# 189 & 190 visa applicants



## goingtooz

agandi said:


> Hi Goingtooz,
> 
> After I completed uploading all my documents and my wife's documents(through attach button for each applicant where different documents are asked), I was getting that message when I tried to upload my child's documents.
> 
> Later, I have tried using the Attach button on the top right corner and selected my child in the drop down menu but still I am getting the error.
> 
> Please suggest if there is a way to upload my child's documents



Hi Agandi,

I always used the Attach button on the top right corner and there in the drop down selected each applicant's name (me, my hubby and kid). As I have uploaded so many of my docs I have got this error in my name. immediately with other names I was able to upload. So my remaining 2 docs of employment I uploaded in my hubby's name mentioning in the description that "Unable to upload on XXXX name". 

So this will be a work around for you to upload kid's docs by using the top right corner attach button take your's or your wife's name and mention in the description that unable to attach for kid.

Another interesting part is yesterday I wanted to upload my PCC, just like a chance I have again tried my name and unexpectedly it got uploaded on my name too without giving this error. Hence, I have uploaded again my other two docs of employment on my name which were uploaded on my hubby's name earlier.

Hence my suggestion is first upload kids docs on your name as CO looks at all the documents and keep trying to upload on kids name if you are very specific.

Hope this helps.

Regards..


----------



## shakeeltabu

mysbm70 said:


> Yes, you may lodge EOI and select SC190, the system will calculate the point automatically for you as 60 pts, then you need to submit State Sponsor application to the state you choose.




Hi i have lodged my application on 18th sept.Now i want to know whether i can do PCC or should i wait for CO allocation or any mail acknowledgement.please advise.


----------



## tintin_papay

prgopala said:


> Yes he did. PCC for my wife ( i had uploaded it already so it was not asked for me).
> Meds for me and my wife.


Ok. thanks.

So he explicitely asked for meds and PCC. that's a good sign.


----------



## majinjin25

Hello guys,
I’ve applied for 190 on Aug 13 and sent all the required docs over. Two weeks ago I got an email from Adelaide Team2 ([email protected]) asking me to fill out Form 80 and do Medical

I did all as listed and emailed back to my CO with a couple questions that I had. But since then I haven’t got any replies back from them. On the auto-reply, it says they will reply within 7 days but they just simply disappear???

And, the online system of checking status always gives me an internal error. I am quite worried what is going on. Please advise.


----------



## prgopala

tintin_papay said:


> Ok. thanks.
> 
> So he explicitely asked for meds and PCC. that's a good sign.


Yes. Is having a CO from team 2 a good sign? I have seen these discussions.


----------



## agandi

Thanks a lot goingtooz!

I have reported an error on skill select website which I believe will reach the technical support team and hopefully they should respond.

Let's wait and see...if they do not respond I will do as you said.



goingtooz said:


> Hi Agandi,
> 
> I always used the Attach button on the top right corner and there in the drop down selected each applicant's name (me, my hubby and kid). As I have uploaded so many of my docs I have got this error in my name. immediately with other names I was able to upload. So my remaining 2 docs of employment I uploaded in my hubby's name mentioning in the description that "Unable to upload on XXXX name".
> 
> So this will be a work around for you to upload kid's docs by using the top right corner attach button take your's or your wife's name and mention in the description that unable to attach for kid.
> 
> Another interesting part is yesterday I wanted to upload my PCC, just like a chance I have again tried my name and unexpectedly it got uploaded on my name too without giving this error. Hence, I have uploaded again my other two docs of employment on my name which were uploaded on my hubby's name earlier.
> 
> Hence my suggestion is first upload kids docs on your name as CO looks at all the documents and keep trying to upload on kids name if you are very specific.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards..


----------



## agandi

Basically you have to give proof of residence in all the countries for the last 10 years where you have stayed for more than 12 months



irizk said:


> HI All
> 
> I have a query regarding the 189 eVisa application which I am trying to fill in these days. Regarding the section where we have to give details about Previous countries of residence. Do I have fill in all the countries where I have visited even for a short visit or a holiday trip? Do I have to give details of the last 10 years only or more?
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Regards
> Riz


----------



## TWA

Hi Friends, Can any one let me inform me how to communicate inmportant information with department before CO allocations... on which addess i can communicate with DIAC to inform department about addition of my new borrn baby ... Please note that CO is not assigned to me yet & so do not have CO emial yet...

I guess i need to send this information on some general DIAC email address.


----------



## Rockron

on Form 80 where they ask for proof of residency....would an electric bill or credit card statement etc. be sufficient? How would you guys show proof?


----------



## dubaident

*medicals*

hello all 

i did my medicals on September 15 and the results were uploaded on 17th through e health as informed by the clinic .but still the requirement for health as shown in my account as "requested".How many days it will take for the results to be updated in my account?? is there any way I will be able to track your medical results??


----------



## mysbm70

shakeeltabu said:
 

> Hi i have lodged my application on 18th sept.Now i want to know whether i can do PCC or should i wait for CO allocation or any mail acknowledgement.please advise.


Shouldn't be a problem to do PCC upfront, it'll just affect the "latest entry date" when you've been granted visa, normally, this date is 1 year from the PCC date or Med date whichever earlier.


----------



## Auscraz

*Looking for co*



prgopala said:


> 1) My agent sent me the details today. I got a bunch of pdfs requesting more documents. getting them ready now.
> 2) Date of Visa Application: 03 September 2012. (Visa fees paid on the same day)
> 3) Date of ACK: 03 September 2012.
> 4) CO: Simon O'BRIEN, Team 02, GSM Adelaide


My date of visa application at 30 aug 2012 and I paid fee at the same day 
01 September I received ack with 3 PDF that med.exam for me ,my wife and 8 mont baby . I received that mail from Adelaide DIAC . I am in SN 190 visa . I did med for me , my wife and my baby. 
Pls tell me ,when will I get co allocation ? Which is the team of my case ?
Before co can I do my pcc ? How can I do my pcc ? I am working in Singapore for past 7 years and i am an indian. How will I get my pcc from here for India ? If any one know pls tel me


----------



## bmc_cpu

Hi guys. I was filling out Form 80 and bumped on question 45 or 'places where you have lived during the last 10 years'. I've been to other countries for training (less than 6 months) but I remembered during my visa 190 application that I ticked 'No' for Previous Countries of Residence. I answered no because I did not go to other countries as a resident ( on a resident visa or lived there 12 months or more) and I think this is where they base if you need to provide the PCC for that country or not. Do you think this is an inconsistency and a big deal to the visa processing? Thanks


----------



## ksss

Just confirming, police clearance is for the last 10 years only or all the countries you ever stayed more than 12 months? 
Is there any way to prove skype phone conversations for partner evidence?


----------



## nataraj86

Hi,

Got a question. I gave my friend's house address as my residential and communication address to DIAC in the application. Because i m not sure how long i am going to be in my rental house. So to keep my contact details fixed, i have given my friend's address where he lives permanently.

But I do not have any proof for the address which i have given.

Will there be any issue? Will DIAc ask for any proof in future?

Hope some one can advise me.


----------



## varoonverma

hi seymeteor, 

join the gang - Team 33, MW.

Cheers


----------



## symeteor

varoonverma said:


> hi seymeteor,
> 
> join the gang - Team 33, MW.
> 
> Cheers


your co is MW?

This co is.....


----------



## varoonverma

symeteor said:


> your co is MW?
> 
> This co is.....


Mine as well as simone1 too


----------



## bmc_cpu

varoonverma said:


> Mine as well as simone1 too


hello, are you guys visa holders already (475,etc.) or new visa applicants (189,190)?


----------



## johnberg

*medical appointment*

I am unable to generate the referral letter for my wife's medical checkup appointment but I can for myself, main applicant.

Anyone faces similar issue? is it another bug in their system? 

If i ask hospital to fill form 26 and 160, will there be delay for my application?


----------



## 4ndy

Guys,

I have invitation yesterday. Just wondering this system will let me know what documents that i need to upload? or i have to figure it out myself?


----------



## goingtooz

dubaident said:


> hello all
> 
> i did my medicals on September 15 and the results were uploaded on 17th through e health as informed by the clinic .but still the requirement for health as shown in my account as "requested".How many days it will take for the results to be updated in my account?? is there any way I will be able to track your medical results??



For me not only for medicals for the other documents which I myself have uploaded one week back still are showing the same status like required docs.


----------



## omarau

So who's got his grant today ?


----------



## symeteor

varoonverma said:


> Mine as well as simone1 too


MW told me that she is waiting for external verification for my employment...
But now 3 week passed...nobody called me ...


----------



## goingtooz

johnberg said:


> I am unable to generate the referral letter for my wife's medical checkup appointment but I can for myself, main applicant.
> 
> Anyone faces similar issue? is it another bug in their system?
> 
> If i ask hospital to fill form 26 and 160, will there be delay for my application?


It is the known bug in the system that we are able to print only the main applicant's medical ref letter. For the rest of the members it is not getting opened.

We have taken the printouts of the PDFs which have been sent for all the family members along with the visa application ACK email from GSM as these contain our health check up request IDs. Also we have filled form 26 and 160 for all the applicants.


----------



## arabidopsis

Got an e-mail from my CO...requesting form 80.Why didn't he ask for it 2 weeks ago when he requested IELTS,skills assessment,work exp e.t.c?NOT amused,that's just plain disorganised!Would've uploaded it ages ago but I wasn't able to attach anything...


----------



## Guest

symeteor said:


> MW told me that she is waiting for external verification for my employment...
> But now 3 week passed...nobody called me ...


Hey Symeteor,
did MW email you to inform that she is waiting for external verification? Did she ask for any other docs like form 80 or anything else for that matter?


----------



## goingtooz

arabidopsis said:


> Got an e-mail from my CO...requesting form 80.Why didn't he ask for it 2 weeks ago when he requested IELTS,skills assessment,work exp e.t.c?NOT amused,that's just plain disorganised!Would've uploaded it ages ago but I wasn't able to attach anything...


Hi All,

As per Araidopsis and Sudhakar, COs are asking form 80 for sure.
So is it advisable for us to upload this form before they ask?

Any suggestions?


----------



## masud09

symeteor said:


> MW told me that she is waiting for external verification for my employment...
> But now 3 week passed...nobody called me ...


Hi symeteor,
can you please share which documents you uploaded for the evidence of work experiences?

Thanks


----------



## varoonverma

symeteor said:


> MW told me that she is waiting for external verification for my employment...
> But now 3 week passed...nobody called me ...


I too had similar experience, MW told me that i will be contacted once the application has been assessed and if further doc is required.

Wondering how long an app takes to asses, considering MW got on the case on 04-SEP and I asked the query on 19-Sep.


Simone1, 
I certainly hope and wish we are in good hands.


----------



## auslover

Hey guys,


I got my VISA GRANT today .
M so freking happy i cannot express in words.
I am currently travelling and got low network on my cell's data connection.
Will update details later.

I want to thank everyone on the forum for the help.

Special thanks to kostya, sherlock and mayur.
You guys were always there for me in my problems and happiness.

I wish everyone would get the visa soon.

Will get a system and update the details soon.


----------



## varoonverma

auslover said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I got my VISA GRANT today .
> M so freking happy i cannot express in words.
> I am currently travelling and got low network on my cell's data connection.
> Will update details later.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on the forum for the help.
> 
> Special thanks to kostya, sherlock and mayur.
> You guys were always there for me in my problems and happiness.
> 
> I wish everyone would get the visa soon.
> 
> Will get a system and update the details soon.



Congratulations Auslover, 
You must be so relieved. :clap2:


----------



## ebyoct82

auslover said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I got my VISA GRANT today .
> M so freking happy i cannot express in words.
> I am currently travelling and got low network on my cell's data connection.
> Will update details later.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on the forum for the help.
> 
> Special thanks to kostya, sherlock and mayur.
> You guys were always there for me in my problems and happiness.
> 
> I wish everyone would get the visa soon.
> 
> Will get a system and update the details soon.


Congrats Dear!!!!


----------



## nataraj86

Congrats auslover


----------



## Kostya

auslover said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my VISA GRANT today .
> M so freking happy i cannot express in words.
> I am currently travelling and got low network on my cell's data connection.
> Will update details later.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on the forum for the help.
> 
> Special thanks to kostya, sherlock and mayur.
> You guys were always there for me in my problems and happiness.
> 
> I wish everyone would get the visa soon.
> 
> Will get a system and update the details soon.


Heartiest congrats!!!!

Happy for you!!! Best of luck with your next steps!


----------



## sherlock

auslover said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I got my VISA GRANT today .
> M so freking happy i cannot express in words.
> I am currently travelling and got low network on my cell's data connection.
> Will update details later.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on the forum for the help.
> 
> Special thanks to kostya, sherlock and mayur.
> You guys were always there for me in my problems and happiness.
> 
> I wish everyone would get the visa soon.
> 
> Will get a system and update the details soon.


Dude I cant tell you how happy I am to hear this ! Its a dream coming true now ! and so soon !   
Once you have some time and better network, do let us know how you got it ... I mean what PDFs and wht was the general content of the email and PDFs. Also, make sure you get your passport stamped soon. All info about that is on the VFS Aus-India website.


----------



## sherlock

goingtooz said:


> It is the known bug in the system that we are able to print only the main applicant's medical ref letter. For the rest of the members it is not getting opened.
> 
> We have taken the printouts of the PDFs which have been sent for all the family members along with the visa application ACK email from GSM as these contain our health check up request IDs. Also we have filled form 26 and 160 for all the applicants.


I had the same problems. So should I be carrying manually filled forms 26 and 160, and the "meds-requested-PDF-doc" from CO which has the new health IDs?


----------



## goingtooz

sherlock said:


> I had the same problems. So should I be carrying manually filled forms 26 and 160, and the "meds-requested-PDF-doc" from CO which has the new health IDs?




Yes exactly you need to carry the forms and the PDF docs from CO...
This should be fine...


----------



## goingtooz

auslover said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I got my VISA GRANT today .
> M so freking happy i cannot express in words.
> I am currently travelling and got low network on my cell's data connection.
> Will update details later.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on the forum for the help.
> 
> Special thanks to kostya, sherlock and mayur.
> You guys were always there for me in my problems and happiness.
> 
> I wish everyone would get the visa soon.
> 
> Will get a system and update the details soon.



FANTASTIC BUDDY :clap2: :clap2:

congratulations...


----------



## tintin_papay

symeteor said:


> MW told me that she is waiting for external verification for my employment...
> But now 3 week passed...nobody called me ...


Can you please quote, what she exactly told you.


----------



## tintin_papay

auslover said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I got my VISA GRANT today .
> M so freking happy i cannot express in words.
> I am currently travelling and got low network on my cell's data connection.
> Will update details later.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on the forum for the help.
> 
> Special thanks to kostya, sherlock and mayur.
> You guys were always there for me in my problems and happiness.
> 
> I wish everyone would get the visa soon.
> 
> Will get a system and update the details soon.


Very good work, owner of this thread !

let us know in detail... specially if there is any verification.


----------



## auslover

Thank you very much everyone.

I will reply to each query individually as soon as i get to good network.
Also the expat forum application crashed frequently on the new ios6 .
So kindly bear with me for the delay in replies.


----------



## mysbm70

auslover said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my VISA GRANT today .
> M so freking happy i cannot express in words.
> I am currently travelling and got low network on my cell's data connection.
> Will update details later.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on the forum for the help.
> 
> Special thanks to kostya, sherlock and mayur.
> You guys were always there for me in my problems and happiness.
> 
> I wish everyone would get the visa soon.
> 
> Will get a system and update the details soon.


Congratulation? All the hard works paid off! Wish you good luck in your new adventure to oz!


----------



## symeteor

simone1 said:


> Hey Symeteor,
> did MW email you to inform that she is waiting for external verification? Did she ask for any other docs like form 80 or anything else for that matter?


She told me that she is waiting for the external verification...
And I have uploaded 80 form before I got a CO.


----------



## symeteor

masud09 said:


> Hi symeteor,
> can you please share which documents you uploaded for the evidence of work experiences?
> 
> Thanks


I uploaded
offer letter
reference letter from my manager
pay slip
social insurance
The invitation letter used for the business trip..
name card

But, MW still want an external verification...


----------



## sherlock

Guys, just like auslover's case, my employer also got an "employment verification" email.  Its not too bad coz all my claims are real, but its not a good idea that my HR now knows that I have applied for some kind of visa for Australia. 

Anyways, just wanted to let you guys know. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## tintin_papay

sherlock said:


> Guys, just like auslover's case, my employer also got an "employment verification" email.  Its not too bad coz all my claims are real, but its not a good idea that my HR now knows that I have applied for some kind of visa for Australia.
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to let you guys know. I hope everything goes well.


Thanks sherlock for letting us know.


----------



## symeteor

sherlock said:


> Guys, just like auslover's case, my employer also got an "employment verification" email.  Its not too bad coz all my claims are real, but its not a good idea that my HR now knows that I have applied for some kind of visa for Australia.
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to let you guys know. I hope everything goes well.


your employer?
Diac did not call your employer, they sent your employer a mail?
Can you share more information?


----------



## irishshoegal

4ndy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have invitation yesterday. Just wondering this system will let me know what documents that i need to upload? or i have to figure it out myself?


Hi 4ndy it will show up in a couple of days


----------



## sherlock

symeteor said:


> your employer?
> Diac did not call your employer, they sent your employer a mail?
> Can you share more information?


Yes, they emailed my employer (HR) and asked for verification of the employment (stuff like my joining date, type of eomployment and duties). They had also attached the certified copy of the employment letter that I had given them with that email, and asked the employer to confirm if the letter is genuine. 

My HR thanksfully contacted me before giving the info , and thats how I came to know. they were not ready to give out description of duties, but I think thats ok, coz I had given the stat dec from one of my colleagues. Maybe my colleague will get the confirmation email too, not sure.


----------



## symeteor

sherlock said:


> Yes, they emailed my employer (HR) and asked for verification of the employment (stuff like my joining date, type of eomployment and duties). They had also attached the certified copy of the employment letter that I had given them with that email, and asked the employer to confirm if the letter is genuine.
> 
> My HR thanksfully contacted me before giving the info , and thats how I came to know. they were not ready to give out description of duties, but I think thats ok, coz I had given the stat dec from one of my colleagues. Maybe my colleague will get the confirmation email too, not sure.


Thanks for your information
You mentioned that they emailed your HR.
But how about the person who wrote the reference letter for you? Did they email them?


----------



## sherlock

symeteor said:


> Thanks for your information
> You mentioned that they emailed your HR.
> But how about the person who wrote the reference letter for you? Did they email them?


Not yet. So far, my colleague who gave the reference letter does not have any email/call from them. But we cant say it wont happen.


----------



## symeteor

sherlock said:


> Not yet. So far, my colleague who gave the reference letter does not have any email/call from them. But we cant say it wont happen.


I see..Thanks.
I'm wondering that how can they find your HR email address..did you provide it to co?

Now my CO said that she was waiting for the external verification of my employment. But 3 weeks passed, I didn't get any call, and the persons(4jobs, 7person) who wrote the reference letter didn't get any call too...

So I don't know what's happening now...


----------



## sherlock

symeteor said:


> I see..Thanks.
> I'm wondering that how can they find your HR email address..did you provide it to co?
> 
> Now my CO said that she was waiting for the external verification of my employment. But 3 weeks passed, I didn't get any call, and the persons(4jobs, 7person) who wrote the reference letter didn't get any call too...
> 
> So I don't know what's happening now...


No idea. My company letter did not have the HR email ID. But my company is well known, so the Aus Embassy might have a registered HR contact with my company. Even I was surprised when I saw that email from them to HR ! And I really hope I wont get into trouble now ...  cant help it ... wheels are already moving !


----------



## symeteor

sherlock said:


> No idea. My company letter did not have the HR email ID. But my company is well known, so the Aus Embassy might have a registered HR contact with my company. Even I was surprised when I saw that email from them to HR ! And I really hope I wont get into trouble now ...  cant help it ... wheels are already moving !


Yeah.
I used to work for IBM. But you know, there are too many employees...
If they send a mail to IBM HR, I don't think they will get any feedback...
Then what will happen?


----------



## sherlock

symeteor said:


> Yeah.
> I used to work for IBM. But you know, there are too many employees...
> If they send a mail to IBM HR, I don't think they will get any feedback...
> Then what will happen?


DO not worry. All HRs from good companies are bound to respond to such email requests from embassies. Also, if they do not hear back from HR,they will call the number. I am sure they just dont close the case directly. If they cant reach anyone, they will ask you for more evidence and docs related to that employment.


----------



## goingtooz

symeteor said:


> Yeah.
> I used to work for IBM. But you know, there are too many employees...
> If they send a mail to IBM HR, I don't think they will get any feedback...
> Then what will happen?


I 100% agree with this for bigger companies.


----------



## v190

sherlock said:


> No idea. My company letter did not have the HR email ID. But my company is well known, so the Aus Embassy might have a registered HR contact with my company. Even I was surprised when I saw that email from them to HR ! And I really hope I wont get into trouble now ...  cant help it ... wheels are already moving !


Hi sherlock,

It's a long way to go for me to get to 190 Visa but just thought of posting a quick qn for now:

I've my Manager's email ID and Phone number in my employer reference letters (in company letter head and signed by HR). In that case, will DIAC contact my Manager (email ID) or will they send email to HR? - I didn't mention HR's email ID in the Reference letter.

Thanks in advance!
VJ


----------



## irishshoegal

sherlock said:


> Guys, just like auslover's case, my employer also got an "employment verification" email.  Its not too bad coz all my claims are real, but its not a good idea that my HR now knows that I have applied for some kind of visa for Australia.
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to let you guys know. I hope everything goes well.


I think it's shocking they are emailing current employers, is there anyway around this? My photo and bio page is on my current employers public web page do you think this will suffice? I have not told my employer of my intentions yet


----------



## tryingaustralia

goingtooz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As per Araidopsis and Sudhakar, COs are asking form 80 for sure.
> So is it advisable for us to upload this form before they ask?
> 
> Any suggestions?


Yes, I agree with you! I think preload form 80 is the way to go....! 

Congrats n all the best auslover!

wish we all fall in the line soon!


----------



## bmc_cpu

tryingaustralia said:


> Yes, I agree with you! I think preload form 80 is the way to go....!
> 
> Congrats n all the best auslover!
> 
> wish we all fall in the line soon!


Hi. Since form 80 is 19 pages aside from the attachments, it will surely be higher than the allowable 5 mb. Anyone of you guys had the same issue, may I ask if how you did it?


----------



## symeteor

bmc_cpu said:


> Hi. Since form 80 is 19 pages aside from the attachments, it will surely be higher than the allowable 5 mb. Anyone of you guys had the same issue, may I ask if how you did it?


Use your computer to fill form 80, and then print it. Then sign.
After that, use your company's scanner to scan it to a pdf file, not picture.
Then it will be pretty small. For me, it's only 1.5M


----------



## agandi

PCC is for all countries where you stayed for more than 12 months in the last 10 years



ksss said:


> Just confirming, police clearance is for the last 10 years only or all the countries you ever stayed more than 12 months?
> Is there any way to prove skype phone conversations for partner evidence?


----------



## agandi

Hi All,

The status before uploading the docs was showing as "Recommended" and later after uploading the docs it is showing as "Required" for the docs uploaded.

Can you guys tell me what this means?


Appreciate your response.



goingtooz said:


> For me not only for medicals for the other documents which I myself have uploaded one week back still are showing the same status like required docs.


----------



## agandi

Hearty COngrats Auslover! way to go!...

Hope everybody gets the visa soon 



auslover said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I got my VISA GRANT today .
> M so freking happy i cannot express in words.
> I am currently travelling and got low network on my cell's data connection.
> Will update details later.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on the forum for the help.
> 
> Special thanks to kostya, sherlock and mayur.
> You guys were always there for me in my problems and happiness.
> 
> I wish everyone would get the visa soon.
> 
> Will get a system and update the details soon.


----------



## kirank

Hi Congratulations to all of those who got their visa(s). Wish you all a successful settlement back in AUS

I have a little question if some one can answer me, how much does the medicals cost for a single person? we are getting charged around 370$ per person . (which is like around 20,000 Rs per head in India)


----------



## agandi

I did not get the meds done yet but heard from a friend that they are charging Rs 3000 per person



kirank said:


> Hi Congratulations to all of those who got their visa(s). Wish you all a successful settlement back in AUS
> 
> I have a little question if some one can answer me, how much does the medicals cost for a single person? we are getting charged around 370$ per person . (which is like around 20,000 Rs per head in India)


----------



## symeteor

agandi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The status before uploading the docs was showing as "Recommended" and later after uploading the docs it is showing as "Required" for the docs uploaded.
> 
> Can you guys tell me what this means?
> 
> 
> Appreciate your response.


before you upload the file, the status should be Recommended
Once you upload the files, the status will be changed to Required
And if a CO started to look at your document, then the status will be changed to 'received'


----------



## agandi

Thanks Symeteor!

so I understand that it is correct status showing for me.

I have seen a post in this forum where the status for them shows as 'Requested'. Any idea when does it show as 'Requested'?



symeteor said:


> before you upload the file, the status should be Recommended
> Once you upload the files, the status will be changed to Required
> And if a CO started to look at your document, then the status will be changed to 'received'


----------



## prgopala

kirank said:


> Hi Congratulations to all of those who got their visa(s). Wish you all a successful settlement back in AUS
> 
> I have a little question if some one can answer me, how much does the medicals cost for a single person? we are getting charged around 370$ per person . (which is like around 20,000 Rs per head in India)


Rs. 2300 per applicant at ruby hall clinic pune.


----------



## prgopala

agandi said:


> Thanks Symeteor!
> 
> so I understand that it is correct status showing for me.
> 
> I have seen a post in this forum where the status for them shows as 'Requested'. Any idea when does it show as 'Requested'?


It shows requested when CO request for the same. I have some documents showing requested since yesterday when i got a CO.


----------



## goingtooz

agandi said:


> I did not get the meds done yet but heard from a friend that they are charging Rs 3000 per person



In India the medicals charge for adults is Rs 2750 and for young kids it is around Rs 800 per head.


----------



## goingtooz

symeteor said:


> before you upload the file, the status should be Recommended
> Once you upload the files, the status will be changed to Required
> And if a CO started to look at your document, then the status will be changed to 'received'



Hi symeteor, 

I just wanted to share that I have uploaded around 90% of our documents on 11th sept, when the status of them were required and recommended. On 12th Sept morning when I was uploading two more docs by that time itself I have observed that the status of many (around 90%) uploaded docs have got the status change to RECEIVED and from that day onwards whatever the docs I have uploaded still are in the same status of recommended or required only.

Hence I still do have a doubt upon these status changes.


----------



## prgopala

symeteor said:


> before you upload the file, the status should be Recommended
> Once you upload the files, the status will be changed to Required
> And if a CO started to look at your document, then the status will be changed to 'received'


not the last part. I had uploaded documents on 04 sept (i had submitted visa on 03 sept) and the status went to required and by 07 sept the status for those docs went to received.
So i do not believe that is the case since i don't think i had a CO within 4 days.


----------



## kirank

Oh My God,

Then its a big gamble over here  on the medicals. Well, I think i don't have a choice unless i fly to India ..


----------



## tintin_papay

Hi auslover,

did your CO ask for PCC and meds, or you frontloaded?


----------



## tryingaustralia

DIAC have updated time taken to allocate case officers for 190 to Within 5 weeks of lodgement. Additionally, they have all 175, 176 applications allocated to CO. so we guys got to keep more patience


----------



## Aucker

Hi All

I request the members of this forum to advise me on an issue which I perceive may occur in case I get a visa soon (which I pray to happen since I have always longed to immigrate to the very very beautiful Aus). The issue is as follows:

I have filed in for a visa earlier this month (after SS and subsequent invitation last month). Now this week I received an opportunity to work on a very prestigious project with my current employer but this demands a written legal commitment of one year with my employer.


Now if I get a visa, it would ask me to arrive Australia within 3 months. and as per the agreement with the state we have to live an work in the state for 24 months after we obtain our visa ( or arrive Aus ( a bit confused here as well)). 

If I leave this project I will be terminated and be jobless till I immigrate and find a new job. If i take it, I will not be able to leave till one year.

I request the members to advise me a way out on how can I complete this project and then immigrate without any issue to my visa. I have read somewhere that people make a visit to Aus within 3 months, get the visa validated and return to relocate anytime within next 5 years till the visa is valid.

Request you for a valid advice with some source on where this information is mentioned. I have searched a lot online but have not been able to locate an explicit answer.

Request all once again for some help. 

Regards

The Aucker


----------



## kirank

Hi Aucker,

you better call immigration directly and take their advice. I would say you better don't sign any commitments until you talk to the immigration.

Thank You.


----------



## agandi

Hi Aucker,

I understand that for a 190 visa, the entry period(where you have to make your first entry) is being given for 1 year.

In case, you cannot make a entry I think you can inform DIAC of the delay. I am not very sure how DIAC would react.






Aucker said:


> Hi All
> 
> I request the members of this forum to advise me on an issue which I perceive may occur in case I get a visa soon (which I pray to happen since I have always longed to immigrate to the very very beautiful Aus). The issue is as follows:
> 
> I have filed in for a visa earlier this month (after SS and subsequent invitation last month). Now this week I received an opportunity to work on a very prestigious project with my current employer but this demands a written legal commitment of one year with my employer.
> 
> 
> Now if I get a visa, it would ask me to arrive Australia within 3 months. and as per the agreement with the state we have to live an work in the state for 24 months after we obtain our visa ( or arrive Aus ( a bit confused here as well)).
> 
> If I leave this project I will be terminated and be jobless till I immigrate and find a new job. If i take it, I will not be able to leave till one year.
> 
> I request the members to advise me a way out on how can I complete this project and then immigrate without any issue to my visa. I have read somewhere that people make a visit to Aus within 3 months, get the visa validated and return to relocate anytime within next 5 years till the visa is valid.
> 
> Request you for a valid advice with some source on where this information is mentioned. I have searched a lot online but have not been able to locate an explicit answer.
> 
> Request all once again for some help.
> 
> Regards
> 
> The Aucker


----------



## Aucker

agandi said:


> Hi Aucker,
> 
> I understand that for a 190 visa, the entry period(where you have to make your first entry) is being given for 1 year.
> 
> In case, you cannot make a entry I think you can inform DIAC of the delay. I am not very sure how DIAC would react.


Hi Agandi

Thanks for your response and it seem very promising. Please can you give me the source for this piece of information "I understand that for a 190 visa, the entry period(where you have to make your first entry) is being given for 1 year." such that I can be assured as this would solve a lot of my headache, 

Looking forward to your response

Regards

The Aucker


----------



## Aucker

kirank said:


> Hi Aucker,
> 
> you better call immigration directly and take their advice. I would say you better don't sign any commitments until you talk to the immigration.
> 
> Thank You.


Thanks for the advice of caution. Its for the same reason I want to be sure before taking any action.


----------



## omarau

auslover said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I got my VISA GRANT today .
> M so freking happy i cannot express in words.
> I am currently travelling and got low network on my cell's data connection.
> Will update details later.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on the forum for the help.
> 
> Special thanks to kostya, sherlock and mayur.
> You guys were always there for me in my problems and happiness.
> 
> I wish everyone would get the visa soon.
> 
> Will get a system and update the details soon.


heeeeeeeey congrats man  so happy for you 
dont leave this thread now  u should start a new one though. 190 VISA holders 

when are you heading to Sydney? dont forget about that beer with me and all the other guys we crossed paths in somehow


----------



## bmc_cpu

symeteor said:


> Use your computer to fill form 80, and then print it. Then sign.
> After that, use your company's scanner to scan it to a pdf file, not picture.
> Then it will be pretty small. For me, it's only 1.5M


I see. I had it handwritten because the instructions said to 'write in blocked letters'. but if it's ok to type it thru the pc, then it'd be great(I assume your CO accepted it). Is it ok to just print the last part then sign, scan and combine with the other filled up pages? Thanks!


----------



## nataraj86

Aucker said:


> Hi All
> 
> I request the members of this forum to advise me on an issue which I perceive may occur in case I get a visa soon (which I pray to happen since I have always longed to immigrate to the very very beautiful Aus). The issue is as follows:
> 
> I have filed in for a visa earlier this month (after SS and subsequent invitation last month). Now this week I received an opportunity to work on a very prestigious project with my current employer but this demands a written legal commitment of one year with my employer.
> 
> 
> Now if I get a visa, it would ask me to arrive Australia within 3 months. and as per the agreement with the state we have to live an work in the state for 24 months after we obtain our visa ( or arrive Aus ( a bit confused here as well)).
> 
> If I leave this project I will be terminated and be jobless till I immigrate and find a new job. If i take it, I will not be able to leave till one year.
> 
> I request the members to advise me a way out on how can I complete this project and then immigrate without any issue to my visa. I have read somewhere that people make a visit to Aus within 3 months, get the visa validated and return to relocate anytime within next 5 years till the visa is valid.
> 
> Request you for a valid advice with some source on where this information is mentioned. I have searched a lot online but have not been able to locate an explicit answer.
> 
> Request all once again for some help.
> 
> Regards
> 
> The Aucker


Aucker,

Entry requirement of 1 year time starts from the earlier date of your PCC or Meds.

If you have done your PCC & MEDS recently, i guess sure u will have enough time to complete your project.. Gud luck..


----------



## nataraj86

Aucker said:


> Hi All
> 
> I request the members of this forum to advise me on an issue which I perceive may occur in case I get a visa soon (which I pray to happen since I have always longed to immigrate to the very very beautiful Aus). The issue is as follows:
> 
> I have filed in for a visa earlier this month (after SS and subsequent invitation last month). Now this week I received an opportunity to work on a very prestigious project with my current employer but this demands a written legal commitment of one year with my employer.
> 
> 
> Now if I get a visa, it would ask me to arrive Australia within 3 months. and as per the agreement with the state we have to live an work in the state for 24 months after we obtain our visa ( or arrive Aus ( a bit confused here as well)).
> 
> If I leave this project I will be terminated and be jobless till I immigrate and find a new job. If i take it, I will not be able to leave till one year.
> 
> I request the members to advise me a way out on how can I complete this project and then immigrate without any issue to my visa. I have read somewhere that people make a visit to Aus within 3 months, get the visa validated and return to relocate anytime within next 5 years till the visa is valid.
> 
> Request you for a valid advice with some source on where this information is mentioned. I have searched a lot online but have not been able to locate an explicit answer.
> 
> Request all once again for some help.
> 
> Regards
> 
> The Aucker


Aucker,

Entry requirement of 1 year time starts from the earlier date of your PCC or Meds.

If you have done your PCC & MEDS recently, i guess sure u will have enough time to complete your project.. Gud luck..


----------



## Aucker

nataraj86 said:


> Aucker,
> 
> Entry requirement of 1 year time starts from the earlier date of your PCC or Meds.
> 
> If you have done your PCC & MEDS recently, i guess sure u will have enough time to complete your project.. Gud luck..


Hi Natraj

Thanks for your response. I have not done meds or PCC yet though I have recieved the health request IDs . I will get them done once CO asks for it. Can you please let me know that once CO asks for an info, in how much time do we have to furnish it? 
Also please if you can locate some source where this 1 year time limit is mentioned. 

Extremely thankful for your help. 

Regards
The Aucker


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal

auslover said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I got my VISA GRANT today .
> M so freking happy i cannot express in words.
> I am currently travelling and got low network on my cell's data connection.
> Will update details later.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on the forum for the help.
> 
> Special thanks to kostya, sherlock and mayur.
> You guys were always there for me in my problems and happiness.
> 
> I wish everyone would get the visa soon.
> 
> Will get a system and update the details soon.



Many Congratulations......


----------



## Chin2

*Query Regarding 190 Visa*

Hi forum!!

Firstly,Congrats to everyone who got theirs magic mail recently and best of luck for those who are inch closer to getting same

May be in coming week my turn will also come to apply 190 Visa so for the same I have some queries which are coming in my mind .

One more thing ,thou ,I had paid enough money to my agent to work hard for me to make this whole process smooth but I think they are bunch of useless people who are undoubtly very unprofessional in their work so I am thinking to take control of further process with my own ,infact after having bad skill assessment experience with my agent I had applied EOI and WA SS by my own and in continuation I am applying visa by my own:boxing:

It would be great if anyone can answer my following queries

1.) What documents are required to apply for this visa ,I had already got Document Checklist from DIAC website but I guess that was very general

I want to know exactly what documents are required ???

2.) In new process of Skillselect ,Do we have to upload PCC and Meds intially without waiting for CO to be assigned.???

3.)For Experience Documents 

I have ,Salary slip,Salary certificates,Appointment letters ,Promotional Letters,Experience certificates .....I dont have Tax documents so is it fine or should I try to get that one also???

Thanks in Advance for taking time for solving my doubts


----------



## omarau

sherlock said:


> Guys, just like auslover's case, my employer also got an "employment verification" email.  Its not too bad coz all my claims are real, but its not a good idea that my HR now knows that I have applied for some kind of visa for Australia.
> 
> Anyways, just wanted to let you guys know. I hope everything goes well.


man this awful situation, I hope the HR department at my work be as cool as yours about that. 
do you know if they revealed why the verification is for? like did they tell them it is for the purpose of immigration?? that would be terrible for any of us. but like you said wheel is already rolling


----------



## shakeeltabu

tintin_papay said:


> So, you people (who have got the health req ID) are planning to do med, before case officer, right?


How to get Medical IDS?cant i go to designated hospital with my TRN number and do medicals


----------



## sherlock

Yes u can, but only if the clinic is able to find your app using the trn in their system. In my case i had to wait for my co, who gave me health request ids.


----------



## metaform

The nurse asked me first for my TRN, then later approached me again saying she could not find us (me and my wife) in the e-health database. I gave her our Health ID forms that came with the acknowledgment letter and all went fine.


----------



## omarau

Hi Sherlok, 

How is it going at your work after DIAC call? 

I hope all is well, and you get your grant very soon


----------



## miyur

omarau said:


> Hi Sherlok,
> 
> How is it going at your work after DIAC call?
> 
> I hope all is well, and you get your grant very soon


Hey Omar,
Whats your application's status ?how is it going ,


----------



## omarau

miyur said:


> Hey Omar,
> Whats your application's status ?how is it going ,


still the same, i contacted my CO twice and her response every time was that she didnt start looking into my documents as yet. eVisa is not working for me so I cant check any progress there. I have provided her with payslips and bank statement hoping this will expedite the process. 
any updates from your side?


----------



## miyur

omarau said:


> still the same, i contacted my CO twice and her response every time was that she didnt start looking into my documents as yet. eVisa is not working for me so I cant check any progress there. I have provided her with payslips and bank statement hoping this will expedite the process.
> any updates from your side?


CO asked for form 80 a week ago. I couldn't submit it then as I was on a week's leave. Returned y'day & sent them the completed form 80.Hope they start the process from 2mrw.


----------



## sherlock

omarau said:


> Hi Sherlok,
> 
> How is it going at your work after DIAC call?
> 
> I hope all is well, and you get your grant very soon



So far, yes. I guess the news has not reached my manager or immediate hr
hoping it remains the same way.


----------



## sherlock

miyur said:


> CO asked for form 80 a week ago. I couldn't submit it then as I was on a week's leave. Returned y'day & sent them the completed form 80.Hope they start the process from 2mrw.


Mayur, you were also asked for 80 just like auslover? Were you asked this in the first communication from the co? Or was it later?


----------



## naseefoz

sherlock said:


> Mayur, you were also asked for 80 just like auslover? Were you asked this in the first communication from the co? Or was it later?


form 80 is for PCC.Am I right?

I have a major problem seniors, here now.
It asks for the addresses of the places where we lived for the past 10 years.

Two years before I had been to UAE on employment and I returned back since I dint like the place there. I stayed there for 1 month back in jan 2010.

I dint mention that in my records and documents to my assessing body for my trade.

I need your advice on what to be done further at this situation.

I dont want to mention the UAE address, since I dont know the address to be honest and also since UAE is a HR country, it may effect my process.

Need your valuable advice on this
Thanks in advance for the support and info


----------



## miyur

sherlock said:


> Mayur, you were also asked for 80 just like auslover? Were you asked this in the first communication from the co? Or was it later?


CO is quite swift in response. They asked me in the first mail itself to send completed form 80 along with other documents. My agent mailed them the docs a week ago but not form 80 since he needed my signature and some personal information. CO also asked me to get my medicals done and agent replied mentioning that it had been done long time ago.


----------



## 4ndy

All,

I need your help. Online application required me to my partner to fill in Custody, Evidence of which we do not have additional person who under 18 years old included in the application.

Does this happened to everyone who migrant with partner?


----------



## miyur

naseefoz said:


> form 80 is for PCC.Am I right?
> 
> I have a major problem seniors, here now.
> It asks for the addresses of the places where we lived for the past 10 years.
> 
> Two years before I had been to UAE on employment and I returned back since I dint like the place there. I stayed there for 1 month back in jan 2010.
> 
> I dint mention that in my records and documents to my assessing body for my trade.
> 
> I need your advice on what to be done further at this situation.
> 
> I dont want to mention the UAE address, since I dont know the address to be honest and also since UAE is a HR country, it may effect my process.
> 
> Need your valuable advice on this
> Thanks in advance for the support and info


Form 80 is different from pcc.
Regarding your UAE stay , you need not bother about it as you stayed there for a month-that's not an issue as you need to furnish documents/ info / PCC of that nation if you stayed for 6 months and more. BUT you shouldn't hide this info when you fill form 80. It may elongate the procedure but will guarantee you the visa.Also, remember this would be visible in your passport.


----------



## goingtooz

miyur said:


> Form 80 is different from pcc.
> Regarding your UAE stay , you need not bother about it as you stayed there for a month-that's not an issue as you need to furnish documents/ info / PCC of that nation if you stayed for 6 months and more. BUT you shouldn't hide this info when you fill form 80. It may elongate the procedure but will guarantee you the visa.Also, remember this would be visible in your passport.



Hi Miyur,

Can you pls tell me what does Elongating procedure means?
So do you mean that for each and every address we provide will the verification happens? also is that within India and out side India also?

Please clarify...


----------



## omarau

Hi Kostya,

Any updates on your case? did CO contact you? did embassy staff contact you job for verification? I think next week will be the grants week


----------



## prgopala

miyur said:


> CO is quite swift in response. They asked me in the first mail itself to send completed form 80 along with other documents. My agent mailed them the docs a week ago but not form 80 since he needed my signature and some personal information. CO also asked me to get my medicals done and agent replied mentioning that it had been done long time ago.


I was not asked for Form 80 by my CO. Should i expect him to ask the same sometime later?


----------



## agandi

Hi Aucker,

I think this information is in the website but I am not sure. 

I heard this information from fellow expats and also from my friend who has got his visa grant.

After checking his visa grant, he came to know that in the period of one year he has to make the entry, the date in 2013 is matching with the date of obtaining his PCC.

Hope this helps



Aucker said:


> Hi Agandi
> 
> Thanks for your response and it seem very promising. Please can you give me the source for this piece of information "I understand that for a 190 visa, the entry period(where you have to make your first entry) is being given for 1 year." such that I can be assured as this would solve a lot of my headache,
> 
> Looking forward to your response
> 
> Regards
> 
> The Aucker


----------



## Kostya

omarau said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> Any updates on your case? did CO contact you? did embassy staff contact you job for verification? I think next week will be the grants week


Hi Omarau,

The only contact from COs side was to write that he's working and assessing docs. No job verification, no queries...

Concerned and disappointed a little bit. 

However, I agree that they must start giving grants shortly.

Cheers,
Kostya


----------



## miyur

goingtooz said:


> Hi Miyur,
> 
> Can you pls tell me what does Elongating procedure means?
> So do you mean that for each and every address we provide will the verification happens? also is that within India and out side India also?
> 
> Please clarify...


One needs time to get pcc from overseas. Verification may or may not happen but yes with so much docs to process, one should expect delays. Verification and procuring may prolong the processing time.


----------



## miyur

prgopala said:


> I was not asked for Form 80 by my CO. Should i expect him to ask the same sometime later?


Keep it handy . It doesnt hurt to fill and keep it ready. Some COs just dont ask for it and yours may be one of them.


----------



## arabidopsis

auslover said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I got my VISA GRANT today .
> M so freking happy i cannot express in words.
> I am currently travelling and got low network on my cell's data connection.
> Will update details later.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on the forum for the help.
> 
> Special thanks to kostya, sherlock and mayur.
> You guys were always there for me in my problems and happiness.
> 
> I wish everyone would get the visa soon.
> 
> Will get a system and update the details soon.


Congratulations Auslover!You've worked so hard,not just to get your way to OZ but also keeping all of us informed and connected on DIAC updates and through the spreadsheet.Wishing you the very best for your future!


----------



## arabidopsis

miyur said:


> Keep it handy . It doesnt hurt to fill and keep it ready. Some COs just dont ask for it and yours may be one of them.


It took me nearly an hour to fill it out (have 5 siblings and have travelled a bit in the last 10 years) so my advice is to fill it on your computer,print it out,then sign and have it uploaded to your computer,ready to be sent off of needed


----------



## prgopala

arabidopsis said:


> It took me nearly an hour to fill it out (have 5 siblings and have travelled a bit in the last 10 years) so my advice is to fill it on your computer,print it out,then sign and have it uploaded to your computer,ready to be sent off of needed


Hey what does this form really contain? Is it only the information regarding the countries you travelled to or more than that?


----------



## Aucker

agandi said:


> Hi Aucker,
> 
> I think this information is in the website but I am not sure.
> 
> I heard this information from fellow expats and also from my friend who has got his visa grant.
> 
> After checking his visa grant, he came to know that in the period of one year he has to make the entry, the date in 2013 is matching with the date of obtaining his PCC.
> 
> Hope this helps



Thanks for the info. Quite relieving. Hope I am able to balance both at the same time.

Wishing you the best of luck for your visa

Regards
The Aucker


----------



## arabidopsis

prgopala said:


> Hey what does this form really contain? Is it only the information regarding the countries you travelled to or more than that?


Employment history,travel history,post high-school education,your parents and siblings' citizenship,DOB,current country of residence,it's 19 pages long.It's SUUUCH a pain.

To Auslover,Sudhakar and Akmirror,were you asked for/did you frontload form 1221?


----------



## tintin_papay

prgopala said:


> Hey what does this form really contain? Is it only the information regarding the countries you travelled to or more than that?


Hi prgopala,

any news yet? please let us if you get any contact from co.


----------



## auslover

Kostya said:


> Hi Omarau,
> 
> The only contact from COs side was to write that he's working and assessing docs. No job verification, no queries...
> 
> Concerned and disappointed a little bit.
> 
> However, I agree that they must start giving grants shortly.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kostya


I am sure Kostya you will get the grant soon...


----------



## prgopala

tintin_papay said:


> Hi prgopala,
> 
> any news yet? please let us if you get any contact from co.


No news from the CO. I do not have direct contact with the CO since i am using agent hence don't quite know. CO had asked for work experience documents, passport size photos, Meds & PCC.
I have uploaded work experience documents, PP photographs.
Only thing pending is Medicals ( which ruby hall clinic has not yet uploaded citing system issues) & PCC for my wife.


----------



## auslover

agandi said:


> Hi Aucker,
> 
> I think this information is in the website but I am not sure.
> 
> I heard this information from fellow expats and also from my friend who has got his visa grant.
> 
> After checking his visa grant, he came to know that in the period of one year he has to make the entry, the date in 2013 is matching with the date of obtaining his PCC.
> 
> Hope this helps


in my case it was 1 year matching the date of meds even though the pcc was earlier


----------



## goingtooz

prgopala said:


> No news from the CO. I do not have direct contact with the CO since i am using agent hence don't quite know. CO had asked for work experience documents, passport size photos, Meds & PCC.
> I have uploaded work experience documents, PP photographs.
> Only thing pending is Medicals ( which ruby hall clinic has not yet uploaded citing system issues) & PCC for my wife.


Hi prgopala,

Can u please tell me whether the experience related documents have not been uploaded by you prior the CO asked nor did the CO ask for more docs?

I just wanted to get a clarification as I have uploaded my appointment letters, service letters, relieving letters and reference letters of all the employers.
Will this be suffice or as per your knowledge will they ask for any docs more?

Thank you...


----------



## prgopala

goingtooz said:


> Hi prgopala,
> 
> Can u please tell me whether the experience related documents have not been uploaded by you prior the CO asked nor did the CO ask for more docs?
> 
> I just wanted to get a clarification as I have uploaded my appointment letters, service letters, relieving letters and reference letters of all the employers.
> Will this be suffice or as per your knowledge will they ask for any docs more?
> 
> Thank you...


Actually my agent did not upload my work experience docs. 
CO specifically asked for payslips, bank statement where salary is credited + IT docs (form 16 & tax returns).
I uploaded all these + reference letter from my employer. I just have one employer for the past 8 years since i never changed jobs.


----------



## v190

prgopala said:


> Actually my agent did not upload my work experience docs.
> CO specifically asked for payslips, bank statement where salary is credited + IT docs (form 16 & tax returns).
> I uploaded all these + reference letter from my employer. I just have one employer for the past 8 years since i never changed jobs.


Hi prgopala,

Just thought of checking if we need to submit all Payslips? - say if there are 3 payslips missing for 3 years period - is that OK?

form 16 & tax returns - I thought both are same? Are they 2 separate docos?

Is Bank Statement mandatory if we have Payslips for the entire period?

Please suggest.

Regards,
VJ


----------



## omarau

Today I once again poked my CO (KD from team33) regarding status of my application. She also, once again told me that it is undergoing routine assessment and I would be contacted if any further information are required :S 
I dont know but I feel that it will be a long way for me. looks she hasnt even touched my application and the worse part is that I cant check status of anything online since of an error I always get upon loging to eVisa.


----------



## auslover

omarau said:


> Today I once again poked my CO (KD from team33) regarding status of my application. She also, once again told me that it is undergoing routine assessment and I would be contacted if any further information are required :S
> I dont know but I feel that it will be a long way for me. looks she hasnt even touched my application and the worse part is that I cant check status of anything online since of an error I always get upon loging to eVisa.


even if you could have logged in no use , trust me that only status there is is " In Progress"
whole of the time. 

and in the end " Finalized"

nothing in between.


----------



## prgopala

vijay176 said:


> Hi prgopala,
> 
> Just thought of checking if we need to submit all Payslips? - say if there are 3 payslips missing for 3 years period - is that OK?
> 
> form 16 & tax returns - I thought both are same? Are they 2 separate docos?
> 
> Is Bank Statement mandatory if we have Payslips for the entire period?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards,
> VJ


1) i think couple of payslips here and there should not matter much.
2) Form 16 is kind of your tax invoice. And return filing is when you fill in the ITR form and submit your form 16 to IT office and get your returns if any or pay any taxes that are pending. Once you complete this process you are given the recepit of the same saying that you have completed filing returns for the said assessment year. That receipt is your return document. I know everyone would not have the same since its paper filing and in this age of soft copies we would not be keeping tab of it. Even i just have the return form for this year only 
I think form 16 should suffice in this case. I do not even have form 16s for some years since it was paper based. I just have form 16 for couple of years when our company started issuing soft copies.
3) Bank statement should be quite easy i guess. See its all upto providing maximum documentation to the CO. If you can get bank statements well and good. Else be prepared to answer CO's questions regarding the same if he asks.


----------



## omarau

auslover said:


> in my case it was 1 year matching the date of meds even though the pcc was earlier


at least I could see changes in documents status. Anyways, after the grant the whole thing will look meaningless im sure. 
By the way, did your grant letter contain anything regarding spending first two years in NSW? when are you planning to travel/activate your visa?


----------



## tintin_papay

omarau said:


> at least I could see changes in documents status. Anyways, after the grant the whole thing will look meaningless im sure.
> By the way, did your grant letter contain anything regarding spending first two years in NSW? when are you planning to travel/activate your visa?


CO are very mechanical and have a statement bank for ready-made answers.
Therefore, poking them is not much revealing.

How do you know your CO hasn't touched your application?


----------



## shohagkuet

auslover said:


> even if you could have logged in no use , trust me that only status there is is " In Progress"
> whole of the time.
> 
> and in the end " Finalized"
> 
> nothing in between.


Thanks for the info....But I feel the new system is not good enough like earlier system..In earlier system we can view CO activities (Required, Met, Requested etc)


----------



## v190

prgopala said:


> 1) i think couple of payslips here and there should not matter much.
> 2) Form 16 is kind of your tax invoice. And return filing is when you fill in the ITR form and submit your form 16 to IT office and get your returns if any or pay any taxes that are pending. Once you complete this process you are given the recepit of the same saying that you have completed filing returns for the said assessment year. That receipt is your return document. I know everyone would not have the same since its paper filing and in this age of soft copies we would not be keeping tab of it. Even i just have the return form for this year only
> I think form 16 should suffice in this case. I do not even have form 16s for some years since it was paper based. I just have form 16 for couple of years when our company started issuing soft copies.
> 3) Bank statement should be quite easy i guess. See its all upto providing maximum documentation to the CO. If you can get bank statements well and good. Else be prepared to answer CO's questions regarding the same if he asks.


Thanks much for the response!


----------



## irishshoegal

Hi can anyone tell me if we get an email when we get a CO or how are we notified?


----------



## prgopala

irishshoegal said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if we get an email when we get a CO or how are we notified?


Well my CO mailed my agent for addl docs. Thats how i came to know i have a CO. The signature had his name and the email id of team 2 adelaide.


----------



## omarau

tintin_papay said:


> CO are very mechanical and have a statement bank for ready-made answers.
> Therefore, poking them is not much revealing.
> 
> How do you know your CO hasn't touched your application?


she has explicitly told me that. she said that she hadnt have the chance to go through my documents as yet :S


frustrating this whole process has been. except for the moments of positive skills and state sponsorship. Still waiting for the ultimate thrill of the grant letter


----------



## sherlock

omarau said:


> she has explicitly told me that. she said that she hadnt have the chance to go through my documents as yet :S
> 
> frustrating this whole process has been. except for the moments of positive skills and state sponsorship. Still waiting for the ultimate thrill of the grant letter


Soon... Very soon  hang in there!


----------



## newwave

auslover said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> I got my VISA GRANT today .
> M so freking happy i cannot express in words.
> I am currently travelling and got low network on my cell's data connection.
> Will update details later.
> 
> I want to thank everyone on the forum for the help.
> 
> Special thanks to kostya, sherlock and mayur.
> You guys were always there for me in my problems and happiness.
> 
> I wish everyone would get the visa soon.
> 
> Will get a system and update the details soon.


Yahhooooooo!  Congratulations! Eventually dreams come true


----------



## akmirror

Congrats auslover on ur visa grant...best wishes!!!


----------



## northwest

Hello, I am an Indian citizen currently in US on work visa. I stayed in US for about 6 years now. How can I get the Police Clearance certificate for both my stay's in India and US? 

Thanks


----------



## irishshoegal

prgopala said:


> Well my CO mailed my agent for addl docs. Thats how i came to know i have a CO. The signature had his name and the email id of team 2 adelaide.


Thanks, I've a number of queries I want to put to a CO before I upload my documents but I don't think I've got one yet or what the current timelines are - my application says in progress but that's it...


----------



## TKB

Hi Everyone,

I got my visa grant on 19th Sept, 2012. Really happy to see the letter. This forum really helped me in understanding process and time lines. I am soon flying to Adelaide    
For other people who have applied for visa, i am sharing my time lines for their references.

19th Oct, 2011: ACS applied
3rd Nov, 2011: ACS Apporved
7th Jan, 2012: ILETS Given
20th Jan, 2012 : ILETS Result (R-6.5 W-6.5 S-6.5 L-7.5)
6th Feb, 2012: SA SS applied (neither any reply nor approved)
6th July, 2012: re-applied SA SS
13th July, 2012: Docs Received by deptt.
29th Aug,2012: SA SS approved (Finally  )
29th Aug, 2012: Invitation to apply
6th Sept, 2012: 190 Visa Application submitted.
10th Sept, 2012: PCC Done
15th Sept,2012: Medicals done
19th Sept-2012: Visa Grant (It was so quick, Even i don't know when CO was allocated) 
Flying to Adelaide : mid of October.

Best of luck EVERYONE, hope everyone gets visa soon.

"God is even kinder than you think"

Thanks,
TKB


----------



## akmirror

*Congrats !!*



TKB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 19th Sept, 2012. Really happy to see the letter. This forum really helped me in understanding process and time lines. I am soon flying to Adelaide
> For other people who have applied for visa, i am sharing my time lines for their references.
> 
> 19th Oct, 2011: ACS applied
> 3rd Nov, 2011: ACS Apporved
> 7th Jan, 2012: ILETS Given
> 20th Jan, 2012 : ILETS Result (R-6.5 W-6.5 S-6.5 L-7.5)
> 6th Feb, 2012: SA SS applied (neither any reply nor approved)
> 6th July, 2012: re-applied SA SS
> 13th July, 2012: Docs Received by deptt.
> 29th Aug,2012: SA SS approved (Finally  )
> 29th Aug, 2012: Invitation to apply
> 6th Sept, 2012: 190 Visa Application submitted.
> 10th Sept, 2012: PCC Done
> 15th Sept,2012: Medicals done
> 19th Sept-2012: Visa Grant (It was so quick, Even i don't know when CO was allocated)
> Flying to Adelaide : mid of October.
> 
> Best of luck EVERYONE, hope everyone gets visa soon.
> 
> "God is even kinder than you think"
> 
> Thanks,
> TKB


great news TKB. Many many congratulations!!! :clap2:


----------



## irishshoegal

TKB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 19th Sept, 2012. Really happy to see the letter. This forum really helped me in understanding process and time lines. I am soon flying to Adelaide
> For other people who have applied for visa, i am sharing my time lines for their references.
> 
> 19th Oct, 2011: ACS applied
> 3rd Nov, 2011: ACS Apporved
> 7th Jan, 2012: ILETS Given
> 20th Jan, 2012 : ILETS Result (R-6.5 W-6.5 S-6.5 L-7.5)
> 6th Feb, 2012: SA SS applied (neither any reply nor approved)
> 6th July, 2012: re-applied SA SS
> 13th July, 2012: Docs Received by deptt.
> 29th Aug,2012: SA SS approved (Finally  )
> 29th Aug, 2012: Invitation to apply
> 6th Sept, 2012: 190 Visa Application submitted.
> 10th Sept, 2012: PCC Done
> 15th Sept,2012: Medicals done
> 19th Sept-2012: Visa Grant (It was so quick, Even i don't know when CO was allocated)
> Flying to Adelaide : mid of October.
> 
> Best of luck EVERYONE, hope everyone gets visa soon.
> 
> "God is even kinder than you think"
> 
> Thanks,
> TKB


Delighted for you, many congrats & safe journey


----------



## goingtooz

TKB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 19th Sept, 2012. Really happy to see the letter. This forum really helped me in understanding process and time lines. I am soon flying to Adelaide
> For other people who have applied for visa, i am sharing my time lines for their references.
> 
> 19th Oct, 2011: ACS applied
> 3rd Nov, 2011: ACS Apporved
> 7th Jan, 2012: ILETS Given
> 20th Jan, 2012 : ILETS Result (R-6.5 W-6.5 S-6.5 L-7.5)
> 6th Feb, 2012: SA SS applied (neither any reply nor approved)
> 6th July, 2012: re-applied SA SS
> 13th July, 2012: Docs Received by deptt.
> 29th Aug,2012: SA SS approved (Finally  )
> 29th Aug, 2012: Invitation to apply
> 6th Sept, 2012: 190 Visa Application submitted.
> 10th Sept, 2012: PCC Done
> 15th Sept,2012: Medicals done
> 19th Sept-2012: Visa Grant (It was so quick, Even i don't know when CO was allocated)
> Flying to Adelaide : mid of October.
> 
> Best of luck EVERYONE, hope everyone gets visa soon.
> 
> "God is even kinder than you think"
> 
> Thanks,
> TKB



Congratulations TKB :clap2:

All the best for your future plans


----------



## goingtooz

Hi All,

Are there any CO allocations today?


----------



## naseefoz

miyur said:


> Form 80 is different from pcc.
> Regarding your UAE stay , you need not bother about it as you stayed there for a month-that's not an issue as you need to furnish documents/ info / PCC of that nation if you stayed for 6 months and more. BUT you shouldn't hide this info when you fill form 80. It may elongate the procedure but will guarantee you the visa.Also, remember this would be visible in your passport.




Thanks for that response. It really relaxed my nerves miyur....


----------



## naseefoz

auslover said:


> in my case it was 1 year matching the date of meds even though the pcc was earlier


hi auslover,

U mentioned in ur signature as job verification on sep 14. What is that?

How do u knw that they verified ur job and did they verify all ur past employment?


----------



## naseefoz

prgopala said:


> Actually my agent did not upload my work experience docs.
> CO specifically asked for payslips, bank statement where salary is credited + IT docs (form 16 & tax returns).
> I uploaded all these + reference letter from my employer. I just have one employer for the past 8 years since i never changed jobs.


hi prgopala

What if we dont have tax documents with our previous employers?

I was paid a salary which is less than the ta limit, so i dint have to pay any tax. Eventually, I ended up not submitting any tax returns. 
Would this effect my case if the CO asks for them?

Please advice and thanks in advance for the support


----------



## metaform

TKB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 19th Sept, 2012. Really happy to see the letter. This forum really helped me in understanding process and time lines. I am soon flying to Adelaide
> For other people who have applied for visa, i am sharing my time lines for their references.
> 
> 19th Oct, 2011: ACS applied
> 3rd Nov, 2011: ACS Apporved
> 7th Jan, 2012: ILETS Given
> 20th Jan, 2012 : ILETS Result (R-6.5 W-6.5 S-6.5 L-7.5)
> 6th Feb, 2012: SA SS applied (neither any reply nor approved)
> 6th July, 2012: re-applied SA SS
> 13th July, 2012: Docs Received by deptt.
> 29th Aug,2012: SA SS approved (Finally  )
> 29th Aug, 2012: Invitation to apply
> 6th Sept, 2012: 190 Visa Application submitted.
> 10th Sept, 2012: PCC Done
> 15th Sept,2012: Medicals done
> 19th Sept-2012: Visa Grant (It was so quick, Even i don't know when CO was allocated)
> Flying to Adelaide : mid of October.
> 
> Best of luck EVERYONE, hope everyone gets visa soon.
> 
> "God is even kinder than you think"
> 
> Thanks,
> TKB


Congratulations! So your CO did not ask you for forms 80 and 1221?


----------



## omarau

TKB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 19th Sept, 2012. Really happy to see the letter. This forum really helped me in understanding process and time lines. I am soon flying to Adelaide
> For other people who have applied for visa, i am sharing my time lines for their references.
> 
> 19th Oct, 2011: ACS applied
> 3rd Nov, 2011: ACS Apporved
> 7th Jan, 2012: ILETS Given
> 20th Jan, 2012 : ILETS Result (R-6.5 W-6.5 S-6.5 L-7.5)
> 6th Feb, 2012: SA SS applied (neither any reply nor approved)
> 6th July, 2012: re-applied SA SS
> 13th July, 2012: Docs Received by deptt.
> 29th Aug,2012: SA SS approved (Finally  )
> 29th Aug, 2012: Invitation to apply
> 6th Sept, 2012: 190 Visa Application submitted.
> 10th Sept, 2012: PCC Done
> 15th Sept,2012: Medicals done
> 19th Sept-2012: Visa Grant (It was so quick, Even i don't know when CO was allocated)
> Flying to Adelaide : mid of October.
> 
> Best of luck EVERYONE, hope everyone gets visa soon.
> 
> "God is even kinder than you think"
> 
> Thanks,
> TKB


dude, that was super fast. congratulations and best of luck in your future journey. 
by the way, which team were you assigned to? you can find that out from email address that you got the grant from


----------



## omarau

its really exciting to see people start getting their grants here  make me feel im next


----------



## Guest

TKB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 19th Sept, 2012. Really happy to see the letter. This forum really helped me in understanding process and time lines. I am soon flying to Adelaide
> For other people who have applied for visa, i am sharing my time lines for their references.
> 
> 19th Oct, 2011: ACS applied
> 3rd Nov, 2011: ACS Apporved
> 7th Jan, 2012: ILETS Given
> 20th Jan, 2012 : ILETS Result (R-6.5 W-6.5 S-6.5 L-7.5)
> 6th Feb, 2012: SA SS applied (neither any reply nor approved)
> 6th July, 2012: re-applied SA SS
> 13th July, 2012: Docs Received by deptt.
> 29th Aug,2012: SA SS approved (Finally  )
> 29th Aug, 2012: Invitation to apply
> 6th Sept, 2012: 190 Visa Application submitted.
> 10th Sept, 2012: PCC Done
> 15th Sept,2012: Medicals done
> 19th Sept-2012: Visa Grant (It was so quick, Even i don't know when CO was allocated)
> Flying to Adelaide : mid of October.
> 
> Best of luck EVERYONE, hope everyone gets visa soon.
> 
> "God is even kinder than you think"
> 
> Thanks,
> TKB



Congratulations TKB and Auslover! Best wishes for a new beginning in Oz.


----------



## Guest

omarau said:


> its really exciting to see people start getting their grants here  make me feel im next


May be you really are...


----------



## Ragini405

Yesterday received a mail from CO requesting for some docs which I already have uploaded. Is it because the set of documents I uploaded were not thoroughly checked? And also form 80 for both the applicants(me and my husband). In the process of filling the forms....


----------



## nataraj86

Ragini405 said:


> Yesterday received a mail from CO requesting for some docs which I already have uploaded. Is it because the set of documents I uploaded were not thoroughly checked? And also form 80 for both the applicants(me and my husband). In the process of filling the forms....


Hi, since the new system got plenty of bugs, it might be missed out.

btw, can you update ur timlines?


----------



## wanttomove

TKB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 19th Sept, 2012. Really happy to see the letter. This forum really helped me in understanding process and time lines. I am soon flying to Adelaide
> For other people who have applied for visa, i am sharing my time lines for their references.
> 
> 19th Oct, 2011: ACS applied
> 3rd Nov, 2011: ACS Apporved
> 7th Jan, 2012: ILETS Given
> 20th Jan, 2012 : ILETS Result (R-6.5 W-6.5 S-6.5 L-7.5)
> 6th Feb, 2012: SA SS applied (neither any reply nor approved)
> 6th July, 2012: re-applied SA SS
> 13th July, 2012: Docs Received by deptt.
> 29th Aug,2012: SA SS approved (Finally  )
> 29th Aug, 2012: Invitation to apply
> 6th Sept, 2012: 190 Visa Application submitted.
> 10th Sept, 2012: PCC Done
> 15th Sept,2012: Medicals done
> 19th Sept-2012: Visa Grant (It was so quick, Even i don't know when CO was allocated)
> Flying to Adelaide : mid of October.
> 
> Best of luck EVERYONE, hope everyone gets visa soon.
> 
> "God is even kinder than you think"
> 
> Thanks,
> TKB


WAOO it's so thrilling
Congratulations mate...


----------



## olan

TKB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 19th Sept, 2012. Really happy to see the letter. This forum really helped me in understanding process and time lines. I am soon flying to Adelaide
> For other people who have applied for visa, i am sharing my time lines for their references.
> 
> 19th Oct, 2011: ACS applied
> 3rd Nov, 2011: ACS Apporved
> 7th Jan, 2012: ILETS Given
> 20th Jan, 2012 : ILETS Result (R-6.5 W-6.5 S-6.5 L-7.5)
> 6th Feb, 2012: SA SS applied (neither any reply nor approved)
> 6th July, 2012: re-applied SA SS
> 13th July, 2012: Docs Received by deptt.
> 29th Aug,2012: SA SS approved (Finally  )
> 29th Aug, 2012: Invitation to apply
> 6th Sept, 2012: 190 Visa Application submitted.
> 10th Sept, 2012: PCC Done
> 15th Sept,2012: Medicals done
> 19th Sept-2012: Visa Grant (It was so quick, Even i don't know when CO was allocated)
> Flying to Adelaide : mid of October.
> 
> Best of luck EVERYONE, hope everyone gets visa soon.
> 
> "God is even kinder than you think"
> 
> Thanks,
> TKB


that was fast! congrats. hopefully more good news this week!


----------



## prgopala

naseefoz said:


> hi prgopala
> 
> What if we dont have tax documents with our previous employers?
> 
> I was paid a salary which is less than the ta limit, so i dint have to pay any tax. Eventually, I ended up not submitting any tax returns.
> Would this effect my case if the CO asks for them?
> 
> Please advice and thanks in advance for the support


In such case joining/relieving letter + bank statements showing salary getting credited can prove employment. This should not affect you in anyway except if you were in a job which was less than 20 hours a week.


----------



## Prass2012

sherlock said:


> I'll complete one full month tomorrow since I submitted the application! No CO yet (atleast not that I know of).


Hi Sherlock,

Have you also included PCC from the passport office as part of document upload? 

best luck


----------



## sherlock

Prass2012 said:


> Hi Sherlock,
> 
> Have you also included PCC from the passport office as part of document upload?
> 
> best luck


Yes i did
I scanned the pcc letter and the pcc stamp on the passport, and uploaded that as 1 pdf file.


----------



## mysbm70

Hi guys,
Need your clarification, after uploading all the scanned copies docs, do we still required to send the original to DIAC?


----------



## auslover

mysbm70 said:


> Hi guys,
> Need your clarification, after uploading all the scanned copies docs, do we still required to send the original to DIAC?


where the scanned copies colored?


----------



## mysbm70

auslover said:


> where the scanned copies colored?


Yes, they are all colored, some without color got certified by migration agent.


----------



## sherlock

Please npte that the pcc has to be scanned in original. Only for pcc,the certified copies dont work


----------



## goingtooz

*CO Allocation factors*

Hi All..

could some one please tell me what are the factors to be considered for the CO allocation?

I have seen few folks who have lodged their 190 after me and getting their CO already.

Is it only the lodgement date or any other factors are also will be considered to allocate a CO?

Please respond.

Thank you


----------



## auslover

mysbm70 said:


> Yes, they are all colored, some without color got certified by migration agent.


Sherlock is right, PCC should be colored scan and all the other can be certified OR Colored scanned copies.


----------



## prgopala

goingtooz said:


> Hi All..
> 
> could some one please tell me what are the factors to be considered for the CO allocation?
> 
> I have seen few folks who have lodged their 190 after me and getting their CO already.
> 
> Is it only the lodgement date or any other factors are also will be considered to allocate a CO?
> 
> Please respond.
> 
> Thank you


I think its as per when the application is received. The reason you do not see your CO is because he/she may be already allocated to your app and reviewing your docs. In case your documentation is in top order the CO would not even contact you . You may just see the grant mail.Good luck and don't worry much.


----------



## Kostya

*verification call*

Hey!

Got a verification call from the embassy. They talked to Deputy Director of my company. He knew about my immigration plans.

As he has told me, everything was all right, so fingers crossed!

Best regards,
Kostya


----------



## nataraj86

Today got a mail from CO asking for more docs. Team 6.

Those docs are 

Form 80
Evidence of Character
Evidence of Health
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
● Income (For 5 years)

Problem is with the last one. I got a Income docs for last 4 years but for the 1 year, i really do not have any docs except my experience cert stated my salary.

Any advise....


----------



## wanttomove

nataraj86 said:


> Today got a mail from CO asking for more docs. Team 6.
> 
> Those docs are
> 
> Form 80
> Evidence of Character
> Evidence of Health
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Income (For 5 years)
> 
> Problem is with the last one. I got a Income docs for last 4 years but for the 1 year, i really do not have any docs except my experience cert stated my salary.
> 
> Any advise....


I don't have a CO yet but one thing in my case is common with u as for my 3 years experience, i have the bank statement as salary proof. but for the rest of years (almost 3 years), i don't have bank statement. Since the salary was a cash payment and below the income tax slab.

Lookin for suggestions same as u.
Please keep me updated how u succeed to manage the situation....


----------



## kapil09

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> Got a verification call from the embassy. They talked to Deputy Director of my company. He knew about my immigration plans.
> 
> As he has told me, everything was all right, so fingers crossed!
> 
> Best regards,
> Kostya


Hi Kostya,

Good to hear that!.. at least they are moving on your case.

Can you elaborate what exactly they ask your Dept. Director about you?
Whether you work there Or How long you work there?
Does your Director provide you the Reference letter, stating the roles & Responsibility?.. that is the reason he received call. (Does you provided his mobile no/ or landline no?
Does they contact your company HR?

Please explain details abt your verification, so others will be aware about it.

Thanks
:ranger:


----------



## Kostya

kapil09 said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> Good to hear that!.. at least they are moving on your case.
> 
> Can you elaborate what exactly they ask your Dept. Director about you?
> Whether you work there Or How long you work there?
> Does your Director provide you the Reference letter, stating the roles & Responsibility?.. that is the reason he received call. (Does you provided his mobile no/ or landline no?
> Does they contact your company HR?
> 
> Please explain details abt your verification, so others will be aware about it.
> 
> Thanks
> :ranger:


They started the conversation from far away, if he know me, if I have still been working there and so on... He said, that he knows about my immigration plans, that he gave me references and he proves that everything in these references is fair, and he gives the best references again.

That was all he told me.

He gave me the references and responsibilities description. His land line number was mentioned there. 

They haven't called HR yet. Haven't called other people who gave references. 

Best regards,
Kostya


----------



## omarau

Kostya said:


> They started the conversation from far away, if he know me, if I have still been working there and so on... He said, that he knows about my immigration plans, that he gave me references and he proves that everything in these references is fair, and he gives the best references again.
> 
> That was all he told me.
> 
> He gave me the references and responsibilities description. His land line number was mentioned there.
> 
> They haven't called HR yet. Haven't called other people who gave references.
> 
> Best regards,
> Kostya


Looks like the wheels are moving for you as well  soon you will get your grant. 
Did you provide any payslips, account statements?


----------



## Kostya

omarau said:


> Looks like the wheels are moving for you as well  soon you will get your grant.
> Did you provide any payslips, account statements?


I provided following documents to prove my experience:


1.	Reference letter from my line manager <NAME> with his business card enclosed.
2.	Reference letter (notarized translation). Includes the full description of the work experience. Signed by the Deputy Director of <COMPANY NAME>.
3.	Personal income tax reporting form issued by <COMPANY NAME> for 2004 (notarized translation).
4.	Personal income tax reporting form issued by <COMPANY NAME> for 2006 (notarized translation).
5.	Personal income tax reporting form issued by <COMPANY NAME> for 2009 (notarized translation).
6.	Personal income tax reporting form issued by <COMPANY NAME> for 2010 (notarized translation).
7.	Personal income tax reporting form issued by <COMPANY NAME> for 2011 (notarized translation).
8.	Personal income tax reporting form issued by <COMPANY NAME> for January – July, 2012 (notarized translation).
9.	Letter for submission to embassies for visas acquisition dated 13/04/2012 (notarized translation). Includes the confirmation of employment and average salary. Signed by the Deputy Director and the Chief Accountant of <COMPANY NAME>. 
10.	Letter for submission to embassies for visas acquisition dated 26/01/2012 (notarized translation). Includes the confirmation of employment and average salary. Signed by the Deputy Director and the Chief Accountant of <COMPANY NAME>. 
11.	The Labour book copy (notarized translation).
12.	My own business card.
13.	My own CV.
14.	The booklet with the details of the international project “PROJECT NAME”. I am mentioned as a member of the project implementation team on page “Project Implementation Team”. This and other booklets include the brief description of the information systems, software products, which were developed and put in practice under my management and with my participation. Provided in separate file.
15.	The booklet with the details of the international project “ANOTHER PROJECT NAME”. I am mentioned as a member of the project implementation team on page “Project Implementation Team”. Provided in separate file.
16.	The booklet with the details of the operation of the <DEPARTMENT NAME> operation. I am mentioned as a head of one of the centre’s groups on page 7. Provided in separate file.


----------



## newwave

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> Got a verification call from the embassy. They talked to Deputy Director of my company. He knew about my immigration plans.
> 
> As he has told me, everything was all right, so fingers crossed!
> 
> Best regards,
> Kostya



Keep your fingers crossed!  Everything gonna be all right! 
PS
You are the first person who reported about any kind of telephone verification. I have heard about it many times, but it's the first time when it occurred with a real man. They seem to like our country


----------



## auslover

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> Got a verification call from the embassy. They talked to Deputy Director of my company. He knew about my immigration plans.
> 
> As he has told me, everything was all right, so fingers crossed!
> 
> Best regards,
> Kostya


That is a good news buddy, you can expect a grant any day like me


----------



## engtoaus

Congrats guys!

It seems all good news now 





auslover said:


> That is a good news buddy, you can expect a grant any day like me


----------



## newwave

Kostya said:


> I provided following documents to prove my experience:
> 
> 
> 
> 9.	Letter for submission to embassies for visas acquisition dated 13/04/2012 (notarized translation). Includes the confirmation of employment and average salary. Signed by the Deputy Director and the Chief Accountant of <COMPANY NAME>.
> 10.	Letter for submission to embassies for visas acquisition dated 26/01/2012 (notarized translation). Includes the confirmation of employment and average salary. Signed by the Deputy Director and the Chief Accountant of <COMPANY NAME>.


Sorry, what are these documents about? Is it what is known in Russia as 2NDFL form? (a standard paper from financial department of a company containing the detailed information about the period since you work, your salary for each quarter(or each month), the amount of taxes and the overall income of each financial year since you've joined a company)?


----------



## Kostya

newwave said:


> Keep your fingers crossed!  Everything gonna be all right!
> PS
> You are the first person who reported about any kind of telephone verification. I have heard about it many times, but it's the first time when it occurred with a real man. They seem to like our country


Hey!

You missed Auslover's and Sherlock's posts some days before... They phoned their employers as well... So, it wasn't a huge surprise for me. It seems like team 33 prefers to check everyone... 

Tomorrow will be my last working day in my current company and I am leaving Russia next Wednesday... Hope to have good news by that day! Fingers crossed!!!

All the best for all awaiting!


----------



## Kostya

newwave said:


> Sorry, what are these documents about? Is it what is known in Russia as 2NDFL form? (a standard paper from financial department of a company containing the detailed information about the period since you work, your salary for each quarter(or each month), the amount of taxes and the overall income of each financial year since you've joined a company)?


ehhh.. sorry, missed which docs you mentioned...

No, that's not 2NDFL... that are letters which I usually provide to embassies to prove that I am employed, have vacations for some certain period, and with my salary...


----------



## goingtooz

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> You missed Auslover's and Sherlock's posts some days before... They phoned their employers as well... So, it wasn't a huge surprise for me. It seems like team 33 prefers to check everyone...
> 
> Tomorrow will be my last working day in my current company and I am leaving Russia next Wednesday... Hope to have good news by that day! Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> All the best for all awaiting!



Hope you will recieve your grant by the time you leave Russia 

All the best to you Kostya...


----------



## newwave

Kostya said:


> ehhh.. sorry, missed which docs you mentioned...
> 
> No, that's not 2NDFL... that are letters which I usually provide to embassies to prove that I am employed, have vacations for some certain period, and with my salary...


Thanks! I also confused it with your tax papers from various company. However these papers seems to be known as "to whom it may concern" from yoru HR department where it is written that you have a permanent payed job since some date until now (or during the date of vacation).

Did you enclose the documents from the state social insurance which should match papers from a financial department (al least, the taxes section)?


----------



## Kostya

newwave said:


> Did you enclose the documents from the state social insurance which should match papers from a financial department (al least, the taxes section)?


No, just the docs from the list published above.


----------



## Guest

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> You missed Auslover's and Sherlock's posts some days before... They phoned their employers as well... So, it wasn't a huge surprise for me. It seems like team 33 prefers to check everyone...
> 
> Tomorrow will be my last working day in my current company and I am leaving Russia next Wednesday... Hope to have good news by that day! Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> All the best for all awaiting!


Good luck Kostya!!


----------



## v190

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> Got a verification call from the embassy. They talked to Deputy Director of my company. He knew about my immigration plans.
> 
> As he has told me, everything was all right, so fingers crossed!
> 
> Best regards,
> Kostya


Hi Kostya,

Good luck and hope everything goes well for you.

Just a quick qn:

Did you submit employment reference in company letter head or as Statutory declaration?

Also, did you give your Deputy Director's details as point of contact for DIAC?

Regards,
VJ


----------



## Kostya

vijay176 said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> Good luck and hope everything goes well for you.
> 
> Just a quick qn:
> 
> Did you submit employment reference in company letter head or as Statutory declaration?
> 
> Also, did you give your Deputy Director's details as point of contact for DIAC?
> 
> Regards,
> VJ


Hey!

They were on company's letter head. 

There was one Statutory Declaration, but it was from me.

I didn't give this Deputy Director as the contact person. 

Cheers!


----------



## v190

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> They were on company's letter head.
> 
> There was one Statutory Declaration, but it was from me.
> 
> I didn't give this Deputy Director as the contact person.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks much for the response Kostya! Hope you hear good news from you.

Good luck again. Cheers!


----------



## omarau

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> They were on company's letter head.
> 
> There was one Statutory Declaration, but it was from me.
> 
> I didn't give this Deputy Director as the contact person.
> 
> Cheers!


I think you should get your grant this week  
best of luck and thanks for all the information you shared with us


----------



## akmirror

Best of Luck Kostya. You are next!! Fingers Crossed for you!!


----------



## Prass2012

sherlock said:


> Yes i did
> I scanned the pcc letter and the pcc stamp on the passport, and uploaded that as 1 pdf file.


thanks sherlock.. I am planning to get the PCC done this week,, though there is no CO assigned to me yet.

have given all employer references.. will they still call and check the employers..


----------



## naseefoz

prgopala said:


> In such case joining/relieving letter + bank statements showing salary getting credited can prove employment. This should not affect you in anyway except if you were in a job which was less than 20 hours a week.


I have relieving letter and salary certificates only. I dont have bank statements and appointment letter as that was a small firm and i use to get salary by hand 

Is this ok?


----------



## gssumesh

Hi All,

I got a mail from my CO asking for certain set of documents. But it doesn't have specific CO's mail Id and does not have the Team number (I am not sure how to find it). I have following queries :

1> How to know the Team number?
2> CO asked for some documents which i already uploaded( eg : Skill Assessment). Does this happens because of any issue with the Uploaded docs?
3> My company (3 companies) doesn't provide the Experience letter in letter head. I only have experience letter with start date and end date specified. So can i go ahead with Statutory decleration as i have done in ACS assessment?
4> Payslip - Do i need to send all the payslips of the 4.5 years that i have?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Guest

gssumesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a mail from my CO asking for certain set of documents. But it doesn't have specific CO's mail Id and does not have the Team number (I am not sure how to find it). I have following queries :
> 
> 1> How to know the Team number?
> 2> CO asked for some documents which i already uploaded( eg : Skill Assessment). Does this happens because of any issue with the Uploaded docs?
> 3> My company (3 companies) doesn't provide the Experience letter in letter head. I only have experience letter with start date and end date specified. So can i go ahead with Statutory decleration as i have done in ACS assessment?
> 4> Payslip - Do i need to send all the payslips of the 4.5 years that i have?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Hi gssumesh,

The team number is a part of the email id used by CO, for example- [email protected]

I have attached statutory declaration that I had used for ACS. Although I have not been contacted by CO yet, so may be someone else can help you with this and salary slip issue. 

Good luck.


----------



## goingtooz

*Timelines*



gssumesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a mail from my CO asking for certain set of documents. But it doesn't have specific CO's mail Id and does not have the Team number (I am not sure how to find it). I have following queries :
> 
> 1> How to know the Team number?
> 2> CO asked for some documents which i already uploaded( eg : Skill Assessment). Does this happens because of any issue with the Uploaded docs?
> 3> My company (3 companies) doesn't provide the Experience letter in letter head. I only have experience letter with start date and end date specified. So can i go ahead with Statutory decleration as i have done in ACS assessment?
> 4> Payslip - Do i need to send all the payslips of the 4.5 years that i have?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Hi gssumesh,

could you please tell us when did u lodge your 190?

Regards..


----------



## Rekha Raman

Hi All,

got CO today team 6 - Marlon ELLIS, any of you been assigned to team 6 or Marlon ELLIS ?

Please let me know how is she, I mean too many qn or easy on process ?

Rekha


----------



## goingtooz

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> got CO today team 6 - Marlon ELLIS, any of you been assigned to team 6 or Marlon ELLIS ?
> 
> Please let me know how is she, I mean too many qn or easy on process ?
> 
> Rekha


Hi Rekha,

Can u please tell me what was in the email given by CO - any additional docs requested? and when did you get the mail?

Thank you


----------



## auslover

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> got CO today team 6 - Marlon ELLIS, any of you been assigned to team 6 or Marlon ELLIS ?
> 
> Please let me know how is she, I mean too many qn or easy on process ?
> 
> Rekha


I heard that team 6 is the most lenient team.


----------



## Rekha Raman

auslover said:


> I heard that team 6 is the most lenient team.


Thanks Auslover !!! thats very encouraging :clap2:

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman

goingtooz said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Can u please tell me what was in the email given by CO - any additional docs requested? and when did you get the mail?
> 
> Thank you


Hi,

I had trouble uploading docs for dependents, she has asked for their birth certificates, pass port copies and travel docs (again passport) ... for my spouse english competency doc and PCC too..

One quick qn to all : I also got Form 80 & 1023 attachments, Form 80 I know add info requested, what is 1023 it states its correction doc, anybody neidea ??? :confused2:


----------



## goingtooz

Hi all,

One clarification please..

If we have an agent, please tell me does *only the agent *receives the emails from CO or do we also be copied in those emails?


----------



## auslover

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks Auslover !!! thats very encouraging :clap2:
> 
> Rekha


My room mate got CO from team 6 for 175.
And got the grant straightaway no background check nothing.


----------



## ebyoct82

Hi....

Today got mail from Team 6, John HUANG.. Asked only Health assessment and My wife's PCC.
And Today all our documents changed to received. And he give 28 days to submit the same. 

Our health assesment scheduled on Ist Oct


----------



## Rekha Raman

auslover said:


> My room mate got CO from team 6 for 175.
> And got the grant straightaway no background check nothing.


As I had trouble with docs upload, they have asked me to send the docs.. will send it today hopefully will share my BIG NEWZ very soon ..


----------



## prgopala

goingtooz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One clarification please..
> 
> If we have an agent, please tell me does *only the agent *receives the emails from CO or do we also be copied in those emails?


Yes, only agent will get email.


----------



## mysbm70

goingtooz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One clarification please..
> 
> If we have an agent, please tell me does only the agent receives the emails from CO or do we also be copied in those emails?


Only the agent received the mail. Do you remember that you signed an authorization letter to let the agent act on behalf of you. If your agent is good, then, should be no problem, but if your agent is not good just like mine, then......... So, I think this procedure is not good, DIAC should send the mail to agent and copy it to applicant.


----------



## Rekha Raman

goingtooz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> One clarification please..
> 
> If we have an agent, please tell me does *only the agent *receives the emails from CO or do we also be copied in those emails?


Hi,

I suggest call up those guyz and bang their heads, then u will get correct anwsers... else those ppl are so slow and take their own sweet time to chk emails too.. 

One other thing u can do is ask password to the email ID they created for u and chk for yourself..

Rekha


----------



## wanttomove

*Just be aware of ur consultants*

Hi All, 

I know the agents are too slow and careless regarding our cases Just b/c they have earned their big amounts earlier. They don't take care of minor things and providing each and every doc. I had my own experience with some 'BIG NAME' consultants who did not provide complete documentation for my Canada Skilled worker PR application and it was refused by Visa officer stating (insufficient Documents such as Birth Certificates and Marriage Certificates). All this resulted in loss of fees in short.

Anyhowz, i advise all those who are using some agents services to have a look at ur case in detail and make the agents pushing to be efficient.


----------



## goingtooz

mysbm70 said:


> Only the agent received the mail. Do you remember that you signed an authorization letter to let the agent act on behalf of you. If your agent is good, then, should be no problem, but if your agent is not good just like mine, then......... So, I think this procedure is not good, DIAC should send the mail to agent and copy it to applicant.


I agree that...
I just wanted to clarify this as I too had the same doubt that only the agent will receive the communication.

But my agent informed that we both will recieve. Wrong info


----------



## Gary2379

Does anybody know how the co allocation is working at the moment,is it done buy what profession you are?i lodged 190 visa on the 6th of September as a carpenter,I know on the website they said it takes 4 weeks and that is next week,but I see other people who lodged after me already getting a co,I also have gone through an agent and she says she doesn't know?but she did say once I have be allocated a co providing everything is in order which she is confident of it being I should receive a grant within a week 2 at the latest!?


----------



## goingtooz

prgopala said:


> Yes, only agent will get email.



That is really bad


----------



## nataraj86

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> got CO today team 6 - Marlon ELLIS, any of you been assigned to team 6 or Marlon ELLIS ?
> 
> Please let me know how is she, I mean too many qn or easy on process ?
> 
> Rekha


Hi Rekha,

Me too with Team 6 - Micheal.. He asked me PCC, MEDS, Form 80 & Proof of income..


----------



## Rekha Raman

nataraj86 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Me too with Team 6 - Micheal.. He asked me PCC, MEDS, Form 80 & Proof of income..




Is there any form 1023 notification of inccorrect answers sent to u ??


----------



## nataraj86

Rekha Raman said:


> Is there any form 1023 notification of inccorrect answers sent to u ??


No, It sounds new.


----------



## Rekha Raman

nataraj86 said:


> No, It sounds new.


will chk with CO


----------



## arabidopsis

I really don't think we should be posting CO's names...initials will do.


----------



## Rekha Raman

arabidopsis said:


> I really don't think we should be posting CO's names...initials will do.


agree my bad ..


----------



## momin

Dear friends
I received an acknowledgement mail from [email protected]. like as

“Your application has been assessed as a valid application. Please check the attached Visa Application Summary and contact us if any of the details are incorrect or change at any time during the processing of your application.”

I found that there are some information missing especially secondary applicant travel documents number not mentioned (ie passport number).
please suggest me how I can communicate with them for above notification. Since there is no alternative email id.


----------



## ebyoct82

momin said:


> Dear friends
> I received an acknowledgement mail from [email protected]. like as
> 
> “Your application has been assessed as a valid application. Please check the attached Visa Application Summary and contact us if any of the details are incorrect or change at any time during the processing of your application.”
> 
> I found that there are some information missing especially secondary applicant travel documents number not mentioned (ie passport number).
> please suggest me how I can communicate with them for above notification. Since there is no alternative email id.


For me, its mentioned as PASS. But in medical request the passport number menitioned for all


----------



## shohagkuet

ebyoct82 said:


> For me, its mentioned as PASS.


For me it is also mentioned as PASS


----------



## tintin_papay

momin said:


> Dear friends
> I received an acknowledgement mail from [email protected]. like as
> 
> “Your application has been assessed as a valid application. Please check the attached Visa Application Summary and contact us if any of the details are incorrect or change at any time during the processing of your application.”
> 
> I found that there are some information missing especially secondary applicant travel documents number not mentioned (ie passport number).
> please suggest me how I can communicate with them for above notification. Since there is no alternative email id.


Hi momin and shohagkuet,

Have you got CO yet?


----------



## momin

ebyoct82 said:


> For me, its mentioned as PASS. But in medical request the passport number menitioned for all


for my case it is

main applicant it is ok.


Secondary Applicant:

Travel Document Type PASS

Travel Document Number PASS


according to your case does it mean that it will be auto correct later when case officer will be assigned??


----------



## momin

tintin_papay said:


> Hi momin and shohagkuet,
> 
> Have you got CO yet?



no CO
I think it is just an acknowledgement mail which generally come to all lodged applicants within one week.


----------



## shohagkuet

tintin_papay said:


> Hi momin and shohagkuet,
> 
> Have you got CO yet?


No..I haven't got my CO yet....:ranger:


----------



## ada14gerry

wanttomove said:


> WAOO it's so thrilling
> Congratulations mate...


Hi, 

Congrats to u! Im just curious. If u dont mind me asking, which country did u come from.. Cos i havent heard any good news from applicants in my country.. Its been more than 3 weeks now and no news yet from our CO. We applied thru an agent here in SG and we were told that we might need to wait 6-12 months.. Getting very anxious now. Cos its seems everyone has been assigned to a CO except us...


----------



## v190

gssumesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a mail from my CO asking for certain set of documents. But it doesn't have specific CO's mail Id and does not have the Team number (I am not sure how to find it). I have following queries :
> 
> 1> How to know the Team number?
> 2> CO asked for some documents which i already uploaded( eg : Skill Assessment). Does this happens because of any issue with the Uploaded docs?
> 3> My company (3 companies) doesn't provide the Experience letter in letter head. I only have experience letter with start date and end date specified. So can i go ahead with Statutory decleration as i have done in ACS assessment?
> 4> Payslip - Do i need to send all the payslips of the 4.5 years that i have?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Hey gssumesh,

2. Yes, I think so
3. Yes, Statutory declaration should work. It would be good if that's from a third party (work colleague). Please also get suggestion from senior expats.
4. Yes, it will be good to have payslips for the whole period. Well, if you don't have few, go ahead and upload everything you have.

Did CO asked for Bank statements as well?

Regards,
VJ


----------



## v190

nataraj86 said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> Me too with Team 6 - Micheal.. He asked me PCC, MEDS, Form 80 & Proof of income..


Hi nataraj86,

Proof of income - Is it bank statement or Payslip? Please suggest.

Thanks,
VJ


----------



## prgopala

vijay176 said:


> Hi nataraj86,
> 
> Proof of income - Is it bank statement or Payslip? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> VJ


Hi Vijay,
I have seen you posting this question at lot of places. Let me help you with it.

Proof of work experience as per CO is
●Detailed work references showing duties, duration of employment and signed by your
manager;
● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
● Taxation Documents.

But there is disclaimer to it - "Include as much of the following evidence as possible".
So if you do not have bank documents that is fine. I know we tend to get paranoid at seeing the document list since its too much and we would not really have all the documents. And considering this is for a PR visa we get more excited.
Take a chill pill and don't worry much.
BTW why would getting bank statements a problem? I think getting IT documents would be much difficult. bank should give you statements w/o any problem.


----------



## ada14gerry

akmirror said:


> great news TKB. Many many congratulations!!! :clap2:


Hi akmirror,

Just want to ask, your CO didnt ask you to do a police clearance anymore?


----------



## rkv146

prgopala said:


> Hi Vijay,
> I have seen you posting this question at lot of places. Let me help you with it.
> 
> Proof of work experience as per CO is
> ●Detailed work references showing duties, duration of employment and signed by your
> manager;
> ● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
> ● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
> ● Taxation Documents.
> 
> But there is disclaimer to it - "Include as much of the following evidence as possible".
> So if you do not have bank documents that is fine. I know we tend to get paranoid at seeing the document list since its too much and we would not really have all the documents. And considering this is for a PR visa we get more excited.
> Take a chill pill and don't worry much.
> BTW why would getting bank statements a problem? I think getting IT documents would be much difficult. bank should give you statements w/o any problem.


Hii Praveen.. Thankx again for the valuable info.. You have been great help.. I have just posted a new thread Strange Situation_Help needed!! Can you plss look at that as well!!

RK


----------



## akmirror

ada14gerry said:


> Hi akmirror,
> 
> Just want to ask, your CO didnt ask you to do a police clearance anymore?


Nope. Because they already had my PCC which I had sent for my previous visa and that was valid for 1 year.


----------



## v190

prgopala said:


> Hi Vijay,
> I have seen you posting this question at lot of places. Let me help you with it.
> 
> Proof of work experience as per CO is
> ●Detailed work references showing duties, duration of employment and signed by your
> manager;
> ● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
> ● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
> ● Taxation Documents.
> 
> But there is disclaimer to it - "Include as much of the following evidence as possible".
> So if you do not have bank documents that is fine. I know we tend to get paranoid at seeing the document list since its too much and we would not really have all the documents. And considering this is for a PR visa we get more excited.
> Take a chill pill and don't worry much.
> BTW why would getting bank statements a problem? I think getting IT documents would be much difficult. bank should give you statements w/o any problem.


Thanks a lot Praveen; much appreciate your help!

Actually, I cannot download Bank Statement for the period before Sep 2007 in bank website. I cannot walk-in any branch as I'm at onsite now. That's the reason for my worry!

I can provide other documents (in your list) to prove my employment experience. Thanks again mate!


----------



## prgopala

vijay176 said:


> Thanks a lot Praveen; much appreciate your help!
> 
> Actually, I cannot download Bank Statement for the period before Sep 2007 in bank website. I cannot walk-in any branch as I'm at onsite now. That's the reason for my worry!
> 
> I can provide other documents (in your list) to prove my employment experience. Thanks again mate!


Oh, you have bank statements after 2007? They should be more than enough. Don't worry my friend.


----------



## v190

prgopala said:


> Oh, you have bank statements after 2007? They should be more than enough. Don't worry my friend.


Cheers mate!


----------



## ada14gerry

akmirror said:


> Nope. Because they already had my PCC which I had sent for my previous visa and that was valid for 1 year.


Good for you! We lodged on the 4th of Sept as well for SA. Medicals done on the 12th sept but until now we havent heard from the CO. our agent here in SG informed us to wait for CO's instructions to do PCC. anxiously waiting for the CO...


----------



## akmirror

ada14gerry said:


> Good for you! We lodged on the 4th of Sept as well for SA. Medicals done on the 12th sept but until now we havent heard from the CO. our agent here in SG informed us to wait for CO's instructions to do PCC. anxiously waiting for the CO...


You will get it. All the best!!


----------



## northwest

I see lot of posts that people are uploading docs.

I have lodged my 190 application, but do not see any place where I need to upload the documents. Where are we required to do that?

I do not have PCC or medicals done yet. I see that CO gives 28 days to submit those once they request them. I need to get PCC from 2 countries because I stayed in 2 countires. It is not possible to get both within 28 days, will it be a problem?

Thanks!


----------



## indijane

northwest said:


> I see lot of posts that people are uploading docs.
> 
> I have lodged my 190 application, but do not see any place where I need to upload the documents. Where are we required to do that?
> 
> I do not have PCC or medicals done yet. I see that CO gives 28 days to submit those once they request them. I need to get PCC from 2 countries because I stayed in 2 countires. It is not possible to get both within 28 days, will it be a problem?
> 
> Thanks!


You can try uploading your documents after logging in here https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## northwest

indijane said:


> You can try uploading your documents after logging in here https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Thank you! I see that they mentioned 'certified copy' in the checklist. Does it mean I need to get it notarized or would color scan copy suffice?


----------



## indijane

northwest said:


> Thank you! I see that they mentioned 'certified copy' in the checklist. Does it mean I need to get it notarized or would color scan copy suffice?


If you opt for "certified copy" then it would need notarization.
You can check this link for your query on medicals Changes to the Information Required to Complete Australian Immigration Medical Examinations 

I personally have not frontloaded medicals as my client service officer told me that my CO would direct me on what documents to fill and since I'm not using an agent I'd rather follow these instructions. However a lot of folks here have front-loaded these docs successfully. if you hunt around a bit using the 'search' tool here you'll find the right threads..best of luck!


----------



## indijane

northwest said:


> Thank you! I see that they mentioned 'certified copy' in the checklist. Does it mean I need to get it notarized or would color scan copy suffice?


hey northwest - I have personally uploaded only certified copies of all documents except PCC and meds since the document checklist (http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf) asks for certified copies. But I have read in different threads of folks uploading coloured scans as well


----------



## northwest

Are both medicals and X-Ray required for 190 visa? or just medicals?

Are we required to submit medicals for both me and my wife?


----------



## Ragini405

First of all congrats to all on this forum who got grants and best of luck to all who are waiting. For those who got grant: 

1. Is it mentioned anywhere that we should restrict ourselves to that particular country which we are sponsored by..anywhere in the grant letter? Please let me know.

2. How many days will take after mailing the co with requested docs to get a grant(approximately)?


----------



## northwest

I have added my parents names as non-migrating dependents, the online portal gives me an option to upload PCC and medicals for them as well, are they mandatory? I did not know they ask PCC for non-migrating dependents as well


----------



## arabidopsis

*Don't put co's full name!!*



Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> got CO today team 6 - Marlon ELLIS, any of you been assigned to team 6 or Marlon ELLIS ?
> 
> Please let me know how is she, I mean too many qn or easy on process ?
> 
> Rekha


Rekha,

Please edit this post and remove the CO's name.An initial and team number will suffice.


----------



## arabidopsis

*Don't put co's full name!!*



ebyoct82 said:


> Hi....
> 
> Today got mail from Team 6, John HUANG.. Asked only Health assessment and My wife's PCC.
> And Today all our documents changed to received. And he give 28 days to submit the same.
> 
> Our health assesment scheduled on Ist Oct


Ebyoct82

Please edit this post and remove the CO's name.An initial and team number will suffice.


----------



## Kostya

kapil09 said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> Good to hear that!.. at least they are moving on your case.
> 
> Can you elaborate what exactly they ask your Dept. Director about you?
> Whether you work there Or How long you work there?
> Does your Director provide you the Reference letter, stating the roles & Responsibility?.. that is the reason he received call. (Does you provided his mobile no/ or landline no?
> Does they contact your company HR?
> 
> Please explain details abt your verification, so others will be aware about it.
> 
> Thanks
> :ranger:


Hey!

In addition to previously posted info... Yesterday they told me in our HR dept, that they had recieved call from embassy in the beginning of the week.

They also knew about my immigration, so they were not surprised because of this call. Everything was all right with the conversation.

I didn't provide contact details of HR department, they found them by themselves. They asked a lot of questions to verify info in provided documents.

Cheers!


----------



## nataraj86

vijay176 said:


> Hi nataraj86,
> 
> Proof of income - Is it bank statement or Payslip? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> VJ


Bank statement or payslip or tax document


----------



## bmc_cpu

Hi guys, may I ask if there are setember applicants who were allocated with CO's but are not holders of visa such as 475, etc.?


----------



## ksss

*EOI suspended but no acknowledgement email*

hi,
my EOI got suspended but i received no acknowledgement email within 2 days.
How long does it usually take? It should have the health ids?


----------



## Guest

Any onshore applicant got any experience to share regarding employment verification? 
VaroonVerma and Symeteor - Heard anything from MW?


----------



## tryingaustralia

over 30 working days and more than 1.5 calendar month of wait and still no sign of CO!! Gosh this wait it indeed painful!! how ru guys maintaining ur piece of mind??


----------



## wanttomove

tryingaustralia said:


> over 30 working days and more than 1.5 calendar month of wait and still no sign of CO!! Gosh this wait it indeed painful!! how ru guys maintaining ur piece of mind??


Have nt u get the ack. email and MRI's?


----------



## varoonverma

simone1 said:


> Any onshore applicant got any experience to share regarding employment verification?
> VaroonVerma and Symeteor - Heard anything from MW?


Nope Simone not me, I wrote a mail to MW day before yesterday asking if MW had found time to assess my application. As it was evident from MW's previous response that app wansn't assessed even though i got CO on 04-Sep.

I have not received any response from MW on my last mail... i don't think any response would come as well. damn!!! 

Checked with my HR.. till now no verification.

Any-updates on your side Simone or Symeteor ?


----------



## varoonverma

Guys !! Please update the initials of your CO in the google docs list

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0

It will help you to know fellow members who are sailing in the same boat as you.


----------



## metaform

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> In addition to previously posted info... Yesterday they told me in our HR dept, that they had recieved call from embassy in the beginning of the week.



Hi Kostya. So the call came from the Australian Embassy and not from DIAC in Adelaide? So the call originated locally in whichever country you are?


----------



## Guest

varoonverma said:


> Nope Simone not me, I wrote a mail to MW day before yesterday asking if MW had found time to assess my application. As it was evident from MW's previous response that app wansn't assessed even though i got CO on 04-Sep.
> 
> I have not received any response from MW on my last mail... i don't think any response would come as well. damn!!!
> 
> Checked with my HR.. till now no verification.
> 
> Any-updates on your side Simone or Symeteor ?


Hi Varoon,
Same here. There has been no change in my application since end of August. I have sent two emails to the case officer. Never got any reply. It's so damn frustrating. 

I am onshore, so I don't know how they want to do my employment verification because I have worked in 3 different countries. At the very least, she can ask me for latest contact details of the people who provided reference letters because many of them have changed their contact number


----------



## wanttomove

Hi,

Got the CO today from team 6
Initials: ME

Requested the following docs

Form 80 ( me and spouse)
Passport Photograph (all family members)
Resume (Secondary Applicant)

Although, passport photographs were uploaded earlier but will send it again


----------



## Kostya

metaform said:


> Hi Kostya. So the call came from the Australian Embassy and not from DIAC in Adelaide? So the call originated locally in whichever country you are?


Hi!

Yes, they called from the Australian embassy in Russia. They spoke Russian and had all the understanding of local documents and national features. 

Cheers!


----------



## tryingaustralia

wanttomove said:


> Have nt u get the ack. email and MRI's?


yes! n thanks for the pm! i do hv them, n hv been thru med as well. but just tht I hv not been contacted by CO for anything. Probably coz my relevant docs r there but - not being contacted is a tension in itself 

N hey, good to know u were contacted by CO! a good sign! hope the CO moves faster!


----------



## ada14gerry

tryingaustralia said:


> over 30 working days and more than 1.5 calendar month of wait and still no sign of CO!! Gosh this wait it indeed painful!! how ru guys maintaining ur piece of mind??


Getting very anxious as well! It has been 22 days for us. And we also lodged for SA.. Hmm...


----------



## wanttomove

I'm not being able to open
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0

this spread sheet today? Can anyone open this?
Don't know what the issue is?


----------



## tryingaustralia

ada14gerry said:


> Getting very anxious as well! It has been 22 days for us. And we also lodged for SA.. Hmm...


can understand very well!! Initially I thought its SA which is being given some low priority by DIAC (my thoughts only !!) but seeing that wanttomove has been contacted brings me some relief that atleast they are processing SA cases as well.

N coincidently he is from IT - same ANZCO as mine, so am further relaxed now ... grants should be in line for SA as well  

All the best!ray:ray:ray:

cant even get enough


----------



## tryingaustralia

wanttomove said:


> I'm not being able to open
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0
> 
> this spread sheet today? Can anyone open this?
> Don't know what the issue is?


heres the link.... I can open it
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0


----------



## ada14gerry

tryingaustralia said:


> can understand very well!! Initially I thought its SA which is being given some low priority by DIAC (my thoughts only !!) but seeing that wanttomove has been contacted brings me some relief that atleast they are processing SA cases as well.
> 
> N coincidently he is from IT - same ANZCO as mine, so am further relaxed now ... grants should be in line for SA as well
> 
> All the best!ray:ray:ray:
> 
> cant even get enough


Have you done ur medicals? My husband and I did on the 12th sept. just checked DIAC website, says now we have to wait 5 weeks for the CO assignment


----------



## tryingaustralia

ada14gerry said:


> Have you done ur medicals? My husband and I did on the 12th sept. just checked DIAC website, says now we have to wait 5 weeks for the CO assignment


yup!!


----------



## wanttomove

Can anyone please guide me 

What is called 
"Purpose of Migration Statement" ?
I don't know abt it. CO has asked this from me.


----------



## tintin_papay

wanttomove said:


> Can anyone please guide me
> 
> What is called
> "Purpose of Migration Statement" ?
> I don't know abt it. CO has asked this from me.


Are you on shore or off shore?


----------



## wanttomove

tintin_papay said:


> Are you on shore or off shore?


i'm offshore


----------



## tintin_papay

May be you will need to explain, why (the elaborated reasoning) you want to migrate to AUS?
Some similar question is also in Form 80.

Keep us updating.


----------



## shohagkuet

tintin_papay said:


> May be you will need to explain, why (the elaborated reasoning) you want to migrate to AUS?
> Some similar question is also in Form 80.
> 
> Keep us updating.


Hi Tintin_papay, 

Have u got your CO???


----------



## tintin_papay

shohagkuet said:


> Hi Tintin_papay,
> 
> Have u got your CO???


Yes, he asked the same as wanttomove.


----------



## kapil09

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> In addition to previously posted info... Yesterday they told me in our HR dept, that they had recieved call from embassy in the beginning of the week.
> 
> They also knew about my immigration, so they were not surprised because of this call. Everything was all right with the conversation.
> 
> I didn't provide contact details of HR department, they found them by themselves. They asked a lot of questions to verify info in provided documents.
> 
> Cheers!


Great.. by new week you will get VISA!..

So how many companies have u worked.. so in each company they did verification or the last company only!

Or they were verifying maily ur roles & resposibilities!

Thanks,
:ranger:


----------



## tintin_papay

kapil09 said:


> Great.. by new week you will get VISA!..
> 
> So how many companies have u worked.. so in each company they did verification or the last company only!
> 
> Or they were verifying maily ur roles & resposibilities!
> 
> Thanks,
> :ranger:


>> they did verification or the last company only!

same question to everyone.


----------



## prgopala

*Meds!!!*

Question to all folks who have completed medical.
Where do we see the status of the meds in the online application for 189 & 190?
I do have health evidence and status is 'requested' since the CO has requested it on 20th. My clinic says that they uploaded the meds yesterday. And surely i do not see the 'organize your health exams' link that was earlier visible. So is it a positive sign the results have been uploaded? Will the status change from 'requested' to 'referred' or 'finalized' as the case may be?


----------



## appubabu

prgopala said:


> Question to all folks who have completed medical.
> Where do we see the status of the meds in the online application for 189 & 190?
> I do have health evidence and status is 'requested' since the CO has requested it on 20th. My clinic says that they uploaded the meds yesterday. And surely i do not see the 'organize your health exams' link that was earlier visible. So is it a positive sign the results have been uploaded? Will the status change from 'requested' to 'referred' or 'finalized' as the case may be?



You not seeing the 'organize your health exams' link infers that the medical results have reached DIAC. Your CO would change the status of the Evidence of Health to 'received'. It appears that CO's are updating this manually. 
Further, you may advice your CO about the medical results and ask him to confirm whether the results were received.

I am not sure about the statuses - 'referred' and 'finalized'. My health result was confirmed as received by the CO and the next day the status in the eVisa page changed to 'received'. I am assuming my medical result is finalized as the clinic updated me that everything was normal for me and my family.


----------



## appubabu

ksss said:


> hi,
> my EOI got suspended but i received no acknowledgement email within 2 days.
> How long does it usually take? It should have the health ids?


As per DIAC, applicant need to allow 10 days (I assume working days) from the date of submission to receive the acknowledgement letter. The acknowledgement mail included the details for Health Check up and Health Request ID's required to do the medical examination that eHealth clinics. 

If you feel that your case has been longer than normal, do send a mail to [email protected] mentioning the below mentioned details in the mail. 
Details of the primary applicant
• Full name: 
• Date of birth: 
• Passport number: 
• Transaction Reference Number:8
• File Number: 
• Visa Type

Don't forget mention in the subject of the mail: "File Number - TRN - Full Name - Not received Acknowledgement letter".

Hope this helps.. Good Luck!


----------



## prgopala

appubabu said:


> You not seeing the 'organize your health exams' link infers that the medical results have reached DIAC. Your CO would change the status of the Evidence of Health to 'received'. It appears that CO's are updating this manually.
> Further, you may advice your CO about the medical results and ask him to confirm whether the results were received.
> 
> I am not sure about the statuses - 'referred' and 'finalized'. My health result was confirmed as received by the CO and the next day the status in the eVisa page changed to 'received'. I am assuming my medical result is finalized as the clinic updated me that everything was normal for me and my family.


Thanks mate. I will ask my agent to check with the CO.


----------



## appubabu

northwest said:


> Are both medicals and X-Ray required for 190 visa? or just medicals?
> 
> Are we required to submit medicals for both me and my wife?


@ X-Ray (Chest X Ray only) - Applicants for permanent visas will generally be asked to undergo a x-ray if 11 or more years of age (using form 160 Radiological report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa)DIAC does not recommend that a pregnant visa applicant undergoes a chest x-ray.

@ Medical Test - Applicants for permanent visas will generally be asked to undergo a medical examination (using form 26 Medical examination for an Australian visa) if 11 or more years of age.

@Blood Test - Applicants for permanent visas will generally be asked to undergo an HIV test if 15 or more years of age. Some of us were also asked to Hep B and C test too. Ideally Hep B and C tests are required for medical professionals. Do remember you need to only Antigen test for Hep B and C, even if asked by the Case Officer/Support Officer.

The age (that is, 11 or 15) means the age of the applicant when the health examinations are undertaken.

For further details refer to The Health Requirement


----------



## bmc_cpu

appubabu said:


> You not seeing the 'organize your health exams' link infers that the medical results have reached DIAC. Your CO would change the status of the Evidence of Health to 'received'. It appears that CO's are updating this manually.
> Further, you may advice your CO about the medical results and ask him to confirm whether the results were received.
> 
> I am not sure about the statuses - 'referred' and 'finalized'. My health result was confirmed as received by the CO and the next day the status in the eVisa page changed to 'received'. I am assuming my medical result is finalized as the clinic updated me that everything was normal for me and my family.


Hi, mine was changed to 'not required' but the clinic said it already submitted the results. I haveb't heard from a CO yet.


----------



## appubabu

northwest said:


> I have added my parents names as non-migrating dependents, the online portal gives me an option to upload PCC and medicals for them as well, are they mandatory? I did not know they ask PCC for non-migrating dependents as well


If you have added any one in your application as 'non-migrating dependent', you need to do PCC and medicals for them. 
In your case, you need to do both for your parents. 

The 2 options before you are:
1. to do the PCC and medicals for both. This will make it easier for you to get your parents to Australia at a later stage.
2. to correct the data (change the parents to non-dependents) using the relevant forms.


----------



## appubabu

bmc_cpu said:


> Hi, mine was changed to 'not required' but the clinic said it already submitted the results. I haveb't heard from a CO yet.


You may drop a mail to your CO advising him about the medical results' upload and ask him to confirm whether the results were received. 

They generally confirm the receipt of documents when reminded; mine did.


----------



## bmc_cpu

appubabu said:


> You may drop a mail to your CO advising him about the medical results' upload and ask him to confirm whether the results were received.
> 
> They generally confirm the receipt of documents when reminded; mine did.


I don't know who my CO is as I haven't received email yet about the allocation, etc. I think I will call them tom. since it's already my 6th week since lodgment.


----------



## appubabu

I learn that quite a lot of people are concerned about CO not being allocated to their case. Here is my 5 cents for them..

For anyone who have been waiting for the CO allocation and 5 weeks has passed since the date of submitting the application, you may send a mail to [email protected], with the subject reading 'Case Officer Allocation: File Number - TRN - Full Name'
Also mention the below details in the mail.
Details of the primary applicant
• Full name: 
• Date of birth: 
• Passport number: 
• Transaction Reference Number: 
• Visa Type: 

Your request will forwarded to your CO and they generally contact you, confirming that he/she is your assigned CO. But I am warning you upfront that this in no way is going to speeden the final visa grant. 

Good Luck!

*Please don't send the request mail before 5 weeks from the date of application, as it would not benefit you. At the same time, they would stop responding to other applicants (in the future) who have passed 5 weeks and are eagerly waiting for the CO.*


----------



## metaform

I am kinda perplexed as to whether the counting of weeks starts from the application date or on the receipt of acknowledgment date. In my case, I submitted my application (paid the fee) on August 16, but received my acknowledgment letter on September 14, thus in the VISA APPLICATION SUMMARY it indicates that the Date of Visa Application as 14 September 2012. 

Which one really is my application date then?


----------



## appubabu

metaform said:


> I am kinda perplexed as to whether the counting of weeks starts from the application date or on the receipt of acknowledgment date. In my case, I submitted my application (paid the fee) on August 16, but received my acknowledgment letter on September 14, thus in the VISA APPLICATION SUMMARY it indicates that the Date of Visa Application as 14 September 2012.
> 
> Which really is my application date then?


The application date is the date when you made the payment and submitted the application. In your case, it is 16 Aug 2012. 

You should ideally get the acknowledgement letter corrected - for the application date. It is even mentioned in the letter - to notify the Support Officer/Case Officer of any discrepancies in the attached documents.


----------



## jinkyongann

metaform said:


> I am kinda perplexed as to whether the counting of weeks starts from the application date or on the receipt of acknowledgment date. In my case, I submitted my application (paid the fee) on August 16, but received my acknowledgment letter on September 14, thus in the VISA APPLICATION SUMMARY it indicates that the Date of Visa Application as 14 September 2012.
> 
> Which one really is my application date then?


hi metaform, i called up DIAC regarding our case, and they admit is a system fault and our application date is 14 sept.
I paid on 27 Aug and only recieved ack letter on 17 sept.

U might want to call up and check too.


----------



## metaform

jinkyongann said:


> hi metaform, i called up DIAC regarding our case, and they admit is a system fault and our application date is 14 sept.
> I paid on 27 Aug and only recieved ack letter on 17 sept.
> 
> U might want to call up and check too.


So you (rather, they) are saying we only applied two weeks ago instead of last month? 

That's depressing.


----------



## jinkyongann

metaform said:


> So you (rather, they) are saying we only applied two weeks ago instead of last month?
> 
> That's depressing.


Yes. This is supposed to be my 5th week, now it became my 2nd week. ;/
But again, wanttomove, also got Ack letter on 17th/18th, and already got a CO today. 
I really not sure how the system queue us.


----------



## Gary2379

I think they must be doing it by job occupation I lodged on the 6th of this month and still waiting


----------



## ada14gerry

jinkyongann said:


> hi metaform, i called up DIAC regarding our case, and they admit is a system fault and our application date is 14 sept.
> I paid on 27 Aug and only recieved ack letter on 17 sept.
> 
> U might want to call up and check too.


Are we allowed to do that? Cos we applied thru an agent.


----------



## northwest

appubabu said:


> If you have added any one in your application as 'non-migrating dependent', you need to do PCC and medicals for them.
> In your case, you need to do both for your parents.
> 
> The 2 options before you are:
> 1. to do the PCC and medicals for both. This will make it easier for you to get your parents to Australia at a later stage.
> 2. to correct the data (change the parents to non-dependents) using the relevant forms.


Thanks for the info, what is the form that is used to change them now to non-dependents?

Thanks!


----------



## appubabu

northwest said:


> Thanks for the info, what is the form that is used to change them now to non-dependents?
> 
> Thanks!


Form 1022 or 1023. Form 1022 is to be used for 'Notification of changes in circumstances' and Form 1023 for 'Notification of incorrect answer(s)'

It can be downloaded from 
Form 1022 - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf 
Form 1023 - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf

More details on this can be found here - General Skilled Migration

Hope this helps..


----------



## northwest

Thank you! Helps a lot. I will first wait for the Case Officer to be allocated and then I will ask him if it is mandatory to submit the 'non-migrating dependents' PCC and medicals as well. If they say it is mandatory, then I will submit these forms to have their names removed.


----------



## gssumesh

Thanks simone1 / goingtooz /vijay176

1> Regarding the Team Number I am not sure still how my case is different. I got the mail information from CO with initials LC from generic mail id : [email protected] . Now I am confused if i have to send the document to this email id or not.

2> Regarding Payslips, I am going to upload all the payslip that i have.
3> Regarding the reference, I managed to get the reference from my employer. But the problem is with such huge organisation not sure how the CO is going to verify.

My Timeline for reference :
Visa Lodged : 13th Sep 2012
Acknowledgment : 17th Sep 2012
CO Allocation email : 23rd Sep 2012
State : NSW
PCC : 24th sep 2012 - Was very quick in India - 2hr task
Health check : 27th Sep 

Now need to send all the doc to CO. Hopefully in this generic email id.


----------



## gssumesh

Thanks simone1 / goingtooz /vijay176

1> Regarding the Team Number I am not sure still how my case is different. I got the mail information from CO with initials LC from generic mail id : [email protected] . Now I am confused if i have to send the document to this email id or not.

2> Regarding Payslips, I am going to upload all the payslip that i have.
3> Regarding the reference, I managed to get the reference from my employer. But the problem is with such huge organisation not sure how the CO is going to verify.

My Timeline for reference :
Visa Lodged : 13th Sep 2012
Acknowledgment : 17th Sep 2012
CO Allocation email : 23rd Sep 2012
State : NSW
PCC : 24th sep 2012 - Was very quick in India - 2hr task
Health check : 27th Sep 

Now need to send all the doc to CO. Hopefully in this generic email id.


----------



## adidivs

*Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO)*

Hi all,

I have seen a thread for 190 subclass invites who are awaiting COs.
It will be good if everyone can share their 189 subclass status awaiting COs.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Ragini405

Hi,

Even I have received the generic mail id for sending the requested documenst by CO. To which mail Id I should send the docs?


----------



## AUSA

Hi Folks , first of all thanks to all of you.. i was silent reader from last two months. i applied for 190 Skilled visa for SA Sponsorship. I am Mechanical Engineer and currently working in Dubai. below is my timeline.
i have few questions? pls help 
I have 5 years experience in Dubai , 1 year in Saudi and Less than 1 year in Lahore Pakistan. I claimed point for 5 years overseas experience. Question is, is there any possibility that DIAC can verify Saudi Experience as that was a site job and site closed long way. 
Also for Saudi PCC i can't provide .. what to do ?? .. 
third- any one have experience with Dubai (UAE) job verification please share 
I know you guys are not officials but I am just looking experiences , knowledge and opinions etc



EA : 20 March , Skill select Invite: August 23 || Lodged 190: September 18 || CO: ?


----------



## catmonkey

Visa lodged 16th September, patiently waiting for CO. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bsofu

Same here except the patient part  Do you have a rough idea or an estimation of when we will get our visas granted ?


----------



## Moji

Visa lodged on 4th Sep, still waiting...


----------



## adidivs

The time for allocation of CO has been increased from 4 to 5 weeks in the last update on immi website.
I am not sure if at all a CO has been allocated to any of the 189 subclass applications


----------



## irishshoegal

appubabu said:


> @ X-Ray (Chest X Ray only) - Applicants for permanent visas will generally be asked to undergo a x-ray if 11 or more years of age (using form 160 Radiological report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa)DIAC does not recommend that a pregnant visa applicant undergoes a chest x-ray.
> 
> @ Medical Test - Applicants for permanent visas will generally be asked to undergo a medical examination (using form 26 Medical examination for an Australian visa) if 11 or more years of age.
> 
> @Blood Test - Applicants for permanent visas will generally be asked to undergo an HIV test if 15 or more years of age. Some of us were also asked to Hep B and C test too. Ideally Hep B and C tests are required for medical professionals. Do remember you need to only Antigen test for Hep B and C, even if asked by the Case Officer/Support Officer.
> 
> The age (that is, 11 or 15) means the age of the applicant when the health examinations are undertaken.
> 
> For further details refer to The Health Requirement


I have been told to get medical exams for my 10 month old and my 3 yr old


----------



## Kostya

irishshoegal said:


> I have been told to get medical exams for my 10 month old and my 3 yr old


We have done meds for our daughter who is 2 years old. It's very simple - only a short talk to pediatrician and basic examination. No blood test, urine tests or X-ray.


----------



## irishshoegal

Kostya said:


> We have done meds for our daughter who is 2 years old. It's very simple - only a short talk to pediatrician and basic examination. No blood test, urine tests or X-ray.


Thanks, the on line button is activated. Do I organise them before I get a CO or should I just go ahead with them ?


----------



## engtoaus

Visa Lodged & paid 09 Sep but acknowledgement email mentioned lodgement date as 17Sep.
So i guess Visa Lodged 17 Sep..... seems like CO allocation towards end of Oct...


----------



## irshad2005

Hi Everyone,

Can we track everyone's detail in our google doc ??
Please update ur timelines
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

BTW i lodged my visa on 21st Sep and still haven't received my acknowledgement 
Dont know when i will receive 
Has anyone who lodged his visa still haven't received his ack ??


----------



## ebyoct82

appubabu said:


> The application date is the date when you made the payment and submitted the application.


A funny thing for my application. I had submitted and made payment on 1st Sep. But in my ack letter, medical request and in all communication by CO, the application date is 10th Sep. :confused2:


----------



## tryingaustralia

*Finally know that I hv a CO*



wanttomove said:


> Have nt u get the ack. email and MRI's?


wanttomove, cant thank you enough for showing me the right direction!! Today I have a mail back from my CO acknowledging the reciept of docs and requesting further ones - PCC UK n Form 80!! :high5: 

Until today I was **** scared :scared:!!

So Happy to see the first correspondance after 6 long weeks!! :dance:
Will be working on these straight away! 

May God help us all through the process!! :amen:


----------



## wanttomove

Here is a question related to form 80
Part C. Travel to Australia
Are you travelling, or did you travel to Australia with any other
person(s)?


What should be the reply?

My case is "i have never travelled to Australia and i have applied to 190 PR visa also i have family members included in my application (spouse+kids)


Thanks in advance


----------



## wanttomove

tryingaustralia said:


> wanttomove, cant thank you enough for showing me the right direction!! Today I have a mail back from my CO acknowledging the reciept of docs and requesting further ones - PCC UK n Form 80!! :high5:
> 
> Until today I was **** scared :scared:!!
> 
> So Happy to see the first correspondance after 6 long weeks!! :dance:
> Will be working on these straight away!
> 
> May God help us all through the process!! :amen:


Congratulation Buddy :clap2:
I'm too happy for u
and also a BIG :amen:


----------



## engtoaus

can you pls share the "right direction"? 



tryingaustralia said:


> wanttomove, cant thank you enough for showing me the right direction!! Today I have a mail back from my CO acknowledging the reciept of docs and requesting further ones - PCC UK n Form 80!! :high5:
> 
> Until today I was **** scared :scared:!!
> 
> So Happy to see the first correspondance after 6 long weeks!! :dance:
> Will be working on these straight away!
> 
> May God help us all through the process!! :amen:


----------



## Samy123

Hi All,

I have received my invitation on 15th Sept and lodged my 189 visa on 18th Sept. Still waiting for acknowledgement letter + CO allocation


----------



## tryingaustralia

engtoaus said:


> can you pls share the "right direction"?


Sure!! It was to mail the GSM docs email link to check on the progress since it had already been over 1.5 months with no action/information.

So I sent a mail to [email protected] & [email protected] yesterday.

Simple and known steps, but it requiress the right push sometimes to awaken a scared soul


----------



## tryingaustralia

wanttomove said:


> Here is a question related to form 80
> Part C. Travel to Australia
> Are you travelling, or did you travel to Australia with any other
> person(s)?
> 
> 
> What should be the reply?
> 
> My case is "i have never travelled to Australia and i have applied to 190 PR visa also i have family members included in my application (spouse+kids)
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


seems a good reply to me


----------



## tryingaustralia

irishshoegal said:


> Thanks, the on line button is activated. Do I organise them before I get a CO or should I just go ahead with them ?


U might want to get it done before the CO, as a lot of times CO doesn't contact unless he reaches the stage where he requires Meds. Also a lot of people are doing so and its seen to speed up the process.


----------



## prgopala

prgopala said:


> Question to all folks who have completed medical.
> Where do we see the status of the meds in the online application for 189 & 190?
> I do have health evidence and status is 'requested' since the CO has requested it on 20th. My clinic says that they uploaded the meds yesterday. And surely i do not see the 'organize your health exams' link that was earlier visible. So is it a positive sign the results have been uploaded? Will the status change from 'requested' to 'referred' or 'finalized' as the case may be?


So i dropped an email to health strategies asking whether they receieved my meds and they said that it was finalized. Such a relief. Is it safe to assume that my meds are ok and no refer is needed since i know there is a huge backlog of referred meds?


----------



## tryingaustralia

gssumesh said:


> Thanks simone1 / goingtooz /vijay176
> 
> 1> Regarding the Team Number I am not sure still how my case is different. I got the mail information from CO with initials LC from generic mail id : [email protected] . Now I am confused if i have to send the document to this email id or not.
> 
> 2> Regarding Payslips, I am going to upload all the payslip that i have.
> 3> Regarding the reference, I managed to get the reference from my employer. But the problem is with such huge organisation not sure how the CO is going to verify.
> 
> My Timeline for reference :
> Visa Lodged : 13th Sep 2012
> Acknowledgment : 17th Sep 2012
> CO Allocation email : 23rd Sep 2012
> State : NSW
> PCC : 24th sep 2012 - Was very quick in India - 2hr task
> Health check : 27th Sep
> 
> Now need to send all the doc to CO. Hopefully in this generic email id.


gssumesh, If you know the location and team number of the CO, you can try making an email id for yourself it should be something like *<location>*.gsm.team*<team number>*@immi.gov.au , wherein you replace the bold red ones out with your details.

Also, will advise to send a copy to [email protected] & [email protected] asking them to forward to the concerned department as you do not know the direct email id.


----------



## prgopala

adidivs said:


> The time for allocation of CO has been increased from 4 to 5 weeks in the last update on immi website.
> I am not sure if at all a CO has been allocated to any of the 189 subclass applications


I have a CO. Check my timelines.


----------



## irshad2005

Received my ack 
Updated the google doc


----------



## miyur

*Any new grants*

Guys, 
Any news about the latest grants ? I am sure people are updating the google doc with the latest developments in their case but still thought to check. Tense moments ...


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal

Below is my time lines

SA Approval 15 Aug
Visa Applied 25th Aug
Acknowledgement 28th Aug + Med request
Med 13th Sept

Now its more than a month i have no CO assigned neither i have any correspondence from DIAC, Please suggest should i email them or still wait for a week or so.

Needs comments from "Want to Move" and "Trying Australia" as well..

Thanks in advance

Umair


----------



## wanttomove

Muhammad Umair Iqbal said:


> Below is my time lines
> 
> SA Approval 15 Aug
> Visa Applied 25th Aug
> Acknowledgement 28th Aug + Med request
> Med 13th Sept
> 
> Now its more than a month i have no CO assigned neither i have any correspondence from DIAC, Please suggest should i email them or still wait for a week or so.
> 
> Needs comments from "Want to Move" and "Trying Australia" as well..
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Umair


I think u should send an email to them
StraightAway


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal

wanttomove said:


> I think u should send an email to them
> StraightAway


Can you please suggest me the e-mail addresses as when i am emailing on " gsm.docume​[email protected]​v.au", i am getting a predefined system generated message.


----------



## bonphee

Guys,

Thanks for all the support and info. I just got the grant email 10 minutes ago..
Thanks guys. and good luck to those who are still waiting. it'll be your turn soon


----------



## zakinaeem

Got my ACK today (lodged visa on 21st Sep), but the ACK email had two issues:


They used my passport number for me and also my wife, which is definitely wrong. My application holds the correct details but the ACK email shows wrong details.
Didn't receive MRIs or any details regarding medicals etc.

I have complained to them by replying to the same email address, let's see what they come back with.


----------



## ebyoct82

bonphee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the support and info. I just got the grant email 10 minutes ago..
> Thanks guys. and good luck to those who are still waiting. it'll be your turn soon


Congrats Dear!!!


----------



## olan

bonphee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the support and info. I just got the grant email 10 minutes ago..
> Thanks guys. and good luck to those who are still waiting. it'll be your turn soon


congrats! that gives us hope..just 1 month after application and u have ur visa already !


----------



## Rekha Raman

bonphee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the support and info. I just got the grant email 10 minutes ago..
> Thanks guys. and good luck to those who are still waiting. it'll be your turn soon


CONGRATS !! :clap2:

All the best for a new begining !!!!


----------



## tryingaustralia

Muhammad Umair Iqbal said:


> Can you please suggest me the e-mail addresses as when i am emailing on " gsm.docume​[email protected]​v.au", i am getting a predefined system generated message.


scroll a few posts above ur questn to see mine with emails listed. Also note that auto generated mail is an acknowledgement to ur mail to them. A specific reply to ur mail generally follows the auto generated one. So wait another working day for the respsonse.


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal

tryingaustralia said:


> scroll a few posts above ur questn to see mine with emails listed. Also note that auto generated mail is an acknowledgement to ur mail to them. A specific reply to ur mail generally follows the auto generated one. So wait another working day for the respsonse.


Thanks for the reply....... 

i have dropped the e-mail at both the addresses, got the same one and a half page system generated reply.

Hope to hear some thing good soon .


----------



## irshad2005

zakinaeem said:


> Got my ACK today (lodged visa on 21st Sep), but the ACK email had two issues:
> 
> 
> They used my passport number for me and also my wife, which is definitely wrong. My application holds the correct details but the ACK email shows wrong details.
> Didn't receive MRIs or any details regarding medicals etc.
> 
> I have complained to them by replying to the same email address, let's see what they come back with.


Same reply....They mentioned my passport no for my wife too.
I called them up and they stated to send a mail and they will respond by Tuesday as they have a holiday on Monday
But there is no reason to worry.
You can go ahead and get ur medicals done


----------



## appubabu

We got the Visa grant today. 
Thanks for all the information provided in the forum.


----------



## omarau

bonphee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the support and info. I just got the grant email 10 minutes ago..
> Thanks guys. and good luck to those who are still waiting. it'll be your turn soon




congrats bonphee :clap2: and best of luck in ur adventure 

did you get employment verification ?


----------



## wanttomove

appubabu said:


> We got the Visa grant today.
> Thanks for all the information provided in the forum.


gr8 and Congratulations :clap2:
can u share ur timeline plz
I'm not able to open spreadsheet.
Wish u best of luck for the big mOVE


----------



## goingtooz

appubabu said:


> We got the Visa grant today.
> Thanks for all the information provided in the forum.



Congratulation buddy :clap2:

All the best for your future plans 

Please tell us your timelines...


----------



## zakinaeem

irshad2005 said:


> Same reply....They mentioned my passport no for my wife too.
> I called them up and they stated to send a mail and they will respond by Tuesday as they have a holiday on Monday
> But there is no reason to worry.
> You can go ahead and get ur medicals done


It's just a GREAT feeling knowing you're not alone! Thanks mate!


----------



## appubabu

Here are my timelines

ICT Business Analyst | ACS Assessment: 14 Mar 2012 | IELTS: 12 Apr 2012 | EOI in SkillSelect: 1 Jul 2012 | Victoria + ve SS: 11 Jul 2012 | Invite in SkillSelect: 13 Aug 2012 | Visa Application: 15 Aug 2012 | PCC: Front loaded | Medicals: 31 Aug 2012 | CO: 17 Sep 2012 | Visa Grant: 28 Sep 2012

_CO (Team 33): AK
Medicals not referred
No employment verification done_


----------



## adidivs

prgopala said:


> I have a CO. Check my timelines.



Thanks prgopala
You built some hopes that COs are getting allocated


----------



## irshad2005

appubabu said:


> Here are my timelines
> 
> ICT Business Analyst | ACS Assessment: 14 Mar 2012 | IELTS: 12 Apr 2012 | EOI in SkillSelect: 1 Jul 2012 | Victoria + ve SS: 11 Jul 2012 | Invite in SkillSelect: 13 Aug 2012 | Visa Application: 15 Aug 2012 | PCC: Front loaded | Medicals: 31 Aug 2012 | CO: 17 Sep 2012 | Visa Grant: 28 Sep 2012
> 
> _CO (Team 33): AK
> Medicals not referred
> No employment verification done_


Congrats appubabu,

Can u please tell me did the CO ask you for any documents ??
Also what documents did u submit for your work exp ??
Please mention everything so it will give a legitimate idea 
Also what do u mean by Medicals not referred ??

Please respond


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

prgopala said:


> I have a CO. Check my timelines.


Congratulations! I hope I'm next. I lodge on 03Sept although in Acknowledgement letter it says 12Sept. So, perhaps 2 more weeks to go!


----------



## appubabu

irshad2005 said:


> Congrats appubabu,
> Can u please tell me did the CO ask you for any documents ??
> Also what documents did u submit for your work exp ??
> Please mention everything so it will give a legitimate idea
> Also what do u mean by Medicals not referred ??
> Please respond


Please find my response below..

Can u please tell me did the CO ask you for any documents ??
_CO did not ask me for any further documents. _

Also what documents did u submit for your work exp ??
_I was employed with 2 employers till date. I have provided the following documents in support for each of the employments.
1. Employer Reference (from both)
2. Detailed CV
3. Income Tax returns (for all the years)
4. Payslips (all the payslips for the present employer; and last 3 month's payslip for previous employer)
5. Yearly appraisal letter for all the years
6. Joining letter (for both employers) and relieving letter (for the previous employer)
7. Banks statements since 2007 (highlighting the salary debits)
8. Website links for general contact information (for both employers)
9. Contact Details of present/previous supervisors and clients_

Please mention everything so it will give a legitimate idea 
Also what do u mean by Medicals not referred ??
_Our medicals were finalised without being referred to medical expert panel. 
The medicals are generally referred when you have certain medical conditions - like high blood pressure etc. The medicals are referred because DIAC want to confirm whether the personnel granted visa a medically fit._

In addition to this, I had front loaded 
- Form 80 and Form 1221 for me and my spouse. 
- Affidavit showing personal financial worth
- Affidavit for our relationship (including marriage certificate)
- Affidavit for dependent children (including their Birth Certificates)
- Other standard documents like passport (for all applicants), birth certificates (for all applicants), Skill Assessment document (only for the primary applicant), IELTS (for me and spouse), education details (for me and spouse)

_I did not load the photographs_

Hope this helps..


----------



## Guest

bonphee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the support and info. I just got the grant email 10 minutes ago..
> Thanks guys. and good luck to those who are still waiting. it'll be your turn soon


Congrats bonphee!


----------



## appubabu

*Visa Stamping in India*

For those folks from India who have been granted visa and wish to get the passports stamped with the visa, can do it at the nearest VFS contact centre. You need to pay a nomibnal fee of around INR 300 per person for the process.

You can find the nearest VFS contact centre from this link - 
Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Contact Us

More details can be found in India - Contacts


----------



## appubabu

appubabu said:


> For those folks from India who have been granted visa and wish to get the passports stamped with the visa, can do it at the nearest VFS contact centre. You need to pay a nomibnal fee of around INR 300 per person for the process.
> 
> You can find the nearest VFS contact centre from this link -
> Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Contact Us
> 
> More details can be found in India - Contacts


In between, to travel to Australia it is NOT mandatory to get the visa label stamped in your passport. Find more details here..

http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Frequently_Asked_Questions_26.09.12.pdf
vm obtainlabel 1 - Australian High Commission
http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Factsheet_1_26.09.12.pdf
http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Factsheet_2_26.09.12.pdf


----------



## omarau

appubabu said:


> Please find my response below..
> 
> Can u please tell me did the CO ask you for any documents ??
> _CO did not ask me for any further documents. _
> 
> Also what documents did u submit for your work exp ??
> _I was employed with 2 employers till date. I have provided the following documents in support for each of the employments.
> 1. Employer Reference (from both)
> 2. Detailed CV
> 3. Income Tax returns (for all the years)
> 4. Payslips (all the payslips for the present employer; and last 3 month's payslip for previous employer)
> 5. Yearly appraisal letter for all the years
> 6. Joining letter (for both employers) and relieving letter (for the previous employer)
> 7. Banks statements since 2007 (highlighting the salary debits)
> 8. Website links for general contact information (for both employers)
> 9. Contact Details of present/previous supervisors and clients_
> 
> Please mention everything so it will give a legitimate idea
> Also what do u mean by Medicals not referred ??
> _Our medicals were finalised without being referred to medical expert panel.
> The medicals are generally referred when you have certain medical conditions - like high blood pressure etc. The medicals are referred because DIAC want to confirm whether the personnel granted visa a medically fit._
> 
> In addition to this, I had front loaded
> - Form 80 and Form 1221 for me and my spouse.
> - Affidavit showing personal financial worth
> - Affidavit for our relationship (including marriage certificate)
> - Affidavit for dependent children (including their Birth Certificates)
> - Other standard documents like passport (for all applicants), birth certificates (for all applicants), Skill Assessment document (only for the primary applicant), IELTS (for me and spouse), education details (for me and spouse)
> 
> _I did not load the photographs_
> 
> Hope this helps..


thanks appubabu thats a lot of useful information. good luck


----------



## Guest

appubabu said:


> Please find my response below..
> 
> Can u please tell me did the CO ask you for any documents ??
> _CO did not ask me for any further documents. _
> 
> Also what documents did u submit for your work exp ??
> _I was employed with 2 employers till date. I have provided the following documents in support for each of the employments.
> 1. Employer Reference (from both)
> 2. Detailed CV
> 3. Income Tax returns (for all the years)
> 4. Payslips (all the payslips for the present employer; and last 3 month's payslip for previous employer)
> 5. Yearly appraisal letter for all the years
> 6. Joining letter (for both employers) and relieving letter (for the previous employer)
> 7. Banks statements since 2007 (highlighting the salary debits)
> 8. Website links for general contact information (for both employers)
> 9. Contact Details of present/previous supervisors and clients_
> 
> Please mention everything so it will give a legitimate idea
> Also what do u mean by Medicals not referred ??
> _Our medicals were finalised without being referred to medical expert panel.
> The medicals are generally referred when you have certain medical conditions - like high blood pressure etc. The medicals are referred because DIAC want to confirm whether the personnel granted visa a medically fit._
> 
> In addition to this, I had front loaded
> - Form 80 and Form 1221 for me and my spouse.
> - Affidavit showing personal financial worth
> - Affidavit for our relationship (including marriage certificate)
> - Affidavit for dependent children (including their Birth Certificates)
> - Other standard documents like passport (for all applicants), birth certificates (for all applicants), Skill Assessment document (only for the primary applicant), IELTS (for me and spouse), education details (for me and spouse)
> 
> _I did not load the photographs_
> 
> Hope this helps..


Good stuff! Congratulations!


----------



## miyur

My employee verification is in progress. My current company's HR got a verification mail today asking if my docs were authentic. I need to check if my previous employer also got the same. Tense moments ...


----------



## symeteor

miyur said:


> My employee verification is in progress. My current company's HR got a verification mail today asking if my docs were authentic. I need to check if my previous employer also got the same. Tense moments ...


Hi miyur,

Who is your Co?


----------



## miyur

symeteor said:


> Hi miyur,
> 
> Who is your Co?


It's JL


----------



## indijane

Also waiting for CO


----------



## AUSA

miyur said:


> My employee verification is in progress. My current company's HR got a verification mail today asking if my docs were authentic. I need to check if my previous employer also got the same. Tense moments ...


R u offshore or onshore ? Did u provide ur employer HR contact details ? Pls reply


----------



## miyur

AUSA said:


> R u offshore or onshore ? Did u provide ur employer HR contact details ? Pls reply


I am offshore. I provided employment certificate which contained my company HR's details.


----------



## omarau

miyur said:


> My employee verification is in progress. My current company's HR got a verification mail today asking if my docs were authentic. I need to check if my previous employer also got the same. Tense moments ...


good luck, hope you get the grant soon,
by the way monday is a hliday in australia its the queens birthday


----------



## AUSA

*Hi miyur*



miyur said:


> I am offshore. I provided employment certificate which contained my company HR's details.


Thanks for quick reply .. Can you share what kind of docs you provided for employment claims ??


----------



## miyur

AUSA said:


> Thanks for quick reply .. Can you share what kind of docs you provided for employment claims ??


Offer letter ,relieving letter along with a notarised letter from seniors/managers stating my roles and responsibilities.


----------



## goingtooz

*DIAC contact number*

Hi All,

I have tried reaching the embassy with this number:

+611300364613

but I am not able to connect to that using my mobile.it is giving a single beep and getting disconnected.

From land line I can't dial + 611300364613...

So please let me know how to get into contact?

Thank you...


----------



## Kostya

miyur said:


> My employee verification is in progress. My current company's HR got a verification mail today asking if my docs were authentic. I need to check if my previous employer also got the same. Tense moments ...


All the best! Understand you very well!!!


----------



## Kostya

goingtooz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have tried reaching the embassy with this number:
> 
> +611300364613
> 
> but I am not able to connect to that using my mobile.it is giving a single beep and getting disconnected.
> 
> From land line I can't dial + 611300364613...
> 
> So please let me know how to get into contact?
> 
> Thank you...


I used to reach DIAC using mentioned phone number both from land (in Russia, with additional prefix) and from mobile... Possibly, it's a temporary problem...


----------



## nataraj86

Hi,

Any guess. Employment verification will be done for all the applicants or some specific Team only. I am assigned to Team 6..


----------



## olan

@miyur, thats great news. its a relief to learn that theres continuous progress on the application of the 1st batch. wondering how sherlock, lostmeson, and omarau are doing. soon it will be our turn to post good news :cheer2:


----------



## Rekha Raman

miyur said:


> Offer letter ,relieving letter along with a notarised letter from seniors/managers stating my roles and responsibilities.


Hi Miyur,

which is ur CO from ? is job verification being done for all the applicants ?


----------



## Rekha Raman

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Miyur,
> 
> which is ur CO from ? is job verification being done for all the applicants ?


sori missed to mention 'team CO is from'


----------



## miyur

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Miyur,
> 
> which is ur CO from ? is job verification being done for all the applicants ?


Team 33.looks like verification is carried out for almost all.


----------



## 4ndy

bonphee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the support and info. I just got the grant email 10 minutes ago..
> Thanks guys. and good luck to those who are still waiting. it'll be your turn soon


Congrat Bonphee!!... It was quick, only took a month from lodged to granted.:clap2:


----------



## wanttomove

*An Urgent Query*

Hi,

I am filling form 80, i have an issue.
As u know, we in Pakistan have Pakistani citizenship by birth .I mean we don't have to apply explicitly for a citizenship.

So what to write in Question no 9
*DATE YOU GAINED THIS CITIZENSHIP*

Should i write here my date of birth?
OR
should i write the Date when the N.I.C card was issued to me?


----------



## v190

wanttomove said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling form 80, i have an issue.
> As u know, we in Pakistan have Pakistani citizenship by birth .I mean we don't have to apply explicitly for a citizenship.
> 
> So what to write in Question no 9
> *DATE YOU GAINED THIS CITIZENSHIP*
> 
> Should i write here my date of birth?
> OR
> should i write the Date when the N.I.C card was issued to me?


For this situation in India - it should be Date of Birth. That's what I filled for my 457 Visa. Please confirm with Pak friends.


----------



## Rekha Raman

miyur said:


> Team 33.looks like verification is carried out for almost all.


thanks miyur, I read expats confirmation not all got verification calls.... neways no worries, jus wanted to have latest updates.. thanks again.


----------



## omarau

olan said:


> @miyur, thats great news. its a relief to learn that theres continuous progress on the application of the 1st batch. wondering how sherlock, lostmeson, and omarau are doing. soon it will be our turn to post good news :cheer2:


my CO is completely silent so far. she didnt request any further information/documents. also, no sign of employment verification yet. its either she has all evidences/documents she needs or she hasnt started on my application yet. 

will keep you posted guys


----------



## agandi

Hi Praveen,

After the CO asked these docs in the mail, did you upload the docs in the website OR sent them thru email?

Thanks!




prgopala said:


> Actually my agent did not upload my work experience docs.
> CO specifically asked for payslips, bank statement where salary is credited + IT docs (form 16 & tax returns).
> I uploaded all these + reference letter from my employer. I just have one employer for the past 8 years since i never changed jobs.


----------



## agandi

I totally agree with wanttomove. My consultants(big name in my city) have made so many blunders while filing for the visa application and I had to cross check each and every field.

They cannot even reproduce the information from a document to the field in the web site  A tenth grade student can be much more efficient.

Later, I have made an agreement with them saying that I would attach the documents on my own and attached them myself.

I am happy that I did that since there is no option to delete and reattach in the e-visa website 




wanttomove said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know the agents are too slow and careless regarding our cases Just b/c they have earned their big amounts earlier. They don't take care of minor things and providing each and every doc. I had my own experience with some 'BIG NAME' consultants who did not provide complete documentation for my Canada Skilled worker PR application and it was refused by Visa officer stating (insufficient Documents such as Birth Certificates and Marriage Certificates). All this resulted in loss of fees in short.
> 
> Anyhowz, i advise all those who are using some agents services to have a look at ur case in detail and make the agents pushing to be efficient.


----------



## goingtooz

*Changing option from agent to me for DIAC communication?*

Hi All,

As I told earlier, even though I have filled and submitted my application form and attached all the documents, unfortunately for DIAC communication I have opted for my agent name instead of myself. For this option, our friends in this forum told that only my agent will be getting all the communication from COs but not me. Frankly I am now in a helpless situation.Depending on them and pushing them has become a big headache. This not only wasting my time as well as STD calls money.

Please some one suggest me how to come out of this mess. Is there any way to change my option of communication from DIAC to me in place of my agent.

Please advice me a way 

Thank you....


----------



## Vivekananda

Hi,

Can anyone please suggest if a birth certificate is a mandatory document to be produced during the VISA application process? (My wife doesn't have one). I haven't got my invite yet. But I am hoping to get one in Oct round (65 points, EOI Submitted on 22.09.2012). I am just being proactive. Thanks in advance


----------



## rkv146

Vivekananda said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please suggest if a birth certificate is a mandatory document to be produced during the VISA application process? (My wife doesn't have one). I haven't got my invite yet. But I am hoping to get one in Oct round (65 points, EOI Submitted on 22.09.2012). I am just being proactive. Thanks in advance


Passport is enough as proof of date of birth...


----------



## agandi

Congrats Bonphee! Way to go! :clap2:




bonphee said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the support and info. I just got the grant email 10 minutes ago..
> Thanks guys. and good luck to those who are still waiting. it'll be your turn soon


----------



## agandi

Congrats Appubabu! You must be a very happy Man! 

Wish you all the best!



appubabu said:


> We got the Visa grant today.
> Thanks for all the information provided in the forum.


----------



## agandi

Thanks AppuBabu! very useful info 




appubabu said:


> In between, to travel to Australia it is NOT mandatory to get the visa label stamped in your passport. Find more details here..
> 
> http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Frequently_Asked_Questions_26.09.12.pdf
> vm obtainlabel 1 - Australian High Commission
> http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Factsheet_1_26.09.12.pdf
> http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Factsheet_2_26.09.12.pdf


----------



## agandi

Hi goingtooz,

I had a similar problem some time back and later I negotiated with my consultant that they would share the password of the email account which they have created exclusively for Aus Immig. 


As agreed, they shared the PWD and now I don't depend on them and login into the account and check the mail regularly.

I suggest you do the same thing.




goingtooz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As I told earlier, even though I have filled and submitted my application form and attached all the documents, unfortunately for DIAC communication I have opted for my agent name instead of myself. For this option, our friends in this forum told that only my agent will be getting all the communication from COs but not me. Frankly I am now in a helpless situation.Depending on them and pushing them has become a big headache. This not only wasting my time as well as STD calls money.
> 
> Please some one suggest me how to come out of this mess. Is there any way to change my option of communication from DIAC to me in place of my agent.
> 
> Please advice me a way
> 
> Thank you....


----------



## agandi

Hi Northwest,

The info on obtaining Police clearance certificates(PCC) from different countries is listed in the below URL. You can search for United states and India in this doc:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf



northwest said:


> Hello, I am an Indian citizen currently in US on work visa. I stayed in US for about 6 years now. How can I get the Police Clearance certificate for both my stay's in India and US?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## agandi

It should not be a problem. If you show your CO - evidence that you have sent the request for obtaining PCC it should be fine.

After I sent a request for my US PCC, I have scanned the courier slip(bill which contains the tracking number) and will send to the CO.

Hope this helps!



northwest said:


> I see lot of posts that people are uploading docs.
> 
> I have lodged my 190 application, but do not see any place where I need to upload the documents. Where are we required to do that?
> 
> I do not have PCC or medicals done yet. I see that CO gives 28 days to submit those once they request them. I need to get PCC from 2 countries because I stayed in 2 countires. It is not possible to get both within 28 days, will it be a problem?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## appubabu

agandi said:


> Hi Praveen,
> 
> After the CO asked these docs in the mail, did you upload the docs in the website OR sent them thru email?
> 
> Thanks!


If you can upload documents in eVisa page, do that. Once done, notify your CO about the document upload.

Never forget to ask whether the uploaded documents is sufficient for CO's reference. CO would be forced to reply to your mail - either with the answer that the supplied documents are sufficient for the time or that you need submit further docs.

Good luck!


----------



## appubabu

nataraj86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any guess. Employment verification will be done for all the applicants or some specific Team only. I am assigned to Team 6..


There is no defined pattern for any teams for employment verification. In general, all applicants undergo employment verification.

To speed up the verification process, you may provide your CO with
- General Contact details of your employers - provide the CO with website links where the contact details of the company is given
- Specific Contact details - provide the CO with contact details of your supervisors/references from all your employers. Do provide with designation of your reference at the time of your employment with the company, their email address and contact number. 
_This worked for me._


----------



## appubabu

prgopala said:


> So i dropped an email to health strategies asking whether they receieved my meds and they said that it was finalized. Such a relief. Is it safe to assume that my meds are ok and no refer is needed since i know there is a huge backlog of referred meds?


Unless there are no medical conditions (such as high blood pressure or other symptoms for diseases which would require prolonged medication) for you or any of the co-applicants, you can consider your medical results are finalised. The results are referred only for those cases in which CO needs further clarification.

To confirm whether the medical results (including blood, urine and x-ray) are normal, check with the clinic where you did the test. They do let you know whether all is well. Good luck!


----------



## tozivepi

Hi guys, just joined this club, now waiting for CO


----------



## appubabu

irishshoegal said:


> Thanks, the on line button is activated. Do I organise them before I get a CO or should I just go ahead with them ?


If you have to do medical test for you and your family through eHealth system, you need Health Request ID's (HRI) for each applicant. 

You may undergo your medical tests before the CO is assigned to your case. Download the Form 26 (for medical test) and Form 160 (for X-ray) from the Health links in the eVisa page. If the HRI's are not mentioned in the forms downloaded, you may send a mail to [email protected] requesting for the HRI's. 

On receiving the HRI's, it is safe to check with the nearest clinic whether they can identify the given HRI's in the eHealth system before you book your appointment.


----------



## appubabu

Ragini405 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even I have received the generic mail id for sending the requested documenst by CO. To which mail Id I should send the docs?


You may send the docs to [email protected] and ask them to forward the documents to your assigned CO.


----------



## appubabu

ebyoct82 said:


> A funny thing for my application. I had submitted and made payment on 1st Sep. But in my ack letter, medical request and in all communication by CO, the application date is 10th Sep. :confused2:


This can be a bug in the system or a genuine human error while drafting your acknowledgement letter.

You may reply to the Support Officer/Case Officer and get the date corrected. To support your claim, attach a proof of payment like credit card statement showing the date of payment.


----------



## appubabu

appubabu said:


> @ X-Ray (Chest X Ray only) - Applicants for permanent visas will generally be asked to undergo a x-ray if 11 or more years of age (using form 160 Radiological report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa)DIAC does not recommend that a pregnant visa applicant undergoes a chest x-ray.
> 
> @ Medical Test - Applicants for permanent visas will generally be asked to undergo a medical examination (using form 26 Medical examination for an Australian visa).
> 
> @Blood Test - Applicants for permanent visas will generally be asked to undergo an HIV test if 15 or more years of age. Some of us were also asked to Hep B and C test too. Ideally Hep B and C tests are required for medical professionals. Do remember you need to only Antigen test for Hep B and C, even if asked by the Case Officer/Support Officer.
> 
> The age (that is, 11 or 15) means the age of the applicant when the health examinations are undertaken.
> 
> For further details refer to The Health Requirement





irishshoegal said:


> I have been told to get medical exams for my 10 month old and my 3 yr old


Correct. All applicants need to undergo medical test irrespective of the age. Apologies for the typo in my previous post.

Meanwhile, Chest X-Ray need to be done for 11 years or older and Blood tests for 15 years or older.


----------



## Batman1982

I understand most of you are still waiting for CO..but does anyone know how much time will it take to finialize case and visa grant after CO allocation.

Actually my SS application is pending with VIC and my assumption is I will get 189 invite on 15th Oct.

I'm confused..should I withdraw 189 application to wait for VIC SS, expecting response by Oct end..and God knows will be positive or.....


----------



## irshad2005

Batman1982 said:


> I understand most of you are still waiting for CO..but does anyone know how much time will it take to finialize case and visa grant after CO allocation.
> 
> Actually my SS application is pending with VIC and my assumption is I will get 189 invite on 15th Oct.
> 
> I'm confused..should I withdraw 189 application to wait for VIC SS, expecting response by Oct end..and God knows will be positive or.....


Dont wait for victoria SS...Lodged you 189 visa and you will get ur visa soon
Now they have fast tracked all the process so there is hardly any diff between 189 and 190
So just lodge your 189 and hopefully you will get ur visa in 1-2 months 
BTW CO is now appointed within 5 weeks after the lodgement of 189 visa


----------



## Batman1982

Thanks Irshad..


----------



## agandi

Hi All,

I got the CO assigned finally on Sep 26 from Team 6. CO is asking me the following docs:

1)Police clearance certificate (PCC)
2)Form 80
3) Evidence of Health
4) Passport photo
5) Payslips and Tax documents

The outstanding things from my side are: Indian PCC and US PCC.

Indian PCC is in progress and it has been 3 weeks since I applied for it. I think I might get it next week. 

I am bit worried about my US PCC. After a lot of pain, I have got the fingerprints and sent it to FBI in the US to obtain a US PCC. FBI takes 6 weeks to process and send back the report.

Going by the rule that PCC is needed for last 10 years in all countries, I have lived last 8 years in India(2004-current) and 2 years in US(2002-2003).

I came to know through a friend that CO is asking for PCC for the last 5 years. Is it true? Did it happen for anybody? Can anybody please confirm?

If the CO asks for US PCC, I have to just wait for 6 weeks :-(


----------



## Rekha Raman

appubabu said:


> You may send the docs to [email protected] and ask them to forward the documents to your assigned CO.


hey Ragini,

do not fwd your docs to generic email, it will get lost. I have shared the team6 email id on your PM, send all your docs to that email ID and do not forget to mention your CO name in subject line.. 

hope this helps !


----------



## irishshoegal

appubabu said:


> If you have to do medical test for you and your family through eHealth system, you need Health Request ID's (HRI) for each applicant.
> 
> You may undergo your medical tests before the CO is assigned to your case. Download the Form 26 (for medical test) and Form 160 (for X-ray) from the Health links in the eVisa page. If the HRI's are not mentioned in the forms downloaded, you may send a mail to [email protected] requesting for the HRI's.
> 
> On receiving the HRI's, it is safe to check with the nearest clinic whether they can identify the given HRI's in the eHealth system before you book your appointment.


Thank you for the help, it's really appreciated


----------



## prgopala

agandi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the CO assigned finally on Sep 26 from Team 6. CO is asking me the following docs:
> 
> 1)Police clearance certificate (PCC)
> 2)Form 80
> 3) Evidence of Health
> 4) Passport photo
> 5) Payslips and Tax documents
> 
> The outstanding things from my side are: Indian PCC and US PCC.
> 
> Indian PCC is in progress and it has been 3 weeks since I applied for it. I think I might get it next week.
> 
> I am bit worried about my US PCC. After a lot of pain, I have got the fingerprints and sent it to FBI in the US to obtain a US PCC. FBI takes 6 weeks to process and send back the report.
> 
> Going by the rule that PCC is needed for last 10 years in all countries, I have lived last 8 years in India(2004-current) and 2 years in US(2002-2003).
> 
> I came to know through a friend that CO is asking for PCC for the last 5 years. Is it true? Did it happen for anybody? Can anybody please confirm?
> 
> If the CO asks for US PCC, I have to just wait for 6 weeks :-(


CO is definitely asking for India and US PCC (Since u spent more than 12 months in US)... just scan any receipts of applying for both PCC and upload the same. Let the CO know that you have applied for PCC and it would take time (more than the 28 days CO has allotted) and you should be fine ... cheers!!!!


----------



## adidivs

prgopala said:


> I have a CO. Check my timelines.



hi prgopala

were you able to track your application online?
I get the message 'this service is temporarily unavailable'

since the day it was lodged I was never able to see it's status.

is there a separate way to track applications lodged by skillselect?

thanks


----------



## bmc_cpu

Hi guys, somebody from the au embassy just contacted my current employer. How long does it usually take to the visa grant from this point?


----------



## prgopala

adidivs said:


> hi prgopala
> 
> were you able to track your application online?
> I get the message 'this service is temporarily unavailable'
> 
> since the day it was lodged I was never able to see it's status.
> 
> is there a separate way to track applications lodged by skillselect?
> 
> thanks


Yes i can and i check it daily. https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Rekha Raman

bmc_cpu said:


> Hi guys, somebody from the au embassy just contacted my current employer. How long does it usually take to the visa grant from this point?[/QUOTE
> 
> it shud take 2-3 wks based on documents, btw which team is ur CO from ?


----------



## bmc_cpu

Rekha Raman said:


> bmc_cpu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, somebody from the au embassy just contacted my current employer. How long does it usually take to the visa grant from this point?[/QUOTE
> 
> it shud take 2-3 wks based on documents, btw which team is ur CO from ?
> 
> 
> 
> wow, a bit long. I actually haven't heard from a CO 6 weeks since my lodgment.
Click to expand...


----------



## shohagkuet

bmc_cpu said:


> Rekha Raman said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, a bit long. I actually haven't heard from a CO 6 weeks since my lodgment.
> 
> 
> 
> would u please update your signature with ur application info ( like Occupation code, visa type, application date, CO etc) so that we can understand ur status quickly?
> 
> Have u contacted with DIAC as u haven't heard anything from them??
Click to expand...


----------



## auslover

bmc_cpu said:


> Hi guys, somebody from the au embassy just contacted my current employer. How long does it usually take to the visa grant from this point?


in my case it took around 7 days


----------



## zakinaeem

irshad2005 said:


> Same reply....They mentioned my passport no for my wife too.
> I called them up and they stated to send a mail and they will respond by Tuesday as they have a holiday on Monday
> But there is no reason to worry.
> You can go ahead and get ur medicals done


Bro, let me know when you hear back from them with a correction.


----------



## irshad2005

zakinaeem said:


> Bro, let me know when you hear back from them with a correction.


I had called them on Friday itself and they said that will mail me with correct details on Tuesday as Monday is their national holiday


----------



## Batman1982

Guys..need your help..

I have gone through document checklist for 189...and all I got it:

1) Application form 1393 (I don't think I need to download it, it will be filled online)
2) Copies of Passport for me and wife.
3) Copies of Job details/experience and Education certificates
4) marriage Certificate
5) PCC for me and wife
6) IELTS for me and wife
7) ACS assessment letter.

Apart from these I need to download and fill following form 26 and 160 to get Medical done.

Is that all I need or do I need to fill form 80 and 1221 as well. Please guide me.


Also regarding scanned copies, Can i provide colored scanned copies without any attestation?


----------



## Aucker

Can Someone please advise.

I have a total work ex of 4 years at 2 different employers which I have used to claim points for my 190 Application. Now after about 3 weeks of filing my application, I have to leave my current Job and may be join another one. Since no verification has yet been done, I am really confused that how would this impact my Application. I would submit the form 1022 as soon as I leave this job but I am really unsure on how to handle this.

I have not been contacted by a CO yet and have not even received any information about the verification. Please can someone advise me on what to do.


----------



## auslover

Aucker said:


> Can Someone please advise.
> 
> I have a total work ex of 4 years at 2 different employers which I have used to claim points for my 190 Application. Now after about 3 weeks of filing my application, I have to leave my current Job and may be join another one. Since no verification has yet been done, I am really confused that how would this impact my Application. I would submit the form 1022 as soon as I leave this job but I am really unsure on how to handle this.
> 
> I have not been contacted by a CO yet and have not even received any information about the verification. Please can someone advise me on what to do.


The best and safest way is to email to your CO about your plans , and then send the form 1022 as soon as you switch the employer.

Inform the CO, so that there is no risk.


----------



## Aucker

auslover said:


> The best and safest way is to email to your CO about your plans , and then send the form 1022 as soon as you switch the employer.
> 
> Inform the CO, so that there is no risk.


Thanks Auslover

But the other issue is that I have not been allocated a CO yet. I will have to leave the job this week and feel that the CO might be allocated till a couple of weeks to come.

So do u mean that I shall communicate this to the CO and submit the form when he is allocated ?


----------



## auslover

Aucker said:


> Thanks Auslover
> 
> But the other issue is that I have not been allocated a CO yet. I will have to leave the job this week and feel that the CO might be allocated till a couple of weeks to come.
> 
> So do u mean that I shall communicate this to the CO and submit the form when he is allocated ?


Yes , only after Co is allocated and don't worry your verification will only happen after the Co is allocated.
It is the Co who initiates the verification.
Also, its not mandatory that verification will happen for all.
Maybe your case will pass without verification, if you are lucky.

best of luck!!!


----------



## Aucker

auslover said:


> Yes , only after Co is allocated and don't worry your verification will only happen after the Co is allocated.
> It is the Co who initiates the verification.
> Also, its not mandatory that verification will happen for all.
> Maybe your case will pass without verification, if you are lucky.
> 
> best of luck!!!


Thanks Auslover..  Thanks a ton..


----------



## dubaident

*additional documents and medical*

My CO had asked for medicals and PCC to be submitted and also the bak statements ,payslips etc 
i upload these documents in my profile and they are yet to give me a reply !!!!!!
should i send them by email to the given address or is it enough i upload these in my profile ??


----------



## bmc_cpu

shohagkuet said:


> bmc_cpu said:
> 
> 
> 
> would u please update your signature with ur application info ( like Occupation code, visa type, application date, CO etc) so that we can understand ur status quickly?
> 
> Have u contacted with DIAC as u haven't heard anything from them??
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to. I lodged mine on 17th Aug. and never heard from a CO. I tried to call them last friday but it didn't push through.
Click to expand...


----------



## bmc_cpu

auslover said:


> in my case it took around 7 days


hope mine as well or earlier . Haven't uploaded form 80 yet though.


----------



## omarau

My Nerves Are RACKED of waiting....my CO, though allocated to me since 06-Sep, did not ask me for any further documentations not even forms 80/1221. No job verification as well. 

Sherlock and lostmeson is there any progress on you applications? we applied around the same time. one of you should be the next to get the magic email


----------



## Guest

omarau said:


> My Nerves Are RACKED of waiting....my CO, though allocated to me since 06-Sep, did not ask me for any further documentations not even forms 80/1221. No job verification as well.
> 
> Sherlock and lostmeson is there any progress on you applications? we applied around the same time. one of you should be the next to get the magic email


Hey Omarau,
You are not alone buddy. My CO is also hibernating. She never contacted me for anything. So frustrating!


----------



## kapil09

omarau said:


> My Nerves Are RACKED of waiting....my CO, though allocated to me since 06-Sep, did not ask me for any further documentations not even forms 80/1221. No job verification as well.
> 
> Sherlock and lostmeson is there any progress on you applications? we applied around the same time. one of you should be the next to get the magic email



Hi,

Which Team your CO belongs.. is it Team 33? or some other team?

Thanks,
:ranger:


----------



## adidivs

Batman1982 said:


> Guys..need your help..
> 
> I have gone through document checklist for 189...and all I got it:
> 
> 1) Application form 1393 (I don't think I need to download it, it will be filled online)
> 2) Copies of Passport for me and wife.
> 3) Copies of Job details/experience and Education certificates
> 4) marriage Certificate
> 5) PCC for me and wife
> 6) IELTS for me and wife
> 7) ACS assessment letter.
> 
> Apart from these I need to download and fill following form 26 and 160 to get Medical done.
> 
> Is that all I need or do I need to fill form 80 and 1221 as well. Please guide me.
> 
> Also regarding scanned copies, Can i provide colored scanned copies without any attestation?


hi batman,

I am not sure of form 80 and 1221 but some other things required would be

1.payslips
2.tax statements if u r already in Australia.
3. proof of marriage (I don't think u need to if u have children) like marriage invitation pictures etc
it's advised to have a common bank account too and
statements would also add more evidence.

seniors might be more informative.

hope this info helps

cheers,
adidivs.


----------



## adidivs

prgopala said:


> Yes i can and i check it daily. https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


what does the status show when co is allocated.
when I login I see the status is in progress.


----------



## omarau

kapil09 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which Team your CO belongs.. is it Team 33? or some other team?
> 
> Thanks,
> :ranger:


yes it is the infamous Team 33, but everyone else seems to be asked by CO to provide further documentation. I wonder why my CO hasnt contacted me yet! I knew she was assigned to me by chance (I sent my PCC to [email protected] and they have forwarded them to her and CCed me)


----------



## kapil09

omarau said:


> yes it is the infamous Team 33, but everyone else seems to be asked by CO to provide further documentation. I wonder why my CO hasnt contacted me yet! I knew she was assigned to me by chance (I sent my PCC to [email protected] and they have forwarded them to her and CCed me)



I think they are like CIA!.. they are investigating each and every issue.. amd because of that they are over-loaded!
Probably in next 3-4 weeks you will hear from them.. when they contact your HR!:ranger:


----------



## omarau

kapil09 said:


> I think they are like CIA!.. they are investigating each and every issue.. amd because of that they are over-loaded!
> Probably in next 3-4 weeks you will hear from them.. when they contact your HR!:ranger:


at first i was a bit stressed about DIAC calling my HR,,now I cant wait for that to happen


----------



## Rekha Raman

*form 80*

Guyz,

need some quick advise reg form 80, is filling one enough or do i need to fill for each dependent also on my application, appreciate quick response on the same.

Thanks,
Rekha


----------



## mohitsharan

TKB said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got my visa grant on 19th Sept, 2012. Really happy to see the letter. This forum really helped me in understanding process and time lines. I am soon flying to Adelaide
> For other people who have applied for visa, i am sharing my time lines for their references.
> 
> 19th Oct, 2011: ACS applied
> 3rd Nov, 2011: ACS Apporved
> 7th Jan, 2012: ILETS Given
> 20th Jan, 2012 : ILETS Result (R-6.5 W-6.5 S-6.5 L-7.5)
> 6th Feb, 2012: SA SS applied (neither any reply nor approved)
> 6th July, 2012: re-applied SA SS
> 13th July, 2012: Docs Received by deptt.
> 29th Aug,2012: SA SS approved (Finally  )
> 29th Aug, 2012: Invitation to apply
> 6th Sept, 2012: 190 Visa Application submitted.
> 10th Sept, 2012: PCC Done
> 15th Sept,2012: Medicals done
> 19th Sept-2012: Visa Grant (It was so quick, Even i don't know when CO was allocated)
> Flying to Adelaide : mid of October.
> 
> Best of luck EVERYONE, hope everyone gets visa soon.
> 
> "God is even kinder than you think"
> 
> Thanks,
> TKB



Congrates TKB. What was your ASO code?


----------



## mohitsharan

Hi all,
I have applied for SA SS for 262111. I have 9 years of DBA exp. My IELTS score is 6.5 in all and my total point is 60. Any idea how much time do SA take for approval...?
Thanks,
Mohit


----------



## irishshoegal

Guys (visa 190) I have all the buttons activated against myself (main applicant) my husband & my two babies HOWEVER I can't attach any documents.. Even though the scans are small no where near a mb it says they are too large..... Also my date of birth is incorrect which is definitely a system error as I am positive I put it in right! I still have no CO & have no idea who to contact  has anyone else experienced technical problems uploading and if so how was it resolved? Thanks in advance


----------



## arabidopsis

irishshoegal said:


> Guys (visa 190) I have all the buttons activated against myself (main applicant) my husband & my two babies HOWEVER I can't attach any documents.. Even though the scans are small no where near a mb it says they are too large..... Also my date of birth is incorrect which is definitely a system error as I am positive I put it in right! I still have no CO & have no idea who to contact  has anyone else experienced technical problems uploading and if so how was it resolved? Thanks in advance


Hi Irishshoegal,

I had 0 success uploading my docs.I tried everything:different computers,different browsers,different times of day,it just didn't work.I gave up,waited for my CO to be assigned and sent everything the moment they requested them.Even now,there's nothing on my eVisa portal.


----------



## buddi

Just lodged my application yesterday. I even managed to upload all of my available documents and some documents for wife. However, when it come to my daughter's documents the system was stopping with an error about maximum number of files you can upload. Nothing to worry about 'cos I will have the chance to send the documents the CO later on. So now waiting game begin for CO!

BTW, there is a button for health arrangements in my screen. Is it advisable to do health examinations now or wait until I am assigned a CO!?


----------



## wanttomove

Rekha Raman said:


> Guyz,
> 
> need some quick advise reg form 80, is filling one enough or do i need to fill for each dependent also on my application, appreciate quick response on the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rekha


Hi Rekha,

U will have to fill form 80 for the persons included in the application who are more than 18 years. The co will request only for those people
Hope it helps!


----------



## wanttomove

*Any communication by CO after getting the requested docs*

anyone heard from Co after sending the requested docs first time? Does Co requests second time for docs if they feel the need
Is there someone having such experience?

Please Share


----------



## nagasainath

prgopala said:


> I have a CO. Check my timelines.


Hi

I have received my invitation on 1st Oct. Im from India, currently in US on a job assignment till Jan, 2013. 
With your experience could you suggest, if i go ahead and apply for 189 visa now, is there any phase during the visa processing i would be troubled due to my absence in India right now?

If i wait till my return, my invitation will go void, could you give me your opinion?

sainath


----------



## Rekha Raman

wanttomove said:


> anyone heard from Co after sending the requested docs first time? Does Co requests second time for docs if they feel the need
> Is there someone having such experience?
> 
> Please Share


yes CO can always request for docs second time if they are not satisfied with the uploaded doc or need more clarity on them.. hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## irishshoegal

arabidopsis said:


> Hi Irishshoegal,
> 
> I had 0 success uploading my docs.I tried everything:different computers,different browsers,different times of day,it just didn't work.I gave up,waited for my CO to be assigned and sent everything the moment they requested them.Even now,there's nothing on my eVisa portal.


Thank you for getting back to me, I shall wait for a CO to be assigned! Hope you get a positive result soon. Thanks


----------



## prgopala

nagasainath said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received my invitation on 1st Oct. Im from India, currently in US on a job assignment till Jan, 2013.
> With your experience could you suggest, if i go ahead and apply for 189 visa now, is there any phase during the visa processing i would be troubled due to my absence in India right now?
> 
> If i wait till my return, my invitation will go void, could you give me your opinion?
> 
> sainath


The only thing that i forsee is India PCC. For which you would need to present here. Other than that there is nothing that should stop you from applying if you are not in india.


----------



## zakinaeem

irshad2005 said:


> I had called them on Friday itself and they said that will mail me with correct details on Tuesday as Monday is their national holiday


I see they have not responded today even. Lazy!!


----------



## omarau

arabidopsis said:


> Hi Irishshoegal,
> 
> I had 0 success uploading my docs.I tried everything:different computers,different browsers,different times of day,it just didn't work.I gave up,waited for my CO to be assigned and sent everything the moment they requested them.Even now,there's nothing on my eVisa portal.


me too, i had the same problem and did the same with the CO. the only thing I miss is to check the status of the documents.


----------



## omarau

Yesterday I sent Global Health an email just to poke them, 
they says that my medical results were received and now awaiting MOC assessment and they have mentioned that they currently have huge backlog of MOC work. And that the process will take some time :S 
here is my meds timeline:
doctor visit: 28-08
meds received by a nearby embassy: 02-09
meds forwarded to Global Health: 06-09
meds received by Global Health ~ 10-09 (approximate date)

So now my meds have been on hold with Global Health for around 3 weeks. this is paper based no eHealth. Does anybody have an idea how longer it might take for them to be finalized?


----------



## omarau

no grants today?


----------



## Samy123

Hi
Can anyone help. How long it take to get 189 visa ack?? Coz I hv applied on 18th Sept n paid at the same time but still didn't hear from DIAC.

Pls suggest me what to do!!!

Thanks


----------



## ind2aus

Hi All,

Can anybody suggest me how to start the NSW SS?
what are the documents required?


Thanks in advance

Regards
ind2aus


----------



## zakinaeem

Samy123 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone help. How long it take to get 189 visa ack?? Coz I hv applied on 18th Sept n paid at the same time but still didn't hear from DIAC.
> 
> Pls suggest me what to do!!!
> 
> Thanks


The immigration department has confirmed it can take upto 10 days from the date you paid. They are having issues with the system hence the delay. Stay put! I received mined in 7 days.


----------



## Samy123

zakinaeem said:


> The immigration department has confirmed it can take upto 10 days from the date you paid. They are having issues with the system hence the delay. Stay put! I received mined in 7 days.


Thanks for ur quick reply. Yup!!! That's all I can do for now:confused2:


----------



## kalsr

Hi!
Congratulation to all who got visa grant....
Visa grant holders please share your Australia entry time frame...how much time you received for initial entry...? normally it was know that entry time is 1 year after medical....but in 190 visa subclass, visa grated in the same month as of medical for some of lucky guys... 

Regards


----------



## v190

wanttomove said:


> Hi Rekha,
> 
> U will have to fill form 80 for the persons included in the application who are more than 18 years. The co will request only for those people
> Hope it helps!


Hi,

Is Form 80 and Form 1221 compulsory or we should provide only if CO asks for those? Please advise.

Thanks!


----------



## Destination Journey

Joining the club today 

Guys, what documents did u uploaded in skill select? 
only the ones mentioned in 190 checklist pdf? There is large number of options available in skill select drop downs.


----------



## Rekha Raman

vijay176 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is Form 80 and Form 1221 compulsory or we should provide only if CO asks for those? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Vijay,

One quick qn... what is form 1221 for ?? bcuz my CO asked for only form 80 and as I have mentioned my mother as non migrating dependant he has asked me fill 1023 if I want to drop her out of application, if her meds fail then my application will also be rejected... 

:confused2: is 1221 for all applicants ??


----------



## nagasainath

prgopala said:


> The only thing that i forsee is India PCC. For which you would need to present here. Other than that there is nothing that should stop you from applying if you are not in india.


that's exactly what i was anticipating, i wish to discuss some more details to give me a picture of how PCC goes and if i could get it in US... could you please mail me at: sainath.ec at gmail


----------



## AUSA

Hi quick help pls
I applied for 190 visa & waiting for CO .. 
I lived 5 years in Dubai , 1 year in Saudi & rest in Pakistan .. I got PCC for UAE & Pakistan but for saudi i cant get it as i left saudi 5 years back .. Pls suggest what shall i do ??


----------



## irshad2005

AUSA said:


> Hi quick help pls
> I applied for 190 visa & waiting for CO ..
> I lived 5 years in Dubai , 1 year in Saudi & rest in Pakistan .. I got PCC for UAE & Pakistan but for saudi i cant get it as i left saudi 5 years back .. Pls suggest what shall i do ??


It is mandatory to get PCC for all the countries you lived for more than 12 months
You will have to contact Saudi Embassy in your country and get your PCC
You will get it
All the best


----------



## tenten

vijay176 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is Form 80 and Form 1221 compulsory or we should provide only if CO asks for those? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks!


Wait for the CO's cue. Form 80 is asked for all applicants and form 1221 is requested on an ad hoc basis for some applicants at DIAC's discretion


----------



## kirank

This is Regarding the Medicals Question:

My Nearest center have the e-Health option (which i am assuming the results will be sent online). Now to whom will this results be sent? and is there any processing of medical results by any other agency in Australia? if so, how much time will it take before the results are finalized and sent to DIAC?

Thank You.


----------



## v190

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> One quick qn... what is form 1221 for ?? bcuz my CO asked for only form 80 and as I have mentioned my mother as non migrating dependant he has asked me fill 1023 if I want to drop her out of application, if her meds fail then my application will also be rejected...
> 
> :confused2: is 1221 for all applicants ??


Rekha,

Form 1221 is for Additional Personal Particulars information. I've filled this for 457 Visa. It's a simple form and I think it's similar to Form 80. For 457 Visa, Form 1221 is compulsary.


----------



## goingtooz

*Global health check?*

Could some one please tell me under what circumstances the after our health test results the DIAC send to the global health check again?


----------



## tryingaustralia

kirank said:


> Now to whom will this results be sent?


kirank, these results will be sent to DIAC.



kirank said:


> and is there any processing of medical results by any other agency in Australia?


not sure of what you mean here. Just FYI - Medical done by your ehealth centre are sent to DIAC in a report form. If there is something alarming to DIAC, they refer the results back to ehealth centre and you may be asked for getting further tests done.



kirank said:


> if so, how much time will it take before the results are finalized and sent to DIAC?


You cannot put a time frame if medicals are further refered, coz it depends on what tests are to be done, when you get them done, when the ehealth sends them back, and when and if the DIAC are further satisfied to the reports etc etc. But in general add another 1-2 weeks if all is done speedy way.


----------



## tryingaustralia

wanttomove said:


> anyone heard from Co after sending the requested docs first time? Does Co requests second time for docs if they feel the need
> Is there someone having such experience?
> 
> Please Share


wanttomove, and others around, just an update.
Due to my typo, there was a confusion created for my tourist visit to malaysia, and my CO mailed today to ask for its PCC. Luckily, the visa type came to my rescue, and I replied back accepting my mistake. The CO said he has noted it on my file  and my application is undergoing furhter routine processing. 

wish this is considered as a genuine mistake and doesnot hamper my grant!!


----------



## wanttomove

tryingaustralia said:


> wanttomove, and others around, just an update.
> Due to my typo, there was a confusion created for my tourist visit to malaysia, and my CO mailed today to ask for its PCC. Luckily, the visa type came to my rescue, and I replied back accepting my mistake. The CO said he has noted it on my file  and my application is undergoing furhter routine processing.
> 
> wish this is considered as a genuine mistake and doesnot hamper my grant!!


hmmmmm
That's a sign that a CO is reviewing ur application. It's always nice to have attention by CO regarding ur case. Form 80 is too long mistakes could happen....
Wish u the best of luck for the Big NEWS...


----------



## wanttomove

*Any Grants or communaication by CO*

No Grants this week yet 

Please keep us posted regarding any communication by CO


----------



## Moji

4 weeks pass and still no sign of CO. I wonder if I call Adelaide processing centre they will shed some light on my case


----------



## Samy123

Moji said:


> 4 weeks pass and still no sign of CO. I wonder if I call Adelaide processing centre they will shed some light on my case


Did u receive ur acknowledgment???
U should give them a buzz n ask for ur application's status.


----------



## Moji

Samy123 said:


> Did u receive ur acknowledgment???
> U should give them a buzz n ask for ur application's status.


Hi Samy

Yes I did receive ack two days after lodgment (6th Sep). Will call them tomorrow to see what they are up to


----------



## appubabu

kalsr said:


> Hi!
> Congratulation to all who got visa grant....
> Visa grant holders please share your Australia entry time frame...how much time you received for initial entry...? normally it was know that entry time is 1 year after medical....but in 190 visa subclass, visa grated in the same month as of medical for some of lucky guys...
> 
> Regards


We are planning for end of Jan or beginning of Feb - for Australia entry.

The last date to entry was given based on the earliest date of the PCC/medicals submitted. In our case, the Indian PCC was done in May and hence last date to enter is May 2013.


----------



## appubabu

ind2aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anybody suggest me how to start the NSW SS?
> what are the documents required?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards
> ind2aus


Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## AUSA

Anyone pls share some expereince to obtain PCC from Saudi while living out of Saudi .


----------



## wanttomove

hi,

I sent the email to the CO by attaching the requested docs and form 80
and received the following email

Has anyone got such type of email or with such content?

_Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which in most cases take many months to complete.

The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.

I will follow up the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require more information when they proceed with processing your application.

We appreciate your patience in this matter_.

I understand it but i want to know if anyone has received such an email....


----------



## appubabu

vijay176 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is Form 80 and Form 1221 compulsory or we should provide only if CO asks for those? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks!


Form 80 and Form 1221 are not compulsory and requested based on the Case Officer case to case. Both the forms are for applicants who are 18 years or older.

I did front load both the forms during my application. _In my opinion, it is better to provide all the documents and forms upfront - which you feel might be required to access your application._

Good luck!


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal

I have just allocated CO. It's from team 33.

Requesting Form 80 and PCC. I have already uploaded that in my application but still they need it via email.


----------



## Vivekananda

I have a question that is general and not related to VISA processing or EOI.

We know everyone is trying to get a visa and have a bright and successful future in AUS. But i want to know what thoughts are going in everyone's mind as to how to get a job there.

Are you already in a job hunt before u get ur VISA?

Reason I am asking is, I am spending all my savings into this and now that I am married, how do I make sure that I have a job before landing in Aus. Does anyone know like if employers in Aus consider ur profile if applied for a job once u have ur PR but not yet landed in AUS?

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## appubabu

kirank said:


> This is Regarding the Medicals Question:
> 
> My Nearest center have the e-Health option (which i am assuming the results will be sent online). Now to whom will this results be sent? and is there any processing of medical results by any other agency in Australia? if so, how much time will it take before the results are finalized and sent to DIAC?
> 
> Thank You.


The medical results would be updated in the eHealth system (which the clinic would generally have access to) and the supporting documents like Chest X-Ray, Blood results and medical results would be uploaded. The details you mention in the Form 26 and Form 160 would be captured in the eHealth system.

It generally takes the clinic 2-5 days to finalize the medical results and once uploaded to the eHealth system, results can be accessed by DIAC instantly.

Health Strategies Team (email: [email protected]) manages the medical results and your CO will be notified of the health result. Generally, the 'organise your medical result' link in the eVisa system disappears once the medical results are received by DIAC.

If there are no complication in the medical results for any of the applicants, the finalization of the medical results generally happens within 5-10 days.

Hope your query is answered. Good luck!


----------



## wanttomove

wanttomove said:


> hi,
> 
> I sent the email to the CO by attaching the requested docs and form 80
> and received the following email
> 
> Has anyone got such type of email or with such content?
> 
> _Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which in most cases take many months to complete.
> 
> The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> I will follow up the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require more information when they proceed with processing your application.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter_.
> 
> I understand it but i want to know if anyone has received such an email....


Please help ANYone got such email???


----------



## harry82

hi,

I have question. 

1. Do i need employment certificate from the current employer at the time of visa 
lodging ? or Can i use the one issued at the time of Engineers Australia 
assessment ( 8 Month old ) ? 

2. If Employment certificate necessary , then what is the format ? Normal one 
without job duties or with job duties ( similar like Engineers Australia 
assessment ) 


Please clarify , 

cheers


----------



## appubabu

Vivekananda said:


> I have a question that is general and not related to VISA processing or EOI.
> 
> We know everyone is trying to get a visa and have a bright and successful future in AUS. But i want to know what thoughts are going in everyone's mind as to how to get a job there.
> 
> Are you already in a job hunt before u get ur VISA?
> 
> Reason I am asking is, I am spending all my savings into this and now that I am married, how do I make sure that I have a job before landing in Aus. Does anyone know like if employers in Aus consider ur profile if applied for a job once u have ur PR but not yet landed in AUS?
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


General opinion of folks who are already in Australia is that it is easier to find a job with PR in hand. Also Australian employers prefer to have one-on-one discussions before they offer a job to an applicant. 

This does not mean that finding a job is not possible before entering Australia. Finding a suitable position again depends on many factors like job market at the time of application, skill set of the application, experience and above all luck.

I am also in the process of job hunt now. Here are my 5 cents -
1. prepare an impressive resume and customizable cover letter (ofcourse in the Australian format). A Sample of the Australian format resume can be found here - Australian Resume Format. 
2. Build an impressive Linkedin profile
3. Speak to all your contacts in and out of Australia
4. Regularly check for job openings in seek and other sites (google can help you find lots of the job search sites) and start applying once you have a PR.


----------



## bmc_cpu

bmc_cpu said:


> Hi guys. I was filling out Form 80 and bumped on question 45 or 'places where you have lived during the last 10 years'. I've been to other countries for training (less than 6 months) but I remembered during my visa 190 application that I ticked 'No' for Previous Countries of Residence. I answered no because I did not go to other countries as a resident ( on a resident visa or lived there 12 months or more) and I think this is where they base if you need to provide the PCC for that country or not. Do you think this is an inconsistency and a big deal to the visa processing? Thanks


Hi guys, any idea about this one?


----------



## appubabu

bmc_cpu said:


> Hi guys, any idea about this one?


You may notify your CO about the correction (if a CO is already assigned) and upload the corrected Form 80. In the description on the upload page mention that it is the corrected version. Good luck!


----------



## appubabu

wanttomove said:


> Please help ANYone got such email???


I have not received such a mail. Though I am not sure about any one else.


----------



## Vivekananda

appubabu said:


> General opinion of folks who are already in Australia is that it is easier to find a job with PR in hand. Also Australian employers prefer to have one-on-one discussions before they offer a job to an applicant.
> 
> This does not mean that finding a job is not possible before entering Australia. Finding a suitable position again depends on many factors like job market at the time of application, skill set of the application, experience and above all luck.
> 
> I am also in the process of job hunt now. Here are my 5 cents -
> 1. prepare an impressive resume and customizable cover letter (ofcourse in the Australian format). A Sample of the Australian format resume can be found here - Australian Resume Format.
> 2. Build an impressive Linkedin profile
> 3. Speak to all your contacts in and out of Australia
> 4. Regularly check for job openings in seek and other sites (google can help you find lots of the job search sites) and start applying once you have a PR.


Thank you. That was a very valuable suggestion. I am already working on almost all that you have mentioned here. Do you mind sharing your skillset? I am into SAP ABAP and have mostly worked in IS-U space.


----------



## appubabu

Muhammad Umair Iqbal said:


> I have just allocated CO. It's from team 33.
> 
> Requesting Form 80 and PCC over . I have already uploaded that in my application but still they need it via email.


Don't fret over it. Just send it to the CO as requested. 

Just double check whether both the documents are scanned at a decent quality. Also make the PCC are color scanned or certified as true copy if in 'black and white'.

Good luck!


----------



## appubabu

Vivekananda said:


> Thank you. That was a very valuable suggestion. I am already working on almost all that you have mentioned here. Do you mind sharing your skillset? I am into SAP ABAP and have mostly worked in IS-U space.


Mine is ICT Business Analyst.

Just do what is required and you would land with a good job. Good luck!


----------



## appubabu

goingtooz said:


> Could some one please tell me under what circumstances the after our health test results the DIAC send to the global health check again?


The medical results are referred for further clarifications if in case of medical conditions like high blood pressure, diabetics etc. This is to verify whether the applicants would require medical assistance in the near future once in Australia. 

Check with your clinic on the medical results of all the applicants - to find out the medical condition that would have caused the referral. If it is nothing serious, do not worry much about the referral. 

Good luck!


----------



## omarau

AUSA said:


> Anyone pls share some expereince to obtain PCC from Saudi while living out of Saudi .


I had similar situation but different countries. I used to live and work in Cyprus but currently im in Syria, so I called the embassy and they gave me two options: 
1- apply through embassy (takes about 1 month)
2- ask some of my friends who still there to apply on my behalf (takes only a day)

I went with the second since I stlll have friends there


----------



## appubabu

irishshoegal said:


> Thank you for getting back to me, I shall wait for a CO to be assigned! Hope you get a positive result soon. Thanks


An alternate option is to send documents to '[email protected]' stating that you are not able to upload documents in eVisa page.

Don't forget to mention the below details in each of your mails
_Details of the primary applicant
• Full name: 
• Date of birth: 
• Passport number: 
• Transaction Reference Number: _

For further clarification, refer to the attached document intended for Migration Agents. It reads
_Document Attachment Issues
This appears to be an intermittent problem. Often an error may occur on an initial attempt to attach documents, while a subsequent attempt may be successful. For further guidance on file types and tips for reducing file sizes. See: Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application
If you are still unable to attach relevant documents to the application, these may be forwarded by email separately to the department. Email: [email protected]_


----------



## appubabu

mohitsharan said:


> Hi all,
> I have applied for SA SS for 262111. I have 9 years of DBA exp. My IELTS score is 6.5 in all and my total point is 60. Any idea how much time do SA take for approval...?
> Thanks,
> Mohit


Please refer to the relevant threads like 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...276-processing-time-sa-state-sponsorship.html

Further details can be found here - 
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104
State nomination requirements: South Australia


----------



## tintin_papay

wanttomove said:


> hi,
> 
> I sent the email to the CO by attaching the requested docs and form 80
> and received the following email
> 
> Has anyone got such type of email or with such content?
> 
> _Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which in most cases take many months to complete.
> 
> The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> I will follow up the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require more information when they proceed with processing your application.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter_.
> 
> I understand it but i want to know if anyone has received such an email....



>> I will follow up the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable.

Let us know, once he gets back you. I believe its a standard reply.


----------



## AUSA

omarau said:


> I had similar situation but different countries. I used to live and work in Cyprus but currently im in Syria, so I called the embassy and they gave me two options:
> 1- apply through embassy (takes about 1 month)
> 2- ask some of my friends who still there to apply on my behalf (takes only a day)
> 
> I went with the second since I stlll have friends there


Hi Omarau ;
thanks for valuable reply.. actually problem with Saudi is that they don't issue PCC to former residents ... I have friend there and i can give it a try as well... 
Even on DIAC file on how to obtain police clearance for Non Saudi Non Residents also mentioned that its not possible to obtain etc 
I am really stuck on this .. I din't have CO yet so can't confirm with them as well


----------



## Red_dust

*Grant letter*

Hi Guys
Just wanted to give the good news that I got the grant letter today. Some points that may help others
1- Helps to provide as much info as possible - payslips (1-2 payslips covering each year), bank accounts with salary credits, form 16, etc
2- I felt that the eVisa portal status (Recommended - Requested - Received) is 90-95% accurate.
3- Do follow up with the clinic to ensure they have uploaded the documents. Once the results are received the "Arrange your medicals" button will/should disappear.
4- Other than that - Its all a question of keeping the faith and sticking to the process.

This forum has been an amazing source of info. It has helped me greatly and in case anyone has any query - please dont hesitate to send me a PM.

Cheers to all!


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal

Red_dust said:


> Hi Guys
> Just wanted to give the good news that I got the grant letter today. Some points that may help others
> 1- Helps to provide as much info as possible - payslips (1-2 payslips covering each year), bank accounts with salary credits, form 16, etc
> 2- I felt that the eVisa portal status (Recommended - Requested - Received) is 90-95% accurate.
> 3- Do follow up with the clinic to ensure they have uploaded the documents. Once the results are received the "Arrange your medicals" button will/should disappear.
> 4- Other than that - Its all a question of keeping the faith and sticking to the process.
> 
> This forum has been an amazing source of info. It has helped me greatly and in case anyone has any query - please dont hesitate to send me a PM.
> 
> Cheers to all!



Congrats...... Please share your time line and also the initials of your CO.

Thanks


----------



## Rekha Raman

bmc_cpu said:


> Hi guys, any idea about this one?


Hi bmc_cpu,

As per the update and DIAC confirmed requirement : if you have lived or worked in any country more then 12months than ur country of residence, then u wud need to provide PCC from the said country. There is no confusion as to the duration of stay for foreign country PCC, as at one point or other most of us have visited other countries or went for holidays.

btw for your peace of mind drop a note to your CO stating ur duration of stay and what further is required from you, I am sure they wud not ask for PCC. 

Hope this helps,

Rekha


----------



## omarau

Red_dust said:


> Hi Guys
> Just wanted to give the good news that I got the grant letter today. Some points that may help others
> 1- Helps to provide as much info as possible - payslips (1-2 payslips covering each year), bank accounts with salary credits, form 16, etc
> 2- I felt that the eVisa portal status (Recommended - Requested - Received) is 90-95% accurate.
> 3- Do follow up with the clinic to ensure they have uploaded the documents. Once the results are received the "Arrange your medicals" button will/should disappear.
> 4- Other than that - Its all a question of keeping the faith and sticking to the process.
> 
> This forum has been an amazing source of info. It has helped me greatly and in case anyone has any query - please dont hesitate to send me a PM.
> 
> Cheers to all!


congrats Red_dust, you're the first grant this week 
by the way which team was ur CO from, whats his initials? did you get employment verification?


----------



## olan

Red_dust said:


> Hi Guys
> Just wanted to give the good news that I got the grant letter today. Some points that may help others
> 1- Helps to provide as much info as possible - payslips (1-2 payslips covering each year), bank accounts with salary credits, form 16, etc
> 2- I felt that the eVisa portal status (Recommended - Requested - Received) is 90-95% accurate.
> 3- Do follow up with the clinic to ensure they have uploaded the documents. Once the results are received the "Arrange your medicals" button will/should disappear.
> 4- Other than that - Its all a question of keeping the faith and sticking to the process.
> 
> This forum has been an amazing source of info. It has helped me greatly and in case anyone has any query - please dont hesitate to send me a PM.
> 
> Cheers to all!


congrats and tnx for the pointers! can you plz share ur timeline?


----------



## harry82

hi,

I have question.

1. Do i need employment certificate from the current employer at the time of visa
lodging ? or Can i use the one issued at the time of Engineers Australia
assessment ( 8 Month old ) ?

2. If Employment certificate necessary , then what is the format ? Normal one
without job duties or with job duties ( similar like Engineers Australia
assessment )


Please clarify ,

cheers


----------



## v190

Vivekananda said:


> Thank you. That was a very valuable suggestion. I am already working on almost all that you have mentioned here. Do you mind sharing your skillset? I am into SAP ABAP and have mostly worked in IS-U space.


Don't worry mate, if you are into SAP there will be good opportunities in Australia


----------



## Vivekananda

Red_dust said:


> Hi Guys
> Just wanted to give the good news that I got the grant letter today. Some points that may help others
> 1- Helps to provide as much info as possible - payslips (1-2 payslips covering each year), bank accounts with salary credits, form 16, etc
> 2- I felt that the eVisa portal status (Recommended - Requested - Received) is 90-95% accurate.
> 3- Do follow up with the clinic to ensure they have uploaded the documents. Once the results are received the "Arrange your medicals" button will/should disappear.
> 4- Other than that - Its all a question of keeping the faith and sticking to the process.
> 
> This forum has been an amazing source of info. It has helped me greatly and in case anyone has any query - please dont hesitate to send me a PM.
> 
> Cheers to all!


Hi,

Can you please provide info as to the overall time it took from visa application to grant. And subclass and skillset if possible.


----------



## Vivekananda

vijay176 said:


> Don't worry mate, if you are into SAP there will be good opportunities in Australia


Thanks Vijay. I believe, my prior working experience in Melbourne for nearly 22 months b/w 2009 and 2011 will give a boost to my profile. Will hope for the best  Good luck to you as well.


----------



## v190

Thank you


----------



## Red_dust

Vivekananda said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please provide info as to the overall time it took from visa application to grant. And subclass and skillset if possible.


Have updated the excel sheet.

Cheers and all the best to everyone


----------



## tintin_papay

Red_dust said:


> Have updated the excel sheet.
> 
> Cheers and all the best to everyone



Thanks. CO initials please?


----------



## harry82

Red_dust said:


> Hi Guys
> Just wanted to give the good news that I got the grant letter today. Some points that may help others
> 1- Helps to provide as much info as possible - payslips (1-2 payslips covering each year), bank accounts with salary credits, form 16, etc
> 2- I felt that the eVisa portal status (Recommended - Requested - Received) is 90-95% accurate.
> 3- Do follow up with the clinic to ensure they have uploaded the documents. Once the results are received the "Arrange your medicals" button will/should disappear.
> 4- Other than that - Its all a question of keeping the faith and sticking to the process.
> 
> This forum has been an amazing source of info. It has helped me greatly and in case anyone has any query - please dont hesitate to send me a PM.
> 
> Cheers to all!


 hi,

I have question. you might know the answer 

1. Do i need employment certificate from the current employer at the time of visa
lodging ? or Can i use the one issued at the time of Engineers Australia
assessment ( 8 Month old ) ?

2. If Employment certificate necessary , then what is the format ? Normal one
without job duties or with job duties ( similar like Engineers Australia
assessment )


Please clarify ,

cheers


----------



## appubabu

harry82 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have question.
> 
> 1. Do i need employment certificate from the current employer at the time of visa
> lodging ? or Can i use the one issued at the time of Engineers Australia
> assessment ( 8 Month old ) ?
> 
> 2. If Employment certificate necessary , then what is the format ? Normal one
> without job duties or with job duties ( similar like Engineers Australia
> assessment )
> 
> 
> Please clarify ,
> 
> cheers


The employment certificate or employer reference which you submitted for the skills assessment is enough for employer verification after visa lodgement.

_Employer Reference/certificate (in the company letter head) generally contains the following
Name of the Employer
Address and Contact details of the employer
Joining Date
Relieving Date
Type of Employment : Full time/Part time
Job description
Skills and Tools (optional)_


----------



## tintin_papay

tintin_papay said:


> Thanks. CO initials please?


bump


----------



## goingtooz

*Email ID of Global health*

Could some one please give me the email ID of Global Health ?

Please consider this to be urgent and help me...

Thank you.


----------



## appubabu

goingtooz said:


> Could some one please give me the email ID of Global Health ?
> 
> Please consider this to be urgent and help me...
> 
> Thank you.


Global Health Email: [email protected] or [email protected]

Address: Level 3 26 Lee Street Sydney NSW 2000 AUSTRALIA 
Postal: GPO Box 9984 Sydney NSW 2001 AUSTRALIA 
• Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777 • Fax: +61 2 8666 5901


----------



## goingtooz

appubabu said:


> Global Health Email: [email protected] or [email protected]
> 
> Address: Level 3 26 Lee Street Sydney NSW 2000 AUSTRALIA
> Postal: GPO Box 9984 Sydney NSW 2001 AUSTRALIA
> • Telephone: +61 2 8666 5777 • Fax: +61 2 8666 5901



Thank you Appu for the email IDs. Yesterday I have sent an email to both these IDs for finding my application helath check status.

Today I have got an email from "[email protected]" that
two of the applicant's reports have been sent to global health for processing and to know the time line details contact to Global health. 

So I thought of getting an email ID of Gloabl health. Could you please help me in this?

Regards...


----------



## appubabu

goingtooz said:


> Thank you Appu for the email IDs. Yesterday I have sent an email to both these IDs for finding my application helath check status.
> 
> Today I have got an email from "[email protected]" that
> two of the applicant's reports have been sent to global health for processing and to know the time line details contact to Global health.
> 
> So I thought of getting an email ID of Gloabl health. Could you please help me in this?
> 
> Regards...


Unfortunately, these are the two mail ids I know of Global Health. To confirm the same I googled and found the same mail id fo Global Health. If you check the footer of the document, you can find the same email id mentioned.

I am mentioning the link here - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/hoc-visa-class-list.pdf

An alternative I can think of is to give them a call on the number provided. It is worth a try and you might at least get the right direction as what to do next. 

Good luck!


----------



## goingtooz

appubabu said:


> Unfortunately, these are the two mail ids I know of Global Health. To confirm the same I googled and found the same mail id fo Global Health. If you check the footer of the document, you can find the same email id mentioned.
> 
> I am mentioning the link here - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/hoc-visa-class-list.pdf
> 
> An alternative I can think of is to give them a call on the number provided. It is worth a try and you might at least get the right direction as what to do next.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you.
Sure will make a try.

Regards.


----------



## Ragini405

wanttomove said:


> anyone heard from Co after sending the requested docs first time? Does Co requests second time for docs if they feel the need
> Is there someone having such experience?
> 
> Please Share


Hi,

My Co has contacted me asking for some extra evidence of a doc submitted by me after requesting for some documents.


----------



## immu999

Hi All, 

My application was submitted on 4th September but i haven't been allocated a CO yet. 

anyidea?, should i wait or drop them an email?


----------



## irshad2005

Ragini405 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Co has contacted me asking for some extra evidence of a doc submitted by me after requesting for some documents.


Hi 

Can u please let us know what docs were requested by the co


----------



## kalsr

appubabu said:


> We are planning for end of Jan or beginning of Feb - for Australia entry.
> 
> The last date to entry was given based on the earliest date of the PCC/medicals submitted. In our case, the Indian PCC was done in May and hence last date to enter is May 2013.


Thank you for the info....


----------



## arabidopsis

wanttomove said:


> hi,
> 
> I sent the email to the CO by attaching the requested docs and form 80
> and received the following email
> 
> Has anyone got such type of email or with such content?
> 
> _Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program.
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which in most cases take many months to complete.
> 
> The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> I will follow up the status of your application on a regular basis to ensure it is being processed as soon as practicable. You will be contacted if we require more information when they proceed with processing your application.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter_.
> 
> I understand it but i want to know if anyone has received such an email....



I hussled my CO a bit asking him to give me an update on how things are going (because I can't check it on my eVisa or VEVO) and he sent me a similar e-mail,I think it's a generic one.The waiting continues...


----------



## bmc_cpu

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi bmc_cpu,
> 
> As per the update and DIAC confirmed requirement : if you have lived or worked in any country more then 12months than ur country of residence, then u wud need to provide PCC from the said country. There is no confusion as to the duration of stay for foreign country PCC, as at one point or other most of us have visited other countries or went for holidays.
> 
> btw for your peace of mind drop a note to your CO stating ur duration of stay and what further is required from you, I am sure they wud not ask for PCC.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Rekha


Thanks for the reply. Actually, my worry is the way the question was presented. If for Previous Countries of Residence, it's a no (which was my answer in the online visa application) as I didn't go to another country as a resident. But the question "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence", it would be a yes because I went to another country, although not on a resident visa, and stayed there for 5 months.


----------



## Gary2379

Still no co allocation,been 4 weeks today,been hassling my agent and she has told me to wait an other 2 weeks,she says there is nothing she can do as untill you have been allocated a co all emails sent go to an auto generated system where u will recieve a msg saying your application is in progress,does anybody know if this sounds right?thanks!!


----------



## nataraj86

Yesterday I have done my medicals at eHealth clinic and today I noticed "Organize your Medical" link at eVisa page has been disappeared. Is that mean DIAC received my medical reports?

So when can I contact health.strategies to check my result of meds?


----------



## bmc_cpu

appubabu said:


> You may notify your CO about the correction (if a CO is already assigned) and upload the corrected Form 80. In the description on the upload page mention that it is the corrected version. Good luck!


I don't know my CO yet though they already did employment verification. But for the section "Previous Countries of Residence", you should answer NO, right? even if you traveled/stayed to other countries for less than 6 months?


----------



## forhad

Seems to me TEAM 2 is moving fast.. But TEAM 33 is ....


----------



## appubabu

immu999 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application was submitted on 4th September but i haven't been allocated a CO yet.
> 
> anyidea?, should i wait or drop them an email?


DIAC has changed the time for CO allocation for 189/190 visas to 5 weeks. See the details here - Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Wait for another week and drop in a mail to [email protected]


----------



## appubabu

Gary2379 said:


> Still no co allocation,been 4 weeks today,been hassling my agent and she has told me to wait an other 2 weeks,she says there is nothing she can do as untill you have been allocated a co all emails sent go to an auto generated system where u will recieve a msg saying your application is in progress,does anybody know if this sounds right?thanks!!


DIAC has changed the time for CO allocation for 189/190 visas to 5 weeks. See the details here - Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Wait for another week and drop in a mail to [email protected]. They forward your case (if the query is sent after 5 weeks) to the concerned CO. 

Good Luck!


----------



## appubabu

nataraj86 said:


> Yesterday I have done my medicals at eHealth clinic and today I noticed "Organize your Medical" link at eVisa page has been disappeared. Is that mean DIAC received my medical reports?
> 
> So when can I contact health.strategies to check my result of meds?


You need not have to check with health.strategies to confirm the medical results. Rather call up the clinic where you did the tests and check whether everything was in order. The medical for any of the applicants are referred only in case of specific medical conditions for further verification. If you have no specific medical conditions, the medicals would be completed within 5-10 days.

I found this link which says except for TB, no other medical condition can directly affect your visa application. _It reads, "No health condition, with the exception of tuberculosis, automatically precludes the issue of a visa. Apart from tuberculosis, every condition identified in the course of the examinations, or through the questions you are asked in your application, will be individually considered for possible impact on the Australian community, including the costs of treatment or support that would be attracted by that condition. Visa officers are not authorised to advise on medical conditions: the opinion on whether a condition means an applicant does or does not meet the criteria comes from the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth."_

More details can be found here - Medical Q & A's - Medical questions, Australian medicals, Visas and medicals
Overview of Australian Health Requirements for Successful Australian Immigration. We can help.


----------



## jinkyongann

Granted today. From Team 6. CO: RJ.


----------



## Guest

jinkyongann said:


> Granted today. From Team 6. CO: RJ.


Congratulations!!


----------



## appubabu

bmc_cpu said:


> I don't know my CO yet though they already did employment verification. But for the section "Previous Countries of Residence", you should answer NO, right? even if you traveled/stayed to other countries for less than 6 months?


Previous Countries of Residence do not imply you resided in the country with a PR; rather it implies you have lived in a particular country for a specific period of time with any form of visa. 

Let's not start a debate over this - all I am saying is its up to the applicant whether he want to declare the same in the application. Even if you declare that you were in a country during the last 10 months, you need not have to submit a PCC for the country unless you stayed for a cumulative of more than 12 months in that country.

If I were you, I would mention the details of my every stay in Form 80, unless the visit was as part of a vacation or short business trip, not prolonging 30 days. I recollect from your previous posts that you declared otherwise in the Form 80. You may send/upload the updated Form 80 to the CO. The more _accurate _information you provide, the better!

Good luck!


----------



## miyur

Guys, I submitted my form 80 on Sep 22. Medical link disappeared from my eVisa login long back.
Verification happened on 1 Oct but it didn't happen the way I feel it should have happened.
My total experience is around 4 years. 1.5 for my first company and remaining 2+ with a very famous chip manufacturer. Now I got verification call from Aussie embassy in New Delhi on 1 Oct.
Here is how the conversation went :

Embassy Guy : Hi, I am calling from the aussie embassy in New Delhi. Is it Miyur ?
Me: Yes.
EG: Can you confirm your date of birth ?
Me: blah blah
EG: Your current company ?
Me : blah blah
EG: Do you confirm that you are still on the payrolls of this company ?
Me: Yes.
EG: We generally do not let the candidates know about employment verification but considering your company profile I thought to ring you up about the employment verification that 's still considered as incomplete. I needed confirmation from your HR stating that you are still a part of the company. Though in the mail from your HR it was confirmed that your submitted docs are authentic, we didn't hear about you still being there on teh payrolls of the company. When we rang up in your company, the reception declined to transfer call to HR due to HR policies of your company. Now, can you make sure that we can talk to your HR and confirm the details? Your HR mentioned in the mail that they would not be able to furnish any details until they have employee's consent. 

me: Okay, I can do that. Right now, the HR may not be in the office. They generally come in by blah blah. Is it possible for you to call me after an hour or so ?

EG: Sure. I will call in an hour. Please make sure we are able to reach them this time.

me: Yes. Thank you.


Now what happened is that they never called up. Yikesssssssssss
I am so tense. I am not sure what's gonna happen from here. I spoke to my HR, Head HR but they said that they haven't received any kind of mail/call from them. What does this mean ?
Did this happen to anyone else ? 
Also, I am puzzled about employment verification for my old company? Since I didn't hear from embassy guy about it, should I assume that they didn't verify it from the old company. I was particularly worried about the old company's verification as I am not there now and teh guys aren't too friendly and helping there. 

I wrote to my CO yesterday asking for the status of my application.


----------



## Guest

miyur said:


> Guys, I submitted my form 80 on Sep 22. Medical link disappeared from my eVisa login long back.
> Verification happened on 1 Oct but it didn't happen the way I feel it should have happened.
> My total experience is around 4 years. 1.5 for my first company and remaining 2+ with a very famous chip manufacturer. Now I got verification call from Aussie embassy in New Delhi on 1 Oct.
> Here is how the conversation went :
> 
> Embassy Guy : Hi, I am calling from the aussie embassy in New Delhi. Is it Miyur ?
> Me: Yes.
> EG: Can you confirm your date of birth ?
> Me: blah blah
> EG: Your current company ?
> Me : blah blah
> EG: Do you confirm that you are still on the payrolls of this company ?
> Me: Yes.
> EG: We generally do not let the candidates know about employment verification but considering your company profile I thought to ring you up about the employment verification that 's still considered as incomplete. I needed confirmation from your HR stating that you are still a part of the company. Though in the mail from your HR it was confirmed that your submitted docs are authentic, we didn't hear about you still being there on teh payrolls of the company. When we rang up in your company, the reception declined to transfer call to HR due to HR policies of your company. Now, can you make sure that we can talk to your HR and confirm the details? Your HR mentioned in the mail that they would not be able to furnish any details until they have employee's consent.
> 
> me: Okay, I can do that. Right now, the HR may not be in the office. They generally come in by blah blah. Is it possible for you to call me after an hour or so ?
> 
> EG: Sure. I will call in an hour. Please make sure we are able to reach them this time.
> 
> me: Yes. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Now what happened is that they never called up. Yikesssssssssss
> I am so tense. I am not sure what's gonna happen from here. I spoke to my HR, Head HR but they said that they haven't received any kind of mail/call from them. What does this mean ?
> Did this happen to anyone else ?
> Also, I am puzzled about employment verification for my old company? Since I didn't hear from embassy guy about it, should I assume that they didn't verify it from the old company. I was particularly worried about the old company's verification as I am not there now and teh guys aren't too friendly and helping there.
> 
> I wrote to my CO yesterday asking for the status of my application.


Hey Miyur, 
It is indeed an unfortunate case but may be you could send last month's salary slip or provide a letter from your HR confirming that you are currently employed with them. I mean you could mail these docs to your CO if that is what he/she wants.


----------



## miyur

simone1 said:


> Hey Miyur,
> It is indeed an unfortunate case but may be you could send last month's salary slip or provide a letter from your HR confirming that you are currently employed with them. I mean you could mail these docs to your CO if that is what he/she wants.


Hey Simone,
I did this . I sent them the employment certificate which mentions my joining date as well as my latest salary slips. Not sure what else I should be doing.


----------



## wanttomove

jinkyongann said:


> Granted today. From Team 6. CO: RJ.


Hey!

Many congratulations for you 
Excited to know :clap2:


----------



## tryingaustralia

*cheer up*



miyur said:


> ...


miyur, completly understand how tensed you might be right now. All that we can do at present is try and concentrate on our current jobs. We cannot speed or intervene in their process, but only be a silent participant here... will advice you to please relax and wait, things will clear out ... if they need anything again, am sure they will call you back. All the very best to you and everyone around waiting for their grants!


----------



## auslover

jinkyongann said:


> Granted today. From Team 6. CO: RJ.


Congrats!!! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Red_dust

harry82 said:


> hi,
> 
> I have question. you might know the answer
> 
> 1. Do i need employment certificate from the current employer at the time of visa
> lodging ? or Can i use the one issued at the time of Engineers Australia
> assessment ( 8 Month old ) ?
> 
> 2. If Employment certificate necessary , then what is the format ? Normal one
> without job duties or with job duties ( similar like Engineers Australia
> assessment )
> 
> 
> Please clarify ,
> 
> cheers


1- Yes - you can use the same one used 8 months back for the assessment. A new letter, (upto current date), is also required, which shows that you are still employed. Duties can be in the first letter and second letter can be like a certificate of employment.
2- Format can vary from company to company. But, should have a list of your duties (top 4-5 would do, i suppose). Better to get from your manager or HR head. If you already have, a basic letter of employment is sufficient, unless your job profile has changed a lot. If you have changed jobs, then you will have to get a new duties letter.


----------



## miyur

tryingaustralia said:


> miyur, completly understand how tensed you might be right now. All that we can do at present is try and concentrate on our current jobs. We cannot speed or intervene in their process, but only be a silent participant here... will advice you to please relax and wait, things will clear out ... if they need anything again, am sure they will call you back. All the very best to you and everyone around waiting for their grants!



Guys, now this is what I got a minute ago

"
All requirements from your end have been fulflled and your health examination has been returned with no significant findings.

I am currently waiting on the outcome of some internal checks prior to being able to finalise your application. Feel free to enquire again in another couple of weeks. 
"
Does it mean that they have received "All okay" for medicals from medical panel.
I am not sure what the second point means though.


----------



## metaform

jinkyongann said:


> Granted today. From Team 6. CO: RJ.


Congratulations! Seems like it was yesterday when we were waiting for a CO. And I still have not been contacted.


----------



## tryingaustralia

miyur said:


> Guys, now this is what I got a minute ago
> 
> "
> All requirements from your end have been fulflled and your health examination has been returned with no significant findings.
> 
> I am currently waiting on the outcome of some internal checks prior to being able to finalise your application. Feel free to enquire again in another couple of weeks.
> "
> Does it mean that they have received "All okay" for medicals from medical panel.
> I am not sure what the second point means though.


.......this is gr8!! best positive email from them I have seen till now 

Yes my understanding of the mail is that meds r all ok
a last few checks n the grant will soon be there!! :clap2:


----------



## miyur

tryingaustralia said:


> .......this is gr8!! best positive email from them I have seen till now
> 
> Yes my understanding of the mail is that meds r all ok
> a last few checks n the grant will soon be there!! :clap2:


Yes, I know my CO is sweet when it comes to communication  . I understand that she is just doing her duty and no case can be fast tracked but another "couple of weeks" is killing me.


----------



## Guest

miyur said:


> Yes, I know my CO is sweet when it comes to communication  . I understand that she is just doing her duty and no case can be fast tracked but another "couple of weeks" is killing me.


I would not be too stressed about it. She is keeping room for anomalies if any....


----------



## tintin_papay

Red_dust said:


> 1- Yes - you can use the same one used 8 months back for the assessment. A new letter, (upto current date), is also required, which shows that you are still employed. Duties can be in the first letter and second letter can be like a certificate of employment.
> 2- Format can vary from company to company. But, should have a list of your duties (top 4-5 would do, i suppose). Better to get from your manager or HR head. If you already have, a basic letter of employment is sufficient, unless your job profile has changed a lot. If you have changed jobs, then you will have to get a new duties letter.


Would you mind to let us know your 
CO's initial?


----------



## miyur

*Thanks, Simone *



simone1 said:


> I would not be too stressed about it. She is keeping room for anomalies if any....


Thanks, Simone. How are things at your end ?


----------



## jinkyongann

metaform said:


> Congratulations! Seems like it was yesterday when we were waiting for a CO. And I still have not been contacted.


Yes. It was a few weeks ago which we were so scared that our applications got delayed in the system, with no ack letter.
I guess I am lucky to have an efficient CO, who clears the applicants very fast. Sincerely hope your application would be granted soon.


----------



## wanttomove

jinkyongann said:


> Yes. It was a few weeks ago which we were so scared that our applications got delayed in the system, with no ack letter.
> I guess I am lucky to have an efficient CO, who clears the applicants very fast. Sincerely hope your application would be granted soon.


Please share the Co initials? Me too have a CO from team 6.... I have gotten Co assigned on 17th Sep. 
Were there any employment verifications?


----------



## jinkyongann

wanttomove said:


> Please share the Co initials? Me too have a CO from team 6.... I have gotten Co assigned on 17th Sep.
> Were there any employment verifications?


CO: RJ. 
No employment verifications.
And I am not asked to submit Form 80.


----------



## Guest

miyur said:


> Thanks, Simone. How are things at your end ?


No news from CO yet. I just recollected that Vic SS team had already done my employment verification by emailing my employer in Australia. What more does my CO want? Height of procrastination if that is what it is unless she is on holidays or something...


----------



## rks890

miyur said:


> Guys, now this is what I got a minute ago
> 
> "
> All requirements from your end have been fulflled and your health examination has been returned with no significant findings.
> 
> I am currently waiting on the outcome of some internal checks prior to being able to finalise your application. Feel free to enquire again in another couple of weeks.
> "
> Does it mean that they have received "All okay" for medicals from medical panel.
> I am not sure what the second point means though.



Hi Miyur,

Any update on employee verification call, did the embassy guy contact you again before you got this mail from CO??


----------



## miyur

rks890 said:


> Hi Miyur,
> 
> Any update on employee verification call, did the embassy guy contact you again before you got this mail from CO??


Nope, man. It was just one heavenly call.


----------



## Samy123

Hi,
I got my 189 visa acknowledgement today. Can anyone tell how long it takes to get the decision as I hv already submitted all docs.

Has anyone been granted 189 visa????

Thanks


----------



## Samy123

Hi,
I got my 189 visa acknowledgement today. Can anyone tell how long it takes to get the decision as I hv already submitted all docs.

Has anyone been granted 189 visa????

Thanks


----------



## zakinaeem

Samy123 said:


> Hi,
> I got my 189 visa acknowledgement today. Can anyone tell how long it takes to get the decision as I hv already submitted all docs.
> 
> Has anyone been granted 189 visa????
> 
> Thanks


It can take upto 4 - 5 weeks for a case officer (CO) to be assigned. There is no definitive timeline from there on as your case will depend on alot of factors (e.g. medicals, security checks etc.). However the DIAC website states that the official processing time for 189 is not more than 12 months at most. I have though seen cases on this forum where people have got their visa grants within 3 to 4 months as well. 

By the way, what country are you from? If anything, do update your signature and share your timeline. Should help others on the forum.

Best of luck.


----------



## omarau

arabidopsis said:


> I hussled my CO a bit asking him to give me an update on how things are going (because I can't check it on my eVisa or VEVO) and he sent me a similar e-mail,I think it's a generic one.The waiting continues...



i did the same like you did and got almost the same answer as well ... 
I too cant check status on eVisa its not working for me


----------



## adidivs

zakinaeem said:


> It can take upto 4 - 5 weeks for a case officer (CO) to be assigned. There is no definitive timeline from there on as your case will depend on alot of factors (e.g. medicals, security checks etc.). However the DIAC website states that the official processing time for 189 is not more than 12 months at most. I have though seen cases on this forum where people have got their visa grants within 3 to 4 months as well.
> 
> By the way, what country are you from? If anything, do update your signature and share your timeline. Should help others on the forum.
> 
> Best of luck.


it's been 4 weeks now
counting on for the last week.
I am waiting for my PCC too.


----------



## omarau

Is there anybody else here that has got a CO with initials KD from team33?


----------



## nav.mahajan

jinkyongann said:


> CO: RJ.
> No employment verifications.
> And I am not asked to submit Form 80.


Congrats Jinky jongman...... Good to see this for you.....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## irishshoegal

appubabu said:


> An alternate option is to send documents to '[email protected]' stating that you are not able to upload documents in eVisa page.
> 
> Don't forget to mention the below details in each of your mails
> Details of the primary applicant
> &#149; Full name:
> &#149; Date of birth:
> &#149; Passport number:
> &#149; Transaction Reference Number:
> 
> For further clarification, refer to the attached document intended for Migration Agents. It reads
> Document Attachment Issues
> This appears to be an intermittent problem. Often an error may occur on an initial attempt to attach documents, while a subsequent attempt may be successful. For further guidance on file types and tips for reducing file sizes. See: Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application
> If you are still unable to attach relevant documents to the application, these may be forwarded by email separately to the department. Email: [email protected]


Thanks for getting back to me I have been assigned a CO today YAY.... Team 2


----------



## irishshoegal

appubabu said:


> An alternate option is to send documents to '[email protected]' stating that you are not able to upload documents in eVisa page.
> 
> Don't forget to mention the below details in each of your mails
> Details of the primary applicant
> &#149; Full name:
> &#149; Date of birth:
> &#149; Passport number:
> &#149; Transaction Reference Number:
> 
> For further clarification, refer to the attached document intended for Migration Agents. It reads
> Document Attachment Issues
> This appears to be an intermittent problem. Often an error may occur on an initial attempt to attach documents, while a subsequent attempt may be successful. For further guidance on file types and tips for reducing file sizes. See: Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application
> If you are still unable to attach relevant documents to the application, these may be forwarded by email separately to the department. Email: [email protected]


Thanks for getting back to me I have been assigned a CO today YAY.... Team 2


----------



## irishshoegal

Gary2379 said:


> Still no co allocation,been 4 weeks today,been hassling my agent and she has told me to wait an other 2 weeks,she says there is nothing she can do as untill you have been allocated a co all emails sent go to an auto generated system where u will recieve a msg saying your application is in progress,does anybody know if this sounds right?thanks!!


Hi Gary I got a CO today and if I remember correctly our dates are similar Team3 CO allocation


----------



## jinkyongann

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats Jinky jongman...... Good to see this for you.....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


HI nav.mahajan,
How is your application going? Have not heard from you since the SA approval.


----------



## Gary2379

Congratulations shoegirl!!...u must be very happy....still no co for me just got off the phone to my agent and she says just to sit tight,I might have to change the flight again nowit's very frustrating!...I hoping I have a silent co as she has sent off all the documents already!.....I see on other forums aswell there are grants being given each day so hopefully ours will be here soon enough!!


----------



## RayZor

Hi,

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

On this page it says a CO will be allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement. Further down the page it says:


If your application is in one of the catagories listed below, ensure all relevant information and required supporting documentation has been provided to the department, including undertaking any outstanding health and character clearances before your application is allocated:

priority Group 3
lodged within one month of the dates listed in the Allocation table above for Priority Groups 4 or 5
lodged within three months of the dates listed in the Priority Exempt table above.


This means medicals should be completed BEFORE the application is allocated to a CO. I thought we should wait until a CO was allocated before doing Meds.

Thanks,
RayZor


----------



## zakinaeem

RayZor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> On this page it says a CO will be allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement. Further down the page it says:
> 
> 
> If your application is in one of the catagories listed below, ensure all relevant information and required supporting documentation has been provided to the department, including undertaking any outstanding health and character clearances before your application is allocated:
> 
> priority Group 3
> lodged within one month of the dates listed in the Allocation table above for Priority Groups 4 or 5
> lodged within three months of the dates listed in the Priority Exempt table above.
> 
> 
> This means medicals should be completed BEFORE the application is allocated to a CO. I thought we should wait until a CO was allocated before doing Meds.
> 
> Thanks,
> RayZor


True for 190, but doesn't apply to 189.


----------



## appubabu

irishshoegal said:


> Thanks for getting back to me I have been assigned a CO today YAY.... Team 2


Glad it helped.. Good luck for the rest of process!


----------



## nav.mahajan

jinkyongann said:


> HI nav.mahajan,
> How is your application going? Have not heard from you since the SA approval.


I'm waiting from long time for my son's passport.... Got the passport number only till now... Passport is in transit sent by the passport office..... will get it by weekend and will lodge the visa application... :ranger: :boxing::boxing:


----------



## tryingaustralia

nav.mahajan said:


> I'm waiting from long time for my son's passport.... Got the passport number only till now... Passport is in transit sent by the passport office..... will get it by weekend and will lodge the visa application... :ranger: :boxing::boxing:


Ohh!! no wonder u were so silent all these days! 

wish u luck for all the further steps!


----------



## adidivs

adidivs said:


> Thanks prgopala
> You built some hopes that COs are getting allocated


hurray
got CO allocated


----------



## zakinaeem

adidivs said:


> hurray
> got CO allocated


Congrats bro! Whoop Whooop! :clap2:


----------



## Batman1982

adidivs said:


> hurray
> got CO allocated


Congrats Buddy...good luck!!!


----------



## irishshoegal

Gary2379 said:


> Congratulations shoegirl!!...u must be very happy....still no co for me just got off the phone to my agent and she says just to sit tight,I might have to change the flight again nowit's very frustrating!...I hoping I have a silent co as she has sent off all the documents already!.....I see on other forums aswell there are grants being given each day so hopefully ours will be here soon enough!!


Gary I reckon it's on it's way to you, keep the faith mate, I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

adidivs said:


> hurray
> got CO allocated


Congratulations! My official application date is September 12 and up to now I don't have a CO, hope it's our turn next week! Congratulations again!


----------



## miyur

*Quite day on this thread *

I was expecting some more grants today but it seems like the sea is too silent. Hopefully, next week starts with loads of visa grants (including mine  ). Cheers!


----------



## v190

*e-Visa - Few clarifications*

All,

I've posted few questions here. It would be great if you could have a look and share your thoughts.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-190-invitations-holders-102.html#post917015

Kind Regards, VJ


----------



## omarau

miyur said:


> I was expecting some more grants today but it seems like the sea is too silent. Hopefully, next week starts with loads of visa grants (including mine  ). Cheers!


yup i reckon you would be the first, by the way time change in Australia is scheduled on Sunday


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal

Dear All,

I need a comment here

My friend has done his bachelor's in Commerce(B.com) and afterwards he is doing jobs as analyst programmer for last 8 years. Could someone tell me is he eligible to apply for Analyst programmer with the degree he has or if not what is the best possible occupation he may apply in.

Your feedback will be highly appreciated


----------



## sumi.24

Hi Everyone,

I am a Newbie, subclass 189 Visa lodged on 20th September, Waiting for CO...
Meanwhile, I have few questions posted in my thread - Spouse English Proficiency Proof...

Can you guys please help me in response to my thread...:confused2:

Looking forward to hear from you...

Cheers
Sumi


----------



## metaform

No Victoria-state-nominated applicants to be granted a visa or a CO yet?


----------



## appubabu

metaform said:


> No Victoria-state-nominated applicants to be granted a visa or a CO yet?


I applied 190 visa with Victoria State Sponsorship and was granted visa on 28 Sep 2012.


----------



## sumi.24

Thanks for sharing the Google doc to keep track on sublcass 189 invites...
I too updated mine and will keep posted on progress...


----------



## appubabu

Muhammad Umair Iqbal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need a comment here
> 
> My friend has done his bachelor's in Commerce(B.com) and afterwards he is doing jobs as analyst programmer for last 8 years. Could someone tell me is he eligible to apply for Analyst programmer with the degree he has or if not what is the best possible occupation he may apply in.
> 
> Your feedback will be highly appreciated


Your friend would be assessed as a Analyst Programmer with a qualification not related with ICT. See the details of the same from the ACS site - http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

Further any professional certifications related to the nominated occupation can make the application even more stronger. 

Since he has been a analyst programmer for 8 years, he would get a positive skill assessment - which ever scenario you consider for the qualification _(ICT Major, ICT Minor, ICT Major but not related to the nominated qualification, ICT Minor but not related to the nominated qualification or Not Applicable ICT qualification)_. 
Your friend need employment reference letters and other verifiable documents to support his experience claim.

Hope you got your answer. Good luck!


----------



## adidivs

LittleBoyBlue said:


> Congratulations! My official application date is September 12 and up to now I don't have a CO, hope it's our turn next week! Congratulations again!


Yup u will get it soon buddy
I think they (DIAC ) will stand by the timelines


----------



## adidivs

Batman1982 said:


> Congrats Buddy...good luck!!!


Thank you
Just a suggestion to u guys

The letter from CO states that all required documents to be submitted within 28 days
In case there is a delay a receipt of whatever applied needs to be given as proof.
Eg: receipt for PCC

In case u haven't gt the PCC get started so that u can save some time
Getting medical s done also will not harm


----------



## adidivs

zakinaeem said:


> Congrats bro! Whoop Whooop! :clap2:


Thanks buddy
Same suggestion for u too


----------



## sumi.24

All the best Adi, what does your status look like now? Because when I too log in, I can see "Status is in Progress".


----------



## adidivs

sumi.24 said:


> All the best Adi, what does your status look like now? Because when I too log in, I can see "Status is in Progress".


Hi Sumi,

Thanks for it. The status is in progress only but the status of inidvidual documents is received in some of them now and some changed to requested.

Can you let me know your app status? Your signature will be helpful for others too.

cheers,
adidivs


----------



## Rekha Raman

Muhammad Umair Iqbal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need a comment here
> 
> My friend has done his bachelor's in Commerce(B.com) and afterwards he is doing jobs as analyst programmer for last 8 years. Could someone tell me is he eligible to apply for Analyst programmer with the degree he has or if not what is the best possible occupation he may apply in.
> 
> Your feedback will be highly appreciated


Hi Umair,

your friend can apply as system analyst, but he has to submit RPL instead of ACS directly. RPL - recognition of prior learning.

hope this helps 

Rekha


----------



## GoinDownUnder

My CO just contacted me and informed me of the required documents that I need to send, but I have already uploaded all these documents through the portal, anyone else had the same experience? Should I just send the documents via email instead?

I uploaded scanned notarized copies in the E-Visa Portal.
My CO is from Team 6 his initials are S.A.


----------



## tintin_papay

GoinDownUnder said:


> My CO just contacted me and informed me of the required documents that I need to send, but I have already uploaded all these documents through the portal, anyone else had the same experience? Should I just send the documents via email instead?
> 
> I uploaded scanned notarized copies in the E-Visa Portal.
> My CO is from Team 6 his initials are S.A.


Hi sometimes, even though the docs are uploaded, CO can't view them. May be a glitch in the system.


----------



## Rekha Raman

GoinDownUnder said:


> My CO just contacted me and informed me of the required documents that I need to send, but I have already uploaded all these documents through the portal, anyone else had the same experience? Should I just send the documents via email instead?
> 
> I uploaded scanned notarized copies in the E-Visa Portal.
> My CO is from Team 6 his initials are S.A.



Me and my friends had to send the docs again eventhough we have submitted them.. for us also its team 6.


Rekha


----------



## GoinDownUnder

Rekha Raman said:


> Me and my friends had to send the docs again eventhough we have submitted them.. for us also its team 6.
> 
> 
> Rekha


So you guys had to sent the docs via email as well? thanks a lot for the help!!


----------



## Rekha Raman

GoinDownUnder said:


> So you guys had to sent the docs via email as well? thanks a lot for the help!!


yup emailed to CO directly


----------



## Prass2012

Folks,

I have submitted my PCC and meds.. but dont clearly.. how to find out a CO is assigned.

in the acknowledgement letter asking for meds, there is a signature with a name and mentioning Team 10.. 

is that CO? 

please clarify fellow travellers to Aus.


----------



## sumi.24

Prass2012 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have submitted my PCC and meds.. but dont clearly.. how to find out a CO is assigned.
> 
> in the acknowledgement letter asking for meds, there is a signature with a name and mentioning Team 10..
> 
> is that CO?
> 
> please clarify fellow travellers to Aus.



I cross checked with my acknowledgment letter, but hasn't found any signature or team. 
May be prgopala and Adidivs can help us on this since they got CO allocated...:confused2:


----------



## tintin_papay

GoinDownUnder said:


> My CO just contacted me and informed me of the required documents that I need to send, but I have already uploaded all these documents through the portal, anyone else had the same experience? Should I just send the documents via email instead?
> 
> I uploaded scanned notarized copies in the E-Visa Portal.
> My CO is from Team 6 his initials are S.A.


CO contacted you on Sat Day?


----------



## tandl

tintin_papay said:


> CO contacted you on Sat Day?


Tons of cases, working over time?


----------



## tandl

GoinDownUnder said:


> My CO just contacted me and informed me of the required documents that I need to send, but I have already uploaded all these documents through the portal, anyone else had the same experience? Should I just send the documents via email instead?
> 
> I uploaded scanned notarized copies in the E-Visa Portal.
> My CO is from Team 6 his initials are S.A.


GoingDownUnder, you might like to check the doc status of the ones CO requested. Are they 'received' or 'required'? I've got a mixture of those in my list.


----------



## tonyaldo

Hi all, I recently received an invitation for subclass 189 based on 65 points. I am more or less done with the online application but would like to clarify some of the questions in the form. I assume most here have submitted their apps so any hints would be greatly appreciated. 


1) Relationship status
I am getting engaged soon and am thinking of selecting engaged. When I do that it asks me "Date of intended marriage". I do not know the date for certain at this point so I will guesstimate. Do you understand the significance of this answer? Generally speaking, how easy/difficult it is to get your wife after you have landed in Australia?


2) Migrating family members
Are there any migrating family members included in this application? Are there any migrating family members included in this application?
At the moment, nobody is interested in migrating with me. In the future, after landing, my mother and sister (27 yrs old) may like to join me. How easy/difficult is it to apply a visa for them?

3) 
Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
What is the definition of dependent here? And if they are non-migrating what is the significance of this question? Should I mention my mother and sister and non-migrating dependent family members? Would this make a difference when and should they decide to migrate to australia?

4)
Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
I have lived in several countries since I was born. Does this mean I have to list every country I lived in since the date I was born? Or does this only apply to my adult life? How do your respond to this question?

Thanks


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

Hi all, I recently received an invitation for subclass 189 based on 65 points. I am more or less done with the online application but would like to clarify some of the questions in the form. I assume most here have submitted their apps so any hints would be greatly appreciated. 


1) Relationship status
I am getting engaged soon and am thinking of selecting engaged. When I do that it asks me "Date of intended marriage". I do not know the date for certain at this point so I will guesstimate. Do you understand the significance of this answer? Generally speaking, how easy/difficult it is to get your wife after you have landed in Australia? 
You can put an estimate or you can opt for the procedure for change in particulars or defacto partner. In defacto partner, you have to prove that you have been together for several years and sharing finances and living in the same place. 


2) Migrating family members
Are there any migrating family members included in this application? Are there any migrating family members included in this application?
At the moment, nobody is interested in migrating with me. In the future, after landing, my mother and sister (27 yrs old) may like to join me. How easy/difficult is it to apply a visa for them?

Dependents are only those under 18, if they're over 18, you can add them but you have to prove they're really dependent on you financially and a lot more. Let me quote the manual "You may include other relatives in your application if they are wholly or substantially reliant on you for
financial support for their basic needs of food, shelter and clothing and they have been reliant on you for
that support for a substantial period. They must also be more reliant on you for support than on any other
person or source.
A relative may also be considered dependent on you if they are reliant on you for financial support
because they have a mental or physical disability which stops them from earning a living to support
themselves."

3) 
Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
What is the definition of dependent here? And if they are non-migrating what is the significance of this question? Should I mention my mother and sister and non-migrating dependent family members? Would this make a difference when and should they decide to migrate to australia?

Same answer as above, download General Skilled Migration Booklet 6, page 32 to understand the definition of dependent by DIAC.

4)
Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
I have lived in several countries since I was born. Does this mean I have to list every country I lived in since the date I was born? Or does this only apply to my adult life? How do your respond to this question?

Yes, but these excludes those short term trips. You only need to specify countries in the last 10 years.

Thanks


----------



## GoinDownUnder

tandl said:


> GoingDownUnder, you might like to check the doc status of the ones CO requested. Are they 'received' or 'required'? I've got a mixture of those in my list.


I actually got the email around 2PM Friday and was caught up in a few things myself 
I've always just seen either 'Requested' or 'Recommended' in the document status. 

I just decided to send all the documents in the email again, but I noticed that it's just the general [email protected] email address 

The information letter I got says that I need to respond within 28 days and send out all the requirements the CO needs.


----------



## jt04

GoinDownUnder said:


> I actually got the email around 2PM Friday and was caught up in a few things myself
> I've always just seen either 'Requested' or 'Recommended' in the document status.
> 
> I just decided to send all the documents in the email again, but I noticed that it's just the general [email protected] email address
> 
> The information letter I got says that I need to respond within 28 days and send out all the requirements the CO needs.


Hi! I was also asked to send the documents which I have already uploaded. Maybe, I will just reupload the documents and at the same time, send them via that email.


----------



## metaform

GoinDownUnder said:


> I actually got the email around 2PM Friday and was caught up in a few things myself
> I've always just seen either 'Requested' or 'Recommended' in the document status.
> 
> I just decided to send all the documents in the email again, but I noticed that it's just the general [email protected] email address
> 
> The information letter I got says that I need to respond within 28 days and send out all the requirements the CO needs.


DO you know in which team your CO belongs? I believe each team has their own mailbox.


----------



## ATA

*Acknowledgement email*



engtoaus said:


> Visa Lodged & paid 09 Sep but acknowledgement email mentioned lodgement date as 17Sep.
> So i guess Visa Lodged 17 Sep..... seems like CO allocation towards end of Oct...


Hi engtoaus,

I also received the invite on 1st Sep and submitted and paid for the application on 19th September but still haven't received any "acknowledgement email".
Could you please confirm which email id they used to send acknowledgement. The one given in "Electronic communication"section or to the one in "Authorised recipient contact details"?

Thanks for your cooperation and good luck

Cheers!
ATA


----------



## irshad2005

adidivs said:


> hurray
> got CO allocated


Hi adidivs,

Did the CO ask for any additional docs ???
If yes then for what ??
And what docs did u submit ??


----------



## Rekha Raman

GoinDownUnder said:


> I actually got the email around 2PM Friday and was caught up in a few things myself
> I've always just seen either 'Requested' or 'Recommended' in the document status.
> 
> I just decided to send all the documents in the email again, but I noticed that it's just the general [email protected] email address
> 
> The information letter I got says that I need to respond within 28 days and send out all the requirements the CO needs.



Here is the email ID : [email protected]

Do not forget to mention your CO name in the subject line alongwith ur TRN #.


Rekha


----------



## fivetd

What exactly is the acknowledge letter? 
Does it mean you have been allocated to a CO or that they received your visa application and a CO will be assigned soon after?


----------



## GoinDownUnder

jt04 said:


> Hi! I was also asked to send the documents which I have already uploaded. Maybe, I will just reupload the documents and at the same time, send them via that email.


Hi there @jt04, yeah i think you should. Is your CO also from Team 6? In my case, the CO has not seen any of the documents I have uploaded almost a month ago..  it's sad and frustrating .. 



metaform said:


> DO you know in which team your CO belongs? I believe each team has their own mailbox.


@metaform, my CO is from Team 6 but I looked at the attached pdf and mustave missed out the team email. The pdf just informed me to send an email to [email protected]



Rekha Raman said:


> Here is the email ID : [email protected]
> 
> Do not forget to mention your CO name in the subject line alongwith ur TRN #.
> 
> 
> Rekha


@rekha Raman.. I didn't see this email address in the correspondence letter though. I will re-send the documents to the email address you gave. thanks a lot! appreciate it!


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

fivetd said:


> What exactly is the acknowledge letter?
> Does it mean you have been allocated to a CO or that they received your visa application and a CO will be assigned soon after?


It just a confirmation that DIAC has duly received your application & summarizes your application. It is different from CO assignment. The letter has your official Application date, thats the point where the 5 weeks count begins for CO allocation.(based on official timeline)


----------



## nav.mahajan

*Non migrating dependent query*

HI All,

Finally, I'm back in race and on forum. Got my son's passport today, i was waiting from last month and filed visa today. But now here is the scenario I'm facing. I have also mentioned my parents detail in non migrating dependents.....

When I have reached to documents page. Health docs and PCC is asked for my parents too..... Is it a bug in site????? some one else also has faced the same situation?????? .... :ranger: :confused2:


----------



## sherlock

nav.mahajan said:


> HI All,
> 
> Finally, I'm back in race and on forum. Got my son's passport today, i was waiting from last month and filed visa today. But now here is the scenario I'm facing. I have also mentioned my parents detail in non migrating dependents.....
> 
> When I have reached to documents page. Health docs and PCC is asked for my parents too..... Is it a bug in site????? some one else also has faced the same situation?????? .... :ranger: :confused2:


This is no bug
you are required to provide pcc and meds for all noigrating dependents. The diac site clearly mentoons that. Thats why i also put my parents in other family members section. You should probably send the change of circimstances form and change them to other family members. I guess u can do that once a co gets assigned.


----------



## fivetd

Do they have written somewhere how long it usually take before you receive the acknowledge letter?


----------



## irishshoegal

GoinDownUnder said:


> Hi there @jt04, yeah i think you should. Is your CO also from Team 6? In my case, the CO has not seen any of the documents I have uploaded almost a month ago..  it's sad and frustrating ..
> 
> @metaform, my CO is from Team 6 but I looked at the attached pdf and mustave missed out the team email. The pdf just informed me to send an email to [email protected]
> 
> @rekha Raman.. I didn't see this email address in the correspondence letter though. I will re-send the documents to the email address you gave. thanks a lot! appreciate it!


I didn't have this email either just the no.reply email will use this one but change 6 to 2. Thanks Rekha


----------



## tenten

I am yet to come across where it is written, but experiences shared here suggest that the acknowledgement email is received in a day or two after lodging application.


----------



## tandl

@irishshoegal, make sure your CO does come from an Adelaide team. there's Brisbane teams.


----------



## 4ndy

Did anyone using the positive skill assessment for TR to apply 190?


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

tenten said:


> I am yet to come across where it is written, but experiences shared here suggest that the acknowledgement email is received in a day or two after lodging application.


I can't remember which document it was mentioned, officially it was 7 days, but heres the auto reply from [email protected]

Delays In Acknowledgement Letters

In the short term there will be a delay of up to 10 working days until an acknowledgement letter is received for e-lodged applications. You should however receive an automatic Transmission Record Number (TRN) and where applicable automatic confirmation of payment for the application.


----------



## irishshoegal

tandl said:


> @irishshoegal, make sure your CO does come from an Adelaide team. there's Brisbane teams.


It's definitely the Adelaide team I'm wondering why I didn't get that contact email address from them on the letter


----------



## Rekha Raman

sherlock said:


> This is no bug
> you are required to provide pcc and meds for all noigrating dependents. The diac site clearly mentoons that. Thats why i also put my parents in other family members section. You should probably send the change of circimstances form and change them to other family members. I guess u can do that once a co gets assigned.



I did the same I put my mother in law as non migrating dependent and here is what the CO said about it, he sent me a correction form and asked me to confirm if I still want her to be non migrant or move to other family member...

here is some pointers from CO :

Please see Immigration’s definition of member of the family unit:

1.12 (1) Subject to subregulations (2), (2A), (6) and (7), a person is a member of the family unit
of another person (in this subregulation called the family head) if the person is:
(a) a spouse of the family head; or
(b) a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse of the family head; or
(c) a dependent child of a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse of the family head;
or
(e) a relative of the family head or of a spouse of the family head who:
(i) has never married or is widowed, divorced or separated; and
(ii) is usually resident in the family head's household; and
(iii) is dependent on the family head.

Please consider that although RAMAN, Sulochana (01/01/1952) may be financially and
emotionally dependent on your for support, any dependent members of your family unit (migrating
or not) are required to meet the health and character requirements, and all persons are subject
to a 'one fail all fail policy' in regard to health and character outcomes. If they do not meet the
above definition of member of the family unit please complete Form 1023, indicating that they
should have been entered on the application as "Other Family Members" This form is available
at the following internet link:

If you still consider that they should be entered as a non-migrating dependent, further information
will be required and if considered not to meet the Department's assessment as a member of the
family unit, they will be refused.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Rekha Raman said:


> I did the same I put my mother in law as non migrating dependent and here is what the CO said about it, he sent me a correction form and asked me to confirm if I still want her to be non migrant or move to other family member...
> 
> here is some pointers from CO :
> 
> Please see Immigration&#146;s definition of member of the family unit:
> 
> 1.12 (1) Subject to subregulations (2), (2A), (6) and (7), a person is a member of the family unit
> of another person (in this subregulation called the family head) if the person is:
> (a) a spouse of the family head; or
> (b) a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse of the family head; or
> (c) a dependent child of a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse of the family head;
> or
> (e) a relative of the family head or of a spouse of the family head who:
> (i) has never married or is widowed, divorced or separated; and
> (ii) is usually resident in the family head's household; and
> (iii) is dependent on the family head.
> 
> Please consider that although RAMAN, Sulochana (01/01/1952) may be financially and
> emotionally dependent on your for support, any dependent members of your family unit (migrating
> or not) are required to meet the health and character requirements, and all persons are subject
> to a 'one fail all fail policy' in regard to health and character outcomes. If they do not meet the
> above definition of member of the family unit please complete Form 1023, indicating that they
> should have been entered on the application as "Other Family Members" This form is available
> at the following internet link:
> 
> If you still consider that they should be entered as a non-migrating dependent, further information
> will be required and if considered not to meet the Department's assessment as a member of the
> family unit, they will be refused.


Thanks rekha and Sherlock.... So if I get Pcc and health checks for my parents done.... They can be included in visa later on or not????? My only motive to show them as non migrating dependents... So that I can apply visa for them..

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Rekha Raman

nav.mahajan said:


> Thanks rekha and Sherlock.... So if I get Pcc and health checks for my parents done.... They can be included in visa later on or not????? My only motive to show them as non migrating dependents... So that I can apply visa for them..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


yes, u can but without mentioning them on ur application rite nw also will not hamper any future plans of getting them included as dependents...

Only catch if now included is god forbid if their meds come out as negative for whatever reasons ur application will be refused ... as mentioned one refused all refused.. even though they r non migrants.. reason for rejection is high BP and related health probs..

think and make a decision, my suggestion.


Rekha


----------



## Destination Journey

*about form 80*

Guys, 

while filling form 80, I am confused about following, please help:

1. Are you of Arabic descent? 
I was born in pakistan. So I am not. Correct?

2. Have you ever had an alternative date of birth?
What this means? My original DOB is different then the documented one but its same in all documents.

3. Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel document at
Question 1? Yes, 
How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent,
naturalisation)?
I answered "Birth" and gave "Date you gained this citizenship" my DOB, is this fine?

4. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers
(including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?
Attach certified copies of original documents and English translations.
Our national ID card is not in english. How should I get its english translation? Just make word document in english my self and get it certified by notary?

5. Attach certified copies of original documents and English translations that give evidence of your address
What should I provide here? Telephone bill, electricity bill will do? None of the bills come in my name. They all are in my father's name.

6. Do you have personal contacts in Australia (including business
contacts/sponsor)?
I don't have any relatives. I mentioned a friend in my Vic SS. Should I mention him here or not?

Part C – Travel to Australia
7. Proposed arrival details
Do I need to answer this? I don't have my visa how can I answer it.

8 Are you applying for a temporary visa?
I said "No". Is this ok? 190 is permanent visa.

9. What is the main reason for going to Australia? Include details of any dates that are of special significance to your time in Australia
What do we have to write here? Immigration? Job prospect? Quality of life?


----------



## adidivs

irshad2005 said:


> Hi adidivs,
> 
> Did the CO ask for any additional docs ???
> If yes then for what ??
> And what docs did u submit ??


hi irshad2005

So far nothing in particular.
Whatever was mentioned in checklist was asked again as they are not able to view attachments.

I will keep you posted in case i get any particular documents requested.

thanks,
adidivs


----------



## migo83

appubabu said:


> I learn that quite a lot of people are concerned about CO not being allocated to their case. Here is my 5 cents for them..
> 
> For anyone who have been waiting for the CO allocation and 5 weeks has passed since the date of submitting the application, you may send a mail to [email protected], with the subject reading 'Case Officer Allocation: File Number - TRN - Full Name'
> Also mention the below details in the mail.
> Details of the primary applicant
> • Full name:
> • Date of birth:
> • Passport number:
> • Transaction Reference Number:
> • Visa Type:
> 
> Your request will forwarded to your CO and they generally contact you, confirming that he/she is your assigned CO. But I am warning you upfront that this in no way is going to speeden the final visa grant.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> *Please don't send the request mail before 5 weeks from the date of application, as it would not benefit you. At the same time, they would stop responding to other applicants (in the future) who have passed 5 weeks and are eagerly waiting for the CO.*


What is a File Number? and how do u get it?


----------



## appubabu

migo83 said:


> What is a File Number? and how do u get it?


File Number is generally mentioned in the acknowledgement mail (the first mail from DIAC after application lodgement) to your application by the support officer or case officer. It is not mandatory to mention in the correspondence if you have your TRN.


----------



## engtoaus

I got the acknowledgement email from 
[email protected] 





ATA said:


> Hi engtoaus,
> 
> I also received the invite on 1st Sep and submitted and paid for the application on 19th September but still haven't received any "acknowledgement email".
> Could you please confirm which email id they used to send acknowledgement. The one given in "Electronic communication"section or to the one in "Authorised recipient contact details"?
> 
> Thanks for your cooperation and good luck
> 
> Cheers!
> ATA


----------



## ATA

engtoaus said:


> I got the acknowledgement email from
> [email protected]


Thanks engtoaus.
Would it be appropriate for me dropping an email asking about the acknowledgement from the department since it is more than 18 days or should I just wait for them to do it at their convenience. I just have a receipt of the payment generated soon after paying using my credit card.

Regards,
ATA


----------



## ATA

adidivs said:


> hi irshad2005
> 
> So far nothing in particular.
> Whatever was mentioned in checklist was asked again as they are not able to view attachments.
> 
> I will keep you posted in case i get any particular documents requested.
> 
> thanks,
> adidivs


Thanks for the information adidivs. It certainly helps all of us here. I understand the document checklist appear against each applicant is the one we need to upload. I have uploaded all of them other than medical & PCC (which I am busy arranging).
Good luck,


----------



## Bada_ping

*waiting*

Hey guys..just wondering 

1. Should I finish the PCC and the medical check before being contacted by co or should I wait for his request?

2.As a proof of Identity, is passport and birth certificate enough or should I include my national ID as well?

3.Apart from form 80 is there any other forms that the CO might request...these forms take time in filing them, I felt like being interrogated 


wish u all the best with ur applications


----------



## buddi

Submitted my 189 application on 1 Oct 2012 and received acknowledgment letter today together with a class A bridging visa automatically in case my current 457 ceases. With that acknowledgment letter, I then applied for Medicare card and receive one that is valid for one year. So far so good!


----------



## Samy123

buddi said:


> Submitted my 189 application on 1 Oct 2012 and received acknowledgment letter today together with a class A bridging visa automatically in case my current 457 ceases. With that acknowledgment letter, I then applied for Medicare card and receive one that is valid for one year. So far so good!


Hi Buddi,

Great!!! 
I also have applied 189 on 18th Sept n received ack on 3rd oct includ Bridging visa A. I also got my Medicare for 1 year. Pls update ur timeline if u will hv something new.

Thx


----------



## buddi

So if I understand correctly from here, we should have CO allocated within 5 weeks of receiving the acknowledgement.



Samy123 said:


> Hi Buddi,
> 
> Great!!!
> I also have applied 189 on 18th Sept n received ack on 3rd oct includ Bridging visa A. I also got my Medicare for 1 year. Pls update ur timeline if u will hv something new.
> 
> Thx


----------



## Samy123

buddi said:


> So if I understand correctly from here, we should have CO allocated within 5 weeks of receiving the acknowledgement.


Yes that's right. DIAC has mentioned stardard time for CO to be allocated in this time period. So fingers crossed n hope for the best.


----------



## tintin_papay

Hi,

I have a question, do we need to inform the state (e.g., NSW), after we make an application to DIAC?

or we should do it only after the VISA is granted.

Any experience mates?


----------



## tryingaustralia

tintin_papay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question, do we need to inform the state (e.g., NSW), after we make an application to DIAC?
> 
> or we should do it only after the VISA is granted.
> 
> Any experience mates?


after the diac application and before grant - no, not needed in the new 190 visa, as this is integrated in the system.

after visa, when flight booking is done, YES! though will like seniors to confirm this. I believe the state should know when you land there.


----------



## Guest

4ndy said:


> Did anyone using the positive skill assessment for TR to apply 190?


Hi There, 
Yes you can use the same ACS for PR if its valid.


----------



## tryingaustralia

Bada_ping said:


> Hey guys..just wondering
> 
> 1. Should I finish the PCC and the medical check before being contacted by co or should I wait for his request?
> yes, if you want to speed up the process, you can. A lot of guys do frontload.
> 2.As a proof of Identity, is passport and birth certificate enough or should I include my national ID as well?
> as a general rule of thumb, pass on as much information you can relevant to your application. strengthens and speeds up your case. i have seen people sending in medical insurance through company and company id-card copies as well. helps to prove your case.
> 3.Apart from form 80 is there any other forms that the CO might request...these forms take time in filing them, I felt like being interrogated
> form 1221. and for other docs requested by CO, refer the excel below
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?
> key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0
> 
> wish u all the best with ur applications


answers in red above. hope this helps.


----------



## borntobeaussie

Hi Guys, I applied for an 189 on 4th Oct, currently uploading documents. I have not been sent any acknowledgement yet. What do you guys mean by acknowledgement? Is it related to the timeline of CO being allocated?


----------



## ada14gerry

immu999 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application was submitted on 4th September but i haven't been allocated a CO yet.
> 
> anyidea?, should i wait or drop them an email?



Hi! We also lodged visa 190 on the 4th of Septemer. Today we were assigned a CO from team 33. So i think you'll "meet" your CO soon.


----------



## fivetd

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Guys, I applied for an 189 on 4th Oct, currently uploading documents. I have not been sent any acknowledgement yet. What do you guys mean by acknowledgement? Is it related to the timeline of CO being allocated?


It means that you get a confirmation that your application was received by DIAC. I lodged my visa application on 3rd of October and today I received my acknowledge letter.


----------



## buddi

Yeah, what fivetd said is right. If you are currently in Australia then you will receive a bridging visa grant as well. This bridging visa will come into effect if your current visa is expired while waiting for the outcome of the 189 visa.



fivetd said:


> It means that you get a confirmation that your application was received by DIAC. I lodged my visa application on 3rd of October and today I received my acknowledge letter.


----------



## borntobeaussie

I didnot know abt the bridging visa concept. Anyways my 457 is valid for another 3 years so I do not need a bridge visa...I hope the 457 will not be changed in any way.
Will update you guys when I rec the acknowledgement and will also update timelines in the spreadsheet. Best of luck for all of us. Trying to get PCC and Medicals done but thats a task in itself here in Australia


----------



## buddi

No, you still have your 457 visa. Say after 3 years when your 457 visa expires and your 189 application is not yet finalized then the bridging visa will come into effect and be handy. But I wouldn't think the 189 would take that much time given the 5 weeks allocation timescale. 





borntobeaussie said:


> I didnot know abt the bridging visa concept. Anyways my 457 is valid for another 3 years so I do not need a bridge visa...I hope the 457 will not be changed in any way.
> Will update you guys when I rec the acknowledgement and will also update timelines in the spreadsheet. Best of luck for all of us. Trying to get PCC and Medicals done but thats a task in itself here in Australia


----------



## borntobeaussie

Yeps thats true, it should not take so long, am expecting it by this year end coz my case is fairly simple. I have claimed no points for exp so not much to verify.
Sorry I never knew you got an 189 invite. Thats great! back in the day when we used to follow the EA thread for info on EA timelines.


buddi said:


> No, you still have your 457 visa. Say after 3 years when your 457 visa expires and your 189 application is not yet finalized then the bridging visa will come into effect and be handy. But I wouldn't think the 189 would take that much time given the 5 weeks allocation timescale.


----------



## sherlock

*About medicals.*

I got my meds done on 1st Oct. I wanted to check if they are finalized or not.

Whats the email address of HOC? Also, whats HOC?  Will they confirm if they have received my med results or not ?


----------



## borntobeaussie

Buddi, I understand you are in Australia, What did u put in as Usual Place of residence in the visa application. I have put in India and in the place where there were the countries mentioned where I have lived, I have put in my current stay in Australia. I hope thats alright


----------



## wanttomove

sherlock said:


> I got my meds done on 1st Oct. I wanted to check if they are finalized or not.
> 
> Whats the email address of HOC? Also, whats HOC?  Will they confirm if they have received my med results or not ?


[email protected]
[email protected]

I emailed to the above address as i have done medicals on 24th Sep using e-health clinic and the status of meds in online application is still "recommended".

The response was as:
_I can confirm that DIAC has received the health examination results for yourself, and your family members.

Your records are currently awaiting review by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth. Should further information be required, an officer from Global Health in Sydney will contact you directly. _


----------



## shahidyoyo

Hi Guys,
I have joined this forum today and wud like to get some information about CO allocation for 189. I have applied for 189 on 25th september and on 4th october got the acknowledgement letter from immi.
As the CO is allocated after 4 to 5 weeks, does this mean it is 4 to 5 weeks after 25th september or 4th october.


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal

appubabu said:


> Your friend would be assessed as a Analyst Programmer with a qualification not related with ICT. See the details of the same from the ACS site - http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> 
> Further any professional certifications related to the nominated occupation can make the application even more stronger.
> 
> Since he has been a analyst programmer for 8 years, he would get a positive skill assessment - which ever scenario you consider for the qualification _(ICT Major, ICT Minor, ICT Major but not related to the nominated qualification, ICT Minor but not related to the nominated qualification or Not Applicable ICT qualification)_.
> Your friend need employment reference letters and other verifiable documents to support his experience claim.
> 
> Hope you got your answer. Good luck!


Thanks appubabu !!


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Umair,
> 
> your friend can apply as system analyst, but he has to submit RPL instead of ACS directly. RPL - recognition of prior learning.
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Rekha



Thanks Rekha !


----------



## Batman1982

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have joined this forum today and wud like to get some information about CO allocation for 189. I have applied for 189 on 25th september and on 4th october got the acknowledgement letter from immi.
> As the CO is allocated after 4 to 5 weeks, does this mean it is 4 to 5 weeks after 25th september or 4th october.


within 4-5 weeks after ACK..i.e. from 4th Oct in your case...


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

shahidyoyo said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have joined this forum today and wud like to get some information about CO allocation for 189. I have applied for 189 on 25th september and on 4th october got the acknowledgement letter from immi.
> As the CO is allocated after 4 to 5 weeks, does this mean it is 4 to 5 weeks after 25th september or 4th october.


It depends on what is your application date in the acknowledgement letter. I lodged mine on the 3rd of September, unfortunately due to system issues the application date on my acknowledgement is 12th of September. There are other cases where the application date is equal to their lodge date (the date when they paid the application)


----------



## immu999

ada14gerry said:


> Hi! We also lodged visa 190 on the 4th of Septemer. Today we were assigned a CO from team 33. So i think you'll "meet" your CO soon.


Hey, got mine today as well.. Same team  

Requested same documents which i have uploaded. I think they haven't received it from the system properly? :/


----------



## Destination Journey

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> while filling form 80, I am confused about following, please help:
> 
> 1. Are you of Arabic descent?
> I was born in pakistan. So I am not. Correct?
> 
> 2. Have you ever had an alternative date of birth?
> What this means? My original DOB is different then the documented one but its same in all documents.
> 
> 3. Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel document at
> Question 1? Yes,
> How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent,
> naturalisation)?
> I answered "Birth" and gave "Date you gained this citizenship" my DOB, is this fine?
> 
> 4. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers
> (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?
> Attach certified copies of original documents and English translations.
> Our national ID card is not in english. How should I get its english translation? Just make word document in english my self and get it certified by notary?
> 
> 5. Attach certified copies of original documents and English translations that give evidence of your address
> What should I provide here? Telephone bill, electricity bill will do? None of the bills come in my name. They all are in my father's name.
> 
> 6. Do you have personal contacts in Australia (including business
> contacts/sponsor)?
> I don't have any relatives. I mentioned a friend in my Vic SS. Should I mention him here or not?
> 
> Part C – Travel to Australia
> 7. Proposed arrival details
> Do I need to answer this? I don't have my visa how can I answer it.
> 
> 8 Are you applying for a temporary visa?
> I said "No". Is this ok? 190 is permanent visa.
> 
> 9. What is the main reason for going to Australia? Include details of any dates that are of special significance to your time in Australia
> What do we have to write here? Immigration? Job prospect? Quality of life?



Please help people....


----------



## shohagkuet

immu999 said:


> Hey, got mine today as well.. Same team
> 
> Requested same documents which i have uploaded. I think they haven't received it from the system properly? :/


Would you please update your signature with your info detail (occupation code, date of lodge, CO allocation date etc)


----------



## omarau

sherlock said:


> I got my meds done on 1st Oct. I wanted to check if they are finalized or not.
> 
> Whats the email address of HOC? Also, whats HOC?  Will they confirm if they have received my med results or not ?


in my case the gave me a feedback saying that my medical reports were received and now awaiting assessment by a MOC and that they have huge backlog of work so this will take some time :s ... i see on other threads that meds takes 6-8 weeks to be finalized if they are to be checked by MOC. mine was received by Global Healthe around 10-09 so it might be another 4 weeks for me. i swear to good i might die of waiting before getting the grant


----------



## v190

*Medicare*



buddi said:


> Submitted my 189 application on 1 Oct 2012 and received acknowledgment letter today together with a class A bridging visa automatically in case my current 457 ceases. With that acknowledgment letter, I then applied for Medicare card and receive one that is valid for one year. So far so good!


Hi,

Do you get Medicare card even when you are on a 457 Visa? I thought other visa subclasses are eligible for Medicare after lodging the visa but not 457 Work Visa. Please confirm.

I'm pretty sure every one on a 457 should have Medical Insurance (eg. with BUPA) so do you still need to continue that Medical Insurance after receiving Medicare? Please advise.

Regards


----------



## v190

*CO Allocation*



buddi said:


> So if I understand correctly from here, we should have CO allocated within 5 weeks of receiving the acknowledgement.


I think it's within 5 weeks of "lodging" the application not from the date of acknowledgement. Not 100% sure though. DIAC site says:

Within 5 weeks of lodgement


----------



## tandl

sherlock said:


> I got my meds done on 1st Oct. I wanted to check if they are finalized or not.
> 
> Whats the email address of HOC? Also, whats HOC?  Will they confirm if they have received my med results or not ?


Sherlock, mind if post the CO's initials here?


----------



## prgopala

sherlock said:


> I got my meds done on 1st Oct. I wanted to check if they are finalized or not.
> 
> Whats the email address of HOC? Also, whats HOC?  Will they confirm if they have received my med results or not ?


Here you go
[email protected]
[email protected]

I sent them my enquiry and they confirmed both my and my wife's meds were finalized. We did meds on 18th Sept, but there were some problems uploading my wife's medicals hence the hospital had to email the reports to Aus.


----------



## buddi

I put my Australian address as I have not lived in my country of origin from the past ten years!



borntobeaussie said:


> Buddi, I understand you are in Australia, What did u put in as Usual Place of residence in the visa application. I have put in India and in the place where there were the countries mentioned where I have lived, I have put in my current stay in Australia. I hope thats alright


----------



## buddi

The Medicare officer checked my 457 visa and still issued me with the Medicare card for visitor valid for one year. So it should still be eligible for Medicare while on 457.

I am not sure about the other question though. In fact, I am interested to know too, even though my company still pays for my private health insurance.





v190 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you get Medicare card even when you are on a 457 Visa? I thought other visa subclasses are eligible for Medicare after lodging the visa but not 457 Work Visa. Please confirm.
> 
> I'm pretty sure every one on a 457 should have Medical Insurance (eg. with BUPA) so do you still need to continue that Medical Insurance after receiving Medicare? Please advise.
> 
> Regards


----------



## buddi

For the benefit of other forum members who are in Australia and want to apply for Medicare while waiting for 189 visa. Here is how we could get Medicare card. The official information is here.

- Go to any Medicare branch office
- Print and bring along the acknowledgement letter for 189 visa application sent to you by DIAC
- Bring along your passports and copies of them. If you have spouse and kids, bring them along with you as well because your spouse needs to sign the application form too.
- Bring along your bank account details for claim payment later on
- Fill in the form available over the counter. Once you've done this, the officer will immediately give you a temporary Medicare receipt with a Medicare number valid for one year. The physical Medicare card will be sent to you in 2-3 week time.


----------



## Moji

v190 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you get Medicare card even when you are on a 457 Visa? I thought other visa subclasses are eligible for Medicare after lodging the visa but not 457 Work Visa. Please confirm.
> 
> I'm pretty sure every one on a 457 should have Medical Insurance (eg. with BUPA) so do you still need to continue that Medical Insurance after receiving Medicare? Please advise.
> 
> Regards


Hi v190
I am too on a 457 and have enrolled with medicare. I confirmed with DIAC that having medicare satisfies the 8105 (health cover) condition of your visa and you can cancel your private health insurance. In my case i had insurance with Bupa which I cancelled after receiving my medicare card
Cheers


----------



## buddi

That's really good news for everyone who has to pay for private insurance!



Moji said:


> Hi v190
> I am too on a 457 and have enrolled with medicare. I confirmed with DIAC that having medicare satisfies the 8105 (health cover) condition of your visa and you can cancel your private health insurance. In my case i had insurance with Bupa which I cancelled after receiving my medicare card
> Cheers


----------



## v190

*Medicare*



Moji said:


> Hi v190
> I am too on a 457 and have enrolled with medicare. I confirmed with DIAC that having medicare satisfies the 8105 (health cover) condition of your visa and you can cancel your private health insurance. In my case i had insurance with Bupa which I cancelled after receiving my medicare card
> Cheers


Great info buddi & Moji, thank you!

So now it's a temporary medicare card right? After getting PR approved, do you have to do anything to get permanent medicare benefit - like updating the status of your Visa with Medicare? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## omarau

CO assigned over a months now and still no action of any kind: 
- no request for new documents/information.
- no job verification 
- no GRANT 
- and now not even replying to my emails ......... 

Anyone with the same experience?


----------



## Moji

v190 said:


> Great info buddi & Moji, thank you!
> 
> So now it's a temporary medicare card right? After getting PR approved, do you have to do anything to get permanent medicare benefit - like updating the status of your Visa with Medicare?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yep, its only valid for a year. I guess we do need to update details after visa grant
M


----------



## v190

Moji said:


> Yep, its only valid for a year. I guess we do need to update details after visa grant
> M


Thanks Moji!


----------



## Guest

omarau said:


> CO assigned over a months now and still no action of any kind:
> - no request for new documents/information.
> - no job verification
> - no GRANT
> - and now not even replying to my emails .........
> 
> Anyone with the same experience?


I am in the same boat and so is VaroonVerma. CO has shown no signs of processing our applications. Sick of waiting


----------



## omarau

simone1 said:


> I am in the same boat and so is VaroonVerma. CO has shown no signs of processing our applications. Sick of waiting


im now hoping that soon i will open my mailbox to find a grant letter,,,but seems too optimistic to be true


----------



## miyur

*me too *



omarau said:


> im now hoping that soon i will open my mailbox to find a grant letter,,,but seems too optimistic to be true


Tired of refreshing my mailbox now.


----------



## ada14gerry

immu999 said:


> Hey, got mine today as well.. Same team
> 
> Requested same documents which i have uploaded. I think they haven't received it from the system properly? :/


Received email from CO (Team 33) today requesting for the following:
1. PCC
2. Bank Statements (last 3 years)
3. Form 1221


----------



## ada14gerry

It seems that most of us here would have to wait, since being assigned with a CO, for almost a month

_____________________________
IELTS 13 Aug 2011: L-8, R-8.5, W-7, S-7; Vetasses Approved: QA Manager 11 May 2012; EOI Submission: 3 July 2012; SA Approved: 17 Aug 2012; DIAC Submission Acknowledgement Subclass 190: 04 Sep 2012; Medicals Done: 12 Sep 2012; CO Allocation: 08 Oct 2012


----------



## momin

*about form 1221*



ada14gerry said:


> It seems that most of us here would have to wait, since being assigned with a CO, for almost a month
> 
> _____________________________
> IELTS 13 Aug 2011: L-8, R-8.5, W-7, S-7; Vetasses Approved: QA Manager 11 May 2012; EOI Submission: 3 July 2012; SA Approved: 17 Aug 2012; DIAC Submission Acknowledgement Subclass 190: 04 Sep 2012; Medicals Done: 12 Sep 2012; CO Allocation: 08 Oct 2012



Hi.. did CO request you form no 1221 only for secondary applicant...or both...


and also I think DIAC didn't request form no 80? am I right?


----------



## dubaident

*Visa grant*

 I Have been granted visa under 190 victoria state sponsorship
My time lines are 
vic ss- 27/8/12
invitation-31/8/12
visa Application-1/9/12
CO allotment-6/9/12
request for additonal docs-11/9/12
PCC-11/9/12
med-15/9/12
addtional docs sent to CO by mail-30/9/12
visa grant-08/10/12 

CO was team2 from Adelaide 
Would like to thank all in this forum for providing tonnes of information which had been really heplful for me !!!
Best wishes to all expecting the grant !:thumb:


----------



## Destination Journey

dubaident said:


> I Have been granted visa under 190 victoria state sponsorship
> My time lines are
> vic ss- 27/8/12
> invitation-31/8/12
> visa Application-1/9/12
> CO allotment-6/9/12
> request for additonal docs-11/9/12
> PCC-11/9/12
> med-15/9/12
> addtional docs sent to CO by mail-30/9/12
> visa grant-08/10/12
> 
> CO was team2 from Adelaide
> Would like to thank all in this forum for providing tonnes of information which had been really heplful for me !!!
> Best wishes to all expecting the grant !:thumb:


wow that's quick! congrats!

can u list documents u provided? thanks.


----------



## prgopala

dubaident said:


> I Have been granted visa under 190 victoria state sponsorship
> My time lines are
> vic ss- 27/8/12
> invitation-31/8/12
> visa Application-1/9/12
> CO allotment-6/9/12
> request for additonal docs-11/9/12
> PCC-11/9/12
> med-15/9/12
> addtional docs sent to CO by mail-30/9/12
> visa grant-08/10/12
> 
> CO was team2 from Adelaide
> Would like to thank all in this forum for providing tonnes of information which had been really heplful for me !!!
> Best wishes to all expecting the grant !:thumb:


CO initials Please. BTW congratulations!!!


----------



## nav.mahajan

dubaident said:


> I Have been granted visa under 190 victoria state sponsorship
> My time lines are
> vic ss- 27/8/12
> invitation-31/8/12
> visa Application-1/9/12
> CO allotment-6/9/12
> request for additonal docs-11/9/12
> PCC-11/9/12
> med-15/9/12
> addtional docs sent to CO by mail-30/9/12
> visa grant-08/10/12
> 
> CO was team2 from Adelaide
> Would like to thank all in this forum for providing tonnes of information which had been really heplful for me !!!
> Best wishes to all expecting the grant !:thumb:


Congrats buddy:clap2::clap2:..... Team 2 seems to be good... and processing visa's at fast pace.... Team 33 is pain..... :boxing::boxing:


----------



## nav.mahajan

Rekha Raman said:


> yes, u can but without mentioning them on ur application rite nw also will not hamper any future plans of getting them included as dependents...
> 
> Only catch if now included is god forbid if their meds come out as negative for whatever reasons ur application will be refused ... as mentioned one refused all refused.. even though they r non migrants.. reason for rejection is high BP and related health probs..
> 
> think and make a decision, my suggestion.
> 
> 
> Rekha


Sherlock and Rekha.... Quick question have you given the form 1023 for the non migrating dependents to change them to 'other family members'.... do let me know... I'll fill this form and pre-load it in the documents..... what you both suggest....????:boxing::boxing:


----------



## vineetr0505

Hi All,

I have received VIC SS on 3rd Oct 2012. I have a query regarding filling up the 190 VISA. I had got skill assessed for 262111 DBA. I did not get my wife's skills assessed. She is HR Recruiter. When filling up the form, I need to fill wife's working details but then it says I should be filling up only when her skill is matching the nominated occupation. I am wondering what to do in this case ?
Please suggest.
Thanks,
VINEET


----------



## nav.mahajan

vineetr0505 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received VIC SS on 3rd Oct 2012. I have a query regarding filling up the 190 VISA. I had got skill assessed for 262111 DBA. I did not get my wife's skills assessed. She is HR Recruiter. When filling up the form, I need to fill wife's working details but then it says I should be filling up only when her skill is matching the nominated occupation. I am wondering what to do in this case ?
> Please suggest.
> Thanks,
> VINEET


In new online for its your wish if you want to share the details of the spouse being working or not..... If you are not claiming for the spouse points...


----------



## vineetr0505

nav.mahajan said:


> In new online for its your wish if you want to share the details of the spouse being working or not..... If you are not claiming for the spouse points...


Hi,
Thanks for reply. Since my wife is working, I want to show on the form that she is been working so as to make sure the case is stronger. But my problem is that she is an HR Recruiter which is different from my profile (DBA and assessed ) and the VISA online form says at least one of her job tenures...she should have worked as per the nominated occupation and that is where I am stuck !
Please suggest.
Thanks,
VINEET


----------



## nav.mahajan

vineetr0505 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for reply. Since my wife is working, I want to show on the form that she is been working so as to make sure the case is stronger. But my problem is that she is an HR Recruiter which is different from my profile (DBA and assessed ) and the VISA online form says at least one of her job tenures...she should have worked as per the nominated occupation and that is where I am stuck !
> Please suggest.
> Thanks,
> VINEET


if you are not claiming for the spouse points.... then you should say no for the radio button where it's asked that..... are you claiming for the spouse points.....

I have done the same..... i have entered my wife's experience details in there and i have selected her job details as not in the nominated occupation..... system has accepted it.... do check the radio button you have selected on the previous pages....


----------



## karmur2012

vineetr0505 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for reply. Since my wife is working, I want to show on the form that she is been working so as to make sure the case is stronger. But my problem is that she is an HR Recruiter which is different from my profile (DBA and assessed ) and the VISA online form says at least one of her job tenures...she should have worked as per the nominated occupation and that is where I am stuck !
> Please suggest.
> Thanks,
> VINEET


Welcome Vineet!!


----------



## dubaident

Destination Journey said:


> wow that's quick! congrats!
> 
> can u list documents u provided? thanks.


payslips for almost 3 years 
bank statement last 6 months 
and some in the last 3 years -gave total of 16 months in last three years 
employment contract with last two employers 
employer references in last 5 years -from supervisors- current and old 
latest salary certificate 
from 1221 for my wife 
pcc and medicals 
then all academic qualifications 
skill assesssment 
english test 
for my wife- the degree certificate and a letter from the college stating the medium of instructions was in english 
copy of driving license 

I didnt fill form 80 for any - as it was not asked by my CO.

i included my parents as non migrating dependants initially -i was worried that would be an issue ,but i sent an email telling to CO that they were included wrongly.i was expecting to be asked to fill form 1223 for wrong entry.

By the time i was expectimg some communication i got an email for the grant !!!!!!!!

meawhile my CO was LE from team 2 Adelaide


----------



## borntobeaussie

*Clarification reg acknowledgement*

Hi Guys,

I have one question(maybe its too naive but I wasn't expecting an invite so did not research on this to do after lodging a visa).What do you guys mean by acknowledge of 189. I received a mail from Skillselect in the skillselect correspondence saying that :-

"...Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 04 Oct 2012 as you have lodged a visa application..."

Is that the acknowledgement of is it something else which I am yet to receive on my mailbox. If I have not received it yet after lodging the visa on 4th Oct, do I need to follow up on anything.
Please let me know...

And Buddi excellent information on the temp medicare thing. Its really helpful and I am glad I do not need to pay for private medical insurance anymore.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

just got a CO today. they just asked for the ff:
- PCC
- photo
- proof of overseas employment

hope it'll be smooth from here!!


----------



## Moji

LittleBoyBlue said:


> just got a CO today. they just asked for the ff:
> - PCC
> - photo
> - proof of overseas employment
> 
> hope it'll be smooth from here!!


Congratulations
When did you lodge your application?


----------



## Moji

So I contacted DIAC today. Still not assigned a CO. They told me to wait till end of October before calling back-it may take a couple of weeks after CO assignment to contact me. I also asked why some people who have lodged after me receive their CO earlier and he replied that certain filters apply for CO assignment with the major one being the nominated occupation.
So the wait continues....


----------



## Guest

dubaident said:


> payslips for almost 3 years
> bank statement last 6 months
> and some in the last 3 years -gave total of 16 months in last three years
> employment contract with last two employers
> employer references in last 5 years -from supervisors- current and old
> latest salary certificate
> from 1221 for my wife
> pcc and medicals
> then all academic qualifications
> skill assesssment
> english test
> for my wife- the degree certificate and a letter from the college stating the medium of instructions was in english
> copy of driving license
> 
> I didnt fill form 80 for any - as it was not asked by my CO.
> 
> i included my parents as non migrating dependants initially -i was worried that would be an issue ,but i sent an email telling to CO that they were included wrongly.i was expecting to be asked to fill form 1223 for wrong entry.
> 
> By the time i was expectimg some communication i got an email for the grant !!!!!!!!
> 
> meawhile my CO was LE from team 2 Adelaide


Congratulations!!


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

Moji said:


> Congratulations
> When did you lodge your application?


Thank you! I lodge mine on Sept 3, but official application date was set to 12Sept.


----------



## buddi

No, I am afraid that is different. You're supposed to receive an acknowledgement email from [email protected] in your nominated mail box. Maybe wait a couple of days more.




borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one question(maybe its too naive but I wasn't expecting an invite so did not research on this to do after lodging a visa).What do you guys mean by acknowledge of 189. I received a mail from Skillselect in the skillselect correspondence saying that :-
> 
> "...Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 04 Oct 2012 as you have lodged a visa application..."
> 
> Is that the acknowledgement of is it something else which I am yet to receive on my mailbox. If I have not received it yet after lodging the visa on 4th Oct, do I need to follow up on anything.
> Please let me know...
> 
> And Buddi excellent information on the temp medicare thing. Its really helpful and I am glad I do not need to pay for private medical insurance anymore.


----------



## sumi.24

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one question(maybe its too naive but I wasn't expecting an invite so did not research on this to do after lodging a visa).What do you guys mean by acknowledge of 189. I received a mail from Skillselect in the skillselect correspondence saying that :-
> 
> "...Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 04 Oct 2012 as you have lodged a visa application..."
> 
> Is that the acknowledgement of is it something else which I am yet to receive on my mailbox. If I have not received it yet after lodging the visa on 4th Oct, do I need to follow up on anything.
> Please let me know...
> 
> And Buddi excellent information on the temp medicare thing. Its really helpful and I am glad I do not need to pay for private medical insurance anymore.



Hi Borntobeaussie

It is just a message, must have received on the same day after lodging visa application. You will get an email saying "Please see the attached information regarding XXXXXXX/XXXXXXX - <YOUR NAME> - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received. " with two PDFs. In my case, it took 6 days to receive acknowledgement mail after visa lodge.

All the Best...

Cheers
Sumi.


----------



## wanttomove

omarau said:


> in my case the gave me a feedback saying that my medical reports were received and now awaiting assessment by a MOC and that they have huge backlog of work so this will take some time :s ... i see on other threads that meds takes 6-8 weeks to be finalized if they are to be checked by MOC. mine was received by Global Healthe around 10-09 so it might be another 4 weeks for me. i swear to good i might die of waiting before getting the grant


How do u know that your medicals were received by Global Health around 10-09?
Did u contact them?
If yes please provide me the contact details...
I can't understand that why in some cases the medicals are to be checked by MOC?
If it takes 6-8 weeks then i don't assume, people who got grant within a month, have been undergone the same process like us...
What's ur opinion?


----------



## tryingaustralia

omarau said:


> im now hoping that soon i will open my mailbox to find a grant letter,,,but seems too optimistic to be true


omarau,simone1, I feel the same.... even so much that every call from spouse seems like now it will be the break of good news!! but its only wait n wait or now


----------



## metaform

Got my CO acknowledgment and grant today. I hope everyone else gets their turn too. Good luck.


----------



## nav.mahajan

tryingaustralia said:


> omarau,simone1, I feel the same.... even so much that every call from spouse seems like now it will be the break of good news!! but its only wait n wait or now


I know wait is really killing buddy... I too have waited a lot to file visa..... that too for docs to be processed in Indian system.... at least your wait is in good system....


----------



## nav.mahajan

metaform said:


> Got my CO acknowledgment and grant today. I hope everyone else gets their turn too. Good luck.


Congrats buddy..... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## tintin_papay

metaform said:


> Got my CO acknowledgment and grant today. I hope everyone else gets their turn too. Good luck.


Which team and CO may be.


----------



## omarau

wanttomove said:


> How do u know that your medicals were received by Global Health around 10-09?
> Did u contact them?
> If yes please provide me the contact details...
> I can't understand that why in some cases the medicals are to be checked by MOC?
> If it takes 6-8 weeks then i don't assume, people who got grant within a month, have been undergone the same process like us...
> What's ur opinion?


well its because i contacted the embassy where my doctor has sent them of at the first place. the embassy said that they have forwarded them to australia on 06-Sep so i just assumed that they were received by global health on 10-Sep. contact emails are: 
[email protected], 
[email protected]
in my case i sent a query to the first email got the answer from the second.


----------



## AUSA

*Congrats*



metaform said:


> Got my CO acknowledgment and grant today. I hope everyone else gets their turn too. Good luck.


Congratulations a lot metaform-- 
I am also from UAE, can you please let me know if you have any job verification ? telephonic or physical ? docs you provided etc 
thanks


----------



## metaform

It's from a team that is not team 33, so no verification, etc. 

Btw, how come Team 33 has that reputation? Everything should be verified anyway. I was actually checking in on our receptionist everyday if someone called asking about me.


----------



## omarau

metaform said:


> Got my CO acknowledgment and grant today. I hope everyone else gets their turn too. Good luck.


congrats buddy you must be very happy 
could you please update your details here:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0
especially team number and CO initials. Thanks and good luck


----------



## omarau

metaform said:


> It's from a team that is not team 33, so no verification, etc.
> 
> Btw, how come Team 33 has that reputation? Everything should be verified anyway. I was actually checking in on our receptionist everyday if someone called asking about me.


you are right, all teams seems faster than team33, it such a pain **
i dont mind the investigation but they seem to really like to take it slooooooooooooooow


----------



## Destination Journey

My application status changed from "received" to "in progress".

How do u get to know that CO is assigned?


----------



## wanttomove

Destination Journey said:


> My application status changed from "received" to "in progress".
> 
> How do u get to know that CO is assigned?


The CO usually sends an email to request further documents


----------



## nataraj86

Have done my MEDS on 03 Oct 12, today Global Health confirmed my meds was finalized on 04 Oct 12 and linked up with my eVisa system.. Bit relaxed....


----------



## wanttomove

nataraj86 said:


> Have done my MEDS on 03 Oct 12, today Global Health confirmed my meds was finalized on 04 Oct 12 and linked up with my eVisa system.. Bit relaxed....


It's too fast isn't it?


----------



## wanttomove

wanttomove said:


> It's too fast isn't it?


Did Global health sent u email directly?
Can u share the email address from where u got this email


----------



## nataraj86

wanttomove said:


> Did Global health sent u email directly?
> Can u share the email address from where u got this email


I emailed them asking for my status. They replied me saying this.

[email protected]


----------



## ShariqQamar

My e-health document's status was still recommended. I have asked the C.O about this. She told me that your e-health is received and is under process. Moreover, my health documents were sent to Islamabad for Q.A.


----------



## ShariqQamar

wanttomove said:


> Did Global health sent u email directly?
> Can u share the email address from where u got this email


If you want to check it then log-in the e-visa system and check whether "Organize your health examination" is still showing or not. Mine is not showing.


----------



## Destination Journey

ShariqQamar said:


> If you want to check it then log-in the e-visa system and check whether "Organize your health examination" is still showing or not. Mine is not showing.


Mine is not showing as well.


----------



## sherlock

Completed my meds on 1st Oct. The "Organize your health examination" link disappeared from the online portal today. 
I'm hoping this is a good sign, and that they have received the medical results.


----------



## omarau

sherlock said:


> Completed my meds on 1st Oct. The "Organize your health examination" link disappeared from the online portal today.
> I'm hoping this is a good sign, and that they have received the medical results.



that seems to mean that your meds are finalized, and if everything else is then you should get ur grant letter soon  
good luck


----------



## Tomede

hey guys, my first post so please be kind ...

I've got couples of questions

1. i lodged my 190 visa application on 5th Sep, up to date haven't heard anything yet. However, I notice some of the portal status have been changed to 'received', Status is a mixture of received, requested, required. Does it mean I have a CO assigned? If yes, why CO havent contact me? If no, why status changed? What should I do if still no news? 

2. My partner is at overseas, she cannot use my TRN to book the medical check because the oversea system is not upgraded yet. So does it mean she cannot book any medical check until CO get back to us?

I had been warned by my partner that if we cannot be together by end of the year, she could possibly break up with me...The long distance relationship has been lasted for 2 years. This is probably our last hope. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShariqQamar

Tomede said:


> hey guys, my first post so please be kind ...
> 
> I've got couples of questions
> 
> 1. i lodged my 190 visa application on 5th Sep, up to date haven't heard anything yet. However, I notice some of the portal status have been changed to 'received', Status is a mixture of received, requested, required. Does it mean I have a CO assigned? If yes, why CO havent contact me? If no, why status changed? What should I do if still no news?


C.O will contact you when anything required by him/her.



Tomede said:


> 2. My partner is at overseas, she cannot use my TRN to book the medical check because the oversea system is not upgraded yet. So does it mean she cannot book any medical check until CO get back to us?


When you receive acknowledgement of your application then the client officer will email you the health request ID. You will need that in order to organize your or your family health exam.


----------



## Tomede

ShariqQamar said:


> C.O will contact you when anything required by him/her.
> 
> 
> Thanks, so it does mean I have a CO assigned. Is it correct?


----------



## Gary2379

Just checked my visa wa granted by team 33


----------



## ShariqQamar

Gary2379 said:


> Just checked my visa wa granted by team 33


Congrats . Can you share your timeline?


----------



## plutology

Gary2379 said:


> Just checked my visa wa granted by team 33


Grant? Are you saying you got the visa already?


----------



## agandi

Hi All,

I have a question on Form-80. Though the instruction says that we have to use a PEN and write neatly in ENGLISH, can we still type the data in the form, print and sign it?

Appreciate your response!


----------



## sherlock

agandi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question on Form-80. Though the instruction says that we have to use a PEN and write neatly in ENGLISH, can we still type the data in the form, print and sign it?
> 
> Appreciate your response!


Yes u can. It would be neat actualy. Just make sure u sign it well mayne using a blue pen so that it shows up diffrnt when u scan it.


----------



## maxLIFE

Hey 190s,

Anyone know how long it takes from acknowledgement of Visa to allocation of a CO?

Cheers,

maxLIFE


----------



## siddhu2005

maxLIFE said:


> Hey 190s,
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes from acknowledgement of Visa to allocation of a CO?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> maxLIFE


And also how do we come to know if a CO gets allocated? Does the status gets changed?


----------



## day dream

Is there any separate thread like "190 Visa applicants (CO Assigned Waiting for grant)" ?


----------



## sumi.24

Prass2012 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have submitted my PCC and meds.. but dont clearly.. how to find out a CO is assigned.
> 
> in the acknowledgement letter asking for meds, there is a signature with a name and mentioning Team 10..
> 
> is that CO?
> 
> please clarify fellow travellers to Aus.


Hi,

How did you submit medicals? 

F26 says, The reports will sent to the department by doctor. Howevere, if the doctor gives you the envelope containing the report *please donot open the envelope*. contact your Case Officer to determine where to send the reports.

Which means that we are not supposed to upload the medicals reports under Health, Evidence of, is it?

Or Do we need to wait until CO is allocatted?

Please Advise...

Cheers
Sumi.


----------



## fivetd

You should do them before because the forms you can already download them from the upload doc page. Also the Character it is also required so you can go ahead and apply for that as well.
I think is best when you get the CO that he has all docs available so he can start with your application and if he wants more doc he can just ask.


----------



## irishshoegal

Gary2379 said:


> Just checked my visa wa granted by team 33


Brilliant news Gary delighted for you


----------



## ir.malik

Hi guys

quick question; I cannot log on to my saved application for 190. When I enter password, it stays on the login page with the password field empty as if either nothing happened or password is wrong, which is not wrong btw. Anyone else faced this? any work around?

Thanks for help.


----------



## Guest

Gary2379 said:


> Just checked my visa wa granted by team 33


That is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Rekha Raman

Gary2379 said:


> Just checked my visa wa granted by team 33


Congrats Gary and all the best for next steps !!!:clap2:


----------



## nav.mahajan

ir.malik said:


> Hi guys
> 
> quick question; I cannot log on to my saved application for 190. When I enter password, it stays on the login page with the password field empty as if either nothing happened or password is wrong, which is not wrong btw. Anyone else faced this? any work around?
> 
> Thanks for help.


Don't press enter..... Click on the login button... It will allow you to login....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## wanttomove

HariniAnandhan said:


> And also how do we come to know if a CO gets allocated? Does the status gets changed?


Usually a CO requests for additional documents by email....


----------



## tryingaustralia

Gary2379 said:


> Just checked my visa wa granted by team 33


Heartiest Congratulations Gary :clap2:! So now you can fly to Au on 15th Oct...
Which city do you plan to go to?

All the best for ur future in Au.


----------



## ksantosh7

Will somebody help me to find the diffrence between two attachment tabs, one which is along with each required document and another on right top corner. plz. reply ASAP

Thanks


----------



## tryingaustralia

Tomede said:


> hey guys, my first post so please be kind ...
> 
> I've got couples of questions
> 
> 1. i lodged my 190 visa application on 5th Sep, up to date haven't heard anything yet. However, I notice some of the portal status have been changed to 'received', Status is a mixture of received, requested, required. Does it mean I have a CO assigned? If yes, why CO havent contact me? If no, why status changed? What should I do if still no news?
> 
> 2. My partner is at overseas, she cannot use my TRN to book the medical check because the oversea system is not upgraded yet. So does it mean she cannot book any medical check until CO get back to us?
> 
> I had been warned by my partner that if we cannot be together by end of the year, she could possibly break up with me...The long distance relationship has been lasted for 2 years. This is probably our last hope.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Tomede, am a lil concerned when u say status shows requested as well and you do not know your CO name / team.
Generally, recieved and required are seen when you upload and system accepts the upload, and when you upload and system either hasn't been updated or the doc didnt go properly respectively. 
But as far as I know, requested is a status typically triggered by CO on your application, which generates some auto mailers to you indicating the required docs by CO.
So such documentts idially should be mailed to COs team email id. In case you do not know your CO, and have such a status, my advice will be to check with DIAC on this. email them your concern, they do respond or will forward your concern to your CO , if you have been assigned one, and he will reply back.

For health check up, my take will be to get medicals done with an overseas registered medical centre, get the reports. And check with CO / health dept through mail if this process is fine and that you can courier the reports / color scan and send across .... 

I mean look for alternatives. These guys, though slow in reponse generally are very helpful.


----------



## Guest

Hi Guys, 

Not a happy chap. I got an email from CO today asking for whole lot of documents, even the ones we had already submitted like marriage certificate, Australian federal police clearance, form 80, form 1221 etc. This is still bearable as its a standard process but what surprised me is that she needs opinion from assessing authority to prove that my Australian experience is skilled. I had a valid ACS that confirmed my skill code and Australian education but it did not include my Australian work ex. I had attached offer letter, pay slips etc. and I am working in almost same role. I am so annoyed at her ignorance in matching my current role with my ACS skill code. 

And I had no intentions to claim Australian experience at the first place because even without it, I have 70 points. It's the stupid EOI system that included the Australian exp. and added 5 more points. 

Hate the thought of applying ACS again. Think I will at least argue my case with her once and if she is adamant, will re-do ACS. What a nightmare this whole process is!!


----------



## tryingaustralia

ksantosh7 said:


> Will somebody help me to find the diffrence between two attachment tabs, one which is along with each required document and another on right top corner. plz. reply ASAP
> 
> Thanks


ksantosh7, there is absolutely no difference - both have the same purpose to attach docs to your online application.

one which is along with each required document - shows particularly that docs link, but you can change the person/type/description when the pop-up comes.

another on right top corner - is for the whole application documents - all types ... so you can click that and load for any person/ any doc ...

but in the end both serve the same purpose - attaching to the application


----------



## Aashath

*Got my StateSponsorship Today. What to do next?*

HI Good to see you have got your visa granted quickly.

I got my State Sponsorship( SS ) from Victoria Approved today and I am not sure what I have to do next . I sent a reply mail stating I will accept that offer . Can you please guide me what I have to do next . Thanks


----------



## sherlock

Got the confirmation from HOC that my meds have been finalized. 

I guess I'm in the same boat as Omarau and Mayur, waiting for the final grant. Did Kostya get his grant already?


----------



## sherlock

maxLIFE said:


> Hey 190s,
> 
> Anyone know how long it takes from acknowledgement of Visa to allocation of a CO?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> maxLIFE


I took more than 3 weeks for CO to contact me after I received the visa ack.


----------



## omarau

ir.malik said:


> Hi guys
> 
> quick question; I cannot log on to my saved application for 190. When I enter password, it stays on the login page with the password field empty as if either nothing happened or password is wrong, which is not wrong btw. Anyone else faced this? any work around?
> 
> Thanks for help.


as stupid as it sounds you need to click the login button with the mouse and not use the enter. tell us how it goes


----------



## tintin_papay

omarau said:


> as stupid as it sounds you need to click the login button with the mouse and not use the enter. tell us how it goes


Hi Omar, 

Did you get any response from the CO?

Did she ask for meds pcc etc?

update: Ops... I just realized, you front loaded them.


----------



## borntobeaussie

Guys I received my ack today, now wait for the CO begins.Going for medicals next Wed here in Adelaide and will submit the passport for PCC after that...fingers crossed,


----------



## omarau

tintin_papay said:


> Hi Omar,
> 
> Did you get any response from the CO?
> 
> Did she ask for meds pcc etc?
> 
> update: Ops... I just realized, you front loaded them.


still no communication from my CO whatsoever. She was assigned to my case over a month ago. it is driving me crazy man, why is she so silent


----------



## Rekha Raman

omarau said:


> still no communication from my CO whatsoever. She was assigned to my case over a month ago. it is driving me crazy man, why is she so silent


did u drop an email to their mail box ? which team is ur CO from ?

Rekha


----------



## shakeeltabu

sherlock said:


> Got the confirmation from HOC that my meds have been finalized.
> 
> I guess I'm in the same boat as Omarau and Mayur, waiting for the final grant. Did Kostya get his grant already?


Guys explain how to book an appointment for your medicals?can we go into any e health clinic check for next available date or do they give us specific clinic name where we need to book an appoinment?i thought i will go to some nearest e health clinic from my home


----------



## fivetd

Immigration Panel Doctors
Check the closest panel doctor with e-healh, call the clinic and book an appointment. They will tell you what you need to have with you when you go for the medicals.


----------



## shohagkuet

At last got my CO today after 1 month & 4 days... CO asked for English proficiency proof doc of my wife although I have uploaded that doc. May be he didn't accept that as it was in black & white.


----------



## tintin_papay

shohagkuet said:


> At last got my CO today after 1 month & 4 days... CO asked for English proficiency proof doc of my wife although I have uploaded that doc. May be he didn't accept that as it was in black & white.


that's a good news, just send the doc by email to CO, as well.


Hi Shohagkuet, 

Can you please tell us, if you CO have asked for PCC and meds, also?


----------



## shakeeltabu

nataraj86 said:


> Have done my MEDS on 03 Oct 12, today Global Health confirmed my meds was finalized on 04 Oct 12 and linked up with my eVisa system.. Bit relaxed....


Hi I want to know whats procedure for going to medicals.Do i need have some ID's or TRN number is fine.Because i read people saying along with acknowledgement letter there 3-4 documents attached for medicals.still confused.Do i need to print my forms from organise your health and proceed to a clinic or wait for some health ids from case support officer.please respond


----------



## shohagkuet

tintin_papay said:


> that's a good news, just send the doc by email to CO, as well.
> 
> 
> Hi Shohagkuet,
> 
> Can you please tell us, if you CO have asked for PCC and meds, also?


Yah... I will send same doc by doing notary.. I think as it was black & white & little bit hazy so he ignored it...Pray for me...

PCC provided earlier....

Medical ---- It is shown as 'Received' in web application portal with today's date...as I have granted 475 on Jun'12 so I think medical isn't required any more....some 475 visa holders got 190 grant without doing medical....


----------



## goingtooz

Congrats!!! Could you please tell what is the team your CO is from?




shohagkuet said:


> At last got my CO today after 1 month & 4 days... CO asked for English proficiency proof doc of my wife although I have uploaded that doc. May be he didn't accept that as it was in black & white.


----------



## Kostya

sherlock said:


> Did Kostya get his grant already?


Hi Sherlock!

Haven't received grant yet. Emailed CO on 01/10/2012 with questions on status among other issues (sent form 1022), have gotten no reply. Sent another letter today. Going to phone them tomorrow in case of absence of reply.

Have you contacted LZ (our CO) in October? 

Cheers,
Kostya


----------



## shohagkuet

goingtooz said:


> Congrats!!! Could you please tell what is the team your CO is from?


It is team 33


----------



## kahuna

Hi, I just received an invitation to apply. I want to fill it out tonight, but want to prepare myself a bit. I have the document checlist and most of the documents in place. 
see: http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

Now, is there a step by step guideline or can someone post the steps please? 
I would say fill in the online application first and pay immediately.
Can I also straight away upload documents or do I have to wait for a case officer to contact me? And do I need certified copies of all documents as listed or are color scans sufficient? 
When do I get an invitation for medicals? I would like to take medicals before my holidays in 2 weeks time.

A lot of questions since I want to finish this process as soon as possible. hopefully some people can be of help.


----------



## v190

omarau said:


> still no communication from my CO whatsoever. She was assigned to my case over a month ago. it is driving me crazy man, why is she so silent


Did she contact you for anything at all?

Regards


----------



## 4ndy

Guys, I need your help. I have done my MED two weeks ago, but i cant see my MED is uploaded. any idea?


----------



## ir.malik

nav.mahajan said:


> Don't press enter..... Click on the login button... It will allow you to login....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks.. great help..


----------



## sherlock

Kostya said:


> Hi Sherlock!
> 
> Haven't received grant yet. Emailed CO on 01/10/2012 with questions on status among other issues (sent form 1022), have gotten no reply. Sent another letter today. Going to phone them tomorrow in case of absence of reply.
> 
> Have you contacted LZ (our CO) in October?
> 
> Cheers,
> Kostya


I just sent her an email today informing abt completed meds. Hope she sees the email.and responds. I wonder whats taking her so long to finalize your case :-(


----------



## ir.malik

Aashath said:


> HI Good to see you have got your visa granted quickly.
> 
> I got my State Sponsorship( SS ) from Victoria Approved today and I am not sure what I have to do next . I sent a reply mail stating I will accept that offer . Can you please guide me what I have to do next . Thanks


 you will get visa invite in a couple of days and then you can apply visa from your skillselect page


----------



## ir.malik

omarau said:


> as stupid as it sounds you need to click the login button with the mouse and not use the enter. tell us how it goes


Got it thanx... really stupid. Didn't try button earlier..


----------



## tintin_papay

Someone has organized the spreadsheet by profession (thanks), that reveals the fact that 

no Developer programmer has been granted yet.

and many of the ICT BA are granted!!

A post, just for fun.


----------



## omarau

sherlock, kostya something tells me one of you guys will get his grant today.
Go Go LZ of team 33


----------



## borntobeaussie

Hi Moji,
Can you let me know if you received this information on email or did you call the department.
Well I am in Adelaide and the Immigration department is just next door to my office. I paid them a visit and the person told me that I still need to maintain private health insurance even if I get a medicare card, as 8501 is a condition on my visa( my being condition on the secondary applicant bridge visa.

Another information is that the benefits of the temp medicare card is the same as the permanent card, the only difference is that they will issue a green coloured card when the PR is actually granted.
Let me know abt the 8501, otherwise I guess we are all done and waiting for the CO is the only thing we need to do at this point.
Also I noticed that another person posted on this thread that we need to upload photos as the CO had asked him for it, I would suggest we just upload them at this point, so maybe the CO would not waste time is aksing for such trivial details.


Moji said:


> Hi v190
> I am too on a 457 and have enrolled with medicare. I confirmed with DIAC that having medicare satisfies the 8105 (health cover) condition of your visa and you can cancel your private health insurance. In my case i had insurance with Bupa which I cancelled after receiving my medicare card
> Cheers


----------



## v190

Hi borntobeaussie,

Few questions on Medicals:

I understand we have to print out Form 160 and Form 26 and walkin Medibank after booking an appointment.

1. Do you know if we have to post the results or will Medibank take care of everything? I mean finalising Medical results?

2. In Forms, there is a question: 
Qn 9) Have you lodged a Visa application? At which Office?

How do you know in which office your application has been lodged? - Sydney / Adelaide / Brisbane?

3. Say if you are on a 457 visa and did your medicals 2 months ago (Chest X Ray), do you have to do that again for PR Visa? Please advise.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nav.mahajan

omarau said:


> sherlock, kostya something tells me one of you guys will get his grant today.
> Go Go LZ of team 33


Buddies I also have the same gut feeling.... Some good news is there today for both of you.... Everything is met... Only grant is pending....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Moji

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Moji,
> Can you let me know if you received this information on email or did you call the department.
> Well I am in Adelaide and the Immigration department is just next door to my office. I paid them a visit and the person told me that I still need to maintain private health insurance even if I get a medicare card, as 8501 is a condition on my visa( my being condition on the secondary applicant bridge visa.
> 
> Another information is that the benefits of the temp medicare card is the same as the permanent card, the only difference is that they will issue a green coloured card when the PR is actually granted.
> Let me know abt the 8501, otherwise I guess we are all done and waiting for the CO is the only thing we need to do at this point.
> Also I noticed that another person posted on this thread that we need to upload photos as the CO had asked him for it, I would suggest we just upload them at this point, so maybe the CO would not waste time is aksing for such trivial details.


Hi Borntobeaussie

I actually emailed them and for your reference this is the response I have receive from them, BTW the temp medicare card is green too the only difference with the PR is that on the card it says "interim card" :

----------------------
Dear Sir

Being enrolled with Medicare is sufficient to meet the health insurance requirement at visa grant and to comply with visa condition 8501.

Regards,

WL
NSW Program Integrity Unit
Telephone: (02) 8666 5913
Fax: (02) 8666 5909
Email: [email protected]


----------



## prgopala

*Granted 189*

I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see an email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
Please see my timelines in my signature.


----------



## prgopala

*Granted 189*

I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see an email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
Please see my timelines in my signature.


----------



## miyur

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see an email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Congratz praveen. That's an awesome news.


----------



## goingtooz

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see an email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.



Congratulations Praveen :clap2:

Really great to hear  All the best to your future plans


----------



## varoonverma

CO rises, requested 'further documents'. Mostly the ones I had already uploaded to e-Visa portal. With exception to Form 1221.

I requested the CO to check e-Visa portal, then CO found them and asked me to wait till an updated list of 'further documents' will be sent.

waiting...


----------



## varoonverma

CO rises, requested 'further documents'. Mostly the ones I had already uploaded to e-Visa portal. With exception to Form 1221.

I requested the CO to check e-Visa portal, then CO found them and asked me to wait till an updated list of 'further documents' will be sent.

waiting...


----------



## nav.mahajan

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Congrats buddy.... Now u can imagine y NSW didn't approve ur ss.... Coz some thing Gud was there for u in cart..... SA ss was also there as a back up.....
Happy to see this for u.... Congrats again....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## prgopala

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats buddy.... Now u can imagine y NSW didn't approve ur ss.... Coz some thing Gud was there for u in cart..... SA ss was also there as a back up.....
> Happy to see this for u.... Congrats again....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks my friend. Hope you get your visa soon.


----------



## rks890

Going through previous threads, I feel the allocation of CO is getting slower. it seems as of today only people applied for visa on 6th Sept have got their CO allocated.

I understand that the allocation time is 5 weeks now but earlier there were CO allocated within 3 weeks,

Anyone applied for 190 after 6 Sep, have you got your CO yet?

I have applied for visa on 18th sept.


----------



## borntobeaussie

Wow thats amazing, and I am amazed at the speed it happened.
Welcome to Australia if you are offshore,
Best of luck for this amazing journey!


prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see an email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


----------



## borntobeaussie

Thanks Moji, that was really helpful. I treid calling the helpline today but the wait was horrifyingly long




Moji said:


> Hi Borntobeaussie
> 
> I actually emailed them and for your reference this is the response I have receive from them, BTW the temp medicare card is green too the only difference with the PR is that on the card it says "interim card" :
> 
> ----------------------
> Dear Sir
> 
> Being enrolled with Medicare is sufficient to meet the health insurance requirement at visa grant and to comply with visa condition 8501.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> WL
> NSW Program Integrity Unit
> Telephone: (02) 8666 5913
> Fax: (02) 8666 5909
> Email: [email protected]


----------



## donkphilip

rks890 said:


> Going through previous threads, I feel the allocation of CO is getting slower. it seems as of today only people applied for visa on 6th Sept have got their CO allocated.
> 
> I understand that the allocation time is 5 weeks now but earlier there were CO allocated within 3 weeks,
> 
> Anyone applied for 190 after 6 Sep, have you got your CO yet?
> 
> I have applied for visa on 18th sept.



Even I applied on 18th (190 with SA SS). No CO till now. 
One doubt, till today my visa status was "in progress". today it changed back again ti "application received". why is this so???. Is there there any thing I need to be concerned?.


----------



## ShariqQamar

donkphilip said:


> Even I applied on 18th (190 with SA SS). No CO till now.
> One doubt, till today my visa status was "in progress". today it changed back again ti "application received". why is this so???. Is there there any thing I need to be concerned?.


Its not an issue. You should not worry about it. My visa application status changed several times from in progress to received and then received. When tomorrow you will be log in then status will change back to in progress.


----------



## rks890

donkphilip said:


> Even I applied on 18th (190 with SA SS). No CO till now.
> One doubt, till today my visa status was "in progress". today it changed back again ti "application received". why is this so???. Is there there any thing I need to be concerned?.


Same here i am with 190 SA SS as well, sorry mate i have applied through an immigration agent so, I am not the right person who would be able to help you with your query, hope the seniors can help donkphilip.


----------



## Kostya

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see an email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Congrats!!! All the best with further endeavours!


----------



## ShariqQamar

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see an email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## Kostya

sherlock said:


> I just sent her an email today informing abt completed meds. Hope she sees the email.and responds. I wonder whats taking her so long to finalize your case :-(


Hey, sherlock!

No replies for me yet! Talked to operator today. He was an unpleasant one, who said that each CO has about 200 cases and one shouldn't expect to get answers to emails soon or at all. Only in case if some additional information is necessary for CO. 
This operator hadn't even asked TRN.

Was going to talk to another operator, but missed their working day end...

Have no ideas of such long considerations... it's exactly 2 months for me since my application was lodged and about 2.5 weeks since job verification... Looks like CO is gone to holidays(((

Please let me know if you are contacted by CO.

Cheers,
Kostya


----------



## sherlock

Kostya said:


> Hey, sherlock!
> 
> No replies for me yet! Talked to operator today. He was an unpleasant one, who said that each CO has about 200 cases and one shouldn't expect to get answers to emails soon or at all. Only in case if some additional information is necessary for CO.
> This operator hadn't even asked TRN.
> 
> Was going to talk to another operator, but missed their working day end...
> 
> Have no ideas of such long considerations... it's exactly 2 months for me since my application was lodged and about 2.5 weeks since job verification... Looks like CO is gone to holidays(((
> 
> Please let me know if you are contacted by CO.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kostya


Thats disheartening  ! I dunno what LZ is doing ! Cant believe DIAC was claiming the process will be smoother and faster with introduction of SkillSelect. Doesnt seem to be like that !

Guess we gotta keep waiting and waiting.... I'll keep you updated if I receive and further communication from CO.


----------



## shakeeltabu

Hi I want to know whats procedure for going to medicals.Do i need have some ID's or TRN number is fine.Because i read people saying along with acknowledgement letter there 3-4 documents attached for medicals.still confused.Do i need to print my forms from organise your health and proceed to a clinic or wait for some health ids from case support officer.please respond


----------



## wanttomove

*Do Gloabl Health send u email after they finalized the medicals?*

Hi,

I want to know that whether Global Health send a confirmation email when they finalize your medicals?

Also How can i communicate to Global Health regarding my medicals?
Need the experienced advice
Thanks in advance...


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know that whether Global Health send a confirmation email when they finalize your medicals?
> 
> Also How can i communicate to Global Health regarding my medicals?
> Need the experienced advice
> Thanks in advance...


Just give your TRN or health request id's and mail to HOC and ask for the status of them....... :ranger:


----------



## wanttomove

I want to clarify one thing that do we need to attach the documents with form 80. which are mentioned on the form like (proof of address or citizenship card etc.)

Please note the CO asks only form 80 but he does not mention these Form 80 attachments explicitly.


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> I want to clarify one thing that do we need to attach the documents with form 80. which are mentioned on the form like (proof of address or citizenship card etc.)
> 
> Please note the CO asks only form 80 but he does not mention these Form 80 attachments explicitly.


If those docs are already there... then need not to... otherwise yes...... You can mail you Form 80 + the docs to CO.....


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> If those docs are already there... then need not to... otherwise yes...... You can mail you Form 80 + the docs to CO.....


I need confirmation as i have not sent these. Has anyone attached the proof of address such as bills or citizenship cards?


----------



## Robhin

For those who have already been granted the visa and for those who have been assigned CO a quick question?
Had they requested for salary certificates from all the employer with whom you have worked or only for the present one.
I haven't got any request for medicals from DIAC yet, but can I proceed with it before they ask if so what do I need to do and which forms should I take to the hospital.
Also in form 1221 which is already a uploaded : Details of your personal contact in Aussie, I mentioned NO by mistake I do have my sis-in law in Melbourne. Only when I was filling up Form 80 for my spouse did I realize that , I guess it will be OK if i can refill the form and sent it to the CO when assigned right?

Sorry to bother with this long list, but please friends do respond at the earliest. Thanks...


----------



## rkv146

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see an email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Congrats Praveen.. Very good News.. All the Best for the next steps ahead!!

Regards
RK


----------



## v190

*Status of Docs*



donkphilip said:


> Even I applied on 18th (190 with SA SS). No CO till now.
> One doubt, till today my visa status was "in progress". today it changed back again ti "application received". why is this so???. Is there there any thing I need to be concerned?.


Hi,

What's the status of your attached docs? - Recommended / Required / Received?

Regards


----------



## fivetd

I have uploaded all of the documents that had the "Recommended" status.
Except Form 80 and Form 1221, are there any other forms I have to fill and upload?

Thanks


----------



## Batman1982

fivetd said:


> I have uploaded all of the documents that had the "Recommended" status.
> Except Form 80 and Form 1221, are there any other forms I have to fill and upload?
> 
> Thanks


Whats status after upload ... "received or still recommended/required"?

Also whats email address to contact DIAC for questions regarding documents?


----------



## fivetd

Well after I uploaded them the status changed from "Recommended" to "Required" and below I have another list with uploaded documents. In the top of that table on files has Received and the date each doc was uploaded. Other than that nothing. Also I don't have a CO assigned yet. I was just asking if there are any other forms I need to prepare. I read that sometimes the CO doesn't asks for this two forms but sometimes it does, so I want to prepare them just in case.
So except Form 80 and 1221 is there any other forms we are required to upload?


----------



## Striker1234

*Documents required to be uploaded for 189 ?*

Hi Friends,

I have got invite for 189 on 1 Oct and lodged the application on 5 Oct.

Can you please list down the documents that are required to be uploaded.

Would appreciate response here.

Thanks


EOI Submitted - 31 July '12 | Points - 65 | EOI 189 Invite - 1 Oct '12 | LODGED - 5 Oct '12 | ACK - 9 Oct '12


----------



## svishnuk

Hi All,

I have lodged my application, but in my application i have added my parents and in-laws as non-migrating dependants. Now, I have been shown a massive list of documents to upload and i have got questions regarding it:

For me:
Custody, Evidence of document: I and my wife are in the same application and there is no custody of child, I wonder why this is required to be provided.
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of: I haven’t said I have studies in Australia, but still I don’t know why I have been asked to provide the evidence of the document.
My non-migrating dependant (parents and in-laws): been requested to provide “Character, Evidence of”, not sure whether this is required.

My Kids who is less than 4 years have been highlighted to provide: skill assessment, language test supporting.
I am totally confused now; do I need to provide all of the documents requested under each head?

Need help.


----------



## Batman1982

fivetd said:


> Well after I uploaded them the status changed from "Recommended" to "Required" and below I have another list with uploaded documents. In the top of that table on files has Received and the date each doc was uploaded. Other than that nothing. Also I don't have a CO assigned yet. I was just asking if there are any other forms I need to prepare. I read that sometimes the CO doesn't asks for this two forms but sometimes it does, so I want to prepare them just in case.
> So except Form 80 and 1221 is there any other forms we are required to upload?


I asked this question as for few documents its showing status as received but for few others still shows required, though i have uploaded those as well...lets wait for CO and see what he/she asks for...


----------



## svishnuk

Hi All,

I got one more problem now, my passport is expiring in 5 month, so when i tried to lodge PCC for India i was unable to submit the application and the system requires expire date of passport to be reater than six month...  what should i do now...


----------



## Destination Journey

After uploading educational documents in one pdf, the "Next Steps" section shows me "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)" as "Required" and Action is set to "Attach Document".

I have to again upload educational pdf here? 
This happens for every document we upload?


----------



## Destination Journey

After uploading educational documents in one pdf, the "Next Steps" section shows me "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)" as "Required" and Action is set to "Attach Document".

I have to again upload educational pdf here?
This happens for every document we upload?


----------



## tryingaustralia

Destination Journey said:


> After uploading educational documents in one pdf, the "Next Steps" section shows me "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)" as "Required" and Action is set to "Attach Document".
> 
> I have to again upload educational pdf here?
> This happens for every document we upload?


Destination Journey, The list of docs you see under "Next Steps" section is of those recomended ones. So when we upload, it changes from "Recommended" to either "Received" or "Required". Both status are fine as I have seen my docs in both and my CO says he has them. The Action is set to "Attach Document" as a facility to add more docs against same doc type in case one requires it. (multiple file upload against one head )

So you do not need to upload education pdfs again if done once already for the same applicant.

FYI, you will see a "Requested" status when your CO explicitly requests you to send docs to him. Which should come to you as a mail request as well as online action status update.


----------



## Destination Journey

tryingaustralia said:


> Destination Journey, The list of docs you see under "Next Steps" section is of those recomended ones. So when we upload, it changes from "Recommended" to either "Received" or "Required". Both status are fine as I have seen my docs in both and my CO says he has them. The Action is set to "Attach Document" as a facility to add more docs against same doc type in case one requires it. (multiple file upload against one head )
> 
> So you do not need to upload education pdfs again if done once already for the same applicant.
> 
> FYI, you will see a "Requested" status when your CO explicitly requests you to send docs to him. Which should come to you as a mail request as well as online action status update.


Right Thanks, but before uploading these docs, my next steps section was completely empty. I uploaded ielts, acs, passport a week ago and next steps section was always empty until today.

I have uploaded educational pdf again, and now its showing two educational pdfs in attachments provided section


----------



## tryingaustralia

Destination Journey said:


> Right Thanks, but before uploading these docs, my next steps section was completely empty. I uploaded ielts, acs, passport a week ago and next steps section was always empty until today.
> 
> I have uploaded educational pdf again, and now its showing two educational pdfs in attachments provided section


well in such a case, how were you able to upload the docs earlier then - thru main attach docs link which is for the whole application?

so now if it is showing you your recent upload, my gut wud suggest me to upload all again .... atleast that ways i can see them online too!!! But make sure you upload the most important ones first, and additional supporting docs later as you might hit the maximum upload limit....


----------



## Destination Journey

tryingaustralia said:


> well in such a case, how were you able to upload the docs earlier then - thru main attach docs link which is for the whole application?
> 
> so now if it is showing you your recent upload, my gut wud suggest me to upload all again .... atleast that ways i can see them online too!!! But make sure you upload the most important ones first, and additional supporting docs later as you might hit the maximum upload limit....


the main attach docs link is available to me from day one and the docs uploaded through that are visible to me till today.

I am combining all docs in one pdf for one category like educational, work etc.
This won't hit upload limit I guess...


----------



## ozmigrant

Dear Seniors....

My apologies if I'm repeating a well-discussed matter here. :confused2: 
But let me ask you,

When the police certificates and medicals should be provided under SkillSelect application method?

Should I provide them when I lodge my application or will I be asked for them later like they did before SkillSelect. If so, where is it mentioned on DIAC website?

Thanks a lot...


----------



## newwave

Folks, how should IELTS certificate be uploaded - it is required to make a witnessed copy(for example in Australian embassy) and then scan and upload or just a scan is enough. Thanks....


----------



## belgarath

I believe they can access the IELTS database using the ref number. Uploading Colored scan worked for me by the way.


----------



## catmonkey

Any more CO's allocated yet? I'm hoping I will get one soon. Only 1 and a half weeks of the 5 week wait left. Looks like they might be allocating on profession, I have noticed a lot of system analysts getting grants throughout the forum.


----------



## catmonkey

Any more CO's allocated yet? I'm hoping I will get one soon. Only 1 and a half weeks of the 5 week wait left. Looks like they might be allocating on profession, I have noticed a lot of system analysts getting grants throughout the forum.


----------



## irishshoegal

At least you can all upload I can't attach any documents and my CO won't answer my email or calls, I can't even download my medical referral letter....


----------



## Destination Journey

Guys,

Now in my app, uploading any document goes in two places: "Next Steps" and "Attachment Provided".

Earlier, uploading any doc went only to "Attachment Provided" section. Should I upload already uploaded docs, so that they go to "Next Steps" section as well or not? 

Please advise.


----------



## Destination Journey

Guys,

Now in my app, uploading any document goes in two places: "Next Steps" and "Attachment Provided".

Earlier, uploading any doc went only to "Attachment Provided" section. Should I upload already uploaded docs, so that they go to "Next Steps" section as well or not? 

Please advise.


----------



## adidivs

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see an email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.




Hearty congrats prgopala
very nice to hear

I have a question regarding the arrival date. once you are able to see your grant letter can you please share the time given for entry to Australia.

thanks a lot
once again hearty congrats.
it feels like a great achievement getting PR.


juST waiting for my decision


----------



## destinationaustralia

ozmigrant said:


> Dear Seniors....
> 
> My apologies if I'm repeating a well-discussed matter here. :confused2:
> But let me ask you,
> 
> When the police certificates and medicals should be provided under SkillSelect application method?
> 
> Should I provide them when I lodge my application or will I be asked for them later like they did before SkillSelect. If so, where is it mentioned on DIAC website?
> 
> Thanks a lot...


Medicals can be done once you have lodged the visa appl and received the TRN No. It will be uploaded directly by the Hospital thru ehealth.
PCC can be done anytime and uploaded by you along with the vis appl or afterwords.
If not as above, the CO will anyway request these two after he/she is assigned.

Good Luck


----------



## mysbm70

newwave said:


> Folks, how should IELTS certificate be uploaded - it is required to make a witnessed copy(for example in Australian embassy) and then scan and upload or just a scan is enough. Thanks....


Color scanned from original is good enough.


----------



## vvc

Hello, i need experts advise again.
I would like to add my spouse in my visa application in another week after my marriage. I read about filling form 1022 and writing to DIAC. However, this form still asks the same details i filled in my application and few boxes for mentioning the changes.

I am puzzled how to add complete details of my spouse.

Is there a way that DIAC will allow me fill her details online ?

261111-ICT Business Analyst| WA SS| 190 visa applied : 10 oct 2012


----------



## stam

Hello ,

I am posting after a long time . I have been assigned a CO today and he has requested for the PCC for me and my wife . Hope everything turns out well !


----------



## prgopala

adidivs said:


> Hearty congrats prgopala
> very nice to hear
> 
> I have a question regarding the arrival date. once you are able to see your grant letter can you please share the time given for entry to Australia.
> 
> thanks a lot
> once again hearty congrats.
> it feels like a great achievement getting PR.
> 
> 
> juST waiting for my decision


My arrival date should not be after sept 5 2013. Basically a year's time after my PCC.


----------



## irshad2005

Congrats praveen on your grant 

So guys : has anyone else been assigned a CO ???


----------



## borntobeaussie

Hi,
Sorry for the late response.
very farnkly I do not know how everything is gonna be done.

1) I don't know whether Medibank is going to give us the results or post it directly to DIAC. I will let you know next wednesday when I do the medicals

2)I think the office question is paper visa specific, but still I think I will choose Adelaide coz thats where I live

3) I knew that test results are valid for a year, but how do you retrieve the results for just the chest Xray from 2 month easrlier. if you did it overseas, I think it was posted directly against your TRN.

I will let you know stuff when I go through the meds. If you come to know of something, let me know as well


v190 said:


> Hi borntobeaussie,
> 
> Few questions on Medicals:
> 
> I understand we have to print out Form 160 and Form 26 and walkin Medibank after booking an appointment.
> 
> 1. Do you know if we have to post the results or will Medibank take care of everything? I mean finalising Medical results?
> 
> 2. In Forms, there is a question:
> Qn 9) Have you lodged a Visa application? At which Office?
> 
> How do you know in which office your application has been lodged? - Sydney / Adelaide / Brisbane?
> 
> 3. Say if you are on a 457 visa and did your medicals 2 months ago (Chest X Ray), do you have to do that again for PR Visa? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## goingtooz

*CO got assigned.*

Hi All,

Today morning I have got my CO 
CO is from team 02 and the initials are LC.

Further documents requested are Form 80 of my spouse( not exactly asked - but gave that Form 80 for persons above 16 years), PCC for me and my son.

When we went to Passport office for PCC, we have been told that for 
kids of age less than 18, Indian government will not provide PCC.

Hence please suggest me what to respond for his PCC?

Also please tell me how is team 02?

Thank you...


----------



## wanttomove

goingtooz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning I have got my CO
> CO is from team 02 and the initials are LC.
> 
> Further documents requested are Form 80 of my spouse( not exactly asked - but gave that Form 80 for persons above 16 years), PCC for me and my son.
> 
> When we went to Passport office for PCC, we have been told that for
> kids of age less than 18, Indian government will not provide PCC.
> 
> Hence please suggest me what to respond for his PCC?
> 
> Also please tell me how is team 02?
> 
> Thank you...


Congrats to have ur CO....
What is the status of your medicals? Have u done these?
Have they been reviewed by a medical officer in Global Health


----------



## katy_aus

vvc said:


> Hello, i need experts advise again.
> I would like to add my spouse in my visa application in another week after my marriage. I read about filling form 1022 and writing to DIAC. However, this form still asks the same details i filled in my application and few boxes for mentioning the changes.
> 
> I am puzzled how to add complete details of my spouse.
> 
> Is there a way that DIAC will allow me fill her details online ?
> 
> 261111-ICT Business Analyst| WA SS| 190 visa applied : 10 oct 2012


Well as far as I know once you've lodged your final pr application, there will be no such options where u can add ur spouse name. U have to wait untill final decision arrives. But at that point you can only apply for separate spouse visa. And once spouse visa granted, she can apply for her Pr after 2 yrs. You shoudve wait for a week or so. Hope this info.helps. just to be safer side double check with concerned authorities..


----------



## goingtooz

wanttomove said:


> Congrats to have ur CO....
> What is the status of your medicals? Have u done these?
> Have they been reviewed by a medical officer in Global Health




We have completed on 17th September.The status of medicals still is "Recommended". However the links for organize your medicals have vanished 2 days before after the review by a medical officer in Global Health for two of the applicants.

I have called the Global health 5 days before and they told that all are finalized.


----------



## tryingaustralia

*Shocked but at ease now!*

Guys, tired out of waiting for grant, today morning I logged in to my SA SS app to check its status. To my shock I saw a note stating that since "the validity of sponsorship has now expired since it has been 70 days since this nomination was approved by Immigration SA " and that I have not "provided Immigration SA with documented proof that you lodge your visa application with DIAC PRIOR to the sponsorship validity period expiring."..."it will be up to DIAC to accept the sponsorship nomination in light of current requirements of the GSM program."!!! Man!! thoughtt to myself what a mistake I have done by not confirming back to SA for accepting their sponsorship!

They even said that only "Upon receipt Immigration SA will confirm your sponsorship with DIAC and send them the Form 1100 directly."

And I wondered whether this is why my visa app seems to be stuck?? 

So quickly got my act together and mailed immi SA apologising and conirming my SA SS approval.

To my delight the SA GOVTs SS manager responded within 15-20 mins confirming that "With the new DIAC SkillSelect system, once an applicant has received State Nomination approval and has been nominated through SkillSelect, they are no longer required to provide the DIAC reference number to the State."

Cant tell you how glad I was to read this msg .... ew minutes before I though that I had already lost the battle ... but glad to know am still there 

Waiting for Grant may be killing, but atleast am in queue n not out of it :eyebrows:


----------



## vvc

katy_aus said:


> Well as far as I know once you've lodged your final pr application, there will be no such options where u can add ur spouse name. U have to wait untill final decision arrives. But at that point you can only apply for separate spouse visa. And once spouse visa granted, she can apply for her Pr after 2 yrs. You shoudve wait for a week or so. Hope this info.helps. just to be safer side double check with concerned authorities..


Hi Katy
Some correction, you can add a partner or dependent child to your application before a visa is granted. Please refer to skillselect website, 190 visa, after applying, report changes section. Its mentioned there

261111-ICT Business Analyst| WA SS| 190 visa applied : 10 oct 2012


----------



## glaye

goingtooz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning I have got my CO
> CO is from team 02 and the initials are LC.
> 
> Further documents requested are Form 80 of my spouse( not exactly asked - but gave that Form 80 for persons above 16 years), PCC for me and my son.
> 
> When we went to Passport office for PCC, we have been told that for
> kids of age less than 18, Indian government will not provide PCC.
> 
> Hence please suggest me what to respond for his PCC?
> 
> Also please tell me how is team 02?
> 
> Thank you...


We have the same team and same CO initial...so I guess we have the same CO.
The CO also requested also the form 80. I'm still waiting for our meds to be finalised, it is still referred since sept.28. The CO emailed me that she is just waiting for mour meds to be finalised. You may email your CO about the situation about the PCC.


----------



## adidivs

prgopala said:


> My arrival date should not be after sept 5 2013. Basically a year's time after my PCC.


thanks Praveen

the super great surprise I received today
I have got a grant for 189 subclass
simply superb

will update my signature soon


----------



## adidivs

Signature updated


----------



## zakinaeem

adidivs said:


> thanks Praveen
> 
> the super great surprise I received today
> I have got a grant for 189 subclass
> simply superb
> 
> will update my signature soon


Thats awesome mate! COngrats! When you do get time, let others know what documents you submitted online and what the CO asked for (if anything).

I lodged mine on 21st of Sept and am yet to get a CO, but that's perhaps due to the fact that I'm from Pakistan, which is obviously a higher risk country than alot of others 

Best of luck with your plans/journey mate!


----------



## sherlock

*Visa GRANTED !*

Guys, good news! 
*
Got my 190 grant today ! * Finally, the dream has come true. Now the actual tough part begins.
*
Thanks to each and every one of you for all your help. I know that all the visa process would not have been possible without your help. This forum was a key element in my success.*

Funnily enough, though I had emailed my CO (LZ) 2 days ago, the actual grant email and letters that I got were from a different CO of the same team 

*Timeline - *

PCC Done - 14 August 2012
190 Visa applied - 14th August 2012 (PCC pre-loaded)
Ack Email - 22 August 2012

Email from CO - Meds requested(new health IDs) - 14th Sept 2012
Meds done - 1st Oct 2012
Meds finalized - 8th Oct 2012

*190 GRANT - 12 Oct 2012*


----------



## Destination Journey

sherlock said:


> Guys, good news!
> *
> Got my 190 grant today ! * Finally, the dream has come true. Now the actual tough part begins.
> *
> Thanks to each and every one of you for all your help. I know that all the visa process would not have been possible without your help. This forum was a key element in my success.*
> 
> Funnily enough, though I had emailed my CO (LZ) 2 days ago, the actual grant email and letters that I got were from a different CO of the same team
> 
> *Timeline - *
> 
> PCC Done - 14 August 2012
> 190 Visa applied - 14th August 2012 (PCC pre-loaded)
> Ack Email - 22 August 2012
> 
> Email from CO - Meds requested(new health IDs) - 14th Sept 2012
> Meds done - 1st Oct 2012
> Meds finalized - 8th Oct 2012
> 
> *190 GRANT - 12 Oct 2012*


Congrats Man!!!

That's fast and awesome news


----------



## sherlock

Omarau, Kostya, Mayur - You guys are next !

Mayur - Your employment verification happened just few days after mine. This means you can wait for the good news next week !


----------



## ShariqQamar

sherlock said:


> Guys, good news!
> *
> Got my 190 grant today ! * Finally, the dream has come true. Now the actual tough part begins.
> *
> Thanks to each and every one of you for all your help. I know that all the visa process would not have been possible without your help. This forum was a key element in my success.*
> 
> Funnily enough, though I had emailed my CO (LZ) 2 days ago, the actual grant email and letters that I got were from a different CO of the same team
> 
> *Timeline - *
> 
> PCC Done - 14 August 2012
> 190 Visa applied - 14th August 2012 (PCC pre-loaded)
> Ack Email - 22 August 2012
> 
> Email from CO - Meds requested(new health IDs) - 14th Sept 2012
> Meds done - 1st Oct 2012
> Meds finalized - 8th Oct 2012
> 
> *190 GRANT - 12 Oct 2012*



Congrats :clap2:


----------



## ShariqQamar

sherlock said:


> Omarau, Kostya, Mayur - You guys are next !
> 
> Mayur - Your employment verification happened just few days after mine. This means you can wait for the good news next week !


Which team was processing your application?


----------



## nav.mahajan

sherlock said:


> Guys, good news!
> *
> Got my 190 grant today ! * Finally, the dream has come true. Now the actual tough part begins.
> *
> Thanks to each and every one of you for all your help. I know that all the visa process would not have been possible without your help. This forum was a key element in my success.*
> 
> Funnily enough, though I had emailed my CO (LZ) 2 days ago, the actual grant email and letters that I got were from a different CO of the same team
> 
> *Timeline - *
> 
> PCC Done - 14 August 2012
> 190 Visa applied - 14th August 2012 (PCC pre-loaded)
> Ack Email - 22 August 2012
> 
> Email from CO - Meds requested(new health IDs) - 14th Sept 2012
> Meds done - 1st Oct 2012
> Meds finalized - 8th Oct 2012
> 
> *190 GRANT - 12 Oct 2012*


Congrats buddy..... I knew its gonna happen for you soon.... Hope to see you some time in Sydney.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sherlock

ShariqQamar said:


> Which team was processing your application?


Team 33.


----------



## Striker1234

adidivs said:


> Signature updated


Hi Adidivs,

Congrats!

Can you please share the document list uploaded.

Thanks.


----------



## agandi

Congrats Praveen! Way to go 




prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see an email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


----------



## v190

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi,
> Sorry for the late response.
> very farnkly I do not know how everything is gonna be done.
> 
> 1) I don't know whether Medibank is going to give us the results or post it directly to DIAC. I will let you know next wednesday when I do the medicals
> 
> 2)I think the office question is paper visa specific, but still I think I will choose Adelaide coz thats where I live
> 
> 3) I knew that test results are valid for a year, but how do you retrieve the results for just the chest Xray from 2 month easrlier. if you did it overseas, I think it was posted directly against your TRN.
> 
> I will let you know stuff when I go through the meds. If you come to know of something, let me know as well


Thanks borntobeaussie! Please do let me know and I'll keep you posted for sure.

Cheers!


----------



## v190

adidivs said:


> thanks Praveen
> 
> the super great surprise I received today
> I have got a grant for 189 subclass
> simply superb
> 
> will update my signature soon


Great news! Many Congrats


----------



## agandi

Congrats Sherlock! You must be on Cloud Nine now :clap2::clap2::clap2:




sherlock said:


> Guys, good news!
> *
> Got my 190 grant today ! * Finally, the dream has come true. Now the actual tough part begins.
> *
> Thanks to each and every one of you for all your help. I know that all the visa process would not have been possible without your help. This forum was a key element in my success.*
> 
> Funnily enough, though I had emailed my CO (LZ) 2 days ago, the actual grant email and letters that I got were from a different CO of the same team
> 
> *Timeline - *
> 
> PCC Done - 14 August 2012
> 190 Visa applied - 14th August 2012 (PCC pre-loaded)
> Ack Email - 22 August 2012
> 
> Email from CO - Meds requested(new health IDs) - 14th Sept 2012
> Meds done - 1st Oct 2012
> Meds finalized - 8th Oct 2012
> 
> *190 GRANT - 12 Oct 2012*


----------



## ada14gerry

sherlock said:


> Team 33.


Congrats! Our CO is also from team 33.


----------



## irizk

Guys,

I am still confused about the question "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?". 
Many forum members advised me that I have to put in the details of countries where I have lived for 12 months or more during last 10 years. I have exactly done that and didnt include the details of countries I had lived before 10 years. I am now about to finally submit my eVisa. Just wanted to get another confirmation about this so I dont put anything misleading and at the end get in trouble later. You advise in this regard will be highly valuable.
Thanks.
Regards
R


----------



## Aashath

*Clarification on Documents needed ?*

Hi All , 

I have launched by 190 Visa Yesterday and finally it was asking for all the documents that I need to upload . My Question here is 

1. I have already did Medicals for my 485 visa on March ( I did full medicals thats needed or PR ) . So how can I ask them to refer to that ?

2. I also have Indian Police certificate done on last year March ( how long is it valid ).Is that i have take one again.

3. How about AFP and how long its valid?

4. Max time for processing this VISA after launching?

Though I applied I am still afraid whether I have met the criteria for visa 190 or not . Can some one please double check it for me please

I have 
Age : 30 points 
Master degree (IT): 15 points ( In SOL List)
Aus Work expeirnece : 5 Points 
SS : 5 Points 
Study in Aus : 5 points
IELTS : 0 (L - 7; R - 6.5 ; W - 7 ; S - 7 ) 


Thanks


----------



## catmonkey

Congratulations !


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

irizk said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am still confused about the question "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?".
> Many forum members advised me that I have to put in the details of countries where I have lived for 12 months or more during last 10 years. I have exactly done that and didnt include the details of countries I had lived before 10 years. I am now about to finally submit my eVisa. Just wanted to get another confirmation about this so I dont put anything misleading and at the end get in trouble later. You advise in this regard will be highly valuable.
> Thanks.
> Regards
> R


country where you are a legal resident with residence id usually, no need to list countries you visited where you are a tourist.


----------



## sumi.24

adidivs said:


> Signature updated


Wow...really awesome...
Congrats adi and div...


----------



## irizk

Should I include for last 10 years only? Or more? How about the country where I was a student?


----------



## migo83

Congratulations to all those got their visa...I have been a silent reader for a while in this forum especially this thread but it helped me a lot..could somebody plz tell me how can I put my timeline in signature?


----------



## maxLIFE

migo83 said:


> Congratulations to all those got their visa...I have been a silent reader for a while in this forum especially this thread but it helped me a lot..could somebody plz tell me how can I put my timeline in signature?


Hi migo83,

You can edit your signature in the tabs at the top, think it may be "Settings". Although you have to keep it down to 2 lines.

Hope this helps,

maxLIFE


----------



## migo83

maxLIFE said:


> Hi migo83,
> 
> You can edit your signature in the tabs at the top, think it may be "Settings". Although you have to keep it down to 2 lines.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> maxLIFE


Thanks


----------



## CXB

Hi guys

I wander if anyone else has the same problem. I submitted my 190 Visa application on 11 October. On 12 October I got my acknowledgement letter  but every time I try and log in to my online visa app, it says the page is temporarily unavailable...just wandering how I will manage to upload my Australia Police clearance when it arrives (should be next week) if I can't log in?!?


----------



## adidivs

zakinaeem said:


> Thats awesome mate! COngrats! When you do get time, let others know what documents you submitted online and what the CO asked for (if anything).
> 
> I lodged mine on 21st of Sept and am yet to get a CO, but that's perhaps due to the fact that I'm from Pakistan, which is obviously a higher risk country than alot of others
> 
> Best of luck with your plans/journey mate!


Hi all,

I am not sure if this list will be helpful but here is what has been sent to CO

1) IELTS score card of primary and dependant
2) ACS asssessment in my case.
3) VETASSESS assessment of my bachelors degree as I am from non IT background (my CO has asked and has mentioned it as a mandate . It varies from CO to CO.
4) My dependants educational qualifications as she doesn't have a birth certificate .
5) Payslips for the past 5 years ( 4 of each year).
6) Tax declarations for the past 5 years.
7) Australian Police clearance for both of us.
8) Overseas police clearance.
9) Medicals receipt.
10) Work experience reference letter from my company which was provided for ACS assessment.

Everything was attached online but the CO has requested them to be resent.

So don't worry guys in case you are not able to attach documents.
Hope this helps.

All the best and good luck to you and everyone.

Cheers
Adidivs


----------



## Moji

CXB said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I wander if anyone else has the same problem. I submitted my 190 Visa application on 11 October. On 12 October I got my acknowledgement letter  but every time I try and log in to my online visa app, it says the page is temporarily unavailable...just wandering how I will manage to upload my Australia Police clearance when it arrives (should be next week) if I can't log in?!?


Try this
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Batman1982

Congrats Buddy..:clap2:....seems process is quite fast now..I am going for medical and PCC before even CO is allocated..lets hope for quick positive response...



adidivs said:


> thanks Praveen
> 
> the super great surprise I received today
> I have got a grant for 189 subclass
> simply superb
> 
> will update my signature soon


----------



## Robhin

Guys i am repeating the question again, please advise???

For those who have already been granted the visa and for those who have been assigned CO a quick question?
Had they requested for salary certificates from all the employer with whom you have worked or only for the present one.
I haven't got any request for medicals from DIAC yet, but can I proceed with it before they ask if so what do I need to do and which forms should I take to the hospital.
Also in form 1221 which is already a uploaded : Details of your personal contact in Aussie, I mentioned NO by mistake I do have my sis-in law in Melbourne. Only when I was filling up Form 80 for my spouse did I realize that , I guess it will be OK if i can refill the form and sent it to the CO when assigned right?

Sorry to bother with this long list, but please friends do respond at the earliest. Thanks...


----------



## shakeeltabu

Hi I want to know whats procedure for going to medicals.Do i need have some ID's or TRN number is fine.Because i read people saying along with acknowledgement letter there 3-4 documents attached for medicals.still confused.Do i need to print my forms from organise your health and proceed to a clinic or wait for some health ids from case support officer.please respond 
Share


----------



## destinationaustralia

shakeeltabu said:


> Hi I want to know whats procedure for going to medicals.Do i need have some ID's or TRN number is fine.Because i read people saying along with acknowledgement letter there 3-4 documents attached for medicals.still confused.Do i need to print my forms from organise your health and proceed to a clinic or wait for some health ids from case support officer.please respond
> Share


1) File you visa application online, note the TRN number, 
2) Book an appointment with any of the hospitals listed here India - Panel Doctors
3) Go to the clinic/hospital along with all co-applicants.
4) Get the medicals done. Its 4-5 hrs job. Results shall be forwaded to DIAC by the hospital directly.


Hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## Sarat2aus

*The Grant!!!*

The wait is over, got the Grant today!! , yeah on a saturday. 

Just can't express how happy I'm, celebrating like Chris Gayle after WI won the world cup!!!!

I have been a silent follower of this thread from the time I submitted my Visa on 01/09/2012. CO got assigned on 06/10/2012 and asked for PCC, Form 80, IELTS scorecard and Passport bio pages. Today got the Grant letter!!!!

Thank you one and all!!!


----------



## adidivs

Batman1982 said:


> Congrats Buddy..:clap2:....seems process is quite fast now..I am going for medical and PCC before even CO is allocated..lets hope for quick positive response...


yes buddy surely get everything done before CO allocation so that your application will be ready for grant..

Good luck and thanks a lot..


----------



## Robhin

Sarat2aus said:


> The wait is over, got the Grant today!! , yeah on a saturday.
> 
> Just can't express how happy I'm, celebrating like Chris Gayle after WI won the world cup!!!!
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread from the time I submitted my Visa on 01/09/2012. CO got assigned on 06/10/2012 and asked for PCC, Form 80, IELTS scorecard and Passport bio pages. Today got the Grant letter!!!!
> 
> Thank you one and all!!!


Congrats, lucky you....by the way did the ask for payslips from all your employers, was there employment verification?

Also which team was your CO from and what was his initials, if you don't mind please share.

Thanks and good luck once again....


----------



## CXB

I might be over reacting but does anyone think being underweight by about 2kg will affect my PR application? I'm going for my meds on Monday. Also, for some reason, I was almost certain that there were 2 medical appointments but when I called to mine for Monday they said there's only one appointment. Is this right? I'm currently in Perth so that's where my meds will be.


----------



## goingtooz

Sarat2aus said:


> The wait is over, got the Grant today!! , yeah on a saturday.
> 
> Just can't express how happy I'm, celebrating like Chris Gayle after WI won the world cup!!!!
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread from the time I submitted my Visa on 01/09/2012. CO got assigned on 06/10/2012 and asked for PCC, Form 80, IELTS scorecard and Passport bio pages. Today got the Grant letter!!!!
> 
> Thank you one and all!!!


Congratulations Sarat2aus :clap2:

could you please tell me which team your CO is from and what are the initials?

All the best for your future plans


----------



## nav.mahajan

Sarat2aus said:


> The wait is over, got the Grant today!! , yeah on a saturday.
> 
> Just can't express how happy I'm, celebrating like Chris Gayle after WI won the world cup!!!!
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread from the time I submitted my Visa on 01/09/2012. CO got assigned on 06/10/2012 and asked for PCC, Form 80, IELTS scorecard and Passport bio pages. Today got the Grant letter!!!!
> 
> Thank you one and all!!!


Congrats buddy.... That was quick... CO finalized at rapid pace...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Bada_ping

migo83 said:


> Thanks



Migo where did u manage to get "Taxation Documents" from Egypt??


----------



## irizk

Hi All

I am in a bit of dilemma here. I am trying to apply for Health checkup for my spouse and myself. I wanted to do it before the CO gets assigned for my 189 visa application. My wife is now 2 months pregnant. I have been told that the x-ray wont be possible for her. The problem is that x-ray is mandatory to fulfill the health chekup requirements of DIAC. I have no choice but to wait till the baby is born as DIAC, it seems, dont accept medical checkup results without an x-ray. Now shall I proceed with PCC and my health check atleast? Or do both of these things when my wife is ready for health checkup after the delivery? I am not sure how CO will respond to this? I am afraid that my application could be rejected. Please advise.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

irizk said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am in a bit of dilemma here. I am trying to apply for Health checkup for my spouse and myself. I wanted to do it before the CO gets assigned for my 189 visa application. My wife is now 2 months pregnant. I have been told that the x-ray wont be possible for her. The problem is that x-ray is mandatory to fulfill the health chekup requirements of DIAC. I have no choice but to wait till the baby is born as DIAC, it seems, dont accept medical checkup results without an x-ray. Now shall I proceed with PCC and my health check atleast? Or do both of these things when my wife is ready for health checkup after the delivery? I am not sure how CO will respond to this? I am afraid that my application could be rejected. Please advise.


I would suggest you proceed with yours & for your wife proceed with health check except X-ray, you can always explain to your CO later.


----------



## Chin2

*Invited!!!!!!*

Hi Guys

Got My invite on 10/10/12 .....Now need to apply ...I am thinking to upload PCC and Meds upfront ....what are your views about it???


----------



## fivetd

irizk said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am in a bit of dilemma here. I am trying to apply for Health checkup for my spouse and myself. I wanted to do it before the CO gets assigned for my 189 visa application. My wife is now 2 months pregnant. I have been told that the x-ray wont be possible for her. The problem is that x-ray is mandatory to fulfill the health chekup requirements of DIAC. I have no choice but to wait till the baby is born as DIAC, it seems, dont accept medical checkup results without an x-ray. Now shall I proceed with PCC and my health check atleast? Or do both of these things when my wife is ready for health checkup after the delivery? I am not sure how CO will respond to this? I am afraid that my application could be rejected. Please advise.


Read first 2 pages from the x-ray form 160. There you can find what DIAC says about pregnancy and x-ray tests.


----------



## OZOZOZ

hI ALL I am new to this forum and following rekha , akmirror, natraj86 and all other fellow since from thire time to ss WA. I have lodge my 190 to DIAC on 7th sep 2012 and rec ack on 12th . but till date no communication either side .. what you suggest guys.


----------



## migo83

Bada_ping said:


> Migo where did u manage to get "Taxation Documents" from Egypt??


I didn't...If you mean as an evidence for work experience I got a letter from employer, payslips and bank statements showing salary transfer..but you can get a paper from government social insurance showing that you are insured from the employer if you wish to add it to your application (wara2a mn el ta2meenat)..this document shows the start date of your insurance and the name of the employer


----------



## Aashath

Hi All , 

I am just repeating my questions as I dint hear anything from u guys.
I have been invited to apply for 190 Visa on 10/10/2012
When I filled my visa online Yesterday,it was asking for all the documents that I need to upload . My Question here is 

1. I have already did Medicals for my 485 visa on March ( I did full medicals thats needed for PR ) . So how can I ask them to refer to that ? or should I call the medical centre and give my TRN to them to forward.

2. I also have Indian Police certificate done on last year March ( how long is it valid ).Is that i have take one again.

3. How about AFP and how long its valid?

4. And whats the Max time for processing this VISA after launching?

Though I applied I am still afraid whether I have met the criteria for visa 190 or not . Can some one please double check it for me please

I have 
Age : 30 points 
Master degree (IT): 15 points ( In SOL List)
Aus Work expeirnece : 5 Points 
SS : 5 Points 
Study in Aus : 5 points
IELTS : 0 (L - 7; R - 6.5 ; W - 7 ; S - 7 ) 


Thanks


----------



## omarau

sherlock said:


> Guys, good news!
> *
> Got my 190 grant today ! * Finally, the dream has come true. Now the actual tough part begins.
> *
> Thanks to each and every one of you for all your help. I know that all the visa process would not have been possible without your help. This forum was a key element in my success.*
> 
> Funnily enough, though I had emailed my CO (LZ) 2 days ago, the actual grant email and letters that I got were from a different CO of the same team
> 
> *Timeline - *
> 
> PCC Done - 14 August 2012
> 190 Visa applied - 14th August 2012 (PCC pre-loaded)
> Ack Email - 22 August 2012
> 
> Email from CO - Meds requested(new health IDs) - 14th Sept 2012
> Meds done - 1st Oct 2012
> Meds finalized - 8th Oct 2012
> 
> *190 GRANT - 12 Oct 2012*


WoW congrats man, seems my hunch about you getting the visa was 1 day ahead  
congrats and good luck in your adventure ... 
I think kostaya and maiyur will get theirs first then hopefully i will  

by they way, which CO initials signed your grant letter?


----------



## omarau

Sarat2aus said:


> The wait is over, got the Grant today!! , yeah on a saturday.
> 
> Just can't express how happy I'm, celebrating like Chris Gayle after WI won the world cup!!!!
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread from the time I submitted my Visa on 01/09/2012. CO got assigned on 06/10/2012 and asked for PCC, Form 80, IELTS scorecard and Passport bio pages. Today got the Grant letter!!!!
> 
> Thank you one and all!!!



wow COs must be working overtime then  by they we have the same CO, did she verify your job experience? how was your experience with here all in all if there is anything to share man it would be great/


----------



## tintin_papay

Hi Omar,

Did you get any touch of CO yet?


----------



## omarau

tintin_papay said:


> Hi Omar,
> 
> Did you get any touch of CO yet?


No nothing, not even replying to my emails now :S

how about you? any update on your case?


----------



## Batman1982

Guys need one clarification...does it create any issue if my PCC is from one passport office and wife's from other?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## v190

Batman1982 said:


> Guys need one clarification...does it create any issue if my PCC is from one passport office and wife's from other?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't think so. There should not be any issue.


----------



## Prass2012

goingtooz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning I have got my CO
> CO is from team 02 and the initials are LC.
> 
> Further documents requested are Form 80 of my spouse( not exactly asked - but gave that Form 80 for persons above 16 years), PCC for me and my son.
> 
> When we went to Passport office for PCC, we have been told that for
> kids of age less than 18, Indian government will not provide PCC.
> 
> Hence please suggest me what to respond for his PCC?
> 
> Also please tell me how is team 02?
> 
> Thank you...


You can walkdown to Passport Seva Kendra with a filled in application form for your son.

I have got the PCC for my kids, who are much younger.


----------



## Prass2012

Hello all,

I got my CO assigned.. very relieved..
CO asks for form 80 and 1221 for me and my wife.. was this in the check list of documents to be uploaded? 

why is this asked? 

i have stayed in UK for more than an year,. but PCC for that have not been asked.. but I am mentioning that in form 1221.. the same details are already mentioned in e-Visa.


----------



## goingtooz

Prass2012 said:


> You can walkdown to Passport Seva Kendra with a filled in application form for your son.
> 
> I have got the PCC for my kids, who are much younger.



I have seen the DIAC site and as per that PCC is required for the persons above 16 years.

In my case my son has been given as secondary applicant hence for him it has been asked.


----------



## Bada_ping

migo83 said:


> I didn't...If you mean as an evidence for work experience I got a letter from employer, payslips and bank statements showing salary transfer..but you can get a paper from government social insurance showing that you are insured from the employer if you wish to add it to your application (wara2a mn el ta2meenat)..this document shows the start date of your insurance and the name of the employer


Thx mate


----------



## donkphilip

tryingaustralia said:


> Guys, tired out of waiting for grant, today morning I logged in to my SA SS app to check its status. To my shock I saw a note stating that since "the validity of sponsorship has now expired since it has been 70 days since this nomination was approved by Immigration SA " and that I have not "provided Immigration SA with documented proof that you lodge your visa application with DIAC PRIOR to the sponsorship validity period expiring."..."it will be up to DIAC to accept the sponsorship nomination in light of current requirements of the GSM program."!!! Man!! thoughtt to myself what a mistake I have done by not confirming back to SA for accepting their sponsorship!
> 
> They even said that only "Upon receipt Immigration SA will confirm your sponsorship with DIAC and send them the Form 1100 directly."
> 
> And I wondered whether this is why my visa app seems to be stuck??
> 
> So quickly got my act together and mailed immi SA apologising and conirming my SA SS approval.
> 
> To my delight the SA GOVTs SS manager responded within 15-20 mins confirming that "With the new DIAC SkillSelect system, once an applicant has received State Nomination approval and has been nominated through SkillSelect, they are no longer required to provide the DIAC reference number to the State."
> 
> Cant tell you how glad I was to read this msg .... ew minutes before I though that I had already lost the battle ... but glad to know am still there
> 
> Waiting for Grant may be killing, but atleast am in queue n not out of it :eyebrows:



Guys,
This is confusing. need advice. Me too waiting for my CO. Applied on 18th sep. Regarding SA Sponsership, after getting SA approval, is it necessary to intimate SA that we accepted the approval. If it is necessary, which email id I need to use. I tried with [email protected]
But I am getting failure delivery. What to do????


----------



## donkphilip

*ehealth*

hi,
I have applied for e-health checkup on line with the help of "organise health" link in https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
. It includes my wife and my 6 months old daughter. After filling all the health related questions , for me I could able to take print of the last page which I suppose to take it to the clinic for medical test. But for my spouse and daughter, I could not able to save/print the last page. Please, seeking your help


----------



## tintin_papay

omarau said:


> No nothing, not even replying to my emails now :S
> 
> how about you? any update on your case?


No update.. yet.


----------



## Sarat2aus

Thanks guys!! 

The CO was from team 33 and initials are KD

She was really quick!! Had only two e-mails from her

1 - asking for PCC, Form 80, IELTS scorecard and Passport bio pages
2 - Grant letter in 3 days after I sent the docs 

To my knowledege, there was no job verification done


Omaru, All the best for you visa, I'm sure she will be as quick as she was for me


----------



## ebyoct82

donkphilip said:


> hi,
> I have applied for e-health checkup on line with the help of "organise health" link in https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> . It includes my wife and my 6 months old daughter. After filling all the health related questions , for me I could able to take print of the last page which I suppose to take it to the clinic for medical test. But for my spouse and daughter, I could not able to save/print the last page. Please, seeking your help


This is a know issue. Did you received the acknowledgement letter with 3 documents for health assessment?. when you going for check up take copies of those documents. Thats enough. they can access the details you submitted through organise health.


----------



## wanttomove

*Medicals need to review by MOC*

Hi,

Does anyone know that his/her medicals are waiting to be assessed by a Medical Officer of Commonwealth (MOC)??
Please share ur opinion on this. I found out on the DIAC website that there are 2 things:


Local clearance
Medical Officer of the Commonwealth opinion (Where a significant health condition has been identified, or you completed your health examinations in certain countries, your health examination reports will be referred to a MOC for assessment.)

Details here:
Assessment of Health Examination Results

Needs your opinion


----------



## ebyoct82

Good News!!!!

Got my 190 grant today ! Finally, the dream has come true by Gods grace. 

Thanks to every one for all your help. This forum helps me alot in this process. Due to this forum i saved the money to an agent. Thanks to the one who created this beautiful forum.

My Time lines:

ACS Skills Assessment Result: 30 Days
SA SS - Approved: 49 Days (9 days to reached docs to SA Immi)
190 Visa Invitation: 1 Days from SA Approval
190 Visa - CO: 25 Days
190 Visa - Granted: 44 Days from Submitted Date


----------



## nav.mahajan

ebyoct82 said:


> Good News!!!!
> 
> My Time lines:
> 
> ACS Skills Assessment Result: 30 Days
> SA SS - Approved: 49 Days (9 days to reached docs to SA Immi)
> 190 Visa Invitation: 1 Days from SA Approval
> 190 Visa - CO: 25 Days
> 190 Visa - Granted: 44 Days from Submitted Date


Congrats buddy :clap2::clap2::clap2:..... Heavenly showers have started for u..... Hope to see u soon.....


----------



## goingtooz

ebyoct82 said:


> Good News!!!!
> 
> Got my 190 grant today ! Finally, the dream has come true by Gods grace.
> 
> Thanks to every one for all your help. This forum helps me alot in this process. Due to this forum i saved the money to an agent. Thanks to the one who created this beautiful forum.
> 
> My Time lines:
> 
> ACS Skills Assessment Result: 30 Days
> SA SS - Approved: 49 Days (9 days to reached docs to SA Immi)
> 190 Visa Invitation: 1 Days from SA Approval
> 190 Visa - CO: 25 Days
> 190 Visa - Granted: 44 Days from Submitted Date



Many congratulations to you :clap2:

All the best for your future plans


----------



## wanttomove

ebyoct82 said:


> Good News!!!!
> 
> Got my 190 grant today ! Finally, the dream has come true by Gods grace.
> 
> Thanks to every one for all your help. This forum helps me alot in this process. Due to this forum i saved the money to an agent. Thanks to the one who created this beautiful forum.
> 
> My Time lines:
> 
> ACS Skills Assessment Result: 30 Days
> SA SS - Approved: 49 Days (9 days to reached docs to SA Immi)
> 190 Visa Invitation: 1 Days from SA Approval
> 190 Visa - CO: 25 Days
> 190 Visa - Granted: 44 Days from Submitted Date


Many Congratulation for u :clap2::clap2:
Best of Luck for ur big move


----------



## omarau

Sarat2aus said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> The CO was from team 33 and initials are KD
> 
> She was really quick!! Had only two e-mails from her
> 
> 1 - asking for PCC, Form 80, IELTS scorecard and Passport bio pages
> 2 - Grant letter in 3 days after I sent the docs
> 
> To my knowledege, there was no job verification done
> 
> 
> Omaru, All the best for you visa, I'm sure she will be as quick as she was for me



I sure hope im next in queue with KD  by the way guys does anybody have an idea how to poke CO without using the phrase "how is my application going?"


----------



## ATA

adidivs said:


> yes buddy surely get everything done before CO allocation so that your application will be ready for grant..
> 
> Good luck and thanks a lot..


Congratulations Adidivs & all the best for future plans. The biggest hurdle is out of the way, rest should be a piece of cake. Thanks a lot for sharing at each step. This will help all of us here.
Take care,
ATA


----------



## ATA

Prass2012 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my CO assigned.. very relieved..
> CO asks for form 80 and 1221 for me and my wife.. was this in the check list of documents to be uploaded?
> 
> why is this asked?
> 
> i have stayed in UK for more than an year,. but PCC for that have not been asked.. but I am mentioning that in form 1221.. the same details are already mentioned in e-Visa.


Congrats Prass2012,
I think every applications is different and they look at it differently. Dont worry and submit everything or anything they want. Now you are just few steps away from a grant. Do let us know how it goes and what CO asked to submit so that in the mean time we can get ready with such forms or documents.
All the best,
ATA


----------



## nav.mahajan

omarau said:


> I sure hope im next in queue with KD  by the way guys does anybody have an idea how to poke CO without using the phrase "how is my application going?"


I have seen a consultant writing up a mail to CO.... to let him know all the docs are there.... is there any other doc pending on our side???? n the client got grant letter very next day...... This was a informative mail to CO that everything is met... now send the grant...... 

may be you can try the same!!!!!!!..... :boxing::boxing:


----------



## ShariqQamar

nav.mahajan said:


> I have seen a consultant writing up a mail to CO.... to let him know all the docs are there.... is there any other doc pending on our side???? n the client got grant letter very next day...... This was a informative mail to CO that everything is met... now send the grant......
> 
> may be you can try the same!!!!!!!..... :boxing::boxing:


I have done the same. But, unfortunately I have received the following email

Thankyou for providing the attached documents. please note that your application is subject to routine processing that takes some time to complete.



It was team 2. I found them really slow.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Hi Rekha and Sherlock,

I ws filling up the form 1023, at the end of the form there is signature page. This needs to be signed by only primary applicant or all the applicants above 18 years of age?????? Please do confirm................. :confused2:

thanks


----------



## ausmover

Friends,

I have received invitation for 189 on 1st Oct, and ready with my Visa application to be logged on the portal. However, I am just waiting for a few documents before making the final payment for the Visa application.

My India PCC can be done only on 12th Nov as I need to visit the Passport office at Lucknow from where Passport was issued, and my visit to Lucknow is planned on 12th Nov. 

Also, I might need to get PCC from the UK as I have worked in the UK for 2 years. Am preparing my application for UK PCC. It will take approx 2-3 weeks for getting UK PCC from India.

If I make the Visa Application payment now, I think a CO will be assigned sometime soon leaving me lesser time to finish all PCC formalities. 
(PCC for my wife is already obtained)

My wife and I also need to finish Medical tests, which we will plan sometime soon.

Need some help from you folks on Document Upload process:

1. Are Medical Test results need to be uploaded online by us or will be submitted directly by the Hospital to DIAC?

2. Does all of the To-Be-Uploaded documents need to be attested/stamped/signed by an authorised body/personnel, just like it was needed for ACS Assessment?

3. How much time will the CO (once allocated) give us to finish all document upload formalities?

Any guidance (specifically from applicants in India) will be helpful.

I will keep you all posted on my progress.

Thanks friends!


----------



## ausmover

Prass2012 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my CO assigned.. very relieved..
> CO asks for form 80 and 1221 for me and my wife.. was this in the check list of documents to be uploaded?
> 
> why is this asked?
> 
> i have stayed in UK for more than an year,. but PCC for that have not been asked.. but I am mentioning that in form 1221.. the same details are already mentioned in e-Visa.


Dear Prass2012,

I have also worked in the UK for 2 years and am currently working on my 189 application documents.

It is surprising to hear that CO has not asked for UK PCC. 

I am confused now whether to go for UK PCC from India. 
Cost is 54 GBP, which I can actually save if this document is not actually needed by CO.

Please keep me updated if CO asks you to provide UK PCC later.

Thanks!


----------



## thewall

is there any easy way out to upload Documents, have been trying for quite sometime now.

also document list seems not correct, there are doc asked for which i didnt claim any point like Australia education/experience etc...


----------



## destinationaustralia

A quick question on payment of visa fees. I hold only debit cards on which transactions are limited to rs 50,000/- at a time. Can I pay using somebody else's card? Are debit cards ok or is it mandatory to use credit cards for the purpose. Thanks

Cheers!


----------



## nav.mahajan

destinationaustralia said:


> A quick question on payment of visa fees. I hold only debit cards on which transactions are limited to rs 50,000/- at a time. Can I pay using somebody else's card? Are debit cards ok or is it mandatory to use credit cards for the purpose. Thanks
> 
> Cheers!


You can use some1 else's credit or debit card...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## donkphilip

ebyoct82 said:


> This is a know issue. Did you received the acknowledgement letter with 3 documents for health assessment?. when you going for check up take copies of those documents. Thats enough. they can access the details you submitted through organise health.


Thanks for the quick reply,

well ebyoct82, i did not receive any health documents along with ack. only 2 docc(1. summary, 2 ack for valid application received). That is why i have choosen "orginize health" link. So as per you only one sheet wth my name on it is enough to conduct ehealth checkup for my spouse and kid also. rit????.... For all the three TRN no is same.


----------



## nav.mahajan

donkphilip said:


> Thanks for the quick reply,
> 
> well ebyoct82, i did not receive any health documents along with ack. only 2 docc(1. summary, 2 ack for valid application received). That is why i have choosen "orginize health" link. So as per you only one sheet wth my name on it is enough to conduct ehealth checkup for my spouse and kid also. rit????.... For all the three TRN no is same.


You can send a mail to HOC.... for the health request id's... they will reply in a day or two with HRI's.... you can go to any clinic and do meds with those....


----------



## donkphilip

Mahajan,

which is the VALID mail id i should use to reach HOC???


----------



## destinationaustralia

nav.mahajan said:


> You can use some1 else's credit or debit card...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks indeed!

Cheers!


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

thewall said:


> is there any easy way out to upload Documents, have been trying for quite sometime now.
> 
> also document list seems not correct, there are doc asked for which i didnt claim any point like Australia education/experience etc...


that means you made a wrong claim in your EOI. You probably answered Yes to this question "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test" 

if you did not study in AU the answer should be no?


----------



## thewall

LittleBoyBlue said:


> that means you made a wrong claim in your EOI. You probably answered Yes to this question "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test"
> 
> if you did not study in AU the answer should be no?



well... then I shud have had 5 extra point, which was not the case. I knew the answer was no. same goes for Oz work experience.

Did you have correct Upload doc list for secondary applicants as well, completely confused with the upload list, its status changing from Recomended to required/received etc... also each upload takes long time, even though file size is small ... :confused2:


----------



## zakinaeem

LittleBoyBlue said:


> that means you made a wrong claim in your EOI. You probably answered Yes to this question "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test"
> 
> if you did not study in AU the answer should be no?


That may or may not be the case. He might have claimed the right points and still be getting the wrong checklist, which is what happened with me as well. I am absolutely sure I claimed the right points and still have Australian study and Australian work experience showing up in the checklist. 

I would only suggest these items be ignored if you are 100% sure you claimed the right points. If in doubt, wait for CO allocation and let him know.


----------



## zakinaeem

thewall said:


> well... then I shud have had 5 extra point, which was not the case. I knew the answer was no. same goes for Oz work experience.
> 
> Did you have correct Upload doc list for secondary applicants as well, completely confused with the upload list, its status changing from Recomended to required/received etc... also each upload takes long time, even though file size is small ... :confused2:


Don't get confused with the checklist bro, its quite erronous. I contacted DIAC with the same issue and they told me to wait for the CO. If there is a document missing that could affect your case, the CO wil ask for it.


----------



## thewall

zakinaeem said:


> Don't get confused with the checklist bro, its quite erronous. I contacted DIAC with the same issue and they told me to wait for the CO. If there is a document missing that could affect your case, the CO wil ask for it.



Yep, that may be the case, apart from this - I had everything nicely done, from points claim to invite (did update EOI later, but time stamp remained correct), ACK received in a couple of hours, with TRN & pdf attachments on File number and Primary & Secondary applicants particular details etc...


----------



## zakinaeem

thewall said:


> Yep, that may be the case, apart from this - I had everything nicely done, from points claim to invite (did update EOI later, but time stamp remained correct), ACK received in a couple of hours, with TRN & pdf attachments on File number and Primary & Secondary applicants particular details etc...


That's good. In my case, they used my passport number for both me and my wife! I tried contacting them for correction but failed to get a response. This has happened with a couple of other guys on this forum as well. So just waiting for the CO.


----------



## thewall

zakinaeem said:


> That's good. In my case, they used my passport number for both me and my wife! I tried contacting them for correction but failed to get a response. This has happened with a couple of other guys on this forum as well. So just waiting for the CO.



btw, is it so that Applicant MUST give an end date for all Jobs while applying, (it was not needed during EOI). I had to give an end date even if I still have my job


----------



## zakinaeem

thewall said:


> btw, is it so that Applicant MUST give an end date for all Jobs while applying, (it was not needed during EOI). I had to give an end date even if I still have my job


Ahah, same here bro. But that shouldn't matter anymore as you have already claimed your points and filed the visa based on those, whereas with EOI you points "can" increase over time, depending on how long you have to wait for the invite.


----------



## Test

vineetr0505 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received VIC SS on 3rd Oct 2012. I have a query regarding filling up the 190 VISA. I had got skill assessed for 262111 DBA. I did not get my wife's skills assessed. She is HR Recruiter. When filling up the form, I need to fill wife's working details but then it says I should be filling up only when her skill is matching the nominated occupation. I am wondering what to do in this case ?
> Please suggest.
> Thanks,
> VINEET


Congratz Vineet, when did you apply for Vic SS?
All the best with the Visa.

Thanks.


----------



## catmonkey

Got my CO allocated today team 2, LE, he sent a generic list asking for all documents again which we have already uploaded, just need to do medicals, pcc and send everything together.


----------



## thewall

catmonkey said:


> Got my CO allocated today team 2, LE, he sent a generic list asking for all documents again which we have already uploaded, just need to do medicals, pcc and send everything together.


How long it took from Application to CO allocation


----------



## catmonkey

We applied on 16th September, acknowledged 21st September, so about a month.


----------



## mskksm14

*189 application process*

Dear Friends,

I got 189 invitation yesterday, hope to launch application ASAP  

Can one list the steps involved and approx. time lines taken in sequence after launching an application. I feel this would be useful to me and as well as for others.


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi All,

I have a question here. If I am including my spouse in Visa application form, Is it necessary that my partner also need to prove her English language skills ?

Please clarify. I couldn't get that information in the DIAC website after the website has been redesigned. I could see that in 175,176 visa. Can any one point me to that link please.

Cheers


----------



## Bruticus

Got my CO assigned yesterday . The 5 week allocation timescale is more or less spot on.


----------



## Rekha Raman

vvc said:


> Hello, i need experts advise again.
> I would like to add my spouse in my visa application in another week after my marriage. I read about filling form 1022 and writing to DIAC. However, this form still asks the same details i filled in my application and few boxes for mentioning the changes.
> 
> I am puzzled how to add complete details of my spouse.
> 
> Is there a way that DIAC will allow me fill her details online ?
> 
> 261111-ICT Business Analyst| WA SS| 190 visa applied : 10 oct 2012


Hi,

Congrats on your wedding, finally u applied for visa 

Pls dont fret over how to add ur spouse to ur application, as soon your CO is assigned u can apraise him\her of your marriage and they will let u know how to add her to ur application.

All you got to do is ENJOY your wedding and get your marriage registered immediately and be ready with it wen CO is assigned.

There is always an option to add or remove dependents on your application after lodgement..

ALL THE BEST !!!!

Rekha


----------



## Rekha Raman

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question here. If I am including my spouse in Visa application form, Is it necessary that my partner also need to prove her English language skills ?
> 
> Please clarify. I couldn't get that information in the DIAC website after the website has been redesigned. I could see that in 175,176 visa. Can any one point me to that link please.
> 
> Cheers


yes anybody above 18 years on the application will have to prove english proficiency, your spouse, ur parents if included also will have to.

Hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## VisMelbourne

Hi Can anyone plz post the steps of 189 after getting invitation. Thnx in advance !


----------



## Moji

Bruticus said:


> Got my CO assigned yesterday . The 5 week allocation timescale is more or less spot on.


That hasn't been the case for me. I lodged 4th Sep and still no sign of CO :confused2:


----------



## Bruticus

Moji said:


> That hasn't been the case for me. I lodged 4th Sep and still no sign of CO :confused2:


The lodged date isn't the indicator, I lodged mine on the 3rd of September. The acknowledgment letter they sent will have a different date for when they received the application and that is when you need to calculate from. Mine said the 13th and it's been 4 and a bit weeks since then. Don't worry, I'm sure yours is just around the corner


----------



## Moji

Bruticus said:


> The lodged date isn't the indicator, I lodged mine on the 3rd of September. The acknowledgment letter they sent will have a different date for when they received the application and that is when you need to calculate from. Mine said the 13th and it's been 4 and a bit weeks since then. Don't worry, I'm sure yours is just around the corner


You know Bruticus, what is bothering me is that my ack letter states 4th Sep as my lodgement day


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

Moji said:


> You know Bruticus, what is bothering me is that my ack letter states 4th Sep as my lodgement day


 That's way too long already, I lodged on the 3rd, but application date says 12Sept (acknowledgement date) and I have a CO now. I'm just waiting for my PCC and then wait for the decision.


----------



## buddi

Hi LittleBoyBlue. I read from other thread that you have applied for Singapore CoC. Did you apply first for the appeal for CoC or go straight to apply for the CoC? Because as we are foreigners, Singapore will give CoC on a case by case basis after we lodge the appeal. This is as far as I understand. Please share your experience. 

Another question. Did you have the request letter from DIAC when you apply for Singapore CoC? Out of curiosity, how does it look like? Someone and I discussed about this on other thread.



LittleBoyBlue said:


> That's way too long already, I lodged on the 3rd, but application date says 12Sept (acknowledgement date) and I have a CO now. I'm just waiting for my PCC and then wait for the decision.


----------



## thewall

Those who already have CO, can u confirm if Color scan doc is accepted for 189.

I was able to upload most of the things, but only IELTs TRF showing 'Received' rest all remained 'Required' or 'Recommended'


----------



## nav.mahajan

donkphilip said:


> Mahajan,
> 
> which is the VALID mail id i should use to reach HOC???


You can mail to this ID [email protected] ..... I got my HRI's from here..... :ranger:


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> You can mail to this ID [email protected] ..... I got my HRI's from here..... :ranger:


HI NAV,

what is the status of your medicals? R they recommended or Received?


----------



## Bruticus

Moji said:


> You know Bruticus, what is bothering me is that my ack letter states 4th Sep as my lodgement day


I wouldn't worry too much Moji. As with almost all of their projections, the timelines and stuff are more guidelines for the majority of applications than a guarantee for all applications. There will be the odd cases where, for whatever reason, there is an extended wait or no wait at all. Having said that, I would get in touch with them just to see what's up.


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> HI NAV,
> 
> what is the status of your medicals? R they recommended or Received?


I don't think they are upload by the clinic people right now... i have to give them a call in afternoon and check with them, whether they have uploaded the Meds or not..!!!!!!!! 

My all the docs are still showing required. It's been more than a week, i have uploaded them.... any guesses any body???????? :boxing::boxing:


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> I don't think they are upload by the clinic people right now... i have to give them a call in afternoon and check with them, whether they have uploaded the Meds or not..!!!!!!!!
> 
> My all the docs are still showing required. It's been more than a week, i have uploaded them.... any guesses any body???????? :boxing::boxing:


I can answer this from my own experience that the docs with 'Required' status have been uploaded in the system by you and will changed to 'Received' when a CO will be assigned to your case.
If the CO request for any further docs then only the requetsed docs by CO will have the 'Requested' status.

The 'Received' status is one which is done by CO for any of the document.

Hope it helps


----------



## tintin_papay

wanttomove said:


> I can answer this from my own experience that the docs with 'Required' status have been uploaded in the system by you and will changed to 'Received' when a CO will be assigned to your case.
> If the CO request for any further docs then only the requetsed docs by CO will have the 'Requested' status.
> 
> The 'Received' status is one which is done by CO for any of the document.
> 
> Hope it helps



I agree with you.

Moreover, I have some docs = required
but my CO said, he doesn't see any docs as "required".

May be it's a glitch in the system. confused


----------



## wanttomove

*Any idea*

I came to know that my medicals are referred to Medical Officer of Commonwealth (MOC) for assessment. The MOC has a backlog to review so i will have to wait.
I assume it happened b/c my spouse is a health practitioner.

I don't know how much time it will take? Already 3 weeks are up. Any One Any iDea?
Had anyone experienced the same i mean got reviewed by MOC?


----------



## goingtooz

tintin_papay said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> Moreover, I have some docs = required
> but my CO said, he doesn't see any docs as "required".
> 
> May be it's a glitch in the system. confused


Yes it is a glitch in the system. I had the same issue and I have sent an email
to GSM.documents on 30th of Sept regarding the status changes. They have sent an email yesterday saying that there are few issues for the status display in the system as it is new. However assured me that all the docs are been viewable correctly.


----------



## Moji

After so much nagging I got a CO. Only asked for CV. not sure its a good sign or bad. I already have uploaded Med/PCC.

CO: JS- Team 2


----------



## thewall

Moji said:


> After so much nagging I got a CO. Only asked for CV. not sure its a good sign or bad. I already have uploaded Med/PCC.
> 
> CO: JS- Team 2



did u upload Certified copies or Color scan docs.


----------



## Moji

thewall said:


> did u upload Certified copies or Color scan docs.


Color Scancs


----------



## tintin_papay

goingtooz said:


> Yes it is a glitch in the system. I had the same issue and I have sent an email
> to GSM.documents on 30th of Sept regarding the status changes. They have sent an email yesterday saying that there are few issues for the status display in the system as it is new. However assured me that all the docs are been viewable correctly.


What is email, again? GSM.documents..?


----------



## raj12

What is the cost of medical tests in india for 189 visa ? For adults and kids


----------



## thewall

raj12 said:


> What is the cost of medical tests in india for 189 visa ? For adults and kids


shuld be cheap, i guess approx AUD100 -


----------



## Bruticus

Moji said:


> After so much nagging I got a CO. Only asked for CV. not sure its a good sign or bad. I already have uploaded Med/PCC.
> 
> CO: JS- Team 2


Awesome! There you go lol. I couldn't upload any documents due to the system errors and am going to mail all the documents to my CO in the next day or two. All except the PCC and the medicals which I've yet to do lol.


----------



## wanttomove

A quick question is that Job verification expected for the secondary applicant as well?
Has it happened to anyone?
Please not i have not claimed points for "Partner Skills"


----------



## raj12

thewall said:


> shuld be cheap, i guess approx AUD100 -


I got my 189 visa approved ,I am going to india this month for vacation can I get my medicals there? also can somebody pls provide me the format for letter from institute for the spouse for the English requirement ( •	evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English )


----------



## CoolAusMigrant

I guess you can provide the 12th Marksheet. That is wat my agent asked me to do.


----------



## thewall

raj12 said:


> I got my 189 visa approved ,I am going to india this month for vacation can I get my medicals there? also can somebody pls provide me the format for letter from institute for the spouse for the English requirement ( •	evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English )



"Approved" means goal is reached. or did u mean Invite received.

did u fill-in Online health form, which city r u heading, i m looking at Delhi online health options


----------



## raj12

thewall said:


> "Approved" means goal is reached. or did u mean Invite received.
> 
> did u fill-in Online health form, which city r u heading, i m looking at Delhi online health options


It is invitation .I am going to delhi


----------



## nav.mahajan

hmmmm that was informative.... Now if my docs status will change to received.... it means CO has been assigned... and he has reviewed the docs.... and may be don't want further docs for that..... That's something good to know....:clap2:

Now only PCC for my spouse is left...... :boxing::boxing: have to get that before CO assigned to my case.......


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> A quick question is that Job verification expected for the secondary applicant as well?
> Has it happened to anyone?
> Please not i have not claimed points for "Partner Skills"


Buddy it totally depends on CO.... whether CO asks for docs of partner for education and experience.... initiating verification is later part.... may be he can or may be not... Solely discretion of CO... :boxing::boxing:


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> Buddy it totally depends on CO.... whether CO asks for docs of partner for education and experience.... initiating verification is later part.... may be he can or may be not... Solely discretion of CO... :boxing::boxing:


DEFINITELY it depends on th CO but i wanted to ask someone if anyone has experienced the same?


----------



## omarau

*medicals reffered*



wanttomove said:


> I came to know that my medicals are referred to Medical Officer of Commonwealth (MOC) for assessment. The MOC has a backlog to review so i will have to wait.
> I assume it happened b/c my spouse is a health practitioner.
> 
> I don't know how much time it will take? Already 3 weeks are up. Any One Any iDea?
> Had anyone experienced the same i mean got reviewed by MOC?


yes i too got my medicals referred to Global Health to be checked by MOC. My guess that they were referred around 10-Sep, yesterday I poked them just to see how it is going and they replied with almost same answer as yours that MOCs have backlog of work but the interesting part this time was that they mentioned something about my medical reports to be finalized in the few coming days. so fingers crossed they might get finalized by the end of this week and who knows my grant could be as well ray:


----------



## ausmover

raj12 said:


> What is the cost of medical tests in india for 189 visa ? For adults and kids


Cost for Full Medical test in India for Aus Visa ranges from INR 3000 to INR 4000/- per candidate.


----------



## ausmover

Friends, 

Has anyone been asked for any overseas PCC apart from Australia and the nation of origin?

I have worked in the UK for 2 years. Trying to find whether CO will ask me for UK PCC as well.

Best Regards


----------



## kdominguez

*requested status of docs*

Hi,

What does it mean if all the documents in the evisa have changed status from recommended to 'Requested'. Docs including the Character(PCC) and Health are of 'Requested' status too.

Does it mean there is a CO allocated?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nav.mahajan

kdominguez said:


> Hi,
> 
> What does it mean if all the documents in the evisa have changed status from recommended to 'Requested'. Docs including the Character(PCC) and Health are of 'Requested' status too.
> 
> Does it mean there is a CO allocated?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Ypu for the docs.. which are not uploaded in Ecisa.... and CO is assigned to case.... then the doc status changes to requested.... your agent might have got a mail from Co for rest of the docs.... :ranger:


----------



## kdominguez

nav.mahajan said:


> Ypu for the docs.. which are not uploaded in Ecisa.... and CO is assigned to case.... then the doc status changes to requested.... your agent might have got a mail from Co for rest of the docs.... :ranger:


Thanks Nav for the quick reply. 

I actually asked my agent and he said, he sent an email to DIAC to identify the Case Officer. So I think he didn't get an email from the CO.


----------



## suziewan

Hi All,

This is probably not the right thread for this question, but thought I'd try my luck as I couldn't find any other relevant thread.

I got my CO (finally) on 8/10/2012. She asked for my Malaysian and Singaporean police clearances, as expected. There was a slight delay getting the request letter for the Malaysian one, I think it is a new requirement from Malaysia and the CO wasn't sure how to prepare it, but all is well in the end.

My question is: 

Anyone on this thread done or in the process of doing their Malaysian police clearances?

I heard that the process could take 2-3 months!

Would be nice to know someone who's in the same boat...

Cheers,
Suzie


----------



## kdominguez

suziewan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is probably not the right thread for this question, but thought I'd try my luck as I couldn't find any other relevant thread.
> 
> I got my CO (finally) on 8/10/2012. She asked for my Malaysian and Singaporean police clearances, as expected. There was a slight delay getting the request letter for the Malaysian one, I think it is a new requirement from Malaysia and the CO wasn't sure how to prepare it, but all is well in the end.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> Anyone on this thread done or in the process of doing their Malaysian police clearances?
> 
> I heard that the process could take 2-3 months!
> 
> Would be nice to know someone who's in the same boat...
> 
> Cheers,
> Suzie


Hi Suzie,

I have a friend who processed it only for 2 weeks (but the clearance is for NZ visa and not AU visa). I thought it would take a month actually. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## mysbm70

suziewan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is probably not the right thread for this question, but thought I'd try my luck as I couldn't find any other relevant thread.
> 
> I got my CO (finally) on 8/10/2012. She asked for my Malaysian and Singaporean police clearances, as expected. There was a slight delay getting the request letter for the Malaysian one, I think it is a new requirement from Malaysia and the CO wasn't sure how to prepare it, but all is well in the end.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> Anyone on this thread done or in the process of doing their Malaysian police clearances?
> 
> I heard that the process could take 2-3 months!
> 
> Would be nice to know someone who's in the same boat...
> 
> Cheers,
> Suzie


I've got my Malaysian PCC from Malaysia Embassy in Beijing, China. Applied online, then went to the Embassy to submit my photocopies of passport and IC, get it done within an hour.


----------



## RayZor

Hi Guys,

Yesterday I got a Case Officer assigned....and a direct grant for a 189. I actually did my meds and PCC in April 2012 and these were still valid so I expect that's how I got a direct grants. Timelines in signature below.


----------



## buddi

Wow, congratulations! That's super fast.




RayZor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Yesterday I got a Case Officer assigned....and a direct grant for a 189. I actually did my meds and PCC in April 2012 and these were still valid so I expect that's how I got a direct grants. Timelines in signature below.


----------



## ausmover

RayZor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Yesterday I got a Case Officer assigned....and a direct grant for a 189. I actually did my meds and PCC in April 2012 and these were still valid so I expect that's how I got a direct grants. Timelines in signature below.


Congrats RayZor!

I think it means that if all documents are in shape, one can get an immediate grant from CO!! 

Would be great if you can please summarise the list of documents.

Did you apply only for self or for spouse as well?

Thanks!


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

buddi said:


> Hi LittleBoyBlue. I read from other thread that you have applied for Singapore CoC. Did you apply first for the appeal for CoC or go straight to apply for the CoC? Because as we are foreigners, Singapore will give CoC on a case by case basis after we lodge the appeal. This is as far as I understand. Please share your experience.
> 
> Another question. Did you have the request letter from DIAC when you apply for Singapore CoC? Out of curiosity, how does it look like? Someone and I discussed about this on other thread.


I went straight to apply with the letter from CO, forms, & other requirements. They just told me to go back after 2 weeks, no appeal was mentioned. That's basically it.

The letter is about 3 pages, it basically summarizes what needs to be done to get COC from SPF. It is signed by the CO too.


----------



## RayZor

ausmover said:


> Congrats RayZor!
> 
> I think it means that if all documents are in shape, one can get an immediate grant from CO!!
> 
> Would be great if you can please summarise the list of documents.
> 
> Did you apply only for self or for spouse as well?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi ausmover,

I only applied for myself...no spouse.

From memory, I uploaded Passport, Birth Cert, Evidence of Overseas and Australian Employment, Copy of Degree, Skills Assessment Letter, IELTS Results. PCC and Meds must still have been on file since April 2012.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## ausmover

RayZor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Yesterday I got a Case Officer assigned....and a direct grant for a 189. I actually did my meds and PCC in April 2012 and these were still valid so I expect that's how I got a direct grants. Timelines in signature below.


Hi RayZor & other friends who have received 189 grants,

Are there any dates mentioned in your grant letter for following next activities:

1. Max Date by which the Visa need to be stamped by you, post the successful grant?

2. Max Date by which you need to visit Australia as 1st time entry?

Please advise.

Many Thanks!


----------



## RayZor

ausmover said:


> Hi RayZor & other friends who have received 189 grants,
> 
> Are there any dates mentioned in your grant letter for following next activities:
> 
> 1. Max Date by which the Visa need to be stamped by you, post the successful grant?
> 
> 2. Max Date by which you need to visit Australia as 1st time entry?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Many Thanks!



This is what it says:

Passport number xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Visa class/subclass SI 189
Visa description RESIDENT
Visa applicant Primary
Visa status In Effect
Visa grant date 15/10/2012
Visa expiry date
Visa grant number xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Entries allowed Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Must not arrive after 15/10/2017
Period of stay Indefinite
Visa type Permanent resident


----------



## vschauhan

Hi guys...just lodged 189 application...just want to know that acknowledgement letter is the bridging visa?as i applied onshore just wondering i got the bridging visa or not...is acknlodgment letter is the bridging visa?..help please.....thanks in advance


----------



## thewall

RayZor said:


> This is what it says:
> 
> Passport number xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Visa class/subclass SI 189
> Visa description RESIDENT
> Visa applicant Primary
> Visa status In Effect
> Visa grant date 15/10/2012
> Visa expiry date
> Visa grant number xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Entries allowed Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
> Must not arrive after 15/10/2017
> Period of stay Indefinite
> Visa type Permanent resident



5 years - initial entry date - WOW

is it bcoz on-shore/off-shore cease to exist?


----------



## buddi

Yeah, if you are currently in Australia you would get a bridging visa and acknowledgment letter. The bridging will not be in effect until your current visa ceases. 



vschauhan said:


> Hi guys...just lodged 189 application...just want to know that acknowledgement letter is the bridging visa?as i applied onshore just wondering i got the bridging visa or not...is acknlodgment letter is the bridging visa?..help please.....thanks in advance


----------



## ausmover

RayZor said:


> This is what it says:
> 
> Passport number xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Visa class/subclass SI 189
> Visa description RESIDENT
> Visa applicant Primary
> Visa status In Effect
> Visa grant date 15/10/2012
> Visa expiry date
> Visa grant number xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Entries allowed Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
> Must not arrive after 15/10/2017
> Period of stay Indefinite
> Visa type Permanent resident


Thanks again RayZor for your replies!

Someone was mentioning on the forum that one must visit Australia within a year of Meds/PCC, but from above data that doesn't seem to be really true. From what I infer is that you can visit Australia anytime in 5 years for this Visa to remain valid.

Not sure if my understanding is correct.

However, nothing mentioned as to when you need to visit the Embassy for actual Visa stamping on the passport. May be you will receive separate mail notifications for that.

best Regards
Ausmover


----------



## RayZor

ausmover said:


> However, nothing mentioned as to when you need to visit the Embassy for actual Visa stamping on the passport. May be you will receive separate mail notifications for that.
> 
> best Regards
> Ausmover


You don't need to get a visa stamp in your passport (unless you wish) It's an electronic visa.

I'm already in Australia and unlike the 175 visa, I do NOT need to go offshore to activate it. It is active immediately.

Hope that helps.


----------



## prgopala

ausmover said:


> Thanks again RayZor for your replies!
> 
> Someone was mentioning on the forum that one must visit Australia within a year of Meds/PCC, but from above data that doesn't seem to be really true. From what I infer is that you can visit Australia anytime in 5 years for this Visa to remain valid.
> 
> Not sure if my understanding is correct.
> 
> However, nothing mentioned as to when you need to visit the Embassy for actual Visa stamping on the passport. May be you will receive separate mail notifications for that.
> 
> best Regards
> Ausmover


1) Rayzor does not have the last entry date because he is already in AUS. Its for offshore applicants only. Please find what mine says,

Grant details
Primary Applicant Client Name XXXX

Date Of Birth XXXX
Passport Number XXXX
Visa Grant Number XXXX
Visa Grant Date 11 October 2012
Travel Expiry Date 11 October 2017
Must make first entry to Australia before *05 September 2013*
Visa Conditions - NA

2) As per 1st Oct 2012, you do not needs a stamp on your passport. The visa and passport is electronically linked. If you still need a stamp you can get one from your nearest embassy.


----------



## ausmover

prgopala said:


> 1) Rayzor does not have the last entry date because he is already in AUS. Its for offshore applicants only. Please find what mine says,
> 
> Grant details
> Primary Applicant Client Name XXXX
> 
> Date Of Birth XXXX
> Passport Number XXXX
> Visa Grant Number XXXX
> Visa Grant Date 11 October 2012
> Travel Expiry Date 11 October 2017
> Must make first entry to Australia before *05 September 2013*
> Visa Conditions - NA
> 
> 2) As per 1st Oct 2012, you do not needs a stamp on your passport. The visa and passport is electronically linked. If you still need a stamp you can get one from your nearest embassy.


Thanks so much prgopala for your reply! ..... That clarifies my doubt on this point! 


Best Regards
Ausmover


----------



## suziewan

kdominguez said:


> Hi Suzie,
> 
> I have a friend who processed it only for 2 weeks (but the clearance is for NZ visa and not AU visa). I thought it would take a month actually.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks...i shall remain hopeful then


----------



## suziewan

mysbm70 said:


> I've got my Malaysian PCC from Malaysia Embassy in Beijing, China. Applied online, then went to the Embassy to submit my photocopies of passport and IC, get it done within an hour.


Wow! Yea i think if u go to an embassy or the KL office in person it will be done on the same day. The Malaysian embassy in Aus used to do that too but they have changed the process. Now, we have to send all the docs to them, which they will forward to the KL office.

I wouldn't have minded flying in to Canberra to get it done in person.... sighs


----------



## v190

RayZor said:


> You don't need to get a visa stamp in your passport (unless you wish) It's an electronic visa.
> 
> I'm already in Australia and unlike the 175 visa, I do NOT need to go offshore to activate it. It is active immediately.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Hi RayZor,

On which visa where you before getting PR Visa approved? I read somewhere in this forum that applicant in Australia has to go out and come back to activate PR. Is that requirement specific to some time of visas? eg.) 457 Work Visa.

Please advise.

Regards


----------



## Rockron

*Documents upload issue*

I have applied to the visa and paid the credit card fee but When I try to upload any documents (after a slow connection). The files seems to upload but no documents show up as being uploaded. I have tried all the browsers IE, Firefox, Chrome but still no good. Anyone else is having this same issue or is it just me? It's frustrating.

Thanks

R


----------



## omarau

Rockron said:


> I have applied to the visa and paid the credit card fee but When I try to upload any documents (after a slow connection). The files seems to upload but no documents show up as being uploaded. I have tried all the browsers IE, Firefox, Chrome but still no good. Anyone else is having this same issue or is it just me? It's frustrating.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> R


are you getting a constant error immediately upon login? if so it is known glitch in the system that skillselect technical support guys are still working to resolve. If, however, you're not getting this error. then, most probably it is a temporary issue with the system or it is because of the slow connection,


----------



## omarau

Kostaya, Mayur .... Im really just waiting to see you posting something about your grants. why its not happening yet?! have you contacted CO or CO contacted you recently ?


----------



## thewall

v190 said:


> Hi RayZor,
> 
> On which visa where you before getting PR Visa approved? I read somewhere in this forum that applicant in Australia has to go out and come back to activate PR. Is that requirement specific to some time of visas? eg.) 457 Work Visa.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Regards


No more onshore/offshore in SKILLSELECT (189/190) from 1st July 2012

That used to be case for 175/176


----------



## antonyvkj

RayZor said:


> Hi ausmover,
> 
> I only applied for myself...no spouse.
> 
> From memory, I uploaded Passport, Birth Cert, Evidence of Overseas and Australian Employment, Copy of Degree, Skills Assessment Letter, IELTS Results. PCC and Meds must still have been on file since April 2012.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


For the evidence for latest employment, have you submitted the latest reference letter from the employer or the old one you might have used for Assessment. 

I am gathering all the required documents for lodging.....as I am finding little difficulty to get a fresh reference letter, though I have latest payslips, bank statement...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tas Burrfoot

antonyvkj said:


> For the evidence for latest employment, have you submitted the latest reference letter from the employer or the old one you might have used for Assessment.
> 
> I am gathering all the required documents for lodging.....as I am finding little difficulty to get a fresh reference letter, though I have latest payslips, bank statement...
> 
> Thanks in advance


We submitted the one used for skills assessment - not much of an issue as this was just less than 2 months old from time of lodgement of visa.


----------



## antonyvkj

Tas Burrfoot said:


> We submitted the one used for skills assessment - not much of an issue as this was just less than 2 months old from time of lodgement of visa.


okie, unfortunately mine is almost 9 months old... , If I have to go for new one, does it should be prepared with all the roles / duties similar to Skill assessment one, or it would be fine, if I get it from the HR.... Any one gone through similar stage ?


----------



## Bada_ping

I was not doing a good job at keeping payslips.....I only have few payslips in a 5 yrs long employment.......now the CO asks for all of them?? and I cannot provide all of them......Bank statement and Superannuation statement is available though....what should I do?????


----------



## vschauhan

Thanks buddi for your reply....just one moree question...do i get notification for bridging visa and acknowledgement letter??and how lond it takes after applying 189?..


----------



## raj12

RayZor said:


> You don't need to get a visa stamp in your passport (unless you wish) It's an electronic visa.
> 
> I'm already in Australia and unlike the 175 visa, I do NOT need to go offshore to activate it. It is active immediately.
> 
> Hope that helps.



If we are in Australian and granted a 189 we need not travel out to activate ?
I am currently here on 457 visa valid till next year.


----------



## raj12

I have done medicals for me and my family for 457 few months back ,can I use them for my 189 ?


----------



## raj12

fivetd said:


> Read first 2 pages from the x-ray form 160. There you can find what DIAC says about pregnancy and x-ray tests.



you can do the x-ray for your pregnant wife also they put a shield during x-ray. one of my friend wife has done x-ray while coming to Australia for 457 visa it is safe you can consult your doctor before doing it.


----------



## raj12

irizk said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am in a bit of dilemma here. I am trying to apply for Health checkup for my spouse and myself. I wanted to do it before the CO gets assigned for my 189 visa application. My wife is now 2 months pregnant. I have been told that the x-ray wont be possible for her. The problem is that x-ray is mandatory to fulfill the health chekup requirements of DIAC. I have no choice but to wait till the baby is born as DIAC, it seems, dont accept medical checkup results without an x-ray. Now shall I proceed with PCC and my health check atleast? Or do both of these things when my wife is ready for health checkup after the delivery? I am not sure how CO will respond to this? I am afraid that my application could be rejected. Please advise.



you can do the x-ray for your pregnant wife also they put a shield during x-ray. one of my friend wife has done x-ray in India while coming to Australia for 457 visa it is safe you can consult your doctor before doing it.


----------



## mysbm70

Bada_ping said:


> I was not doing a good job at keeping payslips.....I only have few payslips in a 5 yrs long employment.......now the CO asks for all of them?? and I cannot provide all of them......Bank statement and Superannuation statement is available though....what should I do?????


Tax Return should be sufficient to proof your employment.


----------



## borntobeaussie

*Meds info and questions*

Hi Guys, some update which I thought might be good for everyone following this thread

1) Did my medicals today, easy process, standard urine test( just for physical sampling, they checked immediately and said it was fine), eye test(they test whether u have standard eyesight, wear your glasses if you have one), HIV blood test, blood pressure and general physical exam and then finally the X ray. The blood test and the X ray are the only one which we do not have information on whether its fine or not. Otherwise they confirmed everything looks fine

2) They gave me a receipt and told me to upload that to the 189 documents list. They will also send the results home in some time in a sealed envelope, but they told me not to open it for one year as DIAC may want it.

3) the fee is 330$ for one person, and you cannot charge it to the interim medicare


I have 2 questions:-

1) Did you guys upload Form 80 and 1221 with the documents or we need to do that if the CO asks
2) is it true that for onshore applicants, we do not need to go out and make an entry into Australia to activate the visa as it used to be for 175(there is apparently no distinction between offshore and onshore) Is that correct! Great news as it will save a lot of money as I have already spent 3500+ on the application


----------



## wanttomove

*Questions on the response by CO*



omarau said:


> yes i too got my medicals referred to Global Health to be checked by MOC. My guess that they were referred around 10-Sep, yesterday I poked them just to see how it is going and they replied with almost same answer as yours that MOCs have backlog of work but the interesting part this time was that they mentioned something about my medical reports to be finalized in the few coming days. so fingers crossed they might get finalized by the end of this week and who knows my grant could be as well ray:


Hi Omar, i got the following reply from CO when i asked him the status of my medicals.

_At this stage Global Health have not finalised the medical assessments and due to their workload and priorities, I am unable to provide a timeframe for completion.

Also as I have previously indicated, your application is being assessed by other external agencies and due to the timeframe involved, I am unable to provide a timeframe for completion.
Please note that most checks have generally taken 6-12 months to complete and some have been known to take longer. Although I check on the status on a regular basis, DIAC have no influence on how long the checks take and clients sending regular emails and requesting for the case to be expedited has no effect on the timeframe._

I have same questions:
1. WHy medicals for a few people are referred to MOC and for the rest of people they are finalized by Global health just without referred t MOC. What's the criteria?
2. The 190 visa processing time is mentioned as 6 months on DIAC website then how the checks could take longer than 6 months?
3. If the checks would take a longer time ((May Allah Not do this) then our medicals and PCC would get expired by our entry to aus.

Have u got the same response or like this whenever u communicated to the CO?
Anyone? Any comments?


----------



## nataraj86

Hi. Great news is from me today... Yes.... Got my grant letter today from Team 6.

Thanks a lot everyone.. You all have been a great support throughout the process...

My heartful wishes & prayers for those waiting.. You will get your turn very soon.. God bless....My timeline is updated for your info....


----------



## ShariqQamar

nataraj86 said:


> Hi. Great news is from me today... Yes.... Got my grant letter today from Team 6.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone.. You all have been a great support throughout the process...
> 
> My heartful wishes & prayers for those waiting.. You will get your turn very soon.. God bless....My timeline is updated for your info....



Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## wanttomove

*190 visa applicants from HR countries*

Hi,

I am creating this thread for people who have applied to 190 visa and they belong to HR countries such as Pakistan, Bangladesh, Iran or Saudi Arabia.
I have observed a lot of diff. b/w the processing times for these countries as compared to other countries such as India which can't be defined as Low RIsk but still grants are coming so fast. That's why there should a separate thread for the rest of people to be better updated with the people on the same boat.

Let's discuss the timelines or Co communications for such applicants.


----------



## thewall

raj12 said:


> It is invitation .I am going to delhi



Just called them. In Delhi, per Adult qpprox 2500, kids 1300 INR. 

Cheers!


----------



## Bruticus

antonyvkj said:


> okie, unfortunately mine is almost 9 months old... , If I have to go for new one, does it should be prepared with all the roles / duties similar to Skill assessment one, or it would be fine, if I get it from the HR.... Any one gone through similar stage ?


I got my skills assessed about a year ago, but I'm using a new reference letter from my HR. I don't think it'll be an issue as the two letters are, to a certain extant, independent of each other.


----------



## antonyvkj

Bruticus said:


> I got my skills assessed about a year ago, but I'm using a new reference letter from my HR. I don't think it'll be an issue as the two letters are, to a certain extant, independent of each other.


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## raj12

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Guys, some update which I thought might be good for everyone following this thread
> 
> 1) Did my medicals today, easy process, standard urine test( just for physical sampling, they checked immediately and said it was fine), eye test(they test whether u have standard eyesight, wear your glasses if you have one), HIV blood test, blood pressure and general physical exam and then finally the X ray. The blood test and the X ray are the only one which we do not have information on whether its fine or not. Otherwise they confirmed everything looks fine
> 
> 2) They gave me a receipt and told me to upload that to the 189 documents list. They will also send the results home in some time in a sealed envelope, but they told me not to open it for one year as DIAC may want it.
> 
> 3) the fee is 330$ for one person, and you cannot charge it to the interim medicare
> 
> 
> I have 2 questions:-
> 
> 1) Did you guys upload Form 80 and 1221 with the documents or we need to do that if the CO asks
> 2) is it true that for onshore applicants, we do not need to go out and make an entry into Australia to activate the visa as it used to be for 175(there is apparently no distinction between offshore and onshore) Is that correct! Great news as it will save a lot of money as I have already spent 3500+ on the application


For Ques 2 : I called the GSM phone line ( 131 881) and confirmed with them now onshore applicants don't have to change port to activate visa.


----------



## rks890

nataraj86 said:


> Hi. Great news is from me today... Yes.... Got my grant letter today from Team 6.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone.. You all have been a great support throughout the process...
> 
> My heartful wishes & prayers for those waiting.. You will get your turn very soon.. God bless....My timeline is updated for your info....


Congrtas!!! That was quick...


----------



## goingtooz

*Got my grant today *

Hi All,

Good news 

I have got my 190 grant today.

Thanks to all of you for your valuable suggestions through out.


----------



## ShariqQamar

Here is my time line 

ACS +ve: 261313 29-05-2012 | IELTS (R:7, W:6.5, S:7 L:6.5) | SA SS Applied 03-07-2012 | SA SS Approved 26-07-2012 | Invitation 16-08-2012 | Applied 24-08-2012 | CO Assigned 11/09/2012 | Medical Done 13/09/2012 | Further Docs Sent 24/09/2012 | Visa Grant Waiting


----------



## ShariqQamar

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...GtQTHNRbVQ2eHdHUFpienYyTUpTcHc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## wanttomove

ShariqQamar said:


> Here is my time line
> 
> ACS +ve: 261313 29-05-2012 | IELTS (R:7, W:6.5, S:7 L:6.5) | SA SS Applied 03-07-2012 | SA SS Approved 26-07-2012 | Invitation 16-08-2012 | Applied 24-08-2012 | CO Assigned 11/09/2012 | Medical Done 13/09/2012 | Further Docs Sent 24/09/2012 | Visa Grant Waiting


What is the status of the medicals in your online application. Have u checked with global health whether your medicals are finalized or not?
b/c if the meds are referred to MOC , it takes time to be finalized.


----------



## ShariqQamar

goingtooz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news
> 
> I have got my 190 grant today.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your valuable suggestions through out.


Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## ShariqQamar

wanttomove said:


> What is the status of the medicals in your online application. Have u checked with global health whether your medicals are finalized or not?
> b/c if the meds are referred to MOC , it takes time to be finalized.


How can I check with global health that my medicals are finalized?


----------



## wanttomove

goingtooz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news
> 
> I have got my 190 grant today.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your valuable suggestions through out.


Congratulations,

Was there no job verification for you....


----------



## wanttomove

ShariqQamar said:


> How can I check with global health that my medicals are finalized?


you could send an email to [email protected] to check the status of meds.
You can send them ur TRN number, FileNumber and HRI's for reference.


----------



## nav.mahajan

goingtooz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news
> 
> I have got my 190 grant today.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your valuable suggestions through out.


Congrats buddy.... 2 grants today... All the best for next arena...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## nav.mahajan

nataraj86 said:


> Hi. Great news is from me today... Yes.... Got my grant letter today from Team 6.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone.. You all have been a great support throughout the process...
> 
> My heartful wishes & prayers for those waiting.. You will get your turn very soon.. God bless....My timeline is updated for your info....


Congrats dear.... All the best for next journey.....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## mysbm70

goingtooz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news
> 
> I have got my 190 grant today.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your valuable suggestions through out.


Congratulation! This is quick, did DIAC sent you the letter? Or just sent to your agent?


----------



## masud09

nataraj86 said:


> Hi. Great news is from me today... Yes.... Got my grant letter today from Team 6.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone.. You all have been a great support throughout the process...
> 
> My heartful wishes & prayers for those waiting.. You will get your turn very soon.. God bless....My timeline is updated for your info....


Congratulations! 
Was there any verification from CO in your case?


----------



## indijane

Finally got my CO assigned. Only PCC and Health requested for me and the spouse..looks like all other documents were in order..will be organizing these asap


----------



## shohagkuet

It is nice to see that some COs are working actively and provided the grant very quickly which should be. But there are some COs who seem lazy and take time to response....I am under that type of CO.....I think team33 is the worst team


----------



## tintin_papay

Thanks wanttomove


----------



## glaye

goingtooz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news
> 
> I have got my 190 grant today.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your valuable suggestions through out.



Congrats! I told you, your visa will be grant soon! I think our CO works fast as much as she could but in my case since our meds are still referred she can't do anything. She told me that she is just waiting for our meds to be finalised....:clap2:


----------



## wanttomove

glaye said:


> Congrats! I told you, your visa will be grant soon! I think our CO works fast as much as she could but in my case since our meds are still referred she can't do anything. She told me that she is just waiting for our meds to be finalised....:clap2:


Why just waiting for medicals ?
Have u undergone the external checks or these do not apply to you?


----------



## reachsvinoth

indijane said:


> Finally got my CO assigned. Only PCC and Health requested for me and the spouse..looks like all other documents were in order..will be organizing these asap


Congrats!!!!
Can you please let me know the list of documents submitted by you..


----------



## nataraj86

masud09 said:


> Congratulations!
> Was there any verification from CO in your case?


Hi... Thanks a lot for all wishes..:clap2:

There was no employment verification to me..


----------



## thewall

indijane said:


> Finally got my CO assigned. Only PCC and Health requested for me and the spouse..looks like all other documents were in order..will be organizing these asap


Wow, it's only 3 weeks from your ACK.

is there any change u see online status


----------



## goingtooz

wanttomove said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> Was there no job verification for you....


Thank you 

No job verification to me. Got CO on 12thOCT and she asked me for Form 80s and PCCs for applicants above 16 and sent email on 14th and got grant today.

It was very fast


----------



## indijane

reachsvinoth said:


> Congrats!!!!
> Can you please let me know the list of documents submitted by you..


Hi reachsvinoth - Thanks! Here's the list:

Birth Certificate for both me and spouse
Marriage certificate
Biopages and travel pages of passport for both me and spouse
Skill Assessment Results (in my case it was AASWs letter)
Education- Marks transcripts, course descriptions and certificates of all degrees UG onwards
IELTS -both mine and spouse
Work Experience- Payslips, Form 16, detailed reference letters (with contact info of referee), relieving letters, appointment letters/contracts for each of my work experiences


----------



## goingtooz

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats buddy.... 2 grants today... All the best for next arena...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot


----------



## Destination Journey

indijane said:


> Hi reachsvinoth - Thanks! Here's the list:
> 
> Birth Certificate for both me and spouse
> Marriage certificate
> Biopages and travel pages of passport for both me and spouse
> Skill Assessment Results (in my case it was AASWs letter)
> Education- Marks transcripts, course descriptions and certificates of all degrees UG onwards
> IELTS -both mine and spouse
> Work Experience- Payslips, Form 16, detailed reference letters (with contact info of referee), relieving letters, appointment letters/contracts for each of my work experiences


What's the difference between "Biopages" and "travel pages" of passport?


----------



## thewall

Destination Journey said:


> What's the difference between "Biopages" and "travel pages" of passport?



I guess, No Stamp of "Arrival" or Departure" on "Biopages" where one has Personal details, like Name, DoB


----------



## reachsvinoth

I guess biopages are the first and last pages of the passport.

And travel pages are the ones where you have your visa stamped when you travel to any country!!!


----------



## thewall

reachsvinoth said:


> I guess biopages are the first and last pages of the passport.
> 
> And travel pages are the ones where you have your visa stamped when you travel to any country!!!



Do we need to include "Travel pages" too, for me it will become about 30+pages then.

I saw this requirment in applying for online Student VISA :confused2:


----------



## Destination Journey

reachsvinoth said:


> I guess biopages are the first and last pages of the passport.
> 
> And travel pages are the ones where you have your visa stamped when you travel to any country!!!


What's in the last pages of passport???


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal

goingtooz said:


> Thanks a lot


Congrats:clap2:

Please identify the team and CO's initials


----------



## glaye

I think team 2 is doing great job, they are fast! But it really depends on the situation of the applicant. If your meds are referred then this will make the process slow.......


----------



## indijane

thewall said:


> Wow, it's only 3 weeks from your ACK.
> 
> is there any change u see online status


Hi thewall - Yes my status has changed for all documents (except Health and Character) from "Required" to "Received". I think I have to still remain wary till it turns to "Met"? But since the CO has emailed only asking for Health and PCC I assumed all else was in order


----------



## indijane

reachsvinoth said:


> I guess biopages are the first and last pages of the passport.
> 
> And travel pages are the ones where you have your visa stamped when you travel to any country!!!


thats right reachsvinoth!

thewall - it was not a stated requirement--but i put it in anyways..don't worry too much about it--your CO will let you know if they need it


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal

wanttomove said:


> you could send an email to [email protected] to check the status of meds.
> You can send them ur TRN number, FileNumber and HRI's for reference.


Please elaborate what is HRI's


----------



## wanttomove

Muhammad Umair Iqbal said:


> Please elaborate what is HRI's


Health Request ID which are sent to all the applicants in a visa application to have their medicals processed


----------



## goingtooz

Muhammad Umair Iqbal said:


> Congrats:clap2:
> 
> Please identify the team and CO's initials



Team is team02 and CO is LC.


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal

Thanks


----------



## Moji

Well I have applied for 189 and from HR country. My timeline is in my signature. I have been in Aus since Feb 2009 on a 574 visa and have been on 457 since July. Lets see if I will have to go through all of these security checks again...


----------



## wanttomove

Moji said:


> Well I have applied for 189 and from HR country. My timeline is in my signature. I have been in Aus since Feb 2009 on a 574 visa and have been on 457 since July. Lets see if I will have to go through all of these security checks again...


Welcome on board.Please Note everyone, The purpose to create this thread is not to dis heart anyone with the process but just to be better updated. And we aill also feel encouraged and be able to strengthen our hopes if some positive outcomes are there for the applicants in the same situation as us.


----------



## thewall

raj12 said:


> I have done medicals for me and my family for 457 few months back ,can I use them for my 189 ?


I believe u dont need to re-do if your VISA decision finalized with 12 months of last one.

Also check your online form, it asks for previous Med of Aus VISA info & the clinic u wish to choose. System refers you nearest Clinics in your country of Residence.

Cheers!


----------



## saeeds

Hi,

My timeline is as follows:

ACS +ve 10th Aug 2012 IELTS : 7W,9R, 7S,8.5L l EOI App: 15th Aug 2012 for 189 Subcls Points:70 Invite :15th Sep 2012 Ldgd : 27th Sep 2012 ACK: 4th Oct 2012 CO: waiting PCC : pending Medical : pending

Saeed


----------



## v190

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Guys, some update which I thought might be good for everyone following this thread
> 
> 1) Did my medicals today, easy process, standard urine test( just for physical sampling, they checked immediately and said it was fine), eye test(they test whether u have standard eyesight, wear your glasses if you have one), HIV blood test, blood pressure and general physical exam and then finally the X ray. The blood test and the X ray are the only one which we do not have information on whether its fine or not. Otherwise they confirmed everything looks fine
> 
> 2) They gave me a receipt and told me to upload that to the 189 documents list. They will also send the results home in some time in a sealed envelope, but they told me not to open it for one year as DIAC may want it.
> 
> 3) the fee is 330$ for one person, and you cannot charge it to the interim medicare
> 
> 
> I have 2 questions:-
> 
> 1) Did you guys upload Form 80 and 1221 with the documents or we need to do that if the CO asks
> 2) is it true that for onshore applicants, we do not need to go out and make an entry into Australia to activate the visa as it used to be for 175(there is apparently no distinction between offshore and onshore) Is that correct! Great news as it will save a lot of money as I have already spent 3500+ on the application


Hi borntobeaussie,

Thanks for the info!

Few quick questions:

How will your test results be updated to DIAC? Do you have to get them and post them to your CO (name & address) 
(or)
Will Medibank send it to your DIAC centre with your TRN number (eg. to Adelaide DIAC address)?
(or)
Will Medibank be able to access your application online and update the results? 

Please advise.

Regards


----------



## v190

thewall said:


> I believe u dont need to re-do if your VISA decision finalized with 12 months of last one.
> 
> Also check your online form, it asks for previous Med of Aus VISA info & the clinic u wish to choose. System refers you nearest Clinics in your country of Residence.
> 
> Cheers!


Raj,

For 457, you would have done Chest X ray only right? For 189 / 190, you have other tests as well and it's better to wait for CO and ask him/her if it's OK to do the remaining tests alone leaving Chest X ray.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Hi All,

I have query on Form 1023.... I was filling up the form... there is a column for other applicants..... I had mentioned my parents as non-migrating dependents... do i have to fill their information over there...

I'm filling up this form to move them to other family members..... Do advice..???? i have to upload this form ASAP......... :confused2: 

Thanks in adavance


----------



## Kostya

omarau said:


> Kostaya, Mayur .... Im really just waiting to see you posting something about your grants. why its not happening yet?! have you contacted CO or CO contacted you recently ?


Hey, omarau!

No grant yet. No requests from CO (LZ) as well. Got a message from him on Monday stating that they are still working and will let me know if they need anything. Nothing more... 

Congrats to all who recently have got their grants!!!

Kostya


----------



## honsq90

Just got my 189!

Make sure to upload as many relevant documents as possible before you even get a CO so they don't have to chase you up for everything


----------



## borntobeaussie

v190 said:


> Hi borntobeaussie,
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Few quick questions:
> 
> How will your test results be updated to DIAC? Do you have to get them and post them to your CO (name & address)
> (or)
> Will Medibank send it to your DIAC centre with your TRN number (eg. to Adelaide DIAC address)?
> (or)
> Will Medibank be able to access your application online and update the results?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Regards


Hi, they receipt which medibank gives you needs to be uploaded. It has a ref number which I guess is linked to your passport. So Diac can access the rests using that number. You generally dont need to send anything if not otherwise asked for


----------



## v190

honsq90 said:


> Just got my 189!
> 
> Make sure to upload as many relevant documents as possible before you even get a CO so they don't have to chase you up for everything


Many Congrats :clap2:

There has been some discussion about grant and pre-grant. Just confirming, you got direct grant right? I mean you don't have to go out and come back to Australia to activate the visa, correct?

Were you on a 457 visa before?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## v190

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi, they receipt which medibank gives you needs to be uploaded. It has a ref number which I guess is linked to your passport. So Diac can access the rests using that number. You generally dont need to send anything if not otherwise asked for


Great, thanks a lot; it helps


----------



## olan

hey guys, i have been recently allocated with a CO and the email address provided to me where i could send the requested documents is [email protected].

based on what i have read from forum discussions, the email address of the CO usually contains the team number. it seems odd that the email provided to me is different.

please advise.


----------



## tryingaustralia

A quick update guys....

got a call from someone for verification (dont ask me from where - coz i hardly rememeber it after taking the call).

he asked me all the timeframes about my present and perv jobs. was a lil unprepared to recieve a personal veriication call ... always thought the companies get it or somebody who is refered on the application, not the applicant himself  !!!

not sure if i handled the call well enough :confused2:


----------



## fivetd

Can anyone log on to e-visa?
I am trying since this morning but had no luck. I go to check visa status, click on e-visa link, another window pops up and after that I wait and wait and wait and after few minutes and error message.
Do you have the same problem or not?
Thanks


----------



## tryingaustralia

*Planned system maintenance*

*Planned system maintenance or evisa application - FYI for those of us who are unable to logon to system at present...........*

Wednesday 17 October 2012 

From 8 pm to 10 pm Wednesday 17 October 2012 AEDT (GMT +11).

The following system may become unavailable during the above times:
•LEGENDcom.

Should you receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time, you are encouraged to try again after 10 pm AEDT (GMT + 11).

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause. 
---------------

as seen on diac website


----------



## indijane

fivetd said:


> Can anyone log on to e-visa?
> I am trying since this morning but had no luck. I go to check visa status, click on e-visa link, another window pops up and after that I wait and wait and wait and after few minutes and error message.
> Do you have the same problem or not?
> Thanks


Hello fivetd this could be a possible reason Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues


----------



## nityak148

Guys... I have submitted my application and waiting for CO. I understand that it takes around 4 to 5 weeks to get CO assigned however I have a question.. how will we come to know that CO is assigned.. do we receive an email?


----------



## indijane

nityak148 said:


> Guys... I have submitted my application and waiting for CO. I understand that it take around 4 to 5 weeks to get CO assigned however I have a question.. how will we come to know that CO is assigned.. do we receive an email?


hello Nityak148 - have you lodged your visa or have you just submitted EOI? If you have lodged the visa then in 5 weeks time you will receive an email from the CO signed with the CO's name and team number and email id on which to interact with the CO. The mail will contain pdf attachments listing requested documents and explanations on how to provide these documents.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

nityak148 said:


> Guys... I have submitted my application and waiting for CO. I understand that it takes around 4 to 5 weeks to get CO assigned however I have a question.. how will we come to know that CO is assigned.. do we receive an email?


Yes, the email usually contains several documents, either asking for further information or some additional evidence. It'll also tell you how to communicate with your CO and which email should you use to communicate with him/her. 

You must not confuse this with the acknowledgement letter, which can also contain several documents but you can tell it's acknowledgement when there's no email specified how to communicate with the CO. The email usually says something like "[email protected]" (I can't remember the full email). You'll get acknowledgement usually within 7-10 days.

Welcome to the journey to Oz.


----------



## nav.mahajan

tryingaustralia said:


> Planned system maintenance or evisa application - FYI for those of us who are unable to logon to system at present...........
> 
> Wednesday 17 October 2012
> 
> From 8 pm to 10 pm Wednesday 17 October 2012 AEDT (GMT +11).
> 
> The following system may become unavailable during the above times:
> &#149;LEGENDcom.
> 
> Should you receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time, you are encouraged to try again after 10 pm AEDT (GMT + 11).
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.
> ---------------
> 
> as seen on diac website


I was facing the same prob around 6 pm IST... Didn't check again... May be It's working now... Didn't check after that...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## sumi.24

indijane said:


> Hello fivetd this could be a possible reason Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues


Yes, I too face the same problem. No idea, Just waiting to check the status...


----------



## ada14gerry

Bada_ping said:


> I was not doing a good job at keeping payslips.....I only have few payslips in a 5 yrs long employment.......now the CO asks for all of them?? and I cannot provide all of them......Bank statement and Superannuation statement is available though....what should I do?????


same thing here. what are agent asked us to do is we must ask the bank to reprint bank statements. we had to pay Singapore Dollars$1200 for the reprinting. Apparently, our CO wanted to verify whether the amount on the payslips of my husband really did go thru the bank itself


----------



## thewall

LittleBoyBlue said:


> Yes, the email usually contains several documents, either asking for further information or some additional evidence. It'll also tell you how to communicate with your CO and which email should you use to communicate with him/her.
> 
> You must not confuse this with the acknowledgement letter, which can also contain several documents but you can tell it's acknowledgement when there's no email specified how to communicate with the CO. The email usually says something like "[email protected]" (I can't remember the full email). You'll get acknowledgement usually within 7-10 days.
> 
> Welcome to the journey to Oz.



Did u mean, u have a CO (as in your signature) but no Team email address and requirement doc list received from [email protected]

I received ACK in 3 hours (not sure if it is ACK, looking at ppl saying ACK comes after few days). This email had 2 attachment saying valid application received. But no required doc list. It is also saying ...

****************
*Providing documents*
The department *may make a decision *on your application *without requesting additional information*. You should provide us with all the information you feel is relevant.


----------



## nav.mahajan

ada14gerry said:


> same thing here. what are agent asked us to do is we must ask the bank to reprint bank statements. we had to pay Singapore Dollars$1200 for the reprinting. Apparently, our CO wanted to verify whether the amount on the payslips of my husband really did go thru the bank itself


If you have the statements mailed to you.... You can upload that also.... But there must be written it is computer generated... Don't require stamp from bank....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## irishshoegal

olan said:


> hey guys, i have been recently allocated with a CO and the email address provided to me where i could send the requested documents is [email protected].
> 
> based on what i have read from forum discussions, the email address of the CO usually contains the team number. it seems odd that the email provided to me is different.
> 
> please advise.


Olan I got that too


----------



## Batman1982

Guys ..need one help... what email address or phone number do you use to contact DIAC? I have lodged for 189 and waiting CO?

Now my employer is asking me for short business visit..my question is whether I can apply for business visa without impacting my 189 application or not?


----------



## spprivate

Hello Friends,
I have lodged my Visa Application and got the ack on 9-Oct.Going to have my medicals done this week and waiting for FBI PCC.Anything else need to be done in advance to expedite the process as soon as CO is allocated.I uploaded almost all other docs (Exp,IELTS,Skill,Tax forms as per the list)
Let the wait begin


----------



## thewall

Batman1982 said:


> Guys ..need one help... what email address or phone number do you use to contact DIAC? I have lodged for 189 and waiting CO?
> 
> Now my employer is asking me for short business visit..my question is whether I can apply for business visa without impacting my 189 application or not?



check your ACK email, contact is there. Telephone.......61 1300 364 613 
But i never had luck calling them from Gurgaon


----------



## thewall

Kostya said:


> Hey, omarau!
> 
> No grant yet. No requests from CO (LZ) as well. Got a message from him on Monday stating that they are still working and will let me know if they need anything. Nothing more...
> 
> Congrats to all who recently have got their grants!!!
> 
> Kostya


hey mate, 

was surprised to see u still here (thought u'd got grant already). did u get same CO for 190 as well?


----------



## gssumesh

Hi All,

Thanks to the wonderful forum!!! I got my grant letter today!!! 

Visa : 190 - NSW - Developer Programmer
Visa Application Submitted : Sep 13
Co asked for docs : Sep 26
Medical PCC completed: Sep 28
All documents submitted online : Oct 2nd

After submitting documents online when i was trying to check I was getting system error and I was not able to see any documents that i have attached. I send a mail to my team email id and got confirmation that they recieved the document and the medicals is not yet finalised. On this I sent a mail to health stratergies to get the medical status. They responded back on Oct 10th that Medicals is finalised.

Visa Grant : Oct 16th
CO : LC
Team : Team 6

It may benifit any applicant from India whose previous company is large MNC : We can get reference letter from large MNC's if you contact there HR (company email which was used while settling your final dues).I got the same from large IT company. The documents that i have submitted for WE are Reference letter in company letter head, all payslip except 2-3 months, Form 16. I don't think any verification happened for me. Overall a nice experience. 

Thanks a lot to this forum!!!! I will be travelling April/May 2013!!!

All the best for those who are waiting...your Grant is on your way!!!


----------



## gssumesh

I too got mail from this email id. But if you respond to this email with all details including the CO name and tell that you didn't got the Team Number. They will respond with the actual email id. I got response from Team 6.


----------



## destinationaustralia

gssumesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to the wonderful forum!!! I got my grant letter today!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot to this forum!!!! I will be travelling April/May 2013!!!
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting...your Grant is on your way!!!



Congrats! and all the very best. 
I presume that you have done your Medicals from Trivandrum. Can you please tell me about it. Is prior appointment required and how much time does it take. Anything to take care in particular? I am asking this cos' I too have to go in for Medicals shortly.

Cheers!


----------



## thewall

gssumesh said:


> I too got mail from this email id. But if you respond to this email with all details including the CO name and tell that you didn't got the Team Number. They will respond with the actual email id. I got response from Team 6.


how did you get to know u have a CO, was it after u sent email to [email protected] or did u receive email from CO Team 6


----------



## akmirror

Congrats to all who received the grants and good luck to those who are waiting....best wishes !!!


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

thewall said:


> Did u mean, u have a CO (as in your signature) but no Team email address and requirement doc list received from [email protected]
> 
> I received ACK in 3 hours (not sure if it is ACK, looking at ppl saying ACK comes after few days). This email had 2 attachment saying valid application received. But no required doc list. It is also saying ...
> 
> ****************
> *Providing documents*
> The department *may make a decision *on your application *without requesting additional information*. You should provide us with all the information you feel is relevant.


No, I have a CO. I was just explaining the difference between the acknowledgement letter and the CO letter. Your ACK letter should include a summary application, usually 2 PDF files as well. I have a feeling what you received was the auto-reply that is sent when you lodge. Well, it could be the official ACK letter, if that's the case lucky you.


----------



## borntobeaussie

Anybody uploaded form 80 and form 1221 with the other documents?


----------



## irizk

Hi all
I have a question regarding previous countries of residence. The usual country of stay for myself and my wife is Saudi Arabia. I was born in Saudi Arabia but my wife came to Saudia after marriage. Before that she has lived mostly in Pakistan. I have put my previous country of residence as UK (I have studied from there). And I didnt put any information about my wife. Now I am thinking, should I have put Pakistan as previous country of residence for her? Please advise


----------



## olan

gssumesh said:


> I too got mail from this email id. But if you respond to this email with all details including the CO name and tell that you didn't got the Team Number. They will respond with the actual email id. I got response from Team 6.


tnx for the input. in my case, it was indicated in the email that my CO is from team 33. should i still ask for the actual email id of team 33 or i can continue sending documents to [email protected]?


----------



## v190

tryingaustralia said:


> A quick update guys....
> 
> got a call from someone for verification (dont ask me from where - coz i hardly rememeber it after taking the call).
> 
> he asked me all the timeframes about my present and perv jobs. was a lil unprepared to recieve a personal veriication call ... always thought the companies get it or somebody who is refered on the application, not the applicant himself  !!!
> 
> not sure if i handled the call well enough :confused2:


Hi tryingaustralia,

Are you using an Agent?

Regards


----------



## olan

irishshoegal said:


> Olan I got that too


did u send the documents requested by your CO in that email id as well?i have sent the docs in that email but has not received any acknowledgement. im just concerned that im sending docs in the wrong email id.


----------



## olan

tryingaustralia said:


> A quick update guys....
> 
> got a call from someone for verification (dont ask me from where - coz i hardly rememeber it after taking the call).
> 
> he asked me all the timeframes about my present and perv jobs. was a lil unprepared to recieve a personal veriication call ... always thought the companies get it or somebody who is refered on the application, not the applicant himself  !!!
> 
> not sure if i handled the call well enough :confused2:


thats the 1st ive heard of someone getting a personal verification call. its still a good news, just a few more steps to that visa grant! btw, what team number is your CO from?


----------



## bmc_cpu

Hi guys. I just received an email telling me that my Skillselect EOI has been removed.


----------



## thewall

bmc_cpu said:


> Hi guys. I just received an email telling me that my Skillselect EOI has been removed.


Congrates.

Perhaps already Approved! :clap2:


----------



## bmc_cpu

bmc_cpu said:


> Hi guys. I just received an email telling me that my Skillselect EOI has been removed.


Wondering if anyone had the same experience?


----------



## thewall

bmc_cpu said:


> Wondering if anyone had the same experience?


u mean didnt receive Grant but EOI removed?


----------



## bmc_cpu

thewall said:


> u mean didnt receive Grant but EOI removed?


yep. EOI removed then what happens after?


----------



## Kostya

thewall said:


> hey mate,
> 
> was surprised to see u still here (thought u'd got grant already). did u get same CO for 190 as well?


Hey!

No COs are different and from different teams (6 and 33). For 175th app. there is "Further checking required" for overseas experience. For 190th - no info.

However, they performed employer checking about 3 weeks ago (actually, don't know if it was for 175, for 190 or for both...), but nothing has changed after that... still waiting and no info from COs what am I waiting for...

Regards,
Kostya.


----------



## vschauhan

Hi guys i have some confusion....do i need to obtsin PCC and medical for non migrating parents as well for 189?...please help


----------



## thewall

LittleBoyBlue said:


> No, I have a CO. I was just explaining the difference between the acknowledgement letter and the CO letter. Your ACK letter should include a summary application, usually 2 PDF files as well. I have a feeling what you received was the auto-reply that is sent when you lodge. Well, it could be the official ACK letter, if that's the case lucky you.



This is the sequence of events on Monday, I received communication, so next should be ACK email or some other CO team email. Someone said we have to send email to [email protected] to know more if CO/Team details allowing few weeks to pass by ....

****************************************
Mon, 15 Oct 2012 08:xx AM, EST
189 Generated

Mon 10/15/2012 11:xx AM
BCC2012/xxxxxxx - EXXVVVXXNX - Last name, .... 
ext [email protected]i.gov.au [contains 2 pdf attachments, with applicants detials]

Mon 10/15/2012 12:xx AM
Account successfully created: 
ext [email protected]


----------



## thewall

vschauhan said:


> Hi guys i have some confusion....do i need to obtsin PCC and medical for non migrating parents as well for 189?...please help



Medical must, if u shown them as *Depenedent* *Non-migrating*. 

PCC, not sure - wait for CO adivse


----------



## vschauhan

thewall said:


> Medical must, if u shown them as *Depenedent* *Non-migrating*.
> 
> PCC, not sure - wait for CO adivse


thanks for your reply...how if i want to withdraw non migrating parent from my application for now?can i withdraw their name from my application or do i have to wait for CO then ask him to do it?thanks in advance


----------



## thewall

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> No COs are different and from different teams (6 and 33). For 175th app. there is "Further checking required" for overseas experience. For 190th - no info.
> 
> However, they performed employer checking about 3 weeks ago (actually, don't know if it was for 175, for 190 or for both...), but nothing has changed after that... still waiting and no info from COs what am I waiting for...
> 
> Regards,
> Kostya.


Sounds bit complicated but i think it can be applied for both. Team30s used to be for On-shore applicants, looks like things have changed after SKILLSELECT.

So u r following both 175 & 190 checklist, they have quite different Doc Checklist & diff status too. (Required/Requested/MET etc...)


----------



## thewall

vschauhan said:


> thanks for your reply...how if i want to withdraw non migrating parent from my application for now?can i withdraw their name from my application or do i have to wait for CO then ask him to do it?thanks in advance



I think the key is *Dependent *vs *Non-Dependent*, 
but of course u can withdraw some applicant anytime before finalization, 

need to send a signed request letter to CO/DIAC. The letter must also be signed by the applicant being removed if that person is 18 years of age or over. The letter can be scanned and emailed to the GSM Processing Centre.


----------



## nityak148

Guys... I am on 457 VISA with health insurance covered. after lodging 189 application I received a notification that I am now on Bridging VISA... Do I need to get my medicare card?
if I can get medicare card then can I cancel my private health insurance as it costs me lot of money....


----------



## v190

nityak148 said:


> Guys... I am on 457 VISA with health insurance covered. after lodging 189 application I received a notification that I am now on Bridging VISA... Do I need to get my medicare card?
> if I can get medicare card then can I cancel my private health insurance as it costs me lot of money....


Yes, you can apply for Medicare. I read somewhere in this forum that you can cancel private health insurance, but not 100% sure.


----------



## tryingaustralia

gssumesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to the wonderful forum!!! I got my grant letter today!!!
> 
> Visa : 190 - NSW - Developer Programmer
> Visa Application Submitted : Sep 13
> Co asked for docs : Sep 26
> Medical PCC completed: Sep 28
> All documents submitted online : Oct 2nd
> 
> After submitting documents online when i was trying to check I was getting system error and I was not able to see any documents that i have attached. I send a mail to my team email id and got confirmation that they recieved the document and the medicals is not yet finalised. On this I sent a mail to health stratergies to get the medical status. They responded back on Oct 10th that Medicals is finalised.
> 
> Visa Grant : Oct 16th
> CO : LC
> Team : Team 6
> 
> It may benifit any applicant from India whose previous company is large MNC : We can get reference letter from large MNC's if you contact there HR (company email which was used while settling your final dues).I got the same from large IT company. The documents that i have submitted for WE are Reference letter in company letter head, all payslip except 2-3 months, Form 16. I don't think any verification happened for me. Overall a nice experience.
> 
> Thanks a lot to this forum!!!! I will be travelling April/May 2013!!!
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting...your Grant is on your way!!!


:clap2::clap2: so u r the first dev progrmr being granted it seems!! Congrats again - n all the best for ur move.


----------



## tryingaustralia

v190 said:


> Hi tryingaustralia,
> 
> Are you using an Agent?
> 
> Regards


no-am applying independantly. my details are n the excel as well or reference. sorry hvnt been so frequent in resp coz of some personal occupatn.


----------



## irizk

Hi all
I have a question regarding previous countries of residence. The usual country of stay for myself and my wife is Saudi Arabia. I was born in Saudi Arabia but my wife came to Saudia after marriage. Before that she has lived mostly in Pakistan. I have put my previous country of residence as UK (I have studied from there). And I didnt put any information about my wife. Now I am thinking, should I have put Pakistan as previous country of residence for her? Please advise


----------



## bmc_cpu

Hi guys. I tried to log in VEVO using my TRN and it went thru. There's a visa grant no. and other details but I haven't received any grant email yet.


----------



## Moji

nityak148 said:


> Guys... I am on 457 VISA with health insurance covered. after lodging 189 application I received a notification that I am now on Bridging VISA... Do I need to get my medicare card?
> if I can get medicare card then can I cancel my private health insurance as it costs me lot of money....


Hi Nityak
Yes you can.


----------



## Moji

bmc_cpu said:


> Hi guys. I tried to log in VEVO using my TRN and it went thru. There's a visa grant no. and other details but I haven't received any grant email yet.


Grant email is usually generated and sent 24hrs after the case has been finalized by CO.


----------



## shohagkuet

Kostya said:


> Hey, omarau!
> 
> No grant yet. No requests from CO (LZ) as well. Got a message from him on Monday stating that they are still working and will let me know if they need anything. Nothing more...
> 
> Congrats to all who recently have got their grants!!!
> 
> Kostya


Hi Kostya,

So far I remember You are under team 33, am I right? Me also under team 33...I found them most worst group who don't answer with the applicant properly....


----------



## ShariqQamar

shohagkuet said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> So far I remember You are under team 33, am I right? Me also under team 33...I found them most worst group who don't answer with the applicant properly....


My case is assigned to Team 2 and they are also really slow at processing my application. I think it doesn't matter which team is assigned to your case if you are from a high risk country.


----------



## thewall

shohagkuet said:


> Hi Kostya,
> 
> So far I remember You are under team 33, am I right? Me also under team 33...I found them most worst group who don't answer with the applicant properly....



Mate, u need to calm down a bit, if they put u on external check - there is nothing u can do about it. 6-12 month is the waiting time then - thats the most common reason for no-reply.

goodluck


----------



## v190

Moji,

A quick question:

How do you know when Medicals are finalised? Do you see any status change in eVisa page? Or you called Medibank to confirm the same?

Please advise.

Regards


----------



## v190

Guys,

Just thought of checking, is there a list of high risk countries in DIAC site or somewhere? Please suggest.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## thewall

v190 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just thought of checking, is there a list of high risk countries in DIAC site or somewhere? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


All except these

**********************************
ETA Eligible Passports
This is the list of ETA eligible passports which are considered low risk.

•Andorra 
•Austria 
•Belgium 
•Brunei 
•Canada 
•Denmark 
•Finland 
•France 
•Germany 
•Greece 
•Hong Kong (SAR) 
•Iceland 
•Ireland 
•Italy 
•Japan 
•Liechtenstein 
•Luxembourg
•Malaysia 
•Malta 
•Monaco 
•The Netherlands 
•Norway 
•Portugal 
•Republic of San Marino 
•Singapore 
•South Korea 
•Spain 
•Sweden 
•Switzerland 
•Taiwan 
•United Kingdom - British Citizen 
•United Kingdom - British National (Overseas) 
•United States of America 
•Vatican City.


----------



## sherlock

thewall said:


> All except these
> 
> **********************************
> ETA Eligible Passports
> This is the list of ETA eligible passports which are considered low risk.
> 
> •Andorra
> •Austria
> •Belgium
> •Brunei
> •Canada
> •Denmark
> •Finland
> •France
> •Germany
> •Greece
> •Hong Kong (SAR)
> •Iceland
> •Ireland
> •Italy
> •Japan
> •Liechtenstein
> •Luxembourg
> •Malaysia
> •Malta
> •Monaco
> •The Netherlands
> •Norway
> •Portugal
> •Republic of San Marino
> •Singapore
> •South Korea
> •Spain
> •Sweden
> •Switzerland
> •Taiwan
> •United Kingdom - British Citizen
> •United Kingdom - British National (Overseas)
> •United States of America
> •Vatican City.


FYI - I read somehwhere that there are "medium-risk" countries as well. I believe India is part of that. India is not considered High-risk country by DIAC.


----------



## shohagkuet

thewall said:


> Mate, u need to calm down a bit, if they put u on external check - there is nothing u can do about it. 6-12 month is the waiting time then - thats the most common reason for no-reply.
> 
> goodluck


Brother, I have granted my 475 visa on 27 Jun'12, so I think they will not do external checking for me..I have found some 475 visa holders who have been granted without any checking...For me CO accepted all the docs and also marked medical doc as received although i didn't do that. he/she asked for my wife English proficiency proof which I have provided 8 days ago..but he hasn't replied yet...so I am anxious....during my 475 visa processing the CO replied me regularly.....anyway hope for the best...


----------



## thewall

shohagkuet said:


> Brother, I have granted my 475 visa on 27 Jun'12, so I think they will not do external checking for me..I have found some 475 visa holders who have been granted without any checking...For me CO accepted all the docs and also marked medical doc as received although i didn't do that. he/she asked for my wife English proficiency proof which I have provided 8 days ago..but he hasn't replied yet...so I am anxious....during my 475 visa processing the CO replied me regularly.....anyway hope for the best...


Mate, i wish u luck. I only just mentioned the very common cause for 'no-reply'. 475 doesnt go thru external checks. If u have complied all conditions, they might give u benefit of doubt - while switching to PR without sending for external checks.

Every case is different, so is every person. Just wait for them to come back to u.


----------



## shohagkuet

Hi Brother, I am sorry if i hurt you....I know u want to calm down me...I just shared my case with u....yah i know every case is different...actually i found that team33 is not responding properly so feel frustrated with their attitude...thanks for your comments.....


----------



## ShariqQamar

thewall said:


> Mate, i wish u luck. I only just mentioned the very common cause for 'no-reply'. 475 doesnt go thru external checks. If u have complied all conditions, they might give u benefit of doubt - while switching to PR without sending for external checks.
> 
> Every case is different, so is every person. Just wait for them to come back to u.


I had applied for 489 and it is also taking time.:confused2: 
Its really frustrating.


----------



## tintin_papay

ShariqQamar said:


> I had applied for 489 and it is also taking time.:confused2:
> Its really frustrating.


true


----------



## wanttomove

ShariqQamar said:


> I had applied for 489 and it is also taking time.:confused2:
> Its really frustrating.


Hi,
Did you check for your medicals? What's the status?
OR 
Have u got any email from regarding processing time lines or assessment from external agencies is req. for your case?


----------



## ShariqQamar

wanttomove said:


> Hi,
> Did you check for your medicals? What's the status?
> OR
> Have u got any email from regarding processing time lines or assessment from external agencies is req. for your case?


Got the following email from the CO. 

"Thank you for providing the attached documents. Please note that your application is subject to routine processing that takes some time to complete."


----------



## tintin_papay

ShariqQamar said:


> Got the following email from the CO.
> 
> "Thank you for providing the attached documents. Please note that your application is subject to routine processing that takes some time to complete."


Have anyone returned from the cave of the external checks?


----------



## v190

sherlock said:


> FYI - I read somehwhere that there are "medium-risk" countries as well. I believe India is part of that. India is not considered High-risk country by DIAC.


TheWall - thanks for the info!

sherlock - That's good to hear, thank you!


----------



## Moji

Their is a couple of ways. First you could email health strategies and ask. Secondly once finalized the "link to medicals" on your evisa page will disappear and finally when CO is assigned he/she will change the status of health checks to "received"


----------



## nav.mahajan

It seems to me medicals for me and my family are finalized...... Organize health online link is removed/not shown now.... any guesses any one????? :boxing:


----------



## wanttomove

nav.mahajan said:


> It seems to me medicals for me and my family are finalized...... Organize health online link is removed/not shown now.... any guesses any one????? :boxing:


Only health.operations.center can confirm this. The link is also disappeared for me but my meds are referred to MOC. You should confirm by sending them email.


----------



## thewall

v190 said:


> TheWall - thanks for the info!
> 
> sherlock - That's good to hear, thank you!



I am not aware of any Medium Risk, here is the *link* for reference.

but of course India outplayed all the rest (LR & HR) to become the top migrant Source country last year (UK & China following). With Gillard in Delhi this week & Chris Bowen visiting India earlier this year - proves u folks will continue to be hi-flier  so fasten your seat belt :eyebrows:


----------



## thewall

Moji said:


> Their is a couple of ways. First you could email health strategies and ask. Secondly once finalized the "link to medicals" on your evisa page will disappear and finally when CO is assigned he/she will change the status of health checks to "received"


Did u fill in the info asked in online application for each applicant after selecting Clinic of your choice.


----------



## borntobeaussie

v190 said:


> Moji,
> 
> A quick question:
> 
> How do you know when Medicals are finalised? Do you see any status change in eVisa page? Or you called Medibank to confirm the same?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Regards


I think u have the status of medicals as met on ur page of visa. Medibank will not release any updates as they are not allowed to reveal results


----------



## unixguy

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> No COs are different and from different teams (6 and 33). For 175th app. there is "Further checking required" for overseas experience. For 190th - no info.
> 
> However, they performed employer checking about 3 weeks ago (actually, don't know if it was for 175, for 190 or for both...), but nothing has changed after that... still waiting and no info from COs what am I waiting for...
> 
> Regards,
> Kostya.



Good luck Kostya! You're almost there


----------



## v190

borntobeaussie said:


> I think u have the status of medicals as met on ur page of visa. Medibank will not release any updates as they are not allowed to reveal results


Thanks moji and borntobeaussie!


----------



## omarau

wanttomove said:


> Hi Omar, i got the following reply from CO when i asked him the status of my medicals.
> 
> _At this stage Global Health have not finalised the medical assessments and due to their workload and priorities, I am unable to provide a timeframe for completion.
> 
> Also as I have previously indicated, your application is being assessed by other external agencies and due to the timeframe involved, I am unable to provide a timeframe for completion.
> Please note that most checks have generally taken 6-12 months to complete and some have been known to take longer. Although I check on the status on a regular basis, DIAC have no influence on how long the checks take and clients sending regular emails and requesting for the case to be expedited has no effect on the timeframe._
> 
> I have same questions:
> 1. WHy medicals for a few people are referred to MOC and for the rest of people they are finalized by Global health just without referred t MOC. What's the criteria?
> 2. The 190 visa processing time is mentioned as 6 months on DIAC website then how the checks could take longer than 6 months?
> 3. If the checks would take a longer time ((May Allah Not do this) then our medicals and PCC would get expired by our entry to aus.
> 
> Have u got the same response or like this whenever u communicated to the CO?
> Anyone? Any comments?


the response from CO when I asked about my applications was: your application is currently undergoing routine assessment and I will be contacted if anything is needed from my side. it is a polite way to say dont send an email again and keep waiting. I dont care i will keep poking them every other week or so. in fact I have just sent a nagging email right now  we paid over 3000AUD for this, so they should answer our questions probably.


----------



## ecg78

Anyone in the 189 Oct gang got CO yet or the docs status changed to received?


----------



## borntobeaussie

ecg78 said:


> Anyone in the 189 Oct gang got CO yet or the docs status changed to received?


I have the status for spouse english to received, applied 10th oct.


----------



## ecg78

Cool
Is there a timeline or a tracker spreadsheet somewhere - does anyone know?


----------



## thewall

i dont have any CO, applied 15th OCT - only 3 showing received, rest all required/recommended

Birth or Age, Evidence of - Academic Transcript 15/10/2012 Received 
Character, Evidence of - Police Clearance 15/10/2012 Received 
Language Ability - English , Evidence of - International English Language Testing System (IELTS) 15/10/2012 Received


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

thewall said:


> This is the sequence of events on Monday, I received communication, so next should be ACK email or some other CO team email. Someone said we have to send email to [email protected] to know more if CO/Team details allowing few weeks to pass by ....
> 
> ****************************************
> Mon, 15 Oct 2012 08:xx AM, EST
> 189 Generated
> 
> Mon 10/15/2012 11:xx AM
> BCC2012/xxxxxxx - EXXVVVXXNX - Last name, ....
> ext [email protected] [contains 2 pdf attachments, with applicants detials]
> 
> Mon 10/15/2012 12:xx AM
> Account successfully created:
> ext [email protected]


if one of the pdf says Immi_acknowledgement_of_valid_application_received.pdf, it is likely the acknowledgement letter you are looking for.


----------



## thewall

LittleBoyBlue said:


> if one of the pdf says Immi_acknowledgement_of_valid_application_received.pdf, it is likely the acknowledgement letter you are looking for.


thanks - so this means, waiting for CO begins. I guess, Next email should be from CO team email


----------



## omarau

bmc_cpu said:


> Hi guys. I tried to log in VEVO using my TRN and it went thru. There's a visa grant no. and other details but I haven't received any grant email yet.


now that is a nice surprise  im sure ur grant email is pending to be sent very soon. Coule upload a snapshot of the vevo page (of course after removing all the peronsal details) im really curios to see what information it has. 

thanks


----------



## Prass2012

borntobeaussie said:


> Anybody uploaded form 80 and form 1221 with the other documents?



No. After CO asked. I uploaded


----------



## thewall

wanttomove said:


> Hi Omar, i got the following reply from CO when i asked him the status of my medicals.
> 
> _At this stage Global Health have not finalised the medical assessments and due to their workload and priorities, I am unable to provide a timeframe for completion.
> 
> Also as I have previously indicated, your application is being assessed by other external agencies and due to the timeframe involved, I am unable to provide a timeframe for completion.
> Please note that most checks have generally taken 6-12 months to complete and some have been known to take longer. Although I check on the status on a regular basis, DIAC have no influence on how long the checks take and clients sending regular emails and requesting for the case to be expedited has no effect on the timeframe._
> 
> I have same questions:
> 
> *2. The 190 visa processing time is mentioned as 6 months on DIAC website then how the checks could take longer than 6 months?
> 3. If the checks would take a longer time ((May Allah Not do this) then our medicals and PCC would get expired by our entry to aus.* Any comments?


Sad but true, if u have already done MED & PCC

2. Service std is applicable for 75% of cases.
3. if it expires, most likely u will need to re-do them


----------



## catmonkey

ecg78 said:


> Cool
> Is there a timeline or a tracker spreadsheet somewhere - does anyone know?


It's on the first page of this thread a few messages in .


----------



## gssumesh

destinationaustralia said:


> Congrats! and all the very best.
> I presume that you have done your Medicals from Trivandrum. Can you please tell me about it. Is prior appointment required and how much time does it take. Anything to take care in particular? I am asking this cos' I too have to go in for Medicals shortly.
> 
> Cheers!


Yes i took from Trivandrum. You just have to make an appointment before by calling KIMS number and asking for Visa medical appointment. They might charge you around 2000 INR. IT is a slow process there as the test may take around 3-4 hours because of slowness of staff. Overall it is easy. You can upload the fee reciept in your application.


----------



## irishshoegal

Invitation expiring - HELP guys due to technical issues and delay in getting a CO my 190 invitation is due to expire on November 3rd - I now have a CO & emailed all documents (as requested by CO) except health checks which we are not getting done until 30th October... If the results are not back by 3. November will our invitation be cancelled????


----------



## Barsha

*Pay slip and bank statement*

I have been asked to provide the following
1.parterns - passport bio pages 
2. My school leaving certificate- to prove my date of birth, 
3. Asked me for last ten years pay slip and bank statement 

Does any one have any idea what is meant by bio pages and school leaving certificate. First of all I only showed 8 years of work experience, and I only have last FIVE years of pay slip and bank statement. What should I do know. please advise
Thanks


----------



## vschauhan

Hi guys just want to ask how long acknowledgement letter and bridging visa takes?i applid my 189 on 16 oct..paid on same day...haven't got anything yet...


----------



## tintin_papay

Barsha said:


> I have been asked to provide the following
> 1.parterns - passport bio pages
> 2. My school leaving certificate- to prove my date of birth,
> 3. Asked me for last ten years pay slip and bank statement
> 
> Does any one have any idea what is meant by bio pages and school leaving certificate. First of all I only showed 8 years of work experience, and I only have last FIVE years of pay slip and bank statement. What should I do know. please advise
> Thanks



Biopage - First five pages of the passport (also include if there is any commission, amendment), and VISA copies.


----------



## buddi

It's precisely one week for me.



vschauhan said:


> Hi guys just want to ask how long acknowledgement letter and bridging visa takes?i applid my 189 on 16 oct..paid on same day...haven't got anything yet...


----------



## Barsha

tintin_papay said:


> Biopage - First five pages of the passport (also include if there is any commission, amendment), and VISA copies.


Thanks tintin_papay. 
CO also asked for my Medical which I have done it a month ago. I am not sure what should I do now.


----------



## ecg78

vschauhan said:


> Hi guys just want to ask how long acknowledgement letter and bridging visa takes?i applid my 189 on 16 oct..paid on same day...haven't got anything yet...


Lodged and paid mine this Monday and it took approx 2 hours to get ACK and bridging visa.

-sam


----------



## olan

irishshoegal said:


> Invitation expiring - HELP guys due to technical issues and delay in getting a CO my 190 invitation is due to expire on November 3rd - I now have a CO & emailed all documents (as requested by CO) except health checks which we are not getting done until 30th October... If the results are not back by 3. November will our invitation be cancelled????


based on what i know: 
upon invitation, you have 60 days to submit proof to support your EOI point claims.
upon being contacted by CO, you have 28 days to submit the requested documents such as medicals and PCC. since you have already been allocated with a CO, you can probably email him/her the reasons why you could not comply with the said time frame. In my case, my overseas PCC (Japan) will take 2 months to process, so I emailed my CO the proof of that transaction


----------



## AUSA

Guys urgent help .. today co is assigned to my application after a long wait of 4 weeks .. CO is from team 2 and intials TS.. my question is can you please share your expereince about team 2 , their style of working , work expereince verification etc, asked to send form 80 and some other documents which i already uploaded but will send it again.


----------



## Moji

AUSA said:


> Guys urgent help .. today co is assigned to my application after a long wait of 4 weeks .. CO is from team 2 and intials TS.. my question is can you please share your expereince about team 2 , their style of working , work expereince verification etc, asked to send form 80 and some other documents which i already uploaded but will send it again.


Is your CO initials TS or JS. Mine is same from team 2 but CO is JS.

you cant discriminate teams based on their efficiency. many people have received grant within a month from team 2 (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0). I guess it really depends on each individuals circumstances.


----------



## nav.mahajan

irishshoegal said:


> Invitation expiring - HELP guys due to technical issues and delay in getting a CO my 190 invitation is due to expire on November 3rd - I now have a CO & emailed all documents (as requested by CO) except health checks which we are not getting done until 30th October... If the results are not back by 3. November will our invitation be cancelled????


Don't worry..... invitation 60 days are for the time frame to lodge visa.... after that there won't be any problem.... 

Visa time frame for 190 is 6 months... so when you have filed e-Visa.... invitation time frame become nul and void.... So just concentrate on the docs CO will ask and cater those things...... :boxing::boxing:


----------



## immu999

Anyone from Pakistan granted visa?


----------



## AUSA

Hi ; i applied on 03 sep but act. Date is 18 sep so date of application is 18 sep .. 190 visa SS SA
Mechanical engineer working in Dubai originally from pakistan .. Today 19 oct CO got assigned from team 2 with intials TS , asked to send form 80. I uploaded all other docs already & showing status recieved .. Medicals & pcc as well . So i believe this is ok now .. Lets see what comes next .


----------



## Bruticus

Moji said:


> Their is a couple of ways. First you could email health strategies and ask. Secondly once finalized the "link to medicals" on your evisa page will disappear and finally when CO is assigned he/she will change the status of health checks to "received"


I don't have that link . The entire medical side of the evisa process has been absent on my application and has been a comedy - never had to pick a eclinic, no medical links whatsoever on my homepage, received the automated Health Examination List for the 190 instead of the 189, raised the question with my CO and she just mailed me with my TRN and the Health Request ID and not the HAP ID. :lol:

I'm just gonna go into the clinic tomorrow and see what's up :lever:


----------



## tintin_papay

What does routine processing means?


----------



## goingtooz

AUSA said:


> Guys urgent help .. today co is assigned to my application after a long wait of 4 weeks .. CO is from team 2 and intials TS.. my question is can you please share your expereince about team 2 , their style of working , work expereince verification etc, asked to send form 80 and some other documents which i already uploaded but will send it again.



Hi AUSA,

It really depends on case to case. Mine also is Team02. I have got my CO assigned on OCT 12th and after sending Form 80s, I have got my grant on OCT 17th (where 13th and 14th are weekends). SO, it was very fast to me.

Hope u too may get your grant fast.

All the best to your grant.


----------



## momin

Barsha said:


> I have been asked to provide the following
> 1.parterns - passport bio pages
> 2. My school leaving certificate- to prove my date of birth,
> 3. Asked me for last ten years pay slip and bank statement
> 
> Does any one have any idea what is meant by bio pages and school leaving certificate. First of all I only showed 8 years of work experience, and I only have last FIVE years of pay slip and bank statement. What should I do know. please advise
> Thanks


You can collect the previous 3 yrs payslips / salary certificate/ employment contract from them if those company are still now operating otherwise explain them why you are unable to provide those ..........it is possible...My CO also requested me to provide the evidence of Work reference and evidence of remuneration for entire 5 yrs.


----------



## forhad

Need Urgent Help. SA state sponsorship might be cancelled.. 

I got my state sponsorship on August. Applied to DIAC on 19th August. CO allocated on 14th September. Done my PCC and Meds. Also CO communicated about my secondary applicant as she was missing in the acknowledgement letter.

Recently I logged on SA Application Tracking System and find that they informed that SA didn't received my DIAC TRN. Need to send DIAC correspondent to Immi SA before expire the Sponsorship of 60 days. Otherwise they will not send Form 1100 to DIAC. I have already crossed the 60 days limit. 

I investigated the reason and find that they informed me a wrong email address "[email protected]" in the Application Tracking System. As a result my email didn't went to given email address and went to spam as delivery failure. Their wrong email address lead to the problem of not receiving my DIAC details.

I send email explaining details with showing screen shot of the wrong email address of their system and explained the situation about wrong email address. Also I have send my DIAC details again.

Now I am afraid whether SA will cancel my state sponsorship which might lead to my visa cancellation... 

Please suggest what should I do to resolve this problem.


----------



## borntobeaussie

Hi Guys, a very important update for onshore applicants for 189. We have enrolled for interim medicare and I guess many of us decided to do away with our private health insurance coz we had medicare now. But I called the Immigration department today and they told me two things:-

1) As long as I am on 457 and my bridge subclass A has not kicked in, I have to maintain medical insurance even if I could enrol for medicare. So if my 457 ceases to exists for some reason, then I can stop my private insurance coz the bridge visa does not have a 8501 condition. Thats what was told to me when I visited their adelaide office but I didn't believe them then. I reactivated my medical insurance today as I do not want to breach my visa consition for such stupid reasons at this point

2) My spouse(secondary applicant) has a 8501 visa condition even on the bridge subclass A visa granted. The guy on the phone said that he would check why that condition exists as it should not, and then call me on my cellphone to let me know. Have not received any calls yet.


If anyone calls the department again and gets some update, please post it here.


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal

AUSA said:


> Hi ; i applied on 03 sep but act. Date is 18 sep so date of application is 18 sep .. 190 visa SS SA
> Mechanical engineer working in Dubai originally from pakistan .. Today 19 oct CO got assigned from team 2 with intials TS , asked to send form 80. I uploaded all other docs already & showing status recieved .. Medicals & pcc as well . So i believe this is ok now .. Lets see what comes next .


Don't worry, every thing will get fine soon.


----------



## raj12

*bridging visa*

Hi Guys,

Just want to know about the bridging visa,one we get the bridging visa do we need to update our employer I am on 457 visa.


----------



## VisMelbourne

Hello Guys...Can anyone plz post the steps of 189 visa after getting invitation, I mean 16 or 17 steps to upload the documents ...Thnx in Advance and also can anyone guess my invitation date as I have submitted EOI on 10th Aug with 60 points as a Accountant...Cheers !


----------



## tryingaustralia

forhad said:


> Need Urgent Help. SA state sponsorship might be cancelled..
> 
> I got my state sponsorship on August. Applied to DIAC on 19th August. CO allocated on 14th September. Done my PCC and Meds. Also CO communicated about my secondary applicant as she was missing in the acknowledgement letter.
> 
> Recently I logged on SA Application Tracking System and find that they informed that SA didn't received my DIAC TRN. Need to send DIAC correspondent to Immi SA before expire the Sponsorship of 60 days. Otherwise they will not send Form 1100 to DIAC. I have already crossed the 60 days limit.
> 
> I investigated the reason and find that they informed me a wrong email address "[email protected]" in the Application Tracking System. As a result my email didn't went to given email address and went to spam as delivery failure. Their wrong email address lead to the problem of not receiving my DIAC details.
> 
> I send email explaining details with showing screen shot of the wrong email address of their system and explained the situation about wrong email address. Also I have send my DIAC details again.
> 
> Now I am afraid whether SA will cancel my state sponsorship which might lead to my visa cancellation...
> 
> Please suggest what should I do to resolve this problem.


Hey, relax. I had faced a similar problem - of crossing 60 days and not confirming back. Check out my post, on "Shocked but at ease now!" on this tread itself. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...isa-applicants-waiting-co-141.html#post923429

It seems with new EOI system, confirming back to state is not required. though wud advice mail and get a confirmation yourself from SA gov, as then u will have a proof. But dont bang your head for it.


----------



## sona

Thanks to the Almighty!
I got my visa granted today 

I have been a silent follower of this thread since i lodged my visa.
I owe a lot of thanks to this forum.It has benefited me in many ways.Below are my time lines

Visa:190(NSW sponsored)
Trade:Software Engineer
Date lodged:21st August
Case Officer Allocated:18th September
CO Initials:KD(Team 33 )
Medicals:26th September
PCC:5th October 
On 10ct october,CO asked my IELTS test report and my engineering degree transcript.Sent them immediately.
Visa grant:19th October

Good luck and i wish grants for all!!!!!


----------



## destinationaustralia

gssumesh said:


> Yes i took from Trivandrum. You just have to make an appointment before by calling KIMS number and asking for Visa medical appointment. They might charge you around 2000 INR. IT is a slow process there as the test may take around 3-4 hours because of slowness of staff. Overall it is easy. You can upload the fee reciept in your application.


Thanks for the reply indeed. Just one more question. I spoke to KIMS and they asked for my Health ID. I understand that upon lodging the vis appl online one gets at TRN number. Is the TRN OK for Medicals or additionally health ID is to be requested for?

Thanks


----------



## forhad

Thanks a lot mate.

At least you understood my pain.. 

Thanks a lot for this information. I have already send my visa acknowledgement and payment receipt to them. 

Again thanks.


----------



## forhad

sona said:


> Thanks to the Almighty!
> I got my visa granted today
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread since i lodged my visa.
> I owe a lot of thanks to this forum.It has benefited me in many ways.Below are my time lines
> 
> Visa:190(NSW sponsored)
> Trade:Software Engineer
> Date lodged:21st August
> Case Officer Allocated:18th September
> CO Initials:KD(Team 33 )
> Medicals:26th September
> PCC:5th October
> On 10ct october,CO asked my IELTS test report and my engineering degree transcript.Sent them immediately.
> Visa grant:19th October
> 
> Good luck and i wish grants for all!!!!!



Congrats..


----------



## ShariqQamar

sona said:


> Thanks to the Almighty!
> I got my visa granted today
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread since i lodged my visa.
> I owe a lot of thanks to this forum.It has benefited me in many ways.Below are my time lines
> 
> Visa:190(NSW sponsored)
> Trade:Software Engineer
> Date lodged:21st August
> Case Officer Allocated:18th September
> CO Initials:KD(Team 33 )
> Medicals:26th September
> PCC:5th October
> On 10ct october,CO asked my IELTS test report and my engineering degree transcript.Sent them immediately.
> Visa grant:19th October
> 
> Good luck and i wish grants for all!!!!!



Congrats:clap2::clap2:


----------



## nav.mahajan

sona said:


> Thanks to the Almighty!
> I got my visa granted today
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread since i lodged my visa.
> I owe a lot of thanks to this forum.It has benefited me in many ways.Below are my time lines
> 
> Visa:190(NSW sponsored)
> Trade:Software Engineer
> Date lodged:21st August
> Case Officer Allocated:18th September
> CO Initials:KD(Team 33 )
> Medicals:26th September
> PCC:5th October
> On 10ct october,CO asked my IELTS test report and my engineering degree transcript.Sent them immediately.
> Visa grant:19th October
> 
> Good luck and i wish grants for all!!!!!


Congrats buddy..... all the best for the future endeavors..... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## CXB

I wander why some people have been asked to provide a Form 80 and others have not. Does it have anything to do with whether or not one is from a high or low risk country? Also, with regards to medicals, does the status on e-visa only change once you receive a CO?


----------



## wanttomove

CXB said:


> I wander why some people have been asked to provide a Form 80 and others have not. Does it have anything to do with whether or not one is from a high or low risk country? Also, with regards to medicals, does the status on e-visa only change once you receive a CO?


Welcome to the thread

Yes, Some people have not been asked t provide form 80 just b/c they are from low risk country or from medium risk

2. Not exactly, the status should be changed when the medicals are finalized by Global Health and send to CO. I think it depends upon the CO if he changes its status or not. If u want to confirm it You should send an email to global health at "[email protected]". In my case, the medicals have been referred to MOC so these are not yet finalized by Global Health. and the staus of medicals in my e-visa is "recommended" Although the "Organize your Health examinations" link has been disappeared.


----------



## CXB

wanttomove said:


> Welcome to the thread
> 
> Yes, Some people have not been asked t provide form 80 just b/c they are from low risk country or from medium risk
> 
> 2. Not exactly, the status should be changed when the medicals are finalized by Global Health and send to CO. I think it depends upon the CO if he changes its status or not. If u want to confirm it You should send an email to global health at "[email protected]". In my case, the medicals have been referred to MOC so these are not yet finalized by Global Health. and the staus of medicals in my e-visa is "recommended" Although the "Organize your Health examinations" link has been disappeared.


Thanks wanttomove  Yeah, I don't have a CO yet. I applied for my Visa on 11 October and on 15 October the "organise your health" link was there. I had my medicals done on the same day. I guess I'm just being a little anxious....


----------



## wanttomove

CXB said:


> Thanks wanttomove  Yeah, I don't have a CO yet. I applied for my Visa on 11 October and on 15 October the "organise your health" link was there. I had my medicals done on the same day. I guess I'm just being a little anxious....


If you have done using e-health center. the medicals must have reached to the global health and should be finalized if they have not referred it to MOC.

Medicals could be finalized before CO assignment. You should confirm it.


----------



## fivetd

Can anyone tell me what is the availability of the IELTS for the second applicant?
In skill select I found only the minimum pass mark 4.5, nothing about time frame like it is supposed to be no older than X months...


----------



## irishshoegal

olan said:


> based on what i know:
> upon invitation, you have 60 days to submit proof to support your EOI point claims.
> upon being contacted by CO, you have 28 days to submit the requested documents such as medicals and PCC. since you have already been allocated with a CO, you can probably email him/her the reasons why you could not comply with the said time frame. In my case, my overseas PCC (Japan) will take 2 months to process, so I emailed my CO the proof of that transaction


Thanks Olan my CO Team 2 emailed me and said the 60 days do not apply now I'm in the process and added 'I look forward to finalising your file on receipt of health checks' yay


----------



## thewall

fivetd said:


> Can anyone tell me what is the availability of the IELTS for the second applicant?
> In skill select I found only the minimum pass mark 4.5, nothing about time frame like it is supposed to be no older than X months...


it's same 36 months i suppose


----------



## fivetd

I though so also but a friend from Romania, visa 190, his CO asked for the second applicant IELTS results no older than 12 months. This was valid for visa type 176 and 175 but for 189 and 190 nothing. In skill select as I said only the minimum score. 
So I guess I have to wait for the CO allocation and see what he wants.


----------



## Prass2012

sumi.24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you submit medicals?
> 
> F26 says, The reports will sent to the department by doctor. Howevere, if the doctor gives you the envelope containing the report *please donot open the envelope*. contact your Case Officer to determine where to send the reports.
> 
> Which means that we are not supposed to upload the medicals reports under Health, Evidence of, is it?
> 
> Or Do we need to wait until CO is allocatted?
> 
> Please Advise...
> 
> Cheers
> Sumi.


I underwent medicals using e-Health. So, I guess they must have uploaded electronically


----------



## donkphilip

forhad said:


> Need Urgent Help. SA state sponsorship might be cancelled..
> 
> I got my state sponsorship on August. Applied to DIAC on 19th August. CO allocated on 14th September. Done my PCC and Meds. Also CO communicated about my secondary applicant as she was missing in the acknowledgement letter.
> 
> Recently I logged on SA Application Tracking System and find that they informed that SA didn't received my DIAC TRN. Need to send DIAC correspondent to Immi SA before expire the Sponsorship of 60 days. Otherwise they will not send Form 1100 to DIAC. I have already crossed the 60 days limit.
> 
> I investigated the reason and find that they informed me a wrong email address "[email protected]" in the Application Tracking System. As a result my email didn't went to given email address and went to spam as delivery failure. Their wrong email address lead to the problem of not receiving my DIAC details.
> 
> I send email explaining details with showing screen shot of the wrong email address of their system and explained the situation about wrong email address. Also I have send my DIAC details again.
> 
> Now I am afraid whether SA will cancel my state sponsorship which might lead to my visa cancellation...
> 
> Please suggest what should I do to resolve this problem.


Well as you said, the "[email protected]" is not working, then which email id you used to inform SA regarding this issue. Me also tried with same id. Its going to failure delivery. My sa ss till now active (nt expired). I wanted to inform my confirmation before it gets expired. Please help.


----------



## gssumesh

destinationaustralia said:


> Thanks for the reply indeed. Just one more question. I spoke to KIMS and they asked for my Health ID. I understand that upon lodging the vis appl online one gets at TRN number. Is the TRN OK for Medicals or additionally health ID is to be requested for?
> 
> Thanks


 Actually only TRN is required for booking medicals. But i would advise you to wait for Health Id to be provided by your CO or DIAC. Because i believe your Health check up is linked to your Health Id and TRN number. But not sure though.


----------



## donkphilip

forhad said:


> Need Urgent Help. SA state sponsorship might be cancelled..
> 
> I got my state sponsorship on August. Applied to DIAC on 19th August. CO allocated on 14th September. Done my PCC and Meds. Also CO communicated about my secondary applicant as she was missing in the acknowledgement letter.
> 
> Recently I logged on SA Application Tracking System and find that they informed that SA didn't received my DIAC TRN. Need to send DIAC correspondent to Immi SA before expire the Sponsorship of 60 days. Otherwise they will not send Form 1100 to DIAC. I have already crossed the 60 days limit.
> 
> I investigated the reason and find that they informed me a wrong email address "[email protected]" in the Application Tracking System. As a result my email didn't went to given email address and went to spam as delivery failure. Their wrong email address lead to the problem of not receiving my DIAC details.
> 
> I send email explaining details with showing screen shot of the wrong email address of their system and explained the situation about wrong email address. Also I have send my DIAC details again.
> 
> Now I am afraid whether SA will cancel my state sponsorship which might lead to my visa cancellation...
> 
> Please suggest what should I do to resolve this problem.


Guys, sorry asking again..

Well as you said, the "[email protected]" is not working, then which email id you used to inform SA regarding this issue. Me also tried with same id. Its going to failure delivery. My sa ss till now active (nt expired). I wanted to inform my confirmation before it gets expired. Please help.


----------



## plutology

what kind of evidence documents can I provide if 2 of the companies that i worked for have

1. closed down
2. change company name

please help ..


----------



## OZOZOZ

Hi Guys, I have already posted it to please suggest. My application lodged on 7 sep, till date no news.. its bit frustrating.... what can I do ?????????????????????/


----------



## irizk

Hi 
Can anyone advise what is the process to apply for health check before CO is assigned?

Thanks


----------



## thewall

I m not 190, but here I go

*189*
01/07: EOI (60)
15/10: Invited
15/10: Lodged
15/10: ACK


----------



## tintin_papay

thewall said:


> I m not 190, but here I go
> 
> *189*
> 01/07: EOI (60)
> 15/10: Invited
> 15/10: Lodged
> 15/10: ACK


Have you asked for meds and PCC by the CO?


----------



## thewall

tintin_papay said:


> Have you asked for meds and PCC by the CO?


I dont have any CO :nono:

but i have PCC & uploaded :ranger:
Planning to risk MED Frontloading anyway. Doctor is sick  
will comeback Monday, then I will fix appointment :mod:


----------



## immi888

RayZor said:


> Hi ausmover,
> 
> I only applied for myself...no spouse.
> 
> From memory, I uploaded Passport, Birth Cert, Evidence of Overseas and Australian Employment, Copy of Degree, Skills Assessment Letter, IELTS Results. PCC and Meds must still have been on file since April 2012.
> 
> Best of luck to you.



Congrats. Did you claim points for your overseas and Australian employment (under work experience)? I did not claim any point, so wondering if I should upload my employment ecidence docs? Thanks.


----------



## forhad

donkphilip said:


> Well as you said, the "[email protected]" is not working, then which email id you used to inform SA regarding this issue. Me also tried with same id. Its going to failure delivery. My sa ss till now active (nt expired). I wanted to inform my confirmation before it gets expired. Please help.


[email protected]

this is the correct email address.


----------



## Samy123

Hi
Does anyone got CO or Grant for 189 before this weekend as normally DIAC takes decisions on Friday!!!!!


----------



## kahuna

I have a stupid question, I lodged my application and now I want to attach documents. The thing is I cannot login anymore. maybe I have the wrong link where to log in, it's not that clear on the website. can anyone help me please? I definitely want to complete all documents this weekend!


----------



## thewall

kahuna said:


> I have a stupid question, I lodged my application and now I want to attach documents. The thing is I cannot login anymore. maybe I have the wrong link where to log in, it's not that clear on the website. can anyone help me please? I definitely want to complete all documents this weekend!


*Here* u go.


----------



## sofabed

*Medicals before CO*

Hi,

Anyone here processed Medical in advance before CO?

Thanks!


----------



## nityak148

yes u can...


----------



## forhad

kahuna said:


> I have a stupid question, I lodged my application and now I want to attach documents. The thing is I cannot login anymore. maybe I have the wrong link where to log in, it's not that clear on the website. can anyone help me please? I definitely want to complete all documents this weekend!


For DIAC:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

User TRN and Password which you have created during visa application.


----------



## sofabed

thanks!


----------



## destinationaustralia

gssumesh said:


> Actually only TRN is required for booking medicals. But i would advise you to wait for Health Id to be provided by your CO or DIAC. Because i believe your Health check up is linked to your Health Id and TRN number. But not sure though.


Thanks once again.

Cheers!


----------



## opfian

reading messages ... lemme see what has been added since yesterday


----------



## irishshoegal

wanttomove said:


> Welcome to the thread
> 
> Yes, Some people have not been asked t provide form 80 just b/c they are from low risk country or from medium risk
> 
> 2. Not exactly, the status should be changed when the medicals are finalized by Global Health and send to CO. I think it depends upon the CO if he changes its status or not. If u want to confirm it You should send an email to global health at "[email protected]". In my case, the medicals have been referred to MOC so these are not yet finalized by Global Health. and the staus of medicals in my e-visa is "recommended" Although the "Organize your Health examinations" link has been disappeared.


Not quite correct regarding form 80, I'm from Ireland, low risk country and my CO TS Team 2 requested form 80....


----------



## downunder_

I got my skills assessed after I finished my university degree in Australia and then got a job after that, however, I claimed 5 points for this 1 year of work experience in Australia without having my skills assessed again. Does anyone know if this will be a problem?

Thank you


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

sofabed said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here processed Medical in advance before CO?
> 
> Thanks!


possible, but make sure your health id is tied to your passport information.


----------



## sofabed

LittleBoyBlue said:


> possible, but make sure your health id is tied to your passport information.


visa 189 ka rin ba kabayan? may dagdag na hiningi CO?


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

sofabed said:


> visa 189 ka rin ba kabayan? may dagdag na hiningi CO?


yes kabayan, 189 as well. My CO asked for samples of payslips, ITR, & bank statements.


----------



## sofabed

Thanks!


----------



## rks890

Hi,

i wish to go for medicals, but my agent says he is not able to download the medical form required to go for medical tests, can someone please help me from where can I download that form and what should be the next procedure,

Thanks.


----------



## thewall

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i wish to go for medicals, but my agent says he is not able to download the medical form required to go for medical tests, can someone please help me from where can I download that form and what should be the next procedure,
> 
> Thanks.


Its inside your Online application space just below each Person, click link for Medical, choose Clinic near your residence, fill in the questioner, download the pdf & print. U need Clinic appointment as well, contact info is there.


----------



## rks890

thewall said:


> Its inside your Online application space just below each Person, click link for Medical, choose Clinic near your residence, fill in the questioner, download the pdf & print. U need Clinic appointment as well, contact info is there.


Thanks buddy, my agent tried that but it says 'service temp unavailable' any other alternate way in which I can go for medical or get the form.


----------



## thewall

rks890 said:


> Thanks buddy, my agent tried that but it says 'service temp unavailable' any other alternate way in which I can go for medical or get the form.



I dont think anything else wud help.

You need the info to be stored in the server, else its useless.

Wait for Server to calm down  and keep on :boxing:


----------



## rks890

thewall said:


> I dont think anything else wud help.
> 
> You need the info to be stored in the server, else its useless.
> 
> Wait for Server to calm down  and keep on :boxing:


Thanks again, then will wait for the link to appear,, hope it doesn't take too long..ray2:


----------



## immu999

rks890 said:


> Thanks again, then will wait for the link to appear,, hope it doesn't take too long..ray2:


I only took my TRN for medical, and they did it.

and now my medical is finalized..


----------



## rks890

immu999 said:


> I only took my TRN for medical, and they did it.
> 
> and now my medical is finalized..


Thnx..will give them a call tomorrow to check if it is possible to go for tests with TRN.


----------



## donkphilip

rks890 said:


> Thnx..will give them a call tomorrow to check if it is possible to go for tests with TRN.


buddy,
do one thing, i did the same way and it works. Put a mail to [email protected]. You will get reply with in one working day. Tell them the matter. they will give the heathlt id. u need to take teke the print of that mail and go for medical. do not forget to call the clinic before proceed,


----------



## rks890

donkphilip said:


> buddy,
> do one thing, i did the same way and it works. Put a mail to [email protected]. You will get reply with in one working day. Tell them the matter. they will give the heathlt id. u need to take teke the print of that mail and go for medical. do not forget to call the clinic before proceed,


thnx..


----------



## immi888

LittleBoyBlue said:


> just got a CO today. they just asked for the ff:
> - PCC
> - photo
> - proof of overseas employment
> 
> hope it'll be smooth from here!!



Did you claim points for oversears employment in your EOI's point score?


----------



## donkphilip

*Medical*

Guys,

Just tell me normally how many days it will take to finalize the medical. Which is the best method to get this information.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

immi888 said:


> Did you claim points for oversears employment in your EOI's point score?


Yes.


----------



## omarau

donkphilip said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just tell me normally how many days it will take to finalize the medical. Which is the best method to get this information.


well if everything is 100% ok with ur health examination results then it takes 1-2 business days, if they are not 100% ok, then they will be referred to medical officer of commonwealth MOC and they will take 1-2 months to be finalized.


----------



## Bada_ping

*Health ID*

How to get a Health ID i've already made my x-ray and booked at an e clinic but just with the referral letter which include only the TRN......is it that number mentioned in the CO letter as " HRI - ******** " or what??

And what will I do with the health id? whats it good for? I've almost completed the entire procedures for health checkup without it.


----------



## migo83

Bada_ping said:


> How to get a Health ID i've already made my x-ray and booked at an e clinic but just with the referral letter which include only the TRN......is it that number mentioned in the CO letter as " HRI - ******** " or what??
> 
> And what will I do with the health id? whats it good for? I've almost completed the entire procedures for health checkup without it.


No problem at all I have done the same as you and they never looked at my HRI ID, you can confirm with [email protected] that your results have been uploaded to eHealth but wait for a week after you did your medicals


----------



## mohitsharan

Hi All,
I am new to this forum. I have positive ACS 262111 IELTS 6.5. Ihave submited my SA SS on 20th of Sept but on 18th of Oct I got an email from SA immigration that my application is submited successfully. Is this the normal. From here how much time it will taks to get the SA sponsoership? Total I have 60 points. Do I have a chance to get the invitation from DIAC as I have submited my EOI with 60 points on 20th of Sept. Can some pease help me with the information...?
Thanks,
Mohit.


----------



## Bada_ping

migo83 said:


> No problem at all I have done the same as you and they never looked at my HRI ID, you can confirm with [email protected] that your results have been uploaded to eHealth but wait for a week after you did your medicals


Thx man..appreciate it. Btw what is ur occupation??


----------



## migo83

Bada_ping said:


> Thx man..appreciate it. Btw what is ur occupation??


Any time buddy....my occupation is petroleum engineer and yours?


----------



## Bada_ping

migo83 said:


> Any time buddy....my occupation is petroleum engineer and yours?


The same mate


----------



## migo83

Bada_ping said:


> The same mate


If you need any help it'll be my pleasure..just send me a PM anytime


----------



## v190

Guys,

Was searching for the google doc spreadsheet link for 190 applicants but couldn't find it.

Could some one please share the spreadsheet link?

Thanks!


----------



## mysbm70

v190 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Was searching for the google doc spreadsheet link for 190 applicants but couldn't find it.
> 
> Could some one please share the spreadsheet link?
> 
> Thanks!


Go to page 1 first post, there's the link.


----------



## raj12

Do we need to attest the documents before uploading ?


----------



## Batman1982

raj12 said:


> Do we need to attest the documents before uploading ?


If color scanned then "No need" else yes..


----------



## Batman1982

Guys, is there any way to contact DIAC other than the phone number given in ACK letter.

tried contacting on that number, but I am in waiting for more than 30 mins..


----------



## zephyrus17

That's pretty much the only way. It's best to try at 8am right when it opens. I've found that the queue is 'only' around 5 minutes long.


----------



## Batman1982

zephyrus17 said:


> That's pretty much the only way. It's best to try at 8am right when it opens. I've found that the queue is 'only' around 5 minutes long.


thanks for prompt reply...

So will have to wait till tomorrow...btw I was wondering if someone over here may have answer my query..

I have applied for 189 and currently waiting for CO to be allocated. Meanwhile, my current employer wants me to travel to Aus for short business visit, i suppose visa 456. Is it possible to apply for that visa and travel to Australia without having any impact on 189 application, not even delay in processing?


----------



## zephyrus17

The two cases are separate. But it's best to check up with them tomorrow.


----------



## thewall

Batman1982 said:


> thanks for prompt reply...
> 
> So will have to wait till tomorrow...btw I was wondering if someone over here may have answer my query..
> 
> I have applied for 189 and currently waiting for CO to be allocated. Meanwhile, my current employer wants me to travel to Aus for short business visit, i suppose visa 456. Is it possible to apply for that visa and travel to Australia without having any impact on 189 application, not even delay in processing?



Parallel processing happens. They will already know from the system based on info given by u.

DIAC however mentions 2 VISA can not remain active simultaneously. And the last one Granted - cancels the previous one automatically. If your case near finalization - i'd imagine CO will contact you before Grant, once he sees u onshore. will ask your exit details and probably also notify u about Pre-Grant


----------



## nav.mahajan

No updates for today????? no one uttered a single word today in this thread....???? :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## prgopala

irishshoegal said:


> Not quite correct regarding form 80, I'm from Ireland, low risk country and my CO TS Team 2 requested form 80....


Correct. I don't know on what basis they are asking for form 80. I thought seeing everyone from India being asked the same i would prepare the same. But surprisingly my CO did not ask for the same.


----------



## v190

mysbm70 said:


> Go to page 1 first post, there's the link.


Thanks mate!


----------



## Kangaroo20

Officially joining in the wait of a CO


----------



## thewall

Kangaroo20 said:


> Officially joining in the wait of a CO



Did u claim Australia work experience point? if no, do u still see it in checklist.
I am worried about my online checklist, i dont remember i made any wrong selection, still it is asking me things i didnt claim point for.


----------



## ecg78

thewall said:


> Did u claim Australia work experience point? if no, do u still see it in checklist.
> I am worried about my online checklist, i dont remember i made any wrong selection, still it is asking me things i didnt claim point for.


For me, it asks for Australian work experience docs too but it only says recommended...So youre probably ok.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

Batman1982 said:


> thanks for prompt reply...
> 
> So will have to wait till tomorrow...btw I was wondering if someone over here may have answer my query..
> 
> I have applied for 189 and currently waiting for CO to be allocated. Meanwhile, my current employer wants me to travel to Aus for short business visit, i suppose visa 456. Is it possible to apply for that visa and travel to Australia without having any impact on 189 application, not even delay in processing?


If I remember correctly in the form for AU Visa, there's a section there asking you if you're applying for other types of Visa. Eitherway, best to just mention it to the embassy that you have a pending application and would need to go to AU on business visa, I'm sure they can handle it.


----------



## Batman1982

thewall said:


> Parallel processing happens. They will already know from the system based on info given by u.
> 
> DIAC however mentions 2 VISA can not remain active simultaneously. And the last one Granted - cancels the previous one automatically. If your case near finalization - i'd imagine CO will contact you before Grant, once he sees u onshore. will ask your exit details and probably also notify u about Pre-Grant


Thanks zephyrus17 and thewall..I'll double check with DIAC.


----------



## Batman1982

LittleBoyBlue said:


> If I remember correctly in the form for AU Visa, there's a section there asking you if you're applying for other types of Visa. Eitherway, best to just mention it to the embassy that you have a pending application and would need to go to AU on business visa, I'm sure they can handle it.


Thanks a lot..

Also another question for you, you got CO allocated on 9th Oct, when exactly you lodged your visa application?

Also whats the progress since 9th Oct?


----------



## zakinaeem

Officially a month now without a CO, hope they stand by the 4 - 5 week timeline.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

Batman1982 said:


> Thanks a lot..
> 
> Also another question for you, you got CO allocated on 9th Oct, when exactly you lodged your visa application?
> 
> Also whats the progress since 9th Oct?


I lodged mine on 03Sept, acknowledgement on the 12th. Unfortunately, due to system problems, my application date reflected as 12Sept, I could have gotten a CO earlier. 

I'm waiting for PCC from Singapore, which takes 10 working days (2 more days) and you can't apply for it without the letter from DIAC. I'm also trying to gather ITR from my previous employer, but if I can't get that by the time I receive my PCC from SG police, I'll just submit all the evidence I have on my overseas employment. (i.e. reference, cert of employment, and whatever ITR and payslips and bank statements that I have available)


----------



## Harsha Vardhan

*No payslips /Tax / Bank Stmts*

Hi All,

I have a situation here..

7 years ago , I worked for a small employer for 5 months and was paid in cash . 

I do not have payslips / Contract letter / Tax Proofs. 

But ,somehow I managed to get the Reference Letter for ACS , but now while lodging 189 visa application ,system is asking for payslips or extra documents . I donot have any of those

CO has not been allocated yet . Will this be a problem ? Will my PR be rejected ? How do I manage this situation ? 

But I can contact my employer for any additional documents required . 

Can anyone suggest what are the possible extra docs that can be asked from my employer (other than the reference letter) ?

Thanks,
HS


----------



## Batman1982

Harsha Vardhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a situation here..
> 
> 7 years ago , I worked for a small employer for 5 months and was paid in cash .
> 
> I do not have payslips / Contract letter / Tax Proofs.
> 
> But ,somehow I managed to get the Reference Letter for ACS , but now while lodging 189 visa application ,system is asking for payslips or extra documents . I donot have any of those
> 
> CO has not been allocated yet . Will this be a problem ? Will my PR be rejected ? How do I manage this situation ?
> 
> But I can contact my employer for any additional documents required .
> 
> Can anyone suggest what are the possible extra docs that can be asked from my employer (other than the reference letter) ?
> 
> Thanks,
> HS


How many points have you claimed for your oversea work experience? If you exclude those 5 months, will you still be able to claim those points (with rest of the experience) ...if so then its should not be a big problem..


----------



## irishshoegal

prgopala said:


> Correct. I don't know on what basis they are asking for form 80. I thought seeing everyone from India being asked the same i would prepare the same. But surprisingly my CO did not ask for the same.


No harm to attach it of you have already completed it. Yes I think I'm the only Irish person on this thread


----------



## mohitsharan

Hi All, I am new to this forum. I have positive ACS 262111 IELTS 6.5. Ihave submited my SA SS on 20th of Sept but on 18th of Oct I got an email from SA immigration that my application is submited successfully. Is this the normal. From here how much time it will taks to get the SA sponsoership? Total I have 60 points. Do I have a chance to get the invitation from DIAC as I have submited my EOI with 60 points on 20th of Sept. Can some pease help me with the information...? Thanks, Mohit


----------



## Bada_ping

migo83 said:


> If you need any help it'll be my pleasure..just send me a PM anytime


Thx a million bro...howa da el 3asham ya 2bn balady


----------



## borntobeaussie

Guys have my PCC ready and it happened in just 2 days since it reached the high commision.
So officially everything is done now and waiting for the CO to be assigned.
Let see what more I need to provide.:clap2:


----------



## ecg78

prgopala said:


> Correct. I don't know on what basis they are asking for form 80. I thought seeing everyone from India being asked the same i would prepare the same. But surprisingly my CO did not ask for the same.


Lets see what they think about nordics...hopefully getting a CO next week. P80 is submit-redy tho.
And I also hope that the Irish Garda will issue my PCC soon!


----------



## forhad

mohitsharan said:


> Hi All, I am new to this forum. I have positive ACS 262111 IELTS 6.5. Ihave submited my SA SS on 20th of Sept but on 18th of Oct I got an email from SA immigration that my application is submited successfully. Is this the normal. From here how much time it will taks to get the SA sponsoership? Total I have 60 points. Do I have a chance to get the invitation from DIAC as I have submited my EOI with 60 points on 20th of Sept. Can some pease help me with the information...? Thanks, Mohit


Hi,

If you have a chance to get nominated from DIAC then only select 189 as visa category. 

For SA state nomination: they have a clause that they will reject your state sponsorship if you have selected multiple sub classes. So SA state sponsorship you have to select only 190 sub class. It will take two months to get the sponsorship depending on how much application they have received. On this case you wouldn't get invitation from DIAC by 189 subclass.

I had 60 points before applying SA state sponsorship. I was afraid whether it will be possible to get invitation from DIAC under 189 sub class by 60 points or not and applied for SA state nomination. But now the invitation point is close to 60 and still rest of the year is pending it seems to me there is a possibility to get invitation by 60 point. Another important information is you wouldn't be able to edit you EOI after get invited from SA.


----------



## buddi

I am sure you'll have a direct grant when a CO is allocated. This is an application ready case.

For me, I have applied for PCC for 4 out of 5 countries where I have been living. I got AFP clearance today. Medicals have been done as well. 

Now I am still waiting for CO to proceed for Singapore CoC. Fingerprinting booked and earliest date available is middle of November for Victoria police. I recommend those who need Singapore CoC from Australia to book for fingerprinting collection ASAP because there is a long queue. The 50$ demand draft in Singapore dollar can be purchased at Commonwealth Bank.







borntobeaussie said:


> Guys have my PCC ready and it happened in just 2 days since it reached the high commision.
> So officially everything is done now and waiting for the CO to be assigned.
> Let see what more I need to provide.:clap2:


----------



## borntobeaussie

Seems like PCC is a big issue for singapore all the time.Best of luck with that PCC in terms of the time requirement. I hope what you say about my application is correct, I just claimed points on 3 grounds

1) Age
2) education
3) IELTS
Logically I don't even need to provide any employment proofs but I have nevertheless done so. Have nothing else with me which I can provide. Only thing is that my spouse has not given IELTS as I have school marksheets and letter from school showing her english language study. I guess the CO can ask for an IELTS score which we then need to undertake.

Best of luck to you as well for the further processing and keep us all posted


buddi said:


> I am sure you'll have a direct grant when a CO is allocated. This is an application ready case.
> 
> For me, I have applied for PCC for 4 out of 5 countries where I have been living. I got AFP clearance today. Medicals have been done as well.
> 
> Now I am still waiting for CO to proceed for Singapore CoC. Fingerprinting booked and earliest date available is middle of November for Victoria police. I recommend those who need Singapore CoC from Australia to book for fingerprinting collection ASAP because there is a long queue. The 50$ demand draft in Singapore dollar can be purchased at Commonwealth Bank.


----------



## shohagkuet

You can create multiple EOI. One for 189 & another one for 190


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> Did u claim Australia work experience point? if no, do u still see it in checklist.
> I am worried about my online checklist, i dont remember i made any wrong selection, still it is asking me things i didnt claim point for.


Online checklist is a total mess-up, I would say. No, I did not claim points for Australian experience and Yes, I see it in the check list. I think, this check list is generic. Things I have uploaded are which related to my points only and Police clearance. BTW, my Australian police clearance is a little over 1 year old. Should I get a new one ? and what did you do for the character certificate ?


----------



## irishshoegal

ecg78 said:


> Lets see what they think about nordics...hopefully getting a CO next week. P80 is submit-redy tho.
> And I also hope that the Irish Garda will issue my PCC soon!


My Irish Garda check took 3 days


----------



## thewall

Kangaroo20 said:


> Online checklist is a total mess-up, I would say. No, I did not claim points for Australian experience and Yes, I see it in the check list. I think, this check list is generic. Things I have uploaded are which related to my points only and Police clearance. BTW, my Australian police clearance is a little over 1 year old. Should I get a new one ? and what did you do for the character certificate ?


Character cert = PCC, 
if u r proactive, u better get PCC again, validity is usually 1-yr


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> Character cert = PCC,
> if u r proactive, u better get PCC again, validity is usually 1-yr


Ha Ha...and I thought character is more than not having criminal records


----------



## irishshoegal

ecg78 said:


> Lets see what they think about nordics...hopefully getting a CO next week. P80 is submit-redy tho.
> And I also hope that the Irish Garda will issue my PCC soon!


My Irish Garda check took 3 days


----------



## buddi

Did you apply from overseas or from within Ireland? If in Ireland, did you apply by post or in person? I sent my application over email last week. I expect to hear from them in 3 weeks time as they quote in their website.



irishshoegal said:


> My Irish Garda check took 3 days


----------



## irishshoegal

ecg78 said:


> Lets see what they think about nordics...hopefully getting a CO next week. P80 is submit-redy tho.
> And I also hope that the Irish Garda will issue my PCC soon!


My Irish Garda check took 3 days


----------



## GDP

Hello,

I check my 175 visa status using this below link:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

One of my friend is trying to use the same link for 190 Skill select visa. Can someone confirm the same link be used. His attempt to check the status using this link gone in vain, hence this question.


----------



## buddi

I think he should try this one.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login



GDP said:


> Hello,
> 
> I check my 175 visa status using this below link:
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> One of my friend is trying to use the same link for 190 Skill select visa. Can someone confirm the same link be used. His attempt to check the status using this link gone in vain, hence this question.


----------



## GDP

buddi said:


> I think he should try this one.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Thanks buddi!! I will ask him to try using this link


----------



## opfian

received Ack today, after 4th day of submitting application


----------



## Tas Burrfoot

My CO introduced himself today - 3wks and 1 day after we lodged our application...


----------



## thewall

Tas Burrfoot said:


> My CO introduced himself today - 3wks and 1 day after we lodged our application...


Wud u mind sharing Team # & if any additional docs asked or straight Med & PCC req


----------



## Tas Burrfoot

thewall said:


> Wud u mind sharing Team # & if any additional docs asked or straight Med & PCC req


Team 7 in Adelaide; additional docs were med, pcc, evidence of oversea employment, birth certificate and IELTS...


----------



## destinationaustralia

Joining the club. Applied today for 189. Uploaded most of the documents (colour scan). Going for PCC on 29 th and Medicals on 1st Nov.

Cheers!


----------



## opfian

@Burrfoot best of luck


----------



## Tas Burrfoot

opfian said:


> @Burrfoot best of luck


Thanks much!


----------



## Kangaroo20

Tas Burrfoot said:


> My CO introduced himself today - 3wks and 1 day after we lodged our application...


3 weeks and 1 day is pretty good. Best of luck.


----------



## thewall

Kangaroo20 said:


> 3 weeks and 1 day is pretty good. Best of luck.



time to update your signature mate


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> time to update your signature mate


Look who's talking !


----------



## borntobeaussie

Great Destination, best of luck for the future process




destinationaustralia said:


> Joining the club. Applied today for 189. Uploaded most of the documents (colour scan). Going for PCC on 29 th and Medicals on 1st Nov.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## CXB

Amen, I got the Visa grant today 

Applied for WA SS: 2 July 2012
WA SS: 10 October 2012
Invitation: 11 October 2012
Applied for 190: 11 October 2012
Medicals: 15 October 2012
Medicals Received: 23 October 2012
CO Allocated: 23 October 2012
Australia Federal Police Clearance Requested: 23 October 2012
Australia Federal Police Clearance Submitted: 23 October 2012 (arrived on that day)
Visa Grant: 24 October 2012 

All the best to everyone with their apps. They will go well.


----------



## helo_cwb

*Visa granted!!*

Hi everyone!

I also got my visa grant today!! Finally! I'm so excited!!
My timeline
Applied for NSW SS: 14 June 2012
NSW SS: 13 July 2012
Invitation: 18 July 2012
Applied for 190: 12 August 2012
PCC: 01 September 2012
Medicals: 20 September 2012
Medicals Received: 30 September 2012
CO Allocated: no idea. Strong indication to 10 October 2012.
Visa Grant: 24 October 2012 

CO was completely silent during all the process. Didnt ask Form80 and I didnt front loaded it.
CO: AA from Team 33.

My sincere thanks to people in this forum. You all were of great help.
Wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## v190

CXB said:


> Amen, I got the Visa grant today
> 
> Applied for WA SS: 2 July 2012
> WA SS: 10 October 2012
> Invitation: 11 October 2012
> Applied for 190: 11 October 2012
> Medicals: 15 October 2012
> Medicals Received: 23 October 2012
> CO Allocated: 23 October 2012
> Australia Federal Police Clearance Requested: 23 October 2012
> Australia Federal Police Clearance Submitted: 23 October 2012 (arrived on that day)
> Visa Grant: 24 October 2012
> 
> All the best to everyone with their apps. They will go well.


This is amazing!!!! Congratulations :clap2:

Was really quick.. Your CO belongs to which team and CO initals please?


----------



## v190

helo_cwb said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I also got my visa grant today!! Finally! I'm so excited!!
> My timeline
> Applied for NSW SS: 14 June 2012
> NSW SS: 13 July 2012
> Invitation: 18 July 2012
> Applied for 190: 12 August 2012
> PCC: 01 September 2012
> Medicals: 20 September 2012
> Medicals Received: 30 September 2012
> CO Allocated: no idea. Strong indication to 10 October 2012.
> Visa Grant: 24 October 2012
> 
> CO was completely silent during all the process. Didnt ask Form80 and I didnt front loaded it.
> CO: AA from Team 33.
> 
> My sincere thanks to people in this forum. You all were of great help.
> Wish you all the best of luck!


Another one today! Superb :clap2:

Congratulations


----------



## CXB

v190 said:


> This is amazing!!!! Congratulations :clap2:
> 
> Was really quick.. Your CO belongs to which team and CO initals please?


Thanks. It was team 6 and the initials are ME. It was super quick. I'm very impressed. How are you going with yours?


----------



## goingtooz

CXB said:


> Amen, I got the Visa grant today
> 
> Applied for WA SS: 2 July 2012
> WA SS: 10 October 2012
> Invitation: 11 October 2012
> Applied for 190: 11 October 2012
> Medicals: 15 October 2012
> Medicals Received: 23 October 2012
> CO Allocated: 23 October 2012
> Australia Federal Police Clearance Requested: 23 October 2012
> Australia Federal Police Clearance Submitted: 23 October 2012 (arrived on that day)
> Visa Grant: 24 October 2012
> 
> All the best to everyone with their apps. They will go well.




Congratulations :clap2:

All the best to your future plans


----------



## goingtooz

Congratulations :clap2:

All the best for your future plans...






helo_cwb said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I also got my visa grant today!! Finally! I'm so excited!!
> My timeline
> Applied for NSW SS: 14 June 2012
> NSW SS: 13 July 2012
> Invitation: 18 July 2012
> Applied for 190: 12 August 2012
> PCC: 01 September 2012
> Medicals: 20 September 2012
> Medicals Received: 30 September 2012
> CO Allocated: no idea. Strong indication to 10 October 2012.
> Visa Grant: 24 October 2012
> 
> CO was completely silent during all the process. Didnt ask Form80 and I didnt front loaded it.
> CO: AA from Team 33.
> 
> My sincere thanks to people in this forum. You all were of great help.
> Wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

hey guys, I got my visa approved today! I was able to get my SG PCC yesterday afternoon and emailed it to my CO and this morning I got the email approval. Thanks for all the help of the members here!


----------



## spin123

LittleBoyBlue said:


> hey guys, I got my visa approved today! I was able to get my SG PCC yesterday afternoon and emailed it to my CO and this morning I got the email approval. Thanks for all the help of the members here!


Congratulations!!!!:clap2::clap2:

The processing timings seems to be very impressive.


----------



## Batman1982

LittleBoyBlue said:


> hey guys, I got my visa approved today! I was able to get my SG PCC yesterday afternoon and emailed it to my CO and this morning I got the email approval. Thanks for all the help of the members here!


Congrats!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## thewall

LittleBoyBlue said:


> hey guys, I got my visa approved today! I was able to get my SG PCC yesterday afternoon and emailed it to my CO and this morning I got the email approval. Thanks for all the help of the members here!



Congrates ! :clap2: lane:


----------



## sydney1975

Hello,

My timelines:
1st Oct: Paid the 190 visa fees via credit card
5th Oct: Uploaded the documents
5th Oct: Medicals Done
8th Oct: Received acknowledgement that my application has been received
19th Oct: PCC Done and uploaded it on 20th Oct
CO: ??

So I still do not have a CO assigned and do not have any idea when I will get assigned one. Also I do not know what is the status of my medicals. The "Organize your medicals" link had disappeared after 3-4 days from the day I got my medicals done. Anyone who had applied in October has got a CO assigned?

I am actually really getting impatient waiting for the CO.


----------



## nav.mahajan

helo_cwb said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I also got my visa grant today!! Finally! I'm so excited!!
> My timeline
> Applied for NSW SS: 14 June 2012
> NSW SS: 13 July 2012
> Invitation: 18 July 2012
> Applied for 190: 12 August 2012
> PCC: 01 September 2012
> Medicals: 20 September 2012
> Medicals Received: 30 September 2012
> CO Allocated: no idea. Strong indication to 10 October 2012.
> Visa Grant: 24 October 2012
> 
> CO was completely silent during all the process. Didnt ask Form80 and I didnt front loaded it.
> CO: AA from Team 33.
> 
> My sincere thanks to people in this forum. You all were of great help.
> Wish you all the best of luck!


Congrats mate...... wish you both good luck for the future endeavors...... All the best....


----------



## tschaudry

Harsha Vardhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a situation here..
> 
> 7 years ago , I worked for a small employer for 5 months and was paid in cash .
> 
> I do not have payslips / Contract letter / Tax Proofs.
> 
> But ,somehow I managed to get the Reference Letter for ACS , but now while lodging 189 visa application ,system is asking for payslips or extra documents . I donot have any of those
> 
> CO has not been allocated yet . Will this be a problem ? Will my PR be rejected ? How do I manage this situation ?
> 
> But I can contact my employer for any additional documents required .
> 
> Can anyone suggest what are the possible extra docs that can be asked from my employer (other than the reference letter) ?
> 
> Thanks,
> HS


Is it compulsory to provide additional docs for each and every employer?


----------



## zakinaeem

Whoop whooop! Just got an email from Team 02, Adelaide. the CO is here!


----------



## tintin_papay

zakinaeem said:


> Whoop whooop! Just got an email from Team 02, Adelaide. the CO is here!


What is your CO/s initial. Mine is from T2 too.


----------



## tschaudry

*Additional Docs*

Hi Guys,

I am wondering if I have to provide work experience letters in separate pdf files or can i make one file for all the employers? I do not know about the EOI upload process.


----------



## tschaudry

helo_cwb said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I also got my visa grant today!! Finally! I'm so excited!!
> My timeline
> Applied for NSW SS: 14 June 2012
> NSW SS: 13 July 2012
> Invitation: 18 July 2012
> Applied for 190: 12 August 2012
> PCC: 01 September 2012
> Medicals: 20 September 2012
> Medicals Received: 30 September 2012
> CO Allocated: no idea. Strong indication to 10 October 2012.
> Visa Grant: 24 October 2012
> 
> CO was completely silent during all the process. Didnt ask Form80 and I didnt front loaded it.
> CO: AA from Team 33.
> 
> My sincere thanks to people in this forum. You all were of great help.
> Wish you all the best of luck!


Just wondering whether you to upload documents against each employer or just make one file for the work experience.


----------



## donkphilip

This I got from my CO yesterday.
I hope my grant wont be too long. 


_Dear Applicant

Thank you for your email. I confirm receipt of the documents provided. I still await:
Health assessment outcome for all applicants;

I look forward to finalising the application upon receipt of the above.
_


----------



## Destination Journey

zakinaeem said:


> Whoop whooop! Just got an email from Team 02, Adelaide. the CO is here!


Great! So it begins! Winter is coming


----------



## Destination Journey

Got app ack mail today!


----------



## zakinaeem

Oright for anyone interested. Surprisingly my CO hasn't asked for Meds or PCC just yet. Documents he did ask for are:

- Form 80
- Birth certificates for my wife and kid
- Passport Bio pages for my wife and kid
- IELTS report for my wife (proof of functional english)
- Marriage certificate

Not too sure why I wasn't requested for Meds and PCC.. anyone else with a CO not asking for Meds and PCC in first go?


----------



## sydney1975

Destination Journey said:


> Got app ack mail today!


Hello Destination Journey,

Can you please elaborate what you mean by "got app ack mail"? Is it the system generated email stating that they have received a valid application? Or you are referring to an email from a CO which states that he has got the documents and has started processing it.

Can you please paste the extract of the email you received here? I still am waiting for a CO to be assigned to my application.

Regards,
sydney1975


----------



## Destination Journey

sydney1975 said:


> Hello Destination Journey,
> 
> Can you please elaborate what you mean by "got app ack mail"? Is it the system generated email stating that they have received a valid application? Or you are referring to an email from a CO which states that he has got the documents and has started processing it.
> 
> Can you please paste the extract of the email you received here? I still am waiting for a CO to be assigned to my application.
> 
> Regards,
> sydney1975


Its just a app ack email, a system generated email. 

"Please see the attached information regarding acknowledgement of a valid application received."

I don't have CO yet, still waiting...


----------



## maaslam

zakinaeem said:


> Oright for anyone interested. Surprisingly my CO hasn't asked for Meds or PCC just yet. Documents he did ask for are:
> 
> - Form 80
> - Birth certificates for my wife and kid
> - Passport Bio pages for my wife and kid
> - IELTS report for my wife (proof of functional english)
> - Marriage certificate
> 
> Not too sure why I wasn't requested for Meds and PCC.. anyone else with a CO not asking for Meds and PCC in first go?


Hey i have not been asked for Meds and PCC by my CO as well,I was asked mostly for the docs you have mentioned above!I any ways have completed med and PCC and i intend to share that with my CO.

I hope this helps!


----------



## zakinaeem

maaslam said:


> Hey i have not been asked for Meds and PCC by my CO as well,I was asked mostly for the docs you have mentioned above!I any ways have completed med and PCC and i intend to share that with my CO.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Ahh comforting! One thing though.. your meds are going to be put up online by IOM and you won't get a copy of it, correct? I went through medicals yesterday and they said they will submit the case online within 48 hours.

I am only confused whether we will ever have a hard copy of it to share with CO when asked? Or it will be attached to my online file for CO's reference?


----------



## Manii

gssumesh said:


> Thanks simone1 / goingtooz /vijay176
> 
> 1> Regarding the Team Number I am not sure still how my case is different. I got the mail information from CO with initials LC from generic mail id : [email protected] . Now I am confused if i have to send the document to this email id or not.
> 
> 2> Regarding Payslips, I am going to upload all the payslip that i have.
> 3> Regarding the reference, I managed to get the reference from my employer. But the problem is with such huge organisation not sure how the CO is going to verify.
> 
> My Timeline for reference :
> Visa Lodged : 13th Sep 2012
> Acknowledgment : 17th Sep 2012
> CO Allocation email : 23rd Sep 2012
> State : NSW
> PCC : 24th sep 2012 - Was very quick in India - 2hr task
> Health check : 27th Sep
> 
> Now need to send all the doc to CO. Hopefully in this generic email id.


Hi guys. Can anyone tell me how long NSW take for nomination application? is ut 6 or 8 weeks? 
Thnxx
Mani


----------



## Manii

Hi guys. can any1 tel me how long NSW take fr nomination applications??
Is it 6 or 8 weeks.

Thnx
Mani


----------



## immi888

Does anyone know if the status of our documents will change from 'received' to 'met' prior to co allocation or after that? Thanks.


----------



## thewall

immi888 said:


> Does anyone know if the status of our documents will change from 'received' to 'met' prior to co allocation or after that? Thanks.



before CO allocation? i dont think so.

perhaps u have a CO but is not contacted yet?
Yes, based on CO assessment, status may/may not change to Requested/Received/MET etc...


----------



## zakinaeem

immi888 said:


> Does anyone know if the status of our documents will change from 'received' to 'met' prior to co allocation or after that? Thanks.


My documents changed to "received" on CO allocation and additional documents CO requested were added to the checklist as "Requested". 

"Attachments already provided" section is now all empty.


----------



## immi888

thewall said:


> before CO allocation? i dont think so.
> 
> perhaps u have a CO but is not contacted yet?
> Yes, based on CO assessment, status may/may not change to Requested/Received/MET etc...




Thanks. My docs status have changed from 'required' to 'received'. Does that mean that there is a co there receiving but I have not been contacted yet? Thanks again.


----------



## sydney1975

Manii said:


> Hi guys. can any1 tel me how long NSW take fr nomination applications??
> Is it 6 or 8 weeks.
> 
> Thnx
> Mani


Hi Mani,

I had got NSW state sponsorship approval in just 6 days. From what I have heard from other members of the forum and friends NSW normally takes about 2-3 weeks to process an application. So if you have already applied for NSW SS, then I think you should get a reply within 15-20 days.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
sydney1975


----------



## Manii

sydney1975 said:


> Hi Mani,
> 
> I had got NSW state sponsorship approval in just 6 days. From what I have heard from other members of the forum and friends NSW normally takes about 2-3 weeks to process an application. So if you have already applied for NSW SS, then I think you should get a reply within 15-20 days.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> sydney1975


Thnxx fr quick reply. actually i sent my app today mrng.They ll get it today or tomoro. As they did nt mention abt process time. Lts c when i ll get rply. They ll send me any ack in my e mail or not??


----------



## zakinaeem

immi888 said:


> Thanks. My docs status have changed from 'required' to 'received'. Does that mean that there is a co there receiving but I have not been contacted yet? Thanks again.


That might just be the case. You must have been absolutely spot-on with the provided documents.

Just noticed that my status has changed to "Application received" now, and the eVisa website has gone crazy after that. Haha, either it doesn't load up or loads up half-way through.


----------



## omarau

*Form 80 and detailed security checks*

Guys does anyone knows for sure if requesting Form 80 = undergoing detailed security checks which takes 6-12 months??
have anyone been asked for Form 80 and got the grant shortly after that?

I got this from australiaforum.com

http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...know-status-your-appliaction-2.html#post43716

is it true?


----------



## immi888

zakinaeem said:


> That might just be the case. You must have been absolutely spot-on with the provided documents.
> 
> Just noticed that my status has changed to "Application received" now, and the eVisa website has gone crazy after that. Haha, either it doesn't load up or loads up half-way through.


Thanks again for the info. Yea - I submitted as many docs as I can - all relevant ones though. Also, contacted Immigration Australia to ask which docs I could upload (if I find that I want to upload more docs but am not sure). They're very helpful I must say - because otherwise, I think I might be a worry wart 

Yea - I got applicaiton received on my first day - I think it's their way of telling us they got all our docs already. After that, we still have the right to upload if it is still within 28 days - so if I had any more misc. docs, I'll call Immigration Aust and if they say that it's common for applicants to upload those docs (when I thought it might be too much), then I will upload anyways. 

I noticed how the docs 'move' on the system, in the sense that the arrangements change. I think there's someone there looking through the docs - as otherwise, they won't 'move'  Very interesting!

Thanks again.


----------



## destinationaustralia

I think the site is partially down for most of the day today. Unable to login the "Continue with Application" site of SkillSelect . Error Message says "technical problems with the system. Try again later" Anybody experiencing the same.

Cheers!


----------



## zakinaeem

Yup - they put up a notice at SkillSelect


----------



## thewall

immi888 said:


> Thanks. My docs status have changed from 'required' to 'received'. Does that mean that there is a co there receiving but I have not been contacted yet? Thanks again.



btw, When did u apply
since u r from LR, I'd imagine u will get CO earlier ...

I have only 3 showing received of dozens  of upload I did so far. 

Cheers!


----------



## tintin_papay

thewall said:


> btw, When did u apply
> since u r from LR, I'd imagine u will get CO earlier ...
> 
> I have only 3 showing received of dozens  of upload I did so far.
> 
> Cheers!


The same with me. I have mixture of received and required. But co told, that wouldn't matter


----------



## immi888

thewall said:


> btw, When did u apply
> since u r from LR, I'd imagine u will get CO earlier ...
> 
> I have only 3 showing received of dozens  of upload I did so far.
> 
> Cheers!


only a few days ago


----------



## maaslam

zakinaeem said:


> Ahh comforting! One thing though.. your meds are going to be put up online by IOM and you won't get a copy of it, correct? I went through medicals yesterday and they said they will submit the case online within 48 hours.
> 
> I am only confused whether we will ever have a hard copy of it to share with CO when asked? Or it will be attached to my online file for CO's reference?


That's true!i had also been given the same answer by my medical examiner.What we can do is if CO asks for the medical details we can tell him that we have gone though it and results have been posted on line.Kindly check and let us know if any thing is required!


----------



## immi888

Good news everyone! System is back up again!!


----------



## mysbm70

omarau said:


> Guys does anyone knows for sure if requesting Form 80 = undergoing detailed security checks which takes 6-12 months??
> have anyone been asked for Form 80 and got the grant shortly after that?
> 
> I got this from australiaforum.com
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/9657-ways-know-status-your-appliaction-2.html#post43716
> 
> is it true?


I don't think this is true as you can see from the spreadsheet, there are few people been asking for form 80 and have been granted Visa.


----------



## fivetd

For me still down, I get the same 500 error message.


----------



## immi888

fivetd said:


> For me still down, I get the same 500 error message.


I realise that that happens mostly if you surf 2 websites simultaneously (given the slow speed in which it loads, most people would do that to keep themselves occupied whilst waiting). 

Try just surfing into their website only - see if it helps. It will still take a long time to load, but don't surf into another website whilst waiting, I usually just go make a cuppa tea and when I'm back, the website has accepted my password and the system is up!


----------



## tschaudry

tschaudry said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am wondering if I have to provide work experience letters in separate pdf files or can i make one file for all the employers? I do not know about the EOI upload process.



Can anyone reply to the above question?


----------



## Destination Journey

tschaudry said:


> Can anyone reply to the above question?


I combined all letters in one pdf file. Looks easily to manage for CO, I guess.


----------



## migo83

Am I the only one having trouble logging into my application on e_visa today?


----------



## irishshoegal

migo83 said:


> Am I the only one having trouble logging into my application on e_visa today?


Can't access it since last week, my CO is aware of the problem though


----------



## omarau

mysbm70 said:


> I don't think this is true as you can see from the spreadsheet, there are few people been asking for form 80 and have been granted Visa.


yes you are right, i guess there is no clear rule for security checks


----------



## omarau

migo83 said:


> Am I the only one having trouble logging into my application on e_visa today?


@migo83
I had some problems earlier but now it is ok. I heard that applicants of middle east are considered high risk and given the current situation in the region i would say its very high risk countries. my CO has asked me for form 80 for me and wife. do you think this is the beginning of the security checks that could take up to 18 months? do you have any friend from the region who got the grant without undergoing the external security checks thing?


----------



## ATA

tschaudry said:


> Can anyone reply to the above question?


Sorry buddy, i am not sure but think it would be better in seperate pdfs. Mine was done by agent and i sent all of them in seperate files.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## migo83

omarau said:


> @migo83
> I had some problems earlier but now it is ok. I heard that applicants of middle east are considered high risk and given the current situation in the region i would say its very high risk countries. my CO has asked me for form 80 for me and wife. do you think this is the beginning of the security checks that could take up to 18 months? do you have any friend from the region who got the grant without undergoing the external security checks thing?


I don't know anybody applied for immigration with the new system, I had a friend who got the grant after 9 months but that was subclass 175 and I think this was normal for 175, for me I already front loaded form 80 for me and my wife but my case is different coz I will be waiting for my wife to give birth next February to undergo her x-ray and also to include the child in my application


----------



## Rockron

The e_visa thing has never worked for me. I was able to send my application/pay fee at least but it doesn't do anything after that...can't upload anything (tried so many times/different formats etc.).

Will I still be assigned a CO who will ask for documents? 

Any specific browser preferred or is it a case by case issue?

Thanks


----------



## irishshoegal

Rockron said:


> The e_visa thing has never worked for me. I was able to send my application/pay fee at least but it doesn't do anything after that...can't upload anything (tried so many times/different formats etc.).
> 
> Will I still be assigned a CO who will ask for documents?
> 
> Any specific browser preferred or is it a case by case issue?
> 
> Thanks


Once you are assigned a CO s/he will ask you to email all documents, the system is a technical nightmare but you will get sorted


----------



## vschauhan

Hi guys just a quick question..i got bridging visa letter and my spouse name is incorrrct..i called immigration and they said i have to wait until CO assign..now if i pply for medicare card there would be a problem with name...?
How if i apply for myself then i will add my spouse name later on..?is that ok to add spouse name later on ...please advice..


----------



## immi888

vschauhan said:


> Hi guys just a quick question..i got bridging visa letter and my spouse name is incorrrct..i called immigration and they said i have to wait until CO assign..now if i pply for medicare card there would be a problem with name...?
> How if i apply for myself then i will add my spouse name later on..?is that ok to add spouse name later on ...please advice..


If you look at the Medicare form, it lets you apply for yourself as the sole person on the card. And then after that, it gives you the option to add persons onto your card if you want to. So, for now, just apply for yourself and do not select the option to apply for other family members to be added onto your card. You have to go to medicare in person to enrol into medicare (if you did it by post, medicare wants you to cite reasons for doing so), So whilst you are there at medicare, explain your situation to them and get them to advice as well.


----------



## vschauhan

Thanks immi 888 ..
Really appreciate your reply...i would go as you said and just get for me then later i will add my partner name...cheers...
Thanks agsin..


----------



## buddi

If you don't add your wife to the Medicare application, she will not be entitled to Medicare benefits.

In order to apply for Medicare, you don't need the bridging visa letter. Just the acknowledgement letter will suffice. Even if your spouse's name is incorrect, they will check her passport as well. Maybe bring your 189 application record of responses as well (just in case). With the correct DOB and passport number, I think they will rectify her name in the Medicare application.

When applying for my family Medicare, I put a wrong DOB for my daughter. They checked with the passport copy provided and send me a letter to go to a Medicare branch to correct it. I did it and everything is fine now.




vschauhan said:


> Hi guys just a quick question..i got bridging visa letter and my spouse name is incorrrct..i called immigration and they said i have to wait until CO assign..now if i pply for medicare card there would be a problem with name...?
> How if i apply for myself then i will add my spouse name later on..?is that ok to add spouse name later on ...please advice..


----------



## immi888

buddi said:


> If you don't add your wife to the Medicare application, she will not be entitled to Medicare benefits.
> 
> In order to apply for Medicare, you don't need the bridging visa letter. Just the acknowledgement letter will suffice. Even if your spouse's name is incorrect, they will check her passport as well. Maybe bring your 189 application record of responses as well (just in case). With the correct DOB and passport number, I think they will rectify her name in the Medicare application.
> 
> When applying for my family Medicare, I put a wrong DOB for my daughter. They checked with the passport copy provided and send me a letter to go to a Medicare branch to correct it. I did it and everything is fine now.


Note though that the bridging visa letter is in the acknowledgment letter. It replicates. So if it's wrong there, it's bound to be wrong in the acknowledgement letter. Medicare will have to advise as to what to do with the wife's situation. Sometimes they amend, sometimes, they don't. Depends on what it is - if you made an error, they will amend. If immigration made the error, then sometimes they amend, sometimes they don't - depends on the situation, so should just explain the situation to medicare and leave it to them.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Finally CO has been assigned to my case...:clap2::clap2: 

CO initials LZ from team33.... Didn't ask for additional documents......


----------



## sydney1975

Have some news from my end. I had emailed [email protected] on 22nd Oct requesting them to provide me with an update on my medicals. I received a reply from GH today that the medicals for me and my family have been received and finalized. They also mentioned that the medical reports have been linked to my eVisa which would enable the Visa Officer to take a look. They also mentioned that there is a technical issue relating to the Query Application Status page which advises us the progress of eVisa as a result we are not able to see the updated results at our end.I just hope now I hear from a CO soon.

Cheers,
sydney1975


----------



## sydney1975

nav.mahajan said:


> Finally CO has been assigned to my case...:clap2::clap2:
> 
> CO initials LZ from team33.... Didn't ask for additional documents......


Congrats nav.mahajan!! I guess you are just days away from getting a grant!! All the best.

I got email from GH today that my medicals have been finalized. I am now awaiting CO to be assigned to my application. I had applied on 8th Oct. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## ecg78

buddi said:


> If you don't add your wife to the Medicare application, she will not be entitled to Medicare benefits.
> 
> In order to apply for Medicare, you don't need the bridging visa letter. Just the
> .


You sure about this?
My Medicare went like this:

First visit with my passport and visa docs in iPhone: Medicare-lady: I need a hardcopy of your bridging visa

Second visit: Hardcopy of the bridging visa is not enough, please print the ack letter too

Third visit: System down

Fourth visit: This time I had all the papers in hand but she only wanted my passport and issued the Medicare number.

For me Medicare seems like a secret science. Or then the bored office ladies just wanted to boss around tanned blond boy.


----------



## buddi

For my case it was like that. I brought the page with the acknowledgement and the page with summary of visa application. My family passports. And that's it.

I googled with "Medicare while waiting for PR" and found some discussion and did exactly the same thing.

BTW, I read somewhere that you're applying for Ireland Garda certificate. Have you heard anything from them? I emailed them my application last week.





ecg78 said:


> You sure about this?
> My Medicare went like this:
> 
> First visit with my passport and visa docs in iPhone: Medicare-lady: I need a hardcopy of your bridging visa
> 
> Second visit: Hardcopy of the bridging visa is not enough, please print the ack letter too
> 
> Third visit: System down
> 
> Fourth visit: This time I had all the papers in hand but she only wanted my passport and issued the Medicare number.
> 
> For me Medicare seems like a secret science. Or then the bored office ladies just wanted to boss around tanned blond boy.


----------



## thewall

hi folks.

for MED we only need to do 501 (x-ray) + 502 (Med) + 707 (HIV test) these 3 - as mentioned in referral letter.

is there any other forms we need to fill in, there used to be some form 160H/26 or 47 in old system, but i dont see anything here


----------



## ecg78

buddi said:


> For my case it was like that. I brought the page with the acknowledgement and the page with summary of visa application. My family passports. And that's it.
> 
> I googled with "Medicare while waiting for PR" and found some discussion and did exactly the same thing.
> 
> BTW, I read somewhere that you're applying for Ireland Garda certificate. Have you heard anything from them? I emailed them my application last week.


Im still waiting. The superintendants assistant emailed me though and asked for a copy of my passport. So its in process I hope :clap2:


----------



## Salauddin

Robhin said:


> For those who have already been granted the visa and for those who have been assigned CO a quick question?
> Had they requested for salary certificates from all the employer with whom you have worked or only for the present one.
> I haven't got any request for medicals from DIAC yet, but can I proceed with it before they ask if so what do I need to do and which forms should I take to the hospital.
> Also in form 1221 which is already a uploaded : Details of your personal contact in Aussie, I mentioned NO by mistake I do have my sis-in law in Melbourne. Only when I was filling up Form 80 for my spouse did I realize that , I guess it will be OK if i can refill the form and sent it to the CO when assigned right?
> 
> Sorry to bother with this long list, but please friends do respond at the earliest. Thanks...


Mr. Robhin, can i communicate with you in regard to WA SS application for HR Advisor? I am bit novice in regard to migration process! could you pls help me out by providing your skype contact details! would be grateful for help. Cheers!


----------



## v190

nav.mahajan said:


> Finally CO has been assigned to my case...:clap2::clap2:
> 
> CO initials LZ from team33.... Didn't ask for additional documents......


Hi Nav,

Congrats on your CO assignment :clap2:

Just thought of checking what's the status of your uploaded documents? Are they changed to Received or Met?

Cheers


----------



## nav.mahajan

v190 said:


> Hi Nav,
> 
> Congrats on your CO assignment :clap2:
> 
> Just thought of checking what's the status of your uploaded documents? Are they changed to Received or Met?
> 
> Cheers


Docs status updated to received from required... Some docs are in requested status... Though I had uploaded CO asked for them again...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## immi888

zakinaeem said:


> My documents changed to "received" on CO allocation and additional documents CO requested were added to the checklist as "Requested".
> 
> "Attachments already provided" section is now all empty.


Hi again. I just got the same result with my screen. "Attachments already provided" section is empty for a day or two. Now it's back up again. Is your's still empty or is the list of attachments back on the screen as well? Thanks.


----------



## zakinaeem

immi888 said:


> Hi again. I just got the same result with my screen. "Attachments already provided" section is empty for a day or two. Now it's back up again. Is your's still empty or is the list of attachments back on the screen as well? Thanks.


My app keeps shuffling between, Application Received and In progress, and so is the case with Required documents and Attachments provided. I inquired my CO about the same and he confirmed that the file attachments area is a big mess, which is why he advised I should be emailing him the documents instead and skip the online uploads completely.


----------



## harraj

Hey!

Here is my timeline. I got CO allocated on 23 Oct 2012

Invitation : 01 September 2012
Visa Lodged date : 27 September 2012
Co allocated : 23 October 2012
Additional Documents requested : School leaving Certificate

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## sydney1975

Got my medicals finalized today.

I also got CO assigned today . From team 33. He has asked to submit some of the documents again even though I have already uploaded them. I hope everything goes smoothly!!


----------



## thewall

harraj said:


> Hey!
> 
> Here is my timeline. I got CO allocated on 23 Oct 2012
> 
> Invitation : 01 September 2012
> Visa Lodged date : 27 September 2012
> Co allocated : 23 October 2012
> Additional Documents requested : School leaving Certificate
> 
> Hope this is helpful.


:clap2:

how about Team # ?


----------



## spprivate

CO Allocated on 25th Oct
Asked for few documents


----------



## immi888

spprivate said:


> CO Allocated on 25th Oct
> Asked for few documents


What docs were they? When did you lodge your application?


----------



## spprivate

Form 80
spouse and childrens passport/birthcertifcate/photographs and medical
Many of them I had already uploaded in evisa but for some reason they are asking it again.Looks like as somebody mentioned the online upload is a mess.
All my docs shows received where as my families docs show requested and in the attachments it is their


----------



## thewall

spprivate said:


> CO Allocated on 25th Oct
> Asked for few documents


:clap2:

thats impressive, ACK on 9th, CO on 25th !?
btw, which team is it


----------



## spprivate

team 4 .
I like your timeline cartoons thewall


----------



## spprivate

waiting for my FBI thing and Medical is scheduled for next week


----------



## code_artist

*How to PCC...?*

Hi all, and congrats to those who received invitations and lodged their applications.

I have a specific question, please? regarding the PCC checks, what exactly do we do? download forms from IMMI site and have it filled by local policy authorities?

Go directly to police authorities and ask for some character check certificate given to me, then have it translated?

What are the steps? The police authorities in my country issue certificates in Arabic, do I need to have them translated as well?

Please do not refer me to other threads, if you have a clear answer, you're more than welcome to answer.

Thank you and good luck to all.





Prass2012 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have submitted my PCC and meds.. but dont clearly.. how to find out a CO is assigned.
> 
> in the acknowledgement letter asking for meds, there is a signature with a name and mentioning Team 10..
> 
> is that CO?
> 
> please clarify fellow travellers to Aus.


----------



## spprivate

Which country are you from and where do you live now.Translation yes you have to do it.


----------



## ausmover

harraj said:


> Hey!
> 
> Here is my timeline. I got CO allocated on 23 Oct 2012
> 
> Invitation : 01 September 2012
> Visa Lodged date : 27 September 2012
> Co allocated : 23 October 2012
> Additional Documents requested : School leaving Certificate
> 
> Hope this is helpful.


Hi harraj,

Just wondering why School Leaving Certificate is required by your CO? It is a proof of what exactly? 

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## thewall

ausmover said:


> Hi harraj,
> 
> Just wondering why School Leaving Certificate is required by your CO? It is a proof of what exactly?
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover



DoB - i suppose :ranger:


----------



## Ragini405

*Got Grant!!*

Thank God. :clap2::clap2::clap2:Loooooooong frustrating wait is finally over. Happy news to share with you all. I got my grant today. Thanks to each and evryone on this excellent forum for all the suggestions and help at every moment of the visa processing.My timeline is below:


Visa Lodged: 10th september.
CO Assigned and requested for addtnl docs on 24th september.
Asked for extra evidence of english eligibility for spouse on 2nd October.
Last mail from CO as received...thanks was on 4th october
CO is from team 06.
Mailed heath startegies regd medicals staus on 23rd oct.
finalised confirmation received on 24th oct.
Mailed Co regd status of 24th oct.
Got grant on 25th Oct.

PCC frontloaded.
Medicals done on 18th sep.

Please feel free to ask any doubts.

Thanks all once again.


----------



## AUSA

Ragini405 said:


> Thank God. :clap2::clap2::clap2:Loooooooong frustrating wait is finally over. Happy news to share with you all. I got my grant today. Thanks to each and evryone on this excellent forum for all the suggestions and help at every moment of the visa processing.My timeline is below:
> 
> Visa Lodged: 10th september.
> CO Assigned and requested for addtnl docs on 24th september.
> Asked for extra evidence of english eligibility for spouse on 2nd October.
> Last mail from CO as received...thanks was on 4th october
> CO is from team 06.
> Mailed heath startegies regd medicals staus on 23rd oct.
> finalised confirmation received on 24th oct.
> Mailed Co regd status of 24th oct.
> Got grant on 25th Oct.
> 
> PCC frontloaded.
> Medicals done on 18th sep.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any doubts.
> 
> Thanks all once again.


Congrats a lot .. 
Did CO ask for form 80 ??


----------



## nav.mahajan

Ragini405 said:


> Thank God. :clap2::clap2::clap2:Loooooooong frustrating wait is finally over. Happy news to share with you all. I got my grant today. Thanks to each and evryone on this excellent forum for all the suggestions and help at every moment of the visa process
> 
> Please feel free to ask any doubts.
> 
> Thanks all once again.


Congrats dear.... Well deserved grant is received... It was worth to wait.....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Ragini405

AUSA said:


> Congrats a lot ..
> Did CO ask for form 80 ??


Yes...CO asked for form 80 and some otherdocs which I already have uploaded.


----------



## Ragini405

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats dear.... Well deserved grant is received... It was worth to wait.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks nav.mahajan and AUSA.


----------



## buddi

Hi guys, got my CO today. 4 weeks after 189 lodgment!


----------



## borntobeaussie

Congrats Buddi, I guess you will apply soon for Singapore PCC when your CO wants it formally. Best of luck for the few weeks ahead and I am sure things will go without any hiccups!


buddi said:


> Hi guys, got my CO today. 4 weeks after 189 lodgment!


----------



## borntobeaussie

thats the funniest thing I have heard in a long time. I know what you mean by bored office staff, The first time I went there, I just wanted to enquire if my medicare has come through their system,The lady looked at me and said, "what do you mean by WE", I said me and my spouse. She said" Well both of you need to be here of the application". I said ya I know that, I just need some information. Thats when she understood that I am not a dumbo just wasting her time and looked up my case.


ecg78 said:


> You sure about this?
> My Medicare went like this:
> 
> First visit with my passport and visa docs in iPhone: Medicare-lady: I need a hardcopy of your bridging visa
> 
> Second visit: Hardcopy of the bridging visa is not enough, please print the ack letter too
> 
> Third visit: System down
> 
> Fourth visit: This time I had all the papers in hand but she only wanted my passport and issued the Medicare number.
> 
> For me Medicare seems like a secret science. Or then the bored office ladies just wanted to boss around tanned blond boy.


----------



## siddhu2005

spprivate said:


> Form 80
> spouse and childrens passport/birthcertifcate/photographs and medical
> Many of them I had already uploaded in evisa but for some reason they are asking it again.Looks like as somebody mentioned the online upload is a mess.
> All my docs shows received where as my families docs show requested and in the attachments it is their


I have also been allocated to Team 4 and same as yours they asked for all the documents which I had uploaded earlier...BTW what are is CO initial?


----------



## katy_aus

Ragini405 said:


> Thank God. :clap2::clap2::clap2:Loooooooong frustrating wait is finally over. Happy news to share with you all. I got my grant today. Thanks to each and evryone on this excellent forum for all the suggestions and help at every moment of the visa processing.My timeline is below:
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 10th september.
> CO Assigned and requested for addtnl docs on 24th september.
> Asked for extra evidence of english eligibility for spouse on 2nd October.
> Last mail from CO as received...thanks was on 4th october
> CO is from team 06.
> Mailed heath startegies regd medicals staus on 23rd oct.
> finalised confirmation received on 24th oct.
> Mailed Co regd status of 24th oct.
> Got grant on 25th Oct.
> 
> PCC frontloaded.
> Medicals done on 18th sep.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any doubts.
> 
> Thanks all once again.


Congrats Ragini..and all the best for ur future


----------



## rks890

Hi,
I have been assigned a CO and has asked me to go for medicals but my agent cannot download the required form, earlier forum members asked me to send a mail to health.strategies, my agent did send a mail to them and to my CO as well about the problem, but they haven't replied yet. 

Will it be possible for me to go for medicals directly or to check with the clinic if my name is on their system , if yes apart from passport what documents/ forms will I need to carry?

Thanks.


----------



## irishshoegal

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> I have been assigned a CO and has asked me to go for medicals but my agent cannot download the required form, earlier forum members asked me to send a mail to health.strategies, my agent did send a mail to them and to my CO as well about the problem, but they haven't replied yet.
> 
> Will it be possible for me to go for medicals directly or to check with the clinic if my name is on their system , if yes apart from passport what documents/ forms will I need to carry?
> 
> Thanks.


Health.strategies are issuing manual unique ID numbers to overcome the problem with the web page. Your CO should email this to you. You should contact your clinic and they can verify if you are in the system using this number.


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> DoB - i suppose :ranger:


That's right. An immigration lawyer once told me to that DIAC prefers passport and birth certificate in order to cross-check the DoB. However, sometimes, they just ask for H.S.C certificates instead of a birth certificate.


----------



## rks890

irishshoegal said:


> Health.strategies are issuing manual unique ID numbers to overcome the problem with the web page. Your CO should email this to you. You should contact your clinic and they can verify if you are in the system using this number.


Thanks for helping,, I will just wait till my CO replies.


----------



## Kangaroo20

Well, I have to tell you all, I have deleted acknowledge letter of my application submission. Is there any way I could get another copy ?


----------



## v190

sydney1975 said:


> Got my medicals finalized today.
> 
> I also got CO assigned today . From team 33. He has asked to submit some of the documents again even though I have already uploaded them. I hope everything goes smoothly!!


Great to hear :clap2: CO initials please?


----------



## v190

Ragini405 said:


> Thank God. :clap2::clap2::clap2:Loooooooong frustrating wait is finally over. Happy news to share with you all. I got my grant today. Thanks to each and evryone on this excellent forum for all the suggestions and help at every moment of the visa processing.My timeline is below:
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 10th september.
> CO Assigned and requested for addtnl docs on 24th september.
> Asked for extra evidence of english eligibility for spouse on 2nd October.
> Last mail from CO as received...thanks was on 4th october
> CO is from team 06.
> Mailed heath startegies regd medicals staus on 23rd oct.
> finalised confirmation received on 24th oct.
> Mailed Co regd status of 24th oct.
> Got grant on 25th Oct.
> 
> PCC frontloaded.
> Medicals done on 18th sep.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any doubts.
> 
> Thanks all once again.


Congratulations Ragini :clap2:

What's the status of your documents in e-Visa portal? All the docs changed to "Met" status or some of them are still showing Received / Required / Recommended?

Please advise.


----------



## sydney1975

v190 said:


> Great to hear :clap2: CO initials please?


CO initials is AK.


----------



## nityak148

Guys.. Need one clarification... 

I have lodged for 189 as primary applicant and wife as secondary. we do not have any children however in the attachement, consent form 1229 is mentioned as RECOMMENDED.. I am not sure if we should ignore this document as we dont have any children... 

Please clarify.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Manii

Hi guys. When we applied for state nomination do we get any ack in mail or by post. Its been 4 days i have sent my app to nsw nomination from sydney itslf bt did nt get anythng. just wondring dat did dey receiv my app or nt. Can any1 clarify abt this.

Thnxx
Mani


----------



## naseefoz

nataraj86 said:


> Hi... Thanks a lot for all wishes..:clap2:
> 
> There was no employment verification to me..


nataraj,

Did you submit form 80 and 1121


----------



## ef34375

Today got the positive result for IELTS (7) after 3 attempts in 3 months 
I am only eligible for 190, becasue my Job code is only in CSOL.
Spouse points(5) added. (ACS & IELTS of wife are done)


I have few questions related to both SKILLSELECT and VICTORIA SS application:

1) SKILLSELECT 

A- Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
How many family members?

B- Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*


2) VICTORIA SS 

C - If you have dependants, will they be immigrating with you?

Site says - We require the details of your dependant(s) (family who depend on you for their primary source of income i.e. children or other family members) as per your actual or proposed Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) visa application to ensure that - if you are successful for Victorian Government state nomination - our details match your DIAC visa application.

Now, based on the definition of dependant given on website and considering that only me and my wife will be coming to AUS and both of us plan to work, as I have cliamed 5 points for spouse, below are my answers:

Answers:
A - NO
B - YES
C - NO

Is it correct ? :confused2:


----------



## destinationaustralia

nityak148 said:


> Guys.. Need one clarification...
> 
> I have lodged for 189 as primary applicant and wife as secondary. we do not have any children however in the attachement, consent form 1229 is mentioned as RECOMMENDED.. I am not sure if we should ignore this document as we dont have any children...
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks in advance


In your case consent form is not relevant. It is used when only one parent is migrating and a minor child/children is/are co-applicant(s). RECOMMENDED is used for all in general.

Cheers!


----------



## nityak148

Thx Mate...


----------



## destinationaustralia

ef34375 said:


> Today got the positive result for IELTS (7) after 3 attempts in 3 months
> I am only eligible for 190, becasue my Job code is only in CSOL.
> Spouse points(5) added. (ACS & IELTS of wife are done)
> 
> 
> I have few questions related to both SKILLSELECT and VICTORIA SS application:
> 
> 1) SKILLSELECT
> 
> A- Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> How many family members?
> 
> B- Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
> 
> 
> 2) VICTORIA SS
> 
> C - If you have dependants, will they be immigrating with you?
> 
> Site says - We require the details of your dependant(s) (family who depend on you for their primary source of income i.e. children or other family members) as per your actual or proposed Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) visa application to ensure that - if you are successful for Victorian Government state nomination - our details match your DIAC visa application.
> 
> Now, based on the definition of dependant given on website and considering that only me and my wife will be coming to AUS and both of us plan to work, as I have cliamed 5 points for spouse, below are my answers:
> 
> Answers:
> A - NO
> B - YES
> C - NO
> 
> Is it correct ? :confused2:


The correct answers would be-
(A) YES- since wife is the co-applicant (ie family member migrating with you, notwithstanding claiming of souse points).
(B) YES.
(C) YES.For same reason as (A).

Cheers!


----------



## ef34375

Thanks !! 

C - If you have dependants, will they be immigrating with you?

Do Wife, who is co-applicant and who intend to work in Australia and will not (& is not) be dependant on me, also falls under "Dependant category" ?


----------



## Manii

Hi guys. When we apply for state nomination do we get any ack in mail or by post. Its been 4 days i have sent my app to nsw nomination from sydney itslf bt did nt get anythng. just wondring dat did dey receiv my app or nt. Can any1 clarify abt this.

Thnxx
Mani


----------



## bmc_cpu

Hi guys. My notification finally arrived a week after my grant date. So it's finish line for me. Thank you for all the support.


----------



## Chennaite

Manii said:


> Hi guys. When we apply for state nomination do we get any ack in mail or by post. Its been 4 days i have sent my app to nsw nomination from sydney itslf bt did nt get anythng. just wondring dat did dey receiv my app or nt. Can any1 clarify abt this.
> 
> Thnxx
> Mani


Hi Mani,

Should you have 60 point even to apply for NSW sponsership or even the one withh 55 can apply.

What is the minimum requirement for IELTS score for NSW. 6 or 7 in each band.

the URL below say 6 but with Rider.


Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Applicants must sit the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) and score at least a six (6) on each of the four bands (Writing, Speaking, Listening, Reading).

Certain occupations require a higher standard of English in order to obtain a positive skill assessment


----------



## Manii

Chennaite said:


> Hi Mani,
> 
> Should you have 60 point even to apply for NSW sponsership or even the one withh 55 can apply.
> 
> What is the minimum requirement for IELTS score for NSW. 6 or 7 in each band.
> 
> the URL below say 6 but with Rider.
> 
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> Applicants must sit the International English Language Testing System (IELTS) and score at least a six (6) on each of the four bands (Writing, Speaking, Listening, Reading).
> 
> Certain occupations require a higher standard of English in order to obtain a positive skill assessment


Hi. Last week nsw changd its criteria. Befor exp ws must bt nw 60 prs z d only req.Now every1 with 55 points can apply fr nsw nomination as evry1 ll get 5 pts with nomination. 6 each z d min req.


----------



## Chennaite

Manii said:


> Hi. Last week nsw changd its criteria. Befor exp ws must bt nw 60 prs z d only req.Now every1 with 55 points can apply fr nsw nomination as evry1 ll get 5 pts with nomination. 6 each z d min req.


Thanks a Lot Manii!!!
Is there any URL where we can apply online or should we post the hard copy.
How about payment, is it again a bank demand draft which we need to send or online payment is accepted?


----------



## sydney1975

Manii said:


> Hi guys. When we apply for state nomination do we get any ack in mail or by post. Its been 4 days i have sent my app to nsw nomination from sydney itslf bt did nt get anythng. just wondring dat did dey receiv my app or nt. Can any1 clarify abt this.
> 
> Thnxx
> Mani



Hi Mani,

I suggest you contact NSW and find out what is the status. 

The contact number is 

Phone: +61 (2) 9338 6692
or send an email to:

Email: [email protected]

(Source: Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW)

Good Luck!


----------



## nav.mahajan

sydney1975 said:


> Hi Mani,
> 
> I suggest you contact NSW and find out what is the status.
> 
> The contact number is
> 
> Phone: +61 (2) 9338 6692
> or send an email to:
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> (Source: Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW)
> 
> Good Luck!


Drop a mail to them... They will reply by Monday to u.... They r fast in replying queries.... Take only a day tym...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## destinationaustralia

ef34375 said:


> Thanks !!
> 
> C - If you have dependants, will they be immigrating with you?
> 
> Do Wife, who is co-applicant and who intend to work in Australia and will not (& is not) be dependant on me, also falls under "Dependant category" ?


For the purpose of immigration all co-applicants are dependents (even if they are earning members). On the other hand one might have l dependents ( not earning) who may not migrate with you (such as parents or siblings). Such dependents might intend to migrate at a later date (and so medicals are requested for such dependents too). Hence the questions in the visa application 

Hope this helps

Cheers!


----------



## naseefoz

Is there any one in this thread who had travelled to a foreign country and included those details in form 80?

If so, did the CO ask for any additional proofs or docs regarding your travel to that foreign country.

Please reply seniors..

Need your advice on this


----------



## naseefoz

Is there any one in this thread who had travelled to a foreign country and included those details in form 80?

If so, did the CO ask for any additional proofs or docs regarding your travel to that foreign country.

Please reply seniors..

Need your advice on this


----------



## donkphilip

naseefoz said:


> Is there any one in this thread who had travelled to a foreign country and included those details in form 80?
> 
> If so, did the CO ask for any additional proofs or docs regarding your travel to that foreign country.
> 
> Please reply seniors..
> 
> Need your advice on this



It depends on how long you stayed in foreign country. Last year I went USA for a short period. I mentioned that in my Form 80. My co (Initial TS) did not ask any proof. But if u stayed more than 12 months, u have to get pcc from that country.


----------



## ATA

Hello everyone,

After a long wait (aprox 4 weeks  I was assigned a CO (Team 2). Even though most of the documents were uploaded but still they have been asked once again. 
They have asked for birth certificates fr each applicant and I have arranged the one from Indian consulate + school certificate (for me). But for my mother who is in India, doesn't have a birth certificate and neither school certificate.
What can we provide in her case to proof her date of birth. I understand dob on passport is not sufficient for AU Immi Gov.
Thanks for you time guys...
Cheers!
ATA


----------



## ef34375

destinationaustralia said:


> For the purpose of immigration all co-applicants are dependents (even if they are earning members). On the other hand one might have l dependents ( not earning) who may not migrate with you (such as parents or siblings). Such dependents might intend to migrate at a later date (and so medicals are requested for such dependents too). Hence the questions in the visa application
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks you very much for your both answers to my queries...... 
Will lodge EOI today itself........... 

For Victoria SS, I think I have to wait till my IELTS report comes (TRF), because VIC ask for scan copy of TRF to upload while applying. :ranger:


----------



## sona

Hello All,

I got 190 visa grant on 19th Oct.But....
1)I could not see my spouse's visa details in the VEVO system.The system only shows primary applicant details.
2) Also,in the visa grant letter,there is 8515 condition for the secondary applicant(my husband).
Is this the same with anyone who got the visa?
Please reply.....


----------



## irishshoegal

bmc_cpu said:


> Hi guys. My notification finally arrived a week after my grant date. So it's finish line for me. Thank you for all the support.


Congrats


----------



## Manii

sydney1975 said:


> Hi Mani,
> 
> I suggest you contact NSW and find out what is the status.
> 
> The contact number is
> 
> Phone: +61 (2) 9338 6692
> or send an email to:
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> (Source: Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW)
> 
> Good Luck!


Thnx guys. Sure i ll contact on monday.


----------



## nityak148

CO allocated in 12 days !!!


----------



## immi888

Kangaroo20 said:


> Well, I have to tell you all, I have deleted acknowledge letter of my application submission. Is there any way I could get another copy ?


Contact DIAC and ask for another copy.

Alternatively (long shot this one) - try checking your PC's cache or temporary folder. If your PC is working properly (and you have not formatted the hard disk), it usually stores a copy of every attachment you open in a cache or temporary folder.


----------



## thewall

nityak148 said:


> CO allocated in 12 days !!!




:clap2:

Unbelievable (less than 2 weeks?), which team - did they ask u submit any additional doc


----------



## justinhee

Hi, Manni.
Thanks for the info you shared. I know there is no work exp required since the last change, but I saw the document list including a employment reference. I've been preparing ielts recently and have no work exp so I can't provide that. Did you provide this doc? How's your experience? Need your help.


----------



## Manii

justinhee said:


> Hi, Manni.
> Thanks for the info you shared. I know there is no work exp required since the last change, but I saw the document list including a employment reference. I've been preparing ielts recently and have no work exp so I can't provide that. Did you provide this doc? How's your experience? Need your help.


Hi justin. In d doc list emp ref is optionsl not mandatry. I just sent my qualification docs, ACS, IELTS. As i do packing job so i sent my tax letter that i received from my packing emp. I m waiting for response. Still did nt hear nythng.


----------



## naseefoz

thanks for the reply donkphilip. This helps....


----------



## nav.mahajan

Manii said:


> Hi justin. In d doc list emp ref is optionsl not mandatry. I just sent my qualification docs, ACS, IELTS. As i do packing job so i sent my tax letter that i received from my packing emp. I m waiting for response. Still did nt hear nythng.


There is one document from ur employer which is mandatory... Reference letter or some thing like that... Do check it again..

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Manii

nav.mahajan said:


> There is one document from ur employer which is mandatory... Reference letter or some thing like that... Do check it again..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Hey nav. R u sure. Let ne chk it. I did nt send anthng els.

Yes u ri8. Now i ll wait fr their reply. If they ll ask then i ll send it again.


----------



## justinhee

Manii said:


> Hi justin. In d doc list emp ref is optionsl not mandatry. I just sent my qualification docs, ACS, IELTS. As i do packing job so i sent my tax letter that i received from my packing emp. I m waiting for response. Still did nt hear nythng.


Thanks for the quick reply, Manni. So any employment reference will do? Like contract, part-time or whatever?


----------



## Manii

justinhee said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, Manni. So any employment reference will do? Like contract, part-time or whatever?


Actually i did nt send any reference lttr. Jst came thru nav dat its mandatry. Nw hav to wait fr their rply. I guess ny referenc ll work.


----------



## justinhee

Good luck with your application. Keep updated~


----------



## Manii

nav.mahajan said:


> There is one document from ur employer which is mandatory... Reference letter or some thing like that... Do check it again..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Hey nav if sm1 z nt wrking in d nominated field still we need referenc of existing employment. As i do packing job but m leaving this job nxt week. aftr dat ll find sm odr job. but i hav provided my tax lttr. Is dat enough or they can ask smthng els?? one more question do we get any ack when we they receiv our app??


----------



## Manii

justinhee said:


> Good luck with your application. Keep updated~


Thnxx. Sure i ll.


----------



## ecg78

justinhee said:


> Good luck with your application. Keep updated~


Go Finlandese!


----------



## ecg78

immi888 said:


> Contact DIAC and ask for another copy.
> 
> Alternatively (long shot this one) - try checking your PC's cache or temporary folder. If your PC is working properly (and you have not formatted the hard disk), it usually stores a copy of every attachment you open in a cache or temporary folder.


There is a link to download another copy on eVisa page?


----------



## ecg78

nityak148 said:


> CO allocated in 12 days !!!


Cool! Whats your ANZco and are you onshore? Congrats!!
Are your medics also received?

I lodged the same day but no action so far...


----------



## nav.mahajan

Manii said:


> Hey nav if sm1 z nt wrking in d nominated field still we need referenc of existing employment. As i do packing job but m leaving this job nxt week. aftr dat ll find sm odr job. but i hav provided my tax lttr. Is dat enough or they can ask smthng els?? one more question do we get any ack when we they receiv our app??


I'm not sure buddy... May be sm1 who got it recently can explain... They hv updated it last week only... Try to post ur qns on eoi submitted club or NSW ss thread.... U mite get relevant ans...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## nav.mahajan

justinhee said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, Manni. So any employment reference will do? Like contract, part-time or whatever?


See if u r working closely related occupation to the one u hv askd for SS from NSW... It might help... Rest I'm not very much sure bout this... Whether they consider job not closely related to occupation or nt???

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## AnneChristina

ATA said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> After a long wait (aprox 4 weeks  I was assigned a CO (Team 2). Even though most of the documents were uploaded but still they have been asked once again.
> 
> ATA


When you say they asked for the same documents again, do they want a hard copy this time or just the same scanned documents? Doesn't really make sense, does it?!? :confused2:

And btw, maybe someone can tell me what's up with the CO teams?! Is there actually any significance to this?


----------



## v190

bmc_cpu said:


> Hi guys. My notification finally arrived a week after my grant date. So it's finish line for me. Thank you for all the support.


Congrats bmc_cpu :clap2:

Which team is your CO from and CO initials please?

Thank you


----------



## v190

AnneChristina said:


> When you say they asked for the same documents again, do they want a hard copy this time or just the same scanned documents? Doesn't really make sense, does it?!? :confused2:
> 
> And btw, maybe someone can tell me what's up with the CO teams?! Is there actually any significance to this?


Usually CO will ask for the same documents when he/she is not able to open/view them - though documents are uploaded. Issue with the application/system.

AFAIK, people request for CO's initials and team details because they will then have an understanding on the documents requested, their working speed (email response) etc.


----------



## harraj

thewall said:


> :clap2:
> 
> how about Team # ?


Hey!

It is Team 04 GSM Adelaide. Is it of any importance?

Yes and School leaving for DoB proof.


----------



## ATA

v190 said:


> Usually CO will ask for the same documents when he/she is not able to open/view them - though documents are uploaded. Issue with the application/system.
> 
> AFAIK, people request for CO's initials and team details because they will then have an understanding on the documents requested, their working speed (email response) etc.


Agree.
They want the colour scan copies through email this time. Other than form 80 & 47, nothing extra has been asked and all those docs which i uploaded accoding to the checklist. I still have to go for medicals but confused about how to arrange the birth certificate for my mother who is in India. She doesnt have a school certificate. So any idea what other options we have?
Cheers!
ATA

May 2012 - IELTS | Aug 2012 - ACS | Aug 2012 - EOI | 1 Sep 2012 - Invitation | 20-9-12 - App lodged | 25-9-12 - Ack received | 23-10-12 CO Allocated


----------



## AnneChristina

v190 said:


> Usually CO will ask for the same documents when he/she is not able to open/view them - though documents are uploaded. Issue with the application/system.
> 
> AFAIK, people request for CO's initials and team details because they will then have an understanding on the documents requested, their working speed (email response) etc.


Thank you!


----------



## immi888

ecg78 said:


> There is a link to download another copy on eVisa page?


Nope. The link on evisa is only to download your receipt and a copy of your application. You have to try to get a copy of the acknowledgement letter from DIAC by contacting them. 

I know for a fact they have a soft copy on their system because I contacted them yesterday to tell them that they got my name wrong on the acknowledgement letter, and as I was talking to them, they were viewing their own copy of my acknowledgement letter on their PC. So, call DIAC and ask if they could send you another copy.


----------



## immi888

AnneChristina said:


> Thank you!


Does anyone know how to scan a doc which is bigger than an A4 sized doc? I heard someone used a mobile phone?? Can I do this on my android phone?

I've sent certified photocopies because two of my documents (they are certificates) are so humongous (2 times bigger than A4 size and so too big for my little scanner) that it needed to be copied on the photocopier as a smaller A4 copied doc and then certified true by a JP. I wonder how I'm going to scan these 2 humongous docs if my CO wants me to scan the originals for him??? Going to the business centre would be a last available option because it will cost too much.


----------



## zakinaeem

immi888 said:


> Does anyone know how to scan a doc which is bigger than an A4 sized doc? I heard someone used a mobile phone?? Can I do this on my android phone?
> 
> I've sent certified photocopies because two of my documents (they are certificates) are so humongous (2 times bigger than A4 size and so too big for my little scanner) that it needed to be copied on the photocopier as a smaller A4 copied doc and then certified true by a JP. I wonder how I'm going to scan these 2 humongous docs if my CO wants me to scan the originals for him??? Going to the business centre would be a last available option because it will cost too much.


Search for Camscanner on Play. Hope it helps.


----------



## AnneChristina

immi888 said:


> Does anyone know how to scan a doc which is bigger than an A4 sized doc? I heard someone used a mobile phone?? Can I do this on my android phone?
> 
> I've sent certified photocopies because two of my documents (they are certificates) are so humongous (2 times bigger than A4 size and so too big for my little scanner) that it needed to be copied on the photocopier as a smaller A4 copied doc and then certified true by a JP. I wonder how I'm going to scan these 2 humongous docs if my CO wants me to scan the originals for him??? Going to the business centre would be a last available option because it will cost too much.


Do we need to provide certificates? I just uploaded the transcripts.


----------



## immi888

AnneChristina said:


> Do we need to provide certificates? I just uploaded the transcripts.


Yes - it's at pg 24 of booklet 6 - referred to as 'certified copy of your qualifications' at pg 24. It's up to the CO how much he wants at the end of the day. Some may require just the degree cert or the transcript. Some may want everything.

The checklist clearly says that it is in our best interest to provide as much documentation as possible. So if you have degree certs, transcripts, letter of completions, you should just upload them all.


----------



## immi888

zakinaeem said:


> Search for Camscanner on Play. Hope it helps.


Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina

immi888 said:


> Yes - it's at pg 24 of booklet 6 - referred to as 'certified copy of your qualifications' at pg 24. It's up to the CO how much he wants at the end of the day. Some may require just the degree cert or the transcript. Some may want everything.
> 
> The checklist clearly says that it is in our best interest to provide as much documentation as possible. So if you have degree certs, transcripts, letter of completions, you should just upload them all.


Ok, thanks! So I guess I also need to find a place to scan huge documents... or I might just wait and see whether the CO asks for them... Let's see


----------



## immi888

AnneChristina said:


> Ok, thanks! So I guess I also need to find a place to scan huge documents... or I might just wait and see whether the CO asks for them... Let's see


Someone suggested using Camscanner on Play on the mobile phone. Or you could just photocopy an A4 copy and get a JP to certify it (unless CO wants coloured scans - then Camscanner on Play/ going to the business centre would be the solution).


----------



## nityak148

ecg78 said:


> Cool! Whats your ANZco and are you onshore? Congrats!!
> Are your medics also received?
> 
> I lodged the same day but no action so far...



Analyst Programmer. Yes I am onshore.
Medicals done on 16th and when called Medibank my results were posted on 19th Oct which means CO can view it online post 19th Oct


----------



## AnneChristina

immi888 said:


> Someone suggested using Camscanner on Play on the mobile phone. Or you could just photocopy an A4 copy and get a JP to certify it (unless CO wants coloured scans - then Camscanner on Play/ going to the business centre would be the solution).


Hmm, my mobile looks like one of those in the movies from the '80s, so that's not really an option, but might go to the business center when I get a chance. Once more thanks!


----------



## Aashath

*CO Assigned and asked for few doc*

Hi Guys ,

I have been following this blog from the day I launched my application and information shared here are very useful.

Today I got a mail from my case officer ( CO ) asking for couple of other document. 
Hope by god grace everything should fine. Below mentioned is my time frame and finger crossed until i get my visa.


Victorian SS Applied : July 12 
SS Granted : 10th Oct

Invitation from Immig : 11th Oct
Visa Launched : 12th Oct
Acknowledgment received : 15th Oct 

CO Allocated : 27th Oct

<Asked for my Police clearance for which I am still waiting for and one of my experience certificate which I failed to upload>

and My CO is from team 33 , Initial VL


----------



## plutology

documents that need to be submitted when lodge,

does all the scan documents need to be notary certified or just color scan copy is sufficient?


----------



## Aashath

plutology said:


> documents that need to be submitted when lodge,
> 
> does all the scan documents need to be notary certified or just color scan copy is sufficient?


Hi ,
In SkillSelect it clearly recommends you to upload all your documents certified and more over it depends on the co assigned.Some may ask and some ownt depends on the type of doc. So Why waste time in this , just upload all documents certified to avoid any confusion and delays


----------



## thewall

nityak148 said:


> Analyst Programmer. Yes I am onshore.
> Medicals done on 16th and when called Medibank my results were posted on 19th Oct which means CO can view it online post 19th Oct



it seems Upload completion % might matter in getting CO earlier than rest. U seem to have everything in place.

I also applied Oct15, MED done only today


----------



## thewall

harraj said:


> Hey!
> 
> It is Team 04 GSM Adelaide. Is it of any importance?
> 
> Yes and School leaving for DoB proof.



Teams used to be different for Onshore (Brisbane) & offshore (Adelaide), just curious wht additional docs being asked & which team getting Batch allocation currently. It seems last couple of allocation gone to T4


----------



## nav.mahajan

plutology said:


> documents that need to be submitted when lodge,
> 
> does all the scan documents need to be notary certified or just color scan copy is sufficient?


I had supplied color scans .. CO has accepted all the docs... He has asked for the PCC for my wife... Which I'm in process to get.... Hopefully by next it will be with me... N will upload and send to CO....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## thewall

Just found excel sheet for timeline 190/189.

feel free to add yours. here is the *link*


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi Aasath, 

First of all Congrats on your Visa progress. May I know your nominated SOL for which you have got the Vic SS. 

Cheers
Shan






Aashath said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have been following this blog from the day I launched my application and information shared here are very useful.
> 
> Today I got a mail from my case officer ( CO ) asking for couple of other document.
> Hope by god grace everything should fine. Below mentioned is my time frame and finger crossed until i get my visa.
> 
> 
> Victorian SS Applied : July 12
> SS Granted : 10th Oct
> 
> Invitation from Immig : 11th Oct
> Visa Launched : 12th Oct
> Acknowledgment received : 15th Oct
> 
> CO Allocated : 27th Oct
> 
> <Asked for my Police clearance for which I am still waiting for and one of my experience certificate which I failed to upload>
> 
> and My CO is from team 33 , Initial VL


----------



## donkphilip

Friends,

Give me a clear idea about giving confirmation to SA that we accepted the approval with visa details. Today my SA SS got expired. I have already filed my visa and co also got allocated. In this thread, some were I saw that we need to confirm sa . I tried to mail [email protected] and [email protected]. Both getting failure delivery. I called sa directly, they said no need of any confirmation. Then why sa stated that they did not get any confirmation before expiration.


----------



## plutology

nav.mahajan said:


> I had supplied color scans .. CO has accepted all the docs... He has asked for the PCC for my wife... Which I'm in process to get.... Hopefully by next it will be with me... N will upload and send to CO....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


your color scan documents are without notary certified?


----------



## v190

nav.mahajan said:


> I had supplied color scans .. CO has accepted all the docs... He has asked for the PCC for my wife... Which I'm in process to get.... Hopefully by next it will be with me... N will upload and send to CO....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Hi Nav,

After sending the documents, did you get any reply from CO acknowledging the receipt of documents? 

Regards


----------



## v190

plutology said:


> your color scan documents are without notary certified?


You can submit color scans without notary certification.


----------



## plutology

v190 said:


> You can submit color scans without notary certification.


your CO accepted it?


if yes, that's great.. can save alot of lawyer/notary fee


----------



## nav.mahajan

v190 said:


> Hi Nav,
> 
> After sending the documents, did you get any reply from CO acknowledging the receipt of documents?
> 
> Regards


I haven't got any comfirmation. But it was mentioned they reply in 7 days... So I'm waiting... I also hv to send Pcc for spouse... So I'm not pinging CO much... I'm process to get Pcc.... Rest all the docs supplied in portal r in received status...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## nityak148

thewall said:


> Teams used to be different for Onshore (Brisbane) & offshore (Adelaide), just curious wht additional docs being asked & which team getting Batch allocation currently. It seems last couple of allocation gone to T4


Hi Thewall,

that's incorrect.. I have applied from onshore and CO allocated is from Adelaide.


----------



## thewall

nityak148 said:


> Hi Thewall,
> 
> that's incorrect.. I have applied from onshore and CO allocated is from Adelaide.



yep - things have changed since July 1st 2012. No more distinction between Onshore/Offshore application. also I have noticed most of 190 applicant getting T33 (x-Onshore team in Brisbane), while most 189 getting T2, 4, 6, 7 the Adelaide team.


----------



## Aashath

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Aasath,
> 
> First of all Congrats on your Visa progress. May I know your nominated SOL for which you have got the Vic SS.
> 
> Cheers
> Shan


HI Shan,

I got it for Developer programmer


----------



## immi888

thewall said:


> it seems Upload completion % might matter in getting CO earlier than rest. U seem to have everything in place.
> 
> I also applied Oct15, MED done only today


Someone said that there is a filter according to which profession you chose in the SOL, where speed of CO allocation is concerned. That may be quite true because if you look at the occupation ceiling for Analyst Programmer (ANZSCO code 2613 group), it's filling up fast. Makes sense, so that if one application is accepted, then occupation ceiling is as it is, but if one application is rejected, then it frees up one space for the EOI invite to invite 1 more person.


----------



## thewall

immi888 said:


> Someone said that there is a filter according to which profession you chose in the SOL, where speed of CO allocation is concerned. That may be quite true because if you look at the occupation ceiling for Analyst Programmer (ANZSCO code 2613 group), it's filling up fast. Makes sense, so that if one application is accepted, then occupation ceiling is as it is, but if one application is rejected, then it frees up one space for the EOI invite to invite 1 more person.



hmm... there r many thoughts out there.

however, I doubt Occupation matters in CO allocation, then I shud get Monday morning coz mine is in top-10 list of % filled Ceiling. And Accountants might need to wait longest having ceiling as high as 10k+ 

Looking at recent posts, 15Oct applicants CO allocation is amazing speed beyond imagination :clap2:


----------



## immi888

thewall said:


> hmm... there r many thoughts out there.
> 
> however, I doubt Occupation matters in CO allocation, then I shud get Monday morning coz mine is in top-10 list of % filled Ceiling. And Accountants might need to wait longest having ceiling as high as 10k+
> 
> Looking at recent posts, 15Oct applicants CO allocation is amazing speed beyond imagination :clap2:


I hope that's the case. I applied for mine in Oct and have uploaded all docs. So, hoping to see the CO soonest. Maybe it's the fact that all docs are ready and the fact that there are 2000 of us in Oct - so, they are aware that they need to work quicker this month...

I feel like there's someone viewing and checking our docs over and over again (someone said that they have to check it for about 35 times!) because (1) status has changed from required to received and (2) tthe arrangment of the docs 'moves' on the upload doc list. 

Does yours 'move' and has the status changed to 'received' yet?


----------



## thewall

immi888 said:


> I hope that's the case. I applied for mine in Oct and have uploaded all docs. So, hoping to see the CO soonest. Maybe it's the fact that all docs are ready and the fact that there are 2000 of us in Oct - so, they are aware that they need to work quicker this month...
> 
> I feel like there's someone viewing and checking our docs over and over again (someone said that they have to check it for about 35 times!) because (1) status has changed from required to received and (2) tthe arrangment of the docs 'moves' on the upload doc list.
> 
> Does yours 'move' and has the status changed to 'received' yet?



this is sth that confused me too.

list of Docs & even persons moving up & down everytime i log in. I'd imagine someone does check docs/application completeness before batch CO allocation but might not be the same reason why checklist being rearranged too many times.

I have stopped worring about chklist by now, and have done enough uploading based on feedback from ppl on this wonderful forum.


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> this is sth that confused me too.
> 
> list of Docs & even persons moving up & down everytime i log in. I'd imagine someone does check docs/application completeness before batch CO allocation but might not be the same reason why checklist being rearranged too many times.
> 
> I have stopped worrying about chklist by now, and have done enough uploading based on feedback from ppl on this wonderful forum.


Like they said, CO will be allocated within 4-6 weeks. So, until then, you could relax. The wait is until you get a CO (so do I) and then visa grant should not be an issue 

I hardly believe some one is looking at docs and then checking % of uploaded documents in order to allocate a CO. However, it is related to team number and how fast they are processing. 

May be Sydneysiders of this forum should meet for a Christmas lunch and whatever and celebrate the Christmas gift from DIAC


----------



## AnneChristina

immi888 said:


> I hope that's the case. I applied for mine in Oct and have uploaded all docs. So, hoping to see the CO soonest. Maybe it's the fact that all docs are ready and the fact that there are 2000 of us in Oct - so, they are aware that they need to work quicker this month...
> 
> I feel like there's someone viewing and checking our docs over and over again (someone said that they have to check it for about 35 times!) because (1) status has changed from required to received and (2) tthe arrangment of the docs 'moves' on the upload doc list.
> 
> Does yours 'move' and has the status changed to 'received' yet?


How long did it take approximately for the status to change from "required" to "received"?


----------



## nityak148

Guys.. Need clarification on the status of the documents uploaded.
there are few documents with status REQUESTED for which I need to attach for the same.

if the status for one category is RECEIVED, does that mean no further document is required ?(for ex. Job exp has many docs.. Pay slips, Job offer,IT return etc)
OR it just mean that they have received the document and it will be reviewed and they may ask further if any more evidence is required.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot

nityak148 said:


> Guys.. Need clarification on the status of the documents uploaded.
> there are few documents with status REQUESTED for which I need to attach for the same.
> 
> if the status for one category is RECEIVED, does that mean no further document is required ?(for ex. Job exp has many docs.. Pay slips, Job offer,IT return etc)
> OR it just mean that they have received the document and it will be reviewed and they may ask further if any more evidence is required.


Since you already got a CO, pretty soon you CO will send you an email with a list of all additional items (in details) that he/she needs.

Take note that different CO may have different requirements - take for instance some may require a form 80 and for 1221 whilst our IO did not even bother requesting those documents.

Goodluck!


----------



## nityak148

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Since you already got a CO, pretty soon you CO will send you an email with a list of all additional items (in details) that he/she needs.
> 
> Take note that different CO may have different requirements - take for instance some may require a form 80 and for 1221 whilst our IO did not even bother requesting those documents.
> 
> Goodluck!


Hi Tas Burrfoot... I have already received email from my CO with the list of required docs... my question is for overseas exp.. the status is RECEIVED and the list of docs uploaded r job offer, exp cert,pay slips.. I have not yet attached the IT return as I will do it soon.. and now that the status is RECEIVED.. do I really need to attach IT return doc? 

Also most of the documents for my wife are once again requested not sure why.. anyway I will upload them once again...

could be some technical error while uploading the docs.. (IELTS and ACS are requested again.. )

thanks in advance


----------



## irizk

Hi all
I have a question regarding previous countries of residence. The usual country of stay for myself and my wife is Saudi Arabia. I was born in Saudi Arabia but my wife came to Saudia after marriage. Before that she has lived mostly in Pakistan. I have put my previous country of residence as UK (I have studied from there). And I didnt put any information about my wife. Now I am thinking, should I have put Pakistan as previous country of residence for her? Please advise


----------



## ef34375

VICTORIA SS - 2 questions.

1) On attachment page of VICTORIA its asks for 4 main attachment:
- Declaration
- Resume
- Skill assessment
- IELTS TRF result

Then comes:
" Please attach additional attachments, if necessary. "

What should we attach in this ?

IT certifications / transcripts / Offer letter etc ?

2) Q7 - If you have dependants, will they be immigrating with you? *

Only me and my wife plan to migrate.
What should be the answer for this ? 

I have answered 'Yes' to Q6 question below:
Q6 - If you have a spouse, will they be immigrating with you? 

So I think 'NO' is the answer for Q7.

Please suggest .


----------



## kristy711

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum.

I have applied for 190 visa. Here is my timeline:
Visa lodged: 3 Sept 2012
Co assigned: 4 Oct 2012
Medicals and other requested dics received by CO: 19 Oct 2012
Now waiting, waiting and waiting:ranger:

Could somebody pls explain me something as im really confused here:

How long might it take to assess the health if they were referred?

If CO asks for form 80, does it nean that character checks and national security checks will be performed by them? How long does it usually take to perform all those checks?

Do the always perform employment verification? If yes how do the do it? At this stage i dont want my employer to find out of my intentions to migrate to australia

Thank you very much

Btw my CO is from team 33; initials AM. Anyone else has this CO?


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi All,

While Submitting EOI for 190 Visa, would the points calculator( 5 points for 190) be also added and displayed in the summary page of EOI ? 

It is displaying that I have 70 points in total where as I have just 65 points when doing manually. does the system consider 70 points because I have selected for just 190 Visa type ?

Please clarify. Appreciate your quick response.


----------



## kristy711

Hi Tsanmuganathan,

For me they did not ads additional 5 points when submitting EOI, even though i have applied only for 190 visa. I believe the extra 5 points are for a different reason.

Cheers


----------



## immi888

AnneChristina said:


> How long did it take approximately for the status to change from "required" to "received"?


For the first batch of docs, it was overnight. (i.e. in about 12 hours at the max I would say) that they turned to 'received'. I uploaded about 5 additional docs later (can't remember how many exactly but around there), those remain as 'required'. I think they have started working on my docs and so are pass the stage of marking the 2nd batch by then, that may be why - just a guess though 

However, they will give you a signal that they have all your docs because when they can see that you've uploaded enough, they will change the status to 'application received' (instead of 'in progress') and the list of docs uploaded on the 2nd half of the page empties - it stays that way for a while before it goes back to 'in progress' and the list of docs uploaded on the 2nd half of the page returns . That happened for both batches.

I think they are viewing it though - because I contacted DIAC to check if I got a few docs uploaded correctly, the few docs went up the list and stayed together for a while (as if someone is checking the few docs for me) and then it's back to the random moving list again.


----------



## immi888

nityak148 said:


> Hi Tas Burrfoot... I have already received email from my CO with the list of required docs... my question is for overseas exp.. the status is RECEIVED and the list of docs uploaded r job offer, exp cert,pay slips.. I have not yet attached the IT return as I will do it soon.. and now that the status is RECEIVED.. do I really need to attach IT return doc?
> 
> Also most of the documents for my wife are once again requested not sure why.. anyway I will upload them once again...
> 
> could be some technical error while uploading the docs.. (IELTS and ACS are requested again.. )
> 
> thanks in advance


Yes, I read in some of the threads here that there has been some technical problems - making it not possible for CO to view the list of docs. Then, they would request for them again.


----------



## tshanmuganathan

kristy711 said:


> Hi Tsanmuganathan,
> 
> For me they did not ads additional 5 points when submitting EOI, even though i have applied only for 190 visa. I believe the extra 5 points are for a different reason.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Kristy711. 

But I got reply for another thread that "Additional 5 points would be added and it is as expected." 

Please not I have just opted for 190 visa type as my SOL list is available only in 190 Visa type.

Can any one else comment if it as expected ?

I have checked my application thoroughly and I haven't got those additional points any where else. 

Please help.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot

nityak148 said:


> Hi Tas Burrfoot... I have already received email from my CO with the list of required docs... my question is for overseas exp.. the status is RECEIVED and the list of docs uploaded r job offer, exp cert,pay slips.. I have not yet attached the IT return as I will do it soon.. and now that the status is RECEIVED.. do I really need to attach IT return doc?
> 
> Also most of the documents for my wife are once again requested not sure why.. anyway I will upload them once again...
> 
> could be some technical error while uploading the docs.. (IELTS and ACS are requested again.. )
> 
> thanks in advance


I can only suggest this to make your application very simple:

(1) only provide what was specifically asked by your case officer - if the IT return was not asked, do not provide it...
(2) send your documents via email - attaching it in the eVisa system is a pain in the a$$


----------



## nav.mahajan

Can someone just let me know... what the status of meds displaying in portal for a person... when meds are further referred..... is it still recommended or requested or received?????


----------



## opfian

Tas Burrfoot said:


> I can only suggest this to make your application very simple:
> 
> (1) only provide what was specifically asked by your case officer - if the IT return was not asked, do not provide it...
> (2) send your documents via email - attaching it in the eVisa system is a pain in the a$$




I liked it!


----------



## ATA

Is it acceptable by DIAC if we fill up the Form 80 & 47 using computer instead of pen? Can any one speak from their experience so far?

Regards,
ATA


----------



## immi888

ATA said:


> Is it acceptable by DIAC if we fill up the Form 80 & 47 using computer instead of pen? Can any one speak from their experience so far?
> 
> Regards,
> ATA


Yes, it's acceptable - but you can't save it after filling it in - you have to print it and then scan it.


----------



## borntobeaussie

Guys its been long time now since my application and still have not been assigned a CO. I applied on 4th Oct.

Also I have another question, does DIAC actually check the documents for authenticity from the source, say for example, my birth certi, will they go to the municipal department and check whether the document is authentic(or they just see if the copy is certified). My fear is that with the speed of the municipal corporation, universities etc in India, it will take forever to get a reply of authenticity from these authorities.
Maybe I am just fretting as I am waiting without any change in status.


----------



## Rekha Raman

kristy711 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa. Here is my timeline:
> Visa lodged: 3 Sept 2012
> Co assigned: 4 Oct 2012
> Medicals and other requested dics received by CO: 19 Oct 2012
> Now waiting, waiting and waiting:ranger:
> 
> Could somebody pls explain me something as im really confused here:
> 
> How long might it take to assess the health if they were referred?
> 
> If CO asks for form 80, does it nean that character checks and national security checks will be performed by them? How long does it usually take to perform all those checks?
> 
> Do the always perform employment verification? If yes how do the do it? At this stage i dont want my employer to find out of my intentions to migrate to australia
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> Btw my CO is from team 33; initials AM. Anyone else has this CO?


Hi,

Form 80 is to get all your personal details not for any verification purposes... I believe the docs u submitted as national identity docs and PCC will suffice for national & character check and no specific checks will be done on that front..

Meds are referred for all to global health for finalization and according to current timelines and update from global health its taking exactly one month for meds finalization due to high volumes.

Team 33 is very unpredictable team and they mostly do employment checks and job verification, this is what i understood from other expats on this forum... so I would suggest if any possibility of keeping ur employer informed about ur current situation then do it to be on safer side..

hope this helps...

Regards,
REkha


----------



## Rekha Raman

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While Submitting EOI for 190 Visa, would the points calculator( 5 points for 190) be also added and displayed in the summary page of EOI ?
> 
> It is displaying that I have 70 points in total where as I have just 65 points when doing manually. does the system consider 70 points because I have selected for just 190 Visa type ?
> 
> Please clarify. Appreciate your quick response.


This could only mean u also might have done same mistake as many did while submitting EOI, check if you have selected the question where it says "Do you satisfy australian study requirement" this qn is actually have you studied in australia and erroneously if you have selected yes then u get additional 5 pnts....

Rekha


----------



## GoinDownUnder

i'm thisclose to pulling all my hair out on this one o_0

i have attached all the documents in the e-visa portal. the CO has sent me an email nearly 3 weeks ago requesting for all the documents I have already uploaded in the portal but nonetheless, I sent all these documents via email again.

I logged in the portal today, the document status is still "Requested" / "Required" and lo and behold all the documents I have attached and was able to see days ago were gone. 
I have inquired on the CO via the team6 email and the [email protected] email to clarify if the documents have been successfully received and if they were to please explain why the status in the portal remains the same.

I have sent them two emails since last week but still got no reply.

Light of hope, anyone?


----------



## amits

Guys - I have a problem on Evisa home page. 
I do not see anything to upload documents for me, my spouse and Child.

Only thing I see is the "Attach Documents" on top right corner of the page. But when I click on this button, the po-up window only shows my name in the Applicant dropdown.

Has anyone got any clue on this?


----------



## sona

Hello GoinDownUnder

I was almost in the same boat like you before my grant.My CO asked for a few documents which were already uploaded.Even after sending them,the status in the portal used to show "required".CO will contact you for sure if at all he/she requires additional documents.Until then they will not reply/confirm through mails.
Don't worry.Be cool.You will get the grant soon


----------



## GoinDownUnder

sona said:


> Hello GoinDownUnder
> 
> I was almost in the same boat like you before my grant.My CO asked for a few documents which were already uploaded.Even after sending them,the status in the portal used to show "required".CO will contact you for sure if at all he/she requires additional documents.Until then they will not reply/confirm through mails.
> Don't worry.Be cool.You will get the grant soon


great! thanks for that ray of hope!! :clap2: .. i'm just worried sick that they did not receive any of the documents I sent them.


----------



## raj12

*Medical test booking*

Hi I have submitted my application need to upload document can I use my TRN # to do the medical booking or something else is required?


----------



## tabrezqureshi

*Application Ack*

Dears,

The Agent has applied 189 Visa application 16th Oct and received the email and has a date of 16th October as visa appliation date, can I consider this date as the ack. and think that within 4 to 5 weeks from this date CO will assigned.

I am preparing my Meds and PCCs

Please advice.


----------



## nav.mahajan

GoinDownUnder said:


> great! thanks for that ray of hope!! :clap2: .. i'm just worried sick that they did not receive any of the documents I sent them.


The problem is with e-Visa.... i had uploaded a lot of docs for me and no doc is displaying for me... There system is bad.... b buggy.... :boxing:


----------



## immi888

raj12 said:


> Hi I have submitted my application need to upload document can I use my TRN # to do the medical booking or something else is required?


TRN and passport number are the important numbers to use in the medical booking and medical forms. Most online medical booking only asks for TRN number though if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kangaroo20

I couldn't believe my eyes that I have a case officer now !!! Exactly in two weeks. Officer asked for some of the documents that I have already uploaded--I wonder why. Unfortunately, I'm on annual leave and not in Sydney. So, I have to wait until I'm back to my medical and take it from there.


----------



## thewall

Kangaroo20 said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes that I have a case officer now !!! Exactly in two weeks. Officer asked for some of the documents that I have already uploaded--I wonder why. Unfortunately, I'm on annual leave and not in Sydney. So, I have to wait until I'm back to my medical and take it from there.



:clap2: :clap2:

may be most people r sitting idle :confused2: once Invites received 
btw which team & wht docs being asked.


----------



## ATA

immi888 said:


> Yes, it's acceptable - but you can't save it after filling it in - you have to print it and then scan it.


Thanks immi888, you can save it if you use Acrobat pro version. It's very convenient.

May 2012 - IELTS | Aug 2012 - ACS | Aug 2012 - EOI | 1 Sep 2012 - Invitation | 20-9-12 - App lodged | 25-9-12 - Ack received | 23-10-12 CO Allocated


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> may be most people r sitting idle :confused2: once Invites received
> btw which team & wht docs being asked.


You will get a co very soon since we applied on the same day (?). Have you finalized your med ? 

I got Team 4 (seems they are very active). Docs are form 80 (I have to ask my parents' DoB again ), meds, passport bio pages , AFP clearance (I suppose because its little older than a year). 

Any idea on what basis CO is getting allocated ? Is onshore and offshore still playing a role ?


----------



## thewall

Kangaroo20 said:


> You will get a co very soon since we applied on the same day (?). Have you finalized your med ?
> 
> I got Team 4 (seems they are very active). Docs are form 80 (I have to ask my parents' DoB again ), meds, passport bio pages , AFP clearance (I suppose because its little older than a year).
> 
> Any idea on what basis CO is getting allocated ? Is onshore and offshore still playing a role ?



I did my MED on Sat, but dont see any change in online status yet, not sure where to look for MED status change :confused2:

last few days we have seen T4 getting allocated for 189 - so i guess its based on case load on each team. (190 probably going to T33).

Form80 is really a nightmare,


----------



## nav.mahajan

*Meds status for further referred*

HI all,

I'm asking below question again:

"Can someone just let me know... what the status of meds displaying in portal for a person... when meds are further referred..... is it still recommended or requested or received?????"

thanks,


----------



## anmic

How do you know when a CO is allocated? Is there any email or a status change?


----------



## Tomede

Hi guys

I seriously need your help on this -I lodged my 190 visa application on 5th September 2012. Up to date, 8 weeks had passed that my agent and myself yet to be contacted by any case officer to progress further.
As per immigration website indicated, 190 skilled CO allocation is within 5 wks of lodgement. 8 weeks waiting time apparently raised my concern to this application 

Can someone shed some light on what should I do at this stage? 

What are the channels I can enquire to?

Is the delay because of I have a secondary applicant ?


Thanks very much in advance... Please help if you can.

Cheers


----------



## plutology

what is the date format when filling up the lodge form?

the system state error when i put date formate as 29/10/2012..


----------



## OZOZOZ

TOMEDE.......
i am also in the waiting list but my agent said to be assured that our application is waiting for assessment.
They will contact you if they require any additional document from your side. its presume that you have alredy uploaded all documents at time time od lodgement of application. about meds and pcc again I presume that have frontloaded all these.

meanwhile they are processing with nour application for external verifications. 
Hope we will get it soon.
I have lodged mine on 7 sep 2012. no contact yet.
Regards,


----------



## immi888

ATA said:


> Thanks immi888, you can save it if you use Acrobat pro version. It's very convenient.
> 
> May 2012 - IELTS | Aug 2012 - ACS | Aug 2012 - EOI | 1 Sep 2012 - Invitation | 20-9-12 - App lodged | 25-9-12 - Ack received | 23-10-12 CO Allocated


No problems!  Remember also that if you need to sign the doc at the last page, then you'll need to at least print the last page, sign it, scan it and then attached it to the ones you've saved with Acrobat pro (p/s: thanks for the tip on Acrobat pro)


----------



## Tomede

OZOZOZ said:


> TOMEDE.......
> i am also in the waiting list but my agent said to be assured that our application is waiting for assessment.
> They will contact you if they require any additional document from your side. its presume that you have alredy uploaded all documents at time time od lodgement of application. about meds and pcc again I presume that have frontloaded all these.
> 
> meanwhile they are processing with nour application for external verifications.
> Hope we will get it soon.
> I have lodged mine on 7 sep 2012. no contact yet.
> Regards,


thanks ozozoz for your reply.

Yes, I have done the meds and pcc at very early stage. Can I assume someone is taking care of my case although no one contact me yet? 

Is there any timeline or I will only have to wait ?

You know how jealous I feel when I see people got their visa granted in a reasonable time

Cheers


----------



## OZOZOZ

Tomede....

Yes I can understand... but not feel jealous... evertyhing in life is a precious gift from HIM. 
I can understand the emotions... yes we can assuem, that they are looking to our application, as my agent said it.
The timelines are within 2-6 months,, but they (DIAC) finalize the 176/190/489 withing 3 months maximun to maximum.. its extereme case when thet took more time. 
a case loaded with 200 files a week... so you can suume the delays are geniuin .. moreover verthinag man has its own style of working.
we not need to woorry as per we are confident with genuanity of our application.

take care,


----------



## Kangaroo20

anmic said:


> How do you know when a CO is allocated? Is there any email or a status change?


I didn't see any status change. But received an email. You will know when get a CO, you really can't miss it.


----------



## oberthur

I applied on 24th of September also has no contact until now. Have uploaded PCC and medicals and I don't have second applicant, just myself


----------



## Tomede

OZOZOZ said:


> Tomede....
> 
> Yes I can understand... but not feel jealous... evertyhing in life is a precious gift from HIM.
> I can understand the emotions... yes we can assuem, that they are looking to our application, as my agent said it.
> The timelines are within 2-6 months,, but they (DIAC) finalize the 176/190/489 withing 3 months maximun to maximum.. its extereme case when thet took more time.
> a case loaded with 200 files a week... so you can suume the delays are geniuin .. moreover verthinag man has its own style of working.
> we not need to woorry as per we are confident with genuanity of our application.
> 
> take care,


thanks for giving me a peace of mind .

looking forward to the good news in very near time


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> I did my MED on Sat, but dont see any change in online status yet, not sure where to look for MED status change :confused2:
> 
> last few days we have seen T4 getting allocated for 189 - so i guess its based on case load on each team. (190 probably going to T33).
> 
> Form80 is really a nightmare,


Could you tell me where can I do med on a Saturday ?


----------



## ecg78

Kangaroo20 said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes that I have a case officer now !!! Exactly in two weeks. Officer asked for some of the documents that I have already uploaded--I wonder why. Unfortunately, I'm on annual leave and not in Sydney. So, I have to wait until I'm back to my medical and take it from there.


Thats super fast! What was your occupation?


----------



## borntobeaussie

Got the CO assigned yesterday,
He has asked for 

Primary applicant

PCC(form 80 included)
Proof of overseas occupation(dunno why is that coz I have not claimed a single point on experience)

Secondary applicant

Birth Certi
Passport
Proof of marriage
PCC(form 80)

Now this Form 80 is a nightmare and just trying to complete it. Rest of the documents are ready


----------



## migo83

kristy711 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa. Here is my timeline:
> Visa lodged: 3 Sept 2012
> Co assigned: 4 Oct 2012
> Medicals and other requested dics received by CO: 19 Oct 2012
> Now waiting, waiting and waiting:ranger:
> 
> Could somebody pls explain me something as im really confused here:
> 
> How long might it take to assess the health if they were referred?
> 
> If CO asks for form 80, does it nean that character checks and national security checks will be performed by them? How long does it usually take to perform all those checks?
> 
> Do the always perform employment verification? If yes how do the do it? At this stage i dont want my employer to find out of my intentions to migrate to australia
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> Btw my CO is from team 33; initials AM. Anyone else has this CO?



You just need to relax many guys on this forum got their grant quickly although C/O requested form 80 and about the health referred I think it might take long because Global Health has huge backlog as they say.

By the way I have the same C/O but my case is very different as I postponed my spouse's medicals because she is pregnant and can't do x-ray but for me my medicals also referred and I don't know anything about it but I am sure they are in good hands.

about employment verification, someone from the Australian embassy called me and asked a few questions about my job description, salary and other stuff and they told me that they have to make sure employment letter is authentic and they have to contact HR...so I think you gotta tell them better or you can tell the caller from the embassy that you do not wish to let your employer know, it is completely up to you.

By the way the C/O is very helpful and replies to emails quickly but try not to bother him with too many emails or he will stop responding


----------



## immi888

borntobeaussie said:


> Got the CO assigned yesterday,
> He has asked for
> 
> Primary applicant
> 
> PCC(form 80 included)
> Proof of overseas occupation(dunno why is that coz I have not claimed a single point on experience)
> 
> Secondary applicant
> 
> Birth Certi
> Passport
> Proof of marriage
> PCC(form 80)
> 
> Now this Form 80 is a nightmare and just trying to complete it. Rest of the documents are ready


Which team number is the CO from?


----------



## fivetd

Got CO yesterday. His initials are M.E. team6 Adelaide.
He asked:
Primary Applicant:
Passport photo size

Secondary Applicant:
Birth Certificate
Police Clearance
Passport Photograph
Marriage certificate
Form 80
Form 1221
Passport Travel Document


----------



## plutology

i try to lodge earlier.. but the system doesnt allow me to go through i put date format as 29/10/2012 dd/mm/yyyy
it's in the 3rd page where i need to key in DOB, passport date etc...


what is the date format in the lodge form?


----------



## destinationaustralia

borntobeaussie said:


> Got the CO assigned yesterday,
> He has asked for
> 
> Primary applicant
> 
> PCC(form 80 included)
> Proof of overseas occupation(dunno why is that coz I have not claimed a single point on experience)
> 
> Secondary applicant
> 
> Birth Certi
> Passport
> Proof of marriage
> PCC(form 80)
> 
> Now this Form 80 is a nightmare and just trying to complete it. Rest of the documents are ready



Congratulations! Wish a speedy grant for you.
Is PCC the same as form 80? I think the overseas experience thing may not be for points but may be in general. Are the requirements already submitted ones. I see a lot of cases where the CO asks for documents already submitted by applicants.
I got my PCC done yesterday. Going for medicals now.

Cheers!


----------



## immi888

borntobeaussie said:


> Got the CO assigned yesterday,
> He has asked for
> 
> Primary applicant
> 
> PCC(form 80 included)
> Proof of overseas occupation(dunno why is that coz I have not claimed a single point on experience)
> 
> Secondary applicant
> 
> Birth Certi
> Passport
> Proof of marriage
> PCC(form 80)
> 
> Now this Form 80 is a nightmare and just trying to complete it. Rest of the documents are ready


Which team number is the CO from? Also, is your current/ past overseas occupations related to your selected occupation (eventhough you didn't claim any points on them)? Maybe that's why he asked for proof of it? :confused2:


----------



## borntobeaussie

Hi Destination/IMMI888
The CO is from team 2(Adelaide)

Well I have a peculiar case where part of my experience(2 years) is related to my skill nominated skill and part of it(4 years) is not related at all. Thats the reason why I could not claim any points in the n the experience area. I understand earlier DIAC had a requirement of recent experience where you needed to be employed in any profession in the last 2 years, They have removed it currently. Anyways the CO has asked for documents which I have uploaded as well for my spouse like birth certi etc. I am not concerned coz my points break up is like this:

Age-30
Education-15
IELTS-20

So my experience is not relevant though I am providing all documents like experience letters, offer letters, payslips etc. Just in case the CO needs it for some purpose.

Just keeping fingers crossed now.

PCC is a separate document I have got from the embassy and I will also uploaded form 80 which I guess tells the CO for what all countries I need a PCC(among a host of all other details regarding you and anyone on the application).



immi888 said:


> Which team number is the CO from? Also, is your current/ past overseas occupations related to your selected occupation (eventhough you didn't claim any points on them)? Maybe that's why he asked for proof of it? :confused2:


----------



## thewall

Kangaroo20 said:


> Could you tell me where can I do med on a Saturday ?


Depend on Clinic near to u. Give them a buz to fix your appointment - if they r open on weekend.

also note - if possible choose eHealth clinic

cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie

Waht do you guys think? Should I be worried that they are asking for WE certis


----------



## immi888

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Destination/IMMI888
> The CO is from team 2(Adelaide)
> 
> Well I have a peculiar case where part of my experience(2 years) is related to my skill nominated skill and part of it(4 years) is not related at all. Thats the reason why I could not claim any points in the n the experience area. I understand earlier DIAC had a requirement of recent experience where you needed to be employed in any profession in the last 2 years, They have removed it currently. Anyways the CO has asked for documents which I have uploaded as well for my spouse like birth certi etc. I am not concerned coz my points break up is like this:
> 
> Age-30
> Education-15
> IELTS-20
> 
> So my experience is not relevant though I am providing all documents like experience letters, offer letters, payslips etc. Just in case the CO needs it for some purpose.
> 
> Just keeping fingers crossed now.
> 
> PCC is a separate document I have got from the embassy and I will also uploaded form 80 which I guess tells the CO for what all countries I need a PCC(among a host of all other details regarding you and anyone on the application).


Yes, I thought that might be the case. The computer sends signals from the application form and it's up to co to manually check for the relevant things. So, when we click on 'closely related' the computer will send the co a signal and it's up to the co to manually check whether the docs is needed or not. 

In your case, the docs are not needed as you are not claiming points, and some cos would not ask for it upon manually checking - but your co probably just followed the signals from the computer system quickly and left it at that - it's ok - it's up to them what they want at the end of the day, you've gone this far - just give them what they ask for - it does not matter - your grant is almost there  Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## immi888

borntobeaussie said:


> Waht do you guys think? Should I be worried that they are asking for WE certis


what does WE stand for ... is it 'work experience'?? If so, and if you're sure that you don't need to claim points for work experience, then everything should be ok. Maybe you could recalculate your points collected based on the documentation you submitted and the number of points the skillselect system gave you in your EOI - just for peace of mind.

But following from previous threads, I would think that things are fine at the point score level becuase otherwise, the co will send you an email will legal regulations saying that you have not met the point score and to give some more evidence. You never got such an email at the moment, so I think unless there is such an email, it's so far so good for you...


----------



## borntobeaussie

Ya I have checked the points calculation just now. Everything seems fine. I know if the points claim was incorrect the CO would ask for clarification. Will send in the documents tomorrow and will take it from there.


immi888 said:


> what does WE stand for ... is it 'work experience'?? If so, and if you're sure that you don't need to claim points for work experience, then everything should be ok. Maybe you could recalculate your points collected based on the documentation you submitted and the number of points the skillselect system gave you in your EOI - just for peace of mind.
> 
> But following from previous threads, I would think that things are fine at the point score level becuase otherwise, the co will send you an email will legal regulations saying that you have not met the point score and to give some more evidence. You never got such an email at the moment, so I think unless there is such an email, it's so far so good for you...


----------



## varoonverma

Received the following from the CO this morning.

"Thank you. No further infromation is required at this time."

Had provided the CO couple of documents lately
Form 1221, Payslip and wife's Aus. Fed Police Clearance.

Any guesses, what's next ?

Thanks!


----------



## omarau

For the guys who already got the visa grants and were asked to fill out form 8 during the process: How long it takes ffrom the time form 80 is provided till the visa grant?


----------



## ecg78

Got my 189 visa today!
No contact from CO at all.
First I got an email saying that my EOI has been removed. Then I got the grant letter.
Juhuu! Applied on 15 Oct.


----------



## immi888

Congrats!!! You got an instant grant! :clap2:

Don't mind sharing with us what docs you've uploaded?


----------



## ecg78

It was team7.

I uploaded all the asked docs in the check list...nothing more.
Like passport, ACS, IELTS, ID, Police check, birth cert, emp refs and pension statement.


----------



## immi888

ecg78 said:


> It was team7.
> 
> I uploaded all the asked docs in the check list...nothing more.
> Like passport, ACS, IELTS, ID, Police check, birth cert, emp refs and pension statement.


Did you claim points for all those docs - i.e. did you claim for work experience too?


----------



## antonyvkj

ecg78 said:


> Got my 189 visa today!
> No contact from CO at all.
> First I got an email saying that my EOI has been removed. Then I got the grant letter.
> Juhuu! Applied on 15 Oct.


Congrats....It is really lightening fast  
are you an onshore / offshore applicant?


----------



## AnneChristina

ecg78 said:


> Got my 189 visa today!
> No contact from CO at all.
> First I got an email saying that my EOI has been removed. Then I got the grant letter.
> Juhuu! Applied on 15 Oct.


Omg, this is soo incredibly quick!!! Many congratulations :clap2:


----------



## ecg78

i applied onshore but came home yesterday


----------



## rks890

Hi,

I have booked my medicals for tomorrow, The clinic has asked me to carry HAP ID Letter, can someone Please help me what this letter exactly is and how can I get it ? 

I have also told to fill up form 26 and 160, 
had doubts regarding following questions,



Q 6. Intended Occupation/Activity in Australia.

Q 11. At which office have you lodged your application.

can anyone help who has undergone Medicals, 

Thanks.


----------



## ramar777

Hi All,

First of all thanks to all the open-minded souls for sharing your valuable inputs.

I 'm 7+ exp Software Tester. Did a initial assessment in y-axis and found to be positive. As per the assessment, I qualify for subclass 190 visa type. Would like to know if I can go ahead with this.

Please let me know if anybody is in this phase. Your experience regarding consultants and process will be helpful. 

Regards, Ramnath


----------



## nav.mahajan

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have booked my medicals for tomorrow, The clinic has asked me to carry HAP ID Letter, can someone Please help me what this letter exactly is and how can I get it ?
> 
> I have also told to fill up form 26 and 160,
> had doubts regarding following questions,
> 
> 
> 
> Q 6. Intended Occupation/Activity in Australia.
> 
> Q 11. At which office have you lodged your application.
> 
> can anyone help who has undergone Medicals,
> 
> Thanks.


what you do..... have to put in intended occupation..... 
online should be the ans for next qns.....

mail health operations on their ID to get the HR ID's... they reply in a day..... [email protected] is the id you can mail....


----------



## rks890

cheers.. appreciate your quick reply..


----------



## donkphilip

*Moc*

Guys,

Today for me and my kid, the medical got finalized. But my wife's result referred to MOC. She is having some hearing problem. Not using any hearing aid. One ear is not in proper shape. Will that affect her result and leads to visa rejection??? CO blatantly said only that is pending to finalize our application.


----------



## paki_migrant

Dear All,

I have gone through my medicals last week (requested by CO), but the doctor has not asked me to provide form 26EH and 160EH instead they filled forms similar to the aforementioned and uploaded the results. The "organize health examination" button disappeared very next day but the "health requirement, evidence of" is still showing 'requested'. I want to ask if it is mendatory to fill forms 26EH and 160EH even in e-health process and to upload them ?
I will appreciate a reply on this.


----------



## tintin_papay

paki_migrant said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have gone through my medicals last week (requested by CO), but the doctor has not asked me to provide form 26EH and 160EH instead they filled forms similar to the aforementioned and uploaded the results. The "organize health examination" button disappeared very next day but the "health requirement, evidence of" is still showing 'requested'. I want to ask if it is mendatory to fill forms 26EH and 160EH even in e-health process and to upload them ?
> I will appreciate a reply on this.


your co asked for meds? this is awsome!!


----------



## rks890

*CO allocated*

Hi guys,

got my CO allocated, she has requested medicals and documents by mail, Initials are RL from Team 2 (Adelaide), anyone on the forum with the same CO, please share your experience.:whoo:


----------



## rks890

*CO*

Hi,

got my CO allocated, she has requested medicals and documents by mail, Initials are RL from Team 2 (Adelaide), anyone on the forum with the same CO, please share your experience.


----------



## OZOZOZ

rks890..

Congrates .... will you please add your signatures to indicate the timeline.... 
thanks,


----------



## sydney1975

paki_migrant said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have gone through my medicals last week (requested by CO), but the doctor has not asked me to provide form 26EH and 160EH instead they filled forms similar to the aforementioned and uploaded the results. The "organize health examination" button disappeared very next day but the "health requirement, evidence of" is still showing 'requested'. I want to ask if it is mendatory to fill forms 26EH and 160EH even in e-health process and to upload them ?
> I will appreciate a reply on this.


Hi,

No it is not required. The hospitals use those forms just for their records. They lookup the details filled in those forms and then populate the details at the time of their upload. This is what the hospital here in Bangalore had told me when I had done my medicals. You do not have to worry, they will upload your reports online.

For me also the "organize health examination" link had disappeared and the health requirement for me as well as my dependents showed as Required even after 10 days of my completing the medicals.

I suggest that you wait for about a week or so and if you still do not see any updates then email [email protected] with your details like TRN, name, passport, DOB requesting them to provide you with an update on your medicals.

They will reply to you within 1-2 days. This is how I came to know my results. They replied to me that my medicals were received and finalized for me as well as all my dependents.


Hope this helps.

Good Luck!!
Regards,
Sydney1975


----------



## destinationaustralia

borntobeaussie said:


> Waht do you guys think? Should I be worried that they are asking for WE certis


I don't think so. This must be some routine stuff by the CO. You aren't claiming any points for WE and educational qualification has already been assessed by EA. So nothing to worry about.

Cheers!


----------



## alishahidi786

*Info*



goingtooz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good news
> 
> I have got my 190 grant today.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your valuable suggestions through out.


Hey nice to hear that you received the Visa Congrats,

I am from Karachi and I have just send the docs to Vetassess, can you tell me how long vetasses take the time to access your docs

Also have you put your case by a Consultant or yourself.

I am mentioning my email and mob number here will be very thankful if you can contact me or give me your contact details so I may able to take some useful info from you

00923212951938
[email protected]

Best Regards,

Ali


----------



## buddi

That's super-duper quick. Congratulations!

May you share how long did it take to process Garda certificate from Ireland? And how did you manage to receive the certificate being onshore here?





ecg78 said:


> It was team7.
> 
> I uploaded all the asked docs in the check list...nothing more.
> Like passport, ACS, IELTS, ID, Police check, birth cert, emp refs and pension statement.


----------



## fivetd

A little update.
So on 29th of October I was assigned the CO. I have submitted all the documents he requested except the health clearance. The documents I have sent have the status changed from requested to received.
Now about the meds, we did the medical tests on 12th of October but due to an error in e-health system the panel doctor was unable to upload the test results. Finally last week they were able to upload my results and for my wife still some issues with the system. Global health gave the panel doctor a different health request ID for my wife last week but still didn't worked. Now they gave the doctor another one and I hope today the panel doctor will be able to upload the results.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue

fivetd said:


> A little update.
> So on 29th of October I was assigned the CO. I have submitted all the documents he requested except the health clearance. The documents I have sent have the status changed from requested to received.
> Now about the meds, we did the medical tests on 12th of October but due to an error in e-health system the panel doctor was unable to upload the test results. Finally last week they were able to upload my results and for my wife still some issues with the system. Global health gave the panel doctor a different health request ID for my wife last week but still didn't worked. Now they gave the doctor another one and I hope today the panel doctor will be able to upload the results.


congratulations! you're very close now!


----------



## Harsha Vardhan

Congrats......


----------



## plutology

how days after payment (lodged visa) are we allow to upload documents?? i see somewhere is 28 day??


----------



## paki_migrant

sydney1975 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No it is not required. The hospitals use those forms just for their records. They lookup the details filled in those forms and then populate the details at the time of their upload. This is what the hospital here in Bangalore had told me when I had done my medicals. You do not have to worry, they will upload your reports online.
> 
> For me also the "organize health examination" link had disappeared and the health requirement for me as well as my dependents showed as Required even after 10 days of my completing the medicals.
> 
> I suggest that you wait for about a week or so and if you still do not see any updates then email [email protected] with your details like TRN, name, passport, DOB requesting them to provide you with an update on your medicals.
> 
> They will reply to you within 1-2 days. This is how I came to know my results. They replied to me that my medicals were received and finalized for me as well as all my dependents.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> Regards,
> Sydney1975


Thanks a lot... my best wishes for you to have ur visa grant asap


----------



## momin

plutology said:


> how days after payment (lodged visa) are we allow to upload documents?? i see somewhere is 28 day??



I was able to upload just after payment. I think if the system is ok you can upload 
same time......


----------



## plutology

momin said:


> I was able to upload just after payment. I think if the system is ok you can upload
> same time......


can i upload the docs at different time? 

upload then save then come back another to upload again???


----------



## nav.mahajan

plutology said:


> can i upload the docs at different time?
> 
> upload then save then come back another to upload again???


Yup you can upload docs in chunks.... and they will be there in system.... 

technically you have the time frame till Co is assigned to your case. but 28 days after you have logged the application.... 28 days when Co asks for docs..... Hope this sorts out ur concern.... :ranger:


----------



## varoonverma

Auslover, Kotsya, any1...

Just called DIAC and the rep told me that my app is under 'external checks'.

NE Idea how long it is currently taking with these checks in the new 190 Visa format.

Thanks


----------



## tryingaustralia

*Got my Grant Notification today!*

Guys, just again when I lost hope - it turned out to be a bright start.... got my Grant Notification mail today.

And as I had thought to myself - I owe my first thanks to this forum. Thanks to all lovely people around, helping each other through the process. This is where i got to learn about the process and the strength to quit my contract with my agent and apply independently.... thanks again guys!

Now heres the update ...

Got an email from skill select that "Your SkillSelec​t EOI has been removed".

Then, got a Grant Notificati​on email from Case Officer - Team 33, brisbane with the grant letter and attachments provided as PDF files.

It contained a Grant Notification.pdf, 
Visa Grant Important Information.pdf,
Visa grant notice.pdf and a
Client Service Information.pdf

My application status is "Finalised".
All doc attachment links have gone, only a final list with what was uploaded is available.
Additionally, grant letter is available for all download from all applicants. but the link is not working so cant see it yet.

Tried logging onto skill select but giving me an error message "The supplied EOI reference number cannot be matched to a username.". Hopefully this is ok ... someone pls advice!

The grant letter says "No specific conditions apply to your visa however additional information regarding your visa entitlements is outlined in the Important Information attachment."

And the imp info attachment clearly lists the condition - "remain in the State or Territory for a period of at least two (2) years".... this is specifically to clear out all the doubts that we have about the movement out of state despite showing our commitment intially.

So this is a begining to new life... may god help us all to get to our dreams sooner! all the best to everyone around waiting for grants...


----------



## thewall

Ok folks,

I have my CO now, T4.

Requested list:
Passport Bio Pages
PCC & MED
Birth certificate
Transcript


----------



## nav.mahajan

tryingaustralia said:


> Guys, just again when I lost hope - it turned out to be a bright start.... got my Grant Notification mail today.
> 
> And as I had thought to myself - I owe my first thanks to this forum. Thanks to all lovely people around, helping each other through the process. This is where i got to learn about the process and the strength to quit my contract with my agent and apply independently.... thanks again guys!
> 
> So this is a begining to new life... may god help us all to get to our dreams sooner! all the best to everyone around waiting for grants...


Congrats buddy.... :clap2::clap2: EOI is deleted from the system when grant is given for a case..... You might get a notification or may be not.... 

That doesn't matter now.... you have the grant letter with you.. that matters a lot.... All the best with future endeavors... see u some time soon.... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## wanttomove

tryingaustralia said:


> Guys, just again when I lost hope - it turned out to be a bright start.... got my Grant Notification mail today.
> 
> And as I had thought to myself - I owe my first thanks to this forum. Thanks to all lovely people around, helping each other through the process. This is where i got to learn about the process and the strength to quit my contract with my agent and apply independently.... thanks again guys!
> 
> Now heres the update ...
> 
> Got an email from skill select that "Your SkillSelec​t EOI has been removed".
> 
> Then, got a Grant Notificati​on email from Case Officer - Team 33, brisbane with the grant letter and attachments provided as PDF files.
> 
> It contained a Grant Notification.pdf,
> Visa Grant Important Information.pdf,
> Visa grant notice.pdf and a
> Client Service Information.pdf
> 
> My application status is "Finalised".
> All doc attachment links have gone, only a final list with what was uploaded is available.
> Additionally, grant letter is available for all download from all applicants. but the link is not working so cant see it yet.
> 
> Tried logging onto skill select but giving me an error message "The supplied EOI reference number cannot be matched to a username.". Hopefully this is ok ... someone pls advice!
> 
> The grant letter says "No specific conditions apply to your visa however additional information regarding your visa entitlements is outlined in the Important Information attachment."
> 
> And the imp info attachment clearly lists the condition - "remain in the State or Territory for a period of at least two (2) years".... this is specifically to clear out all the doubts that we have about the movement out of state despite showing our commitment intially.
> 
> So this is a begining to new life... may god help us all to get to our dreams sooner! all the best to everyone around waiting for grants...


Congratulations mate! That's really big and good new indeed!
Wishing you success for the new life.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## spin123

thewall said:


> Ok folks,
> 
> I have my CO now, T4.
> 
> Requested list:
> Passport Bio Pages
> PCC & MED
> Birth certificate
> Transcript


Awesome mate.


----------



## ksantosh7

Hello,seniors

I am in a urgent need of your help, as I've been asked by my CO for Birth certificate but I don't have this document. 

Will providing secondry school Mark sheet is enough?

Plz. reply SOON

Thanks


----------



## ShariqQamar

tryingaustralia said:


> Guys, just again when I lost hope - it turned out to be a bright start.... got my Grant Notification mail today.
> 
> And as I had thought to myself - I owe my first thanks to this forum. Thanks to all lovely people around, helping each other through the process. This is where i got to learn about the process and the strength to quit my contract with my agent and apply independently.... thanks again guys!
> 
> Now heres the update ...
> 
> Got an email from skill select that "Your SkillSelec​t EOI has been removed".
> 
> Then, got a Grant Notificati​on email from Case Officer - Team 33, brisbane with the grant letter and attachments provided as PDF files.
> 
> It contained a Grant Notification.pdf,
> Visa Grant Important Information.pdf,
> Visa grant notice.pdf and a
> Client Service Information.pdf
> 
> My application status is "Finalised".
> All doc attachment links have gone, only a final list with what was uploaded is available.
> Additionally, grant letter is available for all download from all applicants. but the link is not working so cant see it yet.
> 
> Tried logging onto skill select but giving me an error message "The supplied EOI reference number cannot be matched to a username.". Hopefully this is ok ... someone pls advice!
> 
> The grant letter says "No specific conditions apply to your visa however additional information regarding your visa entitlements is outlined in the Important Information attachment."
> 
> And the imp info attachment clearly lists the condition - "remain in the State or Territory for a period of at least two (2) years".... this is specifically to clear out all the doubts that we have about the movement out of state despite showing our commitment intially.
> 
> So this is a begining to new life... may god help us all to get to our dreams sooner! all the best to everyone around waiting for grants...



Congrats. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## tryingaustralia

thanks nav.mahajan, wanttomove, ShariqQamar and to all for the wishes! 

surely will hope to meet in Au!


----------



## forhad

Friends,

Almost 2 months after allocating CO and still no communication from CO regarding my visa. Really frustrated.. 

How much maximum time it might take to get the grant?

Is there any given date to enter Aus SA after getting the grant?

What is the process if I want to post·pone the date to enter Aus SA?

Could any one help me on these information?


----------



## wanttomove

forhad said:


> Friends,
> 
> Almost 2 months after allocating CO and still no communication from CO regarding my visa. Really frustrated..
> 
> How much maximum time it might take to get the grant?
> 
> Is there any given date to enter Aus SA after getting the grant?
> 
> What is the process if I want to post·pone the date to enter Aus SA?
> 
> Could any one help me on these information?


In case of HR countries such as Pak, and Bangladesh, the case is transferred to external agencies. Some checks take from 6 to 12 months and some checks may take longer. So you will have to wait. The CO will ask if h/she needed any doc. The DIAC has nothing to do with the external agency or ASIO timelines.
Your CO will be waiting for assessment by agency. Have patience. It's a long wait.


----------



## forhad

wanttomove said:


> In case of HR countries such as Pak, and Bangladesh, the case is transferred to external agencies. Some checks take from 6 to 12 months and some checks may take longer. So you will have to wait. The CO will ask if h/she needed any doc. The DIAC has nothing to do with the external agency or ASIO timelines.
> Your CO will be waiting for assessment by agency. Have patience. It's a long wait.


So can I email to CO to know the status?


----------



## wanttomove

forhad said:


> So can I email to CO to know the status?


Yes you can....


----------



## migo83

tryingaustralia said:


> thanks nav.mahajan, wanttomove, ShariqQamar and to all for the wishes!
> 
> surely will hope to meet in Au!



Congratulations mate....that gives me hope that our C/O is doing it the right way 

you and auslover got the grants pretty fast


----------



## Batman1982

Got CO, requested PCC only.

But I got one issues, passport office refused to give me PCC as couple of pages of my passport were having some water marks (my passport got wet few years back, but no issue in getting visas and travel since then).

Now I have to reissue my passport to get PCC :-(


----------



## borntobeaussie

Ohhh...India and its weird rules abt PCC. I dunno why Indian authoroties like to torture citizens like this


----------



## antonyvkj

Batman1982 said:


> Got CO, requested PCC only.
> 
> But I got one issues, passport office refused to give me PCC as couple of pages of my passport were having some water marks (my passport got wet few years back, but no issue in getting visas and travel since then).
> 
> Now I have to reissue my passport to get PCC :-(


So bad man, Hard luck... 

After getting new passport, whether you have to fill up any additional forms or what?

I am in the same boat, where I have to get a new passport for PCC (since I have some other issues) I am in dilemma, whether to file the visa and apply for new passport or after co to get a new passport :confused2:


----------



## Batman1982

antonyvkj said:


> So bad man, Hard luck...
> 
> After getting new passport, whether you have to fill up any additional forms or what?
> 
> I am in the same boat, where I have to get a new passport for PCC (since I have some other issues) I am in dilemma, whether to file the visa and apply for new passport or after co to get a new passport :confused2:



I have to upload form 929 for change in passport details, should not be any big problem will only add extra 3-4 weeks in getting final decision..

Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details


----------



## antonyvkj

Batman1982 said:


> I have to upload form 929 for change in passport details, should not be any big problem will only add extra 3-4 weeks in getting final decision..
> 
> Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details


Thanks for the info...


----------



## plutology

is passport enough to prove age?

can passport replace birthcert?
or birthcert is compulsory?


----------



## nav.mahajan

plutology said:


> is passport enough to prove age?
> 
> can passport replace birthcert?
> or birthcert is compulsory?


You can give 10th certificate.... CO's do accept that.... if you to play more safe can provide self declaration or notarized that in India 10th certificate is considered equivalent to Birth/age certificate....:ranger:


----------



## rkv146

*Change in Passport*

Dear Members and Friends,

When I lodged my EOI and IELTS I had a different passport . The expiry date on the passport was 01/2013. I have now got a new passport with a New Passport Number and a new expiry date. I had waited for so long after getting the invite , because I wanted to get the new passport before I lodge my Visa.When I am trying to complete my Visa application, My passport details are no editable. How do I go about informing the DIAC about my New Passport. I searched the DIAC website and I found Form 929 ( Change of Address /Passport details).. SHould I use this form or is there any other form.

Your Response would be Highly Appreciated

Regards
RK


----------



## nav.mahajan

rkv146 said:


> Dear Members and Friends,
> 
> When I lodged my EOI and IELTS I had a different passport . The expiry date on the passport was 01/2013. I have now got a new passport with a New Passport Number and a new expiry date. I had waited for so long after getting the invite , because I wanted to get the new passport before I lodge my Visa.When I am trying to complete my Visa application, My passport details are no editable. How do I go about informing the DIAC about my New Passport. I searched the DIAC website and I found Form 929 ( Change of Address /Passport details).. SHould I use this form or is there any other form.
> 
> Your Response would be Highly Appreciated
> 
> Regards
> RK


Just go ahead with the old passport number.... do supply the change of circumstances form or Form 929 for the change in personal particulars or passport details..... for the situation... CO will understand your situation. 

Even after the Grant ur passport will expire.... you can use the new passport to travel as you have the old passport number and passport with you.....


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> Ok folks,
> 
> I have my CO now, T4.
> 
> Requested list:
> Passport Bio Pages
> PCC & MED
> Birth certificate
> Transcript


See, like I said ! None should be problem for you since your med is already done .


----------



## nav.mahajan

Batman1982 said:


> Got CO, requested PCC only.
> 
> But I got one issues, passport office refused to give me PCC as couple of pages of my passport were having some water marks (my passport got wet few years back, but no issue in getting visas and travel since then).
> 
> Now I have to reissue my passport to get PCC :-(


get it from police they will issue in a week.. y to go in hassle to issue new passport... that will take long time..... :ranger: :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## rkv146

nav.mahajan said:


> Just go ahead with the old passport number.... do supply the change of circumstances form for the situation... CO will understand your situation.
> 
> Even after the Grant ur passport will expire.... you can use the new passport to travel as you have the old passport number and passport with you.....


Thank you Naveen... The Only query I have is Which form should I use to Notify the CO while filing the application Form 929 or is there some other form.

Regards
RK


----------



## nav.mahajan

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Naveen... The Only query I have is Which form should I use to Notify the CO while filing the application Form 929 or is there some other form.
> 
> Regards
> RK


You can fill form 929 with/after you visa application form with the docs... the Form says you can give this form before/after grant, if there is new passport for you... it sud be given 15 days prior to Grant.....


----------



## 4ndy

Good news!! I received my granted letter today


----------



## thewall

Kangaroo20 said:


> See, like I said ! None should be problem for you since your med is already done .



But CO still requested MED, i thought eHealth is uploaded directly by Clinic. Will call clinic to check where r those.

Good that at least my Checklist is nicely shaped. Many changed to Received, some Requested - those in CO email, rest showing Not Required.


----------



## AUSA

4ndy said:


> Good news!! I received my granted letter today


COngratualtions - best of luck for your future plan 

Did CO ask for form 80 ? Employment verification done ? also pls share your CO intials and team.. 
thanks


----------



## rkv146

nav.mahajan said:


> You can fill form 929 with/after you visa application form with the docs... the Form says you can give this form before/after grant, if there is new passport for you... it sud be given 15 days prior to Grant.....


Thank You very much for the Prompt response


----------



## Batman1982

nav.mahajan said:


> get it from police they will issue in a week.. y to go in hassle to issue new passport... that will take long time..... :ranger: :boxing: :boxing:


I thought PCC from Passport Office is only way..us it really possible to get it from police and is it accepted by DIAC?

Is there any specific format to get it from police??


----------



## nav.mahajan

Batman1982 said:


> I thought PCC from Passport Office is only way..us it really possible to get it from police and is it accepted by DIAC?
> 
> Is there any specific format to get it from police??


They have the format with them..... U need to apply in the SSP office... 

Passport office has lately started giving it.. in earlier time it was issued from Police only.....


----------



## prgopala

nav.mahajan said:


> They have the format with them..... U need to apply in the SSP office...
> 
> Passport office has lately started giving it.. in earlier time it was issued from Police only.....


DIAC does not accept the ones given by Police. They want the one from PSK or passport office.


----------



## nav.mahajan

prgopala said:


> DIAC does not accept the ones given by Police. They want the one from PSK or passport office.


Do u have confirmation from some where on this...... is it written some where..... can u guide me with the link...?????


----------



## prgopala

nav.mahajan said:


> Do u have confirmation from some where on this...... is it written some where..... can u guide me with the link...?????


Nope. I do not have any confirmation but a forum member had the same issue. He had got the one from SP office and DIAC did not accept it. They wanted it from PSK as well as stamped on the passport by the regional passport office.
So i would say do not take a risk.


----------



## nav.mahajan

prgopala said:


> Nope. I do not have any confirmation but a forum member had the same issue. He had got the one from SP office and DIAC did not accept it. They wanted it from PSK as well as stamped on the passport by the regional passport office.
> So i would say do not take a risk.


I would be submitting it for my wife issued from SSP office... let's see whether they accept it or not... if they won't then will get it issued from the passport office.... 

It's very difficult to get an appointment on the PSK... I'm trying hard to get that.... :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## thewall

prgopala said:


> Nope. I do not have any confirmation but a forum member had the same issue. He had got the one from SP office and DIAC did not accept it. They wanted it from PSK as well as stamped on the passport by the regional passport office.
> So i would say do not take a risk.



a different topics.


where can we look for MED status update. I did it bak on saturday, but its still stuck. Today I got CO and requesting MED


----------



## nav.mahajan

thewall said:


> a different topics.
> 
> 
> where can we look for MED status update. I did it bak on saturday, but its still stuck. Today I got CO and requesting MED


You need to send a mail to HOC or health strategies or both..... whether your meds are received or not??? if they are received then approved or under observation????


----------



## thewall

nav.mahajan said:


> You need to send a mail to HOC or health strategies or both..... whether your meds are received or not??? if they are received then approved or under observation????


can u share the email addresses. where do u see the status - on eVISA status page?


----------



## nav.mahajan

thewall said:


> can u share the email addresses. where do u see the status - on eVISA status page?


[email protected] and [email protected] are the ID's where you can send the mail... 

For me meds are finalized as they are in received status..... 
if they are in recommended/requested, it means they are not uploaded/finalized by health department


----------



## 4ndy

AUSA said:


> COngratualtions - best of luck for your future plan
> 
> Did CO ask for form 80 ? Employment verification done ? also pls share your CO intials and team..
> thanks


My CO is from team 33. He did not ask for any form, and only asked me to attached few documents that he cannot open from skillselect system. As far as i know there is no employment verification done from my HR.

I am actually applied onshore, it might be different from offshore. Anyway, hope this help


----------



## Harsha Vardhan

Hi I recently took chest xray for my 457 renewal..can I reuse it for 189 medicals? CO not allocated yet..


----------



## plutology

im lodging my visa.

what date shud i put if my employment still ongoing?

the system doesnt allow me to leave it blank


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> can u share the email addresses. where do u see the status - on eVISA status page?


Just allow some more time. I'm pretty sure results will be uploaded by early next week. Keep us updated.


----------



## harraj

Hi,

anybody knows procedure for extension of document submission? I dont know how much more time my PCC will take so just for precaution I want to extend it till December...


----------



## nav.mahajan

plutology said:


> im lodging my visa.
> 
> what date shud i put if my employment still ongoing?
> 
> the system doesnt allow me to leave it blank


You can put the date of invite...... coz till dat date your experience will be verified... :ranger:


----------



## thewall

Harsha Vardhan said:


> Hi I recently took chest xray for my 457 renewal..can I reuse it for 189 medicals? CO not allocated yet..


I think so, check with your clinic.

But X-ray is 1 of the 3 requirements for PR Med list


----------



## opfian

ecg78 said:


> Got my 189 visa today!
> No contact from CO at all.
> First I got an email saying that my EOI has been removed. Then I got the grant letter.
> Juhuu! Applied on 15 Oct.




wow ... congrats ... that was really quick!!


----------



## akmirror

Congrats to all recent visa grantees and best of luck to those who are waiting...hope to read ur success story soon....


----------



## suresh1

Hi Friends,

I have some queries about Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa:

1. Is the ''Skilled - Nominated (190) visa'' visa holders can live anywhere in Australia or in particular state only?
2. Is the selection of ''Skilled - Nominated (190) visa'' has high chance of approval over the ''Skilled Independent (189) visa''?

Thanks,
Suresh


----------



## wanttomove

*Answers*



suresh1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have some queries about Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa:
> 
> 1. Is the ''Skilled - Nominated (190) visa'' visa holders can live anywhere in Australia or in particular state only?
> 2. Is the selection of ''Skilled - Nominated (190) visa'' has high chance of approval over the ''Skilled Independent (189) visa''?
> 
> Thanks,
> Suresh


1. For the first 2 years, the 190 visa holders will have an obligation to stay in the particular state which has sponsored them. After that they can live anywhere in aus.
2. No one has high chance of approval. The processing timelines are diff. And approval depend upon individual circumstances.

Hope it helps


----------



## forhad

Dear friends,

It is almost 2 months after CO allocation but nothing from my CO. Can I send email to my CO about my case status? Please suggest.


----------



## Moji

forhad said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is almost 2 months after CO allocation but nothing from my CO. Can I send email to my CO about my case status? Please suggest.


Forhad

Just like me I guess you are subject to external checks. I sent an email to my CO yesterday and this is what I got as a reply:

Thank you for your enquiry. 

All non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against the legal requirements of the Migration Act 1958, and Migration Regulations, this includes the requirement for applicants to meet mandatory health, character and national security criteria. 

Your application is still undergoing checks by an external agency. The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. I would anticipate that, unfortunately, it will be several months before these checks are finalised. You will be contacted as soon as DIAC is advised of the outcome of these checks. 

Your patience is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Harsha Vardhan

opfian said:


> wow ... congrats ... that was really quick!!


Great....congrats....what docs did you submit?


----------



## Harsha Vardhan

opfian said:


> wow ... congrats ... that was really quick!!


Great ...what docs did you submit?


----------



## suresh1

wanttomove said:


> 1. For the first 2 years, the 190 visa holders will have an obligation to stay in the particular state which has sponsored them. After that they can live anywhere in aus.
> 2. No one has high chance of approval. The processing timelines are diff. And approval depend upon individual circumstances.
> 
> Hope it helps


Hi wanttomove,

Thanks for quick reply..

Regards,
Suresh


----------



## ShariqQamar

4ndy said:


> Good news!! I received my granted letter today


Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## ShariqQamar

Moji said:


> Forhad
> 
> Just like me I guess you are subject to external checks. I sent an email to my CO yesterday and this is what I got as a reply:
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> All non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against the legal requirements of the Migration Act 1958, and Migration Regulations, this includes the requirement for applicants to meet mandatory health, character and national security criteria.
> 
> Your application is still undergoing checks by an external agency. The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. I would anticipate that, unfortunately, it will be several months before these checks are finalised. You will be contacted as soon as DIAC is advised of the outcome of these checks.
> 
> Your patience is greatly appreciated.


Can you please share what you have asked in the email that you sent to CO?


----------



## ShariqQamar

I have emailed twice to global health but, they have not answered any of my emails. How can i know about status of my application as CO already told me that 
"Thank you for providing the attached documents. please note that your application is subject to routine processing that takes some time to complete."
She has not mentioned any timeline.


----------



## katy_aus

Joining this club today


----------



## forhad

Moji said:


> Forhad
> 
> Just like me I guess you are subject to external checks. I sent an email to my CO yesterday and this is what I got as a reply:
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> All non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against the legal requirements of the Migration Act 1958, and Migration Regulations, this includes the requirement for applicants to meet mandatory health, character and national security criteria.
> 
> Your application is still undergoing checks by an external agency. The timing for the completion of these checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. I would anticipate that, unfortunately, it will be several months before these checks are finalised. You will be contacted as soon as DIAC is advised of the outcome of these checks.
> 
> Your patience is greatly appreciated.


Thanks a lot for the information. My friend got his visa without any external check from the same country. Seems to me it depends on CO.


----------



## stam

Hi everyone ,

Finally my wait is over . I have got the grant today . The experience shared in this forum has been a great source of information and at times have kept me going when I have felt a bit low /anxious . Thanks to everyone
Now is the most difficult part of getting a job
Congrats to everyone who has got the visa and for others waiting , wish you get it soon !


----------



## ShariqQamar

stam said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> Finally my wait is over . I have got the grant today . The experience shared in this forum has been a great source of information and at times have kept me going when I have felt a bit low /anxious . Thanks to everyone
> Now is the most difficult part of getting a job
> Congrats to everyone who has got the visa and for others waiting , wish you get it soon !


Congrats :clap2::clap2: 

Which team has processed your application?


----------



## prgopala

nav.mahajan said:


> I would be submitting it for my wife issued from SSP office... let's see whether they accept it or not... if they won't then will get it issued from the passport office....
> 
> It's very difficult to get an appointment on the PSK... I'm trying hard to get that.... :boxing: :boxing:


You do not need appointment for PCC at the PSK. You can just walkin with your application.


----------



## borntobeaussie

mailed all the documents to the CO yesterday in a .RAR format as I have a lot of things to send(Form 80 itself has a huge size). He replied today saying that he could not open it in his system so I send it to him in a Zip format.He never asked about my meds, and also I can't see any status updates for the meds to be finalized. So waiting with bated breath for the next piece of news.

Anyone has any idea of the timeline the COs are taking to respond after you send all required documents?


----------



## buddi

I replied mine yesterday morning too and got a reply in the afternoon from my CO with a request letter for Singapore CoC. So now I can proceed to apply for Singapore CoC.

You don't need to zip the files. My attachments summed up to 25 Mb and the mail still went through. 





borntobeaussie said:


> mailed all the documents to the CO yesterday in a .RAR format as I have a lot of things to send(Form 80 itself has a huge size). He replied today saying that he could not open it in his system so I send it to him in a Zip format.He never asked about my meds, and also I can't see any status updates for the meds to be finalized. So waiting with bated breath for the next piece of news.
> 
> Anyone has any idea of the timeline the COs are taking to respond after you send all required documents?


----------



## nav.mahajan

stam said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> Finally my wait is over . I have got the grant today . The experience shared in this forum has been a great source of information and at times have kept me going when I have felt a bit low /anxious . Thanks to everyone
> Now is the most difficult part of getting a job
> Congrats to everyone who has got the visa and for others waiting , wish you get it soon !


Congrats buudy... all the best with the job process ahead..... VIC has good job opportunities....


----------



## nityak148

borntobeaussie said:


> mailed all the documents to the CO yesterday in a .RAR format as I have a lot of things to send(Form 80 itself has a huge size). He replied today saying that he could not open it in his system so I send it to him in a Zip format.He never asked about my meds, and also I can't see any status updates for the meds to be finalized. So waiting with bated breath for the next piece of news.
> 
> Anyone has any idea of the timeline the COs are taking to respond after you send all required documents?


Good that they are responding to your email immediately.. which team is it? for ex team 2,3,4??


----------



## nav.mahajan

prgopala said:


> You do not need appointment for PCC at the PSK. You can just walkin with your application.


For some PSK's one has to take appointments..... for some its not required... I know this is ********... but we have to go through this process.... :ranger:


----------



## Samy123

Hi,

Is there anyone got response back after submitting required docs by CO. I have been assigned CO on 24th Oct and asked for following fews docs

-Marriage Certificate
-Passport size photo for all applicants
-English proficiency proof for secondary applicant
-Form 80

I have submitted and also uploaded these docs in my evisa account on 29th Oct but no response from CO.

I think it shouldn't take this much long !!!!! 
Are they busy ?????

If you are in a same boat pls share.

Thx


----------



## nityak148

Samy123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyone got response back after submitting required docs by CO. I have been assigned CO on 23rd Oct and asked for following fews docs
> 
> -Marriage Certificate
> -Passport size photo for all applicants
> -English proficiency proof for secondary applicant
> -Form 80
> 
> I have submitted and also uploaded these docs in my evisa account on 26th Oct but no response from CO.
> 
> I think it shouldn't take this much long !!!!!
> Are they busy ?????
> 
> If you are in a same boat pls share.
> 
> Thx


I was also asked for few docs and uploaded on 29nd Oct... wait for atleast 7 working days for their response.


----------



## zakinaeem

Hey bro!


I was also allocated a CO on 24th and have exchanged a few rounds of emails with him already, primarily due to the fact that my wife's IELTS results have been held back by the Cambridge University, along with alot of other candidates from Lahore, Pakistan.

The CO however has been very responsive and has been replying almost instantly during Australian office hours. I do know though that you might have to wait upto 7 days at times to win a response from CO.

Stay put!


----------



## asanka_kumarasingha

Hi
i made a small mistake (forgot to answer one question) in my 189 visa application. How do i correct it or inform them ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## borntobeaussie

Well from my exp, I can tell you that my CO contacted me the net day after sending the docs. He said he has receieved the documents I send for myself but still asked for some documents from my wife(which I had attached with the same email). So it has been a mixed response but still a very quick one.

I guess if you have not been contacted, it might be that your case has been finalised.

What proof have you given for spouse functional english. I had given a letter from her school stating that medium of instruction is english and also transcripts. I dunno whether they will accept or ask for an IELTS score which will delay my application considerably.


Samy123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyone got response back after submitting required docs by CO. I have been assigned CO on 24th Oct and asked for following fews docs
> 
> -Marriage Certificate
> -Passport size photo for all applicants
> -English proficiency proof for secondary applicant
> -Form 80
> 
> I have submitted and also uploaded these docs in my evisa account on 29th Oct but no response from CO.
> 
> I think it shouldn't take this much long !!!!!
> Are they busy ?????
> 
> If you are in a same boat pls share.
> 
> Thx


----------



## Destination Journey

Got my CO today: 

Initials: LZ
Team 33 Brisbane

Asked for following:

1. Form 80
2. PCC
3. Meds
4. Evidence of Overseas Work Experience


----------



## Destination Journey

Got my CO today: 

Initials: LZ
Team 33 Brisbane

Asked for following:

1. Form 80
2. PCC
3. Meds
4. Evidence of Overseas Work Experience


----------



## nav.mahajan

Destination Journey said:


> Got my CO today:
> 
> Initials: LZ
> Team 33 Brisbane
> 
> Asked for following:
> 
> 1. Form 80
> 2. PCC
> 3. Meds
> 4. Evidence of Overseas Work Experience


All the best Mate.... same CO is assigned to my case too...... :ranger:


----------



## plutology

Destination Journey said:


> Got my CO today:
> 
> Initials: LZ
> Team 33 Brisbane
> 
> Asked for following:
> 
> 1. Form 80
> 2. PCC
> 3. Meds
> 4. Evidence of Overseas Work Experience


when did you lodge?


----------



## plutology

anyone 's employer get call by DIAC as employment check??


----------



## nav.mahajan

plutology said:


> anyone 's employer get call by DIAC as employment check??


Till now there is no verification for me...... But there is verification for a lot of aspirants..... you can check the sheet on the following location... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=0 :ranger:


----------



## destinationaustralia

Had the medicals for me, wife and child yesterday. Doc said BP is a bit on the higher side but within limits. This was a discovery for me, as I never had a BP problem. Doc said might be due to stress. Waited from 9 am to 2.30 pm for the medicals (w/o lunch  )to be completed. Apart from the waiting period, the medical itself is quite a breeze. 

Anybody with a BP issue please share.

As on date uploaded all the documents including PCC (and the Medicals Fee Receipts). 

Application status shown- In progress


Cheers!


----------



## plutology

it's random or compulsory for all applicant?


----------



## nav.mahajan

plutology said:


> it's random or compulsory for all applicant?


Solely on CO's discretion.... or set of docs provided by the applicant..... :ranger:


----------



## plutology

would employer reference letter + payslip be sufficience?


----------



## nav.mahajan

plutology said:


> would employer reference letter + payslip be sufficience?


I have given reference, experience, payslip and bank statement and form 16 for last 3 years, 

appointment letter and promotion letters till date...... :ranger:


----------



## Samy123

borntobeaussie said:


> Well from my exp, I can tell you that my CO contacted me the net day after sending the docs. He said he has receieved the documents I send for myself but still asked for some documents from my wife(which I had attached with the same email). So it has been a mixed response but still a very quick one.
> 
> I guess if you have not been contacted, it might be that your case has been finalised.
> 
> What proof have you given for spouse functional english. I had given a letter from her school stating that medium of instruction is english and also transcripts. I dunno whether they will accept or ask for an IELTS score which will delay my application considerably.


I have provided letter for my spouse from Uni stating that she has done bachelor's degree and the medium of instruction was english.


----------



## varoonverma

Received verification call today at my current company. HR was nice enough to inform me.

Hope Aus embassy was satisfied.


----------



## plutology

varoonverma said:


> Received verification call today at my current company. HR was nice enough to inform me.
> 
> Hope Aus embassy was satisfied.


wow...
who did they call? the person in the letter?

what did they ask?


----------



## varoonverma

plutology said:


> wow...
> who did they call? the person in the letter?
> 
> what did they ask?


They called the land-line, the person in the letter doesn't answer that landline. His subordinate answered. Maybe they didn't stress hard enough else he would have transferred it to his boss.

Checked about my duties, salary amt etc. The subordinate didn't disclose the salary but i guess confirmed the other details.

Hope this answers your concern.


----------



## plutology

varoonverma said:


> They called the land-line, the person in the letter doesn't answer that landline. His subordinate answered. Maybe they didn't stress hard enough else he would have transferred it to his boss.
> 
> Checked about my duties, salary amt etc. The subordinate didn't disclose the salary but i guess confirmed the other details.
> 
> Hope this answers your concern.


fully answered my quiery...

do you think they call previous employer too? beside current employer


----------



## varoonverma

plutology said:


> fully answered my quiery...
> 
> do you think they call previous employer too? beside current employer


Ofcourse! if the app is gone for external check then atleast all those employers whose points the applicant has claimed get a call/email/visit.

Cheers


----------



## nav.mahajan

varoonverma said:


> Ofcourse! if the app is gone for external check then atleast all those employers whose points the applicant has claimed get a call/email/visit.
> 
> Cheers


All the best Mate.... it seems now you are on the verge of Grant..... Hopefully you will get it soon.... :ranger:


----------



## v190

varoonverma said:


> Ofcourse! if the app is gone for external check then atleast all those employers whose points the applicant has claimed get a call/email/visit.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Varoon,

Good to see progress on your application.. 

Few quick questions:

1. After how many days was this employment verification initiated after you submit all the required documents? 

2. Did you submit Reference letter, Payslips, Bank Statements & Tax Doc? I mean all of them?

3. Just wondering, what if the HR doesn't remember all the duties in reference letter? Will DIAC accept if they say something like - it's as per the given letter? Any thoughts?

Cheers!


----------



## varoonverma

v190 said:


> Hi Varoon,
> 
> Good to see progress on your application..
> 
> Few quick questions:
> 
> 1. After how many days was this employment verification initiated after you submit all the required documents?
> 
> 2. Did you submit Reference letter, Payslips, Bank Statements & Tax Doc? I mean all of them?
> 
> 3. Just wondering, what if the HR doesn't remember all the duties in reference letter? Will DIAC accept if they say something like - it's as per the given letter? Any thoughts?
> 
> Cheers!


1. 2 weeks
2. Yes all of them (but not for each of my employments.... some for some)
3. Well that depends, in my case the caller was mostly reading from the letter and the HR jus kept nodding i guess. True the HR wouldn't remember/know, but then i guess the embassy understands that too.


----------



## plutology

varoonverma said:


> 1. 2 weeks
> 2. Yes all of them (but not for each of my employments.... some for some)
> 3. Well that depends, in my case the caller was mostly reading from the letter and the HR jus kept nodding i guess. True the HR wouldn't remember/know, but then i guess the embassy understands that too.


do you happen to know did they contact your ex company too?


----------



## rks890

Hi,

how do we come to know that the job verification process has been completed, apart from the HR people informing us??


----------



## omarau

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> 
> how do we come to know that the job verification process has been completed, apart from the HR people informing us??


im afraid that there isnt other way my friend, just the grant letter at the end of the process


----------



## kristy711

Hello all,

Could anyone please explain to me how do the DIAC performs security checks? Do they do those checks to all the applicants? What is the procedure and how long it might take?

Thank you


----------



## zare1356

omarau said:


> im afraid that there isnt other way my friend, just the grant letter at the end of the process


Dear omarau,

I am applying for SS from NSW as 261313. How many days it take to receive the response?
Do you have any important advice for me about sending the forms?


----------



## Rekha Raman

kristy711 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Could anyone please explain to me how do the DIAC performs security checks? Do they do those checks to all the applicants? What is the procedure and how long it might take?
> 
> Thank you


Not sure if anybody will know hw exactly they do security checks, but for sure its done for all due to the terrorism and to ensure they dont invite any criminals, mostly they depend on local PCC for criminals records verification. However some countries which are listed in High Risk Countries I am given to understand takes more than 12 months..

Reg other confirmation they directly call the universities for educational verification and employers for job verificatons.

Hope I have answered your qn..


----------



## omarau

zare1356 said:


> Dear omarau,
> 
> I am applying for SS from NSW as 261313. How many days it take to receive the response?
> Do you have any important advice for me about sending the forms?


it took me just over a month, try to provide them with as much recommended documents as possibles such as personal reference letters, payslips, account statement .. etc


----------



## Guest

Hi,
I am new to this forum and I would like to apply for NSW SS.
Would you please give me an idea about how can I obtain Bank Check/Money Order for NSW SS from India or Saudi Arabia? I read in some threads that NSW has rejected Bank Check from many banks. It would be great if someone can help me who got SS from NSW

Jose Thomas


----------



## shakeeltabu

Hello Guys.I have done my medicals.Now my link has dispperared.But how will i know whether my medicals has been finalized and reached my CO.??I want to know its finalized not referred.can anybody answer my question


----------



## Rekha Raman

shakeeltabu said:


> Hello Guys.I have done my medicals.Now my link has dispperared.But how will i know whether my medicals has been finalized and reached my CO.??I want to know its finalized not referred.can anybody answer my question


based on my recent experience, I can say that all the medical reports are referred to global health.. it is not finalized by CO, same as in ur skills assessed by authorized body similarily its done by docs in case of medso.. I suppose meds are finalized by panel of docs and currently its taking more than a month for them to finalize due to huge vols..

hope this helps.

Rekha


----------



## plutology

how much for the total medical check ? jus for reference.. so that i can prepare a rough figure.


----------



## katy_aus

plutology said:


> how much for the total medical check ? jus for reference.. so that i can prepare a rough figure.


its 3500/person in bangalore,india..


----------



## plutology

katy_aus said:


> its 3500/person in bangalore,india..


about 90usd?


----------



## katy_aus

plutology said:


> about 90usd?


no..INR 3500 dats arnd 64 USD.. taking 1 USD to be around INR 55..


----------



## borntobeaussie

Congrats Destination, you are another step closer. I am waiting for a response from my CO whether all my spouse's documents are ok. I am hoping that he acceptrs the proof for functional english(letter from school and marksheets for 10th and 12th). Otherwise she has to give IELTS and I will need to wait for the results(the first date available is 1st December) which will delay the results a lot. Can't help it though. Will have to wait and watch. Some documents in the Evisa link has changed to requested and some to received.
Will update it further this week


destinationaustralia said:


> Had the medicals for me, wife and child yesterday. Doc said BP is a bit on the higher side but within limits. This was a discovery for me, as I never had a BP problem. Doc said might be due to stress. Waited from 9 am to 2.30 pm for the medicals (w/o lunch  )to be completed. Apart from the waiting period, the medical itself is quite a breeze.
> 
> Anybody with a BP issue please share.
> 
> As on date uploaded all the documents including PCC (and the Medicals Fee Receipts).
> 
> Application status shown- In progress
> 
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Harsha Vardhan

Has anyone got CO allocated ? Submitted 189 visa on October 18..


----------



## thewall

Harsha Vardhan said:


> Has anyone got CO allocated ? Submitted 189 visa on October 18..


18 Oct must be very near, last week saw upto Oct15th 

Cheers!


----------



## killerbee

guys quick question, when you received your acknowledgement email, how many files attachment were there? for me, there's only one which is the Acknowledgement Letter, anybody have experience the same thing?


----------



## borntobeaussie

There should another with the bridge visa grant, but I guess thats just for onshore applicants


killerbee said:


> guys quick question, when you received your acknowledgement email, how many files attachment were there? for me, there's only one which is the Acknowledgement Letter, anybody have experience the same thing?


----------



## amits

Guys - Quick question :
Can I do my medicals before a CO is assigned to my case?

Thanks


----------



## tabrezqureshi

destinationaustralia said:


> Had the medicals for me, wife and child yesterday. Doc said BP is a bit on the higher side but within limits. This was a discovery for me, as I never had a BP problem. Doc said might be due to stress. Waited from 9 am to 2.30 pm for the medicals (w/o lunch  )to be completed. Apart from the waiting period, the medical itself is quite a breeze.
> 
> Anybody with a BP issue please share.
> 
> As on date uploaded all the documents including PCC (and the Medicals Fee Receipts).
> 
> Application status shown- In progress
> 
> Cheers!


I too had the same problem in UAE, I went to meds @ 8.00 am and almost slept only for 3 or 4 hours a night before. The BP was like un acceptable, but the Doctors were very cooperative and I told them the situation, they told that this might be because of anxiety and after half hr or so it was normal and I was happy to see that. FYI: I too dont have any BP history..


----------



## plutology

amits said:


> Guys - Quick question :
> Can I do my medicals before a CO is assigned to my case?
> 
> Thanks


yes from me.

any more yes?


----------



## nav.mahajan

amits said:


> Guys - Quick question :
> Can I do my medicals before a CO is assigned to my case?
> 
> Thanks


Yup you can do that.... get an appointment from clinic... and go ahead with your meds.... :ranger:


----------



## nav.mahajan

*Network Error*

Anyone facing problem with eVisa.... I'm trying to login to eVisa... every time it's giving me Network error.... network is too busy.... :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## ShariqQamar

nav.mahajan said:


> Anyone facing problem with eVisa.... I'm trying to login to eVisa... every time it's giving me Network error.... network is too busy.... :boxing: :boxing:


I am also facing this problem.


----------



## shohagkuet

ShariqQamar said:


> I am also facing this problem.


Yes...there is a problem....


----------



## zare1356

Hello everyone,

I have got my assessment on 27 July 2011 and the following text is written in it:

"For the purpose of your application you have as of November 2008 satisfied the requirements of the ACS PIM 3, Group B".

" Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313(software engineer of the ANZSCO COde".

Is it a suitable result for getting 15 score?
Thanks


----------



## naseefoz

guys,

Ane one had a CO recently who has lodged their visa after OCT 15?

BTW congo to all who are assigned a CO recently..


----------



## borntobeaussie

*Visa granted*

:clap2:
Guys!!!

Got my grant notification today. Just got a mail from my CO with the grant notice. Can't believe its actually done!!!!Its a numbing feeling actually 

Best of luck for all of ur application. Check my signature for dates:clap2:


----------



## immi888

borntobeaussie said:


> :clap2:
> Guys!!!
> 
> Got my grant notification today. Just got a mail from my CO with the grant notice. Can't believe its actually done!!!!Its a numbing feeling actually
> 
> Best of luck for all of ur application. Check my signature for dates:clap2:


Congrats


----------



## tabrezqureshi

borntobeaussie said:


> :clap2:
> Guys!!!
> 
> Got my grant notification today. Just got a mail from my CO with the grant notice. Can't believe its actually done!!!!Its a numbing feeling actually
> 
> Best of luck for all of ur application. Check my signature for dates:clap2:


Many many congratulations!!


----------



## zakinaeem

borntobeaussie said:


> :clap2:
> Guys!!!
> 
> Got my grant notification today. Just got a mail from my CO with the grant notice. Can't believe its actually done!!!!Its a numbing feeling actually
> 
> Best of luck for all of ur application. Check my signature for dates:clap2:


Congrats bro! Best of luck!


----------



## fivetd

borntobeaussie said:


> :clap2:
> Guys!!!
> 
> Got my grant notification today. Just got a mail from my CO with the grant notice. Can't believe its actually done!!!!Its a numbing feeling actually
> 
> Best of luck for all of ur application. Check my signature for dates:clap2:


Congrats and best of luck with all there is to come.


----------



## v190

borntobeaussie said:


> :clap2:
> Guys!!!
> 
> Got my grant notification today. Just got a mail from my CO with the grant notice. Can't believe its actually done!!!!Its a numbing feeling actually
> 
> Best of luck for all of ur application. Check my signature for dates:clap2:


Congrats mate :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

That was quick!!!!

Cheers


----------



## reachsvinoth

Congrats mate!!!!!


----------



## AnneChristina

borntobeaussie said:


> :clap2:
> Guys!!!
> 
> Got my grant notification today. Just got a mail from my CO with the grant notice. Can't believe its actually done!!!!Its a numbing feeling actually
> 
> Best of luck for all of ur application. Check my signature for dates:clap2:


Congratulations  :clap2:


----------



## nav.mahajan

borntobeaussie said:


> :clap2:
> Guys!!!
> 
> Got my grant notification today. Just got a mail from my CO with the grant notice. Can't believe its actually done!!!!Its a numbing feeling actually
> 
> Best of luck for all of ur application. Check my signature for dates:clap2:


Congrats Mate.... good ... so finally it happened for you.... didn't require SA nomination for Australia.... Awesome job.... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## omarau

*Security Clearance from ASIOS*

Ok, so now it is official. My CO just informed me that Form 80 and 1221 that I have provided earlier have been referred to ASIO for security assessment and a clearance would take several months to be ready. 

here is some reading the I found for everyone waiting fro the security checks:
http://www.asio.gov.au/img/files/asios-security-assessment-function.pdf

looks like there will be no update on my case for awhile now. Good luck for the rest 
of you and will keep you posted once I get another update.


----------



## ShariqQamar

omarau said:


> Ok, so now it is official. My CO just informed me that Form 80 and 1221 that I have provided earlier have been referred to ASIO for security assessment and a clearance would take several months to be ready.
> 
> here is some reading the I found for everyone waiting fro the security checks:
> http://www.asio.gov.au/img/files/asios-security-assessment-function.pdf
> 
> looks like there will be no update on my case for awhile now. Good luck for the rest
> of you and will keep you posted once I get another update.


Has he/she emailed you?
What you have asked from your CO?
My CO is not informing me about this. All he says is "Your application is subjected to routine processing that will take time to complete".


----------



## shohagkuet

omarau said:


> Ok, so now it is official. My CO just informed me that Form 80 and 1221 that I have provided earlier have been referred to ASIO for security assessment and a clearance would take several months to be ready.
> 
> here is some reading the I found for everyone waiting fro the security checks:
> http://www.asio.gov.au/img/files/asios-security-assessment-function.pdf
> 
> looks like there will be no update on my case for awhile now. Good luck for the rest
> of you and will keep you posted once I get another update.



It's really very very frustrating....and seems they are considering applicant country only not their profile.......it is found for certain countries they are doing so....


----------



## omarau

ShariqQamar said:


> Has he/she emailed you?
> What you have asked from your CO?
> My CO is not informing me about this. All he says is "Your application is subjected to routine processing that will take time to complete".


well she asked me to fill form 80 and 1221, so i filled out and sent to her asking of how long will it take to be processed. she said the processing of form 80 and 1221 is done by external agency and usually takes several months to get a clearance.


----------



## AUSA

Hi guys .. It's been 5 days sonce o sent requested docs to my CO but till today no reply no acknowlegment so i m bit worried either to contact CO again or wait for few more days .. Please advise 
Thanks in advanc


----------



## mysbm70

omarau said:


> well she asked me to fill form 80 and 1221, so i filled out and sent to her asking of how long will it take to be processed. she said the processing of form 80 and 1221 is done by external agency and usually takes several months to get a clearance.


Are you sure that all the form 80 & 1221 is assessed by ASIO? And it'd take months to complete? But then how about Auslover's case? He've already got visa granted to him. Anybody here can clarify this?


----------



## everest43

v190 said:


> Hi Varoon,
> 
> Good to see progress on your application..
> 
> Few quick questions:
> 
> 1. After how many days was this employment verification initiated after you submit all the required documents?
> 
> 2. Did you submit Reference letter, Payslips, Bank Statements & Tax Doc? I mean all of them?
> 
> 3. Just wondering, what if the HR doesn't remember all the duties in reference letter? Will DIAC accept if they say something like - it's as per the given letter? Any thoughts?
> 
> Cheers!


Hi I want to apply for EOI I got 55 point at the.moment and i heard i.can gain 5 point from.state sponsorship so that i can make 60 point to apply for EOI,and i have master in.accounting degree.MY QUESTION is how to apply for that state sponsorship to get 5 point and also how to apply for EOI.can you plz send.me the link it will be of great help.


----------



## shohagkuet

AUSA said:


> Hi guys .. It's been 5 days sonce o sent requested docs to my CO but till today no reply no acknowlegment so i m bit worried either to contact CO again or wait for few more days .. Please advise
> Thanks in advanc


There is a common statement in the mail which you got from your CO that,'If your General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa application has already been allocated to a case officer for assessment, we will respond within seven (7) working days.' 

so u should wait seven working days....you may mail to CO to know the status of the docs.....some co-operative CO reply the very next day...but there are some CO who doesn't bother with your mail or that mentioned 7 working days.....


----------



## AUSA

shohagkuet said:


> There is a common statement in the mail which you got from your CO that,'If your General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa application has already been allocated to a case officer for assessment, we will respond within seven (7) working days.'
> 
> so u should wait seven working days....you may mail to CO to know the status of the docs.....some co-operative CO reply the very next day...but there are some CO who doesn't bother with your mail or that mentioned 7 working days.....


Thnx dear


----------



## destinationaustralia

borntobeaussie said:


> :clap2:
> Guys!!!
> 
> Got my grant notification today. Just got a mail from my CO with the grant notice. Can't believe its actually done!!!!Its a numbing feeling actually
> 
> Best of luck for all of ur application. Check my signature for dates:clap2:


Great News borntobe! and Hearty congratulations!!! All the hard work and patient waiting has been worth it. All the best.

Cheers!


----------



## neerajp

*Medical test update?*

Does anyone know, how much time does it take to get the status of the medical tests updated on the new VISA application?
I took the test on last thursday and it is still showing as Requested.


----------



## plutology

they received too many applications.. flooding..
be prepared for months of processing time..

dont benchmark to those that get granted within 1 month..


----------



## sumi.24

borntobeaussie said:


> :clap2:
> Guys!!!
> 
> Got my grant notification today. Just got a mail from my CO with the grant notice. Can't believe its actually done!!!!Its a numbing feeling actually
> 
> Best of luck for all of ur application. Check my signature for dates:clap2:


Hey Aussie guy,

Born to be Aussie is Aussie now as you wished...Congrats and it was real quick...
Good Luck..

Cheers
Sumi..


----------



## nav.mahajan

plutology said:


> they received too many applications.. flooding..
> be prepared for months of processing time..
> 
> dont benchmark to those that get granted within 1 month..


Some people r still getting grant in a 1-2 months time frame... This solely depends on CO.... How CO wants to process the case... Whether deeper look is required for the case... Or things r that Gud. They can be overlooked....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Dear Frenz,

Any one who got invite for "Victoria State Sponsorship" for ANZCO : "Software Testers". How long does it take on an average after applying the same.

Please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## siddhu2005

borntobeaussie said:


> :clap2:
> Guys!!!
> 
> Got my grant notification today. Just got a mail from my CO with the grant notice. Can't believe its actually done!!!!Its a numbing feeling actually
> 
> Best of luck for all of ur application. Check my signature for dates:clap2:


Congrats


----------



## opfian

borntobeaussie said:


> :clap2:
> Guys!!!
> 
> Got my grant notification today. Just got a mail from my CO with the grant notice. Can't believe its actually done!!!!Its a numbing feeling actually
> 
> Best of luck for all of ur application. Check my signature for dates:clap2:




Congratulations!!!

Please provide list of docs which you have provided with your application.


----------



## buddi

Congratulations! I told you that you have a decision ready case so I am not surprised. You're the first among us on the CDR processing thread back then. A couple of months ago, we were still anxious about the CDR assessment and then the invitation process. But now, all is done for you. Really glad. 

I am still waiting for 4 police checks from 4 other countries so it will be delay a bit. Hopefully by January.






borntobeaussie said:


> :clap2:
> Guys!!!
> 
> Got my grant notification today. Just got a mail from my CO with the grant notice. Can't believe its actually done!!!!Its a numbing feeling actually
> 
> Best of luck for all of ur application. Check my signature for dates:clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina

buddi said:


> Congratulations! I told you that you have a decision ready case so I am not surprised. You're the first among us on the CDR processing thread back then. A couple of months ago, we were still anxious about the CDR assessment and then the invitation process. But now, all is done for you. Really glad.
> 
> I am still waiting for 4 police checks from 4 other countries so it will be delay a bit. Hopefully by January.


Hey buddi,
if you don't mind me asking, what's the hold up with the Singapore police clearance. You posted that you have to make an appointment to get the fingerprints done or sth like that?


----------



## buddi

Yeah I booked one with Victoria police on the 20 Oct. Luckily the queue is not that long. I got the appointment on the 19 Nov. Normally it is 2-3 months queue. For federal police it is even longer. The earliest appointment they have for me is early Feb 2013. So if anyone need to get fingerprinting, book one ASAP to avoid delay.



AnneChristina said:


> Hey buddi,
> if you don't mind me asking, what's the hold up with the Singapore police clearance. You posted that you have to make an appointment to get the fingerprints done or sth like that?


----------



## AnneChristina

buddi said:


> Yeah I booked one with Victoria police on the 20 Oct. Luckily the queue is not that long. I got the appointment on the 19 Nov. Normally it is 2-3 months queue. For federal police it is even longer. The earliest appointment they have for me is early Feb 2013. So if anyone need to get fingerprinting, book one ASAP to avoid delay.


That's really odd... I needed fingerprints for the US police clearance and I could just walk into the police station and it was done immediately (NSW). Maybe just schedule a weekend trip instead of waiting for months?!


----------



## buddi

I think it's different from states to states. Here all the local police stations would refer you to Victoria police. Since I live in the metro, they don't even allow me to book to regional stations for the fingerprinting.



AnneChristina said:


> That's really odd... I needed fingerprints for the US police clearance and I could just walk into the police station and it was done immediately (NSW). Maybe just schedule a weekend trip instead of waiting for months?!


----------



## AnneChristina

buddi said:


> I think it's different from states to states. Here all the local police stations would refer you to Victoria police. Since I live in the metro, they don't even allow me to book to regional stations for the fingerprinting.


That's really frustrating... DIAC finally found a way to speed up the entire application process, and then there are delays because of such stuff...
Well, your appointment is quite soon by now so it doesn't really matter, but generally I would prob give other states a shot, i.e. call up whatever police station and explain that you are currently on vacation in this state and need fingerprints done; whether you could drop by...
But anyways, luckily you didn't have to wait 3 months (glass half full )


----------



## Rekha Raman

plutology said:


> they received too many applications.. flooding..
> be prepared for months of processing time..
> 
> dont benchmark to those that get granted within 1 month..



I agree


----------



## alishahidi786

plutology said:


> they received too many applications.. flooding..
> be prepared for months of processing time..
> 
> dont benchmark to those that get granted within 1 month..


Dear,

I have sent application and documents to vetasses since 24-10-2012, but havent received any acknowledgment till yet . Please can you tell me the stadard time and time taken by vetasses to access docs


----------



## mysbm70

alishahidi786 said:


> Dear,
> 
> I have sent application and documents to vetasses since 24-10-2012, but havent received any acknowledgment till yet . Please can you tell me the stadard time and time taken by vetasses to access docs


12 weeks


----------



## alishahidi786

mysbm70 said:


> 12 weeks


Dear Friend,

after sending the docs have you recieved any acknowledgment , i want to know that time


----------



## mysbm70

alishahidi786 said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> after sending the docs have you recieved any acknowledgment , i want to know that time


About a week. Vetassess is very slow, you can check the vetassess timeline in this forum.


----------



## plutology

mysbm70 said:


> About a week. Vetassess is very slow, you can check the vetassess timeline in this forum.


they will update the next day after they received it. 

true as of my two experiences.


----------



## AhmedUAE

Hello friends,
Just to let you know the updates regarding the GSM visa application under 489 (Regional Sponsored) class. My visa application has received the expected CO today.

My details are as follows:
IELTS: 18 Feb 2012 (L-7.5, R-7.5, W-7.0, S-7.0)
Engineers Australia (ANZSCO 233215): 19 Mar 2012
NSW SS (RDA Murray) Application Lodged: 13 Sept 2012
NSW SS (489) Approved: 26 Sept 2012
Skill Select Invitation: 02 Oct 2012
Visa Application Lodged: 12 Oct 2012
Medicals Frontloaded: 04 Nov 2012 (Don't know the status after submission)
CO Assigned: 06 Nov 2012
CO from Team: 33 (Brisbane)
CO Initials: ES

Information requested by CO:
1) Overseas Qualifications for me as the main applicant
2) Evidence of Relationship (i.e. Marriage Certificate and/or others) for my spouse
and Evidences of Character (i.e. PCC ) for both of us only. 

It is good to see that he did not ask for Form 80 for both of us. 

I also did not claim any work-experience related point in my EOI earlier. So, I guess, he did not bother at all about it. 

But as per the state sponsorship criteria, I must have at least one year of work experience. Although, I managed to show all the evidences of 2 years and 11 months of work experience, but no recent experience within past 24 months as currently I am enrolled in some higher studies. I included work reference letters, salary statements and bank statements for all the years.

It is also to be noted that I have resided in Sweden, UAE and Bangladesh for more than 12 months and in the UK for more than 6 months in the past 10 years. So, I need to attach the police clearances of Sweden, UAE and Bangladesh.

I hope all the above details of mine would help to add a little bit of information regarding the processing patterns of the visa (190 or 489) applications.

Good luck for all of us.


----------



## plutology

AhmedUAE said:


> Hello friends,
> Just to let you know the updates regarding the GSM visa application under 489 (Regional Sponsored) class. My visa application has received the expected CO today.
> 
> My details are as follows:
> IELTS: 18 Feb 2012 (L-7.5, R-7.5, W-7.0, S-7.0)
> Engineers Australia (ANZSCO 233215): 19 Mar 2012
> NSW SS (RDA Murray) Application Lodged: 13 Sept 2012
> NSW SS (489) Approved: 26 Sept 2012
> Skill Select Invitation: 02 Oct 2012
> Visa Application Lodged: 12 Oct 2012
> Medicals Frontloaded: 04 Nov 2012 (Don't know the status after submission)
> CO Assigned: 06 Nov 2012
> CO from Team: 33 (Brisbane)
> CO Initials: ES
> 
> Information requested by CO:
> 1) Overseas Qualifications for me as the main applicant
> 2) Evidence of Relationship (i.e. Marriage Certificate and/or others) for my spouse
> and Evidences of Character (i.e. PCC ) for both


u didnt submit this documents when you lodged? or they requested from you again?


----------



## tintin_papay

Has "arabidopsis" got his grant (according to the excel sheet, yes)?

He told some where that his application is under external check.


----------



## AUSA

omarau said:


> well she asked me to fill form 80 and 1221, so i filled out and sent to her asking of how long will it take to be processed. she said the processing of form 80 and 1221 is done by external agency and usually takes several months to get a clearance.


Hi Did you work experience verification done or is part of this external checks ??


----------



## AhmedUAE

plutology said:


> u didnt submit this documents when you lodged? or they requested from you again?


Well, the CO letter states that such documentation was either unable to be accessed due to system issues or have been assessed as insufficient. I can see no status updates in the e- visa as 'received' against all big sized files ( like these two of mine as nearly 5 MB). I guess it's a technical glitch. Because the educational certificates and marriage certificate are of standard formats.


----------



## momin

Hi friends..my case officer was assigned on 10/10/2012 she requested for 

1. form 80 for me and my wife 
2. evidence of work reference & evidence of remuneration.
3. PP size photo for both
4. evidence of relationship for my wife
5. birth certificate

I attached all the documents on 20.10.2012 but yet not received any acknowledgement by her.

my CO is from -Team 2 (Adelaide)

CO initials: M M

any one have the same CO ?....how is she??


----------



## tintin_papay

momin said:


> Hi friends..my case officer was assigned on 10/10/2012 she requested for
> 
> 1. form 80 for me and my wife
> 2. evidence of work reference & evidence of remuneration.
> 3. PP size photo for both
> 4. evidence of relationship for my wife
> 5. birth certificate
> 
> I attached all the documents on 20.10.2012 but yet not received any acknowledgement by her.
> 
> my CO is from -Team 2 (Adelaide)
> 
> CO initials: M M
> 
> any one have the same CO ?....how is she??


Hi,

Ahha sounds like a beginning of an external check.

Sit tight for a looong wait brother, possibly 6-12-18 months.. or more.

I am eagerly waiting to see a grant from some of the specific HR counties.


----------



## momin

so saaad .... my e-visa shows all these requested documents as "received" except works reference which status is "Required."


----------



## momin

tintin_papay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ahha sounds like a beginning of an external check.
> 
> Sit tight for a looong wait brother, possibly 6-12-18 months.. or more.
> 
> I am eagerly waiting to see a grant from some of the specific HR counties.




so saaad .... my e-visa shows all these requested documents status as "received" except works reference which status is "Required."
__________________
ANZSCO: 233211 ,EA +ve 08 Aug | WA190 -11 Aug| WA Apprv: 12 Sep | invit: 13 Sep || 190 visa lodge:17 sep 12 || PCC:8 Oct 12, ||CO:10 oct 12


----------



## tintin_papay

Who knows, you may be an exception and lucky one.


----------



## shohagkuet

What does it mean by 'Your visa application is up to date and Is currently undergoing routine checking' ???


----------



## omarau

tintin_papay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ahha sounds like a beginning of an external check.
> 
> Sit tight for a looong wait brother, possibly 6-12-18 months.. or more.
> 
> I am eagerly waiting to see a grant from some of the specific HR counties.


Hi, it seems to me not all HR countries undergo lengthy security checks, for example India applicants are getting their grants within couple of months of visa lodgement. 
also form 80 is not an indicator of the start of the external check process, i can see in the spreadsheet here that many applicants were asked to provide form 80 and got their visas shortly afterwards. 

anyways deep inside i feel that i too is pound to a loooooooong wait


----------



## nav.mahajan

omarau said:


> Hi, it seems to me not all HR countries undergo lengthy security checks, for example India applicants are getting their grants within couple of months of visa lodgement.
> also form 80 is not an indicator of the start of the external check process, i can see in the spreadsheet here that many applicants were asked to provide form 80 and got their visas shortly afterwards.
> 
> anyways deep inside i feel that i too is pound to a loooooooong wait


People who have job verification n qualification.... From them also form 80 or 1221 is asked from the person...
Like in case of auslover...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## omarau

nav.mahajan said:


> People who have job verification n qualification.... From them also form 80 or 1221 is asked from the person...
> Like in case of auslover...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum



I was asked to provide Form 80 and 1221 but there was no job verification (up till now)


----------



## mysbm70

omarau said:


> I was asked to provide Form 80 and 1221 but there was no job verification (up till now)


I was asked to provide Form 80 & 1221 too, and no job verification so far too. I'm from low risk country.


----------



## sydney1975

nav.mahajan said:


> People who have job verification n qualification.... From them also form 80 or 1221 is asked from the person...
> Like in case of auslover...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Hello nav.mahajan,

I have sent you a private message, can you please reply.

Thanks,
sydney1975


----------



## nav.mahajan

sydney1975 said:


> Hello nav.mahajan,
> 
> I have sent you a private message, can you please reply.
> 
> Thanks,
> sydney1975


Mate,

I didn't get any message???? i just got friend request from you....


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi Frenz,
Has anyone submitted cover letter for applying State sponsorship. If "Yes", Have you had your cover letter and CV in the same document ?

I am applying for VIC SS and I don't see any cover letter requirement in the application.

please help.

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## spprivate

*Medicals*

Folks
Got the medicals done in a facility which had ehealth.Read in the thread that once the results are uploaded by doctor the status will change to receive /finalize.

Where can I see this.Is it in the side of List of documents page where Health Evidence Of- Requested will be come received./finalized??


----------



## borntobeaussie

Hi Guys, Thanks all for your wishes. I am really glad that it all finally ended happily.
We have been working on this from Feb 2011. Had to give IELTS twice to get 8 in all modules,
Then as Buddi mentioned, the whole EA thing with the CDR. That took around 3 months to get a positive outcome. In between the Case officer from EA contacted me asking for more details in my essays which I provided.

Then the whole wait on 189 invitations. I had applied for 189 on 2nd August and then I applied for SA SS sponsorship and I had to remove my 189 EOI. I waited for SA SS for 1 month and then I realised I better go via 189 as people with 65 points were getting invites. Then on 15th September, in the morning i checked this forum and I was convinced that I should leave SA SS and go for 189(which was always my preference anyways). 

Then on 1st oct I finally got the invite, and the rest as they say is history.

Document list for reference:

Birth certi for all applicants
IELTS
Skill assessment
Work exp( work exp letter, payslip for companies)
Passport
School certi showing functional eng for spouse
All educational certi
India PCC and form 80
Medicals done
School marksheets for spouse showing eng study


I think that was all and it was a lot of documents. I think form 80 itself is 16 pages.

Anyways alls well that ends well. From my story, I think the only conclusion is that you need to hang in there. There were times when I was convinced that its not gonna work out, I tried to make it before June, 2012 for the rule changes, but finally it all worked out well

Best of luck for all of you and I am sure in the new year we can have beer somewhere in Aussie land and enjoy the fact that we are close to being true aussies now(by our own merit and trials)


----------



## borntobeaussie

Thanks Mate, it will be the same for you I am sure, You have always been by my side since we were interacting on that EA thread I started. Do you know what happened to Chin2, I think he was granted WA SS long back


destinationaustralia said:


> Great News borntobe! and Hearty congratulations!!! All the hard work and patient waiting has been worth it. All the best.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## plutology

guys.. one question...

i completed my degree in may 2007. transcript show tht my last semester with uni is on may 2007 but it is printed on my certificate that conferred to me on aug 2008 because my convocation is on 2008. 
i put may 2007 when i lodge my visa 190.

so my work experience count from may 2007 or aug 2008 ???? 

i started work from feb 2008. how is the calculation?


----------



## destinationaustralia

borntobeaussie said:


> Thanks Mate, it will be the same for you I am sure, You have always been by my side since we were interacting on that EA thread I started. Do you know what happened to Chin2, I think he was granted WA SS long back


True indeed. We had started off on this almost at the same time. Hope to see you sometime soon in Aussiland!! 

Chin2 had gone for WA SS. I guess he must be waiting for the Grant.

Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia

plutology said:


> guys.. one question...
> 
> i completed my degree in may 2007. transcript show tht my last semester with uni is on may 2007 but it is printed on my certificate that conferred to me on aug 2008 because my convocation is on 2008.
> i put may 2007 when i lodge my visa 190.
> 
> so my work experience count from may 2007 or aug 2008 ????
> 
> i started work from feb 2008. how is the calculation?


you are right in putting may 2007. Go by the date of Final Semester Exams. The certificate would mention - passed Exam held on _____. Go by this date. Provisional certificate is issued for this. Convocations are normally held much later than the year of completion and is not indicative of the actual date of completion of the course. 

Cheers!


----------



## Aashath

Hi All, 

I got my case officer allocated 10 days back and she requested for work experience letter and Police clearance.I provided them 6 days ago. But in eVisa site it still shows all Document required. No Change in status ..Why is that so?


----------



## Aashath

Hi All, 

I got my case officer allocated 10 days back and she requested for work experience letter and Police clearance.I provided them 6 days ago. But in eVisa site it still shows all Document required. No Change in status ..Why is that so?


----------



## anj0907

For all those who have received their 189 grant....Can you please update your timelines in the below thread...? Thank you....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/131517-189-visa-grant-timelines.html


----------



## varoonverma

Aashath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my case officer allocated 10 days back and she requested for work experience letter and Police clearance.I provided them 6 days ago. But in eVisa site it still shows all Document required. No Change in status ..Why is that so?


CO's usually don't keep the e-Visa site updated... mine had not even searched the uploaded docs on the e-Visa site before contacting me for more information.

Typically e-Visa gets updated twice in the whole process @ time of lodgement and when your case is finalized. 

Bottom line - Don't worry too much about the status on e-Visa.


----------



## Aashath

varoonverma said:


> CO's usually don't keep the e-Visa site updated... mine had not even searched the uploaded docs on the e-Visa site before contacting me for more information.
> 
> Typically e-Visa gets updated twice in the whole process @ time of lodgement and when your case is finalized.
> 
> Bottom line - Don't worry too much about the status on e-Visa.


Thanks for the info. By the way which team processing ur Application and CO initials...


----------



## King_Junior

*From 475 visa to 190 visa*

Hi All,

We just arrived in Perth on subclass 475 with WA sponsorship.

We would like to apply for subclass 190 and would like to know whether there is anyone here who has already applied for subclass 190 visa while holding subclass 475 visa.

Appreciate if you could share your experience and the timelines.

Thanks in advance.

KJ


----------



## shohagkuet

King_Junior said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We just arrived in Perth on subclass 475 with WA sponsorship.
> 
> We would like to apply for subclass 190 and would like to know whether there is anyone here who has already applied for subclass 190 visa while holding subclass 475 visa.
> 
> Appreciate if you could share your experience and the timelines.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> KJ


Hi KJ,

congratulation and wish you good luck....

I have 475 visa sponsored by WA like u...I have applied for 190 by taking SS from WA again...

The process is as below:
1. Check WA Demand list whether your occupation code is available or not for SS. If yes then... 
1. Submit an EOI with state preference WA.
2. Apply for WA SS. This time you can't save the application in WA portal. You have to submit it at a time.
3. Wait for WA response
4. If you get WA SS then Skill Select will invite you for Final application lodge...


The timeline is difficult to mention...for some applicant who have 475 it took just 1-2 weeks to get the 190...for some it is in progress like me......

best of luck....

any more info mail me....


----------



## King_Junior

shohagkuet said:


> Hi KJ,
> 
> congratulation and wish you good luck....
> 
> I have 475 visa sponsored by WA like u...I have applied for 190 by taking SS from WA again...
> 
> The process is as below:
> 1. Check WA Demand list whether your occupation code is available or not for SS. If yes then...
> 1. Submit an EOI with state preference WA.
> 2. Apply for WA SS. This time you can't save the application in WA portal. You have to submit it at a time.
> 3. Wait for WA response
> 4. If you get WA SS then Skill Select will invite you for Final application lodge...
> 
> 
> 
> The timeline is difficult to mention...for some applicant who have 475 it took just 1-2 weeks to get the 190...for some it is in progress like me......
> 
> best of luck....
> 
> any more info mail me....



Thanks a lot shohagkuet.

I would like to hear more from similar applicants.


----------



## forhad

It is almost two months CO is allocated but still no communication from her. My spouse was missing in the acknowledgement letter and I send email on September on this. She replied on that issue. After that there is not email or no communication from her. 1st November I send another email asking the status and yet not received any response from her. I am getting frustrated on this. Should I call to DIAC or I should wait. (I have uploaded all documents, PCC and MEDs are done too for both of us.)


----------



## forhad

Is there any one who's CO is from Team 22 and Initial is MW?

Team: 33 | Initial: MW

Could you please inform your status? Almost two months she allocated but I am not getting any response from her. Afraid and frustrated.


----------



## paralax

Hi everyone,

I would like to thank you for all the helpful information provided on the forum.

My timeline is as follows:

ACS positive assessment: January 2012
IELTS: May 2012 (7.5 band)
EOI submitted: 1 August 2012
EOI invitation: 1 November 2012
Code: Developer Programmer
60 Points 189 visa

I am in a process of certifying and translating additional documents and will soon apply for a visa.

Thank you again very much.

Kind regards


----------



## irishshoegal

Got the visa approved on Monday 190 arghhhhh yipeeeeee no job verification no bank statements no payslips but was asked for 180....


----------



## vschauhan

Hi guys

I have got a CO yesterday...initial is CJ form adelaide team 4
my time line is as followEOI submitted-1st july with 60 point (189)
Got invitation on 15th october with 60 points
189 applied on 16th october.
CO assigned 7th november...
requested documents form 80 for me and wife
from 1023 as i want to withdraw my parents from the application as for now.
medical receipt for wife...all submitted today 8th november...
now waiting for the grant...

all the best to all who are waiting for CO and invitation...


----------



## plutology

irishshoegal said:


> Got the visa approved on Monday 190 arghhhhh yipeeeeee no job verification no bank statements no payslips but was asked for 180....


can you share more?? what do you mean?

you didnt upload all documents???


----------



## Harsha Vardhan

vschauhan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have got a CO yesterday...initial is CJ form adelaide team 4
> my time line is as followEOI submitted-1st july with 60 point (189)
> Got invitation on 15th october with 60 points
> 189 applied on 16th october.
> CO assigned 7th november...
> requested documents form 80 for me and wife
> from 1023 as i want to withdraw my parents from the application as for now.
> medical receipt for wife...all submitted today 8th november...
> now waiting for the grant...
> 
> all the best to all who are waiting for CO and invitation...


Hi I have lodged visa on 18 Oct same 60 points software engineer as occupation..when can I expect the Co?


----------



## v190

Harsha Vardhan said:


> Hi I have lodged visa on 18 Oct same 60 points software engineer as occupation..when can I expect the Co?


I read somewhere that 16th Oct applicant got CO. You should be getting one soon. Get ready with PCC & Med.


----------



## nav.mahajan

irishshoegal said:


> Got the visa approved on Monday 190 arghhhhh yipeeeeee no job verification no bank statements no payslips but was asked for 180....


Congrats shoegirl...... that's amazing... may be your CO had no issue with the docs you provided.... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Harsha Vardhan

v190 said:


> I read somewhere that 16th Oct applicant got CO. You should be getting one soon. Get ready with PCC & Med.


Hi I have done my pcc already and yet to go for medical test.... .somewhere I read I can reuse the chest xray done for 457 visa renewal...so wait in g for CO's comments ..I hope the wait is worth as there are chances that I may save some bucks on the chest xray exam


----------



## varoonverma

forhad said:


> Is there any one who's CO is from Team 22 and Initial is MW?
> 
> Team: 33 | Initial: MW
> 
> Could you please inform your status? Almost two months she allocated but I am not getting any response from her. Afraid and frustrated.


I am sailing in the same boat. CO is little less responsive but definitely gets in touch if it is important for the application to move further. 

Status mails don't get responded promptly (may take bout 2 weeks for a reply, at times no reply too). 

CO was generous enough to share a direct phone number in the last interaction ... yes it was a bit of a surprise for me too !!

Has any1 spoken to there CO on phone ever ???

I suggest just hang-in and don't panic.... let the process take its course.
We can't drive/control it anywayz.

Cheers


----------



## forhad

varoonverma said:


> I am sailing in the same boat. CO is little less responsive but definitely gets in touch if it is important for the application to move further.
> 
> Status mails don't get responded promptly (may take bout 2 weeks for a reply, at times no reply too).
> 
> CO was generous enough to share a direct phone number in the last interaction ... yes it was a bit of a surprise for me too !!
> 
> Has any1 spoken to there CO on phone ever ???
> 
> I suggest just hang-in and don't panic.... let the process take its course.
> We can't drive/control it anywayz.
> 
> Cheers


thanks a lot mate. Today got a email from her asking lots of documents though I uploaded all of them and she can't access them through system.


----------



## varoonverma

forhad said:


> thanks a lot mate. Today got a email from her asking lots of documents though I uploaded all of them and she can't access them through system.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/922321-post1370.html


----------



## ALLSTAR

*189 invite*

Hi All,

I also filed for 189 visa on 26th Oct and I am waiting for CO to be assigned.


EOI : 18th Sep 

189 Invite: 1st Oct

189 files: 26th Oct

CO: waiting

I have a question related to PCC and Medicals. I have already applied for PCC from US and India but have not done Medicals yet. Should I wait for CO before doing meds or should I get that done now?


----------



## vvprashanth

How do we know that CO is allocated to our application? Will there.be any change in the application status? My status currently shows as In Progress. Does this mean that CO is allocated? I have lodged my application on Nov 1st but still did not get any ack letter.. Any contact number to contact them would be helpful... Thanks
..


----------



## kark

I have an issue on the dates of Employment- One of my employment joining date was 12th of Jan 2004 but by mistake I had mentioned as 14th Jan 2004 in my EOI ...but I have corrected when I Lodged my Visa ..will this have any major impact


----------



## irshad2005

kark said:


> I have an issue on the dates of Employment- One of my employment joining date was 12th of Jan 2004 but by mistake I had mentioned as 14th Jan 2004 in my EOI ...but I have corrected when I Lodged my Visa ..will this have any major impact


Small human errors are acceptable...Not an issue.
The only Thing that the CO will check in the EOI is your points and nothing else....Trust me on this
If the points you claim is the same then they dont care
But make sure that u enter correct details in your Visa application


----------



## kark

vvprashanth said:


> How do we know that CO is allocated to our application? Will there.be any change in the application status? My status currently shows as In Progress. Does this mean that CO is allocated? I have lodged my application on Nov 1st but still did not get any ack letter.. Any contact number to contact them would be helpful... Thanks
> ..


It would take 5 weeks for a case officer to be allotted thats what the website states


----------



## zakinaeem

Oright guys - Just to update everyone. My case got thrown into an External Check as confirmed by the CO today. Didn't say much, just said "I will be in contact once your External Checks have been completed", so I took the hint and I guess its a year-long (optimistic) wait for me at least, from here onwards.

Hmmpphh..


----------



## joe117

vschauhan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have got a CO yesterday...initial is CJ form adelaide team 4
> my time line is as followEOI submitted-1st july with 60 point (189)
> Got invitation on 15th october with 60 points
> 189 applied on 16th october.
> CO assigned 7th november...
> requested documents form 80 for me and wife
> from 1023 as i want to withdraw my parents from the application as for now.
> medical receipt for wife...all submitted today 8th november...
> now waiting for the grant...
> 
> all the best to all who are waiting for CO and invitation...


Hi vschauhan
How many points/years did you claim for employment? And what did u submit for employment proof? Did you submit proof for all the years?I applied for visa 189 and l got an ack letter from Adelaide team,therefore l know l will get a CO from the same team as you


----------



## forhad

Friends Need Help!.

One of my previous employer's address and phone no is changed from last month. So the address "ABC" which was in the official pad of my employment letter, contract letter and salary certificate now is not valid. 

So Should I upload a 1022 form to inform this change? Also CO is asking Form 80 and should I mention there the most updated address or old address of my previous employer?

Another one is, in the Employment section of Form 80 contact no: should I give office ph no or the person who signed in my employment letter his ph no?


----------



## destinationaustralia

kark said:


> I have an issue on the dates of Employment- One of my employment joining date was 12th of Jan 2004 but by mistake I had mentioned as 14th Jan 2004 in my EOI ...but I have corrected when I Lodged my Visa ..will this have any major impact


None at all.

Cheers!


----------



## vschauhan

Hi joe 117 
I didnt claim any points for work experience...so my case is quiet clear and wont take too long as i did all AFP clearance,penal clearance and medical before CO assign for me and my wife...one more thing is i am onshore so its easy to communicate with CO..i live in adelaide...


----------



## sumi.24

vvprashanth said:


> How do we know that CO is allocated to our application? Will there.be any change in the application status? My status currently shows as In Progress. Does this mean that CO is allocated? I have lodged my application on Nov 1st but still did not get any ack letter.. Any contact number to contact them would be helpful... Thanks
> ..


Status will show the same soon after visa Lodge. 
Co allocation may take 3 to 4 weeks time, it depends...
You will come to know when CO is allocated, you will get a mail from Team (Like Team2, Team4) with list of docs attached from your CO and then your race starts...
Be prepared with PCC and Meds which is only time taken process...

All the Best...


----------



## abcd_guy

Hi,

I need advice on whether I have to wait for CO assignment to do medicals. So far I have applied and the status says "Lodged". I believe I also need to fill out form 80. Since I am married, would my wife (accompanying me as dependent) have a to fill out a separate form? 

Also, do I get an email from the CO that he/she will be looking over my documents?

Sorry to ask so many questions. Any other adivce would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## destinationaustralia

abcd_guy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need advice on whether I have to wait for CO assignment to do medicals. So far I have applied and the status says "Lodged". I believe I also need to fill out form 80. Since I am married, would my wife (accompanying me as dependent) have a to fill out a separate form?
> 
> Also, do I get an email from the CO that he/she will be looking over my documents?
> 
> Sorry to ask so many questions. Any other adivce would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks


1)CO allotment is not necessary for getting Medicals done. Health requirement Tab can been seen below the applicants/co-applicants name once visa application is lodged. Click on Tab and fill in the form. Select the hospital. take printouts. call the hospital and fix up an appointment for medicals. After medicals upload the Medical Fee receipts in the Health Requirement uploads. also upload all the relevant docs mentioned under each applicants/co-appl name.
2) You would have already filled in your spouse details while lodging the visa application. A separate appl is not called for
3)If Form 80 is required the CO will tell you.
4)Once CO is allotted you will get a email intimating this.


Cheers!


----------



## abcd_guy

destinationaustralia said:


> 1)CO allotment is not necessary for getting Medicals done. Health requirement Tab can been seen below the applicants/co-applicants name once visa application is lodged. Click on Tab and fill in the form. Select the hospital. take printouts. call the hospital and fix up an appointment for medicals. After medicals upload the Medical Fee receipts in the Health Requirement uploads. also upload all the relevant docs mentioned under each applicants/co-app.l name.
> 2) You would have already filled in your spouse details while lodging the visa application. separate appl is not called for
> 3)If Form 80 is required the CO will tell you.
> 4)Once CO is allotted you will get ab email intimating this.
> 
> 
> Cheers!


I don't see the Health requirement tab. I can no longer access the section/site where I filled out the forms to lodge the application and make the payment. Was there a health requirement tab? On the EOI section, I no longer see the Apply Visa button.

*after edit*
Oh crap! I was able to login using the "View Saved Application". I have been sitting idle doing nothing. Thanks


----------



## destinationaustralia

abcd_guy said:


> I don't see the Health requirement tab. I can no longer access the section/site where I filled out the forms to lodge the application and make the payment. Was there a health requirement tab? On the EOI section, I no longer see the Apply Visa button.


OK let me explain-
Once you get an invitation you'll see a Tab- 'Apply for visa' in your EOI home page.
Click on this Tab- The application form will open up. It is a bit lengthy. Take your time and fill it up. here u have to fill in all info-about you and co-applicants. Also you'll have to pay the fees. Continue with the application. In the end click on 'Submit' button.
Now your visa is submitted. You'll get a fee receipt. In this process you'll also get your TRN number and will be asked to set a password for this (in future your appl can be accessed only through the TRN and password. For this first Log in to SkillSelect, then go to 'continue with application tab' on the Left side of the EOI page)
Now log in using the TRN and password. Now you'll get to the steps explained in my earlier message. 
Hope this helps


Cheers!


----------



## vvprashanth

sumi.24 said:


> Status will show the same soon after visa Lodge.
> Co allocation may take 3 to 4 weeks time, it depends...
> You will come to know when CO is allocated, you will get a mail from Team (Like Team2, Team4) with lis of docs attached from your CO and then your race starts...
> Be prepared with PCC and Meds which is only time taken process...
> 
> All the Best...


Ok.. Btw i have already uploaded the docs but it still shows a list of docs as recommended.. This is another worry that i have.. The only thing is i have to wait till the CO is allocated.. And i am done with PCC and meds are lined up next week.. Hopefully everything goes in well... Thanks for ur wishes...


----------



## sumi.24

vvprashanth said:


> Ok.. Btw i have already uploaded the docs but it still shows a list of docs as recommended.. This is another worry that i have.. The only thing is i have to wait till the CO is allocated.. And i am done with PCC and meds are lined up next week.. Hopefully everything goes in well... Thanks for ur wishes...


No wonder, we too faced the same problem.
We had lots of document to upload and we did, finally CO came telling that he received none since there is lot of issues with online system.
So he asked us to upload the same as email attachments and then he changed the status from recommended to received upon confirmation.

So no worries, keep the docs ready and check with CO....


----------



## opfian

Today I have been assigned with a CO, after delay of 03 weeks from acknowledgement date. Following documents have been requested

Evidence of Birth or Age
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
Passport Photograph


----------



## AnneChristina

opfian said:


> Today I have been assigned with a CO, after delay of 03 weeks from acknowledgement date. Following documents have been requested
> 
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> Passport Photograph


Congrats Opfian! Just a little bit longer and you should hold your magical letter in your hands


----------



## omarau

my CO told me that my educational qualifications certificates and transcripts were referred for verification and comparison!! what does that mean?
am i the first one to get this type of verification?


----------



## wizkid0319

AnneChristina said:


> Congrats Opfian! Just a little bit longer and you should hold your magical letter in your hands



Anne,

Could you please tell me, If it is a good thing to apply for the PCC now if I am expecting the invitation next round ??

CHeers


----------



## AnneChristina

wizkid0319 said:


> Anne,
> 
> Could you please tell me, If it is a good thing to apply for the PCC now if I am expecting the invitation next round ??
> 
> CHeers


PCC is valid for 12 months, so you can start applying for it.


----------



## wizkid0319

AnneChristina said:


> PCC is valid for 12 months, so you can start applying for it.



Tnx Anne,

And also in the application it asks for a person for which the certificate should be addressed. Do you think I can say "Assesor, Diac".

Cheers


----------



## AnneChristina

wizkid0319 said:


> Tnx Anne,
> 
> And also in the application it asks for a person for which the certificate should be addressed. Do you think I can say "Assesor, Diac".
> 
> Cheers


Hmm, I don't think I faced such a question in any of my PCC. I just requested them all for myself.
Which country are you applying for? Maybe someone who applied for PCC from that country can answer such specifics...


----------



## wizkid0319

AnneChristina said:


> Hmm, I don't think I faced such a question in any of my PCC. I just requested them all for myself.
> Which country are you applying for? Maybe someone who applied for PCC from that country can answer such specifics...


Currently I live in Australia, I want the PCC from Sri Lanka which I have to get it through the embassy and takes 2 months according to them. That is why I am trying to get it before the Invitation. 

Cheers


----------



## plutology

christmas is coming..

will we expecting delay n slow processing?


----------



## AnneChristina

wizkid0319 said:


> Currently I live in Australia, I want the PCC from Sri Lanka which I have to get it through the embassy and takes 2 months according to them. That is why I am trying to get it before the Invitation.
> 
> Cheers


I just had a quick look at the Sri Lanka PC page. 1. There is written that the PC is only valid for 6 months, but I guess it still shouldn't be a problem if you apply now. 2. It says they will issue the cert within 21 days; + mail so you should have it in approx. 1 month I guess. Regarding your actual question, on their website it says "The Police Clearance Certificates are addressed only to the Government Immigration Authorities which have been authorized and designated by the Foreign Ministry, Sri Lanka. Therefore, name and address of Embassy/ Immigration Service/ High Commission should be mentioned correctly." Thus I guess you should def have it addressed to DIAC. But again, maybe someone who went through this process can comment.


----------



## wizkid0319

AnneChristina said:


> I just had a quick look at the Sri Lanka PC page. 1. There is written that the PC is only valid for 6 months, but I guess it still shouldn't be a problem if you apply now. 2. It says they will issue the cert within 21 days; + mail so you should have it in approx. 1 month I guess. Regarding your actual question, on their website it says "The Police Clearance Certificates are addressed only to the Government Immigration Authorities which have been authorized and designated by the Foreign Ministry, Sri Lanka. Therefore, name and address of Embassy/ Immigration Service/ High Commission should be mentioned correctly." Thus I guess you should def have it addressed to DIAC. But again, maybe someone who went through this process can comment.


Thank you for the advice Anne... Im waiting for a Sri lakan who has done it already to reply.

Cheers


----------



## Bada_ping

*Moc*

How normally does it take for a MOC to finish verifying medical assessment??


----------



## spin123

wizkid0319 said:


> Thank you for the advice Anne... Im waiting for a Sri lakan who has done it already to reply.
> 
> Cheers


My friend got it done and it was addressed to

The Visa Officer,
Adelaide Skilled Processing Center,
Department of Immigration and Citizenship,
Adelaide Australia.

I'm also planing to apply for it next week. The related link is

Application for Clearence Certificate


----------



## wizkid0319

spin123 said:


> My friend got it done and it was addressed to
> 
> The Visa Officer,
> Adelaide Skilled Processing Center,
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship,
> Adelaide Australia.
> 
> I'm also planing to apply for it next week. The related link is
> 
> Application for Clearence Certificate



Thank you alot Spin.


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi Spin,

So your friend got the PCC in hand and forwarded it to DIAC? or the police sent it directly to DIAC??


Cheers




spin123 said:


> My friend got it done and it was addressed to
> 
> The Visa Officer,
> Adelaide Skilled Processing Center,
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship,
> Adelaide Australia.
> 
> I'm also planing to apply for it next week. The related link is
> 
> Application for Clearence Certificate


----------



## spin123

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi Spin,
> 
> So your friend got the PCC in hand and forwarded it to DIAC? or the police sent it directly to DIAC??
> 
> 
> Cheers


They post it to your nominated address and then he scans and uploads it to his application... 

If you go through the link i posted then you could get an idea how to receive it. For you they will send it through the embassy i guess.


----------



## omarau

Bada_ping said:


> How normally does it take for a MOC to finish verifying medical assessment??


in my case it took him around 2 months, they say they have a huge backlog of work


----------



## irishshoegal

plutology said:


> can you share more?? what do you mean?
> 
> you didnt upload all documents???


Here are my timelines 
VETASSESS Applied 17 May - outcome 2 Jul
IELTS Applied 9 Jun - outcome 22 Jun
EOI 190 submitted 2 Jul
WA SS applied 2 Jul - outcome 3 Sep
DIAC invite 4 Sep - CO allocated 4 Oct - grant notification 6 Nov

I could not upload any documents AT ALL so emailed them to my CO on 18 Oct, then couldn't access health strategies/meds in the system so my CO arranged for me, did meds on 30 Oct results uploaded on 5 Nov ! CO TS Team 2.....
I was worried about them ringing my employer but they didn't, I didn't provide any bank statements... Can hardly believe it but so delighted! Good luck everyone who's still waiting


----------



## paralax

destinationaustralia said:


> OK let me explain-
> Once you get an invitation you'll see a Tab- 'Apply for visa' in your EOI home page.
> Click on this Tab- The application form will open up. It is a bit lengthy. Take your time and fill it up. here u have to fill in all info-about you and co-applicants. Also you'll have to pay the fees. Continue with the application. In the end click on 'Submit' button.
> Now your visa is submitted. You'll get a fee receipt. In this process you'll also get your TRN number and will be asked to set a password for this (in future your appl can be accessed only through the TRN and password. For this first Log in to SkillSelect, then go to 'continue with application tab' on the Left side of the EOI page)
> Now log in using the TRN and password. Now you'll get to the steps explained in my earlier message.
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Do I have to upload all the documents and pay after clicking on Apply visa or there is a save option so I can upload partially? (I guess there is)

I want to upload the documents I have now, and when I collect some additional documents later (in a couple of days)


----------



## catmonkey

Guys, I got my visa grant today from team 2 LC.


----------



## sumi.24

catmonkey said:


> Guys, I got my visa grant today from team 2 LC.


Congrats to you and your husband...
Finally, your waiting is worth paid...
Please add your grant timeline in signature, may help others...


----------



## catmonkey

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

I have uploaded the details here. No medicals referred, no job verification and no form 80. Our case was very straight forward . Thanks to the forum we were able to get the visa grant very quick. Good luck everyone .


----------



## immi888

catmonkey said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0
> 
> I have uploaded the details here. No medicals referred, no job verification and no form 80. Our case was very straight forward . Thanks to the forum we were able to get the visa grant very quick. Good luck everyone .


Congrats and thanks for the info! :clap2:


----------



## Bada_ping

omarau said:


> in my case it took him around 2 months, they say they have a huge backlog of work


Damn man....thats too much

I am bored of all the waiting....everything u do, u have to wait a great deal of time for it to be completed..we are definitely the most patient people ever existed. :ranger:

Thx mate


----------



## plutology

just did my medical..

now im worry about my HIV test.. so worry


----------



## Aashath

Hi all,
Today I got a mail.from.skillselect saying my EOI has.been ceased..but it doesn't mention the reason ..how do I know whether its granted or rejected. Thanks


----------



## plutology

Aashath said:


> Hi all,
> Today I got a mail.from.skillselect saying my EOI has.been ceased..but it doesn't mention the reason ..how do I know whether its granted or rejected. Thanks


means u have lodged ur visa.

when did u lodged?


----------



## ravin018

prgopala said:


> The only thing that i forsee is India PCC. For which you would need to present here. Other than that there is nothing that should stop you from applying if you are not in india.


I doubt that you need to be present in India or in Australia for India Pcc. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Sreekanth

Hi guys

From past 2 days i am trying to upload documents in eVisa system (subclass 189) but when i login i am getting error like 

" We are currently experiencing a technical issue with our systems. You will not be able to proceed with this application at this time as this service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."

Has anyone facing the same issues? is this a common error or it's happening only to my application?

Thanks


----------



## Aashath

plutology said:


> means u have lodged ur visa.
> 
> when did u lodged?


Yes .As u can see from my signature I am waiting for final output . I cant even login to evisa and it says some technical problem.It means I have to wait till monday to know the outcome


----------



## plutology

it's normal. once you lodged your visa, your EOI wil be ceased.


----------



## Aashath

prgopala said:


> I have been granted 189 visa today. Just logged in to my gmail account to see an email from skillselect that my EOI has been ceased. Logged in to e-visa system to see that the grant letter has been generated. Could not view the same since the system has some problem. Anyways my agent would have received the same and would forward me the same.
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has helped me in this forum and provided valuable inputs throughout my journey from ACS to Visa grant.
> Please see my timelines in my signature.


Hi have received similar email ..but evisa doesnot work to check the outcomes .so whn did u receive 
official letter saying its granted or not .Anyother way to check the outcomes .


----------



## destinationaustralia

Sreekanth said:


> Hi guys
> 
> From past 2 days i am trying to upload documents in eVisa system (subclass 189) but when i login i am getting error like
> 
> " We are currently experiencing a technical issue with our systems. You will not be able to proceed with this application at this time as this service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."
> 
> Has anyone facing the same issues? is this a common error or it's happening only to my application?
> 
> Thanks


It happens sometime. It's irritating but nothing to worry about. You'll need to try after some time. 

Cheers!


----------



## nav.mahajan

Aashath said:


> Hi have received similar email ..but evisa doesnot work to check the outcomes .so whn did u receive
> official letter saying its granted or not .Anyother way to check the outcomes .


Go to VEVO.... You can put your details... Check whether its granted for u?????

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## AnneChristina

catmonkey said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0
> 
> I have uploaded the details here. No medicals referred, no job verification and no form 80. Our case was very straight forward . Thanks to the forum we were able to get the visa grant very quick. Good luck everyone .


Many congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## catmonkey

Thanks Anne, the plan is to move to Melbourne Sept 2013, lots to do here first.


----------



## opfian

catmonkey said:


> Guys, I got my visa grant today from team 2 LC.




Congratulations!!!:clap2:


----------



## plutology

skill select system error has recovered !!

happy uploading to all...


----------



## Rockron

I have emailed health dept to check to see if they received my meds and this is what I got from them. Is it safe to assume that my CO knows about this? or should I inform her?

_I can confirm that your examination results were received on 09/11/12 and are currently with Global Health for processing.

Global Health is currently experiencing a backlog in processing health cases, late last week they were processing electronic cases received on 30 August 2012. They will get your case as soon as they can, and are trying to address these issues. It may therefore take a few weeks for your results to be assessed, but the outcome will be made available to your case officer when finalised.

Please therefore contact your case officer if you need further information. Please don't contact Global Health directly - better that they focus on getting through the backlog!_


----------



## plutology

Rockron said:


> I have emailed health dept to check to see if they received my meds and this is what I got from them. Is it safe to assume that my CO knows about this? or should I inform her?
> 
> _I can confirm that your examination results were received on 09/11/12 and are currently with Global Health for processing.
> 
> Global Health is currently experiencing a backlog in processing health cases, late last week they were processing electronic cases received on 30 August 2012. They will get your case as soon as they can, and are trying to address these issues. It may therefore take a few weeks for your results to be assessed, but the outcome will be made available to your case officer when finalised.
> 
> Please therefore contact your case officer if you need further information. Please don't contact Global Health directly - better that they focus on getting through the backlog!_


your CO should know. or you can forward this email to your CO to confirm. no harm to keep her inform.

seen from your timeline. you did your medical on 5 Nov? ?


----------



## Aashath

Hi All, 

My Visa has been granted (Yesterday).I cant check it yesterday due to system error but when I logged in today , It says Granted.Even then I cant view the grant Letter which again due to system error. Used VEVO to check status which says I am a RESIDENT.

Thank you very much for every one in this form whom helped me a lot to make this happen.

SS:10/10 
Inv : 11/10 
Visa Launch:12/10
Ack: 15/10 
CO : 27/10 | Team 33 VL 
Req for more Doc submitted:30/10 
Granted 10/11/12 ---> 10 - 11 - 12 ( I cant forget )


----------



## rks890

Aashath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Visa has been granted (Yesterday).I cant check it yesterday due to system error but when I logged in today , It says Granted.Even then I cant view the grant Letter which again due to system error. Used VEVO to check status which says I am a RESIDENT.
> 
> Thank you very much for every one in this form whom helped me a lot to make this happen.
> 
> SS:10/10
> Inv : 11/10
> Visa Launch:12/10
> Ack: 15/10
> CO : 27/10 | Team 33 VL
> Req for more Doc submitted:30/10
> Granted 10/11/12 ---> 10 - 11 - 12 ( I cant forget )


Congrats Aashath, can you please share how much time did it take for finalization of medicals..


----------



## shohagkuet

Aashath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Visa has been granted (Yesterday).I cant check it yesterday due to system error but when I logged in today , It says Granted.Even then I cant view the grant Letter which again due to system error. Used VEVO to check status which says I am a RESIDENT.
> 
> Thank you very much for every one in this form whom helped me a lot to make this happen.
> 
> SS:10/10
> Inv : 11/10
> Visa Launch:12/10
> Ack: 15/10
> CO : 27/10 | Team 33 VL
> Req for more Doc submitted:30/10
> Granted 10/11/12 ---> 10 - 11 - 12 ( I cant forget )



First of all congratulation for your grant.....This is unusual that u got the grant on weekend day....anyway have u received any grant mail from your CO or u just got it in E-Visa system??


----------



## lokeshkumar234

paralax said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to thank you for all the helpful information provided on the forum.
> 
> My timeline is as follows:
> 
> ACS positive assessment: January 2012
> IELTS: May 2012 (7.5 band)
> EOI submitted: 1 August 2012
> EOI invitation: 1 November 2012
> Code: Developer Programmer
> 60 Points 189 visa
> 
> I am in a process of certifying and translating additional documents and will soon apply for a visa.
> 
> Thank you again very much.
> 
> Kind regards


Have u got ur Co assigned please let me know. I am in the same situation


----------



## Aashath

rks890 said:


> Congrats Aashath, can you please share how much time did it take for finalization of medicals..


Hi , I am onshore already and I did my medicals already before 6momth for my other visa 
.so I just referred them that reference number .


----------



## Aashath

shohagkuet said:


> First of all congratulation for your grant.....This is unusual that u got the grant on weekend day....anyway have u received any grant mail from your CO or u just got it in E-Visa system??


I am yet to receive officially from my co . I checked my status I'm vevo


----------



## omarau

plutology said:


> skill select system error has recovered !!
> 
> happy uploading to all...



not for me, it is still not working ever since 13-Aug when i lodged my application and tech. support guys always say it will be solved in the "neat future" but it hasnt so far so i gave up and sent all docs by email to my CO.


----------



## omarau

today the Australian embassy called my current job for job verification, went very smoothly thanks god, they called the reference who wrote the reference letter. 
just to let you know i have provided payslips and bank account statement for the previous two years but they called anyway. There is no embassy in my country so they called from the nearest embassy. 

Team 33 sure lives up to the reputation being the investigation team. they even referred my education qualifications for verification !! and of curse F80 was referred to AISO for background check

anyway i hope wheels are rolling now and i would get my grant soon


----------



## plutology

omarau said:


> not for me, it is still not working ever since 13-Aug when i lodged my application and tech. support guys always say it will be solved in the "neat future" but it hasnt so far so i gave up and sent all docs by email to my CO.


i think it's ur computer that cant support the system. i use 2 laptops. the older version cant support the webpage but the newer vetsion can.


----------



## omarau

plutology said:


> i think it's ur computer that cant support the system. i use 2 laptops. the older version cant support the webpage but the newer vetsion can.


true for some cases of system errors, but mine appears to be different. I used different computers/laptops different versions of windows and internet browsers firefox/chrome/ ie6, ie7, ie8 all in vain i always get an error after login and i cant upload anything to the system.


----------



## omarau

Does anybody know which comes first. Job verification or security clearance? 
i mean do they wait for security clearance to go ahead with job verification or the two are not related?


----------



## mysbm70

omarau said:


> today the Australian embassy called my current job for job verification, went very smoothly thanks god, they called the reference who wrote the reference letter.
> just to let you know i have provided payslips and bank account statement for the previous two years but they called anyway. There is no embassy in my country so they called from the nearest embassy.
> 
> Team 33 sure lives up to the reputation being the investigation team. they even referred my education qualifications for verification !! and of curse F80 was referred to AISO for background check
> 
> anyway i hope wheels are rolling now and i would get my grant soon


Job verification on Sunday? Diac is very hard working.


----------



## omarau

mysbm70 said:


> Job verification on Sunday? Diac is very hard working.


It is the Australian embassy who called not DIAC. Sunday is a workday in our region (Middle East)


----------



## plutology

omarau said:


> It is the Australian embassy who called not DIAC. Sunday is a workday in our region (Middle East)


ohh

something new to me


----------



## mysbm70

omarau said:


> It is the Australian embassy who called not DIAC. Sunday is a workday in our region (Middle East)


OIC, Friday is non-working day for Muslim Country.


----------



## zare1356

*Bachelor point*



omarau said:


> It is the Australian embassy who called not DIAC. Sunday is a workday in our region (Middle East)


Dear omarau, I have a question about GPA(Bachelor Average), after getting ACS assessment is it important what is your GPA for getting 15 point of the bachelor qualification?


----------



## nav.mahajan

zare1356 said:


> Dear omarau, I have a question about GPA(Bachelor Average), after getting ACS assessment is it important what is your GPA for getting 15 point of the bachelor qualification?


That's not in criterion... You should hv finished it... That's wat required...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## immi888

borntobeaussie said:


> Thanks Mate, it will be the same for you I am sure, You have always been by my side since we were interacting on that EA thread I started. Do you know what happened to Chin2, I think he was granted WA SS long back


Hi Borntobeasussie

I've got just one question which I hope you'd be able to help with. I understand you did not claim points for work experience. Thus, when the CO asked for your work experience docs, do you send your past work experience docs or do you include your current work experience docs as well?

Thanks.


----------



## borntobeaussie

Hi Immi888

I included all past and current work exp docs, which just included one exp letter and one payslip for each company. For the current company, I had an auto generated letter showing my start of work and I also gave a current payslip.


immi888 said:


> Hi Borntobeasussie
> 
> I've got just one question which I hope you'd be able to help with. I understand you did not claim points for work experience. Thus, when the CO asked for your work experience docs, do you send your past work experience docs or do you include your current work experience docs as well?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## abcd_guy

I need urgent help. I made a mistake entering my wife's name. The first name and last name in reverse order. I don't know what I was looking at. I typed mine correctly. Is there a way to notify them. I am outside Australia.


----------



## wizkid0319

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Immi888
> 
> I included all past and current work exp docs, which just included one exp letter and one payslip for each company. For the current company, I had an auto generated letter showing my start of work and I also gave a current payslip.


Guys,

This is only for jobs which we are claiming points rite?? If the job is not closely related to our skill occupation then we don't submit any docs related to that rite??

Cheers


----------



## fishingrod88

borntobeaussie said:


> Congrats Destination, you are another step closer. I am waiting for a response from my CO whether all my spouse's documents are ok. I am hoping that he acceptrs the proof for functional english(letter from school and marksheets for 10th and 12th). Otherwise she has to give IELTS and I will need to wait for the results(the first date available is 1st December) which will delay the results a lot. Can't help it though. Will have to wait and watch. Some documents in the Evisa link has changed to requested and some to received.
> Will update it further this week


Hi borntobeaussie,

I just wanted to ask you a question. I was allocated a CO on 1 November 2012 requesting for additional documents. It was stated in the attachment that I can provide the documents by uploading it on the eVisa website or by email. I sent the documents over to the CO by email last Friday and just wanted to know if the CO would indicate if they have received the documents as there has been no indication from the CO so far. Been refreshing my email constantly...probably the nerves kicking in now that I'm at the final stretch. Do you think I should upload the documents as well or just wait for a reply? Thanks.


----------



## nityak148

fishingrod88 said:


> Hi borntobeaussie,
> 
> I just wanted to ask you a question. I was allocated a CO on 1 November 2012 requesting for additional documents. ... QUOTE]
> 
> I am in the similar situation..submitted my docs last week... if you have sent the docs via email then just wait and watch... no response in a week means all is good and in place. ..fingers crossed..best of luck


----------



## immi888

wizkid0319 said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is only for jobs which we are claiming points rite?? If the job is not closely related to our skill occupation then we don't submit any docs related to that rite??
> 
> Cheers


No, this is for jobs which he was NOT claiming points for (i.e. never claimed any points for work experience) but the CO asked for work experience certification anyways. Sometimes CO asks (especially if you've used it for skills assessment, etc), but often they don't ask for it.


----------



## nityak148

abcd_guy said:


> I need urgent help. I made a mistake entering my wife's name. The first name and last name in reverse order. I don't know what I was looking at. I typed mine correctly. Is there a way to notify them. I am outside Australia.


if this in EOI or after lodging application?
if EOI, then update the details straightaway..
if application is lodged then wait untill CO is allocated ..
if lodged application and CO allocated, then write an email to CO with reason along with Passport copy of ur wife.. u should get a response within 7 working days...


----------



## wizkid0319

immi888 said:


> No, this is for jobs which he was NOT claiming points for (i.e. never claimed any points for work experience) but the CO asked for work experience certification anyways. Sometimes CO asks (especially if you've used it for skills assessment, etc), but often they don't ask for it.


Hi Immi,

Please let me ask you another question here.
In my case, I used only my last job to skill assessment with ACS.
But I specified 2 other jobs in my EOI which are not related to my skill occupation I am claiming points or related to skill assessment.

Will they ask for any documents from them?? 

Cheers
Wiz


----------



## abcd_guy

nityak148 said:


> if this in EOI or after lodging application?
> if EOI, then update the details straightaway..
> if application is lodged then wait untill CO is allocated ..
> if lodged application and CO allocated, then write an email to CO with reason along with Passport copy of ur wife.. u should get a response within 7 working days...


Thanks. A CO hasn't been assigned to process my docs yet(I don't think so). So I should wait then. It isn't falsifying information. So hopefully, this isn't too much of a problem. 

How do I know that a CO has been allocated? I received an acknowledgment letter of my visa being lodged.


----------



## nityak148

abcd_guy said:


> Thanks. A CO hasn't been assigned to process my docs yet(I don't think so). So I should wait then. It isn't falsifying information. So hopefully, this isn't too much of a problem.
> 
> How do I know that a CO has been allocated? I received an acknowledgment letter of my visa being lodged.


Human typo error are accepted. you will receive an email regarding CO allocation.
also in the mail, it will be mentioned if there is any changes for ex. location, marital status, bla bla bla.. you need to inform CO with reason and evidence.. so just chill.. no worries


----------



## thewall

fishingrod88 said:


> Hi borntobeaussie,
> 
> I just wanted to ask you a question. I was allocated a CO on 1 November 2012 requesting for additional documents. It was stated in the attachment that I can provide the documents by uploading it on the eVisa website or by email. I sent the documents over to the CO by email last Friday and just wanted to know if the CO would indicate if they have received the documents as there has been no indication from the CO so far. Been refreshing my email constantly...probably the nerves kicking in now that I'm at the final stretch. Do you think I should upload the documents as well or just wait for a reply? Thanks.



Same here.

I sent requested docs by email very same day (in fact i had all requested docs already uploaded too). Only issue I could think of is the MED got referred. I have noticed lately my MED links in checklist page have disappeared too :ranger:

didnt ping since Oct 31st Doc request email replied with attachments.


----------



## immi888

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi Immi,
> 
> Please let me ask you another question here.
> In my case, I used only my last job to skill assessment with ACS.
> But I specified 2 other jobs in my EOI which are not related to my skill occupation I am claiming points or related to skill assessment.
> 
> Will they ask for any documents from them??
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


It will depend on the CO. Just wait for the CO, and if he asks for it, then you upload or email ALL your work experience documents to him.


----------



## abcd_guy

Hi all,

I'd like to know what documents need to be scanned and uploaded - Originals or Certified? I am thinking it is certified copies. But these are all black and white.


----------



## wizkid0319

immi888 said:


> It will depend on the CO. Just wait for the CO, and if he asks for it, then you upload or email ALL your work experience documents to him.


Thanks mate. I hope he will not ask for them because I dont have experience letters for 1 of them, Because it was a part time, voluntary job for my University.

Cheers


----------



## fishingrod88

Just received my visa grant. Thank you everyone for the help and support. Appreciate it. Can't wait to get back to Melbourne...


----------



## thewall

fishingrod88 said:


> Just received my visa grant. Thank you everyone for the help and support. Appreciate it. Can't wait to get back to Melbourne...


Wow, congrates :clap2:
when did u do Med, also CO Team?


----------



## immi888

fishingrod88 said:


> Just received my visa grant. Thank you everyone for the help and support. Appreciate it. Can't wait to get back to Melbourne...


Congrats!!! :clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina

fishingrod88 said:


> Just received my visa grant. Thank you everyone for the help and support. Appreciate it. Can't wait to get back to Melbourne...


Congratulations! :cheer2:
It's so great to see how many visa grants there have been recently! 
Would you mind sharing your timeline?


----------



## nityak148

fishingrod88 said:


> Just received my visa grant. Thank you everyone for the help and support. Appreciate it. Can't wait to get back to Melbourne...


Congrats Mate.. plz update ur signature


----------



## fishingrod88

Here's my timeline =) My CO was from GSM Adelaide Team 7. Hope to see more ppl getting grants...come join the fun in Aussie =P


----------



## rks890

*Visa Status*

Hi ,

Trying to check the status of my visa through following link,

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

but it always shows the service is temporarily unavailable, I was only asked for medical tests when my CO was assigned and I completed my medicals on 31st Oct, 
I am worried about the status of my medicals whether it is referred/finalized/met.

any other way to find that out??

cheers.


----------



## AnneChristina

fishingrod88 said:


> Here's my timeline =) My CO was from GSM Adelaide Team 7. Hope to see more ppl getting grants...come join the fun in Aussie =P


Thank you!
Wow, invited 01-10 and grant 12-11. Really amazing


----------



## getsetgo

fishingrod88 said:


> Here's my timeline =) My CO was from GSM Adelaide Team 7. Hope to see more ppl getting grants...come join the fun in Aussie =P


dats amazing..congratulations


----------



## AUSA

omarau said:


> today the Australian embassy called my current job for job verification, went very smoothly thanks god, they called the reference who wrote the reference letter.
> just to let you know i have provided payslips and bank account statement for the previous two years but they called anyway. There is no embassy in my country so they called from the nearest embassy.
> 
> Team 33 sure lives up to the reputation being the investigation team. they even referred my education qualifications for verification !! and of curse F80 was referred to AISO for background check
> 
> anyway i hope wheels are rolling now and i would get my grant soon


Hi I sent you pm , can you please reply


----------



## vinil

Hi am currently working in dubai and want to migrate to australia can anybody help me with the information i need to migrate i am currently woeking as office administrator for past 3 years in dubai


----------



## destinationaustralia

vinil said:


> Hi am currently working in dubai and want to migrate to australia can anybody help me with the information i need to migrate i am currently woeking as office administrator for past 3 years in dubai


To begin with go to this site Workers - Visas & Immigration and study it with respect to your requirements. A lot of issued will be clarified. Next, come to this site with your specific queries and you'll get all the answers. 

In general the steps are:
1) IELTS 
2) Skill assessment
2a) Apply for state sponsorship if required.
3) Applying for EOI with your chosen visa class(s)
4) Apply visa on invitation
5) Medicals and PCC
6) Grant of visa

Good Luck.

Cheers!


----------



## Nalpu

fishingrod88 said:


> Just received my visa grant. Thank you everyone for the help and support. Appreciate it. Can't wait to get back to Melbourne...


congrats...that was fast..


----------



## newwave

omarau said:


> today the Australian embassy called my current job for job verification, went very smoothly thanks god, they called the reference who wrote the reference letter.
> just to let you know i have provided payslips and bank account statement for the previous two years but they called anyway. There is no embassy in my country so they called from the nearest embassy.
> 
> Team 33 sure lives up to the reputation being the investigation team. they even referred my education qualifications for verification !! and of curse F80 was referred to AISO for background check
> 
> anyway i hope wheels are rolling now and i would get my grant soon


Hi, omarau!
I also have my officer from the Team 33  And it seems to be hot... Could you, please, tell us how did they verify your qualifications - did they contact your university or the institution where you have obtained your qualifications? What did they ask about when they contacted your boss? :ranger: Thanks.


----------



## spprivate

*New Status on Character assessment : Please clarify*

All
I sent Form 80 for me and my wife with other documents.Now in my application against the item Character evidence It says "Received " and then there is a link
"Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant".But the link doesnt take me anywhere.

Also against my Health Evidence Of : Received.Does it mean they got all our health results?

Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## omarau

newwave said:


> Hi, omarau!
> I also have my officer from the Team 33  And it seems to be hot... Could you, please, tell us how did they verify your qualifications - did they contact your university or the institution where you have obtained your qualifications? What did they ask about when they contacted your boss? :ranger: Thanks.


CO informed that she referred education certificates for validation but i dont know how do they do that! i imagine same as job verification they call the university and ask if the provided information are true.
for job verification i just knew from my reference that they called and it went smoothly. 
whats ur CO initials? team 33 seems to be the toughest man. whats is the most recent progress on ur case?


----------



## Rockron

plutology said:


> your CO should know. or you can forward this email to your CO to confirm. no harm to keep her inform.
> 
> seen from your timeline. you did your medical on 5 Nov? ?


yes I did them on Nov 5. why do you ask?


----------



## rkv146

*Application Submitted Next Steps*

Dear All,

I have manage to Submit my Application Today.

I would like to Thank everyone for all the guidance and assistance provided so far..

Now when I am uploading the Documents the Status Changes from ( Recommended to required) is this the Normal Flow??

Guys Who have lodged Please confirm..

Also now the next step is Health Examination I guess...

There is a Link (Organize You health Examination) under each applicant.
Ia ma ble to Download them for My dependents ( Wife, Son , Daughter), But When I click Under my name, The Page keeps on Hanging..

Please advice what should I do now...


Regards
RK


----------



## spprivate

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have manage to Submit my Application Today.
> 
> I would like to Thank everyone for all the guidance and assistance provided so far..
> 
> Now when I am uploading the Documents the Status Changes from ( Recommended to required) is this the Normal Flow??
> 
> Guys Who have lodged Please confirm..
> 
> Also now the next step is Health Examination I guess...
> 
> There is a Link (Organize You health Examination) under each applicant.
> Ia ma ble to Download them for My dependents ( Wife, Son , Daughter), But When I click Under my name, The Page keeps on Hanging..
> 
> Please advice what should I do now...
> 
> 
> Regards
> RK


 Yes,download that,call a near by panel doctor and go ahead with the medicals.
Make sure each of that forms have your TRN Number,passport number etc


----------



## rkv146

spprivate said:


> Yes,download that,call a near by panel doctor and go ahead with the medicals.
> Make sure each of that forms have your TRN Number,passport number etc


I checked its Correct for everyone..
But Against me the Link does not open up at all.. It keeps hanging..

What Should I do?

Thank You
RK


----------



## spprivate

The online system is bit cranky.Give it a day or two and try.


----------



## newwave

omarau said:


> CO informed that she referred education certificates for validation but i dont know how do they do that! i imagine same as job verification they call the university and ask if the provided information are true.
> for job verification i just knew from my reference that they called and it went smoothly.
> whats ur CO initials? team 33 seems to be the toughest man. whats is the most recent progress on ur case?



The most recent step is that CO has been allocated and I was requested for the documents that I have not uploaded by the moment(almost all, except those that I had used before for skill assessment). My officer has different initials than yours, so it's not the same man. Where is the source of information regarding the tough behavior of team 33?


----------



## genezx

rkv146 said:


> I checked its Correct for everyone..
> But Against me the Link does not open up at all.. It keeps hanging..
> 
> What Should I do?
> 
> Thank You
> RK


I am facing the same issue, it opens a blank page. 

any advise?


----------



## simkoo

*Still no CO signs ...! Quite nervous now*

I submitted my application on 8th oct and received acknowledgement on 11th but still no signs of CO, secondly whatever i attach, status changes from "recommended" to "required" not into "received".

Is it normal and how do get to know that my medical has been uploaded or not ?

please help


----------



## nityak148

simkoo said:


> I submitted my application on 8th oct and received acknowledgement on 11th but still no signs of CO, secondly whatever i attach, status changes from "recommended" to "required" not into "received".
> 
> Is it normal and how do get to know that my medical has been uploaded or not ?
> 
> please help


Untill CO is assigned, status of the doucments will be "required". And once they receive the docs, CO will change the status to "received"...


----------



## vschauhan

Hi guys
Just want share with you that i got my 189 APPROVED just now...i am so happy...below is my timeline
EOI submitted 1st july with 60 points(vvery first hour of skillselect).
Got invitation 15 oct.
189 visa applied onshore 16 oct.
CO allocate 8th nov.
Visa grant 13th nov(on diwali)..
Thanks guys for all information and support......


----------



## immi888

vschauhan said:


> Hi guys
> Just want share with you that i got my 189 APPROVED just now...i am so happy...below is my timeline
> EOI submitted 1st july with 60 points(vvery first hour of skillselect).
> Got invitation 15 oct.
> 189 visa applied onshore 16 oct.
> CO allocate 8th nov.
> Visa grant 13th nov(on diwali)..
> Thanks guys for all information and support......


Congrats!!! :clap2: Happy Diwali too !


----------



## Samy123

vschauhan said:


> Hi guys
> Just want share with you that i got my 189 APPROVED just now...i am so happy...below is my timeline
> EOI submitted 1st july with 60 points(vvery first hour of skillselect).
> Got invitation 15 oct.
> 189 visa applied onshore 16 oct.
> CO allocate 8th nov.
> Visa grant 13th nov(on diwali)..
> Thanks guys for all information and support......


Congrats!!!!!!!
What was ur team number??


----------



## vschauhan

Hi 
My team was ream 4 adelaide


----------



## AnneChristina

Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## plutology

done medical on 8 Nov... the 'organize your medical examination' link is gone

still waiting for CO


----------



## nityak148

vschauhan said:


> Hi
> My team was ream 4 adelaide


Many Congralutations VsChauhan...

by any chance did you checked ur application status today.. has it been changed from "In Progress" to "Application finalized"


----------



## vschauhan

Yes i checked online status and its just show in progress...but infront of my name and my wife name it says grant letter created..i got an grant email as well...all the best


----------



## get2gauri

Congratulations..happy Diwali

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


----------



## Nalpu

vschauhan said:


> Hi guys
> Just want share with you that i got my 189 APPROVED just now...i am so happy...below is my timeline
> EOI submitted 1st july with 60 points(vvery first hour of skillselect).
> Got invitation 15 oct.
> 189 visa applied onshore 16 oct.
> CO allocate 8th nov.
> Visa grant 13th nov(on diwali)..
> Thanks guys for all information and support......


Congrats....

Wishing all the members a Happy Diwali....us here in Fiji have a public holiday to celebrate Diwali....To all the Hindus...Maa Laxmi aap sabh ko dhan daulath se bharpur rakhe...


----------



## getsetgo

vschauhan said:


> Hi guys
> Just want share with you that i got my 189 APPROVED just now...i am so happy...below is my timeline
> EOI submitted 1st july with 60 points(vvery first hour of skillselect).
> Got invitation 15 oct.
> 189 visa applied onshore 16 oct.
> CO allocate 8th nov.
> Visa grant 13th nov(on diwali)..
> Thanks guys for all information and support......


Awesome mate ..
Enjoy Diwali


----------



## OZOZOZ

Hi all,
I have lodged my app 190 on 7th sep. 
no info yet , no CO ...
My agent said that Co has been not yet alloted. When I said that DIAc mentioned 5 weeks he said its average estimation. 
Help How can I get that ??????????


----------



## wanttomove

omarau said:


> CO informed that she referred education certificates for validation but i dont know how do they do that! i imagine same as job verification they call the university and ask if the provided information are true.
> for job verification i just knew from my reference that they called and it went smoothly.
> whats ur CO initials? team 33 seems to be the toughest man. whats is the most recent progress on ur case?


Hi Omar, 
Is Syria a high Risk country too? Has CO informed abbt your case timelines as Bangladeshi and Pakistani applicants are said to as 6 to 12 to 18 months processing times.


----------



## Nawsh33

fishingrod88 said:


> Here's my timeline =) My CO was from GSM Adelaide Team 7. Hope to see more ppl getting grants...come join the fun in Aussie =P


Hi there.. Congrats again  just wanted to ask you something.. my Co is also from Team 7 initials AP. What were urs?


----------



## thewall

vschauhan said:


> Hi
> My team was ream 4 adelaide


Congrates, :clap2:

How could u get your MED thru so quick. Mine is also Oct 15 & CO from T4 on Oct 31. But not moving anywhere as MED got stuck


----------



## androlite

The wait for CO is so sad, I have all the documents submitted on the 18th Oct, yet no case officer.


----------



## irshad2005

androlite said:


> The wait for CO is so sad, I have all the documents submitted on the 18th Oct, yet no case officer.


Relax....We all are lucky enough to get such a speedy process.....If you would have applied in the 2008-2009-2010 then your wait for CO would have been almost a year
So be calm and you will hear for your CO


----------



## shakeeltabu

How to get info whether our medicals has been finalised or referred?Do we need to contact GH for this?I have done my medicals and i can see "go for medicals link"disappeared from the sytem and i can see medicals documents status as received.so how i will know whether my medicals has been finalised or referred?Anyone please reply


----------



## androlite

The new system actually worked against me over the years, I would have easily applied and received the grant if I had finished my studies 2 years ago. Too bad I failed a subject and had to wait for a year before completing my studies in Australia. Well ****s happens, anyway how do I update my signature?


----------



## newwave

wanttomove said:


> Bangladeshi and Pakistani applicants are said to as 6 to 12 to 18 months processing times.


It sounds a little bit weird. What kind of visa are you talking about? According to the official information of the DIAC web site, 190 visa processing time is 6 months and 189 visa processing time is 12 months. Why do they write about 18 months? Are there any special conditions for applicants from some countries? :confused2:


----------



## AUSA

Guys i need urgent advice and help 
i lodged my 190 visa application on 18 sep - Co allocated on 18 Oct and asked for few documents which i had already uploaded except form 80. i resend all documents on 30 oct but till today i dint recieve any response from the CO nor any acknowledgement about requested documents. 11 nov i sent a reminer asking for confirmation that they recieved my document but till today still no response .. i am bit worried now and dont know what to do as i want to make sure CO recieve my documents within 28days from the request. any idea/advise please


----------



## androlite

I have some questions, hope that someone who was in same situation could shed some lights.

1. What if I did my medical examination before I got invited? Do I have to do it again through the EOI system? I did the test in May, hoping I could be in time before the system changed in July, but could not get all 7s for Ielts.

2. I'm on 457 visa at the moment, could I cancel my private insurance while on Bridging Visa A with interim Medicare card? I was told my 457 visa is still in place and bridging Visa only kicks in when my current visa expires.

3. My wife is the secondary applicant in my application, she finished a TAFE diploma in nursing certificate for 1.5 year in Australia 3 years ago, can she use that as evident for English requirement? The cert did not elaborate the course was in English but it was Australia onshore study.

4. My wife opened her health examination envelope, the one that says "do not open". Will the CO request the document to be sent to him? We were told by the medical centre that we can submit the case number to CO, but then again they told me they could reseal the envelope if we bring to them but when we did, they said could not do it. I dont trust them anymore. Should my wife go for another test?

5. My wife health examination is going to expire in mid December, I got my invitation on the 15th Oct, ack on the 18th Oct, I know 22nd Nov is the last day of the 5th week for CO waiting period, what if the CO drags my application past the Health valid date, will the CO ask my wife to retake her health exam?

6. I'm going back to Singapore on the 23rd Nov to attend my sister wedding, do I have to apply for bridging B visa although I hold a 457 visa? My wife holds a student visa till mid march. I don't want to forfeit my Bridging A for going overseas.

Sorry for the long post, I still have some questions but I think I will post later. Thanks in advance for any reply.


----------



## omarau

AUSA said:


> Guys i need urgent advice and help
> i lodged my 190 visa application on 18 sep - Co allocated on 18 Oct and asked for few documents which i had already uploaded except form 80. i resend all documents on 30 oct but till today i dint recieve any response from the CO nor any acknowledgement about requested documents. 11 nov i sent a reminer asking for confirmation that they recieved my document but till today still no response .. i am bit worried now and dont know what to do as i want to make sure CO recieve my documents within 28days from the request. any idea/advise please


COs are really bad in answering emails. So you have to call DIAC and an operator will probably ask your so and let you know of the status


----------



## omarau

wanttomove said:


> Hi Omar,
> Is Syria a high Risk country too? Has CO informed abbt your case timelines as Bangladeshi and Pakistani applicants are said to as 6 to 12 to 18 months processing times.


I would say Syria is definitely a high risk country. CO hasnt tell me that explicitly but i kind of sense that from her emails and requests that my case will take some time to finalize. but I think like previously stated, 190 service standard processing time is 6 months. and there is no high risk/low risk special cases. i guess we just have to wait and see


----------



## tintin_papay

omarau said:


> I would say Syria is definitely a high risk country. CO hasnt tell me that explicitly but i kind of sense that from her emails and requests that my case will take some time to finalize. but I think like previously stated, 190 service standard processing time is 6 months. and there is no high risk/low risk special cases. i guess we just have to wait and see


CO doesn't care about the 6 months expected timeline and he will only follow DIAC's standard procedure.

If you see the HR timelines, you can easily find that it takes 9-12 months ** at the least ** to complete the security checks.


----------



## newwave

tintin_papay said:


> If you see the HR timelines, you can easily find that it takes 9-12 months ** at the least ** to complete the security checks.


I'm sorry, what is HR and what are 12 months checks? Thanks.


----------



## bhura

Hi guys,

did anyone with 1 nov application got CO?


----------



## bhura

Hi,
I curenlty hold 475 visa issued on 1st August 2012. I have applied for 189 on 1st november, do i need to go fof med for 189 or my med for 475 done in july is still valid?
thanks in advance


----
EA + 11/04/2012, IELTS 13/10/2012 +7, EOI 21/10/2012, 189 invite 01/11/2012, 189 applied 01/11/2012, ACk. 02/11/2012, CO waiting.....


----------



## androlite

You need blood test for HIV test and chest xray for 189 visa, I only did xray for my 457 visa. As far as I know it is valid for 1 year, however I don't know if the CO will accept it, check with the health centre if they can issue you with a case number. I got my case number from them.


----------



## omarau

vinil said:


> Dear All
> 
> please can anybody guide me as to which SOL i can apply if i am working as a Office administrator for last 3 years. Appreciate your quick assistance on this as i am bit confused.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> V.A.D


hi, it all depends on your job description and nobody knows that better than you do, so select the most suitable occupations from the SOL then compare them to the job description of each occupation from here:
Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI)
the occupation with the job description most close to what you actually do should be the one you choose to pass the assessment


----------



## Kostya

newwave said:


> I'm sorry, what is HR and what are 12 months checks? Thanks.


Hi!

HR stands for High Risk. Its formal definition is given, for example, at the bottom of the page: Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times.

However, another classifier seems to exist. Because, for example, India is HR country according to the mention definition. However, Indians are rarely subject to long lasting external security checks like Pakistanis, for example.

Regarding times of processing. I've recently received the following letter from my CO (I had to talk to her through DIAC call-center to get any answer...):



> Dear XXX,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Following up on our phone conversation today, I can only advise you that these external checks can take up to a minimum of 6 months. Sometimes it can be up to 12 months depending on a case to case basis.
> 
> I will be monitoring your case on a regular basis. I will advise you as soon as these checks are completed or if any further information is required.
> 
> I appreciate your understanding and patience.
> 
> YYY
> Team 33
> GSM Brisbane


She didn't mention what is the nature of these checks... But seems similar to Omarau's case.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## newwave

Kostya, thank you for the provided explanation. However, as far as I understood from the official site the only priority subclasses that are affected by LR/HR differences are the first and the second. But if your officer wrote you so, then it should be true... 

On this forum 90% of users are from India, however some of them have already received their visas as well as in Russia (the entire process did not last longer than a month since the officer had been allocated)... It is pretty obvious that most migrants are from HR countries


----------



## shohagkuet

newwave said:


> Kostya, thank you for the provided explanation. However, as far as I understood from the official site the only priority subclasses that are affected by LR/HR differences are the first and the second. But if your officer wrote you so, then it should be true...
> 
> On this forum 90% of users are from India, however some of them have already received their visas as well as in Russia (the entire process did not last longer than a month since the officer had been allocated)... It is pretty obvious that most migrants are from HR countries


I dont think that, most of the migrants are from HR countries....Last year (2011-2012) India was the first (27000 migrated), then China 2nd (25000), UK 3rd (24000)...not exact figure....... those who are facing security check or delay problem are writing lots...so it seems HR are lots...


----------



## catmonkey

vschauhan said:


> Hi guys
> Just want share with you that i got my 189 APPROVED just now...i am so happy...below is my timeline
> EOI submitted 1st july with 60 points(vvery first hour of skillselect).
> Got invitation 15 oct.
> 189 visa applied onshore 16 oct.
> CO allocate 8th nov.
> Visa grant 13th nov(on diwali)..
> Thanks guys for all information and support......


Congratulations


----------



## sumi.24

vschauhan said:


> Hi guys
> Just want share with you that i got my 189 APPROVED just now...i am so happy...below is my timeline
> EOI submitted 1st july with 60 points(vvery first hour of skillselect).
> Got invitation 15 oct.
> 189 visa applied onshore 16 oct.
> CO allocate 8th nov.
> Visa grant 13th nov(on diwali)..
> Thanks guys for all information and support......


Wow...Congrats...
Such a special Diwali dhamaka...Have Fun...


----------



## fishingrod88

Nawsh33 said:


> Hi there.. Congrats again  just wanted to ask you something.. my Co is also from Team 7 initials AP. What were urs?


Hi my CO was from Adelaide Team 7 initials SM.


----------



## androlite

Another day is ending soon, still no sign of CO. I got a bad feeling that my application has been overlooked.


----------



## AnneChristina

androlite said:


> Another day is ending soon, still no sign of CO. I got a bad feeling that my application has been overlooked.


Don't worry; you will certainly get a CO soon... It may take up to 5 weeks...


----------



## Harsha Vardhan

androlite said:


> Another day is ending soon, still no sign of CO. I got a bad feeling that my application has been overlooked.


Hi you are not alone ....even I too submitted on Oct 18..still co not assigned.....should be within this week I guess...


----------



## androlite

I just received an email from CO to request for PCC for Singapore and China for my wife and form 80. I got the PCC done going to certify them tomorrow night at JP then fill the form and email back on Friday. That's my plan of attack.


----------



## getsetgo

androlite said:


> I just received an email from CO to request for PCC for Singapore and China for my wife and form 80. I got the PCC done going to certify them tomorrow night at JP then fill the form and email back on Friday. That's my plan of attack.


All d best mate


----------



## Harsha Vardhan

androlite said:


> I just received an email from CO to request for PCC for Singapore and China for my wife and form 80. I got the PCC done going to certify them tomorrow night at JP then fill the form and email back on Friday. That's my plan of attack.


Good luck...looks like now am left alone


----------



## Nawsh33

Harsha Vardhan said:


> Good luck...looks like now am left alone


You'll get one soon too.. Or you'll get your visa granted instantly as no documents missing  When ppl get Co, Co will either ask for missing documents or you get the grant


----------



## destinationaustralia

Got my CO yesterday. team 4 Adelaide, Initials K.
Docs requested
1) Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse
2) Evidence of English for spouse
3) Passport Bio page for Spouse and Child
4) passport size photo for all
5) Marriage cert
6) Birth/ Age certificate for all
7) PCC for spouse.


Uploaded all (by email as well as SkillSelect). Preparing Forms 80 and 1221 (quite lengthy)

Cheers!


----------



## getsetgo

destinationaustralia said:


> Got my CO yesterday. team 4 Adelaide, Initials K.
> Docs requested
> 1) Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse
> 2) Evidence of English for spouse
> 3) Passport Bio page for Spouse and Child
> 4) passport size photo for all
> 5) Marriage cert
> 6) Birth/ Age certificate for all
> 7) PCC for spouse.
> 
> Uploaded all (by email as well as SkillSelect). Preparing Forms 80 and 1221 (quite lengthy)
> 
> Cheers!


Hey

What document have you provided for spouse English evidence ...
I have a letter from his school stating that education was done in English


----------



## Sreekanth

androlite said:


> I just received an email from CO to request for PCC for Singapore and China for my wife and form 80. I got the PCC done going to certify them tomorrow night at JP then fill the form and email back on Friday. That's my plan of attack.


Hi androlite
Why ur CO asked for China PCC? how long did u stay in total in China?

Thanks


----------



## nishaon

Hello everybody,
can any one please advise me on filling "Form 1221" for my wife?
It is showing recommended in EVisa system.

There are few points which seems to be irrelevant to my case and those are:

Point: 8 Citizenship or nationality (give details of all held); 
as she don't have any other citizenship, the what should we write in "Date Granted" and "Place Granted"?

and what should we do in-
Point: 19 > ?
Point: 20 > ?
Point: 21, 22 > ?
Point: 39, she intends to work there, but has not organized any employment yet, what should we select then!

Although these may seem to be silly, we are really confused, coz we don't want to answer only by guessing.
Thank you very much for your valuable time and understanding the situation.
Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nishaon

A quick link for Form 1221.
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf


----------



## shachi

Hey All,

Have been assigned a CO today - Adelaide Team 4

I have been asked to provide Functional English letter for spouse, PCC & Medical reports. Currently, I ve been waiting for my spouse's PCC for UK & UAE and Australia for me. And regarding this, I had a small clarification. I have applied for Name check only for Australia PCC- Is that sufficient or do I have to apply for fingerprints as well?

I am yet to go for medicals here in Qatar and have to do then ASAP with my next immediate appointment. I am quite worried as the letter from CO says, everything has to be submitted within 28 days from the date of application. What if PCC takes 25 days just for processing?

Below, is my timeline.

*Invite*:15th Oct
*Application sent*: 24th OCt
*Application Acknowledged*: 25th Oct
*CO assigned*]: 14th Nov
*PCC*: India & Qatar Done, UK/UAE/AUS: Pending
*Medicals*: Pending
*Grant*: PEnding::ranger:


----------



## nityak148

shachi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Have been assigned a CO today - Adelaide Team 4
> 
> I have been asked to provide Functional English letter for spouse, PCC & Medical reports. Currently, I ve been waiting for my spouse's PCC for UK & UAE and Australia for me. And regarding this, I had a small clarification. I have applied for Name check only for Australia PCC- Is that sufficient or do I have to apply for fingerprints as well?
> 
> I am yet to go for medicals here in Qatar and have to do then ASAP with my next immediate appointment. I am quite worried as the letter from CO says, everything has to be submitted within 28 days from the date of application. What if PCC takes 25 days just for processing?
> 
> Below, is my timeline.
> 
> *Invite*:15th Oct
> *Application sent*: 24th OCt
> *Application Acknowledged*: 25th Oct
> *CO assigned*]: 14th Nov
> *PCC*: India & Qatar Done, UK/UAE/AUS: Pending
> *Medicals*: Pending
> *Grant*: PEnding::ranger:


Name check is sufficient.
if the PCC takes more than 28 days then you can inform ur CO with evidence (submission of PCC date).


----------



## shachi

nityak148 said:


> Name check is sufficient.
> if the PCC takes more than 28 days then you can inform ur CO with evidence (submission of PCC date).


Thanks Nityak. Will be doing the same.


----------



## zephyrus17

All the best! I'll be getting my PR soon. Hope it all goes well for you


----------



## shohagkuet

Yessssssssssssssssss....By the grace of almighty Allah finally I got my 190 visa grant today.....Thanks to all......

My CO have had his word this time..Yesterday, he replied to my mail that "I hope you should get an answer by next 24 hrs"...and he made his word...........

Team33 also did well.....


----------



## nityak148

zephyrus17 said:


> All the best! I'll be getting my PR soon. Hope it all goes well for you


Mate.. please update your signature.


----------



## rks890

shohagkuet said:


> Yessssssssssssssssss....By the grace of almighty Allah finally I got my 190 visa grant today.....Thanks to all......
> 
> My CO have had his word this time..Yesterday, he replied to my mail that "I hope you should get an answer by next 24 hrs"...and he made his word...........
> 
> Team33 also did well.....


Congrats shohagkuet! are u an onshore or offshore applicant and can u please share when did you go for medicals and when was it finalised?

and all the best for the move..tc.


----------



## thewall

Can anyone share 189 off-shore Medicals referred to finalized timelines here. (didnt want to start another thread for 189 Med finalized timelines for off-shore applicants)

Am i the only one stuck for 189 Med results


----------



## thewall

shohagkuet said:


> Yessssssssssssssssss....By the grace of almighty Allah finally I got my 190 visa grant today.....Thanks to all......
> 
> My CO have had his word this time..Yesterday, he replied to my mail that "I hope you should get an answer by next 24 hrs"...and he made his word...........
> 
> Team33 also did well.....



Congrates, :clap2:

Timelines for BD folks continue to confuse me, good tht u r thru


----------



## fivetd

I am also 189 with meds referred so would be nice to find out of there are any off shore 189 with meds referred and than when finalized.
Am bu the looks of it on shore applications are processed lighting fast.


----------



## siddhu2005

shachi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Have been assigned a CO today - Adelaide Team 4
> 
> I have been asked to provide Functional English letter for spouse, PCC & Medical reports. Currently, I ve been waiting for my spouse's PCC for UK & UAE and Australia for me. And regarding this, I had a small clarification. I have applied for Name check only for Australia PCC- Is that sufficient or do I have to apply for fingerprints as well?
> 
> I am yet to go for medicals here in Qatar and have to do then ASAP with my next immediate appointment. I am quite worried as the letter from CO says, everything has to be submitted within 28 days from the date of application. What if PCC takes 25 days just for processing?
> 
> Below, is my timeline.
> 
> *Invite*:15th Oct
> *Application sent*: 24th OCt
> *Application Acknowledged*: 25th Oct
> *CO assigned*]: 14th Nov
> *PCC*: India & Qatar Done, UK/UAE/AUS: Pending
> *Medicals*: Pending
> *Grant*: PEnding::ranger:


I see many getting assigned to Team 4. Mine was also allocated to Team 4. Submitted all the requested docs on 9-Nov-12 and also sent a mail to CO regarding this...no reply from CO yet..


----------



## shohagkuet

rks890 said:


> Congrats shohagkuet! are u an onshore or offshore applicant and can u please share when did you go for medicals and when was it finalised?
> 
> and all the best for the move..tc.


Thanks a lot...I am offshore applicant....I didn't did medical for my 190 application...the medical of my 475 visa (which i got on jun'12) served for my 190.....


----------



## thewall

fivetd said:


> I am also 189 with meds referred so would be nice to find out of there are any off shore 189 with meds referred and than when finalized.
> Am bu the looks of it on shore applications are processed lighting fast.



Could u share when yours were referred, perhaps update your signature

My Health link has disappeared from checklist, can not see where & how it is lost. I was told a long backlog of Med, trying to find out how long wait ahead for 189 off-shore Med folks


----------



## thewall

HariniAnandhan said:


> I see many getting assigned to Team 4. Mine was also allocated to Team 4. Submitted all the requested docs on 9-Nov-12 and also sent a mail to CO regarding this...no reply from CO yet..



Mine is also T-4, (like most ppl in India)

I guess they r waiting for our MED (which is stuck for me since Oct 31st ), I never contacted CO, since I know Docs r not complete for them to make a decision. I will contact as sson as my MED gets finalized (done in Delhi)


----------



## shachi

thewall said:


> Mine is also T-4, (like most ppl in India)
> 
> I guess they r waiting for our MED (which is stuck for me since Oct 31st ), I never contacted CO, since I know Docs r not complete for them to make a decision. I will contact as sson as my MED gets finalized (done in Delhi)



Ok. So Medical reports are sent to us or sent to DIAC directly? If sent, how long does it usually take? Like more than a week??


----------



## fivetd

thewall said:


> Could u share when yours were referred, perhaps update your signature
> 
> My Health link has disappeared from checklist, can not see where & how it is lost. I was told a long backlog of Med, trying to find out how long wait ahead for 189 off-shore Med folks


Although my meds were finished bu the panel doctor on the 15th of october because of a system error theu managed to upload them with a delay of 2 weeks. From the last e-mail received from MOC my meda were in queue on 1st on november. So it was they faulty system thay made me loose 2 weeks and with huge backlog it is something. I only hope this will be the only problem for my application.


----------



## thewall

fivetd said:


> Although my meds were finished bu the panel doctor on the 15th of october because of a system error theu managed to upload them with a delay of 2 weeks. From the last e-mail received from MOC my meda were in queue on 1st on november. So it was they faulty system thay made me loose 2 weeks and with huge backlog it is something. I only hope this will be the only problem for my application.



well mine was also stuck 3-4 days end of Oct, finally they were able to upload the same day I got CO. I got a feedback there is 2 month of backlog 

trying to verify in the forum, seems only me & u r 189 Med pending


----------



## zakinaeem

thewall said:


> well mine was also stuck 3-4 days end of Oct, finally they were able to upload the same day I got CO. I got a feedback there is 2 month of backlog
> 
> trying to verify in the forum, seems only me & u r 189 Med pending


Mine's stuck since 23rd October bro, count me in


----------



## thewall

shachi said:


> Ok. So Medical reports are sent to us or sent to DIAC directly? If sent, how long does it usually take? Like more than a week??


depends on Clinic where r u going to do it? eHealth centers upload themselves - u dont need to send anything. Just fill in forms online chcklist sign & take to doctor.


----------



## thewall

zakinaeem said:


> Mine's stuck since 23rd October bro, count me in



only 3 of us, Great


----------



## masud09

shohagkuet said:


> Yessssssssssssssssss....By the grace of almighty Allah finally I got my 190 visa grant today.....Thanks to all......
> 
> My CO have had his word this time..Yesterday, he replied to my mail that "I hope you should get an answer by next 24 hrs"...and he made his word...........
> 
> Team33 also did well.....


Congratulations.


----------



## nishaon

shohagkuet said:


> Yessssssssssssssssss....By the grace of almighty Allah finally I got my 190 visa grant today.....Thanks to all......
> 
> My CO have had his word this time..Yesterday, he replied to my mail that "I hope you should get an answer by next 24 hrs"...and he made his word...........
> 
> Team33 also did well.....


Oaw, that's really great to hear..........................
:clap2::clap2::clap2:Congratulations.........................................................


----------



## nishaon

nishaon said:


> Hello everybody,
> can any one please advise me on filling "Form 1221" for my wife?
> It is showing recommended in EVisa system.
> 
> There are few points which seems to be irrelevant to my case and those are:
> 
> Point: 8 Citizenship or nationality (give details of all held);
> as she doesn't have any other citizenship, then what should we write in "Date Granted" and "Place Granted"?
> 
> and what should we do in-
> Point: 19 > ?
> Point: 20 > ?
> Point: 21, 22 > ?
> Point: 39, she intends to work there, but has not organized any employment yet, what should we select then!
> 
> Although these may seem to be silly, we are really confused, coz we don't want to answer only by guessing.
> Thank you very much for your valuable time and understanding the situation.
> Your help will be greatly appreciated.


No one knows about form 1221!!!
Really???:confused2:


----------



## thewall

nishaon said:


> No one knows about form 1221!!!
> Really???:confused2:


Its not required


----------



## momin

shohagkuet said:


> Yessssssssssssssssss....By the grace of almighty Allah finally I got my 190 visa grant today.....Thanks to all......
> 
> My CO have had his word this time..Yesterday, he replied to my mail that "I hope you should get an answer by next 24 hrs"...and he made his word...........
> 
> Team33 also did well.....



congratz................


----------



## shohagkuet

nishaon said:


> No one knows about form 1221!!!
> Really???:confused2:


I can help u...I will sent u a private mail tomorrow inshahallah


----------



## nishaon

shohagkuet said:


> I can help u...I will sent u a private mail tomorrow inshahallah


Oh, that will be so kind of you.
I am eagerly waiting for that....................


----------



## nishaon

thewall said:


> Its not required


but, it is RECOMMENDED on my EVisa!!!


----------



## getsetgo

thewall said:


> only 3 of us, Great


hey

i am a bit unsure what is being discussed. 
medicals referred?

can you elaborate please

...RaJi...


----------



## thewall

getsetgo said:


> hey
> 
> i am a bit unsure what is being discussed.
> medicals referred?
> 
> can you elaborate please
> 
> ...RaJi...


yep,
Med referred folks in 189 off-shore. (everything else submitted already)


----------



## AnneChristina

getsetgo said:


> hey
> 
> i am a bit unsure what is being discussed.
> medicals referred?
> 
> can you elaborate please
> 
> ...RaJi...


Once you completed your medicals they are passed on to DIAC. Oftentimes the CO does not have the expertise to evaluate the results, so DIAC passes the results on to MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth). In most cases this happens if there is an irregularity, but sometimes the medicals are even passed on if everything is fine. At this stage the medicals are considered "referred". Unfortunately MOC has a bit of a backlog and it may take 1 - 2 months for the medicals to be cleared.


----------



## rkv146

*CO Allocation Time*

Dear All,
I had Filed Visa on November 12th.
Could anyone Tell me the Timeframe for CO Allocation.

Also when was the last Application Date which got CO allocated?

Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo

AnneChristina said:


> Once you completed your medicals they are passed on to DIAC. Oftentimes the CO does not have the expertise to evaluate the results, so DIAC passes the results on to MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth). In most cases this happens if there is an irregularity, but sometimes the medicals are even passed on if everything is fine. At this stage the medicals are considered "referred". Unfortunately MOC has a bit of a backlog and it may take 1 - 2 months for the medicals to be cleared.


thanks Anne..

i thought its for everybody offshore.


----------



## androlite

Sreekanth said:


> Hi androlite
> Why ur CO asked for China PCC? how long did u stay in total in China?
> 
> Thanks


My wife is from China.


----------



## thewall

AnneChristina said:


> Once you completed your medicals they are passed on to DIAC. Oftentimes the CO does not have the expertise to evaluate the results, so DIAC passes the results on to MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth). In most cases this happens if there is an irregularity, but sometimes the medicals are even passed on if everything is fine. At this stage the medicals are considered "referred". Unfortunately MOC has a bit of a backlog and it may take 1 - 2 months for the medicals to be cleared.



Your prediction is what we r missing here & now, this time for Offshore Med referred to finalization timelines. 

Yesterday GH told me its reached only early sep, so i dont see much hope left getting any decision before christmas


----------



## AnneChristina

getsetgo said:


> thanks Anne..
> 
> i thought its for everybody offshore.


I don't think it's for everyone, but someone else correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## AnneChristina

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I had Filed Visa on November 12th.
> Could anyone Tell me the Timeframe for CO Allocation.
> 
> Also when was the last Application Date which got CO allocated?
> 
> Regards
> RK


It may take anything between 2 - 5 weeks. It's not really in order, i.e. I already received a CO while someone else who lodged Oct 18 is still waiting...


----------



## Sreekanth

androlite said:


> My wife is from China.


ok  it's just that i stayed in China for 5 months and i hope they won't ask PPC from china for me because i have no clue how to get it.


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> It may take anything between 2 - 5 weeks. It's not really in order, i.e. I already received a CO while someone else who lodged Oct 18 is still waiting...


Ohh.. So that means I cant even do medicals till the CO is allocated..

getting little worried as all the medicals are referred and the process would take atleast 3 months to finalize Medicals.
I hope you last statement becomes true and not all medicals are referred!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## AnneChristina

thewall said:


> Your prediction is what we r missing here & now, this time for Offshore Med referred to finalization timelines.
> 
> Yesterday GH told me its reached only early sep, so i dont see much hope left getting any decision before christmas


Haha, sorry, I don't think there is an easy way to predict this timeframe... other than what you can clearly obtain from the other thread "Further medicals referred..." and the spreadsheet there...


----------



## AnneChristina

rkv146 said:


> Ohh.. So that means I cant even do medicals till the CO is allocated..
> 
> getting little worried as all the medicals are referred and the process would take atleast 3 months to finalize Medicals.
> I hope you last statement becomes true and not all medicals are referred!!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


You can do the medicals as soon as you lodged... don't have to wait for your Co


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> You can do the medicals as soon as you lodged... don't have to wait for your Co


Unfortunately I can't.
Remember I told you yesterday, When I click on the Link the e health page opens for my dependents ( wife, son, daughter).
But when I click for me it opens a Blank page.....

So I have to wait for the link to be up or wait for the CO to ask PCC , med so that i can tell him the link is not working...

Regards
RK


----------



## AnneChristina

Gosh, so sorry, my memory is really bad (yes, that bad that I can't even remember the last 24 hours ) Did you try to call evisa? I think I suggested that yesterday, right?


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> Gosh, so sorry, my memory is really bad (yes, that bad that I can't even remember the last 24 hours ) Did you try to call evisa? I think I suggested that yesterday, right?


No problem.. We all keep replying to so many posts and threads, so its understandable.
I have not yet Called them.. I think I will let the System take its due course.. Wait for CO to get allocated.. I just hope the medicals dont take 5 to 6 months to finalize..
My plans are to reach in Melbourne/Sydney in 2nd week of March.

Regards
RK


----------



## omarau

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> HR stands for High Risk. Its formal definition is given, for example, at the bottom of the page: Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times.
> 
> However, another classifier seems to exist. Because, for example, India is HR country according to the mention definition. However, Indians are rarely subject to long lasting external security checks like Pakistanis, for example.
> 
> Regarding times of processing. I've recently received the following letter from my CO (I had to talk to her through DIAC call-center to get any answer...):
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't mention what is the nature of these checks... But seems similar to Omarau's case.
> 
> Regards,
> Kostya


Security and background checks by AISO is the only thing that could take more than 6 months to complete! i find it strange that you too are subject to these! 
ur case answers an old question for me it was (does diac do job verification before or after getting the security clearance) seems from your case that it could be before. So that settles it. we are bound to a loooong wait. 
my co wasnt taht detailed about the waiitng period she just said that security checks are don by external agency and they could take several month to complete. 

could you give us more details about what made you call DIAC? and what was the content of the email you sent and quoted the CO answer about? 

good luck


----------



## AnneChristina

Well, if it really takes up to 2 months for the medicals to be resolved then even March might be tight. I would reconsider...
Calling the helpline isn't all that bad... I think I have called them 4 times and never waited more than 20 mins to speak to an operator. Alternatively you could also have a look at the forms. If they have the same ref number and only display a different name, then maybe you could play around with the form to get your name inserted.
Anyways, up to you. & Thanks for not holding my bad memory against me


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> Well, if it really takes up to 2 months for the medicals to be resolved then even March might be tight. I would reconsider...
> Calling the helpline isn't all that bad... I think I have called them 4 times and never waited more than 20 mins to speak to an operator. Alternatively you could also have a look at the forms. If they have the same ref number and only display a different name, then maybe you could play around with the form to get your name inserted.
> Anyways, up to you. & Thanks for not holding my bad memory against me


Thank You for the Suggestion and Guidance.. Let me pull up the Forms...
I see the TRN is same for all Applicants ( All dependents)..

So I assume they all have my TRN Since I am the primary Applicant.

I am going to take Medicals for entire Family at one clinic.

So If I just Modify one PDF and Put my Name Will it work?/
Let me give a try and see..

Regards
RK


----------



## shohagkuet

nishaon said:


> Oh, that will be so kind of you.
> I am eagerly waiting for that....................


I have mail u...have u got it??


----------



## shachi

Hey All,

Just needed a little help in here. I am about to book an appointment for my medicals but quite confused on this eHealth thingy. On my eVisa portal it asks me to download two forms which has my details including my TRN number on it. Ive tried to get an answer with the info on the DIAC website but just to make sure: Is it this form that I have to take to the medical clinic? I currently reside in Qatar and the panel clinic is 'eHealth' . Apart from this, do I have to fill anything online again?

Your inputs would be very much appreciated.


----------



## rkv146

shachi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just needed a little help in here. I am about to book an appointment for my medicals but quite confused on this eHealth thingy. On my eVisa portal it asks me to download two forms which has my details including my TRN number on it. Ive tried to get an answer with the info on the DIAC website but just to make sure: Is it this form that I have to take to the medical clinic? I currently reside in Qatar and the panel clinic is 'eHealth' . Apart from this, do I have to fill anything online again?
> 
> Your inputs would be very much appreciated.


Hii All,

I have a Query.. What is this Acknowledgement??

Do we get any mail or letter?

When I log in to my Application I see two links

View Application
View fee receipt

The Status is shown as In progress..

Is there something that I am missing?

Thank You

Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> Hii All,
> 
> I have a Query.. What is this Acknowledgement??
> 
> Do we get any mail or letter?
> 
> When I log in to my Application I see two links
> 
> View Application
> View fee receipt
> 
> The Status is shown as In progress..
> 
> Is there something that I am missing?
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hey RK

you will get an acknowledgement email in a few days after loding visa.

...RaJi...


----------



## AnneChristina

shachi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just needed a little help in here. I am about to book an appointment for my medicals but quite confused on this eHealth thingy. On my eVisa portal it asks me to download two forms which has my details including my TRN number on it. Ive tried to get an answer with the info on the DIAC website but just to make sure: Is it this form that I have to take to the medical clinic? I currently reside in Qatar and the panel clinic is 'eHealth' . Apart from this, do I have to fill anything online again?
> 
> Your inputs would be very much appreciated.


No, it's just those 2 forms and your passport that you need to bring to the clinic


----------



## AnneChristina

Oh, and maybe passport pictures. The clinic will let you know.


----------



## rkv146

getsetgo said:


> Hey RK
> 
> you will get an acknowledgement email in a few days after loding visa.
> 
> ...RaJi...


Thank You Raji..

So the immediate Step after Application is Acknowledgement Through email and then Comes CO..

Thank you for clarifying I have been thinking until now that my Next step is CO..

Regards
RK


----------



## nishaon

shohagkuet said:


> I have mail u...have u got it??


Oh, yes, just checked it.
That was real quick and complete.
Thank you very much for your mind to help.
Wish you all the very best.


----------



## shachi

rkv146 said:


> Hii All,
> 
> I have a Query.. What is this Acknowledgement??
> 
> Do we get any mail or letter?
> 
> When I log in to my Application I see two links
> 
> View Application
> View fee receipt
> 
> The Status is shown as In progress..
> 
> Is there something that I am missing?
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Regards
> RK


Acknowledgement is a letter that your receive after you lodge your visa application. It gives a brief summary for what you have applied for and notifying you that your application has been received. I am sure you must have received this a couple of days after you have lodged your application.


----------



## newwave

omarau said:


> ur case answers an old question for me it was (does diac do job verification before or after getting the security clearance) seems from your case that it could be before.
> good luck


Despite the fact that I have already asked you about it, I would like to ask you again, maybe you've got some new information concerning the subject - is there any special status for case processing when job verification is completed?

Looks, like they use detailed security checks for some people, however for some applicants they don't (I mean those, who received their visas in a a week after CO had been allocated).


----------



## omarau

newwave said:


> Despite the fact that I have already asked you about it, I would like to ask you again, maybe you've got some new information concerning the subject - is there any special status for case processing when job verification is completed?
> 
> Looks, like they use detailed security checks for some people, however for some applicants they don't (I mean those, who received their visas in a a week after CO had been allocated).


hi,

1- eVisa portal is not working for me, i cannot access it to display status. 
2- yes true, u might be lucky enough to no undergo these checks, best of luck


----------



## newwave

I though that eVisa now(after the introduction of SkillSelect system) is the only way to lodge the applicaion and, what is more important, to attach the documents.  You have applied another way or you just talk about some temporary problems with eVisa that occur rather often?


----------



## AUSA

does any one have email address to send docs to team 2 Adelaide ??? 
the email id i recieved for docs is [email protected] and i already sent to co but till today after 15 days still no response from co..


----------



## plutology

more people got granted... 

waiting for my CO !!


----------



## omarau

newwave said:


> I though that eVisa now(after the introduction of SkillSelect system) is the only way to lodge the applicaion and, what is more important, to attach the documents.  You have applied another way or you just talk about some temporary problems with eVisa that occur rather often?


you're correct I lodged my visa application through skillselect and ever since nothing online works for me..system is too buggy and i get errors all the time. i sent my supporting documents by email to my CO, and she is the only source of information for me. it sucks.
the issues of DIAC's systems looks permanent in my case.


----------



## siddhu2005

thewall said:


> Mine is also T-4, (like most ppl in India)
> 
> I guess they r waiting for our MED (which is stuck for me since Oct 31st ), I never contacted CO, since I know Docs r not complete for them to make a decision. I will contact as sson as my MED gets finalized (done in Delhi)


My medical status says "BF"? Any idea what that means?


----------



## thewall

HariniAnandhan said:


> My medical status says "BF"? Any idea what that means?



:noidea:

but i heard CO can request for Priority processing, did u request sth like this :confused2:


----------



## Kostya

omarau said:


> Security and background checks by AISO is the only thing that could take more than 6 months to complete! i find it strange that you too are subject to these!
> ur case answers an old question for me it was (does diac do job verification before or after getting the security clearance) seems from your case that it could be before. So that settles it. we are bound to a loooong wait.
> my co wasnt taht detailed about the waiitng period she just said that security checks are don by external agency and they could take several month to complete.
> 
> could you give us more details about what made you call DIAC? and what was the content of the email you sent and quoted the CO answer about?
> 
> good luck


Hi Omarau!

Yes, I think that I'm subject to AISO checks. Some details...

1. I have two applications lodged with DIAC (175 and 190). Moreover, there has been status "Further checking required" for "Work experience" for 175th visa (status in old system). So, this job verificaion might have been done within framework of 175th visa processing. I don't know exactly and don't know how to clarify that.

2. My CO told me that my case was sent to external agency for checking in early October. It's not clear for me... CO was assigned by early September... However, it might be related to specific of my previous employment.

3. All my experience was with company working in nuclear safety. It's not a company under government control, however I had to answer to corresponding questions from my 175th CO. 

4. I called DIAC because my CO hadn't answered my email. In the email I asked to provide me any information about terms to plan my further life (I had to leave my previous employer after disclosure of my plans to leave the company ).

5. I am still waiting for 175th visa as well. CO answers with the same template every time. And they don't provide any additional information in call-centre. Though, they don't state that I have to wait not less then 6 months also....

Best of luck to you!

Regards,
Kostya.


----------



## Kostya

AUSA said:


> does any one have email address to send docs to team 2 Adelaide ???
> the email id i recieved for docs is [email protected] and i already sent to co but till today after 15 days still no response from co..


For team 6 it is [email protected] . 

I guess that it's [email protected] for team 2.

Don't forget to mention your CO's name, your full name, DOB and TRN in letter/subject.


----------



## thewall

nishaon said:


> but, it is RECOMMENDED on my EVisa!!!


If u r Skillselect subclass, CO will clean online checklist once assigned.

My checklist was in complete mess, but CO nicely changed all those Recommended to Not Required. Besides I rarely heard BD folks being asked for 1221, i hope u wont get it either, 

Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina

HariniAnandhan said:


> My medical status says "BF"? Any idea what that means?


For me BF appears besides my medicals and the PCCs that I have submitted thus far. There are a million different possible meanings of BF, but I think the only one that seems to make sense is "brought forward". I think it's the CO's way to sign off on those documents and just means as much as submitted/ cleared.


----------



## nishaon

thewall said:


> If u r Skillselect subclass, CO will clean online checklist once assigned.
> 
> My checklist was in complete mess, but CO nicely changed all those Recommended to Not Required. Besides I rarely heard BD folks being asked for 1221, i hope u wont get it either,
> 
> Cheers!


Really? Thank you very much for your reply.
That is great then. Actually I was trying to upload all the recommended documents before CO get assigned.
Can you please tell me exactly after how many days have your CO got assigned?
Waiting is really killing me you know.


----------



## thewall

nishaon said:


> Really? Thank you very much for your reply.
> That is great then. Actually I was trying to upload all the recommended documents before CO get assigned.
> Can you please tell me exactly after how many days have your CO got assigned?
> Waiting is really killing me you know.



hmm... perhaps my signature is not that clean :ranger:

applied Oct15, CO Oct31


----------



## nishaon

thewall said:


> hmm... perhaps my signature is not that clean :ranger:
> 
> applied Oct15, CO Oct31


Oh sorry, actually I was using mobile application, that is why I couldn't see ur signature. Now I can see that clearly with browser.
Oaw, that wasn't too late, just after 15 days! but I don't know why time is passing so slowly! 
Hope you will get your grant soon, Inshallah.
One question, I can see from ur timeline that ur med got referred, and CO asked for med again, but why again?


----------



## thewall

nishaon said:


> Oh sorry, actually I was using mobile application, that is why I couldn't see ur signature. Now I can see that clearly with browser.
> Oaw, that wasn't too late, just after 15 days! but I don't know why time is passing so slowly!
> Hope you will get your grant soon, Inshallah.
> One question, I can see from ur timeline that ur med got referred, and CO asked for med again, but why again?



tbh, i dont kno when it got referred, there was sth wrong with Clinic > GH > MOC. However, GH confirmed later its received & referred & waiting in Queue.

so I dont kno when exactly it got referred.


----------



## nishaon

thewall said:


> tbh, i dont kno when it got referred, there was sth wrong with Clinic > GH > MOC. However, GH confirmed later its received & referred & waiting in Queue.
> 
> so I dont kno when exactly it got referred.


Don't worry, you will get the grant letter soon, Inshallah.


----------



## opfian

One quick QUESTION

I have completed my form 80 and necessary documentation for it.

Two days back i emailed my CO to advise me if I can email her my details. (form80 + overseas employment evidence). I heavent heard anything from her so far. Please advise if shall proceed with dropping these details in her mail or shall wait for her reply.


Form 80 + Attachments = 8 + 3 MB

Overseas Exp: 8 + 4 + 1 MB


----------



## shohagkuet

nishaon said:


> Don't worry, you will get the grant letter soon, Inshallah.


Please update your signature so that we can understand your timeline.......


----------



## limonic316

Hi,

Please could someone shed light on where the meds need to be sent if the health clinic is not on the e-health list?

There are instructions on the form, advising the doctor to not give the completed forms back to the applicant, but the address where they should be sent is not given.

Thanks


----------



## ALLSTAR

AnneChristina said:


> Oh, and maybe passport pictures. The clinic will let you know.


Hi,

I also got CO assigned yesterday and need to submit documents requested. I have been asked to submit US PCC and also India but since I only have stayed in India for 10 months in last 10 years, should I get PCC and if so it might take more than 28 days to respond or should I email CO about my situation? 

Please advice!!!


EOI : 19th Sep Invite: 1st OCT 189 lodge: 26th OCT CO : 13th Nov


----------



## Nawsh33

ALLSTAR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also got CO assigned yesterday and need to submit documents requested. I have been asked to submit US PCC and also India but since I only have stayed in India for 10 months in last 10 years, should I get PCC and if so it might take more than 28 days to respond or should I email CO about my situation?
> 
> Please advice!!!
> 
> 
> EOI : 19th Sep Invite: 1st OCT 189 lodge: 26th OCT CO : 13th Nov


Hi there. The 12 months is counted cumulatively: if in the whole 10 years you have spent only 10 months, so you could ask your CO about it since they are very understanding. And if he says you still need to get it, then if ever you cant get it within 28 days, you can also provide a receipt of your request for the PCC and it is not in your capability to get in within 28 days. Hope that helps


----------



## sumi.24

opfian said:


> One quick QUESTION
> 
> I have completed my form 80 and necessary documentation for it.
> 
> Two days back i emailed my CO to advise me if I can email her my details. (form80 + overseas employment evidence). I heavent heard anything from her so far. Please advise if shall proceed with dropping these details in her mail or shall wait for her reply.
> 
> 
> Form 80 + Attachments = 8 + 3 MB
> 
> Overseas Exp: 8 + 4 + 1 MB


Hi opfian,

We too faced issues while uploading documents through evisa. So CO asked us to upload the docs as email attachments. We had send him multiple mails with docs attached since email attachment cannot exceed 25MB.

Did you get automated reply from the team saying that they will get back within 7 business day? If so, I would suggest you to wait for CO to advise, You can drop him asking for the same if he didn't reply within 4 to 5 business days.

All the Best!


----------



## sumi.24

limonic316 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could someone shed light on where the meds need to be sent if the health clinic is not on the e-health list?
> 
> There are instructions on the form, advising the doctor to not give the completed forms back to the applicant, but the address where they should be sent is not given.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Limonic,

Even if the Panel doctor is not on e-health list, they will know where to send the Medicals. Just check with your panel doctor whether they would be doing and acknowledgment for the same.


----------



## sumi.24

Nawsh33 said:


> Hi there. The 12 months is counted cumulatively: if in the whole 10 years you have spent only 10 months, so you could ask your CO about it since they are very understanding. And if he says you still need to get it, then if ever you cant get it within 28 days, you can also provide a receipt of your request for the PCC and it is not in your capability to get in within 28 days. Hope that helps


Just to add, I think you need to get FBI clearance too if you are staying in US for a longer period.


----------



## vschauhan

Hi nawsh...
I did my indian PCC from adelaide and i got it within 5 days..if your address in pass port is the same as residential address in india then wont be a problem...when i applied for my 189 i uploaded 2 years old indian PCC...my case officer didnt ask for new one..you can apply for PCC and send receipt to case officer ..they are very understanding.....best of luck


----------



## Harsha Vardhan

Hi all,

I have lodged visa application on 18 October..still CO not allocated! Bit worried :-(...is there a problem with my application? I have seen in the forum where Co has been allocated in less than 3 weeks..should I call immigration team and check? Any body like me?kindly advise


----------



## Nawsh33

Harsha Vardhan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged visa application on 18 October..still CO not allocated! Bit worried :-(...is there a problem with my application? I have seen in the forum where Co has been allocated in less than 3 weeks..should I call immigration team and check? Any body like me?kindly advise


Hi Harsha. If you havnt got one within 5 weeks, then I would advise you to give a call but since it usually takes some 5 weeks so better wait  Am sure U'll get it soon


----------



## Harsha Vardhan

Nawsh33 said:


> Hi Harsha. If you havnt got one within 5 weeks, then I would advise you to give a call but since it usually takes some 5 weeks so better wait  Am sure U'll get it soon


Yeah ..I am a bit tensed and have been refreshing gmail every 5 mins...


----------



## nityak148

ALLSTAR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also got CO assigned yesterday and need to submit documents requested. I have been asked to submit US PCC and also India but since I only have stayed in India for 10 months in last 10 years, should I get PCC and if so it might take more than 28 days to respond or should I email CO about my situation?
> 
> Please advice!!!
> 
> 
> EOI : 19th Sep Invite: 1st OCT 189 lodge: 26th OCT CO : 13th Nov


you need to inform CO and they will update the status as "Not Required" for India PCC


----------



## limonic316

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Limonic,
> 
> Even if the Panel doctor is not on e-health list, they will know where to send the Medicals. Just check with your panel doctor whether they would be doing and acknowledgment for the same.


Thanks sumi!


----------



## Manii

Hey guys. Got imvitation fr 190 visa today. Thing z i did nt get approval lttr frm nsw btgot invitation. Do i need approval lttr to lodge file or nt??

Follwing docs r ready:
Ielts
Acs
Bachelor nd master
Ind pcc
Aus pcc
Med

Is there ny odr form dat i need to upload??


----------



## Arpitwaj

Manii said:


> Hey guys. Got imvitation fr 190 visa today. Thing z i did nt get approval lttr frm nsw btgot invitation. Do i need approval lttr to lodge file or nt??
> 
> Follwing docs r ready:
> Ielts
> Acs
> Bachelor nd master
> Ind pcc
> Aus pcc
> Med
> 
> Is there ny odr form dat i need to upload??


Hi Mani,

Cong. mate. Dont worry, post accompained by invite letter will come to you within a week. 
Just go ahead and apply your visa in EOI.
These doc seems fine. Just add the Exp letter too in the list. Also keep form 80 with you . ( co might ask.)

You stayed both in aus & ind?


----------



## Manii

Arpitwaj said:


> Hi Mani,
> 
> Cong. mate. Dont worry, post accompained by invite letter will come to you within a week.
> Just go ahead and apply your visa in EOI.
> These doc seems fine. Just add the Exp letter too in the list. Also keep form 80 with you . ( co might ask.)
> 
> You stayed both in aus & ind?


I did nt claim ny exp so i dnt need that. I m in aus sinc 2007. Wts in form 80??? Any weird q i hav to ans during filing visa


----------



## ShariqQamar

AUSA said:


> does any one have email address to send docs to team 2 Adelaide ???
> the email id i recieved for docs is [email protected] and i already sent to co but till today after 15 days still no response from co..


[email protected]


----------



## wanttomove

shohagkuet said:


> Yessssssssssssssssss....By the grace of almighty Allah finally I got my 190 visa grant today.....Thanks to all......
> 
> My CO have had his word this time..Yesterday, he replied to my mail that "I hope you should get an answer by next 24 hrs"...and he made his word...........
> 
> Team33 also did well.....


Many Congrats, My hearty pleasure to u :clap2:
Hi i just want to ask that for 475 visa, were u not entitled to security checks and all that? 
Please must reply to it.


----------



## wanttomove

> My CO have had his word this time..Yesterday, he replied to my mail that "I hope you should get an answer by next 24 hrs"...and he made his word...........
> 
> Team33 also did well.....


Many Congrats, My hearty pleasure to u :clap2:
Hi i just want to ask that for 190 visa, were u not entitled to security checks and all that? Did ur CO did not informed u about any external checks or so? 
I want to know that As medicals done for 475 were used for 190 visa, Whether security checks done for that can be used for 190 as well?
A 190 visa for BD, how it can be processed so early?
What r the reasons? ShariqQamar, Nishaon, Can anyone comment on that?
Please must reply to it.


----------



## stam

Hi ,

My visa grant does not mention anywhere about the requirement or the moral obligation to stay in the state sponsoring me for 2 years .. Under Visa conditions it says " The visa you have been granted has no conditons " . Is this the case for all 190 visa holders ?

Thanks


----------



## shohagkuet

wanttomove said:


> Many Congrats, My hearty pleasure to u :clap2:
> Hi i just want to ask that for 475 visa, were u not entitled to security checks and all that?
> Please must reply to it.


Hi Brother, 

Thanks a lot...By the grace of Allah I never undergone to security check....


----------



## shohagkuet

stam said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My visa grant does not mention anywhere about the requirement or the moral obligation to stay in the state sponsoring me for 2 years .. Under Visa conditions it says " The visa you have been granted has no conditons " . Is this the case for all 190 visa holders ?
> 
> Thanks


Yah...there is no condition in visa...but in 3rd page of Visa Grant Important Information.pdf you get the followings:


Your visa has been granted on the basis of a nomination by a State or Territory government.
States and Territories providing nomination require applicants to agree to:
● remain in the State or Territory for a period of at least two (2) years;
● keep the State or Territory government informed of changes in address details before and
after arrival; and
● be prepared to complete surveys and provide information as required.

so, i think we have to follow it.....


----------



## wanttomove

shohagkuet said:


> Hi Brother,
> 
> Thanks a lot...By the grace of Allah I never undergone to security check....


That's Out of my understanding. Can u brief me abt ur circumstances , educational or work background? Can u try a little bit to justify it only if u don't mind


----------



## vvprashanth

destinationaustralia said:


> Got my CO yesterday. team 4 Adelaide, Initials K.
> Docs requested
> 1) Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse
> 2) Evidence of English for spouse
> 3) Passport Bio page for Spouse and Child
> 4) passport size photo for all
> 5) Marriage cert
> 6) Birth/ Age certificate for all
> 7) PCC for spouse.
> 
> Uploaded all (by email as well as SkillSelect). Preparing Forms 80 and 1221 (quite lengthy)
> 
> Cheers!


Guys.. One question... My spouse name is already added in my passport and my name is added in my spouse passport. Will the case officer still ask for marriage cert? My wife's Last name is printed incorrectly in the marriage certificate. My question is if the CO asks for Mrrg Cert, can i say that our names are added in the passport? Or do i need to rectify the name and submit the mrg cert only? Please let me know....


----------



## shohagkuet

wanttomove said:


> Many Congrats, My hearty pleasure to u :clap2:
> Hi i just want to ask that for 190 visa, were u not entitled to security checks and all that? Did ur CO did not informed u about any external checks or so?
> I want to know that As medicals done for 475 were used for 190 visa, Whether security checks done for that can be used for 190 as well?
> A 190 visa for BD, how it can be processed so early?
> What r the reasons? ShariqQamar, Nishaon, Can anyone comment on that?
> Please must reply to it.


Thanks a lot....

no I didnt entitle for security check....Yes, I need not to do medical once again..the medical for 475 serve for 190 also....during 475 visa processing i didn't ask for form 80, so there was no security check and also that visa processing time was so fast.....if u see my timeline you can understand how fast i got that one.....

I don't know the reason......


----------



## Sreekanth

vvprashanth said:


> Guys.. One question... My spouse name is already added in my passport and my name is added in my spouse passport. Will the case officer still ask for marriage cert? My wife's Last name is printed incorrectly in the marriage certificate. My question is if the CO asks for Mrrg Cert, can i say that our names are added in the passport? Or do i need to rectify the name and submit the mrg cert only? Please let me know....


Hi
I would suggest get ur marriage certificate rectified . (it will be very useful in future as well) .
also you never know what CO considers as a valid proof of marriage.

worst case if u are unable to get ur marriage certificate correctly, file an affidavit for spelling mistake of ur spouse name in marriage certificate.

Thanks


----------



## zephyrus17

It just means that the system confirms that your application has been successfully received


----------



## androlite

After sending CO all the requested documents today, I received an email as below, yet no grant was attached in the email.

15 Nov 2012 

Dear xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:

•You have been granted a visa
•You have been refused a visa
•You have withdrawn a visa application
•You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
•Your EOI has been cancelled by DIAC

Does that mean I have been refused a visa and on what ground?


----------



## katy_aus

vvprashanth said:


> Guys.. One question... My spouse name is already added in my passport and my name is added in my spouse passport. Will the case officer still ask for marriage cert? My wife's Last name is printed incorrectly in the marriage certificate. My question is if the CO asks for Mrrg Cert, can i say that our names are added in the passport? Or do i need to rectify the name and submit the mrg cert only? Please let me know....


Marriage certificate along with your spouse's passports serves as an authenticated and conclusive proof of your marriage. Hence your wife's surname in the passport should be tallying with the one in your marriage certificate else it will cause some issues with DIAC. I would advice you to go for a new one.


----------



## katy_aus

androlite said:


> After sending CO all the requested documents today, I received an email as below, yet no grant was attached in the email.
> 
> 15 Nov 2012
> 
> Dear xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
> 
> •You have been granted a visa
> •You have been refused a visa
> •You have withdrawn a visa application
> •You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
> •Your EOI has been cancelled by DIAC
> 
> Does that mean I have been refused a visa and on what ground?


Hey don't worry...If your EOI has been ceased then it can even mean that you have been granted your visa..check in VEVO to confirm if you have got ur PR..


----------



## siddhu2005

AnneChristina said:


> For me BF appears besides my medicals and the PCCs that I have submitted thus far. There are a million different possible meanings of BF, but I think the only one that seems to make sense is "brought forward". I think it's the CO's way to sign off on those documents and just means as much as submitted/ cleared.


Got grant letter today


----------



## Harsha Vardhan

HariniAnandhan said:


> Got grant letter today


Congrats....


----------



## katy_aus

HariniAnandhan said:


> Got grant letter today


Hey Congrats Harini.. After a long time I am seeing an Offshore Indian applicant getting the visa in around 5 weeks time without meds getting referred..


----------



## rkv146

HariniAnandhan said:


> Got grant letter today


Congrats!!!
One More Lesson learned BF means nothing to worry its progressing..lol

Regards
RK


----------



## parul kaushik

hi guys....


has any one recived visa invite under 189 for electronics engineer with 60 points.... please let me know the date when u files the EOI..... i hv filed under 189 on 14th septer with 60 points eagerly waiting for invite but havent received yet..... m getting nervous now ...... please reply


----------



## thewall

HariniAnandhan said:


> Got grant letter today




Congrates :clap2: :clap2:

Finally some off-shore MED hardle crossed, I wonder BF might be some kinda Priority or wht? btw, which city u did MED in India


----------



## siddhu2005

thewall said:


> Congrates :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Finally some off-shore MED hardle crossed, I wonder BF might be some kinda Priority or wht? btw, which city u did MED in India


Not sure what BF is...but I don't think this is something to worry abt..

I did MEDS in Chennai Apollo...


----------



## get2gauri

Hi All,

Today even I received my acknowledgement for Visa application.
I applied visa on 9 Nov 2012. Now waiting for CO to get assigned...


----------



## rkv146

get2gauri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today even I received my acknowledgement for Visa application.
> I applied visa on 9 Nov 2012. Now waiting for CO to get assigned...


Congrats.. I hope I am next in line for Acknowledgement!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## mja123

I have got CO allocated today.
App Lodged : 23 Oct; Ack Rcvd : 24 Oct; CO: 15 Nov

CO has requested for my medicals. But I have already completed my medicals online and medical check up was done on 12th Oct. 
How do I check the status of my medicals.
Also, where do i check status of my visa


----------



## thewall

mja123 said:


> I have got CO allocated today.
> App Lodged : 23 Oct; Ack Rcvd : 24 Oct; CO: 15 Nov
> 
> CO has requested for my medicals. But I have already completed my medicals online and medical check up was done on 12th Oct.
> How do I check the status of my medicals.
> Also, where do i check status of my visa



was it 12th Oct or Nov - when u did eHealth? (impossible to have eHealth done without any VISA application in progress - i suppose)

we just witnessed 13th Oct Med got Grant today, so at least 4-weeks waiting time


----------



## littlevish

*Health Check up- Subclinical(Mild) Hypo Thyroid*

Dear Friends

I got the invitation for 190. My question is regarding the health assessment.

I was diagnosed with very mild hypo thyroidism after my pregnancy and delivery which was 3 years back.

I am on the low dose of 25 Microgram thyroxine every day.

Since there is a column where I have to mention the medications I am taking daily, I will be entering as Thyroxine 25 MCG.

Will this be a negative? anyone got idea about this?
Will the visa be refused because of hypothyroidism?

Vish


----------



## mja123

thewall : it is 12th Nov. does it take 4 weeks for medical finalization?



thewall said:


> was it 12th Oct or Nov - when u did eHealth? (impossible to have eHealth done without any VISA application in progress - i suppose)
> 
> we just witnessed 13th Oct Med got Grant today, so at least 4-weeks waiting time


----------



## AnneChristina

HariniAnandhan said:


> Got grant letter today


Congratulations Harini :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## thewall

mja123 said:


> thewall : it is 12th Nov. does it take 4 weeks for medical finalization?


Not sure, but many people in older system (175/176) waiting 8+ weeks, 
Good to see 189 got grant in 4 weeks today

Cheers!


----------



## fivetd

He got it in 4 but was his meds referred or not?


----------



## mja123

where to check status of medicals



thewall said:


> Not sure, but many people in older system (175/176) waiting 8+ weeks,
> Good to see 189 got grant in 4 weeks today
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## ShariqQamar

littlevish said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I got the invitation for 190. My question is regarding the health assessment.
> 
> I was diagnosed with very mild hypo thyroidism after my pregnancy and delivery which was 3 years back.
> 
> I am on the low dose of 25 Microgram thyroxine every day.
> 
> Since there is a column where I have to mention the medications I am taking daily, I will be entering as Thyroxine 25 MCG.
> 
> Will this be a negative? anyone got idea about this?
> Will the visa be refused because of hypothyroidism?
> 
> Vish


I think only in case TB they refuse Visa Applications.


----------



## androlite

I received my grant today. Just checked vevo, it says in status that I am a permanent resident now, although I have not received the grant letter. Very grateful to all the people who contributed in this forum, a lot of useful information were shared in here.

As a tips to all people who are waiting in the queue now, I received invitation on the 15th October, the trick that I learned was that you have to pay the money (AUD$3060) asap after invitation to get to the CO waiting list fast. CO waiting period is in order of ack date as far as I can tell. I paid the full fees on 18th October, that was the start of the day I am in the CO queue. Today 15th November, I got my grant after submitting all my documents in full. My advise to all is to get all your document ready asap before the invitation to get a fast approval.

Thank you everyone for your sharing. Cheers and good luck in your application.

*Edit notes: Today marks the end of my 1st life and the start of my 2nd life, looking back my previous life was a mixed of laughter and sorrowfulness, today, RIP to my previous life and I look forward to my 2nd life in Australia.


----------



## thewall

mja123 said:


> where to check status of medicals


once your eHealth is done, send a mail after few days to check if it is received/referred (if your Skillselect checklist page dont show any status change).

Health(dot)[email protected](dot)gov(dot)au


----------



## getsetgo

androlite said:


> I received my grant today. Just checked vevo, it says in status that I am a permanent resident now, although I have not received the grant letter. Very grateful to all the people who contributed in this forum, a lot of useful information were shared in here.
> 
> As a tips to all people who are waiting in the queue now, I received invitation on the 15th October, the trick that I learned was that you have to pay the money (AUD$3060) asap after invitation to get to the CO waiting list fast. CO waiting period is in order of ack date as far as I can tell. I paid the full fees on 18th October, that was the start of the day I am in the CO queue. Today 15th November, I got my grant after submitting all my documents in full. My advise to all is to get all your document ready asap before the invitation to get a fast approval.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your sharing. Cheers and good luck in your application.
> 
> *Edit notes: Today marks the end of my 1st life and the start of my 2nd life, looking back my previous life was a mixed of laughter and sorrowfulness, today, RIP to my previous life and I look forward to my 2nd life in Australia.



dats super quick!!

kudos!!!


----------



## AnneChristina

androlite said:


> I received my grant today. Just checked vevo, it says in status that I am a permanent resident now, although I have not received the grant letter. Very grateful to all the people who contributed in this forum, a lot of useful information were shared in here.
> 
> As a tips to all people who are waiting in the queue now, I received invitation on the 15th October, the trick that I learned was that you have to pay the money (AUD$3060) asap after invitation to get to the CO waiting list fast. CO waiting period is in order of ack date as far as I can tell. I paid the full fees on 18th October, that was the start of the day I am in the CO queue. Today 15th November, I got my grant after submitting all my documents in full. My advise to all is to get all your document ready asap before the invitation to get a fast approval.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your sharing. Cheers and good luck in your application.
> 
> *Edit notes: Today marks the end of my 1st life and the start of my 2nd life, looking back my previous life was a mixed of laughter and sorrowfulness, today, RIP to my previous life and I look forward to my 2nd life in Australia.


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## katy_aus

Congrats Androlite.. !!! Told u to check VEVO right .. U were simply worrying


----------



## destinationaustralia

Uploaded Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse today. With this all documents requested by the CO have been uploaded (through SkillSelect site). On the site some docs are shown as received, some required and one document PCC as BF.

Cheers!


----------



## siddhu2005

androlite said:


> I received my grant today. Just checked vevo, it says in status that I am a permanent resident now, although I have not received the grant letter. Very grateful to all the people who contributed in this forum, a lot of useful information were shared in here.
> 
> As a tips to all people who are waiting in the queue now, I received invitation on the 15th October, the trick that I learned was that you have to pay the money (AUD$3060) asap after invitation to get to the CO waiting list fast. CO waiting period is in order of ack date as far as I can tell. I paid the full fees on 18th October, that was the start of the day I am in the CO queue. Today 15th November, I got my grant after submitting all my documents in full. My advise to all is to get all your document ready asap before the invitation to get a fast approval.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your sharing. Cheers and good luck in your application.
> 
> *Edit notes: Today marks the end of my 1st life and the start of my 2nd life, looking back my previous life was a mixed of laughter and sorrowfulness, today, RIP to my previous life and I look forward to my 2nd life in Australia.



Congrats... 

I also received the grant today...i hve a question reg VEVO..should we register ourself in VEVO once we get the VISA grant?


----------



## thewall

HariniAnandhan said:


> Congrats...
> 
> I also received the grant today...i hve a question reg VEVO..should we register ourself in VEVO once we get the VISA grant?


No need
It should reflect automatic, i think u need to use some username/pass


----------



## opfian

sumi.24 said:


> Hi opfian,
> 
> We too faced issues while uploading documents through evisa. So CO asked us to upload the docs as email attachments. We had send him multiple mails with docs attached since email attachment cannot exceed 25MB.
> 
> Did you get automated reply from the team saying that they will get back within 7 business day? If so, I would suggest you to wait for CO to advise, You can drop him asking for the same if he didn't reply within 4 to 5 business days.
> 
> All the Best!



Ya, i received automated reply. Its been like 03 days and no reply yet.


----------



## opfian

HariniAnandhan said:


> Got grant letter today




yayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! congrats!!!


----------



## sumi.24

HariniAnandhan said:


> Got grant letter today


Congrats Harini...
All the Best...keep in touch..


----------



## sumi.24

androlite said:


> I received my grant today. Just checked vevo, it says in status that I am a permanent resident now, although I have not received the grant letter. Very grateful to all the people who contributed in this forum, a lot of useful information were shared in here.
> 
> As a tips to all people who are waiting in the queue now, I received invitation on the 15th October, the trick that I learned was that you have to pay the money (AUD$3060) asap after invitation to get to the CO waiting list fast. CO waiting period is in order of ack date as far as I can tell. I paid the full fees on 18th October, that was the start of the day I am in the CO queue. Today 15th November, I got my grant after submitting all my documents in full. My advise to all is to get all your document ready asap before the invitation to get a fast approval.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your sharing. Cheers and good luck in your application.
> 
> *Edit notes: Today marks the end of my 1st life and the start of my 2nd life, looking back my previous life was a mixed of laughter and sorrowfulness, today, RIP to my previous life and I look forward to my 2nd life in Australia.



Congrats Androlite for new life in Aussie, I know how important the grant is and worth waiting for Aussie...
All the Best and May success and Joy be in your way...


----------



## qqstar

Hi guys, I'm new here. I just got the invitation today and submitted my application and attached all the docs just now. How many days does it normally take for me to receive the acknowledgement email? Thank you very much!


----------



## AnneChristina

Acknowledgement email takes 2 - 7 days, and then 2 - 5 weeks for CO or instant grant.


----------



## Sreekanth

qqstar said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here. I just got the invitation today and submitted my application and attached all the docs just now. How many days does it normally take for me to receive the acknowledgement email? Thank you very much!


hi qqstar
After paying fees, u will get Ack with in 7 days.. but most of them will get with in 24Hrs ( this was the case for me)

Thanks


----------



## ausv

katy_aus said:


> Congrats Androlite.. !!! Told u to check VEVO right .. U were simply worrying


Hey Katy, Can you elobarate, what is this VEVO?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ausv

Another question, how can we know whether CO is allocated or not?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## siddhu2005

ausv said:


> Another question, how can we know whether CO is allocated or not?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


The status of the uploaded docs will change to 'Received' and you will receive an email from the CO in case more documents are required.


----------



## opfian

ausv said:


> Hey Katy, Can you elobarate, what is this VEVO?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I am also interested in knowing what is VEVO?


----------



## nityak148

opfian said:


> I am also interested in knowing what is VEVO?


opfian, please refer the below link to know more abt VEVO... 
Online Applications

I would appreciate people if they can google first and then post a query if they dont find any relevant information.

Thanks.


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi all,

I have just applied for Vic State Sponsorship(with 65 points without SS points) and I am waiting for my results. As many of you are senior expats, please let me know what are the things/documentations I should be ready with in case I get an invitation.

+ I am a citizen of India and I have worked in the UK and Australia for about 8 weeks. Should I be getting PCC done in all these countries ?
+ If 'yes' can any one point me how to get PCC for all these countries ? Any pointers/link to the same is appreciated.
+ I am NOT claiming partner points. However I need to show that my partner has got language skills. So I m planning get a letter from her education institution that "her medium of instruction was ENGLISH". Would be enough to get it from institution of study or should I get it from the concerned university?
+ What are the other documents should I be ready with for 190 Visa? Please list the same.

Thanks in advance for your help.
Cheers
Shan.


----------



## katy_aus

ausv said:


> Hey Katy, Can you elobarate, what is this VEVO?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


hi ausv and opfian..VEVO(Visa Entitlement Verification Online ) is a system to know your visa and work entitlements..once you get your Australian Visa you can check all your current visa details by logging on to this system..not only you, but in future if ur employer wants to check if you really have a PR, then its possible for them to check your visa status from here.. u can find more info about VEVO over here..

Visa Entitlement Verification Online for eVisa Holders


----------



## Harsha Vardhan

Hi all,
Has any one got Co allocated today? Please share the timeliness..I submitted 189 visa with 60 points, still waiting for CO :- :-(


----------



## wizkid0319

Harsha Vardhan said:


> Hi all,
> Has any one got Co allocated today? Please share the timeliness..I submitted 189 visa with 60 points, still waiting for CO :- :-(


when did u submit?


----------



## Harsha Vardhan

wizkid0319 said:


> when did u submit?


I submitted on 18 October


----------



## nityak148

Harsha Vardhan said:


> I submitted on 18 October


Harsha... Please update ur timeline in the signature.


----------



## ausv

katy_aus said:


> hi ausv and opfian..VEVO(Visa Entitlement Verification Online ) is a system to know your visa and work entitlements..once you get your Australian Visa you can check all your current visa details by logging on to this system..not only you, but in future if ur employer wants to check if you really have a PR, then its possible for them to check your visa status from here.. u can find more info about VEVO over here..
> 
> Visa Entitlement Verification Online for eVisa Holders


Hi Katy, Thanks for the information :clap2:.


----------



## jinkle

nityak148 said:


> Harsha... Please update ur timeline in the signature.


 Yes will do it .Harsha


----------



## Nawsh33

Harsha Vardhan said:


> Hi all,
> Has any one got Co allocated today? Please share the timeliness..I submitted 189 visa with 60 points, still waiting for CO :- :-(


You'll get it in the days to come I think. I submitted on the same date as yours and Visa has already been granted. Shouldn't take long. Dnt worry


----------



## ALLSTAR

sumi.24 said:


> Just to add, I think you need to get FBI clearance too if you are staying in US for a longer period.


Thanks for your reply. I already got FBI clearance but when I scanned the copy in the background it has unauthorized document printed. Does this mean this is not valid and I need to ask for apostle?


----------



## Sreekanth

Hi Guys / experts

This is regarding the previous country residences , I had stayed in Hongkong just for one night in 2005 . since i couldn't remember the hotel name, my agent suggested not to give details of hongkong stay while filing application. Instead he asked me to provide details in Form 80 when asked by CO. now my concern is that i have uploaded my passport bio pages with hongkong immigration seal and my application has no detail of my hongkong stay.

will this be a problem ? are there any work around ?

currently i am thinking of uploading Form 80 even before CO asks for it.

normally what should we do if we don't remember the address where we stayed while filling previous county stays? because the address filed is mandatory.

Appreciate your quick response


----------



## kahuna

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just applied for Vic State Sponsorship(with 65 points without SS points) and I am waiting for my results. As many of you are senior expats, please let me know what are the things/documentations I should be ready with in case I get an invitation.
> 
> + I am a citizen of India and I have worked in the UK and Australia for about 8 weeks. Should I be getting PCC done in all these countries ?
> + If 'yes' can any one point me how to get PCC for all these countries ? Any pointers/link to the same is appreciated.
> + I am NOT claiming partner points. However I need to show that my partner has got language skills. So I m planning get a letter from her education institution that "her medium of instruction was ENGLISH". Would be enough to get it from institution of study or should I get it from the concerned university?
> + What are the other documents should I be ready with for 190 Visa? Please list the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> Cheers
> Shan.


You don't need PCC for UK and AUS, only if you have been there for more than 365 days in the last 10 years. 

You need to prove 'functional english' of you partner. the easiest is to do a IELTS test, other accepted proof is given here: 
Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (Subclass 119/857)

Documents for a 190 visa can be found here:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## big_kahuna

Hi all,
I was not aware such forums existed. I just got my PR granted today and was talking to a friend who told me about it. I thought it was a good idea as it looks useful for everyone right from knowing which documents to add, to expected times of acknowledgement, and allocation of CO.

So here is the list of my timelines:
EOI: submitted on 26th October (65 points mechanical engineer)
Invited: 1st November.
Lodged: 1st November
Acknowledged: 7th November.
Granted: 16th November.

The documents I attached were:
1. Passport biodata page
2. Birth Certificate
3. IELTS result
4. Medicals receipt
5. Degree Certificate/Academic testamur
6. Completion Letter
7. Academic Transcripts
8. Work experience (even though I was not claiming any points for this)
9. Form 80
10. Overseas police clearance 
11. Australian police clearance (Federal police check)
12. Bank statement (showing proof of address in Australia)
13. Skills assessment letter (Engineers Australia)
14. National Identity Card (of overseas country)
15. Scholarship letter (I am a student)
16. eCOE (electronic confirmation of enrolment)

All the above were certified copies, which I scanned and uploaded.

I think 15 and 16 are only needed if you are a student.

I did my medicals after submitting my EOI, but before my acknowledgement letter arrived.

My CO is from Adelaide GSM team 6. NO extra documents were requested.

I noticed some people have large file sizes for their form 80 or other longer forms. Try and use the commercial scanners (available in Australia at officeworks) that scan all the pages in a series rather than you having to do them one by one- I found this really useful and time saving. My form 80 was 600kb and scanned in less than 20 seconds.

Good luck and best wishes to everyone applying.


----------



## destinationaustralia

big_kahuna said:


> Hi all,
> I was not aware such forums existed. I just got my PR granted today


Congratulations and welcome to the Forum.

Cheers!


----------



## spin123

big_kahuna said:


> Hi all,
> I was not aware such forums existed. I just got my PR granted today and was talking to a friend who told me about it. I thought it was a good idea as it looks useful for everyone right from knowing which documents to add, to expected times of acknowledgement, and allocation of CO.


Congratulations. That was super quick.


----------



## destinationaustralia

getsetgo said:


> Hey
> 
> What document have you provided for spouse English evidence ...
> I have a letter from his school stating that education was done in English


I have submitted the degree certificate along with a certificate from the college regarding the medium of instruction. 

Cheers!


----------



## shohagkuet

wanttomove said:


> That's Out of my understanding. Can u brief me abt ur circumstances , educational or work background? Can u try a little bit to justify it only if u don't mind


Why it is out of understating? It is not written any where that BD people always undergo to security check. I have 475 visa. May be because of that or may be my CO satisfied with all my docs. I am a engineer in CSE & doing job in Telecom company. I have provided as much doc as possible like payslip for last 6.5 years, bank statement for 5 years during application lodged. May be these docs helped me.


----------



## nityak148

Guys.... is form80 mandatory? I have been allocated CO and there is no such request from my CO.


----------



## AnneChristina

Lucky you! You only need to provide it if the CO asks for it. Seems you have been spared


----------



## getsetgo

nityak148 said:


> Guys.... is form80 mandatory? I have been allocated CO and there is no such request from my CO.


Wow. Lucky. Filling that form is a pain.
Hvnt yet been asked for it. I went thru it... boring


----------



## siddhu2005

getsetgo said:


> Hey
> 
> What document have you provided for spouse English evidence ...
> I have a letter from his school stating that education was done in English


Attached is the doc I had submitted as a part of spouse English lang proof...


----------



## siddhu2005

ALLSTAR said:


> Thanks for your reply. I already got FBI clearance but when I scanned the copy in the background it has unauthorized document printed. Does this mean this is not valid and I need to ask for apostle?


The 'Unauthorized document' says that the document is a genunie document from FBI. Don't worry. Scan and send the document...


----------



## fragrance1625

shachi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Have been assigned a CO today - Adelaide Team 4
> 
> I have been asked to provide Functional English letter for spouse, PCC & Medical reports. Currently, I ve been waiting for my spouse's PCC for UK & UAE and Australia for me. And regarding this, I had a small clarification. I have applied for Name check only for Australia PCC- Is that sufficient or do I have to apply for fingerprints as well?
> 
> I am yet to go for medicals here in Qatar and have to do then ASAP with my next immediate appointment. I am quite worried as the letter from CO says, everything has to be submitted within 28 days from the date of application. What if PCC takes 25 days just for processing?
> 
> Below, is my timeline.
> 
> *Invite*:15th Oct
> *Application sent*: 24th OCt
> *Application Acknowledged*: 25th Oct
> *CO assigned*]: 14th Nov
> *PCC*: India & Qatar Done, UK/UAE/AUS: Pending
> *Medicals*: Pending
> *Grant*: PEnding::ranger:




Hi,,,,even i have been asked to provide the evidence of functional english. I m not sure why are they asking. I am only claiming on my points. I have confirmed and immigration is telling me that my partner has to sit ielts with 4.5 bands or pay around $3000... is this correct


----------



## rkv146

fragrance1625 said:


> Hi,,,,even i have been asked to provide the evidence of functional english. I m not sure why are they asking. I am only claiming on my points. I have confirmed and immigration is telling me that my partner has to sit ielts with 4.5 bands or pay around $3000... is this correct



Its AUD4250 for 3 years English Course. AEMP..
Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo

fragrance1625 said:


> Hi,,,,even i have been asked to provide the evidence of functional english. I m not sure why are they asking. I am only claiming on my points. I have confirmed and immigration is telling me that my partner has to sit ielts with 4.5 bands or pay around $3000... is this correct


can you provide a letter from your partners college that the education was in English. it usually is sufficient.
if CO is assigned ,, you can check.

Even if you are only claiming points for yourself, you dependent needs to have minimum functional English.


----------



## androlite

I haven't receive my grant letter since I got granted PR on 15th Oct. Do you receive the letter on the same day or it is mailed to your address?

I could login the application attachment page, it only mentioned granted and a tick on the right side, then next line is Next Steps, Grant letter Progress: Letter created and a link on the side, when I clicked it, it says "The system is currently unavailable." What do I do next?

I'm going out of Australia next Friday, very worry that I might not be able to provide proof on return.


----------



## siddhu2005

androlite said:


> I haven't receive my grant letter since I got granted PR on 15th Oct. Do you receive the letter on the same day or it is mailed to your address?
> 
> I could login the application attachment page, it only mentioned granted and a tick on the right side, then next line is Next Steps, Grant letter Progress: Letter created and a link on the side, when I clicked it, it says "The system is currently unavailable." What do I do next?
> 
> I'm going out of Australia next Friday, very worry that I might not be able to provide proof on return.


The grant letter was sent to my email address on the same day of the grant.


----------



## destinationaustralia

shachi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just needed a little help in here. I am about to book an appointment for my medicals but quite confused on this eHealth thingy. On my eVisa portal it asks me to download two forms which has my details including my TRN number on it. Ive tried to get an answer with the info on the DIAC website but just to make sure: Is it this form that I have to take to the medical clinic? I currently reside in Qatar and the panel clinic is 'eHealth' . Apart from this, do I have to fill anything online again?
> 
> Your inputs would be very much appreciated.


For arranging Medicals,
1) log in with your TRN number
2) click on the 'Arrange Medicals' tab below the applicants/ secondary applicant(s) name.
3) Fill in the forms, choose the desired hospital from the list, take printouts.
4) call the hospital for an appointment, quote your TRN number.
5) go to the hospital on the date of appointment, Take your passports, copy of the biodata page and pp photographs.
6) Medicals may take upto 5 hours (most of it is waiting). Involves blood tests, X ray and general medical examination.
7) report will be uploaded by the hospital directly.

Good luck

BTW I think you have the same CO as me,

Cheers!


----------



## sameera207

spin123 said:


> My friend got it done and it was addressed to
> 
> The Visa Officer,
> Adelaide Skilled Processing Center,
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship,
> Adelaide Australia.
> 
> I'm also planing to apply for it next week. The related link is
> 
> Application for Clearence Certificate


Hi spin123,

did ur friend get the PCC? When u were requesting for it did u mention the periods that u stayed in each addres in the dd/mm/yy format.in my case i dont have exact datestherefore will be mentioning the month and year only do you foresee a problem in putting that way? I even checked with gramaniladhari he only has the year.

Tnx


----------



## sumi.24

ALLSTAR said:


> Thanks for your reply. I already got FBI clearance but when I scanned the copy in the background it has unauthorized document printed. Does this mean this is not valid and I need to ask for apostle?


I haven't received one, Can you please let me know the dates when you applied, when was your card charged and when you received the FBI clearance certificate.
Its been one month since I applied(Applied on 16-Oct), neither my card was charged nor I received the doc.


----------



## AnneChristina

sumi.24 said:


> I haven't received one, Can you please let me know the dates when you applied, when was your card charged and when you received the FBI clearance certificate.
> Its been one month since I applied(Applied on 16-Oct), neither my card was charged nor I received the doc.


I just wrote this in another thread... I just called the FBI and they said current processing times are approx. 6 weeks  It takes about 4 - 5 weeks for the card to be charged and then another 1 - 2 weeks for processing


----------



## sumi.24

AnneChristina said:


> I just wrote this in another thread... I just called the FBI and they said current processing times are approx. 6 weeks  It takes about 4 - 5 weeks for the card to be charged and then another 1 - 2 weeks for processing


Thanks Anne...Yeah, I too spoke to them and they told the same.
Not sure how long it is going to be, but its gonna be such a long waiting than any other process..


----------



## AnneChristina

Agree... I'm really upset with myself that I didn't apply for US PCC earlier. I assumed it would be about 5 weeks for FBI clearance and about 5 weeks for a CO, so I thought it would be fine to tackle the application & the PCC at the same time. Now obviously I already have a CO & all other documents are fine, and I am stuck on a bridging visa unable to leave the country during my vacation time waiting for the damn PCC 

As you have applied for the FBI clearance about 10 days before me I would really appreciate if you could keep me posted on any developments?! I guess I would have to add a week for mailing the doc to Australia, but at least your timeline would confirm whether the 6 weeks are an accurate estimate.

And hopefully Allstar will provide some more insight about current processing times. I just can't believe it's such a long wait...


----------



## sumi.24

AnneChristina said:


> Agree... I'm really upset with myself that I didn't apply for US PCC earlier. I assumed it would be about 5 weeks for FBI clearance and about 5 weeks for a CO, so I thought it would be fine to tackle the application & the PCC at the same time. Now obviously I already have a CO & all other documents are fine, and I am stuck on a bridging visa unable to leave the country during my vacation time waiting for the damn PCC
> 
> As you have applied for the FBI clearance about 10 days before me I would really appreciate if you could keep me posted on any developments?! I guess I would have to add a week for mailing the doc to Australia, but at least your timeline would confirm whether the 6 weeks are an accurate estimate.
> 
> And hopefully Allstar will provide some more insight about current processing times. I just can't believe it's such a long wait...



Sure Anne, I would keep you posted on the FBI status.
We too regret for not applying FBI earlier and it is the only place where we are stuck as CO is just waiting for the FBI doc since rest of the docs looks fine. 

Wish to hear soon from you or Allstar... :ranger:


----------



## AnneChristina

Thank you Sumi


----------



## spin123

sameera207 said:


> Hi spin123,
> 
> did ur friend get the PCC? When u were requesting for it did u mention the periods that u stayed in each addres in the dd/mm/yy format.in my case i dont have exact datestherefore will be mentioning the month and year only do you foresee a problem in putting that way? I even checked with gramaniladhari he only has the year.
> 
> Tnx


Hi,

I also didn't remember the exact moving days. So only mentioned the approx month and the year. They accepted it. I guess the month and the year should be fine.

When you go to handover the documents, make sure you take two clear copies of the NIC and the Passport. Also they check the documents thoroughly before accepting it so if there are any issues they will tell you.


----------



## sameera207

spin123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also didn't remember the exact moving days. So only mentioned the approx month and the year. They accepted it. I guess the month and the year should be fine.
> 
> When you go to handover the documents, make sure you take two clear copies of the NIC and the Passport. Also they check the documents thoroughly before accepting it so if there are any issues they will tell you.


thanks for the info.

did u fill the 3rd page that contain the section to fill up addresses at which you kived since of birth?


----------



## spin123

sameera207 said:


> thanks for the info.
> 
> did u fill the 3rd page that contain the section to fill up addresses at which you kived since of birth?


That page is only required if the 1st page is not enough to include all your addresses. Check the note in the first page, it says *(If insufficient space, give details on attachment)*


I have been living in my current address since 1992. From my birth (1985) to 1992 i lived in another place which i did not include because immigration only request for the last 10 years.

However I wrote the same address in the third page as well(same thing i mentioned in the first page).


----------



## ALLSTAR

HariniAnandhan said:


> The 'Unauthorized document' says that the document is a genunie document from FBI. Don't worry. Scan and send the document...


Thanks for your response. I will send the documents then


----------



## ALLSTAR

sumi.24 said:


> I haven't received one, Can you please let me know the dates when you applied, when was your card charged and when you received the FBI clearance certificate.
> Its been one month since I applied(Applied on 16-Oct), neither my card was charged nor I received the doc.


You should get it anytime now. Mine took about 5 weeks to get charged but after that just 5 days to get the letter.


----------



## jinkle

I have a question here .CO has asked for payslips/bankstatements/tax documents for the proof of overseas employment . For the first company I worked for 5 months, I have the payslips , but I dont have bank statements / tax documents . Are the other docs mandatory ? Will CO ask for these docs as well ? I cannot request for bank statements now as I was paid by a trust and is closed now and also I did not file the IT returns. Can someone advise ?


----------



## getsetgo

jinkle said:


> I have a question here .CO has asked for payslips/bankstatements/tax documents for the proof of overseas employment . For the first company I worked for 5 months, I have the payslips , but I dont have bank statements / tax documents . Are the other docs mandatory ? Will CO ask for these docs as well ? I cannot request for bank statements now as I was paid by a trust and is closed now and also I did not file the IT returns. Can someone advise ?


Provide the payslips for those 5 months. It shld suffice


----------



## Sreekanth

jinkle said:


> I have a question here .CO has asked for payslips/bankstatements/tax documents for the proof of overseas employment . For the first company I worked for 5 months, I have the payslips , but I dont have bank statements / tax documents . Are the other docs mandatory ? Will CO ask for these docs as well ? I cannot request for bank statements now as I was paid by a trust and is closed now and also I did not file the IT returns. Can someone advise ?


hi jinkle
In total how many years of experience are u claiming ? 
I have the same problem as ur where i don't have payslips or tax documents for my 1st company.. kinda worried.
pls update ur signature as well.


----------



## jinkle

Sreekanth said:


> hi jinkle
> In total how many years of experience are u claiming ?
> I have the same problem as ur where i don't have payslips or tax documents for my 1st company.. kinda worried.
> pls update ur signature as well.


I am claiming 5 years offshore experience ....what is the proof you have planned to submit?Co has requested for payslips/tax declaration/bank statement..you must have steady one I guess...


----------



## Sreekanth

jinkle said:


> I am claiming 5 years offshore experience ....what is the proof you have planned to submit?Co has requested for payslips/tax declaration/bank statement..you must have steady one I guess...


HI jinkle
for the 1st company (1 year experience), I have Reference letter ( the one submitted for ACS) , service certificate, salary certificate and bank statement was available only for last 3 months out of 1 year.. i have no other documents... i am not sure what CO will say... waiting


----------



## borntobeaussie

destinationaustralia said:


> I have submitted the degree certificate along with a certificate from the college regarding the medium of instruction.
> 
> Cheers!


Letter from school


----------



## borntobeaussie

AnneChristina said:


> Agree... I'm really upset with myself that I didn't apply for US PCC earlier. I assumed it would be about 5 weeks for FBI clearance and about 5 weeks for a CO, so I thought it would be fine to tackle the application & the PCC at the same time. Now obviously I already have a CO & all other documents are fine, and I am stuck on a bridging visa unable to leave the country during my vacation time waiting for the damn PCC
> 
> As you have applied for the FBI clearance about 10 days before me I would really appreciate if you could keep me posted on any developments?! I guess I would have to add a week for mailing the doc to Australia, but at least your timeline would confirm whether the 6 weeks are an accurate estimate.
> 
> And hopefully Allstar will provide some more insight about current processing times. I just can't believe it's such a long wait...


Hey Anne, really feeling bad that u cannot leave the country. But have u researched abt bridge visa B which they can grant for temp period while u travel. Then u will come back to Bridge visa A which was originally granted. You need to apply for the visa either by paper application or by going to their office. Check it online under bridging visas


----------



## destinationaustralia

borntobeaussie said:


> Letter from school


Is it also required. i have ignored 10th and 12th as one of the sufficient requirement for proving functional english is the medium of instruction at degree level (four years)

My status as of now is shown as received (for me),required for spouse and child. also there is a BF for my PCC. Any thoughts! 

BTW how is life down under after the PR

Cheers!


----------



## borntobeaussie

destinationaustralia said:


> Is it also required. i have ignored 10th and 12th as one of the sufficient requirement for proving functional english is the medium of instruction at degree level (four years)
> 
> My status as of now is shown as received (for me),required for spouse and child. also there is a BF for my PCC. Any thoughts!
> 
> BTW how is life down under after the PR
> 
> Cheers!


Hey Destination, i gave a letter from school as well as marksheets from school showing english as a subject. I had the letter so I just provided yet. The CO never asked another question. 

Well life down under has changed a bit. Just booked a car this week. Have been here 9 months now but never bought a car coz I didn't know whether I will be there. It gives a good feeling of stability. Looking for a job change now. But the market is really slow . Ironically I came here in a high time this year and applied for a few jobs. Got a lot of calls immediately but they said they need a PR for them. Now I have a PR, but the market is too bad now


----------



## borntobeaussie

destinationaustralia said:


> Is it also required. i have ignored 10th and 12th as one of the sufficient requirement for proving functional english is the medium of instruction at degree level (four years)
> 
> My status as of now is shown as received (for me),required for spouse and child. also there is a BF for my PCC. Any thoughts!
> 
> BTW how is life down under after the PR
> 
> Cheers!


Guess ur grant is not very far now. It will be s christmas gift from DIAC


----------



## jinkle

Sreekanth said:


> HI jinkle
> for the 1st company (1 year experience), I have Reference letter ( the one submitted for ACS) , service certificate, salary certificate and bank statement was available only for last 3 months out of 1 year.. i have no other documents... i am not sure what CO will say... waiting


If you have bank statement then that should be fine...don't worry


----------



## destinationaustralia

borntobeaussie said:


> I came here in a high time this year and applied for a few jobs. Got a lot of calls immediately but they said they need a PR for them. Now I have a PR, but the market is too bad now


Remember 'patience' is the catchword in this journey. It was worth it in the past and I'm sure it will be in future too. Moreover, you now have the option of moving out of Adelaide to greener pastures too.

Good Luck and Cheers!


----------



## immi888

destinationaustralia said:


> Remember 'patience' is the catchword in this journey. It was worth it in the past and I'm sure it will be in future too. Moreover, you now have the option of moving out of Adelaide to greener pastures too.
> 
> Good Luck and Cheers!


It's X'mas season here now! We're on holidays  Let the holidays be over, and it'll be busy again! And then there may be jobs being advertised again. All the best borntobeaussie!


----------



## borntobeaussie

destinationaustralia said:


> Remember 'patience' is the catchword in this journey. It was worth it in the past and I'm sure it will be in future too. Moreover, you now have the option of moving out of Adelaide to greener pastures too.
> 
> Good Luck and Cheers!


I am glad that I am not location bound by visa. No issues in moving anywhere. We are prepared to move


----------



## AnneChristina

borntobeaussie said:


> Hey Anne, really feeling bad that u cannot leave the country. But have u researched abt bridge visa B which they can grant for temp period while u travel. Then u will come back to Bridge visa A which was originally granted. You need to apply for the visa either by paper application or by going to their office. Check it online under bridging visas


Thanks for your response. I had a look at bridging visa B but I am a bit hesitant. On the one hand it says that one must provide a good reason to travel and I doubt vacation would be acceptable. I wouldn't want to make up any other reason.
On the other hand I am also wondering whether it might affect the PR in any way. In all the documents I provided Australia as my address so I'm not quite sure whether it would be fine to be overseas while receiving the grant. I am a bit worried that it might complicate or delay the process. Probably all of my concerns are complete non-sense, but I am too close to the finish line to take any unnecessary risks.


----------



## immi888

AnneChristina said:


> Thanks for your response. I had a look at bridging visa B but I am a bit hesitant. On the one hand it says that one must provide a good reason to travel and I doubt vacation would be acceptable. I wouldn't want to make up any other reason.
> On the other hand I am also wondering whether it might affect the PR in any way. In all the documents I provided Australia as my address so I'm not quite sure whether it would be fine to be overseas while receiving the grant. I am a bit worried that it might complicate or delay the process. Probably all of my concerns are complete non-sense, but I am too close to the finish line to take any unnecessary risks.


Maybe you could have a holiday in Australia?? 

That's what I did whilst waiting for my CO. I had loads of fun touring Aussieland


----------



## AnneChristina

immi888 said:


> Maybe you could have a holiday in Australia??
> 
> That's what I did whilst waiting for my CO. I had loads of fun touring Aussieland


I might travel, but I have also applied for some volunteer work, so I'll first wait to hear back. Otherwise you are completely right; it might be the perfect time to visit some friends in Melbourne and Perth. Or I could just do nothing and continue complaining about my current situation


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi Expats,

I have few questions related to PCC. 

+ I have got my passport in 2006 
+ My Wife got her passport in 2006
+ We got married in 2011 so we don't our partner's name in spouse column of the passport.

Please answer my below queries.

(1) For PCC, what I could understand from the previous posts is that "we should have our spouse name filled in passport". Can any one please clarify if this is the case ?

(2) Is it enough, if I reapply passport for my wife with my name in it and provide the marriage certificate ?

(3) I am staying in Hyderabad for Employment purpose and my home town is different. Should I got for PCC in both the places or is it sufficient to get PCC from my home town. I feel getting PCC in my home town is a lot easier than HYD.

Thanks in Advance for your valuable information.

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## destinationaustralia

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have few questions related to PCC.
> 
> + I have got my passport in 2006
> + My Wife got her passport in 2006
> + We got married in 2011 so we don't our partner's name in spouse column of the passport.
> 
> Please answer my below queries.
> 
> (1) For PCC, what I could understand from the previous posts is that "we should have our spouse name filled in passport". Can any one please clarify if this is the case ?
> 
> (2) Is it enough, if I reapply passport for my wife with my name in it and provide the marriage certificate ?
> (3) I am staying in Hyderabad for Employment purpose and my home town is different. Should I got for PCC in both the places or is it sufficient to get PCC from my home town. I feel getting PCC in my home town is a lot easier than HYD.
> 
> Thanks in Advance for your valuable information.
> 
> Cheers
> Shan.


1) Your PCC will be issued as "tsshan son of ______". So you wife's name is not necessary on your passport. For wife (if declared) PCC will be "________ Wife of ts shan". So proof of marriage is required (not necessarily PP). However due to the arbitrariness in the system some PSKs will insist on wife's name to be included in your PP and not be satisfied with a MC. To circumvent these problems apply with exactly those details as mentioned in the passport. Your wife will then be issued a PCC as"_________daughter of __________".
2) read (1) above
3) PCC is always faster (within 1-2 hrs) if one applies at place of issue. 

Imp- Apply with exactly the same details as in your passports
Cheers!


----------



## timus17

Hello All,


When it comes to submitted tax related documents for 189 subclass... Do we need to provide this as a mandatory document?

Also if it is a mandatory document, Do we require form 16 given by companies to us or ITR document is required ?


I have last four years ITR and Form 16 but I do not have 2011-2012 ITR (only form 16 I have). 

And for on going financial year the form16 and ITR would be done only in March 2013...


----------



## omarau

Kostya said:


> Hi Omarau!
> 
> Yes, I think that I'm subject to AISO checks. Some details...
> 
> 1. I have two applications lodged with DIAC (175 and 190). Moreover, there has been status "Further checking required" for "Work experience" for 175th visa (status in old system). So, this job verificaion might have been done within framework of 175th visa processing. I don't know exactly and don't know how to clarify that.
> 
> 2. My CO told me that my case was sent to external agency for checking in early October. It's not clear for me... CO was assigned by early September... However, it might be related to specific of my previous employment.
> 
> 3. All my experience was with company working in nuclear safety. It's not a company under government control, however I had to answer to corresponding questions from my 175th CO.
> 
> 4. I called DIAC because my CO hadn't answered my email. In the email I asked to provide me any information about terms to plan my further life (I had to leave my previous employer after disclosure of my plans to leave the company ).
> 
> 5. I am still waiting for 175th visa as well. CO answers with the same template every time. And they don't provide any additional information in call-centre. Though, they don't state that I have to wait not less then 6 months also....
> 
> Best of luck to you!
> 
> Regards,
> Kostya.




Hello Kostya, 

thanks for the details, i see now why your application were referred to AISO. 
do you happen to know any email address for AISO, i want to try sending them an email requesting that the put my case on a high priority given the tragic situation in Syria. I doubt that its going to work but I have to give it a try it is really urgent for me to get that visa as soon as possible.

Regards, 

Omar


----------



## Kostya

omarau said:


> Hello Kostya,
> 
> thanks for the details, i see now why your application were referred to AISO.
> do you happen to know any email address for AISO, i want to try sending them an email requesting that the put my case on a high priority given the tragic situation in Syria. I doubt that its going to work but I have to give it a try it is really urgent for me to get that visa as soon as possible.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Omar


Hi Omar!

Some contact details are mentioned on the following page http://www.asio.gov.au/about-asio/faqs.html

Hope this helps,
Kostya


----------



## greenbangla

*Does it require any opinion about skilled employment from Engineers Australia?*

I am an Electrical Engineer and have more than 8 years experience. My migration agent submitted my CDR with its assessment fee $550 only. My agent informed me that it is not necessary to pay $150 for the opinion about skilled employment from Engineers Australia. Now, I am waiting for an assessment result from Engineers Australia.

Does it create any problem when I will claim points from DIAC for 8 years experience? Could anyone clarify this?

Your kind guidance is mostly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## OZOZOZ

greenbangla,

is your agent is MARA agent? or where he is from , means from aust ? 
For your confirmation , Mine is MARA agent has confirmed me only get assessed qualifications from EA. I am electronics engineers. Engineers australia always consider the work experiance during your skill assessment. Do not worry. Just let me know that Is your agent is MARA? 

gd luck.


----------



## forhad

shohagkuet said:


> Why it is out of understating? It is not written any where that BD people always undergo to security check. I have 475 visa. May be because of that or may be my CO satisfied with all my docs. I am a engineer in CSE & doing job in Telecom company. I have provided as much doc as possible like payslip for last 6.5 years, bank statement for 5 years during application lodged. May be these docs helped me.


I agree with you. But it seems to me it is totally depends on CO. 

In my case I have provided my Bachelor and MS certificate. Last 8 years working experience reference (Appointment Letter, Confirmation Letter, Employment Letter, Salary statement with tax calculation). It is 3 months running after my CO has been allocated. Still is in progress.


----------



## shohagkuet

forhad said:


> I agree with you. But it seems to me it is totally depends on CO.
> 
> In my case I have provided my Bachelor and MS certificate. Last 8 years working experience reference (Appointment Letter, Confirmation Letter, Employment Letter, Salary statement with tax calculation). It is 3 months running after my CO has been allocated. Still is in progress.


Hi Forhad,

You are 100% correct...it is totally depend on CO....during my 475 visa process CO didnt ask for F80 ...just ask to provide PCC & Medical for all....This time CO has been allocated after 1 month 4 days....then he ask for my wife English proficiency doc once again (i have uploaded it earlier)...then 12 days later he asked for F80 & 1221 for me only...but i have provided those two for my wife also.....

ask your CO about the progress by sending a gentle mail.....


----------



## forhad

shohagkuet said:


> Hi Forhad,
> 
> You are 100% correct...it is totally depend on CO....during my 475 visa process CO didnt ask for F80 ...just ask to provide PCC & Medical for all....This time CO has been allocated after 1 month 4 days....then he ask for my wife English proficiency doc once again (i have uploaded it earlier)...then 12 days later he asked for F80 & 1221 for me only...but i have provided those two for my wife also.....
> 
> ask your CO about the progress by sending a gentle mail.....


Thanks Shohag,

Already sent an email. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## spprivate

GOT THE GRANT )
Invitation : 29 Sep
Applied 5th Oct
CO Allocation and Document Request 26th Oct
Med Done Nov 2
Submitted Docs Nov 16th
Grant Nov 19th,... super fast
Team 4 was my CO


----------



## anj0907

spprivate said:


> GOT THE GRANT )
> Invitation : 29 Sep
> Applied 5th Oct
> CO Allocation and Document Request 26th Oct
> Med Done Nov 2
> Submitted Docs Nov 16th
> Grant Nov 19th,... super fast
> Team 4 was my CO


Hey congrats :clap2: ...Can you tell what all documents you had submitted in all...Will be helpful for others...


----------



## bhura

I applied for 189 on 1st november still waiting for CO. Anyone got CO with 1st nov application date?



-----------------------
EA CDR 11/04/2012, IELTS +7,13/10/2012, EOI 24/10/2012, 189 Invi/application lodged 1/11/2012, Ack. 02/11/2012, CO..... waiting


----------



## tintin_papay

Just a little update, if it make any sense.

Today, I called diac and asked about the progress. The operator told as before - external check. Then I asked how many days/months it may take?. He said I can not say that as there are a bunch of applicants who are going through the checks via external agencies. 

However since the application has a high priority, it should get back ..soon (no time frame).

The point is they *may be* putting a priority note with the skill select SMP (190) applicants.
Let's hope for the best. However, I have never seen so far less than 6 months for a security check (ref: HR country time lines).


----------



## AUSA

Guys a quick question - is there any applicant from HR country except India who got grant for 189 or 190 visa recently since 1 july 2012. ??


----------



## shohagkuet

AUSA said:


> Guys a quick question - is there any applicant from HR country except India who got grant for 189 or 190 visa recently since 1 july 2012. ??


I am from Bangladesh got visa grant recently..see my signature for timeline


----------



## bhura

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> When it comes to submitted tax related documents for 189 subclass... Do we need to provide this as a mandatory document?
> 
> Also if it is a mandatory document, Do we require form 16 given by companies to us or ITR document is required ?
> 
> 
> I have last four years ITR and Form 16 but I do not have 2011-2012 ITR (only form 16 I have).
> 
> And for on going financial year the form16 and ITR would be done only in March 2013...


Hi timus17

You dont need to provide ITR, You only need to prove your exprience as piad job.
you can provide the appointment letters, exprience letters, pay slips (1-2 for each company you have worked with) and/or bank statements. thats all.

regards,



EA + 11/04/2012, Ielts +7 13/10/2012, EOI (189 65p) 24/10/2012, Invitation 189 1/11/2012, Applied 189 1/11/2012, ACK 02/11/2012, CO..........................waiting


----------



## AUSA

AUSA said:


> Guys a quick question - is there any applicant from HR country except India who got grant for 189 or 190 visa recently since 1 july 2012. ??


I like to add another point - offshore applicants


----------



## AUSA

Any offshore applicant from a HR country except India got grant recently for 189 or 190 visa since 01 july 2012 ?//


----------



## AUSA

shohagkuet said:


> I am from Bangladesh got visa grant recently..see my signature for timeline


thanks for reply.. best of luck with your future plans


----------



## bhura

AUSA said:


> does any one have email address to send docs to team 2 Adelaide ???
> the email id i recieved for docs is [email protected] and i already sent to co but till today after 15 days still no response from co..




AUSA,

Team 2 Adelaide was my CO in 475 granted in august 2012

[email protected]


----------



## AUSA

bhura said:


> AUSA,
> 
> Team 2 Adelaide was my CO in 475 granted in august 2012
> 
> [email protected]


thanks - today i recieve email from my CO confirming reciept of docs and same id mentioned for future communication.. routine processing so lets see how much time it will take


----------



## vtallam

Hello..

A quick question.. How long it may take to get the SA SS approval? Its been 50 days i have applied for SS, I had an acknowledgement email 30 days back.. Application status says "submitted".. Does this actually mean, my application is in progress? Should i actually try calling them up for an update on my application? I have seen couple of friends sigantures here with an invitation in less than a month.. why is it taking a long time? Nominated occupation code is 263111.

Please advise.

Thanks for your time
Suresh


----------



## bhura

Good luck man


----------



## omarau

tintin_papay said:


> Just a little update, if it make any sense.
> 
> Today, I called diac and asked about the progress. The operator told as before - external check. Then I asked how many days/months it may take?. He said I can not say that as there are a bunch of applicants who are going through the checks via external agencies.
> 
> However since the application has a high priority, it should get back ..soon (no time frame).
> 
> The point is they *may be* putting a priority note with the skill select SMP (190) applicants.
> Let's hope for the best. However, I have never seen so far less than 6 months for a security check (ref: HR country time lines).


this confirms the note DIAC has on their website that says 190 visa standard time is 6 months. So i guess this is one of the benefits of skillselect 
Client Service Charter


----------



## apurvwalia

*Help !!!*

I have 7.5 each and overall 8 in IELTS, am I able to convince a case officer and take the risk to apply 885 or 190 ?

or should I apply for NSW state sponsorship, however, I only have 55 points as I am only 23 years old ?

Please help.


----------



## thewall

AUSA said:


> Any offshore applicant from a HR country except India got grant recently for 189 or 190 visa since 01 july 2012 ?//



a BD guy got 190 Grant last week, in 1 month :clap2:


----------



## thewall

spprivate said:


> GOT THE GRANT )
> Invitation : 29 Sep
> Applied 5th Oct
> CO Allocation and Document Request 26th Oct
> Med Done Nov 2
> Submitted Docs Nov 16th
> Grant Nov 19th,... super fast
> Team 4 was my CO



Congrates !


so your MED were not referred? or did u have BF (Brought Forward) status for MED


----------



## nishaon

apurvwalia said:


> I have 7.5 each and overall 8 in IELTS, am I able to convince a case officer and take the risk to apply 885 or 190 ?
> 
> or should I apply for NSW state sponsorship, however, I only have 55 points as I am only 23 years old ?
> 
> Please help.


Why should you take the risk.
DIAC clearly described that you will get 10 points only if you get 7 in each module
and 20 points only if you get 8 in each module

It doesn't matter what you have got in overall.


----------



## apurvwalia

nishaon said:


> Why should you take the risk.
> DIAC clearly described that you will get 10 points only if you get 7 in each module
> and 20 points only if you get 8 in each module
> 
> It doesn't matter what you have got in overall.


Am I eligible for the NSW sponsorship then ? The problem is I am only 23 and hence,have no experience in IT and have only 55 points. WIll NSW sponsor me ? Idk what to do ? theres no gurantee if ill have 8.


----------



## hbarif

Thanks for initiating such a helpful thread. It is always great to know the progress of other fellows 

I have added my details to Spreadsheet. My CO was assigned on 10th oct and she asked for many documents (bank statement, pay slips, birth certificate etc). I provided all documents on 16th Oct but (except for automated replies) haven't received any email from CO since then. Just hoping that every thing is alright :S

Date Lodged: 14th Sep 2012, CO Assigned: 10th Oct 2012, Status: In Progress


----------



## greenbangla

OZOZOZ said:


> greenbangla,
> 
> is your agent is MARA agent? or where he is from , means from aust ?
> For your confirmation , Mine is MARA agent has confirmed me only get assessed qualifications from EA. I am electronics engineers. Engineers australia always consider the work experiance during your skill assessment. Do not worry. Just let me know that Is your agent is MARA?
> 
> gd luck.


OZOZOZ,

Thanks for your reply.

Yes, my agent is MARA agent. His head office is located in Sydney and its branch office is located in Bangladesh. As I live in Bangladesh, I contracted with him from his Bangladesh office.


----------



## borntobeaussie

Hi Anna, I know what you mean. When you are so close to the finish line, you would not like to do anything which can screw things up. Coz it feels that its like the last frontier. Cross this and everything is going to be great going fwd. I understand what you mean by complaining, and tell me abt the anxiety. I worried abt things that I knew for sure needed no worrying. So we are always here to listen to u. And a holiday in australia is amazing since its great weather now. Maybe a little too hot but what the heck.
We are going to Tassie on christmas day to celebrate. And we planned this holiday even before my PR was grante. The concept was that if I do not get a PR, I would like to see everything that this country offers before I leave. :clap2:


AnneChristina said:


> Thanks for your response. I had a look at bridging visa B but I am a bit hesitant. On the one hand it says that one must provide a good reason to travel and I doubt vacation would be acceptable. I wouldn't want to make up any other reason.
> On the other hand I am also wondering whether it might affect the PR in any way. In all the documents I provided Australia as my address so I'm not quite sure whether it would be fine to be overseas while receiving the grant. I am a bit worried that it might complicate or delay the process. Probably all of my concerns are complete non-sense, but I am too close to the finish line to take any unnecessary risks.


----------



## immi888

borntobeaussie said:


> Hi Anna, I know what you mean. When you are so close to the finish line, you would not like to do anything which can screw things up. Coz it feels that its like the last frontier. Cross this and everything is going to be great going fwd. I understand what you mean by complaining, and tell me abt the anxiety. I worried abt things that I knew for sure needed no worrying. So we are always here to listen to u. And a holiday in australia is amazing since its great weather now. Maybe a little too hot but what the heck.
> We are going to Tassie on christmas day to celebrate. And we planned this holiday even before my PR was grante. The concept was that if I do not get a PR, I would like to see everything that this country offers before I leave. :clap2:


Strangely, I did the same ... but not at Tassie. I went on holidays before my EOI was picked and I was invited and also whilst waiting for CO. Had to exhaust leave days anyways - but yea - in my mind, I was thinking, just in case I don't get an invite, I'd better see as much of Aussieland as possible. I'm glad I got my PR by now and have a whole lifetime to see this beautiful country I now call my home


----------



## borntobeaussie

Strange thing happened to me. I went on a vacation to NT(uluru and other places), droive from Adelaide for about 1500 Kms to reach there, I generally always check the forum and my email expecting an invite. BUt while I was on vacation, I could not check my email that frequently. Then while coming back, I checked my email and saw that I got an invite on 1st Oct. It was the most awesome feeling and felt that this country finally accepted me as its own after I have seen what real aussieland is all about. I still remember the place was Marla which is a tiny place in SA in the middle of nowhere. And I got a sticker saying "where the hell is MARLA"lane:


immi888 said:


> Strangely, I did the same ... but not at Tassie. I went on holidays before my EOI was picked and I was invited and also whilst waiting for CO. Had to exhaust leave days anyways - but yea - in my mind, I was thinking, just in case I don't get an invite, I'd better see as much of Aussieland as possible. I'm glad I got my PR by now and have a whole lifetime to see this beautiful country I now call my home


----------



## borntobeaussie

Strangely I feel so much free here than my own country, with things going on in India about basic freedoms like speech, opinion, religion. It strange that you can feel more safe in a foreign place than in ur own country of birth


----------



## deearora

borntobeaussie said:


> Strangely I feel so much free here than my own country, with things going on in India about basic freedoms like speech, opinion, religion. It strange that you can feel more safe in a foreign place than in ur own country of birth


hey borntobeaussie,

i respect your opinions and the fact that you love being in aus. Please dont take this personally but India is not all that bad, and i feel if u cant support your roots, then who else will.

Please dont take it as a disrespect towards you, i love australia too but that doesnt mean i would diss my own roots.


----------



## tintin_papay

omarau said:


> this confirms the note DIAC has on their website that says 190 visa standard time is 6 months. So i guess this is one of the benefits of skillselect
> Client Service Charter


Please also remember that it can take upto 12-18 months, and no skill select one has returned from the external check so far...


----------



## dragonery

Hi there, 

I was just wondering if anyone who applied visa 189 on 16th Nov has received acknowledgment letter from DIAC?

I need it to apply for PCC in my home country :/, and it is going to take 3-4 weeks to obtain the PCC.

Cheers


----------



## wanttomove

tintin_papay said:


> Please also remember that it can take upto 12-18 months, and no skill select one has returned from the external check so far...


Agree with it


----------



## borntobeaussie

Ya thats true, I am just too frustrated with the current events in India reg the arrest of that girl on a FB comment.
I guess I am too connected too India and gt very affected by such anti-democratic activities


deearora said:


> hey borntobeaussie,
> 
> i respect your opinions and the fact that you love being in aus. Please dont take this personally but India is not all that bad, and i feel if u cant support your roots, then who else will.
> 
> Please dont take it as a disrespect towards you, i love australia too but that doesnt mean i would diss my own roots.


----------



## umesh

Hello Friend...

i have received NSW SS ack today... now waiting for Apprvl...


----------



## spprivate

thewall said:


> Congrates !
> 
> 
> so your MED were not referred? or did u have BF (Brought Forward) status for MED


Not sure what you meant by BF.The CO did ask for med to be submitted but I already had my appointment fixed even before that.


----------



## spprivate

I have been asked to make the first entry to Australia within 6 Months that is 10 April.I heard normally it is 1 year.Not sure why it is like that.I would love to have a few months more to let my kids finish school and settle things.I have written mail to CO asking for this.Does anybody had luck with this?


----------



## vvprashanth

thewall said:


> Congrates !
> 
> so your MED were not referred? or did u have BF (Brought Forward) status for MED


Where can we check the status of our meds? I was done with my medicals yesterday and they said that the reports will be loaded within 48hrs. Can we check our status?


----------



## getsetgo

vvprashanth said:


> Where can we check the status of our meds? I was done with my medicals yesterday and they said that the reports will be loaded within 48hrs. Can we check our status?


i too have the same doubt.
i had done my medicals a week ago. although "Organize your health" link is not there anymore for my and my partner it is still active for my daughter.

anyway to know if medical docs have been uplaoded by the clinic


----------



## forhad

Hi my dear friends,

Yesterday one of my previous employer got a call from local Embassy to get info about me. From the embassy they asked starting and ending date of the employment, designation and salary. But the thing is Embassy asked about the salary which was not mentioned in the employment letter. In the employment letter it was mentioned yearly salary and my employer informed the monthly salary. So I am little bit worried whether their miss communication might create negative impact on my case or not. I have provided documents for both the yearly and monthly salary. Also my other previous and current employer didn't received any call from Embassy. Now little bit worried about the situation. Is it rule or process from them that they will call to every employer or just pick any one of them and take a decision?


----------



## thewall

pls have a look at Med Referred thread (if u r off-shore). u can send email to Global health

current finalized case was referred in Sep 12th


----------



## thewall

spprivate said:


> I have been asked to make the first entry to Australia within 6 Months that is 10 April.I heard normally it is 1 year.Not sure why it is like that.I would love to have a few months more to let my kids finish school and settle things.I have written mail to CO asking for this.Does anybody had luck with this?


i think its 1-year from PCC / MED date, whichever is earlier


----------



## ausv

HariniAnandhan said:


> The status of the uploaded docs will change to 'Received' and you will receive an email from the CO in case more documents are required.


Thanks Harini and Congrats for your Grant


----------



## destinationaustralia

getsetgo said:


> i too have the same doubt.
> i had done my medicals a week ago. although "Organize your health" link is not there anymore for my and my partner it is still active for my daughter.
> 
> anyway to know if medical docs have been uplaoded by the clinic


On being uploaded by the hospital your Medical status in the online Application will change to Required or Received. In my case I checked up after 5 days and it was Received.

Cheers!


----------



## shachi

Iam gonna go a little off topic and come to AUS PCC. The website(AFP) says processing time is 15 days from the day they receive your application. Has anyone received any sooner? Or does it really take 15 days plus postal delivery time.


----------



## rks890

Hi guys,
when my CO was assigned, she only asked for MEDS, no other document was asked from her side, does that mean that my job verification has been done/ she is satisfied with the documents provided to prove my employment??


----------



## plutology

who is ur CO and from which team?




forhad said:


> Hi my dear friends,
> 
> Yesterday one of my previous employer got a call from local Embassy to get info about me. From the embassy they asked starting and ending date of the employment, designation and salary. But the thing is Embassy asked ....


----------



## AnneChristina

shachi said:


> Iam gonna go a little off topic and come to AUS PCC. The website(AFP) says processing time is 15 days from the day they receive your application. Has anyone received any sooner? Or does it really take 15 days plus postal delivery time.


I applied on Oct 24th and had it in my mailbox in Australia on Nov 1st.


----------



## forhad

plutology said:


> who is ur CO and from which team?


Team 33. CO: MW.


----------



## ausmover

Dear friends,

Finally submitted my Visa Application on 15th Nov after arranging all key documents.

Took some time to submit the application as I wanted to be sure that I have all required documents in hand before the payment.

Have uploaded all basic documents so far. 

I am planning to upload some Bank Statements or Tax Statements (Form 16s) as well as proof of overseas employment. So far, have only uploaded an experience letter from past & current employer.

My milestones timeline updated in signature below.

Waiting for CO now! 

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## ausmover

dragonery said:


> Hi there,
> I was just wondering if anyone who applied visa 189 on 16th Nov has received acknowledgment letter from DIAC?


Hi dragonery,

Yes, I applied on Nov 15th and received Acknowledgment email on Nov 20th.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## ausmover

destinationaustralia said:


> On being uploaded by the hospital your Medical status in the online Application will change to Required or Received. In my case I checked up after 5 days and it was Received.
> Cheers!


Hi DestinationAustralia,

Where can we see the "Medical status" you are referring to in your post?
I am unable to locate this link on the application page.

I hope you are not referring to "Health, Evidence of" under "Next Steps"?

Please advise. Thanks.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## ausv

spin123 said:


> Congratulations. That was super quick.


Hi Spin,

Kindly let me know when you are assigned with CO. As I'm also eagerly waiting for CO. :juggle:


----------



## spin123

ausv said:


> Hi Spin,
> 
> Kindly let me know when you are assigned with CO. As I'm also eagerly waiting for CO. :juggle:


You should get a CO before me coz your application date is before mine.


----------



## destinationaustralia

ausmover said:


> Hi DestinationAustralia,
> 
> Where can we see the "Medical status" you are referring to in your post?
> I am unable to locate this link on the application page.
> 
> I hope you are not referring to "Health, Evidence of" under "Next Steps"?
> 
> Please advise. Thanks.
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


Yes indeed. That's the one. The status of all other uploaded docs. can be seen here as well.

Cheers!


----------



## plutology

forhad said:


> Team 33. CO: MW.


from which city?


----------



## ksss

Granted. Very happy: Thanks so much for evererybodys help, its been a while.
So i go to the embassay for the stamp and i get a flight.
Any more gotchas?


----------



## plutology

jaelous !!!


----------



## destinationaustralia

ksss said:


> Granted. Very happy: Thanks so much for evererybodys help, its been a while.
> So i go to the embassay for the stamp and i get a flight.
> Any more gotchas?


Congratulations! CO Team, Timeline update Please

Cheers!


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> Character cert = PCC,
> if u r proactive, u better get PCC again, validity is usually 1-yr


thewall, have received your grant already ? your signature disappeared


----------



## nishaon

ksss said:


> Granted. Very happy: Thanks so much for evererybodys help, its been a while.
> So i go to the embassay for the stamp and i get a flight.
> Any more gotchas?


Congratulations to you.
That is really great to hear...................


----------



## forhad

plutology said:


> from which city?


Brisbane.


----------



## thewall

Kangaroo20 said:


> thewall, have received your grant already ? your signature disappeared



Grant: :nono: :nono:

Never thought Med wud b like :deadhorse::


:juggle:


----------



## allisgreat

I got CO alloted today...
Invitation recived on 1st Nov for 189 visa,I submitted application on 7th Nov,Ack recieved on 14th.

Today i got letter from DIAC with Subject reading "Request Documents or Info" and with CO details...

What is confusing for me is that the documents that was requested in the email were already uploaded by me in the system.Do i have to re submit the documents by email again,.

One more thing , i will be going on vacation for 16 days ,should i have to inform CO and get extension period (more than 28 days) for submitting the doc ?

Any suggestions?


----------



## getsetgo

allisgreat said:


> I got CO alloted today...
> Invitation recived on 1st Nov for 189 visa,I submitted application on 7th Nov,Ack recieved on 14th.
> 
> Today i got letter from DIAC with Subject reading "Request Documents or Info" and with CO details...
> 
> What is confusing for me is that the documents that was requested in the email were already uploaded by me in the system.Do i have to re submit the documents by email again,.
> 
> One more thing , i will be going on vacation for 16 days ,should i have to inform CO and get extension period (more than 28 days) for submitting the doc ?
> 
> Any suggestions?


sometimes they are unable to access the docs we upload so they re request. you need to send them again via mail.
You can try to mail the CO requesting for an extension. but what dcuments would you need more extension for.,

can you elaborate what documents are requested by CO


----------



## ils2_fly

umesh said:


> Hello Friend...
> 
> i have received NSW SS ack today... now waiting for Apprvl...


Hi Umesh:

When did NSW receive ur papers and how u got ur ack by email/mail. Are u offshore/onshore applicant?


----------



## shohagkuet

forhad said:


> Hi my dear friends,
> 
> Yesterday one of my previous employer got a call from local Embassy to get info about me. From the embassy they asked starting and ending date of the employment, designation and salary. But the thing is Embassy asked about the salary which was not mentioned in the employment letter. In the employment letter it was mentioned yearly salary and my employer informed the monthly salary. So I am little bit worried whether their miss communication might create negative impact on my case or not. I have provided documents for both the yearly and monthly salary. Also my other previous and current employer didn't received any call from Embassy. Now little bit worried about the situation. Is it rule or process from them that they will call to every employer or just pick any one of them and take a decision?


Dear Forhad,

They can do anything...Currently they are doing massive checking...I think you need not to worry about the salary figure....It is important whether u have worked for that company or not....I think, they will understand the salary figure easily....


----------



## umesh

ils2_fly said:


> Hi Umesh:
> 
> When did NSW receive ur papers and how u got ur ack by email/mail. Are u offshore/onshore applicant?


Hi ils_fly, i dont know about received date.. but my agent had send it on 23rd Oct. and they had send tax invoice- ack back on 19/11.


----------



## allisgreat

Following are the documents that are requested
Main Applicant
xxxxxxxxxx
Evidence of Health
● Medical Clearance
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
● Duties Statement + payslip + bank statement + tax doc (India F16) + Qatar Work Permit
Evidence of Character
● Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
● Evidence of Age - Birth certificate
Secondary Applicant(s)
Wife: xxxxxxxx
Evidence of Birth or Age
● Birth certificate
Evidence of Character
● Police Clearance - India (Regional Passport Office)
Evidence of English Language Ability
● Other (specify)
Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
● Marriage Certificate
Evidence of Health
● Medical Clearance
Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
● Passport
Evidence of Character
● Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
Son:xxxxxxxxxxx
Evidence of Health
● Medical Clearance


----------



## shwetadce1

Hi I also have been assigned a CO from 33 team but they haven't responded to my mails even after 10 days .How is your experience - do you get replies from them.

Regards,
Sweta



ada14gerry said:


> Hi! We also lodged visa 190 on the 4th of Septemer. Today we were assigned a CO from team 33. So i think you'll "meet" your CO soon.


----------



## getsetgo

allisgreat said:


> Following are the documents that are requested
> Main Applicant
> xxxxxxxxxx
> Evidence of Health
> ● Medical Clearance
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Duties Statement + payslip + bank statement + tax doc (India F16) + Qatar Work Permit
> Evidence of Character
> ● Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> ● Evidence of Age - Birth certificate
> Secondary Applicant(s)
> Wife: xxxxxxxx
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> ● Birth certificate
> Evidence of Character
> ● Police Clearance - India (Regional Passport Office)
> Evidence of English Language Ability
> ● Other (specify)
> Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
> ● Marriage Certificate
> Evidence of Health
> ● Medical Clearance
> Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
> ● Passport
> Evidence of Character
> ● Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> Son:xxxxxxxxxxx
> Evidence of Health
> ● Medical Clearance


seems like they have asked for everything again..

thanks 

...RaJi...


----------



## RR

Hi,

I'm applying for the 190 Visa, for that what are all the documents i need to submit in the initial stage? I scanned all my Employment docs(Appointment Letter, Relieving letter) Education docs(since secondary school). I filled ready form 80 and birth certificate. Do i have to get ready anymore documents or will it be asked only when CO is assigned? Kindly advise on this. Thanks a lot


----------



## omarau

RenovatoR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm applying for the 190 Visa, for that what are all the documents i need to submit in the initial stage? I scanned all my Employment docs(Appointment Letter, Relieving letter) Education docs(since secondary school). I filled ready form 80 and birth certificate. Do i have to get ready anymore documents or will it be asked only when CO is assigned? Kindly advise on this. Thanks a lot


well, each case is unique so I suggest that everyone who is about to lodge a visa application to thoroughly read the following two documents: 
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf
they will tell you exactly what documents are needed to prove each of the claimed points on the points test. 

good luck


----------



## omarau

got some updates on my case:

1- Meds are finalized and uploaded into a system called "ICSE" where they should be accessible by my Case Officer. 

2- To prove partner functional English ability without doing the IELTS you need three things: 
-letter from university stating that instruction language was English.
-Degree certificate 
-Transcripts. 

but then again, this is only my case. different cases may have different requirement from the CO.


----------



## omarau

shwetadce1 said:


> Hi I also have been assigned a CO from 33 team but they haven't responded to my mails even after 10 days .How is your experience - do you get replies from them.
> 
> Regards,
> Sweta


hi Sweta
in my case my CO usually acknowledge receiving any email with additional documentation in 2-4 business days and ignores emails that are just asking about status.


----------



## RR

Hi omarau, thanks for your reply. I totally agree that it differs from case to case. My question is what are the initial documents i need to submit while applying for VISA.(i.e., before CO is assigned)


----------



## shwetadce1

Thanks a lot for the reply ..so I guess he is just ignoring my mails about questions regarding the documents ...I will call the call center tomorrow 



omarau said:


> hi Sweta
> in my case my CO usually acknowledge receiving any email with additional documentation in 2-4 business days and ignores emails that are just asking about status.


----------



## omarau

RenovatoR said:


> Hi omarau, thanks for your reply. I totally agree that it differs from case to case. My question is what are the initial documents i need to submit while applying for VISA.(i.e., before CO is assigned)


ok, i see: 
- Birth Certificates or passport copies for each one on the application
- Employment references/payslips/account statement 
- IETLS result form
- passport copies 
- University degree and transcripts for all the degrees you have
- Marriage Certificate if you're married 
- Skills assessment result letter. (in my case it was from ACS)

later you will need to upload:
- Meds
- PCC
you could wait for the CO to ask you for them or just front load them uplon lodging your application and getting your TRN/File number

i hope this helps,
Omar.


----------



## Nalpu

allisgreat said:


> Following are the documents that are requested
> Main Applicant
> xxxxxxxxxx
> Evidence of Health
> ● Medical Clearance
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Duties Statement + payslip + bank statement + tax doc (India F16) + Qatar Work Permit
> Evidence of Character
> ● Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> ● Evidence of Age - Birth certificate
> Secondary Applicant(s)
> Wife: xxxxxxxx
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> ● Birth certificate
> Evidence of Character
> ● Police Clearance - India (Regional Passport Office)
> Evidence of English Language Ability
> ● Other (specify)
> Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
> ● Marriage Certificate
> Evidence of Health
> ● Medical Clearance
> Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
> ● Passport
> Evidence of Character
> ● Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> Son:xxxxxxxxxxx
> Evidence of Health
> ● Medical Clearance


seems like he is asking for all the docs..

BTW which team is your CO from. I got mine today as well from team 7....initial AP..

she wants Meds, PCC. and international organization for migration (IOM)documents - other (specify)

I don't know what is IOM. Couldn't find on net...does any one of you guys know this..


----------



## Kangaroo20

Nalpu said:


> seems like he is asking for all the docs..
> 
> BTW which team is your CO from. I got mine today as well from team 7....initial AP..
> 
> she wants Meds, PCC. and international organization for migration (IOM)documents - other (specify)
> 
> I don't know what is IOM. Couldn't find on net...does any one of you guys know this..


Could you check this one IOM Australia Site ? IOM documents are required if you are asking for humanitarian visa or post-emergency visa from pacific countries, for example, Fiji. That is just best of my knowledge. However, I can't stop but ponder why would they ask you about it for 189 SC. 

May be, best is to discuss with the case officer ? Oh, from top of my head, there should an attachment detailing what a requested document does in the email from the CO. For example, birth certificate is for proof of age. 

Keep us posted !


----------



## newwave

omarau said:


> got some updates on my case:
> 
> 1- Meds are finalized and uploaded into a system called "ICSE" where they should be accessible by my Case Officer.


How did you know that the medicine has been already finalized? Did you see some changes in your eVisa account? I don't have a faintest clue about where I can track the status of my medicine... The panel doctor just filled some electronic form on her computer and then submitted it somewhere...


----------



## wanttomove

omarau said:


> got some updates on my case:
> 
> 1- Meds are finalized and uploaded into a system called "ICSE" where they should be accessible by my Case Officer.
> 
> 2- To prove partner functional English ability without doing the IELTS you need three things:
> -letter from university stating that instruction language was English.
> -Degree certificate
> -Transcripts.
> 
> but then again, this is only my case. different cases may have different requirement from the CO.


Hi Omar,
How did u came to know about your medicals status? Please reply me in detail since my meds have not been finalized by GH.


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> Grant: :nono: :nono:
> 
> Never thought Med wud b like :deadhorse::
> 
> 
> :juggle:


When did you submit all your documents ? Why is your med referred ? 

The doctor who examined me showed an interface in her computer and said that details of my med will be updated there before mailing it to me. I received hard copy of my med last Friday. Does that mean CO can access my med details ?


----------



## ShariqQamar

omarau said:


> got some updates on my case:
> 
> 1- Meds are finalized and uploaded into a system called "ICSE" where they should be accessible by my Case Officer.


How did you come t know that Medical is finalized?


----------



## joe117

Got CO today 21 days after applying 189 visa
Team Adelaide

Requested docs

PCC,Health

Spouse
PCC,Health,Evidence of birth,marriage cert,Passport Bio pages,Evidence of English ability


I had already attached to evisa the rest of the info for spouse,other than PCC and Medicals.
Will resubmit by email


----------



## Sreekanth

joe117 said:


> Got CO today 21 days after applying 189 visa
> Team Adelaide
> 
> Requested docs
> 
> PCC,Health
> 
> Spouse
> PCC,Health,Evidence of birth,marriage cert,Passport Bio pages,Evidence of English ability
> 
> 
> I had already attached to evisa the rest of the info for spouse,other than PCC and Medicals.
> Will resubmit by email


I too have lodged on 30th OCT ,,but still no CO yet.... never understood the logic behind CO allocation


----------



## Sreekanth

joe117 said:


> Got CO today 21 days after applying 189 visa
> Team Adelaide
> 
> Requested docs
> 
> PCC,Health
> 
> Spouse
> PCC,Health,Evidence of birth,marriage cert,Passport Bio pages,Evidence of English ability
> 
> 
> I had already attached to evisa the rest of the info for spouse,other than PCC and Medicals.
> Will resubmit by email


hi Joe
after CO allocation has the uploaded documents status changed to "received" form "Required" ??
and no Form 80 requested??


----------



## Sahrear

Hi,

I also applied on 30th October and got the acknowledgment letter on 2nd November. However the CO is yet to be allocated. Hope I get the CO soon.

Regards,
Sahrear


----------



## omarau

I have simply emailed Global Health asking about the status of my meds.
try the following emails:
[email protected]
[email protected] 

they are very nice and respond quickly. (next business day)


----------



## joe117

Sreekanth said:


> hi Joe
> after CO allocation has the uploaded documents status changed to "received" form "Required" ??
> and no Form 80 requested??


Hi Sreekanth

I had already front loaded the Form 80 before CO allocation,as l have travelled out of my home country a lot.
I cannot log onto evisa for now,as the system is down


----------



## RR

omarau said:


> ok, i see:
> - Birth Certificates or passport copies for each one on the application
> - Employment references/payslips/account statement
> - IETLS result form
> - passport copies
> - University degree and transcripts for all the degrees you have
> - Marriage Certificate if you're married
> - Skills assessment result letter. (in my case it was from ACS)
> 
> later you will need to upload:
> - Meds
> - PCC
> you could wait for the CO to ask you for them or just front load them uplon lodging your application and getting your TRN/File number
> 
> i hope this helps,
> Omar.


Thanks a lot omar.... hatz off to u...


----------



## omarau

newwave said:


> Thanks, Omarau. From the experience of previous applicants and applications - how long does it take? To be more precise, after how many days it is time to ask them? What I have seen is rather confusing - from two days up to two months...


well both are correct. if you go to an eClinc and do your medical examinations there they will pass it to DIAC and if everything is 100% ok they take 1-2 business days. Otherwise, if for some reason or medical condition your results were referred to Global Health then it would take 6-10 weeks to complete as Global Health have huge backlog of work and they only have 4 full time doctors according to their annual report. 

The CO can tell you whether or not the results were referred to GH, if they are then wait for at least 6 weeks and then drop them an email


----------



## thewall

Kangaroo20 said:


> When did you submit all your documents ? Why is your med referred ?
> 
> The doctor who examined me showed an interface in her computer and said that details of my med will be updated there before mailing it to me. I received hard copy of my med last Friday. Does that mean CO can access my med details ?



Well i dont think anything wrong with MED, may be- its just that they r scanning off-shore applicants more carefully now. Current MED processing is somewhere between Sep 5~15th. 

I submitted everything CO asked on the same day, in fact send all that were already uploaded (could be sth was wrong in online upload system)

Anyway - now waiting for MED only :ranger:


----------



## agandi

Hi All,

I haven't logged into this forum in the last one month but wanted to share the good news!

I have received my visa grant this morning. Though the US PCC has taken around 6 weeks of time, finally my dream has come true. 

I sincerely thank each and every member of this group for helping me out with all the info I needed especially Rekha Rani Raman, PrGopala and Appubabu.

I wish the prospective visa holders all the best and success!


----------



## apurvwalia

umesh said:


> Hello Friend...
> 
> i have received NSW SS ack today... now waiting for Apprvl...



If you dont mind! May I ask,when did you apply for it ?


----------



## thewall

agandi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I haven't logged into this forum in the last one month but wanted to share the good news!
> 
> I have received my visa grant this morning. Though the US PCC has taken around 6 weeks of time, finally my dream has come true.
> 
> I sincerely thank each and every member of this group for helping me out with all the info I needed especially Rekha Rani Raman, PrGopala and Appubabu.
> 
> I wish the prospective visa holders all the best and success!



:clap2::clap2::clap2:

When did u have MED done (& if it was referred?)


----------



## agandi

My meds were not referred and they were done on Oct 10


----------



## opfian

Got one quick question for you Gurus...


I have been asked by my CO to submit 04 docs - two of them were uploaded using online system, whereas rest two were sent through Email as they were heftier in size.

Now my CO changed status of two docs which were sent via email from Requested to "Received" while my two docs uploaded using online system are still being shown with status "Requested"

Shall I also upload two docs uploaded via online system? or wait for CO to ask me?


----------



## Rockron

opfian said:


> Got one quick question for you Gurus...
> 
> 
> I have been asked by my CO to submit 04 docs - two of them were uploaded using online system, whereas rest two were sent through Email as they were heftier in size.
> 
> Now my CO changed status of two docs which were sent via email from Requested to "Received" while my two docs uploaded using online system are still being shown with status "Requested"
> 
> Shall I also upload two docs uploaded via online system? or wait for CO to ask me?


I suggest you email the documents. It doesn't hurt to do that. I was never able to upload anything at first so I ended up email ALL the docs to my CO but she hasn't changed any status of them. I am sure she received them because she asked me about more details in form 80 that I had sent her. Haven't heard from her since, which I'm guessing is a good thing?? lol I hope


----------



## opfian

Rockron said:


> I suggest you email the documents. It doesn't hurt to do that. I was never able to upload anything at first so I ended up email ALL the docs to my CO but she hasn't changed any status of them. I am sure she received them because she asked me about more details in form 80 that I had sent her. Haven't heard from her since, which I'm guessing is a good thing?? lol I hope



Done


----------



## rks890

omarau said:


> I have simply emailed Global Health asking about the status of my meds.
> try the following emails:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> they are very nice and respond quickly. (next business day)


Hi Omarau.

are you allowed to contact them if you are applying through an immigration agent, or the agent has to contact them?


----------



## plutology

jealous jealous


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi All,
idea 
I received my acknowledgement today. Any idea how long it will take for a CO now?

CHeers
Wiz


----------



## v145

I received permanent visa today.
This info is for other people to estimate their time:

Invitation : 15 Oct
Applied 16th Oct
CO Allocation and Document Request 6th Nov
Med Done 12 Nov
Submitted Docs 16 th Nov
Grant 22 th Nov


----------



## dragonery

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi All,
> idea
> I received my acknowledgement today. Any idea how long it will take for a CO now?
> 
> CHeers
> Wiz


I lodged my application on the same day: 16/11/2012 

Hopefully i will receive an acknowledgment letter soon as well!


----------



## Kangaroo20

v145 said:


> I received permanent visa today.
> This info is for other people to estimate their time:
> 
> Invitation : 15 Oct
> Applied 16th Oct
> CO Allocation and Document Request 6th Nov
> Med Done 12 Nov
> Submitted Docs 16 th Nov
> Grant 22 th Nov


Congrats ! :clap2: 

Was your medical done in Australia ? Do you mind sharing which team handled your application ?


----------



## v145

Kangaroo20 said:


> Congrats ! :clap2:
> 
> Was your medical done in Australia ? Do you mind sharing which team handled your application ?




Yes medicals in Australia.
Team 4


----------



## destinationaustralia

v145 said:


> I received permanent visa today.
> This info is for other people to estimate their time:
> 
> Invitation : 15 Oct
> Applied 16th Oct
> CO Allocation and Document Request 6th Nov
> Med Done 12 Nov
> Submitted Docs 16 th Nov
> Grant 22 th Nov


Congrats and all the best! Mine is team 04 too, can you share the initials of CO please,

Cheers!


----------



## v145

destinationaustralia said:


> Congrats and all the best! Mine is team 04 too, can you share the initials of CO please,
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks..
CO ini: CJ


----------



## vschauhan

Hi 
Mine also was from team 4 and same case officer CJ...she is very fast..i got my PR in 2 days...i got CO on friday and got approved on tuesday....congrets mate for PR....have fun


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> Well i dont think anything wrong with MED, may be- its just that they r scanning off-shore applicants more carefully now. Current MED processing is somewhere between Sep 5~15th.
> 
> I submitted everything CO asked on the same day, in fact send all that were already uploaded (could be sth was wrong in online upload system)
> 
> Anyway - now waiting for MED only :ranger:


Oh my lord ! you are off-shore ? Your profile says expat is Australia though. :tongue1:


----------



## thewall

Kangaroo20 said:


> Oh my lord ! you are off-shore ? Your profile says expat is Australia though. :tongue1:



Haha, seems u r only following me - hav a look at others also. Almost Evryone is carrying tht dream flag


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> Haha, seems u r only following me - hav a look at others also. Almost Evryone is carrying tht dream flag


Its true that I follow you . Got some real good advice from you in this forum. However, for every one who's profile says expat in Australia, I believed they are on- shore :confused2:.


----------



## Prabhashaki

Congrats Sudhakar!!!


----------



## ksss

I was trying to get the visa label for my passport but have been told i have to go to washington DC if i am in the US. Somebody got the labels? I know it is optional but is it worth it?


----------



## getsetgo

Got co assigned ... yay
Request for pcc 
And all documents for partner.


----------



## spin123

getsetgo said:


> Got co assigned ... yay
> Request for pcc
> And all documents for partner.


did he ask for Form 80?


----------



## getsetgo

spin123 said:


> did he ask for Form 80?


No. 
I am glad about it


----------



## Kangaroo20

getsetgo said:


> Got co assigned ... yay
> Request for pcc
> And all documents for partner.


Congrats on getting the CO. Do you mind sharing the team ?


----------



## forhad

shohagkuet said:


> Dear Forhad,
> 
> They can do anything...Currently they are doing massive checking...I think you need not to worry about the salary figure....It is important whether u have worked for that company or not....I think, they will understand the salary figure easily....


Dear Mr. Shohag,

Thank you very much for your comments. Yesterday they also called to my current employer and one of my previous employer. Out of 5 they called to 3 companies and still 2 previous companies yet not received any call from Embassy.

I asked to my CO about the status. She replied no further documents required and she is awaiting for the result of my Medical Examination. " I am awaiting the results of your medicals to be finalised. "

Now I am confused about the Meds. I completed my meds on 30th September and as per CO the result yet not finalized (My meds result is 100% fine). Should I communicate with the organization who did my meds (IOM at Banani) or I should communicate with Health department. Please suggest if you have any information regarding this.


----------



## rkv146

getsetgo said:


> Got co assigned ... yay
> Request for pcc
> And all documents for partner.


Congrats raji!!

All the Best for Further Processing...
Regards
RK


----------



## wanttomove

forhad said:


> Dear Mr. Shohag,
> 
> Thank you very much for your comments. Yesterday they also called to my current employer and one of my previous employer. Out of 5 they called to 3 companies and still 2 previous companies yet not received any call from Embassy.
> 
> I asked to my CO about the status. She replied no further documents required and she is awaiting for the result of my Medical Examination. " I am awaiting the results of your medicals to be finalised. "
> 
> Now I am confused about the Meds. I completed my meds on 30th September and as per CO the result yet not finalized. Should I communicate with the organization who did my meds (IOM at Banani) or I should communicate with Health department. Please suggest if you have any information regarding this.


You should write an email to [email protected] and [email protected] regarding your medical status. They can tell u correctly.

Also can u update your signature so that we could better know your timelines.


----------



## forhad

wanttomove said:


> You should write an email to [email protected] and [email protected] regarding your medical status. They can tell u correctly.
> 
> Also can u update your signature so that we could better know your timelines.


Thanks you very much. Sending an email to them right now.

Will update the signature.


----------



## thewall

getsetgo said:


> No.
> I am glad about it


Team 4 ?


----------



## getsetgo

Adelaide team 2


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> Congrats raji!!
> 
> All the Best for Further Processing...
> Regards
> RK


Thanks rk ..
My pcc is also ready but my partner pcc is pending ..

Dnt know how much time it will take


----------



## rkv146

getsetgo said:


> Thanks rk ..
> My pcc is also ready but my partner pcc is pending ..
> 
> Dnt know how much time it will take



Dont Worry It will sail Through Smoothly..
I have not yet even started those stuffs, I am still stuck with the Health id issue!!
Hopefully I get my CO before end of Dec..

Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> Dont Worry It will sail Through Smoothly..
> I have not yet even started those stuffs, I am still stuck with the Health id issue!!
> Hopefully I get my CO before end of Dec..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Why dont you get your pcc done in the mean while ...


----------



## rkv146

getsetgo said:


> Why dont you get your pcc done in the mean while ...


I wish I can.. But I am stuck in a weirdest city PSK ( Coimbatore).. here they need letter from CO requesting PCC only then they will give!!!

So No option but to wait for CO...

Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> I wish I can.. But I am stuck in a weirdest city PSK ( Coimbatore).. here they need letter from CO requesting PCC only then they will give!!!
> 
> So No option but to wait for CO...
> 
> Regards
> RK


Ohhh.. 
No worries.. gng by time lines .. u shld have co in a week or so..

All d best mate ...


----------



## rkv146

getsetgo said:


> Ohhh..
> No worries.. gng by time lines .. u shld have co in a week or so..
> 
> All d best mate ...


Thank You... BTW you are from which Location??


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> Thank You... BTW you are from which Location??


I am located in Mumbai ..
Originally from kerala


----------



## rkv146

getsetgo said:


> I am located in Mumbai ..
> Originally from kerala


Ohh Nice..

All the Best and keep us posted on the Progress..

Regards
RK


----------



## bhura

getsetgo said:


> Got co assigned ... yay
> Request for pcc
> And all documents for partner.




Congrats.... getsetgo....
good luck for further proceedings

Team 2 is superfast....


----------



## Sreekanth

getsetgo said:


> Got co assigned ... yay
> Request for pcc
> And all documents for partner.


hi getsetgo
have u completed ur meds? if so what s the status for medicals
when u login in to ur visa application page?


----------



## forhad

forhad said:


> Thanks you very much. Sending an email to them right now.
> 
> Will update the signature.


Send an email to Health department. Lets see what happen next. CO is waiting for the result. Can CO request for the result to health department? Should I inform to my CO if I get anything from Health department?


----------



## katy_aus

getsetgo said:


> Got co assigned ... yay
> Request for pcc
> And all documents for partner.


Congrats..!!! Way to go.. :clap2:


----------



## getsetgo

Sreekanth said:


> hi getsetgo
> have u completed ur meds? if so what s the status for medicals
> when u login in to ur visa application page?


i had completed my meds a week ago...but unable to login to evisa to check the status.. so am not sure about the status..

...RaJi...


----------



## Sreekanth

getsetgo said:


> i had completed my meds a week ago...but unable to login to evisa to check the status.. so am not sure about the status..
> 
> ...RaJi...


ok ..
I am also unable to login to eVisa during day time (Indian), but what i have found out is that i am always able to login after 8:00 P.M IST.


----------



## wanttomove

forhad said:


> Send an email to Health department. Lets see what happen next. CO is waiting for the result. Can CO request for the result to health department? Should I inform to my CO if I get anything from Health department?


CO would not request. Yes, if u get any info u can update ur CO regarding Medicals. Did your CO not mention about u to be on external checks or security verification by external agencies?


----------



## getsetgo

Sreekanth said:


> ok ..
> I am also unable to login to eVisa during day time (Indian), but what i have found out is that i am always able to login after 8:00 P.M IST.


aahaa...
will try tonight.... 
its been a pain trying to login..

thanks

...RaJi...


----------



## Destination Journey

I did my meds on 15th, today I got email from health.strategies that "Our records confirm that your medicals have been received and finalised."

This means my meds are not referred? My CO got them?


----------



## wanttomove

Destination Journey said:


> I did my meds on 15th, today I got email from health.strategies that "Our records confirm that your medicals have been received and finalised."
> 
> This means my meds are not referred? My CO got them?


yes, i assume this that if medicals are finalized then they are not referred to Global Health and these are transferred to CO


----------



## shachi

getsetgo said:


> aahaa...
> will try tonight....
> its been a pain trying to login..
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...RaJi...


Its a pain to login. I have been trying from Doha for the past 1 week and haven't been lucky. Just finished my medicals yesterday and still waiting for UK,UAE & Aus PCC. :juggle:

Congratulations to everyone who got their grants!!


----------



## forhad

wanttomove said:


> CO would not request. Yes, if u get any info u can update ur CO regarding Medicals. Did your CO not mention about u to be on external checks or security verification by external agencies?


No my CO didn't mentioned about external checks or security verification by external agencies. My employers are getting phone call from our local Embassy. Still my previous two employers didn't received any phone call. Contacted with local agency who completed my health examinations. They told me that they uploaded the result in eHealth system on October first week. Should I inform this to my CO?


----------



## nav.mahajan

forhad said:


> No my CO didn't mentioned about external checks or security verification by external agencies. My employers are getting phone call from our local Embassy. Still my previous two employers didn't received any phone call. Contacted with local agency who completed my health examinations. They told me that they uploaded the result in eHealth system on October first week. Should I inform this to my CO?


So it means verification is happening... but the security check is happening or not.... that's not for sure......


----------



## wizkid0319

Ahaaaaa.... I can see you got the ACK today..!!
when r u expecting the CO now?

Cheers




dragonery said:


> I lodged my application on the same day: 16/11/2012
> 
> Hopefully i will receive an acknowledgment letter soon as well!


----------



## wanttomove

forhad said:


> Contacted with local agency who completed my health examinations. They told me that they uploaded the result in eHealth system on October first week. Should I inform this to my CO?


No, this is not an info worth to share with CO. The more valuable info would be the response, u will get from the Health Operations in response of your email.
If they respond you that your medicals are finaliized then u can deliver that to CO. But if these are not finalized by them then you will have to wait.


----------



## deearora

dragonery said:


> I lodged my application on the same day: 16/11/2012
> 
> Hopefully i will receive an acknowledgment letter soon as well!


hey dragon, 

what time did u receive the ack..i submitted my on 19th, should i be expecting it tomorrow or monday


----------



## destinationaustralia

thewall said:


> Team 4 ?


Mine too team 04. Initials K?

Cheers!


----------



## forhad

wanttomove said:


> No, this is not an info worth to share with CO. The more valuable info would be the response, u will get from the Health Operations in response of your email.
> If they respond you that your medicals are finaliized then u can deliver that to CO. But if these are not finalized by them then you will have to wait.


As I had no issue with the Medical Examinations why it is taking this amount of time from the Health Organization? As far as I know it usually takes 2/3 days. Any idea on this?


----------



## thewall

Destination Journey said:


> I did my meds on 15th, today I got email from health.strategies that "Our records confirm that your medicals have been received and finalised."
> 
> This means my meds are not referred? My CO got them?



R u single applicant?

it seems lately MEDs are not being referred - Lucky u


----------



## Destination Journey

thewall said:


> R u single applicant?
> 
> it seems lately MEDs are not being referred - Lucky u


yeah..single eace:


----------



## thewall

Destination Journey said:


> yeah..single eace:



wht a spontaneous response :horn:

enjoy :rockon::rockon:


----------



## Rekha Raman

forhad said:


> Dear Mr. Shohag,
> 
> Thank you very much for your comments. Yesterday they also called to my current employer and one of my previous employer. Out of 5 they called to 3 companies and still 2 previous companies yet not received any call from Embassy.
> 
> I asked to my CO about the status. She replied no further documents required and she is awaiting for the result of my Medical Examination. " I am awaiting the results of your medicals to be finalised. "
> 
> Now I am confused about the Meds. I completed my meds on 30th September and as per CO the result yet not finalized (My meds result is 100% fine). Should I communicate with the organization who did my meds (IOM at Banani) or I should communicate with Health department. Please suggest if you have any information regarding this.


Hi Sohag,

Mine is also similar case like urs, all other documents are met except my meds which is further referred to global health for finalization.

As far as I know clinic which does meds does not confirm the test results and CO will not let us know for what reason meds have been further referred to finalization  thats funniest part of all this nonsense of meds referred

Adding to the wound Global Health has got loads of backlog to clear and they have jus reached sept 5th as of today..  long way to go for us.

God bless us with patience..


----------



## nav.mahajan

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi Sohag,
> 
> Mine is also similar case like urs, all other documents are met except my meds which is further referred to global health for finalization.
> 
> As far as I know clinic which does meds does not confirm the test results and CO will not let us know for what reason meds have been further referred to finalization  thats funniest part of all this nonsense of meds referred
> 
> Adding to the wound Global Health has got loads of backlog to clear and they have jus reached sept 5th as of today..  long way to go for us.
> 
> God bless us with patience..


You have done your meds on Sept 26... so u r not so far.... hopefully will be finalized soon for you...... Ray of hope is there..... :juggle:


----------



## Rekha Raman

nav.mahajan said:


> You have done your meds on Sept 26... so u r not so far.... hopefully will be finalized soon for you...... Ray of hope is there..... :juggle:


Thanks for your kind words 

my meds were uploaded on 4th Oct and were further referred on 5th Oct 

As per the latest info I got from other expats is GH is processing 5th sept.. I am exactly one month from there..


----------



## Batman1982

Back to forum after few days....finally got PR granted today...


----------



## AnneChristina

Congratulations! :cheer2:


----------



## getsetgo

Batman1982 said:


> Back to forum after few days....finally got PR granted today...


Congratulations!!!!
Cheers...


----------



## thewall

Batman1982 said:


> Back to forum after few days....finally got PR granted today...



Congrates !

so your MED didnt get referred? when did u do it & finalized?


----------



## catmonkey

Congratulations, what's your plans now?


----------



## shohagkuet

forhad said:


> Thanks you very much. Sending an email to them right now.
> 
> Will update the signature.


Sorry I was out of the forum. You may also ask IOM whether they uploaded the doc. Frankly speaking I was not happy with their attitude last time when I did our medical


----------



## Nalpu

Kangaroo20 said:


> Could you check this one IOM Australia Site ? IOM documents are required if you are asking for humanitarian visa or post-emergency visa from pacific countries, for example, Fiji. That is just best of my knowledge. However, I can't stop but ponder why would they ask you about it for 189 SC.
> 
> May be, best is to discuss with the case officer ? Oh, from top of my head, there should an attachment detailing what a requested document does in the email from the CO. For example, birth certificate is for proof of age.
> 
> Keep us posted !


hey kangaroo..

my CO have asked for travel sanction form for Fiji Citizens...u know since you from Fiji as well, if anyone from Fiji wants to go Auz or NZ they have to fill this form, so I asked CO what she wants from IOM she mentioned about this form.

so we don't have to worry about this IOM .

Cheers..


----------



## Nalpu

Batman1982 said:


> Back to forum after few days....finally got PR granted today...


Congrats....

which team the CO was from...

have a lovely time in Ozi...


----------



## sumi.24

Batman1982 said:


> Back to forum after few days....finally got PR granted today...


Congratulations... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## wanttomove

Rekha Raman said:


> Thanks for your kind words
> 
> my meds were uploaded on 4th Oct and were further referred on 5th Oct
> 
> As per the latest info I got from other expats is GH is processing 5th sept.. I am exactly one month from there..


How anyone knows that GH is processing 5th sep meds?
Is there any link to this info. Please provide me as well.


----------



## Kangaroo20

Received my grant today. Thanks to many members who virtually held my hand during the time of the process. I'll not be leaving the forum though. I often like to think that I will be able give back to the forum as much as I received. 

This country became my home a long time back. However, now I have received the official right to call it home


----------



## AnneChristina

Kangaroo20 said:


> Received my grant today. Thanks to many members who virtually held my hand during the time of the process. I'll not be leaving the forum though. I often like to think that I will be able give back to the forum as much as I received.
> 
> This country became my home a long time back. However, now I have received the official right to call it home


Congratulations Kangaroo :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Glad to hear that you will remain a member of this global community. Your comments and advise thus far have been priceless


----------



## getsetgo

Cheers Kangaroo!!!!
Have a blast ahead.....


----------



## dbrain23

Congratulations to all who received their grants! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## forhad

shohagkuet said:


> Sorry I was out of the forum. You may also ask IOM whether they uploaded the doc. Frankly speaking I was not happy with their attitude last time when I did our medical


Hi Shohag,

Thanks for your information. I called to IOM yesterday and they informed that they uploaded the result on fist of October. 

Out of 5, Embassy verified my employment with 4. One is still pending. That was a part time job for two years while I was a student of university. ACS accepted my work experience as I mentioned 25 hours of work hour in every week. I am not sure whether Embassy will call them or not. 

But as per CO I am now stuck at health examination result. Yesterday I send an email to global health. Waiting for their response. In the mean time could you please suggest what should I do to verify whether IOM uploaded the result or not?


----------



## destinationaustralia

Kangaroo20 said:


> Received my grant today. Thanks to many members who virtually held my hand during the time of the process. I'll not be leaving the forum though. I often like to think that I will be able give back to the forum as much as I received.
> 
> This country became my home a long time back. However, now I have received the official right to call it home


Congrats and all the best!
I guess you had Team 04. can you share the initials of the CO please. I too have team 04.

Cheers!


----------



## Batman1982

thewall said:


> Congrates !
> 
> so your MED didnt get referred? when did u do it & finalized?


I did medicals right after lodging my application..but PCC was an issue as Regional Passport Office declared my passport damaged (small water mark on one page).

So struggled a lot to get new passport and PCC, otherwise could have got Grant on then day CO was assigned.

Anyways all's well that ends well. What a relief...


----------



## Batman1982

Nalpu said:


> Congrats....
> 
> which team the CO was from...
> 
> have a lovely time in Ozi...


Thanks..mine was from Team2.


----------



## anj0907

Batman1982 said:


> I did medicals right after lodging my application..but PCC was an issue as Regional Passport Office declared my passport damaged (small water mark on one page).
> 
> So struggled a lot to get new passport and PCC, otherwise could have got Grant on then day CO was assigned.
> 
> Anyways all's well that ends well. What a relief...


Congrats Batman :clap2:..... one quick Q...I assume you did ur medicals in India...but were u able to do it before you got a CO? coz I heard some people say that they were unable to do it as soon as they lodged their application coz the TRN number was not active...how long aftr u applied, u did ur medicals?


----------



## nav.mahajan

After a month I got a mail from HOC for meds::::::

Dear Mr Mahajan

Thank you for your email. The medical results you are enquiring about have been assessed and finalised. These results have been recorded in the system and should you require further information please contact the allocated case officer or relevant visa business section.

Kind regards

Saira
Global Health
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Fax: +61 2 8666 5900 or 8666 5901
Email: [email protected]


----------



## ShariqQamar

How much time average MOC require to finalise Health?


----------



## forhad

nav.mahajan said:


> After a month I got a mail from HOC for meds::::::
> 
> Dear Mr Mahajan
> 
> Thank you for your email. The medical results you are enquiring about have been assessed and finalised. These results have been recorded in the system and should you require further information please contact the allocated case officer or relevant visa business section.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Saira
> Global Health
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Fax: +61 2 8666 5900 or 8666 5901
> Email: [email protected]


Could you please inform me about one thing?

I have done my medical by online process and examination organization uploaded the result in their system. Why Global Health require to finalize the result? Is this mean that my local organization didn't completed their job?


----------



## nav.mahajan

forhad said:


> Could you please inform me about one thing?
> 
> I have done my medical by online process and examination organization uploaded the result in their system. Why Global Health require to finalize the result? Is this mean that my local organization didn't completed their job?


What my observation is.... if sm1 is in health profession... or going to take classes or.... will be serving in child care.... for them... the Health check up will go to GH....

If local clinic give some indication on some reports.... then those are also referred to GH.... i don't which1 is applicable to whom... :juggle::juggle:


----------



## forhad

nav.mahajan said:


> What my observation is.... if sm1 is in health profession... or going to take classes or.... will be serving in child care.... for them... the Health check up will go to GH....
> 
> If local clinic give some indication on some reports.... then those are also referred to GH.... i don't which1 is applicable to whom... :juggle::juggle:


Hmm got it thanks.

None of them was applicable for me neither for my wife. Our result was good.

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## Batman1982

anj0907 said:


> Congrats Batman :clap2:..... one quick Q...I assume you did ur medicals in India...but were u able to do it before you got a CO? coz I heard some people say that they were unable to do it as soon as they lodged their application coz the TRN number was not active...how long aftr u applied, u did ur medicals?


Once I got acknowledgement for my application, then there was a link(on same page where we upload documents) to register for medicals. All this well before CO was allocated.

So when CO was allocated, he only asked for PCC.


----------



## amits

*Medicals*

Guys - My medicals were uploaded by the doctor 3 days back but the evisa skillselect system still shows the Health status as Requested.

Is there some kinda time gap between the uploading of health results and their update in evisa?

Anyone ?


----------



## nav.mahajan

amits said:


> Guys - My medicals were uploaded by the doctor 3 days back but the evisa skillselect system still shows the Health status as Requested.
> 
> Is there some kinda time gap between the uploading of health results and their update in evisa?
> 
> Anyone ?


Yup.. there is time between... upload and finalization... send a mail to HOC and ask for status of your meds... :ranger:


----------



## forhad

AFAIK there is no direct relation between the meds result upload and skillselect system. CO will update that when s/he get that in hand.


----------



## spin123

CO assigned for me today.

They have requested evidence of overseas work experience, Medicals, PCC and Form80.

Team 02
Adelaide


----------



## getsetgo

spin123 said:


> CO assigned for me today.
> 
> They have requested evidence of overseas work experience, Medicals, PCC and Form80.
> 
> Team 02
> Adelaide


mine is also team 2.
requested for PCC for me and partner.

all d best


----------



## spin123

getsetgo said:


> mine is also team 2.
> requested for PCC for me and partner.
> 
> all d best


Wish you the same mate.

have you provided medicals already?


----------



## getsetgo

spin123 said:


> Wish you the same mate.
> 
> have you provided medicals already?


i had got my medicals done on the 10th..
since CO hasnt asked for it.. i am presuming they got it..although on the evisa site it still says "Recommended".


----------



## Sreekanth

spin123 said:


> CO assigned for me today.
> 
> They have requested evidence of overseas work experience, Medicals, PCC and Form80.
> 
> Team 02
> Adelaide


Hi spin
What all documents initially have u uploaded for overseas experience? and what exact documents are being asked now? like bank statement, tax, payslips, pls share.

I have lodged on 30th oct and still no CO ..i hope there is nothing wrong with my application :-(


----------



## Batman1982

Sreekanth said:


> Hi spin
> What all documents initially have u uploaded for overseas experience? and what exact documents are being asked now? like bank statement, tax, payslips, pls share.
> 
> I have lodged on 30th oct and still no CO ..i hope there is nothing wrong with my application :-(


Be positive, if there would have something wrong they must have contacted you by now ;-)

btw, one doesn't get email once CO is assigned...but CO keep doing his/her work in background. They go through the application then send email with all documents are required. You should get CO email within a week.

For employment proofs you need to provide one extra document along with employer letters, be its salary slips or tax document


----------



## Sreekanth

Batman1982 said:


> Be positive, if there would have something wrong they must have contacted you by now ;-)
> 
> btw, one doesn't get email once CO is assigned...but CO keep doing his/her work in background. They go through the application then send email with all documents are required. You should get CO email within a week.
> 
> For employment proofs you need to provide one extra document along with employer letters, be its salary slips or tax document


Hi Batman
Thanks for encouraging .. also i am sure i will get an e-mail as soon as co views my case because i am unable to upload any documents of my wife.. 

waiting for CO is killing


----------



## anj0907

Batman1982 said:


> Once I got acknowledgement for my application, then there was a link(on same page where we upload documents) to register for medicals. All this well before CO was allocated.
> 
> So when CO was allocated, he only asked for PCC.


Ok...Thanks for the info...I see that you lodged Visa on 4rth Oct....When did u get your acknowledgement?


----------



## spin123

Sreekanth said:


> Hi spin
> What all documents initially have u uploaded for overseas experience? and what exact documents are being asked now? like bank statement, tax, payslips, pls share.
> 
> I have lodged on 30th oct and still no CO ..i hope there is nothing wrong with my application :-(


I have uploaded all the related work experience documents(bank statement, tax, payslips,experience letters) but they have asked for them again.

I guess you should not worry. they will only contact you if they need additional information.


----------



## getsetgo

Sreekanth said:


> Hi spin
> What all documents initially have u uploaded for overseas experience? and what exact documents are being asked now? like bank statement, tax, payslips, pls share.
> 
> I have lodged on 30th oct and still no CO ..i hope there is nothing wrong with my application :-(


Hey

i uploaded the offer letters, payslips for 3 months and tax documents for all years. no bank statements. My CO didnt ask for additional proof.

...RaJi...


----------



## plutology

still cant get CO allocated after 3week lodged..

not happy


----------



## thewall

Kangaroo20 said:


> Received my grant today. Thanks to many members who virtually held my hand during the time of the process. I'll not be leaving the forum though. I often like to think that I will be able give back to the forum as much as I received.
> 
> This country became my home a long time back. However, now I have received the official right to call it home



Wow - congrates ! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

now i will b follower of my follower


----------



## Sreekanth

forhad said:


> Hmm got it thanks.
> 
> None of them was applicable for me neither for my wife. Our result was good.
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


Hi
I just found this link where it explains what grading to be given to visa applicants by panel physicians based on which ur meds will be referred to GH or not..

here s the link - > http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/panel_doctors/conducting_medicals/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf


----------



## destinationaustralia

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> I just found this link where it explains what grading to be given to visa applicants by panel physicians based on which ur meds will be referred to GH or not..
> 
> here s the link - > http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/panel_doctors/conducting_medicals/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf


That's very informative. The Medicals are explained quite well.

Cheers!


----------



## thewall

nav.mahajan said:


> After a month I got a mail from HOC for meds::::::
> 
> Dear Mr Mahajan
> 
> Thank you for your email. The medical results you are enquiring about have been assessed and finalised. These results have been recorded in the system and should you require further information please contact the allocated case officer or relevant visa business section.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Saira
> Global Health
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Fax: +61 2 8666 5900 or 8666 5901
> Email: [email protected]




WOW - I cant believe it, they reached Oct 13th? :clap2::clap2::clap2:
r u only applicant,

Seems Monday Morning, your Golden mail is due :eyebrows:


----------



## rkumar1

Batman1982 said:


> Once I got acknowledgement for my application, then there was a link(on same page where we upload documents) to register for medicals. All this well before CO was allocated.
> 
> So when CO was allocated, he only asked for PCC.


Hi.. I got my acknowledgement email today..not sure how long i need to wait for CO. Now can i proceed for medicals and PCC for me and my wife or do i need to wait for CO assignment. what you guys suggest as i am not sure that if co will be assigned after one month then he will accept my pcc or not..my agent suggested me wait for co then proceed for next step when i am asked to do so ? Please suggest...


----------



## rkumar1

All friends..any idea how long CO will take to verify total work experience after all required documents received..


----------



## destinationaustralia

rkumar1 said:


> Hi.. I got my acknowledgement email today..not sure how long i need to wait for CO. Now can i proceed for medicals and PCC for me and my wife or do i need to wait for CO assignment. what you guys suggest as i am not sure that if co will be assigned after one month then he will accept my pcc or not..my agent suggested me wait for co then proceed for next step when i am asked to do so ? Please suggest...


There is no need to wait for allocation of the CO for PCC and Medicals. The current CO allocation time seems to be less than 3 weeks. It will make things faster for you. BTW PCC s valid for one year.

Cheers!


----------



## sydney1975

nav.mahajan said:


> After a month I got a mail from HOC for meds::::::
> 
> Dear Mr Mahajan
> 
> Thank you for your email. The medical results you are enquiring about have been assessed and finalised. These results have been recorded in the system and should you require further information please contact the allocated case officer or relevant visa business section.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Saira
> Global Health
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Fax: +61 2 8666 5900 or 8666 5901
> Email: [email protected]


Hey Nav,

That means you are just days away from your visa grant!!! All the best!!!

Cheers,
sydney1975


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> Wow - congrates ! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> now i will b follower of my follower


You better follow me fast


----------



## shohagkuet

forhad said:


> Hi Shohag,
> 
> Thanks for your information. I called to IOM yesterday and they informed that they uploaded the result on fist of October.
> 
> Out of 5, Embassy verified my employment with 4. One is still pending. That was a part time job for two years while I was a student of university. ACS accepted my work experience as I mentioned 25 hours of work hour in every week. I am not sure whether Embassy will call them or not.
> 
> But as per CO I am now stuck at health examination result. Yesterday I send an email to global health. Waiting for their response. In the mean time could you please suggest what should I do to verify whether IOM uploaded the result or not?


As they confirmed that they have uploaded the doc so no need to knock them again. Better wait for the response of global health.


----------



## Kangaroo20

rkumar1 said:


> All friends..any idea how long CO will take to verify total work experience after all required documents received..


Depends on team and CO.


----------



## Kangaroo20

Batman1982 said:


> Back to forum after few days....finally got PR granted today...


Congrats !!


----------



## thewall

Kangaroo20 said:


> You better follow me fast


wht happend to your old flag ?


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> wht happend to your old flag ?


That was mistakenly selected, never really got time to correct it. I can assure you that I haven't followed your flag


----------



## thewall

Kangaroo20 said:


> That was mistakenly selected, never really got time to correct it. I can assure you that I haven't followed your flag



cant trust u anymore, :spy:


----------



## thewall

sydney1975 said:


> Hey Nav,
> 
> That means you are just days away from your visa grant!!! All the best!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> sydney1975



btw, did u get your grant, I see your MED finalized (when did u do MED)?


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> cant trust u anymore, :spy:


Can't blame you, can I?  :behindsofa:


----------



## omarau

finally DIAC has fixed the errors in eVisa system, I can now see all the documents i have provided earlier  and bunch of received/recommended/recommend/not required status. 

Does anyone knows if received status next to "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of" means that job verification is over? I know they called my current employer but i dont know about previous. same question for forms 80/1221? what does received mean? does it mean that external verification is finalized ??


----------



## AUSA

omarau said:


> finally DIAC has fixed the errors in eVisa system, I can now see all the documents i have provided earlier  and bunch of received/recommended/recommend/not required status.
> 
> Does anyone knows if received status next to "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of" means that job verification is over? I know they called my current employer but i dont know about previous. same question for forms 80/1221? what does received mean? does it mean that external verification is finalized ??


this means co recieved your docs & under her review .. Thts wht atleast i think


----------



## omarau

is there anything on the eVisa portal that shows that one is under exteernal verification? 

im new to this whole eVisa status thing, if somebody can please clarify what each status means?
received/recommended/recommend/not required


----------



## omarau

AUSA said:


> this means co recieved your docs & under her review .. Thts wht atleast i think


oh thanks, 
then is there a status after that to show co is satisfied with the document ? 
is there other status that i dont have something like "met" for example?
thanks


----------



## tintin_papay

Has anyone have recently sent any email to CO.?

previously, whenever I sent an email, I received an automated response, instantly stating that they have received the mail and they will respond. But yesterday I have sent one, still no automated ack!

Can anyone please light one this?


----------



## omarau

tintin_papay said:


> Has anyone have recently sent any email to CO.?
> 
> previously, whenever I sent an email, I received an automated response, instantly stating that they have received the mail and they will respond. But yesterday I have sent one, still no automated ack!
> 
> Can anyone please light one this?



yup i guess its happening for everyone, i used to get automated responses now i dont . dont worry ur email will find its way to ur CO and when he responds you will probably find a direct email in the signature. seems they are updating there mailing system.


----------



## plutology

i've done my medical on 8 nov. doc told me that they have submitted the e-report.

but the status still "recommended".

why? what goes wrong?


----------



## Sreekanth

plutology said:


> i've done my medical on 8 nov. doc told me that they have submitted the e-report.
> 
> but the status still "recommended".
> 
> why? what goes wrong?


hi plutology
unless CO is allocated where they change the status to 'received', the medicals status remain as "recommended" even if the doctors have uploaded the reports


----------



## plutology

Sreekanth said:


> hi plutology
> unless CO is allocated , the medicals status remain as "recommended" even if the doctors have uploaded the reports


sad thing is.. i dont have CO yet.. already 3 weeks after lodged.


----------



## getsetgo

plutology said:


> i've done my medical on 8 nov. doc told me that they have submitted the e-report.
> 
> but the status still "recommended".
> 
> why? what goes wrong?


Hey

I got a co.. but my meds also show recommended ...
And co hasn't asked for medical, so assuming he received it


----------



## zare1356

Does NSW accept documents which translated only by NAATI?


----------



## AUSA

omarau said:


> oh thanks,
> then is there a status after that to show co is satisfied with the document ?
> is there other status that i dont have something like "met" for example?
> thanks


I read from the forum about met bt i think in new system nothing like that and only way is by visa grant .. May be some other experts will share their opinions


----------



## omarau

what does the field "date" under "Next steps" in eVisa indicates? is it date of document required or date of last status change


----------



## AUSA

omarau said:


> what does the field "date" under "Next steps" in eVisa indicates? is it date of document required or date of last status change


date of last status change


----------



## Rekha Raman

nav.mahajan said:


> After a month I got a mail from HOC for meds::::::
> 
> Dear Mr Mahajan
> 
> Thank you for your email. The medical results you are enquiring about have been assessed and finalised. These results have been recorded in the system and should you require further information please contact the allocated case officer or relevant visa business section.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Saira
> Global Health
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Fax: +61 2 8666 5900 or 8666 5901
> Email: [email protected]


Thats gr8 Dear Mahajan  !!

thats means your meds were not referred further, bcuz if they were u wud have not got ur confirmation so soon, am I rite ?


----------



## ausv

spin123 said:


> I have uploaded all the related work experience documents(bank statement, tax, payslips,experience letters) but they have asked for them again.
> 
> I guess you should not worry. they will only contact you if they need additional information.


Hi Spin,

Your time lines are similar to me. How you know that you got case officer? Have you received any mail from CO? I'm still waiting for CO.

Ausv


----------



## thewall

Rekha Raman said:


> Thats gr8 Dear Mahajan  !!
> 
> thats means your meds were not referred further, bcuz if they were u wud have not got ur confirmation so soon, am I rite ?



i m also interested to kno 

i have seen some Oct MED getting finalized, wonder if they r selecting randomly, if not refered those shudn't have taken >1month


----------



## spin123

ausv said:


> Hi Spin,
> 
> Your time lines are similar to me. How you know that you got case officer? Have you received any mail from CO? I'm still waiting for CO.
> 
> Ausv


Yes i got a mail from her yesterday requesting for extra information.


----------



## forhad

Today after logging to eVisa system I can see a new link as "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is appearing for both primary and secondary applicant. I have sent all the documents to CO and she confirmed she don't need any further documents. Any one is also facing the same issue? Please confirm. Or any one have any idea about it?


----------



## forhad

thewall said:


> WOW - I cant believe it, they reached Oct 13th? :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> r u only applicant,
> 
> Seems Monday Morning, your Golden mail is due :eyebrows:


From where you guys are seeing the HOC meds finalize date? I mean that they reached to 13th Oct?


----------



## thewall

forhad said:


> From where you guys are seeing the HOC meds finalize date? I mean that they reached to 13th Oct?



send email to Health.strategies

13th Oct is however, seen in signature & GH replied him - his is finalized !


----------



## AUSA

forhad said:


> Today after logging to eVisa system I can see a new link as "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is appearing for both primary and secondary applicant. I have sent all the documents to CO and she confirmed she don't need any further documents. Any one is also facing the same issue? Please confirm. Or any one have any idea about it?


same case with me - even i also submitted all docs and it showing received in e-visa. so no idea whts the reason of this but when i click on this it shows page not found.. 
May be it means character assessment is under process but thats just my idea


----------



## thewall

forhad said:


> Today after logging to eVisa system I can see a new link as "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is appearing for both primary and secondary applicant. I have sent all the documents to CO and she confirmed she don't need any further documents. Any one is also facing the same issue? Please confirm. Or any one have any idea about it?



Did u hav Form80 in requested doc .pdf ?


----------



## destinationaustralia

forhad said:


> Today after logging to eVisa system I can see a new link as "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is appearing for both primary and secondary applicant. I have sent all the documents to CO and she confirmed she don't need any further documents. Any one is also facing the same issue? Please confirm. Or any one have any idea about it?


Same here.

Cheers!


----------



## thewall

destinationaustralia said:


> Same here.
> 
> Cheers!



Strange ! I dont have it

Did u have Form 80 in requested Doc list?


----------



## destinationaustralia

thewall said:


> Strange ! I dont have it
> 
> Did u have Form 80 in requested Doc list?


The status is " received" all over. Still have got this link.

Cheers!


----------



## bhura

Where is my CO. wait wait wait.... now its furstrating......


----------



## AUSA

bhura said:


> Where is my CO. wait wait wait.... now its furstrating......


you will get it soon don't worry - Best of Luck


----------



## Chin2

Hi guys 

Just done with uploading all documents ,I uploaded coloured scan copy and some notirised( black&white ones ) total was 43 different files ,on Monday will do PCc and ehealth meds ( so I guess hospital directly upload the same )

Now wait begins for CO ,any prediction to recieve that magic mail 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Expat Forum


----------



## tschaudry

Chin2 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just done with uploading all documents ,I uploaded coloured scan copy and some notirised( black&white ones ) total was 43 different files ,on Monday will do PCc and ehealth meds ( so I guess hospital directly upload the same )
> 
> Now wait begins for CO ,any prediction to recieve that magic mail
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Expat Forum



What information is required before going for medicals?


----------



## Chin2

In your application you will receive a link ORGANISE YOUR MEDS ,by opening this link you have to choose a hospital from list and then there are couple of question you have to answer and than a referrel application will be generated of which you have to take printout and cirdinate with that hospital 

I did this way ,it might be new change but it looks convinenent till now

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Expat Forum


----------



## forhad

thewall said:


> Did u hav Form80 in requested doc .pdf ?


Yes. I have already uploaded 60 documents and not able to upload Form 80 from the requested option. I informed this problem to CO and send my Form80 and other documents to her by email.


----------



## srav

Hi all 

I was invited on 15 nov with skillselect at 60 points. And I got the ACK letter on 23 nov. any one sharing the same info got any CO ? Any idea when I will be able to get my visa stamped? 

Tks


----------



## getsetgo

srav said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was invited on 15 nov with skillselect at 60 points. And I got the ACK letter on 23 nov. any one sharing the same info got any CO ? Any idea when I will be able to get my visa stamped?
> 
> Tks


It takes around 3 weeks to get co.. and then it depends on ur documents pcc n meds when u get a grant


----------



## thewall

forhad said:


> Yes. I have already uploaded 60 documents and not able to upload Form 80 from the requested option. I informed this problem to CO and send my Form80 and other documents to her by email.


But i was able to upload 63+ docs.

I think Form80 is equivalent to the new link u have seen lately. (i dont have it, hope they dont ask me - i have loaded too many already)


----------



## sajid021

Hello Friends

I have 55 points in total for Australian Immigration and wants to apply for NSW SS. Please let me know if I can get NSW SS on 55 points.

As stated in [business.nsw.gov.au] : In order to qualify for NSW nomination, you must score at least 60 points on the DIAC points based migration test. Please refer to DIAC Booklet 6 for more information.

My understanding on above is, if and only if my score is 60, then only would be able to get NSW SS. I have started my ACS based on my poor knowledge.

Please suggest.


----------



## IPS

Dear Fellow Expats,

I have a question before i file for the Visa. Please advise if possible ASAP.

My total exp is 6.7 years.
Out of this i have worked 4 months in Malaysia with a software company.
I have NOT shown this exp in ACS Skill Assessment, so this is no where mentioned in my skill assessment.
I have NOT show this in EOI also. So no details in EOI also.
So my actual exp is 6.3 years as per the assessment done by Australian departments.
Reason for not showing MALAYSIA exp - I do not have releiving letter and also employer was not happy me leaving them and was not ready to issue reference letter.

QUERY/DOUBT/CONFUSION -

Now while filling visa, any of the page which has been stamped in any form, on my passport needs to be scanned and uploaded. So when i am sending these details it clearly has departure and arrival stamps for MALAYSIA. Also on some page i have the work permit sticker provided by employer (long back in 2010).

Form 80 asks for employment history, so if i do not provide my MALAYSIA exp then would it not create problem ???? because CO would also see my passport stamped pages and then they might question why i have not included this employer in any of the stages earlier and also no detail on Form 80....

Rest my all documents and exp is intact.

Please senior expats advise what to do in this case. Waiting for a response..

Cheers
IPS.


----------



## forhad

sajid021 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I have 55 points in total for Australian Immigration and wants to apply for NSW SS. Please let me know if I can get NSW SS on 55 points.
> 
> As stated in [business.nsw.gov.au] : In order to qualify for NSW nomination, you must score at least 60 points on the DIAC points based migration test. Please refer to DIAC Booklet 6 for more information.
> 
> My understanding on above is, if and only if my score is 60, then only would be able to get NSW SS. I have started my ACS based on my poor knowledge.
> 
> Please suggest.


Hi,

AFAIK, this 60 point is including the SS points. after adding 5/10 points from the state sponsorship you have to have 60 in total points.


----------



## forhad

IPS said:


> Dear Fellow Expats,
> 
> I have a question before i file for the Visa. Please advise if possible ASAP.
> 
> My total exp is 6.7 years.
> Out of this i have worked 4 months in Malaysia with a software company.
> I have NOT shown this exp in ACS Skill Assessment, so this is no where mentioned in my skill assessment.
> I have NOT show this in EOI also. So no details in EOI also.
> So my actual exp is 6.3 years as per the assessment done by Australian departments.
> Reason for not showing MALAYSIA exp - I do not have releiving letter and also employer was not happy me leaving them and was not ready to issue reference letter.
> 
> QUERY/DOUBT/CONFUSION -
> 
> Now while filling visa, any of the page which has been stamped in any form, on my passport needs to be scanned and uploaded. So when i am sending these details it clearly has departure and arrival stamps for MALAYSIA. Also on some page i have the work permit sticker provided by employer (long back in 2010).
> 
> Form 80 asks for employment history, so if i do not provide my MALAYSIA exp then would it not create problem ???? because CO would also see my passport stamped pages and then they might question why i have not included this employer in any of the stages earlier and also no detail on Form 80....
> 
> Rest my all documents and exp is intact.
> 
> Please senior expats advise what to do in this case. Waiting for a response..
> 
> Cheers
> IPS.


As far as I know, in the employment section you have to give every details of your information. You can give Mal info as employed, but you have to inform to your CO that you are not claiming points for those 4 months. Give proper explanation to CO why you can't claim points for those 4 months. I hope this will help you.


----------



## IPS

forhad said:


> As far as I know, in the employment section you have to give every details of your information. You can give Mal info as employed, but you have to inform to your CO that you are not claiming points for those 4 months. Give proper explanation to CO why you can't claim points for those 4 months. I hope this will help you.




Thanks for the inof, this is useful.

cheers
IPS.


----------



## mustafaa

Hi All,
I have got my Invitation for subclass 189 on 16 Nov and completed and submitted my application on 19th Nov, but i have not received the acknowledgement letter that my application has been received. When i check online the status is showing as "In Progress". It is almost 7 days now and wondering when i will get the File number.

Actually i have mistakenly added parents as dependent family members and now i want to submit form 1023, but shall i send it with TRN number only or once i get the file number only then i should send? 

Also, whenever i try to upload any document it goes to Network error page, so i am not able to upload any document till now. 

Please help me and provide some information.. i will be really greatful.


----------



## Masterofhogwarts

mustafaa said:


> Hi All,
> I have got my Invitation for subclass 189 on 16 Nov and completed and submitted my application on 19th Nov, but i have not received the acknowledgement letter that my application has been received. When i check online the status is showing as "In Progress". It is almost 7 days now and wondering when i will get the File number.
> 
> Actually i have mistakenly added parents as dependent family members and now i want to submit form 1023, but shall i send it with TRN number only or once i get the file number only then i should send?
> 
> Also, whenever i try to upload any document it goes to Network error page, so i am not able to upload any document till now.
> 
> Please help me and provide some information.. i will be really greatful.


1) I would say wait until mid this week and if you still don't receive any acknowledgement then call up DIAC and ask for clarification.

2) I am not sure what you can do to change the dependent family members added to your application. Maybe you can submit a form for change of circumstances (Just a thought). 

This shouldn't effect your application as it is not related to gaining points at all and you are not providing any misleading/false information.

3) Network error is a common thing. I got that every time I uploaded a document. I pretty much spent half a night to complete the document upload by refreshing the page, logging out and in etc.

I was also asked to submit additional documents by my CO. Some of these documents were already uploaded but the CO was not able to download it due to some technical glitch in their server.

I would say:"Get used to the waiting game and something will turn up soon". By the looks of it, its just around the block....

Good luck


----------



## omarau

forhad said:


> Today after logging to eVisa system I can see a new link as "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is appearing for both primary and secondary applicant. I have sent all the documents to CO and she confirmed she don't need any further documents. Any one is also facing the same issue? Please confirm. Or any one have any idea about it?



where exactly does this link appear? im new to evisa here. thanks for ur help


----------



## rkumar1

Masterofhogwarts said:


> 1) I would say wait until mid this week and if you still don't receive any acknowledgement then call up DIAC and ask for clarification.
> 
> 2) I am not sure what you can do to change the dependent family members added to your application. Maybe you can submit a form for change of circumstances (Just a thought).
> 
> This shouldn't effect your application as it is not related to gaining points at all and you are not providing any misleading/false information.
> 
> 3) Network error is a common thing. I got that every time I uploaded a document. I pretty much spent half a night to complete the document upload by refreshing the page, logging out and in etc.
> 
> I was also asked to submit additional documents by my CO. Some of these documents were already uploaded but the CO was not able to download it due to some technical glitch in their server.
> 
> I would say:"Get used to the waiting game and something will turn up soon". By the looks of it, its just around the block....
> 
> Good luck





Hi Friends ......need assistance if any one can suggest me on my query..looking reply from All experts

I am confused with another query regarding my PCC. I am staying in Delhi on a rented housse. my Native place is Rohtak in Haryana but my passport is issued from New Delhi (it marked on my passport Place of issue is Delhi). Now i was thinking to get PCC from my native place but as confirmed to me by agent from my native place that all PCC certificate are migrated online and i need to get PCC from Delhi Itself. I am leaving in Delhi only. (Even i tried to contact Passport seva kendra CC and they suggested me registed online fill form and upload it online also take print of that form and visit to Regional passport office and final ans can be give to me by RPO when i submit the documents...Can any please suggest me what would be the solution for this,,is any one aware of any agent who can help me to get my PCC certificate soon....


----------



## getsetgo

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Friends ......need assistance if any one can suggest me on my query..looking reply from All experts
> 
> I am confused with another query regarding my PCC. I am staying in Delhi on a rented housse. my Native place is Rohtak in Haryana but my passport is issued from New Delhi (it marked on my passport Place of issue is Delhi). Now i was thinking to get PCC from my native place but as confirmed to me by agent from my native place that all PCC certificate are migrated online and i need to get PCC from Delhi Itself. I am leaving in Delhi only. (Even i tried to contact Passport seva kendra CC and they suggested me registed online fill form and upload it online also take print of that form and visit to Regional passport office and final ans can be give to me by RPO when i submit the documents...Can any please suggest me what would be the solution for this,,is any one aware of any agent who can help me to get my PCC certificate soon....


If your passport address and current address is different then u hv to take ur current address proof to psk. They will do verification n provide pcc.
There is nothing any agent can do about it


----------



## bdg

I too received invite on 16 November and lodged 18 November. I have not received acknowledgement yet.


----------



## getsetgo

bdg said:


> I too received invite on 16 November and lodged 18 November. I have not received acknowledgement yet.


Sometimes it takes upto a week..


----------



## rkumar1

getsetgo said:


> If your passport address and current address is different then u hv to take ur current address proof to psk. They will do verification n provide pcc.
> There is nothing any agent can do about it



Thanks.. but as i mentioned that its a rented house i have no other proof then rent agreement copy (Original is with Landlord).. so even police and RPF can ask me to show some local address proof and i am like empty hand in this case....


----------



## getsetgo

rkumar1 said:


> Thanks.. but as i mentioned that its a rented house i have no other proof then rent agreement copy (Original is with Landlord).. so even police and RPF can ask me to show some local address proof and i am like empty hand in this case....


Can u change ur address in bank


----------



## rkumar1

getsetgo said:


> Can u change ur address in bank


Thank you.. my current address is already updated in my Bank account...


----------



## getsetgo

Ur rent agreement n bank account statement should suffice ..
Just check document advisor in psk site.
If police verification id required it may take 15 days...


----------



## rkumar1

Also Do we need PCC or PSK as PSK ?

found this new PSK word on some other forums...


----------



## harry82

AUSA said:


> date of last status change


hi,

My credit card status says AUD 3060 has been debited on19th Nov & my agent also confirmed that 19th Nov my visa application has been lodged.is it 19th Nov is my visa application date ? because AU website says that there are some problem in lodging the visa & will be solved only after 24th Nov . any body tried before 24th nov for lodging the visa ? 

cheers ,

harry


----------



## mustafaa

Thanks dear for your quick reply. 

The reason i want to remove my parents is because they would need to go for medical and they are blood pressure patient and they need to use regular medicine to keep it in control. I do not want any delays in the application and therefore i was thinking to submit form 1023 as one of my friend also did the same. 

Also, one of my colleague has file the case yesterday and within few minutes he got the acknowledgement email, i am worried as i have not received it till now. 

Can you also suggest, whether i should go for PCC and MED, as 189 is under group 4 and for that on the website its written that we should upload everything before CO get assigned.


----------



## destinationaustralia

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Friends ......need assistance if any one can suggest me on my query..looking reply from All experts
> 
> I am confused with another query regarding my PCC. I am staying in Delhi on a rented housse. my Native place is Rohtak in Haryana but my passport is issued from New Delhi (it marked on my passport Place of issue is Delhi). Now i was thinking to get PCC from my native place but as confirmed to me by agent from my native place that all PCC certificate are migrated online and i need to get PCC from Delhi Itself. I am leaving in Delhi only. (Even i tried to contact Passport seva kendra CC and they suggested me registed online fill form and upload it online also take print of that form and visit to Regional passport office and final ans can be give to me by RPO when i submit the documents...Can any please suggest me what would be the solution for this,,is any one aware of any agent who can help me to get my PCC certificate soon....


Please keep things simple. taking your case into consideration follow this,
1) Log on to passport web site. Follow instructions and submit online application for PCC.
2) Imp- Fill in all details exactly as in your current passport including your address.
3) Choose a PSK in Delhi and day/time (if any) for appointment.
4) Take a print out.
5) On day of appointment(if any) go to PSK with- Copy of online appl. printout, passport, copy of biodata pages of passport, one blank page of passport, INR 500. If you fill in details same as that in your passport no other docs. are required.
6) You'll get the PCC in 1-2 hrs (Stamp on passport and a (printed certificate)

Cheers!


----------



## Masterofhogwarts

mustafaa said:


> Thanks dear for your quick reply.
> 
> The reason i want to remove my parents is because they would need to go for medical and they are blood pressure patient and they need to use regular medicine to keep it in control. I do not want any delays in the application and therefore i was thinking to submit form 1023 as one of my friend also did the same.
> 
> Also, one of my colleague has file the case yesterday and within few minutes he got the acknowledgement email, i am worried as i have not received it till now.
> 
> Can you also suggest, whether i should go for PCC and MED, as 189 is under group 4 and for that on the website its written that we should upload everything before CO get assigned.


Yeah I understand your situation. But unfortunately this is how things are and you have to deal with them...

It completely varies from one application to another. I received the acknowledgement email a week later only. I was even on a bridging visa C as I was on a bridging visa A for a 485 visa which I had applied earlier this year. So, don't worry its just a matter of some time.

Do your Meds first and then PCC as you will require to submit your passport to the consulate (If you are in Australia and you are Indian). I am not sure about the procedures for other nationalities. 

You can submit the receipts of these documents as an evidence of intention to obtain these documents. Once a case officer is allocated you will be given a 28 day period to complete your application with all the necessary documents. When I told my CO about my awaiting Indian PCC and she said not to worry about the 28 period as long as I can provide those receipts. I believe it should be same for everyone. 

The only thing that is critical prior to lodging an EOI is that you need to have a positive skill assessment from relevant assessing authority and a valid IELTS result. 

Hope I have answered your query. Kindly let me know.

PS: It would be great if you can reply with the quote so that your post directs to the person you want to convey the message to. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## srav

bdg said:


> I too received invite on 16 November and lodged 18 November. I have not received acknowledgement yet.


Bdg, did u apply offshore or onshore?


----------



## bdg

@srav,

I applied offshore.


----------



## paralax

Ok, this may be a stupid question, but i have to ask.

I have received an invitation for 189 visa and have i have all the documents (i think)
I am in the process of finding a way to pay for online visa because my master card's limit is below 3060aud.

If i click on apply visa button, can i upload all the documents that i have, and pay in a couple of days (is there an option to save?), or do i have to upload the documents and pay at the same time?

There are 2 links

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login - requires TRN number?

and

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/app/uu

i guess the second one is valid?


----------



## AnneChristina

paralax said:


> Ok, this may be a stupid question, but i have to ask.
> 
> I have received an invitation for 189 visa and have i have all the documents (i think)
> I am in the process of finding a way to pay for online visa because my master card's limit is below 3060aud.
> 
> If i click on apply visa button, can i upload all the documents that i have, and pay in a couple of days (is there an option to save?), or do i have to upload the documents and pay at the same time?
> 
> There are 2 links
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login - requires TRN number?
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/app/uu
> 
> i guess the second one is valid?


You first need to pay, then you can upload docs. You may want to talk to your bank to sort out a higher limit. Alternatively, maybe there is someone else's card you could use?


----------



## rkumar1

destinationaustralia said:


> Please keep things simple. taking your case into consideration follow this,
> 1) Log on to passport web site. Follow instructions and submit online application for PCC.
> 2) Imp- Fill in all details exactly as in your current passport including your address.
> 3) Choose a PSK in Delhi and day/time (if any) for appointment.
> 4) Take a print out.
> 5) On day of appointment(if any) go to PSK with- Copy of online appl. printout, passport, copy of biodata pages of passport, one blank page of passport, INR 500. If you fill in details same as that in your passport no other docs. are required.
> 6) You'll get the PCC in 1-2 hrs (Stamp on passport and a (printed certificate)
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks a lot for clearing this out..destinationaustralia..but i mentioned my Delhi address in the application when i filled and applied for my visa using my TRN no..also i want to know does PCC letters have any address on it. also what you suggest i would go for PCC as single or married..

and in case of my wife my friend recommended me to get PCC as single (not married) as if we show the current address then they will send the verification from Chandigarh to New Delhi...Please suggest doing this will be a good idea or it can be a costly deal.. also tell me if both of us doing PCC verification as single then it would not be a problem in future... Please respond experts and my senior members..


----------



## paralax

AnneChristina said:


> Alternatively, maybe there is someone else's card you could use?


Thank you for your reply.

I am working on that.


----------



## shakeeltabu

Guys today when i logged in to check my application status i can see a new link "complete character assessment for this applicant" what does this mean?Is it external security check for me " or is it common thing for every one.please anyone reply


----------



## destinationaustralia

rkumar1 said:


> Thanks a lot for clearing this out..destinationaustralia..but i mentioned my Delhi address in the application when i filled and applied for my visa using my TRN no..also i want to know does PCC letters have any address on it. also what you suggest i would go for PCC as single or married..
> 
> and in case of my wife my friend recommended me to get PCC as single (not married) as if we show the current address then they will send the verification from Chandigarh to New Delhi...Please suggest doing this will be a good idea or it can be a costly deal.. also tell me if both of us doing PCC verification as single then it would not be a problem in future... Please respond experts and my senior members..


1) PCC comprises of a) a stamp on your PP stating " PCC issued for Australia" and b) a separate printed certificate stating" there is nothing adverse against _____ S/o,D/o.W/o _______ passport no ______ for travelling to ____________." So in the wife's PCC husbands name will appear. Otherwise, wife's father's name will appear.

2) Actually the rules unfortunately depends upon the PSK officials. For some husband's name is wife's passport is not mandatory, a marriage certificate will do. 

3) You have said that you have obtained PP from Delhi and is now staying in Delhi itself, so apply for Delhi PSK; where is the problem,

As I mentioned earlier, Application should be exactly as per details in the passport.
Cheers!


----------



## destinationaustralia

shakeeltabu said:


> Guys today when i logged in to check my application status i can see a new link "complete character assessment for this applicant" what does this mean?Is it external security check for me " or is it common thing for every one.please anyone reply


I don't think so. This has been reported by many applicants (including me). This has happened after the 24 Nov maintenance routines on the system. I fact for me, when the link is clicked an error message appears.

No Worries.

Cheers!


----------



## naseefoz

guys ,
Is there any means to contact DIAC for not alloting a CO for my case. I lodged my 190 visa more than 5 weeks back


----------



## AUSA

naseefoz said:


> guys ,
> Is there any means to contact DIAC for not alloting a CO for my case. I lodged my 190 visa more than 5 weeks back


if it's more than 5 weeks then its better to contact DIAC and request for co allocation


----------



## thewall

shakeeltabu said:


> Guys today when i logged in to check my application status i can see a new link "complete character assessment for this applicant" what does this mean?Is it external security check for me " or is it common thing for every one.please anyone reply


This is sort of online Form-80 (perhaps your CO requested this doc from u)


----------



## naseefoz

AUSA said:


> if it's more than 5 weeks then its better to contact DIAC and request for co allocation


AUSA,

Do you have any mail ID of DIAC to contact regarding CO allocation


----------



## AUSA

naseefoz said:


> AUSA,
> 
> Do you have any mail ID of DIAC to contact regarding CO allocation


Same as u recieved mail during acknowledge .. [email protected]
Mention ur TRN in subject + seeking CO allocation .. Hopefully this will help 
Best of luck


----------



## AUSA

naseefoz said:


> AUSA,
> 
> Do you have any mail ID of DIAC to contact regarding CO allocation


Same id as acknowlegment .. [email protected]
Mention in subject ur TRN + Seeking co allocation .. Hope this will help
Good luck


----------



## oz2356

Hi,

i got invitation to apply visa, however from last 3 days when i try to access apply visa button i am getting "An unexpected error has occurred at xxxxx". 
i think maintenance is over. any one else facing same.

BR,
Oz


----------



## plutology

Guys.. I've just received 1st email from my CO. Finally got my CO allocated today.

2 Nov Lodged. 26 Nov CO allocated.


----------



## tschaudry

oz2356 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i got invitation to apply visa, however from last 3 days when i try to access apply visa button i am getting "An unexpected error has occurred at xxxxx".
> i think maintenance is over. any one else facing same.
> 
> BR,
> Oz


I am facing the same issue. No luck. I cant update any details.


----------



## nazz

gssumesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to the wonderful forum!!! I got my grant letter today!!!
> 
> Visa : 190 - NSW - Developer Programmer
> Visa Application Submitted : Sep 13
> Co asked for docs : Sep 26
> Medical PCC completed: Sep 28
> All documents submitted online : Oct 2nd
> 
> After submitting documents online when i was trying to check I was getting system error and I was not able to see any documents that i have attached. I send a mail to my team email id and got confirmation that they recieved the document and the medicals is not yet finalised. On this I sent a mail to health stratergies to get the medical status. They responded back on Oct 10th that Medicals is finalised.
> 
> Visa Grant : Oct 16th
> CO : LC
> Team : Team 6
> 
> It may benifit any applicant from India whose previous company is large MNC : We can get reference letter from large MNC's if you contact there HR (company email which was used while settling your final dues).I got the same from large IT company. The documents that i have submitted for WE are Reference letter in company letter head, all payslip except 2-3 months, Form 16. I don't think any verification happened for me. Overall a nice experience.
> 
> Thanks a lot to this forum!!!! I will be travelling April/May 2013!!!
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting...your Grant is on your way!!!


What were your total points or score?


----------



## rkumar1

destinationaustralia said:


> 1) PCC comprises of a) a stamp on your PP stating " PCC issued for Australia" and b) a separate printed certificate stating" there is nothing adverse against _____ S/o,D/o.W/o _______ passport no ______ for travelling to ____________." So in the wife's PCC husbands name will appear. Otherwise, wife's father's name will appear.
> 
> 2) Actually the rules unfortunately depends upon the PSK officials. For some husband's name is wife's passport is not mandatory, a marriage certificate will do.
> 
> 3) You have said that you have obtained PP from Delhi and is now staying in Delhi itself, so apply for Delhi PSK; where is the problem,
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, Application should be exactly as per details in the passport.
> Cheers!


Thanks a lot Dear....but i am planning to apply for PCC from the address which is mentioned in my passport as my passport address is different from my current address and even in different state so it will only delay if mention my current address. also i asked this question for my wife because same case apply on her..if she mention Delhi address for verification and her verification will be confirm from Panipat (Haryana)..let see i will try to scratch my agents head as well on this today..if you have any other information on this then pls reply.


----------



## dragonery

Hi there,

I lodged the 189 visa on 16/11/2012 and just got my acknowledgment letter on 22/11/2012. I then applied for PCC in my home country straight away (they needed the acknowledgment letter).

Hopefully I will get allocated a case officer before Christmas  Finger-crossed!

Dragonery


----------



## bdg

lodged 18 November and received acknowledgement today 26 November.


----------



## Sreekanth

plutology said:


> Guys.. I've just received 1st email from my CO. Finally got my CO allocated today.
> 
> 2 Nov Lodged. 26 Nov CO allocated.


which team ? and initials? and what all docs requested?


----------



## vvprashanth

plutology said:


> Guys.. I've just received 1st email from my CO. Finally got my CO allocated today.
> 
> 2 Nov Lodged. 26 Nov CO allocated.


Congrats plutology... 
I still did not got my CO... :-(
Applied on Nov 1st..


----------



## srav

dragonery said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I lodged the 189 visa on 16/11/2012 and just got my acknowledgment letter on 22/11/2012. I then applied for PCC in my home country straight away (they needed the acknowledgment letter).
> 
> Hopefully I will get allocated a case officer before Christmas  Finger-crossed!
> 
> Dragonery


Your details are the same as mine. I am also waiting for my CO to be allocated. I have also done my medicals from Sydney . What Anzsco code are you applying for ?


----------



## wizkid0319

Guys,

What is the difference between these 2 statuses.

1 ) Application received
2) In Progress

If it is "In progress" does that mean I got a CO??

Cheers
Wiz


----------



## nav.mahajan

plutology said:


> Guys.. I've just received 1st email from my CO. Finally got my CO allocated today.
> 
> 2 Nov Lodged. 26 Nov CO allocated.


Congrats Plutoguy... Finally u got ur CO.... Now no jealousy.... He he

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## nav.mahajan

wizkid0319 said:


> Guys,
> 
> What is the difference between these 2 statuses.
> 
> 1 ) Application received
> 2) In Progress
> 
> If it is "In progress" does that mean I got a CO??
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


When a application is filed and it is not verified.. till the time ack mail doesn't come in... It stays in that stege...
After ack mail status goes to in progress....
N this means now CO can be allocated to ur case.... But usually CO is allocated in 2-4 weeks timeframe...


----------



## wizkid0319

Thanks mate...



nav.mahajan said:


> When a application is filed and it is not verified.. till the time ack mail doesn't come in... It stays in that stege...
> After ack mail status goes to in progress....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## plutology

haha... no more jealous
now need to work on the PCC application..


----------



## jinkyongann

Congrats Plutoguy!
Once PPC done, u might even get the grant on the same day.


----------



## nishaon

apurvwalia said:


> Am I eligible for the NSW sponsorship then ? The problem is I am only 23 and hence,have no experience in IT and have only 55 points. WIll NSW sponsor me ? Idk what to do ? theres no gurantee if ill have 8.


I am afraid may be I can't help you on this matter.
It is not possible for off shore applicant, but for on shore applicants who meets Australian Study Requirement, there may have a chance, I am not sure.

However, there is a doubt, if you have no experience which occupation will you select!

Therefore, I believe there is certain work experience requirement for every skills/occupation for ACS skills assessment. You have to have skills assessment first. Try to be clear about it.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## nishaon

plutology said:


> i've done my medical on 8 nov. doc told me that they have submitted the e-report.
> 
> but the status still "recommended".
> 
> why? what goes wrong?


Hi Plutoguy,
Congratulations for your CO allocation. Glad to hear that.
Can you please tell us about the change in documents status after the CO allocation.
Are they still recommended/required?

Thanks.


----------



## plutology

nishaon said:


> Hi Plutoguy,
> Congratulations for your CO allocation. Glad to hear that.
> Can you please tell us about the change in documents status after the CO allocation.
> Are they still recommended/required?
> 
> Thanks.


status changed to 'requested' for those docs that she requested. the rest remain the same.

those docs that she requested are my partner's docs. and pcc for both of us. 

suspecting the system error which unable her to retrieve these docs that i uploaded.

hope this sharing helps


----------



## plutology

and my CO didnt request anything about medical 

so i assume it is cleared..

status remained "recommended" though.


----------



## forhad

Got the reply from HOC. They are currently processing cases of first of September. My results were uploaded on 3rd October and it would take 6-8 week more for review the result for final decision. Now I have to wait for 1.5 to 2 months to get the meds result. Seems to me before January I will not get the result and as well as grant.  

But the thing is that my parents were included as dependent family member. I submitted the correction form and explained to CO. I can see from the eVisa system they are also removed. But HOC is expecting to have the medical examination result for my parents. I informed to HOC about the correction. Any one have any idea or suggestion regarding this?


----------



## getsetgo

plutology said:


> and my CO didnt request anything about medical
> 
> so i assume it is cleared..
> 
> status remained "recommended" though.


My case is exactly like Urs.
Co requested partner docs n our pcc.
Nothing about medical from co. Medical status recommended. 

Yet to give partner pcc.

All d best to u.
N yeah congratulations for ur co..


----------



## nishaon

plutology said:


> and my CO didnt request anything about medical
> 
> so i assume it is cleared..
> 
> status remained "recommended" though.


Thanks Plutology for you useful info.

I was a little bit worried as I had done our meds(ehealth) and uploaded PCCs earlier, and yet to be assigned a CO.

Best of luck.


----------



## plutology

to anyone..

did your CO request home country PCC?

i hvnt uploaded home country PCC. but my co didnt request for it.

she only requests for PCC from country where i stay now. overseas.


----------



## Destination Journey

Well guys as expected...a long wait... layball: ainkiller: :laser: :violin:

"Your medicals have been finalised.

Your application is currently undergoing certain routine checks conducted by external agencies. I am not able to provide you with a fixed timeframe as to when these checks will be completed. However, I am monitoring your application on a regular basis. I will be in contact once these checks are completed or if further information is required.

Thank you for your patience and understanding."


----------



## plutology

the letter my CO provided to me to apply for singapore PCC.. is without her signature !! isit she forgot to sign or no need signature??

is this acceptable by spore police?


----------



## Sreekanth

Destination Journey said:


> Well guys as expected...a long wait... layball: ainkiller: :laser: :violin:
> 
> "Your medicals have been finalised.
> 
> Your application is currently undergoing certain routine checks conducted by external agencies. I am not able to provide you with a fixed timeframe as to when these checks will be completed. However, I am monitoring your application on a regular basis. I will be in contact once these checks are completed or if further information is required.
> 
> Thank you for your patience and understanding."


hi
Is there a pattern as to which all applicants will undergo checks by external agencies or is it some random cases selected by CO ?
and if one has to undergo checks.... what 's the average time to get the results ?


----------



## kark

Hi all

I have a small issue. In two of my employment my skill assessment states that job title as Business Analyst but my service letter states my job title as consultant. Will this have any issues ?
Have any of you had such issues ? Is it advisable to add your resume also as part of the documents to be uploaded ?


ACS +VE June 2012- ICT Business Analyst/ IELTS 6+ bands / EOI 7th July 2012 60 pts /Invitation 1st Nov /Fees Paid 23rd Nov


----------



## omarau

Sreekanth said:


> hi
> Is there a pattern as to which all applicants will undergo checks by external agencies or is it some random cases selected by CO ?
> and if one has to undergo checks.... what 's the average time to get the results ?


well i think DIAC has a set of rules to whether or not one's application is referred to external agency (ASIO) for security checks. Currently, applicants from India dont seem to be on that set of rules so they are not getting referred or they are getting referred but undergo simple security checks that average around a maximum 1 months. On the other hand, applicants from countries like Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iran, and ME countries undergo an in depth security checks that average between 6 - 12 months in best case scenario. Unfortunately, it seems im undergoing that kind of lengthy security checks.


----------



## vvprashanth

Sreekanth said:


> Hi spin
> What all documents initially have u uploaded for overseas experience? and what exact documents are being asked now? like bank statement, tax, payslips, pls share.
> 
> I have lodged on 30th oct and still no CO ..i hope there is nothing wrong with my application :-(


Sreekanth.. Did u get a CO yet? I see that people who had applied after Nov 3rd are also getting the CO allocated... Not sure what is gng on... :-(


----------



## Sreekanth

vvprashanth said:


> Sreekanth.. Did u get a CO yet? I see that people who had applied after Nov 3rd are also getting the CO allocated... Not sure what is gng on... :-(


Hi vvprashanth
No Prashant.. no CO yet after 4 Weeks of lodging application ..
I am unable to rationale behind the CO allocation..
just hoping that ..i will get CO with in 5 weeks of lodging as promised over
immi. website.


----------



## Sreekanth

omarau said:


> well i think DIAC has a set of rules to whether or not one's application is referred to external agency (ASIO) for security checks. Currently, applicants from India dont seem to be on that set of rules so they are not getting referred or they are getting referred but undergo simple security checks that average around a maximum 1 months. On the other hand, applicants from countries like Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iran, and ME countries undergo an in depth security checks that average between 6 - 12 months in best case scenario. Unfortunately, it seems im undergoing that kind of lengthy security checks.


Thanks omarau.. that was helpful


----------



## wizkid0319

Is that late because you are in IT ANZCO range??





Sreekanth said:


> Hi vvprashanth
> No Prashant.. no CO yet after 4 Weeks of lodging application ..
> I am unable to rationale behind the CO allocation..
> just hoping that ..i will get CO with in 5 weeks of lodging as promised over
> immi. website.


----------



## Sreekanth

wizkid0319 said:


> Is that late because you are in IT ANZCO range??


I have no Idea if it's occupation code that really plays an important role with CO allocation timelines...


----------



## get2gauri

Hi guys,

Today my Co is assigned. 
Invitation on 1 Nov
Visa applied on 9 Nov

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


----------



## rkv146

get2gauri said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today my Co is assigned.
> Invitation on 1 Nov
> Visa applied on 9 Nov
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


Hey Congrats!!!

All the Best for Speedy Processing!!!
Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth

get2gauri said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today my Co is assigned.
> Invitation on 1 Nov
> Visa applied on 9 Nov
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


that's cool..

I can't understand why i am not getting CO even though i have applied on 30th OCT.

what documents are being asked?


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> that's cool..
> 
> I can't understand why i am not getting CO even though i have applied on 30th OCT.
> 
> what documents are being asked?


Hii Sreekanth,
I hope u get it soon!!! I am in the Queue!!

Regards
RK


----------



## AnneChristina

get2gauri said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today my Co is assigned.
> Invitation on 1 Nov
> Visa applied on 9 Nov
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note using Expat Forum


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## vvprashanth

Sreekanth said:


> that's cool..
> 
> I can't understand why i am not getting CO even though i have applied on 30th OCT.
> 
> what documents are being asked?


Even i don't understand why i am not getting the CO...


----------



## Arpitwaj

Hi,logged visa application n submitted on 17 nov, No ack yet on mail
Status is application is received on ecom.
Anyone with similar timelines? How long should it take?


----------



## thewall

wizkid0319 said:


> Guys,
> 
> What is the difference between these 2 statuses.
> 
> 1 ) Application received
> 2) In Progress
> 
> If it is "In progress" does that mean I got a CO??
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz



i get confused each time i log in

10 minuets bak I logged-in: All my Attachment disappeared, Application status changed from "In progress" back to "Received"  (I have CO assigned since Oct31st)

5 minuets bak: Attachments re-appeared  but still showing only "Received"

perhaps no point worring & :smash:

lets :rockon: :drum: :music:



See how those terms r explained 

*******************************************
Explanation of the status of an application is shown below:
*Incomplete*
Entry of information for the application has not yet been completed.

*Application received* :third:
The application has been received and is awaiting lodgement.

*In Progress* :second:
The application has been received and is awaiting assessment.

*Finalised* :first:
The application has been lodged and assessed.


----------



## bhura

What is happening with co allocation ? Clueless


----------



## sydney1975

plutology said:


> to anyone..
> 
> did your CO request home country PCC?
> 
> i hvnt uploaded home country PCC. but my co didnt request for it.
> 
> she only requests for PCC from country where i stay now. overseas.


Hi plutology,

I do not think the CO requests for PCC for specific countries per say. In the list of documents which my CO had asked to re-send, she had provided a checklist which mentioned about Evidence Of Character i.e. _"In order to be granted a visa for entry to Australia you must meet the character test. You must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12
months or more in the last 10 years, these 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively."_

So it was a generic request, but I as an applicant should know if I have stayed more than 12 months in any other country in the last 10 years (apart from your home country i.e. the country in which you are citizen of) then I have to ensure that I produce PCC from that country as well as from your home (own) country. I guess most of us would have got PCC ready from our home country well in advance even before the CO requests. But for countries where we have spent more than 10 years we may need to provide evidence as to for what purpose we need the PCC for....I know some countries do insist on providing proof of why the PCC is being requested....so you can attach the file you would have received from the CO as evidence of being asked to get PCC from the country where you had spent 12 months and more.

That's what I have done for Netherlands PCC and it is under process. So my suggestion to you is do not wait for explicit requests from the CO to upload PCC from specific countries...and if you already have your home PCC done....then why wait....go ahead and upload it....thay you are done with all the action items from your end and then sit back and wait patiently to hear back from the CO informing you that you have granted the visa !!!!:clap2:


----------



## kristy711

omarau said:


> well i think DIAC has a set of rules to whether or not one's application is referred to external agency (ASIO) for security checks. Currently, applicants from India dont seem to be on that set of rules so they are not getting referred or they are getting referred but undergo simple security checks that average around a maximum 1 months. On the other hand, applicants from countries like Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iran, and ME countries undergo an in depth security checks that average between 6 - 12 months in best case scenario. Unfortunately, it seems im undergoing that kind of lengthy security checks.



Hello and thanks for information,

Could somebody please advice me. My husband (dependant family member) is from Afghanistan and still has Afghani passport. However, he has been staying for over 10 years in Cyprus as PR. We only had to submit Cyprus PCC. 
So, would those lengthy security checks apply for him? Or, as a Cyprus PR it would take quicker?

Your opinions would be very appreciated

Thanks


----------



## arvindb81

thewall said:


> i get confused each time i log in
> 
> 10 minuets bak I logged-in: All my Attachment disappeared, Application status changed from "In progress" back to "Received"  (I have CO assigned since Oct31st)
> 
> 5 minuets bak: Attachments re-appeared  but still showing only "Received"
> 
> perhaps no point worring & :smash:
> 
> lets :rockon: :drum: :music:
> 
> 
> 
> See how those terms r explained
> 
> *******************************************
> Explanation of the status of an application is shown below:
> *Incomplete*
> Entry of information for the application has not yet been completed.
> 
> *Application received* :third:
> The application has been received and is awaiting lodgement.
> 
> *In Progress* :second:
> The application has been received and is awaiting assessment.
> 
> *Finalised* :first:
> The application has been lodged and assessed.


Hi,

I see in your signature that CO got assigned to you on Oct31. even i have lodged on Oct 27th but CO havent got allocated still.

Can you let me know your points?


----------



## arvindb81

Hi Guys,
Can anyone tell me how will we know if CO got assigned? Do we get email? 

Im so much confused here.... I lodged my application on OCT27th and till now there is no email from anyone.

Now when i login i see the link for Health Examination & Charater Assessments and it says that i have complete few tests mentioned in it.

Is this normal? does everyone get this link after lodging visa or does this mean that CO got allocated and he is asking for these things?

Please help me here


----------



## shaijasa2

had a query. once you are granted PR under Vusa 189, what is the latest date by which one has to enter in Australia. I think its specified in the visa grant letter. But if some one can give first hand information if its 6 months, 8 months or more.


----------



## plutology

sydney1975 said:


> Hi plutology,
> 
> I do not think the CO requests for PCC for specific countries per say. if you already have your home PCC done....then why wait....go ahead and upload it....thay you are done with all the action items from your end and then sit back and wait patiently to hear back from the CO informing you that you have granted the visa !!!!:clap2:


thanks sydney 1975

im now on my way to Police HQ to submit my PCC application.. hehe

cheers


----------



## getsetgo

shaijasa2 said:


> had a query. once you are granted PR under Vusa 189, what is the latest date by which one has to enter in Australia. I think its specified in the visa grant letter. But if some one can give first hand information if its 6 months, 8 months or more.


Its 1 year from d date of pcc or medical ..usually


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> i get confused each time i log in
> 
> 10 minuets bak I logged-in: All my Attachment disappeared, Application status changed from "In progress" back to "Received"  (I have CO assigned since Oct31st)
> 
> 5 minuets bak: Attachments re-appeared  but still showing only "Received"
> 
> perhaps no point worring & :smash:
> 
> lets :rockon: :drum: :music:
> 
> 
> 
> See how those terms r explained
> 
> *******************************************
> Explanation of the status of an application is shown below:
> *Incomplete*
> Entry of information for the application has not yet been completed.
> 
> *Application received* :third:
> The application has been received and is awaiting lodgement.
> 
> *In Progress* :second:
> The application has been received and is awaiting assessment.
> 
> *Finalised* :first:
> The application has been lodged and assessed.


Just chill, I suppose. E-visa system is very disappointing. Your grants is not very far, any way


----------



## Kangaroo20

arvindb81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can anyone tell me how will we know if CO got assigned? Do we get email?
> 
> Im so much confused here.... I lodged my application on OCT27th and till now there is no email from anyone.
> 
> Now when i login i see the link for Health Examination & Charater Assessments and it says that i have complete few tests mentioned in it.
> 
> Is this normal? does everyone get this link after lodging visa or does this mean that CO got allocated and he is asking for these things?
> 
> Please help me here


You should go ahead and complete the medical test. It is very normal and standard for every applicant. If by character assessment you mean Form 80, you could complete filling it up and upload. However, these links dont mean that you have a CO. 4-5 weeks are standard time for CO allocation, so you can hope to get a CO real soon. Good luck.


----------



## thewall

arvindb81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see in your signature that CO got assigned to you on Oct31. even i have lodged on Oct 27th but CO havent got allocated still.
> 
> Can you let me know your points?



I dont think CO allocation is based on points.

It could be how fast your VAC Payment was approved (in my case instantly), u received Ack (for me in 2 hours), then Batch allocation load in DIAC (i had Team4 CO allocated Oct 31)

As per DIAC website, u have to wait 5 weeks for 189 CO allocation (of course, that doesnt mean u wont get any earlier )

Cheers!


----------



## thewall

plutology said:


> to anyone..
> 
> did your CO request home country PCC?
> 
> i hvnt uploaded home country PCC. but my co didnt request for it.
> 
> she only requests for PCC from country where i stay now. overseas.



Yes, In my case CO clearly mentioned home country name in requirement doc.pdf (even though i had it uploaded - perhaps there were issues in online upload link)


----------



## ausv

vvprashanth said:


> Even i don't understand why i am not getting the CO...


You guys are not alone, even I'm eagerly waiting for CO :juggle: checking mail and application every 5 mins :ranger:


----------



## rkv146

ausv said:


> You guys are not alone, even I'm eagerly waiting for CO :juggle: checking mail and application every 5 mins :ranger:


Add me to the Queue Guys!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi All,

I did my medicals in Australia. MediBank sent me the results in an envelop and it says "DO Not Open You Have To Present This To IMMI".
Isnt this online??? Do we have to mail this back to IMMI??


Cheers
Wiz


----------



## plutology

surprise that my co is quite responsive..

email her this morning and she replied that our health are fine... 

one small step


----------



## Sreekanth

ausv said:


> You guys are not alone, even I'm eagerly waiting for CO :juggle: checking mail and application every 5 mins :ranger:


Hi ausv
Have u sent an email or tried calling them as to why CO is not yet allocated for ur case.. as I think 5 weeks are up since u lodged ?

According to their website CO should be allocated with in 5 weeks of lodging..

sounds really bad that.. people lodged on nov 9th are getting CO with same subclass 189 and not us..


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> Hi ausv
> Have u sent an email or tried calling them as to why CO is not yet allocated for ur case.. as I think 5 weeks are up since u lodged ?
> 
> According to their website CO should be allocated with in 5 weeks of lodging..
> 
> sounds really bad that.. people lodged on nov 9th are getting CO with same subclass 189 and not us..


Hii,

One who lodged on Nov 17th got his CO today!!!
regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> One who lodged on Nov 17th got his CO today!!!
> regards
> RK


yeah.. saw that....it's 190 subclass...


----------



## fivetd

shaijasa2 said:


> had a query. once you are granted PR under Vusa 189, what is the latest date by which one has to enter in Australia. I think its specified in the visa grant letter. But if some one can give first hand information if its 6 months, 8 months or more.


1 year from your meds or pcc depending what was done first.


----------



## sydney1975

plutology said:


> surprise that my co is quite responsive..
> 
> email her this morning and she replied that our health are fine...
> 
> one small step


pluto,

your CO is from which team and initials? Can you please update your timelines in your signature?


----------



## immi888

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I did my medicals in Australia. MediBank sent me the results in an envelop and it says "DO Not Open You Have To Present This To IMMI".
> Isnt this online??? Do we have to mail this back to IMMI??
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


Keep it and DON'T OPEN it. It's just a backup - just in case co can't see the online one due to IT issues - he can then ask you to mail it to him.


----------



## Bada_ping

*More wait for medicals*

Hey Guys...I received an email from global health on 26/11/2012 in return of my query about my medical updates as it was referred to a MOC they replied with what follows:

Global Health is currently experiencing a backlog in processing health cases, late last week they were processing electronic cases received in the first week of September, 2012. 

So those who r in the same boat as me who made their medics in October will expect to wait about 6 or 8 more weeks  till the medics are finalised 

and guys my CO told me:
I am currently waiting finalisation of your medical results, which have been referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth for assessment. I will advise you if any further documents is required.

does that mean he just waits my medicals to be finalised for his final judgement or does that mean that my case might also go for an external check after that...as I was asked to supply form 80 about a month ago and I did, taking in consideration that my country is considered a high risk one.


----------



## IPS

Hi Folks,

I got another query, Can i and my spouse apply for Medical from diff states?? I am in Mumbai currently and she is Delhi. 

So can we get it done individually??

Also, Med can only be done after filling the Visa or can it also be done prior to filling the Visa??

Please advise..

Cheers
IPS


----------



## omarau

Bada_ping said:


> Hey Guys...I received an email from global health on 26/11/2012 in return of my query about my medical updates as it was referred to a MOC they replied with what follows:
> 
> Global Health is currently experiencing a backlog in processing health cases, late last week they were processing electronic cases received in the first week of September, 2012.
> 
> So those who r in the same boat as me who made their medics in October will expect to wait about 6 or 8 more weeks  till the medics are finalised
> 
> and guys my CO told me:
> I am currently waiting finalisation of your medical results, which have been referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth for assessment. I will advise you if any further documents is required.
> 
> does that mean he just waits my medicals to be finalised for his final judgement or does that mean that my case might also go for an external check after that...as I was asked to supply form 80 about a month ago and I did, taking in consideration that my country is considered a high risk one.


what was the question you asked your CO to get this answer?


----------



## getsetgo

IPS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got another query, Can i and my spouse apply for Medical from diff states?? I am in Mumbai currently and she is Delhi.
> 
> So can we get it done individually??
> 
> Also, Med can only be done after filling the Visa or can it also be done prior to filling the Visa??
> 
> Please advise..
> 
> Cheers
> IPS


You can get it done from different states.
You can do it only after lodging visa. You need your trn Number for it


----------



## IPS

getsetgo said:


> You can get it done from different states.
> You can do it only after lodging visa. You need your trn Number for it


Thanks for the info....

Cheers
IPS


----------



## Chin2

*MY updated signature*

Hi Guys!!

I have updated my signature ....Now waiting for CO Uncle or aunty:ranger:

Thanks !!:juggle:


----------



## Bada_ping

Nothing actually. He asked for some papers (payslips, bank statements, superannuation statements, PCC, Medical, Form 1221, form 80) I supplied the requested documents and asked him to confirm upon receiving them. He confirmed and told me "waiting finalisation of your medical results, which have been referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth for assessment. I will advise you if any further documents is required". He didnt say anything about external checks and I have not received any employment checks yet for about a month since last I was contacted by my CO. At this point I do not understand anything Iam with team 33 and people say that it is unpredictable ...it seems they r right. Wish me luck.


----------



## omarau

Bada_ping said:


> Nothing actually. He asked for some papers (payslips, bank statements, superannuation statements, PCC, Medical, Form 1221, form 80) I supplied the requested documents and asked him to confirm upon receiving them. He confirmed and told me "waiting finalisation of your medical results, which have been referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth for assessment. I will advise you if any further documents is required". He didnt say anything about external checks and I have not received any employment checks yet for about a month since last I was contacted by my CO. At this point I do not understand anything Iam with team 33 and people say that it is unpredictable ...it seems they r right. Wish me luck.


you could be the lucky one, who gets the grant without job verification or security assessment. they promised to finalize 190 visa within 6 months of lodgement. lets wait and see how committed are they to their promise.


----------



## sam18

Hi all,
Is there anyone in the forum who lodged visa on 19 november and got the acknowledgement?
I lodged 189 visa on 19th and still waiting for the acknowledgement. I asked my agent but he did not get any acknowledgement from immigration.


----------



## sameera207

Guys,

Can somebody specify the approx times for the below:

1. Acknowledgement after payment
2. CO allocation for 189 after acknowkedgement.
3. Grant after CO allocation n required doc submission

thanks


----------



## AnneChristina

1. 1 - 7 days
2. 2 - 5 weeks
3. 0 - 7 days if there are no delays with medicals; otherwise up to 2 months


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> 1. 1 - 7 days
> 2. 2 - 5 weeks
> 3. 0 - 7 days if there are no delays with medicals; otherwise up to 2 months


Hii
Anne,

Hows ur visa process going on?

I have a good News.. Today my medical link is also activated.. I got a mail from health strategy that there was some issue , so they have rectified and given me a new Id with which i can do my medicals also now!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## AnneChristina

rkv146 said:


> Hii
> Anne,
> 
> Hows ur visa process going on?
> 
> I have a good News.. Today my medical link is also activated.. I got a mail from health strategy that there was some issue , so they have rectified and given me a new Id with which i can do my medicals also now!!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


That's great news! Congratulations :clap2:

With me same old same old  Waiting for the FBI clearance. Expect to see the charge on my credit card in about 2 weeks and then I'll be running to my mailbox everyday first thing in the morning until I hold the precious envelope in my hands


----------



## sameera207

AnneChristina said:


> 1. 1 - 7 days
> 2. 2 - 5 weeks
> 3. 0 - 7 days if there are no delays with medicals; otherwise up to 2 months


thanks Anne. You are a legend.


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> That's great news! Congratulations :clap2:
> 
> With me same old same old  Waiting for the FBI clearance. Expect to see the charge on my credit card in about 2 weeks and then I'll be running to my mailbox everyday first thing in the morning until I hold the precious envelope in my hands


DOn worry hopefully it will charged soon!!! unless ur eager to see the charge give me ur card Number!!! and I will charge a Bottle of wine for myself for the same amount!!lol......

I am going to do medicals on Friday...

Hopefully the CO will also now come soon..

Regards
RK


----------



## AnneChristina

rkv146 said:


> DOn worry hopefully it will charged soon!!! unless ur eager to see the charge give me ur card Number!!! and I will charge a Bottle of wine for myself for the same amount!!lol......
> 
> I am going to do medicals on Friday...
> 
> Hopefully the CO will also now come soon..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Haha, only if you buy an Australian wine 

Good luck with the medicals. And I hope you'll get a CO soon. It seems some people have to wait a bit longer nowadays (of course, since the number of invitations has been increased), but I hope it won't be too long.
Keep us posted


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, only if you buy an Australian wine
> 
> Good luck with the medicals. And I hope you'll get a CO soon. It seems some people have to wait a bit longer nowadays (of course, since the number of invitations has been increased), but I hope it won't be too long.
> Keep us posted


sure.. My ideal hope is to get a Grant by end of feb, so that i can make my travel by end of March...

I hope the CO gets allocated before the Christmas or atleast once they come back from vacation..

Regards
RK


----------



## sumi.24

Hi All,

We mailed CO twice for last two days, neither CO replied nor we received the automated reply mail from team.
I am just wondering what would be the reason?

Any advise please!!!


----------



## thewall

sumi.24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We mailed CO twice for last two days, neither CO replied nor we received the automated reply mail from team.
> I am just wondering what would be the reason?
> 
> Any advise please!!!



Let them come back to u - if they need anything.

I have not heard anything in 28 days, since i sent all requested docs. I got to kno from GH, my MED got referred - hence dont expect any reply unless CO has complete list in hand to finalize case.


----------



## sumi.24

thewall said:


> Let them come back to u - if they need anything.
> 
> I have not heard anything in 28 days, since i sent all requested docs. I got to kno from GH, my MED got referred - hence dont expect any reply unless CO has complete list in hand to finalize case.


Thanks for the info, but that does mean you will not even receive the automated thank you reply from the team too?


----------



## thewall

sumi.24 said:


> Thanks for the info, but that does mean you will not even receive the automated thank you reply from the team too?



Sure, there was automated one instantly; saying - reply in 7 working days.

but i didnt bother much, when I got reply from GH, knowing I got stuck with Medical. List remains incomplete still.

Is there anything urgent u need to kno - perhaps this forum could help


----------



## immi888

sumi.24 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We mailed CO twice for last two days, neither CO replied nor we received the automated reply mail from team.
> I am just wondering what would be the reason?
> 
> Any advise please!!!


Is this the 2nd/ 3rd time you emailed your co? Some automated email systems only send you the automated reply once (when you first sent them an email). So if you email them a 2nd time (or more times), you will not get an automated reply.


----------



## sumi.24

thewall said:


> Sure, there was automated one instantly; saying - reply in 7 working days.
> 
> but i didnt bother much, when I got reply from GH, knowing I got stuck with Medical. List remains incomplete still.
> 
> Is there anything urgent u need to kno - perhaps this forum could help



Our Son Meds were finalized and CO told that it may take 2 to 3 weeks to finalize our Meds. So we just mailed asking for our MEDS outcome since it is already 3 weeks and we haven't heard anything from them. We didn't receive any automated reply when I send mail and I am not sure whether they received my mail or not which is the only concern.


----------



## thewall

sumi.24 said:


> Our Son Meds were finalized and CO told that it may take 2 to 3 weeks to finalize our Meds. So we just mailed asking for our MEDS outcome since it is already 3 weeks and we haven't heard anything from them. We didn't receive any automated reply when I send mail and I am not sure whether they received my mail or not which is the only concern.


Well, now u kno why we gather here online. U r not alone

switch to *this thread*, if u were not following already 

CO is not responsible for finalizing your Med report - its rather MOC at GH. Exactly the same reason I am also waiting. Now I will follow u 

Cheers!


----------



## immi888

sumi.24 said:


> Our Son Meds were finalized and CO told that it may take 2 to 3 weeks to finalize our Meds. So we just mailed asking for our MEDS outcome since it is already 3 weeks and we haven't heard anything from them. We didn't receive any automated reply when I send mail and I am not sure whether they received my mail or not which is the only concern.


As long as your email did not bounce back, it should be fine. Let the co do his work - he'll revert when he has done his work. All the best!


----------



## immi888

AnneChristina said:


> That's great news! Congratulations :clap2:
> 
> With me same old same old  Waiting for the FBI clearance. Expect to see the charge on my credit card in about 2 weeks and then I'll be running to my mailbox everyday first thing in the morning until I hold the precious envelope in my hands


Anne is always running to the mailbox ...haha 

Are you waking up early in the morning (to be able to run to the mailbox when your envelope comes) and sleeping normal hours now ?? haha


----------



## sumi.24

thewall said:


> Well, now u kno why we gather here online. U r not alone
> 
> switch to *this thread*, if u were not following already
> 
> CO is not responsible for finalizing your Med report - its rather MOC at GH. Exactly the same reason I am also waiting. Now I will follow u
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for the info...
But how will i know if my MEDS are in referred status since my status is shown as requested on evisa application. Same status for my son too though CO officially declared that my son Meds is finalized.

I am just wondering whether anyone faced such issue not receiving automated reply within recent days, I am from Team 2 and my CO initials are TS.


----------



## immi888

sumi.24 said:


> Thanks for the info...
> But how will i know if my MEDS are in referred status since my status is shown as requested on evisa application. Same status for my son too though CO officially declared that my son Meds is finalized.
> 
> I am just wondering whether anyone faced such issue not receiving automated reply within recent days, I am from Team 2 and my CO initials are TS.


The status on the evisa is not indicative of anything becuase it's up to the co to manually change the status and he may do so once he has done everything and grant is ready, or in each step of the process. It's different with each co. Much depends on how easy it is for them to work on the evisa system.

As for automated replies, as mentioned earlier, if it's the 2nd email onwards, you may not get one. I've applied for several other visas before as I've been in Australia since my student days, so speaking from experience.


----------



## naseefoz

Mates,

I have lodged my 190 application on oct 21 and till date haven't got a CO for my application.
Canu anyone advice me on what to be done further..

Confused and bit worried.
Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## fivetd

In my case all documents except meds have received status. The meds have the status requested but the CO is aware they are referred. So depends on the CO of he changes the status or not. Some people got the grant letter with most of docs still requested or just received and not MET.


----------



## getsetgo

naseefoz said:


> Mates,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 application on oct 21 and till date haven't got a CO for my application.
> Canu anyone advice me on what to be done further..
> 
> Confused and bit worried.
> Any help would be very much appreciated.


- you could try checking with health strategies for your med status..
- the positive side might be all ur docs are inplace and co doesnt need anything more from you so u might directly get a grant (lets hope it is this case)


----------



## thewall

sumi.24 said:


> Thanks for the info...
> But how will i know if my MEDS are in referred status since my status is shown as requested on evisa application. Same status for my son too though CO officially declared that my son Meds is finalized.
> 
> I am just wondering whether anyone faced such issue not receiving automated reply within recent days, I am from Team 2 and my CO initials are TS.



Did i mention your situation is exactly same as mine, now it matches our Status page too (same as u described). 

In your position I'd rather try to get when Med got referred - so that i kno where m i in the queue, the email address is mentioned in the other thread. They gave me exactly when mine got referred. FYI, yesterday someone got Med finalized (who was referred on Oct 4th)

Cheers!


----------



## thewall

fivetd said:


> In my case all documents except meds have received status. The meds have the status requested but the CO is aware they are referred. So depends on the CO of he changes the status or not. Some people got the grant letter with most of docs still requested or just received and not MET.



So far in Skillselect status page, i havnt heard anyone had "MET" status. (correct me if wrong)

so far I have seen following: Recomended, Received, Requested, Not Required, some lucky folks had Med as "BF'  (some sort of Priority - it seemed)


----------



## Sreekanth

naseefoz said:


> Mates,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 application on oct 21 and till date haven't got a CO for my application.
> Canu anyone advice me on what to be done further..
> 
> Confused and bit worried.
> Any help would be very much appreciated.


hi naseefoz
is there a mail to which we can send and ask about CO allocation..
I am bit worried tooo.. as i have applied on 30 oct and still no CO.

will they see our documents briefly before CO allocation? Also there are few other members who have lodged on oct 24th and still no CO. is there a pattern for unlucky guys like us? i seriously don't understand..

fellow mates..please throw some light on this


----------



## naseefoz

getsetgo said:


> - you could try checking with health strategies for your med status..
> - the positive side might be all ur docs are inplace and co doesnt need anything more from you so u might directly get a grant (lets hope it is this case)



thanks for that positive words getsetgo.


I have enquired with the health department and got confirmation that my medicals are finalised and link is updated for the CO to view.

I still have to upload form 80 and PCC though..

Lets hope for some good news


----------



## sumi.24

thewall said:


> Did i mention your situation is exactly same as mine, now it matches our Status page too (same as u described).
> 
> In your position I'd rather try to get when Med got referred - so that i kno where m i in the queue, the email address is mentioned in the other thread. They gave me exactly when mine got referred. FYI, yesterday someone got Med finalized (who was referred on Oct 4th)
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you so much wall...
You are simply great, thanks for the info and good to know that we are sailing in the same boat...will drop a mail to them and keep you posted...

All the Best...

Keep in touch...


----------



## sumi.24

immi888 said:


> The status on the evisa is not indicative of anything becuase it's up to the co to manually change the status and he may do so once he has done everything and grant is ready, or in each step of the process. It's different with each co. Much depends on how easy it is for them to work on the evisa system.
> 
> As for automated replies, as mentioned earlier, if it's the 2nd email onwards, you may not get one. I've applied for several other visas before as I've been in Australia since my student days, so speaking from experience.


Thank you so much expert...
Your contributions to the forum is really much helpful and needed...

Thanks!!!


----------



## jeevi

HI guys,
I wanted to know how long does the medical test at medibank take to be completed.Coz i was wondering if My lunch break would be enought to get it done.Your input will be really appreciated.


----------



## omarkk

plutology said:


> Guys.. I've just received 1st email from my CO. Finally got my CO allocated today.
> 
> 2 Nov Lodged. 26 Nov CO allocated.


Congrats...:clap2:


----------



## lobdon2012

Received invitation on 2/10/2012, applied on 5/11/2012, CO allocated in 4 weeks, CO sent form 80 n 1221 to be filled in another 2 weeks. Did medical on 9th Nov. I'm in the UK ( off shore applicant), uk one of the automated medical system participating countries so they update their system right away I believe. I have finally attached all required docs 1 week ago. Could someone possibly provide an indication as to when will I likely receive a grant. Thanx.


----------



## lobdon2012

Received invitation on 2/10/2012, applied on 5/11/2012, CO allocated in 4 weeks, CO sent form 80 n 1221 to be filled in another 2 weeks. Did medical on 9th Nov. I'm in the UK ( off shore applicant), uk one of the automated medical system participating countries so they update their system right away I believe. I have finally attached all required docs 1 week ago. Could someone possibly provide an indication as to when will I likely receive a grant. Thanx.

Correction : Received invitation on 2/10/2012, applied on 5/10/2012.


----------



## nima_vbk

Hi even I have all my documents uploaded. Will I be getting the same ??? expecting so high.
what time did you get the email . but why did it take 1 month for CO to be assigned


----------



## showib49

*189 Visa Document Query*

Hay every one. I got invitation for 189 and lodged my application on November 20 but didnt get any ACK till today. Is the department take enough time? Secondly I uploaded my documents and after two days my status of progress of these documents are "Received" except my IELTS. its still showig "Required". Should I re upload my IELTS certificate?


----------



## getsetgo

showib49 said:


> Hay every one. I got invitation for 189 and lodged my application on November 20 but didnt get any ACK till today. Is the department take enough time? Secondly I uploaded my documents and after two days my status of progress of these documents are "Received" except my IELTS. its still showig "Required". Should I re upload my IELTS certificate?


You shld b getting an ack email soon.
Dont worry about the status of documents. Once co is assigned he will ask u if he needs any documents.


----------



## showib49

*Thanks*



getsetgo said:


> You shld b getting an ack email soon.
> Dont worry about the status of documents. Once co is assigned he will ask u if he needs any documents.



Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## anj0907

Hi Guys...has anyone heard of any 189 (offshore applicant) getting Visa grant recently? I haven't heard of any recently and wondering what is happening...


----------



## thewall

anj0907 said:


> Hi Guys...has anyone heard of any 189 (offshore applicant) getting Visa grant recently? I haven't heard of any recently and wondering what is happening...



Off-shore Med : :washing:


----------



## anj0907

thewall said:


> Off-shore Med : :washing:


So does that mean...all offshore applicant's medicals are referred now...??


----------



## thewall

anj0907 said:


> So does that mean...all offshore applicant's medicals are referred now...??


let us kno, if u get lucky. 
i noticed only a few could escape


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> let us kno, if u get lucky.
> i noticed only a few could escape


I wonder what exactly are they looking for ?


----------



## AnneChristina

immi888 said:


> Anne is always running to the mailbox ...haha
> 
> Are you waking up early in the morning (to be able to run to the mailbox when your envelope comes) and sleeping normal hours now ?? haha


----------



## Kangaroo20

jeevi said:


> HI guys,
> I wanted to know how long does the medical test at medibank take to be completed.Coz i was wondering if My lunch break would be enought to get it done.Your input will be really appreciated.


The test itself is hardly 45 minutes including everything. However, there could be a long queue. You have to take a token when you reach there. So, you can imagine, you could be after 50 people or 5. My booking was at 1.30 and I was done around 4. 
BTW, I went to the Surry hills one which is fav. place for USYD and UTS students !

Maybe, now you could decide if your lunch break is sufficient or not ?


----------



## forhad

Got an email from CO today. She is awaiting for my Medical Examinations Result. According to HOC it might take 6 to 8 week to get the medical result. 

I asked her that is there any verification pending or only meds?

She replied that she is awaiting for meds result. My employment verification is done so far. Out of 5 they called to 4 employers. 

So is there any chance that after the meds result my case will go for external check? 

Any one knows which applications HOC currently processing? I mean the date and usually how much time it take to process application by HOC?


----------



## thewall

forhad said:


> Got an email from CO today. She is awaiting for my Medical Examinations Result. According to HOC it might take 6 to 8 week to get the medical result.
> 
> I asked her that is there any verification pending or only meds?
> 
> She replied that she is awaiting for meds result. My employment verification is done so far. Out of 5 they called to 4 employers.
> 
> So is there any chance that after the meds result my case will go for external check?
> 
> Any one knows which applications HOC currently processing? I mean the date and usually how much time it take to process application by HOC?



join us here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-referred-what-does-mean-104.html#post970198


----------



## shohagkuet

forhad said:


> Got an email from CO today. She is awaiting for my Medical Examinations Result. According to HOC it might take 6 to 8 week to get the medical result.
> 
> I asked her that is there any verification pending or only meds?
> 
> She replied that she is awaiting for meds result. My employment verification is done so far. Out of 5 they called to 4 employers.
> 
> So is there any chance that after the meds result my case will go for external check?
> 
> Any one knows which applications HOC currently processing? I mean the date and usually how much time it take to process application by HOC?


Hi Forhad,

It seems you will not be undergone for any external check....Hope for the best....I think u will get the grant as soon as your medical finalized....


----------



## forhad

shohagkuet said:


> Hi Forhad,
> 
> It seems you will not be undergone for any external check....Hope for the best....I think u will get the grant as soon as your medical finalized....


Hi Shohag,

Thanks for adding some light in the dark. 

My result uploaded on 3rd October and every thing was fine for both of us. Any guess when my meds could be finalized?


----------



## forhad

thewall said:


> join us here
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-referred-what-does-mean-104.html#post970198


Is there any place from where we can get info about HOC case processing date?


----------



## shohagkuet

forhad said:


> Hi Shohag,
> 
> Thanks for adding some light in the dark.
> 
> My result uploaded on 3rd October and every thing was fine for both of us. Any guess when my meds could be finalized?


So far I found in this forum that, HOC are in huge backlog and they are taking much time to clear...you should get the response by one month.....but I think they will go on leave from 20/22 Dec and will resume from 05/06 Jan'13


----------



## thewall

forhad said:


> Hi Shohag,
> 
> Thanks for adding some light in the dark.
> 
> My result uploaded on 3rd October and every thing was fine for both of us. Any guess when my meds could be finalized?



Pls share your thought in the thread I pasted above.

This week we saw Sep25th ~ Oct4th referred cases getting finalized.


----------



## ScorpKing

Great Forum....lodged my application on 17th nov..got ack on 22nd....now waiting for CO and my medical test


----------



## rkumar1

I applied on 19th and got ack. on 22 Nov..


----------



## rkumar1

rkv146 said:


> DOn worry hopefully it will charged soon!!! unless ur eager to see the charge give me ur card Number!!! and I will charge a Bottle of wine for myself for the same amount!!lol......
> 
> I am going to do medicals on Friday...
> 
> Hopefully the CO will also now come soon..
> 
> Regards
> RK




Hi RK.. i have one small query. i applied on 19th got my ackn email on 22. I am planning to finish my PCC but i asked 2 of my friends who gone through medicals and also my agent both suggested that wait for CO assignment for medicals..but every one on this forum suggest we can do it now as when i see my application status i can see link is active for to schedule medical for primary and secondary applicant...please suggest..


----------



## rkv146

rkumar1 said:


> Hi RK.. i have one small query. i applied on 19th got my ackn email on 22. I am planning to finish my PCC but i asked 2 of my friends who gone through medicals and also my agent both suggested that wait for CO assignment for medicals..but every one on this forum suggest we can do it now as when i see my application status i can see link is active for to schedule medical for primary and secondary applicant...please suggest..



Hi Kumar,

If the Link Organize your Health is active you can schedule the mestdicals!!!

The main reason fellow members request to wait for CO, is the Initial entry date in grant is dervived from the Date of PCC/meds whicever is earlier.. SO they suggest to wait so that u get a longer date in the Grant.

However if you have made ur plans clear, then I suggest u can start medicals and PCC..

For PCC please check with your PSK, some pSK ask for letter from CO stating PCC is needed.

Regards
RK


----------



## rkumar1

Sorry for posting same query again but i don't want to stuck in PCC..so please respond..

Originally Posted by rkumar1 
Hi Friends ......need assistance if any one can suggest me on my query..looking reply from All experts

I am confused with another query regarding my PCC. I am staying in Delhi on a rented housse. my Native place is Rohtak in Haryana but my passport is issued from New Delhi (it marked on my passport Place of issue is Delhi). Now i was thinking to get PCC from my native place but as confirmed to me by agent from my native place that all PCC certificate are migrated online and i need to get PCC from Delhi Itself. I am leaving in Delhi only. (Even i tried to contact Passport seva kendra CC and they suggested me registed online fill form and upload it online also take print of that form and visit to Regional passport office and final ans can be give to me by RPO when i submit the documents...Can any please suggest me what would be the solution for this,,is any one aware of any agent who can help me to get my PCC certificate soon....

Reply from our forum senior member (destinationaustralia)
Please keep things simple. taking your case into consideration follow this,
1) Log on to passport web site. Follow instructions and submit online application for PCC.
2) Imp- Fill in all details exactly as in your current passport including your address.
3) Choose a PSK in Delhi and day/time (if any) for appointment.
4) Take a print out.
5) On day of appointment(if any) go to PSK with- Copy of online appl. printout, passport, copy of biodata pages of passport, one blank page of passport, INR 500. If you fill in details same as that in your passport no other docs. are required.
6) You'll get the PCC in 1-2 hrs (Stamp on passport and a (printed certificate)

Cheers!

But still my friends recommending me to select marital status in PSK online application to single..as if mention status as married then it will delay in PCC for my wife because then police will be doing the verification for my at my address (Fact that I am not at the address which is mentioned in my passport)..also I am worried even if we both me and my wife apply for the PCC as single and any PSK will ask for the acknowledgment then I will be in big trouble as my name and my wife name is mentioned on that letter and address mentioned on it is for Delhi not the address which is on passport..Sorry for posting the same question 2nd time..if any can suggest me on this..


----------



## mja123

rkumar1 said:


> Sorry for posting same query again but i don't want to stuck in PCC..so please respond..
> 
> Originally Posted by rkumar1
> Hi Friends ......need assistance if any one can suggest me on my query..looking reply from All experts
> 
> I am confused with another query regarding my PCC. I am staying in Delhi on a rented housse. my Native place is Rohtak in Haryana but my passport is issued from New Delhi (it marked on my passport Place of issue is Delhi). Now i was thinking to get PCC from my native place but as confirmed to me by agent from my native place that all PCC certificate are migrated online and i need to get PCC from Delhi Itself. I am leaving in Delhi only. (Even i tried to contact Passport seva kendra CC and they suggested me registed online fill form and upload it online also take print of that form and visit to Regional passport office and final ans can be give to me by RPO when i submit the documents...Can any please suggest me what would be the solution for this,,is any one aware of any agent who can help me to get my PCC certificate soon....
> 
> Reply from our forum senior member (destinationaustralia)
> Please keep things simple. taking your case into consideration follow this,
> 1) Log on to passport web site. Follow instructions and submit online application for PCC.
> 2) Imp- Fill in all details exactly as in your current passport including your address.
> 3) Choose a PSK in Delhi and day/time (if any) for appointment.
> 4) Take a print out.
> 5) On day of appointment(if any) go to PSK with- Copy of online appl. printout, passport, copy of biodata pages of passport, one blank page of passport, INR 500. If you fill in details same as that in your passport no other docs. are required.
> 6) You'll get the PCC in 1-2 hrs (Stamp on passport and a (printed certificate)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> But still my friends recommending me to select marital status in PSK online application to single..as if mention status as married then it will delay in PCC for my wife because then police will be doing the verification for my at my address (Fact that I am not at the address which is mentioned in my passport)..also I am worried even if we both me and my wife apply for the PCC as single and any PSK will ask for the acknowledgment then I will be in big trouble as my name and my wife name is mentioned on that letter and address mentioned on it is for Delhinot the address which is on passport..Sorry for posting the same question 2nd time..if any can suggest me on this..


me and my wife got PCC from PSK Bangalore within 30 minutes. My wife specified that she is married but mentioned the address present in the Passport, though she is staying at a different address now. there should not be any issue with that


----------



## Sreekanth

Hi mja123
How many years of experience are u claiming ?
and were they any statutory declarations for references letters or
all the letters were on letter head?

I have applied on oct 30th and still no CO and..i was wondering 
if our documents get pre-screen even before they are assigned to CO


----------



## omarau

Hello guys, 

I started a new thread for http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...skillselect-189-190-high-risk-applicants.html

Those who come from a High Risk country, please check and share your thoughts, 
thank you.


----------



## rkumar1

Are you sure that our documents get pre-screen..that could be one reason for delay in our process ?


----------



## Sreekanth

rkumar1 said:


> Are you sure that our documents get pre-screen..that could be one reason for delay in our process ?


Hi 

When i asked my agent he said so..but i am not fully convinced that it gets a pre-screen..it's just my thought.....also, otherwise how is it possible to get CO who has filed on nov 9th (same class, same occupation code, and offshore applicant) and no CO who has filed on 21st oct ? going crazy thinking about the possibilities ...


----------



## vvprashanth

Sreekanth said:
 

> Hi
> 
> When i asked my agent he said so..but i am not fully convinced that it gets a pre-screen..it's just my thought.....also, otherwise how is it possible to get CO who has filed on nov 9th (same class, same occupation code, and offshore applicant) and no CO who has filed on 21st oct ? going crazy thinking about the possibilities ...


Yeah... Not sure what's gng on with the CO allocation... Gng mad thinking about this....:-(


----------



## mja123

Sreekanth said:


> Hi mja123
> How many years of experience are u claiming ?
> and were they any statutory declarations for references letters or
> all the letters were on letter head?
> 
> I have applied on oct 30th and still no CO and..i was wondering
> if our documents get pre-screen even before they are assigned to CO


7years
reference letters were in letter head.. 
i heard few cases where people got grant without CO allocation... 
a co may be already allocated to your case but he will contact you when he needs more documents


----------



## vvprashanth

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> 
> When i asked my agent he said so..but i am not fully convinced that it gets a pre-screen..it's just my thought.....also, otherwise how is it possible to get CO who has filed on nov 9th (same class, same occupation code, and offshore applicant) and no CO who has filed on 21st oct ? going crazy thinking about the possibilities ...


I don't think the documents gets pre-screened... It's not written any where in the DIAC website... Not sure what to do.. What would be our next steps? I sent a note to know the status of my medicals though....


----------



## Sreekanth

vvprashanth said:


> I don't think the documents gets pre-screened... It's not written any where in the DIAC website... Not sure what to do.. What would be our next steps? I sent a note to know the status of my medicals though....


Hi
I don't think we have any choice but to wait for completion of 5 weeks and try calling them. I too did send a request for medical status and got immediate automated reply quoting 
"Enquirers relating to the status of your health examinations will not be replied to- please contact your case officer for assistance. If your enquiry relates to other health related issues, we will forward your request. "

in the mean time ..i just had a brief look of all the posts of members who were expecting CO allocation and not got and i found that.. all of them had at-least one statutory declaration for employment references (AUSA, aravindb81, me, vvprashant) 

where as those who got co well with in time frame (for eg: mja123) did not had any statuory declarations and all references were on letter head .

I know it's insane to deduce such conclusions based factors like above..but...i am just looking for a pattern as to what went wrong...and this is just one of my findings..  

may be if there are any forum members who had submitted statutory declarations for employment references and obtained CO well within time can comment.


----------



## arvindb81

Hey Sreekanth,


I haven't uploaded any document related to employee reference. I only uploaded my offer letter and payslips.


----------



## Sreekanth

arvindb81 said:


> Hey Sreekanth,
> 
> 
> I haven't uploaded any document related to employee reference. I only uploaded my offer letter and payslips.


u have not claimed points for ur experience?
for which occupation code have u applied ?

no detailed reference letters at all?


----------



## arvindb81

I have claimed points for my experience and uploaded offer letter and pay slips for the same. I haven't uploaded the reference letter to support the points. I was to do that if CO ask me to do so


----------



## Sreekanth

arvindb81 said:


> I have claimed points for my experience and uploaded offer letter and pay slips for the same. I haven't uploaded the reference letter to support the points. I was to do that if CO ask me to do so


Detailed experience letters are the primary document for claiming points where as pay slips, offer letter, service certificate only serve as further proofs of your employment.

I would suggest u upload the detailed experience letters first.

by the way do u have all experience letters in letter head only or do u have statutory declarations as well? 

which occupation code do u belong to?

please update signature it will be easy to follow.!


----------



## arvindb81

I have statuary declarations .... I can not get reference on letter heads ... Have to upload statuary declarations only.... I applied as system analyst and I lodged visa on Oct 27th ... Got ack on Oct 29th.


----------



## anj0907

mja123 said:


> me and my wife got PCC from PSK Bangalore within 30 minutes. My wife specified that she is married but mentioned the address present in the Passport, though she is staying at a different address now. there should not be any issue with that


Hi mja...was ur wife's name mentioned in your passport?


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> I don't think we have any choice but to wait for completion of 5 weeks and try calling them. I too did send a request for medical status and got immediate automated reply quoting
> "Enquirers relating to the status of your health examinations will not be replied to- please contact your case officer for assistance. If your enquiry relates to other health related issues, we will forward your request. "
> 
> in the mean time ..i just had a brief look of all the posts of members who were expecting CO allocation and not got and i found that.. all of them had at-least one statutory declaration for employment references (AUSA, aravindb81, me, vvprashant)
> 
> where as those who got co well with in time frame (for eg: mja123) did not had any statuory declarations and all references were on letter head .
> 
> I know it's insane to deduce such conclusions based factors like above..but...i am just looking for a pattern as to what went wrong...and this is just one of my findings..
> 
> may be if there are any forum members who had submitted statutory declarations for employment references and obtained CO well within time can comment.



Hii Sreekanth,

Do not worry You will get a CO soon.. And I will be in the Queue.. I am not trying to be critical or offend you, however my thought is ... We do not have any control on CO allocation . we only can wait and hope CO gets allocated soon. So insetad worrying on these factors I would urge you to devote your time on doing other ground works ( CV, Cover Letter, Job search, Identify the City and various areas where you want to move).. This would keep yourself busy and also not worry too much about the CO allocation time,..

This what I did when I applied and as I mentioned my other Thread I even manage to land a Job, and then all of a sudden yday my med ids were activated and now I am doing medicals tomorrow..

So please don't take my views as too critical, its just my thought..

I just hope you get CO soon so that my Number follows after

Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth

rkv146 said:


> Hii Sreekanth,
> 
> Do not worry You will get a CO soon.. And I will be in the Queue.. I am not trying to be critical or offend you, however my thought is ... We do not have any control on CO allocation . we only can wait and hope CO gets allocated soon. So insetad worrying on these factors I would urge you to devote your time on doing other ground works ( CV, Cover Letter, Job search, Identify the City and various areas where you want to move).. This would keep yourself busy and also not worry too much about the CO allocation time,..
> 
> This what I did when I applied and as I mentioned my other Thread I even manage to land a Job, and then all of a sudden yday my med ids were activated and now I am doing medicals tomorrow..
> 
> So take my views as too critical, its just my thought..
> 
> I just hope you get CO soon so that my Number follows after
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hi RK
i wish i had such a optimistic view as u do  .. i envy u for that.
but u know i am kind a person where i simply can't think ahead before clearing current hurdles . For those things where i cannot give a logical explanation troubles me a lot.. but i really appreciate your encouraging words ..


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> Hi RK
> i wish i had such a optimistic view as u do  .. i envy u for that.
> but u know i am kind a person where i simply can't think ahead before clearing current hurdles . For those things where i cannot give a logical explanation troubles me a lot.. but i really appreciate your encouraging words ..



Thanks for taking it in right spirit, but this is something which is beyond our control... so dont worry A CO will come for sure... but try and use the time in other areas because now you have time for these ground works.... I always feel if there is something in our hands we must get down and finish it before moving ahead, but if its not in our hand nothing can be done.. I just forgot about my medicals after 2 days of lodging visa when my link was down, but all of a sudden yday i got the mail.... 
Keep us posted on the CO.. so that I can be mentally prepared for my CO.. BTW i am already prepared that I will CO only in Jan 2013..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkumar1

mja123 said:


> me and my wife got PCC from PSK Bangalore within 30 minutes. My wife specified that she is married but mentioned the address present in the Passport, though she is staying at a different address now. there should not be any issue with that



Hi Friends any other suggestion for this....i mean on my previous post which mentioned on page 103..


----------



## mja123

anj0907 said:


> Hi mja...was ur wife's name mentioned in your passport?


no, it was not


----------



## rkumar1

this sound really strange but it was actually good for you...

anj0907 can u also suggest me the right way on thread page 103...my post


----------



## rkumar1

rkumar1 said:


> Sorry for posting same query again but i don't want to stuck in PCC..so please respond..
> 
> Originally Posted by rkumar1
> Hi Friends ......need assistance if any one can suggest me on my query..looking reply from All experts
> 
> I am confused with another query regarding my PCC. I am staying in Delhi on a rented housse. my Native place is Rohtak in Haryana but my passport is issued from New Delhi (it marked on my passport Place of issue is Delhi). Now i was thinking to get PCC from my native place but as confirmed to me by agent from my native place that all PCC certificate are migrated online and i need to get PCC from Delhi Itself. I am leaving in Delhi only. (Even i tried to contact Passport seva kendra CC and they suggested me registed online fill form and upload it online also take print of that form and visit to Regional passport office and final ans can be give to me by RPO when i submit the documents...Can any please suggest me what would be the solution for this,,is any one aware of any agent who can help me to get my PCC certificate soon....
> 
> 
> Reply from our forum senior member (destinationaustralia)
> Please keep things simple. taking your case into consideration follow this,
> 1) Log on to passport web site. Follow instructions and submit online application for PCC.
> 2) Imp- Fill in all details exactly as in your current passport including your address.
> 3) Choose a PSK in Delhi and day/time (if any) for appointment.
> 4) Take a print out.
> 5) On day of appointment(if any) go to PSK with- Copy of online appl. printout, passport, copy of biodata pages of passport, one blank page of passport, INR 500. If you fill in details same as that in your passport no other docs. are required.
> 6) You'll get the PCC in 1-2 hrs (Stamp on passport and a (printed certificate)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> But still my friends recommending me to select marital status in PSK online application to single..as if mention status as married then it will delay in PCC for my wife because then police will be doing the verification for my at my address (Fact that I am not at the address which is mentioned in my passport)..also I am worried even if we both me and my wife apply for the PCC as single and any PSK will ask for the acknowledgment then I will be in big trouble as my name and my wife name is mentioned on that letter and address mentioned on it is for Delhi not the address which is on passport..Sorry for posting the same question 2nd time..if any can suggest me on this..




any suggestion on this friends..


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for taking it in right spirit, but this is something which is beyond our control... so dont worry A CO will come for sure... but try and use the time in other areas because now you have time for these ground works.... I always feel if there is something in our hands we must get down and finish it before moving ahead, but if its not in our hand nothing can be done.. I just forgot about my medicals after 2 days of lodging visa when my link was down, but all of a sudden yday i got the mail....
> Keep us posted on the CO.. so that I can be mentally prepared for my CO.. BTW i am already prepared that I will CO only in Jan 2013..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hey..

Finally u got ur medical link... cheers


----------



## sheetal

showib49 said:


> Hay every one. I got invitation for 189 and lodged my application on November 20 but didnt get any ACK till today. Is the department take enough time? Secondly I uploaded my documents and after two days my status of progress of these documents are "Received" except my IELTS. its still showig "Required". Should I re upload my IELTS certificate?


Hey,
I too had lodged my visa on 20th. Got an ack today. Hope u got urs too. Thought would just let u know.

Good luck


----------



## showib49

sheetal said:


> Hey,
> I too had lodged my visa on 20th. Got an ack today. Hope u got urs too. Thought would just let u know.
> 
> Good luck


Hay Thanks for your reply  . I also got my Ack today. Good luck


----------



## Bada_ping

omarau said:


> you could be the lucky one, who gets the grant without job verification or security assessment. they promised to finalize 190 visa within 6 months of lodgement. lets wait and see how committed are they to their promise.


I wish bro  though I never experienced being lucky be4, I dont even believe in luck. lets see if they would keep their word :ranger:


----------



## Jey2012

Any1 with CO allocation recently ???


----------



## anj0907

rkumar1 said:


> this sound really strange but it was actually good for you...
> 
> anj0907 can u also suggest me the right way on thread page 103...my post



Hi rkumar. What is your current status of Visa application? Has ur CO asked for the PCC? can u update ur signature with the timelines.

From what I have read so far in this forum, different PSKs in India behave in different way. Your problem is not clear from what you have written. Can you please tell which among the following are you worried about?

1. Address on passport different from the city of PSK that you are applying.
2. Spouse name not mentioned in your passport.


----------



## lakherasidd

Hi Folks,

I can find my skill (marketing specialist) under 'limited' availability in ACT and in no other territory. Now I have a few doubts regarding the subclass 190. Hope to get some info from this group

1. What are the employment opportunities for a Business/Marketing person in the technology (IT/Telecom/E-commerce) domain in ACT

2. My agent tells me that if one can't find a job after geniune efforts, then one can take this up with the relevant authority and if this can be proven documentarily, then the restriction of being in the same sponsoring territory for the next 2 years can be lifted. Is this true? Has anyone done this?

I really cant afford to get in a situation where I am not employed once I reach Australia. Thanks a lot in advance for the guidance I may receive. 

Siddhartha


----------



## GoinDownUnder

I have sent my CO two emails to help confirm if their office have received all the documents and if there are any other required documents that I need to send but he has not replied for a month already. 
I emailed Health Strategies they replied that my medicals have already been finalized and it is ready for the CO to be view.

My documents in the portal still remains as "Recommended" and "Required".

I sent over my Singapore Police Clearance last Oct. 29 but after that no news, no updates and I am already contemplating on calling the immigration office just to check if all documents have already received.

Anyone else in the same boat as I am? o_0


----------



## amits

GoinDownUnder said:


> I have sent my CO two emails to help confirm if their office have received all the documents and if there are any other required documents that I need to send but he has not replied for a month already.
> I emailed Health Strategies they replied that my medicals have already been finalized and it is ready for the CO to be view.
> 
> My documents in the portal still remains as "Recommended" and "Required".
> 
> I sent over my Singapore Police Clearance last Oct. 29 but after that no news, no updates and I am already contemplating on calling the immigration office just to check if all documents have already received.
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat as I am? o_0


I too am in a similar situation. The CO is from Team 33 and it seems they don't feel acknowledging emails sent over.
I haven't called them since one of my PCCs is pending..but have asked 2-3 times to CO to atleast acknowledge the received docs..but all in vain.


----------



## RAD519

forhad said:


> Is there any place from where we can get info about HOC case processing date?


Forhad, I can't tell their processing dates anymore  because my meds were *referred* on 26 OCT 2012 and we got grant letter yesterday 28 NOV 2012.


----------



## AUSA

GoinDownUnder said:


> I have sent my CO two emails to help confirm if their office have received all the documents and if there are any other required documents that I need to send but he has not replied for a month already.
> I emailed Health Strategies they replied that my medicals have already been finalized and it is ready for the CO to be view.
> 
> My documents in the portal still remains as "Recommended" and "Required".
> 
> I sent over my Singapore Police Clearance last Oct. 29 but after that no news, no updates and I am already contemplating on calling the immigration office just to check if all documents have already received.
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat as I am? o_0


I had the same issue with team 2. so after waiting for almost 25 days i called DIAC and they told they din't recieve my documents as email CO mentioned to send documents is not correct. so they gave me another email ID and i sent docs to that email ID and after couple of days in E-visa all docs were showing as recieved and CO replied as well saying they he recieved documents and processing my application. so better you call DIAC and check with them.. keep in mind a long wait before any operator attends your call 
good luck


----------



## forhad

RAD519 said:


> Forhad, I can't tell their processing dates anymore  because my meds were *referred* on 26 OCT 2012 and we got grant letter yesterday 28 NOV 2012.


Congrats!!. Pray for us


----------



## rkumar1

Hi Anj.. My address in passport is Rohtak (Haryana) but on passport issuing place of issue is mentioned (New Delhi). my in my case PSK will be Delhi and for my wife it's Chandigarh as her passport was issued from Chandigarh. Now if i select marital status as married for my wife then Verification will be done from Chandigarh to Rohtak my Native place (and i don't leave any more on that address I am working and stay in Delhi only.) so this process will only extend the time frame for around 1 month for verification. Also most of my friends suggested me to select marital status as single for both me and my wife when apply through PSK and then my PCC will be done on same day..what u suggest on this...i hope it would not be a problem in near future....


----------



## krisho007

*No email from CO. But status changed*

Hi friends,

The status of my documents changed on 27th November. Some have become as 'Received' and some have become 'Required'.

But the problem is that I have not got any email from the CO. Checked the spam folder and just hope that I have not deleted it inadvertently.

So what shall I do now? call DIAC? or email them?

Please let me know your views.

Thanks
Krishna

189 lodged: 7th Nov 2012


----------



## nav.mahajan

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Anj.. My address in passport is Rohtak (Haryana) but on passport issuing place of issue is mentioned (New Delhi). my in my case PSK will be Delhi and for my wife it's Chandigarh as her passport was issued from Chandigarh. Now if i select marital status as married for my wife then Verification will be done from Chandigarh to Rohtak my Native place (and i don't leave any more on that address I am status as single for both me and my wife when apply through PSK and then my PCC will be done on same day..what u suggest on this...i hope it would not be a problem in near future....


It's pretty simple... Show ur wife single n take Pcc from chd psk.... Fill passport address as current address... U'll get Pcc on the same day.... Wat I heard is if they hv updated report in their system for applicants... They issue Pcc in an hour....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## immi888

krisho007 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> The status of my documents changed on 27th November. Some have become as 'Received' and some have become 'Required'.
> 
> But the problem is that I have not got any email from the CO. Checked the spam folder and just hope that I have not deleted it inadvertently.
> 
> So what shall I do now? call DIAC? or email them?
> 
> Please let me know your views.
> 
> Thanks
> Krishna
> 
> 189 lodged: 7th Nov 2012


Just wait for your co to email you within 3 - 5 weeks. The status change does not mean that you have a co allocated already. If you've not received a co after 5 weeks, then only do you contact DIAC.


----------



## nav.mahajan

krisho007 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> The status of my documents changed on 27th November. Some have become as 'Received' and some have become 'Required'.
> 
> But the problem is that I have not got any email from the CO. Checked the spam folder and just hope that I have not deleted it inadvertently.
> 
> So what shall I do now? call DIAC? or email them?
> 
> Please let me know your views.
> 
> Thanks
> Krishna
> 
> 189 lodged: 7th Nov 2012


You can drop a mail to the id u hv received ack... N ask them bout co allocation n team n name of co....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## krisho007

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> 
> may be if there are any forum members who had submitted statutory declarations for employment references and obtained CO well within time can comment.


My friend had only one employer and it was a statutory declaration. He got his CO in 18 days.


----------



## krisho007

The ID from where the ACK delivered is a no-reply email ID.
May be I need to wait.

Anyone else who had the doc status changed but without a CO email?

Thanks
Krishna


----------



## Jey2012

krisho007 said:


> The ID from where the ACK delivered is a no-reply email ID.
> May be I need to wait.
> 
> Anyone else who had the doc status changed but without a CO email?
> 
> Thanks
> Krishna



Hi,

It is normal the change of status of the documents

Just wait around 4 weeks. A Co will be allocated and if he cannot access the documents, he will send you a mail to request them.

but Co allocation is taking more and more time now.


----------



## rkumar1

Now on this statement it getting difficult to identify that statutory declaration is actual reason for case office assignment...let see if any one else got CO who provided statutory declaration and he is a offshore candidate...


----------



## Sreekanth

krisho007 said:


> My friend had only one employer and it was a statutory declaration. He got his CO in 18 days.


thanks krishna for the info..
kinda of relived ..


----------



## vvprashanth

Anyone who applied on Nov 1st got CO allocated? Just wanted to see if all the applicants who applied on Nov 1st did not get a CO allocated or am i the only one...


----------



## bhura

vvprashanth said:


> Anyone who applied on Nov 1st got CO allocated? Just wanted to see if all the applicants who applied on Nov 1st did not get a CO allocated or am i the only one...


Vvprashanth,

I got my co on 27 th


----------



## Kundu13

will join soon


----------



## opfian

I submitted my form 80 by email to CO and now its name is beings hown in submitted docs with remarks as "BF"

What does this BF mean


----------



## fivetd

Brought forward I think.


----------



## getsetgo

opfian said:


> I submitted my form 80 by email to CO and now its name is beings hown in submitted docs with remarks as "BF"
> 
> What does this BF mean


I submitted my pcc n it shows as TRIM..! god knows


----------



## GoinDownUnder

AUSA said:


> I had the same issue with team 2. so after waiting for almost 25 days i called DIAC and they told they din't recieve my documents as email CO mentioned to send documents is not correct. so they gave me another email ID and i sent docs to that email ID and after couple of days in E-visa all docs were showing as recieved and CO replied as well saying they he recieved documents and processing my application. so better you call DIAC and check with them.. keep in mind a long wait before any operator attends your call
> good luck


i got a shock when I called the immigration office in Adelaide this morning, not only were they having technical difficulties to check my application but when I gave the Case Officer's name to check with him directly, the operator informed me that there is no such name in the list for Team 6! :shock:
This case officer (S.A.) has sent me an email using the team 6 email address and had even sent me a police clearance request document. I don't know if he has already resigned or what.

Oh well, I told the operator to send me an email if he was able to contact the Team 6 manager and to at least let me know if the documents were already received.


----------



## sumi.24

immi888 said:


> The status on the evisa is not indicative of anything becuase it's up to the co to manually change the status and he may do so once he has done everything and grant is ready, or in each step of the process. It's different with each co. Much depends on how easy it is for them to work on the evisa system.
> 
> As for automated replies, as mentioned earlier, if it's the 2nd email onwards, you may not get one. I've applied for several other visas before as I've been in Australia since my student days, so speaking from experience.


Hi immi888,

Thanks for your advise.
we got a reply from CO stating that all applicants MEDS were MET.
We received FBI clearance today, scanned and mailed it to CO...
Looking forward to hear from CO...:ranger:


----------



## sumi.24

thewall said:


> Did i mention your situation is exactly same as mine, now it matches our Status page too (same as u described).
> 
> In your position I'd rather try to get when Med got referred - so that i kno where m i in the queue, the email address is mentioned in the other thread. They gave me exactly when mine got referred. FYI, yesterday someone got Med finalized (who was referred on Oct 4th)
> 
> Cheers!


Hi Wall,

Thanks for your support and guidance.
we got a reply from CO yesterday stating that all applicants MEDS were MET.
We received FBI clearance today, scanned and mailed it to CO...
Everything is done from our end, Just looking forward to hear from CO...:ranger:


----------



## chattri

amits said:


> I too am in a similar situation. The CO is from Team 33 and it seems they don't feel acknowledging emails sent over.
> I haven't called them since one of my PCCs is pending..but have asked 2-3 times to CO to atleast acknowledge the received docs..but all in vain.


Hi

Even I am in the same boat...
Did anyone of you called the office??
Even my CO is from team 33..


----------



## Jey2012

Hi All

Diac has delay invitation for Dec 2012. Is it that they are having problems coping with the number of applications???

They announced 3000 in Dec 2012. It is the first time no increase in invitation number if i am right


----------



## getsetgo

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Wall,
> 
> Thanks for your support and guidance.
> we got a reply from CO yesterday stating that all applicants MEDS were MET.
> We received FBI clearance today, scanned and mailed it to CO...
> Everything is done from our end, Just looking forward to hear from CO...:ranger:


Hey

Did u mail co asking for medical update?
Please let me know


----------



## sameera207

Jey2012 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Diac has delay invitation for Dec 2012. Is it that they are having problems coping with the number of applications???
> 
> They announced 3000 in Dec 2012. It is the first time no increase in invitation number if i am right


May be to avoid unnecessary panicing and inquiries they are keeping us informed. They have mentioned that from december onwards it will be done on every 
first Monday of the month and that if there is a second invitation round in a month, that round will be held on the third Monday of the month.

So presuming they are just keeping us informed coz i remeber when 15th Nov invitations were delayed how people kept calling, posting on FB and emailing them.


----------



## amits

chattri said:


> Hi
> 
> Even I am in the same boat...
> Did anyone of you called the office??
> Even my CO is from team 33..


Update -

Had a word with them over the phone..and they mentioned the technical glitches for all this delay..asked to contact the co directly if i do not hear anything by mid of next week.
But yes, the operator cross checked the emails sent over in their system and thankfully it all showed up.


----------



## Girish74

amits said:


> Update -
> 
> Had a word with them over the phone..and they mentioned the technical glitches for all this delay..asked to contact the co directly if i do not hear anything by mid of next week.
> But yes, the operator cross checked the emails sent over in their system and thankfully it all showed up.


Do anybody knows by any chance skills in demand list of state gets updated (reduce IELTS requirement or add a job in skills in demand list).

Currently I am eligible for NT only. But the IT job market is virtually not there.

I am intrested for NSW but my job is not included in there skills in demand list.

My job is included in SA and VIC but they requires higher IELTS scores.

So do i wait for skills in demand list get changed or reappear for IELTS again ( which is really frustrating, appeared twice, but failed to get 7 in each).

Can anybody guide me on this.

Thanks
Girish


----------



## AnneChristina

Jey2012 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Diac has delay invitation for Dec 2012. Is it that they are having problems coping with the number of applications???
> 
> They announced 3000 in Dec 2012. It is the first time no increase in invitation number if i am right


They can't really increase the number of invitations as they won't have enough EoIs to do so. Basically I believe by mid-Dec everybody will be invited, i.e. cut-off Dec 16.

Also, I guess it makes sense to conduct the rounds on a Monday. Like that the work won't accumulate over the weekend, and they can respond immediately in case anything goes wrong.

Overall I think those are quite good developments. I was actually fearing that they might reduce the number of invitations...


----------



## hitesh

AnneChristina said:


> They can't really increase the number of invitations as they won't have enough EoIs to do so. Basically I believe my mid-Dec everybody will be invited, i.e. cut-off Dec 16.
> 
> Also, I guess it makes sense to conduct the rounds on a Monday. Like that the work won't accumulate over the weekend, and they can respond immediately in case anything goes wrong.
> 
> Overall I think those are quite good developments. I was actually fearing that they might reduce the number of invitations...


a quick question:
Can e-stamp paper be used for employee reference letter puprpose? I am unable to find usual stamp papers here in Delhi. It seems those stamp papers (old style) have been stopped issuing by the govt. Please reply.


----------



## Prabhashaki

thewall said:


> Pls share your thought in the thread I pasted above.
> 
> This week we saw Sep25th ~ Oct4th referred cases getting finalized.



Hi friends,

I too waiting for a final word...(can imagine my thoughts!!)
Will they send a mail or do we need to check the status regularly?

Transcript requested again & submitted by: 22/11/2012
Medical requested and submitted : 7/11/2012

Waiting thereafter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Team 33
WA sponsorship


----------



## Sreekanth

hitesh said:


> a quick question:
> Can e-stamp paper be used for employee reference letter puprpose? I am unable to find usual stamp papers here in Delhi. It seems those stamp papers (old style) have been stopped issuing by the govt. Please reply.


hi
u can use e-Stamp which is more authentic .
FYI..i have used e-Stamp paper for employer reference and got ACS approval as well.

All the best..


----------



## chattri

amits said:


> Update -
> 
> Had a word with them over the phone..and they mentioned the technical glitches for all this delay..asked to contact the co directly if i do not hear anything by mid of next week.
> But yes, the operator cross checked the emails sent over in their system and thankfully it all showed up.


I also called them up today...
The operator checked my file...
Looked like they didnot receive the documents...She said maybe the CO gave the wrong email address...
She gave me another email id to send the documents and surprisingly the mails bounced back from that...
Called them up again...and got third email id to send the documents...
Got an automated response from that id after I emailed the documents...but that was like a set of information...
So will call them up again on Monday to find out if they have received the documents this time or not...

Hope so this time they receive the documents...


----------



## amits

chattri said:


> I also called them up today...
> The operator checked my file...
> Looked like they didnot receive the documents...She said maybe the CO gave the wrong email address...
> She gave me another email id to send the documents and surprisingly the mails bounced back from that...
> Called them up again...and got third email id to send the documents...
> Got an automated response from that id after I emailed the documents...but that was like a set of information...
> So will call them up again on Monday to find out if they have received the documents this time or not...
> 
> Hope so this time they receive the documents...


Chattri - what is the third email id which worked for you ? And what's the CO initials in ur case?


----------



## rkumar1

Sreekanth said:


> hi
> u can use e-Stamp which is more authentic .
> FYI..i have used e-Stamp paper for employer reference and got ACS approval as well.
> 
> All the best..




Anyone from Delhi..can suggest which is the best hospital for meds..who don't delay in uploading reports..so that i don't to keep calling the hospital my meds report status...:ranger:


----------



## thewall

rkumar1 said:


> Anyone from Delhi..can suggest which is the best hospital for meds..who don't delay in uploading reports..so that i don't to keep calling the hospital my meds report status...:ranger:


I did it in Shanti Niketan, they were struggling 4 days for some tecnical issue/ID, then finally succeeded - coincidence, the same day I got CO. Not sure if CO activated sth that enabled them to upload.

Now waiting last 1 month


----------



## immi888

AnneChristina said:


> They can't really increase the number of invitations as they won't have enough EoIs to do so. Basically I believe by mid-Dec everybody will be invited, i.e. cut-off Dec 16.
> 
> Also, I guess it makes sense to conduct the rounds on a Monday. Like that the work won't accumulate over the weekend, and they can respond immediately in case anything goes wrong.
> 
> Overall I think those are quite good developments. I was actually fearing that they might reduce the number of invitations...


Also, the projected number of Permanent Resident grants for the 2012/13 round is about 20K + (thereabouts). As of Dec, they will hit 10K of invites and so they are half way there and very much on par/a bit ahead as each invitee who apply for PR may bring a few dependents with him (thereby increasing number of grants per EOI invite). Thus, there is no longer a need to increase number of invites per month because as long as they keep it up, they will reach a good projected number of invites by mid 2013. Anne's fears of it decreasing are quite real though. That might happen if the projected target is met before July 2013.

However, I don't think that they are running out of EOIs though because (1) everyone wants to come to Oz and (2) the onshore applicants at the moment have a choice of 885 and 189 visa, and many who are eligible for the 885 visa are still opting for the 885 because you could just apply wihthout EOI and the idea of having to wait to be invited was not a comforting one and time consuming (although given faster processing times that we've descovered, it's turned out to be a blessing in disguise). So, by 31 Dec, the 885 will cease and so all the onshore ones will go for skillselect 189. Thus, there will be an increase in EOIs post Dec 2012.

I forsee that it will become more competitive after 31 Dec 2012 because all onshore ones who could no longer apply for visa 885 will be using skillselect visa 189 applications then. Mind you, these people have 65 points or more (not 60 points) because that's the qualifying score for the 885 visa. So, it will be very competitive due to increase of EOIs and possibly EOIs with high point scores.


----------



## AnneChristina

immi888 said:


> Also, the projected number of Permanent Resident grants for the 2012/13 round is about 20K (thereabouts). As of Dec, they will hit 10K of invites and so they are half way there and very much on par/a bit ahead as each invitee who apply for PR may bring a few dependents with him (thereby increasing number of grants per EOI invite). Thus, there is no longer a need to increase number of invites per month because as long as they keep it up, they will reach the a good projected number of invites by mid 2013. Anne's fears of it decreasing are quite real though. That might happen if the projected target is met before July 2013.
> 
> However, I don't think that they are running out of EOIs though because (1) everyone wants to come to Oz and (2) the onshore applicants at the moment have a choice of 885 and 189 visa, and many who are eligible for the 885 visa are still opting for the 885 because you could just apply wihthout EOI and the idea of having to wait to be invited was not a comforting one and time consuming (although given faster processing times that we've descovered, it's turned out to be a blessing in disguise). So, by 31 Dec, the 885 will cease and so all the onshore ones will go for skillselect 189. Thus, there will be an increase in EOIs post Dec 2012.
> 
> I forsee that it will become more competitive after 31 Dec 2012 because all onshore ones who could no longer apply for visa 885 will be using skillselect visa 189 applications then. Mind you, these people have 65 points or more (not 60 points) because that's the qualifying score for the 885 visa.


Excellent point about the onshore applicants. Hadn't considered those.


----------



## immi888

AnneChristina said:


> Excellent point about the onshore applicants. Hadn't considered those.


Thanks Anne


----------



## thewall

what makes 885 any easier than 189 (specially when cut-off dropped to 60)
same goes for 886 (SS) vs 190 (SS) (u qualify with 55+5)

m i missing something?


----------



## immi888

thewall said:


> what makes 885 any easier than 189 (specially when cut-off dropped to 60)
> same goes for 886 (SS) vs 190 (SS) (u qualify with 55+5)
> 
> m i missing something?


You don't have to wait to be invited if applying for the 885 visa. No EOI needed. You just apply straight away. So, it's easier in that sense.

It's quite easy for onshore applicants to get 65 points because most have good English as it is as they have lived in Australia for a while (most are students who have lived in Australia for at least 3 years). If you lived in Australia for that long, your English tends to improve in that duration of time because you are talking the English language with the Aussies, etc. - so potentially 10 -20 points for IELTS as it is. Most have Aussie degrees (get points for that too) and have done it within more than 2 years (you get 5 points for that). Many are professionals. Many are quite young (get points for that too).


----------



## nishaon

Can anyone please tell me about what should we do at point no: 4 of Form 80 as we never went to Australia?


----------



## thewall

immi888 said:


> You don't have to wait to be invited if applying for the 885 visa. No EOI needed. You just apply straight away.
> 
> It's quite easy for onshore applicants to get 65 points because most have good English as it is as they have lived in Australia for a while (most are students who have lived in Australia for at least 3 years). If you lived in Australia for that long, your English tends to improve in that duration of time because you are talking the English language with the Aussies, etc. - so potentially 10 -20 points for IELTS as it is. Most have Aussie degrees and have done it within more than 2 years. Many are professionals.


Well.. i had a different view.

I assume 65 or more u have for 885, which is enough for 189 also 

a. PG direction 189 is higher as per Minister direction, this results in following

b. CO allocation DIAC says 12 weeks (i kno could be earlier) for 885, vs 5 week for 189

c. Processing time 12 month vs 18 month (i kno it will earlier still...)


----------



## immi888

thewall said:


> Well.. i had a different view.
> 
> I assume 65 or more u have for 885, which is enough for 189 also
> 
> a. PG direction 189 is higher as per Minister direction, this results in following
> 
> b. CO allocation DIAC says 12 weeks (i kno could be earlier) for 885, vs 5 week for 189
> 
> c. Processing time 12 month vs 18 month (i kno it will earlier still...)


As I mentioned, that was the 'blessing in disguise part'. To give you a good perspective, I had an option of 885 and 189 and had always wanted to go for the 885 because you did not need to be invited. It was only hours before 1 July that I contacted DIAC and was told that the processing time was faster. I was lucky in that sense as I would not have the time to call and only with much effort did so because I was working very high hours then. That means that many of those going for the 885 do not know about the faster processing times of 189 visa (it was a blessing in disguise literally). They just had their goals fixed on 885 - that is understanderble because when you are onshore and have spent so much to be onshore - you will have your goals fixed on something and will meet it - no distractions if you know what I mean - you work hard to get yourself onshore to study, etc, you fix your goal there, you have no time to be distracted and that's it. Also, if you're already onshore, if your boss is ok with the longer processing times, it does not matter, does it? You are already IN Australia!!!  Just that still good to have it processed fast because wider job opportunities - but if you don't need the wider job opportunites and already have a good boss who is willing to hire you and keep you on your bridging visa until visa is granted, all is fine... and 885 visa becomes the better choice because you apply and get it done with and that's it - and you could concentrate on your career, etc. No EOI and that's good because there is quite an amount of anxiety and uncertainty in EOIs in 189 application - and it distracts and worries you quite a bit. 

Offshore - a bit different - you need it processed fast so that you could get to Australia. So, 189 with the lesser point score is good if you are offshore. See the difference.


----------



## mustafaa

Hi All,

I have lodged my application for 189 on 19th Nov and received the acknowledgement on 26 Nov, now awaiting for CO. I need some help in attaching the documents for my spouse. I want to know what document type should i select to attach Evidence of Language ability. The document I have is from her university stating that all courses were taught in English. Also, guide me if i should attach her degree and transcript as well. 

Also, should I start Police clearance and medical before CO get assigned, as i have heard that if application takes more than 1 year based on security clearance than this might be asked again.

Moreover, i have attached Birth Certificate for my child, but i can see two more documents required 
1) Member of family unit 
2) Custody evidence. 

What should i upload for these requirements?


----------



## sumi.24

getsetgo said:


> Hey
> 
> Did u mail co asking for medical update?
> Please let me know


Hi

Initially, when we uploaded the docs in evisa application, none of the status changed from required/commended to received even after CO allocation. So CO asked us to mail all the docs once again due to evisa app issues. From then, CO asked us to email docs than uploading in evisa.

So we asked CO for our MEDS outcome since we were not able to find through our status in evisa.


----------



## getsetgo

mustafaa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my application for 189 on 19th Nov and received the acknowledgement on 26 Nov, now awaiting for CO. I need some help in attaching the documents for my spouse. I want to know what document type should i select to attach Evidence of Language ability. The document I have is from her university stating that all courses were taught in English. Also, guide me if i should attach her degree and transcript as well.
> 
> Also, should I start Police clearance and medical before CO get assigned, as i have heard that if application takes more than 1 year based on security clearance than this might be asked again.
> 
> Moreover, i have attached Birth Certificate for my child, but i can see two more documents required
> 1) Member of family unit
> 2) Custody evidence.
> 
> What should i upload for these requirements?


If you are in no hurry you can do ur meds n pcc after co is assigned .. 

For child u need to upload passport n birth certificate ... rest all u can ignore


----------



## getsetgo

getsetgo said:


> If you are in no hurry you can do ur meds n pcc after co is assigned ..
> 
> For child u need to upload passport n birth certificate ... rest all u can ignore


For spouse there is an option evidence of language ability .u need to attach the letter from university.


----------



## forhad

nishaon said:


> Can anyone please tell me about what should we do at point no: 4 of Form 80 as we never went to Australia?


Leave it blank as you answered No to 3.


----------



## mustafaa

getsetgo said:


> For spouse there is an option evidence of language ability .u need to attach the letter from university.


The option to attach the document is available, but on the attachment form, under document type .. i only see the types which says "English Language Test document" or "Other English Test Document".. but this letter is not a test document.. so what document type value should i select.


----------



## nishaon

forhad said:


> Leave it blank as you answered No to 3.


Thanks a lot for your info.
It seems that my Form 80 which was provided by my CO has a little change on it.
It is showing Design date 11/12 at bottom and most probably your one is of 04/12.


----------



## findraj

immi888 said:


> You don't have to wait to be invited if applying for the 885 visa. No EOI needed. You just apply straight away. So, it's easier in that sense.
> 
> It's quite easy for onshore applicants to get 65 points because most have good English as it is as they have lived in Australia for a while (most are students who have lived in Australia for at least 3 years). If you lived in Australia for that long, your English tends to improve in that duration of time because you are talking the English language with the Aussies, etc. - so potentially 10 -20 points for IELTS as it is. Most have Aussie degrees (get points for that too) and have done it within more than 2 years (you get 5 points for that). Many are professionals. Many are quite young (get points for that too).


True, however its not very difficult to score 8.0 IELTS even if you are not talking 'the' English with Australians..

I completely agree on the aussie degree points.


----------



## immi888

findraj said:


> True, however its not very difficult to score 8.0 IELTS even if you are not talking 'the' English with Australians..
> 
> I completely agree on the aussie degree points.


I meant 8.0 for all four bands. If you've been in Australia long enough and have spoken English long enough on a daily basis, you find that your English will improve in all 4 bands (writing, speaking, etc) - because you get the verbs, nouns, arrangement of thought, etc. right almost automatically - don't even have to think very much to get it right. Listening skills are good too as you listen for responses, etc when you speak to them. So, potentially, you could get 20 points for IELTS. 10 points would be too easy.

However, if you're taught English well in your country, that would work too. Cost $$ in school fees but works.


----------



## rkumar1

getsetgo said:


> If you are in no hurry you can do ur meds n pcc after co is assigned ..
> 
> For child u need to upload passport n birth certificate ... rest all u can ignore




Hi getsetgo..do u really think that evisa will take around 1 year to get visa and then we required pcc again..i think so even if we get visa in Feb 2013 then most of candidate will be flying before june or july next year..but my main question is if in case we stuck due to any reason and my pcc is granted on 1st nov 2012 and i am planning to board plane to on 2nd nov 2013 then it means i need a fresh PCC to when i land in Australia ....pls suggest...


----------



## omarau

Guys, some upsetting news regarding my application:

CO emailed me stating that the claims i made in EOI worth 70 points where in fact Im only eligible for 65 points. thus, they are not able to grant me a visa. she also advise me to withdraw my application before a decision is made. the thing is that im 100% sure that my application worth 70 points. and i have explained that to her earlier but she doesnt seem convinced. 
Please guys what do you think i should do now?
my plan is to request explanation to of why the calculated points was only 65. and I will also call them first thing on Monday try to get online directly with my CO. 

please guys share you thoughts, experience in this regard. 
Also, whats the phone number to talk with DIAC?


----------



## forhad

nishaon said:


> Thanks a lot for your info.
> It seems that my Form 80 which was provided by my CO has a little change on it.
> It is showing Design date 11/12 at bottom and most probably your one is of 04/12.


Hmm different then the current one. You may ask to your CO that is there any issue if you use the new format of Form 80? If no then use the new one. If yes, thn select NO and specify you yet not traveled to Aus using the passport.


----------



## thewall

omarau said:


> Guys, some upsetting news regarding my application:
> 
> CO emailed me stating that the claims i made in EOI worth 70 points where in fact Im only eligible for 65 points. thus, they are not able to grant me a visa. she also advise me to withdraw my application before a decision is made. the thing is that im 100% sure that my application worth 70 points. and i have explained that to her earlier but she doesnt seem convinced.
> Please guys what do you think i should do now?
> my plan is to request explanation to of why the calculated points was only 65. and I will also call them first thing on Monday try to get online directly with my CO.
> 
> please guys share you thoughts, experience in this regard.
> Also, whats the phone number to talk with DIAC?


what is the break up of your Points & Occupation Experience point. I guess u might have lost point in Experience


----------



## AUSA

omarau said:


> Guys, some upsetting news regarding my application:
> 
> CO emailed me stating that the claims i made in EOI worth 70 points where in fact Im only eligible for 65 points. thus, they are not able to grant me a visa. she also advise me to withdraw my application before a decision is made. the thing is that im 100% sure that my application worth 70 points. and i have explained that to her earlier but she doesnt seem convinced.
> Please guys what do you think i should do now?
> my plan is to request explanation to of why the calculated points was only 65. and I will also call them first thing on Monday try to get online directly with my CO.
> 
> please guys share you thoughts, experience in this regard.
> Also, whats the phone number to talk with DIAC?


what is details of points claimed ? where they reduced the points ? how many years work experience you claimed ? was there any part time work experience claim ?


----------



## forhad

omarau said:


> Guys, some upsetting news regarding my application:
> 
> CO emailed me stating that the claims i made in EOI worth 70 points where in fact Im only eligible for 65 points. thus, they are not able to grant me a visa. she also advise me to withdraw my application before a decision is made. the thing is that im 100% sure that my application worth 70 points. and i have explained that to her earlier but she doesnt seem convinced.
> Please guys what do you think i should do now?
> my plan is to request explanation to of why the calculated points was only 65. and I will also call them first thing on Monday try to get online directly with my CO.
> 
> please guys share you thoughts, experience in this regard.
> Also, whats the phone number to talk with DIAC?


Do you have any part time employment? For the part time they count as half of the total duration if you can provide evident that you worked at least 20 hours a week.

I have 2 years of part time working exp while I was a student. CO asked for the document that I have worked at least 20 hours a week on that two years. I gave her my employment contract letter and salary statement mentioning that I worked at least 25 hours a week on that period and got my payment regularly.


----------



## omarau

thewall said:


> what is the break up of your Points & Occupation Experience point. I guess u might have lost point in Experience


age: 30
english: 10 (ielts 7 in all, 8 overall)
experience: 10 ( 5+ years overseas) assessed by acs as 4.9 years at the time of assessment but by the time of application it was 5+ years. i provided updated reference letters + account statements + payslips that show im still at the same job.
educations: 15 (masters from australian university and it was acknowledged by acs )
nsw nomination : 5
total points are 70, yet she insist that she assessed application as 65 points!!!
earlier she mentioned something about masters only worth 10 points. which i couldnt understand. as only diploma worth 10 points. I have all three qualifications diploma + bachelor + masters. masters was the degree assessed by acs as equivalent to asutralian AQF masters with major in computing. I really dont understand. in her latest email she didnt say where did i lose these 5 points. it is also unfair to disqualify me as the passmark is 60.


----------



## forhad

omarau said:


> age: 30
> english: 10 (ielts 7 in all, 8 overall)
> experience: 10 ( 5+ years overseas) assessed by acs as 4.9 years at the time of assessment but by the time of application it was 5+ years. i provided updated reference letters + account statements + payslips that show im still at the same job.
> educations: 15 (masters from australian university and it was acknowledged by acs )
> nsw nomination : 5
> total points are 70, yet she insist that she assessed application as 65 points!!!
> earlier she mentioned something about masters only worth 10 points. which i couldnt understand.


Your claim is perfect. Request your CO to mention the breakdown from her end. Or in which section she is reducing points.


----------



## AUSA

omarau said:


> age: 30
> english: 10 (ielts 7 in all, 8 overall)
> experience: 10 ( 5+ years overseas) assessed by acs as 4.9 years at the time of assessment but by the time of application it was 5+ years. i provided updated reference letters + account statements + payslips that show im still at the same job.
> educations: 15 (masters from australian university and it was acknowledged by acs )
> nsw nomination : 5
> total points are 70, yet she insist that she assessed application as 65 points!!!
> earlier she mentioned something about masters only worth 10 points. which i couldnt understand. as only diploma worth 10 points. I have all three qualifications diploma + bachelor + masters. masters was the degree assessed by acs as equivalent to asutralian AQF masters with major in computing. I really dont understand. in her latest email she didnt say where did i lose these 5 points. it is also unfair to disqualify me as the passmark is 60.


yea does not seem any reason to reduce points - even if it is 65 still u r above than mini required marks i-e 60. also ur claims in EOI and application is also same and they can't refuse based on this reason as well.. very sorry to hear that .. try to talk to CO and try to convince her. wish you all the best


----------



## omarau

forhad said:


> Your claim is perfect. Request your CO to mention the breakdown from her end. Or in which section she is reducing points.


this what im planing to do, but man the way she wrote that email it looked like she has made her mind to refuse my application and she is only giving me the chance to withdraw my application. can i ask diac to change my CO? has anybody went through this before?


----------



## thewall

omarau said:


> age: 30
> english: 10 (ielts 7 in all, 8 overall)
> experience: 10 ( 5+ years overseas) assessed by acs as 4.9 years at the time of assessment but by the time of application it was 5+ years. i provided updated reference letters + account statements + payslips that show im still at the same job.
> educations: 15 (masters from australian university and it was acknowledged by acs )
> nsw nomination : 5
> total points are 70, yet she insist that she assessed application as 65 points!!!
> earlier she mentioned something about masters only worth 10 points. which i couldnt understand. as only diploma worth 10 points. I have all three qualifications diploma + bachelor + masters. masters was the degree assessed by acs as equivalent to asutralian AQF masters with major in computing. I really dont understand. in her latest email she didnt say where did i lose these 5 points. it is also unfair to disqualify me as the passmark is 60.



2 things:

a. Experience at the date of Invitation (not application)
b. Education point, (I can not comment - it seems complex)

Better talk to CO, i think Brisbane team contact number is different from Adelaide. hope someone with your Team could help.

Goodluck


----------



## forhad

omarau said:


> this what im planing to do, but man the way she wrote that email it looked like she has made her mind to refuse my application and she is only giving me the chance to withdraw my application. can i ask diac to change my CO? has anybody went through this before?


I understand your pain. 

You can change your CO but I am not aware about the process of CO change.

All the experienced senior friends pls help Omar.


----------



## omarau

AUSA said:


> yea does not seem any reason to reduce points - even if it is 65 still u r above than mini required marks i-e 60. also ur claims in EOI and application is also same and they can't refuse based on this reason as well.. very sorry to hear that .. try to talk to CO and try to convince her. wish you all the best


well, unfortunately she has the right to refuse my application on the grounds that i didnt meet the points i claimed in my EoI, this is one conditions of the visa grant. which is logical for 189 applicants but really useless for 190 applicants as you get the invitation based on state nomination not based on high points you claimed


----------



## omarau

thewall said:


> 2 things:
> 
> a. Experience at the date of Invitation (not application)
> b. Education point, (I can not comment - it seems complex)
> 
> Better talk to CO, i think Brisbane team contact number is different from Adelaide. hope someone with your Team could help.
> 
> Goodluck


regarding experience it was also 5+ years at the time of invitation, in fact i delayed my application till the presentation of skillselect just to make sure my Experience is assessed as 5+ years. 
about the education, if acs has clearly assessed my masters as equivalent to asutralian masters degree. what does the co has to do with that?? i dont COs has the authority of contradicting acs opinion on education. acs is the designated authority to assess education and experience, right? please brain storm with me so i can have a solid opinion when i talk with diac/


----------



## getsetgo

rkumar1 said:


> Hi getsetgo..do u really think that evisa will take around 1 year to get visa and then we required pcc again..i think so even if we get visa in Feb 2013 then most of candidate will be flying before june or july next year..but my main question is if in case we stuck due to any reason and my pcc is granted on 1st nov 2012 and i am planning to board plane to on 2nd nov 2013 then it means i need a fresh PCC to when i land in Australia ....pls suggest...


Hey

When a visa is granted an initial entry date is given before which you have to go to Australia once.
The initial entry date is usually. 1 year from d date of pcc.
For high risk countries sometimes background security checks are done, which might take an year. Only in that case pcc is asked to b reissued.

I hope that clears your doubt.

But I would suggest get ur pcc n meds done


----------



## thewall

omarau said:


> regarding experience it was also 5+ years at the time of invitation, in fact i delayed my application till the presentation of skillselect just to make sure my Experience is assessed as 5+ years.
> about the education, if acs has clearly assessed my masters as equivalent to asutralian masters degree. what does the co has to do with that?? i dont COs has the authority of contradicting acs opinion on education. acs is the designated authority to assess education and experience, right? please brain storm with me so i can have a solid opinion when i talk with diac/



I understand your frustration. But let me correct u on following points:

a. DIAC (ie. CO) is ultimate decision maker (ACS, EA only gives their opinion, DIAC can have different views)

b. If point claim is invalid as per DIAC, then there is nothing u or assessing body can do. 

Mind u Withdrawal is safer option given to u, Refusal could be risky if it comes with any condition and reference clause that might even bar u from applying for 3 years, 189/190/489 doesnt matter here. So better find out where exactly 5 points went wrong.

Worst case, if u fail to convince, I think u r still safe with 65 point to lodge a fresh EOI for 189 and next invite due tomoro - December 3rd (so all is not lost, perhaps only the time & effort + AUD 3060), which means u could lodge an EOI even now to get an invite tomorrow


----------



## omarau

thewall said:


> I understand your frustration. But let me correct u on following points:
> 
> a. DIAC (ie. CO) is ultimate decision maker (ACS, EA only gives their opinion, DIAC can have different views)
> 
> b. If point claim is invalid as per DIAC, then there is nothing u or assessing body can do.
> 
> Mind u Withdrawal is safer option given to u, Refusal could be risky if it comes with any condition and reference clause that might even bar u from applying for 3 years, 189/190/489 doesnt matter here. So better find out where exactly 5 points went wrong.
> 
> Worst case, if u fail to convince, I think u r still safe with 65 point to lodge a fresh EOI for 189 and next invite due tomoro - December 3rd (so all is not lost, perhaps only the time & effort + AUD 3060), which means u could lodge an EOI even now to get an invite tomorrow


but the thing is i still dont know where did my co reduce points for me, so i cannot lodge another EoI. 
what about appealing the decision, will i be entitled to appeal rights? what about the nsw sponsorship? will i lose that too?

regarding diac decision, i agree they are the ultimate decision maker, but there must be a logic in their decision right? if rules and regulations that they have declared say 15 points for masters then that is that. they cannot just say we will give only 10 points without given a valid reason. right? this is a living nightmare


----------



## thewall

omarau said:


> but the thing is i still dont know where did my co reduce points for me, so i cannot lodge another EoI.
> what about appealing the decision, will i be entitled to appeal rights? what about the nsw sponsorship? will i lose that too?


U kno your situation better, I think from wht u mentioned so far, it seems 15 vs. 10 point in Education is the gap (mentioned by CO). Anyway, there will be 2 round for 189 in December 3rd & 17th. u can try 17th then.

a. If u withdraw - then nothing to appeal, Perhaps lodge new 189 EOI & get Invite on Dec 17th.

b. Appeal comes into picture only after u get refusal with specific cause & clause, then u better seek expert/Agent advise. 

I dont think any forum member here can help. Nor would I recommend to choose this path from the little knowledge that I have.

Goodluck


----------



## mustafaa

Hi,

Can someone who has recently attached the documents, answer my question. I want to attach English Ability Evidence document for my spouse. In this case, it is a letter from her university stating that medium of instruction was English. I can only see the following option under Document Type option.

-Other English test document
-Occupational English Test certificate
-Language Test Document
-English Language Test, Receipt for Application
-English Language Tuition Fee - Paid, Receipt For
-English Language Tuition, Receipt for
-International English Language Testing System.
-Other (Specify)

Apart from "Other (Specify)", i dont see any document type value matches the letter that i have to upload. Kindly suggest if someone has uploaded this kind of document.


----------



## destinationaustralia

mustafaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone who has recently attached the documents, answer my question. I want to attach English Ability Evidence document for my spouse. In this case, it is a letter from her university stating that medium of instruction was English. I can only see the following option under Document Type option.
> 
> -Other English test document
> -Occupational English Test certificate
> -Language Test Document
> -English Language Test, Receipt for Application
> -English Language Tuition Fee - Paid, Receipt For
> -English Language Tuition, Receipt for
> -International English Language Testing System.
> -Other (Specify)
> 
> Apart from "Other (Specify)", i dont see any document type value matches the letter that i have to upload. Kindly suggest if someone has uploaded this kind of document.


You can use the"Others" option and further specify"letter from university as proof of functional english"

Good luck

Cheers!


----------



## vvprashanth

destinationaustralia said:


> You can use the"Others" option and further specify"letter from university as proof of functional english"
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Cheers!


Under what options can we upload bank statements??


----------



## monty83

ANYONE WITH 1413 HOTEL / MOTEL MANAGER OCCUPATION application....kindly share


----------



## monty83

weStern australia sponsorship says to show sufficient fund for three months .....bUT NO AMOUNT SHOWN UNLIKE OTHER TERRITORIES.....cAN ANYONE CALRIFY HOW MUCH FUNDS WE ARE REQUIRED TO SHOW


----------



## rkumar1

Thank you...my doubt is clear now on this...


----------



## zare1356

Hi friends,

Did you fill the following form about NSW sponsorship steps?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=7


----------



## rkumar1

Can any one suggest is it mandatory to enroll online from our visa application schedule medicals or we can directly call up hospital and done medicals..pls suggest..


----------



## omarau

thewall said:


> U kno your situation better, I think from wht u mentioned so far, it seems 15 vs. 10 point in Education is the gap (mentioned by CO). Anyway, there will be 2 round for 189 in December 3rd & 17th. u can try 17th then.
> 
> a. If u withdraw - then nothing to appeal, Perhaps lodge new 189 EOI & get Invite on Dec 17th.
> 
> b. Appeal comes into picture only after u get refusal with specific cause & clause, then u better seek expert/Agent advise.
> 
> I dont think any forum member here can help. Nor would I recommend to choose this path from the little knowledge that I have.
> 
> Goodluck


I just found out something terrifying: There is no mention for masters in booklet 6 for education qualification!!!
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf (page 24)
where in the points test the have explicitly mention it:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf (page 2)

I think this is where my CO is cutting a 5 points for me!!!!how is it that a bachelor worth 15 points while masters worth only 10 points just like a diploma!!! this doesnt make any sense 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


----------



## iwantanewlife

omarau said:


> age: 30
> english: 10 (ielts 7 in all, 8 overall)
> experience: 10 ( 5+ years overseas) assessed by acs as 4.9 years at the time of assessment but by the time of application it was 5+ years. i provided updated reference letters + account statements + payslips that show im still at the same job.
> educations: 15 (masters from australian university and it was acknowledged by acs )
> nsw nomination : 5
> total points are 70, yet she insist that she assessed application as 65 points!!!
> earlier she mentioned something about masters only worth 10 points. which i couldnt understand. as only diploma worth 10 points. I have all three qualifications diploma + bachelor + masters. masters was the degree assessed by acs as equivalent to asutralian AQF masters with major in computing. I really dont understand. in her latest email she didnt say where did i lose these 5 points. it is also unfair to disqualify me as the passmark is 60.


Rabbu posted (on "EOI Submitted Club" Thread) a quote from DIAC site regarding Education Point:

Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognized by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard. 

Could you review the rule?


----------



## omarau

iwantanewlife said:


> Rabbu posted (on "EOI Submitted Club" Thread) a quote from DIAC site regarding Education Point:
> 
> Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognized by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard.
> 
> Could you review the rule?


could you provide a link for that!


----------



## ausmover

vvprashanth said:


> Under what options can we upload bank statements??


Hi Prashanth,

You can use the following:

=> Click on "Attach Document" button on the right hand side of the page.
=> Select Evidence Type as: "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of"
=> Select Document Type as "Bank Statement - Business"

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## ausmover

rkumar1 said:


> Can any one suggest is it mandatory to enroll online from our visa application schedule medicals or we can directly call up hospital and done medicals..pls suggest..


Hi RKumar,

I think it is important for us to enroll online first and generate the Medical Reference letter. That letter is required by hospitals as it contains TRN number, Passport details, etc.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## vvprashanth

ausmover said:


> Hi Prashanth,
> 
> You can use the following:
> 
> => Click on "Attach Document" button on the right hand side of the page.
> => Select Evidence Type as: "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of"
> => Select Document Type as "Bank Statement - Business"
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


Great.. Thanks...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## omarau

does anyone here has both masters + bachelor degree in computing? 
if yes. does ACS assessment letter mention both or only the highest degree (masters)


----------



## zare1356

omarau said:


> does anyone here has both masters + bachelor degree in computing?
> if yes. does ACS assessment letter mention both or only the highest degree (masters)


I have both bechelor and Master. And in my result letter they have mentioned both of them.

My master is equal to AQF Master degree and my bachelor is equal to AQF Bachelor.


----------



## iwantanewlife

omarau said:


> could you provide a link for that!


You can find his post here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...117201-eoi-submitted-club-362.html#post974211. You could contact him to know where he got such information. Hope it help.


----------



## forhad

omarau said:


> does anyone here has both masters + bachelor degree in computing?
> if yes. does ACS assessment letter mention both or only the highest degree (masters)


I have 2 years Masters degree followed by 4 years bachelor degree. But in my ACS it is mentioned as

"Your Masters of Science in Software Engineering from XYZ University completed April 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing."

Nothing mentioned about 4 years Bachelor degree.


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Hi

I got invitaion for 190 couple of days before. How likely i can get invitaion for 189 visa as well with in 3rd dec invitation as well or I cannot get an invitation for 189 unitll my 190 invitation still active?
I have seen this forum some guys got invitation for same skill with same points and their effective date is more than mine


----------



## Negoz

Hi All,
I got my invitation on 1st October for Sub-Class 189 (65 Points). I took my time in gathering data because needed to change marital status on almost all documents. Than I lodged my application on 29th November (30th November was deadline). TRN showing In-Progress status and I haven't uploaded all the documents so far.

Strange thing happened on 30th evening, I received email from SkillSelect stating that your Invitation has expired and Apply Visa button disappeared though I was able to access my TRN ID and my status was still In-Progress. Than today I got another Invitation from SkillSelect and again the Apply Visa button is active there is no change in TRN account status. So just wanted to know if this is normal? is this happening because I haven't got Ack from Diac for successful lodgement? Please help me here.


----------



## destinationaustralia

Negoz said:


> Hi All,
> I got my invitation on 1st October for Sub-Class 189 (65 Points). I took my time in gathering data because needed to change marital status on almost all documents. Than I lodged my application on 29th November (30th November was deadline). TRN showing In-Progress status and I haven't uploaded all the documents so far.
> 
> Strange thing happened on 30th evening, I received email from SkillSelect stating that your Invitation has expired and Apply Visa button disappeared though I was able to access my TRN ID and my status was still In-Progress. Than today I got another Invitation from SkillSelect and again the Apply Visa button is active there is no change in TRN account status. So just wanted to know if this is normal? is this happening because I haven't got Ack from Diac for successful lodgement? Please help me here.


The process is - Once you get an invitation you'll get a mail that the EOI has been "suspended".
After you apply the "Apply visa " button will disappear.
After you get an acknowledgement the status will change to"in progress"

You can send an email to immi regarding the issue.

CheerS!


----------



## Sahrear

Hi All,

Can anyone tell me how do I understand that my medical reports are uploaded by the local medical centre? I have done the ehealth I guess.. Where I selected a medical centre after giving some information and them took an appointment for the tests.. But now I'm not sure did they upload my reports or not..

Besides I have lodged my application on 30th November but yet to get the CO assigned :-(


----------



## get2gauri

I'm main applicant for PR visa 189 subclass we have just applied visa on 9 nov yet to get Co assigned. We were just thinking that my hubby (2nd applicant) would first do initial entry and I and my lil kid will join him later. Is it possible him to enter before me?


----------



## IPS

Hi Folks,

I have a query -

Is there a limit on size of EACH/SINGLE pdf which needs to be uploaded??
Can we mail any amount of data to CO?? Or is there a limit on the Amount of data to be sent to CO in e mail.

Ex - my total documents are not coming to 80 MB (i got 5 employers in 6 years so documentation is a lot). So is there a limit so as to how much data can i send over an e mail?? Or a limit as in how much data can be uploaded while filling??

Please suggest ASAP !!

IPS ~


----------



## newwave

As far as i remember maximum size of each document is 5 mb. I tried free or shareware program PDF 24 (or 24 PDF, please google for it)which allows to compose multipage pdf documents from pictures or doc files. When you save your file you can choose the quality option, so the minimum quality of pdfs will shrink your files to approximately 1.5 mb however they will be still good enough to be read or printed. Hope, it will help.


----------



## omarau

forhad said:


> I have 2 years Masters degree followed by 4 years bachelor degree. But in my ACS it is mentioned as
> 
> "Your Masters of Science in Software Engineering from XYZ University completed April 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing."
> 
> Nothing mentioned about 4 years Bachelor degree.


did you enter your bachelor in your education history when filling the EOI? if so, you might face the same problem as the one im facing.


----------



## dragonery

immi888 said:


> You don't have to wait to be invited if applying for the 885 visa. No EOI needed. You just apply straight away. So, it's easier in that sense.
> 
> It's quite easy for onshore applicants to get 65 points because most have good English as it is as they have lived in Australia for a while (most are students who have lived in Australia for at least 3 years). If you lived in Australia for that long, your English tends to improve in that duration of time because you are talking the English language with the Aussies, etc. - so potentially 10 -20 points for IELTS as it is. Most have Aussie degrees (get points for that too) and have done it within more than 2 years (you get 5 points for that). Many are professionals. Many are quite young (get points for that too).


Well, I am not entirely sure whether it is true that it's quite easy to score 65 points for onshore applicants. I guess it depends on the subgroup of the applicants. I have to say it's definitely not easy for a fresh overseas graduate to score 65 points. (say Bachelor degree).
With no experience under a fresh graduate's belt, one pretty has to score straight 8s in IELTS to get qualified for 189 visa. That's the intention of the Immigration department as well, to sever the link between education and immigration. Let's have a look of the prospect of an international student getting PR.

Age: 25 points-

Most would be under the age of 25 as bachelor graduates, one leaves high school at the age of 18, 19, it takes 3 years to finish uni, so probably age between 21-23

Education: Bachelor: 15points

IELTS: Assuming straight 7s (10points) Many students from China or Asia struggle to get straight 7s in IELTS. Only a handful manage to get straight 8s. Of course, it depends on one's ethnic background and upbringing. But I'd say getting straight 7s is not a piece of cake, straight 8s is just impossible for many

Australia study requirement: 5 points

Sum: 25+15+10+5=55 points. They are still 5 points short, and that's exactly what immigration wants.

I managed to score straight 8s in IELTS and overall 8.5 in my third attempt, however, i'd definitely say I got really lucky, and many aren't as fortunate as me. I met a South African guy, who managed to get 8 or 8.5 in each individual band, but struggle to get straight 8s in one go in his 7th or 8th attempt!


----------



## wizkid0319

Good day mate,
you think you will get a CO this week?? Asking coz both of us got the ack same day.

Cheers






dragonery said:


> Well, I am not entirely sure whether it is true that it's quite easy to score 65 points for onshore applicants. I guess it depends on the subgroup of the applicants. I have to say it's definitely not easy for a fresh overseas graduate to score 65 points. (say Bachelor degree).
> With no experience under a fresh graduate's belt, one pretty has to score straight 8s in IELTS to get qualified for 189 visa. That's the intention of the Immigration department as well, to sever the link between education and immigration. Let's have a look of the prospect of an international student getting PR.
> 
> Age: 25 points-
> 
> Most would be under the age of 25 as bachelor graduates, one leaves high school at the age of 18, 19, it takes 3 years to finish uni, so probably age between 21-23
> 
> Education: Bachelor: 15points
> 
> IELTS: Assuming straight 7s (10points) Many students from China or Asia struggle to get straight 7s in IELTS. Only a handful manage to get straight 8s. Of course, it depends on one's ethnic background and upbringing. But I'd say getting straight 7s is not a piece of cake, straight 8s is just impossible for many
> 
> Australia study requirement: 5 points
> 
> Sum: 25+15+10+5=55 points. They are still 5 points short, and that's exactly what immigration wants.
> 
> I managed to score straight 8s in IELTS and overall 8.5 in my third attempt, however, i'd definitely say I got really lucky, and many aren't as fortunate as me. I met a South African guy, who managed to get 8 or 8.5 in each individual band, but struggle to get straight 8s in one go in his 7th or 8th attempt!


----------



## nima_vbk

vvprashanth said:


> Anyone who applied on Nov 1st got CO allocated? Just wanted to see if all the applicants who applied on Nov 1st did not get a CO allocated or am i the only one...


Hi even I applied on 8th Nov and got ack on 14 NOv. Yet to get CO assigned. You can call 1300364613 and ask for status if you are in Australia. I called them and they said CO is assigned and will contact me soon. Counting every minute


----------



## dragonery

wizkid0319 said:


> Good day mate,
> you think you will get a CO this week?? Asking coz both of us got the ack same day.
> 
> Cheers


G'Day! Well I have observed different expats for a while, my educated guess is it takes about 2.5 weeks to get allocated after one submits the application (Those who submitted in October). While trying not to get my hopes up, I am definitely expecting CO allocation before Christmas, and hopefully a visa grant before Christmas too! (I did everything including PCC (HK) on 22nd Nov which is going to take 3-4 weeks to send to OZ immigration) :clap2:


----------



## Jey2012

wizkid0319 said:


> Good day mate,
> you think you will get a CO this week?? Asking coz both of us got the ack same day.
> 
> Cheers


Hi 

Is CO allocation 3-4 week from date of lodging application or ack of application ???


----------



## nav.mahajan

omarau said:


> did you enter your bachelor in your education history when filling the EOI? if so, you might face the same problem as the one im facing.


Omar

In the new system... It automatically calculates the points... As ur CO that y they r saying bout points... They r calculated by the system... U hv filled ur info in there... 

If the any information filled by u is wrong then co sud ask u bout wrong claim of points... If every provided information is right the points claimed sud also be right....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## wizkid0319

according to my calculations. it will be about 17-20 days after lodgement.

Cheers
Wiz



Jey2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is CO allocation 3-4 week from date of lodging application or ack of application ???


----------



## Jey2012

wizkid0319 said:


> according to my calculations. it will be about 17-20 days after lodgement.
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


I am expecting CO allocation next week. I lodged my application 19 Nov.


----------



## nazz

adidivs said:


> The time for allocation of CO has been increased from 4 to 5 weeks in the last update on immi website.
> I am not sure if at all a CO has been allocated to any of the 189 subclass applications


Hi, I have applied for 190 visa but not sure about the process could you please explain in short.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nima_vbk

dragonery said:


> Well, I am not entirely sure whether it is true that it's quite easy to score 65 points for onshore applicants. I guess it depends on the subgroup of the applicants. I have to say it's definitely not easy for a fresh overseas graduate to score 65 points. (say Bachelor degree).
> With no experience under a fresh graduate's belt, one pretty has to score straight 8s in IELTS to get qualified for 189 visa. That's the intention of the Immigration department as well, to sever the link between education and immigration. Let's have a look of the prospect of an international student getting PR.
> 
> Age: 25 points-
> 
> Most would be under the age of 25 as bachelor graduates, one leaves high school at the age of 18, 19, it takes 3 years to finish uni, so probably age between 21-23
> 
> Education: Bachelor: 15points
> 
> IELTS: Assuming straight 7s (10points) Many students from China or Asia struggle to get straight 7s in IELTS. Only a handful manage to get straight 8s. Of course, it depends on one's ethnic background and upbringing. But I'd say getting straight 7s is not a piece of cake, straight 8s is just impossible for many
> 
> Australia study requirement: 5 points
> 
> Sum: 25+15+10+5=55 points. They are still 5 points short, and that's exactly what immigration wants.
> 
> I managed to score straight 8s in IELTS and overall 8.5 in my third attempt, however, i'd definitely say I got really lucky, and many aren't as fortunate as me. I met a South African guy, who managed to get 8 or 8.5 in each individual band, but struggle to get straight 8s in one go in his 7th or 8th attempt!


You dont get 5 points for Australia study requirement: 5 points

unless you ve studied in Australia


----------



## nima_vbk

immi888 said:


> Also, the projected number of Permanent Resident grants for the 2012/13 round is about 20K + (thereabouts). As of Dec, they will hit 10K of invites and so they are half way there and very much on par/a bit ahead as each invitee who apply for PR may bring a few dependents with him (thereby increasing number of grants per EOI invite). Thus, there is no longer a need to increase number of invites per month because as long as they keep it up, they will reach a good projected number of invites by mid 2013. Anne's fears of it decreasing are quite real though. That might happen if the projected target is met before July 2013.
> 
> However, I don't think that they are running out of EOIs though because (1) everyone wants to come to Oz and (2) the onshore applicants at the moment have a choice of 885 and 189 visa, and many who are eligible for the 885 visa are still opting for the 885 because you could just apply wihthout EOI and the idea of having to wait to be invited was not a comforting one and time consuming (although given faster processing times that we've descovered, it's turned out to be a blessing in disguise). So, by 31 Dec, the 885 will cease and so all the onshore ones will go for skillselect 189. Thus, there will be an increase in EOIs post Dec 2012.
> 
> I forsee that it will become more competitive after 31 Dec 2012 because all onshore ones who could no longer apply for visa 885 will be using skillselect visa 189 applications then. Mind you, these people have 65 points or more (not 60 points) because that's the qualifying score for the 885 visa. So, it will be very competitive due to increase of EOIs and possibly EOIs with high point scores.


Hi how did you get grant on the same day CO was assigned???


----------



## omarau

nav.mahajan said:


> Omar
> 
> In the new system... It automatically calculates the points... As ur CO that y they r saying bout points... They r calculated by the system... U hv filled ur info in there...
> 
> If the any information filled by u is wrong then co sud ask u bout wrong claim of points... If every provided information is right the points claimed sud also be right....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


well unfortunately my CO is right, i seem to mistakenly have over claimed my EOI, i will withdraw my application and hope for a refund and not to lose state sponsorship


----------



## wanttomove

*Hi*



omarau said:


> well unfortunately my CO is right, i seem to mistakenly have over claimed my EOI, i will withdraw my application and hope for a refund and not to lose state sponsorship


Sorry. i have not been able to get your mistake... 
Can u elaborate the issue what went wrong in claiming the qualification points?


----------



## omarau

wanttomove said:


> Sorry. i have not been able to get your mistake...
> Can u elaborate the issue what went wrong in claiming the qualification points?


my mistake was that i have listed all my qualifications in the education history part in my EOI. where i should have only listed those recognized by assessing authority, as a result i seem to have claimed 15 points for education while in face i can proof only 10  
i will prepare another EOI with 65 points and apply again


----------



## AUSA

omarau said:


> my mistake was that i have listed all my qualifications in the education history part in my EOI. where i should have only listed those recognized by assessing authority, as a result i seem to have claimed 15 points for education while in face i can proof only 10
> i will prepare another EOI with 65 points and apply again


So did u withdraw ur application ? Was there a refund ? sorry to hear all the trouble & wish u gud luck for next application


----------



## iwantanewlife

omarau said:


> well unfortunately my CO is right, i seem to mistakenly have over claimed my EOI, i will withdraw my application and hope for a refund and not to lose state sponsorship


 Hi Omar, so sad to hear this. Did your CO say that your master was not qualified to get 15? I just think that if your CO contact you earlier, you can save time for a new EOI. Anw, hope you can get the refund and make new EOI asap.


----------



## wanttomove

omarau said:


> well unfortunately my CO is right, i seem to mistakenly have over claimed my EOI, i will withdraw my application and hope for a refund and not to lose state sponsorship


HI Omar,
BTW, have u written the reasons for withdrawal? It seems that to get a refund you will have to justify your situation. It may be tricky. Have your CO tell you about some refund? as she has been generous to you by suggesting you a withdrawal .

Please let us know as u get any updates about refund.


----------



## nav.mahajan

*Got the Grant*

Mates,

Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane: 

All the best to everyone........


----------



## thewall

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........



Lucky u, Cheers !

was it paper health or eHealth without being referred?


----------



## jinkyongann

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


Hi nav.mahajan, Congrats!


----------



## ShariqQamar

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## sydney1975

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........



WOWWOWOWOWOW Nav, I am so happy for youuuu. This is awesome news....if I am not mistaken your CO is team 33 AK right? Many congratulations to you!! All the best mate!!! When are you planning to move? :clap2::clap2:


----------



## nav.mahajan

thewall said:


> Lucky u, Cheers !
> 
> was it paper health or eHealth without being referred?


I went for ehealth..... & they were not referred.... finalized in few days only...


----------



## Rabbu

omarau said:


> could you provide a link for that!


here is the link
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)


----------



## shohagkuet

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


Congratulation.......Wish u a good luck in your new journey.....


----------



## nav.mahajan

Thanks all..... Thank you for your wishes... It was a long n thrilling journey of last few months...

Now I'm pretty much happy n relaxed.......


----------



## rkv146

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


Congrats Naveen... Your Patience has finally Paid!!!

All the Best....

Regards
RK


----------



## Arpitwaj

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


congrats dude..wen was co assigned?


----------



## OZOZOZ

Omar.. 
Its really a sad time . but fortunattely you feel that you can qualify in next step. Good luck for that.

Please help me to calculate my points:


In my EOI I mentioned all qualifications, masters+ bech+ diploma. and My bech. degree is assessed as professional skill level 1 by EA. 
So I think its 15 points for my education. 
help please..


----------



## nav.mahajan

Arpitwaj said:


> congrats dude..wen was co assigned?


I have mentioned everything in signature Arpit... it was on Oct 25th....


----------



## rkv146

omarau said:


> did you enter your bachelor in your education history when filling the EOI? if so, you might face the same problem as the one im facing.


Hii Omaru,

I have been reading your post and I feel really sad for the trouble you are going through..

I have one Query.... Since you had chosen the 190 Route, your application of sponsorship was approved by the state and the Invite was subsequently Issued. Why dont you discuss this with your CO? If your overall points is less than 60( taht is all the points and 5 for SS), then it makes absolutely sense in Rejecting/Withdrawing your application.

Since you have already more than 60 points and you were invited by State, so your 5 points( the wrongly claimed education) did not get you an early invite, and caused discomfort to various other 189 aspirants, I feel there is a slight case here..

The ultimate decision would lie with CO, but Have you tried explaining your position to her in this angle.

All the Best.

Regards
RK


----------



## rks890

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


Congrats nav.mahajan.. you were really helpul with your inputs in this forum esp in SA SS.. wish you good luck for the move..


----------



## immi888

nima_vbk said:


> Hi how did you get grant on the same day CO was assigned???


I've uploaded very complete docs before co arrived. So, the only thing he requested was Form 80. I had prepared my Form 80 in advance and so when he emailed me for the Form 80, I emailed him the Form 80 immediately. An hour later the grant was awarded.:clap2:


----------



## nav.mahajan

rks890 said:


> Congrats nav.mahajan.. you were really helpul with your inputs in this forum esp in SA SS.. wish you good luck for the move..


It was my pleasure helping people and seeking help from them... when required by me...


----------



## immi888

dragonery said:


> Well, I am not entirely sure whether it is true that it's quite easy to score 65 points for onshore applicants. I guess it depends on the subgroup of the applicants. I have to say it's definitely not easy for a fresh overseas graduate to score 65 points. (say Bachelor degree).
> With no experience under a fresh graduate's belt, one pretty has to score straight 8s in IELTS to get qualified for 189 visa. That's the intention of the Immigration department as well, to sever the link between education and immigration. Let's have a look of the prospect of an international student getting PR.
> 
> Age: 25 points-
> 
> Most would be under the age of 25 as bachelor graduates, one leaves high school at the age of 18, 19, it takes 3 years to finish uni, so probably age between 21-23
> 
> Education: Bachelor: 15points
> 
> IELTS: Assuming straight 7s (10points) Many students from China or Asia struggle to get straight 7s in IELTS. Only a handful manage to get straight 8s. Of course, it depends on one's ethnic background and upbringing. But I'd say getting straight 7s is not a piece of cake, straight 8s is just impossible for many
> 
> Australia study requirement: 5 points
> 
> Sum: 25+15+10+5=55 points. They are still 5 points short, and that's exactly what immigration wants.
> 
> I managed to score straight 8s in IELTS and overall 8.5 in my third attempt, however, i'd definitely say I got really lucky, and many aren't as fortunate as me. I met a South African guy, who managed to get 8 or 8.5 in each individual band, but struggle to get straight 8s in one go in his 7th or 8th attempt!


I think much depends on the IELTS and double degrees, etc for the fresh graduates (bearing in mind that double degrees are quite common in Oz). If English is your first language in your home country and you have studied in Oz for a while, it's possible (eventhough it's not your native language). This applies a lot for Singaporeans and Malaysians for example. As you mentioned, some people in some countries (not all though) may find it difficult and that is true. Quite an amount of students may be older due to double degrees and/or professional certs and may have extra 5 points for the age (I think they are usually 25 - 26yrs or age). So, for these students, 65 points is quite possible.


----------



## Sreekanth

Hi folks

I got my CO assigned today, details as follows:-

CO from : Team 4, GSM Adelaide
Initials : VS

Requested Docs for Main Applicant : Form 80 , PCC ( Although i have uploaded it's again requested)

Requested Docs for Secondary Applicant: Form 80, Birth Certificate, English language requirement, PCC.

Status of documents had changed from "Required" to 'Not Required" for those which i have uploaded and accessed by CO , for other docs the status has changed to 'Requested'

Status of Medicals : not updated by CO (I mean whether it's referred or not)

guys, can u please tell us if i have to send a mail to ask for the status of medicals to co?

Thanks


----------



## sydney1975

Yahhhooooooo.......friends....I just now received visa grant mail........I am so very happy today.....after spending so many sleepless and restless nights......today I have got what I wanted.....I am very happy....thank you friends for all your help and support!! 

So finally I think Team 33 is on a roll now and granting visas....I am the second person after nav.mahajan to be granted visa by Team 33....

Finally I will be lane: to Oz!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Keithcorp

Hi All, we received our grant today! :clap2: I would like to thank each and everyone who has supported me in this endeavour. :high5: And to those who are in the process....best of luck, hang in there and things will work out. Cheers!!! lane:


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I got my CO assigned today, details as follows:-
> 
> CO from : Team 4, GSM Adelaide
> Initials : VS
> 
> Requested Docs for Main Applicant : Form 80 , PCC ( Although i have uploaded it's again requested)
> 
> Requested Docs for Secondary Applicant: Form 80, Birth Certificate, English language requirement, PCC.
> 
> Status of documents had changed from "Required" to 'Not Required" for those which i have uploaded and accessed by CO , for other docs the status has changed to 'Requested'
> 
> Status of Medicals : not updated by CO (I mean whether it's referred or not)
> 
> guys, can u please tell us if i have to send a mail to ask for the status of medicals to co?
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Sreekanth!!!

Hope I am to follow soon....

Regards
RK


----------



## nav.mahajan

sydney1975 said:


> Yahhhooooooo.......friends....I just now received visa grant mail........I am so very happy today.....after spending so many sleepless and restless nights......today I have got what I wanted.....I am very happy....thank you friends for all your help and support!!
> 
> So finally I think Team 33 is on a roll now and granting visas....I am the second person after nav.mahajan to be granted visa by Team 33....
> 
> Finally I will be lane: to Oz!!! :clap2::clap2:


Congrats Mate..... so it happened for you too..... Good to hear this for you...... Hope to c u some time soon...


----------



## nima_vbk

immi888 said:


> I've uploaded very complete docs before co arrived. So, the only thing he requested was Form 80. I had prepared my Form 80 in advance and so when he emailed me for the Form 80, I emailed him the Form 80 immediately. An hour later the grant was awarded.:clap2:


Hi even I ve all my docs including form 80 let me wait.
Waiting is really pain. U r so lucky. Hope my case turns out like urs.


----------



## sydney1975

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats Mate..... so it happened for you too..... Good to hear this for you...... Hope to c u some time soon...


thank you nav!!! Am a relieved person now.....at least now I can go to office with full confidence and not have to worry too much in my current company.....I hope you understand what I mean.....

Please keep in touch...even though you would be going to SA and me to Sydney....I would certainly hope that we meet up sometime in Oz next year  Thanks for all the help and support.


----------



## vvprashanth

immi888 said:


> I've uploaded very complete docs before co arrived. So, the only thing he requested was Form 80. I had prepared my Form 80 in advance and so when he emailed me for the Form 80, I emailed him the Form 80 immediately. An hour later the grant was awarded.:clap2:


That's pretty cool... Congratulations.. Even i hope i have submitted all the docs except form 80. I am still waiting for my CO.. Hopefully i will get him soon..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## vvprashanth

nima_vbk said:


> Hi even I ve all my docs including form 80 let me wait.
> Waiting is really pain. U r so lucky. Hope my case turns out like urs.


When did you submit your application?? I have submitted on Nov 1st but still waiting on CO..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## vvprashanth

nima_vbk said:


> Hi even I applied on 8th Nov and got ack on 14 NOv. Yet to get CO assigned. You can call 1300364613 and ask for status if you are in Australia. I called them and they said CO is assigned and will contact me soon. Counting every minute


Hey.. Thanks.. I did not see this post... Btw what if we are outside Oz.. Is there any contact number? I am an offshore applicant...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## omarau

OZOZOZ said:


> Omar..
> Its really a sad time . but fortunattely you feel that you can qualify in next step. Good luck for that.
> 
> Please help me to calculate my points:
> 
> 
> In my EOI I mentioned all qualifications, masters+ bech+ diploma. and My bech. degree is assessed as professional skill level 1 by EA.
> So I think its 15 points for my education.
> help please..


hmmm this is exactly where i cannt advise you, this is where i made my mistake. the only advise is to read carefully around the area of educational history in the EOI, also click the (?) symbol for more hidden information. to be safe only list the qualifications acknowledged by the assessing authority

good luck


----------



## Jey2012

vvprashanth said:


> When did you submit your application?? I have submitted on Nov 1st but still waiting on CO..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Hi

It more than 4 weeks waiting for CO in your case. And No contact at all???

No document request?? Medical or PCCS??


----------



## omarau

rkv146 said:


> Hii Omaru,
> 
> I have been reading your post and I feel really sad for the trouble you are going through..
> 
> I have one Query.... Since you had chosen the 190 Route, your application of sponsorship was approved by the state and the Invite was subsequently Issued. Why dont you discuss this with your CO? If your overall points is less than 60( taht is all the points and 5 for SS), then it makes absolutely sense in Rejecting/Withdrawing your application.
> 
> Since you have already more than 60 points and you were invited by State, so your 5 points( the wrongly claimed education) did not get you an early invite, and caused discomfort to various other 189 aspirants, I feel there is a slight case here..
> 
> The ultimate decision would lie with CO, but Have you tried explaining your position to her in this angle.
> 
> All the Best.
> 
> Regards
> RK


Actually I did ask her that. as you said i have state sponsorship and 65 points after the deduction. it is not like 189 visas where higher points has more chance. but CO said that they cant jump over rules. points claimed should be less or equal to the points assessed by CO. in my case it wasnt . i just hope I keep my nsw sponsorship


----------



## omarau

sydney1975 said:


> thank you nav!!! Am a relieved person now.....at least now I can go to office with full confidence and not have to worry too much in my current company.....I hope you understand what I mean.....
> 
> Please keep in touch...even though you would be going to SA and me to Sydney....I would certainly hope that we meet up sometime in Oz next year  Thanks for all the help and support.


congrats dude, finally on the doorsteps of achieving your dream


----------



## AnneChristina

vvprashanth said:


> Hey.. Thanks.. I did not see this post... Btw what if we are outside Oz.. Is there any contact number? I am an offshore applicant...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


same number. Just dial 0061 before.


----------



## newwave

sydney1975 said:


> Yahhhooooooo.......friends....I just now received visa grant mail........I am so very happy today.....after spending so many sleepless and restless nights......today I have got what I wanted.....I am very happy....thank you friends for all your help and support!!
> 
> So finally I think Team 33 is on a roll now and granting visas....I am the second person after nav.mahajan to be granted visa by Team 33....
> 
> Finally I will be lane: to Oz!!! :clap2::clap2:


Well done, dude! Congratulations! What are the initials of your CO?


----------



## immi888

vvprashanth said:


> That's pretty cool... Congratulations.. Even i hope i have submitted all the docs except form 80. I am still waiting for my CO.. Hopefully i will get him soon..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


@ vvprashanth and nima_vbk

don't worry about the waiting. It's how fast you get the visa grant that matters (not how soon you get the co allocated to you). If you've submitted all docs, the co may take a while to read them (because he has more docs to read) but it will be worth the wait because you might get an instant grant or may be just missing a Form 80, in which case, if you send it on the same day that he requested it, you might get the grant on the same day.

@ vvprashanth
You can upload Form 80 now itself if you'd like rather than waiting for co. The only reason why I didn't upload mine was because the scanning takes too long and I didn't have the time as it's a long doc - so I thought I'd wait and see if the co asks for it (which he did anyways and I happily scanned it for him). I notice that with some of those who have agents, their agents would upload the Form 80 for them before co arrives.


----------



## vvprashanth

Jey2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> It more than 4 weeks waiting for CO in your case. And No contact at all???
> 
> No document request?? Medical or PCCS??


Yep.... I'm eagerly waiting for the CO allocation news...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## vvprashanth

immi888 said:


> @ vvprashanth and nima_vbk
> 
> don't worry about the waiting. It's how fast you get the visa grant that matters (not how soon you get the co allocated to you). If you've submitted all docs, the co may take a while to read them (because he has more docs to read) but it will be worth the wait because you might get an instant grant or may be just missing a Form 80, in which case, if you send it on the same day that he requested it, you might get the grant on the same day.
> 
> @ vvprashanth
> You can upload Form 80 now itself if you'd like rather than waiting for co. The only reason why I didn't upload mine was because the scanning takes too long and I didn't have the time as it's a long doc - so I thought I'd wait and see if the co asks for it (which he did anyways and I happily scanned it for him). I notice that with some of those who have agents, their agents would upload the Form 80 for them before co arrives.


Immi888.. Thanks.. That was really encouraging.. Hopefullly as you said the CO might be reviewing the docs....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## ScorpKing

Applied on 17th nov...CO emailed me with required document list today


----------



## ausmover

ScorpKing said:


> Applied on 17th nov...CO emailed me with required document list today


That means you applied on 17th Nov and got a CO allocated today: Dec 3!  .... That's fast!

Please share with us the list of documents he has requested.

Thanks
Ausmover


----------



## ScorpKing

Form 80 for me and my wife ..health certificates


----------



## wizkid0319

Congratz!!

Can you please share your ANZCO code and if u r 189 or 190 ??

Cheers
Wiz




ScorpKing said:


> Applied on 17th nov...CO emailed me with required document list today


----------



## ScorpKing

189 and ANZO code 261313


----------



## wizkid0319

kool.... hope I get 1 soon too. I applied on 17th as well.

Cheers
Wiz




ScorpKing said:


> 189 and ANZO code 261313


----------



## ScorpKing

yeah sure....you will get it soon...as 5 weeks is the estimated time


----------



## nima_vbk

vvprashanth said:


> Hey.. Thanks.. I did not see this post... Btw what if we are outside Oz.. Is there any contact number? I am an offshore applicant...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


91 11 4122 1000 (Visa Office – For all other enquiries) India number


----------



## kark

I had applied on 23rd Nov and also paid the fees on the same day/. I can see my status as in progress. So whts the next step. Is the TRN same as file no or will I get a file no?


----------



## ScorpKing

kark said:


> I had applied on 23rd Nov and also paid the fees on the same day/. I can see my status as in progress. So whts the next step. Is the TRN same as file no or will I get a file no?


you will receive an ack in couple of days and then CO will be assigned to you for further processing


----------



## nishaon

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


Oaw, What a thrilling news is that!
Heartiest congratulations to you for that. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## thewall

nima_vbk said:


> 91 11 4122 1000 (Visa Office – For all other enquiries) India number


i think Delhi office wont provide info on GSM visa processed in Adelaide or Brisbane - or do they


----------



## nishaon

sydney1975 said:


> Yahhhooooooo.......friends....I just now received visa grant mail........I am so very happy today.....after spending so many sleepless and restless nights......today I have got what I wanted.....I am very happy....thank you friends for all your help and support!!
> 
> So finally I think Team 33 is on a roll now and granting visas....I am the second person after nav.mahajan to be granted visa by Team 33....
> 
> Finally I will be lane: to Oz!!! :clap2::clap2:


Oaw, What a thrilling news is that!
Heartiest congratulations to you. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## nishaon

Keithcorp said:


> Hi All, we received our grant today! :clap2: I would like to thank each and everyone who has supported me in this endeavour. :high5: And to those who are in the process....best of luck, hang in there and things will work out. Cheers!!! lane:


Oaw, What a thrilling news is that!
Heartiest congratulations to you for that. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sydney1975

newwave said:


> Well done, dude! Congratulations! What are the initials of your CO?


Team 33 AK


----------



## IPS

nav.mahajan said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally :clap2::clap2: Got the grant...... I have mixed emotions..... But a lot happy.... Now I'm resident of Australia..... Its time to lane:
> 
> All the best to everyone........


Hey Dude,

Real good new !!!
Congrats and enjoy the success.
Good luck on the journey ahead

IPS~


----------



## nav.mahajan

We had this sheet where people were entering their details... i think this died somewhere.... it has information for most of people....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=7


----------



## IPS

sydney1975 said:


> thank you nav!!! Am a relieved person now.....at least now I can go to office with full confidence and not have to worry too much in my current company.....I hope you understand what I mean.....
> 
> Please keep in touch...even though you would be going to SA and me to Sydney....I would certainly hope that we meet up sometime in Oz next year  Thanks for all the help and support.


Hey Sydney,

Congratulations... :clap2::clap2:

Have a blast !!

IPS~


----------



## nav.mahajan

IPS said:


> Hey Dude,
> 
> Real good new !!!
> Congrats and enjoy the success.
> Good luck on the journey ahead
> 
> IPS~


Thanks Mate....

All the best to you for the rest of the process.... my best wishes are with you....


----------



## Jonas_C

Dear All,

I went through many posts in this forum but couldn’t find similar situation as mine, so I think it is worth share the issue to see if there is someone that could give me some advice in how to proceed.

I applied for 190 Visa (WA sponsorship) in 19/10 through skill select, the same day that I received the invitation. The problem is that my application is still in the “Application Received” status and my EOI is still as “INVITED”. Last week I’ve got an email from skillselect saying that my invitation would expire in 18 days…however I have applied for the visa already. The fee was deducted from my credit card in the same day of my application.

I sent an email to [email protected] 10 days ago and they replied saying that my application was received and is sitting with IT department to be resolved, but the status didn’t change until now. As the link to organize the health examinations was active on my application, I downloaded the forms 26 and 160 for me, wife and child and went to the clinic on 13/11, which was ehealth. The doctor called me after saying that he couldn’t upload our examination results in the system so he would forward the forms fulfilled to Sydney for manual processing…I suppose because there is something pending with my application that didn’t change the status to “In Progress”. I have not received acknowledgement letter so far.

Is there someone in this forum that has had similar issue? I am not sure but that could be related to applying for the visa in the same day that you received the invitation.

Thanks!!


----------



## sydney1975

omarau said:


> congrats dude, finally on the doorsteps of achieving your dream


Thank you omrau!! I read your news...I feel bad for you....but I would like to tell you that please hang in there and apply again and this time ensure that you claim the right number of points.....I know it is easier said than done....to again start the process and play the waiting game....but I guess you will have to bite the bullet and try again......on the positive side....what I feel that your application would now be more of a formality.....since the CO has assessed you already for 65 points....and if the CO says that you will lose the NSW SS approval as well....you will end up with 60 points.....but I have seen many people here get invited with 60 points for 189 visa and also have seen them getting grants also quickly......so please do not get disheartened....just fight out this tough phase in your life.....all the best dude for your future!!


----------



## sydney1975

IPS said:


> Hey Sydney,
> 
> Congratulations... :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Have a blast !!
> 
> IPS~


Thanks mate!!! Good luck with your application!!!


----------



## sydney1975

nishaon said:


> Oaw, What a thrilling news is that!
> Heartiest congratulations to you. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thank you nishaon!! Good luck with your application process!!


----------



## VisMelbourne

Hello guys...I have also submitted my 189 visa application on 19th nov with 60 points as a Accountant...and I received Acknowledgement on 29th nov (When I request to the department) but I am wondering I am still not be able to check my visa process online which is giving error (Service is temporary not available) r u guys also facing same problem...As I asked to department and to my agent they said it's system mistake I don't need to be worried about this....and also how long u guys think to allocate the case officer for my application....Thnx in advance...Cheers


----------



## getsetgo

VisMelbourne said:


> Hello guys...I have also submitted my 189 visa application on 19th nov with 60 points as a Accountant...and I received Acknowledgement on 29th nov (When I request to the department) but I am wondering I am still not be able to check my visa process online which is giving error (Service is temporary not available) r u guys also facing same problem...As I asked to department and to my agent they said it's system mistake I don't need to be worried about this....and also how long u guys think to allocate the case officer for my application....Thnx in advance...Cheers


you are probably referring to a wrong link..
check this link and login with ur TRN number and password

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## nav.mahajan

Omar....

make a new EOI..... and Apply for 189... you will get invite.... people for invite till Nov 9th with 60 points.... You will definitely get invite on Dec 17....

I'm not sure for the refund process for the application you have already lodged.... But our best wishes are with you...... All the best... :boxing:


----------



## makaveli2012

ScorpKing said:


> yeah sure....you will get it soon...as 5 weeks is the estimated time


Hi ScorpKing,

Can you pls share the list of documents requested by your CO, so that I can have them for reference purpose.

Thanks!!!


----------



## makaveli2012

nima_vbk said:


> Hi even I ve all my docs including form 80 let me wait.
> Waiting is really pain. U r so lucky. Hope my case turns out like urs.


wat are all the documents required for the final stage?

Thanks!!!


----------



## naseefoz

nav and sydney1975

congrats mates for your grants..Thrilling and fantastic news for the long waited period gone behind.

seems like you ppl would on cl0ud9 this night..

Cheers to you guys....


----------



## sydney1975

naseefoz said:


> nav and sydney1975
> 
> congrats mates for your grants..Thrilling and fantastic news for the long waited period gone behind.
> 
> seems like you ppl would on cl0ud9 this night..
> 
> Cheers to you guys....


Thanks naseefoz!! Its indeed a great feeling to know that the visa has been granted....I am gonna enjoy this moment for a few days and then plan on when to resign and go to Oz....


----------



## naseefoz

still no communication regarding CO allottment.

Why is this happening to me guys as it is more than 5 weeks of assured time frame for CO allottment


----------



## Sreekanth

naseefoz said:


> still no communication regarding CO allottment.
> 
> Why is this happening to me guys as it is more than 5 weeks of assured time frame for CO allottment


call them once again..it's really strange y still no CO yet..


----------



## Sktoaustralia

Hi All,

I have accidentally uploaded my college transcripts under the "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of" . Now I have uploaded them under "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of" as well. But I want to delete it from the work experience category to avoid unnecessary confusion. How do I do it?


----------



## getsetgo

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have accidentally uploaded my college transcripts under the "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of" . Now I have uploaded them under "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of" as well. But I want to delete it from the work experience category to avoid unnecessary confusion. How do I do it?


There is no way to delete documents once uploaded ..
Its ok dont worry ... its just one document


----------



## paralax

Can someone tell me in which category (Evidence Type) can I upload my CV. There is Resume to select from Document Type, but what should I select from Evidence Type combo box?

Attach Document Section

Thanks


----------



## arvindb81

Hi guys .... I lodged my visa application on Oct 27 th and still waiting for CO .... I see people who applied later got the CO allocated .... I couldn't able to understand what the issue is .... My ANZO code is 261112

Is there anyone who applied during the same time for the ANZO code still waiting for CO?


----------



## Sreekanth

arvindb81 said:


> Hi guys .... I lodged my visa application on Oct 27 th and still waiting for CO .... I see people who applied later got the CO allocated .... I couldn't able to understand what the issue is .... My ANZO code is 261112
> 
> Is there anyone who applied during the same time for the ANZO code still waiting for CO?


hey .. why don't u call up DIAC and ask? it's clearly mentioned on their website that if one doesn't get CO allocated with in 5 weeks u can call them..

by the way have u uploaded all the documents including Form80? ..what i am suspecting is that ur case is already with a CO and probably no further documents is required?


----------



## lobdon2012

What is the maximum waiting time for an offshore applicant from the point of lodging a visa application (provided that all docs were submitted n medical is done)


----------



## cnsaikrishna

hi all,
i have 190 invitation but yet to lodge. i have everything ready including PCC but not medicals. just wanted to know whether SkillSelect allows me to front load all the documents while lodging? and should I wait for medicals till the CO asks for or can I do it once I lodge the application?

I am also concerned that I entered my education start date in EOI as 21/7/09 but my certificates says its 27/7/09. I also didn't enter my UG qualification and entered only Masters qualification. Will there be any problem as my details are different from what I entered in EOI?

Thanks


----------



## iskurapati

Hi,

I recently lodged the application. I have been waiting for CO to be assigned. I have a query regarding health requirements. I booked the medical test via Organize your health requirements option on skillselect. It gave me following 3 tests.

502 - Chest x-ray examination
501 - Medical examination
707 - HIV Test

Could someone please tell me what tests are included in 501-Medical examination!

Thanks & Regards,
ISK


----------



## GoinDownUnder

nav and sydney1975 congratulations!!!

I called immigration office today and they informed me that my Case Officer has been changed to M and that the previous officer S.A. from Team 6 has already left.

I asked if my documents have all been received and the operator said that it seems to be the case and that there are a lot of issues with the visa portal so they are unable to update the document status there. He also said that rarely would case officers reply to emails asking about status.

I think everyone waiting for real time status should just call immigration office


----------



## abbasi

hey guys i need to ask one stupid question.....i have lodged my 189 visa yesterday.....but when i log into my EOI portal my EOI status says INVITED....is it normal or it should be IN PROGRESS??


----------



## krisho007

Sreekanth said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I got my CO assigned today, details as follows:-
> 
> CO from : Team 4, GSM Adelaide
> Initials : VS
> 
> Requested Docs for Main Applicant : Form 80 , PCC ( Although i have uploaded it's again requested)
> 
> Requested Docs for Secondary Applicant: Form 80, Birth Certificate, English language requirement, PCC.
> 
> Status of documents had changed from "Required" to 'Not Required" for those which i have uploaded and accessed by CO , for other docs the status has changed to 'Requested'
> 
> Status of Medicals : not updated by CO (I mean whether it's referred or not)
> 
> guys, can u please tell us if i have to send a mail to ask for the status of medicals to co?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Sreekanth,

Can you tell me what is the date against each document in Skillselect. Is it the same date that of CO allocation.?

In my case, the date is 27th November, but I have not yet received email from CO.

Thanks
Krishna


----------



## makaveli2012

abbasi said:


> hey guys i need to ask one stupid question.....i have lodged my 189 visa yesterday.....but when i log into my EOI portal my EOI status says INVITED....is it normal or it should be IN PROGRESS??


congrts!!! you have been invited, wait for an email from DIAC and then you can proceed further on your application. You will receive a TRN number by which you can proceed further.

Thanks!!!


----------



## abbasi

makaveli2012 said:


> congrts!!! you have been invited, wait for an email from DIAC and then you can proceed further on your application. You will receive a TRN number by which you can proceed further.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Bro u didnt understand my question....i have applied my visa application n have paid my $ 3060 189 visa fee and also have received acknowledgement email.....but still when i log in to my EOI portal my EOI status says invited..... is it normal or it should be saying INPROGRESS


----------



## Sreekanth

krisho007 said:


> Hi Sreekanth,
> 
> Can you tell me what is the date against each document in Skillselect. Is it the same date that of CO allocation.?
> 
> In my case, the date is 27th November, but I have not yet received email from CO.
> 
> Thanks
> Krishna


Hi 
Yes the date is the same day as the CO allocation.


----------



## Sreekanth

abbasi said:


> Bro u didnt understand my question....i have applied my visa application n have paid my $ 3060 189 visa fee and also have received acknowledgement email.....but still when i log in to my EOI portal my EOI status says invited..... is it normal or it should be saying INPROGRESS


Hi 
once u have paid fees the status should read 'InProgress' 
Also i remember I have read in this forum that the problem u are describing is faced by another member as well..

My suggestion is u first report this to the skillselect support otherwise u will be wasting time


----------



## sydney1975

GoinDownUnder said:


> nav and sydney1975 congratulations!!!
> 
> I called immigration office today and they informed me that my Case Officer has been changed to M and that the previous officer S.A. from Team 6 has already left.
> 
> I asked if my documents have all been received and the operator said that it seems to be the case and that there are a lot of issues with the visa portal so they are unable to update the document status there. He also said that rarely would case officers reply to emails asking about status.
> 
> I think everyone waiting for real time status should just call immigration office


Thanks GoinDownUnder!! Good luck with your application!! I am sure your visa grant should be round the corner!!!


----------



## nav.mahajan

GoinDownUnder said:


> nav and sydney1975 congratulations!!!
> 
> I called immigration office today and they informed me that my Case Officer has been changed to M and that the previous officer S.A. from Team 6 has already left.
> 
> I think everyone waiting for real time status should just call immigration office


Thanks mate..... and don't worry... CO will have the note given by the old CO on your case... 

But Co might take a fresh look at the docs... and will contact you soon... if requires any thing from you.....

All the best...


----------



## anj0907

Hi Everyone...can all 189 applicants please update your status in below doc. This was created by senior expats but looks like it is not being updated for some time now. 

Please update this guys...so that we can keep track of the status. For people whose medicals are referred, you can update the same in the 'Further info' column...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## bdg

Got CO today - team 7. Wants medicals and an outstanding unabridged birth certificate.

Applied: 18 November
Acknowledged: 26 November
Visa: 189
Co: 04 December


----------



## rkv146

anj0907 said:


> Hi Everyone...can all 189 applicants please update your status in below doc. This was created by senior expats but looks like it is not being updated for some time now.
> 
> Please update this guys...so that we can keep track of the status. For people whose medicals are referred, you can update the same in the 'Further info' column...
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


Hii

It says the doc doesnt exist!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## anj0907

rkv146 said:


> Hii
> 
> It says the doc doesnt exist!!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


I can see it...try again

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## fivetd

GoinDownUnder said:


> nav and sydney1975 congratulations!!!
> 
> I called immigration office today and they informed me that my Case Officer has been changed to M and that the previous officer S.A. from Team 6 has already left.
> 
> I asked if my documents have all been received and the operator said that it seems to be the case and that there are a lot of issues with the visa portal so they are unable to update the document status there. He also said that rarely would case officers reply to emails asking about status.
> 
> I think everyone waiting for real time status should just call immigration office


What were the initials of your first CO?
I am also with team 6 and my CO has initials M. E.
Thanks


----------



## anj0907

can u access now?


----------



## rkv146

anj0907 said:


> I can see it...try again
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


Yep Thanks.. Just update my details there...

Regards
RK


----------



## GoinDownUnder

fivetd said:


> What were the initials of your first CO?
> I am also with team 6 and my CO has initials M. E.
> Thanks


My first CO was S.A. and the new one is M .. I forgot the surname  but from Team 6 as well.


----------



## bdg

yes, I could access it now


----------



## anj0907

rkv146 said:


> Yep Thanks.. Just update my details there...
> 
> Regards
> RK


I assume ur name was already there isn't it? btw...have you got ur CO yet? what has hapnd to ur job offer?


----------



## fivetd

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## makaveli2012

bdg said:


> yes, I could access it now


bdg,

what is an unabridged Birth Certificate?

Thanks!!!


----------



## rkv146

anj0907 said:


> I assume ur name was already there isn't it? btw...have you got ur CO yet? what has hapnd to ur job offer?


Yep it was already there... I did update when the sheet was started and when I got Invite on sept 15th.

No CO yet, getting little worried.. People applying after Nov 15th have got CO but I have not yet got.. Also since I am Currently Travelling and out of India, I am planning to wait and see if I get CO by Dec10th when I return back to Country...

I have everything completed except my PCC, will do that Once CO gets allocated and he asks for it.

The Job offer.. I have politely told them that I will not be able to take it up as I cant move out of India until March due to family circumstances...
However that exercise has given me good confidence that I can crack a job once i get the Grant....

Howz ur Progress going on?

Regards
RK


----------



## anj0907

rkv146 said:


> Yep it was already there... I did update when the sheet was started and when I got Invite on sept 15th.
> 
> No CO yet, getting little worried.. People applying after Nov 15th have got CO but I have not yet got.. Also since I am Currently Travelling and out of India, I am planning to wait and see if I get CO by Dec10th when I return back to Country...
> 
> I have everything completed except my PCC, will do that Once CO gets allocated and he asks for it.
> 
> The Job offer.. I have politely told them that I will not be able to take it up as I cant move out of India until March due to family circumstances...
> However that exercise has given me good confidence that I can crack a job once i get the Grant....
> 
> Howz ur Progress going on?
> 
> Regards
> RK


Oh ..ok...Dont worry...5 weeks is their timeline, so u should definetly get a CO by then...and mayb u can try contacting the same company after u get the grant 

I am still in the beginning stages...waiting for my IELTS results :ranger:


----------



## bdg

Unabridged birth certificate is the birth certificate with both parents and child's name on it. (South Africa)


----------



## Sreekanth

Hi Folks 

I have doubt wist respect to PCC.
The attachment sent by CO has clearly started that

_"We have received a police clearance for Sreekanth
from India but no other police clearances have been received"_

But to my surprise CO has again asked PCC for me in the check list.
I have not stayed in any country for more than 12 months cumulatively.
I am not sure what should i send now, should i just re-send the same PCC?

Also please let me know if a PCC is requested for 2 countries will the CO
specifically ask for those 2 countries (PCC-UK, PCC-India ??) in the request check list sent by him/her?

Pls clarify! Thanks in advance.


----------



## bdg

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> once u have paid fees the status should read 'InProgress'
> Also i remember I have read in this forum that the problem u are describing is faced by another member as well..
> 
> My suggestion is u first report this to the skillselect support otherwise u will be wasting time



This is normal. It means your application is awaiting assessment. You or your agent will receive an email once allocated a CO. Status does not change for now. Click on the ? next the wording, it explains the meaning of the different statuses.


----------



## arvindb81

Sreekanth said:


> hey .. why don't u call up DIAC and ask? it's clearly mentioned on their website that if one doesn't get CO allocated with in 5 weeks u can call them..
> 
> by the way have u uploaded all the documents including Form80? ..what i am suspecting is that ur case is already with a CO and probably no further documents is required?



Hey sreekanth,

thanks for reply... i tried to reach DIAC on the contact number(0061 1300 364613) given by them by it isnt working and i dont see any email address to contact them...


I have uploaded Form 80 but i havent done with PCC and Meds...so i guess mine is not ready case...

do you have any idea about the DIAC contact number?

btw...my current location is UK.... i see that even you are in UK...do you think its the case for late CO allocation?


----------



## ausmover

bdg said:


> Got CO today - team 7. Wants medicals and an outstanding unabridged birth certificate.
> 
> Applied: 18 November
> Acknowledged: 26 November
> Visa: 189
> Co: 04 December


Hi bdg,

That's good news, you got CO allocated pretty quickly. Congrats!

I have applied on 15th Nov, waiting for CO allocation....
I think CO allocation definitely depends/varies on origin country ....

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## Sreekanth

arvindb81 said:


> Hey sreekanth,
> 
> thanks for reply... i tried to reach DIAC on the contact number(0061 1300 364613) given by them by it isnt working and i dont see any email address to contact them...
> 
> 
> I have uploaded Form 80 but i havent done with PCC and Meds...so i guess mine is not ready case...
> 
> do you have any idea about the DIAC contact number?
> 
> btw...my current location is UK.... i see that even you are in UK...do you think its the case for late CO allocation?


hi
even i couldn't find any e-mail address to send a query ..really strange ..

when u say the phone number isn't working..does it mean the phone number is not a valid one? because that's the only number i know too..
how about sending a fax to them @ + 61 8 7421 7615 ?
i am currently not in UK.
Pls update ur signature.!


----------



## arvindb81

Sreekanth said:


> hi
> even i couldn't find any e-mail address to send a query ..really strange ..
> 
> when u say the phone number isn't working..does it mean the phone number is not a valid one? because that's the only number i know too..
> how about sending a fax to them @ + 61 8 7421 7615 ?
> i am currently not in UK.
> Pls update ur signature.!


It says check the number again..i have tried all the possibilities but nothing works...Can anyone who contacted DIAC help me with the Contact number or the email ID Plz....

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZO: 261112, INVITED: OCT 1st, LODGED: OCT 27th, ACK RECVD: OCT 29th, CO: Still waiting


----------



## AnneChristina

arvindb81 said:


> It says check the number again..i have tried all the possibilities but nothing works...Can anyone who contacted DIAC help me with the Contact number or the email ID Plz....
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZO: 261112, INVITED: OCT 1st, LODGED: OCT 27th, ACK RECVD: OCT 29th, CO: Still waiting


I have called DIAC quite often; last time on Thursday. The number 0061 1300 364 613 is definitely correct.
The only other option is the contact form, but it usually takes a week or so to get a response.


----------



## AnneChristina

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I have doubt wist respect to PCC.
> The attachment sent by CO has clearly started that
> 
> _"We have received a police clearance for Sreekanth
> from India but no other police clearances have been received"_
> 
> But to my surprise CO has again asked PCC for me in the check list.
> I have not stayed in any country for more than 12 months cumulatively.
> I am not sure what should i send now, should i just re-send the same PCC?
> 
> Also please let me know if a PCC is requested for 2 countries will the CO
> specifically ask for those 2 countries (PCC-UK, PCC-India ??) in the request check list sent by him/her?
> 
> Pls clarify! Thanks in advance.


Yes, it should list each country separately. Also, in the "Request for information - detailed information" there should be instructions for each country that you need to provide a PCC for.


----------



## Sreekanth

AnneChristina said:


> Yes, it should list each country separately. Also, in the "Request for information - detailed information" there should be instructions for each country that you need to provide a PCC for.


Thanks Anne

The attachment from CO of "Request Checklist.pdf" had only the below info and there is no mention of which country

Main Applicant

SREEKANTH XXX

Evidence of Character
● Police Clearance
● Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment

and in the file "Request for information - Detailed Information.pdf" it read the following
_"We have received a police clearance for XXX Sreekanth
from India but no other police clearances have been received."_

so now from which country should I take PCC and i have not stayed in any country for more than 12 months other than in my home country (India).

The status in eVisa for PCC is "Requested"

Pls advise ..how to proceed.


----------



## arvindb81

AnneChristina said:


> I have called DIAC quite often; last time on Thursday. The number 0061 1300 364 613 is definitely correct.
> The only other option is the contact form, but it usually takes a week or so to get a response.


Thanks Anne.....

I couldnt able to reach that number...i dont know why...i have asked my friend in Aus to call and check for me anyways...


----------



## rkumar1

good..it seems like you got CO in early stage....congrats and best of luck for rest of the process...


----------



## AnneChristina

Sreekanth said:


> Thanks Anne
> 
> The attachment from CO of "Request Checklist.pdf" had only the below info and there is no mention of which country
> 
> Main Applicant
> 
> SREEKANTH XXX
> 
> Evidence of Character
> ● Police Clearance
> ● Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> 
> and in the file "Request for information - Detailed Information.pdf" it read the following
> _"We have received a police clearance for XXX Sreekanth
> from India but no other police clearances have been received."_
> 
> so now from which country should I take PCC and i have not stayed in any country for more than 12 months other than in my home country (India).
> 
> The status in eVisa for PCC is "Requested"
> 
> Pls advise ..how to proceed.


Just to confirm, you also haven't stayed in any other country multiple times so that the total (cumulative) stay exceeds 1 year?

I personally would just send your CO an email, attaching form 80 and the same PCC once more. Then you can just ask the CO if he requires any further documents. If he needs anything else he will let you know, otherwise it's time to wait for the grant.


----------



## Sreekanth

AnneChristina said:


> Just to confirm, you also haven't stayed in any other country multiple times so that the total (cumulative) stay exceeds 1 year?
> 
> I personally would just send your CO an email, attaching form 80 and the same PCC once more. Then you can just ask the CO if he requires any further documents. If he needs anything else he will let you know, otherwise it's time to wait for the grant.


I haven't stayed in any country for more than 12 months cumulative .. the Max stay was around 10 months in England that's it..
and what's surprising is the CO hasn't mentioned from Which country should i get PCC.. is this normal?

and like you said i will send the Indian PCC once again and will wait for the response from CO.

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina

Sreekanth said:


> I haven't stayed in any country for more than 12 months cumulative .. the Max stay was around 10 months in England that's it..
> and what's surprising is the CO hasn't mentioned from Which country should i get PCC.. is this normal?
> 
> and like you said i will send the Indian PCC once again and will wait for the response from CO.
> 
> Thanks


I had a similar situation that the checklist only said national police clearance, but it did not specify a country. In the "detailed info" doc however it provided instructions on how to obtain a German and an Australian PCC. I had previously uploaded the Australian one, so I only added the German one. Then I sent the CO an email, notifying him that I think I have uploaded all requested docs (except for an additional FBI clearance for which I requested an extension) and the next day the CO changed all "requested" docs to "received" (except for the FBI clearance). So I guess you should be fine. Hopefully the CO will respond soon.


----------



## flast771

Hi,

I've just completed the online application for 189 and payed the fee. When I logged on to the system the system displayed a number of Recommended documents to upload. I'm getting a bit confused here.

1. There is an item recommending me to upload a supporting document for Australian Work Experiance. But I do not have this. I never claimed any in my EoI or Visa application.

2. In my EoI I left the end date for my Australian Studies blank as I'm currently studying. But the online visa system didn't allow me to do that. I had to fill that in with my expected (future) date of completion. Now there is one item asking me upload a supporting document for Australian Qualifications. If I get an letter from University regarding my current studies and upload would that be suitable?

3. There is another item recommending to upload a Skills Assessment for my wife. We didn't claim any points for partner qualifications. Therefore I do not have this as well.

4. I'm also starting to apply for Police Clearance from Sri Lanka. But while applying I'm confused for how long I should request this PCC to cover? Should it cover me since my birth, since I turned 16, date from 10 years before today or since 10 years before my initial entry to AUS as a student?

I'm getting a bit worried with these confusions. I'm really grateful to all the valuable information you are sharing in this forum. Hope you could help me out please.

Thank you again for all your kind assistance.


----------



## immi888

AnneChristina said:


> I have called DIAC quite often; last time on Thursday. The number 0061 1300 364 613 is definitely correct.
> The only other option is the contact form, but it usually takes a week or so to get a response.


That's a 1300 number. Usually can't be used from overseas. Can only be used within Australia (unless the company allows for overseas use which is almost always not the case).

If you really need to call from overseas, you need to appoint an Australian agent to make the call for you on your behalf. This is so that the agent can make the call from Australia for you.


----------



## mustafaa

abbasi said:


> Bro u didnt understand my question....i have applied my visa application n have paid my $ 3060 189 visa fee and also have received acknowledgement email.....but still when i log in to my EOI portal my EOI status says invited..... is it normal or it should be saying INPROGRESS


When I applied for the visa, the status of EOI changed to LODGED. But my colleague EOI status is still not changed and shows INVITED. I think, there is some issue in the system, as many people has reported this. I believe there is nothing to worry, and the department will take care of it. However, you can also call them and ask them to check it.


----------



## AnneChristina

immi888 said:


> That's a 1300 number. Usually can't be used from overseas. Can only be used within Australia (unless the company allows for overseas use which is almost always not the case).
> 
> If you really need to call from overseas, you need to appoint an Australian agent to make the call for you on your behalf. This is so that the agent can make the call from Australia for you.


DIAC has clearly specified that the number can be dialed from outside Australia. General Skilled Migration Processing Centres


----------



## immi888

AnneChristina said:


> DIAC has clearly specified that the number can be dialed from outside Australia. General Skilled Migration Processing Centres


Thanks Anne. Didn't see that - in that case, try dropping the 00. (i.e. call 61 1300 364 613)


----------



## getsetgo

flast771 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just completed the online application for 189 and payed the fee. When I logged on to the system the system displayed a number of Recommended documents to upload. I'm getting a bit confused here.
> 
> 1. There is an item recommending me to upload a supporting document for Australian Work Experiance. But I do not have this. I never claimed any in my EoI or Visa application.
> 
> 2. In my EoI I left the end date for my Australian Studies blank as I'm currently studying. But the online visa system didn't allow me to do that. I had to fill that in with my expected (future) date of completion. Now there is one item asking me upload a supporting document for Australian Qualifications. If I get an letter from University regarding my current studies and upload would that be suitable?
> 
> 3. There is another item recommending to upload a Skills Assessment for my wife. We didn't claim any points for partner qualifications. Therefore I do not have this as well.
> 
> 4. I'm also starting to apply for Police Clearance from Sri Lanka. But while applying I'm confused for how long I should request this PCC to cover? Should it cover me since my birth, since I turned 16, date from 10 years before today or since 10 years before my initial entry to AUS as a student?
> 
> I'm getting a bit worried with these confusions. I'm really grateful to all the valuable information you are sharing in this forum. Hope you could help me out please.
> 
> Thank you again for all your kind assistance.


hi

dont worry about the recommendation list... it is the same for everyone irrespective of the EOI claims.
just upload the documents that you have for your claims..
if the co needs anything later they will ask for it.. so dont worry

Srilanka PCC i am not sure...
but in india we dont have to mention the number of years..


----------



## ausmover

One general query on document uploads:

Are we required to upload our Passport size/Visa size photographs in any format or any size specification?

Though it is not mentioned as a 'Recommended' document.....

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## getsetgo

ausmover said:


> One general query on document uploads:
> 
> Are we required to upload our Passport size/Visa size photographs in any format or any size specification?
> 
> Though it is not mentioned as a 'Recommended' document.....
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


I did scan n upload it as PDF... my co also asked for it...


----------



## ausmover

getsetgo said:


> I did scan n upload it as PDF... my co also asked for it...


Hi GetSetGo,

Thanks a lot for your reply. Was there any size specification of the photos given by CO, like in pixels or cms or inches that we need to adhere to? 

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## getsetgo

ausmover said:


> Hi GetSetGo,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. Was there any size specification of the photos given by CO, like in pixels or cms or inches that we need to adhere to?
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


I just scanned a regular passport size foto n uploaded it as PDF. No specifications


----------



## paralax

Can someone tell me in which category (Evidence Type) can I upload my CV. There is Resume to select from Document Type, but what should I select from Evidence Type combo box?

Attach Document Section

Thanks


----------



## ausmover

paralax said:


> Can someone tell me in which category (Evidence Type) can I upload my CV. There is Resume to select from Document Type, but what should I select from Evidence Type combo box?
> 
> Attach Document Section
> 
> Thanks


Hi Paralax,

You can select "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" as the Evidence Type for uploading CV.

I don't think it is required to upload CV, but no harm either in doing that. 

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## paralax

ausmover said:


> Hi Paralax,
> 
> You can select "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" as the Evidence Type for uploading CV.
> 
> I don't think it is required to upload CV, but no harm either in doing that.
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


Thank you for the response. I thought of selecting that but I also have education information and contact in my cv, etc. 

I also don't know if I should upload my wife's and my passport size photos and Form 80, or should I wait for the CO?

In addition, I saw that other forum members mention lodged and acknowledged date. 

What is acknowledged date? As soon as i payed for the application i received an email with subject trn number + IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received

Is this it? You, for example have Visa Ack: Nov 20...

Thanks

P.S. CV is not needed?


----------



## wizkid0319

Take it for 10 years buddy. Any way the police knows how it works when you say that its for Australian PR.

Cheers
Wiz




getsetgo said:


> hi
> 
> dont worry about the recommendation list... it is the same for everyone irrespective of the EOI claims.
> just upload the documents that you have for your claims..
> if the co needs anything later they will ask for it.. so dont worry
> 
> Srilanka PCC i am not sure...
> but in india we dont have to mention the number of years..


----------



## arvindb81

arvindb81 said:


> Thanks Anne.....
> 
> I couldnt able to reach that number...i dont know why...i have asked my friend in Aus to call and check for me anyways...


Hi Guys....

I finally got the CO assigned today..... 

He had asked for Evidence of Functional English for my wife... Can anyone let me know what should i submit for this....does the letter from her college helped for any one or does she have to appear for IELTS?


----------



## arvindb81

arvindb81 said:


> Hi Guys....
> 
> I finally got the CO assigned today.....
> 
> He had asked for Evidence of Functional English for my wife... Can anyone let me know what should i submit for this....does the letter from her college helped for any one or does she have to appear for IELTS?
> 
> Also, he asked the work reference letter .... can i use the statuary declaration that i used for ACS? I did that declaration in june ....can i use that or do i have create a new one?


----------



## thewall

getsetgo said:


> I just scanned a regular passport size foto n uploaded it as PDF. No specifications


i think the ratio for jpg is 45x35

if u scan same size pp foto, it will matchanyway


----------



## sumi.24

Hi Friends,

Received our Grant Letter today by email @ 5:49PM EST(04th December 2012). :clap2:
Thanks for all your support and guidance, feel like entering to new stage of Life. 

Now starts Job struggle :ranger: then catch lane: and then meet you friends at some place in Aussie  in near future...

Any Queries regarding my visa process Journey is much appreciated, I will reply with the best of my knowledge...

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## thewall

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received our Grant Letter today by email @ 5:49PM EST(04th December 2012). :clap2:
> Thanks for all your support and guidance, feel like entering to new stage of Life.
> 
> Now starts Job struggle :ranger: then catch lane: and then meet you friends at some place in Aussie  in near future...
> 
> Any Queries regarding my visa process Journey is much appreciated, I will reply with the best of my knowledge...
> 
> Thanks Again!!!



Congrates ! :clap2:lane:
lucky u 

we r still stuck with MED  :juggle:


----------



## getsetgo

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received our Grant Letter today by email @ 5:49PM EST(04th December 2012). :clap2:
> Thanks for all your support and guidance, feel like entering to new stage of Life.
> 
> Now starts Job struggle :ranger: then catch lane: and then meet you friends at some place in Aussie  in near future...
> 
> Any Queries regarding my visa process Journey is much appreciated, I will reply with the best of my knowledge...
> 
> Thanks Again!!!


Congratulations sumi...
Cheers


----------



## anj0907

Congrats Sumi....:clap2:

Can you please update your details in the below spreadsheet please. It will be helpful for other applicants

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0





sumi.24 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received our Grant Letter today by email @ 5:49PM EST(04th December 2012). :clap2:
> Thanks for all your support and guidance, feel like entering to new stage of Life.
> 
> Now starts Job struggle :ranger: then catch lane: and then meet you friends at some place in Aussie  in near future...
> 
> Any Queries regarding my visa process Journey is much appreciated, I will reply with the best of my knowledge...
> 
> Thanks Again!!!


----------



## arabidopsis

Woohoo,after nearly 4 months,my 190 has been granted.Hang in there everyone who's waiting,it'll come.


----------



## sumi.24

anj0907 said:


> Congrats Sumi....:clap2:
> 
> Can you please update your details in the below spreadsheet please. It will be helpful for other applicants
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


Done...


----------



## anj0907

sumi.24 said:


> Done...


Thank u...


----------



## wireshark

arvindb81 said:


> arvindb81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys....
> 
> I finally got the CO assigned today.....
> 
> He had asked for Evidence of Functional English for my wife... Can anyone let me know what should i submit for this....does the letter from her college helped for any one or does she have to appear for IELTS?
> 
> Also, he asked the work reference letter .... can i use the statuary declaration that i used for ACS? I did that declaration in june ....can i use that or do i have create a new one?
> 
> 
> 
> I had got a letter for my wife mentioning that the medium of instruction was in English. This letter was on college letterhead.
Click to expand...


----------



## nishaon

arabidopsis said:


> Woohoo,after nearly 4 months,my 190 has been granted.Hang in there everyone who's waiting,it'll come.


Many many congratulations to you mate.
Wish you all the best for your journey.


----------



## ausmover

arvindb81 said:


> Hi Guys....
> 
> I finally got the CO assigned today.....
> 
> He had asked for Evidence of Functional English for my wife... Can anyone let me know what should i submit for this....does the letter from her college helped for any one or does she have to appear for IELTS?
> 
> Also, he asked the work reference letter .... can i use the statuary declaration that i used for ACS? I did that declaration in june ....can i use that or do i have create a new one?


Hi Arvind,

Get a letter on College Letter head from your wife's graduation or post graduation college, which states that she has completed 2 years/ 3 years of education and the medium of instruction during the course tenure was English. That should suffice.

For work reference letter, I think ACS work references should do. Try sending to CO by email.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## ausmover

paralax said:


> Thank you for the response. I thought of selecting that but I also have education information and contact in my cv, etc.
> 
> I also don't know if I should upload my wife's and my passport size photos and Form 80, or should I wait for the CO?
> 
> In addition, I saw that other forum members mention lodged and acknowledged date.
> 
> What is acknowledged date? As soon as i payed for the application i received an email with subject trn number + IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received
> 
> Is this it? You, for example have Visa Ack: Nov 20...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S. CV is not needed?


Hi Paralax,

The Acknowledgement email will have the keywords "Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" in the Subject line of the email received from [email protected] email ID.
Also, it will have a PDF file attached with filename as your <Surname>.PDF
If you have received this, it is the acknowledgement we are talking about.

I would suggest keep CV & Form 80 filled up, ready and scanned with you, and upload when CO asks as sometimes CO will not ask for these. Not seen anyone mention that CO has asked to upload CV. 

You can upload Photos I think.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## ausmover

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received our Grant Letter today by email @ 5:49PM EST(04th December 2012). :clap2:
> Thanks for all your support and guidance, feel like entering to new stage of Life.
> 
> Now starts Job struggle :ranger: then catch lane: and then meet you friends at some place in Aussie  in near future...
> 
> Any Queries regarding my visa process Journey is much appreciated, I will reply with the best of my knowledge...
> 
> Thanks Again!!!


Big Congrats Sumi!!!! :clap2:

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## ShariqQamar

arabidopsis said:


> Woohoo,after nearly 4 months,my 190 has been granted.Hang in there everyone who's waiting,it'll come.


Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## almosthere

Hi Friends

I called up MediBank Enquiries number and asked them about the status of my medical conducted last week at Sydney centre... the person told me that the medicals have been finalized and sent to immigration office via post.... I thought they would have directly uploaded it on immigration website...Can someone who did medicals onshore confirm whether this is correct... Please note that I used normal Form 26 and 160 and not Form 26EH and Form 160EH...does this mean medicals are paper based now and will take more time for processing?


----------



## CoolAusMigrant

Got CO assigned ydy ...


----------



## Sreekanth

arvindb81 said:


> arvindb81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys....
> 
> I finally got the CO assigned today.....
> 
> He had asked for Evidence of Functional English for my wife... Can anyone let me know what should i submit for this....does the letter from her college helped for any one or does she have to appear for IELTS?
> 
> Also, he asked the work reference letter .... can i use the statuary declaration that i used for ACS? I did that declaration in june ....can i use that or do i have create a new one?
> 
> 
> 
> ok ..that's good u finally assigned CO, please share ur CO's Team and initials.
> 
> For Functional English language requirement provide a letter form the institution where she studied mentioning that the complete course was taught in english , ALso attach Degree certificate, transcripts and all semester marks card.
> 
> yes, u can provide statutory declaration for work reference and i would suggest if possible get it on a letter head if not get a new declaration with latest date. (even the old one will work but it's always better to get a latest one)
Click to expand...


----------



## Jey2012

CoolAusMigrant said:


> Got CO assigned ydy ...


Congrats

Me still waiting


----------



## rks890

arabidopsis said:


> Woohoo,after nearly 4 months,my 190 has been granted.Hang in there everyone who's waiting,it'll come.


congrats buddy, 
Can you please update when did you go for meds, your team and initials of CO allocated.


----------



## paralax

ausmover said:


> Hi Paralax,
> 
> The Acknowledgement email will have the keywords "Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received" in the Subject line of the email received from [email protected] email ID.
> Also, it will have a PDF file attached with filename as your <Surname>.PDF
> If you have received this, it is the acknowledgement we are talking about.
> 
> I would suggest keep CV & Form 80 filled up, ready and scanned with you, and upload when CO asks as sometimes CO will not ask for these. Not seen anyone mention that CO has asked to upload CV.
> 
> You can upload Photos I think.
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


Thank you 

I received an email with the mentioned subject and 2 files:

IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf
IMMI Visa Application Summary.pdf

No file with my <surname>.pdf?


----------



## plutology

i got PCC from malaysia embassy stated

"based on the statutory declaration by xxx on xxx with passport number xxx, the malaysian government finds him a person of good conduct" .. stamped and sealed.


is this acceptable by DIAC??

hope to hear advice.


----------



## nav.mahajan

plutology said:


> i got PCC from malaysia embassy stated
> 
> "based on the statutory declaration by xxx on xxx with passport number xxx, the malaysian government finds him a person of good conduct" .. stamped and sealed.
> 
> 
> is this acceptable by DIAC??
> 
> hope to hear advice.


That will suffice the need.... just provide this to CO... it will be accepted...


----------



## timus17

Hello All,

I am actually trying to add my father as a dependent in my 189 visa application...

There is a questions which states that has my father worked in last 10 years, if yes provide information...

I need to know few things regarding the same..

Will the CO ask about the employment document for my father as well ? He does not have it... He lost the entire document folder during travel some years back.. and he has not been working since last 3-4 years...

If the CO does not ask for document for my father (dependent), are the dates to be mentioned in experience details need to be accurate ? He does not not even remember exact dates.. only months and year is what is coming to his mind.

Please suggest..


----------



## plutology

nav.mahajan said:


> That will suffice the need.... just provide this to CO... it will be accepted...


oh !! are ur pcc sound like this too? ....statutory declaration...


----------



## nav.mahajan

plutology said:


> oh !! are ur pcc sound like this too? ....statutory declaration...


Yup somewhat like this.... they said there is no adverse information against against this person...


----------



## sameera207

sumi.24 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received our Grant Letter today by email @ 5:49PM EST(04th December 2012). :clap2:
> Thanks for all your support and guidance, feel like entering to new stage of Life.
> 
> Now starts Job struggle :ranger: then catch lane: and then meet you friends at some place in Aussie  in near future...
> 
> Any Queries regarding my visa process Journey is much appreciated, I will reply with the best of my knowledge...
> 
> Thanks Again!!!


Congrats...all the best for the rest of the journey


----------



## flast771

getsetgo said:


> hi
> 
> dont worry about the recommendation list... it is the same for everyone irrespective of the EOI claims.
> just upload the documents that you have for your claims..
> if the co needs anything later they will ask for it.. so dont worry
> 
> Srilanka PCC i am not sure...
> but in india we dont have to mention the number of years..


Hi getsetgo,

Thanks a lot. I'll start uploading documents that I have 
Thanks again...


----------



## flast771

wizkid0319 said:


> Take it for 10 years buddy. Any way the police knows how it works when you say that its for Australian PR.
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


Hi wizkid0319,

Thanks a lot for the information. I look forward to submit the application to the police at least by next week.
Thanks a again....


----------



## ausmover

CoolAusMigrant said:


> Got CO assigned ydy ...


Hi CoolAusMigrant,

Please share with us the list of additional documents requested by your CO.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## omarau

I woke up this morning to find that my CO has disregarded my emails and complaints about EOI system and my application has already been withdrawn. To make that worse I also found a reply from my assessing authority stating that my bachelor WAS actually assessed as comparable to Australian bachelor, but at the time of my assessment application the result letter only mentions the highest degree which is in my case the master degree. 

This scenario is the ultimate worse i can imagine. Totally and completely compilation of system errors, rules ambiguity, and CO stubbornness.


----------



## omarau

arabidopsis said:


> Woohoo,after nearly 4 months,my 190 has been granted.Hang in there everyone who's waiting,it'll come.


congrats man, your moment is inspiring 
by the way did you provide forms 80 & 1221? 
do you know whether or not you have gone through security checks?


----------



## kdominguez

plutology said:


> i got PCC from malaysia embassy stated
> 
> "based on the statutory declaration by xxx on xxx with passport number xxx, the malaysian government finds him a person of good conduct" .. stamped and sealed.
> 
> 
> is this acceptable by DIAC??
> 
> hope to hear advice.


Hi plutology,

How long did it take for you to process the PCC in Malaysia? I'm waiting for mine and it's more than a month already.


----------



## nav.mahajan

omarau said:


> I woke up this morning to find that my CO has disregarded my emails and complaints about EOI system and my application has already been withdrawn. To make that worse I also found a reply from my assessing authority stating that my bachelor WAS actually assessed as comparable to Australian bachelor, but at the time of my assessment application the result letter only mentions the highest degree which is in my case the master degree.
> 
> This scenario is the ultimate worse i can imagine. Totally and completely compilation of system errors, rules ambiguity, and CO stubbornness.


Omarau....

Is it withdrawn.. can you ask CO if anything can be done with the mail from the assessing authority attached and you will get 15 points for that..... try your luck.....

Other way you can try I have already told you to apply with 60 points .. you will get invite on 17th..... but try your best to get a refund for the withdrawn application...


----------



## arvindb81

Sreekanth said:


> arvindb81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok ..that's good u finally assigned CO, please share ur CO's Team and initials.
> 
> For Functional English language requirement provide a letter form the institution where she studied mentioning that the complete course was taught in english , ALso attach Degree certificate, transcripts and all semester marks card.
> 
> yes, u can provide statutory declaration for work reference and i would suggest if possible get it on a letter head if not get a new declaration with latest date. (even the old one will work but it's always better to get a latest one)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sreekanth ...
> 
> my concern is that im not in india and im working in client place... so i cannot create new stat declaration.... i guess best thing is to check with CO... what do you think?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sreekanth

omarau said:


> I woke up this morning to find that my CO has disregarded my emails and complaints about EOI system and my application has already been withdrawn. To make that worse I also found a reply from my assessing authority stating that my bachelor WAS actually assessed as comparable to Australian bachelor, but at the time of my assessment application the result letter only mentions the highest degree which is in my case the master degree.
> 
> This scenario is the ultimate worse i can imagine. Totally and completely compilation of system errors, rules ambiguity, and CO stubbornness.


Hi omarau

I really not happy with how DIAC dealt with your case, it's simple common sense that if one graduates with masters he/she is eligible for full points under qualification .

How about u re-appealing /re-Applying for ACS and request them to assess ur bachelor's along with masters degree ?

What i am thinking is .. if possible ask DIAC to keep ur application on hold and u can contact ACS and request them to deal your case on priority to access u Bachelor degree. seek professional help if required.

honestly, this is ultimate stupidity of DIAC's reasoning for not awarding points.


----------



## arvindb81

wireshark said:


> arvindb81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had got a letter for my wife mentioning that the medium of instruction was in English. This letter was on college letterhead.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Wireshark...
> 
> does your CO accepted this letter? do you have any idea if this letter is generally accepted or it depends on CO to accept or not..
Click to expand...


----------



## CoolAusMigrant

@ausmover : CO asked for Work reference letter, PCC, Meds and Form 80 for me. Age Proof evidence, Passport copy, Form 80, PCC and Meds for my spouse.


----------



## Sreekanth

arvindb81 said:


> Sreekanth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sreekanth ...
> 
> my concern is that im not in india and im working in client place... so i cannot create new stat declaration.... i guess best thing is to check with CO... what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> no .. do not ask CO.. what if he says "u have to get it on a letter head" ? and remember, according to DIAC guidelines there is NO explicit mentioning of providing statutory declaration as a substitute for reference letter on letter head.
> 
> just give what ever u provided for the ACS. don't poke CO unnecessarily
> these are my suggestions.. others opinion are welcome.
Click to expand...


----------



## slagozzz

Dear All,

I have received my agreement and nomination letter from Western Australia today. I have submitted my application for nomination on 15th October. Hopefully tomorrow i will email them back the signed copy of my agreement.

Thanks,
Syed


----------



## luckyali111

Hi Guys,

I was uploading Docs for my Son and the Document type was incorrectly Chosen as Adoption Doc instead of passport . The same happened for om my wife Travel document, the document type show it as Aircrew identity doc instead of Passport. 

Please advise what do i do ? Am i in a fix?


----------



## omarau

Sreekanth said:


> Hi omarau
> 
> I really not happy with how DIAC dealt with your case, it's simple common sense that if one graduates with masters he/she is eligible for full points under qualification .
> 
> How about u re-appealing /re-Applying for ACS and request them to assess ur bachelor's along with masters degree ?
> 
> What i am thinking is .. if possible ask DIAC to keep ur application on hold and u can contact ACS and request them to deal your case on priority to access u Bachelor degree. seek professional help if required.
> 
> honestly, this is ultimate stupidity of DIAC's reasoning for not awarding points.


thanks for you sympathy,

What is more frustrating as per ACS my assessing authority, my bachelor was assessed as comparable to Australian bachelor, but not included on the result letter because at the time of my skills assessment application they only included the highest assessed degree which was masters in my case. I dont know who is stupider here DIAC for not knowing ACS rules or ACS for not knowing DIAC rules.


----------



## ausmover

luckyali111 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was uploading Docs for my Son and the Document type was incorrectly Chosen as Adoption Doc instead of passport . The same happened for om my wife Travel document, the document type show it as Aircrew identity doc instead of Passport.
> 
> Please advise what do i do ? Am i in a fix?


Hi Luckyali,

You can explain these errors to your CO by email once he is allocated to you. I think he will understand. It's human to err! 

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## rkv146

omarau said:


> thanks for you sympathy,
> 
> What is more frustrating as per ACS my assessing authority, my bachelor was assessed as comparable to Australian bachelor, but not included on the result letter because at the time of my skills assessment application they only included the highest assessed degree which was masters in my case. I dont know who is stupider here DIAC for not knowing ACS rules or ACS for not knowing DIAC rules.


Hi Omaru,

I understand what you must be goin through.. Really Sorry... But seeing your last post I see a new option...

as per ACS my assessing authority, my bachelor was assessed as comparable to Australian bachelor, but not included on the result letter 
RK: Can you request a fresh letter from ACS including your Bachelor degree in the Letter. You may write clearly that your visa application is being refused because the ACS letter has not mentioned the Bachelor Degree and the CO is claiming wrong eveidence of points.. You can even attach her last mail and request ACS to give you the fresh letter ASAP.. For supporting you can again attach your bachelor and Master degree certificate and Transcripts.. If ACS can give you new letter, you can just contact your CO and share the new letter which will prove the conflicting 5 points...

There may be slight hope here.. Al

The Other option meanwhile you can do is talk to CO and buy time to get this done. You can share any acknowledgement yu get from ACS and buy time..

Regards
RK


----------



## omarau

rkv146 said:


> Hi Omaru,
> 
> I understand what you must be goin through.. Really Sorry... But seeing your last post I see a new option...
> 
> as per ACS my assessing authority, my bachelor was assessed as comparable to Australian bachelor, but not included on the result letter
> RK: Can you request a fresh letter from ACS including your Bachelor degree in the Letter. You may write clearly that your visa application is being refused because the ACS letter has not mentioned the Bachelor Degree and the CO is claiming wrong eveidence of points.. You can even attach her last mail and request ACS to give you the fresh letter ASAP.. For supporting you can again attach your bachelor and Master degree certificate and Transcripts.. If ACS can give you new letter, you can just contact your CO and share the new letter which will prove the conflicting 5 points...
> 
> There may be slight hope here.. Al
> 
> The Other option meanwhile you can do is talk to CO and buy time to get this done. You can share any acknowledgement yu get from ACS and buy time..
> 
> Regards
> RK


unfortunately, CO has already withdrawn my application, and has answered all following emails by this: "I can no longer discuss this application, nor can I provide you with advice on how to complete your expression of interest. You may wish to seek the assistance of a migration agent who can provide you with advice."


----------



## plutology

anyone obtained Malaysia PCC after july 2012?

i want to know the content of the pcc cert.

how is it different...


----------



## rkumar1

congrats...


----------



## rkumar1

getsetgo said:


> Congratulations sumi...
> Cheers



congratulations for ur grant...


----------



## rkumar1

CoolAusMigrant said:


> Got CO assigned ydy ...


sounds good..


----------



## rkumar1

*Form 80 query..*

Hello Experts....Can any one please share the link from where i can download the form 80 and do i need to fill single form for me and my wife or need to fill different copies of it......


----------



## ausmover

rkumar1 said:


> Hello Experts....Can any one please share the link from where i can download the form 80 and do i need to fill single form for me and my wife or need to fill different copies of it......


Hi Rkumar,

The link for Form 80 is: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

You will need to fill it separately for you & wife.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## nav.mahajan

omarau said:


> unfortunately, CO has already withdrawn my application, and has answered all following emails by this: "I can no longer discuss this application, nor can I provide you with advice on how to complete your expression of interest. You may wish to seek the assistance of a migration agent who can provide you with advice."


Get updated letter from acs.. and you can put ur case in tribunal...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Kangaroo20

thewall said:


> cant trust u anymore, :spy:



Part of regular stalking...embarassed....any updates on the med yet ?


----------



## arvindb81

Sreekanth said:


> arvindb81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no .. do not ask CO.. what if he says "u have to get it on a letter head" ? and remember, according to DIAC guidelines there is NO explicit mentioning of providing statutory declaration as a substitute for reference letter on letter head.
> 
> just give what ever u provided for the ACS. don't poke CO unnecessarily
> these are my suggestions.. others opinion are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree... its better to send the old one instead of checking with CO...
> 
> 
> Can anyone who did meds from UK let me know how long does it take for the med results to reach them? i guess there is electronic procedure here..
Click to expand...


----------



## vvprashanth

Hey guys... At last I Got the Grant Letter today Dec 6th.. It was an instant grant... The CO did not ask anymore docs... It was Team 4.. I was thrilled when i saw the grant notice... Thanks to one and all in this forum who had supported me through out the process. This is a wonderful forum I say.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## sumi.24

vvprashanth said:


> Hey guys... At last I Got the Grant Letter today Dec 6th.. It was an instant grant... The CO did not ask anymore docs... It was Team 4.. I was thrilled when i saw the grant notice... Thanks to one and all in this forum who had supported me through out the process. This is a wonderful forum I say.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Congrats Prashanth :clap2::clap2::clap2:

All the Best!


----------



## rkumar1

vvprashanth said:


> Hey guys... At last I Got the Grant Letter today Dec 6th.. It was an instant grant... The CO did not ask anymore docs... It was Team 4.. I was thrilled when i saw the grant notice... Thanks to one and all in this forum who had supported me through out the process. This is a wonderful forum I say.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


congratulations vvprshanth on your grant...best of luck for ur journey...


----------



## Jey2012

vvprashanth said:


> Hey guys... At last I Got the Grant Letter today Dec 6th.. It was an instant grant... The CO did not ask anymore docs... It was Team 4.. I was thrilled when i saw the grant notice... Thanks to one and all in this forum who had supported me through out the process. This is a wonderful forum I say.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


congrats


----------



## vvprashanth

sumi.24 said:


> Congrats Prashanth :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> All the Best!


Thanks Sumi.. Congrats to you too on your grant!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## vvprashanth

rkumar1 said:


> congratulations vvprshanth on your grant...best of luck for ur journey...


Hey thanks rkumar1...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## vvprashanth

Jey2012 said:


> congrats


Thanks Jey2012!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## anj0907

vvprashanth said:


> Hey guys... At last I Got the Grant Letter today Dec 6th.. It was an instant grant... The CO did not ask anymore docs... It was Team 4.. I was thrilled when i saw the grant notice... Thanks to one and all in this forum who had supported me through out the process. This is a wonderful forum I say.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Thats gr8...Congrats vvprashanth :clap2:...
I assume u r an offshore applicant....Can update the below spreadsheet with your details?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## getsetgo

vvprashanth said:


> Hey guys... At last I Got the Grant Letter today Dec 6th.. It was an instant grant... The CO did not ask anymore docs... It was Team 4.. I was thrilled when i saw the grant notice... Thanks to one and all in this forum who had supported me through out the process. This is a wonderful forum I say.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Congratulations mate... super news
Cheers


----------



## vvprashanth

anj0907 said:


> Thats gr8...Congrats vvprashanth :clap2:...
> I assume u r an offshore applicant....Can update the below spreadsheet with your details?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


Thanks anj.... Yes.. I am an offshore applicant only... I have updated my details in the spreadsheet....


----------



## anj0907

vvprashanth said:


> Thanks anj.... Yes.. I am an offshore applicant only... I have updated my details in the spreadsheet....


Thank u! btw...can u tell us from where you did your medicals from? Was it referred? Also, r u a single applicant?


----------



## vvprashanth

anj0907 said:


> Thank u! btw...can u tell us from where you did your medicals from? Was it referred? Also, r u a single applicant?


I did my Meds from Hyderabad (GYD Diagnostics, Sec'bad). I don't think my Meds were referred... I have my wife and kid with me my application...


----------



## anj0907

vvprashanth said:


> I did my Meds from Hyderabad (GYD Diagnostics, Sec'bad). I don't think my Meds were referred... I have my wife and kid with me my application...


Cool...last Q ...Can you also tell us the list of what all documents you submitted in all for your Visa application....will be helpful for others...


----------



## ils2_fly

anj0907 said:


> Cool...last Q ...Can you also tell us the list of what all documents you submitted in all for your Visa application....will be helpful for others...


Also, it would be very much helpful for others, if u advise from your experience.


----------



## jazz88

*EOI issue*

Hi, I lodged my EOI on 2nd Nov and got invitation on 3rd Dec. And I just realized that I have entered wrong IELTS test date, it should be 24/4/2010 and I entered 9/06/2012. Difference of 2 years but my IELTS is still within 3 years of expiry. Please guys help me what to do, because I am getting different answers from all the lawyers/"( 

Few says there should be any difference in documents and EOI and few says, it doesn't matter as its not affecting your point.

Guys hsould i lodge my visa or not. I have 60 points and changes to IELTS date doesnt change my points.


----------



## deearora

jazz88 said:


> Hi, I lodged my EOI on 2nd Nov and got invitation on 3rd Dec. And I just realized that I have entered wrong IELTS test date, it should be 24/4/2010 and I entered 9/06/2012. Difference of 2 years but my IELTS is still within 3 years of expiry. Please guys help me what to do, because I am getting different answers from all the lawyers/"(
> 
> Few says there should be any difference in documents and EOI and few says, it doesn't matter as its not affecting your point.
> 
> Guys hsould i lodge my visa or not. I have 60 points and changes to IELTS date doesnt change my points.


as far as i know, ielts have a two year expiry date says so on the document. And also as far i have read on the forum there should no discrepancy between what u have claimed and what you lodges especially in term of your IELTS and Assessment. Rest the senior expats can advise


----------



## vvprashanth

ils2_fly said:


> Also, it would be very much helpful for others, if u advise from your experience.


Sure.. Will prepare a list and let u all know....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## jazz88

IELTS have 3 years expiry and all the points and test reference no. matches, only thing which was a typo was the test dates(


----------



## joes

*will 189 grant cease 457?*

Hi,

Once 189 visa is granted, will 457 be automatically ceased ?

- Joes


----------



## jn1982

vvprashanth said:


> Hey guys... At last I Got the Grant Letter today Dec 6th.. It was an instant grant... The CO did not ask anymore docs... It was Team 4.. I was thrilled when i saw the grant notice... Thanks to one and all in this forum who had supported me through out the process. This is a wonderful forum I say.


Congrats Prashanth.. great news!
we've been assigned a CO on 4th Dec (Team 4) but we've been asked to provide supporting docs for "evidence of relationship spouse/defacto partner". Currently struggling with it


----------



## zakisaleem18

*Visa Payement through Credit Card*

Hi all 

I am from India and have recently received an invite to lodge my application for Skilled Independent SC 189 Visa on 03 December 2012 . My doubt is on the Payment for the same. 

I have an HDFC Credit Card (Platinum International) with a limit of INR 75,000/- and the amount payable is AUD 3060 or equivalent INR 1,75,000/-(Approx.) Meanwhile I have talked to my bank manager requesting to increase the credit limit temporarily for this purpose alone. Still awaiting their response.

Would like to know if I can still proceed with the payment by paying extra charges for crossing the credit limit along with the exchange rate applicable for the day. 

What are my other options if in case I have no one who can pay on my behalf from India or abroad. Has any one from India dealt with a similar situation, if so kindly please suggest about my options?


----------



## destinationaustralia

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am from India and have recently received an invite to lodge my application for Skilled Independent SC 189 Visa on 03 December 2012 . My doubt is on the Payment for the same.
> 
> I have an HDFC Credit Card (Platinum International) with a limit of INR 75,000/- and the amount payable is AUD 3060 or equivalent INR 1,75,000/-(Approx.) Meanwhile I have talked to my bank manager requesting to increase the credit limit temporarily for this purpose alone. Still awaiting their response.
> 
> Would like to know if I can still proceed with the payment by paying extra charges for crossing the credit limit along with the exchange rate applicable for the day.
> 
> What are my other options if in case I have no one who can pay on my behalf from India or abroad. Has any one from India dealt with a similar situation, if so kindly please suggest about my options?


In case you have no one else who can pay for you, requesting your bank is the only option AFAIK. If they agree its fine, else you'll have to get a new card with appropriate limits.
I was faced with a similar problem, but my bankers told me that I'll have to go for a fresh card with higher limits. I finally paid through somebody else's card.

Good luck


----------



## barry_J

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am from India and have recently received an invite to lodge my application for Skilled Independent SC 189 Visa on 03 December 2012 . My doubt is on the Payment for the same.
> 
> I have an HDFC Credit Card (Platinum International) with a limit of INR 75,000/- and the amount payable is AUD 3060 or equivalent INR 1,75,000/-(Approx.) Meanwhile I have talked to my bank manager requesting to increase the credit limit temporarily for this purpose alone. Still awaiting their response.
> 
> Would like to know if I can still proceed with the payment by paying extra charges for crossing the credit limit along with the exchange rate applicable for the day.
> 
> What are my other options if in case I have no one who can pay on my behalf from India or abroad. Has any one from India dealt with a similar situation, if so kindly please suggest about my options?


What you can do is deposit the additional amount in your CC, i.e. if you have a limit of 75K deposit 100K into ur CC. Your limit automatically increases to 175K (75K normal limit + 100K what u deposited excess in your CC). But first check with HDFC if that is fine. As far as I am concerned shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## barry_J

Negoz said:


> Hi All,
> I got my invitation on 1st October for Sub-Class 189 (65 Points). I took my time in gathering data because needed to change marital status on almost all documents. Than I lodged my application on 29th November (30th November was deadline). TRN showing In-Progress status and I haven't uploaded all the documents so far.
> 
> Strange thing happened on 30th evening, I received email from SkillSelect stating that your Invitation has expired and Apply Visa button disappeared though I was able to access my TRN ID and my status was still In-Progress. Than today I got another Invitation from SkillSelect and again the Apply Visa button is active there is no change in TRN account status. So just wanted to know if this is normal? is this happening because I haven't got Ack from Diac for successful lodgement? Please help me here.


I got the invitation for 189 on 3rd Dec & applied for visa the same day. Still my Skillselect is having Apply Visa button. The CO is not allocated yet.....


----------



## ausmover

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am from India and have recently received an invite to lodge my application for Skilled Independent SC 189 Visa on 03 December 2012 . My doubt is on the Payment for the same.
> 
> I have an HDFC Credit Card (Platinum International) with a limit of INR 75,000/- and the amount payable is AUD 3060 or equivalent INR 1,75,000/-(Approx.) Meanwhile I have talked to my bank manager requesting to increase the credit limit temporarily for this purpose alone. Still awaiting their response.
> 
> Would like to know if I can still proceed with the payment by paying extra charges for crossing the credit limit along with the exchange rate applicable for the day.
> 
> What are my other options if in case I have no one who can pay on my behalf from India or abroad. Has any one from India dealt with a similar situation, if so kindly please suggest about my options?


Hi Zakisaleem,

I faced the same problem and finally had to request my friend to pay through his Citibank Credit Card on my behalf. I suggest you consult with your friends, if any of them have a Card with higher limits.

Also, if you are trying to increase your card limit by depositing extra amount in it, please first check with the Credit Card Bank and confirm with them. Why I am saying is that I tried the same thing initially, but my IndusInd Credit Card didn't show increased limit amount and the max limit was still fixed to same value even though I deposited extra amount as top up on my card. So, please be careful and double check before adopting this approach.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## ausmover

vvprashanth said:


> Sure.. Will prepare a list and let u all know....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Hi Prashanth,

Big congratulations on getting instant grant on CO allocation! Excellent :clap2:

Requesting you to please advise us on following:

1. For Overseas Employment evidence, out of the following documents, what all did you choose to upload:

a.) Salary Slips (for how many months/years)?
b.) Form 16s/ ITR returns?
c.) Bank statements?
d.) Colleague Work References - ACS ones?

2. Also, did you upload Form 80 & Visa size photos initially before CO allocation?

Please advise.

Thanks
Ausmover


----------



## zakisaleem18

barry_J said:


> What you can do is deposit the additional amount in your CC, i.e. if you have a limit of 75K deposit 100K into ur CC. Your limit automatically increases to 175K (75K normal limit + 100K what u deposited excess in your CC). But first check with HDFC if that is fine. As far as I am concerned shouldn't be a problem.


Thanks barry for your suggestion. I was also seeing this as an option.


----------



## zakisaleem18

Thnks ausmover... Ll consider with de bank.. Also o hv a friend who has 3 lakh limit on his cc.. Hopefully shud be able to make the payment...


----------



## vvprashanth

ausmover said:


> Hi Prashanth,
> 
> Big congratulations on getting instant grant on CO allocation! Excellent :clap2:
> 
> Requesting you to please advise us on following:
> 
> 1. For Overseas Employment evidence, out of the following documents, what all did you choose to upload:
> 
> a.) Salary Slips (for how many months/years)?
> b.) Form 16s/ ITR returns?
> c.) Bank statements?
> d.) Colleague Work References - ACS ones?
> 
> 2. Also, did you upload Form 80 & Visa size photos initially before CO allocation?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> Ausmover


Thank you very much ausmover....

For your first question i had uploaded my payslips(5 payslips per year for 4 yerars), Form 16's for 4 years, and colleague work ref which i have submitted to ACS. I wanted to upload my bank statements but did not do it.

And i did not upload Form 80 or visa size photos. I thought of uploading Form 80 if the CO asks. Why do you want to upload your picture? I don't think it was mentioned anywhere in the DIAC website...

Hope this helps! All the best for ur processing..

-P

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## vvprashanth

jn1982 said:


> Congrats Prashanth.. great news!
> we've been assigned a CO on 4th Dec (Team 4) but we've been asked to provide supporting docs for "evidence of relationship spouse/defacto partner". Currently struggling with it


Thanks jn! I have provided our Certificate of Marriage as an evidence for our relationship... Maybe if your case is same you can try to get the Marriage Certificate...

All the best!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## EddyFR

Hi guys,

I'm waiting for an invitation which should arrive this month or at least next month. And I thought I should use this time to prepare the paper I'll have to upload when I receive the invitation.

I know the CO can ask you many documents like the 80 form, but not necessary all the time.

I would like to know what are the documents which are requested immediatly when you receive the invitation to apply for the visa ?

This is the list I made :
- my passport & birth certificate
- wife's passport & her birth certificate
- Marriage certificate
- IELTS result for my wife and me
- School transcript and degree
- ACS Result
- Letters from the companies where I used to work
- Payslip

When I get a CO he will certainly ask me PPC and medical documents or form 80, but I can't know that before getting a CO. I just wanted to know the basic documents which are necessary to apply immediatly and optimise the time to get a CO.

Thank you all !


----------



## fivetd

Looks like everything is in order there.
You can also prepare form 80 to have it just in case. I will save you the trouble and time if the CO asks for it.
Good luck and hope you get invited soon.


----------



## AnneChristina

EddyFR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm waiting for an invitation which should arrive this month or at least next month. And I thought I should use this time to prepare the paper I'll have to upload when I receive the invitation.
> 
> I know the CO can ask you many documents like the 80 form, but not necessary all the time.
> 
> I would like to know what are the documents which are requested immediatly when you receive the invitation to apply for the visa ?
> 
> This is the list I made :
> - my passport & birth certificate
> - wife's passport & her birth certificate
> - Marriage certificate
> - IELTS result for my wife and me
> - School transcript and degree
> - ACS Result
> - Letters from the companies where I used to work
> - Payslip
> 
> When I get a CO he will certainly ask me PPC and medical documents or form 80, but I can't know that before getting a CO. I just wanted to know the basic documents which are necessary to apply immediatly and optimise the time to get a CO.
> 
> Thank you all !


The list looks pretty good. I would just like to point out that you may want to get your PCCs ahead of time. It is certain that you will be asked for a PCC from every country where you lived 1+ years during the past 10 years; there is no ambiguity about that. And depending on the country it may be an extremely lengthy process. So if you want to speed up the visa decision just look into the process and see whether you should get started.

Also, sometimes the medicals may take a bit longer so I would recommend to get them done as soon as you lodged your application (not before though).


----------



## EddyFR

Thank you all for your advices !


----------



## nima_vbk

Hi 
I applied for visa on 8th Nov, got ack on 14th Nov. I have uploaded all docs including pcc, form 80, done with Med. 
CO has not yet mailed anything. Its almost a month.
I called up DIAC and they said CO is assigned and they are doing preliminary assessment.
Is anyone in the same phase???


----------



## nima_vbk

AnneChristina said:


> The list looks pretty good. I would just like to point out that you may want to get your PCCs ahead of time. It is certain that you will be asked for a PCC from every country where you lived 1+ years during the past 10 years; there is no ambiguity about that. And depending on the country it may be an extremely lengthy process. So if you want to speed up the visa decision just look into the process and see whether you should get started.
> 
> Also, sometimes the medicals may take a bit longer so I would recommend to get them done as soon as you lodged your application (not before though).


1. Passport of all applicants (first and last page)
2. Marriage certificate
3. Kids birth certificate
4. SSLC certificate with date of birth for both husband and wife
5. 47a for dependents above 18 years of age
6. passport size photo of all applicants
7. Police verification of all applicants over 16 years of age from India 
8. Police verification of all applicants over 16 years of age from Australia
9. all education certificates for main applicant. UG, PG and whatever mentioned in ACS assessment.
10. dependent's English proof
11. ACS certificate
12. IELTS certificate
13. All experience letters provided for ACS assessment.
14. form 16, PF, PAY G, superannuation, tax documents for past 5 years both Indian and Australian
15. Salary slips for past five years. 3 slips for each year. Or bank statement showing salary credit for past 5 years. 3 credits for each year.


----------



## nima_vbk

EddyFR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm waiting for an invitation which should arrive this month or at least next month. And I thought I should use this time to prepare the paper I'll have to upload when I receive the invitation.
> 
> I know the CO can ask you many documents like the 80 form, but not necessary all the time.
> 
> I would like to know what are the documents which are requested immediatly when you receive the invitation to apply for the visa ?
> 
> This is the list I made :
> - my passport & birth certificate
> - wife's passport & her birth certificate
> - Marriage certificate
> - IELTS result for my wife and me
> - School transcript and degree
> - ACS Result
> - Letters from the companies where I used to work
> - Payslip
> 
> When I get a CO he will certainly ask me PPC and medical documents or form 80, but I can't know that before getting a CO. I just wanted to know the basic documents which are necessary to apply immediatly and optimise the time to get a CO.
> 
> Thank you all !


1. Passport of all applicants (first and last page)
2. Marriage certificate
3. Kids birth certificate
4. SSLC certificate with date of birth for both husband and wife
5. 47a for dependents above 18 years of age
6. passport size photo of all applicants
7. Police verification of all applicants over 16 years of age from India 
8. Police verification of all applicants over 16 years of age from Australia
9. all education certificates for main applicant. UG, PG and whatever mentioned in ACS assessment.
10. dependent's English proof
11. ACS certificate
12. IELTS certificate
13. All experience letters provided for ACS assessment.
14. form 16, PF, PAY G, superannuation, tax documents for past 5 years both Indian and Australian
15. Salary slips for past five years. 3 slips for each year. Or bank statement showing salary credit for past 5 years. 3 credits for each year.


----------



## jazz88

Default EOI issue
Hi, I lodged my EOI on 2nd Nov and got invitation on 3rd Dec. And I just realized that I have entered wrong IELTS test date, it should be 24/4/2010 and I entered 9/06/2012. Difference of 2 years but my IELTS is still within 3 years of expiry. Please guys help me what to do, because I am getting different answers from all the lawyers/"(

Few says there should not be any difference in documents and EOI, otherwise visa can refuse and few says, it doesn't matter as its not affecting your point.

Guys please help me, I am very confused, should I lodge and put $3060 OR NOT. 

Would they ignore that as a typo mistake because that doesnt affect my points and IELTS has 3 years expiry, so its still valid. 

how about if i write a cover letter to my CO stating that it was a genuine mistake.


----------



## bluebyte

Hi,
Is form 80 really required or you just fill it in 'just in case' basis?
Also, I haven't got a CO assigned yet but done my PCC and Meds today and submitted the PCC, hope this will be OK?


----------



## almosthere

Hi Jazz, from my perspective, only issue would have been in case you had acquired eligibility for your points or application after the date of application.. in your case since it is before that time.. it shouldnot be a problem. However, to be on a safer side, I would suggest to lodge an EOI and get an invite in next cycle..Since you already have 2 months to lodge you Visa application, I think you will be getting an invite again before that and that would be a safer route.... Please note that this is my suggestion.. and I am not an expert..



jazz88 said:


> Default EOI issue
> Hi, I lodged my EOI on 2nd Nov and got invitation on 3rd Dec. And I just realized that I have entered wrong IELTS test date, it should be 24/4/2010 and I entered 9/06/2012. Difference of 2 years but my IELTS is still within 3 years of expiry. Please guys help me what to do, because I am getting different answers from all the lawyers/"(
> 
> Few says there should not be any difference in documents and EOI, otherwise visa can refuse and few says, it doesn't matter as its not affecting your point.
> 
> Guys please help me, I am very confused, should I lodge and put $3060 OR NOT.
> 
> Would they ignore that as a typo mistake because that doesnt affect my points and IELTS has 3 years expiry, so its still valid.
> 
> how about if i write a cover letter to my CO stating that it was a genuine mistake.


----------



## almosthere

Form 80 is only required in case CO asks for it.. However, many people fill it up and upload it proactively so as to save the just in case option for CO to ask for any more documentation...


bluebyte said:


> Hi,
> Is form 80 really required or you just fill it in 'just in case' basis?
> Also, I haven't got a CO assigned yet but done my PCC and Meds today and submitted the PCC, hope this will be OK?


----------



## ausmover

Big thanks Prashanth for all the answers! 

Regards
Ausmover




vvprashanth said:


> Thank you very much ausmover....
> 
> For your first question i had uploaded my payslips(5 payslips per year for 4 yerars), Form 16's for 4 years, and colleague work ref which i have submitted to ACS. I wanted to upload my bank statements but did not do it.
> 
> And i did not upload Form 80 or visa size photos. I thought of uploading Form 80 if the CO asks. Why do you want to upload your picture? I don't think it was mentioned anywhere in the DIAC website...
> 
> Hope this helps! All the best for ur processing..
> 
> -P
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## jazz88

almosthere said:


> Hi Jazz, from my perspective, only issue would have been in case you had acquired eligibility for your points or application after the date of application.. in your case since it is before that time.. it shouldnot be a problem. However, to be on a safer side, I would suggest to lodge an EOI and get an invite in next cycle..Since you already have 2 months to lodge you Visa application, I think you will be getting an invite again before that and that would be a safer route.... Please note that this is my suggestion.. and I am not an expert..


Thanks mate, but I got the email from Immigration that this was a typo and cannot be grounds of visa refusal


----------



## zakisaleem18

*Documents Related*

Hi all

I a have doubt as to if color scan of original documents is enough for uploading or is it mandatory to have all documents to be notarized. Would like to know if any one has uploaded the color scan of original without notarizing and without the CO requesting you to Resend. I have all the color scans ready to be uploaded but still wondering if we should notarize some documents like Payslips, Salary Certificate, IT Returns, Degree mark sheets, Passport etc. 


FYI in booklet 6 mentioned in SkillSelect website, its mentioned that For online applications all documents should be notarized, No photocopies of notarized Docs are accepted instead scanned copies of the same are required.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## AnneChristina

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I a have doubt as to if color scan of original documents is enough for uploading or is it mandatory to have all documents to be notarized. Would like to know if any one has uploaded the color scan of original without notarizing and without the CO requesting you to Resend. I have all the color scans ready to be uploaded but still wondering if we should notarize some documents like Payslips, Salary Certificate, IT Returns, Degree mark sheets, Passport etc.
> 
> 
> FYI in booklet 6 mentioned in SkillSelect website, its mentioned that For online applications all documents should be notarized, No photocopies of notarized Docs are accepted instead scanned copies of the same are required.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zaki


I have only submitted scanned colour docs (not notarized); was not asked to resubmit anything.


----------



## get2gauri

My visa status has changed from "in progress" to "application received". CO is assigned on 26 Nov and have asked for other docs with my PCC.All other doc are sent but my PCC is still in process..what if i dont get my PCC in 28 days time frame??


----------



## bluebyte

get2gauri said:


> My visa status has changed from "in progress" to "application received". CO is assigned on 26 Nov and have asked for other docs with my PCC.All other doc are sent but my PCC is still in process..what if i dont get my PCC in 28 days time frame??


My status also changed to "App Received" today and all documents I uploaded disappeared, is it the same way as you? Only difference is that I don't have an assigned CO yet.
Is this yet another, hopefully temporary, oddity expected from the eVisa system?


----------



## Sreekanth

get2gauri said:


> My visa status has changed from "in progress" to "application received". CO is assigned on 26 Nov and have asked for other docs with my PCC.All other doc are sent but my PCC is still in process..what if i dont get my PCC in 28 days time frame??


Send a mail to your CO that u have already started the process of collecting PCC, attach any documentary evidence like PCC fee receipt and request for extension of time frame especially if u know for sure that it will take more than 28 days.


----------



## makaveli2012

get2gauri said:


> My visa status has changed from "in progress" to "application received". CO is assigned on 26 Nov and have asked for other docs with my PCC.All other doc are sent but my PCC is still in process..what if i dont get my PCC in 28 days time frame??


You can ask the CO for some extension and provide the CO the receipt of the PCC request


----------



## EddyFR

AnneChristina said:


> The list looks pretty good. I would just like to point out that you may want to get your PCCs ahead of time. It is certain that you will be asked for a PCC from every country where you lived 1+ years during the past 10 years; there is no ambiguity about that. And depending on the country it may be an extremely lengthy process. So if you want to speed up the visa decision just look into the process and see whether you should get started.
> 
> Also, sometimes the medicals may take a bit longer so I would recommend to get them done as soon as you lodged your application (not before though).


Luckily in France I can have my PCC in 4 days, so it's gonna be OK, thank you very much


----------



## Jey2012

...


----------



## vvprashanth

ausmover said:


> Big thanks Prashanth for all the answers!
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


Np.. All the best for your processing...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Jey2012

My status also changed to "App Received" today and all documents I uploaded disappeared, is it the same way as you? Only difference is that I don't have an assigned CO yet.
Is this yet another, hopefully temporary, oddity expected from the eVisa system?

Same for me


----------



## get2gauri

Yes..even my all docs has disappeared...


----------



## Sreekanth

Jey2012 said:


> My status also changed to "App Received" today and all documents I uploaded disappeared, is it the same way as you? Only difference is that I don't have an assigned CO yet.
> Is this yet another, hopefully temporary, oddity expected from the eVisa system?
> 
> Same for me


yes..it's same for me as well..
all documents disappeared and status changed to 'Application Received'


----------



## Jey2012

Sreekanth said:


> yes..it's same for me as well..
> all documents disappeared and status changed to 'Application Received'



system error, i think

they will come back on monday and lose time fixing it again lol


----------



## sam18

Sreekanth said:


> yes..it's same for me as well..
> all documents disappeared and status changed to 'Application Received'


Same for me. Till today afternoon, around 2pm it was fine. But now its same for me.


----------



## VisMelbourne

Hi guys same for me as well everything disappeared and status changed from in proress to app. received eventhough my CO assigned today (Team 4 Adelaide) and requested some further documents....I dont know what to do about this system error ???


----------



## rkumar1

Hi Friend i think there is something wrong with with my account.. i logged on to my account 3 days then i can see all attachments were their along with my wife document.. i just logged in using my TRN number and all attachments are missing...i don't what to do now...Can any one please help me on this..i logged in today to schedule meds but Schedule medicals tab is disappeared..now i am worried about this...


----------



## sameera207

My agent lodged the application today.


----------



## getsetgo

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Friend i think there is something wrong with with my account.. i logged on to my account 3 days then i can see all attachments were their along with my wife document.. i just logged in using my TRN number and all attachments are missing...i don't what to do now...Can any one please help me on this..i logged in today to schedule meds but Schedule medicals tab is disappeared..now i am worried about this...


Guys do not worry ..
The system acts up.. its just a system problem ... I hv seen this happening Friday nights
.. I m guessing some maintenance...

So dont fret... the status n documents will b fine in a while


----------



## vvprashanth

Jey2012 said:


> My status also changed to "App Received" today and all documents I uploaded disappeared, is it the same way as you? Only difference is that I don't have an assigned CO yet.
> Is this yet another, hopefully temporary, oddity expected from the eVisa system?
> 
> Same for me


That means you would have got a GRANT but not sure.. Try to check VEVO with your TRN... I got the grant and then all my documents disappeared and then the status changed to App Received..

~P


----------



## thewall

vvprashanth said:


> That means you would have got a GRANT but not sure.. Try to check VEVO with your TRN... I got the grant and then all my documents disappeared and then the status changed to App Received..
> 
> ~P





dont giv me heart attack, all mine r gone too


----------



## AnneChristina

EddyFR said:


> Luckily in France I can have my PCC in 4 days, so it's gonna be OK, thank you very much


That's pretty great... Can take your time then.
Good luck with the entire process


----------



## Jey2012

vvprashanth said:


> That means you would have got a GRANT but not sure.. Try to check VEVO with your TRN... I got the grant and then all my documents disappeared and then the status changed to App Received..
> 
> ~P



I hope it is.

But I am doubtful. Not yet submitted medical and pcc. So no chance of grant.

I think it is a system problem.


----------



## bluebyte

It is fine now, the documents just re-appeared and status changed to normal


----------



## vvprashanth

Jey2012 said:


> I hope it is.
> 
> But I am doubtful. Not yet submitted medical and pcc. So no chance of grant.
> 
> I think it is a system problem.


Ooh.. When i checked my status the docs disappeared.. I thought its a normal proces.. Sorry abt that...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Jey2012

vvprashanth said:


> Ooh.. When i checked my status the docs disappeared.. I thought its a normal proces.. Sorry abt that...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


no prob

The docs came back now. Thanks for your help

So how r u enjoying your grant?? already plan moving to aus??


----------



## Rekha Raman

omarau said:


> unfortunately, CO has already withdrawn my application, and has answered all following emails by this: "I can no longer discuss this application, nor can I provide you with advice on how to complete your expression of interest. You may wish to seek the assistance of a migration agent who can provide you with advice."


Hi Omarau,

Its a very sad of sheer negligence and stubborness of one person, which is put u thru so much tourble.. disgusted with ur CO.

>> As u said u have an email from ACS with confirmation of omition of very imp info on ur assessment, I wud say bang on their mistake and tell them to issue a fresh ACS ASAP.

>> Check if u can go for review of ur case with the latest evidence and also attach all the emails to support ur claims of CO negligence.

hope this might help u of not going thru the entire process again.


----------



## rkumar1

Jey2012 said:


> no prob
> 
> The docs came back now. Thanks for your help
> 
> So how r u enjoying your grant?? already plan moving to aus??


My documents came back online too....


----------



## rkumar1

Friends i am still not able to schedule meds..when i click on the link it give Apache Tomcat Service error..anyone else getting same error message.......


----------



## hitesh

I am almost ready with my papers for ACS. I have a few final confusions in my mind.

re employer's reference letter, i could get it from 2 (out of 4) employers. For remaining 2 employers, I have managed to get employee reference letters (statutory declaration) from my ex-colleauges. Do i need to upload anything else as well along with statutory declaration docs?

The list of docs I have prepared is as follows:
1. CV
2. 10th, 12th, degree certificates. Also, degree marksheets from 1-8 semesters.
3. employer's reference letters from 2 employers including current employer.
4. Employee reference letters for remaining 2 employments.
5. Passport 
is it a complete list? Can someone please help. 
ACS application form says, need not to load high school certificates. Does it mean we need not to load 10/12th certificates/marksheets?. Please advice. ...URGENT please


----------



## immi888

thewall said:


> dont giv me heart attack, all mine r gone too


NO, happens that way sometimes but it does not mean that you have received your grant. It's their IT system. 

You will get a grant when DIAC emails your grant to you (in the form of a grant letter). Then after that, yes, the docs list does clear up in evisa BUT the difference is that the grant letter will be uploaded onto your evisa system and your application form and receipt will be removed. If the grant letter is not visible on your evisa system, then it means that you have not received your grant yet.


----------



## immi888

AnneChristina said:


> The list looks pretty good. I would just like to point out that you may want to get your PCCs ahead of time. It is certain that you will be asked for a PCC from every country where you lived 1+ years during the past 10 years; there is no ambiguity about that. And depending on the country it may be an extremely lengthy process. So if you want to speed up the visa decision just look into the process and see whether you should get started.
> 
> Also, sometimes the medicals may take a bit longer so I would recommend to get them done as soon as you lodged your application (not before though).


Just to add that for those doing their medicals within Australia, it can be done either before the visa application (it's called front end loading) or afer. I did mine before making the application and it was a good thing as the evisa system's link to do the the medical took forever to work. As for countries outside Australia, Anne is right, best to do it after lodging application. Info is at Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## ScorpKing

Can somebody plz tell me is PCC required for every dependent or just main applicant?


----------



## ils2_fly

ScorpKing said:


> Can somebody plz tell me is PCC required for every dependent or just main applicant?


PCC is required for main applicant & all dependents of age 18 & above


----------



## AnneChristina

ils2_fly said:


> PCC is required for main applicant & all dependents of age 18 & above


16 and above

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## ils2_fly

AnneChristina said:


> 16 and above
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


Thanks for the info.


----------



## RR

omarau said:


> does anyone here has both masters + bachelor degree in computing?
> if yes. does ACS assessment letter mention both or only the highest degree (masters)


Yes, i have masters & bachelor degree in computing.... and they have mentioned only master degree being assessed in ACS letter


----------



## thewall

RenovatoR said:


> Yes, i have masters & bachelor degree in computing.... and they have mentioned only master degree being assessed in ACS letter


to be on the safe side, ask them to revise your letter, mention Bachelor as mandetory minimum requirement and upload before CO allocation.


----------



## RR

thewall said:


> to be on the safe side, ask them to revise your letter, mention Bachelor as mandetory minimum requirement and upload before CO allocation.





do they usually give ACS letter only mentioning masters, or both bachelors and masters? i'm confused now.... 

how many days will they take to review it? do i have to provide any supporting documents?


----------



## AnneChristina

ils2_fly said:


> Thanks for the info.


Haha, you're welcome. And sorry, didn't mean to be rude with my response


----------



## zare1356

RenovatoR said:


> do they usually give ACS letter only mentioning masters, or both bachelors and masters? i'm confused now....
> 
> how many days will they take to review it? do i have to provide any supporting documents?


Apply as soon as possible for review, because for getting the 15 points of qualification you need both bachelor and master degree on your ACS Result Letter.

I applied for review on 20 November and they did it very soon. Be careful to attach a priority letter in the first page of the ACS online application and write about your situation and the reason.


----------



## thewall

zare1356 said:


> Apply as soon as possible for review, because for getting the 15 points of qualification you need both bachelor and master degree on your ACS Result Letter.
> 
> I applied for review on 20 November and they did it very soon. Be careful to attach a priority letter in the first page of the ACS online application and write about your situation and the reason.


This is quite a grey area, once applicant already has "invite" & "lodged application". Now if the new assessment letter comes with a date after "date of Invitation" could become another issue. But like said, still its better to have one in hand to show Bachelor or Bachelor with honors/Masters is assessed to earn 15 point.

its a common mistake to get only Masters assessed when it doesnt earn any extra point nor it is mentioned antwhere in DIAC Booklet 6.


----------



## RR

i checked in ACS site, that review of skills assessment is possible only within 60 days of finalized skills assessment... so i think now i have to apply for new skills assessment only... i'm confused! i lodged my visa application on 4th DEC, tentatively CO will be assigned within 25th Dec. within that a new skills assessment is not possible... senior expats, kindly advise me on this.... thanks a lot


----------



## RR

Guyz... one important update... for Master and Bachelors degree they award same points.... 15 points... if it is doctorate points goes up to 20 and if it diploma it is 10 points... checked in EOI!(Practically).

Probably there could be some other reason for rejecting the visa application of omar. 

omar,

Kindly clarify us on this thanks in advance


----------



## zare1356

Following is the exact text in skillselect:
*
To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards.

The authority that conducts your skills assessment will determine whether any qualifications earned outside Australia are of a standard that is comparable to the relevant Australian qualification.*


----------



## RR

zare1356 said:


> Following is the exact text in skillselect:
> *
> To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards.
> 
> The authority that conducts your skills assessment will determine whether any qualifications earned outside Australia are of a standard that is comparable to the relevant Australian qualification.*


To receive points for a Masters degree, it must be considered as at least comparable to bachelor level @ australian standards.. treading on this i understand that my ACS letter reads out like it is comparable to masters in australian standards...

the following is a text from my ACS letter

*"Your Master of Computer from XXX University awarded June 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Masters Degree with a major in computing"*

Now kindly advise me whether i'm in safe zone or not...!


----------



## zare1356

please read page 228 about *omarau's * qualifications points.


----------



## jn1982

vvprashanth said:


> Thanks jn! I have provided our Certificate of Marriage as an evidence for our relationship... Maybe if your case is same you can try to get the Marriage Certificate...
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Hi prashanth
We have already submitted marriage cert .. keeping fingers crossed


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi,

Any 1 applied on 16th got a CO??
Any idea how the CO allocations are done??


Cheers
Wiz


----------



## GauravS

Hi all, I had lodged visa application on 4 dec. I just want to know whether I can book medical before CO allotment. If yes, what is cost of medical charged by India panel physicians.


----------



## IPS

GauravS said:


> Hi all, I had lodged visa application on 4 dec. I just want to know whether I can book medical before CO allotment. If yes, what is cost of medical charged by India panel physicians.


Yes you can get the medical done before CO comes. It would be helpful as the moment he/she comes he would have what he/she wants.

Cost depends from state to state.. But wont be less than Avg 2000 per person in any state.

IPS~


----------



## GauravS

Thanks IPS for your valuable reply. In chandigarh,Punjab they are asking for INR 3600 per person


----------



## Jkumrs

Hi everyone,

I have applied for visa subclass 190 for South Australia. This is the summary of my application : visa filling date : 4th Sept 2012, medical submitted: 10th sept 2012, CO allocated: 10th Oct 2012, all required docs like pcc & form 80 requested by CO provided 26th Oct 2012. Current status : no visa granted.

I have sent email to my co on 30 th Nov 2012 to check the current status of my application & also asked the time duration for the final decision. This is the reply I got from CO:
"Unfortunately I can not provide you with a time frame within which my decision will be made. Your application continues to undergo routine processing and I will provide you with an outcome at the earliest opportunity."

Kindly advise me if anyone gone with the same experience with there application.Any help would be appreciable. 

Thanks
Jkumrs


----------



## ism007

*Worried....*

Hello everyone.

I am trying to lodge my Visa application for 190 from almost 3 days. But when ever I tries to login and press next for the Question page 1/17 it say ""The system is Currently Unavailable"

Does any body facing the same issue or it is only me????


I got 20 days left to apply for the visa.... 

HELPPPPPPPPP.........

Regards,


----------



## Arpitwaj

ism007 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am trying to lodge my Visa application for 190 from almost 3 days. But when ever I tries to login and press next for the Question page 1/17 it say ""The system is Currently Unavailable"
> 
> Does any body facing the same issue or it is only me????
> 
> I got 20 days left to apply for the visa....
> 
> HELPPPPPPPPP.........
> 
> Regards,


lately seems issue with portal. Save your application at each page and keep trying. Try it in night hours(IST).

Good luck !!


----------



## ism007

Thanks for the advice....


I've already tried to login night time but I am still getting either blank pages or System currently not available messages...

I cannot even see my page 1....

Finger crossed....

regards,


----------



## Kostya

Jkumrs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied for visa subclass 190 for South Australia. This is the summary of my application : visa filling date : 4th Sept 2012, medical submitted: 10th sept 2012, CO allocated: 10th Oct 2012, all required docs like pcc & form 80 requested by CO provided 26th Oct 2012. Current status : no visa granted.
> 
> I have sent email to my co on 30 th Nov 2012 to check the current status of my application & also asked the time duration for the final decision. This is the reply I got from CO:
> "Unfortunately I can not provide you with a time frame within which my decision will be made. Your application continues to undergo routine processing and I will provide you with an outcome at the earliest opportunity."
> 
> Kindly advise me if anyone gone with the same experience with there application.Any help would be appreciable.
> 
> Thanks
> Jkumrs


Hi!

The same thing is happening with my visa application lodged on 11/08/2012. I talked to CO about a month ago and she advised that these routing checks will take not less than 6 months. 

Wish you smooth and fast application processing!

Cheers,
Kostya


----------



## Jkumrs

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> The same thing is happening with my visa application lodged on 11/08/2012. I talked to CO about a month ago and she advised that these routing checks will take not less than 6 months.
> 
> Wish you smooth and fast application processing!
> 
> Cheers,
> Kostya


Hi Kostya,

Thanks for the reply.
Don't know what to do. It's so frustrating to wait like this. Are there any chances of rejection under such circumstances.please share your thoughts if you know something.

Thanks
Jkumrs


----------



## omarau

zare1356 said:


> Apply as soon as possible for review, because for getting the 15 points of qualification you need both bachelor and master degree on your ACS Result Letter.
> 
> I applied for review on 20 November and they did it very soon. Be careful to attach a priority letter in the first page of the ACS online application and write about your situation and the reason.



Hi Zare, 
seems u the only one with exact scenario like me. what made u apply for a review? did u lodge a visa application and faced same situation like me? did u have to send a whole new set of documents for a review?? i would apply for a review but dont have and hard copies left. in case i cant get a new result letter i would submit my eoi for 65 or even 60 points,


----------



## omarau

RenovatoR said:


> Guyz... one important update... for Master and Bachelors degree they award same points.... 15 points... if it is doctorate points goes up to 20 and if it diploma it is 10 points... checked in EOI!(Practically).
> 
> Probably there could be some other reason for rejecting the visa application of omar.
> 
> omar,
> 
> Kindly clarify us on this thanks in advance


if only master is mentioned on your letter you will be given only 10 points. now if you have claimed 15 for education u will most probably face same problem i did. my application has already been withdrawn. CO doesnt case how reasonable their decision is rather how inline with their rules. I tried every possible approach with CO but she just didnt care. including pointing out to her that when only listing masters degree in education history in EOI i get 15 points. Now after my case there is new information that appeared magically on skillselect website: 
everyone who only has masters mentioned on result letter should be aware of this:
Points Test Factors ? are your claims correct? » SkillSelect Support
for those who already applied and claimed 15 points for masters. im afraid in my case there was no way out of it but to withdraw my application and plan to lodge a new one  
good luck everybody


----------



## shakeeltabu

What's happening.Its getting quieter and quieter as we approach to christmas holidays.Any visa grant this week?


----------



## zare1356

omarau said:


> Hi Zare,
> seems u the only one with exact scenario like me. what made u apply for a review? did u lodge a visa application and faced same situation like me? did u have to send a whole new set of documents for a review?? i would apply for a review but dont have and hard copies left. in case i cant get a new result letter i would submit my eoi for 65 or even 60 points,


*
Hi my friend,*
Yes I got my first ACS result letter on 12 November 2012, it had only my bachelor degree and unfortunately they wrote it was equal to associate degree after that I applied for review and I sent my master license and transcripts, they sent a new Result letter very soon with my both degree on it.

In new letter my master is equal to AQF master and also my bachelor is equal to AQF bachelor degree.

I should mention that they have not invited me yet, therefore I could change my EOI with the new result letter.


----------



## mysbm70

Jkumrs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied for visa subclass 190 for South Australia. This is the summary of my application : visa filling date : 4th Sept 2012, medical submitted: 10th sept 2012, CO allocated: 10th Oct 2012, all required docs like pcc & form 80 requested by CO provided 26th Oct 2012. Current status : no visa granted.
> 
> I have sent email to my co on 30 th Nov 2012 to check the current status of my application & also asked the time duration for the final decision. This is the reply I got from CO:
> "Unfortunately I can not provide you with a time frame within which my decision will be made. Your application continues to undergo routine processing and I will provide you with an outcome at the earliest opportunity."
> 
> Kindly advise me if anyone gone with the same experience with there application.Any help would be appreciable.
> 
> Thanks
> Jkumrs


My visa lodged on 6th Sep, all docs required uploaded incl form 80 & 1221, medical and PCC done in Sep too, still waiting. My agent sent email to CO 2 weeks ago and got reply with exactly same contents as yours.


----------



## zare1356

zare1356 said:


> *
> Hi my friend,*
> Yes I got my first ACS result letter on 12 November 2012, it had only my bachelor degree and unfortunately they wrote it was equal to associate degree after that I applied for review and I sent my master license and transcripts, they sent a new Result letter very soon with my both degree on it.
> 
> In new letter my master is equal to AQF master and also my bachelor is equal to AQF bachelor degree.
> 
> I should mention that they have not invited me yet, therefore I could change my EOI with the new result letter.


 I think you must apply for a new application If it is more than 60 days of your result letter,but it is very helpful to attach a priority letter and explain your problems, they will process your application very soon.


----------



## RR

zare1356 said:


> I think you must apply for a new application If it is more than 60 days of your result letter,but it is very helpful to attach a priority letter and explain your problems, they will process your application very soon.


omar & zare,

can you pls tell me what is your bachelors & masters?
i've help at hand from one of MARA recognized agent. hope they would clarify us.


----------



## zare1356

RenovatoR said:


> omar & zare,
> 
> can you pls tell me what is your bachelors & masters?
> i've help at hand from one of MARA recognized agent. hope they would clarify us.


My master is Software Engineering and my Master is IT.


----------



## RR

zare1356 said:


> My master is Software Engineering and my Master is IT.


bachelors?


----------



## zare1356

zare1356 said:


> My master is Software Engineering and my Master is IT.


Sorry my Bachelor is Software Engineering and my Master is IT.


----------



## loonq

Dear Seniors,

Need help from Bangladeshi mates. Have anyone paid visa application fee with Credit Card? If so which bank's card were used? Please let me know so that I can go and talk with them. It is urgent, please share your knowledge.

Thanking in advance.


----------



## wizkid0319

Any updates?




wizkid0319 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any 1 applied on 16th got a CO??
> Any idea how the CO allocations are done??
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


----------



## Jey2012

wizkid0319 said:


> Any updates?


Hi

Me too waiting for Co. I have applied on 18 Nov. 

However some doc moved from recommended to not required today.

has a co been allocated and doing a pre assessmt???

cross figure :ranger:


----------



## almosthere

I applied on 19th Nov.. still waiting for CO... documents moved to received state on 27th Nov but no progress since then....



Jey2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> Me too waiting for Co. I have applied on 18 Nov.
> 
> However some doc moved from recommended to not required today.
> 
> has a co been allocated and doing a pre assessmt???
> 
> cross figure :ranger:


----------



## almosthere

Hi Friends,

I did my medicals at Medibank Sydney on 29th Nov, but in eVisa I can still see the link to organize my medicals.. what does this mean.... medicals still not processed or finalized?


----------



## getsetgo

almosthere said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I did my medicals at Medibank Sydney on 29th Nov, but in eVisa I can still see the link to organize my medicals.. what does this mean.... medicals still not processed or finalized?


I would suggest u to call the clinic n check if ur meds r uploaded...
For me n my partner the link had disappeared but fir daughter it was still visible .. I didn't bother much..
But after a month I called clinic n it seems there was some issue uploading her meds... m they had not.


----------



## Jey2012

hey

finally got CO mail.

He requested PCC, MEDICAL AND PASSPORT PHOTO.

;-)


----------



## almosthere

Great



Jey2012 said:


> hey
> 
> finally got CO mail.
> 
> He requested PCC, MEDICAL AND PASSPORT PHOTO.
> 
> ;-)


----------



## Jey2012

almosthere said:


> Great


Thanks 

Yours also will come soon then.

Good luck


----------



## nishaon

loonq said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Need help from Bangladeshi mates. Have anyone paid visa application fee with Credit Card? If so which bank's card were used? Please let me know so that I can go and talk with them. It is urgent, please share your knowledge.
> 
> Thanking in advance.


In my case, I used foreign credit card form one of my friends.
I don't know about Bangladeshi credit cards, whether they allows to do so.
I personally have dual currency credit cards, but the amount was beyond the limit.

I think you can contact BD banks about that, however it will be better if you can find someone living abroad having international credit card with that limit.


----------



## RR

On Education points, MARA recognized agents clearly says that it depends on the stream of major subjects. say for example if a person has bachelors in computer engineering and then masters in computer engineering, then recognizing masters is enough to claim 15 points. 

if a person does bachelors in different stream and then in master some other, then he/she has to get both assessed from the assessing body. However, DIAC will be making final decision on how much points to be awarded. Hope this would clear the air.


----------



## forhad

loonq said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Need help from Bangladeshi mates. Have anyone paid visa application fee with Credit Card? If so which bank's card were used? Please let me know so that I can go and talk with them. It is urgent, please share your knowledge.
> 
> Thanking in advance.


Please contact with United Commercial Bank. They have a credit card with limited dollar amount. You can use that.


----------



## deearora

hey guys,

i got my grant today!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

thanks to everyone especially anne for your help.

it was team 4 , adelaide and CO INITIALS MB. The co did not contact me, just received the email directly.


----------



## Sreekanth

deearora said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i got my grant today!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> thanks to everyone especially anne for your help.
> 
> it was team 4 , adelaide and CO INITIALS MB. The co did not contact me, just received the email directly.


Congrats !!!! time for celebration ..enjoy!!


----------



## Jey2012

deearora said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i got my grant today!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> thanks to everyone especially anne for your help.
> 
> it was team 4 , adelaide and CO INITIALS MB. The co did not contact me, just received the email directly.



Congrats


----------



## Arpitwaj

deearora said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i got my grant today!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> thanks to everyone especially anne for your help.
> 
> it was team 4 , adelaide and CO INITIALS MB. The co did not contact me, just received the email directly.


Superb!! congrts!!


----------



## findraj

deearora said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i got my grant today!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> thanks to everyone especially anne for your help.
> 
> it was team 4 , adelaide and CO INITIALS MB. The co did not contact me, just received the email directly.


Perfect!!! When are you planning to leave?


----------



## bluebyte

Just got CO allocated! Adelaide team 6.
He requested Form 80 and PCC; although I had uploaded PCC on Friday.
I will fill in and upload form-80 today.
Grand won't take too long from now, eh?


----------



## kark

deearora said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i got my grant today!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> thanks to everyone especially anne for your help.
> 
> it was team 4 , adelaide and CO INITIALS MB. The co did not contact me, just received the email directly.


Congrats ..urs is too quick...all the best !!!




ACS: +ve 26/06/2012, IELTS 6+ Overall EOI Submitted 189 07/07/2012 Invite 1/11/2012 189 Lodged 23/11/2012 Application Ack 06/12/2012 Medicals 08/12/2012 PCC in process CO - No Idea if already allocated


----------



## kark

bluebyte said:


> Just got CO allocated! Adelaide team 6.
> He requested Form 80 and PCC; although I had uploaded PCC on Friday.
> I will fill in and upload form-80 today.
> Grand won't take too long from now, eh?


What is this Form 80..Should everybody fill this?


----------



## findraj

Moving fast !!


----------



## deearora

findraj said:


> Perfect!!! When are you planning to leave?


thanks mate....am already in sydney


----------



## wireshark

Hi All,

I have been a silent reader all this while and this forum has helped me a lot in each step of visa filing..Fortunately, my whole process has been completed in a very short time. 

Just thought of sharing the timelines taken for each process, some one might find it helpful..

CO was from Team 33 and prompt response was given for any query..


SS: 16th Oct |10 Lodged: 30th Oct | CO Assigned : 14th November | Meds: 17th Nov| PCC: 24th Nov | Grant: 10th Dec


----------



## getsetgo

deearora said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i got my grant today!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> thanks to everyone especially anne for your help.
> 
> it was team 4 , adelaide and CO INITIALS MB. The co did not contact me, just received the email directly.


Congratulations Dee..
Cheers


----------



## findraj

deearora said:


> thanks mate....am already in sydney


Nice!!


----------



## rkv146

*Is CO Allocated??*

Hello Everybody..

Hope everyone is doing fine. Sorry for not being on to the forum for last two weeks, I had been out of Country on an official engagement. Here is my Case, I had applied on Nov 12th and now its almost a month. I have not yet got any mail from CO asking for further documents or anything. However I noticed a strange thing today... When I logged in to my application I see all the documents which I had uploaded are changed to RECEIVED.... Also the Medicals for me and my dependents are showing BF... What does this BF Means??
Does this change in status mean I have a CO who is working on my application or is it system error...

Before any of the fellow members say I will get a grant str8 away!!!! Let me tell you its not Posisble, Coz I have not submitted PCC( self and spouse), So there is no chance of a Grant without CO sending me an email requesting for the PCC..

Should I contact DIAC and find out about CO or should I wait for one or two weeks and see if I get an email from CO.. 
In the meanwhile can I apply for PCC and keep it ready?

Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth

rkv146 said:


> Hello Everybody..
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine. Sorry for not being on to the forum for last two weeks, I had been out of Country on an official engagement. Here is my Case, I had applied on Nov 12th and now its almost a month. I have not yet got any mail from CO asking for further documents or anything. However I noticed a strange thing today... When I logged in to my application I see all the documents which I had uploaded are changed to RECEIVED.... Also the Medicals for me and my dependents are showing BF... What does this BF Means??
> Does this change in status mean I have a CO who is working on my application or is it system error...
> 
> Before any of the fellow members say I will get a grant str8 away!!!! Let me tell you its not Posisble, Coz I have not submitted PCC( self and spouse), So there is no chance of a Grant without CO sending me an email requesting for the PCC..
> 
> Should I contact DIAC and find out about CO or should I wait for one or two weeks and see if I get an email from CO..
> In the meanwhile can I apply for PCC and keep it ready?
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hi RK
welcome back to this forum ...
i think u already have a CO..it's just a matter of time before u receive mail.
The same thing happened to me as well ..my status of all the docs changed to 'Not Required' and later that afternoon i received a mail from CO.


----------



## noninoni777

Hi Gaurav

Plz also let me know from where u got ur medical done in chandigarh and what was the cost of medical u'll incurred as i will also have to done it from chandigarh only. Also keep informing your visa status....

Regards




GauravS said:


> Thanks IPS for your valuable reply. In chandigarh,Punjab they are asking for INR 3600 per person


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> Hi RK
> welcome back to this forum ...
> i think u already have a CO..it's just a matter of time before u receive mail.
> The same thing happened to me as well ..my status of all the docs changed to 'Not Required' and later that afternoon i received a mail from CO.


Hii Sreekanth,

How is your Processing going on?

The Reason I doubt it could be system issue is because:
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
Custody, Evidence of

All these are also showing RECEIVED..

I have not submitted any of these docs, Infact I dont even qualify for them..
So I just doubt its the evisa issue..

I think I will find out soon..

BTW any Idea whats the BF in Medical means..

Regards
RK


----------



## nishaon

wireshark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent reader all this while and this forum has helped me a lot in each step of visa filing..Fortunately, my whole process has been completed in a very short time.
> 
> Just thought of sharing the timelines taken for each process, some one might find it helpful..
> 
> CO was from Team 33 and prompt response was given for any query..
> 
> 
> SS: 16th Oct |10 Lodged: 30th Oct | CO Assigned : 14th November | Meds: 17th Nov| PCC: 24th Nov | Grant: 10th Dec


That is real quick!
Congratulations man.
Wish you all the best for your journey.


----------



## plutology

submitted my final docs earlier. PCCs.
but havnt heard from CO yet.

hope to get grant soon.


----------



## findraj

Keep your PCC ready!! 

I dont know about the medicall status


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> Hii Sreekanth,
> 
> How is your Processing going on?
> 
> The Reason I doubt it could be system issue is because:
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> Custody, Evidence of
> 
> All these are also showing RECEIVED..
> 
> I have not submitted any of these docs, Infact I dont even qualify for them..
> So I just doubt its the evisa issue..
> 
> I think I will find out soon..
> 
> BTW any Idea whats the BF in Medical means..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hi RK

u r sure to hear from ur CO soon.. as for the other documents showing receievd..same is case with me...all my partner documents which are not needed are marked as received and the ones CO asked for in requested state.
so thats ok..

BF on the forum some say brought forward..some say blank file.. 
so not sure..
wait for ur CO mail.... it will all be clear..

for my PCC it says TRIM... only CO knows what that means 

cheers
...RaJi...


----------



## rkv146

getsetgo said:


> Hi RK
> 
> u r sure to hear from ur CO soon.. as for the other documents showing receievd..same is case with me...all my partner documents which are not needed are marked as received and the ones CO asked for in requested state.
> so thats ok..
> 
> BF on the forum some say brought forward..some say blank file..
> so not sure..
> wait for ur CO mail.... it will all be clear..
> 
> for my PCC it says TRIM... only CO knows what that means
> 
> cheers
> ...RaJi...


Thanks Raji.

I will wait for a Week and see if I get any mail or not... BTW the Documents which are shown as Received have been tagged on 03-12-2012... 

Blank File?? So should I contact the clinic and find out??

How is your Processing going on??

Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth

rkv146 said:


> Hii Sreekanth,
> 
> How is your Processing going on?
> 
> The Reason I doubt it could be system issue is because:
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> Custody, Evidence of
> 
> All these are also showing RECEIVED..
> 
> I have not submitted any of these docs, Infact I dont even qualify for them..
> So I just doubt its the evisa issue..
> 
> I think I will find out soon..
> 
> BTW any Idea whats the BF in Medical means..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hi

I have mailed all the documents requested by CO today and just waiting to hear further from CO.

I don't even know how to know the status of my medicals as health strategies won't reply , CO hasn't replied medicals status and eVisa status against medicals says 'Not Required' ..


----------



## bluebyte

rkv146 said:


> Hii Sreekanth,
> 
> How is your Processing going on?
> 
> The Reason I doubt it could be system issue is because:
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> Custody, Evidence of
> 
> All these are also showing RECEIVED..
> 
> I have not submitted any of these docs, Infact I dont even qualify for them..
> So I just doubt its the evisa issue..
> 
> I think I will find out soon..
> 
> BTW any Idea whats the BF in Medical means..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Similarly, my Meds are in 'BF' state as well, and CO today asked for just Form 80 and PCC. So I presume Meds are OK in that state.
Do advise if you call your clinic so that I know if I need to do the same.

P.S. CO asked for PCC even though it was already uploaded on Friday, I guess he overlooked it, shouldn't be a problem, right? I'll go ahead and send them the Form-80 AND the PCC by mail still.


----------



## vvprashanth

Jey2012 said:


> hey
> 
> finally got CO mail.
> 
> He requested PCC, MEDICAL AND PASSPORT PHOTO.
> 
> ;-)


Great.. Congratulations... Grant is not too far....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## vvprashanth

deearora said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i got my grant today!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> thanks to everyone especially anne for your help.
> 
> it was team 4 , adelaide and CO INITIALS MB. The co did not contact me, just received the email directly.


Cool... Congratulations!! Looks like team 4 is on a roll.. Have fun...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## bluebyte

Similarly, my Meds are in 'BF' state as well, and CO today asked for just Form 80 and PCC. So I presume Meds are OK in that state.
Do advise if you call your clinic so that I know if I need to do the same.

P.S. CO asked for PCC even though it was already uploaded on Friday, I guess he overlooked it, shouldn't be a problem, right? I'll go ahead and send them the Form-80 AND the PCC by mail still.


----------



## rkv146

bluebyte said:


> Similarly, my Meds are in 'BF' state as well, and CO today asked for just Form 80 and PCC. So I presume Meds are OK in that state.
> Do advise if you call your clinic so that I know if I need to do the same.
> 
> P.S. CO asked for PCC even though it was already uploaded on Friday, I guess he overlooked it, shouldn't be a problem, right? I'll go ahead and send them the Form-80 AND the PCC by mail still.


Thanks Bluebyte will do

One another Query agains the Medical evidence doe sit show RECEIVED or FINALIZED in your E visa..

Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo

bluebyte said:


> Similarly, my Meds are in 'BF' state as well, and CO today asked for just Form 80 and PCC. So I presume Meds are OK in that state.
> Do advise if you call your clinic so that I know if I need to do the same.
> 
> P.S. CO asked for PCC even though it was already uploaded on Friday, I guess he overlooked it, shouldn't be a problem, right? I'll go ahead and send them the Form-80 AND the PCC by mail still.


There is no harm in calling the clinic n confirming if ur meds are uploaded. I did, n they said they were having trouble uploading my 
daughters meds n they hv mailed it... not uploaded..
But my co didn't ask for meds n she replied saying she has received my family meds
The status still shows recommended ..
As for pcc dont fret... its ok..
Just email it again


----------



## Sreekanth

bluebyte said:


> Similarly, my Meds are in 'BF' state as well, and CO today asked for just Form 80 and PCC. So I presume Meds are OK in that state.
> Do advise if you call your clinic so that I know if I need to do the same.
> 
> P.S. CO asked for PCC even though it was already uploaded on Friday, I guess he overlooked it, shouldn't be a problem, right? I'll go ahead and send them the Form-80 AND the PCC by mail still.


same happened with me as well.. even though i uploaded PCC i was asked for it once again and i have no clue about my Medicals status as the online status shows "Not Required" 
if at all medicals are being referred will CO mention it in mail while requesting for additional docs.??


----------



## rkv146

getsetgo said:


> There is no harm in calling the clinic n confirming if ur meds are uploaded. I did, n they said they were having trouble uploading my
> daughters meds n they hv mailed it... not uploaded..
> But my co didn't ask for meds n she replied saying she has received my family meds
> The status still shows recommended ..
> As for pcc dont fret... its ok..
> Just email it again


Hii Raji,

In which state is your app now.. I mean do you need to send some documents or are you waiting for your CO to take a decision??

The Problem is I cant even apply for my PCC now, Because here in my City the PSK needs a letter from CO for accepting PCC aplication.

Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> Hii Raji,
> 
> In which state is your app now.. I mean do you need to send some documents or are you waiting for your CO to take a decision??
> 
> The Problem is I cant even apply for my PCC now, Because here in my City the PSK needs a letter from CO for accepting PCC aplication.
> 
> Regards
> RK


last i had mailed my CO, if they received meds..and she confirmed she has ..
i have just got a msg from PSK to collect partner pcc..we will collect it tmrw and upload...

but a glitch...
my clinic calls today and asks me to get form26 for my daughter, since they cld not upload her meds..although they had mailed it.. they dont want us to be stuck so they said to courier it..

weird.. coz i had asked co if she received meds and she confirmed that meds are received and once they finalze they will let us know...
now confused what to do

so tomorrow when i mail my pcc, will check if i need to send daughters meds by courier...

funny things happen


----------



## Jey2012

vvprashanth said:


> Great.. Congratulations... Grant is not too far....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Thank you

My only problem is medical.

I have done paper medical and dont know how much time it will take GH to process it.


Anyone has an estimation for it??


----------



## bluebyte

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Bluebyte will do
> 
> One another Query agains the Medical evidence doe sit show RECEIVED or FINALIZED in your E visa..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hey,
It is shown as RECEIVED

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## rkv146

getsetgo said:


> last i had mailed my CO, if they received meds..and she confirmed she has ..
> i have just got a msg from PSK to collect partner pcc..we will collect it tmrw and upload...
> 
> but a glitch...
> my clinic calls today and asks me to get form26 for my daughter, since they cld not upload her meds..although they had mailed it.. they dont want us to be stuck so they said to courier it..
> 
> weird.. coz i had asked co if she received meds and she confirmed that meds are received and once they finalze they will let us know...
> now confused what to do
> 
> so tomorrow when i mail my pcc, will check if i need to send daughters meds by courier...
> 
> funny things happen



Good..

BTW in which city you applied for your partners PCC?? Mumbai?? How many days it took to get the PCC..

Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> Good..
> 
> BTW in which city you applied for your partners PCC?? Mumbai?? How many days it took to get the PCC..
> 
> Regards
> RK


we applied in mumbai..
dont ask.. we applied on 19th... 27th it reached commissioner office..but no progress..
then we called the police guy whom we had submitted the docs..
on friday he asked us bribe.. and yeah we did pay (ashamed)
but we got it today,... so the bribe did work,else he said it will take 15 more days...


but if u follow up u can get it in 15 days..else i am honestly not sure...


----------



## ammad1258

Its been 7 weeks now since I lodged my 189 visa application online also have shot an email to DIAC at [email protected] but no answer at all.

My consultant said the the application is being shown as "in process" and if a CO has been assigned he may be reviewing your documents.

Seeing the timelines on this thread it appears that my processing is going on really slow. Is there another way of know whether a CO has been assigned or not and what is the best method of contacting DIAC about the progress of the application?


----------



## ammad1258

Its been 7 weeks now since I lodged my 189 visa application online also have shot an email to DIAC at [email protected] but no answer at all.

My consultant said the the application is being shown as "in process" and if a CO has been assigned he may be reviewing your documents.

Seeing the timelines on this thread it appears that my processing is going on really slow. Is there another way of know whether a CO has been assigned or not and what is the best method of contacting DIAC about the progress of the application?


----------



## ScorpKing

ammad1258 said:


> Its been 7 weeks now since I lodged my 189 visa application online also have shot an email to DIAC at [email protected] but no answer at all.
> 
> My consultant said the the application is being shown as "in process" and if a CO has been assigned he may be reviewing your documents.
> 
> Seeing the timelines on this thread it appears that my processing is going on really slow. Is there another way of know whether a CO has been assigned or not and what is the best method of contacting DIAC about the progress of the application?


what is ur ANZSCO code?


----------



## ammad1258

scorpking said:


> what is ur anzsco code?


261313


----------



## ScorpKing

ammad1258 said:


> 261313


and what is the status of ur docs in evisa app? Received or recommended?


----------



## immi888

deearora said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i got my grant today!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> thanks to everyone especially anne for your help.
> 
> it was team 4 , adelaide and CO INITIALS MB. The co did not contact me, just received the email directly.


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## plutology

plutology said:


> submitted my final docs earlier. PCCs.
> but havnt heard from CO yet.
> 
> hope to get grant soon.


lady and gentlemen.. 

i got granted today... visa 190

wooohoooo!!!!!


----------



## imam

Lodged my application on 3rd Dec. I can see from other ppls posts that the average CO allocation time is 17 days after acknowledgement. not too bad


----------



## dragonery

Think I may just update you guys with my application for 189 visa.

Just got CO allocation today:

-Date of invitation: 16/11/2012
-Date of Application:16/11/2012
-CO allocation date: 11/12/2012
-Documents CO asks for: only Overseas PCC
-PCC application date: 22/11/2012 (may take up to 4 weeks)

I am hoping this will shed light on those who are eagerly waiting for CO allocation. Mine is a simple application, I didn't claim points for work experience nor did i have any dependents in my application.


----------



## nav.mahajan

plutology said:


> lady and gentlemen..
> 
> i got granted today... visa 190
> 
> wooohoooo!!!!!


Congrats mate... So finally it happened for u.... Good

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## getsetgo

plutology said:


> lady and gentlemen..
> 
> i got granted today... visa 190
> 
> wooohoooo!!!!!


Congratulations dude...
Awesome news... cheers


----------



## AUSA

Guys need urgent help. CO sent email today asking for meds for my wife & baby. I have done the medical on 1st oct, results uploaded to e visa on 3 oct bt still co asking for that. Infact he is asking all docs for both my wife & baby which is already in evisa. I think he can see only my docs in e visa..my question is how to obtain medical clearance to show to CO.. Can someone pls help
PCC for Saudi Arabia , i lived 6 years back in saudi for 1 year and i need pcc for saudi but i searched a lot & no procedure exist to obtain pcc for former residents of saudi arabia so how to explain this to co or ask for some help ? Please seniors help urgently


----------



## AUSA

Guys need urgent help. CO sent email today asking for meds for my wife & baby. I have done the medical on 1st oct, results uploaded to e visa on 3 oct bt still co asking for that. Infact he is asking all docs for both my wife & baby which is already in evisa. I think he can see only my docs in e visa..my question is how to obtain medical clearance to show to CO.. Can someone pls help
PCC for Saudi Arabia , i lived 6 years back in saudi for 1 year and i need pcc for saudi but i searched a lot & no procedure exist to obtain pcc for former residents of saudi arabia so how to explain this to co or ask for some help ? Please seniors help urgently


----------



## getsetgo

AUSA said:


> Guys need urgent help. CO sent email today asking for meds for my wife & baby. I have done the medical on 1st oct, results uploaded to e visa on 3 oct bt still co asking for that. Infact he is asking all docs for both my wife & baby which is already in evisa. I think he can see only my docs in e visa..my question is how to obtain medical clearance to show to CO.. Can someone pls help
> PCC for Saudi Arabia , i lived 6 years back in saudi for 1 year and i need pcc for saudi but i searched a lot & no procedure exist to obtain pcc for former residents of saudi arabia so how to explain this to co or ask for some help ? Please seniors help urgently


Regarding meds call up ur clinic n confirm and mention ur issue. They may advice you to send it again via courier. First confirm with clinic.


As for other documents same with me, co asked for all documents of secondary applicants.


----------



## wanttomove

AUSA said:


> Guys need urgent help. CO sent email today asking for meds for my wife & baby. I have done the medical on 1st oct, results uploaded to e visa on 3 oct bt still co asking for that. Infact he is asking all docs for both my wife & baby which is already in evisa. I think he can see only my docs in e visa..my question is how to obtain medical clearance to show to CO.. Can someone pls help
> PCC for Saudi Arabia , i lived 6 years back in saudi for 1 year and i need pcc for saudi but i searched a lot & no procedure exist to obtain pcc for former residents of saudi arabia so how to explain this to co or ask for some help ? Please seniors help urgently


About medicals, you can write to CO. But for the rest of the docs, Provide these as asked by CO even you have uploaded before. 

Saudi Arabia PCC... any one who has experience might suggest you something.


----------



## ammad1258

ScorpKing said:


> and what is the status of ur docs in evisa app? Received or recommended?


I don't have access to the evisa account as it is being managed by my consultant . I am using AINiT as my consultant.


----------



## AUSA

getsetgo said:


> Regarding meds call up ur clinic n confirm and mention ur issue. They may advice you to send it again via courier. First confirm with clinic.
> 
> 
> As for other documents same with me, co asked for all documents of secondary applicants.


can i contact GH to check ? what is there email id ?


----------



## nishaon

plutology said:


> lady and gentlemen..
> 
> i got granted today... visa 190
> 
> wooohoooo!!!!!


Heartiest congratulations to you.
You are definitely a very happy person now.


----------



## wanttomove

I want to call at GH. I use the following number to call.
0061 2 8666 5777 
But the recording starts. 
"We are unable to attend your call right now . Our opening hours are BLA BLA"

Please advice how can i call? which timing should i try?


----------



## manu2029

bluebyte said:


> Similarly, my Meds are in 'BF' state as well, and CO today asked for just Form 80 and PCC. So I presume Meds are OK in that state.
> Do advise if you call your clinic so that I know if I need to do the same.
> 
> P.S. CO asked for PCC even though it was already uploaded on Friday, I guess he overlooked it, shouldn't be a problem, right? I'll go ahead and send them the Form-80 AND the PCC by mail still.


I believe form-80 is the same which we submit when we pay the VISA fees. Why is the Co asking for it again?


----------



## getsetgo

manu2029 said:


> I believe form-80 is the same which we submit when we pay the VISA fees. Why is the Co asking for it again?


No we do not fill firm 80 while filling visa application ... its a different form altogether ..
And co usually ask from most of d applicants


----------



## manu2029

getsetgo said:


> No we do not fill firm 80 while filling visa application ... its a different form altogether ..
> And co usually ask from most of d applicants


Thanks for your reply. I have applied on 23rd November , but have not filled any form-80. Please can you help me with the below details.

1) Where can I find this FORM-80?
2) Where do I upload this FROM-80?
3) Does everyone need to fill this form?
4) Can I fill this form and upload it even before Co is allocated?


----------



## bdg

Can someone pls help
PCC for Saudi Arabia , i lived 6 years back in saudi for 1 year and i need pcc for saudi but i searched a lot & no procedure exist to obtain pcc for former residents of saudi arabia so how to explain this to co or ask for some help ? Please seniors help urgry ently[/QUOTE]

Try this link. It sounds like it is going to be a nightmare and will take forever. Goodluck:

Working in Saudi Arabia: Procedure for Police Clearance in Saudi Arabia


----------



## getsetgo

manu2029 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have applied on 23rd November , but have not filled any form-80. Please can you help me with the below details.
> 
> 1) Where can I find this FORM-80?
> 2) Where do I upload this FROM-80?
> 3) Does everyone need to fill this form?
> 4) Can I fill this form and upload it even before Co is allocated?



1) u can google it.. its easy to find
2) as u upload any other document the same way u can upload to visa application
3) not everyone needs to upload .. usually if u have lived out of ur residence country then they ask...
4) yes u can fill the form and upload it before co is allocated..


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> I want to call at GH. I use the following number to call.
> 0061 2 8666 5777
> But the recording starts.
> "We are unable to attend your call right now . Our opening hours are BLA BLA"
> 
> Please advice how can i call? which timing should i try?


I tried with every time.... it seems that they r not ready to take calls..... You can send mail to their ID.... nothing else you can do.... right now...


----------



## shachi

bdg said:


> Can someone pls help
> PCC for Saudi Arabia , i lived 6 years back in saudi for 1 year and i need pcc for saudi but i searched a lot & no procedure exist to obtain pcc for former residents of saudi arabia so how to explain this to co or ask for some help ? Please seniors help urgry ently


Try this link. It sounds like it is going to be a nightmare and will take forever. Goodluck:

Working in Saudi Arabia: Procedure for Police Clearance in Saudi Arabia[/QUOTE]

Hi BDG,

You could try approaching Helplline Group W.L.L as they are currently processing UAE PCC for my husband and they had processed Saudi PCC for my brother in law which took exactly 30days. They are located in Qatar, but I assume they might be able to help you. You can contact them by visiting this website Police Clearance Certificate | Good Conduct Certificate | Qatar Helpline Group

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## RR

wireshark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been a silent reader all this while and this forum has helped me a lot in each step of visa filing..Fortunately, my whole process has been completed in a very short time.
> 
> Just thought of sharing the timelines taken for each process, some one might find it helpful..
> 
> CO was from Team 33 and prompt response was given for any query..
> 
> 
> SS: 16th Oct |10 Lodged: 30th Oct | CO Assigned : 14th November | Meds: 17th Nov| PCC: 24th Nov | Grant: 10th Dec


wow!!!!!! that was real quick man...wish u all the best!! in my case i delayed lodging by 40 days unnecessarily... u made it!! congratz... by the way which state nominated u?


----------



## RR

AUSA said:


> Guys need urgent help. CO sent email today asking for meds for my wife & baby. I have done the medical on 1st oct, results uploaded to e visa on 3 oct bt still co asking for that. Infact he is asking all docs for both my wife & baby which is already in evisa. I think he can see only my docs in e visa..my question is how to obtain medical clearance to show to CO.. Can someone pls help
> PCC for Saudi Arabia , i lived 6 years back in saudi for 1 year and i need pcc for saudi but i searched a lot & no procedure exist to obtain pcc for former residents of saudi arabia so how to explain this to co or ask for some help ? Please seniors help urgently


didn't u do ur medicals through ehealth centres?? for PCC from saudi contact their immigration department and it will be done... thanks


----------



## imam

AUSA said:


> Guys need urgent help. CO sent email today asking for meds for my wife & baby. I have done the medical on 1st oct, results uploaded to e visa on 3 oct bt still co asking for that. Infact he is asking all docs for both my wife & baby which is already in evisa. I think he can see only my docs in e visa..my question is how to obtain medical clearance to show to CO.. Can someone pls help
> PCC for Saudi Arabia , i lived 6 years back in saudi for 1 year and i need pcc for saudi but i searched a lot & no procedure exist to obtain pcc for former residents of saudi arabia so how to explain this to co or ask for some help ? Please seniors help urgently


Good news for you. I went through the same situation and my CO told me that there is no procedure to obtain PCC from Saudia Arabia when you are out of the country, so all I had to do was to sign a statutory declaration. so you'll have to do the same.


----------



## abbasi

guys i applied for my 189 visa on 3rd dec....i have today received my bridging visa C....but my EOI window is active and it still has that APPLY link....i am just wondering it is normal or something is wrong??....and ppl who have received acknowledgement email can they tell me what is in it??


----------



## shachi

OK. So, I got my medicals done on the 21st of Nov and these reports were sent by the clinic on the 22nd Nov. The link that say's "Arrange for medicals" disappeared after a week of submission and the status still remains as "Requested"! 

I am assuming, is this due to the backlog issue or is it just because the CO hasn't reviewed it yet? Apart from that, I am still waiting for PCC's from Australia and UAE which is taking way too long than expected.


----------



## imam

abbasi said:


> guys i applied for my 189 visa on 3rd dec....i have today received my bridging visa C....but my EOI window is active and it still has that APPLY link....i am just wondering it is normal or something is wrong??....and ppl who have received acknowledgement email can they tell me what is in it??


In my acknowledgement email there was acknowledgement and bridging visa A grant in 1 pdf, and application summary in another pdf.


----------



## mrreddynw

*Need help to get the job in NZ from India*

Hi All,

I have 6 Years Exp in Telecom Networking & IT Networking. Any one can advice me how to get the job in NZ from India.

Regards,
Rajasekharreddy


----------



## forhad

Hi friends,

Need urgent help. I have got an opportunity to work in USA based company and have to face H1B visa soon. My employment verification is done and now waiting for medical result finalization. Medical referred or 3rd October 2012.
Should I inform to my CO if I got the H1B visa? Or should I send any sort of correction doc like 1022/1023? For the employer change I will send a 1022 but for visa should I send any other document? Please help on this.


----------



## abbasi

imam said:


> In my acknowledgement email there was acknowledgement and bridging visa A grant in 1 pdf, and application summary in another pdf.


ok n is ur EOI window still active with the apply button??


----------



## imam

abbasi said:


> ok n is ur EOI window still active with the apply button??


yes it is. I just checked


----------



## abbasi

imam said:


> yes it is. I just checked


so is it normal?? thnx for ur answers bro


----------



## imam

abbasi said:


> so is it normal?? thnx for ur answers bro


You're welcome bro. It should be normal since we already have our acknowledgements and my visa status is in progress. I am just eagerly waiting for CO allocation. I applied on 3rd Dec.


----------



## sameera207

imam said:


> You're welcome bro. It should be normal since we already have our acknowledgements and my visa status is in progress. I am just eagerly waiting for CO allocation. I applied on 3rd Dec.


I applied on 7th Dec. Waiting for CO allocation. Pls update your signature with timelines and sub class details. Pls do keep in touch we all should be getting the COs allocated together


----------



## rohitbehl

Hi,

I am new here and will start my process for the assessment through ACS. I have seen many posts here for the documents required for VISA. Many were talking about some documents which are not mentioned on the Australian immigration website for document checklist like the following:
- Bank Statement
- IT Return

Can anybody provide me the exact document checklist which are required for lodging the VISA application for VISA subclass 189 / 190?

Thanks,

Rohit


----------



## imam

sameera207 said:


> I applied on 7th Dec. Waiting for CO allocation. Pls update your signature with timelines and sub class details. Pls do keep in touch we all should be getting the COs allocated together


hopefully before Xmas.


----------



## azharuddin_sa

What is ACS


----------



## getsetgo

rohitbehl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here and will start my process for the assessment through ACS. I have seen many posts here for the documents required for VISA. Many were talking about some documents which are not mentioned on the Australian immigration website for document checklist like the following:
> - Bank Statement
> - IT Return
> 
> Can anybody provide me the exact document checklist which are required for lodging the VISA application for VISA subclass 189 / 190?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rohit


bank stmt and IT return are not mandatory..

u need documents to support ur claims in EOI..

passport for all applicants
birth certificate / school leaving certificate as proof of age for all applicants
marriage certificate (if married ,  )
work reference
payslips
offer letters (basically all docs to prove ur employment)
education transcripts
degree certificate
PCC (all applicants above 18 for countries u have lived in for more than 12 months cumulatively)
medicals all applicants


----------



## Angie C

HI 

I got my 189 visa approved on 3rd Dec and received invite on 20th Sept. I was awaiting my FBI clearance and as soon as I submitted it, I had an approval in about 1 week. If you have submitted everything on their system it shouldnt take too long now.

good luck!!


----------



## rkumar1

Hello …..friends I am just going through my application status fro some documents it says Required, for some its written recommended and for 80 % documents which I attached marked as received but for my wife 80 % documents says required…what does this means can anyone please suggest on this as overall status for my application shows in progress i am still waiting for CO ?


----------



## Angie C

I would suggest following the guidelines of what you are supposed to submit for your visa. For some reason their site document checklist says "recommended" for things that are obviously "required" like a passport. Just load all your documents that prove your points status because you know that they need it. 

When I got my CO I still had to resubmit documents that I had submitted online again- perhaps they didn't go through - even when it showed on their system that it did. Ill never know but I submitted the exact versions again via email once I got my CO. 

Good luck


----------



## nav.mahajan

forhad said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Need urgent help. I have got an opportunity to work in USA based company and have to face H1B visa soon. My employment verification is done and now waiting for medical result finalization. Medical referred or 3rd October 2012.
> Should I inform to my CO if I got the H1B visa? Or should I send any sort of correction doc like 1022/1023? For the employer change I will send a 1022 but for visa should I send any other document? Please help on this.


You can do so.... you can give the form change or circumstances.... or personal information... n let your Co know about job change.... 

n Moreover... you need to work with the employer... till the date of invite....


----------



## mohitsharan

*Action to be taken after Visa invitation...*

Hi All,

Today my SA SS got approved and in SkillSelect my EOI status changed to "Apply Visa".

Need help from the expert what action needs to be taken, what documents needs to be prepared for it which needs to be uploaded, do I need to wait for CO to be allocated for the medical and PCC or shall I go ahead with medical and PCC to save time and also in Singapore where can I go for medical...? 

Please help me on the same...

Thanks,
Mohit Sharan


----------



## forhad

nav.mahajan said:


> You can do so.... you can give the form change or circumstances.... or personal information... n let your Co know about job change....
> 
> n Moreover... you need to work with the employer... till the date of invite....


Thanks for your suggestion.

I am not clear about your point "you need to work with the employer... till the date of invite...."
My employment verification seems to me done. Aus embassy called my 4 employers out of 5. Now waiting for the medical to be finalized. For the job change I will send 1023- Circumstance change form. Should I need to send 1022 Incorrect answer? As my information is only Circumstance change. Nothing about incorrect information.

I am confused about the whether I need to inform about my H1B visa to CO or not. If Yes by which Form 1022 or 1023?

Or it would be good to face H1B visa after getting the Grant letter and sticker in my passport.

Please suggest.


----------



## forhad

mohitsharan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today my SA SS got approved and in SkillSelect my EOI status changed to "Apply Visa".
> 
> Need help from the expert what action needs to be taken, what documents needs to be prepared for it which needs to be uploaded, do I need to wait for CO to be allocated for the medical and PCC or shall I go ahead with medical and PCC to save time and also in Singapore where can I go for medical...?
> 
> Please help me on the same...
> 
> Thanks,
> Mohit Sharan


Go ahead with all documents. (Birth Certificate, Educational Docs. Employment docs, Form 80, Medical and PCC.)


----------



## nav.mahajan

forhad said:


> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> Or it would be good to face H1B visa after getting the Grant letter and sticker in my passport.
> 
> Please suggest.


need to give change of circumstances.... nothing else need to give.... and it is mandatory for a person to work for the employer..... till the time of invite... after that you can switch the job....


----------



## nishaon

forhad said:


> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> I am not clear about your point "you need to work with the employer... till the date of invite...."
> My employment verification seems to me done. Aus embassy called my 4 employers out of 5. Now waiting for the medical to be finalized. For the job change I will send 1023- Circumstance change form. Should I need to send 1022 Incorrect answer? As my information is only Circumstance change. Nothing about incorrect information.
> 
> I am confused about the whether I need to inform about my H1B visa to CO or not. If Yes by which Form 1022 or 1023?
> 
> Or it would be good to face H1B visa after getting the Grant letter and sticker in my passport.
> 
> Please suggest.


It is not my opinion, I am just discussing.
As you are state sponsored 190 visa applicant, you are nominated to work and stay in that sate, because they need you.
But, if you tell them that you are getting(or got) another visa of other country and will go to USA to work there, what is the point in giving you AU visa!!!
Please think very wisely before letting them know about H1B.

Wish you the best.


----------



## nishaon

nav.mahajan said:


> need to give change of circumstances.... nothing else need to give.... and it is mandatory for a person to work for the employer..... till the time of invite... after that you can switch the job....


I am not arguing with you.

As he was invited, lodged the 190 application and in addition to these his employment verification is already done.

In that case what will you suggest if he doesn't wish to miss the grant?

With thanks.


----------



## forhad

nav.mahajan said:


> need to give change of circumstances.... nothing else need to give.... and it is mandatory for a person to work for the employer..... till the time of invite... after that you can switch the job....


I got the invite on 16th August 2012. On that time I was working for XYZ company and I will be working with the same XYZ company till December 2012. SO I think DIAC or CO should not have any complain for this.


----------



## forhad

nishaon said:


> It is not my opinion, I am just discussing.
> As you are state sponsored 190 visa applicant, you are nominated to work and stay in that sate, because they need you.
> But, if you tell them that you are getting(or got) another visa of other country and will go to USA to work there, what is the point in giving you AU visa!!!
> Please think very wisely before letting them know about H1B.
> 
> Wish you the best.


Thanks a lot for your input. Good point.

My job will be a short period of job might be for 6 months. After working 6 months I will move to SA. I didn't find any information about this in their web site. 

Seems to me it would be better to face the H1B after getting the Grant Letter.


----------



## nav.mahajan

forhad said:


> Thanks a lot for your input. Good point.
> 
> My job will be a short period of job might be for 6 months. After working 6 months I will move to SA. I didn't find any information about this in their web site.
> 
> Seems to me it would be better to face the H1B after getting the Grant Letter.


He has a point... As verification is already done... you can quit this job.... and can go for the job assignment.... 

But keep your phone number alive.. if someone gives a call on that number from embassy.. someone should be there to answer it.....


----------



## forhad

nav.mahajan said:


> He has a point... As verification is already done... you can quit this job.... and can go for the job assignment....
> 
> But keep your phone number alive.. if someone gives a call on that number from embassy.. someone should be there to answer it.....


Thanks a lot.

Should I keep the contact number alive until I get the grant? Or keep that alive before moving to Aus?


----------



## nav.mahajan

forhad said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Should I keep the contact number alive until I get the grant? Or keep that alive before moving to Aus?


Till the Grant is required..... as that it's ur wish....


----------



## bluebyte

rkumar1 said:


> Hello …..friends I am just going through my application status fro some documents it says Required, for some its written recommended and for 80 % documents which I attached marked as received but for my wife 80 % documents says required…what does this means can anyone please suggest on this as overall status for my application shows in progress i am still waiting for CO ?


Strangely, when you upload a doc its status turns from Recommended to Required.
And I think when they acknowledge/read/review a doc its status becomes Received.
That's been my observation anyway.


----------



## bonkler

Hi all,

this might be a basic question, but when you all mention that you got an Acknowledge (ACK) after lodging your visa... do you get an email?. What does it say?. I paid my visa fees last week and still haven´t received anything that looks like an ACK.


----------



## sach_1213

Lodged application on 28 nov n CO assigned on 11 dec. Can any1 suggest when CO will send hyper id for medicals.


----------



## sheetal

bonkler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> this might be a basic question, but when you all mention that you got an Acknowledge (ACK) after lodging your visa... do you get an email?. What does it say?. I paid my visa fees last week and still haven´t received anything that looks like an ACK.



My email says - Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received. It also has the TRN and name in the subject line. Also i received my acknowledgement email in 8 days. So urs might come in a day or two


----------



## bonkler

sheetal said:


> My email says - Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received. It also has the TRN and name in the subject line. Also i received my acknowledgement email in 8 days. So urs might come in a day or two


Thanks Sheetal. I got that email minutes after lodging my application .That´s why I was confused when people said that took some days to get their ACKs.


----------



## sheetal

bonkler said:


> Thanks Sheetal. I got that email minutes after lodging my application .That´s why I was confused when people said that took some days to get their ACKs.


Wow... thats really good


----------



## sheetal

azharuddin_sa said:


> What is ACS


Australian Computer Society - one of the assessment authority for those in software industry


----------



## irizk

Hi All

My query is regarding Form 80 questions::

Q 10: Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel at Question 1?

-I will choose Yes, then it asks How did you gain this citizenship? As I am a Pakistani and so were my parents. Should I choose by birth or descent? Also it asks about the Date this citizenship was gained? Should I keep this empty or I should put my date of birth?

Q 35: Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s)?

-I am confused about this question. Should I put my dependents here (Wife and kids)?

Kindly advice

Thanks
R


----------



## irizk

Hi All

My query is regarding Form 80 questions::

Q 10: Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel at Question 1?

-I will choose Yes, then it asks How did you gain this citizenship? As I am a Pakistani and so were my parents. Should I choose by birth or descent? Also it asks about the Date this citizenship was gained? Should I keep this empty or I should put my date of birth?

Q 35: Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s)?

-I am confused about this question. Should I put my dependents here (Wife and kids)?

Kindly advice

Thanks
R


----------



## GauravS

Dear AUSA You can apply for PCC in embassy / consulate of Saudi Arabia in Dubai. A representative from embassy/consulate will forward the application to the appropriate department in Saudi Arabia to complete the process. The embassy will issue the police clearance certificate once the department in Saudi Arabia has confirmed the outcome.
Details required for police clearance
You must provide the following details in full.
*
Personal details
Family name
Given names
Previous nationality
Current nationality
Address in Dubai
Email address
Telephone numbers for work, home and mobile
Reason for application
Period of stay in Saudi Arabia:**** from:************to:
Work details
Occupation/profession in Saudi Arabia
Name of company/department in Saudi Arabia
Work address in Saudi Arabia
Telephone number
Other companies (if applicable)
Date of issue
Residency permit number
Place of issue.
Also provide:
two recent passport-size photographs
a copy of your passport that shows photo and residency permit pages current to your stay in Saudi Arabia
a letter of release from the sponsor in Saudi Arabia
any other documents that have relevance to your application
your application and a copy (uncertified) of each page included In the application, and
a self-addressed, pre-paid return express post envelope or courier satchel.


----------



## GauravS

noninoni777 said:


> Hi Gaurav
> 
> Plz also let me know from where u got ur medical done in chandigarh and what was the cost of medical u'll incurred as i will also have to done it from chandigarh only. Also keep informing your visa status....
> 
> Regards


Dear, I had not booked for medical yet. I just called Max super speciality hospital to know the price.


----------



## GauravS

AUSA said:


> Guys need urgent help. CO sent email today asking for meds for my wife & baby. I have done the medical on 1st oct, results uploaded to e visa on 3 oct bt still co asking for that. Infact he is asking all docs for both my wife & baby which is already in evisa. I think he can see only my docs in e visa..my question is how to obtain medical clearance to show to CO.. Can someone pls help
> PCC for Saudi Arabia , i lived 6 years back in saudi for 1 year and i need pcc for saudi but i searched a lot & no procedure exist to obtain pcc for former residents of saudi arabia so how to explain this to co or ask for some help ? Please seniors help urgently


Dear AUSA You can apply for PCC in embassy / consulate of Saudi Arabia in Dubai. A representative from embassy/consulate will forward the application to the appropriate department in Saudi Arabia to complete the process. The embassy will issue the police clearance certificate once the department in Saudi Arabia has confirmed the outcome.
Details required for police clearance
You must provide the following details in full.
*
Personal details
Family name
Given names
Previous nationality
Current nationality
Address in Dubai
Email address
Telephone numbers for work, home and mobile
Reason for application
Period of stay in Saudi Arabia:**** from:************to:
Work details
Occupation/profession in Saudi Arabia
Name of company/department in Saudi Arabia
Work address in Saudi Arabia
Telephone number
Other companies (if applicable)
Date of issue
Residency permit number
Place of issue.
Also provide:
two recent passport-size photographs
a copy of your passport that shows photo and residency permit pages current to your stay in Saudi Arabia
a letter of release from the sponsor in Saudi Arabia
any other documents that have relevance to your application
your application and a copy (uncertified) of each page included In the application, and
a self-addressed, pre-paid return express post envelope or courier satchel.


----------



## noninoni777

Ok Gaurav.

Kindly describe your process timeline also and inform your medical whenever you will get it done. It will be highly appreciable. 

Regards




GauravS said:


> Dear, I had not booked for medical yet. I just called Max super speciality hospital to know the price.


----------



## pishu

Hi All,

Would any one know the work around for the "end date of the current employment" field in the 190 invite. As per EOI it should be left blank but if i do that it throws up an error that is a mandatory field and cannot be left empty..

Any ideas any one?

Thanks


----------



## sheetal

irizk said:


> Hi All
> 
> My query is regarding Form 80 questions::
> 
> Q 10: Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel at Question 1?
> 
> -I will choose Yes, then it asks How did you gain this citizenship? As I am a Pakistani and so were my parents. Should I choose by birth or descent? Also it asks about the Date this citizenship was gained? Should I keep this empty or I should put my date of birth?
> 
> Q 35: Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s)?
> 
> -I am confused about this question. Should I put my dependents here (Wife and kids)?
> 
> Kindly advice
> 
> Thanks
> R


Ive also put birth and birth date as the details of citizenship. My agent has said it is ok. But we are yet to upload it


----------



## nishaon

pishu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would any one know the work around for the "end date of the current employment" field in the 190 invite. As per EOI it should be left blank but if i do that it throws up an error that is a mandatory field and cannot be left empty..
> 
> Any ideas any one?
> 
> Thanks


You have to put the current date there.


----------



## forhad

pishu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Would any one know the work around for the "end date of the current employment" field in the 190 invite. As per EOI it should be left blank but if i do that it throws up an error that is a mandatory field and cannot be left empty..
> 
> Any ideas any one?
> 
> Thanks


Put the current date. It don't accept blank or empty.


----------



## manu2029

getsetgo said:


> 1) u can google it.. its easy to find
> 2) as u upload any other document the same way u can upload to visa application
> 3) not everyone needs to upload .. usually if u have lived out of ur residence country then they ask...
> 4) yes u can fill the form and upload it before co is allocated..


Now I am in the process of filling the FORM-80 and need help here.

1) There is a question"Do you have personal contacts in Australia? if yes provide the details of the person." 
I know many people who are close to me living in Australia (now citizens)and some of them were my school mates. Is there any advantage of providing the contacts? Does anybody know the exact purpose of asking form personal contact in Australia?


2)Also it asks me to provide the address where I will be staying in Australia. I am not sure about this as I haven't got the VISA yet. However I can provide my friends address in Australia where I may probably stay. Is this advisable or should I say I dont know as the VISA is 189?


----------



## Jey2012

manu2029 said:


> Now I am in the process of filling the FORM-80 and need help here.
> 
> 1) There is a question"Do you have personal contacts in Australia? if yes provide the details of the person."
> I know many people who are close to me living in Australia (now citizens)and some of them were my school mates. Is there any advantage of providing the contacts? Does anybody know the exact purpose of asking form personal contact in Australia?
> 
> 
> 2)Also it asks me to provide the address where I will be staying in Australia. I am not sure about this as I haven't got the VISA yet. However I can provide my friends address in Australia where I may probably stay. Is this advisable or should I say I dont know as the VISA is 189?


Hi

I have reply :
1. None
2. Blank

Hope it helps

Already submitted F80 to CO who did not question the answers


----------



## manu2029

Jey2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have reply :
> 1. None
> 2. Blank
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Already submitted F80 to CO who did not question the answers


Thanks. Can I ask from some more views and comments on my below questions on FORM-80. 

1) There is a question"Do you have personal contacts in Australia? if yes provide the details of the person."
I know many people who are close to me living in Australia (now citizens)and some of them were my school mates. Is there any advantage of providing the contacts? Does anybody know the exact purpose of asking form personal contact in Australia?


2)Also it asks me to provide the address where I will be staying in Australia. I am not sure about this as I haven't got the VISA yet. However I can provide my friends address in Australia where I may probably stay. Is this advisable or should I say I dont know as the VISA is 189?


----------



## sameera207

irizk said:


> Hi All
> 
> My query is regarding Form 80 questions::
> 
> Q 10: Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel at Question 1?
> 
> -I will choose Yes, then it asks How did you gain this citizenship? As I am a Pakistani and so were my parents. Should I choose by birth or descent? Also it asks about the Date this citizenship was gained? Should I keep this empty or I should put my date of birth?
> 
> Q 35: Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s)?
> 
> -I am confused about this question. Should I put my dependents here (Wife and kids)?
> 
> Kindly advice
> 
> 
> Thanks
> R


Q10- I put by birth and included birth date

Q35- Put your wife and children and their details in this (if they are migrating with you to australia). Also you need to fill a form 80 each for the dependant who will be migrating to australia with you.


----------



## sameera207

PLs refer the below comments in bold




manu2029 said:


> Now I am in the process of filling the FORM-80 and need help here.
> 
> 1) There is a question"Do you have personal contacts in Australia? if yes provide the details of the person."
> I know many people who are close to me living in Australia (now citizens)and some of them were my school mates. Is there any advantage of providing the contacts? Does anybody know the exact purpose of asking form personal contact in Australia?- *I kept this blank. No point including these details as we are not going on relative sponsorships*
> 
> 
> 2)Also it asks me to provide the address where I will be staying in Australia. I am not sure about this as I haven't got the VISA yet. However I can provide my friends address in Australia where I may probably stay. Is this advisable or should I say I dont know as the VISA is 189?- *I mentioned "Unknown" in this as we still do not know where we will be setlling down.*


----------



## sameera207

bonkler said:


> Thanks Sheetal. I got that email minutes after lodging my application .That´s why I was confused when people said that took some days to get their ACKs.


Hi Bonkler,

I have the same confusion. Mine was lodged by my agent on the 07/12 and they forwarded me this pdf file that was named as "Visa Application receipt" and that had applicant name, TRN number, Amount and the purpose of the payment as 189 visa fees. I hope this is the acknowledgement mail we are supposed to get. 

Do keep in touch as you had lodged just one day before me. I see you had completed medicals, my agent asked me to wait till CO allocation to do medicals. However I have already applied for PCC for self and spouse. Have you taken PCC already?

All the best!

Sameera


----------



## rkv146

*Finally got the CO!!!*

Hii everybody,

I finally got the CO allocated officially...
Exactly one month since I lodged the application.

The CO has asked for PCC( Self and Spouse), Passport Photograph( for all applicants) and Passport( for one dependent)... Even though I uploaded it , it seems there was a problem and She did not receive....

Also the Medicals are showing as Received and in attachments it shows as BF.

The Documents which CO requested are shown as REQUESTED in the application.

Does this mean the CO has checked all the documents and he is happy so far or he may keep sending the list again and again.

Also all the documents date has changed to Dec 3rd..

So my Guess is CO was with my application since 3rd dec but only contacted me Today..

Is my Interpretation right??

Any Idea how much time frame it will take for the process to over??

Provided I share the PCC in next couple of days..

Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth

rkv146 said:


> Hii everybody,
> 
> I finally got the CO allocated officially...
> Exactly one month since I lodged the application.
> 
> The CO has asked for PCC( Self and Spouse), Passport Photograph( for all applicants) and Passport( for one dependent)... Even though I uploaded it , it seems there was a problem and She did not receive....
> 
> Also the Medicals are showing as Received and in attachments it shows as BF.
> 
> The Documents which CO requested are shown as REQUESTED in the application.
> 
> Does this mean the CO has checked all the documents and he is happy so far or he may keep sending the list again and again.
> 
> Also all the documents date has changed to Dec 3rd..
> 
> So my Guess is CO was with my application since 3rd dec but only contacted me Today..
> 
> Is my Interpretation right??
> 
> Any Idea how much time frame it will take for the process to over??
> 
> Provided I share the PCC in next couple of days..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hi RK
which team is ur CO from and her initials ?

and what do u mean by "attachments it shows as BF." ? ur CO has
given u the status of medicals in the attachment?


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> Hii everybody,
> 
> I finally got the CO allocated officially...
> Exactly one month since I lodged the application.
> 
> The CO has asked for PCC( Self and Spouse), Passport Photograph( for all applicants) and Passport( for one dependent)... Even though I uploaded it , it seems there was a problem and She did not receive....
> 
> Also the Medicals are showing as Received and in attachments it shows as BF.
> 
> The Documents which CO requested are shown as REQUESTED in the application.
> 
> Does this mean the CO has checked all the documents and he is happy so far or he may keep sending the list again and again.
> 
> Also all the documents date has changed to Dec 3rd..
> 
> So my Guess is CO was with my application since 3rd dec but only contacted me Today..
> 
> Is my Interpretation right??
> 
> Any Idea how much time frame it will take for the process to over??
> 
> Provided I share the PCC in next couple of days..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Cheers RK 

ur interpretation is definitely right....
the list that ur co has asked is the final list... i dont think any more documents will be asked... 

my meds status is also like urs... meds status for all applicants is Received and attachments as BF... 

sent my PCC yday...

me too waiting..

all the best for ur PCC


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> Hi RK
> which team is ur CO from and her initials ?
> 
> and what do u mean by "attachments it shows as BF." ? ur CO has
> given u the status of medicals in the attachment?


The CO is From Team 2 Adelaide.... Initials SB..

The attachments against the medicals is showing as BF for all the applicants.. This is showing since 7 Dec..
and in the mail Document check list it is showing as Received.

Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth

rkv146 said:


> The CO is From Team 2 Adelaide.... Initials SB..
> 
> The attachments against the medicals is showing as BF for all the applicants.. This is showing since 7 Dec..
> and in the mail Document check list it is showing as Received.
> 
> Regards
> RK


ok thanks..
and no Form80 has been asked for any of the applicants? or have u aleady uploaded before CO assignment ?


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> ok thanks..
> and no Form80 has been asked for any of the applicants? or have u aleady uploaded before CO assignment ?


The CO has not asked for form 80..
He asked only the following things:
1. evidence of character
2. Passport photos
3. Passport of my Infant..

Do you have any idea whether CO asks for all missing document at once or will he send routine mails to share more documents??

Your CO is from which team??
and what is the status of your app..

Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth

rkv146 said:


> The CO has not asked for form 80..
> He asked only the following things:
> 1. evidence of character
> 2. Passport photos
> 3. Passport of my Infant..
> 
> Do you have any idea whether CO asks for all missing document at once or will he send routine mails to share more documents??
> 
> Your CO is from which team??
> and what is the status of your app..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hi RK

I asked the same question to my agent whether CO will ask documents at once or in succession and i was told that , CO normally will ask all the required documents at once after initial screening . However i feel that it largely depends on each CO.
If any document is missing or not satisfactory CO will definitely ask for the same so as long as there is no buzz from CO we should assume everything is fine.

I was asked to provide PCC and form80 which i have submitted last friday and never heard back from CO, not even acknowledgement of documents sent have been received.

My CO is from Team 4, initials VS

I don't know how to enquire my medicals status ( CO has not replied , GH won't reply for mails, calling to GH several times has failed)  

may be u are one among lucky few who don't need to fill Form80..


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> Hi RK
> 
> I asked the same question to my agent whether CO will ask documents at once or in succession and i was told that , CO normally will ask all the required documents at once after initial screening . However i feel that it largely depends on each CO.
> If any document is missing or not satisfactory CO will definitely ask for the same so as long as there is no buzz from CO we should assume everything is fine.
> 
> I was asked to provide PCC and form80 which i have submitted last friday and never heard back from CO, not even acknowledgement of documents sent have been received.
> 
> My CO is from Team 4, initials VS
> 
> I don't know how to enquire my medicals status ( CO has not replied , GH won't reply for mails, calling to GH several times has failed)
> 
> may be u are one among lucky few who don't need to fill Form80..


Hii Sreekanth,

Dont worry I think it will go through..
Cant u ask your agent to check what is shown in Medicals in the Evisa ( in checklist and in attachement)...
My CO has not replied anything about medicals.. I just saw the information in the e visa.. In fact it seems my CO was working on my case for sometime. because all the docs are shown as received on Dec3rd itself..

Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth

rkv146 said:


> Hii Sreekanth,
> 
> Dont worry I think it will go through..
> Cant u ask your agent to check what is shown in Medicals in the Evisa ( in checklist and in attachement)...
> My CO has not replied anything about medicals.. I just saw the information in the e visa.. In fact it seems my CO was working on my case for sometime. because all the docs are shown as received on Dec3rd itself..
> 
> Regards
> RK


the status in eVisa says "Not Required" against medicals and for PCC "Requested"

also the status of all the documents which i uploaded earlier in evisa says "Not Required" ..

the status is not informative enough.


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> the status in eVisa says "Not Required" against medicals and for PCC "Requested"
> 
> also the status of all the documents which i uploaded earlier in evisa says "Not Required" ..
> 
> the status is not informative enough.


So that Means that all your docs are finalized I guess!!! Others can confirm... I hav eread in this forum by few members that the CO are not consistent with the status updates..

Not Sure though..

I think the only one aspect we can guess is if the CO does not ask for anything then it means we are fine!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## Ryl

buddi said:


> Yeah, if you are currently in Australia you would get a bridging visa and acknowledgment letter. The bridging will not be in effect until your current visa ceases.


hey I applied for 189 on 3 Dec and got the acknowledgement email on 3 Dec. But there is no mention of a bridging visa at all. I applied onshore. Was the bridging visa mentioned in your acknowledgement email?


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> So that Means that all your docs are finalized I guess!!! Others can confirm... I hav eread in this forum by few members that the CO are not consistent with the status updates..
> 
> Not Sure though..
> 
> I think the only one aspect we can guess is if the CO does not ask for anything then it means we are fine!!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


with lot of medicals being referred i wish they atleast inform the status of medicals ...
well i can only wish


----------



## rkv146

getsetgo said:


> with lot of medicals being referred i wish they atleast inform the status of medicals ...
> well i can only wish


Hii Raaji,

How is ur processing going?
What are ur thoughts on my assumptions?? is my case going normal or something I should be worried?

Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> Hii Raaji,
> 
> How is ur processing going?
> What are ur thoughts on my assumptions?? is my case going normal or something I should be worried?
> 
> Regards
> RK


i think u missed my reply earlier... 

ur assumptions are correct...
i blv CO would not be asking for any more documents unless there is some confusion or they need a document again ....

my meds status is also similar to urs.... received and BF...
i am done with submitting my PCC too..

now waiting


----------



## rkv146

getsetgo said:


> Cheers RK
> 
> ur interpretation is definitely right....
> the list that ur co has asked is the final list... i dont think any more documents will be asked...
> 
> my meds status is also like urs... meds status for all applicants is Received and attachments as BF...
> 
> sent my PCC yday...
> 
> me too waiting..
> 
> all the best for ur PCC


Thanks raaji...

Sorry Missed it completely!!!
Juggling between too many things.. office, meeting, call, forum updates!!!!

Now I am getting a license on friday, and then hopefully on Monday I can get my PCC...
Its really funny here... My wife got her PCC in Pune yesterday in 2 hours.. We have not been living there for last 6 years!!! but still she has her PCC

But here I cant even apply.. To apply I need another photo id proof with address apart from my passport....

Lets see what happens...

I also have another doubt...
Should I wait and send all the documents as a single mail or can I share the other documents except my PCC now and then share my PCC once I get it??

What is your suggestion?

Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> Thanks raaji...
> 
> Sorry Missed it completely!!!
> Juggling between too many things.. office, meeting, call, forum updates!!!!
> 
> Now I am getting a license on friday, and then hopefully on Monday I can get my PCC...
> Its really funny here... My wife got her PCC in Pune yesterday in 2 hours.. We have not been living there for last 6 years!!! but still she has her PCC
> 
> But here I cant even apply.. To apply I need another photo id proof with address apart from my passport....
> 
> Lets see what happens...
> 
> I also have another doubt...
> Should I wait and send all the documents as a single mail or can I share the other documents except my PCC now and then share my PCC once I get it??
> 
> What is your suggestion?
> 
> Regards
> RK



Project managers!! I can understand  

well same case with me..i have lived in mumbai for 3 yrs... hubby for all his life..
but i got my pcc in 2 hrs..he had to go a complete verification.. ironical...

u can send all the documents that u currently have.. and later send ur pcc

we did the same..sent all the docs asked for except partner pcc...


----------



## rkv146

getsetgo said:


> Project managers!! I can understand
> 
> well same case with me..i have lived in mumbai for 3 yrs... hubby for all his life..
> but i got my pcc in 2 hrs..he had to go a complete verification.. ironical...
> 
> u can send all the documents that u currently have.. and later send ur pcc
> 
> we did the same..sent all the docs asked for except partner pcc...


Ok Thanks..

I will then send all the Docs Today, and put a Note to CO that I will share my PCC later...
The reason I asked you that question was in the mail I had this Line
(If you are submitting documents in response to an information request letter from your case officer, please ensure that you have ALL the required documentation before communicating with us. )..

So was wondering whether sending in batches would annoy the CO or not...

Also You have any idea of the time frame by the when document status would change from REQUESTED to RECEIVED after sending the documents to CO..

Is you status also Showing RECEIVED or it shows as NOT REQUIRED as mentione d by some other members..


Regards
RK


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> Ok Thanks..
> 
> I will then send all the Docs Today, and put a Note to CO that I will share my PCC later...
> The reason I asked you that question was in the mail I had this Line
> (If you are submitting documents in response to an information request letter from your case officer, please ensure that you have ALL the required documentation before communicating with us. )..
> 
> So was wondering whether sending in batches would annoy the CO or not...
> 
> Also You have any idea of the time frame by the when document status would change from REQUESTED to RECEIVED after sending the documents to CO..
> 
> Is you status also Showing RECEIVED or it shows as NOT REQUIRED as mentione d by some other members..
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> RK




well, i dont remember the line in the mail which u just mentioned...

all my status had changed to received when co mailed me except for PCC and meds...

co asked me pcc for me and my partner and all docs for partner and kid..

when i sent all docs excpet partner pcc...
only my pcc status changed to received... 

partner and kid docs were requested...

yday when i sent the partner pcc.. all status changed to received..... and meds too changed to received,..


it really depends on the CO i guess....


----------



## imam

Ryl said:


> hey I applied for 189 on 3 Dec and got the acknowledgement email on 3 Dec. But there is no mention of a bridging visa at all. I applied onshore. Was the bridging visa mentioned in your acknowledgement email?


I applied onshore too. I got Bridging visa A grant notice on the same pdf as the acknowledgement,check yours, even though I still have more than a year in my current visa.


----------



## totaloz

I have a doubt.
CO allocated today and mailed me to send the PCC (national) I already submitted my PCC from Hyderabad, India. Along with that he asked for Form 80.

In form 80 i have a question. Before getting invite, i had applied for Visa 175(Skilled independent) and during that time I got IELTS 7 in three sections and in one section got 6.5. So applied for remakring and mentioned the same. So finally didnt get positive result in IELTS re-eval so my total points was 60 and not eligible to cut-off 65. Before I could withdraw my application CO said, refused to due to lack of enought points met. So my point is in FORM 80 PART -h it was metnioned been refused a visa for Austrlia or any country.. should i tick yes and give the detailed reasons? Will this have any negative impact.


----------



## Ryl

imam said:


> I applied onshore too. I got Bridging visa A grant notice on the same pdf as the acknowledgement,check yours, even though I still have more than a year in my current visa.


Thank you for replying. Oh no, I do NOT have the Bridging visa A grant notice in my acknowledgement. WHY? I applied onshore and I am currently on a 457 visa due to expire on 21 Jan 2013. Is it because I've got a non-migrating dependent family member in my application? I actually added the non-migrating dependent family member by mistake as the family member is NOT dependent on me at all. I wrote in to remove the non-migrating dependent family member but got no response yet. No CO yet.

Or is it because I have had a Bridging visa A before I was granted my 457? I was previously on a student visa, then had a Bridging visa A before my 457 was granted in Sep 2012.

Oh dear, does anyone know why I do not have a Bridging visa A grant? This is bad


----------



## imam

totaloz said:


> I have a doubt.
> CO allocated today and mailed me to send the PCC (national) I already submitted my PCC from Hyderabad, India. Along with that he asked for Form 80.
> 
> In form 80 i have a question. Before getting invite, i had applied for Visa 175(Skilled independent) and during that time I got IELTS 7 in three sections and in one section got 6.5. So applied for remakring and mentioned the same. So finally didnt get positive result in IELTS re-eval so my total points was 60 and not eligible to cut-off 65. Before I could withdraw my application CO said, refused to due to lack of enought points met. So my point is in FORM 80 PART -h it was metnioned been refused a visa for Austrlia or any country.. should i tick yes and give the detailed reasons? Will this have any negative impact.


Yes mention that because they're gonna know anyway. I once had a student visa refused, I mentioned it and it was fine I got my 476 visa and have now applied for 189 and mentioned it again. just say why you did that and try to sound innocent, like you where hope remarking would work for example. not mentioning it would be misleading information


----------



## imam

Ryl said:


> Thank you for replying. Oh no, I do NOT have the Bridging visa A grant notice in my acknowledgement. WHY? I applied onshore and I am currently on a 457 visa due to expire on 21 Jan 2013. Is it because I've got a non-migrating dependent family member in my application? I actually added the non-migrating dependent family member by mistake as the family member is NOT dependent on me at all. I wrote in to remove the non-migrating dependent family member but got no response yet. No CO yet.
> 
> Or is it because I have had a Bridging visa A before I was granted my 457? I was previously on a student visa, then had a Bridging visa A before my 457 was granted in Sep 2012.
> 
> Oh dear, does anyone know why I do not have a Bridging visa A grant? This is bad


I don't know what the normal procedure is, maybe I am the one who got it too soon. Anyway they'll never screw you up. You'll definitely get one if needed. Just ring them up and ask tomorrow to be safe.


----------



## totaloz

Thanks Imam.

Acutallly i was so hopeful of remarking in ielts and so mentioned to previous co that applied for remarking. 
CO mentioned in the final report that since the points could not be met due to which i didnt met criteria and accordingly he has to refuse my application.

So i will mention in form 80 in part h as yes. waht details i need to furnish?

Also what is PCC National. Is it not same as what we get from PSK (india) any body from india can clarify on this ?


----------



## getsetgo

totaloz said:


> Thanks Imam.
> 
> Acutallly i was so hopeful of remarking in ielts and so mentioned to previous co that applied for remarking.
> CO mentioned in the final report that since the points could not be met due to which i didnt met criteria and accordingly he has to refuse my application.
> 
> So i will mention in form 80 in part h as yes. waht details i need to furnish?
> 
> Also what is PCC National. Is it not same as what we get from PSK (india) any body from india can clarify on this ?


PCC National is the same that u get from psk


----------



## rkv146

getsetgo said:


> well, i dont remember the line in the mail which u just mentioned...
> 
> all my status had changed to received when co mailed me except for PCC and meds...
> 
> co asked me pcc for me and my partner and all docs for partner and kid..
> 
> when i sent all docs excpet partner pcc...
> only my pcc status changed to received...
> 
> partner and kid docs were requested...
> 
> yday when i sent the partner pcc.. all status changed to received..... and meds too changed to received,..
> 
> 
> it really depends on the CO i guess....


Thanks raajii Once agin..

One final question??
Does the status gets changed from REQUESTED to RECEIVED immediately after you send the mail or it takes one or two days..

Regards
RK


----------



## shakeeltabu

Hi Guys

Planning To call DIAC tomorrow to check the status of my Application.Do you think its good idea?Does DIAC has common number or every team has their own number?Mine from Adelaide Team 2.anybody who can answer plz reply


----------



## karmur2012

I have applied my 189 application on Nov-23 and received the Ack on Dec-3. I have uploaded all the documents and completed medical, before uploading the doc the status shows as Recommended and still it remains same.

Let me know, what are the different status it shows for documents. like when status will change to Required, Requested and Received.


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> Thanks raajii Once agin..
> 
> One final question??
> Does the status gets changed from REQUESTED to RECEIVED immediately after you send the mail or it takes one or two days..
> 
> Regards
> RK


hey RK

it depends on the CO... for me status changed just happened yday after i submitted the final doc..till then no status change...
the docs were in requested status


----------



## getsetgo

karmur2012 said:


> I have applied my 189 application on Nov-23 and received the Ack on Dec-3. I have uploaded all the documents and completed medical, before uploading the doc the status shows as Recommended and still it remains same.
> 
> Let me know, what are the different status it shows for documents. like when status will change to Required, Requested and Received.


usually when we upload docs it changes to required...
it will change to requested when CO will ask you for certain documents... the status for those will change to requested...

the status change to Received will happen once CO changes them


basically it depends on ur CO... not all CO update the status...


----------



## omarau

Hello guys, 
just a little update from my end: 
NSW sent me an application again today, but now im getting timeout errors once I click the apply visa button on my EOI page. 
has anybody here been able to start their application process? ie is the "apply visa" button working nowadays? or its only me


----------



## bonkler

sameera207 said:


> Hi Bonkler,
> 
> I have the same confusion. Mine was lodged by my agent on the 07/12 and they forwarded me this pdf file that was named as "Visa Application receipt" and that had applicant name, TRN number, Amount and the purpose of the payment as 189 visa fees. I hope this is the acknowledgement mail we are supposed to get.
> 
> Do keep in touch as you had lodged just one day before me. I see you had completed medicals, my agent asked me to wait till CO allocation to do medicals. However I have already applied for PCC for self and spouse. Have you taken PCC already?
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Sameera


Hi sameera. Yup, I guess that's the acknowledgement everybody seems to be talking about. I did my medicals because right away because there is only one clinic in Chile that has ehealth. They couldn't find my trn though, so They will contact me as soon as they are able to.

I applied for my aussie pcc a couple oc weeks ago, it's on its way. I don't need a PCC for Chile, just to submit my id card (lucky me)

Let me know when you get a CO assigned. I hope the xmas break wont make the wait too long.

Cheers!


----------



## GauravS

noninoni777 said:


> Ok Gaurav.
> 
> Kindly describe your process timeline also and inform your medical whenever you will get it done. It will be highly appreciable.
> 
> Regards


Ielts-7.5 14/4, Engineers Australia accessment applied 11/5 nd recieved 20/8, SS SA & EOI applied 24/8 nd Invitation recieved 22/11, Visa lodged 4/12. I will book my medical next week.


----------



## forhad

omarau said:


> Hello guys,
> just a little update from my end:
> NSW sent me an application again today, but now im getting timeout errors once I click the apply visa button on my EOI page.
> has anybody here been able to start their application process? ie is the "apply visa" button working nowadays? or its only me


Try continuously. Did you get your refund?


----------



## IPS

Hi Folks,

I have a query today, I had applied for visa and i have uploaded documents. Now my question is - I see *PROGRESS = RECEIVED, REQUIRED, RECOMMENDED* for the attachment types i had selected to be uploaded.

What is this status?? I have uploaded all my documents so what should be the the status against these??

Note - The section which shows the uploaded documents has *DATE RECEIVED*.

Please suggest !!

IPS~


----------



## getsetgo

IPS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have a query today, I had applied for visa and i have uploaded documents. Now my question is - I see PROGRESS = RECEIVED, REQUIRED, RECOMMENDED for the attachment types i had selected to be uploaded.
> 
> What is this status?? I have uploaded all my documents so what should be the the status against these??
> 
> Note - The section which shows the uploaded documents has DATE RECEIVED.
> 
> Please suggest !!
> 
> IPS~


Before uploading everything is recommended ..
Once u upload those will become required.

Mine were received after co assignment


----------



## ausmover

*CO allocated!*

Dear friends,

CO allocated today after exactly 4 weeks of Visa application submission. 
CO initials are: BK, Team 2, Adelaide

Following documents are requested again for both the applicants:
● Passport Bio Pages
● Evidence of Birth or Age
● Police Clearance - UK
● Police Clearance - India
● Evidence of English Language Ability
● Marriage Certificate

Though all above documents were already uploaded on the system, CO has requested again. I have emailed all documents today to the CO.

Form 80 was not asked for, and I didn't upload it either.

Now, waiting to hear from the CO on further progress! ray2:

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## getsetgo

i got a reply from health strategies :

..
Thank you for your email.

I can confirm that medicals for all of you have been finalised and the outcome is linked to the visa application for the case officer to view.

....

cooooool.........


----------



## Sreekanth

Hi 
yesterday I had sent a mail to [email protected] regarding my medicals status for all the applicants associated with my application and today i got a reply as below

_Please be advised that the medicals which you are enquiring about have been assessed and finalized._

Does it mean that for all the applicants with my application meds have been finalized ?


----------



## Jey2012

getsetgo said:


> i got a reply from health strategies :
> 
> ..
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> I can confirm that medicals for all of you have been finalised and the outcome is linked to the visa application for the case officer to view.
> 
> ....
> 
> cooooool.........


Hi

Great for you. Grant is getting nearer.

Your medical status changed on evisa??


----------



## getsetgo

Jey2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> Great for you. Grant is getting nearer.
> 
> Your medical status changed on evisa??


bless u for the kind words 

my med status on evisa is received...


----------



## zakisaleem18

Hi Mr. Sreekanth 

Believe that your from Bangalore and the apt person to help me out as i too reside here... Firstly congrats on your current status.. Pretty anxious moments after we get an invite... I have just lodged my application yesterday for 189 visa. Would like to know where you got the Meds done & when i.e after CO mentioned or before. Similarly for PCC. 

How much time did it take for your PCC to be done and would have done through PSK vide online appointment. Also the PCC is for the last 10 years right?

Regards

Zaki


----------



## Sreekanth

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi Mr. Sreekanth
> 
> Believe that your from Bangalore and the apt person to help me out as i too reside here... Firstly congrats on your current status.. Pretty anxious moments after we get an invite... I have just lodged my application yesterday for 189 visa. Would like to know where you got the Meds done & when i.e after CO mentioned or before. Similarly for PCC.
> 
> How much time did it take for your PCC to be done and would have done through PSK vide online appointment. Also the PCC is for the last 10 years right?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zaki


Hi Zaki

Regarding PCC and medicals see this link -- > 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-227.html#post961330 (page 227) 

I did my medicals in Elbit medicals diagnostics and I have no complaints expect for the ambiance which should hardly matter.

I also read in few posts that Fortis hospital in B.gatta Road is good one too...

I have done medicals and PCC before C.O assignment as it will save some time in the whole process


----------



## Angie C

Hey that's great news congrats! 

Not sure which visa you have applied for but I got the 189 and I did have to submit Form 80 for both my husband and me. I also had to resubmit a number of documents that I uploaded on their system. I think the IT issues are ongoing in this respect for them. 

Goof luck and enjoy the great feeling!

Angie



ausmover said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> CO allocated today after exactly 4 weeks of Visa application submission.
> CO initials are: BK, Team 2, Adelaide
> 
> Following documents are requested again for both the applicants:
> ● Passport Bio Pages
> ● Evidence of Birth or Age
> ● Police Clearance - UK
> ● Police Clearance - India
> ● Evidence of English Language Ability
> ● Marriage Certificate
> 
> Though all above documents were already uploaded on the system, CO has requested again. I have emailed all documents today to the CO.
> 
> Form 80 was not asked for, and I didn't upload it either.
> 
> Now, waiting to hear from the CO on further progress! ray2:
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


----------



## Angie C

Did you go to a medical clinic that submits the medicals directly to DIAC? IF so, you dont handle or see any results at all. Its a no news is good news system.




Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> yesterday I had sent a mail to [email protected] regarding my medicals status for all the applicants associated with my application and today i got a reply as below
> 
> _Please be advised that the medicals which you are enquiring about have been assessed and finalized._
> 
> Does it mean that for all the applicants with my application meds have been finalized ?


----------



## Sreekanth

Angie C said:


> Did you go to a medical clinic that submits the medicals directly to DIAC? IF so, you dont handle or see any results at all. Its a no news is good news system.


yes, the clinic where i underwent medicals is eHealth enabled and they submit the reports directly to Global health center which is responsible for handling all medical assessment for DIAC .

I also request a copy of report but the doctor agreed to give me only Blood and urine report and no X-Ray report was given to me although the DIAC instruction manual clearly says that Doctors can provide the copy of report to Applicants .


----------



## Angie C

Sreekanth said:


> yes, the clinic where i underwent medicals is eHealth enabled and they submit the reports directly to Global health center which is responsible for handling all medical assessment for DIAC .
> 
> I also request a copy of report but the doctor agreed to give me only Blood and urine report and no X-Ray report was given to me although the DIAC instruction manual clearly says that Doctors can provide the copy of report to Applicants .


Oh good- so you are in then! Sounds like all is okay with your meds! Wow that's bit odd they wouldn't give a copy to you. Especially since these are not cheap medicals! Good luck getting it.


----------



## IPS

getsetgo said:


> Before uploading everything is recommended ..
> Once u upload those will become required.
> 
> Mine were received after co assignment


Thanks for the info.

IPS~


----------



## IPS

getsetgo said:


> Before uploading everything is recommended ..
> Once u upload those will become required.
> 
> Mine were received after co assignment



Hi,

I just checked and i have uploaded all documents still some are in recommended and also most of them are in received status now... But i dont have any CO assigned yet.

Can you suggest Or can anyone else suggest?

IPS~


----------



## rkv146

getsetgo said:


> bless u for the kind words
> 
> my med status on evisa is received...


Hii Raaji,

MY CO is also tram team 2 Adelaide..
I have just sent a mail to this address [email protected]..
Is it the right id?? coz I do not have any direct mail id of my CO..

With all the documents attached and I have put a Note that I will share my PCC Next week. After sending I got an Auto mail...

So does it mean the docs are received or will I get a mail from CO...

The only other way to find out is to check keep checking e visa site and see whether the status changes from REQUESTED to RECEIVED.... 

But i also read that the status update is not automatic and it depends on the CO..

So how to make sure the docs are received??


----------



## getsetgo

rkv146 said:


> Hii Raaji,
> 
> MY CO is also tram team 2 Adelaide..
> I have just sent a mail to this address [email protected]..
> Is it the right id?? coz I do not have any direct mail id of my CO..
> 
> With all the documents attached and I have put a Note that I will share my PCC Next week. After sending I got an Auto mail...
> 
> So does it mean the docs are received or will I get a mail from CO...
> 
> The only other way to find out is to check keep checking e visa site and see whether the status changes from REQUESTED to RECEIVED....
> 
> But i also read that the status update is not automatic and it depends on the CO..
> 
> So how to make sure the docs are received??


yes, thats the correct id.. i also sent it to that id..
the first time i send i didnt get an automated reply and after a few days only my pcc status changed to received..

whereas for all other partner docs it still was requested...


but when i sent my pcc on tuesday, all doc status changed to received...


since u got an autpomated reply..you shld be fine...

i didnt get any reply from CO...


----------



## rkv146

getsetgo said:


> yes, thats the correct id.. i also sent it to that id..
> the first time i send i didnt get an automated reply and after a few days only my pcc status changed to received..
> 
> whereas for all other partner docs it still was requested...
> 
> 
> but when i sent my pcc on tuesday, all doc status changed to received...
> 
> 
> since u got an autpomated reply..you shld be fine...
> 
> i didnt get any reply from CO...


Thanks.. and Congrats on getting you Med Finalized... So I think you should now get the grant any moment....

All the Best..

Regards
RK


----------



## totaloz

CO mailed me on 11th Dec asking me to submit Form 80. Also PCC from austrlia and From India(national). Well I already submitted my PCC from India. but i kept it as Local/state which may be the reason for asking again. So can i say it is same or do i need to apply for pcc again?

1. How long does it take to get PCC from australia. I had paid and submitted my proof to them today.

2. In Form 80, i have few queires:

in Part c question 39.. What is the reason going to aus.. Can i say better career progression and lifestyle.

b) regarding my education should i have to give details about my graduation or even High school details also. In graduation (engineering) i studied in a college affliated to a university. Should i have to give college name with afflication to university or university itself

bye the way allocated to team 4 in my case.

Please suggest.


----------



## WaitForDestiny

Friends, 
My History:
Visa: 189 EOI: 15-July Invite:15-Oct Visa Lodged: 25 Oct CO: 15 Nov Medical: 22 Nov RestOfThedocs (form 80 etc): 6 Dec Grant: Awaiting

Very few forum members have been asked to submit form 80. Any Idea in which cases it is required (I am from India) ? Can it be a reason for delay in grant? 

Thanks


----------



## Sreekanth

WaitForDestiny said:


> Friends,
> My History:
> Visa: 189 EOI: 15-July Invite:15-Oct Visa Lodged: 25 Oct CO: 15 Nov Medical: 22 Nov RestOfThedocs (form 80 etc): 6 Dec Grant: Awaiting
> 
> Very few forum members have been asked to submit form 80. Any Idea in which cases it is required (I am from India) ? Can it be a reason for delay in grant?
> 
> Thanks


I think it's for very few members who *wasn't* asked to submit Form80.. 
send a mail to global health asking for ur medical status.
it could be something like.. once medicals were finalized they will ask Form80..(am just speculating .. and not sure..) 

from which team is ur CO from ? and his/her initials ?


----------



## IPS

IPS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just checked and i have uploaded all documents still some are in recommended and also most of them are in received status now... But i dont have any CO assigned yet.
> 
> Can you suggest Or can anyone else suggest?
> 
> IPS~


Any updates on this anyone??

IPS~


----------



## bluebyte

Ladies and gentlemen, I am pleased to tell you that I got my grant today!
Thanks to all members of this forum who helped figure out my questions and make the process much smoother.
If you would like to ask questions, please do so today as I will not be frequenting this forum anymore.

Best of luck for you guys!


----------



## marichelle

WOW CONGRATS!!! ALL THE BEST! :clap2:


----------



## WaitForDestiny

Sreekanth said:


> I think it's for very few members who *wasn't* asked to submit Form80..
> send a mail to global health asking for ur medical status.
> it could be something like.. once medicals were finalized they will ask Form80..(am just speculating .. and not sure..)
> 
> from which team is ur CO from ? and his/her initials ?


Thanks for the info Sree, I have sent them the mail today for medical, expecting a reply soon, :juggle:. Team 4, MS.

Thanks


----------



## getsetgo

WaitForDestiny said:


> Friends,
> My History:
> Visa: 189 EOI: 15-July Invite:15-Oct Visa Lodged: 25 Oct CO: 15 Nov Medical: 22 Nov RestOfThedocs (form 80 etc): 6 Dec Grant: Awaiting
> 
> Very few forum members have been asked to submit form 80. Any Idea in which cases it is required (I am from India) ? Can it be a reason for delay in grant?
> 
> Thanks


i think if u have travelled out of ur residence country then form 80 is definitely asked..

it was not asked for me..yet...


----------



## WaitForDestiny

getsetgo said:


> i think if u have travelled out of ur residence country then form 80 is definitely asked..
> 
> it was not asked for me..yet...


That seems relevant. Thanks


----------



## noninoni777

Thanks a lot for valuable information. Keep updating your progress.

Regards




GauravS said:


> Ielts-7.5 14/4, Engineers Australia accessment applied 11/5 nd recieved 20/8, SS SA & EOI applied 24/8 nd Invitation recieved 22/11, Visa lodged 4/12. I will book my medical next week.


----------



## WaitForDestiny

getsetgo said:


> i think if u have travelled out of ur residence country then form 80 is definitely asked..
> 
> it was not asked for me..yet...


Any idea if it can lead to delay?
Also in my case status for med and other documents that I have provided by mail has not changed to received.


----------



## rkumar1

Hi..
I got a silly question in my mind i got my pcc letter yesterday but they gave me 2 copies...what is the use of two copied...do we need to handover it some where or what else ?


----------



## bluebyte

WaitForDestiny said:


> Any idea if it can lead to delay?
> Also in my case status for med and other documents that I have provided by mail has not changed to received.


No it will not cause any delays. In my case I got the grant 2 days after submitting that form, although filling in the form itself, especially parts 45/46 took quite some time (searching though old email archives to deduce entry/exit dates etc. Yeah I did do a fair amount of overseas travelling in the past)


----------



## getsetgo

rkumar1 said:


> Hi..
> I got a silly question in my mind i got my pcc letter yesterday but they gave me 2 copies...what is the use of two copied...do we need to handover it some where or what else ?


2 copies! Thats weird...
Which psk u got it from


----------



## aussiehunter

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to the Forum so please forgive me if I violate any rules. 

I have recently submitted ny EOI for subclass 189. Can anyone tel me what follows next ?


----------



## sheetal

aussiehunter said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the Forum so please forgive me if I violate any rules.
> 
> I have recently submitted ny EOI for subclass 189. Can anyone tel me what follows next ?


Now u wait for the invite. Once u receive an invitation, u can apply for the visa. After this, u receive an acknowledgement and later a Case Officer is assigned. The case officer then verifies ur docs, PCC and med results and if alls well, u receive ur grant . This is like an oversimpified answer though


----------



## imam

totaloz said:


> CO mailed me on 11th Dec asking me to submit Form 80. Also PCC from austrlia and From India(national). Well I already submitted my PCC from India. but i kept it as Local/state which may be the reason for asking again. So can i say it is same or do i need to apply for pcc again?
> 
> 1. How long does it take to get PCC from australia. I had paid and submitted my proof to them today.
> 
> 2. In Form 80, i have few queires:
> 
> in Part c question 39.. What is the reason going to aus.. Can i say better career progression and lifestyle.
> 
> b) regarding my education should i have to give details about my graduation or even High school details also. In graduation (engineering) i studied in a college affliated to a university. Should i have to give college name with afflication to university or university itself
> 
> bye the way allocated to team 4 in my case.
> 
> Please suggest.


 My Australian PCC was granted in 1 day only and confirmed by email! but it took a few days to reach me by mail. As for your reason for going to Australia, your answer seems fine. I took the objective part of my resume and put it there. As for education, I put details of my higher education, but not high school. And ya make sure you put the name of the college and the uni it is affiliated with so that you dont fall in the trap of misleading information.


----------



## rkumar1

getsetgo said:


> 2 copies! Thats weird...
> Which psk u got it from


I got mine from New Delhi and for my wife it's issued from Ambala...we both got 2 copies and funny part is they asked us to sign on letter saying that we have received the 2 PCC copy and Original passport...


----------



## UStoAusi

I uploaded all docs except Med and PCC. My status is " Still in progress" . Do i have to submit some forms before it goes for assessment?


----------



## getsetgo

UStoAusi said:


> I uploaded all docs except Med and PCC. My status is " Still in progress" . Do i have to submit some forms before it goes for assessment?


Now u hv to wait for co to be assigned.


----------



## UStoAusi

getsetgo said:


> Now u hv to wait for co to be assigned.


Will I get an email when CO is assigned or I will be able to see some notification online? 


Thanks


----------



## getsetgo

UStoAusi said:


> Will I get an email when CO is assigned or I will be able to see some notification online?
> 
> Thanks


U will get an email from co requesting for additional docs if required.


----------



## aussiehunter

sheetal said:


> Now u wait for the invite. Once u receive an invitation, u can apply for the visa. After this, u receive an acknowledgement and later a Case Officer is assigned. The case officer then verifies ur docs, PCC and med results and if alls well, u receive ur grant . This is like an oversimpified answer though


:clap2: Thnx for a quick & precise reply 

1) how long does it normally take to have a CO assigned after submitting an EOI ? 
2) when does the application fee of $3000 AUD needs to be paid ?
3) can I get my PCC done before a CO is assigned and I submit my application ? :juggle: Does that take some time ?

ACS 15th Nov | IELTS (7)- 30 Nov | EOI 189 (65) - 13 Dec | Invite - ?? | Meds - ?? | CO Assigned - ?? | PCC - ?? | Grant : ??


----------



## ils2_fly

aussiehunter said:


> :clap2: Thnx for a quick & precise reply
> 
> 1) how long does it normally take to have a CO assigned after submitting an EOI ?
> 2) when does the application fee of $3000 AUD needs to be paid ?
> 3) can I get my PCC done before a CO is assigned and I submit my application ? :juggle: Does that take some time ?
> 
> ACS 15th Nov | IELTS (7)- 30 Nov | EOI 189 (65) - 13 Dec | Invite - ?? | Meds - ?? | CO Assigned - ?? | PCC - ?? | Grant : ??


1. CO will b assigned only after lodging visa application. there is no relation of co assignment with EOI. generally co will contact u after 4/5 weeks of visa application.
2. while applying visa application, u have to pay 3060 aud
3. u can upfront pcc or later when ur co will ask


----------



## Arpitwaj

I lodged visa on 17 nov, Got application summary and CO details email on 27 nov ( adel. team 4). Submitted docs n After completing meds the status remaims same for docs <requested>.

CO can be pinged on same mail ID to know the status or any other way ?


----------



## getsetgo

Arpitwaj said:


> I lodged visa on 17 nov, Got application summary and CO details email on 27 nov ( adel. team 4). Submitted docs n After completing meds the status remaims same for docs <requested>.
> 
> CO can be pinged on same mail ID to know the status or any other way ?


Co do not necessarily update status in a timely manner ...
Wait for few more days... else u can check with co from.which he sent u mail...
Although co replying is a rare case


----------



## Arpitwaj

getsetgo said:


> Co do not necessarily update status in a timely manner ...
> Wait for few more days... else u can check with co from.which he sent u mail...
> Although co replying is a rare case


yes...hoping for best ! N again congrats for Da GRANT


----------



## totaloz

imam said:


> My Australian PCC was granted in 1 day only and confirmed by email! but it took a few days to reach me by mail. As for your reason for going to Australia, your answer seems fine. I took the objective part of my resume and put it there. As for education, I put details of my higher education, but not high school. And ya make sure you put the name of the college and the uni it is affiliated with so that you dont fall in the trap of misleading information.


Thanks Imam

Well regarding the college, the certificates are issued by university and there is no mention of college.. So i should mention as college afflicated to university?

Well AFP for my austrlian pcc check said they have completed today and will be sending by post. They wont send it by email. Instead of getting delayed by post from australia-to india and then upload. Instead can i ask them to send to DIAC or to my CO team directly? I had applied through online so will CO accept it? Please clarify on this.


----------



## sheetal

aussiehunter said:


> :clap2: Thnx for a quick & precise reply
> 
> 1) how long does it normally take to have a CO assigned after submitting an EOI ?
> 2) when does the application fee of $3000 AUD needs to be paid ?
> 3) can I get my PCC done before a CO is assigned and I submit my application ? :juggle: Does that take some time ?
> 
> ACS 15th Nov | IELTS (7)- 30 Nov | EOI 189 (65) - 13 Dec | Invite - ?? | Meds - ?? | CO Assigned - ?? | PCC - ?? | Grant : ??



1) On an average it takes 15-20 days after the visa application for the CO to be assigned. To give u an idea, i applied on 20th Nov, ack received on 28th and CO assigned on 10th Dec
2)The application fees of 3060 AUD, as mentioned by ils2_fly, need to be made while making the visa application. The only mode of payment i think is through credit cards. So u might want to check on ur credit limit
3) Yes the PCC can be done before the CO is assigned. Many people also take their med tests before as well. But my agent had suggested to wait till a CO is assigned. One thing to note here is ur PCC or Med date also decides you date of initial date of entry in australia. The PCC doesnt take to long if ur passport address is same as current address, as no police verification is needed. But again sometimes they ask for police verification even if the addresses are same but i think that is very rare

Other than all this, you may want to keep all ur documents ready. Mostly they are the ones u submitted during ur skill assessment. Additionally I was asked for bank statements, form 16s and payslips. And you may also keep ur Form 80 ready in case it is asked.


----------



## wanttomove

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Today, i received the Golden email.
Visa is granted to me.lane:


----------



## nav.mahajan

wanttomove said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Today, i received the Golden email.
> Visa is granted to me.lane:


That was the much awaited Grant.... Happy to see this for you..... All best... Now time to lane:


----------



## slagozzz

wanttomove said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Today, i received the Golden email.
> Visa is granted to me.lane:


Congrats........


----------



## rkv146

wanttomove said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Today, i received the Golden email.
> Visa is granted to me.lane:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## AUSA

wanttomove said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Today, i received the Golden email.
> Visa is granted to me.lane:


Congratulations a lot


----------



## nishaon

wanttomove said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Today, i received the Golden email.
> Visa is granted to me.lane:


Oh, at last you got it!
Congratulations happy man.


----------



## ausmover

getsetgo said:


> Co do not necessarily update status in a timely manner ...
> Wait for few more days... else u can check with co from.which he sent u mail...
> Although co replying is a rare case


Hey GetSetGo,

You received your grant yesterday!! Big congratulations!! :clap2:

You didn't write a post yet informing about the grant, or did I miss reading it on the forum?
I guess you might be too busy to celebrate at the momemt!! 

:wreath:

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## getsetgo

ausmover said:


> Hey GetSetGo,
> 
> You received your grant yesterday!! Big congratulations!! :clap2:
> 
> You didn't write a post yet informing about the grant, or did I miss reading it on the forum?
> I guess you might be too busy to celebrate at the momemt!!
> 
> :wreath:
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


u missed it Ausmover  

i started a new thread  hahahah


----------



## rks890

wanttomove said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Today, i received the Golden email.
> Visa is granted to me.lane:



Congratulations... Wish you good luck for the move...


----------



## getsetgo

wanttomove said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Today, i received the Golden email.
> Visa is granted to me.lane:


congratulations

awesome... i just realized today is 14 and not 13..and i updated my signature as 13...
i hv gone bonkers


----------



## ShariqQamar

wanttomove said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Today, i received the Golden email.
> Visa is granted to me.lane:


Many many congratulations . :clap2::clap2:


----------



## msvayani

wanttomove said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Today, i received the Golden email.
> Visa is granted to me.lane:


Many congratulations! Good to see someone from the country I belong got the grant that quick!!! 

Good luck with the move!


----------



## rashkayg

Hey, 

Its good to see your thread, its a sign that something good is happening, super happy for you!!

I lodged my application on 14th May 2012, but haven't heard from the Embassy since my medicals in July( 27th). My CO is Isha Babbar. 


What was your date of lodgement?


----------



## rashkayg

What is the meanin of this? 

_
ACS (261313) 29-May-2012 | IELTS (R:7, W:6.5, S:7 L:6.5) SA SS Approved 26-Jul-2012 | Visa Lodge 24-Aug-2012 | CO Assigned 11-Sep-2012


----------



## millinium_bug

wanttomove said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Today, i received the Golden email.
> Visa is granted to me.lane:


Congrats dude 



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## IPS

wanttomove said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Today, i received the Golden email.
> Visa is granted to me.lane:


Congrats Dude :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

IPS~


----------



## showib49

Hay everyone,

Today MY CO is assigned and he required my payslips and bank statements. I have worked in 3 companies. My first company has windup its business from Pakistan and I have payslip from my second company and I am getting salary in CASH from my current one. What should I submit for it. Please you people help me


----------



## ausmover

getsetgo said:


> u missed it Ausmover
> 
> i started a new thread  hahahah


Right!!! .... I read your complete thread now  ... 

Congrats again!! :clap2: .... 

Hope to meet in Melbourne sometime next year .... Even my best friend is staying there with his PR... so even I am planning same city....

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## getsetgo

ausmover said:


> Right!!! .... I read your complete thread now  ...
> 
> Congrats again!! :clap2: ....
> 
> Hope to meet in Melbourne sometime next year .... Even my best friend is staying there with his PR... so even I am planning same city....
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


Yeah c u soon


----------



## getsetgo

showib49 said:


> Hay everyone,
> 
> Today MY CO is assigned and he required my payslips and bank statements. I have worked in 3 companies. My first company has windup its business from Pakistan and I have payslip from my second company and I am getting salary in CASH from my current one. What should I submit for it. Please you people help me


U can ask ur current company for a salary certificate ..I m sure smthng can b arranged ..

For first company do u hv bank stmnts or income tax docs?


----------



## Jey2012

Hi All

I have an issue and it is making me crazy

can any1 help? Thanks

I have queried my medical status to GH and they replied that they have not received it.

It was paper based and TNT traking number confirmed the reports delivery.

I have contacted my CO but still waiting.

Any1 has an idea ?


----------



## rkumar1

getsetgo said:


> Co do not necessarily update status in a timely manner ...
> Wait for few more days... else u can check with co from.which he sent u mail...
> Although co replying is a rare case




COngrates Getsetgo..for your grant....finally u got it .. have fun:clap2:


----------



## IPS

Hi Folks,

I checked the e visa site. My application status is now = Application Recieved.
The attach document button is disabled.
I cannot see even single document which i had attached.

Can someone please suggest what exactly has happened?? What should be my next step in this scenario??

Please helpout !

IPS~


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal

By the Grace of Allah, I got my Visa grant on 13th Dec 2012.... Thanks to all for their expert opinion and support....


----------



## IPS

IPS said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I checked the e visa site. My application status is now = Application Recieved.
> The attach document button is disabled.
> I cannot see even single document which i had attached.
> 
> Can someone please suggest what exactly has happened?? What should be my next step in this scenario??
> 
> Please helpout !
> 
> IPS~


Guys...

Please can someone advise on this??

Thanks in advance!!

IPS~


----------



## IPS

Muhammad Umair Iqbal said:


> By the Grace of Allah, I got my Visa grant on 13th Dec 2012.... Thanks to all for their expert opinion and support....


Congrats :clap2::clap2:

What was ur visa sub class??

IPS~


----------



## Muhammad Umair Iqbal

IPS said:


> Congrats :clap2::clap2:
> 
> What was ur visa sub class??
> 
> IPS~


Thanks..... Its 190 Business Analyst


----------



## nav.mahajan

Muhammad Umair Iqbal said:


> By the Grace of Allah, I got my Visa grant on 13th Dec 2012.... Thanks to all for their expert opinion and support....


Ummair... Congrats... r u the one... whom i know... All the best...


----------



## IPS

IPS said:


> Guys...
> 
> Please can someone advise on this??
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> IPS~


FOLKS - 

I think may be due to this - eVisa site has gone under maintenance from *9.00 PM 14 Dec to 5.00 AM 15 Dec.*

Let me know incase anyone has any more info !!

IPS~


----------



## wanttomove

Thanks to all forum members including msvyani, nav.mahajan, jinkyyogann for the continued support and info. 
I wish a speedy grant to all the applicants.
May God bless the HR applicants with peace and success.


----------



## WaitForDestiny

getsetgo said:


> u missed it Ausmover
> 
> i started a new thread  hahahah


Congrats Getsetgo.:clap2:


----------



## WaitForDestiny

Anyone, when is DIAC closing/opening for Christmas. Couldn't find the information on their site.


----------



## newwave

Congratulations to all who have received the visa!!!


----------



## rkumar1

WaitForDestiny said:


> Anyone, when is DIAC closing/opening for Christmas. Couldn't find the information on their site.


Closing on 22nd December and reopen on 7th Jan 2013....this the info i got from my friends ans agent..


----------



## showib49

getsetgo said:


> U can ask ur current company for a salary certificate ..I m sure smthng can b arranged ..
> 
> For first company do u hv bank stmnts or income tax docs?


Hay thanks for your prompt reply. CO requested pay slips if I am getting cash then how can I show my bank statement ? For the first company I have the same issue. I received cash. I mailed to first company and they said that they can give me a certificate for it. Its acceptable for DIAC?


----------



## imam

rkumar1 said:


> Closing on 22nd December and reopen on 7th Jan 2013....this the info i got from my friends ans agent..


Wow that wait would almost kill me. I hope I get an answer sooner


----------



## rkumar1

showib49 said:


> Hay thanks for your prompt reply. CO requested pay slips if I am getting cash then how can I show my bank statement ? For the first company I have the same issue. I received cash. I mailed to first company and they said that they can give me a certificate for it. Its acceptable for DIAC?



If your company can provide a letter saying that they paid your salary in cash (with salary details 1st salary and last drawn salary with annually increments at least in that letter) and if this is written on company letter head with current dates then i think DIAC can consider this thing...this is my personal opinion lets wait for other experts...


----------



## rkumar1

imam said:


> Wow that wait would almost kill me. I hope I get an answer sooner


don't mind but i think that CO would be assigned after 7th Jan only..and even i am falling under the same category...lets wait and watch :juggle:


----------



## kristy711

wanttomove said:


> Thanks to all forum members including msvyani, nav.mahajan, jinkyyogann for the continued support and info.
> I wish a speedy grant to all the applicants.
> May God bless the HR applicants with peace and success.


Congratulations on your visa grant!!!:clap2::clap2:

Could you please let us know whether you have been asked for the form 80? Also, maybe you know whether you went through the security checks?
And lastly, could you please share your CO team and initials.

Once again congratulations and all the best!!!


----------



## Ali33

miyur said:


> If you can get the colour scan of the originals(provided they are in color other than black and white ), it would be gr8. you can scan and upload it right away.
> In case you don't possess originals of any document, or say the original itself is in black and white, photocopy it , get it certified/notarized , scan and upload.


I don't have originals of some of education-qualification documents, but have certified copies of those. Will that be sufficient?


----------



## RockerX

*Dear wanttomove,*

Many congrats. This is great news.
However, i have one question: Are you a male or a female?

The reason I am asking this is because generally such short grant times for Paki applicants have so far happened only in the case of females. If you are a male and you have received the grant so quick, then this is awesome news for all 190 /189 applicants. Sadly, I am a 176 applicant.

Kindly clarify if you are a male or a female.

Regards,

RX



wanttomove said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Today, i received the Golden email.
> Visa is granted to me.lane:


----------



## IPS

Congrats to everyone who got there visa grants 

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


IPS~


----------



## AUSA

Guys need help and advice ... I am required to prepare Saudi PCC while living in UAE.. I visited saudi consulate/embessy in UAE for PCC & they straight away replied this can only be done by your consulate/embessy. Then i visited Pakistan Consulate & they replied we cant help you have to go to Saudi to get that .. In short i cant see any door open to get that PCC but i don't have these replies documented so how i should explain this to CO asking for waiver or statury declaration. Another option is to use one agent who promise to do within a month with a fee of 1000USD so what are your advise ? Pls advise guys


----------



## AUSA

Guys need help and advice ... I am required to prepare Saudi PCC while living in UAE.. I visited saudi consulate/embessy in UAE for PCC & they straight away replied this can only be done by your consulate/embessy. Then i visited Pakistan Consulate & they replied we cant help you have to go to Saudi to get that .. In short i cant see any door open to get that PCC but i don't have these replies documented so how i should explain this to CO asking for waiver or statury declaration. Another option is to use one agent who promise to do within a month with a fee of 1000USD so what are your advise ? Pls advise guys


----------



## thewall

rkumar1 said:


> Closing on 22nd December and reopen on 7th Jan 2013....this the info i got from my friends ans agent..



Officially only following days:

Dec 24 (part - christmas eve)
Dec 25-26th
Dec 31st (part - New yr eve)
Jan 1st


but of course many ppl save annual leave for year end (including me )


----------



## nishaon

Muhammad Umair Iqbal said:


> By the Grace of Allah, I got my Visa grant on 13th Dec 2012.... Thanks to all for their expert opinion and support....


Congratulations Umair.
That is really pleasant to know.


----------



## rashkayg

Hi, 

I was also asked to submit a PCC from Kenya, it does take time. Since my CO asked that all required docs be sent within a 28 days time frame, I emailed her asking me to give me extra time for the PCC. 

I visited the Kenyan High Commission in the country from where I was applying for an Australian Spouse Visa i,e India, Delhi and requested them to submit a PCC to me. When applying for a PCC in the country in a foreign country, its bestto show them the email that asks for it. 

Once a CO mentions the need for a PCC, its very hard to get a waiver, in my case it was. 

I wish you good luck in getting your PCC. 




AUSA said:


> Guys need help and advice ... I am required to prepare Saudi PCC while living in UAE.. I visited saudi consulate/embessy in UAE for PCC & they straight away replied this can only be done by your consulate/embessy. Then i visited Pakistan Consulate & they replied we cant help you have to go to Saudi to get that .. In short i cant see any door open to get that PCC but i don't have these replies documented so how i should explain this to CO asking for waiver or statury declaration. Another option is to use one agent who promise to do within a month with a fee of 1000USD so what are your advise ? Pls advise guys


----------



## RockerX

I would like to reword / rethink my earlier post. Seeing the fact that Muhammad Umair Iqbal has also received his grant yesterday, it is now clear that the visa processing times for 190 applicants (including those from Pak) has significantly reduced. This is good news.

Many congrats Muhammad Umair Iqbal and wanttomove

*176 /175 visa applicants* (millinium_bug,msvayani, mimran, myself etc)

Brothers, How are you feeling right now? I myself am a 176 applicant and feel that if I had waited till July and applied for 190 instead of 176, I might have received the grant by now(5 months since I applied for 176 and waiting endlessly).

I do agree it would have been a risky decision. So whats your take? Did we 176 applicants do the right thing by applying for 176/175 instead of 190/189?

Regards,

RX



RockerX said:


> *Dear wanttomove,*
> 
> Many congrats. This is great news.
> However, i have one question: Are you a male or a female?
> 
> The reason I am asking this is because generally such short grant times for Paki applicants have so far happened only in the case of females. If you are a male and you have received the grant so quick, then this is awesome news for all 190 /189 applicants. Sadly, I am a 176 applicant.
> 
> Kindly clarify if you are a male or a female.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


----------



## Ali33

Kostya said:


> Hey!
> 
> Got a verification call from the embassy. They talked to Deputy Director of my company. He knew about my immigration plans.
> 
> As he has told me, everything was all right, so fingers crossed!
> 
> Best regards,
> Kostya


Hello Kostya,

Was the Deputy Director one that wrote the reference letter or ?
I have this issue with my Director, and thinking to try to obtain a reference letter with some of the deputy staff instead of the reference from the director...


----------



## RR

Hi I lodged my VISA on 4th Dec, attached all my docs except employment docs on 13th Dec. i'm waiting for CO... did anyone who applied in Dec got CO assigned to them?


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> Hi I lodged my VISA on 4th Dec, attached all my docs except employment docs on 13th Dec. i'm waiting for CO... did anyone who applied in Dec got CO assigned to them?


Hey Mate,

I applied on Dec 8 still waiting... I think now they have gone slow because of X'mas celebrations. Lets us keep each other posted once we have CO assigned.

BTW - did you got Ack after filling the Visa??

Jingle Bell Jingle Bell 
VISA On The Way
:santaface:

IPS~


----------



## IPS

What will u call a SANTA CLAUS who doesn't fulfill ur wishes ?? :noidea: :confused2:













GHANTA CLAUS :rofl:
ound: :snowball:

IPS~


----------



## Arpitwaj

ips said:


> what will u call a santa claus who doesn't fulfill ur wishes ?? :noidea: :confused2:
> 
> Ghanta claus :rofl:
> ound: :snowball:
> 
> Ips~


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## irfan1011

*Subclass 190*

Hi Folks,

I submitted my EOI on 30/11/2012 for subclass 190 ; applied for NT SS on 3/12/2012 as Electronics Engineer and my SS was approved on 12/12/12 but still I didn't get my Skillselect Invitation. How long does it takes to get invited?; I am confused!!!!


----------



## IPS

irfan1011 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 30/11/2012 for subclass 190 ; applied for NT SS on 3/12/2012 as Electronics Engineer and my SS was approved on 12/12/12 but still I didn't get my Skillselect Invitation. How long does it takes to get invited?; I am confused!!!!


The invite is spontaneous most of the times. But i can take max 1 or 2 days... I suggest call them ask why have u not received an invitation..

Please confirm from other also...

IPS~


----------



## IPS

Trying to make Weekend Mood Light For Fellow EXPATS - 

Ek larka Dusre Se - :gossip:
Yeh Sukh, Shanti or Sukun kYa hota
hai ?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Dusra larka - Pata Nahi Bhai, Mein
to married hu !!
:der:


Maine zindgi me hamesha dhoke hi khaye he..
Jaise
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Amrud
Angur
Aam
Apple
Chiku
.
sab 'dho ke' hi khaye hain.
Aap bhi hamesha dhoke hi khana.
ound:ound:ound:ound:

IPS~


----------



## irfan1011

IPS said:


> The invite is spontaneous most of the times. But i can take max 1 or 2 days... I suggest call them ask why have u not received an invitation..
> 
> Please confirm from other also...
> 
> IPS~


Thanks IPS; surely I will ask them, its weekend here have to wait until Monday!! Does manipulating of my EOI affects the Invitation!! but my EOI status still shows as SUBMITTED .


----------



## IPS

irfan1011 said:


> Thanks IPS; surely I will ask them, its weekend here have to wait until Monday!! Does manipulating of my EOI affects the Invitation!! but my EOI status still shows as SUBMITTED .


To be honest EOI and SS should be 100 % same else ur app will get rejected. I have seen that happening to applicants on this forum. So i suggest the day you have applied the SS there after you should not have edited EOI. 

My Analysis - Its very important to get Invite in Skill Select as without that this Approval in SS is of no use.. So you have to ask them ASAP that whats happening there...

Senior Expats Please advise

IPS~


----------



## aussiehunter

sheetal said:


> 1) On an average it takes 15-20 days after the visa application for the CO to be assigned. To give u an idea, i applied on 20th Nov, ack received on 28th and CO assigned on 10th Dec
> 2)The application fees of 3060 AUD, as mentioned by ils2_fly, need to be made while making the visa application. The only mode of payment i think is through credit cards. So u might want to check on ur credit limit
> 3) Yes the PCC can be done before the CO is assigned. Many people also take their med tests before as well. But my agent had suggested to wait till a CO is assigned. One thing to note here is ur PCC or Med date also decides you date of initial date of entry in australia. The PCC doesnt take to long if ur passport address is same as current address, as no police verification is needed. But again sometimes they ask for police verification even if the addresses are same but i think that is very rare
> 
> Other than all this, you may want to keep all ur documents ready. Mostly they are the ones u submitted during ur skill assessment. Additionally I was asked for bank statements, form 16s and payslips. And you may also keep ur Form 80 ready in case it is asked.


Thnx ils2_fly & Sheetal,

I think I will have to wait for the Invite and then the CO once I lodge the application. eep:

However, I have 1 question in mind... Where can I get more info on PCC ??
I have recently spent more than an year with my wife in the UK.. where do I need to get my PCC done from in that case and how ? 

Thnx,
RK


----------



## irfan1011

That's News to my Ears!! to be honest I dint make any changes to my EOI, just edited and cancelled, Its as the same as when I lodged it first. Should be calling them soon!!


----------



## Kostya

Ali33 said:


> Hello Kostya,
> 
> Was the Deputy Director one that wrote the reference letter or ?
> I have this issue with my Director, and thinking to try to obtain a reference letter with some of the deputy staff instead of the reference from the director...


Hi!
Yes, one letter was signed by him. 

They asked him different questions, but one was if the letter is genuine. 

Best regards,
Kostya


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi All,

I have applied for VICTORIA State sponsorship. Can any one of you please let me know what is the time line usually given by the State of VICTORIA to lodge visa application after receiving the state sponsorship.

Cheers,
Shan.


----------



## IPS

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for VICTORIA State sponsorship. Can any one of you please let me know what is the time line usually given by the State of VICTORIA to lodge visa application after receiving the state sponsorship.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shan.


I think thats given by DIAC and not state govt. It is 60 days from the day you get an invite in Skill Select.

Still confirm from others...

IPS~


----------



## wanttomove

RockerX said:


> *Dear wanttomove,*
> 
> Many congrats. This is great news.
> However, i have one question: Are you a male or a female?
> 
> The reason I am asking this is because generally such short grant times for Paki applicants have so far happened only in the case of females. If you are a male and you have received the grant so quick, then this is awesome news for all 190 /189 applicants. Sadly, I am a 176 applicant.
> 
> Kindly clarify if you are a male or a female.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> RX


FYI, I am a female.


----------



## naseefoz

hi guys,

Its been a long time since I posted in this forum.
Just an update from my side.
Called DIAC on friday,
told that I have a CO from team 33 brisbane and given their mail id to contact them directly. Immediately I mailed them and got a response from my CO.
But it was a strange situation that I had applied on OCT 21 and dint listen from CO until I mailed them. Seems like those guys are in aholiday mood.
Got a reply from CO that he is having a preliminary assessment on my case and would revert back if he needs any further information.

Initials are AM from team 33 brisbane.

Any fellows with same CO....?

Regards
.....


----------



## IPS

wanttomove said:


> FYI, I am a female.


This can be called VISA PROCESSING - *GANGNAM STYLE* :lock1::lock1::boxing::boxing:



IPS~


----------



## Robhin

Hi, need help guys I had logged my visa application on 1st Oct and received an acknowledgement on 8th Oct. I also uploaded all my docs online. But until now I haven't been assigned a case officer. In the first week of November I received a call from the Australian embassy staff in Abu Dhabi for verification and he said that he will forward my papers back and they will get back to me but till today I haven't heard from anyone nor have I been assigned with a case officer.

Please advise to whom I should write this matter too or where it is possible to contact as I haven't received any email ID for correspondence in my acknowledgment email either.

Please advise at the earliest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sreekanth

Robhin said:


> Hi, need help guys I had logged my visa application on 1st Oct and received an acknowledgement on 8th Oct. I also uploaded all my docs online. But until now I haven't been assigned a case officer. In the first week of November I received a call from the Australian embassy staff in Abu Dhabi for verification and he said that he will forward my papers back and they will get back to me but till today I haven't heard from anyone nor have I been assigned with a case officer.
> 
> Please advise to whom I should write this matter too or where it is possible to contact as I haven't received any email ID for correspondence in my acknowledgment email either.
> 
> Please advise at the earliest. Thanks in advance.


call 0061 1300 364 613 (DIAC GSM processing center ) and discuss ur case .
there was one other member ( naseefoz ) who had similar problem like urs and he got it resolved ..

all the best


----------



## WaitForDestiny

rkumar1 said:


> Closing on 22nd December and reopen on 7th Jan 2013....this the info i got from my friends ans agent..


Thanks rkumar.


----------



## forhad

wanttomove said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Today, i received the Golden email.
> Visa is granted to me.lane:


Congrats!!

Don't forget to pray for us too


----------



## Robhin

Sreekanth said:


> call 0061 1300 364 613 (DIAC GSM processing center ) and discuss ur case .
> there was one other member ( naseefoz ) who had similar problem like urs and he got it resolved ..
> 
> all the best


Thanks a lot for the quick response, really appreciate it. Will call them today itself.


----------



## kristy711

naseefoz said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Its been a long time since I posted in this forum.
> Just an update from my side.
> Called DIAC on friday,
> told that I have a CO from team 33 brisbane and given their mail id to contact them directly. Immediately I mailed them and got a response from my CO.
> But it was a strange situation that I had applied on OCT 21 and dint listen from CO until I mailed them. Seems like those guys are in aholiday mood.
> Got a reply from CO that he is having a preliminary assessment on my case and would revert back if he needs any further information.
> 
> Initials are AM from team 33 brisbane.
> 
> Any fellows with same CO....?
> 
> Regards
> .....


Hey,

Actually i have the same CO. I haven't heard from him since the end of october when i have sent the last documents requested by him. Then i was adviced to be patient since the regular checks are being in progress.
Also, the status of the documents are not updated since i last sent them to CO.
I think i better also send him an email asking for the status of my application.

Good luck


----------



## slagozzz

Best of luck....


----------



## shwetadce1

Hi Naseefoz,

I have the same CO and same team. I hardly get any reply and even when I get a reply its never from the CO ..it is always from someone else on behalf of the CO .. 
I am just waiting ...  



naseefoz said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Its been a long time since I posted in this forum.
> Just an update from my side.
> Called DIAC on friday,
> told that I have a CO from team 33 brisbane and given their mail id to contact them directly. Immediately I mailed them and got a response from my CO.
> But it was a strange situation that I had applied on OCT 21 and dint listen from CO until I mailed them. Seems like those guys are in aholiday mood.
> Got a reply from CO that he is having a preliminary assessment on my case and would revert back if he needs any further information.
> 
> Initials are AM from team 33 brisbane.
> 
> Any fellows with same CO....?
> 
> Regards
> .....


----------



## ronson

This is what info get in their automated reply re holiday break:



> This year the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (Adelaide office) will be closed Tuesday 25 December 2012, Wednesday 26 December 2012 and Thursday 27 December 2012. It will re-open on Friday 28 December 2012 and Monday 31 December 2012.
> 
> The office will then be closed again on Tuesday 1 January 2013. Normal services will resume on Wednesday 2 January 2013.
> 
> If you are travelling to enable an offshore visa decision, you must ensure that you either depart Australia on or before 21 December 2012 (if departing over the Christmas break) or ensure that you do not attempt to return before Monday 31 December 2012.


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> I applied on Dec 8 still waiting... I think now they have gone slow because of X'mas celebrations. Lets us keep each other posted once we have CO assigned.
> 
> BTW - did you got Ack after filling the Visa??
> 
> Jingle Bell Jingle Bell
> VISA On The Way
> :santaface:
> 
> IPS~


definitely we will be in touch buddy... you mean the ACK mail with receipt & application attached right? yes i got it. let me know if it is different



> Jingle Bell Jingle Bell
> VISA On The Way


 hilarious..


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> definitely we will be in touch buddy... you mean the ACK mail with receipt & application attached right? yes i got it. let me know if it is different
> 
> hilarious..


Dude what were ur dates for the Ack?? I have still not got the Ack....
Also some of the documents in the e visa now have status as received do you anything about it?? Some expat on this forum told me that when CO takes a look document status goes to reveived but i am not sure of it..

Please share the info..

IPS~


----------



## RR

irfan1011 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 30/11/2012 for subclass 190 ; applied for NT SS on 3/12/2012 as Electronics Engineer and my SS was approved on 12/12/12 but still I didn't get my Skillselect Invitation. How long does it takes to get invited?; I am confused!!!!


irfan, i'm happy and wish u on the successful ss, did u mail ur EOI reference number to NT so that they can nominate you officially through skillselect. If not do it, juz reply the same email you got ss with your EOI reference number.


----------



## sheetal

aussiehunter said:


> Thnx ils2_fly & Sheetal,
> 
> I think I will have to wait for the Invite and then the CO once I lodge the application. eep:
> 
> However, I have 1 question in mind... Where can I get more info on PCC ??
> I have recently spent more than an year with my wife in the UK.. where do I need to get my PCC done from in that case and how ?
> 
> Thnx,
> RK


Not sure abt the UK PCC but for india, the following thread will give u some insight

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...0-indian-police-clearance-certificate-24.html


----------



## IPS

FYI FOLKS - 

*This year the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (Adelaide office) will be closed Tuesday 25 December 2012, Wednesday 26 December 2012 and Thursday 27 December 2012. It will re-open on Friday 28 December 2012 and Monday 31 December 2012.

The office will then be closed again on Tuesday 1 January 2013. Normal services will resume on Wednesday 2 January 2013.

If you are travelling to enable an offshore visa decision, you must ensure that you either depart Australia on or before 21 December 2012 (if departing over the Christmas break) or ensure that you do not attempt to return before Monday 31 December 2012.*

IPS~


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Dude what were ur dates for the Ack?? I have still not got the Ack....
> Also some of the documents in the e visa now have status as received do you anything about it?? Some expat on this forum told me that when CO takes a look document status goes to reveived but i am not sure of it..
> 
> Please share the info..
> 
> IPS~


I got it immediately... within minutes after lodging! i hope u applied through online method, if so didn't u receive any mail with your reference number & some attachments?


----------



## RR

besides, what is ur status? you can find it top right corner


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> I got it immediately... within minutes after lodging! i hope u applied through online method, if so didn't u receive any mail with your reference number & some attachments?


I am not sure what is an ACK... I mean is it an e mail or something?? You can see many people have in there signatures oike - ACK received after 10 Days of submission.

SO i wanted to know what is that. Is this kind of an e mail and what does this e mail contain??

Can any of the expats please clarify what exactly is this ACK and when can we expect this after filling visa !!

Please help to reply.

IPS~


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> besides, what is ur status? you can find it top right corner


Status at the moment is = In Progress

What is urs?? And is it correct what i see??

IPS~


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> I am not sure what is an ACK... I mean is it an e mail or something?? You can see many people have in there signatures oike - ACK received after 10 Days of submission.
> 
> SO i wanted to know what is that. Is this kind of an e mail and what does this e mail contain??
> 
> Can any of the expats please clarify what exactly is this ACK and when can we expect this after filling visa !!
> 
> Please help to reply.
> 
> IPS~


I got an email immediately after applying and it has the following subject on it.

*xxx2012/xxxxxx - xxxxxxxxx[TRN] - XXXXX[FULL NAME] - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received
*
this is how i got a mail


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Status at the moment is = In Progress
> 
> What is urs?? And is it correct what i see??
> 
> IPS~


yes, for me also the same... In Progress...  we both are sailing on the same boat


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> I got an email immediately after applying and it has the following subject on it.
> 
> *xxx2012/xxxxxx - xxxxxxxxx[TRN] - XXXXX[FULL NAME] - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received
> *
> this is how i got a mail


I got to check my mail box for this mail... 

Also what about the PCC and MED... When can we get the MED done?? And what is the process do you got a clue?? I got my PCC done i can help u in that if needed.

IPS~


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> yes, for me also the same... In Progress...  we both are sailing on the same boat


Yes ur right our dates are very close to each other... I would be surely in touch....

I think we might land up in the same team...

IPS~


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> I got to check my mail box for this mail...
> 
> Also what about the PCC and MED... When can we get the MED done?? And what is the process do you got a clue?? I got my PCC done i can help u in that if needed.
> 
> IPS~


You got ur PCC?!! cool... actually i'm waiting for CO allocation, after that i'll proceed with PCC & MED. The reason behind it is the initial entry to validate our visa is decided on PCC & MED. Suggest me if i'm wrong...

On Med, you can go for ehealth centres to expedite your process, May i know where r u from India?


----------



## RR

IPS, for PCC what we should do? we need to fill a form in seva kendra site and how many days will it take?


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> You got ur PCC?!! cool... actually i'm waiting for CO allocation, after that i'll proceed with PCC & MED. The reason behind it is the initial entry to validate our visa is decided on PCC & MED. Suggest me if i'm wrong...
> 
> On Med, you can go for ehealth centres to expedite your process, May i know where r u from India?


Sorry i did not get this - "The reason behind it is the initial entry to validate our visa is decided on PCC & MED."

PCC and MED are surely needed and i think the sooner we get this done the better it is...

I am from New Delhi.. But currently workig in MUMBAI.. I got my PCC from New Delhi which took me only 45 mins including waiting and everything. If i take out the waiting time then it comes to 7 mins only... (How i am so sure on time, i had the stop watch running to tap the exact taken at each counter - )

Check what i wrote here if needed - 231
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lice-clearance-certificate-24.html#post985226

Where r u from??

IPS~


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Sorry i did not get this - "The reason behind it is the initial entry to validate our visa is decided on PCC & MED."
> 
> PCC and MED are surely needed and i think the sooner we get this done the better it is...
> 
> I am from New Delhi.. But currently workig in MUMBAI.. I got my PCC from New Delhi which took me only 45 mins including waiting and everything. If i take out the waiting time then it comes to 7 mins only... (How i am so sure on time, i had the stop watch running to tap the exact taken at each counter - )
> 
> Check what i wrote here if needed - 231
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lice-clearance-certificate-24.html#post985226
> 
> Where r u from??
> 
> IPS~


I'm from hyderabad, IPS after the grant applicant would be given 1 year time period to enter australia for validating the VISA, that period is decided on PCC/MED dates... i'm not sure about it, but have seen umpteen members discussing this.

PCC in 7 mins it is awesome!?? won't there be any police verification? 

For Meds find our ehealth centres in mumbai, follow the below link

India - Panel Physicians


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> I'm from hyderabad, IPS after the grant applicant would be given 1 year time period to enter australia for validating the VISA, that period is decided on PCC/MED dates... i'm not sure about it, but have seen umpteen members discussing this.
> 
> PCC in 7 mins it is awesome!?? won't there be any police verification?
> 
> For Meds find our ehealth centres in mumbai, follow the below link
> 
> India - Panel Physicians


My passport is quite old and i still remember, when i got my passport it was my first year of college and i was eagerly waiting to get the passport as i wanted to see Dubai  and without a passport it was not possible... 

So i remeber Police Officer came to our house and did verification and also asked me to give 2 references from neighbourhood and i did it. So HE said this - "YOUR VERIFICATION IS COMPLETE IN POLICE RECORDS FOR UR PASSPORT"

So just recall when u made ur passport did police officer came to ur house for verification?? If yes then i think it wont take much time... But incase its not been verified yet then it will take time and i have come across some very sad and horifying stories about PCC

So my say would be get PCC done ASAP.. Meds u can wait till CO asks..

IPS~


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> I'm from hyderabad, IPS after the grant applicant would be given 1 year time period to enter australia for validating the VISA, that period is decided on PCC/MED dates... i'm not sure about it, but have seen umpteen members discussing this.
> 
> PCC in 7 mins it is awesome!?? won't there be any police verification?
> 
> For Meds find our ehealth centres in mumbai, follow the below link
> 
> India - Panel Physicians


Also where have u applied for ?? I mean which state??

IPS~


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> My passport is quite old and i still remember, when i got my passport it was my first year of college and i was eagerly waiting to get the passport as i wanted to see Dubai  and without a passport it was not possible...
> 
> So i remeber Police Officer came to our house and did verification and also asked me to give 2 references from neighbourhood and i did it. So HE said this - "YOUR VERIFICATION IS COMPLETE IN POLICE RECORDS FOR UR PASSPORT"
> 
> So just recall when u made ur passport did police officer came to ur house for verification?? If yes then i think it wont take much time... But incase its not been verified yet then it will take time and i have come across some very sad and horifying stories about PCC
> 
> So my say would be get PCC done ASAP.. Meds u can wait till CO asks..
> 
> IPS~


ok on it..... :thumb:


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Also where have u applied for ?? I mean which state??
> 
> IPS~


Victoria, I see urs as SA... wonderful state with low cost of living comparable to other states!


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> Victoria, I see urs as SA... wonderful state with low cost of living comparable to other states!


Yeah with Very LOW/LESS Jobs for Software Testers - 

And what is ur Occupation Code??

IPS~


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Yeah with Very LOW/LESS Jobs for Software Testers -
> 
> And what is ur Occupation Code??
> 
> IPS~


my code is 262211


----------



## permutation

*Spouse education and experience*

Hi,

when you enter your partner's education in the visa application (189) you must select 'Highest recognised qualification obtained'. Normally, second applicant's education does not need to be assessed, so what do you choose from the menu? I chose 'other' but still filled her degree details - is this OK?

On the next page, do you fill second applicant's employment history?

Generally, if you are not claiming point for the second applicant qualifications and experience, do you still need to fill those in?

Thanks!


----------



## bdg

AUSA said:


> Guys need help and advice ... I am required to prepare Saudi PCC while living in UAE.. I visited saudi consulate/embessy in UAE for PCC & they straight away replied this can only be done by your consulate/embessy. Then i visited Pakistan Consulate & they replied we cant help you have to go to Saudi to get that .. In short i cant see any door open to get that PCC but i don't have these replies documented so how i should explain this to CO asking for waiver or statury declaration. Another option is to use one agent who promise to do within a month with a fee of 1000USD so what are your advise ? Pls advise guys


Rather just do a declaration stating you are unable to obtain a PCC as you are no longer a resident in Saudi Arabia. PM me your email, I will sent you a blank declaration letter that you fill in and sign infront of a person allowed to certify at your country's Embassy in Dubai.


----------



## Ali33

Rekha Raman said:


> Not sure if anybody will know hw exactly they do security checks, but for sure its done for all due to the terrorism and to ensure they dont invite any criminals, mostly they depend on local PCC for criminals records verification. However some countries which are listed in High Risk Countries I am given to understand takes more than 12 months..
> 
> *Reg other confirmation they directly call the universities for educational verification and employers for job verificatons.
> *
> Hope I have answered your qn..


How to they directly call universities for educational verification? Talking from personal experience or?
If so, should we provide immigration officers with some phone numbers of our universities or what...?


----------



## getsetgo

permutation said:


> Hi,
> 
> when you enter your partner's education in the visa application (189) you must select 'Highest recognised qualification obtained'. Normally, second applicant's education does not need to be assessed, so what do you choose from the menu? I chose 'other' but still filled her degree details - is this OK?
> 
> On the next page, do you fill second applicant's employment history?
> 
> Generally, if you are not claiming point for the second applicant qualifications and experience, do you still need to fill those in?
> 
> Thanks!


Dont worry about proofs...just fill in correct information for spouse ...
You dont need to provide any kind of proofs if u r not claiming partner points


----------



## rashkayg

Hi Shakeel, 

Have you been assigned a CO? ( Case Officer). If yes, Yeah, I think its a good idea to first email your CO regarding your application. Now to answer your other question about DIAC having a common number, that depends on what country you are in. In the email sent by the CO, there is always a number/ email given at which you may contact your CO. 

Hope my reply helps you . 




shakeeltabu said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Planning To call DIAC tomorrow to check the status of my Application.Do you think its good idea?Does DIAC has common number or every team has their own number?Mine from Adelaide Team 2.anybody who can answer plz reply


----------



## Ali33

omarau said:


> my CO told me that my educational qualifications certificates and transcripts were referred for verification and comparison!! what does that mean?
> am i the first one to get this type of verification?


Omarau...please list all of the educational qualifications that you provided them.

I am just in the phase of gathering my qualifications and it might help me.


----------



## rashkayg

Thanks for this IPS!! Very Handy, also would you know if the delhi office AHC would be open / closed from what dates?



IPS said:


> FYI FOLKS -
> 
> *This year the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (Adelaide office) will be closed Tuesday 25 December 2012, Wednesday 26 December 2012 and Thursday 27 December 2012. It will re-open on Friday 28 December 2012 and Monday 31 December 2012.
> 
> The office will then be closed again on Tuesday 1 January 2013. Normal services will resume on Wednesday 2 January 2013.
> 
> If you are travelling to enable an offshore visa decision, you must ensure that you either depart Australia on or before 21 December 2012 (if departing over the Christmas break) or ensure that you do not attempt to return before Monday 31 December 2012.*
> 
> IPS~


----------



## IPS

rashkayg said:


> Thanks for this IPS!! Very Handy, also would you know if the delhi office AHC would be open / closed from what dates?


On 25 DEC and 1 JAN but you can confirm form others too..

IPS~


----------



## rashkayg

Thanx IPS, much appreciated, I was wondering if I shd call the AHC this coming Monday i.e17th , so I guess Ill call. 

Thanx once again!!



IPS said:


> On 25 DEC and 1 JAN but you can confirm form others too..
> 
> IPS~


----------



## naseefoz

shwetadce1 said:


> Hi Naseefoz,
> 
> I have the same CO and same team. I hardly get any reply and even when I get a reply its never from the CO ..it is always from someone else on behalf of the CO ..
> I am just waiting ...


shwetha and kristy

Please share ur timelines and keep us posted on ur processing.

BTW did the co ask for any additional docs or are there any verifications done?


----------



## kristy711

naseefoz said:


> shwetha and kristy
> 
> Please share ur timelines and keep us posted on ur processing.
> 
> BTW did the co ask for any additional docs or are there any verifications done?


See below my timeliness and i will definatelly keep you posted if i will have any news. CO asked for additional documents as well as form 80 when he was assigned and i am bot aware of any verifications being done.


----------



## ausmover

aussiehunter said:


> Thnx ils2_fly & Sheetal,
> 
> I think I will have to wait for the Invite and then the CO once I lodge the application. eep:
> 
> However, I have 1 question in mind... Where can I get more info on PCC ??
> I have recently spent more than an year with my wife in the UK.. where do I need to get my PCC done from in that case and how ?
> 
> Thnx,
> RK


Hi RK,

For your case, you will need to get PCCs from India as well as the UK, and for both you and your wife.

For India PCC, easiest way is to go to the Passport Seva Kendra in the city which is the same as mentioned in your India Passport address. You will get it on same day. However, if you go to a Passport Seva Kendra to any other city which is different from your India Passport address, then it could take anything between 3-6 weeks.

Same process to be repeated for India PCC for your wife.

For UK PCC, you need to visit the ACRO UK Police website, download the form, fill it up on paper and send your paper application, with all supporting documents and payment fee in GBP, to the UK using Registered Post.

You will find all UK PCC details here:
http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

Hope this helps.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## thewall

kristy711 said:


> See below my timeliness and i will definatelly keep you posted if i will have any news. CO asked for additional documents as well as form 80 when he was assigned and i am bot aware of any verifications being done.


i see your Med done Oct 20th, was it eHealth/referred/finalized?


----------



## Ali33

omarau said:


> Hello guys,
> just a little update from my end:
> NSW sent me an application again today, but now im getting timeout errors once I click the apply visa button on my EOI page.
> has anybody here been able to start their application process? ie is the "apply visa" button working nowadays? or its only me


There you go again...I feel likeyou are getting your visa soon mate...finally!!!


----------



## Ali33

Thanks Kostya...was it a standard ref.letter or was it Stat.Decl. which was signed by the deputy guy?



Kostya said:


> Hi!
> Yes, one letter was signed by him.
> 
> They asked him different questions, but one was if the letter is genuine.
> 
> Best regards,
> Kostya


----------



## kristy711

thewall said:


> i see your Med done Oct 20th, was it eHealth/referred/finalized?


My health was paper-based and yes it was referred. Im not sure whether it was finalised since e-evisa status of medicals is not updated yet.
What about yours? Were they finalised?


----------



## thewall

kristy711 said:


> My health was paper-based and yes it was referred. Im not sure whether it was finalised since e-evisa status of medicals is not updated yet.
> What about yours? Were they finalised?


Paper is much faster, i m still stuck with eHealth since Oct31st


----------



## Kostya

Ali33 said:


> Thanks Kostya...was it a standard ref.letter or was it Stat.Decl. which was signed by the deputy guy?


It was a standard reference letter.


----------



## sameera207

rkumar1 said:


> don't mind but i think that CO would be assigned after 7th Jan only..and even i am falling under the same category...lets wait and watch :juggle:


same applies for me. But I m trying my level best to work on obtaining PCCs duringthe wait time so that it too could be ade available to CO whentey come back after holidays....


----------



## Sahrear

getsetgo said:


> U can ask ur current company for a salary certificate ..I m sure smthng can b arranged ..
> 
> For first company do u hv bank stmnts or income tax docs?


Hi Getsetgo,

I'm in kind of similar situation. I don't have pay slips from my 1st and 2nd employer. However I have the bank statement and also yearly income tax certificates.. Will that do? Also I can manage a salary certificate from my 2nd employer.. 

Please suggest.


----------



## getsetgo

Sahrear said:


> Hi Getsetgo,
> 
> I'm in kind of similar situation. I don't have pay slips from my 1st and 2nd employer. However I have the bank statement and also yearly income tax certificates.. Will that do? Also I can manage a salary certificate from my 2nd employer..
> 
> Please suggest.


I believe bank statements n tax papers should be enough.


I suggest to drop mail to both Hr for salary certificate..
My hr refused from first company.. so I attached that email also as proof


----------



## shachi

AUSA said:


> Guys need help and advice ... I am required to prepare Saudi PCC while living in UAE.. I visited saudi consulate/embessy in UAE for PCC & they straight away replied this can only be done by your consulate/embessy. Then i visited Pakistan Consulate & they replied we cant help you have to go to Saudi to get that .. In short i cant see any door open to get that PCC but i don't have these replies documented so how i should explain this to CO asking for waiver or statury declaration. Another option is to use one agent who promise to do within a month with a fee of 1000USD so what are your advise ? Pls advise guys




For Saudi PCC, your only way is to approach Helpline group. They have offices in few locations within UAE. For more information check this: Company Formation in Qatar | Business setup in Qatar and UAE

I am currently having my UAE PCC processed through them. Good luck!


----------



## chattri

Hi Everyone....

Thanks a lot to everyone who helped me while I was undergoing the visa process..
Just got the visa granted on 8th of this month..

Now planning to start the search of job....
any idea where we can look for jobs - websites or forums??


----------



## aussiehunter

*Confusion - Need Everyones Opinions*

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI with 65 pts in subclass 189.

I was getting a total of 175 pts for subclass 190 but I intentionally did not select that category. 

However, one of my friends who is using an agent told me that his agent has asked to lodge an application using both the subclasses as it might be quicker...

What do you guys think ? should I go back and change my EOI ? or I have chances of recieving an Invite with 65 pts on 189 ??? 

Appreciate all your comments & feedback.. Request all senior Expats to please comment on this..

Thnx,
RK


----------



## AnneChristina

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 65 pts in subclass 189.
> 
> I was getting a total of 175 pts for subclass 190 but I intentionally did not select that category.
> 
> However, one of my friends who is using an agent told me that his agent has asked to lodge an application using both the subclasses as it might be quicker...
> 
> What do you guys think ? should I go back and change my EOI ? or I have chances of recieving an Invite with 65 pts on 189 ???
> 
> Appreciate all your comments & feedback.. Request all senior Expats to please comment on this..
> 
> Thnx,
> RK


With 65 points you will def get an invitation under subclass 189 tomorrow. No need to apply for 190.


----------



## aussiehunter

AnneChristina said:


> With 65 points you will def get an invitation under subclass 189 tomorrow. No need to apply for 190.


Hey AnneChristina,

Your a magician  
I just checked my email and I have an Invite :second: in my inbox :clap2::clap2:

I don't need 190 anymore  

It should now take 4-5 weeks for CO allocation..but how long does it take once a CO is allocated to get a grant and finally a VISA ??? 

any comments anyone ???


----------



## ils2_fly

aussiehunter said:


> Hey AnneChristina,
> 
> Your a magician
> I just checked my email and I have an Invite :second: in my inbox :clap2::clap2:
> 
> I don't need 190 anymore
> 
> It should now take 4-5 weeks for CO allocation..but how long does it take once a CO is allocated to get a grant and finally a VISA ???
> 
> any comments anyone ???


Congratulations for ur invitation.

CO will be assigned in 4-5 weeks after lodging ur visa, not frm invitation


----------



## AnneChristina

aussiehunter said:


> Hey AnneChristina,
> 
> Your a magician
> I just checked my email and I have an Invite :second: in my inbox :clap2::clap2:
> 
> I don't need 190 anymore
> 
> It should now take 4-5 weeks for CO allocation..but how long does it take once a CO is allocated to get a grant and finally a VISA ???
> 
> any comments anyone ???


Congratulations! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

The timeline depends on whether you provide all documents ahead of time and whether your medicals get referred.
If you provide all documents and there are no issues with your medicals you may get an instant grant. If medicals are referred this may cause a delay of up to 2 months.


----------



## kemee

Hi All,

Please help me with below query in lodging application.

1) I have uploaded documents and how can I delete that attachment and upload fresh doc? I don't see any option for delete.

2)In application if i want to correct something for this there is form called 1023 that we need to fill and upload as attachment [for any incorrect info and if you want to update that in application] . in lodging portal there is button on top right hand side for upload extra any doc against any of the applicants. in that option for Form 1023 I can't see any option but for 1022[change of circumstance] I can see option.

Please help me 1023 how can I attached and against which Doc Heading?


----------



## WaitForDestiny

I have two queries that I am tempted to ask from senior/expert members: 
I got PCC (its valid for 1 year) done for me and my wife in June. My CO was allocated in Nov. We applied for a new passport for my wife and got it in early Nov (for endorsing spouse name). I have already submitted 1022 for change in circumstances. Can this be a problem and cause delay in grant?
I have traveled to US mostly on short 1-2 weeks trips. Only one trip was for around 3 months. In such cases do they contact US authorities for clearance and cause delay.

I have already inquired about my med from global strategies. Don't know whats causing delay.


----------



## AnneChristina

WaitForDestiny said:


> I have two queries that I am tempted to ask from senior/expert members:
> I got PCC (its valid for 1 year) done for me and my wife in June. My CO was allocated in Nov. We applied for a new passport for my wife and got it in early Nov (for endorsing spouse name). I have already submitted 1022 for change in circumstances. Can this be a problem and cause delay in grant?
> I have traveled to US mostly on short 1-2 weeks trips. Only one trip was for around 3 months. In such cases do they contact US authorities for clearance and cause delay.
> 
> I have already inquired about my med from global strategies. Don't know whats causing delay.


1. The new passport should not cause any problems or delays.
2. It depends on how much time you spent in the US on a cumulative basis. If you spent there more than 1 year in total then you need FBI clearance, otherwise not.


----------



## WaitForDestiny

AnneChristina said:


> 1. The new passport should not cause any problems or delays.
> 2. It depends on how much time you spent in the US on a cumulative basis. If you spent there more than 1 year in total then you need FBI clearance, otherwise not.


Thanks for you prompt reply Anne, its not even 5 months cumulatively 
For some personal reasons I wanted to be there before second week of Jan, don't know if it would be possible now, banking my hopes on next week.


----------



## AnneChristina

WaitForDestiny said:


> Thanks for you prompt reply Anne, its not even 5 months cumulatively
> For some personal reasons I wanted to be there before second week of Jan, don't know if it would be possible now, banking my hopes on next week.


From your timeline it might be feasible, unless your medicals cause any delay.
Good luck!


----------



## indijane

kemee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help me with below query in lodging application.
> 
> 1) I have uploaded documents and how can I delete that attachment and upload fresh doc? I don't see any option for delete.
> 
> 2)In application if i want to correct something for this there is form called 1023 that we need to fill and upload as attachment [for any incorrect info and if you want to update that in application] . in lodging portal there is button on top right hand side for upload extra any doc against any of the applicants. in that option for Form 1023 I can't see any option but for 1022[change of circumstance] I can see option.
> 
> Please help me 1023 how can I attached and against which Doc Heading?



Hi Kemee,

You can use this http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf . Upload it as 'other documents'


----------



## rkumar1

sameera207 said:


> same applies for me. But I m trying my level best to work on obtaining PCCs duringthe wait time so that it too could be ade available to CO whentey come back after holidays....


this would be the best way to utilize your time...


----------



## rkumar1

Friends...i want to is it mandatory that my wife's passport need to have my name added on it or else my wife name mentioned on my passport....i think have registered marriage certificate would not be an issue for CO and @ the time when we land in Australia......please suggest


----------



## WaitForDestiny

rkumar1 said:


> Friends...i want to is it mandatory that my wife's passport need to have my name added on it or else my wife name mentioned on my passport....i think have registered marriage certificate would not be an issue for CO and @ the time when we land in Australia......please suggest


It should not be a problem to CO, but APO in india bluntly commented during PCC handover that they will send you back at airport if spouse name is not endorsed. I am not sure if thats the case, but I got it done to be safe.


----------



## rkumar1

WaitForDestiny said:


> It should not be a problem to CO, but APO in india bluntly commented during PCC handover that they will send you back at airport if spouse name is not endorsed. I am not sure if thats the case, but I got it done to be safe.



Well in this case do i need to done my PCC again and reissuing my passport which is time consuming here and not sure how long it will take here...


----------



## WaitForDestiny

rkumar1 said:


> Well in this case do i need to done my PCC again and reissuing my passport which is time consuming here and not sure how long it will take here...


In my view for a new passport new PCC won't be required as PCC is valid for 1 year. But again not sure. If somebody else could throw light on this.
Also it would be better if you change your wife's passport instead of yours (assuming you are primary applicant), atleast I did this.


----------



## Rabbu

thewall said:


> i see your Med done Oct 20th, was it eHealth/referred/finalized?


Hi,
TheWall,
The CO requested you to send the original transcripts along with medicals or just certified copies....


----------



## thewall

Rabbu said:


> Hi,
> TheWall,
> The CO requested you to send the original transcripts along with medicals or just certified copies....



I sent everything Color scan.
as for Med - i did eHealth, so Clinic uploaded everything wrt MED


----------



## irish24

Hi everyone,

I’m going to apply for a 189 visa as I received an invitation yesterday. In this regard, Im just wondering if there is any minimum passport validity when I apply for such visa? This is because my passport will expire in 2014.

Also, after I lodged my documents online, could I proceed doing my medicals or do I have to wait for the instruction from the case officer?


Many thanks


----------



## spin123

irish24 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m going to apply for a 189 visa as I received an invitation yesterday. In this regard, Im just wondering if there is any minimum passport validity when I apply for such visa? This is because my passport will expire in 2014.
> 
> Also, after I lodged my documents online, could I proceed doing my medicals or do I have to wait for the instruction from the case officer?
> 
> 
> Many thanks


I think I saw some where they asking for 6 months validity period. But not really sure about it.

Either way you could do the medicals before the CO is assigned or even after CO requests it.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## krisho007

*got my Grant*

I got my grant today. :clap2:

Had applied on 7th November. My documents' status changed on 27th Nov, but no one contacted me for long time. The I called DIAC on 12th Dec, and they said theat CO is already allocated and he will contact me in couple of days. On 13th Dec I was contacted by CO for some docs. Submitted them on 14th and today got the visa.

Good luck to all.


----------



## imam

AUSA said:


> Guys need help and advice ... I am required to prepare Saudi PCC while living in UAE.. I visited saudi consulate/embessy in UAE for PCC & they straight away replied this can only be done by your consulate/embessy. Then i visited Pakistan Consulate & they replied we cant help you have to go to Saudi to get that .. In short i cant see any door open to get that PCC but i don't have these replies documented so how i should explain this to CO asking for waiver or statury declaration. Another option is to use one agent who promise to do within a month with a fee of 1000USD so what are your advise ? Pls advise guys


You don't need a PCC from Saudi Arabia if you are no longer in the country. When I applied for my 476 visa, I was in the same situation as yours, then asked my CO and his reply was "In regards to penal clearances,you will need to send a signed statutory declaration for each country stating that - In regard to my time spent in Sudan from when to when,and then also the same for Saudi Arabia."


----------



## aussiehunter

AnneChristina said:


> Congratulations! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> The timeline depends on whether you provide all documents ahead of time and whether your medicals get referred.
> If you provide all documents and there are no issues with your medicals you may get an instant grant. If medicals are referred this may cause a delay of up to 2 months.


Thnx Anne & ils2fly,

Is it okay if I take some time before I finally submit my application?? As I have 60 days to reply..

Will it affect my application or decrease my chances of getting a grant ??
R there any new rules coming in the new year which could make it more difficult for getting a grant ???

Any comments anyone??

Appreciate everyone's thoughts and experiences 

Thnx, 
RK


----------



## Jey2012

aussiehunter said:


> Thnx Anne & ils2fly,
> 
> Is it okay if I take some time before I finally submit my application?? As I have 60 days to reply..
> 
> Will it affect my application or decrease my chances of getting a grant ??
> R there any new rules coming in the new year which could make it more difficult for getting a grant ???
> 
> Any comments anyone??
> 
> Appreciate everyone's thoughts and experiences
> 
> Thnx,
> RK


Hi

You can apply within the period of time.

But if you want to grant to be as quick as possible, then better apply as early as possible and pay the fees. Co Allocation will depend on the date you lodged your visa application and on average it is taking about 4-5 weeks. 

It wont decrease you chance for a grant as long as you can prove the points claim in your EOI.

So it all depend on you, if you want it quick or not.


----------



## chandu_799

Hi,

I just noticed that some documents status got updated to "Received". Does this mean CO is allocated and assessing the docs?


----------



## wizkid0319

Guys,
Did any one get a CO today?


----------



## imam

chandu_799 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just noticed that some documents status got updated to "Received". Does this mean CO is allocated and assessing the docs?


same here. any answer to this question please


----------



## Jey2012

imam said:


> same here. any answer to this question please


perhaps Co doing a pre assessment.

Mine was like this. Some days before Co allocation, some docs status turn to received and a few days after got a mail from Co.


----------



## krisho007

chandu_799 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just noticed that some documents status got updated to "Received". Does this mean CO is allocated and assessing the docs?



As per me Yes. This is what happened to me.
But CO might contact you much later with the required docs. (including docs you already submitted).

Keep your form 80 and other docs ready.


----------



## aussiehunter

Jey2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> You can apply within the period of time.
> 
> But if you want to grant to be as quick as possible, then better apply as early as possible and pay the fees. Co Allocation will depend on the date you lodged your visa application and on average it is taking about 4-5 weeks.
> 
> It wont decrease you chance for a grant as long as you can prove the points claim in your EOI.
> 
> So it all depend on you, if you want it quick or not.


That's exactly the point...
I'm trying to delay the Visa process a bit as I'm in the middle of something else...so want to make sure that I'm really ready to pay the huge VISA fee of 3060 AUD before I go ahead..
But on the other hand just want to make sure that I don't loose out the opportunity bcoz am applying late...
I can definitely support the points claimed in my EOI..
Just want to make sure that none of the criterias are going to change in the near future  

Thnx


----------



## Sreekanth

krisho007 said:


> As per me Yes. This is what happened to me.
> But CO might contact you much later with the required docs. (including docs you already submitted).
> 
> Keep your form 80 and other docs ready.


Hi krisho007
Congrats for ur Grant.!!

can u please update the following.

1) Which team did ur CO belong to? and initials?

2) How many years of overseas experience have u claimed?

3) what are the Docs did u upload initially for employment proof? (did u provided all the Bank statement/Tax documents for full experience claimed?)

4) What are the additional docs asked by ur CO?

5) are u aware of any employment verification done in ur case?

6) your occupation code?

Thanks!!


----------



## Jey2012

aussiehunter said:


> That's exactly the point...
> I'm trying to delay the Visa process a bit as I'm in the middle of something else...so want to make sure that I'm really ready to pay the huge VISA fee of 3060 AUD before I go ahead..
> But on the other hand just want to make sure that I don't loose out the opportunity bcoz am applying late...
> I can definitely support the points claimed in my EOI..
> Just want to make sure that none of the criterias are going to change in the near future
> 
> Thnx


I dont think you will lose the opportunity as far as your meet the periods set. Just be careful that none of your docs are expiring.

As far i am aware, if ever there is any criteria after the year, it will surely be for new invitations. But I have not heard of any change.


----------



## AnneChristina

krisho007 said:


> I got my grant today. :clap2:
> 
> Had applied on 7th November. My documents' status changed on 27th Nov, but no one contacted me for long time. The I called DIAC on 12th Dec, and they said theat CO is already allocated and he will contact me in couple of days. On 13th Dec I was contacted by CO for some docs. Submitted them on 14th and today got the visa.
> 
> Good luck to all.


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## totaloz

Hi all,

I have a doubt in form 80. It was asked the address in austrlai where you can be contacted or will be staying. So can i leave this blank as i dont know what address i should be giving? Or should i write NA?

Please suggest. Thanks


----------



## CoolAusMigrant

you can leave it blank... i left it blank


----------



## irfan1011

*medicals for subclass 190*

Hi,

I was been invited to lodge visa 190 this morning, I have fulfilled all the essentials required and uploaded the attachments, I have a query regarding Organising medicals, do i have wait untill a case officer is allocated! or should I download the form from skill select which is taking ages to download! guys plzz help


----------



## shwetadce1

Hi Naseefoz,

I got my VISA grant notification mail today !!! YAYYY!!! 

These were my timelines -
1) 12 Oct 12 -> application lodged
2) 2 Nov 12 -> CO was assigned and he asked for PCC and medicals
3) 30 Nov 12 -> I got my medicals done and sent the docs to CO on 3 Dec 2012
4) My medicals got referred and they got finalized today only. As soon as they were finalized I got the grant letter .

Apart from the above info - they sent the reference letter to my companies for verification during the process.

All the best for your VISA!!!!
Shweta






naseefoz said:


> shwetha and kristy
> 
> Please share ur timelines and keep us posted on ur processing.
> 
> BTW did the co ask for any additional docs or are there any verifications done?


----------



## totaloz

CoolAusMigrant said:


> you can leave it blank... i left it blank


 Thanks.

Well I have query regarding the PCC with Australia. Will the AFP send the copy of the pcc document directly to DIAC if we request them? Also will CO accepts it?

Can we check these thing directly with CO/team?


----------



## Sreekanth

shwetadce1 said:


> Hi Naseefoz,
> 
> I got my VISA grant notification mail today !!! YAYYY!!!
> 
> These were my timelines -
> 1) 12 Oct 12 -> application lodged
> 2) 2 Nov 12 -> CO was assigned and he asked for PCC and medicals
> 3) 30 Nov 12 -> I got my medicals done and sent the docs to CO on 3 Dec 2012
> 4) My medicals got referred and they got finalized today only. As soon as they were finalized I got the grant letter .
> 
> Apart from the above info - they sent the reference letter to my companies for verification during the process.
> 
> All the best for your VISA!!!!
> Shweta


Hi shwetadce1

Congrats !!
How did u came to know that they have sent the reference letter for verification?


----------



## ils2_fly

Sreekanth said:


> Hi shwetadce1
> 
> Congrats !!
> How did u came to know that they have sent the reference letter for verification?


I want to add with Sreekanth, did they send reference letter to current employer or to all.

Thanks


----------



## shwetadce1

My manager called me and asked me if I am planning to go to Australia ... They got the letter from embassy for verification of all the documents.


----------



## shwetadce1

They did sent it to current company. I am not sure if the sent it to the previous companies also. They don't have any way to contact me - my prev organizations



ils2_fly said:


> I want to add with Sreekanth, did they send reference letter to current employer or to all.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## irfan1011

*medicals for subclass 190*

Hi,

I was been invited to lodge visa 190 this morning, I have fulfilled all the essentials required and uploaded the attachments, I have a query regarding Organising medicals, do i have wait untill a case officer is allocated! or should I download the form from skill select which is taking ages to download! guys plzz help


----------



## ALLSTAR

*189 Grant*

Hi guys,

I wanted to thank you all for the useful info you guys shared with me and helped me in the process of my application. I got my 189 Grant today 

Here is my timeline:

EOI 189 (75p): 18-09 | Invitation: 01-10 | Applied: 26-10 | Ackn: 29-10 | CO: 14-11 |
Meds: 29-11 | PCC (US): 09-11 | PCC(india) : 13-12 | Grant : 17-12. lane:


----------



## ALLSTAR

Irfan 1011 You dont have to wait for CO to get the medicals done. Get it done now and submit those documents so you dont have to wait when CO ask for them.


----------



## seshakunapuli

Hi , 
I had received invite on 14oct and applied for 189 on 06dec . 
I uploaded passport , ielts , acs letter and marriage certificate .

My wife had work permit and experince in aus. However i did not get her skills assesed as i did nt need it.

Now in the recommnded docs i am being asked for evidence of work, can i submit the aus tax returns an payg?

Also even iam being askes for evidance of work, will the letter feom acs be sudficient as it clearly states my work exp of aus.

And lastly what other docs/forms may be required , while i am waiting for CO to ask for PCC and Medicals , i can get them early but is ut advisable to wait till CO asks and arethere any other docs/forms reqd please


----------



## irfan1011

Hi,

I was been invited to lodge visa 190 this morning, I have fulfilled all the essentials required and uploaded the attachments, I have a query regarding Organising medicals, do i have wait untill a case officer is allocated! or should I download the form from skill select which is taking ages to download! guys plzz help


----------



## irfan1011

Do I need to download any special forms from skillselect for medicals apart form form 26 and 160, as i am unable to download the form which states ''Organise your health examinations" what's there in this download!!!


----------



## AUSA

Recieved below text from health stretegies about my medical status .. what is the meaning of that ? 

Enquiries in relation to your application or the status of your health case, should be directed to your case officer or visa processing centre; as they will be able to see when results have been finalised within the DIAC visa processing system.


----------



## AUSA

Recieved below text from health stretegies about my medical status .. what is the meaning of that ? 

Enquiries in relation to your application or the status of your health case, should be directed to your case officer or visa processing centre; as they will be able to see when results have been finalised within the DIAC visa processing system.


----------



## aneesh123

have been following this thread for quite a while and I should say that you guys are very very helpful.....

I had lodged the application for 189 visa on Nov 2nd and got the acknowledgement on Nov 7th. Got a mail from CO on Dec 5th asking to provide some of the docs which I had already attached online along with the application and the Form 80s for myself and my wife(both of which I had not attached earlier). Had email-ed the requested docs on Dec 9th. I understand that I will not be getting an acknowledgement mail for the docs sent. But wondering how many days should I wait before I enquire about the receipt of the documents sent , because I was given 28 days to respond with the documents and I feel it is safe to check if the docs were received in case the mail the did not reach the CO ( highly unlikely though). Any thoughts on this.....

oh..and the status of the documents which were requested by the CO has been changed to "Requested" in the application..A few have been marked as "not required"...The status for the rest of the documents remain unchanged..


----------



## parism

Hi experts, 
I applied for my 189 a few weeks ago and uploaded all docs except PCC. Now in evisa all document status is still recommended, but I can see the AFP and overseas PCC document has changed to required. I have submitted the PCC docs just the day before the status changed to required. My questions are:
1- does it mean that I have got a CO? I haven't recieved any emails yet. 
2- since I had uploaded the PCC docs just before the status changed to required, do I need to submit the docs again? Or should I just wait for a few days and see if the status changes? Does the status necessarily change to recieved for all docs?
3- since I have not recieved any emails yet, is there a date before which the docs need to be uploaded? I understand that all docs/ clarifications need to be provided in 30 days. From when are the 30 days counted? From the date the email is recieved or from the date when the doc status is changed to required?
Please advise. 
Thanks for your time.


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi,

I got my CO today. He is from Adelaide team 4.
Requested PCC only. Does that mean my medicals are fine???
required documents are what ever the documents in Request checklist.pdf rite??

Cheers
Wiz


----------



## Sreekanth

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my CO today. He is from Adelaide team 4.
> Requested PCC only. Does that mean my medicals are fine???
> required documents are what ever the documents in Request checklist.pdf rite??
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


what is ur CO initials?
if medicals are not asked it does not necessarily mean that they are finalized although it could be a possibility. One thing for sure is ur medicals are accessible to ur CO.

yeah what ever is mentioned Request checklist.pdf has to be sent.


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi mate,

Initials are JL.

How can I find if meds are finalized?

Cheers
Wiz




Sreekanth said:


> what is ur CO initials?
> if medicals are not asked it does not necessarily mean that they are finalized although it could be a possibility. One thing for sure is ur medicals are accessible to ur CO.
> 
> yeah what ever is mentioned Request checklist.pdf has to be sent.


----------



## Sreekanth

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Initials are JL.
> 
> How can I find if meds are finalized?
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


send an email to [email protected] requesting for status of ur medicals and they will repy in 2 working days


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi Sri,

Do you know what details I should provide them in my mail?

Cheers
Wiz



Sreekanth said:


> send an email to [email protected] requesting for status of ur medicals and they will repy in 2 working days


----------



## Sreekanth

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi Sri,
> 
> Do you know what details I should provide them in my mail?
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


Ur TRN number, Full name, Passport number, and date of birth.

I think Just TRN would suffice.. but i provided all the above.


----------



## rkumar1

krisho007 said:


> I got my grant today. :clap2:
> 
> Had applied on 7th November. My documents' status changed on 27th Nov, but no one contacted me for long time. The I called DIAC on 12th Dec, and they said theat CO is already allocated and he will contact me in couple of days. On 13th Dec I was contacted by CO for some docs. Submitted them on 14th and today got the visa.
> 
> Good luck to all.



Congratulations on your success...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## WaitForDestiny

Sreekanth said:


> Ur TRN number, Full name, Passport number, and date of birth.
> 
> I think Just TRN would suffice.. but i provided all the above.


In my case they say medical is finalized and available for CO. Does it mean there is no problem and its done?


----------



## getsetgo

WaitForDestiny said:


> In my case they say medical is finalized and available for CO. Does it mean there is no problem and its done?


yes..it means u dont have to worry about your medicals at all..


----------



## WaitForDestiny

getsetgo said:


> yes..it means u dont have to worry about your medicals at all..


I don't know whats happening at their end. I have mailed them all the documents they asked for (in 3-4 chunks, not all of them together, at different times) and also uploaded them, more than a week ago. The problem is when I looked at my visa application the status is still "Requested" and interestingly the date is today's. I am not sure why the date has changed to today even though status was "Requested" since the time they asked for document (3 weeks back). Does it mean somehow documents are not reaching them..............weird .


----------



## aneesh123

Hi,

Could any one here please let me know how long should I wait after sending all the docs to CO for checking if everything has been received or not? 
fyi, I had mailed all the docs requested by the CO on 9th Dec.


----------



## WaitForDestiny

aneesh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could any one here please let me know how long should I wait after sending all the docs to CO for checking if everything has been received or not?
> fyi, I had mailed all the docs requested by the CO on 9th Dec.


If my case is an example then there is no point in contacting them, most of the time they won't reply. Make sure all your docs are in order and pray to lord.
Alternatively you can mail them bi- monthly to inquire. Medical related queries can be forwarded to global health and others to their call centers.
best of luck.


----------



## aneesh123

WaitForDestiny said:


> If my case is an example then there is no point in contacting them, most of the time they won't reply. Make sure all your docs are in order and pray to lord.
> Alternatively you can mail them bi- monthly to inquire. Medical related queries can be forwarded to global health and others to their call centers.
> best of luck.


Thank you...Do you mean that we will not get satisfactory answers even if we call them and check? I remember that I had 28 days to sent the extra docs requested. Now if the CO does not respond before that, how am I to make sure that he/she has received the docs which I mailed?


----------



## krisho007

Sreekanth said:


> Hi krisho007
> Congrats for ur Grant.!!
> 
> can u please update the following.
> 
> 1) Which team did ur CO belong to? and initials?
> _Same Adelaide team. not sure about the initials._
> 
> 2) How many years of overseas experience have u claimed?
> _8+ years. 4 employers._
> 
> 3) what are the Docs did u upload initially for employment proof? (did u provided all the Bank statement/Tax documents for full experience claimed?)
> _Employment certificate for previous 3, and Stat Declaration for the current one.
> 3 to 4 salary slips (all latest during employment) for each of them. No bank statements were given. Offer letters for each of them. Thats it._
> 
> 4) What are the additional docs asked by ur CO?
> _I gave PP as the birth proof but he wanted something other than PP. So gave my School certificate.
> Form 80_
> 
> 5) are u aware of any employment verification done in ur case?
> _I do not think so._
> 
> 6) your occupation code?
> _Developer Programmer_
> 
> Thanks!!


I have answered above after each question.


----------



## krisho007

I want to update something good that happened to my friend.

*If you are waiting for FBI clearance, *
Once you pay the fee and send the docs to FBI, scan all those receipts and upload in the DIAC site. CO granted the visa without waiting for the FBI clearance. You may be lucky too.


----------



## WaitForDestiny

aneesh123 said:


> Thank you...Do you mean that we will not get satisfactory answers even if we call them and check? I remember that I had 28 days to sent the extra docs requested. Now if the CO does not respond before that, how am I to make sure that he/she has received the docs which I mailed?


You can't call a CO, you can only mail them. The call center number they have provided will only be able to provide limited information. Inquiry regarding receiving of documents can be made to call center.


----------



## aneesh123

WaitForDestiny said:


> You can't call a CO, you can only mail them. The call center number they have provided will only be able to provide limited information. Inquiry regarding receiving of documents can be made to call center.


Thank you...Will try calling them after waiting for may be a week more...


----------



## GulPak

Need comments on this situation.
Me and my family has completed medicals on 29th Nov at IOM. But unfortunately my results couldn't uploaded in ehealth. IOM staff saying due to some technical error your account is not opening and we can't upload your result. Though my family medicals have been submitted.What should i do now?

Thanks and Regards


----------



## fringe123

Hi all,

I lodged my Visa application through a migration agent after receiving the invitation.
Is there anyway I could check the status of it myself without contacting the agent as they are not providing me with the login details.


----------



## nav.mahajan

GulPak said:


> Need comments on this situation.
> Me and my family has completed medicals on 29th Nov at IOM. But unfortunately my results couldn't uploaded in ehealth. IOM staff saying due to some technical error your account is not opening and we can't upload your result. Though my family medicals have been submitted.What should i do now?
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Nedd to let this know to health strategies or HOC.... or CO if assigned... they will try to fix this for you... 

as per my knowledge... the test are good for 10 days... but not very sure about this info... so you need to clarify this also with the health ppl....


----------



## Arpitwaj

shwetadce1 said:


> My manager called me and asked me if I am planning to go to Australia ... They got the letter from embassy for verification of all the documents.


You are an offshore Applicant ? Can you elaborate what sort of letter/ attachment were sent to your organisation.


----------



## msvayani

GulPak said:


> Need comments on this situation.
> Me and my family has completed medicals on 29th Nov at IOM. But unfortunately my results couldn't uploaded in ehealth. IOM staff saying due to some technical error your account is not opening and we can't upload your result. Though my family medicals have been submitted.What should i do now?
> 
> Thanks and Regards


Nothing you can do really apart from informing your CO that you have done your medicals. It's duty of IOM itself to sort out the error with the help of DIAC.


----------



## ausmover

WaitForDestiny said:


> You can't call a CO, you can only mail them. The call center number they have provided will only be able to provide limited information. Inquiry regarding receiving of documents can be made to call center.


Hi WaitForDestiny,

Have you tried calling the call centre from India about receipt of documents enquiry? Are they able to confirm that documents have been received at their end?

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## naseefoz

shwetadce1 said:


> Hi Naseefoz,
> 
> I got my VISA grant notification mail today !!! YAYYY!!!
> 
> These were my timelines -
> 1) 12 Oct 12 -> application lodged
> 2) 2 Nov 12 -> CO was assigned and he asked for PCC and medicals
> 3) 30 Nov 12 -> I got my medicals done and sent the docs to CO on 3 Dec 2012
> 4) My medicals got referred and they got finalized today only. As soon as they were finalized I got the grant letter .
> 
> Apart from the above info - they sent the reference letter to my companies for verification during the process.
> 
> All the best for your VISA!!!!
> Shweta


shwetha,

Congrats on your visa grant.

What are all the documents did the co ask you upon allottment?

I got a mail form him that he is in the process of undertaking a preliminary assessment of my application.what should i consider this mail as?

I am bit tensed as neither of my e visa status or the mail from CO is showing a positive sign.

Need your suggestions.

BTW whats your occupation and how many years of experience do u have?


----------



## ramoz

I am just skeptical about the employment verification under the below mentioned situations

1. My first company which i have worked 7 years back for a period of 10 months was closed due to recession. However, this experience was accounted in ACS Assessment.

2. I have already resigned in my current company and how does this matter? Do we need to report to the case officer?

Please advise

-Rams


----------



## TV Buff

Hey Guys! Been following the posts on this forum for quite a while. Thought I'd sit down and actually register today, so I could make a few tiny contributions myself. Anyway, had my case officer allocated on the 17th of November. Emailed him all the documents on the 19th (Since he couldn't access the documents I'd already attached via the portal). Haven't heard from him since. Well, fingers crossed I suppose.


----------



## RR

shwetadce1 said:


> Hi Naseefoz,
> 
> I got my VISA grant notification mail today !!! YAYYY!!!
> 
> These were my timelines -
> 1) 12 Oct 12 -> application lodged
> 2) 2 Nov 12 -> CO was assigned and he asked for PCC and medicals
> 3) 30 Nov 12 -> I got my medicals done and sent the docs to CO on 3 Dec 2012
> 4) My medicals got referred and they got finalized today only. As soon as they were finalized I got the grant letter .
> 
> Apart from the above info - they sent the reference letter to my companies for verification during the process.
> 
> All the best for your VISA!!!!
> Shweta


congratz... it was pretty fast! 

what about the reference letter?? are they sending the reference letter u provided to DIAC for verification?


----------



## WaitForDestiny

ausmover said:


> Hi WaitForDestiny,
> 
> Have you tried calling the call centre from India about receipt of documents enquiry? Are they able to confirm that documents have been received at their end?
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


yes I have, they say documents have been received nothing pending on my end. But when I see my visa application nothing has changed except dates to update my documents, which is a bit confusing 

In case there is some discrepancy in the documents do CO inform or I have to follow some other channel to confirm that.

Thanks


----------



## Sreekanth

ramoz said:


> I am just skeptical about the employment verification under the below mentioned situations
> 
> 1. My first company which i have worked 7 years back for a period of 10 months was closed due to recession. However, this experience was accounted in ACS Assessment.
> 
> 2. I have already resigned in my current company and how does this matter? Do we need to report to the case officer?
> 
> Please advise
> 
> -Rams


Hi
I have exactly same situation as urs, my first company where i worked for one year has closed down and ACS has considered it in my total of 8 years of experience.

I didn't have offer letter from that company nor pay slips all i had was reference letter, salary ceft and service ceft.

When CO was allocated to me, i was not (not yet ) asked for any further evidence of employment for my 1st company 

Also my agent informed me that the chances of verifying with old employer is less although i am not convinced with this opinion. I have seen instances in this forum where only recent 4 years of proof was asked for a total of 6 years experience claimed.

furthermore, even if company is closed down there will be sufficient data to say that it did existed and data about employees will be retained and am sure third party agencies know how to get it.

Pls update ur signature..


----------



## kemee

Hi All,

I have lodged application and in status it is showing "In Progress", I have uploaded all the documents. could any one clarify my below queries

1) When application status will change from "In Progress" to some other status.
2) Can I go ahead with Medical & PCC in advance and attached doc with it?
3) I have heard that for online application you need to downloaded form 26 and 160 with pre populated information? from where I Can get these form as my pre-populated info ? 
4) in my EOI I can see still button for Apply visa, is this correct?


----------



## bdg

seshakunapuli said:


> Hi ,
> I had received invite on 14oct and applied for 189 on 06dec .
> I uploaded passport , ielts , acs letter and marriage certificate .
> 
> My wife had work permit and experince in aus. However i did not get her skills assesed as i did nt need it.
> 
> Now in the recommnded docs i am being asked for evidence of work, can i submit the aus tax returns an payg?
> 
> Also even iam being askes for evidance of work, will the letter feom acs be sudficient as it clearly states my work exp of aus.
> 
> And lastly what other docs/forms may be required , while i am waiting for CO to ask for PCC and Medicals , i can get them early but is ut advisable to wait till CO asks and arethere any other docs/forms reqd please



Once you have a CO, he/she will inform you of the documents you must upload if your have not yet uploaded what they want. Don't worry all the recommended documents for now, it is standard and on everyones.


----------



## kemee

bdg said:


> Once you have a CO, he/she will inform you of the documents you must upload if your have not yet uploaded what they want. Don't worry all the recommended documents for now, it is standard and on everyones.


can we go ahead with medical and PCC before CO ask or we need to do it after CO ask?

I heard that there are some 26 & 160 pre populated form with your info and that you need to use for your medical.. from where I Can get it?


----------



## bdg

kemee said:


> can we go ahead with medical and PCC before CO ask or we need to do it after CO ask?
> 
> I heard that there are some 26 & 160 pre populated form with your info and that you need to use for your medical.. from where I Can get it?


You can do it now before a CO is assigned. Click on arrange health requirements and select the clinic/s you will be using. You then answer some questions about your health and submit. You will then receive a referral letter that you take with you for you medicals. Some information is already there, others you will need to fill in.


----------



## kemee

bdg said:


> You can do it now before a CO is assigned. Click on arrange health requirements and select the clinic/s you will be using. You then answer some questions about your health and submit. You will then receive a referral letter that you take with you for you medicals. Some information is already there, others you will need to fill in.


Hey.. thanks for your reply,

In form 26, form below field what would be value?

Have you lodged a visa application? YES
AT which Office ?______________


----------



## aneesh123

kemee said:


> can we go ahead with medical and PCC before CO ask or we need to do it after CO ask?
> 
> I heard that there are some 26 & 160 pre populated form with your info and that you need to use for your medical.. from where I Can get it?


Hi,
Its your choice to be ready with the medicals and/or PCC before the CO asks for them. In case you have not submitted along with the application, CO is anyway going to ask for them. If you have them ready, it may save you time. I had kept them ready even before the CO asked me as I had heard that PCC could take time if you are not staying in the address mentioned in the passport(as was my case).


----------



## bdg

kemee said:


> Hey.. thanks for your reply,
> 
> In form 26, form below field what would be value?
> 
> Have you lodged a visa application? YES
> AT which Office ?______________


Yes, I lodged 18 November (online) and awaiting for medicals to be finalised. What number are you referring to in form 26?


----------



## kemee

bdg said:


> Yes, I lodged 18 November (online) and awaiting for medicals to be finalised. What number are you referring to in form 26?


in Form 26...

question 12 & 14 what would be the value for this ?


----------



## bdg

kemee said:


> in Form 26...
> 
> question 12 & 14 what would be the value for this ?


question 12 - are you in Australia? I put mine down as online as I did not lodge at any specific office. If you are using an agent, you could put your agents company's name down aswell. (I did as I am using an agent). Maybe someone else can sure there answers aswell. I have had no problems.

question 14 - if none of those is your situation then you tick NO on each one


----------



## AnneChristina

bdg said:


> question 12 - are you in Australia? I put mine down as online as I did not lodge at any specific office. If you are using an agent, you could put your agents company's name down aswell. (I did as I am using an agent). Maybe someone else can sure there answers aswell. I have had no problems.
> 
> question 14 - if none of those is your situation then you tick NO on each one


Re question 12: I had put "online" and the lady at the health clinic did not accept that answer. She told me to check my acknowledgement letter and put whichever office issued that letter. There was one case of someone who received the acknowledgement from Adelaide and the CO from Brisbane, but anyways, I would just have a look at the letter and use that location.


----------



## dragonery

*Overseas Police certificate takes forever*

Not sure if anyone shares the same view, but i think Overseas Police certificate is taking forever and is what drags down the process of the application.

Timeline for me:
Invited on: 16th Nov
Application submitted on: 16th Nov
Acknowledgment letter received on: 22nd Nov
Overseas Police certificate submitted on: 23rd Nov
Case officer allocated: 11th Dec and only asked for Overseas Police Certificate

.....Still waiting for a response from CO... :/


----------



## chandu_799

AnneChristina said:


> Re question 12: I had put "online" and the lady at the health clinic did not accept that answer. She told me to check my acknowledgement letter and put whichever office issued that letter. There was one case of someone who received the acknowledgement from Adelaide and the CO from Brisbane, but anyways, I would just have a look at the letter and use that location.


I filled it as eVisa-online. However i just looked it at the acknowledgement letter and found it from Adelaide. I guess this should be ok.

BTW, i made a typo in filling the passport details for data of issue/date of expire. Selected 31-Jun-2010 instead of 31-Aug-2010. Planning to update CO once assigned and take it forward.


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi,

When I logged into my skillselect account, everything is gone. All the documents (even the list which says required/received, etc.)

Whats going on?? Is it the same for all?

CHeers
Wiz


----------



## Sreekanth

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I logged into my skillselect account, everything is gone. All the documents (even the list which says required/received, etc.)
> 
> Whats going on?? Is it the same for all?
> 
> CHeers
> Wiz


I think it's grant sign ...  .. for sure......
other can confirm


----------



## wizkid0319

Budy its still "in Progress" though.

Cheers
Wiz




Sreekanth said:


> I think it's grant sign ...  .. for sure......
> other can confirm


----------



## Sreekanth

wizkid0319 said:


> Budy its still "in Progress" though.
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


did u get any mail like ur skillselect account is removed or something like that? if so then it's a guaranteed 'grant' sign..

I think people who got grant can comment ..


----------



## rkumar1

wizkid0319 said:


> Budy its still "in Progress" though.
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


As per previous feedback from others it's grants Sign:ranger:


----------



## wizkid0319

Nope still I didnt get any email.

Cheers
wiz



Sreekanth said:


> did u get any mail like ur skillselect account is removed or something like that? if so then it's a guaranteed 'grant' sign..
> 
> I think people who got grant can comment ..


----------



## chattri

irfan1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was been invited to lodge visa 190 this morning, I have fulfilled all the essentials required and uploaded the attachments, I have a query regarding Organising medicals, do i have wait untill a case officer is allocated! or should I download the form from skill select which is taking ages to download! guys plzz help


Hi irfan

You dont have to wait for the CO to get allotted..you can just download the form and get your medicals done..
If you have ehealth clinic in your area then you take an appointment & visit them with the filled ehealth form and get your medicals done.


----------



## Jit

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum, like to brief you about our case.
Me n my finance applied for visa 189, fortunately got an invetation on 17 dec 2012.
she is a primary applicant n I as a dependent.Our marriage date is 1/1/2013.
So my question is shall we apply for visa now or wait till 1st jan 2013.
We want to finished this process & move to AU ASAP.

Please furnish your valuable advice.

Cheers 
Jit


----------



## nav.mahajan

chattri said:


> Hi irfan
> 
> You dont have to wait for the CO to get allotted..you can just download the form and get your medicals done..
> If you have ehealth clinic in your area then you take an appointment & visit them with the filled ehealth form and get your medicals done.


Do confirm from them... Whether they can see ur details in ehealth or not....

Coz if they r not able to... Then have to mail health ppl to make it visible for them... Or get health request IDs... Many ppl faced this problem....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> congratz... it was pretty fast!
> 
> what about the reference letter?? are they sending the reference letter u provided to DIAC for verification?


Hi Buddy,

Can you please share the e mail from which you got the ACK after filling visa?? I cant find it any where in my mail box 

IPS~


----------



## aneesh123

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I logged into my skillselect account, everything is gone. All the documents (even the list which says required/received, etc.)
> 
> Whats going on?? Is it the same for all?
> 
> CHeers
> Wiz


Same happened to me one day after the CO got allocated....It was restored to the previous state the next day itself...At that time i thought it might have been a technical glitch...


----------



## wizkid0319

Can you please update your timeline??
Cheers
Wiz



aneesh123 said:


> Same happened to me one day after the CO got allocated....It was restored to the previous state the next day itself...At that time i thought it might have been a technical glitch...


----------



## nav.mahajan

IPS said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Can you please share the e mail from which you got the ACK after filling visa?? I cant find it any where in my mail box
> 
> IPS~


This is the mail ID [email protected] ....


----------



## trucpham1911

Dear all,

I lodged for Visa 190 on 28/11, received ack letter on 10/12 and today my CO (Victoria LAMB 60016445 GSM Case Officer - Team 33) sent me a request check list asked for evidence of character and evidence of health (PCC and medicals). I can do PCC, but i confuse about medical check. We can do ehealth (online health processing) in vietnam but i must provide my HAP letter (medical examination list) which was not provided by my CO. I don't know what to do now. 

Anybody can help? Is anyone being processed by this CO?


----------



## nav.mahajan

trucpham1911 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I lodged for Visa 190 on 28/11, received ack letter on 10/12 and today my CO (Victoria LAMB 60016445 GSM Case Officer - Team 33) sent me a request check list asked for evidence of character and evidence of health (PCC and medicals). I can do PCC, but i confuse about medical check. We can do ehealth (online health processing) in vietnam but i must provide my HAP letter (medical examination list) which was not provided by my CO. I don't know what to do now.
> 
> Anybody can help? Is anyone being processed by this CO?


You need to check the ehealth clinic in veitnam..... you can do your meds over there... n as CO has asked for your meds.. your details will be visible in the ehealth to be uploaded online.... 

Moreover, you can write an email to [email protected] for the health request id's if you want...


----------



## IPS

nav.mahajan said:


> This is the mail ID [email protected] ....


Thanks for the info Nav. And how is ur planning going on?? When r u planning to move??

Do share !!

IPS~


----------



## nav.mahajan

IPS said:


> Thanks for the info Nav. And how is ur planning going on?? When r u planning to move??
> 
> Do share !!
> 
> IPS~


planning to go..... somewhere in feb.... lets see....


----------



## rkv146

*PCC progress*

Hii All,

I applied for PCC yesterday from the PSK here... Finally the accepted my application, but unfortunately I could not get the PCC.. My new passport was issued on Oct 18th and the Police had finished verification on November 5th. However the PSK is saying the Police report has not come so they cant give PCC... They said once the Police report is complete I will get an sms and will have to collect PCC from RPO..

ANy idea how much time will this take...

Should I go and speak with Commissioner Office or just wait...

Suggestions are welcome..

Ia m in the final stage of the application, MY CO sent a Mail with TRIM... Stating everything is fine and he is just waiting for my PCC..

Regards
RK


----------



## IPS

nav.mahajan said:


> planning to go..... somewhere in feb.... lets see....


I have my friends already in SA. Just a suggestion the best time to go is MAY-JUN as at that time job market is at its best. No offenses to your planning though.

IPS~


----------



## Sreekanth

rkv146 said:


> Hii All,
> 
> I applied for PCC yesterday from the PSK here... Finally the accepted my application, but unfortunately I could not get the PCC.. My new passport was issued on Oct 18th and the Police had finished verification on November 5th. However the PSK is saying the Police report has not come so they cant give PCC... They said once the Police report is complete I will get an sms and will have to collect PCC from RPO..
> 
> ANy idea how much time will this take...
> 
> Should I go and speak with Commissioner Office or just wait...
> 
> Suggestions are welcome..
> 
> Ia m in the final stage of the application, MY CO sent a Mail with TRIM... Stating everything is fine and he is just waiting for my PCC..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hi RK
I don't think u can speed up the PCC process as the police verification will take time , what u can do is keep contacting the local police station for updates.

and have u requested a status update from ur CO? or did ur CO mailed proactively to u that the status is TRIM and waiting only for PCC?


----------



## rkv146

nav.mahajan said:


> planning to go..... somewhere in feb.... lets see....


Hii Naveen,

Congrats on the Grant!!! Somehow missed your post....
ALL the Best!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> Hi RK
> I don't think u can speed up the PCC process as the police verification will take time , what u can do is keep contacting the local police station for updates.
> 
> and have u requested a status update from ur CO? or did ur CO mailed proactively to u that the status is TRIM and waiting only for PCC?


Hii Sreekanth,

The Local police verification happened on November 5th itself and its more than one month now, I wonder why the status has not been updated. I just contacted the Police who came to do verification, he said he will check with Commissioner's office and update me the status by EOD today..

I did not contact the CO. I sent my CO all the docs he requested on Dec14th except my PCC and She was nice to reply me immediately on Monday Dec 17th , Thanking me for documents and stating TRIM and that she is now just waiting for my PCC...

Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth

rkv146 said:


> Hii Sreekanth,
> 
> The Local police verification happened on November 5th itself and its more than one month now, I wonder why the status has not been updated. I just contacted the Police who came to do verification, he said he will check with Commissioner's office and update me the status by EOD today..
> 
> I did not contact the CO. I sent my CO all the docs he requested on Dec14th except my PCC and She was nice to reply me immediately on Monday Dec 17th , Thanking me for documents and stating TRIM and that she is now just waiting for my PCC...
> 
> Regards
> RK


I think it's good to check with commissiner's office.. after all u loose nothing..

and u are very lucky to get such a nice CO.. i have sent all the docs on 7th dec to my CO and i haven't heard back from her.. even i did not receive any ack for documents sent..

all the best..


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> I think it's good to check with commissiner's office.. after all u loose nothing..
> 
> and u are very lucky to get such a nice CO.. i have sent all the docs on 7th dec to my CO and i haven't heard back from her.. even i did not receive any ack for documents sent..
> 
> all the best..


It depends on person to person.. I think in the Auto reply it is clearly mentioned that CO do not acknowledge document receipt mails..

It could be that my CO is very nice or may be she thought to be courteous to reply as I had made her job very easy with a detailed mail and the document attachment and guidelines!!!!

Planning to check with the Poilice Tomorrow.. 

Regards
RK


----------



## IPS

Hi Folks,

I had applied visa on 7th Dec but till date i do not have an ACK! 

Can anyone please suggest what can be done in this context??

Thanks in advance
IPS~


----------



## aneesh123

wizkid0319 said:


> Can you please update your timeline??
> Cheers
> Wiz


Done...


----------



## karmur2012

Same thing happened to my PCC. After waiting for 1 month got my PCC. I have applied at Marathalli PSK. local police verification happened in next 3 days of submitting the application. 

I got the confirmation from the local police station that it has been uploaded online and it is pending with commissioner office. I went to commissioner office and came to know the person who was handling the case was on leave and after he came to work, he forgot to send my application to Passport office.

If your in Bangalore, you can check the status with them in phone, it is fast and don't want to waste your time in travel.

Bangalore Commissioner office contact no to check the PCC and Passport status is - 080 - 22207055.



rkv146 said:


> It depends on person to person.. I think in the Auto reply it is clearly mentioned that CO do not acknowledge document receipt mails..
> 
> It could be that my CO is very nice or may be she thought to be courteous to reply as I had made her job very easy with a detailed mail and the document attachment and guidelines!!!!
> 
> Planning to check with the Poilice Tomorrow..
> 
> Regards
> RK


----------



## rkv146

karmur2012 said:


> Same thing happened to my PCC. After waiting for 1 month got my PCC. I have applied at Marathalli PSK. local police verification happened in next 3 days of submitting the application.
> 
> I got the confirmation from the local police station that it has been uploaded online and it is pending with commissioner office. I went to commissioner office and came to know the person who was handling the case was on leave and after he came to work, he forgot to send my application to Passport office.
> 
> If your in Bangalore, you can check the status with them in phone, it is fast and don't want to waste your time in travel.
> 
> Bangalore Commissioner office contact no to check the PCC and Passport status is - 080 - 22207055.


Thanks Karmur for the detailed Reply... Unfortunately I am in Coimbatore....

I had got the New passport long way back and I thought since the local verification happened in 1st week of November, the report would have reached the Passport office by now. but it seems otherwise..
commissioner's office Tomorrow and find out.


----------



## rks890

trucpham1911 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I lodged for Visa 190 on 28/11, received ack letter on 10/12 and today my CO (Victoria LAMB 60016445 GSM Case Officer - Team 33) sent me a request check list asked for evidence of character and evidence of health (PCC and medicals). I can do PCC, but i confuse about medical check. We can do ehealth (online health processing) in vietnam but i must provide my HAP letter (medical examination list) which was not provided by my CO. I don't know what to do now.
> 
> Anybody can help? Is anyone being processed by this CO?


For HAP id, if not in the system , mail your CO , he will send it to you..


----------



## WaitForDestiny

Friends I have a query, this one I asked in the past but in a different way. I got PCC done for my wife around 5 months back which I have sent to CO (2 weeks back). Around a month back we got her passport re-issued for address change since marriage and endorsing spouse name. Just wanted to confirm if the PCC I have sent to CO is valid or do I have to apply for fresh PCC.


----------



## rkv146

WaitForDestiny said:


> Friends I have a query, this one I asked in the past but in a different way. I got PCC done for my wife around 5 months back which I have sent to CO (2 weeks back). Around a month back we got her passport re-issued for address change since marriage and endorsing spouse name. Just wanted to confirm if the PCC I have sent to CO is valid or do I have to apply for fresh PCC.



Hii,

I think it would completely Depend on the CO, since your wife's PCC would have mentioned the Old Passport Number and in the Visa application you would have given her New passport Number.... 
Just wait for the CO to Ask you for New PCC. In the meanwhile what you can do is, check whether the Police verification and Report is completed for your wife's New Passport. This information can be accessed from the PSK enquiry counter...If the Verification is done and complete, then if the CO asks for new PCC you can get it in one day.

Regards
RK


----------



## sach_1213

trucpham1911 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I lodged for Visa 190 on 28/11, received ack letter on 10/12 and today my CO (Victoria LAMB 60016445 GSM Case Officer - Team 33) sent me a request check list asked for evidence of character and evidence of health (PCC and medicals). I can do PCC, but i confuse about medical check. We can do ehealth (online health processing) in vietnam but i must provide my HAP letter (medical examination list) which was not provided by my CO. I don't know what to do now.
> 
> Anybody can help? Is anyone being processed by this CO?


I had the same CO n she mailed me and asked me the things she asked u. About medical examination there would be a link under ur name Organise Your health Exam. Click that link n organise ur medical test. She mailed me n told this thing that no hap ids in new system now. Hope it helps


----------



## manu2029

rkv146 said:


> Hii Sreekanth,
> 
> The Local police verification happened on November 5th itself and its more than one month now, I wonder why the status has not been updated. I just contacted the Police who came to do verification, he said he will check with Commissioner's office and update me the status by EOD today..
> 
> I did not contact the CO. I sent my CO all the docs he requested on Dec14th except my PCC and She was nice to reply me immediately on Monday Dec 17th , Thanking me for documents and stating TRIM and that she is now just waiting for my PCC...
> 
> Regards
> RK


I had a similar issue with getting the PCC. The local police are not co-operative and everything works only when you pay money. I was reluctant to pay money and my PCC was delayed by almost 2 months. 

This is how I got the PPC. 
1)Contact the commissioner office. Its better to call their number than visit. When you givethem the application number ,they will sent some e-mail to your local Police station immediately. 

2)Then give the police station the requested address proof , ID etc. They send it back to commissioner office. The commissioner office will send it to passport office. 

3)The status will not be updated in the passport office portals website even if they have received the police verification. For this you have to go to the passport office ( passport seva kendra). They will check and issue you the PCC immediately.


----------



## rkv146

manu2029 said:


> I had a similar issue with getting the PCC. The local police are not co-operative and everything works only when you pay money. I was reluctant to pay money and my PCC was delayed by almost 2 months.
> 
> This is how I got the PPC.
> 1)Contact the commissioner office. Its better to call their number than visit. When you givethem the application number ,they will sent some e-mail to your local Police station immediately.
> 
> 2)Then give the police station the requested address proof , ID etc. They send it back to commissioner office. The commissioner office will send it to passport office.
> 
> 3)The status will not be updated in the passport office portals website even if they have received the police verification. For this you have to go to the passport office ( passport seva kendra). They will check and issue you the PCC immediately.


Thanks Manu,

But in case the Local police Verification has already happened on November 5th.. So do you think There will be another round of verification in Local Police Station??

Or should I just find out from Commissioner's Office as to why my verification Report has not been forwarded to Passport office?

Regards
RK


----------



## manu2029

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Manu,
> 
> But in case the Local police Verification has already happened on November 5th.. So do you think There will be another round of verification in Local Police Station??
> 
> Or should I just find out from Commissioner's Office as to why my verification Report has not been forwarded to Passport office?
> 
> Regards
> RK


As I said, in my case even after the local police verification, the status in the PSK website kept showing police verification to be completed. I am not sure which city you are in(mine is bangalore). Call the commissioner office. Provide the application number and they will help you. Keep in mind that the phone number is always busy and you may have to keep trying continuously for 20-30 minutes or more. 

Also directly go to the PSK and ask tell them that verification happened. They will only check then and issue the certificate. 

If none of these work you have the option of RTI which is again a very simple form to fill and speed post. If you apply for RTI you will surely get the PCC within a week.


----------



## nav.mahajan

IPS said:


> I have my friends already in SA. Just a suggestion the best time to go is MAY-JUN as at that time job market is at its best. No offenses to your planning though.
> 
> IPS~


Job market becomes hot post Jan... n is hot till June-july.... after that there is slowness in market... I have observed this for whole year....


----------



## AUSA

Guys pls advise urgently - I cant obtain Saudi PCC while living in Dubai. I want to make a statutory Declaration for the same. Can anyone help me with some contact details of anyone who can witness that - i already tried DavidSon but they replied they are not doing this anymore.. anyone please share ur experiences ? waiting replies


----------



## AUSA

Guys pls advise urgently - I cant obtain Saudi PCC while living in Dubai. I want to make a statutory Declaration for the same. Can anyone help me with some contact details of anyone who can witness that - i already tried DavidSon but they replied they are not doing this anymore.. anyone please share ur expereinece ? waiting replies


----------



## trucpham1911

nav.mahajan said:


> You need to check the ehealth clinic in veitnam..... you can do your meds over there... n as CO has asked for your meds.. your details will be visible in the ehealth to be uploaded online....
> 
> Moreover, you can write an email to [email protected] for the health request id's if you want...


Thanks a lot. I'll check with the clinic again!


----------



## trucpham1911

rks890 said:


> For HAP id, if not in the system , mail your CO , he will send it to you..


well, it must be on the system, but i can't view it due to system error (


----------



## rks890

trucpham1911 said:


> well, it must be on the system, but i can't view it due to system error (


Please mail these details to your team and state that you are not able to get the HAP id through the system, that is what my agent did and they sent me my HAP id within a week,

Client Name: 
Date of Birth: 
Client ID: 
Application ID: 
File Number:
Transaction Reference Number:
Visa Application Charge Receipt Number: 
Visa Class: Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN)
Date of Visa Application: 18 September 2012
Case Officer:


----------



## trucpham1911

sach_1213 said:


> I had the same CO n she mailed me and asked me the things she asked u. About medical examination there would be a link under ur name Organise Your health Exam. Click that link n organise ur medical test. She mailed me n told this thing that no hap ids in new system now. Hope it helps


Really thanks for your help! It's great that we have the same CO. Has your visa been granted yet? If not, how long have you been waiting? My application was allocated to CO faster than I expected...


----------



## ausmover

*189 Visa Grant received today!!*

Dear friends,

I received my 189 grant today morning!! :cheer2:

A journey that started in July with ACS documentation has finally come to a happy end in 6 months. 

Conveying my sincere thanks to all the forum/thread members for their help and support in this journey!! :clap2: :clap2:

My timelines updated in signature below.

I am flying to Melbourne on 25th Dec along with spouse for a short trip to get my PR validated on first entry. lane: Booked my flight tickets today as well!! 

Wishing you all Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year in advance!! 

:wreath: :xmastree:

Best Regards
Ausmover


----------



## rkumar1

ausmover said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I received my 189 grant today morning!! :cheer2:
> 
> A journey that started in July with ACS documentation has finally come to a happy end in 6 months.
> 
> Conveying my sincere thanks to all the forum/thread members for their help and support in this journey!! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> My timelines updated in signature below.
> 
> I am flying to Melbourne on 25th Dec along with spouse for a short trip to get my PR validated on first entry. lane: Booked my flight tickets today as well!!
> 
> Wishing you all Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year in advance!!
> 
> :wreath: :xmastree:
> 
> Best Regards
> Ausmover



Wow...Ausmover Congratulation on your Grant....you got it on right time...cheers and celebrate Xmas in Ausrtalia...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## immi888

ausmover said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I received my 189 grant today morning!! :cheer2:
> 
> A journey that started in July with ACS documentation has finally come to a happy end in 6 months.
> 
> Conveying my sincere thanks to all the forum/thread members for their help and support in this journey!! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> My timelines updated in signature below.
> 
> I am flying to Melbourne on 25th Dec along with spouse for a short trip to get my PR validated on first entry. lane: Booked my flight tickets today as well!!
> 
> Wishing you all Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year in advance!!
> 
> :wreath: :xmastree:
> 
> Best Regards
> Ausmover


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkumar1

Friends i am done with meds last week on 12/13/2012 . How long it will take Medical center to upload my reports (as schedule medical link is still available in my visa application) and how i come to know that my reports are uploaded and my case is not referred...


----------



## ausmover

rkumar1 said:


> Wow...Ausmover Congratulation on your Grant....you got it on right time...cheers and celebrate Xmas in Ausrtalia...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks Rkumar1 & Immi888!! 

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## ausmover

rkumar1 said:


> Friends i am done with meds last week on 12/13/2012 . How long it will take Medical center to upload my reports (as schedule medical link is still available in my visa application) and how i come to know that my reports are uploaded and my case is not referred...


Hi Rkumar1,

I think usually it should take max 1 week's time for uploading documents. 

For checking whether your reports have been uploaded, you can try writing to: [email protected] mentioning your Name, TRN, Passport Numbers for all applicants, and requesting a confirmation on whether reports have been received. I suggest write to them after 7 days of completing your Medical tests.

If you are lucky, they will reply back to you on the status of your reports. However sometimes, they simply say that Medical reports can be accessed by CO, and that CO will get in touch with you in case there are any issues.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## aneesh123

ausmover said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I received my 189 grant today morning!! :cheer2:
> 
> A journey that started in July with ACS documentation has finally come to a happy end in 6 months.
> 
> Conveying my sincere thanks to all the forum/thread members for their help and support in this journey!! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> My timelines updated in signature below.
> 
> I am flying to Melbourne on 25th Dec along with spouse for a short trip to get my PR validated on first entry. lane: Booked my flight tickets today as well!!
> 
> Wishing you all Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year in advance!!
> 
> :wreath: :xmastree:
> 
> Best Regards
> Ausmover


Congrats....Celebrate a tension free New year.....


----------



## wong0390

rkumar1 said:


> Friends i am done with meds last week on 12/13/2012 . How long it will take Medical center to upload my reports (as schedule medical link is still available in my visa application) and how i come to know that my reports are uploaded and my case is not referred...


Same case as mine. I have done my medicals on 27/11/12 and lodged my 189 application on 29/11/12. However, the status on eVisa system shows health requirements outstanding. I wrote an email to [email protected] 2 days ago enquiring Meds status and still waiting for their response. I think I have a very high chance of being referred.


----------



## karthikdurairajan

Hi,

The Visa consultant I'd hired to help process my Subclass 189 visa screwed up big time and I ended up getting my visa application turned down and in addition now my EOI has been submitted incorrectly (second try). I've been invited but I just realized that she'd claimed 5 points for "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?", although I do have have an Australian degree. How do I amend the change now? If I submit my application, it's very likely to get rejected again. Is there a way I can get in touch with somebody who can amend my record? Thanks.


----------



## sach_1213

trucpham1911 said:


> Really thanks for your help! It's great that we have the same CO. Has your visa been granted yet? If not, how long have you been waiting? My application was allocated to CO faster than I expected...


Same here buddy, even my CO was allocated in 10 days of visa lodgment. Visa not granted yet as my PCC is pending n medicals r scheduled for 22 dec. so had to wait for atleast 15 days to send all docs. Lets hope get the grant after that


----------



## findraj

Just Curious, do the documents turn from recommended to required immediately after you upload them?


----------



## findraj

karthikdurairajan said:


> Hi,
> 
> The Visa consultant I'd hired to help process my Subclass 189 visa screwed up big time and I ended up getting my visa application turned down and in addition now my EOI has been submitted incorrectly (second try). I've been invited but I just realized that she'd claimed 5 points for "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?", although I do have have an Australian degree. How do I amend the change now? If I submit my application, it's very likely to get rejected again. Is there a way I can get in touch with somebody who can amend my record? Thanks.


You need to submit a new EOI, cannot submit application on wrong claim of points.

Is you agent MARA registered, is the agent in India?


----------



## espresso

Hi findraj, 

only some of my documents switched from _recommended _to _required _after the upload, others did not, even though a week has passed since the initial upload. However, all my attachments are shown in the list of uploads. 

I think this is another charming "feature" of the electronic visa system . But oh well, I suppose our COs will notify us if they cannot access some of the documents. 

Let's just relax and enjoy the upcoming holidays... I for one am planning to go skiing :snowman:.

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## findraj

espresso said:


> Hi findraj,
> 
> only some of my documents switched from _recommended _to _required _after the upload, others did not, even though a week has passed since the initial upload. However, all my attachments are shown in the list of uploads.
> 
> I think this is another charming "feature" of the electronic visa system . But oh well, I suppose our COs will notify us if they cannot access some of the documents.
> 
> Let's just relax and enjoy the upcoming holidays... I for one am planning to go skiing :snowman:.
> 
> All the best,
> Monika


Ok, Do we get a mail when the CO is assigned? Anyway, I am just going to spend lot of time with family this year...I have realized that we need to bond more than we do..Spec when we move, We wont be able to see them very often..


----------



## masvirk

Well, when I applied 176-FS in May 2011, I didnt have much idea of visa types and their processing speeds but being cautious I applied for 475-SS in Sept 2011 which got approved in Nov 2011 but at that time seeing the speed of co/visas being granted I didnt applied for it (wish I would have) but to be on the safe side I applied again for 190-SS in SkillSelect and again I got it approved and have received an invite to apply in EOI. I am very much confused now whether to launch a new application or not !!! any sincere advice ????


----------



## findraj

HAPPYYYYY

HOLIDAYS 

TO

ALl


----------



## getsetgo

ausmover said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I received my 189 grant today morning!! :cheer2:
> 
> A journey that started in July with ACS documentation has finally come to a happy end in 6 months.
> 
> Conveying my sincere thanks to all the forum/thread members for their help and support in this journey!! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> My timelines updated in signature below.
> 
> I am flying to Melbourne on 25th Dec along with spouse for a short trip to get my PR validated on first entry. lane: Booked my flight tickets today as well!!
> 
> Wishing you all Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year in advance!!
> 
> :wreath: :xmastree:
> 
> Best Regards
> Ausmover



Kudos Asumover...

and enjoy your vacation  cheers


----------



## RR

sach_1213 said:


> Same here buddy, even my CO was allocated in 10 days of visa lodgment. Visa not granted yet as my PCC is pending n medicals r scheduled for 22 dec. so had to wait for atleast 15 days to send all docs. Lets hope get the grant after that


Sach,

can you pls tell us when you lodged VISA application? i lodged on 4th DEC yet CO was not allocated


----------



## sach_1213

RenovatoR said:


> Sach,
> 
> can you pls tell us when you lodged VISA application? i lodged on 4th DEC yet CO was not allocated


Vetasses +ve 10 aug 12: EOI on 30 aug: WA SS : 19/11/12. Invitation received 20/11/12 Visa Lodged 28 Nov: Ack received: not yet. PCC : Pending. Med: 22/12/12. CO: 11/12/12


----------



## forhad

Alhamdullillah . Today I have got my grant.

Thanks for you support and help.


----------



## ils2_fly

forhad said:


> Alhamdullillah . Today I have got my grant.
> 
> Thanks for you support and help.


Congratulations and best wishes for ur next steps!!

Could u pls. share with us ur experience.........any job verificaitons.........complexitiy...any advice..

Thanks


----------



## RR

sach_1213 said:


> Vetasses +ve 10 aug 12: EOI on 30 aug: WA SS : 19/11/12. Invitation received 20/11/12 Visa Lodged 28 Nov: Ack received: not yet. PCC : Pending. Med: 22/12/12. CO: 11/12/12


thanks a lot sach, they are too slow for me


----------



## forhad

ils2_fly said:


> Congratulations and best wishes for ur next steps!!
> 
> Could u pls. share with us ur experience.........any job verificaitons.........complexitiy...any advice..
> 
> Thanks


Thanks a lot.

Job Verification: Aus Embassy called to my all employers except one.
Medical: 2 months 16 days to finalize.

I had no other issue except CO was allocated so lately.


----------



## nishaon

forhad said:


> Alhamdullillah . Today I have got my grant.
> 
> Thanks for you support and help.


Hurray!
Oh, that is certainly the happiest moment for you!
Congratulations and alll the very best for your new life.


----------



## forhad

nishaon said:


> Hurray!
> Oh, that is certainly the happiest moment for you!
> Congratulations and alll the very best for your new life.


Thank you very much.

Lets see what happen next.


----------



## ausmover

getsetgo said:


> Kudos Asumover...
> 
> and enjoy your vacation  cheers


Thank you Aneesh & GetSetGo! 

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## ausmover

*Query reg Grant Letter: Stay Period*

Friends,

This query goes to all Indian offshore applicants who have got their 189 Grant letter. 

In my "Visa grant notice.pdf" letter, in the summary table on first, the *Stay Period* is mentioned as "0" (zero). 

You can find this entry just after the row which mentions "Must make first entry to Australia before" date.

Just wanted to check with you all (who have already got grant letters) whether that is the case with everyone? Also, what does Stay Period as "Zero" mean?  

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## shakeeltabu

Hi Forhad congrats.can you tell when your verifications.How much time it took after verification to grant your visa


----------



## Mathew26

Dear Senior expat,

I got invitation on 17th dec with 60 points(EOI 13th Nov)

Please let me know whether we need to upload the attested ACS document and skill select invitation file while lodging application?
Also any idea what is the total size limit which we can upload . I saw the reference as one file can be maximum of 5 MB.

Also I am not able to upload the section for uploading my wife's document. I have claimed 5 points for my wife. I can see her name in one section, however no option to upload her employment , education and IELTS result. Can Anyone help who has already lodged visa...........

Waiting for your reply....


----------



## spin123

ausmover said:


> Friends,
> 
> This query goes to all Indian offshore applicants who have got their 189 Grant letter.
> 
> In my "Visa grant notice.pdf" letter, in the summary table on first, the *Stay Period* is mentioned as "0" (zero).
> 
> You can find this entry just after the row which mentions "Must make first entry to Australia before" date.
> 
> Just wanted to check with you all (who have already got grant letters) whether that is the case with everyone? Also, what does Stay Period as "Zero" mean?
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


Hi Ausmover,

I do not have a row named "Stay Period" in my grant letter.

I have the following,

Client Name
Date Of Birth
Passport Number 
Visa Grant Number 
Visa Grant Date 
Initial Stay Date 
Must Make First Entry to Australia Before
Must Not Arrive After 
Travel Facility 
Visa Conditions


What exactly are you referring to?


----------



## findraj

Mathew26 said:


> Dear Senior expat,
> 
> I got invitation on 17th dec with 60 points(EOI 13th Nov)
> 
> Please let me know whether we need to upload the attested ACS document and skill select invitation file while lodging application?
> Also any idea what is the total size limit which we can upload . I saw the reference as one file can be maximum of 5 MB.
> 
> Also I am not able to upload the section for uploading my wife's document. I have claimed 5 points for my wife. I can see her name in one section, however no option to upload her employment , education and IELTS result. Can Anyone help who has already lodged visa...........
> 
> Waiting for your reply....


Matt, If you do not find the link, dont worry, CO will ask for documents that he / she cannot access.

I hope you have included her in your application. Check application receipt and see once.


----------



## ausmover

spin123 said:


> Hi Ausmover,
> 
> I do not have a row named "Stay Period" in my grant letter.
> I have the following,
> 
> Client Name
> Date Of Birth
> Passport Number
> Visa Grant Number
> Visa Grant Date
> Initial Stay Date
> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before
> Must Not Arrive After
> Travel Facility
> Visa Conditions
> 
> 
> What exactly are you referring to?


Hi Spin123,

It is surprising, but my grant letter has slightly different table structure there.
Mine has following entries:

Date Of Birth 
Passport Number 
Visa Grant Number 
Visa Grant Date 
Travel Expiry Date 
Must make first entry to Australia before
*Stay Period*
Travel Facility 
Visa Conditions

I will try to check with my CO.

Thanks
Ausmover


----------



## getsetgo

spin123 said:


> Hi Ausmover,
> 
> I do not have a row named "Stay Period" in my grant letter.
> 
> I have the following,
> 
> Client Name
> Date Of Birth
> Passport Number
> Visa Grant Number
> Visa Grant Date
> Initial Stay Date
> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before
> Must Not Arrive After
> Travel Facility
> Visa Conditions
> 
> 
> What exactly are you referring to?


mine is the same too like spin.
ausmover not sure what u are referring to


----------



## getsetgo

spin123 said:


> Hi Ausmover,
> 
> I do not have a row named "Stay Period" in my grant letter.
> 
> I have the following,
> 
> Client Name
> Date Of Birth
> Passport Number
> Visa Grant Number
> Visa Grant Date
> Initial Stay Date
> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before
> Must Not Arrive After
> Travel Facility
> Visa Conditions
> 
> 
> What exactly are you referring to?


hey spin

congratulations for the grant 
cheers


----------



## spin123

getsetgo said:


> hey spin
> 
> congratulations for the grant
> cheers


Thanks buddy...


----------



## findraj

At times, Grant conditions are different I ve heard...

Please check with your CO.....


----------



## aneesh123

I had contacted the call centre and the executive told me that the receipt of the additional documents that I sent to the CO has not been recorded. He asked me if I got an automailer confirmation once I sent the e mail. When I said I had not got any , he advised me to re-send the additional docs requested by the CO. But this time also I did not receive any confirmation. Any thoughts


----------



## findraj

aneesh123 said:


> I had contacted the call centre and the executive told me that the receipt of the additional documents that I sent to the CO has not been recorded. He asked me if I got an automailer confirmation once I sent the e mail. When I said I had not got any , he advised me to re-send the additional docs requested by the CO. But this time also I did not receive any confirmation. Any thoughts



Resend, and select option of "delivery receipt" and "read receipt"


----------



## Mathew26

Thanks Raj...

Do you know whether we need to upload the attested ACS document and skill select invitation file while lodging application?
Also any idea what is the total size limit which we can upload .


----------



## findraj

Mathew26 said:


> Thanks Raj...
> 
> Do you know whether we need to upload the attested ACS document and skill select invitation file while lodging application?
> Also any idea what is the total size limit which we can upload .


I think lot of people upload colour scans, I wouldnt attest my Skill Assessment, if I were you.

No, skillselect invitation file? Like you want to upload the Invitation to apply? I dont think it is needed. DIAC would know if they sent an invite to you or not.


Raj


----------



## ausmover

getsetgo said:


> mine is the same too like spin.
> ausmover not sure what u are referring to


Thanks... I have sent an email query to the CO regarding this. Lets see if I hear back.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## Mathew26

Thanks Raj


----------



## WaitForDestiny

Congrats Ausmover 

Friends, I am a little worried now its been more than a month since case officer was assigned, provided additional documents they asked for. Till now I haven't heard back on anything. Got to know med has been finalized (from global health). Called their call center today, they say nothing pending and no complications visible. They also told me that for couple of weeks I shouldn't expect anything. Is there any place else I can mail or call to know more details and yes CO never replies.
Is there anyone else in similar situation?


----------



## sameera207

spin123 said:


> Hi Ausmover,
> 
> I do not have a row named "Stay Period" in my grant letter.
> 
> I have the following,
> 
> Client Name
> Date Of Birth
> Passport Number
> Visa Grant Number
> Visa Grant Date
> Initial Stay Date
> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before
> Must Not Arrive After
> Travel Facility
> Visa Conditions
> 
> What exactly are you referring to?


Hey Just now only noticed that you have gotten the Grant.

Congrats buddy:clap2::clap2:


----------



## ausmover

sameera207 said:


> Hey Just now only noticed that you have gotten the Grant.
> Congrats buddy:clap2::clap2:


Thank you Sameera207 & WaitForDestiny!


----------



## forhad

shakeeltabu said:


> Hi Forhad congrats.can you tell when your verifications.How much time it took after verification to grant your visa


For verification it took time to initiate. But when they started they completed the verification within a week. I was blocked for my medical examinations to be finalized. It took complete 2 months 16 days to finalize the medical result. MY CO was also awaiting for my medical examinations.


----------



## Sreekanth

forhad said:


> For verification it took time to initiate. But when they started they completed the verification within a week. I was blocked for my medical examinations to be finalized. It took complete 2 months 16 days to finalize the medical result. MY CO was also awaiting for my medical examinations.


is there any way where we know if they have started verification process?
how did u come to know that it was ll finished in a week s time?


----------



## forhad

Sreekanth said:


> is there any way where we know if they have started verification process?
> how did u come to know that it was ll finished in a week s time?


I informed to my all employers about the verification. After starting the verification all employers gave me a call and informed me that from the Embassy they verified my information. Out of 5 they called to 4 employers.

I tried my best to keep the relationship with my all employers smooth.


----------



## nav.mahajan

forhad said:


> Alhamdullillah . Today I have got my grant.
> 
> Thanks for you support and help.


Congrats Mate.. so finally the good news is there..... COngrats... :clap2::clap2: .. Now you can catch lane: for anywhere you want.....


----------



## Sreekanth

forhad said:


> I informed to my all employers about the verification. After starting the verification all employers gave me a call and informed me that from the Embassy they verified my information. Out of 5 they called to 4 employers.
> 
> I tried my best to keep the relationship with my all employers smooth.


ok...
for my case i don't know how they will do as one of my previous company has closed down..


----------



## aneesh123

WaitForDestiny said:


> Congrats Ausmover
> 
> Friends, I am a little worried now its been more than a month since case officer was assigned, provided additional documents they asked for. Till now I haven't heard back on anything. Got to know med has been finalized (from global health). Called their call center today, they say nothing pending and no complications visible. They also told me that for couple of weeks I shouldn't expect anything. Is there any place else I can mail or call to know more details and yes CO never replies.
> Is there anyone else in similar situation?


Kind of in your same situation. Has been 15 days since CO got allocated and 10 days since I sent all the docs that were requested. Have not got any updates and even the status of the docs in the application remain unchanged except for the ones that were requested. Do not even know if there is any problem with my medicals. No replies from [email protected]. 
Confused, Frustrated but still have some patience left


----------



## forhad

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats Mate.. so finally the good news is there..... COngrats... :clap2::clap2: .. Now you can catch lane: for anywhere you want.....


Thanks a lot


----------



## forhad

Sreekanth said:


> ok...
> for my case i don't know how they will do as one of my previous company has closed down..


But you can inform others about it. What they may ask is your employment duration, monthly/yearly salary, position, responsibilities.


----------



## Sreekanth

aneesh123 said:


> Kind of in your same situation. Has been 15 days since CO got allocated and 10 days since I sent all the docs that were requested. Have not got any updates and even the status of the docs in the application remain unchanged except for the ones that were requested. Do not even know if there is any problem with my medicals. No replies from [email protected].
> Confused, Frustrated but still have some patience left


i am n same situation... it's been more than 12 days since i sent all the documents and not received communication from them, not even automated reply. the status of documents send is still in 'Requested' status... 

my CO is from Team 4, initials VS

how about u?


----------



## IPS

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats Mate.. so finally the good news is there..... COngrats... :clap2::clap2: .. Now you can catch lane: for anywhere you want.....


Hey Nav,

Did your file went through employment checks?? And were u aware of it when it was being conducted?? I mean like did you got a call from ur previous employers??

And another thing whome do they contact in current or previous companies?? 

I am curious as i have not shared this with any of the previous employers. Only my current employer know the fact that i have applied for OZ.

Other expats also Please provide info.

IPS~


----------



## forhad

IPS said:


> Hey Nav,
> 
> Did your file went through employment checks?? And were u aware of it when it was being conducted?? I mean like did you got a call from ur previous employers??
> 
> And another thing whome do they contact in current or previous companies??
> 
> I am curious as i have not shared this with any of the previous employers. Only my current employer know the fact that i have applied for OZ.
> 
> Other expats also Please provide info.
> 
> IPS~


Better to inform every one if you are claiming point for them. For my case they called to 4 employers out of 5.


----------



## aneesh123

Sreekanth said:


> i am n same situation... it's been more than 12 days since i sent all the documents and not received communication from them, not even automated reply. the status of documents send is still in 'Requested' status...
> 
> my CO is from Team 4, initials VS
> 
> how about u?


Same Team...Initials MS

The Client service executive with whom I talked today was sounding surprised when I told him that I did not get automated reply for the email sent.


----------



## Sreekanth

forhad said:


> But you can inform others about it. What they may ask is your employment duration, monthly/yearly salary, position, responsibilities.



and do u know whether they directly call or send an e-mail to H.R ?


----------



## IPS

forhad said:


> Better to inform every one if you are claiming point for them. For my case they called to 4 employers out of 5.


But whome to inform?? HR or Reporting Manager??

As i dont think they call up reporting managers? I think it would be HR Dept.

Please suggest..

IPS~


----------



## forhad

Sreekanth said:


> and do u know whether they directly call or send an e-mail to H.R ?


Usually they give call and want to talk with a responsible person who can give your detail information. They call to the number which was provided in the employment reference number or from the Form80.


----------



## forhad

IPS said:


> But whome to inform?? HR or Reporting Manager??
> 
> As i dont think they call up reporting managers? I think it would be HR Dept.
> 
> Please suggest..
> 
> IPS~


They can call to any of them.  For my case, they called to HR for current employer and reporting manager for previous employers.


----------



## Sreekanth

aneesh123 said:


> Same Team...Initials MS
> 
> The Client service executive with whom I talked today was sounding surprised when I told him that I did not get automated reply for the email sent.


I have read in this forum that not every one got automated reply for docs sent.

and for u, the status of documents sent has changed to 'Received' ?


----------



## IPS

forhad said:


> Usually they give call and want to talk with a responsible person who can give your detail information. They call to the number which was provided in the employment reference number or from the Form80.


Thanks, this reply is a relief.. As i dont think i need to inform anyone. Reason - When i approached my previous and current emploeyers (i mean HR only) i told them for what reason i wanted this letter. And All wrote this line clearly in the letter - 

THIS LETTER HAS BEEN ISSUED TO MR.X SOLELY FOR THE PURPOSE OF APPLYING FOR AUSTRALIAN IMMIGRATION AND CITIZRNSHIP.

IPS~


----------



## aneesh123

Sreekanth said:


> I have read in this forum that not every one got automated reply for docs sent.
> 
> and for u, the status of documents sent has changed to 'Received' ?


The statuses where changed on the day I got the mail from the CO i.e Dec 5. For the docs that were requested for , it changed to 'Requested' and for some others like say Character certificate for my 6 months old son , the status was changed to 'Not required'. Everything else remains the same as it was while I uploaded the docs.... At this point I will be delighted to see a status change , cos at least I know someone is working on my application


----------



## WaitForDestiny

aneesh123 said:


> Same Team...Initials MS
> 
> The Client service executive with whom I talked today was sounding surprised when I told him that I did not get automated reply for the email sent.


Mine is also MS


----------



## aneesh123

WaitForDestiny said:


> Mine is also MS


Oh..Please do keep us posted on the updates...

have your statuses for the docs changed ?


----------



## nav.mahajan

IPS said:


> Hey Nav,
> 
> Did your file went through employment checks?? And were u aware of it when it was being conducted?? I mean like did you got a call from ur previous employers??
> 
> And another thing whome do they contact in current or previous companies??
> 
> I am curious as i have not shared this with any of the previous employers. Only my current employer know the fact that i have applied for OZ.
> 
> Other expats also Please provide info.
> 
> IPS~


IPS

There was no verification for me... as I have claimed for 5 years exp only.... and I'm working in my current company for more than 5 years.... in total 7 +... 

I had given sal slip... form 16... bank statement and appointment/ promotion / appraisal letters from the company... so I think MY CO was pretty much satisfied with the docs I have provided to her...


----------



## IPS

nav.mahajan said:


> IPS
> 
> There was no verification for me... as I have claimed for 5 years exp only.... and I'm working in my current company for more than 5 years.... in total 7 +...
> 
> I had given sal slip... form 16... bank statement and appointment/ promotion / appraisal letters from the company... so I think MY CO was pretty much satisfied with the docs I have provided to her...


I have also provided all the docs u have listed in addition to this -

Organisation chart with me and my manager for present and last employer...

I just have another Q, as ur case and my case seems to be a little common. I also have not clamined 4 months of exp out of 7 years. And i have not added that 4 months details in EOI and Visa application also (AS IT WAS A SEPERATE EMPLOYER ALL TOGETHER). But i think in FORM 80 i would have to give details of employment even if i have not claimed it.

Can you please advise what did you do with your not claimed months/years of exp??
I mena in terms of EOI / Visa Application and FORM80.
Thanks in advance

IPS~


----------



## WaitForDestiny

Guys, have u been asked to fill form 80 and did u apply through agents? Statuses have not been updated for me, it seems iam stuck in some time warp.


----------



## nav.mahajan

IPS said:


> I have also provided all the docs u have listed in addition to this -
> 
> Organisation chart with me and my manager for present and last employer...
> 
> I just have another Q, as ur case and my case seems to be a little common. I also have not clamined 4 months of exp out of 7 years. And i have not added that 4 months details in EOI and Visa application also (AS IT WAS A SEPERATE EMPLOYER ALL TOGETHER). But i think in FORM 80 i would have to give details of employment even if i have not claimed it.
> 
> Can you please advise what did you do with your not claimed months/years of exp??
> I mena in terms of EOI / Visa Application and FORM80.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> IPS~


I had filled the old employers years in my EOI as not related to the SOL/Job code i'm applying for... Form 80 Co didn't ask for me.... though i had it filled with me...


----------



## aneesh123

WaitForDestiny said:


> Guys, have u been asked to fill form 80 and did u apply through agents? Statuses have not been updated for me.


yes I was asked to fill Form 80 ...In fact it was the only one among the docs that the CO asked for that was not already attached with the application...

and I have not applied through an agent....


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi,

Will DIAC be conducting their next round of invites in January (7th or 21st) or They will delay there process due to Christmas and New Year ?


When is the next round or invites expected ?


----------



## sam18

WaitForDestiny said:


> Guys, have u been asked to fill form 80 and did u apply through agents? Statuses have not been updated for me, it seems iam stuck in some time warp.


Hi, I also got team 4 Adelaide- initials MS on 13th dec. CO asked for form 80. My agent uploaded it on 17th dec. So, I need to wait for long. May be CO may work upon and grant all the pending ones (you all) and then consider granting me.
All the best to all of you.....


----------



## Arpitwaj

sam18 said:


> Hi, I also got team 4 Adelaide- initials MS on 13th dec. CO asked for form 80. My agent uploaded it on 17th dec. So, I need to wait for long. May be CO may work upon and grant all the pending ones (you all) and then consider granting me.
> All the best to all of you.....


here too team 4 with initials KS...
havent seen any change for status after submitting all docs.


----------



## IPS

nav.mahajan said:


> I had filled the old employers years in my EOI as not related to the SOL/Job code i'm applying for... Form 80 Co didn't ask for me.... though i had it filled with me...


Thanks this makes sense !!

IPS~


----------



## Jey2012

Same for me.

uploaded all docs on 14 Dec and no change in status since then.


----------



## RR

Today Team 33 from Brisbane contacted me! i'm jittering CO is allocated!! guyz i require your help thanks a lot for your help so far..


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> Today Team 33 from Brisbane contacted me! i'm jittering CO is allocated!! guyz i require your help thanks a lot for your help so far..


Dude,

did you got any e mail for CO?? Or they contacted directly over a call?? What are the initials of CO.. I think even i would be alloted CO, since you have got it today..

Please share what has been asked by CO. I am also thrilled 

IPS~


----------



## VisMelbourne

Same here team 4 adelaide for 189 (Accountant) C.O. initialal-V.S. all the requested documents send it by email on 10th Dec but still no reply and status same (In progress) and advice guys...? I m worried abt this ...


----------



## karthikdurairajan

findraj said:


> You need to submit a new EOI, cannot submit application on wrong claim of points.
> 
> Is you agent MARA registered, is the agent in India?


Hi,

That's what I thought. Would it be a problem if I wait until my current invite expires and submit a new EOI? 

She's not MARA registered, she's India based (Hyderabad). The problem is she submitted everything under my name so Australian consulate wouldn't even know that I'd hired her. I'm just concerned that it's going to hamper my chances of getting Aus PR because of her screw-up. Is there any way I can reach out to them and submit a formal complaint against this woman? 

Karthik


----------



## rkumar1

Friends form 80 Q. 16
Type of identification document Country of issue Identification number shown Name shown on document
(if applicable)
Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
security cards etc)?
Please suggest what to write in it..


----------



## sach_1213

RenovatoR said:


> Today Team 33 from Brisbane contacted me! i'm jittering CO is allocated!! guyz i require your help thanks a lot for your help so far..


what r ur CO INITIALS. Mine too from team 33 initials VL


----------



## aneesh123

rkumar1 said:


> Friends form 80 Q. 16
> Type of identification document Country of issue Identification number shown Name shown on document
> (if applicable)
> Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
> documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
> security cards etc)?
> Please suggest what to write in it..


Hi,
If I remember correctly, I had given the details of my PAN card as well as the Voters ID card issued by the Election Commission of India


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Dude,
> 
> did you got any e mail for CO?? Or they contacted directly over a call?? What are the initials of CO.. I think even i would be alloted CO, since you have got it today..
> 
> Please share what has been asked by CO. I am also thrilled
> 
> IPS~


probably you'd be allocated in a day or two, it is Team 33 they contacted me through email. Initials are AK. If anyone had been allocated the same CO with Team 33 kindly share your experience. thanks in advance.


----------



## RR

sach_1213 said:


> what r ur CO INITIALS. Mine too from team 33 initials VL


It is AK sach....


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> probably you'd be allocated in a day or two, it is Team 33 they contacted me through email. Initials are AK. If anyone had been allocated the same CO with Team 33 kindly share your experience. thanks in advance.


AK47.... Bhuun Kay Rakh Deyga Ya Deyge.... :laser: :flame:

Just kidding, the day i get mine, will let u know....

IPS~


----------



## WaitForDestiny

sam18 said:


> Hi, I also got team 4 Adelaide- initials MS on 13th dec. CO asked for form 80. My agent uploaded it on 17th dec. So, I need to wait for long. May be CO may work upon and grant all the pending ones (you all) and then consider granting me.
> All the best to all of you.....


Thanks for your wishes mate, I hope u get it soon as well. once again best of luck.


----------



## Anil

hi all
i applied on 3 dec under 489 relative.what do u think wen co will be assigned?has co assigned to any1 who filed case near 3 dec


----------



## Anil

i applied on 3 dec under 489 relative.what do u think wen co will be assigned?has co assigned to any1 who filed case near 3 dec


wat do they guys ask to our boss during exp verification


----------



## rsingh

Hello All..
I lodged my visa on 17th Dec, got acknowledgement on same day. Uploaded all docs except medical and PCC. Now waiting for CO.


----------



## kashifbari

I have received South Australia Invitation and i started to fill the online form but did not pay the FEE. My question is that what is the best time for MEdical and PCC? Is it good to provide upon CO request or should get ready before the CO appears?


----------



## spin123

ausmover said:


> Hi Spin123,
> 
> It is surprising, but my grant letter has slightly different table structure there.
> Mine has following entries:
> 
> Date Of Birth
> Passport Number
> Visa Grant Number
> Visa Grant Date
> Travel Expiry Date
> Must make first entry to Australia before
> *Stay Period*
> Travel Facility
> Visa Conditions
> 
> I will try to check with my CO.
> 
> Thanks
> Ausmover


Maybe you could check the below link for your visa status using the TRN no,

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery


----------



## amittal

I had applied for 190 visa through ACT SS on 6-Dec-2012 and have been allocated a CO on 18-Dec-12 (Team 2 - Initial - SB).

I have received an email with multiple PDF attachments and a Request Checklist. The CO has asked for few docs, some of which I had already uploaded on the evisa link.

Do you suggest I attach them again or send them through email to the CO?

Cheers!


----------



## cnsaikrishna

amittal said:


> I had applied for 190 visa through ACT SS on 6-Dec-2012 and have been allocated a CO on 18-Dec-12 (Team 2 - Initial - SB).
> 
> I have received an email with multiple PDF attachments and a Request Checklist. The CO has asked for few docs, some of which I had already uploaded on the evisa link.
> 
> Do you suggest I attach them again or send them through email to the CO?
> 
> Cheers!


Firstly check whether the documents are uploaded. Because it once happened to me that even though I uploaded the docs while applying a visa, the docs were missing when checked so I uploaded once again.

Use this link to check:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel

If present, then mail to CO (attach all your docs with this mail) that you have provided the docs but still sending those docs now. Nothing to panic.

BTW can you provide the list they asked for??

Thanks


----------



## cnsaikrishna

kashifbari said:


> I have received South Australia Invitation and i started to fill the online form but did not pay the FEE. My question is that what is the best time for MEdical and PCC? Is it good to provide upon CO request or should get ready before the CO appears?


You can do it now. It will save your time!!


----------



## irizk

I have question regarding Form 80. My usual country of residence is Saudi Arabia. Now I am in Pakistan for our annual vacation. I have to return Form 80 to my CO within few days. All is ok except the questions regarding Q.17 (Current Residential Address) and Q.33(country where partner lives now). In my eVisa I gave my Saudi Arabia residential address. As I and my wife are in Pakistan now should I give my residential address of Pakistan on Form 80?


----------



## Anil

i applied on 3 rd dec.not recvd any majl regaring co allocation.is it possi le they are proceasing application widout sending co details


----------



## cnsaikrishna

Anil said:


> i applied on 3 rd dec.not recvd any majl regaring co allocation.is it possi le they are proceasing application widout sending co details


It takes maximum 5 weeks to get your CO allocated if you applied for 190. If it crosses 5 weeks then you can contact DIAC.

They can process your application without informing you if you have provided all the docs including medicals and PCC such that they don't require to communicate with you.


----------



## irshad2005

irizk said:


> I have question regarding Form 80. My usual country of residence is Saudi Arabia. Now I am in Pakistan for our annual vacation. I have to return Form 80 to my CO within few days. All is ok except the questions regarding Q.17 (Current Residential Address) and Q.33(country where partner lives now). In my eVisa I gave my Saudi Arabia residential address. As I and my wife are in Pakistan now should I give my residential address of Pakistan on Form 80?


Current resident address should be of Saudi and not Pakistan...you are currently on vacation so dont worry....Fill up form 80 and add each and every details and give it to your CO
All the best


----------



## ausmover

spin123 said:


> Maybe you could check the below link for your visa status using the TRN no,
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery


Dear Spin123, 

Yes, thanks a lot! I was trying VEVO link since past 2 days, but it finally opened today morning.

There, the Stay Period is clearly mentioned as "Indefinite"!! :clap2: 

So, I think it should not be a problem as everyone will be using VEVO application to check for Visa entitlements. I have taken snapshots of VEVO results as proof with me.

I have anyways written to Immigration teams by email asking whether the grant letter requires any update. Lets see if they reply back, but am stopping my worry now having seen the keyword "Indefinite" in front of stay period at Vevo.

Thanks & Regards
Ausmover


----------



## IPS

Hi FOLKS,

Today i got e mail wich states CO allocated. Its is Team 04 and CO is CJ. Also in the same mail CO requested the following - 

Health Evidence - Does this mean i can go ahead for medicals now?? Please suggest...
Form 80
PCC
Academic Documents

IPS~


----------



## msvayani

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Today i got e mail wich states CO allocated. Its is Team 04 and CO is CJ. Also in the same mail CO requested the following -
> 
> Health Evidence - Does this mean i can go ahead for medicals now?? Please suggest...
> Form 80
> PCC
> Academic Documents
> 
> IPS~


Yes.


----------



## cnsaikrishna

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Today i got e mail wich states CO allocated. Its is Team 04 and CO is CJ. Also in the same mail CO requested the following -
> 
> Health Evidence - Does this mean i can go ahead for medicals now?? Please suggest...
> Form 80
> PCC
> Academic Documents
> 
> IPS~


yes. you can go ahead. use your TRN number for your reference in the hospital.


----------



## IPS

msvayani said:


> Yes.


Thanks!!


----------



## IPS

cnsaikrishna said:


> yes. you can go ahead. use your TRN number for your reference in the hospital.


Thanks !!


----------



## shohagkuet

forhad said:


> Alhamdullillah . Today I have got my grant.
> 
> Thanks for you support and help.


Congratulation and wish u good luck.....


----------



## Arpitwaj

Got visa grant notification mail this morning....woooho !!!"

Thanks allll


----------



## rks890

Arpitwaj said:


> Got visa grant notification mail this morning....woooho !!!"
> 
> Thanks allll


Congrats buddy.. that was quick.... wish you good luck for the move,.. can you please share your CO initials?


----------



## ils2_fly

Arpitwaj said:


> Got visa grant notification mail this morning....woooho !!!"
> 
> Thanks allll


Congratulations Arpitwaj!!!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Arpitwaj

rks890 said:


> Congrats buddy.. that was quick.... wish you good luck for the move,.. can you please share your CO initials?


Thanks Mate!, Was indeed quicky. Ade. Team 4, Initials : KS


----------



## Arpitwaj

ils2_fly said:


> Congratulations Arpitwaj!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Yeah! "IMMI Grant Notification" is the sweetest thing.


----------



## zare1356

Hi,

My Spouse has got her IELTS on 03 December 2011 and the overall is above 4.5.
Is it acceptable by the case officer as Functional Language requirement?( because on the Lodge time it is more than one year of issue date)

I saw the 3 years period for main applicant's IELTS but I can't find any info for dependents IELTS expire date. 

Please help.


----------



## ils2_fly

zare1356 said:


> hi,
> 
> my spouse has got her ielts on 03 december 2011 and the overall is above 4.5.
> Is it acceptable by the case officer as functional language requirement?( because on the lodge time it is more than one year of issue date)
> 
> i saw the 3 years period for main applicant's ielts but i can't find any info for dependents ielts expire date.
> 
> Please help.


yes!


----------



## sach_1213

zare1356 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Spouse has got her IELTS on 03 December 2011 and the overall is above 4.5.
> Is it acceptable by the case officer as Functional Language requirement?( because on the Lodge time it is more than one year of issue date)
> 
> I saw the 3 years period for main applicant's IELTS but I can't find any info for dependents IELTS expire date.
> 
> Please help.


I think she needs 4.5 in each module


----------



## ils2_fly

sach_1213 said:


> I think she needs 4.5 in each module


Its overll 4.5 not in each module.


----------



## zare1356

sach_1213 said:


> I think she needs 4.5 in each module


I saw the following text in Booklet 6:*
Members of your family unit who are able to demonstrate functional English ability (eg. obtain an overall band score of 4.5 on the International English Language Testing System (IELTS)) do not have to pay this charge.*

but there is not any info about the expiry date of the IELTS. Whilst about the main applicant's IELTS they have mentioned bellow text:

*Test results must be no more than 3 years old at the time you apply.*

My question is about the Test result of my Spouse. Is it valid for 3 years too?


----------



## nav.mahajan

Arpitwaj said:


> Got visa grant notification mail this morning....woooho !!!"
> 
> Thanks allll


Congrats mate..... you r from the few ones got invite from NSW... in last 2-3 months.. :clap2::clap2: All the best to u... lane:


----------



## nav.mahajan

zare1356 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Spouse has got her IELTS on 03 December 2011 and the overall is above 4.5.
> Is it acceptable by the case officer as Functional Language requirement?( because on the Lodge time it is more than one year of issue date)
> 
> I saw the 3 years period for main applicant's IELTS but I can't find any info for dependents IELTS expire date.
> 
> Please help.


It should be given in last 12 months only.......


----------



## Sreekanth

ausmover said:


> Dear Spin123,
> 
> Yes, thanks a lot! I was trying VEVO link since past 2 days, but it finally opened today morning.
> 
> There, the Stay Period is clearly mentioned as "Indefinite"!! :clap2:
> 
> So, I think it should not be a problem as everyone will be using VEVO application to check for Visa entitlements. I have taken snapshots of VEVO results as proof with me.
> 
> I have anyways written to Immigration teams by email asking whether the grant letter requires any update. Lets see if they reply back, but am stopping my worry now having seen the keyword "Indefinite" in front of stay period at Vevo.
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Ausmover


Hi All

The status in eVisa says "Finalized" and i can see 'Granted' next to my name and all applicants..
but surprisingly no mail from CO till now..

can it be a real Grant??? or some system bugs .... 

also when i click on 'View Grant letter' I see error ..

when I check in VEVO, i get message "Entered details cannot be confirmed"

will it take time to update in VEVO after the Grant ??

members who have received grant ... pls suggest..


----------



## Arpitwaj

nav.mahajan said:


> Congrats mate..... you r from the few ones got invite from NSW... in last 2-3 months.. :clap2::clap2: All the best to u... lane:


Yes nav..Thanks...All went swiftly and smooth.Next stop...NSW..cheers


----------



## WaitForDestiny

aneesh123 said:


> yes I was asked to fill Form 80 ...In fact it was the only one among the docs that the CO asked for that was not already attached with the application...
> 
> and I have not applied through an agent....


exactly same for me.


----------



## Sreekanth

Hi All

The status in eVisa says "Finalized" and i can see 'Granted' next to my name and all applicants..
but surprisingly no mail from CO till now..

can it be a real Grant??? or some system bugs .... 

also when i click on 'View Grant letter' I see error ..

when I check in VEVO, i get message "Entered details cannot be confirmed"

will it take time to update in VEVO after the Grant ??

members who have received grant ... pls suggest..


----------



## Anil

Sreekanth said:


> Hi All
> 
> The status in eVisa says "Finalized" and i can see 'Granted' next to my name and all applicants..
> but surprisingly no mail from CO till now..
> 
> can it be a real Grant??? or some system bugs ....
> 
> also when i click on 'View Grant letter' I see error ..
> 
> when I check in VEVO, i get message "Entered details cannot be confirmed"
> 
> will it take time to update in VEVO after the Grant ??
> 
> members who have received grant ... pls suggest..




hi sreekanth
did u recieve mail from CO ever? i hope on 3 dec u might hav recivd mail telling ur co details


----------



## nav.mahajan

Sreekanth said:


> Hi All
> 
> The status in eVisa says "Finalized" and i can see 'Granted' next to my name and all applicants..
> but surprisingly no mail from CO till now..
> 
> can it be a real Grant??? or some system bugs ....
> 
> also when i click on 'View Grant letter' I see error ..
> 
> when I check in VEVO, i get message "Entered details cannot be confirmed"
> 
> will it take time to update in VEVO after the Grant ??
> 
> members who have received grant ... pls suggest..


It should be updated in VEVO too mate..... Try it check in after some time.....


----------



## Sreekanth

Anil said:


> hi sreekanth
> did u recieve mail from CO ever? i hope on 3 dec u might hav recivd mail telling ur co details


no emails from CO!!

strangely when i check my spouse details in VEVO it's says 'Resident'
but for my details VEVO throws an error..

not sure what this problem may be!!


----------



## IPS

nav.mahajan said:


> It should be updated in VEVO too mate..... Try it check in after some time.....


Hey Nav,

Whats this VEVO??

I am not aware of this at all !!

IPS~


----------



## sach_1213

IPS said:


> Hey Nav,
> 
> Whats this VEVO??
> 
> I am not aware of this at all !!
> 
> IPS~


Its a online visa check if granted for people like u n me by OZ


----------



## IPS

sach_1213 said:


> Its a online visa check if granted for people like u n me by OZ


Can you share the link?

IPS~


----------



## nav.mahajan

IPS said:


> Can you share the link?
> 
> IPS~


this is the link:

Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)


----------



## Arpitwaj

Sreekanth said:


> Hi All
> 
> The status in eVisa says "Finalized" and i can see 'Granted' next to my name and all applicants..
> but surprisingly no mail from CO till now..
> 
> can it be a real Grant??? or some system bugs ....
> 
> also when i click on 'View Grant letter' I see error ..
> 
> when I check in VEVO, i get message "Entered details cannot be confirmed"
> 
> will it take time to update in VEVO after the Grant ??
> 
> members who have received grant ... pls suggest..


In evisa portal...its showing error too when i click on grant letter. 
So wait for the mail from CO.Grant on the way.Good luck


----------



## ausmover

Sreekanth said:


> Hi All
> The status in eVisa says "Finalized" and i can see 'Granted' next to my name and all applicants..
> but surprisingly no mail from CO till now..
> can it be a real Grant??? or some system bugs ....
> also when i click on 'View Grant letter' I see error ..
> when I check in VEVO, i get message "Entered details cannot be confirmed"
> will it take time to update in VEVO after the Grant ??
> members who have received grant ... pls suggest..


Sreekanth,

Have you checked Spam folder of your mail? You should have got an email already, or it should come within a day.... It is a clear sign of a Grant! 

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## Anil

Sreekanth said:


> no emails from CO!!
> 
> strangely when i check my spouse details in VEVO it's says 'Resident'
> but for my details VEVO throws an error..
> 
> not sure what this problem may be!!


dont worry sreekanth .hopefully u l get mail in a day

but u have written that co assigned on 3 dec.hav u got any mail on 3ed dec


----------



## Sreekanth

ausmover said:


> Sreekanth,
> 
> Have you checked Spam folder of your mail? You should have got an email already, or it should come within a day.... It is a clear sign of a Grant!
> 
> Regards
> Ausmover


Hi 
since i have applied thru agent, i won't be getting grant mail to my inbox.
and i have called multiple times to my agent and asked him to check spam folder as well..

i think i will receive some communication tomorrow.

strange thing is , in VEVO if i enter spouse details, it shows as 'resident' and for me it's throws an error..

am just waiting for mail .........


----------



## aneesh123

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> since i have applied thru agent, i won't be getting grant mail to my inbox.
> and i have called multiple times to my agent and asked him to check spam folder as well..
> 
> i think i will receive some communication tomorrow.
> 
> strange thing is , in VEVO if i enter spouse details, it shows as 'resident' and for me it's throws an error..
> 
> am just waiting for mail .........


]]
best of luck mate....Hopefully you will have all the reasons to be happy tomorrow...


----------



## Sreekanth

Anil said:


> dont worry sreekanth .hopefully u l get mail in a day
> 
> but u have written that co assigned on 3 dec.hav u got any mail on 3ed dec


sorry Anil I overlooked ur query (effect of Grant fever  ).

yes on 3rd Dec, CO mailed me asking for few documents. (PCC, and all spouse documents )

let me know if u need any more details .

my CO was from Team 4 (Adelaide) , initials - VS


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> sorry Anil I overlooked ur query (effect of Grant fever  ).
> 
> yes on 3rd Dec, CO mailed me asking for few documents. (PCC, and all spouse documents )
> 
> let me know if u need any more details .
> 
> my CO was from Team 4 (Adelaide) , initials - VS


Congrats Sreekanth.... Your Grant is on the way takes time to travel from Adelaide to reach Bangalore!!!! Don't worry you will get very soon..

Regards
RK


----------



## Sreekanth

rkv146 said:


> Congrats Sreekanth.... Your Grant is on the way takes time to travel from Adelaide to reach Bangalore!!!! Don't worry you will get very soon..
> 
> Regards
> RK


  am sure urs is next..

were u able to get PCC ?? what's the status ?


----------



## WaitForDestiny

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> since i have applied thru agent, i won't be getting grant mail to my inbox.
> and i have called multiple times to my agent and asked him to check spam folder as well..
> 
> i think i will receive some communication tomorrow.
> 
> strange thing is , in VEVO if i enter spouse details, it shows as 'resident' and for me it's throws an error..
> 
> am just waiting for mail .........


Congrats friend you are almost there :thumb: . Have a great new year ahead.


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> am sure urs is next..
> 
> were u able to get PCC ?? what's the status ?


I applied for PCC on 17th.. My Police Verification report has not yet reached the Passport office, so I did not get the PCC. I need to follow up with Comm office and ask them to push the file to RPO. Hopefully I can manage by next weekend. BTw I have already resigned from my Company, I am planning to move in end of March

Regards
RK


----------



## thewall

WaitForDestiny said:


> Mine is also MS



Mee too, but my MED got stuck since Oct 31st.


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Today i got e mail wich states CO allocated. Its is Team 04 and CO is CJ. Also in the same mail CO requested the following -
> 
> Health Evidence - Does this mean i can go ahead for medicals now?? Please suggest...
> Form 80
> PCC
> Academic Documents
> 
> IPS~


yes... attach meds and pcc as requested by CO


----------



## harry82

Arpitwaj said:


> Yes nav..Thanks...All went swiftly and smooth.Next stop...NSW..cheers


hi,

I am also having same CO & team & same date of CO allotment. Did he ask form 1221 & form 80 ? when did to forwarded the PCC ? 

cheers , 
harry82


----------



## shachi

aneesh123 said:


> Same Team...Initials MS
> 
> The Client service executive with whom I talked today was sounding surprised when I told him that I did not get automated reply for the email sent.


I guess both of us have the same CO. I was done with my medicals on the 21st of Nov and my status on the eVisa had not changed. And today, is when I submitted remaining of my documents.


----------



## WaitForDestiny

shachi said:


> I guess both of us have the same CO. I was done with my medicals on the 21st of Nov and my status on the eVisa had not changed. And today, is when I submitted remaining of my documents.


Is there a pattern? I know atleast 4 other members on this forum who have the same CO and none of them have been granted visa


----------



## Arpitwaj

harry82 said:


> hi,
> 
> I am also having same CO & team & same date of CO allotment. Did he ask form 1221 & form 80 ? when did to forwarded the PCC ?
> 
> cheers ,
> harry82


I waited for CO's 1st mail and then uploaded all docs including pcc on 4 dec. 2 days later medical uploaded.I submitted form 80 n 1221 but CO never reffered them. I think they are required if you have too much travel..job changes..It's your call.
I wasnt contacted by CO in between n this morning got the grant mail .

Good luck for your case.
thx.


----------



## shachi

WaitForDestiny said:


> Is there a pattern? I know atleast 4 other members on this forum who have the same CO and none of them have been granted visa


Really?? I 've got no idea on the pattern. I have an agent who is helping me with the rest of the process, but I haven't heard a word from the CO ever since I have been assigned with one. Have you experienced the same?:juggle:


----------



## WaitForDestiny

shachi said:


> Really?? I 've got no idea on the pattern. I have an agent who is helping me with the rest of the process, but I haven't heard a word from the CO ever since I have been assigned with one. Have you experienced the same?:juggle:


Yup, and it seems others with same CO are also in same boat. 
btw have ur meds been finalized and when did u last submit your documents.


----------



## shachi

WaitForDestiny said:


> Yup, and it seems others with same CO are also in same boat.
> btw have ur meds been finalized and when did u last submit your documents.


Iam not sure about the medicals being finalized as my status still shows Requested! Any idea on how to track that? I submitted all my documents today as I was waiting for Pcc's from 2 countries.

How about you?

I was expecting a Grant by end of this month or early Jan.. Looks like now, its going to be a wait!


----------



## WaitForDestiny

shachi said:


> Iam not sure about the medicals being finalized as my status still shows Requested! Any idea on how to track that? I submitted all my documents today as I was waiting for Pcc's from 2 countries.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> I was expecting a Grant by end of this month or early Jan.. Looks like now, its going to be a wait!


Meds are finalized, history in my signature. Best of luck.


----------



## rkumar1

Friends just want to let u know i got CO today - Team 2, Adelaide


----------



## aneesh123

rkumar1 said:


> Friends just want to let u know i got CO today - Team 2, Adelaide


Congrats mate..Hoping that you get a grant soon


----------



## rkumar1

aneesh123 said:


> Congrats mate..Hoping that you get a grant soon



fingers crossed this time...


----------



## IPS

Hi Guys,

I got to fill form 80.. My trial version of the PDF Nitro is over... Can someone please suggest which tool can i use to fill the form on my system ??

The idea is to fill the form on system and not with PEN.

Please suggest if possible.

IPS~


----------



## thewall

WaitForDestiny said:


> Meds are finalized, history in my signature. Best of luck.


U r so lucky, it seems only few Med got referred in Nov.

I did Med late Oct & still stuck


----------



## thewall

shachi said:


> Iam not sure about the medicals being finalized as my status still shows Requested! Any idea on how to track that? I submitted all my documents today as I was waiting for Pcc's from 2 countries.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> I was expecting a Grant by end of this month or early Jan.. Looks like now, its going to be a wait!



I think only CO is the right channel to tell u if Med finalized/referred. Earlier GH used to respond but now they have stopped giving update/respond over phone.

when did u last contact CO. if u see BF attachment in Med - most probably your Med had been finalized & linked to online system.


----------



## spin123

thewall said:


> U r so lucky, it seems only few Med got referred in Nov.
> 
> I did Med late Oct & still stuck


I hope you get your Christmas present soon mate....


----------



## rsingh

rkumar1 said:


> Friends just want to let u know i got CO today - Team 2, Adelaide


Thats great mate..


----------



## Anil

hi all
in my application Recomended is written against few documents and recivd against few.
but i have uploaded all docs.no mail from co yet.

wat to do pls help


----------



## AUSA

Anil said:


> hi all
> in my application Recomended is written against few documents and recivd against few.
> but i have uploaded all docs.no mail from co yet.
> 
> wat to do pls help


Wait for CO mail .. This means CO recieved all docs required & recommended is by default .. If u see requested thn u hve to provide tht doc


----------



## Rekha Raman

*Grant !!!!*

Hi All,

I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!

:cheer2: YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :bounce::bounce::bounce:

my CO is true :santa: for me and has given me the Best christmas :xmasunwrap:


here is my BIG jouney in short :

>> Ils 1st attempt Aug 2011 (lost it by .5 in one of the modules  ) 

>> Sept 2011 ACS - rejected due to academic and role mismatch for ICT BA 261111

>> Jan 2012 ACS review submitted - CO suggested go for RPL 

>> RPL approved for ICT BA 261111 Mar 2012 :clap2:

>> Ils attempts 3 more times Apr, May, Jun  lost all three times in writting with .5 margin. :smash: :frusty:

>> Submitted EOI 1st Jul and WA SS on 15th Jul 2012 :juggle:

>> WA SS approved and invited for 190 in Aug 12 

>> Visa submitted 10th Sept. 

>> CO assigned 26th Sept.. Med & PCC last of Sept 

>> Meds referred on 5th Oct.. :frusty:

>>>>>> VISA GRANT 18 Dec :cheer2: 

A special thanks :humble: to my friends ALAN,COOLSNAKE, SHOGAKUET, JERIN,LIFESGOOD,ARAVIND, MILLENIUM BUG.. last but not list CHIN2 :humble:

TRUST ME WITHOUT EACH ONE OF YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT THIS WAS NOT POSSIBLE  

Guys reason for giving zist of my entire journey is to boost up will of the guyz whose process is stuck in different stages and are frustrated .. keep faith u will all make it GRAND !!!

Thanks to all once again.. See I am good at writting but dont know why I never got thru writting module ound:

Rekha


----------



## Anil

AUSA said:


> Wait for CO mail .. This means CO recieved all docs required & recommended is by default .. If u see requested thn u hve to provide tht doc


Thanks for the answer.I applied on 3 dec under 489 relative.I am waiting for CO mail..lets c...


----------



## IPS

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2: YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> my CO is true :santa: for me and has given me the Best christmas :xmasunwrap:
> 
> Rekha


Great News Rekha, Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Your story is very inspiring and motivating !! I could not believe u have given IELTS so many times !! One thing is clear to everyone that u r a real fighter in life :boxing:... Hats Off To You ! Enjoy your happiness and success its very well deserved !!

Really happy For You !! And Yes Pray For Us Also 

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## Arpitwaj

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2: YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> my CO is true :santa: for me and has given me the Best christmas :xmasunwrap:
> 
> here is my BIG jouney in short :
> 
> >> Ils 1st attempt Aug 2011 (lost it by .5 in one of the modules  )
> 
> >> Sept 2011 ACS - rejected due to academic and role mismatch for ICT BA 261111
> 
> >> Jan 2012 ACS review submitted - CO suggested go for RPL
> 
> >> RPL approved for ICT BA 261111 Mar 2012 :clap2:
> 
> >> Ils attempts 3 more times Apr, May, Jun  lost all three times in writting with .5 margin. :smash: :frusty:
> 
> >> Submitted EOI 1st Jul and WA SS on 15th Jul 2012 :juggle:
> 
> >> WA SS approved and invited for 190 in Aug 12
> 
> >> Visa submitted 10th Sept.
> 
> >> CO assigned 26th Sept.. Med & PCC last of Sept
> 
> >> Meds referred on 5th Oct.. :frusty:
> 
> >>>>>> VISA GRANT 18 Dec :cheer2:
> 
> A special thanks :humble: to my friends ALAN,COOLSNAKE, SHOGAKUET, JERIN,LIFESGOOD,ARAVIND, MILLENIUM BUG.. last but not list CHIN2 :humble:
> 
> TRUST ME WITHOUT EACH ONE OF YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT THIS WAS NOT POSSIBLE
> 
> Guys reason for giving zist of my entire journey is to boost up will of the guyz whose process is stuck in different stages and are frustrated .. keep faith u will all make it GRAND !!!
> 
> Thanks to all once again.. See I am good at writting but dont know why I never got thru writting module ound:
> 
> Rekha


Enjoy the joy of grant..congrats


----------



## sweetdream

Dear All,

I am a silent viewer and watching this forum regularly. By the grace of Allah, I had received my grant letter on 19th December. Really this forum helped me a lot throughout the entire process. Special thanks to nav.mahjan, wanttomove, daydream, shohagkuet, ils2 fly, nishon & forhad for their excellent feedback. 

ACS +ve: January 9 – ICT Business Analyst| EOI: July 2 |SA SS applied: July 6 | SS approved: Aug 15 | ITA: Aug 23 | Visa filed: Sep 2 | MEDS: Sep 29 | CO: Oct 5 | From 80 & PCC: Oct 15 | Grant: Dec 19


----------



## GoinDownUnder

Sreekanth said:


> Hi All
> 
> The status in eVisa says "Finalized" and i can see 'Granted' next to my name and all applicants..
> but surprisingly no mail from CO till now..
> 
> can it be a real Grant??? or some system bugs ....
> 
> also when i click on 'View Grant letter' I see error ..
> 
> when I check in VEVO, i get message "Entered details cannot be confirmed"
> 
> will it take time to update in VEVO after the Grant ??
> 
> members who have received grant ... pls suggest..


Hi Sreekanth!! I was also in shock this morning and thank God it was real  I also logged in to EVisa and saw it Finalised and Granted was next to all applicants..

and few minutes after I received an email from the CO about our grant

:clap2:

Thank you so much everyone, it was a great journey from the all the confusion, frustration, hard work and now a blessing 

Cheers to everyone and I pray you all get your visa soon!!


----------



## ils2_fly

sweetdream said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a silent viewer and watching this forum regularly. By the grace of Allah, I had received my grant letter on 19th December. Really this forum helped me a lot throughout the entire process. Special thanks to nav.mahjan, wanttomove, daydream, shohagkuet, ils2 fly, nishon & forhad for their excellent feedback.
> 
> ACS +ve: January 9 – ICT Business Analyst| EOI: July 2 |SA SS applied: July 6 | SS approved: Aug 15 | ITA: Aug 23 | Visa filed: Sep 2 | MEDS: Sep 29 | CO: Oct 5 | From 80 & PCC: Oct 15 | Grant: Dec 19



Congratulations for ur success and best wishes for next steps!

Cheers


----------



## aneesh123

Anil said:


> Thanks for the answer.I applied on 3 dec under 489 relative.I am waiting for CO mail..lets c...


best of luck friend....I think the fact that the statuses are changing is a good indicator of some processing being done....


----------



## vvprashanth

ausmover said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I received my 189 grant today morning!! :cheer2:
> 
> A journey that started in July with ACS documentation has finally come to a happy end in 6 months.
> 
> Conveying my sincere thanks to all the forum/thread members for their help and support in this journey!! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> My timelines updated in signature below.
> 
> I am flying to Melbourne on 25th Dec along with spouse for a short trip to get my PR validated on first entry. lane: Booked my flight tickets today as well!!
> 
> Wishing you all Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year in advance!!
> 
> :wreath: :xmastree:
> 
> Best Regards
> Ausmover


Cool... Congratulations ausmover...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## nav.mahajan

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2: YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> my CO is true :santa: for me and has given me the Best christmas :xmasunwrap:
> 
> here is my BIG jouney in short :
> 
> >> Ils 1st attempt Aug 2011 (lost it by .5 in one of the modules  )
> 
> >> Sept 2011 ACS - rejected due to academic and role mismatch for ICT BA 261111
> 
> >> Jan 2012 ACS review submitted - CO suggested go for RPL
> 
> >> RPL approved for ICT BA 261111 Mar 2012 :clap2:
> 
> >> Ils attempts 3 more times Apr, May, Jun  lost all three times in writting with .5 margin. :smash: :frusty:
> 
> >> Submitted EOI 1st Jul and WA SS on 15th Jul 2012 :juggle:
> 
> >> WA SS approved and invited for 190 in Aug 12
> 
> >> Visa submitted 10th Sept.
> 
> >> CO assigned 26th Sept.. Med & PCC last of Sept
> 
> >> Meds referred on 5th Oct.. :frusty:
> 
> >>>>>> VISA GRANT 18 Dec :cheer2:
> 
> Rekha


Congrats rekha.... A golden post from u after so many days.... 
I knew grant is round the corner for u.... N here it is....

All the best for next move.....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## nav.mahajan

GoinDownUnder said:


> Hi Sreekanth!! I was also in shock this morning and thank God it was real  I also logged in to EVisa and saw it Finalised and Granted was next to all applicants..
> 
> and few minutes after I received an email from the CO about our grant
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> Thank you so much everyone, it was a great journey from the all the confusion, frustration, hard work and now a blessing
> 
> Cheers to everyone and I pray you all get your visa soon!!


Congrats mate.... Good to hear this for you....

Bravo..... N all the best.... It was a long journey.....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## luckyali111

Friends,

My EOI status changed to Lodged and is suspended. I also got an EMail from Skillselect mentioning the same. Does that mean i am going to be allocated a CO. I had submitted my App on 4th Dec.


----------



## nav.mahajan

sweetdream said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a silent viewer and watching this forum regularly. By the grace of Allah, I had received my grant letter on 19th December. Really this forum helped me a lot throughout the entire process. Special thanks to nav.mahjan, wanttomove, daydream, shohagkuet, ils2 fly, nishon & forhad for their excellent feedback.
> 
> ACS +ve: January 9 &#150; ICT Business Analyst| EOI: July 2 |SA SS applied: July 6 | SS approved: Aug 15 | ITA: Aug 23 | Visa filed: Sep 2 | MEDS: Sep 29 | CO: Oct 5 | From 80 & PCC: Oct 15 | Grant: Dec 19


Congrats sweetdream.... My pleasure if my posts or replies were helpful..... 

Mates always there to help....

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## Jey2012

luckyali111 said:


> Friends,
> 
> My EOI status changed to Lodged and is suspended. I also got an EMail from Skillselect mentioning the same. Does that mean i am going to be allocated a CO. I had submitted my App on 4th Dec.


When you lodged your visa application, the invitation is suspended.

Co allocation is usually 3-4 weeks after lodgement of visa application.

But with Christmas and new year holidays, it can take a little more time.

For Co allocation please check status of your docs when you upload them.

My change from required to received when CO was reviewing them.


----------



## abhijit

Hi Friends,

Need a quick word of experience from someone here...
I was invited for 189 on 16/11, have applied for the visa last night, the status of the visa application says 'In progress'. Have uploaded all attachments after making the payment.

The EOI status still shows Invited.

I have the following doubts:
(1) Is it that my application is noit in a completed state since it says In progress. The skillselect page says In Progress means my application has been received and is awaiting assessment.

(2) How long does it take approximately (i know there is no such fixed time frame but based on what folks have posted here) for any action to happen on the visa application?

Abhijit


----------



## luckyali111

Jey2012 said:


> When you lodged your visa application, the invitation is suspended.
> 
> Co allocation is usually 3-4 weeks after lodgement of visa application.
> 
> But with Christmas and new year holidays, it can take a little more time.
> 
> For Co allocation please check status of your docs when you upload them.
> 
> My change from required to received when CO was reviewing them.


Thanks Jey,

However the status of my EOI changed only today. Wheras i have lodged my App on 4th Dec. Am i the only one whose EOI status changed from Invited to lodged after 15 days.


----------



## Jey2012

luckyali111 said:


> Thanks Jey,
> 
> However the status of my EOI changed only today. Wheras i have lodged my App on 4th Dec. Am i the only one whose EOI status changed from Invited to lodged after 15 days.


How did you pay? by credit card?

Did you received acknowledgement mail after lodgement?


----------



## luckyali111

Jey2012 said:


> How did you pay? by credit card?
> 
> Did you received acknowledgement mail after lodgement?


Yes by CC. And did got the ACK mail immedietely after payment, within minutes.


----------



## Jey2012

luckyali111 said:


> Yes by CC. And did got the ACK mail immedietely after payment, within minutes.


Then perhaps a system bug or something like that.

Dont need to worry. Co will be allocated soon.

Best of luck


----------



## IPS

sweetdream said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a silent viewer and watching this forum regularly. By the grace of Allah, I had received my grant letter on 19th December. Really this forum helped me a lot throughout the entire process. Special thanks to nav.mahjan, wanttomove, daydream, shohagkuet, ils2 fly, nishon & forhad for their excellent feedback.
> 
> ACS +ve: January 9 – ICT Business Analyst| EOI: July 2 |SA SS applied: July 6 | SS approved: Aug 15 | ITA: Aug 23 | Visa filed: Sep 2 | MEDS: Sep 29 | CO: Oct 5 | From 80 & PCC: Oct 15 | Grant: Dec 19


Congratulations !!


----------



## chandu_799

luckyali111 said:


> Thanks Jey,
> 
> However the status of my EOI changed only today. Wheras i have lodged my App on 4th Dec. Am i the only one whose EOI status changed from Invited to lodged after 15 days.


Same for me. However, they clearly stated in the notification that they are correcting the EOI status and fixing tech issues. No need to worry


----------



## luckyali111

Thanks Jey/Chandu,

That eased my anxiety quite a bit.


----------



## jingaboys

I have a question about dependent's functional english ability requirement. I am applying for 189 visa with my wife as a dependent. We are not planning to claim for partner points as of now. 

My wife has completed her Bachelors and Masters in computer science. Would she need to appear in IELTS and get a score of 4.5? Would a letter from the university stating that the medium of instruction for her course was English suffice?

Can someone point me to the document which has these options clearly explained? I could not find it in 189/190 visa booklet. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## abhijit

That was the case with my spouse too. We emailed a scanned copy of her masters degree to the university and sent them a format of the letter we needed.
The head of Dept there made the letter signed it nd stamped it, also it was on the University letter head.

Abhijit


----------



## abhijit

I had done the visa application last night, I got the confirmation email from DIAC just 10 mins ago saying my application has been received. I guess this is the conformation from DIAC on my application getting to them. Now how long does it take for a case officer to get allocated? is it like 5-6 weeks considering it is the holiday period?

Abhijit


----------



## Sreekanth

GoinDownUnder said:


> Hi Sreekanth!! I was also in shock this morning and thank God it was real  I also logged in to EVisa and saw it Finalised and Granted was next to all applicants..
> 
> and few minutes after I received an email from the CO about our grant
> 
> :clap2:
> 
> Thank you so much everyone, it was a great journey from the all the confusion, frustration, hard work and now a blessing
> 
> Cheers to everyone and I pray you all get your visa soon!!


Congrats GoinDownUnder!!

did ur skillselect account ceased ?
I can still login into my skillselect account and the status says 'Logged'

is it normal? other people who have got grant ...pls say what's the status of ur skilllect account?


----------



## abhijit

Hi,

This is from the skillselect page on 189 visa:

Proof of functional English

Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:

an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English
evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.


----------



## nav.mahajan

Sreekanth said:


> Congrats GoinDownUnder!!
> 
> did ur skillselect account ceased ?
> I can still login into my skillselect account and the status says 'Logged'
> 
> is it normal? other people who have got grant ...pls say what's the status of ur skilllect account?


My EOI is ceased..... Got a mail today from skill select.... May be they are rectifying the system... My visa was granted on December 3rd..


----------



## aneesh123

Sreekanth said:


> Hi All
> 
> The status in eVisa says "Finalized" and i can see 'Granted' next to my name and all applicants..
> but surprisingly no mail from CO till now..
> 
> can it be a real Grant??? or some system bugs ....
> 
> also when i click on 'View Grant letter' I see error ..
> 
> when I check in VEVO, i get message "Entered details cannot be confirmed"
> 
> will it take time to update in VEVO after the Grant ??
> 
> members who have received grant ... pls suggest..


Hi,

Could you please update what the current status is ?


----------



## Sreekanth

aneesh123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please update what the current status is ?


Hi

NO grant letter mail from CO yet... still waiting..

when i checked on VEVO it says 'Resident' for me and my wife..

normally applicants will get grant mail with in few mins of their case being finalized.
but for me it's 2 full days and yet no mail...wondering what's happening.

how s the possible that my CO missed sending a mail to me...i don't know.. i just hope it's some technical glitch and nothing negative for my case..


----------



## aneesh123

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> 
> NO grant letter mail from CO yet... still waiting..
> 
> when i checked on VEVO it says 'Resident' for me and my wife..
> 
> normally applicants will get grant mail with in few mins of their case being finalized.
> but for me it's 2 full days and yet no mail...wondering what's happening.
> 
> how s the possible that my CO missed sending a mail to me...i don't know.. i just hope it's some technical glitch and nothing negative for my case..


Does the status show 'Finalized' for the online application?


----------



## Sreekanth

aneesh123 said:


> Does the status show 'Finalized' for the online application?


yes it shows 'Finalized' also i can see a link that reads 'View Grant letter' only to get error when tried to open that link..


----------



## aneesh123

Sreekanth said:


> yes it shows 'Finalized' also i can see a link that reads 'View Grant letter' only to get error when tried to open that link..


Thank you for the updates mate..Looks like you are almost there ....


----------



## nav.mahajan

Sreekanth said:


> yes it shows 'Finalized' also i can see a link that reads 'View Grant letter' only to get error when tried to open that link..


Shree,

Do you have Co's number..... If yes.. then give a call to CO... 

But now you will be able to talk on Monday or...... may be on 7th..... Coz they are going off for holidays.....


----------



## Sreekanth

nav.mahajan said:


> My EOI is ceased..... Got a mail today from skill select.... May be they are rectifying the system... My visa was granted on December 3rd..


Thanks Nav.. that's comforting ..


----------



## Sreekanth

nav.mahajan said:


> Shree,
> 
> Do you have Co's number..... If yes.. then give a call to CO...
> 
> But now you will be able to talk on Monday or...... may be on 7th..... Coz they are going off for holidays.....


My agent is handling the communication with CO and when i discussed with him, he says there are few other applicants for whom he has see the status as finalized and no grant mail being received ..

I will press on agent to send a mail or ask him to talk to CO..

the good part is, i can verify visa status in VEVO and it reads 'Resident' and 'Indefinite' for Stay Period. (same for my wife as well)

@Nav : are u able to successfully see ur Grant letter when u click on 'View Grant letter' from eVisa?


----------



## fmasaud84

usually how long it takes to get a CO? 

and will the CO send an email for communication or do I need to checck my online application everyday to see if there is something new ?


----------



## nav.mahajan

Sreekanth said:


> My agent is handling the communication with CO and when i discussed with him, he says there are few other applicants for whom he has see the status as finalized and no grant mail being received ..
> 
> I will press on agent to send a mail or ask him to talk to CO..
> 
> the good part is, i can verify visa status in VEVO and it reads 'Resident' and 'Indefinite' for Stay Period. (same for my wife as well)
> 
> @Nav : are u able to successfully see ur Grant letter when u click on 'View Grant letter' from eVisa?


There were 3 grant ;etters.... Me, my spouse and Kid.... i tried it again.... 

In First attempt... it didn't open for all.... then opened for my spouse.. but it's the same for all..... You have to keep on trying...... :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## joluwarrior

Do 189 invitees have to specify assets or value of money they are going to take to Australia and provide supporting documentation for the same ?

I see this bullet in Form 1276-Point 20. Appreciate if anybody can give pointers with regards to this point.


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> Hi
> 
> NO grant letter mail from CO yet... still waiting..
> 
> when i checked on VEVO it says 'Resident' for me and my wife..
> 
> normally applicants will get grant mail with in few mins of their case being finalized.
> but for me it's 2 full days and yet no mail...wondering what's happening.
> 
> how s the possible that my CO missed sending a mail to me...i don't know.. i just hope it's some technical glitch and nothing negative for my case..


Congrats!!! Sreekanth...

e mail is just a formality.....

All the Best..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkarthik1986

Guys, ive submitted my visa application last week. And I'm planning to travel to onsite for a business trip for one month. Ill be doing my PCC and medicals next week before I go. Is it ok? I have already stayed in the place for 9 months before. So this time it will be another 1 month(so i dont think PCC is required).

But should I inform the CO about this short term trip?


----------



## WaitForDestiny

shachi said:


> Iam not sure about the medicals being finalized as my status still shows Requested! Any idea on how to track that? I submitted all my documents today as I was waiting for Pcc's from 2 countries.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> I was expecting a Grant by end of this month or early Jan.. Looks like now, its going to be a wait!


Mail to [email protected] to know med status.


----------



## Sreekanth

rkv146 said:


> Congrats!!! Sreekanth...
> 
> e mail is just a formality.....
> 
> All the Best..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thanks RK,, until i receive mail from CO , I wouldn't announce grant


----------



## amittal

IPS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got to fill form 80.. My trial version of the PDF Nitro is over... Can someone please suggest which tool can i use to fill the form on my system ??
> 
> The idea is to fill the form on system and not with PEN.
> 
> Please suggest if possible.
> 
> IPS~


Hi IPS,

You don't need Adobe Writer / Nitro PDF to fill Form 80. It can be filled using Adobe Reader itself.

When you open the Form, you'll find a "Sign" button on top right corner (along with "Comment"). You click on "Sign" and then it'll allow you to fill the form. You can even place your signature in the form to digitally sign it.

After which, it gets complicated as Adobe will ask you to save the signed pdf on Adobe Echosign website from which you can then get it in email. But, I could not get it to work as it always ended up saving the blank form.

You cannot even save the form you have filled on the computer. So, after several trials, I ended up taking a print-out of the filled form and then sign and scan it again.

Let me know if it works for you!


----------



## sach_1213

Atlast after such a long harassment from Punjab Police and filling their pockets with lot of Bribe, i am able to recieve my PCC from RPO. A 21 day process to recieve it atlast.

Now Going for Medicals Tommorrow and hope all goes well.


----------



## amittal

cnsaikrishna said:


> Firstly check whether the documents are uploaded. Because it once happened to me that even though I uploaded the docs while applying a visa, the docs were missing when checked so I uploaded once again.
> 
> Use this link to check:
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel
> 
> If present, then mail to CO (attach all your docs with this mail) that you have provided the docs but still sending those docs now. Nothing to panic.
> 
> BTW can you provide the list they asked for??
> 
> Thanks


Thanks cnsaikrishna!

Yes. the docs are visible on my evisa page but as you suggested, will send them again through email. I am just working on the university letter for my wife. She completed her MBA in HRM from IGNOU (Meerut centre) in 2007. It's really a pain to get the letter for functional english proof.

CO has requested for the following docs:

Main Applicant:
Evidence of Birth or Age (Passport not accepted. I am now attaching Xth cert + declaration)
Evidence of Health (Appointment confirmed with Max, Panchsheel for 24-Dec)
Evidence of Character
● Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment

Dependent 1 - Spouse:
Evidence of Birth or Age (Again, same situation as myself)
Evidence of English Language Ability (Need IGNOU letter for her MBA)
Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner (Marriage Cert already attached)
Evidence of Character (US & India PCC already attached)
Evidence of Health (Appointment booked)
Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document (Already attached)
Evidence of Character
● Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment


----------



## Arpitwaj

Sreekanth said:


> Thanks RK,, until i receive mail from CO , I wouldn't announce grant


keep tryin dwnlding from e visa portal...earlier i was getting error but now it'responding correctly.


----------



## nishaon

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2: YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> my CO is true :santa: for me and has given me the Best christmas :xmasunwrap:
> 
> here is my BIG jouney in short :
> 
> >> Ils 1st attempt Aug 2011 (lost it by .5 in one of the modules  )
> 
> >> Sept 2011 ACS - rejected due to academic and role mismatch for ICT BA 261111
> 
> >> Jan 2012 ACS review submitted - CO suggested go for RPL
> 
> >> RPL approved for ICT BA 261111 Mar 2012 :clap2:
> 
> >> Ils attempts 3 more times Apr, May, Jun  lost all three times in writting with .5 margin. :smash: :frusty:
> 
> >> Submitted EOI 1st Jul and WA SS on 15th Jul 2012 :juggle:
> 
> >> WA SS approved and invited for 190 in Aug 12
> 
> >> Visa submitted 10th Sept.
> 
> >> CO assigned 26th Sept.. Med & PCC last of Sept
> 
> >> Meds referred on 5th Oct.. :frusty:
> 
> >>>>>> VISA GRANT 18 Dec :cheer2:
> 
> A special thanks :humble: to my friends ALAN,COOLSNAKE, SHOGAKUET, JERIN,LIFESGOOD,ARAVIND, MILLENIUM BUG.. last but not list CHIN2 :humble:
> 
> TRUST ME WITHOUT EACH ONE OF YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT THIS WAS NOT POSSIBLE
> 
> Guys reason for giving zist of my entire journey is to boost up will of the guyz whose process is stuck in different stages and are frustrated .. keep faith u will all make it GRAND !!!
> 
> Thanks to all once again.. See I am good at writting but dont know why I never got thru writting module ound:
> 
> Rekha


Wow, thats really a great news, Cheers!
Heartiest congratulations to you.
After the darkness of night the sun of day must rise, definitely.


----------



## Sreekanth

Arpitwaj said:


> keep tryin dwnlding from e visa portal...earlier i was getting error but now it'responding correctly.


ok .. will keep trying.


----------



## kinjalz

Hi
I have received the invitation and I was starting to apply. Can anyone help me for 
1 do we need to send any physical documents or we need to upload scanned copies only?
2 do we need to send or upload scanned copies of attested documents or colour copies will work as original?


----------



## rkumar1

you don't need to send any physical doucments..you need to upload all scanned copies

Color Scan will be enough (i prefer to get it attested...and don't forget to get opinion from other experts...


----------



## kinjalz

Thanks. . I will wait for other replies. .. logically colour copies should suffice but not sure if it is accepted or not.


----------



## kark

kinjalz said:


> Thanks. . I will wait for other replies. .. logically colour copies should suffice but not sure if it is accepted or not.


the document check list states only Passport /birth/ marriage certificate has to be attested ....I dont think others need to be attested...pls correct me if im wrong


----------



## Jey2012

kinjalz said:


> Thanks. . I will wait for other replies. .. logically colour copies should suffice but not sure if it is accepted or not.


just upload your docs on the system

Colour scan will be accepted.


----------



## kinjalz

That sounds good and less painful...
It is difficult to get attested bunch of documents from any government officers.....


----------



## rkarthik1986

rkarthik1986 said:


> Guys, ive submitted my visa application last week. And I'm planning to travel to onsite for a business trip for one month. Ill be doing my PCC and medicals next week before I go. Is it ok? I have already stayed in the place for 9 months before. So this time it will be another 1 month(so i dont think PCC is required).
> 
> But should I inform the CO about this short term trip?


any help guys on this?


----------



## RR

Rekha Raman said:


> Hi All,
> I got my GOLDEN MAIL on 18th Dec !!!!!!!
> :cheer2: YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> my CO is true :santa: for me and has given me the Best christmas :xmasunwrap:
> 
> 
> here is my BIG jouney in short :
> 
> >> Ils 1st attempt Aug 2011 (lost it by .5 in one of the modules  )
> 
> >> Sept 2011 ACS - rejected due to academic and role mismatch for ICT BA 261111
> 
> >> Jan 2012 ACS review submitted - CO suggested go for RPL
> 
> >> RPL approved for ICT BA 261111 Mar 2012 :clap2:
> 
> >> Ils attempts 3 more times Apr, May, Jun  lost all three times in writting with .5 margin. :smash: :frusty:
> 
> >> Submitted EOI 1st Jul and WA SS on 15th Jul 2012 :juggle:
> 
> >> WA SS approved and invited for 190 in Aug 12
> 
> >> Visa submitted 10th Sept.
> 
> >> CO assigned 26th Sept.. Med & PCC last of Sept
> 
> >> Meds referred on 5th Oct.. :frusty:
> 
> >>>>>> VISA GRANT 18 Dec :cheer2:
> 
> A special thanks :humble: to my friends ALAN,COOLSNAKE, SHOGAKUET, JERIN,LIFESGOOD,ARAVIND, MILLENIUM BUG.. last but not list CHIN2 :humble:
> 
> TRUST ME WITHOUT EACH ONE OF YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT THIS WAS NOT POSSIBLE
> 
> Guys reason for giving zist of my entire journey is to boost up will of the guyz whose process is stuck in different stages and are frustrated .. keep faith u will all make it GRAND !!!
> 
> Thanks to all once again.. See I am good at writting but dont know why I never got thru writting module ound:
> 
> Rekha


You're a fire fighter, you fought all the trials that snowballed like big flames of fire :flame:, and u finally won it! Hatz off enjoy the moment... :clap2:


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> You're a fire fighter, you fought all the trials that snowballed like big flames of fire :flame:, and u finally won it! Hatz off enjoy the moment... :clap2:


Hey buddy,

did CO asked for any documents from u??

I got a request for form 80 and meds... So a little scared...

IPS~


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> did CO asked for any documents from u??
> 
> I got a request for form 80 and meds... So a little scared...
> 
> IPS~


where CO requested form 80? for me only pcc & meds were asked


----------



## millinium_bug

IPS said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> did CO asked for any documents from u??
> 
> I got a request for form 80 and meds... So a little scared...
> 
> IPS~


its nothing to scared of my dear ..... 



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> where CO requested form 80? for me only pcc & meds were asked


Over an e mail.. 

Also, When r u planning for PCC and MEds??


----------



## IPS

millinium_bug said:


> its nothing to scared of my dear .....
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Hi,

How do u know that ur application is going under external checks?? As per ur signature...
And also then why do some are asked for form 80 and some are NOT.

IPS~


----------



## millinium_bug

IPS said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do u know that ur application is going under external checks?? As per ur signature...
> And also then why do some are asked for form 80 and some are NOT.
> 
> IPS~



Yesterday my agent email DIAC for the status of my case and he got the following reply
*
Your application is currently undergoing checks by external agencies. These checks take a long time to complete. Your case officer is regularly following up on your application and will contact you once the checks have been completed.*

And secondly it is not necessary that your application is going to refer for security checks, if CO asked you to submit form 80..... its all random

like a friend of mine, Pakistani Applicant wasn't asked to submit form 80 even then his application was referred to external security checks for 14 months 

So being Indian you shouldn't be worried about long wait ..... I hope u will get your grant soon 

So finger crossed and have biryani 

Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## IPS

millinium_bug said:


> Yesterday my agent email DIAC for the status of my case and he got the following reply
> *
> Your application is currently undergoing checks by external agencies. These checks take a long time to complete. Your case officer is regularly following up on your application and will contact you once the checks have been completed.*
> 
> And secondly it is not necessary that your application is going to refer for security checks, if CO asked you to submit form 80..... its all random
> 
> like a friend of mine, Pakistani Applicant wasn't asked to submit form 80 even then his application was referred to external security checks for 14 months
> 
> So being Indian you shouldn't be worried about long wait ..... I hope u will get your grant soon
> 
> So finger crossed and have biryani
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


Thanks for the wishes mate. I wish you also good luck. Insha Allah we all shall sail through !!

IPS~


----------



## millinium_bug

IPS said:


> Thanks for the wishes mate. I wish you also good luck. Insha Allah we all shall sail through !!
> 
> IPS~


Yeah In shaa Allah 



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## rkumar1

All members one humble request to all of you to keep your Signature Updated to get better idea about our status to rest of the members...


----------



## rkumar1

rkarthik1986 said:


> any help guys on this?


What i know that PCC would not required and as of now CO is not assigned to you so need not to worry...if CO ask later on for any update then amendment can be made by providing info to CO.....

Other experts pls suggest on this ?


----------



## Sktoaustralia

WaitForDestiny said:


> Mail to [email protected] to know med status.


Hi,

I did mail on this id to ask status of my medicals. I got them done on 8th December. But I got the following reply:

Thanks for your email below. Unfortunately, we are only able to assist with system related matters.

If you would like to know the status of your visa application, could you please forward your query to your visa processing officer; or to the visa processing centre where your visa application is being processed.

If you have any further enquiries or system issues, could you please contact us again.

Kind Regards

HealtH Strategies
Fri Dec 14 2012 01:54:01 GMT+1100 (AUS Eastern Daylight Time)(EXTERNAL)


----------



## WaitForDestiny

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did mail on this id to ask status of my medicals. I got them done on 8th December. But I got the following reply:
> 
> Thanks for your email below. Unfortunately, we are only able to assist with system related matters.
> 
> If you would like to know the status of your visa application, could you please forward your query to your visa processing officer; or to the visa processing centre where your visa application is being processed.
> 
> If you have any further enquiries or system issues, could you please contact us again.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> 
> HealtH Strategies
> Fri Dec 14 2012 01:54:01 GMT+1100 (AUS Eastern Daylight Time)(EXTERNAL)


Thats strange cz for me they told me my med status.


----------



## Jey2012

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did mail on this id to ask status of my medicals. I got them done on 8th December. But I got the following reply:
> 
> Thanks for your email below. Unfortunately, we are only able to assist with system related matters.
> 
> If you would like to know the status of your visa application, could you please forward your query to your visa processing officer; or to the visa processing centre where your visa application is being processed.
> 
> If you have any further enquiries or system issues, could you please contact us again.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> HealtH Strategies
> Fri Dec 14 2012 01:54:01 GMT+1100 (AUS Eastern Daylight Time)(EXTERNAL)


Same for me.

But i called Diac directly to query about my medical.


----------



## findraj

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did mail on this id to ask status of my medicals. I got them done on 8th December. But I got the following reply:
> 
> Thanks for your email below. Unfortunately, we are only able to assist with system related matters.
> 
> If you would like to know the status of your visa application, could you please forward your query to your visa processing officer; or to the visa processing centre where your visa application is being processed.
> 
> If you have any further enquiries or system issues, could you please contact us again.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> 
> HealtH Strategies
> Fri Dec 14 2012 01:54:01 GMT+1100 (AUS Eastern Daylight Time)(EXTERNAL)



DO NOT POST anybody's personal information on forum without their own permission, please remove Name of the Health Strategies officer. I think everyone has clean intentions of helping and getting helped, but posting entire correspondence with the officer is a bit too much...The correspondence is for you not for the entire forum.

Any Forum Mods here?


----------



## ssen

*lead time required to produce secondary applicant IELTS score*

I got the invitation on 17/12/12 and submitting the application today. I understand that to avoid the second installment the secondary applicant who is my spouse needs to produce the IELTS score of at least 4.5. Can anyone share, how long(at least) it might take from the date of application for the CO to ask for the evidence of my spouses IELTS score? It will help my spouse to block the test slot accordingly. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AUSA

Sktoaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did mail on this id to ask status of my medicals. I got them done on 8th December. But I got the following reply:
> 
> Thanks for your email below. Unfortunately, we are only able to assist with system related matters.
> 
> If you would like to know the status of your visa application, could you please forward your query to your visa processing officer; or to the visa processing centre where your visa application is being processed.
> 
> If you have any further enquiries or system issues, could you please contact us again.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> 
> HealtH Strategies
> Fri Dec 14 2012 01:54:01 GMT+1100 (AUS Eastern Daylight Time)(EXTERNAL)


i recieved same kind of email. i sent email to CO informing him that i Did Medicals on this date and hospital confirmed its uploaded into E-visa. very next reply i recieved reply from CO saying thank you I recieved your documents and Medicals in E-visa also shows recieved now. so sent an email to Co and inform you done the medicals already, recheck evisa and let me know if any further actions required from my side. i hope this will help


----------



## AUSA

ssen said:


> I got the invitation on 17/12/12 and submitting the application today. I understand that to avoid the second installment the secondary applicant who is my spouse needs to produce the IELTS score of at least 4.5. Can anyone share, how long(at least) it might take from the date of application for the CO to ask for the evidence of my spouses IELTS score? It will help my spouse to block the test slot accordingly. Thanks in advance!


for me CO asked in first email when he get allocated, i had ielts already for my spouse so i submitted that one.. so you can get that request anytime depends on CO allocation but once get requested you will have 28 days so better to do it within 1 or 1.5 months from date of applicatio.. others experts please advise as well


----------



## GulPak

Dear Seniors,

Always getting the same message in Ebusiness systems,whenever try to check status of my online application

"This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later" what does it means?


----------



## rkumar1

AUSA said:


> for me CO asked in first email when he get allocated, i had ielts already for my spouse so i submitted that one.. so you can get that request anytime depends on CO allocation but once get requested you will have 28 days so better to do it within 1 or 1.5 months from date of applicatio.. others experts please advise as well


I think you are right we get 28 days time to produce document (however some exception are there like PCC, FBI Clearance or in case your meds got referred) so i suggest to take earliest date for IELTS exam (Depends on your partners preparation) because even after exam u have to wait for another 13 days for results...and maximum u will get CO before 31st Jan 2013..


----------



## millinium_bug

GulPak said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Always getting the same message in Ebusiness systems,whenever try to check status of my online application
> 
> "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later" what does it means?


try following link

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au

regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## VisMelbourne

Grant Australian residency (PR) on 19th for 189 Accountant with 60 points..Thnx to everyone !


----------



## findraj

VisMelbourne said:


> Grant Australian residency (PR) on 19th for 189 Accountant with 60 points..Thnx to everyone !


Congratulations, can you post your timeline?!


----------



## Prass2012

Grant received today for 189..


----------



## Prass2012

Prass2012 said:


> Grant received today for 189..


thanks.. afterall,, really relieved to get this.. but now.. wondering how to secure a decent IT job in sydney or perth or mel is the question.


----------



## sheetal

Congratulations VisMelbourne and Prass2012. Are both of u guys from Team 4? Looks like the Team 4 is back from its vacation. 

Also can someone post the google docs link where all the timelines are maintained. Cant seem to find it

Thank you


----------



## thewall

Prass2012 said:


> Grant received today for 189..


Congrates,

was your Med referred or delay was for something else?

for IT i think Mel/Sydney is better choice


----------



## Prass2012

sheetal said:


> Congratulations VisMelbourne and Prass2012. Are both of u guys from Team 4? Looks like the Team 4 is back from its vacation.
> 
> Also can someone post the google docs link where all the timelines are maintained. Cant seem to find it
> 
> Thank you


no mine was from Team2. Had I missed 21 Dec, probably, it would have taken another 15 days (owing to christmas)


----------



## sheetal

Prass2012 said:


> no mine was from Team2. Had I missed 21 Dec, probably, it would have taken another 15 days (owing to christmas)


thats good that u got it before xmas... i just took my med test yesterday.... I guess i'll have to wait  
Its a very merry christmas for u  Congrats once agn


----------



## Stargaze

sheetal said:


> Congratulations VisMelbourne and Prass2012. Are both of u guys from Team 4? Looks like the Team 4 is back from its vacation.
> 
> Also can someone post the google docs link where all the timelines are maintained. Cant seem to find it
> 
> Thank you


This is the link for 189

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## Prass2012

sheetal said:


> thats good that u got it before xmas... i just took my med test yesterday.... I guess i'll have to wait
> Its a very merry christmas for u  Congrats once agn


sheetal - may be it will be a new year gift for you..

Merry christmas and Happy New year buddy


----------



## rkumar1

Prass2012 said:


> Grant received today for 189..


Congrates...on your grant...


----------



## WaitForDestiny

Prass2012 said:


> sheetal - may be it will be a new year gift for you..
> 
> Merry christmas and Happy New year buddy


Congrats Prass2012.

I am wondering why was there so much gap in allocation and grant. Your answer can help us to evaluate our case here - Thanks and best of luck.


----------



## Sktoaustralia

findraj said:


> DO NOT POST anybody's personal information on forum without their own permission, please remove Name of the Health Strategies officer. I think everyone has clean intentions of helping and getting helped, but posting entire correspondence with the officer is a bit too much...The correspondence is for you not for the entire forum.
> 
> Any Forum Mods here?



sorry. I did it mistakenly... Moderators..please can you delete my post?


----------



## sunil0780

Hi All,
We can do Med at any Medical cernter Specified in the ACS Doc ?
Do we need to wait for CO before doing medical ?


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Over an e mail..
> 
> Also, When r u planning for PCC and MEds??


meds done today, probably it'd be uploaded on monday by panel doctors.... PCC in next week.... it has been a herculean task for me to book an appointment for PCC through seva kendra


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> meds done today, probably it'd be uploaded on monday by panel doctors.... PCC in next week.... it has been a herculean task for me to book an appointment for PCC through seva kendra


Sorry to hear that... Which city u r in?? I did it from delhi and it took only 7 mins for the actual work and if u add waiting time then total comes out - 40 mins...

Lets see how medical goes on 26th...

IPS~


----------



## amittal

RenovatoR said:


> meds done today, probably it'd be uploaded on monday by panel doctors.... PCC in next week.... it has been a herculean task for me to book an appointment for PCC through seva kendra


In Delhi - and I believe across India, you don't need to book an appointment for PCC. You can fill the form online and just walk into any PSK. This is what I have been told by their customer care department.


----------



## raghuraman

Greetings, Can Someone pls advise on this pals,?

Brief Info: I am Raghu and i have applied for subclass 190 with WA sponsorship and i also launched the visa by Nov 29. By Dec 18th i have been contacted by my Case Officer asking for PCC, Medicals, Form 80 and Form 1221.

My Query is: In form 80 there is a question "Have you been refused visa to Australia or any country"?. By year 2011 July i applied for Tourist Visa 48R to Australia and been refused on financial grounds.

I would like to mention Yes and state the same reason. But i am so much concerned as whether this would by any means affect my Skilled Immigration?

Kindly let me know and i am eagerly looking forward for an answer

Thanks you, Regards
Raghu


----------



## RR

amittal said:


> In Delhi - and I believe across India, you don't need to book an appointment for PCC. You can fill the form online and just walk into any PSK. This is what I have been told by their customer care department.


can we walk in directly into any PSK's for PCC without appointment?? surprising! r u sure? if so i'll go 2morrow.


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Sorry to hear that... Which city u r in?? I did it from delhi and it took only 7 mins for the actual work and if u add waiting time then total comes out - 40 mins...
> 
> Lets see how medical goes on 26th...
> 
> IPS~


IPS, don't we need to get an appointment for PCC??? one of our fellow expat told that we don't have to get an appointment directly we can walk in.... i filled my online form on 20th Dec 2012!


----------



## shachi

Hi All,

Has anyone heard about the progress of their application by mail or e-Visa from their case officer with the intital's *MS* processed by *Team-4 Adelaide* in this forum??

Ever since I 've been assigned, the CO has never reverted or acknowledged with a reply for the list of documents that I have sent.


----------



## akmirror

Congrats to all recent visa grantees..happy for u all....best wishes n welcome aboard...gud luck to those who r waiting....


----------



## rks890

RenovatoR said:


> can we walk in directly into any PSK's for PCC without appointment?? surprising! r u sure? if so i'll go 2morrow.


Yes you can walk-in at any PSK without an appointment, but make sure you reach early around 9-9:30ish.


----------



## superm

RenovatoR said:


> IPS, don't we need to get an appointment for PCC??? one of our fellow expat told that we don't have to get an appointment directly we can walk in.... i filled my online form on 20th Dec 2012!


Nope. You don't need an appointment for pcc. Appointment thing is just for passport. At least in Delhi. Try to walk in half an before psk opens, that should make you one of the first in line and less waiting. If your passport address and current address are same then you should have your pcc in matter of couple hours. Otherwise you'd have to wait for Police verification procedure which may take up to a month or more depending on your will to donate some..


----------



## Arpitwaj

shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone heard about the progress of their application by mail or e-Visa from their case officer with the intital's MS processed by Team-4 Adelaide in this forum??
> 
> Ever since I 've been assigned, the CO has never reverted or acknowledged with a reply for the list of documents that I have sent.


My exp with team 4(initials)KS was like this only.But got the grant fast n hassle free.Goodluck to you too.


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> IPS, don't we need to get an appointment for PCC??? one of our fellow expat told that we don't have to get an appointment directly we can walk in.... i filled my online form on 20th Dec 2012!


You got to go online and then fill the form online itself. The form filling is online only now. I mean u cant manually fill the form... 

Next - appointment cannot be taken online for PCC. As online appointment is not valid for PCC. So u just fill the form and take print and then simply go to psk.. You will have 90 days from the day u complete ur online form, to go to psk.. After 90 days ur application wil expire..

So fill online - take print and go to psk.... NO APPOINTMENT NEEDED BUT MAKE SURE GO ATLEAST 45 MINS EARLIER THAN THE GATE OPENS..

U did not share where u r from.. as depending on that it may take more time.. incase u from delhi its as simple and as i said.. no probs at all..

IPS~


----------



## rkumar1

When u login to DIAC site using ur TRN number..u have to click on link schedule medical for u and ur partner...you can find the hospital list from there..then try to contact hospital to get a prior appointment ..


----------



## sunil0780

rkumar1 said:


> When u login to DIAC site using ur TRN number..u have to click on link schedule medical for u and ur partner...you can find the hospital list from there..then try to contact hospital to get a prior appointment ..


Thanks But i cannot shee the Shedule Medical Button


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> You got to go online and then fill the form online itself. The form filling is online only now. I mean u cant manually fill the form...
> 
> Next - appointment cannot be taken online for PCC. As online appointment is not valid for PCC. So u just fill the form and take print and then simply go to psk.. You will have 90 days from the day u complete ur online form, to go to psk.. After 90 days ur application wil expire..
> 
> So fill online - take print and go to psk.... NO APPOINTMENT NEEDED BUT MAKE SURE GO ATLEAST 45 MINS EARLIER THAN THE GATE OPENS..
> 
> U did not share where u r from.. as depending on that it may take more time.. incase u from delhi its as simple and as i said.. no probs at all..
> 
> IPS~


ohhh.. fingers crossed, i'm goin 2morrow... letz see wat happens. and i'm from hyd


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> You got to go online and then fill the form online itself. The form filling is online only now. I mean u cant manually fill the form...
> 
> Next - appointment cannot be taken online for PCC. As online appointment is not valid for PCC. So u just fill the form and take print and then simply go to psk.. You will have 90 days from the day u complete ur online form, to go to psk.. After 90 days ur application wil expire..
> 
> So fill online - take print and go to psk.... NO APPOINTMENT NEEDED BUT MAKE SURE GO ATLEAST 45 MINS EARLIER THAN THE GATE OPENS..
> 
> U did not share where u r from.. as depending on that it may take more time.. incase u from delhi its as simple and as i said.. no probs at all..
> 
> IPS~


did u book for medicals??? i finished my meds, it cost me around Rs.4,300/- (including evisa documentation). If you're goin to courier meds result then it is only 3,300. But using ehealth option is good.


----------



## RR

superm said:


> Nope. You don't need an appointment for pcc. Appointment thing is just for passport. At least in Delhi. Try to walk in half an before psk opens, that should make you one of the first in line and less waiting. If your passport address and current address are same then you should have your pcc in matter of couple hours. Otherwise you'd have to wait for Police verification procedure which may take up to a month or more depending on your will to donate some..


oh my GOD.... my passport address is different from the one i'm residing now.... i dunno how many days it will take... but they come under same pincode.


----------



## superm

RenovatoR said:


> oh my GOD.... my passport address is different from the one i'm residing now.... i dunno how many days it will take... but they come under same pincode.


it might need police verification then! But hope you would not need. Best of luck!


----------



## rkumar1

sunil0780 said:


> Thanks But i cannot shee the Shedule Medical Button



Can you please update your timeline so that we can suggest u accordingly...


----------



## IPS

superm said:


> Nope. You don't need an appointment for pcc. Appointment thing is just for passport. At least in Delhi. Try to walk in half an before psk opens, that should make you one of the first in line and less waiting. If your passport address and current address are same then you should have your pcc in matter of couple hours. Otherwise you'd have to wait for Police verification procedure which may take up to a month or more depending on your will to donate some..


Cant he say his current address is same as in the passport.. I mean he can get it the same day.. And DIAC just needs a PCC i dont think from where u r getting it from ... i mean delhi, hydra.. etc etc..

What do you think??

IPS~


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> did u book for medicals??? i finished my meds, it cost me around Rs.4,300/- (including evisa documentation). If you're goin to courier meds result then it is only 3,300. But using ehealth option is good.


What all do i need to take along when i go for meds?? Please help out..

IPS~


----------



## sach_1213

IPS said:


> What all do i need to take along when i go for meds?? Please help out..
> 
> IPS~


Original passport
Passport photocopy
Form 26 n 160 filled by you
4 photographs
Appointment form having ur trn no.

I know as i just completed my medicals yesterday


----------



## IPS

sach_1213 said:


> Original passport
> Passport photocopy
> Form 26 n 160 filled by you
> 4 photographs
> Appointment form having ur trn no.
> 
> I know as i just completed my medicals yesterday


Thanks so much... I am not sure of the Appointment Form?? I got a PDF from CO but its just like having my details written on it like TRN, name, address, etc etc..

Also how many copies of what all document like 2 copies of each etc etc etc 

Is this the Appointment Form??

Please let me know..

IPS~


----------



## sach_1213

IPS said:


> Thanks so much... I am not sure of the Appointment Form?? I got a PDF from CO but its just like having my details written on it like TRN, name, address, etc etc..
> 
> Also how many copies of what all document like 2 copies of each etc etc etc
> 
> Is this the Appointment Form??
> 
> Please let me know..
> 
> IPS~


One copy only........


----------



## IPS

sach_1213 said:


> One copy only........


What about the appointment form??? Whats that??

IPS~


----------



## sach_1213

IPS said:


> What about the appointment form??? Whats that??
> 
> IPS~


When u book doctor online, u will get a booking form which u have to take with u. If not just take ur trn no.


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Cant he say his current address is same as in the passport.. I mean he can get it the same day.. And DIAC just needs a PCC i dont think from where u r getting it from ... i mean delhi, hydra.. etc etc..
> 
> What do you think??
> 
> IPS~


if i say that current address is same as in the passport.. won't there be any problem??


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> if i say that current address is same as in the passport.. won't there be any problem??


I dont think so there would be any issue.. To be honest i did the same thing...


----------



## superm

sach_1213 said:


> Original passport
> Passport photocopy
> Form 26 n 160 filled by you
> 4 photographs
> Appointment form having ur trn no.
> 
> I know as i just completed my medicals yesterday


what is form 26 and 160 ? 
when we click on schedule medical - there are some questions to be answered after which we get a medical form with medical center address and our details with trn number printed. That's all I have currently - can you point me to where I can get 26 and 160 ?


----------



## omarau

raghuraman said:


> Greetings, Can Someone pls advise on this pals,?
> 
> Brief Info: I am Raghu and i have applied for subclass 190 with WA sponsorship and i also launched the visa by Nov 29. By Dec 18th i have been contacted by my Case Officer asking for PCC, Medicals, Form 80 and Form 1221.
> 
> My Query is: In form 80 there is a question "Have you been refused visa to Australia or any country"?. By year 2011 July i applied for Tourist Visa 48R to Australia and been refused on financial grounds.
> 
> I would like to mention Yes and state the same reason. But i am so much concerned as whether this would by any means affect my Skilled Immigration?
> 
> Kindly let me know and i am eagerly looking forward for an answer
> 
> Thanks you, Regards
> Raghu


im not an expert but i suggest you look at it the other way around, if you answer no to that question and they find out that you didnt tell the truth then that would more probably affect your application, so i suggest you answer by yes, by logic it shouldnt affect your application since financial ability is not a condition for skilled immigration, they know all of us are trying to immigrate to get a better life, so you will be just fine with the truth


----------



## Mad123

Hi,

I have lodged my VISA on 19'th Nov and CO is still not allocated yet. Can anyone please suggest how long it will take for CO allocation ?

Also, can anyone please suggest whether we can provide Spouse English medium certificates from Intermediate to Post graduate to show English language evidence.

Thanks..


----------



## abhijit

Hi mad123,

For Spouse functional english proof.... you will need to get a letter from her university stating the course start and end dates, registration number and pass class.
Also it should have a line stating all medium of instruction and exams were in English.

All universities in India are happy to provide this letter, you need to send them a scanned copy of the course certificate as proof.

Abhijit


----------



## rkumar1

Mad123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my VISA on 19'th Nov and CO is still not allocated yet. Can anyone please suggest how long it will take for CO allocation ?
> 
> Also, can anyone please suggest whether we can provide Spouse English medium certificates from Intermediate to Post graduate to show English language evidence.
> 
> Thanks..


As per feeds and CO allocation timing for others you will get CO maximum by this weekend...


----------



## AnneChristina

rkumar1 said:


> As per feeds and CO allocation timing for others you will get CO maximum by this weekend...


Unless the Christmas break causes delays


----------



## Jey2012

AnneChristina said:


> Unless the Christmas break causes delays


Only 2 workings days in 2012 for Diac

So More likely early jan 2013.


----------



## fmasaud84

due to holidays .etc. i think i should go to hibernation mode..looks like to get CO will take long time. 

any idea what is the average time for getting a CO ?


----------



## Anil

Hey Omarau
why did u withdraw?and wat do they ask for job verification
pls suggest


----------



## Anil

Hi all
i applied on 3 dec 489.no mail from co yet.but application status shoes inprogres.
Wat does it mean.should i contact diac.if yes then n which no


----------



## AUSA

Anil said:


> Hi all
> i applied on 3 dec 489.no mail from co yet.but application status shoes inprogres.
> Wat does it mean.should i contact diac.if yes then n which no


CO allocation max time frane within 5 weeks bwfore contacting DIAC .. Hope u get co soon


----------



## Arpitwaj

Anil said:


> Hi all
> i applied on 3 dec 489.no mail from co yet.but application status shoes inprogres.
> Wat does it mean.should i contact diac.if yes then n which no


Generally CO doesnt contact unless they required anything.In progress means CO is there.Also,Xingle bells around )))), You can give them more time.


----------



## findraj

Arpitwaj said:


> Generally CO doesnt contact unless they required anything.In progress means CO is there.Also,Xingle bells around )))), You can give them more time.



So CO doesnt contact you when he/she gets assigned to your case?

Raj


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> I dont think so there would be any issue.. To be honest i did the same thing...


One setback on PCC for me, As the current address is different from the one in the passport i need to provide additional proofs. when i provided gas connnection they didn't accept it as it is in my mom's name.... so went to bank for changin my address and will take bank statement for 6 months with bank seal....  dunno when i will get my PCC. They may initiate police verification which should hopefully end before Jan 5th....:juggle::bump::brick:


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> One setback on PCC for me, As the current address is different from the one in the passport i need to provide additional proofs. when i provided gas connnection they didn't accept it as it is in my mom's name.... so went to bank for changin my address and will take bank statement for 6 months with bank seal....  dunno when i will get my PCC. They may initiate police verification which should hopefully end before Jan 5th....:juggle::bump::brick:


This is really not good news...

Just help me with the medicals?? What all test are these guys doing?? apart from the TB test??

As i have cold and cough so should i be worried??

IPS~


----------



## findraj

TB, HIV, and General Medical like eyes and all


----------



## nishaon

*Change of state for 190!*

Don't know how it sounds, but I am really eager to know whether it is possible to change the state that sponsored me already.

Actually I got SS from SA, 190 lodged, CO assigned, visa not finalized yet.
Now if I want to get SS from NSW, is there any option?


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> This is really not good news...
> 
> Just help me with the medicals?? What all test are these guys doing?? apart from the TB test??
> 
> As i have cold and cough so should i be worried??
> 
> IPS~


HIV,TB,XRAY.... Nothing to worry about ur cold and cough.... Form 26 includes Physician consultation, he would check u thoroughly.... and vision test as well.... ur blood pressure,weight and height... they will take care of everything... take forms 26 & 160 with u... thatz it...


----------



## RR

nishaon said:


> Don't know how it sounds, but I am really eager to know whether it is possible to change the state that sponsored me already.
> 
> Actually I got SS from SA, 190 lodged, CO assigned, visa not finalized yet.
> Now if I want to get SS from NSW, is there any option?


No, it is not possible. You got invitation based on the SS from SA.... if you require SS from NSW withdraw this application and apply for a fresh SS from NSW which is not prudent step to proceed!


----------



## Sreekanth

Hi Guys

I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
I thank each and every member of this forum.

I am happy to answer any questions that prospective visa seeker might have.

now the even greater challenge is to secure a job...:boxing: :juggle: 

Thanks once again .!!


----------



## findraj

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
> I thank each and every member of this forum.
> 
> I am happy to answer any questions that prospective visa seeker might have.
> 
> now the even greater challenge is to secure a job...:boxing: :juggle:
> 
> Thanks once again .!!




[email protected][email protected][email protected]!

Just one small question, do you get a mail when a CO is assigned?


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> HIV,TB,XRAY.... Nothing to worry about ur cold and cough.... Form 26 includes Physician consultation, he would check u thoroughly.... and vision test as well.... ur blood pressure,weight and height... they will take care of everything... take forms 26 & 160 with u... thatz it...


Are your results uploaded?? I will keep u posted once i m back from the medical...

IPS~


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Are your results uploaded?? I will keep u posted once i m back from the medical...
> 
> IPS~


they told it will be uploaded by doctor today... need to check evisa site


----------



## Sreekanth

findraj said:


> [email protected][email protected][email protected]!
> 
> Just one small question, do you get a mail when a CO is assigned?


yes findraj, u will get a mail form CO once assigned. 
but if u have uploaded all the documents (PCC, Form 80, Meds ..) then there are chances that u won't get mail from CO.

Thanks


----------



## Anil

RenovatoR said:


> they told it will be uploaded by doctor today... need to check evisa site


How we an check that medical results are uploaded


----------



## findraj

Sreekanth said:


> yes findraj, u will get a mail form CO once assigned.
> but if u have uploaded all the documents (PCC, Form 80, Meds ..) then there are chances that u won't get mail from CO.
> 
> Thanks


Ok, thank you..

Good Luck for future!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## RR

Anil said:


> How we an check that medical results are uploaded


Honestly i dunno how to do it... all i'll do is check the list of uploaded docs and status beside health requirement....


----------



## chandu_799

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
> I thank each and every member of this forum.
> 
> I am happy to answer any questions that prospective visa seeker might have.
> 
> now the even greater challenge is to secure a job...:boxing: :juggle:
> 
> Thanks once again .!!


Congrats. This means DIAC is working today


----------



## findraj

How much does medicals cost in Mumbai, any idea?


----------



## rkumar1

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
> I thank each and every member of this forum.
> 
> I am happy to answer any questions that prospective visa seeker might have.
> 
> now the even greater challenge is to secure a job...:boxing: :juggle:
> 
> Thanks once again .!!


Congrates Sreekanth on your Grant...this is your XMAS gift...cheers


----------



## rkv146

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
> I thank each and every member of this forum.
> 
> I am happy to answer any questions that prospective visa seeker might have.
> 
> now the even greater challenge is to secure a job...:boxing: :juggle:
> 
> Thanks once again .!!


Congratulations!!! 
DOnt worry you will cross the other challenge also!!
All the Best..
Regards
RK


----------



## sheetal

findraj said:


> How much does medicals cost in Mumbai, any idea?


I paid 1800


----------



## Mad123

AnneChristina said:


> Unless the Christmas break causes delays



Thanks for the response.

since it is almost 5 weeks, hopefully CO gets allocated in next 2 working days. I know this is a very very rare chance. I am not even sure whether any CO is looking into my docs. 

Only progress made so far after lodging on Nov 17'th is to receive ACK and Bridge VISA's for the family. Can you please let me know whether it is mandatory to apply for MEDICARE cards on this Bridge visa. I am still having company provided insurance which has almost 90% coverage here in Sydney. I prefer to wait till I get PR. Can you please suggest whether this approach is OK.


Thanks....


----------



## findraj

sheetal said:


> I paid 1800


You went to Rele? Do they accept Credit Cards? lotta medical institutions still dont do which is why I am asking...

Thanks for the prompt reply


----------



## rkarthik1986

rkarthik1986 said:


> Guys, ive submitted my visa application last week. And I'm planning to travel to onsite for a business trip for one month. Ill be doing my PCC and medicals next week before I go. Is it ok? I have already stayed in the place for 9 months before. So this time it will be another 1 month(so i dont think PCC is required).
> 
> But should I inform the CO about this short term trip?
> 
> Is there any other process that i should do? there is no change in my address, its just that I am going on a short term business trip.


Guys any expert opinion on this?


----------



## findraj

Mad123 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> since it is almost 5 weeks, hopefully CO gets allocated in next 2 working days. I know this is a very very rare chance. I am not even sure whether any CO is looking into my docs.
> 
> Only progress made so far after lodging on Nov 17'th is to receive ACK and Bridge VISA's for the family. Can you please let me know whether it is mandatory to apply for MEDICARE cards on this Bridge visa. I am still having company provided insurance which has almost 90% coverage here in Sydney. I prefer to wait till I get PR. Can you please suggest whether this approach is OK.
> 
> 
> Thanks....


I think CO is already allocated for you, and he/she wont contact unless they need any documents to finalise your case..I stilll have meds and pcc left so I will know once CO is assigned.

Have you submitted all your documents??

Raj


----------



## findraj

rkarthik1986 said:


> Guys any expert opinion on this?


Dont worry, no need to inform anything as you are travelling


----------



## Jayshaanu

Congrats Srikanth and all the best...

I have a question on PCC
1. Me and my wife, daughter (3.5yrs) has stayed in Australia for 18months, I am doing my PCC from Australia. My question is do I need to do the Australian PCC for my wife and daughter as well?

2. PCC in India
What is the process in India? same question should I have to do the PCC for my wife and daughter as well?
I have a different address on my passport, so would like to know How much time it takes?

appreciate your response.

Thanks
J


----------



## nishaon

RenovatoR said:


> No, it is not possible. You got invitation based on the SS from SA.... if you require SS from NSW withdraw this application and apply for a fresh SS from NSW which is not prudent step to proceed!


Hmmmm,
Thanks for your info.


----------



## Mad123

findraj said:


> I think CO is already allocated for you, and he/she wont contact unless they need any documents to finalise your case..I stilll have meds and pcc left so I will know once CO is assigned.
> 
> Have you submitted all your documents??
> 
> Raj


Yep. Uploaded all the documents and just waiting for CO.

Did you get the Bridging VISA ?

Thanks..


----------



## harry82

hi ,

my visa granted on 20.12.2012 . Thanks everybody . Really this forum is excellent.

cheers ,
HARI


----------



## fringe123

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> my visa granted on 20.12.2012 . Thanks everybody . Really this forum is excellent.
> 
> cheers ,
> HARI


Congrats mate!!!!!


----------



## superm

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> my visa granted on 20.12.2012 . Thanks everybody . Really this forum is excellent.
> 
> cheers ,
> HARI


Congrats  :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sheetal

findraj said:


> You went to Rele? Do they accept Credit Cards? lotta medical institutions still dont do which is why I am asking...
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply



Sorry, no idea. I paid in cash.


----------



## AnneChristina

Mad123 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> since it is almost 5 weeks, hopefully CO gets allocated in next 2 working days. I know this is a very very rare chance. I am not even sure whether any CO is looking into my docs.
> 
> Only progress made so far after lodging on Nov 17'th is to receive ACK and Bridge VISA's for the family. Can you please let me know whether it is mandatory to apply for MEDICARE cards on this Bridge visa. I am still having company provided insurance which has almost 90% coverage here in Sydney. I prefer to wait till I get PR. Can you please suggest whether this approach is OK.
> 
> 
> Thanks....


I don't think you need to apply for Medicare before getting the PR. I am still on the student insurance and will only apply for Medicare once my PR is finalized. After all, if the application is rejected I'm not eligible for Medicare, so I can't imagine that it's required to apply ahead of time.


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> I don't think you need to apply for Medicare before getting the PR. I am still on the student insurance and will only apply for Medicare once my PR is finalized. After all, if the application is rejected I'm not eligible for Medicare, so I can't imagine that it's required to apply ahead of time.


Hii Anne...

How r u?? Merry Christmas!!! Still Stuck with FBI or is there some Progress..
I am stuck with my Indian PCC...
Hopefully by end of Jan I can get the grant!!

Regards
RK


----------



## AnneChristina

rkarthik1986 said:


> Guys any expert opinion on this?


You don't need to do anything. I just travelled to Germany for 3 months, so I called DIAC to see whether I have to submit the form for change of address, and I also sent an email to my CO. Both confirmed that it is totally fine to travel; it does not require any action and does not affect the process in any way.
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## AnneChristina

Jayshaanu said:


> Congrats Srikanth and all the best...
> 
> I have a question on PCC
> 1. Me and my wife, daughter (3.5yrs) has stayed in Australia for 18months, I am doing my PCC from Australia. My question is do I need to do the Australian PCC for my wife and daughter as well?
> 
> 2. PCC in India
> What is the process in India? same question should I have to do the PCC for my wife and daughter as well?
> I have a different address on my passport, so would like to know How much time it takes?
> 
> appreciate your response.
> 
> Thanks
> J


Yes, you need to get the Australian and Indian PCC for both, your wife and yourself. No need to get it for your daughter (only people 16+ years of age and need to get a PCC).


----------



## AnneChristina

rkv146 said:


> Hii Anne...
> 
> How r u?? Merry Christmas!!! Still Stuck with FBI or is there some Progress..
> I am stuck with my Indian PCC...
> Hopefully by end of Jan I can get the grant!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thanks, Merry Christmas to you too.
Yes, still stuck with the FBI clearance, but now I am in Germany and my flatmate also just went on vacation, so he will only be able to check the mailbox Jan 7th. Well, at least I don't wonder every day whether there is any progress...
Good luck with your Indian PCC. I hope it won't cause too much of a delay!


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> Thanks, Merry Christmas to you too.
> Yes, still stuck with the FBI clearance, but now I am in Germany and my flatmate also just went on vacation, so he will only be able to check the mailbox Jan 7th. Well, at least I don't wonder every day whether there is any progress...
> Good luck with your Indian PCC. I hope it won't cause too much of a delay!


Thanks Annee..
The Indian PCC is only stuff pending, strange rules!! cant do anything but just wait and wait and wait.. Hopefully it will be over by Middle of Jan and then the CO can send me the Golden email!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## AnneChristina

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Annee..
> The Indian PCC is only stuff pending, strange rules!! cant do anything but just wait and wait and wait.. Hopefully it will be over by Middle of Jan and then the CO can send me the Golden email!!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


Haha, I absolutely know what you are talking about. This endless waiting is really a pain. Well, I guess we both expect the "golden mail" by mid-Jan then. On the bright side; time to enjoy this Christmas & NY "at home", keeping in mind that we might be in Aussie this time next year


----------



## FuBU

Hi guys,

My CO asked me for my Medicals on 4th Dec and it was done immediately and couriered... tracked it and it reached Sydney on 10th Dec. How long can i expect to get the grant by?

I got a peek of the medical documents and i saw my wife getting an A and myself B for having BMI 35.5. What do you guys think? im hoping i get the grant before the end of January....


----------



## vvprashanth

Sreekanth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am pleased to inform you all that i received 'Grant' today. :cheer2: :cheer2:
> I thank each and every member of this forum.
> 
> I am happy to answer any questions that prospective visa seeker might have.
> 
> now the even greater challenge is to secure a job...:boxing: :juggle:
> 
> Thanks once again .!!


Hey Sreekanth... Hearty Congratulations on your grant... njoy ur time.. Did you make any plan on when to fly?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## AnneChristina

FuBU said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My CO asked me for my Medicals on 4th Dec and it was done immediately and couriered... tracked it and it reached Sydney on 10th Dec. How long can i expect to get the grant by?
> 
> I got a peek of the medical documents and i saw my wife getting an A and myself B for having BMI 35.5. What do you guys think? im hoping i get the grant before the end of January....


Most likely your medicals will be referred, so it might take up to 2 months for them to be finalized.


----------



## Sreekanth

vvprashanth said:


> Hey Sreekanth... Hearty Congratulations on your grant... njoy ur time.. Did you make any plan on when to fly?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Thanks Prashant 
Right now i have not plans to fly immediately.. kind of concerned 
of getting a job in AUS..
I think i have to mentally prepare to quit a stable job here and then
be ready to take risk..

Please share any pointers in getting a job in AUS.. 
i am going thru seek.com.au and i feel there are less job with my skills.

could it be because of Christmas vacation and new year..?
How about u? when are u planning to fly?


----------



## RR

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> my visa granted on 20.12.2012 . Thanks everybody . Really this forum is excellent.
> 
> cheers ,
> HARI


Congratz you're living my dream..... :clap2: yes, our forum is excellent:hail:


----------



## chandu_799

Sreekanth said:


> Thanks Prashant
> Right now i have not plans to fly immediately.. kind of concerned
> of getting a job in AUS..
> I think i have to mentally prepare to quit a stable job here and then
> be ready to take risk..
> 
> Please share any pointers in getting a job in AUS..
> i am going thru seek.com.au and i feel there are less job with my skills.
> 
> could it be because of Christmas vacation and new year..?
> How about u? when are u planning to fly?


I am in the same dilema (of course no GRANT yet) of quitting a well-paid job. But pushing my self to start a new life and career in OZ. Hope every thing will work out smooth in end 

What's ur skill set?


----------



## Sreekanth

chandu_799 said:


> I am in the same dilema (of course no GRANT yet) of quitting a well-paid job. But pushing my self to start a new life and career in OZ. Hope every thing will work out smooth in end
> 
> What's ur skill set?


I am a OOAD, C++/Linux Developer for 8+ years..

how about u ?


----------



## RR

Hi Expats,

help!!! On friday i took e-medical tests, how to check it has been uploaded or not?? i checked in evisa site but could not get those details..... seniors kindly guide us on this..


----------



## chandu_799

Sreekanth said:


> I am a OOAD, C++/Linux Developer for 8+ years..
> 
> how about u ?


Started as Java developer and worked in production support as well. Currently working as team manager with no hands-on coding . Overall 10+ years of exp and worked in US for 5 years on H1B. Planning to brush-up on my tech skills in the next couple of months. I guess no one will offer initially management position without pre-AUS experience.


----------



## sheetal

AnneChristina said:


> Most likely your medicals will be referred, so it might take up to 2 months for them to be finalized.


Hi Anne,
What is medicals referred?

Thanks


----------



## sunil0780

Hi all,
I was in AUS more then 12 month so in need PCC 
which one is prefer ?
Name Check Only 
Name and Fingerprint Check


----------



## AnneChristina

sheetal said:


> Hi Anne,
> What is medicals referred?
> 
> Thanks


If the case officer does not feel comfortable evaluating your health, then he refers your results to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) who provides an expert opinion.

You can have a look at the info here: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 22. The Health Requirement

Even though it says your medicals are only referred if a "significant medical condition" is identified, this is not true. Even with a minor condition your meds may be referred; in fact here have been people on this forum who received an "A" evaluation and nonetheless the medicals were referred. This is nothing to worry about, but obviously it may cause a delay.


----------



## thewall

AnneChristina said:


> If the case officer does not feel comfortable evaluating your health, then he refers your results to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) who provides an expert opinion.
> 
> You can have a look at the info here: Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 22. The Health Requirement
> 
> ....


I thought its not CO, perhaps someone in GH does the quality audit and decides whether to refer or Finalize off-shore Panel doctors' reports routed thru GH. There r instances where off-shore applicants frontloading MED even before CO & getting it finalized. 

I have noticed until Oct, almost all off-shore cases had been referred which was not the case Nov onwards, hence few Sep/Oct applicants (like me ) still waiting but many Nov folks already thru


----------



## thewall

Merry christmas & Happy new year to all who r still waiting  and not waiting  for Grant :rockon:

:tree::tree::santa::xmassnow:


----------



## wong0390

sunil0780 said:


> Hi all,
> I was in AUS more then 12 month so in need PCC
> which one is prefer ?
> Name Check Only
> Name and Fingerprint Check


Name check only


----------



## sunil0780

wong0390 said:


> Name check only


Thanks it realy help to me


----------



## joluwarrior

Is demand draft accepted mode of payment for the visa application fees ?


----------



## sunil0780

joluwarrior said:


> Is demand draft accepted mode of payment for the visa application fees ?


this is one of the type you can pay online as well 

Happy X'Mas and New Year


----------



## rkumar1

how to make sure that ours medical got referred or not...except that email ID as one responding to email on that....?


----------



## AnneChristina

thewall said:


> I thought its not CO, perhaps someone in GH does the quality audit and decides whether to refer or Finalize off-shore Panel doctors' reports routed thru GH. There r instances where off-shore applicants frontloading MED even before CO & getting it finalized.
> 
> I have noticed until Oct, almost all off-shore cases had been referred which was not the case Nov onwards, hence few Sep/Oct applicants (like me ) still waiting but many Nov folks already thru


Hi thewall,
thanks for the input. You are right that it may be someone else who refers the medicals, but I doubt it is Global Health. Here the info on what GH does: About Global Health.
It was discussed several times that the documents seem to be reviewed by DIAC staff before a CO is assigned; I could imagine that some medicals get cleared in that process. Obviously I don't know either; just a guess.

P.S. Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## pishu

findraj said:


> TB, HIV, and General Medical like eyes and all


Hey Findraj,

Can you elaborate on what they check in eye test. Is it just a snellen chart ( in which they make you read letters to check vision) or is it more in detail.

Thanks,


----------



## rks890

pishu said:


> Hey Findraj,
> 
> Can you elaborate on what they check in eye test. Is it just a snellen chart ( in which they make you read letters to check vision) or is it more in detail.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes they will make you read the snellen chart.


----------



## pishu

rks890 said:


> Yes they will make you read the snellen chart.



Thanks rks!


----------



## sach_1213

Waiting for my medicals to get upload by the panel doctor. Just had a talk wid doctor and got to know that my medicals r totally cleared. Excited for that n now just waiting to get them uploaded


----------



## sach_1213

Waiting for my medicals to get upload by the panel doctor. Just had a talk wid doctor and got to know that my medicals r totally cleared. Excited for that n now just waiting to get them uploaded



.


----------



## Anil

Friends do they ask for photograph. also.i hav nt uploaded.although co stilll not assigned to me


----------



## sunil0780

sach_1213 said:


> Waiting for my medicals to get upload by the panel doctor. Just had a talk wid doctor and got to know that my medicals r totally cleared. Excited for that n now just waiting to get them uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> .


good luck for you


----------



## shehryar2013

Dear Hari. Congratulations. I am in Al Ain, UAE. Is it possible if you could provide me some guidance, since I am also planning to apply for subclass 190 visa. I have some questions, which I think you can answer. Please it is urgent. Thank you so much...


----------



## shehryar2013

*I need guidance*

Hello everyone!
I am new here and decided to apply myself for Subclass 190. I hope to benefit from all of you out here for guidance. I have several questions, which I hope that you will answer:
1. Does ACS (Australian Computer Society) contact the employers. Actually one of the companies I worked in back till 2003 is discontinued and I don't know where is the manager.

2. For the passport copy, as I am in UAE as a resident, should I also scan UAE visa with the copy of my passport? The visa says "Computer Operator" whereas I am actually working as ICT Trainer.

3. My documents are attested by two different people. Is it ok, or should I get it attested by only one person?

Thank you.

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## findraj

sheetal said:


> Sorry, no idea. I paid in cash.


Thanks I will take an appointment on Jan 2


----------



## findraj

Mad123 said:


> Yep. Uploaded all the documents and just waiting for CO.
> 
> Did you get the Bridging VISA ?
> 
> Thanks..


Nope, Never been to Australia, lived in Canada for like 5 years and had enough of it...


----------



## limonic316

joluwarrior said:


> Is demand draft accepted mode of payment for the visa application fees ?


No, the fee can only be paid by credit or debit card (as long as it's a Mastercard or Visa)


----------



## mandeepps

harry82 said:


> hi ,
> 
> my visa granted on 20.12.2012 . Thanks everybody . Really this forum is excellent.
> 
> cheers ,
> HARI


Cool dude.......congrats


----------



## Akanksha Jain

Hey

Its been more then a month since I submitted my Visa Application for 190, I have not allotted a CO till now. Can anyone tel me how long does it take, I am so worried !!

Akanksha


----------



## GoinDownUnder

IPS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got to fill form 80.. My trial version of the PDF Nitro is over... Can someone please suggest which tool can i use to fill the form on my system ??
> 
> The idea is to fill the form on system and not with PEN.
> 
> Please suggest if possible.
> 
> IPS~


Hi, dunno if you still need it but I fill up PDF forms using FoxitReader, it has a Typewriter tool that helps you type into PDF 




Sreekanth said:


> Congrats GoinDownUnder!!
> 
> did ur skillselect account ceased ?
> I can still login into my skillselect account and the status says 'Logged'
> 
> is it normal? other people who have got grant ...pls say what's the status of ur skilllect account?


Hi Skreekanth, as of this writing my EOI status still says "Lodged", I might drop an email to the SkillSelect tech team to ask, but as of what the others had said in this thread it takes a few more days for SkillSelect to be updated.



shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone heard about the progress of their application by mail or e-Visa from their case officer with the intital's *MS* processed by *Team-4 Adelaide* in this forum??
> 
> Ever since I 've been assigned, the CO has never reverted or acknowledged with a reply for the list of documents that I have sent.


Hi shachi, I have called the DIAC office sometime back and asked them the same question because I have sent over the documents in the portal and via email but with no response nor acknowledgement, they informed me that Case Officers do not really reply unless they require new documents from you. I only received two emails from my CO 1) Request of Documents 2) Visa Grant

So don't lose hope


----------



## Mathew26

Hi,

I got invited on 17th dec (60 points EOI submitted on 13th Nov).Applied for visa on 18th dec and the status shows application received. Is it better to do the PCC and medical before the CO is getting assigned? what are the reference documents required to do the medical? Please reply..


----------



## mja123

Mathew26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invited on 17th dec (60 points EOI submitted on 13th Nov).Applied for visa on 18th dec and the status shows application received. Is it better to do the PCC and medical before the CO is getting assigned? what are the reference documents required to do the medical? Please reply..


Yes, its better to medicals and PCC asap, as they always ask for it... and it takes a lot of time for the medicals to get finalized


----------



## Mathew26

Thanks mja.

Do we need to take any reference documents for medical test?


----------



## AUSA

shehryar2013 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new here and decided to apply myself for Subclass 190. I hope to benefit from all of you out here for guidance. I have several questions, which I hope that you will answer:
> 1. Does ACS (Australian Computer Society) contact the employers. Actually one of the companies I worked in back till 2003 is discontinued and I don't know where is the manager.
> 
> 2. For the passport copy, as I am in UAE as a resident, should I also scan UAE visa with the copy of my passport? The visa says "Computer Operator" whereas I am actually working as ICT Trainer.
> 
> 3. My documents are attested by two different people. Is it ok, or should I get it attested by only one person?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Happy New Year to all.


1- it totally depend of ACS and DIAC -- normally they can contact to all employers and none .. it totally depends on the authorities and no one can really answer tht. 

2- You don't need to provide UAE Residence visa copy..
3- this is fine by two persons as well. but for 190 you will apply online and will attached all documents online so no need to get copies attested. you can color scan and attach. if you can not color scan then black and white copies should be attested as true copy.. 

these are my opinions .. other experts will guide you as well 
good luck


----------



## sunil0780

Mathew26 said:


> Thanks mja.
> 
> Do we need to take any reference documents for medical test?


take your photo along with the medical form filled by you


----------



## Mathew26

Thanks Sunil


----------



## Jit

sunil0780 said:


> take your photo along with the medical form filled by you


Hi Sunil,

Hope you are doing great.

I also received the invitation on 17 dec, but my consultant is very slow will apply for visa by 3 jan 2013. I asked him about medical, can we do it before applying for visa he said no we need TRN number.
Just need your help to understand the process for applying visa what are the steps till we receive grant.
Like status , acknowledge ,payment of fees, CO assign ,medical , PCC & grant with time line.

Thank you in advance 

Cheers 
Jit


----------



## sach_1213

Akanksha Jain said:


> Hey
> 
> Its been more then a month since I submitted my Visa Application for 190, I have not allotted a CO till now. Can anyone tel me how long does it take, I am so worried !!
> 
> Akanksha


Normally CO is assigned in 5 weeks, but my Co was assigned in 10 days. U will get ur CO soon. Dont worry


----------



## rkv146

Jit said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> Hope you are doing great.
> 
> I also received the invitation on 17 dec, but my consultant is very slow will apply for visa by 3 jan 2013. I asked him about medical, can we do it before applying for visa he said no we need TRN number.
> Just need your help to understand the process for applying visa what are the steps till we receive grant.
> Like status , acknowledge ,payment of fees, CO assign ,medical , PCC & grant with time line.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Cheers
> Jit


Hii Jit,

Here are the Steps:

1. Apply for Visa
2. Pay the Fees. ( u will get Ack.. Its an Auto e mail thats it)
3. upload the Documents
4. proceed with Medical, PCC before CO is allocated or Wait for CO.
4. CO allocation
5. CO asks for more documents.
6. Upload the Doc.
7. If medicals are referred then wait for medicals to get finalized.
8. Wait for Final decision from CO.

Regards
RK


----------



## Jit

rkv146 said:


> Hii Jit,
> 
> Here are the Steps:
> 
> 1. Apply for Visa
> 2. Pay the Fees. ( u will get Ack.. Its an Auto e mail thats it)
> 3. upload the Documents
> 4. proceed with Medical, PCC before CO is allocated or Wait for CO.
> 4. CO allocation
> 5. CO asks for more documents.
> 6. Upload the Doc.
> 7. If medicals are referred then wait for medicals to get finalized.
> 8. Wait for Final decision from CO.
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hi RK,

Thanks for quick reply.

In my case I am working in Singapore here to get PCC they need letter from AU CO, so I can not go ahead till CO ask for it.

But any way once again thank you very much.

God bless you.

Cheers 
Jit


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> meds done today, probably it'd be uploaded on monday by panel doctors.... PCC in next week.... it has been a herculean task for me to book an appointment for PCC through seva kendra


Dude,

I m also done with medicals today.. Have e mailed the billing slip to CO. Now i have nothing else to be sent from my end. 

The took - 

Blood sample
Urine Sample
Chest Xray
Eye checkup.

Addition to this Doc checked my feet, legs, only back with stethoscope, Neck , Ears, Shoulder, Stomach..

Keep me posted on ur PCC thing..

So now i think the real wait BEGINS...

IPS~


----------



## sunil0780

Jit said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> Hope you are doing great.
> 
> I also received the invitation on 17 dec, but my consultant is very slow will apply for visa by 3 jan 2013. I asked him about medical, can we do it before applying for visa he said no we need TRN number.
> Just need your help to understand the process for applying visa what are the steps till we receive grant.
> Like status , acknowledge ,payment of fees, CO assign ,medical , PCC & grant with time line.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Cheers
> Jit


Hi Jit,
your consultent is crrect
you will get TRN number after submission only
and you cannot do before getting TRN
but you can do PCC only from your side in Medical we need to fill TRN number which you can get after paying fees


----------



## sunil0780

Jit said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> In my case I am working in Singapore here to get PCC they need letter from AU CO, so I can not go ahead till CO ask for it.
> 
> But any way once again thank you very much.
> 
> God bless you.
> 
> Cheers
> Jit


Hi Jit Make sure that you should have PCC from all satying country
that you can start by own

Wishing you Happy New Year


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Dude,
> 
> I m also done with medicals today.. Have e mailed the billing slip to CO. Now i have nothing else to be sent from my end.
> 
> The took -
> 
> Blood sample
> Urine Sample
> Chest Xray
> Eye checkup.
> 
> Addition to this Doc checked my feet, legs, only back with stethoscope, Neck , Ears, Shoulder, Stomach..
> 
> Keep me posted on ur PCC thing..
> 
> So now i think the real wait BEGINS...
> 
> IPS~



I'm done from my end.... I finished my PCC today, by GOD's Grace i got it in a single day though my current address is different from passport address. I did my medicals on 22nd Dec, hopefully doctor has uploaded it. 

I have two queries:

How to confirm whether Doctor has done it or not from immigration site???

should we have to send medical check bill to CO??


----------



## rkv146

Jit said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> In my case I am working in Singapore here to get PCC they need letter from AU CO, so I can not go ahead till CO ask for it.
> 
> But any way once again thank you very much.
> 
> God bless you.
> 
> Cheers
> Jit


Welcome...
So in your Case PCC can be done only after CO is allocated...

With regards to timeline it depends on case to case , very hard to predict.

usually after you apply for Visa by paying the fees the CO can get allotted in the 3rd to 5th week Window..

and Once you submit the docs it completely depends on CO..
I have seen few who do not get any response from CO and some who get instant reply like me!!! When I mailed my docs the very next day she replied stating everything is met and she is just waiting for my PCC..
Few have just got direct grant without even CO contacting them..

The big uncertainty is medicals... If yours meds are through then you can expect grant very quickly once you provide all the docs which CO asks..

Regards
RK


----------



## Jit

sunil0780 said:


> Hi Jit Make sure that you should have PCC from all satying country
> that you can start by own
> 
> Wishing you Happy New Year


Thank you Sunil,

Happy new year!!!!!!😀


----------



## Jit

rkv146 said:


> Welcome...
> So in your Case PCC can be done only after CO is allocated...
> 
> With regards to timeline it depends on case to case , very hard to predict.
> 
> usually after you apply for Visa by paying the fees the CO can get allotted in the 3rd to 5th week Window..
> 
> and Once you submit the docs it completely depends on CO..
> I have seen few who do not get any response frm CO and some who get instant reply like me!!! When I mailed my docs the very next day she replied stating everything is met and she is just waiting for my PCC..
> Few have just got direct grant without even CO contacting them..
> 
> The big uncertainty is medicals... If yours meds are through then you can expect grant very quickly once you provide all the docs which CO asks..
> 
> Regards
> RK




Thank you RK ,

Happy new year!!!!!😃


----------



## srinivas557

i got my ack on 16th DEC , waiting for CO to assign


----------



## rkv146

Jit said:


> Thank you RK ,
> 
> Happy new year!!!!!😃


Thanks Jit..
A Very Happy New year to you as well!!!
Regards
RK


----------



## srinivas557

*Subclass 189 - waiting for co*

hi all i am waiting for CO to assign , i got the ack on 16th DEC , 
1. please tell me how much time it will take for CO to assing 
2. where to check online if CO is allocated or not. (any URL will tell us the details)
3. can i go a head with medicals and pcc now 
4. grant letter expiray for date of entry will depend on medicals or pcc ?


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> I'm done from my end.... I finished my PCC today, by GOD's Grace i got it in a single day though my current address is different from passport address. I did my medicals on 22nd Dec, hopefully doctor has uploaded it.
> 
> I have two queries:
> 
> How to confirm whether Doctor has done it or not from immigration site???
> 
> should we have to send medical check bill to CO??


Eventually i would also have the same query... How to check that medicals have been uploaded successfully.....

Expats -> Nav/Anne/Sydney and other seniors, can anyone of you helpout on this, please.

Thanks in advance.
IPS~


----------



## Arpitwaj

IPS said:


> Eventually i would also have the same query... How to check that medicals have been uploaded successfully.....
> 
> Expats -> Nav/Anne/Sydney and other seniors, can anyone of you helpout on this, please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> IPS~


They usually uploads in 2 days time.
Once uploaded, " Organize health test " link will disappear from evisa portal.


----------



## rkumar1

srinivas557 said:


> hi all i am waiting for CO to assign , i got the ack on 16th DEC ,
> 1. please tell me how much time it will take for CO to assing
> 2. where to check online if CO is allocated or not. (any URL will tell us the details)
> 3. can i go a head with medicals and pcc now
> 4. grant letter expiray for date of entry will depend on medicals or pcc ?


1. you will get CO around 4-5 weeks after you pay DIAC fee
2. u can login using TRN details and check if there is any change in you doucement status or date you uploaded them
3. Yes you can go ahead and get ur PCC and medicals done (it will save time later in case your medical referred)
4. It Depends on the earliest document u got either PCC or medicals.....


----------



## IPS

Arpitwaj said:


> They usually uploads in 2 days time.
> Once uploaded, " Organize health test " link will disappear from evisa portal.


Thanks so much Arpit, me and Renovator have been trying to find this from sometime now.. I have another Q. I see t statements - 

1. Organize health test - This you told us.
2. Complete character assessment.. - Can you pls tell us what do we expect on this link?? Like when would this disapear.

Renovator - can you please confirm if the link has disapeared for you?? As you have done it more than a week ago...

Thanks for the info buddy!!

IPS~


----------



## kemee

after lodging visa. when I am checking status for this on this link (using TIN number) :

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisas

after providing details and press submit then it is giving me error like server is temporary out of server.

but when I am doing for my work permit visa status using same link then it is showing me correct status.

Has any one facing issue with above link for 189 class visa status, tracking?

and how would i know for CO assignment ?


----------



## espresso

Hi kemee, 

the correct link for 189 visa status is https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login.


----------



## omarau

I lodged my second visa application today. So im in the waiting queue again, 
I have a question though: 
at the end of visa application summary pdf file, they mention processing office: ADELAIDE. 

does this file always mentions ADELAIDE as processing office as a template or ADELAIDE really is my processing office? 

last time my processing office was Brisbane and well just say it wasnt pleasant experience. 

ADELAIDE seems faster and more reasonable than Brisbane


----------



## Arpitwaj

IPS said:


> Thanks so much Arpit, me and Renovator have been trying to find this from sometime now.. I have another Q. I see t statements -
> 
> 1. Organize health test - This you told us.
> 2. Complete character assessment.. - Can you pls tell us what do we expect on this link?? Like when would this disapear.
> 
> Renovator - can you please confirm if the link has disapeared for you?? As you have done it more than a week ago...
> 
> Thanks for the info buddy!!
> 
> IPS~


I am not aware of this character option.
I guess it has to do with PCC(s) upload.
Other shud confirm.

Thanks


----------



## Arpitwaj

omarau said:


> I lodged my second visa application today. So im in the waiting queue again,
> I have a question though:
> at the end of visa application summary pdf file, they mention processing office: ADELAIDE.
> 
> does this file always mentions ADELAIDE as processing office as a template or ADELAIDE really is my processing office?
> 
> last time my processing office was Brisbane and well just say it wasnt pleasant experience.
> 
> ADELAIDE seems faster and more reasonable than Brisbane


If you have been assign with Team Adelaide, The mentioned address is correct.


----------



## omarau

Arpitwaj said:


> If you have been assign with Team Adelaide, The mentioned address is correct.


what does yours say? I want to check if it is a unified template for everyone or really reflects processing office


----------



## IPS

HI FOLKS,

I have question which is bothering me a lot....

Once we get the visa for a particular state.. After reaching australia if i am not able to find a job can i change my state from lets say SA to NSW or any other state??

Is that acutally possible by any means??

Please suggest...

IPS~


----------



## vvc

omarau said:


> I lodged my second visa application today. So im in the waiting queue again,
> I have a question though:
> at the end of visa application summary pdf file, they mention processing office: ADELAIDE.
> 
> does this file always mentions ADELAIDE as processing office as a template or ADELAIDE really is my processing office?
> 
> last time my processing office was Brisbane and well just say it wasnt pleasant experience.
> 
> ADELAIDE seems faster and more reasonable than Brisbane


Hi omarau
I wish you all the success this time

261111- ICT Business Analyst| WA SS 190 | submitted 10 OCT 2012| CO: 26 OCT 2012| MED: Pending, waiting for CO to update 1022


----------



## omarau

IPS said:


> HI FOLKS,
> 
> I have question which is bothering me a lot....
> 
> Once we get the visa for a particular state.. After reaching australia if i am not able to find a job can i change my state from lets say SA to NSW or any other state??
> 
> Is that acutally possible by any means??
> 
> Please suggest...
> 
> IPS~


many say that this commitment is rather a moral one than legal, i read posts about ppl couldn't make it in the sponsoring state so they informed that sponsoring body provided proofs of job searching attempts and they were off the hock.


----------



## mysbm70

IPS said:


> HI FOLKS,
> 
> I have question which is bothering me a lot....
> 
> Once we get the visa for a particular state.. After reaching australia if i am not able to find a job can i change my state from lets say SA to NSW or any other state??
> 
> Is that acutally possible by any means??
> 
> Please suggest...
> 
> IPS~


I have a friend who was under 176 ACT sponsorship, left ACT after one year staying there and now live in Victoria. According to him, he wrote to ACT saying that he can't find a permanent job there even after one year, this is acceptable or not is still a question mark, you will only know when you renew your visa after 5 years.


----------



## IPS

mysbm70 said:


> I have a friend who was under 176 ACT sponsorship, left ACT after one year staying there and now live in Victoria. According to him, he wrote to ACT saying that he can't find a permanent job there even after one year, this is acceptable or not is still a question mark, you will only know when you renew your visa after 5 years.


Thanks mysbm70/omarau for this info !!

IPS~


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Thanks so much Arpit, me and Renovator have been trying to find this from sometime now.. I have another Q. I see t statements -
> 
> 1. Organize health test - This you told us.
> 2. Complete character assessment.. - Can you pls tell us what do we expect on this link?? Like when would this disapear.
> 
> Renovator - can you please confirm if the link has disapeared for you?? As you have done it more than a week ago...
> 
> Thanks for the info buddy!!
> 
> IPS~


Yes, it disappeared... i could not find that link anywhere on the page... IPS confirm for you as well... thanks a lot arpit. 

Arpit, 

Do we have to write to CO for acknowledgement of meds & PCC??


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> Yes, it disappeared... i could not find that link anywhere on the page... IPS confirm for you as well... thanks a lot arpit.
> 
> Arpit,
> 
> Do we have to write to CO for acknowledgement of meds & PCC??


You can e mail all the info you have like PCC copies and Medical Bill Slip. Also u can ask for ACK in the same e mail. BUt it depends from CO to CO as some respond prompty and some dont bother at all.. So i say dont be dependant on getting an ACK back that ur docs have been received. If anything has not reached to CO, they would ask for it upfront. 

I had Medical today so the link is there, lets see when this goes off. BUt good that ur meds have been uploaded...

IPS~


----------



## sach_1213

IPS said:


> Dude,
> 
> I m also done with medicals today.. Have e mailed the billing slip to CO. Now i have nothing else to be sent from my end.
> 
> The took -
> 
> Blood sample
> Urine Sample
> Chest Xray
> Eye checkup.
> 
> Addition to this Doc checked my feet, legs, only back with stethoscope, Neck , Ears, Shoulder, Stomach..
> 
> Keep me posted on ur PCC thing..
> 
> So now i think the real wait BEGINS...
> 
> IPS~



Same here IPS. I hope it took a whole day for u, as it took almost a full day for me n my family


----------



## IPS

sach_1213 said:


> Same here IPS. I hope it took a whole day for u, as it took almost a full day for me n my family


I was lucky then... It took me only 2.5 hours.. And that too, because the Dr was not there to do the medical, else if i take out the time for waiting it was only 1 hour.

IPS~


----------



## Roda

Finally i lodged my visa application today and also got the acknowledgment.
My question is, as i am in USA right now, should i go ahead to do the FBI check and State check as per requirement or wait for the CO asking for it.
Same for the medicals.
thanks,


----------



## Arpitwaj

RenovatoR said:


> Yes, it disappeared... i could not find that link anywhere on the page... IPS confirm for you as well... thanks a lot arpit.
> 
> Arpit,
> 
> Do we have to write to CO for acknowledgement of meds & PCC??


Try to remain calm with CO....unless you dont get indications for a long time )))).No new is a good news generally. 

Well , You can write CO informing that you have uploaded all the requisite. And wait for further progress.

Good luck


----------



## tenten

Roda said:


> Finally i lodged my visa application today and also got the acknowledgment.
> My question is, as i am in USA right now, should i go ahead to do the FBI check and State check as per requirement or wait for the CO asking for it.
> Same for the medicals.
> thanks,


Its all upto you. if you want to make the process faster, you may go ahead and get PCC and medicals done while waiting for CO allocation. Just remember that this also determines the "enter by" date for your visa validation as it is calculated as 12 months from date of PCC or Meds whichever was done first.


----------



## limonic316

Roda said:


> Finally i lodged my visa application today and also got the acknowledgment.
> My question is, as i am in USA right now, should i go ahead to do the FBI check and State check as per requirement or wait for the CO asking for it.
> Same for the medicals.
> thanks,


Hi,

How long have you been in the States? You need to get an FBI clearance only if you've been here for more than 12 months.

If you have, it would be better to start right away because the FBI can take between 4-8 weeks for processing. Your CO will be allocated by then.

hth


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> I was lucky then... It took me only 2.5 hours.. And that too, because the Dr was not there to do the medical, else if i take out the time for waiting it was only 1 hour.
> 
> IPS~


it generally takes 2-3 hours.... coz like us many would be there ... i reached hospital @ 10:30 AM, registered and my blood sample was taken @ 11... then doctors consultation took long time, altogether it took 2-3 hrs... don't expect anything to happen in a jiff...


----------



## Mathew26

Hi,

I have lodged my Visa application on 18th dec. Waiting for CO to get assigned. Meanwhile ,I am planning to do PCC and medical. How can I get the recognized hospital list to do the medical test? I am in Bangalore ..


----------



## mskksm14

Mathew26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa application on 18th dec. Waiting for CO to get assigned. Meanwhile ,I am planning to do PCC and medical. How can I get the recognized hospital list to do the medical test? I am in Bangalore ..


You can get the hospital list from the below link:

India - Panel Physicians

India - Panel Physicians

Regards,
MSK


----------



## Mathew26

Thanks MSK


----------



## srinivas557

kemee said:


> after lodging visa. when I am checking status for this on this link (using TIN number) :
> after providing details and press submit then it is giving me error like server is temporary out of server.
> 
> but when I am doing for my work permit visa status using same link then it is showing me correct status.
> 
> Has any one facing issue with above link for 189 class visa status, tracking?
> 
> and how would i know for CO assignment ?


i am also facing the same issue , i think they have stooped this link for check the status for PR , according to me i think we need to login ecom url with TRN and search if any changes done if case officer is assigned .

please any one advise how we will know if the CO is assigned in the link (ecom)


----------



## mja123

srinivas557 said:


> i am also facing the same issue , i think they have stooped this link for check the status for PR , according to me i think we need to login ecom url with TRN and search if any changes done if case officer is assigned .
> 
> please any one advise how we will know if the CO is assigned in the link (ecom)


You will receive a email when co is assigned


----------



## inquisitive1

*meds before co allocation?*

hi everyone!!!
is it possible to go for meds before the co is allocated to me?
i have done the application and recieved the acknowledgment...


----------



## IPS

inquisitive1 said:


> hi everyone!!!
> is it possible to go for meds before the co is allocated to me?
> i have done the application and recieved the acknowledgment...


Yes


----------



## Stigmatic

What all documents need to be submitted for DIAC ?

Do we need to submit "roles and responsibility" letter from all the current and previous also which we have submitted during ACS ?


----------



## AUSA

28 days to submit required documents - is this work days or calender days ???


----------



## AUSA

28 days to submit required documents - is this work days or calender days ???


----------



## Maddy27

RenovatoR said:


> I'm done from my end.... I finished my PCC today, by GOD's Grace i got it in a single day though my current address is different from passport address. I did my medicals on 22nd Dec, hopefully doctor has uploaded it.
> 
> I have two queries:
> 
> How to confirm whether Doctor has done it or not from immigration site???
> 
> should we have to send medical check bill to CO??


Hello RenovatoR,

I am not sure if you have mentioned it in any earlier threads, but I would like to know which city you belong to?

Actually my current address is different from my passport address & I am a bit worried about the PCC process, but you say yours got it done on the same day, it gives me hope.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## omarau

AUSA said:


> 28 days to submit required documents - is this work days or calender days ???


it is calendar days, i read this some where before but i dont seem to find where anymore, if anybody can provide a link it would be appreciated


----------



## superm

inquisitive1 said:


> hi everyone!!!
> is it possible to go for meds before the co is allocated to me?
> i have done the application and recieved the acknowledgment...


YUP - YOU CAN. there must be a 'schedule medical exam' link in your visa home page.
Use that and go for it!
Best of luck!


----------



## rkumar1

AUSA said:


> 28 days to submit required documents - is this work days or calender days ???



calender days..you can extend this duration if situation is out of your end...


----------



## pishu

Hey folks,

I had a query, my wife's PCC was not accepted as the PSK did not recognize marriage certificate as a good enough proof  

Is it ok to apply as single, will that be a cause of concern later on...

P.S. Her passport name is the same as before marriage.

Thanks,


----------



## amittal

pishu said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I had a query, my wife's PCC was not accepted as the PSK did not recognize marriage certificate as a good enough proof
> 
> Is it ok to apply as single, will that be a cause of concern later on...
> 
> P.S. Her passport name is the same as before marriage.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Pishu,

This is very strange as:

1) Marriage Certificate is "the" proof for marriage and should be acceptable.
2) For PCC, your wife doesn't need to submit Marriage Certificate as you mentioned her name is same before/after marriage. PCC is for an individual and not provided jointly. PCC is solely given on the police verification of the individual already entered in his/her passport file or after fresh verification.

Talk to some senior official at the PSK as it should not be the case.


----------



## pishu

amittal said:


> Hi Pishu,
> 
> This is very strange as:
> 
> 1) Marriage Certificate is "the" proof for marriage and should be acceptable.
> 2) For PCC, your wife doesn't need to submit Marriage Certificate as you mentioned her name is same before/after marriage. PCC is for an individual and not provided jointly. PCC is solely given on the police verification of the individual already entered in his/her passport file or after fresh verification.
> 
> Talk to some senior official at the PSK as it should not be the case.


Thanks Amittal,

I too am surprised, but the problem could have been because l had filled her status as married thinking the M Certificate would suffice. Since you mentioned that its for an individual with no emphasis on the marital status, i was wondering if the same could be reapplied as single. Will that be a spot of bother later on?

Cheers!


----------



## superm

pishu said:


> Thanks Amittal,
> 
> I too am surprised, but the problem could have been because l had filled her status as married thinking the M Certificate would suffice. Since you mentioned that its for an individual with no emphasis on the marital status, i was wondering if the same could be reapplied as single. Will that be a spot of bother later on?
> 
> Cheers!


Pishu - generally it is acceptable that for her you provide marriage certi + your passport copy. That's what was used for my wife while we applied at delhi.
Marriage certificate showed that she is my wife and my passport became her address proof!. Delhi guys seem more understanding 
Though police guy did not accept all these as he had something green on his mind


----------



## pishu

superm said:


> Pishu - generally it is acceptable that for her you provide marriage certi + your passport copy. That's what was used for my wife while we applied at delhi.
> Marriage certificate showed that she is my wife and my passport became her address proof!. Delhi guys seem more understanding
> Though police guy did not accept all these as he had something green on his mind


You hit the nail on the head about the greener thoughts crossing his mind  but since i already hit once with married status with no avail, i don't want to redo the same thing.. in your thoughts should i pursue with the M certificate or apply afresh with a single status!

Seems like Delhi is more understanding because they are closer to the political powerhouse


----------



## superm

pishu said:


> You hit the nail on the head about the greener thoughts crossing his mind  but since i already hit once with married status with no avail, i don't want to redo the same thing.. in your thoughts should i pursue with the M certificate or apply afresh with a single status!
> 
> Seems like Delhi is more understanding because they are closer to the political powerhouse


well I guess you can go with single thing if there's no way out..
also - which is address mentioned in your partner's passport? If you are stating single then do it at her native place where u can say passport addr = current addr so that you can avoid police verification too..

Best of luck!


----------



## RR

Sunny27 said:


> Hello RenovatoR,
> 
> I am not sure if you have mentioned it in any earlier threads, but I would like to know which city you belong to?
> 
> Actually my current address is different from my passport address & I am a bit worried about the PCC process, but you say yours got it done on the same day, it gives me hope.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


yes... i'm from hyd, it is possible! they did online verification of my passport and issued it imme...... in my case, both my addresses are under same zipcode. anyway don't worry letz see wat happens in ur case, letz hope for the best


----------



## RR

pishu said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I had a query, my wife's PCC was not accepted as the PSK did not recognize marriage certificate as a good enough proof
> 
> Is it ok to apply as single, will that be a cause of concern later on...
> 
> P.S. Her passport name is the same as before marriage.
> 
> Thanks,


I want to comment on your situation citing my experience on PCC.

I went there with ration card for address proof, however for address proof along with ration card some other proof should be furnished. So i opted for Bank statement with bank seal. When I approached PSK the PSK officer asked me several questions as my current address is different from passport address. I furnished ration card and bank statement but he refused to accept it by asking me a covering letter from bank with my photo affixed on it. Thank God, I remember the document advisor page from PSK site. I told him firmly that it is not mentioned in PSK site so i can provide only this. Eventually he bowed to my pressure.

Moral: Speak confidently with PSK officer coz not all are smart, few are dumb asses like one i met.

In your case tell them that marriage certificate is not required, furnish him proofs for ur present address if your current address is not same as passport address. Incase, your passport address is same as current address then it is a cake walk. All the best! Go conquer PSK!!!


----------



## RR

pishu said:


> You hit the nail on the head about the greener thoughts crossing his mind  but since i already hit once with married status with no avail, i don't want to redo the same thing.. in your thoughts should i pursue with the M certificate or apply afresh with a single status!
> 
> Seems like Delhi is more understanding because they are closer to the political powerhouse


Pishu,

This isn't a rocket science to think a lot.

Simple: if u go with married status, furnish address proof for her current address.

I dunno the implications of going with single status when married.... but if it is worth taking risk then go ahead.

Taking RISK is like eating RUSK for us Cheers!!


----------



## pishu

RenovatoR said:


> Pishu,
> 
> This isn't a rocket science to think a lot.
> 
> Simple: if u go with married status, furnish address proof for her current address.
> 
> I dunno the implications of going with single status when married.... but if it is worth taking risk then go ahead.
> 
> Taking RISK is like eating RUSK for us Cheers!!


Thanks RR,

I totally agree that its no rocket science but as you mentioned in your previous post that there some dumb earthlings out there who don't know difference between the elbow from the hand . For me the ultimate proof was the M certificate but since its not accepted i will looking for another way....

Cheers!


----------



## pishu

superm said:


> well I guess you can go with single thing if there's no way out..
> also - which is address mentioned in your partner's passport? If you are stating single then do it at her native place where u can say passport addr = current addr so that you can avoid police verification too..
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks superm,

The address mentioned in her passport is the same where she use to stay prior to marriage.

Cheers!


----------



## RR

pishu said:


> Thanks superm,
> 
> The address mentioned in her passport is the same where she use to stay prior to marriage.
> 
> Cheers!


Then come'on go ahead with single status....


----------



## limonic316

Stigmatic said:


> What all documents need to be submitted for DIAC ?
> 
> Do we need to submit "roles and responsibility" letter from all the current and previous also which we have submitted during ACS ?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9-granted-189-visa-11th-oct-3.html#post922707

and 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

should help.


----------



## Mimilim

Batman1982 said:


> Congrats Buddy..:clap2:....seems process is quite fast now..I am going for medical and PCC before even CO is allocated..lets hope for quick positive response...


Hi Batman,

I have just lodged my documents for 189 and havent done medical and PCC. I read that u had done medical and PCC before even CO is allocated. How was that ? were there any documents that you brought to the hospital showing you need medical . I think there should be a pointed letter to a certain hospital from CO ?? Moreover, what did you do to get PCC ? I really have no idea about it...

Pls advice 

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## pishu

RenovatoR said:


> Then come'on go ahead with single status....


Its a little complicated buddy, her maternal home address which is mentioned on the passport is no longer available. After her marriage her family sold the house and moved somewhere else. My concern is that if there is a backtracking or verification of police on the old address, it will be a major challenge.

Having said that, i just realized that getting PCC is so much fun


----------



## nav.mahajan

pishu said:


> Its a little complicated buddy, her maternal home address which is mentioned on the passport is no longer available. After her marriage her family sold the house and moved somewhere else. My concern is that if there is a backtracking or verification of police on the old address, it will be a major challenge.
> 
> Having said that, i just realized that getting PCC is so much fun


Pishu

Few things need to be cleared....

Go to the psk of the area from where the passport is issued... If you will mention the address mentioned in passport as current address....

2nd thing is how old the passport.... If its less than 5 years.... There r very less chances of verification.... Just to psk as single.... From where the passport is issued.... No proofs r required... U sud be confident enough... Sitting in front of officer...

Other way is go with single status to the current city u r staying... With the address proofs of current address... Show her as single only... Coz if spouse name is not mentioned... They won't consider her married.... But they will initiate a police verification... Now choice is urs mate...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


----------



## WaitForDestiny

Hey Guys, got Mr. 189 today. Relieved now. Thanks for all your help and support.


----------



## thewall

WaitForDestiny said:


> Hey Guys, got Mr. 189 today. Relieved now. Thanks for all your help and support.


Congrates.

Your Med was not referred?


----------



## WaitForDestiny

thewall said:


> Congrates.
> 
> Your Med was not referred?


No wall. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Jey2012

WaitForDestiny said:


> Hey Guys, got Mr. 189 today. Relieved now. Thanks for all your help and support.


Congrats, All the best

Your CO was from which Team?


----------



## WaitForDestiny

Jey2012 said:


> Congrats, All the best
> 
> Your CO was from which Team?


Team 4


----------



## spin123

WaitForDestiny said:


> Hey Guys, got Mr. 189 today. Relieved now. Thanks for all your help and support.


Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: & all the best for the move.


----------



## rsingh

WaitForDestiny said:


> Hey Guys, got Mr. 189 today. Relieved now. Thanks for all your help and support.


Congrats budddy :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## pishu

nav.mahajan said:


> Pishu
> 
> Few things need to be cleared....
> 
> Go to the psk of the area from where the passport is issued... If you will mention the address mentioned in passport as current address....
> 
> 2nd thing is how old the passport.... If its less than 5 years.... There r very less chances of verification.... Just to psk as single.... From where the passport is issued.... No proofs r required... U sud be confident enough... Sitting in front of officer...
> 
> Other way is go with single status to the current city u r staying... With the address proofs of current address... Show her as single only... Coz if spouse name is not mentioned... They won't consider her married.... But they will initiate a police verification... Now choice is urs mate...
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


Thanks Nav, your post was helpful. I will take a call and will update everyone how i worked this around...

Cheers!


----------



## pishu

nav.mahajan said:


> Pishu
> 
> Few things need to be cleared....
> 
> Go to the psk of the area from where the passport is issued... If you will mention the address mentioned in passport as current address....
> 
> 2nd thing is how old the passport.... If its less than 5 years.... There r very less chances of verification.... Just to psk as single.... From where the passport is issued.... No proofs r required... U sud be confident enough... Sitting in front of officer...
> 
> Other way is go with single status to the current city u r staying... With the address proofs of current address... Show her as single only... Coz if spouse name is not mentioned... They won't consider her married.... But they will initiate a police verification... Now choice is urs mate...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Expat Forum


btw her passport was issued in 2008! Also another quickie, by God's grace i have got my PCC in 2 hrs time so should i upload it to the DIAC website or should wait and for my wife's as well and do it together

Thanks


----------



## thewall

WaitForDestiny said:


> No wall. Best of luck to you.


thanks mate, u see - work in strict sequence, i guess your CO allocation was sometime after mine. Just called, 1 of my secondary applicant still in referred state, rest were finalized on 4th & 13th Dec.

Fingers crossed


----------



## reachsvinoth

Hey which number did you call..


----------



## thewall

i think there is only one number to call DIAC, given in my CO doc request list

61 1300 364 613


----------



## Maddy27

RenovatoR said:


> yes... i'm from hyd, it is possible! they did online verification of my passport and issued it imme...... in my case, both my addresses are under same zipcode. anyway don't worry letz see wat happens in ur case, letz hope for the best


Thanks RR,

I will go for it and like you said lets hope for the best.

Will update my experience once I am done.

Thanks again for the support.

Regards,


----------



## nav.mahajan

pishu said:


> btw her passport was issued in 2008! Also another quickie, by God's grace i have got my PCC in 2 hrs time so should i upload it to the DIAC website or should wait and for my wife's as well and do it together
> 
> Thanks


Good to upload... what you have available with you..... 

N If your wife will go for the PCC from the passport address.... she might get it in same hours like you.... I did the same for me... i went for PCC with the address mentioned on PCC... though I'm not staying over there.... but know people who staying... n can get the verification done.. if it initiates.... :juggle: :boxing:


----------



## srinivas557

*Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO)*

hi all , 

i have applied for DIAC (payed the fee and uploaded docs) on 30th NOV 2012 and got the ack on 17th DEC , so which date will be taken to count for 5 week to get CO allocated .

thanks


----------



## findraj

Should be 30th Nov. But I may be wrong..I received ACK immediately so It wont affect me atm


----------



## pishu

nav.mahajan said:


> Good to upload... what you have available with you.....
> 
> N If your wife will go for the PCC from the passport address.... she might get it in same hours like you.... I did the same for me... i went for PCC with the address mentioned on PCC... though I'm not staying over there.... but know people who staying... n can get the verification done.. if it initiates.... :juggle: :boxing:


Thanks Nav!


----------



## srinivas557

findraj said:


> Should be 30th Nov. But I may be wrong..I received ACK immediately so It wont affect me atm


ok  - can any one advise on the same please


----------



## WaitForDestiny

thewall said:


> thanks mate, u see - work in strict sequence, i guess your CO allocation was sometime after mine. Just called, 1 of my secondary applicant still in referred state, rest were finalized on 4th & 13th Dec.
> 
> Fingers crossed


oh, i am sure it will be finalized too. Just keep us posted on good news soon. Best of luck mate.


----------



## WaitForDestiny

Dear friends, I have a query - period of stay is mentioned as indefinite but visa expiry date is in 2017. Does this mean once visa is expired I have to reapply for the Visa again or just get it renewed. Is it like H1B for US wherein you have to move back to your country once it expires and then reapply all over again? 

Thanks


----------



## tenten

WaitForDestiny said:


> Dear friends, I have a query - period of stay is mentioned as indefinite but visa expiry date is in 2017. Does this mean once visa is expired I have to reapply for the Visa again or just get it renewed. Is it like H1B for US wherein you have to move back to your country once it expires and then reapply all over again?
> 
> Thanks


If you have PR this means the visa expires in 2017 but your residency status continues indefinately. In practical terms this means after your visa expires you cannot enter Australia on that visa (but you are free stay in and to leave Aus). In order for you to re-enter Aus after the PR visa expires you will need to apply for RRV.


----------



## RR

guyz, FYI i emailed all docs including education,employment,IT forms-16 and last three months payslip.... to my C/O. As one of our expats said, "be patient with C/0" I'M sticking on to it...

Fingers crossed!!!ray:


----------



## pishu

RenovatoR said:


> guyz, FYI i emailed all docs including education,employment,IT forms-16 and last three months payslip.... to my C/O. As one of our expats said, "be patient with C/0" I'M sticking on to it...
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!ray:


All the best RR!, your patience will pay off soon


----------



## findraj

Citizenship more likely if you have stayed like 3 out of 5 years in Australia...


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> guyz, FYI i emailed all docs including education,employment,IT forms-16 and last three months payslip.... to my C/O. As one of our expats said, "be patient with C/0" I'M sticking on to it...
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!ray:


Dude,

Its difficult to be paitient, atleast for me it next to immposible 

What all was asked by CO in the e mail? Can you put some light??

For me it was Form 80, self and spouse, medicals, passport and marriage certificate, spouse proof of english.

What all was in ur case?

IPS~


----------



## rkumar1

WaitForDestiny said:


> Hey Guys, got Mr. 189 today. Relieved now. Thanks for all your help and support.


congrates WaitForDestiny...you got your new year gift in advance...Cheers...


----------



## tintin_papay

To all onshore state sponsor applicants,

Do we need to inform the state after we get the *grant?* Has any one done this?


----------



## nav.mahajan

tintin_papay said:


> To all onshore state sponsor applicants,
> 
> Do we need to inform the state after we get the *grant?* Has any one done this?


You have to let state know about your contact details... where you are staying....


----------



## RR

pishu said:


> All the best RR!, your patience will pay off soon


thanks a lot pishu


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Dude,
> 
> Its difficult to be paitient, atleast for me it next to immposible
> 
> What all was asked by CO in the e mail? Can you put some light??
> 
> For me it was Form 80, self and spouse, medicals, passport and marriage certificate, spouse proof of english.
> 
> What all was in ur case?
> 
> IPS~


IPS, 

C/O requested only for PCC & MEDs(Character & Health). However she highlighted a point to attach and send all the docs which we uploaded earlier in evisa site citing technical reasons for their inability to download/view those docs...

C/O didn't ask me for form-80, though i prepared it in advance. 

while sending those docs, i requested her to acknowledge the receipt of the same.... even i'm impatient....  i'm feeling like sitting on a hot stove


----------



## IPS

Folks,

I just got to know from the medical clinic that my TRN number is not working and they are not able to upload my medicals. 

What can be done in this context?? Can anyone of you please suggest??

Would be waiting to hear on this.

Thanks
IPS~


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Folks,
> 
> I just got to know from the medical clinic that my TRN number is not working and they are not able to upload my medicals.
> 
> What can be done in this context?? Can anyone of you please suggest??
> 
> Would be waiting to hear on this.
> 
> Thanks
> IPS~


how you confirmed it??? r u still able to see the "organize medical" link????!


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> how you confirmed it??? r u still able to see the "organize medical" link????!


I called up the clinic and they told me they ae not able to upload as my id is not working. And they also said they have mailed regarding the same to Australian High Commission..

And yes the link still exists...

So now confused what should be done next... And wanted some advise.

IPS~


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> I called up the clinic and they told me they ae not able to upload as my id is not working. And they also said they have mailed regarding the same to Australian High Commission..
> 
> And yes the link still exists...
> 
> So now confused what should be done next... And wanted some advise.
> 
> IPS~


Dude,

cool... ask them to email your meds to the following email id: [email protected]


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> Dude,
> 
> cool... ask them to email your meds to the following email id: [email protected]


Thanks buddy, let me call them and ask them to do this right now..


----------



## IPS

The clinic people refuse to send the results to - [email protected]

What they told me now - Your profile is not yet opened. This usually happens, and then we mail the Australian Immigration and then they open a profile for the candidate and then we upload.

So got to wait atleast a week now :eek2:  ... This was really bad for me to hear :drama:

Please Folks provide any info you can on this matter 

IPS~


----------



## findraj

IPS said:


> The clinic people refuse to send the results to - [email protected]
> 
> What they told me now - Your profile is not yet opened. This usually happens, and then we mail the Australian Immigration and then they open a profile for the candidate and then we upload.
> 
> So got to wait atleast a week now :eek2:  ... This was really bad for me to hear :drama:
> 
> Please Folks provide any info you can on this matter
> 
> IPS~


Well, sounds like a standard procedure, 1 week is too long for you? 
As always, we have no option other than waiting

Raj


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> The clinic people refuse to send the results to - [email protected]
> 
> What they told me now - Your profile is not yet opened. This usually happens, and then we mail the Australian Immigration and then they open a profile for the candidate and then we upload.
> 
> So got to wait atleast a week now :eek2:  ... This was really bad for me to hear :drama:
> 
> Please Folks provide any info you can on this matter
> 
> IPS~


Dude, 

nothing to worry. clinic will co-ordinate with immigration dept and sort this out.... you relax. This happens due to technical glitch, you have mailed your bill to C/O and it has been well recorded that you have undergone medical test in this clinic. Now if they could not upload or miss it some other way it would be detrimental to their clinics reputation and sometimes cancellation of ehealth clinic status. So relax it is their duty to do it... they won't be lethargic.


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> Dude,
> 
> nothing to worry. clinic will co-ordinate with immigration dept and sort this out.... you relax. This happens due to technical glitch, you have mailed your bill to C/O and it has been well recorded that you have undergone medical test in this clinic. Now if they could not upload or miss it some other way it would be detrimental to their clinics reputation and sometimes cancellation of ehealth clinic status. So relax it is their duty to do it... they won't be lethargic.


Thanks dude, for the word of comfort. Yes i did mail CO my bill slips... So now i think all i got to do is wait....

IPS~


----------



## IPS

findraj said:


> Well, sounds like a standard procedure, 1 week is too long for you?
> As always, we have no option other than waiting
> 
> Raj


Yup thats quite long for me ! Still, when i got to wait then i got to wait.

IPS~


----------



## AUSA

srinivas557 said:
 

> hi all ,
> 
> i have applied for DIAC (payed the fee and uploaded docs) on 30th NOV 2012 and got the ack on 17th DEC , so which date will be taken to count for 5 week to get CO allocated .
> 
> thanks


17 dec .. Acknowledgement date ... In attachement file u can see date of application .. Same happens with me so my opinion is 17 dec


----------



## RR

omarau said:


> it is calendar days, i read this some where before but i dont seem to find where anymore, if anybody can provide a link it would be appreciated


omar,

who was the CO allocated to you in your first lodging? initials & team number pls


----------



## Anil

Dear friends
i filed on 3 dec under 489
No mail from co yet.
in ecom link status shows in progress.
does it mean co is allocsted?
where to call or mail


----------



## GulPak

Its been a month now waiting for the medicals result to be uploaded in ehealth. Same problem,my account is not opening due to some technical error.


----------



## imam

Anil said:


> Dear friends
> i filed on 3 dec under 489
> No mail from co yet.
> in ecom link status shows in progress.
> does it mean co is allocsted?
> where to call or mail


same here. applied for and got ack of 189 on 3rd dec but no mail from CO. but I wont call until I complete 5 weeks on 7th Jan. cuz on their website it says allocation within 5 weeks for 189 applicant, dunno about 489 though. but its unlikely they would exceed this period. Hopefully within the coming week they'll make a move


----------



## IPS

GulPak said:


> Its been a month now waiting for the medicals result to be uploaded in ehealth. Same problem,my account is not opening due to some technical error.


I got the same issue... Now u saying it been a month and still the issue has not been resolved for you???

Please suggest clearly... You are scaring me to hell - :jaw: :scared: uke:

IPS~


----------



## espresso

Well, it is the main holiday period right now and I would imagine that many DIAC staffers are on leave - which we should not grudge them. I'm enjoying a couple of days off from work as well . The downside is that I'm checking my visa status more often although I know that we cannot really expect much happening before the new year... 

However, all end of November / start of December applicants should get a CO pretty soon according to the 189 Visa Aspirants Club Spreadsheet.


----------



## GulPak

IPS said:


> I got the same issue... Now u saying it been a month and still the issue has not been resolved for you???
> 
> Please suggest clearly... You are scaring me to hell - :jaw: :scared: uke:
> 
> IPS~


Its a reality.I have completed my medicals on 29th November and till to date result couldn't be uploaded though the results of my family have been uploaded. I have Email health.strategies,Health.operations but no response.


----------



## pishu

IPS said:


> I got the same issue... Now u saying it been a month and still the issue has not been resolved for you???
> 
> Please suggest clearly... You are scaring me to hell - :jaw: :scared: uke:
> 
> IPS~


I am no expert on this but i think firstly you need to relax buddy. I know how edgy you can get when you are this close and yet not finished. You have done everything on your part so the ball is in their court so to speak. Also i would suggest to followup rigorously with the medical guys to see when they are uploading the results. Since this is festival time, the tech guys may not be around to sort the technical glitches.... which should be resolved once Jan comes in...

I happen to see you are in Mumbai, which eclinic did you take your medicals in?

Cheers


----------



## nishaon

GulPak said:


> Its a reality.I have completed my medicals on 29th November and till to date result couldn't be uploaded though the results of my family have been uploaded. I have Email health.strategies,Health.operations but no response.


Hi GulPak,
Are you sure about that?
Is that not uploaded or not finalized yet?
How did you come to know about it?
Best of luck.


----------



## GulPak

Not uploaded in ehealth. Hospital staff is saying that they couldn't upload as my account is not opening in ehealth. They have email the issue to embassy and a reminder email last week as well to rectify this error but still no response from the embassy yet.


----------



## inaus

AUSA said:


> 17 dec .. Acknowledgement date ... In attachement file u can see date of application .. Same happens with me so my opinion is 17 dec


It should be 4 to 5 weeks from the "Date of Visa Application" in the Acknowledgement. Ideally the Acknowledgement should be sent pretty quickly.. 

One of my friend had the same issue.. the application was submitted on 30th November.. However the ack was sent on 20th Dec. But when he contacted the DIAC, they apologized saying that the Acknowledgment delay was because of an issue in the system.

So in my opinion it should be from the date of visa application and not the date of acknowledgement.


----------



## rkarthik1986

Guys I've applied for 189 and have submitted all docs today and have done medicals this week. But next week I'm travelling on a business trip for 4 weeks, should I inform DIAC about my travel or the CO once he is allocated? I'm very much concerned about this. Not sure what to do. And I'm getting mixed opinions on this. I've already stayed at the location for 9 months earlier. And this time it will be for a month max


----------



## rkumar1

rkarthik1986 said:


> Guys I've applied for 189 and have submitted all docs today and have done medicals this week. But next week I'm travelling on a business trip for 4 weeks, should I inform DIAC about my travel or the CO once he is allocated? I'm very much concerned about this. Not sure what to do. And I'm getting mixed opinions on this. I've already stayed at the location for 9 months earlier. And this time it will be for a month max



This query is already answered but i would suggest no need to inform any one as of now as u only traveled only for 9 months and including this 4 week trip it comes to 10..so carry on ur tour with joy..


----------



## Mimilim

imam said:


> same here. applied for and got ack of 189 on 3rd dec but no mail from CO. but I wont call until I complete 5 weeks on 7th Jan. cuz on their website it says allocation within 5 weeks for 189 applicant, dunno about 489 though. but its unlikely they would exceed this period. Hopefully within the coming week they'll make a move


I hv just read your timeline ..woww...u hv done everything so fast

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## rkarthik1986

rkumar1 said:


> This query is already answered but i would suggest no need to inform any one as of now as u only traveled only for 9 months and including this 4 week trip it comes to 10..so carry on ur tour with joy..


Thanks mate. I was concerned because I read that change in contact details have to be mentioned..that's why I wanted second opinion and expert suggestions


----------



## inquisitive1

*job verification*

hi everyone,
my agent says that if assessment body didnt do job verification before providing me the result(positive in my case),than there are much more chances that DIAC will go for in depth job verification...
not worried about it,but will have to explain my boss about it,and he will not be much happy to lose potential employee like me....


----------



## IPS

GulPak said:


> Not uploaded in ehealth. Hospital staff is saying that they couldn't upload as my account is not opening in ehealth. They have email the issue to embassy and a reminder email last week as well to rectify this error but still no response from the embassy yet.




Exact same issue with me. Account not open, mail sent to DIAC - thats what clinic guys saying..


----------



## IPS

pishu said:


> I am no expert on this but i think firstly you need to relax buddy. I know how edgy you can get when you are this close and yet not finished. You have done everything on your part so the ball is in their court so to speak. Also i would suggest to followup rigorously with the medical guys to see when they are uploading the results. Since this is festival time, the tech guys may not be around to sort the technical glitches.... which should be resolved once Jan comes in...
> 
> I happen to see you are in Mumbai, which eclinic did you take your medicals in?
> 
> Cheers




I went to the CDC Grant Road...


----------



## pishu

IPS said:


> I went to the CDC Grant Road...


Rele Clinic is it?


----------



## Maddy27

RenovatoR said:


> guyz, FYI i emailed all docs including education,employment,IT forms-16 and last three months payslip.... to my C/O. As one of our expats said, "be patient with C/0" I'M sticking on to it...
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!ray:


Hello RR,

Best of luck, I m sure the new year will bring the grant for you soon.


----------



## IPS

pishu said:


> Rele Clinic is it?


No, Its CDC - Clinical Diagnostic Center. Bhulabhai Road

IPS~


----------



## IPS

Dont know about other states in India, but in DELHI its - Cucking Fold !! :snowman:

IPS~


----------



## pishu

IPS said:


> No, Its CDC - Clinical Diagnostic Center. Bhulabhai Road
> 
> IPS~


Gotcha thanks, i am also planning to take it up there. How are the docs and the overall service, are they friendly and co-operative. Any feedback on it would be helpful...

Cheers!


----------



## sach_1213

Need some urgent help. I had done my medicals with my famiily on 22nd dec. The link disappeared under my spouse n kids name but the link appears under my name. When i Click the link i get the following message.......

*Confirmation Of Receipt*

Your details have been received by this Department. Press The 'Review and Print Referral Letter' button to retrieve your referral letter for the examination(s) you must complete as part of your visa application. You must take this letter with you to your examination.

Name xxxxxxxxxxx
TRN xxxxxxxxxxx
DOB xxxxxxxxxxx
SEX xxxxxxxxxxx
Passport Number xxxxxxxxxxx
Passport Country India

I just want to know from senior expats that r my medicals reffered or its a reciept of medicals done. I am into some tension after reading this. Pls need ur expert advice.

Thanks


----------



## imam

Mimilim said:


> I hv just read your timeline ..woww...u hv done everything so fast
> 
> Rgds,
> Mimi


Yes Mimi  The only possible delay was PCC but I used the same PCC I got for my previous visa (476) which luckily have not expired yet (issued Feb 12). But CO in the contrary is taking his time!


----------



## RR

Sunny27 said:


> Hello RR,
> 
> Best of luck, I m sure the new year will bring the grant for you soon.


thanks a lot sunny ... i have pinned my hope on Almighty


----------



## IPS

pishu said:


> Gotcha thanks, i am also planning to take it up there. How are the docs and the overall service, are they friendly and co-operative. Any feedback on it would be helpful...
> 
> Cheers!


They are very nice... No probs..


----------



## pishu

IPS said:


> They are very nice... No probs..


Thanks IPS and hope your medical results gets uploaded soon... 

Cheers!


----------



## sunil0780

Hi All I finised My Medical today
and they will give report on Moday
they ahve charged 3150 (26+160 form) + 1000 (Documentation Charge)

any Idea what is this 1000 charge


----------



## IPS

pishu said:


> Thanks IPS and hope your medical results gets uploaded soon...
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for the wishes Mate !!

IPS~


----------



## RR

Waiting......

I think CO's from Team 33 are very slow and never acknowledge...!!


----------



## sach_1213

RenovatoR said:


> Waiting......
> 
> I think CO's from Team 33 are very slow and never acknowledge...!!


I too think sooo. Never do they change status. R they changing ur status on evisa


----------



## nishaon

RenovatoR said:


> Waiting......
> 
> I think CO's from Team 33 are very slow and never acknowledge...!!


But in my case my CO is responsive, however she doesn't update eVisa status at all.


----------



## RR

nishaon said:


> But in my case my CO is responsive, however she doesn't update eVisa status at all.


ohh really?? what is the initial of ur CO???


----------



## RR

sach_1213 said:


> I too think sooo. Never do they change status. R they changing ur status on evisa


my the status is "in progress"...


----------



## sach_1213

RenovatoR said:


> my the status is "in progress"...


But my status from day 1 is doc. Recomended or requested even though i had send all docs


----------



## ramoz

I am thinking very few people are updating this sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=7

I am wondering whether any one got CO allocated during these holidays?

-Rams


----------



## RR

sach_1213 said:


> But my status from day 1 is doc. Recomended or requested even though i had send all docs


the same for me.... status for docs are either recommended or requested... one or two has required status in it....


----------



## sach_1213

RenovatoR said:


> the same for me.... status for docs are either recommended or requested... one or two has required status in it....


Whts ur co's initals. Mine r VL


----------



## RR

sach_1213 said:


> Whts ur co's initals. Mine r VL


for me it is AK....


----------



## Anil

imam said:


> Yes Mimi  The only possible delay was PCC but I used the same PCC I got for my previous visa (476) which luckily have not expired yet (issued Feb 12). But CO in the contrary is taking his time!




hi i hope co is allocated..he has not sent any mail yet as no doc s pending
do they ask for photograph also?


----------



## imam

Anil said:


> hi i hope co is allocated..he has not sent any mail yet as no doc s pending
> do they ask for photograph also?


Yes I think you are right because the status of some ddocuments changed to received on the 14th Dec.
The photo wasnt in the list but I uploaded it anyway and afterwards it was added to the list with the status 'required'


----------



## moment

imam said:


> Yes I think you are right because the status of some ddocuments changed to received on the 14th Dec.
> The photo wasnt in the list but I uploaded it anyway and afterwards it was added to the list with the status 'required'


Imam,

I applied my visa on 4th Dec. I think the CO should be assigned for both of us almost at the same time.

Please let me know when your CO will be assigned

Ahmed


----------



## superm

tenten said:


> If you have PR this means the visa expires in 2017 but your residency status continues indefinately. In practical terms this means after your visa expires you cannot enter Australia on that visa (but you are free stay in and to leave Aus). In order for you to re-enter Aus after the PR visa expires you will need to apply for RRV.


Hey Tenten - what's this rrv? any further info link on this?


----------



## sunil0780

superm said:


> Hey Tenten - what's this rrv? any further info link on this?


Returning Resident Visa

Resident Return Visas (Subclasses 155 and 157)


----------



## superm

sunil0780 said:


> Returning Resident Visa
> 
> Resident Return Visas (Subclasses 155 and 157)


thanks man.. !
so before our PR expires - one can apply for citizenship, right?


----------



## sunil0780

superm said:


> thanks man.. !
> so before our PR expires - one can apply for citizenship, right?


I mean yes we have to


----------



## imam

moment said:


> Imam,
> 
> I applied my visa on 4th Dec. I think the CO should be assigned for both of us almost at the same time.
> 
> Please let me know when your CO will be assigned
> 
> Ahmed


Hi Ahmed,

Will sure do. good luck

Imam


----------



## Roda

Hi All,
Today i received email from Skillselect saying that my EOI invitation has expired and it will be put into again for new rounds of invitation.
I have already lodged the visa application and received the acknowledgment and my visa is in process status.
So should i just ignore this email.
Please advice.
thanks,


----------



## sheetal

This question is for people who have their visa granted?
1. How does one know visa is granted? I mean is there a mail sent apart from the status in the online system
2. Does the passport need to be stamped? In this case what is the procedure?

Thanks in advance 
Wishing everyone a very happy new year. May all of ur get ur grants granted


----------



## superm

sheetal said:


> This question is for people who have their visa granted?
> 1. How does one know visa is granted? I mean is there a mail sent apart from the status in the online system*there is supposed to be a mail from CO and status change on e visa. *
> 2. Does the passport need to be stamped? In this case what is the procedure?
> *Visa stamp on passport is optional now. Although it can be done from embassy I believe. As its not a mandatory service now, they charge 70$ for the same.
> *
> Thanks in advance
> Wishing everyone a very happy new year. May all of ur get ur grants granted


Hey sheetal... Thanks and happy new year to you too. Ans in bold above.


----------



## superm

Roda said:


> Hi All,
> Today i received email from Skillselect saying that my EOI invitation has expired and it will be put into again for new rounds of invitation.
> I have already lodged the visa application and received the acknowledgment and my visa is in process status.
> So should i just ignore this email.
> Please advice.
> thanks,


I believe so. its a tech glitch in there system.


----------



## sheetal

superm said:


> Hey sheetal... Thanks and happy new year to you too. Ans in bold above.


So in case if u have to render physical proof for the PR like airport checks or while applying for joba abroad, what do we need to show? Does a print out of the evisa system or email suffice?


----------



## Roda

Hi Superm,
thanks for your reply.
Yes i think so because, i saw other people with the same issue too.
thanks,


----------



## thewall

Roda said:


> Hi Superm,
> thanks for your reply.
> Yes i think so because, i saw other people with the same issue too.
> thanks,


what is there in your Online status.

"Application Received" or "In Progress"?


----------



## superm

sheetal said:


> So in case if u have to render physical proof for the PR like airport checks or while applying for joba abroad, what do we need to show? Does a print out of the evisa system or email suffice?


Nope - there's a concept Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
Now any various authorities can check your visa status online.

Here's a link I found for you - contains more information on this: 
About your visa

What visa stage are you on?


----------



## superm

thewall said:


> what is there in your Online status.
> 
> "Application Received" or "In Progress"?


Whats the difference .. ?
my status is 'in progress' from the start.. when should it change?


----------



## Roda

Hi thewall,
My online status is "In Progress"
thanks,


----------



## sheetal

superm said:


> Nope - there's a concept Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
> Now any various authorities can check your visa status online.
> 
> Here's a link I found for you - contains more information on this:
> About your visa
> 
> What visa stage are you on?


Thank you so much for answering all my queries. I had applied for visa on 20th Nov. CO has been assigned. Meds done. But i guess CO hasnt replied yet. Doing this thru an agent. There is no reply whether my medicals have been finalized. This wait is driving me nuts  :violin: :boom:


----------



## superm

sheetal said:


> Thank you so much for answering all my queries. I had applied for visa on 20th Nov. CO has been assigned. Meds done. But i guess CO hasnt replied yet. Doing this thru an agent. There is no reply whether my medicals have been finalized. This wait is driving me nuts  :violin: :boom:


your welcome.. Can you guide me here on meds?
I am done with my meds on 28th Oct. Today - called up my clinic and they mentioned that meds are uploaded. Now how do I check if it done - any status change corresponds to that? and how soon that change happens ?


----------



## sheetal

superm said:


> your welcome.. Can you guide me here on meds?
> I am done with my meds on 28th Oct. Today - called up my clinic and they mentioned that meds are uploaded. Now how do I check if it done - any status change corresponds to that? and how soon that change happens ?



From what i know, the status may change to received, referred and finalized. Referred is when the CO refers the med results for further scrutiny but this doesnt always mean that there is a problem with your medicals. Then the status can change to finalized - which means the med requirements are met and all results are fine

But since the evisa system may not be updated immediately, you can also mail this address - [email protected] to know whats happening regarding the medicals

My agent has also done that. But she has told me not to expect a reply soon. According to her, they may start looking into these requests after 5th Jan


----------



## rkumar1

sheetal said:


> From what i know, the status may change to received, referred and finalized. Referred is when the CO refers the med results for further scrutiny but this doesnt always mean that there is a problem with your medicals. Then the status can change to finalized - which means the med requirements are met and all results are fine
> 
> But since the evisa system may not be updated immediately, you can also mail this address - [email protected] to know whats happening regarding the medicals
> 
> My agent has also done that. But she has told me not to expect a reply soon. According to her, they may start looking into these requests after 5th Jan



hey no one is responding from ([email protected]) as i sent them email to confirm my health status reports as requested by CO on 20th Dec but till now no reply from them..let wait we will start receiving reply after 2nd Jan...


----------



## sheetal

rkumar1 said:


> hey no one is responding from ([email protected]) as i sent them email to confirm my health status reports as requested by CO on 20th Dec but till now no reply from them..let wait we will start receiving reply after 2nd Jan...


Yes my agent said they would resume work from 5th jan, cant expect anything before


----------



## imam

sheetal said:


> Yes my agent said they would resume work from 5th jan, cant expect anything before


According to their website they follow their state's calendar and South Australia is working tomorrow the 2nd. So we can start expecting tomorrow.


----------



## superm

hey - is eVisa link down today?
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## superm

sheetal said:


> From what i know, the status may change to received, referred and finalized. Referred is when the CO refers the med results for further scrutiny but this doesnt always mean that there is a problem with your medicals. Then the status can change to finalized - which means the med requirements are met and all results are fine
> 
> But since the evisa system may not be updated immediately, you can also mail this address - [email protected] to know whats happening regarding the medicals
> 
> My agent has also done that. But she has told me not to expect a reply soon. According to her, they may start looking into these requests after 5th Jan


Thanks Sheetal for the details.. 
I will mail them in couple of days if I don't see any change in eVisa page.
I am quite far from CO allocation I guess. lodged visa only couple of weeks back!

Am not able to open up login page of eVisa - seems down.

Also - why don't you have any signature with your timelines.. please create that 
_user cp --> create/edit signature_


----------



## avinash.rao

Hi,

I have recently received an invitation to apply for a PR visa and I will be submitting the Visa application this week. Can you tell me the proceedings after the visa is submitted? When do we actually get the medical and police verification done? Is it after the CO is assigned or before? 

Thanks.


----------



## superm

avinash.rao said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently received an invitation to apply for a PR visa and I will be submitting the Visa application this week. Can you tell me the proceedings after the visa is submitted? When do we actually get the medical and police verification done? Is it after the CO is assigned or before?
> 
> Thanks.



When you are invited to apply for visa - you do so by filling up the information online application asks - paying the money for fees - then uploading all the supporting docs which prove your claim of points in your EOI.
After that you can schedule your meds online through eVisa and go for it before co is assigned. It is advisable to get pcc done before also - as pcc takes time.
around 15-20 days after you lodge your visa - CO will be assigned to your case. he will evaluate and let you know if he needs additional document..


----------



## avinash.rao

I was told by the agent that a min of 2 months is required for the CO to be assigned...

Also, where can I have accurate information about what is required in PCC? I can atleast start the process.



superm said:


> When you are invited to apply for visa - you do so by filling up the information online application asks - paying the money for fees - then uploading all the supporting docs which prove your claim of points in your EOI.
> After that you can schedule your meds online through eVisa and go for it before co is assigned. It is advisable to get pcc done before also - as pcc takes time.
> around 15-20 days after you lodge your visa - CO will be assigned to your case. he will evaluate and let you know if he needs additional document..


----------



## AUSA

avinash.rao said:


> I was told by the agent that a min of 2 months is required for the CO to be assigned...
> 
> Also, where can I have accurate information about what is required in PCC? I can atleast start the process.


As per DIAC maxi time for CO allocation is 5 weeks not 2 months ...
For PCC check below link

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## tenten

avinash.rao said:


> I was told by the agent that a min of 2 months is required for the CO to be assigned...
> 
> Also, where can I have accurate information about what is required in PCC? I can atleast start the process.


The DIAC reports fortnightly how long it is taking for CO allocation for each visa subclass. It is currently 5 weeks for 189 and 190 visas. see this.


----------



## avinash.rao

Thanks for the link, it says within 5 weeks the CO will be assigned. But why isn't the priority assigned for 189? 

I was going through the immigration webiste (am unable to post the URL cox I have not crossed 4 posts yet) it says the processing time for 189 Sub class visa is 12 months!!! Is this the total processing time or the time required for the visa to be granted after the visa application is granted. 

Thanks.


----------



## avinash.rao

Here is the URL immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm#a


----------



## avinash.rao

Thanks


----------



## tenten

avinash.rao said:


> Thanks for the link, it says within 5 weeks the CO will be assigned. But why isn't the priority assigned for 189?
> 
> I was going through the immigration webiste (am unable to post the URL cox I have not crossed 4 posts yet) it says the processing time for 189 Sub class visa is 12 months!!! Is this the total processing time or the time required for the visa to be granted after the visa application is granted.
> 
> Thanks.


189 is in priority 4.

Yes. The DIAC specifies the processing time for 189 as 12 months. This represents their target turn around time from lodging your application to getting a response (grant or refusal). They further specify that they aim to process at least 75% of applications within this time frame. It is however important to note that this standard was put inplace before SkillSelect. One of the expected benefits of SkillSelect is improved processing times since apllicants will be invited to lodge instead of all those interested just lodging their applications. The online system also makes the entire process faster. I believe the standards will be reviewed based on the 2012-2013 experience. I expect 189 to be less than 6 months for now. Judging from the forum 189 are being granted from as early as 5 weeks after lodging an application, with some taking as much as 4 months. Also remember 189 is fairly new (first invitations were in August I think)


----------



## superm

tenten said:


> 189 is in priority 4.
> 
> Yes. The DIAC specifies the processing time for 189 as 12 months. This represents their target turn around time from lodging your application to getting a response (grant or refusal). They further specify that they aim to process at least 75% of applications within this time frame. It is however important to note that this standard was put inplace before SkillSelect. One of the expected benefits of SkillSelect is improved processing times since apllicants will be invited to lodge instead of all those interested just lodging their applications. The online system also makes the entire process faster. I believe the standards will be reviewed based on the 2012-2013 experience. I expect 189 to be less than 6 months for now. Judging from the forum 189 are being granted from as early as 5 weeks after lodging an application, with some taking as much as 4 months. Also remember 189 is fairly new (first invitations were in August I think)


Agree !!


----------



## showib49

*Holidays*

Hay Guys,

Any one knows about the holidays of DIAC?


----------



## tenten

showib49 said:


> Hay Guys,
> 
> Any one knows about the holidays of DIAC?


Some posted earlier saying Adelaide operations will resume tomorrow (2nd Jan).


----------



## avinash.rao

Thank you for the explanation. 
I was under the impression that PR - 189 visa are preferred by Australia while also noticed few of those who have applied for state sponsorship have got it early. 

Even the local agents are not able to provide accurate information and I now I understand why and hence the questions. 

Going by the current processing time, can I take it as 4 months from the date of submission of Visa?




tenten said:


> 189 is in priority 4.
> 
> Yes. The DIAC specifies the processing time for 189 as 12 months. This represents their target turn around time from lodging your application to getting a response (grant or refusal). They further specify that they aim to process at least 75% of applications within this time frame. It is however important to note that this standard was put inplace before SkillSelect. One of the expected benefits of SkillSelect is improved processing times since apllicants will be invited to lodge instead of all those interested just lodging their applications. The online system also makes the entire process faster. I believe the standards will be reviewed based on the 2012-2013 experience. I expect 189 to be less than 6 months for now. Judging from the forum 189 are being granted from as early as 5 weeks after lodging an application, with some taking as much as 4 months. Also remember 189 is fairly new (first invitations were in August I think)


----------



## superm

avinash.rao said:


> Thank you for the explanation.
> I was under the impression that PR - 189 visa are preferred by Australia while also noticed few of those who have applied for state sponsorship have got it early.
> 
> Even the local agents are not able to provide accurate information and I now I understand why and hence the questions.
> 
> Going by the current processing time, can I take it as 4 months from the date of submission of Visa?


Processing is not taking that long currently. As mentioned above and from what I have seen anything from 5 weeks to 10 weeks is general time if meds are not referred and you are not given for external checks (from high risk country)..


----------



## avinash.rao

Ok.. sounds good.



superm said:


> Processing is not taking that long currently. As mentioned above and from what I have seen anything from 5 weeks to 10 weeks is general time if meds are not referred and you are not given for external checks (from high risk country)..


----------



## thewall

avinash.rao said:


> .....
> Even the local agents are not able to provide accurate information and I now I understand why and hence the questions.



It sounds a bit scary. A lot of info is available in DIAC website itself.

Did u check if your agent is MARA registered. Pls get your TRN & Login password, once u lodge VISA. Try to follow up yourself as well.


----------



## avinash.rao

Its not the local agent, its an immigration consultant who will help us with the process thats it. 






thewall said:


> It sounds a bit scary. A lot of info is available in DIAC website itself.
> 
> Did u check if your agent is MARA registered. Pls get your TRN & Login password, once u lodge VISA. Try to follow up yourself as well.


----------



## manu2029

*Received Visa Grant on 31sdt december 2012*

Thank you every one for your valuable help. This forum was really helpful. I got 189-Visa granted on 31st Dec-2012. Another reason to :candle:


----------



## superm

manu2029 said:


> Thank you every one for your valuable help. This forum was really helpful. I got 189-Visa granted on 31st Dec-2012. Another reason to :candle:


congrats manu - what abt pcc and meds timelines?


----------



## rkumar1

manu2029 said:


> Thank you every one for your valuable help. This forum was really helpful. I got 189-Visa granted on 31st Dec-2012. Another reason to :candle:


Congrates Manu2029 on your grant it's seems a big new year gift for you...i hope you don't mind in sharing ur CO belong to which team..


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi All,

I have recently applied for REISSUE of passport for adding my spouse details and I got a new one. I was NOT aware that Passport Number would change. 

But My following things are mapped my old passport number only
+ IELTS Score
+ ACS Outcome
+ Expression and Interest and I also applied for State sponsorship(which is currently in progress) and I waiting for their outcome.

Now, If I get my state sponsorship result, I have to apply for visa using my New Passport only. 

Let me know what should i do next as Passport details are not even in EOI. I am waiting for VIC SS. 

Cheers
Shan.


----------



## Anil

if go to aus on 489 visa as a single applicant.i am nt married yet.
and if i come back to india after 2-3 months andd get married. can my spouse fo with me to australia and on which visa

please guide


----------



## Anil

if go to aus on 489 visa as a single applicant.i am nt married yet.
and if i come back to india after 2-3 months andd get married. can my spouse fo with me to australia and on which visa

please guide


----------



## nishaon

manu2029 said:


> Thank you every one for your valuable help. This forum was really helpful. I got 189-Visa granted on 31st Dec-2012. Another reason to :candle:


Congratulations manu.


----------



## suse

Hi Guys,

Wish you all a very happy 2013 !


----------



## superm

Anil said:


> if go to aus on 489 visa as a single applicant.i am nt married yet.
> and if i come back to india after 2-3 months andd get married. can my spouse fo with me to australia and on which visa
> 
> please guide


She would have to apply for Spouse Visa - takes around 7-12 months.


----------



## Anil

superm said:


> She would have to apply for Spouse Visa - takes around 7-12 months.


thanks superm....it means if i am on 489 visa i.e. TR .i can still invite my wife for spouse visa


----------



## findraj

Happy New Year !! Back to checking mails every minute...

Raj


----------



## Potturi

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently applied for REISSUE of passport for adding my spouse details and I got a new one. I was NOT aware that Passport Number would change.
> 
> But My following things are mapped my old passport number only
> + IELTS Score
> + ACS Outcome
> + Expression and Interest and I also applied for State sponsorship(which is currently in progress) and I waiting for their outcome.
> 
> Now, If I get my state sponsorship result, I have to apply for visa using my New Passport only.
> 
> Let me know what should i do next as Passport details are not even in EOI. I am waiting for VIC SS.
> 
> Cheers
> Shan.


Hi,

I'm sure you might have also received your old passport with a stamp on the first page which says something like - "issued a new passport". I'm not sure about the process but I think you'll have to contact VIC - with a Change of Circumstances request to inform them about the changes.That should most probably solve the problem.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## manu2029

superm said:


> congrats manu - what abt pcc and meds timelines?


I had my PCC(USA and India) done even before my Visa Application. Our Meds were done in 1st week of December.


----------



## manu2029

rkumar1 said:


> Congrates Manu2029 on your grant it's seems a big new year gift for you...i hope you don't mind in sharing ur CO belong to which team..


Thanks: CO : GSM team 4 adelaide.


----------



## shachi

Hi All,

I have been trying to contact DIAC on this number +61 1300 364 613. I hear a message as it being an invalid number. I would really want to know the status of my medicals as I had got it done on the 21st of Nov and haven\t heard from my CO ever since. My agent is of no help either.

Any idea on how I could get to know my status?

Looking forward hearing from you all soon!

Thanks!


----------



## superm

Anil said:


> thanks superm....it means if i am on 489 visa i.e. TR .i can still invite my wife for spouse visa


I dont think so.. spouse visa is for person having spouse with pr I believe! Other might be able to confirm!


----------



## pomperth

Hi All,

I am new to the forum but been stalking for some time. I thought I'd share my journey and frustrations for the 190 “adventure” to date.

*
12th Sept*; Vetassess submitted
*5th Dec*: Vetassess approved after some polite prodding due to job implications
*5th Dec*: State Sponsorship for WA submitted
*12th Dec*: State Sponsorship for WA approved after some polite prodding due to job implications
*12th Dec*: Application for 190 visa formally submitted & paid for (bloody rip off)
*13th Dec*: All paperwork I currently have uploaded to the worst website in the history of mankind (Employment references, vetassess, payslips, 1221 forms, booked medicals, sent off for police checks in UK & Oz)
*24th Dec*: Early Christmas present (not!) of getting stabbed for blood tests, poked and x-rayed at a cost of $360 each.
*2nd Jan*: pulling my hair out wondering how long UK & Oz police checks will take to arrive back in the post. Back at work today; stressing as to whether there is anything else I can do.

I am now at the point where I don’t know what else I can do proactively; I think everything is under control (famous last words), I am awaiting the police checks and that’s it. I have been keeping a tally of the costs to date for myself and my other half; I thought you might be interested and jotted them below;

VETASSESS apx $1500
Postage $89
WA State Sponsorship App $200
190 application costs $3080
Medicals $664
Oz Police check $84
UK Police check $270

Total to date…. $5887

So there we go, if anyone has any suggestions what else I can proactively do I’d appreciate it, I just need a case worker now!

Cheers


----------



## rkumar1

superm said:


> I dont think so.. spouse visa is for person having spouse with pr I believe! Other might be able to confirm!


your are right spouse visa is for PR one but..even in TR you can call your wife as dependent..one of my friend did the same thing last year...


----------



## srinivas557

*Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO)*

hi all , 

i am waiting for CO to be assigned , got the ack on 19 DEC 2012 but i payed the amount to lodge the appliation on 30th NOV 2012 . from which date i have to wait till 5 weeks to get assigned with CO . based on that i will plan medicals and pcc


----------



## IPS

pomperth said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum but been stalking for some time. I thought I'd share my journey and frustrations for the 190 “adventure” to date.
> 
> *
> 12th Sept*; Vetassess submitted
> *5th Dec*: Vetassess approved after some polite prodding due to job implications
> *5th Dec*: State Sponsorship for WA submitted
> *12th Dec*: State Sponsorship for WA approved after some polite prodding due to job implications
> *12th Dec*: Application for 190 visa formally submitted & paid for (bloody rip off)
> *13th Dec*: All paperwork I currently have uploaded to the worst website in the history of mankind (Employment references, vetassess, payslips, 1221 forms, booked medicals, sent off for police checks in UK & Oz)
> *24th Dec*: Early Christmas present (not!) of getting stabbed for blood tests, poked and x-rayed at a cost of $360 each.
> *2nd Jan*: pulling my hair out wondering how long UK & Oz police checks will take to arrive back in the post. Back at work today; stressing as to whether there is anything else I can do.
> 
> I am now at the point where I don’t know what else I can do proactively; I think everything is under control (famous last words), I am awaiting the police checks and that’s it. I have been keeping a tally of the costs to date for myself and my other half; I thought you might be interested and jotted them below;
> 
> VETASSESS apx $1500
> Postage $89
> WA State Sponsorship App $200
> 190 application costs $3080
> Medicals $664
> Oz Police check $84
> UK Police check $270
> 
> Total to date…. $5887
> 
> So there we go, if anyone has any suggestions what else I can proactively do I’d appreciate it, I just need a case worker now!
> 
> Cheers


Hey Mate,

Nice way of putting your journey... You have done most of the things and thats good. Just one thing - Get ur Form 80 filled and upload it. Do u have CO (case officer) assigned?
If not then be prepared once CO is assigned they might ask for the same set of documents over e mail (reason as u said ur self - Worst Web Site in the world. So they always have technical issues).. Form 80 also depends on CO, might ask or might not. But its a very lengthy form so better fill it before hand like u did for other tasks.

Keep us posted on ur progress.. Wish you good luck !!

Cheers,
IPS~


----------



## chandu_799

srinivas557 said:


> hi all ,
> 
> i am waiting for CO to be assigned , got the ack on 19 DEC 2012 but i payed the amount to lodge the appliation on 30th NOV 2012 . from which date i have to wait till 5 weeks to get assigned with CO . based on that i will plan medicals and pcc


Should be visa Lodgment date i.e. 30th Nov in your case.


----------



## justmailjoseph

Me too lodged application on 30 Nov, got acknowledgement in an hour. PCC and Medicals complete, awaiting CO.


-----------------------------------------------------
EOI: 30 Aug | INV: 16 Nov | Lod: 30 Nov | ACK: 30 Nov| PCC: 3 Dec | Medicals: 17 Dec | CO: Pending


----------



## Anil

rkumar1 said:


> your are right spouse visa is for PR one but..even in TR you can call your wife as dependent..one of my friend did the same thing last year...


hi kumar.thanks
can i still invite her if she s working here in india


----------



## anmic

Hello Sachi,
My best bet is that your CO is on vacation. I have seen alternative CO's picking up the case in such scenarios. However my suggestion is to email them(if you haven't yet done it) about your medical timelines.

Hopefully all your other docs are complete including PCC; Most of the times the medical status is not changed untill your PCC & other doc's are complete.

Above all, do not worry! I am sure you will hear from them sooner.
Happy New Year.
Michael.





shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been trying to contact DIAC on this number +61 1300 364 613. I hear a message as it being an invalid number. I would really want to know the status of my medicals as I had got it done on the 21st of Nov and haven\t heard from my CO ever since. My agent is of no help either.
> 
> Any idea on how I could get to know my status?
> 
> Looking forward hearing from you all soon!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## IPS

Really Frustrated........... 9 days and still no clue of medicals being uploaded... My Account not open that's what Clinic says......

Feel like i am stuck........ :frusty: :smash:

IPS~


----------



## rkumar1

Anil said:


> hi kumar.thanks
> can i still invite her if she s working here in india


Yes even she is working here you can invite her...it would be better for your wife as well if she is will or get a job in Australia on behalf of her current experience as being your dependent she is also eligible to work...


----------



## pomperth

IPS said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Nice way of putting your journey... You have done most of the things and thats good. Just one thing - Get ur Form 80 filled and upload it. Do u have CO (case officer) assigned?
> If not then be prepared once CO is assigned they might ask for the same set of documents over e mail (reason as u said ur self - Worst Web Site in the world. So they always have technical issues).. Form 80 also depends on CO, might ask or might not. But its a very lengthy form so better fill it before hand like u did for other tasks.
> 
> Keep us posted on ur progress.. Wish you good luck !!
> 
> Cheers,
> IPS~


Cheers for the support, no CO assigned yet, a 5 week wait to be assigned seems like a life time when you are stuck on a bridging visa; albeit for a short amount of time. I don't even want to leave the country but the fact I cannot leave in case of emergency back in the UK is irritating. I am a Project Manager by trade so the fact I cannot progress the application or do anything to decrease the timeline is somewhat frustrating.

Thanks for the heads up on the *“form 80”. *I have just had a look at the form, I swear I have given the same information 20 times over. I will complete it and waste another hour of my life; I would rather pre-empt the demand for this document in advance and mitigate the risk of extending the timeline.

*I think applying for a visa in more of an endurance & fiscal test than anything else!*:boxing:

Cheers


----------



## shachi

anmic said:


> Hello Sachi,
> My best bet is that your CO is on vacation. I have seen alternative CO's picking up the case in such scenarios. However my suggestion is to email them(if you haven't yet done it) about your medical timelines.
> 
> Hopefully all your other docs are complete including PCC; Most of the times the medical status is not changed untill your PCC & other doc's are complete.
> 
> Above all, do not worry! I am sure you will hear from them sooner.
> Happy New Year.
> Michael.


Thanks Heaps!

All documents were submitted by the 22nd December and thats what has been keeping me very curious. Hoping for the best. 

Happy New Year and Good luck to you!


----------



## Metrobus

espresso said:


> Well, it is the main holiday period right now and I would imagine that many DIAC staffers are on leave - which we should not grudge them. I'm enjoying a couple of days off from work as well . The downside is that I'm checking my visa status more often although I know that we cannot really expect much happening before the new year...
> 
> However, all end of November / start of December applicants should get a CO pretty soon according to the


I agree. Even the guy updating the SkillSelect website appears on leave at the moment that he updated the results for the 3 Dec round and treat it as December results.

I think those who yet to have their visa granted and have submitted everything to wait for a little longer or the holidays.

Yet as we don't know the number of intakes for January yet I don't know if they'd try to play some catch ups by slowing down invitations. Tho hope it will not occur.


----------



## jumblehaart

Hi forum, I lodged the 189 on 22dec. I got a mail today on 2jan that I am given a bridging visa. I am not sure is that what v call acknowledgement. Just wanted to know if all the acknowledment letters say the samething. I am a bit paranoid coz I could not submit any documents when I was lodging.


----------



## findraj

jumblehaart said:


> Hi forum, I lodged the 189 on 22dec. I got a mail today on 2jan that I am given a bridging visa. I am not sure is that what v call acknowledgement. Just wanted to know if all the acknowledment letters say the samething. I am a bit paranoid coz I could not submit any documents when I was lodging.


Acknowledgment is a mail that you get from [email protected] with your name in the subject line, if you havent received it and got a bridging visa, thats great, dont worry about acknowledgement, they already know you applied for 189..

Also, It is an auto generated mail..afaik


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Really Frustrated........... 9 days and still no clue of medicals being uploaded... My Account not open that's what Clinic says......
> 
> Feel like i am stuck........ :frusty: :smash:
> 
> IPS~


IPS, 

wat about the medicals? do u still have the organize link in ur evisa page???


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> IPS,
> 
> wat about the medicals? do u still have the organize link in ur evisa page???


Yes that link is still there.....


----------



## findraj

pomperth said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum but been stalking for some time. I thought I'd share my journey and frustrations for the 190 “adventure” to date.
> 
> *
> 12th Sept*; Vetassess submitted
> *5th Dec*: Vetassess approved after some polite prodding due to job implications
> *5th Dec*: State Sponsorship for WA submitted
> *12th Dec*: State Sponsorship for WA approved after some polite prodding due to job implications
> *12th Dec*: Application for 190 visa formally submitted & paid for (bloody rip off)
> *13th Dec*: All paperwork I currently have uploaded to the worst website in the history of mankind (Employment references, vetassess, payslips, 1221 forms, booked medicals, sent off for police checks in UK & Oz)
> *24th Dec*: Early Christmas present (not!) of getting stabbed for blood tests, poked and x-rayed at a cost of $360 each.
> *2nd Jan*: pulling my hair out wondering how long UK & Oz police checks will take to arrive back in the post. Back at work today; stressing as to whether there is anything else I can do.
> 
> I am now at the point where I don’t know what else I can do proactively; I think everything is under control (famous last words), I am awaiting the police checks and that’s it. I have been keeping a tally of the costs to date for myself and my other half; I thought you might be interested and jotted them below;
> 
> VETASSESS apx $1500
> Postage $89
> WA State Sponsorship App $200
> 190 application costs $3080
> Medicals $664
> Oz Police check $84
> UK Police check $270
> 
> Total to date…. $5887
> 
> So there we go, if anyone has any suggestions what else I can proactively do I’d appreciate it, I just need a case worker now!
> 
> Cheers


Worst website in history of mankind *LOL*

Well as suggested Form 80 nothing else, are you addicted to checking mails ever 5 mins like me?


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Yes that link is still there.....


Oh GOD wht the hell is happening with the clinic??? neither they send it via email nor upload it by co-ordinating with DIAC....  

what is the reply they are giving....?? tell them strictly to forward the medical findings to the email id given by CO... tell them it is becoming late!! tell them within 28 days u need to upload it....


----------



## findraj

IPS said:


> Yes that link is still there.....



Dont get impatient, visit CDC if you feel like. Not that they can help much if your account is not created but better see if the reason they are giving is geniune


----------



## findraj

Its only 8 days since you got your medicals, can you please wait a lil bit?Scan and Upload the receipt of payment from CDC


----------



## RR

pomperth said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum but been stalking for some time. I thought I'd share my journey and frustrations for the 190 “adventure” to date.
> 
> *
> 12th Sept*; Vetassess submitted
> *5th Dec*: Vetassess approved after some polite prodding due to job implications
> *5th Dec*: State Sponsorship for WA submitted
> *12th Dec*: State Sponsorship for WA approved after some polite prodding due to job implications
> *12th Dec*: Application for 190 visa formally submitted & paid for (bloody rip off)
> *13th Dec*: All paperwork I currently have uploaded to the worst website in the history of mankind (Employment references, vetassess, payslips, 1221 forms, booked medicals, sent off for police checks in UK & Oz)
> *24th Dec*: Early Christmas present (not!) of getting stabbed for blood tests, poked and x-rayed at a cost of $360 each.
> *2nd Jan*: pulling my hair out wondering how long UK & Oz police checks will take to arrive back in the post. Back at work today; stressing as to whether there is anything else I can do.
> 
> I am now at the point where I don’t know what else I can do proactively; I think everything is under control (famous last words), I am awaiting the police checks and that’s it. I have been keeping a tally of the costs to date for myself and my other half; I thought you might be interested and jotted them below;
> 
> VETASSESS apx $1500
> Postage $89
> WA State Sponsorship App $200
> 190 application costs $3080
> Medicals $664
> Oz Police check $84
> UK Police check $270
> 
> Total to date…. $5887
> 
> So there we go, if anyone has any suggestions what else I can proactively do I’d appreciate it, I just need a case worker now!
> 
> Cheers


*worst website in the history of mankind:spit::heh::lol::laugh:*


----------



## pomperth

findraj said:


> Worst website in history of mankind *LOL*
> 
> Well as suggested Form 80 nothing else, are you addicted to checking mails ever 5 mins like me?


I developed the “_checking of emails every 5 mins_” habit a wee while ago, gosh this process takes it out of you! I need a lie down. :juggle: I wish I’d set up my work email as the “main” email address. Thank goodness for email on the iPhone is all I can say. It doesn’t help that Perth has a 3 hour time difference either with the offices. 

I have printed off the “Form 80” which has killed a few trees and hours of my life. 
Once this is all over, I am going to have to get a new hobby or something to stress about as there’ll be a whacking great big hole in my life the amount of time and energy this has consumed!


----------



## jumblehaart

findraj said:


> Acknowledgment is a mail that you get from [email protected] with your name in the subject line, if you havent received it and got a bridging visa, thats great, dont worry about acknowledgement, they already know you applied for 189..
> 
> Also, It is an auto generated mail..afaik


Thanks for ur reply. Yeah it is automatically generated and from [email protected] but why I was skeptical is no one seems to have mentioned they got bridging visa. Anyway thanks again and good luck


----------



## IPS

pomperth said:


> Cheers for the support, no CO assigned yet, a 5 week wait to be assigned seems like a life time when you are stuck on a bridging visa; albeit for a short amount of time. I don't even want to leave the country but the fact I cannot leave in case of emergency back in the UK is irritating. I am a Project Manager by trade so the fact I cannot progress the application or do anything to decrease the timeline is somewhat frustrating.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the *“form 80”. *I have just had a look at the form, I swear I have given the same information 20 times over. I will complete it and waste another hour of my life; I would rather pre-empt the demand for this document in advance and mitigate the risk of extending the timeline.
> 
> *I think applying for a visa in more of an endurance & fiscal test than anything else!*:boxing:
> 
> Cheers





Thanks for sharing ur details. Add a signature it will help everyone to talk to you. Look at mine as an example.. But have atleast 4 posts and then u can add a Sign.. I think ur CO would be assigned anytime now. As its been more than 2 weeks. The timelines are like 5 weeks but most of the people get it in 2 weeks time (mostly). I got mine also in 13 days, there are people who got CO in 10 days too... You are right its a test of paitience and if u r a person who hates waiting (like me) then it would be even more difficult for you.. 

Btw - U r PM into which sector like IT or Real Estate? I belong to Investment Banking and IT sector.. Market in London was superb for the kind of work i do.. But Tier 1 got closed the month i wanted to apply - :drama: . So now trying for this... 

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## findraj

jumblehaart said:


> Thanks for ur reply. Yeah it is automatically generated and from [email protected] but why I was skeptical is no one seems to have mentioned they got bridging visa. Anyway thanks again and good luck


Because most of them are offshore applicants who have never visited Australia so they dont need a bridging visa.


----------



## IPS

pomperth said:


> I developed the “_checking of emails every 5 mins_” habit a wee while ago, gosh this process takes it out of you! I need a lie down. :juggle: I wish I’d set up my work email as the “main” email address. Thank goodness for email on the iPhone is all I can say. It doesn’t help that Perth has a 3 hour time difference either with the offices.
> 
> I have printed off the “Form 80” which has killed a few trees and hours of my life.
> Once this is all over, I am going to have to get a new hobby or something to stress about as there’ll be a whacking great big hole in my life the amount of time and energy this has consumed!


I think most of us keep checking mails, or e visa for any updates... I was also paranoid with this visa thing (to some extent i am still paranoid).. Then i Upgraded my old PS3 to New Sony Playstation 3 super slim... And it helpme a lot.. I just keep playing games..... right now on Max Payne 3... but yes being in office again i lack concentration.... And my performace goes down down down... So you got to try a few things...

And yes Form 80 is hell depressing... lolz...

Cheers
IPS


----------



## Metrobus

findraj said:


> Because most of them are offshore applicants who have never visited Australia so they dont need a bridging visa.


 I guess it is because many people here is currently overseas whilst they are applying. If you applied in Australia they should issue you a bridging visa. Tho your substantial visa should still valid?


----------



## IPS

findraj said:


> Dont get impatient, visit CDC if you feel like. Not that they can help much if your account is not created but better see if the reason they are giving is geniune


You said "reason they are giving is geniune" what does this mean?? How can i check that what they telling is the right thing?? I mean we just got to trust what they are telling us...

Do let me know if you got some ways for checking that what they are stating is legitimate !!


IPS~


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> Oh GOD wht the hell is happening with the clinic??? neither they send it via email nor upload it by co-ordinating with DIAC....
> 
> what is the reply they are giving....?? tell them strictly to forward the medical findings to the email id given by CO... tell them it is becoming late!! tell them within 28 days u need to upload it....


They are simply saying - Account not open - Account not open - Account not open... 

We have mailed them for opening.

Alright let me try thing with them. As u said - that mail them and getting late and all...

IPS~


----------



## tenten

I would like to think your bridging visa is now the valid visa. The latest visa to be issued is one in force. However, that should not worry you as bridging visa will have same conditions as substantive visa.


----------



## findraj

pomperth said:


> I developed the “_checking of emails every 5 mins_” habit a wee while ago, gosh this process takes it out of you! I need a lie down. :juggle: I wish I’d set up my work email as the “main” email address. Thank goodness for email on the iPhone is all I can say. It doesn’t help that Perth has a 3 hour time difference either with the offices.
> 
> I have printed off the “Form 80” which has killed a few trees and hours of my life.
> Once this is all over, I am going to have to get a new hobby or something to stress about as there’ll be a whacking great big hole in my life the amount of time and energy this has consumed!


yeah, Form 80 is realllyyyyy annoying and exhausting when you sit to fill the same info over and over again..

Well to compensate, you can always plant some saplings around, its a stressbuster for sure...


----------



## pomperth

IPS said:


> I think most of us keep checking mails, or e visa for any updates... I was also paranoid with this visa thing (to some extent i am still paranoid).. Then i Upgraded my old PS3 to New Sony Playstation 3 super slim... And it helpme a lot.. I just keep playing games..... right now on Max Payne 3... but yes being in office again i lack concentration.... And my performace goes down down down... So you got to try a few things...
> 
> And yes Form 80 is hell depressing... lolz...
> 
> Cheers
> IPS


Cheers for the info IPS, I will add a signature as soon as it allows me. It is killing me having to wait, I’m a girl who expects results and putting too much pressure on myself to get this sorted. On the plus side living two minutes from the beach and having a sunny Christmas and very hot New Year made me forget about the visa woes, and then I got back to the office!:clap2::clap2::clap2:

I’m an ICT Project Manager currently working for a large Public Sector organisation and work is aplenty in WA, but companies are somewhat stand off-ish when it comes to handing out 457 visas (in my experience, but maybe I have registered with the wrong agencies) so I thought this was a better route as it gives flexibility for my career.


----------



## findraj

IPS said:


> You said "reason they are giving is geniune" what does this mean?? How can i check that what they telling is the right thing?? I mean we just got to trust what they are telling us...
> 
> Do let me know if you got some ways for checking that what they are stating is legitimate !!
> 
> 
> IPS~


Lol, Idk, but if I were really impatient Id go to the clinic and keep pestering them than typing on expat..JK lol


----------



## imam

jumblehaart said:


> Thanks for ur reply. Yeah it is automatically generated and from [email protected] but why I was skeptical is no one seems to have mentioned they got bridging visa. Anyway thanks again and good luck


Hi,

I got a bridging visa A too. It was in the same pdf as the acknowledgement, and I received that email after a few seconds of paying the fee, literally. My 476 visa is valid until 2014 and it is said in the email that my bridnging visa, even though it is granted, will only come into effect when my main 476 visa expires, and I am guessing your situation will be the same. But hopefully my, or anybody's 189 visa won't take that long.


----------



## imam

srinivas557 said:


> hi all ,
> 
> i am waiting for CO to be assigned , got the ack on 19 DEC 2012 but i payed the amount to lodge the appliation on 30th NOV 2012 . from which date i have to wait till 5 weeks to get assigned with CO . based on that i will plan medicals and pcc


tomorrow you'll complete the 5 weeks if the day of 30th Nov is counted, and if not then Friday. I applied the next working day after you 3rd Dec and still waiting too. please write in the forum when you get a CO. In theory you should get a CO max by Friday and in my case by Monday, otherwise we have the right to call and ask.


----------



## tenten

You will be getting CO soon. No need to despair. All in good time. You have done your PCC and MEDS, that makes it even better. Perhaps instead of letting you know of CO allocation, they are already looking at your docs.

Personally, I would not be worried that 5 weeks has gone by without CO allocation. Some have even received grant without CO allocation! Its just that the CO will comunicate with you when they need to let you know of something.


----------



## Metrobus

tenten said:


> I would like to think your bridging visa is now the valid visa. The latest visa to be issued is one in force. However, that should not worry you as bridging visa will have same conditions as substantive visa.


You might be right. But when I applied 485 my student visa is still valid even when bridging visa was issued.


----------



## imam

tenten said:


> You will be getting CO soon. No need to despair. All in good time. You have done your PCC and MEDS, that makes it even better. Perhaps instead of letting you know of CO allocation, they are already looking at your docs.
> 
> Personally, I would not be worried that 5 weeks has gone by without CO allocation. Some have even received grant without CO allocation! Its just that the CO will comunicate with you when they need to let you know of something.


You're right Tenten, this patience game is not easy though. Waiting for visas and exam results are life threatening situations.


----------



## pomperth

*sighs*

Just got home and sat down with the Form 80 to complete, when I say I can't compete the form, I actually mean it as I don't have the information for time abroad. Without meaning to sound pompous, I've travelled so much I have zero idea of dates etc so I'm going to complete as much as I can now and then wait for the request for the Form 80 and ask for advice if it's necessary. So much for my plan of action!

And here


----------



## tenten

Very true. The anxiety is unbearable at times.


----------



## shachi

I know what you all mean. The height of curiosity increases as the day passes. Checking eVisa from twice a day has shot up to every hr in a day. Its really getting on me now!

How many of 15th OCT invites are yet to receive grants??


----------



## IPS

pomperth said:


> *sighs*
> 
> Just got home and sat down with the Form 80 to complete, when I say I can't compete the form, I actually mean it as I don't have the information for time abroad. Without meaning to sound pompous, I've travelled so much I have zero idea of dates etc so I'm going to complete as much as I can now and then wait for the request for the Form 80 and ask for advice if it's necessary. So much for my plan of action!
> 
> And here


On any question if you dont have a crystal-clear answer, please write your honest reasons in Column *"J"* at the end of this Form. But please be honest. Ex - You may not know which block of the street u were living in while u were on a holiday in a country, so give reasons clearly..in column *J*.

As much as i know and understand CO wont advice on filling details, thats why there is column J which you can use for any thing you want to let them know..

Enjoy the FORM 

IPS~


----------



## pomperth

IPS said:


> On any question if you dont have a crystal-clear answer, please write your honest reasons in Column *"J"* at the end of this Form. But please be honest. Ex - You may not know which block of the street u were living in while u were on a holiday in a country, so give reasons clearly..in column *J*.
> 
> As much as i know and understand CO wont advice on filling details, thats why there is column J which you can use for any thing you want to let them know..
> 
> Enjoy the FORM
> 
> IPS~


*cries*

Oh no, I have to complete the form.... I need a world map and to ring my parents.They have a holiday home over in France which we used to pop to for weekend etc and go to the Alps for a long weekend 

I can see a long appendix at the end of my application! Just out of morbid curiousity, will my other half have to fill this in too or is it just me? He laughed very hard when he saw the form so I'd be delighted to make him do it too.... Hehehehehe


----------



## tschaudry

IPS said:


> Yes that link is still there.....


Hi, May I know if I can organize medicals in my home country (not where I live right now). I will there for a vacation and I and my wife will like to go for medicals.
Can I just print Form 126 and Form 60 and go to the clinic which does the medicals for DIAC?

What info do I need?


----------



## aussiehunter

manu2029 said:


> I had my PCC(USA and India) done even before my Visa Application. Our Meds were done in 1st week of December.


Hi Manu,

This might be irrelevant to this thread..

but can you pls let me knw r u currently in India?? Is it possible to get PCC done for India if I'm not currently residing there ?? 

Thanks,
Ankur


----------



## IPS

pomperth said:


> *cries*
> 
> Oh no, I have to complete the form.... I need a world map and to ring my parents.They have a holiday home over in France which we used to pop to for weekend etc and go to the Alps for a long weekend
> 
> I can see a long appendix at the end of my application! Just out of morbid curiousity, will my other half have to fill this in too or is it just me? He laughed very hard when he saw the form so I'd be delighted to make him do it too.... Hehehehehe


You and ur spouse have to do it, its a mandate. We all know how u r feeling... I was cursing myself for all the holiday trips i had outside my country.... The bloody part is there are high chances of making mistakes in this FORM. As u first fill ur info in ur form, then u fill ur partners info in ur form, then u fill ur info into ur partners form, then ur partner will fill his own info in his own form... hahahaha i myself got puzzeled writting and reading this... :laugh:

I was thinking of making some money out of this FORM. As this has got enough criticism. I was actually thinking to start taking the job of filling this FORM for others.. At a reasonable cost of 20 $ per preson... See we Indians truely believe in the power of outsourcing :rockon: eace: lolz ound: Kidding...


Happy filling !!

IPS~


----------



## tschaudry

IPS said:


> You and ur spouse have to do it, its a mandate. We know know how u r feeling... The bloody part is there are chances of making mistakes in this. As u first fill ur info in ur form, then u fill ur partners info in ur form, then u fill ur info into ur partners form, then ur partner will fill his own info in his own form... hahahaha i myself got puzzeled writting and reading this... :laugh:
> 
> I was thinking of making some money out of this FORM. As this has got enough criticism. I was actually thinking to start taking the job of filling this FORM for others.. At a reasonable cost of 20 $ per preson... See we Indians truely believe in the power of outsourcing :rockon: eace: lolz ound: Kidding...
> 
> 
> Happy filling !!
> 
> IPS~


Hey IPS,

Can you reply to my question about medicals?


----------



## IPS

tschaudry said:


> Hi, May I know if I can organize medicals in my home country (not where I live right now). I will there for a vacation and I and my wife will like to go for medicals.
> Can I just print Form 126 and Form 60 and go to the clinic which does the medicals for DIAC?
> 
> What info do I need?


Yes u can get medicals done from there. I think there is no problem still you can confirm from others.

Next take the following when u go for Med - 

Original Passports of all applicants.
Photocopies (usually 2 each) of all passports.
Photographs (1 for e-Medical, 3 for Manual Medicals)
if you wear spectacles, remember to take those with you....
Form 126 and 60 single copy each applicant..

They will ask for the medical e mail, give them ur TRN number. 

IPS~


----------



## joluwarrior

tenten said:


> You will be getting CO soon. No need to despair. All in good time. You have done your PCC and MEDS, that makes it even better. Perhaps instead of letting you know of CO allocation, they are already looking at your docs.
> 
> Personally, I would not be worried that 5 weeks has gone by without CO allocation. Some have even received grant without CO allocation! Its just that the CO will comunicate with you when they need to let you know of something.


Grant without CO allocation :O 
I think that's the last piece of all kinds of permutations that can happen for the migration program process.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## tschaudry

IPS said:


> Yes u can get medicals done from there. I think there is no problem still you can confirm from others.
> 
> Next take the following when u go for Med -
> 
> Original Passports of all applicants.
> Photocopies (usually 2 each) of all passports.
> Photographs (1 for e-Medical, 3 for Manual Medicals)
> if you wear spectacles, remember to take those with you....
> Form 126 and 60 single copy each applicant..
> 
> They will ask for the medical e mail, give them ur TRN number.
> 
> IPS~


Thanks. Who will provide me with the TRN number? Do i i need to send an email to someone once I submit my visa application?


----------



## tschaudry

joluwarrior said:


> Grant without CO allocation :O
> I think that's the last piece of all kinds of permutations that can happen for the migration program process.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


how did u front load your medicals? How did you provide them TRN number?


----------



## IPS

tschaudry said:


> Thanks. Who will provide me with the TRN number? Do i i need to send an email to someone once I submit my visa application?


I am sure ur using an Agent... Thats why u dont know ur TRN. If this is NOT the case then u would be having the TRN. TRN is a number which gets generated when you click on the APPLY VISA invite u got in Skill Select. You can check all ur details on e visa link using TRN and Password. Ask ur agent to give u, ur TRN and password then u can be more independent.

Find the link below - 
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

IPS~


----------



## tenten

joluwarrior said:


> Grant without CO allocation :O
> I think that's the last piece of all kinds of permutations that can happen for the migration program process.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Stanger than fiction hey. This is how it happens. You upload all docs including MEDS and PCC and wait for CO allocation. As the weeks go by and patients wears thinner you finally receive communication from CO - and to your surprise its not allocation, its grant letter.

Technically, CO would have been allocated, its just that that communication would not have been made to you. A few forumites have had this experience.


----------



## joluwarrior

tenten said:


> Stanger than fiction hey. This is how it happens. You upload all docs including MEDS and PCC and wait for CO allocation. As the weeks go by and patients wears thinner you finally receive communication from CO - and to your surprise its not allocation, its grant letter.
> 
> Technically, CO would have been allocated, its just that that communication would not have been made to you. A few forumites have had this experience.


Am waiting for visa acknowledgement and then CO. Then would go for meds. Reason being wont be able to move before Sep/Oct this year. So taking things as they come.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior

tschaudry said:


> how did u front load your medicals? How did you provide them TRN number?


I didn't do so mate. But many have in this forum. You can search this thread ad you will come to know.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## srinivas557

hi all , 

My application moved from In Progress to Application received .

The Application moved one step back . 

Incomplete
Application received
In Progress
Finalised


why it moved back one step


----------



## tenten

did you say it moved from In progress to Incomplete application received.

What did the ack letter you received say? Are there docs you were supposed to upload that you have not uploaded?


----------



## nishaon

pomperth said:


> *cries*
> 
> Oh no, I have to complete the form.... I need a world map and to ring my parents.They have a holiday home over in France which we used to pop to for weekend etc and go to the Alps for a long weekend
> 
> I can see a long appendix at the end of my application! Just out of morbid curiousity, will my other half have to fill this in too or is it just me? He laughed very hard when he saw the form so I'd be delighted to make him do it too.... Hehehehehe


Hey Pomperth,
Do not get too much worried.
You may not have to fill the form 80. It is not mandatory for all.
Actually, it depends on High Risk country applicants and the CO.
As we can see you are originally from UK(English), then there is a very less chance for the requirement of the form.


----------



## justmailjoseph

srinivas557 said:


> hi all ,
> 
> My application moved from In Progress to Application received .
> 
> The Application moved one step back .
> 
> Incomplete
> Application received
> In Progress
> Finalised
> 
> 
> why it moved back one step



I remember my application doing the same thing few weeks ago, went from in Progress to Application Received. But the next day it went back to In Progress. Might be a technical glitch on the site. 

-----------------------------------------------------
EOI: 30 Aug | INV: 16 Nov | Lod: 30 Nov | ACK: 30 Nov| PCC: 3 Dec | Medicals: 17 Dec | CO: Pending


----------



## tenten

seems it may be nothing to worry about.

All the best.


----------



## vn143

*Co Allocation*

Hi Friends
Any information when CO allocation will be starting after holiday. I have submitted my VISA application on 27 Dec 2012 and got acknowledgement after 2 minutes.



ACS: 27 August 2012. Invitaion received : 15 Nov 2012 : PCC: 24 Dec 2012 Medical : Scheduled on 5th. CO Allocation : :ranger:


----------



## pomperth

nishaon said:


> Hey Pomperth,
> Do not get too much worried.
> You may not have to fill the form 80. It is not mandatory for all.
> Actually, it depends on High Risk country applicants and the CO.
> As we can see you are originally from UK(English), then there is a very less chance for the requirement of the form.


Hi nishaon 

Thanks for that, in the kindest possible way I did think that (I'm not sure how to word that politely without offending anyone which isn't my intention at all), I'm British and haven't travelled to any hotbed of terrorism recently, I've been living a boring life whilst travelling (not that I'd declare it anyway!) :clap2:


----------



## justmailjoseph

vn143 said:


> Hi Friends
> Any information when CO allocation will be starting after holiday. I have submitted my VISA application on 27 Dec 2012 and got acknowledgement after 2 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ACS: 27 August 2012. Invitaion received : 15 Nov 2012 : PCC: 24 Dec 2012 Medical : Scheduled on 5th. CO Allocation : :ranger:



Usually CO allocation would happen between 3-5 weeks after application submission. Hang in there.


----------



## aussiehunter

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> This might be irrelevant to this thread..
> 
> but can you pls let me knw r u currently in India?? Is it possible to get PCC done for India if I'm not currently residing there ??
> 
> Thanks,
> Ankur


Hi all,
Has any senior member had the same situation????


----------



## imam

aussiehunter said:


> Hi all,
> Has any senior member had the same situation????


you can find the answer in this file. scroll down to the country you want, India in your case.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## superm

I see that for 189 Visa applicants - people who lodged on 30 Nov are the first in line to get CO, right?


----------



## barry_J

aussiehunter said:


> Hi all,
> Has any senior member had the same situation????


You can get the same through the Indian Embassy.


----------



## aussiehunter

barry_J said:


> You can get the same through the Indian Embassy.


Does anyone have any useful link for this ???


----------



## barry_J

aussiehunter said:


> Does anyone have any useful link for this ???


How to Apply for the Police Clearance Certificate in India: Step-by-Step Instructions

http://www.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/printForm


----------



## Anil

hi imaam
bro pls let me know wenever co is assigned to u
as i also applied on 3dec..stilll waiting for allocation


----------



## superm

Anil said:


> hi imaam
> bro pls let me know wenever co is assigned to u
> as i also applied on 3dec..stilll waiting for allocation


There are people with submit date of 30th Nov Too who are waiting for Co..


----------



## bots123

superm said:


> I see that for 189 Visa applicants - people who lodged on 30 Nov are the first in line to get CO, right?


Yes applied 22 November, still no co,


----------



## UStoAusi

Happy new year everyone!

I submitted and paid for 189 visa application on 3rd December.

Yesterday just below where systems has " Organize health examination" link another link came up asking for form 80. 

Does it mean CO has been assigned for my case as I havent heard anything yet from DIAC? 

Thanks


----------



## suse

Hi friends,

I got my visa grant email this morning. My CO was ES from team 33-Brisbane.


----------



## xtianonwheels

*OT: car craze!*

If you're a car enthusiasts and would like to mingle with your fellow autophiles then here's your chance!

Right at your mobile phones, avail the CarCrazee app. This app made by AppLabs Digital Studios Inc. is a photo sharing and social networking tool that allows you to take a snapshot of your automobile and share it to a community of car junkies. You can also browse through other's Holy Grail exclusively and connect with anyone who has similar taste in cars. 

CarCrazee is now available for iOS devices and will soon hit the Android market. For the meantime, download the iOS version. Visit carcrazeeapp[dot]com for more info about the app.


----------



## imam

Anil said:


> hi imaam
> bro pls let me know wenever co is assigned to u
> as i also applied on 3dec..stilll waiting for allocation


Hi Anil,

Will do so. you too please and all the end of Nov guys.

good luck


----------



## imam

UStoAusi said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I submitted and paid for 189 visa application on 3rd December.
> 
> Yesterday just below where systems has " Organize health examination" link another link came up asking for form 80.
> 
> Does it mean CO has been assigned for my case as I havent heard anything yet from DIAC?
> 
> Thanks


Seems like a sign of CO ya. They've turned silent these days. In my case, the status of some of my documents changed to received on 14th Dec and no contact yet. some said its a silent CO too.


----------



## imam

bots123 said:


> Yes applied 22 November, still no co,


 Buddy this is your 7th week. Ring them up it is supposed to be within 5 weeks.


----------



## shachi

Hey All,

I had called up DIAC today and was informed that they had received our medicals and the processing of the application has commenced. When asked if medicals was finalized, the operator was reluctant and just stressed on the fact that the medicals was received. Once our application is allocated to the CO, we would be advised on the same. We have already been allocated with a CO and all documents have been sent. 

Any inputs or inference from this??


----------



## GauravS

suse said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got my visa grant email this morning. My CO was ES from team 33-Brisbane.


Hi Suse, congratulations for the great start of year. Can u Plz share ur timeline?


----------



## superm

shachi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I had called up DIAC today and was informed that they had received our medicals and the processing of the application has commenced. When asked if medicals was finalized, the operator was reluctant and just stressed on the fact that the medicals was received. Once our application is allocated to the CO, we would be advised on the same. We have already been allocated with a CO and all documents have been sent.
> 
> Any inputs or inference from this??


If documents are being processed - that means there's a CO, right?


----------



## superm

UStoAusi said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I submitted and paid for 189 visa application on 3rd December.
> 
> Yesterday just below where systems has " Organize health examination" link another link came up asking for form 80.
> 
> Does it mean CO has been assigned for my case as I havent heard anything yet from DIAC?
> 
> Thanks


Seems like a CO is probing things up.. congrats 
you already have form 80 filled?


----------



## shachi

superm said:


> If documents are being processed - that means there's a CO, right?


Well, I thought we were already allocated a CO on the 14th nov for which all docs except medicals, PCC & functional english were shown 'received' and the latter 'requested'. It still shows the same although we have sent all the documents as requested. 

From the above case, did she mean our medicals were referred initially which just got back from MOC?


----------



## RR

:clap2:VISA GRANTEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Thank you guyz... I don't have words to thank you all... Thanks a lot for your prayers and wishes..... Got that Golden email y'day..... ohhhhhhhhwwwwwwwwwwwoooooo.... I wish all the aspirants to get their grant soon....


----------



## ils2_fly

RenovatoR said:


> :clap2:VISA GRANTEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Thank you guyz... I don't have words to thank you all... Thanks a lot for your prayers and wishes..... Got that Golden email y'day..... ohhhhhhhhwwwwwwwwwwwoooooo.... I wish all the aspirants to get their grant soon....


Congratulations RenovatorR for your grant!
:clap2::clap2::clap2:
lane:lane:lane:


----------



## nishaon

Hi Suse and RenovatoR,
congratulations on your grand GRANTS.
Hope you are enjoying the moments very much.


----------



## aneesh123

shachi said:


> I know what you all mean. The height of curiosity increases as the day passes. Checking eVisa from twice a day has shot up to every hr in a day. Its really getting on me now!
> 
> How many of 15th OCT invites are yet to receive grants??


I am a 1st Oct invitee waiting for the grant...Has been almost a month since CO was allocated...All are free to guess the number of times I check the online application status....


----------



## Arpitwaj

RenovatoR said:


> :clap2:VISA GRANTEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Thank you guyz... I don't have words to thank you all... Thanks a lot for your prayers and wishes..... Got that Golden email y'day..... ohhhhhhhhwwwwwwwwwwwoooooo.... I wish all the aspirants to get their grant soon....


Superb!! congrats n good luck ahead !!!


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> :clap2:VISA GRANTEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Thank you guyz... I don't have words to thank you all... Thanks a lot for your prayers and wishes..... Got that Golden email y'day..... ohhhhhhhhwwwwwwwwwwwoooooo.... I wish all the aspirants to get their grant soon....


Dude..........

Awesome news man.... I think ur case was the quickest till date..... Happy for you !!

Party time - :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Have a blast........

IPS~


----------



## vn143

superm said:


> I see that for 189 Visa applicants - people who lodged on 30 Nov are the first in line to get CO, right?



Hi
One of my friend applied VISA on 28 Nov with all documents Like PCC , Medical Done. He just got VISA on 08 Dec 2012.lane:


----------



## shachi

This wait is driving me crazy and the status updates from the DIAC keeps me pondering over it the whole day! :juggle:


----------



## thewall

UStoAusi said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I submitted and paid for 189 visa application on 3rd December.
> 
> Yesterday just below where systems has " Organize health examination" link another link came up asking for form 80.
> 
> Does it mean CO has been assigned for my case as I havent heard anything yet from DIAC?
> 
> Thanks



Exactly this happened to me as well, soon after CO asked Form80 from me.


----------



## IPS

suse said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got my visa grant email this morning. My CO was ES from team 33-Brisbane.


Many Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

IPS~


----------



## imam

vn143 said:


> Hi
> One of my friend applied VISA on 28 Nov with all documents Like PCC , Medical Done. He just got VISA on 08 Dec 2012.lane:


Hi,
What do you mean by just cuz 8 Dec is almost a month ago. did he get the visa in just 10 days?


----------



## imam

aneesh123 said:


> I am a 1st Oct invitee waiting for the grant...Has been almost a month since CO was allocated...All are free to guess the number of times I check the online application status....


you could possibly be the reason for the recurrent evisa system breakdowns


----------



## aneesh123

UStoAusi said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I submitted and paid for 189 visa application on 3rd December.
> 
> Yesterday just below where systems has " Organize health examination" link another link came up asking for form 80.
> 
> Does it mean CO has been assigned for my case as I havent heard anything yet from DIAC?
> 
> Thanks


Had happened to me also, after I got the mail from CO asking from extra docs including Form 80. And the link still stays there weeks after uploading Form 80. The link for organizing health exam has disappeared though


----------



## chandu_799

imam said:


> Seems like a sign of CO ya. They've turned silent these days. In my case, the status of some of my documents changed to received on 14th Dec and no contact yet. some said its a silent CO too.


same here..some of the documents status changed to received on 14th Dec and no action there after. I guess some one had started looking into these docs and might had left on extended vacation. The action should resume from this week


----------



## superm

vn143 said:


> Hi
> One of my friend applied VISA on 28 Nov with all documents Like PCC , Medical Done. He just got VISA on 08 Dec 2012.lane:


Was this 189 or 190 visa?


----------



## vn143

imam said:


> Hi,
> What do you mean by just cuz 8 Dec is almost a month ago. did he get the visa in just 10 days?



Yes, he got grant in 10 Days.......I think complete documents will certainly help in getting things faster.


----------



## vn143

superm said:


> Was this 189 or 190 visa?


It was for 189.


----------



## imam

vn143 said:


> Yes, he got grant in 10 Days.......I think complete documents will certainly help in getting things faster.


Wow congrats to your friend for the world record. Best CO ever.


----------



## aneesh123

imam said:


> Wow congrats to your friend for the world record. Best CO ever.


If my memory serves me correctly, had came across someone who got his 189 the same day on which he got his CO allocated


----------



## rkumar1

aneesh123 said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, had came across someone who got his 189 the same day on which he got his CO allocated


yes, you are right.. someone on this form only mentioned this thing..can't recall his name...


----------



## vn143

rkumar1 said:


> yes, you are right.. someone on this form only mentioned this thing..can't recall his name...



It all depends case to case and case officer.......Hope we will not have to wait long after Holiday season.


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Dude..........
> 
> Awesome news man.... I think ur case was the quickest till date..... Happy for you !!
> 
> Party time - :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Have a blast........
> 
> IPS~


Yes it was real quick.... God's Hand was there throughout the process ..  surely will have a blast once u got ur grant....


----------



## RR

suse said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got my visa grant email this morning. My CO was ES from team 33-Brisbane.


congratzzz suse..... can you pls share ur timeline??


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> Yes it was real quick.... God's Hand was there throughout the process ..  surely will have a blast once u got ur grant....


BTW - what was the process? i mean you got e mail from CO? And did you status on e visa changed??

IPS~


----------



## IPS

RenovatoR said:


> Yes it was real quick.... God's Hand was there throughout the process ..  surely will have a blast once u got ur grant....


Thanks Man... I am waiting now... but quite happy that you got it... The link for medicals finally disappeared today. So i think medicals are uploaded now...

Also now you can login into this site below as visa has ben granted to you.

Link - Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> BTW - what was the process? i mean you got e mail from CO? And did you status on e visa changed??
> 
> IPS~


yes i received email from CO and from DIAC as well with grant letter.... honestly til now i didn't check evisa status ... wait.. lemme check n tell u

..
..
..
status as finalized..... and grant letter is uploaded in that ... :clap2:lane:


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Have you added any dependent family members who are not migrating in your application?
Alsio i received acknowledgment today and under next steps system is asking to upload different docements with progress =recommended eventhough i have uploaded all docs earlier.


----------



## vn143

No, I have not added any Dependent members who are not migrating.


----------



## Anil

RenovatoR said:


> yes i received email from CO and from DIAC as well with grant letter.... honestly til now i didn't check evisa status ... wait.. lemme check n tell u
> 
> ..
> ..
> ..
> status as finalized..... and grant letter is uploaded in that ... :clap2:lane:


Hi

Congrats renovator.did co asked for some documents on 19 th


----------



## Aadilnaeem

I did mistake.i have added dependent members who are not migrating and system is showing link to provide their medicals and pcc.how can i get rid of this?scondly i have uploaded all rhe docs and now today i can see docs request with progress=recomended


----------



## srinivas557

justmailjoseph said:


> I remember my application doing the same thing few weeks ago, went from in Progress to Application Received. But the next day it went back to In Progress. Might be a technical glitch on the site.
> 
> 
> "Yes you are right i am again back to In Progress state , may be there is some technical issues in the system "


----------



## srinivas557

me too applied on 30th NOV , no CO yet ...


----------



## joluwarrior

vn143 said:


> Yes, he got grant in 10 Days.......I think complete documents will certainly help in getting things faster.


Am spellbound looking at this stat :O

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## AshishSu

Hi,
I sent my documents for SS by DHL on 12/11and when I track the shipment, it shows "delivery arranged no details expected".
Anyone knows what it means? Is there a way to confirm if it has reached NSW other than running behind the DHL (who doesn't have a clue) ?

Thanks!


----------



## raghuraman

Hearty Congratulations to Renovator and Suse..So Happy for U guys..!!!:clap2::clap2:

In my online visa status the medicals link disappeared and the status for PCC, Meds, Form 80 and Form 1221 showed as RECEIVED.

In the "Attachments Provided" section form 80 and for 1221 has been updated with the filename as "BF". Any idea about BF??...
kindly show some lights on this!!

Cheers and Regards,
Raghu


----------



## Mad123

bots123 said:


> Yes applied 22 November, still no co,



Same here. Applied on Nov 20'th. No CO yet.


----------



## jeenumj

*Please clarify*

I guess this is the right post to ask this. Could someone please clear these for me ?

1. Once your visa is granted you need to make an initial entry before medicals or police clearance expires ( around an year). So before that can I just go to Australia and come back immediately if I am not yet ready to move in. Is this true?

2. I have read in forums that visa is granted from the intial entry day. Is this true? If true then it means I can wait for almost an year before I make an inital entry and will not ahve lost visa period

3. I came across this at a site. ) 

A successful applicant is given a 5 year multiple entry visa to live and work in Australia. You only need to live in Australia for 2 of the 5 years to have the visa reissued for a further 5 years. Alternatively, you can spend 4 consecutive years in Australia and be eligible for citizenship. 

If you choose not to gain citizenship, however, you must apply for a Resident Return Visa before the original one expires in order to travel to and from Australia. To qualify for this you must demonstrate that you have spent 2 years lawfully living in Australia or that you have significant personal, cultural or business ties to Australia. 

Can anyone please comment on this. I need all these information to plan when to apply for visa. I have searched in the immigration site but didn't find any of these info. Is there any email to send query to immigration department. ACS (skill assessment body for I.T) has an email address and they are very prompt in replying also. I couldn't find one for immigration department.


----------



## vn143

jeenumj said:


> I guess this is the right post to ask this. Could someone please clear these for me ?
> 
> 1. Once your visa is granted you need to make an initial entry before medicals or police clearance expires ( around an year). So before that can I just go to Australia and come back immediately if I am not yet ready to move in. Is this true?
> 
> Yes, you can immediately come back after one immigration checkin.
> 
> 2. I have read in forums that visa is granted from the intial entry day. Is this true? If true then it means I can wait for almost an year before I make an inital entry and will not ahve lost visa period
> 
> No, it all depends upon PCC date i think.
> 
> 3. I came across this at a site. )
> 
> A successful applicant is given a 5 year multiple entry visa to live and work in Australia. You only need to live in Australia for 2 of the 5 years to have the visa reissued for a further 5 years. Alternatively, you can spend 4 consecutive years in Australia and be eligible for citizenship.
> 
> Yes, U have to spend 4 yrs to get citizenship & minimum 2 years for Return VISA
> 
> 
> If you choose not to gain citizenship, however, you must apply for a Resident Return Visa before the original one expires in order to travel to and from Australia. To qualify for this you must demonstrate that you have spent 2 years lawfully living in Australia or that you have significant personal, cultural or business ties to Australia.
> 
> Can anyone please comment on this. I need all these information to plan when to apply for visa. I have searched in the immigration site but didn't find any of these info. Is there any email to send query to immigration department. ACS (skill assessment body for I.T) has an email address and they are very prompt in replying also. I couldn't find one for immigration department.



Query is answered Above.


----------



## subhadipbose

Friends,
I visited the Passport Office today after the change in PCC status and came to know that they received ADVERSE report from Police station. The reason is i had been staying at the current address for the past 11 months and not 12 months. Now they have sent back my file for Reverification. This is aain going to get back to the cumbersome process which already took nearly 3 months .............

Problem is I have already applied for the visa on 27th Dec and uploaded the docs as well except the PCC. Any idea whether we can request the CO to grant me some time since i believe its going to be atleast 2.5 months more before I receive the PCC ??
And moreover in such a situation should I go for the MED now or hold back for some more time to delay the process.

Any help would be highly appreciated.......Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## IPS

subhadipbose said:


> Friends,
> I visited the Passport Office today after the change in PCC status and came to know that they received ADVERSE report from Police station. The reason is i had been staying at the current address for the past 11 months and not 12 months. Now they have sent back my file for Reverification. This is aain going to get back to the cumbersome process which already took nearly 3 months .............
> 
> Problem is I have already applied for the visa on 27th Dec and uploaded the docs as well except the PCC. Any idea whether we can request the CO to grant me some time since i believe its going to be atleast 2.5 months more before I receive the PCC ??
> And moreover in such a situation should I go for the MED now or hold back for some more time to delay the process.
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.......Thanks in advance !!!


Sorry to hear this. The best i can think right now is to notify CO clearly about this event. And then ask for more time. As this is by mistake you had filled 12 instead of 11 so i think even CO can understand. But in all means you must notify CO... I would suggest get the medicals done as it will get another important task off your check list..

Others please helpout to provide more info !!

IPS~


----------



## superm

jeenumj said:


> I guess this is the right post to ask this. Could someone please clear these for me ?
> 
> 1. Once your visa is granted you need to make an initial entry before medicals or police clearance expires ( around an year). So before that can I just go to Australia and come back immediately if I am not yet ready to move in. Is this true?
> *yes*
> 2. I have read in forums that visa is granted from the intial entry day. Is this true? If true then it means I can wait for almost an year before I make an inital entry and will not ahve lost visa period
> *I dont think so as expiry date is from the date you were granted visa - although your visa becomes active from your first entry - its something like that - so basically you would lose the year*
> 3. I came across this at a site. )
> 
> A successful applicant is given a 5 year multiple entry visa to live and work in Australia. You only need to live in Australia for 2 of the 5 years to have the visa reissued for a further 5 years. Alternatively, you can spend 4 consecutive years in Australia and be eligible for citizenship.
> 
> If you choose not to gain citizenship, however, you must apply for a Resident Return Visa before the original one expires in order to travel to and from Australia. To qualify for this you must demonstrate that you have spent 2 years lawfully living in Australia or that you have significant personal, cultural or business ties to Australia.
> *seems true*
> Can anyone please comment on this. I need all these information to plan when to apply for visa. I have searched in the immigration site but didn't find any of these info. Is there any email to send query to immigration department. ACS (skill assessment body for I.T) has an email address and they are very prompt in replying also. I couldn't find one for immigration department.


replied in bold..


----------



## subhadipbose

IPS said:


> Sorry to hear this. The best i can think right now is to notify CO clearly about this event. And then ask for more time. As this is by mistake you had filled 12 instead of 11 so i think even CO can understand. But in all means you must notify CO... I would suggest get the medicals done as it will get another important task off your check list..
> 
> Others please helpout to provide more info !!
> 
> IPS~


Thanks IPS but I did not have a CO yet....applied on 27th Dec so therezz probably around another 2-3 weeks before I get one assigned.


----------



## IPS

subhadipbose said:


> Thanks IPS but I did not have a CO yet....applied on 27th Dec so therezz probably around another 2-3 weeks before I get one assigned.


Its even better, once CO comes and asks for documents explain what is happed on the PCC front.

IPS~


----------



## suse

RenovatoR said:


> congratzzz suse..... can you pls share ur timeline??


ACT SS Granted: 24/Sep/12; Invitation to apply for 190: 24/Sep/12; 190 Lodged: 02/Oct/2012; Medicals Done: 13/Oct/2012; PCC Done: 26/Nov/2012; Medicals Finalized: ??; CO: 25/10/2012; Grant: 3-Jan-2013


----------



## Arpitwaj

suse said:


> ACT SS Granted: 24/Sep/12; Invitation to apply for 190: 24/Sep/12; 190 Lodged: 02/Oct/2012; Medicals Done: 13/Oct/2012; PCC Done: 26/Nov/2012; Medicals Finalized: ??; CO: 25/10/2012; Grant: 3-Jan-2013


Congrats Suse!! Goodluck ahead!!!


----------



## UStoAusi

superm said:


> Seems like a CO is probing things up.. congrats
> you already have form 80 filled?


Yes, actually I uploaded it before I saw link asking for it.


----------



## VCK

Hello folks,

This is my first post on the forum. I applied for 189 visa on 21 dec. I uploaded a bunch of documents on the application page. These docs were recommended on the application. I am yet to be assigned a CO. Should I go ahead and get my medicals and police clearance done before CO is assigned or wait? Does my spouse need to take an ielts? She has done her post graduation in India and medium of instruction was English.

Look forward to get your valuable inputs based on your past exp and knowledge.

Thanks
Vk


----------



## Srg

aussiehunter said:


> Hi all,
> Has any senior member had the same situation????


Yes, you can apply the PCC for India from overseas. You have to visit the Indian consulate office and submit the passport there. It takes around 5 - 45 working days.

All the best..

Cheers,


----------



## espresso

Hi VCK, 

I decided to _front end load_ my medicals and PPC in the hope that this would allow the CO to process my application faster... due to the holidays I'm still waiting but that is alright . 

*PPC:* It can take quite a while to get some PPCs (FBI clearance or Indian police clearance come to mind) so I would definitely apply for those now. 

*Medical examinations:* You can also do these in advance, more info: Arranging a Health Examination

Two issues that might occur: 

Some people have reported that their health clinics could not upload the results in the eVisa system, because their ID could not be found. If that happens you will need to wait for your CO to solve that issue or the clinic will need to send the results via snail mail to Global Health in Sydney. Print out your visa application (most importantly, the *TRN number*) and fill out form 26EH and 160EH in advance - that way you have a paper fall-back option in case the eVisa system is acting up. 
 Note that the latest possible date to validate your visa will be one year after the PPC or medicals were issued (whichever comes earlier). If you do them now you will have to fly to Australia to validate the visa sometime next year - even if it takes them another 6 months to process your application . However, processing time is fairly fast now, so I would not consider that an issue... 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## joe117

*visa grant*

my 189 visa appl was granted today!!!!! and i am from a HR country
thank you everyone for your assistance on this forum


----------



## Srg

joe117 said:


> my 189 visa appl was granted today!!!!! and i am from a HR country
> thank you everyone for your assistance on this forum


Many Congrats ....

All the very best for ur future in Australia....

Cheers,


----------



## Maddy27

RenovatoR said:


> :clap2:VISA GRANTEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Thank you guyz... I don't have words to thank you all... Thanks a lot for your prayers and wishes..... Got that Golden email y'day..... ohhhhhhhhwwwwwwwwwwwoooooo.... I wish all the aspirants to get their grant soon....


Congratz RR this is great news, very good new year gift:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Goodluck for your journey to Oz.

Regards,


----------



## inaus

joe117 said:


> my 189 visa appl was granted today!!!!! and i am from a HR country
> thank you everyone for your assistance on this forum


Congratulations Joe. All the best for your endeavours in Australia.


----------



## superm

VCK said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> This is my first post on the forum. I applied for 189 visa on 21 dec. I uploaded a bunch of documents on the application page. These docs were recommended on the application. I am yet to be assigned a CO. Should I go ahead and get my medicals and police clearance done before CO is assigned or wait? Does my spouse need to take an ielts? She has done her post graduation in India and medium of instruction was English.
> 
> Look forward to get your valuable inputs based on your past exp and knowledge.
> 
> Thanks
> Vk


I would say go for it.. 
PCC and meds put some restriction on dates - you can see detailed post few posts above by espresso.

For English - you should get a certificate from her college/university about that 'she has done so and so course - which was of so and so duration and was full time.. and medium of instruction was english' 
if this is not possible to get - then IELTS with 4.5 min marks.


----------



## Maddy27

subhadipbose said:


> Friends,
> I visited the Passport Office today after the change in PCC status and came to know that they received ADVERSE report from Police station. The reason is i had been staying at the current address for the past 11 months and not 12 months. Now they have sent back my file for Reverification. This is aain going to get back to the cumbersome process which already took nearly 3 months .............
> 
> Problem is I have already applied for the visa on 27th Dec and uploaded the docs as well except the PCC. Any idea whether we can request the CO to grant me some time since i believe its going to be atleast 2.5 months more before I receive the PCC ??
> And moreover in such a situation should I go for the MED now or hold back for some more time to delay the process.
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.......Thanks in advance !!!


Hey Subhadip,

I am sorry this has happened but I have read somewhere about this & would suggest you to go to your police station & get the verification done & the file moving by paying something, once that is done, the PSK will issue the PCC in around a week's time.

I hope this helps & if all this goes well than may be by the time you are allocated the CO you will have the PCC & need not worry about asking for more time.

Regards,


----------



## vn143

Congratulations.....after long Holidays, VISA grant started.


----------



## RR

Sunny27 said:


> Congratz RR this is great news, very good new year gift:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Goodluck for your journey to Oz.
> 
> Regards,


thanks sunny....


----------



## VCK

Thanks Espresso and Superm. I will initiate the process for PCC and meds. I already have a TRN assigned to me - I believe. This is becuase on the eVisa, I complete the medical questionnaire and thenit generated a barcode advise for meds so I guess I should be good to go for meds.

I just checked on the visa application under recommended documents that PCC (Character - evidence of) is recommened for myself as well as dependents i.e. my spouse and 2 kids (6 year and 6 month). Is PCC required for all or only for main applicant?

Cheers
VK


----------



## bharatjain

*Medical Status*

Hi guys,

Can anyone tell me how do I know the status of my medicals. I got the meds done on 28th Dec and on 31st Dec the Organize Health... link was removed from the visa portal, which means that it has been uploaded by the clinic. How do I know(Where on the visa portal or is there any other site) whether the medical has been finalized.

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## subhadipbose

Sunny27 said:


> Hey Subhadip,
> 
> I am sorry this has happened but I have read somewhere about this & would suggest you to go to your police station & get the verification done & the file moving by paying something, once that is done, the PSK will issue the PCC in around a week's time.
> 
> I hope this helps & if all this goes well than may be by the time you are allocated the CO you will have the PCC & need not worry about asking for more time.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Sunny even i was thinking of doing it that way.
But the problem is I had paid money on last occasion as well.


----------



## RR

Anil said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats renovator.did co asked for some documents on 19 th


yes, character certificate & medicals....


----------



## superm

VCK said:


> Thanks Espresso and Superm. I will initiate the process for PCC and meds. I already have a TRN assigned to me - I believe. This is becuase on the eVisa, I complete the medical questionnaire and thenit generated a barcode advise for meds so I guess I should be good to go for meds.
> 
> I just checked on the visa application under recommended documents that PCC (Character - evidence of) is recommened for myself as well as dependents i.e. my spouse and 2 kids (6 year and 6 month). Is PCC required for all or only for main applicant?
> 
> Cheers
> VK


For all - but not for kids I believe!


----------



## RR

Anil said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats renovator.did co asked for some documents on 19 th


yes, character certificate & medicals....


----------



## espresso

Hi VCK, 



> Is PCC required for all or only for main applicant?


Source: Character Requirement - Applications & Forms


> For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you may be asked to provide police certificates for _each country_ you have lived in for _12 months or more_ over the _last ten (10) years since turning 16_.


Therefore you will need PCCs for yourself, your partner and all kids that are 16 or older. If you spent 12 months or more (in total, even if there were breaks in between) abroad, you'll need a PCC for that country as well. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Anil

RenovatoR said:


> yes, character certificate & medicals....


Do they also ask for photograph


----------



## AnneChristina

joe117 said:


> my 189 visa appl was granted today!!!!! and i am from a HR country
> thank you everyone for your assistance on this forum


Many congratulations Joe! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## AnneChristina

VCK said:


> Thanks Espresso and Superm. I will initiate the process for PCC and meds. I already have a TRN assigned to me - I believe. This is becuase on the eVisa, I complete the medical questionnaire and thenit generated a barcode advise for meds so I guess I should be good to go for meds.
> 
> I just checked on the visa application under recommended documents that PCC (Character - evidence of) is recommened for myself as well as dependents i.e. my spouse and 2 kids (6 year and 6 month). Is PCC required for all or only for main applicant?
> 
> Cheers
> VK


For everyone over the age of 16.

Oh, sorry, just saw this has already been answered.


----------



## sshenez

Hi All , 

Does anyone know what is Security Referral Application Form (SRAF) and why is it showing as a hyperlink in the e visa portal . I am not sure if i have read anything about it . Please let me know if anyone has any idea about it !


----------



## tenten

Something to do with security checks that get done by some external agency (CIA?) on behalf of DIAC for some applicants. I do not know how they determine who get to undergo this check, but I have a hunch it has to do with living or travel to areas suspected to habour / train / recruit terrorists.

But I could be very wrong.


----------



## RR

Anil said:


> Do they also ask for photograph


i uploaded it already b4 C/O was assigned


----------



## sshenez

tenten said:


> Something to do with security checks that get done by some external agency (CIA?) on behalf of DIAC for some applicants. I do not know how they determine who get to undergo this check, but I have a hunch it has to do with living or travel to areas suspected to habour / train / recruit terrorists.
> 
> But I could be very wrong.



Would this result in any delays in the process ? I was under an impression that there is a security check for all in any case?


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi everyone,

For secondary applicant's English language skills, I decided to get letter from my spouse college where she did her under graduation. I have asked my wife to get the letter in the below format in college letter head. Please let me know if it is fine. If any one has got any other template which CO has accepted please share the same.


=====================================================
To Whomsoever It May Concern

This is to Certify that Ms. xxxx bearing identity number (xxxxx ) was a bonafide student of the Bachelor of Commerce(B.Com) programme of this institute from 07/07/2002 to 01/04/2005. The medium of education was English throughout the course.

yours sincerely,
principal of XXXXX Institute,


================================================================

Thanks a ton.


----------



## sshenez

joe117 said:


> my 189 visa appl was granted today!!!!! and i am from a HR country
> thank you everyone for your assistance on this forum


Congrats ... was there any kinda security check for you ?


----------



## aneesh123

joe117 said:


> my 189 visa appl was granted today!!!!! and i am from a HR country
> thank you everyone for your assistance on this forum


Congrats Joe...Can you please share your CO team number and initials ?


----------



## RR

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> For secondary applicant's English language skills, I decided to get letter from my spouse college where she did her under graduation. I have asked my wife to get the letter in the below format in college letter head. Please let me know if it is fine. If any one has got any other template which CO has accepted please share the same.
> 
> 
> =====================================================
> To Whomsoever It May Concern
> 
> This is to Certify that Ms. xxxx bearing identity number (xxxxx ) was a bonafide student of the Bachelor of Commerce(B.Com) programme of this institute from 07/07/2002 to 01/04/2005. The medium of education was English throughout the course.
> 
> yours sincerely,
> principal of XXXXX Institute,
> 
> 
> ================================================================
> 
> Thanks a ton.


no ielts required for spouse??? i heard for spouse visa IELTS with functional english is required..... can anyone pls clarify this?


----------



## superm

RenovatoR said:


> no ielts required for spouse??? i heard for spouse visa IELTS with functional english is required..... can anyone pls clarify this?


Yup. Its not required if you can get this type of letter from where you have studied atleast 2 year course after high school.


----------



## manu2029

I got my grant on 31st December. Now since the grant is e-visa it says that I dont need Visa to be stamped on passport, however some countries may ask for a Visa stamp.

The question is: I am from India. Will I need Visa stamped on my passport to show at the exit airport in India? or just the print of the grant paper is fine.


----------



## Ghostride

manu2029 said:


> I got my grant on 31st December. Now since the grant is e-visa it says that I dont need Visa to be stamped on passport, however some countries may ask for a Visa stamp.
> 
> The question is: I am from India. Will I need Visa stamped on my passport to show at the exit airport in India? or just the print of the grant paper is fine.



No, technically you don't need a stamp on your passport at all. Even the paper visa should not be really needed as most airport officers can check it online according to your passport number. Still, I would advise the paper grant letter to be carried at all times, just in case! 

Good Luck and Many congratulations for the grant !!!!!!!:clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## findraj

Ghost, hi!! Where have you been, how is your processing going??!?!?


----------



## manu2029

Ghostride said:


> No, technically you don't need a stamp on your passport at all. Even the paper visa should not be really needed as most airport officers can check it online according to your passport number. Still, I would advise the paper grant letter to be carried at all times, just in case!
> 
> Good Luck and Many congratulations for the grant !!!!!!!:clap2::clap2:lane:


Thanks. Your reply is helpful. I am just checking if there is someone in this forum who traveled from India to Australia just with a e-visa.


----------



## manu2029

I got my grant on 31st December. Now since the grant is e-visa it says that I dont need Visa to be stamped on passport, however some countries may ask for a Visa stamp.

The question is: I am from India. Will I need Visa stamped on my passport to show at the exit airport in India? or just the print of the grant paper is fine.

Is there someone in this forum who traveled from India to Australia just with an e-visa ( no visa stamp on passport).


----------



## findraj

There are lots of them, if you want to get a stamp, spend $70 AUD


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> Ghost, hi!! Where have you been, how is your processing going??!?!?


Hi Raj and fellow members. So kind of you to be still remembering me. :clap2:

Sorry, had been dormant so far ! Initially went for holidays after getting the invite and then was working round the clock to gather some extra bucks.
Please find the below updates regards to my profile

Invite: 16th November (189, 60 points)
Application/Ack: 10th December
Meds: 18th December, Results received in Post: 24th December
Indian PCC applied: 27th December, Courier posted back: 02nd Jan (yet to receive the post)
AFP: Done 2 months ago
CO:?????? still waiting :ranger:


----------



## Ghostride

manu2029 said:


> Thanks. Your reply is helpful. I am just checking if there is someone in this forum who traveled from India to Australia just with a e-visa.



I haven't actually travelled from Australia since coming here, but yeah when I initially came here on the student visa, I didn't even carry the paper visa. Although wouldn't recommend doing the same. May be someone who has had the experience can pour in their opinion


----------



## Ghostride

Also wanted to let everyone who may remember me, that I had initially received my IELTS result as 9,9,8,7.5 and thus had to apply with 60 points and subsequently received the invitation on 16th of November with the same points. However, my IELTS re-checking form came back on 25th November and my scores changed. Now I have 9,9,8,8 and thus would be eligible to claim 70 points, although I didn't (in my visa application) ! 

So surely if anyone has any doubts over their scores please do apply for a re-check, it does work!


----------



## findraj

Ghostride said:


> Hi Raj and fellow members. So kind of you to be still remembering me. :clap2:
> 
> Sorry, had been dormant so far ! Initially went for holidays after getting the invite and then was working round the clock to gather some extra bucks.
> Please find the below updates regards to my profile
> 
> Invite: 16th November (189, 60 points)
> Application/Ack: 10th December
> Meds: 18th December, Results received in Post: 24th December
> Indian PCC applied: 27th December, Courier posted back: 02nd Jan (yet to receive the post)
> AFP: Done 2 months ago
> CO:?????? still waiting :ranger:


Oh well hope you had a good time during holidays..So you are in Aus atm? when are you expecting Indian PCC?


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> Oh well hope you had a good time during holidays..So you are in Aus atm? when are you expecting Indian PCC?


Yeah did have a good time indeed!! I have been in Aus ever since I came here.

I already got an sms that my PCC has been posted on 02nd Jan, so I am just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## findraj

Ghostride said:


> Yeah did have a good time indeed!! I have been in Aus ever since I came here.
> 
> I already got an sms that my PCC has been posted on 02nd Jan, so I am just waiting for it to arrive.


Thats great news, so only CO assignment and awaiting grant!!


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> Thats great news, so only CO assignment and awaiting grant!!


I lodged the application after you, so technically you should be getting the CO allocated before me. And then we both probably can get grant together! 

Realistically though, I just read today that there are forumities who are still waiting for CO since 20th November regardless of their complete documentation. So I guess, both of us are just in the queue yet. 

:juggle:


----------



## superm

manu2029 said:


> Thanks. Your reply is helpful. I am just checking if there is someone in this forum who traveled from India to Australia just with a e-visa.


There was a person who recently - in Dec visited Aus from India (via dubai I guess) - without label. He got there and then back fine!!


----------



## findraj

Ghostride said:


> I lodged the application after you, so technically you should be getting the CO allocated before me. And then we both probably can get grant together!
> 
> Realistically though, I just read today that there are forumities who are still waiting for CO since 20th November regardless of their complete documentation. So I guess, both of us are just in the queue yet.
> 
> :juggle:


Cant agree more!! I think you will get a grant before me for sure as I am an offshore applicant and I havent done my meds yet.!!

Would you know if your meds are referred or not at this stage? I am asking because I will go to do my meds next week. and If a CO is not assigned, how do we know if meds are ok or not?


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> Cant agree more!! I think you will get a grant before me for sure as I am an offshore applicant and I havent done my meds yet.!!
> 
> Would you know if your meds are referred or not at this stage? I am asking because I will go to do my meds next week. and If a CO is not assigned, how do we know if meds are ok or not?


This referral thing has really confused me a lot. As I said earlier I just came back to this forum today and have been reading a lot of people saying their meds have got referred, but in my case all I can see is that the 'arrange medical' link has disappeared from the page and nothing else has changed. Even though I have uploaded all the other docs they are still shown as recommended along with Health Check docs, must be a system glitch.

As for medicals I have indeed received the results back via post but can't really open it and so haven't even uploaded anything about it on the site.

There may be a difference in the way meds are treated as I dont think australian meds do go to Global Health, but then again I may be wrong. Will update you if anything changes.

Furthermore, I would much prefer to go by intuition. I mean, if there is something wrong with our health we would know it even before the doctors. So I dont think that you would need to be too scared by this medicals, but yeah it is surely an annoying time consuming thing.
Finally everything depends on the allocation of CO - whether we are notified or not really doesn't matter. Dont worry buddy, everything will be fine, just a game of patience, which I do admit I am short by miles of !!!!!


----------



## rkarthik1986

I had submitted my application on 17 Dec. The status of all documents were Recommended so far. But today I noticed that the status has changed to 'Required' for all the documents that I had already submitted, and is 'Recommended' for those that I didn't submit yet. Is there chances that I have got my CO allocated? I have not got any mail though


----------



## omarau

hi guys,
what does it mean when status on evisa starts to change from recommended to required for the uploaded documents? 
does it mean i have a CO?


----------



## vvc

Hi omarau
My understanding and observations are as follows
Recommended - these are the documents that are recommended to provide to provide but CO has not asked for It

Requested - these are the documents CO has asked to provide and are MUST

These are two different statuses


----------



## Ghostride

rkarthik1986 said:


> I had submitted my application on 17 Dec. The status of all documents were Recommended so far. But today I noticed that the status has changed to 'Required' for all the documents that I had already submitted, and is 'Recommended' for those that I didn't submit yet. Is there chances that I have got my CO allocated? I have not got any mail though


I think once a CO checks your documents the status becomes 'received'. Anyways Good luck to you, hopefully I am wrong and you get a CO assigned.


----------



## fringe123

Hi guys,

Can someone explain me how to check the status of Visa application through DIAC site. 
1 : Do we need any other user name and password other than the TRN and password? 

2: I submitted my application through agent and he is saying that if he gives us a password it will show details of all the applications submitted by them. Is there any truth?


----------



## omarau

vvc said:


> Hi omarau
> My understanding and observations are as follows
> Recommended - these are the documents that are recommended to provide to provide but CO has not asked for It
> 
> Requested - these are the documents CO has asked to provide and are MUST
> 
> These are two different statuses


i only have two status required and recommended, at first all was recommended now the status next to the docs that i have already uploaded changed into required. i dont have any requested status...
its been only two weeks since i logdged my applicaion, so could it be my CO wh is changing the status?


----------



## vvc

Omarau
I am in sam situation as you are. At first, when i lodged my visa application the only status shown is 'recommended'. But later when CO is assigned, some the item's status is changed to 'Requested' and i got an email with the Request check list. 

In your case, i guess you have your CO assigned

Hope this clarifies


----------



## omarau

vvc said:


> Omarau
> I am in sam situation as you are. At first, when i lodged my visa application the only status shown is 'recommended'. But later when CO is assigned, some the item's status is changed to 'Requested' and i got an email with the Request check list.
> 
> In your case, i guess you have your CO assigned
> 
> Hope this clarifies


so u dont have any "required" status? only "requested"?


----------



## vvc

Sorry Omarau, just bit confused
I also have some items with status as 'required'


----------



## rkumar1

manu2029 said:


> I got my grant on 31st December. Now since the grant is e-visa it says that I dont need Visa to be stamped on passport, however some countries may ask for a Visa stamp.
> 
> The question is: I am from India. Will I need Visa stamped on my passport to show at the exit airport in India? or just the print of the grant paper is fine.


congratulation on your grant manu..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkumar1

Friends i want to confirm one thing from all when we are done with meds do we suppose to receive any hard copy of medical results but we can't open it until unless requested by CO..as some time clinic say they uploaded reports but CO unable to find these and i heard this thing on this forum as well.. please share your valuable feedback...


----------



## findraj

Ghostride said:


> This referral thing has really confused me a lot. As I said earlier I just came back to this forum today and have been reading a lot of people saying their meds have got referred, but in my case all I can see is that the 'arrange medical' link has disappeared from the page and nothing else has changed. Even though I have uploaded all the other docs they are still shown as recommended along with Health Check docs, must be a system glitch.
> 
> As for medicals I have indeed received the results back via post but can't really open it and so haven't even uploaded anything about it on the site.
> 
> There may be a difference in the way meds are treated as I dont think australian meds do go to Global Health, but then again I may be wrong. Will update you if anything changes.
> 
> Furthermore, I would much prefer to go by intuition. I mean, if there is something wrong with our health we would know it even before the doctors. So I dont think that you would need to be too scared by this medicals, but yeah it is surely an annoying time consuming thing.
> Finally everything depends on the allocation of CO - whether we are notified or not really doesn't matter. Dont worry buddy, everything will be fine, just a game of patience, which I do admit I am short by miles of !!!!!


So you havent uploaded your meds? How does that work? We are told that the clinic uploads it and CO is able to view them, we dont have have to do anything from our end...


----------



## nishaon

omarau said:


> hi guys,
> what does it mean when status on evisa starts to change from recommended to required for the uploaded documents?
> does it mean i have a CO?


The status was changed to that state whenever I uploaded document to eVisa.
But my CO was allocated later on. I think its the same for you.


----------



## findraj

Ghostride said:


> I think once a CO checks your documents the status becomes 'received'. Anyways Good luck to you, hopefully I am wrong and you get a CO assigned.


I think not all CO update status to received. But I wish they always do..


----------



## Maddy27

fringe123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone explain me how to check the status of Visa application through DIAC site.
> 1 : Do we need any other user name and password other than the TRN and password?
> 
> 2: I submitted my application through agent and he is saying that if he gives us a password it will show details of all the applications submitted by them. Is there any truth?


I am also in the same boat, my agent is not ready to give me my user name & password, can anyone confirm that the agent is telling us the truth?

In my opinion he is lying so as to keep the upper hand but if anyone can confirm it, it will be good.

Thanks,


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> So you havent uploaded your meds? How does that work? We are told that the clinic uploads it and CO is able to view them, we dont have have to do anything from our end...


Yeah clinic should be the ones to upload it! I just meant that I have received the hard copy.


----------



## Maddy27

subhadipbose said:


> Thanks Sunny even i was thinking of doing it that way.
> But the problem is I had paid money on last occasion as well.


You are right, of course you paid it the 1st time as well otherwise it would not have moved at all.

But this time since its already crossed 12 months we can hope a positive response so good luck to you

Myself have just applied at PSK on 2nd Jan so will be going to a police station after 10 odd day, lets hope for the best.


----------



## IPS

Sunny27 said:


> I am also in the same boat, my agent is not ready to give me my user name & password, can anyone confirm that the agent is telling us the truth?
> 
> In my opinion he is lying so as to keep the upper hand but if anyone can confirm it, it will be good.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Sunny27 and Fringe..

I replied to Fringe... on his query over a msg.. 

Hope that helps both of you... 

IPS~


----------



## IPS

Hi Fringe..

Please le me know if u need more info..

IPS~


----------



## findraj

Ghostride said:


> Yeah clinic should be the ones to upload it! I just meant that I have received the hard copy.


Oh ok! lets wait for CO then


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> Oh ok! lets wait for CO then


Yup, happy waiting!!!!


----------



## findraj

No Way, im just getting impatient as and when time is passing..


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> No Way, im just getting impatient as and when time is passing..


Tell me about it! Mate i have started checking my email more times in a day than i used to in a month, just thinking abt probability.... 

This wait is always a killer! If u remember our anxieties on 15th November night, humongous, right?


----------



## findraj

Gosh, I can swear people had almost lost faith on SkillSelect that day....


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> Gosh, I can swear people had almost lost faith on SkillSelect that day....



Thats correct. Well, atleast now people can trust on it more than we could as they can see us as an illustration... Haha!


----------



## Lagoon

Hi everyone,

I'm new here. My application was lodged (and acknoweldged) on 30th Nov 2012. But no CO has been assigned to handle my application yet. Does this normally take this long?

Thanks.


----------



## Ghostride

Lagoon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here. My application was lodged (and acknoweldged) on 30th Nov 2012. But no CO has been assigned to handle my application yet. Does this normally take this long?
> 
> Thanks.



Yeah thats pretty normal. According to official website it should take max 5 weeks, but due to the christmas break it may take upto 6 weeks. Someone from 20th november is still waiting for CO as well......


----------



## Lagoon

Ghostride said:


> Yeah thats pretty normal. According to official website it should take max 5 weeks, but due to the christmas break it may take upto 6 weeks. Someone from 20th november is still waiting for CO as well......


Ghost brother, thanks for bringing a relief to me! How do I buy you a cuppa?


----------



## rkarthik1986

findraj said:


> I think not all CO update status to received. But I wish they always do..


Well first of all I don't understand the difference in this context between Recommended and Received.

Also not sure why all the status changed suddenly, and only for docs that are submitted

So I thought maybe CO is allocated


----------



## luckyali111

This is really absurd. If they say they will decide a case in 5 weeks, they should deliver that. Any Deviation due to any reason has to be documented. A developed country like Australia should not not be doing this. Dont make promises which you cant keep. 

I am really disappointed. All my plans has gone awry. I am waiting for CO since 3rd Dec


----------



## Ghostride

Lagoon said:


> Ghost brother, thanks for bringing a relief to me! How do I buy you a cuppa?


Any day you like sir!!! Haha.


----------



## luckyali111

I had been reading so much about Meds and PCC that i am confused. 

I am from India. MY PCC took just 1 day. I applied online, went to Passport office the next day and they handed it over to me in an hour.

Secondly, about my MedS, i scheduled it online, went to the selected Hospital the next day. Was done with my check up in an hour and they told me that the results will be delivered automatically. Since then i do not see the schedule health appointment link and thats it.

My question is, is it different for others or am i required to do anything more which i am unaware of ??


----------



## Ghostride

luckyali111 said:


> This is really absurd. If they say they will decide a case in 5 weeks, they should deliver that. Any Deviation due to any reason has to be documented. A developed country like Australia should not not be doing this. Dont make promises which you cant keep.
> 
> I am really disappointed. All my plans has gone awry. I am waiting for CO since 3rd Dec


Sorry lucky, but they never said that they would decide a case in 5 weeks. All they state is they would allocate a CO within 5 weeks and as per your timeline, your 5 weeks arent up yet.

Once a CO is allocated, then the time limit depends on number of factors such as getting verification of the documents provided, pending documents to be submitted and so on. So dont worry take it easy, all will be good soon.


----------



## Ghostride

luckyali111 said:


> I had been reading so much about Meds and PCC that i am confused.
> 
> I am from India. MY PCC took just 1 day. I applied online, went to Passport office the next day and they handed it over to me in an hour.
> 
> Secondly, about my MedS, i scheduled it online, went to the selected Hospital the next day. Was done with my check up in an hour and they told me that the results will be delivered automatically. Since then i do not see the schedule health appointment link and thats it.
> 
> My question is, is it different for others or am i required to do anything more which i am unaware of ??


Nope, ur done with processing at ur end. Now its upto the clinic to upload the docs, upto the CO to see if further processing/referral(which i dont understand) is required at all.


----------



## luckyali111

Ghostride said:


> Sorry lucky, but they never said that they would decide a case in 5 weeks. All they state is they would allocate a CO within 5 weeks and as per your timeline, your 5 weeks arent up yet.
> 
> Once a CO is allocated, then the time limit depends on number of factors such as getting verification of the documents provided, pending documents to be submitted and so on. So dont worry take it easy, all will be good soon.


I checked again and you are right. I read it wrong. Alas.


----------



## RR

vvc said:


> Omarau
> I am in sam situation as you are. At first, when i lodged my visa application the only status shown is 'recommended'. But later when CO is assigned, some the item's status is changed to 'Requested' and i got an email with the Request check list.
> 
> In your case, i guess you have your CO assigned
> 
> Hope this clarifies


VVC, Kindly update your signature. It would be helpful for others to track n compare their timelines. Hope you got your grant


----------



## findraj

luckyali111 said:


> This is really absurd. If they say they will decide a case in 5 weeks, they should deliver that. Any Deviation due to any reason has to be documented. A developed country like Australia should not not be doing this. Dont make promises which you cant keep.
> 
> I am really disappointed. All my plans has gone awry. I am waiting for CO since 3rd Dec


Well, Ghost is right, 5 weeks CO allocation and 189 Visa processing time is still 6~12 months..But people are getting it earlier..grant within 5 weeks! possible, but not for all!


----------



## spprivate

Guys,Need to have a little more patience.When countries like USA takes 7-8 years to give you green card Aus has done a great job in streamlining the process and I got my PR in less that 8 weeks (most delays from my part responding to requests and medicals etc) I would say it is extremely efficient system.Possible that cos of Christmas breaks it might be delayed a bit.
Normal time frame is CO within 5 weeks,medical upload(even if it is one hour for you) they take around a week to upload and processing say another week. NO OTHER country (even Aus for that matter till new system) was so fast.Chill out guys.


----------



## Shanki

Doubt regarding attaching documents after submitting visa.

In the "Attach documents" link, under applicant, only my name is listed. My wife and my son are co-applicants. Won't there name be listed so that I can attach documents for them??

Please clarify


----------



## aneesh123

Shanki said:


> Doubt regarding attaching documents after submitting visa.
> 
> In the "Attach documents" link, under applicant, only my name is listed. My wife and my son are co-applicants. Won't there name be listed so that I can attach documents for them??
> 
> Please clarify


If you have co-applicants/dependents in your application, then their names should also appear along with the links to upload respective docs....It was like this in my case, as I have uploaded docs for myself, wife and son. 
Don't worry , could be a technical glitch...there are numerous examples all over the place where links appear and disappear..


----------



## spprivate

Shanki said:


> Doubt regarding attaching documents after submitting visa.
> 
> In the "Attach documents" link, under applicant, only my name is listed. My wife and my son are co-applicants. Won't there name be listed so that I can attach documents for them??
> 
> Please clarify


There should be a option to expand the section under each person.


----------



## findraj

Shanki said:


> Doubt regarding attaching documents after submitting visa.
> 
> In the "Attach documents" link, under applicant, only my name is listed. My wife and my son are co-applicants. Won't there name be listed so that I can attach documents for them??
> 
> Please clarify


Did you mention them while applying your 189? or did u give yoour details when you submitted an EOI?


----------



## Shanki

spprivate said:


> There should be a option to expand the section under each person.


There is person 2 and person 3 listed but no option to attach documents.
On the right side, there is a option "Attach document". But if we click that under applicant name, i can't find my wife and son's name.

So was wondering how to attach documents for ao-applicants?


----------



## Shanki

findraj said:


> Did you mention them while applying your 189? or did u give yoour details when you submitted an EOI?


Yes...Their names are shown in the 189 application form. I have also paid the fees.


----------



## findraj

Shanki said:


> Yes...Their names are shown in the 189 application form. I have also paid the fees.


Well if you mentioned 2 accompanying dependents , they should have atleast 
1. English Skills
2. Police Clearance
3. Medicals as required/recommended under your name


----------



## sshenez

*Sraf*

Hello frnds , 

I am still struggling to know what is :"Security Referral Application Form (SRAF)" and why is it showing as a hyperlink in the e visa portal . 

I am not sure if i have read anything about it . Please let me know if anyone has any idea about it !

Looking forward to some help here ~


----------



## superm

sshenez said:


> Hello frnds ,
> 
> I am still struggling to know what is :"Security Referral Application Form (SRAF)" and why is it showing as a hyperlink in the e visa portal .
> 
> I am not sure if i have read anything about it . Please let me know if anyone has any idea about it !
> 
> Looking forward to some help here ~


You say that its a link - what happens when you click on it?

Simple search gave me these links - please check:

Link:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...247-pakistan-all-applicants-3.html#post419374

Snippet: _For that matter, Aussie are precarious as far as Pakistanis in specific (or any High Risk Country Cases) are concerned. For Security Check, immi dept send the document i.e. Security Referral Application Form, SRAP to the external agency. External agency according to different guesstimates or hunches, is any US firm.
_
Link: Thread What is Security Referral Application Form ? | British Expat Discussion Forum | BoardReader

Link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1170-176-applied-some-queries.html#post778620

Link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/108510-moving-canberra-3.html#post778446

I guess its relates to external checks - you might get some insight by browsing these!


----------



## bots123

luckyali111 said:


> This is really absurd. If they say they will decide a case in 5 weeks, they should deliver that. Any Deviation due to any reason has to be documented. A developed country like Australia should not not be doing this. Dont make promises which you cant keep.
> 
> I am really disappointed. All my plans has gone awry. I am waiting for CO since 3rd Dec


 I applied on the 22nd of November, still no communication from co,am getting very impatient now, it's 6weeks now!!!


----------



## thewall

sshenez said:


> Hello frnds ,
> 
> I am still struggling to know what is :"Security Referral Application Form (SRAF)" and why is it showing as a hyperlink in the e visa portal .
> 
> I am not sure if i have read anything about it . Please let me know if anyone has any idea about it !
> 
> Looking forward to some help here ~


Most probably its sth similar to Form80, online version.

I didnt have it, but i had some other link that appeared after CO asked for Form 80 submission. *Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant *


----------



## rkumar1

thewall said:


> Most probably its sth similar to Form80, online version.
> 
> I didnt have it, but i had some other link that appeared after CO asked for Form 80 submission. *Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant *


same link is visible in my account as well not sure what to do with it i already sent form 80 to CO...


----------



## sshenez

rkumar1 said:


> same link is visible in my account as well not sure what to do with it i already sent form 80 to CO...


Hi, in form 80 did u select Migrant or Permanent residence ( for 189 specifically ) . and did you fill all information about siblings and parents though they are not dependents in the visa ?


----------



## rkumar1

sshenez said:


> Hi, in form 80 did u select Migrant or Permanent residence ( for 189 specifically ) . and did you fill all information about siblings and parents though they are not dependents in the visa ?


i selected permanent residency (Hope so if not changed by my agent as she told me that did some correction in the form which signed and sent to them will ask them tomorrow to send the copy of that form so i can cross check on this as well)
i filled all info for my family members and family members for my wife which are not dependent as me and my wife are the primary applicant and dependent applicant...


----------



## pishu

Hey Guys,

Need a quick help, in the form 1221 for spouse it mentions if the person is known by any other name. My wife's name after marriage has my name added but all her docs including her passport and PCC and ielts show in maiden name.. Should i mention her marital name as other name in the form or just leave it blank...


Thanks


----------



## superm

rkumar1 said:


> i selected permanent residency (Hope so if not changed by my agent as she told me that did some correction in the form which signed and sent to them will ask them tomorrow to send the copy of that form so i can cross check on this as well)
> i filled all info for my family members and family members for my wife which are not dependent as me and my wife are the primary applicant and dependent applicant...


I believe it was to be filled as migrant - as permanent resid. was to be filled by onshore applicant.

Did you see there were a line between options. One cattegory were for offshore and across the line category was for onshore - that's what my understanding is from what I saw and read in forum!


----------



## rkumar1

superm said:


> I believe it was to be filled as migrant - as permanent resid. was to be filled by onshore applicant.
> 
> Did you see there were a line between options. One cattegory were for offshore and across the line category was for onshore - that's what my understanding is from what I saw and read in forum!


I got ur point quit possible that my agent corrected this thing i just sent her email to send me the final form 80 which she sent to Co will receive it tomorrow and see whats there in form


----------



## dodoyos

IPS said:


> Hi Sunny27 and Fringe..
> 
> I replied to Fringe... on his query over a msg..
> 
> Hope that helps both of you...
> 
> IPS~


IPS,
I am in the same boat with Fringe & Sunny27. Could you pls share with me too? Thanks a million.


----------



## Anil

Hi friends
is it mandatory to upload photograph?in my applications,it is not there in the recomended list.
I applied on 3 dec.no commubication from co yet.even i dont know whether allocated or not


----------



## Lagoon

Hi all,

I've lodged an application, and am awaiting a case officer to be assigned to me. I've not heard anything from them so far.

I would like to know if I can go ahead and do my medical tests? If I do my tests before a CO is assigned to me, how will the hospital know whom to send my medical reports to, because there's no case officer as of now.

There's a hospital something like 10 KMs away from where I live which is authorised to do the tests according to the Immigration AU website. If I can indeed proceed with medical tests, please let me know what is the procedure for this.

Any help is highly appreciated.


----------



## Saroj2012

rkumar1 said:


> congratulation on your grant manu..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi Rkumar,
One quick question. It looks like you have been assigned CO. By the way, how do you that CO was assigned. Do you see something on your online account?

Thanks
Saroj


----------



## rkumar1

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi Rkumar,
> One quick question. It looks like you have been assigned CO. By the way, how do you that CO was assigned. Do you see something on your online account?
> 
> Thanks
> Saroj


I uploaded all docs on 17th Nov and some docs status changed on 2nd dec (to received) after that i waited some more time got email from CO on 19th Dec and she requested for more docs which are not available with me when i logged my visa fee and i got all other docs same day (19th Dec) so i sent her email attaching all docs...after that in my account all requested docs status showing requested no change and now its been 17 days no change in status all went off is my organize your health link disappeared but meds status still showing requested..


----------



## Lagoon

Lagoon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've lodged an application, and am awaiting a case officer to be assigned to me. I've not heard anything from them so far.
> 
> I would like to know if I can go ahead and do my medical tests? If I do my tests before a CO is assigned to me, how will the hospital know whom to send my medical reports to, because there's no case officer as of now.
> 
> There's a hospital something like 10 KMs away from where I live which is authorised to do the tests according to the Immigration AU website. If I can indeed proceed with medical tests, please let me know what is the procedure for this.
> 
> Any help is highly appreciated.


I found the answer myself. When a link saying "Organise your health examinations" appear in the "next steps" section of the Visa application page, I can use that to organise my health examinations. The link takes me through a wizard which was easy to use and allowed me to choose a healthcare centre nearest to my home.

Thanks.


----------



## IPS

dodoyos said:


> IPS,
> I am in the same boat with Fringe & Sunny27. Could you pls share with me too? Thanks a million.


sending it in ur msg box.


----------



## findraj

Does anyone have an idea if DIAC is working on Saturday?


----------



## findraj

stanmarsh said:


> Passport stamp is optional but if you do wish to get it stamped, the cost of getting it stamped is $70.
> Indian officials are notorious for the inconvenience nuisance. Having already paid a large fee on the applications, I might as well pay the stamping fees.
> 
> Peace.


Why are you involving Indian Authorities?? Its the airline's job to check you in. If DIAC says this guy is a Permanent Resident , how would anyone stop you from travelling? They have scanners to scan your passport for label. IN this case they will scan/check the Grant Letter...

You can always check with the airlines.. to avoid immigration hassles


----------



## rkv146

findraj said:


> Why are you involving Indian Authorities?? Its the airline's job to check you in. If DIAC says this guy is a Permanent Resident , how would anyone stop you from travelling? They have scanners to scan your passport for label. IN this case they will scan/check the Grant Letter...
> 
> You can always check with the airlines.. to avoid immigration hassles


You are right, But sometimes the Immigration officials who stamp your Passport can create hassles, But I guess if we carry the Grant letter in hand, we should be safe...
Maybe people who have recently traveled without stamp and throw more light...
I had recently traveled to Costa Rica and got Visa on Arrival, the Immigration official in Hyderabad did not check or ask me for Visa , he just asked me where am I going and for how long thats all.

Regards
RK


----------



## findraj

rkv146 said:


> You are right, But sometimes the Immigration officials who stamp your Passport can create hassles, But I guess if we carry the Grant letter in hand, we should be safe...
> Maybe people who have recently traveled without stamp and throw more light...
> I had recently traveled to Costa Rica and got Visa on Arrival, the Immigration official in Hyderabad did not check or ask me for Visa , he just asked me where am I going and for how long thats all.
> 
> Regards
> RK


mhm, but there is a file no/ visa number on your visa stamp. they use the same thing to check if your visa is valid or not...Given an option I would also get a stamp done, but even if I dont get it done, I dont think I will face an issue. only thing is I will check with airline before hand


----------



## Lagoon

findraj said:


> Does anyone have an idea if DIAC is working on Saturday?


Hi,

No, they don't work on Saturdays. According to the factsheet provided in DIAC website, they operate from Monday to Friday, 8.30 AM to 4.30 PM.

immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/03department.htm


----------



## findraj

Lagoon said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, they don't work on Saturdays. According to the factsheet provided in DIAC website, they operate from Monday to Friday, 8.30 AM to 4.30 PM.
> 
> immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/03department.htm


Thanks!


----------



## dodoyos

IPS said:


> sending it in ur msg box.


Thanks mate. Anybody here succesful in getting password from their agent?


----------



## fringe123

IPS said:


> Hi Fringe..
> 
> Please le me know if u need more info..
> 
> IPS~


Hi IPS,
Thank you very much for the info. It's really helpful. I'm gonna talk to my agent on Monday and let you know the feedback. I will be writing to you whenever I need to get more info.

Regards.


----------



## fringe123

dodoyos said:


> Thanks mate. Anybody here succesful in getting password from their agent?


Hi,
Not yet mate.Planing to fight back :boxing: .Will let you know if successful. What about you?


----------



## Maddy27

IPS said:


> Hi Sunny27 and Fringe..
> 
> I replied to Fringe... on his query over a msg..
> 
> Hope that helps both of you...
> 
> IPS~


Hi IPS & Fringe,

I have not received any mesg from you, could you please send it to me?

Thanks,


----------



## rks890

dodoyos said:


> Thanks mate. Anybody here succesful in getting password from their agent?


there are very few agents that will provide you with password, tried best to get password from my agent but was futile attempt.


----------



## fringe123

Sunny27 said:


> Hi IPS & Fringe,
> 
> I have not received any mesg from you, could you please send it to me?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Sunny27,

Sent you a Visitor message. Hope it'll help.


----------



## findraj

rks890 said:


> there are very few agents that will provide you with password, tried best to get password from my agent but was futile attempt.


How can anyone trust an agent so much?!??!? I have my agent as well, but he/she wont submit anything without my approval, if I have a doubt I consult him/her but I hate to give steering wheel to any agent...

They always mess up almost all applications as they take their job only 9-5...Unlike them, we have invested $5K and it decides our fate and destiny...What they have to lose a mere 20k Rupees job what we have to lose is not even comparable to 20k rupees

You should have given your email address for correspondence with DIAC so even if your agent acts up later, you can change the password without him/ her manipulating your application.

This is what I did.


----------



## fringe123

rks890 said:


> there are very few agents that will provide you with password, tried best to get password from my agent but was futile attempt.


Hi,
Thank you for the reply. I know its very hard. In my case I didn't get any Ack yet. So really worried about what happened with my Application.
This my second EOI . Previously my agent has entered wrong details in my EOI which caused a invalid invitation based on overestimated points. So I can't trust them now.


----------



## fringe123

findraj said:


> How can anyone trust an agent so much?!??!? I have my agent as well, but he/she wont submit anything without my approval, if I have a doubt I consult him/her but I hate to give steering wheel to any agent...
> 
> They always mess up almost all applications as they take their job only 9-5...Unlike them, we have invested $5K and it decides our fate and destiny...What they have to lose a mere 20k Rupees job what we have to lose is not even comparable to 20k rupees
> 
> You should have given your email address for correspondence with DIAC so even if your agent acts up later, you can change the password without him/ her manipulating your application.
> 
> This is what I did.


HI,

Well said! I have always experienced their carelessness. I asked them to enter my email id. But when ever I try to change the password I never get an email. I'm really worried now.


----------



## Jit

findraj said:


> How can anyone trust an agent so much?!??!? I have my agent as well, but he/she wont submit anything without my approval, if I have a doubt I consult him/her but I hate to give steering wheel to any agent...
> 
> They always mess up almost all applications as they take their job only 9-5...Unlike them, we have invested $5K and it decides our fate and destiny...What they have to lose a mere 20k Rupees job what we have to lose is not even comparable to 20k rupees
> 
> You should have given your email address for correspondence with DIAC so even if your agent acts up later, you can change the password without him/ her manipulating your application.
> 
> This is what I did.


Hello Everyone,

Can we have one dedicated discussion on fraud agent. I am highly dissapponted n frusted with Y-Axis, preparing myself for big fight got there CEO email id.No idea it will work or not.....

Cheers
Jit


----------



## dodoyos

fringe123 said:


> Hi,
> Not yet mate.Planing to fight back :boxing: .Will let you know if successful. What about you?


Attempt futile mate. They even replied in negative manner when asked to check my status online. I wonder if they ever log in to check. Probably just sitting down waiting for email from DIAC. Should have done it myself.


----------



## dodoyos

rks890 said:


> there are very few agents that will provide you with password, tried best to get password from my agent but was futile attempt.


Same here mate.


----------



## sach_1213

dodoyos said:


> Thanks mate. Anybody here succesful in getting password from their agent?


Ya i got it from my agent


----------



## Maddy27

dodoyos said:


> Same here mate.


Same here, I have been very disappointed by them.

I have more info than them bcoz of this forum, I feel very irritated by myself that I did not look here before I paid him, now I feel since I have paid them my hard earned money I should make them work for it & by fighting that will not work.

Also since they are not giving me my EOI ID & password I can not fight them. I have the VISA fees ready & research on this forum says we can pay by Debit Card if I talk to my Bank & increase my daily limit & so I did the same and than requested him to pay but he is adamant that only credit card can be used & he has it & it will cost Rs.1.90 lacs whereas from what I have read in this forum it comes to around Rs. 1.80 lacs so I have a feeling he wants to earn some extra bucks from me, but I have decided I will not give him this opportunity & am trying to arrange for a credit card myself, even though my application will be delayed a bit.

Its good to talk to you all guys as at least here I can remove my frustration & also it might help new members to take a decision. 

Regards,


----------



## findraj

Yes it came to 1.76 Lakhs to be precise


----------



## Maddy27

findraj said:


> Yes it came to 1.76 Lakhs to be precise


Thanks mate for this confirmation, it clearly shows that I am right in delaying my application date by trying to get credit card by myself, after all difference is around Rs.15k.


----------



## Arpitwaj

Jit said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can we have one dedicated discussion on fraud agent. I am highly dissapponted n frusted with Y-Axis, preparing myself for big fight got there CEO email id.No idea it will work or not.....
> 
> Cheers
> Jit


 I must say...mine agent was quite small scaled but still he was clear of the thought process.
Though one thing,Always make sure every login details....or the single doc which is uploaded is under your eye as we all are are capable of it.


----------



## Jit

Sunny27 said:


> Same here, I have been very disappointed by them.
> 
> I have more info than them bcoz of this forum, I feel very irritated by myself that I did not look here before I paid him, now I feel since I have paid them my hard earned money I should make them work for it & by fighting that will not work.
> 
> Also since they are not giving me my EOI ID & password I can not fight them. I have the VISA fees ready & research on this forum says we can pay by Debit Card if I talk to my Bank & increase my daily limit & so I did the same and than requested him to pay but he is adamant that only credit card can be used & he has it & it will cost Rs.1.90 lacs whereas from what I have read in this forum it comes to around Rs. 1.80 lacs so I have a feeling he wants to earn some extra bucks from me, but I have decided I will not give him this opportunity & am trying to arrange for a credit card myself, even though my application will be delayed a bit.
> 
> Its good to talk to you all guys as at least here I can remove my frustration & also it might help new members to take a decision.
> 
> Regards,


Hi,

Please let us know your agent name so everyone will stay away from them.

Mine is Y- axis - pls stay away from them.

Cheers
Jit


----------



## nishaon

Jit said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let us know your agent name so everyone will stay away from them.
> 
> Mine is Y- axis - pls stay away from them.
> 
> Cheers
> Jit


I believe no agent is required where there is such a great informative forum with so many kind hearted sharing, caring people.
I don't want to miss the opportunity thank the forum members this time
and really appreciate all the efforts.


----------



## RR

Jit said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can we have one dedicated discussion on fraud agent. I am highly dissapponted n frusted with Y-Axis, preparing myself for big fight got there CEO email id.No idea it will work or not.....
> 
> Cheers
> Jit



jit, may i know who is ur process consultant? i can help u... kindly elaborate ur predicament


----------



## RR

findraj said:


> Yes it came to 1.76 Lakhs to be precise


it depends on that particular day's median exchange rate.... when i paid it was 1.82 L... few dayz later it came down to 1.8


----------



## RR

Yes, no agent required when we have so many caring and kind hearted people in the forum... they helped me a lot infact, i too wasted my hard earned money on agents.. around 60K... regretted already and still regretting... As a matter of fact, my agent doesn't know anything... only i guided them on how to proceed with my application... had i heard their voice and proceeded my visa would have been rejected by now.. because they tried to overestimate my points in EOI... idiots


----------



## GauravS

No visa in last 2 days?????? Wats goin on guys....


----------



## RR

GauravS said:


> No visa in last 2 days?????? Wats goin on guys....


dunno... fingers crossed.. waiting to hear some good news.... :bounce:


----------



## sach_1213

RR said:


> dunno... fingers crossed.. waiting to hear some good news.... :bounce:


I think u were the last one of last 2 days who got grant


----------



## GauravS

RR said:


> dunno... fingers crossed.. waiting to hear some good news.... :bounce:


Maybe immigration guys are still in hangover of Christmas nd new year celebrations


----------



## bharatjain

*Health Stat,us....*

Hi Guys,

I had asked this earlier too but didn't get an answer. How can I know the results of my Health Check. I see no option on the VISA portal. Is it a separate website? Or Do I need to call Global Health to find out the status? I am worried about the outcome of the medicals as I have disclosed pre-existing medical conditions. Your help will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## bharatjain

I left the consultant WWICS, Chandigarh in between after paying him first installment of 30K. The reason for the same was non-sense review given on the content of "RPL Form" and the "Statutory Declaration from my first employer". 

I realized that these guys are no specialists. The girl who reviewed my form had no idea about IT. She was hell bent on telling me that you need to have a single set of duties for each company. I told her that I have played 3-4 different roles with my previous employer and hence the job duties for each role were different. 

After ignoring her review comments, I sent the same Statutory Declaration(the one with specific set of duties for each title) to ACS on my own and it was approved. 

Consultants are not required in this process now, as everything is online and clear cut information is available for each and every stage.


----------



## patelhetal

Hi All,

First off all Happy New Year to all!! 

I have send my documents to NSW at the end of november but still i have not received anything from them. Could someone please help me understanding the process? what are all stages i will have to go through (e.g acknolodgement or CO allocation)?and how will i know that they have nominated me? will i receive any acknolodgement ? if yes then how ? will it come by post on my address or by an email or i will have to check my eoi status?
Waiting for your advice.

Regards


----------



## patelhetal

Unluckily My agent is also Y-axis and it looks like they do not have any experience in this


----------



## lucky14

patelhetal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First off all Happy New Year to all!!
> 
> I have send my documents to NSW at the end of november but still i have not received anything from them. Could someone please help me understanding the process? what are all stages i will have to go through (e.g acknolodgement or CO allocation)?and how will i know that they have nominated me? will i receive any acknolodgement ? if yes then how ? will it come by post on my address or by an email or i will have to check my eoi status?
> Waiting for your advice.
> 
> Regards


Hi Hetal, well, you will receive from NSW stating that you have been nominated by that state. Then you have to apply at DIAC. I wonder why you havn't yet got any reply, as nsw gives the fastest nomination in a wk's time, compared to victoria and SA. you must follow up wd your agent.

eoi-02-11-2011, SA SS-08-11-2012. SA approved 27-12-2012, DIAC application 03-01-2013.


----------



## pomperth

Happy new year all!

I haven't got any update,still awaiting police checks from the UK, Oz & hopefully they've got my medical results, I'll give them a ring tomorrow as the website is clear as mud.

Having read the last few posts, I would strongly recommend doing the application yourself. Ok, the TRN website is crap (and all say all of us!) however the migrant agents seem to be a rip off. If you have your head screwed on, are determined and dogged enough, you can do it yourself and sack these folk off. .....in my humble "I'm just a mere girl doing it myself as I can't afford $5000 for An agent"opinion!

Ditch the agent and do it yourself, the sooner folk who haven't started this process yet realise that, the better.

Beautiful weather here in WA today, here's hoping we get to stay.

Pom.


----------



## korak

Shanki said:


> Doubt regarding attaching documents after submitting visa.
> 
> In the "Attach documents" link, under applicant, only my name is listed. My wife and my son are co-applicants. Won't there name be listed so that I can attach documents for them??
> 
> Please clarify


Hi

I hope and wish that by now you would have got a visa. I am in midst of uploading documents after receiving an invite - but facing the exact same issue that Shanki faced some months back. Would really appreciate if someone has any insight into this issue. 

thanks to all in this great forum!

Cheers, korak


----------



## hiren46

*NSW SS 190 EOI Submission*

Hi Guys,


I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship 190 visa on 5th Dec 2012. I am very confused about submitting the EOI? I haven't submitted EOI yet, though I have provided EOI number in the application form of NSW SS 190 visa.

In NSW Skill Website it says register on skill select. Does that mean getting the EOI number or submitting the EOI itself??? Its very confusing!

Is it necessary to submit EOI after applying 190 visa or should I wait for application approval form NSW government?


If I submit EOI for 190 visa subclass now, will that be a trouble if I don't receive approval from NSW Govt??

Please advice me, I have lodged application myself and very anxious about it. Also it is impossible to check the application status.

This whole procedure is very hard to understand. If anyone knows about it or has gone through it then please help me. 

Thanks a millions in advance


----------



## AnneChristina

korak said:


> Hi
> 
> I hope and wish that by now you would have got a visa. I am in midst of uploading documents after receiving an invite - but facing the exact same issue that Shanki faced some months back. Would really appreciate if someone has any insight into this issue.
> 
> thanks to all in this great forum!
> 
> Cheers, korak


Just contact DIAC. They will tell you whether they can fix it, whether you should upload all docs under your name, or whether you should wait for the CO and submit those docs by email.
Here the tel: 0061 1300 364 613 (option 2)


----------



## korak

Hey thanks a lot for the quick response Anne! All the best to you


----------



## sach_1213

pomperth said:


> Happy new year all!
> 
> I haven't got any update,still awaiting police checks from the UK, Oz & hopefully they've got my medical results, I'll give them a ring tomorrow as the website is clear as mud.
> 
> Having read the last few posts, I would strongly recommend doing the application yourself. Ok, the TRN website is crap (and all say all of us!) however the migrant agents seem to be a rip off. If you have your head screwed on, are determined and dogged enough, you can do it yourself and sack these folk off. .....in my humble "I'm just a mere girl doing it myself as I can't afford $5000 for An agent"opinion!
> 
> Ditch the agent and do it yourself, the sooner folk who haven't started this process yet realise that, the better.
> 
> Beautiful weather here in WA today, here's hoping we get to stay.
> 
> Pom.


Which part in wa perth u reside pom


----------



## Kamarjahan

*New Joinee to the forum*

Hi,

Iam a new joinee ..could anyone please give some information regarding Med. I have lodged my application last week . I could see organize medical examination link highlighted for me and my two kids but its not present for my spouse. 

Could anyone please advice what needs to be done.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Anil

Hi friends
is it mandatory to upload photograph?in my applications,it is not there in the recomended list.
I applied on 3 dec.no commubication from co yet.even i dont know whether allocated or not


----------



## Anil

Hi friends
is it mandatory to upload photograph?in my applications,it is not there in the recomended list.
I applied on 3 dec.no commubication from co yet.even i dont know whether allocated or not


----------



## AUSA

Anil said:


> Hi friends
> is it mandatory to upload photograph?in my applications,it is not there in the recomended list.
> I applied on 3 dec.no commubication from co yet.even i dont know whether allocated or not


Photobot required ...
One way to check either CO allocated , just to check if in e visa ny document showing recieved/requested Or BF for docs list .. If yes then CO allocated already 
If showing recommended or required then no CO allocation yet ..
Others can comment as well


----------



## AUSA

AUSA said:


> Photobot required ...
> One way to check either CO allocated , just to check if in e visa ny document showing recieved/requested Or BF for docs list .. If yes then CO allocated already
> If showing recommended or required then no CO allocation yet ..
> Others can comment as well


Photo not required ***


----------



## chandu_799

Anil said:


> Hi friends
> is it mandatory to upload photograph?in my applications,it is not there in the recomended list.
> I applied on 3 dec.no commubication from co yet.even i dont know whether allocated or not


where did you heard of the photograph requirement? i don't think it's required. CO will inform if he wants any additional docs, so no need to worry.


----------



## thewall

chandu_799 said:


> where did you heard of the photograph requirement? i don't think it's required. CO will inform if he wants any additional docs, so no need to worry.


It is mandetory to have 45x35 photo.

not sure if its not mentioned anywhere, but I did upload & CO also asked even after i uploaded (perhaps uploading had issues)


----------



## RR

bharatjain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had asked this earlier too but didn't get an answer. How can I know the results of my Health Check. I see no option on the VISA portal. Is it a separate website? Or Do I need to call Global Health to find out the status? I am worried about the outcome of the medicals as I have disclosed pre-existing medical conditions. Your help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharat


Results won't be disclosed to clients.. if everything is alright, status would be sent to CO, otherwise referred.


----------



## RR

hiren46 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> I have applied for NSW State Sponsorship 190 visa on 5th Dec 2012. I am very confused about submitting the EOI? I haven't submitted EOI yet, though I have provided EOI number in the application form of NSW SS 190 visa.
> 
> In NSW Skill Website it says register on skill select. Does that mean getting the EOI number or submitting the EOI itself??? Its very confusing!
> 
> Is it necessary to submit EOI after applying 190 visa or should I wait for application approval form NSW government?
> 
> 
> If I submit EOI for 190 visa subclass now, will that be a trouble if I don't receive approval from NSW Govt??
> 
> Please advice me, I have lodged application myself and very anxious about it. Also it is impossible to check the application status.
> 
> This whole procedure is very hard to understand. If anyone knows about it or has gone through it then please help me.
> 
> Thanks a millions in advance


You can submit your EOI anytime... once your application is approved for SS, they would request you for EOI reference number through which they would officially nominate. After that, you could see "APPLY VISA" button against your EOI (190 subclass). I suggest you to submit your EOI now, but make sure you give the same details as you have given for your SS. Also don't edit it often. I personally never edited. I submitted my EOI well before applying State Sponsorship to avoid last minute rush.

There won't be any trouble even when your application is denied SS from NSW, you can go ahead with some other state by making one or two changes in EOI....


----------



## raghuraman

AUSA said:


> Photobot required ...
> One way to check either CO allocated , just to check if in e visa ny document showing recieved/requested Or BF for docs list .. If yes then CO allocated already
> If showing recommended or required then no CO allocation yet ..
> Others can comment as well


Hello AUSA,

U have referred one status as BF, Could you tell, what it refers to...?
In my e-visa status, the Form 1221 and 80 has been brought down to "Attached Documents" section and the file name is referred as BF...

Thanks


----------



## raghuraman

sach_1213 said:


> Which part in wa perth u reside pom


Hello Sach,

I had few friends up there in Perth but not anymore. But looks like i will get few contacts in coming weeks. Will let you know and hope we could help each other...

Cheers,
Raghu


----------



## rkumar1

Hi Friends....do we need to upload form 80 if it is requested by CO (I emailed her all requested docs including for 80) but under my and my wife's name its still showing 
(Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant)..and status show for character assessment requested...


----------



## rkumar1

*Meds status*

Friends just now called up DIAC and they only told me that they have received meds for me and my wife but can't much about this the exact status weather my meds are referred or not ?


----------



## hiren46

RR said:


> You can submit your EOI anytime... once your application is approved for SS, they would request you for EOI reference number through which they would officially nominate. After that, you could see "APPLY VISA" button against your EOI (190 subclass). I suggest you to submit your EOI now, but make sure you give the same details as you have given for your SS. Also don't edit it often. I personally never edited. I submitted my EOI well before applying State Sponsorship to avoid last minute rush.
> 
> There won't be any trouble even when your application is denied SS from NSW, you can go ahead with some other state by making one or two changes in EOI....


Thanks for your reply.
But at the moment I can claim only 55 points without SS. 
I have lodged NSW SS including 5 points of SS.
Should I still submit EOI??
Thanks in advance.

Regards
Hiren


----------



## RR

hiren46 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> But at the moment I can claim only 55 points without SS.
> I have lodged NSW SS including 5 points of SS.
> Should I still submit EOI??
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Hiren


No problem in that, in this case only 190 subclass is possible. go ahead and submit EOI.


----------



## shachi

rkumar1 said:


> Friends just now called up DIAC and they only told me that they have received meds for me and my wife but can't much about this the exact status weather my meds are referred or not ?


This happened to me as well last week. I wasn't able to infer what the operator told me and have been decrypting her words ever since


----------



## rsingh

Hello Friends. Today i noticed that my application status has changed from "IN progress" to "Application Received". It moves one step backward :-( 
Any idea why this can happen?
Anybody experienced the similar situation?


----------



## sach_1213

rsingh said:


> Hello Friends. Today i noticed that my application status has changed from "IN progress" to "Application Received". It moves one step backward :-(
> Any idea why this can happen?
> Anybody experienced the similar situation?


Same here bro must be a technical fault


----------



## rsingh

sach_1213 said:


> Same here bro must be a technical fault


Yeah. Might be a technical fault. When did u notice this change? today?


----------



## sach_1213

raghuraman said:


> Hello Sach,
> 
> I had few friends up there in Perth but not anymore. But looks like i will get few contacts in coming weeks. Will let you know and hope we could help each other...
> 
> Cheers,
> Raghu


Thanks a lot.... I indeed need help as i dont know any1 in perth.


----------



## kdominguez

dodoyos said:


> Thanks mate. Anybody here succesful in getting password from their agent?


Hi dodoyos,

I have an agent here in Malaysia and I have access to my application. I have my username and password. My agent gave it to me so I can check it on my own.

Let me know if you need further information.


----------



## rsingh

sach_1213 said:


> Same here bro must be a technical fault


It again changed back to "In Progress". So there was some technical glitch i suppose.


----------



## imam

hi,

Those who applied end of Nov beginning of Dec, has anyone had any heard from a CO?


----------



## sudip63

Of course you have right to get the password. Anyway the normally provide it easily if they are good people.


----------



## mandeepps

*grant date same as co allocation*



vvprashanth said:


> Cool... Congratulations ausmover...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Hi vvprashanth
Is this true that your co got allocated on the same date you got the grant....
what all documents did you uploaded to get grant in 0 days.....I've never seen it...
may be i'm late ......congrats for your grant..
:clap2::clap2:


----------



## mandeepps

imam said:


> hi,
> 
> Those who applied end of Nov beginning of Dec, has anyone had any heard from a CO?


nope imam..
I also applied on 3rd of december....no co yet. .One thing i've observed is that Organize your medical link has disappeared...Is it same with you..


----------



## imam

just called. she said I havent been allocated a CO yet but I am not far off and will be allocated in the next few days. and then 7 working days to receive and email from the allocated CO.


----------



## imam

mandeepps said:


> nope imam..
> I also applied on 3rd of december....no co yet. .One thing i've observed is that Organize your medical link has disappeared...Is it same with you..


yes the medicals link is gone and the character assessment link appeared. And the status of 4 of my documents changed to received on 14th Dec while the other are still required


----------



## aneesh123

Hi all,

Finally it has happened . Got the grant mail today morning.. Thank you all for the well wishes and advice. 

One doubt though..There is an Initial stay date mentioned in my Grant letter and it says 7th Jan 2018. What does this mean ?

One more thing that I noted was that even though team was the same ( team 4) the CO from whom I received the mail was not the same as the CO who was allocated in the beginning.


----------



## findraj

aneesh123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally it has happened . Got the grant mail today morning.. Thank you all for the well wishes and advice.
> 
> One doubt though..There is an Initial stay date mentioned in my Grant letter and it says 7th Jan 2018. What does this mean ?
> 
> One more thing that I noted was that even though team was the same ( team 4) the CO from whom I received the mail was not the same as the CO who was allocated in the beginning.


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! It means your 189 Visa is valid for 5 years, but what is the date of initial entry?


----------



## aneesh123

findraj said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! It means your 189 Visa is valid for 5 years, but what is the date of initial entry?


Thanks a lot mate....Date of initial entry is 12th Nov 2013..

Pardon my ignorance, but i was thinking this is a permanent residence visa. What is the logic behind the 5 years validity ?


----------



## rkumar1

aneesh123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally it has happened . Got the grant mail today morning.. Thank you all for the well wishes and advice.
> 
> One doubt though..There is an Initial stay date mentioned in my Grant letter and it says 7th Jan 2018. What does this mean ?
> 
> One more thing that I noted was that even though team was the same ( team 4) the CO from whom I received the mail was not the same as the CO who was allocated in the beginning.



Congratulation Aneesh on your grant..wish a successful journey ahead...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## aneesh123

rkumar1 said:


> Congratulation Aneesh on your grant..wish a successful journey ahead...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## buddi

I emailed my last PCCs today's morning (5 PCCs in total). And I just got the grant for 189 visa just now. It has been a roller coaster ride to get PCCs from all 5 countries in which Singapore and Ireland have been the most difficult places. Good luck to all of you who are waiting for the grant!


----------



## chandu_799

buddi said:


> I emailed my last PCCs today's morning (5 PCCs in total). And I just got the grant for 189 visa just now. It has been a roller coaster ride to get PCCs from all 5 countries in which Singapore and Ireland have been the most difficult places. Good luck to all of you who are waiting for the grant!


Congratulations. Good to know that CO's are acting fast on receiving all the required docs.


----------



## chandu_799

imam said:


> just called. she said I havent been allocated a CO yet but I am not far off and will be allocated in the next few days. and then 7 working days to receive and email from the allocated CO.


Same here, hope Dec 3rd applicant get CO assigned this week. Bit confused on the 7 working days? is it mandatory that CO should send an email within a week?


----------



## rkumar1

buddi said:


> I emailed my last PCCs today's morning (5 PCCs in total). And I just got the grant for 189 visa just now. It has been a roller coaster ride to get PCCs from all 5 countries in which Singapore and Ireland have been the most difficult places. Good luck to all of you who are waiting for the grant!


Congratulation on your grant too buddy..as of now it seems like today is good day for grants....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## imam

chandu_799 said:


> Same here, hope Dec 3rd applicant get CO assigned this week. Bit confused on the 7 working days? is it mandatory that CO should send an email within a week?


hope so. Yes I think that is what she meant. They should email the applicant within 7 days of allocation.


----------



## aneesh123

stanmarsh said:


> Check this:
> Australian permanent resident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 189 is permanent residence subclass.


Thanks mate


----------



## imam

congrats to all those who got their grants today. seem like DIAC is back in full swing.


----------



## AnneChristina

buddi said:


> I emailed my last PCCs today's morning (5 PCCs in total). And I just got the grant for 189 visa just now. It has been a roller coaster ride to get PCCs from all 5 countries in which Singapore and Ireland have been the most difficult places. Good luck to all of you who are waiting for the grant!


Congratulations! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bots123

Congratulations on all those who got grants today!!!!no case officer for me yet:'( applied 22 November???


----------



## findraj

aneesh123 said:


> Thanks a lot mate....Date of initial entry is 12th Nov 2013..
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but i was thinking this is a permanent residence visa. What is the logic behind the 5 years validity ?



Yes it is but all visas have a validity, so after your 5 years have passed on, you can apply for citizenship or Resident Visa (RRV) or something.

Raj


----------



## findraj

buddi said:


> I emailed my last PCCs today's morning (5 PCCs in total). And I just got the grant for 189 visa just now. It has been a roller coaster ride to get PCCs from all 5 countries in which Singapore and Ireland have been the most difficult places. Good luck to all of you who are waiting for the grant!



[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected] ...Quite exhausting to obtain PCC from different countries, I agree

Post your timeline if possible


----------



## sshenez

Frndz 

I need to upload the form 80 again due to a small typo error , can i upload another one or do i need for CO to ask for it or is there another way to make correction ? Please help with this !


----------



## DeeDeee

imam said:


> yes the medicals link is gone and the character assessment link appeared. And the status of 4 of my documents changed to received on 14th Dec while the other are still required


Hi,
Did u undergo the online medical? I did and the medicals link is gone from my visa page but there are no attachments related to medicals that i can see. The status is still recommended for me and my husband. Can the applicants who undergo online medicals track their medical status? Please let me know how.
Also, there is no link for character assessment for us like the organise medicals link. In the next steps part there is a line which says character assessment and i can attach a document there. Is that what you mean when you say "the character assessment link appeared"?


----------



## BOSSOT

Me too applied on 17th nov


----------



## imam

DeeDeee said:


> Hi,
> Did u undergo the online medical? I did and the medicals link is gone from my visa page but there are no attachments related to medicals that i can see. The status is still recommended for me and my husband. Can the applicants who undergo online medicals track their medical status? Please let me know how.
> Also, there is no link for character assessment for us like the organise medicals link. In the next steps part there is a line which says character assessment and i can attach a document there. Is that what you mean when you say "the character assessment link appeared"?


Hi DeeDee,

I organised my medicals before I lodged my application so I didn't use the link. At first it was there but disappeared in a few days. I took a snapshot of my ecom.immi page to give you an idea of whats going on. Check it out, it is attached to this reply. when I click on the link below it takes me to form 80.


----------



## Mad123

bots123 said:


> Congratulations on all those who got grants today!!!!no case officer for me yet:'( applied 22 November???


Yep. Same here. No CO Yet.

Applied on 20 Nov. Still waiting. Hopefully someone get assigned this week.


----------



## EddyFR

Well, I'm a new member of the club, I applied today (7th January 2013).
I uploaded all the documents, except the Meds.


----------



## sach_1213

imam said:


> hi,
> 
> Those who applied end of Nov beginning of Dec, has anyone had any heard from a CO?


I applied on 28 nov n got co on 11 dec


----------



## imrancrest

I applied for my 190 on Dec 9th . Still wondering where is my CO . Where do I check actual status of application?. evisa or somewhere else?.


----------



## EddyFR

Guys I have a question about the health examination. 

On the DIAC website they say that people should not go for health examination before they are asked to do it.

But we also say that for permanent visa, they always ask health examination.

Should I go for health examination before they ask me to do it ?

If yes, what kind of health examination do I have to ?

Thank you guys !


----------



## nishaon

imrancrest said:


> I applied for my 190 on Dec 9th . Still wondering where is my CO . Where do I check actual status of application?. evisa or somewhere else?.


To check your application status:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## parism

Hi experts,
In my organise your Medicals link, I am only able to see Indian clinics, but I am in Australia and have no plans of going to India soon. I believe I can do the manual form and medical but the website suggests that manual medical might delay the processing. What could I possibly do best? Can I call up DIAC and ask if there is a way for me to get Australian clinics in the link? 
I think this could be happening because I have mentioned my usual residence as India but I am in Australia. Should I have mentioned usual residence as Australia? If yes, is it possible to change now after applying?
Please advise. 
Thanks.


----------



## bharatjain

RR said:


> Results won't be disclosed to clients.. if everything is alright, status would be sent to CO, otherwise referred.


Thanks for clarifying my doubt. This means that if at all my meds are referred and they need any further information from me or my treating doctor, when the CO is allocated he will inform me. I cannot know the status before that.

If they are Finalised without being referred, once the CO is allocated, he will mark health -evidence of section in the document list to Finalised.


----------



## srinivas557

sach_1213 said:


> I applied on 28 nov n got co on 11 dec



i applied on 30th NOV and still waiting for CO .....


----------



## vn143

EddyFR said:


> Guys I have a question about the health examination.
> 
> On the DIAC website they say that people should not go for health examination before they are asked to do it.
> 
> But we also say that for permanent visa, they always ask health examination.
> 
> Should I go for health examination before they ask me to do it ?
> 
> If yes, what kind of health examination do I have to ?
> 
> Thank you guys !


Hi
We can go for medical before CO allocation. If u have submitted your application online then Click on "Organise health Examination" and see ur nearby hospitals where u can go for your medical. When u choose it , Medical Form will be generated showing centre name, medical to be done.

First of all, just take appointment from nearby hospital.


----------



## superm

EddyFR said:


> Guys I have a question about the health examination.
> 
> On the DIAC website they say that people should not go for health examination before they are asked to do it.
> 
> But we also say that for permanent visa, they always ask health examination.
> 
> Should I go for health examination before they ask me to do it ?
> 
> If yes, what kind of health examination do I have to ?
> 
> Thank you guys !


Congrats man - on invitation and visa application.
On your question - max 189 applicants go for meds asap after applying visa - so that in case (may God forbid) meds are referred - time is not wasted. Especially these days - when CO is taking 5-6 weeks to be allotted.. and referring of meds are generally done before CO comes in picture!
Health Exams: HIV (blood check), TB (x-ray) and general health checkup (physical and urine check).

welcome to the club and Best of luck man!


----------



## superm

sach_1213 said:


> I applied on 28 nov n got co on 11 dec


Hey you are 190 applicant - I believe question was for 189 applicant. 
190 people get CO quite sooner!


----------



## poyalrola

Hi everyone,

Glad to join the club. I also lodged my app on Nov 24 but still no word from a CO. Happy to see some folks getting grants and COs - DIAC back from the long winter hibernation. 

They shouldn't be spending too much time warming up - we're getting nervous. And I wonder how they gonna catch up with Jan 7 invitees as well.


----------



## Kamarjahan

Hi,

Iam a new joinee ..could anyone please give some information regarding Med. I have lodged my application last week . I could see organize medical examination link highlighted for me and my two kids but its not present for my spouse. 

Could anyone please advice what needs to be done.

Thanks in advance 

Kamar


----------



## raghuraman

sach_1213 said:


> Thanks a lot.... I indeed need help as i dont know any1 in perth.


Sure will do, Any updates?


----------



## EddyFR

superm said:


> Congrats man - on invitation and visa application.
> On your question - max 189 applicants go for meds asap after applying visa - so that in case (may God forbid) meds are referred - time is not wasted. Especially these days - when CO is taking 5-6 weeks to be allotted.. and referring of meds are generally done before CO comes in picture!
> Health Exams: HIV (blood check), TB (x-ray) and general health checkup (physical and urine check).
> 
> welcome to the club and Best of luck man!


Thanks man ! Congrats you too 
Can you tell me what is "TB (x-ray)" ? It has to be special part of the body I guess ?


----------



## EddyFR

vn143 said:


> Hi
> We can go for medical before CO allocation. If u have submitted your application online then Click on "Organise health Examination" and see ur nearby hospitals where u can go for your medical. When u choose it , Medical Form will be generated showing centre name, medical to be done.
> 
> First of all, just take appointment from nearby hospital.


Thanks a lot !
But when I clic on "Organise health examination", a window is opened, and the window stays empty.
On the URL : "https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/ehealth/startDownload.do"
The navigator is not loading anything more, nothing more is happening. Crap.


----------



## superm

EddyFR said:


> Thanks man ! Congrats you too
> Can you tell me what is "TB (x-ray)" ? It has to be special part of the body I guess ?


Its a chest x-ray that they will do to check for any traces of TB (tuberculiosis - spelling err...  )


----------



## EddyFR

superm said:


> Its a chest x-ray that they will do to check for any traces of TB (tuberculiosis - spelling err...  )


Oh, ok, I get it  thanks !


----------



## imam

parism said:


> Hi experts,
> In my organise your Medicals link, I am only able to see Indian clinics, but I am in Australia and have no plans of going to India soon. I believe I can do the manual form and medical but the website suggests that manual medical might delay the processing. What could I possibly do best? Can I call up DIAC and ask if there is a way for me to get Australian clinics in the link?
> I think this could be happening because I have mentioned my usual residence as India but I am in Australia. Should I have mentioned usual residence as Australia? If yes, is it possible to change now after applying?
> Please advise.
> Thanks.


you can organise your medicals through this link https://visamedicals.medibankhealth.com.au/ if you are in Australia. You don't need to call DIAC about that. It will ask you to right your postcode so that it shows you the nearest clinic. and the forms are available in the DIAC website. The link will give you the instructions on what to do. As for your ususal place of residence, you should have said Australia but its no biggy you can wait for the CO and tell em or call DIAC.


----------



## Kamarjahan

Hi,

Iam a new joinee ..could anyone please give some information regarding Med. I have lodged my application last week . I could see organize medical examination link highlighted for me and my two kids but its not present for my spouse. 

Could anyone please advice what needs to be done.

Thanks in advance 
Kamar


----------



## Kamarjahan

Hi,

Iam a new joinee ..could anyone please give some information regarding Med. I have lodged my application last week . I could see organize medical examination link highlighted for me and my two kids but its not present for my spouse. 

Could anyone please advice what needs to be done.

Thanks in advance 
Kamar


----------



## espresso

Hi Kamarjahan, 

yeah, unfortunately the system is still a bit buggy but you can go ahead and get your whole family examined already, if you want. 

Since the e-visa system is a bit buggy at times (our physician could not upload the documents) I would take the paper-forms along as well to ensure that the clinic has the alternative option of sending the results via snail mail. If you click on the link for yourself and your kids, you will find tiny _"here"_ link on the second page for manual health processing. Download form 26EH and 160EH for each family member except your wife (note that the forms are pre-filled for each person, so click on each link in turn).

For your wife: Since you cannot download form 160EH and 26EH for her, I would download the older Form 26 and 160 from the panel physicians website and fill them out for your wife. They are almost identical, except not pre-filled. If you need to submit your meds on paper, make sure that your Transaction Reference Number (TRN) is provided on all documents (most importantly your wife's). 

One last thing: The described way is just the backup in case the clinic experiences problems with e-Visa (for instance, because they cannot find your wife's id in the system). Ideally, the whole process should be electronic and your physician should fill out the forms on the computer. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## RR

bharatjain said:


> Thanks for clarifying my doubt. This means that if at all my meds are referred and they need any further information from me or my treating doctor, when the CO is allocated he will inform me. I cannot know the status before that.
> 
> If they are Finalised without being referred, once the CO is allocated, he will mark health -evidence of section in the document list to Finalised.


yes,  if it is referred C/O would inform us, even then we don't need to do anything from our end. It will be referred and a panel of commonwealth doctors would study the medical reports and should they find nothing serious or epidemic they would clear it. All they check is that the applicants don't bring new diseases to their country, furthermore once you are given PR health care is free, so they would check that the medical costs of applicants does not burden them anyway.


----------



## Lagoon

bots123 said:


> Congratulations on all those who got grants today!!!!no case officer for me yet:'( applied 22 November???


Hi bots123, 

I'm in the same boat too, waiting for a CO to be assigned.

Are your PCC and medical tests complete? My medical tests were done today, and I presume that my PCC may take another week or so to come.


----------



## arun.madhavan81

Guys dont forget about the DIAC shut down due to christmas Factor that in when calculating the number of weeks taken to reach out by the CO.
Thanks
Arun M


----------



## sach_1213

raghuraman said:


> Sure will do, Any updates?


Still on the edge of getting grant. Last time co contacted me when he was assigned on 11 dec. From that day the documents he asked from us were on required mode. All medicals done on 22, reached thr on 24th and mine uploaded on 4 jan due to some technical issue. I was only worried of 1 thing that i dont know anyone in WA PERTH, so how would i manage when i will come thr for a month to validate my entry. I am just on positive side of getting grant. May god listen n give us grant


----------



## bots123

Lagoon said:


> Hi bots123,
> 
> I'm in the same boat too, waiting for a CO to be assigned.
> 
> Are your PCC and medical tests complete? My medical tests were done today, and I presume that my PCC may take another week or so to come.[/QUOTE
> 
> I submitted my pcc with the application, now meds not yet, am wondering whether to go ahead and do them since my organize your health checks link is active, no communication from co, but my document status changed to received, and again got a link for form 80 showing about 2weeks ago, I uploaded the form 80 again, but the status for it is still required, that's my story, just waiting, getting anxious by the day!!


----------



## Lagoon

bots123 said:


> I submitted my pcc with the application, now meds not yet, am wondering whether to go ahead and do them since my organize your health checks link is active, no communication from co, but my document status changed to received, and again got a link for form 80 showing about 2weeks ago, I uploaded the form 80 again, but the status for it is still required, that's my story, just waiting, getting anxious by the day!!


I can certainly understand your anxiety! I'd strongly recommend that you get the medical tests done, because if they come back for that it will add further time to the whole process, which could otherwise be avoided. This is why I went ahead and did the tests today. But that's just my opinion.

All the best to you.


----------



## raghuraman

sach_1213 said:


> Still on the edge of getting grant. Last time co contacted me when he was assigned on 11 dec. From that day the documents he asked from us were on required mode. All medicals done on 22, reached thr on 24th and mine uploaded on 4 jan due to some technical issue. I was only worried of 1 thing that i dont know anyone in WA PERTH, so how would i manage when i will come thr for a month to validate my entry. I am just on positive side of getting grant. May god listen n give us grant


Thanks, In my case, the date when CO allotted (18 Dec) on the same day he mentioned to send the requested docs (Pcc, Meds, Form 1221 & 80) via email, as there is some discrepancy. He also specified to email all at once. As per the instructions i emailed all 4 docs on 28th Dec. By Jan3rd he updated the Evisa status as received to all 4 docs and BF in the attached document section for form 1221 and 80. 

About the contacts sooner will work it out and will update. 

Cheers, 
Raghu..


----------



## imam

hi all,

in my ecom.immi page the 'next steps' list and 'submitted documents' list disappeared. has anyone had this experience before or is it just the system acting up?


----------



## rkumar1

imam said:


> hi all,
> 
> in my ecom.immi page the 'next steps' list and 'submitted documents' list disappeared. has anyone had this experience before or is it just the system acting up?


it could be a tech glitch (try again after some time) i also faces the same thing if not then your grant is on the way..


----------



## imam

rkumar1 said:


> it could be a tech glitch (try again after some time) i also faces the same thing if not then your grant is on the way..


it just came back again right after you said it could be something nice, like its telling me don't even dream about it


----------



## rkumar1

imam said:


> it just came back again right after you said it could be something nice, like its telling me don't even dream about it



well said as of now we can only imagine only in dream for our grants...the day when we have the letters i our hands then will be real day...


----------



## Janneeyrre

rkumar1 said:


> well said as of now we can only imagine only in dream for our grants...the day when we have the letters i our hands then will be real day...


When did you apply rkumar1


----------



## sach_1213

Any one knows the meaning of TRIM. 

I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with

IN CONFIDENCE - CLIENT. what this means now


----------



## sach_1213

Any one knows the meaning of TRIM. 

I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with

IN CONFIDENCE - CLIENT. what this means now


----------



## Janneeyrre

sach_1213 said:


> Any one knows the meaning of TRIM.
> 
> I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with
> 
> IN CONFIDENCE - CLIENT. what this means now


Shush. It's their database. Don't ask more! TRIM that is.


----------



## rkumar1

Janneeyrre said:


> When did you apply rkumar1


applied on 17th Nov
med and PCC 12/13/12
Co on 19th Dec
sent all requested docs on 20th after that no reply from anyone and no status change for docs..


----------



## Jey2012

Hi All,

I finally got my grant today

I have sent a mail to my CO since Dec 2012 to query about my application. But no reply.
This morning I received a mail from another Co from the same team, saying that my original Co is out of office and that only doc OS was PCC (Which I have already loaded on system) but she could not view it.

So I send her immediately and 1hr after 1 got my grant notification 


Applied in 19 Nov 2012
Co Allocation 10 Dec 2012
Medical & PCC Done 22 Nov 2012
Medical processed : 21 Dec 2012 
Grant : 8 Jan 2013


Best of luck for everyone waiting.


----------



## Janneeyrre

Jey2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got my grant today
> 
> I have sent a mail to my CO since Dec 2012 to query about my application. But no reply.
> This morning I received a mail from another Co from the same team, saying that my original Co is out of office and that only doc OS was PCC (Which I have already loaded on system) but she could not view it.
> 
> So I send her immediately and 1hr after 1 got my grant notification
> 
> Applied in 19 Nov 2012
> Co Allocation 10 Dec 2012
> Medical & PCC Done 22 Nov 2012
> Medical processed : 21 Dec 2012
> Grant : 8 Jan 2013
> 
> Best of luck for everyone waiting.


Good job mate.


----------



## peterpan1

Jey2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got my grant today
> 
> I have sent a mail to my CO since Dec 2012 to query about my application. But no reply.
> This morning I received a mail from another Co from the same team, saying that my original Co is out of office and that only doc OS was PCC (Which I have already loaded on system) but she could not view it.
> 
> So I send her immediately and 1hr after 1 got my grant notification
> 
> Applied in 19 Nov 2012
> Co Allocation 10 Dec 2012
> Medical & PCC Done 22 Nov 2012
> Medical processed : 21 Dec 2012
> Grant : 8 Jan 2013
> 
> Best of luck for everyone waiting.


Your CO is from team 4?


----------



## Jey2012

peterpan1 said:


> Your CO is from team 4?


Team 7


----------



## findraj

[email protected]@[email protected]@!


----------



## rkumar1

Jey2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got my grant today
> 
> I have sent a mail to my CO since Dec 2012 to query about my application. But no reply.
> This morning I received a mail from another Co from the same team, saying that my original Co is out of office and that only doc OS was PCC (Which I have already loaded on system) but she could not view it.
> 
> So I send her immediately and 1hr after 1 got my grant notification
> 
> 
> Applied in 19 Nov 2012
> Co Allocation 10 Dec 2012
> Medical & PCC Done 22 Nov 2012
> Medical processed : 21 Dec 2012
> Grant : 8 Jan 2013
> 
> 
> Best of luck for everyone waiting.


Congratulation on your grant Jey...have great success ahead:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mandeepps

Jey2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got my grant today
> 
> I have sent a mail to my CO since Dec 2012 to query about my application. But no reply.
> This morning I received a mail from another Co from the same team, saying that my original Co is out of office and that only doc OS was PCC (Which I have already loaded on system) but she could not view it.
> 
> So I send her immediately and 1hr after 1 got my grant notification
> 
> 
> Applied in 19 Nov 2012
> Co Allocation 10 Dec 2012
> Medical & PCC Done 22 Nov 2012
> Medical processed : 21 Dec 2012
> Grant : 8 Jan 2013
> 
> 
> Best of luck for everyone waiting.



congrats dude...


----------



## Janneeyrre

mandeepps said:


> congrats dude...


Yup that's right. Lets throw a party.


----------



## IPS

Hi FOLKS,

Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...

I got my GRANT today.... I am very excited and happy :cheer2: :cheer2:. I am very thankful to all the members of this forum. Thanks Thanks Thanks people !! God Bless You All !! Best Of luck for people who are waiting for there Grants !!

:cheer2::cheer2: :dance: :dance:

RR Special Thanks to you - Lets Party Now... Thanks For you support buddy. I wont forget that you wrote this comment when u got ur Grant *"Will Party Once You Get Your Grant IPS"*

IPS~


----------



## Jey2012

Sure 

after all the stress of waiting, I will surely party tonight 



Janneeyrre said:


> Yup that's right. Lets throw a party.


----------



## rsingh

Jey2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got my grant today
> 
> I have sent a mail to my CO since Dec 2012 to query about my application. But no reply.
> This morning I received a mail from another Co from the same team, saying that my original Co is out of office and that only doc OS was PCC (Which I have already loaded on system) but she could not view it.
> 
> So I send her immediately and 1hr after 1 got my grant notification
> 
> 
> Applied in 19 Nov 2012
> Co Allocation 10 Dec 2012
> Medical & PCC Done 22 Nov 2012
> Medical processed : 21 Dec 2012
> Grant : 8 Jan 2013
> 
> 
> Best of luck for everyone waiting.


Hey congrats mate..  Best of luck for future journey..


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> Hey congrats mate..  Best of luck for future journey..


Hey I am seeing link '*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*' where med link comes in eVisa page. I have already uploaded form 80 earlier, what to do with this? What does this means?


----------



## VVV

Jey2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got my grant today
> 
> I have sent a mail to my CO since Dec 2012 to query about my application. But no reply.
> This morning I received a mail from another Co from the same team, saying that my original Co is out of office and that only doc OS was PCC (Which I have already loaded on system) but she could not view it.
> 
> So I send her immediately and 1hr after 1 got my grant notification
> 
> 
> Applied in 19 Nov 2012
> Co Allocation 10 Dec 2012
> Medical & PCC Done 22 Nov 2012
> Medical processed : 21 Dec 2012
> Grant : 8 Jan 2013
> 
> 
> Best of luck for everyone waiting.


Congrats mate :clap2::clap2: All the bestlane:


----------



## inquisitive1

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> I got my GRANT today.... I am very excited and happy :cheer2: :cheer2:. I am very thankful to all the members of this forum. Thanks Thanks Thanks people !! God Bless You All !! Best Of luck for people who are waiting for there Grants !!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2: :dance: :dance:
> 
> RR Special Thanks to you - Lets Party Now... Thanks For you support buddy. I wont forget that you wrote this comment when u got ur Grant *"Will Party Once You Get Your Grant IPS"*
> 
> IPS~


congratulations!!....IPS....it took only one month after ur application,ri8?...so did they verify your employment?...r u working in an mnc?...from which team ur co was?


----------



## loonq

AUSA said:


> Photobot required ...
> One way to check either CO allocated , just to check if in e visa ny document showing recieved/requested Or BF for docs list .. If yes then CO allocated already
> If showing recommended or required then no CO allocation yet ..
> Others can comment as well



Hi AUSA,

I have uploaded all documents. All documents Progress status were "Recommended" till yesterday and corresponding date was the date i lodge the application. But i noticed today, all documents I uploaded has changed it's Progress status as "Required" (few has its status recommended as i did not upload those documents yet) and the corresponding date is also changed and showing today's date.

Can you tell me why this date is changed? Or I got my CO, he is silently checking my docs before asking me further documents? 

@All Seniors,
Please share your experience.

Thanks.


----------



## IPS

inquisitive1 said:


> congratulations!!....IPS....it took only one month after ur application,ri8?...so did they verify your employment?...r u working in an mnc?...from which team ur co was?


Hi,

Thanks, Yes it took exact 31 days. I work for a Top Tier Investment Bank. I never got a call from any of my employers regarding any verification so cant say. Team 04 Adelaide CO initialls - .

IPS~


----------



## BOSSOT

rkumar1 said:


> congratulation on your grant jey...have great success ahead:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


how do you say medicals processed im new so don't mind


----------



## sach_1213

Any one knows the meaning of TRIM. 

I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with

IN- CONFIDENCE : CLIENT. what this means now... seniors pls throw some light on it


----------



## sach_1213

Any one knows the meaning of TRIM. 

I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with

IN- CONFIDENCE : CLIENT. what this means now... seniors pls throw some light on it


----------



## shachi

BOSSOT said:


> how do you say medicals processed im new so don't mind


E-mail your query to [email protected]


----------



## BOSSOT

Jey2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got my grant today
> 
> I have sent a mail to my CO since Dec 2012 to query about my application. But no reply.
> This morning I received a mail from another Co from the same team, saying that my original Co is out of office and that only doc OS was PCC (Which I have already loaded on system) but she could not view it.
> 
> So I send her immediately and 1hr after 1 got my grant notification
> 
> 
> Applied in 19 Nov 2012
> Co Allocation 10 Dec 2012
> Medical & PCC Done 22 Nov 2012
> Medical processed : 21 Dec 2012
> Grant : 8 Jan 2013
> 
> 
> Best of luck for everyone waiting.


how do you say medicals processed im new so don't mind


----------



## dodoyos

Congratulation IPS!


----------



## IPS

dodoyos said:


> Congratulation IPS!


Thanks Mate..


----------



## loonq

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> I got my GRANT today.... I am very excited and happy :cheer2: :cheer2:. I am very thankful to all the members of this forum. Thanks Thanks Thanks people !! God Bless You All !! Best Of luck for people who are waiting for there Grants !!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2: :dance: :dance:
> 
> RR Special Thanks to you - Lets Party Now... Thanks For you support buddy. I wont forget that you wrote this comment when u got ur Grant *"Will Party Once You Get Your Grant IPS"*
> 
> IPS~



Hey...congratulation mate.


----------



## superm

superm said:


> Hey I am seeing link '*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*' where med link comes in eVisa page. I have already uploaded form 80 earlier, what to do with this? What does this means?


This link said that download, fill and upload the form and it took me to download form 80. Which I have already uploaded for both me and wife - I hope I don't have any action item on this! 
Any guidance?


----------



## vn143

superm said:


> This link said that download, fill and upload the form and it took me to download form 80. Which I have already uploaded for both me and wife - I hope I don't have any action item on this!
> Any guidance?



Hi All
I have one query, In our case my wife is primary applicant whereas i am secondary applicant. Should we upload Form 80 for both of us or only Primary applicant is enough.


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> Hey I am seeing link '*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*' where med link comes in eVisa page. I have already uploaded form 80 earlier, what to do with this? What does this means?


Might be no action is required from you as you have already uploaded form 80. Seems like your case is progressing well


----------



## shachi

Hi all Senior Expats and Grant Holders,

I got to know today that my medicals have been finalized which moves me one step closer to obtaining a Grant.

I have hired an agent to handle our application for which our CO- Team 4 hasn't responded to any of the e-mails sent for the set of requested awaiting documents. The same set of documents were re-sent last Friday all in one shot.

Having hopes that all documents have been received, although e-Visa shows few as 'requested'; any idea how long would this wait last?? 

I know its a very open ended question, but all assumptions are most welcome!


----------



## RR

sach_1213 said:


> Any one knows the meaning of TRIM.
> 
> I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with
> 
> IN CONFIDENCE - CLIENT. what this means now


I sent all my docs on 27th Dec thru' email, i got an automated reply and a list of holidays. Along with the email i requested for acknowledgement, and on 3rd Jan C/O replied with a grant letter and acknowledged that she got all the documents. In that email the subject has TRIM in it and the first line of the email was like "IN CONFIDENCE - CLIENT".

I guess it is a normal practice or format they follow while replyin clients.


----------



## IPS

loonq said:


> Hey...congratulation mate.


Thanks Dude...

IPS~


----------



## VVV

[/QUOTE shachi;1008157]Hi all Senior Expats and Grant Holders,

I got to know today that my medicals have been finalized which moves me one step closer to obtaining a Grant.

I have hired an agent to handle our application for which our CO- Team 4 hasn't responded to any of the e-mails sent for the set of requested awaiting documents. The same set of documents were re-sent last Friday all in one shot.

Having hopes that all documents have been received, although e-Visa shows few as 'requested'; any idea how long would this wait last?? 

I know its a very open ended question, but all assumptions are most welcome! [/QUOTE]

*Tomorrow  or sometime this week :clap2::clap2:*


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> I got my GRANT today.... I am very excited and happy :cheer2: :cheer2:. I am very thankful to all the members of this forum. Thanks Thanks Thanks people !! God Bless You All !! Best Of luck for people who are waiting for there Grants !!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2: :dance: :dance:
> 
> RR Special Thanks to you - Lets Party Now... Thanks For you support buddy. I wont forget that you wrote this comment when u got ur Grant *"Will Party Once You Get Your Grant IPS"*
> 
> IPS~


:lalala:Wowwwwwww ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Congratz buddy....... I was literally waiting for your grant..... now i have a reason to visit adelaide.... :dance: :tea::hug::laugh::rapture:Let the party begin :caked:hoto::cheer2::high5::clap2: ...


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> I got my GRANT today.... I am very excited and happy :cheer2: :cheer2:. I am very thankful to all the members of this forum. Thanks Thanks Thanks people !! God Bless You All !! Best Of luck for people who are waiting for there Grants !!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2: :dance: :dance:
> 
> RR Special Thanks to you - Lets Party Now... Thanks For you support buddy. I wont forget that you wrote this comment when u got ur Grant *"Will Party Once You Get Your Grant IPS"*
> 
> IPS~


I was working late in the office... :clap2: and when is your last initial entry??


----------



## IPS

RR said:


> :lalala:Wowwwwwww ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Congratz buddy....... I was literally waiting for your grant..... now i have a reason to visit adelaide.... :dance: :tea::hug::laugh::rapture:Let the party begin :caked:hoto::cheer2::high5::clap2: ...


Thanks so much buddy... I am very happy to see you being so happy for my Grant... :hug: :whoo: 

And yes we will surely catch up sometime.... I will keep u posted on further progress...

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## IPS

RR said:


> I was working late in the office... :clap2: and when is your last initial entry??


Its December - :rapture:

When is urs?? I think it would be same for us as we got PCC in Dec. pls share..

IPS~


----------



## IPS

RR said:


> :lalala:Wowwwwwww ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Congratz buddy....... I was literally waiting for your grant..... now i have a reason to visit adelaide.... :dance: :tea::hug::laugh::rapture:Let the party begin :caked:hoto::cheer2::high5::clap2: ...


Super LIKE for this msg from my buddy RR 

IPS~


----------



## aneesh123

superm said:


> Hey I am seeing link '*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*' where med link comes in eVisa page. I have already uploaded form 80 earlier, what to do with this? What does this means?


No need to worry at all..This was the case for me also. Even after uploading and e-mailing the link refused to go...


----------



## RR

IPS said:


> Its December - :rapture:
> 
> When is urs?? I think it would be same for us as we got PCC in Dec. pls share..
> 
> IPS~


yes.... last date is 25th Dec... they decided it on my PCC i guess...


----------



## shakeeltabu

Hello Guys....

I got my grant today.Thanks to Almighty and to everyone in this forum.This Forum was the best and info which i got from here was far more accurate than my consultant.Now after receiving this grant letter i feel it was the easy part which i finished and travelling to perth will be something like Journey to the centre of earth movie.It will be the hardest part.Still not yet decided whether i should make a move after living 10 years in dubai.Time will tell whether i made a right decision of moving to australia or most stupidest one.Especially when we are hearing tough times ahead for australia kind of stories in newspapers.My Timelines are as follows

Applied Engineers Australia when dinasours were still on this earth(March 2012)
Approved in June 20th
Applied for WA July 3rd
EOI-July 7th
WA Approved on Sept 6th
Visa Application-Sept 16th(was not able to attach any documents due to initial hiccups in system)
PCC-Sept 26th
Medicals-Oct 8th.Finalised on Oct 25th
CO Allocated-Oct 20th
Submitted Documents thru mail-Oct 28th
Visa grant-Jan 8th.
I feel fields related to computers are getting grant within 45 days after applying.

They didnt call to my employers for verification.Anyone from dubai if you have queries please let me know.I am not an expert but if its similar field i can guide you guys.
All the best Guys.


----------



## IPS

shakeeltabu said:


> Hello Guys....
> 
> I got my grant today.Thanks to Almighty and to everyone in this forum.This Forum was the best and info which i got from here was far more accurate than my consultant.Now after receiving this grant letter i feel it was the easy part which i finished and travelling to perth will be something like Journey to the centre of earth movie.It will be the hardest part.Still not yet decided whether i should make a move after living 10 years in dubai.Time will tell whether i made a right decision of moving to australia or most stupidest one.Especially when we are hearing tough times ahead for australia kind of stories in newspapers.My Timelines are as follows
> 
> Applied Engineers Australia when dinasours were still on this earth(March 2012)
> Approved in June 20th
> Applied for WA July 3rd
> EOI-July 7th
> WA Approved on Sept 6th
> Visa Application-Sept 16th(was not able to attach any documents due to initial hiccups in system)
> PCC-Sept 26th
> Medicals-Oct 8th.Finalised on Oct 25th
> CO Allocated-Oct 20th
> Submitted Documents thru mail-Oct 28th
> Visa grant-Jan 8th.
> I feel fields related to computers are getting grant within 45 days after applying.
> 
> They didnt call to my employers for verification.Anyone from dubai if you have queries please let me know.I am not an expert but if its similar field i can guide you guys.
> All the best Guys.


Many Congratulations shakeeltabu.... :clap2::clap2:

I got mine too today itself..

IPS~


----------



## imam

superm said:


> This link said that download, fill and upload the form and it took me to download form 80. Which I have already uploaded for both me and wife - I hope I don't have any action item on this!
> Any guidance?


Same here. Although I have done that on the day I applied. but it seems like nothing to worry about


----------



## fringe123

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> I got my GRANT today.... I am very excited and happy :cheer2: :cheer2:. I am very thankful to all the members of this forum. Thanks Thanks Thanks people !! God Bless You All !! Best Of luck for people who are waiting for there Grants !!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2: :dance: :dance:
> 
> RR Special Thanks to you - Lets Party Now... Thanks For you support buddy. I wont forget that you wrote this comment when u got ur Grant *"Will Party Once You Get Your Grant IPS"*
> 
> IPS~



:clap2: Congrats mate!!! :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## RR

I dunno whether they did verification or not.... how to find they did employee verification?


----------



## Arpitwaj

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> I got my GRANT today.... I am very excited and happy :cheer2: :cheer2:. I am very thankful to all the members of this forum. Thanks Thanks Thanks people !! God Bless You All !! Best Of luck for people who are waiting for there Grants !!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2: :dance: :dance:
> 
> RR Special Thanks to you - Lets Party Now... Thanks For you support buddy. I wont forget that you wrote this comment when u got ur Grant "Will Party Once You Get Your Grant IPS"
> 
> IPS~


Nice news mate !! Party time ))


----------



## IPS

Arpitwaj said:


> Nice news mate !! Party time ))


Thanks Dude..

Yup party time for sure..

IPS~


----------



## rkumar1

BOSSOT said:


> how do you say medicals processed im new so don't mind



what you want say here Bossot ?


----------



## raghuraman

IPS said:


> Hi FOLKS,
> 
> Firstly Thanks To God For The Grant and second thanks to the members of this forum...
> 
> I got my GRANT today.... I am very excited and happy :cheer2: :cheer2:. I am very thankful to all the members of this forum. Thanks Thanks Thanks people !! God Bless You All !! Best Of luck for people who are waiting for there Grants !!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2: :dance: :dance:
> 
> RR Special Thanks to you - Lets Party Now... Thanks For you support buddy. I wont forget that you wrote this comment when u got ur Grant *"Will Party Once You Get Your Grant IPS"*
> 
> IPS~


BIG BIG Congratulations to U buddy...I can see how happy u r and i want to cherish my moment as well....waiting....have fun and good luck to U...


----------



## omarau

AUSA said:


> Photobot required ...
> One way to check either CO allocated , just to check if in e visa ny document showing recieved/requested Or BF for docs list .. If yes then CO allocated already
> If showing recommended or required then no CO allocation yet ..
> Others can comment as well


i guess this is true, but what does status BF mean?? i thought it is a Blank Field


----------



## sach_1213

shachi said:


> Hi all Senior Expats and Grant Holders,
> 
> I got to know today that my medicals have been finalized which moves me one step closer to obtaining a Grant.
> 
> I have hired an agent to handle our application for which our CO- Team 4 hasn't responded to any of the e-mails sent for the set of requested awaiting documents. The same set of documents were re-sent last Friday all in one shot.
> 
> Having hopes that all documents have been received, although e-Visa shows few as 'requested'; any idea how long would this wait last??
> 
> I know its a very open ended question, but all assumptions are most welcome!


i am doing thru agent as well..... they send all the required documents in one shot when co asked for them. the status still shows requested in evisa. I asked my agent to mail CO to ask about receiving of documents but agent said me to wait for some days. Being impatient i mailed to CO and I got a reply from CO that they are waiting for My Wifes PCC. See if i had not mailed Co, It would have delayed my process. So Be confident in mailing CO.


----------



## shachi

sach_1213 said:


> i am doing thru agent as well..... they send all the required documents in one shot when co asked for them. the status still shows requested in evisa. I asked my agent to mail CO to ask about receiving of documents but agent said me to wait for some days. Being impatient i mailed to CO and I got a reply from CO that they are waiting for My Wifes PCC. See if i had not mailed Co, It would have delayed my process. So Be confident in mailing CO.


That looks quite positive. My Co has not replied to any of the corresponding e-mails till date. I would probably try e-mailing the CO directly from now on. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## raghuraman

shakeeltabu said:


> Hello Guys....
> 
> I got my grant today.Thanks to Almighty and to everyone in this forum.This Forum was the best and info which i got from here was far more accurate than my consultant.Now after receiving this grant letter i feel it was the easy part which i finished and travelling to perth will be something like Journey to the centre of earth movie.It will be the hardest part.Still not yet decided whether i should make a move after living 10 years in dubai.Time will tell whether i made a right decision of moving to australia or most stupidest one.Especially when we are hearing tough times ahead for australia kind of stories in newspapers.My Timelines are as follows
> 
> Applied Engineers Australia when dinasours were still on this earth(March 2012)
> Approved in June 20th
> Applied for WA July 3rd
> EOI-July 7th
> WA Approved on Sept 6th
> Visa Application-Sept 16th(was not able to attach any documents due to initial hiccups in system)
> PCC-Sept 26th
> Medicals-Oct 8th.Finalised on Oct 25th
> CO Allocated-Oct 20th
> Submitted Documents thru mail-Oct 28th
> Visa grant-Jan 8th.
> I feel fields related to computers are getting grant within 45 days after applying.
> 
> They didnt call to my employers for verification.Anyone from dubai if you have queries please let me know.I am not an expert but if its similar field i can guide you guys.
> All the best Guys.


Many Many Congratulations and Sooper News....Good Luck and Regards,:clap2::clap2:


----------



## omarau

sach_1213 said:


> Any one knows the meaning of TRIM.
> 
> I HAD A QUESTION GUYS... I mailed my co to know about the status of my documents n medicals recieved or not. I got reply from my CO. saying that she is waiting for my spouse pcc which i had already sent. The subject of the mail starts from TRIM. AND MAIL starts with
> 
> IN- CONFIDENCE : CLIENT. what this means now... seniors pls throw some light on it


dont put much thought into these, i guess something that their mailing system adds for all emails. i had the same as you so it is not unusual


----------



## Maddy27

Hi all,

Finally paid the VISA fees today

So now the waiting starts again. :ranger:


----------



## RR

shakeeltabu said:


> Hello Guys....
> 
> I got my grant today.Thanks to Almighty and to everyone in this forum.This Forum was the best and info which i got from here was far more accurate than my consultant.Now after receiving this grant letter i feel it was the easy part which i finished and travelling to perth will be something like Journey to the centre of earth movie.It will be the hardest part.Still not yet decided whether i should make a move after living 10 years in dubai.Time will tell whether i made a right decision of moving to australia or most stupidest one.Especially when we are hearing tough times ahead for australia kind of stories in newspapers.My Timelines are as follows
> 
> Applied Engineers Australia when dinasours were still on this earth(March 2012)
> Approved in June 20th
> Applied for WA July 3rd
> EOI-July 7th
> WA Approved on Sept 6th
> Visa Application-Sept 16th(was not able to attach any documents due to initial hiccups in system)
> PCC-Sept 26th
> Medicals-Oct 8th.Finalised on Oct 25th
> CO Allocated-Oct 20th
> Submitted Documents thru mail-Oct 28th
> Visa grant-Jan 8th.
> I feel fields related to computers are getting grant within 45 days after applying.
> 
> They didnt call to my employers for verification.Anyone from dubai if you have queries please let me know.I am not an expert but if its similar field i can guide you guys.
> All the best Guys.


Congratz shakeel... Happy for you:clap2::clap2:... so when is ur move?lane:


----------



## sach_1213

RR said:


> I sent all my docs on 27th Dec thru' email, i got an automated reply and a list of holidays. Along with the email i requested for acknowledgement, and on 3rd Jan C/O replied with a grant letter and acknowledged that she got all the documents. In that email the subject has TRIM in it and the first line of the email was like "IN CONFIDENCE - CLIENT".
> 
> I guess it is a normal practice or format they follow while replyin clients.


Thanks for replying RR. I got the same format u got but they were asking for My Wife's PCC. They Said they r just waiting For My wife's PCc. I think i hope i will get good news soon. Praying God for this. BTW what was ur CO initials and team No RR


----------



## RR

Sunny27 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally paid the VISA fees today
> 
> So now the waiting starts again. :ranger:


All the best...


----------



## RR

sach_1213 said:


> Thanks for replying RR. I got the same format u got but they were asking for My Wife's PCC. They Said they r just waiting For My wife's PCc. I thinkn i hope i will get good news soon. Praying God for this


definitely, they are waiting for your wife PCC, once they receive it. They will shoot that golden email!


----------



## sam18

shachi said:


> That looks quite positive. My Co has not replied to any of the corresponding e-mails till date. I would probably try e-mailing the CO directly from now on. Thanks for the heads up!!


Hi Guys, did your agent gave you the email address of the CO? My agent did not gave me the email ID.


----------



## superm

aneesh123 said:


> No need to worry at all..This was the case for me also. Even after uploading and e-mailing the link refused to go...


Thanks man - so till last (till you got grant) this link was there?
and also - does this link appearing has anything to do with CO being assigned or any activity on application or its just stupid automated system that did not see my already loaded form 80?


----------



## shachi

sam18 said:


> Hi Guys, did your agent gave you the email address of the CO? My agent did not gave me the email ID.


Your agent should CC you in his e-mails with the CO. That's how most of the agents work I assume.


----------



## superm

imam said:


> Same here. Although I have done that on the day I applied. but it seems like nothing to worry about


yup - I also uploaded form 80 a week after I applied for visa.


----------



## aneesh123

superm said:


> Thanks man - so till last (till you got grant) this link was there?
> and also - does this link appearing has anything to do with CO being assigned or any activity on application or its just stupid automated system that did not see my already loaded form 80?


I got the grant on a Monday and I can say for sure that the link was there till the afternoon of the previous Friday cos that was the last time I had checked.
I am not so sure about the second part of your question. The link appeared after a couple of weeks of uploading as well as e-mailing the filled in Form 80. I got the grant a couple of weeks after the link appeared. Cannot see a pattern here and hence not commenting on whether it was done by a CO or a technical glitch although I am more inclined to believe it was due to the second reason.


----------



## superm

aneesh123 said:


> I got the grant on a Monday and I can say for sure that the link was there till the afternoon of the previous Friday cos that was the last time I had checked.
> I am not so sure about the second part of your question. The link appeared after a couple of weeks of uploading as well as e-mailing the filled in Form 80. I got the grant a couple of weeks after the link appeared. Cannot see a pattern here and hence not commenting on whether it was done by a CO or a technical glitch although I am more inclined to believe it was due to the second reason.


Right - I also think that.
But by your comment - I understand that you first got a CO who asked you to mail for m 80 which you sent through mail also - and after that this link appeared?


----------



## peterpan1

shachi said:


> That looks quite positive. My Co has not replied to any of the corresponding e-mails till date. I would probably try e-mailing the CO directly from now on. Thanks for the heads up!!





shachi said:


> My Co has not replied to any of the corresponding e-mails till date. I would probably try e-mailing the CO directly from now on. Thanks for the heads up!!


My CO also has never replied ,I had upload all requested docs on 13 November and the last pending the US PCC on 12 dec.But still all my requested docs shows as requested/required.


----------



## aneesh123

superm said:


> Right - I also think that.
> But by your comment - I understand that you first got a CO who asked you to mail for m 80 which you sent through mail also - and after that this link appeared?


Yes...that was the strange thing...the link appeared a few weeks after sending Form 80 to the CO


----------



## bharatjain

*CO Allocation started in Jan 2013...*

Hi Guys,

First of all many congratulations to everyone who got their grant letters this week. Guys CO Allocation has started for 190 visa after the holidays and there is a user in one of the forums who reported CO Allocation today 8th Jan 2013. He lodged his visa app on 14th Dec 2012...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqDseQ4zrZ5WdDE0eTBZRFA4MHlNZ2E5eUo5d0RkaVE#gid=0

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## parism

imam said:


> you can organise your medicals through this link https://visamedicals.medibankhealth.com.au/ if you are in Australia. You don't need to call DIAC about that. It will ask you to right your postcode so that it shows you the nearest clinic. and the forms are available in the DIAC website. The link will give you the instructions on what to do. As for your ususal place of residence, you should have said Australia but its no biggy you can wait for the CO and tell em or call DIAC.


Thanks for your advise imam. Will organise my Medicals using the alternate link and will let co or DIAC know about my usual place of residence.


----------



## sach_1213

shachi said:


> That looks quite positive. My Co has not replied to any of the corresponding e-mails till date. I would probably try e-mailing the CO directly from now on. Thanks for the heads up!!


Thats gud... Be positive on ur thoughts n dont be afraid of mailing CO. Afterall we are just asking him about our documents.


----------



## raghuraman

omarau said:


> i guess this is true, but what does status BF mean?? i thought it is a Blank Field


Hello Omarau, 

I do have that doubt and its displays in the filename of form 1221 and 80. I have been told as its Brought Forward. What do u mean by Blank field?. But could U and other senior members show some lights on this. 

Thanks,


----------



## raghuraman

omarau said:


> i guess this is true, but what does status BF mean?? i thought it is a Blank Field


Hello Omarau, 

I do have that doubt and its displays in the filename of form 1221 and 80. I have been told as its Brought Forward. What do u mean by Blank field?. But could U and other senior members show some lights on this please!!!...

Thanks,


----------



## rkumar1

shachi said:


> Your agent should CC you in his e-mails with the CO. That's how most of the agents work I assume.


well my agent did not kept me in CC he just answered me on my email on which i sent him all requested docs by CO..saying that requested docs sent to DIAC CO and will let u know in case we receive any further communication from DIAC ?

it make me crazy when i see agent always play on back foot with DIAC and keep asking us to wait for some more time even in such situation when even we don't know weather our CO received or docs or not ?


----------



## IPS

raghuraman said:


> Hello Omarau,
> 
> I do have that doubt and its displays in the filename of form 1221 and 80. I have been told as its Brought Forward. What do u mean by Blank field?. But could U and other senior members show some lights on this please!!!...
> 
> Thanks,


The speculation around BF is - Being Finalised. And i think that is not a speculations its actually true. As today when i got the GRANT. Most of the document state moved to BF. Earlier only 1 doc had this status.

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## raghuraman

IPS said:


> The speculation around BF is - Being Finalised. And i think that is not a speculations its actually true. As today when i got the GRANT. Most of the document state moved to BF. Earlier only 1 doc had this status.
> 
> Cheers
> IPS~


Thanks, that sounds good and its a relief.Congratulations once again for the grant. Cheers!!


----------



## thewall

superm said:


> Hey I am seeing link '*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*' where med link comes in eVisa page. I have already uploaded form 80 earlier, what to do with this? What does this means?


i got this link after CO allocated.

did your CO asked Form80 yet?


----------



## AUSA

omarau said:


> i guess this is true, but what does status BF mean?? i thought it is a Blank Field


Hi omarau ; BF means being finalized ...


----------



## thewall

aneesh123 said:


> Yes...that was the strange thing...the link appeared a few weeks after sending Form 80 to the CO



Mate, sounds like u had same team or even CO as mine. I was asked Form80 on Dec 5th few weeks after CO allocation. But I m still stuck with Kids MED, also that Form80 link still there against my name.

cheers!


----------



## wireshark

shakeeltabu said:


> Hello Guys....
> 
> I got my grant today.Thanks to Almighty and to everyone in this forum.This Forum was the best and info which i got from here was far more accurate than my consultant.Now after receiving this grant letter i feel it was the easy part which i finished and travelling to perth will be something like Journey to the centre of earth movie.It will be the hardest part.Still not yet decided whether i should make a move after living 10 years in dubai.Time will tell whether i made a right decision of moving to australia or most stupidest one.Especially when we are hearing tough times ahead for australia kind of stories in newspapers.My Timelines are as follows
> 
> Applied Engineers Australia when dinasours were still on this earth(March 2012)
> Approved in June 20th
> Applied for WA July 3rd
> EOI-July 7th
> WA Approved on Sept 6th
> Visa Application-Sept 16th(was not able to attach any documents due to initial hiccups in system)
> PCC-Sept 26th
> Medicals-Oct 8th.Finalised on Oct 25th
> CO Allocated-Oct 20th
> Submitted Documents thru mail-Oct 28th
> Visa grant-Jan 8th.
> I feel fields related to computers are getting grant within 45 days after applying.
> 
> They didnt call to my employers for verification.Anyone from dubai if you have queries please let me know.I am not an expert but if its similar field i can guide you guys.
> All the best Guys.


Congrats!


----------



## superm

thewall said:


> i got this link after CO allocated.
> 
> did your CO asked Form80 yet?


making me jealous ? ;-p
I don't have a CO (

Although I have front loaded my and wife's form 80!


----------



## aussiehunter

Jey2012 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally got my grant today
> 
> I have sent a mail to my CO since Dec 2012 to query about my application. But no reply.
> This morning I received a mail from another Co from the same team, saying that my original Co is out of office and that only doc OS was PCC (Which I have already loaded on system) but she could not view it.
> 
> So I send her immediately and 1hr after 1 got my grant notification
> 
> Applied in 19 Nov 2012
> Co Allocation 10 Dec 2012
> Medical & PCC Done 22 Nov 2012
> Medical processed : 21 Dec 2012
> Grant : 8 Jan 2013
> 
> Best of luck for everyone waiting.


Many congrats Jey!!!
U have earned ur freedom...but we're still in the queue...lol

Guys, anyone who has recently submitted their application???? 
Where can I find more information on getting my Medical tests done from India and outside ??


----------



## thewall

superm said:


> making me jealous ? ;-p
> I don't have a CO (
> 
> Although I have front loaded my and wife's form 80!


i hav a feeling u have a CO already (believe this link doesnt come without manual workmanship), 

let us kno if u get a Direct Grant. (Provided MED not referred)


----------



## superm

thewall said:


> i hav a feeling u have a CO already (believe this link doesnt come without manual workmanship),
> 
> let us kno if u get a Direct Grant. (Provided MED not referred)


Haha.. How I hope that Co thing to come true too..  
But then clinic would have been able to upload my wife's med till now, right?  
I will call up clinic again tomorrow.. Let's see if they have any update on their end. And I hope a mail comes to my mail box tomorrow from CO asking for my wife's meds.


----------



## clarke

Hi Guys, 

I have submitted visa application today, and waiting for PCC. Will I need to do med now or wait for CO to ask ?


_________________

ACS(261311,5+ yrs)=10Dec ||IELTS=13 Dec||EOI Sub/ITA(189:65)=14Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 8 Jan||CO=?


----------



## spin123

clarke said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted visa application today, and waiting for PCC. Will I need to do med now or wait for CO to ask ?
> 
> 
> _________________
> 
> ACS(261311,5+ yrs)=10Dec ||IELTS=13 Dec||EOI Sub/ITA(189:65)=14Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 8 Jan||CO=?


You can either do it now or wait for CO to request it. 

Good Luck with your application.


----------



## clarke

spin123 said:


> You can either do it now or wait for CO to request it.
> 
> Good Luck with your application.


HI Spin123, 

So , Are you planing to go Ausi now ?  . Just notice that you are from SL .


----------



## Janneeyrre

spin123 said:


> You can either do it now or wait for CO to request it.
> 
> Good Luck with your application.


Do you need a letter from the case officer to go ahead with the visa medicals and the police clearance in India? Or can it be done without it? If it can be done without it, how??
Thanks.


----------



## spin123

clarke said:


> HI Spin123,
> 
> So , Are you planing to go Ausi now ?  . Just notice that you are from SL .


Yep i'm from SL. Well plans are underway. haven't decided an exact date yet though...


----------



## clarke

Janneeyrre said:


> Do you need a letter from the case officer to go ahead with the visa medicals and the police clearance in India? Or can it be done without it? If it can be done without it, how??
> Thanks.


For PCC, in Sri Lanka, we don't need a letter from CO. I don't know the situation in India.Also, According to senior expats, we could do med before CO ask.


----------



## spin123

Janneeyrre said:


> Do you need a letter from the case officer to go ahead with the visa medicals and the police clearance in India? Or can it be done without it? If it can be done without it, how??
> Thanks.


For medicals , you can use the organize health link in your online application. Fill it and take the pdf generated to the authorized doctor. 

For PCC maybe somebody from India can comment. But I have seen many Indians get their PCC before CO allocation. So i don't think a letter is needed.


----------



## FuBU

*waiting game*

Hi all,

Did my 189 application on 7th Nov 2012 and got the CO assigned in the first week of Dec 2012. My agent had uploaded all documents except medicals. CO asked for medicals and I got it done immediately and it reached Sydney by 12th Dec 2012.

My agent has since then asked me to keep waiting. I had a look at the forms when the panel physician filled it. My wife got an A where as I got a B with a comment as BMI 35.5.

No clue what's happening right now and also my agent just won't tell me anything else. I even checked the link for visa status and the link always says that the system is down and I should check back in sometime.

How else can I get any information? How do I know the status for my medicals?


----------



## Janneeyrre

spin123 said:


> For medicals , you can use the organize health link in your online application. Fill it and take the pdf generated to the authorized doctor.
> 
> For PCC maybe somebody from India can comment. But I have seen many Indians get their PCC before CO allocation. So i don't think a letter is needed.


Thank you for the reply Spin123. 

Hope someone from India comments on the police clearance (PCC) part. 
Thanks.


----------



## superm

FuBU said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did my 189 application on 7th Nov 2012 and got the CO assigned in the first week of Dec 2012. My agent had uploaded all documents except medicals. CO asked for medicals and I got it done immediately and it reached Sydney by 12th Dec 2012.
> 
> My agent has since then asked me to keep waiting. I had a look at the forms when the panel physician filled it. My wife got an A where as I got a B with a comment as BMI 35.5.
> 
> No clue what's happening right now and also my agent just won't tell me anything else. I even checked the link for visa status and the link always says that the system is down and I should check back in sometime.
> 
> How else can I get any information? How do I know the status for my medicals?



try this link for evisa login- not sure if you are using this one - but I don't think so:
link: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Janneeyrre

superm said:


> try this link for evisa login- not sure if you are using this one - but I don't think so:
> link: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


GenuWine. Works.


----------



## omarau

AUSA said:


> Hi omarau ; BF means being finalized ...


just noticed something on my old application (the one that i had to withdraw) there is BF under file name not under the progress or status!! 
one time i tried to upload a document and received an error that file path or file name should not be left blank. and there was a BF next to the file that I was trying to upload so i assumed it means failed upload due to a blank field, 

can you confirm that BF is under progress status or under file name?


----------



## luckyali111

Has anybody been assigned a CO today or last week ?


----------



## rkumar1

spin123 said:


> For medicals , you can use the organize health link in your online application. Fill it and take the pdf generated to the authorized doctor.
> 
> For PCC maybe somebody from India can comment. But I have seen many Indians get their PCC before CO allocation. So i don't think a letter is needed.


you don't need wait for CO allocation for PCC. login to PSK and schedule an online appointment visit the PSK office on schedule time with original passport, Photographs, photocopy of your passport and you are still on the same address which is mentioned in your passport then you will get PCC within 1 hr. i got mine same way....best of luck


----------



## dragonery

Geez PCC is taking forever.

Got invited on 16/11
I did PCC on 23/11.
CO allocated on 12/12 and he only asked for PCC and everything else was fine...
PCC sent out from HK on 19/12....

And i am still waiting... It's good how some of you guys can obtain PCC on the same day. The PCC of my country takes forever :/ (sad face)


----------



## raghuraman

omarau said:


> just noticed something on my old application (the one that i had to withdraw) there is BF under file name not under the progress or status!!
> one time i tried to upload a document and received an error that file path or file name should not be left blank. and there was a BF next to the file that I was trying to upload so i assumed it means failed upload due to a blank field,
> 
> can you confirm that BF is under progress status or under file name?


In my case CO asked me to email me the requested docs, which are form 1221 form 80, PCC and Meds. By Jan 3rd in the progress column, all 4 docs have been updated as Received and meds section link was removed. And docs 1221 and 80 has been updated as BF in the filename column.
So i wasn't asked to upload, its emailed and its updated by CO himself. In that case if it wasn't able to upload then he wouldn't have changed the status from requested to received. Does this makes any sense?


----------



## avinash.rao

Hi Guys,

My visa application was submitted on 7 Jan 2013 and am awaiting for a CO to be assigned. I have also applied for PCC.

Regards.


----------



## Arpitwaj

Janneeyrre said:


> Do you need a letter from the case officer to go ahead with the visa medicals and the police clearance in India? Or can it be done without it? If it can be done without it, how??
> Thanks.


Just go ahead after booking your appointment on govt. passportportal. You dont need any reference letter.


----------



## amittal

Hello Everyone!

A huge thanks to this forum and each and every member for their support and guidance. My 190 visa application has been granted today.

I believe it has now become my habit, like many others, to keep helping new members on this forum in every way possible and not disappear once visa has been granted. 

I have posted detailed time-line below:

Occupation - ICT Business Analyst (261111) : Working as ITIL Consultant in India
Visa Subclass - 190 (ACT Sponsored)
CO - Team 2 (Initials - SB)
ACS Applied - 29th Jul 12
ACS +ve - 30th Aug 12
ACT SS Applied - 6th Nov 12
ACT SS Approved - 2nd Dec 12
190 Visa Lodged - 6th Dec 12
PCCs - India (10-Dec-12), US (30-Nov-12), UK (Still processing)
CO Allocated - 18th Dec 12
Addl. Docs Requested (80, Medical, Spouse Functional English proof) - 24th Dec 12
Addl. Docs Submitted - 26th Dec 12 (except for Spouse functional English)
CO asked for Spouse functional English proof again - 2nd Jan 13
Submitted Univ. letter for Spouse's English proof - 8th Jan 13
Visa Granted - 9th Jan 13

It was a pretty quick process, except for few hiccups as mentioned below:

1) Pre Qualification Experience - I have 7+ yrs exp acknolwedged by ACS but I completed bachelors in 2010 bringing down my score from 65 to 55. So, I cancelled my 189 EOI and went for State Sponsorship to gain 60 points.

2) SA State Sponsorship - I had earlier applied for SA SS and waited for 40 days before realizing that I'll not be able to make it through SA for BA role and found ACT to be a better option so withdrew SA SS and applied for ACT SS.

3) Spouse's functional english proof - I thought it'll be very challenging to get univ. letter from IGNOU Delhi (MBA course) but once I found the right regional centre (Noida), it was very easy. They were very co-operative.

Now, the second phase of my project starts - research into ACT job/other opportunities and revive old contacts/links in ACT, Australia. I plan to make a move sometime in Oct-Nov, 2013.

Thanks again and wish all the best to everyone!


----------



## superm

amittal said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> A huge thanks to this forum and each and every member for their support and guidance. My 190 visa application has been granted today.
> 
> I believe it has now become my habit, like many others, to keep helping new members on this forum in every way possible and not disappear once visa has been granted.
> 
> I have posted detailed time-line below:
> 
> Occupation - ICT Business Analyst (261111) : Working as ITIL Consultant in India
> Visa Subclass - 190 (ACT Sponsored)
> CO - Team 2 (Initials - SB)
> ACS Applied - 29th Jul 12
> ACS +ve - 30th Aug 12
> ACT SS Applied - 6th Nov 12
> ACT SS Approved - 2nd Dec 12
> 190 Visa Lodged - 6th Dec 12
> PCCs - India (10-Dec-12), US (30-Nov-12), UK (Still processing)
> CO Allocated - 18th Dec 12
> Addl. Docs Requested (80, Medical, Spouse Functional English proof) - 24th Dec 12
> Addl. Docs Submitted - 26th Dec 12 (except for Spouse functional English)
> CO asked for Spouse functional English proof again - 2nd Jan 13
> Submitted Univ. letter for Spouse's English proof - 8th Jan 13
> Visa Granted - 9th Jan 13
> 
> It was a pretty quick process, except for few hiccups as mentioned below:
> 
> 1) Pre Qualification Experience - I have 7+ yrs exp acknolwedged by ACS but I completed bachelors in 2010 bringing down my score from 65 to 55. So, I cancelled my 189 EOI and went for State Sponsorship to gain 60 points.
> 
> 2) SA State Sponsorship - I had earlier applied for SA SS and waited for 40 days before realizing that I'll not be able to make it through SA for BA role and found ACT to be a better option so withdrew SA SS and applied for ACT SS.
> 
> 3) Spouse's functional english proof - I thought it'll be very challenging to get univ. letter from IGNOU Delhi (MBA course) but once I found the right regional centre (Noida), it was very easy. They were very co-operative.
> 
> Now, the second phase of my project starts - research into ACT job/other opportunities and revive old contacts/links in ACT, Australia. I plan to make a move sometime in Oct-Nov, 2013.
> 
> Thanks again and wish all the best to everyone!


Congrats dude.. 
Was your UK pcc not submitted when you got the grant?


----------



## nazz

WaitForDestiny said:


> In my case they say medical is finalized and available for CO. Does it mean there is no problem and its done?


From where to check those information? Can you please provide me link.


----------



## superm

nazz said:


> From where to check those information? Can you please provide me link.


For status of docs uploaded to eVisa.. This is the link:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login 
For actual med status Co can help if he is assigned. Otherwise you can try mailing:
<[email protected]>
And <[email protected]>


----------



## PRAFMADH

anyone who got invite on 17th Dec has been assigned to CO yet???

heard it may take more than 5 weeks because of vacations in Dec and Jan, is it true??


----------



## rsingh

PRAFMADH said:


> anyone who got invite on 17th Dec has been assigned to CO yet???
> 
> heard it may take more than 5 weeks because of vacations in Dec and Jan, is it true??


I also applied on 17th dec.. seems like we are quite back in waiting queue, as people who applied in Dec starting are still waiting for CO.


----------



## PRAFMADH

rsingh said:


> I also applied on 17th dec.. seems like we are quite back in waiting queue, as people who applied in Dec starting are still waiting for CO.


oh okee, then I guess we can relax for at least 4-5 weeks more...

Are you located in India? Did you got your medicals done? Did they asked for any HAP letter? 

authorised physician in India is asking me to choose his clinic name while generating reference letter for medicals on visa website; He is saying then only my TRN will go to his clinic through e-health software.

Did you have similar experience?


----------



## amittal

superm said:


> Congrats dude..
> Was your UK pcc not submitted when you got the grant?


Thanks superm!

Nope. CO didn't ask for UK PCC even though it's under processing. I wasted INR 7-8k but no qualms.


----------



## findraj

amittal said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> A huge thanks to this forum and each and every member for their support and guidance. My 190 visa application has been granted today.
> 
> I believe it has now become my habit, like many others, to keep helping new members on this forum in every way possible and not disappear once visa has been granted.
> 
> I have posted detailed time-line below:
> 
> Occupation - ICT Business Analyst (261111) : Working as ITIL Consultant in India
> Visa Subclass - 190 (ACT Sponsored)
> CO - Team 2 (Initials - SB)
> ACS Applied - 29th Jul 12
> ACS +ve - 30th Aug 12
> ACT SS Applied - 6th Nov 12
> ACT SS Approved - 2nd Dec 12
> 190 Visa Lodged - 6th Dec 12
> PCCs - India (10-Dec-12), US (30-Nov-12), UK (Still processing)
> CO Allocated - 18th Dec 12
> Addl. Docs Requested (80, Medical, Spouse Functional English proof) - 24th Dec 12
> Addl. Docs Submitted - 26th Dec 12 (except for Spouse functional English)
> CO asked for Spouse functional English proof again - 2nd Jan 13
> Submitted Univ. letter for Spouse's English proof - 8th Jan 13
> Visa Granted - 9th Jan 13
> 
> It was a pretty quick process, except for few hiccups as mentioned below:
> 
> 1) Pre Qualification Experience - I have 7+ yrs exp acknolwedged by ACS but I completed bachelors in 2010 bringing down my score from 65 to 55. So, I cancelled my 189 EOI and went for State Sponsorship to gain 60 points.
> 
> 2) SA State Sponsorship - I had earlier applied for SA SS and waited for 40 days before realizing that I'll not be able to make it through SA for BA role and found ACT to be a better option so withdrew SA SS and applied for ACT SS.
> 
> 3) Spouse's functional english proof - I thought it'll be very challenging to get univ. letter from IGNOU Delhi (MBA course) but once I found the right regional centre (Noida), it was very easy. They were very co-operative.
> 
> Now, the second phase of my project starts - research into ACT job/other opportunities and revive old contacts/links in ACT, Australia. I plan to make a move sometime in Oct-Nov, 2013.
> 
> Thanks again and wish all the best to everyone!


Congratulations  [email protected][email protected][email protected]! GL on the move and job


----------



## rsingh

PRAFMADH said:


> oh okee, then I guess we can relax for at least 4-5 weeks more...
> 
> Are you located in India? Did you got your medicals done? Did they asked for any HAP letter?
> 
> authorised physician in India is asking me to choose his clinic name while generating reference letter for medicals on visa website; He is saying then only my TRN will go to his clinic through e-health software.
> 
> Did you have similar experience?


Yeah i am done with my medicals.. In your eVisa page, you must be getting *"Organise your health examination"* link. Just go through that link, answer few questions and choose your clinic. At the end, it will generate the reference letter. You can carry that letter with you and go ahead with meds from the chosen clinic.


----------



## VVV

amittal said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> A huge thanks to this forum and each and every member for their support and guidance. My 190 visa application has been granted today.
> 
> I believe it has now become my habit, like many others, to keep helping new members on this forum in every way possible and not disappear once visa has been granted.
> 
> I have posted detailed time-line below:
> 
> Occupation - ICT Business Analyst (261111) : Working as ITIL Consultant in India
> Visa Subclass - 190 (ACT Sponsored)
> CO - Team 2 (Initials - SB)
> ACS Applied - 29th Jul 12
> ACS +ve - 30th Aug 12
> ACT SS Applied - 6th Nov 12
> ACT SS Approved - 2nd Dec 12
> 190 Visa Lodged - 6th Dec 12
> PCCs - India (10-Dec-12), US (30-Nov-12), UK (Still processing)
> CO Allocated - 18th Dec 12
> Addl. Docs Requested (80, Medical, Spouse Functional English proof) - 24th Dec 12
> Addl. Docs Submitted - 26th Dec 12 (except for Spouse functional English)
> CO asked for Spouse functional English proof again - 2nd Jan 13
> Submitted Univ. letter for Spouse's English proof - 8th Jan 13
> Visa Granted - 9th Jan 13
> 
> It was a pretty quick process, except for few hiccups as mentioned below:
> 
> 1) Pre Qualification Experience - I have 7+ yrs exp acknolwedged by ACS but I completed bachelors in 2010 bringing down my score from 65 to 55. So, I cancelled my 189 EOI and went for State Sponsorship to gain 60 points.
> 
> 2) SA State Sponsorship - I had earlier applied for SA SS and waited for 40 days before realizing that I'll not be able to make it through SA for BA role and found ACT to be a better option so withdrew SA SS and applied for ACT SS.
> 
> 3) Spouse's functional english proof - I thought it'll be very challenging to get univ. letter from IGNOU Delhi (MBA course) but once I found the right regional centre (Noida), it was very easy. They were very co-operative.
> 
> Now, the second phase of my project starts - research into ACT job/other opportunities and revive old contacts/links in ACT, Australia. I plan to make a move sometime in Oct-Nov, 2013.
> 
> Thanks again and wish all the best to everyone!


CONGRATZ....ALL THE BEST MATE lane:


----------



## thewall

amittal said:


> Thanks superm!
> 
> Nope. CO didn't ask for UK PCC even though it's under processing. I wasted INR 7-8k but no qualms.



Congrates!

I see u r in Delhi, how/when did u cross MED hurdle (was not referred?)


----------



## rkumar1

amittal said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> A huge thanks to this forum and each and every member for their support and guidance. My 190 visa application has been granted today.
> 
> I believe it has now become my habit, like many others, to keep helping new members on this forum in every way possible and not disappear once visa has been granted.
> 
> I have posted detailed time-line below:
> 
> Occupation - ICT Business Analyst (261111) : Working as ITIL Consultant in India
> Visa Subclass - 190 (ACT Sponsored)
> CO - Team 2 (Initials - SB)
> ACS Applied - 29th Jul 12
> ACS +ve - 30th Aug 12
> ACT SS Applied - 6th Nov 12
> ACT SS Approved - 2nd Dec 12
> 190 Visa Lodged - 6th Dec 12
> PCCs - India (10-Dec-12), US (30-Nov-12), UK (Still processing)
> CO Allocated - 18th Dec 12
> Addl. Docs Requested (80, Medical, Spouse Functional English proof) - 24th Dec 12
> Addl. Docs Submitted - 26th Dec 12 (except for Spouse functional English)
> CO asked for Spouse functional English proof again - 2nd Jan 13
> Submitted Univ. letter for Spouse's English proof - 8th Jan 13
> Visa Granted - 9th Jan 13
> 
> It was a pretty quick process, except for few hiccups as mentioned below:
> 
> 1) Pre Qualification Experience - I have 7+ yrs exp acknolwedged by ACS but I completed bachelors in 2010 bringing down my score from 65 to 55. So, I cancelled my 189 EOI and went for State Sponsorship to gain 60 points.
> 
> 2) SA State Sponsorship - I had earlier applied for SA SS and waited for 40 days before realizing that I'll not be able to make it through SA for BA role and found ACT to be a better option so withdrew SA SS and applied for ACT SS.
> 
> 3) Spouse's functional english proof - I thought it'll be very challenging to get univ. letter from IGNOU Delhi (MBA course) but once I found the right regional centre (Noida), it was very easy. They were very co-operative.
> 
> Now, the second phase of my project starts - research into ACT job/other opportunities and revive old contacts/links in ACT, Australia. I plan to make a move sometime in Oct-Nov, 2013.
> 
> Thanks again and wish all the best to everyone!



Congratulation on your grant Amittal...best of luck for your future...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## amittal

thewall said:


> Congrates!
> 
> I see u r in Delhi, how/when did u cross MED hurdle (was not referred?)


Thanks thewall!

Ahh... I missed updating Med timelines...will edit it now. My Meds were done on 24th Dec 12 at Max Panchsheel Park and they uploaded the result on 27th Dec 12.


----------



## aneesh123

thewall said:


> Mate, sounds like u had same team or even CO as mine. I was asked Form80 on Dec 5th few weeks after CO allocation. But I m still stuck with Kids MED, also that Form80 link still there against my name.
> 
> cheers!


It was team 4 for me..and as I had mentioned earlier, the grant mail came from a CO who was different from the person assigned in the beginning...


----------



## rsingh

amittal said:


> Thanks thewall!
> 
> Ahh... I missed updating Med timelines...will edit it now. My Meds were done on 24th Dec 12 at Max Panchsheel Park and they uploaded the result on 27th Dec 12.


Congrats mate...  It was pretty quick process fr you.. You have my best wishes fr future...


----------



## VVV

Guys, to those of you who applied in early Dec:- do let us know when you hear from a CO  So those of us who applied during mid-late December and after can get an idea as to when we should expect a CO  Thanks a ton in advance and good luck to everyone!


----------



## findraj

VVV said:


> Guys, to those of you who applied in early Dec:- do let us know when you hear from a CO  So those of us who applied during mid-late December and after can get an idea as to when we should expect a CO  Thanks a ton in advance and good luck to everyone!


Thats why I have created a new thread!!


----------



## BOSSOT

amittal said:


> thanks thewall!
> 
> Ahh... I missed updating med timelines...will edit it now. My meds were done on 24th dec 12 at max panchsheel park and they uploaded the result on 27th dec 12.


regarding form 80

do we have to fill print sign scan and send to co e mail id 

allow me to thank you in advance


----------



## rkumar1

BOSSOT said:


> regarding form 80
> 
> do we have to fill print sign scan and send to co e mail id
> 
> allow me to thank you in advance


You can fill all details online in form but you would not be able to save it..what i did is i filled form online (i mean in pdf file which i have) printed it then signed it scanned the whole form again and sent to CO...


----------



## PRAFMADH

rsingh said:


> Yeah i am done with my medicals.. In your eVisa page, you must be getting *"Organise your health examination"* link. Just go through that link, answer few questions and choose your clinic. At the end, it will generate the reference letter. You can carry that letter with you and go ahead with meds from the chosen clinic.


Thanks for your reply. 

I am not getting option to choose clinic in "Organise your health examination" option. There are some question for which I need to select yes or no and at the bottom of page there is client declaration, save, submit and cancel button only. I do not see option to select medical clinic.


----------



## findraj

PRAFMADH said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I am not getting option to choose clinic in "Organise your health examination" option. There are some question for which I need to select yes or no and at the bottom of page there is client declaration, save, submit and cancel button only. I do not see option to select medical clinic.


There are radio buttons to choose clinic, once the radio buttons are chosen then it takes you to the client declaration..if this is not the case then some technical error


----------



## moment

Hi,

Guys I need your help here. I have 3 employers for my last 10 years of experience.

Will the CO contact my employers to check my reference letters details or not ????

Please answer me as I have not informed any of them yet specially my current employer.

That will be embarrassing for me !!!!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## BOSSOT

rkumar1 said:


> you can fill all details online in form but you would not be able to save it..what i did is i filled form online (i mean in pdf file which i have) printed it then signed it scanned the whole form again and sent to co...


thanks mate, in form 80 question no 4 states did you use the passport to enter do we have to say not applicable and question no 20 add where i will be aus 22 details of some contact, i dont have any contact there what do i do

thanks boss send me your mail n contact no in my pm plz


----------



## superm

moment said:


> Hi,
> 
> Guys I need your help here. I have 3 employers for my last 10 years of experience.
> 
> Will the CO contact my employers to check my reference letters details or not ????
> 
> Please answer me as I have not informed any of them yet specially my current employer.
> 
> That will be embarrassing for me !!!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance


He may do that.. But not certainly.


----------



## jrompeeris

amittal said:


> hello everyone!
> 
> A huge thanks to this forum and each and every member for their support and guidance. My 190 visa application has been granted today.
> 
> I believe it has now become my habit, like many others, to keep helping new members on this forum in every way possible and not disappear once visa has been granted.
> 
> i have posted detailed time-line below:
> 
> Occupation - ict business analyst (261111) : Working as itil consultant in india
> visa subclass - 190 (act sponsored)
> co - team 2 (initials - sb)
> acs applied - 29th jul 12
> acs +ve - 30th aug 12
> act ss applied - 6th nov 12
> act ss approved - 2nd dec 12
> 190 visa lodged - 6th dec 12
> pccs - india (10-dec-12), us (30-nov-12), uk (still processing)
> co allocated - 18th dec 12
> addl. Docs requested (80, medical, spouse functional english proof) - 24th dec 12
> addl. Docs submitted - 26th dec 12 (except for spouse functional english)
> co asked for spouse functional english proof again - 2nd jan 13
> submitted univ. Letter for spouse's english proof - 8th jan 13
> visa granted - 9th jan 13
> 
> it was a pretty quick process, except for few hiccups as mentioned below:
> 
> 1) pre qualification experience - i have 7+ yrs exp acknolwedged by acs but i completed bachelors in 2010 bringing down my score from 65 to 55. So, i cancelled my 189 eoi and went for state sponsorship to gain 60 points.
> 
> 2) sa state sponsorship - i had earlier applied for sa ss and waited for 40 days before realizing that i'll not be able to make it through sa for ba role and found act to be a better option so withdrew sa ss and applied for act ss.
> 
> 3) spouse's functional english proof - i thought it'll be very challenging to get univ. Letter from ignou delhi (mba course) but once i found the right regional centre (noida), it was very easy. They were very co-operative.
> 
> Now, the second phase of my project starts - research into act job/other opportunities and revive old contacts/links in act, australia. I plan to make a move sometime in oct-nov, 2013.
> 
> Thanks again and wish all the best to everyone!



congratz....


----------



## Ghostride

amittal said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> A huge thanks to this forum and each and every member for their support and guidance. My 190 visa application has been granted today.
> 
> I believe it has now become my habit, like many others, to keep helping new members on this forum in every way possible and not disappear once visa has been granted.
> 
> I have posted detailed time-line below:
> 
> Occupation - ICT Business Analyst (261111) : Working as ITIL Consultant in India
> Visa Subclass - 190 (ACT Sponsored)
> CO - Team 2 (Initials - SB)
> ACS Applied - 29th Jul 12
> ACS +ve - 30th Aug 12
> ACT SS Applied - 6th Nov 12
> ACT SS Approved - 2nd Dec 12
> 190 Visa Lodged - 6th Dec 12
> PCCs - India (10-Dec-12), US (30-Nov-12), UK (Still processing)
> CO Allocated - 18th Dec 12
> Addl. Docs Requested (80, Medical, Spouse Functional English proof) - 24th Dec 12
> Addl. Docs Submitted - 26th Dec 12 (except for Spouse functional English)
> CO asked for Spouse functional English proof again - 2nd Jan 13
> Submitted Univ. letter for Spouse's English proof - 8th Jan 13
> Visa Granted - 9th Jan 13
> 
> It was a pretty quick process, except for few hiccups as mentioned below:
> 
> 1) Pre Qualification Experience - I have 7+ yrs exp acknolwedged by ACS but I completed bachelors in 2010 bringing down my score from 65 to 55. So, I cancelled my 189 EOI and went for State Sponsorship to gain 60 points.
> 
> 2) SA State Sponsorship - I had earlier applied for SA SS and waited for 40 days before realizing that I'll not be able to make it through SA for BA role and found ACT to be a better option so withdrew SA SS and applied for ACT SS.
> 
> 3) Spouse's functional english proof - I thought it'll be very challenging to get univ. letter from IGNOU Delhi (MBA course) but once I found the right regional centre (Noida), it was very easy. They were very co-operative.
> 
> Now, the second phase of my project starts - research into ACT job/other opportunities and revive old contacts/links in ACT, Australia. I plan to make a move sometime in Oct-Nov, 2013.
> 
> Thanks again and wish all the best to everyone!


Congrats mate. Now u can party!


----------



## faazi_khan

*Congrats*

Dear RR

Many many congrats on getting the grant. Please tell me did u include or wife or any other dependents in the application ????

OR 

U applied as a single applicant ????


----------



## faazi_khan

Dear IPS

Many many congrats on getting the grant. Please tell me did u include or wife or any other dependents in the application ????

OR 

U applied as a single applicant ????


----------



## bharatjain

PRAFMADH said:


> oh okee, then I guess we can relax for at least 4-5 weeks more...
> 
> Are you located in India? Did you got your medicals done? Did they asked for any HAP letter?
> 
> authorised physician in India is asking me to choose his clinic name while generating reference letter for medicals on visa website; He is saying then only my TRN will go to his clinic through e-health software.
> 
> Did you have similar experience?


Yes that is correct. I had chosen National Dialysis Center, Chandigarh initially but they told me doctor is not available for 15 days, choose some other clinic or wait. Then I clicked on Organise Health Check Link again and it gave me a list of clinics to reschedule. I started calling rest of the clinics one by one and Max Hospital Chandigarh told me they had the slot for that day. I just selected Max Hospital from the list and the guy confirmed that my TRN is visible to him now. He asked me to change the hospital for wife and kid too and then their TRN was visible too.


----------



## superm

Why I don't see anyone getting any CO? 
Or people are not reporting not sure why?


----------



## shachi

Hi All,

Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- *I received my grant letter!!!*  arty:

This forum has been amazing and thank you each and everyone of you and for your valuable help and support.



@ The Wall: I am sure you're next  If not this week, I am sure the next!


----------



## PRAFMADH

bharatjain said:


> Yes that is correct. I had chosen National Dialysis Center, Chandigarh initially but they told me doctor is not available for 15 days, choose some other clinic or wait. Then I clicked on Organise Health Check Link again and it gave me a list of clinics to reschedule. I started calling rest of the clinics one by one and Max Hospital Chandigarh told me they had the slot for that day. I just selected Max Hospital from the list and the guy confirmed that my TRN is visible to him now. He asked me to change the hospital for wife and kid too and then their TRN was visible too.


thanks for the reply.


----------



## findraj

shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- *I received my grant letter!!!*  arty:
> 
> This forum has been amazing and thank you each and everyone of you and for your valuable help and support.
> 
> 
> 
> @ The Wall: I am sure you're next  If not this week, I am sure the next!


COngratulations Shachi!!!!!!!! We are having some sort of a Continuous Celebration!!


----------



## shachi

Thanks Findraj. I am guessing they have started processing all the backlogged applications. BTW- the grant letter was issued by another CO and not the one that I was assigned.


----------



## rsingh

shachi said:


> Thanks Findraj. I am guessing they have started processing all the backlogged applications. BTW- the grant letter was issued by another CO and not the one that I was assigned.


Congrats mate. :clap2:


----------



## BOSSOT

rkumar1 said:


> You can fill all details online in form but you would not be able to save it..what i did is i filled form online (i mean in pdf file which i have) printed it then signed it scanned the whole form again and sent to CO...


URGENT PLZ RESPOND
thanks mate, in form 80 question no 4 states did you use the passport to enter do we have to say not applicable and question no 20 add where i will be aus 22 details of some contact, i dont have any contact there what do i do

thanks boss send me your mail n contact no in my pm plz


----------



## VVV

shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- *I received my grant letter!!!*  arty:
> 
> This forum has been amazing and thank you each and everyone of you and for your valuable help and support.
> 
> 
> 
> @ The Wall: I am sure you're next  If not this week, I am sure the next!


CONGRATZ!!!!!! :clap2:lane:All the best:flypig::flypig:


----------



## SERPIN

Loged app on Dec 5th thru subclass 189. Meds and PCC already done and all necessary docs uploaded. Still waiting for CO.
5 weeks of allocation period is almost over but I looks like it'll take another 1-2 weeks due to x-mas and newyears holiday


----------



## findraj

shachi said:


> Thanks Findraj. I am guessing they have started processing all the backlogged applications. BTW- the grant letter was issued by another CO and not the one that I was assigned.


oh!! Thats great news!!Its ok to mail CO once in a while!!

Lol still cant believe you sent a mail and they didnt bother to reply....Dont they send your Grant letter in Email? 

Or do we keep checking the application status every hour?


----------



## jrompeeris

shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- *I received my grant letter!!!*  arty:
> 
> This forum has been amazing and thank you each and everyone of you and for your valuable help and support.
> 
> 
> 
> @ The Wall: I am sure you're next  If not this week, I am sure the next!


Congrats Shachi.. All the best... lane:


----------



## Ghostride

shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- I received my grant letter!!!  arty:
> 
> This forum has been amazing and thank you each and everyone of you and for your valuable help and support.
> 
> @ The Wall: I am sure you're next  If not this week, I am sure the next!


Congrats shachi, party time now!


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> oh!! Thats great news!!Its ok to mail CO once in a while!!
> 
> Lol still cant believe you sent a mail and they didnt bother to reply....Dont they send your Grant letter in Email?
> 
> Or do we keep checking the application status every hour?


I thought the grant letter would have been emailed ;-) Hmmmm....


----------



## imam

BOSSOT said:


> regarding form 80
> 
> do we have to fill print sign scan and send to co e mail id
> 
> allow me to thank you in advance


what I did is that I created a saveable duplicate, because the original is not saveable. And then I filled it and signed it on the computer using the signature facility in the preview software of the Macbook. then I converted it to JPG and then back to PDF to make it uneditable and reduce its size. All this story just to avoid printing and scanning.


----------



## superm

shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- *I received my grant letter!!!*  arty:
> 
> This forum has been amazing and thank you each and everyone of you and for your valuable help and support.
> 
> 
> 
> @ The Wall: I am sure you're next  If not this week, I am sure the next!


Congrats Shachi..  partyy :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:


----------



## shachi

findraj said:


> oh!! Thats great news!!Its ok to mail CO once in a while!!
> 
> Lol still cant believe you sent a mail and they didnt bother to reply....Dont they send your Grant letter in Email?
> 
> Or do we keep checking the application status every hour?


They send a reply immediately stating that, a reply would be received in a matter of 7 working days. The actual grant letter has been received by my agent as he is authorized to receive e-mails on my behalf.


----------



## shachi

Ghostride said:


> I thought the grant letter would have been emailed ;-) Hmmmm....


It has been mailed to my agent


----------



## poyalrola

VVV said:


> Guys, to those of you who applied in early Dec:- do let us know when you hear from a CO  So those of us who applied during mid-late December and after can get an idea as to when we should expect a CO  Thanks a ton in advance and good luck to everyone!


I've lodged my app 24th Nov and still no CO. Holiday period has screwed up everything. :juggle: :ranger:


----------



## findraj

OOO!! So your Agent didnt tell you you got your grant?!?!?!


----------



## musaddaq

EOI Applied 189: September 11, 2012
Invitation : November 16, 2012
Application Lodged: December 10, 2012

Till time waiting for CO to be assigned


----------



## VVV

poyalrola said:


> I've lodged my app 24th Nov and still no CO. Holiday period has screwed up everything. :juggle: :ranger:


Oh! Did you call DIAC? Most guys had been told by DIAC that a CO has already been allocated...So, I am guessing you also must be having a CO already..


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello All,
Finally got my PCC yesterday after a lot of pain.
Update is that the PSK in Pune has stopped taking PCC aplications for applicants having existing passport address other than from Maharashtra.
I would rather say that is something good that they have done otherwise people have to go through a lot of harassment.


----------



## subhadipbose

*Checking Medical Status ??*

My and my spouse's Organise MED link disappeared today......is there a way to check the medical statuses for both of us ??


----------



## Ghostride

shachi said:


> It has been mailed to my agent


Oh, ok. Dats y u didnt receive it. Now I get it.


----------



## poyalrola

VVV said:


> Oh! Did you call DIAC? Most guys had been told by DIAC that a CO has already been allocated...So, I am guessing you also must be having a CO already..


Yeah that's a good idea, it's high time to chase them after. Otherwise I'll end up in getting mad checking mails and application status. I didn't go thru an agent - all done by myself. PCC is submitted, but can't check Med status without a damn CO. Hope I haven't done anything silly. :confused2:

Today morning I saw my app status reverted back to "Application Recieved" after being stagnated in "In Progress" for weeks. But now it has turned back to In Progress. I've seen folks reporting similar issues - so think this is a system glitch.

Fingers crossed....:clock:


----------



## Jit

rsingh said:


> Yeah i am done with my medicals.. In your eVisa page, you must be getting *"Organise your health examination"* link. Just go through that link, answer few questions and choose your clinic. At the end, it will generate the reference letter. You can carry that letter with you and go ahead with meds from the chosen clinic.


Hi,
In my case I applied online visa on 7 Jan 2012, but under the Organise your health examination link i can see only clinic located in India.

I understood as I am citizen of Ind this list is appearing under my login but currently I am working in Singapore so I want to go clinic located in Singapore.

Here in Singapore the clinics are asking me to get the reference letter - "answer few questions and choose your clinic. At the end, it will generate the reference letter" then how to get this letter?”

Thank you in advance.

Cheers
Jit


----------



## Lagoon

I spoke to DIAC immigration helpline today in the morning over the phone. They told me that there is a delay in assign CO for applicants because there were holidays in between, and that I can expect a CO to be assigned to me from 1 to 2 weeks maximum.

This was relieving as I haven't heard anything after my application was accepted. Just thought I'd share this information with you guys.


----------



## findraj

Lagoon said:


> I spoke to DIAC immigration helpline today in the morning over the phone. They told me that there is a delay in assign CO for applicants because there were holidays in between, and that I can expect a CO to be assigned to me from 1 to 2 weeks maximum.
> 
> This was relieving as I haven't heard anything after my application was accepted. Just thought I'd share this information with you guys.



Definitely Good News!!!


----------



## VVV

Lagoon said:


> I spoke to DIAC immigration helpline today in the morning over the phone. They told me that there is a delay in assign CO for applicants because there were holidays in between, and that I can expect a CO to be assigned to me from 1 to 2 weeks maximum.
> 
> This was relieving as I haven't heard anything after my application was accepted. Just thought I'd share this information with you guys.


Hi when did you submit the visa?


----------



## amittal

subhadipbose said:


> My and my spouse's Organise MED link disappeared today......is there a way to check the medical statuses for both of us ??


Try calling the clinic at which you appeared for medical tests. I was able to get a confirmation from them that they have uploaded it on DIAC website successfully and all reports are "perfect".


----------



## rkumar1

imam said:


> what I did is that I created a saveable duplicate, because the original is not saveable. And then I filled it and signed it on the computer using the signature facility in the preview software of the Macbook. then I converted it to JPG and then back to PDF to make it uneditable and reduce its size. All this story just to avoid printing and scanning.



thats good my friend...


----------



## rkumar1

BOSSOT said:


> URGENT PLZ RESPOND
> thanks mate, in form 80 question no 4 states did you use the passport to enter do we have to say not applicable and question no 20 add where i will be aus 22 details of some contact, i dont have any contact there what do i do
> 
> thanks boss send me your mail n contact no in my pm plz


check on Yes on Q 4
on 20 i left it blank and 
Q22 marked it NO


----------



## RR

subhadipbose said:


> My and my spouse's Organise MED link disappeared today......is there a way to check the medical statuses for both of us ??


if the link has disappeared that means doctor has successfully uploaded it to DIAC.


----------



## Shanki

Can someone please mention the states(or status) that the skillselect page and application page will show once the application is submitted?

I submitted my 189 on Jan 5. Eventhough I got a receipt for the payment, I did not get any mail
and also the attach documents link is not showing the co-applicants name. 
And the status in Invited.


----------



## Lagoon

VVV said:


> Hi when did you submit the visa?


My application was lodged on 29th November.


----------



## medso

shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- *I received my grant letter!!!*  arty:
> 
> This forum has been amazing and thank you each and everyone of you and for your valuable help and support.


Congrats Shachi.. :clap2::clap2::clap2: and all the best for your future journey...


----------



## sach_1213

Hi all, i had applied for visa 190 and my occupation is Conference and Event Organisors. I am owner of my firm and waiting for grant. But today i got call from australian Embassy for Inquiry and they conversate with me for atleast 10 - 15 min. They were continuosly asking abt my way of work, my duties and abt my staff. I had given answers with confidence but still feeling a little nervous by thinking whether all will go well or not. anybody with same experience pls share your thoughts


----------



## sach_1213

Hi all, i had applied for visa 190 and my occupation is Conference and Event Organisors. I am owner of my firm and waiting for grant. But today i got call from australian Embassy for Inquiry and they conversate with me for atleast 10 - 15 min. They were continuosly asking abt my way of work, my duties and abt my staff. I had given answers with confidence but still feeling a little nervous by thinking whether all will go well or not. anybody with same experience pls share your thoughts


----------



## aussiehunter

shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- I received my grant letter!!!  arty:
> 
> This forum has been amazing and thank you each and everyone of you and for your valuable help and support.
> 
> @ The Wall: I am sure you're next  If not this week, I am sure the next!


Congrats Sachi,

Seems like a lot of people on this forum getting grants all together )

Wonder if the CO is one of us guys  lol


----------



## ncheruk

Lagoon said:


> I spoke to DIAC immigration helpline today in the morning over the phone. They told me that there is a delay in assign CO for applicants because there were holidays in between, and that I can expect a CO to be assigned to me from 1 to 2 weeks maximum.
> 
> This was relieving as I haven't heard anything after my application was accepted. Just thought I'd share this information with you guys.


good to hear that.


----------



## ncheruk

Hi all,

Though i am following this site for quite some time..This is my first post in this site.. 

I have lodged my application on dec 5th.. .waiting for CO.
Did anyone assign with CO, who applied on or after dec 3rd


----------



## ncheruk

Is Form 80 mandatory for all? or is it based on type of visa and designation.
I dont see any link for form 80.


----------



## superm

ncheruk said:


> Is Form 80 mandatory for all? or is it based on type of visa and designation.
> I dont see any link for form 80.


it depends on your co. might ask.


----------



## AnneChristina

shachi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Last night out of frustration I e-mailed my CO to ask the status and was disappointed, only to see there wasn't a reply. There at my office desk I thought, why not see my eVisa portal once again; there I was -> so surprised and shocked ( my hands & legs are still shaking while I am typing this post and my colleagues are just staring at me- oops!)- *I received my grant letter!!!*  arty:
> 
> This forum has been amazing and thank you each and everyone of you and for your valuable help and support.
> 
> 
> 
> @ The Wall: I am sure you're next  If not this week, I am sure the next!


Many congratulations Shachi :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## hbsam01

Hi anyone in this thread from Ireland and have any experience / info to share about meds? I am in process of filling application form was invited on 7th jan. I am wondering if meds can be completed before co allocation and which is the best clinic to go to Dublin or Cork? We are based in Clare. 
Thanks


----------



## superm

3rd Dec applicant seem to have got Co today.. Hopefully he's 189 applicant. see this:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...134318-17th-december-invites-post1010655.html

Let's hope speed picks up from now on.


----------



## inquisitive1

sach_1213 said:


> Hi all, i had applied for visa 190 and my occupation is Conference and Event Organisors. I am owner of my firm and waiting for grant. But today i got call from australian Embassy for Inquiry and they conversate with me for atleast 10 - 15 min. They were continuosly asking abt my way of work, my duties and abt my staff. I had given answers with confidence but still feeling a little nervous by thinking whether all will go well or not. anybody with same experience pls share your thoughts


hi...
i have heard that if they have doubt than they may ask for some more evidences such as phototgraphs of events or some other documents which proves that u r working in the same field....in ur case,they didn't ask for that,..i think,this means they were satisfied,...dont worry,there will be a positive outcome...was the call from australia or from delhi(australian embassy)?...was it easy to converse with them with their accent in english?


----------



## Janneeyrre

superm said:


> 3rd Dec applicant seem to have got Co today.. Hopefully he's 189 applicant. see this:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/134318-17th-december-invites-post1010655.html
> 
> Let's hope speed picks up from now on.


The holidays feeling must be wearing off, it seems, which is great. 
Let us all be prepared with our documents.


----------



## imam

superm said:


> 3rd Dec applicant seem to have got Co today.. Hopefully he's 189 applicant. see this:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...134318-17th-december-invites-post1010655.html
> 
> Let's hope speed picks up from now on.


He's a 190 applicant from his other posts. But its a revival of hope too.


----------



## pomperth

Hi All,

Not a lot to report however I just thought I'd give you an update on the status.

Still awaiting my Ozzie police check, O/H has got his in the post (even though I sent mine first! Flaming cheek.) _*update, as I type this post Ozzie police check has come through!*_

Still awaiting UK police check; anyone that needs to get a UK police check done just make sure you chase them up as they are damn slow even though I paid for priority @ $135 each + postage. Fingers crossed that will be flying over the Indian Ocean soon towards Australia.

I'm arguing the toss with VETASSESS to send me a duplicate copy of my positive assessment as i haven't received the original yet and have since moved house & they want to charge me again $100 for the honour of their screw up. *sighs* As if I haven't paid out enough to them already.

No case officer assigned YET, I'm hoping we will have received police checks & VETASSESS paperwork through by then.

*Congrats to everyone who's been rubber stamped over the last few days, this is a marathon not a sprint.*


----------



## superm

Okay imam.. 
You also keep us updated . You are quite in front of line for Co allocation


----------



## imam

superm said:


> Okay imam..
> You also keep us updated . You are quite in front of line for Co allocation


will sure do. I hope that end of november applicants keep us updated too.


----------



## sach_1213

inquisitive1 said:


> hi...
> i have heard that if they have doubt than they may ask for some more evidences such as phototgraphs of events or some other documents which proves that u r working in the same field....in ur case,they didn't ask for that,..i think,this means they were satisfied,...dont worry,there will be a positive outcome...was the call from australia or from delhi(australian embassy)?...was it easy to converse with them with their accent in english?


Thanks for supporting words....... They brought positiveness to me.... Call was from australian embassy from new delhi and concerned authority was talking in hindi perfect hindi. Might be an indian doing enquiry on thr behalf


----------



## Lagoon

imam said:


> will sure do. I hope that end of november applicants keep us updated too.


I applied towards the end of Nov 2012 too. I spoke to DIAC helpline yesterday and was informed that the delay in allocating CO to us is because of the holiday season. They are not counting the holidays in the 5 weeks suggested time for CO allocation.

They assured that a CO will be assigned to me in 1 to 2 weeks maximum. I'll call them in 5 days again, and will update this thread. I'll also post an update here if a CO gets allocated to me. You guys do the same too.


----------



## poyalrola

imam said:


> will sure do. I hope that end of november applicants keep us updated too.


Sure, will update you folks as soon as a CO is seen in sight. (lodged Nov 24th).

I was thinking of giving a call to DIAC, but I'm now at SL, can't waste money on a foreign call only to wait 30mts and hear nothing but BS.


----------



## findraj

LOL Poyal, you are right


----------



## Lagoon

poyalrola said:


> Sure, will update you folks as soon as a CO is seen in sight. (lodged Nov 24th).
> 
> I'm now at SL,


Hey, just noticed that you're from SL! I am travelling to SL next week, and I was wondering if someone could provide some tips. Do you mind sending me a PM if you feel that it's OK for me to ask you some suggestions about exploring SL? I'll be there for a week.

Thanks,
Lagoon.


----------



## Kamarjahan

Hi All,

I have applied for 189 visa on Jan 5th till now I didnt recieve any acknowledgement.

Is this fine.

Regards
Kamar


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> Many congratulations Shachi :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hii Anne..

How are you?? 
Happy New year!!

Are you still in Germany or Back in Sydney..
I finally Got my Indian PCC... What about you??
It seems India is Better than USA...lol....

Regards
RK


----------



## AnneChristina

rkv146 said:


> Hii Anne..
> 
> How are you??
> Happy New year!!
> 
> Are you still in Germany or Back in Sydney..
> I finally Got my Indian PCC... What about you??
> It seems India is Better than USA...lol....
> 
> Regards
> RK


Haha, well, the FBI mailed it out Dec 12, but it had not arrived by Christmas and then my flatmate and I were both not there.
But my flatmate informed me yesterday that it has arrived by now; I just hope he scans it and sends it to me soon.
Congrats on getting your Indian PCC.


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, well, the FBI mailed it out Dec 12, but it had not arrived by Christmas and then my flatmate and I were both not there.
> But my flatmate informed me yesterday that it has arrived by now; I just hope he scans it and sends it to me soon.
> Congrats on getting your Indian PCC.


Cool.. I got the Grant also!!! Now I am an Australian Permanent Resident...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/137947-visa-granted-journey-begins.html

Regards
RK


----------



## AnneChristina

rkv146 said:


> Cool.. I got the Grant also!!! Now I am an Australian Permanent Resident...
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/137947-visa-granted-journey-begins.html
> 
> Regards
> RK


That's great! Many congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bharatjain

Hi Guys,

I think this might be useful for some of u who do not wish to fill the Form 80 in one seating and also to those who do want to take printouts and waste paper. Download PDF XChange Viewer and install it Tracker Software Products :: Product . Open a copy of Form 80 in PDF XChange Viewer. The contents of Form 80 can now be saved. The only page which needs to be printed and scanned is the signature page, page 17. Use any PDF print driver(I use PrimoPDF(PDF Converter — #1 Free PDF Creator — PrimoPDF) to print page 1-16 from Form 80, then append scanned page 17 to the same PDF and then append page 18 of Form 80 to the same PDF.

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## rkv146

AnneChristina said:


> That's great! Many congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:



Thank you....
I think you would also be getting it very soon.....

Regards
RK


----------



## bharatjain

*Form 80 Question 11*

Hi Guys,

I have renewed my passport. So effectively I have 2 passports. 1st Passport - Issued in Sep 2003 - was scheduled to expire in Sep 2013. I got it renewed in Dec 2012. So now 1st passport is in cancelled state. What should I fill as date of expiry in Form 80 Question 11 for the 1st passport Sep 2013 or the day on which it was cancelled i.e the date when I applied for renewal.

Thanks
Bharat


----------



## bharatjain

*Form 80 Question 11*

Hi Guys,

I have renewed my passport. So effectively I have 2 passports. 1st Passport - Issued in Sep 2003 - was scheduled to expire in Sep 2013. I got it renewed in Dec 2012. So now 1st passport is in cancelled state. What should I fill as date of expiry in Form 80 Question 11 for the 1st passport Sep 2013 or the day on which it was cancelled i.e the date when I applied for renewal. 

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## vn143

bharatjain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have renewed my passport. So effectively I have 2 passports. 1st Passport - Issued in Sep 2003 - was scheduled to expire in Sep 2013. I got it renewed in Dec 2012. So now 1st passport is in cancelled state. What should I fill as date of expiry in Form 80 Question 11 for the 1st passport Sep 2013 or the day on which it was cancelled i.e the date when I applied for renewal.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharat


Hi Bharat
Fill all the details of your new passport. I have also renewed my passport in December 2012, i have filled all the forms with new passport.


----------



## vn143

Hi All,

Anyone who submitted application after 25 Dec and still looking for CO allocation.
I have uploaded all my documents including PCC & form 80. Medical completed on 05 Jan 2013. I am just waiting for CO allocation.

I have also mailed to health strategies for " Medical upload" follow up.


----------



## kubersethi

sach_1213 said:


> Thanks for supporting words....... They brought positiveness to me.... Call was from australian embassy from new delhi and concerned authority was talking in hindi perfect hindi. Might be an indian doing enquiry on thr behalf


Hi guys, can I call up the Aussie embassy in deł
Li to chase up pcc? Last time it took 4 days and this time it has been referred to India for some reason  it's been almost a month now. Also in the immigration website it says its valid for 12 months?


----------



## tshanmuganathan

bharatjain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have renewed my passport. So effectively I have 2 passports. 1st Passport - Issued in Sep 2003 - was scheduled to expire in Sep 2013. I got it renewed in Dec 2012. So now 1st passport is in cancelled state. What should I fill as date of expiry in Form 80 Question 11 for the 1st passport Sep 2013 or the day on which it was cancelled i.e the date when I applied for renewal.
> 
> Thanks
> Bharat


Even I have the same question !


----------



## VVV

vn143 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone who submitted application after 25 Dec and still looking for CO allocation.
> I have uploaded all my documents including PCC & form 80. Medical completed on 05 Jan 2013. I am just waiting for CO allocation.
> 
> I have also mailed to health strategies for " Medical upload" follow up.


Hi, People who have submitted during late November are yet to receive COs...So, I guess we have to wait for sometime....I am hoping we could atleast get one by end Jan/early Feb


----------



## bharatjain

vn143 said:


> Hi Bharat
> Fill all the details of your new passport. I have also renewed my passport in December 2012, i have filled all the forms with new passport.


Thanks a lot for the info. a friend of mine just said clarified this needs to be filled only if there are 2 passports of different nationalities.


----------



## bharatjain

tshanmuganathan said:


> Even I have the same question !


People from www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...991-subclass-189-invites-awaiting-co-230.html say that only current passport is required to be filled in Question 1. Also a friend of mine(already granted 190 visa) says Question 11 is relevant for those having multiple current passports of different nationalities


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> 3rd Dec applicant seem to have got Co today.. Hopefully he's 189 applicant. see this:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...134318-17th-december-invites-post1010655.html
> 
> Let's hope speed picks up from now on.


Thanks superm for staying tuned and sharing info. Appreciate it.


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> Thanks superm for staying tuned and sharing info. Appreciate it.


Hey Sameera - how are you doing?
What's new?
Plz share as soon as you get CO .. hoping it would be very soon 
I see you got PCC - congrats


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> Hey Sameera - how are you doing?
> What's new?
> Plz share as soon as you get CO .. hoping it would be very soon
> I see you got PCC - congrats


I am doing good. Quite relaxed and waiting for CO. With holidays I think the allocation can even be pushed back to end Jan therefore no need been so impatient about it I suppose. Yeah PCC are sorted out and thats a big relief. Only pending is Medicals which I am planning to do only upon CO allocation.

Yeah will surely post here once a CO is allocated.

All the best.


----------



## sach_1213

Hi guys, i got a mail from CO and he said that my application is being processed and will contact me if they require anything else. also they wrote that *I CAN SEE YOUR MEDICALS HAVE BEEN UNDERTAKEN*. Now what that means now .......... r they referred or CO is seeing them. Pls Advice


----------



## sach_1213

Hi guys, i got a mail from CO and he said that my application is being processed and will contact me if they require anything else. also they wrote that *I CAN SEE YOUR MEDICALS HAVE BEEN UNDERTAKEN*. Now what that means now .......... r they referred or CO is seeing them. Pls Advice


----------



## findraj

sach_1213 said:


> Hi guys, i got a mail from CO and he said that my application is being processed and will contact me if they require anything else. also they wrote that *I CAN SEE YOUR MEDICALS HAVE BEEN UNDERTAKEN*. Now what that means now .......... r they referred or CO is seeing them. Pls Advice


CO has received the medicals.....simple...Patience!


----------



## imam

sach_1213 said:


> Hi guys, i got a mail from CO and he said that my application is being processed and will contact me if they require anything else. also they wrote that *I CAN SEE YOUR MEDICALS HAVE BEEN UNDERTAKEN*. Now what that means now .......... r they referred or CO is seeing them. Pls Advice


Thats great COs are coming. There is no indication in what he said that your medicals have been referred so worry not.


----------



## imam

Some 189 applicant who applied on 23 Nov posted on another thread that he got his grant yesterday.


----------



## bharatjain

*Form 80*

One more question. Guys, whats the general trend on Form 80. Was everyone or rather a large percentage of the people who got grants recently or got a CO allocated recently asked for Form 80. If yes then I guess it would be a good idea to invest time on Form 80 now and front load it...


----------



## poyalrola

imam said:


> Some 189 applicant who applied on 23 Nov posted on another thread that he got his grant yesterday.


Could you pls share the link/URL?


----------



## RR

bharatjain said:


> One more question. Guys, whats the general trend on Form 80. Was everyone or rather a large percentage of the people who got grants recently or got a CO allocated recently asked for Form 80. If yes then I guess it would be a good idea to invest time on Form 80 now and front load it...


It only takes 10-15 mins. to fill this form-80 max. 30 mins.... so it is worth investing that time. Even i filled form-80 and kept it ready. C/O didn't ask though.


----------



## imam

poyalrola said:


> Could you pls share the link/URL?


here it is 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/137947-visa-granted-journey-begins-2.html

karmur2012 in page 2


----------



## bharatjain

RR said:


> It only takes 10-15 mins. to fill this form-80 max. 30 mins.... so it is worth investing that time. Even i filled form-80 and kept it ready. C/O didn't ask though.


Thanks RR. The only roadblocks which I am facing in Form 80 is explanation of the period of unemployment I practically have an employment period after every job. They need 2 things for the period of unemployment - 6, 8, 3 and 1 month(current)

1. How I occupied my time
2. How I supported myself

Any suggestions


----------



## RR

bharatjain said:


> Thanks RR. The only roadblocks which I am facing in Form 80 is explanation of the period of unemployment I practically have an employment period after every job. They need 2 things for the period of unemployment - 6, 8, 3 and 1 month(current)
> 
> 1. How I occupied my time
> 2. How I supported myself
> 
> Any suggestions


Tricky situation... I request some expat member would help you in this regard. Letz hope that C/O never asks you form-80....


----------



## Srg

Hi Folks,

Today I called DIAC to know the status of my application. The good news is that a CO has already been allocated from yesterday. 

Best Of luck for people who are waiting for the CO allocation.

Cheers,


----------



## superm

Srg said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I called DIAC to know the status of my application. The good news is that a CO has already been allocated from yesterday.
> 
> Best Of luck for people who are waiting for the CO allocation.
> 
> Cheers,


wow - congrats.. 
Brace yourself... COs are everywhere now...


----------



## Srg

Thanks Superm, hope you will get the CO allocated soon.

All d best.

Cheers,


----------



## softwareengineer

Hello

I have some issues in filling up the GSM 189 subclass application online.

Please answer what should i fill in these

1. Intended State of Residence in Australia ?
As i am not sure of which place would i relocate to in Australia. I cant tell this at the moment.

2. Present Designation Experience Period To period ?
As my present designation spans from 2011 till date. If i dont keep "To" date in this application, then there is a validation error on page to fill that up before proceeding. Should i keep today's date in there ?

3. Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
As i am overseas right now. And i dnt have any dependents in the application at the moment. So should i give my permanent address back in India till 2011 since i flied overseas ?

4. Where do we need to upload all the documents along with PCC and Medical ? As i could not find that until the payment page of my visa application.


Please help me with this questions helping me avoid any delays in lodging my application.

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## shachi

I love to see that hidden smile in everyone whenever there is a correspondence from DIAC stating that they are alive!! :grouphug:


----------



## hh283

This seems to be the longest wait ever! I really hope that they will start assigning CO to Dec applicants soon. Will need that for my Singapore COC


----------



## marichelle

:ranger: ah!!! hope we are also next in line, ack 04/12, 189 visa....

:juggle:


----------



## Lagoon

Hi, my answers are inline in red.



softwareengineer said:


> Hello
> 
> 1. Intended State of Residence in Australia ?
> 
> You can just put "unknown" there.
> 
> 2. Present Designation Experience Period To period ?
> As my present designation spans from 2011 till date.
> 
> Just put the date on which you're filling the application. You can use the last section (section J?) of the form to mention that this is your present job.
> 
> 3. Previous countries of residence
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> As i am overseas right now. And i dnt have any dependents in the application at the moment. So should i give my permanent address back in India till 2011 since i flied overseas ?
> Just answer yes, and clearly mention the to and from dates and corresponding country you were in. As you don't have migrating dependents now, you don't have to worry about that. But, you MUST provide all the information about where you've lived. You also may need to provide police clearance certificate from all of those countries you've lived in the past 5 years (check this - it may be 10 years)
> 
> 4. Where do we need to upload all the documents along with PCC and Medical ? As i could not find that until the payment page of my visa application.
> Have you submitted visa application and completed the payment or not? These links appear after your application is submitted. You can upload the medical reports, but they will wait until the hospital uploads it directly to them.


----------



## softwareengineer

Thanks a lot Lagoon.

All points clear as of now. 

But the one with the countries i have lived. I have been to few European countries as a tourist for maximum of 7 days in one country. I had stayed in hotels. Do i need to keep that as well in the application ? Or just the one where i stayed for a longer period like i did in India.

Please suggest.


----------



## luckyali111

Please tell me which number to call the DIAC and what all info they want. i am awaiting CO and want to know where i am in queue.


----------



## aussiehunter

softwareengineer said:


> Thanks a lot Lagoon.
> 
> All points clear as of now.
> 
> But the one with the countries i have lived. I have been to few European countries as a tourist for maximum of 7 days in one country. I had stayed in hotels. Do i need to keep that as well in the application ? Or just the one where i stayed for a longer period like i did in India.
> 
> Please suggest.


that won't be required se 
just the country of your residence not travel :focus:


----------



## srikarasu

Eagerly waiting for the CO allocation


ACS 4 Oct IELTS : 6.5 l EOI App: 4th Nov 189 Subcls Points:60 Invite :3 dec, 2012 Ldgd : 14 Dec, 2012 ACK 14 Dec, 2012 PCC (SELF) Dec 24, 2012, PCC(WIFE) - In Progress Medicals: 8 Jan, 2013 CO: :ranger:


----------



## FuBU

189 applied on Nov 7th, CO assigned on 10th Dec, all docs uploaded before 10th, no grant yet :-(

My meds were paper based and not eHealth, does it take longer? Agent asking me to take a chill pill.....

:-(


----------



## thewall

FuBU said:


> 189 applied on Nov 7th, CO assigned on 10th Dec, all docs uploaded before 10th, no grant yet :-(
> 
> My meds were paper based and not eHealth, does it take longer? Agent asking me to take a chill pill.....
> 
> :-(


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1

i can see one Paper done in 48days,


----------



## rkumar1

Friends finally the Magic moment came in my inbox today evening with Grant letter. I don't know till now how many times i checked it..I am so happy..can't explain in word...

I would like to say big thanks to all of you guys who helped me and guided throughout the process....best of luck to all my friends and wish you all get you letters soon...


----------



## Mathew26

Congrats Kumar... Nice to hear........


----------



## rkumar1

Mathew26 said:


> Congrats Kumar... Nice to hear........



Thanks Mathew26...


----------



## FuBU

thewall said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AitXkxsiXhu_dDV6TEpzZ2l6a0hOMVByTXdvbElGU0E#gid=1
> 
> i can see one Paper done in 48days,


:-( just need to be patient that's all. Agent told me there is no change in the status. Just need to wait.


----------



## superm

rkumar1 said:


> Friends finally the Magic moment came in my inbox today evening with Grant letter. I don't know till now how many times i checked it..I am so happy..can't explain in word...
> 
> I would like to say big thanks to all of you guys who helped me and guided throughout the process....best of luck to all my friends and wish you all get you letters soon...


Congrats rKumar! partyyy ... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## vimal190

Hi All,

I see lot of information available on this forum, thanks everyone for sharing.

I need some help/information/suggestion for my case. I got invite for 189 on 16 Nov.
Application completed on 27 Nov, Ack on 27 Nov. When I uploaded document after ack the status of documents remained 'Recommended'. On 21st Dec some technical fix was deployed by DIAC after which my EOI got suspended, documents uploaded on/after 21st Dec got 'Required' status. Is this normal? Is everything normal with my application? I notice many people got CO assigned but I'm still waiting. Where/whom shall I contact to get status of my application?

Please help!


Regards,


----------



## opfian

rkumar1 said:


> Friends finally the Magic moment came in my inbox today evening with Grant letter. I don't know till now how many times i checked it..I am so happy..can't explain in word...
> 
> I would like to say big thanks to all of you guys who helped me and guided throughout the process....best of luck to all my friends and wish you all get you letters soon...





Congrats dude!!!:clap2:


----------



## Mad123

Hi All,

I have received communication from CO yesterday(10/1). He has requested for Photographs and Spouse Functional English evidence. Can anyone please specify whether I can submit all her educational certificates from 10'th class to Masters as an evidence. 

My Details below :
Application Lodged on 20 Nov
CO Allocated : 10 'th Jan.

Thanks


----------



## AnneChristina

rkumar1 said:


> Friends finally the Magic moment came in my inbox today evening with Grant letter. I don't know till now how many times i checked it..I am so happy..can't explain in word...
> 
> I would like to say big thanks to all of you guys who helped me and guided throughout the process....best of luck to all my friends and wish you all get you letters soon...


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ghostride

Mad123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received communication from CO yesterday(10/1). He has requested for Photographs and Spouse Functional English evidence. Can anyone please specify whether I can submit all her educational certificates from 10'th class to Masters as an evidence.
> 
> My Details below :
> Application Lodged on 20 Nov
> CO Allocated : 10 'th Jan.
> 
> Thanks


In order to prove functional english the spouse can either provide IELTS scoresheet (no less than 4.5 each) or prove that they have studied post higher secondary - diploma or degree for two or more years with all subjects in English.

As you have mentioned that your spouse has a Masters, you need to get a letter from either the course provider of Bachelors or course provider of Masters, stating that your spouse studied in their institution for **** Course, from *** Year to *** Year (which equates to 2 years or greater) and the medium for instructions for all the subjects was English. 

Such a letter is more than enough to prove functional english. You wouldn't need to provide the SSC or HSC certifications.


----------



## bonkler

Just got my CO assigned!!!. I lodged my 189 application on December 6th.

She asked me for "Evidence of Health" even though I have already done my Medicals and my exams were uploaded through eHealth (The link to organise the medical examinations is gone on my eVisa page). Is that normal?


----------



## Ghostride

bonkler said:


> Just got my CO assigned!!!. I lodged my 189 application on December 6th.
> 
> She asked me for "Evidence of Health" even though I have already done my Medicals and my exams were uploaded through eHealth (The link to organise the medical examinations is gone on my eVisa page). Is that normal?


New to me. Well, I guess you can always upload the medical booking receipt if it has a case number on it (I did mine in Aus and it does have a case number, other than the TRN). Hopefully someone who's already gone through this can shed some light.


----------



## mja123

bonkler said:


> Just got my CO assigned!!!. I lodged my 189 application on December 6th.
> 
> She asked me for "Evidence of Health" even though I have already done my Medicals and my exams were uploaded through eHealth (The link to organise the medical examinations is gone on my eVisa page). Is that normal?


What is the status of Evidence of health in your online application? Yes you can mail them the medical receipts...


----------



## VVV

:flypig::flypig::flypig:


rkumar1 said:


> Friends finally the Magic moment came in my inbox today evening with Grant letter. I don't know till now how many times i checked it..I am so happy..can't explain in word...
> 
> I would like to say big thanks to all of you guys who helped me and guided throughout the process....best of luck to all my friends and wish you all get you letters soon...


CONGRATZ  All the best for everything ahead :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:


----------



## Shanki

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa on Jan 5th till now I didnt recieve any acknowledgement.
> 
> Is this fine.
> 
> Regards
> Kamar


Hi,

I also had applied on jan 5th and didn't get any acknowledgement. Also,
my wife and kid's name (co-applicants) is not shown in the attach documents list.

Was wondering whether to wait or contact them


----------



## imam

vimal190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I see lot of information available on this forum, thanks everyone for sharing.
> 
> I need some help/information/suggestion for my case. I got invite for 189 on 16 Nov.
> Application completed on 27 Nov, Ack on 27 Nov. When I uploaded document after ack the status of documents remained 'Recommended'. On 21st Dec some technical fix was deployed by DIAC after which my EOI got suspended, documents uploaded on/after 21st Dec got 'Required' status. Is this normal? Is everything normal with my application? I notice many people got CO assigned but I'm still waiting. Where/whom shall I contact to get status of my application?
> 
> Please help!
> 
> 
> Regards,


HI Vimal190,

Most of those who applied at the end of Nov are still waiting for CO but are the first in line so its ok if you didn't get one today you'll probably get one next week. As for the status changes, it normal even I have had the same issue and also many others. But you can call +61 1300 364 613 if you're out of patience


----------



## faazi_khan

Dear RR

Many many congrats on getting the grant. Please tell me did u include or wife or any other dependents in the application ????

OR 

U applied as a single applicant ????


----------



## sameera207

bonkler said:


> Just got my CO assigned!!!. I lodged my 189 application on December 6th.
> 
> She asked me for "Evidence of Health" even though I have already done my Medicals and my exams were uploaded through eHealth (The link to organise the medical examinations is gone on my eVisa page). Is that normal?


Congrats mate!!! Are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## sameera207

Ghostride said:


> In order to prove functional english the spouse can either provide IELTS scoresheet (no less than 4.5 each) or prove that they have studied post higher secondary - diploma or degree for two or more years with all subjects in English.
> 
> As you have mentioned that your spouse has a Masters, you need to get a letter from either the course provider of Bachelors or course provider of Masters, stating that your spouse studied in their institution for **** Course, from *** Year to *** Year (which equates to 2 years or greater) and the medium for instructions for all the subjects was English.
> 
> Such a letter is more than enough to prove functional english. You wouldn't need to provide the SSC or HSC certifications.


You could attached the Master's certificate too to further strengthen the evidence. I did that for my wife.


----------



## mandeepps

bonkler said:


> Just got my CO assigned!!!. I lodged my 189 application on December 6th.
> 
> She asked me for "Evidence of Health" even though I have already done my Medicals and my exams were uploaded through eHealth (The link to organise the medical examinations is gone on my eVisa page). Is that normal?


Yes....that is normal...Same thing happened in my application.
I think you are the first one in december who got co assigned....


----------



## Jit

Hi All,

Got an invetation on 17 Dec 2012, Applied for visa on 7th Jan 2013 got ack on same day now waiting for CO.

Cheers
Jit


----------



## mandeepps

rkv146 said:


> Cool.. I got the Grant also!!! Now I am an Australian Permanent Resident...
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/137947-visa-granted-journey-begins.html
> 
> Regards
> RK


congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sameera207

mandeepps said:


> Yes....that is normal...Same thing happened in my application.
> I think you are the first one in december who got co assigned....


There is another member "Srg" who had posted in this thread who had applied on 03/12 and got CO assigned.


----------



## rkv146

mandeepps said:


> congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Thank You... All the Best to you as well..

Regards
RK


----------



## malthe

rkv146 said:


> Thank You... All the Best to you as well..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hi,

How to know whether medicals are reffered or not.

Thanks.


----------



## sameera207

Srg said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I called DIAC to know the status of my application. The good news is that a CO has already been allocated from yesterday.
> 
> Best Of luck for people who are waiting for the CO allocation.
> 
> Cheers,


Thanks for the update buddy. All the best. WOuld you mind updating the below thread for everyone else's benifit.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...137696-co-assigned-december-applicants-8.html

Thanks


----------



## rkumar1

opfian said:


> Congrats dude!!!:clap2:


Thank you Opfian....


----------



## rkumar1

AnneChristina said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


I would like to give a big thanks to you Anne...


----------



## Ghostride

sameera207 said:



> You could attached the Master's certificate too to further strengthen the evidence. I did that for my wife.


Yeah true, more the better


----------



## rkumar1

VVV said:


> :flypig::flypig::flypig:
> 
> CONGRATZ  All the best for everything ahead :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:



Thank you VVV..


----------



## Anil

Srg said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today I called DIAC to know the status of my application. The good news is that a CO has already been allocated from yesterday.
> 
> Best Of luck for people who are waiting for the CO allocation.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi

have yot any email from CO?have you applied under 189 or 190


----------



## sameera207

rkumar1 said:


> Thank you Opfian....


Congrats buddy.....All the best for the rest


----------



## Srg

anil said:


> hi
> 
> have yot any email from co?have you applied under 189 or 190


Subclass - 189 
I haven't got any email from CO. The DIAC person told me that I have uploaded almost all docs, so it will take time to hear back from the CO.

Cheers,


----------



## praji

Applied on 1/12/12. No CO yet.


----------



## kinjalz

I think today immi has updated their allocation time. It is still 5 weeks for 189. Does it mean that anyone applied on 6th december should have CO allocated. Is there anyone who has applied for 189 before 6th and CO is not allocated???
Plz relly this would help other members who have applied after that.... like me ....


----------



## Anil

Srg said:


> Subclass - 189
> I haven't got any email from CO. The DIAC person told me that I have uploaded almost all docs, so it will take time to hear back from the CO.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Thanks for update. I also apllied on 3rd but no word from CO yet.Called DIAC on 8th but they told me it will take 2 more weeks bcz of Xmas.They didnt even ask for TRN number.They might be telling this generic statement to everyone


----------



## rkumar1

sameera207 said:


> Congrats buddy.....All the best for the rest


Thank you...


----------



## VVV

HI Srg,

Congratz on the CO allocation....Did you upload form 80...? I have also done my PCC and medicals...so wondering whether to front load Form 80 or wait for CO...one of my friends who heard from a CO today had not been asked for Form 80..


----------



## imam

Anil said:


> Hi Thanks for update. I also apllied on 3rd but no word from CO yet.Called DIAC on 8th but they told me it will take 2 more weeks bcz of Xmas.They didnt even ask for TRN number.They might be telling this generic statement to everyone


ّI applied on 3rd too. She took my TRN and told me you're close, CO will be assigned in a few days and then will contact me within 7 days. So maybe many of us already have COs but have not been contacted yet. And I am expected a delay in communication because I provided everything


----------



## permutation

Friends,
How do you deal with payslips not in English? Do you translate all yearsx12 payslips or just provide one from current employer as Booklet 6 suggests?


----------



## parul kaushik

hi there!

I got VIsa invite on 16th November, filled it on 25th december, still waiting for CO allotment? ANy idea how long will it take ? and after CO is assigned how long does it take for visa grant if u have all documents in place ?


----------



## sameera207

permutation said:


> Friends,
> How do you deal with payslips not in English? Do you translate all yearsx12 payslips or just provide one from current employer as Booklet 6 suggests?


About 3 per year of employment would do.


----------



## vn143

parul kaushik said:


> hi there!
> 
> I got VIsa invite on 16th November, filled it on 25th december, still waiting for CO allotment? ANy idea how long will it take ? and after CO is assigned how long does it take for visa grant if u have all documents in place ?



Hi
I have also lodged application on 28 Dec with all the documents. It is delaying due to Xmas Holidays. May be CO will be allocated next week.


----------



## Mad123

Hi,

Thanks for the updates. I have sent all Spouse educational certificates right from 10'th to Masters education just to be on safe side. 

CO has requested for passport photographs of applicants and spouse functional English language evidence. Does it mean that CO is OK with all other submitted educational, Experience letters, Medicals and Police clearances ?


----------



## Jit

bharatjain said:


> Thanks RR. The only roadblocks which I am facing in Form 80 is explanation of the period of unemployment I practically have an employment period after every job. They need 2 things for the period of unemployment - 6, 8, 3 and 1 month(current)
> 
> 1. How I occupied my time
> 2. How I supported myself
> 
> Any suggestions


Hi Bharat,

In my case I mentioned that I was looking for better role, supported with my saving.

Cheers
Jit


----------



## subhadipbose

Is there a way to find out whether CO has been allocated or not ??
I lodged my application on 27th Dec and its just been 2 weeks now.


----------



## subhadipbose

bharatjain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I think this might be useful for some of u who do not wish to fill the Form 80 in one seating and also to those who do want to take printouts and waste paper. Download PDF XChange Viewer and install it Tracker Software Products :: Product . Open a copy of Form 80 in PDF XChange Viewer. The contents of Form 80 can now be saved. The only page which needs to be printed and scanned is the signature page, page 17. Use any PDF print driver(I use PrimoPDF(PDF Converter — #1 Free PDF Creator — PrimoPDF) to print page 1-16 from Form 80, then append scanned page 17 to the same PDF and then append page 18 of Form 80 to the same PDF.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharat


Hey Bharat looking at your signature it seems we both are more or less having the same jobcode and lodged our applications at the same time....please do le me know if you get a CO alocated.......and moreover when are you planning to relocate ?


----------



## kinjalz

vn143 said:


> Hi
> I have also lodged application on 28 Dec with all the documents. It is delaying due to Xmas Holidays. May be CO will be allocated next week.


As oer thrir website... CO should be allocated in 5 weeks....your CO may be allocated in last week of jan or 1st week of feb.


----------



## superm

Mad123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the updates. I have sent all Spouse educational certificates right from 10'th to Masters education just to be on safe side.
> 
> CO has requested for passport photographs of applicants and spouse functional English language evidence. Does it mean that CO is OK with all other submitted educational, Experience letters, Medicals and Police clearances ?


should be ... lets hope he is.. !
Please update your signature with your timeline!


----------



## Srg

Anil said:


> Hi Thanks for update. I also apllied on 3rd but no word from CO yet.Called DIAC on 8th but they told me it will take 2 more weeks bcz of Xmas.They didnt even ask for TRN number.They might be telling this generic statement to everyone


Hi Anil,

You can call DIAC on Monday to check the status. The only difference between our applications is I have applied from Australia (onshore). This may be a reason for the delay.

Cheers,


----------



## bharatjain

subhadipbose said:


> Hey Bharat looking at your signature it seems we both are more or less having the same jobcode and lodged our applications at the same time....please do le me know if you get a CO alocated.......and moreover when are you planning to relocate ?


Hey Subhadip, sure I will let you know once CO is allocated. I am planning to relocate within 15-20 days of grant. How abt you? What r your plans?


----------



## Srg

VVV said:


> HI Srg,
> 
> Congratz on the CO allocation....Did you upload form 80...? I have also done my PCC and medicals...so wondering whether to front load Form 80 or wait for CO...one of my friends who heard from a CO today had not been asked for Form 80..


Hi VVV,

Yes, I have uploaded the Form 80 as many of my contacts got the request to upload the same from CO. 

Cheers,


----------



## sameera207

Mad123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the updates. I have sent all Spouse educational certificates right from 10'th to Masters education just to be on safe side.
> 
> CO has requested for passport photographs of applicants and spouse functional English language evidence. Does it mean that CO is OK with all other submitted educational, Experience letters, Medicals and Police clearances ?


He/She must be going through them. I believe first they go through the doc list to see the missing ones afterwards while those are been worked on by the applicant they must be checking the rest.


----------



## sameera207

Srg said:


> Hi Anil,
> 
> You can call DIAC on Monday to check the status. The only difference between our applications is I have applied from Australia (onshore). This may be a reason for the delay.
> 
> Cheers,


yeah..I've observed through the forum the fact that onshore applications get processed faster than offshore.


----------



## bharatjain

Jit said:


> Hi Bharat,
> 
> In my case I mentioned that I was looking for better role, supported with my saving.
> 
> Cheers
> Jit


Thanks Jit. thats a very straight forward answer. I think even I will go with that. The problem is that I have to explain it for 4 unemployment periods. This is what I have thought

1. 6 months - Took a break to tour India
2. 8 months - Searching for a job and upgrading my skill set.
3. 3 months - Looking for a better role in North India to relocate closer to native place.
4. 1.5 months - Planning to relocate to Melbourne and hence cannot commit on a new project.

Any thoughts?


----------



## RR

faazi_khan said:


> Dear RR
> 
> Many many congrats on getting the grant. Please tell me did u include or wife or any other dependents in the application ????
> 
> OR
> 
> U applied as a single applicant ????


Single applicant...


----------



## vn143

Hi All
I just checked my account, there is some activity in that.
Now , there is no attachments under "attachments" which i have front loaded including my PCC, & Form 80. Medical also completed on 5 JAN.
Also, Character assessment option is popped up.

Any problem with the site?


----------



## vn143

vn143 said:


> Hi All
> I just checked my account, there is some activity in that.
> Now , there is no attachments under "attachments" which i have front loaded including my PCC, & Form 80. Medical also completed on 5 JAN.
> Also, Character assessment option is popped up.
> 
> Any problem with the site?



Hi 
Again, i have checked all the names & attachments are deleted. Attach Document option is also deactivated.


----------



## bonkler

sameera207 said:


> Congrats mate!!! Are you an onshore applicant?


No. I'm applying from my home country ( Chile)


----------



## fringe123

Hi all,

I submitted my Visa application on 13th Dec (with SA SS). But I still haven't received an Acknowledgement. It has been almost one month. No ACK no CO. Also my agent says he sent a reminder asking for the acknowledgement, still no reply. Is it normal or should I be worried?


----------



## srinivas557

*Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO)*



imam said:


> ّI applied on 3rd too. She took my TRN and told me you're close, CO will be assigned in a few days and then will contact me within 7 days. So maybe many of us already have COs but have not been contacted yet. And I am expected a delay in communication because I provided everything


i applied on 30th nov , still no co yet .. i am planning for pcc this week and medicals after co is assigned


----------



## IPS

fringe123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my Visa application on 13th Dec (with SA SS). But I still haven't received an Acknowledgement. It has been almost one month. No ACK no CO. Also my agent says he sent a reminder asking for the acknowledgement, still no reply. Is it normal or should I be worried?


Dont worry but i think the best for you is to ask fire your consultant and handle your case your self.

In this way they have to give you your login details so that u can check... 

Seniors please suggesr, as his agent is a bluff master...

IPS~


----------



## dodoyos

fringe123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my Visa application on 13th Dec (with SA SS). But I still haven't received an Acknowledgement. It has been almost one month. No ACK no CO. Also my agent says he sent a reminder asking for the acknowledgement, still no reply. Is it normal or should I be worried?


Hi fringe, I submitted mine on 4th dec ( with SA SS too). No acknowledgement at all. Consultant is sleeping too.


----------



## fringe123

IPS said:


> Dont worry but i think the best for you is to ask fire your consultant and handle your case your self.
> 
> In this way they have to give you your login details so that u can check...
> 
> Seniors please suggesr, as his agent is a bluff master...
> 
> IPS~


Thanks a lot IPS. That's very true. My agent needs this :brick:


----------



## fringe123

dodoyos said:


> Hi fringe, I submitted mine on 4th dec ( with SA SS too). No acknowledgement at all. Consultant is sleeping too.


Hi dodoyos,

Then we are in the same boat. Please Let me know if you get any feed back.


----------



## IPS

fringe123 said:


> Thanks a lot IPS. That's very true. My agent needs this :brick:


Agents are sleeping they need this - 

:director::horn:

IPS~


----------



## ankurmahajan11

*HELP Required !!*

Guys,

I am stuck with an unusual situation...

Unable to submit my application...The Website just takes me to an empty page after the final application page ???? 

anyone facing similar issues ???


----------



## VVV

vn143 said:


> Hi
> Again, i have checked all the names & attachments are deleted. Attach Document option is also deactivated.


Hi, Unless they have finalized your case...Hopefully you will receive the grant letter soon   ....BTW, when did you apply? Would you mind updating your signature for the benefit of the rest of us


----------



## aussiehunter

ankurmahajan11 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am stuck with an unusual situation...
> 
> Unable to submit my application...The Website just takes me to an empty page after the final application page ????
> 
> anyone facing similar issues ???


Can you see the payment page or nothing at all ?

I faced this issue once. But then I changed my browser and all worked well


----------



## aussiehunter

*Form 80 & Acknowledgement*

I submitted my application 2 days back. 

But neither do I see any link for form 80 or any acknowledgement from DIAC ?

Is it what everyone faced or I'm on a different node ?


----------



## findraj

aussiehunter said:


> I submitted my application 2 days back.
> 
> But neither do I see any link for form 80 or any acknowledgement from DIAC ?
> 
> Is it what everyone faced or I'm on a different node ?




Acknowledgement is an email sent to you after applying, it is an auto generated mail.

Not everyone has to submit Form 80, it depends on the CO. or you can frontload it if you like.


----------



## dodoyos

fringe123 said:


> Hi dodoyos,
> 
> Then we are in the same boat. Please Let me know if you get any feed back.


Will do fringe.


----------



## rkumar1

Hi friends 

To whom we need to contact if we want to stamping on our passport (i know its not necessary to get stamp on passport) 
where we need to go
they will do stamping same day or need to wait for couple of days and how to pay fees ?


----------



## vn143

VVV said:


> Hi, Unless they have finalized your case...Hopefully you will receive the grant letter soon   ....BTW, when did you apply? Would you mind updating your signature for the benefit of the rest of us


I have applied on 28 Dec, i have front loaded all the documents including PCC & Form 80.


----------



## Janneeyrre

rkumar1 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> To whom we need to contact if we want to stamping on our passport (i know its not necessary to get stamp on passport)
> where we need to go
> they will do stamping same day or need to wait for couple of days and how to pay fees ?


To the nearest immigration office in your area. 
If you are outside Australia, you need to go to the nearest australian embassy.


----------



## superm

rkumar1 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> To whom we need to contact if we want to stamping on our passport (i know its not necessary to get stamp on passport)
> where we need to go
> they will do stamping same day or need to wait for couple of days and how to pay fees ?


I guess Oz embassy! call them up!


----------



## vn143

rkumar1 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> To whom we need to contact if we want to stamping on our passport (i know its not necessary to get stamp on passport)
> where we need to go
> they will do stamping same day or need to wait for couple of days and how to pay fees ?


Hi
I don't think stamping is required now. You have to carry grant letter with you. They can check E - VISA on line.


----------



## zamil525

aussiehunter said:


> Can you see the payment page or nothing at all ?
> 
> I faced this issue once. But then I changed my browser and all worked well


Just faced this issue 2 times today while trying with Firefox. Then used IE9 and I then could see the payment page.


----------



## rkv146

rkumar1 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> To whom we need to contact if we want to stamping on our passport (i know its not necessary to get stamp on passport)
> where we need to go
> they will do stamping same day or need to wait for couple of days and how to pay fees ?



Hii,

Please go through this link...

Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Obtaining Visa Label

Its going to cost you RS.4000 Per passport.

Regards
RK


----------



## aussiehunter

findraj said:


> Acknowledgement is an email sent to you after applying, it is an auto generated mail.
> 
> Not everyone has to submit Form 80, it depends on the CO. or you can frontload it if you like.


Thanks Raj,

auto generated mail ??? how long does it take on average to arrive ??? 2 days I havn't got it yet  is it a matter of concern ?? 

where can I find form 80 ? I see most people keep it ready well in advacne. 
So was wondering if I should be prepared ?? where can I get Form 80 from ? can this uploaded with other documents ?:ranger:


----------



## superm

aussiehunter said:


> Thanks Raj,
> 
> auto generated mail ??? how long does it take on average to arrive ??? 2 days I havn't got it yet  is it a matter of concern ??
> *nope - no concern. It takes usually anything between several minutes to 10 days. Some applicants received grant but no ack. so no worries.*
> where can I find form 80 ? I see most people keep it ready well in advacne.
> So was wondering if I should be prepared ?? where can I get Form 80 from ? can this uploaded with other documents ?:ranger:


comment in bold above.
Here's the form:
www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf
This form is something that CO might or might not ask from you. Not all people are asked for this but some do upload it prior to CO assignment just to save time laters.


----------



## superm

Hi All - 
Currently e-Visa site shows "application received" and all list of docs are gone. Basically seems their system is down. Can any body see their usual eVisa homepage in right condition?


----------



## Mathew26

Dear Friends,

Invitation-17th Dec(189, 60 points)
Application Lodged 18th dec
Ack-18th Dec

Status- Application received(no change in the status from 18th dec).

Today myself and my wife undergone the medical test.

hospital was unable to upload our test result/photo taken from the hospital due to some error in the system. They were asking us , have you tried for Australian visa earlier or have you done any other medical test for visa application. Obviously our answer was “No”.

Then they told they will send an email to ehealth and check it out why the error is popping up. Also they have confirmed that it will take minimum 15 days to get it done.


Does anyone faced the similar kind of issue during their medical. Please reply.......


----------



## fmasaud84

Hi,

i have lodged my application on 19th December and i had attached all the required documents which i could see as attached documents.

but today when i logged in, my all the attachments have disappeared 


do you have any idea about this ?


----------



## fmasaud84

superm said:


> Hi All -
> Currently e-Visa site shows "application received" and all list of docs are gone. Basically seems their system is down. Can any body see their usual eVisa homepage in right condition?


same here =)


----------



## superm

yup- their system seems down!


----------



## vimal190

imam said:


> HI Vimal190,
> 
> Most of those who applied at the end of Nov are still waiting for CO but are the first in line so its ok if you didn't get one today you'll probably get one next week. As for the status changes, it normal even I have had the same issue and also many others. But you can call +61 1300 364 613 if you're out of patience


I logged on to see my application again tonight, I notice that my application status is still 'In Progress', no change since 27 Nov, and all documents gone!!! Is the application status suppose to be 'In progress' after I made payment and uploaded all documents? Why cant I see all the documents? I can see view application and view receipt links though.


----------



## rkarthik1986

vimal190 said:


> I logged on to see my application again tonight, I notice that my application status is still 'In Progress', no change since 27 Nov, and all documents gone!!! Is the application status suppose to be 'In progress' after I made payment and uploaded all documents? Why cant I see all the documents? I can see view application and view receipt links though.


Even in my application all the docs are gone..


----------



## findraj

Yh same with me Vimal


----------



## vimal190

little relieved to know that I'm not the only one but little more anxious


----------



## Mathew26

I am able to see all the documents which I uploaded. My application status is "Application received". Hopefully whoever is not able to view the documents, back end CO verification has been done, and removed those documents.... I am assuming as there is no change in my application.... Hope for the best friends............

Can anyone reply for my question which I submitted on 8.26 PM IST today....


----------



## zakisaleem18

same here dudes... my heart skipped a beat to see the different ways the e-visa website was behaving... Nearly spent two hrs to upload the docs... I made the payment on the 9th Jan 2013.. My status was in-progress and now i see it says application received... just logged in to ask some one about this but seems like i have enough company and evidence not to worry about this issue...


Anyways is it ok to load the PCC formalities, form 80 and medical test upfront or wait for CO..... Also do we get some sort of acknowledgement mail from DIAC after the application is lodged...

Can some one throw light on the above please.

Regards,

Zaki


----------



## vimal190

zakisaleem18 said:


> same here dudes... my heart skipped a beat to see the different ways the e-visa website was behaving... Nearly spent two hrs to upload the docs... I made the payment on the 9th Jan 2013.. My status was in-progress and now i see it says application received... just logged in to ask some one about this but seems like i have enough company and evidence not to worry about this issue...
> 
> 
> Anyways is it ok to load the PCC formalities, form 80 and medical test upfront or wait for CO..... Also do we get some sort of acknowledgement mail from DIAC after the application is lodged...
> 
> Can some one throw light on the above please.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Zaki


As I heard from my frens who have their visa granted, it is ok if you send rest of the documents directly to CO afterwards. In my application upload documents button is disabled!!!


----------



## sach_1213

Mathew26 said:


> I am able to see all the documents which I uploaded. My application status is "Application received". Hopefully whoever is not able to view the documents, back end CO verification has been done, and removed those documents.... I am assuming as there is no change in my application.... Hope for the best friends............
> 
> Can anyone reply for my question which I submitted on 8.26 PM IST today....


Hi just want to know what u mean by CO VERIFICATION.... IS IT RELATED TO INQUIRY OR WHAT


----------



## superm

Hi again.. 
eVisa is back to normal! check now!


----------



## vimal190

thanks, yes it is back to normal now, do you know when does the status of application changes to 'application submitted'? mine has been showing 'in progress' since i started visa application.


----------



## superm

vimal190 said:


> thanks, yes it is back to normal now, do you know when does the status of application changes to 'application submitted'? mine has been showing 'in progress' since i started visa application.


it will be in same state I guess till last - I mean till Grant!
Rest more experienced people can say..


----------



## trucpham1911

Hi all,

Is it good news that i recieved from my CO a VAC2 invoice of 4250$ for my partner english skill. She said "this is the only outstanding thing in your application". Anyone have this experience? How long will it take a visa to be granted after my payment? Or this is only one of the steps and it means nothing? Please help.

My time line:
190 lodged 27/11/12 (in de facto relationship)
Co 17/12/12 (CO initial VL from brisbane team 33)
Med 20/12/12
Pcc 10/1/13
Vac2 request 11/1/13
Visa granted: not yet


----------



## omarau

i got my ack. Few minutes after i lodges my application i think it is.sent. Automaticaly keep following ur agent get him to.call diac to.find out ur exact status


----------



## kitty12

My application status was "application received" after visa charge payment, and then changed to "in progress" a few days later. It stayed "in progress" status until the grant email when the status changed to "finalised". Hope that help.


----------



## Mad123

superm said:


> Hi again..
> eVisa is back to normal! check now!


Hi Superm,

Are you sure that it is back to Normal ? I am not able to see any of my documents. My complete documents section disappeared but the status is still showing as "In Progress". Till yesterday, all my documents were showing and the status of all of them was "received". Not sure whether there is still an issue with site.

Can you please check again and confirm back. 

Thanks...


----------



## Mad123

Mad123 said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> Are you sure that it is back to Normal ? I am not able to see any of my documents. My complete documents section disappeared but the status is still showing as "In Progress". Till yesterday, all my documents were showing and the status of all of them was "received". Not sure whether there is still an issue with site.
> 
> Can you please check again and confirm back.
> 
> Thanks...


Hi Superm,

Now it is back to normal. Looks like some maintenance activity is still going on.


----------



## clarke

Same here. When I launched the application and it showed 'In progress' state. Now it showed 'Application received'.So, I'm confused. However, I could manage to launched application without much waiting.




zakisaleem18 said:


> same here dudes... my heart skipped a beat to see the different ways the e-visa website was behaving... Nearly spent two hrs to upload the docs... I made the payment on the 9th Jan 2013.. My status was in-progress and now i see it says application received... just logged in to ask some one about this but seems like i have enough company and evidence not to worry about this issue...
> 
> 
> Anyways is it ok to load the PCC formalities, form 80 and medical test upfront or wait for CO..... Also do we get some sort of acknowledgement mail from DIAC after the application is lodged...
> 
> Can some one throw light on the above please.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Zaki


----------



## vn143

*Health Examination link disappeared*

Hi All
I have checked my E Visa Login, my Health Examination link for all the family members has disappeared as i have front loaded all the documents. Yesterday, Character Assessment form link appeared, that too i front loaded. Status of all the documents have been changed to "Required" from "Recommended" including Helath & Character Assessment.

I havn't allocated any CO yet. Any Comments???????


----------



## mja123

vn143 said:


> Hi All
> I have checked my E Visa Login, my Health Examination link for all the family members has disappeared as i have front loaded all the documents. Yesterday, Character Assessment form link appeared, that too i front loaded. Status of all the documents have been changed to "Required" from "Recommended" including Helath & Character Assessment.
> 
> I havn't allocated any CO yet. Any Comments???????


good that you front loaded all docs.... co may not ask you any more docs... be patient


----------



## ncheruk

vn143 said:


> Hi
> Again, i have checked all the names & attachments are deleted. Attach Document option is also deactivated.


Dont be panic... Its the issue with site.. try again after sometime.. you will see all your documents again with links enabled.


----------



## vn143

mja123 said:


> good that you front loaded all docs.... co may not ask you any more docs... be patient


Hello
Thanks for the reply. Fingers are crossed....Just waiting for the good news...checking mail again n again.


----------



## jame13

Dear Friends,

My self and my wife completed the health check up y'day. My wife is pregnant and it is 8 weeks now. Gynacology doctor advised, not to go for any kind of X-Ray. We have done all other test except x-ray for my wife.However the doctor form the clinic confirmed, without X-Ray your medical will not be finalised and you will not be eligible for Visa. Is there any chance to avoid X-ray if we write to [email protected]. DId anyone faced similar kind if situation... Kindly advice and your comments are most welcome....... Please reply.... I applied on 18th dec(189). Still CO is not assigned......Plz reply ........


----------



## findraj

jame13 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My self and my wife completed the health check up y'day. My wife is pregnant and it is 8 weeks now. Gynacology doctor advised, not to go for any kind of X-Ray. We have done all other test except x-ray for my wife.However the doctor form the clinic confirmed, without X-Ray your medical will not be finalised and you will not be eligible for Visa. Is there any chance to avoid X-ray if we write to [email protected]. DId anyone faced similar kind if situation... Kindly advice and your comments are most welcome....... Please reply.... I applied on 18th dec(189). Still CO is not assigned......Plz reply ........


You have to wait till baby is born, then get xray of both baby and wife then your visa will be granted, I am sure, there is no exception to taking chest XRay..But you can always try to mail them, dont expect much though...


----------



## kitty12

your only option is to wait until your new born arrives and complete your medicals then. Just advise your CO about your change of situation once you got assigned one.


----------



## Anil

vn143 said:


> Hi All
> I have checked my E Visa Login, my Health Examination link for all the family members has disappeared as i have front loaded all the documents. Yesterday, Character Assessment form link appeared, that too i front loaded. Status of all the documents have been changed to "Required" from "Recommended" including Helath & Character Assessment.
> 
> I havn't allocated any CO yet. Any Comments???????


Hi

I clicked on "Organise Health check" link,filled the form and went clinic for medicals.My clinic uploaded medical results in the system after few days.You said CO asked for Health evidence.What we need to give them for Health evidence?

Do we also need to submit any health related documents?


----------



## sach_1213

trucpham1911 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it good news that i recieved from my CO a VAC2 invoice of 4250$ for my partner english skill. She said "this is the only outstanding thing in your application". Anyone have this experience? How long will it take a visa to be granted after my payment? Or this is only one of the steps and it means nothing? Please help.
> 
> My time line:
> 190 lodged 27/11/12 (in de facto relationship)
> Co 17/12/12 (CO initial VL from brisbane team 33)
> Med 20/12/12
> Pcc 10/1/13
> Vac2 request 11/1/13
> Visa granted: not yet



same co initials as of mine....CO asked me also pcc of my spouse on 08/01/13 and i sent it to her. just wanna know 1 thing that when co replied you, was the subject of mail started from *TRIM* and mail started from initials *IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT*. Just want to see whether its her usual way of replying or that is specially for me. One thing more does your status of documents changed or not. Mine same from day i got CO


----------



## fringe123

omarau said:


> i got my ack. Few minutes after i lodges my application i think it is.sent. Automaticaly keep following ur agent get him to.call diac to.find out ur exact status


Thank you omarau. Will try to call DAIC.


----------



## pomperth

Case officer assigned yesterday!!

Delighted!celebrated in true Ozzie style by having a beer and barbie.

STILL awaiting police checks from uk, oz & vetassess letter...gurrhhhh.... Everything is in the post so Im crossing my fingers everything will be uploaded by next Friday.


----------



## vn143

Anil said:


> Hi
> 
> I clicked on "Organise Health check" link,filled the form and went clinic for medicals.My clinic uploaded medical results in the system after few days.You said CO asked for Health evidence.What we need to give them for Health evidence?
> 
> Do we also need to submit any health related documents?


Hi
No, U dont have to submit anything, Your medicals will be uploaded directly in ur login by DIAC.


----------



## bonkler

Hi all,

My CO just wrote and told that she's waiting for the finalisation of your medicals. Does that mean that they have been referred??


----------



## superm

bonkler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My CO just wrote and told that she's waiting for the finalisation of your medicals. Does that mean that they have been referred??


Did your CO replied to your question about status? Or s/he just mailed as just information? - If it's just information mail then may be referred.

You can mail back to know expected time it would take to finalize politely.. that might give indication as to if referred or not..
Best of luck man - hope they are not referred!
Any minor/major health concerns ?


----------



## bonkler

superm said:


> Did your CO replied to your question about status? Or s/he just mailed as just information? - If it's just information mail then may be referred.
> 
> You can mail back to know expected time it would take to finalize politely.. that might give indication as to if referred or not..
> Best of luck man - hope they are not referred!
> Any minor/major health concerns ?


She replied after I emailed her a couple of documents (form 80, aussie PCC). She replied with that message. I *guess* they have been referred, but as her message wasn't clear, I email her back to get a confirmation. I also contacted health services to see whether everything was ok with my case.

I don't have any health concerns according to my doctor. From what I've read, a lot of people got their medical referrals these days.

Well, even if they take 2 months for that.. it's the final step on this journey.

cheers!


----------



## superm

Good to see you all positive ..

Did CO wrote back to confirm yet?
Hope you get grant soon. and keep up the spirit like that!


----------



## wong0390

dragonery said:


> Geez PCC is taking forever.
> 
> Got invited on 16/11
> I did PCC on 23/11.
> CO allocated on 12/12 and he only asked for PCC and everything else was fine...
> PCC sent out from HK on 19/12....
> 
> And i am still waiting... It's good how some of you guys can obtain PCC on the same day. The PCC of my country takes forever :/ (sad face)[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi dragonery,
> 
> Do you know if your HKCNCC has reached Australia yet. You should be getting the visa very soon. I applied my hkcncc on 18/12.


----------



## MECH89

does anyone know how long is the processing time for Iran which is a high risk country?
Can i postpone the entering time? I sent the medical test and pcc of mine about 2 weeks ago.
Du to some reason including financial problem i want to enter the Australia as much later as possible.


----------



## aussiehunter

zakisaleem18 said:


> same here dudes... my heart skipped a beat to see the different ways the e-visa website was behaving... Nearly spent two hrs to upload the docs... I made the payment on the 9th Jan 2013.. My status was in-progress and now i see it says application received... just logged in to ask some one about this but seems like i have enough company and evidence not to worry about this issue...
> 
> 
> Anyways is it ok to load the PCC formalities, form 80 and medical test upfront or wait for CO..... Also do we get some sort of acknowledgement mail from DIAC after the application is lodged...
> 
> Can some one throw light on the above please.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Zaki


I think we are on the same boat Zaki,

I submitted my application on the 10th..and the status changes from In Progress to Application Recieved..but today it shows as In Progress back again  

Any thoughts ? Also, I havn't received any confirmation/acknowledgement email till now...did u get a mail ?


----------



## aussiehunter

Guys,

does anyone has anyone got a list of docs to submit for 189 application ?

or should we just follow the checklist and upload the maximum documents we can ??? 

someone who has hired an agent might be able to help ??


----------



## bonkler

superm said:


> Good to see you all positive ..
> 
> Did CO wrote back to confirm yet?
> Hope you get grant soon. and keep up the spirit like that!


I wrote her on friday arvo, so I should hopefully get an answer next week. 

cheers


----------



## Janneeyrre

aussiehunter said:


> Guys,
> 
> does anyone has anyone got a list of docs to submit for 189 application ?
> 
> or should we just follow the checklist and upload the maximum documents we can ???
> 
> someone who has hired an agent might be able to help ??


Submitting all the required documents from the checklist would be a great idea.


----------



## superm

aussiehunter said:


> Guys,
> 
> does anyone has anyone got a list of docs to submit for 189 application ?
> 
> or should we just follow the checklist and upload the maximum documents we can ???
> 
> someone who has hired an agent might be able to help ??


Basically you need to load each doc that support all the points you claimed. 
. Here's a list you can refer. 
.1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents - certi from collg for spouse. 
3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant 
4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points - 
- Pay slips for All company
- Income tax docs for couple of years (Form 16 + Internal assessment docs form my company) - Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration 
- Reference letters from my company (Assuming from HR or Manager including Profile and Roles and responsibilities) 
5) Education related documents Principal Applicant only if IELTS of dependents provided 
- Degree Certificate 
- Transcript of marksheets 
- Marksheets 
6) Secondary school certificate (proof of age) All applicants 
7) Birth certificate All applicants 
8) PCC All applicants 
9) Medicals (uploaded by e-health) all applicants 
10) Passport scanned all applicants 
11) Marriage Certificate


----------



## aussiehunter

superm said:


> Basically you need to load each doc that support all the points you claimed.
> . Here's a list you can refer.
> .1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
> 2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents - certi from collg for spouse.
> 3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant
> 4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points -
> - Pay slips for All company
> - Income tax docs for couple of years (Form 16 + Internal assessment docs form my company) - Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration
> - Reference letters from my company (Assuming from HR or Manager including Profile and Roles and responsibilities)
> 5) Education related documents Principal Applicant only if IELTS of dependents provided
> - Degree Certificate
> - Transcript of marksheets
> - Marksheets
> 6) Secondary school certificate (proof of age) All applicants
> 7) Birth certificate All applicants
> 8) PCC All applicants
> 9) Medicals (uploaded by e-health) all applicants
> 10) Passport scanned all applicants
> 11) Marriage Certificate


Thanks Superm,
do i need to provide salary slips of all past years ???? 
means for all 7 yrs of exp that I have ???? I worked in a small company for less than an year...
and I don't really have any salary slips from there ?? what needs to be done in that case ??

Also, is the income tax thing mandatory ???? 

And what about the bank statements ?? what duration I need it for ?? do they check our financial status based on that ???


----------



## Janneeyrre

aussiehunter said:


> Thanks Superm,
> do i need to provide salary slips of all past years ????
> means for all 7 yrs of exp that I have ???? I worked in a small company for less than an year...
> and I don't really have any salary slips from there ?? what needs to be done in that case ??
> 
> Also, is the income tax thing mandatory ????
> 
> And what about the bank statements ?? what duration I need it for ?? do they check our financial status based on that ???


Technically you need to submit all the 365 or 366 payslips that has been accrued so far. For the ones that you can't arrange, you will need a good reference letter from your that employer who dint get you your payslips, with bank statements showing that income. Tax returns will show everything that is earned and paid tax for. 
So unless you were paid in cash, in which case I'm not sure if that counts as a real job, you should be okay. 
Uploading income tax returns makes your case stronger because forging payslips is so easy, even a kid can do that.


----------



## softwareengineer

superm said:


> Basically you need to load each doc that support all the points you claimed.
> . Here's a list you can refer.
> .1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
> 2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents - certi from collg for spouse.
> 3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant
> 4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points -
> - Pay slips for All company
> - Income tax docs for couple of years (Form 16 + Internal assessment docs form my company) - Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration
> - Reference letters from my company (Assuming from HR or Manager including Profile and Roles and responsibilities)
> 5) Education related documents Principal Applicant only if IELTS of dependents provided
> - Degree Certificate
> - Transcript of marksheets
> - Marksheets
> 6) Secondary school certificate (proof of age) All applicants
> 7) Birth certificate All applicants
> 8) PCC All applicants
> 9) Medicals (uploaded by e-health) all applicants
> 10) Passport scanned all applicants
> 11) Marriage Certificate


Thanks for the information buddy..

I have a few queries regarding documents. 

- I had lodged application 3 days back for 189 invite on 7th Jan. Should i get the PCC and Medicals done even before the CO is assigned ? Or should i wait for CO to be assigned and ask for the Medical and PCC ? 

- I have got almost all the documents notarized in October 2012 when i applied for ACS. Should i attach same notarized copied or i should get them notarized fresh ??

- As my Company does not provide me the Experience Certificate for this reason of immigration, Same was the problem at the time of ACS assessment, So i got it from my Supervisor. Should i attach the same Statutory Declaration from my Manager in October 2012 or should i get SD fresh from him ?
And will this SD from my Manager do as a proof of employment and Experience ???

Please help on this....

Thanks in advance !!!!!!


----------



## zakisaleem18

*Website issue still persists.*



clarke said:


> Same here. When I launched the application and it showed 'In progress' state. Now it showed 'Application received'.So, I'm confused. However, I could manage to launched application without much waiting.


Hi ppl

I still see tht my account is acting weird since yest. Actually I have front loaded all the documents except PCC, medical and form 80 on the day I made the payment for the visa 189 i.e. 9th Jan. 

I am confused as I see that some of the documents I have already uploaded appears to be in the NEXT STEPS table and the status says required with an individual link to attach the documents. Also all the documents I uploaded still reflects in the table named "ATTACHMENTS PROVIDED" with status stating received.. 

Is the website still under some kind of maintenance. Is anyone facing the same problem. Should I wait till monday (working day) for this issue to be rectified? Hoping I can do the PCC / form 80 next week but kinda confused...

Regards

Zaki


----------



## korak

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi ppl
> 
> I still see tht my account is acting weird since yest. Actually I have front loaded all the documents except PCC, medical and form 80 on the day I made the payment for the visa 189 i.e. 9th Jan.
> 
> I am confused as I see that some of the documents I have already uploaded appears to be in the NEXT STEPS table and the status says required with an individual link to attach the documents. Also all the documents I uploaded still reflects in the table named "ATTACHMENTS PROVIDED" with status stating received..
> 
> Is the website still under some kind of maintenance. Is anyone facing the same problem. Should I wait till monday (working day) for this issue to be rectified? Hoping I can do the PCC / form 80 next week but kinda confused...
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zaki


Hey Zaki, I am facing the same issue. I pre loaded the documents and now i get a bunch of next steps showing document categories that I have already loaded. Do you think we should speak to DIAC about this?


----------



## superm

softwareengineer said:


> Thanks for the information buddy..
> 
> I have a few queries regarding documents.
> 
> - I had lodged application 3 days back for 189 invite on 7th Jan. Should i get the PCC and Medicals done even before the CO is assigned ? Or should i wait for CO to be assigned and ask for the Medical and PCC ?
> *if you need to delay first entry date to oz then you can wait. If you go for med and pcc now, it will save your time and you will get grant relatively soon. *
> - I have got almost all the documents notarized in October 2012 when i applied for ACS. Should i attach same notarized copied or i should get them notarized fresh ??
> *for 189 you an even load original color scan. If you want notarized to be loaded, you can use old one too. No worries in that. *
> - As my Company does not provide me the Experience Certificate for this reason of immigration, Same was the problem at the time of ACS assessment, So i got it from my Supervisor. Should i attach the same Statutory Declaration from my Manager in October 2012 or should i get SD fresh from him ?
> *Yes. Same declaration would do. *
> And will this SD from my Manager do as a proof of employment and Experience ???
> 
> Please help on this....
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!!!!


Comments above in bold..


----------



## superm

aussiehunter said:


> Thanks Superm,
> do i need to provide salary slips of all past years ????
> means for all 7 yrs of exp that I have ???? I worked in a small company for less than an year...
> and I don't really have any salary slips from there ?? what needs to be done in that case ??
> *generally its said that 2-3 slips per year per employer would do and where you don't have salary slips try to provide bank statement showing credit of salary or tax document of that duration. *
> Also, is the income tax thing mandatory ????
> 
> And what about the bank statements ?? what duration I need it for ?? do they check our financial status based on that ???


*I don't believe that they check financial conditions. *

replies in bold above.


----------



## softwareengineer

superm said:


> Comments above in bold..


Thanks a lot for such a quick reply Superm !!!

- So by that you mean we can upload all documents in original coloured scans ? We dnt need to get them notarised at all ?
In the documents checklist section of that application page if you click on info it says certified copies to be uploaded ?? I am confused on it !!! Do you have any DIAC communication on this ??

- They asking for certified copy of ACS assessment letter also. Which we only get by mail from ACS. There is no point certifying thiat copy. I did not get this as well 

- IELTS Result letter is already somewhat B&W. if i scan that it will b like a photocopy only... 

- So by above last point you mean the Roles & Responsibilities Statutory Declaration l(with dates of experience) i got from my supervisor in october should be uploaded as experience letter reference on DIAC ? 

Please help !!

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## superm

softwareengineer said:


> Thanks a lot for such a quick reply Superm !!!
> 
> - So by that you mean we can upload all documents in original coloured scans ? We dnt need to get them notarised at all ?
> In the documents checklist section of that application page if you click on info it says certified copies to be uploaded ?? I am confused on it !!! Do you have any DIAC communication on this ??
> *Don't have DIAC communication on this.. but some recent grant receivers uploaded original scans; this is from real people feedback that I have said. I also have uploaded original scans.*
> - They asking for certified copy of ACS assessment letter also. Which we only get by mail from ACS. There is no point certifying thiat copy. I did not get this as well
> *I believe you can use the same letter as came in mail only as it is colored - and no use in getting nottarized a document that came in soft copy. *
> - IELTS Result letter is already somewhat B&W. if i scan that it will b like a photocopy only...
> *IELTS result is not completely b/w - moreover it has TRF number which they can confirm result at their end so no issues in this as one can not generate fake IELTS result.*
> 
> - So by above last point you mean the Roles & Responsibilities Statutory Declaration l(with dates of experience) i got from my supervisor in october should be uploaded as experience letter reference on DIAC ?
> *I guess in addition to that Stat. declaration you can get experience letter on letter head from HR. You dont need to mentioned exact reason for this - you can mention you need it for Oz tourist visa  *
> 
> Please help !!
> 
> Thanks in advance !!!


replies in Bold..


----------



## mja123

korak said:


> Hey Zaki, I am facing the same issue. I pre loaded the documents and now i get a bunch of next steps showing document categories that I have already loaded. Do you think we should speak to DIAC about this?


Its better to wait till Monday...


----------



## mhaqs

It's the way the software works, once you upload documents, it then proceeds to show them as "Required". Once a CO is allocated, he'll sort these statuses out.


----------



## subhadipbose

pomperth said:


> Case officer assigned yesterday!!
> 
> Delighted!celebrated in true Ozzie style by having a beer and barbie.
> 
> STILL awaiting police checks from uk, oz & vetassess letter...gurrhhhh.... Everything is in the post so Im crossing my fingers everything will be uploaded by next Friday.


Hey Pomperth ...how did you come to know that the CO has been assigned ??
Even I received the SS on 17th Dec but I lodged the visa on 27th Dec.


----------



## timus17

superm said:


> replies in Bold..



I did the same.. tried to convince them that i need roles and responsibility letter for tourist visa... they said show us where it is written.. and din't gave the letter. Thisis for my prsent organization... my previous one gave me the letter.. now chasing the first and second organization.. they are not denying but giving excuses from last 3 weeks...

I have references on plain paper from all four organization.. notorized... with their visiting cards.. also stat declaration.. but all these document contains a line that this is for ACS.... I made a mistake.. i should have included immigration department as well..

Now will the immi department accept the stat dec which has the line menationed as this is for ACS.... ?


----------



## superm

timus17 said:


> I did the same.. tried to convince them that i need roles and responsibility letter for tourist visa... they said show us where it is written.. and din't gave the letter. Thisis for my prsent organization... my previous one gave me the letter.. now chasing the first and second organization.. they are not denying but giving excuses from last 3 weeks...
> *I said get roles and responsibilitied on stamp from manager or something and in addition get experience (number of years) letter on hr letter head of company*
> I have references on plain paper from all four organization.. notorized... with their visiting cards.. also stat declaration.. but all these document contains a line that this is for ACS.... I made a mistake.. i should have included immigration department as well..
> 
> Now will the immi department accept the stat dec which has the line menationed as this is for ACS.... ?


*I think this should do.. point is documents states the fact - and fact does not change for whom-ever it is written for!*

replies in bold!


----------



## superm

superm said:


> replies in Bold..


In favour of attaching original scans - here's a proof of a person who received a grant recently - and used original scans:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8191-one-more-189-visa-grant.html#post1012123

see line that am qouting from the linked post:
"_The good thing about submitting the documents to DIAC is that ,you dont have to get the documents certified if the original document is colored ,simply do a color scan and attach. However in case the original document is black and white then it is important that the same is certified at least by a notary.
_"


----------



## oracle_81

Hi All, Can you please clarify if we need payslips or bank statement even though I have the Employer reference on the company letterhead detailing my roles and responsibilities. I applied using the same for ACS and everything turned out to be fine..


----------



## aussiehunter

oracle_81 said:


> Hi All, Can you please clarify if we need payslips or bank statement even though I have the Employer reference on the company letterhead detailing my roles and responsibilities. I applied using the same for ACS and everything turned out to be fine..


I heard from other friends that they provided Salary Slips for upto an year... Not sure if more are required or is it just for satisfaction ??

Anyhow if it is required the CO will ask for it..So it is nothing to worry provided you have it ready..

may be some senior expats can help on this ?


----------



## bharatjain

MECH89 said:


> does anyone know how long is the processing time for Iran which is a high risk country?
> Can i postpone the entering time? I sent the medical test and pcc of mine about 2 weeks ago.
> Du to some reason including financial problem i want to enter the Australia as much later as possible.


Your initial entry date will be 29 Dec 2013. Because it is 1 year from date of PCC or medical, whichever is earlier.


----------



## MECH89

can i ask the officer to postpone it? For example, i mention that i want to enter in spring because of better job opportunity and also because my current job contract is till the April of 2014.


----------



## Saroj2012

aussiehunter said:


> I heard from other friends that they provided Salary Slips for upto an year... Not sure if more are required or is it just for satisfaction ??
> 
> Anyhow if it is required the CO will ask for it..So it is nothing to worry provided you have it ready..
> 
> may be some senior expats can help on this ?


Hi Aussiehunter,

I think you are right. In guidance note, its clearing saying pay slip from the last employer only. So, I have only submitted payslips from my current employer. I have submitted reference letters from all employments for which I have claimed point plus pay slip from the recent employer. I will update this forum how it goes with my application.

Are there any member who have been asked to submit pay slips or bank statements or tax return from all employment claimed? 

Thanks,

Saroj


----------



## aussiehunter

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi Aussiehunter,
> 
> I think you are right. In guidance note, its clearing saying pay slip from the last employer only. So, I have only submitted payslips from my current employer. I have submitted reference letters from all employments for which I have claimed point plus pay slip from the recent employer. I will update this forum how it goes with my application.
> 
> Are there any member who have been asked to submit pay slips or bank statements or tax return from all employment claimed?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Saroj


Right Saroj,

I second you on that...Havn't read anywhere DIAC asking for tax returns or all salary slips. 

I think we'll wait for some senior expat who already has a CO or someone who already got a grant to comment on this.


----------



## raaj

*Problem after lodging*

hi Friends,

i need you kind advice on this. I filed my application and have paid via credit card. but it still says "incomplete" in the status on right hand side on website. Also, it is not allowing me to attach documents fro my spouse !!

what should i do?
will the case officer be assigned now as i have paid the amount regardless fo my missing documents ??

please advice.


----------



## hbsam01

Hi does anyone on here know if a uk student loan from student loans company is classed as public authority debt? I am unsure whether it needs to be declared in question in 189 visa application which states "has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian government or any other public authority in any other country. 
Thanks.


----------



## Saroj2012

hbsam01 said:


> Hi does anyone on here know if a uk student loan from student loans company is classed as public authority debt? I am unsure whether it needs to be declared in question in 189 visa application which states "has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian government or any other public authority in any other country.
> Thanks.


Hi Hbsam01,

I don't think you need to declare this. You have loan not debt. People often take loan to pay outstanding debt..
Please someone from finance/accountancy background throw some light- what is the difference between loan and the debt?
cheers
Saroj


----------



## hbsam01

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi Hbsam01,
> 
> I don't think you need to declare this. You have loan not debt. People often take loan to pay outstanding debt..
> Please someone from finance/accountancy background throw some light- what is the difference between loan and the debt?
> cheers
> Saroj


Thanks Saroj that has put a good perspective on it.


----------



## Sia

Hi all and happy new year,

Is there anyone as 475 holder applying for 190 in or out of Australia in this thread? it will be highly appreciated to have your experience in some general issues such as:
- Regular waiting time for receiving invitation after getting sponsorship (WA)
- Accepting previous visa's medical and PCC by DIAC.
- Allowable unemployment period for 190 after entering to Australia.
- IELTS validity extension by DIAC from 2 to 3 years.
- The condition of current visa after lodgement. (will DIAC issue bridging visa or the current visa will be valid)

Time line:
Skillselect submission: 1 Dec. 2012,
Getting sponsorship and signed return : 9 Jan. 2013
Waiting for invitation.


----------



## nazz

Hi All,

I submitted all documents on December last week throw agent. However I just realize that in the form 80 I forget to mention two work place where I was working as casual and also on the part of the education I also forget to mention about one of my degree details.

All the forms are already updated on the website. So what should I do in this case? Is there any way to remove form 80 and update the new one? Please help me guys.


----------



## pomperth

subhadipbose said:


> Hey Pomperth ...how did you come to know that the CO has been assigned ??
> Even I received the SS on 17th Dec but I lodged the visa on 27th Dec.


Hello Subhadipbose,

I received an email from my CO with a PDF attached saying that they needed my police checks & VETASSESS letter (which I know are outstanding and I am checking the post very frequently to see if they have arrived), my husband's passport page (which is already uplaoded oddly), marriage certificate to prove his link to me (which is also uploaded weirdly).

:clap2:Come on the postal service, hurry up and deliver, don't let me down!!:juggle:


----------



## pomperth

subhadipbose said:


> Hey Pomperth ...how did you come to know that the CO has been assigned ??
> Even I received the SS on 17th Dec but I lodged the visa on 27th Dec.


Sorry what I also forgot to add is that the page where you upload your documents hasn't changed at all; it still say's "In Progress" in the top right hand corner but I assume this will change once they get the final three documents.


----------



## zakisaleem18

nazz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted all documents on December last week throw agent. However I just realize that in the form 80 I forget to mention two work place where I was working as casual and also on the part of the education I also forget to mention about one of my degree details.
> 
> All the forms are already updated on the website. So what should I do in this case? Is there any way to remove form 80 and update the new one? Please help me guys.


No worries fill in the missed out details in another form 80 form and upload. Make sure to mention in the description as an updated form with some details. When co is assigned you intimate n he would be able to assist further. regards zaki


----------



## letSmove

Hi, 

I have lodged my 189 visa application on 30th Nov but yet to get a CO. Can you please share any email address of DIAC to query on my application status/CO assignment?

Thanks..


----------



## nazz

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi Aussiehunter,
> 
> I think you are right. In guidance note, its clearing saying pay slip from the last employer only. So, I have only submitted payslips from my current employer. I have submitted reference letters from all employments for which I have claimed point plus pay slip from the recent employer. I will update this forum how it goes with my application.
> 
> Are there any member who have been asked to submit pay slips or bank statements or tax return from all employment claimed?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Saroj


You might be right. But I applied throw agent and agent ask me payslip for each week + PAGE Summary from each organization + ATO TAX Assessment for each year to prove the work experience. 

Nazz


----------



## nazz

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi Aussiehunter,
> 
> I think you are right. In guidance note, its clearing saying pay slip from the last employer only. So, I have only submitted payslips from my current employer. I have submitted reference letters from all employments for which I have claimed point plus pay slip from the recent employer. I will update this forum how it goes with my application.
> 
> Are there any member who have been asked to submit pay slips or bank statements or tax return from all employment claimed?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Saroj



Could you please prove the link where did you read the information about pay slip. Specially for the last employer only.


----------



## jaiswal.neha

Hi All,

An urgent help needed !!
While filling the eHealth form, by mistake, I've filled up the date as 30 Sep 2011 instead of 30 Sep 2011 in the Countries u've lived field 
I had also submitted the form and then realized my mistake. I tried cancelling the form so that I can fill it again but it was of no use.
Can anybody tell me how can I go and change the date in the form as it'll be the wrong info 

Thanks in advance,
Neha*

IELTS = 27 Oct||ACS Sub/+ve(261311, 6 yrs)= 20 Sep/8 Nov ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:60) = 20 Nov/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 21Dec/ Waiting ||CO=?||Indian PCC=Done|| AUS PCC=Waiting||Meds=? *


----------



## kubersethi

Hi Guys,

Good to know ppl are getting CO's assgined for the December. I lodged my 190 on th 14th, lets see when does it happen for me.


----------



## nazz

jaiswal.neha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> An urgent help needed !!
> While filling the eHealth form, by mistake, I've filled up the date as 30 Sep 2011 instead of 30 Sep 2011 in the Countries u've lived field
> I had also submitted the form and then realized my mistake. I tried cancelling the form so that I can fill it again but it was of no use.
> Can anybody tell me how can I go and change the date in the form as it'll be the wrong info
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Neha*
> 
> IELTS = 27 Oct||ACS Sub/+ve(261311, 6 yrs)= 20 Sep/8 Nov ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:60) = 20 Nov/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 21Dec/ Waiting ||CO=?||Indian PCC=Done|| AUS PCC=Waiting||Meds=? *


Hi Neha,

I am also having same problem trying to find solution. Please update here in case if you come to know any thing.


----------



## jaiswal.neha

nazz said:


> Hi Neha,
> 
> I am also having same problem trying to find solution. Please update here in case if you come to know any thing.


Sure nazz,

Will inform u if i find anything 

IELTS = 27 Oct||ACS Sub/+ve(261311, 6 yrs)= 20 Sep/8 Nov ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:60) = 20 Nov/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 21Dec/ Waiting ||CO=?||Indian PCC=Done|| AUS PCC=Waiting||Meds=?


----------



## Mad123

Hi All,

I am very to happy to share the news that I have received my GRANT letter today. I am much relieved now. This forum really helped me a lot in understanding the process, timelines and documents to be submitted.

Good Luck to all who are waiting for the Grant.

*My timelines below :*

Invitation Received : Nov 1
Application Lodged : 19'th Nov 2012
CO Allocated : 10 Jan 2013
Submitted CO Requested Docs : 11 Jan
189 PR Granted : 14/1..


----------



## parul kaushik

Mad123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very to happy to share the news that I have received my GRANT letter today. I am much relieved now. This forum really helped me a lot in understanding the process, timelines and documents to be submitted.
> 
> Good Luck to all who are waiting for the Grant.
> 
> *My timelines below :*
> 
> Invitation Received : Nov 1
> Application Lodged : 19'th Nov 2012
> CO Allocated : 10 Jan 2013
> Submitted CO Requested Docs : 11 Jan
> 189 PR Granted : 14/1..


COngrats. buddy.... please let me know which docuemtn ur CO requested apart from the checklist?


----------



## VVV

Mad123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very to happy to share the news that I have received my GRANT letter today. I am much relieved now. This forum really helped me a lot in understanding the process, timelines and documents to be submitted.
> 
> Good Luck to all who are waiting for the Grant.
> 
> *My timelines below :*
> 
> Invitation Received : Nov 1
> Application Lodged : 19'th Nov 2012
> CO Allocated : 10 Jan 2013
> Submitted CO Requested Docs : 11 Jan
> 189 PR Granted : 14/1..


Congratz :clap2:lane: All the best for the move...Could you please advise about the docs CO requested...Did u do a Form 80 (in advance or after CO requesting)...Thanks for ur help!


----------



## rkumar1

Mad123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very to happy to share the news that I have received my GRANT letter today. I am much relieved now. This forum really helped me a lot in understanding the process, timelines and documents to be submitted.
> 
> Good Luck to all who are waiting for the Grant.
> 
> *My timelines below :*
> 
> Invitation Received : Nov 1
> Application Lodged : 19'th Nov 2012
> CO Allocated : 10 Jan 2013
> Submitted CO Requested Docs : 11 Jan
> 189 PR Granted : 14/1..


Many congratulation on your grant...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## poyalrola

Mad123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very to happy to share the news that I have received my GRANT letter today. I am much relieved now. This forum really helped me a lot in understanding the process, timelines and documents to be submitted.
> 
> Good Luck to all who are waiting for the Grant.
> 
> *My timelines below :*
> 
> Invitation Received : Nov 1
> Application Lodged : 19'th Nov 2012
> CO Allocated : 10 Jan 2013
> Submitted CO Requested Docs : 11 Jan
> 189 PR Granted : 14/1..


Congrats buddy!!! 

Your grant brings up hope - feels more closer to our dream. I've lodged 24th Nov - still no hint of a CO.


----------



## findraj

Mad123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very to happy to share the news that I have received my GRANT letter today. I am much relieved now. This forum really helped me a lot in understanding the process, timelines and documents to be submitted.
> 
> Good Luck to all who are waiting for the Grant.
> 
> *My timelines below :*
> 
> Invitation Received : Nov 1
> Application Lodged : 19'th Nov 2012
> CO Allocated : 10 Jan 2013
> Submitted CO Requested Docs : 11 Jan
> 189 PR Granted : 14/1..


Congratulations!!!!!! Good Luck on the move


----------



## goodGod

Hello All,
I posted a thread last week that i have not been assigned CO after 6 weeks . today I call Adelaide and I was told that I have been assigned CO since 6th december after just a week of my submission. The lady told me that since I have all document submitted i may not get any mail from CO b4 my case is concluded.


----------



## fringe123

goodGod said:


> Hello All,
> I posted a thread last week that i have not been assigned CO after 6 weeks . today I call Adelaide and I was told that I have been assigned CO since 6th december after just a week of my submission. The lady told me that since I have all document submitted i may not get any mail from CO b4 my case is concluded.


Congratz!! Please share your timeline..


----------



## goodGod

I submiited on 28 November 2012 CO assiged on 6th december 2012. I have not received any mail from CO uptill now. I only stop worrying after my call today and I was told I have CO since 6th december 2012.


----------



## Anil

any 489 (relative sponsor) guy who applied in Dec and got CO allocated ??


----------



## Anil

any 489 (relative sponsor) guy who applied in Dec and got CO allocated ??


----------



## Jit

Mathew26 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Invitation-17th Dec(189, 60 points)
> Application Lodged 18th dec
> Ack-18th Dec
> 
> Status- Application received(no change in the status from 18th dec).
> 
> Today myself and my wife undergone the medical test.
> 
> hospital was unable to upload our test result/photo taken from the hospital due to some error in the system. They were asking us , have you tried for Australian visa earlier or have you done any other medical test for visa application. Obviously our answer was “No”.
> 
> Then they told they will send an email to ehealth and check it out why the error is popping up. Also they have confirmed that it will take minimum 15 days to get it done.
> 
> 
> Does anyone faced the similar kind of issue during their medical. Please reply.......


Hi Mathew,

Today me n my wife went for e- medical, no issue at all they can locate our profile online on AU immegration site with TRN.

As we have done our test today doc will upload all the result in 4 to 5 days.

But they click our photo n upload, all is well.

But we are located in Singapore.

Cheers
Jit


----------



## ITS27001

Hi guys,

I don't know if its the place to ask this kind of question but I fell in a situation that I can not decide what I want to do !!!

I read all the information provided in this forum and also immi.gov.au but they haven't help me to decide.

I got an invitation for 189 on 7th January as I had 60 points. Also I submit my application to NSW for state sponsorship. The main reason for applying for 190 is the processing time which I believe is 6 month. On the other hand 189 subclass has its own privileges and advantages but it process in 12 month. 

Although I saw some of people on this forum that got their grant for 189 in less than 3 months, but unfortunately I currently live in IRAN and I heard that the security division in our country does not cooperate well enough with the security division in Australia. So the security check takes much longer than the other countries like India.

The situation is difficult for me nowadays to continue to live in my country so I am in a bit of a hurry, so please let me know if you think I wait for NSW to approve my SS or just apply to 189 ?

My 189 invitation will expire on 8 of March and I suppose that till that date NSW will not give me an outcome !

Thanks and sorry if it's wrong place to ask this question !


----------



## goodGod

I quite understand your predicament but they say a bird at hand is the only bird and worth more that a million in the bush. my opinion is that you go a heard with your processing of 189 and believing that your own will be one of those that will be favored.


----------



## ITS27001

Thanks for the advice


----------



## hbsam01

Hi
So we were invited on 7th jan. I have application all filled out documents on comp ready to upload form 80 filled and ready to go if required. Then came up against 2 roadblocks relating to question of debts to Aussie government. 
1. We didn't pay tax owed while on working holiday visa. I phoned ATO and spoke to lovely lady who told us how much we owed ( around $900 o/h & $200 me) and paid them online today.
2. We remembered by chance that we got a driving fine in 2006 for driving in bus lane ( completely unawares!!) out of hours on Sydney harbour bridge in hire car. We received the fine a year after when we returned to ireland ( hire car company must have forwarded it on) and can't remember if we paid it - we probably didn't! I e-mailed NSW traffic office and NSW state debt recovery office today to see if we can sort it!

After I have sorted the traffic offence am I right in declaring that we had these and they are now paid off.

I really want to submit the application and anxiety is increasing by the day! If we don't get traffic offence sorted quickly should I submit application anyway and state we are in process of sorting past traffic fine??


----------



## BOSSOT

rkumar1 said:


> Many congratulation on your grant...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hi,

Greetings to you,

i have sent my doc req by co on 9/1/13 no further improvement or reply from co stating he as recvd the same. what do I do, shall I wait or send in a mail to the co. plz help.

Allow me to thank you in advance


----------



## rkv146

BOSSOT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Greetings to you,
> 
> i have sent my doc req by co on 9/1/13 no further improvement or reply from co stating he as recvd the same. what do I do, shall I wait or send in a mail to the co. plz help.
> 
> Allow me to thank you in advance


Hii,

When you replied to the Doc request mail, di you get any auto response mail from the immigration team...???

usually we go get an auto response mail??

Also you can check online in your visa application and see whether the documents which you have mailed their status have been changed from REQUESTED to RECEIVED...


Regards
RK


----------



## aussiehunter

nazz said:


> You might be right. But I applied throw agent and agent ask me payslip for each week + PAGE Summary from each organization + ATO TAX Assessment for each year to prove the work experience.
> 
> Nazz


Nazz,

You might be right,
But I think the agents make you file everything even if not really required, to make sure the case goes through in the first attempt without the CO asking for anything else ?

I havn't heard from anyone that the CO asked them for Tax returns or all salary slips from all past yrs....

Please advice senior expats :ranger: !!


----------



## bharatjain

ITS27001 said:


> Thanks for the advice


CO allocation for both 189 and 190 is within 5 weeks as per DIAC. Going by the actual timelines as posted by users in the following time line excels 190 CO allocation is happening one or two weeks earlier than 189. You already have the 189 invitation, so basically you can apply immediately.

Post this the processing time is same. Security Check will done both in case of 189 and 190 and will take exactly same time. So I don't see any point in waiting for NSW. 189 allows you to settle in any state. That's one of the biggest advantage.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=7

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqDseQ4zrZ5WdDE0eTBZRFA4MHlNZ2E5eUo5d0RkaVE#gid=0


----------



## BOSSOT

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> When you replied to the Doc request mail, di you get any auto response mail from the immigration team...???
> 
> usually we go get an auto response mail??
> 
> Also you can check online in your visa application and see whether the documents which you have mailed their status have been changed from REQUESTED to RECEIVED...
> 
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hi,

No doc shows recvd status all show recommended and the docs requested by co docs shows requested and the date shows the requested date. thanks for the reply


----------



## ITS27001

Thanks ! useful information though


----------



## sajid021

Hi All,
My agent is located in Australia, I am applying for NSW SS through him. He is asking me to make a demand draft of AU$ 330 instead of AU$300. As I am offshore applicant, residing in DUBAI, how much actually i am liable to pay as SS fee.
Sajid


----------



## vindy

IPS said:


> I have my friends already in SA. Just a suggestion the best time to go is MAY-JUN as at that time job market is at its best. No offenses to your planning though.
> 
> IPS~



Hi IPS,

I got case office allocated on 28th Dec asked me to upload documents - education,work experience, PCC and Medicals...!

submitted all documents on Jan 1st - just praying.

Team 33 brisbane,

can you tell how and when job verification done locally in india ?

thanks

Vindy


----------



## sach_1213

vindy said:


> Hi IPS,
> 
> I got case office allocated on 28th Dec asked me to upload documents - education,work experience, PCC and Medicals...!
> 
> submitted all documents on Jan 1st - just praying.
> 
> Team 33 brisbane,
> 
> can you tell how and when job verification done locally in india ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Vindy


What r ur co initials.... Mine tooo from team 33 VL...... See my timeline n u will come to know abt verification


----------



## Vinaybs

Hi Friends,
I have submitted my visa application on 11th of Jan for sub-class 189. I got a instant acknowledgement from the immigration dept saying tht the application I submitted is valid. It contained the summary of my details as well. There were two attachments. One giving the summary of my details.. and then the other, acknowledgement receipt. So, now I am waiting for CO to be assigned. From the discussions, i believe i will have to wait for 5-6 weeks !!

My timeline given below.. Please share your views.


Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Fonz

Hi everyone,

I applied on 16th of dec and still waiting for CO.. My question is how to book my meds? I am in Sydney and tried that organise meds section but could not see sydney in the list. I tried to book online using medibank thing says TRN number i entered is invalid. Anyone in sydney or onshore please advise, would appreciate that


----------



## Saroj2012

Hey Friends,

Can anyone please explain about form 80. What is this? Under what condition does CO ask this form to be submitted. Can this be uploaded before being asked by CO or better to wait for CO to ask. 
Perhaps, those who received grant recently can put some perspective. 
Regards,
Saroj


----------



## Ghostride

Fonz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied on 16th of dec and still waiting for CO.. My question is how to book my meds? I am in Sydney and tried that organise meds section but could not see sydney in the list. I tried to book online using medibank thing says TRN number i entered is invalid. Anyone in sydney or onshore please advise, would appreciate that


Hi, yup I tried the same and encountered exactly what you did. So, to book a medical in Sydney you wouldn't need to use that link. You would only be required to use that link to download the Form 160EH & form 26eh. Once you download these, you'd notice that the TRN number is already printed on them. So you would just need to fill them up and book an appointment at Parra or Sydney (either online or by calling the helpdesk). 

Regards the medibank online booking site, I called up the helpdesk and the operator informed that the online system cannot accomodate the TRN starting with EG(or something similar), thus producing an error and so asked me not to be bothered about filling it. As you know, the TRN is already printed out on these forms alongwith a unique barcode. So while booking online, just leave the TRN field empty, fill the rest and proceed with the booking. Alternatively, you can also call their helpline and confirm the same.

I have already done my meds on 18th Dec and proceeded with what I wrote above. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fonz

Ghostride you are the hero thanks a lot!
I will try that


----------



## Ghostride

Fonz said:


> Ghostride you are the hero thanks a lot!
> I will try that


No worries mate, Good luck.


----------



## amiarm

Finally wait is over...We got our grant letter.....so happy...:clap2::clap2:

Expat forum helped me a lot and I would like to thank all of you for help and support.


----------



## barry_J

Hi!!!
Just wanted to inform that today I called up the immigration office to check regarding allocation of case officer & progress of my application for my 189 Visa application. 
I was told that the my case officer has already been allocated & they will contact only after they do an initial assessment of my application & in case they require any further documents or information.


----------



## Ghostride

barry_J said:


> Hi!!!
> Just wanted to inform that today I called up the immigration office to check regarding allocation of case officer & progress of my application for my 189 Visa application.
> I was told that the my case officer has already been allocated & they will contact only after they do an initial assessment of my application & in case they require any further documents or information.


Congrats mate and thanks for the update. 

Keep us posted on further developments. Good Luck.


----------



## nazz

barry_J said:


> Hi!!!
> Just wanted to inform that today I called up the immigration office to check regarding allocation of case officer & progress of my application for my 189 Visa application.
> I was told that the my case officer has already been allocated & they will contact only after they do an initial assessment of my application & in case they require any further documents or information.


What's your online status of the application.


----------



## sameera207

barry_J said:


> Hi!!!
> Just wanted to inform that today I called up the immigration office to check regarding allocation of case officer & progress of my application for my 189 Visa application.
> I was told that the my case officer has already been allocated & they will contact only after they do an initial assessment of my application & in case they require any further documents or information.


Thats good news. Congrats and good luck for the rest. BTW have you submitted PCC and medicals already? Pls share the dates if yes. Thanks


----------



## barry_J

sameera207 said:


> Thats good news. Congrats and good luck for the rest. BTW have you submitted PCC and medicals already? Pls share the dates if yes. Thanks


I had already got my medicals done in Aug 2012 when I had applied for my temporary residency & my PCC in December 2011 & the same are valid. So don't have to do them again. I am only not sure whether I need to do the Indian PCC done again since I had done it in Nov 2011 & after that I have been to India only once for 2 months.So when I had checked with the immigration whether I have to do the same again but they told it is not necessary since I had been to India just on a short trip but again it is upto the case officer. He may or may not ask for that. In any case if I need to get it done I can get the same done from here within 8-10 days from the Indian Embassy as just last month I have also got my passport renewed.


----------



## poyalrola

Hi friends,

I got the magical grant email today - *189 visa granted*. :humble: Thank you all for your generous help and support. This forum is indeed an information heaven.

Here goes my timeline...
IELTS: 01 Sept
ACS Applied: 06 Oct
ACS Result: 12 Nov
EOI Submitted: 13 Nov (65 points)
Invitation Recieved: 15 Nov
App Lodged/Ack: 24 Nov
PCC & Meds: Early Dec (can't remember exactly when)
CO: Never  (yeah, never heared from any)
Grant: 15 Jan

I have only submitted payslips of last 4 months. No bank statements, tax returns, photographs, etc. Front loaded Form 80 though.

Now it's time for me to return the favor for those who waiting down the line.

Cheers! lane:


----------



## Ghostride

poyalrola said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got the magical grant email today - *189 visa granted*. :humble: Thank you all for your generous help and support. This forum is indeed an information heaven.
> 
> Here goes my timeline...
> IELTS: 01 Sept
> ACS Applied: 06 Oct
> ACS Result: 12 Nov
> EOI Submitted: 13 Nov (65 points)
> Invitation Recieved: 15 Nov
> App Lodged/Ack: 24 Nov
> PCC & Meds: Early Dec (can't remember exactly when)
> CO: Never  (yeah, never heared from any)
> Grant: 15 Jan
> 
> I have only submitted payslips of last 4 months. No bank statements, tax returns, photographs, etc. Front loaded Form 80 though.
> 
> Now it's time for me to return the favor for those who waiting down the line.
> 
> Cheers! lane:



Many congratulations mate. Really startling that you never even heard from the CO. 
Good luck for your next journey:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## barry_J

nazz said:


> What's your online status of the application.


Online status is still showing as in progress & all the documents which I have already submitted is still showing as required (Same as when I had applied for my visa). 
So guys I thing don't worry about whats happening on your online status. It is acting as weird in any case.


----------



## findraj

poyalrola said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got the magical grant email today - *189 visa granted*. :humble: Thank you all for your generous help and support. This forum is indeed an information heaven.
> 
> Here goes my timeline...
> IELTS: 01 Sept
> ACS Applied: 06 Oct
> ACS Result: 12 Nov
> EOI Submitted: 13 Nov (65 points)
> Invitation Recieved: 15 Nov
> App Lodged/Ack: 24 Nov
> PCC & Meds: Early Dec (can't remember exactly when)
> CO: Never  (yeah, never heared from any)
> Grant: 15 Jan
> 
> I have only submitted payslips of last 4 months. No bank statements, tax returns, photographs, etc. Front loaded Form 80 though.
> 
> Now it's time for me to return the favor for those who waiting down the line.
> 
> Cheers! lane:



Congrats Man!!!!! That was real quick


----------



## sameera207

poyalrola said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got the magical grant email today - *189 visa granted*. :humble: Thank you all for your generous help and support. This forum is indeed an information heaven.
> 
> Here goes my timeline...
> IELTS: 01 Sept
> ACS Applied: 06 Oct
> ACS Result: 12 Nov
> EOI Submitted: 13 Nov (65 points)
> Invitation Recieved: 15 Nov
> App Lodged/Ack: 24 Nov
> PCC & Meds: Early Dec (can't remember exactly when)
> CO: Never  (yeah, never heared from any)
> Grant: 15 Jan
> 
> I have only submitted payslips of last 4 months. No bank statements, tax returns, photographs, etc. Front loaded Form 80 though.
> 
> Now it's time for me to return the favor for those who waiting down the line.
> 
> Cheers! lane:


Congrats mate. 

With whom( which Dr. at asiri Hospitl?) did you schedule your medicals? Is it only you or you and family?

You mean you didnt submit any bank statements?


----------



## luckyali111

Can anybody please help me with the number to call DIAC. I am trying +61 1300 364 613 but its not connecting.


----------



## luckyali111

I had applied for 190 and 189 visa 3 months back. I applied for sponsorship for victoria. While i was awaiting reply from Victoria i got the invitation for 189. Now after 3 months while i am awaiting CO i got a reply from Victoria, that they apologize for the delay in processing my app. They are now working on it and will reply in few days.

Please advise do i need to infirm them that i got 189 now or just leave it as is.


----------



## Ghostride

luckyali111 said:


> Can anybody please help me with the number to call DIAC. I am trying +61 1300 364 613 but its not connecting.


So exactly what happens when you call??? Are you able to hear the automated system?

If you are, then there is a long waiting queue going on and probably it would take around 20-40 mins to get hold of an operator.


----------



## Ghostride

luckyali111 said:


> I had applied for 190 and 189 visa 3 months back. I applied for sponsorship for victoria. While i was awaiting reply from Victoria i got the invitation for 189. Now after 3 months while i am awaiting CO i got a reply from Victoria, that they apologize for the delay in processing my app. They are now working on it and will reply in few days.
> 
> Please advise do i need to infirm them that i got 189 now or just leave it as is.


yeah I believe, if you have decided to go for 189 then certainly by all means do inform Victorian authorities by writing to them. This could free up a seat for someone else probably.


----------



## poyalrola

sameera207 said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> With whom( which Dr. at asiri Hospitl?) did you schedule your medicals? Is it only you or you and family?
> 
> You mean you didnt submit any bank statements?


It's the middle-aged lady doctor who comes on Saturdays - can't remember the name - I just picked the first one from eChanneling list.

I'm single - app is only for me. No bank statements were sent. As I said only payslips of last 4 months. They are not strict for SL it seems, not like for our SARRC neighbours.


----------



## bharatjain

Called DIAC just now(hold time 6 mins). They gave a generic reply that CO allocation for 190 typically happens in 5 weeks and there is a delay due to holidays. The lady just asked me to wait till a CO is allocated when I asked whether my medicals have been finalized.


----------



## vn143

Saroj2012 said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> Can anyone please explain about form 80. What is this? Under what condition does CO ask this form to be submitted. Can this be uploaded before being asked by CO or better to wait for CO to ask.
> Perhaps, those who received grant recently can put some perspective.
> Regards,
> Saroj



Hi Sraoj
Form 80 is about Personal Particulars & Detailed Information. It is better you front load this document as it always saves time if you have documents front loaded.


----------



## fringe123

dodoyos said:


> Will do fringe.


Hi dodoyos,
I received my Ack today. What about yours?


----------



## sameera207

poyalrola said:


> It's the middle-aged lady doctor who comes on Saturdays - can't remember the name - I just picked the first one from eChanneling list.
> 
> I'm single - app is only for me. No bank statements were sent. As I said only payslips of last 4 months. They are not strict for SL it seems, not like for our SARRC neighbours.


Great and super coool. Thanks for the info bro.


----------



## vn143

sameera207 said:


> Congrats mate.
> 
> With whom( which Dr. at asiri Hospitl?) did you schedule your medicals? Is it only you or you and family?
> 
> You mean you didnt submit any bank statements?


Congratulation........I am also waiting for this moment.


----------



## findraj

poyalrola said:


> It's the middle-aged lady doctor who comes on Saturdays - can't remember the name - I just picked the first one from eChanneling list.
> 
> I'm single - app is only for me. No bank statements were sent. As I said only payslips of last 4 months. They are not strict for SL it seems, not like for our SARRC neighbours.



Your last sentence seems offensive to me. Getting our heads blown after the grant, are we?


----------



## SERPIN

Applied on Dec 5th and still no CO  
The 5 weeks that past felt like 5 months. I know I'm acting too impatient but I can't really help it.
Best of luck and patience for all of you waiting in line.


----------



## superm

poyalrola said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got the magical grant email today - *189 visa granted*. :humble: Thank you all for your generous help and support. This forum is indeed an information heaven.
> 
> Here goes my timeline...
> IELTS: 01 Sept
> ACS Applied: 06 Oct
> ACS Result: 12 Nov
> EOI Submitted: 13 Nov (65 points)
> Invitation Recieved: 15 Nov
> App Lodged/Ack: 24 Nov
> PCC & Meds: Early Dec (can't remember exactly when)
> CO: Never  (yeah, never heared from any)
> Grant: 15 Jan
> 
> I have only submitted payslips of last 4 months. No bank statements, tax returns, photographs, etc. Front loaded Form 80 though.
> 
> Now it's time for me to return the favor for those who waiting down the line.
> 
> Cheers! lane:


Congrats mate.. You seem so happy that you have forgotten to update your signature. ;p


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> Your last sentence seems offensive to me. Getting our heads blown after the grant, are we?


Hahahaha..... U r one funny man!!!!!!


----------



## Mad123

parul kaushik said:


> COngrats. buddy.... please let me know which docuemtn ur CO requested apart from the checklist?


CO has requested only the Photographs and Spouse Functional English evidence.


----------



## VVV

poyalrola said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got the magical grant email today - *189 visa granted*. :humble: Thank you all for your generous help and support. This forum is indeed an information heaven.
> 
> Here goes my timeline...
> IELTS: 01 Sept
> ACS Applied: 06 Oct
> ACS Result: 12 Nov
> EOI Submitted: 13 Nov (65 points)
> Invitation Recieved: 15 Nov
> App Lodged/Ack: 24 Nov
> PCC & Meds: Early Dec (can't remember exactly when)
> CO: Never  (yeah, never heared from any)
> Grant: 15 Jan
> 
> I have only submitted payslips of last 4 months. No bank statements, tax returns, photographs, etc. Front loaded Form 80 though.
> 
> Now it's time for me to return the favor for those who waiting down the line.
> 
> Cheers! lane:


CONGRATZ Poyalrola  I All the best for the move lane:lane::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ghostride

SERPIN said:


> Applied on Dec 5th and still no CO
> The 5 weeks that past felt like 5 months. I know I'm acting too impatient but I can't really help it.
> Best of luck and patience for all of you waiting in line.


Just hang in there mate, u might have already been allocated a CO. If not, u"ll surely get one by the end of the week.


----------



## luckyali111

Ghostride said:


> yeah I believe, if you have decided to go for 189 then certainly by all means do inform Victorian authorities by writing to them. This could free up a seat for someone else probably.


Thanks Ghost,

I have replied requesting for withdrawl of my application.


----------



## vn143

Hi All
Anyone having email id of DIAC for checking the progress of my application.


----------



## faazi_khan

*Same boat*



bharatjain said:


> Called DIAC just now(hold time 6 mins). They gave a generic reply that CO allocation for 190 typically happens in 5 weeks and there is a delay due to holidays. The lady just asked me to wait till a CO is allocated when I asked whether my medicals have been finalized.


Hey bharatjain,

we both are on the same boat, I applied 190 on 22 dec 12 , PCC and medicals done and still waiting for CO.

Please be in touch so that we can share information.

AMAN KEE ASHAA


----------



## bharatjain

faazi_khan said:


> Hey bharatjain,
> 
> we both are on the same boat, I applied 190 on 22 dec 12 , PCC and medicals done and still waiting for CO.
> 
> Please be in touch so that we can share information.
> 
> AMAN KEE ASHAA



Hey Faazi, Sure, I will update once CO is allocated. I am unable to upload docs for wife and child, so I expect CO to contact me once allocated and ask for all pending docs...


----------



## bharatjain

luckyali111 said:


> Can anybody please help me with the number to call DIAC. I am trying +61 1300 364 613 but its not connecting.


The number is correct. I called 00611300364613 from my Reliance Prepaid phone today at 10:50 am IST. It connected immediately and I had to wait for 6 minutes to talk to a contact center representative.


----------



## poyalrola

findraj said:


> Your last sentence seems offensive to me. Getting our heads blown after the grant, are we?


Very funny :rofl:


----------



## praji

findraj said:


> Your last sentence seems offensive to me. Getting our heads blown after the grant, are we?


Hi just to let u know. Refugees from srilanka are increasing in heaps and bounds and so are being more strictly scrutinised. Check with any DIAC before commenting.


----------



## timus17

Hello All,


Any reviews for Sadhu Vaswani Mission medical Center New Delhi and Max MedCenter New Delhi?

Which one should I go for ?


----------



## Srg

praji said:


> Hi just to let u know. Refugees from srilanka are increasing in heaps and bounds and so are being more strictly scrutinised. Check with any DIAC before commenting.


Guys,
Please take it easy and ignore the comment.....


Cheers,


----------



## VVV

Srg said:


> Guys,
> Please take it easy and ignore the comment.....
> 
> 
> Cheers,


Very nice of you my friend


----------



## VVV

luckyali111 said:


> Thanks Ghost,
> 
> I have replied requesting for withdrawl of my application.


Oh...If you don't mind me asking why are you withdrawing?


----------



## subhadipbose

Hey Bharatjain,

Any idea what exactly Security Check is ??
And what exactly happens in this process ???


----------



## poyalrola

praji said:


> Hi just to let u know. Refugees from srilanka are increasing in heaps and bounds and so are being more strictly scrutinised. Check with any DIAC before commenting.


FYI... refugees (be it from any nation) don't apply visa through General Skilled Migration program and do not use SkillSelect. They hardly do IELTS, no degrees, no skill assessments, above all I don't think they ever visit this forum or this particular thread. 

Refugees from any country must indeed be strictly scrutinised, nothing wrong with that. :yo:


----------



## zakisaleem18

*Received Ack for SC 189 visa application*

Hi 

Each stage you cross, you tend to become even more anxious of the next stage and the action plan that comes along with it. So I have successfully gotten an acknowledgement from DIAC of my valid SC189 Visa Application which was lodged on 9 Jan 2013 with 80% docs uploaded. 

I am on the verge of getting my PCC and FORM 80 formalities completed within the next two days. And medical Next week. Seems like without awaiting CO assignment, we can proceed with front loading the above docs. 

I need a clarification related to my Visa Account. After the visa has been lodged I notice that the documents I have already uploaded seem to appear in the "NEXT STEPS" table with status required. This was the status even before I got the ack. Secondly Some documents like PCC, FORM 80, Medical has status recommended with a link to attach the respective doc. 

I have not mentioned any where in my application through that I have Aus Work experience or Education but still this too is reflecting in the NEXT STEPS table with Recommended. Just wanted to know if this is normal. Kindly help as I am going bonkers seeing the way my accounts behaving the last few days. :juggle:


All the Best to others who to are awaiting their grant.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## bharatjain

subhadipbose said:


> Hey Bharatjain,
> 
> Any idea what exactly Security Check is ??
> And what exactly happens in this process ???


AFAIK Additional security checks are done for applicants from high risk countries. As per DIAC Definition – low/high risk

The terms 'Low risk' and 'High risk' show whether passport holders are eligible to apply for an Electronic Travel Authority (ETA). Low risk applies to nationals from countries which issue ETA eligible passports. A list of these can be found on the department's website. High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible.

See: ETA Eligible Passports Visas, Immigration and Refugees

Now, considering that people in India are getting grants within 5 weeks of application I don't think they are doing additional security checks for Indian citizens, even though we have non-ETA eligible passport. PCC issued by any Passport Office in India is the only security clearance document which need to be uploaded.


----------



## rkumar1

poyalrola said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got the magical grant email today - *189 visa granted*. :humble: Thank you all for your generous help and support. This forum is indeed an information heaven.
> 
> Here goes my timeline...
> IELTS: 01 Sept
> ACS Applied: 06 Oct
> ACS Result: 12 Nov
> EOI Submitted: 13 Nov (65 points)
> Invitation Recieved: 15 Nov
> App Lodged/Ack: 24 Nov
> PCC & Meds: Early Dec (can't remember exactly when)
> CO: Never  (yeah, never heared from any)
> Grant: 15 Jan
> 
> I have only submitted payslips of last 4 months. No bank statements, tax returns, photographs, etc. Front loaded Form 80 though.
> 
> Now it's time for me to return the favor for those who waiting down the line.
> 
> Cheers! lane:


many congratulation on your grant...best of luck for future...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ghostride

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi
> 
> Each stage you cross, you tend to become even more anxious of the next stage and the action plan that comes along with it. So I have successfully gotten an acknowledgement from DIAC of my valid SC189 Visa Application which was lodged on 9 Jan 2013 with 80% docs uploaded.
> 
> I am on the verge of getting my PCC and FORM 80 formalities completed within the next two days. And medical Next week. Seems like without awaiting CO assignment, we can proceed with front loading the above docs.
> 
> I need a clarification related to my Visa Account. After the visa has been lodged I notice that the documents I have already uploaded seem to appear in the "NEXT STEPS" table with status required. This was the status even before I got the ack. Secondly Some documents like PCC, FORM 80, Medical has status recommended with a link to attach the respective doc.
> 
> I have not mentioned any where in my application through that I have Aus Work experience or Education but still this too is reflecting in the NEXT STEPS table with Recommended. Just wanted to know if this is normal. Kindly help as I am going bonkers seeing the way my accounts behaving the last few days. :juggle:
> 
> 
> All the Best to others who to are awaiting their grant.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zaki



Yup thats perfectly normal.


----------



## Srg

poyalrola said:


> FYI... refugees (be it from any nation) don't apply visa through General Skilled Migration program and do not use SkillSelect. They hardly do IELTS, no degrees, no skill assessments, above all I don't think they ever visit this forum or this particular thread.
> 
> Refugees from any country must indeed be strictly scrutinised, nothing wrong with that. :yo:


Dear Poyalrola,

Many congrats on your grant. 
This is a forum for everyone who wants to get some info in order to migrate to Australia. No one in this forum will appreciate any discussion which is irrelevant to this forum.

Hope everyone will stick to the ground rules.

Cheers,


----------



## lucky14

Vinaybs said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have submitted my visa application on 11th of Jan for sub-class 189. I got a instant acknowledgement from the immigration dept saying tht the application I submitted is valid. It contained the summary of my details as well. There were two attachments. One giving the summary of my details.. and then the other, acknowledgement receipt. So, now I am waiting for CO to be assigned. From the discussions, i believe i will have to wait for 5-6 weeks !!
> 
> My timeline given below.. Please share your views.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Hi, I also got my ack today with two attachments as you said, we did visa application on 3rd Jan.so, what you say, now in another 2-3 wks we will get to know abt out our CO?


----------



## lucky14

I m really happy today, all things happening in line..all good..today went to Psk Chennai, and with so systematic way completed all formalities for pcc from Chennai, for me n my spouse. Thy told us that we dont need to go to police station, we will get a call from d police station, n they will come to home for varification according to our conv time.2nd news, got sms from korean police stating tha thy hv received my application for pcc korea, n will take 5 days n then I have to ask DHL korea to pick up my pcc documents n bring to India, Chennai. and the 3rd news got email from imi.gov.au stating that my application is valid.. hope to here from CO soon..

now anyone who has done medicals already, can u guide me, did you all go fasting for medicals or no?apart from blood test and chest x ray what other tests///


----------



## kdominguez

Visa granted today!!!!! After submitting the last document which is the PCC from Malaysia, in just a few hours, grant received. So happy!


Thanks to all for your inputs and specially to nav.mahajan, Red_dust, wanttomove, plutology.


----------



## lucky14

kdominguez said:


> Visa granted today!!!!! After submitting the last document which is the PCC from Malaysia, in just a few hours, grant received. So happy!
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for your inputs and specially to nav.mahajan, Red_dust, wanttomove, plutology.


congrates..


----------



## dodoyos

fringe123 said:


> Hi dodoyos,
> I received my Ack today. What about yours?


Hi fringe,
Congratulation mate. Happy for you! Still no news for me though.


----------



## findraj

poyalrola said:


> Very funny :rofl:


Its not funny man, its racist you moron...WTF you meant by SAARC Neighbours, I dont see any other country as your neighbour other than India.. 

Not like we had a choice..

You just got lucky with the grant, and they are not lenient...just because you are from Sri Lanka


----------



## findraj

Srg said:


> Guys,
> Please take it easy and ignore the comment.....
> 
> 
> Cheers,


Are you PM Manmohan Singh's Son?


----------



## findraj

Srg said:


> Dear Poyalrola,
> 
> Many congrats on your grant.
> This is a forum for everyone who wants to get some info in order to migrate to Australia. No one in this forum will appreciate any discussion which is irrelevant to this forum.
> 
> Hope everyone will stick to the ground rules.
> 
> Cheers,



And people stay sensitive to others even after getting their grants, there is a difference between saying HR Countries and Saying SAARC neighbours? Dont we know where he has pointed towards?

For everyones information Sri Lanka is an Island and has no neighbours tbh..


----------



## spin123

findraj said:


> And people stay sensitive to others even after getting their grants, there is a difference between saying HR Countries and Saying SAARC neighbours? Dont we know where he has pointed towards?
> 
> For everyones information Sri Lanka is an Island and has no neighbours tbh..


Take it easy mate. I'm sure poyalrola didn't mean anything bad and it was just a slip of a tongue... 

We are all here to fulfill our dream of going to Australia. Some get the grant soon and some don't. So let's get together and help each other to achieve our target.

No hard feelings Machan.

Good Luck with your journey!!!!!


----------



## vn143

*Invitation Expired*

Hi All,
Today, i got mail from Skill Select that your invitation has expired.I got invitation on 15 Nov 2012.

I lodged application on 28 Dec 2012, Is everyone getting this mail from skill select after 2 months of invitation even if lodged the application?


----------



## luckyali111

VVV said:


> Oh...If you don't mind me asking why are you withdrawing?


Hi VVV,

I have withdrew my 190app, i submitted for Victoria State Sponsorship. This is because i had got the invite for 189.


----------



## mhaqs

vn143 said:


> Hi All,
> Today, i got mail from Skill Select that your invitation has expired.I got invitation on 15 Nov 2012.
> 
> I lodged application on 28 Dec 2012, Is everyone getting this mail from skill select after 2 months of invitation even if lodged the application?


Yeah i got it as well today.


----------



## rkumar1

spin123 said:


> Take it easy mate. I'm sure poyalrola didn't mean anything bad and it was just a slip of a tongue...
> 
> We are all here to fulfill our dream of going to Australia. Some get the grant soon and some don't. So let's get together and help each other to achieve our target.
> 
> No hard feelings Machan.
> 
> Good Luck with your journey!!!!!


right Spin it was just slip of Tongue but at least latter on he tried to correct the things...this forum is help immigration support not to blame each other...Everyone please try to and point to point try to skip anything beyond that...


----------



## rkumar1

poyalrola said:


> FYI... refugees (be it from any nation) don't apply visa through General Skilled Migration program and do not use SkillSelect. They hardly do IELTS, no degrees, no skill assessments, above all I don't think they ever visit this forum or this particular thread.
> 
> Refugees from any country must indeed be strictly scrutinised, nothing wrong with that. :yo:



poyalrola.....just be stick to the point it's good you got your grant and time to celebrate...but stop talking anything nuance which can hurt other...never mind..just stick to forum rule...and cheers.


----------



## vn143

Hi
How you have got the mail, Its 2 months from the date of invitation. And you received invitation on 16/12/2012.


----------



## vn143

mhaqs said:


> Yeah i got it as well today.


Hi
How you have got the mail, Its 2 months from the date of invitation. And you received invitation on 16/12/2012


----------



## poyalrola

Guys,

I didn't mean to offend anyone. I've been following this thread since I lodged my application and I've seen lots of people saying they have and need to submit various kinds of documents. One person, as I remember, said it is required to submit payslips of all his entire career's duration. Some said photographs, tax returns, etc. (most of them from countries in same region). But for me none of those documents were required, so I was under the impression that COs serve differently to different countries. I don't know anything about HR BS. I said neighbor*S* (plural) - 8 members altogether - not only India and SL.

So that's why I said Sri Lankans might be at ease, relatively speaking. I know, I might be damn wrong that in my case it was only luck on my side. It is very sad and pathetic to see people taking these simple things so seriously and personally.

So, I'm really sorry if it had hurt anyone's feelings!!! As always, I'm more than happy to help anyone who shares our common dream of going to Ausie.

Cheers!!!


----------



## lahori_Dude

Is there anyone from Pakistan who applied for 190 visa after 01 July 2012 under skill select and got approved? Plz share.


----------



## lahori_Dude

Is there anyone from Pakistan who filed 190 visa after 01 July 2012 under skill select and got approved. Plz Share


----------



## vindy

Hi Lucky14

CO initials VL... still worried - all my office phone numbers changed from PSTN to cisco phone.

do I have to update this to case officer - since my manager is number is changed ?

thanks

Vindy


----------



## vindy

lucky14 said:


> I m really happy today, all things happening in line..all good..today went to Psk Chennai, and with so systematic way completed all formalities for pcc from Chennai, for me n my spouse. Thy told us that we dont need to go to police station, we will get a call from d police station, n they will come to home for varification according to our conv time.2nd news, got sms from korean police stating tha thy hv received my application for pcc korea, n will take 5 days n then I have to ask DHL korea to pick up my pcc documents n bring to India, Chennai. and the 3rd news got email from imi.gov.au stating that my application is valid.. hope to here from CO soon..
> 
> now anyone who has done medicals already, can u guide me, did you all go fasting for medicals or no?apart from blood test and chest x ray what other tests///


Hi - Medicals examiniation is simple process you dont have to go on fasting 

here in Hyderabad its two session examination first day they will take urine, blood sample and chest X-ray on the second day they will do physical examiniation... and eye testing... thats it.

Vindy


----------



## sach_1213

vindy said:


> Hi Lucky14
> 
> CO initials VL... still worried - all my office phone numbers changed from PSTN to cisco phone.
> 
> do I have to update this to case officer - since my manager is number is changed ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Vindy


Hi vindy.... Ur co n mine co r same...team 33 rt VL, does she asked for additional documents n does she changes the status on evisa page. Just want to know. I think u must inform her abt changed numbers as her clients, she does verification on clients. I had faced 2 inquiries in last week. So be careful abt that


----------



## kalsr

lahori_Dude said:


> Is there anyone from Pakistan who filed 190 visa after 01 July 2012 under skill select and got approved. Plz Share


Dear only wanttomove got visa grant for 190....and rest r waiting for +ve grant including me...


----------



## Saroj2012

poyalrola said:


> Guys,
> 
> I didn't mean to offend anyone. I've been following this thread since I lodged my application and I've seen lots of people saying they have and need to submit various kinds of documents. One person, as I remember, said it is required to submit payslips of all his entire career's duration. Some said photographs, tax returns, etc. (most of them from countries in same region). But for me none of those documents were required, so I was under the impression that COs serve differently to different countries. I don't know anything about HR BS. I said neighbor*S* (plural) - 8 members altogether - not only India and SL.
> 
> So that's why I said Sri Lankans might be at ease, relatively speaking. I know, I might be damn wrong that in my case it was only luck on my side. It is very sad and pathetic to see people taking these simple things so seriously and personally.
> 
> So, I'm really sorry if it had hurt anyone's feelings!!! As always, I'm more than happy to help anyone who shares our common dream of going to Ausie.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Thanks a lot Poyalrola for explaining your motive. Much Appreciated!!

By the way, Please could you give more information on years of employment you claimed and supporting documents presented.

How many years experiences your claimed , number of organisation and what supporting documents you submitted?

Looking forward for your reply.

Regards,
Saroj


----------



## aussiehunter

poyalrola said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got the magical grant email today - *189 visa granted*. :humble: Thank you all for your generous help and support. This forum is indeed an information heaven.
> 
> Here goes my timeline...
> IELTS: 01 Sept
> ACS Applied: 06 Oct
> ACS Result: 12 Nov
> EOI Submitted: 13 Nov (65 points)
> Invitation Recieved: 15 Nov
> App Lodged/Ack: 24 Nov
> PCC & Meds: Early Dec (can't remember exactly when)
> CO: Never  (yeah, never heared from any)
> Grant: 15 Jan
> 
> I have only submitted payslips of last 4 months. No bank statements, tax returns, photographs, etc. Front loaded Form 80 though.
> 
> Now it's time for me to return the favor for those who waiting down the line.
> 
> Cheers! lane:


Hi Poyalrola,

Congrats on your Grant !! 

I need you advice on the salary slips & tax return documents. Assuming you have more than 5 yrs of exp, did u submit all the salary slips for all years of experience and the tax return for every year as well ??


----------



## aussiehunter

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> Any reviews for Sadhu Vaswani Mission medical Center New Delhi and Max MedCenter New Delhi?
> 
> Which one should I go for ?


Please share your feedback if you have already taken an appointment or planning to take one soon !!


----------



## raghuraman

kdominguez said:


> Visa granted today!!!!! After submitting the last document which is the PCC from Malaysia, in just a few hours, grant received. So happy!
> 
> 
> Thanks to all for your inputs and specially to nav.mahajan, Red_dust, wanttomove, plutology.


Hearty Congrats to U!!!

Good Luck!!
Cheers


----------



## Ghostride

vn143 said:


> Hi All,
> Today, i got mail from Skill Select that your invitation has expired.I got invitation on 15 Nov 2012.
> 
> I lodged application on 28 Dec 2012, Is everyone getting this mail from skill select after 2 months of invitation even if lodged the application?


Did you receive invitation on 15th or 16th? and was it for 189 or 190?

Coz its just funny enough, that I received the invitation for 189 on the 16th Nov and haven't received any such email. In skill select the status shows lodged. 

I know its not a major thing, so no dramas! Although I wouldn't be even bothered if I do received it today, coz the only email am really bothered about now is for the allocation of a CO !!!!


----------



## timus17

aussiehunter said:


> Please share your feedback if you have already taken an appointment or planning to take one soon !!


Sure Aussiehunter,

I am planning to take the appointment for Sunday (20th Jan 2013)... I would share my experience once I am through with the medicals.


----------



## rsingh

vn143 said:


> Hi All,
> Today, i got mail from Skill Select that your invitation has expired.I got invitation on 15 Nov 2012.
> 
> I lodged application on 28 Dec 2012, Is everyone getting this mail from skill select after 2 months of invitation even if lodged the application?


Hey mate, It is a technical fault with the status of EOI. It is mentioned in the website that you can ignore the mail if you have already lodged the visa. Below is the link for your reference.

EOI Status update issues » SkillSelect Support


----------



## Srg

findraj said:


> Are you PM Manmohan Singh's Son?


Dear FindRaj,

The response looks very ugly. Appreciate if you could remove it from the forum.

All the very best with your application.

Cheers,


----------



## mja123

Srg said:


> Dear FindRaj,
> 
> The response looks very ugly. Appreciate if you could remove it from the forum.
> 
> All the very best with your application.
> 
> Cheers,


Agreed


----------



## sach_1213

Hi, today i called DIAC and i got to wait for 6 to 7 min to talk to the operator. She told me that my my n my family medicals are finalised and my application is under routine processing ... I think she said routine checking. Ya routine checking. Just want to know from other expats how much time is taken for routine checking as from my timeline you will come to know that they inquired abt my business from me on 9 jan n again on 14 jan by making a crank call n showed as they r my clients. Just to know how long i have to wait now.


----------



## sach_1213

Hi, today i called DIAC and i got to wait for 6 to 7 min to talk to the operator. She told me that my my n my family medicals are finalised and my application is under routine processing ... I think she said routine checking. Ya routine checking. Just want to know from other expats how much time is taken for routine checking as from my timeline you will come to know that they inquired abt my business from me on 9 jan n again on 14 jan by making a crank call n showed as they r my clients. Just to know how long i have to wait now.


----------



## justmailjoseph

sach_1213 said:


> Hi, today i called DIAC and i got to wait for 6 to 7 min to talk to the operator. She told me that my my n my family medicals are finalised and my application is under routine processing ... I think she said routine checking. Ya routine checking. Just want to know from other expats how much time is taken for routine checking as from my timeline you will come to know that they inquired abt my business from me on 9 jan n again on 14 jan by making a crank call n showed as they r my clients. Just to know how long i have to wait now.


Looks like you are almost there bro, final stretch of the marathon.


----------



## poyalrola

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Poyalrola,
> 
> Congrats on your Grant !!
> 
> I need you advice on the salary slips & tax return documents. Assuming you have more than 5 yrs of exp, did u submit all the salary slips for all years of experience and the tax return for every year as well ??


I have 5+ yrs of post-qualifying experience at 4 places with no gaps in between. These are the only docs submitted:


Detailed reference letters from all 4 jobs - same ones sent to ACS. (certified copies)
Job offer, appointment and confirmation letters of my current job. (color scans)
Salary slips from Sep to Dec 2012, that’s only 4 slips, nothing more. (color scans)
Job offer, appointment, confirmation and acceptance of resignation letters from previous job. (color scans)
CV
None of these - tax returns, EPF, bank statements

I think what COs request additionally largely depends on accuracy, genuineness and level of details provided in your reference letters. In my case, I got them prepared solidly with every last bit of detail. Anyway, I’m pretty sure there are plenty of other variables into how each application is assessed by a CO and it differs a great deal from person to person.


----------



## luckyali111

Hi All,

Today i called DIAC to check the status of my App. They said that my App is valid and is allocated to a Team. This team will very Shortly assign a CO who will then go through my application. So it will be 2 - 3 weeks before i get any email from CO. I confirmed if we do get any Email when a CO is assigned. The girl on the line said No as there is no point because at that time CO is simply going through all the docs uploaded. 

Thus in Nut Shell the next communication will be of any required documents or Grant that too in next 2- 3 weeks.

She also mentioned that there is a delay caused due to Christmas.


----------



## faazi_khan

lahori_Dude said:


> Is there anyone from Pakistan who applied for 190 visa after 01 July 2012 under skill select and got approved? Plz share.


yes i m. i applied on 5th sept and got invitation on 12 dec. Applied visa on 22 dec and waiting for CO.


----------



## justmailjoseph

luckyali111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i called DIAC to check the status of my App. They said that my App is valid and is allocated to a Team. This team will very Shortly assign a CO who will then go through my application. So it will be 2 - 3 weeks before i get any email from CO. I confirmed if we do get any Email when a CO is assigned. The girl on the line said No as there is no point because at that time CO is simply going through all the docs uploaded.
> 
> Thus in Nut Shell the next communication will be of any required documents or Grant that too in next 2- 3 weeks.
> 
> She also mentioned that there is a delay caused due to Christmas.


That sounds good.
Ive applied on 30Nov so sign of CO yet, no changes in the application either. 
Just wondering if I need to make a call to DIAC, or just wait for a couple of weeks more. :ranger:


----------



## faazi_khan

bharatjain said:


> Hey Faazi, Sure, I will update once CO is allocated. I am unable to upload docs for wife and child, so I expect CO to contact me once allocated and ask for all pending docs...


Hey Bharatjain

Yes u r right... Once the CO is allocated he will automatically ask all the remaining docs... Then u can even email him .... Best of luck and keep in touch.

Regards


----------



## Ghostride

luckyali111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i called DIAC to check the status of my App. They said that my App is valid and is allocated to a Team. This team will very Shortly assign a CO who will then go through my application. So it will be 2 - 3 weeks before i get any email from CO. I confirmed if we do get any Email when a CO is assigned. The girl on the line said No as there is no point because at that time CO is simply going through all the docs uploaded.
> 
> Thus in Nut Shell the next communication will be of any required documents or Grant that too in next 2- 3 weeks.
> 
> She also mentioned that there is a delay caused due to Christmas.


Good on ya mate.. Good luck for the grant, hopefully you get it by next weekarty:arty:


----------



## poyalrola

luckyali111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i called DIAC to check the status of my App. They said that my App is valid and is allocated to a Team. This team will very Shortly assign a CO who will then go through my application. So it will be 2 - 3 weeks before i get any email from CO. I confirmed if we do get any Email when a CO is assigned. The girl on the line said No as there is no point because at that time CO is simply going through all the docs uploaded.
> 
> Thus in Nut Shell the next communication will be of any required documents or Grant that too in next 2- 3 weeks.
> 
> She also mentioned that there is a delay caused due to Christmas.


Good luck with your grant! Yes, just as in my case, a CO won't contact you unless he/she needs something additional for you to submit - you'll get the grant directly on the first contact itself.

In the meantime, I wonder when they gonna fix those nasty bugs in eVisa system. If people have reliable means of checking their application status online, why anyone bother calling them. DIAC must be having vaccancies for software support and QA engineers these days.


----------



## bharatjain

*SkillSelect Status Changes from Invited to Lodged*

Hi Guys,

EOI status in my application changed from INVITED to LODGED few mins back. Looks like this announces arrival of CO. In a previous case, I know a friend whose status changed to LODGED on 21st Dec and he got a grant on 7th Jan.

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## bharatjain

*SkillSelect status Changes from Invited to Lodged*

Hi Guys,

EOI status in SkillSelect changed from INVITED to LODGED few mins back. Looks like this announces arrival of CO. In a previous case, I know a friend whose status changed to LODGED on 21st Dec and he got a grant on 7th Jan.

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## pishu

Hey Bharat,

Mine too changed to lodged a few mins back. Also it states that the Application has been suspended. Is the same for you as well?

thanks


----------



## bharatjain

pishu said:


> Hey Bharat,
> 
> Mine too changed to lodged a few mins back. Also it states that the Application has been suspended. Is the same for you as well?
> 
> thanks


Yes its the same


----------



## findraj

bharatjain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> EOI status in SkillSelect changed from INVITED to LODGED few mins back. Looks like this announces arrival of CO. In a previous case, I know a friend whose status changed to LODGED on 21st Dec and he got a grant on 7th Jan.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharat


Have you checked your status here?
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## RUKN

Has any one assigned a CO having initials KD from Team 33 Brisbane.


----------



## Mathew26

I submitted my Visa application on 18th Dec(17th Dec Invites with 60 points). Till yesterday the status was showing as Application received. Today the status got changed to In Progress and most of the documents says recommended. I uploaded the documents except PCC,Form 80 and my medical also was not finalized. Does it mean CO is allocated and Do I need to upload the document once again which says recommended? Please help...


----------



## rkarthik1986

bharatjain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> EOI status in SkillSelect changed from INVITED to LODGED few mins back. Looks like this announces arrival of CO. In a previous case, I know a friend whose status changed to LODGED on 21st Dec and he got a grant on 7th Jan.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharat


Same has happened to my account also.

And I can see a message in correspondence of skill select saying that 'You have cancelled your EOI'

My application status has changed to 'Lodged' in skill select though


----------



## jaiswal.neha

rkarthik1986 said:


> Same has happened to my account also.
> 
> And I can see a message in correspondence of skill select saying that 'You have cancelled your EOI'
> 
> My application status has changed to 'Lodged' in skill select though


Same thing with me too and the message in correspondence says "U've suspended ur EOI".
What does this mean??


----------



## Ghostride

Mathew26 said:


> I submitted my Visa application on 18th Dec(17th Dec Invites with 60 points). Till yesterday the status was showing as Application received. Today the status got changed to In Progress and most of the documents says recommended. I uploaded the documents except PCC,Form 80 and my medical also was not finalized. Does it mean CO is allocated and Do I need to upload the document once again which says recommended? Please help...


This has been answered on the other thread.


----------



## Ghostride

jaiswal.neha said:


> Same thing with me too and the message in correspondence says "U've suspended ur EOI".
> What does this mean??


Once u receive an invitation, ur EOI is supposed to be suspended for 60 days. If u lodge an application within this period, ur EOI status would change to LODGED. Personally, I wouldn't really read too much between the lines on the site as it is still experiencing quite a few glitches.


----------



## jaiswal.neha

Ghostride said:


> Once u receive an invitation, ur EOI is supposed to be suspended for 60 days. If u lodge an application within this period, ur EOI status would change to LODGED. Personally, I wouldn't really read too much between the lines on the site as it is still experiencing quite a few glitches.


Thanks a lot for the info, Ghostride


----------



## Ghostride

jaiswal.neha said:


> Thanks a lot for the info, Ghostride


Anytime


----------



## thewall

jaiswal.neha said:


> Same thing with me too and the message in correspondence says "U've suspended ur EOI".
> What does this mean??


Lifecycle of SKILLSELECT goes like this EOI > ITA + Suspend EOI > APPLY VISA + Remove EOI

EOI = Expression of Interest (for VISA)
ITA = Invitation to Apply (for VISA)

once u received ITA & Lodged VISA application accordingly, there is no need to keep your EOI alive, so it gets suspended to adjust pool of EOIs or giving others chance to perticipate in next round of ITA. if u dont apply during ITA life time (ie. 2 months), then your EOI would go bak to pool of EOIs and be considered for next round of ITA


----------



## Mathew26

Is there any chance of avoiding X-ray and get the medical finalized? Does any one have any experience. The reason for this question is , my wife is pregnant (2 Months)and the doctor advised not to go for any kind of X-ray... Please Comment........


----------



## jaiswal.neha

thewall said:


> Lifecycle of SKILLSELECT goes like this EOI > ITA > APPLY VISA + SUSPEND EOI
> 
> EOI = Expression of Interest (for VISA)
> ITA = Invitation to Apply (for VISA)
> 
> once u received ITA & Lodged VISA application accordingly, there is no need to keep your EOI alive, so it gets suspended to adjust pool of EOIs or giving others chance to perticipate in next round of ITA. if u dont apply during ITA life time (ie. 2 months), then your EOI would go bak to pool of EOIs and be considered for next round of ITA



Thanks a lot to U thewall 
Also, where can I find Form 80??

*IELTS = 27 Oct||ACS Sub/+ve(261311, 6 yrs)= 20 Sep/8 Nov ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:60) = 20 Nov/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 21Dec/ 21Dec ||CO=Waiting ||Indian PCC=Done|| AUS PCC=Waiting ||Meds=? *


----------



## vn143

bharatjain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> EOI status in SkillSelect changed from INVITED to LODGED few mins back. Looks like this announces arrival of CO. In a previous case, I know a friend whose status changed to LODGED on 21st Dec and he got a grant on 7th Jan.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharat


Hi Bharat
I have also got the same message and Invited changed to Lodged.


----------



## superm

jaiswal.neha said:


> Thanks a lot to U thewall
> Also, where can I find Form 80??
> 
> *IELTS = 27 Oct||ACS Sub/+ve(261311, 6 yrs)= 20 Sep/8 Nov ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:60) = 20 Nov/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 21Dec/ 21Dec ||CO=Waiting ||Indian PCC=Done|| AUS PCC=Waiting ||Meds=? *


HERE YOU GO-
www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## thewall

jaiswal.neha said:


> Thanks a lot to U thewall
> Also, where can I find Form 80??
> 
> *IELTS = 27 Oct||ACS Sub/+ve(261311, 6 yrs)= 20 Sep/8 Nov ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:60) = 20 Nov/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 21Dec/ 21Dec ||CO=Waiting ||Indian PCC=Done|| AUS PCC=Waiting ||Meds=? *



*Form 80*


but i used another version which I could type in & printed > signed > color scanned


----------



## Srg

Hello Friends,

Just now I received my Grant letter ......

Thanks to each and everyone of you for your timely help and support.
Best of luck for people who are waiting for their Grants !!

Cheers,


----------



## thewall

superm said:


> HERE YOU GO-
> www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf



hmm.. they seemed to have released new version 

it was daunting task for me to complete this part of application


----------



## findraj

Srg said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just now I received my Grant letter ......
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone of you for your timely help and support.
> Best of luck for people who are waiting for their Grants !!
> 
> Cheers,


Congratulations man!!! Party time!!!!


----------



## AnneChristina

Srg said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just now I received my Grant letter ......
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone of you for your timely help and support.
> Best of luck for people who are waiting for their Grants !!
> 
> Cheers,


Many congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm

Srg said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just now I received my Grant letter ......
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone of you for your timely help and support.
> Best of luck for people who are waiting for their Grants !!
> 
> Cheers,


Hey congrats.. That was fasssssst... :clap2:
What did Co say on communication on 9th Jan?


----------



## devandroid

Srg said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just now I received my Grant letter ......
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone of you for your timely help and support.
> Best of luck for people who are waiting for their Grants !!
> 
> Cheers,


Congratulations...!


----------



## Ghostride

Srg said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just now I received my Grant letter ......
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone of you for your timely help and support.
> Best of luck for people who are waiting for their Grants !!
> 
> Cheers,


Many congratulations mate... Thats the update of the day!!!!


----------



## Srg

superm said:


> Hey congrats.. That was fasssssst... :clap2:
> What did Co say on communication on 9th Jan?


Thanks Superm...
I never had a communication with the CO. The DIAC person told me that a CO has been allocated to my case on 9th.


Hope you get the same soon.....

Cheers,


----------



## dodoyos

fringe123 said:


> Hi dodoyos,
> I received my Ack today. What about yours?


Got ack from my CO today mate.


----------



## findraj

So basically you called DIAC and asked, you dont know when CO was assigned!!!


----------



## Srg

findraj said:


> So basically you called DIAC and asked, you dont know when CO was assigned!!!


I did call DIAC on 10th Jan to know about the status of my application and I was told by the DIAC person that a CO has been allocated to my case on 9th Jan. Again on 14th Jan I called them to know about the CO, but DIAC person refused me to provide any detail as she said the CO will directly contact you in case he/she needs any info.


Cheers,


----------



## paralax

Hi guys,

Got a CO today, applied on 3rd December. He is asking for Health evidence. We have already done our medical. Is it ok to say just that or should I certify and translate medical receipt?


----------



## VVV

Srg said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just now I received my Grant letter ......
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone of you for your timely help and support.
> Best of luck for people who are waiting for their Grants !!
> 
> Cheers,


Congratz Mate!!!! All the very best  lane:lane: Btw, could you please enlighten us about what the CO asked from you? Did he asked for extra docs? Form 80 or 1221? Thanks a lot mate


----------



## raghuraman

Suggestions Please!,

In Evisa portal in "Next steps" section all docs showing *"Recommended" *except PPC, Meds, 1221 and 80 which shows as *"Received"*. The Docs displays as "Recommended" in Next steps section has been uploaded on 30 Nov 2012 and displays with Date Received in *"Attachments Provided"* Section. 

When CO got allocated on 18 Dec; he requested for PCC, Meds and Forms 1221 and 80. So the status showing as Recommended for other docs, even after uploading is a concern for me. Expats please share Ur thoughts over it please.

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## findraj

raghuraman said:


> Suggestions Please!,
> 
> In Evisa portal in "Next steps" section all docs showing *"Recommended" *except PPC, Meds, 1221 and 80 which shows as *"Received"*. The Docs displays as "Recommended" in Next steps section has been uploaded on 30 Nov 2012 and displays with Date Received in *"Attachments Provided"* Section.
> 
> When CO got allocated on 18 Dec; he requested for PCC, Meds and Forms 1221 and 80. So the status showing as Recommended for other docs, even after uploading is a concern for me. Expats please share Ur thoughts over it please.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,


Send a mail dont worry, your CO must have not changed status


----------



## Kostya

sach_1213 said:


> Hi, today i called DIAC and i got to wait for 6 to 7 min to talk to the operator. She told me that my my n my family medicals are finalised and my application is under routine processing ... I think she said routine checking. Ya routine checking. Just want to know from other expats how much time is taken for routine checking as from my timeline you will come to know that they inquired abt my business from me on 9 jan n again on 14 jan by making a crank call n showed as they r my clients. Just to know how long i have to wait now.


Hi!

They have been answering the same for each of my two applications (175 and 190). They also advised couple of months ago that waiting period will probably be not less than 6 months.

Wish you a speedy processing!

Best regards,
Kostya


----------



## vn143

Srg said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just now I received my Grant letter ......
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone of you for your timely help and support.
> Best of luck for people who are waiting for their Grants !!
> 
> Cheers,



Congratulations.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm

Srg said:


> Thanks Superm...
> I never had a communication with the CO. The DIAC person told me that a CO has been allocated to my case on 9th.
> 
> 
> Hope you get the same soon.....
> 
> Cheers,


Wow - that was really great!
Congratulations again.. you are already there - so would you need to visit again to validate your pr ;-p ?


----------



## sameera207

Srg said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just now I received my Grant letter ......
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone of you for your timely help and support.
> Best of luck for people who are waiting for their Grants !!
> 
> Cheers,


Thats super fast...Congrats buddy:clap2:

BTW when did you do your medicals?


----------



## imam

Srg said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just now I received my Grant letter ......
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone of you for your timely help and support.
> Best of luck for people who are waiting for their Grants !!
> 
> Cheers,


Congratulations. Thats a beacon of hope for December applicants.


----------



## faazi_khan

bharatjain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> EOI status in my application changed from INVITED to LODGED few mins back. Looks like this announces arrival of CO. In a previous case, I know a friend whose status changed to LODGED on 21st Dec and he got a grant on 7th Jan.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharat


Dear Bharat 

Same case with me. I also recieved the email from skill select that my EOI has been suspended.

Best of Luck


----------



## faazi_khan

pishu said:


> Hey Bharat,
> 
> Mine too changed to lodged a few mins back. Also it states that the Application has been suspended. Is the same for you as well?
> 
> thanks


Same with me. Pishu: me, u and bharat have similar timelines. Plz keep me updated.

Regards and best of luck.


----------



## EH12

Srg said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just now I received my Grant letter ......
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone of you for your timely help and support.
> Best of luck for people who are waiting for their Grants !!
> 
> Cheers,


Congrats Srg!!! Could you please tell us what is the current status showing in your TRN application (eVISA) ---- (In progress or Finalized)???

Good luck with your future endeavors! 

Regards.


----------



## subhadipbose

Same case with me as well.....my EOI has been suspended and status is displayed as Lodged.
*"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 16 Jan 2013 as you have lodged a visa application.
If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be considered for future invitation rounds."*


----------



## subhadipbose

My EOI has been suspended and status is displayed as Lodged.
*"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 16 Jan 2013 as you have lodged a visa application.
If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be considered for future invitation rounds."*
Does this mean CO has been assigned ?


----------



## ITS27001

I just lodged my visa application ... attaching documents now ...

Do you know which documents do I have to provide ? or I have to wait for CO to be allocated and asks for ?


----------



## nishaon

subhadipbose said:


> My EOI has been suspended and status is displayed as Lodged.
> *"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 16 Jan 2013 as you have lodged a visa application.
> If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be considered for future invitation rounds."*
> Does this mean CO has been assigned ?


Sorry to say that it doesn't mean so(CO assign).
It is actually an auto generated mail/notification.
For the technical glitches of Skillselect/eVisa not everyone is getting this.


----------



## superm

ITS27001 said:


> I just lodged my visa application ... attaching documents now ...
> 
> Do you know which documents do I have to provide ? or I have to wait for CO to be allocated and asks for ?


This list was posted by someone - copying it here:
You can refer this!

For Main applicant

1)University transfer cert
2)University degree cert
3)University_grade_card
4)Assessment_Letter_EA
5)Higher_sec_school_cert
6)IELTS_TRF
7)Secondary_school_cert
8)Form80_
9)Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
10)passport
11) Experience Letter in company Letter head
12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
13)Payslip for all the companies 
( atleast few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
14) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form16 from India).
15)Company offer letters
16)Promotion letters 
17)Appreciation letters
18)Relieving letter
19)PCC


----------



## VVV

ITS27001 said:


> I just lodged my visa application ... attaching documents now ...
> 
> Do you know which documents do I have to provide ? or I have to wait for CO to be allocated and asks for ?


There is a checklist on the immi.gov website...

Basically, you need to provide details such as Educational docs, Assessment results, Work Experience docs (reference letters, payslips, tax docs etc), IELTS result, Identification docs (Birth certificate etc), Passport details, Relationship details, Police Clearance for the last 10 years, Medicals (the clinic will upload the results) and so on..


----------



## kdominguez

sach_1213 said:


> Hi vindy.... Ur co n mine co r same...team 33 rt VL, does she asked for additional documents n does she changes the status on evisa page. Just want to know. I think u must inform her abt changed numbers as her clients, she does verification on clients. I had faced 2 inquiries in last week. So be careful abt that


Hi,

My CO is same as yours. Team 33 from brisbane initials VL. She doesn't update the status on evisa page. It is showing recommended and requested til yesterday when I got my grant.


----------



## aussiehunter

poyalrola said:


> I have 5+ yrs of post-qualifying experience at 4 places with no gaps in between. These are the only docs submitted:
> 
> 
> Detailed reference letters from all 4 jobs - same ones sent to ACS. (certified copies)
> Job offer, appointment and confirmation letters of my current job. (color scans)
> Salary slips from Sep to Dec 2012, that’s only 4 slips, nothing more. (color scans)
> Job offer, appointment, confirmation and acceptance of resignation letters from previous job. (color scans)
> CV
> None of these - tax returns, EPF, bank statements
> 
> I think what COs request additionally largely depends on accuracy, genuineness and level of details provided in your reference letters. In my case, I got them prepared solidly with every last bit of detail. Anyway, I’m pretty sure there are plenty of other variables into how each application is assessed by a CO and it differs a great deal from person to person.


Thanks alot for this information. 

At the end I think it's all on what the CO wants


----------



## vn143

ITS27001 said:


> I just lodged my visa application ... attaching documents now ...
> 
> Do you know which documents do I have to provide ? or I have to wait for CO to be allocated and asks for ?



Earlier Provided by Another member:

Basically you need to load each doc that support all the points you claimed.
. Here's a list you can refer.
.1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents - certi from collg for spouse.
3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant
4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points -
- Pay slips for All company
- Income tax docs for couple of years (Form 16 + Internal assessment docs form my company) - Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration
- Reference letters from my company (Assuming from HR or Manager including Profile and Roles and responsibilities)
5) Education related documents Principal Applicant only if IELTS of dependents provided
- Degree Certificate
- Transcript of marksheets
- Marksheets
6) Secondary school certificate (proof of age) All applicants
7) Birth certificate All applicants
8) PCC All applicants
9) Medicals (uploaded by e-health) all applicants
10) Passport scanned all applicants
11) Marriage Certificate


----------



## srinivas557

*Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO)*



justmailjoseph said:


> That sounds good.
> Ive applied on 30Nov so sign of CO yet, no changes in the application either.
> Just wondering if I need to make a call to DIAC, or just wait for a couple of weeks more. :ranger:


i have also applied on 30th NOV and got the ack on 16th DEC but no CO yet


----------



## VVV

srinivas557 said:


> i have also applied on 30th NOV and got the ack on 16th DEC but no CO yet


Hi, did you try calling DIAC? I think you must be already having a CO...Coz, people who lodged in early Dec have also been told by DIAC that they have COs...So, try calling them


----------



## vn143

srinivas557 said:


> i have also applied on 30th NOV and got the ack on 16th DEC but no CO yet


What about your Medical?.......Are you planning to do it after allocating CO.......U should do it before CO asks you, it will save your time.


----------



## justmailjoseph

srinivas557 said:


> i have also applied on 30th NOV and got the ack on 16th DEC but no CO yet


Me too waiting since 30 Nov, I plan to wait this whole week and then call on Monday if nothing happens


----------



## nishaon

kdominguez said:


> Hi,
> 
> My CO is same as yours. Team 33 from brisbane initials VL. She doesn't update the status on evisa page. It is showing recommended and requested til yesterday when I got my grant.


Really???
Surprising!!!
But what was the application status then?
Did you check that again today?


----------



## kdominguez

nishaon said:


> Really???
> Surprising!!!
> But what was the application status then?
> Did you check that again today?


What I mean is the docs are of requested and required status eventhough CO have received them all. And alos as of yesterday before I got my grant. After the grant, the docs part are not showing anymore and application status is finalised. 

What I'm syaing is, my CO doesn't update the docs' status in evisa. So others with the same CO should not worry on docs' status as long as they communicate to CO via email.


----------



## ITS27001

Thanks guys. I attached all documents except PCC and medical. I heard from this forum that I can see progress of my application like whether it goes for Security check or like my meds are finalized yet or not. But I didn't see anything on evisa page neither my eoi. Is it going to show after ack or co allocation ?


----------



## nishaon

kdominguez said:


> What I mean is the docs are of requested and required status eventhough CO have received them all. And alos as of yesterday before I got my grant. After the grant, the docs part are not showing anymore and application status is finalised.
> 
> What I'm syaing is, my CO doesn't update the docs' status in evisa. So others with the same CO should not worry on docs' status as long as they communicate to CO via email.


Oh, It is very clear now.
Thank you very much for removing the confusion.

Anyways, heartiest congratulations to your GRANT.:clap2:
Have a nice journey.


----------



## kdominguez

nishaon said:


> Oh, It is very clear now.
> Thank you very much for removing the confusion.
> 
> Anyways, heartiest congratulations to your GRANT.:clap2:
> Have a nice journey.


Np.  Sorry for the confusion. 

Thanks for your blessing!  
Good luck on yours.


----------



## sach_1213

Hi guys, how long this routine checking takes place as DIAC operator told me that my medicals are finalised but my case is going thru routine checking... Getting a bit impatient now


----------



## sach_1213

Hi guys, how long this routine checking takes place as DIAC operator told me that my medicals are finalised but my case is going thru routine checking... Getting a bit impatient now


----------



## superm

sach_1213 said:


> Hi guys, how long this routine checking takes place as DIAC operator told me that my medicals are finalised but my case is going thru routine checking... Getting a bit impatient now


Varies from case to case - and co to co. This is not something that is fixed..
All the best and may you receive it soon!


----------



## rkumar1

Srg said:


> Thanks Superm...
> I never had a communication with the CO. The DIAC person told me that a CO has been allocated to my case on 9th.
> 
> 
> Hope you get the same soon.....
> 
> Cheers,


Many Congratulation SRG on your grant....best of luck for future..


----------



## alishahidi786

hi every one,

can any one tell is there any surety of getting a visa if I get a state sponsorship!!!!!!! what are the chances


----------



## Srg

superm said:


> Wow - that was really great!
> Congratulations again.. you are already there - so would you need to visit again to validate your pr ;-p ?


Hi Superm,

No, I don't think so..


----------



## Srg

sameera207 said:


> Thats super fast...Congrats buddy:clap2:
> 
> BTW when did you do your medicals?


Thanks Sameera.

I had my medical on 6th Dec and got the report on 21st Dec.

Cheers,


----------



## omarau

RUKN said:


> Has any one assigned a CO having initials KD from Team 33 Brisbane.


hi Rukn, 
i had the same CO for my first visa application, im saying first because KD forced me to withdraw my application for a stupid reason that later on appeared to be wrong move from her side, i wish u a better luck with her, in my experience she is the worst CO u can get, sadly
and by the way she is on leave till end of january


----------



## Srg

EH12 said:


> Congrats Srg!!! Could you please tell us what is the current status showing in your TRN application (eVISA) ---- (In progress or Finalized)???
> 
> Good luck with your future endeavors!
> 
> Regards.


Thanks EH12...
It is Finalised..

Cheers,


----------



## sameera207

Srg said:


> Thanks Sameera.
> 
> I had my medical on 6th Dec and got the report on 21st Dec.
> 
> Cheers,


does it mean it was paper based?


----------



## Ghostride

sameera207 said:


> does it mean it was paper based?


I don't think it would have been paper based. What he might have been referring to is whenever you do a medical in Australia, you get the medical report posted to your address with 10 working days. I got mine a week after my tests.


----------



## chandu_799

Srg said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just now I received my Grant letter ......
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone of you for your timely help and support.
> Best of luck for people who are waiting for their Grants !!
> 
> Cheers,


Wow, that's really fast. Good luck.


----------



## kVats

There is an issue with skill select. dont bother, if u have a TRN generated for your visa application


----------



## srinivas557

justmailjoseph said:


> Me too waiting since 30 Nov, I plan to wait this whole week and then call on Monday if nothing happens


hi got the status changed for pcc from recommended to required .. it is a sign for CO assigned ? - i uploaded pcc yesterday and yesterday i saw it required status . Is it because i uploaded it changed or someone is looking into my docs ?


----------



## kVats

Hi All, 

I received an email from my CO yesterday for secondary applicants PCC, birth certificate and form 80. I emailed the documents By EOD. Any idea how long the CO may take now?



EOI Sub/Invite(189:65) = 1 Nov | Visa App/Ack = 2Dec/6Dec | Med/PCC = 11 Dec | CO = 15 jan| Grant :ranger:


----------



## kVats

srinivas557 said:


> hi got the status changed for pcc from recommended to required .. it is a sign for CO assigned ? - i uploaded pcc yesterday and yesterday i saw it required status . Is it because i uploaded it changed or someone is looking into my docs ?


It changes to required when u upload. The CO may change to not required or requested


----------



## Ghostride

kVats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an email from my CO yesterday for secondary applicants PCC, birth certificate and form 80. I emailed the documents By EOD. Any idea how long the CO may take now?
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Sub/Invite(189:65) = 1 Nov | Visa App/Ack = 2Dec/6Dec | Med/PCC = 11 Dec | CO = 15 jan| Grant :ranger:


If the CO requested just these, then I would say it shouldn't be long before you receive the grant (given that they've already gone through all other documents and they are fine). Good Luck.


----------



## cnsaikrishna

Hi all,

I am happy to inform that my 190 got approved today. My details are:

EOI Invitation: 29/11/12
Application Date: 28/12/12
Medicals: 9/1/13
CO Assigned: 15/1/13
Approved: 17/1/13
CO: Nikki, Team 33, Brisbane

I am happy to provide more details if you want.

All the best.


----------



## medso

srinivas557 said:


> hi got the status changed for pcc from recommended to required .. it is a sign for CO assigned ? - i uploaded pcc yesterday and yesterday i saw it required status . Is it because i uploaded it changed or someone is looking into my docs ?


Actually once you upload the recommended document, immediate next day, status of the document changes to required. It happens for all the documents you upload. May not be a sign of CO, but i'm sure CO will look at them sooner or later..

All the best!


----------



## sameera207

kVats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an email from my CO yesterday for secondary applicants PCC, birth certificate and form 80. I emailed the documents By EOD. Any idea how long the CO may take now?
> 
> 
> 
> EOI Sub/Invite(189:65) = 1 Nov | Visa App/Ack = 2Dec/6Dec | Med/PCC = 11 Dec | CO = 15 jan| Grant :ranger:



Great...that means they are on the applications lodged on 1st Week Dec. Keep us posted.


----------



## lucky14

cnsaikrishna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to inform that my 190 got approved today. My details are:
> 
> EOI Invitation: 29/11/12
> Application Date: 28/12/12
> Medicals: 9/1/13
> CO Assigned: 15/1/13
> Approved: 17/1/13
> CO: Nikki, Team 33, Brisbane
> 
> I am happy to provide more details if you want.
> 
> All the best.


thnx for your information, R u in Adelaide now? If yes , I think that's why you got co assigned early, I hv done my application on 3rd Jan 2013., with SA state sponsorship, and yesterday we saw on skillselect that our eoi has been removed and application status from lodged to in progress..twodays before we got acknolodgement from diac that received all documents with our file no.what does it means? may be I will get my co soon..In email it was written from Rosemerry, Adelaide, she may be my co? or just a diac staff?


----------



## naseefoz

kristy711 said:


> See below my timeliness and i will definatelly keep you posted if i will have any news. CO asked for additional documents as well as form 80 when he was assigned and i am bot aware of any verifications being done.


Kristy,

Is there any update from the CO?


----------



## FuBU

Any one else with a paper based medical done here in the forum? Mines give through on 12 Dec and I'm still waiting for any sort if
Of update..... The waits killing me. Medicals were the only documents requested by my CO.....


----------



## Ghostride

FuBU said:


> Any one else with a paper based medical done here in the forum? Mines give through on 12 Dec and I'm still waiting for any sort if
> Of update..... The waits killing me. Medicals were the only documents requested by my CO.....


Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## manu2029

I got my grant on 31st Dec 2012. I am planning to fly to Melbourne on 31st Jan 2013. 

Is there any formality to be done after I get the grant e-mail letter?

Should I contact someone in Australian Government/immigration department and tell them my plans?


----------



## kVats

Ghostride said:


> I don't think it would have been paper based. What he might have been referring to is whenever you do a medical in Australia, you get the medical report posted to your address with 10 working days. I got mine a week after my tests.


When I went for the medicals, the staff there suggested me to get the results sent directly to Immigration office from which I received my acknowledgement. As for 189 visa, its either Adelaide or Brisbane office.


----------



## Ghostride

kVats said:


> When I went for the medicals, the staff there suggested me to get the results sent directly to Immigration office from which I received my acknowledgement. As for 189 visa, its either Adelaide or Brisbane office.


Yeah that's what was suggested to me as well and surely every clinic around Australia uploads it online. 

But while there, we are also asked to fill up our address on a post. This is the envelope in which I got my reports (I am guessing, coz the envelope says do not open and so I haven't opened it yet).


----------



## nishaon

lucky14 said:


> thnx for your information, R u in Adelaide now? If yes , I think that's why you got co assigned early, I hv done my application on 3rd Jan 2013., with SA state sponsorship, and yesterday we saw on skillselect that our eoi has been removed and application status from lodged to in progress..twodays before we got acknolodgement from diac that received all documents with our file no.what does it means? may be I will get my co soon..In email it was written from Rosemerry, Adelaide, she may be my co? or just a diac staff?


Congratulations!:clap2:
You have got your CO assigned.


----------



## Ghostride

manu2029 said:


> I got my grant on 31st Dec 2012. I am planning to fly to Melbourne on 31st Jan 2013.
> 
> Is there any formality to be done after I get the grant e-mail letter?
> 
> Should I contact someone in Australian Government/immigration department and tell them my plans?


Yes contact the Australian Government and warn them... Lolzzzzz just kidding mate, don't take it personally ....

Jokes apart, no you wouldn't need to inform anyone about your arrival (except the people who are supposed to come to pick you from the airport). However, you should always carry the e-visa (I would suggest multiple copies, just in case) with you, for the border protection/immigration officers. 

Good Luck for the journey.


----------



## sarmi

Hi guys I got state nomination my agent said ..... I am in visa 475 in regional WA and had applied for 190 WA SS 27 nov but till now no invitation from immi. How long does it take for invitation after SS approval I have listen that we automatically get invitation after SS approval but it is already 9 days haven't got invitation 
Please anyone can help me out
Or someone in same situation 
I am with 60 points 55+5


----------



## Max1983

Hi Expats,

I applied for 190 visa on 25/12, my online visa status is showing as IN PROGRESS does this mean I have been assigned CO. If not, how could I know that CO has been assigned for my app.


----------



## RUKN

omarau said:


> hi Rukn,
> i had the same CO for my first visa application, im saying first because KD forced me to withdraw my application for a stupid reason that later on appeared to be wrong move from her side, i wish u a better luck with her, in my experience she is the worst CO u can get, sadly
> and by the way she is on leave till end of january


well you have scared me :-( would you mind sharing that reason which made you withdraw the application and where you refunded the visa fees. my medical are okay but my all immidiate family members medicals are referred.


----------



## FuBU

Ghostride said:


> Can you please share your timeline?


7th Nov - 189 applied

All docs including PCC except Medicals uploaded

7th Dec - Medicals done

10th Dec - CO assigned and asked only for medicals

12th Dec - Medicals delivered at Sydney 2000 and signed by someone named Jason
Wife got A and I got B with comment BMI 35.5

And just waiting till now :-(


----------



## Ghostride

FuBU said:


> 7th Nov - 189 applied
> 
> All docs including PCC except Medicals uploaded
> 
> 7th Dec - Medicals done
> 
> 10th Dec - CO assigned and asked only for medicals
> 
> 12th Dec - Medicals delivered at Sydney 2000 and signed by someone named Jason
> Wife got A and I got B with comment BMI 35.5
> 
> And just waiting till now :-(


So, did you open up the envelope and see the results for yourself???


----------



## naseefoz

Guys,
Anyone here with CO initials AM from Team33 BRISBANE


----------



## FuBU

Ghostride said:


> So, did you open up the envelope and see the results for yourself???


Nope... Report was sent directly by the panel physician.... I happened to overlook when she was filling up the form...


----------



## findraj

FuBU said:


> Nope... Report was sent directly by the panel physician.... I happened to overlook when she was filling up the form...


LOL


----------



## superm

FuBU said:


> Nope... Report was sent directly by the panel physician.... I happened to overlook when she was filling up the form...


Naughty you


----------



## Ghostride

FuBU said:


> Nope... Report was sent directly by the panel physician.... I happened to overlook when she was filling up the form...


Hmmmm.... Wonder why I never tried to overlook it. Now its so tempting to open that report up and see whats hiding!!!!


----------



## FuBU

Ghostride said:


> Hmmmm.... Wonder why I never tried to overlook it. Now its so tempting to open that report up and see whats hiding!!!!


You'll have to go through medicals again dude.....

Any way, what psyched waiting for it now. Does anyone have any idea? There are hardly any people grub India who have done paper based medicals India.


----------



## Ghostride

FuBU said:


> You'll have to go through medicals again dude.....
> 
> Any way, what psyched waiting for it now. Does anyone have any idea? There are hardly any people grub India who have done paper based medicals India.


No, not really. I can just open up the envelope wid my reports thats sitting in my drawer at home..... Such a shame it says DO NOT OPEN!!!!


----------



## kark

I have received a mail from my CO today asking me for my wifes Passport documents,PCC, English Language requirements.But I had already uploaded all these documents but I dont know why they have asked it again.

__________________
ICT BA ACS:26/06 ,+ve IELTS:R8,W6,L7,S8.5 21/04,EOI:189(60 points)07/07, invited 01/11, lodged: 23/11, Ack:10/12, PCC: wife 18/12/12 self 18/12/12, CO 17/01/13


----------



## findraj

kark said:


> I have received a mail from my CO today asking me for my wifes Passport documents,PCC, English Language requirements.But I had already uploaded all these documents but I dont know why they have asked it again.
> 
> __________________
> ICT BA ACS:26/06 ,+ve IELTS:R8,W6,L7,S8.5 21/04,EOI:189(60 points)07/07, invited 01/11, lodged: 23/11, Ack:10/12, PCC: wife 18/12/12 self 18/12/12, CO 17/01/13


Maybe coz of technical glitch ur CO couldnt see the uploaded documents


----------



## FuBU

Ghostride said:


> No, not really. I can just open up the envelope wid my reports thats sitting in my drawer at home.....  Such a shame it says DO NOT OPEN!!!!


So you've done paper based meds.... Where has it reached w.r.t. the grant...


----------



## vn143

kark said:


> I have received a mail from my CO today asking me for my wifes Passport documents,PCC, English Language requirements.But I had already uploaded all these documents but I dont know why they have asked it again.
> 
> __________________
> ICT BA ACS:26/06 ,+ve IELTS:R8,W6,L7,S8.5 21/04,EOI:189(60 points)07/07, invited 01/11, lodged: 23/11, Ack:10/12, PCC: wife 18/12/12 self 18/12/12, CO 17/01/13



Hi 
Just mail all the documents to CO. Due to some technical issue, he is not able to see your documents online.


----------



## Ghostride

FuBU said:


> So you've done paper based meds.... Where has it reached w.r.t. the grant...


I didnt get it. Can u pls elaborate? I mean how do u do the other type of medicals????


----------



## kark

I can see the Medicals as with status as BF for my spouse and myself...can any one let me know what does it mean?

ICT BA ACS:26/06 ,+ve IELTS:R8,W6,L7,S8.5 21/04,EOI:189(60 points)07/07, invited 01/11, lodged: 23/11, Ack:10/12, PCC: wife 18/12/12 self 18/12/12, Medicals 07/12/2013 CO 17/01/13


----------



## shabanasafa

hi..

Its been almost 5 weeks since we lodged application for visa subclass 189 and till now we have not received any email for case officer allocation.

Invitation received - 15th November 2012
Visa Applied and fee receipt received by DIAC - 1 December 2012

We have submitted all our documents(Medicals, IELTS, Police certificate). 
Also would like to know inputs on the processing time and also is anyone else waiting for case officer to be allocated.


----------



## avinash.rao

How did you submit your medicals before the CO is assigned?? I am told the medicals are to be done only when told by the CO.




shabanasafa said:


> hi..
> 
> Its been almost 5 weeks since we lodged application for visa subclass 189 and till now we have not received any email for case officer allocation.
> 
> Invitation received - 15th November 2012
> Visa Applied and fee receipt received by DIAC - 1 December 2012
> 
> We have submitted all our documents(Medicals, IELTS, Police certificate).
> Also would like to know inputs on the processing time and also is anyone else waiting for case officer to be allocated.


----------



## sameera207

shabanasafa said:


> hi..
> 
> Its been almost 5 weeks since we lodged application for visa subclass 189 and till now we have not received any email for case officer allocation.
> 
> Invitation received - 15th November 2012
> Visa Applied and fee receipt received by DIAC - 1 December 2012
> 
> We have submitted all our documents(Medicals, IELTS, Police certificate).
> Also would like to know inputs on the processing time and also is anyone else waiting for case officer to be allocated.


Join the club. I applied on 7th Dec and received Ack on 10th. Since then have been waiting. I havent done my Medicals yet. Since you had frontend loaded all docs probably someone is already working on your case and you might straightaway get the grant. For me the CO will contact me for medicals.

I see people who loadged around 3rd Dec getting COs allocated. I am sure there is one working on your case already.


----------



## sameera207

avinash.rao said:


> How did you submit your medicals before the CO is assigned?? I am told the medicals are to be done only when told by the CO.


You can do Medicals after the Visa fee payment. But I too was asked by my agent to wait till CO requests it. So I too am waiting.


----------



## avinash.rao

Ya, because I believe the CO directs you to a particular center from where you can get the medicals. 

Where did you get your medicals done and what tests did you go thro?



sameera207 said:


> You can do Medicals after the Visa fee payment. But I too was asked by my agent to wait till CO requests it. So I too am waiting.


----------



## goodGod

Hello all,
I logon to check my app progress but i found that all my attachments including my wife and my 2 kids have disappear and showing no attachment . CO was assigned 06-dec 2012. Somebody should help me on this.


----------



## AUSA

goodGod said:


> Hello all,
> I logon to check my app progress but i found that all my attachments including my wife and my 2 kids have disappear and showing no attachment . CO was assigned 06-dec 2012. Somebody should help me on this.


It's some technical error try after 5 mints


----------



## avinash.rao

By saying Medicals, do you mean filling up those online questions about health? 





sameera207 said:


> You can do Medicals after the Visa fee payment. But I too was asked by my agent to wait till CO requests it. So I too am waiting.


----------



## inquisitive1

cnsaikrishna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to inform that my 190 got approved today. My details are:
> 
> EOI Invitation: 29/11/12
> Application Date: 28/12/12
> Medicals: 9/1/13
> CO Assigned: 15/1/13
> Approved: 17/1/13
> CO: Nikki, Team 33, Brisbane
> 
> I am happy to provide more details if you want.
> 
> All the best.


hi....
congratulations!!!!!
what was your occupation?...how much points did u have?....did they do job varification?....was the case officer good?


----------



## shabanasafa

My agent said me to do so.... we had medicals in apollo chennai....


----------



## shabanasafa

sameera207 said:


> Join the club. I applied on 7th Dec and received Ack on 10th. Since then have been waiting. I havent done my Medicals yet. Since you had frontend loaded all docs probably someone is already working on your case and you might straightaway get the grant. For me the CO will contact me for medicals.
> 
> I see people who loadged around 3rd Dec getting COs allocated. I am sure there is one working on your case already.



Thanks for the positive reply.... hopefully will get mail from CO soon....


----------



## paki_migrant

naseefoz said:


> Guys,
> Anyone here with CO initials AM from Team33 BRISBANE


Yes i am....


----------



## superm

kark said:


> I can see the Medicals as with status as BF for my spouse and myself...can any one let me know what does it mean?
> 
> ICT BA ACS:26/06 ,+ve IELTS:R8,W6,L7,S8.5 21/04,EOI:189(60 points)07/07, invited 01/11, lodged: 23/11, Ack:10/12, PCC: wife 18/12/12 self 18/12/12, Medicals 07/12/2013 CO 17/01/13


replied in another thread!


----------



## justmailjoseph

sameera207 said:


> Join the club. I applied on 7th Dec and received Ack on 10th. Since then have been waiting. I havent done my Medicals yet. Since you had frontend loaded all docs probably someone is already working on your case and you might straightaway get the grant. For me the CO will contact me for medicals.
> 
> I see people who loadged around 3rd Dec getting COs allocated. I am sure there is one working on your case already.


Waiting since 30 Nov my friend


----------



## superm

cnsaikrishna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to inform that my 190 got approved today. My details are:
> 
> EOI Invitation: 29/11/12
> Application Date: 28/12/12
> Medicals: 9/1/13
> CO Assigned: 15/1/13
> Approved: 17/1/13
> CO: Nikki, Team 33, Brisbane
> 
> I am happy to provide more details if you want.
> 
> All the best.


Wow - 19 days - 190 + onshore applicant!
So fast!
Congrats!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## raghuraman

naseefoz said:


> Guys,
> Anyone here with CO initials AM from Team33 BRISBANE


Ditto


----------



## superm

justmailjoseph said:


> Waiting since 30 Nov my friend


Someone called DIAC couple of days back - and they informed that everybody who applied till 3rd Dec are allocated are CO already. And CO will contact if he needs anything.
And perhaps, as you have everything frontloaded, they may get grant without any communication from CO 
Best of luck!


----------



## nagarjuna726

Applied for EOI : 4th Dec
Invitation received : 17th Dec
PCC : 25 Dec
Lodged on : 31 Dec
Medicals not done yet , my agent asked me to get it done once the CO is allocated. 
Awaiting CO
Does any one know who're getting the CO's ? I guess applications lodged in the first week of Dec are getting CO's allocated.


----------



## FuBU

Ghostride said:


> I didnt get it. Can u pls elaborate? I mean how do u do the other type of medicals????


I did my medicals at Oman and not in India. There is no eHealth system there. The panel physician fills up the forms which are hard copies and then sends it to Sydney GH office along with the x ray.

I am waiting for the good news from my agent and have been eating his head for updates which the poor guy cannot as there is nothing updated on the evisa link for checking the application status.


----------



## Ghostride

FuBU said:


> I did my medicals at Oman and not in India. There is no eHealth system there. The panel physician fills up the forms which are hard copies and then sends it to Sydney GH office along with the x ray.
> 
> I am waiting for the good news from my agent and have been eating his head for updates which the poor guy cannot as there is nothing updated on the evisa link for checking the application status.


And thats exactly what I didnt do. I did my medicals in Sydney from Medibank. And everything is done online , even the COs can access the medibank systems online. But as a part of the process the meds are also mailed physically to ur address in an envelope which says DO NOT OPEN. Apart from this the med guys clearly tell u that we'll send ur meds to the immi dept. So I guess mine certainly isnt the paper meds that u r referring to.


----------



## justmailjoseph

superm said:


> Someone called DIAC couple of days back - and they informed that everybody who applied till 3rd Dec are allocated are CO already. And CO will contact if he needs anything.
> And perhaps, as you have everything frontloaded, they may get grant without any communication from CO
> Best of luck!


God bless you my friend


----------



## sameera207

nagarjuna726 said:


> Applied for EOI : 4th Dec
> Invitation received : 17th Dec
> PCC : 25 Dec
> Lodged on : 31 Dec
> Medicals not done yet , my agent asked me to get it done once the CO is allocated.
> Awaiting CO
> Does any one know who're getting the CO's ? I guess applications lodged in the first week of Dec are getting CO's allocated.


Even my agent adviced me to wait till the CO allocation. I dont understand why coz anyway the initial entry date is determined on PCC date or medicals date whichever was done earliesr. so since we had taken the PCC the date is already affected. 

Anyways believe had we done the medicals and kept that would eliminate unnecessary wait time in case they get referred(then we have time until a CO is assigned). Now its all about waiting.


----------



## sameera207

avinash.rao said:


> Ya, because I believe the CO directs you to a particular center from where you can get the medicals.
> 
> Where did you get your medicals done and what tests did you go thro?


I still havent done my medicals. My agent wants me to wait till CO allocation


----------



## pishu

AUSA said:


> It's some technical error try after 5 mints


Ditto for me too, all the doc links have disappeared. Also i have noticed that the Status has been changed from In Progress back to Application received. Hope its just a glitch that will get sorted soon.


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> I still havent done my medicals. My agent wants me to wait till CO allocation


You must be feeling that you could have applied on 3rd itself when you had the invite? ;-p


----------



## sameera207

superm said:


> You must be feeling that you could have applied on 3rd itself when you had the invite? ;-p


You read my mind


----------



## VVV

superm said:


> You must be feeling that you could have applied on 3rd itself when you had the invite? ;-p


HI superm...I feel I could have applied on Nov 15th itself, when I got the invite ...but I had to wait till Dec 17th due to some stuff...sigh! :boxing:


----------



## justmailjoseph

All my docs have disappeared, and status is "Application Received". Looks like the technical glitch is back


----------



## superm

sameera207 said:


> You read my mind


I know.. 



VVV said:


> HI superm...I feel I could have applied on Nov 15th itself, when I got the invite ...but I had to wait till Dec 17th due to some stuff...sigh! :boxing:


Although I did not wait for even a single day after getting invite. But my invite got delayed as my ACS result came half a day after 3Dec invite were sent out 
If ACS result was received a day back - I would be 2 weeks ahead!

Anyways - where ever we are - we are. Lets be positive and hope we would hear good news very soon! 

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Jit

Hello Everyone,

I have few questions regarding uploading the documents-

1. I have offer & experience letter but don't have resignation letter, my agent is advising me to only upload experience letter as u don't have resignation letter so don't upload offer letter.
what to do ??

2. For one company i don't have color experience letter I have black & white, what to do here??

Please advice ASAP

Thank you in advance.

Cheers
Jit


----------



## Jit

Hello Everyone,

I have few questions regarding uploading the documents-

1. I have offer & experience letter but don't have resignation letter, my agent is advising me to only upload experience letter as u don't have resignation letter so don't upload offer letter.
what to do ??

2. For one company i don't have color experience letter I have black & white, what to do here??

Please advice ASAP

Thank you in advance.

Cheers
Jit


----------



## vn143

Jit said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have few questions regarding uploading the documents-
> 
> 1. I have offer & experience letter but don't have resignation letter, my agent is advising me to only upload experience letter as u don't have resignation letter so don't upload offer letter.
> what to do ??
> 
> *Upload Experience Letter. If experience letter doesn't have responsibilities then Statutory Declarations of colleagues and manager is required.*
> 
> 2. For one company i don't have color experience letter I have black & white, what to do here??
> 
> *For Black & White , just get it attested from Notary*
> 
> Please advice ASAP
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Jit


Reply is given above in Bold.


----------



## letSmove

justmailjoseph said:


> All my docs have disappeared, and status is "Application Received". Looks like the technical glitch is back


Same to me, all the docs have disappeared, only the status is in 'progress'.


----------



## sudip63

Thankx .. thats a good news..


----------



## sudip63

*Co allocation*

Hi all members..
any idea?? normally how long does it takes the case officer to be allocated these days??


----------



## avinash.rao

Thats exactly what am told by my 'consultant'. But, if we are to wait for the CO as part of the process, then the option to get the health requirements should not be visible until we are contacted by the CO.

I filled up the questionnaire and submitted the application form which returned a Examination Referral Letter which states that we are required to get the 502 - Chest x-ray examination, 501 - Medical examination, 707 - HIV Test to complete the VISA application. 

It also states that candidate has to fix an appointment with the hospital. When these are available why are we asked to wait? 






sameera207 said:


> I still havent done my medicals. My agent wants me to wait till CO allocation


----------



## justmailjoseph

avinash.rao said:


> Thats exactly what am told by my 'consultant'. But, if we are to wait for the CO as part of the process, then the option to get the health requirements should not be visible until we are contacted by the CO.
> 
> I filled up the questionnaire and submitted the application form which returned a Examination Referral Letter which states that we are required to get the 502 - Chest x-ray examination, 501 - Medical examination, 707 - HIV Test to complete the VISA application.
> 
> It also states that candidate has to fix an appointment with the hospital. When these are available why are we asked to wait?


If your application has the 'Organize your health' link and it asks you to get your medical done, I suggest you get it done as soon as possible, even before the CO asks you. These days its common for the medicals to get referred for minor stuff, so just in case yours gets referred and you have to wait an additional 2 months, its better to do it as soon as possible. Just my personal thought.


----------



## sameera207

avinash.rao said:


> Thats exactly what am told by my 'consultant'. But, if we are to wait for the CO as part of the process, then the option to get the health requirements should not be visible until we are contacted by the CO.
> 
> I filled up the questionnaire and submitted the application form which returned a Examination Referral Letter which states that we are required to get the 502 - Chest x-ray examination, 501 - Medical examination, 707 - HIV Test to complete the VISA application.
> 
> It also states that candidate has to fix an appointment with the hospital. When these are available why are we asked to wait?


I didnt know about this questionnaire thing until now.

I have seen in the forum that the link to schedule medicals gets enabled soon after the visa fee payment and it is something like a drop down from which you select the closest EHealth enabled hospital and then you are generated a TRN and you need to schedule an appointment with the clinic using that TRN. Once the medicals are done the clinic directly uploads the results through eHealth. If the TRN isnt accessbile by the clinic then we have to fill up from 26 and 160 and carry with us to the tests. This is all info I got by reading this forum.

Friends who had done it can comment further.

Not sure about this Questionnaire thing though.

I am not pushing for it too much as there is a payment too for the agent when the client reaches the medical scheduling. So I am also impatiently waiting until a CO is allocated.


----------



## Anil

Hi ..all I got my CO yesterday!

I applied on 3rd,now against few document " BF " is written...What it does means?please tell ASAP


----------



## avinash.rao

The questionnaire is a form that is displayed when you click on "Organize your health examinations" link present in your saved visa application. The following URL explains everything. Arranging a Health Examination










sameera207 said:


> I didnt know about this questionnaire thing until now.
> 
> I have seen in the forum that the link to schedule medicals gets enabled soon after the visa fee payment and it is something like a drop down from which you select the closest EHealth enabled hospital and then you are generated a TRN and you need to schedule an appointment with the clinic using that TRN. Once the medicals are done the clinic directly uploads the results through eHealth. If the TRN isnt accessbile by the clinic then we have to fill up from 26 and 160 and carry with us to the tests. This is all info I got by reading this forum.
> 
> Friends who had done it can comment further.
> 
> Not sure about this Questionnaire thing though.
> 
> I am not pushing for it too much as there is a payment too for the agent when the client reaches the medical scheduling. So I am also impatiently waiting until a CO is allocated.


----------



## ITS27001

Hi guys,

I want to know that is it against the rules that someone has multiple EOI registrations or not ? If it is not against the rules is it possible for someone to apply for both 189 with one eoi and 190 with another one ?

I want to do that but I'm afraid DIAC refuse this action.

The problem is I already applied for 189 with one ACS result (Computer Network & Systems Engineer) but unfortunately because I am from a HR country it may take a long time for my visa to be processed. I already submitted my documents for NSW but with another EOI and another ACS results (Systems Administrator). I wonder when the results came out if it will positive can I apply for that too or not ? Cause DIAC says that 190 Process will take only 6 months.

Appreciate for your help.


----------



## avinash.rao

You applied on 3rd Jan and CO is assigned yesterday?? That's really cool.:clap2:
Have patience everything will fall in place.




Anil said:


> Hi ..all I got my CO yesterday!
> 
> I applied on 3rd,now against few document " BF " is written...What it does means?please tell ASAP


----------



## joluwarrior

Am waiting for CO now as well. Meanwhile, getting 2 PCC's and meds ready.


----------



## parul kaushik

Hi Guys,

I filed visa application on 25th dec, got ack the very same day, uploaded all documents except meds n PCC, the status was showing as progres till 2 hours back.... 5 mins back when i check all the documents uploaded are gone!!!  even the status is changed to application received. can ne one tell me how come its changed from in progress to application received .... does this mean that a CO has been allotted ???


----------



## justmailjoseph

parul kaushik said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I filed visa application on 25th dec, got ack the very same day, uploaded all documents except meds n PCC, the status was showing as progres till 2 hours back.... 5 mins back when i check all the documents uploaded are gone!!!  even the status is changed to application received. can ne one tell me how come its changed from in progress to application received .... does this mean that a CO has been allotted ???


Happened to me as well, its a technical glitch, has happened to many before.


----------



## parul kaushik

justmailjoseph said:


> Happened to me as well, its a technical glitch, has happened to many before.


oh .. its again changed to in progress... does that mean we are in process of getting a CO assigned soon?


----------



## barry_J

Got E-Mail from CO today!!!!
Additional docs asked:
1. Form 80
2. Medicals (Need to redo)
3. Australia Police Check (Need to redo since old one expired)


----------



## sam18

parul kaushik said:


> oh .. its again changed to in progress... does that mean we are in process of getting a CO assigned soon?


I already got CO assigned and still I face these problems with the system , there are some technical faults in the system. Each time I login, I see different things. Sometimes status changed from "in progress" to "application recieved". sometimes, all uploaded documents disappeared, sometimes attach documents tab is deactivated. Don't worry, its a usual problem.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kVats

sameera207 said:


> I didnt know about this questionnaire thing until now.
> 
> I have seen in the forum that the link to schedule medicals gets enabled soon after the visa fee payment and it is something like a drop down from which you select the closest EHealth enabled hospital and then you are generated a TRN and you need to schedule an appointment with the clinic using that TRN. Once the medicals are done the clinic directly uploads the results through eHealth. If the TRN isnt accessbile by the clinic then we have to fill up from 26 and 160 and carry with us to the tests. This is all info I got by reading this forum.
> 
> Friends who had done it can comment further.
> 
> Not sure about this Questionnaire thing though.
> 
> I am not pushing for it too much as there is a payment too for the agent when the client reaches the medical scheduling. So I am also impatiently waiting until a CO is allocated.


For 189 visa, best thing is to keep away from agents. Normally CO is assigned in 5 weeks, so one can complete medical before that. For medical, if u r in Australia, go to the medical centre, keep ur TRN. Get all the test done and ask the centre to send your results to the DIAC Adelaide or Brisbane centre from whichever u received ur ack. If in India, go to the online link. Choose the hospital and make an appointment. Get the test done.


----------



## Mimilim

kVats said:


> For 189 visa, best thing is to keep away from agents. Normally CO is assigned in 5 weeks, so one can complete medical before that. For medical, if u r in Australia, go to the medical centre, keep ur TRN. Get all the test done and ask the centre to send your results to the DIAC Adelaide or Brisbane centre from whichever u received ur ack. If in India, go to the online link. Choose the hospital and make an appointment. Get the test done.


I am confused...is TRN that is generated after we choose the hospital from hospital list different from TRN that we get from acknowledge email ??
I didnt fill out those forms , how do i find out them ?
Btw i hv just done medical this morning and they said my TRN is untraceable...
Pls help....


----------



## aussiehunter

sam18 said:


> I already got CO assigned and still I face these problems with the system , there are some technical faults in the system. Each time I login, I see different things. Sometimes status changed from "in progress" to "application recieved". sometimes, all uploaded documents disappeared, sometimes attach documents tab is deactivated. Don't worry, its a usual problem.


[/QUOTE]

Agree !!


----------



## kVats

Mimilim said:


> I am confused...is TRN that is generated after we choose the hospital from hospital list different from TRN that we get from acknowledge email ??
> I didnt fill out those forms , how do i find out them ?
> Btw i hv just done medical this morning and they said my TRN is untraceable...
> Pls help....



TRN is generated when you lodge ur application, once lodged that is used for medical also.provide the hospital with ur application TRN . I have done my medical in Sydney, I just gave them my TRN and asked them to send the results to Adelaide office as I had received my ack from there.

If still there is problem, call diac and ask them to help.

Anybody who has better info, kindly suggest or confirm.


----------



## Mimilim

kVats said:


> TRN is generated when you lodge ur application, once lodged that is used for medical also.provide the hospital with ur application TRN . I have done my medical in Sydney, I just gave them my TRN and asked them to send the results to Adelaide office as I had received my ack from there.
> 
> If still there is problem, call diac and ask them to help.
> 
> Anybody who has better info, kindly suggest or confirm.


Thank you kvats  ..the hospital staff said that she will send an email to ausi asking for a clarification..


----------



## subhadipbose

cnsaikrishna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to inform that my 190 got approved today. My details are:
> 
> EOI Invitation: 29/11/12
> Application Date: 28/12/12
> Medicals: 9/1/13
> CO Assigned: 15/1/13
> Approved: 17/1/13
> CO: Nikki, Team 33, Brisbane
> 
> I am happy to provide more details if you want.
> 
> All the best.


Congratulations !!!

Well that was quick....i lodged my application on 27th and have still not got any emials from CO...  
And i had uploaded PCC,MEDS as well as Form 80 and 1221 already.
Are you an offshore applicant ??


----------



## kVats

Mimilim said:


> Thank you kvats  ..the hospital staff said that she will send an email to ausi asking for a clarification..


Best of luck


----------



## superm

Anil said:


> Hi ..all I got my CO yesterday!
> 
> I applied on 3rd,now against few document " BF " is written...What it does means?please tell ASAP


BF = brought fwd. It means they are finalized.
Please update your timelines in your signature.
And I believe by "3rd" you mean "3rd *Dec*" - right?


----------



## harraj

Mimilim said:


> Thank you kvats  ..the hospital staff said that she will send an email to ausi asking for a clarification..


yes, my hospital sent mail a week ago but they are yet to revert back...


----------



## superm

barry_J said:


> Got E-Mail from CO today!!!!
> Additional docs asked:
> 1. Form 80
> 2. Medicals (Need to redo)
> 3. Australia Police Check (Need to redo since old one expired)


congrats.. 
Why you need to redo Meds?


----------



## goodGod

Hello all,
all my document changed from recommended to require except medical link for me and my family . what does this mean.
Thank you all


----------



## superm

goodGod said:


> Hello all,
> all my document changed from recommended to require except medical link for me and my family . what does this mean.
> Thank you all


Don't go by current eVisa page - there's ongoing tech glitch which is changing status and things.


----------



## subhadipbose

The following links are enabled for me and my spouse just now tough I had uploaded the Form 80 and Form 1221 today in the morning itself.

Myself :
Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
[This directs to download and fill Form 80]

Spouse :
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf 
[This directs to download and fill Form 1221]

*Any idea what this is about ???*I am confused because i had uploaded both the forms today in the morning itself but still these links are enabled .....none of the other document statuses have changed at all.


----------



## goodGod

Thanks for the info


----------



## superm

subhadipbose said:


> The following links are enabled for me and my spouse just now tough I had uploaded the Form 80 and Form 1221 today in the morning itself.
> 
> Myself :
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> [This directs to download and fill Form 80]
> 
> Spouse :
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf
> [This directs to download and fill Form 1221]
> 
> *Any idea what this is about ???*I am confused because i had uploaded both the forms today in the morning itself but still these links are enabled .....none of the other document statuses have changed at all.


If you have already uploaded both the documents - then just wait for CO to ask anything! No action required.


----------



## loonq

naseefoz said:


> Guys,
> Anyone here with CO initials AM from Team33 BRISBANE


Hi,
He is my CO too. Is anybody has any experience or idea about him? Please share.
Thanks.


----------



## superm

loonq said:


> Hi,
> He is my CO too. Is anybody has any experience or idea about him? Please share.
> Thanks.


Can you share your timelines for everyone's benefit!


----------



## Saroj2012

Anil said:


> Hi ..all I got my CO yesterday!
> 
> I applied on 3rd,now against few document " BF " is written...What it does means?please tell ASAP


H Anil,
You said that you got CO Yesterday. How do you know this? Did you get email from CO asking any document ?
Thanks,
Saroj


----------



## loonq

superm said:


> Can you share your timelines for everyone's benefit!


Hi,

Yes i did. Can you see this now..?

Thanks.


----------



## Srg

AnneChristina said:


> Many congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Many thanks Anne..
I appreciate your contribution to this forum.
Hope you & other expats get the grant letter soon. 

Cheers,


----------



## kark

Hi All

Its 3.45 AM in India and I got a mail notification on my mobile...So just woke up to see what was it...and it was the Grant letter......

I would like to thank all the members of this forum for helping me get this visa....



IELTS Overall 6 21/04/2012 | ACS Skill assessment +ve 26/06/2012|EOI Submitted 07/07/2012 | Invite 01/11/2012 | Medicals 08/12/2012 | PCC 18/12/2012 | CO 17/01/2013 | Visa Grant 18/01/2013


----------



## Srg

Ghostride said:


> I don't think it would have been paper based. What he might have been referring to is whenever you do a medical in Australia, you get the medical report posted to your address with 10 working days. I got mine a week after my tests.


Yes, you are right.

Cheers,


----------



## Srg

kark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Its 3.45 AM in India and I got a mail notification on my mobile...So just woke up to see what was it...and it was the Grant letter......
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for helping me get this visa....
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Overall 6 21/04/2012 | ACS Skill assessment +ve 26/06/2012|EOI Submitted 07/07/2012 | Invite 01/11/2012 | Medicals 08/12/2012 | PCC 18/12/2012 | CO 17/01/2013 | Visa Grant 18/01/2013



Congratulations.......!!!!!!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## Saroj2012

kark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Its 3.45 AM in India and I got a mail notification on my mobile...So just woke up to see what was it...and it was the Grant letter......
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for helping me get this visa....
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Overall 6 21/04/2012 | ACS Skill assessment +ve 26/06/2012|EOI Submitted 07/07/2012 | Invite 01/11/2012 | Medicals 08/12/2012 | PCC 18/12/2012 | CO 17/01/2013 | Visa Grant 18/01/2013


Congratulation Kark! Well Done!!
By the way when did you logged your application?
Cheers
Saroj


----------



## sam18

kark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Its 3.45 AM in India and I got a mail notification on my mobile...So just woke up to see what was it...and it was the Grant letter......
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for helping me get this visa....
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Overall 6 21/04/2012 | ACS Skill assessment +ve 26/06/2012|EOI Submitted 07/07/2012 | Invite 01/11/2012 | Medicals 08/12/2012 | PCC 18/12/2012 | CO 17/01/2013 | Visa Grant 18/01/2013



Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## kVats

Srg said:


> Yes, you are right.
> 
> Cheers,



But When I went to get my medicals done, they asked me if I want my health check results to be sent to me or DIAC office. As per them, If it was delivered to me then I had to deliver it to the DIAC branch office looking after my case. I asked them to directly send it to DIAC office, nothing was sent to me


----------



## Ghostride

kVats said:


> But When I went to get my medicals done, they asked me if I want my health check results to be sent to me or DIAC office. As per them, If it was delivered to me then I had to deliver it to the DIAC branch office looking after my case. I asked them to directly send it to DIAC office, nothing was sent to me


Even I was being asked as to which processing centre would I need it to be sent to. But still we always do receive a copy of the med results.


----------



## Ghostride

kVats said:


> But When I went to get my medicals done, they asked me if I want my health check results to be sent to me or DIAC office. As per them, If it was delivered to me then I had to deliver it to the DIAC branch office looking after my case. I asked them to directly send it to DIAC office, nothing was sent to me


Did you to the parra office or the sydney office of medibank to do the meds ?

I was being told that if I hadn't been allocated a CO at the time of doing meds (which I wasn't), then they would put the results up on the system and whenever the CO arrives he can check it online as the DIAC has full access to the Medibank system. Although they do send us a copy of results, it would be very seldom that you would get asked by a CO to upload the report of the meds (CO may ask for evidence - test booking receipt). 

Also, they asked me as to which processing centre did I want to send my results to and I replied Adelaide.


----------



## Sktoaustralia

Guess what ????????? :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


I just can't believe I got the grant today !!!! lane:lane:


----------



## kVats

Hi All,

just got grant for 189 visa 




EOI 189 (65) - 28 Oct / 1 Nov| Visa Applied - 2nd Dec | Meds - Early Dec | CO Assigned - 16 Jan| Grant : 18 Jan


----------



## imam

Congrats guys. Great news two grants in a row.


----------



## Ghostride

kVats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just got grant for 189 visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 189 (65) - 28 Oct / 1 Nov| Visa Applied - 2nd Dec | Meds - Early Dec | CO Assigned - 16 Jan| Grant : 18 Jan


Great.... Congratulations a ton!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Party time on arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## avinash.rao

Visa granted in two days of CO is assigned!! Wow thats pretty quick.. lane::clap2:





kVats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just got grant for 189 visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 189 (65) - 28 Oct / 1 Nov| Visa Applied - 2nd Dec | Meds - Early Dec | CO Assigned - 16 Jan| Grant : 18 Jan


----------



## superm

kark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Its 3.45 AM in India and I got a mail notification on my mobile...So just woke up to see what was it...and it was the Grant letter......
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for helping me get this visa....
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Overall 6 21/04/2012 | ACS Skill assessment +ve 26/06/2012|EOI Submitted 07/07/2012 | Invite 01/11/2012 | Medicals 08/12/2012 | PCC 18/12/2012 | CO 17/01/2013 | Visa Grant 18/01/2013


Congrats.. :clap2::clap2:
In your big timeline, most important date is missing*. Visa application date?*


----------



## superm

kVats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just got grant for 189 visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 189 (65) - 28 Oct / 1 Nov| Visa Applied - 2nd Dec | Meds - Early Dec | CO Assigned - 16 Jan| Grant : 18 Jan


Congrats. :clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## superm

Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe I got the grant today !!!! lane:lane:


That is great. Congrats. :clap2:
Please confirm that *your Current location is India? *To confirm that Dec offshore applicant have started receiving grant. :clap2:


----------



## Sktoaustralia

superm said:


> That is great. Congrats. :clap2:
> Please confirm that *your Current location is India? *To confirm that Dec offshore applicant have started receiving grant. :clap2:


Yes , I am offshore


----------



## superm

Sktoaustralia said:


> Yes , I am offshore


That is great. Congrats again._ Apki morning to good Ho gayi_..


----------



## justmailjoseph

kVats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just got grant for 189 visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 189 (65) - 28 Oct / 1 Nov| Visa Applied - 2nd Dec | Meds - Early Dec | CO Assigned - 16 Jan| Grant : 18 Jan


Party time bro, congrats :clap2:


----------



## mandeepps

kVats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just got grant for 189 visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 189 (65) - 28 Oct / 1 Nov| Visa Applied - 2nd Dec | Meds - Early Dec | CO Assigned - 16 Jan| Grant : 18 Jan


congrats bro....party time....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## EH12

Hi Kark,

Congrats on your grant! Could you please tell us which team did you get and the CO initials?

Good luck.

Regards.



kark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Its 3.45 AM in India and I got a mail notification on my mobile...So just woke up to see what was it...and it was the Grant letter......
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for helping me get this visa....
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Overall 6 21/04/2012 | ACS Skill assessment +ve 26/06/2012|EOI Submitted 07/07/2012 | Invite 01/11/2012 | Medicals 08/12/2012 | PCC 18/12/2012 | CO 17/01/2013 | Visa Grant 18/01/2013


----------



## EH12

Hi Sktoaustralia,

Congrats on your grant! Could you please tell us which team did you get and the CO initials?

Good luck.

Regards.



Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe I got the grant today !!!! lane:lane:


----------



## EH12

Hi kVats,

Congrats on your grant! Could you please tell us which team did you get and the CO initials?

Good luck.

Regards.



kVats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just got grant for 189 visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 189 (65) - 28 Oct / 1 Nov| Visa Applied - 2nd Dec | Meds - Early Dec | CO Assigned - 16 Jan| Grant : 18 Jan


----------



## Sktoaustralia

EH12 said:


> Hi Sktoaustralia,
> 
> Congrats on your grant! Could you please tell us which team did you get and the CO initials?
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Regards.


Thanks EH12 !!! It was team 4 , Adelaide , initials MB .


----------



## EH12

Your grant was quick... all the best for your future endeavors.... 



Sktoaustralia said:


> Thanks EH12 !!! It was team 4 , Adelaide , initials MB .


----------



## sameera207

kVats said:


> For 189 visa, best thing is to keep away from agents. Normally CO is assigned in 5 weeks, so one can complete medical before that. For medical, if u r in Australia, go to the medical centre, keep ur TRN. Get all the test done and ask the centre to send your results to the DIAC Adelaide or Brisbane centre from whichever u received ur ack. If in India, go to the online link. Choose the hospital and make an appointment. Get the test done.


I wish I did that Now cant turn back have proceeded with the agent and paid too


----------



## nima_vbk

trucpham1911 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it good news that i recieved from my CO a VAC2 invoice of 4250$ for my partner english skill. She said "this is the only outstanding thing in your application". Anyone have this experience? How long will it take a visa to be granted after my payment? Or this is only one of the steps and it means nothing? Please help.
> 
> My time line:
> 190 lodged 27/11/12 (in de facto relationship)
> Co 17/12/12 (CO initial VL from brisbane team 33)
> Med 20/12/12
> Pcc 10/1/13
> Vac2 request 11/1/13
> Visa granted: not yet


Hi 
even I got a VAC2 request for my mother in law on 11 jan 2013 and I called up my CO as I didnt get any response till today. She said there is a tech issue in the system which is why the payment isn't reflected for her to grant. She said the grant will happen anytime next week.


----------



## sameera207

kark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Its 3.45 AM in India and I got a mail notification on my mobile...So just woke up to see what was it...and it was the Grant letter......
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for helping me get this visa....
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Overall 6 21/04/2012 | ACS Skill assessment +ve 26/06/2012|EOI Submitted 07/07/2012 | Invite 01/11/2012 | Medicals 08/12/2012 | PCC 18/12/2012 | CO 17/01/2013 | Visa Grant 18/01/2013


Congrats:clap2::clap2:


----------



## sameera207

kVats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just got grant for 189 visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 189 (65) - 28 Oct / 1 Nov| Visa Applied - 2nd Dec | Meds - Early Dec | CO Assigned - 16 Jan| Grant : 18 Jan


Congrats buddy:clap2:


----------



## kVats

yeah , but 16th is when CO sent me an email, she might be working on it from some time


----------



## kVats

sameera207 said:


> I wish I did that Now cant turn back have proceeded with the agent and paid too


Dont worry, It will be processed and you will have the grant soon. In case of any confusion u can always call diac with ur TRN and passport details.


----------



## anmic

srinivas557 said:


> hi got the status changed for pcc from recommended to required .. it is a sign for CO assigned ? - i uploaded pcc yesterday and yesterday i saw it required status . Is it because i uploaded it changed or someone is looking into my docs ?



Hi Srinivas557,
Yes it means your CO has been assigned. 
The status' are changed when:
1. CO is allocated 
2. CO has verified the documents. 
In my case, certain document status were never changed for quite a while and the reason was that the CO was on vacation. Later a new CO got it verified and changed them.
Thanks,
anmic.


----------



## kVats

EH12 said:


> Hi kVats,
> 
> Congrats on your grant! Could you please tell us which team did you get and the CO initials?
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Regards.


Thanks EH12 !!! It was team 4 , Adelaide , initials VS .


----------



## DeeDeee

Hi Everyone,
I have a query that i need help with urgently. I have, in the past 10 years, visited UK for short durations for office work. These durations cumulatively amount to more than 12 months but there was never a stay consecutively for 12 months, which is why i did not fill these details in the visa application. 
Since the "Character Evidence" on the visa page states that one needs to provide a PCC for any country where one has stayed cumulatively for 12 months in the last 10 years, I feel it is a requirement for me. This is where i need your help. Has anyone especially the people who have got grants been in this situation? Has anyone who has got a grant did not have to provide PCC for another country where the cumulative stay was for more than 12 months but in short durations? The reason i ask this is because my agent says it is entirely the COs call whether i would need the UK PCC or not. My CO is not alloted yet, so i would like to know your thoughts and experiences. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## sameera207

kVats said:


> Thanks EH12 !!! It was team 4 , Adelaide , initials VS .


Congrats on the grant. COuld you pls update your signature with timelines. Thanks


----------



## anmic

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a query that i need help with urgently. I have, in the past 10 years, visited UK for short durations for office work. These durations cumulatively amount to more than 12 months but there was never a stay consecutively for 12 months, which is why i did not fill these details in the visa application.
> Since the "Character Evidence" on the visa page states that one needs to provide a PCC for any country where one has stayed cumulatively for 12 months in the last 10 years, I feel it is a requirement for me. This is where i need your help. Has anyone especially the people who have got grants been in this situation? Has anyone who has got a grant did not have to provide PCC for another country where the cumulative stay was for more than 12 months but in short durations? The reason i ask this is because my agent says it is entirely the COs call whether i would need the UK PCC or not. My CO is not alloted yet, so i would like to know your thoughts and experiences. Any suggestions are welcome.


Hi DeeDee,
My suggestion - Never go for a shortcut in this case(even if you have one). My case was similar(for US) and I have submitted FBI PCC knowing that it delayed by process.
The CO put one of my friends file on hold for more than 6 months - for not receiving his Dubai PCC. Finally there was a waiver after numerous email exchanges from a lot of parties including the CO.

Don't mean to dishearten you. Good Luck.
Thanks,
anmic


----------



## DeeDeee

anmic said:


> Hi DeeDee,
> My suggestion - Never go for a shortcut in this case(even if you have one). My case was similar(for US) and I have submitted FBI PCC knowing that it delayed by process.
> The CO put one of my friends file on hold for more than 6 months - for not receiving his Dubai PCC. Finally there was a waiver after numerous email exchanges from a lot of parties including the CO.
> 
> Don't mean to dishearten you. Good Luck.
> Thanks,
> anmic


Thanks anmic...that helps...but before i apply for an UK PCC i would like to know the experiences of the other expats...please help me out guys....


----------



## VVV

Congratz Kark, Sktoaustralia and kVats on the grants     All the very very best!


----------



## afzal067

Can anyone plz tell me what is the fee you have to pay while lodging your application after invitation? (Visa 189)


----------



## vn143

kark said:


> Hi All
> 
> Its 3.45 AM in India and I got a mail notification on my mobile...So just woke up to see what was it...and it was the Grant letter......
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this forum for helping me get this visa....
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS Overall 6 21/04/2012 | ACS Skill assessment +ve 26/06/2012|EOI Submitted 07/07/2012 | Invite 01/11/2012 | Medicals 08/12/2012 | PCC 18/12/2012 | CO 17/01/2013 | Visa Grant 18/01/2013


Congratulations Kark....!!!!!!!:clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## vn143

superm said:


> That is great. Congrats. :clap2:
> Please confirm that *your Current location is India? *To confirm that Dec offshore applicant have started receiving grant. :clap2:


Congratulations to alll who received Grant Today..................:flypig:


----------



## Ghostride

afzal067 said:


> Can anyone plz tell me what is the fee you have to pay while lodging your application after invitation? (Visa 189)


It is $3100 Aud


----------



## DeeDeee

anmic said:


> Hi DeeDee,
> My suggestion - Never go for a shortcut in this case(even if you have one). My case was similar(for US) and I have submitted FBI PCC knowing that it delayed by process.
> The CO put one of my friends file on hold for more than 6 months - for not receiving his Dubai PCC. Finally there was a waiver after numerous email exchanges from a lot of parties including the CO.
> 
> Don't mean to dishearten you. Good Luck.
> Thanks,
> anmic


Hi Anmic,
One more query...even if i apply for UK PCC now...do u think it would be a problem that i dint mention the UK stays in the visa application?


----------



## RUKN

Dear Omarau, 
Would you mind sharing the reason which made you withdraw the application.


----------



## findraj

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Anmic,
> One more query...even if i apply for UK PCC now...do u think it would be a problem that i dint mention the UK stays in the visa application?


You didnt mention that you travelled to UK at all?


----------



## DeeDeee

findraj said:


> You didnt mention that you travelled to UK at all?


Since the trips were of short durations, never amounting to a total of 12 months consecutively, my agent said i dint need to. But after applying for the visa i checked in the character evidence section which stated that cumulative stay for 12 months will also require a PCC to be given. I'm planning to apply for UK PCC now....but what do i do regarding the UK stay details not mentioned in the application??


----------



## findraj

DeeDeee said:


> Since the trips were of short durations, never amounting to a total of 12 months consecutively, my agent said i dint need to. But after applying for the visa i checked in the character evidence section which stated that cumulative stay for 12 months will also require a PCC to be given. I'm planning to apply for UK PCC now....but what do i do regarding the UK stay details not mentioned in the application??


You must include all visits...12 months or short..I am sure if they want to check up on your travel details, they can do it at a tip of a phone call..

Have you uploaded form 80?? 

Maybe other senior expats can guide you, I mentioned all the trips just in case...they could check my passport and If they found I didnt mention my visit to a country.. the CO would feel I hid information purposely...

So painstakingly I took the passports and mentioned all my visits to 17 countries...WAS A PAIN for sure..


----------



## shabanasafa

Sktoaustralia said:


> Thanks EH12 !!! It was team 4 , Adelaide , initials MB .


Congrats!!!

Just wanted to ask if, we will get an e-mail about case officer being allocated?

We have lodged application on December 1st. All our documents (including medicals and PCC) have been submitted well ahead. Still we dint get any mail on allocation of case officer. Today we are completing our 5th week and hence worried..Is there any probability by now case officer is already been allocated ?


----------



## kVats

DeeDeee said:


> Since the trips were of short durations, never amounting to a total of 12 months consecutively, my agent said i dint need to. But after applying for the visa i checked in the character evidence section which stated that cumulative stay for 12 months will also require a PCC to be given. I'm planning to apply for UK PCC now....but what do i do regarding the UK stay details not mentioned in the application??


Fill the form 1023, for correcting incorrect info and upload it. The agents are of no use. Please correct me , if the form no is wrong


----------



## DeeDeee

findraj said:


> You must include all visits...12 months or short..I am sure if they want to check up on your travel details, they can do it at a tip of a phone call..
> 
> Have you uploaded form 80??
> 
> Maybe other senior expats can guide you, I mentioned all the trips just in case...they could check my passport and If they found I didnt mention my visit to a country.. the CO would feel I hid information purposely...
> 
> So painstakingly I took the passports and mentioned all my visits to 17 countries...WAS A PAIN for sure..



No I have not uploaded form 80 yet. I did not intentionally refrain from mentioning the details, i was led to believe that in the visa application we dint need to mention details for stays less than 12 months at a stretch....I know it looks bad for me...I am planning to upload form 80 with all the details and also upload a letter to the CO stating the reason for not mentioning the UK trip details in the visa application...I dont know what else to do....

Please senior expats guide me....I dont want my application to be rejected because of this mistake....


----------



## AnneChristina

findraj said:


> You must include all visits...12 months or short..I am sure if they want to check up on your travel details, they can do it at a tip of a phone call..
> 
> Have you uploaded form 80??
> 
> Maybe other senior expats can guide you, I mentioned all the trips just in case...they could check my passport and If they found I didnt mention my visit to a country.. the CO would feel I hid information purposely...
> 
> So painstakingly I took the passports and mentioned all my visits to 17 countries...WAS A PAIN for sure..


I agree. I would probably send form 1023 to the CO and explain the mistake.


----------



## findraj

DeeDeee said:


> No I have not uploaded form 80 yet. I did not intentionally refrain from mentioning the details, i was led to believe that in the visa application we dint need to mention details for stays less than 12 months at a stretch....I know it looks bad for me...I am planning to upload form 80 with all the details and also upload a letter to the CO stating the reason for not mentioning the UK trip details in the visa application...I dont know what else to do....
> 
> Please senior expats guide me....I dont want my application to be rejected because of this mistake....


Yh we know...It is not intentional...fire your agent..is he MARA registered??

And as Anne suggested upload Form and let the CO know...before it is finalised


----------



## shabanasafa

Just wanted to ask if, we will get an e-mail if case officer being allocated?

We have lodged application on December 1st. All our documents (including medicals and PCC) have been submitted well ahead. Still we dint get any mail on allocation of case officer. Today we are completing our 5th week and hence worried..Is there any probability by now case officer is already been allocated ?


----------



## DeeDeee

Thank u kVats,Anne,findRaj sooo much....I'll upload the form ASAP.

Just one more query...do I need to print the form, fill it by hand and then scan and upload it? Or can I fill the form online and print it, sign it and then scan and upload it? Which is the best way?


----------



## rkarthik1986

AnneChristina said:


> I agree. I would probably send form 1023 to the CO and explain the mistake.


I have visited some countries as a tourist for a few weeks, but I have not mentioned it. Is it OK?

Also currently I'm on a business trip for 4 weeks, and I have not mentioned it either, is it OK?


----------



## VVV

findraj said:


> You must include all visits...12 months or short..I am sure if they want to check up on your travel details, they can do it at a tip of a phone call..
> 
> Have you uploaded form 80??
> 
> Maybe other senior expats can guide you, I mentioned all the trips just in case...they could check my passport and If they found I didnt mention my visit to a country.. the CO would feel I hid information purposely...
> 
> So painstakingly I took the passports and mentioned all my visits to 17 countries...WAS A PAIN for sure..


Hi findraj, these datails of all the trips are to be included in Form 80 right? In visa application I don't remember seeing a place to include all the visits including short stays? They had only asked for the countries we have lived right? I have not lived anywhere else, so I only mentioned SL. However, in Form 80 I will disclose all my short trips on holidays/business etc? Is that right?


----------



## EH12

Hi All,

Could anyone please tell me whether they have or have had any issues with Adelaide team 2. It seems that other teams are fast in processing the applications.

Regards.


----------



## rkumar1

Sktoaustralia said:


> Guess what ????????? :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> I just can't believe I got the grant today !!!! lane:lane:


many congratulation on your grant ....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkumar1

kVats said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just got grant for 189 visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 189 (65) - 28 Oct / 1 Nov| Visa Applied - 2nd Dec | Meds - Early Dec | CO Assigned - 16 Jan| Grant : 18 Jan



Congratulation on your grant KVats....party time for you...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## shabanasafa

Just wanted to ask if, we will get an e-mail if case officer being allocated?

We have lodged application on December 1st. All our documents (including medicals and PCC) have been submitted well ahead. Still we dint get any mail on allocation of case officer. Today we are completing our 5th week and hence worried..Is there any probability by now case officer is already been allocated ?


----------



## IPS

Hi Folks,

I got a about to get a Job Offer for Sydney Location for $600 per day. I have a query.

I have to live 2 years in adelaide as per my visa. Is it possible if i can work from home in Adelaide for Sydney?? Like consulting business. And i can get the company offer me a job in Adelaide?? And would this have any impact on my rule of living in adelaide and working in adelaide. As i would be working for Sydney..

Please suggest if this kind of consulting is possible as i dont want to miss this offer.

Eagerly Waiting for some feedback..

IPS~


----------



## kVats

DeeDeee said:


> No I have not uploaded form 80 yet. I did not intentionally refrain from mentioning the details, i was led to believe that in the visa application we dint need to mention details for stays less than 12 months at a stretch....I know it looks bad for me...I am planning to upload form 80 with all the details and also upload a letter to the CO stating the reason for not mentioning the UK trip details in the visa application...I dont know what else to do....
> 
> Please senior expats guide me....I dont want my application to be rejected because of this mistake....


There is a form 1023 . This form is to correct any wrong info provided in the application, with due reasons. Use that form, fill proper form 80 and get ur pcc from UK. You will get your grant


----------



## kVats

shabanasafa said:


> Just wanted to ask if, we will get an e-mail if case officer being allocated?
> 
> We have lodged application on December 1st. All our documents (including medicals and PCC) have been submitted well ahead. Still we dint get any mail on allocation of case officer. Today we are completing our 5th week and hence worried..Is there any probability by now case officer is already been allocated ?


No email is sent to inform CO allocation. The CO checks your application. If everything is uploaded, then you will get direct grant. If any document is missing as per CO, they will contact you.

Beside you can call diac, and ask the status, they will let you know if CO is allocated.


----------



## justmailjoseph

shabanasafa said:


> Just wanted to ask if, we will get an e-mail if case officer being allocated?
> 
> We have lodged application on December 1st. All our documents (including medicals and PCC) have been submitted well ahead. Still we dint get any mail on allocation of case officer. Today we are completing our 5th week and hence worried..Is there any probability by now case officer is already been allocated ?


There are a few folks from late Nov and early Dec still waiting for CO. CO will only contact you if he/she requires any additional docs or clarifications. So maybe CO is already active in your case and going through the docs. I have read in this forum that this is quiet normal so nothing to worry about for at least for a week or two. :ranger:


----------



## kVats

rkumar1 said:


> many congratulation on your grant ....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats :clap2::clap2:::clap2:


----------



## kVats

DeeDeee said:


> Thank u kVats,Anne,findRaj sooo much....I'll upload the form ASAP.
> 
> Just one more query...do I need to print the form, fill it by hand and then scan and upload it? Or can I fill the form online and print it, sign it and then scan and upload it? Which is the best way?


Fill the form online and print it, I did that for my form. I had made a typo mistake and had to fill the form to correct it.


----------



## kVats

sameera207 said:


> Congrats on the grant. COuld you pls update your signature with timelines. Thanks


Sure


----------



## vindy

Hi IPS,

living and working in different place - I think all this will be tracked only by you TFN and also it depends on the company allowing you to work from home.

anyway personally I have not seen a document relating to this particular scenario - in general understanding I think you have to work for 2yrs in your nominated region then plan as you go.

Vindy


----------



## IPS

vindy said:


> Hi IPS,
> 
> living and working in different place - I think all this will be tracked only by you TFN and also it depends on the company allowing you to work from home.
> 
> anyway personally I have not seen a document relating to this particular scenario - in general understanding I think you have to work for 2yrs in your nominated region then plan as you go.
> 
> Vindy


Thanks Vindy,

Long time since i saw a msg from u... Hope u doing good Sis. Next, some forum members told me that i can work in this mode. And there is no harm to my obligations of staying in SA for 2 years. I will handle the company accordingly..

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## DeeDeee

*Uk pcc*

Hi guys,
I need to apply for UK PCC from India. The website says i need to pay in "UK Cheque, UK Postal Order, or Bankers Draft". I have thought of asking my friends in UK to pay for this. But I need to know what the process should be if i send the docs from India and someone pays from UK.

I have tried calling the helpline many times...but no one picks up....Can anyone who has got their UK PCC done from India recently help me out please?


----------



## Guest

DeeDeee said:


> Hi guys,
> I need to apply for UK PCC from India. The website says i need to pay in "UK Cheque, UK Postal Order, or Bankers Draft". I have thought of asking my friends in UK to pay for this. But I need to know what the process should be if i send the docs from India and someone pays from UK.
> 
> I have tried calling the helpline many times...but no one picks up....Can anyone who has got their UK PCC done from India recently help me out please?


Send the documents to your friend & they enclose the cheque and send it to ACPO. Put your own address on the form for it to be sent to you directly when issued.

Alternatively ask your bank to make up a draft in UK£


----------



## cnsaikrishna

subhadipbose said:


> Congratulations !!!
> 
> Well that was quick....i lodged my application on 27th and have still not got any emials from CO...
> And i had uploaded PCC,MEDS as well as Form 80 and 1221 already.
> Are you an offshore applicant ??


no i'm an onshore applicant.


----------



## cnsaikrishna

inquisitive1 said:


> hi....
> congratulations!!!!!
> what was your occupation?...how much points did u have?....did they do job varification?....was the case officer good?


i'm a system analyst, i had 60 points, i didn't claim any points for my job, CO was very nice and responsive..


----------



## cnsaikrishna

lucky14 said:


> thnx for your information, R u in Adelaide now? If yes , I think that's why you got co assigned early, I hv done my application on 3rd Jan 2013., with SA state sponsorship, and yesterday we saw on skillselect that our eoi has been removed and application status from lodged to in progress..twodays before we got acknolodgement from diac that received all documents with our file no.what does it means? may be I will get my co soon..In email it was written from Rosemerry, Adelaide, she may be my co? or just a diac staff?


yes i'm in adelaide.i'm not sure about you case. what happened to me was, i got an acknowledgement immediately after applying for 190. and after the approval my EOI was removed along with the grant. so i think your CO is assigned and going through file before communicating with you. :ranger:


----------



## get2gauri

Hi guys,

I submitted my last doc indian PCC on 9jan but still no maol from CO. Bit I see sum docs status as TRIM updated on 16 jan on visa application site. Guys any idea wats happening wth my application? When will I get my grant letter.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Gauri


----------



## findraj

get2gauri said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted my last doc indian PCC on 9jan but still no maol from CO. Bit I see sum docs status as TRIM updated on 16 jan on visa application site. Guys any idea wats happening wth my application? When will I get my grant letter.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Gauri


Dont worry, It wiill get finalized soon, maybe a week or two maximum


----------



## DeeDeee

_shel said:


> Send the documents to your friend & they enclose the cheque and send it to ACPO. Put your own address on the form for it to be sent to you directly when issued.
> 
> Alternatively ask your bank to make up a draft in UK£



Thanks shel...that helps immensely


----------



## get2gauri

findraj said:


> Dont worry, It wiill get finalized soon, maybe a week or two maximum


Thanks Raj. Just can't wait more :-(


----------



## findraj

Yh, I understand...

Some expats have mentioned TRIM status means The Requirement Is Met..

All your documents have TRIM or just some??


----------



## superm

get2gauri said:


> Thanks Raj. Just can't wait more :-(


Seems like you have a CO.
Best of luck - a little more patience is needed I guess!


----------



## get2gauri

Co was assigned on 26 nov itself and asked for docs. I submitted all docd except my PCC which was submitted on 9jan. (My pcc took almost 45 days thanks to our process. Finally got pcc through jack)


----------



## shabanasafa

The link provided by diac to check visa status displays "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later". I have been checking this from december 1st.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Can anyone please suggest any alternative link to check the visa status and also let me know if they are encountering the same issue??


----------



## get2gauri

findraj said:


> Yh, I understand...
> 
> Some expats have mentioned TRIM status means The Requirement Is Met..
> 
> All your documents have TRIM or just some??


Only one doc each applicant is TRIM


----------



## findraj

shabanasafa said:


> The link provided by diac to check visa status displays "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later". I have been checking this from december 1st.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> Can anyone please suggest how to check visa status and also let me know if they are encountering the same issue??


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

This is the Log in Link


----------



## findraj

get2gauri said:


> Only one doc each applicant is TRIM


Mhmmmm..Dont worry it will get finalised soon


----------



## shabanasafa

findraj said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> This is the Log in Link


Thanks!!! that helped.... 

Application Submitted : 01 - Dec - 2012 ; Medicals : 07 - Dec - 2012 ; PCC : 02 - Jan - 2013 ; CO : :ranger:


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Hi i have applied for 189 on 25 dec . and uploaded all docs except pcc and medicals.i have added my parents and sibling ad non migrating dependent family members which i thick i did a mistake because they are not living with me and in system now its showing to submit pcc and medicals for them as well.this is a problem
How can i remove them from my application?
I received acknowledgment for application already but no CO assigned till now


----------



## Naveed539

It means that there are the cases of candidates who have lodged their visa application even before mid of December, 2012 But it is very surprising that they have still not been allocated a CO yet which implies that after taking almost more than 10 weeks still CO allocation is pending...?


----------



## loonq

cnsaikrishna said:


> i'm a system analyst, i had 60 points, i didn't claim any points for my job, CO was very nice and responsive..


Hi cnsaikrishna,

May I know about your CO's team and initial?

Thanks


----------



## cnsaikrishna

loonq said:


> Hi cnsaikrishna,
> 
> May I know about your CO's team and initial?
> 
> Thanks


Team: Team 33, Brisbane
CO: NJ


----------



## Naveed539

Dear cnsaikrishna,

How long did it took you to get the visa granted w.e.f visa application date and was it 189 or 190...?


----------



## cnsaikrishna

Naveed539 said:


> Dear cnsaikrishna,
> 
> How long did it took you to get the visa granted w.e.f visa application date and was it 189 or 190...?


it took 20 days. 190.


----------



## Janneeyrre

cnsaikrishna said:


> Team: Team 33, Brisbane
> CO: NJ


Nguyen John?


----------



## cnsaikrishna

Janneeyrre said:


> Nguyen John?


Nikki James

She was very quick and also communicative.


----------



## Janneeyrre

cnsaikrishna said:


> Nikki James
> 
> She was very quick and also communicative.


Oye! 
You're not supposed to do that.


----------



## findraj

Janneeyrre said:


> Oye!
> You're not supposed to do that.



Unfortunately, people are not very careful that it could lead to issues...

How about the Case Officer leaking your personal info to the world?!?!? How would you feel...

I have requested that we should have a report button next to reply button..seems it is gone unheard


----------



## Janneeyrre

findraj said:


> Unfortunately, people are not very careful that it could lead to issues...
> 
> How about the Case Officer leaking your personal info to the world?!?!? How would you feel...
> 
> I have requested that we should have a report button next to reply button..seems it is gone unheard



I don't understand the initials part of the case officer either. 
Please respect their privacy.


----------



## superm

Naveed539 said:


> It means that there are the cases of candidates who have lodged their visa application even before mid of December, 2012 But it is very surprising that they have still not been allocated a CO yet which implies that after taking almost more than 10 weeks still CO allocation is pending...?


How that came to be 10 weeks?
If 10th Dec was date. Then consecutive weeks complete on: 17Dec, 24Dec, 31Dec, 7Jan, 14Jan, 21Jan
So on 21st Jan - 6 weeks will be completed for 10th Dec Applicant!
Am I missing some calculation thingy here?


----------



## AnneChristina

VVV said:


> Hi findraj, these datails of all the trips are to be included in Form 80 right? In visa application I don't remember seeing a place to include all the visits including short stays? They had only asked for the countries we have lived right? I have not lived anywhere else, so I only mentioned SL. However, in Form 80 I will disclose all my short trips on holidays/business etc? Is that right?


Hi VVV,
you are absolutely right that the application only asks for countries where you have lived. Nonetheless, if your stays accumulate to 1+ years the question is whether they can still be considered short stays. If it are 5 weeks of vacation every year I guess they don't need to be mentioned, but if individual stays exceed 2 months I would prob mention them in the application. Otherwise you are totally right and there is no need to fill out form 1023; form 80 should do. Then the CO can still decide whether he wants a PCC.


----------



## AnneChristina

rkarthik1986 said:


> I have visited some countries as a tourist for a few weeks, but I have not mentioned it. Is it OK?
> 
> Also currently I'm on a business trip for 4 weeks, and I have not mentioned it either, is it OK?


Generally there is no need to mention short trips; you may have to disclose them in form 80. I just feel the situation is different if the "short" trips accumulate to more than a year in any one country.


----------



## timus17

get2gauri said:


> Only one doc each applicant is TRIM


How many applicants do you have in your application? Are you adding spouse or parents?


----------



## get2gauri

timus17 said:


> How many applicants do you have in your application? Are you adding spouse or parents?


Spouse and kid


----------



## mohsin_jawed

Aadilnaeem said:


> Hi i have applied for 189 on 25 dec . and uploaded all docs except pcc and medicals.i have added my parents and sibling ad non migrating dependent family members which i thick i did a mistake because they are not living with me and in system now its showing to submit pcc and medicals for them as well.this is a problem
> How can i remove them from my application?
> I received acknowledgment for application already but no CO assigned till now



Salaam brother,

I have done the same mistake by adding my brother as dependent and no one has answered how to edit that, I believe we will have to wait till the CO is assigned. Stay in touch and let me know if you find a way out, I shall do the same. Good Luck.

Regards,
Mohsin Jawed


----------



## Saroj2012

Hi,

On my application, I have document status as either Required or Recommended.
But somewhere in the forum mentioned about Received? Will Document status change to Received once CO verifies this?

Do anyone have idea on date on Next step section of application. I uploaded "Birth or Age, Evidence of - Birth Certificate" on 27/12/2012, however the date specified under Next Step for this category is 04/01/2013 and specified as Required. Does this means CO looked at this document on 04/01/2013.

However, I have not received any communication from CO, which implies according to this forum CO is not assigned.


Please advise.

Thanks
Saroj


----------



## AnneChristina

mohsin_jawed said:


> Salaam brother,
> 
> I have done the same mistake by adding my brother as dependent and no one has answered how to edit that, I believe we will have to wait till the CO is assigned. Stay in touch and let me know if you find a way out, I shall do the same. Good Luck.
> 
> Regards,
> Mohsin Jawed


Unfortunately it seems nobody has experienced and corrected this mistake. I guess you could call DIAC (0061 1300 364 613) and ask for instructions.
Otherwise, I personally would probably just upload form 1023 and wait for a response from the CO.


----------



## superm

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi,
> 
> On my application, I have document status as either Required or Recommended.
> But somewhere in the forum mentioned about Received? Will Document status change to Received once CO verifies this?
> *this is not mandatory, some Co change statuses some don't as per what I have read here. *
> Do anyone have idea on date on Next step section of application. I uploaded "Birth or Age, Evidence of - Birth Certificate" on 27/12/2012, however the date specified under Next Step for this category is 04/01/2013 and specified as Required. Does this means CO looked at this document on 04/01/2013.
> 
> However, I have not received any communication from CO, which implies according to this forum CO is not assigned.
> *This no where mentioned that if you have not received any communication then Co is not assigned.
> In fact people have received grants without hearing anything from CO. So we don't have any guidelines to follow here. *
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> Saroj


Though am no expert, but my comments in bold above. 

If I were involved in developing evisa I would have included detailed status section which atleast tells about Co allocation and medical status. 
I know they have done great work on developing this new system where in time duration of entire process has reduced greatly. Kudos to them! 
Best of luck to you for process.


----------



## srikarasu

*Form 80*

I have few questions related to Form 80, require expat help

1. I have travelled to US couple of times on Business Visa, and stayed not more than 70 days at a stretch and out of the trips i stayed less than 150 days. Should i mention the address i stayed in US form 80. 
2. I'm not claiming my spouse skill points, as her ACS approval is in SOL list 2 and mine is SOL 1. Should i ask my spouse to fill form 80 also
3. Not a question, but out of anixety, if some one of Dec 14th application/ acknowledgement with CO allocation and what is the latest date till they have CO allocated?


----------



## sreekripa2002

Hi Dee Deee,

It is quiet simple.Let me tell you what I did, I got a DD from bank, if you go to bank in the morning then you may get your DD on the same day itself. I apply for premium process. (thought it is expensive, it is very fast) and send that by post(biggest mistake). I send that on 18th December via speed post. They told me it takes only 5 days max. But UK police got that only on 29th Dec. They send a mail as soon as they receive the document. Then the next day itself they process and send that back. It is quiet fast and they respond promptly. 
So only suggestion I have is to get a DD from your bank and send via courier, its very fast and you can track it. Only thing is that if you send through courier the address is different and is not mentioned in the site and you need to check with them. 
All the best.


----------



## Guest

Yes wife needs form 80 as do any other people included on the appliction as well as children.

Yes give the address if it is asked for, I can't recall if it is? But even if a hotel or friends sofa that's fine. Form 80 needs details of every trip overseas even if only for 1 night.


----------



## sreekripa2002

I am a bit confused and hope some one can help me in.
My agents upload only few documents in the evisa. When I check with them they said they will get a mail from CO if they need additional documents. 
When a CO is allotted he change some of the document status to requested. I check with my agents and they said they send those documents by mail to my CO. But after 2 days the status changed from *request* to *required* and some are received. When I talk to my agents they said I am very impatient and have to wait for couple of weeks for my CO to finalize my case. I dont need to upload anything more. But I think as per the guidelines I have to upload the documents in e-visa if its an online application and if it is a paper based visa we can mail documents to CO. 
Please advice me.


----------



## imam

sreekripa2002 said:


> I am a bit confused and hope some one can help me in.
> My agents upload only few documents in the evisa. When I check with them they said they will get a mail from CO if they need additional documents.
> When a CO is allotted he change some of the document status to requested. I check with my agents and they said they send those documents by mail to my CO. But after 2 days the status changed from *request* to *required* and some are received. When I talk to my agents they said I am very impatient and have to wait for couple of weeks for my CO to finalize my case. I dont need to upload anything more. But I think as per the guidelines I have to upload the documents in e-visa if its an online application and if it is a paper based visa we can mail documents to CO.
> Please advice me.


Once a case officer is assigned you should send documents by email and not the e-visa system.


----------



## bharatjain

AnneChristina said:


> Unfortunately it seems nobody has experienced and corrected this mistake. I guess you could call DIAC (0061 1300 364 613) and ask for instructions.
> Otherwise, I personally would probably just upload form 1023 and wait for a response from the CO.


Form 1023 it is. My friend got a grant on 7th Jan 2013. he did the same mistake and he was asked to fill form 1023 to remove non-migrating dependent members by the agent. Also the forum has explicit threads for the same. You can check them too.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...38-remove-non-migrating-dependents-189-a.html


----------



## loonq

Hi,

That was a mistake, and we learn from mistakes. But we should be more careful during asking question to others too. 

Com'n guys...we cant stuck for a post. Lets start talking, i love to hear from you, i am learning from you. your posts help me to keep my patience.

Cheer mates.


----------



## Naveed539

1. i want to ask that what specific things are included among the security checks and who primarily performs the same...?

2. Should a candidate go for PCC and Medicals earlier than the request by CO or it should only be conducted once you are asked by the CO to do that...If one should do this earlier, that what are the reasosn which makes a person feel like that he should perform it earlier and keeep them ready untill the CO demands them...Lastly what would be the expiry or vailidity dates of such documents...?

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## mehran2010

Hi,

I have recently received an invitation to apply for visa 190 by SA. I am now in process of applying for the visa. May I know how I need to provide the evidence of my claims? Do I need to upload them on a web server or just need to wait for the case officer to be assigned first? 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## loonq

mehran2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently received an invitation to apply for visa 190 by SA. I am now in process of applying for the visa. May I know how I need to provide the evidence of my claims? Do I need to upload them on a web server or just need to wait for the case officer to be assigned first?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Hi Mehran,

Congrates on your invitation. If you have invitation in your EOI then just apply for the Visa and do your payment. After that you can upload all evidences of your claims to the system. Usually people dont wait for CO, they start uploading document right after application lodge.

Let us know if you have any more question.

Cheer.


----------



## mehran2010

loonq said:


> Hi Mehran,
> 
> Congrates on your invitation. If you have invitation in your EOI then just apply for the Visa and do your payment. After that you can upload all evidences of your claims to the system. Usually people dont wait for CO, they start uploading document right after application lodge.
> 
> Let us know if you have any more question.
> 
> Cheer.



Thank you for the guide! I have noticed that according to DIAC website, the processing time for 190 Visa is six months. Is there any online table/worksheet where I can see the approximate allocation and grant time for 190 visa applicants? Just as a guide, perhaps. Thank you.


----------



## moment

imam said:


> Once a case officer is assigned you should send documents by email and not the e-visa system.


imam,

My Co has not been allocated yet.

Any news regarding yours ???


----------



## Janneeyrre

...


----------



## hbsam01

VVV said:


> Hi findraj, these datails of all the trips are to be included in Form 80 right? In visa application I don't remember seeing a place to include all the visits including short stays? They had only asked for the countries we have lived right? I have not lived anywhere else, so I only mentioned SL. However, in Form 80 I will disclose all my short trips on holidays/business etc? Is that right?


That sounds right to me it is only on form 80 where short trips are needed. I do not recall any part of application requesting this detail and I just submitted yesterday.


----------



## imam

moment said:


> imam,
> 
> My Co has not been allocated yet.
> 
> Any news regarding yours ???


Hello Moment,

Nothing yet. But I have high hopes for this week. Good luck buddy


----------



## hbsam01

Uploading documents is soooo frustrating!! Every time I press attach it kicks me out to "this page can not be displayed" then I refresh and do it again, same happens when I finally get to attach box and press confirm! I know they are doing system maintenance but it appears to be like this every chance I get to try and get this done!! 

The progress on some docs has changed to required instead of requested does this mean it has uploaded successfully??

I have several employment letters to attach do I just keep attaching them to work experience Type or is this deleting the previous one each time i attach the new one. How do I know each of the individual letters has been uploaded?? !!


----------



## hbsam01

hbsam01 said:


> Uploading documents is soooo frustrating!! Every time I press attach it kicks me out to "this page can not be displayed" then I refresh and do it again, same happens when I finally get to attach box and press confirm! I know they are doing system maintenance but it appears to be like this every chance I get to try and get this done!!
> 
> The progress on some docs has changed to required instead of requested does this mean it has uploaded successfully??
> 
> I have several employment letters to attach do I just keep attaching them to work experience Type or is this deleting the previous one each time i attach the new one. How do I know each of the individual letters has been uploaded?? !!


Apologies I have just refreshed again and seen attachments provided box looks like try are uploading even though it keeps kicking me out each time. I guess a lot of persistence and patience is gonna be required!!


----------



## prabhatsinha

omarau said:


> I have the nominated occupation blank in my application summary! does anybody else have the same?


Hi all,

We have applied for SS and i think till Feb end we will get our invitation also.
my query is that can i apply for PCC already,as my current address is dfrnt from the address mention in my passport and my wifes passport.
please help in this,what should we do,heard that PCC takes time in this case?
guide me,thanks in advance.


----------



## poyalrola

hbsam01 said:


> Apologies I have just refreshed again and seen attachments provided box looks like try are uploading even though it keeps kicking me out each time. I guess a lot of persistence and patience is gonna be required!!


They usually bring down the system during weekends, and looks like this weekend was not an exception - as seen in Skill Select site.



> Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues
> 
> Sunday 20 January 2013
> 
> The following systems may become unavailable during 12 pm to 3 pm AEDT (GMT +11).
> 
> eLodgement (Online Applications and Citizenship)
> If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time, you are encouraged to try again after 3 pm AEDT (GMT +11).
> 
> Monday 21 January 2013
> 
> The following systems may become unavailable during 12.30 am to 4.30 am AEDT (GMT +11).
> 
> eLodgement (Online Applications and Citizenship)
> Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
> If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time, you are encouraged to try again after 4.30 am AEDT (GMT +11).
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## sach_1213

I just saw my evisa after 3 days n some documents were showing required status. I had uploaded those documents at time of lodgment. Shall i resend them to CO's email. Pls suggest


----------



## sach_1213

I just saw my evisa after 3 days n some documents were showing required status. I had uploaded those documents at time of lodgment. Shall i resend them to CO's email. Pls suggest


----------



## raghuraman

sach_1213 said:


> I just saw my evisa after 3 days n some documents were showing required status. I had uploaded those documents at time of lodgment. Shall i resend them to CO's email. Pls suggest


Its the same scenario for me as well..However those docs reflects as received in the Attached docs section with the date we uploaded. So unless or until CO asks it again, i think its appropriate to wait.
Cheers!


----------



## IPS

DEAR FOLKS,

Thank you so much for ur lovely PM's :humble: Lot of people have asked similar question so i would be answering them all in here.

BUT BUT BUT - I do not have an offer in had yet , i am in talks with a company in Sydney to arrange Work From Home kind of thing. Not sure if this works or not, nothing is final yet. Once i get the offer i will surely share other info like what asked in interview etc etc etc...

Answer to everyone's Questions - 

1. I am using SEEK for finding jobs.
2. I took out a sample resume from south Australian gov website. Link is given below. Its a brilliant web site. has tons of info for people like us who are starting a new life. Hope others find it useful too.. Please use this to make ur resumes.
3. I am into manual testing, no automation at all. 
4. I am into BFSI - Capital Markets Domain.
5. Experience - 7 years.
6. I work for a Top Tier Investment Bank.
7. I plan to move to oz in a few months time. I am not moving right now..
8. Company approached me in India itself. I don't want to disclose company name (No Offenses Please).

LINK - Tags - Government of South Australia

I hope all ur questions have been answered.

Cheers 
IPS


----------



## ankurmahajan11

*India PCC - India or UK ?*

Hi Guys,

Need advice from all expats who are outside India and have got their PCC done.

I am currently in UK for over 2 years and need to get my PCC done for India. The problem now is that I am leaving UK in the coming month and cannot approach the Indian embassy in UK to get my PCC done as they might take longer & I don't have much time left.

I'm leaving for India next month and planning to use PSK website to get my PCC done for India ...So is it possible to submit the online form now and take an appointment when I'm back at home ?

Do they actually call up the references mentioned to cross check any information ? 

Please advice.

Thnks Guys..


----------



## tani

Hey Hi all,

I am new on this site..I am now going to aplly for 189 visa..I need help help regarding the documents to be uploaded in the application...As of now, I want to know what document other than passport can be used as "National Identity Card" of India? Do PAN card comes under this?


----------



## Janneeyrre

tani said:


> Hey Hi all,
> 
> I am new on this site..I am now going to aplly for 189 visa..I need help help regarding the documents to be uploaded in the application...As of now, I want to know what document other than passport can be used as "National Identity Card" of India? Do PAN card comes under this?


Providing them with whatever all you have will only make your case stronger.
Does the PAN have a picture id? Is that a number that uniquely identifies you in India? 
Then yes. 

State issued IDs will do too.


----------



## mja123

ankurmahajan11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need advice from all expats who are outside India and have got their PCC done.
> 
> I am currently in UK for over 2 years and need to get my PCC done for India. The problem now is that I am leaving UK in the coming month and cannot approach the Indian embassy in UK to get my PCC done as they might take longer & I don't have much time left.
> 
> I'm leaving for India next month and planning to use PSK website to get my PCC done for India ...So is it possible to submit the online formit now and take an appointment when I'm back at home ?
> 
> Do they actually call up the references mentioned to cross check any information ?
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thnks Guys..


It actually takes less than a hour to get PCC from PSK Bangalore... Chk with d embassy there on the time it takes... Else u can apply online and do it when u r in India... I think appointment is not required for getting PCC. I got my PCC 2 months back and no reference chk was done


----------



## Srg

sach_1213 said:


> I just saw my evisa after 3 days n some documents were showing required status. I had uploaded those documents at time of lodgment. Shall i resend them to CO's email. Pls suggest


Hi sach_1213,

If the CO has asked for any document or the status is Requested against any document, then you should email it to the CO, unless Required status is fine. 

Cheers,


----------



## tani

Janneeyrre said:


> Providing them with whatever all you have will only make your case stronger.
> Does the PAN have a picture id? Is that a number that uniquely identifies you in India?
> Then yes.
> 
> State issued IDs will do too.


Thanks ,

Can you please tell me whether Police clearance ceriticates are compulsory or police check should only be done if asked by CO? If yes, whether it is important for both Primary applicant and his partner?


----------



## tani

Can anyone please tell me whether Police clearance ceriticates are compulsory or police check should only be done if asked by CO? If yes, whether it is important for both Primary applicant and his partner?


----------



## AUSA

tani said:


> Can anyone please tell me whether Police clearance ceriticates are compulsory or police check should only be done if asked by CO? If yes, whether it is important for both Primary applicant and his partner?


Police clearance is mandatory you can't skip that .. you have to do PCC for all applicants more than 16 years old from all the countries where they lived more than 1 year in last 10 years time .. you can do PCC before CO allocation this can speed up your process


----------



## findraj

Tani,

It is compulsory for all applicants, living in any country for more than 1 year(cumulative) in last 10 years.


----------



## aneesh123

tani said:


> Can anyone please tell me whether Police clearance ceriticates are compulsory or police check should only be done if asked by CO? If yes, whether it is important for both Primary applicant and his partner?


Applying for PCC before the CO asks for it or after the CO has asked for it is your choice completely. But one this is for sure that all the applicants above age 16 (correct me anyone if I am wrong about the age) needs to have a PCC..


----------



## tani

AUSA said:


> Police clearance is mandatory you can't skip that .. you have to do PCC for all applicants more than 16 years old from all the countries where they lived more than 1 year in last 10 years time .. you can do PCC before CO allocation this can speed up your process


Ok.. And do I need it submit PCC within the two months time after the invitation for visa? I am not worried about the Australian police check but Indian police check takes time and I will also have to send my original passport to vfs which I cant before medical.


----------



## tani

Ok.. And do I need it submit PCC within the two months time after the invitation for visa? I am not worried about the Australian police check but Indian police check takes time and I will also have to send my original passport to vfs which I cant before medical.


----------



## tani

aneesh123 said:


> Applying for PCC before the CO asks for it or after the CO has asked for it is your choice completely. But one this is for sure that all the applicants above age 16 (correct me anyone if I am wrong about the age) needs to have a PCC..


Ok Aneesh.. And do I need it submit PCC within the two months time after the invitation for visa? I am not worried about the Australian police check but Indian police check takes time and I will also have to send my original passport to vfs which I cant before medical.


----------



## shabanasafa

Hi 

I applied for visa 189 on December 1st. When i checked the status today, i am able to see the date for most of the documents changed to 17th January. Does this mean CO has been allocated? I have not received any mail stating CO has been allocated yet....


Application Submitted : 01 - Dec - 2012 ; Medicals : 07 - Dec - 2012 ; PCC : 02 - Jan - 2013


----------



## rkumar1

shabanasafa said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for visa 189 on December 1st. When i checked the status today, i am able to see the date for most of the documents changed to 17th January. Does this mean CO has been allocated? I have not received any mail stating CO has been allocated yet....
> 
> 
> Application Submitted : 01 - Dec - 2012 ; Medicals : 07 - Dec - 2012 ; PCC : 02 - Jan - 2013


Most like CO is assigned and he is reviewing docs in back end..they will contact you in case they require any further documents..


----------



## shabanasafa

That brings a sign of relief.... its almost 8 weeks since i lodged my application.... just was getting worried ....


----------



## findraj

Dont worry, DIAC wont keep waiting on your application forever...Patience is what we need..

Trust me Australia has fastest immigration processing times compared to countries like USA, Canada


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> Dont worry, DIAC wont keep waiting on your application forever...Patience is what we need..
> 
> Trust me Australia has fastest immigration processing times compared to countries like USA, Canada


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## tani

Do I need to submit PCC within the two months time after the invitation for visa? I am not worried about the Australian police check but Indian police check takes time and I will also have to send my original passport to vfs which I cant before medical.


----------



## Mathew26

No News of Grant or CO allocation today yet... Is it Holiday there? Any idea?


----------



## Ghostride

tani said:


> Do I need to submit PCC within the two months time after the invitation for visa? I am not worried about the Australian police check but Indian police check takes time and I will also have to send my original passport to vfs which I cant before medical.


No. The two months after invitation are for you to make a Visa application. If you don't lodge a visa application within two months then your invitation gets expired.

Once you lodge a visa application, it takes nearly 3-5 weeks to get a CO assigned. Once a CO is assigned he can ask you for the remaining documents to be submitted within 28 days. However, for docs such as Indian PCC, if you are unable to receive it within these days, you just need to email him the receipt evidencing that it is under process.

All you need to do is just provide proof that the remaining documents are being processed by the respective authorities, which can be easily done by providing the receipts. Then the CO can wait for longer, until you receive the docs.

Ideally, you would wanna keep all the docs ready, so that your application can be processed at the earliest.


----------



## Ghostride

Mathew26 said:


> No News of Grant or CO allocation today yet... Is it Holiday there? Any idea?


Nope it is a perfectly bright and sunny working day here. And am sure the COs are working ever so brightly to grant us all what we need.... Good luck mate and hang in there.


----------



## BOSSOT

rkumar1 said:


> Most like CO is assigned and he is reviewing docs in back end..they will contact you in case they require any further documents..


Hi,

Greetings to you,

sir I kindly request you to send me your mail id, please pm me.

allow me to thank you in advance


----------



## superm

Hey everyone.. 

I mailed to health strategies on 14th and then again on Friday again.. They replied back today and mentioned:
_
Dear **** (me),
I can confirm that health has been finalised for both yourself and Ms **** (my wife). _

That means I can relax from health front - right ? 

And people can mail _*[email protected]*_ - they are still replying - it may take a day or two though!

Do mention - TRN, NAME, DOB and Passport Number for all applicants! That's what I did!


----------



## findraj

superm said:


> Hey everyone..
> I mailed to health strategies on 14th and then on Friday again.. They replied back today and mentioned:
> _
> Dear **** (me),
> I can confirm that health has been finalised for both yourself and Ms **** (my wife). _
> 
> That means I can relax from health front - right ?



Yes, how come they didnt reply me :S what details you mentioned in the mail?


----------



## Ghostride

superm said:


> Hey everyone..
> I mailed to health strategies on 14th and then on Friday again.. They replied back today and mentioned:
> 
> Dear **** (me),
> I can confirm that health has been finalised for both yourself and Ms **** (my wife).
> 
> That means I can relax from health front - right ?


You certainly can!


----------



## findraj

Only a few days wait till your grant Superm!!!I am sure you will receive it before Jan 31st....


----------



## findraj

superm said:


> Hey everyone..
> 
> I mailed to health strategies on 14th and then again on Friday again.. They replied back today and mentioned:
> _
> Dear **** (me),
> I can confirm that health has been finalised for both yourself and Ms **** (my wife). _
> 
> That means I can relax from health front - right ?
> 
> And people can mail _*[email protected]*_ - they are still replying - it may take a day or two though!
> 
> Do mention - TRN, NAME, DOB and Passport Number for all applicants! That's what I did!


Ah man, I didnt mention the passport number!!!!


----------



## superm

findraj said:


> Yes, how come they didnt reply me :S what details you mentioned in the mail?


Updated my post above with details I mentioned.
But you know what they replied over the first mail which I sent on 14th - and in that mail I did not mention Passport number - rest everything I did - better mention all details though!
Best of luck!


----------



## superm

Ghostride said:


> You certainly can!


Thanks man.


findraj said:


> Only a few days wait till your grant Superm!!!I am sure you will receive it before Jan 31st....


Thanks. I certainly hope/want so too. 

@ All-
Let's hope we all will get grant sooner than we expect


----------



## findraj

superm said:


> Updated my post above with details I mentioned.
> But you know what they replied over the first mail which I sent on 14th - and in that mail I did not mention Passport number - rest everything I did - better mention all details though!
> Best of luck!


I have mailed them on Friday, so I wont send another mail so soon. If I dont get a reply by next week, I will send another mail...Also, I have done my meds very recently so best if I dont push much


----------



## marichelle

Hi everyone!! received email this morning, co team 07, she requested some info, but I'm so confused right now, we dont have an agent, is there anyone willing to help me please ??


----------



## Ghostride

marichelle said:


> Hi everyone!! received email this morning, co team 07, she requested some info, but I'm so confused right now, we dont have an agent, is there anyone willing to help me please ??


Its not mandatory to have an agent. If u could share the details everyone can help u out.


----------



## jaiswal.neha

marichelle said:


> Hi everyone!! received email this morning, co team 07, she requested some info, but I'm so confused right now, we dont have an agent, is there anyone willing to help me please ??


What is the help, u need??
Post your queries, everyone will try to help you in the best possible way


----------



## marichelle

AH THX GUYS!!! SHE SENT THROUGH 6 ATTATCHMENTS, 

INSTRUCTIONS FOR EMPLOYMENT REFERENCES
REQUEST DOCUMENTS OR INFO
VISA APPLICATION SUMMARY
CLIENT SERVICE INFORMATION
REQUEST CHECKLIST
REQUEST FOR INFORMATION

ALL I CAN PICK UP ON THIS, IS ON THE REQUEST CHECKLIST IT SAYS :
Main Applicant
Diederik Mader
Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience

is this now for qualifications in south africa and work in south africa ? meaning overseas from aus ??

is this all that is needed ? what are all the other forms for ?

thank you sooo much!!!!


----------



## justmailjoseph

srinivas557 said:


> i have also applied on 30th NOV and got the ack on 16th DEC but no CO yet


Srinivas557 my friend, just circling back to check if you got any word from the CO? Me nothing yet


----------



## imam

justmailjoseph said:


> Srinivas557 my friend, just circling back to check if you got any word from the CO? Me nothing yet


Its great that you're still smiling after all this wait. I am getting to the state of emotional numbness towards this application too.


----------



## Ghostride

marichelle said:


> AH THX GUYS!!! SHE SENT THROUGH 6 ATTATCHMENTS,
> 
> INSTRUCTIONS FOR EMPLOYMENT REFERENCES
> REQUEST DOCUMENTS OR INFO
> VISA APPLICATION SUMMARY
> CLIENT SERVICE INFORMATION
> REQUEST CHECKLIST
> REQUEST FOR INFORMATION
> 
> ALL I CAN PICK UP ON THIS, IS ON THE REQUEST CHECKLIST IT SAYS :
> Main Applicant
> Diederik Mader
> Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> 
> is this now for qualifications in south africa and work in south africa ? meaning overseas from aus ??
> 
> is this all that is needed ? what are all the other forms for ?
> 
> thank you sooo much!!!!


Yea thats correct, when they say overseas it means outside Australia. So the work references and the education in SA. Whichever u have claimed points for.


----------



## marichelle

okay, so this all formed part of acs ? already uploaded to them, should i just send this to the co ?


----------



## findraj

imam said:


> Its great that you're still smiling after all this wait. I am getting to the state of emotional numbness towards this application too.


Emotional numbness?!?! You have applied on 3rd december, its barely been a month and half..If you expect them to give grant the next day you apply, its asking too much...

Everyone should be happy that processing times are faster compared to other countries, USA could take really long, Canada take about a year and a half, UK is not accepting applications for migration unless you have 200K GBP...

Trust me, in the end you will feel, its worth the wait...

One negative post can change the mood of expats, please dont do that...

Also, have faith, they wont take longer than 6 months to decide your application


----------



## Saroj2012

findraj said:


> Emotional numbness?!?! You have applied on 3rd december, its barely been a month and half..If you expect them to give grant the next day you apply, its asking too much...
> 
> Everyone should be happy that processing times are faster compared to other countries, USA could take really long, Canada take about a year and a half, UK is not accepting applications for migration unless you have 200K GBP...
> 
> Trust me, in the end you will feel, its worth the wait...
> 
> One negative post can change the mood of expats, please dont do that...
> 
> Also, have faith, they wont take longer than 6 months to decide your application


Very true Findraj...


----------



## superm

findraj said:


> Emotional numbness?!?! You have applied on 3rd december, its barely been a month and half..If you expect them to give grant the next day you apply, its asking too much...
> 
> Everyone should be happy that processing times are faster compared to other countries, USA could take really long, Canada take about a year and a half, UK is not accepting applications for migration unless you have 200K GBP...
> 
> Trust me, in the end you will feel, its worth the wait...
> 
> One negative post can change the mood of expats, please dont do that...
> 
> Also, have faith, they wont take longer than 6 months to decide your application


agree..


----------



## imam

findraj said:


> Emotional numbness?!?! You have applied on 3rd december, its barely been a month and half..If you expect them to give grant the next day you apply, its asking too much...
> 
> Everyone should be happy that processing times are faster compared to other countries, USA could take really long, Canada take about a year and a half, UK is not accepting applications for migration unless you have 200K GBP...
> 
> Trust me, in the end you will feel, its worth the wait...
> 
> One negative post can change the mood of expats, please dont do that...
> 
> Also, have faith, they wont take longer than 6 months to decide your application


I agree with what you're saying. But I exaggerated it as joke though, relax. Next time I'll put a wink to show that lol. And I gotta admit that I, like many others, have been expecting a mail from a CO within five weeks indicating allocation as stated in there website. reaching 7 or 8 weeks has to be a disappointment, but not a heartbreak. I still give Australian immigration credit for their efficiency compared to other countries though. I am not the ungrateful type.


----------



## subhadipbose

Folks !!!

It has been 26 days that I had lodged my visa and since then none of the doc status has changed nor I received any mails from CO. Does this look like usual timelines for 190 applicants ??


----------



## mehran2010

subhadipbose said:


> Folks !!!
> 
> It has been 26 days that I had lodged my visa and since then none of the doc status has changed nor I received any mails from CO. Does this look like usual timelines for 190 applicants ??


Perhaps you should expect a few more days of waiting, as you applied right before the new year holidays. Anyway, I am positive that you will receive an email from the CO by this weekend. Please keep us updated!


----------



## ils2_fly

subhadipbose said:


> Folks !!!
> 
> It has been 26 days that I had lodged my visa and since then none of the doc status has changed nor I received any mails from CO. Does this look like usual timelines for 190 applicants ??


CO allocation timeline is 4 to 5 weeks as per DIAC...so I think it's okay...dont worry.


----------



## poyalrola

marichelle said:


> okay, so this all formed part of acs ? already uploaded to them, should i just send this to the co ?


You need to submit DIAC everything you've already sent to ACS, including all reference letters, certificates, etc. Just sending ACS assessment letter to DIAC is not sufficient at all. 

ACS only does an assessment of claims you make (is it worth you say you have?). They do not usually validate the authenticity of your claims in detail. DIAC on the other hand will chase after your claims and will want to validate the genuineness of your claims (do you really have what you say you have?). Hence, you need to submit more evidence to DIAC.

The golden rule is - send everything relevant, however insignificant, and make your case stronger.


----------



## marichelle

poyalrola said:


> You need to submit DIAC everything you've already sent to ACS, including all reference letters, certificates, etc. Just sending ACS assessment letter to DIAC is not sufficient at all.
> 
> ACS only does an assessment of claims you make (is it worth you say you have?). They do not usually validate the authenticity of your claims in detail. DIAC on the other hand will chase after your claims and will want to validate the genuineness of your claims (do you really have what you say you have?). Hence, you need to submit more evidence to DIAC.
> 
> The golden rule is - send everything relevant, however insignificant, and make your case stronger.


I understand!! Thank you so much!! :clap2:


----------



## goodGod

Hello,
if you have submitted all your document then you should rest because your CO may not contact you if there is no need to do so. In my case I waited just like you before I call adelaide office i was told that my CO was assigned within a week and she has all my document and there is no need to contact me unless neccessary.


----------



## DeeDeee

*Problem in uploading form 1023*

Hello everyone,
I have been trying to upload Form 1023, but there seems to be no relevant Drop-Downs (Evidence Type or Document Type) to select for this form.

Can anyone help pls?


----------



## sajid021

Dear Friend,

Need you urgent help.

I am planing to apply for NSW SS. Just want to clarify mode of payment AUD 300.

Do I need to make a BANK draft or DEMAND draft. 
I am not sure if both are same. 
I was planing to make a demand draft but in NSW web site its written make "money order", my agent told me to make "bank draft" and myself can make "demand draft" more easily and quickly.

Pls suggest.

Sajid.


----------



## AUSA

Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...  
thanks everyone for a lot of help and support 
wish everyone good luck and speedy grants 























<a href=http://download.cnet.com/Free-Youtube-Downloader-Pro/3000-2071_4-75329731.html >youtube downloader</a>


----------



## AUSA

Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...  
thanks everyone for a lot of help and support 
wish everyone good luck and speedy grants


----------



## imam

AUSA said:


> Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...
> thanks everyone for a lot of help and support
> wish everyone good luck and speedy grants


Congrats AUSA,
what did you end up doing for the Saudi PCC. Was the statutory declaration enough?


----------



## AUSA

Iman No CO din't accept statutory declaration but in same email he mentioned he look forward to finalize my application upon recieving of the KSA PCC. i got through agent and it worked ... at the end m happy i got grant so quick 





















<a href=http://download.cnet.com/Free-Youtube-Downloader-Pro/3000-2071_4-75329731.html >youtube downloader</a>


----------



## findraj

AUSA said:


> Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...
> thanks everyone for a lot of help and support
> wish everyone good luck and speedy grants


Congratulations man!


----------



## AUSA

findraj said:


> Congratulations man!


thanks buddy 
























 <a href=http://download.cnet.com/Free-Youtube-Downloader-Pro/3000-2071_4-75329731.html >youtube downloader</a>


----------



## jogiyogi

Visa invited for Skilled 189

Dear All, 
I would like to share this news with you all, that I have been invited for the 189 subclass visa. However, while lodging my visa application (after agreeing terms and condition) there is a blank page and nothing after that. Moreover, I came across that there is website maintenance was scheduled on 21st January till 4am (Aus time). But it is more than 12 hours still there are technical issues.

Could anyone of you please guide me if there is any other way to lodge my visa application.

Also Kindly suggest any Do-Don't do with regards to visa application, from your experiences. I would be thankful to you all.


----------



## vn143

AUSA said:


> Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...
> thanks everyone for a lot of help and support
> wish everyone good luck and speedy grants



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raghuraman

Dear Ausa,

Hearty Congratulations to U...Enjoy the moment and cheers. btw me too a mech engg 
Could U pls share Ur CO initials and team? 
thanks and wishes once again!!
regards,


----------



## raghuraman

Dear Ausa,

Hearty Congratulations to U...Enjoy the moment and cheers. btw me too a mech engg 
Could U pls share Ur CO initials and team? 
thanks and wishes once again!!
regards,


----------



## raghuraman

Dear Ausa,

Hearty Congratulations to U...Enjoy the moment and cheers. btw me too a mech engg 
Could U pls share Ur CO initials and team? 
thanks and wishes once again!!
regards,


----------



## AUSA

raghuraman said:


> Dear Ausa,
> 
> Hearty Congratulations to U...Enjoy the moment and cheers. btw me too a mech engg
> Could U pls share Ur CO initials and team?
> thanks and wishes once again!!
> regards,


thanks for the wishes -- 
my team 2 initial TS 
Wish you all the best


----------



## raghuraman

Ooops my post been posted thrice hehe..

Nice..Tfs and thanks for ur wishes, Wish U all success in Ur future endeavors!!


----------



## raghuraman

AUSA said:


> thanks for the wishes --
> my team 2 initial TS
> Wish you all the best


Ooops my post have been posted thrice..hehe...

Nice and tfs...wish u all success in further journey....

Regards,


----------



## timus17

Hello Guys,

I just noticed that for few of the basic documents (Excluding PCC, Medicals and Work Ex)... All the documents which I attached for Primary applicant has a date change... it is 17 jan 2013....


I don't think I got CO... but what are your views... I completed 5 weeks today..


----------



## RUKN

Congratulation on the grant 

















<a href=http://download.cnet.com/Free-Youtube-Downloader-Pro/3000-2071_4-75329731.html >youtube downloader</a>[/QUOTE]


----------



## aneesh123

tani said:


> Ok Aneesh.. And do I need it submit PCC within the two months time after the invitation for visa? I am not worried about the Australian police check but Indian police check takes time and I will also have to send my original passport to vfs which I cant before medical.


I think if you don't get the PCC on time we can show the intent to obtain the PCC by uploading the receipt that you get from the PSK. But that is not a substitute and may only help to buy you some time. To be safe, you can go ahead and apply for the Indian PCC before the CO is allocated and then start following up with the authorities. In my case , I had done that and it took almost 2 months for me to get that after running behind the local cops for a month and in the end it was a recommendation from my house owner that worked for me.....


----------



## shabanasafa

timus17 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I just noticed that for few of the basic documents (Excluding PCC, Medicals and Work Ex)... All the documents which I attached for Primary applicant has a date change... it is 17 jan 2013....
> 
> 
> I don't think I got CO... but what are your views... I completed 5 weeks today..



Same with me.... most of my documents has date changed to 17 Jan 2013.... hope we might get CO assigned soon...


----------



## fmasaud84

just curious, i could see the arrange medical and form 80 link on my application page.

but since last 2 days arrange medical has disappeared and i have not got a CO , i did not go for medicals as well.

anyone else has same issue ?


----------



## mehran2010

AUSA said:


> Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...
> thanks everyone for a lot of help and support
> wish everyone good luck and speedy grants


Congratulations and all the bests! :clap2: May I know when is latest allowed date of entry in your case? Is it determined by the date of PCC and Medical?


----------



## timus17

shabanasafa said:


> Same with me.... most of my documents has date changed to 17 Jan 2013.... hope we might get CO assigned soon...


What I believe is, before CO allocation, there could be some preliminary check done for basic documents like passport, ACS (Assessment), IELTS.. If candidate has all these basic document fine, then the application might go for CO allocation....

What do you say ?


----------



## bharatjain

DeeDeee said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been trying to upload Form 1023, but there seems to be no relevant Drop-Downs (Evidence Type or Document Type) to select for this form.
> 
> Can anyone help pls?


Evidence Type -> No Documents
Document Type -> Other(specify)


----------



## shabanasafa

shabanasafa said:


> Same with me.... most of my documents has date changed to 17 Jan 2013.... hope we might get CO assigned soon...


That sounds good.. then hopefully we will get CO allocated soon


----------



## DeeDeee

bharatjain said:


> Evidence Type -> No Documents
> Document Type -> Other(specify)



Thanks Bharat


----------



## fringe123

Hi friends,
Today I went for my medicals and after doing the tests the Doctor said that she is unable to upload the reports using my TRN. She is asking for HRI no which I didn't receive from my CO. 
My agent is clueless about this as usual and even CO has replied that we should be getting it from health australia.
Any similar experiences ???
Please advise.


----------



## desta

hi AUSA
Congrats, Good luck with your journey.....


----------



## AUSA

desta said:


> hi AUSA
> Congrats, Good luck with your journey.....


Thanks


----------



## fringe123

Congrats AUSA!!!!!


----------



## raghuraman

fringe123 said:


> Hi friends,
> Today I went for my medicals and after doing the tests the Doctor said that she is unable to upload the reports using my TRN. She is asking for HRI no which I didn't receive from my CO.
> My agent is clueless about this as usual and even CO has replied that we should be getting it from health australia.
> Any similar experiences ???
> Please advise.


Dear fringe,

During the allocation of Ur CO, U would have received an email with 3 pdf docs isn't it?. In that docs in one doc named as "Request for Information-detailed Information", there will be a HRI number mentioned. 
Kindly refer to that, things should be fine buddy!!
Hope U have that!

Cheers,
Raghu


----------



## fringe123

raghuraman said:


> Dear fringe,
> 
> During the allocation of Ur CO, U would have received an email with 3 pdf docs isn't it?. In that docs in one doc named as "Request for Information-detailed Information", there will be a HRI number mentioned.
> Kindly refer to that, things should be fine buddy!!
> Hope U have that!
> 
> Cheers,
> Raghu


Hi raghuraman,
Thanks a lot for your reply.
unfortunately there is no HRI mentioned in that Doc. CO said that health australia has to connect my TRN with HRI and she has already sent them a request. But the worst case is my doctor will be on leave tomorrow onwards (for one month). So if I don't get HRI no tomorrow :faint2::faint2::faint2:


----------



## raghuraman

fringe123 said:


> Hi raghuraman,
> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> unfortunately there is no HRI mentioned in that Doc. CO said that health australia has to connect my TRN with HRI and she has already sent them a request. But the worst case is my doctor will be on leave tomorrow onwards (for one month). So if I don't get HRI no tomorrow :faint2::faint2::faint2:


I can understand. Why don't U reschedule Ur appointment with any available doctor?.Is it any mandatory to do Ur medicals with the same specific dr?. Provided they can transfer Ur details as well!


----------



## loonq

AUSA said:


> Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...
> thanks everyone for a lot of help and support
> wish everyone good luck and speedy grants


Hi AUSA,

Congratulation on your grand mate. Wish we all get the grant soon


----------



## Naveed539

Can we edit the details on visa application on Skill select, Once we have written that and Press Next...?


----------



## kristy711

AUSA said:


> Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...
> thanks everyone for a lot of help and support
> wish everyone good


Congratulations AUSA on your grant:clap2::clap2::clap2:
Could you please let us know whether you was requested to submit form 80? And if yes when did you send it?
Thanks in advance


----------



## AUSA

kristy711 said:


> Congratulations AUSA on your grant:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Could you please let us know whether you was requested to submit form 80? And if yes when did you send it?
> Thanks in advance


Thanks ...
Yes i submitted form 80 and on 30.10.2012 .. CO requested form 80 on very first communication when CO gets allocated


----------



## kristy711

AUSA said:


> Thanks ...
> Yes i submitted form 80 and on 30.10.2012 .. CO requested form 80 on very first communication when CO gets allocated


Thanks for such a quick reply. All the best for you in the future!!!


----------



## hbsam01

jogiyogi said:


> Visa invited for Skilled 189
> 
> Dear All,
> I would like to share this news with you all, that I have been invited for the 189 subclass visa. However, while lodging my visa application (after agreeing terms and condition) there is a blank page and nothing after that. Moreover, I came across that there is website maintenance was scheduled on 21st January till 4am (Aus time). But it is more than 12 hours still there are technical issues.
> 
> Could anyone of you please guide me if there is any other way to lodge my visa application.
> 
> Also Kindly suggest any Do-Don't do with regards to visa application, from your experiences. I would be thankful to you all.


This happens to me every time I log in. I just press the refresh symbol and it seems to work most of the time or I go all the way out and back in again!!


----------



## PKR3

Hi, I am planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment under 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer. 

1)Does ACS recognize / approve my ‘Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science’ done through Distance education ? (Passed in Second Class [55%] From Madurai Kamaraj University [UGC Approved & NAAC Grade A University]) so that i can claim 15 Points for my education while lodging EOI ? 
(If i get 15 points for my education, then ONLY i would be able to achieve the passing mark of total 60 Points for my visa. So i am going ahead with ACS skill assessment only if someone could kindly confirm if i could claim 60 Points for SURE.)
2) Is there any particular website, i can get a confirmation on this prior applying ACS Skill assessment ?
Thanks a lot


----------



## VVV

AUSA said:


> Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...
> thanks everyone for a lot of help and support
> wish everyone good luck and speedy grants


CONGRATZ AUSA!!! ALL THE BEST!!!lane:


----------



## tani

Can anyone tell when will the online visa application ask for documents uploading..I have started the application process and reached till payment page and still its not asking to upload the documents...Also, please let me know what are the documents which I will need to upload?


----------



## Ghostride

tani said:


> Can anyone tell when will the online visa application ask for documents uploading..I have started the application process and reached till payment page and still its not asking to upload the documents...Also, please let me know what are the documents which I will need to upload?


Once you pay, you'll need to login to the evisa portal : https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login , here. And then you'll notice a section to upload the documents stating which documents would be needed. 

Alternatively, you can find the document checklist here http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf


However, you will only be able to upload them once you pay the fees.


----------



## nishaon

tani said:


> Can anyone tell when will the online visa application ask for documents uploading..I have started the application process and reached till payment page and still its not asking to upload the documents...Also, please let me know what are the documents which I will need to upload?


Go ahead.
You will get links to upload documents only after the payment.


----------



## tani

Ghostride said:


> Once you pay, you'll need to login to the evisa portal : https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login , here. And then you'll notice a section to upload the documents stating which documents would be needed.
> 
> Alternatively, you can find the document checklist here http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf
> 
> 
> However, you will only be able to upload them once you pay the fees.


Does the payment means submission of application ? Or I can submit the application after uploading all the necessary documents?


----------



## findraj

tani said:


> Does the payment means submission of application ?*Yes* Or I can submit the application after uploading all the necessary documents?*No*


You pay first, then you can upload alll documents


----------



## justmailjoseph

I called DIAC today, at 9:30 AM IST, had to wait for 18 mins though.
The nice gentleman answered that a CO has been assigned to my app on 17th Jan and that the CO might get in touch with me in the next 1-2 weeks. As for the medicals he said 'they look fine to me', hope that meant its finalized


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi All,

My status changed from "In Progress" to "Application received" again today.
Why is that??

CHeers
Wiz


----------



## kalsr

*Congrats*



AUSA said:


> Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...
> thanks everyone for a lot of help and support
> wish everyone good luck and speedy grants
> 
> 
> Dear AUSA congratulations.....nice to see grant for pakistani....i am just inline with your proceedings, as i applied on 20 sept and CO assigned on 20 oct but my medicals were referred on 9th Nov....
> 
> Can you please share your CO initials and what documents he/she asked from you...? and whether your medicals referred or not? Are you a single applicant or having dependents?
> 
> Please share your experience.
> 
> Regards


----------



## AUSA

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My status changed from "In Progress" to "Application received" again today.
> Why is that??
> 
> CHeers
> Wiz


Its some technical fault .. Happened few times withme so.u dont worryabt tht


----------



## wizkid0319

Tnx mate.... They asked me for PCC and uploaded it last Friday. Do you think they will grant fast? Usually how fast would it be?

Cheers
Wiz




AUSA said:


> Its some technical fault .. Happened few times withme so.u dont worryabt tht


----------



## Ghostride

tani said:


> Does the payment means submission of application ? Or I can submit the application after uploading all the necessary documents?


It does mean submission of application. 
But you can only submit documents after submission of application - making the payment.


----------



## tani

Can someone tell me Police Check (from AFP) only require name check or fingerprint check too?


----------



## amit26580

Hi Folks,

Need your advice...

1. I have lodged 189 on 7 Dec but till now waiting for CO? Has anyone got CO allocated with same time frame?
2. I have not completed PCC and Medicals yet. Is it necessary to complete it before CO allocation? If I will do it later does it impact anything? I have been told that the one year period of visa grant will have start date as PCC or Medical date hence I am intentionally not doing it to get maximum time frame.....

Anyone having different view please let me know because I saw people completed PCC / Medical even before CO allocation.

Thanks


----------



## Ghostride

tani said:


> Can someone tell me Police Check (from AFP) only require name check or fingerprint check too?


Only the name check is required for the visa applications.


----------



## justmailjoseph

amit26580 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need your advice...
> 
> 1. I have lodged 189 on 7 Dec but till now waiting for CO? Has anyone got CO allocated with same time frame?
> 2. I have not completed PCC and Medicals yet. Is it necessary to complete it before CO allocation? If I will do it later does it impact anything? I have been told that the one year period of visa grant will have start date as PCC or Medical date hence I am intentionally not doing it to get maximum time frame.....
> 
> Anyone having different view please let me know because I saw people completed PCC / Medical even before CO allocation.
> 
> Thanks


I have read in this forum that people who has lodged their app's till 6th Dec have got CO's assigned, so you might already have a CO or will be assigned one within the next 5 days probably. I suggest you be ready with your PCC (this takes time) and medicals since anyways the CO is going to ask for these docs pretty soon.


----------



## sunil0780

justmailjoseph said:


> I have read in this forum that people who has lodged their app's till 6th Dec have got CO's assigned, so you might already have a CO or will be assigned one within the next 5 days probably. I suggest you be ready with your PCC (this takes time) and medicals since anyways the CO is going to ask for these docs pretty soon.


for PCC yes you have to do right way..
But for Medical its your own personal decision (if you want to wait for CO  )


----------



## zakisaleem18

*Regarding Documents Uploaded*

Hi All

When I logged into my account today, I found that most of my documents, shown in the NEXT table has been received. My wife's documents from the AGE proof till WORK Experience has been received. In my case , I noticed that my payslips, tax doc, bank statement, letters etc. has status changed to "Received" from "Required" but My Work Reference & Passport/Birth certificate has still the status "Required" though I have uploaded the same. *Can some one comment if I have to re-upload the same? or is it normal and they are processing the same.*

I had uploaded the docs on 9th JAN 2013 and the same has been received on 22 JAN 2013. So this is a good sign considering that my application is being reviewed by some one and a CO might be assigned or will respond in 2 or 3 weeks. 

I am still to upload the PCCs, FORM 80s and Medicals for which the status is still "Recommended".

Regards

Zaki Saleem


----------



## vn143

amit26580 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need your advice...
> 
> 1. I have lodged 189 on 7 Dec but till now waiting for CO? Has anyone got CO allocated with same time frame?
> *Yes, you can forum.....Some of us allocated CO.*
> 2. I have not completed PCC and Medicals yet. Is it necessary to complete it before CO allocation? If I will do it later does it impact anything? I have been told that the one year period of visa grant will have start date as PCC or Medical date hence I am intentionally not doing it to get maximum time frame.....
> *There will be no impact if you complete with your Medical & PCC front loaded, i think they always give preference to them who have loaded all their documents.
> One of my friend lodged on 24 Nov & loaded all the documents on 25 Nov and got grant on 11 Dec 2012.
> *
> Anyone having different view please let me know because I saw people completed PCC / Medical even before CO allocation.
> *Yes, i also did my medicals & PCC after lodging my application*
> 
> Thanks


Hi
Reply is in bold above.


----------



## tani

Do the documents like payslip,tax doc , bank statement should be certified copies?


----------



## Ghostride

tani said:


> Do the documents like payslip,tax doc , bank statement should be certified copies?


Not if ur uploading the scans of the coloured originals. All scanned copies of originals are fine.

Sent from my Iphone5 using ExpatForum


----------



## ITS27001

Hi guys, 

Today when I logged in to my visa application with my TRN, I noticed some items in STEPS table changed from required to received. Is that a sign of CO or just system doing it ?


----------



## Anil

kristy711 said:


> Thanks for such a quick reply. All the best for you in the future!!!


Hi Kristy & AUSA

I haven seen ppl here who got grant within one month of allocation of CO.You guys have applied in Oct.Why there is such delay in your cases


----------



## jogiyogi

tani said:


> Can anyone tell when will the online visa application ask for documents uploading..I have started the application process and reached till payment page and still its not asking to upload the documents...Also, please let me know what are the documents which I will need to upload?


Hi Tani,

Would you please clear my following doubts

Current Employment date: I must enter a date for "employment completed on". But I have not ended my job with my current employer. Which date shall I enter here.

Master degree: my MBA is not completed yet, it will be completed in December 2013. however it is asking for a degree completion date. Again it is mandatory to enter this.

Want to add my fiance in my visa: She has applied for passport and will get her passport in one month. They are asking all the details for here right now.

I am not able to proceed without these details.
I am SORRY for long queries. I would appreciate your help in this.


----------



## amit26580

Thanks Folks for replying quickly ...In continuation to my previous mail, Please clarify on below points:-

1. I see that one year of Grant will depend up on start date of PCC / Medicals so they will consider PCC start date or Medicals start date to come to the start date of Grant. I mean obviously there will be difference in PCC and medicals dates so what they will consider? In that case I can go for PCC right now and the medicals later assuming that they will consider document which has latest date.

2. After getting Grant is it necessary to fly to AU within one year time frame? I heard that there is no need to even fly and stamping can be done at Australian embassy in India. Is it correct ?

Thanks


----------



## marichelle

Hi guys!! I just want to say thank you for your help!! The CO mailed us this morning saying that she doesn't need anything else from us, just waiting for my medicals to clear, as soon as she gets this, she'll be in touch!!!!!  !!!


----------



## Ghostride

marichelle said:


> Hi guys!! I just want to say thank you for your help!! The CO mailed us this morning saying that she doesn't need anything else from us, just waiting for my medicals to clear, as soon as she gets this, she'll be in touch!!!!!  !!!


Oh thats great news. So once ur meds cleared, ur grant's on its way!!!! 

Sent from my phone using expatForum


----------



## tani

Hey Guys.....

Need help regarding 
AFP check.....I have been for one year in my current residential address...Do I need to give all the past 10 years adresses I had been resided?


----------



## ITS27001

Hi guys,

Today when I logged in to my visa application with my TRN, I noticed some items in STEPS table changed from required to received. Is that a sign of CO or just system doing it ?


----------



## Ghostride

tani said:


> Hey Guys.....
> 
> Need help regarding
> AFP check.....I have been for one year in my current residential address...Do I need to give all the past 10 years adresses I had been resided?


Have you been in Australia for the past 10 years?

You would need to list all the addresses that you lived at in Australia for AFP.


----------



## tani

Ghostride said:


> Have you been in Australia for the past 10 years?
> 
> You would need to list all the addresses that you lived at in Australia for AFP.


Thanks........I have been in Australia for last 2 years..so I need to give all prev. address of Australia? Or, I also need to give the address of India I hv been before 2 years?


----------



## ATA

ITS27001 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today when I logged in to my visa application with my TRN, I noticed some items in STEPS table changed from required to received. Is that a sign of CO or just system doing it ?


That is a sign that your application is being assessed by some one.. Most probably a CO has been assigned. The day it happened on my application I received an email from CO with further requirements


----------



## Ghostride

ITS27001 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today when I logged in to my visa application with my TRN, I noticed some items in STEPS table changed from required to received. Is that a sign of CO or just system doing it ?


It is highly unlikely that you get a CO assigned so early, coz there are still plenty of early December applicants waiting for one. While, the docs status changing to received is a sign of it being having looked at, but at the same time it could be a glitch and may be tomorrow the status could read required again .


----------



## ITS27001

So if it isn't a glitch and not a CO assigned to me ... would it be possible for someone in DIAC office to check my documents before CO allocation ? or just a CO have the authority ?


----------



## Ghostride

ITS27001 said:


> So if it isn't a glitch and not a CO assigned to me ... would it be possible for someone in DIAC office to check my documents before CO allocation ? or just a CO have the authority ?


Well to the best of my knowledge it is very unlikely. Coz there are applicants still waiting from the whole month of December, who haven't even seen changes on their document status. I could be wrong, though.

You could verify this with the DIAC, but then again it would be too early for you to write or call them. Just wait for a day or two and see if the status changes again. BTW what docs have been changed to receive


----------



## srinivas557

*Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO)*



imam said:


> Its great that you're still smiling after all this wait. I am getting to the state of emotional numbness towards this application too.


i am still waiting for CO ... some of my documents status got changed from recommended to recieved and the dates got updated to 17th JAN 2013 . 

Not sure if CO is assigned .. or some one is looking into the docs before the CO ...


----------



## ITS27001

My uni degree & transcript ... overseas work experiences , IELTS, Identity documents and same for my wife.

I just have another question. When I received my Ack some evidence added to my STEPS and in front of them it says recommended. Some of them like Australian degree and Australian work experiences !! I was afraid that I by mistake answers those question in my EOI "YES" but later when I looked to my points in my EOI I released that I didn't. Does it happens to anyone or I am the first one experiencing these ?


----------



## Ghostride

ITS27001 said:


> My uni degree & transcript ... overseas work experiences , IELTS, Identity documents and same for my wife.
> 
> I just have another question. When I received my Ack some evidence added to my STEPS and in front of them it says recommended. Some of them like Australian degree and Australian work experiences !! I was afraid that I by mistake answers those question in my EOI "YES" but later when I looked to my points in my EOI I released that I didn't. Does it happens to anyone or I am the first one experiencing these ?


Yes thats a generic list of documents that you see at the evisa portal for your documents to be uploaded. You don't need to have each of those docs, only the ones that you claimed your points on are necessary.


----------



## goodGod

Hello my people, iam afraid my CO is requesting for my foral employer list of duties while i was there. my fear the is one month difference in ACS accessment and the letter given to me by my formal employer . I only spent lass that 2 years there. I need advice

Thank you


----------



## timus17

hey Guys...

I am not sure if you guys would be interested into this or not, however i thought can we actually put below info so as to guess which team handles single applicant cases and which team handles applications with co-applicants


1. Category : Single or Multi
2. Team assigned : (Team number and city)


----------



## fringe123

raghuraman said:


> I can understand. Why don't U reschedule Ur appointment with any available doctor?.Is it any mandatory to do Ur medicals with the same specific dr?. Provided they can transfer Ur details as well!


Today I got my HRI no. But that's also not working it seems. Yea I can reschedule the appointment but should get the things clear before doing medicals again. Don't know what is wrong with my TRN and HRI.


----------



## PKR3

Hi, Nobody seems to have an idea reg my query in other forum, So checking here. I am planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment under 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer. Would highly appreciate if you could answer the below
1) Does ACS recognize/approve “Distance Education” ? I have done my ‘Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science’ through Distance education. (Passed in Second Class [55%] From Madurai Kamaraj University [UGC Approved & NAAC Grade A University]) 
2) If the Answer is Yes, then i can claim 15 Points for my education while lodging EOI right? Its important for me to get 15 points for my education to have a total of 60 points (That’s why is important for me to confirm this prior applying ACS)
3) Is there any website wherein I can cross verify this
Thanks in advance
PKR


----------



## PKR3

Hi, Nobody seems to have an idea reg my query in other forum, So checking here. I am planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment under 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer. Would highly appreciate if you could answer the below
1) Does ACS recognize/approve “Distance Education” ? I have done my ‘Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science’ through Distance education. (Passed in Second Class [55%] From Madurai Kamaraj University [UGC Approved & NAAC Grade A University])
2) If the Answer is Yes, then i can claim 15 Points for my education while lodging EOI right? Its important for me to get 15 points for my education to have a total of 60 points (That’s why is important for me to confirm this prior applying ACS)
3) Is there any website wherein I can cross verify this
Thanks in advance
PKR


----------



## timus17

PKR3 said:


> Hi, Nobody seems to have an idea reg my query in other forum, So checking here. I am planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment under 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer. Would highly appreciate if you could answer the below
> 1) Does ACS recognize/approve “Distance Education” ? I have done my ‘Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science’ through Distance education. (Passed in Second Class [55%] From Madurai Kamaraj University [UGC Approved & NAAC Grade A University])
> 2) If the Answer is Yes, then i can claim 15 Points for my education while lodging EOI right? Its important for me to get 15 points for my education to have a total of 60 points (That’s why is important for me to confirm this prior applying ACS)
> 3) Is there any website wherein I can cross verify this
> Thanks in advance
> PKR


Do you have experience over lapping you duration of degree?


----------



## PKR3

timus17 said:


> Do you have experience over lapping you duration of degree?


Nope I do not have. I actually attended 5 days/ 25 hours per week class like a regular college in their study center located in a diff state. But it cant be proven as its not been mentioned in my certificates. So ACS will consider it as a 'Distance education course only'.


----------



## justmailjoseph

Got mail from CO few hours ago, team 33 Brisbane. CO is requesting docs of my spouse (PCC, relationship certificate, Passport). I had already uploaded all of these docs, guess they are having issues viewing all the docs from the portal. 
Have sent all the docs again. So the next phase of wait starts now


----------



## findraj

justmailjoseph said:


> Got mail from CO few hours ago, team 33 Brisbane. CO is requesting docs of my spouse (PCC, relationship certificate, Passport). I had already uploaded all of these docs, guess they are having issues viewing all the docs from the portal.
> Have sent all the docs again. So the next phase of wait starts now


Good Luck!


----------



## superm

marichelle said:


> Hi guys!! I just want to say thank you for your help!! The CO mailed us this morning saying that she doesn't need anything else from us, just waiting for my medicals to clear, as soon as she gets this, she'll be in touch!!!!!  !!!


when did you go for meds?


----------



## findraj

marichelle said:


> Hi guys!! I just want to say thank you for your help!! The CO mailed us this morning saying that she doesn't need anything else from us, just waiting for my medicals to clear, as soon as she gets this, she'll be in touch!!!!!  !!!


Thats great news!!


----------



## superm

justmailjoseph said:


> Got mail from CO few hours ago, team 33 Brisbane. CO is requesting docs of my spouse (PCC, relationship certificate, Passport). I had already uploaded all of these docs, guess they are having issues viewing all the docs from the portal.
> Have sent all the docs again. So the next phase of wait starts now


Congrats man... its a matter of days (one or two) now! 
Best of luck!


----------



## srinivas557

superm said:


> Congrats man... its a matter of days (one or two) now!
> Best of luck!


got a mail from CO just now .. he is asking for medicals .


----------



## findraj

srinivas557 said:


> got a mail from CO just now .. he is asking for medicals .


he is working at midnight??!?!?


----------



## superm

srinivas557 said:


> got a mail from CO just now .. he is asking for medicals .


Congrats on co. you have not done your meds? do it asap.
Do update your signature too.. best of luck!
Also- you received it just now? COs working at night too?


----------



## raghuraman

PKR3 said:


> Hi, Nobody seems to have an idea reg my query in other forum, So checking here. I am planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment under 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer. Would highly appreciate if you could answer the below
> 1) Does ACS recognize/approve “Distance Education” ? I have done my ‘Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science’ through Distance education. (Passed in Second Class [55%] From Madurai Kamaraj University [UGC Approved & NAAC Grade A University])
> 2) If the Answer is Yes, then i can claim 15 Points for my education while lodging EOI right? Its important for me to get 15 points for my education to have a total of 60 points (That’s why is important for me to confirm this prior applying ACS)
> 3) Is there any website wherein I can cross verify this
> Thanks in advance
> PKR


Buddy if me in Ur situation, what i would do is to ring up ACS directly and clarify myself before applying for the same. However, if any expertise can show some light for Ur case then its good too...

Cheers,
Raghu


----------



## snowberry

Hi all, ...

Do you think different type of skill nominations will get grant quicker than the other?
Just wondering because in the past (175 visa) processed based on our skill.

Thank you so so much in advance


----------



## AUSA

kalsr said:


> AUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys today i got my 190 visa granted .... I am so happy and excited...
> thanks everyone for a lot of help and support
> wish everyone good luck and speedy grants
> 
> 
> Dear AUSA congratulations.....nice to see grant for pakistani....i am just inline with your proceedings, as i applied on 20 sept and CO assigned on 20 oct but my medicals were referred on 9th Nov....
> 
> Can you please share your CO initials and what documents he/she asked from you...? and whether your medicals referred or not? Are you a single applicant or having dependents?
> 
> Please share your experience.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> CO was from team 2 - Documents requested for FORM 80 , PCC , Medical , work expereience , skill assessment , IELTS , Age , Qualification , passport copy etc
> No my medical was not referred.. i had problem with my PCC from KSA which delayed my case for approx. 1 month ..
> I wish you all the very best for your visa process and speedy grant ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=http://download.cnet.com/Free-Youtube-Downloader-Pro/3000-2071_4-75329731.html >youtube downloader</a>
Click to expand...


----------



## AUSA

Anil said:


> Hi Kristy & AUSA
> 
> I haven seen ppl here who got grant within one month of allocation of CO.You guys have applied in Oct.Why there is such delay in your cases


Standard process time for 190 visa as per DIAC is 6 months which offcourse varies from case to case depends on the complexity of the each individual case. 
In my case i am from a HR country and this could be a reason of delay in processing. Additionally i got my visa delayed for approx. 1 month becuase of KSA PCC which i was not able to provide on time. .


----------



## raghuraman

fringe123 said:


> Today I got my HRI no. But that's also not working it seems. Yea I can reschedule the appointment but should get the things clear before doing medicals again. Don't know what is wrong with my TRN and HRI.


Good that U got but unfortunate that its not working!..Tough time...If one thing is wrong once then its understandable but twice then we have to get alarmed. Kindly call Up DIAC and get clarified with the issue. I think it would be much better to ring up these folks...
Even if in case if u dont have it: 
Global Health
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Fax: +61 2 8666 5900 or 8666 5901
Email: [email protected]


----------



## shabanasafa

Hi...

Can any one please provide me the contact number of DIAC for checking if CO is allocated....and also the preferable time for calling them up..


----------



## timus17

PKR3 said:


> Nope I do not have. I actually attended 5 days/ 25 hours per week class like a regular college in their study center located in a diff state. But it cant be proven as its not been mentioned in my certificates. So ACS will consider it as a 'Distance education course only'.


I am not sure about this distant stuff.. Can some body senior comment on that?


----------



## timus17

justmailjoseph said:


> Got mail from CO few hours ago, team 33 Brisbane. CO is requesting docs of my spouse (PCC, relationship certificate, Passport). I had already uploaded all of these docs, guess they are having issues viewing all the docs from the portal.
> Have sent all the docs again. So the next phase of wait starts now


Congrats.... You have a single applicant or co-applicant as well


----------



## timus17

marichelle said:


> Hi guys!! I just want to say thank you for your help!! The CO mailed us this morning saying that she doesn't need anything else from us, just waiting for my medicals to clear, as soon as she gets this, she'll be in touch!!!!!  !!!



Congrats.. Prepare for the party in some days...

Which team ?

and are your medicals referred ? 

and multiple applicant in the application or single applicant ?


----------



## timus17

srinivas557 said:


> got a mail from CO just now .. he is asking for medicals .



Congrats Srini,

Which Team ?

and single or co-applicant profile ?


----------



## srinivas557

timus17 said:


> Congrats Srini,
> 
> Which Team ?
> 
> and single or co-applicant profile ?


Team 33 , with co-applicant


----------



## zakisaleem18

ITS27001 said:


> My uni degree & transcript ... overseas work experiences , IELTS, Identity documents and same for my wife.
> 
> I just have another question. When I received my Ack some evidence added to my STEPS and in front of them it says recommended. Some of them like Australian degree and Australian work experiences !! I was afraid that I by mistake answers those question in my EOI "YES" but later when I looked to my points in my EOI I released that I didn't. Does it happens to anyone or I am the first one experiencing these ?


Thats normal and need not worry. Its only mentioned as recommended but not required. Also upload documents which is mentioned required. After a few day the status of those docs will change to received once some one is assigned. 

Regards

Zaki


----------



## Metrobus

findraj said:


> he is working at midnight??!?!?


No. That's about 5-6pm in Australia depends which office his case is being referred to.


----------



## shabanasafa

justmailjoseph said:


> I called DIAC today, at 9:30 AM IST, had to wait for 18 mins though.
> The nice gentleman answered that a CO has been assigned to my app on 17th Jan and that the CO might get in touch with me in the next 1-2 weeks. As for the medicals he said 'they look fine to me', hope that meant its finalized


Hi Can you please provide me the phone number you contacted? I applied through an Agent is it fine if i call them up directly??


----------



## justmailjoseph

shabanasafa said:


> Hi Can you please provide me the phone number you contacted? I applied through an Agent is it fine if i call them up directly??


The number to call DIAC is 0061 1300 364 613.
Not sure if anything changes if your agent has filed your application, maybe others can comment.


----------



## fringe123

raghuraman said:


> Good that U got but unfortunate that its not working!..Tough time...If one thing is wrong once then its understandable but twice then we have to get alarmed. Kindly call Up DIAC and get clarified with the issue. I think it would be much better to ring up these folks...
> Even if in case if u dont have it:
> Global Health
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> Fax: +61 2 8666 5900 or 8666 5901
> Email: [email protected]



Thank you raghuraman. This info is very helpful. Will try to contact them and check the error. Thanks again and all the best...


----------



## ITS27001

zakisaleem18 said:


> Thats normal and need not worry. Its only mentioned as recommended but not required. Also upload documents which is mentioned required. After a few day the status of those docs will change to received once some one is assigned.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zaki


Some of my documents changed status to received ! So my CO is assigned ??

And how can I realized if my application is sent for Security Checks ?


----------



## sach_1213

justmailjoseph said:


> I called DIAC today, at 9:30 AM IST, had to wait for 18 mins though.
> The nice gentleman answered that a CO has been assigned to my app on 17th Jan and that the CO might get in touch with me in the next 1-2 weeks. As for the medicals he said 'they look fine to me', hope that meant its finalized


May be ...... But when i called DIAC they said my medicals r finalised.... So if they r finalised they will tell u


----------



## justmailjoseph

srinivas557 said:


> Team 33 , with co-applicant


welcome back bro, mine too team 33


----------



## justmailjoseph

timus17 said:


> hey Guys...
> 
> I am not sure if you guys would be interested into this or not, however i thought can we actually put below info so as to guess which team handles single applicant cases and which team handles applications with co-applicants
> 
> 
> 1. Category : Single or Multi
> 2. Team assigned : (Team number and city)


Is there a difference that way, did not know


----------



## sach_1213

justmailjoseph said:


> welcome back bro, mine too team 33


Co initials


----------



## shabanasafa

I have applied through agent... is it fine for me to call up diac directly????


----------



## sach_1213

shabanasafa said:


> I have applied through agent... is it fine for me to call up diac directly????


Ya u can..... I did as well


----------



## Janneeyrre

shabanasafa said:


> I have applied through agent... is it fine for me to call up diac directly????


Depends on your contract with the migration agent. Some agents might not take any responsibilities if your involvement is a risk to the whole visa process. They get paid to do your work so I would call the agent first to discuss about calling DIAC. That way I have good communications with the agent and get my money's worth from them if they do call immigration instead.


----------



## tani

Can I upload the documents which I get certified 8 months back? Or, do I need to upload certified copies of documents with recent date.?


----------



## clarke

I've launched the 189 application on 6th of December.. Any idea when I get assigned a CO ?


----------



## AnneChristina

tani said:


> Can I upload the documents which I get certified 8 months back? Or, do I need to upload certified copies of documents with recent date.?


It doesn't matter, when you got them certified.


----------



## AnneChristina

clarke said:


> I've launched the 189 application on 6th of December.. Any idea when I get assigned a CO ?


Usually it takes around 5 - 6 weeks, but at the moment a lot of people seem to be waiting for a long time. Don't worry, it shouldn't take too long anymore.
And btw, if you're lucky and you don't need to submit any docs anymore you may also get an instant grant without ever hearing from your CO.
Anyways, good luck!


----------



## Janneeyrre

clarke said:


> I've launched the 189 application on 6th of December.. Any idea when I get assigned a CO ?


Soon. 

I would start counting till thousand in my mind. Even before I reach till 600ish I will already have a case officer assigned. 

If you still don't have a Case officer after counting, these are the things you could do to kill time:

1. Work 
2. Drink beer
3. Play chess
4. Sudoku?
5. Go hiking
6. Live in the jungle for 4 days straight without any technology
7. Marathon of "how I met your mother"

Hope this helps


----------



## ils2_fly

tani said:


> Can I upload the documents which I get certified 8 months back? Or, do I need to upload certified copies of documents with recent date.?


No, u dont. u can apply with them that u have now.


----------



## ramoz

CO asked me to submit Medicals and Form 80. I have submited both at the same time within 6 days. I submitted on Jan 16th. I dont have any response till then. Does any one knows how long its going to take?

-Rams


----------



## justmailjoseph

*Grant Received*

Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:

Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012. 

CO was assigned only yesterday. So pretty quick with the grant I would say. My timelines are in my signature. 

I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their support and help with any queries that I had. Analyzing the posts has helped me gather valuable information at each stage of the process. This forum rocks :clap2:

Now I need to buy a champagne and surprise my wifey when she comes back from office, she has been waiting for months to find a reason to resign her job, so this might help 

Do let me know if you need any information on my application, would be glad to share.

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## abmanjuonline

Hi Joseph, Hearty Wishes. The moment I hear some one posting that they have got the grant, I fell happy as though I have got it.

Enjoy the day and plan well for your future in Australia


----------



## nagasainath

justmailjoseph said:


> Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> 
> CO was assigned only yesterday. So pretty quick with the grant I would say. My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their support and help with any queries that I had. Analyzing the posts has helped me gather valuable information at each stage of the process. This forum rocks :clap2:
> 
> Now I need to buy a champagne and surprise my wifey when she comes back from office, she has been waiting for months to find a reason to resign her job, so this might help
> 
> Do let me know if you need any information on my application, would be glad to share.
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Congratulation buddy, gud to hear that 
what are the docs that were requested the day before grant? did u upload the 
Form 80 before hand or after CO requested for it? could you give the initials of ur CO or team info?


----------



## Mathew26

justmailjoseph said:


> Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> 
> CO was assigned only yesterday. So pretty quick with the grant I would say. My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their support and help with any queries that I had. Analyzing the posts has helped me gather valuable information at each stage of the process. This forum rocks :clap2:
> 
> Now I need to buy a champagne and surprise my wifey when she comes back from office, she has been waiting for months to find a reason to resign her job, so this might help
> 
> Do let me know if you need any information on my application, would be glad to share.
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


COngratulation Joseph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Party Time:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## justmailjoseph

nagasainath said:


> Congratulation buddy, gud to hear that
> what are the docs that were requested the day before grant? did u upload the
> Form 80 before hand or after CO requested for it? could you give the initials of ur CO or team info?


CO requested spouse docs (PCC, Relationship evidence, Passport). I had uploaded all of these but he asked me again. So sent those again yesterday. I did not upload the form 80 and the CO did not ask either. I believe if you have all the docs from your employers in order, CO will not ask for form 80, not sure though. I was assigned to Team 33, initials LZ.


----------



## bharatjain

*Reply from Health Strategies*

The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC.

Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations resides with the Global Health office in Sydney. However, they are currently experiencing a significant backlog of work for processing as DIAC has entered a peak processing period. Please do not contact them directly regarding the status of health examinations- it is better that they focus their efforts on finalising outstanding medicals.

It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for your visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry for you if necessary.

A list of contacts for visa processing centres is available on the DIAC website: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## Mimilim

justmailjoseph said:


> Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> 
> CO was assigned only yesterday. So pretty quick with the grant I would say. My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their support and help with any queries that I had. Analyzing the posts has helped me gather valuable information at each stage of the process. This forum rocks :clap2:
> 
> Now I need to buy a champagne and surprise my wifey when she comes back from office, she has been waiting for months to find a reason to resign her job, so this might help
> 
> Do let me know if you need any information on my application, would be glad to share.
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Congratzzzzz mate  I am happy for you  
Btw did u upload payslip from your current company only or along with the payslip from all previous companies ? 
Any contract letters to be uploaded?
Moreover, did u upload it before CO asked you to do so?


----------



## VVV

Congratz Joseph! All the very very best


----------



## justmailjoseph

Mimilim said:


> Congratzzzzz mate  I am happy for you
> Btw did u upload payslip from your current company only or along with the payslip from all previous companies ?
> Any contract letters to be uploaded?
> Moreover, did u upload it before CO asked you to do so?


I uploaded last 6 months payslip of my current employer only, not for previous companies. I also uploaded Company Offer Letters, Resignation Letters, Salary Hike/Promotion Letters, Confirmation letters, Experience Letter from current company and the same Stat Declarations that I used for my ACS. Basically I uploaded any letter that had my name on it on the company letterhead. Yes, all documents were uploaded before the CO was assigned.


----------



## Metrobus

Hi I've applied last week but my Australian PCC will expire next month. (It should valid for 1 year so it is still valid now)

My agent has frontloaded everything, so may I ask if I need to do it again in case it expires Before CO is allocated?

I'm applying onshore.


----------



## superm

justmailjoseph said:


> Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> 
> CO was assigned only yesterday. So pretty quick with the grant I would say. My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their support and help with any queries that I had. Analyzing the posts has helped me gather valuable information at each stage of the process. This forum rocks :clap2:
> 
> Now I need to buy a champagne and surprise my wifey when she comes back from office, she has been waiting for months to find a reason to resign her job, so this might help
> 
> Do let me know if you need any information on my application, would be glad to share.
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Congrats man.. :clap2::clap2:lane:
Told you it was matter of 1-2 days... Cheers... 
And nice surprise planned by the way.


----------



## superm

Hey all... Did any one tried this form to ask question? 
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

I found it today, submitted my query. Let's see if and when I get a response.


----------



## Ghostride

superm said:


> Hey all... Did any one tried this form to ask question?
> General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> 
> I found it today, submitted my query. Let's see if and when I get a response.


Have you got the response? At the bottom it states that it would take 30 seconds to process your email.


----------



## shabanasafa

justmailjoseph said:


> Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> 
> CO was assigned only yesterday. So pretty quick with the grant I would say. My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their support and help with any queries that I had. Analyzing the posts has helped me gather valuable information at each stage of the process. This forum rocks :clap2:
> 
> Now I need to buy a champagne and surprise my wifey when she comes back from office, she has been waiting for months to find a reason to resign her job, so this might help
> 
> Do let me know if you need any information on my application, would be glad to share.
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:



Congrats  :clap2:


----------



## get2gauri

Hey Guys,

Finally I got my grant letter today...Hush..Finally..Would like to Thanks everyone..Please see my signature for dates..


----------



## justmailjoseph

get2gauri said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally I got my grant letter today...Hush..Finally..Would like to Thanks everyone..Please see my signature for dates..


Hey,Congrats :clap2:


----------



## superm

Ghostride said:


> Have you got the response? At the bottom it states that it would take 30 seconds to process your email.


Got the response. But it's bogus, it's sending automated replies with generic things. Nothing specific to my application.


----------



## shabanasafa

get2gauri said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally I got my grant letter today...Hush..Finally..Would like to Thanks everyone..Please see my signature for dates..


Congrats .... Ur signature is not uploaded ...


----------



## Jit

get2gauri said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally I got my grant letter today...Hush..Finally..Would like to Thanks everyone..Please see my signature for dates..


Congrtulation :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Cheers
Jit


----------



## Jit

justmailjoseph said:


> Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> 
> CO was assigned only yesterday. So pretty quick with the grant I would say. My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their support and help with any queries that I had. Analyzing the posts has helped me gather valuable information at each stage of the process. This forum rocks :clap2:
> 
> Now I need to buy a champagne and surprise my wifey when she comes back from office, she has been waiting for months to find a reason to resign her job, so this might help
> 
> Do let me know if you need any information on my application, would be glad to share.
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:




Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Cheers
Jit


----------



## justmailjoseph

shabanasafa said:


> Congrats  :clap2:


I think you are next, hang on for a while


----------



## shabanasafa

justmailjoseph said:


> I think you are next, hang on for a while


Hope your words come true.....  Just in confussion to call DIAC or not... since i haveapplied through agent....  will the agent get any intimation that i have called up??? just confused...


----------



## rsingh

superm said:


> Got the response. But it's bogus, it's sending automated replies with generic things. Nothing specific to my application.


I also tried the same 3 days back. Not a useful response. everyone will get same attached pdf.


----------



## Ghostride

get2gauri said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally I got my grant letter today...Hush..Finally..Would like to Thanks everyone..Please see my signature for dates..


Many congratulations !!!!

Sent from my phone using expatForum


----------



## superm

rsingh said:


> I also tried the same 3 days back. Not a useful response. everyone will get same attached pdf.


Did you get reply for meds finalization?


----------



## Ghostride

superm said:


> Got the response. But it's bogus, it's sending automated replies with generic things. Nothing specific to my application.


I suspected it would do that when I saw it didnt ask for TRN or passport particulars. What a disappointment .

Sent from my phone using expatForum


----------



## justmailjoseph

shabanasafa said:


> Hope your words come true.....  Just in confussion to call DIAC or not... since i haveapplied through agent....  will the agent get any intimation that i have called up??? just confused...


In your visa application, have you authorized your agent as point of contact? If not I guess its ok to call them. You might also want to check with your agent if its ok for you to call.


----------



## VVV

Congratz get2gauri !!!! All the very best


----------



## shabanasafa

justmailjoseph said:


> I think you are next, hang on for a while


yes they are the point of contact.... i asked my agent they say i need to wait for some more time... I have lodged my application on december 1st.... so thinking to call or not... if i call DIAC will they send any mail ....etc


----------



## Robhin

Hi friends,

A quick question I have got my request for medicals, currently I am in UAE , but I plan to go for vacation to India in a weeks time, is it ok if I take my medicals in India?

Please throw some light on this.....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sameera207

shabanasafa said:


> Hope your words come true.....  Just in confussion to call DIAC or not... since i haveapplied through agent....  will the agent get any intimation that i have called up??? just confused...


At least your agent had advised you to preupload medicals. So you might get the grant straightaway. I m sure there is someone working on your case already.


----------



## shabanasafa

sameera207 said:


> At least your agent had advised you to preupload medicals. So you might get the grant straightaway. I m sure there is someone working on your case already.


I wish the same sameera... just these delay keeps me worried....


----------



## marichelle

Hi guys!! Just wondering, co said that she is just waiting for my health to be cleared... Why would this be ? All set to go, just my meds that we area waiting for ?? Anone with the same situation ? Is there anywhere i can have a look why ??? Meds done in south africa, 

thank you!


----------



## luckyali111

Finally got the mail from CO today. Team 2 initial SK. 

Need your help with a bit of confusion. There are two docs detailing the document required. One is the Required Checklist and another is the details of the document required. The second one clearly says that below is only the details of the documents required in the Check liist. Now my confusion.

Required Checklist only mentions Passport and PCC of my dependents and MArriage Certificate. However the detail doc also mentions the form 80 for me and my spouse.

What shall i do shall i send the form 80 or not ?


----------



## Ghostride

luckyali111 said:


> Finally got the mail from CO today. Team 2 initial SK.
> 
> Need your help with a bit of confusion. There are two docs detailing the document required. One is the Required Checklist and another is the details of the document required. The second one clearly says that below is only the details of the documents required in the Check liist. Now my confusion.
> 
> Required Checklist only mentions Passport and PCC of my dependents and MArriage Certificate. However the detail doc also mentions the form 80 for me and my spouse.
> 
> What shall i do shall i send the form 80 or not ?


I would say fill in form 80 as well just to be on the safer side. May waste an hour in filling it, however, it may save u a week to get the grant if the CO finds every doc they needed.
Congrats on CO allocation !

Sent from my phone using expatForum


----------



## BOSSOT

justmailjoseph said:


> I uploaded last 6 months payslip of my current employer only, not for previous companies. I also uploaded Company Offer Letters, Resignation Letters, Salary Hike/Promotion Letters, Confirmation letters, Experience Letter from current company and the same Stat Declarations that I used for my ACS. Basically I uploaded any letter that had my name on it on the company letterhead. Yes, all documents were uploaded before the CO was assigned.


Hi,

congrats,
can you kindly pm me the format for statutory declaration which you used for ACS, my friend is planning to apply for it. Kindly help and allow me to thank you in advance


----------



## shabanasafa

One quick question to all who have called up DIAC, do we get any mail or any intimation that we have called up DIAC...Since i have applied through an agent... will my agent cum to know if i call DIAC


----------



## superm

Ghostride said:


> I would say fill in form 80 as well just to be on the safer side. May waste an hour in filling it, however, it may save u a week to get the grant if the CO finds every doc they needed.
> Congrats on CO allocation !
> 
> Sent from my phone using expatForum


Agree..
I would say to all to fill in form 80 even before you get CO .. as it takes time- and you would have doubts and questions while filling it; so it can take a long time getting things cleared from people here.. so better do it earlier!


----------



## superm

shabanasafa said:


> One quick question to all who have called up DIAC, do we get any mail or any intimation that we have called up DIAC...Since i have applied through an agent... will my agent cum to know if i call DIAC


No idea Shabana.. but I guess mail should not come. But, atleast they(DIAC) have a history/record with themselves that when and why an applicant called. (deduced from forum itself)

But there are many who called up DIAC - @others - please guide her, she is waiting on ans to decide whether to call or not!


----------



## tenten

superm said:


> Agree..
> I would say to all to fill in form 80 even before you get CO .. as it takes time- and you would have doubts and questions while filling it; so it can take a long time getting things cleared from people here.. so better do it earlier!


I buy you advice. One question - would you suggest uploading form 80 before CO allocation or waiting till you are requested to submit it?


----------



## superm

tenten said:


> I buy you advice. One question - would you suggest uploading form 80 before CO allocation or waiting till you are requested to submit it?


well - I have uploaded it already. 
That is because - it has a date to be filled on the page where you need to sign. So, I thought that if date is of (for example) 15 Dec - and I upload it on being asked from CO (say on 1 Feb).. it would not look that good. So, hence I uploaded near to the date I entered on (15 Dec for this example).

It also saves time for him to send you mail to ask form 80 and then receive the same from you in couple of days. It basically eases what CO has to do - so I consider doing whatever it takes to make the person happy/at-ease who holds a gift for you 

Rest depends on you.. really!


----------



## tenten

superm said:


> well - I have uploaded it already.
> That is because - it has a date to be filled on the page where you need to sign. So, I thought that if date is of (for example) 15 Dec - and I upload it on being asked from CO (say on 1 Feb).. it would not look that good. So, hence I uploaded near to the date I entered on (15 Dec for this example).
> 
> It also saves time for him to send you mail to ask form 80 and then receive the same from you in couple of days. It basically eases what CO has to do - so I consider doing whatever it takes to make the person happy/at-ease who holds a gift for you
> 
> Rest depends on you.. really!


Thanks so much. Will do the same. On the 'Attach documents' Tab - is there form 80 or its attached as other?


----------



## Ghostride

shabanasafa said:


> One quick question to all who have called up DIAC, do we get any mail or any intimation that we have called up DIAC...Since i have applied through an agent... will my agent cum to know if i call DIAC


Nope none at all. They do not share any phone records in the email. So feel free to go ahead and call the DIAC.

Sent from my phone using expatForum


----------



## praji

shabanasafa said:


> yes they are the point of contact.... i asked my agent they say i need to wait for some more time... I have lodged my application on december 1st.... so thinking to call or not... if i call DIAC will they send any mail ....etc


Hi
I also applied on 1/12/12. I also have not received any email from CO.


----------



## shabanasafa

Ghostride said:


> Nope none at all. They do not share any phone records in the email. So feel free to go ahead and call the DIAC.
> 
> Sent from my phone using expatForum


Thanks... I will call up tomorrow.....


----------



## Mimilim

justmailjoseph said:


> I uploaded last 6 months payslip of my current employer only, not for previous companies. I also uploaded Company Offer Letters, Resignation Letters, Salary Hike/Promotion Letters, Confirmation letters, Experience Letter from current company and the same Stat Declarations that I used for my ACS. Basically I uploaded any letter that had my name on it on the company letterhead. Yes, all documents were uploaded before the CO was assigned.


Thanks a lot for your reply. Well, it means you only submit 1 payslip right ? Btw , my payslip is in Indonesian language. Should i translate it first? 

Rgds,
Murni


----------



## superm

tenten said:


> Thanks so much. Will do the same. On the 'Attach documents' Tab - is there form 80 or its attached as other?


there something related to character assessment sort of heading in there.. Will check and let you know if you can not find it!


----------



## tenten

superm said:


> there something related to character assessment sort of heading in there.. Will check and let you know if you can not find it!


Thanks found it under Character assessment.


----------



## tenten

superm said:


> there something related to character assessment sort of heading in there.. Will check and let you know if you can not find it!


One more question - did you print out the form in order to put you signature and then rescan it again? Is there an easier way to put signature?


----------



## superm

tenten said:


> One more question - did you print out the form in order to put you signature and then rescan it again? Is there an easier way to put signature?


I only printed the page which was to be signed after ticking everything and filling date online. Then on print - I signed and then scanned it. 
After that you can use software like foxit editor to replace the page on which we sign with the scanned page. 
So you will have a pdf in which signed page is the only page that you scanned rest every page is what you filled online. This reduces manual work of printing and scanning rest of pages.

Also FYI - this needs to be filled for any dependent you have too (like I filled for my wife too)


----------



## tenten

Just what I needed to hear. Thanks again


----------



## superm

tenten said:


> Just what I needed to hear. Thanks again


Sure..


----------



## FuBU

shabanasafa said:


> One quick question to all who have called up DIAC, do we get any mail or any intimation that we have called up DIAC...Since i have applied through an agent... will my agent cum to know if i call DIAC


Hi, have you called up DIAC yet? I am thinking of doing the same as my agent is just asking me to sit tight and wait. Been waiting since 7 weeks after CO being assigned and sending the medicals (paper based).


----------



## shabanasafa

FuBU said:


> Hi, have you called up DIAC yet? I am thinking of doing the same as my agent is just asking me to sit tight and wait. Been waiting since 7 weeks after CO being assigned and sending the medicals (paper based).


Nope i dint call yet... planning to call tomorrow .... let see when did u lodge ur application?


----------



## momin

Robhin said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> A quick question I have got my request for medicals, currently I am in UAE , but I plan to go for vacation to India in a weeks time, is it ok if I take my medicals in India?
> 
> Please throw some light on this.....
> 
> Thanks in advance.


yes you can... As I am a UAE work permit holder..but I have done my medical In Bangladesh...


----------



## FuBU

shabanasafa said:


> Nope i dint call yet... planning to call tomorrow .... let see when did u lodge ur application?


Application lodged 7th Nov, CO assigned 10th Dec, medicals sent 12th Dec. Still waiting :-( medicals were paper based.


----------



## timus17

I am sorry if this has been answered earlier..

What would the number to contact immigration and ask them about CO allocation.. I am planning to call them tomorrow...


----------



## justmailjoseph

timus17 said:


> i am sorry if this has been answered earlier..
> 
> What would the number to contact immigration and ask them about co allocation.. I am planning to call them tomorrow...


0061 1300 364 613


----------



## timus17

justmailjoseph said:


> 0061 1300 364 613


Thanks a ton justmailjoseph


----------



## srinivas557

justmailjoseph said:


> Got mail from CO few hours ago, team 33 Brisbane. CO is requesting docs of my spouse (PCC, relationship certificate, Passport). I had already uploaded all of these docs, guess they are having issues viewing all the docs from the portal.
> Have sent all the docs again. So the next phase of wait starts now


Yes me to got the mail from CO asking for the docs which were already there , but medicals i uploaded today from myside .


----------



## superm

srinivas557 said:


> Yes me to got the mail from CO asking for the docs which were already there , but medicals i uploaded today from myside .


you uploaded meds?
how?
Meds are loaded by clinic. Are you talking about the receipts?


----------



## faazi_khan

hey bharat 
how r u.
what abt ur co ?

I got my co allocated today ????


----------



## fringe123

Hi,
I got a mail from DIAC mentioning that they have resolved the TRN Issue.


----------



## jogiyogi

Hi Guys,
sorry if I am repeating this query again.

I want to add my fiance in my visa application. Does she also require IELTS result and is there extra fee to add her in my application?


----------



## bharatjain

faazi_khan said:


> hey bharat
> how r u.
> what abt ur co ?
> 
> I got my co allocated today ????


Hi Faazi, 

Thats great news. I wish u get your grant soon.

I am doing good. How abt u? I am still waiting for CO. But now I am hopeful, I will get one tomorrow or day after as I applied just one day after you applied.


----------



## FuBU

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Guys,
> sorry if I am repeating this query again.
> 
> I want to add my fiance in my visa application. Does she also require IELTS result and is there extra fee to add her in my application?


No extra fee required.
IELTS required if you can't get a letter from her university saying that the medium of instruction was English.


----------



## vimal190

justmailjoseph said:


> Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> 
> CO was assigned only yesterday. So pretty quick with the grant I would say. My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their support and help with any queries that I had. Analyzing the posts has helped me gather valuable information at each stage of the process. This forum rocks :clap2:
> 
> Now I need to buy a champagne and surprise my wifey when she comes back from office, she has been waiting for months to find a reason to resign her job, so this might help
> 
> Do let me know if you need any information on my application, would be glad to share.
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Congrats justmailjoseph!!!

that was quick! I am wondering about my application submitted on 27 Nov, I havent heard from DIAC yet, making me nervous 

Regards,
Vimal


----------



## akazemis

I've lodged for 189 on Dec 13,2012 ,but no news from CO. yet.
Should I provide medical and pcc or I need to wait for Co. to request for them?


----------



## raghuraman

fringe123 said:


> Hi,
> I got a mail from DIAC mentioning that they have resolved the TRN Issue.


Good to knw, happy for U!!


----------



## burge

hi guyz,
After attaching most of my documents, i noticed somethings changed from required to received. while some stayed at required and others like meds and pcc stayed as recommended.
does it mean that a CO has looked at my documents or assigned? why did they change from required to receive?
secondly, why are some documents that i have provided stayed on as required e.g Birth or Age, Evidence of - Birth Certificate though I have attached this already.
thanks for your replies.


----------



## AnneChristina

justmailjoseph said:


> Finally it has happened. Woke up at 4am since my phone made couple of sounds indicating a mail has come, checked the mail on my comp and its the holy grant :target:
> 
> Super relieved to see this letter, surely this process has tested my patience several times, since May 2012.
> 
> CO was assigned only yesterday. So pretty quick with the grant I would say. My timelines are in my signature.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum for their support and help with any queries that I had. Analyzing the posts has helped me gather valuable information at each stage of the process. This forum rocks :clap2:
> 
> Now I need to buy a champagne and surprise my wifey when she comes back from office, she has been waiting for months to find a reason to resign her job, so this might help
> 
> Do let me know if you need any information on my application, would be glad to share.
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Many congratulations Joseph! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina

burge said:


> hi guyz,
> After attaching most of my documents, i noticed somethings changed from required to received. while some stayed at required and others like meds and pcc stayed as recommended.
> does it mean that a CO has looked at my documents or assigned? why did they change from required to receive?
> secondly, why are some documents that i have provided stayed on as required e.g Birth or Age, Evidence of - Birth Certificate though I have attached this already.
> thanks for your replies.


The change to "received" actually indicates that someone manually changed the status, so someone is already looking at your docs. At the beginning we speculated that staff may process some docs before a CO is assigned, but not sure about that. Might very well be that you have a CO. The docs which have not changed may not have been processed yet (or just not changed yet, who knows...)


----------



## mandeepps

AnneChristina said:


> The change to "received" actually indicates that someone manually changed the status, so someone is already looking at your docs. At the beginning we speculated that staff may process some docs before a CO is assigned, but not sure about that. Might very well be that you have a CO. The docs which have not changed may not have been processed yet (or just not changed yet, who knows...)


btw...anna you have made more than 1000 post. last one was 1001st...congrats for that.... And you have 7 stars ...how is stars connected to number of post......
Just curious..


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Hi guys. I received my invite as a result of your help here. If you remember (prob not)  I was givrn misinformation by the embassy in London and I missed a few invite rounds

I was invited on Sun the 20th and I paid my 3060 dollars immediately.

I am doing my medical next week. Can anyone tell me if it still takes up to 12 months for the 189 visa?

Is there anything else I need to do?

Thanks in advance. Steve


----------



## flast771

AnneChristina said:


> The change to "received" actually indicates that someone manually changed the status, so someone is already looking at your docs. At the beginning we speculated that staff may process some docs before a CO is assigned, but not sure about that. Might very well be that you have a CO. The docs which have not changed may not have been processed yet (or just not changed yet, who knows...)


Hi,

I'm also a 3rd Dec 189 applicant waiting for a CO. I have also experienced confusions regarding Status in the online portal, as follows.

The documents that I did NOT submit from the recommended list remained in "Recommended" state with date "03/12/2012"

The status of the documents I uploaded changed to "Required" state after uploading them. But the Date for each document changed at random times. As of now some are dated with 25/12/2012 and some are dated 17/01/2013.

Few documents that I uploaded changed status to "Received" very soon, only 2 weeks after application date. But so far I do not know if I have a CO or not. I don't remember if these documents state went through "Required" before becoming "Received" or not.

Is this similar to what others are experiencing? Do you think it's a good idea to call DIAC or should we wait a bit more and see?

I really hope we all get CO s soon


----------



## AnneChristina

Stevo34Galway said:


> Hi guys. I received my invite as a result of your help here. If you remember (prob not)  I was givrn misinformation by the embassy in London and I missed a few invite rounds
> 
> I was invited on Sun the 20th and I paid my 3060 dollars immediately.
> 
> I am doing my medical next week. Can anyone tell me if it still takes up to 12 months for the 189 visa?
> 
> Is there anything else I need to do?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Steve


Congratulations! Glad it finally worked out. :clap2::clap2:
If I remember correctly you had 65 points, or?

Usually it takes about 6 weeks to get a case officer, and if everything is finalized you may get an instant grant at that time. One common delay is caused by medicals being referred, in which case it would take an additional 1 - 2 months. So overall the visa process takes about 6 - 15 weeks if you completed and uploaded everything before a CO is assigned.


----------



## UStoAusi

Hi Guys 

I just heard from my CO for first time. She asked for local police clearance. I am working on H1b in US and thought local clearance is required for only permanent residents. We got out FBI check done but I am not sure if local (state) is required or not. Can someone please clarify on this?

Thanks


----------



## Janneeyrre

UStoAusi said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just heard from my CO for first time. She asked for local police clearance. I am working on H1b in US and thought local clearance is required for only permanent residents. We got out FBI check done but I am not sure if local (state) is required or not. Can someone please clarify on this?
> 
> Thanks


Local police clearance is required if you're living there. 

Head to the nearest police station and they should do that in no time.


----------



## superm

UStoAusi said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just heard from my CO for first time. She asked for local police clearance. I am working on H1b in US and thought local clearance is required for only permanent residents. We got out FBI check done but I am not sure if local (state) is required or not. Can someone please clarify on this?
> 
> Thanks


When did you submit your visa application?


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi All,

CO sent me a mail asking just for PCC. All the documents I uploaded was "received".
I uploaded PCC last Friday and now, Bank statements has become "Required" along with PCCs. Whats going on??? Does that mean I have to resend my bank statements?? Or is that a problem with my bank statements ??

Cheers
Wiz


----------



## superm

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO sent me a mail asking just for PCC. All the documents I uploaded was "received".
> I uploaded PCC last Friday and now, Bank statements has become "Required" along with PCCs. Whats going on??? Does that mean I have to resend my bank statements?? Or is that a problem with my bank statements ??
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


Better Drop a mail to co asking if he is needs something else.


----------



## justmailjoseph

vimal190 said:


> Congrats justmailjoseph!!!
> 
> that was quick! I am wondering about my application submitted on 27 Nov, I havent heard from DIAC yet, making me nervous
> 
> Regards,
> Vimal


You might want to call them, they will tell you status of App right away. How do your documents look? Any received?


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi,

Who's your CO??? I submitted my docs last Thursday and still waiting.
mine is JL from Team 4.

Cheers
Wiz





justmailjoseph said:


> You might want to call them, they will tell you status of App right away. How do your documents look? Any received?


----------



## timus17

Hello Friends,


I called up DIAC today morning, The lady was soft spoken, but was not agreeing to even check the status of my application. She was again and again saying for 15th Dec applicants, CO will be assigned in 2 weeks. When i asked her 4th ot 5th time, could you please check if any team is assigned, she took my TRN and then said not yet...

She then asked have I gone for medicals, I denied and she requested to go through it.

So No major update from her on my application status


----------



## UStoAusi

superm said:


> When did you submit your visa application?


3rd December.


----------



## justmailjoseph

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Who's your CO??? I submitted my docs last Thursday and still waiting.
> mine is JL from Team 4.
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


Mine was from Team 33


----------



## wizkid0319

justmailjoseph said:


> Mine was from Team 33


Cheers


----------



## vvc

raghuraman said:


> Good to knw, happy for U!!


I have got my visa today!!!!!!


----------



## AUSA

vvc said:


> I have got my visa today!!!!!!



Congrats !!
wish you good luck for your move


----------



## tani

Anyone please tell me do I have to give all addresses I lived in India for POilce Clearance? Will I have to give the address proof of all the addresses then?


----------



## Ghostride

tani said:


> Anyone please tell me do I have to give all addresses I lived in India for POilce Clearance? Will I have to give the address proof of all the addresses then?


Nope u dont have to give any address proofs. I think the form asks for the addresses i lived for the past 10 years, not sure though.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## tani

This a document in checklist for Indian PCC...What does this mean?

Personal Particulars Form (two sets for 1 Indian Address; 2 additional forms for 
every additional address). Please enter only Indian address(s) of the place(s) where 
you lived before you came to Australia in this form.


----------



## Janneeyrre

tani said:


> This a document in checklist for Indian PCC...What does this mean?
> 
> Personal Particulars Form (two sets for 1 Indian Address; 2 additional forms for
> every additional address). Please enter only Indian address(s) of the place(s) where
> you lived before you came to Australia in this form.


It means that you follow these steps to get everything done automagically. 

Ok so here's the whole process I guess with all the nitty gritty 

1. Open URL http://www.vfs-in-au.net/index.html
2. In the "Apply for" drop down scroll down to police clearance certificate and click it
3. Click on "online application" and it will open a new tab or window
4. On the right side search and click for complete PCC online application
5. In the new tab that just opened, click on "I agree" if you comply with the terms and conditions. 
6. Begin your online application and submit it. 
7. You could pay the fees online as well
8. Then print the already filled forms J or U or whatever comes up

For the pictures:

Photographs should be in color and strictly as per the specifications below.
Taken against a light colored (WHITE/OFFWHITE Preferred) background so that features are distinguishable and in contrast against the background. Printed on photographic paper.
Frame Subject with Full Face, Front view, Eyes open.
Should show full face (without sunglasses and normally without a hat or cap). Head coverings are not permitted except for Religious reasons, but the facial features from bottom of chin to top of forehead and both edges of the face must be clearly shown.
The face should be in the middle of the frame.
Provide recent photographs (not more than 6 months old)
Four photographs 2 inch x 2 inch as per specifications above (3 pasted on the forms respectively and one to be u-clipped with the application). Additional photos, in original, will be required for any additional form being submitted.


----------



## luckyali111

Hi All,

I have recently been contacted by CO and have uploaded all the docs requested. I am outlining the process below to best of my understanding and the experience gained.

Step1 : Invite Recieved followed by Document upload.

Step 2: Once Fee is Paid , ACK is received, App Status : In Progress

Step 3: All the options for which Document is uploaded changes to Required, rest all are Recommended. This remains the same till CO is allocated

Step 4 : Usually it takes 5 weeks for CO allocation but nowadays its 7 - 8 weeks. So be patient its with everyone. Still if you want an update best option is to call DIAC

Step 5 : Once CO is allocated. The document He/She is able to verify changes to Recieved. Those he requires changes to Requested. Rest are either left as Required or Recommended.

Step 6 : You send the documents as per Required Checklist through Email and also upload it online where it says Requested. The moment you upload it and refresh the page , status again changes to Required. Application status is still In Progress

I have reached till this stage. Please correct if you find it otherwise.


----------



## vvc

AUSA said:


> Congrats !!
> wish you good luck for your move


Guys, i thank each and evryone on the forum all the help and advice i have received .

Now i have another question. I need to make my first entry by nov 2013 to get my visa validated. 

As i am a 190 visa holder, is there a compulsory data that i should permanently move to WA?


----------



## luckyali111

My updated Signature


----------



## sukhnav

Dear Lucky,

What are the documents CO requested from you? Form 80 for what? 

Regards,


----------



## tenten

luckyali111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently been contacted by CO and have uploaded all the docs requested. I am outlining the process below to best of my understanding and the experience gained.
> 
> Step1 : Invite Recieved followed by Document upload.
> 
> Step 2: Once Fee is Paid , ACK is received, App Status : In Progress
> 
> Step 3: All the options for which Document is uploaded changes to Required, rest all are Recommended. This remains the same till CO is allocated
> 
> Step 4 : Usually it takes 5 weeks for CO allocation but nowadays its 7 - 8 weeks. So be patient its with everyone. Still if you want an update best option is to call DIAC
> 
> Step 5 : Once CO is allocated. The document He/She is able to verify changes to Recieved. Those he requires changes to Requested. Rest are either left as Required or Recommended.
> 
> Step 6 : You send the documents as per Required Checklist through Email and also upload it online where it says Requested. The moment you upload it and refresh the page , status again changes to Required. Application status is still In Progress
> 
> I have reached till this stage. Please correct if you find it otherwise.


When did you do your medicals and when were they finalised? Your grant should be on its way.


----------



## superm

vvc said:


> Guys, i thank each and evryone on the forum all the help and advice i have received .
> 
> Now i have another question. I need to make my first entry by nov 2013 to get my visa validated.
> 
> As i am a 190 visa holder, is there a compulsory data that i should permanently move to WA?


Its a 2 year moral binding to be in the state who sponsored you!


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Hi AnneChristina. Yep. DELIGHTED. Thanks for your advice.

Would you believe I only had 60 points!!!!

Have uploaded all docs necessary so far. Doing my medical next Thursday.

Fingers crossed my visa comes through as t will be a new life away from Ireland where there seems ro be no hope.

Will keep you up ro date.

Thanks again


----------



## vvc

superm said:


> Its a 2 year moral binding to be in the state who sponsored you!


Hi suprem
You got me wrong...i will move to WA anyways, just wanted to confirm after initial entry, is there a final date that i must go and stay there?


----------



## AnneChristina

Stevo34Galway said:


> Hi AnneChristina. Yep. DELIGHTED. Thanks for your advice.
> 
> Would you believe I only had 60 points!!!!
> 
> Have uploaded all docs necessary so far. Doing my medical next Thursday.
> 
> Fingers crossed my visa comes through as t will be a new life away from Ireland where there seems ro be no hope.
> 
> Will keep you up ro date.
> 
> Thanks again


Oh ok, may I ask, what was the date of your EoI then? When did you lodge it?


----------



## luckyali111

tenten said:


> When did you do your medicals and when were they finalised? Your grant should be on its way.


Missed the Medical Step. Here is the updation 


Step1 : Invite Recieved followed by Document upload.

Step 2: Once Fee is Paid , ACK is received, App Status : In Progress

Step 3: All the options for which Document is uploaded changes to Required, rest all are Recommended. This remains the same till CO is allocated. Scheduled my Medical from the option in the App. Visited the specified Hospital and they told me that the Results will be uploaded.

Step 4 : Usually it takes 5 weeks for CO allocation but nowadays its 7 - 8 weeks. So be patient its with everyone. Still if you want an update best option is to call DIAC

Step 5 : Once CO is allocated. The document He/She is able to verify changes to Recieved. Those he requires changes to Requested. Rest are either left as Required or Recommended. Also Health Evidence is now showing as Recieved and in the Document Section its BF.

Step 6 : You send the documents as per Required Checklist through Email and also upload it online where it says Requested. The moment you upload it and refresh the page , status again changes to Required. Application status is still In Progress


----------



## rks890

Hi Guys,

An update from my side,

My CO contacted me and asked for my Australian education degree completion certificate/letter, before this in Septemeber 2012 she had asked for my MEDS, does this mean my MEDS are finalized now?? 

Hopefully will get the grant soon, has been a long wait since September.


----------



## Stevo34Galway

I submitted my EOI on Jan 09th...Invited 21st Jan....Accepted visa and paid first part of fee on the same day as invite...Im a Secondary School Teacher too btw


----------



## vimal190

justmailjoseph said:


> You might want to call them, they will tell you status of App right away. How do your documents look? Any received?


thanks! all the documents were in recommended status, they changed to required on 17th, i believe it was due to technical issue. none is received.


----------



## luckyali111

sukhnav said:


> Dear Lucky,
> 
> What are the documents CO requested from you? Form 80 for what?
> 
> Regards,


Documents requested were the same i had already uploaded. Still i uploaded them again and also Emailed .

PCC of SPouse, English Ability, Marriage Cert, and my Childs Birth Cert. ALso their Passport copy


----------



## fringe123

vvc said:


> I have got my visa today!!!!!!


Congrats!!!!! lane:lane:


----------



## rks890

vvc said:


> I have got my visa today!!!!!!


congrats vvc,:clap2: wish you good luck for the move.


----------



## Dr.ABC

Dear AUSA,
once the visa is granted, did u got the stamp on your passport for australian embassey, or the grant letter does the trick for travelling.


----------



## superm

luckyali111 said:


> Documents requested were the same i had already uploaded. Still i uploaded them again and also Emailed .
> 
> PCC of SPouse, English Ability, Marriage Cert, and my Childs Birth Cert. ALso their Passport copy


By 2moro you would get more lucky I believe!


----------



## AUSA

Dr.ABC said:


> Dear AUSA,
> once the visa is granted, did u got the stamp on your passport for australian embassey, or the grant letter does the trick for travelling.


Its mentioned on grant letter that Aus govt dont need visa label for trVelling to Australia.. So its your choice otherwise u can travel to australia without visa label. Just carry ur grant letter with you


----------



## Janneeyrre

luckyali111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently been contacted by CO and have uploaded all the docs requested. I am outlining the process below to best of my understanding and the experience gained.
> 
> Step1 : Invite Recieved followed by Document upload.
> 
> Step 2: Once Fee is Paid , ACK is received, App Status : In Progress
> 
> Step 3: All the options for which Document is uploaded changes to Required, rest all are Recommended. This remains the same till CO is allocated
> 
> Step 4 : Usually it takes 5 weeks for CO allocation but nowadays its 7 - 8 weeks. So be patient its with everyone. Still if you want an update best option is to call DIAC
> 
> Step 5 : Once CO is allocated. The document He/She is able to verify changes to Recieved. Those he requires changes to Requested. Rest are either left as Required or Recommended.
> 
> Step 6 : You send the documents as per Required Checklist through Email and also upload it online where it says Requested. The moment you upload it and refresh the page , status again changes to Required. Application status is still In Progress
> 
> I have reached till this stage. Please correct if you find it otherwise.


You might want to save this information on your computer as there would be thousands asking for the same thing again and again without going through the pain of reading the threads.


----------



## amitarno24

luckyali111 said:


> Missed the Medical Step. Here is the updation
> 
> 
> Step1 : Invite Recieved followed by Document upload.
> 
> Step 2: Once Fee is Paid , ACK is received, App Status : In Progress
> 
> Step 3: All the options for which Document is uploaded changes to Required, rest all are Recommended. This remains the same till CO is allocated. Scheduled my Medical from the option in the App. Visited the specified Hospital and they told me that the Results will be uploaded.
> 
> Step 4 : Usually it takes 5 weeks for CO allocation but nowadays its 7 - 8 weeks. So be patient its with everyone. Still if you want an update best option is to call DIAC
> 
> Step 5 : Once CO is allocated. The document He/She is able to verify changes to Recieved. Those he requires changes to Requested. Rest are either left as Required or Recommended. Also Health Evidence is now showing as Recieved and in the Document Section its BF.
> 
> Step 6 : You send the documents as per Required Checklist through Email and also upload it online where it says Requested. The moment you upload it and refresh the page , status again changes to Required. Application status is still In Progress


How long did it take for Meds to reach them???
__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= Pending||Meds=Pending||CO=?


----------



## superm

amitarno24 said:


> How long did it take for Meds to reach them???
> __________________
> IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= Pending||Meds=Pending||CO=?


Now we have eMeds - which are uploaded by clinic - so they reach instantly if system does not show any probs!


----------



## raaj

*eMed issue on my profile*



superm said:


> Now we have eMeds - which are uploaded by clinic - so they reach instantly if system does not show any probs!


hi Superm,

the medical links are not appearing anymore on my profile and hence i asked diac about this. they told me there is some issue with my profile and hence i can not use the eMed system. i have to take the print out of this mail and get my medical done via paper 

do you have nay idea how much time it will take ?


----------



## FuBU

raaj said:


> hi Superm,
> 
> the medical links are not appearing anymore on my profile and hence i asked diac about this. they told me there is some issue with my profile and hence i can not use the eMed system. i have to take the print out of this mail and get my medical done via paper
> 
> do you have nay idea how much time it will take ?


A whole Lotta time dude. I'm waiting for my paper based medicals to finalize since Dec 12th. It's 6 weeks already and nothing.....


----------



## sukhnav

raaj said:


> hi Superm,
> 
> the medical links are not appearing anymore on my profile and hence i asked diac about this. they told me there is some issue with my profile and hence i can not use the eMed system. i have to take the print out of this mail and get my medical done via paper
> 
> do you have nay idea how much time it will take ?




I have done with the medical on 15-01-2013 and Medical links are now not appearing on my profile too. This means i have also issue with my profile...

Regards,


----------



## superm

raaj said:


> hi Superm,
> 
> the medical links are not appearing anymore on my profile and hence i asked diac about this. they told me there is some issue with my profile and hence i can not use the eMed system. i have to take the print out of this mail and get my medical done via paper
> 
> do you have nay idea how much time it will take ?


Basically theoritically it should take same time as by eMeds + *courier time *which will be at max 2 weeks I believe.


----------



## superm

FuBU said:


> A whole Lotta time dude. I'm waiting for my paper based medicals to finalize since Dec 12th. It's 6 weeks already and nothing.....


Do you already have a CO? 
Did s/he tell you that meds are not finalized?, if not - then how do you know?
Did you confirm if your meds were even received? 
If meds are received and still not finalized - did you confirm if they are reffered?

If they are reffered then it would take somewhere around 2 months as read in this forum.

FYI - As per the thread 'Medicals referred....'
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-medical-results-referred-what-does-mean.html
There was a analysis done - which revealed that paper meds were finalized earlier than eMeds somehow..


----------



## superm

sukhnav said:


> I have done with the medical on 15-01-2013 and Medical links are now not appearing on my profile too. This means i have also issue with my profile...
> 
> Regards,


No - When you have gone through eMed process and clinic uploads the result of your meds - ideally your med link should be removed from eVisa page. So that is a good sign - infact.

Also - You can drop a mail at: [email protected]
with details:
TRN
DOB
NAME
Passport# 

And ask *if meds are received and are finalised?*
They should reply with in a week with ans.

PS - If you already have a CO - you can directly ask CO same Question - no need to use above method!


----------



## kalsr

AUSA said:


> Its mentioned on grant letter that Aus govt dont need visa label for trVelling to Australia.. So its your choice otherwise u can travel to australia without visa label. Just carry ur grant letter with you


Dear it is better to get visa label from Australian embassy, as airport authority will create hindrances at the airport....and it is simple to get your passport stamp from embassy, by just courier passport with letter to them from anywhere in pakistan and you received back with in 2 weeks......


----------



## superm

kalsr said:


> Dear it is better to get visa label from Australian embassy, as airport authority will create hindrances at the airport....and it is simple to get your passport stamp from embassy, by just courier passport with letter to them from anywhere in pakistan and you received back with in 2 weeks......


Also- it requires 70$ as fees (or 4K INR) per stamp


----------



## FuBU

superm said:


> Do you already have a CO?
> Did s/he tell you that meds are not finalized?, if not - then how do you know?
> Did you confirm if your meds were even received?
> If meds are received and still not finalized - did you confirm if they are reffered?
> 
> If they are reffered then it would take somewhere around 2 months as read in this forum.
> 
> FYI - As per the thread 'Medicals referred....'
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/104286-further-medical-results-referred-what-does-mean.html
> There was a analysis done - which revealed that paper meds were finalized earlier than eMeds somehow..


Haven't heard anything from the CO since so in assuming they are not finalized. Medicals were the only documents the CO requested for as the rest were uploaded before CO was assigned. My medicals were delivered to the address at Sydney 2000, I know for sure as I had the FedEx tracking number.

How do I confirm the status of my medicals? I'm using an agent so I suppose they will talk only to him.


----------



## raaj

FuBU said:


> Haven't heard anything from the CO since so in assuming they are not finalized. Medicals were the only documents the CO requested for as the rest were uploaded before CO was assigned. My medicals were delivered to the address at Sydney 2000, I know for sure as I had the FedEx tracking number.
> 
> How do I confirm the status of my medicals? I'm using an agent so I suppose they will talk only to him.


What on earth !!!!!
Means i can not just send the scanned copies to their email address and have to send the courier !!!!
they must still be in frickin stone age... What a pity on me 

but thanks guys for replying. At least i know something now


----------



## amitarno24

My Status is changed from In Progress to Application Received. What does this mean?

How long did it take for Meds to reach them???
__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= Pending||Meds=Pending||CO=?


----------



## justmailjoseph

luckyali111 said:


> Documents requested were the same i had already uploaded. Still i uploaded them again and also Emailed .
> 
> PCC of SPouse, English Ability, Marriage Cert, and my Childs Birth Cert. ALso their Passport copy


Same happened to me a day before I got my grant, so tomorrow might be your day my friend


----------



## superm

amitarno24 said:


> My Status is changed from In Progress to Application Received. What does this mean?
> 
> How long did it take for Meds to reach them???
> __________________
> IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= Pending||Meds=Pending||CO=?


It means tech glitch - nothing else!


----------



## superm

raaj said:


> What on earth !!!!!
> Means i can not just send the scanned copies to their email address and have to send the courier !!!!
> they must still be in frickin stone age... What a pity on me
> 
> but thanks guys for replying. At least i know something now


See - there are two kind of meds
eMeds - uploaded directly by clinic.
Paper based - couriered by clinic itself.

For eMeds - for onshore applicant (those who get meds done in Aust.) they receive a paper copy in courier too on their Aust-address. But you can not open them until CO confirms that you can. That courier is just for you - as DIAC receives the uploaded meds from clinic itself.


----------



## shakeeltabu

Hi VV

Congrats.You need to make first entry by Nov 2013.Once your first entry is done then your visa will be valid till nov 2018 to make final move.





vvc said:


> Hi suprem
> You got me wrong...i will move to WA anyways, just wanted to confirm after initial entry, is there a final date that i must go and stay there?


----------



## FuBU

superm said:


> See - there are two kind of meds
> eMeds - uploaded directly by clinic.
> Paper based - couriered by clinic itself.
> 
> For eMeds - for onshore applicant (those who get meds done in Aust.) they receive a paper copy in courier too on their Aust-address. But you can not open them until CO confirms that you can. That courier is just for you - as DIAC receives the uploaded meds from clinic itself.


The wait is just too bad. I've applied my visa on 7th Nov and I'm still waiting. So many have got their grant who applied arty the end of November.

It's just that GH is taking their time, own sweet time. Looks like even there they work like our government offices.


----------



## superm

shakeeltabu said:


> Hi VV
> 
> Congrats.You need to make first entry by Nov 2013.Once your first entry is done then your visa will be valid till nov 2018 to make final move.


Agree with the first half. That you need to make first entry by nov 2013 - and it will be valid till 2018. 
But by 2018 you should have lived for 2 years for RRV visa.. 
And for 4 years to be able for applying for citizenship - among other conditions. So keep that in mind too!


----------



## sukhnav

superm said:


> No - When you have gone through eMed process and clinic uploads the result of your meds - ideally your med link should be removed from eVisa page. So that is a good sign - infact.
> 
> Also - You can drop a mail at: [email protected]
> with details:
> TRN
> DOB
> NAME
> Passport#
> 
> And ask *if meds are received and are finalised?*
> They should reply with in a week with ans.
> 
> PS - If you already have a CO - you can directly ask CO same Question - no need to use above method!


Dear,

CO has been assigned to me on 14th Jan and he has asked for Form 80 of myself and for my wife and to resend all the documents for other applicants. Apart from that he has asked the following from me because I get delayed to upload documents for my current company as I was waiting for the latest Salary slip :-

*EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT

Evidence of Overseas Work Experience

Please provide further evidence of your overseas work experience. The evidence you provide
must cover the entire period. Include as much of the following evidence as possible:
● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
● Taxation Documents.*


Now I have provided (uploaded and mailed ) all my documents of current and previous employment ( like Appointment letters, increment letters and reliving letters etc.) and Taxation documents for last 4 years and Salary Slips of last 2 years. Should I need to provide Bank Statement also. Also I don't have salary slips of previous company. I claimed a total exp of 8 years and from last 6 years I am with same company. Now from 14 Jan to till date I haven't heard from CO...

Please advice on the same...

Regards,


----------



## Lagoon

FuBU said:


> The wait is just too bad. I've applied my visa on 7th Nov and I'm still waiting. So many have got their grant who applied arty the end of November.
> 
> It's just that GH is taking their time, own sweet time. Looks like even there they work like our government offices.


Fubu,

My case was similar until about 15 days ago. Back then, I had not done my medical tests, and was awaiting my PCC also. I then decided to go ahead and complete the medical tests. The test results were uploaded, and medical test link disappeared.

Another link appread asking me to complete the PCC. I had already applied for PCC by then, which came in a few days after the medical test. I uploaded the PCC also, which marked the completion of all documents being uploaded for me. 

The case officer was allotted 2 days after this!

Note that the PCC link still appears in the website, but I think it doesn't matter now. The CO has asked for some docs, which I'll hopefully email them tomorrow.

I suggest that you do your medical tests and PCC and upload them both and all other relevant documents at the earliest. All the best to you.


----------



## omarau

Hello everyone,

when "Orginise Medical Examinations" link disappears, does this mean that I have a CO and m medicals are received and finalized? 

I did medicals for my other visa application four months earlier and they were finalized for that application


----------



## amitarno24

Lagoon said:


> Fubu,
> 
> My case was similar until about 15 days ago. Back then, I had not done my medical tests, and was awaiting my PCC also. I then decided to go ahead and complete the medical tests. The test results were uploaded, and medical test link disappeared.
> 
> Another link appread asking me to complete the PCC. I had already applied for PCC by then, which came in a few days after the medical test. I uploaded the PCC also, which marked the completion of all documents being uploaded for me.
> 
> The case officer was allotted 2 days after this!
> 
> Note that the PCC link still appears in the website, but I think it doesn't matter now. The CO has asked for some docs, which I'll hopefully email them tomorrow.
> 
> I suggest that you do your medical tests and PCC and upload them both and all other relevant documents at the earliest. All the best to you.


What all docs has the CO asked?

__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= Pending||Meds=Pending||CO=?


----------



## tenten

sukhnav said:


> Dear,
> 
> CO has been assigned to me on 14th Jan and he has asked for Form 80 of myself and for my wife and to resend all the documents for other applicants. Apart from that he has asked the following from me because I get delayed to upload documents for my current company as I was waiting for the latest Salary slip :-
> 
> *EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> 
> Please provide further evidence of your overseas work experience. The evidence you provide
> must cover the entire period. Include as much of the following evidence as possible:
> ● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
> ● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
> ● Taxation Documents.*


Just wondering, what had you submitted initially as evidence of employment?


----------



## FuBU

amitarno24 said:


> What all docs has the CO asked?
> 
> __________________
> IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= Pending||Meds=Pending||CO=?


I've uploaded everything guys. CO asked only for medicals, rest of the documents were uploaded before CO was assigned.

Medicals were sent and received at Sydney on 12th Dec.


----------



## sukhnav

tenten said:


> Just wondering, what had you submitted initially as evidence of employment?


I have submitted all of my documents for the evidence of employment I had submitted offer letter, appointment letter and relieving letter of my previous company where I worked 2 years 9 months. I was waiting for my current increment letter and salary slip to be include in current company but CO assigned first and told me submit the above document. now I have uploaded everything except bank statement. should I need to include the bank statement for whole period or six months or something. need guidence on this....

Regards,


----------



## tenten

If you have payslips or tax certificates that cover the entire period, that will be fine. If not then you would also need bank statements to show that you had regular income into your bank account.


----------



## arvindb81

hi guys, 

does any one got CO assigned from Team 33 with initials LZ? if yes, plz let me know long have you been waiting for grant?


----------



## arvindb81

hi guys, 

does any one got CO assigned from Team 33 with initials LZ? if yes, plz let me know long have you been waiting for grant?


----------



## flast771

Hi,

Just sharing that I made a call to DIAC yesterday and the lady told me that all 3rd Dec applicants have already been allocated to Case Officers. She told me that I was allocated one last week, and should wait for end of next week to get any update from the CO.

Hope the process goes smooth for all of us, despite difficult waiting


----------



## inquisitive1

hi everyone,...

while booking medicals,one of the 2 hospitals says that they can not access my account even with HRI,TRN etc....so they will do medicals when they can access the account....the receptinist had sent an e-mail to DIAC regarding this issue on 17th jan. and got a complain no. too,but didn't recieve any resolution yet....the receptionist told me that it is possible that you complete the link by clicking the link "organize your medicals" link in your account,....after that they will be able to access my account.......is it so?
unfortunately,password is with agent and he is not listening to me regarding this complete the link issue....

the other hospital says that they dont need to access my online health account,..they just need HRI...and they will directly mail my medicals to DIAC...should i believe them and register an appointment with them?


----------



## superm

omarau said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> when "Orginise Medical Examinations" link disappears, does this mean that I have a CO and m medicals are received and finalized?
> 
> I did medicals for my other visa application four months earlier and they were finalized for that application


That means meds are uploaded. Thats it.
You can ask CO whats the status!


----------



## Ghostride

flast771 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just sharing that I made a call to DIAC yesterday and the lady told me that all 3rd Dec applicants have already been allocated to Case Officers. She told me that I was allocated one last week, and should wait for end of next week to get any update from the CO.
> 
> Hope the process goes smooth for all of us, despite difficult waiting


Thats encouraging. Congrats, you should be getting the grant next week. Thanks for the update.


----------



## superm

flast771 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just sharing that I made a call to DIAC yesterday and the lady told me that all 3rd Dec applicants have already been allocated to Case Officers. She told me that I was allocated one last week, and should wait for end of next week to get any update from the CO.
> 
> Hope the process goes smooth for all of us, despite difficult waiting


Congrats and best of luck buddy! If you have uploaded everything.. you might not even hear from CO - just a simple awesome mail might come


----------



## outlander

luckyali111 said:


> Missed the Medical Step. Here is the updation
> 
> 
> Step1 : Invite Recieved followed by Document upload.
> 
> Step 2: Once Fee is Paid , ACK is received, App Status : In Progress
> 
> Step 3: All the options for which Document is uploaded changes to Required, rest all are Recommended. This remains the same till CO is allocated. Scheduled my Medical from the option in the App. Visited the specified Hospital and they told me that the Results will be uploaded.
> 
> Step 4 : Usually it takes 5 weeks for CO allocation but nowadays its 7 - 8 weeks. So be patient its with everyone. Still if you want an update best option is to call DIAC
> 
> Step 5 : Once CO is allocated. The document He/She is able to verify changes to Recieved. Those he requires changes to Requested. Rest are either left as Required or Recommended. Also Health Evidence is now showing as Recieved and in the Document Section its BF.
> 
> Step 6 : You send the documents as per Required Checklist through Email and also upload it online where it says Requested. The moment you upload it and refresh the page , status again changes to Required. Application status is still In Progress


Good explanation.. 

Status of all my docs has changed to "Received" on 23rd Jan (except for payslips and bank statements - still showing as "required").If what you observed is right, then it looks like someone is working on my application  No communication from CO yet.


----------



## findraj

inquisitive1 said:


> hi everyone,...
> 
> while booking medicals,one of the 2 hospitals says that they can not access my account even with HRI,TRN etc....so they will do medicals when they can access the account....the receptinist had sent an e-mail to DIAC regarding this issue on 17th jan. and got a complain no. too,but didn't recieve any resolution yet....the receptionist told me that it is possible that you complete the link by clicking the link "organize your medicals" link in your account,....after that they will be able to access my account.......is it so?
> unfortunately,password is with agent and he is not listening to me regarding this complete the link issue....
> 
> the other hospital says that they dont need to access my online health account,..they just need HRI...and they will directly mail my medicals to DIAC...should i believe them and register an appointment with them?


I wouldnt advise you going to the other clinic, talk to your agent, and tell him, you want to get it done. As simple as that. How can an agent not listen to you???

Is he MARA registered? Have you given your personal mail id for generating your TRN?


----------



## superm

outlander said:


> Good explanation..
> 
> Status of all my docs has changed to "Received" on 23rd Jan (except for payslips and bank statements - still showing as "required").If what you observed is right, then it looks like someone is working on my application  No communication from CO yet.


You applied in Jan :O - and someone already working?


----------



## Kostya

arvindb81 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> does any one got CO assigned from Team 33 with initials LZ? if yes, plz let me know long have you been waiting for grant?


Hi!
My CO for 190 visa is LZ. Unfortunately for me, I've been waiting since early September. However, some guys from this forum got their grants with LZ promptly. 

Wish you a speedy grant!

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## imam

outlander said:


> Good explanation..
> 
> Status of all my docs has changed to "Received" on 23rd Jan (except for payslips and bank statements - still showing as "required").If what you observed is right, then it looks like someone is working on my application  No communication from CO yet.


this happened to me on the 14th of Dec (the status of four documents changed to 'Received'). It's been 42 days since then and no one contacted me. It's not a definite sign of a CO.


----------



## shabanasafa

Hi... I called up DIAC today after 35 mins of wait... i was told that i had been allocated CO on 17th of January and medicals have been received... but still no change from required status and also no mail requesting for any documents yet....


----------



## Lagoon

amitarno24 said:


> What all docs has the CO asked?
> 
> __________________
> IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= Pending||Meds=Pending||CO=?


I've been asked to produce a certified copy of relationship proof (marriage certificate), my wife's passport copy (coloured scan copy of the first page showing photo, etc.), and employment proof for my current company.

I've asked for employment certificate from my employer, which I'll upload after I receive it.

I do not understand the first two because I've already uploaded those to the website. Probably something is wrong, and they're not able to access those 2 files.


----------



## VVV

Lagoon said:


> I've been asked to produce a certified copy of relationship proof (marriage certificate), my wife's passport copy (coloured scan copy of the first page showing photo, etc.), and employment proof for my current company.
> 
> I've asked for employment certificate from my employer, which I'll upload after I receive it.
> 
> I do not understand the first two because I've already uploaded those to the website. Probably something is wrong, and they're not able to access those 2 files.


Hi Lagoon,

What are the employment proof you gave earlier? Are you claiming points for this employment? Is the employment certificate the same as a reference?


----------



## findraj

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... I called up DIAC today after 35 mins of wait... i was told that i had been allocated CO on 17th of January and medicals have been received... but still no change from required status and also no mail requesting for any documents yet....


Good luck on your grant


----------



## fringe123

inquisitive1 said:


> hi everyone,...
> 
> while booking medicals,one of the 2 hospitals says that they can not access my account even with HRI,TRN etc....so they will do medicals when they can access the account....the receptinist had sent an e-mail to DIAC regarding this issue on 17th jan. and got a complain no. too,but didn't recieve any resolution yet....the receptionist told me that it is possible that you complete the link by clicking the link "organize your medicals" link in your account,....after that they will be able to access my account.......is it so?
> unfortunately,password is with agent and he is not listening to me regarding this complete the link issue....
> 
> the other hospital says that they dont need to access my online health account,..they just need HRI...and they will directly mail my medicals to DIAC...should i believe them and register an appointment with them?


Hi, 

I have experienced the same few days back. My TRN and HRI was'nt connected at that time. There are two options. 
1. If you already have a CO, then your agent can inform her/him. And your CO will make the arrangements to connect those nos.
2. The clinic can contact the Health Strategies and Coordination Section - Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) directly to sort out the issue of locating your health case.
_* Health Strategies and Coordination Section - Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC): Contact details:
[email protected]
Fax: +61 2 6264 1380*_

Hope this will help.


----------



## shabanasafa

findraj said:


> Good luck on your grant


Thanks ..


----------



## Ghostride

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... I called up DIAC today after 35 mins of wait... i was told that i had been allocated CO on 17th of January and medicals have been received... but still no change from required status and also no mail requesting for any documents yet....


Congrats shabanasafa. Probably the only change you will see in your status is the 'GRANT'. Good Luck


----------



## akazemis

I've lodged for 189 on December 13 and I've not been allocated yet.


----------



## Lagoon

VVV said:


> Hi Lagoon,
> 
> What are the employment proof you gave earlier? Are you claiming points for this employment? Is the employment certificate the same as a reference?


Hi VVV,

Employment proof isn't the same as references. 

I produced my relieving letters from previous companies which states my tenure and nature of employment, my designation. 

Some companies also issued me an additional 'experience certificate' which states the responsibilities I handled during my tenure. You may ask a letter like that from your employer(s).

Yes, I'm claiming points for my employment.


----------



## VVV

Lagoon said:


> Hi VVV,
> 
> Employment proof isn't the same as references.
> 
> I produced my relieving letters from previous companies which states my tenure and nature of employment, my designation.
> 
> Some companies also issued me an additional 'experience certificate' which states the responsibilities I handled during my tenure. You may ask a letter like that from your employer(s).
> 
> Yes, I'm claiming points for my employment.


Oh ok...I have provided the following documents for employment which I am claiming points (I am claiming points for three years but I have been in this job for close to 5 years). Do you think the following docs will be sufficient..

Employment assessment result
Work reference sent for emp assessment (includes all emp details: designations, time periods, salary etc)
Salary slips 2012-2008 (some were missing, I put everything I had)
Tax docs 2012-2008
EPF statements 2008-2011 (some were missing, I put everything I had)
ETF statments 2008-2011
Bank statements - last two years (I was with a different bank before and that account is closed now. So, was only able to get the last two years. Hope it would do)

I haven't put any other letters. Will the above list be ok?


----------



## outlander

superm said:


> You applied in Jan :O - and someone already working?


I have no clues superm..i initlaly thought it might be a technical glitch...but the status is showing as "received" since 23rd, so i thought someone must be working if what luckyali111 said is right.

If i have a CO, he will surely contact me as i am pending with my pcc and medicals for my wife.


----------



## Lagoon

VVV said:


> Oh ok...I have provided the following documents for employment which I am claiming points (I am claiming points for three years but I have been in this job for close to 5 years). Do you think the following docs will be sufficient..
> 
> Employment assessment result
> Work reference sent for emp assessment (includes all emp details: designations, time periods, salary etc)
> Salary slips 2012-2008 (some were missing, I put everything I had)
> Tax docs 2012-2008
> EPF statements 2008-2011 (some were missing, I put everything I had)
> ETF statments 2008-2011
> Bank statements - last two years (I was with a different bank before and that account is closed now. So, was only able to get the last two years. Hope it would do)
> 
> I haven't put any other letters. Will the above list be ok?


I suggest that you upload relieving letters of previous companies (if you've worked for different companies), and any experience certificates if available for those companies.

Additionally, I recommend that you get an employment certificate from your current employer and upload that as an employment proof.


----------



## VVV

Lagoon said:


> I suggest that you upload relieving letters of previous companies (if you've worked for different companies), and any experience certificates if available for those companies.
> 
> Additionally, I recommend that you get an employment certificate from your current employer and upload that as an employment proof.


Thanks Lagoon...Yes, I uploaded the emp certificates for my previous jobs (but I am not claiming points for those). For my current job, they gave me something like a reference cum emp certificate; including my job roles and all emp details. So, I attached that one (the same thing I sent for the assessment). Hope the CO will not ask for another certificate! Sigh! I attached everything I had in terms of salary slips, bank stmts, EPF/ETF and tax docs...Let's see if the CO asks for more docs...Thanks again for ur help and good luck with everything!


----------



## sukhnav

VVV said:


> Thanks Lagoon...Yes, I uploaded the emp certificates for my previous jobs (but I am not claiming points for those). For my current job, they gave me something like a reference cum emp certificate; including my job roles and all emp details. So, I attached that one (the same thing I sent for the assessment). Hope the CO will not ask for another certificate! Sigh! I attached everything I had in terms of salary slips, bank stmts, EPF/ETF and tax docs...Let's see if the CO asks for more docs...Thanks again for ur help and good luck with everything!



Dear,

Have you uploaded the salary slips and bank statements for whole period of employment or for specific period like 6 months or 1 year etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## imam

Surprisingly, I just received an email from a case officer for the first time, at 5:27 PM.


----------



## findraj

imam said:


> Surprisingly, I just received an email from a case officer for the first time, at 5:27 PM.



More documents? Or just hi hello?


----------



## VVV

sukhnav said:


> Dear,
> 
> Have you uploaded the salary slips and bank statements for whole period of employment or for specific period like 6 months or 1 year etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Hi sukhnav,

I uploaded salary slips for 2008-2012 (some were missing, but I put everything I had) and bank statements for the past two years (as before that I was with a different bank and that account is closed now). I am claiming emp points for three years. So, I hope the above would do...In addition, I also uploaded the tax docs and EPF/ETF stmts. I also put the same ref letter I sent for the assessment which also includes all my employment particulars...I hope the CO won't ask for more docs!


----------



## imam

findraj said:


> More documents? Or just hi hello?


Requesting PCCs for Saudi Arabia and Sudan. I have previously survived with statutory declarations for both countries for my current temporary visa. I hope they accept statutory declarations again as embassies here do not provide these documents, and in the DIAC instructions, they mentioned that you can't get PCCs from Saudi Arabia and Sudan if you're out of these countries. I don't know why they asked for them knowing that I am in Australia.


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> More documents? Or just hi hello?


Hi hello????? Yeah the CO just said how are ya mate, hope u have a nice weeken and warned not to drink & drive.lollzzzzzz

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## imam

imam said:


> Requesting PCCs for Saudi Arabia and Sudan. I have previously survived with statutory declarations for both countries for my current temporary visa. I hope they accept statutory declarations again as embassies here do not provide these documents, and in the DIAC instructions, they mentioned that you can't get PCCs from Saudi Arabia and Sudan if you're out of these countries. I don't know why they asked for them knowing that I am in Australia.


They also asked for the Aussie PCC, which I have already provided too. will mail them again.


----------



## findraj

imam said:


> Requesting PCCs for Saudi Arabia and Sudan. I have previously survived with statutory declarations for both countries for my current temporary visa. I hope they accept statutory declarations again as embassies here do not provide these documents, and in the DIAC instructions, they mentioned that you can't get PCCs from Saudi Arabia and Sudan if you're out of these countries. I don't know why they asked for them knowing that I am in Australia.


may be you can reply politely and explain the same


----------



## findraj

Ghostride said:


> Hi hello????? Yeah the CO just said how are ya mate, hope u have a nice weeken and warned not to drink & drive.lollzzzzzz
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Lol, common man, hi hello meant , the same thing that I am your case officer and I will be processing and all that...


----------



## imam

findraj said:


> may be you can reply politely and explain the same


You're right. I just remembered its the same thing that happened with my previous CO. he asked for PCCs, I enquired then he asked for statutory declarations.


----------



## findraj

imam said:


> You're right. I just remembered its the same thing that happened with my previous CO. he asked for PCCs, I enquired then he asked for a statutory declarations.


Good Luck Man!


----------



## imam

findraj said:


> Good Luck Man!


Thanks Findraj. Good luck to you too and all the other applicants.


----------



## superm

outlander said:


> I have no clues superm..i initlaly thought it might be a technical glitch...but the status is showing as "received" since 23rd, so i thought someone must be working if what luckyali111 said is right.
> 
> If i have a CO, he will surely contact me as i am pending with my pcc and medicals for my wife.


yup.. lets hope for the best!  
best of luck mate!


----------



## superm

imam said:


> Thanks Findraj. Good luck to you too and all the other applicants.


Hey congrats!
Last step I believe now!


----------



## marichelle

hi guys!! please help, is there anywhere i can find out what the cause of delay for my medicals ? co said that se doesn't need anything else from us, she is just waiting for my medicals to clear, and then she'll make contact. why would hubby and kids's medicals be cleared but not mine ? i don't even have high bp!! lol!!

anyone in the same situation ? thx!!


----------



## Anil

vvc said:


> Guys, i thank each and evryone on the forum all the help and advice i have received .
> 
> Now i have another question. I need to make my first entry by nov 2013 to get my visa validated.
> 
> As i am a 190 visa holder, is there a compulsory data that i should permanently move to WA?


Hi VVC ..You got your CO in Oct,,why is it taking so long???Is it true that team2 is slowest one or your medicals got reffered ??


----------



## findraj

marichelle said:


> hi guys!! please help, is there anywhere i can find out what the cause of delay for my medicals ? co said that se doesn't need anything else from us, she is just waiting for my medicals to clear, and then she'll make contact. why would hubby and kids's medicals be cleared but not mine ? i don't even have high bp!! lol!!
> 
> anyone in the same situation ? thx!!


Read Super's post here

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...37696-co-assigned-december-applicants-58.html

Mail to health strategies


----------



## Anil

rks890 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> An update from my side,
> 
> My CO contacted me and asked for my Australian education degree completion certificate/letter, before this in Septemeber 2012 she had asked for my MEDS, does this mean my MEDS are finalized now??
> 
> Hopefully will get the grant soon, has been a long wait since September.


Hi rks890 ..You got your CO in Oct,,why is it taking so long???Is it true that team2 is slowest one or your medicals got reffered ??


----------



## Lagoon

marichelle said:


> hi guys!! please help, is there anywhere i can find out what the cause of delay for my medicals ? co said that se doesn't need anything else from us, she is just waiting for my medicals to clear, and then she'll make contact. why would hubby and kids's medicals be cleared but not mine ? i don't even have high bp!! lol!!
> 
> anyone in the same situation ? thx!!


I'd suggest that you try contacting the medical lab and ask them for a copy of your report. After my medicals were done, I was able to login and view the test reports in the lab website.


----------



## saro

Hi experts, 

I am having a doubt i havent uploaded my FORM 80 till now and waiting for CO to get assigned. I havent done my medicals also !!!.

In my FORM 80 there is one clause to explain the non migration persons, i have filled in my parents name and my spouse parents but when entering the evisa form i havent mentioned their name. 

Do i need to remove the parents name in FORM 80 also ?. 

With regards
Saro

IELTS=10 JUN ||ACS(261313)=12 JUL ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:60)=11 SEP/ 16 NOV ||Visa App/Ack 19 DEC||PCC Done = 30 NOV ||Meds=?? ||CO=?


----------



## marichelle

thx! will do!


----------



## Naveed539

What is a statuatory Declaration and in which case, it is required...?


----------



## Lagoon

saro said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I am having a doubt i havent uploaded my FORM 80 till now and waiting for CO to get assigned. I havent done my medicals also !!!.
> 
> In my FORM 80 there is one clause to explain the non migration persons, i have filled in my parents name and my spouse parents but when entering the evisa form i havent mentioned their name.
> 
> Do i need to remove the parents name in FORM 80 also ?.
> 
> With regards
> Saro
> 
> IELTS=10 JUN ||ACS(261313)=12 JUL ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:60)=11 SEP/ 16 NOV ||Visa App/Ack 19 DEC||PCC Done = 30 NOV ||Meds=?? ||CO=?


You need not mention your parents as non-migrating family members. If I am right, it only asks for your wife and children if they're not migrating. Please refer to the help or instructions related to filling that field.

You can remove your parents information as non-migrating family members from form80. But do check the instructions once.


----------



## imam

I just noticed that my Aussie PCC was not accepted because my middle names were omitted in the PCC, and the CO mentioned that she wants to see the full name, not just the first name and surname. I just requested for PCC amendment through email.


----------



## rks890

Anil said:


> Hi rks890 ..You got your CO in Oct,,why is it taking so long???Is it true that team2 is slowest one or your medicals got reffered ??


My medicals were referred, getting my medicals referred made my application slow otherwise Team 2 is very prompt.


----------



## imam

Naveed539 said:


> What is a statuatory Declaration and in which case, it is required...?


Hi Naveed,

A statutory declaration is a signed and witnessed declaration that you provide when you are unable to provide certain documents for a genuine reason, such as PCCs.


----------



## timus17

Hey Guys,


A quick question... May be seniors or Moderators would be best to answer this...


If one of the co-applicant(dependent) is from defence services and is retired. How does the thing "Defence service" effect the visa processing time? Also if the person (co-appliacnt) is from technical background of defence services (not into Arms and war).


----------



## srinivas557

*Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO)*

hi all , 

Clarification 1 :

I have done medicals for me and my spouse . We got an ack from the hospital that we did medicals . Do we need to upload this ack into the site . or do we need to send mail to the DIAC that we did and this is the ack . 

Clarification 2 :

will the hospital also upload the medicals reports online to DIAC which we can see in our login ? how many days will the hospital people take to upload the reports nomally .

After the two steps done regarding medicals , do we have any uploaded docs that we can see in the login with the date change .. in my case , the CO asked me to go for medicals , so do we need to reply the mail ?

After all this , normal how many days will it take for GRANT:ranger:


----------



## timus17

Janneeyrre said:


> espionage is the word to google in these situations



You mean to say they would to spying on my father's past... I am ok with that... but how much time will this take generally? 

He was a Mechanical engineer in india Airforce


----------



## tenten

As per DIAC update on their website today, allocations 189 are taking upto 7 weeks

Worth noting that priority 3 (190) still takes upto 5 weeks.


----------



## arvindb81

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> My CO for 190 visa is LZ. Unfortunately for me, I've been waiting since early September. However, some guys from this forum got their grants with LZ promptly.
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant!
> 
> Regards,
> Kostya


Hi Kostya... Thanks for reply... im quite shocked and tensed by your waiting... can you tell me why so long wait? did CO referred to external verification or something?


----------



## shabanasafa

Hi... I got a clarification regarding work experience. 

Currently i am not working, i quitted before a year. I have got my ACS. As per the new clause its not necessary to have worked in last 24 months. My problem is that i do not have the payslips... However i have uploaded my other documents like offer letter, relieving letter, taxation documents etc... Is it necessary for pay slip to be uploaded?


----------



## tenten

It would have been ideal to have payslips / bank statements to show that during the period between the offer letter and the relieving letter, you were actually employed.


----------



## findraj

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... I got a clarification regarding work experience.
> 
> Currently i am not working, i quitted before a year. I have got my ACS. As per the new clause its not necessary to have worked in last 24 months. My problem is that i do not have the payslips... However i have uploaded my other documents like offer letter, relieving letter, taxation documents etc... Is it necessary for pay slip to be uploaded?


If CO has not asked for it, dont upload. 

If Co has asked for it, upload and email.


----------



## sukhnav

findraj said:


> If CO has not asked for it, dont upload.
> 
> If Co has asked for it, upload and email.



I think its better to upload before CO ask... Otherwise CO will ask for the whole period of employment.... Like in mine Case... CO ask for the salary slips for whole 8 years of period other hand my friend give salary slips for 6 months in advance CO did no ask for anything....

Also it may depend on CO's mood...


----------



## findraj

sukhnav said:


> I think its better to upload before CO ask... Otherwise CO will ask for the whole period of employment.... Like in mine Case... CO ask for the salary slips for whole 8 years of period other hand my friend give salary slips for 6 months in advance CO did no ask for anything....
> 
> Also it may depend on CO's mood...


I meant if you have uploaded some documents then one must give CO time to analyse them!! 

But if you havent uploaded them initially make sure to upload before CO realises the docs are missing..


----------



## shabanasafa

sukhnav said:


> I think its better to upload before CO ask... Otherwise CO will ask for the whole period of employment.... Like in mine Case... CO ask for the salary slips for whole 8 years of period other hand my friend give salary slips for 6 months in advance CO did no ask for anything....
> 
> Also it may depend on CO's mood...


I have not uploaded any payslips as i dont have them....


----------



## shabanasafa

findraj said:


> I meant if you have uploaded some documents then one must give CO time to analyse them!!
> 
> But if you havent uploaded them initially make sure to upload before CO realises the docs are missing..


The problem is i dont have payslips... however other documents like taxation documents etc i have uploaded them...


----------



## sukhnav

shabanasafa said:


> I have not uploaded any payslips as i dont have them....


I too not have salary slips from my last company nor bank statement to show, but CO ask from me, Now I am trying to arrange a Salary Certificate. You can also try to arrange if company still exist...

Best of Luck....

Regards,


----------



## sukhnav

shabanasafa said:


> The problem is i dont have payslips... however other documents like taxation documents etc i have uploaded them...



Then wait, May be CO will not ask and if CO ask then arrange Salary Certificate...

Regards,


----------



## shabanasafa

whats that salary certificate??? how do i get it....?


----------



## sukhnav

shabanasafa said:


> whats that salary certificate??? how do i get it....?


Contact your employer and on his letter head u can obtain Salary Certificate... search internet for sample.... like one is following


TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN 




This is to certify that Shri/Smt/Mr./Miss. ………………………………………
Son/daughter/wife of Shri/Smt.…………………………………………. 
Residing at …………………………………………………….. ……… is permanently serving as …………………………………………… in the office/department of ………………………………………………. And is now posted at …………………………….. His/Her basic pay is ……….
(Rupees ………………………….) only in the scale of pay Rs. ……… …........ and total emolument in the month of …………… is Rs. ………
(Rupees ………………………………) only.



Date of Birth :- 
Date of joining :- 

Dated/……………. Signature of the Employer/HOD/DDO
Name:
Designation:
Seal:


----------



## Kostya

arvindb81 said:


> Hi Kostya... Thanks for reply... im quite shocked and tensed by your waiting... can you tell me why so long wait? did CO referred to external verification or something?


Hi!

Yes, my case was referred to some external agency at the beginning of October (about a month after CO had been allocated). As per CO, it would probably take about 6 months to get reply from that agency (probably, ASIO).

Reason of referring is, probably, in my previous employment area (Nuclear Safety), which, according to some CO's questions, is considered to be rather close to governmental authorities (though, my company was not governmental and was not subordinated to any governmental authorities).

Few facts about CO. Be prepared that she doesn't answer promptly (sometimes doesn't answer at all). When she answers, it takes much time. If you have any urgent questions it is better to phone DIAC. In my case she hasn't changed status of any documents in the system.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## shabanasafa

sukhnav said:


> Contact your employer and on his letter head u can obtain Salary Certificate... search internet for sample.... like one is following
> 
> 
> TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is to certify that Shri/Smt/Mr./Miss. ………………………………………
> Son/daughter/wife of Shri/Smt.………………………………………….
> Residing at …………………………………………………….. ……… is permanently serving as …………………………………………… in the office/department of ………………………………………………. And is now posted at …………………………….. His/Her basic pay is ……….
> (Rupees ………………………….) only in the scale of pay Rs. ……… …........ and total emolument in the month of …………… is Rs. ………
> (Rupees ………………………………) only.
> 
> 
> 
> Date of Birth :-
> Date of joining :-
> 
> Dated/……………. Signature of the Employer/HOD/DDO
> Name:
> Designation:
> Seal:


Thanks...


----------



## amitarno24

sukhnav said:


> Dear,
> 
> Have you uploaded the salary slips and bank statements for whole period of employment or for specific period like 6 months or 1 year etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I have uploaded the Appointment Letter, Salary Details, Resignation Confirmation and Service Certificates for all my previous employers. Also for my current employer I have uploaded the Appointment Letter and latest Payslip. These documents are in addition to the Reference Letters that I have uploaded from all of my previous employers.

__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= Pending||Meds=Pending||CO=?


----------



## superm

*Happy holidays COs.. *
Please enjoy these 3 days to the fullest..!
When you guys come back - decide whoever wants to pick up my application - and get the honor of giving me a golden mail. Best of luck for the decision!

Regards,
an-impatient-applicant


----------



## praji

shabanasafa said:


> I have not uploaded any payslips as i dont have them....


Hi
Looks like we both have same CO. I applied on 1/12/12. I was told that CO has been allocated on 17/1 & I also have not heard anything or any document status has changed online.
have we been allocated CO who is on leave?


----------



## shabanasafa

praji said:


> Hi
> Looks like we both have same CO. I applied on 1/12/12. I was told that CO has been allocated on 17/1 & I also have not heard anything or any document status has changed online.
> have we been allocated CO who is on leave?


I also feel so... because there is no mail or change in status or dates


----------



## arvindb81

Kostya said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yes, my case was referred to some external agency at the beginning of October (about a month after CO had been allocated). As per CO, it would probably take about 6 months to get reply from that agency (probably, ASIO).
> 
> Reason of referring is, probably, in my previous employment area (Nuclear Safety), which, according to some CO's questions, is considered to be rather close to governmental authorities (though, my company was not governmental and was not subordinated to any governmental authorities).
> 
> Few facts about CO. Be prepared that she doesn't answer promptly (sometimes doesn't answer at all). When she answers, it takes much time. If you have any urgent questions it is better to phone DIAC. In my case she hasn't changed status of any documents in the system.
> 
> Regards,
> Kostya


ohh ok...Hope you get your grant soon... one funny thing though, i was addressing her Mr. all these days 

she was pretty quick all these days untilll i submitted all my docs... she even changed the document status... i hope she finalize my grant atleast next week...


----------



## tani

Can anyone tell me what does 'Non-migrating dependent family member' mean? Does it mean a family member who will not migrate to Australia now but in the future that member might join me..........and i want his or her 189visa ready now? ................This is very confusing need your help guys?


----------



## superm

tani said:


> Can anyone tell me what does 'Non-migrating dependent family member' mean? Does it mean a family member who will not migrate to Australia now but in the future that member might join me..........and i want his or her 189visa ready now? ................This is very confusing need your help guys?


This means those dependents who are not moving with you. They will not receive pr with you if you mention they are non-migrating. But even then they need pcc and meds. 
So its better to declare them as non dependent if they are not moving, so that pcc and meds are not required.


----------



## tani

superm said:


> This means those dependents who are not moving with you. They will not receive pr with you if you mention they are non-migrating. But even then they need pcc and meds.
> So its better to declare them as non dependent if they are not moving, so that pcc and meds are not required.


I have my brother who is on his own ( not dependent on me) ...But I want to sponser him in future... Do I need to give his name in my current 189 visa application? Or, can I sponser him in future after I will be a permanent resident ?


----------



## tani

I have my brother who is on his own ( not dependent on me) ...But I want to sponser him in future... Do I need to give his name in my current 189 visa application? Or, can I sponser him in future after I will be a permanent resident ?


----------



## Robhin

momin said:


> yes you can... As I am a UAE work permit holder..but I have done my medical In Bangladesh...


Thanks a lot for this info....


----------



## superm

I believe he would be better off with skill select. I too have my brother in oz. But being sponsored by some person does not give full pr things I believe. You might want to check which visa wizard given on DIAC site.


----------



## fwmonger

shabanasafa said:


> I also feel so... because there is no mail or change in status or dates


praji , shabanasafa,

Have you guys uploaded all the documents required including form 80 and form 1221 upfront which is why the CO didn't find the necessity to contact you?



*ACSApp/Ass(261313)*=23Oct/21Nov||*IELTS*=21Nov||*EOISub/Inv(189,65)*=29Nov/3Dec||*Lodged*=23Dec||*Ack*=23Dec||*Medicals*=7Jan||*PCC*=24Jan||*CO*=:ranger:||*Visa Grant*=?||


----------



## fwmonger

Guys, 

Is it advisable to upload Form 80 and Form 1221 upfront before the CO is allocated as the CO is anyway going to ask for them later?

*ACSApp/Ack(261313)*=23Oct/21Nov||*IELTS*=21Nov||*EOISub/Inv(189,65)*=29Nov/3Dec||*Lodged*=23Dec||*Ack*=23Dec||*Medicals*=7Jan||*PCC*=24Jan||*CO*=:ranger:||*Visa Grant*=?||


----------



## flast771

Ghostride said:


> Thats encouraging. Congrats, you should be getting the grant next week. Thanks for the update.





superm said:


> Congrats and best of luck buddy! If you have uploaded everything.. you might not even hear from CO - just a simple awesome mail might come


Thanks for the wishes Ghostride & superm, and wish you the same...
Looking forward and wish we all get grants soon


----------



## shabanasafa

fwmonger said:


> praji , shabanasafa,
> 
> Have you guys uploaded all the documents required including form 80 and form 1221 upfront which is why the CO didn't find the necessity to contact you?
> 
> 
> 
> *ACSApp/Ass(261313)*=23Oct/21Nov||*IELTS*=21Nov||*EOISub/Inv(189,65)*=29Nov/3Dec||*Lodged*=23Dec||*Ack*=23Dec||*Medicals*=7Jan||*PCC*=24Jan||*CO*=:ranger:||*Visa Grant*=?||


Yes i have uploaded all the documents including for 80 and 1221.... lets see ... hopefully we get grant soon....


----------



## sajid021

Dear frnds

y ielts score is 6.5 in each module, hence overall 6.5, pls advice if i am eligible to SA/WA SS. I am software engineer having 55 points in total. Need 5 more


----------



## Lagoon

fwmonger said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it advisable to upload Form 80 and Form 1221 upfront before the CO is allocated as the CO is anyway going to ask for them later?
> 
> *ACSApp/Ack(261313)*=23Oct/21Nov||*IELTS*=21Nov||*EOISub/Inv(189,65)*=29Nov/3Dec||*Lodged*=23Dec||*Ack*=23Dec||*Medicals*=7Jan||*PCC*=24Jan||*CO*=:ranger:||*Visa Grant*=?||


Form 80 is a mandatory document. It's advisable to fill it up and upload it so that it's readily available for the CO when they pick up your case. I do not know about Form 1221, and don't seem to remember what it is though.


----------



## fwmonger

Lagoon said:


> Form 80 is a mandatory document. It's advisable to fill it up and upload it so that it's readily available for the CO when they pick up your case. I do not know about Form 1221, and don't seem to remember what it is though.


Thanks Lagoon. Form 1221 is the additional personal particulars information form. It says on the form that it is mandatory for all applicants above 18 years but, the form is not there in the checklist on the DIAC site.


*ACSApp/Ass(261313)*=23Oct/21Nov||*IELTS*=21Nov||*EOISub/Inv(189,65)*=29Nov/3Dec||*Lodged*=23Dec||*Ack*=23Dec||*Medicals*=7Jan||*PCC*=24Jan||*CO*=:ranger:||*Visa Grant*=?||


----------



## Saroj2012

fwmonger said:


> Thanks Lagoon. Form 1221 is the additional personal particulars information form. It says on the form that it is mandatory for all applicants above 18 years but, the form is not there in the checklist on the DIAC site.
> 
> 
> *ACSApp/Ass(261313)*=23Oct/21Nov||*IELTS*=21Nov||*EOISub/Inv(189,65)*=29Nov/3Dec||*Lodged*=23Dec||*Ack*=23Dec||*Medicals*=7Jan||*PCC*=24Jan||*CO*=:ranger:||*Visa Grant*=?||


 Hi,
Is form 80 mandatory document. Can you please post the link where it says mandatory?
Thanks
Saroj


----------



## superm

Saroj2012 said:


> Hi,
> Is form 80 mandatory document. Can you please post the link where it says mandatory?
> Thanks
> Saroj


It is NOT mandatory - it depends on CO. When CO asks then you HAVE to provide the same to him. So its better to provide the same earlier to save time, but its NOT mandatory for everybody. Co asks some applicant to provide the same, not all!


----------



## fwmonger

superm said:


> It is NOT mandatory - it depends on CO. When CO asks then you HAVE to provide the same to him. So its better to provide the same earlier to save time, but its NOT mandatory for everybody. Co asks some applicant to provide the same, not all!


Thanks superm. Any idea about form 1221? Is it mandatory?

*ACSApp/Ass(261313)*=23Oct/21Nov||*IELTS*=21Nov||*EOISub/Inv(189,65)*=29Nov/3Dec||*Lodged*=23Dec||*Ack*=23Dec||*Medicals*=7Jan||*PCC*=24Jan||*CO*=:ranger:||*Visa Grant*=?||


----------



## superm

fwmonger said:


> Thanks superm. Any idea about form 1221? Is it mandatory?
> 
> *ACSApp/Ass(261313)*=23Oct/21Nov||*IELTS*=21Nov||*EOISub/Inv(189,65)*=29Nov/3Dec||*Lodged*=23Dec||*Ack*=23Dec||*Medicals*=7Jan||*PCC*=24Jan||*CO*=:ranger:||*Visa Grant*=?||


Same goes for 1221.
Form 80 is asked more frequently than 1221!


----------



## Franconian

Hi all, 

This is my timeline:

190 Visa application lodged 18th December 2012
All documents front loaded including Police clearances / Form 80 and advised about medicals
Co Allocated - Heard first time from him on 11th January 2013 (Team 33 / Initials ES)

I did my medicals beginning of November at a panel doctor in Thailand which was couriered to Global Health Sydney. My partner did her medicals beginning of January via eHealth. 

On the 14th January I received an acknowledgement from my CO for the requested documents and mentioning the following regarding medicals:

"With respect to health I advise that both health assessments are in progress but unfinalised at this stage. Will continue to monitor situation and will let you know should there be any problems."

The "prepare medicals" link for my partner disappeared from eVisa a few days ago, mine is still visible. 

Does it mean there is a problem with my medical? I have been advised against contacting my CO. 
Can I contact Global Health directly to enquire about my medicals? 

Cheers, 
Frank


----------



## omarau

is there anybody here who has been waiting for a CO for over than 5 weeks after date of lodgement? this is my week 4, and im just wondering


----------



## Mimilim

*Payslip*

Hi all,

At the moment i am still waiting for CO allocation and i always feel curious everytime i heard email came into my inbox...wondering maybe it was from CO haha...
Btw i am going to upload payslip from my current company, unfortunately it is in indonesian ...Should i translate it first in English?


----------



## shabanasafa

After waiting for so many days seeing the same status of documents and dates daily, at last one change.... All my documents has disappeared


----------



## findraj

shabanasafa said:


> After waiting for so many days seeing the same status of documents and dates daily, at last one change.... All my documents has disappeared



Its a long weekend in Australia right now. What is your document status and application status??


----------



## ils2_fly

Mimilim said:


> Hi all,
> 
> At the moment i am still waiting for CO allocation and i always feel curious everytime i heard email came into my inbox...wondering maybe it was from CO haha...
> Btw i am going to upload payslip from my current company, unfortunately it is in indonesian ...Should i translate it first in English?


Any documents that need to be uploaded to DIAC should be translated into english if the original one is not in english. See Booklet 6 or visit skillselect.gov.au.


----------



## Mimilim

ils2_fly said:


> Any documents that need to be uploaded to DIAC should be translated into english if the original one is not in english. See Booklet 6 or visit skillselect.gov.au.


Thank you for your reply  ...can i only upload 1 payslip from my current company?


----------



## AUSA

omarau said:


> is there anybody here who has been waiting for a CO for over than 5 weeks after date of lodgement? this is my week 4, and im just wondering


Hi omra i was assigned CO exactly 4 months after application lodged so you will getting ur CO .. Relax .. I know ur situation from the start and really wish a very gud luck for ur speedy grant.


----------



## ils2_fly

Mimilim said:


> Thank you for your reply  ...can i only upload 1 payslip from my current company?


As per checklist, u can. But experts advise to upload as much as u can for your entire period so that it makes ur case more strong.

Thnx


----------



## shabanasafa

findraj said:


> Its a long weekend in Australia right now. What is your document status and application status??


All my documents status is required with date changed to 17th January for my spouse and kid and mine has no change in date too..... Happy to see all my documents back ....


----------



## LaFleur

Are payslips necessary to upload if I have the job offer letters, reference letter attached as well?


----------



## Janneeyrre

LaFleur said:


> Are payslips necessary to upload if I have the job offer letters, reference letter attached as well?


Imagine yourself in their shoes.
What would you expect from your applicants then?


----------



## rks890

omarau said:


> is there anybody here who has been waiting for a CO for over than 5 weeks after date of lodgement? this is my week 4, and im just wondering


Was granted CO after completing 4 and half weeks.. Guess the delay for is cause of long weekend.. You should expect Allocation of CO anytime soon.


----------



## LaFleur

Janneeyrre said:


> Imagine yourself in their shoes.
> What would you expect from your applicants then?


 Will upload them, just in case!


----------



## fringe123

Hi friends,
Did any of you submit your Birth Certificate both in English and your native language? As my agent wanted me to submit both.

I wonder why the Australian Gov need a document in some foreign language?  

Any idea??


----------



## loonq

Hi,

The link "Organise your health examinations" has been disappeared from my eVisa account. I just completed my MED yesterday and talked with the clinic guy today. According to that person, they have uploaded the result already. 

Can anyone please relate this "Result Update" and "Link disappear" events.

Thanks.


----------



## ils2_fly

loonq said:


> Hi,
> 
> The link "Organise your health examinations" has been disappeared from my eVisa account. I just completed my MED yesterday and talked with the clinic guy today. According to that person, they have uploaded the result already.
> 
> Can anyone please relate this "Result Update" and "Link disappear" events.
> 
> Thanks.


Could u pls tell us which clinic performed ur test.


----------



## MECH89

superm said:


> Agree with the first half. That you need to make first entry by nov 2013 - and it will be valid till 2018.
> But by 2018 you should have lived for 2 years for RRV visa..
> And for 4 years to be able for applying for citizenship - among other conditions. So keep that in mind too!


I have the same question as i have applied for visa 190 for WA. I want to enter the perth for stay 2 weeks and then live australia. after 3 years i want to come back again to perth.
You mean this matter is not possible, I know as i have not meet 4 years staying in australia, i cannot get the citizenship,My visa cannot extend for another 5 years?


----------



## vindy

Hi All - Got granted my SS SA on 25th - thanks to everyone and all the best to all.

I dont know my precise timelines - my agent communicated all this who is in australia.

Planning to go june 2013 hopefully.

SS /EOI approved somewhere in the month of november 2012 - documents and fees done on december 1-5 between - police clearance from India and medical submitted on Jan 2 2013 got confirmation from Agent all documents recived on Jan 18th and got PR granted 25th Jan ---- 
Sorry for the approximate timelines.

my skill set System Administrator - 8yrs experience got Ielts 7.0 with total score 55 when I applied.

Thank God - He led all this very smoothly.

All the best.

Vindy


----------



## fringe123

vindy said:


> Hi All - Got granted my SS SA on 25th - thanks to everyone and all the best to all.
> 
> I dont know my precise timelines - my agent communicated all this who is in australia.
> 
> Planning to go june 2013 hopefully.
> 
> SS /EOI approved somewhere in the month of november 2012 - documents and fees done on december 1-5 between - police clearance from India and medical submitted on Jan 2 2013 got confirmation from Agent all documents recived on Jan 18th and got PR granted 25th Jan ----
> Sorry for the approximate timelines.
> 
> my skill set System Administrator - 8yrs experience got Ielts 7.0 with total score 55 when I applied.
> 
> Thank God - He led all this very smoothly.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Vindy


Congrats vindy!!! :clap2::clap2: You are so lucky to have a responsible agent. I have the opposite.  

BTW any reason for moving in June? I heard job market will be high on Jan to March. Is there any truth?


----------



## alireza_sh

anyone can help me with Evisa lodgment.

i tried to lodge my EVisa but they did not ask about any documents?

when should i send them to them?

Regards,
Ali


----------



## nishaon

alireza_sh said:


> anyone can help me with Evisa lodgment.
> 
> i tried to lodge my EVisa but they did not ask about any documents?
> 
> when should i send them to them?
> 
> Regards,
> Ali


Have you paid your application fees?
You will get the links to upload documents only after the payment.
Go ahead.


----------



## amittal

MECH89 said:


> I have the same question as i have applied for visa 190 for WA. I want to enter the perth for stay 2 weeks and then live australia. after 3 years i want to come back again to perth.
> You mean this matter is not possible, I know as i have not meet 4 years staying in australia, i cannot get the citizenship,My visa cannot extend for another 5 years?


You can certainly do that... But, once your initial visa grant expires, you cannot return to Australia in case you leave on aholiday/vacation...

So, once you come back to Australia after 3-4 yrs...you'll have to stay there for 2 years...apply for RRV and then go to your home country/vacation.

Hope this clarifies...


----------



## alireza_sh

nishaon said:


> Have you paid your application fees?
> You will get the links to upload documents only after the payment.
> Go ahead.


Nah hav not paid it.
Thanks for ur help
Will do that right now
Cheers
Ali


----------



## amittal

fringe123 said:


> Hi friends,
> Did any of you submit your Birth Certificate both in English and your native language? As my agent wanted me to submit both.
> 
> I wonder why the Australian Gov need a document in some foreign language?
> 
> Any idea??


Hi Fringe123,

I assume the certificate in English is a certified translation of the original document in your native language...

This holds true not only for birth certificate but for any other document in your native language...that you need to submit both (original document and certified translation).

Cheers!


----------



## fringe123

amittal said:


> Hi Fringe123,
> 
> I assume the certificate in English is a certified translation of the original document in your native language...
> 
> This holds true not only for birth certificate but for any other document in your native language...that you need to submit both (original document and certified translation).
> 
> Cheers!


Yes its a certified copy. Thanx a lot amittal.


----------



## alireza_sh

alireza_sh said:


> Nah hav not paid it.
> Thanks for ur help
> Will do that right now
> Cheers
> Ali


Hi Again,

Can you tell me what documents should i attach to the Evisa?

There are many things here.


Regards,
Alireza


----------



## trucpham1911

nima_vbk said:


> Hi
> even I got a VAC2 request for my mother in law on 11 jan 2013 and I called up my CO as I didnt get any response till today. She said there is a tech issue in the system which is why the payment isn't reflected for her to grant. She said the grant will happen anytime next week.


my VAC2 was paid by credit card on 25 jan 13 via postbillpay then sent the receipt to my CO by email. Waiting for good news from now on...


----------



## ils2_fly

alireza_sh said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> Can you tell me what documents should i attach to the Evisa?
> 
> There are many things here.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Alireza


Follow the checklist of ur visa type. U can find that in DIAC website.


----------



## hbsam01

Stevo34Galway said:


> Hi AnneChristina. Yep. DELIGHTED. Thanks for your advice.
> 
> Would you believe I only had 60 points!!!!
> 
> Have uploaded all docs necessary so far. Doing my medical next Thursday.
> 
> Fingers crossed my visa comes through as t will be a new life away from Ireland where there seems ro be no hope.
> 
> Will keep you up ro date.
> 
> Thanks again


Hi 
We are from ireland too ( know how u feel!) and have also uploaded all docs and going for meds on Thursday!! We are going to cork for them, we are from Ennis. Good luck with everything


----------



## vindy

fringe123 said:


> Congrats vindy!!! :clap2::clap2: You are so lucky to have a responsible agent. I have the opposite.
> 
> BTW any reason for moving in June? I heard job market will be high on Jan to March. Is there any truth?


Hi - I dont believe the market open in particular time something like that - its an opportunity - I did some basic study how job market opens and close and moreover it depends on your designated Field so nothing specific to which month (my opinion) i choose june because I have 2-3months notice period to server still negotiating with current employer.

Honestly I did had problem with other agents but later I found that agents registered with MARA - will definetly do proffesional work.


----------



## fringe123

vindy said:


> Hi - I dont believe the market open in particular time something like that - its an opportunity - I did some basic study how job market opens and close and moreover it depends on your designated Field so nothing specific to which month (my opinion) i choose june because I have 2-3months notice period to server still negotiating with current employer.
> 
> Honestly I did had problem with other agents but later I found that agents registered with MARA - will definetly do proffesional work.



Thanks for the info vindy. Wish you all the best for your future in Australia!!!!


----------



## alireza_sh

ils2_fly said:


> Follow the checklist of ur visa type. U can find that in DIAC website.


Hi,
Thanks for ur useful information,
I have already uploaded all the documents.
when should i do the health Exams and Evidence of character?

Regards,
Ali


----------



## ils2_fly

alireza_sh said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for ur useful information,
> I have already uploaded all the documents.
> when should i do the health Exams and Evidence of character?
> 
> Regards,
> Ali


DIAC advise to do medical and PCC upon CO's request. However, many a people, nowadays are uploading documents ahead of CO's call to speed up the process and fast grant. Points to be noted, if ur medical result gets reffered, then it will take minimun 2 months to be finalized.


----------



## haq82

Applied for 189 on 26th December 2012 ... Still Waiting anxiously for CO ... Any one applied in the end of December 2012? ...


----------



## tenten

haq82 said:


> Applied for 189 on 26th December 2012 ... Still Waiting anxiously for CO ... Any one applied in the end of December 2012? ...


Another 2 to 3 weeks to test your patience.

Allocation this week will be for those who applied early December.


----------



## Ghostride

haq82 said:


> Applied for 189 on 26th December 2012 ... Still Waiting anxiously for CO ... Any one applied in the end of December 2012? ...


You've barely finished 5 weeks. So relax and don't lose your sleep over it. It's gona take a while - something like 2-3 weeks more. Applicants from 1st and 2nd week of Dec are still waiting for CO & so am I !

The revised allocation time for the COs now is 7 weeks


----------



## dragonery

Just want to bring you all the good news that i have been granted the permanent visa 189 on 25/01/2013!! 

Got the invite on 16/11/2012 and did the whole process by myself.
It only took about 2 months so it wasn't too bad!

Let me know if you have any questions that i can help you with!

Good luck to those who are still waiting for CO allocation or grant!


----------



## Ghostride

dragonery said:


> Just want to bring you all the good news that i have been granted the permanent visa 189 on 25/01/2013!!
> 
> Got the invite on 16/11/2012 and did the whole process by myself.
> It only took about 2 months so it wasn't too bad!
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions that i can help you with!
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting for CO allocation or grant!


Many congratulations mate !!! :clap2::clap2:lane:

Many of us got invited on 16/11 as well, except for the fact that we only applied during Mid-December. 

Good Luck for the future journey


----------



## nazz

haq82 said:


> Applied for 189 on 26th December 2012 ... Still Waiting anxiously for CO ... Any one applied in the end of December 2012? ...



Please update when CO allocated to your application because I applied on the 27th Dec.


----------



## trucpham1911

Dear all, i have my visa granted today. My CO VL is very effective. I can't imagine how fast it is.
My timeline:
190 lodged 27/11/12 (in de facto relationship), Hospital pharmacist, ACT nomination
Co 17/12/12 (CO initial VL from brisbane team 33) requested for Med & PCC
Med 20/12/12
Pcc 10/1/13
Vac2 request 11/1/13
Vac2 paid: 25/1/13
Visa 29/1/13
No job verification.


----------



## inquisitive1

hi all,
In reply to CO's mail requesting for the documents,i attached all the documents including pcc...he/she changed the status in all the documents except pcc and medicals....so does he/she has any doubt in pcc or they r checking it online and then changes the status?....i did my medical 3-4 days ago..so it might be the case that the hospital haven't uploaded it yet? or are they referred?


----------



## superm

inquisitive1 said:


> hi all,
> In reply to CO's mail requesting for the documents,i attached all the documents including pcc...he/she changed the status in all the documents except pcc and medicals....so does he/she has any doubt in pcc or they r checking it online and then changes the status?....i did my medical 3-4 days ago..so it might be the case that the hospital haven't uploaded it yet? or are they referred?


you can drop a mail to CO to ask status of meds and if s/he needs any other docs. May be in 1-2 days time if you dont hear from him/her.


----------



## ils2_fly

trucpham1911 said:


> Dear all, i have my visa granted today. My CO VL is very effective. I can't imagine how fast it is.
> My timeline:
> 190 lodged 27/11/12 (in de facto relationship), Hospital pharmacist, ACT nomination
> Co 17/12/12 (CO initial VL from brisbane team 33) requested for Med & PCC
> Med 20/12/12
> Pcc 10/1/13
> Vac2 request 11/1/13
> Vac2 paid: 25/1/13
> Visa 29/1/13
> No job verification.[/QUO]
> 
> Congrats on your grant! could u pls. share when did CO ask for vac2, how much time given to pay and the method of payment.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## justmailjoseph

dragonery said:


> Just want to bring you all the good news that i have been granted the permanent visa 189 on 25/01/2013!!
> 
> Got the invite on 16/11/2012 and did the whole process by myself.
> It only took about 2 months so it wasn't too bad!
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions that i can help you with!
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting for CO allocation or grant!


Awesome news, enjoy :clap2:


----------



## VVV

Congratz Dragonery  All the best!


----------



## sach_1213

trucpham1911 said:


> Dear all, i have my visa granted today. My CO VL is very effective. I can't imagine how fast it is.
> My timeline:
> 190 lodged 27/11/12 (in de facto relationship), Hospital pharmacist, ACT nomination
> Co 17/12/12 (CO initial VL from brisbane team 33) requested for Med & PCC
> Med 20/12/12
> Pcc 10/1/13
> Vac2 request 11/1/13
> Vac2 paid: 25/1/13
> Visa 29/1/13
> No job verification.


Congrats.... I am still waiting from VL to give me grant as well..... So did she changed any status on evisa page..... N whats the status after getting grant


----------



## fadii

Hello, I intend to apply for a state sponsorship of Western Australia. I am a computer graduate with 5 years of professional experience as Software Engineer and Software Tester. I see they have Project Managers and Security Specialists in demand/ priority list. My question to experts is: if I apply for a sponsorship for Software Engineer or Software Tester for WA state, can I get a sponsorship?


----------



## hajan

fmasaud84 said:


> just curious, i could see the arrange medical and form 80 link on my application page.
> 
> but since last 2 days arrange medical has disappeared and i have not got a CO , i did not go for medicals as well.
> 
> anyone else has same issue ?


Greetings,
This is the problem in their system u dont have to very about this  I face same problem 3-4 days ago.
I am also from Pak and our Profession and application lodgement date is same. hope we will shear info in future. 
I have already done my Med and Paki PCC and also waiting for Malaysian PCC. Its still unclear that we (Paki) should go for Med & PCC soon after lodgement of wait for CO 

kind regards,


----------



## LaFleur

Guys, does the speed of visa processing have anything to do with the points we claim? I see that dragonery got his CO allocated in less than a month! 

PS: Congratulations to you dragonery!


----------



## srinivas557

hi , 

any experties can help me . 

i am not able to see the medicals uploaded by hospital in my logins , how can i know that my medicals are refered . 

can we check status of the application , apart from our login . because the login site is having some technical issues and not showing the update prperly .

please advise . i am curious to see my GRANT ....


----------



## ils2_fly

srinivas557 said:


> hi ,
> 
> any experties can help me .
> 
> i am not able to see the medicals uploaded by hospital in my logins , how can i know that my medicals are refered .
> 
> can we check status of the application , apart from our login . because the login site is having some technical issues and not showing the update prperly .
> 
> please advise . i am curious to see my GRANT ....


CO can confirm you. So email him and ask the status


----------



## superm

srinivas557 said:


> hi ,
> 
> any experties can help me .
> 
> i am not able to see the medicals uploaded by hospital in my logins , how can i know that my medicals are refered .
> 
> can we check status of the application , apart from our login . because the login site is having some technical issues and not showing the update prperly .
> 
> please advise . i am curious to see my GRANT ....


Your co can ans that question. Mail him/her ans ask if meds are received and finalised? 
Best of luck mate.


----------



## AUSA

I am working in Dubai and currently studying part time MBA from University of Wollongong in Dubai. Recently i got my 190 PR visa approved. I have the option to transfer my MBA from UOWD to University of Wollongong in Australia. Now I m confused either to complete my MBA here in Dubai or in Australia. my question, is it really worth Completing MBA in Australia can increase my chances of getting job in Australia ? . any advise will be highly appreciated


----------



## AUSA

I am working in Dubai and currently studying part time MBA from University of Wollongong in Dubai. Recently i got my 190 PR visa approved. I have the option to transfer my MBA from UOWD to University of Wollongong in Australia. Now I m confused either to complete my MBA here in Dubai or in Australia. my question, is it really worth Completing MBA in Australia can increase my chances of getting job in Australia ? . any advise will be highly appreciated


----------



## fringe123

trucpham1911 said:


> Dear all, i have my visa granted today. My CO VL is very effective. I can't imagine how fast it is.
> My timeline:
> 190 lodged 27/11/12 (in de facto relationship), Hospital pharmacist, ACT nomination
> Co 17/12/12 (CO initial VL from brisbane team 33) requested for Med & PCC
> Med 20/12/12
> Pcc 10/1/13
> Vac2 request 11/1/13
> Vac2 paid: 25/1/13
> Visa 29/1/13
> No job verification.


Congrats trucpham!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## srinivas557

superm said:


> Your co can ans that question. Mail him/her ans ask if meds are received and finalised?
> Best of luck mate.


Thanks but i have a agent in the middle . If i ask the agent he is asking me to wait for 1 week atleast . 

So asking if i can get info online ....


----------



## trucpham1911

ils2_fly said:


> trucpham1911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all, i have my visa granted today. My CO VL is very effective. I can't imagine how fast it is.
> My timeline:
> 190 lodged 27/11/12 (in de facto relationship), Hospital pharmacist, ACT nomination
> Co 17/12/12 (CO initial VL from brisbane team 33) requested for Med & PCC
> Med 20/12/12
> Pcc 10/1/13
> Vac2 request 11/1/13
> Vac2 paid: 25/1/13
> Visa 29/1/13
> No job verification.[/QUO]
> 
> Congrats on your grant! could u pls. share when did CO ask for vac2, how much time given to pay and the method of payment.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> the VAC2 request was sent the day after i uploaded my PCC. I paid my VAC2 by credit card through postbillpay (go to postbillpay site, choose "pay on internet" and enter the information from my VAC2 request, then pay). Postbillpay sent me a receipt right after my payment by visa card was accepted, and i sent it to my CO. It was on 25/1/13 Thursday night, and my visa was granted to day (tuesday), so it takes only 2 working days to process after VAC2 payment.
Click to expand...


----------



## trucpham1911

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats.... I am still waiting from VL to give me grant as well..... So did she changed any status on evisa page..... N whats the status after getting grant


well, it's "finalised" now, sach. i believe yours will be granted soon, don't worry.


----------



## malthe

srinivas557 said:


> Thanks but i have a agent in the middle . If i ask the agent he is asking me to wait for 1 week atleast .
> 
> So asking if i can get info online ....


Mail Health strategies with TRN no,DOB and full name and they will get back to you within 4-5 days.


----------



## malthe

Hi, I got my CO allocated on 12th Dec and submitted all the docs including PCC,Form 80 and meds on 19th Dec and meds were finalised a month ago but still no updates from CO. My status still shows 'In Progress'. Is it taking long for others too ?? What is the max time for CO to grant visa ?? Anxiety is growing day-by-day.


----------



## superm

malthe said:


> Hi, I got my CO allocated on 12th Dec and submitted all the docs including PCC,Form 80 and meds on 19th Dec and meds were finalised a month ago but still no updates from CO. My status still shows 'In Progress'. Is it taking long for others too ?? What is the max time for CO to grant visa ?? Anxiety is growing day-by-day.


Did you drop a mail to CO if he is waiting on anything from your side? If not, then do that!


----------



## superm

srinivas557 said:


> Thanks but i have a agent in the middle . If i ask the agent he is asking me to wait for 1 week atleast .
> 
> So asking if i can get info online ....


You can drop a mail at: [email protected]
with details:
TRN
DOB
NAME
Passport#

And ask *if meds are received and are finalised?*

and when you do that - also ask your agent to confirm through CO. They should do this!

You will have your ans with either way in a week!


----------



## diana123

Dear seniors, 

Are they (CO's) doing any job verification/inquiry Before visa approval


----------



## malthe

superm said:


> Did you drop a mail to CO if he is waiting on anything from your side? If not, then do that!


I actually applied through an agent. My agent called and mailed the CO but no response from CO and my agent asks me to be patient. It has been a long wait for me. I called DIAC last week and they said that CO will be looking into my appliaction by the end of last week. But no updates this week either.


----------



## staycool

i have done the medicals on 27th January, and that was the last thing reqested by the CO, any one knows when we can expect the visa if all are ok and no need for refer, and how long does it take the clinic to upload my medicals?


----------



## Mimilim

nazz said:


> Please update when CO allocated to your application because I applied on the 27th Dec.


I applied on 23 dec, will let you guys know if i hv got CO allocation...


----------



## Mimilim

LaFleur said:


> Guys, does the speed of visa processing have anything to do with the points we claim? I see that dragonery got his CO allocated in less than a month!
> 
> PS: Congratulations to you dragonery!


Now u make me think the same hehehe

Congratsss to Dragonery ...All the best!!!


----------



## rkarthik1986

Mimilim said:


> Now u make me think the same hehehe
> 
> Congratsss to Dragonery ...All the best!!!


I don't think points matters, it was just because he had applied in November and people were getting pretty soon that time as applications were less and as it was before holidays. for now no one who applied after Dec 6 have got a CO as far as I know, but some who applied on Dec 3 have got the grant itself


----------



## omarau

all the documents that I have provided on evisa system has today disappeared, did this happen to anyone else? 
im waiting for my CO since 4.5 weeks, so could this be my CO starting to check my documents in someway!


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi,
i have got WA SS and applied for 190 visa.
i m also working in WA/Perth for 2 years. Do i have more chance to get my visa sooner or not?

Regards,


----------



## amitarno24

dragonery said:


> Just want to bring you all the good news that i have been granted the permanent visa 189 on 25/01/2013!!
> 
> Got the invite on 16/11/2012 and did the whole process by myself.
> It only took about 2 months so it wasn't too bad!
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions that i can help you with!
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting for CO allocation or grant!


Congratulations!!!!
__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=Pending||CO=?


----------



## Immiseek

dragonery said:


> Just want to bring you all the good news that i have been granted the permanent visa 189 on 25/01/2013!!
> 
> Got the invite on 16/11/2012 and did the whole process by myself.
> It only took about 2 months so it wasn't too bad!
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions that i can help you with!
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting for CO allocation or grant!


Congrats bro and all the best for your new life in Australia!


----------



## tenten

Just noticed a new link today titled 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant' which appears under the órganise health assessment' link.

Anyone noticed this?

I had already uploaded form 80 so I just ignored it.


----------



## superm

tenten said:


> Just noticed a new link today titled 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant' which appears under the órganise health assessment' link.
> 
> Anyone noticed this?
> 
> I had already uploaded form 80 so I just ignored it.


This appeared for several people - including me. I also ignored due to same reason as it was taking to download form80!


----------



## omarau

what one can do when it is over 5 weeks without a CO?


----------



## superm

staycool said:


> i have done the medicals on 27th January, and that was the last thing reqested by the CO, any one knows when we can expect the visa if all are ok and no need for refer, and how long does it take the clinic to upload my medicals?


Meds can be uploaded by clinic on very next day - depending on clinic's efficiency - you can call clinic up to follow up on the status.
When they have uploaded - you can ask CO if s/he received meds and if they are finalized!
Best of luck!


----------



## superm

omarau said:


> all the documents that I have provided on evisa system has today disappeared, did this happen to anyone else?
> im waiting for my CO since 4.5 weeks, so could this be my CO starting to check my documents in someway!


You can call up DIAC to know the status.
Diac# 0061 1300 364 613


----------



## Ghostride

tenten said:


> Just noticed a new link today titled 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant' which appears under the órganise health assessment' link.
> 
> Anyone noticed this?
> 
> I had already uploaded form 80 so I just ignored it.


Hmmmm I've gotta be the only one then who hasn't got this link at all.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Kevin_ind

Hi Guys,
I am new to this forum, apologies if I have posted my question in a wrong place.
I applied for visa 189 on 28th Nov 2012 and I got the acknowledgement on the same day. However, I am still awaiting CO. I have uploaded all documents including PCC and Med.
After lot of struggle to find an email ID to contact DIAC, I ended up calling DIAC on 5th Jan 2013. The agent who attended my call said that my case has been assigned to a CO on 2nd Jan 2013 and the CO might contact me if they need any additional documents from my end. She also mentioned that 5 weeks (CO allocation time) is just indicative and it doesn’t guarantee that a case will be assigned a CO in 5 weeks.
Some of my questions are
1.I just wanted to know if there are others awaiting CO even after 8 weeks from the data of visa application.
2.I came across several blogs where people have been assigned CO within 5 weeks. Do DIAC prioritize the CO allocation on any parameter other than the Visa type and date of lodgment?
3.Should I do anything else apart from waiting PATIENTLY ?


----------



## tenten

Ghostride said:


> Hmmmm I've gotta be the only one then who hasn't got this link at all.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


I figure the link is placed on applications from people who are in certain countries - and those in Australia do not need to submit form 80. Just a thought.


----------



## Ghostride

tenten said:


> I figure the link is placed on applications from people who are in certain countries - and those in Australia do not need to submit form 80. Just a thought.


Yeah, could be

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## niamch

paki_migrant said:


> Yes i am....


Yes I have AM team 33


----------



## Pete_sampras

AUSA said:


> I am working in Dubai and currently studying part time MBA from University of Wollongong in Dubai. Recently i got my 190 PR visa approved. I have the option to transfer my MBA from UOWD to University of Wollongong in Australia. Now I m confused either to complete my MBA here in Dubai or in Australia. my question, is it really worth Completing MBA in Australia can increase my chances of getting job in Australia ? . any advise will be highly appreciated


Looks like you have SS from SA where as Univ of Wollongong is in NSW. As per my knowledge if you have a 190 PR you have to live for 2 years in the state that has sponsored you, so not sure about you studying in NSW


----------



## srinivas557

Kevin_ind said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this forum, apologies if I have posted my question in a wrong place.
> I applied for visa 189 on 28th Nov 2012 and I got the acknowledgement on the same day. However, I am still awaiting CO. I have uploaded all documents including PCC and Med.
> After lot of struggle to find an email ID to contact DIAC, I ended up calling DIAC on 5th Jan 2013. The agent who attended my call said that my case has been assigned to a CO on 2nd Jan 2013 and the CO might contact me if they need any additional documents from my end. She also mentioned that 5 weeks (CO allocation time) is just indicative and it doesn’t guarantee that a case will be assigned a CO in 5 weeks.
> Some of my questions are
> 1.I just wanted to know if there are others awaiting CO even after 8 weeks from the data of visa application.
> 2.I came across several blogs where people have been assigned CO within 5 weeks. Do DIAC prioritize the CO allocation on any parameter other than the Visa type and date of lodgment?
> 3.Should I do anything else apart from waiting PATIENTLY ?


i have lodged the application on 29th NOV , since i did not do my medicals i got a mail from CO , then i uploded my medicals and pcc .. just wait .... we will get the grants soon .


----------



## sukhnav

srinivas557 said:


> i have lodged the application on 29th NOV , since i did not do my medicals i got a mail from CO , then i uploded my medicals and pcc .. just wait .... we will get the grants soon .



Same Here, CO assigned on 14 Jan, Asked for form 80 and Medicals and some documents, uploaded all on same day and did medical on 15th jan, till now no information. Not sure how much time it will take....

Regards,


----------



## inquisitive1

hi everyone.....
my "organize your health examinations" link has disappeared,but co has not changed status in "evidence of health" from requested to recieved....so does this mean that my medicals have been uploaded,but not finalized yet?.....
another question is he changed status of some documents to recommended on 8th jan....but he sent me a mail requesting document he needs to proceed,on 17th jan...does this mean he is assigned to my case on 8th jan only?


----------



## tani

Is it mandatory to upload form 80 when I am already in Australia?


----------



## srinivas557

superm said:


> You can drop a mail at: [email protected]
> with details:
> TRN
> DOB
> NAME
> Passport#
> 
> And ask *if meds are received and are finalised?*
> 
> and when you do that - also ask your agent to confirm through CO. They should do this!
> 
> You will have your ans with either way in a week!


Hi Superm, 

thanks for the response . 

Today i can see the in the login that status of medicals and pcc got changed to received . :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Nice to see that . 

So will the status further change to refered or it is the final status ?

Waiting For GRANT every sec :behindsofa:


----------



## tenten

tani said:


> Is it mandatory to upload form 80 when I am already in Australia?


I cannot be certain, but I doubt it is required for applicants already in Aus (although some sections of the form are to be filled only if you are in Aus)

Do you have a link to submit personal particulars for character assessments on your online application (below organise health link) ?

If it bothers you to fill it, just wait for CO otherwise there is no harm in filling it and submitting it even if it will not be required.


----------



## Ghostride

tani said:


> Is it mandatory to upload form 80 when I am already in Australia?


As I mentioned earlier, form 80 isn't really necessary for everyone. Not all the applicants are being asked for form 80 by the COs. 
But I don't understand why has it become such a big deal. Coz you can easily download it off the website and fill it in an hour or so. The CO allocation doesn't at all depend on front loading of form 80 at all. If the CO considers it necessary, he or she would just ask for one.


----------



## tani

tenten said:


> I cannot be certain, but I doubt it is required for applicants already in Aus (although some sections of the form are to be filled only if you are in Aus)
> 
> Do you have a link to submit personal particulars for character assessments on your online application (below organise health link) ?
> 
> If it bothers you to fill it, just wait for CO otherwise there is no harm in filling it and submitting it even if it will not be required.


No, I dont hv any link as particulars for character assessments.


----------



## tani

Ghostride said:


> As I mentioned earlier, form 80 isn't really necessary for everyone. Not all the applicants are being asked for form 80 by the COs.
> But I don't understand why has it become such a big deal. Coz you can easily download it off the website and fill it in an hour or so. The CO allocation doesn't at all depend on front loading of form 80 at all. If the CO considers it necessary, he or she would just ask for one.


Thanks for mentioning it as not mandatory..It is such a big form and also I cant save the filled data in the form..so I was feeling it as burden bt good to know I dont need to take the headache now


----------



## AUSA

Pete_sampras said:


> Looks like you have SS from SA where as Univ of Wollongong is in NSW. As per my knowledge if you have a 190 PR you have to live for 2 years in the state that has sponsored you, so not sure about you studying in NSW


thanks for your reply - Actually my plan is to complete last semester which will take 2.5 to 3 months max. I can live this much time in NSW while job hunting and study in UOWD and then i will move to SA. hope this wil be Ok. 
what you say ?


----------



## Maddy27

:clap2:Hi guys,

Just got the mail from my agent. I HAVE BEEN ALLOCATED A CO:clap2::clap2::clap2:

I am so excited, wanted to update here for those waiting patiently to can get a idea of timelines.

CO allocated is SK Team 2.

Regards,


----------



## RUKN

Dear All, 
Got 90 visa grant today (Jan 30). I was the silent user of expat forum and it has helped me a lot and I thank you all for this form the core of my heart. 
*Following are my time lines*
SSA Applied 18 August 2012
SS approved November 19, 2012
Visa Applied November 26, 2012
CO allocated 8 December 2012
CO Details: KD Brisbane Team 33 (Although my CO was on annual leave from December 23, 2012 till Jan 28, 2012)
Once again thank you all


----------



## RUKN

Dear All, 
Got 190 visa grant today (Jan 30). I was the silent user of expat forum and it has helped me a lot and I thank you all for this form the core of my heart. 
Following are my time lines
SSA Applied 18 August 2012
SS approved November 19, 2012
Visa Applied November 26, 2012
CO allocated 8 December 2012
CO Details: KD Brisbane Team 33 (Although my CO was on annual leave from December 23, 2012 till Jan 28, 2012)
Once again thank you all


----------



## Maddy27

RUKN said:


> Dear All,
> Got 90 visa grant today (Jan 30). I was the silent user of expat forum and it has helped me a lot and I thank you all for this form the core of my heart.
> *Following are my time lines*
> SSA Applied 18 August 2012
> SS approved November 19, 2012
> Visa Applied November 26, 2012
> CO allocated 8 December 2012
> CO Details: KD Brisbane Team 33 (Although my CO was on annual leave from December 23, 2012 till Jan 28, 2012)
> Once again thank you all


Congrats Mate:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## RUKN

Thank you sunny. wish you Goodluck in your quest for grant


----------



## rks890

RUKN said:


> Dear All,
> Got 90 visa grant today (Jan 30). I was the silent user of expat forum and it has helped me a lot and I thank you all for this form the core of my heart.
> *Following are my time lines*
> SSA Applied 18 August 2012
> SS approved November 19, 2012
> Visa Applied November 26, 2012
> CO allocated 8 December 2012
> CO Details: KD Brisbane Team 33 (Although my CO was on annual leave from December 23, 2012 till Jan 28, 2012)
> Once again thank you all


Congrats!! Wish u good luck for the move.


----------



## marichelle

Anyone had to wait for medicals that have been referred ??? I found out that this is beacause of an eye problem, and that my meds were referred to Global Health and that it could take 4-6 weeks ???? we have a company waiting for our pr so my husband can start working asap... now this... 

anyone in the same situation ?


----------



## superm

marichelle said:


> Anyone had to wait for medicals that have been referred ??? I found out that this is beacause of an eye problem, and that my meds were referred to Global Health and that it could take 4-6 weeks ???? we have a company waiting for our pr so my husband can start working asap... now this...
> 
> anyone in the same situation ?


There are people is same situation - you can refer to this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ical-results-referred-what-does-mean-243.html

Hope it get finalized soon!


----------



## sukhnav

superm said:


> There are people is same situation - you can refer to this thread:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ical-results-referred-what-does-mean-243.html
> 
> Hope it get finalized soon!



Hi,

CO was allocated on 14th Jan 2013, he requested for Form 80, some documents and for health checkup, I did medicals for myself, wife, and daughter on 15th Jan 2013 through e-health, I have uploaded all the documents and even mailed, but till date no reply. Status of health checkup is still recommended. Organize your health link has gone a week ago. I don't know whether my medicals are at what stage... Any Idea who one can came to know that medicals are finalized.. 

Regards,


----------



## superm

sukhnav said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO was allocated on 14th Jan 2013, he requested for Form 80, some documents and for health checkup, I did medicals for myself, wife, and daughter on 15th Jan 2013 through e-health, I have uploaded all the documents and even mailed, but till date no reply. Status of health checkup is still recommended. Organize your health link has gone a week ago. I don't know whether my medicals are at what stage... Any Idea who one can came to know that medicals are finalized..
> 
> Regards,


If you have CO - then CO can tell you (which is your case).
If one don't have CO then s/he can drop a mail at: [email protected]
with details:
TRN
DOB
NAME
Passport#

And ask *if meds are received and are finalised?*

They should reply with in a week with ans.


----------



## timus17

Hey all,

I went for medicals on Monday... and today the link for Organize your health disappeared... But only for Main applicant, not for the dependents..

What to do ?


----------



## superm

timus17 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I went for medicals on Monday... and today the link for Organize your health disappeared... But only for Main applicant, not for the dependents..
> 
> What to do ?


Call up clinic - they might be having trouble uploading meds for dependent - follow up with them. In such case they mail DIAC helpline and then things get sorted. so call them up and see if they are doing their bit to get things sorted!
Best of luck!


----------



## timus17

superm said:


> Call up clinic - they might be having trouble uploading meds for dependent - follow up with them. In such case they mail DIAC helpline and then things get sorted. so call them up and see if they are doing their bit to get things sorted!
> Best of luck!


Thanks superm,


But frankly speaking these medical centers just want money out of you and then they don't care.. i din't had a good experience with Sadhu vaswani...

I wanted to mention everything purposely in medicals, but they were just doing formality and din't even asked my father if he smokes or not.. and lot many other things as well.

But I can not do anything.. We have to wait and watch our proceeding.. 

and 

I called Sadhu vaswani medical center, the receptionist din't even asked TRN number, She said wait for 4 days from your medical date. She said we have not yet uploaded medicals for anyone from 28th Jan medical date..

I told the lady, that i can see link got disappeared for the main applicant, she said, your medicals are not yet uploaded...


never mind... I would get to know if there is an issue in few days.. What worst can happen is, that my grant would be delayed which would cost me 100K INR more... as I have to any how travel to australia some where in may for 2-3 days... and then return back and get the grant and finally move permanently.

But we can't do much here...


----------



## ITS27001

I wonder if Indian people have the Security Check or not ?

I am Iranian and don't know if my case goes through SC or not ?


----------



## amitarno24

timus17 said:


> Thanks superm,
> 
> 
> But frankly speaking these medical centers just want money out of you and then they don't care.. i din't had a good experience with Sadhu vaswani...
> 
> I wanted to mention everything purposely in medicals, but they were just doing formality and din't even asked my father if he smokes or not.. and lot many other things as well.
> 
> But I can not do anything.. We have to wait and watch our proceeding..
> 
> and
> 
> I called Sadhu vaswani medical center, the receptionist din't even asked TRN number, She said wait for 4 days from your medical date. She said we have not yet uploaded medicals for anyone from 28th Jan medical date..
> 
> I told the lady, that i can see link got disappeared for the main applicant, she said, your medicals are not yet uploaded...
> 
> 
> never mind... I would get to know if there is an issue in few days.. What worst can happen is, that my grant would be delayed which would cost me 100K INR more... as I have to any how travel to australia some where in may for 2-3 days... and then return back and get the grant and finally move permanently.
> 
> But we can't do much here...


I am going to Sadhu Vaswani tomorrow for my meds. Any recommendations?
__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=Pending||CO=?


----------



## timus17

amitarno24 said:


> I am going to Sadhu Vaswani tomorrow for my meds. Any recommendations?
> __________________
> IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=Pending||CO=?



Try to go to Max, not to Sadhu... If you can not change it now. Then do not, I said do not expect her to ask all the questions to you.. the lady would ask whatever she remembers and mention that, rest of the things she would mark OK...

This is good but for my case it was bad because I mentioned in the online form that my father smokes, but she never asked my father if he smokes or not, Now if she mentions in the medicals that my father is not a smoker, then ? It could be a case of fraud... moreover you can never expect a smokers Xray to come out as healthy xray report and then the medical authority sitting in Immigration department would think if this guy is non-smoker, then why is his xray report having problem ? does he suffer from some kind of diseases? This can further delay the processing..


I might be over thinking.. but i wanted everything to be fair.. but these medical center people screwed my approach to be fair..


----------



## vimal190

Kevin_ind said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this forum, apologies if I have posted my question in a wrong place.
> I applied for visa 189 on 28th Nov 2012 and I got the acknowledgement on the same day. However, I am still awaiting CO. I have uploaded all documents including PCC and Med.
> After lot of struggle to find an email ID to contact DIAC, I ended up calling DIAC on 5th Jan 2013. The agent who attended my call said that my case has been assigned to a CO on 2nd Jan 2013 and the CO might contact me if they need any additional documents from my end. She also mentioned that 5 weeks (CO allocation time) is just indicative and it doesn’t guarantee that a case will be assigned a CO in 5 weeks.
> Some of my questions are
> 1.I just wanted to know if there are others awaiting CO even after 8 weeks from the data of visa application.
> 2.I came across several blogs where people have been assigned CO within 5 weeks. Do DIAC prioritize the CO allocation on any parameter other than the Visa type and date of lodgment?
> 3.Should I do anything else apart from waiting PATIENTLY ?


Hi Kevin_ind

This is the same case as mine, applied on 27th Nov but havent heard from anyone so far. After hearing from people who have applied later and getting them grant is making me little nervous.


----------



## timus17

I would say.. go with a positive thoughts.. it might be one odd case of mine...


----------



## fringe123

RUKN said:


> Dear All,
> Got 90 visa grant today (Jan 30). I was the silent user of expat forum and it has helped me a lot and I thank you all for this form the core of my heart.
> *Following are my time lines*
> SSA Applied 18 August 2012
> SS approved November 19, 2012
> Visa Applied November 26, 2012
> CO allocated 8 December 2012
> CO Details: KD Brisbane Team 33 (Although my CO was on annual leave from December 23, 2012 till Jan 28, 2012)
> Once again thank you all


Congrats RUKN !!!:cheer2:


----------



## amitarno24

timus17 said:


> Try to go to Max, not to Sadhu... If you can not change it now. Then do not, I said do not expect her to ask all the questions to you.. the lady would ask whatever she remembers and mention that, rest of the things she would mark OK...
> 
> This is good but for my case it was bad because I mentioned in the online form that my father smokes, but she never asked my father if he smokes or not, Now if she mentions in the medicals that my father is not a smoker, then ? It could be a case of fraud... moreover you can never expect a smokers Xray to come out as healthy xray report and then the medical authority sitting in Immigration department would think if this guy is non-smoker, then why is his xray report having problem ? does he suffer from some kind of diseases? This can further delay the processing..
> 
> 
> I might be over thinking.. but i wanted everything to be fair.. but these medical center people screwed my approach to be fair..


In my case no such worries. I want all should be OK, since all my forms also say OK.
__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=Pending||CO=?


----------



## ksivasarana

Hi Kevin,

Could you please provide me DIAC Contact Number? I applied for 189 VISA on Dec 02, 2012 and still waiting with fingers crossed for CO Allocation. If you can provide me the number then I will contact and find where abouts of my application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shabanasafa

ksivasarana said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Could you please provide me DIAC Contact Number? I applied for 189 VISA on Dec 02, 2012 and still waiting with fingers crossed for CO Allocation. If you can provide me the number then I will contact and find where abouts of my application.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


DIAC Number : 0061 1300 364 613


----------



## Amiman

Hi,

I have applied 189 visa on 18th Dec. Has anybody, who applied around that time, been allocated CO?

Thanks,
Amiman


----------



## superm

amitarno24 said:


> In my case no such worries. I want all should be OK, since all my forms also say OK.
> __________________
> IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=Pending||CO=?


Go for it - then.
Atleast - you will be done in an hour! Where at Max I guess it takes more time!
Best of luck!


----------



## amit26580

Hi Friends,

Please advice on below case.

I have got CO yesterday and he asked me to provide PCC for me and wife.Due to reason that my wife sername was same before marriage we never tried to update the passport with spouse name because of which PSK giving us PCC on Single status meaning PCC for me as single and PCC for wife again as single [ No Spouse Names on Passport ].

I would like to know that will CO accept this or will he ask me present PCC with Spouse name attached because in that case I have first initate tatkal passport with wife name attached and then only have to go for PCC ? Can we go ahead with as it is status ? 

Any one faced similar issue please share your view ? 

Thanks


----------



## Amiman

Ghostride said:


> Hmmmm I've gotta be the only one then who hasn't got this link at all.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum



I've not got either..

Is it mandatory to upload Form 80, if you have already uploaded PCC?


----------



## tenten

amit26580 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please advice on below case.
> 
> I have got CO yesterday and he asked me to provide PCC for me and wife.Due to reason that my wife sername was same before marriage we never tried to update the passport with spouse name because of which PSK giving us PCC on Single status meaning PCC for me as single and PCC for wife again as single [ No Spouse Names on Passport ].
> 
> I would like to know that will CO accept this or will he ask me present PCC with Spouse name attached because in that case I have first initate tatkal passport with wife name attached and then only have to go for PCC ? Can we go ahead with as it is status ?
> 
> Any one faced similar issue please share your view ?
> 
> Thanks


Does the PCC itself show you as single or just names before marriage?

If you can prove the reason for the discrepancy to CO then it should be no problem. Other forumites may assist.

Just interested in finding out your timelines? When you lodged your application etc


----------



## amitarno24

Amiman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied 189 visa on 18th Dec. Has anybody, who applied around that time, been allocated CO?
> 
> Thanks,
> Amiman


Nope. My Status.
__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=Pending||CO=?


----------



## sukhnav

amit26580 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please advice on below case.
> 
> I have got CO yesterday and he asked me to provide PCC for me and wife.Due to reason that my wife sername was same before marriage we never tried to update the passport with spouse name because of which PSK giving us PCC on Single status meaning PCC for me as single and PCC for wife again as single [ No Spouse Names on Passport ].
> 
> I would like to know that will CO accept this or will he ask me present PCC with Spouse name attached because in that case I have first initate tatkal passport with wife name attached and then only have to go for PCC ? Can we go ahead with as it is status ?
> 
> Any one faced similar issue please share your view ?
> 
> Thanks



Ideally this should be done before applying, Same case was with my friend because he applied through agent, that why agent told him to entered the spouse name on this passport. That's why he applied fresh passport and then applied. 

Now in you case you have left with no option. Take the PCC as per your existing passport. I think all will be fine and there is no point of any issue of spouse name. Because PCC is just a Character report given by Police and it has nothing to deal with spouse name. 

Apply for the PCC

Regards,


----------



## sukhnav

Amiman said:


> I've not got either..
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload Form 80, if you have already uploaded PCC?


If your CO ask for Form 80 then upload it otherwise it is not mandatory but PCC is mandatory..

Regards,


----------



## fwmonger

amit26580 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please advice on below case.
> 
> I have got CO yesterday and he asked me to provide PCC for me and wife.Due to reason that my wife sername was same before marriage we never tried to update the passport with spouse name because of which PSK giving us PCC on Single status meaning PCC for me as single and PCC for wife again as single [ No Spouse Names on Passport ].
> 
> I would like to know that will CO accept this or will he ask me present PCC with Spouse name attached because in that case I have first initate tatkal passport with wife name attached and then only have to go for PCC ? Can we go ahead with as it is status ?
> 
> Any one faced similar issue please share your view ?
> 
> Thanks


Amit26580,

Absolutely no issues with your case. The PCC doesn't show your marital status. The PSK officials just enter your marital status as per passport just for their records but, it does not show up on PCC.

Even we haven't bothered to get the spouse's name added in either of our passport's and that should not be a problem as the marital status and residential address can change since the time you have got your passport.


----------



## sukhnav

fwmonger said:


> Amit26580,
> 
> Absolutely no issues with your case. The PCC doesn't show your marital status. The PSK officials just enter your marital status as per passport just for their records but, it does not show up on PCC.
> 
> Even we haven't bothered to get the spouse's name added in either of our passport's and that should not be a problem as the marital status and residential address can change since the time you have got your passport.


Dear fwmonger,

You have done with medical on 7th Jan, I want to ask have you received any confirmation regarding the finalization of your Medical?

I still not received any confirmation and status is still requested.... although Organize your health link has been disappeared...


----------



## superm

sukhnav said:


> Dear fwmonger,
> 
> You have done with medical on 7th Jan, I want to ask have you received any confirmation regarding the finalization of your Medical?
> 
> I still not received any confirmation and status is still requested.... although Organize your health link has been disappeared...


you can ping your co for that! If you are through agent, then drop a mail to health strategies..


----------



## sukhnav

superm said:


> you can ping your co for that! If you are through agent, then drop a mail to health strategies..


Dear Superm,

CO is not replying today i will drop a mail to health strategies, have ur medical finalized..... 

Regards,


----------



## PARAM2

fringe123 said:


> congrats rukn !!!:cheer2:


sir,
how did you come to know that co was on leave???


----------



## superm

sukhnav said:


> Dear Superm,
> 
> CO is not replying today i will drop a mail to health strategies, have ur medical finalized.....
> 
> Regards,


Yes - I mailed health strategies - they mentioned its finalized.
Best of luck to you!


----------



## Zeebz

Gd Day Maytes!! Hope we are all well and enjoying the excitement of this application progress 

Just a quick one... How long do we have to submit all our documents and complete our medicals after paying and submitting the application? I have read somewhere 30 days, then again, 60 days and I'm not sure! 

Kind regards
Steve


----------



## Ghostride

Zeebz said:


> Gd Day Maytes!! Hope we are all well and enjoying the excitement of this application progress
> 
> Just a quick one... How long do we have to submit all our documents and complete our medicals after paying and submitting the application? I have read somewhere 30 days, then again, 60 days and I'm not sure!
> 
> Kind regards
> Steve


Hi steve, yeah all good except for CO allocation !

In regards to your question, once you lodge an application by paying, you need to first wait for a Case Officer to be allocated. The waiting period for this varies from anywhere between 5-8 weeks and is likely to be on the longer side. Once a CO is allocated, they would ask you to submit req docs in 28 days. However, if you are waiting for docs such as PCC then u would just need to prove that u have applied for one by submitting the receipts and the CO will be more than happy to wait longer. So in all, u actually have more than 60 days to submit everything.
Hope this helps.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride

amit26580 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please advice on below case.
> 
> I have got CO yesterday and he asked me to provide PCC for me and wife.Due to reason that my wife sername was same before marriage we never tried to update the passport with spouse name because of which PSK giving us PCC on Single status meaning PCC for me as single and PCC for wife again as single [ No Spouse Names on Passport ].
> 
> I would like to know that will CO accept this or will he ask me present PCC with Spouse name attached because in that case I have first initate tatkal passport with wife name attached and then only have to go for PCC ? Can we go ahead with as it is status ?
> 
> Any one faced similar issue please share your view ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi amit, you do not need to worry abt the PCC at all. Firstly it doesnt mention marital status on the certificate at all. Secondly, even if the passport doesn't reflect the change of name it makes no difference as you can prove your relationship with a marriage certificate. Furthermore it is a common practice here to not include spouse's name in passport and the COs know this, so this wouldn't imply that the marriage is questionable. Thus, you can take it easy and get ur PCC in whatever form it appears (only thing to make sure is that the FULL Name is CONSISTENT on all the documents).

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Zeebz

Ghostride said:


> Hi steve, yeah all good except for CO allocation !
> 
> In regards to your question, once you lodge an application by paying, you need to first wait for a Case Officer to be allocated. The waiting period for this varies from anywhere between 5-8 weeks and is likely to be on the longer side. Once a CO is allocated, they would ask you to submit req docs in 28 days. However, if you are waiting for docs such as PCC then u would just need to prove that u have applied for one by submitting the receipts and the CO will be more than happy to wait longer. So in all, u actually have more than 60 days to submit everything.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Fantastic! Good answer! Thanks  I have everything ready except medicals so I am going to go ahead and upload documents, complete medicals and wait patiently for a CO! Pretty much the same as you!

Best of luck, hope you get your CO soon! Keep me posted mate


----------



## vindy

Pete_sampras said:


> Looks like you have SS from SA where as Univ of Wollongong is in NSW. As per my knowledge if you have a 190 PR you have to live for 2 years in the state that has sponsored you, so not sure about you studying in NSW



Hi - In Australia teritiary education is always given priority - since you already got PR its always easy to continue studies partime/fulltime - ask your existing university if you can continue in australia with same university from a different state ( I mean locally you will find affliated colleges)- if no; ask them if you can transfer the credits to other university where you have got SS nominated region...!

normaly university at the time of admission will weave off if you prove that whatever subject offered by the university for current acadamy and if you have already completed from other univiersty.

further I just thought to add - one of my neighbour studying in Sydney and the university name is balarat - all these days i was thinking Balarat university is in Melbourne - after just googling realised it is one of the affliated college running in sydney.


Vindy


----------



## Ghostride

Zeebz said:


> Fantastic! Good answer! Thanks  I have everything ready except medicals so I am going to go ahead and upload documents, complete medicals and wait patiently for a CO! Pretty much the same as you!
> 
> Best of luck, hope you get your CO soon! Keep me posted mate


Surely will. Good luck to u too with the process.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Lagoon

amit26580 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please advice on below case.
> 
> I have got CO yesterday and he asked me to provide PCC for me and wife.Due to reason that my wife sername was same before marriage we never tried to update the passport with spouse name because of which PSK giving us PCC on Single status meaning PCC for me as single and PCC for wife again as single [ No Spouse Names on Passport ].
> 
> I would like to know that will CO accept this or will he ask me present PCC with Spouse name attached because in that case I have first initate tatkal passport with wife name attached and then only have to go for PCC ? Can we go ahead with as it is status ?
> 
> Any one faced similar issue please share your view ?
> 
> Thanks


I was in the same boat a few weeks ago. 

This isn't a problem. Just provide the PCC (original colour scan) and a copy of your marriage certificate (original colour scan). 

Things like this happen, and they're totally understanding of it. Good luck to you.


----------



## luckyali111

Hi All,

I got my CO assigned few days back. She requested for Additional docs PCC and birth certificate for my Spouse and Child. Very next day i replied to her Email along with the Docs. I received an 'Automatic Reply' from the mailbox saying that they received my Email.

Next day i got another Email from my CO asking for additional Docs which included form 80 and English ability evidence for my Spouse. This time her Email was labelled Unclassified. 

I replied on 28th after 3 days along with all the requested docs. But this time there was no Automatic Reply from the mailbox and i have not heard from CO so far. 

I am curious has anyone also faced a similar situation and why i didn't got the Auto reply this time.


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi All,

Got my 189 grant today... Thanks all for the great support..

CHeers
Wiz


----------



## findraj

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my 189 grant today... Thanks all for the great support..
> 
> CHeers
> Wiz


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Change your signature mate!!

Good luck on the move


----------



## AnkitPune

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my 189 grant today... Thanks all for the great support..
> 
> CHeers
> Wiz


Congratulations!!! News of grants coming in have increased ...Cheers!


----------



## wizkid0319

Thanks bro... Im already in Brisbane... Signature updated.

CHeers




findraj said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Change your signature mate!!
> 
> Good luck on the move


----------



## sukhnav

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my 189 grant today... Thanks all for the great support..
> 
> CHeers
> Wiz



Congrats dear,

When you did your medical and when it finalized....

Time to celebrate...

Regards,


----------



## Ghostride

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my 189 grant today... Thanks all for the great support..
> 
> CHeers
> Wiz


Congratulations mate. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Thanks for freeing up the CO for the rest of us !  Good on ya.


----------



## wizkid0319

Pl check ma status,.... its 26th Nov





sukhnav said:


> Congrats dear,
> 
> When you did your medical and when it finalized....
> 
> Time to celebrate...
> 
> Regards,


----------



## findraj

wizkid0319 said:


> Thanks bro... Im already in Brisbane... Signature updated.
> 
> CHeers


Nice, no more visa renewal and stuffs  can party for sure..Hows Brisbane in comparison to other cities?


----------



## findraj

Ghostride said:


> Congratulations mate. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Thanks for freeing up the CO for the rest of us !  Good on ya.


Lol Ghost, have you called up DIAC today?


----------



## haq82

Congratulations!!!


----------



## sukhnav

luckyali111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my CO assigned few days back. She requested for Additional docs PCC and birth certificate for my Spouse and Child. Very next day i replied to her Email along with the Docs. I received an 'Automatic Reply' from the mailbox saying that they received my Email.
> 
> Next day i got another Email from my CO asking for additional Docs which included form 80 and English ability evidence for my Spouse. This time her Email was labelled Unclassified.
> 
> I replied on 28th after 3 days along with all the requested docs. But this time there was no Automatic Reply from the mailbox and i have not heard from CO so far.
> 
> I am curious has anyone also faced a similar situation and why i didn't got the Auto reply this time.



Dear Lucky,

You should reply with the trans No. Applicant Name, DOB and CO Name in the subject field or better you reply with the first email received.

Regards,


----------



## Ghostride

findraj said:


> Lol Ghost, have you called up DIAC today?


No mate, haven't got the time to do so. Surely will call them tomorrow.

BTW I find it funny that most have started to refer to me as 'Ghost'. When I was initially compiling my username I wanted it to be 'Ghostrider' but due to the typo it became 'Ghostride' !!! Lol


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi,

Brisbane life is slow and calm compared to Sydney or Melbourne. 
Weather is amazingly better than other cities. 
Less jobs though.

CHeers
Wiz



findraj said:


> Nice, no more visa renewal and stuffs  can party for sure..Hows Brisbane in comparison to other cities?


----------



## findraj

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Brisbane life is slow and calm compared to Sydney or Melbourne.
> Weather is amazingly better than other cities.
> Less jobs though.
> 
> CHeers
> Wiz



Aw ok thank you for the info


----------



## superm

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my 189 grant today... Thanks all for the great support..
> 
> CHeers
> Wiz


Congrats mayte.. . Party... !

@DIAC - show us some more grants!


----------



## fwmonger

sukhnav said:


> Dear fwmonger,
> 
> You have done with medical on 7th Jan, I want to ask have you received any confirmation regarding the finalization of your Medical?
> 
> I still not received any confirmation and status is still requested.... although Organize your health link has been disappeared...


Hi sukhnav, 

I have not received any confirmation regarding the status of my medicals. I checked with the hospital and they confirmed that the reports were uploaded. The link too has disappeared both for me and my spouse.


----------



## VVV

Congratz WizKid...All the very best


----------



## vn143

*DIAC Email Address for Contact*

Hi All
Anyone having Email ID of DIAC for status check of my application.


----------



## wizkid0319

Use the online web form.

Cheers




vn143 said:


> Hi All
> Anyone having Email ID of DIAC for status check of my application.


----------



## malthe

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my 189 grant today... Thanks all for the great support..
> 
> CHeers
> Wiz


Congrats bro for your grant !!! 
I too am a Analyst Programmer. My CO was assigned on 12th Dec and I submitted all the docs requested by CO on 19th Dec and the status changed to received for all the docs on the same day. But no response from CO since then. I am bit relieved with your Grant. Hope I too get the grant soon.
Can you share the team name and initials of your CO. Thanks in advance.


----------



## findraj

malthe said:


> Congrats bro for your grant !!!
> I too am a Analyst Programmer. My CO was assigned on 12th Dec and I submitted all the docs requested by CO on 19th Dec and the status changed to received for all the docs on the same day. But no response from CO since then. I am bit relieved with your Grant. Hope I too get the grant soon.
> Can you share the team name and initials of your CO. Thanks in advance.


Send a nice reminder asking if she/he needs anything else and if your meds are finalised or not


----------



## wizkid0319

Tnx and all the best for your proceedings.

my CO was JL from Team 4 in Adelaide.

Cheers
Wiz



malthe said:


> Congrats bro for your grant !!!
> I too am a Analyst Programmer. My CO was assigned on 12th Dec and I submitted all the docs requested by CO on 19th Dec and the status changed to received for all the docs on the same day. But no response from CO since then. I am bit relieved with your Grant. Hope I too get the grant soon.
> Can you share the team name and initials of your CO. Thanks in advance.


----------



## superm

vn143 said:


> Hi All
> Anyone having Email ID of DIAC for status check of my application.


<[email protected]>


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi All,
What is Co?

I have lodge my EVisa and attached my documents,
but i think there is something wrong there.. the required filled changes every day?
anyone knows why?


----------



## AUSA

alireza_sh said:


> Hi All,
> What is Co?
> 
> I have lodge my EVisa and attached my documents,
> but i think there is something wrong there.. the required filled changes every day?
> anyone knows why?


CO - case officer who will check ur application & make a decision .. 
This could be some technical issuednt worry


----------



## alireza_sh

how long should i wait to get contact from Co?
i have lodge my documents on 28-01-2013
got my WA ss 3 days before that.
btw i am working in Wa ( Perth)


----------



## alireza_sh

AUSA said:


> CO - case officer who will check ur application & make a decision ..
> This could be some technical issuednt worry



Thanks mate.
cheers


----------



## viky99

superm said:


> <[email protected]>


Hi Superm,

I sent an email to the above address, but was told that this is for General Skilled Migration but 189 falls under SkillSelect. If this is not the case, I will try sending another email.

Thanks


----------



## subhadipbose

Anyone applied in lae DEC and got a CO assigned ???
Its been 5 weeks for me now but no sign of CO yet.


----------



## viky99

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my 189 grant today... Thanks all for the great support..
> 
> CHeers
> Wiz


Congrats Wizkid0319. I have uploaded all the recommended document and am awaiting a CO allocation but was wondering if you could share the list of documents that you uploaded and if the CO asked for additional documents. Its been almost two months of wait since I logged my application don't want to loose more time.

thanks.


----------



## Jkumrs

RUKN said:


> Dear All,
> Got 90 visa grant today (Jan 30). I was the silent user of expat forum and it has helped me a lot and I thank you all for this form the core of my heart.
> *Following are my time lines*
> SSA Applied 18 August 2012
> SS approved November 19, 2012
> Visa Applied November 26, 2012
> CO allocated 8 December 2012
> CO Details: KD Brisbane Team 33 (Although my CO was on annual leave from December 23, 2012 till Jan 28, 2012)
> Once again thank you all


Many congratulations !
I have also the same CO. And my case is pending since 26th October 2012. This is the date when I submitted my last document PCC. When I checked with Co after one month co said that your application is in routine processing & the outcome will be available at the earliest. There was no update after that. I came to know 15 days back from other co that KD is on leave & will resume duty in Feb. When I sent email to check my status. 
I don't know what to do in this situation it's been more than three months. How you came to know the exact leaves dates? Please suggest what to do in this situation.

Thanks
Please suggest me


----------



## superm

viky99 said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> I sent an email to the above address, but was told that this is for General Skilled Migration but 189 falls under SkillSelect. If this is not the case, I will try sending another email.
> 
> Thanks


am not very sure on this. 
I sent a mail - but did not get a reply ... ever, let me know if you find something out!


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi Mate,

These are the list of docs I uploaded,

Academic Transcripts
Skills Assessment
Birth Certificate
Passport
Work Reference - Reference Letter
Work Reference - PaySlips
IELTS Results
Bank Statement - Personal
Police Clearance
Marriage Certificate

Thats all needed.

Cheers
Wiz




viky99 said:


> Congrats Wizkid0319. I have uploaded all the recommended document and am awaiting a CO allocation but was wondering if you could share the list of documents that you uploaded and if the CO asked for additional documents. Its been almost two months of wait since I logged my application don't want to loose more time.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## sukhnav

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> These are the list of docs I uploaded,
> 
> Academic Transcripts
> Skills Assessment
> Birth Certificate
> Passport
> Work Reference - Reference Letter
> Work Reference - PaySlips
> IELTS Results
> Bank Statement - Personal
> Police Clearance
> Marriage Certificate
> 
> Thats all needed.
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz



Hi Dear,

As per your signature CO was assigned to you on 17th Dec and PCC uploaded on 18th Jan... about 1 month after CO allocation. had you taken grace time from him, because they give us 28 days to send the required Documents... 

Bank statement and salary slips of how much period you uploaded???

Thanks,

Regards,


----------



## wizkid0319

Hi,

Yeah I told him that Sri Lankan PCC will take time. But we submitted Australian PCC on time.
I submitted bank statements for my entire employed period in SL & my 1st ever salary slip(2007), last salary(2012) slip and 1 each from 2008, 2009, 2010 and 2011.

CHeers
Wiz




sukhnav said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> As per your signature CO is assigned to you on 17th Dec and PCC uploaded on 18th Jan... about 1 month after CO allocation. have you taken grace time from him, because they give us 28 days to send the required Documents...
> 
> Bank statement and salary slips of how much period you uploaded???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Regards,


----------



## malthe

findraj said:


> Send a nice reminder asking if she/he needs anything else and if your meds are finalised or not


My meds were also finalised. I got it confirmed by Health Strategies. My CO is not responding to the mails.


----------



## malthe

wizkid0319 said:


> Tnx and all the best for your proceedings.
> 
> my CO was JL from Team 4 in Adelaide.
> 
> Cheers
> Wiz


Did your CO requested any other documents just before the grant ?


----------



## varoonverma

yuuuhuuuu!!!

VISA GRANT 

THANKS EVERYONE.


----------



## staycool

varoonverma said:


> yuuuhuuuu!!!
> 
> VISA GRANT
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE.


congratulations varoonverma,
did you receive the email now or in the morning ?
why i'm asking is because i'm also waiting for that email and wonder if they can send after their working hours.


----------



## wizkid0319

Just Sri Lankan PCC



malthe said:


> Did your CO requested any other documents just before the grant ?


----------



## joluwarrior

Congrats wizkid !!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## varoonverma

staycool said:


> congratulations varoonverma,
> did you receive the email now or in the morning ?
> why i'm asking is because i'm also waiting for that email and wonder if they can send after their working hours.


thanks,

in the morning....


----------



## rks890

varoonverma said:


> yuuuhuuuu!!!
> 
> VISA GRANT
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE.


Congrats buddy.. was the delay because of medicals being referred??


----------



## varoonverma

rks890 said:


> Congrats buddy.. was the delay because of medicals being referred??


No idea! maybe my application was under external checks. As the job verification happened in first week of November.


----------



## ramoz

Congrats varoon, That was really too long time. I dont know how patiently you have waited for this day... Fly in the sky lane:


----------



## timus17

Do we need pcc and medicals for 2 year old baby as well ?


----------



## shabanasafa

timus17 said:


> Do we need pcc and medicals for 2 year old baby as well ?


PCC is not needed but medicals should be done.


----------



## kalsr

*Grant*

Hi all
Thanks to all for helping and sharing their experiences.....And hence i got Grant on 30th Jan, 2013..........
And wish all other who are waiting for the grant.....

Regards


----------



## Naveed539

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> These are the list of docs I uploaded,
> 
> Academic Transcripts
> Skills Assessment
> Birth Certificate
> Passport
> Work Reference - Reference Letter
> Work Reference - PaySlips
> IELTS Results
> Bank Statement - Personal
> Police Clearance
> Marriage Certificate
> 
> Thats all needed.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Wiz


I want to ask that i am the only applicant, i mean no other dependents But i am lacking *Birth Certificate* right now, But i do have a valid Passport...So i want to ask that, Can applicant provide *his / her passport* which could serve as the same purpose as Birth Certificate, Since it is mentioned in "*Skilled Independent 189 Document Checklist*" that if you don,t have Birth Certificate then You should provide at least one of the following...?

*Documents to prove your identity*—a certified copy of your birth registration 
showing the names of both parents. If a birth certificate is not available, you 
must provide a certified copy of the identification pages of at least one of the 
following:
 passport
 family book showing both parents’ names
 identification document issued by the government
 document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity.
If you are unable to provide one of these documents, you must provide other 
acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be. 

So Please comment that will my passport copy will be sufficient enough to fulfill the requirement of providing applicant identity instead of Birth Certificate...?

Looking forward for your valuable comments,

Regards,


----------



## rks890

kalsr said:


> Hi all
> Thanks to all for helping and sharing their experiences.....And hence i got Grant on 30th Jan, 2013..........
> And wish all other who are waiting for the grant.....
> 
> Regards


Congrats:clap2: can u please share your timelines?


----------



## Naveed539

varoonverma said:


> No idea! maybe my application was under external checks. As the job verification happened in first week of November.


What kind of employment verification you had bro...? I mean did they call your HR department or Your Immediete Boss who wrote your ref letter...?

Secondly, What do you really mean by External Security checks...?


----------



## Ghostride

Naveed539 said:


> I want to ask that i am the only applicant, i mean no other dependents But i am lacking Birth Certificate right now, But i do have a valid Passport...So i want to ask that, Can applicant provide his / her passport which could serve as the same purpose as Birth Certificate, Since it is mentioned in "Skilled Independent 189 Document Checklist" that if you don,t have Birth Certificate then You should provide at least one of the following...?
> 
> Documents to prove your identity&#151;a certified copy of your birth registration
> showing the names of both parents. If a birth certificate is not available, you
> must provide a certified copy of the identification pages of at least one of the
> following:
>  passport
>  family book showing both parents&#146; names
>  identification document issued by the government
>  document issued by a court that verifies the person&#146;s identity.
> If you are unable to provide one of these documents, you must provide other
> acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.
> 
> So Please comment that will my passport copy will be sufficient enough to fulfill the requirement of providing applicant identity instead of Birth Certificate...?
> 
> Looking forward for your valuable comments,
> 
> Regards,


Yea passport is listed as the allowed document to prove birth date. However, its always better to have a supplement to that, which could be even your school leaving certificate if it contains ur DOB, other than birth certificate.
Hope this helps.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## viky99

Thank you Wizkid0319


----------



## viky99

superm said:


> am not very sure on this.
> I sent a mail - but did not get a reply ... ever, let me know if you find something out!


Thanks mate


----------



## topazz2511

Dear seniors and members,
I am a dependent applicant for 189. I lost my 4th semester MBA marksheet so now I have a duplicate of that and a duplicate of provisional certificate of my MBA degree. Will this cause any problems?

Thanks for your answer
Topazz


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi all,
I've checked my Evisa page, and it is nothing there anymore.and i cant see the application documents needed.
and the status changed from in processing to application received.
is this normal or happened to anyone before?
lodge documents date: 29-1-2013.

regards,


----------



## Ghostride

topazz2511 said:


> Dear seniors and members,
> I am a dependent applicant for 189. I lost my 4th semester MBA marksheet so now I have a duplicate of that and a duplicate of provisional certificate of my MBA degree. Will this cause any problems?
> 
> Thanks for your answer
> Topazz


It shouldn't. But to be on the safe side would be much better if you got a photocopy certified by the UNI itself. Then again, these are just my thoughts. Surely u wouldn't face any issues just coz they are duplicates.
Did u lose ur original MBA certificate degree as well?

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## AnneChristina

topazz2511 said:


> Dear seniors and members,
> I am a dependent applicant for 189. I lost my 4th semester MBA marksheet so now I have a duplicate of that and a duplicate of provisional certificate of my MBA degree. Will this cause any problems?
> 
> Thanks for your answer
> Topazz


Can't you just apply for a new official transcript. Most unis allow alumni to order transcripts online.
But anyways, I agree that you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## omarau

subhadipbose said:


> Anyone applied in lae DEC and got a CO assigned ???
> Its been 5 weeks for me now but no sign of CO yet.


same here, no sign of CO yet! its been over 5 weeks now.
this processing times never seem to work for me  

i will call diac in moments and ask for answers/.


----------



## omarau

omarau said:


> same here, no sign of CO yet! its been over 5 weeks now.
> this processing times never seem to work for me
> 
> i will call diac in moments and ask for answers/.


just got off the phone with the diac agent, 
he said it is not surprising that i havent been assigned a case officer yet given that I lodged my application during the holiday season. and the 5 weeks period is only indicative and could take a bit longer. 
he said in case no case officer was assigned to me in the next couple of weeks i should call back to check again. 

i hope this helps


----------



## topazz2511

Ghostride said:


> It shouldn't. But to be on the safe side would be much better if you got a photocopy certified by the UNI itself. Then again, these are just my thoughts. Surely u wouldn't face any issues just coz they are duplicates.
> Did u lose ur original MBA certificate degree as well?
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Hi Ghostride and Anne,

I have indeed lost the final sem marksheet and degree. All I have now is the duplicate copy of the marksheet and provisional certificate. I also have a letter from the university stating that I have completed my degree. I hope it will not be a problem.

topazz


----------



## Ghostride

topazz2511 said:


> Hi Ghostride and Anne,
> 
> I have indeed lost the final sem marksheet and degree. All I have now is the duplicate copy of the marksheet and provisional certificate. I also have a letter from the university stating that I have completed my degree. I hope it will not be a problem.
> 
> topazz


Yup, as stated previously this should be no problem whatsoever. And to back up your claims anyways you have got the completion letter. Good Luck wid your app.


----------



## tani

Just got Bridging visa grant notification... Name of a GSM support Officer and his position number is written at the end of the attachment...Does that mean he is my CO? If not, how will I get to know whether my CO is assigned or not?


----------



## Ghostride

tani said:


> Just got Bridging visa grant notification... Name of a GSM support Officer and his position number is written at the end of the attachment...Does that mean he is my CO? If not, how will I get to know whether my CO is assigned or not?


What was your application date?


----------



## tani

Ghostride said:


> What was your application date?


It was 26th Jan .. I know it is too early to expect a CO bt wished to confirm.


----------



## Ghostride

tani said:


> It was 26th Jan .. I know it is too early to expect a CO bt wished to confirm.


Well it is definitely to early to even expect one, as per me. The only way to know that a CO has been assigned to your case is by receiving an official email from the CO confirming it or either calling up the DIAC and asking them.


----------



## OZOZOZ

OMARU,
I know uy case and really appriciate your patiance.
AS you know that DIAC has incresed the time for case officer allocation from 5 to 7 weeks. its because of holidays last end of year.
You have already done with meds, pcc and even job verification . So its just willbe another formality to your application with. wait in total of atlease 7 weeks then call DIAC. and dont forget to share co details.
good luck


----------



## OZOZOZ

varoonverma,

Congratulation buddy on your success.
may I know ur CO team no and initials. this will help me . please share your all details dates of meds done and finalized.
congrates again


----------



## bharatjain

Hi Guys, I called up DIAC yesterday and after about 20 mins of hold, I got to speak to the operator who told me that CO is allocated to my application recently. My medicals are referred and wife/kid's are cleared. There is absolutely no status change in my application to reflect this info, siince I applied.


----------



## Max1983

Hi All, I applied 190 visa on 25 dec, in my Evisa status of documents changed from required to received. So does it mean CO has been allocated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## srikarasu

I have applied on Dec 14th and got ack same day. Called DIAC, waited for 10 mins. They took the TRN and said allocation not yet done. Allocation for the next week is over and i can expected to be allocated in coming week and also said 7 weeks timeframe is the indicative number . I hope, atleast by next week CO will be allocated. :ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## Ghostride

srikarasu said:


> I have applied on Dec 14th and got ack same day. Called DIAC, waited for 10 mins. They took the TRN and said allocation not yet done. Allocation for the next week is over and i can expected to be allocated in coming week and also said 7 weeks timeframe is the indicative number . I hope, atleast by next week CO will be allocated. :ranger::ranger::ranger:


What do you mean by 'allocation for next week is over' ? Coz i just got off the phone as well and posted on the other thread that according to her it would nearly 2-3 weeks for me to get a CO allocated. Currently they are looking at applications from early December (probably the first week).


----------



## srikarasu

Ghostride said:


> What do you mean by 'allocation for next week is over' ? Coz i just got off the phone as well and posted on the other thread that according to her it would nearly 2-3 weeks for me to get a CO allocated. Currently they are looking at applications from early December (probably the first week).


 
This is the information I got from the contact center. They said I'm almost there but this week all allocation is over. Probably next week they will allocate a CO. They asked to check week after next.... I believe we are getting inconsistent message... there is another person in another thread said they are allocating for Dec 12 to Dec 15. All these are from contact center


----------



## chandu_799

topazz2511 said:


> Hi Ghostride and Anne,
> 
> I have indeed lost the final sem marksheet and degree. All I have now is the duplicate copy of the marksheet and provisional certificate. I also have a letter from the university stating that I have completed my degree. I hope it will not be a problem.
> 
> topazz


The one that you have is more than enough. BTW, do you have consolidated mark sheet? transcript?


----------



## fringe123

kalsr said:


> Hi all
> Thanks to all for helping and sharing their experiences.....And hence i got Grant on 30th Jan, 2013..........
> And wish all other who are waiting for the grant.....
> 
> Regards


Congrats kalsr!!! Best of luck on you move!!!


----------



## Janneeyrre

srikarasu said:


> This is the information I got from the contact center. They said I'm almost there but this week all allocation is over. Probably next week they will allocate a CO. They asked to check week after next.... I believe we are getting inconsistent message... there is another person in another thread said they are allocating for Dec 12 to Dec 15. All these are from contact center


Ironically this is similar to the Vodafone au or the Optus customer care calling. Each time you get a different answer. Sad but true.


----------



## Ghostride

Janneeyrre said:


> Ironically this is similar to the Vodafone au or the Optus customer care calling. Each time you get a different answer. Sad but true.


Haha, very true ! Although sad for us


----------



## tenten

I think allocation happens early in the week - probably on the first working day of the week. COs are given new cases for the week depending on how much work they still have unfinished.They may get say 30 cases each. Once allocation is done, the COs now start working on the files. They will go through them one after the other. If there is need to contact the applicant e.g missing docs - then they email. So the group of 30 will have been allocated CO same day, but will get email from CO on different days depending on when CO got to work on their file. And again some may not hear from CO because all docs needed for assessment are there - so CO gets to work on them, only to communicate after grant.

In short I believe COs have been allocated to somewhere around Mid December.


----------



## Ghostride

tenten said:


> *In short I believe COs have been allocated to somewhere around Mid December.*


Then how would you justify the operator telling me that I haven't been allocated a CO yet???


----------



## timus17

Just a small update...

I did my medicals on monday... and link for organize your health disappeared vanished today for each of us. (total 3).

Now guys.. when should I ask health strategies for the status of the medicals ?


----------



## nishaon

VISA GRANTED!

Yaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooo!
I am very much glad to inform you all that our 190 visa application has been granted just now.
Thank you very very much to all of you mates, I really appreciate all your kind hearted helps and supports.
This forum is really really really great. Without it, the process would not be so cleaner and easier.
Wish you all the very best.


----------



## tenten

Ghostride said:


> Then how would you justify the operator telling me that I haven't been allocated a CO yet???


Are these the same operators whose responses change each time you call? Would not bank on them.


----------



## ils2_fly

Congrats on grants!!


----------



## ils2_fly

ils2_fly said:


> Congrats on grants!!


Congrats on ur grants !!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ghostride

tenten said:


> Are these the same operators whose responses change each time you call? Would not bank on them.


Oh I definitely wouldn't bank on the time frames they mention. But while looking up my case she did collect every detail and told me the date that I applied on, so I guess she definitely would have tracked whether I have been allocated a CO at all or not.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## AUSA

nishaon said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> Yaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooo!
> I am very much glad to inform you all that our 190 visa application has been granted just now.
> Thank you very very much to all of you mates, I really appreciate all your kind hearted helps and supports.
> This forum is really really really great. Without it, the process would not be so cleaner and easier.
> Wish you all the very best.


Congrats
Wish u gud luck for the future


----------



## Sunkar

Ghostride said:


> Oh I definitely wouldn't bank on the time frames they mention. But while looking up my case she did collect every detail and told me the date that I applied on, so I guess she definitely would have tracked whether I have been allocated a CO at all or not.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum



Hi Friend


Please can anyone help me out with ACS checklist. I am applying myself no agents!
-also any format available for employer reference letters
-when sent online copies that has to be certified?
-certified or notary? what is the difference and do all docs need to notorised or certified?

please help me out as will be applying next week for ANZSCO 263111

Thanks!


----------



## VVV

srikarasu said:


> This is the information I got from the contact center. They said I'm almost there but this week all allocation is over. Probably next week they will allocate a CO. They asked to check week after next.... I believe we are getting inconsistent message... there is another person in another thread said they are allocating for Dec 12 to Dec 15. All these are from contact center


Hi srikarasu, could you please update your signature  When did you apply? Thanks and all the best with everything


----------



## Janneeyrre

tenten said:


> I think allocation happens early in the week - probably on the first working day of the week. COs are given new cases for the week depending on how much work they still have unfinished.They may get say 30 cases each. Once allocation is done, the COs now start working on the files. They will go through them one after the other. If there is need to contact the applicant e.g missing docs - then they email. So the group of 30 will have been allocated CO same day, but will get email from CO on different days depending on when CO got to work on their file. And again some may not hear from CO because all docs needed for assessment are there - so CO gets to work on them, only to communicate after grant.
> 
> In short I believe COs have been allocated to somewhere around Mid December.


Damn. That is some serious CIA ****, right there. 
Good job.


----------



## rks890

nishaon said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> Yaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooo!
> I am very much glad to inform you all that our 190 visa application has been granted just now.
> Thank you very very much to all of you mates, I really appreciate all your kind hearted helps and supports.
> This forum is really really really great. Without it, the process would not be so cleaner and easier.
> Wish you all the very best.


Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## subhadipbose

Hello Friends and Seniors,
I Got CO assigned today...Team 33 Brisbane , Initials : KD
She asked for the following documents for my spouse though I had submitted/uploaded each one of them earlier :
1. PCC 
2. Skills Assessment
3. IELTS Scorecard
4. Passport pages
5. Educational Transcripts and Certificates
6. *Birth Certificate * 
7. Marriage Certificate
8. Photographs other than in passport

Any thoughts over why she is asking for them again ??
Moreover my spouse has a birth certificate which is in Kannada so I did not upload it. Rather her DOB is mentioned on Passport, Education certificates, IELTS score, etc.

*Please suggest how to deal with this situation ??*


----------



## subhadipbose

nishaon said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> Yaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooo!
> I am very much glad to inform you all that our 190 visa application has been granted just now.
> Thank you very very much to all of you mates, I really appreciate all your kind hearted helps and supports.
> This forum is really really really great. Without it, the process would not be so cleaner and easier.
> Wish you all the very best.


Congratulations !!!!! lane:lane:


----------



## masud09

nishaon said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> Yaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooo!
> I am very much glad to inform you all that our 190 visa application has been granted just now.
> Thank you very very much to all of you mates, I really appreciate all your kind hearted helps and supports.
> This forum is really really really great. Without it, the process would not be so cleaner and easier.
> Wish you all the very best.


Congratulations..


----------



## chipmunk

Hiya all

We lodged skillselect in dec and visa application on 1st Jan we had co assigned yesterday! Now need to load all documents up that he's asked for. 
Can anyone tell me how you do police check in UK? Does crb count? 
Thanks

Eoi dec 2012, application lodged 1st Jan 2013


----------



## Sia

Hi Guys,

Is there any 475 visa holder applying for 190 in this thread? It will be absolutely appreciated to have your advice and experience on Medical and PCC request. Do COs usually use previous ones for new visa if they're under 12 months?

wish you all luck.


Points: 60| EOI submitted: 1 Dec. 2012| WA SS app: 9 Jan 2013| Invitation: 15 Jan. 2013| 190 lodged: 16 Jan 2013| Ack and Bridging Visa: 16 Jan 2013| CO: :ranger:


----------



## fringe123

nishaon said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> Yaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooo!
> I am very much glad to inform you all that our 190 visa application has been granted just now.
> Thank you very very much to all of you mates, I really appreciate all your kind hearted helps and supports.
> This forum is really really really great. Without it, the process would not be so cleaner and easier.
> Wish you all the very best.


Congrats nishaon!!!! Wish you all the best on your move. lane:lane:


----------



## amitarno24

timus17 said:


> Just a small update...
> 
> I did my medicals on monday... and link for organize your health disappeared vanished today for each of us. (total 3).
> 
> Now guys.. when should I ask health strategies for the status of the medicals ?



From where did you do your medicals?
__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=31 Jan||CO=?


----------



## alireza_sh

Max1983 said:


> Hi All, I applied 190 visa on 25 dec, in my Evisa status of documents changed from required to received. So does it mean CO has been allocated.
> Thanks in advance.


this happened to me after a few hours,
After i attached the required documents , it has changed to received.
But i don't know why they asked again for some other documents and i have sent them all and it did not changed, i think there is something wrong with the server.

Regards,


----------



## superm

timus17 said:


> Just a small update...
> 
> I did my medicals on monday... and link for organize your health disappeared vanished today for each of us. (total 3).
> 
> Now guys.. when should I ask health strategies for the status of the medicals ?


you can refer to this write up to see when and how


----------



## subhadipbose

alireza_sh said:


> this happened to me after a few hours,
> After i attached the required documents , it has changed to received.
> But i don't know why they asked again for some other documents and i have sent them all and it did not changed, i think there is something wrong with the server.
> 
> Regards,


when did you lodge your application...and was a CO assigned already ??


----------



## alireza_sh

subhadipbose said:


> when did you lodge your application...and was a CO assigned already ??


Hi,
I've got my WA ss on 24/jan/2013 and lodge my documents on 29/jan/2013 and 30/jan 2013.

regards,
Alireza


----------



## subhadipbose

alireza_sh said:


> Hi,
> I've got my WA ss on 24/jan/2013 and lodge my documents on 29/jan/2013 and 30/jan 2013.
> 
> regards,
> Alireza


Woooow that was really quick !!!!
I had lodged on 27th Dec and none of the doc. status has changed yet.


----------



## alireza_sh

subhadipbose said:


> Woooow that was really quick !!!!
> I had lodged on 27th Dec and none of the doc. status has changed yet.


How come it hapens to me?
is it because im living in WA?
They also gave a bridging visa_A automatically, but it is not effective coz im on 457 visa in Perth.


----------



## varoonverma

ramoz said:


> Congrats varoon, That was really too long time. I dont know how patiently you have waited for this day... Fly in the sky lane:


Thanks! yes it was a long waitt. When are you planning to reach sydney ?


----------



## varoonverma

OZOZOZ said:


> varoonverma,
> 
> Congratulation buddy on your success.
> may I know ur CO team no and initials. this will help me . please share your all details dates of meds done and finalized.
> congrates again



Thanks!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc


----------



## shabanasafa

I have a doubt, those who have got grants without receiving CO mail, was there any change in status of the documents (required to received).


----------



## subhadipbose

Friends and Seniors,

My wife does not have birth certificate and the CO has aske dfor it.
Any thoughts on what can be done will be highly appreciated ??
Her mark sheets and passport has the date of birth on it.


----------



## superm

shabanasafa said:


> I have a doubt, those who have got grants without receiving CO mail, was there any change in status of the documents (required to received).


I believe sometimes status changes and sometimes not.
But the thing is this change was also seen for people who were not even assigned CO sometimes.. so eVisa statuses are not very much reliable as per things seen in forum!
Just hope for a mail saying something about you receiving a grant directly


----------



## akazemis

Could anyone list possible document status in e-visa system and their meaning, eg. recommended, required, received, met and so forth. I think it would be so useful.

Another question is that except receiving email from CO how could we become aware of allocation of our file to the CO? Does the application status change from "In Progress" to other state?


----------



## superm

akazemis said:


> Could anyone list possible document status in e-visa system and their meaning, eg. recommended, required, received, met and so forth. I think it would be so useful.
> 
> Another question is that except receiving email from CO how could we become aware of allocation of our file to the CO? Does the application status change from "In Progress" to other state?


- Documents that you upload appear under *Attachments provided* in eVisa page.
- Documents and its various status that appear under *Next steps*:
Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you) 
Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required. 
Received- When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized)
Met - Means Documents are finalized.
BF (brought forward) - Means Documents are finalized.

PS - eVisa do behave in weird way sometimes - so do not take status change very seriously ;-p

Can be seen on this page too.


----------



## ksivasarana

Thanks Kevin. I tried reaching on the number you provided many times but no one answers the call.


----------



## Kundu13

subhadipbose said:


> Friends and Seniors,
> 
> My wife does not have birth certificate and the CO has aske dfor it.
> Any thoughts on what can be done will be highly appreciated ??
> Her mark sheets and passport has the date of birth on it.


Hi Subhadip congrats on CO assign , i have no answer for ur query but happy to see that u got a CO assigned , as i am just one week behind u with same tester profile for VIC . keep posting till someone reply. or call some consultant and ask for help, i would request friends with consultants to resolve this for Subhadip.


----------



## nishaon

subhadipbose said:


> Friends and Seniors,
> 
> My wife does not have birth certificate and the CO has aske dfor it.
> Any thoughts on what can be done will be highly appreciated ??
> Her mark sheets and passport has the date of birth on it.


Can't you apply to the authority and get the birth certificate for your wife?


----------



## nishaon

Thanks a lot to everyone for the wishes.

I really need that badly, coz the real journey has started just now.

To those who are waiting for the grant, just hold your horses, you will definitely get that very soon.


----------



## harman.s

Hi friends
I lodged my 189 on 14th Jan
Got my medicals, PCC, AFP
CO has not assigned yet..
Any idea of the timeframe that is going on at the moment.
Thanks


----------



## dldmaniac

Sigh! I can see that some of you guys have been waiting for a CO since Dec. Since I've just lodged my visa on 23rd Jan, I reckon it will be a long wait for me (early March maybe? )


----------



## Zegna

Hi forumers,

i received my grant yesterday. Wanna thanks to all forumers who shared and provided informations abt aus migration. Just wanna share my timeline. All the best for those who are still waiting.


----------



## amittal

subhadipbose said:


> Friends and Seniors,
> 
> My wife does not have birth certificate and the CO has aske dfor it.
> Any thoughts on what can be done will be highly appreciated ??
> Her mark sheets and passport has the date of birth on it.


Hi,

Submit a Self-Declaration signed by your wife that she doesn't have a birth certificate and uses Xth Passing Certificate as the DOB proof. And submit it along with her Secondary School Certificate (which mentions the DOB)...

This should work as it did for both myself and my wife.

Cheers!


----------



## Robhin

subhadipbose said:


> Friends and Seniors,
> 
> My wife does not have birth certificate and the CO has aske dfor it.
> Any thoughts on what can be done will be highly appreciated ??
> Her mark sheets and passport has the date of birth on it.


Hi, you may just submit her 10th class or 12th grade certificate that shows her DOB. That would be sufficient as I too have submitted my 10th grade certificate as DOB proof as per my agent and they have accepted that.


----------



## findraj

Robhin said:


> Hi, you may just submit her 10th class or 12th grade certificate that shows her DOB. That would be sufficient as I too have submitted my 10th grade certificate as DOB proof as per my agent and they have accepted that.


Hi, any update on your application, your signature says you applied in October, No Co yet?

What about Medicals and PCC?


----------



## slagozzz

nishaon said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> Yaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooo!
> I am very much glad to inform you all that our 190 visa application has been granted just now.
> Thank you very very much to all of you mates, I really appreciate all your kind hearted helps and supports.
> This forum is really really really great. Without it, the process would not be so cleaner and easier.
> Wish you all the very best.


Did CO ask you for form 80 or u just uploaded it in case necessary? When are u planning to move to Aus?....


----------



## ITS27001

I have 2 positive assesments with ACS. One is Computer Networks & Systems Engineer and the other is Systems Administrator. I have filled two EOIs with my different Assessments. One for 189 (Got invitation on 7 january) and the other for 190 ( NSW State Sponsorship which I haven't receive the result yet).

As you may heard because I am Iranian my case will go to lengthy Security Check and as far I heard the process for 190 is 6 month quicker than 189. Moreover, so many Iranians and Pakistani peoples receive their 190 grant in less than 6 months.But for 189 none !!

I have lodged my 189 on 16 january. I want to know if NSW approved my application and the other EOI received an invitation for lodgin 190 ... is it possible to lodge that ???

Is there a rule or something that prevent me to lodge or have multiple EOIs ?


----------



## ITS27001

I have 2 positive assessments with ACS. One is Computer Networks & Systems Engineer and the other is Systems Administrator. I have filled two EOIs with my different Assessments. One for 189 (Got invitation on 7 January) and the other for 190 ( NSW State Sponsorship which I haven't receive the result yet).

As you may heard because I am Iranian my case will go to lengthy Security Check and as far I heard the process for 190 is 6 month quicker than 189. Moreover, so many Iranians and Pakistani peoples receive their 190 grant in less than 6 months.But for 189 none !!

I have lodged my 189 on 16 January. I want to know if NSW approved my application and the other EOI received an invitation for lodging 190 ... is it possible to lodge that ???

Is there a rule or something that prevent me to lodge or have multiple EOIs ?


----------



## superm

dldmaniac said:


> Sigh! I can see that some of you guys have been waiting for a CO since Dec. Since I've just lodged my visa on 23rd Jan, I reckon it will be a long wait for me (early March maybe? )


not necessarily may be they outdo themselves to work on extra pile they have now!
Best of luck!


----------



## alireza_sh

ITS27001 said:


> I have 2 positive assesments with ACS. One is Computer Networks & Systems Engineer and the other is Systems Administrator. I have filled two EOIs with my different Assessments. One for 189 (Got invitation on 7 january) and the other for 190 ( NSW State Sponsorship which I haven't receive the result yet).
> 
> As you may heard because I am Iranian my case will go to lengthy Security Check and as far I heard the process for 190 is 6 month quicker than 189. Moreover, so many Iranians and Pakistani peoples receive their 190 grant in less than 6 months.But for 189 none !!
> 
> I have lodged my 189 on 16 january. I want to know if NSW approved my application and the other EOI received an invitation for lodgin 190 ... is it possible to lodge that ???
> 
> Is there a rule or something that prevent me to lodge or have multiple EOIs ?


Hi mate,
When did u apply for NSW ss?

Regards,
Alireza


----------



## Janneeyrre

@ITS27001
You can either have a cake or the topping but not both. It's your call to select whichever suits you best. If you're still indecisive, toss up a coin.


----------



## ITS27001

8 January


----------



## findraj

ITS27001 said:


> I have 2 positive assessments with ACS. One is Computer Networks & Systems Engineer and the other is Systems Administrator. I have filled two EOIs with my different Assessments. One for 189 (Got invitation on 7 January) and the other for 190 ( NSW State Sponsorship which I haven't receive the result yet).
> 
> As you may heard because I am Iranian my case will go to lengthy Security Check and as far I heard the process for 190 is 6 month quicker than 189. Moreover, so many Iranians and Pakistani peoples receive their 190 grant in less than 6 months.But for 189 none !!
> 
> I have lodged my 189 on 16 January. I want to know if NSW approved my application and the other EOI received an invitation for lodging 190 ... is it possible to lodge that ???
> 
> Is there a rule or something that prevent me to lodge or have multiple EOIs ?


You mean you want to withdraw your 189? ...Would be a silly thing to do...but if you had 190 sponsorship why choose 189? definitely must have taken you some time to get the State sponsorship..

I think you should stick to your decision, maybe 189 will not that take that long..get your PCC and Meds done faster..and hope for luck 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## rks890

Zegna said:


> Hi forumers,
> 
> i received my grant yesterday. Wanna thanks to all forumers who shared and provided informations abt aus migration. Just wanna share my timeline. All the best for those who are still waiting.


Congratulations and good luck:clap2:


----------



## Immiseek

superm said:


> - Documents that you upload appear under *Attachments provided* in eVisa page.
> - Documents and its various status that appear under *Next steps*:
> Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
> Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
> Received- When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized)
> Met - Means Documents are finalized.
> BF (brought forward) - Means Documents are finalized.
> 
> PS - eVisa do behave in weird way sometimes - so do not take status change very seriously ;-p
> 
> Can be seen on this page too.


great description of status!


----------



## MariaZiba

*SCs for 190 Irnians*



ITS27001 said:


> 8 January


Guys, please help.
My hubby is Iranian (I am Russian), I am the main applicant, husband is dependnt partner with no score for his qualification.
We have lodged 27 Sept 2012. Visa type: 190
2 weeks ago our CO responded to our status query messege explaining that husband is on security checks. Our 6 months finish on 27 March 2013.
Please advise on how much could last SCs for our case
and do you really have information about SCs for Iranian 190 applicants, pls share.

Thank you so much, really need info


----------



## Naveed539

viky99 said:


> Congrats Wizkid0319. I have uploaded all the recommended document and am awaiting a CO allocation but was wondering if you could share the list of documents that you uploaded and if the CO asked for additional documents. Its been almost two months of wait since I logged my application don't want to loose more time.
> 
> thanks.



How could it be possible brother, that you have not been allocated with CO after lapse of lodging your application...Have not you enquired to DIAC in this regard...?


----------



## Kostya

MariaZiba said:


> Guys, please help.
> My hubby is Iranian (I am Russian), I am the main applicant, husband is dependnt partner with no score for his qualification.
> We have lodged 27 Sept 2012. Visa type: 190
> 2 weeks ago our CO responded to our status query messege explaining that husband is on security checks. Our 6 months finish on 27 March 2013.
> Please advise on how much could last SCs for our case
> and do you really have information about SCs for Iranian 190 applicants, pls share.
> 
> Thank you so much, really need info


Hi Maria,

You might check thread Immigration time for Pakistani's to get some ideas on duration of security checks for Pakistanis. Probably, situation for Iranians is similar.

Some external check is being conducted for my case (190th) and CO advised that I should expect their duration to be about 6 months counting from their start (a month after allocation of CO in my case). And, as per CO, in some cases it might take upto one year.

Best regards,
Kostya


----------



## PARAM2

subhadipbose said:


> hello friends and seniors,
> i got co assigned today...team 33 brisbane , initials : Kd
> she asked for the following documents for my spouse though i had submitted/uploaded each one of them earlier :
> 1. Pcc
> 2. Skills assessment
> 3. Ielts scorecard
> 4. Passport pages
> 5. Educational transcripts and certificates
> 6. *birth certificate *
> 7. Marriage certificate
> 8. Photographs other than in passport
> 
> any thoughts over why she is asking for them again ??
> Moreover my spouse has a birth certificate which is in kannada so i did not upload it. Rather her dob is mentioned on passport, education certificates, ielts score, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *please suggest how to deal with this situation ??*


i have been asked the same and also a few people known to me...relax it is normal


----------



## PARAM2

param2 said:


> i have been asked the same and also a few people known to me...relax it is normal


you need to submit it again..


----------



## MariaZiba

Kostya said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> ...
> 
> Some external check is being conducted for my case (190th) and CO advised that I should expect their duration to be about 6 months counting from their start (a month after allocation of CO in my case). And, as per CO, in some cases it might take upto one year.
> 
> Best regards,
> Kostya


Hi Kostya,

thank you for this usefull info, according to this thread some Pakistani applicants got their grants within even 3 months... So I assume hopefully they wont bother us for a long time and it shouldnt be extensive checks fingers crossed...
I also hope the same for you, it is completely clear that you are clean in terms of SC... I read some of your threads before and I am a bit familiar with your situation....
So we should hope for better and be patient and I believe you visa is around the corner!

Maria


----------



## viky99

Naveed539 said:


> How could it be possible brother, that you have not been allocated with CO after lapse of lodging your application...Have not you enquired to DIAC in this regard...?


If I lodged my application on December 8, isn't it almost two months now?  May be you are worrying looking at the timeline as you have recently lodged your application.
I am in the same boat as any other person who lodged applications in second week of dec. I have contacted DIAC few times now and it seems there is still some wait.


----------



## nishaon

slagozzz said:


> Did CO ask you for form 80 or u just uploaded it in case necessary? When are u planning to move to Aus?....


Yes, CO asked for the F80. Only after that I uploaded it.


----------



## sukhnav

viky99 said:


> If I lodged my application on December 8, isn't it almost two months now?  May be you are worrying looking at the timeline as you have recently lodged your application.
> I am in the same boat as any other person who lodged applications in second week of dec. I have contacted DIAC few times now and it seems there is still some wait.


Dont Worry viky,

U will have ur CO in the coming week.... Don't bother about documents CO will ask you if anything left... Delaying is causing mostly due to medical... Hope u have done medicals and its finalized....

Regards,


----------



## viky99

sukhnav said:


> Dont Worry viky,
> 
> U will have ur CO in the coming week.... Don't bother about documents CO will ask you if anything left... Delaying is causing mostly due to medical... Hope u have done medicals and its finalized....
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Sukhnav. I have written to Health Strategies to confirm the medicals status and am awaiting their response.


----------



## viky99

I had a look the google spreadsheet for 189 aspirants and saw one applicant who lodged app on 8 Dec has been assigned a CO.


----------



## Naveed539

Vicky99,

From which country that person belonged, who was allocated CO and who lodged application on 8 Dec too...?


----------



## alireza_sh

Iprovide the following documents for diac:
Birth or Age, Evidence of - Birth Certificate 28/01/2013	Received 
Character, Evidence of 28/01/2013	Recommended 
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Academic Transcript 28/01/2013	Received 
Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment 28/01/2013	Received 
Travel Document - Passport 28/01/2013	Received 
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of - Employment Contract 02/02/2013	Received 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Work Reference 28/01/2013	Received 
Health, Evidence of 28/01/2013	Recommended 
Identity, Evidence of 28/01/2013	Recommended 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Other (specify) 28/01/2013	Received 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Resume 02/02/2013	Received 
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer 02/02/2013	Received 
Language Ability - English , Evidence of - International English Language Testing System (IELTS) 29/01/2013	Received 
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of 28/01/2013	Recommended 
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc) 28/01/2013	Received 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Employment Contract 02/02/2013	Received	


is this normal?


----------



## Naveed539

This this is absolutelu normal But i am surprised that i have never seen *evidence of identity*, which youn mentioned, in attachment section under Skill Select Evisa system...?


----------



## alireza_sh

Naveed539 said:


> This this is absolutelu normal But i am surprised that i have never seen *evidence of identity*, which youn mentioned, in attachment section under Skill Select Evisa system...?


I don't know either.
i wonder why they changed the status every day, coz one guy told me that even the CO has conatcted with him, they never changed the status to " Received".


----------



## Naveed539

No My Question is that what did you provide under Identity Evidence of recommended...I could not see thtis in my Evisa application when i was attaching docs...?


----------



## alireza_sh

Naveed539 said:


> No My Question is that what did you provide under Identity Evidence of recommended...I could not see thtis in my Evisa application when i was attaching docs...?



Just attached my birth certificate.


----------



## Naveed539

alireza_sh said:


> Just attached my birth certificate.


What if i am not holding my Birth Certificate now...?


----------



## alireza_sh

Naveed539 said:


> What if i am not holding my Birth Certificate now...?


I think they will ask you later,
before filling the EVisa there they asked me about identiy. and i put there my Birth certificate.


----------



## Naveed539

No i meant, that can i be able to provide Passport or Secondary School Certificate in place of Birth Certificate, Since i don,t hold that...?

Some people have said that theyb insisit on providing the Birth certificate merely...?


----------



## alireza_sh

naveed539 said:


> no i meant, that can i be able to provide passport or secondary school certificate in place of birth certificate, since i don,t hold that...?
> 
> Some people have said that theyb insisit on providing the birth certificate merely...?


don't know mate,
co will ask you if they needed it


----------



## slagozzz

nishaon said:


> Yes, CO asked for the F80. Only after that I uploaded it.


How did CO do external security check for your case? Did they called your present and previous company? Did CO asked for any additional document other than F80?


----------



## Naveed539

slagozzz said:


> How did CO do external security check for your case? Did they called your present and previous company? Did CO asked for any additional document other than F80?


Can you give me some idea about External / Security Checks...What do they imply...ARe they something, to relate with your Employment Checks / Qualification Doc integrity OR it is merely restricted to One's character or reputation...?


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi all,

anyone knows why in the EVisa Page , they ask about my work experience+ all the contracts and resume?

regards,


----------



## slagozzz

alireza_sh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> anyone knows why in the EVisa Page , they ask about my work experience+ all the contracts and resume?
> 
> regards,



In my e-visa they are asking me for Australia qualification and work experience but I did not claimed point for them in my application? Is it automatically generated or I have to do something?


----------



## alireza_sh

slagozzz said:


> In my e-visa they are asking me for Australia qualification and work experience but I did not claimed point for them in my application? Is it automatically generated or I have to do something?


under the status is it written required or recommended?


----------



## slagozzz

alireza_sh said:


> under the status is it written required or recommended?


in status it is recommended. 

by the way what is difference between required and recommended?


----------



## alireza_sh

slagozzz said:


> in status it is recommended.
> 
> by the way what is difference between required and recommended?


i thinks we can,t do anything at this moment, should wait for the CO contact.


first my Aystralian work experience status was recommended and after a day they changed it to required, coz i m working in Perth.


----------



## slagozzz

alireza_sh said:


> i thinks we can,t do anything at this moment, should wait for the CO contact.
> 
> 
> first my Aystralian work experience status was recommended any after a day they changed it to required, coz i m working in Perth.


Yeah, i am waiting for CO too. There are some other documents requirements as well which are needless. They asked for my wife's custody documents, my son's language document who is only 4 months old and can't talk (hilarious)


----------



## alireza_sh

slagozzz said:


> Yeah, i am waiting for CO too. There are some other documents requirements as well which are needless. They asked for my wife's custody documents, my son's language document who is only 4 months old and can't talk (hilarious)


its good, we both have lodged our documents on 28/01/2013,
Keep in touch mate.


----------



## slagozzz

alireza_sh said:


> its good, we both have lodged our documents on 28/01/2013,
> Keep in touch mate.


alrite mate. please let me know if your CO been assigned.:clap2:


----------



## pomperth

Visa granted yesterday.... Yes, a saturday, i couldn't believe it was a Saturday when it came through! Two days after I got the last document through and emailed it over.

Life can finally begin!

Good luck to all xxxxx


----------



## slagozzz

pomperth said:


> Visa granted yesterday.... Yes, a saturday, i couldn't believe it was a Saturday when it came through! Two days after I got the last document through and emailed it over.
> 
> Life can finally begin!
> 
> Good luck to all xxxxx


Can u please give ur timeline? When and where are u planning to move?


----------



## sunil0780

Hi All,
Any body got CO for Date Dec-14-2012 ?


----------



## alireza_sh

pomperth said:


> Visa granted yesterday.... Yes, a saturday, i couldn't believe it was a Saturday when it came through! Two days after I got the last document through and emailed it over.
> 
> Life can finally begin!
> 
> Good luck to all xxxxx


congratulations...

I am also working in Perth and waiting for the CO


----------



## tenten

I do not think anyone from 14th has had communication from CO. I suspect there will be some action later today (Australian Time). Just another 8 hrs to go .


----------



## ramoz

pomperth said:


> Visa granted yesterday.... Yes, a saturday, i couldn't believe it was a Saturday when it came through! Two days after I got the last document through and emailed it over.
> 
> Life can finally begin!
> 
> Good luck to all xxxxx


Congratulation.. I think your CO is working in weekends also . Its really very strange that you got Visa Approval on Saturday...

-Rams


----------



## superm

yup - waiting for action now


----------



## HannahSibson

Joining here guys.. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## viky99

Naveed539 said:


> Vicky99,
> 
> From which country that person belonged, who was allocated CO and who lodged application on 8 Dec too...?


Naveed, he has mentioned his country as Pakistan. You can refer the sheet here.


----------



## superm

HannahSibson said:


> Joining here guys..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Welcome  - Please update your signature with timelines; for benefit of all and yourself too.
And also update this sheet


----------



## Naveed539

I must say that this sheet is so much usefull....But i want to ask that how can we access it, i mean any special address or what and who is the administrator of this sheet and what if somebody,s name is missing from this list like me...?


----------



## Migrator

Hi,

I am looking into the "Apply VISA" section and saw this:-

"An invitation has been issued to apply for this visa. This invitation is valid for 60 days from the date of issue."

Does this mean that I have to submit PCC and Medicals before 60 days or it just says that I have to pay the fees and then afterwards I will be given time to do the PCC and Meds ??


----------



## tenten

Migrator said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking into the "Apply VISA" section and saw this:-
> 
> "An invitation has been issued to apply for this visa. This invitation is valid for 60 days from the date of issue."
> 
> Does this mean that I have to submit PCC and Medicals before 60 days or it just says that I have to pay the fees and then afterwards I will be given time to do the PCC and Meds ??


Welcome Migrator,

It means you have to lodge your application within 60 days. Your application is considered lodged once payment has been received by DIAC. 

As for PCC and Meds, the traditional pattern has been to wait for the CO to be allocated who will then ask you to provide medicals and PCC. However the current practice by most applicants is to do PCC and meds immediately after lodging the application. This is aimed at getting a decision on the application earlier. Its your choice.


----------



## scorpio9

Dear All,

Got an Invite yesterday and am in the process of applying for visa.

Got a couple of doubts, for which I would like to have your guidance and suggestions.

1) Both in ACS and in EOI, I mentioned about my work experience, for a given company ABC Pvt Ltd, as 3.9 years. In this duration, I got 2 promotions. 

But, in both ACS and EOI, when I mentioned the work experience, I mentioned the FROM DATE and TO DATE correctly but only mentioned the LAST DESIGNATION that i holded in that company. Is this going to be any problem? Since it was the last highest designation I holded, so I just mentioned that designation with FROM and TO dates of when I joined and when I left that company.

2) Now, in this instance, if at all the above is an issue, can I rectify that, by adding the multiple designations (in that same company) with different entries when filling my forms for VISA Application now? 

If at all I do this, won't this create any issue for the CO, since he/she may see that, its mentioned as one in ACS/EOI but differently (detailed) in Visa application?

3) My wife even though has worked for around 8 years, she doesn't have any payslips/bank statements to proove that. However, she does have the Experience Letters for what she has worked in. Do you think that they are sufficient to prove her work experience?

If not, then I may better not mention that she has worked, since I won't be able to produce her bankstatements or pay slips. Does this create any issue for the CO?

4) I've receive an TRN number. Can I use this to go for Medicals and PCC?

Thanks


----------



## GermanNurse

Hey .... I am 31. Nurse from Germany ... nearly ten years work experience 

my time line so far ...

Ielts: 16-Jun-12 L8.0, R9.0, W7.0, S7.0
Skills Assessment: 11-01-13 (Registered Nurse)
EOI: 12-01-13 (70 Points)
Invitation: 21-01-13
...waiting ... 

*fingers crossed*

good luck to all of you


----------



## GermanNurse

**I received the acknowledge letter on the 23-01-13**


----------



## GermanNurse

Hey you ... I´ve a question but first I´ve to say that this is a great forum 
Now to my question ... do I´ve to fill out the form 80? So far I just attached a german and an australian police check .... 
Thanks


----------



## Ghostride

GermanNurse said:


> Hey you ... I´ve a question but first I´ve to say that this is a great forum
> Now to my question ... do I´ve to fill out the form 80? So far I just attached a german and an australian police check ....
> Thanks


Hi there, welcome to the forum.
Well, not everyone is asked for form 80, it depends upon the CO. however, it would be advisable to fill one up and keep it ready, just in case. In some cases we have already seen that a link appears on ur evisa portal to attach the form 80. In which case, u need to do so.
Good luck wid ur application.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## GermanNurse

Thanks for the quick reply ... will do that


----------



## tani

Status for documents changing from required to received ... Feeling good about the progress... One more question is arising in my mind... How will I get stamped my passport for 189 visa? As it is said that we no more need to travel accross the country to validiate our 189 visa then when will the stamping take place?


----------



## scorpio9

scorpio9 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got an Invite yesterday and am in the process of applying for visa.
> 
> Got a couple of doubts, for which I would like to have your guidance and suggestions.
> 
> 1) Both in ACS and in EOI, I mentioned about my work experience, for a given company ABC Pvt Ltd, as 3.9 years. In this duration, I got 2 promotions.
> 
> But, in both ACS and EOI, when I mentioned the work experience, I mentioned the FROM DATE and TO DATE correctly but only mentioned the LAST DESIGNATION that i holded in that company. Is this going to be any problem? Since it was the last highest designation I holded, so I just mentioned that designation with FROM and TO dates of when I joined and when I left that company.
> 
> 2) Now, in this instance, if at all the above is an issue, can I rectify that, by adding the multiple designations (in that same company) with different entries when filling my forms for VISA Application now?
> 
> If at all I do this, won't this create any issue for the CO, since he/she may see that, its mentioned as one in ACS/EOI but differently (detailed) in Visa application?
> 
> 3) My wife even though has worked for around 8 years, she doesn't have any payslips/bank statements to proove that. However, she does have the Experience Letters for what she has worked in. Do you think that they are sufficient to prove her work experience?
> 
> If not, then I may better not mention that she has worked, since I won't be able to produce her bankstatements or pay slips. Does this create any issue for the CO?
> 
> 4) I've receive an TRN number. Can I use this to go for Medicals and PCC?
> 
> Thanks


Guys,

Request you to comment on the above. Am waiting to fill the Visa app and am blocked because of this.

Thanks


----------



## tenten

GermanNurse said:


> Thanks for the quick reply ... will do that


Hie GermanNurse.

When did you lodge your application?


----------



## superm

scorpio9 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Got an Invite yesterday and am in the process of applying for visa.
> 
> Got a couple of doubts, for which I would like to have your guidance and suggestions.
> 
> 1) Both in ACS and in EOI, I mentioned about my work experience, for a given company ABC Pvt Ltd, as 3.9 years. In this duration, I got 2 promotions.
> 
> But, in both ACS and EOI, when I mentioned the work experience, I mentioned the FROM DATE and TO DATE correctly but only mentioned the LAST DESIGNATION that i holded in that company. Is this going to be any problem? Since it was the last highest designation I holded, so I just mentioned that designation with FROM and TO dates of when I joined and when I left that company.
> 
> 2) Now, in this instance, if at all the above is an issue, can I rectify that, by adding the multiple designations (in that same company) with different entries when filling my forms for VISA Application now?
> 
> If at all I do this, won't this create any issue for the CO, since he/she may see that, its mentioned as one in ACS/EOI but differently (detailed) in Visa application?
> 
> 3) My wife even though has worked for around 8 years, she doesn't have any payslips/bank statements to proove that. However, she does have the Experience Letters for what she has worked in. Do you think that they are sufficient to prove her work experience?
> 
> If not, then I may better not mention that she has worked, since I won't be able to produce her bankstatements or pay slips. Does this create any issue for the CO?
> 
> 4) I've receive an TRN number. Can I use this to go for Medicals and PCC?
> 
> Thanks


If you don't have applied for spouse points. You don't need to prove her employment. just upload basic things for her, like mentioned here


----------



## chandu_799

With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey. 

some background on my situation.....

I went to USA in 2001 and stayed their till 2007. I was just about to receive GC and then i decided to move back to India as i missed my home country mostly because of loneliness. Most of friends were shocked/surprised of my decision as almost every one desperately waits at least 10 yrs to get the GC. 

It's a different ball game in India, though social life is excellent, work environment (for senior folks) is way different. I then realized that if i have to work for next 10 yrs then i have to move elsewhere. 

I now have to take another bold decision of quitting a highly paid job (i m not enjoying the job but no complains on Pay & Benefits) in India and start in AUS from scratch. 

There will be more action in next couple of months on winding up things at home. I am planning to land in Aus around End of May or Mid of June.

Good luck for all the aspirants. I m sure the GRANT is on the way


----------



## sunil0780

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> I went to USA in 2001 and stayed their till 2007. I was just about to receive GC and then i decided to move back to India as i missed my home country mostly because of loneliness. Most of friends were shocked/surprised of my decision as almost every one desperately waits at least 10 yrs to get the GC.
> 
> It's a different ball game in India, though social life is excellent, work environment (for senior folks) is way different. I then realized that if i have to work for next 10 yrs then i have to move elsewhere.
> 
> I now have to take another bold decision of quitting a highly paid job (i m not enjoying the job but no complains on Pay & Benefits) in India and start in AUS from scratch.
> 
> There will be more action in next couple of months on winding up things at home. I am planning to land in Aus around End of May or Mid of June.
> 
> Good luck for all the aspirants. I m sure the GRANT is on the way


Best of Luck for new Move :clap2:


----------



## amitarno24

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> I went to USA in 2001 and stayed their till 2007. I was just about to receive GC and then i decided to move back to India as i missed my home country mostly because of loneliness. Most of friends were shocked/surprised of my decision as almost every one desperately waits at least 10 yrs to get the GC.
> 
> It's a different ball game in India, though social life is excellent, work environment (for senior folks) is way different. I then realized that if i have to work for next 10 yrs then i have to move elsewhere.
> 
> I now have to take another bold decision of quitting a highly paid job (i m not enjoying the job but no complains on Pay & Benefits) in India and start in AUS from scratch.
> 
> There will be more action in next couple of months on winding up things at home. I am planning to land in Aus around End of May or Mid of June.
> 
> Good luck for all the aspirants. I m sure the GRANT is on the way


Congratulations!!!
http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/clap2.gif
__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=31 Jan||CO=?


----------



## amitarno24

tani said:


> Status for documents changing from required to received ... Feeling good about the progress... One more question is arising in my mind... How will I get stamped my passport for 189 visa? As it is said that we no more need to travel accross the country to validiate our 189 visa then when will the stamping take place?


You don't need the stamp on the passport. The 189 visa is paper visa. All you need is your passport and a printout of your visa grant letter to enter Australia. However, if you still need to get a visa stamp on the passport, you need to pay a fees of 70 $AUD and get it done. Check out the following link. About your visa


----------



## sukhnav

chandu_799 said:


> With god's grace, received the golden email this morning. Many thanks for all the forum members whose valuable advises helped me throughout the journey.
> 
> some background on my situation.....
> 
> I went to USA in 2001 and stayed their till 2007. I was just about to receive GC and then i decided to move back to India as i missed my home country mostly because of loneliness. Most of friends were shocked/surprised of my decision as almost every one desperately waits at least 10 yrs to get the GC.
> 
> It's a different ball game in India, though social life is excellent, work environment (for senior folks) is way different. I then realized that if i have to work for next 10 yrs then i have to move elsewhere.
> 
> I now have to take another bold decision of quitting a highly paid job (i m not enjoying the job but no complains on Pay & Benefits) in India and start in AUS from scratch.
> 
> There will be more action in next couple of months on winding up things at home. I am planning to land in Aus around End of May or Mid of June.
> 
> Good luck for all the aspirants. I m sure the GRANT is on the way



Congrats Dear,

Plz Update your signature.....

Regards,


----------



## sukhnav

tani said:


> Status for documents changing from required to received ... Feeling good about the progress... One more question is arising in my mind... How will I get stamped my passport for 189 visa? As it is said that we no more need to travel accross the country to validiate our 189 visa then when will the stamping take place?



Hi Dear,

No need to Stamp a visa onto your passport. Since this is e-visa and you can check it online here

Request you to put your timeline ....

Regards,


----------



## subhadipbose

I have got a "*G*",
I have got a "*R*",
I have got an "*A*",
I have got a "*N*",
I have got a "*T*"

I just can't explain in words what i am going through right now......Thanks to all of you and this forum. You have always helped me with such useful suggestions and without you this wouldn't have been such a smooth ride. *THANKS a TON !!!!!!!!!!*

lane: lane: lane: lane:


----------



## ramoz

Congrats... When are you planning to fly?

Rams


----------



## slagozzz

subhadipbose said:


> I have got a "G",
> I have got a "R",
> I have got an "A",
> I have got a "N",
> I have got a "T"
> 
> I just can't explain in words what i am going through right now......Thanks to all of you and this forum. You have always helped me with such useful suggestions and without you this wouldn't have been such a smooth ride. THANKS a TON !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> lane: lane: lane: lane:


Congrates .......


----------



## subhadipbose

slagozzz said:


> Congrates .......


Thanks !!!


----------



## slagozzz

subhadipbose said:


> Thanks !!!


When and where are you planning to move?


----------



## rks890

Congrats to pomperth and subhadipbose...


----------



## deepuz

I'm also joining this club as I have applied for my 190 visa on 2nd Feb...


----------



## slagozzz

deepuz said:


> I'm also joining this club as I have applied for my 190 visa on 2nd Feb...


Welcome here. From which state u got nomination?


----------



## naseefoz

Dear Expats,
Today I got a mail from my CO asking for some additional info.
He asked for 
super annuation docs, 
tax docs,
salary slips
PCC,
form80
form 1221.

The problem is for my past two employers, I was not under the tax slab,so i was not given the tax documents.

What shall i do now?

Providing the salary slips will be suffice?

Please reply.


----------



## Janneeyrre

naseefoz said:


> Dear Expats,
> Today I got a mail from my CO asking for some additional info.
> He asked for
> super annuation docs,
> tax docs,
> salary slips
> PCC,
> form80
> form 1221.
> 
> The problem is for my past two employers, I was not under the tax slab,so i was not given the tax documents.
> 
> What shall i do now?
> 
> Providing the salary slips will be suffice?
> 
> Please reply.


Not under tax slabs, what do you mean by that?
All employers are required to provide you with payslips and a group certificate. 
If you worked as "cash in hand" job or without any documentation, it's as good as not working there. 

Things you could do:

Ask your employers to get you payslips for that period
Ask them for the super and tax proof
Also explain your employers that word of mouth doesn't count as proof.

And oh a good tip from a post from our forum member eldoisaac
It would add value if you can get a letter from your previous employer stating that the salary was being paid in cash and that no payslips were issued


----------



## GermanNurse

tenten said:


> Hie GermanNurse.
> 
> When did you lodge your application?


Hey you ... same day I got my Invitation ... so that would be the 21-01-13


----------



## Mavrick

pomperth said:


> Visa granted yesterday.... Yes, a saturday, i couldn't believe it was a Saturday when it came through! Two days after I got the last document through and emailed it over.
> 
> Life can finally begin!
> 
> Good luck to all xxxxx


Congratulations on your grant :clap2:


----------



## deepuz

slagozzz said:


> Welcome here. From which state u got nomination?


ACT (Canberra)


----------



## slagozzz

deepuz said:


> ACT (Canberra)


Occupation?


----------



## subhadipbose

rks890 said:


> Congrats to pomperth and subhadipbose...


Thanks rks890 !!!


----------



## subhadipbose

slagozzz said:


> When and where are you planning to move?


I'll have to move to victoria and most probably in melbourne since i got nominated by VIC.


----------



## slagozzz

subhadipbose said:


> I'll have to move to victoria and most probably in melbourne since i got nominated by VIC.


Do u think that it is possible to move in other state rather than vic as this nomination is only a moral obligation and no legal action will be taken against you?


----------



## alireza_sh

naseefoz said:


> Dear Expats,
> Today I got a mail from my CO asking for some additional info.
> He asked for
> super annuation docs,
> tax docs,
> salary slips
> PCC,
> form80
> form 1221.
> 
> The problem is for my past two employers, I was not under the tax slab,so i was not given the tax documents.
> 
> What shall i do now?
> 
> Providing the salary slips will be suffice?
> 
> Please reply.


What's your occupation?


----------



## maximusstreuous

Hi any one lodged visa application on or after 10th December got a CO yet. 
I called up DIAC last week. They were saying there is significant delay in CO allocation.
I could see some ppl are getting grant and CO allocated in 3rd Dec. 
does anyone have any info??


----------



## topazz2511

chandu_799 said:


> The one that you have is more than enough. BTW, do you have consolidated mark sheet? transcript?


Hi Chandu-799,
Yes u have all transcripts(marksheets)

Topazz


----------



## alireza_sh

subhadipbose said:


> Thanks rks890 !!!


congrats mate
Can you let us know what documents did the Co ask u to provide
?


----------



## rks890

Hi everyone...


Finally the long wait comes to an end....finally yes finallly got my grant letter today evening.....

Thanks to each and evry forum members for contributing your views and helping whenevr required...

Wish i knew about this forum before i filed my visa, could have saved my 3500AUD as agent fees

But at end all worth it..

Will try my best to answer any questions which you have.


For all those fellow members those who are waiting for grant hang in there ... Its not too far before you get yours... :humble:


too much of typing guys ...beer time now

Last but not the least 

Kick to MOC  for taking soo long to finalize meds and :kiss: to my CO for the visa grant...
(KRK style)


Regards,
rks890


----------



## Colombo

Hi Guys,

Need a help.

I have lodged my application on 29th Jan...My score is 60... targeting for 261112 Systems Analyst this is for 189...

Please let me know do I have a chance or how long do I have to wait....

Cheers

XXXXX


----------



## spin123

Colombo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need a help.
> 
> I have lodged my application on 29th Jan...My score is 60... targeting for 261112 Systems Analyst this is for 189...
> 
> Please let me know do I have a chance or how long do I have to wait....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXXXX


Hi Colombo,

Unfortunately the Occupation Ceiling for Business/Systems Analyst is 1800 and it was almost full as of 31 Dec 2012. 

However if there are still places available you should most probably receive an invitation in the next round.

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## lucky14

Hello everyone, anyone has got CO from team 33 Brisbane??
I jsut got a mail today morning that we have been assigned co from team 33 Brisbane..and he has asked for pcc, medicals, and form 80 all together, and not in cuts..in 28days..
Does it means that he wont ask for more documents? How much time it takes currentely if your medicals gets reffered?


----------



## sudip63

Migrator said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking into the "Apply VISA" section and saw this:-
> 
> "An invitation has been issued to apply for this visa. This invitation is valid for 60 days from the date of issue."
> 
> Does this mean that I have to submit PCC and Medicals before 60 days or it just says that I have to pay the fees and then afterwards I will be given time to do the PCC and Meds ??


That means you got 60 days to apply and after that you have 28 days to attach the document after the application date


----------



## Colombo

Thanks mate...

Any idea of .. when and how much will be selected in NEXT round....


----------



## spin123

Colombo said:


> Thanks mate...
> 
> Any idea of .. when and how much will be selected in NEXT round....


The next round should be on 18th Feb or 4th March. For the no of invitations of course, you should check SkillSelect

Hopefully they don't reduce the no of invitations


----------



## tshanmuganathan

ALL THE BEST SUBHADIP FOR YOUR TRAVEL !  

Enjoy and haffun !


----------



## ramoz

rks890 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> 
> Finally the long wait comes to an end....finally yes finallly got my grant letter today evening.....
> 
> Thanks to each and evry forum members for contributing your views and helping whenevr required...
> 
> Wish i knew about this forum before i filed my visa, could have saved my 3500AUD as agent fees
> 
> But at end all worth it..
> 
> Will try my best to answer any questions which you have.
> 
> 
> For all those fellow members those who are waiting for grant hang in there ... Its not too far before you get yours... :humble:
> 
> 
> too much of typing guys ...beer time now
> 
> Last but not the least
> 
> Kick to MOC  for taking soo long to finalize meds and :kiss: to my CO for the visa grant...
> (KRK style)
> 
> 
> Regards,
> rks890


Congrats rks... The long awaiting grant finally in your hands.. Cheer up have a blasting party tonight. :cheer2::tea:


----------



## slagozzz

rks890 said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> Finally the long wait comes to an end....finally yes finallly got my grant letter today evening.....
> 
> Thanks to each and evry forum members for contributing your views and helping whenevr required...
> 
> Wish i knew about this forum before i filed my visa, could have saved my 3500AUD as agent fees
> 
> But at end all worth it..
> 
> Will try my best to answer any questions which you have.
> 
> For all those fellow members those who are waiting for grant hang in there ... Its not too far before you get yours... :humble:
> 
> too much of typing guys ...beer time now
> 
> Last but not the least
> 
> Kick to MOC  for taking soo long to finalize meds and :kiss: to my CO for the visa grant...
> (KRK style)
> 
> Regards,
> rks890


Congratulation .......


----------



## raghuraman

lucky14 said:


> Hello everyone, anyone has got CO from team 33 Brisbane??
> I jsut got a mail today morning that we have been assigned co from team 33 Brisbane..and he has asked for pcc, medicals, and form 80 all together, and not in cuts..in 28days..
> Does it means that he wont ask for more documents? How much time it takes currentely if your medicals gets reffered?


Hello,

Its the similar scenario for me as well, that count of 28 days is just few days away. 
Btw its the same team for me and the initials are AM, for U?
Could U pls share Ur timeline?

Cheers and Good Luck!

Congratulations for the Grant holders!!
Happy for all of U!!


----------



## lucky14

raghuraman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Its the similar scenario for me as well, that count of 28 days is just few days away.
> Btw its the same team for me and the initials are AM, for U?
> Could U pls share Ur timeline?
> 
> Cheers and Good Luck!
> 
> Congratulations for the Grant holders!!
> Happy for all of U!!


Ok raguraman, well, my co name with J. She said to upload all documents at one time and not in cuts..she asked for pcc, medicals, and form 80, and passport copies again, as she cant see the scanned cone properly.What abt you? pls keep in touch

my timeline, eoi sub 5th nov 2012, application lidged with visa 190, wd SA SS 5th Jan 2013. Co assigned today 4th feb 2013, pcc South Korea uploaded, PCC India in process since 3wks, medicals, planning this weekend.


----------



## raghuraman

lucky14 said:


> Ok raguraman, well, my co name with J. She said to upload all documents at one time and not in cuts..she asked for pcc, medicals, and form 80, and passport copies again, as she cant see the scanned cone properly.What abt you? pls keep in touch
> 
> my timeline, eoi sub 5th nov 2012, application lidged with visa 190, wd SA SS 5th Jan 2013. Co assigned today 4th feb 2013, pcc South Korea uploaded, PCC India in process since 3wks, medicals, planning this weekend.


My CO asked for PCC, meds, and Forms 80 & 1221, and yeah all in one mail and not it splits. So he mentioned he will get back to me on the 28th day once after receiving all the 4 docs. 
Good Luck for Ur Meds and PCC..
Cheers


----------



## Kundu13

Hi Guys , I got my grant mail on 2nd feb, it was the first thing in the morning , i couldn't believe it for like 5 minutes as i never had any clue of CO assign, Got the grant directly , CO didnt ask for any docs as all were pre uploaded. Thanks guys for all the support .

Waiting for a very dear friend to get the grant , then the party will begin.


----------



## GermanNurse

sudip63 said:


> That means you got 60 days to apply and after that you have 28 days to attach the document after the application date


Do I understand that right, I have 28 days to attach all the required documents?


----------



## fivetd

You have 28 days after CO is assigned.
But if it takes longer for some docs than you can send them proof that you are in the process of obtaining that specific document.


----------



## omarau

hi all,
does status changing from required to received mean that I have a CO assigned? also some docs names changed to "BF" what does that mean?


----------



## alireza_sh

raghuraman said:


> My CO asked for PCC, meds, and Forms 80 & 1221, and yeah all in one mail and not it splits. So he mentioned he will get back to me on the 28th day once after receiving all the 4 docs.
> Good Luck for Ur Meds and PCC..
> Cheers


Hi,
Could u please tell me what documents did the CO ask you for the Work Experience?


----------



## omarau

woooohoooooooooooooo

got my visa granted just now ))) im so happpy thanks for you all for supporting me through this ......... 

kostya i really hope ur next ur the only one I know who has been waiting longer than me for this good luck buddy


----------



## HannahSibson

Guys i need help on my PCC...me and my hubby are staying in bangalore from past 2 years however we are from kerala. Both of us have the passports issued from kerala. Now to apply pcc where should i apply? in bangalore or in Kerala? If i apply in bangalore what can be the delay? What if i apply from kerala ( how long it may take considering passports are issued 5 years back) since my passport address says my home town address? Please suggest...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## findraj

Hannnah, you must take it from Bangalore.


----------



## superm

findraj said:


> Hannnah, you must take it from Bangalore.


hey Raj - Done with scanning and collecting?


----------



## findraj

superm said:


> hey Raj - Done with scanning and collecting?


Yup just double checking and all


----------



## Mathew26

HannahSibson said:


> Guys i need help on my PCC...me and my hubby are staying in bangalore from past 2 years however we are from kerala. Both of us have the passports issued from kerala. Now to apply pcc where should i apply? in bangalore or in Kerala? If i apply in bangalore what can be the delay? What if i apply from kerala ( how long it may take considering passports are issued 5 years back) since my passport address says my home town address? Please suggest...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi Hannah,

I too from kerala and I am staying in bangalore past 8 years. My passport issued 5 years back. Jan 1st week I applied for PCC in Kerala. You can visit passport gov india website, select the passport office which is issued your passport, then fill the details for PCC, after wards, it shows passport seva kendra which your area comes under. Take an appointment and go on that particular time. 

I have done the above said, and I got my PCC within 30 mnts from Passport Seva Kendra. Please mention your present address and pemanent address as kerala only, which is printed in passport. Hope that address is still valid for you.

Hope this help..


----------



## HannahSibson

findraj said:


> Hannnah, you must take it from Bangalore.


I dont know how long it is gonna take if i apply frm bangalore... Heard that there will b a delay if my passport is from different place..any clue about this?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## HannahSibson

Mathew26 said:


> Hi Hannah,
> 
> I too from kerala and I am staying in bangalore past 8 years. My passport issued 5 years back. Jan 1st week I applied for PCC in Kerala. You can visit passport gov india website, select the passport office which is issued your passport, then fill the details for PCC, after wards, it shows passport seva kendra which your area comes under. Take an appointment and go on that particular time.
> 
> I have done the above said, and I got my PCC within 30 mnts from Passport Seva Kendra. Please mention your present address and pemanent address as kerala only, which is printed in passport. Hope that address is still valid for you.
> 
> Hope this help..


Yes this is what i was planning.. Thanks a lot for this info Mathew. So its obvious that it is possible to apply from kerala is it? And another thing my passport is frm tvm and hubby's is from cochin. they will give it on hand on the same day of appointment?in PCC will they mention any address?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Mathew26

Hi Hannah,

Please see the 2 comments above... Hope that help


----------



## Mathew26

HannahSibson said:


> Yes this is what i was planning.. Thanks a lot for this info Mathew. So its obvious that it is possible to apply from kerala is it? And another thing my passport is frm tvm and hubby's is from cochin. they will give it on hand on the same day of appointment?in PCC will they mention any address?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



They will give it on the same day... They will provide a letter as well as a seal on your passport.You have to do it separately. I am from Kannur and my wife is from palakkad. We have done it separately with diff passport seva kendra. There will not be any address on the certificate. There will be Name S/o your father name holder of Indian passport " passport number" Issued at passport offcie name, passport issue date. Then there will be passport office seal and contact details.


----------



## HannahSibson

Mathew26 said:


> They will give it on the same day... They will provide a letter as well as a seal on your passport.You have to do it separately. I am from Kannur and my wife is from palakkad. We have done it separately with diff passport seva kendra. There will not be any address on the certificate. There will be Name S/o your father name holder of Indian passport " passport number" Issued at passport offcie name, passport issue date. Then there will be passport office seal and contact details.


Ok thanks a lot... So i am going to apply it from kerala ....

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## slagozzz

Kundu13 said:


> Hi Guys , I got my grant mail on 2nd feb, it was the first thing in the morning , i couldn't believe it for like 5 minutes as i never had any clue of CO assign, Got the grant directly , CO didnt ask for any docs as all were pre uploaded. Thanks guys for all the support .
> 
> Waiting for a very dear friend to get the grant , then the party will begin.


Can u please give us some detail? In your e-visa portal is there any kind of recommended document that you did not mention in your visa application? (such as I did not mention that I have Australian working experience but there is recommended document for evidence of Australian experience). Also please mention your occupation, from where you have lodged your application (in Australia or abroad)?


----------



## Sia

Congrats to all granted guys,

Is there any condition written on your labels or through your grant notices?

Cheers





Points: 60| EOI submitted: 1 Dec. 2012| WA SS app: 9 Jan 2013| Invitation: 15 Jan. 2013| 190 lodged: 16 Jan 2013| Ack and Bridging Visa: 16 Jan 2013| CO: :ranger:


----------



## sach_1213

Hi expats, after a month of telephonic enquiry, the guys from australian embassy came to my office for physical enquiry. As i am a businessman, i was damn sure they will come n they did exactly what i was thinking. It was a nervous but good enquiry and hope all goes well from this point.


----------



## sach_1213

Hi expats, after a month of telephonic enquiry, the guys from australian embassy came to my office for physical enquiry. As i am a businessman, i was damn sure they will come n they did exactly what i was thinking. It was a nervous but good enquiry and hope all goes well from this point.


----------



## zakisaleem18

Mathew26 said:


> Hi Hannah,
> 
> I too from kerala and I am staying in bangalore past 8 years. My passport issued 5 years back. Jan 1st week I applied for PCC in Kerala. You can visit passport gov india website, select the passport office which is issued your passport, then fill the details for PCC, after wards, it shows passport seva kendra which your area comes under. Take an appointment and go on that particular time.
> 
> I have done the above said, and I got my PCC within 30 mnts from Passport Seva Kendra. Please mention your present address and pemanent address as kerala only, which is printed in passport. Hope that address is still valid for you.
> 
> Hope this help..


Hi hannah..

Pls note dat my wife also has her kerala address n i applied 4 pcc on 23rd jan n are collecting hers today from rpo bangalore. We too frm bangalore. Its simple
go to www.passportindia.com. Apply pcc online. No nee to take appointment 4 this. After applying print the arn form am go to psk within bangalore. Make sure to provide ur current bangalore address n also make sure which police station is in your jurisdiction. This is a must while applying for pcc too. As far as docs. Show proof of bangalore current address n address u lived for last one yr. 
1. Current passport copy
2. Marriage certificate if required.
3. Id proof an card or passport or 10th mark sheet.
4. Address proof show atleast more than one doc with ur or hubby name: company letter head, rental agreement, bsnl bill, joint bank ac with current address or gass bill orany other govt. Doc. If skowing bills atleast show last 3 months and the first month bill.

Once u goto psk they will finallt provide an ack letter. Next day police frm jurosdiction ll call. Provide same doc as provided in psk. He will tell some forms to fill. Within 3 weeks u shud get msg to collect pcc from rpo or psk. Go and collect with the ack letter n passport as they stamp pcc on passport too. Hope this helped.
Rgds
Zak

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Expat Forum


----------



## superm

sach_1213 said:


> Hi expats, after a month of telephonic enquiry, the guys from australian embassy came to my office for physical enquiry. As i am a businessman, i was damn sure they will come n they did exactly what i was thinking. It was a nervous but good enquiry and hope all goes well from this point.


Thats great if went well - coz that seems like the last step. Hope you get your grant quickly!


----------



## omarau

Sia said:


> Congrats to all granted guys,
> 
> Is there any condition written on your labels or through your grant notices?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points: 60| EOI submitted: 1 Dec. 2012| WA SS app: 9 Jan 2013| Invitation: 15 Jan. 2013| 190 lodged: 16 Jan 2013| Ack and Bridging Visa: 16 Jan 2013| CO: :ranger:


the only thing that is written next to conditions in my grant letter is "NIL"


----------



## Sia

omarau said:


> the only thing that is written next to conditions in my grant letter is "NIL"




Well done and Congrats my friend,

It Probably means you have the most important right of a permanent resident besides of the other rights and it's work and live indefinitely all over the continent.

Cheers,


----------



## slagozzz

omarau said:


> the only thing that is written next to conditions in my grant letter is "NIL"


Pleased to know. Great.......


----------



## subhadipbose

omarau said:


> woooohoooooooooooooo
> 
> got my visa granted just now ))) im so happpy thanks for you all for supporting me through this .........
> 
> kostya i really hope ur next ur the only one I know who has been waiting longer than me for this good luck buddy


Congratulations !!!


----------



## Maddy27

subhadipbose said:


> I have got a "*G*",
> I have got a "*R*",
> I have got an "*A*",
> I have got a "*N*",
> I have got a "*T*"
> 
> I just can't explain in words what i am going through right now......Thanks to all of you and this forum. You have always helped me with such useful suggestions and without you this wouldn't have been such a smooth ride. *THANKS a TON !!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> lane: lane: lane: lane:


Congrats Mate! This is great news:clap2::clap2: Good luck for the move


----------



## subhadipbose

omarau said:


> woooohoooooooooooooo
> 
> got my visa granted just now ))) im so happpy thanks for you all for supporting me through this .........
> 
> kostya i really hope ur next ur the only one I know who has been waiting longer than me for this good luck buddy


Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## subhadipbose

omarau said:


> the only thing that is written next to conditions in my grant letter is "NIL"


Same for me and my spouse


----------



## subhadipbose

Sunny27 said:


> Congrats Mate! This is great news:clap2::clap2: Good luck for the move


Thanks Sunny !!!


----------



## raghuraman

omarau said:


> the only thing that is written next to conditions in my grant letter is "NIL"


Many Many Congratulations to you and i know its been a real test of patience and U deserve it. Good Luck and celebrate it!!


----------



## raghuraman

subhadipbose said:


> Congratulations !!!


Congratulations to you!!...Good Luck and CheerS!!


----------



## iSamurai

Hi all,

Here's my status so far:

Originally I applied for the 885 visa in December (which they stopped offering at the end of last year). I only got my skills assessment back in January which meant they invalidated my application (glad they refunded). The reason was because I need to have received the assessment results prior to lodging. So I had to apply again, but this time the 189 SkillSelect visa.

I was originally sceptical with the invitation system so hence I rushed it with the 885. But after receiving the invalid application email on 31/1/13, I lodged my EOI on the same date (took me 5 minutes). I thought I was going to wait forever but after reading a number of forums and the monthly report on the DIAC website, you're pretty much going to get an invite in the upcoming round (twice a month) if your score is above 65 points. On 4/2/13 I received my invitation (was so happy) I completed the application straightaway, uploaded all the documents they need and now I'm waiting to be assigned a CO!

Also, I did my Ielts, police check, medical exam and the rest already with the 885. I just need to ask the CO if I can reuse my medical exam.

Now just waiting for the CO... good luck everybody


----------



## luckyali111

Hi All,

Today after 4 months of climbing the High Tension wire, i was successfully able to reach the peak of Mt. Everest. Yes, finaly the golden mail is there in my mail box. Grant letter.

Thank you so much to all of you for keeping me sane and updated during this tedious and tiring journey.


----------



## AnkitPune

luckyali111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today after 4 months of climbing the High Tension wire, i was successfully able to reach the peak of Mt. Everest. Yes, finaly the golden mail is there in my mail box. Grant letter.
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you for keeping me sane and updated during this tedious and tiring journey.


Congratulations on the Grant  Great news


----------



## sukhnav

luckyali111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today after 4 months of climbing the High Tension wire, i was successfully able to reach the peak of Mt. Everest. Yes, finaly the golden mail is there in my mail box. Grant letter.
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you for keeping me sane and updated during this tedious and tiring journey.


Dear Lucky,

Great News and Congrats......

Please let me know when u did ur medical and when it Finalised...

Regards,


----------



## tani

Hi everyone,
Can anyone tell what documents need to be uploaded as the evidence of health? Should I upload the receipt of the appointment ? Will that be enough or what else?


----------



## Kostya

omarau said:


> woooohoooooooooooooo
> 
> got my visa granted just now ))) im so happpy thanks for you all for supporting me through this .........
> 
> kostya i really hope ur next ur the only one I know who has been waiting longer than me for this good luck buddy


Hey Omarau!

Heartiest congrats!!!! Happy for you! Wish you a smooth and pleasant journey!

Eagerly waiting for my turn!

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Janneeyrre

tani said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can anyone tell what documents need to be uploaded as the evidence of health? Should I upload the receipt of the appointment ? Will that be enough or what else?


Medical tests or its receipt counts as proof of health requirements. 

If I had to reply the case officer in an email I would also mention the name of the doctor with clinic name and address and all other contact details.


----------



## VVV

luckyali111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today after 4 months of climbing the High Tension wire, i was successfully able to reach the peak of Mt. Everest. Yes, finaly the golden mail is there in my mail box. Grant letter.
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you for keeping me sane and updated during this tedious and tiring journey.


Congratz Lucky...All the very best!!!!! :clap2:lane:


----------



## amitarno24

luckyali111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today after 4 months of climbing the High Tension wire, i was successfully able to reach the peak of Mt. Everest. Yes, finaly the golden mail is there in my mail box. Grant letter.
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you for keeping me sane and updated during this tedious and tiring journey.


Congratulations!!!!
__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=31 Jan||CO=?


----------



## shabanasafa

luckyali111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today after 4 months of climbing the High Tension wire, i was successfully able to reach the peak of Mt. Everest. Yes, finaly the golden mail is there in my mail box. Grant letter.
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you for keeping me sane and updated during this tedious and tiring journey.


Congrats !!!


----------



## Ghostride

luckyali111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today after 4 months of climbing the High Tension wire, i was successfully able to reach the peak of Mt. Everest. Yes, finaly the golden mail is there in my mail box. Grant letter.
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you for keeping me sane and updated during this tedious and tiring journey.


Oh, many congratulations mate !!!! Enjoy the moment. Good luck for ur journey.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Arjey

Hi All, 
I lodged my application on 30th Dec and uploaded documents and PCCs for self and spouse. I have not heard back from the authorities haven't received any acknowledgement mail. 

My queries are: 
How soon do we get the ack mail? 
Time taken for allocating CO?
Should I go ahead with my medicals or wait for the CO ?

Thanks

IELTS:7|ANSZCO261112| EOI 189(65): 04/12/12 | Invitation: 17/12/11 | Applied: 30/12/12 | PCC: Uploaded (UK, DE, SE, IND): 21/01/13 | Med: Pending | ACK: Waiting | CO: Waiting


----------



## VVV

Arjey said:


> Hi All,
> I lodged my application on 30th Dec and uploaded documents and PCCs for self and spouse. I have not heard back from the authorities haven't received any acknowledgement mail.
> 
> My queries are:
> How soon do we get the ack mail?
> Time taken for allocating CO?
> Should I go ahead with my medicals or wait for the CO ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> IELTS:7|ANSZCO261112| EOI 189(65): 04/12/12 | Invitation: 17/12/11 | Applied: 30/12/12 | PCC: Uploaded (UK, DE, SE, IND): 21/01/13 | Med: Pending | ACK: Waiting | CO: Waiting


Hi Arjey, Well, the acknowledgement mail comes within 3-7 days. However, some people have never got the acknowledgement...You can check with DIAC using your TRN number. 

The CO allocation takes 7-8 weeks and yes you can go ahead with your medicals before the CO allocation. Good Luck!


----------



## shabanasafa

Waiting for tomorrow


----------



## FuBU

shabanasafa said:


> Waiting for tomorrow


What's special tomorrow?


----------



## shabanasafa

FuBU said:


> What's special tomorrow?


Nothing special.. hope to receive sum mail from the CO ...


----------



## sach_1213

lucky14 said:


> Hello everyone, anyone has got CO from team 33 Brisbane??
> I jsut got a mail today morning that we have been assigned co from team 33 Brisbane..and he has asked for pcc, medicals, and form 80 all together, and not in cuts..in 28days..
> Does it means that he wont ask for more documents? How much time it takes currentely if your medicals gets reffered?


Join http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/140165-co-team-33-join.html


----------



## melbdream

Good luck


----------



## superm

luckyali111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today after 4 months of climbing the High Tension wire, i was successfully able to reach the peak of Mt. Everest. Yes, finaly the golden mail is there in my mail box. Grant letter.
> 
> Thank you so much to all of you for keeping me sane and updated during this tedious and tiring journey.


Congrats man! Party sharty :clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## subhadipbose

sach_1213 said:


> Join http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/140165-co-team-33-join.html


Hey even I had my CO allocated from Team 33 Brisbane.


----------



## umesh

Hello all,
CO allocated today


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi all,

If I do the Health check. Do they give the result to me?

Regards,


----------



## FuBU

shabanasafa said:


> Nothing special.. hope to receive sum mail from the CO ...


InshaAllah..... Its 3 months and still waiting for me.... InshaAllah soon.....


----------



## anishk06

umesh said:


> Hello all,
> CO allocated today


Hi Umesh,
How you came to know that CO allocated, did they asked any new docs?


----------



## raaj

Hi Folks,

one quick question please.
What am I supposed to upload against health evidence? Because the medical and X-Ray reports are supposed to be uploaded to eHealth system by doctors themselves. And if I have to upload the Invoice I got from them, what will be the selection in the dropdown while uploading?

please advice.


----------



## superm

raaj said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> one quick question please.
> What am I supposed to upload against health evidence? Because the medical and X-Ray reports are supposed to be uploaded to eHealth system by doctors themselves. And if I have to upload the Invoice I got from them, what will be the selection in the dropdown while uploading?
> 
> please advice.


If this is asked from CO - send him through mail and upload the same under any relevant category - stating proof of getting meds done.


----------



## umesh

anishk06 said:


> Hi Umesh,
> How you came to know that CO allocated, did they asked any new docs?


Yes co asked for pcc & medical by email


----------



## ils2_fly

umesh said:


> Hello all,
> CO allocated today


Congrats Umesh! It's a great news. Hope we will see ur grant news very soon.

Best wishes man!


----------



## super

Congrats Umesh. I also applied on the same date and still waiting for CO.


----------



## GermanNurse

fivetd said:


> You have 28 days after CO is assigned.
> But if it takes longer for some docs than you can send them proof that you are in the process of obtaining that specific document.


Thank you!!


----------



## vimal190

Hi All,

Anybody who applied around 27 Nov still waiting for CO? I am still waiting and it is driving me crazy, my medical is also not finalized, I wrote an email to health strategies on thursday no reply so far.


Regards,


----------



## ksivasarana

Same here...applied on Dec 01 and still waiting for allocation of CO with fingers crossed. I sent mail to health department and processing department last week, still no reply. I tried reaching them over phone but no one answers the call.


----------



## permutation

ksivasarana said:


> Same here...applied on Dec 01 and still waiting for allocation of CO with fingers crossed. I sent mail to health department and processing department last week, still no reply. I tried reaching them over phone but no one answers the call.


Are your links to organize medical checks still there in eVisa?


----------



## sajid021

Dear experts and fellows

I have submitted for nsw ss on 1st feb. Total no of dependent i wrote is 1 i.e for wife only. But now i want to include my mother in application as she lives with me. If i update it in EOI then how to communicate this to nsw in this stage. 

Pls help
Sajid


----------



## bruvva74

My application went in this week. One of the kind forum members advised that currently about 7-9 weeks wait to be allocated a CO at the minute.

Steve


----------



## Ghostride

bruvva74 said:


> My application went in this week. One of the kind forum members advised that currently about 7-9 weeks wait to be allocated a CO at the minute.
> 
> Steve


Yup, thats right. But I guess I also mentioned that this is the longest that it may take. U could possibly get one before this. Good Luck!

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## superm

Ghostride said:


> Yup, thats right. But I guess I also mentioned that this is the longest that it may take. U could possibly get one before this. Good Luck!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


up quite early - or have not slept at all?


----------



## Ghostride

superm said:


> up quite early - or have not slept at all?


Well I have to get up at 5am daily to go to work.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## flast771

vimal190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody who applied around 27 Nov still waiting for CO? I am still waiting and it is driving me crazy, my medical is also not finalized, I wrote an email to health strategies on thursday no reply so far.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Many congradulations to people who recently got case officers working on their cases and those who received grants 

I also applied on 3rd Dec and still did not get any formal communication from a CO. I did call DIAC few weeks back and was told that I was assigned a CO from Adelaid Team 2 a week before and should wait a week or two to receive any communication.

Anyway I do not know who my CO is yet, and I haven't got any email. Guess I just have to wait till the case officer contact some day... They do say that the processing time is 12 months. Still it's been only 2 months since the application date.


----------



## ksivasarana

permutation said:


> Are your links to organize medical checks still there in eVisa?


No I don't find this link under "eVisa".


----------



## Ghostride

flast771 said:


> Many congradulations to people who recently got case officers working on their cases and those who received grants
> 
> I also applied on 3rd Dec and still did not get any formal communication from a CO. I did call DIAC few weeks back and was told that I was assigned a CO from Adelaid Team 2 a week before and should wait a week or two to receive any communication.
> 
> Anyway I do not know who my CO is yet, and I haven't got any email. Guess I just have to wait till the case officer contact some day... They do say that the processing time is 12 months. Still it's been only 2 months since the application date.


If you have already uploaded all your docs and your meds have been finalised, you may not hear from your CO at all. Probably would just see the GRANT letter in your email soon.


----------



## flast771

Ghostride said:


> If you have already uploaded all your docs and your meds have been finalised, you may not hear from your CO at all. Probably would just see the GRANT letter in your email soon.


Hi GhostrideR,

I also hope so 

I've actually uploaded the docs I felt are needed in relation to my EOI claims, as soon as they became available to me. Few of the document status received to "received" only 2-3 weeks from the submission date. That seemed too soon to be done by a CO, anyway I have no idea. Everything else remained in "required" / "recommended" states that too with random date changes.

With regard to the medical, I did it at end of December in Medibank, Melbourne. After the test, panel doctor told me that there was blood in my urine detected by the dipstick test. The doctor gave me a letter and asked me to give that to my General Practitioner to do another urine test using microscopy and culture. The letter advised my GP to send the new test results to "Immigration B Case Team, Medibank Health Solutions, Melbourne" in order to make a recommendation to DIAC.

The link to arranging health examinations disappeared about 3 days after my initial examination. My GP said that the new report is OK and that he has posted it to the given address. Anyway I'm still confused about this, is my medical finalized? if not who will make the recommendation?. When I called DIAC they did told me that the medical has been received. They did not tell me the status as it is for the CO to see.

Anyway, How are your things? Hope all the success in your plans


----------



## Ghostride

flast771 said:


> Hi GhostrideR,
> 
> I also hope so
> 
> I've actually uploaded the docs I felt are needed in relation to my EOI claims, as soon as they became available to me. Few of the document status received to "received" only 2-3 weeks from the submission date. That seemed too soon to be done by a CO, anyway I have no idea. Everything else remained in "required" / "recommended" states that too with random date changes.
> 
> With regard to the medical, I did it at end of December in Medibank, Melbourne. After the test, panel doctor told me that there was blood in my urine detected by the dipstick test. The doctor gave me a letter and asked me to give that to my General Practitioner to do another urine test using microscopy and culture. The letter advised my GP to send the new test results to "Immigration B Case Team, Medibank Health Solutions, Melbourne" in order to make a recommendation to DIAC.
> 
> The link to arranging health examinations disappeared about 3 days after my initial examination. My GP said that the new report is OK and that he has posted it to the given address. Anyway I'm still confused about this, is my medical finalized? if not who will make the recommendation?. When I called DIAC they did told me that the medical has been received. They did not tell me the status as it is for the CO to see.
> 
> Anyway, How are your things? Hope all the success in your plans


If the DIAC did confirm that they have received the medicals, it should be a good sign. 

However, in my case, the docs are still in 'Requested/Recommended' stage, but I don't rely too much on the docs status for gauging the CO allocation. I did talk to the DIAC in Sydney office on Monday and found out that I wasn't allocated one yet. So, will have to keep waiting (hope to call them tomorrow) !!!

Good Luck with your application. Keep us posted.


----------



## super

Got a CO assigned today.


----------



## shabanasafa

flast771 said:


> Many congradulations to people who recently got case officers working on their cases and those who received grants
> 
> I also applied on 3rd Dec and still did not get any formal communication from a CO. I did call DIAC few weeks back and was told that I was assigned a CO from Adelaid Team 2 a week before and should wait a week or two to receive any communication.
> 
> Anyway I do not know who my CO is yet, and I haven't got any email. Guess I just have to wait till the case officer contact some day... They do say that the processing time is 12 months. Still it's been only 2 months since the application date.


 Hi,... Even i applied on december 1... still i dint get any mails from the CO.... called up DIAC and came to know CO has been allocated on Jan 17th .. team 2 Adelaide...


----------



## ramoz

hey super,

Its good to have a CO for you. Did he/she requested any documents?

-Rams


----------



## super

Thanks. Requested for Meds and PCC


----------



## xyls98

*Same here..*



raghuraman said:


> Congratulations to you!!...Good Luck and CheerS!!



It seems that we both r in similar situation.I got my CO on 20/12/12 and as per his request submitted my PCC AND MED on 28/12/12 & 02/01/13....... but my E-visa app is still not showing any update like yours('Received' on 03/02/13)


----------



## sukhnav

vimal190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody who applied around 27 Nov still waiting for CO? I am still waiting and it is driving me crazy, my medical is also not finalized, I wrote an email to health strategies on thursday no reply so far.
> 
> 
> Regards,


You should have ur CO, Check my timeline below.. You should call DIAC to confirm.. 

Regards,


----------



## panasr

lucky14 said:


> Ok raguraman, well, my co name with J. She said to upload all documents at one time and not in cuts..she asked for pcc, medicals, and form 80, and passport copies again, as she cant see the scanned cone properly.What abt you? pls keep in touch
> 
> my timeline, eoi sub 5th nov 2012, application lidged with visa 190, wd SA SS 5th Jan 2013. Co assigned today 4th feb 2013, pcc South Korea uploaded, PCC India in process since 3wks, medicals, planning this weekend.


Hello Lucky, Congrats for CO allocation. I ve applied for subclass 190 on 16th January 2013. Hoping that CO will be allocated by 15th of Feb.


----------



## panasr

super said:


> Got a CO assigned today.


Hello Super, I ve submitted my application for subcalss 190 (SA SS) on 16th of Jan 2013 and got ack letter on 23rd of Jan 13 but i ve no news about CO allocation.


----------



## Immiseek

Hey Guys!

I have a query related to Medicals. In Muscat e-health facility is not available, which means I'll have to courier medicals to DIAC. 
How much time does it take for medicals to be received in their system(considering 7 days max in courier)?
My agent is telling that mediclas sent thru courier wait in a queue at DIAC since there wud be so many cases like mine and it takes 1.5 to 2 months to receive and update in their system. I couldn't believe him, hence posting this query here

Thanks


----------



## super

Panasr, you may get one soon...


----------



## panasr

Super, I ve applied thru agent. He has not uploaded my docs on evisa and replying that he will send all the docs thru mail after allocation of CO. Please advice me is it right or it can delay the allocation of CO in my case


----------



## panasr

by mail in the above post, i mean to say e-mail


----------



## umesh

ils2_fly said:


> Congrats Umesh! It's a great news. Hope we will see ur grant news very soon.
> 
> Best wishes man!


Hmm 
thnks for ur warm wish.
Hope sooooon got grant .


----------



## slagozzz

panasr said:


> Super, I ve applied thru agent. He has not uploaded my docs on evisa and replying that he will send all the docs thru mail after allocation of CO. Please advice me is it right or it can delay the allocation of CO in my case


CO allocation will be done on time, it has no dependency with doc upload. But it is better to upload all docs and complete the Med and PCC. Many forum users have got their grant even without been allocated a CO.


----------



## umesh

super said:


> Congrats Umesh. I also applied on the same date and still waiting for CO.


Hope u will get good news. In couple of day


----------



## tenten

I do not believe him either.

A fellow forumite did medicals in South Africa using a clinic that is not eHealth enabled in early December. He got grant in Early january - Hardly 5 weeks after the date he dad medicals done. That would mean his medicals were recieved, uploaded into system and assesed within 5 weeks.


----------



## tenten

tenten said:


> I do not believe him either.
> 
> A fellow forumite did medicals in South Africa using a clinic that is not eHealth enabled in early December. He got grant in Early january - Hardly 5 weeks after the date he dad medicals done. That would mean his medicals were recieved, uploaded into system and assesed within 5 weeks.


Had just gone to confirm the dates. Medicals done 18 december - Grant 3rd January. He had lodged application in October and assigned CO towards the end of November.

So I think your agent may be exaggerating the time it takes for paper medicals to be processed. 

Having said that, it takes a while longer if medicals are referred.


----------



## Immiseek

tenten said:


> Had just gone to confirm the dates. Medicals done 18 december - Grant 3rd January. He had lodged application in October and assigned CO towards the end of November.
> 
> So I think your agent may be exaggerating the time it takes for paper medicals to be processed.
> 
> Having said that, it takes a while longer if medicals are referred.


Thanks Tenten for your prompt reply and pain taken to verify dates immediately.
It gives me a sigh of relief..


----------



## bots123

tenten said:


> I do not believe him either.
> 
> A fellow forumite did medicals in South Africa using a clinic that is not eHealth enabled in early December. He got grant in Early january - Hardly 5 weeks after the date he dad medicals done. That would mean his medicals were recieved, uploaded into system and assesed within 5 weeks.


Ten ten hie, how far with your medicals, have you heard anything yet, if you don't mind giving me your phone number ,


----------



## PARAM2

xyls98 said:


> it seems that we both r in similar situation.i got my co on 20/12/12 and as per his request submitted my pcc and med on 28/12/12 & 02/01/13....... But my e-visa app is still not showing any update like yours('received' on 03/02/13)


jan-feb lot of co go on leave


----------



## immu999

Hi, 

my employer got a call from Australian high commission today for verification. 
any idea which step is this on the overall process? when can i expect a result? 

Regards,


----------



## slagozzz

immu999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> my employer got a call from Australian high commission today for verification.
> any idea which step is this on the overall process? when can i expect a result?
> 
> Regards,


I didn't know that they call. Whom did they call, the person who certified your experience letter?


----------



## raghuraman

xyls98 said:


> It seems that we both r in similar situation.I got my CO on 20/12/12 and as per his request submitted my PCC AND MED on 28/12/12 & 02/01/13....... but my E-visa app is still not showing any update like yours('Received' on 03/02/13)


Thanks for writing. Yeah its the same situation. I also saw one more post by another buddy mentioning that CO might go on vacation on these months. My CO initials is AM, Urs? Have you tried contacting Ur CO by email or phone?. I haven't done any contact so far cause he mentioned that he will get back to me on the 28th day from the day of submitting PCC and Meds. So waiting!..Well stay in touch and looking forward everyday ..

Cheers and Regards,


----------



## immu999

slagozzz said:


> I didn't know that they call. Whom did they call, the person who certified your experience letter?


no - they call on the number which is printed on the letter head.


----------



## malthe

Hi Guys. I submitted all the documents requested by CO 50 days ago and no response from my CO yet. I called DIAC 2 weeks ago and they told that the CO may take a look by that weekend but I didn't hear anything from CO since then. Can we call the DIAC any number of times ? Will there be any impact on our Grant if we call DIAC more number of times ? Could someone suggest if I can call DIAC again ?


----------



## tenten

bots123 said:


> Ten ten hie, how far with your medicals, have you heard anything yet, if you don't mind giving me your phone number ,


I have not followed up embassy or DIAC with medicals. Thought of giving them some time - at least 5 weeks before I call asking about the state of medicals.

I will PM you other details.


----------



## tenten

malthe said:


> Hi Guys. I submitted all the documents requested by CO 50 days ago and no response from my CO yet. I called DIAC 2 weeks ago and they told that the CO may take a look by that weekend but I didn't hear anything from CO since then. Can we call the DIAC any number of times ? Will there be any impact on our Grant if we call DIAC more number of times ? Could someone suggest if I can call DIAC again ?


Its been two weeks, surely there is no harm in calling again now, considering they had promised to look at your case by that weekend. I little nudge (reminder) to the Co is ok.


----------



## mysbm70

Finally, the long waiting is over, I've got the golden email today, the whole process take exactly 5 months. Team 33, CO: KD. Thanks for all your kind assistance


----------



## mysbm70

mysbm70 said:


> Finally, the long waiting is over, I've got the golden email today, the whole process take exactly 5 months. Team 33, CO: KD. Thanks for all your kind assistance and advice from this forum.


----------



## tenten

Congratulations on the grant!

May I just know - were your meds referred?


----------



## rajivp2008

*Form 80*

How does CO decide if we need to fill a form 80? Is it based on the country of residence? I am just curious to know 

Also do usually applicants upload form 80 before requested? Or is it advisable to wait until requested.


----------



## Kevin_ind

Kevin_ind said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am new to this forum, apologies if I have posted my question in a wrong place.
> I applied for visa 189 on 28th Nov 2012 and I got the acknowledgement on the same day. However, I am still awaiting CO. I have uploaded all documents including PCC and Med.
> After lot of struggle to find an email ID to contact DIAC, I ended up calling DIAC on 5th Jan 2013. The agent who attended my call said that my case has been assigned to a CO on 2nd Jan 2013 and the CO might contact me if they need any additional documents from my end. She also mentioned that 5 weeks (CO allocation time) is just indicative and it doesn’t guarantee that a case will be assigned a CO in 5 weeks.
> Some of my questions are
> 1.I just wanted to know if there are others awaiting CO even after 8 weeks from the data of visa application.
> 2.I came across several blogs where people have been assigned CO within 5 weeks. Do DIAC prioritize the CO allocation on any parameter other than the Visa type and date of lodgment?
> 3.Should I do anything else apart from waiting PATIENTLY ?


Hi Guys,

I am posting today to share by joy and experience with all of you. 

“WE (myself and my wife) GOT OUR 189 VISA GRANT” today. :clap2:

ANZSCO 261311 - Analyst Programmer

Applied on : 28th Nov 2012 and got the Acknowledgement on the same day

•I attached all our documents on the same day, except Med and PCC
•The Medical link got activated after two weeks. I filled few details and selected hospital and took print out of the Medical Referral Letters and got our Meds done
•Attached our Medical test receipt on 20th Dec 2012
•Did our PCC on 25th Dec 2012. I got the PCC on the same day as my current residences address is in the same state as the passport agency that issued my passport. However, my wife got it a week later as her passport was issued in different state
•After waiting for little over 5 weeks, I called DIAC on 5th Jan 2013 to check the status. They said my case has been assigned a CO and they might contact me if they need any additional documents

CO Assigned: 30th Jan 2013

•I joined this forum on 29th Jan 2013 and posted my query. The next morning, I had an email from CO asking for few additional documents. I was so thrilled to get an email from CO on my birthday (30th Jan). Not sure if it is a coincidence or the CO intended to give me a birthday gift 
•I accumulated and emailed all the documents to CO on 5th Jan 2013 at around 11.00pm

VISA GRANTED: 6th Feb 2013

•Believe it or not, I got the grant letter the next morning at 8 AM. Within 9 hours of sending the additional documents

Friends, now I want your help in finding a Job. I have around 7 years of experience in ICT and Analytics.

Please share
•Your experience in finding a job
•Contacts (Friend or Family)
•Consultants or employer information
•Strategies to find a Job
•Best city to live and work


Thanks in advance for helping me......


----------



## findraj

Kevin_ind said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am posting today to share by joy and experience with all of you.
> 
> “WE (myself and my wife) GOT OUR 189 VISA GRANT” today. :clap2:
> 
> ANZSCO 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> Applied on : 28th Nov 2012 and got the Acknowledgement on the same day
> 
> •I attached all our documents on the same day, except Med and PCC
> •The Medical link got activated after two weeks. I filled few details and selected hospital and took print out of the Medical Referral Letters and got our Meds done
> •Attached our Medical test receipt on 20th Dec 2012
> •Did our PCC on 25th Dec 2012. I got the PCC on the same day as my current residences address is in the same state as the passport agency that issued my passport. However, my wife got it a week later as her passport was issued in different state
> •After waiting for little over 5 weeks, I called DIAC on 5th Jan 2013 to check the status. They said my case has been assigned a CO and they might contact me if they need any additional documents
> 
> CO Assigned: 30th Jan 2013
> 
> •I joined this forum on 29th Jan 2013 and posted my query. The next morning, I had an email from CO asking for few additional documents. I was so thrilled to get an email from CO on my birthday (30th Jan). Not sure if it is a coincidence or the CO intended to give me a birthday gift
> •I accumulated and emailed all the documents to CO on 5th Jan 2013 at around 11.00pm
> 
> VISA GRANTED: 6th Feb 2013
> 
> •Believe it or not, I got the grant letter the next morning at 8 AM. Within 9 hours of sending the additional documents
> 
> Friends, now I want your help in finding a Job. I have around 7 years of experience in ICT and Analytics.
> 
> Please share
> •Your experience in finding a job
> •Contacts (Friend or Family)
> •Consultants or employer information
> •Strategies to find a Job
> •Best city to live and work
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping me......


Congratulations, CO initials and Team details?


----------



## timus17

Kevin_ind said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am posting today to share by joy and experience with all of you.
> 
> “WE (myself and my wife) GOT OUR 189 VISA GRANT” today. :clap2:
> 
> ANZSCO 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> Applied on : 28th Nov 2012 and got the Acknowledgement on the same day
> 
> •I attached all our documents on the same day, except Med and PCC
> •The Medical link got activated after two weeks. I filled few details and selected hospital and took print out of the Medical Referral Letters and got our Meds done
> •Attached our Medical test receipt on 20th Dec 2012
> •Did our PCC on 25th Dec 2012. I got the PCC on the same day as my current residences address is in the same state as the passport agency that issued my passport. However, my wife got it a week later as her passport was issued in different state
> •After waiting for little over 5 weeks, I called DIAC on 5th Jan 2013 to check the status. They said my case has been assigned a CO and they might contact me if they need any additional documents
> 
> CO Assigned: 30th Jan 2013
> 
> •I joined this forum on 29th Jan 2013 and posted my query. The next morning, I had an email from CO asking for few additional documents. I was so thrilled to get an email from CO on my birthday (30th Jan). Not sure if it is a coincidence or the CO intended to give me a birthday gift
> •I accumulated and emailed all the documents to CO on 5th Jan 2013 at around 11.00pm
> 
> VISA GRANTED: 6th Feb 2013
> 
> •Believe it or not, I got the grant letter the next morning at 8 AM. Within 9 hours of sending the additional documents
> 
> Friends, now I want your help in finding a Job. I have around 7 years of experience in ICT and Analytics.
> 
> Please share
> •Your experience in finding a job
> •Contacts (Friend or Family)
> •Consultants or employer information
> •Strategies to find a Job
> •Best city to live and work
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping me......


Congratulations kevin...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## slagozzz

immu999 said:


> no - they call on the number which is printed on the letter head.


Is this the present employer or previous employer?


----------



## bruvva74

*Certified Scans?*

Guys - hope you can help me.

I've had my 189 application in since 4th Feb and have been uploading scanned docs (birth certificate, marriage cert, passports etc). Now obviously these are scanned straight from the original to PDF and attached as files.

What occurred to me is that these scans haven't been taken from certified copies and I'm a little worried as to the validity. When I did the ACS skills assessment these scans were fine and then I sent the certified copies via snail mail to the ACS. What I am wondering is whilst I am waiting for CO, I should print the docs off, get them certified and re-scanned for attachment? Or does it not matter and the CO would ask for certified versions if they need them?

Would really appreciate the advice as always.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## superm

Kevin_ind said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am posting today to share by joy and experience with all of you.
> 
> “WE (myself and my wife) GOT OUR 189 VISA GRANT” today. :clap2:
> 
> ANZSCO 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> Applied on : 28th Nov 2012 and got the Acknowledgement on the same day
> 
> •I attached all our documents on the same day, except Med and PCC
> •The Medical link got activated after two weeks. I filled few details and selected hospital and took print out of the Medical Referral Letters and got our Meds done
> •Attached our Medical test receipt on 20th Dec 2012
> •Did our PCC on 25th Dec 2012. I got the PCC on the same day as my current residences address is in the same state as the passport agency that issued my passport. However, my wife got it a week later as her passport was issued in different state
> •After waiting for little over 5 weeks, I called DIAC on 5th Jan 2013 to check the status. They said my case has been assigned a CO and they might contact me if they need any additional documents
> 
> CO Assigned: 30th Jan 2013
> 
> •I joined this forum on 29th Jan 2013 and posted my query. The next morning, I had an email from CO asking for few additional documents. I was so thrilled to get an email from CO on my birthday (30th Jan). Not sure if it is a coincidence or the CO intended to give me a birthday gift
> •I accumulated and emailed all the documents to CO on 5th Jan 2013 at around 11.00pm
> 
> VISA GRANTED: 6th Feb 2013
> 
> •Believe it or not, I got the grant letter the next morning at 8 AM. Within 9 hours of sending the additional documents
> 
> Friends, now I want your help in finding a Job. I have around 7 years of experience in ICT and Analytics.
> 
> Please share
> •Your experience in finding a job
> •Contacts (Friend or Family)
> •Consultants or employer information
> •Strategies to find a Job
> •Best city to live and work
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping me......


Congrats!


----------



## superm

rajivp2008 said:


> How does CO decide if we need to fill a form 80? Is it based on the country of residence? I am just curious to know
> *don't know*
> Also do usually applicants upload form 80 before requested? Or is it advisable to wait until requested.


*its better to have it filled as its a long form- would save time. And if you upload it then it might help get grant faster - and free up CO for the next candidates..*

best of luck!


----------



## superm

bruvva74 said:


> Guys - hope you can help me.
> 
> I've had my 189 application in since 4th Feb and have been uploading scanned docs (birth certificate, marriage cert, passports etc). Now obviously these are scanned straight from the original to PDF and attached as files.
> 
> What occurred to me is that these scans haven't been taken from certified copies and I'm a little worried as to the validity. When I did the ACS skills assessment these scans were fine and then I sent the certified copies via snail mail to the ACS. What I am wondering is whilst I am waiting for CO, I should print the docs off, get them certified and re-scanned for attachment? Or does it not matter and the CO would ask for certified versions if they need them?
> 
> Would really appreciate the advice as always.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


original color scans does the job.


----------



## bruvva74

Great stuff - thanks for the info!


----------



## Ghostride

Kevin_ind said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am posting today to share by joy and experience with all of you.
> 
> &#147;WE (myself and my wife) GOT OUR 189 VISA GRANT&#148; today. :clap2:
> 
> ANZSCO 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> Applied on : 28th Nov 2012 and got the Acknowledgement on the same day
> 
> &#149;I attached all our documents on the same day, except Med and PCC
> &#149;The Medical link got activated after two weeks. I filled few details and selected hospital and took print out of the Medical Referral Letters and got our Meds done
> &#149;Attached our Medical test receipt on 20th Dec 2012
> &#149;Did our PCC on 25th Dec 2012. I got the PCC on the same day as my current residences address is in the same state as the passport agency that issued my passport. However, my wife got it a week later as her passport was issued in different state
> &#149;After waiting for little over 5 weeks, I called DIAC on 5th Jan 2013 to check the status. They said my case has been assigned a CO and they might contact me if they need any additional documents
> 
> CO Assigned: 30th Jan 2013
> 
> &#149;I joined this forum on 29th Jan 2013 and posted my query. The next morning, I had an email from CO asking for few additional documents. I was so thrilled to get an email from CO on my birthday (30th Jan). Not sure if it is a coincidence or the CO intended to give me a birthday gift
> &#149;I accumulated and emailed all the documents to CO on 5th Jan 2013 at around 11.00pm
> 
> VISA GRANTED: 6th Feb 2013
> 
> &#149;Believe it or not, I got the grant letter the next morning at 8 AM. Within 9 hours of sending the additional documents
> 
> Friends, now I want your help in finding a Job. I have around 7 years of experience in ICT and Analytics.
> 
> Please share
> &#149;Your experience in finding a job
> &#149;Contacts (Friend or Family)
> &#149;Consultants or employer information
> &#149;Strategies to find a Job
> &#149;Best city to live and work
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping me......


Congratulations mate. 
BTW there is an active thread on this forum detailing experiences and advices on finding jobs in OZ, u should have a look.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## immu999

slagozzz said:


> Is this the present employer or previous employer?


both


----------



## rvdb

*Google Doc Update*

Hi Everyone,

New to the forum but have been following it a while.

I'm a Sofware Developer (10yrs) but my de facto partner is the main applicant
as Medical Sales Rep in ACT.

I have taken the liberty of updating the Google Doc that Auslover kindly started.
The data being entered was very inconsistent and it is hard to get a picture of what is really happening.

I added some validations / drop-downs / formulas that should increase the integrity and quality of the data being entered.

Hope this is ok with everyone, if you could have a look at your data and see if it is valid, that would assist everyone - which is why we are here...

Enjoy


----------



## tenten

7.48 am in Adelaide. Case officers are arriving at their desks and putting their packed lunches away. Probably talking about news headlines, sport, weather. Little do they know that all around the globe, thousands will be looking on, knowing that by the stroke of their pen or press on a button, their lives will be changed. Good day.


----------



## bots123

tenten said:


> 7.48 am in Adelaide. Case officers are arriving at their desks and putting their packed lunches away. Probably talking about news headlines, sport, weather. Little do they know that all around the globe, thousands will be looking on, knowing that by the stroke of their pen or press on a button, their lives will be changed. Good day.



Lol!!!


----------



## raaj

tenten said:


> 7.48 am in Adelaide. Case officers are arriving at their desks and putting their packed lunches away. Probably talking about news headlines, sport, weather. Little do they know that all around the globe, thousands will be looking on, knowing that by the stroke of their pen or press on a button, their lives will be changed. Good day.


well said 
It shows the eagerness of all of us praying for co allocation and grant. all eyez on COs.


----------



## raaj

looks like health strategies not disclosing medical status anymore. i got this mail in less than an hour after asking status of our medicals via email 

The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC. 

Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations resides with the Global Health office in Sydney. However, they are currently experiencing a significant backlog of work. Please do not contact them directly regarding the status of health examinations- it is better that they focus their efforts on finalising outstanding medicals.

It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for the visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary. 

A list of contacts for visa processing centres is available on the DIAC website: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## dldmaniac

The email from Health Strategies (DIAC) instructed me to forward the sealed envelope I received from Medibank to them. But DIAC informed me, by phone and email, that I can hold on to the envelope as the results will be available to them online. 

I'm totally confused now!! :S


----------



## GauravS

Hi guys, I got very good job offer in Gulf country, which I don't want to miss. I just want to know, is it necessary to stay in country from where I had applied. Actually I m in dilemma, whether to go for it or still wait for grant. Bec the bird in hand is worth two in the bush. Plz advice


----------



## GauravS

raaj said:


> looks like health strategies not disclosing medical status anymore. i got this mail in less than an hour after asking status of our medicals via email
> 
> The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC.
> 
> Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations resides with the Global Health office in Sydney. However, they are currently experiencing a significant backlog of work. Please do not contact them directly regarding the status of health examinations- it is better that they focus their efforts on finalising outstanding medicals.
> 
> It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for the visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary.
> 
> A list of contacts for visa processing centres is available on the DIAC website: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


Maybe helpdesk guy not in mood to give appropriate reply. Bec I got the status of my medicals from health strategies two days back. Earlier also they had refused to give status to some people on this forum by giving general reply.


----------



## mysbm70

tenten said:


> Congratulations on the grant!
> 
> May I just know - were your meds referred?


No, my meds not referred.


----------



## malthe

tenten said:


> Its been two weeks, surely there is no harm in calling again now, considering they had promised to look at your case by that weekend. I little nudge (reminder) to the Co is ok.


Thanks tenten. I will call the DIAC today.


----------



## VVV

Congratz Kevin on your grant! All the very best! .....and good luck to everyone (all of us  ) who is waiting on this long long que!


----------



## srikarasu

Update, called DIAC, I have been informed that it would take 7-9 weeks for allocation. i.e., 9 weeks, i have to wait for another week 


****************
EOI - Nov 4, Invitation: Dec 3, Appied/Ackn: Dec 14, Meds Jan 8 (Got a confirmation from DIAC reports are received) CO????


----------



## staycool

hii all,
did the status of your EoI changed after the grant or not?
for all people got their grant.


----------



## sandeep2202

staycool said:


> hii all,
> did the status of your EoI changed after the grant or not?
> for all people got their grant.


As soon as you get a Grant, you will receive a mail that your EOI has been removed and then they will remove your EOI.


----------



## panasr

Hello All, anyone who has working Exp of Government Department. How Immi Depart do the employment verification in Govt Depart ?


----------



## sameera207

*CO Details*

Anyone got CO initials AA from team 33 Brisbane?


----------



## VVV

HI Sameera...I have seen a separate thread for Team 33 Brisbane...Just try that...You might see another person with the same CO...I have seen several people sharing stuff there...


----------



## kinjalz

srikarasu said:


> Update, called DIAC, I have been informed that it would take 7-9 weeks for allocation. i.e., 9 weeks, i have to wait for another week
> 
> ****************
> EOI - Nov 4, Invitation: Dec 3, Appied/Ackn: Dec 14, Meds Jan 8 (Got a confirmation from DIAC reports are received) CO????


I think delay may increase once 17th is reached as there will be lot of new people who have applied for new invitation received. This may be stretched to 10wks after 17th.


----------



## VVV

kinjalz said:


> I think delay may increase once 17th is reached as there will be lot of new people who have applied for new invitation received. This may be stretched to 10wks after 17th.


Well you have a valid point! Sigh! I applied on 16th night, but the system took it as 17th, I guess it was around the invitation time that night


----------



## FuBU

Immiseek said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I have a query related to Medicals. In Muscat e-health facility is not available, which means I'll have to courier medicals to DIAC.
> How much time does it take for medicals to be received in their system(considering 7 days max in courier)?
> My agent is telling that mediclas sent thru courier wait in a queue at DIAC since there wud be so many cases like mine and it takes 1.5 to 2 months to receive and update in their system. I couldn't believe him, hence posting this query here
> 
> Thanks


Hi I'm from muscat as well and did my medicals from hatat policlinic, which was delivered to Sydney on 12th December. I'm still waiting for an update :-(


----------



## timus17

raaj said:


> looks like health strategies not disclosing medical status anymore. i got this mail in less than an hour after asking status of our medicals via email
> 
> The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC.
> 
> Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations resides with the Global Health office in Sydney. However, they are currently experiencing a significant backlog of work. Please do not contact them directly regarding the status of health examinations- it is better that they focus their efforts on finalising outstanding medicals.
> 
> It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for the visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary.
> 
> A list of contacts for visa processing centres is available on the DIAC website: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship



I got the same reply this morning after dropping them 2 mails...


----------



## indijane

tenten said:


> 7.48 am in Adelaide. Case officers are arriving at their desks and putting their packed lunches away. Probably talking about news headlines, sport, weather. Little do they know that all around the globe, thousands will be looking on, knowing that by the stroke of their pen or press on a button, their lives will be changed. Good day.


Lol! so true--you tell a fine story!


----------



## Immiseek

FuBU said:


> Hi I'm from muscat as well and did my medicals from hatat policlinic, which was delivered to Sydney on 12th December. I'm still waiting for an update :-(


Well Well Well!!
Good to find somebody from Muscat. World is definitely small buddy!
When u say "still waiting for an update", I presume that it's not showing in your visa application link.
have you checked with DIAC regarding this?
Have you got the CO allocated. When did you apply for Visa?


----------



## melbdream

VVV said:


> Well you have a valid point! Sigh! I applied on 16th night, but the system took it as 17th, I guess it was around the invitation time that night


Lets hope lot of CO's get free by then  and hopefully DIAC don't just change the dates from 7 weeks to 10 weeks.


----------



## raaj

GauravS said:


> Maybe helpdesk guy not in mood to give appropriate reply. Bec I got the status of my medicals from health strategies two days back. Earlier also they had refused to give status to some people on this forum by giving general reply.



yeah seems like they are not entertaining queries of the people who are still waiting for CO by far  I applied on 14th Jan 2013 and beleive they replied to one's who applied before 15th Dec 2012 or so !!

may be i am wrong assuming it


----------



## sach_1213

sameera207 said:


> Anyone got CO initials AA from team 33 Brisbane?


Just join this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/140165-co-team-33-join-5.html u will definately get help from thr


----------



## vimal190

Hi All,

I just want to share that after much wait today morning I woke up to my surprise, I got grant mail!

There was no communication from CO, I had uploaded all the documents in advance, but only grant email.

Thanks a lot forum, for all the help and support.

My timelines are as below:
EOI: July 2012, IELTS: 9th Oc 2012, INV: 15th Nov 2012, Application & Ack: 27 Nov 2012, PCC: IND - 12 Nov 2012, UK - 5 Dec 2012, Med: 18 Dec 2012, CO: ???, Grant: 7th Feb 2013


Regards,


----------



## shabanasafa

vimal190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to share that after much wait today morning I woke up to my surprise, I got grant mail!
> 
> There was no communication from CO, I had uploaded all the documents in advance, but only grant email.
> 
> Thanks a lot forum, for all the help and support.
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> EOI: July 2012, IELTS: 9th Oc 2012, INV: 15th Nov 2012, Application & Ack: 27 Nov 2012, PCC: IND - 12 Nov 2012, UK - 5 Dec 2012, Med: 18 Dec 2012, CO: ???, Grant: 7th Feb 2013
> 
> 
> Regards,


Congrats !!!


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi All,
Do i need to upload form_80 know or should i wait for the CO to ask me?

cheers all,


----------



## Ghostride

vimal190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to share that after much wait today morning I woke up to my surprise, I got grant mail!
> 
> There was no communication from CO, I had uploaded all the documents in advance, but only grant email.
> 
> Thanks a lot forum, for all the help and support.
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> EOI: July 2012, IELTS: 9th Oc 2012, INV: 15th Nov 2012, Application & Ack: 27 Nov 2012, PCC: IND - 12 Nov 2012, UK - 5 Dec 2012, Med: 18 Dec 2012, CO: ???, Grant: 7th Feb 2013
> 
> Regards,


Many congratulations mate.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## superm

vimal190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to share that after much wait today morning I woke up to my surprise, I got grant mail!
> 
> There was no communication from CO, I had uploaded all the documents in advance, but only grant email.
> 
> Thanks a lot forum, for all the help and support.
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> EOI: July 2012, IELTS: 9th Oc 2012, INV: 15th Nov 2012, Application & Ack: 27 Nov 2012, PCC: IND - 12 Nov 2012, UK - 5 Dec 2012, Med: 18 Dec 2012, CO: ???, Grant: 7th Feb 2013
> 
> 
> Regards,


congrats man.. :clap2::clap2::first:


----------



## makaveli2012

vimal190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to share that after much wait today morning I woke up to my surprise, I got grant mail!
> 
> There was no communication from CO, I had uploaded all the documents in advance, but only grant email.
> 
> Thanks a lot forum, for all the help and support.
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> EOI: July 2012, IELTS: 9th Oc 2012, INV: 15th Nov 2012, Application & Ack: 27 Nov 2012, PCC: IND - 12 Nov 2012, UK - 5 Dec 2012, Med: 18 Dec 2012, CO: ???, Grant: 7th Feb 2013
> 
> 
> Regards,


congrts and all the best, wat is ur occp.code?


----------



## Samarth11

Hi,

Request you all to clarify, i have lodged my application on Jan 17,2013 under 189. Now, status for document submitted for application has been change from 'Required' to 'Received'. 
Does that mean CO has been allocated to my application?
My consultant has confirmed that he has not received any intimation yet.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Sumit


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

Ghostrider, bro I also submitted the fee and application on 10th Dec, but still I haven't heard from CO. How did he contacted you, did he emailed you for the provision of some other document or you got any informational email.
Please if you can guide me how to check the status of CO assignment with DIAC.
Regards,


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

I have heard that some people who have applied and paid fee on 10th Dec,2012 got CO assigned on 5th Feb, I did the same but haven't heard from the CO yet. 
Can anyone please tell me how to check my current status and how to check by what time would I got my CO assigned.
Thanking you guys in anticipation.


----------



## deepuz

alireza_sh said:


> Hi All,
> Do i need to upload form_80 know or should i wait for the CO to ask me?
> 
> cheers all,


Form 80 is now seen as a mandatory document for all the applicants above 18 years of age, So I guess you dont have to wait for CO to ask for one, better frontload it..


----------



## amitarno24

The wait is killing!!!!

__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=31 Jan||CO=?


----------



## amitarno24

vimal190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to share that after much wait today morning I woke up to my surprise, I got grant mail!
> 
> There was no communication from CO, I had uploaded all the documents in advance, but only grant email.
> 
> Thanks a lot forum, for all the help and support.
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> EOI: July 2012, IELTS: 9th Oc 2012, INV: 15th Nov 2012, Application & Ack: 27 Nov 2012, PCC: IND - 12 Nov 2012, UK - 5 Dec 2012, Med: 18 Dec 2012, CO: ???, Grant: 7th Feb 2013
> 
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations!!!!
__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=31 Jan||CO=?


----------



## VVV

Congratz Vimal    All the best!!!! Btw, did you upload Form 80 in advance too?


----------



## shabanasafa

Imran uz Zaman said:


> I have heard that some people who have applied and paid fee on 10th Dec,2012 got CO assigned on 5th Feb, I did the same but haven't heard from the CO yet.
> Can anyone please tell me how to check my current status and how to check by what time would I got my CO assigned.
> Thanking you guys in anticipation.


You can call DIAC... They will let you know if CO is allocated or not and if allocated then you can ask them when.... I think by now CO would have been allocated to you....


----------



## alireza_sh

deepuz said:


> Form 80 is now seen as a mandatory document for all the applicants above 18 years of age, So I guess you dont have to wait for CO to ask for one, better frontload it..


Thanks mate,


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

Ghostride said:


> Congratulations mate.
> BTW there is an active thread on this forum detailing experiences and advices on finding jobs in OZ, u should have a look.
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Dear, many congratulations but can you please tell me which number you called DIAC.
I also want to check my status regarding CO assingment, as I have submitted my application and fee on 10th Dec,2012.
Many thanks in anticipation.

Regards


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

shabanasafa said:


> You can call DIAC... They will let you know if CO is allocated or not and if allocated then you can ask them when.... I think by now CO would have been allocated to you....


*Bro please let me know which number to contact the DIAC*.
Does it matter that I submitted my Form-80 yesterday whereas other documents were submitted nearly a month ago.
Also please tell me if there is any intimation if the medical is reached or accepted. How to check if my medical reports have been submitted.
I have appeared in medical on 23rd Dec.

Regards


----------



## lazybones1978

ok here's mine

subclass 189 lodged 2/2/13, acknowledgement received few minutes after lodgement..
medicals done today via medibank, arm sore after phlebotomy with bruising starting to come out darn!!!

medicare applied on the consolation of my sore arm..


let the waiting game begin!!!

God Bless everyone!!!


----------



## melbdream

amitarno24 said:


> The wait is killing!!!!
> 
> __________________
> IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=31 Jan||CO=?


Yeah. Wait is really killing. :ranger: Up at 12 in the night and can't do much but wait for CO's to wake up and take up 17 Dec applicant cases. Guess it wont happen this week. Lets hope for next week.


----------



## sudip63

Hi guys,
Could anyone tell.....until which date the CO has been allocated............?????? for Subclass 189...
:ranger:


----------



## shabanasafa

Imran uz Zaman said:


> *Bro please let me know which number to contact the DIAC*.
> Does it matter that I submitted my Form-80 yesterday whereas other documents were submitted nearly a month ago.
> Also please tell me if there is any intimation if the medical is reached or accepted. How to check if my medical reports have been submitted.
> I have appeared in medical on 23rd Dec.
> 
> Regards


The number to call DIAC is 0061 1300 364 613. I came to know about my medicals have been received when i called up DIAC. I am not sure about form 80, since i applied through an Agent. May be others can help...


----------



## lucky14

panasr said:


> Super, I ve applied thru agent. He has not uploaded my docs on evisa and replying that he will send all the docs thru mail after allocation of CO. Please advice me is it right or it can delay the allocation of CO in my case


jsut wait..u will be assigned co soon..I have noticed one thing, that 190 gets co faster than 189..even I have SA ss..my Co said, to upload all docus in one batch n not in bits..so, waiting for medicals, next wk, n after medicals will upload everything together.. Got pcc India today..n weekend will fill form 80 for self n spouse..

All the best..


----------



## lucky14

even I have agent..but, my spouse got letter directly on his id from DIAC abt Co..n then I told my agent..


----------



## Janneeyrre

lucky14 said:


> even I have agent..but, my spouse got letter directly on his id from DIAC abt Co..n then I told my agent..


Are you a girl or a guy?


----------



## vimal190

VVV said:


> Congratz Vimal    All the best!!!! Btw, did you upload Form 80 in advance too?


Hi VVV,

No, I did not put form 80. And CO never asked.

Regards,


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

sudip63 said:


> Hi guys,
> Could anyone tell.....until which date the CO has been allocated............?????? for Subclass 189...
> :ranger:


It depends when you have submitted the fee/application.
Currently those who have submitted there application before 10th of Dec, 2012 have got COs assigned.
Although a few lucky guys who submitted applications on 10th Dec, 2012 have also got COs assigned.
So keep the fingers cross..!


----------



## ksivasarana

Hi All,

I made a call to Immigration Department and after a long wait of 29m:30s they answered my call and told me that CO has been allocated. 

Here is the twist, status in the application/visa portal cha.nged from "In Progress" to "Application Received". I am not sure what does this mean


----------



## superm

Imran uz Zaman said:


> Ghostrider, bro I also submitted the fee and application on 10th Dec, but still I haven't heard from CO. How did he contacted you, did he emailed you for the provision of some other document or you got any informational email.
> Please if you can guide me how to check the status of CO assignment with DIAC.
> Regards,


He also did not hear from CO. He called DIAC and he came to know that he was assigned a CO! you can try too..


----------



## superm

ksivasarana said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I made a call to Immigration Department and after a long wait of 29m:30s they answered my call and told me that CO has been allocated.
> 
> Here is the twist, status in the application/visa portal cha.nged from "In Progress" to "Application Received". I am not sure what does this mean


Congrats on CO allocation.
*what is your visa application date?*
Also - that status change on eVisa site is just tech glitch, if you login again after sometime - it should be back to normal.


----------



## ksivasarana

superm said:


> Congrats on CO allocation.
> *what is your visa application date?*
> Also - that status change on eVisa site is just tech glitch, if you login again after sometime - it should be back to normal.


Thank you "superm". I lodged application on Dec 01 and CO was allocated on Jan 17. Not sure who was allocated to my application.

I haven't taken the status in the portal seriously but sometimes it makes me scared.

Awaiting for the news....


----------



## slagozzz

deepuz said:


> Form 80 is now seen as a mandatory document for all the applicants above 18 years of age, So I guess you dont have to wait for CO to ask for one, better frontload it..


I have completed my and my wife's form 80. But in which category should I upload it?.....


----------



## naseefoz

Janneeyrre said:


> Not under tax slabs, what do you mean by that?
> All employers are required to provide you with payslips and a group certificate.
> If you worked as "cash in hand" job or without any documentation, it's as good as not working there.
> 
> Things you could do:
> 
> Ask your employers to get you payslips for that period
> Ask them for the super and tax proof
> Also explain your employers that word of mouth doesn't count as proof.
> 
> And oh a good tip from a post from our forum member eldoisaac
> It would add value if you can get a letter from your previous employer stating that the salary was being paid in cash and that no payslips were issued



jannee,

I can get the back up of the pay slips from that employer.

Not under tax slabs means, for the amount of salary i was paid then, I am not required to pay the income tax as the salary is very less.
So I can get only pay slips, cannot provide income tax proof.

Will that do or do I need to do something ls?

Please guide.


----------



## naseefoz

raghuraman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Its the similar scenario for me as well, that count of 28 days is just few days away.
> Btw its the same team for me and the initials are AM, for U?
> Could U pls share Ur timeline?
> 
> Cheers and Good Luck!
> 
> Congratulations for the Grant holders!!
> Happy for all of U!!



raghuraman,

Me too have the same CO.

What are the documents did he ask for?


----------



## Samarth11

ksivasarana said:


> Thank you "superm". I lodged application on Dec 01 and CO was allocated on Jan 17. Not sure who was allocated to my application.
> 
> I haven't taken the status in the portal seriously but sometimes it makes me scared.
> 
> Awaiting for the news....


Yes, I agreed. Similar thing happened to me - Status of document has been changed from 'Required' to 'Received'. In evening, my app status was changed 'Application received' and again back to 'In Progress'. But not sure whether CO has been assigned or not. My consultant has told me that they have not received any communication for the same. 
Pl share your thoughts if someone has faced similar situation.
Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## Immiseek

My application was lodged by the agent, but I also have the TRN no. and when I try to check the status, it shows-"Services are temporarily unavailable". I'm using followinglink to check status
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## mehran2010

slagozzz said:


> I have completed my and my wife's form 80. But in which category should I upload it?.....


Hi. You should upload form 80 under "Character, Evidence of" category.  Good luck mate!


----------



## Samarth11

Immiseek said:


> My application was lodged by the agent, but I also have the TRN no. and when I try to check the status, it shows-"Services are temporarily unavailable". I'm using followinglink to check status
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


try this link - https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## amitarno24

My medical links have disappeared. Does that mean DIAC has received my medicals?

__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=31 Jan||CO=?


----------



## slagozzz

mehran2010 said:


> Hi. You should upload form 80 under "Character, Evidence of" category.  Good luck mate!


Thanks mate


----------



## superm

amitarno24 said:


> My medical links have disappeared. Does that mean DIAC has received my medicals?
> 
> __________________
> IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=31 Jan||CO=?


you can check this for desired information on medicals


----------



## Ghostride

Imran uz Zaman said:


> Ghostrider, bro I also submitted the fee and application on 10th Dec, but still I haven't heard from CO. How did he contacted you, did he emailed you for the provision of some other document or you got any informational email.
> Please if you can guide me how to check the status of CO assignment with DIAC.
> Regards,


Nope he still hasn't contacted me yet. It was me calling the DIAC and not the other way around. 
As ur date of application is the same u should also be having a CO already. You can call the DIAC and clarify about ur application. Good Luck.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride

sudip63 said:


> Hi guys,
> Could anyone tell.....until which date the CO has been allocated............?????? for Subclass 189...
> :ranger:


The latest that we have heard of is 10 Dec, unless someone else with a later date calls the DIAC and updates us

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride

Imran uz Zaman said:


> Bro please let me know which number to contact the DIAC.
> Does it matter that I submitted my Form-80 yesterday whereas other documents were submitted nearly a month ago.
> Also please tell me if there is any intimation if the medical is reached or accepted. How to check if my medical reports have been submitted.
> I have appeared in medical on 23rd Dec.
> 
> Regards


Nope the form 80 isnt mandatory. Also, CO allocation is only dependent on date of application and subclass. 
Regards ur medicals, u can call the DIAC and confirm with them. Good Luck.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Ghostride

ksivasarana said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I made a call to Immigration Department and after a long wait of 29m:30s they answered my call and told me that CO has been allocated.
> 
> Here is the twist, status in the application/visa portal cha.nged from "In Progress" to "Application Received". I am not sure what does this mean


Congrats for ur CO allocation. As superm mentioned I do not even check the Application status at all - it is too glitchy. Good Luck.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## pretty11

hi to all..
today is my 7th wk of waiting for CO..
im hopeful that CO will b allocated after i lodged my visa last dec 21.
waiting kills lols 

is there anyone who dis not receive notice from CO on their 7th wk?

regards
pretty11


----------



## melbdream

pretty11 said:


> hi to all..
> today is my 7th wk of waiting for CO..
> im hopeful that CO will b allocated after i lodged my visa last dec 21.
> waiting kills lols
> 
> is there anyone who dis not receive notice from CO on their 7th wk?
> 
> regards
> pretty11


Welcome to waiting list. Last Co allocated date is 10 Dec as of 7 Feb 2013. Though they say within 7 weeks its going to 9th week as of now. Once the 17 Dec invites list opens up not sure how long the wait time would be. So good luck and lets hope for the best.


----------



## viky99

ksivasarana said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I made a call to Immigration Department and after a long wait of 29m:30s they answered my call and told me that CO has been allocated.
> 
> Here is the twist, status in the application/visa portal cha.nged from "In Progress" to "Application Received". I am not sure what does this mean


ksivasarana,

Hope you did not check it on a Wednesday morning (CDT), there is a scheduled maintenance that happens at that time. Its a known technical glitch, please login after sometime and the status should be back to In Progress. Even I faced the same issue a number of times and on one occassion all the submitted documents disappeared. SkillSelect section somewhere mentions the system maintenance time.


----------



## amitarno24

superm said:


> you can check this for desired information on medicals


I checked with my clinic, they said that it was uploaded on last Saturday. So I am hoping All Izz Well. Now waiting for the CO. 
__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=31 Jan||CO=?


----------



## ksivasarana

viky99 said:


> ksivasarana,
> 
> Hope you did not check it on a Wednesday morning (CDT), there is a scheduled maintenance that happens at that time. Its a known technical glitch, please login after sometime and the status should be back to In Progress. Even I faced the same issue a number of times and on one occassion all the submitted documents disappeared. SkillSelect section somewhere mentions the system maintenance time.


No, I haven't checked the status on Wednesday. I checked it yesterday i.e. Thursday. Anyways as mentioned by you and others I didn't give much attention to the application status. When I re-checked it again yesterday night original status is back.


----------



## sach_1213

Got a reply from health strategies today

I can confirm that health for you and your family is considered to be finalised by DIAC.

Please direct any further enquiries about the status of your application to your case officer.

Now I HAD A QUESTION FOR SENIOR EXPATS. As autralian embassy had done telephonic as well as physical verification of my office on 4 Feb, how much time will it take now for the final decision. Need advice..

Thanks in advance


----------



## pretty11

melbdream said:


> Welcome to waiting list. Last Co allocated date is 10 Dec as of 7 Feb 2013. Though they say within 7 weeks its going to 9th week as of now. Once the 17 Dec invites list opens up not sure how long the wait time would be. So good luck and lets hope for the best.


Hi melbdream,

thanks for the update.
i wish CO would be allocated sooner.
im looking forward for the CO this month.
waiting is really a torture in fact.

how is your application?
i pity those who received their COs and have already their visa. :clap2:
anyway i still have to enjoy my stay here in the phils while waiting..

thank u.


----------



## pretty11

vimal190 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to share that after much wait today morning I woke up to my surprise, I got grant mail!
> 
> There was no communication from CO, I had uploaded all the documents in advance, but only grant email.
> 
> Thanks a lot forum, for all the help and support.
> 
> My timelines are as below:
> EOI: July 2012, IELTS: 9th Oc 2012, INV: 15th Nov 2012, Application & Ack: 27 Nov 2012, PCC: IND - 12 Nov 2012, UK - 5 Dec 2012, Med: 18 Dec 2012, CO: ???, Grant: 7th Feb 2013
> 
> 
> Regards,



Congrats!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
im waiting for my CO/grant mail also.. ray2:


----------



## nagarjuna726

God! I don't understand what the people at the immigration are doing. Since January they're only processing dec first week applications . If they're going with this pace I don't know when my application will be allocated to a CO. My lodgment date is 31st dec and it has already been two months since I came to india. This waiting is now turning to be a torture.


----------



## vn143

*189 Query*

Hi Friends
One of my friend is having relative sponsored VISA for Victoria state. He is not getting enough opportunities there so he just want to apply for 189 Subclass for his wife. Currently they are in Victoria(Australia).

I just want to confirm if Relative sponsored Visa guys can still apply for 189 VISA.


----------



## melbdream

nagarjuna726 said:


> God! I don't understand what the people at the immigration are doing. Since January they're only processing dec first week applications . If they're going with this pace I don't know when my application will be allocated to a CO. My lodgment date is 31st dec and it has already been two months since I came to india. This waiting is now turning to be a torture.


Well its the way it is. Good side is things are picking up and moving positively. Lets hope you get your CO assigned soon.


----------



## melbdream

pretty11 said:


> Hi melbdream,
> 
> thanks for the update.
> i wish CO would be allocated sooner.
> im looking forward for the CO this month.
> waiting is really a torture in fact.
> 
> how is your application?
> i pity those who received their COs and have already their visa. :clap2:
> anyway i still have to enjoy my stay here in the phils while waiting..
> 
> thank u.


Well my application will soon become an antique and some day some guy will dig up the dust and take it out. For now its deep inside and full of dust and spider webs . Just kidding. Lets see...atleast things are moving fast from dec 3 to Dec 11.


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

Can anyone please guide me on the following issues:
I have paid my fee and submitted the application on 10th Dec, 2012
Now, I want advise on the following:

1. My status at the Immigration Portal is still "In-Progress"
2. The pane where documents 'required' appear has not changed although in another pane below after submitting the documents the dates appeared under the Documents Received column. 
I want to ask whether in the first pane required changes to received if CO is assigned?
3. Also I dont know whether my medical has been submitted or not by the authorized clinic, how to check it.
4. How to know whether CO is assigned?

Many regards and thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

Thanks a lot ghost rider ... 0061-1300364613 is the number .. right..!


----------



## sukhnav

Imran uz Zaman said:


> Can anyone please guide me on the following issues:
> I have paid my fee and submitted the application on 10th Dec, 2012
> Now, I want advise on the following:
> 
> 1. My status at the Immigration Portal is still "In-Progress"
> 2. The pane where documents 'required' appear has not changed although in another pane below after submitting the documents the dates appeared under the Documents Received column.
> I want to ask whether in the first pane required changes to received if CO is assigned?
> 3. Also I dont know whether my medical has been submitted or not by the authorized clinic, how to check it.
> 4. How to know whether CO is assigned?
> 
> Many regards and thanks in anticipation.


don't worry all your queries will be solve once ur CO is assigned. How will have ur CO in the coming week
If u not receive any mail from CO then u may enquire at 0061-1300364613 DIAC no.
.... Best of Luck.

Regards,


----------



## ksivasarana

Imran uz Zaman said:


> Thanks a lot ghost rider ... 0061-1300364613 is the number .. right..!


Yes, the number is right!!!


----------



## nagarjuna726

melbdream said:


> Well its the way it is. Good side is things are picking up and moving positively. Lets hope you get your CO assigned soon.


Yeah , right , nothing much anyone of us can do. Only thing we can do is hope for the process to move quicker.


----------



## nagarjuna726

Any new applications got CO or a grant directly ??????


----------



## superm

Imran uz Zaman said:


> Thanks a lot ghost rider ... 0061-1300364613 is the number .. right..!


that is right!


----------



## ksivasarana

nagarjuna726 said:


> Any new applications got CO or a grant directly ??????


What you mean by "directly"? I think without CO allocation and verification grant will not be given.


----------



## nagarjuna726

ksivasarana said:


> What you mean by "directly"? I think without CO allocation and verification grant will not be given.


Yup there are people getting a grant, directly. This usually happens if the applicant uploads all the necessary documents including medicals and etc forehand . in this situation there would be no need for a CO to communicate with the application other than sending a grant directly.


----------



## Kevin_ind

findraj said:


> Congratulations, CO initials and Team details?


Team2 ,Adelaide,SA


----------



## tenten

ksivasarana said:


> What you mean by "directly"? I think without CO allocation and verification grant will not be given.


Its those lucky persons who never get to know that CO was allocated, and the first communication they receive from CO is the grant letter because all documents required to make a decision were already with DIAC.


----------



## NVsha

hello all,

i have sent my docs for vetassess assessment, for the category financial dealers (222211), and have got a enquiry call, so whats next to happen...??????

and if anybody else is also in same category please do guide me!!


rgds,
neetika


----------



## slagozzz

neetikavikas said:


> hello all,
> 
> i have sent my docs for vetassess assessment, for the category financial dealers (222211), and have got a enquiry call, so whats next to happen...??????
> 
> and if anybody else is also in same category please do guide me!!
> 
> 
> rgds,
> neetika


Just wait for your outcome letter...........


----------



## immu999

Got the grant today 

My timelines were: 
SS SA 190 - ICT Business Analyst 

6th September - Logged
8th October - CO allocated & Document requested
10th December - She requested same documents again
8th Feb 2013 - Grant!

Best of luck to everyone on this forum for their cases.

Later,


----------



## slagozzz

immu999 said:


> Got the grant today
> 
> My timelines were:
> SS SA 190 - ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 6th September - Logged
> 8th October - CO allocated & Document requested
> 10th December - She requested same documents again
> 8th Feb 2013 - Grant!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone on this forum for their cases.
> 
> Later,



Great........ when are you planning to move and where?......


----------



## RUKN

immu999 said:


> Got the grant today
> 
> My timelines were:
> SS SA 190 - ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 6th September - Logged
> 8th October - CO allocated & Document requested
> 10th December - She requested same documents again
> 8th Feb 2013 - Grant!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone on this forum for their cases.
> 
> Later,


manay many Congratulations on the Grant


----------



## jayprabu

slagozzz, what did you take with you for health examination?
i dont find TRN in referral letter and dont have HAP id as well.
they are asking me to bring TRN/HAP id.
i dont know what i should take with me.
Please tell me. thanks.
~Jay


----------



## slagozzz

jayprabu said:


> slagozzz, what did you take with you for health examination?
> i dont find TRN in referral letter and dont have HAP id as well.
> they are asking me to bring TRN/HAP id.
> i dont know what i should take with me.
> Please tell me. thanks.
> ~Jay


Jayp, there should be a link of e-health in your e-visa portal. If you go through the link you will find an online form which should give you a health referral letter after filling the form. That referral letter should contain your TRN, name and DOB. I have taken this referral letter for me, my wife and 4 months old son to the clinic (Dr. wahab's clinic) and they have sent our medical result to DIAC online after completing the medical tests.


----------



## sach_1213

Got a reply from health strategies today

I can confirm that health for you and your family is considered to be finalised by DIAC.

Please direct any further enquiries about the status of your application to your case officer.

Now I HAD A QUESTION FOR SENIOR EXPATS. As autralian embassy had done telephonic as well as physical verification of my office on 4 Feb, how much time will it take now for the final decision. Need advice..

Thanks in advance


----------



## jayprabu

slagozzz said:


> Jayp, there should be a link of e-health in your e-visa portal. If you go through the link you will find an online form which should give you a health referral letter after filling the form. That referral letter should contain your TRN, name and DOB. I have taken this referral letter for me, my wife and 4 months old son to the clinic (Dr. wahab's clinic) and they have sent our medical result to DIAC online after completing the medical tests.


thanks slagozzz.

but i dont find e-health link in my e-visa


----------



## GauravS

immu999 said:


> Got the grant today
> 
> My timelines were:
> SS SA 190 - ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 6th September - Logged
> 8th October - CO allocated & Document requested
> 10th December - She requested same documents again
> 8th Feb 2013 - Grant!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone on this forum for their cases.
> 
> Later,


Congrats immu. Wish u all the best for future in kangaroo land.


----------



## slagozzz

jayprabu said:


> thanks slagozzz.
> 
> but i dont find e-health link in my e-visa


Then wait for your CO to be assigned. (S)he will activate the link........


----------



## sach_1213

immu999 said:


> Got the grant today
> 
> My timelines were:
> SS SA 190 - ICT Business Analyst
> 
> 6th September - Logged
> 8th October - CO allocated & Document requested
> 10th December - She requested same documents again
> 8th Feb 2013 - Grant!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone on this forum for their cases.
> 
> Later,


Congrats


----------



## panasr

RUKN said:


> manay many Congratulations on the Grant


Hello RUKN, Congrats for grant. I am also wrking in Govt Organization. I want to ask you how the employment verification was done in your case by CO.


----------



## kahuna

YESSSS, finally my visa grant came today!!!! wow, still cannot believe it after all the waiting.....


----------



## jayprabu

slagozzz said:


> Then wait for your CO to be assigned. (S)he will activate the link........


ok..


----------



## xyls98

*Team 4 Initial MS*

Hi Folks,
Has anyone heard about the progress of their application by mail or e-Visa from their case officer with the initial's MS processed by Team-4 Adelaide ?????

Ever since I 've been assigned, the CO has never reverted or acknowledged with a reply for the list of documents that I have sent.... Any member with the same CO.????


----------



## jayprabu

slagozzz said:


> Then wait for your CO to be assigned. (S)he will activate the link........


sorry to bug you again and again...

do you mean 'Organise your health examinations' link?
i have this link. and there are number of yes/no questions.
i filled it and submitted. now i am getting 'Print referral letter' button.
when i click on that it gives me referral letter.
it has TRN in the right hand cornor along with the bar code.

is this the one you are referring to?


----------



## GauravS

kahuna said:


> YESSSS, finally my visa grant came today!!!! wow, still cannot believe it after all the waiting.....


Congratulations kahuna.. Can you please share your timeline...


----------



## sudip63

nagarjuna726 said:


> Yup there are people getting a grant, directly. This usually happens if the applicant uploads all the necessary documents including medicals and etc forehand . in this situation there would be no need for a CO to communicate with the application other than sending a grant directly.


So, here comes the confusing part... Do the all necessary documents contains the form 80 as well or not???


----------



## deepuz

just wanted to share my expereince on PCC application in Bangalore PSK 

- uploaded my PCC application online
- walked in to PSK without any appointment (Bangalore-Martahalli office) at 9:30 AM (No appointment required for PCC and you can go anytime between 9:30 and 11:00 AM)
-Documents carried are Passport in orginal and passport photocopy self attested ( since there is no address change from the the pasport is issued no other docs required)
-Got in PSK office and gone through A(scanning), B(verification) and C (granting) counters
-Got my PCC by 10:30 AM 

So overall all done in 1 hour....


----------



## sudip63

Ghostride said:


> The latest that we have heard of is 10 Dec, unless someone else with a later date calls the DIAC and updates us
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Thankxx for the reply bro.....
I have applied in the second week of jan.. so I have to wait..


----------



## tenten

sudip63 said:


> So, here comes the confusing part... Do the all necessary documents contains the form 80 as well or not???


Truely confusing because request to submit form 80 is not for all applicants, and it seems the CO makes the call whether CO will be required or not. We have also come to know that some applicants have a link that requests them to submit form 80 just under the organise health link even before CO is allocated.

In short not all applicants require CO. There is no harm in you submitting it even if the CO will not require it.


----------



## tenten

jayprabu said:


> sorry to bug you again and again...
> 
> do you mean 'Organise your health examinations' link?
> i have this link. and there are number of yes/no questions.
> i filled it and submitted. now i am getting 'Print referral letter' button.
> when i click on that it gives me referral letter.
> it has TRN in the right hand cornor along with the bar code.
> 
> is this the one you are referring to?


Thats the one


----------



## tenten

kahuna said:


> YESSSS, finally my visa grant came today!!!! wow, still cannot believe it after all the waiting.....


Congratulations! tell us more about the long wait. How long back did you apply and what were the challenges?


----------



## pretty11

melbdream said:


> Well my application will soon become an antique and some day some guy will dig up the dust and take it out. For now its deep inside and full of dust and spider webs . Just kidding. Lets see...atleast things are moving fast from dec 3 to Dec 11.


Hahaha... so funny of you melbdream 
anyway, i did not receive any notifications today (on my 7th week) -- dis is d saddest part 
and this only means i have to patiently wait wait and wait..

i will post once again after "good news" has been received.. :ranger:


----------



## sandy2K12

Hi Folks,
I am glad to inform that i got my grant letter today 
My CO was from team 33 Brisbane (initials AM) .


----------



## tenten

sandy2K12 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am glad to inform that i got my grant letter today
> My CO was from team 33 Brisbane (initials AM) .


Congratulations!


----------



## tenten

Its well into the middle of the night in Adelaide and yet some 190 applicants are reporting receiving grant emails. Probably they had not checked earlier or DIAC has a mail server where emails are queued up to be sent later. 

That may explain why one 190 applicant received grant letter on Saturday. There is the unlikely probability of COs working outside normal hours - I do not think so. Must be the mail server settings or something like that. The IT gurus would know it better.


----------



## sandy2K12

Thank you..Here is my time line

Occupation: Software and Application Programmer new (261399)
Sponsored State: SA
190 Visa Applied Date: December 18th
CO Allocated: 18th Jan
PCC - Dec 31
Meds- Feb 7th
Grant - Feb 8th


----------



## fringe123

Congratulations to all who got their visa !!!!


----------



## subhadipbose

Congratulations Sandy and kahuna !!!!


----------



## fringe123

sandy2K12 said:


> Thank you..Here is my time line
> 
> Occupation: Software and Application Programmer new (261399)
> Sponsored State: SA
> 190 Visa Applied Date: December 18th
> CO Allocated: 18th Jan
> PCC - Dec 31
> Meds- Feb 7th
> Grant - Feb 8th


Hi sandy,
Congrats on your grant!! 
Can you please tell whether your Meds were finalized on 7th Feb? If so when did you complete it? And also your team?


----------



## Ghostride

tenten said:


> Its well into the middle of the night in Adelaide and yet some 190 applicants are reporting receiving grant emails. Probably they had not checked earlier or DIAC has a mail server where emails are queued up to be sent later.
> 
> That may explain why one 190 applicant received grant letter on Saturday. There is the unlikely probability of COs working outside normal hours - I do not think so. Must be the mail server settings or something like that. The IT gurus would know it better.


It is hard to think that the emails could have been queued and taken all this while to get delivered. SMTP server may take upto 5 mins but nit this long to send the mails across. Also, you'd expect the mail servers of DIAC to be configured to work at optimum levels as this is their preferred means of communication.
Possibly the applicants just chkd their mails at a later time. They could actually read through the headers to check the time at which these were received in their mail box.
Having said all this, I actually wouldn't mind to get the Golden mail at 3 am in the morning!!!! 

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Samarth11

Dear Sr. Expat,

I would appreciate if you could reply for my query:

I have lodged my application on 18th Jan and submitted all my documents except medical and PCC. Couple of days back, status of my documents were 'Required' since two days status has been changed from 'Received' but my consultant has confirmed me that he has not received any communication in this regard. However, I have asked similar query earlier but I think it was missed between the other thread.
In my opinion, if status has been changed that means some one has verified and changed the status i.e. CO has been assigned but not sure about it. May be, I am more optimistic for CO allocation.

Thanks in advance.
Sumit


----------



## Immiseek

Samarth11 said:


> try this link - https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


It's working
Thanks


----------



## arvindb81

Hi Friends..



I have got reply from my case officer about my application status that they are doing the routine verification checks .

Can anyone let me know if anyone faced similar situation and how long you have waited for this process to finish? Also can anyone please let me know what all the checks they usually do?


----------



## vtallam

I have paid my visa fee on 13th Jan. I have uploaded most of the documents except meds and PCC. Yesterday, my application status was "In Progress". But today, it is in "Application Received" and i dont see the documents uploaded there.. it just tells me "No Attachments Available". Documents status says Required..Recommended.. Should i re upload the documents? or wait for someone to get assigned to my case and reply me? Has anyone faced the similar kind of situation? Uploading docs is a pain.. it takes lot of time.. please share your views..

Thank you so much for your time
Suresh Tallam


----------



## slagozzz

vtallam said:


> I have paid my visa fee on 13th Jan. I have uploaded most of the documents except meds and PCC. Yesterday, my application status was "In Progress". But today, it is in "Application Received" and i dont see the documents uploaded there.. it just tells me "No Attachments Available". Documents status says Required..Recommended.. Should i re upload the documents? or wait for someone to get assigned to my case and reply me? Has anyone faced the similar kind of situation? Uploading docs is a pain.. it takes lot of time.. please share your views..
> 
> Thank you so much for your time
> Suresh Tallam


Wait for your CO.............


----------



## raghuraman

sandy2K12 said:


> Thank you..Here is my time line
> 
> Occupation: Software and Application Programmer new (261399)
> Sponsored State: SA
> 190 Visa Applied Date: December 18th
> CO Allocated: 18th Jan
> PCC - Dec 31
> Meds- Feb 7th
> Grant - Feb 8th


HI Sandy Congrats,
Me to have the same CO and yet to get response from CO. U can see my time line as i have applied on 29th Nov. 
Did she did any job verification?. No verifications has been done yet in my case. I am happy for ur grant at the same time bit concerned abt my application, as its dealt by same CO.
Share some thoughts, thanks and good luck!

Regards,
Raghu


----------



## sach_1213

arvindb81 said:


> Hi Friends..
> 
> 
> 
> I have got reply from my case officer about my application status that they are doing the routine verification checks .
> 
> Can anyone let me know if anyone faced similar situation and how long you have waited for this process to finish? Also can anyone please let me know what all the checks they usually do?


Routine checks means u will be facing verification either telephonic or physical enquiry or both. Just check out my timeline. I had telephonic enquiry on 9 jan 14 jan n surprise physical visit to my office on 4 feb..... I was told in dec that my file is under routine check n my medicals r finalised..... So this routine check can take 2 to 3 months for offshore applicants like u n me....... So be ready for a surprise check


----------



## sreekripa2002

Hi,
I think some one can help me with my problem.
I got CO assigned on 17th Jan. I apply through an agent and he refuse to pre-upload the documents in evisa. only a few documents are uploaded that too mostly microsoft certifications or other vocational certifications and employment details by until 2010. When I ask he said CO will ask for documents which he needs and we can send an email then. 
When CO assigned he ask for recent employment details(which were missing) and details for co-applicant, form 80, medicals and pcc. Though I send the details on the same day, they didn't send that to co on that day. They send them only on 26th Jan and there is no update yet. 
We request our agents to contact DIAC since we dont have the details of my CO, but he refuse to do that and ask us to wait. Its been 2 weeks and no reply yet. 
Agent said DIAC takes months to finalize a case and from this forum I know its not true. 
What can I do any suggestions?


----------



## sukhnav

sreekripa2002 said:


> Hi,
> I think some one can help me with my problem.
> I got CO assigned on 17th Jan. I apply through an agent and he refuse to pre-upload the documents in evisa. only a few documents are uploaded that too mostly microsoft certifications or other vocational certifications and employment details by until 2010. When I ask he said CO will ask for documents which he needs and we can send an email then.
> When CO assigned he ask for recent employment details(which were missing) and details for co-applicant, form 80, medicals and pcc. Though I send the details on the same day, they didn't send that to co on that day. They send them only on 26th Jan and there is no update yet.
> We request our agents to contact DIAC since we dont have the details of my CO, but he refuse to do that and ask us to wait. Its been 2 weeks and no reply yet.
> Agent said DIAC takes months to finalize a case and from this forum I know its not true.
> What can I do any suggestions?


It seems a your agent has taken his first case so he is doing experiment with it. I don't understand why he didn't uploaded all documents in one go. Plz tell when u did u medical because delay in processing is mostly due to medical. Once CO got assigned he give 28 days to provide the remaining documents. If u have already provided all documents requested by CO. Then u should give him a mail asking if he required any further document and ask what is the status of medical. He will reply you within 7 days. Also tell when u applied for visa... 

Regards,


----------



## alireza_sh

vtallam said:


> I have paid my visa fee on 13th Jan. I have uploaded most of the documents except meds and PCC. Yesterday, my application status was "In Progress". But today, it is in "Application Received" and i dont see the documents uploaded there.. it just tells me "No Attachments Available". Documents status says Required..Recommended.. Should i re upload the documents? or wait for someone to get assigned to my case and reply me? Has anyone faced the similar kind of situation? Uploading docs is a pain.. it takes lot of time.. please share your views..
> 
> Thank you so much for your time
> Suresh Tallam


Hi,
It happend to me once but after couple of ohurs again changed the status to " in progres".
It could be a network issue.
Regards.


----------



## lucky14

sandy2K12 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am glad to inform that i got my grant letter today
> My CO was from team 33 Brisbane (initials AM) .


I also have co from team 33 brisbane..initial JL..lets hope even I get faster response.. All the very Best..


----------



## lucky14

sandy2K12 said:


> Thank you..Here is my time line
> 
> Occupation: Software and Application Programmer new (261399)
> Sponsored State: SA
> 190 Visa Applied Date: December 18th
> CO Allocated: 18th Jan
> PCC - Dec 31
> Meds- Feb 7th
> Grant - Feb 8th


Hi you did u upload medicals on 7th and ur visa got grant on 8th? hws this possible? I mean people here on thisforum says, its 2mnths waiting for medicals??? could u pls share??


----------



## lucky14

I have applied in first wk of Jan, n my CO team 33 Brisbane got on 4th Feb, last wk, and has given 28 days time to upload all docus in one time n not in bits..so, next wk I am gona have my medicals done, n then by next wkend will update all docus together, including pcc, form 80 for both and medicals..I guess, if our case doesnt go for refer, then co acts very fast? is it so?


----------



## sandy2K12

Yes..my Meds were finalized on 7th Feb. There was an issue in uploading the med results online hence there was a 3 week delay since i got my medical check up. Looks like my CO waiting for my MEDS as i got the grant the very next day.


----------



## superm

sukhnav said:


> It seems a your agent has taken his first case so he is doing experiment with it. I don't understand why he didn't uploaded all documents in one go. Plz tell when u did u medical because delay in processing is mostly due to medical. Once CO got assigned he give 28 days to provide the remaining documents. If u have already provided all documents requested by CO. Then u should give him a mail asking if he required any further document and ask what is the status of medical. He will reply you within 7 days. Also tell when u applied for visa...
> 
> Regards,


I believe agents like these are responsible for slow progress of cases and hence slow CO allocation - and a CO will take like forever to check and request each and every document. Damn..!
Upload everything upfront - make CO work less - make him a bit happy - he will make you happy! It's that simple..


----------



## sandy2K12

raghuraman said:


> HI Sandy Congrats,
> Me to have the same CO and yet to get response from CO. U can see my time line as i have applied on 29th Nov.
> Did she did any job verification?. No verifications has been done yet in my case. I am happy for ur grant at the same time bit concerned abt my application, as its dealt by same CO.
> Share some thoughts, thanks and good luck!
> 
> Regards,
> Raghu


My CO contacted me on Jan 18th and asked me email all the work related documents ( Work reference, tax docs, payslips etc) , Form 80 , Form 1221 , and other other docs as well as there was a technical glitch in their e-visa system. He had given me 28 days of time to upload all docs. 
I am not aware of any job verifications done ( atleast for my current employer) as i had submitted all the work related docs asked by the CO. There was only one communication email with CO after which i got grant notification letter on Feb 8th.


----------



## sandy2K12

lucky14 said:


> Hi you did u upload medicals on 7th and ur visa got grant on 8th? hws this possible? I mean people here on thisforum says, its 2mnths waiting for medicals??? could u pls share??



It depends on how fast you can get your MEDS done and upload it into their e-health system. I had to follow up with hospital authorities to expedite this process. Yes i got the grant the very next day after uploading the MEDS. Looks like the CO may have been waiting for my MEDS to be finalized. There are other people in this form who have got their grants the very next day after their MEDS have been uploaded.


----------



## zivziva

I got assigned with team 34 within 2 days of launching the application. Now CO has requested the information below. 

Evidence of Character

1. United States of America Police Certificate
2. Indian Police certificate

As i have lived in multiple states in United States over last 10 years do i have to get police certificate from every state? Also if anyone has gone through this process please let me know the process or direct me to the right thread.


----------



## melbdream

Totally agree. Well agents are humans and "we need to give them their space". 
Anyways back to topic, you can call DIAC and report against the agent. May be they will write to agent to do his job right.


----------



## raghuraman

sandy2K12 said:


> My CO contacted me on Jan 18th and asked me email all the work related documents ( Work reference, tax docs, payslips etc) , Form 80 , Form 1221 , and other other docs as well as there was a technical glitch in their e-visa system. He had given me 28 days of time to upload all docs.
> I am not aware of any job verifications done ( atleast for my current employer) as i had submitted all the work related docs asked by the CO. There was only one communication email with CO after which i got grant notification letter on Feb 8th.


Thanks for writing. Just a clarification. So U emailed all the docs once again to CO even after uploading them during the visa launch?..

In my e visa page all the docs reflects as "required" whereas remaining docs pcc, meds, form 80 and 1221 reflects as received. But CO didn't ask me to email them. Do u think its right to email the docs or just wait until she contacts me?..pls share ur thoughts. thanks


----------



## slagozzz

alireza_sh said:


> Hi,
> It happend to me once but after couple of ohurs again changed the status to " in progres".
> It could be a network issue.
> Regards.


Yeah, e-visa portal has its issues............


----------



## sreekripa2002

Thanks sukhnav, superm and melbdream. 
I did my medicals on 12/01 and the hospital upload my daughters details on 15/01 and that was bf on the same day itself. But my husband's and my application they upload only on 16/01. When I called DIAC on 18/01 the lady was not so pleased and was not ready to give any details at all. But she said they got the medicals. 
Today I got a mail from my agent saying that since my husband has 11+ year experience they co may take a while and as per the procedure he has to give 12 weeks for co to work on our case. As he is not expecting a reply before Feb end. (That means shut up until then). 
I think I am going to call DIAC tomorrow. the only problem is that I dont know my CO's name or dont know which team. 
Any other suggestions my fellow expats??


----------



## findraj

sreekripa2002 said:


> Thanks sukhnav, superm and melbdream.
> I did my medicals on 12/01 and the hospital upload my daughters details on 15/01 and that was bf on the same day itself. But my husband's and my application they upload only on 16/01. When I called DIAC on 18/01 the lady was not so pleased and was not ready to give any details at all. But she said they got the medicals.
> Today I got a mail from my agent saying that since my husband has 11+ year experience they co may take a while and as per the procedure he has to give 12 weeks for co to work on our case. As he is not expecting a reply before Feb end. (That means shut up until then).
> I think I am going to call DIAC tomorrow. the only problem is that I dont know my CO's name or dont know which team.
> Any other suggestions my fellow expats??


Update your signature man, when did you apply for your visa?

Your agent is wrong, but there is no harm in waiting..Since CO is assigned, Medicals are done, if the CO needs any thing he/she will contact your agent or you...

Until then, yes, shut up, even if you call DIAC, they will say CO is assigned, it is in progress, they cant commit when a decision can be made but usually 189 takes 1 year from application...

What else are you expecting the DIAC operator to say?


----------



## vtallam

slagozzz said:


> Yeah, e-visa portal has its issues............


Yeah.. It seems to be back in normal now.. I see the application status as "In Progress" and see the attached docs.. I am tired of looking at the same status again and again.. hope to get a CO assigned quick.. wanna have a change in my life..

Suresh Tallam


----------



## slagozzz

vtallam said:


> Yeah.. It seems to be back in normal now.. I see the application status as "In Progress" and see the attached docs.. I am tired of looking at the same status again and again.. hope to get a CO assigned quick.. wanna have a change in my life..
> 
> Suresh Tallam


Please give us your timeline...........


----------



## nagarjuna726

findraj said:


> Update your signature man, when did you apply for your visa?
> 
> Your agent is wrong, but there is no harm in waiting..Since CO is assigned, Medicals are done, if the CO needs any thing he/she will contact your agent or you...
> 
> Until then, yes, shut up, even if you call DIAC, they will say CO is assigned, it is in progress, they cant commit when a decision can be made but usually 189 takes 1 year from application...
> 
> What else are you expecting the DIAC operator to say?


What do mean 1 year ! We've seen people getting grants in less than 2 months. It's just coz of Christmas and new year the processing time is extended. I'm of an impression that the whole process will take not more than 3-4 months .


----------



## ITS27001

nagarjuna726 said:


> What do mean 1 year ! We've seen people getting grants in less than 2 months. It's just coz of Christmas and new year the processing time is extended. I'm of an impression that the whole process will take not more than 3-4 months .


3-4 months is for low risk countries. High risk countries takes much longer because of lengthy security checks.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

I understand that one year is a long time but apparently that is what it takes. Anybody gonna comment on the factors beside the high risk thing?


----------



## annacarolinas

Hi Eddy,
I am new to the forum, but have been checking it for a few weeks now!
I'am also from France (actually I'm brazilian originally but living in France for 8 years and having got the French naturalisation), and I'm in the process of applying as well.

I just applied to ACS (Systems analyst) last monday, and moved to stage 2 on thursday.
Am waiting on that, and my IELTS is scheduled for April 6.

Even though I still need to have my ACS validated, I thought I'd prepare all the other documents for the EOI already.

So I'd like to ask you, please:

- PCC: I just asked for and received my bulletin numéro 3. So my question is, do we need to have it translated by a "traducteur assermenté" ?
- Meds: did you find out where the meds can be done in France ? Is there a list of places or something? How much did you pay for it ? Is it something we can do through our sécu/mutuelle ?

Thanks a lot Eddy, and good luck with your visa!

Anna Carolina


----------



## tschaudry

*Documents Upload*



slagozzz said:


> Please give us your timeline...........


Hi,

May I know if all the documents have to be uploaded all at once or I can keep adding later as well?


----------



## tschaudry

*Medicals*

Looks like you guys are going for medicals without CO being assigned? What info did u take to medical centre besides TRN number and Passport?


----------



## KhusbooC

This forum is really helpful.
I sailed smoothly through the ACS assessment process, thanks to the Expats 

I have lodged my visa, and yet to be assigned a CO. I have a question regarding medicals: Do you suggest front loading the medicals is a good idea? If yes, do we need to go for both general medical checks and x-ray? 

Has anyone done his/her medical exam in the USA? It would be great if you could provide some input!


----------



## superm

KhusbooC said:


> This forum is really helpful.
> I sailed smoothly through the ACS assessment process, thanks to the Expats
> 
> I have lodged my visa, and yet to be assigned a CO. I have a question regarding medicals: Do you suggest front loading the medicals is a good idea? If yes, do we need to go for both general medical checks and x-ray?
> 
> Has anyone done his/her medical exam in the USA? It would be great if you could provide some input!


hey that's great.. congrats!
you can check some information about meds 
here and
here - but nothing related to USA here (am from India). Meds are general check up, HIV and X-Ray (chest, for TB)...


----------



## ils2_fly

ITS27001 said:


> 3-4 months is for low risk countries. High risk countries takes much longer because of lengthy security checks.


Hi ITS27001, FYI, there is no HR/LR issue regarding visa grant for 189 since inception of SKillselect. The max time for visa grant for 189 after lodging evisa is 1 year for all countries.


----------



## ils2_fly

tschaudry said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know if all the documents have to be uploaded all at once or I can keep adding later as well?


Yes u can add later the pending documents.


----------



## slagozzz

tschaudry said:


> Looks like you guys are going for medicals without CO being assigned? What info did u take to medical centre besides TRN number and Passport?


U need to take the referral letter and passport for your medical. Please fill the e-health online form and you will find the referral letter.


----------



## tenten

ils2_fly said:


> Hi ITS27001, FYI, there is no HR/LR issue regarding visa grant for 189 since inception of SKillselect. The max time for visa grant for 189 after lodging evisa is 1 year for all countries.


True, DIAC has removed High Risk / Low Risk classification for the purposes of processing times. However that does not remove DIAC's policies/ procedures of requesting external agencies to perform security checks on applicants from certain countries. That said, the visa outcome should still be within one yr of lodging visa

Skillselect processing seems very fast now - not just because its a streamlined online process, but also because there were very few application to deal with from August 2012 (100 invitations in August, 1000 in September, 2000 in October, and 3000 monthly ever since). As the number of application increase, the processing time is lengthening, by July 2013 - a 6 month processing time for 189 may be considered very quick.


----------



## sudip63

tenten said:


> Truely confusing because request to submit form 80 is not for all applicants, and it seems the CO makes the call whether CO will be required or not. We have also come to know that some applicants have a link that requests them to submit form 80 just under the organise health link even before CO is allocated.
> 
> In short not all applicants require CO. There is no harm in you submitting it even if the CO will not require it.


Yes , but some of them are saying that they got the grant mail straight away. They had no communications. Form 80 is far away. They must be lucky. Hopefully we will get it straight away too


----------



## sandy2K12

raghuraman said:


> Thanks for writing. Just a clarification. So U emailed all the docs once again to CO even after uploading them during the visa launch?..
> 
> In my e visa page all the docs reflects as "required" whereas remaining docs pcc, meds, form 80 and 1221 reflects as received. But CO didn't ask me to email them. Do u think its right to email the docs or just wait until she contacts me?..pls share ur thoughts. thanks


Yes i emailed all the docs to CO( even though i had uploaded them in the evisa system) as per his request since he could not view those docs due to technical issues in evisa system. 

Once u upload a doc the status will change to required. In my case none of the docs showed as received . I think CO was working in the background without changing the status of the docs. I just had one communication email from the CO when he requested to email me the docs . After that it was a grant notification.


----------



## deepuz

quick question expats - Do I need to upload certify copy of PCC or just scanned copy will do?


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

Is anyone knows about 261112 systems analysts.
I just wanna know whether has the sealing achieved for the current year.

Cheers
XXX


----------



## alireza_sh

slagozzz said:


> Yeah, e-visa portal has its issues............


Hi mate,
Do you upload the medical results?
tomorrow its my turn to have it, it was crazy busy in Perth i booked it last week for 11-Feb.

Regards,
Ali


----------



## slagozzz

alireza_sh said:


> Hi mate,
> Do you upload the medical results?
> tomorrow its my turn to have it, it was crazy busy in Perth i booked it last week for 11-Feb.
> 
> Regards,
> Ali


As I am living in Bangladesh I have done my medical from here. The clinic will upload the documents. No queue here, just done it without any prior appointment.


----------



## kahuna

tenten said:


> Congratulations! tell us more about the long wait. How long back did you apply and what were the challenges?


I applied as 133111, Construction manager for a 190 in WA. 
Submitted EOI on 1 Sep.
SS approved on 29 Sep.
Invitation 11 Oct. 
Then I made a stupid mistake in the application concerning work experience, so I had to submit a new EOI and SS. finally 18th Jan I could re-submit my visa apliation. Uploaded all docs on the 19th and got approval on the 8th of Feb.

Ironically, meanwhile I got another job and I will first move to middle east for a few years... Now I have to find out what this means for my visa.


----------



## sreekripa2002

my time line is like this
ACS 5/5/12
Req for additional doc - 28/05/

ACS approval 11/7
EOI submitted 19/7

skill invitation 01/10 
Documents send to consultant on 15/10 (coz they demand for scanned originals in jpeg format(including those which are in pdf format) even though I submit all attested documents on 8/10) 
visa applied - 26/11

Co allotted on 17/12
I am not asking for my agent to speed up the process or anything. I ask them to check whether our medicals are finalized or not. I know they wont be able to do anything else. But they are not ready to call DIAC or to check with CO. 
U know even thought they demand for all documents scanned originals they didnt upload much documents. when I ask they said they normally send only when CO request for them. 
They are not ready to send me the mail send by co or not ready to send me the details of CO.


----------



## rks890

Hi,

Queries to people who have been granted 190 and have reached AUS,

do you have to inform the state that you have arrived, If yes how do to do it?

Regards, 
Rks890


----------



## raghuraman

sandy2K12 said:


> Yes i emailed all the docs to CO( even though i had uploaded them in the evisa system) as per his request since he could not view those docs due to technical issues in evisa system.
> 
> Once u upload a doc the status will change to required. In my case none of the docs showed as received . I think CO was working in the background without changing the status of the docs. I just had one communication email from the CO when he requested to email me the docs . After that it was a grant notification.



Thanks for sharing!..

Regards,


----------



## kahuna

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Queries to people who have been granted 190 and have reached AUS,
> 
> do you have to inform the state that you have arrived, If yes how do to do it?
> 
> Regards,
> Rks890


What is the state? 
in my agreement with WA it quotes:
'you keep the western australian government informed of your contact details during these two years'.


----------



## Kamarjahan

sreekripa2002 said:


> my time line is like this
> ACS 5/5/12
> Req for additional doc - 28/05/
> 
> ACS approval 11/7
> EOI submitted 19/7
> 
> skill invitation 01/10
> Documents send to consultant on 15/10 (coz they demand for scanned originals in jpeg format(including those which are in pdf format) even though I submit all attested documents on 8/10)
> visa applied - 26/11
> 
> Co allotted on 17/12
> I am not asking for my agent to speed up the process or anything. I ask them to check whether our medicals are finalized or not. I know they wont be able to do anything else. But they are not ready to call DIAC or to check with CO.
> U know even thought they demand for all documents scanned originals they didnt upload much documents. when I ask they said they normally send only when CO request for them.
> They are not ready to send me the mail send by co or not ready to send me the details of CO.


Hi Sreekripa,

Iam also from Bangalore could you please tell me who is you agent ?

Regards
kamar


----------



## sudip63

Guys any update ??? About the date who has been allocated for the CO lately??? Plzzz share


----------



## superm

sudip63 said:


> Guys any update ??? About the date who has been allocated for the CO lately??? Plzzz share


12th from what we have heard..
update your signature man..


----------



## rks890

kahuna said:


> What is the state?
> in my agreement with WA it quotes:
> 'you keep the western australian government informed of your contact details during these two years'.


Hi, I am moving to SA, how do you keep the state informed, Is it by mail, telephone or by any other means?


----------



## slagozzz

rks890 said:


> Hi, I am moving to SA, how do you keep the state informed, Is it by mail, telephone or by any other means?


Please go to the following site..........

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/42


----------



## tenten

Not a good start to the week. DIAC has just updated their allocation dates. 189 applications are now allocated within *10 weeks* of lodging. 190 remains at 5 weeks.


----------



## melbdream

tenten said:


> Not a good start to the week. DIAC has just updated their allocation dates. 189 applications are now allocated within *10 weeks* of lodging. 190 remains at 5 weeks.


Sad..shocked...again sad...but well have to live with it. I was expecting that they would change it soon as 7 weeks is long gone. Hoping for the best and :ranger:


----------



## mhaqs

It's more like that they started a new "System" under a new name but they're still operating under the old regime.


----------



## imstaying

Hi guys,

I've just applied for subclass 189. I have a question with regards to health evidence..

I recently took a medical assessment for another visa just 3 weeks ago. I would like to reuse that medical assessment however, i don't have any copy of it as I believe medibank sent it directly to immigration. So how do I go about this? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## ksivasarana

imstaying said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just applied for subclass 189. I have a question with regards to health evidence..
> 
> I recently took a medical assessment for another visa just 3 weeks ago. I would like to reuse that medical assessment however, i don't have any copy of it as I believe medibank sent it directly to immigration. So how do I go about this? Any help is much appreciated.


Did you go through the assessments required by Immigration Department? Also, does Medibank listed by the Immigration? If yes, you may request your Medibank team to forward to the Immigration Department. If not you may have to visit Medibank once again.


----------



## ksivasarana

sreekripa2002 said:


> my time line is like this
> ACS 5/5/12
> Req for additional doc - 28/05/
> 
> ACS approval 11/7
> EOI submitted 19/7
> 
> skill invitation 01/10
> Documents send to consultant on 15/10 (coz they demand for scanned originals in jpeg format(including those which are in pdf format) even though I submit all attested documents on 8/10)
> visa applied - 26/11
> 
> Co allotted on 17/12
> I am not asking for my agent to speed up the process or anything. I ask them to check whether our medicals are finalized or not. I know they wont be able to do anything else. But they are not ready to call DIAC or to check with CO.
> U know even thought they demand for all documents scanned originals they didnt upload much documents. when I ask they said they normally send only when CO request for them.
> They are not ready to send me the mail send by co or not ready to send me the details of CO.


If you have your TRN Number you can directly call the Immigration Dept @+611300364613 and request for the status. Since you have all the dates ready in hand you can call them. They will provide all the necessary details of your CO. Good luck!!!


----------



## Naveed539

Allocation of CO within 10 WEEKS TIME is just Pathetic and more bad for the applicants who had taken their Medicals and PCC even prior to allocation of CO...The things are still turning back to the old system prior to Skill slelect...Feel sad for everybody.


----------



## rks890

slagozzz said:


> Please go to the following site..........
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/42


Thanks mate..


----------



## vtallam

slagozzz said:


> Please give us your timeline...........


Updated my signature with timelines.. still waiting for CO assigned..


----------



## slagozzz

vtallam said:


> Updated my signature with timelines.. still waiting for CO assigned..


Thanks mate........


----------



## shabeerali_kp

Hi Friends,

I have applied for 189 visa on 22nd Dec.
I have uploaded PCC and done medicals on 29th Dec.

The link for "complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" has appeared in my eVisa page today.

Does this mean that a CO has been allocated for me?

I have already uploaded Form 80 against "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment ". Should I again upload the Form 80?



Regards,
Shabeer


----------



## saurabh.naidu

Hey Guys . The status for my Medicals still shows "Required" . Should I be worried about it ? I got my medicals done on 10th Jan and uploaded the receipt on the website. Any help would be awesome . Thanks


----------



## builudi

imstaying said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've just applied for subclass 189. I have a question with regards to health evidence..
> 
> I recently took a medical assessment for another visa just 3 weeks ago. I would like to reuse that medical assessment however, i don't have any copy of it as I believe medibank sent it directly to immigration. So how do I go about this? Any help is much appreciated.


I reckon you just need to send DIAC your medical check receipt. DIAC will contact Medibank directly when they process your application.


----------



## Malaika

Hey! 

I'm new to writing on the forum but have been keeping a close eye whilst waiting for the visa.

Just wanted to send some hope, I got my visa grant today! Applied 10th December, email acknowledgement 14th December, went ahead and got the PCc and meds done, with the medical on the 2nd feb, think they were uploaded by the clinic on the 4th feb as link disappeared. Got the grant email 11th feb! No hearing from case officer except this grant letter! So in total took 9 weeks from date of application / 8.5 weeks from confirmation of lodgement, if you upload all the docs needed it definitely helps!

Good luck everyone and thanks for helpful comments throughout my journey!


----------



## rsingh

Malaika said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm new to writing on the forum but have been keeping a close eye whilst waiting for the visa.
> 
> Just wanted to send some hope, I got my visa grant today! Applied 10th December, email acknowledgement 14th December, went ahead and got the PCc and meds done, with the medical on the 2nd feb, think they were uploaded by the clinic on the 4th feb as link disappeared. Got the grant email 11th feb! No hearing from case officer except this grant letter! So in total took 9 weeks from date of application / 8.5 weeks from confirmation of lodgement, if you upload all the docs needed it definitely helps!
> 
> Good luck everyone and thanks for helpful comments throughout my journey!


Thats great news... Congrats


----------



## VVV

Malaika said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm new to writing on the forum but have been keeping a close eye whilst waiting for the visa.
> 
> Just wanted to send some hope, I got my visa grant today! Applied 10th December, email acknowledgement 14th December, went ahead and got the PCc and meds done, with the medical on the 2nd feb, think they were uploaded by the clinic on the 4th feb as link disappeared. Got the grant email 11th feb! No hearing from case officer except this grant letter! So in total took 9 weeks from date of application / 8.5 weeks from confirmation of lodgement, if you upload all the docs needed it definitely helps!
> 
> Good luck everyone and thanks for helpful comments throughout my journey!


Hi, Congratz Malaika...That's fantastic news! All the best!!!


----------



## shabanasafa

Malaika was the status in the e-visa page change on the day u got ur grant email? Since i have applied through agent, he will be the one to get the mail. So just curious


----------



## amitarno24

Malaika said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm new to writing on the forum but have been keeping a close eye whilst waiting for the visa.
> 
> Just wanted to send some hope, I got my visa grant today! Applied 10th December, email acknowledgement 14th December, went ahead and got the PCc and meds done, with the medical on the 2nd feb, think they were uploaded by the clinic on the 4th feb as link disappeared. Got the grant email 11th feb! No hearing from case officer except this grant letter! So in total took 9 weeks from date of application / 8.5 weeks from confirmation of lodgement, if you upload all the docs needed it definitely helps!
> 
> Good luck everyone and thanks for helpful comments throughout my journey!


Congratulations!!!
__________________
IELTS=28 Oct||ACS(263111,10+ yrs)=10Dec ||EOI Sub/ITA(189:75)=10Dec/17Dec ||Visa App/Ack 17Dec/17Dec||PCC= 29 Jan||Meds=31 Jan||CO=?


----------



## Malaika

shabanasafa said:


> Malaika was the status in the e-visa page change on the day u got ur grant email? Since i have applied through agent, he will be the one to get the mail. So just curious


Thanks guys! Haven't checked the evisa page yet...


----------



## Malaika

Malaika said:


> Thanks guys! Haven't checked the evisa page yet...


Just checked, yep it says granted, status -finalised, all the recommended / required stuff disappeared


----------



## AnkitPune

Malaika said:


> Just checked, yep it says granted, status -finalised, all the recommended / required stuff disappeared


Congratulations! Feels good to hear news like these 
Cheers!!!


----------



## LaFleur

Ah 10 weeks for 189 CO assignment now! 
_Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications_


----------



## abdulazeem

Malaika said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm new to writing on the forum but have been keeping a close eye whilst waiting for the visa.
> 
> Just wanted to send some hope, I got my visa grant today! Applied 10th December, email acknowledgement 14th December, went ahead and got the PCc and meds done, with the medical on the 2nd feb, think they were uploaded by the clinic on the 4th feb as link disappeared. Got the grant email 11th feb! No hearing from case officer except this grant letter! So in total took 9 weeks from date of application / 8.5 weeks from confirmation of lodgement, if you upload all the docs needed it definitely helps!
> 
> Good luck everyone and thanks for helpful comments throughout my journey!



Is your application 189?


----------



## Malaika

abdulazeem said:


> Is your application 189?


Yep! Occupation: secondary school teacher. Single applicant.


----------



## abdulazeem

Malaika said:


> Yep! Occupation: secondary school teacher. Single applicant.


Thats good; CELEBRATION


----------



## 204055

Hi fellow expats, 

Hi had an enquiry and would be really greatful if anyone can help. My situation is thus;
I lodged my application on the 4th of Feb. Got acknowleged on the same day but received a second mail about immi brigding visa grant and it states ive been given bridging visa C. The reason i think is may be my TR is not yet in effect as i havent heard from anyone about the TR grant, means i was in bridging while i applied.

Any enlightenment woul be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SERPIN

Malaika said:


> Yep! Occupation: secondary school teacher. Single applicant.


Congrtaulations Malaika! 
I hope I'll get my grant soon... 
One of my friend wants to apply as a secondary school teacher. Do you know if it matters if he's an English teacher or not? I'm asking you this because our consultant said that if he was a Science or Maths teacher, there was no problem. But since he's an English teacher, there is not much need for them and he needs state sponsorship.
Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## sameera207

Malaika said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm new to writing on the forum but have been keeping a close eye whilst waiting for the visa.
> 
> Just wanted to send some hope, I got my visa grant today! Applied 10th December, email acknowledgement 14th December, went ahead and got the PCc and meds done, with the medical on the 2nd feb, think they were uploaded by the clinic on the 4th feb as link disappeared. Got the grant email 11th feb! No hearing from case officer except this grant letter! So in total took 9 weeks from date of application / 8.5 weeks from confirmation of lodgement, if you upload all the docs needed it definitely helps!
> 
> Good luck everyone and thanks for helpful comments throughout my journey!



This is definitely a great news and arise of hope for everyone. Congrats on your grant.

Would you mind sharing your CO initials and team. Would you have any idea as to whether the hospital uploaded your medicals on eHealth or eMedicals?

Also appreciate if you could pls update your signature for everyones benifit. Thanks


----------



## Malaika

D


SERPIN said:


> Congrtaulations Malaika!
> I hope I'll get my grant soon...
> One of my friend wants to apply as a secondary school teacher. Do you know if it matters if he's an English teacher or not? I'm asking you this because our consultant said that if he was a Science or Maths teacher, there was no problem. But since he's an English teacher, there is not much need for them and he needs state sponsorship.
> Thank you for your help in advance.


In some states they are short of science and maths so if applying for state sponsorship he may need to be a science or maths teacher, however if he has enough points to apply without state sponsorship he can apply under the secondary school teacher category which includes any subject...I think. Best checking the SOL.


----------



## Malaika

sameera207 said:


> This is definitely a great news and arise of hope for everyone. Congrats on your grant.
> 
> Would you mind sharing your CO initials and team. Would you have any idea as to whether the hospital uploaded your medicals on eHealth or eMedicals?
> 
> Also appreciate if you could pls update your signature for everyones benifit. Thanks


Was team 4 Adelaide, initials LW. I think they were via e-health. Also, bit clueless with this website, how do I update my signature? Cheers!


----------



## AnkitPune

Malaika said:


> Was team 4 Adelaide, initials LW. I think they were via e-health. Also, bit clueless with this website, how do I update my signature? Cheers!


Hey, me & findraj share the same CO  Hopefully we get our grants soon from her.
Use this link to update your signature: here


----------



## jayprabu

slagozzz, i have done my medicals last saturday. thanks for the help


----------



## Baz1908

Hi Everyone

Like everyone else on this forum I am waiting for the CO to be assigned to my application. I have uploaded all the documents. However, the links for medical were not active since the day i lodged the application. The agent told me to wait for the CO, we can only then ask the CO to activate the links. Now only my Medics are pending. Any idea how do we get this link activated

ACS: 13/11/2012
IELTS: 28/11/2012 - 9,8.5,7.5,7 = 7
EOI Invite: 17/12/2012
Lodged: 31/12/2012
PCC; 09/01/2013
CO: waiting...


----------



## malthe

sach_1213 said:


> Routine checks means u will be facing verification either telephonic or physical enquiry or both. Just check out my timeline. I had telephonic enquiry on 9 jan 14 jan n surprise physical visit to my office on 4 feb..... I was told in dec that my file is under routine check n my medicals r finalised..... So this routine check can take 2 to 3 months for offshore applicants like u n me....... So be ready for a surprise check


Hi Sach_1213, Are you in to I.T. Did they verify all the companies or just the latest company ? and what did they enquire ?


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

Malaika said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm new to writing on the forum but have been keeping a close eye whilst waiting for the visa.
> 
> Just wanted to send some hope, I got my visa grant today! Applied 10th December, email acknowledgement 14th December, went ahead and got the PCc and meds done, with the medical on the 2nd feb, think they were uploaded by the clinic on the 4th feb as link disappeared. Got the grant email 11th feb! No hearing from case officer except this grant letter! So in total took 9 weeks from date of application / 8.5 weeks from confirmation of lodgement, if you upload all the docs needed it definitely helps!
> 
> Good luck everyone and thanks for helpful comments throughout my journey!


Many congratulations....please guide us on following
1. Did you applied for subclass 189 category
2. Does it matter which country is your current citizenship, in terms of time 
3. Was your status in immigration portal was also 'in-progress' till you got the grant or it changes some other status.

Regards


----------



## slagozzz

jayprabu said:


> slagozzz, i have done my medicals last saturday. thanks for the help


You are most welcome mate.........


----------



## NVsha

slagozzz said:


> Just wait for your outcome letter...........


thanks slagozz for considering my post,, and please tell me what is the opportunity for my category (222211).


need urgent guidance by you!


----------



## kaurrajbir

Guys

Can I include my mother in my application ?

Me and mother are only family members.

If I migrate alone my mother would be left alone 

Are there any conditions for this ?

Please suggest


----------



## slagozzz

neetikavikas said:


> thanks slagozz for considering my post,, and please tell me what is the opportunity for my category (222211).
> 
> 
> need urgent guidance by you!


Do you have 60 points for 189 visa? Then you have good opportunity. Otherwise you have to look for 190 or 489 and in that case need search for your occupation in occupation in demand in different states.


----------



## raaj

saurabh.naidu said:


> Hey Guys . The status for my Medicals still shows "Required" . Should I be worried about it ? I got my medicals done on 10th Jan and uploaded the receipt on the website. Any help would be awesome . Thanks


Hi Saurabh,

can you please tell me one thing : How did you uploaded the receipt for medical on the eVisa? I can not see the option i need to select in the dropdown for that?


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

They take eternity to pick the call in Australia ... calling australia from pakistan is hell very expensive ...
What to do to check whether I am assigned with a CO or not ...
My portal still shows 'In-Progress' and the health link, PCC link and Form 80 etc links are still active despite uploading these documents, although not sure about medical as it was to be uploaded by the medical itself .... i appeared in medical on 23rd Dec,12.
I submitted my appliction on 10th Dec,12

May someone guide me on the above issue ..
Hey ghostrider bro .. need a comment


----------



## jayprabu

do we need to provide certified copy of PCC?


----------



## slagozzz

jayprabu said:


> do we need to provide certified copy of PCC?


I am not sure about that, I have uploaded the color scanned copy of the original one.


----------



## NVsha

slagozzz said:


> Do you have 60 points for 189 visa? Then you have good opportunity. Otherwise you have to look for 190 or 489 and in that case need search for your occupation in occupation in demand in different states.


i have already ielts score as 6.5 with me, and so the total comes to 55, so i am planning to once more try for ielts if iam able to score 7 or above....what say?


----------



## espresso

Hi everyone, 

I applied on December 11 and got a mail from the CO (Team 7, Adelaide, Initials: A.R.) today, requesting some previously uploaded documents. 

All the best to everyone in the queue, 
Monika


----------



## jayprabu

slagozzz said:


> I am not sure about that, I have uploaded the color scanned copy of the original one.


thanks 

form 80 is also needed for character requirements right?


----------



## imstaying

espresso said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied on December 11 and got a mail from the CO (Team 7, Adelaide, Initials: A.R.) today, requesting some previously uploaded documents.
> 
> All the best to everyone in the queue,
> Monika


Congrats! Almost there! Wish you all the best! :clap2:


----------



## slagozzz

jayprabu said:


> thanks
> 
> form 80 is also needed for character requirements right?


Form 80 is not mandatory but I have uploaded it as well........


----------



## slagozzz

neetikavikas said:


> i have already ielts score as 6.5 with me, and so the total comes to 55, so i am planning to once more try for ielts if iam able to score 7 or above....what say?


If you get 7 in each band in ielts and apply for 189 then it will be best for you.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

espresso said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied on December 11 and got a mail from the CO (Team 7, Adelaide, Initials: A.R.) today, requesting some previously uploaded documents.
> 
> All the best to everyone in the queue,
> Monika


Congrats Monika. Do keep us updated. Best of luck.


----------



## alireza_sh

just had the Medical test this morning and it took 1/5 hours.
Everything is slow in Australia 
anyone assigned Co from WA ?


----------



## vimal190

Hi forum,

Is there any forum/group for 189 grant holders? I am looking for some details on living cost, job opportunities and other details.

Regards,


----------



## malthe

Hi,

Has anyone got their CO from team 2 Adelide with name 'Tim' . Please reply.


----------



## slagozzz

alireza_sh said:


> just had the Medical test this morning and it took 1/5 hours.
> Everything is slow in Australia
> anyone assigned Co from WA ?


not yet......


----------



## tenten

alireza_sh said:


> just had the Medical test this morning and it took 1/5 hours.
> Everything is slow in Australia
> anyone assigned Co from WA ?


What is 1/5 hrs - a fifth of an hour, 12 mins that lightning speed..


----------



## ATA

kaurrajbir said:


> Guys
> 
> Can I include my mother in my application ?
> 
> Me and mother are only family members.
> 
> If I migrate alone my mother would be left alone
> 
> Are there any conditions for this ?
> 
> Please suggest


Sure you can.... You would need to show her as a dependent family member and may need to submit following documents:
form 47a
Evidence of birth date
Form 80
Evidence of english or choose to pay fees
Medicals
Passport bio pages
Evidence of Spouse death certificate if applicable
Passport photograph


----------



## pretty11

Malaika said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm new to writing on the forum but have been keeping a close eye whilst waiting for the visa.
> 
> Just wanted to send some hope, I got my visa grant today! Applied 10th December, email acknowledgement 14th December, went ahead and got the PCc and meds done, with the medical on the 2nd feb, think they were uploaded by the clinic on the 4th feb as link disappeared. Got the grant email 11th feb! No hearing from case officer except this grant letter! So in total took 9 weeks from date of application / 8.5 weeks from confirmation of lodgement, if you upload all the docs needed it definitely helps!
> 
> Good luck everyone and thanks for helpful comments throughout my journey![/QUOT
> 
> Congrats Malaika!!:clap2:
> Im still waiting for my CO/ grant
> This is my 8th wk of waiting aftr i lodged last dec 21


----------



## amitarno24

The status of all my Documents has changed to Received. None of the Documents is showing Requested. The status is like this for almost a day now. Still no mail from the CO. Waiting......


----------



## Kamarjahan

Hi,

how can we know that we are assigned a CO. will the required/recommended status change as recieved.?

Awaiting a response

Thanks in Advance
Kamar


----------



## kemee

I have lodged application on 15th Dec 2012 and still waiting for CO, but in few days I am moving to Australia on 457 (Work permit) visa. any thing do I need to do or inform anyone ? or any impact on this PR Visa 189 by this travel ?


----------



## Kevin_ind

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi,
> 
> how can we know that we are assigned a CO. will the required/recommended status change as recieved.?
> 
> Awaiting a response
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> Kamar


The status will not change until you get the Grant.

CO will send you an email if they require additional documents. There is no other way to know than to wait for CO's email............


----------



## tenten

Kevin_ind said:


> There is no other way to know than to wait for CO's email............


Well, there is, you can call DIAC. Especially if you are past their allocation dates.


----------



## superm

Malaika said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm new to writing on the forum but have been keeping a close eye whilst waiting for the visa.
> 
> Just wanted to send some hope, I got my visa grant today! Applied 10th December, email acknowledgement 14th December, went ahead and got the PCc and meds done, with the medical on the 2nd feb, think they were uploaded by the clinic on the 4th feb as link disappeared. Got the grant email 11th feb! No hearing from case officer except this grant letter! So in total took 9 weeks from date of application / 8.5 weeks from confirmation of lodgement, if you upload all the docs needed it definitely helps!
> 
> Good luck everyone and thanks for helpful comments throughout my journey!


Congrats Malaika - your Anzesco Code?


----------



## sach_1213

malthe said:


> Hi Sach_1213, Are you in to I.T. Did they verify all the companies or just the latest company ? and what did they enquire ?


No malthe.... I am a self employed businessman..... My job title is CONFERENCE AND EVENT ORGANISOR


----------



## akazemis

DIAC has recently updated its allocation date table and has mentioned that 189 applications will be allocated within* 10 weeks *of lodgement.

I hope it won't grow more , first it was 5 weeks , then 7 and now 10 !!! 

here's the link 
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


----------



## espresso

Hi kemee, 

you should inform the department as described in the SkillSelect 189 page: 



> The department needs to know, as soon as possible and in writing, about changes in circumstances that may affect the processing of your application such as: [...] you and/or your dependent family members intend to travel to and from Australia while the application is being processed.


Send the form to the Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre via [email protected].

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Malaika

Imran uz Zaman said:


> Many congratulations....please guide us on following
> 1. Did you applied for subclass 189 category
> 2. Does it matter which country is your current citizenship, in terms of time
> 3. Was your status in immigration portal was also 'in-progress' till you got the grant or it changes some other status.
> 
> Regards


Hi, yes 189 visa, I'm from the uk, guessing its longer from high risk countries. It always showed in progress and all the documents said recommended, only PCc said required on the evisa page, but says granted / finalised once got grant


----------



## Vinaybs

Hi Friends,
I have submitted my Visa on 11th of January and waiting for the CO to be assigned.

From the latest announcements from DIAC, it is 10 weeks official time for a CO to be allocated for 189 applicants. But when I check the status of the documents online, it is in 'Received' state. Does it mean that the CO is assigned for me???

I have done my PCC and medicals I completed today. So, I have given all the documents from my side including form 80.


Does the status change mean that CO is assigned to me?


----------



## tenten

Vinaybs said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have submitted my Visa on 11th of January and waiting for the CO to be assigned.
> 
> From the latest announcements from DIAC, it is 10 weeks official time for a CO to be allocated for 189 applicants. But when I check the status of the documents online, it is in 'Received' state. Does it mean that the CO is assigned for me???
> 
> I have done my PCC and medicals I completed today. So, I have given all the documents from my side including form 80.
> 
> 
> Does the status change mean that CO is assigned to me?


CO allocation is currently happening for those who lodged in second week of December - so there is still a bit of time before your turn comes. The document status in evisa is confusing to say the least. Do not rely on it. For some applicants - their documents change to received day after uploading for others it happens weeks later - and for others the status does not change till they get grant / hear from CO. It seems there is a system bug that causes these haphazard status changes.


----------



## Arjey

Read on thread that folks that have applied around mid december 2012 have been assigned CO or in some cases have even received grants. I applied on 30th december, will it be reasonable to assume that I'll get the CO in couple of weeks? 

BTW & FYI, I never received acknowledgement. 

IELTS:7|ANSZCO261112| EOI 189(65): 04/12/12 | Invitation: 17/12/11 | Applied: 30/12/12 | ACK: Waiting | PCC: Uploaded (UK, DE, SE, IND): 21/01/13 | Med: Pending | CO: Waiting


----------



## imstaying

Arjey said:


> Read on thread that folks that have applied around mid december 2012 have been assigned CO or in some cases have even received grants. I applied on 30th december, will it be reasonable to assume that I'll get the CO in couple of weeks?
> 
> BTW & FYI, I never received acknowledgement.
> 
> IELTS:7|ANSZCO261112| EOI 189(65): 04/12/12 | Invitation: 17/12/11 | Applied: 30/12/12 | ACK: Waiting | PCC: Uploaded (UK, DE, SE, IND): 21/01/13 | Med: Pending | CO: Waiting


very reasonable, however, you might wanna give them a call if you haven't receive acknowledgement. better safe than sorry.


----------



## alireza_sh

tenten said:


> What is 1/5 hrs - a fifth of an hour, 12 mins that lightning speed..


haha....
1.5 hour.

cheers


----------



## Janneeyrre

alireza_sh said:


> just had the Medical test this morning and it took 1/5 hours.
> Everything is slow in Australia
> anyone assigned Co from WA ?


20 minutes to do the test? 
What do you mean by 1/5 and slow?


----------



## diana123

how cases are assigned to CO??i mean is it on the basis of high risk - low risk country or on the basis of skill accessors like EA, ACS, TRA, or State Sponsorship etc. etc.,, any idea.. 

Thanx


----------



## nagarjuna726

Arjey said:


> Read on thread that folks that have applied around mid december 2012 have been assigned CO or in some cases have even received grants. I applied on 30th december, will it be reasonable to assume that I'll get the CO in couple of weeks?
> 
> BTW & FYI, I never received acknowledgement.
> 
> IELTS:7|ANSZCO261112| EOI 189(65): 04/12/12 | Invitation: 17/12/11 | Applied: 30/12/12 | ACK: Waiting | PCC: Uploaded (UK, DE, SE, IND): 21/01/13 | Med: Pending | CO: Waiting


I applied on the 31 of dec , since the diac website declared 10 weeks processing time we can expect a CO in the first or second week of march. Till then I hope diac doesn't increase the processing time even further.


----------



## NVsha

slagozzz said:


> Do you have 60 points for 189 visa? Then you have good opportunity. Otherwise you have to look for 190 or 489 and in that case need search for your occupation in occupation in demand in different states.


good morning sir,

pne more doubt to cleared, somebody told me that my category applicants are not eligible for 189 visa, as my category is in schedule 2. is it true??


regards,
neetika sharma.


----------



## VVV

Malaika said:


> Hi, yes 189 visa, I'm from the uk, guessing its longer from high risk countries. It always showed in progress and all the documents said recommended, only PCc said required on the evisa page, but says granted / finalised once got grant


Hi Malaika,

Did you apply on 14th Dec? (As per your signature)...Yes, since you are from the UK, your visa would have got processed faster...but if you applied on Dec 14th, that means the other mid-December applicants would have atleast got COs...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pete_sampras

Test


----------



## deepuz

neetikavikas said:


> good morning sir,
> 
> pne more doubt to cleared, somebody told me that my category applicants are not eligible for 189 visa, as my category is in schedule 2. is it true??
> 
> 
> regards,
> neetika sharma.


Hi Neetika, 

May I know your occupation code?, yes if it is in schedule 2 - you need to take the 190 route...


----------



## slagozzz

neetikavikas said:


> good morning sir,
> 
> pne more doubt to cleared, somebody told me that my category applicants are not eligible for 189 visa, as my category is in schedule 2. is it true??
> 
> 
> regards,
> neetika sharma.


Hi mate, I have searched for your occupation (222211 if i m not wrong) at SA, WA, NSW, Vic, Queensland, Tasmania and NT but I could not found your occupation in any of the states nominated occupation list. I am really sorry. You should talk to a migration agent soon.


----------



## NVsha

rks890 said:


> For HAP id, if not in the system , mail your CO , he will send it to you..


hello, 

mself neetika, i am also waiting for vetassess result, may i please know for what category you got assessed??


rgds,
neetika


----------



## NVsha

slagozzz said:


> Hi mate, I have searched for your occupation (222211 if i m not wrong) at SA, WA, NSW, Vic, Queensland, Tasmania and NT but I could not found your occupation in any of the states nominated occupation list. I am really sorry. You should talk to a migration agent soon.


its reflecting in ACT TERRITORY, please you too check it .


----------



## Janneeyrre

Pete_sampras said:


> Test


success.


----------



## slagozzz

neetikavikas said:


> its reflecting in ACT TERRITORY, please you too check it .


ACT has the nomination but in LIMITED position. Please contact in following address:

For more information about the ACT migration program, contact: 

The Client Manager 
Migration and Information Services 
Address: Telstra House, 490 Northbourne Avenue, 
Dickson ACT 2602 
Mail: GPO Box 158, Canberra ACT 2601 
Phone: (02) 6207 1957 Fax: (02) 6207 0033 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## NVsha

slagozzz said:


> ACT has the nomination but in LIMITED position. Please contact in following address:
> 
> For more information about the ACT migration program, contact:
> 
> The Client Manager
> Migration and Information Services
> Address: Telstra House, 490 Northbourne Avenue,
> Dickson ACT 2602
> Mail: GPO Box 158, Canberra ACT 2601
> Phone: (02) 6207 1957 Fax: (02) 6207 0033
> Email: [email protected]


sorry i am again and again troubling you, but please tell me:

what does thi slimited position denotes??? chances for me??
and as i have already invested lacs in it so what is the ption for me now?


----------



## slagozzz

neetikavikas said:


> sorry i am again and again troubling you, but please tell me:
> 
> what does thi slimited position denotes??? chances for me??
> and as i have already invested lacs in it so what is the ption for me now?


Limited position means that it may available right now or not. If you already have your skill assessment then call the number above at ACT migration office and ask them if the position is still available for 222211 occupation. If it is available then please submit your EOI and apply for ACT nomination. Hope this information will work.


----------



## Arjey

nagarjuna726 said:


> I applied on the 31 of dec , since the diac website declared 10 weeks processing time we can expect a CO in the first or second week of march. Till then I hope diac doesn't increase the processing time even further.


Where is it mentioned on DIAC's site that the processing time is 10 weeks. Could you please share the link. Also, did you get the acknowledgement mail immediately on your application on 31st Dec?
Thanks


----------



## tenten

Arjey said:


> Where is it mentioned on DIAC's site that the processing time is 10 weeks. Could you please share the link. Also, did you get the acknowledgement mail immediately on your application on 31st Dec?
> Thanks


Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## Baz1908

nagarjuna726 said:


> I applied on the 31 of dec , since the diac website declared 10 weeks processing time we can expect a CO in the first or second week of march. Till then I hope diac doesn't increase the processing time even further.


HI nagarjuna, I have applied on 31 dec as well however i could not see the links for medical active. there fore only the medics is pending. do you know what should i do


----------



## malthe

sach_1213 said:


> No malthe.... I am a self employed businessman..... My job title is CONFERENCE AND EVENT ORGANISOR


Thanks Sach.
I have got a mail from CO asking for my spouse payslips and form-16 after 2 months I got CO allocated. Before 2 months, I have submitted all my documents that CO requested. Senior expats, Could you please let me know if you have any idea how long it takes for the grant from this point.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stargaze

abdulazeem said:


> Thats good; CELEBRATION


Hi Abdulazeem,
From your signature I found that your are in Riyadh. Currently, I am in Jeddha and I would like to know the procedure for PCC. What is the procedure to obtain the PCC from KSA?

Regards,


----------



## VVV

malthe said:


> Thanks Sach.
> I have got a mail from CO asking for my spouse payslips and form-16 after 2 months I got CO allocated. Before 2 months, I have submitted all my documents that CO requested. Senior expats, Could you please let me know if you have any idea how long it takes for the grant from this point.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, Perhaps only a couple of days...If the CO took two months to contact you, I am guessing the CO has already analysed your case and done any required checks. So, you might get your grant in no time...All the best!:clap2:


----------



## sameera207

VVV said:


> Hi, Perhaps only a couple of days...If the CO took two months to contact you, I am guessing the CO has already analysed your case and done any required checks. So, you might get your grant in no time...All the best!:clap2:


It could even be that your medicals were referred and now cleared and CO is reevaluating your case. It says in their correspondence that once all docs are in place they revisit your case. Agree with VVV, you may be getting the grant in few days.

Also would you mind sharing CO details pls.


----------



## subhadipbose

Helo friends and seniors !!!

My wife is a co-applicant in my PR visa.
1. Is she equally eligible to work in auatralia ?
2. I got state nomination from victoria so Will she have to live in victoria for the first 2 yrs as well ?


----------



## malthe

VVV said:


> Hi, Perhaps only a couple of days...If the CO took two months to contact you, I am guessing the CO has already analysed your case and done any required checks. So, you might get your grant in no time...All the best!:clap2:


Thanks VVV for your positive response. Let's hope so. The wait is really killing.:juggle:


----------



## malthe

sameera207 said:


> It could even be that your medicals were referred and now cleared and CO is reevaluating your case. It says in their correspondence that once all docs are in place they revisit your case. Agree with VVV, you may be getting the grant in few days.
> 
> Also would you mind sharing CO details pls.


Thanks Sameera.. My CO is from Team 2 , name - Tim


----------



## jayprabu

subhadipbose said:


> Helo friends and seniors !!!
> 
> My wife is a co-applicant in my PR visa.
> 1. Is she equally eligible to work in auatralia ?
> 2. I got state nomination from victoria so Will she have to live in victoria for the first 2 yrs as well ?


1. there is no difference between you and your spouse as she is also a PR holder. She can do anything same as you.
2. I think YES. but FYI, it's moral obligation only, not legal. so, if you dont find suitable employment there and you get a job in some other state, you can intimate Vic and move.


----------



## deepuz

yes both of you have equal rights... and both of you should live and work in the nominated state only.... enjoy !!


----------



## amit26580

Guys ,

Again I wanted to clarify few doubts after one granted with AU PR 

1. Do we need to Close all our Bank Accounts in India after getting PR ? Is it necessary ? what if because of some reasons I may not able to move to AU during the given one year time frame ?

2. What changes we need to make I mean like informing Gov of India or changing some status at some gov departments ..any thing that sort of ? 

Can expats from India clarify these doubts please ? 

Thanks


----------



## Vinaybs

tenten said:


> CO allocation is currently happening for those who lodged in second week of December - so there is still a bit of time before your turn comes. The document status in evisa is confusing to say the least. Do not rely on it. For some applicants - their documents change to received day after uploading for others it happens weeks later - and for others the status does not change till they get grant / hear from CO. It seems there is a system bug that causes these haphazard status changes.


Thanks for the information tenten... will keep waiting for Mr. CO to pickup mine ... :ranger:


----------



## abdulazeem

Stargaze said:


> Hi Abdulazeem,
> From your signature I found that your are in Riyadh. Currently, I am in Jeddha and I would like to know the procedure for PCC. What is the procedure to obtain the PCC from KSA?
> 
> Regards,


Fortunately, I work in a Government sector and they have their own investigation department, they assisted us in getting PCC

really did not face any hardship to get it done, and it is some sort of internal job done, means i just submitted one official form and did fingerprints, internal application form

There is some good info on some other thread I will just copy paste it down

Check this link

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/char...cter-penal.pdf

SAUDI ARABIA
Relevant document: ‘No Previous Conviction Certificate’.
Current residents
Apply in person to Police General Headquarters or to Police Quarters in your area of residence in Saudi Arabia.
Application to include: Iqama (current and previous Saudi resident permits), a copy of your current passport plus two passport size photos, a letter from the Australian Embassy Riyadh, and fingerprints
(which can be taken by local police).

Processing time is approximately two weeks or more for citizens.
Non-citizens living in Saudi Arabia
Apply in the same way as citizens, and with the same documents.
Processing time is approximately six months.
Fee: payable.
Obtaining the letter from DIAC
If you have lodged a migration application, the DIAC processing office will provide you with a letter that requests health and character checks. You will need to present a copy of this letter to the DIAC office in Riyadh who will then issue a letter addressed to the Saudi Authorities to assist you in obtaining a police clearance.
You take this letter with the other documents required and lodge your application for a police
clearance at the police headquarters.
If you have evidence that a migration application is lodged through the standard departmental letter to proceed to health and character checks, (issued by their case officer), then no fee is payable for the letter from DIAC Riyadh.

Non-Saudi nationals in Australia
Follow the instructions on website at:
Royal Embassy of Saudi Arabia Canberra
Application to include:
Police Clearance Application Form (available for the website)
original fingerprint from state police authorities in Australia
two recent passport size photographs
a copy of your passport which shows photo and residency permit pages during your stay in
Saudi Arabia a letter of release from your sponsor in Saudi Arabia, and
any other document which you think has relevance to your request or which may assist in its
processing.
All documents should be addressed to your country embassy in Australia.
Your embassy or DFAT will then forward the documents to their respective embassy in Saudi Arabia who will then apply for the police clearance to the Saudi Ministry of Foreign Affairs
Note: to avoid any confusion when forwarding the documents, we recommend you write a cover letter to the embassy.
Instructions on how to seek a supporting letter from the Australian Embassy Riyadh are provided directly to you by your case officer. A fee is payable to the Australian Embassy.

Good Luck.


----------



## Somudra

is there any update ? I got the same thing with the medical, but instead of GP I had to go to a specialist. Specialist report has been posted last Wednesday 7th. I have checked application progress, its stilll in progress.


----------



## Somudra

flast771 said:


> Hi GhostrideR,
> 
> I also hope so
> 
> I've actually uploaded the docs I felt are needed in relation to my EOI claims, as soon as they became available to me. Few of the document status received to "received" only 2-3 weeks from the submission date. That seemed too soon to be done by a CO, anyway I have no idea. Everything else remained in "required" / "recommended" states that too with random date changes.
> 
> With regard to the medical, I did it at end of December in Medibank, Melbourne. After the test, panel doctor told me that there was blood in my urine detected by the dipstick test. The doctor gave me a letter and asked me to give that to my General Practitioner to do another urine test using microscopy and culture. The letter advised my GP to send the new test results to "Immigration B Case Team, Medibank Health Solutions, Melbourne" in order to make a recommendation to DIAC.
> 
> The link to arranging health examinations disappeared about 3 days after my initial examination. My GP said that the new report is OK and that he has posted it to the given address. Anyway I'm still confused about this, is my medical finalized? if not who will make the recommendation?. When I called DIAC they did told me that the medical has been received. They did not tell me the status as it is for the CO to see.
> 
> Anyway, How are your things? Hope all the success in your plans


s there any update ? I got the same thing with the medical, but instead of GP I had to go to a specialist. Specialist report has been posted last Wednesday 7th. I have checked application progress, its stilll in progress.


----------



## tani

Do the link " organise your health examination " disappear or become inactive after DIAC receive the medicals? How will I know whether my medical is finalised or not?


----------



## superm

tani said:


> Do the link " organise your health examination " disappear or become inactive after DIAC receive the medicals? How will I know whether my medical is finalised or not?


you can write to GH for medical status - check on this medical information page for pr


----------



## superm

superm said:


> you can write to GH for medical status - check on this medical information page for pr


Do update your timeline Tani. 
Also - people who are already in Oz may not see meds referred cases. 
Best of luck!


----------



## KhusbooC

Hi Expats,

I have a question regarding PCC.
Do the results of PCC need to be sent to DIAC directly from the authority performing the checks? or Do we get the results and then upload them in the documents section of our visa?


----------



## raghut

*Do I need to upload colour scan copies Or Attested copies after Subclass 189 lodged ?*

Hi Friends,

Recently I have lodged for Subclass 189 visa and in the process of uploading documents... When I contacted my India Migration Agent he mentioned no need to upload attested copies and instead you can upload colour scan copies of all the documents required by immigration. 

I couldn't find any info about colour scan copies in the immigration wesite and now confused...... 

Can anybody please tell me if they have done something similar and got their Visa Granted with colour scan copies uploaded ?

Thanks,
RT


----------



## tani

superm said:


> Do update your timeline Tani.
> Also - people who are already in Oz may not see meds referred cases.
> Best of luck!


What does medical referred case means? And I dunno how to add timeline


----------



## Pete_sampras

raghut said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Recently I have lodged for Subclass 189 visa and in the process of uploading documents... When I contacted my India Migration Agent he mentioned no need to upload attested copies and instead you can upload colour scan copies of all the documents required by immigration.
> 
> I couldn't find any info about colour scan copies in the immigration wesite and now confused......
> 
> Can anybody please tell me if they have done something similar and got their Visa Granted with colour scan copies uploaded ?
> 
> Thanks,
> RT


Colored Scan copies should work, even i have uploaded the same


----------



## superm

KhusbooC said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have a question regarding PCC.
> Do the results of PCC need to be sent to DIAC directly from the authority performing the checks? or Do we get the results and then upload them in the documents section of our visa?


 it should be uploaded to eVisa page like other documents. Check the eVisa page for basic information.


----------



## superm

tani said:


> What does medical referred case means? And I dunno how to add timeline


It's in short given on the page I shared the link to.

For detailed discussion you can check this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-medical-results-referred-what-does-mean.html


----------



## raghut

Pete_sampras said:


> Colored Scan copies should work, even i have uploaded the same


Hi Pete, 

Has ur subclass Visa 189 been granted? And there was no queries from CO abt ur documents ?

Thanks,
RT


----------



## Pete_sampras

Quick question, I have just now noticed the some of the documents status has changed to Received from required. Does that mean anything??


----------



## Pete_sampras

raghut said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Has ur subclass Visa 189 been granted? And there was no queries from CO abt ur documents ?
> 
> Thanks,
> RT


I am waiting for CO allocation mate


----------



## sukhnav

Pete_sampras said:


> Quick question, I have just now noticed the some of the documents status has changed to Received from required. Does that mean anything??


Nothing, Its only a technical glitch... 

Regards,


----------



## Pete_sampras

sukhnav said:


> Nothing, Its only a technical glitch...
> 
> Regards,


Are you sure, along with the status change even the date is updated to 10th Feb for the received status


----------



## avinash.rao

The allocation (co) time for subclass 189 visa was earlier 5 weeks , it was then changed to 7 weeks and now its 10 weeks... 

So one has to wait for 10 weeks for the CO to be assigned.


----------



## saurabh.naidu

Pete_sampras said:


> Are you sure, along with the status change even the date is updated to 10th Feb for the received status


Hi @pete .. don't worry about the status change . It happened with me 2 and I have also confirmed with DIAC . It's the system that automatically updates itself . And 10th Feb was Sunday so u know what I mean yeah .


----------



## Pete_sampras

saurabh.naidu said:


> Hi @pete .. don't worry about the status change . It happened with me 2 and I have also confirmed with DIAC . It's the system that automatically updates itself . And 10th Feb was Sunday so u know what I mean yeah .


Thanks Mate, 

I have uploaded all the required documents for most its says received and for remaining it shows required... LOL


Anyways you from hyd??


----------



## saurabh.naidu

Pete_sampras said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> I have uploaded all the required documents for most its says received and for remaining it shows required... LOL
> 
> Anyways you from hyd??


Ur welcome Bro  

Even for me for all the docs except 3 shows "received" . I too was excited but DIAC cleared up my misconception  .. Yeah I am from Hyderabad (Tarnaka) . U ? 
Did u fill form 80 too ?


----------



## kakamaka

Hi , 
This is my first post on this forum. I have noticed that yesterday my Medical link "Organise your heath examination" disappeared. (I did my medicals on 9 feb 2013). But today it has appeared again. 

Any comments ?


----------



## Pete_sampras

saurabh.naidu said:


> Ur welcome Bro
> 
> Even for me for all the docs except 3 shows "received" . I too was excited but DIAC cleared up my misconception  .. Yeah I am from Hyderabad (Tarnaka) . U ?
> Did u fill form 80 too ?


Yes i filled Form 80 and uploaded it the same day when i made the payment 

I am from Karmanghat


----------



## Pete_sampras

kakamaka said:


> Hi ,
> This is my first post on this forum. I have noticed that yesterday my Medical link "Organise your heath examination" disappeared. (I did my medicals on 9 feb 2013). But today it has appeared again.
> 
> Any comments ?


System Bug, ignore it


----------



## saurabh.naidu

Pete_sampras said:


> Yes i filled Form 80 and uploaded it the same day when i made the payment
> 
> I am from Karmanghat


Ok . Did it mention somewhere in ur case/evisa page that u have to submit form 80 ? Or u did it as a precautionary step . I am confused as to fill it or not . It's huge


----------



## kakamaka

Pete_sampras said:


> System Bug, ignore it


Thanks Pete. I was worried.


----------



## kakamaka

saurabh.naidu said:


> Ok . Did it mention somewhere in ur case/evisa page that u have to submit form 80 ? Or u did it as a precautionary step . I am confused as to fill it or not . It's huge


Please upload it before hand. my agent told that its good to upload as much as possible. This will free CO from asking the things and getting delays for others.


----------



## Pete_sampras

saurabh.naidu said:


> Ok . Did it mention somewhere in ur case/evisa page that u have to submit form 80 ? Or u did it as a precautionary step . I am confused as to fill it or not . It's huge


Not sure mate, agent asked me to fill the form 80. He uploaded it


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi all,
Co assigned today:
Brisbain tram 34

Lodge date : 28/1/2013
Co assigned : 13/2/2013

Dont know why the co is for brisbane while my sponsorship is wa?

Regards


----------



## sarmi

Hi guys good morning 
I was on 475 visa recently I had invitation for 190 and had applied for it.Now am I eligible for Medicare to apply before granting the visa


----------



## Sia

alireza_sh said:


> Hi all,
> Co assigned today:
> Brisbain tram 34
> 
> Lodge date : 28/1/2013
> Co assigned : 13/2/2013
> 
> Dont know why the co is for brisbane while my sponsorship is wa?
> 
> Regards



Congrats Buddy,

It's a good trend of being allocated in less than 3 weeks as the regular time is within 5 weeks. There are just 2 processing centers for Skilled Migration visas: Adelaide and Brisbane. 
It is not related to where you are being sponsored by. I lodged on 16th and am still waiting.:ranger:

Cheers


----------



## Sia

sarmi said:


> Hi guys good morning
> I was on 475 visa recently I had invitation for 190 and had applied for it.Now am I eligible for Medicare to apply before granting the visa


me too Buddy,
share your timeline, please.


----------



## alireza_sh

Sia said:


> Congrats Buddy,
> 
> It's a good trend of being allocated in less than 3 weeks as the regular time is within 5 weeks. There are just 2 processing centers for Skilled Migration visas: Adelaide and Brisbane.
> It is not related to where you are being sponsored by. i lodge on 16th and am still waiting.:ranger:
> 
> Cheers


Wish u luck mate.
I am excited now


----------



## alireza_sh

Co asked me for the following info:
Form 80
Firm 1221
Oversease police clearance
Australian feseral police clearance


----------



## saurabh.naidu

Pete_sampras said:


> Not sure mate, agent asked me to fill the form 80. He uploaded it


Thanx a lot mate . I too will upload it tonight


----------



## Pete_sampras

saurabh.naidu said:


> Thanx a lot mate . I too will upload it tonight


Do it, it takes a lot of time..


----------



## Sia

alireza_sh said:


> Co asked me for the following info:
> Form 80
> Firm 1221
> Oversease police clearance
> Australian feseral police clearance




How long you have been in Australia?


----------



## sarmi

Hi guys 
Do I need to do the medical again. I already did it in June at that time I have my visa granted 475.
I was on 475 visa recently I had invitation for 190 and had applied for it.Now am I eligible for Medicare to apply before granting the visa and other thing that what you guys recon about the medical for 190 have to do it again or the previous one will work 
Thanks


----------



## superm

Pete_sampras said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> I have uploaded all the required documents for most its says received and for remaining it shows required... LOL
> 
> 
> Anyways you from hyd??


just curious - what type of documents still show 'required'?


----------



## panasr

Sia said:


> Congrats Buddy,
> 
> It's a good trend of being allocated in less than 3 weeks as the regular time is within 5 weeks. There are just 2 processing centers for Skilled Migration visas: Adelaide and Brisbane.
> It is not related to where you are being sponsored by. I lodged on 16th and am still waiting.:ranger:
> 
> Cheers


Hello Sia, My Visa Application date is also 16th january 2013 and Ack Date is 23rd Jan and still waiting for CO. Kindly update me regarding your CO allocation.


----------



## Sia

sarmi said:


> Hi guys
> Do I need to do the medical again. I already did it in June at that time I have my visa granted 475.
> I was on 475 visa recently I had invitation for 190 and had applied for it.Now am I eligible for Medicare to apply before granting the visa and other thing that what you guys recon about the medical for 190 have to do it again or the previous one will work
> Thanks



I've been granted on June too. Apparently, If your medical is under 12 months it would be acceptable as I've seen some of my friends in similar cases. However, I, myself, am waiting for CO to inform me about that.


----------



## Sia

panasr said:


> Hello Sia, My Visa Application date is also 16th january 2013 and Ack Date is 23rd Jan and still waiting for CO. Kindly update me regarding your CO allocation.


Sure mate,

the only thing that is obvious is that every 190 case will be allocated to CO within 5 weeks.


----------



## Pete_sampras

superm said:


> just curious - what type of documents still show 'required'?


Form 80, photograph and National ID (other than passport) -i have already submitted all of them


----------



## MariaZiba

190 applicants from Iran, kindly requested to share your timeline, especially fo security checks. We applied 27 September 2012, still waiting. CO informed about SC


----------



## superm

Pete_sampras said:


> Form 80, photograph and National ID (other than passport) -i have already submitted all of them


Though I know, that it's a system glitch. But you know - when CO allocates s/he sometimes asks for the documents, you already uploaded as sometimes they are not able to see some documents. 
So as a precaution I might think over to upload these again - IF they are just 2-3. I am just thinking aloud. But you applied Visa in Jan.. so kind of impossible for the thought above


----------



## Cieara

*190 visa waiting for nomination*



slagozzz said:


> ACT has the nomination but in LIMITED position. Please contact in following address:
> 
> For more information about the ACT migration program, contact:
> 
> The Client Manager
> Migration and Information Services
> Address: Telstra House, 490 Northbourne Avenue,
> Dickson ACT 2602
> Mail: GPO Box 158, Canberra ACT 2601
> Phone: (02) 6207 1957 Fax: (02) 6207 0033
> Email: [email protected]


" hi

I saw the forum n found you to be very helpgul.hence thought of posying this question. This is on brhalf of my friend.she had applied for state nomination for Victoria state robably prior to december, however she hasnt received any nomination yet and its almost more thsn 3 months. Really not sure whom to contact. The occupation for which she applied was software testing engineer. Is there a number or email id from where we can know the status we r really worried n not sure what to do.Can you or anyone on the forum help.

Thanks in advance
Cieara


----------



## Pete_sampras

superm said:


> Though I know, that it's a system glitch. But you know - when CO allocates s/he sometimes asks for the documents, you already uploaded as sometimes they are not able to see some documents.
> So as a precaution I might think over to upload these again - IF they are just 2-3. I am just thinking aloud. But you applied Visa in Jan.. so kind of impossible for the thought above


Thanks Mate!


----------



## saurabh.naidu

Pete_sampras said:


> Form 80, photograph and National ID (other than passport) -i have already submitted all of them


For me - medicals , travel doc(passport) and overseas academic result certificate shows "Required" :/


----------



## sukhnav

Pete_sampras said:


> Do it, it takes a lot of time..


Agreed, It takes a lot of time but not much than if CO asked and then u provide it... So upload it before being asked..


----------



## Naveed539

I have already uploaded Travel Document as "Passport" on my 189 Visa Application But i wonder, i am suffering from the same issue that it is still showing required rather then received.


----------



## sarmi

Hi Sia is your visa application onshore n 475 to 190 
Are we eligible for Medicare so that can get ride off private health insurance


----------



## Pete_sampras

Naveed539 said:


> I have already uploaded Travel Document as "Passport" on my 189 Visa Application But i wonder, i am suffering from the same issue that it is still showing required rather then received.


I guess we can now safely say that its a bug


----------



## sukhnav

Naveed539 said:


> I have already uploaded Travel Document as "Passport" on my 189 Visa Application But i wonder, i am suffering from the same issue that it is still showing required rather then received.


Don't worry about these status, Once CO will assigned ur status will be Required or Not Required
Required for those documents which he will ask you to provide
Not Required for all those documents which u already provided and CO not ask for it.

CO allocation is currently for around 12-13 Dec and it will take time for Jan applicants...

Regards,


----------



## Pete_sampras

saurabh.naidu said:


> For me - medicals , travel doc(passport) and overseas academic result certificate shows "Required" :/


Em jestam, system atla tagaladindi 

What can we do, system is like that


----------



## Sia

MariaZiba said:


> 190 applicants from Iran, kindly requested to share your timeline, especially fo security checks. We applied 27 September 2012, still waiting. CO informed about SC



Hi Maria,

At least about my previous visa (475) I can tell you that I got my CO on 16/04/2012 and was granted on 23/06/2012. As the processing time for state sponsored visas (6 months) and high risk label for Iran have not changed from before July 2012 to after it, so it seems you are very close to the end. I think, whatever you've had more travel or lived in different places the security check will takes much time.

Best Luck


----------



## saurabh.naidu

Pete_sampras said:


> Em jestam, system atla tagaladindi
> 
> What can we do, system is like that


True . But we have to acknowledge the fact that the CO's must be struggling too with this system or with checking the authencity of so many documents -.-


----------



## AUSA

*ANZSCO Code help*

My Counsin has done B.Com (regular) and having experience of 8 years 
2002-2005 - Credit Analyst (worked in a bank for authorizing the Credit and loans of customers)
2005-2009 - Branch manager - Bank 
2009 - date - Self employed as web developer 
My questions is 
1- will he be eligible for 189/190 visas 
2- What could be the rite ANZSCO code for him ? 
3- is it possible if he claims work experience only based on his experience till 2009 
4- what will be the assessing authority in this case

friends please help me so that someone can get a good life in future 
waiting for ur advises


----------



## AUSA

My Counsin has done B.Com (regular) and having experience of 8 years 
2002-2005 - Credit Analyst (worked in a bank for authorizing the Credit and loans of customers)
2005-2009 - Branch manager - Bank 
2009 - date - Self employed as web developer 
My questions is 
1- will he be eligible for 189/190 visas 
2- What could be the rite ANZSCO code for him ? 
3- is it possible if he claims work experience only based on his experience till 2009 
4- what will be the assessing authority in this case

friends please help me so that someone can get a good life in future 
waiting for ur advises


----------



## MariaZiba

Sia said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> At least about my previous visa (475) I can tell you that I got my CO on 16/04/2012 and was granted on 23/06/2012. As the processing time for state sponsored visas (6 months) and high risk label for Iran have not changed from before July 2012 to after it, so it seems you are very close to the end. I think, whatever you've had more travel or lived in different places the security check will takes much time.
> 
> Best Luck


Thank you, Sia

Hopefully yes, in our case they do not check me (I am a main applicant, Russian), they check husband (dependant partner, Iranian). Not so many countries in his list. Our 6 months finish on 27 March, so IA we are waiting for the good news.


----------



## Sia

sarmi said:


> Hi Sia is your visa application onshore n 475 to 190
> Are we eligible for Medicare so that can get ride off private health insurance


Yes mate, I applied onshore. of course, after July 2012 there is no off-shore, on-shore application. yes I've got my medicare but it's temporary until your case be processed and after grant it will be permanent.
In terms of getting rid of private health care, please, be advised that medicare doesn't cover everything you think.


----------



## kinjalz

amit26580 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Again I wanted to clarify few doubts after one granted with AU PR
> 
> 1. Do we need to Close all our Bank Accounts in India after getting PR ? Is it necessary ? what if because of some reasons I may not able to move to AU during the given one year time frame ?
> 
> 2. What changes we need to make I mean like informing Gov of India or changing some status at some gov departments ..any thing that sort of ?
> 
> Can expats from India clarify these doubts please ?
> 
> Thanks


You are PR of australia but you are still indian citizen. Once u move their you will be an NRI as per the income tax department rules for tax purposes (u should be outside india for more than 6 months in fiancial year......etc u should check all such rules for tax purposes). Your address proofs, bank accounts, license everything is valid and i believe there is no need for any intimation. You can use option of nro annd other in banks for better service. You need to contact ur bank for that.
For 1 year rule, you and all applicant have to go to australia within a year to make your pr grant valid. You may go there and come back but atleast you have to go there once.

Hope this will help.


----------



## slagozzz

alireza_sh said:


> Hi all,
> Co assigned today:
> Brisbain tram 34
> 
> Lodge date : 28/1/2013
> Co assigned : 13/2/2013
> 
> Dont know why the co is for brisbane while my sponsorship is wa?
> 
> Regards


Hi Reza,

I have applied on the same day you applied. Good luck to you that you have got CO so soon. Congratulation. Good luck to your grant.....


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

AUSA said:


> My Counsin has done B.Com (regular) and having experience of 8 years
> 2002-2005 - Credit Analyst (worked in a bank for authorizing the Credit and loans of customers)
> 2005-2009 - Branch manager - Bank
> 2009 - date - Self employed as web developer
> My questions is
> 1- will he be eligible for 189/190 visas
> 2- What could be the rite ANZSCO code for him ?
> 3- is it possible if he claims work experience only based on his experience till 2009
> 4- what will be the assessing authority in this case
> 
> friends please help me so that someone can get a good life in future
> waiting for ur advises


First of all many congratulations on you grant ....:clap2:
Your cousin seems to be eligible for applying in any accountancy related category,
VETASSES would be the assessing authority in this case.
His work experience would be accounted for 2002-2008, not 2009 where he worked as web developer.
Do also consult someone, as his new job does not corelates to his previous experience or degree.
Take care...
which CO evaluated you .. did he asked for some extra documentation, as we are from Pakistan .... did he directly emailed you about grant or you had some correspondence earlier as well. as i got CO assigned today and he has asked to render the documents that I had already uploaded on the portal...


----------



## ozybychoice

*Co Allocated*

Hey Guys,

I have been an observer on this forum for a long time now. Must say, you all have been very informative.
I called DIAC today to check on the status for my application.Just got informed that i have been allocated a case officer today.Though , have not been contacted by the CO yet.I have uploaded all the required documents along with PCC and Medicals.
I did not notice any changes in my application online after the allocation(is that normal??)

Eagerly waiting for the golden e-mail now!!!


EOI Invite - 1st Nov , Lodged/Ack.- 13th Dec , CO Allocated - 13th Feb , Grant - :ranger:


----------



## sukhnav

ozybychoice said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been an observer on this forum for a long time now. Must say, you all have been very informative.
> I called DIAC today to check on the status for my application.Just got informed that i have been allocated a case officer today.Though , have not been contacted by the CO yet.I have uploaded all the required documents along with PCC and Medicals.
> I did not notice any changes in my application online after the allocation(is that normal??)
> 
> Eagerly waiting for the golden e-mail now!!!
> 
> 
> EOI Invite - 1st Nov , Lodged/Ack.- 13th Dec , CO Allocated - 13th Feb , Grant - :ranger:


Hi Mate,

Great to know, It is normal CO will take some time to check ur documents and will contact you if anything required further. Also plz update will u did ur medical and PCC.

Best of Luck. 

Regards,


----------



## subhadipbose

Imran uz Zaman said:


> Adelaide GSM Team 2 -
> 
> My CO has asked me to resubmit the documents that I have already uploaded through applicant portal ... what does it mean ... he asked me
> Age Evidence, Police Clearance, Form 80, IELTS score, overseas work and education experience (that i don't have neither I claimed points on it) and Evidence of Skill Assessment.
> 
> Please advise me is it a normal routine thing ,... how much time more to get grant ...
> 
> Thanks alot


BEST OF LUCK !!!
Thats pretty much normal....you can very well expect the GRANT very next day as soon as you send the asked docs.


----------



## ozybychoice

sukhnav said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Great to know, It is normal CO will take some time to check ur documents and will contact you if anything required further. Also plz update will u did ur medical and PCC.
> 
> Best of Luck.
> 
> Regards,


Hey Sukhnav, 

EOI Invite - 1st Nov , Lodged/Ack.- 13th Dec ,Medicals - 4th Nov , PCC- 29th Dec, CO Allocated - 13th Feb , Grant - :ranger:


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

subhadipbose said:


> BEST OF LUCK !!!
> Thats pretty much normal....you can very well expect the GRANT very next day as soon as you send the asked docs.


Thanks a lot Subha Dip Bose and many congratulations on your visa grant..


----------



## jayprabu

Imran uz Zaman said:


> Adelaide GSM Team 2 -
> 
> My CO has asked me to resubmit the documents that I have already uploaded through applicant portal ... what does it mean ... he asked me
> Age Evidence, Police Clearance, Form 80, IELTS score, overseas work and education experience (that i don't have neither I claimed points on it) and Evidence of Skill Assessment.
> 
> Please advise me is it a normal routine thing ,... how much time more to get grant ...
> 
> Thanks alot


Imran I think overseas work experience and education means whatever gained outside Australia. you must have claimed points for that. Do send all the requested docs, dont give a chance to any second thought. good luck!


----------



## jayprabu

slagozzz said:


> Hi Reza,
> 
> I have applied on the same day you applied. Good luck to you that you have got CO so soon. Congratulation. Good luck to your grant.....


DIAC process based on priority and req for that occupation. not based on application lodged date.
so no worries


----------



## alireza_sh

Sia said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> At least about my previous visa (475) I can tell you that I got my CO on 16/04/2012 and was granted on 23/06/2012. As the processing time for state sponsored visas (6 months) and high risk label for Iran have not changed from before July 2012 to after it, so it seems you are very close to the end. I think, whatever you've had more travel or lived in different places the security check will takes much time.
> 
> Best Luck


Hi sia,
I have the same question
Can u let me know if u find the answer?
Another question, today i have assigned the co and she asked me about the iran police check.
Did they ask you about this?
What should i do now?
Regards,
Ali


----------



## alireza_sh

slagozzz said:


> Hi Reza,
> 
> I have applied on the same day you applied. Good luck to you that you have got CO so soon. Congratulation. Good luck to your grant.....


Good luck to u bro.
U will get it soon.


----------



## slagozzz

alireza_sh said:


> Hi sia,
> I have the same question
> Can u let me know if u find the answer?
> Another question, today i have assigned the co and she asked me about the iran police check.
> Did they ask you about this?
> What should i do now?
> Regards,
> Ali


Hey Ali, what is your occupation?


----------



## alireza_sh

slagozzz said:


> Hey Ali, what is your occupation?


I am a surveyor.


----------



## MariaZiba

alireza_sh said:


> Hi sia,
> I have the same question
> Can u let me know if u find the answer?
> Ali


when we had our medical examination in Mehr hospital in the mid september, medical personnel even did not know about such (190) kind of visas..... so I assume we are one of the first 190' iranian applicants.
we have so much information about Pakistani friends and almost nothing about Iranians. 
So please lets share if we find something...


----------



## panasr

Hello All, CO has assigned in my case today. It is from Team 34 of Brisbane with initials AM. He has just asked to provide my skill assessment report as a first step; which was done by Vetassess in 2008. No Docs ve been uploaded thru E Visa. Why he has asked for only skill assessment report and not other docs ?????


----------



## alireza_sh

MariaZiba said:


> when we had our medical examination in Mehr hospital in the mid september, medical personnel even did not know about such (190) kind of visas..... so I assume we are one of the first 190' iranian applicants.
> we have so much information about Pakistani friends and almost nothing about Iranians.
> So please lets share if we find something...


Dear mate.,,
I did the medical test yeaterday in perth
And they will sent it to diac online.
But in the medical application form it is asked about visa name


----------



## AUSA

Imran uz Zaman said:


> First of all many congratulations on you grant ....:clap2:
> Your cousin seems to be eligible for applying in any accountancy related category,
> VETASSES would be the assessing authority in this case.
> His work experience would be accounted for 2002-2008, not 2009 where he worked as web developer.
> Do also consult someone, as his new job does not corelates to his previous experience or degree.
> Take care...
> which CO evaluated you .. did he asked for some extra documentation, as we are from Pakistan .... did he directly emailed you about grant or you had some correspondence earlier as well. as i got CO assigned today and he has asked to render the documents that I had already uploaded on the portal...


Thanks for your reply 
this is pretty much normal as sometimes CO cant see documents uploaded into E-visa due to some technical reasons. so you can send them directly to his/her email provided during request of docs.


----------



## Sia

alireza_sh said:


> Hi sia,
> I have the same question
> Can u let me know if u find the answer?
> Another question, today i have assigned the co and she asked me about the iran police check.
> Did they ask you about this?
> What should i do now?
> Regards,
> Ali



Hi Alireza,

I asked you previously about how long you have been in Oz because of this matter. I think, if you have lived everywhere more than 12 months you should probably provide PCC for it. I don't exactly know what should you do because I'm in the same situation. but some of my 475 holder friends who applied for 190 and were being in Oz for less than 12 months have not been asked to prepare PCC for both Iran and Oz. getting PCC for Oz is easy by applying by AFP (I think but I'm not sure). In case of Iran, At least, You can ask the embassy about this process because they have the responsibility of doing such paper works for Iranian citizens outside Iran. 

Please, if you find something useful about this process share it as it's absolutely vital for Iranian guys.

Best of Luck


----------



## alireza_sh

Sia said:


> Hi Alireza,
> 
> I asked you previously about how long you have been in Oz because of this matter. I think, if you have lived everywhere more than 12 months you should probably provide PCC for it. I don't exactly know what should you do because I'm in the same situation. but some of my 475 holder friends who applied for 190 and were being in Oz for less than 12 months have not been asked to prepare PCC for both Iran and Oz. getting PCC for Oz is easy by applying by AFP (I think but I'm not sure). In case of Iran, At least, You can ask the embassy about this process because they have the responsibility of doing such paper works for Iranian citizens outside Iran.
> 
> Please, if you find something useful about this process share it as it's absolutely vital for Iranian guys.
> 
> Best of Luck


Thanks for your info mate.
Im living here for 2 years. Today i called the Iranian embassy and they told me the current polic clearance processing tim is at least 4 months.
Do u think its a good idea to talk about it with my co?


----------



## flast771

Somudra said:


> s there any update ? I got the same thing with the medical, but instead of GP I had to go to a specialist. Specialist report has been posted last Wednesday 7th. I have checked application progress, its stilll in progress.


Hi Somudra,

I'm still waiting with lots of hope for a CO to send an email.

I do not know the actual progress as I have not received any information from a case officer. As for the status on the online portal medical link has disappeared and the application status is in progress. Uploaded documents mixed in recommended/required/received states.

From where did you do your medical? When did you do your medical? and when was your application date? If possible, could you kindly share your timeline please...

Hope all the best for a smooth process for all of us


----------



## MariaZiba

alireza_sh said:


> Dear mate.,,
> I did the medical test yeaterday in perth
> And they will sent it to diac online.
> But in the medical application form it is asked about visa name


yes yes one should specify what kind of visa he/she applies for
thats why I tell that when we put 190 SS visa in the medical forms in the Mehr Hospital in september 2012, medical staff was very surprised... as they told nobody mentioned this kind of visa before... it was exctly 13 September 2012....
Thats why it is so difficult to follow timelines for Iranians as looks like not so many who applied prior to us....:ranger:


----------



## MariaZiba

alireza_sh said:


> Thanks for your info mate.
> Im living here for 2 years. Today i called the Iranian embassy and they told me the current polic clearance processing tim is at least 4 months.
> Do u think its a good idea to talk about it with my co?


In Iran it was only 10 days for us....


----------



## alireza_sh

MariaZiba said:


> In Iran it was only 10 days for us....


Thanks for ur info,
Keep in touch.


----------



## Sia

alireza_sh said:


> Thanks for your info mate.
> Im living here for 2 years. Today i called the Iranian embassy and they told me the current polic clearance processing tim is at least 4 months.
> Do u think its a good idea to talk about it with my co?


Yes, It's a good idea. at least you can try it but anyway they want it. The better idea is to get back to Iran and get it in person if you can. 4 months is a huge and hideous waiting time


----------



## panasr

alireza_sh said:


> Hi all,
> Co assigned today:
> Brisbain tram 34
> 
> Lodge date : 28/1/2013
> Co assigned : 13/2/2013
> 
> Dont know why the co is for brisbane while my sponsorship is wa?
> 
> Regards


Hi, I ve also assigned the CO frm Same team. What are the intials of your CO.


----------



## Janneeyrre

.,.


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi All,
Please do help me out for more info. I applied immigration for New South wales on 15th Dec 2012, I sent all the documents with AUS $300 DD. on site it has been posted that results will be declared in 6-8 week. till now I didn't got any Email orl etter to my house. But the documents are received my them on 25th Dec 2012. can anybody help me out when can I get the result? , what they will ask?, Do I can get the immigration to the NSW? below are the details given

Profession - 261313 (Software Engineer) recognized by ANZSCO

Age -37

Experience -8.9 years by recognized by ANZSCO

IELTS Score - 6.5 (R-6.5, L-6.5, W-6.0, S-7.5)

Qualification - MBA


Can anybody help me out. Thank you in advance


----------



## alireza_sh

panasr said:


> Hi, I ve also assigned the CO frm Same team. What are the intials of your CO.


She asked me about forms 80 and 1221
Australian police chek and oversease police check.
What about u?


----------



## Baz1908

As I gather information from the thread, CO has been allocated till mid december.  I have lodged my application on 31 dec so a long wait. 

Please friends the medical link on my application has disappeared from the day the application has been lodged. This is the only thing pending. Anybody having the same issue ?


----------



## alireza_sh

Sia said:


> Yes, It's a good idea. at least you can try it but anyway they want it. The better idea is to get back to Iran and get it in person if you can. 4 months is a huge and hideous waiting time


So what is your timeline?
Do u apply for medicare?


----------



## Sia

alireza_sh said:


> So what is your timeline?
> Do u apply for medicare?


Mechanical Engineer, Points: 60| EOI submitted: 1 Dec. 2012| WA SS app: 9 Jan 2013| Invitation: 15 Jan. 2013| 190 lodged: 16 Jan 2013| Ack and Bridging Visa: 16 Jan 2013| CO: ??

yes, I've got medicare.


----------



## alireza_sh

Sia said:


> Mechanical Engineer, Points: 60| EOI submitted: 1 Dec. 2012| WA SS app: 9 Jan 2013| Invitation: 15 Jan. 2013| 190 lodged: 16 Jan 2013| Ack and Bridging Visa: 16 Jan 2013| CO: ??
> 
> yes, I've got medicare.


Good i also got sponsorship from WA.
Keep in touch.
Its better to do the medical test and pcc


----------



## Sia

alireza_sh said:


> Good i also got sponsorship from WA.
> Keep in touch.
> Its better to do the medical test and pcc



I'm in Oz since September. Apparently, I don't need to submit PCC and Medical as they're less than 12 months, however, I should wait for CO to confirm it.


----------



## alireza_sh

Sia said:


> I'm in Oz since September. Apparently, I don't need to submit PCC and Medical as they're less than 12 months, however, I should wait for CO to confirm it.


Good luck to u. 
Soon they will contact you.


----------



## slagozzz

Sia said:


> I'm in Oz since September. Apparently, I don't need to submit PCC and Medical as they're less than 12 months, however, I should wait for CO to confirm it.


In which visa you are in Oz?


----------



## slagozzz

alireza_sh said:


> Good luck to u.
> Soon they will contact you.


Hey Ali, are you quantity surveyor? What is your ANZSCO code? As far as I know in your area there are tons of jobs in oz.


----------



## alireza_sh

slagozzz said:


> Hey Ali, are you quantity surveyor? What is your ANZSCO code? As far as I know in your area there are tons of jobs in oz.



Its 232212


----------



## tenten

jayprabu said:


> DIAC process based on priority and req for that occupation. not based on application lodged date.
> so no worries


I disagree. Its based on priority and date lodged not occupation. That is why they display the dates by which you will get CO allocated - 5 weeks from date lodged for 190.

But again I'm not DIAC - what do I know.


----------



## slagozzz

tenten said:


> I disagree. Its based on priority and date lodged not occupation. That is why they display the dates by which you will get CO allocated - 5 weeks from date lodged for 190.
> 
> But again I'm not DIAC - what do I know.


I consent with you tenten........


----------



## ozies

hi all

new here got invite on 7th jan filled 189 on 19 jan 2013 submitted all documents,waiting for CO long wait i guess....for me..


----------



## ozies

guys would like to know are roles and responsibilities letter mandatory for submission for diac as well or ACS assessment is good enough!!!!!


----------



## rkumar1

ozies said:


> guys would like to know are roles and responsibilities letter mandatory for submission for diac as well or ACS assessment is good enough!!!!!



this is not mandatory but its good for you to provide proofs as much documents available with you...


----------



## ozies

rkumar1 said:


> this is not mandatory but its good for you to provide proofs as much documents available with you...




my consultant suggested on request of co we can ..right now we have done exp,payslip,form16 ,bank statement etc...said differs from co to co...so let him/her come with the request....


----------



## aks_del

I have lodged my application on 31st Jan, and my wife would be travelling with me as a dependent.

I am unable to see "Organise your health examinations" link in my information space, but it is present for my wife's info space? strange...or am I missing something? 

Luckily, my IELTS score has increased after the re-checking(got the updated IELTS TRF today), so it would pump up 10 additional points in my application. How should I communicate the same to DIAC now?


----------



## permutation

ankisharma said:


> I have lodged my application on 31st Jan, and my wife would be travelling with me as a dependent.
> 
> I am unable to see "Organise your health examinations" link in my information space, but it is present for my wife's info space? strange...or am I missing something?
> 
> Luckily, my IELTS score has increased after the re-checking(got the updated IELTS TRF today), so it would pump up 10 additional points in my application. How should I communicate the same to DIAC now?


Why would you need to pump up your score if you already have enough points and lodged the application? No need.


----------



## aks_del

permutation said:


> Why would you need to pump up your score if you already have enough points and lodged the application? No need.


I think DIAC says to communicate any change in circumstances? I would anyways upload the new TRF in the documents, and would attach a note to it(in comments field).


----------



## applyoz

*No documents uploaded*

Hello All,

I applied for 189 today after receiving the invitation in the 7th Jan round. Major queries after seeing the replies. 

I haven't uploaded any documents while filling the form as i didn't find any link to upload and neither did the tool ask for documents? Where do we upload the documents? 

I am concerned as folks here talk about uploading the documents where as I am unable to find even the link. 

Could somebody help me please?

Regards


----------



## permutation

ankisharma said:


> I think DIAC says to communicate any change in circumstances? I would anyways upload the new TRF in the documents, and would attach a note to it(in comments field).


Why not, do it, stay on the safe side. But generally change of circumstances is for more important events.


----------



## vtallam

tenten said:


> I disagree. Its based on priority and date lodged not occupation. That is why they display the dates by which you will get CO allocated - 5 weeks from date lodged for 190.
> 
> But again I'm not DIAC - what do I know.


If it is based on the date, how come some people got the CO assigned in just a week or so while we are waiting for CO from long time (one month till today for me).. I think, Priority depends on the visa type? P3 for visa 190..


----------



## Arjey

Baz1908 said:


> As I gather information from the thread, CO has been allocated till mid december.  I have lodged my application on 31 dec so a long wait.
> 
> Please friends the medical link on my application has disappeared from the day the application has been lodged. This is the only thing pending. Anybody having the same issue ?


I applied mine on 30th, looks like the CO won't open our files till 1st or 2nd week of March. 

The medical link on my application kept disappearing randomly. Last time when I saw the link, clicked on it and saved the forms. I suggest you try logging in at different times of the day and the link will appear 

I am planning to do my Medicals next week. Where I live there are no centers eHealth connectivity so the results will unfortunately be sent by snail mail to Australia. I hope those med result papers will reach by the time CO finds time for my case.


----------



## Pete_sampras

ankisharma said:


> I have lodged my application on 31st Jan, and my wife would be travelling with me as a dependent.
> 
> I am unable to see "Organise your health examinations" link in my information space, but it is present for my wife's info space? strange...or am I missing something?
> 
> Luckily, my IELTS score has increased after the re-checking(got the updated IELTS TRF today), so it would pump up 10 additional points in my application. How should I communicate the same to DIAC now?


Don't worry about the 'health' link, its probably a system bug, even i can't see it once in a while


----------



## AnneChristina

applyoz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied for 189 today after receiving the invitation in the 7th Jan round. Major queries after seeing the replies.
> 
> I haven't uploaded any documents while filling the form as i didn't find any link to upload and neither did the tool ask for documents? Where do we upload the documents?
> 
> I am concerned as folks here talk about uploading the documents where as I am unable to find even the link.
> 
> Could somebody help me please?
> 
> Regards


You can upload documents once you made the payment (after filling out the complete online form)


----------



## Sia

slagozzz said:


> In which visa you are in Oz?



Hi Slagozzz,

I have 475.


----------



## AnneChristina

permutation said:


> Why not, do it, stay on the safe side. But generally change of circumstances is for more important events.


The CO only cares about verifying that the claims made in the EoI were accurate at the time of invitation. The new IELTS score is completely irrelevant, so I would just safe myself and the CO the confusion of an additional test.


----------



## superm

applyoz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I applied for 189 today after receiving the invitation in the 7th Jan round. Major queries after seeing the replies.
> 
> I haven't uploaded any documents while filling the form as i didn't find any link to upload and neither did the tool ask for documents? Where do we upload the documents?
> 
> I am concerned as folks here talk about uploading the documents where as I am unable to find even the link.
> 
> Could somebody help me please?
> 
> Regards


For the steps in eVisa and process to apply 189 online - you can check this migrate to Australia page.


----------



## vtallam

vtallam said:


> If it is based on the date, how come some people got the CO assigned in just a week or so while we are waiting for CO from long time (one month till today for me).. I think, Priority depends on the visa type? P3 for visa 190..


Finally.. today i got a CO assigned from brisbane.gsm.team33. Requested to submit the functional english evidence for my wife and PCC and few other docs in 28 days of time (all at once by email). Planning to apply for a PCC tomorrow..


----------



## PRAFMADH

*Assigned CO*

Hello all,

Called DIAC some time before, and they told that CO has been assigned to me today and CO will be going through and reviewing my documents over next one week. In case something is required then CO will contact me.

Now waiting for some mail from CO, so it will confirm that CO is actually working on my case...


----------



## sach_1213

vtallam said:


> Finally.. today i got a CO assigned from brisbane.gsm.team33. Requested to submit the functional english evidence for my wife and PCC and few other docs in 28 days of time (all at once by email). Planning to apply for a PCC tomorrow..


Co initials


----------



## superm

PRAFMADH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Called DIAC some time before, and they told that CO has been assigned to me today and CO will be going through and reviewing my documents over next one week. In case something is required then CO will contact me.
> 
> Now waiting for some mail from CO, so it will confirm that CO is actually working on my case...


hey congrats.. thanks for sharing - they reached 17th Dec - awesome! :clap2::clap2:
Can you tell at *what time did you lodged your VISA on 17th*?


----------



## applyoz

AnneChristina said:


> You can upload documents once you made the payment (after filling out the complete online form)


Thanks Anne. I have made the payment. I got the link now 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## VVV

Congratz PRAFMADH....All the best! I applied on 16th night, that is perhaps very early (dawn) on 17th in AUS....Wondering if I have a CO too...All the best to superm and everyone else on the 17th and after!


----------



## PRAFMADH

superm said:


> hey congrats.. thanks for sharing - they reached 17th Dec - awesome! :clap2::clap2:
> Can you tell at what time did you lodged your VISA on 17th?


Not recollecting time of application, but I received acknowledgment on 17th Dec, 12 noon Singapore time (GMT+08:00)


----------



## superm

PRAFMADH said:


> Not recollecting time of application, but I received acknowledgment on 17th Dec, 12 noon Singapore time (GMT+08:00)


okay Thanks.. you must have also received a mail with subject "*Account successfully created*" - which gives you your TRN number, time can be seen of that mail.

But you applied quite soon! Am few hours behind you- I just hope that every one on 17th got the CO.. Best of luck everybody.. keep us posted.
VVV - you are ahead in these terms - you must have already got CO. 

Best of luck to all!


----------



## amitarno24

superm said:


> okay Thanks.. you must have also received a mail with subject "*Account successfully created*" - which gives you your TRN number, time can be seen of that mail.
> 
> But you applied quite soon! Am few hours behind you- I just hope that every one on 17th got the CO.. Best of luck everybody.. keep us posted.
> VVV - you are ahead in these terms - you must have already got CO.
> 
> Best of luck to all!


My account got created on 16th Dec 8:23 PM. Once I paid the fees on the same night I got my ACK on 16th Dec 11:06 PM. So that is approx. 4 AM AUS time.


----------



## panasr

Hello Super and Ramoz, CO has been allocated on 13/02/2013. As a first step he has asked to provide the skills assessment report and no other Docs have been requested. No Docs ve been uploaded thru E-Visa by my agent. Why he has only asked for skills assessment report only and not other Docs?????


----------



## superm

amitarno24 said:


> My account got created on 16th Dec 8:23 PM. Once I paid the fees on the same night I got my ACK on 16th Dec 11:06 PM. So that is approx. 4 AM AUS time.


Kudos man.. you applied quite quick.. am more than half day behind. Had to wait for availability of credit card 
Anyways.. lets hope things move fast for everybody!
Thanks for sharing details.. best of luck to all!eace:


----------



## PRAFMADH

superm said:


> okay Thanks.. you must have also received a mail with subject "*Account successfully created*" - which gives you your TRN number, time can be seen of that mail.
> 
> But you applied quite soon! Am few hours behind you- I just hope that every one on 17th got the CO.. Best of luck everybody.. keep us posted.
> VVV - you are ahead in these terms - you must have already got CO.
> 
> Best of luck to all!


my account got created on 16th Dec 11:30 pm SGT. 

In any case we all who applied on 17th should get CO assigned today or tmr. All the best to everyone...!!!

you guys seems to have done medicals and PCC... I need 3 countries PCC and one of the country is US which takes around 6 weeks to get PCC. So you guys would be ahead in getting final grant letter..

So cheers and all the best again...!!!


----------



## superm

PRAFMADH said:


> my account got created on 16th Dec 11:30 pm SGT.
> 
> In any case we all who applied on 17th should get CO assigned today or tmr. All the best to everyone...!!!
> 
> you guys seems to have done medicals and PCC... I need 3 countries PCC and one of the country is US which takes around 6 weeks to get PCC. So you guys would be ahead in getting final grant letter..
> 
> So cheers and all the best again...!!!


why have you not done that already? already applied ? or still to apply?


----------



## PRAFMADH

superm said:


> why have you not done that already? already applied ? or still to apply?


Still to apply, Singapore and India PCC requires letter from CO specifically asking for PCC. For USA, I need finger printing to be done for which again letter from CO is required. 

So I can start process only after CO sends me mail asking for PCC for all these 3 countries...


----------



## tenten

ankisharma said:


> I think DIAC says to communicate any change in circumstances? I would anyways upload the new TRF in the documents, and would attach a note to it(in comments field).


Thats not a change in circumstances. What DIAC will check is the IELTS report with points you claimed in EOI. Anything else is unnecessary.


----------



## tenten

PRAFMADH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Called DIAC some time before, and they told that CO has been assigned to me today and CO will be going through and reviewing my documents over next one week. In case something is required then CO will contact me.
> 
> Now waiting for some mail from CO, so it will confirm that CO is actually working on my case...


yeyeyeyeyeye...

Congratulations.... 17th Dec, here we are! Wooo ohhh!


----------



## superm

PRAFMADH said:


> Still to apply, Singapore and India PCC requires letter from CO specifically asking for PCC. For USA, I need finger printing to be done for which again letter from CO is required.
> 
> So I can start process only after CO sends me mail asking for PCC for all these 3 countries...


ohh.. while in India one doesn't required letter from CO for PCC. From your words it seems that it would be required if you are out of India. Best of luck man.. hope s/he contacts you soon!


----------



## kakamaka

PRAFMADH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Called DIAC some time before, and they told that CO has been assigned to me today and CO will be going through and reviewing my documents over next one week. In case something is required then CO will contact me.
> 
> Now waiting for some mail from CO, so it will confirm that CO is actually working on my case...


Congrats. That was a breather... Hope for the best.


----------



## rkarthik1986

amitarno24 said:


> My account got created on 16th Dec 8:23 PM. Once I paid the fees on the same night I got my ACK on 16th Dec 11:06 PM. So that is approx. 4 AM AUS time.


Even I have lodged almost on the same date and time..

Planning to call DIAC next monday to check on CO allocation, if i dont get a mail till then from CO..

Congrats for all of you who got CO and Grant..


----------



## makaveli2012

panasr said:


> Hello Super and Ramoz, CO has been allocated on 13/02/2013. As a first step he has asked to provide the skills assessment report and no other Docs have been requested. No Docs ve been uploaded thru E-Visa by my agent. Why he has only asked for skills assessment report only and not other Docs?????


Hello Panasr,

It is strongly recommended to upload all your documents( age, BC, education, Skill assessment, work experience, tax proofs, payslips, promotion letters, etc ) so that the case officer need not come back and forth on the documents which will speed up your case.Please provide as many documents and proofs possible to the CO, so that your case can be finalised at the earliest and the CO can move to the next applicant I would suggest to upload them at this stage if you can so that the documents will be available.


----------



## panasr

makaveli2012 said:


> Hello Panasr,
> 
> It is strongly recommended to upload all your documents( age, BC, education, Skill assessment, work experience, tax proofs, payslips, promotion letters, etc ) so that the case officer need not come back and forth on the documents which will speed up your case.Please provide as many documents and proofs possible to the CO, so that your case can be finalised at the earliest and the CO can move to the next applicant I would suggest to upload them at this stage if you can so that the documents will be available.


Actually i have applied through agent. I have provided him all the docs (ITRs, Salary bank Account Statements, Certificates of Workshops and trainings attended during employment, My Government depart's ID Card, Form 16 of last 3 years, Exp Ref letter frm Depart etc etc) but my agent is saying that he has not uploaded Docs due to very slow speed of system and it will be dealt with very much professionalism and will be provided to CO when he asked for it. Till now he has only demanded for Skill Assessment report; which has been provided. Whats your opinion on this.


----------



## melbdream

rkarthik1986 said:


> Even I have lodged almost on the same date and time..
> 
> Planning to call DIAC next monday to check on CO allocation, if i dont get a mail till then from CO..
> 
> Congrats for all of you who got CO and Grant..


Race for 17 starts now . Good to know they started 17th guys in 9th week. 

Good luck guys...On the lighter side when Dec 3 applicants started getting CO assigned Dec 17 folks called DIAC out of curiosity. Now its Jan applicants turn to get excited .


----------



## kakamaka

melbdream said:


> Race for 17 starts now . Good to know they started 17th guys in 9th week.
> 
> Good luck guys...On the lighter side when Dec 3 applicants started getting CO assigned Dec 17 folks called DIAC out of curiosity. Now its Jan applicants turn to get excited .


What about the people who have applied from 17-31 Dec ?


----------



## NVsha

deepuz said:


> Hi Neetika,
> 
> May I know your occupation code?, yes if it is in schedule 2 - you need to take the 190 route...


hi deepuz


yes my occupation is financial market dealer, and i am seeking state sponsorship.


regds,
neetika.


----------



## panasr

alireza_sh said:


> She asked me about forms 80 and 1221
> Australian police chek and oversease police check.
> What about u?


Just asked for Skills Assessment report first. What is the name of your CO ? Is it A More ?


----------



## deepuz

neetikavikas said:


> hi deepuz
> 
> 
> yes my occupation is financial market dealer, and i am seeking state sponsorship.
> 
> 
> regds,
> neetika.


nice, let me know if u need any information about ACT SS...


----------



## permutation

AnneChristina said:


> The CO only cares about verifying that the claims made in the EoI were accurate at the time of invitation. The new IELTS score is completely irrelevant, so I would just safe myself and the CO the confusion of an additional test.


Correct but in this special case it is the EILTS that is involved that seems was altered after recheck. COs do verify these via online portal to Ielts not only through our scanned docs. So it will happen that what is shown online differs from the applicant's scan.
I still think it is better to inform the CO and trouble him with this small confusion.


----------



## kakamaka

permutation said:


> Correct but in this special case it is the EILTS that is involved that seems was altered after recheck. COs do verify these via online portal to Ielts not only through our scanned docs. So it will happen that what is shown online differs from the applicant's scan.
> I still think it is better to inform the CO and trouble him with this small confusion.


I second your thoughts, Permutation. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## malthe

Hi Guys,
Any idea how long it takes to get the grant after CO has assigned for 189 visa ??


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

raghut said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Recently I have lodged for Subclass 189 visa and in the process of uploading documents... When I contacted my India Migration Agent he mentioned no need to upload attested copies and instead you can upload colour scan copies of all the documents required by immigration.
> 
> I couldn't find any info about colour scan copies in the immigration wesite and now confused......
> 
> Can anybody please tell me if they have done something similar and got their Visa Granted with colour scan copies uploaded ?
> 
> Thanks,
> RT


Lets make it simple:
1.Get all your documents notarized with the stamp 'Original Seen'
2.Get them scanned in color
3.Also get color scan of all you original docs
4. Upload all the required documents in two separate file like - 'Evidence of Work Experience - Salary Slip [Notarized Copies].pdf' and 'Evidence of Work Experience - Salary Slip [Original Copies].pdf

Dont give your CO another chance to ask for some other document..
Hope i helps


----------



## medso

PRAFMADH said:


> Still to apply, Singapore and India PCC requires letter from CO specifically asking for PCC. For USA, I need finger printing to be done for which again letter from CO is required.
> 
> So I can start process only after CO sends me mail asking for PCC for all these 3 countries...


Hey Madh, you do not need any letter from CO for FBI clearance (US PCC) or India PCC. However Singapore one does require a letter from CO. US PCC takes about 6 weeks. You should start the process if not already started. All the best.


----------



## kakamaka

tenten said:


> yeyeyeyeyeye...
> 
> Congratulations.... 17th Dec, here we are! Wooo ohhh!


TenTen

I have same lodging date as you (15 jan). Hope we get the grant on same day


----------



## medso

medso said:


> Hey Madh, you do not need any letter from CO for FBI clearance (US PCC) or India PCC. However Singapore one does require a letter from CO. US PCC takes about 6 weeks. You should start the process if not already started. All the best.


Actually I just saw that you are currently in Singapore. I may be wrong in that case. India PCC might require a letter. However for US PCC, all you need to do is take your finger prints on FD-258 Fingerprint Card and send to FBI address along with credit card details. But yes, if you are taking the finger prints at a local police station, they might ask you for a letter...

Just refer to this link FBI — Criminal Background Check
It might help.


----------



## joluwarrior

malthe said:


> Hi Guys,
> Any idea how long it takes to get the grant after CO has assigned for 189 visa ??


Purely depends on the state of your application at the time of CO allocation. However, buffer a week's time for your application to be evaluated. Thereafter, based on satisfactory evidence, grant letter would be issued. So 2 weeks if I be a little conservative. 

If docs pending then obviously application review will be pending for the remaining docs. As soon as you provide that, you would get the grant letter in return.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

A friend of mine has done Bachelor's from US in Financial Management and he is serving one of the highly reputed organization in Pakistan as 'Internal Auditor'
can someone advise me whether VETASSESS considers this degree relevant to Internal Auditor category.
Thank you


----------



## PRAFMADH

medso said:


> Actually I just saw that you are currently in Singapore. I may be wrong in that case. India PCC might require a letter. However for US PCC, all you need to do is take your finger prints on FD-258 Fingerprint Card and send to FBI address along with credit card details. But yes, if you are taking the finger prints at a local police station, they might ask you for a letter...
> 
> Just refer to this link FBI — Criminal Background Check
> It might help.


Hello

Thanks for the link. Someone in Singapore told me that Singapore police asks letter for providing finger printing services. But I will actually go and try my luck now....

For India (applying from outside India) and Singapore PCC, I confirmed that they need CO letter for sure...

Thanks again for info.


----------



## Baz1908

medso said:


> Actually I just saw that you are currently in Singapore. I may be wrong in that case. India PCC might require a letter. However for US PCC, all you need to do is take your finger prints on FD-258 Fingerprint Card and send to FBI address along with credit card details. But yes, if you are taking the finger prints at a local police station, they might ask you for a letter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not require letter for INDIA PCC. its a simple process. please logon to the passport website. There is a link for obtaining PCC. fill the form online and print it. You need to take this to the regional passport office. They will issue the PCC in one day and stamp it on your passport


----------



## PRAFMADH

Baz1908 said:


> medso said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I just saw that you are currently in Singapore. I may be wrong in that case. India PCC might require a letter. However for US PCC, all you need to do is take your finger prints on FD-258 Fingerprint Card and send to FBI address along with credit card details. But yes, if you are taking the finger prints at a local police station, they might ask you for a letter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not require letter for INDIA PCC. its a simple process. please logon to the passport website. There is a link for obtaining PCC. fill the form online and print it. You need to take this to the regional passport office. They will issue the PCC in one day and stamp it on your passport
> 
> 
> 
> The process is correct but applicable when you are in India and applying for India PCC. People who are outside India, need to approach Indian Consulate in that country and Indian consulate requires letter from visa authorities asking for PCC.
Click to expand...


----------



## Baz1908

Arjey said:


> I applied mine on 30th, looks like the CO won't open our files till 1st or 2nd week of March.
> 
> The medical link on my application kept disappearing randomly. Last time when I saw the link, clicked on it and saved the forms. I suggest you try logging in at different times of the day and the link will appear
> 
> I am planning to do my Medicals next week. Where I live there are no centers eHealth connectivity so the results will unfortunately be sent by snail mail to Australia. I hope those med result papers will reach by the time CO finds time for my case.



Finally the medical link has appeared. Filled it up. got the appointment for next thursday.


----------



## Cieara

Hi,

One of my friend has applied for 190 state nomination. She has IELTS score of 7.5 and the ocupation for which she has applied is Software Test Engineer. She applied for EOI and state nomination in the month of November ( end). However, she has still not recived the nomination or invitation. Can anyone please help us know as to how do we get the information and from whom can we get the info..

Thanks


----------



## 204055

Hi there,

I was trying to get an appointment for my medicals but i am getting this error message 

#The immigration identification number is not valid

Is it because i am not in the system yet?

I applied on the 4th of Feb


----------



## ozybychoice

Finally the day has arrived....was allocated my CO today...got my grant mail today...did not hear from the CO et all...
Cant be Happier...
thanku everyone for all the information u guys have been sharing here throughout!!!
Good luck to everybody for their grant!!

EOI Invite - 1st Nov , Lodged/Ack.- 13th Dec ,Medicals - 4th Nov , PCC- 29th Dec, CO Allocated - 13th Feb , Grant - 14th Feb


----------



## Baz1908

ozybychoice said:


> Finally the day has arrived....was allocated my CO today...got my grant mail today...did not hear from the CO et all...
> Cant be Happier...
> thanku everyone for all the information u guys have been sharing here throughout!!!
> Good luck to everybody for their grant!!



Hey congratulations!! when did you apply for visa


----------



## VVV

ozybychoice said:


> Finally the day has arrived....was allocated my CO today...got my grant mail today...did not hear from the CO et all...
> Cant be Happier...
> thanku everyone for all the information u guys have been sharing here throughout!!!
> Good luck to everybody for their grant!!


Congratz ozybychoice...All the best! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Btw, when did you apply? Did you also upload Form 80 in advance? Thanks


----------



## ozybychoice

EOI Invite - 1st Nov , Lodged/Ack.- 13th Dec ,Medicals - 4th Nov , PCC-29th Jan , CO Allocated - 13th Feb , Grant - 14th Feb


----------



## ozybychoice

thanks !!
i did not upload form 80


----------



## saro

Congrats on you visa it came really fast isn't. So the CO has been working quick in replying if you have all docs. What was the teams name.

With regards
Saro


----------



## melbdream

ozybychoice said:


> Finally the day has arrived....was allocated my CO today...got my grant mail today...did not hear from the CO et all...
> Cant be Happier...
> thanku everyone for all the information u guys have been sharing here throughout!!!
> Good luck to everybody for their grant!!
> 
> EOI Invite - 1st Nov , Lodged/Ack.- 13th Dec ,Medicals - 4th Nov , PCC- 29th Dec, CO Allocated - 13th Feb , Grant - 14th Feb


Big congrats and enjoy your moment.


----------



## ozybychoice

o yea..it indeed was fast!!!Team 34


----------



## FuBU

Got the grant finally after a long wait......

Thanks everyone for helping out.....

Timelines....
IELTS - sometime in may
EA - assessment letter on Aug 28th
EOI - +ve on 28th Oct
189 application - Nov 7th
PCC - 14th Nov
CO assigned - 5th Dec
Meds - paper based 7th Dec received at Sydney on 12th dec
Long wait with no information exchange until today.... No info on meds being referred or whatever....
14th Feb grant.....


----------



## VVV

Congratz FuBU...!!! All the very best


----------



## espresso

Hi everyone, 

we got our 189 visa grant today and are already looking for flights to Sydney .

Our CO (Team 7, AR) was extremely quick, requested some additional documents on Feb 11 and told us on the next day that everything was in order and we would get the grant as soon as the medicals were received. We had done our paper-based medicals almost exactly two months ago and knew that they were graded A, so they should get cleared immediately. As it turned out the were sent in a roundabout route via the Vienna embassy to Global Health (GH). GH seems to be really swamped with paper mail at the moment so our medicals were only cleared yesterday. We got the grant immediately after that!

All the best to everyone still in the queue, 
Monika


----------



## VVV

espresso said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> we got our 189 visa grant today and are already looking for flights to Sydney .
> 
> Our CO (Team 7, AR) was extremely quick, requested some additional documents on Feb 11 and told us on the next day that everything was in order and we would get the grant as soon as the medicals were received. We had done our paper-based medicals almost exactly two months ago and knew that they were graded A, so they should get cleared immediately. As it turned out the were sent in a roundabout route via the Vienna embassy to Global Health (GH). GH seems to be really swamped with paper mail at the moment so our medicals were only cleared yesterday. We got the grant immediately after that!
> 
> All the best to everyone still in the queue,
> Monika


Congratz espresso!!!! All the best for the move lane:lane:lane:...What awesome news


----------



## permutation

espresso said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> we got our 189 visa grant today and are already looking for flights to Sydney .
> 
> Our CO (Team 7, AR) was extremely quick, requested some additional documents on Feb 11 and told us on the next day that everything was in order and we would get the grant as soon as the medicals were received. We had done our paper-based medicals almost exactly two months ago and knew that they were graded A, so they should get cleared immediately. As it turned out the were sent in a roundabout route via the Vienna embassy to Global Health (GH). GH seems to be really swamped with paper mail at the moment so our medicals were only cleared yesterday. We got the grant immediately after that!
> 
> All the best to everyone still in the queue,
> Monika


Congrats, Monika! 😃 and best wishes!!!

Did you from load form 80?
While your CO was working on your docs, did you notice any indicator on eVisa portal for this?


----------



## espresso

Hi permutation, 

I cannot tell how long our CO worked on our application prior to the email requesting additional documents. On the day that we received the email the status of the documents also changed - all were received except the ones that she could not access, which changed to requested. 

We front-loaded form 80 to make sure that there would be no processing delays. Don't know if it helped. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## alireza_sh

panasr said:


> Hello Super and Ramoz, CO has been allocated on 13/02/2013. As a first step he has asked to provide the skills assessment report and no other Docs have been requested. No Docs ve been uploaded thru E-Visa by my agent. Why he has only asked for skills assessment report only and not other Docs?????




My Co has been allocated yesterday?
is he/she from Brisbane team 34?
she asked me about form 80, 1221, Australia Police clearance and Overseas police clearance

Cheers,


----------



## FuBU

VVV said:


> Congratz FuBU...!!! All the very best


Thanks a lot....


----------



## Tommylu

Hi all, i have been approved NSW SS recently and planning to submit docs for 190 visa very soon. My work experience has been assessed by EA with 5.5 years- enough to claim 10 points! So do i need to send all work experience proofs or only approval letter from EA to DIAC? please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## applyoz

*Passport change after applying for EOI*

Hello All,

While registering for EOI, I had applied under my old passport. We got invitation to apply in the Jan 7th round. I had to apply for a new passport to incorporate my husband's name so that it would be easier to get my daughter's passport.

I submitted the visa application yesterday. In that application, I provided new passport details. 

1) Should i upload form 1022 now as my EOI and visa application has two different passport numbers?
2) Is it ok to upload the new passport scanned copy as the new passport contains reference of my old passport? 

Please guide me.

Regards


----------



## shabanasafa

Hi... Got a mail from CO requesting for some documents today.... My agent has sent those documents..... My CO is LS from team 2 Adelaide... Anyone else with same CO??


----------



## bubbe2005

Tommylu said:


> Hi all, i have been approved NSW SS recently and planning to submit docs for 190 visa very soon. My work experience has been assessed by EA with 5.5 years- enough to claim 10 points! So do i need to send all work experience proofs or only approval letter from EA to DIAC? please help. Thanks in advance.


What work experience info you sent off to get your skills assessed, the same applies when uploading your docs to apply for 190 including the positive skills assessment letter.

Remember COLOR scanned copies do NOT need certifying, only applies to black and white copies.

Congrats on getting NSW approval. When did you submit your NSW SS application?


----------



## superm

FuBU said:


> Got the grant finally after a long wait......
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping out.....
> 
> Timelines....
> IELTS - sometime in may
> EA - assessment letter on Aug 28th
> EOI - +ve on 28th Oct
> 189 application - Nov 7th
> PCC - 14th Nov
> CO assigned - 5th Dec
> Meds - paper based 7th Dec received at Sydney on 12th dec
> Long wait with no information exchange until today.... No info on meds being referred or whatever....
> 14th Feb grant.....


Congrats 
Did not you asked your CO in the duration that why is the delay?


----------



## superm

ozybychoice said:


> Finally the day has arrived....was allocated my CO today...got my grant mail today...did not hear from the CO et all...
> Cant be Happier...
> thanku everyone for all the information u guys have been sharing here throughout!!!
> Good luck to everybody for their grant!!
> 
> EOI Invite - 1st Nov , Lodged/Ack.- 13th Dec ,Medicals - 4th Nov , PCC- 29th Dec, CO Allocated - 13th Feb , Grant - 14th Feb


Congrats.. so you called and got to know that CO was allocated on 13th?


----------



## sukhnav

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... Got a mail from CO requesting for some documents today.... My agent has sent those documents..... My CO is LS from team 2 Adelaide... Anyone else with same CO??


From 17th Jan to till today, this is first time CO contacted you and what document he requested?

Regards,


----------



## Naveed539

But i uploaded all Doc in JPEG format...I presume, that it will be equally acceptable too...Is it so Friends..?


----------



## viky99

Naveed539 said:


> But i uploaded all Doc in JPEG format...I presume, that it will be equally acceptable too...Is it so Friends..?


I don't think there should be any problem. I read on the DIAC website some time back that documents are acceptable in a few formats but preferred in PDF format.


----------



## Colombo

VVV said:


> Congratz PRAFMADH....All the best! I applied on 16th night, that is perhaps very early (dawn) on 17th in AUS....Wondering if I have a CO too...All the best to superm and everyone else on the 17th and after!



Dear VVV,

Mata podi udauwak denna puluwanda.
Mama 261112 ta apply karala tiyenne.

lankawe police report eka gannai medical report gannai godak kal yanawa kiyala man ahala thiyenawa.

me gena podi comment ekak denawada.

anith eka CO assgin karanna kalin police report gaththata kamak nedda.

Ehenama attach karanna puluwaninam eereport apply karana hetith poddak wistarakaranawada...




Colombo..


----------



## superm

Colombo said:


> Dear VVV,
> 
> Mata podi udauwak denna puluwanda.
> Mama 261112 ta apply karala tiyenne.
> 
> lankawe police report eka gannai medical report gannai godak kal yanawa kiyala man ahala thiyenawa.
> 
> me gena podi comment ekak denawada.
> 
> anith eka CO assgin karanna kalin police report gaththata kamak nedda.
> 
> Ehenama attach karanna puluwaninam eereport apply karana hetith poddak wistarakaranawada...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colombo..


I don't think you are encouraged to use local language which most users would not understand! 
You can PM if want to talk personal I believe!


----------



## Colombo

superm said:


> I don't think you are encouraged to use local language which most users would not understand!
> You can PM if want to talk personal I believe!


Dear Su perm

Sorry for the inconvenience caused.

Colombo


----------



## Colombo

Colombo said:


> Dear VVV,
> 
> Mata podi udauwak denna puluwanda.
> Mama 261112 ta apply karala tiyenne.
> 
> lankawe police report eka gannai medical report gannai godak kal yanawa kiyala man ahala thiyenawa.
> 
> me gena podi comment ekak denawada.
> 
> anith eka CO assgin karanna kalin police report gaththata kamak nedda.
> 
> Ehenama attach karanna puluwaninam eereport apply karana hetith poddak wistarakaranawada...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colombo..


Dear VVV,

I need a bit of help with related to police certificate.
Do we need to wait till the assigned a CO to apply for pcc and medical certificate

else place tell me what is the process of applying for a PCC @ sri lanka

Best regards

Colombo


----------



## shabanasafa

sukhnav said:


> From 17th Jan to till today, this is first time CO contacted you and what document he requested?
> 
> Regards,


Yes... CO requested for police certificate, passport pages for dependant that's it.... However i uploaded them long back.... my agent sent it again today


----------



## superm

Colombo said:


> Dear VVV,
> 
> I need a bit of help with related to police certificate.
> Do we need to wait till the assigned a CO to apply for pcc and medical certificate
> 
> else place tell me what is the process of applying for a PCC @ sri lanka
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Colombo


Find information about this on migrate to Australia  information page. Regarding way to apply- some sl guys or gals can help.


----------



## superm

​


panasr said:


> Hello Super and Ramoz, CO has been allocated on 13/02/2013. As a first step he has asked to provide the skills assessment report and no other Docs have been requested. No Docs ve been uploaded thru E-Visa by my agent. Why he has only asked for skills assessment report only and not other Docs?????


No idea how they work. But better upload all documents to move process fast.


----------



## AUSA

Need urgent help 
2 years B.com degree is considered to be equivalent Australian Bachelor Degree or not ?? 
If not what options is there for Skill Assessment ??


----------



## AUSA

Need urgent help 
2 years B.com degree is considered to be equivalent Australian Bachelor Degree or not ?? 
If not what options is there for Skill Assessment ??


----------



## FuBU

superm said:


> Congrats
> Did not you asked your CO in the duration that why is the delay?


My meds were paper based and supposedly they take time. Plus I was using an agent so didn't bother asking once I heard about the grant  I suppose it was referred cause I had a B on my meds....


----------



## rajivp2008

Colombo said:


> Dear VVV,
> 
> I need a bit of help with related to police certificate.
> Do we need to wait till the assigned a CO to apply for pcc and medical certificate
> 
> else place tell me what is the process of applying for a PCC @ sri lanka
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Colombo


You need to go to the police headquarters and submit a form. The form is available in the SL police website. Click here

This is the address where you need to hand over application: No. 331, Ollcot Mawatha, Colombo 11

Take two copied of your NIC and a copy of your passport
You also need to take a selfaddressed envelope with Rs30 stamp attached.

While filling the form only fill Sri Lankan addresses, even if you have live abroad in the past 10 years do not write those addresses.


----------



## HannahSibson

Guys i need your help to understand something.

How long will it take to change the status of attached docs from recommended to received after we attaching it? Please reply?

Status received means that CO is allocated?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## superm

HannahSibson said:


> Guys i need your help to understand something.
> 
> How long will it take to change the status of attached docs from recommended to received after we attaching it? Please reply?
> 
> Status received means that CO is allocated?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Find status detail on this page of migration to Australia place. 
Drop a comment if you still have any question..


----------



## HannahSibson

superm said:


> Find status detail on this page of migration to Australia place.
> Drop a comment if you still have any question..


Thanks superm. This was informative enuf. Thanks a lot

Normally how long it will take to change the staus to received?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## VVV

Colombo said:


> Dear VVV,
> 
> I need a bit of help with related to police certificate.
> Do we need to wait till the assigned a CO to apply for pcc and medical certificate
> 
> else place tell me what is the process of applying for a PCC @ sri lanka
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Colombo


Hi Colombo, Yes, you can apply for the PCC through Application for Clearence Certificate

Please take two copies of your ID and passport, and a self addressed envelope with a Rs 30 stamp when you go..The form is self explanatory, you can fill it in and take it. The PCC should be addressed to "The Visa Officer, Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre, Department of Immigration and Citizenship, Adelaide, Australia."

For meds, call up Asiri Surgical and tell them its for AUS PR...There are a few doctors and you can channel one of them via e-chanelling. Then you can go there and get the tests done.


----------



## Teevee

Please do not give CO's full name, use initials instead


----------



## superm

HannahSibson said:


> Thanks superm. This was informative enuf. Thanks a lot
> 
> Normally how long it will take to change the staus to received?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


This is not very clear and regular. Some People have received grants without any status change too. 
This depends on Co to co. 
Also these day status may also change without any CO. Some tech glitches on eVisa site. 
What's your application date? Update your signature with your timeline.


----------



## Naveed539

No...Only 4 years Pakistani OR indian Degree will be equivelent to Australian Bachelor Degree...I am not very certain bout any other alternative option.


----------



## kinjalz

Hi i believe 3years graduation in india ia also allowed. If no then people with 3years should not be allowed to do masters in australia. I believe the rule you have mentioned is applicable for US not AUS.


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Friends,

I need to ask you guys about something which relates with the "*Last Entry Date in Australia" based upon the applicant Medical and PCC*...I have recently gone through the explanation of whole process of 189 Application starting from Lodging till Grant in this link "*Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information*"...and found myself confused in this special text..."*When you get the grant you need to visit Australia within a date given in the grant letter - this date is generally 1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)"*...What does this phrase"1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)" mean...I mean will the entry date to the Australia be the exact expiry date of Medical/PCC OR as per the above link, it will be one year + minimum date of MEDICAL/PCC...?

189 VISA GRANT holders and other Senior members are requested to share your expert opinion over this...

Looking forward for your response in this regard,

Regards,


----------



## tenten

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need to ask you guys about something which relates with the "*Last Entry Date in Australia" based upon the applicant Medical and PCC*...I have recently gone through the explanation of whole process of 189 Application starting from Lodging till Grant in this link "*Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information*"...and found myself confused in this special text..."*When you get the grant you need to visit Australia within a date given in the grant letter - this date is generally 1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)"*...What does this phrase"1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)" mean...I mean will the entry date to the Australia be the exact expiry date of Medical/PCC OR as per the above link, it will be one year + minimum date of MEDICAL/PCC...?
> 
> 189 VISA GRANT holders and other Senior members are requested to share your expert opinion over this...
> 
> Looking forward for your response in this regard,
> 
> Regards,


For most intends and purposes it is 1yr.

In any case date of entry is before MEDS / PCC expire. usually they expire in 12 months hence the use of 1yr. However there are cases where meds may expire earlier than a yr.


----------



## Manav

Hi Everyone,
I am a Newbie on this forum..Need advice from senior expats.
I have applied for visa 190,got CO on 04/01/13 and as per her request, had mailed her *all the documents*(Total 11 documents) on 10/01/13. However on 20/01/13,the links of some documents(on E-Visa Page) got changed from _'Requested'_ to _'Required'_ whereas links of three documents(medicals/pcc/spouse eng Requirement) remains the same i.e_ 'Requested'_
Pls pardon my ignorance...but do i require mailing these documents again???? even though,i have not yet received any kind of mail from my CO in this regard...(Its been almost a month now)

Plssssss advice


----------



## superm

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I need to ask you guys about something which relates with the "*Last Entry Date in Australia" based upon the applicant Medical and PCC*...I have recently gone through the explanation of whole process of 189 Application starting from Lodging till Grant in this link "*Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information*"...and found myself confused in this special text..."*When you get the grant you need to visit Australia within a date given in the grant letter - this date is generally 1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)"*...What does this phrase"1 year + min (Date of PCC or Date of Meds)" mean...I mean will the entry date to the Australia be the exact expiry date of Medical/PCC OR as per the above link, it will be one year + minimum date of MEDICAL/PCC...?
> 
> 189 VISA GRANT holders and other Senior members are requested to share your expert opinion over this...
> 
> Looking forward for your response in this regard,
> 
> Regards,


For example let's suppose you have following dates:
Meds = 20 Dec 2012
PCC = 10 Nov 2012
Grant = 1 Jan 2013

Now - there can be two things depending on CO - your max entry date (date prior to which you and all dependents in your application need to enter Australia to validate PR) can be either:
1 Jan 2014 (which is 1 year from grant date) *OR*
10 Nov 2013 ( which is 1 year from min of (meds or PCC); as PCC was prior to Meds - hence date of PCC was used)

Any confusion now?


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Superm...

It really was helpfull But, i want to know that what is the normal criteria to enter Australia...
1) After 1 year from Grant Date 
OR 
2) 1 year after Medical/PCC which ever is earlier...?

I mean have you seen the cases, in which people have been given the opportunity to enter Australia even 1 year after Grant date...? I am asking because i have never seen or heard about such case yet, Although i have heard about the second way i.e 1 year after Medical / pCC...

Please comment..?


----------



## findraj

Naveed539 said:


> Dear Superm...
> 
> It really was helpfull But, i want to know that what is the normal criteria to enter Australia...
> 1) After 1 year from Grant Date
> OR
> 2) 1 year after Medical/PCC which ever is earlier...?
> 
> I mean have you seen the cases, in which people have been given the opportunity to enter Australia even 1 year after Grant date...? I am asking because i have never seen or heard about such case yet, Although i have heard about the second way i.e 1 year after Medical / pCC...
> 
> Please comment..?


Its 2 most of the times


----------



## anishk06

Manav said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am a Newbie on this forum..Need advice from senior expats.
> I have applied for visa 190,got CO on 04/01/13 and as per her request, had mailed her all the documents(Total 11 documents) on 10/01/13. However on 20/01/13,the links of some documents(on E-Visa Page) got changed from 'Requested' to 'Required' whereas links of three documents(medicals/pcc/spouse eng Requirement) remains the same i.e 'Requested'
> Pls pardon my ignorance...but do i require mailing these documents again???? even though,i have not yet received any kind of mail from my CO in this regard...(Its been almost a month now)
> 
> Plssssss advice


Hi,
Its strange that your visa is not granted yet!!!! Did you enquire about this delay? Is your medical referred? What is your CO initial and team?


----------



## kdominguez

Manav said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am a Newbie on this forum..Need advice from senior expats.
> I have applied for visa 190,got CO on 04/01/13 and as per her request, had mailed her *all the documents*(Total 11 documents) on 10/01/13. However on 20/01/13,the links of some documents(on E-Visa Page) got changed from _'Requested'_ to _'Required'_ whereas links of three documents(medicals/pcc/spouse eng Requirement) remains the same i.e_ 'Requested'_
> Pls pardon my ignorance...but do i require mailing these documents again???? even though,i have not yet received any kind of mail from my CO in this regard...(Its been almost a month now)
> 
> Plssssss advice



Hi Manav,

'Required' means the documents are successfully uploaded in the Evisa.


----------



## superm

findraj said:


> Its 2 most of the times


yup.. I have also seen the same!


----------



## raghuraman

*Enquiry*

Hello Friends abt enquiry and verfication,

Today from Australian High Commission, 2 persons (One lady and One Gentleman) came for enquiry to my present company, they even did a call to me from the office premises and cross checkd my designation and pay and educational background (I got releivied fro the firm on Dec 2012). They also visited the company that i worked few years back and asked few questions in connection to my work. Both the verification took around 15 to 30 mins. 
Both the companies are in my home town (Coimbatore) and both are about 5 kms in distance to each.

In both the places they took pics of the firm and also showed my picture and got verified too. (Any thoughts abt Y they took pics of the firms??).

Share your thoughts abt this...

thanks and regards,


----------



## slagozzz

raghuraman said:


> Hello Friends abt enquiry and verfication,
> 
> Today from Australian High Commission, 2 persons (One lady and One Gentleman) came for enquiry to my present company, they even did a call to me from the office premises and cross checkd my designation and pay and educational background (I got releivied fro the firm on Dec 2012). They also visited the company that i worked few years back and asked few questions in connection to my work. Both the verification took around 15 to 30 mins.
> Both the companies are in my home town (Coimbatore) and both are about 5 kms in distance to each.
> 
> In both the places they took pics of the firm and also showed my picture and got verified too. (Any thoughts abt Y they took pics of the firms??).
> 
> Share your thoughts abt this...
> 
> thanks and regards,



What is your occupation?........


----------



## raghuraman

slagozzz said:


> What is your occupation?........


Mechanical Engineering


----------



## ozybychoice

superm said:


> Congrats.. so you called and got to know that CO was allocated on 13th?


yea..i caled DIAC and found that i have a CO!!


----------



## sunnydayz1985

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. Had a question regarding selecting 190 option while submitting EOI. By checking the checkbox for 190, does it mean that I am interested in a state inviting me for applying for PR or does it mean I have already been nominated by the state. Had this question because when I selected 190, my points increased by 5.

Also, how and when do you get the invites for 190? Is it along with the rounds held every month for 189 and 489? I didn't see any results for 190 on skill select site along with 189 and 489, so was confused. :-/ Please help.


----------



## alireza_sh

raghuraman said:


> Hello Friends abt enquiry and verfication,
> 
> Today from Australian High Commission, 2 persons (One lady and One Gentleman) came for enquiry to my present company, they even did a call to me from the office premises and cross checkd my designation and pay and educational background (I got releivied fro the firm on Dec 2012). They also visited the company that i worked few years back and asked few questions in connection to my work. Both the verification took around 15 to 30 mins.
> Both the companies are in my home town (Coimbatore) and both are about 5 kms in distance to each.
> 
> In both the places they took pics of the firm and also showed my picture and got verified too. (Any thoughts abt Y they took pics of the firms??)
> .
> 
> Share your thoughts abt this...
> 
> thanks and regards,


 It's strange


----------



## anishk06

raghuraman said:


> Hello Friends abt enquiry and verfication,
> 
> Today from Australian High Commission, 2 persons (One lady and One Gentleman) came for enquiry to my present company, they even did a call to me from the office premises and cross checkd my designation and pay and educational background (I got releivied fro the firm on Dec 2012). They also visited the company that i worked few years back and asked few questions in connection to my work. Both the verification took around 15 to 30 mins.
> Both the companies are in my home town (Coimbatore) and both are about 5 kms in distance to each.
> 
> In both the places they took pics of the firm and also showed my picture and got verified too. (Any thoughts abt Y they took pics of the firms??).
> 
> Share your thoughts abt this...
> 
> thanks and regards,


Hi
Are your companies are small scale and doesnt have websites?


----------



## alireza_sh

raghuraman said:


> Hello Friends abt enquiry and verfication,
> 
> Today from Australian High Commission, 2 persons (One lady and One Gentleman) came for enquiry to my present company, they even did a call to me from the office premises and cross checkd my designation and pay and educational background (I got releivied fro the firm on Dec 2012). They also visited the company that i worked few years back and asked few questions in connection to my work. Both the verification took around 15 to 30 mins.
> Both the companies are in my home town (Coimbatore) and both are about 5 kms in distance to each.
> 
> In both the places they took pics of the firm and also showed my picture and got verified too. (Any thoughts abt Y they took pics of the firms??).
> 
> Share your thoughts abt this...
> 
> thanks and regards,


Can you put your timeline here?

Reards


----------



## raghuraman

anishk06 said:


> Hi
> Are your companies are small scale and doesnt have websites?


Yeah one is a small scale and the other a textile firm with 300 employees but both don't have website..


----------



## VVV

ozybychoice said:


> yea..i caled DIAC and found that i have a CO!!


Congratz mate! Btw, when did you apply? Could you please update your signature..Thanks a ton


----------



## Baz1908

Naveed539 said:


> No...Only 4 years Pakistani OR indian Degree will be equivelent to Australian Bachelor Degree...I am not very certain bout any other alternative option.




This is not right. I have 3 years grad degree and it was considered by ACS as equivalent for Australian Bachelor degree.


----------



## VVV

Baz1908 said:


> This is not right. I have 3 years grad degree and it was considered by ACS as equivalent for Australian Bachelor degree.


Yes mate you are right....For example in Accounting, professional qualifications such as CIMA/ACCA memberships are considered equal to Australian bachelors degrees too.


----------



## slagozzz

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Had a question regarding selecting 190 option while submitting EOI. By checking the checkbox for 190, does it mean that I am interested in a state inviting me for applying for PR or does it mean I have already been nominated by the state.


It means you will apply for state nomination and you do not have state nomination yet. To apply for state nomination you need to submit EOI first then apply for nomination. Please select specific state of which you are going to apply for state nomination.



sunnydayz1985 said:


> Had this question because when I selected 190, my points increased by 5.


Yeah, it will increase 5 points if you select 190.



sunnydayz1985 said:


> Also, how and when do you get the invites for 190? Is it along with the rounds held every month for 189 and 489? I didn't see any results for 190 on skill select site along with 189 and 489, so was confused. :-/ Please help.


190 visa invitation comes anytime of the month depend on the state nomination it does not comes with the invitation rounds. Moreover the CO allocation and visa grant is much quicker than 189 as it has more priority.

Thanks


----------



## timus17

I got a CO assigned today... team 34 Brisbane 189 visa. Please suggest.

They have requested following document

Main applicant
Evidence of Character --> What is evidence of character?
Form 80
National Police Clearance Certificate --> I have it but did not uploaded, Will mail it to CO


For both my parents (i added them as dependent) They gave another document which says as given below


"You have included your parents migrating dependant applicants. Under Regulation 1.05A of
the Migration (1994) Regulations, a dependant is defined as someone who is 'wholly or
substantially dependent on another person for financial support.
These family members are usually included as 'Other' in an application. If you wish to keep
them as migrating they will be required to pass health and character tests and you will need to
provide evidence of their dependency on you and as Members of the Family Unit.
Such evidence should include:
Official evidence of the relative’s income and assets.
Evidence of the extent to which the relative’s income is personally supplemented by the applicant
(such evidence may include payments of accounts, subscriptions, etc).
If applicable, evidence that the relative is unable to live independently.
Form 47A must also be completed for each parent and sibling aged 18 years and over whom
you are claiming is dependant on you.
If you would like to change their status to 'Other' please advise me via Form 1023 when you
provide the other documents requested. I must advise that if one family member does not satisfy
the health or character requirement for entry to Australia, then, in accordance with Migration
Regulations, the entire application for migration will have to be refused.
If you wish to have your parents remain on the application as dependents, please advise the
Department. Once we have received this advice I will issue a further request for documentation."


----------



## amitarno24

Any CO allocations for 17th Dec applicants today?


----------



## sunnydayz1985

slagozzz said:


> It means you will apply for state nomination and you do not have state nomination yet. To apply for state nomination you need to submit EOI first then apply for nomination. Please select specific state of which you are going to apply for state nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it will increase 5 points if you select 190.
> 
> 
> 
> 190 visa invitation comes anytime of the month depend on the state nomination it does not comes with the invitation rounds. Moreover the CO allocation and visa grant is much quicker than 189 as it has more priority.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks a lot for the quick response, to make sure i hv understood ryt....i hv submitted eoi selecting any state as i am open to apply through any state. The nxt step i need to take is after i get invite,ryt?


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi All,
My Co asked me for form 80, 1221, and i sent them to her ( Emailed here), but when i checked my Evisa today, still the status is " Requested".
is it normal or she has not received it till now?
should I upload them on Evisa Website or i need to Email her directly?
is this happen to anyone?

Regards,


----------



## MariaZiba

alireza_sh said:


> Hi All,
> My Co asked me for form 80, 1221, and i sent them to her ( Emailed here), but when i checked my Evisa today, still the status is " Requested".
> is it normal or she has not received it till now?
> should I upload them on Evisa Website or i need to Email her directly?
> is this happen to anyone?
> 
> Regards,


Yes, this is a regular issue. 
We have first uploaded to eVisa all docs, and than resent them by e-mail once CO asked.
Do not hesitate to resend by e-mail.
By the way our CO does not bother to change statuses until now


----------



## superm

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick response, to make sure i hv understood ryt....i hv submitted eoi selecting any state as i am open to apply through any state. The nxt step i need to take is after i get invite,ryt?


Nope.. you need to separately apply for SS.
Check this page on Migrate to Australia information place.
Comment if you still have some query.


----------



## slagozzz

sunnydayz1985 said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick response, to make sure i hv understood ryt....i hv submitted eoi selecting any state as i am open to apply through any state. The nxt step i need to take is after i get invite,ryt?


There is one thing you need to know that many states do not give nomination only because of selecting "any state" in the EOI as it does not prove the obligation to a single state. So it is better to decide which state you want to get nomination from and then select that particular state in your EOI. Otherwise there is a possibility that state will refuse your nomination application. Following link is an example of my statement:

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/faq?category=1


----------



## srikarasu

Hi anyone with Brisbane team 34? I'm Dec 14 applicant. Co allocated on Feb 14. Visa sub class 189


----------



## timus17

Yes i got team 34 CO initial AM


----------



## Colombo

rajivp2008 said:


> You need to go to the police headquarters and submit a form. The form is available in the SL police website. Click here
> 
> This is the address where you need to hand over application: No. 331, Ollcot Mawatha, Colombo 11
> 
> Take two copied of your NIC and a copy of your passport
> You also need to take a selfaddressed envelope with Rs30 stamp attached.
> 
> While filling the form only fill Sri Lankan addresses, even if you have live abroad in the past 10 years do not write those addresses.


Dear rajivp2008,

Thanks a lot for your informative quick response.

Cheers 

XXX


----------



## vtallam

I need an advise..

I have been asked by CO to submit Functional English evidence proof. My wife has done schooling..secondary..graduation and PG in English medium. Only her tenth and intermediate certificates says the medium is english and not the degree and PG. Is that ok, if i just send the tenth and intermediate certificates? or should i get any doc from the college principal saying she has done her degree in english medium. If so, is there any format for this? Please help me out on this.

Thank you


----------



## Haris Mansoor

*Further Process Info*

Hi All,

I am a Pakistani SS SA 190 applicant.Lodged Application for Visa on 4th Jan,2013.Got PCC and Medicals Request on 4th Feb,2013. Got the PCC and Medicals done on 14th Feb,2013. Can any one tell me about further procedure left for Visa and also expected grant time for visa in line with current trend for 190

Regards,


----------



## alireza_sh

MariaZiba said:


> Yes, this is a regular issue.
> We have first uploaded to eVisa all docs, and than resent them by e-mail once CO asked.
> Do not hesitate to resend by e-mail.
> By the way our CO does not bother to change statuses until now


Thanks for your info,
BTW whats your time line?


Regards,


----------



## alireza_sh

Do the Embassy do the job verification for everyone?
how is it?


----------



## imam

I am happy to say that I got my grant yesterday. Good luck everybody.
Let me know if you have any questions. My timeline is in the signature.


----------



## spin123

imam said:


> I am happy to say that I got my grant yesterday. Good luck everybody.
> Let me know if you have any questions. My timeline is in the signature.


Good Luck & all the very best.

Are you already in Aus?


----------



## imam

spin123 said:


> Good Luck & all the very best.
> 
> Are you already in Aus?


Thanks I wish you all the best too. Yes I've been in Aussie since 2011 as a student.


----------



## applyoz

Hello All,

While registering for EOI, I had applied under my old passport. We got invitation to apply in the Jan 7th round. I had to apply for a new passport to incorporate my husband's name so that it would be easier to get my daughter's passport.

I submitted the visa application on 13th Feb. In that application, I provided new passport details. 

1) Should i upload form 1022 now as my EOI and visa application has two different passport numbers?
2) Is it ok to upload the new passport scanned copy as the new passport contains reference of my old passport? 

Any senior expats, please guide me. 

Regards


----------



## findraj

imam said:


> I am happy to say that I got my grant yesterday. Good luck everybody.
> Let me know if you have any questions. My timeline is in the signature.


Congratulations !!! Good Luck ahead


----------



## MariaZiba

alireza_sh said:


> Thanks for your info,
> BTW whats your time line?
> 
> 
> Regards,


My timeline is as follows:
IELTS 30 May 2012
VETASSESS Positive 31 May - 27 July 2012
ACT SS Positive 1 August - 6 September 2012
Meds 13 September
PCC Submitted from 2 countries
190 Visa Lodgment 27 September 2012
CO request 16 October 2012
Meds & PCC were requested by CO
CO informed about SCs for husband and asked several question on his form 80 - 20 January 2013
Visa ???


----------



## aks_del

Pete_sampras said:


> Don't worry about the 'health' link, its probably a system bug, even i can't see it once in a while


It does not look like a system bug. I called up one of the panel hospitals, and asked them to verify if they are able to see my details on the system. They confirmed that they could see the details of my dependent(wife), but not mine. They took my DOB and then searched in the database but result was same. 

Is there any official email-id of DIAC where I could report this problem?


----------



## jettdeepa

Hello All,

Had been frequenting this forum for updates.. and it has been very informative during every stage  so thanks a lot.... I got my grant on Feb 14th..Below my time line.

EOI Lodged- 6th November 2012
SS application- 6th November
SS Approved - 21st November
Invitation- 23rd November
190 Application- Jan 19th 2013
190 Grant- Feb 14th 2013

Came to know that a CO has been appointed only when I got the Grant. First contact by CO was grant. Team - Brisbane GSM team 34.


----------



## Pete_sampras

ankisharma said:


> It does not look like a system bug. I called up one of the panel hospitals, and asked them to verify if they are able to see my details on the system. They confirmed that they could see the details of my dependent(wife), but not mine. They took my DOB and then searched in the database but result was same.
> 
> Is there any official email-id of DIAC where I could report this problem?


May be you will find some contact info at this site

Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## jettdeepa

Oh yea..One more thing...all my document statuses changed from recommended to "required " on 20th January itself and it changed to "received" by January 20th or 21st. Only 5 documents were having "required" status after that. So I reloaded those again in February ( actually last week). Within a day they changed to "received" status.


----------



## rajivp2008

ankisharma said:


> It does not look like a system bug. I called up one of the panel hospitals, and asked them to verify if they are able to see my details on the system. They confirmed that they could see the details of my dependent(wife), but not mine. They took my DOB and then searched in the database but result was same.
> 
> Is there any official email-id of DIAC where I could report this problem?


Some one in this forum gave me this email and it works:

[email protected]

They respond within 3-4 days, I think.


----------



## aks_del

rajivp2008 said:


> Some one in this forum gave me this email and it works:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> They respond within 3-4 days, I think.


oh great!

Thanks Rajiv. I would shoot a mail to them


----------



## superm

ankisharma said:


> oh great!
> 
> Thanks Rajiv. I would shoot a mail to them


Do remember to include details as given on this page of migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## permutation

applyoz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> While registering for EOI, I had applied under my old passport. We got invitation to apply in the Jan 7th round. I had to apply for a new passport to incorporate my husband's name so that it would be easier to get my daughter's passport.
> 
> I submitted the visa application on 13th Feb. In that application, I provided new passport details.
> 
> 1) Should i upload form 1022 now as my EOI and visa application has two different passport numbers?
> 2) Is it ok to upload the new passport scanned copy as the new passport contains reference of my old passport?
> 
> Any senior expats, please guide me.
> 
> Regards


Why don't you call diac on this?
In my case I also renewed all my family passports but I had no change in names.


----------



## srinivas557

*Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO)*

Hi All , 

Finally GRANT in my mail .

Happy ... to see the mail ..

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

In May lane:


----------



## superm

srinivas557 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Finally GRANT in my mail .
> 
> Happy ... to see the mail ..
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> In May lane:


Congrats - when did you get it, today? - they working on Saturday?

What held up your application?


----------



## srinivas557

superm said:


> Congrats - when did you get it, today? - they working on Saturday?
> 
> What held up your application?


Yes the mail came in the morning 3 AM , i added marriage evidence to get GRANT .


So they are working on SATURDAYS also


----------



## superm

srinivas557 said:


> Yes the mail came in the morning 3 AM , i added marriage evidence to get GRANT .
> 
> 
> So they are working on SATURDAYS also


That is good to know. You added marriage evidence recently? when exactly?


----------



## findraj

srinivas557 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Finally GRANT in my mail .
> 
> Happy ... to see the mail ..
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> In May lane:


Congratulations man!! I think thet have this Auto Grant sort of a thing where if a decision is made in the previous day, the rant would be given next day..

Just like the send out invites, they send out Grants !!!

Agree?


----------



## superm

findraj said:


> Congratulations man!! I think thet have this Auto Grant sort of a thing where if a decision is made in the previous day, the rant would be given next day..
> 
> Just like the send out invites, they send out Grants !!!
> 
> Agree?


What would be use of this automated system. In invites - the system does everything - receiving and comparing points and then sending out invites in order till limit is reached - but here CO needs to check the provided document, and then send you grant - then when he does all this - why not send the grant immediately, why wait for Sat to send it out - nor does they have this much queue of sending out grant that it took server one whole day to do that.
And also - I would want to believe that they are working extra for my benefit too


----------



## permutation

srinivas557 said:


> Yes the mail came in the morning 3 AM , i added marriage evidence to get GRANT .
> 
> So they are working on SATURDAYS also


Congrats!!! :😄
There must be an attachment inside your grant email, also found on the eVisa page, what is the date time of this document?


----------



## findraj

permutation said:


> Congrats!!! :😄
> There must be an attachment inside your grant email, also found on the eVisa page, what is the date time of this document?


They dont work on Saturdays man, its on DIAC Website...atleast the call center people dont, it seems the COs work , but I havent ever found any Government People working on a Saturday!


----------



## findraj

superm said:


> What would be use of this automated system. In invites - the system does everything - receiving and comparing points and then sending out invites in order till limit is reached - but here CO needs to check the provided document, and then send you grant - then when he does all this - why not send the grant immediately, why wait for Sat to send it out - nor does they have this much queue of sending out grant that it took server one whole day to do that.
> And also - I would want to believe that they are working extra for my benefit too


Mhm, But if he received the Grant 3 AM IST it was about 8 AM there..I dont think the Co just came to office walking to give this grant...Besides, a lot of people have submitted last documents and got their grants within hours...

Prolly my figment of imagination but yh.


----------



## superm

findraj said:


> Mhm, But if he received the Grant 3 AM IST it was about 8 AM there..I dont think the Co just came to office walking to give this grant...Besides, a lot of people have submitted last documents and got their grants within hours...
> 
> Prolly my figment of imagination but yh.


Or may be he was working since Friday (little over 20 hour stretch) and left after giving this grant.. hehe!


----------



## findraj

superm said:


> Or may be he was working since Friday (little over 20 hour stretch) and left after giving this grant.. hehe!


Yup!! Possible


----------



## Colombo

srinivas557 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Finally GRANT in my mail .
> 
> Happy ... to see the mail ..
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> In May lane:


Congratulations mate......:clap2:


----------



## sukhnav

imam said:


> I am happy to say that I got my grant yesterday. Good luck everybody.
> Let me know if you have any questions. My timeline is in the signature.


Dear IMAM,

Congrats and Good Luck.... 

what documents CO requested from you?

Regards,


----------



## irish24

Hi there,


I lodged my 189 visa application last 23 December. Is there a possibility of having a CO allocated on my application this coming week?

Also, do i need to upload form 80?

Many thanks


----------



## Fonz

findraj said:


> They dont work on Saturdays man, its on DIAC Website...atleast the call center people dont, it seems the COs work , but I havent ever found any Government People working on a Saturday!



Seems like they work, i received an email from
Co today in the afternoon


----------



## superm

Fonz said:


> Seems like they work, i received an email from
> Co today in the afternoon


Wow - you Visa Application date?


----------



## Fonz

superm said:


> Wow - you Visa Application date?



15th of Dec.. I uploaded everything, basically i need to remove non migrating dependent family members from my application as i made a mistake.. That's the omly thing she mentioned, apart from that i hope everything is fine


----------



## amitarno24

Fonz said:


> 15th of Dec.. I uploaded everything, basically i need to remove non migrating dependent family members from my application as i made a mistake.. That's the omly thing she mentioned, apart from that i hope everything is fine


This is Good news!!! That means still 17th Dec applicants processing has not started. Things should move on Monday then.


----------



## superm

amitarno24 said:


> This is Good news!!! That means still 17th Dec applicants processing has not started. Things should move on Monday then.


You can not say that - single CO is not handling all cases - nor they all are on same dates. May be some CO has started on 17th


----------



## VVV

Congratz Imam and Srinivas on your grants! All the very best!...and Good Luck to Fonz and everyone who has got COs.


----------



## superm

VVV said:


> Congratz Imam and Srinivas on your grants! All the very best!...and Good Luck to Fonz and everyone who has got COs.


Hey VVV - planning to call DIAC up - or would you rather wait?


----------



## Teevee

irish24 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application last 23 December. Is there a possibility of having a CO allocated on my application this coming week?
> 
> Also, do i need to upload form 80?
> 
> Many thanks


I wouldn't bet on this coming week since there are a lot of Dec 17th applicants. You should count on the last week of Feb.

Form 80 is optional depends on the CO, you should fill it out now and have it ready to be uploaded upon requested.


----------



## VVV

superm said:


> Hey VVV - planning to call DIAC up - or would you rather wait?


Hi superm, I am guessing we have COs by now...I thought of giving it a few days and then calling..Since, the COs also need some time to go through our docs etc..If I don't hear anything then I will call...


----------



## forhad

Need a quick help. Senior members pls suggest:

I have got my 190 PR from SA state sponsorship. My initial date of entry is August 28th 2013. So do I need to enter before the date to SA or it would be fine if I enter to NSW/Sydney before the mentioned date. My plan is I will got to Sydney on 24th August and on 1st of September I will go to Adelaide. 

Please suggest whether is there any problem on this or not.


----------



## alireza_sh

jettdeepa said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Had been frequenting this forum for updates.. and it has been very informative during every stage  so thanks a lot.... I got my grant on Feb 14th..Below my time line.
> 
> EOI Lodged- 6th November 2012
> SS application- 6th November
> SS Approved - 21st November
> Invitation- 23rd November
> 190 Application- Jan 19th 2013
> 190 Grant- Feb 14th 2013
> 
> Came to know that a CO has been appointed only when I got the Grant. First contact by CO was grant. Team - Brisbane GSM team 34.


Hi,
Congrats.
Did they do the job verification for you?


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Hi guys.

Awaiting CO since I paid for visa on Jan 21st.

Has anyone an official link that states I am allowed to travel to Australia on a 3 month holiday visa, without working obviously, in the hope my 189 is completed while Im there

Thanks in advance


----------



## superm

VVV said:


> Hi superm, I am guessing we have COs by now...I thought of giving it a few days and then calling..Since, the COs also need some time to go through our docs etc..If I don't hear anything then I will call...


makes sense! Best of luck to both of us and all others too


----------



## jettdeepa

alireza_sh said:


> Hi,
> Congrats.
> Did they do the job verification for you?


No..My current employer said no one called.


----------



## Ghostride

superm said:


> makes sense! Best of luck to both of us and all others too


Makes sense to me as well  best luck guys, u should definitely be having someone calling u this week or else receive the golden mail Cheers

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## superm

Ghostride said:


> Makes sense to me as well  best luck guys, u should definitely be having someone calling u this week or else receive the golden mail Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iphone using expatForum


Thanks man.. but what did you mean by 'calling u' ?


----------



## sandeep1a1

*Guidance needed on FORM 80*

Dear Expats,

I'm a first time poster on this thread but am trying to catch up with the pace since its a huge lot to read ( 374 pages  ). 
I have been recently assigned a CO and he has asked me for some documents including FORM 80 which seems to be confusing to me on certain aspects.

I have a question regarding FORM 80. Please help me find an answer to it:

*Situation*

Ques #17 in FORM 80
Your current residential address (this is the place where you currently live)
Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable as a residential address.
*SA* = I have filled in my permanent address i.e. Town A (pls see 'Facts to Consider' below for Town A reference).

Ques #46. in FORM 80
List, in chronological order, the addresses of the places where you have lived during the last 10 years (including Australia). You must account for every month/year. If you are unable to provide an address for any period of time please provide an explanation.
(If insufficient space, give details at Part J – Additional details)
*SA* = Confusion 

*Facts to consider*

Town A is my permanent address. This address is on my passport and I've lodged DIAC application with this address.
Town B is my current address, where I am living.

*Problem*
In Ques. 17 = I am filling in address of Town A and Ques. 46 asks for all addresses starting from the most recent address AND my most recent address is TOWN B. I also have to provide dates which is also a problem.

How should I handle the information for Ques. #17 or 46 or both.

Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## superm

Time for start of activity is almost here.. hoping a Grant river to flow soon


----------



## Spikes

Stevo34Galway said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Awaiting CO since I paid for visa on Jan 21st.
> 
> Has anyone an official link that states I am allowed to travel to Australia on a 3 month holiday visa, without working obviously, in the hope my 189 is completed while Im there
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Stevo

Did you apply while in Australia. The rules state that if you applied offshore, you have to be outside of Australia when the visa is granted.


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Spikes said:


> Hi Stevo
> 
> Did you apply while in Australia. The rules state that if you applied offshore, you have to be outside of Australia when the visa is granted.



Applied from Ireland....Asked the London embassy if I was allowed to travel on a holiday visa...while waiting for my visa to be completed, they said there was no problem to travel as long as I didn't work...yet I cant find proof of this.

Indeed, the London embassy have given me incorrect information before

My partner has already moved over ahead of me...supposed to be flying out on March 25th...


----------



## Spikes

Stevo34Galway said:


> Applied from Ireland....Asked the London embassy if I was allowed to travel on a holiday visa...while waiting for my visa to be completed, they said there was no problem to travel as long as I didn't work...yet I cant find proof of this.
> 
> Indeed, the London embassy have given me incorrect information before
> 
> My partner has already moved over ahead of me...supposed to be flying out on March 25th...


I'm also struggling to find something official regarding this.  I did however find the following on the Skill Select web page:

The department needs to know, as soon as possible and in writing, about changes in circumstances that may affect the processing of your application such as:

- you get a new job
- you move to a new address
- you get a new passport
- you want to add or change the person authorised to act on your behalf in connection with the application
- a birth or death in your family (a newborn child can be added to an application after it has been lodged but before a decision has been made)
- you want to add a partner or dependent child to your application before a visa is granted
*- you and/or your dependent family members intend to travel to and from Australia while the application is being processed.*

It looks like you need to fill in Form 1022. Don't be surprised if you CO asks you to temporarily leave the country (Go on a quick holiday) for your visa to be granted though.


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Spikes said:


> I'm also struggling to find something official regarding this.  I did however find the following on the Skill Select web page:
> 
> The department needs to know, as soon as possible and in writing, about changes in circumstances that may affect the processing of your application such as:
> 
> - you get a new job
> - you move to a new address
> - you get a new passport
> - you want to add or change the person authorised to act on your behalf in connection with the application
> - a birth or death in your family (a newborn child can be added to an application after it has been lodged but before a decision has been made)
> - you want to add a partner or dependent child to your application before a visa is granted
> *- you and/or your dependent family members intend to travel to and from Australia while the application is being processed.*
> 
> It looks like you need to fill in Form 1022. Don't be surprised if you CO asks you to temporarily leave the country (Go on a quick holiday) for your visa to be granted though.


Yep, that's what I thought too. I gained this answer back in Jan but I have yet to see where this is offcially stated
_
Originally Posted by deepanshu View Post
Better check it up with the embassy once again because my friends parents were here on a tourist visa when they got their PR and were required to go back to India for it to be processed as it was filed offshore otiginally.

Which got a reply:
The location requirement has been removed in the new visa categories introduced in July 2012. So now you can be onshore or offshore when you apply and you can be anywhere when you are granted the visa._

I have no intention to work as I have plenty of cash to support myself. 
With regards leaving, am I allowed to go to New Zealand and then come back, or will I have to go to Bali or somewhere similar - as I know Oz citizens have no need for a visa to NZ and vice versa


----------



## Spikes

Stevo34Galway said:


> I have no intention to work as I have plenty of cash to support myself.
> With regards leaving, am I allowed to go to New Zealand and then come back, or will I have to go to Bali or somewhere similar - as I know Oz citizens have no need for a visa to NZ and vice versa


New Zealand should be fine


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi All,

I asked my Co about Documents progress in the E-visa and she replied back this morning as follow:

"E-visa is not updated with this data as it does not contain a full set of information that may be required, hence may be misleading for applicants"


----------



## imam

findraj said:


> Congratulations !!! Good Luck ahead


Thank you Findraj. I wish you all the very best too.


----------



## imam

sukhnav said:


> Dear IMAM,
> 
> Congrats and Good Luck....
> 
> what documents CO requested from you?
> 
> Regards,


Thank you Sukhnav, good luck. She asked for a statutory declaration that I had already submitted, and for a re-issue of my Australian PCC because they had omitted my middle names in the first PCC. And 2 hours before I got the grant she asked for form 1399, which I provided immediately (I think only those who come from countries with history of civil wars get this form)


----------



## slagozzz

alireza_sh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I asked my Co about Documents progress in the E-visa and she replied back this morning as follow:
> 
> "E-visa is not updated with this data as it does not contain a full set of information that may be required, hence may be misleading for applicants"



She just confirmed what we were thinking............


----------



## ali.vmware

Hi All,

First of all I would like to compliment that this is an excellent forum with lots of information. I hope I will get answers to my quires here.
I have submitted my EOI for 189 (65 Points) on 15th feb// IELTS – L7.5, R7.5, S8.5, W7// ASCO - Systems Analyst – 261112//1 Year onshore work exp//
Now my questions are
-	When can I expect my Invitation? (My present work visa 485 is going to expire on June 6th therefore I need to get the invitation before june)
-	My ACS assessment was done in August 2010, Do I need to go for an assessment again?

Kind Regards


----------



## ali.vmware

Hi All,

First of all I would like to compliment that this is an excellent forum with lots of information. I hope I will get answers to my quires here.
I have submitted my EOI for 189 (65 Points) on 15th feb// IELTS – L7.5, R7.5, S8.5, W7// ASCO - Systems Analyst – 261112//1 Year onshore work exp//
Now my questions are
-	When can I expect my Invitation? (My present work visa 485 is going to expire on June 6th therefore I need to get the invitation before june)
-	My ACS assessment was done in August 2010, Do I need to go for an assessment again?

Kind Regards


----------



## Pete_sampras

ali.vmware said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all I would like to compliment that this is an excellent forum with lots of information. I hope I will get answers to my quires here.
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 (65 Points) on 15th feb// IELTS – L7.5, R7.5, S8.5, W7// ASCO - Systems Analyst – 261112//1 Year onshore work exp//
> Now my questions are
> -	When can I expect my Invitation? (My present work visa 485 is going to expire on June 6th therefore I need to get the invitation before june)
> -	My ACS assessment was done in August 2010, Do I need to go for an assessment again?
> 
> Kind Regards


1. You should get invitation as soon as apply for EOI(i mean next cycle)
2. ACS assessment is valid for 24 months


----------



## ali.vmware

Pete_sampras said:


> 1. You should get invitation as soon as apply for EOI(i mean next cycle)
> 2. ACS assessment is valid for 24 months


Thanks for the reply Pete,

So do i need to apply for ACS assessment again? Can I apply to it after I receive my Invitation? I hope I can still submit an EOI based on the ACS assessment I have done in August 2010. Please Advice


----------



## Pete_sampras

ali.vmware said:


> Thanks for the reply Pete,
> 
> So do i need to apply for ACS assessment again? Can I apply to it after I receive my Invitation? I hope I can still submit an EOI based on the ACS assessment I have done in August 2010. Please Advice


I don't think you can apply for EOI without a valid ACS assessment. Even if you receive a EOI with lapsed ACS, EOI will be cancelled


----------



## kinjalz

ali.vmware said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all I would like to compliment that this is an excellent forum with lots of information. I hope I will get answers to my quires here.
> I have submitted my EOI for 189 (65 Points) on 15th feb// IELTS – L7.5, R7.5, S8.5, W7// ASCO - Systems Analyst – 261112//1 Year onshore work exp//
> Now my questions are
> -	When can I expect my Invitation? (My present work visa 485 is going to expire on June 6th therefore I need to get the invitation before june)
> -	My ACS assessment was done in August 2010, Do I need to go for an assessment again?
> 
> Kind Regards





Pete_sampras said:


> I don't think you can apply for EOI without a valid ACS assessment. Even if you receive a EOI with lapsed ACS, EOI will be cancelled


Hi ali,
If quota for analyst is empty you will surely get invitation at 65 points in next cycle itself.please check reports linl in skillselect website. There are about 200 seats left for business and system analyst till end of december. One of my frnd got invitation on same profile in january round. Mot sure if seats are still left but u must apply to get priority in time when new quota for this profile is added.
Best of luck


----------



## jayprabu

some of my docs status changed to 'Received'. What does it mean?
still having some documents as 'Required'.
Do i have to upload them again?


----------



## slagozzz

jayprabu said:


> some of my docs status changed to 'Received'. What does it mean?
> still having some documents as 'Required'.
> Do i have to upload them again?


Do not worry about them. Just wait for your CO. (S)He will ask for documents necessary for your grant.


----------



## ali.vmware

Thanks for the quick response guys,

Now i am concern about my ACS assessment, I am going to apply to revalidate my assessment. Gods knows how long it will take...

Kinjalz, thanks a lot for the info, I been hoping my invitation in the next cycle 4th of march.


----------



## Gurpreethm

Hi I am new to this foram and applied for 190 SS on 10 feb 2013 how much time it will take to get result for SS.


----------



## slagozzz

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi I am new to this foram and applied for 190 SS on 10 feb 2013 how much time it will take to get result for SS.


which state you applied and how?.......


----------



## kinjalz

ali.vmware said:


> Thanks for the quick response guys,
> 
> Now i am concern about my ACS assessment, I am going to apply to revalidate my assessment. Gods knows how long it will take...
> 
> Kinjalz, thanks a lot for the info, I been hoping my invitation in the next cycle 4th of march.


Hi ali
One of my frnd changed his acs application fr System analyst to programmer as there is lot of quota empty for it. Good thing is he got acs positive for it.Just a suggestion if u have not applied for acs try to find other profiles of it which are similar in nature.


----------



## ozybychoice

can u help me with this..is a 3 year bachelors in commerce considered equal to Australian Accounting degree..and can v get it assessed for a listed occupation??


----------



## VVV

Hi ozybychoice, well it might be...really depends on your occupation's requirement and the assessing authority.


----------



## VVV

Hi ozybychoice, well it might be...really depends on your occupation's requirement and the assessing authority.


----------



## amitarno24

Hi VVV and superm. Any action on 17th Dec applicants front?


----------



## superm

amitarno24 said:


> Hi VVV and superm. Any action on 17th Dec applicants front?


nothing much -
one 18th Dec applicant called DIAC - he is assigned team but not CO.
One 17th Dec applicabt called DIAC - he's got a co!
except that nothing..


----------



## Teevee

ozybychoice said:


> can u help me with this..is a 3 year bachelors in commerce considered equal to Australian Accounting degree..and can v get it assessed for a listed occupation??


It depends on the classes you took. For accounting degree, you should look at the foundation courses of CPA program. If your classes cover all those courses then you may get it.


----------



## VVV

amitarno24 said:


> Hi VVV and superm. Any action on 17th Dec applicants front?


superm and I have still not called DIAC...
Assuming we have COs by now...Just thought of giving them a few days to work on the apps


----------



## Gurpreethm

NSW for software engineer with having 8 + years of exp. My ACS is positive and I appled through consultant, and dispatch all my document to NSW.


----------



## amitarno24

VVV said:


> superm and I have still not called DIAC...
> Assuming we have COs by now...Just thought of giving them a few days to work on the apps


Same here. Just assuming that we have COs by now and they are working on the cases.


----------



## mhaqs

I have been assigned a CO with initials JS. She's asking me to review my point claims as they are 65 according to their assessment. I was always skeptical about my point breakdown an why it showed 70. 

I have no access to my EOI and I'm sure I answered all questions correctly. I know they should be 65 points. What do you guys suggest I do here?


----------



## slagozzz

Gurpreethm said:


> NSW for software engineer with having 8 + years of exp. My ACS is positive and I appled through consultant, and dispatch all my document to NSW.


For NSW the nomination grant duration is 8 weeks.


----------



## VVV

mhaqs said:


> I have been assigned a CO with initials JS. She's asking me to review my point claims as they are 65 according to their assessment. I was always skeptical about my point breakdown an why it showed 70.
> 
> I have no access to my EOI and I'm sure I answered all questions correctly. I know they should be 65 points. What do you guys suggest I do here?


Try to remember your points claim. For ex: Age ?, IELTS? Qualification? Experience? so on....What is the extra 5 points? Did you by chance tick Yes to the question which asks for Aus education (if you don't have Aus educaton that is). What is the CO saying? What 5 points have you over claimed?


----------



## superm

mhaqs said:


> I have been assigned a CO with initials JS. She's asking me to review my point claims as they are 65 according to their assessment. I was always skeptical about my point breakdown an why it showed 70.
> 
> I have no access to my EOI and I'm sure I answered all questions correctly. I know they should be 65 points. What do you guys suggest I do here?


why dont you have access to your EOI?
Login to your Skillselect account.. you should be able to view the breakdown of your EOI. 
Last case of this sort was that the visa application was rejected and amount refunded. And the applicant needed to lodge eoi again with right things.
But this is really something on them wether to refund the amount or not.. best of luck with the same - hope it gets resolved!


----------



## mhaqs

Age:30, IELTS:10, Bachelors: 15, 5YearExperience: 10 = 65 Points. 

I'm looking at my VISA application answers sheet that is available in the VISA portal and I haven't ticked Australian Education etc. I reviewed my EOI 2-3 times before submitting it and I remember not ticking Australian Education.

I hope this doesn't turn out to be an issue :S.


----------



## kinjalz

mhaqs said:


> I have been assigned a CO with initials JS. She's asking me to review my point claims as they are 65 according to their assessment. I was always skeptical about my point breakdown an why it showed 70.
> 
> I have no access to my EOI and I'm sure I answered all questions correctly. I know they should be 65 points. What do you guys suggest I do here?


Login to your account. On top there are two pdfs to download. You may inf your points break up there. Might b possible u have claimrd for australian study by mistake as default selection is australian study.


----------



## mhaqs

superm said:


> why dont you have access to your EOI?
> Login to your Skillselect account.. you should be able to view the breakdown of your EOI.
> Last case of this sort was that the visa application was rejected and amount refunded. And the applicant needed to lodge eoi again with right things.
> But this is really something on them wether to refund the amount or not.. best of luck with the same - hope it gets resolved!


Oh boy, I would never provide false information :S, and I'm quite sure I didn't. The EOI doesn't show any link to download a points breakdown as I have read on the forum. There is no link to download an EOI as well :S.


----------



## jayprabu

Gurpreethm said:


> NSW for software engineer with having 8 + years of exp. My ACS is positive and I appled through consultant, and dispatch all my document to NSW.


NSW is still processing early Nov applications.
timeline is not sure though.
check this thread for more details

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-score-state-sponsorship-252.html#post1059105


----------



## permutation

mhaqs said:


> Age:30, IELTS:10, Bachelors: 15, 5YearExperience: 10 = 65 Points.
> 
> I'm looking at my VISA application answers sheet that is available in the VISA portal and I haven't ticked Australian Education etc. I reviewed my EOI 2-3 times before submitting it and I remember not ticking Australian Education.
> 
> I hope this doesn't turn out to be an issue :S.


Try to locate the email you received while submitting the EOI, you must have it somewhere in your mail account. Unless you are able to convince them that the error is on their side you may be sent 1 step back - they may give your money back and ask you to send another EOI. (I have read this happened to another person here)

YET, are you sure you got an email from CO as per other applicants on this thread 17dec is the last date confirmed with COs.


----------



## Teevee

kinjalz said:


> Login to your account. On top there are two pdfs to download. You may inf your points break up there. Might b possible u have claimrd for australian study by mistake as default selection is australian study.


That is visa application, which is different from EOI. The invitation was given based on EOI claim, so if he answer a question incorrectly in his EOI, his application may be rejected even though his application has all the questions answered correctly. 

I did search my EOI account but I cannot find the point break down anymore, probably they removed it when we lodge application  Lucky me that I downloaded all of my documents when they were available.

Can you try to ask the CO to send you a copy of your EOI, mhaqs?


----------



## Gurpreethm

Hi,how can I get confirmation that NSW have recived my docs, is there any process or my EOI will get updated automatically once I recived sponsorship


----------



## bharatjain

*Regarding communication from CO...*

Hi Guys,

There is no change in status and date of any of the docs on the immigration portal and I haven't an email from CO, not even the first one(docs pending for spouse and child as unable to upload them in the portal). 

The only info I have is from a call to DIAC on 31st Jan where they said that your CO is allocated couple of days back. Your medicals are referred and your wife and child's medicals are cleared. 

Anyone in similar situation, where CO did not send an email after allocation even though there are docs pending.

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## mhaqs

Teevee said:


> That is visa application, which is different from EOI. The invitation was given based on EOI claim, so if he answer a question incorrectly in his EOI, his application may be rejected even though his application has all the questions answered correctly.
> 
> I did search my EOI account but I cannot find the point break down anymore, probably they removed it when we lodge application  Lucky me that I downloaded all of my documents when they were available.
> 
> Can you try to ask the CO to send you a copy of your EOI, mhaqs?


I can't seem to find an email with the EOI as well. It's really strange why I can't find it because I've been downloading all correspondences from SkillSelect and EVISA.

Why did this have to happen to me .


----------



## Teevee

permutation said:


> Try to locate the email you received while submitting the EOI, you must have it somewhere in your mail account. Unless you are able to convince them that the error is on their side you may be sent 1 step back - they may give your money back and ask you to send another EOI. (I have read this happened to another person here)
> 
> YET, are you sure you got an email from CO as per other applicants on this thread 17dec is the last date confirmed with COs.


Actually, an applicant of 20th Dec reported that he/she got CO yesterday. Nevertheless, mhaqs' signature says that he got CO on 8th Feb, which is 10 days ago


----------



## VVV

I don't think they will reject the application...We have seen this happening to a couple of others...The COs asked them to withdraw the applications and refunded the cash...and asked them to submit fresh EOIs....Mhaqs, you might be able to talk to the CO and sort this issue out....If it's a problem from their end you should be ok...Don't worry. I remember seeing something like this in another thread...


----------



## Teevee

mhaqs said:


> I can't seem to find an email with the EOI as well. It's really strange why I can't find it because I've been downloading all correspondences from SkillSelect and EVISA.
> 
> Why did this have to happen to me .


if you really did download all the documents then you can try to search for it in your computer. From my observation, all the correspondences' names begin with "C0001", try to search with that


----------



## mhaqs

I received this email from Team 2 Adelaide today. I think everyone before December 20th has been assigned a CO. Please verify from DIAC, if possible.


----------



## jayprabu

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi,how can I get confirmation that NSW have recived my docs, is there any process or my EOI will get updated automatically once I recived sponsorship


they will send an acknowledgement email with a file number allocated to you. Then they will process and send approval letter. Many of us directly got EOI invitation, while few got approval first and then received invitation.


----------



## prototype_nsx

mhaqs said:


> I can't seem to find an email with the EOI as well. It's really strange why I can't find it because I've been downloading all correspondences from SkillSelect and EVISA.
> 
> Why did this have to happen to me .


search your pc for *.pdf then sort by date, best option i can think of if you had downloaded all the correspondence so far and best of luck, i hope it turns out to be their fault not yours.


----------



## kinjalz

Teevee said:


> That is visa application, which is different from EOI. The invitation was given based on EOI claim, so if he answer a question incorrectly in his EOI, his application may be rejected even though his application has all the questions answered correctly.
> 
> I did search my EOI account but I cannot find the point break down anymore, probably they removed it when we lodge application  Lucky me that I downloaded all of my documents when they were available.
> 
> Can you try to ask the CO to send you a copy of your EOI, mhaqs?


These pdf shows everything u have filled in eoi.


----------



## Mathew26

mhaqs said:


> I received this email from Team 2 Adelaide today. I think everyone before December 20th has been assigned a CO. Please verify from DIAC, if possible.


Hi Mhaqs,

CO requested any documents?


----------



## VVV

mhaqs said:


> I received this email from Team 2 Adelaide today. I think everyone before December 20th has been assigned a CO. Please verify from DIAC, if possible.


Hi mhaqs, since you have the CO details, please call or mail her/him and sort this out...All the best! I am sure everything will be fine!


----------



## Teevee

mhaqs said:


> I received this email from Team 2 Adelaide today. I'm think everyone before December 20th has been assigned a CO. Please verify from DIAC, if possible.


Thanks for verifying the date mate. Though we may have been assigned with CO, I think you have the privilege to be contacted by CO first because you have more than 60 pts 

Anyway, don't bother with email since I cannot find EOI in any of my email neither. Your hope lays with the documents that you downloaded. For me, I have 02 documents that show the points I claimed, which are:
- EOI Points Breakdown
- a summary of submitted EOI
Did you have any luck with the computer search?


----------



## mhaqs

I've gone through everything, I can't seem to find my EOI, but I have found my points breakdown PDF and it states in the end:

Meets the Australian study requirement for skilled migration points test || 5 

I guess, I'm out, bad luck. Although, I'm sure, I DID NOT check that and why would I, if I didn't have any document to backup that claim. 

I'll try convincing them but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## VVV

mhaqs said:


> I've gone through everything, I can't seem to find my EOI, but I have found my points breakdown PDF and it states in the end:
> 
> Meets the Australian study requirement for skilled migration points test || 5
> 
> I guess, I'm out, bad luck. Although, I'm sure, I DID NOT check that and why would I, if I didn't have any document to backup that claim.
> 
> I'll try convincing them but I'm not hopeful.


Well after submitting your EOI it shows "this client's claims equal 65 points" What did it say? Do you remember? 65 or 70?


----------



## ef34375

bharatjain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> There is no change in status and date of any of the docs on the immigration portal and I haven't an email from CO, not even the first one(docs pending for spouse and child as unable to upload them in the portal).
> 
> The only info I have is from a call to DIAC on 31st Jan where they said that your CO is allocated couple of days back. Your medicals are referred and your wife and child's medicals are cleared.
> 
> Anyone in similar situation, where CO did not send an email after allocation even though there are docs pending.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharat



Hi Bharat....... I have applied for Vic SS on 28th Oct ..... got ack...... but NOT APPROVED yet.

Code: Database Adminitrator..... 75 points.

It has been almost 3 months + 20 days now.......... what should I do ?
It is normal delay? Should I write email to them asking for the status.... does asking thru email affect the time/date of SS application outcome ?

Please suggest


----------



## Teevee

kinjalz said:


> These pdf shows that how you have claimed ur points. I.e. how you got 70 points.


It show how many points he claims in visa application, not in EOI

According to the CO, his EOI shows that he claim 70 pts, while his application claims only 65. So even though his application is all correct, it might not be processed since the it doesn't match the points show in EOI.


----------



## Teevee

mhaqs said:


> I've gone through everything, I can't seem to find my EOI, but I have found my points breakdown PDF and it states in the end:
> 
> Meets the Australian study requirement for skilled migration points test || 5
> 
> I guess, I'm out, bad luck. Although, I'm sure, I DID NOT check that and why would I, if I didn't have any document to backup that claim.
> 
> I'll try convincing them but I'm not hopeful.


Tough luck man. I guess the best thing now is trying to to convince them that you made mistake while submitting your EOI. If it doesn't work then ask for refund and submit EOI again, you may get invited right in the next round. Good luck.


----------



## amitarno24

Teevee said:


> Thanks for verifying the date mate. Though we may have been assigned with CO, I think you have the privilege to be contacted by CO first because you have more than 60 pts
> 
> Anyway, don't bother with email since I cannot find EOI in any of my email neither. Your hope lays with the documents that you downloaded. For me, I have 02 documents that show the points I claimed, which are:
> - EOI Points Breakdown
> - a summary of submitted EOI
> Did you have any luck with the computer search?


If that is the case then I should have been assigned a CO. Check my signature for points. I still have not received any communications from CO.


----------



## prototype_nsx

mhaqs said:


> I've gone through everything, I can't seem to find my EOI, but I have found my points breakdown PDF and it states in the end:
> 
> Meets the Australian study requirement for skilled migration points test || 5
> 
> I guess, I'm out, bad luck. Although, I'm sure, I DID NOT check that and why would I, if I didn't have any document to backup that claim.
> 
> I'll try convincing them but I'm not hopeful.


that sounds confusing, i had selected the same thing thinking i meet the study requirement when i submitted my eoi in july and later in September i was sent an email to fix that discrepancy in the eoi which i did, how did you miss that?


----------



## Teevee

amitarno24 said:


> If that is the case then I should have been assigned a CO. Check my signature for points. I still have not received any communications from CO.


you should have a CO by now, he/she is probably reviewing your case


----------



## mhaqs

prototype_nsx said:


> that sounds confusing, i had selected the same thing thinking i meet the study requirement when i submitted my eoi in july and later in September i was sent an email to fix that discrepancy in the eoi which i did, how did you miss that?


My EOI still shows that it equals 70 points. I never received any email to correct that discrepancy. I selected the correct dropdown for overseas Bachelors and I that's that.

I did not make a mistake while submitting my EOI and I was aware the EOI was showing me 70 points. I reviewed my EOI 2-3 times to make sure why it was awarding me 70 points before submitting it. But it always showed 70 points.

I'm going to take some time and search for my EOI PDF. If I can find it, good, if not. It was nice riding with you guys on this board if not Australia.


----------



## VVV

mhaqs, don't get disheartened friend...the worst case would be you having to withdraw your application (along with ur cash!) and u can re-submit an EOI and get invited! So, don't worry!, However, try to sort this out before that!


----------



## prototype_nsx

mhaqs said:


> My EOI still shows that it equals 70 points. I never received any email to correct that discrepancy. I selected the correct dropdown for overseas Bachelors and I that's that.
> 
> I did not make a mistake while submitting my EOI and I was aware the EOI was showing me 70 points. I reviewed my EOI 2-3 times to make sure why it was awarding me 70 points before submitting it. But it always showed 70 points.
> 
> I'm going to take some time and search for my EOI PDF. If I can find it, good, if not. It was nice riding with you guys on this board if not Australia.


take a chill pill, if you cant find it then u get refunded and submit an EOI again since diac sent out corespondence regarding the descrepency I am sure they are well aware of that mistake made by applicants which increases the chance of refund  u got 65 points and applicants with 70 or higher points are pretty rare compared to 60 or 65's go take a look at the skillselect reports and u will know, at max u will be waiting for 4 weeks for an invite i believe....


----------



## bharatjain

ef34375 said:


> Hi Bharat....... I have applied for Vic SS on 28th Oct ..... got ack...... but NOT APPROVED yet.
> 
> Code: Database Adminitrator..... 75 points.
> 
> It has been almost 3 months + 20 days now.......... what should I do ?
> It is normal delay? Should I write email to them asking for the status.... does asking thru email affect the time/date of SS application outcome ?
> 
> Please suggest


This is a normal delay. One of my friends applied in Sept and got his nomination approved on 23rd Jan(4 months+). Before XMas holidays it was 3 months+ and after the holidays the processing time increased to 4 months+. Asking thru email does not affect the outcome, but you will mostly get a canned response as follows

Please note that we are currently experiencing delays in processing <your skill code> applications.

We are unable to provide a timeframe in which the application will be finalised. We apologise for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.

So the best you can do is keep waiting patiently until one fine day you get an email from them about the approval.


----------



## ef34375

[email protected] .... Thanks for your response.

"Before XMas holidays it was 3 months+ and after the holidays the processing time increased to 4 months+. "

Nice information to calm my nerves.


----------



## ali.vmware

kinjalz said:


> Hi ali
> One of my frnd changed his acs application fr System analyst to programmer as there is lot of quota empty for it. Good thing is he got acs positive for it.Just a suggestion if u have not applied for acs try to find other profiles of it which are similar in nature.


Kinjalz,
Is there a different quota allocated for different occupations? how do we determine how many slots are left for different occupations??


----------



## Spikes

ali.vmware said:


> Kinjalz,
> Is there a different quota allocated for different occupations? how do we determine how many slots are left for different occupations??


Check the skills select website. Under the reports tab there is an occupational ceiling section.


----------



## sudip63

mhaqs said:


> I have been assigned a CO with initials JS. She's asking me to review my point claims as they are 65 according to their assessment. I was always skeptical about my point breakdown an why it showed 70.
> 
> I have no access to my EOI and I'm sure I answered all questions correctly. I know they should be 65 points. What do you guys suggest I do here?


If you are not sure, have a quick look which visa did you apply. Normally subclass 190 shows these as it assumes that 5 points will be granted by state .


----------



## kpriya

Hi All,

Recently, I have got an invitation to apply VISA (190), sponsored by NSW. I am in the process of applying VISA. I have the following queries.

1) I am yet to get the physical approval letter from NSW. Do we need to upload that also when I apply VISA. 

2) I have colured scanned copies of all the relevant documents. Can I submit them instead of getting the certified xerox copies of the docuements. In some other forum threads, people mentioned that we can upload coloured orignal copies with out attestdation but it is not mentioned anywhere in DIAC documents. 

Please those who applied earlier help me.


----------



## udda

mhaqs said:


> I have been assigned a CO with initials JS. She's asking me to review my point claims as they are 65 according to their assessment. I was always skeptical about my point breakdown an why it showed 70.
> 
> I have no access to my EOI and I'm sure I answered all questions correctly. I know they should be 65 points. What do you guys suggest I do here?


How many years of overseas work experience did you claim?

By the time I submit my EOI I had 2 years of relevant experience. EOI asks about relevant work experience overseas, and if you tick yes, drop down menu only have 3 years, 5 years and 8 years. So I had to tick "NO" to relevant overseas work experience. Check on that.


----------



## slagozzz

kpriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently, I have got an invitation to apply VISA (190), sponsored by NSW. I am in the process of applying VISA. I have the following queries.
> 
> 1) I am yet to get the physical approval letter from NSW. Do we need to upload that also when I apply VISA.
> 
> 2) I have colured scanned copies of all the relevant documents. Can I submit them instead of getting the certified xerox copies of the docuements. In some other forum threads, people mentioned that we can upload coloured orignal copies with out attestdation but it is not mentioned anywhere in DIAC documents.
> 
> Please those who applied earlier help me.


1. You do not need approval letter from NSW.

2. Colored scanned copy will suffice.


----------



## tani

Can anyone say how many photos one have to give for Indian PCC done from Australia? Checklist says 4 bt when if I submit miscellaneous form , 2 set of Personal particular form, form u ,form J ... It will be more than 5. What have you all done?


----------



## Pete_sampras

tani said:


> Can anyone say how many photos one have to give for Indian PCC done from Australia? Checklist says 4 bt when if I submit miscellaneous form , 2 set of Personal particular form, form u ,form J ... It will be more than 5. What have you all done?


1 for misc form
2 for Personal details
1 extra attached to the file


Just 4, but if you have more than 1 address in india then 2 addition photos for personal details form

Form J is only required if you look dramatically different from your passport


----------



## ali.vmware

Spikes said:


> Check the skills select website. Under the reports tab there is an occupational ceiling section.


Thanks for this info, I dint know that. Anyways, I have applied to revalidate my my skill assessment for (Systems Analyst - 261112) once I this is revalidated, I will apply for (Computer Network and Systems Engineer 263111) as this one has a lot of slots empty

I am applying with 65 points so i hope i will make it


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

hi everyone,
need a bit of advise as I am getting edgy.
I received email on 13th Feb, 13 from Adelaide.team 2 for the resubmission of all documents that I had already uploaded on the portal.
The documents required hereby did not contain medical form, does it mean that my medical has already reached to them.
By today some six days has passed since I had emailed my CO all the requrired documents same day and receive an autogenerated email.
I am getting a little edgy now can anyone tell me how much time is it going to take further or should I ask my CO about the current status. My portal also shows the documents required /recommended.
Regards


----------



## super

Hi All,

I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.

I wish everyone waiting gets a grant soon.

Thanks,


----------



## slagozzz

super said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.
> 
> I wish everyone waiting gets a grant soon.
> 
> Thanks,


Everything was very quick for you. Good luck to your new life in Australia.


----------



## Amiman

How do I prove my spouse's functional English? Is IELTS must or will all the educational certificates done from English medium will suffice??
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## vajahat

Sktoaustralia said:


> Thanks EH12 !!! It was team 4 , Adelaide , initials MB .


Hi,

I am assigned to the same team. Probably the same CO.

How was the experience??

-
VS


----------



## amitarno24

Is there any number of DIAC where we can call and check for CO allocation?


----------



## superm

Amiman said:


> How do I prove my spouse's functional English? Is IELTS must or will all the educational certificates done from English medium will suffice??
> Thanks in advance!!


IELTS is not compulsory. You can check bottom of evisa page on migrate to Australia information place for more information. 
Let me know in case more clarification is required.


----------



## Teevee

Imran uz Zaman said:


> hi everyone,
> need a bit of advise as I am getting edgy.
> I received email on 13th Feb, 13 from Adelaide.team 2 for the resubmission of all documents that I had already uploaded on the portal.
> The documents required hereby did not contain medical form, does it mean that my medical has already reached to them.
> By today some six days has passed since I had emailed my CO all the requrired documents same day and receive an autogenerated email.
> I am getting a little edgy now can anyone tell me how much time is it going to take further or should I ask my CO about the current status. My portal also shows the documents required /recommended.
> Regards


If your CO did not ask for medical than more than likely it is finalised  

I have seen CO taking up to more than a month to issue a grant after receiving all documents, but usually it take one to two weeks. I reckon that you should wait for few more days then maybe email your CO on the 10th day to ask for the status.


----------



## Teevee

amitarno24 said:


> Is there any number of DIAC where we can call and check for CO allocation?


+61 1300 364 613

more details here: National Telephone Numbers


----------



## Samuel04

Guys,

A query. Should I take any letter to the authorized medical centers for the med. examination or would a direct visit to these centers do. If a letter is required then how would I generate from the e-visa link.


----------



## jayprabu

super said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks to all in this forum for the experience that is being shared, it has helped me to clear most of my doubts and to wait patiently to get the grant.
> 
> I wish everyone waiting gets a grant soon.
> 
> Thanks,


Congratulations!! 

All the best for your move..


----------



## jayprabu

Samuel04 said:


> Guys,
> 
> A query. Should I take any letter to the authorized medical centers for the med. examination or would a direct visit to these centers do. If a letter is required then how would I generate from the e-visa link.


there must be on link "organize your health examination" and it will take you to a form. fill that and submit. then you can generate reference letter which contains your TRN. you need to submit this along with the forms 26 and 160.


----------



## Samuel04

jayprabu said:


> there must be on link "organize your health examination" and it will take you to a form. fill that and submit. then you can generate reference letter which contains your TRN. you need to submit this along with the forms 26 and 160.


Great. Thanks Jayaprabhu


----------



## NVsha

any body there for job code 222211: financial market dealers


----------



## GermanNurse

Teevee said:


> Thanks for verifying the date mate. Though we may have been assigned with CO, I think you have the privilege to be contacted by CO first because you have more than 60 pts
> 
> Anyway, don't bother with email since I cannot find EOI in any of my email neither. Your hope lays with the documents that you downloaded. For me, I have 02 documents that show the points I claimed, which are:
> - EOI Points Breakdown
> - a summary of submitted EOI
> Did you have any luck with the computer search?


Makes it a different how many points you have? I claimed 70 points in my EOI.

I saved all the documents on my laptop, too ... even made a backup on my external disk... you never know ...


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Friends,

I am 189 Applicant and I have lodged my EVisa application on 31st Jan, 2013 successfully But I have uploaded all the documents in *JPEG format*…From the experiences of most of the the 189 applicants, I have observed that Most of the CO still ask the candidates to send their doc by email…Now I want your help in this regard that, how can I change the format of all the scanned copies of relevant documents which are in *JPEG currently to Pdf provided that the size of the attachment does not exceed 5 MB*, so that if my CO ask me to send the doc by email, I better email him the preferable format i.e PDF.
Please share your expert opinion in this regard.


----------



## raaj

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am 189 Applicant and I have lodged my EVisa application on 31st Jan, 2013 successfully But I have uploaded all the documents in *JPEG format*…From the experiences of most of the the 189 applicants, I have observed that Most of the CO still ask the candidates to send their doc by email…Now I want your help in this regard that, how can I change the format of all the scanned copies of relevant documents which are in *JPEG currently to Pdf provided that the size of the attachment does not exceed 5 MB*, so that if my CO ask me to send the doc by email, I better email him the preferable format i.e PDF.
> Please share your expert opinion in this regard.


simplest way will be to INSERT all the images in a word document and EXPORT the document in PDF format. That will be much easier than any other way.


----------



## Naveed539

I have copied the scanned copy into word but how to export that to pdf format...any shortcut key..?


----------



## ali.vmware

Hi Forum,

My skills assessment is expired 4 months ago and i have applied for a revalidation to extend the date for my assessment. However, I have one and a half year of onshore work experience after the assessment for which I will be calming 5points. Dose this work experience need to be assessed by ACS in order to claim these 5 points OR can i just submit my experience certificate to immigration?


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

Naveed539 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am 189 Applicant and I have lodged my EVisa application on 31st Jan, 2013 successfully But I have uploaded all the documents in *JPEG format*…From the experiences of most of the the 189 applicants, I have observed that Most of the CO still ask the candidates to send their doc by email…Now I want your help in this regard that, how can I change the format of all the scanned copies of relevant documents which are in *JPEG currently to Pdf provided that the size of the attachment does not exceed 5 MB*, so that if my CO ask me to send the doc by email, I better email him the preferable format i.e PDF.
> Please share your expert opinion in this regard.


Yeah I will recommend you to submit the documents in PDF format .. dont give CO any chance to keep asking you for the docs over again as it will slow down your processing ..


----------



## saro

Hi Experts!!!

First to begin with today i received a mail from CO - VS T4 - Adelaide asking for the below doc:

And in that i am having some queries expert and person already got their grant pl guide me on this....

1. Work Experience - Explaining the roles and responsibilites.

I have worked for 3 conerns and for the last 2, however got the Detailed description of the work from the HR in company letterpad. But for the current company they will not give this and i am working here for last 2 yrs. How ever i have submitted the tax, payslip, offer letter for this current company. ? to do for this now it will be ok to send the mail saying that the company will not provide by attaching the earlerier companies Detailed description. ?

2. Birth Certificate for myself, spouse and child.

For spouse and child they are having the birth certificate. I dont have one... ? doc can be attached for this.. I have already submitted my passport, degree certificate.

3. Skill assessement of Spouse - ready will mail 
4. Form 80 for myself and spouse - Kept ready will mail it
5. Medical for all: - Fixed the appointment on thursday...

With regards
Saro

Code: Analyst Programmer :Visa subclass 189 (60 pt) EOI: 11-Sept | Invite: 16-Nov | Lodged: 19-Dec | Ack: 19-Dec | PCC: Done : MED: 21st- Feb CO: 19 - Feb:


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

Imran uz Zaman said:


> Yeah I will recommend you to submit the documents in PDF format .. dont give CO any chance to keep asking you for the docs over again as it will slow down your processing ..


FILE-->SAVE AS --> SAVE AS XPS or PDF 

if the option doesnot appear you have to download the feature


----------



## kpriya

slagozzz said:


> 1. You do not need approval letter from NSW.
> 
> 2. Colored scanned copy will suffice.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## NVsha

slagozzz said:


> Limited position means that it may available right now or not. If you already have your skill assessment then call the number above at ACT migration office and ask them if the position is still available for 222211 occupation. If it is available then please submit your EOI and apply for ACT nomination. Hope this information will work.


hi,

can you please refer me the procedure for job verification from ACT :

as for limited job position, jobs should be verified first.
regards,
neetika sharma.


----------



## deepuz

neetikavikas said:


> hi,
> 
> can you please refer me the procedure for job verification from ACT :
> 
> as for limited job position, jobs should be verified first.
> regards,
> neetika sharma.


Hi Neetika, 

I have sent you the procedure in detail last week... thats set by ACT migration team ... you will have to follow it..no shortcuts 

Regards
Deepuz


----------



## amitarno24

saro said:


> Hi Experts!!!
> 
> First to begin with today i received a mail from CO - VS T4 - Adelaide asking for the below doc:
> 
> And in that i am having some queries expert and person already got their grant pl guide me on this....
> 
> 1. Work Experience - Explaining the roles and responsibilites.
> 
> I have worked for 3 conerns and for the last 2, however got the Detailed description of the work from the HR in company letterpad. But for the current company they will not give this and i am working here for last 2 yrs. How ever i have submitted the tax, payslip, offer letter for this current company. ? to do for this now it will be ok to send the mail saying that the company will not provide by attaching the earlerier companies Detailed description. ?
> 
> 2. Birth Certificate for myself, spouse and child.
> 
> For spouse and child they are having the birth certificate. I dont have one... ? doc can be attached for this.. I have already submitted my passport, degree certificate.
> 
> 3. Skill assessement of Spouse - ready will mail
> 4. Form 80 for myself and spouse - Kept ready will mail it
> 5. Medical for all: - Fixed the appointment on thursday...
> 
> With regards
> Saro
> 
> Code: Analyst Programmer :Visa subclass 189 (60 pt) EOI: 11-Sept | Invite: 16-Nov | Lodged: 19-Dec | Ack: 19-Dec | PCC: Done : MED: 21st- Feb CO: 19 - Feb:


I don't get this. People from 19th and 20th Dec are getting COs assigned. So far nobody from the 17th Dec batch has received COs.


----------



## NVsha

deepuz said:


> Hi Neetika,
> 
> I have sent you the procedure in detail last week... thats set by ACT migration team ... you will have to follow it..no shortcuts
> 
> Regards
> Deepuz


hi pradeep,

what are the chances that when new lists will be opened for occupations in demand , my occupation will be there,, as this is the very first year of skillselect so any positive signs????


regards,
neetika.


----------



## VVV

saro said:


> Hi Experts!!!
> 
> First to begin with today i received a mail from CO - VS T4 - Adelaide asking for the below doc:
> 
> And in that i am having some queries expert and person already got their grant pl guide me on this....
> 
> 1. Work Experience - Explaining the roles and responsibilites.
> 
> I have worked for 3 conerns and for the last 2, however got the Detailed description of the work from the HR in company letterpad. But for the current company they will not give this and i am working here for last 2 yrs. How ever i have submitted the tax, payslip, offer letter for this current company. ? to do for this now it will be ok to send the mail saying that the company will not provide by attaching the earlerier companies Detailed description. ?
> 
> 2. Birth Certificate for myself, spouse and child.
> 
> For spouse and child they are having the birth certificate. I dont have one... ? doc can be attached for this.. I have already submitted my passport, degree certificate.
> 
> 3. Skill assessement of Spouse - ready will mail
> 4. Form 80 for myself and spouse - Kept ready will mail it
> 5. Medical for all: - Fixed the appointment on thursday...
> 
> With regards
> Saro
> 
> Code: Analyst Programmer :Visa subclass 189 (60 pt) EOI: 11-Sept | Invite: 16-Nov | Lodged: 19-Dec | Ack: 19-Dec | PCC: Done : MED: 21st- Feb CO: 19 - Feb:


Hi, please see my answers below.

1) Have you done an employment/skills assessment? Are you claiming points for this employment? Well, IMO, you might be able to provide a statutory declaration explaining the job duties/roles and say that the company is not issuing such letters. Others may advise on this.

2) You can provide your 10th grade or other certificate or any school leaving doc as proof of age.

Good Luck


----------



## Immiseek

saro said:


> Hi Experts!!!
> 
> First to begin with today i received a mail from CO - VS T4 - Adelaide asking for the below doc:
> 
> And in that i am having some queries expert and person already got their grant pl guide me on this....
> 
> 1. Work Experience - Explaining the roles and responsibilites.
> 
> I have worked for 3 conerns and for the last 2, however got the Detailed description of the work from the HR in company letterpad. But for the current company they will not give this and i am working here for last 2 yrs. How ever i have submitted the tax, payslip, offer letter for this current company. ? to do for this now it will be ok to send the mail saying that the company will not provide by attaching the earlerier companies Detailed description. ?
> 
> 2. Birth Certificate for myself, spouse and child.
> 
> For spouse and child they are having the birth certificate. I dont have one... ? doc can be attached for this.. I have already submitted my passport, degree certificate.
> 
> 3. Skill assessement of Spouse - ready will mail
> 4. Form 80 for myself and spouse - Kept ready will mail it
> 5. Medical for all: - Fixed the appointment on thursday...
> 
> With regards
> Saro
> 
> Code: Analyst Programmer :Visa subclass 189 (60 pt) EOI: 11-Sept | Invite: 16-Nov | Lodged: 19-Dec | Ack: 19-Dec | PCC: Done : MED: 21st- Feb CO: 19 - Feb:


Your queries are answered as under:
1. Offer letter, pay slips etc show that your are currently employed, but do not mention the responsibilities you are handling. You may need to arrange a reference letter from any of your current superior, notarze it and upload. You can additionally mention that company does not provide such letter until you are employee of the company. 

2. DOB on pspt is not considered as DOB cft. You will have to arrange a valid DOB e.g. your tenth atd mark sheet , which generally has DOB or a cft from the local municipal corporation

Hope this addresses your concerns


----------



## deepuz

ACT review the occupation list on a monthly basis, but I think now they will open it only by July 2013 provided your occupation should be in demand....
you will have to wait for another 4 months..


----------



## Sia

Hi guys,

Is it normal that 35 days (5 weeks) past since lodgement and CO has not been allocated yet? I'm a 475 holder applied for 190 on 16th of Jan.

Any Idea Please?




Mechanical Engineer, Points: 60| EOI submitted: 1 Dec. 2012| WA SS app: 9 Jan 2013| Invitation: 15 Jan. 2013| 190 lodged: 16 Jan 2013| Ack and Bridging Visa: 16 Jan 2013| CO: ? | Grant: ?


----------



## amitarno24

Immiseek said:


> Your queries are answered as under:
> 1. Offer letter, pay slips etc show that your are currently employed, but do not mention the responsibilities you are handling. You may need to arrange a reference letter from any of your current superior, notarze it and upload. You can additionally mention that company does not provide such letter until you are employee of the company.
> 
> 2. DOB on pspt is not considered as DOB cft. You will have to arrange a valid DOB e.g. your tenth atd mark sheet , which generally has DOB or a cft from the local municipal corporation
> 
> Hope this addresses your concerns


DOB on passport should be considered as proof of age, as this is mentioned in the Document Checklist of 189 category. Please read for further information. http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## saro

VVV said:


> Hi, please see my answers below.
> 
> 1) Have you done an employment/skills assessment? Are you claiming points for this employment? Well, IMO, you might be able to provide a statutory declaration explaining the job duties/roles and say that the company is not issuing such letters. Others may advise on this.
> 
> 2) You can provide your 10th grade or other certificate or any school leaving doc as proof of age.
> 
> Good Luck


Hi, 

Thanks for your reply, i havent claimed any points for this as my previous 2 company account for 5 yrs.... which is the only one i have it in ACS as well (Renewed it on July 14 as my last ACS is valid only till july 1-2012). So instead of creating a new ACS request i renewed it with same details so that 5 and above will not make any difference. 

It is going to be a self staturatory ? .... and how it should be in A4 sheet ?....

with regards
Saro


----------



## VVV

Hi Saro, If you are not claiming points for this employment, it will not be too much of an issue. They just need to see the job functions, for formality purposes I suppose. I am not sure about the format of the statutory declaration. Did you also see Immiseek's response above? I think you can do one of the above.


----------



## saro

Immiseek said:


> Your queries are answered as under:
> 1. Offer letter, pay slips etc show that your are currently employed, but do not mention the responsibilities you are handling. You may need to arrange a reference letter from any of your current superior, notarze it and upload. You can additionally mention that company does not provide such letter until you are employee of the company.
> 
> 2. DOB on pspt is not considered as DOB cft. You will have to arrange a valid DOB e.g. your tenth atd mark sheet , which generally has DOB or a cft from the local municipal corporation
> 
> Hope this addresses your concerns



Thanks mate!! As i have even double checked it my company says it will not provide this letter unless they are processing the VISA.....

With regards
Saro


----------



## Teevee

amitarno24 said:


> I don't get this. People from 19th and 20th Dec are getting COs assigned. So far nobody from the 17th Dec batch has received COs.


I believe that most (if not all) Dec 17th have been allocated with CO, they just have not been contacted yet. Many Dec 17 applicants have reported in this thread that they received email from CO today.

From my observation, a CO will be assigned with multiple cases (let's say 10), which include applicants from different dates and he/she can choose which case to work on first. So even a Dec 17th and Dec 20th applicants are assigned to the same CO, the CO may decide to contact the Dec 20th applicant first, who knows why


----------



## MariaZiba

Sia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it normal that 35 days (5 weeks) past since lodgement and CO has not been allocated yet? I'm a 475 holder applied for 190 on 16th of Jan.
> 
> Any Idea Please?


I assume that your case could be assigned to the CO but you did not recieve any notification as documents provided by you are sufficient and CO does not need anything above. Considering that you are supposed only to amend your 475 case this is higly probable.
Anyway, you may call DIAC to make sure.


----------



## Sia

MariaZiba said:


> I assume that your case could be assigned to the CO but you did not recieve any notification as documents provided by you are sufficient and CO does not need anything above. Considering that you are supposed only to amend your 475 case this is higly probable.
> Anyway, you may call DIAC to make sure.



Hi again Maria,

Actually, I called DIAC last week and they told me that the case has not been allocated to an officer yet and also I've been told that I should not be worried cause it will be done within 5 weeks. but now it is 5 week past.
About documents, yes. I've uploaded all documents that last year I submitted for 475. I mean all of my documents were available at the time of lodgement and about Medical and PCC, many of my 475 holder friends have not been asked for submitting them because they have been issued less than 12 month. but the point is that all these friends have been contacted by officer. even in my 475 case in 2012 I got the officer in 4 weeks. nonetheless, the situation of not been contacted by officer until grant is absolutely corrosive.


what about your case? are you still waiting for security check?


----------



## MariaZiba

Sia said:


> Hi again Maria,
> 
> Actually, I called DIAC last week and they told me that the case has not been allocated to an officer yet and also I've been told that I should not be worried cause it will be done within 5 weeks. but now it is 5 week past.
> About documents, yes. I've uploaded all documents that last year I submitted for 475. I mean all of my documents were available at the time of lodgement and about Medical and PCC, many of my 475 holder friends have not been asked for submitting them because they have been issued less than 12 month. but the point is that all these friends have been contacted by officer. even in my 475 case in 2012 I got the officer in 4 weeks. nonetheless, the situation of not been contacted by officer until grant is absolutely corrosive.
> 
> 
> what about your case? are you still waiting for security check?


Hello Sia,

I think if nothing happen within this week try to dial them Monday just to avoid anxiety.

Yes, we are going through the torture of waiting game and our MA does not advise to bother CO. 27 February will be our 5 months. I think if situation remain still we will email CO on 15 March. Until then - patience, patience, patience... What is your opinion?


----------



## makaveli2012

saro said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, i havent claimed any points for this as my previous 2 company account for 5 yrs.... which is the only one i have it in ACS as well (Renewed it on July 14 as my last ACS is valid only till july 1-2012). So instead of creating a new ACS request i renewed it with same details so that 5 and above will not make any difference.
> 
> It is going to be a self staturatory ? .... and how it should be in A4 sheet ?....
> 
> with regards
> Saro


Pls update ur timeline in spreadsheet link below

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## alireza_sh

Sia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is it normal that 35 days (5 weeks) past since lodgement and CO has not been allocated yet? I'm a 475 holder applied for 190 on 16th of Jan.
> 
> Any Idea Please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical Engineer, Points: 60| EOI submitted: 1 Dec. 2012| WA SS app: 9 Jan 2013| Invitation: 15 Jan. 2013| 190 lodged: 16 Jan 2013| Ack and Bridging Visa: 16 Jan 2013| CO: ? | Grant: ?


Hi Sia,
Don't push them,
you will get it soon.
Someone told me it is based on the occupation,
I have applied on 28-jan-2013 and got it on 13-Feb 2013.

good luck to you mate.


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi Sia,

did you do the Medical test and Overseas finger prints before your lodgement?


----------



## slagozzz

alireza_sh said:


> Hi Sia,
> Don't push them,
> you will get it soon.
> Someone told me it is based on the occupation,
> I have applied on 28-jan-2013 and got it on 13-Feb 2013.
> 
> good luck to you mate.


What did your CO ask for?


----------



## Sia

MariaZiba said:


> Hello Sia,
> 
> I think if nothing happen within this week try to dial them Monday just to avoid anxiety.
> 
> Yes, we are going through the torture of waiting game and our MA does not advise to bother CO. 27 February will be our 5 months. I think if situation remain still we will email CO on 15 March. Until then - patience, patience, patience... What is your opinion?





Actually, I have some friends, a couple, who are close to their fifth month of apply and they have your concern as well. their officer told them that there are some verifications that will be done out of DIAC by other authorities and they should be patient. Always it's a good idea to explain your current situation to officer and have his/her advice.


----------



## Baz1908

Guys did anyone of you upload the medical receipts. I know the medicals will be sent by the Doctors to the Case officers.


----------



## Sia

alireza_sh said:


> Hi Sia,
> 
> did you do the Medical test and Overseas finger prints before your lodgement?



Hi Alireza,


I don't think allocations are based upon occupation as I've got my 475 in 2 months after lodgement and since then situation for Mechanical Engineers sponsored by WA has had no change. If so, it was logical that DIAC set the sending invitations on occupation priority not the CO allocation. nonetheless, when you apply for sponsored visa, you have at least priority 3 in terms of process time. 

I've submitted my previous PCC (June 2012) through lodgement and am waiting for CO what's coming up about medical. some 475 guys have not been asked for medical and PCC re-issue (if under 12 months). My rush for getting officer ASAP is just about these 2 documents as I've uploaded all other documents that is mandatory for a skilled migration visa.


----------



## MariaZiba

Sia said:


> Actually, I have some friends, a couple, who are close to their fifth month of apply and they have your concern as well. their officer told them that there are some verifications that will be done out of DIAC by other authorities and they should be patient. Always it's a good idea to explain your current situation to officer and have his/her advice.


Thank you, Sia

so let's keep each other informed on our processes, I believe we only benifit from the exchange of information.


----------



## shabanasafa

Baz1908 said:


> Guys did anyone of you upload the medical receipts. I know the medicals will be sent by the Doctors to the Case officers.


My agent did upload medical receipt


----------



## Baz1908

shabanasafa said:


> My agent did upload medical receipt


Thanks Shabanasafa. My Agent refuses to upload it saying that he will mail it to the CO if they require or if the reports are delayed.


----------



## akhash

slagozzz said:


> 1. You do not need approval letter from NSW.
> 
> 2. Colored scanned copy will suffice.


Where did you get information that we can upload color scanned files rather than getting a attested copy. Kindly let me know.


----------



## NVsha

deepuz said:


> ACT review the occupation list on a monthly basis, but I think now they will open it only by July 2013 provided your occupation should be in demand....
> you will have to wait for another 4 months..


hi pradeep,

i am going through job sites and found that my kind jobs are in surplus in west australia and sydney and some other places, and those are released in this month only....so will now west australia consider this and add my job code in the list.



regards,
neetika sharma.


----------



## slagozzz

akhash said:


> Where did you get information that we can upload color scanned files rather than getting a attested copy. Kindly let me know.



From previous applicants who have already been given grant.


----------



## timus17

shabanasafa said:


> My agent did upload medical receipt



Even I uploaded medicals receipt, PCC, one of the dependents IELTS today...


----------



## kakamaka

Baz1908 said:


> Guys did anyone of you upload the medical receipts. I know the medicals will be sent by the Doctors to the Case officers.


Yes, I uploaded it. My agent did that for me.


----------



## Teevee

Baz1908 said:


> Thanks Shabanasafa. My Agent refuses to upload it saying that he will mail it to the CO if they require or if the reports are delayed.


Your agent is right about this. You don't need to provide the medical receipt UNLESS the report cannot reach your CO in 28 days.


----------



## Stevo34Galway

I uploaded my x ray and bloods.....and automatically it stated that the 160 form is REQUIRED.

Do I have to post it bsck to them to do it or might they have done it before and after my tests?


----------



## fdaus_garden

Got my 189 visa grant this morning!! YeY!!!
Applied on the 17th Of Dec,ack 17th Of Dec. 
ANSCO code 254418. CO team 7,initial SA. CO never contact me... Good luck everyone!


----------



## dldmaniac

Aah!! Seems like most of the December applicants have got their COs allocated. Hopefully they'll start picking up Jan applicants soon. Lots of graduate opportunities are coming up these days, which of course requires a PR. I hope I don't miss out too many of them just because I don't have my PR (yet!).


----------



## Teevee

fdaus_garden said:


> Got my 189 visa grant this morning!! YeY!!!
> Applied on the 17th Of Dec,ack 17th Of Dec.
> ANSCO code 254418. CO team 7,initial SA. CO never contact me... Good luck everyone!


Congratulation mate, time to party  

What visa were you holding?


----------



## fdaus_garden

Teevee said:


> Congratulation mate, time to party
> 
> What visa were you holding?


Thanks Teevee!
I was holding TR 457 visa. 
Wishing you a speedy grant too!


----------



## S58cRenu

dldmaniac said:


> Aah!! Seems like most of the December applicants have got their COs allocated. Hopefully they'll start picking up Jan applicants soon. Lots of graduate opportunities are coming up these days, which of course requires a PR. I hope I don't miss out too many of them just because I don't have my PR (yet!).



I hear ya man. By the way, you have some STELLAR scores and should be an easy app for a CO. I'm just saying, if I was a CO, your app would be getting the fast-track. Good luck bro.

PM me if you are a single professional since I'm going into AU along those lines and it could be cool to hang out.

By the way, how are you guys displaying a "Signature on the bottom" and in this case with "bold-face print"?


----------



## udda

fdaus_garden said:


> Got my 189 visa grant this morning!! YeY!!!
> Applied on the 17th Of Dec,ack 17th Of Dec.
> ANSCO code 254418. CO team 7,initial SA. CO never contact me... Good luck everyone!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## udda

Guys,

Do we have to submit detail experience (service) letters including work assign and duties for non-related employments? I have a letter with duration of employment and section I was engaged. Will that be sufficient?


----------



## dldmaniac

S58cRenu said:


> I hear ya man. By the way, you have some STELLAR scores and should be an easy app for a CO. I'm just saying, if I was a CO, your app would be getting the fast-track. Good luck bro.
> 
> PM me if you are a single professional since I'm going into AU along those lines and it could be cool to hang out.
> 
> By the way, how are you guys displaying a "Signature on the bottom" and in this case with "bold-face print"?


Thanks man. 

To add a signature, first click on the User CP tab at the top of the page. You'll find a link to edit your signature on the left side on the next page. And to make your text appear in bold, just enclose it within "["B"]"[/"B"]" (ignore the ")

And sure, we can hang out when you reach 'straya (if you're in Sydney) 

Cheers


----------



## Mimilim

superm said:


> nothing much -
> one 18th Dec applicant called DIAC - he is assigned team but not CO.
> One 17th Dec applicabt called DIAC - he's got a co!
> except that nothing..


Hi All , I got the invitation on 17 Dec and lodge application (get acknowledge on 23 dec ) Today is 20 Feb ...Should i call DIAC or wait until a few days ahead ...??


----------



## superm

Mimilim said:


> Hi All , I got the invitation on 17 Dec and lodge application (get acknowledge on 23 dec ) Today is 20 Feb ...Should i call DIAC or wait until a few days ahead ...??


people till 20th dec have called and got the news that CO is allocated to them. If you want you can ring them.. you most probably would be having a CO if you lodged on 17th itself! Did you lodge on 17th or 23rd? If 23rd then wait for a week!
keep us posted.. Best of luck!


----------



## amitarno24

fdaus_garden said:


> Got my 189 visa grant this morning!! YeY!!!
> Applied on the 17th Of Dec,ack 17th Of Dec.
> ANSCO code 254418. CO team 7,initial SA. CO never contact me... Good luck everyone!


Congratulations Mate!!!!! :clap2:

Hope things move for us in the same fashion.


----------



## ksheshkumar

fdaus_garden said:


> Got my 189 visa grant this morning!! YeY!!!
> Applied on the 17th Of Dec,ack 17th Of Dec.
> ANSCO code 254418. CO team 7,initial SA. CO never contact me... Good luck everyone!


Congrat's Buddy !!!!:clap2:


----------



## VVV

Mimilim said:


> Hi All , I got the invitation on 17 Dec and lodge application (get acknowledge on 23 dec ) Today is 20 Feb ...Should i call DIAC or wait until a few days ahead ...??


If you applied on the 17th, you should have a CO for sure! I called DIAC today and found out that I have got a CO on Feb 14th, although I have never heard anything from a CO.


----------



## amitarno24

VVV said:


> If you applied on the 17th, you should have a CO for sure! I called DIAC today and found out that I have got a CO on Feb 14th, although I have never heard anything from a CO.


Did they mention any reason why the COs are not contacting us or giving the Golden Mails?


----------



## jayprabu

slagozzz said:


> From previous applicants who have already been given grant.


but it's nowhere mentioned. so i got all me copies attested


----------



## nagarjuna726

VVV said:


> If you applied on the 17th, you should have a CO for sure! I called DIAC today and found out that I have got a CO on Feb 14th, although I have never heard anything from a CO.


good luck VVV , i wish you a grant , straight away.


----------



## VVV

amitarno24 said:


> Did they mention any reason why the COs are not contacting us or giving the Golden Mails?


Well, sadly they gave no such info  Let's hope for the best! Perhaps they have to go through all these docs we have uploaded


----------



## VVV

nagarjuna726 said:


> good luck VVV , i wish you a grant , straight away.


Thanks a lot nagarjuna! I wish you the same! All the best


----------



## umesh

Helllo All....

i got the grant today... 

Thank you all of the members of the forum. who all had given precious time and share the information. 

and Best of luck to all that member who are waiting for grant. they all got good news soon...


----------



## ils2_fly

umesh said:


> Helllo All....
> 
> i got the grant today...
> 
> Thank you all of the members of the forum. who all had given precious time and share the information.
> 
> and Best of luck to all that member who are waiting for grant. they all got good news soon...


Congrats Umesh on ur grant! Best wishes for ur next steps!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## CKMSM

*Ckmsm*

Hi Senior Expats,

I have been a passive expat user for quite a long time and found very useful.

I have lodged my visa on 17th Jan and awaiting CO. Could any one you please help me with the following queries:

1. I have added experience of 3 companies where, I have submitted Relieving letter, work experinece, reference letter from my ex team leader, statuatory declaration and last 3 months salary slips for the first two companies. I do not have form 16 or bank statement for these companies. I have submitted form 16 only for the current company (last 5 years). Is it fine, or do I need to arrange anything else for my previous employers equvalent to form 16. 

2. When I uploaded my salary slip, I mistakenly selected document type as "Australian Business Register/ASIC Document" instead of selecting "payslip" under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of". I do not have option to edit or delete. what should I do for this? 

Please advice me.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS:05-10-12 261311 IELTS : 21-12-2012 | EOI Submitted/Invited :22-12-2012/07-01/2013 - 189:60Pts - Lodged :17-01-2013 - CO :ranger:


----------



## aussimmi

is there anyone facing an issue with document uploading? when i try to upload documents for spouse and child, it gives me an error saying that max file limit has been reached?


----------



## findraj

aussimmi said:


> is there anyone facing an issue with document uploading? when i try to upload documents for spouse and child, it gives me an error saying that max file limit has been reached?


You can attach maximum of 60 documents, I think there is a size limit but I am not sure what it is


----------



## VVV

findraj said:


> You can attach maximum of 60 documents, I think there is a size limit but I am not sure what it is


I think size limit is 5MB per doc


----------



## ils2_fly

findraj said:


> You can attach maximum of 60 documents, I think there is a size limit but I am not sure what it is


It's 60 files not 60 documents, & each file size should be no more than 5 MB.


----------



## VVV

CKMSM said:


> Hi Senior Expats,
> 
> I have been a passive expat user for quite a long time and found very useful.
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 17th Jan and awaiting CO. Could any one you please help me with the following queries:
> 
> 1. I have added experience of 3 companies where, I have submitted Relieving letter, work experinece, reference letter from my ex team leader, statuatory declaration and last 3 months salary slips for the first two companies. I do not have form 16 or bank statement for these companies. I have submitted form 16 only for the current company (last 5 years). Is it fine, or do I need to arrange anything else for my previous employers equvalent to form 16.
> 
> 2. When I uploaded my salary slip, I mistakenly selected document type as "Australian Business Register/ASIC Document" instead of selecting "payslip" under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of". I do not have option to edit or delete. what should I do for this?
> 
> Please advice me.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS:05-10-12 261311 IELTS : 21-12-2012 | EOI Submitted/Invited :22-12-2012/07-01/2013 - 189:60Pts - Lodged :17-01-2013 - CO :ranger:


HI, please see my answers below.

1. Try and get whatever the possible evidence...If the CO needs more evidence he/she will ask you. Bank statements are not mandatory as long as you have enough evidence to satisfy the CO (it depends on the CO).

2. Yes you can't delete. Reupload the doc under the correct category. You can tell the CO that you had made a mistake in uploading...Plenty of people do it...Don't worry 

Good Luck


----------



## findraj

ils2_fly said:


> It's 60 files not 60 documents, & each file size should be no more than 5 MB.


Yes 60 documents = 60 files. The payslips and all have to be scanned in one file


----------



## ils2_fly

findraj said:


> Yes 60 documents = 60 files. The payslips and all have to be scanned in one file


Thnx
Good 2 know that..


----------



## Janneeyrre

ils2_fly said:


> It's 60 files not 60 documents, & each file size should be no more than 5 MB.


so how many documents would make 60 files?


----------



## jayprabu

umesh said:


> Helllo All....
> 
> i got the grant today...
> 
> Thank you all of the members of the forum. who all had given precious time and share the information.
> 
> and Best of luck to all that member who are waiting for grant. they all got good news soon...


congrats Umesh 

Wish you good luck for your move!


----------



## ils2_fly

Janneeyrre said:


> so how many documents would make 60 files?


Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application

Pls go through this link.


----------



## deepuz

umesh said:


> Helllo All....
> 
> i got the grant today...
> 
> Thank you all of the members of the forum. who all had given precious time and share the information.
> 
> and Best of luck to all that member who are waiting for grant. they all got good news soon...


congratz Umesh... good luck for your move...
so which state are you going to?


----------



## zedte

umesh said:


> Helllo All....
> 
> i got the grant today...
> 
> Thank you all of the members of the forum. who all had given precious time and share the information.
> 
> and Best of luck to all that member who are waiting for grant. they all got good news soon...


Congrats Umesh and wish you all the best in Australia! It's great news for today! :welcome: to Australia!


----------



## jayprabu

zedte said:


> Congrats Umesh and wish you all the best in Australia! It's great news for today! :welcome: to Australia!


Zedte, have you lodged your application?


----------



## saro

Immiseek said:


> Your queries are answered as under:
> 1. Offer letter, pay slips etc show that your are currently employed, but do not mention the responsibilities you are handling. You may need to arrange a reference letter from any of your current superior, notarze it and upload. You can additionally mention that company does not provide such letter until you are employee of the company.
> 
> 2. DOB on pspt is not considered as DOB cft. You will have to arrange a valid DOB e.g. your tenth atd mark sheet , which generally has DOB or a cft from the local municipal corporation
> 
> Hope this addresses your concerns



Hi Immi Seek and Experts, 

Thanks for your reply...

As you said i am planning to get a Statutory declaration in A4 Sheet (since they wont give in a company letter pad) explaining my roles and responsibilities from the Team Lead with all his details like contact no and email id. Is this is ok.... Or after this i need to get notarize ?.... 

Waiting for your valuable comments:....

Saro....


----------



## CKMSM

VVV said:


> HI, please see my answers below.
> 
> 1. Try and get whatever the possible evidence...If the CO needs more evidence he/she will ask you. Bank statements are not mandatory as long as you have enough evidence to satisfy the CO (it depends on the CO).
> 
> 2. Yes you can't delete. Reupload the doc under the correct category. You can tell the CO that you had made a mistake in uploading...Plenty of people do it...Don't worry
> 
> Good Luck


Thnaks a lot VVV.


----------



## zedte

jayprabu said:


> Zedte, have you lodged your application?


Yeah, it's filled here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15

I hope, everyone will fill it too..


----------



## jayprabu

zedte said:


> Yeah, it's filled here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=15
> 
> I hope, everyone will fill it too..


oops. i dont have access to google docs from office 
i was not aware our doc contains lodgement date also.
so i just updated approval date.
am seeing you after long time.. thats y asked


----------



## zedte

jayprabu said:


> oops. i dont have access to google docs from office
> i was not aware our doc contains lodgement date also.
> so i just updated approval date.
> am seeing you after long time.. thats y asked


Hi Jayprabu,
yes, someone inserted that column so I filled it too  I've been in this thread of forum just since today. Tomorrow I'm going to pass the Meds and I hope that a week later my case will be finalized ... I know, too much optimism


----------



## Baz1908

saro said:


> Hi Immi Seek and Experts,
> 
> Thanks for your reply...
> 
> As you said i am planning to get a Statutory declaration in A4 Sheet (since they wont give in a company letter pad) explaining my roles and responsibilities from the Team Lead with all his details like contact no and email id. Is this is ok.... Or after this i need to get notarize ?....
> 
> Waiting for your valuable comments:....
> 
> Saro....


Hi Saro

This is what my agent asked me to do for one of my employer. I got the details of the person who is going to sign the document like name, employment number , Date of joining, designation etc. roles and responsibilities, projects worked on, Your details. Also this was done on 100 Rs stamp paper and then notarized.


----------



## alireza_sh

slagozzz said:


> What did your CO ask for?


Hi,
Just asked for form 80 and 1221
Australian and national police clearance.


----------



## jayprabu

zedte said:


> Hi Jayprabu,
> yes, someone inserted that column so I filled it too  I've been in this thread of forum just since today. Tomorrow I'm going to pass the Meds and I hope that a week later my case will be finalized ... I know, too much optimism


mmm ok.. another waiting game.
i hope we will get CO allocated within 3 weeks of lodgement.
lets see. keep in touch


----------



## superm

saro said:


> Hi Immi Seek and Experts,
> 
> Thanks for your reply...
> 
> As you said i am planning to get a Statutory declaration in A4 Sheet (since they wont give in a company letter pad) explaining my roles and responsibilities from the Team Lead with all his details like contact no and email id. Is this is ok.... Or after this i need to get notarize ?....
> 
> Waiting for your valuable comments:....
> 
> Saro....


You would need either HR letter head or notarized on legal paper/stamp.
Check this ACS info link from Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## Stevo34Galway

I declared that I am in a De Facto relationship in my original Skill Select application. When I was offered a visa and I paid the 1st installment, there was still no option to include my partner on my visa.

Do I wait for my CO and they will then go through things with me or what?

My partner is under 30 and has left ahead of me on a Working Holiday Visa as she is setting up a base for us.

I have not been issued the 189 visa yet....I am still awaiting my CO


----------



## malthe

Finally yes. I made it. I got the grant today after a long long wait.. . Thanks God and thanks to all in this forum and very good luck for your grants.


----------



## VVV

malthe said:


> Finally yes. I made it. I got the grant today after a long long wait.. . Thanks God and thanks to all in this forum and very good luck for your grants.


Congratz Malthe....All the very best!!!! If you don't mind me asking, which team was your CO from and what are the docs he/she asked for?


----------



## permutation

malthe said:


> Finally yes. I made it. I got the grant today after a long long wait.. . Thanks God and thanks to all in this forum and very good luck for your grants.


Congrats! 
What took them so long, do you know?


----------



## subhadipbose

jayprabu said:


> mmm ok.. another waiting game.
> i hope we will get CO allocated within 3 weeks of lodgement.
> lets see. keep in touch


Best of luck !!!
I don't mean to dishearten you but it seems the 10 candidates are also facing 5 weeks of waiting for CO allocation. But yes if your documentation is spot on then you'll ba the approval the very next day CO gets allocated.


----------



## timus17

malthe said:


> Finally yes. I made it. I got the grant today after a long long wait.. . Thanks God and thanks to all in this forum and very good luck for your grants.



Congrats buddy....


----------



## subhadipbose

umesh said:


> Helllo All....
> 
> i got the grant today...
> 
> Thank you all of the members of the forum. who all had given precious time and share the information.
> 
> and Best of luck to all that member who are waiting for grant. they all got good news soon...



Congrats Umesh !!! Best of luck for making the move.

By the way what was your job code and which state nominated you ???


----------



## amitarno24

malthe said:


> Finally yes. I made it. I got the grant today after a long long wait.. . Thanks God and thanks to all in this forum and very good luck for your grants.


Congratulations!!!
What time did you get the Grant email from the CO?


----------



## shabanasafa

malthe said:


> Finally yes. I made it. I got the grant today after a long long wait.. . Thanks God and thanks to all in this forum and very good luck for your grants.



Congrats !!! :clap2: whats ur CO team??


----------



## Janneeyrre

ils2_fly said:


> Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application
> 
> Pls go through this link.


lol. your link says, "attaching *documents*..."
tricky world, huh?


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

QUOTE=malthe;1062408]Finally yes. I made it. I got the grant today after a long long wait.. . Thanks God and thanks to all in this forum and very good luck for your grants.[/QUOTE]

MANY CONGRATULATION ...... 

can you please share which team were you assigned..?
Regards


----------



## Janneeyrre

Imran uz Zaman said:


> QUOTE=malthe;1062408]Finally yes. I made it. I got the grant today after a long long wait.. . Thanks God and thanks to all in this forum and very good luck for your grants.


MANY CONGRATULATION ...... 

can you please share which team were you assigned..?
Regards[/QUOTE]

You should call DIAC and check if a Case Officer is assigned to you.
Some of the 17th December applicants are getting grants. And you actually applied on 10th.


----------



## tenten

Stevo34Galway said:


> I declared that I am in a De Facto relationship in my original Skill Select application. When I was offered a visa and I paid the 1st installment, there was still no option to include my partner on my visa.
> 
> Do I wait for my CO and they will then go through things with me or what?
> 
> My partner is under 30 and has left ahead of me on a Working Holiday Visa as she is setting up a base for us.
> 
> I have not been issued the 189 visa yet....I am still awaiting my CO


if my memory serves me well, your partner's details are entered right from the beginning on your EOI. As you lodge your application - the details you complete before paying your fee also include partner details.

Once your application is lodged you will receive acknowledgement. This again includes summary of your application including partner you are migrating with.

If you have missed these, then I suggest you add her onto your application as soon as possible. Waiting for CO may be detrimental as sometimes the first communication you receive from CO may be the grant itself. You cannot add your partner after visa is granted.


----------



## ils2_fly

Janneeyrre said:


> lol. your link says, "attaching *documents*..."
> tricky world, huh?


I could not get u......., 
Anyway, hope u got ur ans from the link.
If u have anything with proof more than that link, pls share with us.

Thanks


----------



## Janneeyrre

ils2_fly said:


> I could not get u.......,
> Anyway, hope u got ur ans from the link.
> If u have anything with proof more than that link, pls share with us.
> 
> Thanks


no no no. ADD or ADHD is fine with me.
Thank you for the answers. appreciate it.

Proof more than the link? nope. none.
I appreciate for clearing my doubts.
One last question - If I have a document how do I convert into a file?
Thanks again.

Oh I remembered something.
The Mehico people call it corona and the Australians call it crown. Both are popular beers. But different type. And both are meant to enjoy.


----------



## ils2_fly

Janneeyrre said:


> no no no. ADD or ADHD is fine with me.
> Thank you for the answers. appreciate it.
> 
> Proof more than the link? nope. none.
> I appreciate for clearing my doubts.
> One last question - If I have a document how do I convert into a file?
> Thanks again.
> 
> Oh I remembered something.
> The Mehico people call it corona and the Australians call it crown. Both are popular beers. But different type. And both are meant to enjoy.


I dont know Janneeyrre. Will appreciate if u kindly let me know, when u have the ans. thanks


----------



## Janneeyrre

ils2_fly said:


> I dont know Janneeyrre. Will appreciate if u kindly let me know, when u have the ans. thanks


no worries.
I was just trying to say that documents and files are the same thing, in the context that was being referred to, by Findraj.
So, an oxymoron, same difference. 

Relax and enjoy.


----------



## ils2_fly

Janneeyrre said:


> no worries.
> I was just trying to say that documents and files are the same thing, in the context that was being referred to, by Findraj.
> So, an oxymoron, same difference.
> 
> Relax and enjoy.


Do u always like to ans in this way Janneerre? Is not it better to say simple thing in a simple way? This is my opinion only, dont take it in other ways....

Thnx


----------



## superm

malthe said:


> Finally yes. I made it. I got the grant today after a long long wait.. . Thanks God and thanks to all in this forum and very good luck for your grants.


Many Congrats mayte 
Do share why the lag in grant?


----------



## Stevo34Galway

tenten said:


> if my memory serves me well, your partner's details are entered right from the beginning on your EOI. As you lodge your application - the details you complete before paying your fee also include partner details.
> 
> Once your application is lodged you will receive acknowledgement. This again includes summary of your application including partner you are migrating with.
> 
> If you have missed these, then I suggest you add her onto your application as soon as possible. Waiting for CO may be detrimental as sometimes the first communication you receive from CO may be the grant itself. You cannot add your partner after visa is granted.


Thanks for that.

The only thing about De Facto was if I was in a relationship or not.

At no point have I been asked on any form for my partner's name, or details.

I was assuming that my de facto partner's details will be asked for my the CO

Even on my application it states that I am in a De Facto relationship and when it started, which I gave. Those are the only details on my application. There was no space to enter other details

Has anybody any ideas please?


----------



## Janneeyrre

ils2_fly said:


> Do u always like to ans in this way Janneerre? Is not it better to say simple thing in a simple way? This is my opinion only, dont take it in other ways....
> 
> Thnx


well apologies if you didnt find Findraj's post as simple. You had to contradict drastically with a "no".
If you negate anything, you need strong backup to back it up.
So I was going with you, with the flow.
well its all about clearing doubts. 
mines cleared are. yours are??


----------



## ils2_fly

Janneeyrre said:


> well apologies if you didnt find Findraj's post as simple. You had to contradict drastically with a "no".
> If you negate anything, you need strong backup to back it up.
> So I was going with you, with the flow.
> well its all about clearing doubts.
> mines cleared are. yours are??


Actually I wrote on VVV's post & might be I was wrong. But Findraj made me clear instantly. U joined after that, which I think was not necessary.

This is a platform to clear our doubts and to know the ans of queries rather than shooting words to each other. 

Hope u understand this

Thnx


----------



## Janneeyrre

ils2_fly said:


> Actually I wrote on VVV's post & might be I was wrong. But Findraj made me clear instantly. U joined after that, which I think was not necessary.
> 
> This is a platform to clear our doubts and to know the ans of queries rather than shooting words to each other.
> 
> Hope u understand this
> 
> Thnx


got it. i will back off now.
by the way which post of Findraj made your clear? I didnt catch that and so the twists and turns.
anyways, we are on the same page now, is all that matters.
Thanks again.


----------



## ab1303

congrats............


----------



## kakamaka

malthe said:


> Finally yes. I made it. I got the grant today after a long long wait.. . Thanks God and thanks to all in this forum and very good luck for your grants.


Congrats dude...


----------



## superm

Lets see who's getting lucky today? 
Best of luck everyone!


----------



## tani

How can I track my Indian PCC application through VFS? Anyone know the link?


----------



## sach_1213

Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33..... 
Got GRANT LETTER today.....
On top of the world..... 
Was holding my nerves from so long......


----------



## sach_1213

Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33..... 
Got GRANT LETTER today.....
On top of the world..... 
Was holding my nerves from so long......


----------



## Pete_sampras

tani said:


> How can I track my Indian PCC application through VFS? Anyone know the link?


https://www.vfsglobalonline.com/IHC...volcnpjuojz2kn55))/GlobalPassportTracker.aspx

Enter the Application Reference Number or Web Reference Number and DOB


----------



## shabanasafa

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Congrat!!!


----------



## sach_1213

shabanasafa said:


> Congrat!!!


Thanks a ton shabanasafa


----------



## umesh

subhadipbose said:


> Congrats Umesh !!! Best of luck for making the move.
> 
> By the way what was your job code and which state nominated you ???


my job code is 261312 Developer Programmer and NSW Nominated.


----------



## umesh

deepuz said:


> congratz Umesh... good luck for your move...
> so which state are you going to?


Hello Deepuz,

as i have NSW sponsorship, i must have to be in a NSW two years.


----------



## VVV

HI Sach 1213, Congratz on the grant! You have been very patient through all these inquiries and visits! You very much deserve all this happiness! All the best for a fantastic life ahead in Australia!


----------



## S58cRenu

Thanks dldmaniac. 

"'straya" rocks Dude! I'm definitely calling you up when I get there. 

I like the way you roll. Thanks for the tip on the Signature "boldness" too. I'm going to start using that in all my email communications with my CO, haha.

Good luck Dude. 

Hit me up if you need anything from the US when I fly down to Sydney.


----------



## rkarthik1986

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Congrats for everyone who got their grant today.. Have a blast guys, enjoy it to the fullest..


----------



## sach_1213

VVV said:


> HI Sach 1213, Congratz on the grant! You have been very patient through all these inquiries and visits! You very much deserve all this happiness! All the best for a fantastic life ahead in Australia!


Thanks a lot VVV, U TOO DESERVE THIS N WISH A SPEEDY PROCESS FOR UR GRANT


----------



## CookehMonsta

Hi All,

I'm new to the forums here! I just received an invitation to apply for a 189 visa(70 points). I have done the ACS assessment(6 years). I have claimed points for work experience, four in Australia, 3 overseas. While for the Australian work experience I can easily provide bank statements, ATO tax returns, the works, I am worried I will be grilled about my 3 years overseas experience. All I can and want to provide is the letters I obtained for the ACS assessment. 

Do you think this will be a problem? I am from a low-risk country, and have been living and working in my nominated profession for four years here. I just don't want to blow three grand to get rejected.


----------



## sarmi

Hi guys I have applied 190 visa WA ON feb 04, I was on 475 visa b4. Now my visa is changed to bridging on 14 feb, so what u guys reckon about the decision on my application 
How long they taking in WA 
THANKS


----------



## kakamaka

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Many Congrats buddy... Have a Blast


----------



## faazi_khan

sach_1213 said:


> atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got grant letter today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......



congrats sach


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Hi Sach,

Congrats on grant.Best of Luck for the future ahead.I would like to know what is the first entry date mentioned on Grant.


----------



## sach_1213

kakamaka said:


> Many Congrats buddy... Have a Blast


Thanks


----------



## sach_1213

Thanks faazi khan n haris mansoor..... My initial entry should be be4 21 dec 2013


----------



## jayprabu

subhadipbose said:


> Best of luck !!!
> I don't mean to dishearten you but it seems the 10 candidates are also facing 5 weeks of waiting for CO allocation. But yes if your documentation is spot on then you'll ba the approval the very next day CO gets allocated.


no problem 

i have lotsa things to do before my move.
slowly preparing for that.
but i couldnt resist myself from refreshing mailbox often


----------



## jayprabu

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Congrats sach


----------



## maximusstreuous

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Congrats man 
Could you please tell us 
what time did you receive the grant email?


----------



## maximusstreuous

A question to the grant holders and senior members ...
What time does the grant email arrives ... Is it varies from applicant to applicant or there is a specific time ... If any senior member knows about please do educate me thank you.
All the best to every one who are waiting for the grant.


----------



## jayprabu

how are we notified when we get allocated to CO?


----------



## amitarno24

Hi Guys, I called up DIAC today. She did not take my file number or the TRN number. She just asked me when did you apply and did I get the ACK mail from DIAC. I provided her my info. Then she said, you have been allocated CO and he/she is doing prelim checks. They will revert back within a weeks time. Hope to hear from CO soon.


----------



## saro

superm said:


> You would need either HR letter head or notarized on legal paper/stamp.
> Check this ACS info link from Migrate to Australia information place.


Thanks Superm, 

That is ? i have done... Got a Reference from my Team Lead in a Stamp paper notirized on it.. Hope this is ok...

With regards
Saro


----------



## malthe

VVV said:


> Congratz Malthe....All the very best!!!! If you don't mind me asking, which team was your CO from and what are the docs he/she asked for?


Thanks mate. My CO is from team2 initials TS. I submitted all the docs (payslips,form 16,exp letter,pcc,medicals,form 80,etc)couple of months ago when CO asked and last week he asked my spouse's work exp documents. I don't know why he took so long. May be he is busy with other applications.


----------



## raaj

saro said:


> Thanks Superm,
> 
> That is ? i have done... Got a Reference from my Team Lead in a Stamp paper notirized on it.. Hope this is ok...
> 
> With regards
> Saro


That is more than fine !


----------



## malthe

amitarno24 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> What time did you get the Grant email from the CO?


10:22 IST, 3:52 Australian time


----------



## sach_1213

maximusstreuous said:


> Congrats man
> Could you please tell us
> what time did you receive the grant email?


2:40 am indian standard time...... Quite early as i was expecting any mail after 4 am


----------



## rajesh.149

sach_1213 said:


> Thanks


Congratulations .. you really deserve after the kind of verification that you have gone through. All your efforts have paid off .. now take the next leap .. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Hi Sach,

Thanks for ur response...So itz actually a year from your medicals/PCC.I have given medical for SS SA 190 application and hope to get grant soon


----------



## alireza_sh

sarmi said:


> Hi guys I have applied 190 visa WA ON feb 04, I was on 475 visa b4. Now my visa is changed to bridging on 14 feb, so what u guys reckon about the decision on my application
> How long they taking in WA
> THANKS


Hi 
It also happend to me.
If u live in australia they give u bridging visa after u apply for pr.
It is done automatically.
No worries
At least now u can apply for medicare.

Good luck


----------



## Sia

alireza_sh said:


> Hi
> It also happend to me.
> If u live in australia they give u bridging visa after u apply for pr.
> It is done automatically.
> No worries
> At least now u can apply for medicare.
> 
> Good luck



Hi Alireza,

Are you a 457 holder applied for 190 or a 475 holder? If you are 457 holder what does your bridging visa mention for work permit? Are you on your last visa despite of bridging?


----------



## sandy4aus

sach_1213 said:


> Thanks faazi khan n haris mansoor..... My initial entry should be be4 21 dec 2013


congrats sach ... i am applying to vetasses and submitted all my documents to the agent. what is the duration for the initial assessment with vetassess. my job code is 212415. what is your code. congrats again 
Thanks, Sandhya.


----------



## Baz1908

saro said:


> Thanks Superm,
> 
> That is ? i have done... Got a Reference from my Team Lead in a Stamp paper notirized on it.. Hope this is ok...
> 
> With regards
> Saro



That should be fine. Make sure you have captured the details of your team lead also


----------



## Vinaybs

Hi All,
I have submitted visa application for subclass 189 on jan 11th and waiting for CO to be assigned to me. I think by the curren t allocation, i have to wait atleast another 3 weeks for my CO ... 
I have a doubt. What will the mail subject be? of from whom will I recieve a mail(if at all for any doucments) ... so that I do not delete the mail accedintly. 
So, if anyone have recieved any mails regarding the documents, please let me know the mail subject.



Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Ghostride

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Many congratulations mate.

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## aguyfrommelbourne

lodged our pr on the 17th dec 2012..havent heard from them yet????anyone around this date has heard from a case office yet?????btw its 189 visa subclass.............dont have the patience anymore


----------



## VVV

aguyfrommelbourne said:


> lodged our pr on the 17th dec 2012..havent heard from them yet????anyone around this date has heard from a case office yet?????btw its 189 visa subclass.............dont have the patience anymore


HI, there are a lot of us from the 17th who have not heard anything yet. I called DIAC and found out that I had a CO but no communication whatsoever yet...However, there are a few people from the 17th who have also got grants  I suppose we have to wait, what else to do! Sigh!


----------



## nagarjuna726

aguyfrommelbourne said:


> lodged our pr on the 17th dec 2012..havent heard from them yet????anyone around this date has heard from a case office yet?????btw its 189 visa subclass.............dont have the patience anymore


A Lot of people applied on the 17th got a CO and some of them also got the grant letter, already. I'm sure your application has been allocated to a CO, if you've uploaded all the necessary documents you can expect a grant straight away. 

Good luck with that bro.


----------



## Saroj2012

What is Preliminary checks complete means? My CO said he have completed preliminary checks and doesn't require any further documents. Does this means he is happy with documents provided and does need form 80 etc?


----------



## aguyfrommelbourne

its a relief to kno i m not the only one who hasnt heard anythin yet !!!!!gud luck everyone ..these people r testing my patience though...but there is nothin i can do abt it ...sighs !!!!!!!!


----------



## alireza_sh

Sia said:


> Hi Alireza,
> 
> Are you a 457 holder applied for 190 or a 475 holder? If you are 457 holder what does your bridging visa mention for work permit? Are you on your last visa despite of bridging?


Hi Sia ,

I am on 457 visa

It is just says:
About your bridging visa
This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Business Entry visa is currently in
effect.
Permission to work
When your Bridging visa (class WA) is in effect, you will have full permission to work.


----------



## sach_1213

sdevasani said:


> congrats sach ... i am applying to vetasses and submitted all my documents to the agent. what is the duration for the initial assessment with vetassess. my job code is 212415. what is your code. congrats again
> Thanks, Sandhya.


My code is 149311. See vetassess took 3 weeks to give me the outcome of my assessment but that was way back in july 2012. But nowadays what i am hearing is that they r taking more than 3 months to give outcome. Best of luck for ur assessment


----------



## abhi_stallone

Hi All,

I lodged application for visa 189 on 21 Nov 2012 and still waiting to hear from them. 
Also I am not sure if a case officer is assigned yet. 
In the DIAC website it is mentioned that usually it takes 10 weeks for a CO to be allocated for 189 and hence I was taking this lightly. 
However, now I am panicked after reading out this forum that some people who applied for the visa much later have already been granted. 
Pls if someone help me out how to check if a CO is allocated or not and whether to submit the medical before CO is assigned or after?
Also, I lived in Australia for a year previously and should I go for PCC. I am not sure about PCC either as it was e-visa (e-visa exempted from PCC as per DIAC website).
Please reply.


----------



## Sia

alireza_sh said:


> Hi Sia ,
> 
> I am on 457 visa
> 
> It is just says:
> About your bridging visa
> This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Business Entry visa is currently in
> effect.
> Permission to work
> When your Bridging visa (class WA) is in effect, you will have full permission to work.




exactly like mine


----------



## Teevee

abhi_stallone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged application for visa 189 on 21 Nov 2012 and still waiting to hear from them.
> Also I am not sure if a case officer is assigned yet.
> In the DIAC website it is mentioned that usually it takes 10 weeks for a CO to be allocated for 189 and hence I was taking this lightly.
> However, now I am panicked after reading out this forum that some people who applied for the visa much later have already been granted.
> Pls if someone help me out how to check if a CO is allocated or not and whether to submit the medical before CO is assigned or after?
> Also, I lived in Australia for a year previously and should I go for PCC. I am not sure about PCC either as it was e-visa (e-visa exempted from PCC as per DIAC website).
> Please reply.


You can front load your medical and PCC (including Australia PCC as you'd lived here for a year) prior to CO allocation. And I think you should call DIAC and ask for the status of your application because you should at least be contacted by CO already.


----------



## Teevee

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted visa application for subclass 189 on jan 11th and waiting for CO to be assigned to me. I think by the curren t allocation, i have to wait atleast another 3 weeks for my CO ...
> I have a doubt. What will the mail subject be? of from whom will I recieve a mail(if at all for any doucments) ... so that I do not delete the mail accedintly.
> So, if anyone have recieved any mails regarding the documents, please let me know the mail subject.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


At current rate, you should be assigned with a CO in mid of March. But CO may not contact you til 1 or 2 weeks after allocation.

Email from CO should be something like *adelaide.gsm.team[number]@immi.gov.au* (both for asking for documents or notifying a grant)

The subject for the email generally include: *"File number - Transaction Reference Number - Name of applicant - objective of the email"*. So it looks like: *BCCxxxx/1xxxxxx - Exxxxxxxxx - Name of applicant - Request Documents or Info"*


----------



## PRAFMADH

Received mail from CO asking for birth certificate of me and wife. 

also asked more documents to prove that I was employed in last 5 years which should be tax assessments/ pay slips/ bank statement/ Singapore work permit.

will reply with these docs as soon as I can...

I am offshore applicant with wife and kid included in visa application.

So people who are still waiting communication from CO may get it in couple of days...

cheers


----------



## Vinaybs

Teevee said:


> At current rate, you should be assigned with a CO in mid of March. But CO may not contact you til 1 or 2 weeks after allocation.
> 
> Email from CO should be something like *adelaide.gsm.team[number]@immi.gov.au* (both for asking for documents or notifying a grant)
> 
> The subject for the email generally include: *"File number - Transaction Reference Number - Name of applicant - objective of the email"*. So it looks like: *BCCxxxx/1xxxxxx - Exxxxxxxxx - Name of applicant - Request Documents or Info"*


Thanks for this info TeeVee ...


----------



## HannahSibson

sach_1213 said:


> Atlast after a long time got great news from team 33.....
> Got GRANT LETTER today.....
> On top of the world.....
> Was holding my nerves from so long......


Congrats...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sach_1213

HannahSibson said:


> Congrats...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks


----------



## aks_del

*Medicals cost*

Could somebody from India confirm the cost of medicals? 

There are two clinics which are on DIAC panel in Delhi, and they are quoting different costs!

Max clinic has quoted 2400 INR per person, whereas the one in Shantiniketan is asking for 3150 INR(they told me that costs are revised after 4th feb). This is weird. Is there any official link from where we could get the official cost per person for this?


----------



## Sama0310

ankisharma said:


> Could somebody from India confirm the cost of medicals?
> 
> There are two clinics which are on DIAC panel in Delhi, and they are quoting different costs!
> 
> Max clinic has quoted 2400 INR per person, whereas the one in Shantiniketan is asking for 3150 INR(they told me that costs are revised after 4th feb). This is weird. Is there any official link from where we could get the official cost per person for this?


When I did my medicals last month it costed 2450 for adults and 700 for infant at Shanti Niketan. Not sure if cost has revised since then.


----------



## amitarno24

Saroj2012 said:


> What is Preliminary checks complete means? My CO said he have completed preliminary checks and doesn't require any further documents. Does this means he is happy with documents provided and does need form 80 etc?



Hopefully you will get the Grant. If the CO has not asked for any documents then don't need to load up anything. Wait you might get the Golden mail in a days time.


----------



## superm

Saroj2012 said:


> What is Preliminary checks complete means? My CO said he have completed preliminary checks and doesn't require any further documents. Does this means he is happy with documents provided and does need form 80 etc?


Yeah should mean you are almost there- but how do you know this?


----------



## the_nuke

Hey guys,

I've lodged an application on 20th Dec. Called DIAC a few days back and the operator told me that I was allocated a CO (Team 4, M.S ) on the 14th of February. Just got a mail from the CO requesting some docs (payslips, birth certificates), which I have already sent. 

On the 'Request For Information - Detailed Information' doc its mentioned that any documents that I provide will not be reviewed until after the due date has passed.

Does that mean they would get back to me only after 28 days? Or is it a standard template they send to all applicants?

Could someone guide me please?

Thanks


----------



## Saroj2012

Email from CO. But he have not still received my medical, he is saying waiting for Global health to upload my medical. He asked Hep B and C for my wife as she is in medical field.


----------



## Saroj2012

superm said:


> Yeah should mean you are almost there- but how do you know this?


Email from CO. But he have not still received my medical, he is saying waiting for Global health to upload my medical. He asked Hep B and C for my wife as she is in medical field.


----------



## tenten

the_nuke said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've lodged an application on 20th Dec. Called DIAC a few days back and the operator told me that I was allocated a CO (Team 4, M.S ) on the 14th of February. Just got a mail from the CO requesting some docs (payslips, birth certificates), which I have already sent.
> 
> On the 'Request For Information - Detailed Information' doc its mentioned that any documents that I provide will not be reviewed until after the due date has passed.
> 
> Does that mean they would get back to me only after 28 days? Or is it a standard template they send to all applicants?
> 
> Could someone guide me please?
> 
> Thanks


I suspect its standard template. many on the forum have received grant a few days after submitting what the CO requires.


----------



## the_nuke

tenten said:


> I suspect its standard template. many on the forum have received grant a few days after submitting what the CO requires.


Thank you so much!


----------



## sukhnav

the_nuke said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've lodged an application on 20th Dec. Called DIAC a few days back and the operator told me that I was allocated a CO (Team 4, M.S ) on the 14th of February. Just got a mail from the CO requesting some docs (payslips, birth certificates), which I have already sent.
> 
> On the 'Request For Information - Detailed Information' doc its mentioned that any documents that I provide will not be reviewed until after the due date has passed.
> 
> Does that mean they would get back to me only after 28 days? Or is it a standard template they send to all applicants?
> 
> Could someone guide me please?
> 
> Thanks


Dear,

This is a standred template but he will not reply you if ur medicals are reffered. So I request u and to all others members to kindly put their timeline in the signatures. so that one able to give proper reply.

Regards,


----------



## superm

Saroj2012 said:


> Email from CO. But he have not still received my medical, he is saying waiting for Global health to upload my medical. He asked Hep B and C for my wife as she is in medical field.


okay... you should be done soon. Best of luck for the grant!


----------



## getsetgo

superm said:


> okay... you should be done soon. Best of luck for the grant!


hey superm,

howz u? whats up...

...RaJi...


----------



## the_nuke

sukhnav said:


> Dear,
> 
> This is a standred template but he will not reply you if ur medicals are reffered. So I request u and to all others members to kindly put their timeline in the signatures. so that one able to give proper reply.
> 
> Regards,


Thank you so much mate! I'm waiting for about 5 posts before I can update my signature


----------



## superm

getsetgo said:


> hey superm,
> 
> howz u? whats up...
> 
> ...RaJi...


Hey Raji.. hows it going mate? where are you?
My status is something like I have got CO (as per conversation with DIAC) - now waiting to hear something from him/her!
How about you?


----------



## the_nuke

Hey all,

How fast is team 4 in giving out grants? Anyone allocated to the same? 

Just curious..that's all 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## getsetgo

superm said:


> Hey Raji.. hows it going mate? where are you?
> My status is something like I have got CO (as per conversation with DIAC) - now waiting to hear something from him/her!
> How about you?


welll well.. all the best to you..
after the initial euphoria of the visa passed.. we went though a dilly dallying confusing phase...
current status: hubby dea flying march mid, i join in after he lands a job... not the most fanciest idea..but thats about it...


----------



## kristy711

Hello everyone,

Today i finally got the golden email!!! I would like to thank to everyone in this forum for all the precious information. I have even developed a habit of checking this forum everyday and this made the waiting easier.
Wishing everyone speedy grants!!!


----------



## floatingab

Hey Guys,

I have lodged visa application yesterday, anybody got an idea what's the timeline of processing visa190？ I have all valid docs so far but some of them will expire next month. Any clue please help!


----------



## slagozzz

kristy711 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today i finally got the golden email!!! I would like to thank to everyone in this forum for all the precious information. I have even developed a habit of checking this forum everyday and this made the waiting easier.
> Wishing everyone speedy grants!!!


You have applied long ago and CO was assigned nearly 4.5 months ago. Do you have any idea why your grant is so late? 

Anyway, congrats to your grant.


----------



## slagozzz

floatingab said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have lodged visa application yesterday, anybody got an idea what's the timeline of processing visa190？ I have all valid docs so far but some of them will expire next month. Any clue please help!



Which will expire next month? Wait for CO to be assigned within 5 weeks.


----------



## superm

getsetgo said:


> welll well.. all the best to you..
> after the initial euphoria of the visa passed.. we went though a dilly dallying confusing phase...
> current status: hubby dea flying march mid, i join in after he lands a job... not the most fanciest idea..but thats about it...


okay.. sounds like a plan.
But why March end? Feb Mar is heard to be good in terms of jobs. yeah-job goes on till July-Aug.
Best of luck!


----------



## pretty11

*Got my CO today*

Hi..

Just want to inform you that I got my CO today from Adelaide Team 7 with initials LM.
SO surprising to see the message this morning 

I have some questions regarding the addtl reqmnts needed for my grant.

Employment contract and Work Reference are required among the other reqmnts.
What is this particular document called "work reference"?
is this the Certificate of Employment (CoE)?

I was recognized based on my claim with my previous employer.
And payslip is also a reqmnt.
DO i still have to get the payslip from my previous employer or is it ok if the COE only with salary is indicated in the COE?

I lodged my visa Dec 9, 2012 as stated on the recipt i received today -- and not the Dec 21 which I received confirmation after 10 days. 

Hurrraahh!!! im so happy to hear the good news today from TEAM 7!!


----------



## superm

pretty11 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Just want to inform you that I got my CO today from Adelaide Team 7 with initials LM.
> SO surprising to see the message this morning
> 
> I have some questions regarding the addtl reqmnts needed for my grant.
> 
> Employment contract and Work Reference are required among the other reqmnts.
> What is this particular document called "work reference"?
> is this the Certificate of Employment (CoE)?
> *beleive that should be it*
> I was recognized based on my claim with my previous employer.
> And payslip is also a reqmnt.
> DO i still have to get the payslip from my previous employer or is it ok if the COE only with salary is indicated in the COE?
> *better to get everything you can*
> I lodged my visa Dec 9, 2012 as stated on the recipt i received today -- and not the Dec 21 which I received confirmation after 10 days.
> 
> Hurrraahh!!! im so happy to hear the good news today from TEAM 7!!


Congrats.. you applied on Dec 9 and received ack on Dec 21, right?
Also - send what ever you can arrange.. Don't assume things - more the better.


----------



## pretty11

superm said:


> Congrats.. you applied on Dec 9 and received ack on Dec 21, right?
> Also - send what ever you can arrange.. Don't assume things - more the better.


hi superm,

yes i applied on Dec 9th and received ack on Dec 21.
thank you for your comments..

excited much,
pretty11


----------



## VVV

Hi pretty 11, congratz on the CO.

Didn't you upload any employment docs? Or are these the additional stuff the CO is asking?


----------



## pretty11

VVV said:


> Hi pretty 11, congratz on the CO.
> 
> Didn't you upload any employment docs? Or are these the additional stuff the CO is asking?



hi VVV,
I did upload my employment docs like CoE however additional reqmnts such as payslips and tax document are needed. Anyways, these 2 are readily available.

thanks VVV


----------



## kakamaka

Guys,

Anyone having the below link even after submitting form 80 on their application

Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant


Any comments?

Thanks
KakaMaka.


----------



## timus17

Hello All,

I got a reply back from CO today after dropping a mail on monday. So after 5 days. However CO's reply is very detailed and informative. She is trying to help me out with all the rules and regulation she knows. I got panic when i read her mail first. 

Now after going through the mail again, I know it is not a situation to worry about, instead she is trying her best to clarify.* I am having some confusion. I am highlighting them in red below, However I would request you all to please read this post twice to provide your valueable suggestions.*


Subject line says as below

RE: TRIM: Re: C/Officer: <name> - <file number> - <TRN> - My name> - Request Documents or Info [SEC=IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT]‏

Question --> TRIM ? The requirement is met ? I have not submitted any documents. She didn asked for any document part from PCC and form 80. PCC i uploaded on webpage on Tuesday and Form 80 set to be submitted. Also for dependency proof I had not submitted any document till now because she has not asked for any document till now.So by TRIM does she mean that I had replied to her mail thats why requirement is met ? Now below is the content of the mail. I request you to please read it twice and help me guys.


Mail content:

IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT

Dear <My name; However spelling was wrong>, Questions should I notify her of my wrong spelling she is using? In the application the spelling is right.



Thank you for your email seeking clarification on a few issues.


1. In my last email I did ask if your parents should be listed as ‘other’ on the application as it is a common error by applicants. You have now clarified for me that you intend them to migrate to Australia with you as dependents (Members of the Family Unit - MOFU). 


I will draw your attention to Regulation 1.12 which outlines the requirements of MOFU as dependent applicants – in particular of 1.12 (1) (e) (i).



Reg 1.12 Member of the family unit

1.12 (1) For the definition of member of the family unit in subsection 5(1) of the Act, and subject to subregulations (2), (2A), (6) and (7), a person is a member of the family unit of another person (in this subregulation called the family head) if the person is:

(a) a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or

(b) a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or

(c) a dependent child of a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or

[(d) omitted by SR 2004, 390 with effect from 02/04/2005 - LEGEND note]

(e) a relative of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head who:

(i) does not have a spouse or de facto partner; and

(ii) is usually resident in the family head's household; and

(iii) is dependent on the family head.





*With view to your application, I consider that your dependent parents listed on the application will fail to meet the requirement of 1.12 (1) (e) (i) as your parents are married. In order to meet the requirement, to be determined as a Member of the Family Unit, they must first meet one of the above clauses. 
*


Please consider this information. If you decide to remove your dependent parents from the application please advise me by Form 1023 - Notification of Incorrect Answers. Alternatively please advise me if you wish to continue to have your parents listed on your application.



Questions : She says they must first meet one of the above clauses. Does she mean one of the above clauses 1.12 (1) (a) or 1.12 (1) (b) or 1.12 (1) (c) like wise.. Any one clause? Or does she mean one of the point in 1.12 (1) (e) (i) ? My parents meet the 1.12 (1) (e) (ii) and 1.12 (1) (e) (iii) but not 1.12 (1) (e) (i). My parents do not meet requirement 1.12 (1) (e) (i) because they are not widow. Also Then she says if I wish to continues to have my parents listed on your application ? I am puzzled... I need a way out.. I want my parents to migrate with me... 

2. The health assessment completed by all applicants have been uploaded and finalised.

Questions ? Means medicals for main applicant and dependent are all finalized?

3. I would prefer all documents be emailed to me however I am unsure of what the maximum size file or email can be. Please send organised information in two or three emails if you are concerned that you may exceed the limit. We accept PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats. 

4. Thank you for updating me with your travel plans. I have updated your case notes to reflect this. 



*I look forward to receiving all your documents, * 

Questions : All document s?



Kind regards, 





Guys please help with your suggestions... findraj... VVV.... Ghostrider.... Anj... Shel... Ragh... Superm... and everybody else...


----------



## timus17

getsetgo said:


> welll well.. all the best to you..
> after the initial euphoria of the visa passed.. we went though a dilly dallying confusing phase...
> current status: hubby dea flying march mid, i join in after he lands a job... not the most fanciest idea..but thats about it...


All the best getsetgo... I wish your husband secures job in no time...


----------



## imstaying

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got a reply back from CO today after dropping a mail on monday. So after 5 days. However CO's reply is very detailed and informative. She is trying to help me out with all the rules and regulation she knows. I got panic when i read her mail first.
> 
> Now after going through the mail again, I know it is not a situation to worry about, instead she is trying her best to clarify.* I am having some confusion. I am highlighting them in red below, However I would request you all to please read this post twice to provide your valueable suggestions.*
> 
> 
> Subject line says as below
> 
> RE: TRIM: Re: C/Officer: <name> - <file number> - <TRN> - My name> - Request Documents or Info [SEC=IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT]‏
> 
> Question --> TRIM ? The requirement is met ? I have not submitted any documents. She didn asked for any document part from PCC and form 80. PCC i uploaded on webpage on Tuesday and Form 80 set to be submitted. Also for dependency proof I had not submitted any document till now because she has not asked for any document till now.So by TRIM does she mean that I had replied to her mail thats why requirement is met ? Now below is the content of the mail. I request you to please read it twice and help me guys.
> 
> 
> Mail content:
> 
> IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT
> 
> Dear <My name; However spelling was wrong>, Questions should I notify her of my wrong spelling she is using? In the application the spelling is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email seeking clarification on a few issues.
> 
> 
> 1. In my last email I did ask if your parents should be listed as ‘other’ on the application as it is a common error by applicants. You have now clarified for me that you intend them to migrate to Australia with you as dependents (Members of the Family Unit - MOFU).
> 
> 
> I will draw your attention to Regulation 1.12 which outlines the requirements of MOFU as dependent applicants – in particular of 1.12 (1) (e) (i).
> 
> 
> 
> Reg 1.12 Member of the family unit
> 
> 1.12 (1) For the definition of member of the family unit in subsection 5(1) of the Act, and subject to subregulations (2), (2A), (6) and (7), a person is a member of the family unit of another person (in this subregulation called the family head) if the person is:
> 
> (a) a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or
> 
> (b) a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or
> 
> (c) a dependent child of a dependent child of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head; or
> 
> [(d) omitted by SR 2004, 390 with effect from 02/04/2005 - LEGEND note]
> 
> (e) a relative of the family head or of a spouse or de facto partner of the family head who:
> 
> (i) does not have a spouse or de facto partner; and
> 
> (ii) is usually resident in the family head's household; and
> 
> (iii) is dependent on the family head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With view to your application, I consider that your dependent parents listed on the application will fail to meet the requirement of 1.12 (1) (e) (i) as your parents are married. In order to meet the requirement, to be determined as a Member of the Family Unit, they must first meet one of the above clauses.
> *
> 
> 
> Please consider this information. If you decide to remove your dependent parents from the application please advise me by Form 1023 - Notification of Incorrect Answers. Alternatively please advise me if you wish to continue to have your parents listed on your application.
> 
> 
> 
> Questions : She says they must first meet one of the above clauses. Does she mean one of the above clauses 1.12 (1) (a) or 1.12 (1) (b) or 1.12 (1) (c) like wise.. Any one clause? Or does she mean one of the point in 1.12 (1) (e) (i) ? My parents meet the 1.12 (1) (e) (ii) and 1.12 (1) (e) (iii) but not 1.12 (1) (e) (i). My parents do not meet requirement 1.12 (1) (e) (i) because they are not widow. Also Then she says if I wish to continues to have my parents listed on your application ? I am puzzled... I need a way out.. I want my parents to migrate with me...
> 
> 2. The health assessment completed by all applicants have been uploaded and finalised.
> 
> Questions ? Means medicals for main applicant and dependent are all finalized?
> 
> 3. I would prefer all documents be emailed to me however I am unsure of what the maximum size file or email can be. Please send organised information in two or three emails if you are concerned that you may exceed the limit. We accept PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats.
> 
> 4. Thank you for updating me with your travel plans. I have updated your case notes to reflect this.
> 
> 
> 
> *I look forward to receiving all your documents, *
> 
> Questions : All document s?
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys please help with your suggestions... findraj... VVV.... Ghostrider.... Anj... Shel... Ragh... Superm... and everybody else...


1. your parents needs to met clause E only. To met clause E, they must pass all of its subclause. However as explained by your CO they failed one of the sub clause.


----------



## Baz1908

kakamaka said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone having the below link even after submitting form 80 on their application
> 
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> 
> Any comments?
> 
> Thanks
> KakaMaka.


Yes i still have it although i have completed the character assesment


----------



## kakamaka

Baz1908 said:


> Yes i still have it although i have completed the character assesment


thanks.


----------



## timus17

imstaying said:


> 1. your parents needs to met clause E only. To met clause E, they must pass all of its subclause. However as explained by your CO they failed one of the sub clause.



Thanks imstaying.... I got ur point... I will have to exclude them from my application...


----------



## Vinaybs

Hi All,

I am planning to put down paper in my company. Still CO is yet to be assigned to me. I submitted visa application on Jan 11th. 
I can put down papers now right? It will not affect the visa procession?? 

Please clarify. I am planning to resign today. So, eagerly waiting for your thoughts


Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Jkumrs

*Waiting for visa decision*

Hi all, 

My case is pending since 26th Oct 2012. On this date I have submitted my last document ie. PCC for USA. Since then they say your application is under routine processing & the outcome will me available at the earliest. I have checked with them twice co gives the same reply everytime.The Co belongs to team 33 & the initials are KD. My profile is system analyst.I don't know why my case is hanging since long time.Anyone is facing this much delay in there application. Please give me some advice on this. Total processing time they say after visa lodgment in 190 is 6 months. In my application 6 months are getting over on 4th March 2013.But still there is no update from their side. Kindly suggest.



| SA SS +ve : 13 Aug 2013 | Invite 13 Aug 2012| 190 filed 4th Sep 2012 | CO : 10th Oct 2012| Med : 10th Sept 2012| PCC : 26 th Oct 2012| Visa decision pending


----------



## timus17

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to put down paper in my company. Still CO is yet to be assigned to me. I submitted visa application on Jan 11th.
> I can put down papers now right? It will not affect the visa procession??
> 
> Please clarify. I am planning to resign today. So, eagerly waiting for your thoughts
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay



Hey Vinaybs

why are you taking risk ? If your medicals will get reffered then you will not get visa with in 2 months... it might take some more time...

I would recommend get the grant letter and then resign...


----------



## Guest

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to put down paper in my company. Still CO is yet to be assigned to me. I submitted visa application on Jan 11th.
> I can put down papers now right? It will not affect the visa procession??
> 
> Please clarify. I am planning to resign today. So, eagerly waiting for your thoughts
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


I think you are supposed to let them know in case of changed circumstances.
So you would need to tell your CO/DIAC if you join a new company.

But this should not affect visa processing. You should just inform them about this.


----------



## findraj

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to put down paper in my company. Still CO is yet to be assigned to me. I submitted visa application on Jan 11th.
> I can put down papers now right? It will not affect the visa procession??
> 
> Please clarify. I am planning to resign today. So, eagerly waiting for your thoughts
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Wait for CO to contact you. Then you can inform him/her. Unless the circumstances are affecting your points, I dont think it is absolutely important to upload change of circumstances.

You can resign anytime man, Life doesnt stop after applying for PR.


----------



## parul kaushik

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to put down paper in my company. Still CO is yet to be assigned to me. I submitted visa application on Jan 11th.
> I can put down papers now right? It will not affect the visa procession??
> 
> Please clarify. I am planning to resign today. So, eagerly waiting for your thoughts
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


I dnt think its a gud idea to resign so soon, u shud wait for ur visa grant instead of resigning n then joing sm other company that wud inturn make u submit more docs to CO (When allotted) increase in lot of paper work ...moreover when theres a wait for 2-3 months whychange here ...better stay back then once u hv Visa grant then look for job in Oz


----------



## Vinaybs

parul kaushik said:


> I dnt think its a gud idea to resign so soon, u shud wait for ur visa grant instead of resigning n then joing sm other company that wud inturn make u submit more docs to CO (When allotted) increase in lot of paper work ...moreover when theres a wait for 2-3 months whychange here ...better stay back then once u hv Visa grant then look for job in Oz


Hi All,

Thanks for your views. If I resign here in my company, then I need to serve 2 months notice period. And, already it is 5 weeks after I have submitted my Visa. So, I think in the best case, i should get the visa in another 5 weeks, by that time I will be in this company serving notice period. So, i thought of resigning..

Should I proceed? does this idea looks good?


----------



## inaus

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your views. If I resign here in my company, then I need to serve 2 months notice period. And, already it is 5 weeks after I have submitted my Visa. So, I think in the best case, i should get the visa in another 5 weeks, by that time I will be in this company serving notice period. So, i thought of resigning..
> 
> Should I proceed? does this idea looks good?


5 weeks since the lodging + 5 more weeks to get the CO, as its taking more than 10weeks to get the CO allocated.

After the CO is allocated, it may take many more weeks to get the grant if medicals are not referred. If medicals are referred it may take 2 to 3 months as somebody mentioned the GH is still processing nov/dec referrals and they have backlogs.

As others suggested, its better to hold on for some more time.


----------



## Vinaybs

inaus said:


> 5 weeks since the lodging + 5 more weeks to get the CO, as its taking more than 10weeks to get the CO allocated.
> 
> After the CO is allocated, it may take many more weeks to get the grant if medicals are not referred. If medicals are referred it may take 2 to 3 months as somebody mentioned the GH is still processing nov/dec referrals and they have backlogs.
> 
> As others suggested, its better to hold on for some more time.


Okie ... i will play safe  ... sorry for not updating my status. I have done my medicals and PCC already.


----------



## goodGod

Hello
I think my case is slightly similar , My is team 33 I posted last document dec 27 but my CO told me in writing that there will be a period of wait but she stated that by march/April everything will be over i am waiting and I no longer border her. I don't know why is a long period wait and others are not. may someone help clarify this .
Thank you


----------



## Gallian

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to inform I got my CO assigned and received an email from her today requesting form 80 and some other docs. Although I have submitted all the docs forefront with form 80

My timelineis as below. 

Occupation: Telecom Engineer; Applied/Submitted: 18th December 2012; Visa: 189; 60 points; CO assigned: 19th Feb 2013; Grant: Waiting

My CO is from Team 2 Adelaide . Initials: SK


----------



## parul kaushik

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your views. If I resign here in my company, then I need to serve 2 months notice period. And, already it is 5 weeks after I have submitted my Visa. So, I think in the best case, i should get the visa in another 5 weeks, by that time I will be in this company serving notice period. So, i thought of resigning..
> 
> Should I proceed? does this idea looks good?



you would still get enuf time to resign , serve notice period and then fly Oz, why not wait untill CO allocated, i know its too tempting to resign now n start preparing to Fly Aus, i too hv gvn it a thut but then u get enuf time to pack up and leave for aus .....

i loged my visa application on december 25th when they were having chrtmas vacations , so me n u are in similar situation... i would stil suggest u to wait instead to resigning....

rest is ur wish... if u hv made up ur mind then go ahead but do update it in eVisa page cos they mite call ur office for verification....


----------



## kinjalz

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to put down paper in my company. Still CO is yet to be assigned to me. I submitted visa application on Jan 11th.
> I can put down papers now right? It will not affect the visa procession??
> 
> Please clarify. I am planning to resign today. So, eagerly waiting for your thoughts
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


I think u should wait. If u r in big IT firm then there r good chance that they will transfer u 2 aus. If ur in IT try 2 crack interview in big IT firms. it may help u.


----------



## sukhnav

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your views. If I resign here in my company, then I need to serve 2 months notice period. And, already it is 5 weeks after I have submitted my Visa. So, I think in the best case, i should get the visa in another 5 weeks, by that time I will be in this company serving notice period. So, i thought of resigning..
> 
> Should I proceed? does this idea looks good?


Dear Vinay,

From your signature it seems you have not done with medical yet. If your medical referred for no/any reason then you will have to wait for 3-4 months for visa grant. Best thing is that you done with your medical and once it get finalized then you can go ahead for putting your paper. else up to you..

Regards,


----------



## Vinaybs

parul kaushik said:


> you would still get enuf time to resign , serve notice period and then fly Oz, why not wait untill CO allocated, i know its too tempting to resign now n start preparing to Fly Aus, i too hv gvn it a thut but then u get enuf time to pack up and leave for aus .....
> 
> i loged my visa application on december 25th when they were having chrtmas vacations , so me n u are in similar situation... i would stil suggest u to wait instead to resigning....
> 
> rest is ur wish... if u hv made up ur mind then go ahead but do update it in eVisa page cos they mite call ur office for verification....


ya ... why to take unnecessary risks!! will wait for CO to get assigned to my case. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## permutation

Gallian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to inform I got my CO assigned and received an email from her today requesting form 80 and some other docs. Although I have submitted all the docs forefront with form 80
> 
> My timelineis as below.
> 
> Occupation: Telecom Engineer; Applied/Submitted: 18th December 2012; Visa: 189; 60 points; CO assigned: 19th Feb 2013; Grant: Waiting
> 
> My CO is from Team 2 Adelaide . Initials: SK


Hi Galian,
I also applied on the same date but haven't called DIAC or received email from a CO so far. Was the 19 feb the date your CO emailed you?


----------



## nagarjuna726

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to put down paper in my company. Still CO is yet to be assigned to me. I submitted visa application on Jan 11th.
> I can put down papers now right? It will not affect the visa procession??
> 
> Please clarify. I am planning to resign today. So, eagerly waiting for your thoughts
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


I don't know your reasons for resignation but I advice you wait till a CO is allocated or till you get your PR. Since you applied on the 14th You can expect to get a CO some time in the 3-4th week of march and I believe you've claimed points for your work experience so there would be a physical verification. We've seen people who've had physical verification done 3 times! [ unbelievable but true]. All these things take quite a bit of time. Think about it 

If you want to put your papers down just finish your relieving time from the company, I suggest wait till you get a CO at least. Once you have your PR you can leave to OZ anytime.


----------



## Gallian

permutation said:


> Hi Galian,
> I also applied on the same date but haven't called DIAC or received email from a CO so far. Was the 19 feb the date your CO emailed you?


I called DIAC yesterday and came to know that the CO was already assigned on 19th Feb. But received email from her today 22 Feb requesting some docs.


----------



## vtallam

Finally.. got the grant today.. woohooo.. 

Thanks everyone for your valuable advise and i wish everyone a jet speed grants..

Do i need to go for a visa label printing on my passport? does this add any value to my passport?


----------



## Vinaybs

nagarjuna726 said:


> I don't know your reasons for resignation but I advice you wait till a CO is allocated or till you get your PR. Since you applied on the 14th You can expect to get a CO some time in the 3-4th week of march and I believe you've claimed points for your work experience so there would be a physical verification. We've seen people who've had physical verification done 3 times! [ unbelievable but true]. All these things take quite a bit of time. Think about it
> 
> If you want to put your papers down just finish your relieving time from the company, I suggest wait till you get a CO at least. Once you have your PR you can leave to OZ anytime.


Thanks Nagarjuna. I agree in not taking the risk after spending so much money from my pocket  ... thanks for the suggestions. I will wait till I get a PR. It will be hard but I will wait.


----------



## udda

Hi Guys,

How do we know whether our medicals are referred or not?


----------



## timus17

I had noticed one more thing in my application...

My present employer gave me a designation of Senior Engineer - network Specialist.. but that was changed after appraisal cycle to Senior Engineer -Networking

I have mentioned my designation at the time of recruitement in my VISA application... ?


Also in my third employer... My offer letter states that I am recruited at a *role* of Network Professional and down the line i was prompted to Senior Specialist - Networks.. But again I used my Role mentioned in my offer letter in the VISA application..

Does these two things make a big difference... ? I had the documents for my offer letter and then the change in designation letter reflected in appraisal letter and salary slips.. More over I have attached all the salary slips of all my tenure in each of the org...

Please advice... Today's day has been really mind grilling...


----------



## tenten

Just been reviewing SkillSelect Report vs the Migration program statistics. Interesting to note that 45 550 places are reserved for Skilled Independent - by my estimation that translates to 21 700 primary applicants. At the end of Feb 12 800 invitations have been sent out. I do not know the visa rejection rate but in any case with only 4 months of invitations left for the current program yr, I would say there are plenty visas up for grabs. I suspect the target will not be reached, more so with number of invitations reduced to 2000 for march 2013.


----------



## nagarjuna726

udda said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How do we know whether our medicals are referred or not?


Write an email to health strategies with your 
TRN
BOD
PASSPORT # 
They'll reply with the status of your medicals. And give them a couple of days time to get back to you.


----------



## kinjalz

timus17 said:


> I had noticed one more thing in my application...
> 
> My present employer gave me a designation of Senior Engineer - network Specialist.. but that was changed after appraisal cycle to Senior Engineer -Networking
> 
> I have mentioned my designation at the time of recruitement in my VISA application... ?
> 
> Also in my third employer... My offer letter states that I am recruited at a role of Network Professional and down the line i was prompted to Senior Specialist - Networks.. But again I used my Role mentioned in my offer letter in the VISA application..
> 
> Does these two things make a big difference... ? I had the documents for my offer letter and then the change in designation letter reflected in appraisal letter and salary slips.. More over I have attached all the salary slips of all my tenure in each of the org...
> 
> Please advice... Today's day has been really mind grilling...


I do had a same situation. I have shown them as different experiences. Everything same excpt designation. I think it is a right approach.


----------



## timus17

tenten said:


> Just been reviewing SkillSelect Report vs the Migration program statistics. Interesting to note that 45 550 places are reserved for Skilled Independent - by my estimation that translates to 21 700 primary applicants. At the end of Feb 12 800 invitations have been sent out. I do not know the visa rejection rate but in any case with only 4 months of invitations left for the current program yr, I would say there are plenty visas up for grabs. I suspect the target will not be reached, more so with number of invitations reduced to 2000 for march 2013.




Right said... Even i do not think the total visa for year 2013 will be taken up... lot many places would be still vacant


----------



## permutation

tenten said:


> Just been reviewing SkillSelect Report vs the Migration program statistics. Interesting to note that 45 550 places are reserved for Skilled Independent - by my estimation that translates to 21 700 primary applicants. At the end of Feb 12 800 invitations have been sent out. I do not know the visa rejection rate but in any case with only 4 months of invitations left for the current program yr, I would say there are plenty visas up for grabs. I suspect the target will not be reached, more so with number of invitations reduced to 2000 for march 2013.


I do not know how do you make the translation but if you divide on 2 may not be right, think you should rather divide on 3 (rough average num of applicants per visa) to get the num of main applicants.


----------



## HannahSibson

inaus said:


> 5 weeks since the lodging + 5 more weeks to get the CO, as its taking more than 10weeks to get the CO allocated.
> 
> After the CO is allocated, it may take many more weeks to get the grant if medicals are not referred. If medicals are referred it may take 2 to 3 months as somebody mentioned the GH is still processing nov/dec referrals and they have backlogs.
> 
> As others suggested, its better to hold on for some more time.


Hi,

What do you mean by medical referred and not referred, please clarify. I am yet to do my medicals.

Thanks,
Hannah

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## umesh

vtallam said:


> Finally.. got the grant today.. woohooo..
> 
> Thanks everyone for your valuable advise and i wish everyone a jet speed grants..
> 
> Do i need to go for a visa label printing on my passport? does this add any value to my passport?


congratulation. i had also got grant b4 two day. same que arise in my mind butt in grant letter they mentin that aus gov dont need label. what to do? sr. plz advice


----------



## Naveed539

Bad News for 
Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business & System Analysts
lectronic Engineers

Their Quotas have been reached, as reported by DIAC Skill Select website...Other breaking news is that the number of invitations have been reduced from 2800 to 1900 for 189 and for 489 Visa, the no of invitations have been reduced to 100 from 200 in One Month...SO Look, how rapidly DIAC is gonna respond accordingly to the fluctuating trends of people towards Australian Immigration...One can even see very clearly that there are so many occupations for whom, even negligible invitations have been issued as of 22-02-2013, which implies their high demand but low corresponding supply from overseas...So DIAC might devise the next Immigration Invitation and Occupational ceilings policy next year accordingly, So we wish all the intending rest of the applicants to lodge their EOI at the earliest as the first badge of Skill select may leave certain hard implications for some occupations.


----------



## mysbm70

umesh said:


> congratulation. i had also got grant b4 two day. same que arise in my mind butt in grant letter they mentin that aus gov dont need label. what to do? sr. plz advice


You advise to have the visa label on your passport, as the eVisa system is not always working, when the eVisa system is not working, this label can save you a lot of time.


----------



## sach_1213

goodGod said:


> Hello
> I think my case is slightly similar , My is team 33 I posted last document dec 27 but my CO told me in writing that there will be a period of wait but she stated that by march/April everything will be over i am waiting and I no longer border her. I don't know why is a long period wait and others are not. may someone help clarify this .
> Thank you


Go to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/140165-co-team-33-join.html u will get ur answers thr


----------



## sach_1213

Jkumrs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My case is pending since 26th Oct 2012. On this date I have submitted my last document ie. PCC for USA. Since then they say your application is under routine processing & the outcome will me available at the earliest. I have checked with them twice co gives the same reply everytime.The Co belongs to team 33 & the initials are KD. My profile is system analyst.I don't know why my case is hanging since long time.Anyone is facing this much delay in there application. Please give me some advice on this. Total processing time they say after visa lodgment in 190 is 6 months. In my application 6 months are getting over on 4th March 2013.But still there is no update from their side. Kindly suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> | SA SS +ve : 13 Aug 2013 | Invite 13 Aug 2012| 190 filed 4th Sep 2012 | CO : 10th Oct 2012| Med : 10th Sept 2012| PCC : 26 th Oct 2012| Visa decision
> 
> 
> pending




Go to http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/140165-co-team-33-join.html n get ur answers thr


----------



## kristy711

slagozzz said:


> You have applied long ago and CO was assigned nearly 4.5 months ago. Do you have any idea why your grant is so late?
> 
> Anyway, congrats to your grant.


Thanks Slagozzz. It took so long for me because my meds were referred to HOC. My husband's and my child's meds were referred to MOC and were finalised long ago and we had to wait gor mine, even though my results were perfect and no findings:-(


----------



## kakamaka

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your views. If I resign here in my company, then I need to serve 2 months notice period. And, already it is 5 weeks after I have submitted my Visa. So, I think in the best case, i should get the visa in another 5 weeks, by that time I will be in this company serving notice period. So, i thought of resigning..
> 
> Should I proceed? does this idea looks good?


I dont think its good idea to resign now. Let the CO gets allocated. Wait for the PR. Then take any step. You never know how long it takes to get the grant. You should always hope for the best and be prepared for the worst. so stay put for now and wait till you get the PR.


----------



## vtallam

mysbm70 said:


> You advise to have the visa label on your passport, as the eVisa system is not always working, when the eVisa system is not working, this label can save you a lot of time.


Agree with you.. Cant trust the machines all the time.. but any advise on how to get this visa label printed? do i need to contact the australian embassy in india? or should i send my passport to Australia? In my case, I have to get the labels printed for my wife and children too, so i should shell out more money now


----------



## slagozzz

vtallam said:


> Agree with you.. Cant trust the machines all the time.. but any advise on how to get this visa label printed? do i need to contact the australian embassy in india? or should i send my passport to Australia? In my case, I have to get the labels printed for my wife and children too, so i should shell out more money now


For visa evidencing you have to send your passport to Australian embassy, in our country it is done by VFS Australia. A little fee of 70 AUD will be applied.


----------



## udda

nagarjuna726 said:


> Write an email to health strategies with your
> TRN
> BOD
> PASSPORT #
> They'll reply with the status of your medicals. And give them a couple of days time to get back to you.


Thanks nagarjuna726,

what do you mean by BOD? is it date of birth?


----------



## saurabh.naidu

udda said:


> Thanks nagarjuna726,
> 
> what do you mean by BOD? is it date of birth?


Hi @udda . I'm sure he certainly means Date of Birth (DOB) . I did the same and got reply within 1 day about my medical status from the health department . So go ahead and drop the mail with ur query . Good luck


----------



## timus17

Hey guys..

In form no 80


Question number 47 and 49...

Q 47 --> Do we need to mention a period of unemployment of 30 days in between switching of jobs?
Also I completed my graduation in May 2008, Got the results ion Aug, transcript of final semester in Sep.. Then I started my first job in Nov 2008... Do I need to mention the gap from July to Oct (4months)

Q 49 --> Do we need to mention our professional certification, schooling apart from degree? If Yes, then for Indian, for 12th Standard Board exam do you show 2 years (11th and 12th) or just one year ? Similarly for 10th Boards.. Do you show single year or all those years of school ?


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

Naveed539 said:


> Bad News for
> Chemical and Materials Engineers
> ICT Business & System Analysts
> lectronic Engineers
> 
> Their Quotas have been reached, as reported by DIAC Skill Select website...Other breaking news is that the number of invitations have been reduced from 2800 to 1900 for 189 and for 489 Visa, the no of invitations have been reduced to 100 from 200 in One Month...SO Look, how rapidly DIAC is gonna respond accordingly to the fluctuating trends of people towards Australian Immigration...One can even see very clearly that there are so many occupations for whom, even negligible invitations have been issued as of 22-02-2013, which implies their high demand but low corresponding supply from overseas...So DIAC might devise the next Immigration Invitation and Occupational ceilings policy next year accordingly, So we wish all the intending rest of the applicants to lodge their EOI at the earliest as the first badge of Skill select may leave certain hard implications for some occupations.


Naveed,
Please advise on following.
I have also applied for the ICT System Analyst and CO was allocated to me on 13th Feb, 2013 when he asked me for some documents that I duly provided.
Is the quota limit exhausted applies only to not sending new invitations in the given category or would it hamper the cases of applicants allocated with CO as well.
Regards


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

Gallian said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to inform I got my CO assigned and received an email from her today requesting form 80 and some other docs. Although I have submitted all the docs forefront with form 80
> 
> My timelineis as below.
> 
> Occupation: Telecom Engineer; Applied/Submitted: 18th December 2012; Visa: 189; 60 points; CO assigned: 19th Feb 2013; Grant: Waiting
> 
> My CO is from Team 2 Adelaide . Initials: SK


Congratz Gallian .. which part of Pakistan ... I am also assigned with Adelaide Team 2 let hope .. it all happens quicks


----------



## nagarjuna726

udda said:


> Thanks nagarjuna726,
> 
> what do you mean by BOD? is it date of birth?


Lol I'm sorry for that , I meant DOB(date of birth)


----------



## tenten

permutation said:


> I do not know how do you make the translation but if you divide on 2 may not be right, think you should rather divide on 3 (rough average num of applicants per visa) to get the num of main applicants.


I did not divide by 2, but by 2.1 - this is why. Program statistics for the years 2008-2011 show that of every 10 visa applicants - 5 are single, 3 have a partner and children and 2 have a partner and no child. however I have not come across statistics for average # of children for those that come with families. I assumed average of 2 children. This means for every 10 applicants you have 5 +12 + 4= 21 people coming over and getting the skilled independent visa. Put in other words 2.1 persons for every applicant.


----------



## tenten

Imran uz Zaman said:


> Naveed,
> Please advise on following.
> I have also applied for the ICT System Analyst and CO was allocated to me on 13th Feb, 2013 when he asked me for some documents that I duly provided.
> Is the quota limit exhausted applies only to not sending new invitations in the given category or would it hamper the cases of applicants allocated with CO as well.
> Regards


You have no need to worry. The quotas are applied at the stage of invitation. If you have been invited it means the quota had not been reached at the time you were invited. So, good luck and all the best.


----------



## Naveed539

Dear Imran Zaman,

i would really agree with what is said by Tenten...There is no influence of occupational ceilings upon the ones, who have already been invited and fortunately you are one of those few lucky members so don,t worry and cheers


----------



## permutation

tenten said:


> I did not divide by 2, but by 2.1 - this is why. Program statistics for the years 2008-2011 show that of every 10 visa applicants - 5 are single, 3 have a partner and children and 2 have a partner and no child. however I have not come across statistics for average # of children for those that come with families. I assumed average of 2 children. This means for every 10 applicants you have 5 +12 + 4= 21 people coming over and getting the skilled independent visa. Put in other words 2.1 persons for every applicant.


IF this historical statistics is right, you may have your point. Yet, I personally don't think 1/2 of the applicants are single. I may be wrong - I count personally for a wife and 2 children but I may not be an exemplary case.


----------



## floatingab

Hey Everyone, I am new to this thread.I have lodged 190 application on 22nd feb 2013. wish all of us good luck!!


----------



## Tommylu

floatingab said:


> Hey Everyone, I am new to this thread.I have lodged 190 application on 22nd feb 2013. wish all of us good luck!!


Hey floatingab... I also lodged 190 on 22/2/2013... good luck for us...


----------



## Pete_sampras

nagarjuna726 said:


> Write an email to health strategies with your
> TRN
> BOD
> PASSPORT #
> They'll reply with the status of your medicals. And give them a couple of days time to get back to you.


Hi nagarjuna,

Could you please help me with the email id, i have been trying to send an email to the [email protected] email id but i am getting undeliverable message.


----------



## sarmi

Hi guys applied 190 for WA . 
My case officer has asked PCC medical and copy of overseas qualification which I submitted Friday all docs that he has asked for, it is hard to guess but anyone can guess when the grant miracle letter will be in my inbox......... As all document is submitted that is requested 
Thanks


----------



## superm

Pete_sampras said:


> Hi nagarjuna,
> 
> Could you please help me with the email id, i have been trying to send an email to the [email protected] email id but i am getting undeliverable message.


check this for right details - <Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## mysbm70

sarmi said:


> Hi guys applied 190 for WA .
> My case officer has asked PCC medical and copy of overseas qualification which I submitted Friday all docs that he has asked for, it is hard to guess but anyone can guess when the grant miracle letter will be in my inbox......... As all document is submitted that is requested
> Thanks


The next step will be job verification, job verification was carried out for most of the cases, be prepared, you may need pay slips for the entire years of how many years of oversea experience you claim, tax return and also bank statement which your salary credited.


----------



## Pete_sampras

superm said:


> check this for right details - <Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.


Thanks...just now sent an email


----------



## kakamaka

I sent the email to health strategies yesterday and received a reply today as follows:

""""""""The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results to DIAC. 

It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for the visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry the relevant health processing area on your behalf if necessary. 

A list of contacts for visa processing centres is available on the DIAC website: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship""""""""""


I dont know if any one in the forum got the same reply? by the way it was Saturday and Sunday over there and these people work on weekends too


----------



## tenten

permutation said:


> IF this historical statistics is right, you may have your point. Yet, I personally don't think 1/2 of the applicants are single. I may be wrong - I count personally for a wife and 2 children but I may not be an exemplary case.


I thought as much, maybe because I too have a wife and 2 children. However, I take what DIAC published on Feb 13th this year in their 'Continuous Survey of Australia's Immigrants" to be correct. The survey results are for 2009 to 2011, and I do not have any reason to believe that demographics of those arriving in Australia on PR visa are any different now. You can have a look at the reports. It has interesting stats on how well immigrants integrate into Aus society including finding employment, housing etc.

Continuous Survey of Australia's Migrants


----------



## Vinaybs

kakamaka said:


> I sent the email to health strategies yesterday and received a reply today as follows:
> 
> """"""""The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results to DIAC.
> 
> It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for the visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry the relevant health processing area on your behalf if necessary.
> 
> A list of contacts for visa processing centres is available on the DIAC website: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship""""""""""
> 
> 
> I dont know if any one in the forum got the same reply? by the way it was Saturday and Sunday over there and these people work on weekends too


Hey Kakamaka,
I got exactly similar mail last week when I mailed healthstrategies for my status. As they say, there is too much backlog for them to work with. So, they divert us to DIAC for any status enquirers. For me, after exactly i week, 'organize medicals link' in the eVisa site disappeared. So, i thought tht it is processed and ignored the mail from healthStrategies ...


----------



## Saroj2012

kakamaka said:


> I sent the email to health strategies yesterday and received a reply today as follows:
> 
> """"""""The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results to DIAC.
> 
> It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for the visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry the relevant health processing area on your behalf if necessary.
> 
> A list of contacts for visa processing centres is available on the DIAC website: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship""""""""""
> 
> I dont know if any one in the forum got the same reply? by the way it was Saturday and Sunday over there and these people work on weekends too


Got same reply. They have standard template .


----------



## Saroj2012

Saroj2012 said:


> Got same reply. They have standard template .


However, my CO confirmed that standard processing time for global health is 21 days but now it has been 2 weeks.


----------



## Saroj2012

saurabh.naidu said:


> Hi @udda . I'm sure he certainly means Date of Birth (DOB) . I did the same and got reply within 1 day about my medical status from the health department . So go ahead and drop the mail with ur query . Good luck


Hey Saurabh,

What response exactly did you receive from Health department?


----------



## harman.s

Hi friends
I am also waiting for CO
I have also applied on 14th Jan... no sign of CO at the moment
what do u guys think ... when CO will be assigned..


----------



## saurabh.naidu

Saroj2012 said:


> Hey Saurabh,
> 
> What response exactly did you receive from Health department?


Hi @udda . I enquired about my medicals status. As,on the evisa website the status still shows 'Required' for the same. 

So they replied back "Our systems indicate that we have received your health results electronically." So I believe it answers my question


----------



## Vinaybs

harman.s said:


> Hi friends
> I am also waiting for CO
> I have also applied on 14th Jan... no sign of CO at the moment
> what do u guys think ... when CO will be assigned..


Hey Harman,
Presently, December 2nd and 3rd week applicants are getting assigned with CO... I have submitted on 11th Jan. So, I think we have to wait for another 2 weeks minimum. 
Between, if you haven't done with your medicals and PCC, complete it now.


----------



## Teevee

harman.s said:


> Hi friends
> I am also waiting for CO
> I have also applied on 14th Jan... no sign of CO at the moment
> what do u guys think ... when CO will be assigned..


It's too early for you to have CO assigned. You should check with DIAC in mid Mar about CO allocation.


----------



## udda

According to what I have seen, Jan 1st set of applicant might get allocation on some where around 7th march, and next batch might get allocation at the end of march. Is just based on previous allocation dates.


----------



## permutation

tenten said:


> I thought as much, maybe because I too have a wife and 2 children. However, I take what DIAC published on Feb 13th this year in their 'Continuous Survey of Australia's Immigrants" to be correct. The survey results are for 2009 to 2011, and I do not have any reason to believe that demographics of those arriving in Australia on PR visa are any different now. You can have a look at the reports. It has interesting stats on how well immigrants integrate into Aus society including finding employment, housing etc.
> 
> Continuous Survey of Australia's Migrants


Quite interesting statistics! Thanks


----------



## kristy711

Hello everyone!
I have a question about skillselect... I have been granted a vusa few days ago and my e-visa ststus is 'finalised'. However my skillselect status hasnt changed and remains 'lodged'. Does anyone know if this is normal?

Thsnks guys


----------



## mamunmaziz

I applied on 13th February after getting Invitaion for 189 visa on 4th February. got ACK
But how could I know when CO will be assigned?

I have not yet completed Medical- when shall I complete Medical?


----------



## the_nuke

mamunmaziz said:


> I applied on 13th February after getting Invitaion for 189 visa on 4th February. got ACK
> But how could I know when CO will be assigned?
> 
> I have not yet completed Medical- when shall I complete Medical?



There's still time for you mate...as of now December 2nd and 3rd week allocations are going on...could take a good 2 months till you could be assigned one...my advice is to hold up for about a month and then do your Medicals...however..you could do it as early as next week..your call...if you finish your meds and upload your docs, you should be getting a direct grant...else your allocated CO will inform you his needs through email...

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## floatingab

Could someone please share some information how fast CO could be assigned? I need to organize the time, thanks a lot.


----------



## mysbm70

kristy711 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have a question about skillselect... I have been granted a vusa few days ago and my e-visa ststus is 'finalised'. However my skillselect status hasnt changed and remains 'lodged'. Does anyone know if this is normal?
> 
> Thsnks guys


You can just check at VEVO for your status, if you are sponsored by State, State will send you an email few days after the grant too. Don't worry about the skillselect status, it's still unstable.


----------



## HannahSibson

mamunmaziz said:


> I applied on 13th February after getting Invitaion for 189 visa on 4th February. got ACK
> But how could I know when CO will be assigned?
> 
> I have not yet completed Medical- when shall I complete Medical?


I too applied on same date. Wats ur doc status by the way?


----------



## harman.s

Vinaybs said:


> Hey Harman,
> Presently, December 2nd and 3rd week applicants are getting assigned with CO... I have submitted on 11th Jan. So, I think we have to wait for another 2 weeks minimum.
> Between, if you haven't done with your medicals and PCC, complete it now.


Hi
I am done with my medicals and PCC


----------



## superm

Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
lane:lane:
:rockon::rockon::rockon:
:bump2:

GOT IT!!!!

Thank you all!!!!


CO - Adel Team 4.

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sach_1213

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> 
> GOT IT!!!!
> 
> Thank you all!!!!
> 
> 
> CO - Adel Team 4.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Congrats buddy..... I know how it feels.....enjoy ur day


----------



## LaFleur

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> 
> GOT IT!!!!
> 
> Thank you all!!!!
> 
> 
> CO - Adel Team 4.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Awesome!!!! Congratulations


----------



## amitarno24

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> 
> GOT IT!!!!
> 
> Thank you all!!!!
> 
> 
> CO - Adel Team 4.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations Mate!!!:juggle:

Even I have note heard from my CO untill now. Hope to get the golden mail soon.


----------



## VVV

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> 
> GOT IT!!!!
> 
> Thank you all!!!!
> 
> 
> CO - Adel Team 4.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


CONGRATZ superm!!!!!! All the very best :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## superm

Thanks all...


----------



## superm

amitarno24 said:


> Congratulations Mate!!!:juggle:
> 
> Even I have note heard from my CO untill now. Hope to get the golden mail soon.


you would. Thanks!


----------



## superm

VVV said:


> CONGRATZ superm!!!!!! All the very best :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:


Thanks again! hoping that you would join the club very soon!


----------



## slagozzz

CO assigned today.

Team 34 Brisbane, Nikki


----------



## superm

Hey all - am 189, but wanted to share news:
Got my grant today 
:clap: :clap: :clap: 
:rockon: :rockon: :rockon: 
Thanks all!

And Best of luck to all!


----------



## Robhin

mysbm70 said:


> You can just check at VEVO for your status, if you are sponsored by State, State will send you an email few days after the grant too. Don't worry about the skillselect status, it's still unstable.


Can you please advise how to check using the VEVO as I have think you need to be registered, right? 

Please advise as I am not able to access online status of visa page and skill select.


----------



## AUSA

Robhin said:


> Can you please advise how to check using the VEVO as I have think you need to be registered, right?
> 
> Please advise as I am not able to access online status of visa page and skill select.


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery

Go to above link .. after two steps you can entre your details like TRN , Visa notification no. etc and you can view your visa details 
Hope this will help


----------



## floatingab

Tommylu said:


> Hey floatingab... I also lodged 190 on 22/2/2013... good luck for us...


Yep 
pray we can get CO assigned asap, keep posted


----------



## perfecto88

Hi guys,

Lodgement + Ack date = 25th Dec 2012.

Was allocated CO from Adelaide Team 6 this morning and they requested for a few things. PCC & Meds pending.

Would like to seek advise from those whom their spouse was required to meet "Functional English" requirements but did not sit IELTS. My wife has a diploma and she studied in a school/academy which delivered the courses in English over 2 yrs. Will a letter from the school confirming this work?


----------



## vn143

perfecto88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Lodgement + Ack date = 25th Dec 2012.
> 
> Was allocated CO from Adelaide Team 6 this morning and they requested for a few things. PCC & Meds pending.
> 
> Would like to seek advise from those whom their spouse was required to meet "Functional English" requirements but did not sit IELTS. My wife has a diploma and she studied in a school/academy which delivered the courses in English over 2 yrs. Will a letter from the school confirming this work?



Hi
I think ,CO will be assigned this week. I applied on 28 Dec.
Fingers Crossed.

Pl. Share if anyone applied after 21 Dec and CO Allocation is pending.


----------



## superm

perfecto88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Lodgement + Ack date = 25th Dec 2012.
> 
> Was allocated CO from Adelaide Team 6 this morning and they requested for a few things. PCC & Meds pending.
> 
> Would like to seek advise from those whom their spouse was required to meet "Functional English" requirements but did not sit IELTS. My wife has a diploma and she studied in a school/academy which delivered the courses in English over 2 yrs. Will a letter from the school confirming this work?


yup that would do. check the eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place. Check 5th point at bottom of page under functional English. I also got the similar letter for my spouse - just have the letter cover points given in 5th point.


----------



## Robhin

AUSA said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=firstPartyQuery
> 
> Go to above link .. after two steps you can entre your details like TRN , Visa notification no. etc and you can view your visa details
> Hope this will help


Thank you so much for this valuable piece of info...But still waiting for my grant


----------



## srikarasu

Most of my documents have been changed to status 'Received' barring Skill Assesment/ IELTS still in 'Required State' and Medicals are in 'Recommended' state.....
For medicals, I called DIAC couple of weeks back and they said they received it...

What should i do? suggestions?


----------



## perfecto88

superm said:


> yup that would do. check the eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place. Check 5th point at bottom of page under functional English. I also got the similar letter for my spouse - just have the letter cover points given in 5th point.


superm: would it be possible for you to send me the sample of your letter? I definitely need help on this otherwise I'd have to pay the 2nd instalment which is a huge amount to foot 

I believe I've only got 1 shot at this.


----------



## Saroj2012

superm said:


> Thanks again! hoping that you would join the club very soon!


Congratulation Superm!!!


----------



## vn143

Hi All
Just Checked mail from Team 4, I have been assigned a CO...........Just sent him all the documents mails on email.

I have also front laoded all the documents on my eVisa page....I dont know what happned, why they are requesting on mail.


----------



## superm

perfecto88 said:


> superm: would it be possible for you to send me the sample of your letter? I definitely need help on this otherwise I'd have to pay the 2nd instalment which is a huge amount to foot
> 
> I believe I've only got 1 shot at this.


hey sorry man.. I dont have it currently!

but it was say something like this: (wrote it myself earlier too)
_
Under the letter head:


<name> was a bonafied student of <institute> with roll/id number <roll/id> doing the <prgram name> which was full time and of duration <duration> (should be >=2 yrs to work). The program was completed successfully and the complete medium of instruction of the same was English.
_

And - you also should be having certificate of completion/degree to support this.
Best of luck!


----------



## timus17

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> 
> GOT IT!!!!
> 
> Thank you all!!!!
> 
> CO - Adel Team 4.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


congrats superm wao... No grant mail is on the way


----------



## superm

timus17 said:


> congrats superm wao... No grant mail is on the way


hey thanks. you would be there soon. Best of luck!


----------



## deepuz

I have taken appointment for Medicals , but today when i logged in to the site to take the health check recipt print out, organise your health check link is disappeared...
They asked to carry this print out for each applicant along with the passport....
any idea when this will be restored?
Looks to me is a tech glitch again...


----------



## perfecto88

superm said:


> hey sorry man.. I dont have it currently!
> 
> but it was say something like this: (wrote it myself earlier too)
> _
> Under the letter head:
> 
> 
> <name> was a bonafied student of <institute> with roll/id number <roll/id> doing the <prgram name> which was full time and of duration <duration> (should be >=2 yrs to work). The program was completed successfully and the complete medium of instruction of the same was English.
> _
> 
> And - you also should be having certificate of completion/degree to support this.
> Best of luck!


Looks straight-forward dude.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## deepuz

for everyone who is applied for PR and got grant.. please read the below thread .. 
beware of this scam... 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/141887-important-beware-scam.html


----------



## zakisaleem18

Hi 

Congrats to all who have gotten their grants the last two weeks. Seems like they are speeding up for the December applicants with SUPERM being the latest as per the records. Came to know of a person who lodged on 25 th December and gotten a communication from CO. 

Hope to get some news from DIAC on my case within March 10th or 15th.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## tenten

Congrats to SuperM and all those who got grants. 

Happy for those that have heard from CO. 

Any more detail on applicant from the 25th Dec who got communication from CO? 189 Applicant?


----------



## Guest

tenten said:


> Congrats to SuperM and all those who got grants.
> 
> Happy for those that have heard from CO.
> 
> Any more detail on applicant from the 25th Dec who got communication from CO? 189 Applicant?


I think even a 28th applicant is assigned CO.


----------



## vn143

Amit83 said:


> I think even a 28th applicant is assigned CO.


Yes, I am assigned with CO today. I applied on 28 Dec 2012 under 189,


----------



## shabanasafa

Congrats superm


----------



## VVV

shabanasafa said:


> Congrats superm for CO allocation


Hi Shabana...What's happening to your case? Did you push your agent a bit? Hope you get the grant real soon! All the best!


----------



## fwmonger

vn143 said:


> Yes, I am assigned with CO today. I applied on 28 Dec 2012 under 189,


vn143,

How did you get to know about your CO allocation? CO emailed you or you called DIAC?


----------



## vn143

fwmonger said:


> vn143,
> 
> How did you get to know about your CO allocation? CO emailed you or you called DIAC?


Hi
Yes, CO mailed me for some documents.


----------



## shabanasafa

VVV said:


> Hi Shabana...What's happening to your case? Did you push your agent a bit? Hope you get the grant real soon! All the best!


My agent asks me to wait... but this wait is becoming too difficult as days passes.... Planning to send an email tomorrow.... Its 6 days since i have sent the requsted documents to my CO.... :confused2:


----------



## jayprabu

slagozzz said:


> CO assigned today.
> 
> Team 34 Brisbane, Nikki


Congrats slagozzz


----------



## jayprabu

floatingab said:


> Yep
> pray we can get CO assigned asap, keep posted


guys, am too here 

all the best to u both


----------



## timus17

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> 
> GOT IT!!!!
> 
> Thank you all!!!!
> 
> 
> CO - Adel Team 4.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats Bro.... Party Party Party :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## vn143

Hi Superm
Any feedback for Team 4.........


----------



## slagozzz

jayprabu said:


> Congrats slagozzz


Thanks.....


----------



## slagozzz

deepuz said:


> for everyone who is applied for PR and got grant.. please read the below thread ..
> beware of this scam...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/141887-important-beware-scam.html


Many thanks.....


----------



## zakisaleem18

Hi Tenten

The person who got CO assigned today is by user name or name Jason bourne.. He had lodged on 25th Dec, as per the 189 applicants excel sheet. I have been following your analysis and seems to be near accuracy.. Its good to know a 28th Dec candidates are currently being processed.... I guess within a week or two DIAC will be in line with their processing timelines.. They have and are reducing the number of invitations which shows that they want get over with processing all the December applicants either CO assignment or Grant this week and start the Jan applicants the following week.

These coming days are going to be highly anxious times for me and others who have lodged in the first week of Jan 2013.


Regards

Zaki Saleem


----------



## superm

vn143 said:


> Hi Superm
> Any feedback for Team 4.........


got nothing man.. heard from CO only today!
Best of luck!


----------



## zakisaleem18

In continuation to my previous comment... Kindly request ppl in this forum to update the worksheet in the link below as this is turning out to be bible of hope & guide for the persons waiting for their CO's / grant ..: 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## amitarno24

Hi Guys,

I called up DIAC today and the operator asked for my TRN number to check the Details. He confirmed that the CO has been assigned but did not tell me the date. I told him that I have not received any mails or communication from the CO. The operator told that the prelims are going on and if required the CO will get in touch with me this week. I have uploaded all documents possible. Hope things are in order and the only communication comes in the form of Golden mail. ray:


----------



## deepuz

hi Slagozzz, 

when you got CO assigned , apart from email notification, any other changes in your application status? like CO assigned or something in the portal or just " In Progress" only?


----------



## tenten

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi Tenten
> 
> The person who got CO assigned today is by user name or name Jason bourne.. He had lodged on 25th Dec, as per the 189 applicants excel sheet. I have been following your analysis and seems to be near accuracy.. Its good to know a 28th Dec candidates are currently being processed.... I guess within a week or two DIAC will be in line with their processing timelines.. They have and are reducing the number of invitations which shows that they want get over with processing all the December applicants either CO assignment or Grant this week and start the Jan applicants the following week.
> 
> These coming days are going to be highly anxious times for me and others who have lodged in the first week of Jan 2013.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zaki Saleem


Its anxious days ahead for sure. If i had a choice - I would want a direct grant with no CO communication.

DIAC are definitely working faster than before - I hope this continues.

Concerning the number of invitations - they are going down. Although 3000 applicants were set to be invited in Jan Feb, that number was not reached in both months - only 2048 invitations were issued in Feb. There were not enough candidate EOIs in the system to meet the target. I guess anyone with 60 points will be invited at the next round as long as their occupation has not reached its annual cap.


----------



## Vinaybs

Congratulations to all who got alloted with CO this week. Share the good news with us as you get :clap2:


----------



## Gallian

Imran uz Zaman said:


> Congratz Gallian .. which part of Pakistan ... I am also assigned with Adelaide Team 2 let hope .. it all happens quicks


I hope so too my friend. WOuld you mind sharing your CO initials of Team 2?
fingers crossed . Did they ask for any documents to provide?


----------



## vtallam

deepuz said:


> for everyone who is applied for PR and got grant.. please read the below thread ..
> beware of this scam...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/141887-important-beware-scam.html


Thanks so much for shareing the information.. Its so easy for some one to get cheated when people are awaiting anything as such CO assigned..call back from DIAC regards the visa..


----------



## vtallam

slagozzz said:


> CO assigned today.
> 
> Team 34 Brisbane, Nikki


Congrats.. hope you get the magic mail soon too..


----------



## slagozzz

deepuz said:


> hi Slagozzz,
> 
> when you got CO assigned , apart from email notification, any other changes in your application status? like CO assigned or something in the portal or just " In Progress" only?


I have got email notification today but i guess CO was assigned last week as there was a new link appeared to upload form 80. Though I have frontloaded form 80 before that.


----------



## slagozzz

vtallam said:


> Congrats.. hope you get the magic mail soon too..


Thanks....


----------



## rs100

*ACS assesment*

Dear Experts,

i applied for ACS accessment under category 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) on 2nd Feb.

any idea what will be the expected time for closure.

br


----------



## Immiseek

rs100 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> i applied for ACS accessment under category 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) on 2nd Feb.
> 
> any idea what will be the expected time for closure.
> 
> br


Count 6-8 weeks. In case you are lucky enough you may receive within 5 weeks


----------



## IPS

FYI FOLKS - 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/141887-important-beware-scam.html

Cheers
IPS~


----------



## Immiseek

superm said:


> got nothing man.. heard from CO only today!
> Best of luck!


I saw your signatures and observed that you received your grant today.

Hearty congratulations and all the best for your next move.


----------



## amitarno24

rs100 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> i applied for ACS accessment under category 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) on 2nd Feb.
> 
> any idea what will be the expected time for closure.
> 
> br


I got it in 4 weeks. But that was earlier in Nov. Their website has timelines stating 12 weeks. It all depends on the load they are having.


----------



## alireza_sh

slagozzz said:


> Thanks.....


congratz mate,
she is also my Co


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi Salgozz,

What else did she asked u?

cheers,


----------



## udda

Guys I need some info regarding form 80.

1. What is the basis for CO requesting form 80? (Hope all the applicants do not have to submit form 80). 
2. What is the best option? wait till CO to request to submit form 80 or front load it?


----------



## udda

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> 
> GOT IT!!!!
> 
> Thank you all!!!!
> 
> 
> CO - Adel Team 4.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Many Congrats superm....:clap2:


----------



## outlander

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> 
> GOT IT!!!!
> 
> Thank you all!!!!
> 
> 
> CO - Adel Team 4.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats Superm...all the best for your move


----------



## VVV

udda said:


> Guys I need some info regarding form 80.
> 
> 1. What is the basis for CO requesting form 80? (Hope all the applicants do not have to submit form 80).
> 2. What is the best option? wait till CO to request to submit form 80 or front load it?


Well, not sure about the basis. Some people are asked to submit while some are not. You can fill it and keep, and send when the CO asks for it....or you can front-load too...Upto you...I have not submitted it yet and if the CO asks I will send it. but I am yet to hear from the CO. Sigh!

Good Luck


----------



## bharatjain

*No contact from CO*

Hi guys, 

I applied 190 visa on 23rd Dec and as per DIAC operator got a CO assigned in last week of Jan. They told me that my medicals were already referred to MOC. My wife's and child's document upload is pending due to system not accepting the documents. Its been close to 1 month and I have not received even initial email from CO, dont know their initials/details. Is this normal? I called DIAC again they said CO will contact you soon. Is there an email id where I can write and ask details.

Thanks,
Bharat


----------



## vn143

outlander said:


> Congrats Superm...all the best for your move


Hi Outlander
You will be assigned CO very soon as i have assigned with CO today. i applied on 28 Dec .


----------



## slagozzz

alireza_sh said:


> Hi Salgozz,
> 
> What else did she asked u?
> 
> cheers,


I have front loaded all the documents including form 80, form 1221 except my wife's ielts. She asked me to sent het that document and our medical report has not reached to her yet.

When was ur CO allocated and what did she ask u?


----------



## alireza_sh

slagozzz said:


> I have front loaded all the documents including form 80, form 1221 except my wife's ielts. She asked me to sent het that document and our medical report has not reached to her yet.
> 
> When was ur CO allocated and what did she ask u?


my co allocated on 13-feb-2014 and she asked for form 80, 1221,
National and overseas police clearance.


----------



## superm

outlander said:


> Congrats Superm...all the best for your move





udda said:


> Many Congrats superm....:clap2:


Thanks guys..


----------



## udda

VVV said:


> Well, not sure about the basis. Some people are asked to submit while some are not. You can fill it and keep, and send when the CO asks for it....or you can front-load too...Upto you...I have not submitted it yet and if the CO asks I will send it. but I am yet to hear from the CO. Sigh!
> 
> Good Luck


Thanks VVV, Yes I will fill it and wait until CO. Thanks for the advice. 

Good luck and wish you speedy grant.


----------



## superm

Immiseek said:


> I saw your signatures and observed that you received your grant today.
> 
> Hearty congratulations and all the best for your next move.


Thanks man! all the best to u too!


----------



## superm

udda said:


> Thanks VVV, Yes I will fill it and wait until CO. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Good luck and wish you speedy grant.


I would suggest you too frontload it. As it would save the time of cycle, CO asking you - you checking mail - uploading it - CO checking it - confirming the same! No harm in uploading it early...
But that's just my thought! 
Best of luck!


----------



## superm

Immiseek said:


> I saw your signatures and observed that you received your grant today.
> 
> Hearty congratulations and all the best for your next move.


Thanks Man...!


----------



## monty83

I have question.....I am putting my file for 489 VISa under wetern australia....and in the checklist provided by my agent says to provide salary slips for the employment and then says bank statement also. 
1- Is bank statemnt important to give when we have salary slips as i have only for my current job previous job id ont have bank statement.
2- from my previous four jobs one job i dont have salary slips and during VETASSESS assesment i had provided salary certificate from my employer in lieu of salary slips. Can i submit the same here also. or it will effect my immigration result. May if they want i can get the letter signed from the opwner of the company.

Please suggest i am worried due to this.


----------



## slagozzz

monty83 said:


> I have question.....I am putting my file for 489 VISa under wetern australia....and in the checklist provided by my agent says to provide salary slips for the employment and then says bank statement also.
> 1- Is bank statemnt important to give when we have salary slips as i have only for my current job previous job id ont have bank statement.
> 2- from my previous four jobs one job i dont have salary slips and during VETASSESS assesment i had provided salary certificate from my employer in lieu of salary slips. Can i submit the same here also. or it will effect my immigration result. May if they want i can get the letter signed from the opwner of the company.
> 
> Please suggest i am worried due to this.


Sometimes CO wants bank statements. But for now just provide experience letter, pay slips, tax docs, any other employment letters and whatever documents you have. If you will be asked to provide bank statements then just provide the statements you can manage, if you can prove your employment with other documents then only bank statement wont be an issue.


----------



## monty83

slagozzz said:


> Sometimes CO wants bank statements. But for now just provide experience letter, pay slips, tax docs, any other employment letters and whatever documents you have. If you will be asked to provide bank statements then just provide the statements you can manage, if you can prove your employment with other documents then only bank statement wont be an issue.


Thanks for useful info...Kindly answer the second point also...

Then suggest me when shall i go for PCC. two things are here...my wife IELTS exam is on 09/march and result will come on 21/march till then anyhow visa grant will not come du eto her exam result. & i have to do the PCC for 05 countries (Uganda/India/Seychelles/Bahrain & Dubai). Shall i do it after her IELTS exam will happen or i start after submitting the parer in few days


----------



## getsetgo

congrats superm

high five!!!!!!!!!!.... cheers...


----------



## slagozzz

monty83 said:


> Thanks for useful info...Kindly answer the second point also...
> 
> Then suggest me when shall i go for PCC. two things are here...my wife IELTS exam is on 09/march and result will come on 21/march till then anyhow visa grant will not come du eto her exam result. & i have to do the PCC for 05 countries (Uganda/India/Seychelles/Bahrain & Dubai). Shall i do it after her IELTS exam will happen or i start after submitting the parer in few days


You should do Pcc and med now if you want a quick grant. If you want to delay your first entry to australia then you can do ur pcc and med after ur co asks. U will have enough time to submit ur wife's ielts.


----------



## Vinaybs

Congratulations Superm ... atlast long wait is over! :clap2: 
All the very best to you.
Did CO ask for any more documents??

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## monty83

slagozzz said:


> You should do Pcc and med now if you want a quick grant. If you want to delay your first entry to australia then you can do ur pcc and med after ur co asks. U will have enough time to submit ur wife's ielts.


Ok...but the date of expiry mentioned on each pcc will not affect the visa grant. Then i will start doing it now and then will submit wife ielts result alter...

and i will try to submit what all i have...one company salary slips are missing from uganda but i have salary certificate i hope it should work and my other documents proving my occupation and stay


----------



## slagozzz

monty83 said:


> Ok...but the date of expiry mentioned on each pcc will not affect the visa grant. Then i will start doing it now and then will submit wife ielts result alter...
> 
> and i will try to submit what all i have...one company salary slips are missing from uganda but i have salary certificate i hope it should work and my other documents proving my occupation and stay


The expiry of pcc is not a fact. The fact is you must enter aust after visa grant within 1 yr of pcc or med date whichever is earlier. If u upload all the documents before ur co grants then he will ask for less document and the grant will be quicker. Most forum members suggest to upload form 80 also. So prepare u and ur wifes form 80 and if possible upload it. Then u will only remain with ur wifes ielts. This is the ase what exactly happened to me. I have uploaded all documents except my wifes ielts which will publish on feb 27th. Co has only asked for that document and nothing else. I will upload it on 28th after getting the trf. Hope this will help u.


----------



## destinationaustralia

saro said:


> Hi Experts!!!
> 
> First to begin with today i received a mail from CO - VS T4 - Adelaide asking for the below doc:
> 
> And in that i am having some queries expert and person already got their grant pl guide me on this....
> 
> 1. Work Experience - Explaining the roles and responsibilites (Only you can explain this best).
> 
> I have worked for 3 conerns and for the last 2, however got the Detailed description of the work from the HR in company letterpad. But for the current company they will not give this and i am working here for last 2 yrs. How ever i have submitted the tax, payslip, offer letter for this current company. ? to do for this now it will be ok to send the mail saying that the company will not provide by attaching the earlerier companies Detailed description. ? (The work experience documents which were used for skill and experience assessment by ACS will do)
> 
> 2. Birth Certificate for myself, spouse and child.
> 
> For spouse and child they are having the birth certificate. I dont have one... ? doc can be attached for this.. I have already submitted my passport, degree certificate. (For all those born before 1989, passport will do as proof of DOB)
> 
> 3. Skill assessement of Spouse - ready will mail (what is the query?)
> 4. Form 80 for myself and spouse - Kept ready will mail it (do)
> 5. Medical for all: - Fixed the appointment on thursday...(do)
> 
> With regards
> Saro
> 
> Code: Analyst Programmer :Visa subclass 189 (60 pt) EOI: 11-Sept | Invite: 16-Nov | Lodged: 19-Dec | Ack: 19-Dec | PCC: Done : MED: 21st- Feb CO: 19 - Feb:



Good luck and Cheers!


----------



## monty83

slagozzz said:


> The expiry of pcc is not a fact. The fact is you must enter aust after visa grant within 1 yr of pcc or med date whichever is earlier. If u upload all the documents before ur co grants then he will ask for less document and the grant will be quicker. Most forum members suggest to upload form 80 also. So prepare u and ur wifes form 80 and if possible upload it. Then u will only remain with ur wifes ielts. This is the ase what exactly happened to me. I have uploaded all documents except my wifes ielts which will publish on feb 27th. Co has only asked for that document and nothing else. I will upload it on 28th after getting the trf. Hope this will help u.


THANK YOU SO MUCH for this detailed info....it ahs cleared many doubts and i will do the same way...thnks for advice once again:clap2:


----------



## kakamaka

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> 
> GOT IT!!!!
> 
> Thank you all!!!!
> 
> 
> CO - Adel Team 4.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Zabardast... congrats Man...


----------



## superm

getsetgo said:


> congrats superm
> 
> high five!!!!!!!!!!.... cheers...


Thanks.. high 5 



Vinaybs said:


> Congratulations Superm ... atlast long wait is over! :clap2:
> All the very best to you.
> Did CO ask for any more documents??
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Thanks Vinay - no more docs were asked. And frankly, I was not left with many to upload - I uploaded all I had and could gather.


----------



## GermanNurse

Congrats superm!! 
Seems like things are speeding up ... many people got a CO assigned in the last couple of days


----------



## floatingab

slagozzz said:


> Which will expire next month? Wait for CO to be assigned within 5 weeks.


The medical check certificate will expire next month which will expire after 3 weeks!!!!
I do not know what to do now, just want to push them but couldnot get through!!!!
Just wondering how you guys in this forum provide medical check to the department of immigration,will we have to post the result to them or simply provide them the medical check reference number???!!!!!


----------



## sarmi

Did anybody has allocated CO name Anthony
I applied 190 WA and allocated co on 21 feb DOC submitted on 22 feb visa grant ????
anybody under same CO or same case


----------



## superm

GermanNurse said:


> Congrats superm!!
> Seems like things are speeding up ... many people got a CO assigned in the last couple of days


Thanks - its speeding up it seems. Best of luck!



kakamaka said:


> Zabardast... congrats Man...


Thanks kakamaka!


----------



## md11276

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> 
> GOT IT!!!!
> 
> Thank you all!!!!
> 
> 
> CO - Adel Team 4.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


congrate mate!:clap2:


----------



## sukhnav

superm said:


> Thanks - its speeding up it seems. Best of luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks kakamaka!


Dear Superm,

Congrats for your grant.... So when u r flying..... Best of Luck... Cheers...... Party time...... 

Regards,


----------



## deepuz

slagozzz said:


> I have got email notification today but i guess CO was assigned last week as there was a new link appeared to upload form 80. Though I have frontloaded form 80 before that.


"Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" appears for us also since last week, but I have also frontloaded form 80 much before that... 
the only pending thing for us is medicals, which we have booked appointment for this friday 1st march... 

once medical is completed, do we need to upload or do anything in the portal?


----------



## elec_engineer

Hi All,

I would appreciate your advice on my 189 application. I am an onshore applicant and I initially applied for the 485 graduate Temporary visa because I was unable to get 60 points. However, I recently managed to get 65 points (by retaking the IELTS exam) and applied for the 189 Skilled Independent visa. Therefore, I have two pending applications (485 and 189) and both of them have not been assigned with COs. I have two bridging visas as well (one from 189 and another from the 485). I would like to know:

1. Which bridging visa is effective? the one I received from my 485 application or the one I received from the 189 application?

2. Am I eligible to work?

3. How could I inform DIAC about my situation? Should I only inform the CO once I have been assigned a CO for either application?

4. Would my 485 application be automatically cancelled once I receive my 189 Grant?

Thank you in advance for the help.

Regards,

elec_engineer


----------



## kinjalz

Congrats to all who are getting their pr. I have applied on 18th dec but nothing from my co. Many documents are showing ststus as received since 8th fb bt no progress. Is it a right time to call diac or i should wait????
Confused...


----------



## slagozzz

deepuz said:


> "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" appears for us also since last week, but I have also frontloaded form 80 much before that...
> the only pending thing for us is medicals, which we have booked appointment for this friday 1st march...
> 
> once medical is completed, do we need to upload or do anything in the portal?


Medical results will be uploaded by clinic the day u do it. U dont have to upload anything for health assessment.


----------



## kinjalz

elec_engineer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would appreciate your advice on my 189 application. I am an onshore applicant and I initially applied for the 485 graduate Temporary visa because I was unable to get 60 points. However, I recently managed to get 65 points (by retaking the IELTS exam) and applied for the 189 Skilled Independent visa. Therefore, I have two pending applications (485 and 189) and both of them have not been assigned with COs. I have two bridging visas as well (one from 189 and another from the 485). I would like to know:
> 
> 1. Which bridging visa is effective? the one I received from my 485 application or the one I received from the 189 application?
> 
> 2. Am I eligible to work?
> 
> 3. How could I inform DIAC about my situation? Should I only inform the CO once I have been assigned a CO for either application?
> 
> 4. Would my 485 application be automatically cancelled once I receive my 189 Grant?
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> elec_engineer


Senior members can surely help you on this.
As far as i know u can work on bridging visa and u r also eligible for temporary medicare card. U should straight go forward for it. 
I think you should wait for co to be assigned and he or she can guide u

You are onshore applicant so it will be easy for u to call. I highly recommend u to call diac. You will get ur answers.


----------



## furionprophet

elec_engineer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would appreciate your advice on my 189 application. I am an onshore applicant and I initially applied for the 485 graduate Temporary visa because I was unable to get 60 points. However, I recently managed to get 65 points (by retaking the IELTS exam) and applied for the 189 Skilled Independent visa. Therefore, I have two pending applications (485 and 189) and both of them have not been assigned with COs. I have two bridging visas as well (one from 189 and another from the 485). I would like to know:
> 
> 1. Which bridging visa is effective? the one I received from my 485 application or the one I received from the 189 application?
> 
> 2. Am I eligible to work?
> 
> 3. How could I inform DIAC about my situation? Should I only inform the CO once I have been assigned a CO for either application?
> 
> 4. Would my 485 application be automatically cancelled once I receive my 189 Grant?
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> elec_engineer


Hi,

Please find below, the answers to your queries:

1. You would have been granted Bridging A on both occasions, so in effect it doesn't really matter - since this does not have a grant number. It mainly depends on which application of yours is finalized first (usually the 189's get allocated faster).

2. Yes if you do not hold a substantive visa (student etc.) and you are purely on Bridging A at the moment, you are allowed to work full time.

3. The above two answers should clear this up for you. The CO(s) will know automatically.

4. If you are granted 485 before your 189, it will be valid until your 189 is granted. Else if your 189 is granted first, 485 won't be.


----------



## faazi_khan

Dear Bharat

You should know your team and CO initials as emails are sent on the team's email address and CO name in the subject line.

Moreover I think that may be your CO is on leave, once resume office will contact you.

Dont worry bro. Every thing will be ok INSHAA ALLAH


bharatjain said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied 190 visa on 23rd Dec and as per DIAC operator got a CO assigned in last week of Jan. They told me that my medicals were already referred to MOC. My wife's and child's document upload is pending due to system not accepting the documents. Its been close to 1 month and I have not received even initial email from CO, dont know their initials/details. Is this normal? I called DIAC again they said CO will contact you soon. Is there an email id where I can write and ask details.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bharat


----------



## rkarthik1986

Just got a mail from CO requesting for some documents.

1. My Birth certificate (I had uploaded it, but it says it does not have my name, I'm not sure of it I need to check it again)

2. Passport Bio pages (It is mentioned that, please provide a new or extended passport validity. I had submitted this also earlier. And my validity is till 07/2015. My assumption is that they did not receive my passport earlier. Is it right? Or are they askign for extended validity?)

3. Form 80 for me and my wife (Should i fill it online take a print out and scan it or is there any other better way?)

4. Work qualification ( I had already submitted it, but seems i think it was not received last time)

MY CO initials is MM and is from Adelaide team 2.


----------



## furionprophet

rkarthik1986 said:


> Just got a mail from CO requesting for some documents.
> 
> 1. My Birth certificate (I had uploaded it, but it says it does not have my name, I'm not sure of it I need to check it again)
> 
> 2. Passport Bio pages (It is mentioned that, please provide a new or extended passport validity. I had submitted this also earlier. And my validity is till 07/2015. My assumption is that they did not receive my passport earlier. Is it right? Or are they askign for extended validity?)
> 
> 3. Form 80 for me and my wife (Should i fill it online take a print out and scan it or is there any other better way?)
> 
> 4. Work qualification ( I had already submitted it, but seems i think it was not received last time)
> 
> MY CO initials is MM and is from Adelaide team 2.


1. Your 10th Marks card/sheet will do instead of your birth certificate. Yes the Indian birth certificate's do not have a name.

2. As long as your passport is valid for at least 2 years from the time of your application, that should do. (Any other clarification, you should mail back your CO)

3. You can do that.

4. They always ask this if you are claiming overseas work exp., make sure you also upload your taxation documents, payslips, offer letter etc. as much as you can find (expedites the process).


----------



## VVV

rkarthik1986 said:


> Just got a mail from CO requesting for some documents.
> 
> 1. My Birth certificate (I had uploaded it, but it says it does not have my name, I'm not sure of it I need to check it again)
> 
> 2. Passport Bio pages (It is mentioned that, please provide a new or extended passport validity. I had submitted this also earlier. And my validity is till 07/2015. My assumption is that they did not receive my passport earlier. Is it right? Or are they askign for extended validity?)
> 
> 3. Form 80 for me and my wife (Should i fill it online take a print out and scan it or is there any other better way?)
> 
> 4. Work qualification ( I had already submitted it, but seems i think it was not received last time)
> 
> MY CO initials is MM and is from Adelaide team 2.


Congratz rkarthik on hearing from the CO! Just resend everything as they might not be able to view them due to the system glitches. Form 80 - you can fill it by hand and scan or fill it online and print-sign-scan and send.

No news from my end still. Dead silence!


----------



## sam18

furionprophet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please find below, the answers to your queries:
> 
> 1. You would have been granted Bridging A on both occasions, so in effect it doesn't really matter - since this does not have a grant number. It mainly depends on which application of yours is finalized first (usually the 189's get allocated faster).
> 
> 2. Yes if you do not hold a substantive visa (student etc.) and you are purely on Bridging A at the moment, you are allowed to work full time.
> 
> 3. The above two answers should clear this up for you. The CO(s) will know automatically.
> 
> 4. If you are granted 485 before your 189, it will be valid until your 189 is granted. Else if your 189 is granted first, 485 won't be.


I agree with you. I am also in the same situation but a bit different. I have lodged 485 and 189. Both visa applications got Case Officers allocated. I am on bridging visa A right now. At the same time I got my Medicare care (temporary ) also.


----------



## VVV

hi guys, I can see that two items in my document list still remain as required (where as the others have changed to received). One is my academic transcripts and the other is the name change doc I attached (an affidavit for different names/spellings). Since I have had no communication from the CO, do you recommend re-attaching these docs. I am more concerned about the affidavit and I really want the CO to see this - due to different names/spellings in certain documents, which I have explained fully in my affidavit. Since the affidavit is not part of the document checklist, the CO might not know I have attached it if they cannot see it. What do you guys recommend? Shall I attach these again?


----------



## furionprophet

sam18 said:


> I agree with you. I am also in the same situation but a bit different. I have lodged 485 and 189. Both visa applications got Case Officers allocated. I am on bridging visa A right now. At the same time I got my Medicare care (temporary ) also.


I haven't been in this situation, but this is what happens in your case. Just trying to help - I was granted an 885 last week.


----------



## fringe123

*CO Team 4 - MS join in*

Hi All,
Anyone having CO MS from Team 4 please join in to share your experiences so far.

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/144322-co-team-4-ms-join.html#post1069039*


----------



## fringe123

Hi All,
Anyone having CO MS from Team 4 please join in to share your experiences so far.

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/144322-co-team-4-ms-join.html#post1069039*


----------



## amitarno24

CO Assigned. Adelaide Team 2, MM. :juggle:

Standard Documents requested. Form 80, Photographs, Tax Papers, School Certificates.


----------



## permutation

VVV said:


> hi guys, I can see that two items in my document list still remain as required (where as the others have changed to received). One is my academic transcripts and the other is the name change doc I attached (an affidavit for different names/spellings). Since I have had no communication from the CO, do you recommend re-attaching these docs. I am more concerned about the affidavit and I really want the CO to see this - due to different names/spellings in certain documents, which I have explained fully in my affidavit. Since the affidavit is not part of the document checklist, the CO might not know I have attached it if they cannot see it. What do you guys recommend? Shall I attach these again?


I think you should upload again only those docs that the CO marked as "requested".


----------



## rkarthik1986

rkarthik1986 said:


> Just got a mail from CO requesting for some documents.
> 
> 1. My Birth certificate (I had uploaded it, but it says it does not have my name, I'm not sure of it I need to check it again)
> 
> 2. Passport Bio pages (It is mentioned that, please provide a new or extended passport validity. I had submitted this also earlier. And my validity is till 07/2015. My assumption is that they did not receive my passport earlier. Is it right? Or are they askign for extended validity?)
> 
> 3. Form 80 for me and my wife (Should i fill it online take a print out and scan it or is there any other better way?)
> 
> 4. Work qualification ( I had already submitted it, but seems i think it was not received last time)
> 
> MY CO initials is MM and is from Adelaide team 2.


Need a suggestion folks..Shall i send only the documents requested by the CO or shall I send other docs that I had already submitted (like bank statements, pay slips, tax docs)?

Also shall I just mail them across, or also upload in the portal?


----------



## VVV

rkarthik1986 said:


> Need a suggestion folks..Shall i send only the documents requested by the CO or shall I send other docs that I had already submitted (like bank statements, pay slips, tax docs)?
> 
> Also shall I just mail them across, or also upload in the portal?


Just send only the docs the CO has asked for. He/she must be able to access the rest of the docs. You can email them and also upload just to be on the safe side...btu e-mailing should be sufficient. All the best!


----------



## fwmonger

VVV said:


> hi guys, I can see that two items in my document list still remain as required (where as the others have changed to received). One is my academic transcripts and the other is the name change doc I attached (an affidavit for different names/spellings). Since I have had no communication from the CO, do you recommend re-attaching these docs. I am more concerned about the affidavit and I really want the CO to see this - due to different names/spellings in certain documents, which I have explained fully in my affidavit. Since the affidavit is not part of the document checklist, the CO might not know I have attached it if they cannot see it. What do you guys recommend? Shall I attach these again?


Hi VVV, same is the case with me. Status for 4 of my documents still remain Required while the others have changed to Received on 24th Feb.


----------



## bharatjain

faazi_khan said:


> Dear Bharat
> 
> You should know your team and CO initials as emails are sent on the team's email address and CO name in the subject line.
> 
> Moreover I think that may be your CO is on leave, once resume office will contact you.
> 
> Dont worry bro. Every thing will be ok INSHAA ALLAH


Yeah looks like CO is on leave and since I did not receive even first email from them so I dont know the team and CO details.


----------



## ozybychoice

*Similar situation*

Hi,
I was sailing in the same boat as you a few weeks ago!On calling up DIAC , i found that they are aware of the visas i have applied for...all my details come up when i give them my name and DOB.
I had full working rights(it shud state that in ur entitlements for the visa)
You most probs hold the bridging visa from the application u have applied earlier.
The 485 is automatically seized once 189 is granted.
You definitely have full working rights!!

I hope this info helps!!



elec_engineer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would appreciate your advice on my 189 application. I am an onshore applicant and I initially applied for the 485 graduate Temporary visa because I was unable to get 60 points. However, I recently managed to get 65 points (by retaking the IELTS exam) and applied for the 189 Skilled Independent visa. Therefore, I have two pending applications (485 and 189) and both of them have not been assigned with COs. I have two bridging visas as well (one from 189 and another from the 485). I would like to know:
> 
> 1. Which bridging visa is effective? the one I received from my 485 application or the one I received from the 189 application?
> 
> 2. Am I eligible to work?
> 
> 3. How could I inform DIAC about my situation? Should I only inform the CO once I have been assigned a CO for either application?
> 
> 4. Would my 485 application be automatically cancelled once I receive my 189 Grant?
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> elec_engineer


----------



## Janneeyrre

fringe123 said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone having CO MS from Team 4 please join in to share your experiences so far.
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/144322-co-team-4-ms-join.html#post1069039*


where is your link pointing to?


----------



## avinash.rao

Where and how do we find out the progress of subclass 189 visas processed so far by AUS Immigration?


----------



## Janneeyrre

avinash.rao said:


> Where and how do we find out the progress of subclass 189 visas processed so far by AUS Immigration?


People have posted this link so many times that I've taken it for granted from the members, making me lazy, and I don't even remember it now. But this is what I do if I wanted to check the status. 

1. Open expatforum.com
2. Click on search button
3. Type in "189 status check" without the quotes
4. Click on the search results and do a little reading to find the web link to check the status

You could do the following steps or wait for the case officer to inform you. 
Your choice.


----------



## kakamaka

Janneeyrre said:


> People have posted this link so many times that I've taken it for granted from the members, making me lazy, and I don't even remember it now. But this is what I do if I wanted to check the status.
> 
> 1. Open expatforum.com
> 2. Click on search button
> 3. Type in "189 status check" without the quotes
> 4. Click on the search results and do a little reading to find the web link to check the status
> 
> You could do the following steps or wait for the case officer to inform you.
> Your choice.


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## AnneChristina

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> 
> GOT IT!!!!
> 
> Thank you all!!!!
> 
> 
> CO - Adel Team 4.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Many congratulations SM :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm

AnneChristina said:


> Many congratulations SM :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks a lot Christina 
How are you doing? in Sydney?


----------



## getsetgo

avinash.rao said:


> Where and how do we find out the progress of subclass 189 visas processed so far by AUS Immigration?


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

login with ur TRN number and password


----------



## GermanNurse

AnneChristina said:


> Many congratulations SM :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


hey Anne ... you´re from Germany, too ... I noticed you already got your grant, congrats!!! Did the CO ask you for any specific documents? I already submitted German Police Check and Australian Police Check ... Letter of Statement from my employer (from the past ten years) payslips, tax documents ... certificate from my education institution ... passport ... birth certifcate ... Ielts ... Skills Assesment ... I also finalized my meds in January but the status is still stated as ´recommended`...???


----------



## GermanNurse

AnneChristina said:


> Many congratulations SM :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


hey Anne ... you´re from Germany, too ... I noticed you already got your grant, congrats!!! Did the CO ask you for any specific documents? I already submitted German Police Check and Australian Police Check ... Letter of Statement from my employer (from the past ten years) payslips, tax documents ... certificate from my education institution ... passport ... birth certifcate ... Ielts ... Skills Assessment ... I also finalized my meds in January but the status is still stated as ´recommended`...???


----------



## elec_engineer

sam18 said:


> I agree with you. I am also in the same situation but a bit different. I have lodged 485 and 189. Both visa applications got Case Officers allocated. I am on bridging visa A right now. At the same time I got my Medicare care (temporary ) also.


Hi sam18,

Could you please let me know:
1. When you applied for your 485 and when you were allocated with a CO for the 485?
2. Have you been granted the 485 or the 189?
3.Did you inform DIAC about your situation (two pending applications) prior to being assigned a CO?

Thanks in advance.

Regards, 
elec_engineer


----------



## PRAFMADH

Hello all,

I need a urgent help. My CO has sent me letter saying I have claimed 65 point in EOI and he found that I am eligible for only 60 points. so the visa is most likely to be rejected. I have an option to withdraw application before such decision is made and then I may request a discretionary refund of visa charges.

The difference is because, I said Yes to question meeting Australian study requirement. I said yes because my skill assessment mentions that my Indian bachelor degree is equivalent to Australian bachelor degree. But seems I was wrong in assuming that.

Now I have replied to CO asking if he can reconsider my visa application with 60 points? waiting reply from CO on that...

He also mentioned that I need to resubmit the EOI and resubmit visa application after getting an invite with 60 points with repaying visa changes.

Did anybody heard or faced such scenario before?

What are the chances that I get my visa charges back if I withdraw visa application at this stage?

Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## vn143

Dear All
Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.

I advice all the applicants to complete their documents as it will help you in speedy grant.

Timelines is as below:
EOI applied : 28 AUG 2012
Invitation : 16 Nov 2012
189 Applied : 28 Dec 2012
CO Allocation : 25 Feb 2013
Grant : 27 Feb 2013


----------



## sam18

elec_engineer said:


> Hi sam18,
> 
> Could you please let me know:
> 1. When you applied for your 485 and when you were allocated with a CO for the 485?
> 2. Have you been granted the 485 or the 189?
> 3.Did you inform DIAC about your situation (two pending applications) prior to being assigned a CO?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> elec_engineer


Hi,
1). I applied 485 on 10 August 2013 and CO on 12 Dec 2013.

2). Both applications pending (its a long story- my husband was asked for a follow up for medicals, which he did on 07 jan2013 again. Then we waited for both CO's to take their time. On Feb 7, 485 CO asked for my husband's medicals. Then we came to know that his medicals are not visible to CO. I rang the hospital where my husband went for the follow-up and asked whether they uploaded my husband's medicals. They confirmed it was done on 14 Jan 2013 and is on their system. But they would provide it to CO only if the CO contacts them. On 14 feb got a mail from health strategies that they have attached our medicals to our 189 application. regarding 485 Our Co asked us to fill form 815 and send her back. My agent did this on 14 Feb. From that day we are waiting for 485 to be fanalised. For 189, i got a new CO as the old one was having lots of applications pending


3). No we did not inform DIAC. our lawyer (Australia) is dealing with the case.


----------



## sam18

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.
> 
> I advice all the applicants to complete their documents as it will help you in speedy grant.
> 
> Timelines is as below:
> EOI applied : 28 AUG 2012
> Invitation : 16 Nov 2012
> 189 Applied : 28 Dec 2012
> CO Allocation : 25 Feb 2013
> Grant : 27 Feb 2013


Congrats.


----------



## vn143

sam18 said:


> Congrats.


Thanks Sam......


----------



## PRAFMADH

PRAFMADH said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I need a urgent help. My CO has sent me letter saying I have claimed 65 point in EOI and he found that I am eligible for only 60 points. so the visa is most likely to be rejected. I have an option to withdraw application before such decision is made and then I may request a discretionary refund of visa charges.
> 
> The difference is because, I said Yes to question meeting Australian study requirement. I said yes because my skill assessment mentions that my Indian bachelor degree is equivalent to Australian bachelor degree. But seems I was wrong in assuming that.
> 
> Now I have replied to CO asking if he can reconsider my visa application with 60 points? waiting reply from CO on that...
> 
> He also mentioned that I need to resubmit the EOI and resubmit visa application after getting an invite with 60 points with repaying visa changes.
> 
> Did anybody heard or faced such scenario before?
> 
> What are the chances that I get my visa charges back if I withdraw visa application at this stage?
> 
> Thanks for all your help in advance.


CO replied saying no chance of reconsidering visa application with 60 points now, so I am withdrawing my visa application. Hopefully I gets full refund.

Will resubmit EOI now.


----------



## anandlitesh

superm said:


> Yoooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................!!!!!!!!
> lane:lane:
> :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :bump2:
> 
> GOT IT!!!!
> 
> Thank you all!!!!
> 
> 
> CO - Adel Team 4.
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Congrates Superm...

Your patience pays finally....

Have a gr888 journey to Aussssssssss.....

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm

anandlitesh said:


> Congrates Superm...
> 
> Your patience pays finally....
> 
> Have a gr888 journey to Aussssssssss.....
> 
> :clap2::clap2:


Thanks a lot man.. Best of luck to you too.


----------



## timus17

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 28 Dec 2012.
> 
> I advice all the applicants to complete their documents as it will help you in speedy grant.
> 
> Timelines is as below:
> EOI applied : 28 AUG 2012
> Invitation : 16 Nov 2012
> 189 Applied : 28 Dec 2012
> CO Allocation : 25 Feb 2013
> Grant : 27 Feb 2013


Congratulations celebrate with family  when are u travelling?


----------



## mmangapati

Got the grant letter today 

My timeline:

Applied on 13st July with 60 points-Single Applicant.
Got the invitation on Oct 31st.
Lodged/Akc on 30th Nov.

CO allotted on Jan19th 2013 and requested for PCC and Medical.
Co team 33 Li.


----------



## ksheshkumar

mmangapati said:


> Got the grant letter today
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Applied on 13st July with 60 points-Single Applicant.
> Got the invitation on Oct 31st.
> Lodged/Akc on 30th Nov.
> 
> CO allotted on Jan19th 2013 and requested for PCC and Medical.
> Co team 33 Li.


Congat's !!!!!:clap2:


----------



## Sia

Hey Guys,

Today, I contacted to Adelaide regarding to not CO allocation yet and operator told me that CO has been already allocated on 15th of Feb. from team 7 Adelaide with no additional information and with no communication yet. I even dug all my spam emails up but there is nothing.

Please, any idea what's going on?




Mechanical Engineer, Points: 60| EOI submitted: 1 Dec. 2012| WA SS app: 9 Jan 2013| Invitation: 15 Jan. 2013| 190 lodged: 16 Jan 2013| Ack and Bridging Visa: 16 Jan 2013| CO: 15 Feb 2013


----------



## mmangapati

ksheshkumar said:


> Congat's !!!!!:clap2:



Thanks!!!


----------



## VVV

mmangapati said:


> Got the grant letter today
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Applied on 13st July with 60 points-Single Applicant.
> Got the invitation on Oct 31st.
> Lodged/Akc on 30th Nov.
> 
> CO allotted on Jan19th 2013 and requested for PCC and Medical.
> Co team 33 Li.


Congatz!!! All the best for the move   lane:


----------



## mmangapati

VVV said:


> Congatz!!! All the best for the move   lane:


Thanks VVV


----------



## zhuhai

Anyone got a CO allocated recently? The website says 10 weeks, but hopefully it takes less time than that...


----------



## amitarno24

mmangapati said:


> Got the grant letter today
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Applied on 13st July with 60 points-Single Applicant.
> Got the invitation on Oct 31st.
> Lodged/Akc on 30th Nov.
> 
> CO allotted on Jan19th 2013 and requested for PCC and Medical.
> Co team 33 Li.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## joluwarrior

mmangapati said:


> Got the grant letter today
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Applied on 13st July with 60 points-Single Applicant.
> Got the invitation on Oct 31st.
> Lodged/Akc on 30th Nov.
> 
> CO allotted on Jan19th 2013 and requested for PCC and Medical.
> Co team 33 Li.


Congratulations !!
All the best for the journey ahead


----------



## mmangapati

amitarno24 said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## mmangapati

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !!
> All the best for the journey ahead



Thanks


----------



## Immiseek

vn143 said:


> Dear All
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.


Congrats VN on your grant and best of luck for your next move!


----------



## timus17

mmangapati said:


> Got the grant letter today
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Applied on 13st July with 60 points-Single Applicant.
> Got the invitation on Oct 31st.
> Lodged/Akc on 30th Nov.
> 
> CO allotted on Jan19th 2013 and requested for PCC and Medical.
> Co team 33 Li.


Congrats mate


----------



## jaiswal.neha

Finally got a mail from CO yesterday..... It was my birthday and getting a mail from him was like the greatest gift from GOD.... now will be going ahead with my meds.

IELTS = 27 Oct |ACS Sub/+ve(261311, 6 yrs)= 20 Sep/8 Nov |Applied:Nov 20 |Invitation: 17 Dec |Applied/Ackn: Dec 22 |CO: Feb 26th |CO intials: Team 34 JC |Meds: May be on 2nd Mar| Indian&AUSPCC: Done | Grant : Will wait after medicals


----------



## mmangapati

timus17 said:


> Congrats mate



Thanks Timus!


----------



## srikarasu

Believe me, Got the golden letter delivered!!! 

Grant finally!!!


----------



## abdulazeem

srikarasu said:


> Believe me, Got the golden letter delivered!!!
> 
> Grant finally!!!


Congrats !!! Enjoy


----------



## fwmonger

srikarasu said:


> Believe me, Got the golden letter delivered!!!
> 
> Grant finally!!!


Congratulations, srikarasu!! 

Can you share your CO Team and initials please?


----------



## mmangapati

srikarasu said:


> Believe me, Got the golden letter delivered!!!
> 
> Grant finally!!!


Congrats!!!!


----------



## amitarno24

srikarasu said:


> Believe me, Got the golden letter delivered!!!
> 
> Grant finally!!!


Congratulations!!!  

CO details please.


----------



## VVV

Guys, I wrote to team 2 asking for an update on my case as I have had no communication from a CO yet, although DIAC said I have a CO since 14th. Hopefully they will reply!


----------



## ksheshkumar

srikarasu said:


> Believe me, Got the golden letter delivered!!!
> 
> Grant finally!!!


Congrat's !!!


----------



## vn143

Good to so many Grants in One Day........DIAC is on fire......Wishing all Dec 2012 applicants will have their Grant Letters soon.


----------



## VVV

srikarasu said:


> Believe me, Got the golden letter delivered!!!
> 
> Grant finally!!!


Congrats srikarasu!!!! :clap2: All the bestlane:


----------



## Destination Journey

*Visa Granted! Thanks to Allah and Everyone who helped me!*

Guys,

The magic email arrived "unexpectedly" today 

I have been granted Visa today!!!! :yo::third:eace:

Thanks to everyone here at Expat forum for their help and advise.

BTW, I started this thread months ago, when I started processing. Thanks anyways and keep your hopes high!


----------



## Kostya

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> The magic email arrived "unexpectedly" today
> 
> I have been granted Visa today!!!! :yo::third:eace:
> 
> Thanks to everyone here at Expat forum for their help and advise.
> 
> BTW, I started this thread months ago, when I started processing. Thanks anyways and keep your hopes high!


Heartiest congrats and all the best with your move!!! :clap2:

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## srikarasu

Thanks to everyone for their wishes, my details below

ACS: Nov 1, 2012
EOI: Nov 4, 2012
Invite: Dec 3, 2012
Applied/ Ack: Dec 14, 2012
PCC (Self) - Dec 24, 2012
Medical - Jan 8, 2012
PCC (Wife) - Feb 11, 2013 (Delay in getting because, passport was in her college address)
CO allocation - Feb 14, 2013 (Got to know by calling DIAC)
CO Documents requested: Feb 21, 2013 - All Spouse documents and specifically asked to prove the relationship apart from Marriage ceritifcate. Submitted Marriage ceritificate, My passport bio page which contains her name, and Health Insurance, in which i was the proposer and she is the insuree
Grant  - Feb 27, 2013 

CO: Team 34 - Brisbane - Initials KS

Thanks a lot once again


----------



## jayprabu

Destination Journey said:


> Guys,
> 
> The magic email arrived "unexpectedly" today
> 
> I have been granted Visa today!!!! :yo::third:eace:
> 
> Thanks to everyone here at Expat forum for their help and advise.
> 
> BTW, I started this thread months ago, when I started processing. Thanks anyways and keep your hopes high!


ur long wait came to an end.. hearty congratulations


----------



## letSmove

mmangapati said:


> Got the grant letter today
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Applied on 13st July with 60 points-Single Applicant.
> Got the invitation on Oct 31st.
> Lodged/Akc on 30th Nov.
> 
> CO allotted on Jan19th 2013 and requested for PCC and Medical.
> Co team 33 Li.


Hi mmangapati,

Congrats!! great news indeed. 

It seems we have some common items in our application (application dates, CO allocation and even team 33). My CO initials LZ.

Did CO ask you to submit form 80?

---------------------------------------------
EOI invite-15OCT, applied/ack -30Nov, Med/PCC-19/27Dec, CO-team33 (LZ) 19Jan, F80-23Jan, Grant-Waiting


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Hi Destination Journey,

Congrats on your grant. Best of luck for your future.
Your timelines indicate that it took 5 months from Application lodgement to Visa grant...Was there any issue with your medicals as its a slight long time after lodging application.


----------



## mmangapati

letSmove said:


> Hi mmangapati,
> 
> Congrats!! great news indeed.
> 
> It seems we have some common items in our application (application dates, CO allocation and even team 33). My CO initials LZ.
> 
> Did CO ask you to submit form 80?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> EOI invite-15OCT, applied/ack -30Nov, Med/PCC-19/27Dec, CO-team33 (LZ) 19Jan, F80-23Jan, Grant-Waiting


I have uploaded it before the CO allocation. Day before yesterday i have sent an email to CO asking for status of my application.


----------



## tenten

mmangapati said:


> I have uploaded it before the CO allocation. Day before yesterday i have sent an email to CO asking for status of my application.


Congratulations on your grant!


----------



## Dr.ABC

Congrates Distination Journey and all the best for ur move.


----------



## zakisaleem18

hi prafmadh

I regret your situation. I was about to be in a similar situation when I had to lodge my 190 visa SA State sponsorship. I had submitted my EOI on 3rd July 2012 and received an invite on 22nd Aug 2012. Before lodging I realized that my points are plus 5 and it later came to my understanding the actual meaning of Australian study requirement. I had intimated to DIAC through multiple forums before lodging but they had mailed back stating the same as what was told to you. So i didnt lodge.

In either case you cant proceed further but to withdraw and redo the whole process again. I had to wait for two months for my invite to be expired, EOI to be released and then reapply. During this time (22 Oct 2012) i had opted for 189 SC visa and got an invite. 

It clearly states that your points should not be less than what is claimed in your EOI. Sorry to say that Chance of you getting rejected is high as well withdraw, get refund and reapply. DIAC has responded saying for this particular question its very common people make mistake. Also there was an other person in this forum who shares your situation If i am right his user name is mhaqs.

Seniors and experts please add further.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## Destination Journey

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi Destination Journey,
> 
> Congrats on your grant. Best of luck for your future.
> Your timelines indicate that it took 5 months from Application lodgement to Visa grant...Was there any issue with your medicals as its a slight long time after lodging application.


nopes, no issue with meds...


----------



## shabanasafa

My CO has requested for documents on 14th Feb... we have send the documents on the same day.... Will they ask for further documents ? I have applied on Dec1...


----------



## the_nuke

shabanasafa said:


> My CO has requested for documents on 14th Feb... we have send the documents on the same day.... Will they ask for further documents ? I have applied on Dec1...


It's unlikely that they would ask you to send more docs again..unless what you sent were unsatisfactory...

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## the_nuke

shabanasafa said:


> My CO has requested for documents on 14th Feb... we have send the documents on the same day.... Will they ask for further documents ? I have applied on Dec1...


So the CO took about a month to actually contact you? I mean your signature says that you were assigned on the 17th of Jan and she contacted you on the 14th of feb? How come?

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## Sia

Hey Guys,

Today, I contacted to Adelaide regarding to not CO allocation yet and operator told me that CO has been already allocated on 15th of Feb. from team 7 Adelaide with no additional information and with no communication yet. I even dug all my spam emails up but there is nothing.

Please, any idea what's going on? any guys with similar experience?




Mechanical Engineer, Points: 60| EOI submitted: 1 Dec. 2012| WA SS app: 9 Jan 2013| Invitation: 15 Jan. 2013| 190 lodged: 16 Jan 2013| Ack and Bridging Visa: 16 Jan 2013| CO: 15 Feb 2013


----------



## Janneeyrre

Sia said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Today, I contacted to Adelaide regarding to not CO allocation yet and operator told me that CO has been already allocated on 15th of Feb. from team 7 Adelaide with no additional information and with no communication yet. I even dug all my spam emails up but there is nothing.
> 
> Please, any idea what's going on? any guys with similar experience?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical Engineer, Points: 60| EOI submitted: 1 Dec. 2012| WA SS app: 9 Jan 2013| Invitation: 15 Jan. 2013| 190 lodged: 16 Jan 2013| Ack and Bridging Visa: 16 Jan 2013| CO: 15 Feb 2013


They may be doing the verification part in the background. Have a little patience please and it will pay off in the end.
To make you feel better - "Its normal", nothing to worry about.


----------



## Sia

Janneeyrre said:


> They may be doing the verification part in the background. Have a little patience please and it will pay off in the end.
> To make you feel better - "Its normal", nothing to worry about.


Hey Buddy, thanks for support, but my only problem is that usually when officers contact to applicants, they want some additional document to submit especially medical and PCC. As I'm a 475 holder with medical and PCC less than 12 months, I just want to make sure that he will not contact me after a long time saying that "Ok buddy, everything was ok, now please submit medical and PCC". 
As unfortunately Iran has been labeled by high risk, the process is already long.


----------



## Janneeyrre

Sia said:


> Hey Buddy, thanks for support, but my only problem is that usually when officers contact to applicants, they want some additional document to submit especially medical and PCC. As I'm a 475 holder with medical and PCC less than 12 months, I just want to make sure that he will not contact me after a long time saying that "Ok buddy, everything was ok, now please submit medical and PCC".
> As unfortunately Iran has been labeled by high risk, the process is already long.


Medicals and PCC is something they WILL definitely need. If you dont have them start working on them now.


----------



## tani

Hey guys do you call DIAC at 131881 to enquire for CO allocation? Is there any email ID as well?


----------



## saurabh.naidu

tani said:


> Hey guys do you call DIAC at 131881 to enquire for CO allocation? Is there any email ID as well?


Hi . Its +61 1300364613 for all the GSM enquiries including ur application queries and yes I assume u can ask them about CO too . Many did . Good luck


----------



## shabanasafa

the_nuke said:


> So the CO took about a month to actually contact you? I mean your signature says that you were assigned on the 17th of Jan and she contacted you on the 14th of feb? How come?
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


Yes...and i am still waiting after sending all the requested documents on 14th feb....


----------



## Gurpreethm

Hi All My docs are submittef to NSW on 19-feb but till date not get any accnowledgement


----------



## VVV

Hi Shabana....I can imagine what you must be going through...I feel quite the same...but I am sure youwill hear about the grant notice soon!


----------



## udda

VVV said:


> Hi Shabana....I can imagine what you must be going through...I feel quite the same...but I am sure youwill hear about the grant notice soon!


Hi VVV,

Its been a long wait for you. Didn't you try to call DIAC and talk to CO?


----------



## VVV

udda said:


> Hi VVV,
> 
> Its been a long wait for you. Didn't you try to call DIAC and talk to CO?


Hi udda, Yes, I tried...They are saying that I have a CO since 14th Feb and that he/she will contact me if they need anything...That's the answer I am getting...No replies for any emails to the team either...as I am aware of the team number of CO, although I don't know the name.

So, I finally re-uploaded two documents which remained as "required" until yesterday, assuming the CO cannot see those. One of them has changed to "Received" so I am guessing someone is working on it...

I suppose I have nothing to do but wait....I will wait one more week and call again...

Good Luck to you...Hope u receive the grant soon!


----------



## MS_MAYA

I am a new member. Lodged 189 on November 18th, got CO allocated on 12 December, he asked for form 80, which I upoaded on 14th December. After that no reply from him. Later on, Co went for long vacation and got new CO on 6 February (according to DIAC). This CO never contacted me. Is anyone having the same CO as mine.

*Team 4 Adelaide, CO initials C.B*

I am thinking of calling DIAC and get her contact details.


----------



## floatingab

Hey Everyone,

Does anybody have the general email address of departmentof immi ?


----------



## Pete_sampras

Just now called DIAC, CO has been assigned for mey case 3 days back, but no email from CO yet


----------



## Kamarjahan

Congrats to all who got their grants and CO assigned.....I have lodged my application on Jan 5th but still now no sign of CO.....


----------



## amitarno24

MS_MAYA said:


> I am a new member. Lodged 189 on November 18th, got CO allocated on 12 December, he asked for form 80, which I upoaded on 14th December. After that no reply from him. Later on, Co went for long vacation and got new CO on 6 February (according to DIAC). This CO never contacted me. Is anyone having the same CO as mine.
> 
> *Team 4 Adelaide, CO initials C.B*
> 
> I am thinking of calling DIAC and get her contact details.


One of friends had exactly the same issue. He called up DIAC and was assigned a new CO, which gave the Grant Letter within 2 days. YOu must call them up and tell everything in detail.


----------



## amitarno24

VVV said:


> Hi udda, Yes, I tried...They are saying that I have a CO since 14th Feb and that he/she will contact me if they need anything...That's the answer I am getting...No replies for any emails to the team either...as I am aware of the team number of CO, although I don't know the name.
> 
> So, I finally re-uploaded two documents which remained as "required" until yesterday, assuming the CO cannot see those. One of them has changed to "Received" so I am guessing someone is working on it...
> 
> I suppose I have nothing to do but wait....I will wait one more week and call again...
> 
> Good Luck to you...Hope u receive the grant soon!


Hi VVV, The same thing happened to me. I called up DIAC twice and the reply was same. Eventually I got the mail from CO on 26th Feb. I guess it is better to wait for this week and then make a call next week if still there is no contact.


----------



## Samuel04

Destination Journey said:


> nopes, no issue with meds...


Congrats Destination Journey:clap2:


----------



## VVV

amitarno24 said:


> Hi VVV, The same thing happened to me. I called up DIAC twice and the reply was same. Eventually I got the mail from CO on 26th Feb. I guess it is better to wait for this week and then make a call next week if still there is no contact.


Thanks amitarno...I will wait until next Friday before calling again.. I am hoping to hear something before that...

All the best for a speedy grant!


----------



## Samuel04

Hi ,

Could someone tell me where to upload the PCC for my spouse in e-visa. For me I have the option to upload under 'Identity evidence of tab' but for my spouse drop down under custody evidence does have an option of police clearance. ?


----------



## rkarthik1986

amitarno24 said:


> Hi VVV, The same thing happened to me. I called up DIAC twice and the reply was same. Eventually I got the mail from CO on 26th Feb. I guess it is better to wait for this week and then make a call next week if still there is no contact.


Did you mail the Docs to the CO? I have sent my documents day before yesterday, but so far have not got any acknowledgement or reply from the CO..  and there is no change in my on-line portal..CO asked for my Form 80 and few other docs (which I had already submitted)

I think we have the same CO..i tried to send a private message to you..did you check it out? My CO's initials also are MM, and from team 2/Adelaide


----------



## civicblade

Hi there, 

Anyone out there with application submission date on and from 21st Jan 2013 and has CO assigned?


----------



## jayprabu

Samuel04 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Could someone tell me where to upload the PCC for my spouse in e-visa. For me I have the option to upload under 'Identity evidence of tab' but for my spouse drop down under custody evidence does have an option of police clearance. ?


you need to upload PCC under 'Character Evidence'. not identity evidence.


----------



## inaus

rkarthik1986 said:


> Did you mail the Docs to the CO? I have sent my documents day before yesterday, but so far have not got any acknowledgement or reply from the CO..  and there is no change in my on-line portal..CO asked for my Form 80 and few other docs (which I had already submitted)
> 
> I think we have the same CO..i tried to send a private message to you..did you check it out? My CO's initials also are MM, and from team 2/Adelaide


I also have the CO from Team 2/Adelaide. I sent the docs on 15th Feb on CO's request. And I see there is some change in online status for the Requested docs only today.


----------



## GermanNurse

civicblade said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Anyone out there with application submission date on and from 21st Jan 2013 and has CO assigned?


Yes, me ... no CO, tho


----------



## Immiseek

GermanNurse said:


> Yes, me ... no CO, tho


Count me also..

Any idea what's the ongoing date for Jan? I saw the last one as 7 Jan


----------



## civicblade

Good to know that we submitted our application on the same date. 

We can benchmark amongst ourselves the CO allocation date and grant date. I am trying to have all documents ready before CO allocation so that the grant will be a speedy one.

I received the invite at 0001 hrs Canberra time and submitted my application I at around 0100 hrs. I don't think the time of submission matters. 



GermanNurse said:


> Yes, me ... no CO, tho


----------



## ef34375

Guys .... I got +ve reply from VIC SS today.
It took exactly 4 months to get reply from them .... ( 1 month more than claimed on their site)

Next : I will get invitation from DIAC.

Yesterday applied for PCC from Pune PSK office.

How many days it takes for PCC nowadays ? I have heard that it now comes in 1 month.... offcourse after chasing.


----------



## Baz1908

Anybody who has submitted their application on 31 dec has been contacted by CO


----------



## GermanNurse

civicblade said:


> Good to know that we submitted our application on the same date.
> 
> We can benchmark amongst ourselves the CO allocation date and grant date. I am trying to have all documents ready before CO allocation so that the grant will be a speedy one.
> 
> I received the invite at 0001 hrs Canberra time and submitted my application I at around 0100 hrs. I don't think the time of submission matters.


I do the same ... I´m uploading as many documents as I can to avoid delays ... 
I´m not exactly sure what time I got my invite ... but I admitted my application just a couple of hours afterwards on the 21st ... 

Fingers crossed for all of us ..

What does your medical status say?? Mine is still stated as ´recommended`... I had my meds done on the 24th of January and the link on my visa application has disappeared ...


----------



## GermanNurse

Immiseek said:


> Count me also..
> 
> Any idea what's the ongoing date for Jan? I saw the last one as 7 Jan


Maybe end of march ... I honestly don´t know ... they are processing pretty fast right now .. but it´s so hard to say


----------



## Gurpreethm

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi All My docs are submittef to NSW on 19-feb but till date not get any accnowledgement


Experts pls reply


----------



## ils2_fly

Gurpreethm said:


> Experts pls reply


Applicants who applied in last of Nov'12 still awaiting for ack. Generally it takes 12-14 weeks to get the ack email. So keep patience


----------



## jayprabu

Gurpreethm said:


> Experts pls reply


they are currently processing early november applications. you need to wait patiently for some time.


----------



## mohitsharan

Hi Guys,

My CO is Nikki from team33/34 brisbane. Do any one have any experience with him / her ?
Me and my wife medical are done on 5th Feb and PCC on 20th Feb. For medical it is still showing 'Requested' and no sign of grant till now  ?

Any idea how much time it will take to the grant...?

Thanks Mohit.


----------



## udda

Can you all please update the following database, so everyone can have idea about current status.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

Thanks in advance


----------



## slagozzz

mohitsharan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My CO is Nikki from team33/34 brisbane. Do any one have any experience with him / her ?
> Me and my wife medical are done on 5th Feb and PCC on 20th Feb. For medical it is still showing 'Requested' and no sign of grant till now  ?
> 
> Any idea how much time it will take to the grant...?
> 
> Thanks Mohit.


I have the same CO. Assigned on 25th feb, my med also done on 31st jan and showing required. She told me that she did not receive my medical yet. No idea abt time required for grant.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mohitsharan

slagozzz said:


> I have the same CO. Assigned on 25th feb, my med also done on 31st jan and showing required. She told me that she did not receive my medical yet. No idea abt time required for grant.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Did you called her and on which number...?


----------



## danpid

bsofu said:


> Same here except the patient part  Do you have a rough idea or an estimation of when we will get our visas granted ?


Hi, I lodged my applicaiton on the 16th of December and was contacted by CO asking for form 80 and my resume. I They seem to respond within 7 days so I belive your PR should be granted anytime between 1 to 3 weeks max from the date which they ask for your final documents ( assuming your medical and police checks are finalized ) 


Hope my answer helps.

all the best., 

dan


----------



## danpid

hi, i also have the same team working on my file. 

they requested me on the 20th of Feb to email them form 80 and my resume via email. I frontloaded from 80 but apparently my CO couldnt see it. I hope they get back to us with a grant by next week! lol


----------



## bharatjain

VVV said:


> Thanks amitarno...I will wait until next Friday before calling again.. I am hoping to hear something before that...
> 
> All the best for a speedy grant!


Hi VVV,

Same thing has happened to me and its close to 1 month without an email. As per conversation with DIAC, my app was assigned a CO in last week of Jan, but I never received any email from him till now and hence do not know the team and CO initials. 

So it is one month with a CO and no email. Considering that the portal did not allow me upload docs for wife and kid, eventually CO has to contact me for those docs.

Calling up DIAC is useless now as you typically get two worded reply "Be Patient" after spending 200 rs on the call(at least 15 mins wait). 

DIAC operator also told me that your meds are referred, so any way I have to wait till Mar end.

So wait and watch is the best policy right now.


----------



## slagozzz

mohitsharan said:


> Did you called her and on which number...?


You can call on following number 

Telephone 61 7 3136 7466 (10am-2pm AEST)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## think_tomorrow

Hi Varoonverma,

Urgent advise needed.

I have followed your posts and i have been going through same situation as you have been.

Would you mind if you can give me your email id to send pm, So I can describe about my visa case?

Thanks


----------



## think_tomorrow

*Urgent advise needed*



varoonverma said:


> yuuuhuuuu!!!
> 
> VISA GRANT
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE.



Hi Varoonverma,

Big Congratulation for your visa grant.

*Urgent advise needed*.

I have followed your posts and i have been going through same situation as you have been.

Would you mind if you can give me your email id to send pm, So I can describe about my visa case?

Thanks


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Hi guys...Yep. I also submitted my first fee and have uploaded all docs since 21 Jan...no CO yet. Any email I can contact on as I want to see if I take my De Facto off my visa will it speed up things?....and I can add her on after I get the visa, as it says I can


----------



## dldmaniac

Stevo34Galway said:


> Hi guys...Yep. I also submitted my first fee and have uploaded all docs since 21 Jan...no CO yet. Any email I can contact on as I want to see if I take my De Facto off my visa will it speed up things?....and I can add her on after I get the visa, as it says I can


The current allocation time for COs is approximately 10 weeks after you've lodged your application. They've started processing the applications lodged during the first week of Jan though. Which means you might get your CO assigned within the next 3-4 weeks.

And nope, I don't think having a De Facto partner will affect the speed of processing.


----------



## medso

Hey guys, after 2 and half months of wait, finally the grant has arrived and just 30 mins back. The best part is today is my wife's birthday and guess what could be the best gift?

Anyways, I'm an offshore applicant and its 3:20 AM here now. The wait was driving me so crazy that i had written a Java code to send SMS to my phone during the night so that i did not miss any communication from the CO and it worked (lol)

This forum has been a great help and source of valuable information throughout my journey and we are grateful to all people who answer people's questions out there. All the best to the people who are yet to receive their grant and congrats to other who have already received theirs.

Below are my timelines

IELTS : Oct 27th 2012 (SCORE - 7.5 )
ACS : DEC 6th 2012 (+ve assessment)
EOI SUBMITTED: DEC 7th 2012
INVITE : DEC 17 2012 (189 65 points)
APP LODGED: 18 DEC 2012
ACK: 18 DEC 2012
INDIA PCC: 4 DEC 2012
US PCC: 18 DEC 2012
MEDICALS: 22 DEC 2012
CASE OFFICER: 25 FEB 2013 (Requested for Documents)
SENT DOCUMENTS to CO : 27 FEB 2013
VISA GRANT: 1 MAR 2013

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## happy 40

*190 grant today*

Hi All 

like many I have been accessing this site for weeks to get a sense of timelines ,and thank god the wait is over today .Soo Happy got my grant for family 8 weeks exactly after lodgement.I had not been contacted by case officer after typical 5 weeks ,and heard nothing until today re grant notifiction.


Team 33 Brisbane initials LR




happy days to come I hope.I found this site and others so helpful and reassuring at times although did not come to them until post lodgement.

Hope you all get grants soon as it tends to take over your head space.

Good Luck & thanks to all


----------



## shabanasafa

medso said:


> hey guys, after 2 and half months of wait, finally the grant has arrived and just 30 mins back. The best part is today is my wife's birthday and guess what could be the best gift?
> 
> Anyways, i'm an offshore applicant and its 3:20 am here now. The wait was driving me so crazy that i had written a java code to send sms to my phone during the night so that i did not miss any communication from the co and it worked (lol)
> 
> this forum has been a great help and source of valuable information throughout my journey and we are grateful to all people who answer people's questions out there. All the best to the people who are yet to receive their grant and congrats to other who have already received theirs.
> 
> Below are my timelines
> 
> ielts : Oct 27th 2012 (score - 7.5 )
> acs : Dec 6th 2012 (+ve assessment)
> eoi submitted: Dec 7th 2012
> invite : Dec 17 2012 (189 65 points)
> app lodged: 18 dec 2012
> ack: 18 dec 2012
> india pcc: 4 dec 2012
> us pcc: 18 dec 2012
> medicals: 22 dec 2012
> case officer: 25 feb 2013 (requested for documents)
> sent documents to co : 27 feb 2013
> visa grant: 1 mar 2013
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


congrats


----------



## mohitsharan

slagozzz said:


> You can call on following number
> 
> Telephone 61 7 3136 7466 (10am-2pm AEST)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks a lot buddy... I just spoke to the case officer and she mentioned medical is taking time and will take max 2 months.... So I hope by end of March I should get it...


----------



## medso

shabanasafa said:


> congrats



thanks safa and wish you good luck...


----------



## Pete_sampras

Wow..............Just now received the grant...........:clap2:


----------



## Pete_sampras

CO called me sometime back and asked wife's English evidence doc, i sent the doc and with in 10 mins, i got the grant....:rockon:


----------



## medso

Pete_sampras said:


> Wow..............Just now received the grant...........:clap2:


congrats mate..


----------



## Pete_sampras

medso said:


> congrats mate..


Thanks


----------



## inaus

Pete_sampras said:


> CO called me sometime back and asked wife's English evidence doc, i sent the doc and with in 10 mins, i got the grant....:rockon:


Congratulations on your grant. What doc you submitted for English evidence?


----------



## Pete_sampras

inaus said:


> Congratulations on your grant. What doc you submitted for English evidence?


We got a document from my wife's engineering college stating that she studied in the college for 4 years (from date to to date) and medium of instruction was English


----------



## saurabh.naidu

Pete_sampras said:


> CO called me sometime back and asked wife's English evidence doc, i sent the doc and with in 10 mins, i got the grant....:rockon:


Awesome news mate !! Congrats to u n ur wife . So one more Jan applicant done eh ? I'm geared up too  . Enjoyy


----------



## saurabh.naidu

Pete_sampras said:


> We got a document from my wife's engineering college stating that she studied in the college for 4 years (from date to to date) and medium of instruction was English


Just a curious question : If u have done ur studies/degree in English language ..can u skip IELTS and gain 10 points ??


----------



## Pete_sampras

saurabh.naidu said:


> Just a curious question : If u have done ur studies/degree in English language ..can u skip IELTS and gain 10 points ??


Its on for dependent applicant, If you are the primary applicant then you have to have IELTS


----------



## HannahSibson

saurabh.naidu said:


> Just a curious question : If u have done ur studies/degree in English language ..can u skip IELTS and gain 10 points ??


You cannot claim any points. You shud have at least 7 in each component to claim 10points. Hope thats clear.


----------



## Mr Meh

*190 Visa Query*

Could any one tell me that application for 190 visa of which months are being processed now a days by DIAC,, As, I applied in Nov.and since then there is no contact from DIAC

Thanks


----------



## vvc

Mr Meh said:


> Could any one tell me that application for 190 visa of which months are being processed now a days by DIAC,, As, I applied in Nov.and since then there is no contact from DIAC
> 
> Thanks


Hi 
By this time, you should have a case officer allocated by now. Please call DIAC once to know the status


----------



## sarmi

Anyone with case officer team34 CO initials AB 
He request the doc on last Friday which I send it on same day but he left me silent.........,,..
Oooopsssssssss


----------



## VVV

bharatjain said:


> Hi VVV,
> 
> Same thing has happened to me and its close to 1 month without an email. As per conversation with DIAC, my app was assigned a CO in last week of Jan, but I never received any email from him till now and hence do not know the team and CO initials.
> 
> So it is one month with a CO and no email. Considering that the portal did not allow me upload docs for wife and kid, eventually CO has to contact me for those docs.
> 
> Calling up DIAC is useless now as you typically get two worded reply "Be Patient" after spending 200 rs on the call(at least 15 mins wait).
> 
> DIAC operator also told me that your meds are referred, so any way I have to wait till Mar end.
> 
> So wait and watch is the best policy right now.


Hi. thanks for your advice.....yes there is no choice but to wait...in my case I am not sure if the medicals were referred...they did not say that...the operator told me that the medicals have been received on January 7th...Did you ask for the status of the medicals?

Good Luck...Hope we hear something at some point


----------



## slagozzz

sarmi said:


> Anyone with case officer team34 CO initials AB
> He request the doc on last Friday which I send it on same day but he left me silent.........,,..
> Oooopsssssssss


What is ur timeline? which document he requested and what are ur pending documents?......


----------



## VVV

Congratz to Medso and Pete Sampras....and everyone else who has received their grants!


----------



## Kamarjahan

Congrats Pete..... do you have your CO initial.....hope I get a CO soon  apart from the call did you get any mails?.....I mean what was the status of your evisa for all your documents till you get the Grant...sorry if Iam bothering you...but just curious abt my status.......


Anyways BIg Congrats to you and when are you planning to FLY


----------



## timus17

Pete_sampras said:


> Wow..............Just now received the grant...........:clap2:


Congrats Pete... Hve a blast...

Congrats medso... Party time

Grants grants an grants... This week was amazing


----------



## udda

VVV said:


> Hi. thanks for your advice.....yes there is no choice but to wait...in my case I am not sure if the medicals were referred...they did not say that...the operator told me that the medicals have been received on January 7th...Did you ask for the status of the medicals?
> 
> Good Luck...Hope we hear something at some point


VVV, did you check spam folder in your email? If not you better check that as well. Some times mails delivered to spam folder.


----------



## nagarjuna726

Baz1908 said:


> Anybody who has submitted their application on 31 dec has been contacted by CO


i've applied on the 31st , still awaiting a CO. update you timeline in ur signature mate. Im guessing we should have a CO by the end of next week. lets see how it goes.


----------



## sarmi

EOI SUBMITTED: 21 nov 2012
WA SS applied 26 nov
Agreement with WA. 26 Jan 
INVITE : Jan 28 (visa 190 WA) from 475 granted on July 9 2012
APP LODGED: 4th feb 
ACK: 14 feb 2013
CASE OFFICER: 21 FEB 2013 (Requested for Documents)
- Skill assessment of

- Offshore Qualifications (Bachelors Degree and Diploma Certificate)

- Overseas police clearance for both


- AFP clearances
SENT DOCUMENTS to CO : 22 FEB 2013
VISA GRANT: ?


----------



## sarmi

Occupation civil engineer 
Visa apply onshore
Current residing WA REGIONAL


----------



## sarmi

No any documents pending


----------



## rkarthik1986

Congrats for all of you who got the grant :clap2:


----------



## tenten

Congratulations to Pete_Sampras and Medso for their visa grants. All the best for their future.


----------



## joluwarrior

medso said:


> Hey guys, after 2 and half months of wait, finally the grant has arrived and just 30 mins back. The best part is today is my wife's birthday and guess what could be the best gift?
> 
> Anyways, I'm an offshore applicant and its 3:20 AM here now. The wait was driving me so crazy that i had written a Java code to send SMS to my phone during the night so that i did not miss any communication from the CO and it worked (lol)
> 
> This forum has been a great help and source of valuable information throughout my journey and we are grateful to all people who answer people's questions out there. All the best to the people who are yet to receive their grant and congrats to other who have already received theirs.
> 
> Below are my timelines
> 
> IELTS : Oct 27th 2012 (SCORE - 7.5 )
> ACS : DEC 6th 2012 (+ve assessment)
> EOI SUBMITTED: DEC 7th 2012
> INVITE : DEC 17 2012 (189 65 points)
> APP LODGED: 18 DEC 2012
> ACK: 18 DEC 2012
> INDIA PCC: 4 DEC 2012
> US PCC: 18 DEC 2012
> MEDICALS: 22 DEC 2012
> CASE OFFICER: 25 FEB 2013 (Requested for Documents)
> SENT DOCUMENTS to CO : 27 FEB 2013
> VISA GRANT: 1 MAR 2013
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations !!
All the best for the journey ahead


----------



## joluwarrior

Pete_sampras said:


> Wow..............Just now received the grant...........:clap2:


Congratulations Pete !!
All the best for the journey ahead


----------



## Pete_sampras

VVV said:


> Congratz to Medso and Pete Sampras....and everyone else who has received their grants!


Thanks mate


----------



## Pete_sampras

Kamarjahan said:


> Congrats Pete..... do you have your CO initial.....hope I get a CO soon  apart from the call did you get any mails?.....I mean what was the status of your evisa for all your documents till you get the Grant...sorry if Iam bothering you...but just curious abt my status.......
> 
> 
> Anyways BIg Congrats to you and when are you planning to FLY


Thanks mate 

I am Sydney from more than 18 months 

My CO's initials are VL from Team 33 (Brisbane) 

Hope that help and all the best to you


----------



## Pete_sampras

Thanks to everyone for their wishes 

Thanks to each and everyone who have contributed in this forum with their valuable time and knowledge and helped people like me to get the much needed information


----------



## slagozzz

sarmi said:


> No any documents pending



Dont worry mate........ u will get ur grant soon...........

Anyway I am a civil engr too.........

from where u graduated?........


----------



## sarmi

Graduated from Nepal


----------



## VVV

Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period 

I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.

Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


----------



## ils2_fly

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congrats VVV. It's time for celebration and enjoy.

Best wishes for next steps!

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bharatjain

VVV said:


> Hi. thanks for your advice.....yes there is no choice but to wait...in my case I am not sure if the medicals were referred...they did not say that...the operator told me that the medicals have been received on January 7th...Did you ask for the status of the medicals?
> 
> Good Luck...Hope we hear something at some point


Thanks. Good Luck to you too...
Yes I asked the DIAC operator for status of my medicals. She told me that medicals of your wife and kid are cleared and your's have been referred to MOC. 

My guess is that case officer's may have got a new dashboard in their portal where they can pick up cases where either medicals have been finalized or medicals have not been done. 

-Those whose medicals have been finalized are being contacted for pending docs and are being given grants.
-Those who have not done medicals are being advised to do medicals and hence are being contacted.
-Those whose medicals are referred are not getting any communication because they anyway have to wait for medical to get cleared.


----------



## zakisaleem18

Atlast Congrats VVV after a long wait... I was kinda sure you might get it this week.. You did your home work right for the CO not to respond... And you have provided a lot of support along with SUPERM on others issues related to the same. A Well deserved GRANT... 

Also my hearty wishes to pete_sampras and other who have received the most awaited grant... Feels good to see the Jan 1st week batch getting some response from DIAC....

Regards

Zaki Saleem.


----------



## bharatjain

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congratulations...


----------



## anandlitesh

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!



Congrates VVV....... Now its time to lane:lane:lane:


----------



## nagarjuna726

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


There it comes ! Congratulations vvv . And thank you for freeing up one CO


----------



## joluwarrior

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congratulations mate !!


----------



## shabanasafa

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!



Congrats VVV!!! All the best for ur future


----------



## rkarthik1986

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congrats VVV...finally the moment has come  all the best dude..have a blast and have a great party tonight..


----------



## VVV

Guys, thank you for the wishes!!!!! I really hope all of you get your grants asap too...All the best...   and btw, I am a girl    Somehow, everyone seems to think otherwise!!!! hehehehe...

Hope to hear lots of more good news with grants throughout the coming week!


----------



## joluwarrior

nagarjuna726 said:


> There it comes ! Congratulations vvv . And thank you for freeing up one CO


That was quite a quip. "Freeing up CO"


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

the initials for my CO is RL adelaide team 2


----------



## dldmaniac

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congrats VVV. Welcome to Australia. It's friggin raining here everyday though


----------



## shabanasafa

Hi ... Today the documents requested from my CO on 14th feb has changed to received.....


----------



## rkarthik1986

shabanasafa said:


> Hi ... Today the documents requested from my CO on 14th feb has changed to received.....


Same is with me, of the 5 docs requested by CO, 4 have changed to Received..

While the other one is still showing as 'Required'.


----------



## Kostya

*Weird behaviour of CO, external checks and complaining to DIAC*

Hi!

I’ll highly appreciate it if seniors, especially with experience of security checks, will look through the questions in thread Weird behaviour of CO, external checks and complaining to DIAC and provide me with a piece of advice.

Best regards,
Kostya


----------



## VVV

Hi shabana and rkarthik,

I can tell you that this is a sign of good news...There were two documents which remained as "required" in my account...So, assuming the CO cannot see it, I re-uploaded them (as I had not heard from a CO)...One of those docs changed to "received" yesterday and I got the grant today! 

Your good news is on the way! Good Luck!


----------



## rkarthik1986

VVV said:


> Hi shabana and rkarthik,
> 
> I can tell you that this is a sign of good news...There were two documents which remained as "required" in my account...So, assuming the CO cannot see it, I re-uploaded them (as I had not heard from a CO)...One of those docs changed to "received" yesterday and I got the grant today!
> 
> Your good news is on the way! Good Luck!


Yes, I did the same today morning..I uploaded the one doc which was showing as 'Required' again, but still it is showing as required..thanks for the info..others are in Received state..


----------



## udda

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Many Many Congrats VVV....:clap2:


----------



## VVV

rkarthik1986 said:


> Yes, I did the same today morning..I uploaded the one doc which was showing as 'Required' again, but still it is showing as required..thanks for the info..others are in Received state..


Hi, I think that's fine...since four out of five docs have changed to "received" which means the CO has seen it...the Co would not have changed the status for the fifth one. Good Luck


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

My CO has asked me to provide the detailed address of each previous employer as well as current employer.
Does it means that I will go under an enhanced scrutiny check.
Has anyone ever experienced that.
My CO team is Adelaide 2.
So is it going to be a lenghty process ..?
Advises required.
Regards


----------



## VVV

Imran uz Zaman said:


> My CO has asked me to provide the detailed address of each previous employer as well as current employer.
> Does it means that I will go under an enhanced scrutiny check.
> Has anyone ever experienced that.
> My CO team is Adelaide 2.
> So is it going to be a lenghty process ..?
> Advises required.
> Regards


Hi Imran, I am not sure if it's really for verification or just for information purposes. For ex: they need to know that the company actually exists, has a head office/ office location etc. They might call them up if they need, mostly if you are claiming points for employment...So, just give them the details and don't worry too much about it...All the best!!.


----------



## imstaying

Congrats Triple V!!! 

Your CO didn't request Form 80 from you right? 
Can you please tell me if you were in Australia and what VISA you hold when you applied for 189? or was it 189? also how long have you been in Australia?

Thanks!

I'm trying to fill up form 80 right now.. and it's giving me a major headache!


.. This weight is affecting my wait ..


----------



## fwmonger

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congratulations VVV! Well deserved treat after a long wait! All the best for your move and thanks for all the help.


----------



## VVV

imstaying said:


> Congrats Triple V!!!
> 
> Your CO didn't request Form 80 from you right?
> Can you please tell me if you were in Australia and what VISA you hold when you applied for 189? or was it 189? also how long have you been in Australia?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm trying to fill up form 80 right now.. and it's giving me a major headache!
> 
> 
> .. This weight is affecting my wait ..


Hi imstaying ...No, the CO didn't request for it...I can imagine your headache as it caused me several headaches when filling it ...I filled it and kept, to provide incase they asked for it...but fortunately, they didn't. 

Yes, I applied for 189 and I am not in Australia...I am in Sri Lanka...I was not holding any Australian visas before...

All the best!

Triple V


----------



## superm

Pete_sampras said:


> Thanks mate


congrats...


----------



## sgeorge

Imran uz Zaman said:


> the initials for my CO is RL adelaide team 2


same CO here. applied on 18 dec. CO had requested some docs. I provided them, called up DIAC and got a mail from CO after 5 days saying documents received, there is routine 6 week processing period.

waiting.. :juggle:


----------



## vn143

Hi All
I have a query regarding PCC. One of my friend's wife did her MDS from Russia for 2 years.
From where Russian PCC has to be applied?

Is it mandatory to take PCC from there as stay was over 1 year.


----------



## dldmaniac

vn143 said:


> Hi All
> I have a query regarding PCC. One of my friend's wife did her MDS from Russia for 2 years.
> From where Russian PCC has to be applied?
> 
> Is it mandatory to take PCC from there as stay was over 1 year.


You should be able to find the details from this doc. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

And yes. You need a PCC from any country where you have stayed more than 12 months in the past 10 years


----------



## joluwarrior

vn143 said:


> Hi All
> I have a query regarding PCC. One of my friend's wife did her MDS from Russia for 2 years.
> From where Russian PCC has to be applied?
> 
> Is it mandatory to take PCC from there as stay was over 1 year.


Yes. PCC would be needed. Has she contacted the local Russian Embassy or Consulate ?


----------



## arundill80

bharatjain said:


> Yeah looks like CO is on leave and since I did not receive even first email from them so I dont know the team and CO details.


Hi All,

A very URGENT clarification needed-

Do we need to do the Medical test only after a Case Officer is assigned or Can we do the Medical test even before a CO is assigned?

Please reply urgently


----------



## zedte

arundill80 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A very URGENT clarification needed-
> 
> Do we need to do the Medical test only after a Case Officer is assigned or Can we do the Medical test even before a CO is assigned?
> 
> Please reply urgently


Hi, you can do it right after you have lodged your visa application. that's how I did it. and it's OK.


----------



## arundill80

slagozzz said:


> You should do Pcc and med now if you want a quick grant. If you want to delay your first entry to australia then you can do ur pcc and med after ur co asks. U will have enough time to submit ur wife's ielts.


Do we need to do our MEdical Test only after the CO is assigned or Can we do the Medical test even before the Case Officer is assigned?

Do they mention anywhere on "when to do Medical test?"

Please reply Urgent


----------



## slagozzz

arundill80 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A very URGENT clarification needed-
> 
> Do we need to do the Medical test only after a Case Officer is assigned or Can we do the Medical test even before a CO is assigned?
> 
> Please reply urgently


You can do your medical before a CO assigned. But there are some facts that need to be considered:

1. After visa grant you will get 1 yr from you medical or PCC which ever is earlier to validate your visa. SO if you do your medical after CO allocation then you will get some more time to enter to Australia.

2. If you do your medical before the CO allocation then it will speed up your grant. If you want a speedy grant and want to enter Australia within short period of your visa grant then it is better to complete your medical as soon as possible.

Anyway what is your timeline and which subclass you applied for?.......


----------



## arundill80

happy 40 said:


> Hi All
> 
> like many I have been accessing this site for weeks to get a sense of timelines ,and thank god the wait is over today .Soo Happy got my grant for family 8 weeks exactly after lodgement.I had not been contacted by case officer after typical 5 weeks ,and heard nothing until today re grant notifiction.
> 
> 
> Team 33 Brisbane initials LR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy days to come I hope.I found this site and others so helpful and reassuring at times although did not come to them until post lodgement.
> 
> Hope you all get grants soon as it tends to take over your head space.
> 
> Good Luck & thanks to all


Hi 

A very URGENT Clarification,

Do we need to undergo Medical test only after CO assign or can we do it even before the CO assign?

Please reply URGENT


----------



## arundill80

slagozzz said:


> You can do your medical before a CO assigned. But there are some facts that need to be considered:
> 
> 1. After visa grant you will get 1 yr from you medical or PCC which ever is earlier to validate your visa. SO if you do your medical after CO allocation then you will get some more time to enter to Australia.
> 
> 2. If you do your medical before the CO allocation then it will speed up your grant. If you want a speedy grant and want to enter Australia within short period of your visa grant then it is better to complete your medical as soon as possible.
> 
> Anyway what is your timeline and which subclass you applied for?.......



Thanks for your Spontaneous reply.

My subclass is SS 190 PR VISA. I am expecting for a quick grant. Anyways I dont take my dependants with me. But still I need to make them undergo Medical test.But my spouse has to renew her passport [It got expired recently]. I have paid the vISA fee a couple of weeks back and CO is yet to be assigned


----------



## slagozzz

arundill80 said:


> Thanks for your Spontaneous reply.
> 
> My subclass is SS 190 PR VISA. I am expecting for a quick grant. Anyways I dont take my dependants with me. But still I need to make them undergo Medical test.But my spouse has to renew her passport [It got expired recently]. I have paid the vISA fee a couple of weeks back and CO is yet to be assigned



Please see my signature for my timeline. My health report has not yet sent to CO. From which state you get your nomination?


----------



## arundill80

slagozzz said:


> Please see my signature for my timeline. My health report has not yet sent to CO. From which state you get your nomination?


New SouthWales is my sponsor


----------



## Baz1908

I have updated my signature. This waiting is very stressful


----------



## Immiseek

Guys, we have to be patient. It's just that some of us get it fast whereas others have to wait a bit. 
But compare the current process with earlier times, when people had to wait for months and years to get Visa.
It is much simplified and quicker now and let's give those people a couple of months because if everything is in order, nobody can deny you visa.


----------



## Immiseek

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congrats VVV! 
All this while you might be wondering what happened to your case, when people from Jan also started getting Visa. ANyway, your wait has been amply rewarded and All the best for your next move


----------



## Immiseek

Pete_sampras said:


> Thanks to everyone for their wishes
> 
> Thanks to each and everyone who have contributed in this forum with their valuable time and knowledge and helped people like me to get the much needed information


Congrats Pete for your grant!

Looks like today is the grant day "TGIF"


----------



## KhusbooC

Hi,

I have a question regarding medicals. Has anyone got their medicals done in USA? If yes, can you please tell me the cost for the complete procedure?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## VVV

Immiseek said:


> Congrats VVV!
> All this while you might be wondering what happened to your case, when people from Jan also started getting Visa. ANyway, your wait has been amply rewarded and All the best for your next move


Thanks immiseek! All the best to you as well...Hope you get a speedy grant!


----------



## Sia

sarmi said:


> EOI SUBMITTED: 21 nov 2012
> WA SS applied 26 nov
> Agreement with WA. 26 Jan
> INVITE : Jan 28 (visa 190 WA) from 475 granted on July 9 2012
> APP LODGED: 4th feb
> ACK: 14 feb 2013
> CASE OFFICER: 21 FEB 2013 (Requested for Documents)
> - Skill assessment of
> 
> - Offshore Qualifications (Bachelors Degree and Diploma Certificate)
> 
> - Overseas police clearance for both
> 
> 
> - AFP clearances
> SENT DOCUMENTS to CO : 22 FEB 2013
> VISA GRANT: ?



Hi Sarmi,

I'm a 475 holder applied for 190 too. It's strange that your CO asked you for AFP if you are less than 12 months in Australia. Did he ask for medical or your medical is valid (less than 12 months)?

my officer has been allocated on 15th of feb with no contact yet.


----------



## sarmi

Sia said:


> Hi Sarmi,
> 
> I'm a 475 holder applied for 190 too. It's strange that your CO asked you for AFP if you are less than 12 months in Australia. Did he ask for medical or your medical is valid (less than 12 months)?
> 
> my officer has been allocated on 15th of feb with no contact yet.



Ya both PCC and medical is less than twelve month both valied however he asked my PCC but I submitted the same one after all has not got any advice 
Which state u apply 
Can I know your timeline plz 
May I know your caseofficer initials and team number


----------



## amitarno24

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congratulation Buddy!!!


----------



## amitarno24

rkarthik1986 said:


> Same is with me, of the 5 docs requested by CO, 4 have changed to Received..
> 
> While the other one is still showing as 'Required'.


Same here Karthik.


----------



## HannahSibson

VVV said:


> Guys, thank you for the wishes!!!!! I really hope all of you get your grants asap too...All the best...   and btw, I am a girl    Somehow, everyone seems to think otherwise!!!! hehehehe...
> 
> Hope to hear lots of more good news with grants throughout the coming week!


Congrats!!!


----------



## HannahSibson

VVV said:


> Hi shabana and rkarthik,
> 
> I can tell you that this is a sign of good news...There were two documents which remained as "required" in my account...So, assuming the CO cannot see it, I re-uploaded them (as I had not heard from a CO)...One of those docs changed to "received" yesterday and I got the grant today!
> 
> Your good news is on the way! Good Luck!


Guys my doc status is received from the day i uploaded them.. Does it means that i already have a CO?


----------



## VVV

HannahSibson said:


> Guys my doc status is received from the day i uploaded them.. Does it means that i already have a CO?


Hi Hannah, well not necessarily...It could also be a system glitch...If your status change after the CO allocation period, it could be that a CO is going through them...but if they change immediately, it could also be a system glitch (which we have seen happening to many)...However, if a CO is looking at your docs, you will hear something soon...either a request for more docs or a direct grant  All the very best!


----------



## devandroid

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Congrats!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## HannahSibson

VVV said:


> Hi Hannah, well not necessarily...It could also be a system glitch...If your status change after the CO allocation period, it could be that a CO is going through them...but if they change immediately, it could also be a system glitch (which we have seen happening to many)...However, if a CO is looking at your docs, you will hear something soon...either a request for more docs or a direct grant  All the very best!


I dont know am really confused!! Feb 20th i hav uploaded pcc and upto feb 23rd it was required.but on 23rd evening it changed to received!!! Domt knw wats happening.


----------



## Sia

sarmi said:


> Ya both PCC and medical is less than twelve month both valied however he asked my PCC but I submitted the same one after all has not got any advice
> Which state u apply
> Can I know your timeline plz
> May I know your caseofficer initials and team number






Yesterday I called the Adelaide and they told me my officer has been allocated on 15th of Feb with no contact yet. they told me just the officer is from team 7 and didn't tell me the initial as they mentioned that they are not authorized to inform applicants about officer before contact!!!! I also submitted my former PCC when I was lodging. But about AFP it's very weird. Did you tell your officer that you have a valid medical and also you are living in Australia less than 12 months?

anyway, it's better to be in touch with together as our cases are similar.



Mechanical Engineer, Points: 60| EOI submitted: 1 Dec. 2012| WA SS app: 9 Jan 2013| Invitation: 15 Jan. 2013| 190 lodged: 16 Jan 2013| Ack and Bridging Visa: 16 Jan 2013| CO: 15 Feb 2013


----------



## vn143

HannahSibson said:


> Congrats!!!


Congratulations VVV for grant........


----------



## Amitkmr

Cognates to those who got the grant! 


We have lodged on 22nd dec. All documents (including PCC n medicals) uploaded by jan first week. Some docs are shown required n remaining are received. Didn't hear from co yet. It's really surprising as some of jan applicants have received the grants also. Anyone facing the same situation?


----------



## Immiseek

VVV said:


> Thanks immiseek! All the best to you as well...Hope you get a speedy grant!


Thanks VVV and I also wish for the same as everyone else does.


----------



## ef34375

I have been reading both 190 and 189 visa threads. (waiting for CO)
I see that from the date of PR apply, CO allocation depends on type of PR application:

For 190 - 1 month approx
For 189 - 2 months approx.

Is it the case ??


----------



## ranvir_singh1

*please suggest*

i have 65 points with IELTS score above 7 in all four. what are my chances in EOI for visa 189. also i have around 10 years of experience as software engineer.
please suggest shall i go for state sponsorship to get 5 additional points or 65 should be fine.


----------



## saurabh govil

how can i check the progress for my 190 visa application made through skill select.... anybody has any idea


----------



## tejukondal

ranvir_singh1 said:


> i have 65 points with IELTS score above 7 in all four. what are my chances in EOI for visa 189. also i have around 10 years of experience as software engineer.
> please suggest shall i go for state sponsorship to get 5 additional points or 65 should be fine.


Buddy... Even if you have 60 points you should do fine.... These days lots of people get invites with 60... So i don't think you should apply for state sponsorship.... Waste of time and also you will be restricted to work in that particular state.... Is ur acs done? If yes what skill?

B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


----------



## fwmonger

ranvir_singh1 said:


> i have 65 points with IELTS score above 7 in all four. what are my chances in EOI for visa 189. also i have around 10 years of experience as software engineer.
> please suggest shall i go for state sponsorship to get 5 additional points or 65 should be fine.


I suggest that you express your interest right away. You are sure to get an invite in the next round itself. All the best!


----------



## alireza_sh

saurabh govil said:


> how can i check the progress for my 190 visa application made through skill select.... anybody has any idea


By clicking on this link:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Its easy.


----------



## CKMSM

*Ckmsm*



VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!



Congrats VVV!!! All the best. :clap2:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS:05-10-12 261311 IELTS : 21-12-2012 | EOI Submitted/Invited :22-12-2012/07-01/2013 - 189:60Pts - Lodged :17-01-2013 - CO :ranger: Grant - :ranger:


----------



## AnneChristina

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


Many congratulations! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Super happy for you!


----------



## arundill80

ef34375 said:


> Guys .... I got +ve reply from VIC SS today.
> It took exactly 4 months to get reply from them .... ( 1 month more than claimed on their site)
> 
> Next : I will get invitation from DIAC.
> 
> Yesterday applied for PCC from Pune PSK office.
> 
> How many days it takes for PCC nowadays ? I have heard that it now comes in 1 month.... offcourse after chasing.


Igot my PCC in a day .I am in TamilNadu.PCC should not take more than a day,if you dont have any criminal proceedings pending in court


----------



## arundill80

slagozzz said:


> Please see my signature for my timeline. My health report has not yet sent to CO. From which state you get your nomination?


Who will be sending your health report to CO? Do we need to upload it as a document or else will the hospital be responsible for sending the Medical test report?


----------



## alireza_sh

arundill80 said:


> Who will be sending your health report to CO? Do we need to upload it as a document or else will the hospital be responsible for sending the Medical test report?


The health centre which you had thr medical test should send it.
They sent mine in 2 days.


----------



## arundill80

alireza_sh said:


> The health centre which you had thr medical test should send it.
> They sent mine in 2 days.


Co has not been assigned for my CASE?Again, Will that be an issue for the health centre to send the report?


----------



## alireza_sh

arundill80 said:


> Co has not been assigned for my CASE?Again, Will that be an issue for the health centre to send the report?


Once you have the The TRN number, they will Email it to the them.


----------



## Kamarjahan

Hi All,


Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am 
Team 33
Brisbane 
No Initial

Thank you all for your support and Information


----------



## superm

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> Team 33
> Brisbane
> No Initial
> 
> Thank you all for your support and Information


congrats... on Sat - great!!


----------



## Kamarjahan

superm said:


> congrats... on Sat - great!!


Thanks Superm


----------



## anishk06

Hi All,
I was a silent user of this forum for the last few months. I would like to share VISA GRANT NOTIFICATION letter which I have recevied 4 hrs back. Usually I have checked my mails first thing in the morning to find out any golden mail, but today I have checked late becoz Saturday I never expected. I would like to thank you all the moderators and active users of this forum. My timelines as follows;
SA SS Submitted : 7/9/12
ITA Recevied : 02/12/12
App Lodged : 02/01/13
Med & PCC : 24/01/13
GRANT : 02/03/13


----------



## alireza_sh

anishk06 said:


> Hi All,
> I was a silent user of this forum for the last few months. I would like to share VISA GRANT NOTIFICATION letter which I have recevied 4 hrs back. Usually I have checked my mails first thing in the morning to find out any golden mail, but today I have checked late becoz Saturday I never expected. I would like to thank you all the moderators and active users of this forum. My timelines as follows;
> SA SS Submitted : 7/9/12
> ITA Recevied : 02/12/12
> App Lodged : 02/01/13
> Med & PCC : 24/01/13
> GRANT : 02/03/13


Congrats mate,

Wish luck for all of us


----------



## VVV

Thanks a lot Anne, fmonger, Ckmsm and everyone else for the kind wishes...

Hoping to hear lots of speedy grants next week!


----------



## VVV

Kamarjahan said:


> Thanks Superm


Congratz Kamarjahan....All the very best!!!


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Hi Anishk06, 

Congrats and v best ov luck 4 ur future....did u submit medicals b4 or after CO allocation


----------



## anishk06

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi Anishk06,
> 
> Congrats and v best ov luck 4 ur future....did u submit medicals b4 or after CO allocation


I have submitted the medicals and PCC before the CO allocation. So CO never contacted me before the Grant letter


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Thanks for info...I lodged my application 2 days aftr u on 4th Jan.....CO asked for medicals on 4th Feb and I submitted PCC and medicals on 14th Feb....so I should expect wait period til mid april i guess!!!


----------



## Badrika

VVV said:


> Hi imstaying ...No, the CO didn't request for it...I can imagine your headache as it caused me several headaches when filling it ...I filled it and kept, to provide incase they asked for it...but fortunately, they didn't.
> 
> Yes, I applied for 189 and I am not in Australia...I am in Sri Lanka...I was not holding any Australian visas before...
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Triple V


Hi,

Have you undergone any employment verification by DIAC?
I mean any calls or visits...


----------



## karansuper

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> Team 33
> Brisbane
> No Initial
> 
> Thank you all for your support and Information


Congrats... I got a CO assigned today...
Team 34
Initial: L

Overseas work ex doc + Form 80 requested.

I guess will email them asap.


----------



## udda

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> Team 33
> Brisbane
> No Initial
> 
> Thank you all for your support and Information


Congrats Kamarajahan...


----------



## anishk06

Haris Mansoor said:


> Thanks for info...I lodged my application 2 days aftr u on 4th Jan.....CO asked for medicals on 4th Feb and I submitted PCC and medicals on 14th Feb....so I should expect wait period til mid april i guess!!!


All the best wishes


----------



## ef34375

I have been reading both 190 and 189 visa threads. (waiting for CO)
I see that from the date of PR apply, CO allocation depends on type of PR application:

For 190 - 1 month approx
For 189 - 2 months approx.

Is it the case ??


----------



## abdulazeem

karansuper said:


> Congrats... I got a CO assigned today...
> Team 34
> Initial: L
> 
> Overseas work ex doc + Form 80 requested.
> 
> I guess will email them asap.


Dear,

Could you please confirm that you received email today 
if yes; does this means DIAC working on Saturdays as well?

Confused


----------



## slagozzz

ef34375 said:


> I have been reading both 190 and 189 visa threads. (waiting for CO)
> I see that from the date of PR apply, CO allocation depends on type of PR application:
> 
> For 190 - 1 month approx
> For 189 - 2 months approx.
> 
> Is it the case ??


5 weeks
10 weeks


----------



## Vinaybs

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> Team 33
> Brisbane
> No Initial
> 
> Thank you all for your support and Information


Congratulations Kamarajahan ... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
all the very best to you!


----------



## Vinaybs

fwmonger said:


> I suggest that you express your interest right away. You are sure to get an invite in the next round itself. All the best!


Hey Ranvir,
dont waste any time in thinking. Right away start the process ... July is past approaching and rules may change then. I think you should have more than 65 points as you are telling that you have IELTS score of 7 and 10 years of experience ...


----------



## Immiseek

karansuper said:


> Congrats... I got a CO assigned today...
> Team 34
> Initial: L
> 
> Overseas work ex doc + Form 80 requested.
> 
> I guess will email them asap.


Congrats on CO assignment!

Never knew that DIAC works on Saturdays also. 
Submit all the papers ASAP so that you get a speedy grant and we get closer to CO assignment


----------



## Kamarjahan

Thank you all for all the lovely wishes...


----------



## saurabh.naidu

karansuper said:


> Congrats... I got a CO assigned today...
> Team 34
> Initial: L
> 
> Overseas work ex doc + Form 80 requested.
> 
> I guess will email them asap.


Congrats buddy .. I hope u get the grant soon and start allocating to those who applied the day after  ( for eg. - ME ) 

I guess that Team 33 and 34 are mainly working on Jan applicants . Correct me if I am wrong .


----------



## HFZ

CONGRATS on having a CO on Saturday........Wish you a speedy grant on Sunday


----------



## kakamaka

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> Team 33
> Brisbane
> No Initial
> 
> Thank you all for your support and Information


Congrats.


----------



## pretty11

medso said:


> Hey guys, after 2 and half months of wait, finally the grant has arrived and just 30 mins back. The best part is today is my wife's birthday and guess what could be the best gift?
> 
> Anyways, I'm an offshore applicant and its 3:20 AM here now. The wait was driving me so crazy that i had written a Java code to send SMS to my phone during the night so that i did not miss any communication from the CO and it worked (lol)
> 
> This forum has been a great help and source of valuable information throughout my journey and we are grateful to all people who answer people's questions out there. All the best to the people who are yet to receive their grant and congrats to other who have already received theirs.
> 
> Below are my timelines
> 
> IELTS : Oct 27th 2012 (SCORE - 7.5 )
> ACS : DEC 6th 2012 (+ve assessment)
> EOI SUBMITTED: DEC 7th 2012
> INVITE : DEC 17 2012 (189 65 points)
> APP LODGED: 18 DEC 2012
> ACK: 18 DEC 2012
> INDIA PCC: 4 DEC 2012
> US PCC: 18 DEC 2012
> MEDICALS: 22 DEC 2012
> CASE OFFICER: 25 FEB 2013 (Requested for Documents)
> SENT DOCUMENTS to CO : 27 FEB 2013
> VISA GRANT: 1 MAR 2013
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:




Congratulations medso!!!
I also had CO last Feb 22 and sent docs to CO (Form 80, payslip etc) on March 1.

Now i am waiting for my visa grant.. 
hopefully next week


----------



## Deshdeep

it's been over 2nd 1/2 month since I logged my EOI for SubClass 190. No CO Assigned yet...infact no communication except the delays info......keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## slagozzz

Deshdeep said:


> it's been over 2nd 1/2 month since I logged my EOI for SubClass 190. No CO Assigned yet...infact no communication except the delays info......keeping my fingers crossed...


What do u mean by EOI lodge? Which state u god nomination?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## VVV

Badrika said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you undergone any employment verification by DIAC?
> I mean any calls or visits...


Hi Badrika, no calls or visits...I claimed five points for employment. The following are the docs I submitted..

Employment assessment result (I got a separate Qualification assessment and Employment assessment as I did it through IPA)
Work reference - the same one sent for the assessment
Salary slips for the last 4+years in the current job (whatever I had)
Bank statements for the last 2 years 
Annual Tax docs 
EPF and ETF statements (whatever I had)

For the employment before that, as I was not claiming any points, I just gave the reference letters and three salary slips each.

Hope it helps...You can also upload, employment contracts, promotion letters etc...DIAC basically need to know your employment is real while the assessing authority will check whether it's in line with the skill level..So, upload whatever you have...Keep your HR or manager (whoever who gives you the reference) informed just incase they call. I did that, but for me they had not called. 

All the best..


----------



## medso

VVV said:


> Congratz to Medso and Pete Sampras....and everyone else who has received their grants!


Thanks VVV and wish you the same.. All the best for the move...


----------



## medso

timus17 said:


> Congrats Pete... Hve a blast...
> 
> Congrats medso... Party time
> 
> Grants grants an grants... This week was amazing



Thanks timus. Wish you a grant soon...


----------



## medso

tenten said:


> Congratulations to Pete_Sampras and Medso for their visa grants. All the best for their future.


Thanks teneten. hope you will be one among the people receiving grant next week. ATB...


----------



## medso

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !!
> All the best for the journey ahead


Thanks warrior...


----------



## Saroj2012

Kamarjahan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally Relieved .....Got my GOLDEN GRANT letter today... at 3.40 am
> Team 33
> Brisbane
> No Initial
> 
> Thank you all for your support and Information


Congratualtion Kamarjahan!!! Did you get grant today (Saturday?) or the email was send yesterday?


----------



## Deshdeep

slagozzz said:


> What do u mean by EOI lodge? Which state u god nomination?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Oh sorry, I should have written applied for Vic State Sponsorship and filled the EOI.


----------



## medso

superm said:


> congrats... on Sat - great!!


Actually these grants are usually approved a day before and the next day early morning a batch kicks off and sends off an email with the grant letter. I have seen lots of cases including mine (i received a grant at 7:30 AM Adelaide time when i think CO might not be even in office). But anyways, some people do receive the grant during the day as well. I do not have any explanation for this, but for the ones received on Sat, I guess this is the case. Good for us; we see a hope when we see grants coming...

All the best to all of the ones waiting. Thinks are moving faster atleast compared to 1st week of December applicants.


----------



## medso

pretty11 said:


> Congratulations medso!!!
> I also had CO last Feb 22 and sent docs to CO (Form 80, payslip etc) on March 1.
> 
> Now i am waiting for my visa grant..
> hopefully next week


Thanks Pretty. Good to know that you have done everything from your end. All the very best. I'm sure you will see your grant first thing monday morning.


----------



## Ssenthil

Hi,

I'm sundar from india, i've applied EOI in the skillselect.
i've applied under the state catagory - visa subclass 190.
Can you please tell me when will i be getting the invitation?
I've sent my EOI on 26th Feb 2013.

Awaiting for your reply.

Thanks and Regards,
Sundareswaran Senthilvel


----------



## Deshdeep

Ssenthil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sundar from india, i've applied EOI in the skillselect.
> i've applied under the state catagory - visa subclass 190.
> Can you please tell me when will i be getting the invitation?
> I've sent my EOI on 26th Feb 2013.
> 
> Awaiting for your reply.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Sundareswaran Senthilvel



I did that on 13/12/2012 and still awaiting response ....it should ideally takes 12 weeks or 03 months..So keep your fingers crossed...What is the ANZAC code/Occupation you have applied for???:juggle:


----------



## Ssenthil

My ANZSCO code is Software Engineer an d I've applied for NSW state.


----------



## Deshdeep

Deshdeep said:


> Oh sorry, I should have written applied for Vic State Sponsorship and filled the EOI.


Did that make sense now? Please help me if you can..


----------



## slagozzz

Deshdeep said:


> I did that on 13/12/2012 and still awaiting response ....it should ideally takes 12 weeks or 03 months..So keep your fingers crossed...What is the ANZAC code/Occupation you have applied for???:juggle:


I m little confused. Did u apply for vic sponsorship through their migration website? If so then they will contact u regarding state sponsorship and then u will get invitation through ur EOI to submit an application. After submitting valid application CO will be allocated after 5 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## slagozzz

Ssenthil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm sundar from india, i've applied EOI in the skillselect.
> i've applied under the state catagory - visa subclass 190.
> Can you please tell me when will i be getting the invitation?
> I've sent my EOI on 26th Feb 2013.
> 
> Awaiting for your reply.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Sundareswaran Senthilvel


Before getting invitation u must apply for state sponsorship through different states migration website. Without state sponsorship u will not get any invitation.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Deshdeep

This is true and the Last communication on 15 January I received was as follows:

Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination. 

The Victorian Government is currently finalizing procedures in obtaining industry feedback for ICT occupations, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application. 

We apologies for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible. 

Please quote Reference Number : XXXX in all of your communication to us. 

I have scrubbed the reference number.


----------



## slagozzz

Deshdeep said:


> This is true and the Last communication on 15 January I received was as follows:
> 
> Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.
> 
> The Victorian Government is currently finalizing procedures in obtaining industry feedback for ICT occupations, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application.
> 
> We apologies for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.
> 
> Please quote Reference Number : XXXX in all of your communication to us.
> 
> I have scrubbed the reference number.


U should call them to know the update....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Kamarjahan

Saroj2012 said:


> Congratualtion Kamarjahan!!! Did you get grant today (Saturday?) or the email was send yesterday?


I got the letter ar 3.40 am IST and the grant letter has grant date as 2nd March...even in my Evisa till yesterday 12 AM IST it showed as "in progress" but now its "Finalised "with grant letter link for each applicant in our list


----------



## Ssenthil

slagozzz said:


> Before getting invitation u must apply for state sponsorship through different states migration website. Without state sponsorship u will not get any invitation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Can you please help me in this?
In my EOI i've selected NSW as the state.

Now as per your statement, i need to apply for state sponsorship using NSW migration website, am i in same page?

If so, please guide me to which site should i refer and how to apply?

Thanks for your help in advance.
:clap2:


----------



## ef34375

Deshdeep said:


> This is true and the Last communication on 15 January I received was as follows:
> 
> Thank you for the application for Victorian Government nomination.
> 
> The Victorian Government is currently finalizing procedures in obtaining industry feedback for ICT occupations, and unfortunately this has meant a delay in providing you with the outcome of the sponsorship application.
> 
> We apologies for this delay and will have a decision for you as soon as possible.
> 
> Please quote Reference Number : XXXX in all of your communication to us.
> 
> I have scrubbed the reference number.



I received the same email from VIC SS team.
I got final approval after 4 months after application for VIC SS.

Normally if you apply before Chrismas ..... then in addition to 3 months normal time add 20 days.

So consider 4 months waiting period.
Calling will not help. You will get a standard format in reply.


----------



## slagozzz

Ssenthil said:


> Can you please help me in this?
> In my EOI i've selected NSW as the state.
> 
> Now as per your statement, i need to apply for state sponsorship using NSW migration website, am i in same page?
> 
> If so, please guide me to which site should i refer and how to apply?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.
> :clap2:


http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration

Please read thoroughly the above website and try to understand the procedure to apply for nsw state sponsorship. Please be mentioned that different state has different website, procedure, timeline for state sponsorship. After u apply through that website to nsw state sponsorship they will give u SS after a certain period if u are eligible and qualify. Please be sure to have a look at their present occupation list and the eligibility of ur occupation. 

After having sponsorship through that website u will get invitation through EOI to apply for PR 190 visa.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Deshdeep

ef34375 said:


> I received the same email from VIC SS team.
> I got final approval after 4 months after application for VIC SS.
> 
> Normally if you apply before Chrismas ..... then in addition to 3 months normal time add 20 days.
> 
> So consider 4 months waiting period.
> Calling will not help. You will get a standard format in reply.



Thank you mate


----------



## ranvir_singh1

fwmonger said:


> I suggest that you express your interest right away. You are sure to get an invite in the next round itself. All the best!


Thanks a lot for your suggestion...


----------



## Ssenthil

Hi slagozzz,

Thanks for the information.
Please correct me if i'm wrong.

I've to fill the Trade and Investment form (Application for Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa), and along with the form i've to send the following documents...
1. Curriculum Vitae
2. Skills Assessment Report
3. IELTS test report form
4. Bio-Page of passport
5. Employment References from all my employers (including current)
6. Qualifications
etc...

Then i've to take a cheque for $300 AUD and attach it to the forms prepared and send the hard copies of the documents to the below address

Manager, Skilled Migration
NSW Trade & Investment
Level 47 MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

or

GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia

Then i'll be receiving a result letter which will advise on the outcome of my application.

Is the above information correctly understood my me?

Regards,
Sundareswaran Senthilvel


----------



## slagozzz

Ssenthil said:


> Hi slagozzz,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> Please correct me if i'm wrong.
> 
> I've to fill the Trade and Investment form (Application for Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa), and along with the form i've to send the following documents...
> 1. Curriculum Vitae
> 2. Skills Assessment Report
> 3. IELTS test report form
> 4. Bio-Page of passport
> 5. Employment References from all my employers (including current)
> 6. Qualifications
> etc...
> 
> Then i've to take a cheque for $300 AUD and attach it to the forms prepared and send the hard copies of the documents to the below address
> 
> Manager, Skilled Migration
> NSW Trade & Investment
> Level 47 MLC Centre
> 19 Martin Place
> Sydney NSW 2000
> Australia
> 
> or
> 
> GPO Box 5477
> Sydney NSW 2001
> Australia
> 
> Then i'll be receiving a result letter which will advise on the outcome of my application.
> 
> Is the above information correctly understood my me?
> 
> Regards,
> Sundareswaran Senthilvel


Yeah u r correct. Before application please visit the following site ti confirm that your occupation is in their list.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...sed-Occupations-Sponsored-by-NSW-20130206.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Ssenthil

Thanks friend for your information...


----------



## Ssenthil

Hi slagozzz,

Now i'm having 55 points only.
Age - 25
Qualification - 15
Work Experience - 15
IELTS - 0 (6.5 overall)

That's why i could not be able to apply for general catagory, hence applying for state nominated catagory.

If i fill in the trade and investment form and send the relevant documents with this 55 points, will the NSW state award me 5 points?

Please help me, shall i apply with 55 points now?

Thanks


----------



## man51

Hi All,


Could you please guide if I can upload the PCC document to the visa application website before CO is assigned? Also about medicals?

The list of documents asked in website is asking for these two.


Regards


----------



## saurabh.naidu

man51 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please guide if I can upload the PCC document to the visa application website before CO is assigned? Also about medicals?
> 
> The list of documents asked in website is asking for these two.
> 
> Regards


Hi mate . Yes u can and you should . Coz even when the CO will be assigned he/she too will ask for the same thing . So if u've already got it, better upload it to make job easier for u and the CO . 

Its seen for some applicants who have pre-uploaded all the docs have got the grant straight away with no delays . So All the best dude


----------



## slagozzz

Ssenthil said:


> Hi slagozzz,
> 
> Now i'm having 55 points only.
> Age - 25
> Qualification - 15
> Work Experience - 15
> IELTS - 0 (6.5 overall)
> 
> That's why i could not be able to apply for general catagory, hence applying for state nominated catagory.
> 
> If i fill in the trade and investment form and send the relevant documents with this 55 points, will the NSW state award me 5 points?
> 
> Please help me, shall i apply with 55 points now?
> 
> Thanks



If you submit your EOI with 190 visa application and select the state NSW then EOI will calculate your point as 60 (5 points for state nomination). But this 5 points will not be validated unless you get nomination form NSW state. So submit yo
ur EOI and then apply for nomination to NSW mentioning your EOI reference number. After you get your nomination you will be able to apply for visa.

But I am not sure about your points. If you are 25 years old then you should get 30 points for age. And how are you claiming 15 points for work experience!!!


----------



## Ssenthil

slagozzz said:


> If you submit your EOI with 190 visa application and select the state NSW then EOI will calculate your point as 60 (5 points for state nomination). But this 5 points will not be validated unless you get nomination form NSW state. So submit yo
> ur EOI and then apply for nomination to NSW mentioning your EOI reference number. After you get your nomination you will be able to apply for visa.
> 
> But I am not sure about your points. If you are 25 years old then you should get 30 points for age. And how are you claiming 15 points for work experience!!!


Hi Slagozzz,

Thanks for the response.
My work experience is 9 years and 8 months.
If we have experience outside Australia, which is 8 years or more then i get 15 points.

Based on that i got 15 points.
Also when i submit my EOI, the points calculated shows me that i'm having 60 points including the NSW SS +5 points.


----------



## slagozzz

Ssenthil said:


> Hi Slagozzz,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> My work experience is 9 years and 8 months.
> If we have experience outside Australia, which is 8 years or more then i get 15 points.
> 
> Based on that i got 15 points.
> Also when i submit my EOI, the points calculated shows me that i'm having 60 points including the NSW SS +5 points.


Please be mentioned that your work experience will be counted since your completion of your education. The date of completion of your education is mentioned in your skill assessment letter. Please give me detail of your education and work experience.


----------



## man51

Also how to use "Organize your mediclas' link? It has several questions about health conditions and submit option....Can you or anyone please tel me step by step process?


----------



## Ssenthil

slagozzz said:


> Please be mentioned that your work experience will be counted since your completion of your education. The date of completion of your education is mentioned in your skill assessment letter. Please give me detail of your education and work experience.


I completed my BE in Computer Science and Engg education in the year October 2000
PFB the details from the skills assessment report...

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:


Dates: 03/03 - 11/06 (3yrs 8mths)
Application Programmer
INDIA

Dates: 11/06 - 02/09 (2yrs 3mths)
Lead Engineer
INDIA

Dates: 07/09 - 04/12 (2yrs 9mths)
Technical Lead
INDIA

Dates: 04/12 - 12/12 (0yrs 8mths)
Member of Technical Staff - Software Development Engineering
INDIA

Hope this helps


----------



## slagozzz

Ssenthil said:


> I completed my BE in Computer Science and Engg education in the year October 2000
> PFB the details from the skills assessment report...
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week:
> 
> 
> Dates: 03/03 - 11/06 (3yrs 8mths)
> Application Programmer
> INDIA
> 
> Dates: 11/06 - 02/09 (2yrs 3mths)
> Lead Engineer
> INDIA
> 
> Dates: 07/09 - 04/12 (2yrs 9mths)
> Technical Lead
> INDIA
> 
> Dates: 04/12 - 12/12 (0yrs 8mths)
> Member of Technical Staff - Software Development Engineering
> INDIA
> 
> Hope this helps


Your age?....!!!


----------



## Ssenthil

slagozzz said:


> Your age?....!!!


Born on 17-march-1979
My age is 34


----------



## slagozzz

Ssenthil said:


> Born on 17-march-1979
> My age is 34


Alrite then mate............

Now just apply for NSW state sponsorship.......... You will fulfil your 60 points quota after getting the sponsorship.

Thanks for sharing detail info...........

If you need any more help please let me know.......

BTW what is your occupation code?......


----------



## Ssenthil

slagozzz said:


> Alrite then mate............
> 
> Now just apply for NSW state sponsorship.......... You will fulfil your 60 points quota after getting the sponsorship.
> 
> Thanks for sharing detail info...........
> 
> If you need any more help please let me know.......
> 
> BTW what is your occupation code?......


Thanks for helping me in this.
My occupation code is "Software Engineer"


----------



## slagozzz

Ssenthil said:


> Thanks for helping me in this.
> My occupation code is "Software Engineer"


you mean 261313?....


----------



## saurabh.naidu

man51 said:


> Also how to use "Organize your mediclas' link? It has several questions about health conditions and submit option....Can you or anyone please tel me step by step process?


I'm sorry but I did not use that option for my medicals . I got my medicals done in Melbourne . So I just called up the medibank hospital there and booked an appointment . They said to download,fill up and bring in some forms before the checkup . After that they said they will upload the results that will be accessible to my case's officer . 

After a month I contacted the immigration(DIAC) and they too confirmed that my medicals are finalized and will be assessed by the CO when he/she is allocated . Hmmm so that's my story .


----------



## Ssenthil

slagozzz said:


> you mean 261313?....


Exactly it's 261313.

While sending the documents to NSW migration officer,
do i need to get the attestation for the IELTS and ACS report forms?
or just send them without getting attested?


----------



## ram2013

Ssenthil said:


> Exactly it's 261313.
> 
> While sending the documents to NSW migration officer,
> do i need to get the attestation for the IELTS and ACS report forms?
> or just send them without getting attested?


Hi Senthil, 

I got notarized for ACS & IELTS as mentioned in the checklist.


----------



## ram2013

ram2013 said:


> Hi Senthil,
> 
> I got notarized for ACS & IELTS as mentioned in the checklist.
> 
> Reason is we are submitting photocopy n not originals.


----------



## tenten

man51 said:


> Also how to use "Organize your mediclas' link? It has several questions about health conditions and submit option....Can you or anyone please tel me step by step process?


For each applicant answer the questions and submit. You will have option of selecting the clinic where you will have your medicals done.

Once that is done , all you need is walk up to the clinic you selected online with your TRN or Health ID then they will take it from there.


----------



## Amitkmr

Guys, i have a question for the folks who called DIAC through Skype.. How much Skype credited is required to call DIAC to enquire the status of the application?


----------



## rkarthik1986

Amitkmr said:


> Guys, i have a question for the folks who called DIAC through Skype.. How much Skype credited is required to call DIAC to enquire the status of the application?


The minimum credit to you can buy is 10$, for a minute it takes .10$, your average waiting time to connect to operator will be 20 minutes


----------



## saurabh.naidu

For the first time can't wait for the weekend to finish and start of the new week that hopefully brings heaps of grants/CO allocations . All the best everyone 

p.s I'm in Oz so the day is nearly over, that's why these thoughts . Good n8


----------



## vn143

saurabh.naidu said:


> Hi mate . Yes u can and you should . Coz even when the CO will be assigned he/she too will ask for the same thing . So if u've already got it, better upload it to make job easier for u and the CO .
> 
> Its seen for some applicants who have pre-uploaded all the docs have got the grant straight away with no delays . So All the best dude


Hi man51
Upload all ur documents now......it will give u a speedy grant.
I front loaded all the documents and got grant within 2 days of co allocation.


----------



## timus17

Hey Guys... 

I have a query regarding verification of experience... Do the people from immi disclose the reason for verification ?

I am worried about it because I got my Job reference letter from my manager in current organization by telling him that I need to apply for visa for appearing for CCIE exam... I did not told him that it is for PR VISA. 

Will the verification people say that this verification is for PR visa application ?


----------



## the_nuke

timus17 said:


> Hey Guys...
> 
> I have a query regarding verification of experience... Do the people from immi disclose the reason for verification ?
> 
> I am worried about it because I got my Job reference letter from my manager in current organization by telling him that I need to apply for visa for appearing for CCIE exam... I did not told him that it is for PR VISA.
> 
> Will the verification people say that this verification is for PR visa application ?



Verification calls are rare..I think only onshore applicants could be subjected to those. I've heard of surprise visits and various verification calls made to those who reside in Australia...so you can relax 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## timus17

the_nuke said:


> Verification calls are rare..I think only onshore applicants could be subjected to those. I've heard of surprise visits and various verification calls made to those who reside in Australia...so you can relax
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


One guy got a verification... See this link..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ocessing-questions-merged-34.html#post1073946


Please suggest should I drop them a mail asking not to disclose the purpose of verification


----------



## the_nuke

timus17 said:


> One guy got a verification... See this link..
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/140165-co-teams-processing-questions-merged-34.html#post1073946
> 
> Please suggest should I drop them a mail asking not to disclose the purpose of verification



The above person has applied through a 190 visa, so I'm guessing the rules are different...first offshore applicant that I've heard off :S..

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## rana_abhijit

*EA outcome*

Dear Senior

I have a quarry!!

I am currently in Australia on 475 - regional sponsored visa. I have applied on 189 and currently waiting for CO. I completed my Skill assessment on July 2012 and I completed 8years of experience Sept 2012 .

My question is , do I need to have new assessment outcome? I got Assessment outcome july 2012 and claiming points for experience till sept 2012( in same company).

waiting for your reply


----------



## tenten

rana_abhijit said:


> Dear Senior
> 
> I have a quarry!!
> 
> I am currently in Australia on 475 - regional sponsored visa. I have applied on 189 and currently waiting for CO. I completed my Skill assessment on July 2012 and I completed 8years of experience Sept 2012 .
> 
> My question is , do I need to have new assessment outcome? I got Assessment outcome july 2012 and claiming points for experience till sept 2012( in same company).
> 
> waiting for your reply


You will be required to substantiate the claims you made in your EOI. I assume you were invited after Sept 2012. therefore all you will need is proof that you were still employed upto Sept 2012 - no need of new skills assessment.


----------



## timus17

the_nuke said:


> The above person has applied through a 190 visa, so I'm guessing the rules are different...first offshore applicant that I've heard off :S..
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad



thanks Nuke.. I hope if they carry out verification... they do not disclose purpose of verification


----------



## GermanNurse

I just filled out Form 80 ... what a pain ... but it´s done now.


----------



## civicblade

Hi GermanNurse, 

How did you know that you need to complete Form 80 when your CO is not assigned yet? 

Is the requirement stated in list of documents required in the eVisa page? Thanks. 



GermanNurse said:


> I just filled out Form 80 ... what a pain ... but it´s done now.


----------



## GermanNurse

civicblade said:


> Hi GermanNurse,
> 
> How did you know that you need to complete Form 80 when your CO is not assigned yet?
> 
> Is the requirement stated in list of documents required in the eVisa page? Thanks.


Hey CivicBlade ... it´s not stated as a requirement but most applicants fill it out anyway just in case CO would like to see it. It´s such a loooong form so I completed it and I´ll attach it to my application ... it won´t be a mistake to do that and it can help to avoid delays.


----------



## rana_abhijit

tenten said:


> You will be required to substantiate the claims you made in your EOI. I assume you were invited after Sept 2012. therefore all you will need is proof that you were still employed upto Sept 2012 - no need of new skills assessment.


Thank you for your reply!! yes I was invited after September 2012.. I got invitation on 3rd December and applied on 7th January 2013


----------



## Nani

timus17 said:


> thanks Nuke.. I hope if they carry out verification... they do not disclose purpose of verification


Hi timus. Verifications for IT companies is done third party consultancies in india. They either drop email or call supervisor or hr for confirmation. They never disclose details on whom behalf they are doing this. Hope this helps for you


----------



## timus17

Nani said:


> Hi timus. Verifications for IT companies is done third party consultancies in india. They either drop email or call supervisor or hr for confirmation. They never disclose details on whom behalf they are doing this. Hope this helps for you


Thats great Nani.. What a relief you gv me.. Thanks again...


----------



## Ssenthil

Hi,

I'm having the statutory declaration got from my senior in my current employer.
The declaration is done in a stamp paper, which was signed before a notary public.

Now i've to send the document to NSW for SS.
Do i need to send the original copy of the statutory declaration?
or should i take a xerox copy of the statutory decleration and get it notarized once again and sent it?

Please clarify my dobuts.

Thanks


----------



## Amitkmr

rkarthik1986 said:


> The minimum credit to you can buy is 10$, for a minute it takes .10$, your average waiting time to connect to operator will be 20 minutes


So.. Roughly, we should have at least 200$ credit when we are calling DIAC? Well, that seems a lot of money... ?


----------



## tenten

Amitkmr said:


> So.. Roughly, we should have at least 200$ credit when we are calling DIAC? Well, that seems a lot of money... ?


No. Put in other words - a dollar will give you 10 minutes talk time - so $10 is like 100 minutes. More than enough to hold on for an hour.


----------



## Amitkmr

tenten said:


> No. Put in other words - a dollar will give you 10 minutes talk time - so $10 is like 100 minutes. More than enough to hold on for an hour.


Thanks tenten! I missed the '.' In ".10" or it looked like full stop to me. Anyways thanks for clarifying. I'll call DIAC and find the status of my application. I have lodged on 22nd dec but didn't hear anything from co yet. This wait is really hard..


----------



## Amitkmr

Amitkmr said:


> Thanks tenten! I missed the '.' In ".10" or it looked like full stop to me. Anyways thanks for clarifying. I'll call DIAC and find the status of my application. I have lodged on 22nd dec but didn't hear anything from co yet. Not sure if co is assigned :-(


----------



## tenten

Amitkmr said:


> Amitkmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tenten! I missed the '.' In ".10" or it looked like full stop to me. Anyways thanks for clarifying. I'll call DIAC and find the status of my application. I have lodged on 22nd dec but didn't hear anything from co yet. Not sure if co is assigned :-(
> 
> 
> 
> You definitely have CO, I am certain that DIAC will confirm that when you call.
Click to expand...


----------



## the_nuke

Amitkmr said:


> Thanks tenten! I missed the '.' In ".10" or it looked like full stop to me. Anyways thanks for clarifying. I'll call DIAC and find the status of my application. I have lodged on 22nd dec but didn't hear anything from co yet. This wait is really hard..


No worries...if you've front loaded the docs you would get the grant directly...

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## fwmonger

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over! 

Got the Golden Grant Grant Letter!!

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:

Thanks to the forum and all the expats for all the valueable information and for making life easier during the wait period!!

I wish everyone a faster processing and a speedy grant!!

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Saroj2012

fwmonger said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over!
> 
> Got the Golden Grant Grant Letter!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks to the forum and all the expats for all the valueable information and for making life easier during the wait period!!
> 
> I wish everyone a faster processing and a speedy grant!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulation!!! Best of luck for move!!!!


----------



## shabanasafa

fwmonger said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over!
> 
> Got the Golden Grant Grant Letter!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks to the forum and all the expats for all the valueable information and for making life easier during the wait period!!
> 
> I wish everyone a faster processing and a speedy grant!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



Congrats!!!


----------



## timus17

fwmonger said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over!
> 
> Got the Golden Grant Grant Letter!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks to the forum and all the expats for all the valueable information and for making life easier during the wait period!!
> 
> I wish everyone a faster processing and a speedy grant!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats............ party time mate.... and Good Luck for the move


----------



## inaus

Dear Friends,

How do I call the Case Officer? I have a CO from Team 2 Adelaide. And its been over two weeks now after I sent all the requested docs, but haven't received any response yet.

Should I reach him at 131881 or is there someother number?

Please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## shabanasafa

Hi .... Most of my Documents have been changed to received on saturday....


----------



## fwmonger

Saroj2012 said:


> Congratulation!!! Best of luck for move!!!!


Thank you Saroj2012! Wish you a speedy grant!


----------



## fwmonger

shabanasafa said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks shabanasafa! Wish you get the much relieving grant this week after the long wait.


----------



## fwmonger

timus17 said:


> Congrats............ party time mate.... and Good Luck for the move


Thanks.. Party time!! Good luck for your grant!


----------



## fwmonger

shabanasafa said:


> Hi .... Most of my Documents have been changed to received on saturday....


This definitely is a good sign. The same thing happened to me last Sunday(Feb 24). Then, I got an email from CO on Feb 27 asking me to send employment contract and payslips. Though I had already uploaded them, I uploaded again and emailed them to the CO on Feb 27 itself.


----------



## HFZ

fwmonger said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over!
> 
> Got the Golden Grant Grant Letter!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks to the forum and all the expats for all the valueable information and for making life easier during the wait period!!
> 
> I wish everyone a faster processing and a speedy grant!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats mate. All the very best for future


----------



## fwmonger

HFZ said:


> Congrats mate. All the very best for future


Thanks HFZ! Wish you hear from your CO soon. All the very best!


----------



## Amitkmr

I was about to call today but just received the golden mail  thanks to everyone!

Details:| EOI 189 (60) - 17 Dec | Lodged - 22 Dec | Grant - 4 March


----------



## nagarjuna726

Amitkmr said:


> I was about to call today but just received the golden mail  thanks to everyone!
> 
> Details:| EOI 189 (60) - 17 Dec | Lodged - 22 Dec | Grant - 4 March


Congratulations Amit .


----------



## udda

fwmonger said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over!
> 
> Got the Golden Grant Grant Letter!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks to the forum and all the expats for all the valueable information and for making life easier during the wait period!!
> 
> I wish everyone a faster processing and a speedy grant!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations...


----------



## udda

Amitkmr said:


> I was about to call today but just received the golden mail  thanks to everyone!
> 
> Details:| EOI 189 (60) - 17 Dec | Lodged - 22 Dec | Grant - 4 March


Congratulations Amit....


----------



## Amitkmr

Thanks guys !!!! Thanks a lot .....


----------



## VVV

fwmonger said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over!
> 
> Got the Golden Grant Grant Letter!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks to the forum and all the expats for all the valueable information and for making life easier during the wait period!!
> 
> I wish everyone a faster processing and a speedy grant!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratz fwmonger and Amitkmr! All the very best !

Shabana, you are almost there   Good Luck!


----------



## Pete_sampras

Congrats to everyone who have received the Grants today 
Good Luck


----------



## timus17

Amitkmr said:


> I was about to call today but just received the golden mail  thanks to everyone!
> 
> Details:| EOI 189 (60) - 17 Dec | Lodged - 22 Dec | Grant - 4 March



Congrats Amit... Party hard...


----------



## timus17

Today all my document status changed to received... except graduation transcript, which I just uploaded again


----------



## parul kaushik

Amitkmr said:


> I was about to call today but just received the golden mail  thanks to everyone!
> 
> Details:| EOI 189 (60) - 17 Dec | Lodged - 22 Dec | Grant - 4 March


Congrtas Amit kumar , fwminger and VVV .... when are u guys planning to move.... i booked my tickets for 15th May for Syndey.... got to know through amlaysian airlines that when u show ur visa grant letter for PR they let u carry 40KG each cos of residency..... u need to go to the airlines office to get the authority letter for the same ..... this is very usefull information so thut of sharing it with u guys....... gud luck mates!!!!


----------



## timus17

parul kaushik said:


> Congrtas Amit kumar , fwminger and VVV .... when are u guys planning to move.... i booked my tickets for 15th May for Syndey.... got to know through amlaysian airlines that when u show ur visa grant letter for PR they let u carry 40KG each cos of residency..... u need to go to the airlines office to get the authority letter for the same ..... this is very usefull information so thut of sharing it with u guys....... gud luck mates!!!!




Hey Parul.. I congrats for finalizing the plans for landing in Oz... 

I would be travelling on 10th or 11th May, provided I get my VISA before that...


----------



## vn143

Congrats Amit & Fwmonger for your grants......................Party Time.


----------



## amitarno24

fwmonger said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over!
> 
> Got the Golden Grant Grant Letter!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks to the forum and all the expats for all the valueable information and for making life easier during the wait period!!
> 
> I wish everyone a faster processing and a speedy grant!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## amitarno24

the_nuke said:


> No worries...if you've front loaded the docs you would get the grant directly...
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


Not necessarily. I upload all the docs upfront, still the CO asked me for Form 80 and other docs.


----------



## amitarno24

Amitkmr said:


> I was about to call today but just received the golden mail  thanks to everyone!
> 
> Details:| EOI 189 (60) - 17 Dec | Lodged - 22 Dec | Grant - 4 March


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## tenten

Congratulations for the grant Amitkmr - no worries of CO allocation anymore!

Congratulations to fwmonger too. You guys go out and enjoy your day!


----------



## saurabh.naidu

:clap2: :clap2: FINALLY !! FINALLY !! FINALLY !! :clap2: :clap2:

Got the Grant email  . Don't know how to react now, the waiting has made me numb . Didn't knew when the CO was allotted . But he (intials JS) is from Team 2 as per the email . All the best to everyone waiting and Congratulations to one's who've got the GRANT . I think I should now shut up and ENJOYYYY :hat:

p.s : jnbaskjndikjnk&$^$*nanfnakfnkafnkn#*($(IQ)[email protected]#$%^klndjfnkjnsfk<>[email protected]#$%^nksndkfnskdgn^&*(m skfn sngknsng

^ EXACT WORDS IN MY MIND :bounce:


----------



## vn143

amitarno24 said:


> Not necessarily. I upload all the docs upfront, still the CO asked me for Form 80 and other docs.


Hi Amit
U will always be given preference if you front load all the documents.
In my case also, i front loaded all the documents but CO was unable to download some of the documents from portal so she mailed me. I immediately sent documents and i received grant after 1 day.

Be patient, U l get ur grant soon.


----------



## vn143

saurabh.naidu said:


> :clap2: :clap2: FINALLY !! FINALLY !! FINALLY !! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Got the Grant email  . Don't know how to react now, the waiting has made me numb . Didn't knew when the CO was allotted . But he (intials JS) is from Team 2 as per the email . All the best to everyone waiting and Congratulations to one's who've got the GRANT . I think I should now shut up and ENJOYYYY :hat:
> 
> p.s : jnbaskjndikjnk&$^$*nanfnakfnkafnkn#*($(IQ)[email protected]#$%^klndjfnkjnsfk<>[email protected]#$%^nksndkfnskdgn^&*(m skfn sngknsng
> 
> ^ EXACT WORDS IN MY MIND :bounce:


Congratulations>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## VVV

Congratz Saurabh! All the best! and thanks Parul for the valuable info  Good Luck...I haven't decided on exact dates yet


----------



## timus17

saurabh.naidu said:


> :clap2: :clap2: FINALLY !! FINALLY !! FINALLY !! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Got the Grant email  . Don't know how to react now, the waiting has made me numb . Didn't knew when the CO was allotted . But he (intials JS) is from Team 2 as per the email . All the best to everyone waiting and Congratulations to one's who've got the GRANT . I think I should now shut up and ENJOYYYY :hat:
> 
> p.s : jnbaskjndikjnk&$^$*nanfnakfnkafnkn#*($(IQ)[email protected]#$%^klndjfnkjnsfk<>[email protected]#$%^nksndkfnskdgn^&*(m skfn sngknsng
> 
> ^ EXACT WORDS IN MY MIND :bounce:


Congrats saurabh... Enjoy


----------



## joluwarrior

fwmonger said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over!
> 
> Got the Golden Grant Grant Letter!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks to the forum and all the expats for all the valueable information and for making life easier during the wait period!!
> 
> I wish everyone a faster processing and a speedy grant!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations !!
All the best for the journey ahead 
Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## parul kaushik

VVV said:


> Congratz Saurabh! All the best! and thanks Parul for the valuable info  Good Luck...I haven't decided on exact dates yet



Whr are u pplannig to move ? i just created my LinkedIn profile and m trying to apply for jobs..... not sure whr to start  ....for the testing professionals automations is must (as itlooks on SEEK).... m a manual tester ........now thinking of tanking of a short erm automation course not sure though abt it ...... suggestions please.....


----------



## joluwarrior

Amitkmr said:


> I was about to call today but just received the golden mail  thanks to everyone!
> 
> Details:| EOI 189 (60) - 17 Dec | Lodged - 22 Dec | Grant - 4 March


Congratulations mate !!


----------



## amitarno24

saurabh.naidu said:


> :clap2: :clap2: FINALLY !! FINALLY !! FINALLY !! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Got the Grant email  . Don't know how to react now, the waiting has made me numb . Didn't knew when the CO was allotted . But he (intials JS) is from Team 2 as per the email . All the best to everyone waiting and Congratulations to one's who've got the GRANT . I think I should now shut up and ENJOYYYY :hat:
> 
> p.s : jnbaskjndikjnk&$^$*nanfnakfnkafnkn#*($(IQ)[email protected]#$%^klndjfnkjnsfk<>[email protected]#$%^nksndkfnskdgn^&*(m skfn sngknsng
> 
> ^ EXACT WORDS IN MY MIND :bounce:


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## joluwarrior

parul kaushik said:


> Congrtas Amit kumar , fwminger and VVV .... when are u guys planning to move.... i booked my tickets for 15th May for Syndey.... got to know through amlaysian airlines that when u show ur visa grant letter for PR they let u carry 40KG each cos of residency..... u need to go to the airlines office to get the authority letter for the same ..... this is very usefull information so thut of sharing it with u guys....... gud luck mates!!!!


That's some useful piece of info. Thanks !!
Hope they are ok with this in all their offices in India.


----------



## joluwarrior

saurabh.naidu said:


> :clap2: :clap2: FINALLY !! FINALLY !! FINALLY !! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Got the Grant email  . Don't know how to react now, the waiting has made me numb . Didn't knew when the CO was allotted . But he (intials JS) is from Team 2 as per the email . All the best to everyone waiting and Congratulations to one's who've got the GRANT . I think I should now shut up and ENJOYYYY :hat:
> 
> p.s : jnbaskjndikjnk&$^$*nanfnakfnkafnkn#*($(IQ)[email protected]#$%^klndjfnkjnsfk<>[email protected]#$%^nksndkfnskdgn^&*(m skfn sngknsng
> 
> ^ EXACT WORDS IN MY MIND :bounce:


Congratulations mate !!


----------



## joluwarrior

parul kaushik said:


> Whr are u pplannig to move ? i just created my LinkedIn profile and m trying to apply for jobs..... not sure whr to start  ....for the testing professionals automations is must (as itlooks on SEEK).... m a manual tester ........now thinking of tanking of a short erm automation course not sure though abt it ...... suggestions please.....


Not a bad idea to go for a crash course. But check if manual testing has a niche presence i specific industries or cities. What about mainstream IT companies ? You may check their career portals.


----------



## amitarno24

The wait is killing me!!!!!!!:bowl:ray2:


----------



## fwmonger

parul kaushik said:


> Congrtas Amit kumar , fwminger and VVV .... when are u guys planning to move.... i booked my tickets for 15th May for Syndey.... got to know through amlaysian airlines that when u show ur visa grant letter for PR they let u carry 40KG each cos of residency..... u need to go to the airlines office to get the authority letter for the same ..... this is very usefull information so thut of sharing it with u guys....... gud luck mates!!!!


Thanks Parul! Thats a very useful piece of information. I'm planning to fly sometime in April. Trying to fly for my current employer. Let's see how things work out.


----------



## fwmonger

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !!
> All the best for the journey ahead
> Thanks for your wishes.


Thanks joluwarrior. All the best!


----------



## Pete_sampras

saurabh.naidu said:


> :clap2: :clap2: FINALLY !! FINALLY !! FINALLY !! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Got the Grant email  . Don't know how to react now, the waiting has made me numb . Didn't knew when the CO was allotted . But he (intials JS) is from Team 2 as per the email . All the best to everyone waiting and Congratulations to one's who've got the GRANT . I think I should now shut up and ENJOYYYY :hat:
> 
> p.s : jnbaskjndikjnk&$^$*nanfnakfnkafnkn#*($(IQ)[email protected]#$%^klndjfnkjnsfk<>[email protected]#$%^nksndkfnskdgn^&*(m skfn sngknsng
> 
> ^ EXACT WORDS IN MY MIND :bounce:


Congrats mate!!!


----------



## fwmonger

Amitkmr said:


> I was about to call today but just received the golden mail  thanks to everyone!
> 
> Details:| EOI 189 (60) - 17 Dec | Lodged - 22 Dec | Grant - 4 March


Congrats Amitkmr!


----------



## fwmonger

udda said:


> Congratulations...


Thanks udda! Wish you a speedy grant!


----------



## fwmonger

VVV said:


> Congratz fwmonger and Amitkmr! All the very best !
> 
> Shabana, you are almost there   Good Luck!


Thanks VVV! When are you planning to fly?


----------



## fwmonger

vn143 said:


> Congrats Amit & Fwmonger for your grants......................Party Time.


Thank you vn143!


----------



## fwmonger

amitarno24 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!


Thanks amitarno24! Wish you a speedy grant!


----------



## fwmonger

tenten said:


> Congratulations for the grant Amitkmr - no worries of CO allocation anymore!
> 
> Congratulations to fwmonger too. You guys go out and enjoy your day!


Thanks tenten! Wish you luck with your grant!


----------



## kakamaka

Congrats for the folks who got their grant. Is there any forum which talks about the "How to get job/ the approach to get job after getting 189 visa in australia. " I guess the major hurdle for all the people is that getting job without leaving Inida \ Current country. 

Any thoughts? If there is any link, that would be appreciated.


----------



## Amitkmr

Thanks parul !!! It's really useful info.... I can understand the situation of the applicants who are waiting for their grants... I wish all of them a very speedy grant.. Don't worry this waiting is painful but once you get the grant you will forget all these... All the very best to everyone....   

Congrats saurabh .. Party time


----------



## timus17

fwmonger said:


> Thanks Parul! Thats a very useful piece of information. I'm planning to fly sometime in April. Trying to fly for my current employer. Let's see how things work out.


Hey mate.. When u fly ith current employer... Dont yiu need to come back and serve a bond? Or are you getting a company transfer


----------



## jayprabu

Ssenthil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having the statutory declaration got from my senior in my current employer.
> The declaration is done in a stamp paper, which was signed before a notary public.
> 
> Now i've to send the document to NSW for SS.
> Do i need to send the original copy of the statutory declaration?
> or should i take a xerox copy of the statutory decleration and get it notarized once again and sent it?
> 
> Please clarify my dobuts.
> 
> Thanks


I have sent original stat dec.


----------



## jayprabu

It's going to be 4 weeks now.
Still CO not assigned


----------



## fwmonger

timus17 said:


> Hey mate.. When u fly ith current employer... Dont yiu need to come back and serve a bond? Or are you getting a company transfer


If you are in a major Indian MNC or any MNC with a substantial base in Australia, you can try getting an assignment in Oz or even a company transfer. Fortunately, my cmpany does not have a bond to be served after the onsite assignment.


----------



## deepuz

its going to be 5 weeks for me, no signs of CO


----------



## subhadipbose

Just be patient guys.....190 candidates are getting CO assigned at the end of the 5th week.
So expect an email soon....and if your documentations are clear then you might directly get the Grant mail.


----------



## abdulazeem

*Congrats*

Dear All

Congrats for all those who got grants and COs 

please do not forget to update this document

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


Thanks


----------



## timus17

fwmonger said:


> If you are in a major Indian MNC or any MNC with a substantial base in Australia, you can try getting an assignment in Oz or even a company transfer. Fortunately, my cmpany does not have a bond to be served after the onsite assignment.



I am from a major MNC.. but they have a bond to be served after finishing onsite..

I would try for company transfer rather than onsite... else it would be of no use.


----------



## civicblade

I have updated Google spreadsheet with my timeline. Seems like CO assignment is getting closer for applicants in Mid-end January 2013. 

The wait is unbearable!



abdulazeem said:


> Dear All
> 
> Congrats for all those who got grants and COs
> 
> please do not forget to update this document
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## fwmonger

timus17 said:


> I am from a major MNC.. but they have a bond to be served after finishing onsite..
> 
> I would try for company transfer rather than onsite... else it would be of no use.


You can even try asking for an onsite assignment without the bond. There can always be exceptions. They may do it in order to retain you.


----------



## jayprabu

deepuz, do u have any plan to call up DIAC to know the status??


----------



## jayprabu

murad said:


> Hi, I am a graduate of Computer Science and Engineering. I have been working for 4 and half years as a university Lecturer. I have completed a M.Sc from Australia. The courses that I have been teaching are Computer Engineering and Computer Sciences major subjects. I assess my experience and qualification from ACS as a Software Engineer with 4.5 years of experience. Where they mention that the job title/position as University Lecturer. I have applied for State Sponsor (sub class 190) and got the sponsor as a Software Engineer. Thats make my points 60. Now the problem is that couple of my friends told me that since I was working as a University Lecturer DIAC will create problem for my experience as a software engineer.
> Is there any possibility that DIAC will not count my points for experience as a software engineer.
> Does any one has any experience related to my situation. Any advise or comments are very much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you very much.


seems bit compliacted to answer.
it's better to consult a registered migration agent or check with DIAC.


----------



## rkarthik1986

fwmonger said:


> You can even try asking for an onsite assignment without the bond. There can always be exceptions. They may do it in order to retain you.


Guys, still no acknowledgement from CO, or any updates..I sent docs requested by CO on 26 February..(Form 80, Passport, Work Reference from Supervisor, Birth Certificate)..Except work reference other docs status changed to received last Friday..But that's about it no updates after that..
I was denied visa on arrival in Hongkong once and I had mentioned the same in Form 80, will this affect my application or delay the process?

Any idea on how long should i wait before asking for status by calling DIAC?

Suggestions on keeping this visa tension out of my mind are most welcome..


----------



## timus17

fwmonger said:


> You can even try asking for an onsite assignment without the bond. There can always be exceptions. They may do it in order to retain you.


Would try for it.. hope things workout..


----------



## raaj

rkarthik1986 said:


> Guys, still no acknowledgement from CO, or any updates..I sent docs requested by CO on 26 February..(Form 80, Passport, Work Reference from Supervisor, Birth Certificate)..Except work reference other docs status changed to received last Friday..But that's about it no updates after that..
> I was denied visa on arrival in Hongkong once and I had mentioned the same in Form 80, will this affect my application or delay the process?
> 
> Any idea on how long should i wait before asking for status by calling DIAC?
> 
> Suggestions on keeping this visa tension out of my mind are most welcome..


Until unless you committed a crime in any other country, NO ONE can deny Oz PR to you on any grounds. Denying a visa is not an issue. most countries/embassies do that because of various reasons. Unless you became unwanted immigrant, visa denying doesn't harm.


----------



## rkarthik1986

raaj said:


> Until unless you committed a crime in any other country, NO ONE can deny Oz PR to you on any grounds. Denying a visa is not an issue. most countries/embassies do that because of various reasons. Unless you became unwanted immigrant, visa denying doesn't harm.


Thanks dude, I know its not an issue, and it was just visa on arrival. But the delay and no response from CO is going around my mind all the time and making me think of all the possibilities..now I realise the pain of folks who have gone through this and have waited for months..

How long shall I wait before calling DIAC, shall I call them this Thursday.. suppose I don't get any reply or acknowledgement till then?


----------



## Mimilim

Hi all,

I called DIAC this morning at +61 1300 364 613 asking for my visa status because i havent heard CO news at all .. I press 1 for General skilled Migrate and 0 for operator buat i got nothing at all except machine voice that promoting about visa australia..
Anyone experienced the same thing ?
Any advice?

In addition I just submitted addional supporting documents yesterday and the status became "RECEIVED" from "REQUIRED" except for IELTS and Evidence, E-Health (both of them are still "REQUIRED) so I resubmitted those docs this morning...

Does it mean CO has seen the documents that has status RECEIVED ??

Pls advise 

Thanks so muchh 

Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## raaj

rkarthik1986 said:


> Thanks dude, I know its not an issue, and it was just visa on arrival. But the delay and no response from CO is going around my mind all the time and making me think of all the possibilities..now I realise the pain of folks who have gone through this and have waited for months..
> 
> How long shall I wait before calling DIAC, shall I call them this Thursday.. suppose I don't get any reply or acknowledgement till then?


as far as i know, there is no obligations in calling DIAC if that satisfies your urges 
don't worry about anything. all is pre-destined. 
CO is just typing a golden mail for you, you already know this. take a chill pill and relax. I know waiting is killing you but you can't do anything else.


----------



## Vinaybs

Mimilim said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I called DIAC this morning at +61 1300 364 613 asking for my visa status because i havent heard CO news at all .. I press 1 for General skilled Migrate and 0 for operator buat i got nothing at all except machine voice that promoting about visa australia..
> Anyone experienced the same thing ?
> Any advice?
> 
> In addition I just submitted addional supporting documents yesterday and the status became "RECEIVED" from "REQUIRED" except for IELTS and Evidence, E-Health (both of them are still "REQUIRED) so I resubmitted those docs this morning...
> 
> Does it mean CO has seen the documents that has status RECEIVED ??
> 
> Pls advise
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so muchh
> 
> Rgds,
> Mimi


Hi Mimilim,
I had the same experience last week when I tried calling DIAC on the same number. I lost money but no one answered my call. It is the same recorded info they playout and make you wait for long time.
As as for the status of the document, I got the status change in the first week of Feb. But it doesn't mean that CO is assgined and you will get the grant soon ...
So, only way to know the status is to call them.. and sadly they dont answer!
You have no option but to wait :ranger: ... 

I feel you should get the visa this week for sure... given that you have submitted in the last week of December. CO is busy sending you the golden mail mate  ...


----------



## harman.s

Hi friends 
Can u please update and give an idea about the time of the files lodged which are being checked by the CO


----------



## SAPBINovice

very helpful thread.Thanks


----------



## the_nuke

rkarthik1986 said:


> Thanks dude, I know its not an issue, and it was just visa on arrival. But the delay and no response from CO is going around my mind all the time and making me think of all the possibilities..now I realise the pain of folks who have gone through this and have waited for months..
> 
> How long shall I wait before calling DIAC, shall I call them this Thursday.. suppose I don't get any reply or acknowledgement till then?


Yup the wait is killing but not to worry there are many others like us who are waiting for their grants since the day of allocation..I guess we should give them a few more weeks before calling them...maybe a week or two at the most 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## joluwarrior

harman.s said:


> Hi friends
> Can u please update and give an idea about the time of the files lodged which are being checked by the CO


At present, it is typically the applications done at the cusp of first and second week of January 2013 which are probably being allocated to CO teams. Most pending applications from December have reached the finishing line, except a few which are almost there. Am expecting all applications till 10th Jan to be at the CO's table by end of this week.

*Disclaimer:* All points above are as per responses from fellow members and I do not/did not have any personal contact with the DIAC.


----------



## pretty11

fwmonger said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wooooooo Hooooooo... The wait is finally over!
> 
> Got the Golden Grant Grant Letter!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks to the forum and all the expats for all the valueable information and for making life easier during the wait period!!
> 
> I wish everyone a faster processing and a speedy grant!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations!!
Its party time!! :juggle:
cheers!!


----------



## expa2020a

Can some one please explain which medical tests are needed for an onshore 189 ?
I went on medibank website and was trying to book an appointment . 5 test options showed up for 189 , out of which 3 were checked by default .


IMM Medical Examination (501AU) > Checked by default 
IMM Chest x-ray examination (502AU) > Checked by default 
IMM HIV Test (707AU) > Checked by default 
IMM HEP B Test (708AU) > Blank
IMM HEP C Test (716AU)> Blank

If someone decides to take medicals before CO allocation ( on applying), how can they determine with certainty which of the 5 are needed ?

thanks





AnneChristina said:


> You can do the medicals as soon as you lodged... don't have to wait for your Co


----------



## arundill80

vtallam said:


> Thanks so much for shareing the information.. Its so easy for some one to get cheated when people are awaiting anything as such CO assigned..call back from DIAC regards the visa..


Hi

I am waiting for Co to be assigned.Can you Private nessage your email id?
I am from Java/J2ee platform?

Hope people can pm and share our email ids.


----------



## udda

expa2020a said:


> Can some one please explain which medical tests are needed for an onshore 189 ?
> I went on medibank website and was trying to book an appointment . 5 test options showed up for 189 , out of which 3 were checked by default .
> 
> 
> IMM Medical Examination (501AU) > Checked by default
> IMM Chest x-ray examination (502AU) > Checked by default
> IMM HIV Test (707AU) > Checked by default
> IMM HEP B Test (708AU) > Blank
> IMM HEP C Test (716AU)> Blank
> 
> If someone decides to take medicals before CO allocation ( on applying), how can they determine with certainty which of the 5 are needed ?
> 
> thanks


I am a offshore applicant. If you or any family member who have medical history with Hepatitis, you have to undergo other two. Some one can correct me if I am wrong. When I go to medical examination Dr. decided which tests need to be done. SO guess you can go with default tests and if Dr requested you can do other tests. This is just my opinion.


----------



## udda

joluwarrior said:


> At present, it is typically the applications done at the cusp of first and second week of January 2013 which are probably being allocated to CO teams. Most pending applications from December have reached the finishing line, except a few which are almost there. Am expecting all applications till 10th Jan to be at the CO's table by end of this week.
> 
> *Disclaimer:* All points above are as per responses from fellow members and I do not/did not have any personal contact with the DIAC.


Not till 10th Jan. I saw tenten from Zimbabwe, who has lodged on 15th Jan has received email from CO team.


----------



## fwmonger

pretty11 said:


> Congratulations!!
> Its party time!! :juggle:
> cheers!!


Thanks pretty11!! Party time, indeed!! Cheers!


----------



## GermanNurse

Should I be worried that my health evidence status is still ´recommended`even that I finalized the Meds in January?


----------



## fwmonger

People who got the grants recently, I have 2 questions if you could please help - 

1. I got a single grant letter which has the details of both myself and my wife. Is that the case with you guys as well? Somewhere in the forum I read that every applicant / co-applicant will get a separate grant letter.

2. I know that Australia doesn't require a Visa label on the passport now. Is there any problem we might face if we do not have the Visa label during transit?


----------



## kpriya

Hi All,

I have filed 190 visa on 22nd Feb and waiting for CO.

Someone who has done medical already, please clarify me.

I have booked an appointment with the hospital for my medical test and they asked me to bring Referral letter and Forms 26EH,160EH. But I can find only referral letter can be gnerated from online application. How can we get other two forms ? 

I also found the following in 100-ehealth.pdf.



> If you lodged an online visa application, you must bring the ‘Health Examination Referral Letter’ or the Form 26EH and/or Form160EH that you downloaded during the online visa application process to the panel clinic so they find your case in the system and process your health examinations electronically.



As per the above, we can either bring referrel letter or 26EH/160EH. If this is the case, why do they ask me these forms ?

Regards
Priya


----------



## vn143

fwmonger said:


> People who got the grants recently, I have 2 questions if you could please help -
> 
> 1. I got a single grant letter which has the details of both myself and my wife. Is that the case with you guys as well? Somewhere in the forum I read that every applicant / co-applicant will get a separate grant letter.
> 
> 2. I know that Australia doesn't require a Visa label on the passport now. Is there any problem we might face if we do not have the Visa label during transit?


Hi fwmonger
1 I also received single PDF for all the applicants and dependents. Visa grant number will he different for all members but letter will be one.

2 there is no need for visa label on ur passport but u have to check with the transit country whether they accept visa or not. This has to be checked before ticket booking. One of my friend gone from delhi to Sydney via Singapore and visa label was not required there.


----------



## vn143

Hi all
Pl. confirm if Australian PR holder can work in new Zealand?


----------



## Amitkmr

vn143 said:


> Hi all
> Pl. confirm if Australian PR holder can work in new Zealand?


Yes, our travel agent said that PR holders can work in New Zealand also...


----------



## vn143

Amitkmr said:


> Yes, our travel agent said that PR holders can work in New Zealand also...


Thanks amit


----------



## furionprophet

vn143 said:


> Hi all
> Pl. confirm if Australian PR holder can work in new Zealand?


Yes absolutely, Australian PR = New Zealand PR
As soon as you arrive in New Zealand with an Australian PR for the first time, they grant you a residence permit for NZ


----------



## kakamaka

tenten said:


> Congratulations for the grant Amitkmr - no worries of CO allocation anymore!
> 
> Congratulations to fwmonger too. You guys go out and enjoy your day!


hi tenten

How do you come to know that you got CO today? Did u called DIAC or u got some email from CO?

Regards
KaKaMaKa


----------



## dldmaniac

GermanNurse said:


> Should I be worried that my health evidence status is still ´recommended`even that I finalized the Meds in January?


Probably not. I got confirmation from DIAC that my medicals have been received and finalized. There has been no change in the status of my health evidence. I did my medicals in Sydney though.


----------



## AnneChristina

vn143 said:


> Hi all
> Pl. confirm if Australian PR holder can work in new Zealand?


As others pointed out, yes, you can live and work in NZ, however, there are a few things you should consider:

1. You still need to make your initial entry to Australia within the timeline specified to validate your visa

2. Your time in NZ won't count towards your time in Australia. I.e. you must live in Australia for 2 years out of the initial 5 in order to apply for the Resident Return visa (to continue traveling to Australia) and you must live in Australia for 4 years to apply for citizenship.


----------



## golduniyamarket

*CO Awaiting and Medicals*

folks..i found this forum if big help and guidance here on each matter is beyond words..I have one question related to CO assignment and medicals

I lodged my application jan 24, 2013. I understand there is still time in CO assignment to my application...my questions are:

1. I saw all my documents are markets as Recommended or Received. What does that mean?

2. We did our medicals on Feb 15 and I dont see that link anymore in my application, my wife's BP was bit low since we travelled almost 500KM for Dr clinic and did medicals as soon as we reached..and our weights were bit on higher side..does that make any difference?

Can somebody please help me finding answer to this questions..Really appreciate your help..

-Your Friend
KD


----------



## dldmaniac

golduniyamarket said:


> folks..i found this forum if big help and guidance here on each matter is beyond words..I have one question related to CO assignment and medicals
> 
> I lodged my application jan 24, 2013. I understand there is still time in CO assignment to my application...my questions are:
> 
> 1. I saw all my documents are markets as Recommended or Received. What does that mean?
> 
> 2. We did our medicals on Feb 15 and I dont see that link anymore in my application, my wife's BP was bit low since we travelled almost 500KM for Dr clinic and did medicals as soon as we reached..and our weights were bit on higher side..does that make any difference?
> 
> Can somebody please help me finding answer to this questions..Really appreciate your help..
> 
> -Your Friend
> KD


Hi KD,

1. The list of docs shown are the suggested docs that you have to submit. Once you upload those docs, their status will change to either Required or Received. Although, many of us have noticed that it behaves in totally weird ways at times. So I wouldn't worry too much about the status. Just upload all the relevant documents you have. Your CO will ask for additional docs if required.

2. BP doesn't really matter as far as I know. All they are looking for is that you don't have any serious medical conditions that will put additional burden on the government if you are granted a visa.

Cheers


----------



## golduniyamarket

Hi folks..what is the waiting time these days for CO..? any idea applications lodged on which dates are getting their CO assigned?


----------



## Nazir

golduniyamarket said:


> Hi folks..what is the waiting time these days for CO..? any idea applications lodged on which dates are getting their CO assigned?


Well this thread has all your answers. Try reading all and you'll have a better clarity. I recently joined and it gave me very helpful info. But just to quickly ans your question, apparently right now applicants of first 2 weeks of Jan are getting their CO assigned in this week! Regards


----------



## Mimilim

Vinaybs said:


> Hi Mimilim,
> I had the same experience last week when I tried calling DIAC on the same number. I lost money but no one answered my call. It is the same recorded info they playout and make you wait for long time.
> As as for the status of the document, I got the status change in the first week of Feb. But it doesn't mean that CO is assgined and you will get the grant soon ...
> So, only way to know the status is to call them.. and sadly they dont answer!
> You have no option but to wait :ranger: ...
> 
> I feel you should get the visa this week for sure... given that you have submitted in the last week of December. CO is busy sending you the golden mail mate  ...


Hi Vinaybs,

Thank you for your reply  ...appreciate it 
Yeahh...I keep wondering about CO..really...Keep asking what will happened with my visa...Every email that comes will make make think about visa ausii...hehehhe
Moreover , i saw some who have their visa granted even they lodged visa a few days after me....

I also wonder why a lot of people could get through DIAC and knew their CO allocation status...

Anyway ...I hope the best for us 
"I feel you should get the visa this week for sure"----> Thanks a lot for your kind wish for me ..I wish u can get visa granted soonnnn as well

Let's pray together


----------



## vn143

furionprophet said:


> Yes absolutely, Australian PR = New Zealand PR
> As soon as you arrive in New Zealand with an Australian PR for the first time, they grant you a residence permit for NZ


Thanks furionprophet....


----------



## vn143

AnneChristina said:


> As others pointed out, yes, you can live and work in NZ, however, there are a few things you should consider:
> 
> 1. You still need to make your initial entry to Australia within the timeline specified to validate your visa
> 
> 2. Your time in NZ won't count towards your time in Australia. I.e. you must live in Australia for 2 years out of the initial 5 in order to apply for the Resident Return visa (to continue traveling to Australia) and you must live in Australia for 4 years to apply for citizenship.


Thanks Anne for ur reply....after so many replies there will be one more option avenue is open for job.


----------



## golduniyamarket

Nazir said:


> Well this thread has all your answers. Try reading all and you'll have a better clarity. I recently joined and it gave me very helpful info. But just to quickly ans your question, apparently right now applicants of first 2 weeks of Jan are getting their CO assigned in this week! Regards


Thanks Nazir..hope we all get CO assigned soon...


----------



## rkarthik1986

golduniyamarket said:


> Thanks Nazir..hope we all get CO assigned soon...


Folks, No news on grants or CO allocations today???


----------



## sukhnav

medso said:


> Hey guys, after 2 and half months of wait, finally the grant has arrived and just 30 mins back. The best part is today is my wife's birthday and guess what could be the best gift?
> 
> Anyways, I'm an offshore applicant and its 3:20 AM here now. The wait was driving me so crazy that i had written a Java code to send SMS to my phone during the night so that i did not miss any communication from the CO and it worked (lol)
> 
> This forum has been a great help and source of valuable information throughout my journey and we are grateful to all people who answer people's questions out there. All the best to the people who are yet to receive their grant and congrats to other who have already received theirs.
> 
> Below are my timelines
> 
> IELTS : Oct 27th 2012 (SCORE - 7.5 )
> ACS : DEC 6th 2012 (+ve assessment)
> EOI SUBMITTED: DEC 7th 2012
> INVITE : DEC 17 2012 (189 65 points)
> APP LODGED: 18 DEC 2012
> ACK: 18 DEC 2012
> INDIA PCC: 4 DEC 2012
> US PCC: 18 DEC 2012
> MEDICALS: 22 DEC 2012
> CASE OFFICER: 25 FEB 2013 (Requested for Documents)
> SENT DOCUMENTS to CO : 27 FEB 2013
> VISA GRANT: 1 MAR 2013
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats for grant ..... Cheers....


----------



## pretty11

fwmonger said:


> Thanks pretty11!! Party time, indeed!! Cheers!



Hi fwmonger,

I submitted my docs as per request checklist last Mar 1.
No grant yet as of this time.
When i checked my sent email perhaps my CO could not receive due to BIG files.
I reviewed again the letter and it should not be larger than 5MB (ooopps my mistake here the actual sent items reached 13MB),
Upon knowing that i immediately sent in multiple emails today.

I hope my CO could read it immediately and have my grant within this week.
IN what way can we know if CO successfully received the docs?

THe feeling of waiting for the grant is something i cannot explain 
Much more if grant has been provided 

AJA.. AJA..lane:


----------



## shabanasafa

Hi all.... I have submitted the documents requested from my CO on 14th feb.... the status for these documents changed to received... do u think i need to wait or do i need to call up DIAC? its more than three months now....


----------



## amitarno24

shabanasafa said:


> Hi all.... I have submitted the documents requested from my CO on 14th feb.... the status for these documents changed to received... do u think i need to wait or do i need to call up DIAC? its more than three months now....


Please share your CO details.


----------



## amitarno24

rkarthik1986 said:


> Folks, No news on grants or CO allocations today???


So far no news my friend.


----------



## shabanasafa

TEam 2 LS


----------



## lightningmcqueen

pretty11 said:


> Hi fwmonger,
> 
> I submitted my docs as per request checklist last Mar 1.
> No grant yet as of this time.
> When i checked my sent email perhaps my CO could not receive due to BIG files.
> I reviewed again the letter and it should not be larger than 5MB (ooopps my mistake here the actual sent items reached 13MB),
> Upon knowing that i immediately sent in multiple emails today.
> 
> I hope my CO could read it immediately and have my grant within this week.
> IN what way can we know if CO successfully received the docs?
> 
> THe feeling of waiting for the grant is something i cannot explain
> Much more if grant has been provided
> 
> AJA.. AJA..lane:


Hi pretty11!

Glad to hear a fellow Filipino in this thread.. 

May I know your ANZSCO code and timeline? You're 189 as well?

Were you required to fillout Form 80 from your CO?

Thanks!


----------



## dldmaniac

lightningmcqueen said:


> Hi pretty11!
> 
> Glad to hear a fellow Filipino in this thread..
> 
> May I know your ANZSCO code and timeline? You're 189 as well?
> 
> Were you required to fillout Form 80 from your CO?
> 
> Thanks!


aah...kabayans


----------



## lightningmcqueen

dldmaniac said:


> aah...kabayans


haha! yup, kabayans!


----------



## pretty11

lightningmcqueen said:


> Hi pretty11!
> 
> Glad to hear a fellow Filipino in this thread..
> 
> May I know your ANZSCO code and timeline? You're 189 as well?
> 
> Were you required to fillout Form 80 from your CO?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi lightningmcqueen,
I am a Chemical Engineer with ANZSCO code of 233111.
EOI: Jul 7, 2012; Invite: Nov 1, 2012; Lodged: Dec 9; Ack: Dec 21; CO: Feb 22, 2013; Submit Docs as per CO: March 1; Resend DOcs: Mar 5.

How about you? what is your timeline? and your ANZSCO code?
Yes FOrm 80 is a requirement.
Its a long list of your timeline and background.

All the best!


----------



## pretty11

dldmaniac said:


> aah...kabayans


oh yeah! kabayans.. haha lols.. you are an Indian right?


----------



## dldmaniac

pretty11 said:


> oh yeah! kabayans.. haha lols.. you are an Indian right?


Yea. I am. I've had a lot of philipino friends and colleagues when I was in Dubai. Hence the limited tagalog vocabulary. Stuff like

Ano ang panga lang mo?
Thank you po
Kamustaka .... mabooti
wala laang
ano baa 

(the spelling is all messed up)


----------



## amitarno24

shabanasafa said:


> TEam 2 LS


I guess Team 2 takes hell lot of a time. It is better you call and check with DIAC.


----------



## rkarthik1986

pretty11 said:


> Hi fwmonger,
> 
> I submitted my docs as per request checklist last Mar 1.
> No grant yet as of this time.
> When i checked my sent email perhaps my CO could not receive due to BIG files.
> I reviewed again the letter and it should not be larger than 5MB (ooopps my mistake here the actual sent items reached 13MB),
> Upon knowing that i immediately sent in multiple emails today.
> 
> I hope my CO could read it immediately and have my grant within this week.
> IN what way can we know if CO successfully received the docs?
> 
> THe feeling of waiting for the grant is something i cannot explain
> Much more if grant has been provided
> 
> AJA.. AJA..lane:


I think the limit for the message size can be around 20 MB. The mail I had sent was around 15MB, and after sending it I got a automated reply from Team2, acknowledging the same.. Though I have not got any ack from CO so far..


----------



## lightningmcqueen

pretty11 said:


> Hi lightningmcqueen,
> I am a Chemical Engineer with ANZSCO code of 233111.
> EOI: Jul 7, 2012; Invite: Nov 1, 2012; Lodged: Dec 9; Ack: Dec 21; CO: Feb 22, 2013; Submit Docs as per CO: March 1; Resend DOcs: Mar 5.
> 
> How about you? what is your timeline? and your ANZSCO code?
> Yes FOrm 80 is a requirement.
> Its a long list of your timeline and background.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks pretty11 for sharing..

I've already edited my signature, where I've placed my timeline there. Wondered why it didn't show up. Anyway, I'll just place it along with this message..
_______________
IELTS:26/05/2012; EA Assessment (263312): 01/11/2012; EOI: 03/01/2013; Invitation: 07/01/2013; Lodgement: 15/01/2013; Meds: 22/02/2013; PCC: 29/01/2013; CO: hopefully within 10weeks from lodgement date; GRANT: soon! 

I've already uploaded the required Docs including Form 80 even though I haven't been allocated a CO yet. Thought it would save me time from granting a visa.. One thing I've noticed though, just right after I uploaded Form 80, the "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" link appeared. Anyone noticed this also? How did you go about it?


----------



## lightningmcqueen

dldmaniac said:


> Yea. I am. I've had a lot of philipino friends and colleagues when I was in Dubai. Hence the limited tagalog vocabulary. Stuff like
> 
> Ano ang panga lang mo?
> Thank you po
> Kamustaka .... mabooti
> wala laang
> ano baa
> 
> (the spelling is all messed up)


haha.. perhaps some, but u did good there dldmaniac! :clap2:


----------



## pretty11

dldmaniac said:


> Yea. I am. I've had a lot of philipino friends and colleagues when I was in Dubai. Hence the limited tagalog vocabulary. Stuff like
> 
> Ano ang panga lang mo?
> Thank you po
> Kamustaka .... mabooti
> wala laang
> ano baa
> 
> (the spelling is all messed up)



Hahaha yes quite messed up... but its cool coming from an indian like you.
but you are doin' great! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## pretty11

lightningmcqueen said:


> Thanks pretty11 for sharing..
> 
> I've already edited my signature, where I've placed my timeline there. Wondered why it didn't show up. Anyway, I'll just place it along with this message..
> _______________
> IELTS:26/05/2012; EA Assessment (263312): 01/11/2012; EOI: 03/01/2013; Invitation: 07/01/2013; Lodgement: 15/01/2013; Meds: 22/02/2013; PCC: 29/01/2013; CO: hopefully within 10weeks from lodgement date; GRANT: soon!
> 
> I've already uploaded the required Docs including Form 80 even though I haven't been allocated a CO yet. Thought it would save me time from granting a visa.. One thing I've noticed though, just right after I uploaded Form 80, the "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" link appeared. Anyone noticed this also? How did you go about it?


Oh so you are an Engineer as well.
Good Luck then.
Btw, as for my case I have not seen that appear.


----------



## faazi_khan

Dear Anish

Congrats on ur grant.

Please tell me were ur medicals referred ???

Did u apply alone or with ur dependents????


Regards


anishk06 said:


> Hi All,
> I was a silent user of this forum for the last few months. I would like to share VISA GRANT NOTIFICATION letter which I have recevied 4 hrs back. Usually I have checked my mails first thing in the morning to find out any golden mail, but today I have checked late becoz Saturday I never expected. I would like to thank you all the moderators and active users of this forum. My timelines as follows;
> SA SS Submitted : 7/9/12
> ITA Recevied : 02/12/12
> App Lodged : 02/01/13
> Med & PCC : 24/01/13
> GRANT : 02/03/13


----------



## joluwarrior

udda said:


> Not till 10th Jan. I saw tenten from Zimbabwe, who has lodged on 15th Jan has received email from CO team.


Yeah you are right. He did receive. However, I discounted 11-15th January, assuming that applications from 2012 if document ready will be wrapped up first.


----------



## faazi_khan

Dear Happy

COngrats on ur grant.

plz tell me were ur medicals referred????

Regards



happy 40 said:


> Hi All
> 
> like many I have been accessing this site for weeks to get a sense of timelines ,and thank god the wait is over today .Soo Happy got my grant for family 8 weeks exactly after lodgement.I had not been contacted by case officer after typical 5 weeks ,and heard nothing until today re grant notifiction.
> 
> 
> Team 33 Brisbane initials LR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy days to come I hope.I found this site and others so helpful and reassuring at times although did not come to them until post lodgement.
> 
> Hope you all get grants soon as it tends to take over your head space.
> 
> Good Luck & thanks to all


----------



## Vinaybs

Hi All,
I called up DIAC today again(last week i tried without luck) ... after waiting for 15min, a lady finally picked the call.. she just asked for the application submission date. Then, she told me that CO will be assigned in 10 weeks.

So, if anyone is planning to call DIAC, better wait till 10weeks is completed. 
Also, please update if any January 1st and 2nd week applicants received mail from CO!


----------



## arundill80

kpriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filed 190 visa on 22nd Feb and waiting for CO.
> 
> Someone who has done medical already, please clarify me.
> 
> I have booked an appointment with the hospital for my medical test and they asked me to bring Referral letter and Forms 26EH,160EH. But I can find only referral letter can be gnerated from online application. How can we get other two forms ?
> 
> I also found the following in 100-ehealth.pdf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per the above, we can either bring referrel letter or 26EH/160EH. If this is the case, why do they ask me these forms ?
> 
> Regards
> Priya


Hi 

I have done the medicals I am waiting for Co to be assigned. I have taken printout of 26EH and 160EH and filled it ,went to Appolo where I had my Medical test on 2nd March 2013. They(Appolo) have written their report and observations on 26EH and 160EH and they had sent it to the Australian High Commision.

This is the procedure every body follows.

I have the forms in pdf format.I remember I downloaded these forms from the medicals link provided in the eVisa TRN login itself.

Please let me know for further details

Regards
Arun
Nominated Occupation:Software Eng
Platform :Java/J2ee
Status:Waiting for CO


----------



## fwmonger

pretty11 said:


> Hi fwmonger,
> 
> I submitted my docs as per request checklist last Mar 1.
> No grant yet as of this time.
> When i checked my sent email perhaps my CO could not receive due to BIG files.
> I reviewed again the letter and it should not be larger than 5MB (ooopps my mistake here the actual sent items reached 13MB),
> Upon knowing that i immediately sent in multiple emails today.
> 
> I hope my CO could read it immediately and have my grant within this week.
> IN what way can we know if CO successfully received the docs?
> 
> THe feeling of waiting for the grant is something i cannot explain
> Much more if grant has been provided
> 
> AJA.. AJA..lane:



Hi pretty11,

The 5MB limitation is for individual files. So, you can actually have multiple file attachments in a single email where each attachment is 5MB or lesser in size. I myself sent the CO 2 files, 4.2 and 4.7 MB, in a single mail and got the acknowledgement from Team 33.

Did you get an acknowledgment for your mail?

You can also upload the documents requested in the checklist in the SkillSelect portal.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

pretty11 said:


> Oh so you are an Engineer as well.
> Good Luck then.
> Btw, as for my case I have not seen that appear.


Thanks pretty11! Hope you'll get your GRANT the soonest.. :high5:

Btw, did u upload completed Form 80 via online or did u just send it to your CO via email upon request?


----------



## fwmonger

vn143 said:


> Hi fwmonger
> 1 I also received single PDF for all the applicants and dependents. Visa grant number will he different for all members but letter will be one.
> 
> 2 there is no need for visa label on ur passport but u have to check with the transit country whether they accept visa or not. This has to be checked before ticket booking. One of my friend gone from delhi to Sydney via Singapore and visa label was not required there.


Thanks vn143 for the info!


----------



## thumbsup

*Questions reg filing 189*

hello all, looking for inputs regarding filing 189.

I started filing 189 visa today but got puzzled by couple of questions. please help me guiding on these.

1. I got puzzled by National Identity document. India expats can comment on this. though I got response from superm that we can leave this blank as Aadhar or Driving license is still not mandatory in India..so I am convinced and went ahead leaving that blank for both of us.

2. I did not claim partners point in EOI, hence marked "NO" when the same question was asked during filing of visa. But to my surprise, there were questions regarding the employment history of the partner and education details as well. Though there was nothing which asked the assessment details of partner (like ACS or EA etc.).

Can some one please confirm specially the point 2 or both of them?

Many thanks.


----------



## Shanki

Vinaybs said:


> Hi All,
> I called up DIAC today again(last week i tried without luck) ... after waiting for 15min, a lady finally picked the call.. she just asked for the application submission date. Then, she told me that CO will be assigned in 10 weeks.
> 
> So, if anyone is planning to call DIAC, better wait till 10weeks is completed.
> Also, please update if any January 1st and 2nd week applicants received mail from CO!


Jan 5th 189 app...no sign of CO yet...


----------



## joluwarrior

thumbsup said:


> hello all, looking for inputs regarding filing 189.
> 
> I started filing 189 visa today but got puzzled by couple of questions. please help me guiding on these.
> 
> 1. I got puzzled by National Identity document. India expats can comment on this. though I got response from superm that we can leave this blank as Aadhar or Driving license is still not mandatory in India..so I am convinced and went ahead leaving that blank for both of us.
> 
> 2. I did not claim partners point in EOI, hence marked "NO" when the same question was asked during filing of visa. But to my surprise, there were questions regarding the employment history of the partner and education details as well. Though there was nothing which asked the assessment details of partner (like ACS or EA etc.).
> 
> Can some one please confirm specially the point 2 or both of them?
> 
> Many thanks.


1. For Indian citizens, National Identity Document is not required.

2. If you are not claiming partner skills, then partner's employment and education details are not required. However, my agent did the online work for me so I don't know how the orientation is online. Maybe some self applciant can chip in here. In all probability, if you are marking 'NO' for partner skills, you ought to leave those fields blank.

Hope this helps !


----------



## Baz1908

thumbsup said:


> hello all, looking for inputs regarding filing 189.
> 
> I started filing 189 visa today but got puzzled by couple of questions. please help me guiding on these.
> 
> 1. I got puzzled by National Identity document. India expats can comment on this. though I got response from superm that we can leave this blank as Aadhar or Driving license is still not mandatory in India..so I am convinced and went ahead leaving that blank for both of us.
> 
> 2. I did not claim partners point in EOI, hence marked "NO" when the same question was asked during filing of visa. But to my surprise, there were questions regarding the employment history of the partner and education details as well. Though there was nothing which asked the assessment details of partner (like ACS or EA etc.).
> 
> Can some one please confirm specially the point 2 or both of them?
> 
> Many thanks.



Hi

For the point no1. the information that you have got is right. we do not need to submit any sort of national identity document number

For point no 2. though you have not claimed points for your spouse, you will need to show the education details. Basically the visa officer need to confirm is if your spouse has level of english required by them. You could either ask her / him to take IELTS or if you have a school certificate stating that the mode of instruction was english that should be enough. They would also like to know what was your spouse doing after education. you dont have to provide the detail documents like yourself but atleast something to prove whatever you have stated


----------



## ksheshkumar

Hi Friends...

Just want to share some information... one of my friends got Grant today... Visa 189 (60 points) visa applied on 16 Jan - direct grant......


----------



## thumbsup

Baz1908 said:


> Hi
> 
> For the point no1. the information that you have got is right. we do not need to submit any sort of national identity document number
> 
> For point no 2. though you have not claimed points for your spouse, you will need to show the education details. Basically the visa officer need to confirm is if your spouse has level of english required by them. You could either ask her / him to take IELTS or if you have a school certificate stating that the mode of instruction was english that should be enough. They would also like to know what was your spouse doing after education. you dont have to provide the detail documents like yourself but atleast something to prove whatever you have stated


Thanks joluwarrior and Baz1908. 
I agree with you Baz1908 that CO needs to confirm the english language ability as it is clearly mentioned everywhere and we have the IELTS report for both of us.

For the employment (or after education) thing, do you mean they are just looking for the (employment) details and not any documentary proof like ACS assessment (or anything for that matter). I am convinced to certain extent as there is no option where they ask for assessment results for spouse when the option is selected "No" for claiming the points.

I believe the CO may ask the proof later but what if he even asks for the assessment at a later stage which is not even initiated... may be I am too much thinking.

My another worry in the morning was - I marked "NO" in the "claiming points for partner" question and even then such kind of questions were there so I kind of puzzled if there was any technical issue or such questions are normal.. looks like this is normal way.. no issues with the application form.... right??


----------



## Mr Meh

*Telephone Call to DIAC for VISA Application Status*

Greetings,

Can anybody guide me about the procedure of calling to DIAC. As when I call th DIAC office they asked for Some "ID of application" before redirecting to operator . How to provide them this ID, Any body can help me with this regard , how to do all this.

Thanks,


----------



## lightningmcqueen

ksheshkumar said:


> Hi Friends...
> 
> Just want to share some information... one of my friends got Grant today... Visa 189 (60 points) visa applied on 16 Jan - direct grant......


whoa.. did I hear 189? :jaw: isn't that unfair?? we did our homeworks too, right guys?? :boxing:

Just joking.. please extend our congratulations to your friend. Best wishes! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Vinaybs

ksheshkumar said:


> Hi Friends...
> 
> Just want to share some information... one of my friends got Grant today... Visa 189 (60 points) visa applied on 16 Jan - direct grant......


lucky fellow ...  all the very best to your friend :clap2:
hope CO does his work quickly for us aswell!


----------



## Badrika

VVV said:


> Hi Badrika, no calls or visits...I claimed five points for employment. The following are the docs I submitted..
> 
> Employment assessment result (I got a separate Qualification assessment and Employment assessment as I did it through IPA)
> Work reference - the same one sent for the assessment
> Salary slips for the last 4+years in the current job (whatever I had)
> Bank statements for the last 2 years
> Annual Tax docs
> EPF and ETF statements (whatever I had)
> 
> For the employment before that, as I was not claiming any points, I just gave the reference letters and three salary slips each.
> 
> Hope it helps...You can also upload, employment contracts, promotion letters etc...DIAC basically need to know your employment is real while the assessing authority will check whether it's in line with the skill level..So, upload whatever you have...Keep your HR or manager (whoever who gives you the reference) informed just incase they call. I did that, but for me they had not called.
> 
> All the best..


Thanxx a lot...!!


----------



## Vinaybs

lightningmcqueen said:


> whoa.. did I hear 189? :jaw: isn't that unfair?? we did our homeworks too, right guys?? :boxing:


not sure what is the criteria for CO to grant... or to prioritize the applications ... sometimes, it is a puzzle for me.
Anybody has any idea on this...


----------



## joluwarrior

thumbsup said:


> Thanks joluwarrior and Baz1908.
> I agree with you Baz1908 that CO needs to confirm the english language ability as it is clearly mentioned everywhere and we have the IELTS report for both of us.
> 
> For the employment (or after education) thing, do you mean they are just looking for the (employment) details and not any documentary proof like ACS assessment (or anything for that matter). I am convinced to certain extent as there is no option where they ask for assessment results for spouse when the option is selected "No" for claiming the points.
> 
> I believe the CO may ask the proof later but what if he even asks for the assessment at a later stage which is not even initiated... may be I am too much thinking.
> 
> My another worry in the morning was - I marked "NO" in the "claiming points for partner" question and even then such kind of questions were there so I kind of puzzled if there was any technical issue or such questions are normal.. looks like this is normal way.. no issues with the application form.... right??


I find it odd why education details of partner would be required for English language ability. Submission of IELTS score should suffice.


----------



## civicblade

Not exactly sure how DIAC manage the queue of applications for 189. 

Some 189 lodged in December 2012 are still pending CO while some 189 lodged in early Jan 2013 are already granted PR. 

We just have to wait and hope for the good news soon. 



lightningmcqueen said:


> whoa.. did I hear 189? :jaw: isn't that unfair?? we did our homeworks too, right guys?? :boxing:


----------



## joluwarrior

ksheshkumar said:


> Hi Friends...
> 
> Just want to share some information... one of my friends got Grant today... Visa 189 (60 points) visa applied on 16 Jan - direct grant......


onshore applicant ?


----------



## ksheshkumar

joluwarrior said:


> onshore applicant ?


OffShore Applicant


----------



## thumbsup

joluwarrior said:


> I find it odd why education details of partner would be required for English language ability. Submission of IELTS score should suffice.



Its just another way of language ability proof that education medium was English.. but only for secondary applicant.. Primary has to go for IELTS or OET


----------



## Samuel04

Guys,

Could someone tell me what are all the list of medical tests that they do. My wife has a low haemoglobin, so little worried abt it.


----------



## jayprabu

kpriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filed 190 visa on 22nd Feb and waiting for CO.
> 
> Someone who has done medical already, please clarify me.
> 
> I have booked an appointment with the hospital for my medical test and they asked me to bring Referral letter and Forms 26EH,160EH. But I can find only referral letter can be gnerated from online application. How can we get other two forms ?
> 
> I also found the following in 100-ehealth.pdf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per the above, we can either bring referrel letter or 26EH/160EH. If this is the case, why do they ask me these forms ?
> 
> Regards
> Priya


Hi Priya,

You need to take either Forms 26EH & 160EH or referral letter and forms 26 and 160. 

In the visa page there will be one link "Organise your health examination". It's nothing but a form, just fill it and submit it. then you can generate your referral letter from that page which contains your TRN number. Take printout of forms 26 and 160, fill them and take them along with referral letter while going for medical test.

if you are going to Chennai Greams Road Apollo, referral letter is enough. They provide you those 2 forms and you can fill them there itself 

Hope this helps.


----------



## deepuz

I did my medical without any forms, just took the referral letter... ehealth clinics does not require the forms since they will upload the results online....


----------



## lightningmcqueen

Today's wait is a wrap! Tomorrow's gonna be another day for us hopefuls.. :thumb:


----------



## santhi

Hi Everyone,


I got the 190 invitation on 11th Feb and applied on 17th Feb. The thing is, i didn't attach/link any documents when i lodge the visa. And i didn't get any referral number as well for medicals. 

Actually i didn't see any "Attch documents" tab in the online application in EOI. Did i miss anything? As i lodge the visa, my EOI is suspended now. Not sure how to attch/send the documents.


I got it


----------



## rana_abhijit

Hi Friends!!
I did log in last night to my e visa, but cannot log in now!! can you long in to e visa or you also see the same problem!! temporary unavailable


----------



## joluwarrior

ksheshkumar said:


> OffShore Applicant


Phew !! Lucky chap
got golden mail on a silver spoon 

Nevertheless, congratulations and good luck to him !!


----------



## pretty11

lightningmcqueen said:


> Thanks pretty11! Hope you'll get your GRANT the soonest.. :high5:
> 
> Btw, did u upload completed Form 80 via online or did u just send it to your CO via email upon request?


Hi lightningmcqueen,
i sent the Form 80 to via email upon request of the CO.
I will update you once my golden grant is already received. 
Be patient as the waiting really is a torture...

lane:lane:


----------



## thumbsup

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi Friends!!
> I did log in last night to my e visa, but cannot log in now!! can you long in to e visa or you also see the same problem!! temporary unavailable


It was horribly slow in the morning (4-5 hours before) when I was trying to file visa.. I was saving it now and then.. can some one advise how to retrieve the saved application.. TRN number was generated and I got email also but unable to retrieve the application by "continue a saved online visa application" option on right hand side.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

joluwarrior said:


> Phew !! Lucky chap
> got golden mail on a silver spoon
> 
> Nevertheless, congratulations and good luck to him !!


joluwarrior, for one second I thought that was you whom ksheshkumar referred to as his friend who got the golden "rush" GRANT today. I noticed from your signature that you lodged your visa last Jan. 16 also..


----------



## Baz1908

joluwarrior said:


> I find it odd why education details of partner would be required for English language ability. Submission of IELTS score should suffice.


if you have IELTS for your spouse its good enough, if you don't or do not want your spouse to appear for IELTS and you have a school leaving certificate stating that mode of instruction was english then that is good enough


----------



## lightningmcqueen

pretty11 said:


> Hi lightningmcqueen,
> i sent the Form 80 to via email upon request of the CO.
> I will update you once my golden grant is already received.
> Be patient as the waiting really is a torture...
> 
> lane:lane:


I guess, patience is the best trait we could develop from this..

Mine, I uploaded it online, then noticed the appearance of the link. I think I'll have to wait then for my CO's advise on what to do next, if ever..


----------



## lightningmcqueen

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi Friends!!
> I did log in last night to my e visa, but cannot log in now!! can you long in to e visa or you also see the same problem!! temporary unavailable


I also experienced some trouble logging-in a while ago, saying I am currently unable to log-in and to try again later. Probably they still are having some technical problems up till this time.


----------



## Vinaybs

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi Friends!!
> I did log in last night to my e visa, but cannot log in now!! can you long in to e visa or you also see the same problem!! temporary unavailable


Hey Rana,
this is a comm on problem.. sometimes the site will be slow.. especially during their mid-night... so try after and hour or so.. it will be fine.


----------



## joluwarrior

lightningmcqueen said:


> joluwarrior, for one second I thought that was you whom ksheshkumar referred to as his friend who got the golden "rush" GRANT today. I noticed from your signature that you lodged your visa last Jan. 16 also..


I can only silently wish i was that


----------



## pretty11

rkarthik1986 said:


> I think the limit for the message size can be around 20 MB. The mail I had sent was around 15MB, and after sending it I got a automated reply from Team2, acknowledging the same.. Though I have not got any ack from CO so far..



hi rkarthik1986,
bad for me i did not receive an automated reply from Team 7 
that is why im a lil worried if the 13.5MB file i sent was received or not.

thanks anyway.


----------



## GermanNurse

dldmaniac said:


> Probably not. I got confirmation from DIAC that my medicals have been received and finalized. There has been no change in the status of my health evidence. I did my medicals in Sydney though.



Thanks Maniac, I just called the panel doc and they said that they´ve sent the results (electronically) to diac on the 25th of January.
I´ve sent an eMail to diac a while ago asking about my medicals but no answer so far.
I guess I´ll just wait, I don´t want to bother them too much.


----------



## GermanNurse

thumbsup said:


> It was horribly slow in the morning (4-5 hours before) when I was trying to file visa.. I was saving it now and then.. can some one advise how to retrieve the saved application.. TRN number was generated and I got email also but unable to retrieve the application by "continue a saved online visa application" option on right hand side.


I just tried to log in ... it´s still down ...


----------



## dldmaniac

GermanNurse said:


> Thanks Maniac, I just called the panel doc and they said that they´ve sent the results (electronically) to diac on the 25th of January.
> I´ve sent an eMail to diac a while ago asking about my medicals but no answer so far.
> I guess I´ll just wait, I don´t want to bother them too much.


Getting a reply for your email might take a while. Better call DIAC. They just asked me for my DOB/Full name and passport number, pulled up my application and told me that the results have been finalized.

The number I called was 1300364613. Not sure what's the number when you call from abroad.


----------



## GermanNurse

dldmaniac said:


> Getting a reply for your email might take a while. Better call DIAC. They just asked me for my DOB/Full name and passport number, pulled up my application and told me that the results have been finalized.
> 
> The number I called was 1300364613. Not sure what's the number when you call from abroad.


Thanks for the information!!!


----------



## anishk06

faazi_khan said:


> Dear Anish
> 
> Congrats on ur grant.
> 
> Please tell me were ur medicals referred ???
> 
> Did u apply alone or with ur dependents????
> 
> 
> Regards


Thanks for your wishes and wishing you a speedy grant as well
I hope my medicals were not referred becoz before giving the grant letter CO is not contacted me. My spouse and kid as dependant for me.


----------



## kpriya

Thanks for your replies Jayaprabhu and arundill80.

I got the links to downlaod the forms from Attachment checklist pdf.


----------



## man51

Hi All,


The document checklist in visa application website is asking for Aus qualification and Aus work experience documents. But I have neither of these and did not claimed points for these in EOI. Can someone explain if this is a standardized list for all? Also what are the documents I should upload for Overseas experience evidence. I have uploaded the ACS assessment documents.


Regards


----------



## tenten

man51 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> The document checklist in visa application website is asking for Aus qualification and Aus work experience documents. But I have neither of these and did not claimed points for these in EOI. Can someone explain if this is a standardized list for all? Also what are the documents I should upload for Overseas experience evidence. I have uploaded the ACS assessment documents.
> 
> 
> Regards


Ignore what you did not claim. its a standard list of documents.


----------



## monty83

slagozzz said:


> The expiry of pcc is not a fact. The fact is you must enter aust after visa grant within 1 yr of pcc or med date whichever is earlier. If u upload all the documents before ur co grants then he will ask for less document and the grant will be quicker. Most forum members suggest to upload form 80 also. So prepare u and ur wifes form 80 and if possible upload it. Then u will only remain with ur wifes ielts. This is the ase what exactly happened to me. I have uploaded all documents except my wifes ielts which will publish on feb 27th. Co has only asked for that document and nothing else. I will upload it on 28th after getting the trf. Hope this will help u.


Hello, i have a question, during the SS application it was saying > For western australia we do not need to show any proof of funds so i just filled what approximate i have as i do not have to show proof. then they say you should have sufficient fund to survive for three months. HOW MUCH FUNDS IS SUFFICIENT IS THERE ANY PARTICULAR FIRGURE TO CARRY (like shown in other territories) OR LETS SAY 7k TO 8k WILL BE ENOUGH TO CARRY FOR A FAMILY OF TWO WITH INFANT.

Secondly iduring vetassess assesment i had given salary certificate for one of my employer as i was not having the salary slips with me but now for DIAC i can provide salary slips. Is it ok to do so or they will ask why i had not provided salary slips at that time.


----------



## slagozzz

monty83 said:


> Hello, i have a question, during the SS application it was saying > For western australia we do not need to show any proof of funds so i just filled what approximate i have as i do not have to show proof. then they say you should have sufficient fund to survive for three months. HOW MUCH FUNDS IS SUFFICIENT IS THERE ANY PARTICULAR FIRGURE TO CARRY (like shown in other territories) OR LETS SAY 7k TO 8k WILL BE ENOUGH TO CARRY FOR A FAMILY OF TWO WITH INFANT.
> 
> Secondly iduring vetassess assesment i had given salary certificate for one of my employer as i was not having the salary slips with me but now for DIAC i can provide salary slips. Is it ok to do so or they will ask why i had not provided salary slips at that time.


To survive for 3 months with 2 kids you need about 10k. As no need to proof fund just mention it.

If you provide pay slips to DIAC then they wont ask anything about what you have dine for assessment. Don't worry.....

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## udda

man51 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> The document checklist in visa application website is asking for Aus qualification and Aus work experience documents. But I have neither of these and did not claimed points for these in EOI. Can someone explain if this is a standardized list for all? Also what are the documents I should upload for Overseas experience evidence. I have uploaded the ACS assessment documents.
> 
> 
> Regards


ACS Assessment will not be sufficient. You have attach, Work reference letters from employer stating your roles and responsibilities, pay slips, appointment letters, tax records, bank statements etc. to prove you overseas work experience.


----------



## shabanasafa

Hi... Those who got grants, can you please tell us what will be deadline for the initial entry to australia... is it six months from the grant or within one year?


----------



## monty83

slagozzz said:


> To survive for 3 months with 2 kids you need about 10k. As no need to proof fund just mention it.
> 
> If you provide pay slips to DIAC then they wont ask anything about what you have dine for assessment. Don't worry.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Bhaji thank you, i must say ur answers or ur experience is vry gud to reply the threads of people like me....
10k is not a issue i will work one more month in seychelles before i put my papers here and for salary slip u made my day....thnks for ur advice....


----------



## anandlitesh

Hi All...

I have a query from my side and today i went for medicals here & they have checked everything but my BP was bit high at that time and doctor checked my BP twice and after that they have asked my get the report of ECO or ECG test of my heart from some specified lab.
Lab has done the testing and gave me a sealed envelop which i have handedover to Doctor...

After that Doctor has confirmed me, the reports are ok and he is going to upload them in 1-2 days time.

Will it effect my medical status or what are the chances to get refered......

Thanks .


----------



## prototype_nsx

anandlitesh said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I have a query from my side and today i went for medicals here & they have checked everything but my BP was bit high at that time and doctor checked my BP twice and after that they have asked my get the report of ECO or ECG test of my heart from some specified lab.
> Lab has done the testing and gave me a sealed envelop which i have handedover to Doctor...
> 
> After that Doctor has confirmed me, the reports are ok and he is going to upload them in 1-2 days time.
> 
> Will it effect my medical status or what are the chances to get refered......
> 
> Thanks .


please read here 
Meeting the Health Requirement


----------



## rkarthik1986

Got my grant today,,yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

Just got mail from my case offier...on cloud nine now...

Thank you everyone for all your support and most importantly your wishes


----------



## kakamaka

rkarthik1986 said:


> Got my grant today,,yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Just got mail from my case offier...on cloud nine now...
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support and most importantly your wishes


congrats...


----------



## kakamaka

rkarthik1986 said:


> Got my grant today,,yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Just got mail from my case offier...on cloud nine now...
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support and most importantly your wishes


congrats...


----------



## vovon

*pcc singapore*

does anybody know how can foreigners get singapore PCC.
thanks
vovon


----------



## amitarno24

:juggle::juggle:lane:lane:

The WAIT is OVER!!!!!!

RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL AT 5 AM TODAY!!!! 

:boxing::first:arty:arty:arty:arty::mod::drum::drum:


----------



## VVV

Congratulations rkarthik and amitarno!!!! All the very best!!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## VVV

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... Those who got grants, can you please tell us what will be deadline for the initial entry to australia... is it six months from the grant or within one year?


It's 12 months from the date of the PCC or Medicals, whichever is earlier....Occassionally, we have also seen people getting 12 months from the grant date...but usually it's the latter.


----------



## Badrika

rkarthik1986 said:


> Got my grant today,,yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Just got mail from my case offier...on cloud nine now...
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support and most importantly your wishes


Congrattsssss......!!!


----------



## Badrika

amitarno24 said:


> :juggle::juggle:lane:lane:
> 
> The WAIT is OVER!!!!!!
> 
> RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL AT 5 AM TODAY!!!!
> 
> :boxing::first:arty:arty:arty:arty::mod::drum::drum:


Congraattss....

Please let us know what are the employment proofs you submitted and how was the varification done??


----------



## slagozzz

rkarthik1986 said:


> Got my grant today,,yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Just got mail from my case offier...on cloud nine now...
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support and most importantly your wishes


How long you have till the first entry to australia.........


----------



## pretty11

rkarthik1986 said:


> Got my grant today,,yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Just got mail from my case offier...on cloud nine now...
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support and most importantly your wishes


Congrats rkarthik1986!!!!
i like that moment in cloud 9.. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
good luck on your move...

am still waiting for my grant :ranger::ranger:


----------



## pretty11

amitarno24 said:


> :juggle::juggle:lane:lane:
> 
> The WAIT is OVER!!!!!!
> 
> RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL AT 5 AM TODAY!!!!
> 
> :boxing::first:arty:arty:arty:arty::mod::drum::drum:


congrats amitarno24!!!

wow as early as 5AM.. i guess its one of ur best mornings EVERRRRR!!! 
its time to party :juggle::juggle::juggle:

good luck!!


----------



## sach_1213

amitarno24 said:


> :juggle::juggle:lane:lane:
> 
> The WAIT is OVER!!!!!!
> 
> RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL AT 5 AM TODAY!!!!
> 
> :boxing::first:arty:arty:arty:arty::mod::drum::drum:


Congrats


----------



## sach_1213

rkarthik1986 said:


> Got my grant today,,yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Just got mail from my case offier...on cloud nine now...
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support and most importantly your wishes


Congrats


----------



## rkarthik1986

slagozzz said:


> How long you have till the first entry to australia.........


Its till Dec 2012..I had done my medicals and PCC on Dec 2012


----------



## rkarthik1986

amitarno24 said:


> :juggle::juggle:lane:lane:
> 
> The WAIT is OVER!!!!!!
> 
> RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL AT 5 AM TODAY!!!!
> 
> :boxing::first:arty:arty:arty:arty::mod::drum::drum:


Hey even I got the mail around the same time (and we seem to have the same CO) 

Congrats on your grant and all the best on your move

Have a blast today..


----------



## abdulazeem

*CO Allocated*

CO allocated on 6 March from team34 applied on 15 Jan 13


----------



## timus17

rkarthik1986 said:


> Got my grant today,,yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Just got mail from my case offier...on cloud nine now...
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support and most importantly your wishes


Congo bro...


----------



## timus17

amitarno24 said:


> :juggle::juggle:lane:lane:
> 
> The WAIT is OVER!!!!!!
> 
> RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL AT 5 AM TODAY!!!!
> 
> :boxing::first:arty:arty:arty:arty::mod::drum::drum:



Congrats Amit.... Party time mate.. When are you travelling


----------



## bharatjain

*Status of docs changed to Received*

Status of all docs which I had uploaded has changed to Received today. Looks like CO has started working on my case.


----------



## Vinaybs

rkarthik1986 said:


> Got my grant today,,yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Just got mail from my case offier...on cloud nine now...
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support and most importantly your wishes


Congratulations ... worth the wait  :clap2:


----------



## joluwarrior

rkarthik1986 said:


> Got my grant today,,yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Just got mail from my case offier...on cloud nine now...
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your support and most importantly your wishes


Congratulations !!!
All the best for the journey ahead


----------



## joluwarrior

amitarno24 said:


> :juggle::juggle:lane:lane:
> 
> The WAIT is OVER!!!!!!
> 
> RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL AT 5 AM TODAY!!!!
> 
> :boxing::first:arty:arty:arty:arty::mod::drum::drum:


Congratulations !!!
All the best for the journey ahead


----------



## Vinaybs

amitarno24 said:


> :juggle::juggle:lane:lane:
> 
> The WAIT is OVER!!!!!!
> 
> RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL AT 5 AM TODAY!!!!
> 
> :boxing::first:arty:arty:arty:arty::mod::drum::drum:


Congratulations Amit!!... :clap2:lane:


----------



## Vinaybs

Seems like this week, all December applicants are getting preference. January applicants may have to wait for couple more weeks...  :ranger:


----------



## Baz1908

Finally got some email from the Case officer requesting for documents. I had already uploaded it but they could not download the documents it seems. waiting... for that golden email.....


----------



## joluwarrior

Vinaybs said:


> Seems like this week, all December applicants are getting preference. January applicants may have to wait for couple more weeks...  :ranger:


That would be logical as well. For December applicants, only a few documents would be left to be shown perhaps. Once they are in line, CO would be more than ready to give the grant.

This gives me an idea. Probably for pending December applicants, drafts are ready in CO's account for the grant mail


----------



## amitarno24

VVV said:


> Congratulations rkarthik and amitarno!!!! All the very best!!!! Enjoy!!


Thanks VVV!


----------



## amitarno24

Badrika said:


> Congraattss....
> 
> Please let us know what are the employment proofs you submitted and how was the varification done??


Thanks. I had submitted, Work Reference Letters which I used for ACS assessments, Offer Letters, Resignation Acceptance Letters, Salary Offers, Relieving Letter, Work Experience Letters from all companies, Form 16 and Payslips where Form 16 was available. I am not sure on the verification part. But to my knowledge no verification was done as I hasd provided them enough proofs.


----------



## amitarno24

pretty11 said:


> congrats amitarno24!!!
> 
> wow as early as 5AM.. i guess its one of ur best mornings EVERRRRR!!!
> its time to party :juggle::juggle::juggle:
> 
> good luck!!


Thanks Pretty!!!


----------



## amitarno24

rkarthik1986 said:


> Hey even I got the mail around the same time (and we seem to have the same CO)
> 
> Congrats on your grant and all the best on your move
> 
> Have a blast today..


Thanks and Congratulations to you also Buddy!!!:clap2:


----------



## amitarno24

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats


Thanks.


----------



## amitarno24

timus17 said:


> Congrats Amit.... Party time mate.. When are you travelling


Thanks Timus. My first trip is planned by Apr End. Hopefully I will have a job by then. My notice period here in India is 3 months and I have still not resigned.


----------



## amitarno24

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !!!
> All the best for the journey ahead


Thanks.


----------



## amitarno24

Vinaybs said:


> Congratulations Amit!!... :clap2:lane:


Thanks.


----------



## Immiseek

abdulazeem said:


> CO allocated on 6 March from team34 applied on 15 Jan 13


Congrats for CO allocation and all the best for speedy grant!


----------



## GermanNurse

Congrats to who got the golden Mail today!


----------



## lightningmcqueen

abdulazeem said:


> CO allocated on 6 March from team34 applied on 15 Jan 13


Hi abdulazeem! Congrats mate. Hope u have a speedy grant.:thumb:

Just few questions..

1. are you onshore or offshore applicant? (noticed you also provided PCC from AU)

2. also, were you required by your CO to provide further documents or was it just an info letter stating your application has already been assessed?


----------



## jayprabu

bharatjain said:


> Status of all docs which I had uploaded has changed to Received today. Looks like CO has started working on my case.


does it mean CO started working if the status is changed to 'Received'??


----------



## superm

amitarno24 said:


> Thanks and Congratulations to you also Buddy!!!:clap2:


Congrats Amit.. !! 
Partyyyy :clap2::clap2:


----------



## the_nuke

amitarno24 said:


> Thanks.


Congrats! 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## Nazir

Hi, 

Can anybody spread a light on this query that when you apply thro an agent, you can only check thro him abt the status of your app or is there any other way too? We've applied thro an agent and payment was deducted by the Australian government on 11th Jan after we submitted the prerequisites. So we take 11th Jan as our case submission date and now waiting for the CO to be assigned! But wait seems pretty long now  

We also checked with our agent and he said it's still too early to ask and we should wait for another week!


----------



## bharatjain

jayprabu said:


> does it mean CO started working if the status is changed to 'Received'??



Yeah the status changed 2.5 months after applying for my 190 visa, which makes me believe that they are working on the case


----------



## nagarjuna726

Baz1908 said:


> Finally got some email from the Case officer requesting for documents. I had already uploaded it but they could not download the documents it seems. waiting... for that golden email.....


That's a good sign, upload all the requested doc and wait for the wonderful grant mail  
I wish you good luck


----------



## jayprabu

mine was changed few weeks back. but no communication from CO yet


----------



## joluwarrior

Nazir said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody spread a light on this query that when you apply thro an agent, you can only check thro him abt the status of your app or is there any other way too? We've applied thro an agent and payment was deducted by the Australian government on 11th Jan after we submitted the prerequisites. So we take 11th Jan as our case submission date and now waiting for the CO to be assigned! But wait seems pretty long now
> 
> We also checked with our agent and he said it's still too early to ask and we should wait for another week!


Atleast see out the stipulated 10 weeks. Anyways considering 11th jan your application is in its 8th week. So check out a week or two more. Then you may take some action. 
I also submitted through agents. But not tracking anything through them yet. They are prompt in notifying me if anything happens. But I am observing and following the trends here in this forum.


----------



## CKMSM

*Ckmsm*

Hi All,

Finally, I got a good news to share with you guys. Today I received my grant letter which is unexpected ... offcource this much quicker!

I would like to thank each and every one of you who provided valuable information at every stage. I did not apply through any agent and my only source of information was this forum.

By the way, received a grant letter from Brisbane 33 team and they never contacted me.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS:05-10-12 261311 IELTS : 21-12-2012 | EOI Submitted/Invited :22-12-2012/07-01/2013 - 189:60Pts - Lodged :17-01-2013 - CO : Never Contact | Grant : 06 March


----------



## tenten

CKMSM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I got a good news to share with you guys. Today I received my grant letter which is unexpected ... offcource this much quicker!
> 
> I would like to thank each and every one of you who provided valuable information at every stage. I did not apply through any agent and my only source of information was this forum.
> 
> By the way, received a grant letter from Brisbane 33 team and they never contacted me.


Congratulations!


----------



## VVV

CKMSM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I got a good news to share with you guys. Today I received my grant letter which is unexpected ... offcource this much quicker!
> 
> I would like to thank each and every one of you who provided valuable information at every stage. I did not apply through any agent and my only source of information was this forum.
> 
> By the way, received a grant letter from Brisbane 33 team and they never contacted me.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS:05-10-12 261311 IELTS : 21-12-2012 | EOI Submitted/Invited :22-12-2012/07-01/2013 - 189:60Pts - Lodged :17-01-2013 - CO : Never Contact | Grant : 06 March


Congratz CKMSM...All the very best!


----------



## Gurpreethm

Hi All,
Its almost a month that my consultant courrier my docs to NSW SS, how I will get confirmation that they had recived my docs  
I am nervous.


----------



## rajesh.149

*Tracking Visa application*

Hello All,

Which is the correct page to track visa and/or also upload documents as and when the need arises to do so. I am doing through an agent and the agent has given me the link;

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa 

But I know if another link also as seen below .. can someone tell if the password for both these login credentials remain same (login-id seems to be TRN for both)

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app


----------



## tenten

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Which is the correct page to track visa and/or also upload documents as and when the need arises to do so. I am doing through an agent and the agent has given me the link;
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> But I know if another link also as seen below .. can someone tell if the password for both these login credentials remain same (login-id seems to be TRN for both)
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app


The top link does not require a password but I have *never* been able to use it because *'This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later*'

The other link works fine - you will need a password to access your application using it.


----------



## nagarjuna726

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Which is the correct page to track visa and/or also upload documents as and when the need arises to do so. I am doing through an agent and the agent has given me the link;
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> But I know if another link also as seen below .. can someone tell if the password for both these login credentials remain same (login-id seems to be TRN for both)
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app


I too applied through an agent and I've been tryin to check the status of my application using the first link ever since, and that link never worked for me. It always says "service temporarily not available".

With the other link that requires password, I guess u'd get the password once you lodged the visa and your agent has it. Agents won't give us the password for a simple fact that they don't want us to establish a direct communication with the CO. 

Don't be worried, most of the agents are professionals and they know how to deal with the applications. Anything you want to know about your application shoot an email to your agent.


----------



## Vinaybs

CKMSM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I got a good news to share with you guys. Today I received my grant letter which is unexpected ... offcource this much quicker!
> 
> I would like to thank each and every one of you who provided valuable information at every stage. I did not apply through any agent and my only source of information was this forum.
> 
> By the way, received a grant letter from Brisbane 33 team and they never contacted me.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS:05-10-12 261311 IELTS : 21-12-2012 | EOI Submitted/Invited :22-12-2012/07-01/2013 - 189:60Pts - Lodged :17-01-2013 - CO : Never Contact | Grant : 06 March



Hey congratulations dude ... that is real quick :clap2::clap2::clap2:
lets see if this week will bring any good news to us.


----------



## rajesh.149

nagarjuna726 said:


> I too applied through an agent and I've been tryin to check the status of my application using the first link ever since, and that link never worked for me. It always says "service temporarily not available".
> 
> With the other link that requires password, I guess u'd get the password once you lodged the visa and your agent has it. Agents won't give us the password for a simple fact that they don't want us to establish a direct communication with the CO.
> 
> Don't be worried, most of the agents are professionals and they know how to deal with the applications. Anything you want to know about your application shoot an email to your agent.




Well you know what Nagarjuna .. I felt the same that agents are professionals .. but when they missed out to put my EOI during the week of 11-15Feb and I was expecting the invite on 18-Feb ... but somehow they gave some odd reasons for not receiving invite on 18-Feb only to realise that the EOI was incomplete when I asked for login credentials. The EOI was then completed and submitted on 22-Feb. Now that I know they have lodged the visa .. I am not finding comfortable and need some transparency as to what docs CO may ask for and not delay things any further.


----------



## abdulazeem

lightningmcqueen said:


> Hi abdulazeem! Congrats mate. Hope u have a speedy grant.:thumb:
> 
> Just few questions..
> 
> 1. are you onshore or offshore applicant? (noticed you also provided PCC from AU)
> 
> 2. also, were you required by your CO to provide further documents or was it just an info letter stating your application has already been assessed?


I am offshore applicant and yes AU PCC is provided because i was there for 3 years in my past 

got an email from CO asking passport bio pages

Thanks
Abdul Azeem Mohammed


----------



## amitarno24

superm said:


> Congrats Amit.. !!
> Partyyyy :clap2::clap2:


Thanks superm!!!


----------



## amitarno24

the_nuke said:


> Congrats!
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


Thanks!!!


----------



## amitarno24

CKMSM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I got a good news to share with you guys. Today I received my grant letter which is unexpected ... offcource this much quicker!
> 
> I would like to thank each and every one of you who provided valuable information at every stage. I did not apply through any agent and my only source of information was this forum.
> 
> By the way, received a grant letter from Brisbane 33 team and they never contacted me.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS:05-10-12 261311 IELTS : 21-12-2012 | EOI Submitted/Invited :22-12-2012/07-01/2013 - 189:60Pts - Lodged :17-01-2013 - CO : Never Contact | Grant : 06 March


Congratulations!!!


----------



## tenten

amitarno24 said:


> Thanks superm!!!


Congratulations amitarno24. All the best.


----------



## Baz1908

nagarjuna726 said:


> I too applied through an agent and I've been tryin to check the status of my application using the first link ever since, and that link never worked for me. It always says "service temporarily not available".
> 
> With the other link that requires password, I guess u'd get the password once you lodged the visa and your agent has it. Agents won't give us the password for a simple fact that they don't want us to establish a direct communication with the CO.
> 
> Don't be worried, most of the agents are professionals and they know how to deal with the applications. Anything you want to know about your application shoot an email to your agent.


I have applied through an agent too. but i can check my application as i have the trn number and password. You cannot directly communicate to CO even if you have the number and pwd as there are no details of the CO in it. Infact i think you should ask your agent for the trn number and password


----------



## timus17

amitarno24 said:


> Thanks Timus. My first trip is planned by Apr End. Hopefully I will have a job by then. My notice period here in India is 3 months and I have still not resigned.


First trip you mean is for visa validation ?


----------



## VCK

Hello Folks,

I have been pretty much a silent reader on this forum. I have an update, CO was allocated on 28-Feb-2013 :clap2:. My overall dates look like

GSM 189 | 22-SEP -2012: IELTS (W8, R7, L7, S7.5) | 30-NOV-2012 ACS positive assessment 261313| 4-DEC-2012 EOI 65 points | 17-DEC-2012 Invite Received | 21-DEC-2012 Visa Application Lodged and ACK | 28-Feb-2013 CO Assigned - Brisbane 34 DC


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Hi guys

Today I received an email from my CO asking for more documents. 

Look like I'm not far away now.

Signature updated


----------



## joluwarrior

Stevo34Galway said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Today I received an email from my CO asking for more documents.
> 
> Look like I'm not far away now.
> 
> Signature updated


That's cool. CO allcoation leaped till 20th Jan as well.
Did you have any prior education or experience in Australia ?


----------



## joluwarrior

CKMSM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I got a good news to share with you guys. Today I received my grant letter which is unexpected ... offcource this much quicker!
> 
> I would like to thank each and every one of you who provided valuable information at every stage. I did not apply through any agent and my only source of information was this forum.
> 
> By the way, received a grant letter from Brisbane 33 team and they never contacted me.
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS:05-10-12 261311 IELTS : 21-12-2012 | EOI Submitted/Invited :22-12-2012/07-01/2013 - 189:60Pts - Lodged :17-01-2013 - CO : Never Contact | Grant : 06 March


Congratulations mate !!
I applied on 16th Jan. Let's hope am crawling up the ladder as well. See you on the other side of the wall soon


----------



## VCK

Hello Folks,

Is there any Singapore PR here who has gotten a PCC from SG police?


----------



## aussiehunter

CKMSM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I got a good news to share with you guys. Today I received my grant letter which is unexpected ... offcource this much quicker!
> 
> I would like to thank each and every one of you who provided valuable information at every stage. I did not apply through any agent and my only source of information was this forum.
> 
> By the way, received a grant letter from Brisbane 33 team and they never contacted me.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS:05-10-12 261311 IELTS : 21-12-2012 | EOI Submitted/Invited :22-12-2012/07-01/2013 - 189:60Pts - Lodged :17-01-2013 - CO : Never Contact | Grant : 06 March


Congrats lucky chap !!!
Njoi ur Grant and plan ahead...Goodluck to u..


----------



## civicblade

My wife's a Singapore PR and she has the PCC from Singapore Police but the certificate has New Zealand on the country it is meant for. 

Anyway I have submitted this PCC to DIAC as I want to get the PCC cleared as soon as possible. 

For Singapore PR or non-Singapore resident, Singapore Police require a letter from DIAC case officer with the reason for requesting for a PCC. If you do not have a case officer, you will not be able to request for PCC from Singapore Police. 



VCK said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Is there any Singapore PR here who has gotten a PCC from SG police?


----------



## nagarjuna726

rajesh.149 said:


> Well you know what Nagarjuna .. I felt the same that agents are professionals .. but when they missed out to put my EOI during the week of 11-15Feb and I was expecting the invite on 18-Feb ... but somehow they gave some odd reasons for not receiving invite on 18-Feb only to realise that the EOI was incomplete when I asked for login credentials. The EOI was then completed and submitted on 22-Feb. Now that I know they have lodged the visa .. I am not finding comfortable and need some transparency as to what docs CO may ask for and not delay things any further.


God!! That's a massive goof up. Not all the agents are good. I know a couple of friends who've got monumentally screwed by MARA approved agents. 
Nonetheless there are also agents who're very professjonal and dont do this kinda terrible mistakes. Keeping all these in mind I've applied through one of the best immigration layers in Sydney 
Demand your agent for the password, it'd sure be bothering to not being able to see the progress of our application specially when the agent has done sucha mistake. 
I hope nothing unusual should happen to your file . Good luck Rajesh.


----------



## nagarjuna726

Baz1908 said:


> I have applied through an agent too. but i can check my application as i have the trn number and password. You cannot directly communicate to CO even if you have the number and pwd as there are no details of the CO in it. Infact i think you should ask your agent for the trn number and password


Oh I asked him a couple of times. All he says is "we'll let you know without any delay once there is a CO allocated to your file or there's a communication from a CO. " :-(


----------



## rajesh.149

*Visa Lodged*

Hello,

My agent has lodged the application for Visa and looking at the receipt for the payment done, I had a query. In the receipt the field *'Application Type'* has this detail .. *Application for Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189,190,489)*

Does this mean we can apply for multiple subclass ? How is the application picked in such a case .. I mean the priority. I have asked the same question to my agent, but have not received any reply yet. Can someone who have applied for 189 confirm if my observation is correct and so the concern ?


----------



## rajesh.149

nagarjuna726 said:


> Oh I asked him a couple of times. All he says is "we'll let you know without any delay once there is a CO allocated to your file or there's a communication from a CO. " :-(


Same with me .. I think it is just that agents are feeling the heat that we are asking such questions which have been their trade secrets until now .. but then the agents should always be one step ahead rather than try and avoid our query.


----------



## timus17

Hey Guys...

I got a mail from CO today morning... Just saw it... It says as below

Hi XYZ,


Thank you for submitting the current employer reference .

I have reviewed your file. I received your Form 1023 to remove your parents from the application. I have since conferred with a manager and as your parents are over the age of 18, I am requesting that they write a letter to the department stating that they wish to withdraw from the application. On this letter, please include the File Reference Number (TRN) , full names and signatures of your parents.

Once I receive this, I will be able to look at finalising the application.


Kind regards,



Any suggestions ? and I think my CO works partime or She works in a very systematic way. She follows a schedule for checking mails everyday for a particular day of last week... But I must say CO is doing her job really well and helping out in every sense...


----------



## udda

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My agent has lodged the application for Visa and looking at the receipt for the payment done, I had a query. In the receipt the field *'Application Type'* has this detail .. *Application for Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189,190,489)*
> 
> Does this mean we can apply for multiple subclass ? How is the application picked in such a case .. I mean the priority. I have asked the same question to my agent, but have not received any reply yet. Can someone who have applied for 189 confirm if my observation is correct and so the concern ?


In my payment receipt also it shows as same as yours, but I applied for 189. I think its common. You don't have to worry and your application will be allocate based on priority level of visa type you applied.


----------



## nagarjuna726

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My agent has lodged the application for Visa and looking at the receipt for the payment done, I had a query. In the receipt the field 'Application Type' has this detail .. Application for Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189,190,489)
> 
> Does this mean we can apply for multiple subclass ? How is the application picked in such a case .. I mean the priority. I have asked the same question to my agent, but have not received any reply yet. Can someone who have applied for 189 confirm if my observation is correct and so the concern ?


My agent has done the same. He applied for both 189 and 190 on EOI. He applied for 189 since I got invitation for 189 and my NSW state sponsorship was still in processing. Later I asked him about 190 and he said that wouldn't matter since he has already lodged my PR on 189. 
I think we can drop in applications on multiple visa subclass for EOI buy only one visa subclass for PR.


----------



## Potturi

Stevo34Galway said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Today I received an email from my CO asking for more documents.
> 
> Look like I'm not far away now.
> 
> Signature updated


Are you an Onshore applicant or are you applying from Offshore ?


----------



## thumbsup

*quick question*

hello, one quick question guys - 

"has any of the applicant lived in the country apart from the usual country of primary applicant??"

what answer should be given in case of holiday vacation of around 1 week in some other country??

any inputs please.. I posted it on another thread as well, but kind of in a hurry as filing the visa at the moment.!


----------



## medso

sukhnav said:


> Congrats for grant ..... Cheers....


Thanks Sukhnav..


----------



## Baz1908

thumbsup said:


> hello, one quick question guys -
> 
> "has any of the applicant lived in the country apart from the usual country of primary applicant??"
> 
> what answer should be given in case of holiday vacation of around 1 week in some other country??
> 
> any inputs please.. I posted it on another thread as well, but kind of in a hurry as filing the visa at the moment.!



Just state the period of vacation and that you were on a visit thats all.


----------



## medso

amitarno24 said:


> :juggle::juggle:lane:lane:
> 
> The WAIT is OVER!!!!!!
> 
> RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL AT 5 AM TODAY!!!!
> 
> :boxing::first:arty:arty:arty:arty::mod::drum::drum:


Congrats amit...


----------



## joluwarrior

thumbsup said:


> hello, one quick question guys -
> 
> "has any of the applicant lived in the country apart from the usual country of primary applicant??"
> 
> what answer should be given in case of holiday vacation of around 1 week in some other country??
> 
> any inputs please.. I posted it on another thread as well, but kind of in a hurry as filing the visa at the moment.!


All your stints/stay abroad.
For holiday mention the country, start and end dates and purpose I.e. holiday/leisure.


----------



## thumbsup

joluwarrior said:


> All your stints/stay abroad.
> For holiday mention the country, start and end dates and purpose I.e. holiday/leisure.


Thanks all for the quick help. I finally lodged the application. I mentioned the details but without purpose. There was no field to put the purpose of the visit..

Anyway.. lets see.. Wait starts now. Hopefully Mid May 2013!  


Cheers.


----------



## thumbsup

Baz1908 said:


> Just state the period of vacation and that you were on a visit thats all.



Thanks mate.. finally lodged


----------



## amitarno24

medso said:


> Congrats amit...


Thanks medso!!!


----------



## CKMSM

*Ckmsm*



CKMSM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I got a good news to share with you guys. Today I received my grant letter which is unexpected ... offcource this much quicker!
> 
> I would like to thank each and every one of you who provided valuable information at every stage. I did not apply through any agent and my only source of information was this forum.
> 
> By the way, received a grant letter from Brisbane 33 team and they never contacted me.


Thanks a lot for all your wishes!!!
Wishing you all the speedy grants! Good luck guys!!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACS:05-10-12 261311 IELTS : 21-12-2012 | EOI Submitted/Invited :22-12-2012/07-01/2013 - 189:60Pts - Lodged :17-01-2013 - CO : Never Contact | Grant : 06 March


----------



## Aadilnaeem

Hi

I submitted 189 on 25 dec and today i got email from CO team 2 Adelaide requesting to submit form 80 for myself and my wife
In addition I have submitted form 1022 because my wife passport is changed but in the visa application summary file still its mentioned old passport.
Also how can i communicate to CO regarding the recent pregnancy happened last month after the application duission?


----------



## Stevo34Galway

joluwarrior said:


> That's cool. CO allcoation leaped till 20th Jan as well.
> Did you have any prior education or experience in Australia ?



No. Im still in Ireland. Flying out on March 24th


----------



## superm

CKMSM said:


> Thanks a lot for all your wishes!!!
> Wishing you all the speedy grants! Good luck guys!!!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS:05-10-12 261311 IELTS : 21-12-2012 | EOI Submitted/Invited :22-12-2012/07-01/2013 - 189:60Pts - Lodged :17-01-2013 - CO : Never Contact | Grant : 06 March


Congrats buddy!


----------



## Baz1908

Send the documents to the CO yesterday!!! waiting.... waiting... waiting....


----------



## kakamaka

Applied on 15 jan... I guess i have been allocated CO ?


----------



## lightningmcqueen

joluwarrior said:


> That's cool. CO allcoation leaped till 20th Jan as well.
> Did you have any prior education or experience in Australia ?


Now I'm beggining to feel like we're on this lottery, where our names are tossed on one big bowl, and we're waiting for our entries to be called.. eace:


----------



## kakamaka

lightningmcqueen said:


> Now I'm beggining to feel like we're on this lottery, where our names are tossed on one big bowl, and we're waiting for our entries to be called.. eace:


Yes , even i applied on the same day as you. We are now just waiting for the golden email.


----------



## mmangapati

Baz1908 said:


> I have applied through an agent too. but i can check my application as i have the trn number and password. You cannot directly communicate to CO even if you have the number and pwd as there are no details of the CO in it. Infact i think you should ask your agent for the trn number and password


I have also applied through agent and he gave trn and password and also CO contacted me directly and i only contacted CO for further process.
You need to tell your agent about CO communication when you are lodging visa.
I told him clearly i would prefer taking care of everything and all the time agent needs to verify all the email context and verification of docs.


----------



## pretty11

CKMSM said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I got a good news to share with you guys. Today I received my grant letter which is unexpected ... offcource this much quicker!
> 
> I would like to thank each and every one of you who provided valuable information at every stage. I did not apply through any agent and my only source of information was this forum.
> 
> By the way, received a grant letter from Brisbane 33 team and they never contacted me.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ACS:05-10-12 261311 IELTS : 21-12-2012 | EOI Submitted/Invited :22-12-2012/07-01/2013 - 189:60Pts - Lodged :17-01-2013 - CO : Never Contact | Grant : 06 March


congrats mate!

im from dec applicant and i have not received my golden grant yet..

hey ... i wanna make a wake up call for Team 7 wahehehe 

all the best CKMSM!!
:juggle::juggle:
:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Vinaybs

kakamaka said:


> Applied on 15 jan... I guess i have been allocated CO ?


What made you to think like tht? Any mails from CO???


----------



## CKMSM

*ckmsm*



pretty11 said:


> congrats mate!
> 
> im from dec applicant and i have not received my golden grant yet..
> 
> hey ... i wanna make a wake up call for Team 7 wahehehe
> 
> all the best CKMSM!!
> :juggle::juggle:
> :cheer2::cheer2:


Thank you Pretty.. You will get your grant soon


----------



## Nani

Hi everyone . I am new to this forum. I have applied for 189 visa on 17th of jan 2013 . Diac operator told me my file was assigned to CO on 4 th march. Till now I didn't receive any email from her. She is from team 34 Brisbane with initials L. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## zakisaleem18

*Case officer Allocated. Help required.*

Dear All

I have received communication from the Case Officer today at 7:08 AM indian time. I allocated team 2 Adelaide with CO initials RL. I am happy at the same time in a bit of a confusion for which I require your valuable inputs. 

I have been asked to provide FORM 80 for both wife and me though I have uploaded online a month back. 

My medicals have been Finalized which is good. But the case officer has provided the following comment for my Wife's Health evidence: 

*Evidence of Health
● Other (specify) I note that the main applicant's health is finalised. The secondary applicant's health has not been cleared at the time this letter has been sent.*

Can someone tell what this means as I am guessing that they haven't received yet but am in doubts if this means referred. I called the hospital to check but the concerned person told she will get back to me once she sees the database.

For time being I have mailed my FORM 80's and provided my wife's Medical Referral Letter and Medical Exam Receipt to the CO. Is the same need to be uploaded on the TRN account too as precaution.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## sam18

zakisaleem18 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have received communication from the Case Officer today at 7:08 AM indian time. I allocated team 2 Adelaide with CO initials RL. I am happy at the same time in a bit of a confusion for which I require your valuable inputs.
> 
> I have been asked to provide FORM 80 for both wife and me though I have uploaded online a month back.
> 
> My medicals have been Finalized which is good. But the case officer has provided the following comment for my Wife's Health evidence:
> 
> *Evidence of Health
> ● Other (specify) I note that the main applicant's health is finalised. The secondary applicant's health has not been cleared at the time this letter has been sent.*
> 
> Can someone tell what this means as I am guessing that they haven't received yet but am in doubts if this means referred. I called the hospital to check but the concerned person told she will get back to me once she sees the database.
> 
> For time being I have mailed my FORM 80's and provided my wife's Medical Referral Letter and Medical Exam Receipt to the CO. Is the same need to be uploaded on the TRN account too as precaution.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zaki


talk to DIAC and ask them about your wife's medical status. if they says its finalised then ask the operator what todo and whom to contact..


----------



## lightningmcqueen

Nani said:


> Hi everyone . I am new to this forum. I have applied for 189 visa on 17th of jan 2013 . Diac operator told me my file was assigned to CO on 4 th march. Till now I didn't receive any email from her. She is from team 34 Brisbane with initials L. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


Guess you'll be expecting a GRANT mail soon before this week ends. Heard from someone from this forum, in fact, from this tread just few pages back that have been granted a visa today without a glitch! He/she applied the same day as you did, and onshore applicant as well. Just flawless..


----------



## Mr Meh

bharatjain said:


> Yeah the status changed 2.5 months after applying for my 190 visa, which makes me believe that they are working on the case


My documents status have changed three months back except Form 80 and Medical but Yesterday ,I called DIAC ,They informed me that your case was allocated to officer just two days back,, So I am not sure about it


----------



## nagarjuna726

just just just just read the most wonderful mail of the year. 
got the grant mail just now. 
The whole last week i spent sleepless nights awaiting this wonderful mail.i cant find words to express my exact feelings right now. the first mail i received from CO is the Grant mail. No prior communication from CO.:bounce::rockon::rockon::rockon::violin::violin::bump2:


----------



## dldmaniac

nagarjuna726 said:


> just just just just read the most wonderful mail of the year.
> got the grant mail just now.
> The whole last week i spent sleepless nights awaiting this wonderful mail.i cant find words to express my exact feelings right now. the first mail i received from CO is the Grant mail. No prior communication from CO.:bounce::rockon::rockon::rockon::violin::violin::bump2:


That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## lightningmcqueen

nagarjuna726 said:


> just just just just read the most wonderful mail of the year.
> got the grant mail just now.
> The whole last week i spent sleepless nights awaiting this wonderful mail.i cant find words to express my exact feelings right now. the first mail i received from CO is the Grant mail. No prior communication from CO.:bounce::rockon::rockon::rockon::violin::violin::bump2:


Congrats! was going to ask what took your application so long to get a CO assigned, but boooommmm!! this good news came. Today's your lucky day mate!


----------



## joluwarrior

nagarjuna726 said:


> just just just just read the most wonderful mail of the year.
> got the grant mail just now.
> The whole last week i spent sleepless nights awaiting this wonderful mail.i cant find words to express my exact feelings right now. the first mail i received from CO is the Grant mail. No prior communication from CO.:bounce::rockon::rockon::rockon::violin::violin::bump2:


Congratulations mate !!
December applicants then succesfully inching to a close now. All the best for the journey ahead


----------



## zakisaleem18

Dear All


Further to my above response, I just logged into my TRN account and found that whatever docs the CO requested has status changed from required to requested with today's date. 

I did notice my medical link disappear on 05.03.2013 and my wife's medical link still appears. Again an other indication was that the status of the Health evidence for my wife is mentioned as "requested" which might indicate that the system has not received the Medical exam report.

Thanks SAM for your response, will take your suggestion into consideration. Any one else to throw more light if they have gotten similar response. 

Regards

Zaki


----------



## joluwarrior

Nani said:


> Hi everyone . I am new to this forum. I have applied for 189 visa on 17th of jan 2013 . Diac operator told me my file was assigned to CO on 4 th march. Till now I didn't receive any email from her. She is from team 34 Brisbane with initials L. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


Your profile says you are originally from Australia. Then why do you require a PR ?


----------



## zakisaleem18

Congrats nagarjuna... Have a blast and much deserved Grant.. Hope to keep in touch....

Regards

Zaki


----------



## mamunmaziz

Hi guys, I am waiting for CO. I got invitation for 189. I Lodge my application and documents on 13th February 2013.
Not yet completed my Med and PCC , 
Whether I should complete Medical for mine and for my family now or after asking from CO?
Could anyone suggest me?


----------



## Badrika

nagarjuna726 said:


> just just just just read the most wonderful mail of the year.
> got the grant mail just now.
> The whole last week i spent sleepless nights awaiting this wonderful mail.i cant find words to express my exact feelings right now. the first mail i received from CO is the Grant mail. No prior communication from CO.:bounce::rockon::rockon::rockon::violin::violin::bump2:


Congratts...Buddy.... !! Get reday to fly....lane:


----------



## lightningmcqueen

mamunmaziz said:


> Hi guys, I am waiting for CO. I got invitation for 189. I Lodge my application and documents on 13th February 2013.
> Not yet completed my Med and PCC ,
> Whether I should complete Medical for mine and for my family now or after asking from CO?
> Could anyone suggest me?


Go ahead with your PCC and Medicals. In fact, you should do this to speed up your application. Good luck and develop more patience on this waiting game.


----------



## joluwarrior

I have a query. Silly it might sound. But still would like to know the answer.

Why is the mail with the grant being referred to as Golden Mail ?


----------



## VVV

Congratz nagarjuna!!!! All the very best!!!! Enjoy your grant


----------



## ksheshkumar

nagarjuna726 said:


> just just just just read the most wonderful mail of the year.
> got the grant mail just now.
> The whole last week i spent sleepless nights awaiting this wonderful mail.i cant find words to express my exact feelings right now. the first mail i received from CO is the Grant mail. No prior communication from CO.:bounce::rockon::rockon::rockon::violin::violin::bump2:


Hey Congrat' sssss
Much deserved mail has finally came into ur inbox... 

enjoy ur day have blast!!!


----------



## udda

nagarjuna726 said:


> just just just just read the most wonderful mail of the year.
> got the grant mail just now.
> The whole last week i spent sleepless nights awaiting this wonderful mail.i cant find words to express my exact feelings right now. the first mail i received from CO is the Grant mail. No prior communication from CO.:bounce::rockon::rockon::rockon::violin::violin::bump2:


Nice to hear that nagarjuna... Happy for you... Congrats...


----------



## Baz1908

nagarjuna726 said:


> just just just just read the most wonderful mail of the year.
> got the grant mail just now.
> The whole last week i spent sleepless nights awaiting this wonderful mail.i cant find words to express my exact feelings right now. the first mail i received from CO is the Grant mail. No prior communication from CO.:bounce::rockon::rockon::rockon::violin::violin::bump2:




Hey congratulations! since you have got my hopes are raised. can u tell me which team ur co belongs and initials


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi,

I have applied under 189 on 2nd March 2013. Have uploaded all the degrees, mark sheet, all details of my employment including reference letters, offer letter, increment letters, payslips, form 16`s ...almost every thing i have. 

Apart from that i have also done with my abroad PCC and will get my indian PCC in 15 days time. My medicals are also done. 

So, looking at the trend, can i hope to get my grant by Apr end ?

Please suggest. Need to plan certain things accordingly. Please provide your inputs.


----------



## udda

mamunmaziz said:


> Hi guys, I am waiting for CO. I got invitation for 189. I Lodge my application and documents on 13th February 2013.
> Not yet completed my Med and PCC ,
> Whether I should complete Medical for mine and for my family now or after asking from CO?
> Could anyone suggest me?


I think its better to do meds and PCC now rather than waiting until CO asks, it will help to speed up your process, but keep in mind if you get the grant, you have to travel to Australia withing one year of the date of either PCC or Meds, which is the oldest.


----------



## joluwarrior

Stigmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied under 189 on 2nd March 2013. Have uploaded all the degrees, mark sheet, all details of my employment including reference letters, offer letter, increment letters, payslips, form 16`s ...almost every thing i have.
> 
> Apart from that i have also done with my abroad PCC and will get my indian PCC in 15 days time. My medicals are also done.
> 
> So, looking at the trend, can i hope to get my grant by Apr end ?
> 
> Please suggest. Need to plan certain things accordingly. Please provide your inputs.


April end looks dicey. Middle of May looks probable and by end of May looks quite possible.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

joluwarrior said:


> I have a query. Silly it might sound. But still would like to know the answer.
> 
> Why is the mail with the grant being referred to as Golden Mail ?


I guess, cause this whole waiting process is making us go nuts? :heh:


----------



## timus17

zakisaleem18 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have received communication from the Case Officer today at 7:08 AM indian time. I allocated team 2 Adelaide with CO initials RL. I am happy at the same time in a bit of a confusion for which I require your valuable inputs.
> 
> I have been asked to provide FORM 80 for both wife and me though I have uploaded online a month back.
> 
> My medicals have been Finalized which is good. But the case officer has provided the following comment for my Wife's Health evidence:
> 
> Evidence of Health
> ● Other (specify) I note that the main applicant's health is finalised. The secondary applicant's health has not been cleared at the time this letter has been sent.
> 
> Can someone tell what this means as I am guessing that they haven't received yet but am in doubts if this means referred. I called the hospital to check but the concerned person told she will get back to me once she sees the database.
> 
> For time being I have mailed my FORM 80's and provided my wife's Medical Referral Letter and Medical Exam Receipt to the CO. Is the same need to be uploaded on the TRN account too as precaution.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zaki


Ur wife's medical might be referred


----------



## timus17

nagarjuna726 said:


> just just just just read the most wonderful mail of the year.
> got the grant mail just now.
> The whole last week i spent sleepless nights awaiting this wonderful mail.i cant find words to express my exact feelings right now. the first mail i received from CO is the Grant mail. No prior communication from CO.:bounce::rockon::rockon::rockon::violin::violin::bump2:


Congrats.. Party time mate... When are u travelling?


----------



## Nani

lightningmcqueen said:


> Guess you'll be expecting a GRANT mail soon before this week ends. Heard from someone from this forum, in fact, from this tread just few pages back that have been granted a visa today without a glitch! He/she applied the same day as you did, and onshore applicant as well. Just flawless..


Thanks for ur reply. Frm ur signature I see tht u have applied earlier to me. I wish u would get ur *Golden* mail soon.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

Nani said:


> Thanks for ur reply. Frm ur signature I see tht u have applied earlier to me. I wish u would get ur *Golden* mail soon.


Thanks! I Sure hope so. :nod:


----------



## md1122

Hello,

I have lodged the application on 29th of December i did not get any acknowledgement email but i uploaded all the documents in evisa and also i can see the receipt and the application in PDF there.. but also until now i did not get any CO assigned yet.. is this normal ?

Thanks


----------



## GermanNurse

nagarjuna726 said:


> just just just just read the most wonderful mail of the year.
> got the grant mail just now.
> The whole last week i spent sleepless nights awaiting this wonderful mail.i cant find words to express my exact feelings right now. the first mail i received from CO is the Grant mail. No prior communication from CO.:bounce::rockon::rockon::rockon::violin::violin::bump2:



Congrats, Nagarjuna!! Happy for you !!


----------



## timus17

Today my parents document section disappeared from online evisa page... 

Good sign keeping in mind my case of removal of parents ?


----------



## lightningmcqueen

md1122 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged the application on 29th of December i did not get any acknowledgement email but i uploaded all the documents in evisa and also i can see the receipt and the application in PDF there.. but also until now i did not get any CO assigned yet.. is this normal ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi md1122! What does the status of your application in eVisa portal indicate?

How about on "Evidence of health"? is it "Received/Finalized"..


----------



## GermanNurse

lightningmcqueen said:


> Hi md1122! What does the status of your application in eVisa portal indicate?
> 
> How about on "Evidence of health"? is it "Received/Finalized"..



my health evidence status is still stated as recommended ... even that I went to the panel doc six weeks ago and they sent the results just one day later to Diac ...


----------



## md1122

lightningmcqueen said:


> Hi md1122! What does the status of your application in eVisa portal indicate?
> 
> How about on "Evidence of health"? is it "Received/Finalized"..


Hi lightningmcqueen,

The status of myapplication in eVisa states "In Progress"
I still did not do the Evidence of health and the Police Check...


----------



## tenten

md1122 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have lodged the application on 29th of December i did not get any acknowledgement email but i uploaded all the documents in evisa and also i can see the receipt and the application in PDF there.. but also until now i did not get any CO assigned yet.. is this normal ?
> 
> Thanks


Its about 10 weeks since you lodged application - so I would suggest you call DIAC and find out. I have reason to believe that you will hear that CO has already been allocated for you.

All the best.


----------



## Stigmatic

One of my PCC from South Africa, does not specify that it is for Australia PR. 

Will that be a problem with DIAC. They said they just have this format and they give PCC in the same format which only mentions my name, passport, date of birth and issue date.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

md1122 said:


> Hi lightningmcqueen,
> 
> The status of myapplication in eVisa states "In Progress"
> I still did not do the Evidence of health and the Police Check...


I think you need to do your Health exams and PCC right away as these are primary requirements prior to visa grant. That is, if you are in a hurry to get the GRANT. These days, it is not neccessary to wait for CO assignment before we can proceed with our MEDS and PCC.


----------



## joluwarrior

Stigmatic said:


> One of my PCC from South Africa, does not specify that it is for Australia PR.
> 
> Will that be a problem with DIAC. They said they just have this format and they give PCC in the same format which only mentions my name, passport, date of birth and issue date.


Does not matter. Even Kuwait's PCC document has no country mentioned. It just specifies "For Travelling Abroad".
And it has not created any problems yet as far as Australian PR is concerned.


----------



## joluwarrior

lightningmcqueen said:


> I think you need to do your Health exams and PCC right away as these are primary requirements prior to visa grant. That is, if you are in a hurry to get the GRANT. These days, it is not neccessary to wait for CO assignment before we can proceed with our MEDS and PCC.


i like the phrase "if you are in a hurry"


----------



## Vinaybs

nagarjuna726 said:


> just just just just read the most wonderful mail of the year.
> got the grant mail just now.
> The whole last week i spent sleepless nights awaiting this wonderful mail.i cant find words to express my exact feelings right now. the first mail i received from CO is the Grant mail. No prior communication from CO.:bounce::rockon::rockon::rockon::violin::violin::bump2:


Congratulations dude... i get your feelings... waiting is one of the toughest and hardest thing to do in life  ... all the best for your future dude., 
lane:lane:lane::clap2:


----------



## tenten

nagarjuna726 said:


> just just just just read the most wonderful mail of the year.
> got the grant mail just now.
> The whole last week i spent sleepless nights awaiting this wonderful mail.i cant find words to express my exact feelings right now. the first mail i received from CO is the Grant mail. No prior communication from CO.:bounce::rockon::rockon::rockon::violin::violin::bump2:


Congratulations to you. Now you can have a sleepless night for a whole different reason! Time to party!!


----------



## softwareengineer

Guys !!!!

Assigned CO today !!!

Check my signature...

I am kind of happy and entering another period of stress


----------



## joluwarrior

Got mail from agent half an hour back forwarding information that CO has asked for some docs.

CO's mail is dated March 05, so my CO allocation stands at March 05.
CO is of Team 33 Brisbane with initials DC.


----------



## nagarjuna726

lightningmcqueen said:


> Congrats! was going to ask what took your application so long to get a CO assigned, but boooommmm!! this good news came. Today's your lucky day mate!


yeah thats was pretty much a surprise for me. today is sure a lucky day for me. I hope you get your grant without any delays. ;-)


----------



## raaj

Stigmatic said:


> One of my PCC from South Africa, does not specify that it is for Australia PR.
> 
> Will that be a problem with DIAC. They said they just have this format and they give PCC in the same format which only mentions my name, passport, date of birth and issue date.


mine also says "Good to apply visa for south africa ".. doesn't matter.... 

it is required to check NO CRIMINAL ACTIVITIES OR CONVICTIONS... that's it


----------



## Master Bates

*Weird case*

Dear Expats,

I applied for 189 on 17th December and got ack on the same day.
I was informed that I had a co allocated on 15 Feb when I called a lady on the DIAC line.

On 17th, CO sent email saying tha she had started working on my application and in order to process further she asked me to resend 4 documents of my spouse; passport, functional english proof, form 80 and indian PCC. Nothing was requested from me, the main applicant. Anyway, all the requested documents were sent immediately.
On 21 Feb, the status to all the documents changed to received, for me and spouse, except for the 4 documents that were requested. 
On 22 Feb, all docs status was received.
Also, there is another weird thing next to some of my attached files:

Health, Evidence of	Medical Clearance	Medical Clearance	21/02/2013	BF
Travel Document	Passport	Passport	21/02/2013	BF


For my spouse:

Character, Evidence of	Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	26/02/2013	BF
Character, Evidence of	Overseas Police Clearance - National	Overseas Police Clearance - National	26/02/2013	BF

wtf is BF? Is it something to worry about? Should I re-upload those BF documents?

Not to forget, It has been a "received" status since 21 Feb. I submitted my spouse IELTS on 6th March, even though it was not required. The same day status changed to received. 

the case officer is not contacting me anymore and its taking longer to process, it seems.
I am all stressed out because they are not asking me for any other documents. What could be a guestimate timeframe until I hear back from her?

any help is really appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Master Bates

Repost: sorry a quick correct. thanks


Dear Expats,

I had applied for 189 on 17th December and received an ack on the same day.
I was informed that I had a co allocated on 15 Feb when I called a lady on the DIAC line.

On 17th, CO sent an email mentioning that she had started working on my application and in order to process further, she requested me to resend 4 documents of my spouse;- passport, functional english proof, form 80 and indian PCC. Nothing was requested from me, the main applicant. Anyway, all the requested documents were sent immediately.
On 21 Feb, the status to all the documents changed to received, for me and spouse, except for the 4 documents that were requested. 
On 22 Feb, all docs status was received.
Also, there is another weird thing next to some of my attached files:

Health, Evidence of	Medical Clearance	Medical Clearance	21/02/2013	BF
Travel Document	Passport	Passport	21/02/2013	BF


For my spouse:

Character, Evidence of	Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	26/02/2013	BF
Character, Evidence of	Overseas Police Clearance - National	Overseas Police Clearance - National	26/02/2013	BF

wtf is BF? Is it something to worry about? Should I re-upload those BF documents?

Not to forget, It has been a "received" status since 21 Feb. I submitted my spouse IELTS on 6th March, even though it was not required. The same day status changed to received. 

the case officer is not contacting me anymore and its taking longer to process, it seems. I contacted my bosses to check if the CO contacted them. none of them are contacted yet.
I am all stressed out because they are neither asking me for any other documents nor letting me know the real status. What could be a guestimate timeframe until I hear back from her?

any help is really appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## mamunmaziz

udda said:


> I think its better to do meds and PCC now rather than waiting until CO asks, it will help to speed up your process, but keep in mind if you get the grant, you have to travel to Australia withing one year of the date of either PCC or Meds, which is the oldest.


thanks a lot. I thinl I will do med soon.


----------



## ils2_fly

Master Bates said:


> Repost: sorry a quick correct. thanks
> 
> 
> Dear Expats,
> 
> I had applied for 189 on 17th December and received an ack on the same day.
> I was informed that I had a co allocated on 15 Feb when I called a lady on the DIAC line.
> 
> On 17th, CO sent an email mentioning that she had started working on my application and in order to process further, she requested me to resend 4 documents of my spouse;- passport, functional english proof, form 80 and indian PCC. Nothing was requested from me, the main applicant. Anyway, all the requested documents were sent immediately.
> On 21 Feb, the status to all the documents changed to received, for me and spouse, except for the 4 documents that were requested.
> On 22 Feb, all docs status was received.
> Also, there is another weird thing next to some of my attached files:
> 
> Health, Evidence of	Medical Clearance	Medical Clearance	21/02/2013	BF
> Travel Document	Passport	Passport	21/02/2013	BF
> 
> 
> For my spouse:
> 
> Character, Evidence of	Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	26/02/2013	BF
> Character, Evidence of	Overseas Police Clearance - National	Overseas Police Clearance - National	26/02/2013	BF
> 
> wtf is BF? Is it something to worry about? Should I re-upload those BF documents?
> 
> Not to forget, It has been a "received" status since 21 Feb. I submitted my spouse IELTS on 6th March, even though it was not required. The same day status changed to received.
> 
> the case officer is not contacting me anymore and its taking longer to process, it seems. I contacted my bosses to check if the CO contacted them. none of them are contacted yet.
> I am all stressed out because they are neither asking me for any other documents nor letting me know the real status. What could be a guestimate timeframe until I hear back from her?
> 
> any help is really appreciated.
> Thanks


Many a times I have read here BF means Brought Forward, means finalized and got the grant after that. So it's a matter of time to get your grant.....so just relax and be prepared to through a grand party. Cheers!


----------



## slagozzz

mamunmaziz said:


> thanks a lot. I thinl I will do med soon.


What is ur timeline? When did u apply? What is ur occupation?


----------



## Kevin_ind

mamunmaziz said:


> thanks a lot. I thinl I will do med soon.


I did my Med and PCC before CO was allocated. It will help you same time and last minute rush.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*189 Invite:2 Oct 2012 | Application Lodged: 28 Nov 2012 | Medical: 20 Dec 2012 | PCC: 25 Dec 2012 | CO: 30 Jan 2013 | Grant: 6 Feb 2013*


----------



## Master Bates

ils2_fly said:


> Many a times I have read here BF means Brought Forward, means finalized and got the grant after that. So it's a matter of time to get your grant.....so just relax and be prepared to through a grand party. Cheers!


Thanks. Phew! Such a relieve. I was worrying unnecessarily. 
Thank you.


----------



## golduniyamarket

Hello folks

any idea which period applications are now getting CO allocation ?

I filed on Jan 24 and ACK came on Jan 24


----------



## dldmaniac

golduniyamarket said:


> Hello folks
> 
> any idea which period applications are now getting CO allocation ?
> 
> I filed on Jan 24 and ACK came on Jan 24


I think the applicants who got their invites on Jan 7th are being processed now.

You can find more details from this spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE&usp=sharing


----------



## golduniyamarket

Thanks my friend dldmaniac ... I am bit stressed and getting confused with each day passing by..
I saw one of our friend got CO allocated where application was filled on Jan 25..whereas some are still pending before him..I am keeping my fingers crossed for CO allocation..lot of my things are riding on decision..


----------



## timus17

Master Bates said:


> Repost: sorry a quick correct. thanks
> 
> Dear Expats,
> 
> I had applied for 189 on 17th December and received an ack on the same day.
> I was informed that I had a co allocated on 15 Feb when I called a lady on the DIAC line.
> 
> On 17th, CO sent an email mentioning that she had started working on my application and in order to process further, she requested me to resend 4 documents of my spouse;- passport, functional english proof, form 80 and indian PCC. Nothing was requested from me, the main applicant. Anyway, all the requested documents were sent immediately.
> On 21 Feb, the status to all the documents changed to received, for me and spouse, except for the 4 documents that were requested.
> On 22 Feb, all docs status was received.
> Also, there is another weird thing next to some of my attached files:
> 
> Health, Evidence of	Medical Clearance	Medical Clearance	21/02/2013	BF
> Travel Document	Passport	Passport	21/02/2013	BF
> 
> For my spouse:
> 
> Character, Evidence of	Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	26/02/2013	BF
> Character, Evidence of	Overseas Police Clearance - National	Overseas Police Clearance - National	26/02/2013	BF
> 
> wtf is BF? Is it something to worry about? Should I re-upload those BF documents?
> 
> Not to forget, It has been a "received" status since 21 Feb. I submitted my spouse IELTS on 6th March, even though it was not required. The same day status changed to received.
> 
> the case officer is not contacting me anymore and its taking longer to process, it seems. I contacted my bosses to check if the CO contacted them. none of them are contacted yet.
> I am all stressed out because they are neither asking me for any other documents nor letting me know the real status. What could be a guestimate timeframe until I hear back from her?
> 
> any help is really appreciated.
> Thanks


Hey mate... Drop a mail to co... A pleasant mail... Asking for medical's status and if there is anything else you could help with...

Co might give u some info why it is stuck...


Even i am a dec 15th aaplicant... I am still waiting... No matter some of 20th jan applicants got grant.... ::

Which team nd co initial?


----------



## udda

dldmaniac said:


> I think the applicants who got their invites on Jan 7th are being processed now.
> 
> You can find more details from this spreadsheet
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE&usp=sharing


I am not sure about the reliability of the spread sheet any more, because many details were altered and even my details are inaccurate.


----------



## dldmaniac

udda said:


> I am not sure about the reliability of the spread sheet any more, because many details were altered and even my details are inaccurate.


Yea, I know. Someone has been messing around with it. But it gives you a general idea nevertheless


----------



## Vinaybs

Hey All,
My case is assigned with a CO atlast  to much of my relief.

They are asking for the following documents:
Evidence of Character
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment

Evidence of Employment History
Taxation documents for each year of employment claimed

Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
Academic Transcript

Will provide them this info and wait for my Grant letter


----------



## HannahSibson

Vinaybs said:


> Hey All,
> My case is assigned with a CO atlast  to much of my relief.
> 
> They are asking for the following documents:
> Evidence of Character
> Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> 
> Evidence of Employment History
> Taxation documents for each year of employment claimed
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
> Academic Transcript
> 
> Will provide them this info and wait for my Grant letter


Wow good news! When did u lodge?( sorry i am unable to see the timeline from the app)


----------



## harman.s

Hello my dear friends
Got my golden grant email today.
I applied on 14th Jan and got my CO allocated on 7th March and grant on 8th March..
I heartily thanks for all your support and posts on this forum and those who are waiting for there grants, wish them all the best..

Thanks


----------



## lightningmcqueen

harman.s said:


> Hello my dear friends
> Got my golden grant email today.
> I applied on 14th Jan and got my CO allocated on 7th March and grant on 8th March..
> I heartily thanks for all your support and posts on this forum and those who are waiting for there grants, wish them all the best..
> 
> Thanks


Congrats mate!


----------



## Vinaybs

harman.s said:


> Hello my dear friends
> Got my golden grant email today.
> I applied on 14th Jan and got my CO allocated on 7th March and grant on 8th March..
> I heartily thanks for all your support and posts on this forum and those who are waiting for there grants, wish them all the best..
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations buddy!! all the best. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## udda

harman.s said:


> Hello my dear friends
> Got my golden grant email today.
> I applied on 14th Jan and got my CO allocated on 7th March and grant on 8th March..
> I heartily thanks for all your support and posts on this forum and those who are waiting for there grants, wish them all the best..
> 
> Thanks


Many Congratulations....


----------



## sach_1213

harman.s said:


> Hello my dear friends
> Got my golden grant email today.
> I applied on 14th Jan and got my CO allocated on 7th March and grant on 8th March..
> I heartily thanks for all your support and posts on this forum and those who are waiting for there grants, wish them all the best..
> 
> Thanks


Congrats


----------



## Master Bates

timus17 said:


> Hey mate... Drop a mail to co... A pleasant mail... Asking for medical's status and if there is anything else you could help with...
> 
> Co might give u some info why it is stuck...
> 
> 
> Even i am a dec 15th aaplicant... I am still waiting... No matter some of 20th jan applicants got grant.... ::
> 
> Which team nd co initial?


thank you.

My agent wont do that and asked me to listen to coolio's gangsters paradise.
wtf?


----------



## ksheshkumar

harman.s said:


> Hello my dear friends
> Got my golden grant email today.
> I applied on 14th Jan and got my CO allocated on 7th March and grant on 8th March..
> I heartily thanks for all your support and posts on this forum and those who are waiting for there grants, wish them all the best..
> 
> Thanks


Congrat's


----------



## lightningmcqueen

harman.s said:


> Hello my dear friends
> Got my golden grant email today.
> I applied on 14th Jan and got my CO allocated on 7th March and grant on 8th March..
> I heartily thanks for all your support and posts on this forum and those who are waiting for there grants, wish them all the best..
> 
> Thanks


CO Team and Initials pls?


----------



## pretty11

harman.s said:


> Hello my dear friends
> Got my golden grant email today.
> I applied on 14th Jan and got my CO allocated on 7th March and grant on 8th March..
> I heartily thanks for all your support and posts on this forum and those who are waiting for there grants, wish them all the best..
> 
> Thanks


congrats dude!
that was so fast..
im from dec applicant and with CO already las t Feb 22,
submitted my docs last March 1 
but up to know no grant yet...

all the best on your journey... 
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## VVV

Congratz to harman.s and everyone with grants and COs...All the best!


----------



## pretty11

VVV said:


> Congratz to harman.s and everyone with grants and COs...All the best!


Hi VVV,

I read your timeline 
it says Feb 14 you had CO
And then March 1 you received your grant.

Did you receive acknowledgment after you submit your docs to CO?
Btw, when did you submit your docs to them?


----------



## superm

harman.s said:


> Hello my dear friends
> Got my golden grant email today.
> I applied on 14th Jan and got my CO allocated on 7th March and grant on 8th March..
> I heartily thanks for all your support and posts on this forum and those who are waiting for there grants, wish them all the best..
> 
> Thanks


Congrats! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkarthik1986

Congrats to everyone who got their grants..Things are moving really fast now..

All the best for people waiting for the golden mail


----------



## VVV

pretty11 said:


> Hi VVV,
> 
> I read your timeline
> it says Feb 14 you had CO
> And then March 1 you received your grant.
> 
> Did you receive acknowledgment after you submit your docs to CO?
> Btw, when did you submit your docs to them?


Hi pretty 

I lodged on Dec 17th and uploaded everything on the same day or day after. I never heard from a CO...So, I called DIAC during the last week of Feb and asked if I had a CO and they said "yes since the 14th of Feb". Hence, it's on my timeline...I got a direct grant and never had any communication from a CO. 

All the best to you as well!


----------



## dickjohn29

*Upload only Certified Documents ?*

Guys,

I have lodged my application on 22-feb and still awaiting CO assignment. However, I think it prudent to go ahead and upload the documents right away . 

Rookie question - do the uploaded documents need to be notarized (certified) or only the copies that we snail mail CO need to be notarized ? 

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## dldmaniac

dickjohn29 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 22-feb and still awaiting CO assignment. However, I think it prudent to go ahead and upload the documents right away .
> 
> Rookie question - do the uploaded documents need to be notarized (certified) or only the copies that we snail mail CO need to be notarized ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich


Dude..there is no need to snail mail your docs to the CO. That was long back when PR applications were paper based. 

All you need is to scan(color) your original docs and upload them.


----------



## VVV

dickjohn29 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 22-feb and still awaiting CO assignment. However, I think it prudent to go ahead and upload the documents right away .
> 
> Rookie question - do the uploaded documents need to be notarized (certified) or only the copies that we snail mail CO need to be notarized ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rich


If the docs are colour scans then no need to certify....Certification is only required for black & white copies...


----------



## joluwarrior

Vinaybs said:


> Hey All,
> My case is assigned with a CO atlast  to much of my relief.
> 
> They are asking for the following documents:
> Evidence of Character
> Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
> 
> Evidence of Employment History
> Taxation documents for each year of employment claimed
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
> Academic Transcript
> 
> Will provide them this info and wait for my Grant letter


That's good news ? Is yours team 33 ?


----------



## joluwarrior

harman.s said:


> Hello my dear friends
> Got my golden grant email today.
> I applied on 14th Jan and got my CO allocated on 7th March and grant on 8th March..
> I heartily thanks for all your support and posts on this forum and those who are waiting for there grants, wish them all the best..
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations buddy !!
That's a nice finish to your application. All the best going ahead


----------



## zakisaleem18

*Medicals*



tenten said:


> Congratulations to you. Now you can have a sleepless night for a whole different reason! Time to party!!


Hi TENTEN

Just happened to find that your medicals are referred to HOC sometime in Jan. If you dont mind do you know why it's been referred and if so have they asked you to undergo any other further tests. I got my CO assigned on 7-March-2013 and provided FORM 80 as requested. Further to this she has mentioned that my medicals are finalized.. PHEW.... and my wife's medicals are not yet cleared.

I checked with the Hospital and they mentioned that they havent uploaded hers as they are reconfirming something in her xray which I am now aware off as the concerned person informed me. In fact there is nothing serious and nothing to be worried off but the Doc is confused what to do. Her medicals are not yet uploaded by them.

I have asked for a second opinion as she is perfectly all right and there are no symptoms at all. Hoping all goes through or else extra 3 months of HELL....

Regards
Zaki


----------



## mamunmaziz

Hi,
In form 80, 
which one I should put tick as I got 189 subclass...
1.I am applying in Australia for: permanent residenship
or
2.I am applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a: Migrant.


Anoher thing-- will this form 80 be filled up for my partner also?


----------



## Immiseek

harman.s said:


> Hello my dear friends
> Got my golden grant email today.
> I applied on 14th Jan and got my CO allocated on 7th March and grant on 8th March..
> I heartily thanks for all your support and posts on this forum and those who are waiting for there grants, wish them all the best..
> 
> Thanks


That was pretty fast!
Congrats for your grant and all the best for your next move


----------



## mamunmaziz

slagozzz said:


> What is ur timeline? When did u apply? What is ur occupation?




Hi slagozzz,

My EOI: 28/1/2013
Invitaion: 4/2/2013
Lodge Application: 13/2/2013
Occupation: telecommunication Engineering (2633)


----------



## lightningmcqueen

pretty11 said:


> Hi VVV,
> 
> I read your timeline
> it says Feb 14 you had CO
> And then March 1 you received your grant.
> 
> Did you receive acknowledgment after you submit your docs to CO?
> Btw, when did you submit your docs to them?


Hi pretty11!

May I know ur CO team and initials pls?

Thanks.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

mamunmaziz said:


> Hi,
> In form 80,
> which one I should put tick as I got 189 subclass...
> 1.I am applying in Australia for: permanent residenship
> or
> 2.I am applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a: Migrant.
> 
> 
> Anoher thing-- will this form 80 be filled up for my partner also?


Hi mamunmaziz! we have the same field. 

1. tick in permanent residence
2. Form 80, when requested by CO, must be filled-out by applicants (primary/secondary) of 16 years and above.

you need not submit Form 80, only when your assigned CO asks for it. But you may prepare this ahead as there are 18 pages to fill-up, which could save you time when requested.


----------



## mamunmaziz

lightningmcqueen said:


> Hi mamunmaziz! we have the same field.
> 
> 1. tick in permanent residence
> 2. Form 80, when requested by CO, must be filled-out by applicants (primary/secondary) of 16 years and above.
> 
> you need not submit Form 80, only when your assigned CO asks for it. But you may prepare this ahead as there are 18 pages to fill-up, which could save you time when requested.




Many many hanks mcqueen......


----------



## tenten

udda said:


> I am not sure about the reliability of the spread sheet any more, because many details were altered and even my details are inaccurate.


I am with you there. I have had to correct my details on that spread sheet 3 times this week. I am sure its because of the manipulation of the data by users who end up corrupting it. Too many cooks spoil the broth.


----------



## tenten

harman.s said:


> Hello my dear friends
> Got my golden grant email today.
> I applied on 14th Jan and got my CO allocated on 7th March and grant on 8th March..
> I heartily thanks for all your support and posts on this forum and those who are waiting for there grants, wish them all the best..
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations to you! I can only imagine how you feel right now and wish to experience it for myself in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## tenten

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi TENTEN
> 
> Just happened to find that your medicals are referred to HOC sometime in Jan. If you dont mind do you know why it's been referred and if so have they asked you to undergo any other further tests. I got my CO assigned on 7-March-2013 and provided FORM 80 as requested. Further to this she has mentioned that my medicals are finalized.. PHEW.... and my wife's medicals are not yet cleared.
> 
> I checked with the Hospital and they mentioned that they havent uploaded hers as they are reconfirming something in her xray which I am now aware off as the concerned person informed me. In fact there is nothing serious and nothing to be worried off but the Doc is confused what to do. Her medicals are not yet uploaded by them.
> 
> I have asked for a second opinion as she is perfectly all right and there are no symptoms at all. Hoping all goes through or else extra 3 months of HELL....
> 
> Regards
> Zaki


To cut a long story short - I assumed my medicals were referred. This is because I received an email (in response to my query) from the embassy were my results were sent (paper based medicals) that mentioned 'your medicals have been referred to HOC'

However I am subscribing to a different school of thought. I believe (through the analysis of a fellow forum member) that the 'referral' mentioned by the embassy is not the same referral after results have been assessed. the embassy refers all medicals to HOC for assessment - who will in turn refer some medical through to MOC if there is need.

I have a CO allocated but the CO has not mentioned anything about the medicals or requested any documents yet. I have not asked either. 

So I do not have evidence to back my earlier assumption that my medicals were referred. It is a matter of time before I know for certain. If I do not hear from CO after 4 weeks - I will write to ask about medicals.

hope that helps.


----------



## xyls98

Hi Everyone,
I finaaaalllyyy got my GRANT LETTER yesterday
I would like to thank everyone in this forum ...... :clap2: for their support and best wishes...
I hope and pray a speedy grantlane: for everyone,who have applied and r waiting for their turn..


----------



## deepuz

congrats xyls............. good luck for your move..


----------



## indijane

udda said:


> I am not sure about the reliability of the spread sheet any more, because many details were altered and even my details are inaccurate.


I agree..don't understand why someone would muck around with my data on the sheet! have had to correct it twice already..


----------



## Vinaybs

HannahSibson said:


> Wow good news! When did u lodge?( sorry i am unable to see the timeline from the app)


i submitted on 11th Jan.


----------



## mmangapati

nagarjuna726 said:


> just just just just read the most wonderful mail of the year.
> got the grant mail just now.
> The whole last week i spent sleepless nights awaiting this wonderful mail.i cant find words to express my exact feelings right now. the first mail i received from CO is the Grant mail. No prior communication from CO.:bounce::rockon::rockon::rockon::violin::violin::bump2:


Congrats Nagarjuna!!


----------



## Vinaybs

joluwarrior said:


> That's good news ? Is yours team 33 ?


No.. it is adelaide team2.
Did CO ask any documents ???


----------



## Baz1908

Vinaybs said:


> No.. it is adelaide team2.
> Did CO ask any documents ???


its adelaide team 2 for me too. what is the initial of ur case officer


----------



## GermanNurse

harman.s said:


> Hello my dear friends
> Got my golden grant email today.
> I applied on 14th Jan and got my CO allocated on 7th March and grant on 8th March..
> I heartily thanks for all your support and posts on this forum and those who are waiting for there grants, wish them all the best..
> 
> Thanks


wowee thats speedy ! Congrats!!! :clap2:

Are you 189 or 190 applicant?


----------



## joluwarrior

Vinaybs said:


> No.. it is adelaide team2.
> Did CO ask any documents ???


Yes. CO asked for the following.

1. Meds evidence for PA and SA
2. Tax statements, payslips and ref. letter for current employer for PA
3. Evidence of relationship.


----------



## timus17

Congrats Harman... Enjoy the feeling of grant letter


----------



## GermanNurse

I just checked my dates on the google sheet and someone changed a few things ... that´s annoying ...


----------



## Vinaybs

joluwarrior said:


> Yes. CO asked for the following.
> 
> 1. Meds evidence for PA and SA
> 2. Tax statements, payslips and ref. letter for current employer for PA
> 3. Evidence of relationship.


okie ... all the best


----------



## jayprabu

I got my grant today 

Thank you all for the help and support.
Wish you all success with your Visa application and quick grant.


----------



## joluwarrior

Vinaybs said:


> okie ... all the best


Thanks !!
Expecting CO to have a look at them on Monday next week.


----------



## faazi_khan

xyls98 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I finaaaalllyyy got my GRANT LETTER yesterday
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum ...... :clap2: for their support and best wishes...
> I hope and pray a speedy grantlane: for everyone,who have applied and r waiting for their turn..


Congrats bro. Were ur medical referred ?


----------



## Helloss

Hi
Could you please explain what do PA and SA mean for meds ?


----------



## pretty11

lightningmcqueen said:


> Hi pretty11!
> 
> May I know ur CO team and initials pls?
> 
> Thanks.



hi lightningmcqueen,
its adelaide team 7 with initials LM..
do u have ur CO na?


----------



## joluwarrior

Helloss said:


> Hi
> Could you please explain what do PA and SA mean for meds ?


PA: Primary Applicant
SA: Secondary Applicant


----------



## Gurpreethm

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi All,
> Its almost a month that my consultant courrier my docs to NSW SS, how I will get confirmation that they had recived my docs
> I am nervous.


Pls help me


----------



## jayprabu

Gurpreethm said:


> Pls help me


NSW is currently processing early Dec applications.
You need to wait for sometime to receive your acknowledgement.
follow this thread to get an idea

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...104320-ielts-score-state-sponsorship-302.html


----------



## amit_7

Congrats xylus


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Hi guys. I would have had visa by now Im assuming, yet I added my partner as a de facto. I think her fee is approx 3000 dollars, as well as my approx 7000 dollars. Is this correct as I cant understand the jargon.


----------



## raghuraman

xyls98 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I finaaaalllyyy got my GRANT LETTER yesterday
> I would like to thank everyone in this forum ...... :clap2: for their support and best wishes...
> I hope and pray a speedy grantlane: for everyone,who have applied and r waiting for their turn..


Heartfelt wishes and happy for U..Cheers and Party time!! 

Kindly chk ur inbox, mailed U..thanks

Regards,
Raghu


----------



## raghuraman

jayprabu said:


> I got my grant today
> 
> Thank you all for the help and support.
> Wish you all success with your Visa application and quick grant.


Congrats!!! and Good Luck!!


----------



## tenten

Stevo34Galway said:


> Hi guys. I would have had visa by now Im assuming, yet I added my partner as a de facto. I think her fee is approx 3000 dollars, as well as my approx 7000 dollars. Is this correct as I cant understand the jargon.


Where are you getting these figures? AUD3000 and AUD7000?


----------



## harman.s

lightningmcqueen said:


> CO Team and Initials pls?


VL Team 33 brisbane


----------



## harman.s

GermanNurse said:


> wowee thats speedy ! Congrats!!! :clap2:
> 
> Are you 189 or 190 applicant?


Hello German Nurse
I have applied for 189 skilled visa


----------



## harman.s

GermanNurse said:


> wowee thats speedy ! Congrats!!! :clap2:
> 
> Are you 189 or 190 applicant?


Hi germannurse
I applied for 189 skilled independent visa


----------



## Badrika

harman.s said:


> Hello my dear friends
> Got my golden grant email today.
> I applied on 14th Jan and got my CO allocated on 7th March and grant on 8th March..
> I heartily thanks for all your support and posts on this forum and those who are waiting for there grants, wish them all the best..
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations on your great move....!!!!!!!


----------



## aussie456

From where I can check my online medical status. I want to know if my medicals are uploaded or not.Thanks in advance


----------



## Immiseek

nagarjuna726 said:


> just just just just read the most wonderful mail of the year.
> got the grant mail just now.
> The whole last week i spent sleepless nights awaiting this wonderful mail.i cant find words to express my exact feelings right now. the first mail i received from CO is the Grant mail. No prior communication from CO.:bounce::rockon::rockon::rockon::violin::violin::bump2:


There was a silence before that thunderous mail!
Congrats man and all the best for your next move


----------



## Immiseek

joluwarrior said:


> I have a query. Silly it might sound. But still would like to know the answer.
> 
> Why is the mail with the grant being referred to as Golden Mail ?


I have a couple of explanations. Choose the one you kie..

It authorizes you to enter Australia and mint Gold (remember Oz has many gold mines)
It ushers you into a golden era of your life.(It's another matter whether you can take advantage or not)


----------



## sudip63

tenten said:


> Where are you getting these figures? AUD3000 and AUD7000?


Now its around 4060


----------



## GermanNurse

harman.s said:


> Hello German Nurse
> I have applied for 189 skilled visa


Congrats again ... super speedy grant for you :clap2:


----------



## Janneeyrre

aussie456 said:


> From where I can check my online medical status. I want to know if my medicals are uploaded or not.Thanks in advance


you can check it with your case officer about the medical reports upload.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

pretty11 said:


> hi lightningmcqueen,
> its adelaide team 7 with initials LM..
> do u have ur CO na?


yes pretty, its Team 33 Brisbane, LZ

Wish you a speedy GRANT! zoooommmm!!


----------



## lightningmcqueen

harman.s said:


> VL Team 33 brisbane


Thanks! I've been assigned Team 33 as well. Goodluck on your next move mate. Wish you all the best. :yo:


----------



## aussiehunter

Hey Guys !!

Good news from me as well..

Got a mail from CO 8 March asking for some more documents...

Team 04 - GSM Adelaide.. 

Goodluck everyone for the next move.


----------



## pretty11

lightningmcqueen said:


> yes pretty, its Team 33 Brisbane, LZ
> 
> Wish you a speedy GRANT! zoooommmm!!


hi lightningmcqueen,
lucky you mate...
i think team 33 has been responding so fast..
go on and submit everything that is required by CO
let us know if you already have ur grant..

my grant?? im still waiting...
its been a week already since i submitted my docs to CO,,,
:ranger::ranger:


----------



## the_nuke

aussiehunter said:


> Hey Guys !!
> 
> Good news from me as well..
> 
> Got a mail from CO 8 March asking for some more documents...
> 
> Team 04 - GSM Adelaide..
> 
> Goodluck everyone for the next move.


Good news mate...CO initials? 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## pretty11

*Adelaide Team 7*

HI mates,

Is there anybody out there with CO from Adelaide Team 7?


----------



## aussiehunter

the_nuke said:


> Good news mate...CO initials?
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


CO Initials - VS

Anyone here with Team 04 - GSM Adelaide or with experience with this Team ??


----------



## joluwarrior

lightningmcqueen said:


> Thanks! I've been assigned Team 33 as well. Goodluck on your next move mate. Wish you all the best. :yo:


Team 33 Brisbane is up and running. Am having the same as well.


----------



## GermanNurse

Congrats, to all who´ve got CO assigned  
Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Citadel

aussiehunter said:


> CO Initials - VS
> 
> Anyone here with Team 04 - GSM Adelaide or with experience with this Team ??


Yup, me!  and another person named - makaveli2012


----------



## sameera207

VVV said:


> Guys, finally.....after what it seemed like a long long eternal never ending wait, i just got the GRANT! Thank you so very much for all the support and advice during my paranoid waiting period
> 
> I never heard from a CO and no additional docs such as form 80 was requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone who is awaiting the grant...All I can say is that IT WILL COME   Good Luck guys!


have been away for a while so just now only saw ur post. Congrats VVV.


----------



## gopes.poduri

*Received the Grant Letter*

Hi all,
Have received the grant letter on Friday evening AEST, but could not celebrate as I was working the whole night. But, luckily having a long weekend in Melbourne 

Please find below details -

Date of VISA lodgement : 23-Dec-2012
Visa sub class : 189
Nominated occupation : Analyst Programmer
Location : Melbourne
Applicants : My self, my wife and 5 months old son

Documents uploaded :
1) 4 Pay slips per year for all my 8 years of experience 
2) Tax returns for onsite and off shore
3) Offer letter, promotion letters, Letter from HR,
4) Reference letter (Used for ACS)
5) Bank statements for both onsite and offshore
6) Passport Bio for all the applicants ,
7) Birth certificate for all the applicants 
8) PCC and Medicals for me and my wife
9) IELTS for me and proof of spouse's English proficiency 

CO allocation : ~Feb 24th
CO Team : Team 34
Docs requested by CO : On 1-Mar-13, CO requested all the docs for my wife, though I uploaded them online. May be some issues in accessing them. Have shared the docs on 2nd March

Grant date : 8th March


No doubt, grant wouldn't have been possible without this forum (As I don't have any agent). In fact, I submitted my first EOI by claiming points for Australian study requirements. But, after seeing couple of posts on this forum, had cancelled my EOI and resubmitted again. From that time onwards, I am spending daily at least an hour on this forum, for my own benefit. 

Lastly, special thanks to Anne Christina, who personally reviewed my EOI 

All the best for all those who are waiting for CO allocation / grants.

Regards,
Gopes


----------



## mamunmaziz

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> Have received the grant letter on Friday evening AEST, but could not celebrate as I was working the whole night. But, luckily having a long weekend in Melbourne
> 
> Please find below details -
> 
> Date of VISA lodgement : 23-Dec-2012
> Visa sub class : 189
> Nominated occupation : Analyst Programmer
> Location : Melbourne
> Applicants : My self, my wife and 5 months old son
> 
> Documents uploaded :
> 1) 4 Pay slips per year for all my 8 years of experience
> 2) Tax returns for onsite and off shore
> 3) Offer letter, promotion letters, Letter from HR,
> 4) Reference letter (Used for ACS)
> 5) Bank statements for both onsite and offshore
> 6) Passport Bio for all the applicants ,
> 7) Birth certificate for all the applicants
> 8) PCC and Medicals for me and my wife
> 9) IELTS for me and proof of spouse's English proficiency
> 
> CO allocation : ~Feb 24th
> CO Team : Team 34
> Docs requested by CO : On 1-Mar-13, CO requested all the docs for my wife, though I uploaded them online. May be some issues in accessing them. Have shared the docs on 2nd March
> 
> Grant date : 8th March
> 
> 
> No doubt, grant wouldn't have been possible without this forum (As I don't have any agent). In fact, I submitted my first EOI by claiming points for Australian study requirements. But, after seeing couple of posts on this forum, had cancelled my EOI and resubmitted again. From that time onwards, I am spending daily at least an hour on this forum, for my own benefit.
> 
> Lastly, special thanks to Anne Christina, who personally reviewed my EOI
> 
> All the best for all those who are waiting for CO allocation / grants.
> 
> Regards,
> Gopes



congratulation


----------



## AnneChristina

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> Have received the grant letter on Friday evening AEST, but could not celebrate as I was working the whole night. But, luckily having a long weekend in Melbourne


Many congratulations Gopes :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## gopes.poduri

Thanks Anne


----------



## timus17

gopes.poduri said:


> Thanks Anne


Congrats gopes... Party time mate


----------



## karansuper

gopes.poduri said:


> Thanks Anne


Congrats gopes... I am also allocated CO from Team 34... Initial L

Doc req: 2 March
Doc Sub: 5 March

Now waiting... what was the initial of your CO?


----------



## Badrika

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> Have received the grant letter on Friday evening AEST, but could not celebrate as I was working the whole night. But, luckily having a long weekend in Melbourne
> 
> Please find below details -
> 
> Date of VISA lodgement : 23-Dec-2012
> Visa sub class : 189
> Nominated occupation : Analyst Programmer
> Location : Melbourne
> Applicants : My self, my wife and 5 months old son
> 
> Documents uploaded :
> 1) 4 Pay slips per year for all my 8 years of experience
> 2) Tax returns for onsite and off shore
> 3) Offer letter, promotion letters, Letter from HR,
> 4) Reference letter (Used for ACS)
> 5) Bank statements for both onsite and offshore
> 6) Passport Bio for all the applicants ,
> 7) Birth certificate for all the applicants
> 8) PCC and Medicals for me and my wife
> 9) IELTS for me and proof of spouse's English proficiency
> 
> CO allocation : ~Feb 24th
> CO Team : Team 34
> Docs requested by CO : On 1-Mar-13, CO requested all the docs for my wife, though I uploaded them online. May be some issues in accessing them. Have shared the docs on 2nd March
> 
> Grant date : 8th March
> 
> 
> No doubt, grant wouldn't have been possible without this forum (As I don't have any agent). In fact, I submitted my first EOI by claiming points for Australian study requirements. But, after seeing couple of posts on this forum, had cancelled my EOI and resubmitted again. From that time onwards, I am spending daily at least an hour on this forum, for my own benefit.
> 
> Lastly, special thanks to Anne Christina, who personally reviewed my EOI
> 
> All the best for all those who are waiting for CO allocation / grants.
> 
> Regards,
> Gopes


Congratttsss....!!!


----------



## gopes.poduri

Thank you Badrika and Karan.

Karan, my co initials are JC. Your grant is on its way. All the best


----------



## aussiehunter

AnneChristina said:


> Many congratulations Gopes :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Anne your a star performer for this Forum..
Cheers on your Grant mates...
Plan ahead!! Goodluck guys..


----------



## aussiehunter

Citadel said:


> Yup, me!  and another person named - makaveli2012


When did the CO get assigned for u??
Any further docs requested for your application? 
What's been the track record of this team ??anyone ???


----------



## Badrika

Is tomorrow an OZ holiday? (I heard from someone-not sure)

Then we cannot expect any news tomorrow!!!!!!:ranger:


----------



## dldmaniac

Badrika said:


> Is tomorrow an OZ holiday? (I heard from someone-not sure)
> 
> Then we cannot expect any news tomorrow!!!!!!:ranger:


Yep! Labour day in Victoria.


----------



## VVV

sameera207 said:


> have been away for a while so just now only saw ur post. Congrats VVV.


Hi Sameera, after a long time! Thanks for your wishes! Hope all the preparations are going well on your side! All the best for the move!lane:


----------



## VVV

Congratz gopes! All the best on your move


----------



## udda

Badrika said:


> Is tomorrow an OZ holiday? (I heard from someone-not sure)
> 
> Then we cannot expect any news tomorrow!!!!!!:ranger:


It only holiday in VIC, SA, TAS, and ACT. So Brisbane team will be working, but Adelaide Team will not.


----------



## ils2_fly

udda said:


> It only holiday in VIC, SA, TAS, and ACT. So Brisbane team will be working, but Adelaide Team will not.


Yes, tomorrow is regional holiday not national holiday in Australia


----------



## joluwarrior

udda said:


> It only holiday in VIC, SA, TAS, and ACT. So Brisbane team will be working, but Adelaide Team will not.


Well i'll be a tad selfish here 
My team is working tomorrow


----------



## Citadel

aussiehunter said:


> When did the CO get assigned for u??
> Any further docs requested for your application?
> What's been the track record of this team ??anyone ???


The CO has requested for a couple of docs...payslips, work experience and stuff...I was allocated on the 22nd of feb...the CO and the team are good...however the catch is that you'll have to wait for 28 days before the CO starts looking at your documents...


----------



## joluwarrior

Citadel said:


> The CO has requested for a couple of docs...payslips, work experience and stuff...I was allocated on the 22nd of feb...the CO and the team are good...however the catch is that you'll have to wait for 28 days before the CO starts looking at your documents...


Are you really sure 28 days is a mandated wait ?
As there have been instances where people have got the Grant on the next day after repying with requested documents.


----------



## gopes.poduri

In my case, CO requested for the additional docs on 1st of March. I have submitted the docs on 2nd and co responded with the Grant letter on 8th of March. 

I think 28 days is the maximum time that a co can take for reviewing the docs.


----------



## joluwarrior

gopes.poduri said:


> In my case, CO requested for the additional docs on 1st of March. I have submitted the docs on 2nd and co responded with the Grant letter on 8th of March.
> 
> I think 28 days is the maximum time that a co can take for reviewing the docs.


To my understanding, 28 days is the duration an applicant has for submitting documents requested by CO. CO's letter also mentioned the same.


----------



## saro

aussiehunter said:


> CO Initials - VS
> 
> Anyone here with Team 04 - GSM Adelaide or with experience with this Team ??


Hi Aussie hunter, 

Even i have the Same Initials Woo Woo welcome to the waiting period it is really testing period for all of us pl find below my timeline....

With regards
Saro


----------



## GermanNurse

Cross my fingers for all the people who got CO assigned recently ... wish you all a speedy grant!


----------



## amit26580

Hi All,

Guys...Got Grant Letter  Now have to search Job...Please direct me to links now what all steps needs to be perform after getting Grant like 

Making Entry to AU > Registration for Health or Bank A/C etc..what else that sort of...

Regards
Amit


----------



## joluwarrior

amit26580 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Guys...Got Grant Letter  Now have to search Job...Please direct me to links now what all steps needs to be perform after getting Grant like
> 
> Making Entry to AU > Registration for Health or Bank A/C etc..what else that sort of...
> 
> Regards
> Amit


check this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/81510-im-here-my-experience-so-far.html


----------



## Citadel

joluwarrior said:


> To my understanding, 28 days is the duration an applicant has for submitting documents requested by CO. CO's letter also mentioned the same.


I thought the same too...but in the 'request for information' PDF the CO has clearly mentioned that any documents submitted will be reviewed only after the time period (28 days) is over...so yup ...it's s mandatory waiting period....those that have got their grants within a few days after submitting their docs are lucky


----------



## joluwarrior

Citadel said:


> I thought the same too...but in the 'request for information' PDF the CO has clearly mentioned that any documents submitted will be reviewed only after the time period (28 days) is over...so yup ...it's s mandatory waiting period....those that have got their grants within a few days after submitting their docs are lucky


I am not able to understand where you foud this piece of information in the particular document you highlighted. In the same document given to me by CO, following is only mentioned with respect to "28 days".

_*Timeframe for response*
You must respond to this request(CO's request for more docs) within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter(email).

As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.

If you are unable to provide the requested information (such as medical results or police checks) within the timeframe specified above, for reasons beyond your control, please send us evidence (such as receipts) that you have applied to do so.

If we do not receive any response from you within the timeframe specified above, or if your response is unsatisfactory or incomplete, then in accordance with legislation, your application may be decided based on the available information._

If you are talking about the last paragraph, then it comes into question only if there is no response from applicant to the CO.


----------



## aussiehunter

saro said:


> Hi Aussie hunter,
> 
> Even i have the Same Initials Woo Woo welcome to the waiting period it is really testing period for all of us pl find below my timeline....
> 
> With regards
> Saro


Hey Saro,

I see that it's been a long time you had the CO assigned...

r u currently awaiting to submit some docs ?? or is everything complete at your end and you are waiting for the Golden email ??

The CO has asked me for some docs which I am hoping to complete this week. 

Goodluck with the wait pain  

Cheers


----------



## Citadel

joluwarrior said:


> I am not able to understand where you foud this piece of information in the particular document you highlighted. In the same document given to me by CO, following is only mentioned with respect to "28 days".
> 
> _*Timeframe for response*
> You must respond to this request(CO's request for more docs) within 28 days after you are taken to have received this letter(email).
> 
> As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.
> 
> If you are unable to provide the requested information (such as medical results or police checks) within the timeframe specified above, for reasons beyond your control, please send us evidence (such as receipts) that you have applied to do so.
> 
> If we do not receive any response from you within the timeframe specified above, or if your response is unsatisfactory or incomplete, then in accordance with legislation, your application may be decided based on the available information._
> 
> If you are talking about the last paragraph, then it comes into question only if there is no response from applicant to the CO.


The wordings are different in my document...I think it is CO specific...or team specific ...but yup, those assigned to the same CO will have to wait for 28 days till they hear anything...


----------



## Sama0310

Citadel said:


> The wordings are different in my document...I think it is CO specific...or team specific ...but yup, those assigned to the same CO will have to wait for 28 days till they hear anything...


Which team is your CO from??


----------



## Citadel

Sama0310 said:


> Which team is your CO from??


Team 4


----------



## devandroid

Got the CO allocation on 6 th march.(team 34 brisbane). We had a new child. need to add him in to our visa as well. Need your help guys.....
CO has requested some documents, may i know whether CO will ask for some more documents later, other than documents which CO has already requested?


----------



## tenten

devandroid said:


> Got the CO allocation on 6 th march.(team 34 brisbane). We had a new child. need to add him in to our visa as well. Need your help guys.....
> CO has requested some documents, may i know whether CO will ask for some more documents later, other than documents which CO has already requested?



Congratulations on the new addition to the family.

For your new child you will have to fill form 1022 - Notification Change in Circumstances and send to CO.

It is unlikey that CO will request other docs other than those already requested, but there is nothing in the book to stop them from doing so. To be on the safe side - just be ready to submit any of your docs should they be requested.


----------



## permutation

pretty11 said:


> HI mates,
> 
> Is there anybody out there with CO from Adelaide Team 7?


Yep, same team and co. Docs requested on 01.03, sent on 04.03. No news since.


----------



## sukhnav

saro said:


> Hi Aussie hunter,
> 
> Even i have the Same Initials Woo Woo welcome to the waiting period it is really testing period for all of us pl find below my timeline....
> 
> With regards
> Saro


Hi, I am also assigned with the same CO...


----------



## Badrika

devandroid said:


> Got the CO allocation on 6 th march.(team 34 brisbane). We had a new child. need to add him in to our visa as well. Need your help guys.....
> CO has requested some documents, may i know whether CO will ask for some more documents later, other than documents which CO has already requested?


It's better if you can prepare a english translation of the birth certificate and a photograph of the baby.

Usually those are the only things you need to add for a baby.
Sometimes they will ask from new form 80 with details of the baby.


----------



## pretty11

permutation said:


> Yep, same team and co. Docs requested on 01.03, sent on 04.03. No news since.


hi permutation,

its nice to hear there is someone like you whom i can sympathize with  
perhaps there is nothing we can do but to WAIT...
lets just update each other once the golden mail arrives..
all d best 

AJA AJA!!!


----------



## clarke

I'm still waiting to get assigned by a CO . Any guess guys  ? . By the way, How I know whether I'm assigned to a CO ? . I didn't do the medicals yet. Waiting for CO's to be asked from me


----------



## pretty11

clarke said:


> I'm still waiting to get assigned by a CO . Any guess guys  ? . By the way, How I know whether I'm assigned to a CO ? . I didn't do the medicals yet. Waiting for CO's to be asked from me


hi clarke,

you will be receiving an email from CO requesting for more informations -- supporting docs from you such as payslips, tax doc, employment contracts, form 80 etc depending on their needs.

i think you can have your meds arranged as early as now,, 
there is a referral link from your TRN i guess (which popped out from my TRN)
i did my meds and PCC last dec and january respectively even w/o CO yet
this will save you time once CO has been allocated

hope this one helps.. goodluck dude!


----------



## clarke

pretty11 said:


> hi clarke,
> 
> you will be receiving an email from CO requesting for more informations -- supporting docs from you such as payslips, tax doc, employment contracts, form 80 etc depending on their needs.
> 
> i think you can have your meds arranged as early as now,,
> there is a referral link from your TRN i guess (which popped out from my TRN)
> i did my meds and PCC last dec and january respectively even w/o CO yet
> this will save you time once CO has been allocated
> 
> hope this one helps.. goodluck dude!


Thanks mate


----------



## civicblade

Hi devandroid, 

I am in the same situation. We welcomed our first child in the middle of Feb 2013. I received invitation acknowledged in Jan 2013. Our application has only two applicants, me and my wife. 

I submitted (pdf) Form 1022 to eVisa system as soon as I got my son's passport and I have been waiting since. 

My son did his medical examinations but according to the clinic, they cannot send the results because our TRN number has only two applicants.

I am waiting for a CO to be assigned to our case and hopefully the CO can add our son to our application as soon possible so that we can submit the health check results (the last pending document). 

Good luck for your CO assignment and application. 



devandroid said:


> Got the CO allocation on 6 th march.(team 34 brisbane). We had a new child. need to add him in to our visa as well. Need your help guys.....
> CO has requested some documents, may i know whether CO will ask for some more documents later, other than documents which CO has already requested?


----------



## VVV

Congratz devandroid on the new addition to your family. All the best!


----------



## Nazir

Hi,

Is there any telecom engineer here? Who either got the grant or CO or still in the waiting queue?

Regards


----------



## Nazir

Another thing I'm also looking for information regrding

1. child expenses there in Australia mainly in Sydney or Melbourne. 
2. Does govt support with some funds for the child?
3. Any bank who does have overseas branch preferably in Singapore

Appreciate your help 
Regards


----------



## saro

aussiehunter said:


> Hey Saro,
> 
> I see that it's been a long time you had the CO assigned...
> 
> r u currently awaiting to submit some docs ?? or is everything complete at your end and you are waiting for the Golden email ??
> 
> The CO has asked me for some docs which I am hoping to complete this week.
> 
> Goodluck with the wait pain
> 
> Cheers


Hi

Yes the CO requestesd some docs and MEDS and i have fwd the same with in 1 week time and completed my meds on 02nd MAR. Anxiously waiting ...
especially the time is killing me!!!!.....

With regards
Saro


----------



## Gurpreethm

jayprabu said:


> NSW is currently processing early Dec applications.
> You need to wait for sometime to receive your acknowledgement.
> follow this thread to get an idea
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/104320-ielts-score-state-sponsorship-302.html


Thanks Jay for ur input but just small confusion, how to I get to know that they have revived my docs?


----------



## think_tomorrow

Hi everyone
Would you please suggest me? What I'm supposed to do.

I have applied visa 190(Vic ss) on 20th January 2013 and I haven't been contacted by co. Its been 7 weeks.

Anybody has any idea?


----------



## timus17

Hello All,





:first::first::first::first:

:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:

First of all, above smiley's are for all(First prize winner ) the wonderful people out here... Many Many thanks to :

shel(moderator), anj1976(moderator), findraj (come on man, Everyone of us is waiting for your good news), Superm, ghostride, Annechristina, Sandeep1a1, VVV, tenten, aussiehunter, Janneeyrre, permutation, 


Thanks To everyone else who have been helping me and helping people like me from all over the world on this forum....



Now comes the second prize winner... :second::second::second::second:

eace:eace:eace:eace:

I got the grant Letter today.. Team brisbane.. CO : AM Team 34



Now Five more important wishes

1. Want to meet everyone of you in Oz...
2. Want a Good Job 
3. Want my Sis and Bro in law to get there grant soon
4. Want to bring my would be here with Spouse visa later this year
5. After 2 years of waiting, Want to apply for my parents visa...


Tips for others
1. Do not go for a migration agent, You can do it on your own if me and other can do it
2. Patience.... Is the key
3. Doc should be proper.. that would give you hassle free grant letter...


----------



## joluwarrior

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> :first::first::first::first:
> 
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:
> 
> First of all, above smiley's are for all(First prize winner ) the wonderful people out here... Many Many thanks to :
> 
> shel(moderator), anj1976(moderator), findraj (come on man, Everyone of us is waiting for your good news), Superm, ghostride, Annechristina, Sandeep1a1, VVV, tenten, aussiehunter, Janneeyrre, permutation,
> 
> 
> Thanks To everyone else who have been helping me and helping people like me from all over the world on this forum....
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the second prize winner... :second::second::second::second:
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> I got the grant Letter today.. Team brisbane.. CO : AM Team 34
> 
> 
> 
> Now Five more important wishes
> 
> 1. Want to meet everyone of you in Oz...
> 2. Want a Good Job
> 3. Want my Sis and Bro in law to get there grant soon
> 4. Want to bring my would be here with Spouse visa later this year
> 5. After 2 years of waiting, Want to apply for my parents visa...
> 
> 
> Tips for others
> 1. Do not go for a migration agent, You can do it on your own if me and other can do it
> 2. Patience.... Is the key
> 3. Doc should be proper.. that would give you hassle free grant letter...


Congratulations buddy  :clap2:
Team Brisbane is racking up the Grants on this regional holiday.
All the best for your move


----------



## ils2_fly

Many Congratulations on your grant Timus!


----------



## timus17

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations buddy  :clap2:
> Team Brisbane is racking up the Grants on this regional holiday.
> All the best for your move



Thanks Joluwarrior...

Yeah Brisbane team is working today... I saw somebody posted that it is not a holiday in brisbane


----------



## Guest

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :first::first::first::first:
> 
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:
> 
> First of all, above smiley's are for all(First prize winner ) the wonderful people out here... Many Many thanks to :
> 
> shel(moderator), anj1976(moderator), findraj (come on man, Everyone of us is waiting for your good news), Superm, ghostride, Annechristina, Sandeep1a1, VVV, tenten, aussiehunter, Janneeyrre, permutation,
> 
> 
> Thanks To everyone else who have been helping me and helping people like me from all over the world on this forum....
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the second prize winner... :second::second::second::second:
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> I got the grant Letter today.. Team brisbane.. CO : AM Team 34
> 
> 
> 
> Now Five more important wishes
> 
> 1. Want to meet everyone of you in Oz...
> 2. Want a Good Job
> 3. Want my Sis and Bro in law to get there grant soon
> 4. Want to bring my would be here with Spouse visa later this year
> 5. After 2 years of waiting, Want to apply for my parents visa...
> 
> 
> Tips for others
> 1. Do not go for a migration agent, You can do it on your own if me and other can do it
> 2. Patience.... Is the key
> 3. Doc should be proper.. that would give you hassle free grant letter...


Congrats Man. I guess I also have the same CO. She asked for Form 80 today.


----------



## timus17

ils2_fly said:


> Many Congratulations on your grant Timus!


Thanks ils2_fly...


----------



## jayprabu

Gurpreethm said:


> Thanks Jay for ur input but just small confusion, how to I get to know that they have revived my docs?


track your courier.
I did so to confirm it was received by someone in the office.


----------



## joluwarrior

timus17 said:


> Thanks Joluwarrior...
> 
> Yeah Brisbane team is working today... I saw somebody posted that it is not a holiday in brisbane


So now your May departure is on I suppose


----------



## timus17

Amit83 said:


> Congrats Man. I guess I also have the same CO. She asked for Form 80 today.



Thanks buddy....  I wish some more grants to flow in from brisbane today... This will free up CO for others...


----------



## ksheshkumar

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :first::first::first::first:
> 
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:
> 
> First of all, above smiley's are for all(First prize winner ) the wonderful people out here... Many Many thanks to :
> 
> shel(moderator), anj1976(moderator), findraj (come on man, Everyone of us is waiting for your good news), Superm, ghostride, Annechristina, Sandeep1a1, VVV, tenten, aussiehunter, Janneeyrre, permutation,
> 
> 
> Thanks To everyone else who have been helping me and helping people like me from all over the world on this forum....
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the second prize winner... :second::second::second::second:
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> I got the grant Letter today.. Team brisbane.. CO : AM Team 34
> 
> 
> 
> Now Five more important wishes
> 
> 1. Want to meet everyone of you in Oz...
> 2. Want a Good Job
> 3. Want my Sis and Bro in law to get there grant soon
> 4. Want to bring my would be here with Spouse visa later this year
> 5. After 2 years of waiting, Want to apply for my parents visa...
> 
> 
> Tips for others
> 1. Do not go for a migration agent, You can do it on your own if me and other can do it
> 2. Patience.... Is the key
> 3. Doc should be proper.. that would give you hassle free grant letter...




Congrat's


----------



## Gurpreethm

jayprabu said:


> track your courier.
> I did so to confirm it was received by someone in the office.


I had done this through consultant and they are confirming that my docs gets received lets hope for the best


----------



## apurvwalia

Hi does anyone know how long it takes to be contacted by a CO ?


----------



## burge

thanks to everyone here, your inputs have been invaluable. i applied on january 16 and got acknowledgement on the same day. I am yet to be contacted by a CO. however, i noticed something on my e-visa page. this link "complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" just came appeared.
has this happened to anyone? i found it is form 80 but i have already uploaded form 80.
why is this happening? what should i do
thanks for your responses.


----------



## sukhnav

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> :first::first::first::first:
> 
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:
> 
> First of all, above smiley's are for all(First prize winner ) the wonderful people out here... Many Many thanks to :
> 
> shel(moderator), anj1976(moderator), findraj (come on man, Everyone of us is waiting for your good news), Superm, ghostride, Annechristina, Sandeep1a1, VVV, tenten, aussiehunter, Janneeyrre, permutation,
> 
> Thanks To everyone else who have been helping me and helping people like me from all over the world on this forum....
> 
> Now comes the second prize winner... :second::second::second::second:
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> I got the grant Letter today.. Team brisbane.. CO : AM Team 34
> 
> Now Five more important wishes
> 
> 1. Want to meet everyone of you in Oz...
> 2. Want a Good Job
> 3. Want my Sis and Bro in law to get there grant soon
> 4. Want to bring my would be here with Spouse visa later this year
> 5. After 2 years of waiting, Want to apply for my parents visa...
> 
> Tips for others
> 1. Do not go for a migration agent, You can do it on your own if me and other can do it
> 2. Patience.... Is the key
> 3. Doc should be proper.. that would give you hassle free grant letter...


Congrats for your grant..... Wish u a great success ahead.....


----------



## timus17

joluwarrior said:


> So now your May departure is on I suppose


Yes .... Definitely... I wud be booking up tickets in 2-3 days


----------



## tenten

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :first::first::first::first:
> 
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:
> 
> First of all, above smiley's are for all(First prize winner ) the wonderful people out here... Many Many thanks to :
> 
> shel(moderator), anj1976(moderator), findraj (come on man, Everyone of us is waiting for your good news), Superm, ghostride, Annechristina, Sandeep1a1, VVV, tenten, aussiehunter, Janneeyrre, permutation,
> 
> 
> Thanks To everyone else who have been helping me and helping people like me from all over the world on this forum....
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the second prize winner... :second::second::second::second:
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> I got the grant Letter today.. Team brisbane.. CO : AM Team 34
> 
> 
> 
> Now Five more important wishes
> 
> 1. Want to meet everyone of you in Oz...
> 2. Want a Good Job
> 3. Want my Sis and Bro in law to get there grant soon
> 4. Want to bring my would be here with Spouse visa later this year
> 5. After 2 years of waiting, Want to apply for my parents visa...
> 
> 
> Tips for others
> 1. Do not go for a migration agent, You can do it on your own if me and other can do it
> 2. Patience.... Is the key
> 3. Doc should be proper.. that would give you hassle free grant letter...


Heartiest congratulations for you timus17. Wishing your 5 wishes do come true!


----------



## tenten

burge said:


> thanks to everyone here, your inputs have been invaluable. i applied on january 16 and got acknowledgement on the same day. I am yet to be contacted by a CO. however, i noticed something on my e-visa page. this link "complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" just came appeared.
> has this happened to anyone? i found it is form 80 but i have already uploaded form 80.
> why is this happening? what should i do
> thanks for your responses.


If you have already uploaded form 80 then you are sorted. Just wait for CO.


----------



## Badrika

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :first::first::first::first:
> 
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:
> 
> First of all, above smiley's are for all(First prize winner ) the wonderful people out here... Many Many thanks to :
> 
> shel(moderator), anj1976(moderator), findraj (come on man, Everyone of us is waiting for your good news), Superm, ghostride, Annechristina, Sandeep1a1, VVV, tenten, aussiehunter, Janneeyrre, permutation,
> 
> 
> Thanks To everyone else who have been helping me and helping people like me from all over the world on this forum....
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the second prize winner... :second::second::second::second:
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> I got the grant Letter today.. Team brisbane.. CO : AM Team 34
> 
> 
> 
> Now Five more important wishes
> 
> 1. Want to meet everyone of you in Oz...
> 2. Want a Good Job
> 3. Want my Sis and Bro in law to get there grant soon
> 4. Want to bring my would be here with Spouse visa later this year
> 5. After 2 years of waiting, Want to apply for my parents visa...
> 
> 
> Tips for others
> 1. Do not go for a migration agent, You can do it on your own if me and other can do it
> 2. Patience.... Is the key
> 3. Doc should be proper.. that would give you hassle free grant letter...


Congratttsss....Wish you good luck!!!


----------



## michelle1980

*Please come soon Golden Mail*

Hi All

Were waiting for golden mail too checking this thread daily, we lodged our visa on the 22nd January and PCC 12/02/2013 and Medical 01/02/13 all submitted via our agent. 

We dont want to keep pesturing our agent to see if we have a CO but can we phone the DIAC ?? anybody else around our time line ? I have noticed alot of CO assigned via brisbane, Adalaide etc... were looking to move to Sydney. 




189 subclass visa = lodged visa 22/01/13 = Medical 01/02/13 = PCC 12/02/13 :ranger:


----------



## timus17

ksheshkumar said:


> Congrat's


Thanks buddy


----------



## timus17

sukhnav said:


> Congrats for your grant..... Wish u a great success ahead.....


Thanks sukhnav


----------



## timus17

tenten said:


> Heartiest congratulations for you timus17. Wishing your 5 wishes do come true!


Thanks mate... One of the wish is to meet u guys


----------



## timus17

Badrika said:


> Congratttsss....Wish you good luck!!!


Thanks badrika


----------



## VVV

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :first::first::first::first:
> 
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:
> 
> First of all, above smiley's are for all(First prize winner ) the wonderful people out here... Many Many thanks to :
> 
> shel(moderator), anj1976(moderator), findraj (come on man, Everyone of us is waiting for your good news), Superm, ghostride, Annechristina, Sandeep1a1, VVV, tenten, aussiehunter, Janneeyrre, permutation,


Congratz timus!!!!! It has arrived finally....Now you could work towards getting your family, especially your parents in....All the best for everything ahead! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## VVV

Congratz to v_yadav! All the best!


----------



## michelle1980

Hi VVV

I can see that you had a conversation with the DIAC did you apply your visa via agent, do you have a contact number where I can check if we have been allocated a CO ?? many thanks x


----------



## michelle1980

Hi VVV

Do you have contact info for the DIAC just wanted to check our status and not bother our agent x


----------



## timus17

michelle1980 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Were waiting for golden mail too checking this thread daily, we lodged our visa on the 22nd January and PCC 12/02/2013 and Medical 01/02/13 all submitted via our agent.
> 
> We dont want to keep pesturing our agent to see if we have a CO but can we phone the DIAC ?? anybody else around our time line ? I have noticed alot of CO assigned via brisbane, Adalaide etc... were looking to move to Sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 189 subclass visa = lodged visa 22/01/13 = Medical 01/02/13 = PCC 12/02/13 :ranger:



u should have a CO by now... I would suggest to wait for another 2 weeks before calling DIAC


----------



## michelle1980

Thanks Timus, we just want to get there now, its snowing in England we need some sun  congratulations on your grant, we will wait another few weeks our agent keeps putting us off I understand we are all in the same sutiation but its better than winning the lottery


----------



## joluwarrior

michelle1980 said:


> Thanks Timus, we just want to get there now, its snowing in England we need some sun  congratulations on your grant, we will wait another few weeks our agent keeps putting us off I understand we are all in the same sutiation but its better than winning the lottery


CO allocation has been reported till 20th Jan already somewhere around last week. So this week ought to be the one for you, presumably and more so since Brisbane CO's are issuing grants quite quickly.
Also a case may be that if all your docs are ok, you might get the grant directly by Tuesday next week.


----------



## timus17

michelle1980 said:


> Thanks Timus, we just want to get there now, its snowing in England we need some sun  congratulations on your grant, we will wait another few weeks our agent keeps putting us off I understand we are all in the same sutiation but its better than winning the lottery


 thanks...

I like it when you said its snowing there now... 

I would say look at other people some have got real quick grant.. and some a little late.. Dont worry you will get your grant soon..

Just one peace of advice.. most important and time consuming thing is the medicals.. if possible get info if your medicals are finalized or not..


----------



## dldmaniac

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :first::first::first::first:
> 
> 
> First of all, above smiley's are for all(First prize winner ) the wonderful people out here... Many Many thanks to :
> 
> shel(moderator), anj1976(moderator), findraj (come on man, Everyone of us is waiting for your good news), Superm, ghostride, Annechristina, Sandeep1a1, VVV, tenten, aussiehunter, Janneeyrre, permutation,
> 
> 
> Thanks To everyone else who have been helping me and helping people like me from all over the world on this forum....
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the second prize winner... :second::second::second::second:
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> I got the grant Letter today.. Team brisbane.. CO : AM Team 34
> 
> 
> 
> Now Five more important wishes
> 
> 1. Want to meet everyone of you in Oz...
> 2. Want a Good Job
> 3. Want my Sis and Bro in law to get there grant soon
> 4. Want to bring my would be here with Spouse visa later this year
> 5. After 2 years of waiting, Want to apply for my parents visa...
> 
> 
> Tips for others
> 1. Do not go for a migration agent, You can do it on your own if me and other can do it
> 2. Patience.... Is the key
> 3. Doc should be proper.. that would give you hassle free grant letter...


congrats timus17! 

I feel like a kid waiting in a long line for a ride in Disneyland


----------



## Janneeyrre

dldmaniac said:


> congrats timus17!
> 
> I feel like a kid waiting in a long line for a ride in Disneyland


Imagine when you get the ride.


----------



## timus17

dldmaniac said:


> congrats timus17!
> 
> I feel like a kid waiting in a long line for a ride in Disneyland



 Wish you get your ride soon...


----------



## abdulazeem

*Work reference*

Do anybody got email from CO stating that work reference will be verified.

if yes how many days it took for the verification and what is the process for this verification

please give some inputs


----------



## michelle1980

Hi Jolu

I do hope you roll on next Tuesday waiting for the golden news now  and you too Im all fingers crossed for yout too  xx thanks for your quick responce 20th January last week is fab x


----------



## VVV

HI michelle, 

I applied by myself...Not through an agent...I called DIAC after 10 weeks and never heard from a CO...Got a direct grant...You could wait one more week and call....I am sure you will hear something good  All the best!

DIAC number: +61300364613

Happy Birthday in advance


----------



## michelle1980

Thanks Timus 

Our medicals were submitted via the Ehealth system the same day we had them done here in the UK so all should be in order, thank you for that info though its much appreciated, were gonna hold out until next Tuesday and then make some contact. 

So excited for you booking your flight tickets im doing cartwheels for you , its my birthday this Thursday so maybe we will received a golden Ticket !! or early birthday pressie x

All the best xxxx


----------



## michelle1980

Fantastic news, its all looking very positive now, thank you for the contact number we will wait until next Tuesday  this thread has kept us going  along the way and wish everyone their grants soon.

Congratulations on your grant too.


----------



## VVV

HI michelle, 

I applied by myself...Not through an agent...I called DIAC after 10 weeks and never heard from a CO...Got a direct grant...You could wait one more week and call....I am sure you will hear something good All the best!

DIAC number: +61300364613

Happy Birthday in advance


----------



## joluwarrior

abdulazeem said:


> Do anybody got email from CO stating that work reference will be verified.
> 
> if yes how many days it took for the verification and what is the process for this verification
> 
> please give some inputs


Can you share what exactly is the text in CO's mail ?
I have been asked work ex. docs for current employer but no mention of any verification.


----------



## Mimilim

dldmaniac said:


> congrats timus17!
> 
> I feel like a kid waiting in a long line for a ride in Disneyland


me tooooooooo


----------



## VVV

Congratz Mimilim  All the very best!


----------



## sam18

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :first::first::first::first:
> 
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:
> 
> First of all, above smiley's are for all(First prize winner ) the wonderful people out here... Many Many thanks to :
> 
> shel(moderator), anj1976(moderator), findraj (come on man, Everyone of us is waiting for your good news), Superm, ghostride, Annechristina, Sandeep1a1, VVV, tenten, aussiehunter, Janneeyrre, permutation,
> 
> 
> Thanks To everyone else who have been helping me and helping people like me from all over the world on this forum....
> 
> 
> 
> Now comes the second prize winner... :second::second::second::second:
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> I got the grant Letter today.. Team brisbane.. CO : AM Team 34
> 
> 
> 
> Now Five more important wishes
> 
> 1. Want to meet everyone of you in Oz...
> 2. Want a Good Job
> 3. Want my Sis and Bro in law to get there grant soon
> 4. Want to bring my would be here with Spouse visa later this year
> 5. After 2 years of waiting, Want to apply for my parents visa...
> 
> 
> Tips for others
> 1. Do not go for a migration agent, You can do it on your own if me and other can do it
> 2. Patience.... Is the key
> 3. Doc should be proper.. that would give you hassle free grant letter...




Congrats. It's holiday in Victoria and Adelaide , you are very lucky.


----------



## timus17

michelle1980 said:


> Thanks Timus
> 
> Our medicals were submitted via the Ehealth system the same day we had them done here in the UK so all should be in order, thank you for that info though its much appreciated, were gonna hold out until next Tuesday and then make some contact.
> 
> So excited for you booking your flight tickets im doing cartwheels for you , its my birthday this Thursday so maybe we will received a golden Ticket !! or early birthday pressie x
> 
> All the best xxxx


Hey many many happy returns of the day... What is cartwheels ? any website ? Let me google it 


One more info.. ur medicals status can only be confirmed from CO or from ehealth.. if you do not have info about medicals.. i would say just for the sake of knowing about medicals status give them a call next week.. If they say it has been referred(i wish it should not be), then you can relax for 2 months... coz worrying about it would nto help..

But if they say ur medicals have been finalized.. then i would say don't bother yourself for giving a call to CO... coz ur grant would be on the way..


----------



## timus17

sam18 said:


> Congrats. It's holiday in Victoria and Adelaide , you are very lucky.



Yeah mate... Team Brisbane.. and the CO was really helpful.. Almost replied to all mails but in a week or 10days span.. So Patience is the Key.. (findraj always says this)


----------



## tanvi0902

Really Happy For you timus...Hearty Congratulations!! :clap2: :clap2:...
Party time...and also time to prepare for flight to Australia.... all the very best for road ahead....:thumb:


----------



## timus17

tanvi0902 said:


> Really Happy For you timus...Hearty Congratulations!! :clap2: :clap2:...
> Party time...and also time to prepare for flight to Australia.... all the very best for road ahead....:thumb:


Thanks Tanvi... Wish you luck for your way ahead to grant letter and life in Oz... 

Tanvi.. you are at the right place at the right time... So you are already lucky.. this forum is the right place for people like we


----------



## abdulazeem

joluwarrior said:


> Can you share what exactly is the text in CO's mail ?
> I have been asked work ex. docs for current employer but no mention of any verification.


Dear

Please dont mind, I dont want to copy and paste the exact content, which I believe is not good however the base line is email says that work reference will be verified

Thanks


----------



## joluwarrior

abdulazeem said:


> Dear
> 
> Please dont mind, I dont want to copy and paste the exact content, which I believe is not good however the base line is email says that work reference will be verified
> 
> Thanks


I meant you could paste here only the transcript that speaks of vertification. But i think now your statement speaks it clearly.
I haven't received any such mention of verification. My response should reach my CO today. If i get any mention of work ex. verification, I will keep you posted.


----------



## Mimilim

VVV said:


> Congratz Mimilim  All the very best!




Thank you VVV...but actually i hvnt got a grand ...maybe my icon looks like i already got it haha...
Anywayyy....congratzzz for your grant!!!!!......


----------



## pretty11

timus17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :first::first::first::first:
> 
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:
> 
> 
> 
> congrats timus17!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> i wanna feel that adrenalin rush soooooonnnn...
> that feelin' of excitement and cloud 9 fever
> 
> hey adelaide team 7 c'mon wake up wake up..
> im coming to my 3rd wk of waiting after CO was allocated..


----------



## Radiantrhino

Hello everyone,
We would like to know a couple of things. I hope someone can help us
1) we got an email saying that a CO has been appointed for us but for some reason our skill select page is not updated with that information.
2) our agent has asked us to go ahead and get the Medicals done but there is no mention of this in the letter from the CO.
3) how do we go about with the Medicals? Is there a letter that we need to carry or fill out forms? We live in Mumbai. Can someone explain the procedure to us please. 
4) does my 11 year old daughter also have to go through Medicals?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kevin_ind

devandroid said:


> Got the CO allocation on 6 th march.(team 34 brisbane). We had a new child. need to add him in to our visa as well. Need your help guys.....
> CO has requested some documents, may i know whether CO will ask for some more documents later, other than documents which CO has already requested?


Make sure to submit all documents required by CO in one go. I was also asked to submit around 10 documents (few already submitted and few new) and I sent all the docs in one email. I had the grant in my inbox the next morning……..
-------------------------------------------------------------------
189 Invite:2 Oct 2012 | Application Lodged: 28 Nov 2012 | Medical: 20 Dec 2012 | PCC: 25 Dec 2012 | CO: 30 Jan 2013 | Grant: 6 Feb 2013 | Job: Still huntingray:


----------



## Kevin_ind

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello everyone,
> We would like to know a couple of things. I hope someone can help us
> 1) we got an email saying that a CO has been appointed for us but for some reason our skill select page is not updated with that information.
> 2) our agent has asked us to go ahead and get the Medicals done but there is no mention of this in the letter from the CO.
> 3) how do we go about with the Medicals? Is there a letter that we need to carry or fill out forms? We live in Mumbai. Can someone explain the procedure to us please.
> 4) does my 11 year old daughter also have to go through Medicals?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Below are few answers based on my experience.
1)we got an email saying that a CO has been appointed for us but for some reason our skill select page is not updated with that information.

Ans. This info. will not appear in skill select.

2)our agent has asked us to go ahead and get the Medicals done but there is no mention of this in the letter from the CO.

3)how do we go about with the Medicals? Is there a letter that we need to carry or fill out forms? We live in Mumbai. Can someone explain the procedure to us please. 

Ans. for 2 and 3 - Ans. You could do your meds and PCC before you get an email from CO. Check for medial link on your skill select page. Enter few details along with preferred diagnostic center by following the instruction and take a printout of the Referral Letter. Book an appointment with the hospital or diagnostic center and get your meds done.

4)does my 11 year old daughter also have to go through Medicals?

Ans. I am not sure on this.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
189 Invite:2 Oct 2012 | Application Lodged: 28 Nov 2012 | Medical: 20 Dec 2012 | PCC: 25 Dec 2012 | CO: 30 Jan 2013 | Grant: 6 Feb 2013 | Job hunt: Still on


----------



## rajesh.149

Kevin_ind said:


> Below are few answers based on my experience.
> 1)we got an email saying that a CO has been appointed for us but for some reason our skill select page is not updated with that information.
> 
> Ans. This info. will not appear in skill select.
> 
> 2)our agent has asked us to go ahead and get the Medicals done but there is no mention of this in the letter from the CO.
> 
> 3)how do we go about with the Medicals? Is there a letter that we need to carry or fill out forms? We live in Mumbai. Can someone explain the procedure to us please.
> 
> Ans. for 2 and 3 - Ans. You could do your meds and PCC before you get an email from CO. Check for medial link on your skill select page. Enter few details along with preferred diagnostic center by following the instruction and take a printout of the Referral Letter. Book an appointment with the hospital or diagnostic center and get your meds done.
> 
> 4)does my 11 year old daughter also have to go through Medicals?
> 
> Ans. I am not sure on this.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 189 Invite:2 Oct 2012 | Application Lodged: 28 Nov 2012 | Medical: 20 Dec 2012 | PCC: 25 Dec 2012 | CO: 30 Jan 2013 | Grant: 6 Feb 2013 | Job hunt: Still on


Medicals needs to be done for all applicants including child as small as an infant also. To do the medicals you need to do it at Clinics shown on the link below and you will surely need to have your TRN. Make an appointment with the clinic and check for the documents required from them.

India - Panel Physicians (For Mumbai) PM me and I am also planning to do my medicals in Mumbai sometime around 22-Mar.


----------



## scorpio9

Mera number kab ayega???


----------



## kakamaka

Hi Timus \ Sumit,

I figured out that you are from GGN Sec-4. I am also from that area. Can we meet ? 
May be we can discuss the future things and help each other ?

Thanks
KakaMaka.


----------



## tani

gopes.poduri said:


> In my case, CO requested for the additional docs on 1st of March. I have submitted the docs on 2nd and co responded with the Grant letter on 8th of March.
> 
> I think 28 days is the maximum time that a co can take for reviewing the docs.


Hi,

What was the extra documents that CO asked for?


----------



## Baz1908

:clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane: Got the grant!!!! Yipeee! feeling is yet to sink in

Best of luck for all who are waiting.


----------



## tenten

Baz1908 said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane: Got the grant!!!! Yipeee! feeling is yet to sink in
> 
> Best of luck for all who are waiting.


Congratulations!


----------



## Baz1908

tenten said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks Tenten


----------



## sam18

Baz1908 said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane: Got the grant!!!! Yipeee! feeling is yet to sink in
> 
> Best of luck for all who are waiting.


Congrats. The first person today to get the Grant.


----------



## sukhnav

Baz1908 said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane: Got the grant!!!! Yipeee! feeling is yet to sink in
> 
> Best of luck for all who are waiting.


Congrats on your grant... wish u a great time ahead....


----------



## superm

Baz1908 said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane: Got the grant!!!! Yipeee! feeling is yet to sink in
> 
> Best of luck for all who are waiting.


congrats!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## sach_1213

Baz1908 said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane: Got the grant!!!! Yipeee! feeling is yet to sink in
> 
> Best of luck for all who are waiting.


Congrats.....enjoy ur grant


----------



## Badrika

Baz1908 said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane: Got the grant!!!! Yipeee! feeling is yet to sink in
> 
> Best of luck for all who are waiting.


Congrattss.....!!!Wish you good luck !!

What was your team?


----------



## Baz1908

Thanks for all the good wishes!!

thinking ahead how to get a job in australia ??? 

@bhadrika: Team 2 Adelaide


----------



## Sama0310

Baz1908 said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane: Got the grant!!!! Yipeee! feeling is yet to sink in
> 
> Best of luck for all who are waiting.


Congratulations!! All the best for your move!


----------



## Sama0310

Baz1908 said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes!!
> 
> thinking ahead how to get a job in australia ???
> 
> @bhadrika: Team 2 Adelaide


I have the same team..CO initials?


----------



## Baz1908

Sama0310 said:


> I have the same team..CO initials?


CO initials LC


----------



## Sama0310

Baz1908 said:


> CO initials LC


Mine is TS, hoping to hear from him soon.


----------



## kakamaka

Guys

With God's Grace, got grant today. No idea when CO got allocated. No communication from CO ever. Direct grant. 
Team 34 Brisbane. 

Thanks everyone for their precious guidance.

Thanks 
KaKaMaKa.


----------



## sam18

kakamaka said:


> Guys
> 
> With God's Grace, got grant today. No idea when CO got allocated. No communication from CO ever. Direct grant.
> Team 34 Brisbane.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their precious guidance.
> 
> Thanks
> KaKaMaKa.



Congrats


----------



## Sama0310

kakamaka said:


> Guys
> 
> With God's Grace, got grant today. No idea when CO got allocated. No communication from CO ever. Direct grant.
> Team 34 Brisbane.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their precious guidance.
> 
> Thanks
> KaKaMaKa.


Congratulations!


----------



## goldenage

folks - did anybody for CO assigned with applications ack date between 20 - 27 jan.?
this wait is really unbearable for me now...


----------



## kakamaka

sam18 said:


> Congrats


Thanks. Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## kakamaka

Sama0310 said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks. Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## ksheshkumar

Baz1908 said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane: Got the grant!!!! Yipeee! feeling is yet to sink in
> 
> Best of luck for all who are waiting.


Congrat's


----------



## joluwarrior

Baz1908 said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane: Got the grant!!!! Yipeee! feeling is yet to sink in
> 
> Best of luck for all who are waiting.


Congratulations !!
All the best for the journey ahead


----------



## joluwarrior

kakamaka said:


> Guys
> 
> With God's Grace, got grant today. No idea when CO got allocated. No communication from CO ever. Direct grant.
> Team 34 Brisbane.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their precious guidance.
> 
> Thanks
> KaKaMaKa.


Congratulations !!
All the best for the journey ahead


----------



## ksheshkumar

kakamaka said:


> Guys
> 
> With God's Grace, got grant today. No idea when CO got allocated. No communication from CO ever. Direct grant.
> Team 34 Brisbane.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their precious guidance.
> 
> Thanks
> KaKaMaKa.


Congrat's


----------



## joluwarrior

goldenage said:


> folks - did anybody for CO assigned with applications ack date between 20 - 27 jan.?
> this wait is really unbearable for me now...


Yes. CO's have been assigned for a few in that zone. This week should also get to see some action. 
I think Baz, who got grant today is also from that zone. Just check his timeline. I can't see it in phone.


----------



## AtifALi27

Hello people,
I had filed my 189 Visa on 17 Jan. I have uploaded all my docs ( except PCC and med) . It's been 8 th week but still no CO assigned . Is it something to worry


----------



## kakamaka

AtifALi27 said:


> Hello people,
> I had filed my 189 Visa on 17 Jan. I have uploaded all my docs ( except PCC and med) . It's been 8 th week but still no CO assigned . Is it something to worry


CO must have been assigned. If you dont mind, please do the medicals and PCC. This will help the CO and you also.


----------



## Badrika

AtifALi27 said:


> Hello people,
> I had filed my 189 Visa on 17 Jan. I have uploaded all my docs ( except PCC and med) . It's been 8 th week but still no CO assigned . Is it something to worry


I think its waiting time now..

You will probably get a CO this week:ranger:


----------



## VVV

Congratz Baz1908 and Kakamaka! All the best!


----------



## kakamaka

VVV said:


> Congratz Baz1908 and Kakamaka! All the best!


Thanks VVV


----------



## pretty11

Hi mates,

I just want to make a clear understanding of the required Work Reference by CO.
Is this related to the Job Description which contains the duties and responsibilities?

Hope someone could help me enlighten on this one.

THanks in advance.


----------



## zakisaleem18

hi pretty11

Your right the work reference is nothing but highlighting your roles and responsibilities. As was done for the Skill Assessment, you shud provide 

EITHER an employer reference for all companies worked for OR if the above is not possible get statutory declaration from your colleague equal to or above your position from the various companies you worked for to declare your role and responsibilities during the employment period.

Regards
Zaki


----------



## joluwarrior

pretty11 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I just want to make a clear understanding of the required Work Reference by CO.
> Is this related to the Job Description which contains the duties and responsibilities?
> 
> Hope someone could help me enlighten on this one.
> 
> THanks in advance.


I used the same details as I had provided for assessment. Just brought the date near to the application date.


----------



## anandlitesh

kakamaka said:


> Hi Timus \ Sumit,
> 
> I figured out that you are from GGN Sec-4. I am also from that area. Can we meet ?
> May be we can discuss the future things and help each other ?
> 
> Thanks
> KakaMaka.


Hi Guys...

I can also join u in GGN as i m also staying in Sec 52 Ardee City..


----------



## pretty11

zakisaleem18 said:


> hi pretty11
> 
> Your right the work reference is nothing but highlighting your roles and responsibilities. As was done for the Skill Assessment, you shud provide
> 
> EITHER an employer reference for all companies worked for OR if the above is not possible get statutory declaration from your colleague equal to or above your position from the various companies you worked for to declare your role and responsibilities during the employment period.
> 
> Regards
> Zaki



hi zakisaleem18,

thanks for this..
actually what i have sent to my CO is the Certificate of Employment only describing the positions i held -- this does not include the duties and responsibilities.

Perhaps i still have to get the copy of JD (job description) from employers just to ensure correct work reference required by CO.

maraming salamat zakil!!


----------



## lucky14

jayprabu said:


> I got my grant today
> 
> Thank you all for the help and support.
> Wish you all success with your Visa application and quick grant.


Congrates Jayprabu, As i am also in CHennai, and my CO also from team 33 Brisbane, would you mind sharing your experience abt medicals? were they referred?

I have done my and my child's medicals on 14th Feb, and my husband did on 21st Feb, and since then no news from our Co. He asked for forms 80, which we submitted. Applied for 190 visa on Jan 5th Apx, Co team 33 Brisbane 4th Feb..Did your Co mentioned about medicals status like finalized or referred? or did you inquire or straight away after a mnth of ur med you got grant ltr??


----------



## lucky14

apurvwalia said:


> Hi does anyone know how long it takes to be contacted by a CO ?


We applied for 190 in jan 1st wk and got Co on 4th Feb.But seen in many cases , they got Co after 2 mnths. All the best..


----------



## lucky14

WAITING IS KILLING..i THINK HAVN'T WAITED SO MUCH FOR 10 OR 12TH BOARD EXAMS RESULTS..


----------



## kakamaka

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I can also join u in GGN as i m also staying in Sec 52 Ardee City..


Always welcome buddy.


----------



## GermanNurse

goldenage said:


> folks - did anybody for CO assigned with applications ack date between 20 - 27 jan.?
> this wait is really unbearable for me now...


Hey Goldenage ... I´m 21.1. applicant and waiting, too ...


----------



## rkumar1

Baz1908 said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane: Got the grant!!!! Yipeee! feeling is yet to sink in
> 
> Best of luck for all who are waiting.



congrates BAZ1908 :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## deepuz

lucky14 said:


> WAITING IS KILLING..i THINK HAVN'T WAITED SO MUCH FOR 10 OR 12TH BOARD EXAMS RESULTS..


seriously yaar, this waiting is killing... i have applied on 2nd feb, in the 6th week now and CO have not yet contacted us.... 
just called DIAC today and they said there is a CO assigned for my case last week and they will contact only if need something.....


----------



## kaurrajbir

Hi Guys

I had my skill assessment in september 2012. Then I submitted employment reference with my role and responsibilities to ACS.
But I completed 5 Years experience on 6 march 2013.
My employer is still the same as at the time is skill assessment.

So in order to claim the points for 5 yrs experience, do I need to submit a new employment reference with roles and responsibility again or the old employment reference plus any other proof such as salary slips, tax returns, certificates containing my title can also do ???
Please clarify


----------



## raaj

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Goldenage ... I´m 21.1. applicant and waiting, too ...


I applied on 14th Jan and still waiting for any response. No idea whatsoever


----------



## GermanNurse

raaj said:


> I applied on 14th Jan and still waiting for any response. No idea whatsoever


well, I´m sure we are lucky soon, too


----------



## civicblade

I applied and received acknowledgement on 21 Jan 2013 as well. 

See google excel doc for the list of applicants. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0 




GermanNurse said:


> Hey Goldenage ... I´m 21.1. applicant and waiting, too ...


----------



## AtifALi27

kakamaka said:


> CO must have been assigned. If you dont mind, please do the medicals and PCC. This will help the CO and you also.



Thankyou so much for the reply.And congratulations!!.
I ll wait for this week as my consultant told me 6-8 weeks it would take for a CO to be assigned.If God forbid,if i don get an invite,where do i go an cross check,if the CO has been assigned yet or may be i have missed the email already sent(few scenarios to begin with).)


----------



## kakamaka

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I can also join u in GGN as i m also staying in Sec 52 Ardee City..


Can you share your email id ?


----------



## AtifALi27

Badrika said:


> I think its waiting time now..
> 
> You will probably get a CO this week:ranger:



Thanks for the reply!.Yeah the wait s on!!

IELTS :8 Overall, 189 lodged (60pnts) 17/01/2013, CO ::juggleNot assigned yet)


----------



## brahmgupta

Hi, I am newbie for this CLUB.. 

I have lodged VISA on 10th March and has yet not upload a single doc. 

I think it is safe if I do it in next 5-7 days..


----------



## AtifALi27

kakamaka said:


> Can you share your email id ?


Should we not have to do the medicals only when the CO tells us to? And i ve heard we will be given a number(as an id for medicals) which would be directly sent to the CO.Please correct me if there is another way of doing this?

IELTS 8 Overall, 189 lodged (60pnts) 17/01/2013, CO -Not assigned yet.


----------



## brahmgupta

Is there any spreadsheet where I can track when other has lodged VISA and when CO is assigned and got grant..

If there is some sheet please share link..


----------



## GermanNurse

AtifALi27 said:


> Should we not have to do the medicals only when the CO tells us to? And i ve heard we will be given a number(as an id for medicals) which would be directly sent to the CO.Please correct me if there is another way of doing this?
> 
> IELTS 8 Overall, 189 lodged (60pnts) 17/01/2013, CO -Not assigned yet.



Medicals are a crucial must do  There should be a link on your eVisa page which leads to a Form for the medical examination. 
That´s how it worked for me


----------



## anandlitesh

kakamaka said:


> Always welcome buddy.


Congrates Kakamaka........

its really dam good dear...

Enjoy ur Grant now.........


----------



## anandlitesh

kakamaka said:


> Can you share your email id ?


i have send you a PM.. Please check..


----------



## saro

*Visa Granted*

Hi All, 

With God's Grace I received the Grant Mail @ 11.30 IST. eace:

I take this opportunity to thank each individual who are contributing their best for this forum. Espcially Findraj, vvv, superm, aussie hunter & all (Sorry for not mentioning all in the list). 

Last but not least Anne Our Star Contributor.. :clap2:

It has been 2.6 yrs i have been trying for this and at last found a beautiful Forum which guided me in each and every step. Apart from this the deadline which was given by anne in the Invitation round was perfect.

I have been granted by Team 4 VS. I hope Nuke, aussie hunter, cidel and even some belongs to this group.... 

I wish them personally and all the people who are waiting to get the grant letter ASAP.

With GOD's GRACE every thing will be Good for Every one... 

Hope every one will send their :target: mail soon....

Waiting to see the same happiness  in all of you...

With regards
Saro


----------



## GermanNurse

saro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With God's Grace I received the Grant Mail @ 11.30 IST. eace:
> 
> I take this opportunity to thank each individual who are contributing their best for this forum. Espcially Findraj, vvv, superm, aussie hunter & all (Sorry for not mentioning all in the list).
> 
> Last but not least Anne Our Star Contributor.. :clap2:
> 
> It has been 2.6 yrs i have been trying for this and at last found a beautiful Forum which guided me in each and every step. Apart from this the deadline which was given by anne in the Invitation round was perfect.
> 
> I have been granted by Team 4 VS. I hope Nuke, aussie hunter, cidel and even some belongs to this group....
> 
> I wish them personally and all the people who are waiting to get the grant letter ASAP.
> 
> With GOD's GRACE every thing will be Good for Every one...
> 
> Hope every one will send their :target: mail soon....
> 
> Waiting to see the same happiness  in all of you...
> 
> With regards
> Saro


Congrats, Saro!! Very happy for you :clap2:


----------



## udda

raaj said:


> I applied on 14th Jan and still waiting for any response. No idea whatsoever


Hi raaj, You will hear the good news very soon.


----------



## the_nuke

saro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With God's Grace I received the Grant Mail @ 11.30 IST. eace:
> 
> I take this opportunity to thank each individual who are contributing their best for this forum. Espcially Findraj, vvv, superm, aussie hunter & all (Sorry for not mentioning all in the list).
> 
> Last but not least Anne Our Star Contributor.. :clap2:
> 
> It has been 2.6 yrs i have been trying for this and at last found a beautiful Forum which guided me in each and every step. Apart from this the deadline which was given by anne in the Invitation round was perfect.
> 
> I have been granted by Team 4 VS. I hope Nuke, aussie hunter, cidel and even some belongs to this group....
> 
> I wish them personally and all the people who are waiting to get the grant letter ASAP.
> 
> With GOD's GRACE every thing will be Good for Every one...
> 
> Hope every one will send their :target: mail soon....
> 
> Waiting to see the same happiness  in all of you...
> 
> With regards
> Saro


Congrats Saro...waiting to hear something soon as well....all the best for your future move 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## kaurrajbir

I got the experience letter dated oct 2012 from my company for skill assessment from Acs. My issue is that I completed 5 years in march 2013 and in the same company . So in order to claim points for 5 years do I have to obtain work experience letter with roles and responsibilities again in march 2013. Or Showing other proofs of employment with the same company such as salary slips, it returns etc will also do ??? I don't want to ask for work reference again as I got the first one with difficulty. I hope somebody could clarify on this Thanks in advance


----------



## kaurrajbir

I got the experience letter dated oct 2012 from my company for skill assessment from Acs. My issue is that I completed 5 years in march 2013 and in the same company . So in order to claim points for 5 years do I have to obtain work experience letter with roles and responsibilities again in march 2013. 
Or 
Showing other proofs of employment with the same company such as salary slips, it returns etc will also do ??? I don't want to ask for work reference again as I got the first one with difficulty. I hope somebody could clarify on this Thanks in advance


----------



## abdulazeem

kaurrajbir said:


> I got the experience letter dated oct 2012 from my company for skill assessment from Acs. My issue is that I completed 5 years in march 2013 and in the same company . So in order to claim points for 5 years do I have to obtain work experience letter with roles and responsibilities again in march 2013.
> Or
> Showing other proofs of employment with the same company such as salary slips, it returns etc will also do ??? I don't want to ask for work reference again as I got the first one with difficulty. I hope somebody could clarify on this Thanks in advance


Dear 

you can use old assessment report and submit reference letter for the current job stating total years of experience with roles and responsibility.
this is what i have done in my application and it is accepted, now CO is working on my application

Hope this will help you

thanks


----------



## raaj

udda said:


> Hi raaj, You will hear the good news very soon.


so many thanks for the kind words.... otherwise i am literally feeling down with this now....
i am on a very crucial stage of my career and will have to take decision to stay in SA for long or to go to Oz and start... let's see how it goes.

hope the very best for you dear


----------



## kakamaka

AtifALi27 said:


> Should we not have to do the medicals only when the CO tells us to? And i ve heard we will be given a number(as an id for medicals) which would be directly sent to the CO.Please correct me if there is another way of doing this?
> 
> IELTS 8 Overall, 189 lodged (60pnts) 17/01/2013, CO -Not assigned yet.


No. Once you have lodged the applcation you will see the link under your name which says about "Organise your health assessment". You click it and follow the process.


----------



## kakamaka

anandlitesh said:


> i have send you a PM.. Please check..


Got it. Will contact you today.


----------



## makaveli2012

saro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With God's Grace I received the Grant Mail @ 11.30 IST. eace:
> 
> I take this opportunity to thank each individual who are contributing their best for this forum. Espcially Findraj, vvv, superm, aussie hunter & all (Sorry for not mentioning all in the list).
> 
> Last but not least Anne Our Star Contributor.. :clap2:
> 
> It has been 2.6 yrs i have been trying for this and at last found a beautiful Forum which guided me in each and every step. Apart from this the deadline which was given by anne in the Invitation round was perfect.
> 
> I have been granted by Team 4 VS. I hope Nuke, aussie hunter, cidel and even some belongs to this group....
> 
> I wish them personally and all the people who are waiting to get the grant letter ASAP.
> 
> With GOD's GRACE every thing will be Good for Every one...
> 
> Hope every one will send their :target: mail soon....
> 
> Waiting to see the same happiness  in all of you...
> 
> With regards
> Saro



Hi Saro,

Firstly Congrts on ur grant. I have been assigned to the same CO T4 VS. Were you asked to furnish further docs? .


----------



## findraj

saro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With God's Grace I received the Grant Mail @ 11.30 IST. eace:
> 
> I take this opportunity to thank each individual who are contributing their best for this forum. Espcially Findraj, vvv, superm, aussie hunter & all (Sorry for not mentioning all in the list).
> 
> Last but not least Anne Our Star Contributor.. :clap2:
> 
> It has been 2.6 yrs i have been trying for this and at last found a beautiful Forum which guided me in each and every step. Apart from this the deadline which was given by anne in the Invitation round was perfect.
> 
> I have been granted by Team 4 VS. I hope Nuke, aussie hunter, cidel and even some belongs to this group....
> 
> I wish them personally and all the people who are waiting to get the grant letter ASAP.
> 
> With GOD's GRACE every thing will be Good for Every one...
> 
> Hope every one will send their :target: mail soon....
> 
> Waiting to see the same happiness  in all of you...
> 
> With regards
> Saro


Very very congratulations Saro!!!!!I am glad my posts have been of some help to you..

Good Luck ahead!!!


----------



## timus17

kakamaka said:


> Guys
> 
> With God's Grace, got grant today. No idea when CO got allocated. No communication from CO ever. Direct grant.
> Team 34 Brisbane.
> 
> Thanks everyone for their precious guidance.
> 
> Thanks
> KaKaMaKa.



Congrats KakaMaka  party time...


----------



## timus17

VVV said:


> Congratz Baz1908 and Kakamaka! All the best!


Congrats Baz1908 lane:lane:lane:


----------



## timus17

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I can also join u in GGN as i m also staying in Sec 52 Ardee City..



m too from gurgaon... we guys can PM mail id's to each other so as to get in touch...

When are you travelling KakaMaka and Anandlitesh?


----------



## timus17

saro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With God's Grace I received the Grant Mail @ 11.30 IST. eace:
> 
> I take this opportunity to thank each individual who are contributing their best for this forum. Espcially Findraj, vvv, superm, aussie hunter & all (Sorry for not mentioning all in the list).
> 
> Last but not least Anne Our Star Contributor.. :clap2:
> 
> It has been 2.6 yrs i have been trying for this and at last found a beautiful Forum which guided me in each and every step. Apart from this the deadline which was given by anne in the Invitation round was perfect.
> 
> I have been granted by Team 4 VS. I hope Nuke, aussie hunter, cidel and even some belongs to this group....
> 
> I wish them personally and all the people who are waiting to get the grant letter ASAP.
> 
> With GOD's GRACE every thing will be Good for Every one...
> 
> Hope every one will send their :target: mail soon....
> 
> Waiting to see the same happiness  in all of you...
> 
> With regards
> Saro



Congrats Saro


----------



## joluwarrior

saro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With God's Grace I received the Grant Mail @ 11.30 IST. eace:
> 
> I take this opportunity to thank each individual who are contributing their best for this forum. Espcially Findraj, vvv, superm, aussie hunter & all (Sorry for not mentioning all in the list).
> 
> Last but not least Anne Our Star Contributor.. :clap2:
> 
> It has been 2.6 yrs i have been trying for this and at last found a beautiful Forum which guided me in each and every step. Apart from this the deadline which was given by anne in the Invitation round was perfect.
> 
> I have been granted by Team 4 VS. I hope Nuke, aussie hunter, cidel and even some belongs to this group....
> 
> I wish them personally and all the people who are waiting to get the grant letter ASAP.
> 
> With GOD's GRACE every thing will be Good for Every one...
> 
> Hope every one will send their :target: mail soon....
> 
> Waiting to see the same happiness  in all of you...
> 
> With regards
> Saro


Congratulations Saro !!!
Gosh  Yours is one of the longest timelines I see here. Your case deserves a place in teh Hall of Fame.
Salute to your focus and perseverance through all these years that you were into the migration journey.
Yours is a perfect example of the phrase "Work hard and success will follow"


----------



## reehan

brahmgupta said:


> Is there any spreadsheet where I can track when other has lodged VISA and when CO is assigned and got grant..
> 
> If there is some sheet please share link..


Here you go. I also lodged my 190 visa on March 08.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

I am from Pakistan.. I was assigned with CO on 13th feb, in the due time till now he has asked me for few documents and contact details of my employer... I duly submitted them on the same day ..

Can anyone tell me how much time usually they take to process and grant the 189 visa .. has any pakistani got the 189 yet ..?

As I have seen that friends from india and other part of the worldare getting their grant in a week or so.

Thanks


----------



## joluwarrior

Imran uz Zaman said:


> I am from Pakistan.. I was assigned with CO on 13th feb, in the due time till now he has asked me for few documents and contact details of my employer... I duly submitted them on the same day ..
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much time usually they take to process and grant the 189 visa .. has any pakistani got the 189 yet ..?
> 
> As I have seen that friends from india and other part of the worldare getting their grant in a week or so.
> 
> Thanks


Pls check this thread once.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis.html

You might get some information from there also I think.


----------



## anandlitesh

timus17 said:


> m too from gurgaon... we guys can PM mail id's to each other so as to get in touch...
> 
> When are you travelling KakaMaka and Anandlitesh?


Hi timus..

i have send u a PM & send the details........

i m planning to travel to Brisbane initially....as my younger brother is there from last 5 years...


----------



## Baz1908

anandlitesh said:


> Hi timus..
> 
> i have send u a PM & send the details........
> 
> i m planning to travel to Brisbane initially....as my younger brother is there from last 5 years...


Anybody in IT travelling to Australia in June


----------



## NVsha

deepuz said:


> seriously yaar, this waiting is killing... i have applied on 2nd feb, in the 6th week now and CO have not yet contacted us....
> just called DIAC today and they said there is a CO assigned for my case last week and they will contact only if need something.....


hey pradeep,

one more thing i came to know that my category code is 149914, for which i have got vetassess approval, and this is only available in SA and that too with miniminumm 7 bands in ielts for each module, i have ielts sore as: L-7.5, S-7.0, W-6.5, R-6.5, so now do i have to wait july when the lists reopens???? or what to do now?

regards,
neetika.


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

joluwarrior said:


> Pls check this thread once.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis.html
> 
> You might get some information from there also I think.


Thanks alot..!


----------



## brahmgupta

hi,

I have lodged VISA and has to upload documents.

Can anybody please guide me on this ?

-- Documents has to be uploaded in PDF format.. RIGHT ?
-- I have colored scanned copies of documents. So how to create PDF ? 
-- I will club related documents in one PDF. So, one PDF each for Education, work experience etc.

Please correct wherever I am wrong.


----------



## lucky14

deepuz said:


> seriously yaar, this waiting is killing... i have applied on 2nd feb, in the 6th week now and CO have not yet contacted us....
> just called DIAC today and they said there is a CO assigned for my case last week and they will contact only if need something.....


hi deepuz, you can keep your form 80 ready as it takes long time to fill some details like travel details for apst 10 yrs and all addresses, ans all employment details..

190 application with SA sponsorship 5th jan, Co 4th feb, medicals 14 Feb, uploaded all docus requested by co on 22nd feb..Now wait and watch..:ranger:


----------



## lucky14

neetikavikas said:


> hey pradeep,
> 
> one more thing i came to know that my category code is 149914, for which i have got vetassess approval, and this is only available in SA and that too with miniminumm 7 bands in ielts for each module, i have ielts sore as: L-7.5, S-7.0, W-6.5, R-6.5, so now do i have to wait july when the lists reopens???? or what to do now?
> 
> regards,
> neetika.


give ielts again and again till you get the required score..as you never know about July whats gona be new and what changes they gona apply..for ielts or codes..


----------



## CHDINFPAVY

Hi All,

Wishes to all !!

I am very new to this forum .I wanted support from all of you .I have lodged PR application on Feb 19th but no sign of CO yet .

I wanted to know my status in e-visa for docs is received except medical ( Reccomended ).Though medicals have been done on March 2,2013 .

thnks
PK


----------



## rvdb

Very happy to report that we received our grant today :clap2:

The most frustrating thing was waiting :ranger: and not knowing where in the process you were since the website is not really updated on an ongoing basis.

Off to Canberra shortly lane: --- goodluck!

PS. My details and timelimes have been updated on the Google docs.


----------



## timus17

anandlitesh said:


> Hi timus..
> 
> i have send u a PM & send the details........
> 
> i m planning to travel to Brisbane initially....as my younger brother is there from last 5 years...


Thanks anandlitesh


----------



## timus17

Baz1908 said:


> Anybody in IT travelling to Australia in June


I would be traveling in first half of May 2013


----------



## CHDINFPAVY

rvdb said:


> Very happy to report that we received our grant today :clap2:
> 
> The most frustrating thing was waiting :ranger: and not knowing where in the process you were since the website is not really updated on an ongoing basis.
> 
> Off to Canberra shortly lane: --- goodluck!
> 
> PS. My details and timelimes have been updated on the Google docs.



Hi,

Pl. share your timelines here .It will be so great .

We are also looking for Canberra .

rgd
PK


----------



## brahmgupta

I am posting this again.. *PLEASE HELP*

I have lodged VISA and has to upload documents.

Please guide me on this ?

-- Documents can be uploaded in PDF format.. RIGHT ?
-- I have colored scanned copies of documents. So how to create PDF ? 
-- I will club related documents in one PDF. So, one PDF each for Education, work experience etc. ??

Please correct me wherever I am wrong.


----------



## pishu

By the grace of Jesus, i have finally got the visa grant letter today.:cheer2::cheer2:. It has been a loooonnnnggggg wait (read that 2.5 years). I had been rejected multiple times by ACS which added to the delay and also i had stopped applying because of discouragement..

I want to thank the Lord first for this lovely gift and also the many senior members who have helped me through the rough waters..

One piece of advice for all who are waiting or in process of application, Don't give up! there is always victory if you don't surrender!!!!!!!!

Please reach out to me for any help required, i will be more than happy to assist


----------



## pishu

brahmgupta said:


> I am posting this again.. *PLEASE HELP*
> 
> I have lodged VISA and has to upload documents.
> 
> Please guide me on this ?
> 
> -- Documents can be uploaded in PDF format.. RIGHT ? - Yes you can upload it in PDF or Jpeg. I had done everything in PDF
> -- I have colored scanned copies of documents. So how to create PDF ? - You can scan it and choose pdf as an option while saving, if not you can upload it in JPEG.
> -- I will club related documents in one PDF. So, one PDF each for Education, work experience etc. ?? - You can keep it separate, i had cluibbed all my salary slip as 1 file as it made it easier to view. Also don't forget to rename the file correctly.
> 
> Please correct me wherever I am wrong.


Hi,

Please find my answers in highlight... All the best


----------



## rvdb

CHDINFPAVY said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pl. share your timelines here .It will be so great .
> 
> We are also looking for Canberra .
> 
> rgd
> PK


Hi PK,

On the first page of this thread there is the link to the Google doc, as I mentioned my timelines are updated in there.

Unfortunately the rules of the forum does not allow me to repost the link.


----------



## brahmgupta

rvdb said:


> Hi PK,
> 
> On the first page of this thread there is the link to the Google doc, as I mentioned my timelines are updated in there.
> 
> Unfortunately the rules of the forum does not allow me to repost the link.


It would help 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=7


----------



## Radiantrhino

Kevin_ind said:


> Below are few answers based on my experience.
> 1)we got an email saying that a CO has been appointed for us but for some reason our skill select page is not updated with that information.
> 
> Ans. This info. will not appear in skill select.
> 
> 2)our agent has asked us to go ahead and get the Medicals done but there is no mention of this in the letter from the CO.
> 
> 3)how do we go about with the Medicals? Is there a letter that we need to carry or fill out forms? We live in Mumbai. Can someone explain the procedure to us please.
> 
> Ans. for 2 and 3 - Ans. You could do your meds and PCC before you get an email from CO. Check for medial link on your skill select page. Enter few details along with preferred diagnostic center by following the instruction and take a printout of the Referral Letter. Book an appointment with the hospital or diagnostic center and get your meds done.
> 
> 4)does my 11 year old daughter also have to go through Medicals?
> 
> Ans. I am not sure on this.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 189 Invite:2 Oct 2012 | Application Lodged: 28 Nov 2012 | Medical: 20 Dec 2012 | PCC: 25 Dec 2012 | CO: 30 Jan 2013 | Grant: 6 Feb 2013 | Job hunt: Still on


Thanks Kevin. Thats helpful. We have 28 days for submitting our PCC and medicals . PCC is applied for and hopefully we'll get it in time. I spoke to the medical clinic today and they confirmed that we need only the referral letter and passport for the medicals and any other old reports. will do the medicals before the end of the month. Thanks again.


----------



## Radiantrhino

rajesh.149 said:


> Medicals needs to be done for all applicants including child as small as an infant also. To do the medicals you need to do it at Clinics shown on the link below and you will surely need to have your TRN. Make an appointment with the clinic and check for the documents required from them.
> 
> India - Panel Physicians (For Mumbai) PM me and I am also planning to do my medicals in Mumbai sometime around 22-Mar.


Thanks Rajesh,
I checked with the clinic as you suggested and they said we would only need referral letter and passport to do the medicals. We plan to do it at the end of the month.


----------



## saro

Thank you all for your wishes!!!!


----------



## joluwarrior

Another arduous day gone...
Some won their wars...
Some lost their battles...
Some live to fight another day...


----------



## goldenage

Hi folks..hope all the doing great..I am just curious..I am spoke to DIAC helpdesk yesterday..they said my application already assigned with CO and they are doing some initial verifications..i am bit surprised and confused..there was no mail nothing to confirm about CO allocation...how will i come to know CO is there and working on application?

please help...my app was ack on jan 24


----------



## the_nuke

goldenage said:


> Hi folks..hope all the doing great..I am just curious..I am spoke to DIAC helpdesk yesterday..they said my application already assigned with CO and they are doing some initial verifications..i am bit surprised and confused..there was no mail nothing to confirm about CO allocation...how will i come to know CO is there and working on application?
> 
> please help...my app was ack on jan 24


Not to worry...if you have front-loaded all the documents, you might get a direct grant...there's no specific way to know if a CO is looking into your case right now....your best bet would be if he/she contacts you in a few days asking for documents that were not uploaded or if they are not able to view the ones that u did...

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## goldenage

the_nuke said:


> Not to worry...if you have front-loaded all the documents, you might get a direct grant...there's no specific way to know if a CO is looking into your case right now....your best bet would be if he/she contacts you in a few days asking for documents that were not uploaded or if they are not being able to view the ones that u did...
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad



thanks..even i was surprised ..every pass day is killing wait...i did upload all documents some are showing recommended or required rest are received..and link to upload character assessment form 80....hope to see the light soon..amen


----------



## tenten

joluwarrior said:


> Another arduous day gone...
> Some won their wars...
> Some lost their battles...
> Some live to fight another day...


very true... I'm in battle again tomorrow.


----------



## the_nuke

goldenage said:


> thanks..even i was surprised ..every pass day is killing wait...i did upload all documents some are showing recommended or required rest are received..and link to upload character assessment form 80....hope to see the light soon..amen


Hope you see the light soon too ...not to worry..you'll get your grant soon enough 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## the_nuke

tenten said:


> very true... I'm in battle again tomorrow.


Same here 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## GermanNurse

tenten said:


> very true... I'm in battle again tomorrow.


I´m fighting with you


----------



## joluwarrior

tenten said:


> very true... I'm in battle again tomorrow.


March 13th belongs to Findraj 
He has already got and forwarded his last bit, the SA PCC. So it's his grant we all will look forward to as battle lines are drawn tomorrow er...today as its already past midnight


----------



## raghut

*Document status in eVisa shows as Required ??*

Hi Expat members,

I want to know if anyone is facing this issue in their eVisa application...... 
I have lodged my Subclass 189 visa in 1st Week of Feb 2013 and uploaded all the required documents, but for Form 80 document even though I have uploaded for both myself and my wife long time ago, still the document status shows as required.. For all other documents it is showing as received...... 

And the Visa Status is showing as "In Progress". So far CO has not been assigned yet...... When I spoke to Immigration they said it might be a bug in their system and only after CO is allocated he will ask for reqd docs and then I can email them. 

I really don't understand why for this one particular document the status shows as "Required". 

Has any one faced this problem before and any solution to it...... please let me know asap. 

Thanks,
RT


----------



## goldenage

raghut said:


> Hi Expat members,
> 
> I want to know if anyone is facing this issue in their eVisa application......
> I have lodged my Subclass 189 visa in 1st Week of Feb 2013 and uploaded all the required documents, but for Form 80 document even though I have uploaded for both myself and my wife long time ago, still the document status shows as required.. For all other documents it is showing as received......
> 
> And the Visa Status is showing as "In Progress". So far CO has not been assigned yet...... When I spoke to Immigration they said it might be a bug in their system and only after CO is allocated he will ask for reqd docs and then I can email them.
> 
> I really don't understand why for this one particular document the status shows as "Required".
> 
> Has any one faced this problem before and any solution to it...... please let me know asap.
> 
> Thanks,
> RT


Hi RT...even I am having same issue, my IELTS and passport are till showing as Required and Medical checks are recommended..dont worry if CO get assigned and he needs any document he will contact you thru mail..


----------



## burge

hi all,
i noticed that the "organize your health examination" link for me has disappeared but that of my partner is still available. why is this so since we both did the medicals and the result was sent together. what should i do? please any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## civicblade

Something similar for me as well. 

Me and my wife both submitted our health checks electronically through an approved clinic but the health examination link is still there for my wife in the eVisa application page whereas my health link is gone.



burge said:


> hi all,
> i noticed that the "organize your health examination" link for me has disappeared but that of my partner is still available. why is this so since we both did the medicals and the result was sent together. what should i do? please any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## raghut

goldenage said:


> Hi RT...even I am having same issue, my IELTS and passport are till showing as Required and Medical checks are recommended..dont worry if CO get assigned and he needs any document he will contact you thru mail..


Thanks for your reply !!


----------



## lightningmcqueen

burge said:


> hi all,
> i noticed that the "organize your health examination" link for me has disappeared but that of my partner is still available. why is this so since we both did the medicals and the result was sent together. what should i do? please any suggestion will be appreciated.


If link is still visible, it could be that the MEDICAL results of your wife has not been uploaded yet by the clinic OR the department has not yet received the results. Either that, you could wait for your CO to contact you and verify if everything is ok with your medicals OR you may try calling DIAC to confirm if they have indeed received the results.


----------



## burge

lightningmcqueen said:


> If link is still visible, it could be that the MEDICAL results of your wife has not been uploaded yet by the clinic OR the department has not yet received the results. Either that, you could wait for your CO to contact you and verify if everything is ok with your medicals OR you may try calling DIAC to confirm if they have indeed received the results.


The result was delivered by DHL and signed for in Sydney. it was paperbased and sent by the clinic together. Another question pls: is there any significance that my evisa status has changed from "IN PROGRESS" to "PROCESSING" ? what do these status messages mean?


----------



## sam18

*Got the GOLDEN mail today. 
My feeling- ON THE TOP OF THE WORLD.
Thanks each and everyone for the support.
*
Good luck to all who are waiting for grant and CO.


----------



## sukhnav

sam18 said:


> Got the GOLDEN mail today.
> My feeling- ON THE TOP OF THE WORLD.
> Thanks each and everyone for the support.
> 
> Good luck to all who are waiting for grant and CO.


Hey Congrats for the grant... Wish u all the best....


----------



## lightningmcqueen

burge said:


> The result was delivered by DHL and signed for in Sydney. it was paperbased and sent by the clinic together. Another question pls: is there any significance that my evisa status has changed from "IN PROGRESS" to "PROCESSING" ? what do these status messages mean?


From where can you see the status?

In the eVisa portal, it says on the Application Processing Status:

Explanation of the status of an application is shown below:
•* Incomplete *- Entry of information for the application has not yet been completed.
• *Application received *- The application has been received and is awaiting lodgement.
• *In Progress *- The application has been received and is awaiting assessment.
• *Finalised* - The application has been lodged and assessed.

Probably you are referring to the status indicated beside each applicant's name?
Have you been contacted by your CO already?


----------



## lightningmcqueen

sam18 said:


> *Got the GOLDEN mail today.
> My feeling- ON THE TOP OF THE WORLD.
> Thanks each and everyone for the support.
> *
> Good luck to all who are waiting for grant and CO.


Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## superm

sam18 said:


> *Got the GOLDEN mail today.
> My feeling- ON THE TOP OF THE WORLD.
> Thanks each and everyone for the support.
> *
> Good luck to all who are waiting for grant and CO.


congos... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sama0310

sam18 said:


> Got the GOLDEN mail today.
> My feeling- ON THE TOP OF THE WORLD.
> Thanks each and everyone for the support.
> 
> Good luck to all who are waiting for grant and CO.


Here comes the first Grant of the day...hopefully few others to follow. Congrats sam18...enjoy the moment.


----------



## goldenage

sukhnav said:


> Hey Congrats for the grant... Wish u all the best....


congrats


----------



## goldenage

sam18 said:


> *Got the GOLDEN mail today.
> My feeling- ON THE TOP OF THE WORLD.
> Thanks each and everyone for the support.
> *
> Good luck to all who are waiting for grant and CO.


Hi sam18 - i see your CO was assigned on dec 12..what took so long..


----------



## sach_1213

sam18 said:


> *Got the GOLDEN mail today.
> My feeling- ON THE TOP OF THE WORLD.
> Thanks each and everyone for the support.
> *
> Good luck to all who are waiting for grant and CO.


Congrats....


----------



## janusj

Got a golden mail today. No CO communication so far, a direct grant! 
Wish all of you who is waiting get your grants very soon

PS: I Applied on 20 Jan 2013 (189)


----------



## rkumar1

Well friends today morning i got a call from person called John Thomsan..he said that he is from Immigration department and as i migrated to Australia but my CISA number ( Citizenship Immigration Services Alien number) is missing and they have issued a card it's lying with Australian embassy and some one on my behalf need to go and collect card and submit it here in DIAC office. i was totally confisued as i have never heard of it..i called Customs and border protection office in Australia and she told this is a scam..she asked me did that guy asked you to deposit some amount..i said no...then she replied they will cal u again in some time will ask me that if i want to avoid any trouble then deposit around 350 pound in a indian account using weston union money transfer...so friends just want to inform you all that in case anyone get the call then make confirmation call with Australian border and security protection officer 1st and what will tell u is that they don't require any CISA number from anyone....just be careful with all these things....


----------



## goldenage

janusj said:


> Got a golden mail today. No CO communication so far, a direct grant!
> Wish all of you who is waiting get your grants very soon
> 
> PS: I Applied on 20 Jan 2013 (189)


congrats


----------



## anandlitesh

janusj said:


> Got a golden mail today. No CO communication so far, a direct grant!
> Wish all of you who is waiting get your grants very soon
> 
> PS: I Applied on 20 Jan 2013 (189)



Congrates dear.........Enjoy ur day........


----------



## sam18

goldenage said:


> Hi sam18 - i see your CO was assigned on dec 12..what took so long..


The CO was assigned on 12 Dec, she asked for some documents. After sending the documents she never revert back. On Feb 6 got a new CO who never contacted. So, last weeek(thursday) I rang and talked to new CO. And this week she granted visa.


----------



## sam18

sukhnav said:


> Hey Congrats for the grant... Wish u all the best....


Thanks a lot


----------



## sam18

lightningmcqueen said:


> Congratulations! :clap2:



Thanks lightningmcqueen


----------



## sam18

superm said:


> congos... :clap2::clap2:


Thanks superm


----------



## sam18

goldenage said:


> congrats



Thanks


----------



## sam18

Sama0310 said:


> Here comes the first Grant of the day...hopefully few others to follow. Congrats sam18...enjoy the moment.


Thanks Sama


----------



## ksheshkumar

sam18 said:


> *Got the GOLDEN mail today.
> My feeling- ON THE TOP OF THE WORLD.
> Thanks each and everyone for the support.
> *
> Good luck to all who are waiting for grant and CO.


Congrat's


----------



## ksheshkumar

janusj said:


> Got a golden mail today. No CO communication so far, a direct grant!
> Wish all of you who is waiting get your grants very soon
> 
> PS: I Applied on 20 Jan 2013 (189)


Congrat's


----------



## lightningmcqueen

janusj said:


> Got a golden mail today. No CO communication so far, a direct grant!
> Wish all of you who is waiting get your grants very soon
> 
> PS: I Applied on 20 Jan 2013 (189)


Congrats! Onshore applicant right?


----------



## VVV

Congratz Saro, Sam18 and janusj! All the best!


----------



## deepuz

lucky14 said:


> hi deepuz, you can keep your form 80 ready as it takes long time to fill some details like travel details for apst 10 yrs and all addresses, ans all employment details..
> 
> 190 application with SA sponsorship 5th jan, Co 4th feb, medicals 14 Feb, uploaded all docus requested by co on 22nd feb..Now wait and watch..:ranger:


I have frontloaded everything and waiting .....:juggle:


----------



## pretty11

sam18 said:


> *Got the GOLDEN mail today.
> My feeling- ON THE TOP OF THE WORLD.
> Thanks each and everyone for the support.
> *
> Good luck to all who are waiting for grant and CO.


congrats sam!!!

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## deepuz

rvdb said:


> Very happy to report that we received our grant today :clap2:
> 
> The most frustrating thing was waiting :ranger: and not knowing where in the process you were since the website is not really updated on an ongoing basis.
> 
> Off to Canberra shortly lane: --- goodluck!
> 
> PS. My details and timelimes have been updated on the Google docs.


Hi rvdb, 

Congrats on your grant..:clap2::clap2::clap2: 

Happy to know that we are going to the same place (Canberra)... I'm waiting for my grant too... 

Please PM me your contact details if you dont mind, would like to network with everyone going to Canberra


----------



## pretty11

hi everyone!

are there any other dec applicants who hasn't received the grant yet?
perhaps there are still some.. 

cmon guys.. am i the one left behind? 
 

:ranger::ranger:


----------



## mamunmaziz

sam18 said:


> The CO was assigned on 12 Dec, she asked for some documents. After sending the documents she never revert back. On Feb 6 got a new CO who never contacted. So, last weeek(thursday) I rang and talked to new CO. And this week she granted visa.


congrats sam


----------



## mamunmaziz

raghut said:


> Hi Expat members,
> 
> I want to know if anyone is facing this issue in their eVisa application......
> I have lodged my Subclass 189 visa in 1st Week of Feb 2013 and uploaded all the required documents, but for Form 80 document even though I have uploaded for both myself and my wife long time ago, still the document status shows as required.. For all other documents it is showing as received......
> 
> And the Visa Status is showing as "In Progress". So far CO has not been assigned yet...... When I spoke to Immigration they said it might be a bug in their system and only after CO is allocated he will ask for reqd docs and then I can email them.
> 
> I really don't understand why for this one particular document the status shows as "Required".
> 
> Has any one faced this problem before and any solution to it...... please let me know asap.
> 
> Thanks,
> RT


it happened for me tøo but uploaded documents came back and visible again.


----------



## sam18

mamunmaziz said:


> congrats sam


Thank you


----------



## timus17

goldenage said:


> Hi folks..hope all the doing great..I am just curious..I am spoke to DIAC helpdesk yesterday..they said my application already assigned with CO and they are doing some initial verifications..i am bit surprised and confused..there was no mail nothing to confirm about CO allocation...how will i come to know CO is there and working on application?
> 
> please help...my app was ack on jan 24



Please update the signature...


----------



## timus17

tenten said:


> very true... I'm in battle again tomorrow.


Tenten.... U are almost near the finishing line.... be ready for the party


----------



## sam18

pretty11 said:


> congrats sam!!!
> 
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Thanks pretty11. I will pray for you. Look at my timeline, visa lodged in November and got grant today.


----------



## timus17

GermanNurse said:


> I´m fighting with you



I wish you and tenten a speedy grant...


----------



## GermanNurse

timus17 said:


> I wish you and tenten a speedy grant...


Thanks Timus


----------



## inaus

pretty11 said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> are there any other dec applicants who hasn't received the grant yet?
> perhaps there are still some..
> 
> cmon guys.. am i the one left behind?
> 
> 
> :ranger::ranger:


I applied on Dec 10. CO Contacted for additional docs on 14th Feb. Its been almost a month since then.. No response from CO.

Called DIAC today, and the DIAC rep discussed it with CO putting me on hold.. It seems CO said that its routine processing...

Hopefully I'll get it sometime this month.


----------



## timus17

sam18 said:


> *Got the GOLDEN mail today.
> My feeling- ON THE TOP OF THE WORLD.
> Thanks each and everyone for the support.
> *
> Good luck to all who are waiting for grant and CO.



Congrats Sam18... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## timus17

pretty11 said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> are there any other dec applicants who hasn't received the grant yet?
> perhaps there are still some..
> 
> cmon guys.. am i the one left behind?
> 
> 
> :ranger::ranger:



Yes there are still couple of them who's medicals are finalized and couple of more who's medicals are referred


----------



## GermanNurse

Congrats to Sam 18 and everyone else wo received Grant today or got CO assigned


----------



## timus17

VVV said:


> Congratz Saro, Sam18 and janusj! All the best!


Hey VVV... give us some good news.. where is ur grant stuck ?


----------



## joluwarrior

sam18 said:


> *Got the GOLDEN mail today.
> My feeling- ON THE TOP OF THE WORLD.
> Thanks each and everyone for the support.
> *
> Good luck to all who are waiting for grant and CO.


Congratulations mate !!!


----------



## joluwarrior

janusj said:


> Got a golden mail today. No CO communication so far, a direct grant!
> Wish all of you who is waiting get your grants very soon
> 
> PS: I Applied on 20 Jan 2013 (189)


Congratulations mate !!!
Attention Jan 3rd week applicants


----------



## VVV

timus17 said:


> Hey VVV... give us some good news.. where is ur grant stuck ?


Hi Timus, well I got my grant two weeks back! I posted on this forum about how I got a direct grant and never heard from a CO! It's in my signature!

Thanks for your concern though  

Good Luck with everything


----------



## the_nuke

pretty11 said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> are there any other dec applicants who hasn't received the grant yet?
> perhaps there are still some..
> 
> cmon guys.. am i the one left behind?
> 
> 
> :ranger::ranger:


I'm with you...no grants here too 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## joluwarrior

the_nuke said:


> I'm with you...no grants here too
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


Today, CO teams are busy clearing Findraj's application. That's a mammoth one. 
All the rest of us maybe on hold that's why 

Findraj -> no pun intended dude


----------



## burge

I got a CO today. BH, team34 GSM brisbane. she has requested for educational certificate and marriage certificate. is it normal to receive three different attachments when contacted by the CO?


----------



## joluwarrior

burge said:


> I got a CO today. BH, team34 GSM brisbane. she has requested for educational certificate and marriage certificate. is it normal to receive three different attachments when contacted by the CO?


What was your application date ?
It is normal to receive different attachments from the CO. It would list all the details requested, type of evidences that you can provide and also I think a Visa application summary.


----------



## aussie456

timus17 said:


> Yes there are still couple of them who's medicals are finalized and couple of more who's medicals are referred


I also don't get the grant yet


----------



## burge

thanks joluwarrior, my details are below:
263111 ACS +ve: 19-Sep-12 | IELTS 8.0: 01-Dec-12 | EOI(189): 15-Dec-12 | ITA: 07-Jan-12 | Visa App/Ack: 16-Jan-13 | PCC: 26-Feb-13 | Meds:26-Feb-13 Sent | CO: 13-Mar-13|GRANT:


----------



## joluwarrior

burge said:


> thanks joluwarrior, my details are below:
> 263111 ACS +ve: 19-Sep-12 | IELTS 8.0: 01-Dec-12 | EOI(189): 15-Dec-12 | ITA: 07-Jan-12 | Visa App/Ack: 16-Jan-13 | PCC: 26-Feb-13 | Meds:26-Feb-13 Sent | CO: 13-Mar-13|GRANT:


My friend, good to see your timeline. Things seem healthy.
Do note the 28 days response time for you to respond to CO's request. All the best for the grant !!


----------



## akajain

raghut said:


> Hi Expat members,
> 
> I want to know if anyone is facing this issue in their eVisa application......
> I have lodged my Subclass 189 visa in 1st Week of Feb 2013 and uploaded all the required documents, but for Form 80 document even though I have uploaded for both myself and my wife long time ago, still the document status shows as required.. For all other documents it is showing as received......
> 
> And the Visa Status is showing as "In Progress". So far CO has not been assigned yet...... When I spoke to Immigration they said it might be a bug in their system and only after CO is allocated he will ask for reqd docs and then I can email them.
> 
> I really don't understand why for this one particular document the status shows as "Required".
> 
> Has any one faced this problem before and any solution to it...... please let me know asap.
> 
> Thanks,
> RT


Nothing seems wrong to be worry about.


----------



## michelle1980

I hope ours is here soon applied 21st January  x birthday tomorrow x


----------



## joluwarrior

michelle1980 said:


> I hope ours is here soon applied 21st January  x birthday tomorrow x


happy birthday in advance Michelle 
Obviously, a grant for you tomorrow would be the most apt gift. Let me tell you that a member has posted today about receving direct grant for 20th Jan application.


----------



## kemee

for my 189 application I have two dependent.

My self : medical done on 15th Feb : but still status is "Requested"

Two Dependent : Medical done on 1 Feb : but still status is "Recommended"

My self : PCC done on 1 March : but showing "Requested"

What could be the issue?

but from online portal arrange your medical link is gone ?(does this mean report has been uploaded) 

CO Assigned on 15 Feb


----------



## bharathreddym

Hi ,
This is the first time I am writing on this forum even though I have been following it for a while now. All the posts and replies are really helpful to many people like me and seriously a lot of information . 

Okay My part : 

I have applied for the visa on jan30 and awaiting my CO. I have a query which i hope someone in this forum would help me with. I would be travelling to china this month end for a month on official work from office. So was wondering what are the complications which can arise due to this to my visa application and is there anything I should be doing to let the CO know that I have been to china... .

Can someone please help me !! 

Cheers


----------



## timus17

bharathreddym said:


> Hi ,
> This is the first time I am writing on this forum even though I have been following it for a while now. All the posts and replies are really helpful to many people like me and seriously a lot of information .
> 
> Okay My part :
> 
> I have applied for the visa on jan30 and awaiting my CO. I have a query which i hope someone in this forum would help me with. I would be travelling to china this month end for a month on official work from office. So was wondering what are the complications which can arise due to this to my visa application and is there anything I should be doing to let the CO know that I have been to china... .
> 
> Can someone please help me !!
> 
> Cheers


Yes Inform CO about it in advance... There would be no complication....


----------



## timus17

michelle1980 said:


> I hope ours is here soon applied 21st January  x birthday tomorrow x



I wish you get ur grant as soon as clock ticks 00:00 ... It would be a wonderful gift...


----------



## Stevo34Galway

HI guys

I think I would have had my visa granted by now, as I got my CO, yet as I added my de facto partner to my application. Waiting on her Meds on 16th March in Sydney...


----------



## Amiman

Hi all!

I have received my visa!! One quick question... Do I need to do anything apart from visiting Australia within the stipulated time???

Thanks


----------



## pretty11

inaus said:


> I applied on Dec 10. CO Contacted for additional docs on 14th Feb. Its been almost a month since then.. No response from CO.
> 
> Called DIAC today, and the DIAC rep discussed it with CO putting me on hold.. It seems CO said that its routine processing...
> 
> Hopefully I'll get it sometime this month.



Hi inaus,
we have the same fortune -- i lodged dec 9 and received CO feb 22.
what is your CO initials and from what team?
weird feeling coz most of the jan applicants receive their grants earlier than us.

i agree..hopefully we'll receive the grant this month. 

thanks inaus!


----------



## joluwarrior

Amiman said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have received my visa!! One quick question... Do I need to do anything apart from visiting Australia within the stipulated time???
> 
> Thanks


Stay and work there 
Do you intend to know what you have to do before landing ? Or is it after landing that you want info about ?
Pls. give some more detail on your query.


----------



## timus17

kemee said:


> for my 189 application I have two dependent.
> 
> My self : medical done on 15th Feb : but still status is "Requested"
> 
> Two Dependent : Medical done on 1 Feb : but still status is "Recommended"
> 
> My self : PCC done on 1 March : but showing "Requested"
> 
> What could be the issue?
> 
> but from online portal arrange your medical link is gone ?(does this mean report has been uploaded)
> 
> CO Assigned on 15 Feb


If medical link has gone, then it means medicals are successfully uploaded...

And I would recommend you to check with CO for status of medicals... other assumptions are just assumptions... no solid conclusion can be drawn out of them


----------



## Amiman

joluwarrior said:


> Stay and work there
> Do you intend to know what you have to do before landing ? Or is it after landing that you want info about ?
> Pls. give some more detail on your query.


It just that do I need to do anything more in order to activate my visa?


----------



## joluwarrior

Amiman said:


> It just that do I need to do anything more in order to activate my visa?


Yep. Land once within the stipulated time.
Btw any rasgullas on offer for this reply ?


----------



## thumbsup

*"Organise Health" Link*

Hello All, I have a query regarding "Organise your health examinations" link. I am able to see this link when I filed my visa on 7th march. When I click this link, I see some questionnaire in the form of "yes/no". 

Can some one please advise - we ourselves need to tick them or it will be taken care when we go for medicals?

Many Thanks.


----------



## findraj

thumbsup said:


> Hello All, I have a query regarding "Organise your health examinations" link. I am able to see this link when I filed my visa on 7th march. When I click this link, I see some questionnaire in the form of "yes/no".
> 
> Can some one please advise - we ourselves need to tick them or it will be taken care when we go for medicals?
> 
> Many Thanks.


You must tick them, take an appointment wit the clinic, take a printout and go for examination with ur passport and photos on the day of your medical examination.


----------



## rvdb

Hi Deepuz,

I cannot PM you. I have not made 5 "good" posts yet!
This would be nr 4.
Now I must just post something random or at least a joke and THEN I can put links and PM etc.

Sad that one have to put measures like this in place to protect against abuse....

I see you are a BA? Canberra is a peculiar choice considering the job market there.
Also I think that space for IT in Canberra was listed as "Limited"
Last time I checked all the jobs were government related and therefore requires security clearance, and security clearance you can only get when you are a citizen.

Is it different for BA's or do I maybe have the wrong end of the stick?

My spouse is a Clinical Sales specialist and we got the grant with her as the main applicant.
I have 12 years experience as an Analyst Programmer but will most likely continue to work for my current company remotely until I can get one of the very "limited" IT jobs in ACT.


----------



## rvdb

How about some Confucius for post nr.5.

_"Man that runs in front of car gets tyred.
Man that runs behind car gets exhausted."_


----------



## Immiseek

Findraj
I was just tracking data packets coming from Asia-Oceanic zone and could decipher a few of them which roughly decrypted to your name. Looks like ur grant is crossing Pacific Ocean; keep ur firewall open for traffic coming from that part of the continent


----------



## Saroj2012

burge said:


> I got a CO today. BH, team34 GSM brisbane. she has requested for educational certificate and marriage certificate. is it normal to receive three different attachments when contacted by the CO?


Same CO here. When did u apply?


----------



## burge

Saroj2012 said:


> Same CO here. When did u apply?


good stuff saroj.
here's my timeline: 263111 ACS +ve: 19-Sep-12 | IELTS 8.0: 01-Dec-12 | EOI(189): 15-Dec-12 | ITA: 07-Jan-12 | Visa App/Ack: 16-Jan-13 | PCC: 26-Feb-13 | Meds:26-Feb-13 Sent | CO: 13-Mar-13|GRANT:


----------



## burge

hello guyz, i got a mail from CO just now. i need help interpreting this. here is the content:
IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT

Dear Mr xxxxxxxxxx

Thank you for your quick response. I have added the required documents to your application and will continue my assessment.

There are a number of checking processes that may be undertaken as part of the visa approval process, including health, character and national security checks.

It is not possible to provide a date or timeframe for the completion of a visa application. The length of time taken to complete the relevant checks for individual cases varies.

Timeframes depend on many things, such as the nature of the visa applied for, the individual circumstances of a visa applicant and the complexity of individual cases and the processing priority given to different application types.

If further information is required to progress your application, you will receive a request in writing.
Thank you for your patience in this matter.

someone please explain the implication of this to me....thanks


----------



## GermanNurse

Hey my friends ... I couldn´t sleep so I checked my mails again ... and tada ... got my CO assigned ... Team 6 ME Adelaide.
CO is asking for some documents ... but I´m a bit confused ... because He asks for "Birth Certificate - copy of original untranslated document" So that would be my german birth certificate ... right?
also Passport photographs
and
Evidence of of overseas work experience copy of original untranslated documents
and
Character requirements - evidence of character, copy of origional untranslated document ... That would be my german Police Check


----------



## goldenage

hello folks..i see some document status is shown as "requested"..any idea what does that mean? I did upload all documents already..


----------



## GermanNurse

What is TRIM and BF short for ?


----------



## shabanasafa

BF (brought forward) - Means Documents are finalized. about TRIM i am not sure...


----------



## deepuz

rvdb said:


> Hi Deepuz,
> 
> I cannot PM you. I have not made 5 "good" posts yet!
> This would be nr 4.
> Now I must just post something random or at least a joke and THEN I can put links and PM etc.
> 
> Sad that one have to put measures like this in place to protect against abuse....
> 
> I see you are a BA? Canberra is a peculiar choice considering the job market there.
> Also I think that space for IT in Canberra was listed as "Limited"
> Last time I checked all the jobs were government related and therefore requires security clearance, and security clearance you can only get when you are a citizen.
> 
> Is it different for BA's or do I maybe have the wrong end of the stick?
> 
> My spouse is a Clinical Sales specialist and we got the grant with her as the main applicant.
> I have 12 years experience as an Analyst Programmer but will most likely continue to work for my current company remotely until I can get one of the very "limited" IT jobs in ACT.


ICT BA is open(skills in demand) in ACT occupation list and thats why I could apply for it... 
But i know there are only very few jobs out there and most of them are govt jobs and only citizens can apply for it..
but with my IELTS score, I was elgible only for ACT... so finalized on it...

I know its gonna be a big challenge to get a job there.... but let me hope for the best and believe in some luck and faith in god !!!!


----------



## GermanNurse

shabanasafa said:


> BF (brought forward) - Means Documents are finalized. about TRIM i am not sure...


Ok Thanks Shabanasafa ...
The documents which are reqested in the mail from CO are marked with TRIM ... I guess it has something to do with that


----------



## dldmaniac

GermanNurse said:


> Ok Thanks Shabanasafa ...
> The documents which are reqested in the mail from CO are marked with TRIM ... I guess it has something to do with that


I read somewhere it expands to This Requirement Is Met.

I've got the same status for one of my docs too.


----------



## GermanNurse

dldmaniac said:


> I read somewhere it expands to This Requirement Is Met.
> 
> I've got the same status for one of my docs too.


thanks, maniac


----------



## superm

GermanNurse said:


> What is TRIM and BF short for ?


Both means finalized.
Check eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place for various statuses explanation.


----------



## civicblade

CO from Team 6, Adelaide was assigned to my case. 

A tricky situation arises for my newborn son's health examination. My son's health report has to be sent in paper form to Global Health in Sydney. Both me and my wife's health examination results were submitted online. I think this is going to cause some delay in the issue of grant letter. 

The CO was very prompt in replying to my email query about my son's health examination. He replied in less than an hour. 

The CO request for Form80 for both me and my wife and this is one heck of a super long form to fill. I'm taking a day off from work to fill the form and complete my son's health examination tomorrow.

Wish me luck in the grant and good luck for all 189/190 applicants.


----------



## ellachu

@superrm, 

Hi all, I am also waiting for CO, Visa lodge 28 January 2013. Can I ask you guys who have been granted an Visa recently with secondary applicants. Is it necessary for Secondary applicants to enter Australia with or after the main applicant? Or can they enter first? Thanks in advance...


----------



## VVV

Congratz Amiman on the grant!

All the best to GermanNurse and ShabanaSafa for the awaiting grants...you guys should hear the news today!

All the best to everyone else awaiting for grants and COs.


----------



## joluwarrior

GermanNurse said:


> Hey my friends ... I couldn´t sleep so I checked my mails again ... and tada ... got my CO assigned ... Team 6 ME Adelaide.
> CO is asking for some documents ... but I´m a bit confused ... because He asks for "Birth Certificate - copy of original untranslated document" So that would be my german birth certificate ... right?
> also Passport photographs
> and
> Evidence of of overseas work experience copy of original untranslated documents
> and
> Character requirements - evidence of character, copy of origional untranslated document ... That would be my german Police Check


Straightforward requirements by CO. That too I guess as you docs is in a language other than English. 
Provide them quickly and see if you are cleared within this week. Just 1 day left.


----------



## joluwarrior

civicblade said:


> CO from Team 6, Adelaide was assigned to my case.
> 
> A tricky situation arises for my newborn son's health examination. My son's health report has to be sent in paper form to Global Health in Sydney. Both me and my wife's health examination results were submitted online. I think this is going to cause some delay in the issue of grant letter.
> 
> The CO was very prompt in replying to my email query about my son's health examination. He replied in less than an hour.
> 
> The CO request for Form80 for both me and my wife and this is one heck of a super long form to fill. I'm taking a day off from work to fill the form and complete my son's health examination tomorrow.
> 
> Wish me luck in the grant and good luck for all 189/190 applicants.


If yours and spouse meds are online how come son's is paper based. 
Regarding delay, it could be. Mine is paper based. Done long ago. Still CO asked for it. Had to provide him receipts of shipment.


----------



## burge

hello guyz, i got a mail from CO just now. i need help interpreting this. here is the content:
IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT

Dear Mr xxxxxxxxxx

Thank you for your quick response. I have added the required documents to your application and will continue my assessment.

There are a number of checking processes that may be undertaken as part of the visa approval process, including health, character and national security checks.

It is not possible to provide a date or timeframe for the completion of a visa application. The length of time taken to complete the relevant checks for individual cases varies.

Timeframes depend on many things, such as the nature of the visa applied for, the individual circumstances of a visa applicant and the complexity of individual cases and the processing priority given to different application types.

If further information is required to progress your application, you will receive a request in writing.
Thank you for your patience in this matter.

someone please explain the implication of this to me....thanks


----------



## civicblade

Hi GermanNurse, 

We applied for 189 on the same day and I think we were assigned the same CO from T6, Adelaide. 

Good luck for your application. 



GermanNurse said:


> Hey my friends ... I couldn´t sleep so I checked my mails again ... and tada ... got my CO assigned ... Team 6 ME Adelaide.
> CO is asking for some documents ... but I´m a bit confused ... because He asks for "Birth Certificate - copy of original untranslated document" So that would be my german birth certificate ... right?
> also Passport photographs
> and
> Evidence of of overseas work experience copy of original untranslated documents
> and
> Character requirements - evidence of character, copy of origional untranslated document ... That would be my german Police Check


----------



## goldenage

hello folks .. today i got CO assigned..but to my surprise she ask some documents which I am not sure..

US State Police Certificate..now I am confused whether I need to get it from my current state or from all states
FBI clearance for my wife..she is in US for under 1 year.. confused 

if anybody has any clue or pointers..I would really really appreciate you help...


----------



## findraj

goldenage said:


> hello folks .. today i got CO assigned..but to my surprise she ask some documents which I am not sure..
> 
> US State Police Certificate..now I am confused whether I need to get it from my current state or from all states
> FBI clearance for my wife..she is in US for under 1 year.. confused
> 
> if anybody has any clue or pointers..I would really really appreciate you help...


Hi,

you need FBI as well as State clearance...for the State you have lived in..Not all the states..unless you moved from one to another state every year.. That would be a mammoth task 

you can tell your CO she has lived less than a year however, your CO maybe asking assuming it will be a year soon..So ask if it is necessary, how long has she been to be precise?

If its close to 10 or 11 months, yes the CO will need her PCC as well..


----------



## goldenage

findraj said:


> Hi,
> 
> you need FBI as well as State clearance...for the State you have lived in..Not all the states..unless you moved from one to another state every year.. That would be a mammoth task
> 
> you can tell your CO she has lived less than a year however, your CO maybe asking assuming it will be a year soon..So ask if it is necessary, how long has she been to be precise?
> 
> If its close to 10 or 11 months, yes the CO will need her PCC as well..


thanks findraj...my question if I stayed in 3 different states..previous one was 2.5 years ago...do i need to obtain cert from them too? or just the one in which i am staying for past 2.5 years


----------



## findraj

goldenage said:


> thanks findraj...my question if I stayed in 3 different states..previous one was 2.5 years ago...do i need to obtain cert from them too? or just the one in which i am staying for past 2.5 years



Every state u stayed in past 10 years........Just to prove you dont have a criminal record in either state...


----------



## ellachu

goldenage said:


> hello folks .. today i got CO assigned..but to my surprise she ask some documents which I am not sure..
> 
> US State Police Certificate..now I am confused whether I need to get it from my current state or from all states
> FBI clearance for my wife..she is in US for under 1 year.. confused
> 
> if anybody has any clue or pointers..I would really really appreciate you help...


Hi, may i ask when did you lodge your visa. Is it 189 or 190? Thanks!


----------



## timus17

Immiseek said:


> Findraj
> I was just tracking data packets coming from Asia-Oceanic zone and could decipher a few of them which roughly decrypted to your name. Looks like ur grant is crossing Pacific Ocean; keep ur firewall open for traffic coming from that part of the continent


Ha ha ha... True... How far hve the data packets reached now... Put an additional pipe to increase bandwidth... It should have been a point to point tunnel...


----------



## timus17

burge said:


> hello guyz, i got a mail from CO just now. i need help interpreting this. here is the content:
> IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT
> 
> Dear Mr xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thank you for your quick response. I have added the required documents to your application and will continue my assessment.
> 
> There are a number of checking processes that may be undertaken as part of the visa approval process, including health, character and national security checks.
> 
> It is not possible to provide a date or timeframe for the completion of a visa application. The length of time taken to complete the relevant checks for individual cases varies.
> 
> Timeframes depend on many things, such as the nature of the visa applied for, the individual circumstances of a visa applicant and the complexity of individual cases and the processing priority given to different application types.
> 
> If further information is required to progress your application, you will receive a request in writing.
> Thank you for your patience in this matter.
> 
> someone please explain the implication of this to me....thanks


This is a general mail... Just check th attachment for required docs and mail them to co asap


----------



## timus17

GermanNurse said:


> Hey my friends ... I couldn´t sleep so I checked my mails again ... and tada ... got my CO assigned ... Team 6 ME Adelaide.
> CO is asking for some documents ... but I´m a bit confused ... because He asks for "Birth Certificate - copy of original untranslated document" So that would be my german birth certificate ... right?
> also Passport photographs
> and
> Evidence of of overseas work experience copy of original untranslated documents
> and
> Character requirements - evidence of character, copy of origional untranslated document ... That would be my german Police Check


Congrats on co allocation.. U grant is on the way...


----------



## timus17

GermanNurse said:


> What is TRIM and BF short for ?


Trim means the required is met... That means just for the sake of finalizing co is asking u for some docs or forms.... Otherwise ur grant is finalized... I got th same status in mail subject before i forwarded them an additional document from my parents... So this is definitely positive


----------



## findraj

Immiseek said:


> Findraj
> I was just tracking data packets coming from Asia-Oceanic zone and could decipher a few of them which roughly decrypted to your name. Looks like ur grant is crossing Pacific Ocean; keep ur firewall open for traffic coming from that part of the continent



Hahahaha Just saw your post man!!!

Sneaky IT people..LOL


----------



## findraj

timus17 said:


> Ha ha ha... True... How far hve the data packets reached now... Put an additional pipe to increase bandwidth... It should have been a point to point tunnel...


Haha thanks for all the anticipation and predictions

I still think the data packets must be coming at a slow snail mail..

On a serious note we must wait till next week . Case Officers dont check mails as often as we do


----------



## dldmaniac

Just wanted to ask you guys. When the CO contacted you, did they email you from their team email id or their direct official id?


----------



## timus17

findraj said:


> Haha thanks for all the anticipation and predictions
> 
> I still think the data packets must be coming at a slow snail mail..
> 
> On a serious note we must wait till next week . Case Officers dont check mails as often as we do


Yeah... My co use to respond in 7-10 days.. Minimum he took was 7 dqys nd max 10 days


----------



## timus17

dldmaniac said:


> Just wanted to ask you guys. When the CO contacted you, did they email you from their team email id or their direct official id?


Team mail id


----------



## Amiman

joluwarrior said:


> Yep. Land once within the stipulated time.
> Btw any rasgullas on offer for this reply ?


Thanks joluwarrior!!


----------



## joluwarrior

Anybody having CO by initials DC from Team 33 Brisbane ?


----------



## rajesh.149

burge said:


> hello guyz, i got a mail from CO just now. i need help interpreting this. here is the content:
> IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT
> 
> Dear Mr xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thank you for your quick response. I have added the required documents to your application and will continue my assessment.
> 
> There are a number of checking processes that may be undertaken as part of the visa approval process, including health, character and national security checks.
> 
> It is not possible to provide a date or timeframe for the completion of a visa application. The length of time taken to complete the relevant checks for individual cases varies.
> 
> Timeframes depend on many things, such as the nature of the visa applied for, the individual circumstances of a visa applicant and the complexity of individual cases and the processing priority given to different application types.
> 
> If further information is required to progress your application, you will receive a request in writing.
> Thank you for your patience in this matter.
> 
> someone please explain the implication of this to me....thanks


By reading it seems to me the CO who has taken up has been kind enough to let you know he has started working on your case, and will keep you posted if he needs anything more as he is looking through the documents. Nothing to worry. From the first look and read that it what it seems to me, but more senior experts can also comment.


----------



## udda

Guys I received a mail from CO requesting from 80. 

CO from Team 2 Adelaide RL


----------



## aussimmi

Dear All,

I have a query regarding uploading docs. There are three people in the application. The docs for the primary applicant have been uploaded but for the other two applicants, while uploading the docs the system gives the error that max file limit has been reached. There are not many files that have been uploaded and i know for sure that i am well below the limit set in the system. Has anyone faced similar problem and what should be the workaround.


----------



## Badrika

Hi,All,

Anybody having a CO from team 2 adelaid SK?

Then we can compare her processing time.


----------



## dldmaniac

Badrika said:


> Hi,All,
> 
> Anybody having a CO from team 2 adelaid SK?
> 
> Then we can compare her processing time.


Yep. Me. Just got my application assigned to her yesterday.


----------



## raaj

aussimmi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query regarding uploading docs. There are three people in the application. The docs for the primary applicant have been uploaded but for the other two applicants, while uploading the docs the system gives the error that max file limit has been reached. There are not many files that have been uploaded and i know for sure that i am well below the limit set in the system. Has anyone faced similar problem and what should be the workaround.


same case with me. i asked DIAC what to do and they replied that i can upload the docs for my family under my name...with PROPER DESCRIPTION though and CO will find docs.

so just select primary applicant name, upload doc putting description like..... <spousename>_PCC, <childname>_Birth_Certificate or something..

hope that answers your query


----------



## aussimmi

raaj said:


> same case with me. i asked DIAC what to do and they replied that i can upload the docs for my family under my name...with PROPER DESCRIPTION though and CO will find docs.
> 
> so just select primary applicant name, upload doc putting description like..... <spousename>_PCC, <childname>_Birth_Certificate or something..
> 
> hope that answers your query


thanks!


----------



## GermanNurse

civicblade said:


> Hi GermanNurse,
> 
> We applied for 189 on the same day and I think we were assigned the same CO from T6, Adelaide.
> 
> Good luck for your application.


And good luck for you, too 
:clap2:


----------



## GermanNurse

I still don´t quite understand why my CO asks for untranslated original documents ... but Okay ..


----------



## GermanNurse

superm said:


> Both means finalized.
> Check eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place for various statuses explanation.



Thank you, superm  nice and very helpful page!


----------



## joluwarrior

GermanNurse said:


> I still don´t quite understand why my CO asks for untranslated original documents ... but Okay ..


CO might be learning German and so wants to practise some reading skills


----------



## zakisaleem18

Dear Forumates....

Just a quick question.

1) Are all medicals which are given Grade B result by the Panel Doctors referred to MOC?

2) Can DIAC or CO take a call on Grade B medical results depending on the gravity of the health report. For instance say: an OLD TB or inactive TB for which the panel Doctors are informed by MOC to give grade B if identified.

I assume that if the medical condition is existing it might be referred to MOC and if inactive currently it might not be referred but the CO will take a call.

Please comment or share your views.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## superm

ellachu said:


> @superrm,
> 
> Hi all, I am also waiting for CO, Visa lodge 28 January 2013. Can I ask you guys who have been granted an Visa recently with secondary applicants. Is it necessary for Secondary applicants to enter Australia with or after the main applicant? Or can they enter first? Thanks in advance...


I don't think so. There's nothing of such mentioned in Grant letter. No conditions.
Also - from what I understand - at the time of applying your are primary and secondary but when you got the grant you are PR holder, should not matter if applicant is primary or not.
Other seniors might want to confirm or correct me.


----------



## Megha09

superm said:


> I don't think so. There's nothing of such mentioned in Grant letter. No conditions.
> Also - from what I understand - at the time of applying your are primary and secondary but when you got the grant you are PR holder, should not matter if applicant is primary or not.
> Other seniors might want to confirm or correct me.


Sorry for jumping to a different topic.How do we know if the medicals are uploaded?Hospital told me that they uploaded the ,meds on 12th the link is still there on my form

Meg


----------



## joluwarrior

superm said:


> I don't think so. There's nothing of such mentioned in Grant letter. No conditions.
> Also - from what I understand - at the time of applying your are primary and secondary but when you got the grant you are PR holder, should not matter if applicant is primary or not.
> Other seniors might want to confirm or correct me.


My agent has told me that for the first entry, secondary applicants cannot enter unless primary applicant's PR is activated. However, am yet to check the validity of this info from agent.


----------



## Stigmatic

Many Expats who have applied 189 near 22-24 Jan have got their CO assign by 13-14th March. 

Have any one applied after 24th Jan, have their CO assigned ?

Also can any one put some light on the time period one gets Visa after CO is assigned.


----------



## joluwarrior

Stigmatic said:


> Many Expats who have applied 189 near 22-24 Jan have got their CO assign by 13-14th March.
> 
> Have any one applied after 24th Jan, have their CO assigned ?
> 
> Also can any one put some light on the time period one gets Visa after CO is assigned.


Yet haven't heard about CO from anyone after 24th jan appl. date

After CO is assigned, it would vary as per readiness of documents.

You may or may not come to know anything about CO allocation and get a grant directly. Or CO may write to you either requesting for some documents or general notifications that your application is with him and he is reviewing it.

If CO requests for docs, you would get a 28 day response time from the date of his email/letter. Again as per your response and his review, you wil get the grant.

Normally, keeping aside exceptional cases, I haven't seen CO-->Grant exceeding 1 month yet.


----------



## rkumar1

Hi Friends..i have a small query for one of my close friend. He got his 190 visa from WA and arrived here in Perth one month back. but unable to find a job. Now is started searching job outside WA and got offer in Sydney..is it possible for him to move on because 190 visa term is that person has to stay in state for 2 years...and moreover would it be a problem for him later on as he apply for citizenship..i can't find any term on immigration site for this..pls suggest.


----------



## nercromaniac85

joluwarrior said:


> Yet haven't heard about CO from anyone after 24th jan appl. date
> 
> After CO is assigned, it would vary as per readiness of documents.
> 
> You may or may not come to know anything about CO allocation and get a grant directly. Or CO may write to you either requesting for some documents or general notifications that your application is with him and he is reviewing it.
> 
> If CO requests for docs, you would get a 28 day response time from the date of his email/letter. Again as per your response and his review, you wil get the grant.
> 
> Normally, keeping aside exceptional cases, I haven't seen CO-->Grant exceeding 1 month yet.


Still havent got a CO assigned. :confused2:

Visa application date - 24/01/2013


----------



## findraj

Megha09 said:


> Sorry for jumping to a different topic.How do we know if the medicals are uploaded?Hospital told me that they uploaded the ,meds on 12th the link is still there on my form
> 
> Meg


Are you serious?!??! 

Its 14th and you expect magic to happen in 48 hours and the medical links should disappear?!?!?

You need to have more patience...


----------



## findraj

joluwarrior said:


> My agent has told me that for the first entry, secondary applicants cannot enter unless primary applicant's PR is activated. However, am yet to check the validity of this info from agent.


This is so incorrect, unless specifically mentioned in you grant letter, either of you can enter first to validate your visa.

Where to find your conditions in the letter?

It should be somewhere where it says you must enter on or before ....date...year


----------



## joluwarrior

findraj said:


> This is so incorrect, unless specifically mentioned in you grant letter, either of you can enter first to validate your visa.
> 
> Where to find your conditions in the letter?
> 
> It should be somewhere where it says you must enter on or before ....date...year


Thanks for chipping in. As of now, have kept this check on hold till I get the letter.


----------



## superm

Megha09 said:


> Sorry for jumping to a different topic.How do we know if the medicals are uploaded?Hospital told me that they uploaded the ,meds on 12th the link is still there on my form
> 
> Meg


It takes some time to go.. Give it a week.
Also, did you check Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place?


----------



## findraj

GermanNurse said:


> I still don´t quite understand why my CO asks for untranslated original documents ... but Okay ..


Translated documents are not government documents. 

To know what exactly has been translated or to check the authenticity or maybe only for record purposes, your CO has asked for them..

I am sure you are not the first one.

Birth Certificate is your identity document no matter which language it is. 


How about I say I was born in China or say France and just have the translated documents saying original is in Mandarin/French but these are English ..

Would it make sense?


----------



## kakamaka

superm said:


> I don't think so. There's nothing of such mentioned in Grant letter. No conditions.
> Also - from what I understand - at the time of applying your are primary and secondary but when you got the grant you are PR holder, should not matter if applicant is primary or not.
> Other seniors might want to confirm or correct me.


Even i have the same concern. Seniors, Any thoughts?


----------



## raaj

kakamaka said:


> Even i have the same concern. Seniors, Any thoughts?


It matters again when you apply for citizenship; otherwise, NO. 
Anyone can move to Oz anytime, no dependencies whatsoever (if no conditions in grant letter)

i forgot now, but i have seen one forum member who did this a while ago with no issues at all.


----------



## joluwarrior

raaj said:


> It matters again when you apply for citizenship; otherwise, NO.
> Anyone can move to Oz anytime, no dependencies whatsoever (if no conditions in grant letter)
> 
> i forgot now, but i have seen one forum member who did this a while ago with no issues at all.


What is the impact on citizenship application, that you specify ?


----------



## raaj

joluwarrior said:


> What is the impact on citizenship application, that you specify ?


don't know exactly. but the immigration agent told once, that all the members who were in PR application must achieve/activate their PR before the Citizenship can be applied.

there is no such clause for going first or second for secondary applicant to activate PR, though.

But in some cases (may be depending on the circumstances of secondary applicant), there are some conditions marked on the grant letter. but it is very unusual.


----------



## Jump2Aus

Hi 

Any one here who filed in Feb and got ackwnoledgement and waiting for CO ??


----------



## joluwarrior

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi
> 
> Any one here who filed in Feb and got ackwnoledgement and waiting for CO ??


Nothing reported yet from Feb. Since you are onshore, maybe yours might be the among the first ones to get pushed through


----------



## joluwarrior

raaj said:


> don't know exactly. but the immigration agent told once, that all the members who were in PR application must achieve/activate their PR before the Citizenship can be applied.
> 
> there is no such clause for going first or second for secondary applicant to activate PR, though.
> 
> But in some cases (may be depending on the circumstances of secondary applicant), there are some conditions marked on the grant letter. but it is very unusual.


that's fine. Citizenship has its own set of rules to be adhered to.
Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## Jump2Aus

joluwarrior said:


> Nothing reported yet from Feb. Since you are onshore, maybe yours might be the among the first ones to get pushed through


Hopefully .... I am badly waiting for this.... As of now not seen any one who is discussing about feb applications !!


----------



## pretty11

ellachu said:


> Hi, may i ask when did you lodge your visa. Is it 189 or 190? Thanks!


hi ellachu,
wow another filipino on the waiting list..
how are you? 
can you share your timeline? 

pretty11


----------



## Megha09

superm said:


> It takes some time to go.. Give it a week.
> Also, did you check Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place?


Thanks will check that.


----------



## GermanNurse

findraj said:


> Translated documents are not government documents.
> 
> To know what exactly has been translated or to check the authenticity or maybe only for record purposes, your CO has asked for them..
> 
> I am sure you are not the first one.
> 
> Birth Certificate is your identity document no matter which language it is.
> 
> 
> How about I say I was born in China or say France and just have the translated documents saying original is in Mandarin/French but these are English ..
> 
> Would it make sense?


Hey Findraj ... Yes, that makes sense ... I´ve sent all the required documents ... hope I´ll hear back from my CO soon 
:ranger:


----------



## thumbsup

findraj said:


> You must tick them, take an appointment wit the clinic, take a printout and go for examination with ur passport and photos on the day of your medical examination.


Thanks findraj.. there is an option to SAVE or SUBMIT. shall I save them or submit straight away. I am planning to go for medicals some time in mid april as CO allocation should be around 15th April as per the current timelines.


----------



## jogiyogi

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi
> 
> Any one here who filed in Feb and got acknowledgement and waiting for CO ??


Hi,
I am also in same boat. I applied Offshore and my timeline is in my signature.


----------



## michelle1980

Whooooooooooo Happy Birthday to me, assigned our case officer today, requesting form 80 for my and my hubby, shouldnt be long now. Team 2 Adalaide, fingers crossed for anybody else waiting loddges 21st January 2013


----------



## Immiseek

michelle1980 said:


> Whooooooooooo Happy Birthday to me, assigned our case officer today, requesting form 80 for my and my hubby, shouldnt be long now. Team 2 Adalaide, fingers crossed for anybody else waiting loddges 21st January 2013


1st of all, Happy B'day and congrats for CO assignment. Your post suggests that u would get the grant as soon as soon furnish 'largesse'. I wud call form 80 as that only.
I'm from 21 Jan and there are a couple more joining the bandwagon and we r still awaiting CO assignment
Wish us luck since tom is the last day of this week


----------



## Megha09

findraj said:


> Are you serious?!??!
> 
> Its 14th and you expect magic to happen in 48 hours and the medical links should disappear?!?!?
> 
> You need to have more patience...


lol. Patience is a rare commodity.


----------



## joluwarrior

michelle1980 said:


> Whooooooooooo Happy Birthday to me, assigned our case officer today, requesting form 80 for my and my hubby, shouldnt be long now. Team 2 Adalaide, fingers crossed for anybody else waiting loddges 21st January 2013


Now that was cool. You had to get some notification on your birthday isn't it ? 
Many many happy returns of the day !!
But I envy your location. Dream to visit there one day.


----------



## goldenage

ellachu said:


> Hi, may i ask when did you lodge your visa. Is it 189 or 190? Thanks!


hi..189 filed on jan 24


----------



## goldenage

hello folks..i have very urgent need to find answer to this question..I have been to 3 states in US in last 5 years..do I need to obtain police clearance certificates from all state polices or just the current one in which I am staying for last 2+years..
my wife is just under complete 1 year of completing 1 year in US..do I need to get her FBI clearance & PCC?

please help me..


----------



## GermanNurse

michelle1980 said:


> Whooooooooooo Happy Birthday to me, assigned our case officer today, requesting form 80 for my and my hubby, shouldnt be long now. Team 2 Adalaide, fingers crossed for anybody else waiting loddges 21st January 2013


Happy Birthday, Michelle  good present to get a CO assigned  Wish you a speedy grant :clap2:


----------



## joluwarrior

goldenage said:


> hello folks..i have very urgent need to find answer to this question..I have been to 3 states in US in last 5 years..do I need to obtain police clearance certificates from all state polices or just the current one in which I am staying for last 2+years..
> my wife is just under complete 1 year of completing 1 year in US..do I need to get her FBI clearance & PCC?
> 
> please help me..


I thought I saw Findraj answering this query for you earlier today.


----------



## goldenage

hello folks..i have very urgent need to find answer to this question..I have been to 3 states in US in last 5 years..do I need to obtain police clearance certificates from all state polices or just the current one in which I am staying for last 2+years..
my wife is just under complete 1 year of completing 1 year in US..do I need to get her FBI clearance & PCC?
I found this in AU evisa reference document
"You will also need to obtain a police certificate from your local (State) police department covering your 
last 12 months of residence. Apply in person or by mail to the relevant city, county or state police 
department. "

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

please help me.


----------



## goldenage

joluwarrior said:


> I thought I saw Findraj answering this query for you earlier today.


hi joluwarrior..I am getting confused with each version of reply and trying to find if anybodu has first hand experience..

Residents 
You will also need to obtain a police certificate from your local (State) police department covering your 
last 12 months of residence. Apply in person or by mail to the relevant city, county or state police 
department. 
The type of certificate issued depends on individual state procedures

Link"http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## michelle1980

thank you all for your kind wishes and magic it really did work, were just working on the form 80 so will keep everybody upto date with the time process etc... quite similar to a form we completed quite a while back, good luch all


----------



## elec_engineer

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi
> 
> Any one here who filed in Feb and got ackwnoledgement and waiting for CO ??


Hi Jump2Aus,

I applied on the 18th of Feb and received the acknowledgement on the same day. I am onshore applicant as well. When did you apply? Have you uploaded Form 80 and done your medicals?


----------



## udda

michelle1980 said:


> Whooooooooooo Happy Birthday to me, assigned our case officer today, requesting form 80 for my and my hubby, shouldnt be long now. Team 2 Adalaide, fingers crossed for anybody else waiting loddges 21st January 2013


Many Congrats and Happy Birthday Michelle, I also have team 2 Adelaide. Can you please share initials of your CO? mine is RL. Thanks


----------



## Mimilim

HI all,

I have got CO on 4 March asking some docs ..After I submit all the required docs, I wanted to make sure that she gets it or not so i sent an email again . She said that she has taken action for all docs that i have submitted..At the moment she is waiting for the medical to be finalized and it will take a couple of weeks...
What does she mean by saying " medical to be finalized" ?

I had done medical check up on 17 Jan and the hospital had sent it on 28 Jan...It has been almost 2 months ....I wonder why it takes a very long time...

Pls kindly advice ...


----------



## Jump2Aus

elec_engineer said:


> Hi Jump2Aus,
> 
> I applied on the 18th of Feb and received the acknowledgement on the same day. I am onshore applicant as well. When did you apply? Have you uploaded Form 80 and done your medicals?



I applied on 23rd feb. I have uploaded all the required documents, Medicals, PCC. Just waiting for CO assignment.


----------



## elec_engineer

Jump2Aus said:


> I applied on 23rd feb. I have uploaded all the required documents, Medicals, PCC. Just waiting for CO assignment.


I'm guessing COs will be allocated to us in April. I have to still do my medicals and I have filled in Form 80 but I have not uploaded it as yet.


----------



## HannahSibson

timus17 said:


> Trim means the required is met... That means just for the sake of finalizing co is asking u for some docs or forms.... Otherwise ur grant is finalized... I got th same status in mail subject before i forwarded them an additional document from my parents... So this is definitely positive


BF means brought forward. Your grant is on ur way ..


----------



## HannahSibson

joluwarrior said:


> My agent has told me that for the first entry, secondary applicants cannot enter unless primary applicant's PR is activated. However, am yet to check the validity of this info from agent.


Same with me. Multiple agents said me at least for a week the primary applicant shud b there. Secondary applicant cannot make a first entry it seems. Although, we dont knw the reality..


----------



## HannahSibson

michelle1980 said:


> thank you all for your kind wishes and magic it really did work, were just working on the form 80 so will keep everybody upto date with the time process etc... quite similar to a form we completed quite a while back, good luch all


Many many happy returns of the day. Congrats on CO allocation.


----------



## findraj

Megha09 said:


> lol. Patience is a rare commodity.


Not if you apply for Immigration..there are people in this forum itself who have waited 2 years to their PR after applying


----------



## dldmaniac

So my student visa was getting over today. Was going to go on to the brdiging visa. I was kinda wishing that I would get my grant today so that I won't go onto briding with all it's travel restrictions. And guess what, just got the email informing of my visa 
grant.

Ok, enough of all the formal stuff..


wooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

The wait is over!! finally!! 

And talk about perfect timing. Was going for a party at Maroubra beach tonight, and I've got one more reason to celebrate! arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:

Many thanks to everyone here for guiding me through the process. I'll stick around and help out the ones who are still waiting.

Cheers
Rohith


----------



## findraj

goldenage said:


> hi joluwarrior..I am getting confused with each version of reply and trying to find if anybodu has first hand experience..
> 
> Residents
> You will also need to obtain a police certificate from your local (State) police department covering your
> last 12 months of residence. Apply in person or by mail to the relevant city, county or state police
> department.
> The type of certificate issued depends on individual state procedures
> 
> Link"http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


What do you think I have? Second Hand experience? LOL...

Well its your wish whatever PCC you want to submit/ apply, you can...It depends upon the CO to ask any further documents...I only replied because I thought you needed advice..

I applied for all the countries PCC I have ever lived not just last 10 years..And my CO did ask me all of them again when she mailed me...

I have lived in NY and Texas and had state clearance for both of them..

Its your decision whether or not to apply for them before hand, and your CO will decide if he/she wants it or not...

Simple man..


----------



## ksheshkumar

dldmaniac said:


> So my student visa was getting over today. Was going to go on to the brdiging visa. I was kinda wishing that I would get my grant today so that I won't go onto briding with all it's travel restrictions. And guess what, just got the email informing of my visa
> grant.
> 
> Ok, enough of all the formal stuff..
> 
> 
> wooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The wait is over!! finally!!
> 
> And talk about perfect timing. Was going for a party at Maroubra beach tonight, and I've got one more reason to celebrate! arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> 
> Many thanks to everyone here for guiding me through the process. I'll stick around and help out the ones who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers
> Rohith


Congrat's


----------



## VVV

dldmaniac said:


> So my student visa was getting over today. Was going to go on to the brdiging visa. I was kinda wishing that I would get my grant today so that I won't go onto briding with all it's travel restrictions. And guess what, just got the email informing of my visa
> grant.
> 
> Ok, enough of all the formal stuff..
> 
> 
> wooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The wait is over!! finally!!
> 
> And talk about perfect timing. Was going for a party at Maroubra beach tonight, and I've got one more reason to celebrate! arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> 
> Many thanks to everyone here for guiding me through the process. I'll stick around and help out the ones who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers
> Rohith


Congratz!!!! what fantastic news! celebrate    lane:lane:


----------



## findraj

dldmaniac said:


> So my student visa was getting over today. Was going to go on to the brdiging visa. I was kinda wishing that I would get my grant today so that I won't go onto briding with all it's travel restrictions. And guess what, just got the email informing of my visa
> grant.
> 
> Ok, enough of all the formal stuff..
> 
> 
> wooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The wait is over!! finally!!
> 
> And talk about perfect timing. Was going for a party at Maroubra beach tonight, and I've got one more reason to celebrate! arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> 
> Many thanks to everyone here for guiding me through the process. I'll stick around and help out the ones who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers
> Rohith


Hey Congratulations Man!! Go Party!!!!!


----------



## mamunmaziz

Congrats buddy


----------



## Sama0310

dldmaniac said:


> So my student visa was getting over today. Was going to go on to the brdiging visa. I was kinda wishing that I would get my grant today so that I won't go onto briding with all it's travel restrictions. And guess what, just got the email informing of my visa
> grant.
> 
> Ok, enough of all the formal stuff..
> 
> wooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The wait is over!! finally!!
> 
> And talk about perfect timing. Was going for a party at Maroubra beach tonight, and I've got one more reason to celebrate! arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> 
> Many thanks to everyone here for guiding me through the process. I'll stick around and help out the ones who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers
> Rohith


Congrats...you got a reason to party hari tonight


----------



## tani

dldmaniac said:


> So my student visa was getting over today. Was going to go on to the brdiging visa. I was kinda wishing that I would get my grant today so that I won't go onto briding with all it's travel restrictions. And guess what, just got the email informing of my visa
> grant.
> 
> Ok, enough of all the formal stuff..
> 
> 
> wooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The wait is over!! finally!!
> 
> And talk about perfect timing. Was going for a party at Maroubra beach tonight, and I've got one more reason to celebrate! arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> 
> Many thanks to everyone here for guiding me through the process. I'll stick around and help out the ones who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers
> Rohith


Congratulaions!!! 
I lodged my visa on 26-01-2013. Seeing your update about your grant mail is making me more restless. I think I am also not away from my grant 
Were u needed to upload form 80?


----------



## dldmaniac

tani said:


> Congratulaions!!!
> I lodged my visa on 26-01-2013. Seeing your update about your grant mail is making me more restless. I think I am also not away from my grant
> Were u needed to upload form 80?


Haha. I totally get your feeling mate. I was constantly refreshing my gmail every now and then ever since I uploaded the docs my CO had asked for yesterday.

I sent the docs to the CO via email and also uploaded them to the online application.


----------



## tani

dldmaniac said:


> Haha. I totally get your feeling mate. I was constantly refreshing my gmail every now and then ever since I uploaded the docs my CO had asked for yesterday.
> 
> I sent the docs to the CO via email and also uploaded them to the online application.


As I can see you were already in Australia and also I am , I wish to know whether you were asked for form 80 by your CO since I m not ready with the form 80 still. Should I get it ready before CO asks?


----------



## dldmaniac

tani said:


> As I can see you were already in Australia and also I am , I wish to know whether you were asked for form 80 by your CO since I m not ready with the form 80 still. Should I get it ready before CO asks?


Yep. My CO asked me for form 80. Took me 3-4 hours to fill it up. Better fill it up and upload it now. You might get a direct grant.


----------



## tani

dldmaniac said:


> Yep. My CO asked me for form 80. Took me 3-4 hours to fill it up. Better fill it up and upload it now. You might get a direct grant.


Did you filled Form 80 in hand and then scanned it? As I am unable to save filled in data in the pdf to take it for print out.


----------



## dldmaniac

tani said:


> Did you filled Form 80 in hand and then scanned it? As I am unable to save filled in data in the pdf to take it for print out.


I used Adobe Acrobat (not reader). After that I printed the page which I had to sign, signed it, scanned it and then merged it. Maybe you can download the trial version and get it done.


----------



## tani

dldmaniac said:


> I used Adobe Acrobat (not reader). After that I printed the page which I had to sign, signed it, scanned it and then merged it. Maybe you can download the trial version and get it done.


Thanks.. I am going to try that


----------



## Harish2013

Great thread~ thanks for the sharing.


----------



## tenten

dldmaniac said:


> I used Adobe Acrobat (not reader). After that I printed the page which I had to sign, signed it, scanned it and then merged it. Maybe you can download the trial version and get it done.


Congratulations on the grant!


----------



## superm

dldmaniac said:


> So my student visa was getting over today. Was going to go on to the brdiging visa. I was kinda wishing that I would get my grant today so that I won't go onto briding with all it's travel restrictions. And guess what, just got the email informing of my visa
> grant.
> 
> Ok, enough of all the formal stuff..
> 
> 
> wooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The wait is over!! finally!!
> 
> And talk about perfect timing. Was going for a party at Maroubra beach tonight, and I've got one more reason to celebrate! arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> 
> Many thanks to everyone here for guiding me through the process. I'll stick around and help out the ones who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers
> Rohith


Congratulations ... timing could not be better :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Immiseek

Hey guys , finally I got the CO allocated Team 2, Adelaide, CO. - JS
Asking for PCC only.
Does it mean that rest of the docs are OK?
I don't know abt medical status which I had couriered on 07/03, though I hv sent a mail to GH enquiring abt the status.
Whether medical related status is available online, 'll ask my agent to check


----------



## tani

tani said:


> Thanks.. I am going to try that


need info about form 80..as in section 37 of the form..Details of proposed arrival in Australia is asked... what date should I write ? when i first time came to Australia or when I last came to Au as i have been in/out of Au multiple times?


----------



## findraj

Immiseek said:


> Hey guys , finally I got the CO allocated Team 2, Adelaide, CO. - JS
> Asking for PCC only.
> Does it mean that rest of the docs are OK?
> I don't know abt medical status which I had couriered on 07/03, though I hv sent a mail to GH enquiring abt the status.
> Whether medical related status is available online, 'll ask my agent to check


Firstly Congratulations!!!

your CO thinks rest documents are ok and though CO can ask any documents at any time, it is very rare that CO asks for documents more than once...

Meds Meds Meds, even I dont know status of my meds..

Good Luck ahead


----------



## superm

tani said:


> need info about form 80..as in section 37 of the form..Details of proposed arrival in Australia is asked... what date should I write ? when i first time came to Australia or when I last came to Au as i have been in/out of Au multiple times?


proposed travel dates means dates you are planning to visit Oz when this visa is granted. You can leave it blank. This is generally for visitor type visa.


----------



## joluwarrior

dldmaniac said:


> So my student visa was getting over today. Was going to go on to the brdiging visa. I was kinda wishing that I would get my grant today so that I won't go onto briding with all it's travel restrictions. And guess what, just got the email informing of my visa
> grant.
> 
> Ok, enough of all the formal stuff..
> 
> 
> wooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The wait is over!! finally!!
> 
> And talk about perfect timing. Was going for a party at Maroubra beach tonight, and I've got one more reason to celebrate! arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> 
> Many thanks to everyone here for guiding me through the process. I'll stick around and help out the ones who are still waiting.
> 
> Cheers
> Rohith


Woo hooo 
That's a picture perfect finish. I can imaging the elation you might have had when you saw the mail, at the verge of staring at the Bridging Visa.
Congratulations and good luck :clap2:
Now do be a maniac at Marouba tonight


----------



## joluwarrior

Mimilim said:


> HI all,
> 
> I have got CO on 4 March asking some docs ..After I submit all the required docs, I wanted to make sure that she gets it or not so i sent an email again . She said that she has taken action for all docs that i have submitted..At the moment she is waiting for the medical to be finalized and it will take a couple of weeks...
> What does she mean by saying " medical to be finalized" ?
> 
> I had done medical check up on 17 Jan and the hospital had sent it on 28 Jan...It has been almost 2 months ....I wonder why it takes a very long time...
> 
> Pls kindly advice ...


Aah the paper based meds. Even am on the same plate. My CO had also asked for the meds.
I see elsewhere in this forum that in case of paper based meds, folks at GOH have to manually upload them online and then the matter is taken forward i.e. cleared or referred.
Probably that's what your CO meant when she said about 2 weeks to finalize meds.

For now, I could only send CO the courier receipts and POD receipt so that they can track it quickly and settle it.


----------



## joluwarrior

HannahSibson said:


> Same with me. Multiple agents said me at least for a week the primary applicant shud b there. Secondary applicant cannot make a first entry it seems. Although, we dont knw the reality..


There seems to be some consensus now on this matter, through member shares in this forum.
Primarily, it now depends on details mentioned in grant letter. If any conditions mentioned, they need to be adhered to. Otherwise, there have been reported instances in this forum, where secondary applicant has entered Australia before primary applicant, without any problem whatsoever.


----------



## joluwarrior

Immiseek said:


> Hey guys , finally I got the CO allocated Team 2, Adelaide, CO. - JS
> Asking for PCC only.
> Does it mean that rest of the docs are OK?
> I don't know abt medical status which I had couriered on 07/03, though I hv sent a mail to GH enquiring abt the status.
> Whether medical related status is available online, 'll ask my agent to check


Congratulations Immi !!
You know mate am only thinking what if you had frontloaded PCC. Guess you would have seen the grant directly as all your other docs seems to be ok with the CO 
All the best !!


----------



## timus17

michelle1980 said:


> Whooooooooooo Happy Birthday to me, assigned our case officer today, requesting form 80 for my and my hubby, shouldnt be long now. Team 2 Adalaide, fingers crossed for anybody else waiting loddges 21st January 2013



Congrats Michelle1980


----------



## VVV

Congratz dldmaniac !!!! All the very best!


----------



## Stigmatic

Any body applied in Feb, got their CO allocated.


----------



## VIVEIN

Hi All,

Have been following the thread with great interest and amazed by information we have build here.

I have uploaded all my documents except my Australian PCC, The Oz PCC was sent on 12th Feb but I am yet to receive the same. Any idea how long is the transit time. Is there any way to track the Air Mail. I am currently based in Gurgaon(India)

|| ICT Business Analyst (261111) Applied 08-02-2013


----------



## pretty11

Mimilim said:


> HI all,
> 
> I have got CO on 4 March asking some docs ..After I submit all the required docs, I wanted to make sure that she gets it or not so i sent an email again . She said that she has taken action for all docs that i have submitted..At the moment she is waiting for the medical to be finalized and it will take a couple of weeks...
> What does she mean by saying " medical to be finalized" ?
> 
> I had done medical check up on 17 Jan and the hospital had sent it on 28 Jan...It has been almost 2 months ....I wonder why it takes a very long time...
> 
> Pls kindly advice ...



hi Mimilim,

what is your CO initials and from what team?
i had my CO also last Feb 22 and sent them the docs required after a week
i tried to resend the docs twice but i have not received any confirmation unlike you
seems that CO has not read my docs yet (after 21 days)

you are on your 2nd month -- other expats here received their grants in a month
the only thing we can do is to wait..
i have no idea whats causing the delay
but we have to believe that we will be receiving the grant the soonest...

all the best... :ranger:


----------



## Immiseek

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations Immi !!
> You know mate am only thinking what if you had frontloaded PCC. Guess you would have seen the grant directly as all your other docs seems to be ok with the CO
> All the best !!


Thanks Jolu!
There were some constraints in getting PCC done, which I'll start now. You might be knowing that being in GCC, how discreet we have to be, especially with employers and now since the case is more or less finalizad, I can take a call.
I'll have to still wait for PCC application, since my HOD is on leave for a week and his signatures are required to obtain NOC.


----------



## Immiseek

findraj said:


> Firstly Congratulations!!!
> 
> your CO thinks rest documents are ok and though CO can ask any documents at any time, it is very rare that CO asks for documents more than once...
> 
> Meds Meds Meds, even I dont know status of my meds..
> 
> Good Luck ahead


Thanks a ton!

Meds always cause nightmares, but I'm not worrying since I've crossed so many hurdles that nothing worries me now.
Keeping fingers crossed and starting PCC process.

All the best to you too! Hope, Monday proves lucky for you


----------



## danpid

Has anyone else been assigned to Team 34 from Brisbane? 

I was asked by my CO on 20 Feb to submit form 80 and 1221 and haven't heard anything since then. 

Invitation : 3 dec
Appl Lodged: 16 dec
ack letter : 16 dec 


I frontloaded all my documents including PCC and medicals in December.


----------



## tenten

danpid said:


> Has anyone else been assigned to Team 34 from Brisbane?
> 
> I was asked by my CO on 20 Feb to submit form 80 and 1221 and haven't heard anything since then.
> 
> Invitation : 3 dec
> Appl Lodged: 16 dec
> ack letter : 16 dec
> 
> 
> I frontloaded all my documents including PCC and medicals in December.


Give it another week before you start getting concerned. If you have not heard from CO by 25th then you can cal him/her and politely enquire if they received the docs you sent.

I have CO from same team - its just been 11 days since I heard from them.


----------



## joluwarrior

Immiseek said:


> Thanks Jolu!
> There were some constraints in getting PCC done, which I'll start now. You might be knowing that being in GCC, how discreet we have to be, especially with employers and now since the case is more or less finalizad, I can take a call.
> I'll have to still wait for PCC application, since my HOD is on leave for a week and his signatures are required to obtain NOC.


I agree with the discreet part.
But what's the NOC for ? Oman PCC ?


----------



## indijane

dldmaniac said:


> So my student visa was getting over today. Was going to go on to the brdiging visa. I was kinda wishing that I would get my grant today so that I won't go onto briding with all it's travel restrictions....]
> 
> Congratulations !!


----------



## elec_engineer

Hi All,

I would be grateful if anyone could help with answers to my questions regarding PCC validity. I would like to know for how long the Australian PCC is valid. I have an Australian PCC dated 21 Dec 2012 and I only applied for the 189 in February. Will my Australian PCC still be valid if my CO is assigned in April?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## danpid

elec_engineer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would be grateful if anyone could help with answers to my questions regarding PCC validity. I would like to know for how long the Australian PCC is valid. I have an Australian PCC dated 21 Dec 2012 and I only applied for the 189 in February. Will my Australian PCC still be valid if my CO is assigned in April?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


its valid for 12 months.


----------



## rana_abhijit

danpid said:


> Has anyone else been assigned to Team 34 from Brisbane?
> 
> I was asked by my CO on 20 Feb to submit form 80 and 1221 and haven't heard anything since then.
> 
> Invitation : 3 dec
> Appl Lodged: 16 dec
> ack letter : 16 dec
> 
> 
> I frontloaded all my documents including PCC and medicals in December.



hello mate
I am also assigned by T34 on dated 6th March, he only asked for the form 1221, and I sent it 7th March , from then waiting 
i have applied 7th january, co initial BK


----------



## naseefoz

Dear all,

I am very much happy to say that by the God's grace I have been granted a 190 visa on 12 Mar.

My details are below.

TRA applied feb 12
IELTS mar 12 ( 7 band all)
TRA rejected june 12
TRA re-assessment july 12
TRA successful Sep 12
WA state sponsorship applied and granted in october 12
190 visa lodged on 29 october 12
CO initial AM team 33 (allotted on 15 dec 12)
Medicals and PCC in Nov 12.
Medicals not referred.
No dependents or sub applicants.
Request for PCC,form 80,form 1221, salary and taxation slips from previous slips on feb 4 '13.
Final docs submitted on 29 Feb 13.
Got the grant on 12 mar 13.
no idea regarding to Employment verification .

I am very much thankful to this forum and the lovely ppl on this forum and I wish all the best to each and every one.

I too say that 'your wait will be rewarded soon, its worth waiting.'


----------



## danpid

rana_abhijit said:


> hello mate
> I am also assigned by T34 on dated 6th March, he only asked for the form 1221, and I sent it 7th March , from then waiting
> i have applied 7th january, co initial BK


Hey man best of luck to you. My COs initial is L and i might drop her an email on the 25th if I dont receive any correspondence, just to make sure she's got my documents. I have two other friends who were assigned to Team 34 last year and they told me their COs tend to only respond when the 28-day deadline is over. I'm not sure if this is the case with us but lets give it 28 days from the day they are assigned and see how it goes  

This whole process surely has taught me how to be more patient! 
Let me know how you go. 

Cheers


----------



## rana_abhijit

danpid said:


> Hey man best of luck to you. My COs initial is L and i might drop her an email on the 25th if I dont receive any correspondence, just to make sure she's got my documents. I have two other friends who were assigned to Team 34 last year and they told me their COs tend to only respond when the 28-day deadline is over. I'm not sure if this is the case with us but lets give it 28 days from the day they are assigned and see how it goes
> 
> This whole process surely has taught me how to be more patient!
> Let me know how you go.
> 
> Cheers


I hope you will get your grant before 25th..all the best ..


----------



## brahmgupta

naseefoz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very much happy to say that by the God's grace I have been granted a 190 visa on 12 Mar.
> 
> My details are below.
> 
> TRA applied feb 12
> IELTS mar 12 ( 7 band all)
> TRA rejected june 12
> TRA re-assessment july 12
> TRA successful Sep 12
> WA state sponsorship applied and granted in october 12
> 190 visa lodged on 29 october 12
> CO initial AM team 33 (allotted on 15 dec 12)
> Medicals and PCC in Nov 12.
> Medicals not referred.
> No dependents or sub applicants.
> Request for PCC,form 80,form 1221, salary and taxation slips from previous slips on feb 4 '13.
> Final docs submitted on 29 Feb 13.
> Got the grant on 12 mar 13.
> no idea regarding to Employment verification .
> 
> I am very much thankful to this forum and the lovely ppl on this forum and I wish all the best to each and every one.
> 
> I too say that 'your wait will be rewarded soon, its worth waiting.'


Hey congrats man.. It seems to be a long journey. May I ask what it took so long to get grant as you have lodged quite early.. Your elaborated reply will be which helpful.. Thanks..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mirza_755

rana_abhijit said:


> hello mate
> I am also assigned by T34 on dated 6th March, he only asked for the form 1221, and I sent it 7th March , from then waiting
> i have applied 7th january, co initial BK


Hi 

My team is also Team 34. They wanted few docs with medical and I have provided them last 3rd march. In the e_VISA I found all my docs received except Form 80. Now looking their grants as I have provided them all documents. Have you any idea how long it will be taken for grant ?


----------



## goldenage

Hello frds,
I got CO assigned and he reffered my Medicals to MOC. I spoke to the doctor who did my Medicals, he said my results were all fine. I am confused then why it got reffered to MOC. Do they pick randomly? And how long is it taking now a days to get finalized?
Thanks


----------



## timus17

Malaysian airline is running a promotional fares these days..

So you can get tickets at a very low fare... and Normal baggage allowance is now 30 Kg... In addition to this 10Kg if you are migrating for first time but only on normal fares not on promotional fare...


For singapore Airline... i just checked, They are also offering 20+20... But on normal fare... Not on any promotional fare...


Hey guys, Does any one has experience with Qantas for baggage ? Do they offer 40Kg for one way flights ?


----------



## whitefield

VIVEIN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have been following the thread with great interest and amazed by information we have build here.
> 
> I have uploaded all my documents except my Australian PCC, The Oz PCC was sent on 12th Feb but I am yet to receive the same. Any idea how long is the transit time. Is there any way to track the Air Mail. I am currently based in Gurgaon(India)
> 
> || ICT Business Analyst (261111) Applied 08-02-2013


Hi Vivein,

I Australian PCC was sent on 28/12/2012 and i have received it on 11/02/2012.I dont think we can track it.
hope this will help you.
Bye


----------



## slagozzz

mirza_755 said:


> Hi
> 
> My team is also Team 34. They wanted few docs with medical and I have provided them last 3rd march. In the e_VISA I found all my docs received except Form 80. Now looking their grants as I have provided them all documents. Have you any idea how long it will be taken for grant ?


Hey Mirza,

What is your timeline?..........


----------



## arundill80

naseefoz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very much happy to say that by the God's grace I have been granted a 190 visa on 12 Mar.
> 
> My details are below.
> 
> TRA applied feb 12
> IELTS mar 12 ( 7 band all)
> TRA rejected june 12
> TRA re-assessment july 12
> TRA successful Sep 12
> WA state sponsorship applied and granted in october 12
> 190 visa lodged on 29 october 12
> CO initial AM team 33 (allotted on 15 dec 12)
> Medicals and PCC in Nov 12.
> Medicals not referred.
> No dependents or sub applicants.
> Request for PCC,form 80,form 1221, salary and taxation slips from previous slips on feb 4 '13.
> Final docs submitted on 29 Feb 13.
> Got the grant on 12 mar 13.
> no idea regarding to Employment verification .
> 
> I am very much thankful to this forum and the lovely ppl on this forum and I wish all the best to each and every one.
> 
> I too say that 'your wait will be rewarded soon, its worth waiting.'


Hi Congrats,

For how many financial Years they have asked Form16[Taxation Document].
2011-2012 or 2010-2011 also?

How many years Taxation docs you have submitted.Please let us know on this 

Thanks
Arun


----------



## arundill80

CHDINFPAVY said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wishes to all !!
> 
> I am very new to this forum .I wanted support from all of you .I have lodged PR application on Feb 19th but no sign of CO yet .
> 
> I wanted to know my status in e-visa for docs is received except medical ( Reccomended ).Though medicals have been done on March 2,2013 .
> 
> thnks
> PK


Hi CHDINFPAVY;

I applied on Feb 16. CO not allocated.I have completed my Medicals and PCC,but yet to do the same for my wife and Child.Please keep in touch we both are sailing on the same boat.
4 weeks gone Co yet to be assign

Best Wishes for you


----------



## arundill80

brahmgupta said:


> hi,
> 
> I have lodged VISA and has to upload documents.
> 
> Can anybody please guide me on this ?
> 
> -- Documents has to be uploaded in PDF format.. RIGHT ?
> -- I have colored scanned copies of documents. So how to create PDF ?
> -- I will club related documents in one PDF. So, one PDF each for Education, work experience etc.
> 
> Please correct wherever I am wrong.


Docs can be uploaded in pdf or jpg but not as a zip file


----------



## arundill80

brahmgupta said:


> Hi, I am newbie for this CLUB..
> 
> I have lodged VISA on 10th March and has yet not upload a single doc.
> 
> I think it is safe if I do it in next 5-7 days..


yes you are right. Try to prepare for your PCC . If you are married make sure you have Marriage certificate. make sure your dependants[migrating or non-migrating] have valid Passport.

Get ready your Form 16

Try to get contact details of your Medical Examination center etc..


----------



## arundill80

jayprabu said:


> I got my grant today
> 
> Thank you all for the help and support.
> Wish you all success with your Visa application and quick grant.


Congrats Can you let us know whether you have given for 16 . If so for how many years.I have to catch hold of my employers if Co asks taxation docs beyond 2011.Your reply would help me. Also do you have dependants?


----------



## DeeDeee

rana_abhijit said:


> hello mate
> I am also assigned by T34 on dated 6th March, he only asked for the form 1221, and I sent it 7th March , from then waiting
> i have applied 7th january, co initial BK


My CO was from Team 34 and initials BK, but in my case BK was a woman...not sure if u have the same CO...I got a mail from her asking for some docs on 15th Feb...I sent them on the very same day....no others docs were outstanding....yet I got the grant on 15th March...28 days after that....so ya maybe Team 34 COs wait for the 28 days to be up to give you your grant provided all your docs and medicals are in place...


----------



## brahmgupta

arundill80 said:


> yes you are right. Try to prepare for your PCC . If you are married make sure you have Marriage certificate. make sure your dependants[migrating or non-migrating] have valid Passport.
> 
> Get ready your Form 16
> 
> Try to get contact details of your Medical Examination center etc..


I have claimed point for 5 years of work experience.. But for my 1st job of 2 yrs duration, salary was quite less, so I never filed income tax returns.. And salary was paid in cash so no bank statement.. however I have salary slips for last six months of my job, experience letter and reference letter.. So, out of 5 yrs of experience, I have form16 for last 3 yrs only.. 
So are these proofs sufficient ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sheravanan

Ho Guys


I am going to lodge the application, but i have a doubt about my education qualification points.

i suppose to complete my degree with in 3 years 2001 to 2004. but i completed my Bachelor degree 2006 November is it make any thing negative ? (i.e i had arrers to complete)

Please reply to me i am waiting to lodge my application. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## danpid

sheravanan said:


> Ho Guys
> 
> 
> I am going to lodge the application, but i have a doubt about my education qualification points.
> 
> i suppose to complete my degree with in 3 years 2001 to 2004. but i completed my Bachelor degree 2006 November is it make any thing negative ? (i.e i had arrers to complete)
> 
> Please reply to me i am waiting to lodge my application. Thanks in Advance.


have you got it assessed yet? if you have a positive skills assessment matching an occupation on the list, then you will be fine. you can claim 15 points for it. they dont care if it took you longer than usual to complete regardless of your circumstances back then.


----------



## danpid

goldenage said:


> Hello frds,
> I got CO assigned and he reffered my Medicals to MOC. I spoke to the doctor who did my Medicals, he said my results were all fine. I am confused then why it got reffered to MOC. Do they pick randomly? And how long is it taking now a days to get finalized?
> Thanks


I think it depends on your CO's comparison of your lung zones from your x-ray which can lead to noticing small abnormalities. They are usually ignored by most GPs but some people are just way too fussy and may treat it as a special case. your medicals will be finalized within 2 months or 3 months max once they get referred. It could take less than 2 months.


----------



## Saroj2012

danpid said:


> I think it depends on your CO's comparison of your lung zones from your x-ray which can lead to noticing small abnormalities. They are usually ignored by most GPs but some people are just way too fussy and may treat it as a special case. your medicals will be finalized within 2 months or 3 months max once they get referred. It could take less than 2 months.


Hello Friends,
CO doesn't have any role in medicals as they are not medical professional they can't read your X-ray film . When your test result is uploaded in eHeath by panel doctor, it goes to Global Health. GH does assessment and either finalise or refer to MOC for further assessment based on your circumstances. 
CO just wait for outcome from GH or MOC.


----------



## joluwarrior

sheravanan said:


> Ho Guys
> 
> 
> I am going to lodge the application, but i have a doubt about my education qualification points.
> 
> i suppose to complete my degree with in 3 years 2001 to 2004. but i completed my Bachelor degree 2006 November is it make any thing negative ? (i.e i had arrers to complete)
> 
> Please reply to me i am waiting to lodge my application. Thanks in Advance.


Are you talking about assessment application or EOI ?


----------



## Immiseek

joluwarrior said:


> I agree with the discreet part.
> But what's the NOC for ? Oman PCC ?


It's a rule here that requires NOC from the company for applying for PCC


----------



## findraj

Immiseek said:


> It's a rule here that requires NOC from the company for applying for PCC


Oh..Where does here mean?


----------



## joluwarrior

Immiseek said:


> It's a rule here that requires NOC from the company for applying for PCC


Really crap rules these GCC folks have at times. 
In Kuwait, the Criminal Evidence Department just need a letter for PCC from the local Australian Embassy. No business they have with the employer.


----------



## mandanapu

Hi all,

I've a small doubt here. Who has to fill form 80? I mean primary applicant or spouse? 

Help will be appreciated.


----------



## equitynifty

Hi,
I lodged my 189 visa application on 30th Jan 2013 and awaiting CO allocation(which may happen very soon next week). I have uploaded all the documents for self. But now am kinda confused as I realized that I may have to arrange medicals and other documents for my parents. This is due to the fact that I had mentioned them in the non migrating dependents section. As of now, they don't have any plans or reasons to migrate to Australia. 

Has any one went through this situation before? If yes, had you been asked to arrange for medicals and other proofs for your non migrating dependents?

1) Should I upload completed Form 1023 (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf) to my application requesting to remove their names from the application?

2) Do my parents have to sign Form 1023?


3) As far as i know, my non migrating parents are not considered as secondary applicants in the 189 visa. Am correct?

4) In form 1023, do i need to provide my parents' details in section 11?

5) Kindly advise me the details to provide in sections 13 and 14 of form 1023.

Thanks in Advance.

Cheers,
equity


----------



## mirza_755

tenten said:


> Give it another week before you start getting concerned. If you have not heard from CO by 25th then you can cal him/her and politely enquire if they received the docs you sent.
> 
> I have CO from same team - its just been 11 days since I heard from them.


What is your update in VISA grant ???


----------



## mirza_755

Nice to hear that we following persons are in Team 34

Danpid
Tenten
rana_abhijit 
Mirza_755

We would be happy if any feedback we got from T34 and share with us.


----------



## mirza_755

slagozzz said:


> Hey Mirza,
> 
> What is your timeline?..........


I am not clear what do you meant ? I have applied on 13th dec 2012 and defiantly waiting reply for soon. what is your status ???


----------



## naseefoz

mandanapu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've a small doubt here. Who has to fill form 80? I mean primary applicant or spouse?
> 
> Help will be appreciated.




Form 80 has to be given for each applicant.

Its a character declaration by individual and it cannot be given as couple.

As far as I know from this forum, every applicant has to give a separate form 80.

Hope this helps.


----------



## abdulazeem

mirza_755 said:


> Nice to hear that we following persons are in Team 34
> 
> Danpid
> Tenten
> rana_abhijit
> Mirza_755
> 
> We would be happy if any feedback we got from T34 and share with us.


Also me T34


----------



## timus17

equitynifty said:


> Hi,
> I lodged my 189 visa application on 30th Jan 2013 and awaiting CO allocation(which may happen very soon next week). I have uploaded all the documents for self. But now am kinda confused as I realized that I may have to arrange medicals and other documents for my parents. This is due to the fact that I had mentioned them in the non migrating dependents section. As of now, they don't have any plans or reasons to migrate to Australia.
> 
> Has any one went through this situation before? If yes, had you been asked to arrange for medicals and other proofs for your non migrating dependents?
> 
> 1) Should I upload completed Form 1023 (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf) to my application requesting to remove their names from the application?
> 
> 2) Do my parents have to sign Form 1023?
> 
> 
> 3) As far as i know, my non migrating parents are not considered as secondary applicants in the 189 visa. Am correct?
> 
> 4) In form 1023, do i need to provide my parents' details in section 11?
> 
> 5) Kindly advise me the details to provide in sections 13 and 14 of form 1023.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Cheers,
> equity


if you add your parents as non migrating dependents...then...

1. you need to show the proofs of their dependency (they live with you, financially dependent on you and do not have any one else to care for(i.e. they are single or window or divorcee or never married)) - I think this would not be possible.

2. Now in this case you can submit form 1023 and that form needs to be signed by you and both of your parents.

3. Additionally (like in my case), CO might ask you for a letter from both your parents, writing that they want their name to be removed from application...

I hope the above information helps


----------



## mandanapu

naseefoz said:


> Form 80 has to be given for each applicant.
> 
> Its a character declaration by individual and it cannot be given as couple.
> 
> As far as I know from this forum, every applicant has to give a separate form 80.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks a lot naseefoz


----------



## slagozzz

mirza_755 said:


> I am not clear what do you meant ? I have applied on 13th dec 2012 and defiantly waiting reply for soon. what is your status ???


I have applied on 28th Jan, med done on 31st Jan, med refered on 1st Feb, CO assigned on Feb 25, CO requested my wife's IELTS which is uploaded on 28th Feb, now waiting for med to be finalized as per my CO. it can take upto 4 months.....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## udda

Hi Guys any one having CO from Team 2 Adelaide?


----------



## udda

Hi Guys, Does any one have CO from Team 2 Adelaide?


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Hi,
I hav CO from Team 2 Adelaide wid Initials L.E but my application is for 190


----------



## udda

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi,
> I hav CO from Team 2 Adelaide wid Initials L.E but my application is for 190


Thanks Haris, I dont thik it does not matter whether it is 189 or 190 after CO allocation. Anyway We'll Keep in touch.


----------



## mirza_755

abdulazeem said:


> Also me T34


Ok friend....we are five 

Danpid
Tenten
rana_abhijit
Mirza_755
Abdulazeem


----------



## rana_abhijit

mirza_755 said:


> Ok friend....we are five
> 
> Danpid
> Tenten
> rana_abhijit
> Mirza_755
> Abdulazeem



its good to see that we are 5, hope for the quick grant


----------



## Badrika

udda said:


> Hi Guys, Does any one have CO from Team 2 Adelaide?


Hi,

Im in the same boat.T2 Adelaide.

Uploaded all requested docs yesterday and now waiting..out:


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi,

What does Acknowledge mail from IMMI means ? Why some people get Ack letter same day and some gets it after many days?

Does this having any relationship with CO allocation ?


----------



## joluwarrior

Stigmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> What does Acknowledge mail from IMMI means ? Why some people get Ack letter same day and some gets it after many days?
> 
> Does this having any relationship with CO allocation ?


Mine came on the same day.
Difference can be due to completion of payment of visa fees. Am not sure if there is an option to pay later than when you are submitting the application online as my agent did that part and gave me the acknowledgement details on the same day.


----------



## goldenage

Saroj2012 said:


> Hello Friends,
> CO doesn't have any role in medicals as they are not medical professional they can't read your X-ray film . When your test result is uploaded in eHeath by panel doctor, it goes to Global Health. GH does assessment and either finalise or refer to MOC for further assessment based on your circumstances.
> CO just wait for outcome from GH or MOC.


Not sure who does that..but my problem is everything is OK as per doctor and even xrays..so not sure what is the problem they see..is there any way to find out why it got referred in first place?


----------



## equitynifty

timus17 said:


> if you add your parents as non migrating dependents...then...
> 
> 1. you need to show the proofs of their dependency (they live with you, financially dependent on you and do not have any one else to care for(i.e. they are single or window or divorcee or never married)) - I think this would not be possible.
> 
> 2. Now in this case you can submit form 1023 and that form needs to be signed by you and both of your parents.
> 
> 3. Additionally (like in my case), CO might ask you for a letter from both your parents, writing that they want their name to be removed from application...
> 
> I hope the above information helps


Thanks for your response,timus17


----------



## dldmaniac

Badrika said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im in the same boat.T2 Adelaide.
> 
> Uploaded all requested docs yesterday and now waiting..out:


Relax man. You'll get it soon. As you can see in my signature, S.K took only one working day to process my application after I submitted all the docs on the 14th.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

udda said:


> Thanks Haris, I dont thik it does not matter whether it is 189 or 190 after CO allocation. Anyway We'll Keep in touch.


In a way, it does. 190 applicants are Priority 3 whereas 189 are Priority 4. Visa processing timeframes between the two are different.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

goldenage said:


> Not sure who does that..but my problem is everything is OK as per doctor and even xrays..so not sure what is the problem they see..is there any way to find out why it got referred in first place?


I think Saroj2012 is correct, as CO is not in a position to decide whether such medical condition is acceptable or not. Probably GH pre-screens uploaded/received medical results and then forwards to MOC for clearance on slightest deviations found. Even I wondered why my medical result was referred even though I have a Grade "A" on my medical exams. I think it has something to do with the conditions you have declared from your past, whether cleared or still existing.. You may verify your case with GH or you may ask your CO to verify why your case has been referred.


----------



## DeeDeee

rana_abhijit said:


> DeeDee My CO's last name is King, Thanks for your information,, 28 days ....that's quite long time mate.... :ranger:


Yup that was my CO's last name too...so you can expect a delay...all the best!


----------



## mirza_755

DeeDeee said:


> Yup that was my CO's last name too...so you can expect a delay...all the best!


My CO first name is Breet .............. Have any one this CO from T34 ?


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Hi Udda,
My application Lodged on 4th Jan....Sure,I wil share any updates I have from Team 2 Adelaide that I get


----------



## Radiantrhino

Hello,
How do we upload form 80? Can we upload it online or do we need to print out, fill it up manually and email it? I found a PDF format of the form but there was no provision to upload online. Could someone help us on this. Thanks


----------



## joluwarrior

Folks,

I thought we shouldn't be sharing names of CO's in any form. Only initials are to be mentioned.
Kindly be cautious.


----------



## Badrika

dldmaniac said:


> Relax man. You'll get it soon. As you can see in my signature, S.K took only one working day to process my application after I submitted all the docs on the 14th.


That's a good news. Thanx for moral lifting news of the day.


----------



## Badrika

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello,
> How do we upload form 80? Can we upload it online or do we need to print out, fill it up manually and email it? I found a PDF format of the form but there was no provision to upload online. Could someone help us on this. Thanks


Actually this part was done by may agent.
I took a 2 printouts for me and my spouse. And filled it manually. Scaned all the pages including blank pages and mailed to my agent.

I can't tell much about uploading part.


----------



## mamunmaziz

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello,
> How do we upload form 80? Can we upload it online or do we need to print out, fill it up manually and email it? I found a PDF format of the form but there was no provision to upload online. Could someone help us on this. Thanks


I would also like to get that answer from any expart. 
But I think when CO will want form 80 , it would be possible to send via e-mail to CO.


----------



## joluwarrior

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello,
> How do we upload form 80? Can we upload it online or do we need to print out, fill it up manually and email it? I found a PDF format of the form but there was no provision to upload online. Could someone help us on this. Thanks


I am in the same boat as Badrika. My agent handled it.
But I would safely assume that one can send a PDF copy of it to CO by email.


----------



## mamunmaziz

slagozzz said:


> Hey Mirza,
> 
> What is your timeline?..........



Hi sla....
U r from My country .....congrats
U r lucky u got Co within 1 month
I am still awating CO


----------



## pretty11

Hi Mates, 
Anyone from Team 7 Adelaide?
I saw a group waiting from Team 34.

regards,
pretty11


----------



## mirza_755

mamunmaziz said:


> I would also like to get that answer from any expart.
> But I think when CO will want form 80 , it would be possible to send via e-mail to CO.


Hi

You can write all info in Form 80 without sign (download form immi link). Then print them and sign in your nominated field. Then you can scan all pages and add in e-VISA link if your CO does not want it. If they want, you can email Form 80. Hope you got the answer ......


----------



## mirza_755

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello,
> How do we upload form 80? Can we upload it online or do we need to print out, fill it up manually and email it? I found a PDF format of the form but there was no provision to upload online. Could someone help us on this. Thanks


Hi

You can write all info in Form 80 without sign (download form immi link). Then print them and sign in your nominated field. Then you can scan all pages and add in e-VISA link if your CO does not want it. If they want, you can email Form 80. Hope you got the answer ......


----------



## abdulazeem

mirza_755 said:


> Ok friend....we are five
> 
> Danpid
> Tenten
> rana_abhijit
> Mirza_755
> Abdulazeem


Frnds 

Could you please share your co allocation date and visa subclass


----------



## mirza_755

abdulazeem said:


> Frnds
> 
> Could you please share your co allocation date and visa subclass


CO allocation date 15th Feb 2013, subclass 189


----------



## abdulazeem

mirza_755 said:


> CO allocation date 15th Feb 2013, subclass 189


when was the document uploaded, delay is from you or from CO


----------



## danpid

abdulazeem said:


> Frnds
> 
> Could you please share your co allocation date and visa subclass


Hi guys, glad to see more people allocated to Team 34. It makes it easier for us to track our timelines. Here's my timelime. I dont know how to creature a signature so i will just type it here, sorry about that. 

Application lodged : 16 Dec
CO allocated : 20 Feb ( and on the same day she requested form80, 1221 and photo) and I havent heard anything since then. 

Has any of you Team 34 applicants been informed of external security checks? I'm gonna email my CO this week and find out. 

regards,


----------



## mamunmaziz

mirza_755 said:


> Hi
> 
> You can write all info in Form 80 without sign (download form immi link). Then print them and sign in your nominated field. Then you can scan all pages and add in e-VISA link if your CO does not want it. If they want, you can email Form 80. Hope you got the answer ......


yes now I am clear about it.Thanks man.


----------



## anandlitesh

Hi All

I have done my medicals on 5th March & hospital has uploaded my reports on 8th March and now i need to track my Medical status.
Please share the mail id & what are the details i need to mentioned in mail to get the status..

Thanx..


----------



## superm

anandlitesh said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have done my medicals on 5th March & hospital has uploaded my reports on 8th March and now i need to track my Medical status.
> Please share the mail id & what are the details i need to mentioned in mail to get the status..
> 
> Thanx..


check Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## madrag

Just did the payment for my application. I asked my friend in US to pay for my visa. I got the ack email immediately.

Now I have to get the PCC and Meds done. Uploaded half of the scans. phew....


----------



## tani

Should form 80 be uploaded separately for both primary applicant and her spouse?


----------



## lightningmcqueen

tani said:


> Should form 80 be uploaded separately for both primary applicant and her spouse?


Yes. You need to fillup requested Form 80 for each applicant (Primary/Secondary) 16 years and above.


----------



## elec_engineer

*Medical forms*

Hi All, 

I am going to do my medicals and I am wondering whether Form 26 and Form 160 (Onshore applicant) must be filled by hand or should I type it? Also, do I have to sign the documents only in front of the Doctor?

Thanks in advance.

elec_engineer


----------



## civicblade

I had a case officer assigned last week (14 Mar 2013) for my 189 visa application. The eVisa status back then was still "In Progress" and I can see all the applicant's required document list on the eVisa. 

This morning, the eVisa status changed to "Application Received" and all the applicant's boxes disappeared and document upload is no longer available. 

What is happening to my eVisa application? Does this mean that the CO is satisfied that all required documents are received and that my application has moved on to the next phase (detail assessment of information in various supporting documents)?

Thanks


----------



## lightningmcqueen

elec_engineer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am going to do my medicals and I am wondering whether Form 26 and Form 160 (Onshore applicant) must be filled by hand or should I type it? Also, do I have to sign the documents only in front of the Doctor?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> elec_engineer


With regards to our health exams, Forms 26 and 160 were filled-out manually and submitted to the participated clinic, together with the referral letter, passport photos and photocopy of passport front page. You may read the top page of the forms on how to go about it. If I could still remember it right, I think Parts A and B are to be filled-out beforehand, while the rest are for the physician. He/she will then ask you to sign the Forms after the exams.


----------



## imstaying

I know form 80 might be requested by the CO but what about form 1221 and photos? Did everyone else include them in their 189 app?


----------



## vovon

probably yes!


----------



## vovon

civicblade said:


> I had a case officer assigned last week (14 Mar 2013) for my 189 visa application. The eVisa status back then was still "In Progress" and I can see all the applicant's required document list on the eVisa.
> 
> This morning, the eVisa status changed to "Application Received" and all the applicant's boxes disappeared and document upload is no longer available.
> 
> What is happening to my eVisa application? Does this mean that the CO is satisfied that all required documents are received and that my application has moved on to the next phase (detail assessment of information in various supporting documents)?
> 
> Thanks


probably yes!


----------



## LaFleur

civicblade said:


> I had a case officer assigned last week (14 Mar 2013) for my 189 visa application. The eVisa status back then was still "In Progress" and I can see all the applicant's required document list on the eVisa.
> 
> This morning, the eVisa status changed to "Application Received" and all the applicant's boxes disappeared and document upload is no longer available.
> 
> What is happening to my eVisa application? Does this mean that the CO is satisfied that all required documents are received and that my application has moved on to the next phase (detail assessment of information in various supporting documents)?
> 
> Thanks


Hey! This just seems to have happened to me too... although I am not aware of a CO being assigned to me yet...weird!:confused2:


----------



## shabanasafa

civicblade said:


> I had a case officer assigned last week (14 Mar 2013) for my 189 visa application. The eVisa status back then was still "In Progress" and I can see all the applicant's required document list on the eVisa.
> 
> This morning, the eVisa status changed to "Application Received" and all the applicant's boxes disappeared and document upload is no longer available.
> 
> What is happening to my eVisa application? Does this mean that the CO is satisfied that all required documents are received and that my application has moved on to the next phase (detail assessment of information in various supporting documents)?
> 
> Thanks


Its technical glitch... If you try few mins later it will become same as before....


----------



## Mimilim

LaFleur said:


> Hey! This just seems to have happened to me too... although I am not aware of a CO being assigned to me yet...weird!:confused2:


very similar with me too hehehe


----------



## vovon

please refer the link below :

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

it says "All subsequent entrant applications lodged before 6 February 2013 have been allocated to a case officer."

Does anybody know who are these subsequent entrant applicants?

Thanks


----------



## vovon

civicblade said:


> I had a case officer assigned last week (14 Mar 2013) for my 189 visa application. The eVisa status back then was still "In Progress" and I can see all the applicant's required document list on the eVisa.
> 
> This morning, the eVisa status changed to "Application Received" and all the applicant's boxes disappeared and document upload is no longer available.
> 
> What is happening to my eVisa application? Does this mean that the CO is satisfied that all required documents are received and that my application has moved on to the next phase (detail assessment of information in various supporting documents)?
> 
> Thanks


Hey are you a singapore citizen? I want to know as a foreigner how do i get my pcc from singapore police. please let me know if you know anything about it.
thanks


----------



## civicblade

Hi vovon, 

Yes I am a citizen of Singapore. 

As a foreigner to Singapore, you will have to wait for CO to issue you a request for CoC letter address to the Singapore Police Force before you can proceed to the Police Headquarters a Cantonment complex to apply for a PCC. 



vovon said:


> Hey are you a singapore citizen? I want to know as a foreigner how do i get my pcc from singapore police. please let me know if you know anything about it.
> thanks


----------



## vovon

civicblade said:


> Hi vovon,
> 
> Yes I am a citizen of Singapore.
> 
> As a foreigner to Singapore, you will have to wait for CO to issue you a request for CoC letter address to the Singapore Police Force before you can proceed to the Police Headquarters a Cantonment complex to apply for a PCC.


Thanks a lot. All the best for your application.
vovon


----------



## mirza_755

abdulazeem said:


> when was the document uploaded, delay is from you or from CO


They suggested me to reply in a single email instead of multiple email on 19th feb 2013 for doing faster of my process. I did as per their recom. They wanted Health and passport of my kids and spouse. I made it on 3rd march, 2013 after doing medical result. On 6th march my medical confirmed me that they have completed it in e_Visa and I found same after log-in my user that medical result have disappeared. Last 11th march I found all my documents have received except Form 80. Can anyone suggest me, what does received mean ? Is it checked or just downloaded for checking ?


----------



## ntgobinath

Co assigned today, requested for Overseas employment pay evidence. I sent all the required documents. Waiting for the grant


----------



## ntgobinath

Team 4 - CO Name: LW


----------



## anandlitesh

ntgobinath said:


> Team 4 - CO Name: LW


u have applied for 189 or 190...
i have applied on 29th Jan but there is no news till date for the CO Allocation.


----------



## ntgobinath

anandlitesh said:


> u have applied for 189 or 190...
> i have applied on 29th Jan but there is no news till date for the CO Allocation.


I applied Visa 189


----------



## slagozzz

mamunmaziz said:


> Hi sla....
> U r from My country .....congrats
> U r lucky u got Co within 1 month
> I am still awating CO


I have got CO but my medical is referred, so it will take about 4-6 months for me to get result. Have u got ur CO?....


----------



## tani

anandlitesh said:


> u have applied for 189 or 190...
> i have applied on 29th Jan but there is no news till date for the CO Allocation.


I have also lodged on 26-jan-2013 for 189 ... I too have not heard from CO yet nor I have confirmed about it calling DIAC.


----------



## ils2_fly

slagozzz said:


> I have got CO but my medical is referred, so it will take about 4-6 months for me to get result. Have u got ur CO?....


Good to see you here today. What's the status of your employment verification? Have DIAC contacted any of them recently?


----------



## anandlitesh

tani said:


> I have also lodged on 26-jan-2013 for 189 ... I too have not heard from CO yet nor I have confirmed about it calling DIAC.


i think by this week itself we will have our CO & we will hear something from CO..

Lets hope for the best and wait is the only thing we can do right now...


----------



## slagozzz

ils2_fly said:


> Good to see you here today. What's the status of your employment verification? Have DIAC contacted any of them recently?


CO told me that my case is under security check. But none of my employers got any communication from DIAC. How about you?


----------



## Mimilim

slagozzz said:


> I have got CO but my medical is referred, so it will take about 4-6 months for me to get result. Have u got ur CO?....


Hi there ,

Would you pls explain what is the meaning of "Medical is referred"? 
My CO told me that she is waiting for my medical to be finalized ..
But I just wonder why u said it will take 4-6 months..Dont u think it is a very long time ... I think it will around 1 month max


----------



## slagozzz

Mimilim said:


> Hi there ,
> 
> Would you pls explain what is the meaning of "Medical is referred"?
> My CO told me that she is waiting for my medical to be finalized ..
> But I just wonder why u said it will take 4-6 months..Dont u think it is a very long time ... I think it will around 1 month max


Medical is referred means it has been sent to MOC. And MOC is now finalizing the medicals sent to them on November. As my medicals have been referred on 1st February it will take another 3-4 months considering the high number of applicants on December - January. 

If the medical is not referred then HOC takes only weeks to finalize the medical. 

Hope that your medical is not referred and you will get the grant soon.


----------



## aussie456

I received an email from the CO with the following text. Can some one please elaborate what is meant by routine processing by an external agency.

'UNCLASSIFIED

Your application is currently undergoing routine processing by an external agency. 

I am unable to provide you with a specific time for the finalisation of these checks; 

However they can take 12 months to complete.

No further information is required at this time. You will be notified if any further 

information is required in the future.'


----------



## findraj

Means it has gone for external verification...

CO Team and Initials?


----------



## aussie456

findraj said:


> Means it has gone for external verification...
> 
> CO Team and Initials?


What kind of external verifications. Team 34 Initial JC


----------



## vovon

aussie456 said:


> What kind of external verifications. Team 34 Initial JC


May be the job experience.


----------



## findraj

aussie456 said:


> What kind of external verifications. Team 34 Initial JC


External Agencies that verify your documents in various ways. Some times physical verification sometimes phone or email verification..

Good Luck


----------



## the_nuke

Mimilim said:


> Hi there ,
> 
> Would you pls explain what is the meaning of "Medical is referred"?
> My CO told me that she is waiting for my medical to be finalized ..
> But I just wonder why u said it will take 4-6 months..Dont u think it is a very long time ... I think it will around 1 month max


If Medicals are referred...it could take unto 4 months at least ...the reports would be sent to another panel of specialized doctors who could be looking into such cases only in their free time...just my 2 cents.. 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## GermanNurse

I received an email today from my CO saying that he is going to do standard check ups on my documents. Is that the normal procedure ? Grrrrrr I'm so nervous.
Hope you're all well


----------



## GermanNurse

I received an email today from my CO saying that he is going to do standard check ups on my documents. Is that the normal procedure ? Grrrrrr I'm so nervous.
Hope you're all well


----------



## jassmine

Hi everyone,

I m new to this forum..have few queries

- I forgot to change the document type while uploading one of my documents...but i cant see any option to change it...is this matters?
- I have uploaded the recommended documents except PCC and medical is it okay and what other documents/forms are required?
- Should i wait for the medical and PCC till CO allocation or should go for it before that??


Application lodged (189): 5/03/13 | CO: ?


----------



## findraj

GermanNurse said:


> I received an email today from my CO saying that he is going to do standard check ups on my documents. Is that the normal procedure ? Grrrrrr I'm so nervous.
> Hope you're all well


CO initials and Team?


----------



## aussie456

findraj said:


> External Agencies that verify your documents in various ways. Some times physical verification sometimes phone or email verification..
> 
> Good Luck


Any idea about the timelines of these checks. Is this the routine one or they just put 

my application in endless wait....


----------



## findraj

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis.html

Maybe this thread will help you


----------



## GermanNurse

findraj said:


> CO initials and Team?



Adelaide, Team 6, ME


----------



## findraj

GermanNurse said:


> Adelaide, Team 6, ME


Good luck, hope it clears the routine check soon!!!


----------



## aussie456

findraj said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis.html
> 
> Maybe this thread will help you


Thanks findraj. I just find out this thread for lucky Pakistanis


----------



## findraj

Is anyone able to log in to Evisa?

Mine keeps throwing network error


----------



## slagozzz

findraj said:


> Is anyone able to log in to Evisa?
> 
> Mine keeps throwing network error



Me having login problem............network error.......


----------



## tenten

findraj said:


> Is anyone able to log in to Evisa?
> 
> Mine keeps throwing network error


Same here. Will try again after a couple of hours.


----------



## joluwarrior

findraj said:


> Is anyone able to log in to Evisa?
> 
> Mine keeps throwing network error


Some downtime was planned this weekend and into the Monday morning. After that, maybe not completely restored yet.


----------



## VVV

aussie456 said:


> Any idea about the timelines of these checks. Is this the routine one or they just put
> 
> my application in endless wait....


External checks could also mean security checks. Hope your case gets cleared soon. All the best!


----------



## Kart

I got a mail from CO saying that " There is routine processing with your application that may take up to 6 weeks to complete "

What does routine processing means here?


----------



## kemee

Kart said:


> I got a mail from CO saying that " There is routine processing with your application that may take up to 6 weeks to complete "
> 
> What does routine processing means here?


whois your CO and team ? what is the CO name ?


----------



## Kart

kemee said:


> whois your CO and team ? what is the CO name ?



T2 Adelaide,CO initials RL, Applied on Jan 23rd.


----------



## bots123

No Grants issued today???? Getting tired of waiting!!!


----------



## hbsam01

To phone or not to phone?! Applied on 20th jan acknowledged on same date, so we are in our 8th week! Waiting is tough!!


----------



## zakisaleem18

Kart said:


> T2 Adelaide,CO initials RL, Applied on Jan 23rd.


Hi Kart 

I see your from Bangalore and are allocated the same CO and Team. It comes to me as a surprise on why an external check is requested for your case. Also when did she mail you.

Though not related how many companies have you worked for? 

I am hoping she doesn't put my case for the external check. As it is i am stuck with my wife's medical if it is referred or finalized... 

Can you also update your signature.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## michelle1980

Hi All

We got our case office on the 14th March (lodged 22nd January 2012) and we have now just completed our form 80 (only further information required) for mysef and partner wow that took some time to complete 4 hours ! really detailed and alot of the information they already have on the 1276 form, hey ho standard proceedure I supose. Has anybody gone through this and possibly know time line once sent back to the CO ?? looking for some further magic dust x waiting for the golden mail now  x I wish our agent asked us to fill this form out sooner and maybe we would have had a direct grant and on our way now :-( x


----------



## tenten

bots123 said:


> No Grants issued today???? Getting tired of waiting!!!


Slow start to the week, it will pick up, I am sure.


----------



## michelle1980

Im sure you should have a CO by now, did you go via agent ? the CO only contacts you if they need further information otherwise you may receive a direct grant  x no news is good news. We lodged on the 22nd January via our agent and mythered him every week on any news, 14th March advised CO assigned and to complete form 80, I hope you receive your golden mail soon. ps have you completed your for 80 ?


----------



## tenten

Kart said:


> I got a mail from CO saying that " There is routine processing with your application that may take up to 6 weeks to complete "
> 
> What does routine processing means here?


Probably means just verifying the documentation you submitted and seeing if it matches your EOI claims and visa requirements. In short - I suppose thats what every application goes through.

One question though - was the CO's email a response to something you had asked or the CO just sent you the mail.


----------



## zakisaleem18

Hi all

Tomorrow will again pour in with a lot of grants and CO allocations. In the Priority Allocation processing link its mentioned that who ever has lodged their application before 6th February 2013 have been allocated CO's. 

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

For CO's to communicate they have to go through the files page by page before they can respond to you with what they want. It will take time for them to arrive at some conclusion as to what they require further depending on the case...

Still I appreciate their efforts and are surely overloaded with a lot of applications.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## udda

Bad news guys. Got a mail from CO saying that my wife's medical was referred to MOC.


----------



## Kart

tenten said:


> Probably means just verifying the documentation you submitted and seeing if it matches your EOI claims and visa requirements. In short - I suppose thats what every application goes through.
> 
> One question though - was the CO's email a response to something you had asked or the CO just sent you the mail.


CO has requested for form 80 on march 13th and i have mailed it on the same day itself.Today CO has acknowledged the receipt and mentioned that routine processing will take upto 6 weeks time.


----------



## findraj

Kart said:


> CO has requested for form 80 on march 13th and i have mailed it on the same day itself.Today CO has acknowledged the receipt and mentioned that routine processing will take upto 6 weeks time.


Seriously? Thats not verification process..You CO is very generous to send you acknowledgement. It prolly meant that dont bug me for another 6 weeks.

When I submitted my docs the auto reply said they dont acknowledge receipt of any documents and the response to any direct questions will be ansered in 7-10 working days.

besides the auto acknowledgment and request for further docs my CO hasnt mailed anything.!


----------



## michelle1980

Im in the same position as Kart :-( x keep us posted and wish for a speedy grant


----------



## tenten

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Tomorrow will again pour in with a lot of grants and CO allocations. In the Priority Allocation processing link its mentioned that who ever has lodged their application before 6th February 2013 have been allocated CO's.
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> For CO's to communicate they have to go through the files page by page before they can respond to you with what they want. It will take time for them to arrive at some conclusion as to what they require further depending on the case...
> 
> Still I appreciate their efforts and are surely overloaded with a lot of applications.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zaki


What you refer to is actually allocation for subsequent entrants. As per DIAC definitions, subsequent entrants are partner / dependents who are added after the visa for the primary applicant has already been issued.


----------



## DeeDeee

kemee said:


> Any one has this team : brisbane.gsm.team34
> 
> CO : AM
> 
> CO Assigned on : 15th Feb 2013
> 
> File Lodged on : 15 Dec 2012
> 
> Has anyone got grant with this above time line & from above CO team?



Yup. I had lodged the appln on 13th dec, CO was allocated on 15th Feb(Team 34, CO:BK) and got the grant on 15th March.


----------



## civicblade

Hi udda, 

Did you ask your CO for the medical decision or did the CO provide the information voluntarily? Thanks.



udda said:


> Bad news guys. Got a mail from CO saying that my wife's medical was referred to MOC.


----------



## vovon

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Tomorrow will again pour in with a lot of grants and CO allocations. In the Priority Allocation processing link its mentioned that who ever has lodged their application before 6th February 2013 have been allocated CO's.
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> For CO's to communicate they have to go through the files page by page before they can respond to you with what they want. It will take time for them to arrive at some conclusion as to what they require further depending on the case...
> 
> Still I appreciate their efforts and are surely overloaded with a lot of applications.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zaki


6th feb visa application CO allocation is for a different kind of visa and not for PR. its the pr visa for the wives of people who were already pr before marriage.
vovon


----------



## Immiseek

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Tomorrow will again pour in with a lot of grants and CO allocations. In the Priority Allocation processing link its mentioned that who ever has lodged their application before 6th February 2013 have been allocated CO's.
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> For CO's to communicate they have to go through the files page by page before they can respond to you with what they want. It will take time for them to arrive at some conclusion as to what they require further depending on the case...
> 
> Still I appreciate their efforts and are surely overloaded with a lot of applications.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zaki


Amen!
last couple of weeks were dull from grants point of view and looks like they are going to explode this week.


----------



## Immiseek

udda said:


> Bad news guys. Got a mail from CO saying that my wife's medical was referred to MOC.


 It indeed is frustrating to further wait for 3 months, but it's just a matter of time before 3 months would pass. 

What should matter the most is the end result, whether it's now or after three months. Try to engage yourself in some activities. How about a couple of beers!!


----------



## mirza_755

kemee said:


> Any one has this team : brisbane.gsm.team34
> 
> CO : AM
> 
> CO Assigned on : 15th Feb 2013
> 
> File Lodged on : 15 Dec 2012
> 
> Has anyone got grant with this above time line & from above CO team?


In my case , CO : B D

CO Assigned on : 14th Feb 2013

File Lodged on : 13 Dec 2012


----------



## ils2_fly

slagozzz said:


> CO told me that my case is under security check. But none of my employers got any communication from DIAC. How about you?


Still awaiting for NSW outcome


----------



## mamunmaziz

lightningmcqueen said:


> With regards to our health exams, Forms 26 and 160 were filled-out manually and submitted to the participated clinic, together with the referral letter, passport photos and photocopy of passport front page. You may read the top page of the forms on how to go about it. If I could still remember it right, I think Parts A and B are to be filled-out beforehand, while the rest are for the physician. He/she will then ask you to sign the Forms after the exams.


 but for e-health...will those form need to be brought or only referrel letter is enough?


----------



## vovon

Hi, I am an offshore applicant. However i cannot see any link to which i can upload form 80. Can anybody tell me is this normal or should I wait for CO to be allocated to submit this form.
thanks
vovon


----------



## mirza_755

vovon said:


> Hi, I am an offshore applicant. However i cannot see any link to which i can upload form 80. Can anybody tell me is this normal or should I wait for CO to be allocated to submit this form.
> thanks
> vovon


Hi............Please search from immi.gov.au carefully and be sure u will get it.


----------



## brahmgupta

While uploading documents on eVisa, should I upload academic certificates and transcript together or separately ? I am asking this coz under overseas qualification there are two different options in drop down. First is academic certificate and other is transcript. Please guide.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nercromaniac85

Finally the waiting has paid off. Got my CO assigned today!!!!!! 
Adelaide Team 4!


----------



## Srividhya

Hi,

CO is assigned for me. Here is the details. 


*Documents/requirements that are still outstanding:

Proof of age – Secondary Applicant

Evidence of English – Secondary Applicant

Character – Main Applicant & Secondary Applicant

Please send these through via email.*


Queries:

1. CO has asked us to produce the above list of documents last week. Therefore, I can assume that all the other documents( Education, Employment) are perfect and meets the requirement. Can any one clarify?

_Note: I have uploaded more than 30+ documents for the employment evidence. _

*2. What is Primary education & Secondary education means? *

*Functional English *

*(a) the applicant provides evidence of having completed all years of primary education and at least 3 years of secondary education at educational institutions in which all instruction was conducted in English; or

(b) the applicant provides evidence of having completed at least 5 years of secondary education at institutions in which all instruction was conducted in English; or*


Can any one clarify me? 


Thanks
Srividhya


----------



## vovon

mirza_755 said:


> Hi............Please search from immi.gov.au carefully and be sure u will get it.


But where to upload. I cannot see any link in my online application portal for it. Have you submitted form 80 in the "Evidence of Character link"?
thanks


----------



## vovon

Srividhya said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO is assigned for me. Here is the details.
> 
> 
> *Documents/requirements that are still outstanding:
> 
> Proof of age – Secondary Applicant
> 
> Evidence of English – Secondary Applicant
> 
> Character – Main Applicant & Secondary Applicant
> 
> Please send these through via email.*
> 
> 
> Queries:
> 
> 1. CO has asked us to produce the above list of documents last week. Therefore, I can assume that all the other documents( Education, Employment) are perfect and meets the requirement. Can any one clarify?
> 
> _Note: I have uploaded more than 30+ documents for the employment evidence. _
> 
> *2. What is Primary education & Secondary education means? *
> 
> *Functional English *
> 
> *(a) the applicant provides evidence of having completed all years of primary education and at least 3 years of secondary education at educational institutions in which all instruction was conducted in English; or
> 
> (b) the applicant provides evidence of having completed at least 5 years of secondary education at institutions in which all instruction was conducted in English; or*
> 
> 
> Can any one clarify me?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Srividhya



Yes maybe the other documents are in order. primary education my be schooling/ secondary education may be grad or undergrad courses.
Evidence for language for secondary applicant may be a certificate from the educational institution mentioning the duration of (undergrad or grad) course and stating that the medium of instruction was English. Alternatively ielts will have to be taken by the secondary applicant with minimum 4.5 bands in each.
trust this clarifies.


----------



## LaFleur

No grants yet today?


----------



## clarke

*CO Allocation*

Hi Guys !!! 

At last, I got a mail from CO today while requesting below documents as expected 

For Me 
*Evidence of Overseas Work Experience*
Reference + duties statement + pay slips for each employer
*Evidence of Health*
Medical Clearance
*Evidence of Character*
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment.

For my wife 

*Evidence of Health*
Medical Clearance
*Evidence of Character*
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment

What are the medical tests that they going to examine for Medical Clearance ?
Does it include Blood Sugar, Cholesterol, etc ?

Regards,
Clarke


----------



## clarke

Hi, 

I'm planning to arrange my and my wife health evidence. Could anyone from Sri Lanka help me to understand this arrangement in SL ?

Regards,
Clarke


----------



## Jaik2012

Hello mates, I have applied for 190 visa after a painful wait of more than 3 months for SS from NSW. Scheduled medicals this Friday. Waiting eagerly for CO to be allotted.


----------



## Jaik2012

brahmgupta said:


> While uploading documents on eVisa, should I upload academic certificates and transcript together or separately ? I am asking this coz under overseas qualification there are two different options in drop down. First is academic certificate and other is transcript. Please guide.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I did separately while filing my application.


----------



## brahmgupta

Please help me on this?

This is the third company I am working with.

So how should I upload current & previous employers documents and under what what sections ???

-- Should I club documents of SAME type from all employers then upload. for example: For all the employers should I club all offer letters then upload ?


--OR should I club ALL documents from EACH employer then upload ?


----------



## findraj

clarke said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to arrange my and my wife health evidence. Could anyone from Sri Lanka help me to understand this arrangement in SL ?
> 
> Regards,
> Clarke


Click organize your health and it should show clinics from all over the world except Australia, then just follow the steps mentioned in the link..


----------



## Jaik2012

brahmgupta said:


> Please help me on this?
> 
> This is the third company I am working with.
> 
> So how should I upload current & previous employers documents and under what what sections ???
> 
> -- Should I club documents of SAME type from all employers then upload. for example: For all the employers should I club all offer letters then upload ?
> 
> 
> --OR should I club ALL documents from EACH employer then upload ?


I did not club any documents. Rather uploaded them separately by selecting appropriate document type like (work experience, pay slip, tax etc). Just ensured that each document is labelled with company name and also followed specific order i.e uploaded all latest employer documents one by one and followed by previous employers. Not sure if this is the right approach but I felt this would make CO job easier in sorting out the stuff.


----------



## rajivp2008

clarke said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to arrange my and my wife health evidence. Could anyone from Sri Lanka help me to understand this arrangement in SL ?
> 
> Regards,
> Clarke


The only hospital that does medical for Australian migration is "Asiri Surgical".

You have to call them and make a booking, you only need you TRN for booking.

Then print the two form through the DIAC application centre and take it with you for the appointment along with two photographs. Do not attach the photograph to the application, just take it separately.


----------



## ntgobinath

Dushanthan Raman said:


> Finally the waiting has paid off. Got my CO assigned today!!!!!!
> Adelaide Team 4!


CO initials?


----------



## golduniyamarket

Hello folks.. anybody know if there is any way to track your medical status which was referred to MOC?


----------



## avinash.rao

Status:

EOI Invitation Date - 17 Dec 2012: Visa Type: Skilled - Independent Subclass 189 - PR: Application submitted date - 07 January 2013: 
CO assigned on 28th Feb 2013
Medicals done on 5th March 2013
Required details and documents sent to CO on 6th March 2013
Hospital confirms document upload on 13th March 2013

Really bugging to wait. :confused2::ballchain:


----------



## golduniyamarket

hello folks... Just getting curious..Are there any chances CO can ask for more documents? If yes, can we be bit proactive and check with CO?...


----------



## avinash.rao

call the hospital to find out if they have uploaded the documents.




golduniyamarket said:


> Hello folks - anybody know if there is any way to track your medical status which was referred to MOC?


----------



## golduniyamarket

avinash.rao said:


> call the hospital to find out if they have uploaded the documents.


hi..CO confirmed my records were referred to MOC but is there any way to findout how much time they will take to decision my application or findout where is my application now?


----------



## avinash.rao

I w'd love to know that I guess we will have to just wait. 




golduniyamarket said:


> hi..CO confirmed my records were referred to MOC but is there any way to findout how much time they will take to decision my application or findout where is my application now?


----------



## avinash.rao

What is current processing time or standards for granting 189 visa after the medicals are done?


----------



## findraj

Guys, appreciate if you can update your signatures!!


----------



## iibit

Got the grant today friends. Thanks for the continuous flow of information and co-operation. I really appreciate each and every member of this group. Thanks again.

EOI(189) : 12/08/2012 ( submitted with 60 points but got an additional 5 points from NAATI after invitation.....so applied with 65), Invitation : 16/11/2012, Application/ Ack : 12/01/2012, Medicals : 30/01/2012, CO : 08/03/2013 ( called immi to get this info but the CO never contacted me), grant : 19/03/2013.

No form 80 submitted but statutory declaration was attached.


----------



## iibit

Got the grant today friends. Thanks for the continuous flow of information and co-operation. I really appreciate each and every member of this group. Thanks again.

EOI(189) : 12/08/2012 ( submitted with 60 points but got an additional 5 points from NAATI after invitation.....so applied with 65), Invitation : 16/11/2012, Application/ Ack : 12/01/2012, Medicals : 30/01/2012, CO : 08/03/2013 ( called immi to get this info but the CO never contacted me), grant : 19/03/2013. CO was LE, team 2 Adelaide

No form 80 submitted but statutory declaration was attached.


----------



## joluwarrior

iibit said:


> Got the grant today friends. Thanks for the continuous flow of information and co-operation. I really appreciate each and every member of this group. Thanks again.
> 
> EOI(189) : 12/08/2012 ( submitted with 60 points but got an additional 5 points from NAATI after invitation.....so applied with 65), Invitation : 16/11/2012, Application/ Ack : 12/01/2012, Medicals : 30/01/2012, CO : 08/03/2013 ( called immi to get this info but the CO never contacted me), grant : 19/03/2013. CO was LE, team 2 Adelaide
> 
> No form 80 submitted but statutory declaration was attached.


Congratulations !! 
Good luck ahead !!


----------



## makaveli2012

*Got Grant Today*

Finally I am going 2 DOWN DOWN DOWN under :clap2 ::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Got My Grant 2day, I would I like to thank everyone here on this forum who have been very helpful for my PR process. I wish all the rest of the folks very best for there grant.


----------



## avinash.rao

Congrats!! 

When exactly did you call the immigration office? 



iibit said:


> Got the grant today friends. Thanks for the continuous flow of information and co-operation. I really appreciate each and every member of this group. Thanks again.
> 
> EOI(189) : 12/08/2012 ( submitted with 60 points but got an additional 5 points from NAATI after invitation.....so applied with 65), Invitation : 16/11/2012, Application/ Ack : 12/01/2012, Medicals : 30/01/2012, CO : 08/03/2013 ( called immi to get this info but the CO never contacted me), grant : 19/03/2013. CO was LE, team 2 Adelaide
> 
> No form 80 submitted but statutory declaration was attached.


----------



## tani

iibit said:


> Got the grant today friends. Thanks for the continuous flow of information and co-operation. I really appreciate each and every member of this group. Thanks again.
> 
> EOI(189) : 12/08/2012 ( submitted with 60 points but got an additional 5 points from NAATI after invitation.....so applied with 65), Invitation : 16/11/2012, Application/ Ack : 12/01/2012, Medicals : 30/01/2012, CO : 08/03/2013 ( called immi to get this info but the CO never contacted me), grant : 19/03/2013.
> 
> No form 80 submitted but statutory declaration was attached.


Congrats for your grant!!! What type of statutory declaration did you attached?


----------



## iibit

avinash.rao said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> When exactly did you call the immigration office?


I called them on 11th March. They said my file was assigned on the 8th but the CO never contacted me.....got a direct grant.


----------



## sach_1213

iibit said:


> Got the grant today friends. Thanks for the continuous flow of information and co-operation. I really appreciate each and every member of this group. Thanks again.
> 
> EOI(189) : 12/08/2012 ( submitted with 60 points but got an additional 5 points from NAATI after invitation.....so applied with 65), Invitation : 16/11/2012, Application/ Ack : 12/01/2012, Medicals : 30/01/2012, CO : 08/03/2013 ( called immi to get this info but the CO never contacted me), grant : 19/03/2013.
> 
> No form 80 submitted but statutory declaration was attached.


Congrats..... Enjoyyyy:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## iibit

tani said:


> Congrats for your grant!!! What type of statutory declaration did you attached?


Thanks. Here's the link 
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-statutory-declaration.pdf


----------



## avinash.rao

Cool.. Have fun..



iibit said:


> I called them on 11th March. They said my file was assigned on the 8th but the CO never contacted me.....got a direct grant.


----------



## VVV

Congratz iibit and Makaweli2012 on your grants! Enjoy!!


----------



## clarke

rajivp2008 said:


> The only hospital that does medical for Australian migration is "Asiri Surgical".
> 
> You have to call them and make a booking, you only need you TRN for booking.
> 
> Then print the two form through the DIAC application centre and take it with you for the appointment along with two photographs. Do not attach the photograph to the application, just take it separately.


Thanks and this is really appreciated.


----------



## joluwarrior

To all Indian applicants,

What evidence of relationship with spouse/partner have your provided for your visa application ?

Is marriage certificate as recorded in India sufficient ?


----------



## joluwarrior

Folks,

Some updates from my end.
To CO's request for more documents, reply was sent to him on 16th March. CO acknowledged receipt with a reply on 18th March, further asking if marriage certificate is the only evidence I would like to provide for relationship with secondary applicant.

Replied back today. Let's see what happens next.
But thanks to CO for replying so soon. Kinda soothes nerves in a way. CO is from T33 Brisbane with initials DC.


----------



## Helloss

joluwarrior said:


> To all Indian applicants,
> 
> What evidence of relationship with spouse/partner have your provided for your visa application ?
> 
> Is marriage certificate as recorded in India sufficient ?


Hi
Read in some thread that people have provided statements for bank account-Joint with husband and wifes name

Also husband's insurance with wife's name in it. Hope it helps. These are in addition to Marriage certificate.


----------



## nercromaniac85

ntgobinath said:


> CO initials?


CJ - team 4 adelaide


----------



## jassmine

michelle1980 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We got our case office on the 14th March (lodged 22nd January 2012) and we have now just completed our form 80 (only further information required) for mysef and partner wow that took some time to complete 4 hours ! really detailed and alot of the information they already have on the 1276 form, hey ho standard proceedure I supose. Has anybody gone through this and possibly know time line once sent back to the CO ?? looking for some further magic dust x waiting for the golden mail now  x I wish our agent asked us to fill this form out sooner and maybe we would have had a direct grant and on our way now :-( x



Form 80 is required for every applicant or just the primary applicant?


----------



## aussiehunter

iibit said:


> Got the grant today friends. Thanks for the continuous flow of information and co-operation. I really appreciate each and every member of this group. Thanks again.
> 
> EOI(189) : 12/08/2012 ( submitted with 60 points but got an additional 5 points from NAATI after invitation.....so applied with 65), Invitation : 16/11/2012, Application/ Ack : 12/01/2012, Medicals : 30/01/2012, CO : 08/03/2013 ( called immi to get this info but the CO never contacted me), grant : 19/03/2013. CO was LE, team 2 Adelaide
> 
> No form 80 submitted but statutory declaration was attached.


Congrats Man!! 

Way to go...Goodluck !!


----------



## michelle1980

its for every applicant unfortunatly


----------



## michelle1980

Yay the golden mail is out well done iibit and Makaweli2012  very happy for you both x


----------



## ntgobinath

I uploaded the overseas employment evidence of pay which was requested by CO yesterday. After I sent my documents over email, the particular requested marked as TRIM in the files section. Is anyone having clue on this?


----------



## Potturi

ntgobinath said:


> I uploaded the overseas employment evidence of pay which was requested by CO yesterday. After I sent my documents over email, the particular requested marked as TRIM in the files section. Is anyone having clue on this?


Are you an onshore applicant gobinath ?

I too got an invitation on 4th feb'13 and applied on 07th Feb'13.


----------



## ntgobinath

Potturi said:


> Are you an onshore applicant gobinath ?
> 
> I too got an invitation on 4th feb'13 and applied on 07th Feb'13.


Yes, I am onshore applicant. What about you?


----------



## prabhatsinha

arundill80 said:


> Hi CHDINFPAVY;
> 
> I applied on Feb 16. CO not allocated.I have completed my Medicals and PCC,but yet to do the same for my wife and Child.Please keep in touch we both are sailing on the same boat.
> 4 weeks gone Co yet to be assign
> 
> Best Wishes for you


hi,
i hv lodged my visa on 26feb,n co appointed on 16th march and 19th march grant..:clap2:
and now m flying on 7th maylane:


----------



## Gurpreethm

Jaik2012 said:


> Hello mates, I have applied for 190 visa after a painful wait of more than 3 months for SS from NSW. Scheduled medicals this Friday. Waiting eagerly for CO to be allotted.


Hi jai, I had also applied for SS NSW, can you pls tell me when u send ur docs to them


----------



## Potturi

ntgobinath said:


> Yes, I am onshore applicant. What about you?


I'm an offshore applicant !
Good Luck to you for the rest of the process...


----------



## elec_engineer

Hi All,

I would be grateful if someone could please explain the process of doing medicals for an onshore applicant (through medibank health)? What evidence do we have to upload online? I am a bit confused.

Thank you in advance for all the help.

elec_engineer


----------



## winwin

Hi all,

I have lodged my application on 25th January. No news from CO even I am onshore application. anyone similar to my situation?


----------



## raaj

ntgobinath said:


> I uploaded the overseas employment evidence of pay which was requested by CO yesterday. After I sent my documents over email, the particular requested marked as TRIM in the files section. Is anyone having clue on this?


TRIM - the requirement is met

wait for the golden mail now


----------



## monty83

Hi seniors urgent advice required...i m in seychelles now n my wife is in india...need to apply her pcc for dubai...UAE embassy said get the finger print done from local police station....address on her passport is of the previous city we were in and now we r in diffrent city...police telling me first change adress in passport by going to comissioner office then apply....or else go back to preivous city for finger prints....i am worried i go back and they will say but u r not staying in this city anymore....what to do...is it the only way ....to do this finger prints....i need to send her finger prints to UAE/BAHRAIN/Seychelles.


----------



## joluwarrior

raaj said:


> TRIM - the requirement is met
> 
> wait for the golden mail now


Probably.
In my case, I can't see the status of docs online, but CO's acknowledgement of receipt of docs had "TRIM' in the subject line.


----------



## pretty11

*VISA Granted*

Hi Mates!

Good news everyone! Its my BIG day!

Finally i received my visa grant today, March 19.
Thank you guys for the support and for the positive feedbacks that you gave while on the waiting stage. 

I thought Ms. LM from Adelaide Team 7 was still sleeping and waiting for her prince charming to wake her up.  

I thought my papers were already bitten by cockroaches and insects. 

Lately I was not anymore publishing any post in this forum for the fact that mostly Jan applicants already received their visas. And I was a lil disapponted and as the day goes by, it becomes more frustrating. 

But now, all those thoughts vanished with that one hell of a paper entitled VISA GRANT Notice. Yebah! I nailed it!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Let's party guys!! im so excited to see Melbourne!!!
:rockon::rockon:

Kudos to all Senior Expats! 
Maraming Salamat sa inyong lahat!

Cheers!!!!


----------



## joluwarrior

pretty11 said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> Good news everyone! Its my BIG day!
> 
> Finally i received my visa grant today, March 19.
> Thank you guys for the support and for the positive feedbacks that you gave while on the waiting stage.
> 
> I thought Ms. LM from Adelaide Team 7 was still sleeping and waiting for her prince charming to wake her up.
> 
> I thought my papers were already bitten by cockroaches and insects.
> 
> Lately I was not anymore publishing any post in this forum for the fact that mostly Jan applicants already received their visas. And I was a lil disapponted and as the day goes by, it becomes more frustrating.
> 
> But now, all those thoughts vanished with that one hell of a paper entitled VISA GRANT Notice. Yebah! I nailed it!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Let's party guys!! im so excited to see Melbourne!!!
> :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Kudos to all Senior Expats!
> Maraming Salamat sa inyong lahat!
> 
> Cheers!!!!


Congratulations :clap2: :clap2:
kahanga-hangang balita na......you really thought about the cockroaches and insects 
it must be feeling great now....Enjoy Pretty !!!


----------



## karansuper

pretty11 said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> Good news everyone! Its my BIG day!
> 
> Finally i received my visa grant today, March 19.
> Thank you guys for the support and for the positive feedbacks that you gave while on the waiting stage.
> 
> I thought Ms. LM from Adelaide Team 7 was still sleeping and waiting for her prince charming to wake her up.
> 
> I thought my papers were already bitten by cockroaches and insects.
> 
> Lately I was not anymore publishing any post in this forum for the fact that mostly Jan applicants already received their visas. And I was a lil disapponted and as the day goes by, it becomes more frustrating.
> 
> But now, all those thoughts vanished with that one hell of a paper entitled VISA GRANT Notice. Yebah! I nailed it!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Let's party guys!! im so excited to see Melbourne!!!
> :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Kudos to all Senior Expats!
> Maraming Salamat sa inyong lahat!
> 
> Cheers!!!!


Congrats man.... Have fun


----------



## rkumar1

pretty11 said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> Good news everyone! Its my BIG day!
> 
> Finally i received my visa grant today, March 19.
> Thank you guys for the support and for the positive feedbacks that you gave while on the waiting stage.
> 
> I thought Ms. LM from Adelaide Team 7 was still sleeping and waiting for her prince charming to wake her up.
> 
> I thought my papers were already bitten by cockroaches and insects.
> 
> Lately I was not anymore publishing any post in this forum for the fact that mostly Jan applicants already received their visas. And I was a lil disapponted and as the day goes by, it becomes more frustrating.
> 
> But now, all those thoughts vanished with that one hell of a paper entitled VISA GRANT Notice. Yebah! I nailed it!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Let's party guys!! im so excited to see Melbourne!!!
> :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Kudos to all Senior Expats!
> Maraming Salamat sa inyong lahat!
> 
> Cheers!!!!




congrates buddy on ur grant..


----------



## letSmove

pretty11 said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> Good news everyone! Its my BIG day!
> 
> Finally i received my visa grant today, March 19.
> Thank you guys for the support and for the positive feedbacks that you gave while on the waiting stage.
> 
> I thought Ms. LM from Adelaide Team 7 was still sleeping and waiting for her prince charming to wake her up.
> 
> I thought my papers were already bitten by cockroaches and insects.
> 
> Lately I was not anymore publishing any post in this forum for the fact that mostly Jan applicants already received their visas. And I was a lil disapponted and as the day goes by, it becomes more frustrating.
> 
> But now, all those thoughts vanished with that one hell of a paper entitled VISA GRANT Notice. Yebah! I nailed it!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Let's party guys!! im so excited to see Melbourne!!!
> :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Kudos to all Senior Expats!
> Maraming Salamat sa inyong lahat!
> 
> Cheers!!!!


Congrats mate! Cheer up and have a blast... :dance:


----------



## sach_1213

pretty11 said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> Good news everyone! Its my BIG day!
> 
> Finally i received my visa grant today, March 19.
> Thank you guys for the support and for the positive feedbacks that you gave while on the waiting stage.
> 
> I thought Ms. LM from Adelaide Team 7 was still sleeping and waiting for her prince charming to wake her up.
> 
> I thought my papers were already bitten by cockroaches and insects.
> 
> Lately I was not anymore publishing any post in this forum for the fact that mostly Jan applicants already received their visas. And I was a lil disapponted and as the day goes by, it becomes more frustrating.
> 
> But now, all those thoughts vanished with that one hell of a paper entitled VISA GRANT Notice. Yebah! I nailed it!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Let's party guys!! im so excited to see Melbourne!!!
> :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Kudos to all Senior Expats!
> Maraming Salamat sa inyong lahat!
> 
> Cheers!!!!




Congratssss...... Enjoy


----------



## HannahSibson

ntgobinath said:


> Team 4 - CO Name: LW


congrats.. 4 feb has started.. hey Co requested for any docs??


----------



## findraj

pretty11 said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> Good news everyone! Its my BIG day!
> 
> Finally i received my visa grant today, March 19.
> Thank you guys for the support and for the positive feedbacks that you gave while on the waiting stage.
> 
> I thought Ms. LM from Adelaide Team 7 was still sleeping and waiting for her prince charming to wake her up.
> 
> I thought my papers were already bitten by cockroaches and insects.
> 
> Lately I was not anymore publishing any post in this forum for the fact that mostly Jan applicants already received their visas. And I was a lil disapponted and as the day goes by, it becomes more frustrating.
> 
> But now, all those thoughts vanished with that one hell of a paper entitled VISA GRANT Notice. Yebah! I nailed it!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Let's party guys!! im so excited to see Melbourne!!!
> :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Kudos to all Senior Expats!
> Maraming Salamat sa inyong lahat!
> 
> Cheers!!!!


Congratulations!!Good Luck ahead


----------



## raaj

Looks like I am the only one left out from early January applicants 
No idea what is going on there. as I still need to submit medical for my son (after CO adds him up in the application)


----------



## saq1980

Good Day!

I am filling eVISA application. I have one question.
Where I need to fill my parents and silbling (non immigrant) information in the form?
I did not find any place where I fill my parents and sibling info.

Thanks.


----------



## michelle1980

Hi Saq this is required on the form 80 we received this form once we were allocated a case officer, we went via migration agent, hope this helps ?


----------



## anandlitesh

HannahSibson said:


> congrats.. 4 feb has started.. hey Co requested for any docs??



Dont know where is my CO???? I have applied on 29th of Jan and silence here...

Plz update if any of the Jan last week guy got the CO...


----------



## aussie456

pretty11 said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> Good news everyone! Its my BIG day!
> 
> Finally i received my visa grant today, March 19.
> Thank you guys for the support and for the positive feedbacks that you gave while on the waiting stage.
> 
> I thought Ms. LM from Adelaide Team 7 was still sleeping and waiting for her prince charming to wake her up.
> 
> I thought my papers were already bitten by cockroaches and insects.
> 
> Lately I was not anymore publishing any post in this forum for the fact that mostly Jan applicants already received their visas. And I was a lil disapponted and as the day goes by, it becomes more frustrating.
> 
> But now, all those thoughts vanished with that one hell of a paper entitled VISA GRANT Notice. Yebah! I nailed it!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Let's party guys!! im so excited to see Melbourne!!!
> :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Kudos to all Senior Expats!
> Maraming Salamat sa inyong lahat!
> 
> Cheers!!!!


Congratulations....There are still some December applicants like me whose application is now under processing by external agency which could take upto 12 months


----------



## superm

saq1980 said:


> Good Day!
> 
> I am filling eVISA application. I have one question.
> Where I need to fill my parents and silbling (non immigrant) information in the form?
> I did not find any place where I fill my parents and sibling info.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think we need to enter non-migrant family members info.
And if we do need that - then you will see the options, as far as I remember there was nothing hiding in the form. Other's comments invited!
Best of luck!


----------



## Badrika

hi all,

Please someone explain this matter to me!!:confused2::confused2:

If I do my medicals today (provided the doc has uploaded them on the very same day)

when will be the CO able to view my medicals?


----------



## mamunmaziz

abhijit said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is from the skillselect page on 189 visa:
> 
> Proof of functional English
> 
> Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:
> 
> an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
> an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
> the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
> a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English
> evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
> evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.


thanks


----------



## mamunmaziz

Badrika said:


> hi all,
> 
> Please someone explain this matter to me!!:confused2::confused2:
> 
> If I do my medicals today (provided the doc has uploaded them on the very same day)
> 
> when will be the CO able to view my medicals?


hi.
Have u taken only ur referral letter to medical person or taken other forms also?


----------



## Badrika

mamunmaziz said:


> hi.
> Have u taken only ur referral letter to medical person or taken other forms also?


No referral letters needed. You only need the TRN no and photographs of the applicants and their passports.


----------



## mamunmaziz

pretty11 said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> Good news everyone! Its my BIG day!
> 
> Finally i received my visa grant today, March 19.
> Thank you guys for the support and for the positive feedbacks that you gave while on the waiting stage.
> 
> I thought Ms. LM from Adelaide Team 7 was still sleeping and waiting for her prince charming to wake her up.
> 
> I thought my papers were already bitten by cockroaches and insects.
> 
> Lately I was not anymore publishing any post in this forum for the fact that mostly Jan applicants already received their visas. And I was a lil disapponted and as the day goes by, it becomes more frustrating.
> 
> But now, all those thoughts vanished with that one hell of a paper entitled VISA GRANT Notice. Yebah! I nailed it!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Let's party guys!! im so excited to see Melbourne!!!
> :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Kudos to all Senior Expats!
> Maraming Salamat sa inyong lahat!
> 
> Cheers!!!!


a healthy congrats for u


----------



## imstaying

pretty11 said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> Good news everyone! Its my BIG day!
> 
> Finally i received my visa grant today, March 19.
> Thank you guys for the support and for the positive feedbacks that you gave while on the waiting stage.
> 
> I thought Ms. LM from Adelaide Team 7 was still sleeping and waiting for her prince charming to wake her up.
> 
> I thought my papers were already bitten by cockroaches and insects.
> 
> Lately I was not anymore publishing any post in this forum for the fact that mostly Jan applicants already received their visas. And I was a lil disapponted and as the day goes by, it becomes more frustrating.
> 
> But now, all those thoughts vanished with that one hell of a paper entitled VISA GRANT Notice. Yebah! I nailed it!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Let's party guys!! im so excited to see Melbourne!!!
> :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Kudos to all Senior Expats!
> Maraming Salamat sa inyong lahat!
> 
> Cheers!!!!



Congratulations Kabayan! :clap2::clap2::clap2: All The Best In Australia Mate! lane:


----------



## imstaying

ntgobinath said:


> Co assigned today, requested for Overseas employment pay evidence. I sent all the required documents. Waiting for the grant


YESSS! Fellow Februarians Here We GO!!! I'm so excited it's so hard to contain it! But I'm anxious at the same time knowing things could go the other way... Either way I can't wait. It's all in God's hands now. ray:ray:


----------



## Potturi

imstaying said:


> YESSS! Fellow Februarians Here We GO!!! I'm so excited it's so hard to contain it! But I'm anxious at the same time knowing things could go the other way... Either way I can't wait. It's all in God's hands now. ray:ray:


Not sure if you are an Onshore applicant but Gobinath is one...and being a 04th Feb'13 invitee and an offshore applicant, I think I will have to wait for a couple More weeks before I hear anything about CO assignment.

Good luck and speedy grants to every applicant !

Cheers,
Potturi

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## VolatileVortex

anandlitesh said:


> Dont know where is my CO???? I have applied on 29th of Jan and silence here...
> 
> Plz update if any of the Jan last week guy got the CO...


I applied on the same date and yet to hear from the CO. But all trends point to us receiving one this week..hang tight


----------



## tschaudry

mirza_755 said:


> Nice to hear that we following persons are in Team 34
> 
> Danpid
> Tenten
> rana_abhijit
> Mirza_755
> 
> We would be happy if any feedback we got from T34 and share with us.


add me as well. my co initials are BK


----------



## joluwarrior

VolatileVortex said:


> I applied on the same date and yet to hear from the CO. But all trends point to us receiving one this week..hang tight


29th Jan is way ahead. Probably next week.
The last date recorded for CO allocation for offshore applicants under SC 189 is 24th Jan.


----------



## ntgobinath

HannahSibson said:


> congrats.. 4 feb has started.. hey Co requested for any docs??


Yes, Co requested for overseas evidence of pay in the form of Bank statement, Tax documents and pay slips for all the years I claimed my experience.


----------



## tani

VolatileVortex said:


> I applied on the same date and yet to hear from the CO. But all trends point to us receiving one this week..hang tight


I too applied on 26th Jan but not heard from CO yet  ... Many Feb appliers have got their CO assigned which is making my wait very difficult...


----------



## berny1999

Hi guys, just got my Grant today!! amazing feeling


----------



## civicblade

CO emailed me this morning asking for payment of VAC2 for my wife's English Educational Charge of AUD4250 (oouch).

Make the payment online via Australian Post and is now waiting for the grant letter. 

I have read somewhere from this forum that the CO would have approved the grant before asking for applicants to pay VAC2 right? If this is true, my grant letter is waiting to be "sent". Hooray!


----------



## superm

civicblade said:


> CO emailed me this morning asking for payment of VAC2 for my wife's English Educational Charge of AUD4250 (oouch).
> 
> Make the payment online via Australian Post and is now waiting for the grant letter.
> 
> I have read somewhere from this forum that the CO would have approved the grant before asking for applicants to pay VAC2 right? If this is true, my grant letter is waiting to be "sent". Hooray!


Hey congrats. 
Didn't you have a letter from her college to prove functional english?


----------



## superm

berny1999 said:


> Hi guys, just got my Grant today!! amazing feeling


Congrats..


----------



## vovon

civicblade said:


> CO emailed me this morning asking for payment of VAC2 for my wife's English Educational Charge of AUD4250 (oouch).
> 
> Make the payment online via Australian Post and is now waiting for the grant letter.
> 
> I have read somewhere from this forum that the CO would have approved the grant before asking for applicants to pay VAC2 right? If this is true, my grant letter is waiting to be "sent". Hooray!


Hi, but why were you asked to pay this charge? Is it the case that your wife's education was in language other than English? Or have you considered the option of letting your wife take ielts? Curious as this may be the case with me also.


----------



## Jaik2012

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi jai, I had also applied for SS NSW, can you pls tell me when u send ur docs to them


Nov last year. Got approval in early March. It is the common case for all the applicants who sent docs in Nov/Dec. NSW is processing Dec applications as per updates from other threads. It will be a while for you to get NSW approval presuming you have sent docs recently. Wait patiently and everything will be fine.


----------



## anandlitesh

berny1999 said:


> Hi guys, just got my Grant today!! amazing feeling


Congrates Berny...........


----------



## shabanasafa

Hi Guys need your inputs.... I have lodged my application on 1st december.... Last contact by my CO on 14th Feb requesting for some documents which i sent on the same day.... after 28days i called up DIAC to know that my documents have been received and my CO is working on it.... I am worried if my medicals are reffered. since its almost four months now. How do i confirm it????? I do not have Co direct dial.... Not sure if i can drop a mail as i have applied through an agent... please suggest....


----------



## anandlitesh

tani said:


> I too applied on 26th Jan but not heard from CO yet  ... Many Feb appliers have got their CO assigned which is making my wait very difficult...


Might be we are having a CO & some initial checks are going on...
Hope to hear soon from our CO for some documents...

Lets hope for the best..


----------



## aguyfrommelbourne

hey mate ....what time in the day did you get the grant letter?????jus curious ...


----------



## aguyfrommelbourne

what time in the day do you usually get the grant letter????people who hav got their grant letters please help....i m feeling so impatient rite now


----------



## sach_1213

berny1999 said:


> Hi guys, just got my Grant today!! amazing feeling


Congrats


----------



## sach_1213

aguyfrommelbourne said:


> what time in the day do you usually get the grant letter????people who hav got their grant letters please help....i m feeling so impatient rite now


 I think first hour of their office timings is the time when mostly all recieve thr grant letters. That means it would be 3 am to 4 am indian time. I recieved my mail at 2:50 am indian time


----------



## brahmgupta

I have some B/W documents like PCC.. it has colored stamp on it and rest of document is black and white.. So should I get it attested then upload or upload original one.. ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## joluwarrior

berny1999 said:


> Hi guys, just got my Grant today!! amazing feeling


Congratulations !!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## VVV

Congratz Pretty and Berny!! All the best!


----------



## VVV

shabanasafa said:


> Hi Guys need your inputs.... I have lodged my application on 1st december.... Last contact by my CO on 14th Feb requesting for some documents which i sent on the same day.... after 28days i called up DIAC to know that my documents have been received and my CO is working on it.... I am worried if my medicals are reffered. since its almost four months now. How do i confirm it????? I do not have Co direct dial.... Not sure if i can drop a mail as i have applied through an agent... please suggest....


Hi Shabana.....I can imagine what you must be feeling. I think you need to bug your agent and ask him/her to request the status of the medicals...as people pay them such thumping amounts to get some service! In my case I applied by myself, hence I called DIAC and asked for the status of my medicals. The operator said it had been received and was OK. So, perhaps you can do that? How about writing a mail to the CO through the team 2 general mail address? You know the name of the CO right? So, just mention your situation and write a mail and ask for an update. 

All the best!


----------



## AtifALi27

Hello all,
CO has been assigned today morning.

As the website suggests( within 10 weeks from the date of lodging ur visa Application) My CO got assigned in the 9 th week..

Thankyou!
Atif


----------



## joluwarrior

AtifALi27 said:


> Hello all,
> CO has been assigned today morning.
> 
> As the website suggests( within 10 weeks from the date of lodging ur visa Application) My CO got assigned in the 9 th week..
> 
> Thankyou!
> Atif


Congrats !!
Pls. share your timeline. will help others to know your application date.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Rabbu

Arundill80,
Which type of visa are you applying- 189 or 190??




arundill80 said:


> Hi CHDINFPAVY;
> 
> I applied on Feb 16. CO not allocated.I have completed my Medicals and PCC,but yet to do the same for my wife and Child.Please keep in touch we both are sailing on the same boat.
> 4 weeks gone Co yet to be assign
> 
> Best Wishes for you


----------



## AtifALi27

joluwarrior said:


> Congrats !!
> Pls. share your timeline. will help others to know your application date.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Visa Application Lodged ( and Ack recieved )on 17-Jan 2013 . 
CO assigned on March20 ( 0851 am IST)

Thankyou!
Atif


----------



## joluwarrior

AtifALi27 said:


> Visa Application Lodged ( and Ack recieved )on 17-Jan 2013 .
> CO assigned on March20 ( 0851 am IST)
> 
> Thankyou!
> Atif


Is it T33 Brisbane with initials DC ?


----------



## joluwarrior

civicblade said:


> CO emailed me this morning asking for payment of VAC2 for my wife's English Educational Charge of AUD4250 (oouch).
> 
> Make the payment online via Australian Post and is now waiting for the grant letter.
> 
> I have read somewhere from this forum that the CO would have approved the grant before asking for applicants to pay VAC2 right? If this is true, my grant letter is waiting to be "sent". Hooray!


That's surely an encouraging bit of news. But I am :confused2: why do you want to pay ?
Isn't it better to check if you can get one of the applicable proof's for your spouse ?


----------



## mamunmaziz

berny1999 said:


> Hi guys, just got my Grant today!! amazing feeling


congrats buddy
:clap2:


----------



## mamunmaziz

Badrika said:


> No referral letters needed. You only need the TRN no and photographs of the applicants and their passports.


:ranger: But when I went through the link `Organize Your Health Examination ' and filled up the forms then I got referral letter where My TRN is also being mentioned ....
Just want to know -- does the physician fill up online form or hard copy and then scan that and send to DIAC?


----------



## Gurpreethm

Jaik2012 said:


> Nov last year. Got approval in early March. It is the common case for all the applicants who sent docs in Nov/Dec. NSW is processing Dec applications as per updates from other threads. It will be a while for you to get NSW approval presuming you have sent docs recently. Wait patiently and everything will be fine.


Thanks Jai for updating me
I had sent my docs to them around 10 feb


----------



## lightningmcqueen

mamunmaziz said:


> but for e-health...will those form need to be brought or only referrel letter is enough?


We did ours via an E-HEALTH clinic and they were still required from us. Don't know though with onshore applicants..


----------



## Jump2Aus

Hi,

I am onshore applicant. Below are the timelines. Can some one suggest when i can expect CO to be assiged and GRANT can be expected??

Invitation - 18-Feb-2013
Applied - 23-Feb-2013
Ack - 25-Feb-2013
Medicals - Completed - 26-Feb
PCC - Completed - 4-Mar-2013
CO - ?? :ranger:
GRANT - ?? :ranger:

Thank You


----------



## lightningmcqueen

vovon said:


> Hi, I am an offshore applicant. However i cannot see any link to which i can upload form 80. Can anybody tell me is this normal or should I wait for CO to be allocated to submit this form.
> thanks
> vovon


Attach completed Form 80 under "Evidence of Character".


----------



## lightningmcqueen

iibit said:


> Got the grant today friends. Thanks for the continuous flow of information and co-operation. I really appreciate each and every member of this group. Thanks again.
> 
> EOI(189) : 12/08/2012 ( submitted with 60 points but got an additional 5 points from NAATI after invitation.....so applied with 65), Invitation : 16/11/2012, Application/ Ack : 12/01/2012, Medicals : 30/01/2012, CO : 08/03/2013 ( called immi to get this info but the CO never contacted me), grant : 19/03/2013.
> 
> No form 80 submitted but statutory declaration was attached.


Congrats and goodluck!


----------



## lightningmcqueen

makaveli2012 said:


> Finally I am going 2 DOWN DOWN DOWN under :clap2 ::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Got My Grant 2day, I would I like to thank everyone here on this forum who have been very helpful for my PR process. I wish all the rest of the folks very best for there grant.


Congrats dude! Wish you the best!


----------



## Badrika

mamunmaziz said:


> :ranger: But when I went through the link `Organize Your Health Examination ' and filled up the forms then I got referral letter where My TRN is also being mentioned ....
> Just want to know -- does the physician fill up online form or hard copy and then scan that and send to DIAC?


No. They fill it online...U only need the TRN


----------



## Badrika

berny1999 said:


> Hi guys, just got my Grant today!! amazing feeling


Congrattttssss..........!!!


----------



## iSamurai

Hi all,

I've been reading this forum regarding the 189 visa and today I was granted permanent residency! Here are my experiences I hope some of you will find it useful:

I did my IELTS way earlier last year, got 9L/9S/8.5R/8W = 8.5 average. I graduated in mech and aero engineering here in Oz, and got 65 points for my EOI.

I also got my police check (overseas and AFP), health exam, skill assessment done, and gathered all of the required paperwork before I submitted my EOI.

Timeline:

31/1/13 Submitted EOI
3/2/13 Received invitation
4/2/13 Submitted, acknowledged valid application
15/3/13 Student visa expiring -> bridging visa in effect
20/3/13 189 visa granted!

I was surprised the turnover from submitting to granting was rather quick! I was never contacted by a CO (nor received a message about being allocated one). On my visa grant letter, my CO was indicated. He must've seen that I had all of the documents uploaded and all of the requirements were met.

Just a note that police check and health exam are valid for one year apart from the IELTS test which is three years (even though on the test results it says two years).

Good luck to all who are still waiting


----------



## jayprabu

brahmgupta said:


> I have some B/W documents like PCC.. it has colored stamp on it and rest of document is black and white.. So should I get it attested then upload or upload original one.. ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


you can upload original one.
I did mine so. There was no problem.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

pretty11 said:


> Hi Mates!
> 
> Good news everyone! Its my BIG day!
> 
> Finally i received my visa grant today, March 19.
> Thank you guys for the support and for the positive feedbacks that you gave while on the waiting stage.
> 
> I thought Ms. LM from Adelaide Team 7 was still sleeping and waiting for her prince charming to wake her up.
> 
> I thought my papers were already bitten by cockroaches and insects.
> 
> Lately I was not anymore publishing any post in this forum for the fact that mostly Jan applicants already received their visas. And I was a lil disapponted and as the day goes by, it becomes more frustrating.
> 
> But now, all those thoughts vanished with that one hell of a paper entitled VISA GRANT Notice. Yebah! I nailed it!!!!
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Let's party guys!! im so excited to see Melbourne!!!
> :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Kudos to all Senior Expats!
> Maraming Salamat sa inyong lahat!
> 
> Cheers!!!!


We're very happy for you pretty11! Congratulations and wish you the best of luck on your future endeavors! Cheers! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Badrika

Hi,

We did our medicals on 12th feb and doctor confirms that all 3 records were uploaded on 15 th feb and they were all A graded. Doctor further mention that all 3 records displays as "received". 

But CO contacted me yesterday saying "Thank you all supplied documents. Awaiting medicals of Spouse"

Does anyone have an idea where has gone wrong..:confused2::flame:


----------



## lightningmcqueen

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations :clap2: :clap2:
> kahanga-hangang balita na......you really thought about the cockroaches and insects
> it must be feeling great now....Enjoy Pretty !!!


hey jolu, how do you come to know our language?


----------



## VolatileVortex

Hi all - just got an email that I've been allocated a CO 
Initials - BD from Team 34
He has requested for PCCs, Meds and additional proof of marriage. 
We have been delaying the meds and pcc as much as possible as we are trying to conceive. So far it hasn't worked out but we hope and wish that we conceive within this 28 day period cos its our last chance. If we hear the good news, we can delay the processing until the baby arrives and include the baby in the application too - so please pray for us


----------



## lightningmcqueen

raaj said:


> Looks like I am the only one left out from early January applicants
> No idea what is going on there. as I still need to submit medical for my son (after CO adds him up in the application)


Hey raaj, I'm mid January, but you can still count me in. 
Applied: January 15, CO: March 08, Team 33 Brisbane


----------



## Sama0310

iSamurai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been reading this forum regarding the 189 visa and today I was granted permanent residency! Here are my experiences I hope some of you will find it useful:
> 
> I did my IELTS way earlier last year, got 9L/9S/8.5R/8W = 8.5 average. I graduated in mech and aero engineering here in Oz, and got 65 points for my EOI.
> 
> I also got my police check (overseas and AFP), health exam, skill assessment done, and gathered all of the required paperwork before I submitted my EOI.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 31/1/13 Submitted EOI
> 3/2/13 Received invitation
> 4/2/13 Submitted, acknowledged valid application
> 15/3/13 Student visa expiring -> bridging visa in effect
> 20/3/13 189 visa granted!
> 
> I was surprised the turnover from submitting to granting was rather quick! I was never contacted by a CO (nor received a message about being allocated one). On my visa grant letter, my CO was indicated. He must've seen that I had all of the documents uploaded and all of the requirements were met.
> 
> Just a note that police check and health exam are valid for one year apart from the IELTS test which is three years (even though on the test results it says two years).
> 
> Good luck to all who are still waiting


congratulations!!


----------



## joluwarrior

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi all - just got an email that I've been allocated a CO
> Initials - BD from Team 34
> He has requested for PCCs, Meds and additional proof of marriage.
> We have been delaying the meds and pcc as much as possible as we are trying to conceive. So far it hasn't worked out but we hope and wish that we conceive within this 28 day period cos its our last chance. If we hear the good news, we can delay the processing until the baby arrives and include the baby in the application too - so please pray for us


Congratulations...Is it Team 33 Brisbane with initials DC ?


----------



## brahmgupta

jayprabu said:


> you can upload original one.
> I did mine so. There was no problem.


thanks for your reply..


----------



## joluwarrior

iSamurai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been reading this forum regarding the 189 visa and today I was granted permanent residency! Here are my experiences I hope some of you will find it useful:
> 
> I did my IELTS way earlier last year, got 9L/9S/8.5R/8W = 8.5 average. I graduated in mech and aero engineering here in Oz, and got 65 points for my EOI.
> 
> I also got my police check (overseas and AFP), health exam, skill assessment done, and gathered all of the required paperwork before I submitted my EOI.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> 31/1/13 Submitted EOI
> 3/2/13 Received invitation
> 4/2/13 Submitted, acknowledged valid application
> 15/3/13 Student visa expiring -> bridging visa in effect
> 20/3/13 189 visa granted!
> 
> I was surprised the turnover from submitting to granting was rather quick! I was never contacted by a CO (nor received a message about being allocated one). On my visa grant letter, my CO was indicated. He must've seen that I had all of the documents uploaded and all of the requirements were met.
> 
> Just a note that police check and health exam are valid for one year apart from the IELTS test which is three years (even though on the test results it says two years).
> 
> Good luck to all who are still waiting


Congratulations buddy 
Thanks for your wishes !!


----------



## joluwarrior

lightningmcqueen said:


> hey jolu, how do you come to know our language?


Somewhat Google Translate and somewhat interactions with fellow Filipino expatriates in Kuwait.
Do keep trying Adobo and Tinola now and then as well as it's good to check out different cultures


----------



## lightningmcqueen

civicblade said:


> CO emailed me this morning asking for payment of VAC2 for my wife's English Educational Charge of AUD4250 (oouch).
> 
> Make the payment online via Australian Post and is now waiting for the grant letter.
> 
> I have read somewhere from this forum that the CO would have approved the grant before asking for applicants to pay VAC2 right? If this is true, my grant letter is waiting to be "sent". Hooray!


Don't know if I'd be glad to hear this news if it were for me. AUD 4250 is a whole lot much. That's blood-and-tears-filled work for me to lose!


----------



## winwin

I am wondering what is going my CO allocation. I have applied 25 January. No CO allocation even I have called them and confirmed today. Here I can see February guys are getting grant as well. waiting.... waiting.... will see....


----------



## tani

winwin said:


> I am wondering what is going my CO allocation. I have applied 25 January. No CO allocation even I have called them and confirmed today. Here I can see February guys are getting grant as well. waiting.... waiting.... will see....


I applied on 26th .. And yes seeing february guys getting grant I am also worried.. Have decided to call DIAC may be tomorrow ... Was assuming that atleast CO might have assigned but your update about not having assigned CO yet had worried me more


----------



## winwin

tani said:


> I applied on 26th .. And yes seeing february guys getting grant I am also worried.. Have decided to call DIAC may be tomorrow ... Was assuming that atleast CO might have assigned but your update about not having assigned CO yet had worried me more


hope our best....let me know if you get any good news.


----------



## civicblade

My wife does not possess functional english language abilities so there is nothing to prove. I gladly pay for the English Educational Charge (VAC2 of AUD4250) and I am hoping that the English lessons the come with the VAC2 is well worth the money. 

My wife is also happy that she can attend English lessons in Australia. The only problem is, we may be going to New Zealand for a couple of years first since I have a job offer from Auckland.



superm said:


> Hey congrats.
> Didn't you have a letter from her college to prove functional english?


----------



## winwin

tani said:


> I applied on 26th .. And yes seeing february guys getting grant I am also worried.. Have decided to call DIAC may be tomorrow ... Was assuming that atleast CO might have assigned but your update about not having assigned CO yet had worried me more


Are you on shore or off shore applicant?


----------



## burge

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi all - just got an email that I've been allocated a CO
> Initials - BD from Team 34
> He has requested for PCCs, Meds and additional proof of marriage.
> We have been delaying the meds and pcc as much as possible as we are trying to conceive. So far it hasn't worked out but we hope and wish that we conceive within this 28 day period cos its our last chance. If we hear the good news, we can delay the processing until the baby arrives and include the baby in the application too - so please pray for us


my case is similar to yours as regards conception. May God answer our prayers and make all things beautiful in his time. however, just my thought on it all along. isnt it better to deliver the baby in AUSTRALIA and the baby gets direct citizenship rather than seeking to include him in a PR application? i also read somewhere that there's a sum of money that is given to mothers by the govt to take care of their babies? how true is this? expats kindly shed more light on this. I also read that their are lots of good fertility clinics in india. people from my country travel to india to conceive through this clinics. any information about such clinics will help too.(hope i'm not far off topic)
thank you


----------



## tani

winwin said:


> Are you on shore or off shore applicant?


I am onshore applicant and yet delay in grant is not digestable


----------



## Gurpreethm

Gurpreethm said:


> Thanks Jai for updating me
> I had sent my docs to them around 10 feb


Can u please also share the thread name where I can find these details


----------



## findraj

tani said:


> I am onshore applicant and yet delay in grant is not digestable



What about people who are waiting from November onwards whose meds are not finalised?
What about offshore december applicants that are still waiting results from DIAC?
What about 175/176 applicants?
What about applications that are gone for external verification.
What about people whose meds have detected lung scars

What should they say?

Maybe you will get your grant directly, EF is here to help others not envy on others grants...wish them and move forward

Also being an onshore applicant doesnt make you any special..


----------



## Gurpreethm

jayprabu said:


> you can upload original one.
> I did mine so. There was no problem.


Can u also share me thread where I can find such type of details


----------



## Gurpreethm

Gurpreethm said:


> Thanks Jai for updating me
> I had sent my docs to them around 10 feb


Can u please share the thread name so that I can keep updated myself with it.


----------



## tani

findraj said:


> What about people who are waiting from November onwards whose meds are not finalised?
> What about offshore december applicants that are still waiting results from DIAC?
> What about 175/176 applicants?
> What about applications that are gone for external verification.
> What about people whose meds have detected lung scars
> 
> What should they say?
> 
> Maybe you will get your grant directly, EF is here to help others not envy on others grants...wish them and move forward
> 
> Also being an onshore applicant doesnt make you any special..


Hmm... I dont know what should they say but your post reminding about Nov/Dec waiting applicant made me a little relieved  And see everyone have some plans going on in their mind about what will they do after grant which make them too much anxious.. Same is with me


----------



## mamunmaziz

Badrika said:


> No. They fill it online...U only need the TRN


now I got the answer.
Thanks man.


----------



## Gurpreethm

Gurpreethm said:


> Thanks Jai for updating me
> I had sent my docs to them around 10 feb


Can u please share the thread name so that I can keep updated myself with it.....


----------



## findraj

tani said:


> Hmm... I dont know what should they say but your post reminding about Nov/Dec waiting applicant made me a little relieved  And see everyone have some plans going on in their mind about what will they do after grant which make them too much anxious.. Same is with me


True but does DIAC anywhere says that Feb applicants will not be granted visa before all january ones are granted? And trust me people have cancelled holiday tickets and wasted money on flight tickets because visa didnt arrive on time they anticipated..

And tbh, Idont mind your post at all, but everyone reads posts here so keep it positive 

Good Luck and wish you a speedy grant


----------



## michelle1980

Whoooo whoopp what my gangam style heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Golden News, Great news everyone we got our grant today 20th March after only submitting out form 80 yesterday!!!!, so exciting we have been waiting for this news for a life time, couldnt beleive my eyes this morning when we received the confirmation letter this morning. ref SK team 02 Adalaide.

Thank you all for all your support and its been great reading through the posts, wishing you all the grants really soon "today is National Happiness Day" !!

Lodged 21st January, CO 14th March (requesting form 80) sent 19th March, 
VISA GRANTED 20MARCH2013 

SYDNEY here we come ..........................................................................


----------



## tani

findraj said:


> What about people who are waiting from November onwards whose meds are not finalised?
> What about offshore december applicants that are still waiting results from DIAC?
> What about 175/176 applicants?
> What about applications that are gone for external verification.
> What about people whose meds have detected lung scars
> 
> What should they say?
> 
> Maybe you will get your grant directly, EF is here to help others not envy on others grants...wish them and move forward
> 
> Also being an onshore applicant doesnt make you any special..


Hey.. I dont know why are you taking my post as another way... I have seen few speedy grant for onshore applicants thats why was expecting the same... I am not envying anyone... Even I get worried when I dont see a single grant any day ... I am happy for people getting grants and but I also use to compare my timeline with them.. From where does the word envy came? I think you are tensed which made you write as such..Anyways, Apologies If anyone's sentiment is hurted.


----------



## findraj

michelle1980 said:


> Whoooo whoopp what my gangam style heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Golden News, Great news everyone we got our grant today 20th March after only submitting out form 80 yesterday!!!!, so exciting we have been waiting for this news for a life time, couldnt beleive my eyes this morning when we received the confirmation letter this morning. ref SK team 02 Adalaide.
> 
> Thank you all for all your support and its been great reading through the posts, wishing you all the grants really soon "today is National Happiness Day" !!
> 
> Lodged 21st January, CO 14th March (requesting form 80) sent 19th March,
> VISA GRANTED 20MARCH2013
> 
> SYDNEY here we come ..........................................................................


Congratulations Michelle!!!! Good luck ahead and Party time!!!!


----------



## lightningmcqueen

michelle1980 said:


> Whoooo whoopp what my gangam style heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Golden News, Great news everyone we got our grant today 20th March after only submitting out form 80 yesterday!!!!, so exciting we have been waiting for this news for a life time, couldnt beleive my eyes this morning when we received the confirmation letter this morning. ref SK team 02 Adalaide.
> 
> Thank you all for all your support and its been great reading through the posts, wishing you all the grants really soon "today is National Happiness Day" !!
> 
> Lodged 21st January, CO 14th March (requesting form 80) sent 19th March,
> VISA GRANTED 20MARCH2013
> 
> SYDNEY here we come ..........................................................................


Congrats! Now you can dance the Harlem shake as well. :whoo:


----------



## VolatileVortex

burge said:


> my case is similar to yours as regards conception. May God answer our prayers and make all things beautiful in his time. however, just my thought on it all along. isnt it better to deliver the baby in AUSTRALIA and the baby gets direct citizenship rather than seeking to include him in a PR application? i also read somewhere that there's a sum of money that is given to mothers by the govt to take care of their babies? how true is this? expats kindly shed more light on this. I also read that their are lots of good fertility clinics in india. people from my country travel to india to conceive through this clinics. any information about such clinics will help too.(hope i'm not far off topic)
> thank you


Thanks - we are based in Dubai and are not currently undergoing any treatment except taking diet supplements etc. Hope we will not have to go down the route of fertility clinics as it is an expensive and complex route! We prefer not delivering the baby in Australia due to lack of family out there/comfort factor etc. Good luck to you too!


----------



## joluwarrior

michelle1980 said:


> Whoooo whoopp what my gangam style heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Golden News, Great news everyone we got our grant today 20th March after only submitting out form 80 yesterday!!!!, so exciting we have been waiting for this news for a life time, couldnt beleive my eyes this morning when we received the confirmation letter this morning. ref SK team 02 Adalaide.
> 
> Thank you all for all your support and its been great reading through the posts, wishing you all the grants really soon "today is National Happiness Day" !!
> 
> Lodged 21st January, CO 14th March (requesting form 80) sent 19th March,
> VISA GRANTED 20MARCH2013
> 
> SYDNEY here we come ..........................................................................


happy to see you getting the Grant :clap2: :clap2:
enjoy Michelle. have a blast


----------



## joluwarrior

Volatile Vortex,

Can you share details of your CO ?


----------



## rajivp2008

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi all - just got an email that I've been allocated a CO
> Initials - BD from Team 34
> He has requested for PCCs, Meds and additional proof of marriage.
> We have been delaying the meds and pcc as much as possible as we are trying to conceive. So far it hasn't worked out but we hope and wish that we conceive within this 28 day period cos its our last chance. If we hear the good news, we can delay the processing until the baby arrives and include the baby in the application too - so please pray for us


If you dont mind sharing, could you tell us what kind of proof are the expecting as additional proof for marriage?


----------



## Ssenthil

Hi,

I've applied for NSW SS.
I've sent all the relevant documents along with AUD $300/- as fees to...

Manager, Skilled Migration
NSW Trade & Investment
Level 47 MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

I've attached the following documents...

1. Application forms 1, 2, 3, and 4
2. IELTS test report form
3. ACS report form
4. Passport bio-page
5. Diploma transcripts and certificates
6. Degree transcripts and certificates
7. Employment references
8. Payslips
9. Bank statements
10. Bank Cheque for AUD $300/-.

I've sent it last week, and still i've not received communication from skilled immigration department.

I wanted to know, how long will it take for them to respond for the new application?

Please clarify my doubts.

Thanks and Regards,
Sundareswaran Senthilvel


----------



## brahmgupta

Gurpreethm said:


> Can u please share the thread name so that I can keep updated myself with it.....


which thread name you are seeking for ?


----------



## brahmgupta

Ssenthil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied for NSW SS.
> I've sent all the relevant documents along with AUD $300/- as fees to...
> 
> Manager, Skilled Migration
> NSW Trade & Investment
> Level 47 MLC Centre
> 19 Martin Place
> Sydney NSW 2000
> Australia
> 
> I've attached the following documents...
> 
> 1. Application forms 1, 2, 3, and 4
> 2. IELTS test report form
> 3. ACS report form
> 4. Passport bio-page
> 5. Diploma transcripts and certificates
> 6. Degree transcripts and certificates
> 7. Employment references
> 8. Payslips
> 9. Bank statements
> 10. Bank Cheque for AUD $300/-.
> 
> I've sent it last week, and still i've not received communication from skilled immigration department.
> 
> I wanted to know, how long will it take for them to respond for the new application?
> 
> Please clarify my doubts.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Sundareswaran Senthilvel


You are in wrong thread.. 
Post your queries to nsw-state-sponsorship-progress.


----------



## VVV

Congratz iSamurai and Michelle1980 on the grants! Enjoy!


----------



## joluwarrior

rajivp2008 said:


> If you dont mind sharing, could you tell us what kind of proof are the expecting as additional proof for marriage?


Here are some examples.

--> Evidence of sharing accommodation, for example, joint ownership of housing, joint residential leases, joint rental receipts, joint household expenses (eg. utilities accounts). Please note that where changes of address occurred during the relationship you should provide evidence of the applicants’ joint living arrangements for each address.

--> Evidence of joint financial commitments, for example, joint assets and liabilities, sharing of income, operation of joint bank accounts over a period of time.

--> Evidence of public recognition of the relationship, for example, invitations to and attendance at social events.


--> Evidence that the relationship has been declared to other government bodies or commercial or public institutions and authorities; and any evidence of their acceptance or recognition of the relationship.

--> The terms of will(s) if they exist. Please note that is not necessary to have wills drawn up solely for the purpose of satisfying this criterion.

--> Evidence of official and/or private correspondence addressed to you and your spouse or partner jointly or individually at your common address.

--> Evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural or other activities

--> Evidence of joint membership of organisations and/or groups.

--> Provision of statutory declarations from the applicants attesting to the genuine and continuing nature of the relationship and referring specifically to:
(a) where they have lived together and where they are currently living;
(b) a detailed description of the nature of the relationship, including social activities,
domestic arrangements, and any significant events which have occurred, and
(c) details of contact between the applicants during any time apart.
Please note: do not send large items such as albums or videos.


----------



## shabanasafa

VVV said:


> Hi Shabana.....I can imagine what you must be feeling. I think you need to bug your agent and ask him/her to request the status of the medicals...as people pay them such thumping amounts to get some service! In my case I applied by myself, hence I called DIAC and asked for the status of my medicals. The operator said it had been received and was OK. So, perhaps you can do that? How about writing a mail to the CO through the team 2 general mail address? You know the name of the CO right? So, just mention your situation and write a mail and ask for an update.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks VVV... will call up DIAC.... its just so frustrating as time passes


----------



## Ssenthil

brahmgupta said:


> You are in wrong thread..
> Post your queries to nsw-state-sponsorship-progress.


thanks, finally posted in the said thread.


----------



## Mathew26

I got My grant today around 10.45 AM IST. My journey was bit difficult. My Master of computer Application has been assessed as Master degree by ACS. So CO asked to reassess Master degree to bachelor or Bachelor degree(Bcom) assessed by VETASSESS in order to award point. I approached VETASSESS on Feb 21st. They have received my docs on March 5th and completed assessment on 13 th March. However VETASSESS assessed by Bcom as associate degree. Final decision was with CO and CO has awarded me 15 points for my Education. Yesterday got email from CO stating management has decided to award you 15 points for my education.Today Morning CO asked for School leaving certificate for myself and my wife.And After sending the docs, received grant in 4 hours. Very Happy Now. Thank you so much for everyone who has helped me and encouraged during my journey.Wish everyone a speedy grant.


----------



## joluwarrior

Mathew26 said:


> I got My grant today around 10.45 AM IST. My journey was bit difficult. My Master of computer Application has been assessed as Master degree by ACS. So CO asked to reassess Master degree to bachelor or Bachelor degree(Bcom) assessed by VETASSESS in order to award point. I approached VETASSESS on Feb 21st. They have received my docs on March 5th and completed assessment on 13 th March. However VETASSESS assessed by Bcom as associate degree. Final decision was with CO and CO has awarded me 15 points for my Education. Yesterday got email from CO stating management has decided to award you 15 points for my education.Today Morning CO asked for School leaving certificate for myself and my wife.And After sending the docs, received grant in 4 hours. Very Happy Now. Thank you so much for everyone who has helped me and encouraged during my journey.Wish everyone a speedy grant.


Congratulations !! :clap2:
Quite an intriguing case yours. But thumbs up for sticking to the chase.
All the best adn good luck mate


----------



## lightningmcqueen

Mathew26 said:


> I got My grant today around 10.45 AM IST. My journey was bit difficult. My Master of computer Application has been assessed as Master degree by ACS. So CO asked to reassess Master degree to bachelor or Bachelor degree(Bcom) assessed by VETASSESS in order to award point. I approached VETASSESS on Feb 21st. They have received my docs on March 5th and completed assessment on 13 th March. However VETASSESS assessed by Bcom as associate degree. Final decision was with CO and CO has awarded me 15 points for my Education. Yesterday got email from CO stating management has decided to award you 15 points for my education.Today Morning CO asked for School leaving certificate for myself and my wife.And After sending the docs, received grant in 4 hours. Very Happy Now. Thank you so much for everyone who has helped me and encouraged during my journey.Wish everyone a speedy grant.


Congrats! You've earned it, make a celebration! :clap2:


----------



## VolatileVortex

rajivp2008 said:


> If you dont mind sharing, could you tell us what kind of proof are the expecting as additional proof for marriage?


Joluwarrior has shared the options for "additional proof of marriage"..this is what I've received from DIAC too. 

My CO details are on my signature. I've one question - does anyone know if I can safely assume that since the CO has only asked about PCC, Meds and addtional proof of marriage it means that the REST of all documents are assessed and cleared? I cannot see any TRIM messages anywhere but it says "received" and the only documents that say "requested" are the ones mentioned above.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## VVV

Congratz Mathew26...All the best! Your story will be a sigh of relief for many who have this problem of only their Masters being assessed by ACS. Good Luck for the move!


----------



## Mathew26

VVV said:


> Congratz Mathew26...All the best! Your story will be a sigh of relief for many who have this problem of only their Masters being assessed by ACS. Good Luck for the move!



Thanks a lot VV. You have guided me to another thread when CO asked me to assess my bachelor degree. My CO was an Indian CO , and believe she was from my state.


----------



## sach_1213

michelle1980 said:


> Whoooo whoopp what my gangam style heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Golden News, Great news everyone we got our grant today 20th March after only submitting out form 80 yesterday!!!!, so exciting we have been waiting for this news for a life time, couldnt beleive my eyes this morning when we received the confirmation letter this morning. ref SK team 02 Adalaide.
> 
> Thank you all for all your support and its been great reading through the posts, wishing you all the grants really soon "today is National Happiness Day" !!
> 
> Lodged 21st January, CO 14th March (requesting form 80) sent 19th March,
> VISA GRANTED 20MARCH2013
> 
> SYDNEY here we come ..........................................................................



Congrats.... Time to celebrate


----------



## tenten

michelle1980 said:


> Whoooo whoopp what my gangam style heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Golden News, Great news everyone we got our grant today 20th March after only submitting out form 80 yesterday!!!!, so exciting we have been waiting for this news for a life time, couldnt beleive my eyes this morning when we received the confirmation letter this morning. ref SK team 02 Adalaide.
> 
> Thank you all for all your support and its been great reading through the posts, wishing you all the grants really soon "today is National Happiness Day" !!
> 
> Lodged 21st January, CO 14th March (requesting form 80) sent 19th March,
> VISA GRANTED 20MARCH2013
> 
> SYDNEY here we come ..........................................................................


Wow! Congratulations! Enjoy your day. Sydney beckons, all the best.


----------



## nercromaniac85

Badrika said:


> hi all,
> 
> Please someone explain this matter to me!!:confused2::confused2:
> 
> If I do my medicals today (provided the doc has uploaded them on the very same day)
> 
> when will be the CO able to view my medicals?


Hey..

It takes 2 days for the doctor to upload the info according to the doc. I just did my meds today.


----------



## nercromaniac85

Badrika said:


> No referral letters needed. You only need the TRN no and photographs of the applicants and their passports.


Second that!


----------



## nercromaniac85

berny1999 said:


> Hi guys, just got my Grant today!! amazing feeling


Congrats!!!:clap2:


----------



## VolatileVortex

I've a question - since the CO has only asked about PCC, Meds and addtional proof of marriage can I safely assume that it means that the REST of all documents are assessed and cleared? I cannot see any TRIM messages anywhere but it says "received" when I log in and the only documents that say "requested" at the moment are the ones that the CO requested (mentioned above).

Any ideas guys?


----------



## lightningmcqueen

VolatileVortex said:


> I've a question - since the CO has only asked about PCC, Meds and addtional proof of marriage can I safely assume that it means that the REST of all documents are assessed and cleared? I cannot see any TRIM messages anywhere but it says "received" when I log in and the only documents that say "requested" at the moment are the ones that the CO requested (mentioned above).
> 
> Any ideas guys?


Nope. Unless the CO has given us the GRANT, all other assumptions are futile. Our prayers and patience keep us hopeful though.


----------



## nercromaniac85

VolatileVortex said:


> I've a question - since the CO has only asked about PCC, Meds and addtional proof of marriage can I safely assume that it means that the REST of all documents are assessed and cleared? I cannot see any TRIM messages anywhere but it says "received" when I log in and the only documents that say "requested" at the moment are the ones that the CO requested (mentioned above).
> 
> Any ideas guys?


So does mine. Just the meds are in the requested state.


----------



## mirza_755

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi all - just got an email that I've been allocated a CO
> Initials - BD from Team 34
> He has requested for PCCs, Meds and additional proof of marriage.
> We have been delaying the meds and pcc as much as possible as we are trying to conceive. So far it hasn't worked out but we hope and wish that we conceive within this 28 day period cos its our last chance. If we hear the good news, we can delay the processing until the baby arrives and include the baby in the application too - so please pray for us


Hi, my CO is also BD from team 34. Welcome to same team same CO. However, he also requested same from me and I submitted it to him on 3rd march. Best of luck for your wishing....................Would be happy if you email me ...................


----------



## anandlitesh

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi all - just got an email that I've been allocated a CO
> Initials - BD from Team 34
> He has requested for PCCs, Meds and additional proof of marriage.
> We have been delaying the meds and pcc as much as possible as we are trying to conceive. So far it hasn't worked out but we hope and wish that we conceive within this 28 day period cos its our last chance. If we hear the good news, we can delay the processing until the baby arrives and include the baby in the application too - so please pray for us


Congrates Man...
Yesterday we were discussing for the CO & today you got the mail...

I have also applied on the 29th jan and Still Waitingggggggggggggggg............


----------



## kpriya

VVV said:


> Congratz Mathew26...All the best! Your story will be a sigh of relief for many who have this problem of only their Masters being assessed by ACS. Good Luck for the move!


Hi VVV & Mathew26,

In my case also, only Masters (MCA) is assessed by ACS. Do I also get a mail from co to ask me to assess my Bacelor. I really do not know what is the issue with Mathew26's. case. Any pointers will be appreciated.


----------



## ntgobinath

Got the grant few mins before...thanks for information and support provided in this forum.


----------



## imstaying

ntgobinath said:


> Got the grant few mins before...thanks for information and support provided in this forum.


congrats mate! that was relatively fast! :clap2::clap2: hopefully I'll get a CO soon and specially those who have been waiting since nov/dec.


----------



## winwin

any CO allocation news?


----------



## goldenage

hello folks...i have one question to all which seems to be very crazy to all..
I have friends & relatives around the globe..even colleagues too..some are in Australia..

Till now not even one person consider Aus as destination to live..though I see thousands are rushing to get PR for Aus including myself ..
Their answers to my question sometime jolts my inside and force me to think whether its really good move to go there? Considering I am US from last 5 years..have good job and will be applying for green card soon as my commitment from my employer..

please help me clearing my mind on this...I am so much confused and sometime even get worried..Why Australia? Will I get job in IT? I have 10 years of experience in IT..
WHat's your take on it?

please throw some light..


----------



## GermanNurse

goldenage said:


> hello folks...i have one question to all which seems to be very crazy to all..
> I have friends & relatives around the globe..even colleagues too..some are in Australia..
> 
> Till now not even one person consider Aus as destination to live..though I see thousands are rushing to get PR for Aus including myself ..
> Their answers to my question sometime jolts my inside and force me to think whether its really good move to go there? Considering I am US from last 5 years..have good job and will be applying for green card soon as my commitment from my employer..
> 
> please help me clearing my mind on this...I am so much confused and sometime even get worried..Why Australia? Will I get job in IT? I have 10 years of experience in IT..
> WHat's your take on it?
> 
> please throw some light..


Hey goldenage ... I guess in the end it is just you who can answer this question...
Maybe make a list ... pro and contra Australia / America ...
Do you´ve a stable environment in America? I mean friends and family? Have you ever been to Australia?
I lived in Australia for bit over a year and I fell in love with that country and my boyfriend  
Even that I´ve everything in Germany (a good job, Friends and my Family) I kind of don´t feel home here anymore ...
You should ask yourself this question. It´s always a big step to go to another country and start from scratch.
I hope you can make up your mind.
Hope this will help a bit.
Cheers, GermanNurse


----------



## goldenage

GermanNurse said:


> Hey goldenage ... I guess in the end it is just you who can answer this question...
> Maybe make a list ... pro and contra Australia / America ...
> Do you´ve a stable environment in America? I mean friends and family? Have you ever been to Australia?
> I lived in Australia for bit over a year and I fell in love with that country and my boyfriend
> Even that I´ve everything in Germany (a good job, Friends and my Family) I kind of don´t feel home here anymore ...
> You should ask yourself this question. It´s always a big step to go to another country and start from scratch.
> I hope you can make up your mind.
> Hope this will help a bit.
> Cheers, GermanNurse


Hello GermanNurse..this might be initial inertia and worry before doing something very big..
me and my wife spending lots of time in just discussing this everyday..nobody knows future and i am just hopeful it will turnout good for me and my family..
I see even folks from US/Canada/UK are applying for PR in Aus and I believe there is some reason for that...
i am just staying hopeful and waiting for my grant to happen..cheers
Goldenage..


----------



## aguyfrommelbourne

hey guys has anyone got their PR Granted today?????anyone from the GSM team 2 adelaide ????PLEASE SHARE


----------



## superm

ntgobinath said:


> Got the grant few mins before...thanks for information and support provided in this forum.


congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## winwin

I ve got the grant just now.... applied 25 january... Direct grant......no news from CO


----------



## civicblade

Good to know of grants happening today.. I hope mine happens today as well.


----------



## aguyfrommelbourne

congrats very lucky indeed!!!...which team was yours ????


----------



## winwin

aguyfrommelbourne said:


> congrats very lucky indeed!!!...which team was yours ????


Thank you very much....Team 2 Adelaide. Already attched relvent documents form 80


----------



## aguyfrommelbourne

team 2 ...is it the GSM TEAM 2 ????Sry mate to bother you,,,jus curious ,,i m hoping to hear from them soon too..thats y!!!


----------



## winwin

its alright. yep you are right GSM Team 2


----------



## aguyfrommelbourne

great ...thanks for the info...enjoy ur day !!!today is your day


----------



## aguyfrommelbourne

congratulations!!!!!! ...n hey what time around did you get ur grant ???n which team was it ..???


----------



## lightningmcqueen

winwin said:


> I ve got the grant just now.... applied 25 january... Direct grant......no news from CO


Congratulations!


----------



## winwin

Half an hour before. team 2 LC


----------



## anandlitesh

ntgobinath said:


> Got the grant few mins before...thanks for information and support provided in this forum.


Congrates dear............

Tym to Enjoy........:clap2::clap2:lane:lane:


----------



## Mathew26

kpriya said:


> Hi VVV & Mathew26,
> 
> In my case also, only Masters (MCA) is assessed by ACS. Do I also get a mail from co to ask me to assess my Bacelor. I really do not know what is the issue with Mathew26's. case. Any pointers will be appreciated.



Hi Kpriya,

It depends on CO. I saw in this forum, most of them do not have any issue with only master degree assessment. Its Co's decision,depends on document how many points to be awarded for your qualifications. In my case I had only 60 points including 15 points for my education.So CO asked me to spend another 16000 INR with VETASSESS. I suggest you not to worry and wait for CO's email. Any way even I did not get the positive assessment from VETASSESS. They have considered My Bcom as only 2 years degree(Associate Degree) in Australia. FInally CO has awarded me the 15 points for my education and grant in next day.

My CO was an Indian CO .


----------



## Shanki

tani said:


> I applied on 26th .. And yes seeing february guys getting grant I am also worried.. Have decided to call DIAC may be tomorrow ... Was assuming that atleast CO might have assigned but your update about not having assigned CO yet had worried me more


Guys...I had applied on Jan 5th and still no info abt my CO. I am trying to call the DIAC last couple of days but not able to reach them. 
So...wondering what to do.
Isn't there a mail id apart from that number?


----------



## LaFleur

Congratulations!!! I have just been assigned to the same CO as yours


----------



## monu11

Hi anyone having experience with team 34 brisbane?


----------



## sach_1213

winwin said:


> I ve got the grant just now.... applied 25 january... Direct grant......no news from CO


Congrats


----------



## tani

winwin said:


> I ve got the grant just now.... applied 25 january... Direct grant......no news from CO


Thats Great news...Congrats!!!


----------



## tani

Shanki said:


> Guys...I had applied on Jan 5th and still no info abt my CO. I am trying to call the DIAC last couple of days but not able to reach them.
> So...wondering what to do.
> Isn't there a mail id apart from that number?


No there is no email id to be contacted at to get infi about CO... I too tried contacting DIAC couple of times but disconnected after waiting for 10 min.


----------



## furionprophet

monu11 said:


> Hi anyone having experience with team 34 brisbane?


yep t.34


----------



## anandlitesh

tani said:


> No there is no email id to be contacted at to get infi about CO... I too tried contacting DIAC couple of times but disconnected after waiting for 10 min.


Hi Tani..

did u get any mail from CO...


----------



## tani

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Tani..
> 
> did u get any mail from CO...


No...not yet heard from CO..


----------



## findraj

Check my Signatture!!!

GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!


----------



## anandlitesh

findraj said:


> Check my Signatture!!!
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!


Congrates Raj.....................

I am the first one to wish u ..........


----------



## tani

findraj said:


> Check my Signatture!!!
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!


Congrats!!! Hope you are relieved now..


----------



## findraj

anandlitesh said:


> Congrates Raj.....................
> 
> I am the first one to wish u ..........


Thanx man, good luck to you, wish you a speedy grant


----------



## findraj

tani said:


> Congrats!!! Hope you are relieved now..


Hehe, sort of, Still hasnt sunk in yet, wifey is sleeping and doesnt know yet...

Thank you, and wish you a speedy grant Tani


----------



## mamunmaziz

winwin said:


> I ve got the grant just now.... applied 25 january... Direct grant......no news from CO


congrats buddy . U r lucky enough.


----------



## goldenage

findraj said:


> Thanx man, good luck to you, wish you a speedy grant


congrats raj...


----------



## findraj

goldenage said:


> congrats raj...


Thanks! Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## aguyfrommelbourne

findraj said:


> Check my Signatture!!!
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!


CONGRATS !!!hey which team wer u allocated to...................my patience is being tested...sighs!!!!btw did you receive it just now ????


----------



## sunil0780

still waiting for my final grant


----------



## findraj

aguyfrommelbourne said:


> CONGRATS !!!hey which team wer u allocated to...................my patience is being tested...sighs!!!!btw did you receive it just now ????


I received at 7:30 AM IST..Team 4


----------



## tenten

winwin said:


> I ve got the grant just now.... applied 25 january... Direct grant......no news from CO


Congratulations! Enjoy.


----------



## tenten

findraj said:


> Check my Signatture!!!
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!


Finally! Findraj finds the jar - the golden cookie jar. Dip your hands in and enjoy!


----------



## VVV

CONGRATZ findraj!!!! All the very very very very best!!!! Enjoy!!! Party party party!!!


----------



## VVV

Congratz winwin on the grant! Good Luck for the move!


----------



## parul kaushik

findraj said:


> Check my Signatture!!!
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!


Cograts Findraj.... finally ur wait is over ....njoi..celebrate.......

BTW when are u planning to move ?


----------



## parul kaushik

parul kaushik said:


> Cograts Findraj.... finally ur wait is over ....njoi..celebrate.......
> 
> BTW when are u planning to move ?



Guys i hv one more update for u ....... malaysian airlines have special discounted prices for few flights whr the fares are really really very cheap...... i paid 43450 for 2 adults and one infant for flight on may 15th.... so please check with ur travel agent before booking and keep checking their site for updates...i booked thru agent so was able to get this fare ...if u book urself same flight wud cost u around 48K for 2 adults and one infant....i booked delhi - sydney... so do keep checking if ur planning to book


----------



## civicblade

It is 4pm in Adelaide right now and I do not think that I will be getting my grant today. I'm going to chill out for the rest of the day wait for the good news that may come tomorrow.


----------



## Potturi

findraj said:


> Check my Signatture!!!
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!


Congratulations Raj !
Way to go...and wishing you only the best for your career in Australia.


----------



## tenten

civicblade said:


> It is 4pm in Adelaide right now and I do not think that I will be getting my grant today. I'm going to chill out for the rest of the day wait for the good news that may come tomorrow.


Just be patient - its just time that stands between you and your grant. You wrote the CO and informed him/her that you have paid the 2nd Installment right?


----------



## civicblade

Yes, I have emailed the online credit card payment receipt (via Australia Post) for VAC2 to my CO and have also uploaded the payment receipt to the eVisa. 

Time spent waiting for the grant is just so unbearably long.....



tenten said:


> Just be patient - its just time that stands between you and your grant. You wrote the CO and informed him/her that you have paid the 2nd Installment right?


----------



## tenten

civicblade said:


> Yes, I have emailed the online credit card payment receipt (via Australia Post) for VAC2 to my CO and have also uploaded the payment receipt to the eVisa.
> 
> Time spent waiting for the grant is just so unbearably long.....


When your CO gets the mail you will get the grant.

You lodged your application in January - that is not too long ago is it? Anyway, I believe the wait is stretched when one does not know what DIAC / CO is upto. Those quiet periods, where there is no communication or updates make it unbearable.

I also lodged mid Jan and am still waiting. I got to know that my former employer (over 8 yrs ago) was called by Aus embassy officials yesterday. So I am relaxed, knowing that there is some activity going on, my CO is still busy with verification.


----------



## superm

winwin said:


> I ve got the grant just now.... applied 25 january... Direct grant......no news from CO


WOW .. that was way too FAAAAAAST for 189 and offshore!
Congrats!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm

findraj said:


> Check my Signatture!!!
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!


Congrats man.. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Kudos man.. ! Worth the wait?

When and where will you land?


----------



## imstaying

Lotsa Grants! Congratulations To Everyone! May Your Life In Australia Be Fruitful And Full Of Hapiness! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## expa2020a

I would be VERY very careful in making the decision.

Take a look at some these threads and see what kind of challenges people are facing in finding a job-
Locals:
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=2072127

expats :
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/130263-finding-hard-get-job-oz.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/45683-how-difficult-get-job-australia.html

Not saying that people are not getting jobs, but its not walk in the park.






goldenage said:


> hello folks...i have one question to all which seems to be very crazy to all..
> I have friends & relatives around the globe..even colleagues too..some are in Australia..
> 
> Till now not even one person consider Aus as destination to live..though I see thousands are rushing to get PR for Aus including myself ..
> Their answers to my question sometime jolts my inside and force me to think whether its really good move to go there? Considering I am US from last 5 years..have good job and will be applying for green card soon as my commitment from my employer..
> 
> please help me clearing my mind on this...I am so much confused and sometime even get worried..Why Australia? Will I get job in IT? I have 10 years of experience in IT..
> WHat's your take on it?
> 
> please throw some light..


----------



## findraj

superm said:


> Congrats man.. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Kudos man.. ! Worth the wait?
> 
> When and where will you land?


Somewhere in May End..Sydney

Thanks Super, and yes definitely worth the wait lane:lane:lane:


----------



## AnkitPune

findraj said:


> Check my Signatture!!!
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!


Heartiest Congratulations!!! Have a blast...party hard 
Forget everything today & only celebrate.
Cheers!

This message applies to all others also who got a grant today!


----------



## mirza_755

monu11 said:


> Hi anyone having experience with team 34 brisbane?


We following people are from Team 34

Mirza_755
VolatileVortex
Danpid
Tenten
rana_abhijit
Abdulazeem
DeeDee
Tschaudry
aussie456

What about you ? What is your lodge date, CO name, CO assignment date ?


----------



## winwin

superm said:


> WOW .. that was way too FAAAAAAST for 189 and offshore!
> Congrats!:clap2::clap2:


Thanks but I am on shore applicant


----------



## aguyfrommelbourne

just got our PR granted ....thank you EVERYONE for ur posts ...it helped a lot..i m over the moon now...hope u all get it soon too...love !!!!


----------



## findraj

tenten said:


> Finally! Findraj finds the jar - the golden cookie jar. Dip your hands in and enjoy!


Yay! thanks and wsh you a speedy grant


----------



## VVV

aguyfrommelbourne said:


> just got our PR granted ....thank you EVERYONE for ur posts ...it helped a lot..i m over the moon now...hope u all get it soon too...love !!!!


Congratz!!! All the very best!!!lane:lane:lane:


----------



## superm

ohh.. missed that. 
anyways congrrats!


----------



## findraj

VVV said:


> CONGRATZ findraj!!!! All the very very very very best!!!! Enjoy!!! Party party party!!!


Thx VVV


----------



## findraj

aguyfrommelbourne said:


> just got our PR granted ....thank you EVERYONE for ur posts ...it helped a lot..i m over the moon now...hope u all get it soon too...love !!!!


Congrats man!!!


----------



## findraj

parul kaushik said:


> Cograts Findraj.... finally ur wait is over ....njoi..celebrate.......
> 
> BTW when are u planning to move ?


May End mostly to Syndey 

Thanks Parul!!


----------



## findraj

parul kaushik said:


> Guys i hv one more update for u ....... malaysian airlines have special discounted prices for few flights whr the fares are really really very cheap...... i paid 43450 for 2 adults and one infant for flight on may 15th.... so please check with ur travel agent before booking and keep checking their site for updates...i booked thru agent so was able to get this fare ...if u book urself same flight wud cost u around 48K for 2 adults and one infant....i booked delhi - sydney... so do keep checking if ur planning to book


I am surely gonna do the same


----------



## findraj

Potturi said:


> Congratulations Raj !
> Way to go...and wishing you only the best for your career in Australia.


Thanks for your wishes!! Good Luck to you!


----------



## findraj

winwin said:


> I ve got the grant just now.... applied 25 january... Direct grant......no news from CO


Congratulations dude! Good Luck ahead


----------



## tenten

aguyfrommelbourne said:


> just got our PR granted ....thank you EVERYONE for ur posts ...it helped a lot..i m over the moon now...hope u all get it soon too...love !!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## findraj

AnkitPune said:


> Heartiest Congratulations!!! Have a blast...party hard
> Forget everything today & only celebrate.
> Cheers!
> 
> This message applies to all others also who got a grant today!


Hey man, whats up!!

Thanks, took a bit long but worth the wait


----------



## haryk

Hi Friends,

I have uploaded all my documents individually (ex: payslip for april,may...) . So, while uploading my files limit exceeded and I was unable to upload my recent working company payslips. Now, I cannot upload PCC certificate also. Should I wait till CO asks for my PCC certificate ? I am also adding my spouse and kid too.. Can I upload PCC report for my wife , with out uploading my PCC ?


----------



## Jackson78

findraj said:


> Check my Signatture!!!
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!



Heartiest Congratulations to you !!!.


----------



## GermanNurse

goldenage said:


> Hello GermanNurse..this might be initial inertia and worry before doing something very big..
> me and my wife spending lots of time in just discussing this everyday..nobody knows future and i am just hopeful it will turnout good for me and my family..
> I see even folks from US/Canada/UK are applying for PR in Aus and I believe there is some reason for that...
> i am just staying hopeful and waiting for my grant to happen..cheers
> Goldenage..


Of course... I think it is normal to have "second thoughts" before such a huge step. Good luck for you and your wife


----------



## vovon

Getting impatient, CO not allocated yet. I guess it will take complete 10 weeks to happen.


----------



## GermanNurse

Congrats to everyone who got Grant today  Happy for you guys ... Hopefully I´ll get the golden mail soon, too ....


----------



## civicblade

I am keeping my eyes open (translate to sleepless nights) for the grant letter in my inbox.


----------



## GermanNurse

civicblade said:


> I am keeping my eyes open (translate to sleepless nights) for the grant letter in my inbox.


haha we can play that game together ... it´s killing me ... I guess I´m gratefull that I´ve to go to work later ... a busy shift in the hospital will keep my mind busy


----------



## findraj

civicblade said:


> I am keeping my eyes open (translate to sleepless nights) for the grant letter in my inbox.



Civic, you need to wait for atleast 1 working week, it seems thats the standard reponse time after all documents are provided.


Raj


----------



## findraj

Jackson78 said:


> Heartiest Congratulations to you !!!.



Thanks Man


----------



## GermanNurse

findraj said:


> Civic, you need to wait for atleast 1 working week, it seems thats the standard reponse time after all documents are provided.
> 
> 
> Raj


One week? That would be tomorrow for me  lets see what´s happening


----------



## abdulazeem

tenten said:


> When your CO gets the mail you will get the grant.
> 
> You lodged your application in January - that is not too long ago is it? Anyway, I believe the wait is stretched when one does not know what DIAC / CO is upto. Those quiet periods, where there is no communication or updates make it unbearable.
> 
> I also lodged mid Jan and am still waiting. I got to know that my former employer (over 8 yrs ago) was called by Aus embassy officials yesterday. So I am relaxed, knowing that there is some activity going on, my CO is still busy with verification.


Did they ring HR or referee


----------



## findraj

GermanNurse said:


> One week? That would be tomorrow for me  lets see what´s happening


They say its normal response time is 7-10 working days...


----------



## Sama0310

findraj said:


> Check my Signatture!!!
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!


Congratulations Raj!! The Most awaited grant on this forum has finally come


----------



## Immiseek

GermanNurse said:


> haha we can play that game together ... it´s killing me ... I guess I´m gratefull that I´ve to go to work later ... a busy shift in the hospital will keep my mind busy


I hope you don't mess up with your patients after sleepless nights
I'm praying for them


----------



## Immiseek

findraj said:


> They say its normal response time is 7-10 working days...


I'm also having some delays in PCC, may be a similar case as yours. Though CO asked for it on 15/03, the process is going to take 2 more weeks and then add 7-10 working days. So another month, I guess, for me


----------



## findraj

Sama0310 said:


> Congratulations Raj!! The Most awaited grant on this forum has finally come


Im humbled Ma'am , thank you.


----------



## sukhnav

findraj said:


> Check my Signatture!!!
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!


Hey Dear Raj,

Congrats for your grant, Wish u all the best for the future....

Regards,


----------



## seny005

Dear Members,


Firstly thanks to forum members for their enormous contributions. I visited the forum to in search of right Agent however after going through it, I have changed my idea and entrusted enough confidence to file on my own.

Comes to my case.

I have 9 Years' experience in IT Network, System and Security domain, My roles and responsibilities satisfy two of the code specified in in SOL schedule. 

Note:
For my Age and Education I am getting 45 Points.
I am planning for Melbourne


1, 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer 

+ve: For ACS assessment on code 263111 I can claim 9 years of total experience.
+ve: I can claim 15 Points for Overseas experience.
+ve: It is listed in SOL schedule 1 thus I need not wait for SS approval.
+ve: I can apply with my Present IELTS score of overall 7 and 6.5 to 8 in each band.


-ve: From forum posts I learened that Victoria rejecting 263111 applicant for SS.
-ve: Most of the applicants applying for the same code.

2, 135112 ICT Project Manager

-ve: For ACS assessment on code 135112 I Can claim 5 Years of Experience with my present job role and responsibilities
-ve: It is in SOL Schedule 2, thus I need to apply for SS with 7 in each band of IELTS.
+ve: Code choosed by less number of applicants, thus have higher chances of getting selected for SS.


On seeing Pros and Cons, I almost inclined to go for 263111. However I need members view on the below
1, Am I missing something ?
2, Is my understanding correct?
3,Suggestion to which I should go for (263111 or 135112) ?
4, Which has high possibility of granting Visa ?


Thanks.


----------



## findraj

sukhnav said:


> Hey Dear Raj,
> 
> Congrats for your grant, Wish u all the best for the future....
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Sukhnav, hope your meds get cleared soon, wish you a speedy grant


----------



## antonyvkj

findraj said:


> Check my Signatture!!!
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!


Congrats Raj!!! hope you are relieved now 
So when are you planning to fly.

Rgds, Antony


----------



## scorpio9

*Golden Email*

Dear Expats,

Finalllyyyyyyyy I got the GOLDEN EMAIL in my Inbox couple of hours before. :clap2::clap2:

To my surprise, I didn't know when CO was allocated. Directly got the grant letter.

Finally the wait has come to an end
Finally my journey has found the destination
Finally I opened my eyes, and realised....
my dream come true...!!!
Which was not possible, without the help of..
each one of you...>>>

Thanks a ton dear expats. :cheer2::cheer2:

 Oz


----------



## zakisaleem18

Hi Forumates!!!

Yupiiee... came to know today that my wife's medicals are referred and was informed that even the smallest doubt or abnormality they identify in the Chest XRay report gets an Auto B graded report when the panel doctors upload, which in turn will be directed to MOC for their decision. To add the MOC might ask us to undergo Further tests if needed.

In any case, I am happy about the timely response I get from my Case officer (RL, Team 2 Adelaide) and the last response I got was:

"Thank you for your email. A health assessment referred to MOC takes about 8 weeks to assess. They will contact you if further information is required. I do not see the progress of the health case only the outcome."

This means,

1) I will have to relax and wait till 4 months. 
2) My wife might be told to take further tests
3) The CO will handle health case only if its Finalized or any other outcome.
4) I will have to stare at my wife's boring medical link and "Requested" Status in my TRN account till it gets finalized. 

The above points might help answer people who have their meds referred. The signs/cues to know the above is "CO requesting or the link appearing even after the Panel Doctor has uploaded them and of course the delay". 

As per my knowledge my wife's report was referred on 12th or 13th March 2013. At least one of us has Finalized medical report. I noticed the status change at different stages when the reports are finalized in the evisa TRN account.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## Potturi

Hey Scorpio9,

Congratulations !
Way to go !
Good luck for your future moves.

If a CO got allocated to you , I am guessing CO allocation to me is just around the corner. Wish me Luck and Keep in touch. 

Cheers,
Potturi




scorpio9 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyy I got the GOLDEN EMAIL in my Inbox couple of hours before. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> To my surprise, I didn't know when CO was allocated. Directly got the grant letter.
> 
> Finally the wait has come to an end
> Finally my journey has found the destination
> Finally I opened my eyes, and realised....
> my dream come true...!!!
> Which was not possible, without the help of..
> each one of you...>>>
> 
> Thanks a ton dear expats. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Oz


----------



## superm

scorpio9 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyy I got the GOLDEN EMAIL in my Inbox couple of hours before. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> To my surprise, I didn't know when CO was allocated. Directly got the grant letter.
> 
> Finally the wait has come to an end
> Finally my journey has found the destination
> Finally I opened my eyes, and realised....
> my dream come true...!!!
> Which was not possible, without the help of..
> each one of you...>>>
> 
> Thanks a ton dear expats. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Oz



Congrats man! :clap2::clap2:

Party.. lane:


----------



## scorpio9

Potturi said:


> Hey Scorpio9,
> 
> Congratulations !
> Way to go !
> Good luck for your future moves.
> 
> If a CO got allocated to you , I am guessing CO allocation to me is just around the corner. Wish me Luck and Keep in touch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Potturi


Dear Potturi,

Thanks a lot dear. Yes, indeed I was still hoping that mine goanna take some time, since, Jan last week applicants were on the roll. But, luckily I got it. 

All the best for your Grant, and am damn sure you goanna hit it this week or the next by max. I am going to send you PM with other details.

Rock on...!!!


----------



## scorpio9

superm said:


> Congrats man! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Party.. lane:


Thanks a lot Superm. 

Above all, your blog rocks. Its helping many people.


----------



## the_nuke

Hey guys!

GOT MY GRANT TODAY!!!!!! STILL ON CLOUD NINE!!! THE WAIT WAS WORTH IT    

Congrats to those who've got their grants today ...and for those waiting - yours is on the way 

I would like to thank each and one of you for your help in this forum! Keep up the good job!

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## sach_1213

parul kaushik said:


> Guys i hv one more update for u ....... malaysian airlines have special discounted prices for few flights whr the fares are really really very cheap...... i paid 43450 for 2 adults and one infant for flight on may 15th.... so please check with ur travel agent before booking and keep checking their site for updates...i booked thru agent so was able to get this fare ...if u book urself same flight wud cost u around 48K for 2 adults and one infant....i booked delhi - sydney... so do keep checking if ur planning to book


Hi parul... Ya these r special fares by malaysian airlines.... I booked 3 adults 1 infant for 68 k for delhi to perth for same date as its urs... See u on flight man.... Myself sachin


----------



## sach_1213

aguyfrommelbourne said:


> just got our PR granted ....thank you EVERYONE for ur posts ...it helped a lot..i m over the moon now...hope u all get it soon too...love !!!!


Congrats man


----------



## sach_1213

the_nuke said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY!!!!!! STILL ON CLOUD NINE!!! THE WAIT WAS WORTH IT
> 
> Congrats to those who've got their grants today ...and for those waiting - yours is on the way
> 
> I would like to thank each and one of you for your help in this forum! Keep up the good job!
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad



Congrats


----------



## VVV

scorpio9 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyy I got the GOLDEN EMAIL in my Inbox couple of hours before. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> To my surprise, I didn't know when CO was allocated. Directly got the grant letter.
> 
> Finally the wait has come to an end
> Finally my journey has found the destination
> Finally I opened my eyes, and realised....
> my dream come true...!!!
> Which was not possible, without the help of..
> each one of you...>>>
> 
> Thanks a ton dear expats. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Oz


Congratz!! All the very best!!!! lane:lane:


----------



## VVV

the_nuke said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY!!!!!! STILL ON CLOUD NINE!!! THE WAIT WAS WORTH IT
> 
> Congrats to those who've got their grants today ...and for those waiting - yours is on the way
> 
> I would like to thank each and one of you for your help in this forum! Keep up the good job!
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


Congratz and all the best!! lane:lane:


----------



## outlander

findraj said:


> Check my Signatture!!!
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!


Congrats buddy..All the best for your move


----------



## GermanNurse

Immiseek said:


> I hope you don't mess up with your patients after sleepless nights
> I'm praying for them


haha no worries ... it´s not that bad.


----------



## GermanNurse

the_nuke said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> GOT MY GRANT TODAY!!!!!! STILL ON CLOUD NINE!!! THE WAIT WAS WORTH IT
> 
> Congrats to those who've got their grants today ...and for those waiting - yours is on the way
> 
> I would like to thank each and one of you for your help in this forum! Keep up the good job!
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - Waiting. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


Coooooongraaaaats !!!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Jaik2012

Gurpreethm said:


> Can u please share the thread name so that I can keep updated myself with it.....


Which thread are you referring to?


----------



## rana_abhijit

mirza_755 said:


> We following people are from Team 34
> 
> Mirza_755
> VolatileVortex
> Danpid
> Tenten
> rana_abhijit
> Abdulazeem
> DeeDee
> Tschaudry
> aussie456
> 
> What about you ? What is your lodge date, CO name, CO assignment date
> 
> ?




Hi any news from T34??


----------



## joluwarrior

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi any news from T34??


That's a huge list. T34 seems to be :juggle: 

I think DeeDee is already off the hook.


----------



## anandlitesh

Hi Guys...

Finally got the mail from the CO..Team 2 Adelaide.. CO Initials are RL.....

Asked for the Salary Slips or bank statement of last 9 years & form 80 for the main & secondary applicant only............


----------



## tenten

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> Finally got the mail from the CO..Team 2 Adelaide.. CO Initials are RL.....
> 
> Asked for the Salary Slips or bank statement of last 9 years & form 80 for the main & secondary applicant only............


Good news. Get the requested documents back to the Co and join us in the waiting lounge.


----------



## joluwarrior

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> Finally got the mail from the CO..Team 2 Adelaide.. CO Initials are RL.....
> 
> Asked for the Salary Slips or bank statement of last 9 years & form 80 for the main & secondary applicant only............


Congrats !!
Bank statement for 9 years sounds daunting !!!


----------



## anandlitesh

joluwarrior said:


> Congrats !!
> Bank statement for 9 years sounds daunting !!!


Yes they want to check the salary transaction in my bank account..

Just started to arrange them & will try to send them by monday......

Lets wait in the waiting Lounge as said by tenten...


----------



## avinash.rao

Even mine is allocated to Team 34 and my status is below.

ANZSCO CODE-263111:5 Nov 2012 | IELTS:L8.5,S8,W7.5,R7.5 | EOI Invitation Date:17 Dec 2012 | Visa Type: Subclass 189 – Permanent Resident | Visa Application submitted date: 07 January 2013 | CO assigned: 27th Feb 2013 | Medicals done on 5th March 2013 | Requested details sent to CO on 6th March, 2013 | Grant: :ranger: 



rana_abhijit said:


> Hi any news from T34??


----------



## the_nuke

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats


Thanks buddy!

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - 21st Mar. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## the_nuke

VVV said:


> Congratz!! All the very best!!!! lane:lane:


Thanks VVV, it was worth the wait...

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - 21st Mar. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## the_nuke

GermanNurse said:


> Coooooongraaaaats !!!!! :clap2::clap2:


Thanks.......hope you get yours soon too 

IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - 21st Mar. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


----------



## AnneChristina

findraj said:


> Check my Signatture!!!
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!


Congratulations Findraj :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina

scorpio9 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyy I got the GOLDEN EMAIL in my Inbox couple of hours before. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> To my surprise, I didn't know when CO was allocated. Directly got the grant letter.
> 
> Finally the wait has come to an end
> Finally my journey has found the destination
> Finally I opened my eyes, and realised....
> my dream come true...!!!
> Which was not possible, without the help of..
> each one of you...>>>
> 
> Thanks a ton dear expats. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Oz


Many congratulations scorpio.
Enjoy living your dream


----------



## aussiehunter

Congrats to all who received the Grant today...

For others like me all we can do is pray for everyone to get a speedy grants...

The Golden moment isn't far away  

Cheers Guys !!!


----------



## bots123

Guys I lodged my application for 189 on November 22 2012, did paper based meds that were referred on the 21s of January 2013, it's 2months of waiting now, does anybody know which month the hoc is working on for paper based meds, or has anybody checked the hoc on that,


----------



## joluwarrior

bots123 said:


> Guys I lodged my application for 189 on November 22 2012, did paper based meds that were referred on the 21s of January 2013, it's 2months of waiting now, does anybody know which month the hoc is working on for paper based meds, or has anybody checked the hoc on that,


This thread may help you.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/104286-merged-medicals-questions.html

Check it out.


----------



## tenten

bots123 said:


> Guys I lodged my application for 189 on November 22 2012, did paper based meds that were referred on the 21s of January 2013, it's 2months of waiting now, does anybody know which month the hoc is working on for paper based meds, or has anybody checked the hoc on that,


Saw a post today saying someone got response from their CO that paper based medical from Jan had started to be processed - cannot confirm if that is true.


----------



## GermanNurse

the_nuke said:


> Thanks.......hope you get yours soon too
> 
> IELTS (9) | EOI 189 (70) - 17 dec | ACK - 17 Dec | Lodged - 20 Dec | CO - 14 Feb | Grant - 21st Mar. Sent from ForumRunner using my iPad


So do I


----------



## msrama

Hello Everyone,

I have submitted my application for 189 visa on 4th March 2013. Applied for PCC and have booked an appointment for medicals next week. 

My question is how long does it take for everyone to get the PCC done from Australia. (Australian Federal Police). 

I have done with Indian PCC and my husband got the AUS PCC, very next week he applied. 

Does anyone experienced these waiting times for AUS PCC??


----------



## AnneChristina

msrama said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have submitted my application for 189 visa on 4th March 2013. Applied for PCC and have booked an appointment for medicals next week.
> 
> My question is how long does it take for everyone to get the PCC done from Australia. (Australian Federal Police).
> 
> I have done with Indian PCC and my husband got the AUS PCC, very next week he applied.
> 
> Does anyone experienced these waiting times for AUS PCC??


I got mine in less than a week (send within Australia)


----------



## msrama

AnneChristina said:


> I got mine in less than a week (send within Australia)



Thanks for your reply. Thats what I am worried, why it is taking so long for me. 
I also submitted within Australia.


----------



## civicblade

I woke up this morning to a very pleasant email from Team 6 Adelaide..... my family's PR visa was granted!!!

Good luck to all waiting for the visa grant. It was a smooth and quick journey for me.


----------



## msrama

civicblade said:


> I woke up this morning to a very pleasant email from Team 6 Adelaide..... my family's PR visa was granted!!!
> 
> Good luck to all waiting for the visa grant. It was a smooth and quick journey for me.


Congratulations.. :clap2:


----------



## tani

Hey Hi,

I need to know one thing the GSM team who grant bridging visa and the team who grant the PR are same?
As I can see my bridging visa grant (which I got after 4 days of lodgment) is from GSM adelaide team 11, does that mean they are the CO for me?


----------



## vovon

civicblade said:


> I woke up this morning to a very pleasant email from Team 6 Adelaide..... my family's PR visa was granted!!!
> 
> Good luck to all waiting for the visa grant. It was a smooth and quick journey for me.


Congratulations for the pr as well as the job!


----------



## AnneChristina

msrama said:


> Thanks for your reply. Thats what I am worried, why it is taking so long for me.
> I also submitted within Australia.


When have you applied for yours? I would give it 2 - 3 weeks and then maybe give them a call?!


----------



## AnneChristina

civicblade said:


> I woke up this morning to a very pleasant email from Team 6 Adelaide..... my family's PR visa was granted!!!
> 
> Good luck to all waiting for the visa grant. It was a smooth and quick journey for me.


Congratulations! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm

civicblade said:


> I woke up this morning to a very pleasant email from Team 6 Adelaide..... my family's PR visa was granted!!!
> 
> Good luck to all waiting for the visa grant. It was a smooth and quick journey for me.


Congrats dude..


----------



## Helloss

Hi All

Will the assigning of CO depend on our points ? Or is it purely based on time of lodgement of application?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## sach_1213

civicblade said:


> I woke up this morning to a very pleasant email from Team 6 Adelaide..... my family's PR visa was granted!!!
> 
> Good luck to all waiting for the visa grant. It was a smooth and quick journey for me.


Congrats.....


----------



## joluwarrior

civicblade said:


> I woke up this morning to a very pleasant email from Team 6 Adelaide..... my family's PR visa was granted!!!
> 
> Good luck to all waiting for the visa grant. It was a smooth and quick journey for me.


Wonderful news buddy :clap2: :clap2:
Congratulations and good luck for the move


----------



## findraj

civicblade said:


> I woke up this morning to a very pleasant email from Team 6 Adelaide..... my family's PR visa was granted!!!
> 
> Good luck to all waiting for the visa grant. It was a smooth and quick journey for me.


Congrats, patience for only 50 hours was needed lol..


----------



## GermanNurse

Hey Folks ...

It´s finally the day for me, too!
I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
So happy right now.
I want to thank all of you!! This forum is such a huge help 
THANK YOU THANK YOU 
I´m so happy right now ... tears of joy in my eyes


----------



## shabanasafa

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> So happy right now.
> I want to thank all of you!! This forum is such a huge help
> THANK YOU THANK YOU
> I´m so happy right now ... tears of joy in my eyes


Congrats !!!!


----------



## seny005

seny005 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> 
> Firstly thanks to forum members for their enormous contributions. I visited the forum to in search of right Agent however after going through it, I have changed my idea and entrusted enough confidence to file on my own.
> 
> Comes to my case.
> 
> I have 9 Years' experience in IT Network, System and Security domain, My roles and responsibilities satisfy two of the code specified in in SOL schedule.
> 
> Note:
> For my Age and Education I am getting 45 Points.
> I am planning for Melbourne
> 
> 
> 1, 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 
> +ve: For ACS assessment on code 263111 I can claim 9 years of total experience.
> +ve: I can claim 15 Points for Overseas experience.
> +ve: It is listed in SOL schedule 1 thus I need not wait for SS approval.
> +ve: I can apply with my Present IELTS score of overall 7 and 6.5 to 8 in each band.
> 
> 
> -ve: From forum posts I learened that Victoria rejecting 263111 applicant for SS.
> -ve: Most of the applicants applying for the same code.
> 
> 2, 135112 ICT Project Manager
> 
> -ve: For ACS assessment on code 135112 I Can claim 5 Years of Experience with my present job role and responsibilities
> -ve: It is in SOL Schedule 2, thus I need to apply for SS with 7 in each band of IELTS.
> +ve: Code choosed by less number of applicants, thus have higher chances of getting selected for SS.
> 
> 
> On seeing Pros and Cons, I almost inclined to go for 263111. However I need members view on the below
> 1, Am I missing something ?
> 2, Is my understanding correct?
> 3,Suggestion to which I should go for (263111 or 135112) ?
> 4, Which has high possibility of granting Visa ?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Can someone answer my query?


----------



## AnneChristina

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> So happy right now.
> I want to thank all of you!! This forum is such a huge help
> THANK YOU THANK YOU
> I´m so happy right now ... tears of joy in my eyes


Many congratulations! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ssenthil

seny005 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> 
> Firstly thanks to forum members for their enormous contributions. I visited the forum to in search of right Agent however after going through it, I have changed my idea and entrusted enough confidence to file on my own.
> 
> Comes to my case.
> 
> I have 9 Years' experience in IT Network, System and Security domain, My roles and responsibilities satisfy two of the code specified in in SOL schedule.
> 
> Note:
> For my Age and Education I am getting 45 Points.
> I am planning for Melbourne
> 
> 
> 1, 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 
> +ve: For ACS assessment on code 263111 I can claim 9 years of total experience.
> +ve: I can claim 15 Points for Overseas experience.
> +ve: It is listed in SOL schedule 1 thus I need not wait for SS approval.
> +ve: I can apply with my Present IELTS score of overall 7 and 6.5 to 8 in each band.
> 
> 
> -ve: From forum posts I learened that Victoria rejecting 263111 applicant for SS.
> -ve: Most of the applicants applying for the same code.
> 
> 2, 135112 ICT Project Manager
> 
> -ve: For ACS assessment on code 135112 I Can claim 5 Years of Experience with my present job role and responsibilities
> -ve: It is in SOL Schedule 2, thus I need to apply for SS with 7 in each band of IELTS.
> +ve: Code choosed by less number of applicants, thus have higher chances of getting selected for SS.
> 
> 
> On seeing Pros and Cons, I almost inclined to go for 263111. However I need members view on the below
> 1, Am I missing something ?
> 2, Is my understanding correct?
> 3,Suggestion to which I should go for (263111 or 135112) ?
> 4, Which has high possibility of granting Visa ?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Why can't you apply for NSW.
NSW state is the one which accepts most of the disciplines, unlike victoria.
NSW has Sydney, where the opportunities are wide open
IELTS requirement is only 6


----------



## iwantanewlife

Hi all, it sếm that today is a working day of team 6. We also got the golden mail this morning. We have been waiting for 4 months for our med finalised. I would like to thank all expat members here who gave us usefull advices and wish the others a quick grant. Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina

Helloss said:


> Hi All
> 
> Will the assigning of CO depend on our points ? Or is it purely based on time of lodgement of application?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Some people do wait longer than others, but nobody really knows what's the determining factor. It may to some degree depend on the docs that you uploaded ahead of time, and onshore applicants seem to be processed quicker than offshore applicants, but the points do not seem to have an impact.


----------



## AnneChristina

iwantanewlife said:


> Hi all, it sếm that today is a working day of team 6. We also got the golden mail this morning. We have been waiting for 4 months for our med finalised. I would like to thank all expat members here who gave us usefull advices and wish the others a quick grant. Cheers!


Many congratulations! Glad it finally worked out!


----------



## civicblade

Congratulations to everyone who got the grant today (myself included)! Now you think you have cleared the toughest hurdle.. I think not, the toughest hurdle is the relocation and settling in after getting the grant. 

Even if it is tough, hang in there and enjoy the new life.


----------



## joluwarrior

iwantanewlife said:


> Hi all, it sếm that today is a working day of team 6. We also got the golden mail this morning. We have been waiting for 4 months for our med finalised. I would like to thank all expat members here who gave us usefull advices and wish the others a quick grant. Cheers!


Nice to see somebody with referred meds come through 
Congratulations mate. Your patience has been duly rewarded. Bask in the glory !!


----------



## ils2_fly

civicblade said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got the grant today (myself included)! Now you think you have cleared the toughest hurdle.. I think not, the toughest hurdle is the relocation and settling in after getting the grant.
> 
> Even if it is tough, hang in there and enjoy the new life.


Nothing is tough if you are determined, confident and focused to overcome it. You have already proved yourself. So go ahead and congrats on your success!


----------



## VVV

Congratulations to Civicblade, the nuke, GermanNurse, iwantanewlife and scorpio9 on the grants!!! All the very best!


----------



## zakisaleem18

hi Forumates

Really nice to log in and see a good amount of PR grants. Would like to congratulate them personally through this forum. And Cheers. Very Elated by the fact that medical referred cases are also granted within 4 months. Still i consider this to be pretty quick. All the Best for all who are expecting their Dream Grant today and the coming days.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## sukhnav

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> So happy right now.
> I want to thank all of you!! This forum is such a huge help
> THANK YOU THANK YOU
> I´m so happy right now ... tears of joy in my eyes


Hi Dear,
I think you have congratulate everyone who got their grants in recent past and see now its ur turn. Many many congrats for your dream mail and wish u all the best.... 
Regards,


----------



## rana_abhijit

Congrats to every one who got grant today !!

Does any one get grant from T34? I applied on 7th January, CO assigned 6th March, required documents sent on 7th March, waiting for last 16 days and no answer from T 34, co initial BK


----------



## tenten

civicblade said:


> I woke up this morning to a very pleasant email from Team 6 Adelaide..... my family's PR visa was granted!!!
> 
> Good luck to all waiting for the visa grant. It was a smooth and quick journey for me.


Congratulations!


----------



## tenten

rana_abhijit said:


> Congrats to every one who got grant today !!
> 
> Does any one get grant from T34? I applied on 7th January, CO assigned 6th March, required documents sent on 7th March, waiting for last 16 days and no answer from T 34, co initial BK


The grants will come. Hang in there. I've been waiting since 4th of March - same team.


----------



## abdulazeem

tenten said:


> The grants will come. Hang in there. I've been waiting since 4th of March - same team.


Also me in the waiting list T34


----------



## jaiswal.neha

abdulazeem said:


> Also me in the waiting list T34


Me too waiting ---- Team 34 JC


----------



## abdulazeem

jaiswal.neha said:


> Me too waiting ---- Team 34 JC


Neha, can you please share ur CO allocation date


----------



## jaiswal.neha

abdulazeem said:


> Neha, can you please share ur CO allocation date


CO allocated on 26th Feb 2013


----------



## abdulazeem

jaiswal.neha said:


> CO allocated on 26th Feb 2013


Did you receive any email from CO for work reference verification

I did and i think most of the T34 or all applicants from T34 is going through standard protocol of DIAC


----------



## devandroid

jaiswal.neha said:


> Me too waiting ---- Team 34 JC



Same CO (March 6 )


----------



## tenten

abdulazeem said:


> Did you receive any email from CO for work reference verification
> 
> I did and i think most of the T34 or all applicants from T34 is going through standard protocol of DIAC


I did not get any email for work reference verification. just email for CO allocation - no docs requested. But I am aware that they are doing verification because they called my former employer 3 days back.


----------



## devandroid

Congratulations to Civicblade, the nuke, GermanNurse, iwantanewlife and scorpio9 on the grants!!! All the very best!


----------



## abdulazeem

tenten said:


> I did not get any email for work reference verification. just email for CO allocation - no docs requested. But I am aware that they are doing verification because they called my former employer 3 days back.


Tenten do they call your referee or HR of ur previous company


----------



## jaiswal.neha

abdulazeem said:


> Did you receive any email from CO for work reference verification
> 
> I did and i think most of the T34 or all applicants from T34 is going through standard protocol of DIAC


No, i did not receive any such email but got to know that he called my previous employer on 25th Feb for verification.


----------



## tenten

abdulazeem said:


> Tenten do they call your referee or HR of ur previous company


They called HR.


----------



## seny005

Hi Ssenthil,

Thank you for the suggestion, Unfortunately both the Job code is not in the NSW SOL list. 

thanks


----------



## tenten

jaiswal.neha said:


> No, i did not receive any such email but got to know that he called my previous employer on 25th Feb for verification.


Seems verification was going on before CO allocation. WHen did you submit your PCCs?


----------



## reehan

Hi guys

What is the latest co allocation date for 190 applicants? I applied on march 08 and there is no sign if co yet


----------



## abdulazeem

jaiswal.neha said:


> No, i did not receive any such email but got to know that he called my previous employer on 25th Feb for verification.


And for u, did they call HR or referee


----------



## jaiswal.neha

tenten said:


> Seems verification was going on before CO allocation. WHen did you submit your PCCs?


Submitted PCCs in mid Feb


----------



## jaiswal.neha

abdulazeem said:


> And for u, did they call HR or referee


For me they called my Referee


----------



## abdulazeem

jaiswal.neha said:


> For me they called my Referee


Neha, can you share your years of experience for the claim. Mine is 5+

Also i believe that most of us in T34 having 5+ years claim


----------



## jaiswal.neha

abdulazeem said:


> Neha, can you share your years of experience for the claim. Mine is 5+
> 
> Also i believe that most of us in T34 having 5+ years claim


ya even i think so... mine is 6+ and one of my friend who got the grant 2 weeks back was also assigned T34 with 7+


----------



## abdulazeem

jaiswal.neha said:


> ya even i think so... mine is 6+ and one of my friend who got the grant 2 weeks back was also assigned T34 with 7+


How long they took after CO allocation to ur friend. More than a month?


----------



## jaiswal.neha

abdulazeem said:


> How long they took after CO allocation to ur friend. More than a month?


No for him it was done in a week itself


----------



## vovon

6 weeks and CO yet not allocated.. sigh..


----------



## jaiswal.neha

vovon said:


> 6 weeks and CO yet not allocated.. sigh..


its written on the skillselect page that it'll take around 10 weeks


----------



## vovon

jaiswal.neha said:


> its written on the skillselect page that it'll take around 10 weeks


that must be due to the new year backlog... i ll soon get laid off.. need the visa badly...


----------



## abdulazeem

jaiswal.neha said:


> No for him it was done in a week itself


How many companies did u include in 5+ years exp claim?

Neha and tenten and all others in T34 
Mine is just one


----------



## jaiswal.neha

abdulazeem said:


> How many companies did u include in 5+ years exp claim?
> 
> Neha and tenten and all others in T34
> Mine is just one


mine is 1 too


----------



## tenten

abdulazeem said:


> How many companies did u include in 5+ years exp claim?
> 
> Neha and tenten and all others in T34
> Mine is just one


made claim of 8+ yrs of experience (15points) - 2 employers.


----------



## abdulazeem

jaiswal.neha said:


> mine is 1 too


I think you will b the first one to get grant among three of us


----------



## bots123

I'm team 6 Adelaide, where is my grant 
lol, congratulations to all those that received grants!!!!!!


----------



## imstaying

bots123 said:


> I'm team 6 Adelaide, where is my grant
> lol, congratulations to all those that received grants!!!!!!


Nov 22, 2012! must really be frustrating. hang in there mate, don't light that fuse yet!


----------



## Kart

tenten said:


> made claim of 8+ yrs of experience (15points) - 2 employers.


Did anyone submit Statutary Declaration from your collegues?


----------



## tenten

Kart said:


> Did anyone submit Statutary Declaration from your collegues?


I did not.


----------



## 169399

reehan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> What is the latest co allocation date for 190 applicants? I applied on march 08 and there is no sign if co yet


I have applied on 28th February and waiting for the CO.


----------



## burge

tenten said:


> made claim of 8+ yrs of experience (15points) - 2 employers.


mine is also 8+ years but with 4 employers. i have checked with a few of my referees and they are yet to be contacted. T34 also.


----------



## Guest

tenten said:


> I did not.


I did. CO had asked for work references. Close to 5 years exp with 3 companies.

CO with T34 assigned on feb 28.


----------



## Kart

Amit83 said:


> I did. CO had asked for work references. Close to 5 years exp with 3 companies.
> 
> CO with T34 assigned on feb 28.


Is verification completed for you?

By any chance would DIAC forward our referee's SD to HR dept for authentication or something?


----------



## Kum73

Need your advice.

I have yet to receive CO notification and want to upload a form 1022 as I made a silly typo error. Have any of you done this?


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Friends,

Can any one please update that *"What is the latest Visa Lodgement Date for Offshore 189 Applicants, for whom the CO has been allocated for"...*

Thanks in advance,

Regards,


----------



## brahmgupta

How one get to know that CO is assigned ?


----------



## Guest

Kart said:


> Is verification completed for you?
> 
> By any chance would DIAC forward our referee's SD to HR dept for authentication or something?


They have not contacted any referees for sure. Probably wouldn't even know if they contact HR.

I don't think HR would validate the referees SD. They might contact HR to check employment period and designation.


----------



## findraj

Amit83 said:


> They have not contacted any referees for sure. Probably wouldn't even know if they contact HR.
> 
> I don't think HR would validate the referees SD. They might contact HR to check employment period and designation.


Well, they do call the organization's HR and ask them to validate the contents of the letter.

And they do all kinds of verification, you must be ready for them to visit your current job location to see what exactly you have been working as.

I wouldn't take a risk, inform your current HR and referees of previous employment..

I did tell my HR that she could receive a call from DIAC for verifying anything. They are a buncha oldies in HR and though they raised their eyebrows they said they would do the best to help them know anything about me. 

I managed to call everyone including my previous employers after I received my grant. My current HR said they didn't received anything not a mail or a call, of if they did it might have been missed.

I called my previous employer and the HR there said, there was a verification call in January and verified all my details including date and place of birth..I hadnt given them HR number. The Company has one common phone number on the appointment letter/experience letter and relieving letter, but they managed to reach the HR from that number, she said on the phone that they didnt ask for a formal mail but confirmed the details and wished me good luck. My previous organization was one helluva company.. I miss working there but it was time I moved and I thank the HR for maintaining every record ever after 2 years..

Raje


----------



## findraj

Kum73 said:


> Need your advice.
> 
> I have yet to receive CO notification and want to upload a form 1022 as I made a silly typo error. Have any of you done this?


Not done but if you wana ask, shoot your question


----------



## GermanNurse

sukhnav said:


> Hi Dear,
> I think you have congratulate everyone who got their grants in recent past and see now its ur turn. Many many congrats for your dream mail and wish u all the best....
> Regards,


Thank you


----------



## GermanNurse

Thanks for all the kind wishes  This forum makes everything much easier


----------



## sach_1213

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> So happy right now.
> I want to thank all of you!! This forum is such a huge help
> THANK YOU THANK YOU
> I´m so happy right now ... tears of joy in my eyes


Congrats....enjoy ur grant....melbourne waiting for you


----------



## kpriya

prabhathamudala said:


> I have applied on 28th February and waiting for the CO.


I have applied on 22nd Feburary but no sign of CO yet.


----------



## mamunmaziz

Kum73 said:


> Need your advice.
> 
> I have yet to receive CO notification and want to upload a form 1022 as I made a silly typo error. Have any of you done this?


i have also made a sily mistake in putting a year. And i think when i get CO I shall inform he or she.
Our appl loadge day r same.
Hope we could get CO soon.


----------



## sameer65

*attaching documents in visa*

Hi,
I had attached documents in my application and as you add the status changes and in the table below the added documents get reflected...

today while attaching one of the document .. something happened and both the tables are gone .. only the first table with application status is visible 


any one faced similar situtuation .. has everything got deleted ? will i need to attach everything again ??

help required


----------



## GermanNurse

Does anyone know what kind of health insurance I need ?? Can I fly over with a private insurance from Germany until I get into MediCare?


----------



## mamunmaziz

GermanNurse said:


> Thanks for all the kind wishes  This forum makes everything much easier


congrats for ur grants Nurse.


----------



## appubabu

brahmgupta said:


> How one get to know that CO is assigned ?


You are generally assigned a CO after 10 weeks (as of last what I heard of) from the date of visa application. If you are not receiving any communication from CO, you may give a call to DIAC to find about whether the CO is assigned. 
At times, if you have submitted the required documents, there would be no communications from the CO even if one is assigned to your application. You will be surprised to find that CO has already been assigned to you when you make the call to DIAC - though wait for the 10 weeks after application date.
Good luck!


----------



## appubabu

prabhathamudala said:


> I have applied on 28th February and waiting for the CO.


As per the generic mail sent by DIAC after you submit the visa application, you need to wait for 10 weeks before a CO is assigned to your application. Be patient, the day is not too far..


----------



## prabhatsinha

appubabu said:


> As per the generic mail sent by DIAC after you submit the visa application, you need to wait for 10 weeks before a CO is assigned to your application. Be patient, the day is not too far..


Hi,i hv lodged visa on 26th feb,co assigned on 16th march n 19 march GRANT:clap2:


----------



## prabhatsinha

kpriya said:


> I have applied on 22nd Feburary but no sign of CO yet.


visa lodged on 26th feb,co assigned 16th march n grant on 19th march...m flying on 7th may to adelaidelane:


----------



## expa2020a

In addition to MediCare, OZ people usually carry an additional private medical insurance.

Check MediBank they are pretty reasonable and cheap. 
We are getting ripped off by IMAN.

Also heard medical ins. premium is going up again soon.



GermanNurse said:


> Does anyone know what kind of health insurance I need ?? Can I fly over with a private insurance from Germany until I get into MediCare?


----------



## aussiehunter

GermanNurse said:


> Does anyone know what kind of health insurance I need ?? Can I fly over with a private insurance from Germany until I get into MediCare?


Congrats GermanNurse  :clap2::clap2:

Finally you've got what we are all still waiting to taste...

Goodluck for your next move !!lane:


----------



## Pras

Hey..
while filling the application the review page showed correct details but after payment, the info/application is incorrect with some fields missing. how do we correct this.....there was a site maintainence yday...


----------



## indijane

findraj said:


> Check my Signatture!!!
> 
> GRANT RECEIVED!!!!!!



Congratulations and all the very best findraj!!c


----------



## indijane

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> So happy right now.
> I want to thank all of you!! This forum is such a huge help
> THANK YOU THANK YOU
> I´m so happy right now ... tears of joy in my eyes


Congratulations GermanNursse! All the best as you prepare for the big move!!


----------



## mamunmaziz

indijane said:


> Congratulations GermanNursse! All the best as you prepare for the big move!!


why have u not yet gotten the grant man?
I am afraid knowing that late.


----------



## Robhin

Finally the wait is over I got my grant today(issued on 22/03/2013). Thanks to The Almighty GOD & all here for your support and guidance. Good Luck to all who are waiting for the visa, wish you a speedy grant... God Bless..


----------



## hbsam01

Applied 20th of jan so 10th week starts tomorrow. Fingers crossed....!!!


----------



## imstaying

hbsam01 said:


> Applied 20th of jan so 10th week starts tomorrow. Fingers crossed....!!!


don't worry, your grant letter is currently being carefully crafted by your CO's loving hands. :typing:


----------



## Furan

kemee said:


> I have logged file for 189 on 15th Dec 2012,
> 
> CO Assigned on : 15 Feb 2013,
> 
> CO team : brisbane.gsm.team34 AM
> 
> Completed All Doc (PCC & Medical ) on : 2-March-2013,
> 
> I have sent 3 times mail to CO for my documents and it's status but I no reply from her. they are not reply to my email.
> 
> and i can see my documents are in below status, I have called help line they told me standard answer if CO required any thing they will contact you.
> 
> Self:
> PCC : Required
> Medical : Requested
> 
> dependent:
> Medical : recommended
> 
> *Is is good idea to call direct to CO* ? because after CO assign I have sent 4 email and no reply for any email or any acknowledgement.


Hey mate, 
I am sorry but you cannot call Her)) 
I have the same CO. AM. 
I received the letter from Her that she will be away from the office until 8th of April. 

Being honest with you, she is a bit strange. As far as i can see most the her applicants undergoing routine processing! That is annoying. 
She replied to all my E mails. 
I dont know what is wrong with your emails.


----------



## Furan

Actually I applied on the 7Th of Jan. Allocated to brisbane team 34 AM on 26th of February. 
Medicals has been cleared. All docs are supplied. 
Since 2 of March I am undergoing routine processing. 

Have no Idea how long It could take. Even my CO AM cannot provide with the timeline. 
Should only be waiting. 
Actually I am studying here and very very busy)) 
I thought I would be granted the PR before the 28th of MArch! Therefore I would pay 3000 less tuition fees. But this is too late!!(( very sad . 

Cannot add details of my application and timelines, will provide info later.. 
Good luck to everybody. 

I am actually curious. 
How many people have the same CO?? AM brisbane gsm team 34. 

I have seen here at least two persons. 

We should be patient. 

She will be away until 8th of April 2013. 

Cheers, 

Furan


----------



## aussie456

Furan said:


> Actually I applied on the 7Th of Jan. Allocated to brisbane team 34 AM on 26th of February.
> Medicals has been cleared. All docs are supplied.
> Since 2 of March I am undergoing routine processing.
> 
> Have no Idea how long It could take. Even my CO AM cannot provide with the timeline.
> Should only be waiting.
> Actually I am studying here and very very busy))
> I thought I would be granted the PR before the 28th of MArch! Therefore I would pay 3000 less tuition fees. But this is too late!!(( very sad .
> 
> Cannot add details of my application and timelines, will provide info later..
> Good luck to everybody.
> 
> I am actually curious.
> How many people have the same CO?? AM brisbane gsm team 34.
> 
> I have seen here at least two persons.
> 
> We should be patient.
> 
> She will be away until 8th of April 2013.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Furan


I was also assigned the same team 34 with different CO. My application is also 

under routine processing by an external agency.


----------



## 169399

appubabu said:


> You are generally assigned a CO after 10 weeks (as of last what I heard of) from the date of visa application. If you are not receiving any communication from CO, you may give a call to DIAC to find about whether the CO is assigned.
> At times, if you have submitted the required documents, there would be no communications from the CO even if one is assigned to your application. You will be surprised to find that CO has already been assigned to you when you make the call to DIAC - though wait for the 10 weeks after application date.
> Good luck!


I think it is 5 weeks waiting period for 190 Subclass, isn't it?

Yeah, I have called DIAC on 19th March and was informed by the operator that it might take a maximum time of another 1-2 weeks for CO to be allocated.

I hope to see the golden mail soon as I am pretty much done with the tasks which need to be completed.


----------



## 169399

prabhatsinha said:


> visa lodged on 26th feb,co assigned 16th march n grant on 19th march...m flying on 7th may to adelaidelane:


That was super quick man!

Congrats! And wish you success in Australia.


----------



## golduniyamarket

GermanNurse said:


> Does anyone know what kind of health insurance I need ?? Can I fly over with a private insurance from Germany until I get into MediCare?


Congrats GermanNurse...enjoy you day and all the best!


----------



## PraBhuwan

scorpio9 said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyy I got the GOLDEN EMAIL in my Inbox couple of hours before. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> To my surprise, I didn't know when CO was allocated. Directly got the grant letter.
> 
> Finally the wait has come to an end
> Finally my journey has found the destination
> Finally I opened my eyes, and realised....
> my dream come true...!!!
> Which was not possible, without the help of..
> each one of you...>>>
> 
> Thanks a ton dear expats. :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Oz



Hey -
Congrates :clap2: .. Ur case looks like the fastest case on the blog. I have few questions for you.
1) How many companies experience did you include in your IT experience? just wondering if that may impact timelines
2) Did u apply with any dependent? Spouse/ child etc?


----------



## Furan

aussie456 said:


> I was also assigned the same team 34 with different CO. My application is also
> 
> under routine processing by an external agency.


Hi. Thanks for the reply.

since when you are undergoing these сhecks?? 
have you asked your CO about timelines?? 
I hope this is not a security checks which could take about 1 year. 
I don't want to wait for so long. I just simply can't.


----------



## furionprophet

Furan said:


> Hi. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> since when you are undergoing these сhecks??
> have you asked your CO about timelines??
> I hope this is not a security checks which could take about 1 year.
> I don't want to wait for so long. I just simply can't.


I was going crazy when she took like 5 weeks after sending my work exp. docs till the date I received my grant.
By the looks of it, lucky to have gotten quickly(if that is so!) past her slow/long checks. Mine was A.M too, didn't respond to emails but got the grant.

Hope you guys get it soon as well....


----------



## Guest

Furan said:


> Actually I applied on the 7Th of Jan. Allocated to brisbane team 34 AM on 26th of February.
> Medicals has been cleared. All docs are supplied.
> Since 2 of March I am undergoing routine processing.
> 
> Have no Idea how long It could take. Even my CO AM cannot provide with the timeline.
> Should only be waiting.
> Actually I am studying here and very very busy))
> I thought I would be granted the PR before the 28th of MArch! Therefore I would pay 3000 less tuition fees. But this is too late!!(( very sad .
> 
> Cannot add details of my application and timelines, will provide info later..
> Good luck to everybody.
> 
> I am actually curious.
> How many people have the same CO?? AM brisbane gsm team 34.
> 
> I have seen here at least two persons.
> 
> We should be patient.
> 
> She will be away until 8th of April 2013.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Furan


I have the same CO. Since when is she away from office? My last communication was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Furan

Amit83 said:


> I have the same CO. Since when is she away from office? My last communication was 2 weeks ago.


Hi!
Since March 22.


----------



## seny005

Hi,

What is the minimum IELTS score required to apply for Visa subclass 189? 


Thanks


----------



## Furan

Competent English IELTS 6 Band each - 0 points under skilled points test.


----------



## udda

seny005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the minimum IELTS score required to apply for Visa subclass 189?
> 
> 
> Thanks


6 each band


----------



## golduniyamarket

hello folks ...question to experts..

CO asked for some documents for me and my wife..though they are not required but due to delay in processing she is asking for PCC for both of use from states we lived in..and my medical got referred..any killing waiting period added to my tensions..

Are there any chances she might ask for more documents? Or that are fine and rest of the documents provided are good? As i dont see any of my document's status change to anything but Requested or Received. 

Any idea folks?

Your friend in need..


----------



## seny005

udda said:


> 6 each band


Thx Bro..


----------



## seny005

Furan said:


> Competent English IELTS 6 Band each - 0 points under skilled points test.


Thx Friend.


----------



## anandlitesh

hbsam01 said:


> Applied 20th of jan so 10th week starts tomorrow. Fingers crossed....!!!


You must be having the CO now and i have allied on 29th jan & having a CO...

Just wait and you will get the mail on Monday...


----------



## lightningmcqueen

GermanNurse said:


> Hey Folks ...
> 
> It´s finally the day for me, too!
> I just checked my mailbox and found the Grant Letter!!! I can´t believe me. I´m beside myself.
> So happy right now.
> I want to thank all of you!! This forum is such a huge help
> THANK YOU THANK YOU
> I´m so happy right now ... tears of joy in my eyes


Congratulations GermanNurse! Your anxiety has finally come to an end, and now, you'll have another reason to get anxious..  Have a wonderful life in Australia! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mamunmaziz

seny005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the minimum IELTS score required to apply for Visa subclass 189?
> 
> 
> Thanks


 I tink for 189 at least 6 needed indivitully.


----------



## prmadhav

hbsam01 said:


> Applied 20th of jan so 10th week starts tomorrow. Fingers crossed....!!!


Hi HBSAm,,, i have applied on 24th JAn.. still awaiting for CO. 
They have updated the CO allocation time to 10 weeks in immi.gov.au site.

So you must have a CO by next week !! 

this wait time is killing !!


----------



## ellachu

Hi guys, I was assigned a CO last March 20, 2013. He is from team 33 Brisbane initials DC. Anybody with the sane CO?


----------



## joluwarrior

ellachu said:


> Hi guys, I was assigned a CO last March 20, 2013. He is from team 33 Brisbane initials DC. Anybody with the sane CO?


My application is with this CO. 
My last communication with him was on 19th March, where he confirmed receipt of docs. And you say he was assigned to you on 20th March.

Hhhmmm....I guess I can sniff something !!

Thanks for sharing the detail buddy.


----------



## anandlitesh

Any one here with the CO Initials RL from GSM Team 2 Adelaide....

Any experience with this CO


----------



## mirza_755

Furan said:


> Actually I applied on the 7Th of Jan. Allocated to brisbane team 34 AM on 26th of February.
> Medicals has been cleared. All docs are supplied.
> Since 2 of March I am undergoing routine processing.
> 
> Have no Idea how long It could take. Even my CO AM cannot provide with the timeline.
> Should only be waiting.
> Actually I am studying here and very very busy))
> I thought I would be granted the PR before the 28th of MArch! Therefore I would pay 3000 less tuition fees. But this is too late!!(( very sad .
> 
> Cannot add details of my application and timelines, will provide info later..
> Good luck to everybody.
> 
> I am actually curious.
> How many people have the same CO?? AM brisbane gsm team 34.
> 
> I have seen here at least two persons.
> 
> We should be patient.
> 
> She will be away until 8th of April 2013.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Furan


Hi, Me too same team but different CO. Although I have cleared all documents with medical but no feedback from any corner. Looking reply for grant .................


----------



## ellachu

joluwarrior said:


> My application is with this CO.
> My last communication with him was on 19th March, where he confirmed receipt of docs. And you say he was assigned to you on 20th March.
> 
> Hhhmmm....I guess I can sniff something !!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the detail buddy.


Hi, joluwarrior! Did he mentioned on his email that your meds are finalised? He asked for some docs but did not mentioned about medicals. We had our medicals last 20 Feb. Did he conduct employer verification?


----------



## joluwarrior

ellachu said:


> Hi, joluwarrior! Did he mentioned on his email that your meds are finalised? He asked for some docs but did not mentioned about medicals. We had our medicals last 20 Feb. Did he conduct employer verification?


No. He did not mention anything about medicals. Just asked for some docs. I provided the docs. He promptly acknowledged receipt. That's the last communication with him. Any employer verification is not known to me yet. Atleast not with current employer.

Since I have applied through agent, I will get in touch with the agent tomorrow to know if grant has been recd. or meds have been referred. I anticipate some action to have been taken on my case, especially since you have been allocated on the very next day of his acknowledgement to me.


----------



## udda

anandlitesh said:


> Any one here with the CO Initials RL from GSM Team 2 Adelaide....
> 
> Any experience with this CO


I have same CO, she reply for mails within couple of days, some times within 24 hrs.

I have seen some one with the same CO had to undergo verification process, which will take 6 weeks. 

My wife's medical got referred and CO sent me informative email, with time frame which it will get clear. 

Overall I guess she is pretty helpful 

All the best to you


----------



## ellachu

joluwarrior said:


> No. He did not mention anything about medicals. Just asked for some docs. I provided the docs. He promptly acknowledged receipt. That's the last communication with him. Any employer verification is not known to me yet. Atleast not with current employer.
> 
> Since I have applied through agent, I will get in touch with the agent tomorrow to know if grant has been recd. or meds have been referred. I anticipate some action to have been taken on my case, especially since you have been allocated on the very next day of his acknowledgement to me.


Thats great! I hope you'll have your grant soon then I will be next in line. 
When did you submit the documents he requested?

Hey, we have the same occupation i just noticed in your timeline...


----------



## joluwarrior

ellachu said:


> Thats great! I hope you'll have your grant soon then I will be next in line.
> When did you submit the documents he requested?
> 
> Hey, we have the same occupation i just noticed in your timeline...


Let's see what's in store for me. My case may have been easily sent for verification and then your application may have been assigned.

But I have noticed one thing that DC from T33 is not being assigned to many people here. So I will just silently keep fingers crossed that only after finishing my application successfully, has he received yours.


----------



## Immiseek

joluwarrior said:


> No. He did not mention anything about medicals. Just asked for some docs. I provided the docs. He promptly acknowledged receipt. That's the last communication with him. Any employer verification is not known to me yet. Atleast not with current employer.
> 
> Since I have applied through agent, I will get in touch with the agent tomorrow to know if grant has been recd. or meds have been referred. I anticipate some action to have been taken on my case, especially since you have been allocated on the very next day of his acknowledgement to me.


I can smell something baking up! Probably your grant letter has been taken out from oven and served hot to your agent.
Wait for a few more hours and you should have your grant in your hand.


----------



## joluwarrior

Immiseek said:


> I can smell something baking up! Probably your grant letter has been taken out from oven and served hot to your agent.
> Wait for a few more hours and you should have your grant in your hand.


Hope so !!!
Thje pitstop in India should not be taking too much time.


----------



## ellachu

joluwarrior said:


> Let's see what's in store for me. My case may have been easily sent for verification and then your application may have been assigned.
> 
> But I have noticed one thing that DC from T33 is not being assigned to many people here. So I will just silently keep fingers crossed that only after finishing my application successfully, has he received yours.


Maybe your grant was already received by your agent...Do update us here soon!

Maybe he is a new CO, i guess...


----------



## brahmgupta

prabhatsinha said:


> visa lodged on 26th feb,co assigned 16th march n grant on 19th march...m flying on 7th may to adelaidelane:


Congrats in your grant .. How you came to know that CO is assigned ??

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## vinnie88

Hi Guys, 

I have a question and would appreciate your thoughts on this. 

I was requested to submit form 80 along with 1221 in feb and last friday I got email from my CO saying " I confirm all documents have been received and your application is undergoing mandatory checking. " 

Does the term "mandatory checking" mean I've been refereed to ASIO for lengthy security checks or what? 

thanks, 

app lodged: 3 dec
CO assigned : 15 Feb 
doc sent : 20 Feb 
CO email: 20 march


----------



## shehryar2013

*Case Timeline*

ACS App Submitted: 27/12/2012, ACS Positive: 04/03/2013, IELTS: Waiting...


----------



## hbsam01

imstaying said:


> don't worry, your grant letter is currently being carefully crafted by your CO's loving hands. :typing:


Thanks for positivity 

EOI Submitted 1/12/12; Invited 07/12/13; Applied 189 20/01/13; PCC 17/01/13 & 29/01/13; Meds 31/01/13; CO ?; Visa ??


----------



## imstaying

vinnie88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question and would appreciate your thoughts on this.
> 
> I was requested to submit form 80 along with 1221 in feb and last friday I got email from my CO saying " I confirm all documents have been received and your application is undergoing mandatory checking. "
> 
> Does the term "mandatory checking" mean I've been refereed to ASIO for lengthy security checks or what?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> app lodged: 3 dec
> CO assigned : 15 Feb
> doc sent : 20 Feb
> CO email: 20 march


Most likely. I'm inclined to think that most often than not the purpose of form 80 and 1221 is for external checks, otherwise I don't see why they would need anyone to fill up that brain-twisting form.

Follow up question for everyone.. Has anyone who were asked to submit form 80 able to get their grants within a reasonable time? or can anyone confirm that although they were asked to submit form 80, no external checks was initiated? Thanks!


----------



## madrag

my document status has changed to "received". does it mean a CO is assigned?


----------



## indijane

mamunmaziz said:


> why have u not yet gotten the grant man?
> I am afraid knowing that late.


Hahaha..i've switched into 'zen' gear --no longer trying to understand the madness..our medicals were referred in Nov--current status is that we are still waiting for meds finalisation!! my CO has been very communicative but that hasn't helped much to speed up the process at the MOH..


----------



## akajain

madrag said:


> my document status has changed to "received". does it mean a CO is assigned?


No, that doesnt mean CO is assigned. The explanation of the status of an application is shown below: (as per the eVisa)

*Incomplete*: Entry of information for the application has not yet been completed.
*Application received:* The application has been received and is awaiting lodgement.
* In Progress:* The application has been received and is awaiting assessment.
*Finalised*: The application has been lodged and assessed.


----------



## joy_31

filed NSW SS on 29th Jan, 2013. waiting for case officer to be assigned. they mentioned that time frame is 12 weeks. hoping to get approval soon! 

N.Joy


----------



## findraj

indijane said:


> Hahaha..i've switched into 'zen' gear --no longer trying to understand the madness..our medicals were referred in Nov--current status is that we are still waiting for meds finalisation!! my CO has been very communicative but that hasn't helped much to speed up the process at the MOH..


Wish you speedy grant!! Hope you do get it soon and join the party


----------



## Sama0310

imstaying said:


> Most likely. I'm inclined to think that most often than not the purpose of form 80 and 1221 is for external checks, otherwise I don't see why they would need anyone to fill up that brain-twisting form.
> 
> Follow up question for everyone.. Has anyone who were asked to submit form 80 able to get their grants within a reasonable time? or can anyone confirm that although they were asked to submit form 80, no external checks was initiated? Thanks!


I received my grant within a week of submitting form 80, so dont think asking for form 80 means mandatory external checks.


----------



## vinnie88

indijane said:


> Hahaha..i've switched into 'zen' gear --no longer trying to understand the madness..our medicals were referred in Nov--current status is that we are still waiting for meds finalisation!! my CO has been very communicative but that hasn't helped much to speed up the process at the MOH..


Man that's a nightmare. Ive never heard of meds taking 5 months to be finalized. Give them a call asap.

I myself am in a limbo at the moment. Sold my property, quit my job thinking that I too can get a speedy grant like my other friends. I was informed that my case is undergoing mandatory checking ( i dont know if this means internal checks or external checks) and i;m freaking out because i never saw this coming. I didnt know i had to wait for 6-12 months for this so called mandatory check to be finalized although the CO never said anything about external checks or any kind of time-frame but I believe the term " mandatory checking" simply implied bad news. 

I think your meds will be finalized within a couple of weeks and will get your grant days after hopefully  all the best


----------



## imstaying

thanks for the info! 


a few more hours and it's Monday morning.. Hopefully there's some good news for all of us who has been in and out of this forum; restless and anxious, yet full of hope. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## vinnie88

Sama0310 said:


> I received my grant within a week of submitting form 80, so dont think asking for form 80 means mandatory external checks.


Hey man, did you ever get any status updates from your CO after and/or before sending through Form 80?

Did he/she ever tell you that your case is under checks etc ? I hope I can get my grant within a few weeks too. 

regards,


----------



## tenten

vinnie88 said:


> Man that's a nightmare. Ive never heard of meds taking 5 months to be finalized. Give them a call asap.
> 
> I myself am in a limbo at the moment. Sold my property, quit my job thinking that I too can get a speedy grant like my other friends. I was informed that my case is undergoing mandatory checking ( i dont know if this means internal checks or external checks) and i;m freaking out because i never saw this coming. I didnt know i had to wait for 6-12 months for this so called mandatory check to be finalized although the CO never said anything about external checks or any kind of time-frame but I believe the term " mandatory checking" simply implied bad news.
> 
> I think your meds will be finalized within a couple of weeks and will get your grant days after hopefully  all the best


Oh man! you don't say. DIAC warns applicants not to make decisions before the outcome of the visa - and they do give the example of selling property. No use in crying over spilt milk. You have made your bed. Now be a man and lie in it!


----------



## zakisaleem18

anandlitesh said:


> Any one here with the CO Initials RL from GSM Team 2 Adelaide....
> 
> Any experience with this CO


Hi

I hv been assigned this CO. She is very prompt in her communication and responds within 3 working days. 

regrds zaki


----------



## golduniyamarket

hello folks ...question to experts..

CO asked for some documents for me and my wife..though they are not required but due to delay in processing she is asking for PCC for both of use from states we lived in..and my medical got referred..any killing waiting period added to my tensions..

Are there any chances she might ask for more documents? Or that are fine and rest of the documents provided are good? As i dont see any of my document's status change to anything but Requested or Received. 

Any idea folks?

Your friend in need..


----------



## findraj

vinnie88 said:


> Man that's a nightmare. Ive never heard of meds taking 5 months to be finalized. Give them a call asap.
> 
> I myself am in a limbo at the moment. Sold my property, quit my job thinking that I too can get a speedy grant like my other friends. I was informed that my case is undergoing mandatory checking ( i dont know if this means internal checks or external checks) and i;m freaking out because i never saw this coming. I didnt know i had to wait for 6-12 months for this so called mandatory check to be finalized although the CO never said anything about external checks or any kind of time-frame but I believe the term " mandatory checking" simply implied bad news.
> 
> I think your meds will be finalized within a couple of weeks and will get your grant days after hopefully  all the best


No, mandatory checking means basic checks to prove your documents submitted are genuine for example, they could check the website of your organization, maybe give a call to the referee, check if your bank statements and tax payslips match up..like basic checking...

I cant be sure that they arent gone for external verification, but unless your CO explicitly says that they are under external verification please don't assume.

Wish you good luck.

Whenever you apply for visas for any country any type of visa, dont make life altering decisions unless you u have the visa in your hand, things can be done after the grant as well. 

Hope you get your grant soon, keep us posted


----------



## findraj

golduniyamarket said:


> hello folks ...question to experts..
> 
> CO asked for some documents for me and my wife..though they are not required but due to delay in processing she is asking for PCC for both of use from states we lived in..and my medical got referred..any killing waiting period added to my tensions..
> 
> Are there any chances she might ask for more documents? Or that are fine and rest of the documents provided are good? As i dont see any of my document's status change to anything but Requested or Received.
> 
> Any idea folks?
> 
> Your friend in need..


Please update your signature, cant seem to understand your time line..Did CO ask for documents first or your meds got referred first?

Also CO team and initials?


----------



## goldenage

findraj said:


> Please update your signature, cant seem to understand your time line..Did CO ask for documents first or your meds got referred first?
> 
> Also CO team and initials?


hello folks ...question to experts..

CO asked for some documents for me and my wife..though they are not required but due to delay in processing she is asking for PCC for both of use from states we lived in..and my medical got referred..any killing waiting period added to my tensions..

Are there any chances she might ask for more documents? Or that are fine and rest of the documents provided are good? As i dont see any of my document's status change to anything but Requested or Received. 

Any idea folks?

CO: SK from Team 02 Adelaide

Your friend in need..


----------



## vovon

Any idea about the latest CO allocation date. 6 weeks into waiting for allocation already.


----------



## Jump2Aus

Any New GRANT's this week ?? or any New CO allocations ??


----------



## vovon

My visa application shows "in progress". I have paid the visa fee and submitted all the documents required. Will this status will change when the CO gets allocated?


----------



## Furan

vovon said:


> My visa application shows "in progress". I have paid the visa fee and submitted all the documents required. Will this status will change when the CO gets allocated?


No. Your status won't be changed in the system. It will be the same.


----------



## Helloss

*Golden Letter*

Hi All,

Finally we got our grant letter today. No contact from CO. Came to know from grant letter that CO is from Team 4 adelaide :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## tenten

Helloss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we got our grant letter today. No contact from CO. Came to know from grant letter that CO is from Team 4 adelaide :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations to you!


----------



## findraj

goldenage said:


> hello folks ...question to experts..
> 
> CO asked for some documents for me and my wife..though they are not required but due to delay in processing she is asking for PCC for both of use from states we lived in..and my medical got referred..any killing waiting period added to my tensions..
> 
> Are there any chances she might ask for more documents? Or that are fine and rest of the documents provided are good? As i dont see any of my document's status change to anything but Requested or Received.
> 
> Any idea folks?
> 
> CO: SK from Team 02 Adelaide
> 
> Your friend in need..


1. Since your meds are referred, you will have to wait for a while. 

2. All "Requested" documents MUST be attached / sent through email to the CO.


CO can ask any document anytime but it is very rare that they ask for it second time.


----------



## findraj

Helloss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we got our grant letter today. No contact from CO. Came to know from grant letter that CO is from Team 4 adelaide :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


COngratlations, GL ahead


----------



## aussiehunter

Helloss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we got our grant letter today. No contact from CO. Came to know from grant letter that CO is from Team 4 adelaide :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hey Many Congratulations Mate!!!

May I ask what are the initials for your CO?? I'm with the same Team..waiting eagerly to get the Golden email :s

Can you also please paste your timelines as I'm unable to see them using this App..


----------



## imstaying

Helloss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we got our grant letter today. No contact from CO. Came to know from grant letter that CO is from Team 4 adelaide :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations Mate! :clap2::clap2:

I see you applied on Feb 6, I'm guessing your onshore as well. Hopefully that means mine is around the corner. :behindsofa::loco:


----------



## VVV

Congratz Helloss ! Enjoy!


----------



## Helloss

aussiehunter said:


> Hey Many Congratulations Mate!!!
> 
> May I ask what are the initials for your CO?? I'm with the same Team..waiting eagerly to get the Golden email :s
> 
> Can you also please paste your timelines as I'm unable to see them using this App..


IELTS:13/10/12-6.5|ACS(261312):App/Rec- 12th Nov/10th Jan|EOI(60Pts):Sub/Rec-29 Jan/3 Feb | Visa App: 6thFeb| Meds : 14th Feb | PCC: 19th Feb|CO:?? | Grant 25th March


----------



## Helloss

Thanks guys for all your wishes


----------



## Helloss

imstaying said:


> Congratulations Mate! :clap2::clap2:
> 
> I see you applied on Feb 6, I'm guessing your onshore as well. Hopefully that means mine is around the corner. :behindsofa::loco:


Hi

We applied from offshore only .


----------



## joluwarrior

Helloss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we got our grant letter today. No contact from CO. Came to know from grant letter that CO is from Team 4 adelaide :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations mate !!
Enjoy the moment


----------



## joluwarrior

aussiehunter said:


> Hey Many Congratulations Mate!!!
> 
> May I ask what are the initials for your CO?? I'm with the same Team..waiting eagerly to get the Golden email :s
> 
> Can you also please paste your timelines as I'm unable to see them using this App..


For iOS, go to Settings --> Forum Reading Options --> Show Signatures --> (ON)


----------



## imstaying

Helloss said:


> Hi
> 
> We applied from offshore only .


really! wow it's progressing fast! good news for everyone!


----------



## vovon

Helloss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we got our grant letter today. No contact from CO. Came to know from grant letter that CO is from Team 4 adelaide :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


are you onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## sukhnav

Helloss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we got our grant letter today. No contact from CO. Came to know from grant letter that CO is from Team 4 adelaide :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats dear best of luck for future. Can u share ur CO initials...


----------



## ellachu

HI All, Received our VISA GRANT TODAY...Thank you all for the information and help...Hoping for a speedy GRANT to the rest of you guys who are waiting....That day will surely COME!!!


----------



## tani

ellachu said:


> HI All, Received our VISA GRANT TODAY...Thank you all for the information and help...Hoping for a speedy GRANT to the rest of you guys who are waiting....That day will surely COME!!!


Congratulations... When did you applied?


----------



## sukhnav

ellachu said:


> HI All, Received our VISA GRANT TODAY...Thank you all for the information and help...Hoping for a speedy GRANT to the rest of you guys who are waiting....That day will surely COME!!!


Congrats and best of luck....


----------



## ellachu

tani said:


> Congratulations... When did you applied?


Hi, Applied on 28 January 2013, CO Assigned last 20 March.


----------



## 169399

Hi all,

I have called DIAC today and after a very long wait (45 minutes) I was transferred to an operator. The operator informed me that a CO has been allocated to my application today (25-03-13) and when I asked the details of the CO she told me that she is not authorized to give CO's details before the CO sends an email.

I have uploaded pretty much everything (including PCC, medicals and form-80). I am hoping for a grant this week. May be I am too ambitious, haha!


----------



## joy_31

When did u file Ur application? Pl let us know.


----------



## tani

ellachu said:


> Hi, Applied on 28 January 2013, CO Assigned last 20 March.


That's great..All the best for your future plans.... May be mine will also be on way ...


----------



## joluwarrior

ellachu said:


> HI All, Received our VISA GRANT TODAY...Thank you all for the information and help...Hoping for a speedy GRANT to the rest of you guys who are waiting....That day will surely COME!!!


Oh my God......DC did it for you :clap2: :clap2:
Am happy for ya mate......that's super quick.... 
Have a blast !!!


----------



## findraj

ellachu said:


> HI All, Received our VISA GRANT TODAY...Thank you all for the information and help...Hoping for a speedy GRANT to the rest of you guys who are waiting....That day will surely COME!!!


Congratulatinos Ellachu!! Welcome to the group


----------



## aussiehunter

Helloss said:


> IELTS:13/10/12-6.5|ACS(261312):App/Rec- 12th Nov/10th Jan|EOI(60Pts):Sub/Rec-29 Jan/3 Feb | Visa App: 6thFeb| Meds : 14th Feb | PCC: 19th Feb|CO:?? | Grant 25th March


What's ur CO Initials ??

Just wish u had the same CO as mines  lol


----------



## brahmgupta

Is it a good idea to upload form-80/form-1221 upfront or should wait for CO to ask for it ?

Input from recent grant receivers will be much beneficial...


----------



## HFZ

Helloss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally we got our grant letter today. No contact from CO. Came to know from grant letter that CO is from Team 4 adelaide :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


CONGRATULATIONS.....:clap2:

What is the initials of CO?.....me too from Team4 Adelaide......Just Curious...!!

HFZ


----------



## vovon

waiting for CO allocation is so frustrating!


----------



## VIVEIN

vovon said:


> waiting for CO allocation is so frustrating!


Agree , i guess patience is the key


----------



## Helloss

aussiehunter said:


> What's ur CO Initials ??
> 
> Just wish u had the same CO as mines  lol


Hi,
We didnt know when CO is assigned. From grand letter came to know the team. Except for team details and CO's first name, no other information is provided.


----------



## VVV

ellachu said:


> HI All, Received our VISA GRANT TODAY...Thank you all for the information and help...Hoping for a speedy GRANT to the rest of you guys who are waiting....That day will surely COME!!!


Congratz!!! All the very best! :clap2:


----------



## goldenage

findraj said:


> 1. Since your meds are referred, you will have to wait for a while.
> 
> 2. All "Requested" documents MUST be attached / sent through email to the CO.
> 
> 
> CO can ask any document anytime but it is very rare that they ask for it second time.


Thanks Raj..my only worry what other trouble is there for me


----------



## ellachu

joluwarrior said:


> Oh my God......DC did it for you :clap2: :clap2:
> Am happy for ya mate......that's super quick....
> Have a blast !!!


Thanks!!! I'm sure you will have your grant soon!


----------



## VIVEIN

vovon said:


> waiting for CO allocation is so frustrating!


Hi vovon, Am also having similar timelines that you have, we should expect a CO soon


---
ICT Business Analyst (261111) | EOI : 25 Jan | Invite : 4 Feb | Applied/Ack : 8 Feb | PCC: India/Oz : 6 Mar/12 Feb | Meds: 22 Feb | CO : ? | Grant : ?


----------



## findraj

goldenage said:


> Thanks Raj..my only worry what other trouble is there for me


External verification and nothing else. except waiting...you have done everything from your end...

All you gotta do is wait


----------



## MVR

Dear Seniors,

I am a recent follower of this forum. You folks are doing a great job. Kudos!!!

I have a question. I had applied for subclass 189 on 6th Feb. Still waiting for CO. Today I noticed that in my eVisa page the documents that were uploaded for spouse and child are missing. The status of the documents still show 'Recieved' or 'Recommended'. But the attachments as such are not there. It says 'No attachments available'. Should I be uploading them again? Or is it some technical glitch? I am sure the docs were there atleast till Friday.


----------



## findraj

MVR said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am a recent follower of this forum. You folks are doing a great job. Kudos!!!
> 
> I have a question. I had applied for subclass 189 on 6th Feb. Still waiting for CO. Today I noticed that in my eVisa page the documents that were uploaded for spouse and child are missing. The status of the documents still show 'Recieved' or 'Recommended'. But the attachments as such are not there. It says 'No attachments available'. Should I be uploading them again? Or is it some technical glitch? I am sure the docs were there atleast till Friday.


Its a technical glitch, even if you try re uploading it will give errors..Please dont pay too much attention to document status.

Even during maintenance hours the e visa page goes for a toss. 

Raj


----------



## MVR

Thanks Raj. Thats a relief. Will try after some time.


----------



## jaiswal.neha

Got the grant letter today but in my husband's grant letter (secondary applicant) there is a condition 8515 which says not to marry until the first entry to Australia.
We are already married since 2011 and have have uploaded the marriage certificate too for the Relationship Evidence too but then why this condition.... If anyone of u have any idea plz help me in regards to this.

Thanks in Advance,
Neha


----------



## rajesh.149

jaiswal.neha said:


> Got the grant letter today but in my husband's grant letter (secondary applicant) there is a condition 8515 which says not to marry until the first entry to Australia.
> We are already married since 2011 and have have uploaded the marriage certificate too for the Relationship Evidence too but then why this condition.... If anyone of u have any idea plz help me in regards to this.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Neha



Well .. what I understand is .. since there have been cases of people changing partner .. so it seems you dont do this unless you have entered the country. But you can clarify this with other experts as well.


----------



## vovon

VIVEIN said:


> Hi vovon, Am also having similar timelines that you have, we should expect a CO soon
> 
> 
> ---
> ICT Business Analyst (261111) | EOI : 25 Jan | Invite : 4 Feb | Applied/Ack : 8 Feb | PCC: India/Oz : 6 Mar/12 Feb | Meds: 22 Feb | CO : ? | Grant : ?


Hi Vivein
My feeling is that you being an onshore applicant will get ur CO earlier than me.. All the best.. the problem with me is that in a couple of months I ll get laid off so by that time I desperately need the visa.


----------



## VIVEIN

vovon said:


> waiting for CO allocation is so frustrating!





vovon said:


> Hi Vivein
> My feeling is that you being an onshore applicant will get ur CO earlier than me.. All the best.. the problem with me is that in a couple of months I ll get laid off so by that time I desperately need the visa.


Nope i am a offshore applicant too 
Dont worry, if you have uploaded all the documents including PCC and Medical, then things should be smooth.....


----------



## joluwarrior

jaiswal.neha said:


> Got the grant letter today but in my husband's grant letter (secondary applicant) there is a condition 8515 which says not to marry until the first entry to Australia.
> We are already married since 2011 and have have uploaded the marriage certificate too for the Relationship Evidence too but then why this condition.... If anyone of u have any idea plz help me in regards to this.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Neha


Congratulations !!
Good luck for the future. Keep us posted about any details that you come to know about the condition mentioend in your grant letter.


----------



## jaiswal.neha

sona said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got 190 visa grant on 19th Oct.But....
> 1)I could not see my spouse's visa details in the VEVO system.The system only shows primary applicant details.
> 2) Also,in the visa grant letter,there is 8515 condition for the secondary applicant(my husband).
> Is this the same with anyone who got the visa?
> Please reply.....


Hi Sona,

I got my 189 grant today but even my husband has the same 8515 condition in his grant letter and he too is the secondary applicant. 
Did u get any info regarding this??
Any help in this regard would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks and Regards,
Neha Jaiswal


----------



## jaiswal.neha

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !!
> Good luck for the future. Keep us posted about any details that you come to know about the condition mentioend in your grant letter.


Thanks a lot joluwarrior.... plz pray for us that we come out of this situation soon and with flying colours.


----------



## joluwarrior

jaiswal.neha said:


> Thanks a lot joluwarrior.... plz pray for us that we come out of this situation soon and with flying colours.


I bet you guys would be smooth in your move.
But the condition intrigues me and am :confused2: thinking what factors could lead to that condition.

In my case, marriage is in 2011, CO requested for evidence of relationship. After providing marriage certificate, CO wanted to know if that's the only proof we can provide.

So it sets my mind into thinking if it is likely our grant letters might also have that condition.


----------



## jaiswal.neha

joluwarrior said:


> I bet you guys would be smooth in your move.
> But the condition intrigues me and am :confused2: thinking what factors could lead to that condition.
> 
> In my case, marriage is in 2011, CO requested for evidence of relationship. After providing marriage certificate, CO wanted to know if that's the only proof we can provide.
> 
> So it sets my mind into thinking if it is likely our grant letters might also have that condition.


I wish that u wont get this condition in ur grant letter.... lets hope for the best.... ur CO is from which team??
for us i had been to australia before also as a dependent to my husband so i'm not able to understand why this condition is mentioned as they can easily check in their records that i'm married .... anyways lets hope for the best for all of us


----------



## joluwarrior

jaiswal.neha said:


> I wish that u wont get this condition in ur grant letter.... lets hope for the best.... ur CO is from which team??
> for us i had been to australia before also as a dependent to my husband so i'm not able to understand why this condition is mentioned as they can easily check in their records that i'm married .... anyways lets hope for the best for all of us


My CO is DC from Team 33 Brisbane.


----------



## Immiseek

jaiswal.neha said:


> Got the grant letter today but in my husband's grant letter (secondary applicant) there is a condition 8515 which says not to marry until the first entry to Australia.
> We are already married since 2011 and have have uploaded the marriage certificate too for the Relationship Evidence too but then why this condition.... If anyone of u have any idea plz help me in regards to this.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Neha


Did you ever wish to marry in clean, pristine surroundings with extremely pleasant weather conditions?
If yes, looks like your wish has come true courtsey the "CO".
Congrats for your grant! You will have to gather as much evidence as possible to show that you two are married and send to your ex-CO.


----------



## jaiswal.neha

Immiseek said:


> Did you ever wish to marry in clean, pristine surroundings with extremely pleasant weather conditions?
> If yes, looks like your wish has come true courtsey the "CO".
> Congrats for your grant! You will have to gather as much evidence as possible to show that you two are married and send to your ex-CO.


Presently have just mailed him as he didn't ask for any relationship evidence so we thought he has already received the uploaded documents.... will call him again tomorrow to check for this


----------



## rana_abhijit

jaiswal.neha said:


> Presently have just mailed him as he didn't ask for any relationship evidence so we thought he has already received the uploaded documents.... will call him again tomorrow to check for this


Hi jaiswal.neha

I was just thinking about your visa bcz today will be the 28th day of your CO assigned, and just saw that you got your visa!!!! Congrats to your grant


----------



## jaiswal.neha

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi jaiswal.neha
> 
> I was just thinking about your visa bcz today will be the 28th day of your CO assigned, and just saw that you got your visa!!!! Congrats to your grant


Thanks Abhijit, wishing that the visa condition also gets corrected


----------



## sukhnav

jaiswal.neha said:


> Got the grant letter today but in my husband's grant letter (secondary applicant) there is a condition 8515 which says not to marry until the first entry to Australia.
> We are already married since 2011 and have have uploaded the marriage certificate too for the Relationship Evidence too but then why this condition.... If anyone of u have any idea plz help me in regards to this.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Neha


Congrats on your grant... wish u all the best


----------



## VVV

Congratz Neha...All the best!


----------



## jaiswal.neha

sukhnav said:


> Congrats on your grant... wish u all the best


Thanks a lot sukhnav


----------



## superm

jaiswal.neha said:


> Presently have just mailed him as he didn't ask for any relationship evidence so we thought he has already received the uploaded documents.... will call him again tomorrow to check for this


Congrats Neha - It will get sorted out soon, don't worry!


----------



## lazybones1978

got an email from GSM adelaide!! CO allocated and is requesting for PCC overseas!!!

great start for my week..7 weeks from lodgement..


----------



## jaiswal.neha

superm said:


> Congrats Neha - It will get sorted out soon, don't worry!


Thanks a lot superm for the wishes as well as for all the help provided in this journey


----------



## Punjab

prabhathamudala said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have called DIAC today and after a very long wait (45 minutes) I was transferred to an operator. The operator informed me that a CO has been allocated to my application today (25-03-13) and when I asked the details of the CO she told me that she is not authorized to give CO's details before the CO sends an email.
> 
> I have uploaded pretty much everything (including PCC, medicals and form-80). I am hoping for a grant this week. May be I am too ambitious, haha!


Hi, You called by landlines or mobile, as i tried by mobile and it was very expensive, please help on this


----------



## YorkieFamily

I submitted my visa application on 15/03/13

Just uploaded all my info and sent for my Police checks and medicals are booked in for 03/04/13. 

I understand that I may already have a case officer, does anyone know if this is correct?
The documents change from recommended to required when I upload them. Then after a couple of days they change to recived - does this mean that a CO has checked and approved them?


----------



## superm

jaiswal.neha said:


> Thanks a lot superm for the wishes as well as for all the help provided in this journey


Your welcome! 
When and where are you planning to move? What's your profile?


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Got my Visa Invite!!!!

Thanks to all here. Invaluable advice.

When do I pay second part of Visa Fee btw?

Think its 7000 total. Paid 3000 at beginning of process


----------



## joluwarrior

Stevo34Galway said:


> Got my Visa Invite!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all here. Invaluable advice.
> 
> When do I pay second part of Visa Fee btw?
> 
> Think its 7000 total. Paid 3000 at beginning of process


Did you mean you got your grant ?


----------



## Stevo34Galway

Yeah sorry. VISA GRANT.

Excitement is doin silly things to me 

Any idea about second part of fee or did I read it wrong?


----------



## joluwarrior

Stevo34Galway said:


> Yeah sorry. VISA GRANT.
> 
> Excitement is doin silly things to me
> 
> Any idea about second part of fee or did I read it wrong?


Congratulations :clap2:
But what's the second fee you want to know about ? Can you share for what is it being charged ?

As once you get the grant, DIAC should not be charging you for anything anymore.


----------



## Stevo34Galway

It was my understanding that I had to pay two installments...even though I am 189 and no children. Thought I paid 3000 when I submit, after the invite, and then a further 4250 before visa is issued. Am I wrong?

Hope so. I got the document in an email saying my visa was granted. Surely no second part of the fee applies as they wpukd have mentioned it????? Any help is appreciated


----------



## joluwarrior

Stevo34Galway said:


> It was my understanding that I had to pay two installments...even though I am 189 and no children. Thought I paid 3000 when I submit, after the invite, and then a further 4250 before visa is issued. Am I wrong?
> 
> Hope so. I got the document in an email saying my visa was granted. Surely no second part of the fee applies as they wpukd have mentioned it????? Any help is appreciated


No my friend. That installment of $4250 is to be paid if you are not providing evidence of functional English for your spouse/partner in your application.
So not required for you now.
You and your spouse can celebrate now


----------



## superm

Stevo34Galway said:


> Got my Visa Invite!!!!
> 
> Thanks to all here. Invaluable advice.
> 
> When do I pay second part of Visa Fee btw?
> 
> Think its 7000 total. Paid 3000 at beginning of process


Lolz.. you are really excited!
Enjoy mate - Those 4K is yours


----------



## cocofrap

lightningmcqueen said:


> We did ours via an E-HEALTH clinic and they were still required from us. Don't know though with onshore applicants..


Hi!!  Do I need to call and schedule for a medical test or can you just walk in with the medical referral letter?


----------



## anandlitesh

udda said:


> I have same CO, she reply for mails within couple of days, some times within 24 hrs.
> 
> I have seen some one with the same CO had to undergo verification process, which will take 6 weeks.
> 
> My wife's medical got referred and CO sent me informative email, with time frame which it will get clear.
> 
> Overall I guess she is pretty helpful
> 
> All the best to you




Hi Udda...

Thanks for sharing the information....

she has asked for the Form 80 & My Salary Slips, bank Statement of last 9 years...

Medical Links of my wife & mine is not available in the E-Visa...Does it mean it is finalised...


----------



## superm

cocofrap said:


> Hi!!  Do I need to call and schedule for a medical test or can you just walk in with the medical referral letter?


Get an appointment first - also confirm if they see your TRN number in their system, just to be sure!


----------



## nikhildhruv

hi guys I got a golden email .......So happy .So excited......
Signature : 189 Lodged - 21/1...
Co Assigned - 12 March
Co - Grant - today.....................................


----------



## brahmgupta

I also have similar query

The documents change from recommended to required when I upload them. Then after a couple of days they change to recived - does this mean that a CO has checked and approved them?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## imstaying

nikhildhruv said:


> hi guys I got a golden email .......So happy .So excited......
> Signature : 189 Lodged - 21/1...
> Co Assigned - 12 March
> Co - Grant - today.....................................


Congratulations Mate! All The Best! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## findraj

nikhildhruv said:


> hi guys I got a golden email .......So happy .So excited......
> Signature : 189 Lodged - 21/1...
> Co Assigned - 12 March
> Co - Grant - today.....................................


Congrats man!!!


----------



## 169399

joy_31 said:


> When did u file Ur application? Pl let us know.


I have mentioned in my signature (28-02-2013).


----------



## 169399

Punjab said:


> Hi, You called by landlines or mobile, as i tried by mobile and it was very expensive, please help on this


I have an Australian VOIP service at my home. It is very expensive to call through landline/mobile. I would recommend to use something like Skype and recharge it accordingly.


----------



## raghalan

Hi All,

I have a question.

I lodged my visa on 8th of March and waiting for CO. 

Do we have to explicitly upload Form 80 ? or is it part of the Visa application which we filled for lodging ? 

-Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## superm

nikhildhruv said:


> hi guys I got a golden email .......So happy .So excited......
> Signature : 189 Lodged - 21/1...
> Co Assigned - 12 March
> Co - Grant - today.....................................


Congrats!!:clap2::clap2:
Now may be the time to update your signature 
What's your profile?


----------



## 169399

YorkieFamily said:


> I submitted my visa application on 15/03/13
> 
> Just uploaded all my info and sent for my Police checks and medicals are booked in for 03/04/13.
> 
> I understand that I may already have a case officer, does anyone know if this is correct?
> The documents change from recommended to required when I upload them. Then after a couple of days they change to recived - does this mean that a CO has checked and approved them?





brahmgupta said:


> I also have similar query
> 
> The documents change from recommended to required when I upload them. Then after a couple of days they change to recived - does this mean that a CO has checked and approved them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


It happened to me as well. I have lodged my application on 28th February. Status changed from Recommended to Required to Received in 1-2 days. When I have called earlier I was informed by the operator (DIAC) that it is a system glitch.

I guess many are getting their CO in the 4th or 5th week (190).


----------



## tenten

nikhildhruv said:


> hi guys I got a golden email .......So happy .So excited......
> Signature : 189 Lodged - 21/1...
> Co Assigned - 12 March
> Co - Grant - today.....................................


Congratulations!


----------



## 169399

raghalan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> I lodged my visa on 8th of March and waiting for CO.
> 
> Do we have to explicitly upload Form 80 ? or is it part of the Visa application which we filled for lodging ?
> 
> -Regards,
> Ragu.


It would be a proactive approach to provide Form-80 before the CO asks so that you could expedite your process a little.


----------



## joluwarrior

nikhildhruv said:


> hi guys I got a golden email .......So happy .So excited......
> Signature : 189 Lodged - 21/1...
> Co Assigned - 12 March
> Co - Grant - today.....................................


Congratulations buddy 
Good luck for the future !!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## Immiseek

nikhildhruv said:


> hi guys I got a golden email .......So happy .So excited......
> Signature : 189 Lodged - 21/1...
> Co Assigned - 12 March
> Co - Grant - today.....................................


Congrats and all the best for your next move


----------



## Nazir

Hi,

Applied on Jan 11 through an agent from Singapore. My agent informed me last week that case is referred to Brisbane but he doesn't know d case officer details. 

Is it common? 
How can I get to know abt my CO details as its already more than 10 weeks gone and my agent is saying g to wait more? 
Plus he also said, my case is probably picked up for the external checks or CO cud b on leave that's why no contact. 

Can Anyone suggest what should I do?


----------



## AtifALi27

I got my CO assigned on20-03-2013.
He has asked for an additional proof proving I am married. I got married on 24 th Jan. I have provided the marriage certificate.. They are asking for more.

Thankyou!


----------



## sweetsam

nikhildhruv said:


> hi guys I got a golden email .......So happy .So excited......
> Signature : 189 Lodged - 21/1...
> Co Assigned - 12 March
> Co - Grant - today.....................................


Great, Congrats.


----------



## sweetsam

jaiswal.neha said:


> Got the grant letter today but in my husband's grant letter (secondary applicant) there is a condition 8515 which says not to marry until the first entry to Australia.
> We are already married since 2011 and have have uploaded the marriage certificate too for the Relationship Evidence too but then why this condition.... If anyone of u have any idea plz help me in regards to this.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Neha


Dear Neha,

Congrats on your Grant..... Wish u good luck...

Sam


----------



## sweetsam

madrag said:


> my document status has changed to "received". does it mean a CO is assigned?


When u applied????

Sam


----------



## sweetsam

Congratulation nikhildhruv... Best of luck


----------



## YorkieFamily

YorkieFamily said:


> I submitted my visa application on 15/03/13
> 
> Just uploaded all my info and sent for my Police checks and medicals are booked in for 03/04/13.
> 
> I understand that I may already have a case officer, does anyone know if this is correct?
> The documents change from recommended to required when I upload them. Then after a couple of days they change to recived - does this mean that a CO has checked and approved them?


Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you) 
Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required. 
Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document. 
Received- When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized) 
Met - Means Documents are finalized. 
BF (Brought Forward) or TRIM (The Requirement Is Met) - Means Documents are finalized


----------



## sweetsam

lazybones1978 said:


> got an email from GSM adelaide!! CO allocated and is requesting for PCC overseas!!!
> 
> great start for my week..7 weeks from lodgement..


Good and Best of luck


----------



## sach_1213

nikhildhruv said:


> hi guys I got a golden email .......So happy .So excited......
> Signature : 189 Lodged - 21/1...
> Co Assigned - 12 March
> Co - Grant - today.....................................


Congrats


----------



## hbsam01

Stevo34Galway said:


> It was my understanding that I had to pay two installments...even though I am 189 and no children. Thought I paid 3000 when I submit, after the invite, and then a further 4250 before visa is issued. Am I wrong?
> 
> Hope so. I got the document in an email saying my visa was granted. Surely no second part of the fee applies as they wpukd have mentioned it????? Any help is appreciated


Congrats on the grant. As far as I know it's just 1 payment. 
just interested as not seen anyone else on this forum from ireland - r u from Galway ireland or is that your surname? 
We applied on 20th jan and still waiting for a CO!

EOI Submitted 1/12/12; Invited 07/12/13; Applied 189 20/01/13; PCC 17/01/13 & 29/01/13; Meds 31/01/13; CO ?; Visa ??


----------



## kainm

Hey guys I'm new to this forum. I'm living in Sydney Australia since 2008. Completed my studies, working full-time now. How is the allocation dates coming along for 189 subclass? When can I expect the case officer on my file?

Following are my details:

Subclass 189 lodged - 9th Feb 2013. 
Acknowledgement email - 11th Feb 2013
Medicals done. AFP done. Overseas PCC not done yet.


Are Adelaide CO teams quicker than Brisbane in getting allocation?

Thank you in advance for replies.


----------



## tani

kainm said:


> Hey guys I'm new to this forum. I'm living in Sydney Australia since 2008. Completed my studies, working full-time now. How is the allocation dates coming along for 189 subclass? When can I expect the case officer on my file?
> 
> Following are my details:
> 
> Subclass 189 lodged - 9th Feb 2013.
> Acknowledgement email - 11th Feb 2013
> Medicals done. AFP done. Overseas PCC not done yet.
> 
> 
> Are Adelaide CO teams quicker than Brisbane in getting allocation?
> 
> Thank you in advance for replies.


Hi,

Official CO allocation time for 189 applicants is 10 weeks. You can check it here 
http://http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm
But, applicant can get allocated their CO and even grant before 10 weeks of time.
You can contact DIAC at 1300 364 613 to inquire about your status.


----------



## Naveed539

hello tani,

have not you been allocated a CO yet, as it looks like from your time line shown at Your Signature part...?

I wonder, where as, i be allocated CO yet Or not really...?


----------



## Naveed539

hello kainm,

just wanted to enquire something from your expereince dude...Do you have any idea that PR Holders have to pay Tuition Fee esp for Research oriented degrees Or Not really esp for PHD degree, I heaed perhaps they don,t need to...

I would feel acknowledged if you could be of help,

regards,


----------



## tani

Naveed539 said:


> hello tani,
> 
> have not you been allocated a CO yet, as it looks like from your time line shown at Your Signature part...?
> 
> I wonder, where as, i be allocated CO yet Or not really...?


I called DIAC on Friday .. I was told I have not yet assigned a CO and to wait for 10 weeks time.
But , I think may be I have been allocated a CO but I am yet in a queue.There was an applicant who was told he is not assigned a CO but he got the grant the next day. I wish the same for me too


----------



## Naveed539

i presume you will be having direct grant in that case hopefully...Whats your occupation btw...?


----------



## tani

Naveed539 said:


> i presume you will be having direct grant in that case hopefully...Whats your occupation btw...?


Software Engg


----------



## kainm

Naveed539 said:


> hello kainm,
> 
> just wanted to enquire something from your expereince dude...Do you have any idea that PR Holders have to pay Tuition Fee esp for Research oriented degrees Or Not really esp for PHD degree, I heaed perhaps they don,t need to...
> 
> I would feel acknowledged if you could be of help,
> 
> regards,


Yes I think the permanent residents are required to pay the tuition fees but not as expensive as international students and there are also some financial assistance, loans, government grants available for Permanent residents and/or Citizens, not sure but it's definitely more easy and cheaper compared to international students.


----------



## Naveed539

thanx Kainm

Best Wishes for your new PR Visa Status soon...


----------



## imstaying

another day.. tik tak tik tak.. 

advance congratulations to the people who will get their golden mail today! :clap2:


----------



## kainm

Naveed539 said:


> thanx Kainm
> 
> Best Wishes for your new PR Visa Status soon...


Thanks mate!


----------



## nikhildhruv

superm said:


> Congrats!!:clap2::clap2:
> Now may be the time to update your signature
> What's your profile?


I am Chartered Accountant from India & I did Masters In Australia.
.....Now its time for me for holidays to India ....lane:


----------



## anandlitesh

tani said:


> I called DIAC on Friday .. I was told I have not yet assigned a CO and to wait for 10 weeks time.
> But , I think may be I have been allocated a CO but I am yet in a queue.There was an applicant who was told he is not assigned a CO but he got the grant the next day. I wish the same for me too


Hi Tani,

u have applied earlier than me and i am 100% sure that you must be having a CO till now..so dont worry and be relax...


----------



## anandlitesh

Hi All..

Medical link for my wife & mine got disappear in on friday....does it mean it is finalised or anything pending with them...

Submitted all the documents today and waiting.............


----------



## udda

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Udda...
> 
> Thanks for sharing the information....
> 
> she has asked for the Form 80 & My Salary Slips, bank Statement of last 9 years...
> 
> Medical Links of my wife & mine is not available in the E-Visa...Does it mean it is finalised...


No it does not mean medicals are finalized. It means Global health received your medical, basically that means hospital has uploaded then. 

How many years of experience did u claim? Y bank statements for 9 years?


----------



## Nazir

Hi,

Applied on Jan 11 through an agent from Singapore. My agent informed me last week that case is referred to Brisbane but he doesn't know d case officer details.

Is it common?
How can I get to know abt my CO details as its already more than 10 weeks gone and my agent is saying g to wait more?
Plus he also said, my case is probably picked up for the external checks or CO cud b on leave that's why no contact.

Can Anyone suggest what should I do?


----------



## anandlitesh

udda said:


> No it does not mean medicals are finalized. It means Global health received your medical, basically that means hospital has uploaded then.
> 
> How many years of experience did u claim? Y bank statements for 9 years?


I have claimed a experience of 9 years and having all the salary slips with me along with bank statement, IT Returns, From 16 also..

submitted them today...

How can i get the information about my medicals as there is no communication from CO also..

She asked only for the form 80 & salary proofs.


----------



## Punjab

prabhathamudala said:


> I have an Australian VOIP service at my home. It is very expensive to call through landline/mobile. I would recommend to use something like Skype and recharge it accordingly.


Thanx for the help


----------



## udda

anandlitesh said:


> I have claimed a experience of 9 years and having all the salary slips with me along with bank statement, IT Returns, From 16 also..
> 
> submitted them today...
> 
> How can i get the information about my medicals as there is no communication from CO also..
> 
> She asked only for the form 80 & salary proofs.


I think only way that you can know about medical is through CO. When you submit your documents you could have asked about the status of medicals. 

My CO first told me she needs form 80 and after couple of days she told me my wife's medical was referred to MOC. So you'll never know until CO tells you it is finalized.


----------



## vovon

For my wife English ability proof, I have submitted a certificate from her university stating the medium of instruction was English for the course. Still the document is shown as "required" in the system even after two weeks. Anybody has any idea what should be done. whether this should be a concern.
Thanks
Vovon


----------



## MVR

Dear all,

RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAIL TODAY :clap2:

My timelines below

ACS Approval - 13-Nov-2012
EOI Submitted - 17-Dec-2012
Invitation - 07-Jan-2013
Application/Ack (189) - 06-Feb-2013
PCC - 25-Feb-2013
Meds - 15-Mar-2013 (health check link disappeared)
CO - Never Contacted 

GRANT - 26-Mar-2013 

It was pretty fast. Never expected this!!! Feeling very excited now. 
Thanks to all the folks who have helped me in this journey.

Wishing all a speedy grant. And many many more grants today.


----------



## VIVEIN

congo, enjoy the moment


----------



## rajivp2008

MVR said:


> Dear all,
> 
> RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAIL TODAY :clap2:
> 
> My timelines below
> 
> ACS Approval - 13-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted - 17-Dec-2012
> Invitation - 07-Jan-2013
> Application/Ack (189) - 06-Feb-2013
> PCC - 25-Feb-2013
> Meds - 15-Mar-2013 (health check link disappeared)
> CO - Never Contacted
> 
> GRANT - 26-Mar-2013
> 
> It was pretty fast. Never expected this!!! Feeling very excited now.
> Thanks to all the folks who have helped me in this journey.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy grant. And many many more grants today.


Congrats!!! Could you please share CO initials and team.


----------



## VIVEIN

vovon said:


> For my wife English ability proof, I have submitted a certificate from her university stating the medium of instruction was English for the course. Still the document is shown as "required" in the system even after two weeks. Anybody has any idea what should be done. whether this should be a concern.
> Thanks
> Vovon


Dont think this should be a issue, if the file details are available in the List of Attached Documents, things are fine. In my case it kept on changing for 3-4 days, think it is system bug.


----------



## findraj

MVR said:


> Dear all,
> 
> RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAIL TODAY :clap2:
> 
> My timelines below
> 
> ACS Approval - 13-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted - 17-Dec-2012
> Invitation - 07-Jan-2013
> Application/Ack (189) - 06-Feb-2013
> PCC - 25-Feb-2013
> Meds - 15-Mar-2013 (health check link disappeared)
> CO - Never Contacted
> 
> GRANT - 26-Mar-2013
> 
> It was pretty fast. Never expected this!!! Feeling very excited now.
> Thanks to all the folks who have helped me in this journey.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy grant. And many many more grants today.


Congratulations!!


----------



## kainm

MVR said:


> Dear all,
> 
> RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAIL TODAY :clap2:
> 
> My timelines below
> 
> ACS Approval - 13-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted - 17-Dec-2012
> Invitation - 07-Jan-2013
> Application/Ack (189) - 06-Feb-2013
> PCC - 25-Feb-2013
> Meds - 15-Mar-2013 (health check link disappeared)
> CO - Never Contacted
> 
> GRANT - 26-Mar-2013
> 
> It was pretty fast. Never expected this!!! Feeling very excited now.
> Thanks to all the folks who have helped me in this journey.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy grant. And many many more grants today.



Congrats dude, I lodged my 189 application on 9th Feb. Hopefully I will get CO assigned within this week or next. arty: :clap2:


----------



## tenten

MVR said:


> Dear all,
> 
> RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAIL TODAY :clap2:
> 
> My timelines below
> 
> ACS Approval - 13-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted - 17-Dec-2012
> Invitation - 07-Jan-2013
> Application/Ack (189) - 06-Feb-2013
> PCC - 25-Feb-2013
> Meds - 15-Mar-2013 (health check link disappeared)
> CO - Never Contacted
> 
> GRANT - 26-Mar-2013
> 
> It was pretty fast. Never expected this!!! Feeling very excited now.
> Thanks to all the folks who have helped me in this journey.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy grant. And many many more grants today.


Congratulations MVR!


----------



## VVV

Congratulations Stevo34Galway, nikhildhruv and MVR....All the very best! Enjoy the grants!


----------



## Immiseek

MVR said:


> Dear all,
> 
> RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAIL TODAY :clap2:
> 
> My timelines below
> 
> ACS Approval - 13-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted - 17-Dec-2012
> Invitation - 07-Jan-2013
> Application/Ack (189) - 06-Feb-2013
> PCC - 25-Feb-2013
> Meds - 15-Mar-2013 (health check link disappeared)
> CO - Never Contacted
> 
> GRANT - 26-Mar-2013
> 
> It was pretty fast. Never expected this!!! Feeling very excited now.
> Thanks to all the folks who have helped me in this journey.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy grant. And many many more grants today.


Congrats for ur grant.
I observed from your timeline that ur process got over in 4.5 months. That's pretty fast by any standards. ALl the best for future moves.


----------



## ksheshkumar

Hi All...

Got the Golden Mail today.......lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## vovon

VIVEIN said:


> Dont think this should be a issue, if the file details are available in the List of Attached Documents, things are fine. In my case it kept on changing for 3-4 days, think it is system bug.


oh ok... thanks for the info.


----------



## jaiswal.neha

superm said:


> Your welcome!
> When and where are you planning to move? What's your profile?


Finally my thing is resolved.... The CO replied today and told that he is aware that we are married and the condition implies that my husband should not marry again before his first entry to Australia 
So its time for celebration for me 

We r planning to move around the end of this year... will start searching for job from aug onwards so after that anytime once we get the job.
We'll prefer to be in Melbourne as we had been there for long time before (came back on Oct 2012) but depends. If we get a job in some other place initially then will join there, later on might move to Melbourne.
My profile is Analyst Programmer.... whats urs and where are u planning to move?


----------



## joluwarrior

ksheshkumar said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Got the Golden Mail today.......lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations !!!
Enjoy the moment....Good luck for the future


----------



## ksheshkumar

Congrat's to everyone who got there Grants.....

for others who are waiting... MAy God bless them with there Grant's ASAP.....


----------



## joluwarrior

jaiswal.neha said:


> Finally my thing is resolved.... The CO replied today and told that he is aware that we are married and the condition implies that my husband should not marry again before his first entry to Australia
> So its time for celebration for me
> 
> We r planning to move around the end of this year... will start searching for job from aug onwards so after that anytime once we get the job.
> We'll prefer to be in Melbourne as we had been there for long time before (came back on Oct 2012) but depends. If we get a job in some other place initially then will join there, later on might move to Melbourne.
> My profile is Analyst Programmer.... whats urs and where are u planning to move?


Thanks for the details on the condition.


----------



## joluwarrior

MVR said:


> Dear all,
> 
> RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAIL TODAY :clap2:
> 
> My timelines below
> 
> ACS Approval - 13-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted - 17-Dec-2012
> Invitation - 07-Jan-2013
> Application/Ack (189) - 06-Feb-2013
> PCC - 25-Feb-2013
> Meds - 15-Mar-2013 (health check link disappeared)
> CO - Never Contacted
> 
> GRANT - 26-Mar-2013
> 
> It was pretty fast. Never expected this!!! Feeling very excited now.
> Thanks to all the folks who have helped me in this journey.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy grant. And many many more grants today.


Congratulations !!
Savor the moment


----------



## abdulazeem

Congrats to all who got there final letter from DIAC


----------



## lightningmcqueen

cocofrap said:


> Hi!!  Do I need to call and schedule for a medical test or can you just walk in with the medical referral letter?


You're still in Manila right now? Call the clinic you have chosen or the clinic stated in your referral letter and get an appointment to make sure you will be entertained when you visit them. Also, to know if they can already find your application online. When you do, ask them for the requirements and their medical fees so you can be prepared. Mostly, they will ask you to bring Forms 26 and 160, passport photos, photocopy of passport bio-page and the referral letter.


----------



## sukhnav

MVR said:


> Dear all,
> 
> RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAIL TODAY :clap2:
> 
> My timelines below
> 
> ACS Approval - 13-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted - 17-Dec-2012
> Invitation - 07-Jan-2013
> Application/Ack (189) - 06-Feb-2013
> PCC - 25-Feb-2013
> Meds - 15-Mar-2013 (health check link disappeared)
> CO - Never Contacted
> 
> GRANT - 26-Mar-2013
> 
> It was pretty fast. Never expected this!!! Feeling very excited now.
> Thanks to all the folks who have helped me in this journey.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy grant. And many many more grants today.


Congrats for the grant... best of luck


----------



## sukhnav

jaiswal.neha said:


> Finally my thing is resolved.... The CO replied today and told that he is aware that we are married and the condition implies that my husband should not marry again before his first entry to Australia
> So its time for celebration for me
> 
> We r planning to move around the end of this year... will start searching for job from aug onwards so after that anytime once we get the job.
> We'll prefer to be in Melbourne as we had been there for long time before (came back on Oct 2012) but depends. If we get a job in some other place initially then will join there, later on might move to Melbourne.
> My profile is Analyst Programmer.... whats urs and where are u planning to move?


Congrats once again...


----------



## lightningmcqueen

Stevo34Galway said:


> Yeah sorry. VISA GRANT.
> 
> Excitement is doin silly things to me
> 
> Any idea about second part of fee or did I read it wrong?


Congratulations! Since you have been prepared to spend the AUD 4k, I suggest you spend it by staging a party and invite your fellow forum members. :eyebrows:


----------



## sukhnav

ksheshkumar said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Got the Golden Mail today.......lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats for your grant...


----------



## lightningmcqueen

nikhildhruv said:


> hi guys I got a golden email .......So happy .So excited......
> Signature : 189 Lodged - 21/1...
> Co Assigned - 12 March
> Co - Grant - today.....................................


Congratulations mate!


----------



## AUS2013

I have applied through agent.. My query is.. How will I get to know that Case Officer has been assigned? i am accessing this link:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app 

for VISA status.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313 ACS APP:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||IELTS: 12/01/13 7 in each|| EOI Submitted: 19/02/13| Invite 4th March || VISA Lodged: 8th march || CO: Awaited


----------



## sach_1213

MVR said:


> Dear all,
> 
> RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAIL TODAY :clap2:
> 
> My timelines below
> 
> ACS Approval - 13-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted - 17-Dec-2012
> Invitation - 07-Jan-2013
> Application/Ack (189) - 06-Feb-2013
> PCC - 25-Feb-2013
> Meds - 15-Mar-2013 (health check link disappeared)
> CO - Never Contacted
> 
> GRANT - 26-Mar-2013
> 
> It was pretty fast. Never expected this!!! Feeling very excited now.
> Thanks to all the folks who have helped me in this journey.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy grant. And many many more grants today.


Congrats


----------



## rajesh.149

jaiswal.neha said:


> Finally my thing is resolved.... The CO replied today and told that he is aware that we are married and the condition implies that my husband should not marry again before his first entry to Australia
> So its time for celebration for me
> 
> We r planning to move around the end of this year... will start searching for job from aug onwards so after that anytime once we get the job.
> We'll prefer to be in Melbourne as we had been there for long time before (came back on Oct 2012) but depends. If we get a job in some other place initially then will join there, later on might move to Melbourne.
> My profile is Analyst Programmer.... whats urs and where are u planning to move?


Hello Neha,

If you have seen my reply .. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-189-invites-awaiting-co-563.html#post1102328

I had said the same thing .. happy that your doubts are clarified and now there are no more hiccups in your move .. All the best !!!


----------



## lightningmcqueen

MVR said:


> Dear all,
> 
> RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAIL TODAY :clap2:
> 
> My timelines below
> 
> ACS Approval - 13-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted - 17-Dec-2012
> Invitation - 07-Jan-2013
> Application/Ack (189) - 06-Feb-2013
> PCC - 25-Feb-2013
> Meds - 15-Mar-2013 (health check link disappeared)
> CO - Never Contacted
> 
> GRANT - 26-Mar-2013
> 
> It was pretty fast. Never expected this!!! Feeling very excited now.
> Thanks to all the folks who have helped me in this journey.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy grant. And many many more grants today.


WOW! :shocked: that was flawless..


----------



## lightningmcqueen

ksheshkumar said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Got the Golden Mail today.......lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats pal! Welcome to THEIR club. :thumb:


----------



## varuni

tani said:


> I called DIAC on Friday .. I was told I have not yet assigned a CO and to wait for 10 weeks time.
> But , I think may be I have been allocated a CO but I am yet in a queue.There was an applicant who was told he is not assigned a CO but he got the grant the next day. I wish the same for me too



Hello Tani,

I guess we are in same boat. I applied on Jan-26 and last week DIAC told me to wait for 10 weeks before calling DIAC, when I enquired about CO allocation.

However, I am not hoping for a direct grant as my PCC is still pending. Fingers crossed in anticipation and hands crossed in prayers.

BTW. What is your occupation code and years of experience? How many companies?
Mine: Electronic engg, 9yrs experience in 3 companies

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## lightningmcqueen

jaiswal.neha said:


> Finally my thing is resolved.... The CO replied today and told that he is aware that we are married and the condition implies that my husband should not marry again before his first entry to Australia
> So its time for celebration for me
> 
> We r planning to move around the end of this year... will start searching for job from aug onwards so after that anytime once we get the job.
> We'll prefer to be in Melbourne as we had been there for long time before (came back on Oct 2012) but depends. If we get a job in some other place initially then will join there, later on might move to Melbourne.
> My profile is Analyst Programmer.... whats urs and where are u planning to move?


Your husband must be that handsome. Your CO has given him a warning.. :lol:


----------



## tani

varuni said:


> Hello Tani,
> 
> I guess we are in same boat. I applied on Jan-26 and last week DIAC told me to wait for 10 weeks before calling DIAC, when I enquired about CO allocation.
> 
> However, I am not hoping for a direct grant as my PCC is still pending. Fingers crossed in anticipation and hands crossed in prayers.
> 
> BTW. What is your occupation code and years of experience? How many companies?
> Mine: Electronic engg, 9yrs experience in 3 companies
> 
> Thanks,
> Varuni


Hi Varuni,

Lets hope for our best..May be CO is assigned for both of us and we will soon hear from our CO...Though I have uploaded all the docs from my side still,If not a direct grant, I will be happy to even hear from CO. My occupation comes under Software and Application programmer and I have 5 yrs exp.


----------



## vishsang

Hi

I just lodged my visa application on 23/03. I am the secondary applicant and my husband is the primary applicant.

1) On 25/03 we received an email saying that my application has been lodged and EOI has been suspended. Is this what people mean by "ack"?

2) When I look at the documents "recommended", I see that they are asking for skills assessment for me (the spouse), even though we have not claimed partner skills points. Is this a mistake or will I really be required to undergo skills assessment by ACS?

Regards


----------



## vishsang

Also, my passport is currently with another consulate for a visa stamping. Will I need my passport for completing the medicals or can I get it done with some other proof of identity? Thank you


----------



## tani

vishsang said:


> Also, my passport is currently with another consulate for a visa stamping. Will I need my passport for completing the medicals or can I get it done with some other proof of identity? Thank you


You will need your original Passport for the medicals.


----------



## varuni

*Elbit Diagnostics - Bangalore*

Anyone in Bangalore has experience with Elbit Medicals in Queens road?

How long do they take to upload the medical results? Will they tell if you give them a call?

Thanks in advance,
Varuni


----------



## bots123

Dear God, when is thy grant coming??? It's My birthday on Friday, maybe my CO wants to make my day more special lol!!! CO Adelaide Team 6,

Congratulations to all that grants today, wish you well for this new beginning!!!!


----------



## lightningmcqueen

vishsang said:


> Hi
> 
> I just lodged my visa application on 23/03. I am the secondary applicant and my husband is the primary applicant.
> 
> 1) On 25/03 we received an email saying that my application has been lodged and EOI has been suspended. Is this what people mean by "ack"?
> 
> 2) When I look at the documents "recommended", I see that they are asking for skills assessment for me (the spouse), even though we have not claimed partner skills points. Is this a mistake or will I really be required to undergo skills assessment by ACS?
> 
> Regards


Congratulations on your successful visa lodgement!

1. The email you received was auto-generated after you have successfully applied the visa from the invitation you have received from skillselect. The acknowledgement email from DIAC is sent separately, and has your File Number, TRN, Name and the "IMMI Acknowlegement of Valid Applicatio​n Received" statement on its subject and contains 2 pdf attachments: The acknowledgement letter and Summary.

2. You do not need to satisfy all the lists with "recommended" status on the eVisa page. These are just standard lists of documents as proof of claims. To know the list of documents to provide, click on the Documents checklist link found on the upper lefthand side of your eVisa page. Make sure you can support your points claimed on your visa application via skillselect. You may also arrange your Medicals and PCC beforehand, as you like, without CO allocation yet.

Goodluck on your application!


----------



## vishsang

lightningmcqueen said:


> Congratulations on your successful visa lodgement!
> 
> 1. The email you received was auto-generated after you have successfully applied the visa from the invitation you have received from skillselect. The acknowledgement email from DIAC is sent separately, and has your File Number, TRN, Name and the "IMMI Acknowlegement of Valid Applicatio​n Received" statement on its subject and contains 2 pdf attachments: The acknowledgement letter and Summary.
> 
> 2. You do not need to satisfy all the lists with "recommended" status on the eVisa page. These are just standard lists of documents as proof of claims. To know the list of documents to provide, click on the Documents checklist link found on the upper lefthand side of your eVisa page. Make sure you can support your points claimed on your visa application via skillselect. You may also arrange your Medicals and PCC beforehand, as you like, without CO allocation yet.
> 
> Goodluck on you application!


Thank you for the clarification, lightningmcqueen.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

bots123 said:


> Dear God, when is thy grant coming??? It's My birthday on Friday, maybe my CO wants to make my day more special lol!!! CO Adelaide Team 6,
> 
> Congratulations to all that grants today, wish you well for this new beginning!!!!


Happy birthday pal! Hope things get fast for medical cases being referred..


----------



## lightningmcqueen

vishsang said:


> Thank you for the clarification, lightningmcqueen.


Welcome! No problem..


----------



## tenten

bots123 said:


> Dear God, when is thy grant coming??? It's My birthday on Friday, maybe my CO wants to make my day more special lol!!! CO Adelaide Team 6,
> 
> Congratulations to all that grants today, wish you well for this new beginning!!!!


It will be a special birthday indeed if you were to get the grant this week - and I hope you do.

Personally, I'm looking for ways of fighting my urges to check my emails every 15 mins or more frequently - and even checking my junk/spam folder just in case communication from DIAC gets misdirected. I laugh at myself sometimes - anxiety has its hilarious moments.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

tenten said:


> It will be a special birthday indeed if you were to get the grant this week - and I hope you do.
> 
> Personally, I'm looking for ways of fighting my urges to check my emails every 15 mins or more frequently - and even checking my junk/spam folder just in case communication from DIAC gets misdirected. I laugh at myself sometimes - anxiety has its hilarious moments.


And i thought I am the only one doing this exact same thing! Lol


----------



## mandanapu

varuni said:


> Anyone in Bangalore has experience with Elbit Medicals in Queens road?
> 
> How long do they take to upload the medical results? Will they tell if you give them a call?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Varuni


Hi Varuni,

We been to Elbit diagnostics on 22/03/13. Doctor said immigration department gives 10days to upload medicals, but they said they vl upload Medicals with in a week.

I called them yesterday and they said DIAC website is not working. So we cudn't able to upload docs. Lets see how long they take to upload Medicals?


----------



## australia.ind

EOI: 25 Sep | Invited: 16 Nov | Lodged: 08 Dec | ACK: 10 Dec|PCC: 30 Nov| Meds: 11 Jan | CO: 4 Feb |All docs Sent: 13 Mar |Grant 21 Mar Soon


----------



## australia.ind

Hi All,

I have lodged my visa application on march 16 and uploaded all documents.
Any idea how long it takes to get a CO assigned?


----------



## vishsang

australia.ind said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on march 16 and uploaded all documents.
> Any idea how long it takes to get a CO assigned?


In case of 189, from this thread it looks lke it takes 5-7 weeks although the skillselect website mentions the timeframe as "within 10 weeks".


----------



## sach_1213

ksheshkumar said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Got the Golden Mail today.......lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats


----------



## jassmine

anandlitesh said:


> Yes they want to check the salary transaction in my bank account..
> 
> Just started to arrange them & will try to send them by monday......
> 
> Lets wait in the waiting Lounge as said by tenten...




hey can we send them e-statement?


----------



## findraj

jassmine said:


> hey can we send them e-statement?



yes, but better go to e banking site of your Salary account and download 1 entire years salary together than downloading 12 different statements for 1 year


----------



## vovon

australia.ind said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on march 16 and uploaded all documents.
> Any idea how long it takes to get a CO assigned?


I guess not before 10 weeks. This is my 7th week running and no signs of CO... sigh..


----------



## MVR

The team is Team4 Adelaide GSM.

CO Initials: K


----------



## jassmine

findraj said:


> yes, but better go to e banking site of your Salary account and download 1 entire years salary together than downloading 12 different statements for 1 year


thanks..will do so


----------



## vovon

australia.ind said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on march 16 and uploaded all documents.
> Any idea how long it takes to get a CO assigned?


BTW if the medicals and PCC are pending, get them done in the meanwhile. Should help.


----------



## cocofrap

lightningmcqueen said:


> You're still in Manila right now? Call the clinic you have chosen or the clinic stated in your referral letter and get an appointment to make sure you will be entertained when you visit them. Also, to know if they can already find your application online. When you do, ask them for the requirements and their medical fees so you can be prepared. Mostly, they will ask you to bring Forms 26 and 160, passport photos, photocopy of passport bio-page and the referral letter.


Awesome! Thanks! Yes, in Manila. I am planning to go ahead and have my medicals done even without a CO yet, hope this wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## saq1980

Hi All,

Now I am filling a Form 80. :confused2: what I need to fill in section "Part C – Travel to Australia"

35. Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) OR
if you are in Australia did you travel with any other person(s)?

Is this for my kids info ?

Regards and best wishes ,
Qavi


----------



## vovon

saq1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Now I am filling a Form 80. :confused2: what I need to fill in section "Part C – Travel to Australia"
> 
> 35. Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) OR
> if you are in Australia did you travel with any other person(s)?
> 
> Is this for my kids info ?
> 
> Regards and best wishes ,
> Qavi


Yes, for kids and spouse.


----------



## cocofrap

vishsang said:


> Hi
> 
> I just lodged my visa application on 23/03. I am the secondary applicant and my husband is the primary applicant.
> 
> 1) On 25/03 we received an email saying that my application has been lodged and EOI has been suspended. Is this what people mean by "ack"?
> 
> 2) When I look at the documents "recommended", I see that they are askin for skills assessment for me (the spouse), even though we have not claimed partner skills points. Is this a mistake or will I really be required to undergo skills assessment by ACS?
> 
> Regards


Hi! I lodged my application a day after you and I also received the same email regarding the suspension of my EOI. I haven't received an acknowledgement letter yet. They say it would take around 5-7 days.. Let me know if you hear from them soon, as we will most probably have a similar timeline  

Can anyone shed light on the "record of responses" file? (It appears as a link before the part where you can upload your documents) Because some of the questions on mine appeared to have blank answers when I know that I didn't miss out on filling out any info. Could this be a system glitch?


----------



## lightningmcqueen

cocofrap said:


> Awesome! Thanks! Yes, in Manila. I am planning to go ahead and have my medicals done even without a CO yet, hope this wouldn't be a problem.


There won't be any problem, this I'm sure. 
Goodluck with your application!


----------



## cocofrap

lightningmcqueen said:


> There won't be any problem, this I'm sure.
> Goodluck with your application!


Thank you!!


----------



## bots123

lightningmcqueen said:


> Happy birthday pal! Hope things get fast for medical cases being referred..



Thanks Pal!! Fingers crossed


----------



## bots123

tenten said:


> It will be a special birthday indeed if you were to get the grant this week - and I hope you do.
> 
> Personally, I'm looking for ways of fighting my urges to check my emails every 15 mins or more frequently - and even checking my junk/spam folder just in case communication from DIAC gets misdirected. I laugh at myself sometimes - anxiety has its hilarious moments.



Ten ten, you made my day, lol, I do exactly that, by the time we get visas we will be suffering High blood pressure, anxiety etc lol,


----------



## vishsang

cocofrap said:


> Hi! I lodged my application a day after you and I also received the same email regarding the suspension of my EOI. I haven't received an acknowledgement letter yet. They say it would take around 5-7 days.. Let me know if you hear from them soon, as we will most probably have a similar timeline
> 
> Can anyone shed light on the "record of responses" file? (It appears as a link before the part where you can upload your documents) Because some of the questions on mine appeared to have blank answers when I know that I didn't miss out on filling out any info. Could this be a system glitch?


I will. And I'll keep an eye out for your posts too


----------



## saq1980

vovon said:


> Yes, for kids and spouse.


thanks Vovon.

But for Spouse there is a seprate column "Part B – Your partner’s details".

still I need to fill spouse data in that section?

Regards,


----------



## superm

saq1980 said:


> thanks Vovon.
> 
> But for Spouse there is a seprate column "Part B – Your partner’s details".
> 
> still I need to fill spouse data in that section?
> 
> Regards,


yes!


----------



## 169399

*Hi Expatforum & Members!*

I am extremely happy to share the news that my grant has reached me early in the morning.

I would like to mention that without this forum and timely guidance (I have been a silent follower for a while) it would not have been any easier.

I have received the grant in exactly 26 days from lodging the application. This should boost the moral of expats who are waiting for their grants.

I wish everyone speedy grants!

Thank you once again,

*Prabhath*


----------



## devandroid

Hi 

Need some advise. We had a baby during our visa processing. Do we need to prepare a separate passport for him or can we add him to my passport? What is the best option?

What are the documents we should send to CO?(We have send him baby's Birth Certificate)

CO has allocated on 6th of march and has already requested our medicals, Can we do our medicals after he has add our baby in to our VISA or do we need to do our medicals before that because 28 days completes on 3rd of April.

Thanks.


----------



## udda

devandroid said:


> Hi
> 
> Need some advise. We had a baby during our visa processing. Do we need to prepare a separate passport for him or can we add him to my passport? What is the best option?
> 
> What are the documents we should send to CO?(We have send him baby's Birth Certificate)
> 
> CO has allocated on 6th of march and has already requested our medicals, Can we do our medicals after he has add our baby in to our VISA or do we need to do our medicals before that because 28 days completes on 3rd of April.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

One of my friends had the same situation. 

He got extension from CO to submit the documents. I hope you also can request one. 

My Friend got a new passport for the baby, after doing many research on those two options. I am not what is the exact reason. 

Following documents were requested by CO,
1. Change of circumstances form
2. Passport Bio page(To do the medical you need baby's passport) 
3. Medicals (Its better to send all the together)
4. Birth Certificate 

Best thing is to any how add the baby to your application before it get finalized, other wise you'll have to wait for another couple of months. Unfortunately my friend could not get the birth certificate on time, so his application got finalized without adding the baby. Now he is waiting till CO adds his baby into the application. 

Hope this helps you


----------



## nercromaniac85

udda said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of my friends had the same situation.
> 
> He got extension from CO to submit the documents. I hope you also can request one.
> 
> My Friend got a new passport for the baby, after doing many research on those two options. I am not what is the exact reason.
> 
> Following documents were requested by CO,
> 1. Change of circumstances form
> 2. Passport Bio page(To do the medical you need baby's passport)
> 3. Medicals (Its better to send all the together)
> 4. Birth Certificate
> 
> Best thing is to any how add the baby to your application before it get finalized, other wise you'll have to wait for another couple of months. Unfortunately my friend could not get the birth certificate on time, so his application got finalized without adding the baby. Now he is waiting till CO adds his baby into the application.
> 
> Hope this helps you


Hi udda,

How long does asiri take to upload the meds? its been 7 days already including the holidays. the health evidence status is still under requested. 

last week they said the system was down and had contact DIAC to fix the issue.


----------



## rajivp2008

devandroid said:


> Hi
> 
> Need some advise. We had a baby during our visa processing. Do we need to prepare a separate passport for him or can we add him to my passport? What is the best option?
> 
> What are the documents we should send to CO?(We have send him baby's Birth Certificate)
> 
> CO has allocated on 6th of march and has already requested our medicals, Can we do our medicals after he has add our baby in to our VISA or do we need to do our medicals before that because 28 days completes on 3rd of April.
> 
> Thanks.


In regards to the passport I think it will be better for you to get a separate passport for the baby. This is because in the long run it will make it easier for you to get his/her citizenship easily. 

Also I have heard mothers having immigration issues when they travel without their child while the child is attached to the mother's passport. So I think you will be better off getting a separate passport for the baby.


----------



## ef34375

I got CO allocated yesterday. Brisbane Team 34.
Took exactly 3 weeks from Visa apply date. Refer my Sig.

Few questions:

I am still collecting my docs like Wife's transcript, Last company salary proofs, birth cert translation etc. It will take a week. I had taken 5 weeks to get CO allocated. But it took 3 weeks.

Also Medicals and PCC remaining. PCC is in process and should take 1 week or 2 at most.

I plan to upload all docs at once (except PCC & Meds). But it will take a week more.

So should I drop an email to CO, saying that I will take 1 week to upload the docs ?
Or upload it directly when ready ?


----------



## ef34375

I got CO allocated yesterday. Brisbane Team 34.
Took exactly 3 weeks from Visa apply date. Refer my Sig.

Few questions:

I am still collecting my docs like Wife's transcript, Last company salary proofs, birth cert translation etc. It will take a week. I had taken 5 weeks to get CO allocated. But it took 3 weeks.

Also Medicals and PCC remaining. PCC is in process and should take 1 week or 2 at most.

I plan to upload all docs at once (except PCC & Meds). But it will take a week more.

So should I drop an email to CO, saying that I will take 1 week to upload the docs ?
Or upload it directly when ready ?


----------



## australia.ind

irshad2005 said:


> Received my ack
> Updated the google doc


Hi all,

I got an automatic mail saying "acknowledgement" on the same day after lodging my application

I'm wondering is the same mail you guys are talking about or Will I get a mail after a week of submitting my app?


Pls let me knw

IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received - This was the subject


----------



## mamunmaziz

australia.ind said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on march 16 and uploaded all documents.
> Any idea how long it takes to get a CO assigned?



So far I know not more than 10 weeks...
I loadged my application on 13th february and not yet got CO.


----------



## saq1980

superm said:


> yes!


Thanks superm


----------



## Rabbu

Hi YorkieFamily,
where do Met, BF and TRIM appear? Could you please elaborate it?




YorkieFamily said:


> Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
> Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
> Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
> Received- When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized)
> Met - Means Documents are finalized.
> BF (Brought Forward) or TRIM (The Requirement Is Met) - Means Documents are finalized


----------



## mamunmaziz

Hi Friends,

recently I completed Medicals (e-health) of mine, my wife and my baby.....Now how could I be confirmed that DIAC got the reports sent by Medical persons?

will the attachment filed tuns from 'recomended' to 'received' or any anything else?

does any one make me clear?


----------



## Anjalisham

Hi I got my co assigned yesterday and in the email it states that for some reason if you don't have ur docs by the time set you can send receipt as proof that its being processed


----------



## udda

nercromaniac85 said:


> Hi udda,
> 
> How long does asiri take to upload the meds? its been 7 days already including the holidays. the health evidence status is still under requested.
> 
> last week they said the system was down and had contact DIAC to fix the issue.


They took about 4 days to upload. When they upload it status will not change, but organize your health link will disappear. Thats an indication for documents are uploaded, but it does not mean medicals are finalized.


----------



## mirza_755

MVR said:


> Dear all,
> 
> RECEIVED THE GOLDEN MAIL TODAY :clap2:
> 
> My timelines below
> 
> ACS Approval - 13-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted - 17-Dec-2012
> Invitation - 07-Jan-2013
> Application/Ack (189) - 06-Feb-2013
> PCC - 25-Feb-2013
> Meds - 15-Mar-2013 (health check link disappeared)
> CO - Never Contacted
> 
> GRANT - 26-Mar-2013
> 
> It was pretty fast. Never expected this!!! Feeling very excited now.
> Thanks to all the folks who have helped me in this journey.
> 
> Wishing all a speedy grant. And many many more grants today.


Congrats ......................Hope our CO will grant us as like ur faster process .........Best of luck


----------



## mirza_755

mamunmaziz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> recently I completed Medicals (e-health) of mine, my wife and my baby.....Now how could I be confirmed that DIAC got the reports sent by Medical persons?
> 
> will the attachment filed tuns from 'recomended' to 'received' or any anything else?
> 
> does any one make me clear?


If you are done with your medical exam for Australian migration, then generally organize health link disappear from your eVisa page, which means that medical are received by DIAC's health group (this is just indicative and not a sure shot way to know). You can call up your clinic to know if the Medical result are uploaded/couriered


----------



## mamunmaziz

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats ......................Hope our CO will grant us as like ur faster process .........Best of luck




Congrats to Lucky MVR


----------



## mamunmaziz

mirza_755 said:


> If you are done with your medical exam for Australian migration, then generally organize health link disappear from your eVisa page, which means that medical are received by DIAC's health group (this is just indicative and not a sure shot way to know). You can call up your clinic to know if the Medical result are uploaded/couriered


Thanks Mr. Mirza..
I have done medical exam for Australia ..I loadged application for Visa getting invitaion in 189 Subclass.

Mr. Mirza R u in Australia or in Dhaka now?


----------



## sach_1213

prabhathamudala said:


> *Hi Expatforum & Members!*
> 
> I am extremely happy to share the news that my grant has reached me early in the morning.
> 
> I would like to mention that without this forum and timely guidance (I have been a silent follower for a while) it would not have been any easier.
> 
> I have received the grant in exactly 26 days from lodging the application. This should boost the moral of expats who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> I wish everyone speedy grants!
> 
> Thank you once again,
> 
> *Prabhath*


Congrats ....


----------



## brahmgupta

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats ....


hi sach,

In your signature you have mentioned that job verification took place.. Can you please elaborate on this?


----------



## reehan

ef34375 said:


> I got CO allocated yesterday. Brisbane Team 34.
> Took exactly 3 weeks from Visa apply date. Refer my Sig.
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> I am still collecting my docs like Wife's transcript, Last company salary proofs, birth cert translation etc. It will take a week. I had taken 5 weeks to get CO allocated. But it took 3 weeks.
> 
> Also Medicals and PCC remaining. PCC is in process and should take 1 week or 2 at most.
> 
> I plan to upload all docs at once (except PCC & Meds). But it will take a week more.
> 
> So should I drop an email to CO, saying that I will take 1 week to upload the docs ?
> Or upload it directly when ready ?


Congrats on getting CO. How did you know that you have been assigned a CO? Did your CO ask for any documents? Normally COs provide 28 days to upload requested docs which they can extend on request if there is a genuine reason.


----------



## devandroid

udda said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of my friends had the same situation.
> 
> He got extension from CO to submit the documents. I hope you also can request one.
> 
> My Friend got a new passport for the baby, after doing many research on those two options. I am not what is the exact reason.
> 
> Following documents were requested by CO,
> 1. Change of circumstances form
> 2. Passport Bio page(To do the medical you need baby's passport)
> 3. Medicals (Its better to send all the together)
> 4. Birth Certificate
> 
> Best thing is to any how add the baby to your application before it get finalized, other wise you'll have to wait for another couple of months. Unfortunately my friend could not get the birth certificate on time, so his application got finalized without adding the baby. Now he is waiting till CO adds his baby into the application.
> 
> Hope this helps you


Thanks for the quick reply. 

May I know whether your friend’s baby’s birth certificate was obtain from “Kirulapone” register? Because we also had the same situation there.


----------



## udda

devandroid said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> May I know whether your friend’s baby’s birth certificate was obtain from “Kirulapone” register? Because we also had the same situation there.


No I dont think so. He is from Kurunegala. I think he obtained it from some where around there.


----------



## sukhnav

*HAPPY HOLI* ( A Festival of colours and Love in India ) to all the members of this fourm. Hope your life is framed with all the colours of Love and Happiness today and always. Congratulation to all who got their grants and best of luck to rest all of us who are waiting for grants (including me ).

Regards,


----------



## cocofrap

vishsang said:


> I will. And I'll keep an eye out for your posts too


I received my acknowledgement email today. Hope you did too!


----------



## tani

Any news of grant today?? It is going to be Easter holidays from this Friday to Monday ....If not heard from CO by tomorrow then there will be no hope for another 4 days ... Anxiety has no bounds :O


----------



## VVV

Congratz Ksheshkumar on the grant! ...and Good Luck to everyone waiting grants...All the best!


----------



## tobeaussie

First of all thanks for the wealth of information here. My apologies if i am posting this in the wrong Thread.

I have below query:

I am a 457 holder and have this visa till next year. I have worked in australia for 3 years on this visa and am back to India for a short term assigment(3-4 monts or may get extended). Meanwhile my wife(dependant 457) got a job when i was there. She is continuing to stay there and work. I had inquired with immigration if it is ok and they said it is perfectly fine if i work with the same company and in the same role, which i am. Now we have planned to apply for 189 visa and i have the following concerns.

1. If i choose to apply from offshore(if invited) will it make my case complex or complicated as primary is in offshore where as dependant is onshore?
2. Will it have any impact on timelines or visa grant decision?
3. Has anybody else faced this kind of a scenario?

Basically the reason my wife wants to continue is that we will have a permanent job already. When we plan to migrate i can look out for a job later if neccesary. Please advise on this

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vishsang

cocofrap said:


> I received my acknowledgement email today. Hope you did too!


Not yet, hopefully soon


----------



## vovon

surprisingly no news of any grants or co allocation today


----------



## mandanapu

Hi,

I've lodged my visa application on 12/03/13. Till now no signs of CO. 

But one of my friend lodged on 14/03/13 and yesterday co has been allotted to her. 

Now am bit worrying in my case. Still anyone is waiting for CO, one who applied on 12/03/13 or before that.

Thanks


----------



## sukhnav

vovon said:


> surprisingly no news of any grants or co allocation today


It seems All CO are playing HOLI today.... So no grant today... 

Regards,


----------



## imstaying

by the looks of it, no grants for another 5 days.. sad sad sad sad


----------



## Jaik2012

prabhathamudala said:


> *Hi Expatforum & Members!*
> 
> I am extremely happy to share the news that my grant has reached me early in the morning.
> 
> I would like to mention that without this forum and timely guidance (I have been a silent follower for a while) it would not have been any easier.
> 
> I have received the grant in exactly 26 days from lodging the application. This should boost the moral of expats who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> I wish everyone speedy grants!
> 
> Thank you once again,
> 
> *Prabhath*


Cool. congrats


----------



## Jaik2012

mandanapu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged my visa application on 12/03/13. Till now no signs of CO.
> 
> But one of my friend lodged on 14/03/13 and yesterday co has been allotted to her.
> 
> Now am bit worrying in my case. Still anyone is waiting for CO, one who applied on 12/03/13 or before that.
> 
> Thanks


I have applied on 10th Mar 2013. Still no signs of CO. May need to wait a little more


----------



## joluwarrior

Called CO today.
Didn't go for Skype. Opted for Rynga instead, wired through its iOS app.
Got 120 days of free calling to any Australian landline number in EUR 10.70 (EUR 0.70 for tax)

@Everybody --> Check it out at Rynga | For the cheapest international calls


----------



## reehan

mandanapu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged my visa application on 12/03/13. Till now no signs of CO.
> 
> But one of my friend lodged on 14/03/13 and yesterday co has been allotted to her.
> 
> Now am bit worrying in my case. Still anyone is waiting for CO, one who applied on 12/03/13 or before that.
> 
> Thanks


I lodged mine on march 08 and still waiting for co.


----------



## raghalan

Am too on the same boat, lodged mine on march 8th and waiting for CO 

Mandanapu , how did your friend come to know the assignment of CO ? She got any email ?

-Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## ansh

I just registered, it looks good.
How is the Voice clearity?


----------



## mandanapu

raghalan said:


> Am too on the same boat, lodged mine on march 8th and waiting for CO
> 
> Mandanapu , how did your friend come to know the assignment of CO ? She got any email ?
> 
> -Regards,
> Ragu.


Yes Raghu, she got a mail from CO. Adelaide.GSM. team2 and co initials SB


----------



## joluwarrior

ansh said:


> I just registered, it looks good.
> How is the Voice clearity?


As clear as you can get in normal SIM based voice calls, albeit when your internet quality is good.


----------



## apurvwalia

I lodged mine on 6th March, no response yet. Have uploaded most of the documents. Does anyone know if I can delete the uploaded documents ? I uploaded a document three times.

I know this page might not be right for asking this question but I would appreciate if anyone could suggest me on applying jobs , am a recent IT graduate and do not have any IT work experience !! 
Hope you understand my concern.:confused2:


----------



## raghalan

apurvwalia said:


> I lodged mine on 6th March, no response yet. Have uploaded most of the documents. Does anyone know if I can delete the uploaded documents ? I uploaded a document three times.
> 
> I know this page might not be right for asking this question but I would appreciate if anyone could suggest me on applying jobs , am a recent IT graduate and do not have any IT work experience !!
> Hope you understand my concern.:confused2:


You cannot delete, but you dont have to worry about that. Even I have uploaded same doc multiple times due to its status not changing to received in single shot..

However, why did you upload multiple times ?


----------



## Punjab

Here is my story,

applied on 21 jan 190 visa
email from CO on 8th feb, request for Medical and form 80. form 80 submitted on 9th feb (me and my wife), medical 11 feb
email to CO on feb 21 regarding medical status 
email from CO on 26 feb stating "medicals are finalized and application is undergoing verifications checks " 
email to CO on 11th march, for status
email from CO 26th march, "application is undergoing verifications checks "

please guide on what are "verifications checks" and i will take how much time for visa finalization. 

i checked with my (3) previous employees regarding job verification, as per all of them no phone call from Australian representative so far

people applied on 28th feb got their grant. i don't know what is going on with me :boxing:


----------



## Rabbu

Hi
I applied on 8th of March for 489 visa and so far no co allocation.



mandanapu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged my visa application on 12/03/13. Till now no signs of CO.
> 
> But one of my friend lodged on 14/03/13 and yesterday co has been allotted to her.
> 
> Now am bit worrying in my case. Still anyone is waiting for CO, one who applied on 12/03/13 or before that.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## yahoo

Hey Guys,

I am currently on a 485 visa and applied for a 189 visa (onshore) on the 6th of march. I am planning to move to india for a few months on the 9th of may and I was wondering whether this would affect my 189 visa processing? 

I am sure my visa wont be granted before the 9th of may.

Cheers


----------



## Rabbu

Hi Punjab,
They may be doing external checks. What is the initials of your case officer?



Punjab said:


> Here is my story,
> 
> applied on 21 jan 190 visa
> email from CO on 8th feb, request for Medical and form 80. form 80 submitted on 9th feb (me and my wife), medical 11 feb
> email to CO on feb 21 regarding medical status
> email from CO on 26 feb stating "medicals are finalized and application is undergoing verifications checks "
> email to CO on 11th march, for status
> email from CO 26th march, "application is undergoing verifications checks "
> 
> please guide on what are "verifications checks" and i will take how much time for visa finalization.
> 
> i checked with my (3) previous employees regarding job verification, as per all of them no phone call from Australian representative so far
> 
> people applied on 28th feb got their grant. i don't know what is going on with me :boxing:


----------



## expat_bgl_gal

prabhathamudala said:


> *Hi Expatforum & Members!*
> 
> I am extremely happy to share the news that my grant has reached me early in the morning.
> 
> I would like to mention that without this forum and timely guidance (I have been a silent follower for a while) it would not have been any easier.
> 
> I have received the grant in exactly 26 days from lodging the application. This should boost the moral of expats who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> I wish everyone speedy grants!
> 
> Thank you once again,
> 
> *Prabhath*



Congrats:clap2:


----------



## expat_bgl_gal

ksheshkumar said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Got the Golden Mail today.......lane:lane:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Congrats :clap2:


----------



## golduniyamarket

Folks..any idea how many day/weeks/months it take for Medicals to get clear if they referred..I heard there are lot of backlog?

I spoke to DIAC and they said..mine were referred on Feb 26 and as of today no timeframe..

Please throw some light..


----------



## golduniyamarket

Folks..any idea how many day/weeks/months it take for Medicals to get clear if they referred..I heard there are lot of backlog?

I spoke to DIAC and they said..mine were referred on Feb 26 and as of today no timeframe..

Please throw some light..


----------



## hbsam01

!!!


----------



## hbsam01

hbsam01 said:


> Contacted DIAC tonight. We have been assigned a CO Brisbane Team 31. However we're told that they are "astronomically" busy and should expect to wait another few weeks before we are contacted! Oh we'll at least we know there has been some movement and the wait continues!!
> 
> Any one any experience of Brisbane Team 31?
> 
> EOI Submitted 1/12/12; Invited 07/12/13; Applied 189 20/01/13; PCC 17/01/13 & 29/01/13; Meds 31/01/13; CO ?; Visa ??


EOI Submitted 1/12/12; Invited 07/12/13; Applied 189 20/01/13; PCC 17/01/13 & 29/01/13; Meds 31/01/13; CO ?; Visa ??


----------



## tenten

hbsam01 said:


> EOI Submitted 1/12/12; Invited 07/12/13; Applied 189 20/01/13; PCC 17/01/13 & 29/01/13; Meds 31/01/13; CO ?; Visa ??


You can go to bed with some good news. Although I wonder what makes them 'astronomically busy' when skillselect applications are getting fewer. All the best!


----------



## hbsam01

tenten said:


> You can go to bed with some good news. Although I wonder what makes them 'astronomically busy' when skillselect applications are getting fewer. All the best!


Thanks 

EOI Submitted 1/12/12; Invited 07/12/13; Applied 189 20/01/13; PCC 17/01/13 & 29/01/13; Meds 31/01/13; CO ?; Visa ??


----------



## nadeeMW

HI Punjab,

who is your case officer? I applied on 04 feb and they allocated case officer on 12 feb. My case officer is from the Brisbane team 34. AM(case officer's initials) I have finalized medical on 28 feb. However she said she cant view the medical , then I fix that problem by 06 th March . After that no communication. I have checked with my previous employer they haven't talk to them so far.. Do not know why they take so long to finalize the case. 



Punjab said:


> Here is my story,
> 
> applied on 21 jan 190 visa
> email from CO on 8th feb, request for Medical and form 80. form 80 submitted on 9th feb (me and my wife), medical 11 feb
> email to CO on feb 21 regarding medical status
> email from CO on 26 feb stating "medicals are finalized and application is undergoing verifications checks "
> email to CO on 11th march, for status
> email from CO 26th march, "application is undergoing verifications checks "
> 
> please guide on what are "verifications checks" and i will take how much time for visa finalization.
> 
> i checked with my (3) previous employees regarding job verification, as per all of them no phone call from Australian representative so far
> 
> people applied on 28th feb got their grant. i don't know what is going on with me :boxing:


----------



## tobeaussie

tobeaussie said:


> First of all thanks for the wealth of information here. My apologies if i am posting this in the wrong Thread.
> 
> I have below query:
> 
> I am a 457 holder and have this visa till next year. I have worked in australia for 3 years on this visa and am back to India for a short term assigment(3-4 monts or may get extended). Meanwhile my wife(dependant 457) got a job when i was there. She is continuing to stay there and work. I had inquired with immigration if it is ok and they said it is perfectly fine if i work with the same company and in the same role, which i am. Now we have planned to apply for 189 visa and i have the following concerns.
> 
> 1. If i choose to apply from offshore(if invited) will it make my case complex or complicated as primary is in offshore where as dependant is onshore?
> 2. Will it have any impact on timelines or visa grant decision?
> 3. Has anybody else faced this kind of a scenario?
> 
> Basically the reason my wife wants to continue is that we will have a permanent job already. When we plan to migrate i can look out for a job later if neccesary. Please advise on this
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi experts any advice on this scenario. Any advise regarding this is highly appreciated. TIA


----------



## Vinaybs

Hi All,
I have some queries
My CO (adelaide team2) raised a query for some documents on March 8th. My agent tried to upload the documents on 25th March. But due to some problem he could only upload two documents and told me to mail all the documents to CO.
I did that on 26th of March. Is this fine to mail them the documents? Will it not create confusion because 2 documents were uploaded in the eVisa site? 
Any thoughts!! And I have sent attachments over 3 mails due to attachment size restrictions.

Anybody here with adelaide team2!! how fast is their processing? 

Should I mail back to my CO team and ask if they received the documents?

Please suggest ...

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## australia.ind

*Form 80*

Hi All,

Do I need to submit form -80 for my spouse also?

Please let me know.


----------



## goldenage

australia.ind said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do I need to submit form -80 for my spouse also?
> 
> Please let me know.


Yes..


----------



## australia.ind

*Change in designation- pls help*

I got my promotion letter by march but was effective from Janurary.
So I submitted my EOI with my old designation by March 1st

Also I'm completing 8 years by feb and EOI application calculated 15 points for my experience(including post ACS assessment)

I was Senior Consultant before and after promotion Principal Consultant and still continuing the same role .

Will this be a problem? All my payslips from Januray shows principal consultant..

Kindly help.I'm confused


----------



## Jump2Aus

No one posted about GRANT or CO allocations from last two days. Hopefully they will start GRANTs again from 2-Apr and process the backlogs quickly.


----------



## apurvwalia

raghalan said:


> You cannot delete, but you dont have to worry about that. Even I have uploaded same doc multiple times due to its status not changing to received in single shot..
> 
> However, why did you upload multiple times ?


My computer is really slow, I could not see if the status was received or required. Therefore, I uploaded them for the same reason.


----------



## vovon

Hoping i get a CO next week.


----------



## Migrator

I got Invite in the 4th Feb Round and I paid fees on 22nd Feb, Uploaded "some" documents on the 23 March, Just got PCC(Yet to Be uploaded), Medicals still pending.

Guys unless you upload all the documents CO will not be allocated...Is it like that ?? Any one noticed something similar to this ??


----------



## mamunmaziz

Migrator said:


> I got Invite in the 4th Feb Round and I paid fees on 22nd Feb, Uploaded "some" documents on the 23 March, Just got PCC(Yet to Be uploaded), Medicals still pending.
> 
> Guys unless you upload all the documents CO will not be allocated...Is it like that ?? Any one noticed something similar to this ??


Not like that. If there are any missings of documents, CO will want those later on.


----------



## mamunmaziz

Migrator said:


> I got Invite in the 4th Feb Round and I paid fees on 22nd Feb, Uploaded "some" documents on the 23 March, Just got PCC(Yet to Be uploaded), Medicals still pending.
> 
> Guys unless you upload all the documents CO will not be allocated...Is it like that ?? Any one noticed something similar to this ??


I too hoping 
We applied within nearest time.


----------



## sach_1213

golduniyamarket said:


> Folks..any idea how many day/weeks/months it take for Medicals to get clear if they referred..I heard there are lot of backlog?
> 
> I spoke to DIAC and they said..mine were referred on Feb 26 and as of today no timeframe..
> 
> Please throw some light..


They r still handling cases of nov.... So one have to wait for atleast 5 to 6 months from date of medicals refered


----------



## golduniyamarket

sach_1213 said:


> They r still handling cases of nov.... So one have to wait for atleast 5 to 6 months from date of medicals refered


that's bad news for me..when I spoke to doctor..he said everything is fine..nothing went wrong in my report..not sure why they got referred. 

Any way to find out why they got referred?


----------



## australia.ind

vovon said:


> BTW if the medicals and PCC are pending, get them done in the meanwhile. Should help.


Sure..Thanks..Already done with Medicals.Going for PCC next week 
Also ,waiting for US PCC


----------



## omapte

looks like the asignment of CO is the next big wait time.. What are the general time lines..??
1-month from the date you lodge your application..? also can we start uploading docs even if the CO is not assigned..?


----------



## zakisaleem18

A very dull two days for the applicants but cant blame as its one of these very few holidaying times unlike India where we have so my holidays in a year.... He EHheeh 


Regards Zaki


----------



## deepuz

it takes about 4 weeks for CO allocation.

yes, you can upload all the docs prior to CO allocation itself..


----------



## jayprabu

omapte said:


> looks like the asignment of CO is the next big wait time.. What are the general time lines..??
> 1-month from the date you lodge your application..? also can we start uploading docs even if the CO is not assigned..?


uploading all you docs asap will speed up ur grant.
you may directly get the grant


----------



## tenten

Migrator said:


> I got Invite in the 4th Feb Round and I paid fees on 22nd Feb, Uploaded "some" documents on the 23 March, Just got PCC(Yet to Be uploaded), Medicals still pending.
> 
> Guys unless you upload all the documents CO will not be allocated...Is it like that ?? Any one noticed something similar to this ??


Definitely not so. CO is allocated to all received applications and it is the CO who will notify you if there are documents missing in your application.

Uploading all documents before CO allocation is intended to speed up the processing after CO allocation but does not affect the CO allocation itself.


----------



## aussiehunter

*Adelaide GSM Team 4 - VS*

Hi Guys,

Can anyone share their exp with this CO ?

I was asked to submit some docs which I did after 1 week from CO's mail. I replied with all the requested docs and then I sent another mail 7 days after the first mail to confirm if all the requested docs were received.

The reason to write a second email was that the status of all the required documents is still showing as Requested on the eVisa page. 

I haven't yet got any replies from the CO so far.

Any suggestions ??? 

or is keeping patience the only way out


----------



## rajivp2008

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone share their exp with this CO ?
> 
> I was asked to submit some docs which I did after 1 week from CO's mail. I replied with all the requested docs and then I sent another mail 7 days after the first mail to confirm if all the requested docs were received.
> 
> The reason to write a second email was that the status of all the required documents is still showing as Requested on the eVisa page.
> 
> I haven't yet got any replies from the CO so far.
> 
> Any suggestions ???
> 
> or is keeping patience the only way out


It is a long weekend this week in Australia (Friday and Monday), so I assume some CO's might have gone on an extended holiday, so I think you should give it another week for everything to be back to normal.


----------



## imstaying

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone share their exp with this CO ?
> 
> I was asked to submit some docs which I did after 1 week from CO's mail. I replied with all the requested docs and then I sent another mail 7 days after the first mail to confirm if all the requested docs were received.
> 
> The reason to write a second email was that the status of all the required documents is still showing as Requested on the eVisa page.
> 
> I haven't yet got any replies from the CO so far.
> 
> Any suggestions ???
> 
> or is keeping patience the only way out


I've been in that situation before albeit another visa application. CO's usually only email you if they need something. I was asked some additional documentations and like you I followed up the status after a week due to not getting any confirmation. Still didn't get any reply, then a week after I got the grant mail.

So I guess, if you don't get a reply, that probably means they did get it but they're just busy. Otherwise, they would be obligated to inform you that they did not receive any. So yes, I guess patience is virtue at the moment for you.


----------



## mrwordsworth

I received my invitation on 4th March & have not yet filed application and want to do it as quickly as possible...

But I am still in the process of collecting certain documents, should I file my application and upload my docs later on or shall I do it when I have all my docs ready...

Plz advice...


----------



## Krunal03

*CO allocation*

ACS - developer programmer
EOI lodgement - 18th jan
Invitation- 21st jan
Lodgement - 11th feb
CO allocate - 25th march(Adelaide team 8)

*GRANT* - 27th march

Medical - not referred


----------



## sunny2aus

mrwordsworth said:


> I received my invitation on 4th March & have not yet filed application and want to do it as quickly as possible...
> 
> But I am still in the process of collecting certain documents, should I file my application and upload my docs later on or shall I do it when I have all my docs ready...
> 
> Plz advice...


you get at least 3-4 weeks to get a case officer after you apply for visa, in that time you can upload all the docs. so i would suggest you to apply.


----------



## joluwarrior

Krunal03 said:


> ACS - developer programmer
> EOI lodgement - 18th jan
> Invitation- 21st jan
> Lodgement - 11th feb
> CO allocate - 25th march(Adelaide team 8)
> 
> *GRANT* - 27th march
> 
> Medical - not referred


Congratulations mate :clap2:
Just the news you needed before a long weekend


----------



## Krunal03

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations mate :clap2:
> Just the news you needed before a long weekend


Thanx... And best of luck
Hopefully u will get soon.


----------



## omapte

about meds. Should I do my meds prior to CO assignment I mean is it allowed..? Or should I wait till the CO asks me to get my meds done..?


----------



## aussiehunter

imstaying said:


> I've been in that situation before albeit another visa application. CO's usually only email you if they need something. I was asked some additional documentations and like you I followed up the status after a week due to not getting any confirmation. Still didn't get any reply, then a week after I got the grant mail.
> 
> So I guess, if you don't get a reply, that probably means they did get it but they're just busy. Otherwise, they would be obligated to inform you that they did not receive any. So yes, I guess patience is virtue at the moment for you.


Rightly said I guess...

Patience is the key here probably...So I will wait for the Long weekend to get over and hopefully some good news follows soon after :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## brahmgupta

omapte said:


> about meds. Should I do my meds prior to CO assignment I mean is it allowed..? Or should I wait till the CO asks me to get my meds done..?


You can go either way.. It is very much allowed.. you can get medicals done even b4 CO ask 4 it..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

Hey guys I have a quick question. I logged into my TRN today and I found out that the status of most of my documents have been changed to 'Received'. Does that mean, I have been allotted a case officer and he's assessing my documents?


----------



## Samuel04

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey guys I have a quick question. I logged into my TRN today and I found out that the status of most of my documents have been changed to 'Received'. Does that mean, I have been allotted a case officer and he's assessing my documents?


Yeah .


----------



## vijay_239939

Finally the long wait has paid off and i got my grant today..........again i am a silent watcher of the forum activities---

My journey started way back on 2010 nov when i appeared for IELTS and enrolled for migration with a consultant.

IELTS was the toughest part of my journey as i took no of attempts and 1 yr to finally got the dream score

my acs was submitted in feb and got the clearance in march 2011 itself.though getting the references from indian employers and seniors was again a daunting task.......somehow managed that as well with the grace of almighty...

In Between i had also planned a bit for regional sponsership of NT when i was not able to crack the ielts and had accumlated the requried fund ets and was about to go but SA opened its door so i left NT behind and applied for SA....well the delay by consultant lead to fullfillment of requirement and my application was refused

again when NSW opened its door for software engineers in oct again applied but in the mean time i got my success in ielts so i had to again mail them to stop my application and again the fee as you all know went into drains...

Finally after submitting the EOI with 65 points in dec 2011 got invite on 7 jan 


applied on 19 jan
CO on 8 march -request for PCC and medicals
submitted them on 11 march 2011 and were uploaded i guess within 1 week by medicare
2 weeks passed without any activity was about to call diac for status of my case
got call from my previous employer that diac verified with them my roles no of working hours etc etc..

the fear too over me and i thought its better to inform my current employer as well as verification was going on,i had not informed them before...
so informed them as well........but their response was positive...i was fearing uselessly

finally today morning saw the golded mail...........and the hardwork and wait gain paid off.

this forum also helped me to understand a no of things about the process though i had consultant and i only switched here after lodging my application ,still i learned a bit.......


so party time now for me...


----------



## vijay_239939

any body moving after 4-5 months ...we can be in touch ..by the way my profession is software engineer and i am open to move to syndey melbourne and adelade...so guys just ping message me personally.........any one from new delhi....


----------



## vijay_239939

Finally the long wait has paid off and i got my grant today..........again i am a silent watcher of the forum activities---

My journey started way back on 2010 nov when i appeared for IELTS and enrolled for migration with a consultant.

IELTS was the toughest part of my journey as i took no of attempts and 1 yr to finally got the dream score

my acs was submitted in feb and got the clearance in march 2011 itself.though getting the references from indian employers and seniors was again a daunting task.......somehow managed that as well with the grace of almighty...

In Between i had also planned a bit for regional sponsership of NT when i was not able to crack the ielts and had accumlated the requried fund ets and was about to go but SA opened its door so i left NT behind and applied for SA....well the delay by consultant lead to fullfillment of requirement and my application was refused

again when NSW opened its door for software engineers in oct again applied but in the mean time i got my success in ielts so i had to again mail them to stop my application and again the fee as you all know went into drains...

Finally after submitting the EOI with 65 points in dec 2011 got invite on 7 jan 


applied on 19 jan
CO on 8 march -request for PCC and medicals
submitted them on 11 march 2011 and were uploaded i guess within 1 week by medicare
2 weeks passed without any activity was about to call diac for status of my case
got call from my previous employer that diac verified with them my roles no of working hours etc etc..

the fear too over me and i thought its better to inform my current employer as well as verification was going on,i had not informed them before...
so informed them as well........but their response was positive...i was fearing uselessly

finally today morning saw the golded mail...........and the hardwork and wait gain paid off.

this forum also helped me to understand a no of things about the process though i had consultant and i only switched here after lodging my application ,still i learned a bit.......


so party time now for me...

Any one who is looking to go around 4-5 months from now can message me...


----------



## australia.ind

vijay_239939 said:


> any body moving after 4-5 months ...we can be in touch ..by the way my profession is software engineer and i am open to move to syndey melbourne and adelade...so guys just ping message me personally.........any one from new delhi....


Hey Congrats..Thats a great news? But why ur grant took so long?
More than a year? If you wish to share


----------



## swoopbang

VCK said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have been pretty much a silent reader on this forum. I have an update, CO was allocated on 28-Feb-2013 :clap2:. My overall dates look like
> 
> GSM 189 | 22-SEP -2012: IELTS (W8, R7, L7, S7.5) | 30-NOV-2012 ACS positive assessment 261313| 4-DEC-2012 EOI 65 points | 17-DEC-2012 Invite Received | 21-DEC-2012 Visa Application Lodged and ACK | 28-Feb-2013 CO Assigned - Brisbane 34 DC


I have the same co from Brisbane team 34. I contacted the co after sending form 80. He said he had everything and i should have my pr in a week to a fortnight. Both passed and nothing happened  did you get your pr? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## imstaying

Krunal03 said:


> ACS - developer programmer
> EOI lodgement - 18th jan
> Invitation- 21st jan
> Lodgement - 11th feb
> CO allocate - 25th march(Adelaide team 8)
> 
> *GRANT* - 27th march
> 
> Medical - not referred


Congratulations Mate! Best of luck! :clap2: :clap2:

I lodge mine on the same date as yours so I'm hoping there will be no problems and I'll get my grant sometime next week.. 

brw, are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## AUS2013

I have query regarding allocation....

My agent says that CO will not be allocated untill all the dics qre unloaded. .. the only doc left is my spouse's IELTS RESULT...

Is this true?

I filed the application on 8th of March for VISA...


----------



## imstaying

vijay_239939 said:


> Finally the long wait has paid off and i got my grant today..........again i am a silent watcher of the forum activities---
> 
> My journey started way back on 2010 nov when i appeared for IELTS and enrolled for migration with a consultant.
> 
> IELTS was the toughest part of my journey as i took no of attempts and 1 yr to finally got the dream score
> 
> my acs was submitted in feb and got the clearance in march 2011 itself.though getting the references from indian employers and seniors was again a daunting task.......somehow managed that as well with the grace of almighty...
> 
> In Between i had also planned a bit for regional sponsership of NT when i was not able to crack the ielts and had accumlated the requried fund ets and was about to go but SA opened its door so i left NT behind and applied for SA....well the delay by consultant lead to fullfillment of requirement and my application was refused
> 
> again when NSW opened its door for software engineers in oct again applied but in the mean time i got my success in ielts so i had to again mail them to stop my application and again the fee as you all know went into drains...
> 
> Finally after submitting the EOI with 65 points in dec 2011 got invite on 7 jan
> 
> 
> applied on 19 jan
> CO on 8 march -request for PCC and medicals
> submitted them on 11 march 2011 and were uploaded i guess within 1 week by medicare
> 2 weeks passed without any activity was about to call diac for status of my case
> got call from my previous employer that diac verified with them my roles no of working hours etc etc..
> 
> the fear too over me and i thought its better to inform my current employer as well as verification was going on,i had not informed them before...
> so informed them as well........but their response was positive...i was fearing uselessly
> 
> finally today morning saw the golded mail...........and the hardwork and wait gain paid off.
> 
> this forum also helped me to understand a no of things about the process though i had consultant and i only switched here after lodging my application ,still i learned a bit.......
> 
> 
> so party time now for me...



Congratulations Mate! Enjoy The Party! :clap2: :clap2: lane:


----------



## imstaying

AUS2013 said:


> I have query regarding allocation....
> 
> My agent says that CO will not be allocated untill all the dics qre unloaded. .. the only doc left is my spouse's IELTS RESULT...
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> I filed the application on 8th of March for VISA...


Well based on the infos scattered around the forum. I would say your agent is wrong. you will be allocated a CO once your name pops out of the queue which is within 10 months, however, even if you get a CO allocated, chances are he/she will inform you what you are lacking and then put your application aside and work on another application until your documentation is completed and he/she is not busy with another or until the 28 days layway is exhausted. In short, more delay.

Since you've just recently lodge don't expect a CO until about 6 weeks from now, but then again some folks have been very lucky so you'll never know.


----------



## prmadhav

Hi All, 

its been 9 weeks since I applied till now no CO has been allocated. I have applied on Jan24th, 189 visa with 60 pts. 

I know the allocation time is 10 weeks. I am wondering whether I should call DIAC and check about the CO allocation or Should I wait for one more week?


----------



## Krunal03

imstaying said:


> Congratulations Mate! Best of luck! :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> I lodge mine on the same date as yours so I'm hoping there will be no problems and I'll get my grant sometime next week..
> 
> brw, are you onshore or offshore?


Yes I m onshore right now.


----------



## superm

AUS2013 said:


> I have query regarding allocation....
> 
> My agent says that CO will not be allocated untill all the dics qre unloaded. .. the only doc left is my spouse's IELTS RESULT...
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> I filed the application on 8th of March for VISA...


That is NOT right. Gawd - these agents!
Check this eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## imstaying

Krunal03 said:


> Yes I m onshore right now.


thanks!


----------



## imstaying

AUS2013 said:


> I have query regarding allocation....
> 
> My agent says that CO will not be allocated untill all the dics qre unloaded. .. the only doc left is my spouse's IELTS RESULT...
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> I filed the application on 8th of March for VISA...


umm with regards to my previous reply.. it's 10 weeks not 10 months! my apology but I can't edit it anymore.


----------



## imstaying

prmadhav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> its been 9 weeks since I applied till now no CO has been allocated. I have applied on Jan24th, 189 visa with 60 pts.
> 
> I know the allocation time is 10 weeks. I am wondering whether I should call DIAC and check about the CO allocation or Should I wait for one more week?


fight the urge, give it one more week  who knows a CO might already be working on your application right now.. have you submitted all documents?


----------



## joluwarrior

vijay_239939 said:


> Finally the long wait has paid off and i got my grant today..........again i am a silent watcher of the forum activities---
> 
> My journey started way back on 2010 nov when i appeared for IELTS and enrolled for migration with a consultant.
> 
> IELTS was the toughest part of my journey as i took no of attempts and 1 yr to finally got the dream score
> 
> my acs was submitted in feb and got the clearance in march 2011 itself.though getting the references from indian employers and seniors was again a daunting task.......somehow managed that as well with the grace of almighty...
> 
> In Between i had also planned a bit for regional sponsership of NT when i was not able to crack the ielts and had accumlated the requried fund ets and was about to go but SA opened its door so i left NT behind and applied for SA....well the delay by consultant lead to fullfillment of requirement and my application was refused
> 
> again when NSW opened its door for software engineers in oct again applied but in the mean time i got my success in ielts so i had to again mail them to stop my application and again the fee as you all know went into drains...
> 
> Finally after submitting the EOI with 65 points in dec 2011 got invite on 7 jan
> 
> 
> applied on 19 jan
> CO on 8 march -request for PCC and medicals
> submitted them on 11 march 2011 and were uploaded i guess within 1 week by medicare
> 2 weeks passed without any activity was about to call diac for status of my case
> got call from my previous employer that diac verified with them my roles no of working hours etc etc..
> 
> the fear too over me and i thought its better to inform my current employer as well as verification was going on,i had not informed them before...
> so informed them as well........but their response was positive...i was fearing uselessly
> 
> finally today morning saw the golded mail...........and the hardwork and wait gain paid off.
> 
> this forum also helped me to understand a no of things about the process though i had consultant and i only switched here after lodging my application ,still i learned a bit.......
> 
> 
> so party time now for me...


Congratulations !! :clap2:


----------



## hbsam01

prmadhav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> its been 9 weeks since I applied till now no CO has been allocated. I have applied on Jan24th, 189 visa with 60 pts.
> 
> I know the allocation time is 10 weeks. I am wondering whether I should call DIAC and check about the CO allocation or Should I wait for one more week?


Hi
We applied 20th. We contacted DIAC last night. They told us CO has been allocated but are really busy so would be another few weeks before we heard from them.

I guess we just need to hang tough for a few more weeks.

Wait until next week (10th week) and after Easter break and ring DIAC for an update - it put our mind at rest for now anyway!!

EOI Submitted 1/12/12; Invited 07/12/13; Applied 189 20/01/13; PCC 17/01/13 & 29/01/13; Meds 31/01/13; CO 26/03/13 (contacted DIAC to gain this info); contacted by CO ?; Visa ??


----------



## mamunmaziz

Krunal03 said:


> ACS - developer programmer
> EOI lodgement - 18th jan
> Invitation- 21st jan
> Lodgement - 11th feb
> CO allocate - 25th march(Adelaide team 8)
> 
> *GRANT* - 27th march
> 
> Medical - not referred


Congrats man. U r so lucky.


----------



## rkumar1

your co will be assigned to you on time u need not to bother becasue your wife's score was not uploaded...you agent trying to make you fool....


----------



## rkumar1

many congratulation on ur grant..best of luck for future..


----------



## va13

Hello Guys,
A query regarding submitting VISA documents.
Is a birth certificate mandatory for self and spouse?
I'll be the primary applicant and already have a birth certificate, but my spouse doesnt have.
Just wanted to know if there is any alternate like Passport or do we need to get her birth certificate.
Thanks in Advance !!!


----------



## rkumar1

va13 said:


> Hello Guys,
> A query regarding submitting VISA documents.
> Is a birth certificate mandatory for self and spouse?
> I'll be the primary applicant and already have a birth certificate, but my spouse doesnt have.
> Just wanted to know if there is any alternate like Passport or do we need to get her birth certificate.
> Thanks in Advance !!!



In case you don't have the birth certificate you can supply your wife's 10th class certificate...it will work i did it the same way.


----------



## australia.ind

rkumar1 said:


> In case you don't have the birth certificate you can supply your wife's 10th class certificate...it will work i did it the same way.


I'm the primary applicant and i don't have birth certificate.
I uploaded my HSc and Tc ..is that fine? or do i need to get one?

Thanks
madhubala


----------



## rkumar1

australia.ind said:


> I'm the primary applicant and i don't have birth certificate.
> I uploaded my HSc and Tc ..is that fine? or do i need to get one?
> 
> Thanks
> madhubala


that is enough..and you don't have to worry because in case CO is not convienced with the docs that you supplied he always get to back...but right now this one is enough...


----------



## ef34375

reehan said:


> Congrats on getting CO. How did you know that you have been assigned a CO? Did your CO ask for any documents? Normally COs provide 28 days to upload requested docs which they can extend on request if there is a genuine reason.


I got an email from CO (brisbane t4) requesting for docs.


----------



## permutation

Just wanted to ask 2 things when you contact your CO, as I haven't done it so far but may need to in the next week.
- What subject line do you put in the email? - does it have to mention the name of my CO? as in my case the email address I was given was for the whole team 07.
- Do you put your question in a dedicated form or directly in the email body? (I saw a form for this)


----------



## imstaying

permutation said:


> Just wanted to ask 2 things when you contact your CO, as I haven't done it so far but may need to in the next week.
> - What subject line do you put in the email? - does it have to mention the name of my CO? as in my case the email address I was given was for the whole team 07.
> - Do you put your question in a dedicated form or directly in the email body? (I saw a form for this)


Taken directly from an email I receive in a previous VISA application: (you will receive this the first time you reply to them)

Ensure you put your case officer's name in the subject line of the email.

Ensure that you include the primary applicant's full name, date of birth, your case officer’s name and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID in the email body.


Also, you don't need any form, simply say what you need to say in the email body.


----------



## pretty11

imstaying said:


> Congratulations Kabayan! :clap2::clap2::clap2: All The Best In Australia Mate! lane:


Hi imstaying!

wow a filipino mate already in au now..
where are you staying in AU?

just one favor to ask ... how is the trend of employment in AU today?
I am now trying to apply via seek.com while still here in the phils
and i hope its possible for me to get the job online 

im planning to fly by july and rent a place in melbourne..
any advise mate? i will appreciate ur response 

thank u


----------



## pretty11

lightningmcqueen said:


> We're very happy for you pretty11! Congratulations and wish you the best of luck on your future endeavors! Cheers! :clap2::clap2:


hi lightningmcqueen,
thank you... i wish u gudluck as well..
'm planning to fly this july lane:


----------



## Naveed539

Hi Experts,

Need your bit of advice upon one of my query please.

I lodged my Application on 31st Jan, 2013 and in that application i claimed my Overseas experience from *June 2006 till March, 2012*...During the said period, i served in *(Rawalpindi City)* till 31 January, 2013...But on 1st Feb, 2013, i have been posted at new Duty Station *(Lahore City)*...
Do i need to intimate about this change of my (Job place Station) to my CO by describing the situation in a simple email format…? 
*OR* 
I need to fill & upload/send Form 1022 (Notification in changes in Circumstances) by email...?

Looking for the best opinions,

Regards,


----------



## rkumar1

Naveed539 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your bit of advice upon one of my query please.
> 
> I lodged my Application on 31st Jan, 2013 and in that application i claimed my Overseas experience from *June 2006 till March, 2012*...During the said period, i served in *(Rawalpindi City)* till 31 January, 2013...But on 1st Feb, 2013, i have been posted at new Duty Station *(Lahore City)*...
> Do i need to intimate about this change of my (Job place Station) to my CO by describing the situation in a simple email format…?
> *OR*
> I need to fill & upload/send Form 1022 (Notification in changes in Circumstances) by email...?
> 
> Looking for the best opinions,
> 
> Regards,


If you are working for the same employer then it really doesn't matter. you are still working within yoru country so no need to worry.


----------



## imstaying

pretty11 said:


> Hi imstaying!
> 
> wow a filipino mate already in au now..
> where are you staying in AU?
> 
> just one favor to ask ... how is the trend of employment in AU today?
> I am now trying to apply via seek.com while still here in the phils
> and i hope its possible for me to get the job online
> 
> im planning to fly by july and rent a place in melbourne..
> any advise mate? i will appreciate ur response
> 
> thank u


Hi mate! congrats on your grant! I don't have much to say about Melbourne as I've never been there. I've been in Australia for 7 years but has never been out of WA. 

I'm not sure what your field is, and I'm not really qualified to give you an advice on job trends but overall it looks good; at least here in Perth. There are jobs to be had if you have the experience, but you might be looking at up to a month or 2 for job hunting, depending on your field and experience, so if you can't find one online make sure your funds will last. The number of job ads you can find online might be a good indication of the employment health of your field.

I would suggest finding a job first before flying if you can as it will make settling in as easy as pie. But most jobs are not advertised online, so don't worry if you can't find one while offshore. There's a good chance you'll find one when you get here if you look and network hard enough.

Also, if you're not the picky type you can always do casual paying jobs which is plenty until you can find the job that's right for you.

I wish you the best of luck in your life here in Australia. :clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:


----------



## AUS2013

Hey folks... I hv a query regarding upload if IELTS Score. ... do we need to wait for the hard copy from British council. .. or we cn upload the IELTS score in some other way also. ....


----------



## rkumar1

AUS2013 said:


> Hey folks... I hv a query regarding upload if IELTS Score. ... do we need to wait for the hard copy from British council. .. or we cn upload the IELTS score in some other way also. ....



Yes you have to wait for the hard copy to arive after results then u can upload it there is no other way to upload it.


----------



## AUS2013

rkumar1 said:


> Yes you have to wait for the hard copy to arive after results then u can upload it there is no other way to upload it.


Thanks for your reply...

I hv applied via agent... is there any way to know that the CO has been assigned from the weblink... because I will nt receive an e-mail.. only agent... and I dnt want to rely on agent completely. ..


----------



## rkumar1

AUS2013 said:


> Thanks for your reply...
> 
> I hv applied via agent... is there any way to know that the CO has been assigned from the weblink... because I will nt receive an e-mail.. only agent... and I dnt want to rely on agent completely. ..


you can login using ur TRN details and password if you the password or you can ask ur agent to share password with u. When you login u can see all the documents uploaded date and last modified date..if co is assigned and he checking your docs then generally they change either the docs status or modified date gets changed....and in few cases they even don't make any changes and finish the case by granting visa...it all depend case to case.


----------



## AUS2013

rkumar1 said:


> you can login using ur TRN details and password if you the password or you can ask ur agent to share password with u. When you login u can see all the documents uploaded date and last modified date..if co is assigned and he checking your docs then generally they change either the docs status or modified date gets changed....and in few cases they even don't make any changes and finish the case by granting visa...it all depend case to case.


Thanks again. .. for ur help.... I hv the trn no and password....


----------



## deepuz

U got email today? Wats co's initials? Wat r the docs requested ?


----------



## vovon

Krunal03 said:


> Yes I m onshore right now.


hmm.. so it seems maybe onshore applicants get some sort of priority in processing..


----------



## alamin104

nishaon said:


> VISA GRANTED!
> 
> Yaaaaaaaahooooooooooooooooo!
> I am very much glad to inform you all that our 190 visa application has been granted just now.
> Thank you very very much to all of you mates, I really appreciate all your kind hearted helps and supports.
> This forum is really really really great. Without it, the process would not be so cleaner and easier.
> Wish you all the very best.


Congrats on that! Seems that 190 is ahead. BTW, did you get any mail from CO regarding security check?


----------



## pretty11

imstaying said:


> Hi mate! congrats on your grant! I don't have much to say about Melbourne as I've never been there. I've been in Australia for 7 years but has never been out of WA.
> 
> I'm not sure what your field is, and I'm not really qualified to give you an advice on job trends but overall it looks good; at least here in Perth. There are jobs to be had if you have the experience, but you might be looking at up to a month or 2 for job hunting, depending on your field and experience, so if you can't find one online make sure your funds will last. The number of job ads you can find online might be a good indication of the employment health of your field.
> 
> I would suggest finding a job first before flying if you can as it will make settling in as easy as pie. But most jobs are not advertised online, so don't worry if you can't find one while offshore. There's a good chance you'll find one when you get here if you look and network hard enough.
> 
> Also, if you're not the picky type you can always do casual paying jobs which is plenty until you can find the job that's right for you.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck in your life here in Australia. :clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:


Thank u very much imstaying!
Ur advise was very helpful..
need more more funds perhaps that's the bottomline..
I wish u d best on your grant.
It will come sooooon..


----------



## Vijay_Aus

Hi Guys,

Please share your experience/information on below queries

1. How much time it takes to get CO assigned ?
2. How much time it takes to receive Grant after payment ?

I've made payment on 20-Mar-2013 for subclass 189 with 60 points. I'm from IT background.


Regards
Vijay


----------



## Sama0310

Vijay_Aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please share your experience/information on below queries
> 
> 1. How much time it takes to get CO assigned ?
> 2. How much time it takes to receive Grant after payment ?
> 
> I've made payment on 20-Mar-2013 for subclass 189 with 60 points. I'm from IT background.
> 
> Regards
> Vijay


The official waiting time for CO allocation is currently 10 weeks per DIAC website for subclass 189.

Grant depends on varıous factors like medicals, Background verification if CO deems that necessary, availability of other required docs etc. But we have seen members of this forum getting grants within few weeks after CO allocation. All the best.


----------



## mrwordsworth

Hey Guys I need some very urgent help....

I have got the 190 invitation and approved NSW SS., But according to people in the following thread CO will not count any experience gained before being graduated.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-approving-work-experience-assessed-acs.html


Unfortunately if my experience before graduation is not counted I wont be having enough point to claim and might get rejected.

But on the other hand NSW has approved my SS that means they have counted my experience before graduation and have given me additional 5 points.

So should I apply for PR or not, I don't want to waste anymore money...If I am not eligible as one guy got rejected due to this..

Please advice...


----------



## mirza_755

vijay_239939 said:


> Finally the long wait has paid off and i got my grant today..........again i am a silent watcher of the forum activities---
> 
> My journey started way back on 2010 nov when i appeared for IELTS and enrolled for migration with a consultant.
> 
> IELTS was the toughest part of my journey as i took no of attempts and 1 yr to finally got the dream score
> 
> my acs was submitted in feb and got the clearance in march 2011 itself.though getting the references from indian employers and seniors was again a daunting task.......somehow managed that as well with the grace of almighty...
> 
> In Between i had also planned a bit for regional sponsership of NT when i was not able to crack the ielts and had accumlated the requried fund ets and was about to go but SA opened its door so i left NT behind and applied for SA....well the delay by consultant lead to fullfillment of requirement and my application was refused
> 
> again when NSW opened its door for software engineers in oct again applied but in the mean time i got my success in ielts so i had to again mail them to stop my application and again the fee as you all know went into drains...
> 
> Finally after submitting the EOI with 65 points in dec 2011 got invite on 7 jan
> 
> 
> applied on 19 jan
> CO on 8 march -request for PCC and medicals
> submitted them on 11 march 2011 and were uploaded i guess within 1 week by medicare
> 2 weeks passed without any activity was about to call diac for status of my case
> got call from my previous employer that diac verified with them my roles no of working hours etc etc..
> 
> the fear too over me and i thought its better to inform my current employer as well as verification was going on,i had not informed them before...
> so informed them as well........but their response was positive...i was fearing uselessly
> 
> finally today morning saw the golded mail...........and the hardwork and wait gain paid off.
> 
> this forum also helped me to understand a no of things about the process though i had consultant and i only switched here after lodging my application ,still i learned a bit.......
> 
> 
> so party time now for me...



What a long journey you had passed !!! When I read your history, I remember my history which is almost same to me. However, I am still waiting for grant.............Best of luck .....................


----------



## vijay_239939

australia.ind said:


> Hey Congrats..Thats a great news? But why ur grant took so long?
> More than a year? If you wish to share



It was due to the IELTS hurdle i was not able to get 7 in each and refusal of state sponsership....it hardly took 2 and half month after lodgment though....so the delay was not from diac


----------



## vijay_239939

mirza_755 said:


> What a long journey you had passed !!! When I read your history, I remember my history which is almost same to me. However, I am still waiting for grant.............Best of luck .....................



Good luck mate!!!!!


----------



## vijay_239939

imstaying said:


> Congratulations Mate! Enjoy The Party! :clap2: :clap2: lane:




thanks......


----------



## vijay_239939

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations !! :clap2:


Thanks..


----------



## Naveed539

Hello,

Does Change of date of Receiving of Documents from that of Date of Lodging of VISA Application when they were actually uploaded and shown received on *(19 Oct, 2012)* to *Recent Date (28 March, 2013)* implies some thing positive that Golden mail is near to come about for HR Country Applicant...? 

Anybody with similar experience so far,


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

mrwordsworth said:


> Hey Guys I need some very urgent help....
> 
> I have got the 190 invitation and approved NSW SS., But according to people in the following thread CO will not count any experience gained before being graduated.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-approving-work-experience-assessed-acs.html
> 
> 
> Unfortunately if my experience before graduation is not counted I wont be having enough point to claim and might get rejected.
> 
> But on the other hand NSW has approved my SS that means they have counted my experience before graduation and have given me additional 5 points.
> 
> So should I apply for PR or not, I don't want to waste anymore money...If I am not eligible as one guy got rejected due to this..
> 
> Please advice...


Every case is different and hence it would be very hard to say what the CO may or may not do. I think it would not be right for anyone on this forum to comment on your situation since we do not know the details of your case. 
If you are worried why not go to a few migration agents who will be in a better position to tell you whether or not you have good chances of approval. Most migration agents wont charge for an initial assessment so you can have a rough idea of where you stand based on agent's assessment.


----------



## akmirror

mrwordsworth said:


> Hey Guys I need some very urgent help....
> 
> I have got the 190 invitation and approved NSW SS., But according to people in the following thread CO will not count any experience gained before being graduated.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-approving-work-experience-assessed-acs.html
> 
> 
> Unfortunately if my experience before graduation is not counted I wont be having enough point to claim and might get rejected.
> 
> But on the other hand NSW has approved my SS that means they have counted my experience before graduation and have given me additional 5 points.
> 
> So should I apply for PR or not, I don't want to waste anymore money...If I am not eligible as one guy got rejected due to this..
> 
> Please advice...



I am sorry to say that if your experience for which you claimed points is before you graduated, DIAC won't consider it. I have seen many instances of that.


----------



## Sama0310

Naveed539 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does Change of date of Receiving of Documents from that of Date of Lodging of VISA Application when they were actually uploaded and shown received on *(19 Oct, 2012)* to *Recent Date (28 March, 2013)* implies some thing positive that Golden mail is near to come about for HR Country Applicant...?
> 
> Anybody with similar experience so far,


Definitely a positive sign. Since you already have a CO, he/she must have reviewed these documents and updated status. All the best.


----------



## superm

Naveed539 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does Change of date of Receiving of Documents from that of Date of Lodging of VISA Application when they were actually uploaded and shown received on *(19 Oct, 2012)* to *Recent Date (28 March, 2013)* implies some thing positive that Golden mail is near to come about for HR Country Applicant...?
> 
> Anybody with similar experience so far,


yup - as you already have a CO.
Good luck!


----------



## goldenage

hello folks - anybodies medicals referred in dec-2012 got cleared?


----------



## lightningmcqueen

vijay_239939 said:


> Finally the long wait has paid off and i got my grant today..........again i am a silent watcher of the forum activities---
> 
> My journey started way back on 2010 nov when i appeared for IELTS and enrolled for migration with a consultant.
> 
> IELTS was the toughest part of my journey as i took no of attempts and 1 yr to finally got the dream score
> 
> my acs was submitted in feb and got the clearance in march 2011 itself.though getting the references from indian employers and seniors was again a daunting task.......somehow managed that as well with the grace of almighty...
> 
> In Between i had also planned a bit for regional sponsership of NT when i was not able to crack the ielts and had accumlated the requried fund ets and was about to go but SA opened its door so i left NT behind and applied for SA....well the delay by consultant lead to fullfillment of requirement and my application was refused
> 
> again when NSW opened its door for software engineers in oct again applied but in the mean time i got my success in ielts so i had to again mail them to stop my application and again the fee as you all know went into drains...
> 
> Finally after submitting the EOI with 65 points in dec 2011 got invite on 7 jan
> 
> 
> applied on 19 jan
> CO on 8 march -request for PCC and medicals
> submitted them on 11 march 2011 and were uploaded i guess within 1 week by medicare
> 2 weeks passed without any activity was about to call diac for status of my case
> got call from my previous employer that diac verified with them my roles no of working hours etc etc..
> 
> the fear too over me and i thought its better to inform my current employer as well as verification was going on,i had not informed them before...
> so informed them as well........but their response was positive...i was fearing uselessly
> 
> finally today morning saw the golded mail...........and the hardwork and wait gain paid off.
> 
> this forum also helped me to understand a no of things about the process though i had consultant and i only switched here after lodging my application ,still i learned a bit.......
> 
> 
> so party time now for me...


Pardon me, but I think your dates are behind a year.. EOI was only introduced last year (2012), taking effect in July. Well, I just wondered what took your application too long, and then noticed the dates.. Anyways, congratulations pal. Your hardwork has finally paid off. Well done! :clap2:


----------



## lightningmcqueen

pretty11 said:


> hi lightningmcqueen,
> thank you... i wish u gudluck as well..
> 'm planning to fly this july lane:


Thanks pretty11 and Happy Easter!
Goodluck on your journey ahead.


----------



## Naveed539

superm said:


> yup - as you already have a CO.
> Good luck!


Have you expereinced the same thing, when you were close to grant too...?


----------



## Anjalisham

Finally got a Co assigned on 25th March nearly 4 or less weeks after lodging for the visa. I had uploaded all doc such as educ, work ref pay slips for nearly 8 yrs, assess cert except for pcc and medicals. Brisbane team 31 emailed on Monday introducing the Co and her details with number and requested for pcc and medicals. My question is : does it mean its looked at the doc and are satisfied and these two doc are left? Or do they after reciving all necessary doc then start verifying them? It's so nerve racking! My health referral icon is no longer there. I went in for the medical on Thursday . How will I know if the clinic has uploaded them? Managed to get my Indian Pcc in one day! Shocking huh! Just now waiting for the FBI to process. It takes them at least 4 weeks before acknowledging and charging the amt. seriously these holidays don't really help when you are counting each day! So..... Where do I seem to be in this scenario?


----------



## va13

rkumar1 said:


> In case you don't have the birth certificate you can supply your wife's 10th class certificate...it will work i did it the same way.


Thanks Rkumar 
also, is it confirmed that certificate from School/College works as a proof of Functional English for spouse..??? or is it recommended to go for IELTS??


----------



## rkumar1

va13 said:


> Thanks Rkumar
> also, is it confirmed that certificate from School/College works as a proof of Functional English for spouse..??? or is it recommended to go for IELTS??


For dependent certificate from college will work if they are ready to provide you letter in written with student details saying that medium of study was english then it;s enough or else u have to go for IELTS...hope it will help


----------



## lollipop72

goldenage said:


> hello folks - anybodies medicals referred in dec-2012 got cleared?


Hello, my meds referred mid Dec'12 and still not cleared although our children's have been. Preempted a possible request for further ct scan after uk consultant recommended one- more expense but totally clear result - got same ehealth clinic to upload a week after original chest xray. Fingers crossed this means when they get to it in the back log it will give no more delay.


----------



## golduniyamarket

lollipop72 said:


> Hello, my meds referred mid Dec'12 and still not cleared although our children's have been. Preempted a possible request for further ct scan after uk consultant recommended one- more expense but totally clear result - got same ehealth clinic to upload a week after original chest xray. Fingers crossed this means when they get to it in the back log it will give no more delay.



thanks buddy..I am waiting for the same..there is not way to check what is wrong and what can be done proactively..


----------



## lollipop72

golduniyamarket said:


> thanks buddy..I am waiting for the same..there is not way to check what is wrong and what can be done proactively..


Hi again, no there isn't, I guess I was lucky that what showed on the chest xray was a high possibility of just the way I was standing or not breathing in hard enough and the private hospital knew that our xrays were for immigration and so wrote to us independantly. We would have paid to have the scan anyway to reassure ourselves there was nothing lurking. Not heard about my partners meds yet so we assume his was also referred but we dont know why. I have been patient thus far and not contacted CO since December but we really need to sort out a validation trip for school hols if/when we get the acceptance! !. (CB TEAM 4)


----------



## GermanNurse

Hey you all, booked my flight to Melbourne. Leaving Germany end of June  I´m so excited  
Wish everyone who is still waiting for CO or Grant a speedy process


----------



## imstaying

GermanNurse said:


> Hey you all, booked my flight to Melbourne. Leaving Germany end of June  I´m so excited
> Wish everyone who is still waiting for CO or Grant a speedy process


Have a safe trip! lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## golduniyamarket

lollipop72 said:


> Hi again, no there isn't, I guess I was lucky that what showed on the chest xray was a high possibility of just the way I was standing or not breathing in hard enough and the private hospital knew that our xrays were for immigration and so wrote to us independantly. We would have paid to have the scan anyway to reassure ourselves there was nothing lurking. Not heard about my partners meds yet so we assume his was also referred but we dont know why. I have been patient thus far and not contacted CO since December but we really need to sort out a validation trip for school hols if/when we get the acceptance! !. (CB TEAM 4)


RIght...I waiting for some documents to come and while submitting them we will request CO to give us some clue why they were referred. if we come to know we may do medicals again..I am also thinking it may be xray as I had lunch before going to xrays.. traveled 400miles for xrays before getting them done..lets see..
problem is this long wait for getting clearance messed my plans for other things luckily I didnt make any big step forwards to execute them..


----------



## vovon

lightningmcqueen said:


> Pardon me, but I think your dates are behind a year.. EOI was only introduced last year (2012), taking effect in July. Well, I just wondered what took your application too long, and then noticed the dates.. Anyways, congratulations pal. Your hardwork has finally paid off. Well done! :clap2:


might have mistakenly typed 11 instead of 12. Everything else seems gud.


----------



## vovon

Will not get any news of Grants/CO allocation today..


----------



## HannahSibson

vovon said:


> Will not get any news of Grants/CO allocation today..


Yupp.. Its holiday today.... Dont know how many COs will extend their holidays...


----------



## poz12

Anyone heard anything new about medical referrals and from what date Global Health are currently processing? The last posted was they were still processing from the end of November. Has anyone heard anything more recent?


----------



## vovon

HannahSibson said:


> Yupp.. Its holiday today.... Dont know how many COs will extend their holidays...


oh yeah i never thought of this extending long holidays.. maybe many of them will take rest of the 4 days of this week off... sigh


----------



## pretty11

GermanNurse said:


> Hey you all, booked my flight to Melbourne. Leaving Germany end of June  I´m so excited
> Wish everyone who is still waiting for CO or Grant a speedy process


Hi germanNurse,

goodluck on your jobhunt..
let us know of your first few days in Melbourne..
i plan to fly this july also in melbourne 
(i bet july is the coldest season in Melb so bring your jackets with you mate)

same excitement here


----------



## jonny_cage

Hello everybody,
I have found this forum few weeks ago and realized that it offers very good tips for everybody who wants to migrate to Australia. But all my documents were already send by that time so I followed all of you to see how is the Co allocation progressing. Finally I was allocated a CO on 28.03.2013. I still haven't found out how to make my signature so I'll post my timeline here. 

IELTS - 30.06.2012 , ACS - 15.10.2012, EOI submited - 11.11.2012, Visa Invitation - 17.12.2012, Visa Application (189) - 02.02.2013, CO allocation - 28.03.2013....

I am sure that if I followed your tips I would have managed to shorten the time it took from the beginning until now, so I would like to thank you all for your support so far. I have seen some replies from other forum members (i think 2-3) that submitted application later than I did and received a CO, so it is safe to say that they started to process the February applicants. I wish all of you who are waiting for CO to get your CO assigned as soon as possible because I know how anxious you all are (I know I was). And ultimately all of us waiting for the GOLDEN mail to receive it (the sooner the better )

If there is anybody else from Macedonia on this forum, please contact me...


----------



## mirza_755

Hi mates, how I can understand my medical is referred ? I contacted to my CO but no reply. What can I do now ?


----------



## nercromaniac85

mirza_755 said:


> Hi mates, how I can understand my medical is referred ? I contacted to my CO but no reply. What can I do now ?


Hey! well I am in the same situation, not really clear whether the CO has referred the meds. 

but I am assuming they are on holiday these days for Easter. Last thursday till today is a holiday in Aus. So I would say patience is the only option.

Share your timeline as well.


----------



## imstaying

:tea: Here's to hoping there's good news when I wake up tomorrow and that goes to everyone as well. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

night folks! time to go to bed and stop worrying about things I don't have control! :flock::flock::flock:


----------



## tani

Hi folks,

After a long holiday I was thinking this week is going to be a dull week with no progress on application. But today I saw character assessment particulars link has appeared on my application . Should I again complete the form via that link though I did uploaded the completed form 80 few days back?


----------



## imstaying

tani said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> After a long holiday I was thinking this week is going to be a dull week with no progress on application. But today I saw character assessment particulars link has appeared on my application . Should I again complete the form via that link though I did uploaded the completed form 80 few days back?


if you upload a document that was not originally asked in the links section, a new link will be created for that type of document after a few hours or days probably as an acknowledgement. The progress might still say 'required' but that's only because their systems is buggy because their developer is not as good as me! 

Then again, maybe a CO is already working on your files. Let's hope that's the case! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## tani

imstaying said:


> if you upload a document that was not originally asked in the links section, a new link will be created for that type of document after a few hours or days probably as an acknowledgement. The progress might still say 'required' but that's only because their systems is buggy because their developer is not as good as me!
> 
> Then again, maybe a CO is already working on your files. Let's hope that's the case! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Yeah...wanna hope CO is already assigned


----------



## indijane

*Finally its here!*

Got the much awaited golden  email early this morning!! Super excited after a very long and arduous wait   !!

Thanks to all the members on this forum for all the info and support..especially shel!!

Much too excited to write more! Good luck to all the other long-waiting mates..your golden emails are also on the way!!


----------



## imstaying

indijane said:


> Got the much awaited golden email early this morning!! Super excited after a very long and arduous wait   !!
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for all the info and support..especially shel!!
> 
> Much too excited to write more! Good luck to all the other long-waiting mates..your golden emails are also on the way!!


Wooohooo! Congratulations! That was a long wait! All the best mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## vovon

Got CO allocated finally! Evidence for English ability for Wife requested.


----------



## imstaying

vovon said:


> Got CO allocated finally! Evidence for English ability for Wife requested.


Congrats mate! Hopefully everything goes well for you. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ian.thomas

imstaying said:


> Congrats mate! Hopefully everything goes well for you. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hey mate can you please help me with what documents needs to be uploaded...
for my work exp way back in 2003 i dont have anything as such except reference and relieving 
thnx


----------



## mamunmaziz

vovon said:


> Got CO allocated finally! Evidence for English ability for Wife requested.


congrats.
Its gave a clear hope that 
I may get CO soon.


----------



## imstaying

ian.thomas said:


> Hey mate can you please help me with what documents needs to be uploaded...
> for my work exp way back in 2003 i dont have anything as such except reference and relieving
> thnx


not really sure man.. let's see what the forum folks say.


----------



## alireza_sh

mrwordsworth said:


> Hey Guys I need some very urgent help....
> 
> I have got the 190 invitation and approved NSW SS., But according to people in the following thread CO will not count any experience gained before being graduated.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-approving-work-experience-assessed-acs.html
> 
> 
> Unfortunately if my experience before graduation is not counted I wont be having enough point to claim and might get rejected.
> 
> But on the other hand NSW has approved my SS that means they have counted my experience before graduation and have given me additional 5 points.
> 
> So should I apply for PR or not, I don't want to waste anymore money...If I am not eligible as one guy got rejected due to this..
> 
> Please advice...


Hi mate,
When your Co tell u this?


----------



## Vinaybs

Hi Friends,

I got my Visa Grant today. A big relief to me really. 
Thanks for all the help and suggestions. And all the best for the fellow applicants.

lane:lane:lane:lane:

:flypig:
eace:
:lalala:


----------



## alireza_sh

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey guys I have a quick question. I logged into my TRN today and I found out that the status of most of my documents have been changed to 'Received'. Does that mean, I have been allotted a case officer and he's assessing my documents?


Hi mate,
Nah
It is because u have applied from 
AU.
It happend to me after 2 hours i have lodged my do uments but CO assigned 1 month later
Cheers


----------



## imstaying

Vinaybs said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today. A big relief to me really.
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions. And all the best for the fellow applicants.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> :flypig:
> eace:
> :lalala:


Your emoticons says it all! haha! Congrats mate! All the best!

lane:lane:lane:lane:

:flypig:
eace:
:lalala:


----------



## Vinaybs

imstaying said:


> Your emoticons says it all! haha! Congrats mate! All the best!
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> :flypig:
> eace:
> :lalala:


Thank you... thanks a lot mate


----------



## ian.thomas

Vinaybs said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today. A big relief to me really.
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions. And all the best for the fellow applicants.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> :flypig:
> eace:
> :lalala:


Congrats Mate.


----------



## Vinaybs

indijane said:


> Got the much awaited golden email early this morning!! Super excited after a very long and arduous wait   !!
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for all the info and support..especially shel!!
> 
> Much too excited to write more! Good luck to all the other long-waiting mates..your golden emails are also on the way!!


Congratulations  ... a big relief after a loooong wait. Its party time... party hard
lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2:


----------



## nercromaniac85

Vinaybs said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today. A big relief to me really.
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions. And all the best for the fellow applicants.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> :flypig:
> eace:
> :lalala:


Congrats! time to party.... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## HannahSibson

indijane said:


> Got the much awaited golden email early this morning!! Super excited after a very long and arduous wait   !!
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for all the info and support..especially shel!!
> 
> Much too excited to write more! Good luck to all the other long-waiting mates..your golden emails are also on the way!!


Congrats...enjoy


----------



## thumbsup

indijane said:


> Got the much awaited golden email early this morning!! Super excited after a very long and arduous wait   !!
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for all the info and support..especially shel!!
> 
> Much too excited to write more! Good luck to all the other long-waiting mates..your golden emails are also on the way!!


congratulations.


----------



## thumbsup

Vinaybs said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today. A big relief to me really.
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions. And all the best for the fellow applicants.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> :flypig:
> eace:
> :lalala:


Congratulations.  already two grants just after the easter holidays.. CO's having good mood it seems..


----------



## kpriya

Hi All,

I have submitted a 190 visa application on 22nd Feb 2013. But CO is yet to be assigned. It has been more than 5 weeks. Do I need to call them and check the status ? I have seen in this forum some people applied after me got their grant/CO.


----------



## umairahmad

Vinaybs said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today. A big relief to me really.
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions. And all the best for the fellow applicants.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> :flypig:
> eace:
> :lalala:



Congrats Vinaybs.....

were your medicals referred ???


----------



## umairahmad

indijane said:


> Got the much awaited golden email early this morning!! Super excited after a very long and arduous wait   !!
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for all the info and support..especially shel!!
> 
> Much too excited to write more! Good luck to all the other long-waiting mates..your golden emails are also on the way!!




Congrats Indijane!!!!


----------



## kmann

Vinaybs said:


> Congratulations  ... a big relief after a loooong wait. Its party time... party hard
> lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2:


cngratzzzzz vinay :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## kmann

indijane said:


> Got the much awaited golden email early this morning!! Super excited after a very long and arduous wait   !!
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for all the info and support..especially shel!!
> 
> Much too excited to write more! Good luck to all the other long-waiting mates..your golden emails are also on the way!!



cngratulations buddy :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkumar1

indijane said:


> Got the much awaited golden email early this morning!! Super excited after a very long and arduous wait   !!
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for all the info and support..especially shel!!
> 
> Much too excited to write more! Good luck to all the other long-waiting mates..your golden emails are also on the way!!




congrates on your grant...have fun:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkumar1

Vinaybs said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today. A big relief to me really.
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions. And all the best for the fellow applicants.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> :flypig:
> eace:
> :lalala:


many congratulation on ur grant...best of luck for future...


----------



## rkumar1

ian.thomas said:


> Hey mate can you please help me with what documents needs to be uploaded...
> for my work exp way back in 2003 i dont have anything as such except reference and relieving
> thnx


You must have some type of salary slip if not and you know anyone personally in that company might be ur manager who is willing to sign the Statutory decleration on notary stemp paper for you mentioned ur tenure and role that you handled will also work the same way....


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

kpriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted a 190 visa application on 22nd Feb 2013. But CO is yet to be assigned. It has been more than 5 weeks. Do I need to call them and check the status ? I have seen in this forum some people applied after me got their grant/CO.


Yes you can try calling them to check on the status.


----------



## VVV

Sorry have been away from SL the last week, and didn't get a chance to check out the forum.

CONGRATS to everyone with grants and COs. All the best!


----------



## rana_abhijit

Any Grant from team 34?


----------



## VIVEIN

Hi all i got my visa grant today, thanks for all the suggestions and help....
All the best for other applicants.....

Got email from ---
Team 4
Initial - JF


----------



## vovon

VIVEIN said:


> Hi all i got my visa grant today, thanks for all the suggestions and help....
> All the best for other applicants.....
> 
> Got email from ---
> Team 4
> Initial - JF


Congratulations Vivein!


----------



## rkumar1

VIVEIN said:


> Hi all i got my visa grant today, thanks for all the suggestions and help....
> All the best for other applicants.....
> 
> Got email from ---
> Team 4
> Initial - JF


many congrates on your grant...


----------



## mrwordsworth

alireza_sh said:


> Hi mate,
> When your Co tell u this?


I have not applied for the visa yet....


----------



## joluwarrior

VIVEIN said:


> Hi all i got my visa grant today, thanks for all the suggestions and help....
> All the best for other applicants.....
> 
> Got email from ---
> Team 4
> Initial - JF


Congratulations :clap2: 
Enjoy the moment !!


----------



## abdulazeem

rana_abhijit said:


> Any Grant from team 34?


No not yet


----------



## joluwarrior

jonny_cage said:


> Hello everybody,
> I have found this forum few weeks ago and realized that it offers very good tips for everybody who wants to migrate to Australia. But all my documents were already send by that time so I followed all of you to see how is the Co allocation progressing. Finally I was allocated a CO on 28.03.2013. I still haven't found out how to make my signature so I'll post my timeline here.
> 
> IELTS - 30.06.2012 , ACS - 15.10.2012, EOI submited - 11.11.2012, Visa Invitation - 17.12.2012, Visa Application (189) - 02.02.2013, CO allocation - 28.03.2013....
> 
> I am sure that if I followed your tips I would have managed to shorten the time it took from the beginning until now, so I would like to thank you all for your support so far. I have seen some replies from other forum members (i think 2-3) that submitted application later than I did and received a CO, so it is safe to say that they started to process the February applicants. I wish all of you who are waiting for CO to get your CO assigned as soon as possible because I know how anxious you all are (I know I was). And ultimately all of us waiting for the GOLDEN mail to receive it (the sooner the better )
> 
> If there is anybody else from Macedonia on this forum, please contact me...


There is another member from Macedonia, with whom I have exchanged a few words. But I don't remember his name


----------



## abdulazeem

Team 34
There is a group from this forum belong to taem34 till now i dint hear any one from that group except jaiswal.neha


----------



## joluwarrior

indijane said:


> Got the much awaited golden email early this morning!! Super excited after a very long and arduous wait   !!
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for all the info and support..especially shel!!
> 
> Much too excited to write more! Good luck to all the other long-waiting mates..your golden emails are also on the way!!


Congratulations !!
Patience has bore fruit for you. Enjoy the sweet result !!


----------



## joluwarrior

Vinaybs said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today. A big relief to me really.
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions. And all the best for the fellow applicants.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> :flypig:
> eace:
> :lalala:


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## thumbsup

VIVEIN said:


> Hi all i got my visa grant today, thanks for all the suggestions and help....
> All the best for other applicants.....
> 
> Got email from ---
> Team 4
> Initial - JF


waooooo.. good day today. many congratulation to all and all the best to rest of all who are still waiting for CO allocation and grants.

CO really enjoyed their vacation it seems!


----------



## joluwarrior

vovon said:


> Got CO allocated finally! Evidence for English ability for Wife requested.


Congrats !!
Pls. share CO details.


----------



## vishsang

lightningmcqueen said:


> Congratulations on your successful visa lodgement!
> 
> 1. The email you received was auto-generated after you have successfully applied the visa from the invitation you have received from skillselect. The acknowledgement email from DIAC is sent separately, and has your File Number, TRN, Name and the "IMMI Acknowlegement of Valid Applicatio​n Received" statement on its subject and contains 2 pdf attachments: The acknowledgement letter and Summary.
> 
> 2. You do not need to satisfy all the lists with "recommended" status on the eVisa page. These are just standard lists of documents as proof of claims. To know the list of documents to provide, click on the Documents checklist link found on the upper lefthand side of your eVisa page. Make sure you can support your points claimed on your visa application via skillselect. You may also arrange your Medicals and PCC beforehand, as you like, without CO allocation yet.
> 
> Goodluck on your application!


I submitted my application on 23rd March.. And I still don't have an acknowledgement letter (in Inbox or in Spam). The status on my application shows as "In Progress". The help/legend section which explains the statuses says:

*Application received-*
_The application has been received and is awaiting lodgement._
*In Progress-*
_The application has been received and is awaiting assessment._

Does this mean my acknowledgement mail has been sent but somehow lost?


----------



## sach_1213

indijane said:


> Got the much awaited golden email early this morning!! Super excited after a very long and arduous wait   !!
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for all the info and support..especially shel!!
> 
> Much too excited to write more! Good luck to all the other long-waiting mates..your golden emails are also on the way!!


Congrats a ton mate


----------



## sach_1213

Vinaybs said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today. A big relief to me really.
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions. And all the best for the fellow applicants.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> :flypig:
> eace:
> :lalala:


Congrats mate...

Time to lane:lane:


----------



## sach_1213

VIVEIN said:


> Hi all i got my visa grant today, thanks for all the suggestions and help....
> All the best for other applicants.....
> 
> Got email from ---
> Team 4
> Initial - JF


Congrats n enjoy ur. Grant


----------



## superm

Anjalisham said:


> Finally got a Co assigned on 25th March nearly 4 or less weeks after lodging for the visa. I had uploaded all doc such as educ, work ref pay slips for nearly 8 yrs, assess cert except for pcc and medicals. Brisbane team 31 emailed on Monday introducing the Co and her details with number and requested for pcc and medicals. My question is : does it mean its looked at the doc and are satisfied and these two doc are left? Or do they after reciving all necessary doc then start verifying them? It's so nerve racking! My health referral icon is no longer there. I went in for the medical on Thursday . How will I know if the clinic has uploaded them? Managed to get my Indian Pcc in one day! Shocking huh! Just now waiting for the FBI to process. It takes them at least 4 weeks before acknowledging and charging the amt. seriously these holidays don't really help when you are counting each day! So..... Where do I seem to be in this scenario?


Till the time you receive your fbi thing - CO would be done with your docs and would be waiting for you to provide that. That is why it is suggested that upload all docs prior to CO. Generally one knows how much time would fbi take so starting process a bit early would have done wonders in terms of time. But you will be there.. don't worry!
For medical - you can call up clinic to confirm if meds are uploaded, .. You would want to visit Medical Status page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## aus82

jonny_cage said:


> Hello everybody,
> I have found this forum few weeks ago and realized that it offers very good tips for everybody who wants to migrate to Australia. But all my documents were already send by that time so I followed all of you to see how is the Co allocation progressing. Finally I was allocated a CO on 28.03.2013. I still haven't found out how to make my signature so I'll post my timeline here.
> 
> IELTS - 30.06.2012 , ACS - 15.10.2012, EOI submited - 11.11.2012, Visa Invitation - 17.12.2012, Visa Application (189) - 02.02.2013, CO allocation - 28.03.2013....
> 
> I am sure that if I followed your tips I would have managed to shorten the time it took from the beginning until now, so I would like to thank you all for your support so far. I have seen some replies from other forum members (i think 2-3) that submitted application later than I did and received a CO, so it is safe to say that they started to process the February applicants. I wish all of you who are waiting for CO to get your CO assigned as soon as possible because I know how anxious you all are (I know I was). And ultimately all of us waiting for the GOLDEN mail to receive it (the sooner the better )
> 
> If there is anybody else from Macedonia on this forum, please contact me...


Yes, I am from Macedonia  send me a private msg !


----------



## vovon

joluwarrior said:


> Congrats !!
> Pls. share CO details.


T4 adelaide


----------



## devandroid

indijane said:


> Got the much awaited golden email early this morning!! Super excited after a very long and arduous wait   !!
> 
> Thanks to all the members on this forum for all the info and support..especially shel!!
> 
> Much too excited to write more! Good luck to all the other long-waiting mates..your golden emails are also on the way!!




Wooohooo! Congratulations!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## devandroid

Vinaybs said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my Visa Grant today. A big relief to me really.
> Thanks for all the help and suggestions. And all the best for the fellow applicants.
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> :flypig:
> eace:
> :lalala:



Woow Congradzzz.... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## devandroid

VIVEIN said:


> Hi all i got my visa grant today, thanks for all the suggestions and help....
> All the best for other applicants.....
> 
> Got email from ---
> Team 4
> Initial - JF


Congradzzz VIVEIN. Time to celebrate :spit::spit: :clap2::clap2:


----------



## indijane

rkumar1 said:


> congrates on your grant...have fun:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


thanks rkumar1, kmann, joluwarrior and all the others for the good wishes!!


----------



## devandroid

ian.thomas said:


> Hey mate can you please help me with what documents needs to be uploaded...
> for my work exp way back in 2003 i dont have anything as such except reference and relieving
> thnx



hi ian.thomas,
If you have reference and relieving letters, that might be enough. Additionally try to talk to your bank and get a bank statement for that period that shows your salary deposit.

thanks.


----------



## ian.thomas

rkumar1 said:


> You must have some type of salary slip if not and you know anyone personally in that company might be ur manager who is willing to sign the Statutory decleration on notary stemp paper for you mentioned ur tenure and role that you handled will also work the same way....


Thanks Mate,

I dont have pay slips as it was on cash.
However I have taken a relieving letter and one reference letter showing my duties.
Should that suffice...

regards
ian


----------



## rkumar1

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> I dont have pay slips as it was on cash.
> However I have taken a relieving letter and one reference letter showing my duties.
> Should that suffice...
> 
> regards
> ian


Yes that will be enough for u.


----------



## oracle_81

Hi All,

My CO had asked for additional documents on 12th March.

I had sent the same via email on 15th March as mentioned in the checklist.

Do we need to upload the documents on the website as well ? As the link on the website still shows requested .

I have been allocated to Team 34 Brisbane. 

Regards,
Oracle


----------



## deepuz

I think now 189 visa grants are much faster than 190... I see many cases.....


----------



## rkumar1

oracle_81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO had asked for additional documents on 12th March.
> 
> I had sent the same via email on 15th March as mentioned in the checklist.
> 
> Do we need to upload the documents on the website as well ? As the link on the website still shows requested .
> 
> I have been allocated to Team 34 Brisbane.
> 
> Regards,
> Oracle


Sending docs over email is good enough..however it would be good if upload the docs online as well...


----------



## abdulazeem

oracle_81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO had asked for additional documents on 12th March.
> 
> I had sent the same via email on 15th March as mentioned in the checklist.
> 
> Do we need to upload the documents on the website as well ? As the link on the website still shows requested .
> 
> I have been allocated to Team 34 Brisbane.
> 
> Regards,
> Oracle


CO initials please


----------



## va13

Experts, 

Please guide what all documents are required other than evidence for your claims. 
For example, Form 80.


----------



## oracle_81

abdulazeem said:


> CO initials please


ML .. how abt u ?


----------



## jonny_cage

aus82 said:


> Yes, I am from Macedonia  send me a private msg !


Hey Aus82, for now I can not send Private messages because I am a new member (less than 5 posts). So I will contact you later (never the less I can receive PM).

Pozdrav


----------



## HFZ

Dear Senior Members.......Please advise:

Apologies but this email address is for health systems support issues only. We don't provide status updates in terms of health examinations. I can, however, advise that *your health examinations were successfully sent through the Department for processing.
*
Your case officer once allocated can advise you further once allocated. I note that there is currently a significant backlog in terms of processing health cases at are Global Health processing centre in Sydney which will be impacting the speed with which your health case is able to be assessed. 



Does this means......MEDICALS REFERRED???


----------



## kainm

Hello Guys, I've got the case officer on my 189 file today. I've applied onshore, I've been in Australia since 5 years. Following are my details.

Application for 189 lodged - 09/02/2013
C/O allocated - 03/04/2013
Medicals done - 14/03/2013

I did my medicals in Sydney and they told me that they will send me my results, which I have to forward to my case officer. I have the results with me now.

*However, the case officer did not request the medicals!! And in the ecom visa system, it says 
*
Health Requirements - Received

*Case officer only asked me for my Overseas Police Clearance. Why is this? Has CO already got my medical results?
*

I did medical for my TR visa at the same clinic, 1.5 years ago, which was perfectly fine.


Thanks for the replies in advance, hope there's no issue.


----------



## rkumar1

HFZ said:


> Dear Senior Members.......Please advise:
> 
> Apologies but this email address is for health systems support issues only. We don't provide status updates in terms of health examinations. I can, however, advise that *your health examinations were successfully sent through the Department for processing.
> *
> Your case officer once allocated can advise you further once allocated. I note that there is currently a significant backlog in terms of processing health cases at are Global Health processing centre in Sydney which will be impacting the speed with which your health case is able to be assessed.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this means......MEDICALS REFERRED???


In most of the cases they send u the same email. it doesn't mean that medicals referred..it simply means that your medical report was is sent to DIAC and will be accessed by CO (when allocated) and he will make decission on this if he feel that ur medical need to be referred or not...hope it will clear the picture for you...


----------



## rkumar1

kainm said:


> Hello Guys, I've got the case officer on my 189 file today. I've applied onshore, I've been in Australia since 5 years. Following are my details.
> 
> Application for 189 lodged - 09/02/2013
> C/O allocated - 03/04/2013
> Medicals done - 14/03/2013
> 
> I did my medicals in Sydney and they told me that they will send me my results, which I have to forward to my case officer. I have the results with me now.
> 
> However, the case officer did not request the medicals!! And in the ecom visa system, it says
> 
> Health Requirements - Received
> 
> Case officer only asked me for my Overseas Police Clearance. Why is this? Has CO already got my medical results?
> 
> 
> I did medical for my TR visa at the same clinic, 1.5 years ago, which was perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies in advance, hope there's no issue.




Yes that means your CO got ur medicals and he don't want these reports...Becasue Co generally ask for the docs in single go what all he need...u don't need to worry at all for this....cheers.


----------



## kainm

rkumar1 said:


> Yes that means your CO got ur medicals and he don't want these reports...Becasue Co generally ask for the docs in single go what all he need...u don't need to worry at all for this....cheers.


Great! Thanks a lot! I thought I got referred. Cool, I'm gonna have a beer. Thanks guys this forum is top class!


----------



## aussiehunter

*The Golden Email Finally !!!*

Hi Guys,

Finally I'm really elated & super excited to share this news with you that I received my Golden Grant Email today morning. GSM Team 4 Adeliede has finally given me a reason to smile    

This has been much awaited and every day that has passed was full of anxiety & eagerness to know what's next... I pray for all you guys eagerly awaiting your Grant & I'm sure your day isn't very far... Patience is the key Guys...

Last but not the least I will like to thank each and every member on this Forum who has helped me in some way or the other.. This wasn't possible without your help guys !! I owe to you and this forum for the success I've got today..

Good luck everyone !! I pray for all of you.. See you soon in somepart of Australia !!
eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## rkumar1

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I'm really elated & super excited to share this news with you that I received my Golden Grant Email today morning. GSM Team 4 Adeliede has finally given me a reason to smile
> 
> This has been much awaited and every day that has passed was full of anxiety & eagerness to know what's next... I pray for all you guys eagerly awaiting your Grant & I'm sure your day isn't very far... Patience is the key Guys...
> 
> Last but not the least I will like to thank each and every member on this Forum who has helped me in some way or the other.. This wasn't possible without your help guys !! I owe to you and this forum for the success I've got today..
> 
> Good luck everyone !! I pray for all of you.. See you soon in somepart of Australia !!
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


Many congratulation on your visa grant.....party time..


----------



## jogiyogi

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I'm really elated & super excited to share this news with you that I received my Golden Grant Email today morning. GSM Team 4 Adeliede has finally given me a reason to smile
> 
> This has been much awaited and every day that has passed was full of anxiety & eagerness to know what's next... I pray for all you guys eagerly awaiting your Grant & I'm sure your day isn't very far... Patience is the key Guys...
> 
> Last but not the least I will like to thank each and every member on this Forum who has helped me in some way or the other.. This wasn't possible without your help guys !! I owe to you and this forum for the success I've got today..
> 
> Good luck everyone !! I pray for all of you.. See you soon in somepart of Australia !!
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


Heartiest congratulation, may god bless you a successful and healthy life ahead.


----------



## sach_1213

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I'm really elated & super excited to share this news with you that I received my Golden Grant Email today morning. GSM Team 4 Adeliede has finally given me a reason to smile
> 
> This has been much awaited and every day that has passed was full of anxiety & eagerness to know what's next... I pray for all you guys eagerly awaiting your Grant & I'm sure your day isn't very far... Patience is the key Guys...
> 
> Last but not the least I will like to thank each and every member on this Forum who has helped me in some way or the other.. This wasn't possible without your help guys !! I owe to you and this forum for the success I've got today..
> 
> Good luck everyone !! I pray for all of you.. See you soon in somepart of Australia !!
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


Congrats


----------



## imstaying

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I'm really elated & super excited to share this news with you that I received my Golden Grant Email today morning. GSM Team 4 Adeliede has finally given me a reason to smile
> 
> This has been much awaited and every day that has passed was full of anxiety & eagerness to know what's next... I pray for all you guys eagerly awaiting your Grant & I'm sure your day isn't very far... Patience is the key Guys...
> 
> Last but not the least I will like to thank each and every member on this Forum who has helped me in some way or the other.. This wasn't possible without your help guys !! I owe to you and this forum for the success I've got today..
> 
> Good luck everyone !! I pray for all of you.. See you soon in somepart of Australia !!
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


Congratulations Mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane: :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## imstaying

VIVEIN said:


> Hi all i got my visa grant today, thanks for all the suggestions and help....
> All the best for other applicants.....
> 
> Got email from ---
> Team 4
> Initial - JF


Congratulations Mate! :clap2:lane::clap2:lane::clap2:lane: Looks like T4 is on a roll today!


----------



## oracle_81

I got my grant today .. Team 34 .. Thanks a ton to all for the valuable inputs


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

deepuz said:


> I think now 189 visa grants are much faster than 190... I see many cases.....


Hi Deepuz - from your timeline I see that you have done meds on 1 March when the CO was assigned. Did you wait till the CO requested meds ?


----------



## vovon

submitted evidence of english education for dependant. Have requested for the referral letter for singapore pcc.


----------



## vovon

I think the biggest challenge will be to land up the first job in Australia.


----------



## vovon

Anybody with T4 adelaide LW?


----------



## HannahSibson

vovon said:


> Anybody with T4 adelaide LW?


When did u apply vovon..onshore or offshore?


----------



## vovon

I had applied on 11 feb 13. I am an offshore applicant. how about you?


----------



## HannahSibson

vovon said:


> I had applied on 11 feb 13. I am an offshore applicant. how about you?


13th feb offshore...no clue abt CO yet.... Wen CO has allocated for u?


----------



## vovon

HannahSibson said:


> 13th feb offshore...no clue abt CO yet.... Wen CO has allocated for u?


Hmm... may be it should get allocated by this week as I got mine yesterday. All the best.


----------



## CookehMonsta

I just paid and submitted my visa application yesterday. When do you get notified of your bridging visa?

I say this because end of the month I will need to go overseas and if I need to apply for a bridging visa, I want to do so ASAP.

Thanks

Ivan


----------



## HannahSibson

vovon said:


> hmm... May be it should get allocated by this week as i got mine yesterday. All the best.


gok..


----------



## thumbsup

oracle_81 said:


> I got my grant today .. Team 34 .. Thanks a ton to all for the valuable inputs


congratulations.. journey begins 

All the best!


----------



## mamunmaziz

HannahSibson said:


> 13th feb offshore...no clue abt CO yet.... Wen CO has allocated for u?


Me too 13 th Feb Offshore appli.
Hope we could get CO this week


----------



## HannahSibson

mamunmaziz said:


> Me too 13 th Feb Offshore appli.
> Hope we could get CO this week


Mmm..fingers crossed.


----------



## oorvee

Hi,
You can send mail on [email protected].

Even though you will get auto reply stating that this is not the id for such query.
But they will internally forward and CO will get assigned.

All the best.

Regards,


----------



## haq82

My Co emailed me : "Thankyou for the email; your file has been updated with the relevant information" 

Any comments?


----------



## superm

haq82 said:


> My Co emailed me : "Thankyou for the email; your file has been updated with the relevant information"
> 
> Any comments?


What did you send him?


----------



## haq82

Initially he was not satisified with my experience, and finally i managed to provide him something on which he asked me few other things like > my siblings details and my address while i was on some assignment abroad for 3 months, soon after i sent those details, i received this email from him.


----------



## haq82

superm said:


> What did you send him?


Initially he was not satisified with my experience, and finally i managed to provide him something on which he asked me few other things like > my siblings details and my address while i was on some assignment abroad for 3 months, soon after i sent those details, i received this email from him.


----------



## tani

CookehMonsta said:


> I just paid and submitted my visa application yesterday. When do you get notified of your bridging visa?
> 
> I say this because end of the month I will need to go overseas and if I need to apply for a bridging visa, I want to do so ASAP.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ivan


I lodged my application on 26th Jan and got bridging visa grant on 1st Feb.


----------



## prmadhav

Hi, 

I am still awaiting CO to be allocated and I have applied on Jan 24th. I have submitted all documents , except for Medicals.

My wife is carrying and the expected due date is on May,8th. So should I wait after delivery to do the medicals ? 

I am trying to contact DIAC and get clarified.But I couldn't reach them in 00611300364613. 

Is there any other DIAC contact# or any mail ids? Please suggest. 

Thanks


----------



## oorvee

*Help about evidence of relationship*

Hi All,

I have been assigned CO yesterday for my 190 visa. She has asked for evidence of relationship. My case is bit typical as I got married after EOI & State sponsorship, as you know how it works in India. I have my marriage registration certificate, joint account application, receipt of Gym Membership as a couple etc.
Do you think these docs are enough? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## apurvwalia

Hi All,

I have received the grant for PR 190. I did not receive any email from any CO but the grant immediately. From my experience, I would like to suggest everyone to not wait for a CO but keep your documents ready and attach them to your application. I believe that is the motive of this EOI to process applications in a faster way. This will not only help us but also others who are waiting. Obviously, it makes the job easy for everyone.

Good luck to all and do not stress. I have also learnt from my mistakes and still trying to rectify many mistakes I made in the past.

Cheers..
Apurv Apurv
feel free to contact me at my email: aajeswalia gmail com as I will not be using this forum any longer. (for now). "More than happy to help others ".


----------



## deepuz

pearljam said:


> Hi Deepuz - from your timeline I see that you have done meds on 1 March when the CO was assigned. Did you wait till the CO requested meds ?


no CO never contacted me... i got to know CO is assigned by calling diac contact center..


----------



## abdulazeem

oracle_81 said:


> I got my grant today .. Team 34 .. Thanks a ton to all for the valuable inputs


CO initials please


----------



## HannahSibson

Hello Guys,

Yippppeeeeieeeeee.......Good news finally!!!...   i was surprised to see the GOLDEN MAIL from Team2 adelaide LC ..  .... i received it an hr ago and got to see just now. 

Thank you Jesus and thank u all for the support and help  

My timeline below : applied 13th feb 2013, Grant 03rd April 2013. CO never Contacted. dont know when it was assigned. 

:Clap: :Clap: ...when to fly now???? Probably in July 1st week ...cannot stop guys...i am extremely happy and thankful....


----------



## HannahSibson

vovon said:


> I had applied on 11 feb 13. I am an offshore applicant. how about you?



hey i got the Grant  ...Team2 Adelaide LC


----------



## HannahSibson

vovon said:


> I had applied on 11 feb 13. I am an offshore applicant. how about you?



hey i got the Grant  ...Team2 Adelaide LClane::clap2::clap2:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## sach_1213

apurvwalia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the grant for PR 190. I did not receive any email from any CO but the grant immediately. From my experience, I would like to suggest everyone to not wait for a CO but keep your documents ready and attach them to your application. I believe that is the motive of this EOI to process applications in a faster way. This will not only help us but also others who are waiting. Obviously, it makes the job easy for everyone.
> 
> Good luck to all and do not stress. I have also learnt from my mistakes and still trying to rectify many mistakes I made in the past.
> 
> Cheers..
> Apurv Apurv
> feel free to contact me at my email: aajeswalia gmail com as I will not be using this forum any longer. (for now). "More than happy to help others ".


Congrats


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations to those who received co allocations and grants today!


----------



## kmann

HannahSibson said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Yippppeeeeieeeeee.......Good news finally!!!...   i was surprised to see the GOLDEN MAIL from Team2 adelaide LC ..  .... i received it an hr ago and got to see just now.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and thank u all for the support and help
> 
> My timeline below : applied 13th feb 2013, Grant 03rd April 2013. CO never Contacted. dont know when it was assigned.
> 
> :Clap: :Clap: ...when to fly now???? Probably in July 1st week ...cannot stop guys...i am extremely happy and thankful....


cngratsss buddy :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## haq82

My Co emailed me : "Thankyou for the email; your file has been updated with the relevant information" 

Any comments?

"We were having email communications on my self business experience on which CO was not satisfied, after sending the documents CO requested further input on my siblings details etc, soon i sent that information i got the email form CO as stated above"


----------



## joluwarrior

HannahSibson said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Yippppeeeeieeeeee.......Good news finally!!!...   i was surprised to see the GOLDEN MAIL from Team2 adelaide LC ..  .... i received it an hr ago and got to see just now.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and thank u all for the support and help
> 
> My timeline below : applied 13th feb 2013, Grant 03rd April 2013. CO never Contacted. dont know when it was assigned.
> 
> :Clap: :Clap: ...when to fly now???? Probably in July 1st week ...cannot stop guys...i am extremely happy and thankful....


Congratulations :clap2:
Good luck for the move


----------



## imstaying

oracle_81 said:


> I got my grant today .. Team 34 .. Thanks a ton to all for the valuable inputs


Congrats Mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2: Time To Fly!lane:


----------



## vovon

HannahSibson said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Yippppeeeeieeeeee.......Good news finally!!!...   i was surprised to see the GOLDEN MAIL from Team2 adelaide LC ..  .... i received it an hr ago and got to see just now.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and thank u all for the support and help
> 
> My timeline below : applied 13th feb 2013, Grant 03rd April 2013. CO never Contacted. dont know when it was assigned.
> 
> :Clap: :Clap: ...when to fly now???? Probably in July 1st week ...cannot stop guys...i am extremely happy and thankful....


And you were worried about CO allocation. Congratulations! all the best for future.
Vovon


----------



## rkumar1

HannahSibson said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Yippppeeeeieeeeee.......Good news finally!!!...   i was surprised to see the GOLDEN MAIL from Team2 adelaide LC ..  .... i received it an hr ago and got to see just now.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and thank u all for the support and help
> 
> My timeline below : applied 13th feb 2013, Grant 03rd April 2013. CO never Contacted. dont know when it was assigned.
> 
> :Clap: :Clap: ...when to fly now???? Probably in July 1st week ...cannot stop guys...i am extremely happy and thankful....



Many congrates on your visa grant...now its part time cheers..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## imstaying

HannahSibson said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Yippppeeeeieeeeee.......Good news finally!!!...   i was surprised to see the GOLDEN MAIL from Team2 adelaide LC ..  .... i received it an hr ago and got to see just now.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and thank u all for the support and help
> 
> My timeline below : applied 13th feb 2013, Grant 03rd April 2013. CO never Contacted. dont know when it was assigned.
> 
> :Clap: :Clap: ...when to fly now???? Probably in July 1st week ...cannot stop guys...i am extremely happy and thankful....


Congratulations Mate! lane:lane:lane: All The Best! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sach_1213

oracle_81 said:


> I got my grant today .. Team 34 .. Thanks a ton to all for the valuable inputs


Congrats


----------



## rkumar1

haq82 said:


> My Co emailed me : "Thankyou for the email; your file has been updated with the relevant information"
> 
> Any comments?
> 
> "We were having email communications on my self business experience on which CO was not satisfied, after sending the documents CO requested further input on my siblings details etc, soon i sent that information i got the email form CO as stated above"


what your CO want to explain here that he is satisfied with ur docs supplied by you...because if he/she was satisfied with documents then most like he requested you to supply more docs...


----------



## sach_1213

HannahSibson said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Yippppeeeeieeeeee.......Good news finally!!!...   i was surprised to see the GOLDEN MAIL from Team2 adelaide LC ..  .... i received it an hr ago and got to see just now.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and thank u all for the support and help
> 
> My timeline below : applied 13th feb 2013, Grant 03rd April 2013. CO never Contacted. dont know when it was assigned.
> 
> :Clap: :Clap: ...when to fly now???? Probably in July 1st week ...cannot stop guys...i am extremely happy and thankful....


Congrats


----------



## haq82

rkumar1 said:


> what your CO want to explain here that he is satisfied with ur docs supplied by you...because if he/she was satisfied with documents then most like he requested you to supply more docs...


That may means .. Wait Wait Wait ... Right ...?


----------



## Sulabh Prajapati

Hi Friends
I have applied for Subclass 189 (233211) on 7th Mar 2013, can anybody tell me 
1.When the CO will be Allocated..??
2.Do i Need to submit Medical Now or only when the CO Asks..??

Thanks in advance

IELTS (7,7,7,7)/ EA 18 Jan/ EOI (65) 11 Feb/ Inv. 18th Feb/App 7th Mar/ PCC 24 Feb/ CO Awaiting


----------



## imstaying

Sulabh Prajapati said:


> Hi Friends
> I have applied for Subclass 189 (233211) on 7th Mar 2013, can anybody tell me
> 1.When the CO will be Allocated..??
> 2.Do i Need to submit Medical Now or only when the CO Asks..??
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> IELTS (7,7,7,7)/ EA 18 Jan/ EOI (65) 11 Feb/ Inv. 18th Feb/App 7th Mar/ PCC 24 Feb/ CO Awaiting


1. 10 weeks is the official time given, but people have been getting allocations/grants within 6 weeks. So around 6-10 weeks.

2. If you have submitted your application, you might as well do it now as it saves both you and your CO time.


----------



## rkumar1

haq82 said:


> That may means .. Wait Wait Wait ... Right ...?


Right, they are working with docs and get back to you in case they need more info.


----------



## Mathew26

prmadhav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still awaiting CO to be allocated and I have applied on Jan 24th. I have submitted all documents , except for Medicals.
> 
> My wife is carrying and the expected due date is on May,8th. So should I wait after delivery to do the medicals ?
> 
> I am trying to contact DIAC and get clarified.But I couldn't reach them in 00611300364613.
> 
> Is there any other DIAC contact# or any mail ids? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


I suggest u can do the medical after your baby's arrival. Once CO is assigned, you can inform CO about this situation change.Co will ask you whether do you want to put this application on hold until your baby's arrival. Then you can include your baby also in your application.Hope this help....


----------



## haq82

rkumar1 said:


> Right, they are working with docs and get back to you in case they need more info.


Thanks, and there may be a erquirement for additional information / documents ... ?

But, thankfully, CO is atleast satisified with the experience documents which was a lot of trouble for me.  ...


----------



## rkumar1

haq82 said:


> Thanks, and there may be a erquirement for additional information / documents ... ?
> 
> But, thankfully, CO is atleast satisified with the experience documents which was a lot of trouble for me.  ...


Yes there may be a requirment for additional docs which is very less because CO ask for all the docs in single go...best of luck


----------



## umairahmad

YAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Got My Grant Letter Today!!!!!

Thanks to All my Forummates!!!!! and praying for all of the remaining mates to get their grants soooooooooooooon!!!!!!

So Excited about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkumar1

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Got My Grant Letter Today!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to All my Forummates!!!!! and praying for all of the remaining mates to get their grants soooooooooooooon!!!!!!
> 
> So Excited about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Mny Many COngrates on your Grant....BEst of luck for your future :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## imstaying

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Got My Grant Letter Today!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to All my Forummates!!!!! and praying for all of the remaining mates to get their grants soooooooooooooon!!!!!!
> 
> So Excited about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats Dude! All The Best! :clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:lane:


----------



## devandroid

aussiehunter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I'm really elated & super excited to share this news with you that I received my Golden Grant Email today morning. GSM Team 4 Adeliede has finally given me a reason to smile
> 
> This has been much awaited and every day that has passed was full of anxiety & eagerness to know what's next... I pray for all you guys eagerly awaiting your Grant & I'm sure your day isn't very far... Patience is the key Guys...
> 
> Last but not the least I will like to thank each and every member on this Forum who has helped me in some way or the other.. This wasn't possible without your help guys !! I owe to you and this forum for the success I've got today..
> 
> Good luck everyone !! I pray for all of you.. See you soon in somepart of Australia !!
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:



congratulation aussiehunter :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## HannahSibson

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats


Thank u all....
I am excited..


----------



## kmann

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Got My Grant Letter Today!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to All my Forummates!!!!! and praying for all of the remaining mates to get their grants soooooooooooooon!!!!!!
> 
> So Excited about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


many many congratulations to all who got their grant today and all d best to those waiting for it :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jogiyogi

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Got My Grant Letter Today!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to All my Forummates!!!!! and praying for all of the remaining mates to get their grants soooooooooooooon!!!!!!
> 
> So Excited about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Many many congratulation. Wish you a big success in Aus.
Moreover, its time for your to update your signature.


----------



## jogiyogi

Hi Friends,

Any idea, for which date's visa applications, CO has been allocated to?


----------



## devandroid

oracle_81 said:


> I got my grant today .. Team 34 .. Thanks a ton to all for the valuable inputs


Congratulations buddy...:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## devandroid

HannahSibson said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Yippppeeeeieeeeee.......Good news finally!!!...   i was surprised to see the GOLDEN MAIL from Team2 adelaide LC ..  .... i received it an hr ago and got to see just now.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and thank u all for the support and help
> 
> My timeline below : applied 13th feb 2013, Grant 03rd April 2013. CO never Contacted. dont know when it was assigned.
> 
> :Clap: :Clap: ...when to fly now???? Probably in July 1st week ...cannot stop guys...i am extremely happy and thankful....



congratulation HannahSibson :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## devandroid

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Got My Grant Letter Today!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to All my Forummates!!!!! and praying for all of the remaining mates to get their grants soooooooooooooon!!!!!!
> 
> So Excited about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Congratulations :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
Good luck for the move lane:


----------



## anandlitesh

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Got My Grant Letter Today!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to All my Forummates!!!!! and praying for all of the remaining mates to get their grants soooooooooooooon!!!!!!
> 
> So Excited about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Great Dear...............

Congrates & have a party ...............


----------



## akmirror

Hi Guys,

Congrats to all of you who have got the visa grant and good luck to those who are waiting. I am planning to fill in EOI with 60 points this month and hoping to get the invite in next month round....Hoping to share and suggest!! 

Cheers


----------



## umairahmad

Thankyou All Very Much! for your Wishes!!!

One Question!

My Passport is expiring in October 2013. what could be the last date for me to travel ??? 

any international restrictions for 6 months validity.. ???? 

Please explain a bit.......... i want to renew my passport in Aus!!!


----------



## Megha09

Any one with GSM Team 2?What are their timelines?

I got GSM team 2 CO Innitials MD.He contacted us on 22/3 He asked for overseas experience and PCC.We have uploaded all the requested documents on April 1.Waiting for grant/communication.


----------



## rajesh.149

Hello,

Can someone tell me where do I find the link for Health records .. I have already completed my medicals. Need to ensure the reports are uploaded. What if it is not ?


----------



## vovon

if we dont get any communication from CO after we sent the requested documents, how long should we wait before calling up the CO. Any suggestions?


----------



## rkumar1

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone tell me where do I find the link for Health records .. I have already completed my medicals. Need to ensure the reports are uploaded. What if it is not ?


There is no way link check if your reports are uploaded or not. either u can confirm from the hospital from where you completed yoru tests or else wait for the CO assignment becasue in Case can't fine your med report then he/she will let u know the same...


----------



## rkumar1

vovon said:


> if we dont get any communication from CO after we sent the requested documents, how long should we wait before calling up the CO. Any suggestions?


Vovon..CO need time to review docs and i hope you can contact your CO in case you don't hear anything in next 4 weeks for after supplying the requested docs...hope it will help u. all u need to is wait for CO reply or your grant letter..


----------



## vovon

rkumar1 said:


> Vovon..CO need time to review docs and i hope you can contact your CO in case you don't hear anything in next 4 weeks for after supplying the requested docs...hope it will help u. all u need to is wait for CO reply or your grant letter..


4 weeks i think is too long. they write in their acknowledgement mail that CO will revert within 7 days. Just need to know whether someone has already done that.


----------



## oorvee

I have been asked for additional details by CO.

Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
● Evidence of Ongoing Relationship.

Does this mean that they have doubt about this union?

How strong is Marriage Certificate as a proof for ongoing relationship.
Urgent revert pl guys


----------



## devandroid

We have done our medicals on 30th of march. My wife's organize your health examinations link disappear today. But still my organize your health examinations link is appear in the visa application. Do you have any idea about this????


----------



## LaFleur

Looks like I'm in the same boat as FindRaj was, a few weeks ago - CO allocated, but waiting on PCC from a couple of countries :ranger:


----------



## mandanapu

oorvee said:


> I have been asked for additional details by CO.
> 
> Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
> ● Evidence of Ongoing Relationship.
> 
> Does this mean that they have doubt about this union?
> 
> How strong is Marriage Certificate as a proof for ongoing relationship.
> Urgent revert pl guys


For Evidence of ongoing relationship, u can show them joint account in banks, or house rental agreement, or credit card statements or etc will be fine


----------



## haryk

Friends,

I have lodged my application on Mar 8th, 2013. But, when I am uploading documents in my Section, after uploading 60 docs, It gave me an error saying "upload limit exceeded". Now, I am remained with my latest company payslips and PCC. I have uploaded PCC for my wife. Now what should I do ? should I call DAIC and report the problem that I am not able to upload docs or wait till CO askes me for the docs and PCC ?

Please help me......


----------



## Megha09

LaFleur said:


> Looks like I'm in the same boat as FindRaj was, a few weeks ago - CO allocated, but waiting on PCC from a couple of countries :ranger:


i know this feeling.got my pcc just few days back.


----------



## imstaying

haryk said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my application on Mar 8th, 2013. But, when I am uploading documents in my Section, after uploading 60 docs, It gave me an error saying "upload limit exceeded". Now, I am remained with my latest company payslips and PCC. I have uploaded PCC for my wife. Now what should I do ? should I call DAIC and report the problem that I am not able to upload docs or wait till CO askes me for the docs and PCC ?
> 
> Please help me......


60 docs?? wow that's alot.. you did combine similar docs into a single pdf or zip them in groups did you? your CO's gonna have so much fun with that number.


----------



## rkumar1

devandroid said:


> We have done our medicals on 30th of march. My wife's organize your health examinations link disappear today. But still my organize your health examinations link is appear in the visa application. Do you have any idea about this????


Some times this takes time as lik for my wife diappeared after 3 days of our meds and my link was available for another 15 days...so wait and watch.


----------



## rkumar1

vovon said:


> 4 weeks i think is too long. they write in their acknowledgement mail that CO will revert within 7 days. Just need to know whether someone has already done that.


Because generally CO gives u grant if they are ok with the the docs supplied by you....even if you write u can try doing that as well but they are working on ur application then they will respond to you with a standard ans...always...

best of luck


----------



## oorvee

mandanapu said:


> For Evidence of ongoing relationship, u can show them joint account in banks, or house rental agreement, or credit card statements or etc will be fine


Thanks for quick reply.
So its been only a month and half that I got married.
1.I have an application for joint account( My name to be added in my husband's acc)
2. We have taken Gym membership as couple, recipt says couple scheme with our name on it
3. Luckily I also have quotation we got from one builder regarding one property which we were planning to invest in.

Are these enough..


----------



## haryk

imstaying said:


> 60 docs?? wow that's alot.. you did combine similar docs into a single pdf or zip them in groups did you? your CO's gonna have so much fun with that number.


Actually I have not combined all similar docs into one. That is the mistake I made. Will that be any problem ?


----------



## nercromaniac85

haryk said:


> Actually I have not combined all similar docs into one. That is the mistake I made. Will that be any problem ?


If your docs exceed the limit try to make them into different parts and upload them separately under the same section.


----------



## mandanapu

haryk said:


> Actually I have not combined all similar docs into one. That is the mistake I made. Will that be any problem ?


Don't worry. Wait till co asks ur documents and send them wt ever u missed or wt ever CO requests to submit. It won't be any problem as of my knowledge


----------



## HannahSibson

LaFleur said:


> Looks like I'm in the same boat as FindRaj was, a few weeks ago - CO allocated, but waiting on PCC from a couple of countries :ranger:


I got grant today  ...


----------



## haryk

mandanapu said:


> Don't worry. Wait till co asks ur documents and send them wt ever u missed or wt ever CO requests to submit. It won't be any problem as of my knowledge


Thanks all for your replies....


----------



## LaFleur

HannahSibson said:


> I got grant today  ...


wowieee hannah!!!   good luck to u ! whats the plan now?


----------



## HannahSibson

LaFleur said:


> wowieee hannah!!!   good luck to u ! whats the plan now?


Plan is to board the plane sooonnnn....


----------



## haryk

HannahSibson said:


> Plan is to board the plane sooonnnn....


HannahSibson, can you give your time line please lik your EOI, Invitation, lodge dates and all


----------



## devandroid

rkumar1 said:


> Some times this takes time as lik for my wife diappeared after 3 days of our meds and my link was available for another 15 days...so wait and watch.



Thanks rkumar1 . I taught my medical was refereed. 

organized your health examinations link disappear means whether CO gone through it or whether the medicals finalized?


----------



## sweetsam

HannahSibson said:


> I got grant today  ...


Congrats hannah, You can look for airasia airline for boarding to australia.. they are really giving cheap tickets

Best Of Luck


----------



## sweetsam

devandroid said:


> Thanks rkumar1 . I taught my medical was refereed.
> 
> organized your health examinations link disappear means whether CO gone through it or whether the medicals finalized?


You can anytime send an email to CO and ask for the medical status. This is the best way to confirm.


----------



## rkumar1

devandroid said:


> Thanks rkumar1 . I taught my medical was refereed.
> 
> organized your health examinations link disappear means whether CO gone through it or whether the medicals finalized?


In most of cases it mean your med reports are with Co now and he will decide if he want to refer you reports or not.


----------



## HannahSibson

haryk said:


> HannahSibson, can you give your time line please lik your EOI, Invitation, lodge dates and all


Ohh yes...

IELTS: Nov8th, ACS : Dec7th +ve on 29th Jan, EOI applied 29th Jan, Invited 4th Feb, 189 lodged: 13th Feb, PCC for me n my hubby done on 18thfeb and uploaded on 21st. Medicals done on March 11th, uploaded on march 21st. CO never contacted. Direct GRANT on 3rd April..actually a birthday feast in advance for me. .. Hope this helps..

Excuse me for not updating the signature. There is no option to view or update signature from this app.


----------



## HannahSibson

sweetsam said:


> Congrats hannah, You can look for airasia airline for boarding to australia.. they are really giving cheap tickets
> 
> Best Of Luck


Thank u


----------



## HannahSibson

Thank u all for ur wishes...


----------



## haryk

HannahSibson said:


> Ohh yes...
> 
> IELTS: Nov8th, ACS : Dec7th +ve on 29th Jan, EOI applied 29th Jan, Invited 4th Feb, 189 lodged: 13th Feb, PCC for me n my hubby done on 18thfeb and uploaded on 21st. Medicals done on March 11th, uploaded on march 21st. CO never contacted. Direct GRANT on 3rd April..actually a birthday feast in advance for me. .. Hope this helps..
> 
> Excuse me for not updating the signature. There is no option to view or update signature from this app.


Thanks for the information Hannah.. Congrates!!! and Advance Happy Returns  Enjoy your days


----------



## lightningmcqueen

umairahmad said:


> Thankyou All Very Much! for your Wishes!!!
> 
> One Question!
> 
> My Passport is expiring in October 2013. what could be the last date for me to travel ???
> 
> any international restrictions for 6 months validity.. ????
> 
> Please explain a bit.......... i want to renew my passport in Aus!!!


In booklet 6 for General Skilled Migration, it was stated that the passport you used during your application process should be the passport used to travel to Australia upon visa GRANT and should be valid for an adequate period, where it was recommended to be atleast 2 years.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

HannahSibson said:


> I got grant today  ...


Congrats mate! Goodluck


----------



## lightningmcqueen

devandroid said:


> We have done our medicals on 30th of march. My wife's organize your health examinations link disappear today. But still my organize your health examinations link is appear in the visa application. Do you have any idea about this????


I'd say give it a day or two. Perhaps your wife's medical has been uploaded ahead of yours. You may confirm this with the clinic where you did your medical exams if your results have been uploaded. If the links to organize your health examinations have disappeared, your medicals have been uploaded and received by GH, and your eVisa account has been updated.


----------



## mandanapu

Hi all,

I've done with my Medicals on 22/03/13. But till now hospital people didn't upload my reports. I called them couple of times and they are telling to me wait 10working days. Is it right? 

Bcoz I noticed one forum member done with Medicals on 30/03/13 and he mentioned today Medicals were uploaded by hospital. How can I track my status now?

Help vl be appreciated guys.


----------



## Want2Move2013

Hello,
Could someone please help me understand the statuses of the e-visa application?
We lodged the visa on the 2nd April and then the status was 'Application Received'. Now today the status has changed to 'In Progress'. What does this mean?
We are yet to upload almost all our documents.
Kindly help.
Thanks!


----------



## HannahSibson

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please help me understand the statuses of the e-visa application?
> We lodged the visa on the 2nd April and then the status was 'Application Received'. Now today the status has changed to 'In Progress'. What does this mean?
> We are yet to upload almost all our documents.
> Kindly help.
> Thanks!


Thats normal dont worry...


----------



## Want2Move2013

HannahSibson said:


> Thats normal dont worry...


Hi Hannah,
Could you please explain? Does it mean anything or is it just an automated change?
Please help!
Thanks!


----------



## Rabbu

reehan said:


> I lodged mine on march 08 and still waiting for co.


HI Reehan,
I too have applied on 8th March. No sign of CO allocation so far? Have you got any mail regarding your CO allocation? Please reply.


----------



## indijane

HannahSibson said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Yippppeeeeieeeeee.......Good news finally!!!...   i was surprised to see the GOLDEN MAIL from Team2 adelaide LC ..  .... i received it an hr ago and got to see just now.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and thank u all for the support and help
> 
> My timeline below : applied 13th feb 2013, Grant 03rd April 2013. CO never Contacted. dont know when it was assigned.
> 
> :Clap: :Clap: ...when to fly now???? Probably in July 1st week ...cannot stop guys...i am extremely happy and thankful....


Congratulations Hannah!! Really happy for you!


----------



## indijane

umairahmad said:


> YAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Got My Grant Letter Today!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to All my Forummates!!!!! and praying for all of the remaining mates to get their grants soooooooooooooon!!!!!!
> 
> So Excited about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations!! :clap2:


----------



## reehan

Rabbu said:


> HI Reehan,
> I too have applied on 8th March. No sign of CO allocation so far? Have you got any mail regarding your CO allocation? Please reply.


No rabbu, I'm in the same boat and waiting for email from co.


----------



## AUS2013

Hi Folks,

I have got the medicals done but CO has not been assigned as yet. How will I get to know that what has been uploaded by the hospital and when will it appear on the link? Will it appear against "Health, Evidence of" link?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313 *ACS APP*:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||*IELTS*: 12/01/13 7 in each|| *EOI Submitted*: 19/02/13| *Invite* 4th March || *VISA Lodged*: 8th march || *PCC*: 03/04/2013 *Med*: ?*CO*: Awaited


----------



## AtifALi27

Hello all ,
Congratulations to all those who have recieved the Golden mail!!

My Story Visa 189)
Co got assigned on 20th march 2013
I have submitted all the docs Co requested on 2 nd April 2013.
Team 34 Brisbane ( my CO is from)


Waiting!!!


----------



## rkumar1

AUS2013 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have got the medicals done but CO has not been assigned as yet. How will I get to know that what has been uploaded by the hospital and when will it appear on the link? Will it appear against "Health, Evidence of" link?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313 *ACS APP*:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||*IELTS*: 12/01/13 7 in each|| *EOI Submitted*: 19/02/13| *Invite* 4th March || *VISA Lodged*: 8th march || *PCC*: 03/04/2013 *Med*: ?*CO*: Awaited


Hi Aus2013..you completed ur meds in advace which is good for you..you can't see or access what hospital uploaded in your reports..they just upload the reports...and after few days schedule medical link will diappeared from your application..once your CO is assigned then he will decide that medicals are or not...if yes then proceed further with application and if not then he will refer your medicals which will take another 2 months to complete and then he will start working on yoru application again....hope this will clarify situation to u.


----------



## HannahSibson

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hi Hannah,
> Could you please explain? Does it mean anything or is it just an automated change?
> Please help!
> Thanks!


Its just a change...u can refer superm's blog..he has shared multiple times in this thread...


----------



## HannahSibson

lightningmcqueen said:


> Congrats mate! Goodluck


Thank you


----------



## HannahSibson

indijane said:


> Congratulations Hannah!! Really happy for you!


Thanks a lot


----------



## vinnie88

AtifALi27 said:


> Hello all ,
> Congratulations to all those who have recieved the Golden mail!!
> 
> My Story Visa 189)
> Co got assigned on 20th march 2013
> I have submitted all the docs Co requested on 2 nd April 2013.
> Team 34 Brisbane ( my CO is from)
> 
> 
> Waiting!!!


Hi atif, 

Im also assigned to team 34, COs initial is L and I have been waiting for a long long time. Team 34 seems to be very very slow, or maybe its just my case thats stuck for some reason. 

I lodged my application in dec 16 and got my CO assigned on 20 Feb. She only emailed me once a couple of weeks ago saying shes received all my docs and my application is undergoing mandatory checking. I have no idea what mandatory checking means, hopefully its got nothing to do with lengthy security checks.

best of luck to you and everyone else here. 

regarfds


----------



## AtifALi27

Hi Vin,

Hopefully we ll get it soon!! God willing!!

Anybody else with Brisbane Team34? 
How quick or slow is the process with them!!


----------



## imstaying

I have a question to the folks who got their grant in the last few days...

While waiting to get allocated or get a direct grant, did you ever notice any changes to your evisa page which hinted that someone is working on your files? Was there any change at all? What was it? Thanks!


----------



## imstaying

Great news! I have been allocated a CO Adelaide T7 LM. Anyone with the same CO? She's asking me for form 80 and my passport. Funny thing is, I have uploaded my passport 4 times already as it hasn't change from 'required' to 'received'. So for those who have uploaded documents but still says 'required' then most likely it hasn't uploaded properly.

Anyway, at least I have a reason to smile now. I'm off to finish form 80! Later folks!


----------



## HannahSibson

imstaying said:


> I have a question to the folks who got their grant in the last few days...
> 
> While waiting to get allocated or get a direct grant, did you ever notice any changes to your evisa page which hinted that someone is working on your files? Was there any change at all? What was it? Thanks!


Hi ,

In my case, there wasnt any change until i receive GOLDEN mail. I doesnt had any clue of CO also an hour ago receiving the grant. There were no changes even in dates for docs until i get the grant.


----------



## imstaying

HannahSibson said:


> Hi ,
> 
> In my case, there wasnt any change until i receive GOLDEN mail. I doesnt had any clue of CO also an hour ago receiving the grant. There were no changes even in dates for docs until i get the grant.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## vovon

rkumar1 said:


> Because generally CO gives u grant if they are ok with the the docs supplied by you....even if you write u can try doing that as well but they are working on ur application then they will respond to you with a standard ans...always...
> 
> best of luck


Will surely call her up by 7th day


----------



## vovon

imstaying said:


> I have a question to the folks who got their grant in the last few days...
> 
> While waiting to get allocated or get a direct grant, did you ever notice any changes to your evisa page which hinted that someone is working on your files? Was there any change at all? What was it? Thanks!


No change, absolutely no change in my online application before and after CO allocation.


----------



## raghalan

I know few applicants applied visa on 8th march still waiting for CO. Am too on the same boat. I have uploaded all the docs except form 80 which I will upload if CO asks for it. 

Is there any on who applied visa in the month of march got CO / received Grant ??

Also, plz help me with the contact number and email I'd of DIAC ??

Good Luck 

-Regards,
Ragu.


----------



## Want2Move2013

Hi,
Could anyone help with form 80? There is a section which talks about personal contacts in Aus. Is it recommended to give this info? My uncle is in Sydney and then should I provide this info?
Please suggest.
Thanks!


----------



## vovon

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone help with form 80? There is a section which talks about personal contacts in Aus. Is it recommended to give this info? My uncle is in Sydney and then should I provide this info?
> Please suggest.
> Thanks!


i think you can


----------



## swoopbang

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi Vin,
> 
> Hopefully we ll get it soon!! God willing!!
> 
> Anybody else with Brisbane Team34?
> How quick or slow is the process with them!!


I have been a silent viewer of this forum.it has been of great help. Thanks 

I got my grant an hour bk! :clap2::clap2:lane:lane:

Here are details 
Ita dec 17
Applied 21 dec
1st co Adelaide team 10 . Don't know name
2nd co - Brisbane Team34 dc - mar 5
Grant - 04 Apr 2013 

Phew long wait !

Skill bussiness analyst

lane:lane:lane:


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

raghalan said:


> I know few applicants applied visa on 8th march still waiting for CO. Am too on the same boat. I have uploaded all the docs except form 80 which I will upload if CO asks for it.
> 
> Is there any on who applied visa in the month of march got CO / received Grant ??
> 
> Also, plz help me with the contact number and email I'd of DIAC ??
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> -Regards,
> Ragu.


I too would like to know where 190 March applicants stand. From which date are the applications being processed/CO assigned?

Ragu you can refer to this link - Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## mamunmaziz

imstaying said:


> Great news! I have been allocated a CO Adelaide T7 LM. Anyone with the same CO? She's asking me for form 80 and my passport. Funny thing is, I have uploaded my passport 4 times already as it hasn't change from 'required' to 'received'. So for those who have uploaded documents but still says 'required' then most likely it hasn't uploaded properly.
> 
> Anyway, at least I have a reason to smile now. I'm off to finish form 80! Later folks!


Did she tell how to upload 80, I mean in Pdf format or need to scan then to send in jpg format.


----------



## rkumar1

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone help with form 80? There is a section which talks about personal contacts in Aus. Is it recommended to give this info? My uncle is in Sydney and then should I provide this info?
> Please suggest.
> Thanks!


you can select NO as well as i did it this way.


----------



## rkumar1

mamunmaziz said:


> Did she tell how to upload 80, I mean in Pdf format or need to scan then to send in jpg format.



you need to submit this form 80in PDF format..just take out the page you have to sign it, complete yoru signature and scan all pages in PDF and upload it....hope this will guide you..


----------



## msrama

Hello Everyone,

I have done with my Medicals last week in Melbourne for 189 visa. I am not sure where the results should be sent to ??

My husband said to one of the health examiners there to send the results to our home address.. will that be a problem ??

Can someone tell me where the results should be sent??


----------



## mirza_755

HannahSibson said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Yippppeeeeieeeeee.......Good news finally!!!...   i was surprised to see the GOLDEN MAIL from Team2 adelaide LC ..  .... i received it an hr ago and got to see just now.
> 
> Thank you Jesus and thank u all for the support and help
> 
> My timeline below : applied 13th feb 2013, Grant 03rd April 2013. CO never Contacted. dont know when it was assigned.
> 
> :Clap: :Clap: ...when to fly now???? Probably in July 1st week ...cannot stop guys...i am extremely happy and thankful....


You are luckey man.................Congrats ...........Best of luck ..................


----------



## mamunmaziz

rkumar1 said:


> you need to submit this form 80in PDF format..just take out the page you have to sign it, complete yoru signature and scan all pages in PDF and upload it....hope this will guide you..


please make clear will it enough to scan just signature pages only as other pages easily can fill up in soft pdf formjt.


----------



## Jump2Aus

HannahSibson - Congrats and all the best.


Saw few posts where people got GRANT who lodged on 13th Feb. I have applied on 23rd Feb. Hopefully CO will be allocated next week.


----------



## rkumar1

mamunmaziz said:


> please make clear will it enough to scan just signature pages only as other pages easily can fill up in soft pdf formjt.


Filling up all pages in Soft PDF is best option and take print for all pages when you done...Sign it again scan all pages and upload it...it did it same way..


----------



## rkumar1

msrama said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have done with my Medicals last week in Melbourne for 189 visa. I am not sure where the results should be sent to ??
> 
> My husband said to one of the health examiners there to send the results to our home address.. will that be a problem ??
> 
> Can someone tell me where the results should be sent??


I hope this copy will be sent on the address on which you mentioned in your application (i mean visa application).


----------



## msrama

rkumar1 said:


> I hope this copy will be sent on the address on which you mentioned in your application (i mean visa application).



Our visa application has both our address and our migration agents address. 

So, do I need to send the result copy to immigration ??


----------



## imstaying

mamunmaziz said:


> Did she tell how to upload 80, I mean in Pdf format or need to scan then to send in jpg format.


The email I received did not specifically say how to send the form, only that I send it.

What I did was fill up the electronic form. I then printed it, signed it, and then scanned it to pdf.


----------



## imstaying

swoopbang said:


> I have been a silent viewer of this forum.it has been of great help. Thanks
> 
> I got my grant an hour bk! :clap2::clap2:lane:lane:
> 
> Here are details
> Ita dec 17
> Applied 21 dec
> 1st co Adelaide team 10 . Don't know name
> 2nd co - Brisbane Team34 dc - mar 5
> Grant - 04 Apr 2013
> 
> Phew long wait !
> 
> Skill bussiness analyst
> 
> lane:lane:lane:



Congrats mate! Hopefully me and all the others will get that GOLDEN EMAIL soon. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## imstaying

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone help with form 80? There is a section which talks about personal contacts in Aus. Is it recommended to give this info? My uncle is in Sydney and then should I provide this info?
> Please suggest.
> Thanks!


For that one, I actually put my parents in since they're all here as well.


----------



## rkumar1

imstaying said:


> The email I received did not specifically say how to send the form, only that I send it.
> 
> What I did was fill up the electronic form. I then printed it, signed it, and then scanned it to pdf.


thats correct..


----------



## AUS2013

rkumar1 said:


> Hi Aus2013..you completed ur meds in advace which is good for you..you can't see or access what hospital uploaded in your reports..they just upload the reports...and after few days schedule medical link will diappeared from your application..once your CO is assigned then he will decide that medicals are or not...if yes then proceed further with application and if not then he will refer your medicals which will take another 2 months to complete and then he will start working on yoru application again....hope this will clarify situation to u.


Hi rkumar1,

Thnx for ur detailed reply. ..

Best Regards,
Smriti


----------



## rkumar1

msrama said:


> Our visa application has both our address and our migration agents address.
> 
> So, do I need to send the result copy to immigration ??


you don't need tosend results to anywhere..keep these reports with and Medical center will upload your report online to your application...
when co assigned to you he/she will check and let u know in case he is unable to see your medical results..then you can send these reports to CO if requested..till that time keep reports with you....best of luck.


----------



## mamunmaziz

AUS2013 said:


> Hi rkumar1,
> 
> Thnx for ur detailed reply. ..
> 
> Best Regards,
> Smriti


Can u tell me after how many days of medical report uploaded date the link will disapear?


----------



## mamunmaziz

rkumar1 said:


> Filling up all pages in Soft PDF is best option and take print for all pages when you done...Sign it again scan all pages and upload it...it did it same way..


thanks.


----------



## raghalan

pearljam said:


> I too would like to know where 190 March applicants stand. From which date are the applications being processed/CO assigned?
> 
> Ragu you can refer to this link - Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


Thanks Pearljam, I tried to contact +61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia) from the link which you sent, but Its not ringing. not sure if there is any alternative number. 

- Regards,
Ragu


----------



## BOSSOT

Hi no words to explain my feeling got the grant today morning. Thanks to all the members of this forum and all the best for the applicants waiting for grant.
My visa type 189, medicals referred date unknown( med taken on 20 nov), when i inquired abt the status of medicals co sent mail on 14 jan that my wife medicals was ref.
Noticed some docs recvd status on 11/march. Sent a mail to co regarding the status of the medicals on 1 apr. Surprised with the reply. Reply was nothing but the grant letter. Once again thank you all


----------



## tani

BOSSOT said:


> Hi no words to explain my feeling got the grant today morning. Thanks to all the members of this forum and all the best for the applicants waiting for grant.
> My visa type 189, medicals referred date unknown( med taken on 20 nov), when i inquired abt the status of medicals co sent mail on 14 jan that my wife medicals was ref.
> Noticed some docs recvd status on 11/march. Sent a mail to co regarding the status of the medicals on 1 apr. Surprised with the reply. Reply was nothing but the grant letter. Once again thank you all


Congrats for your grant.... Can you please tell me how to know whether the medical is referred or not? In my case CO has either not yet allocated or not yet contacted.. Then, who should I contact for this?


----------



## vishsang

vishsang said:


> I submitted my application on 23rd March.. And I still don't have an acknowledgement letter (in Inbox or in Spam). The status on my application shows as "In Progress". The help/legend section which explains the statuses says:
> 
> *Application received-*
> _The application has been received and is awaiting lodgement._
> *In Progress-*
> _The application has been received and is awaiting assessment._
> 
> Does this mean my acknowledgement mail has been sent but somehow lost?


Finally... after all these days I received my acknowledgement. Thankfully the visa lodged date is 23rd March and not 04 April. Now waiting for CO allocation. BREATE.. BREATHE.. BREATHE..


----------



## sweetsam

BOSSOT said:


> Hi no words to explain my feeling got the grant today morning. Thanks to all the members of this forum and all the best for the applicants waiting for grant.
> My visa type 189, medicals referred date unknown( med taken on 20 nov), when i inquired abt the status of medicals co sent mail on 14 jan that my wife medicals was ref.
> Noticed some docs recvd status on 11/march. Sent a mail to co regarding the status of the medicals on 1 apr. Surprised with the reply. Reply was nothing but the grant letter. Once again thank you all


Congratulation mate and best of luck  when are you planning to fly


----------



## rkumar1

mamunmaziz said:


> Can u tell me after how many days of medical report uploaded date the link will disapear?


Schedule medical link will disappear within 3 - 21 days in my case it took more then 15 days...best of luck


----------



## rkumar1

BOSSOT said:


> Hi no words to explain my feeling got the grant today morning. Thanks to all the members of this forum and all the best for the applicants waiting for grant.
> My visa type 189, medicals referred date unknown( med taken on 20 nov), when i inquired abt the status of medicals co sent mail on 14 jan that my wife medicals was ref.
> Noticed some docs recvd status on 11/march. Sent a mail to co regarding the status of the medicals on 1 apr. Surprised with the reply. Reply was nothing but the grant letter. Once again thank you all


Many congrates BOSSOT on your visa grant...best of luck for future buddy...:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## joluwarrior

BOSSOT said:


> Hi no words to explain my feeling got the grant today morning. Thanks to all the members of this forum and all the best for the applicants waiting for grant.
> My visa type 189, medicals referred date unknown( med taken on 20 nov), when i inquired abt the status of medicals co sent mail on 14 jan that my wife medicals was ref.
> Noticed some docs recvd status on 11/march. Sent a mail to co regarding the status of the medicals on 1 apr. Surprised with the reply. Reply was nothing but the grant letter. Once again thank you all


Congratulations :clap2:
After the saga of referred Meds, victory is sweet indeed !!


----------



## tani

Can anyone please tell me how to know whether the medical is referred or not? In my case CO has either not yet allocated or not yet contacted.. Then, who should I contact for this?


----------



## joluwarrior

tani said:


> Can anyone please tell me how to know whether the medical is referred or not? In my case CO has either not yet allocated or not yet contacted.. Then, who should I contact for this?


If you are in Australia, why don't you try that DIAC#, which can be called locally. Atleast you will come to know if CO is allocated. Also some stat check on the Meds.


----------



## tani

joluwarrior said:


> If you are in Australia, why don't you try that DIAC#, which can be called locally. Atleast you will come to know if CO is allocated. Also some stat check on the Meds.


DIAC is saying to wait for 10 weeks for CO allocation. But do DIAC give info about medical status too?


----------



## lightningmcqueen

tani said:


> Can anyone please tell me how to know whether the medical is referred or not? In my case CO has either not yet allocated or not yet contacted.. Then, who should I contact for this?


If I'd be in that situation, I'd probably call DIAC by now to know my CO details. For sure your application has been allocated a CO already basing on the feedbacks given by other forum members. Some Feb applicants have even received GRANTS a week ago. And then you may verify with them (DIAC) regarding the status of your medicals. Just remember to be polite with them so they will be willing to provide you with much info. Goodluck.


----------



## joluwarrior

tani said:


> DIAC is saying to wait for 10 weeks for CO allocation. But do DIAC give info about medical status too?


Normally, No. They don't notify you as such that your Meds are in good shape. However, if it is referred, he/she may notify the same to you.

Also as you must have been seeing from members here, people have not been contacted by CO at all and have still got the grant. Same can be the case for you that this week or the next, you get grant directly. I say this because by now, almost all Jan applicants have been allocated a CO and so CO's have shot mails as well in some cases to reqeust more docs.
So it is highly likely, that your application is under processing, all details are well visible and readable, and you may get the grant letter directly.


----------



## devandroid

swoopbang said:


> I have been a silent viewer of this forum.it has been of great help. Thanks
> 
> I got my grant an hour bk! :clap2::clap2:lane:lane:
> 
> Here are details
> Ita dec 17
> Applied 21 dec
> 1st co Adelaide team 10 . Don't know name
> 2nd co - Brisbane Team34 dc - mar 5
> Grant - 04 Apr 2013
> 
> Phew long wait !
> 
> Skill bussiness analyst
> 
> lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations..:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## joluwarrior

Mcqueen,

What is the case with your application ? Have you got the grant or is it stuck for some reason ?


----------



## joluwarrior

swoopbang said:


> I have been a silent viewer of this forum.it has been of great help. Thanks
> 
> I got my grant an hour bk! :clap2::clap2:lane:lane:
> 
> Here are details
> Ita dec 17
> Applied 21 dec
> 1st co Adelaide team 10 . Don't know name
> 2nd co - Brisbane Team34 dc - mar 5
> Grant - 04 Apr 2013
> 
> Phew long wait !
> 
> Skill bussiness analyst
> 
> lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations !! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## tani

joluwarrior said:


> Normally, No. They don't notify you as such that your Meds are in good shape. However, if it is referred, he/she may notify the same to you.
> 
> Also as you must have been seeing from members here, people have not been contacted by CO at all and have still got the grant. Same can be the case for you that this week or the next, you get grant directly. I say this because by now, almost all Jan applicants have been allocated a CO and so CO's have shot mails as well in some cases to reqeust more docs.
> So it is highly likely, that your application is under processing, all details are well visible and readable, and you may get the grant letter directly.


Thanks for the positive vibes ... Hope everything is fine and I get the grant soon...All the best to you too.. wish u a grant soon ...


----------



## tani

lightningmcqueen said:


> If I'd be in that situation, I'd probably call DIAC by now to know my CO details. For sure your application has been allocated a CO already basing on the feedbacks given by other forum members. Some Feb applicants have even received GRANTS a week ago. And then you may verify with them (DIAC) regarding the status of your medicals. Just remember to be polite with them so they will be willing to provide you with much info. Goodluck.


Thanks for the suggestion ...May will try calling DIAC again tomorrow.


----------



## devandroid

BOSSOT said:


> Hi no words to explain my feeling got the grant today morning. Thanks to all the members of this forum and all the best for the applicants waiting for grant.
> My visa type 189, medicals referred date unknown( med taken on 20 nov), when i inquired abt the status of medicals co sent mail on 14 jan that my wife medicals was ref.
> Noticed some docs recvd status on 11/march. Sent a mail to co regarding the status of the medicals on 1 apr. Surprised with the reply. Reply was nothing but the grant letter. Once again thank you all


Congratulations BOSSOT :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

When will you planing to fly? lane: lane: lane:


----------



## lightningmcqueen

joluwarrior said:


> Mcqueen,
> 
> What is the case with your application ? Have you got the grant or is it stuck for some reason ?


Hey Jolu, what's up? I'm stuck with this meds issue. CO told me to wait for a couple more months.:boxing:
How about you? I've been waiting for your post as a new member of this GRANT trophy recipient. I know yours is just a few more inches behind.


----------



## joluwarrior

lightningmcqueen said:


> Hey Jolu, what's up? I'm stuck with this meds issue. CO told me to wait for a couple more months.:boxing:
> How about you? I've been waiting for your post as a new member of this GRANT trophy recipient. I know yours is just a few more inches behind.


Mine will also take some time. CO is not happy with certificate of marriage as the only evidence of relationship with spouse. He needs more proof. Submitted more proof and so let's see now what's his reaction.

I am also keeping some probability open for my meds getting referred on my X-ray report.

All the best to you mate. Hopefully your case is wrapped up soon.


----------



## mirza_755

AtifALi27 said:


> Hello all ,
> Congratulations to all those who have recieved the Golden mail!!
> 
> My Story Visa 189)
> Co got assigned on 20th march 2013
> I have submitted all the docs Co requested on 2 nd April 2013.
> Team 34 Brisbane ( my CO is from)
> 
> 
> Waiting!!!


Me too Team 34. Who is your CO ?


----------



## mirza_755

vinnie88 said:


> Hi atif,
> 
> Im also assigned to team 34, COs initial is L and I have been waiting for a long long time. Team 34 seems to be very very slow, or maybe its just my case thats stuck for some reason.
> 
> I lodged my application in dec 16 and got my CO assigned on 20 Feb. She only emailed me once a couple of weeks ago saying shes received all my docs and my application is undergoing mandatory checking. I have no idea what mandatory checking means, hopefully its got nothing to do with lengthy security checks.
> 
> best of luck to you and everyone else here.
> 
> regarfds


Hi Vinn

You are right. I applied on 13th Dec 2012, CO assigned 15th Feb 2013, asked few docs 19th Feb with medical and PCC. I have provided on 3rd march. But no feedback from any one. My CO initial is B D.................


----------



## va13

Hello Experts

I paid for the Visa Invitation on 2nd Apr and since then, I am not getting the link for Getting Medical Appointment?
Anybody has any clue or experience reg. the same???


----------



## sach_1213

swoopbang said:


> I have been a silent viewer of this forum.it has been of great help. Thanks
> 
> I got my grant an hour bk! :clap2::clap2:lane:lane:
> 
> Here are details
> Ita dec 17
> Applied 21 dec
> 1st co Adelaide team 10 . Don't know name
> 2nd co - Brisbane Team34 dc - mar 5
> Grant - 04 Apr 2013
> 
> Phew long wait !
> 
> Skill bussiness analyst
> 
> lane:lane:lane:



Congrats ....time to have a blast


----------



## lightningmcqueen

joluwarrior said:


> Mine will also take some time. CO is not happy with certificate of marriage as the only evidence of relationship with spouse. He needs more proof. Submitted more proof and so let's see now what's his reaction.
> 
> I am also keeping some probability open for my meds getting referred on my X-ray report.
> 
> All the best to you mate. Hopefully your case is wrapped up soon.


Thanks mate. Hope yours will not be referred as the queue is still outstanding.. I've been following to the "MEDS referred" thread almost everyday to see if there are any progress to MEDS referred cases. So far there have been 2 or 3 December-January cases finalized as of this month. Hope the backlog will be solved the soonest..

I believe your CO has been satisfied with your proof of marriage; just making sure that you are really devoted to your wife, hahaha.. Goodluck to you too mate. I know your emotions are about to explode as you're about to receive your GRANT soon!


----------



## mirza_755

swoopbang said:


> I have been a silent viewer of this forum.it has been of great help. Thanks
> 
> I got my grant an hour bk! :clap2::clap2:lane:lane:
> 
> Here are details
> Ita dec 17
> Applied 21 dec
> 1st co Adelaide team 10 . Don't know name
> 2nd co - Brisbane Team34 dc - mar 5
> Grant - 04 Apr 2013
> 
> Phew long wait !
> 
> Skill bussiness analyst
> 
> lane:lane:lane:


Congrats................whatever Team is !!! You received your grant letter thats all. Best of luck


----------



## devandroid

vinnie88 said:


> Hi atif,
> 
> Im also assigned to team 34, COs initial is L and I have been waiting for a long long time. Team 34 seems to be very very slow, or maybe its just my case thats stuck for some reason.
> 
> I lodged my application in dec 16 and got my CO assigned on 20 Feb. She only emailed me once a couple of weeks ago saying shes received all my docs and my application is undergoing mandatory checking. I have no idea what mandatory checking means, hopefully its got nothing to do with lengthy security checks.
> 
> best of luck to you and everyone else here.
> 
> regarfds



I'm also assigned to team 34, CO's initial is JC and I have been waiting for long time. CO assigned on 6th of march, Documents send on 21st of march with form 1022. Still no reply from CO. I don't know what is the current status of our application? whether I need to submit other documents?   :ranger:


----------



## antonyvkj

Time for celebrations 

Yeah, I got my grant today !!!!

Wish you all the very best for everyone and to tons of thanks to Expat forum...

Regards, Antony


----------



## devandroid

antonyvkj said:


> Time for celebrations
> 
> Yeah, I got my grant today !!!!
> 
> Wish you all the very best for everyone and to tons of thanks to Expat forum...
> 
> Regards, Antony


Congratulations. . . . . . :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## brahmgupta

Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..

I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..

NSW Applied - 12th Nov, 12
NSW SS - 7th Mar, 13
VISA Lodged - 10th March, 13
GRANT - 4th April, 13


----------



## rkumar1

antonyvkj said:


> Time for celebrations
> 
> Yeah, I got my grant today !!!!
> 
> Wish you all the very best for everyone and to tons of thanks to Expat forum...
> 
> Regards, Antony



Congrates on your visa grant..and best of luck..:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkumar1

va13 said:


> Hello Experts
> 
> I paid for the Visa Invitation on 2nd Apr and since then, I am not getting the link for Getting Medical Appointment?
> Anybody has any clue or experience reg. the same???


The same thing happend to one of my friend and his link appeared after 1 week...it could be a temp technical problem..


----------



## haryk

joluwarrior said:


> Mine will also take some time. CO is not happy with certificate of marriage as the only evidence of relationship with spouse. He needs more proof. Submitted more proof and so let's see now what's his reaction.
> 
> I am also keeping some probability open for my meds getting referred on my X-ray report.
> 
> All the best to you mate. Hopefully your case is wrapped up soon.


Can you please tell me , what more you have submitted for the marriage proof please ?


----------



## Guest

haryk said:


> Can you please tell me , what more you have submitted for the marriage proof please ?


Plz check my thread i ve posted for tips for evidence of relationship. Will be helpful to u. All d best


----------



## rkumar1

haryk said:


> Can you please tell me , what more you have submitted for the marriage proof please ?


Marriage certificate is always quite enough...i did it same way and i have not heard from anyone on this forum who this situation...you can endorse your name your wifes name on your passports that will be more than enough.


----------



## jayprabu

brahmgupta said:


> Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
> Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..
> 
> I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..
> 
> NSW Applied - 12th Nov, 12
> NSW SS - 7th Mar, 13
> VISA Lodged - 10th March, 13
> GRANT - 4th April, 13


Congrats Brahm 
its really super fast..

which team ur CO belongs to? and initials??


----------



## brahmgupta

jayprabu said:


> Congrats Brahm
> its really super fast..
> 
> which team ur CO belongs to? and initials??


Thanks..

My CO is from brisbane team34.. Initials: ML


----------



## Potturi

*Team 4 Adelaide (JH)*

Hi All,

Got to know that a CO has been assigned to look into my case on Tuesday 2nd April'13. Has anyone in the forum been assigned to the same CO ?

CO : Team 4 Adelaide (JH)


----------



## haryk

rkumar1 said:


> Marriage certificate is always quite enough...i did it same way and i have not heard from anyone on this forum who this situation...you can endorse your name your wifes name on your passports that will be more than enough.


Yeah, I have submitted Marriage certificate and Endorsed my wife name on my passport too... will see how it goes... Thanks for the msgs..


----------



## lightningmcqueen

rkumar1 said:


> Marriage certificate is always quite enough...i did it same way and i have not heard from anyone on this forum who this situation...you can endorse your name your wifes name on your passports that will be more than enough.


This holds true for applicants who have been married for a long time already. But for those who have been recently married, or has just been married for the past 2years during the time of application, usually the CO asks if they could provide more proof of their relationship other than the marriage certificate. However, this is not a rule, just an observation..


----------



## rkumar1

lightningmcqueen said:


> This holds true for applicants who have been married for a long time already. But for those who have been recently married, or has just been married for the past 2years during the time of application, usually the CO asks if they could provide more proof of their relationship other than the marriage certificate. However, this is not a rule, just an observation..


well providing marriage certificate and name endorsed on passport is more than enough in all cases...that the inputs receieved from others as well in past...


----------



## vovon

lightningmcqueen said:


> This holds true for applicants who have been married for a long time already. But for those who have been recently married, or has just been married for the past 2years during the time of application, usually the CO asks if they could provide more proof of their relationship other than the marriage certificate. However, this is not a rule, just an observation..


I got married 4 days before lodging the visa application, however my case officer didn't ask anything from me (in her first round of request till now). I had only submitted marriage certificate as a proof.


----------



## rkumar1

haryk said:


> Yeah, I have submitted Marriage certificate and Endorsed my wife name on my passport too... will see how it goes... Thanks for the msgs..


this will be quite enough...


----------



## jayprabu

brahmgupta said:


> Thanks..
> 
> My CO is from brisbane team34.. Initials: ML


Cool... Wish you good luck for your move 

When are you planning to move??


----------



## permutation

imstaying said:


> Great news! I have been allocated a CO Adelaide T7 LM. Anyone with the same CO? She's asking me for form 80 and my passport. Funny thing is, I have uploaded my passport 4 times already as it hasn't change from 'required' to 'received'. So for those who have uploaded documents but still says 'required' then most likely it hasn't uploaded properly.
> 
> Anyway, at least I have a reason to smile now. I'm off to finish form 80! Later folks!


Same team and CO. Got info request on march 1, replied with docs on march 5. All requested docs have already status of received on march 11, but no communication since.
I might have my meds not cleared yet, will see.


----------



## oorvee

raghalan said:


> Thanks Pearljam, I tried to contact +61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia) from the link which you sent, but Its not ringing. not sure if there is any alternative number.
> 
> - Regards,
> Ragu


Hey Raghu,
I had applied on 7th March, got CO assigned on 1st April.
I had sent follow up mail on same Id from where I got ack of my application.
Try doing it.
Even though you will get auto reply stating this id is only for tech support, it seems internally they do forward mail to concern dept.

In my case CO got assigned very next day.

All the best.


----------



## brahmgupta

jayprabu said:


> Cool... Wish you good luck for your move
> 
> When are you planning to move??


not planned anything yet.. will start searching job from here first.. may be will move by May end... not sure though..


----------



## oorvee

brahmgupta said:


> Thanks..
> 
> My CO is from brisbane team34.. Initials: ML


Oh cool.

Congrates Dude...


----------



## lightningmcqueen

vovon said:


> I got married 4 days before lodging the visa application, however my case officer didn't ask anything from me (in her first round of request till now). I had only submitted marriage certificate as a proof.


Good to know this. Thanks.


----------



## vovon

rkumar1 said:


> this will be quite enough...


hi, did u manage to find a job by now or still searching. just curious.


----------



## joluwarrior

haryk said:


> Can you please tell me , what more you have submitted for the marriage proof please ?


I provided joint financial commitment for an account, joint travel tickets and marraige photographs.


----------



## joluwarrior

*@All discussing on evidence of relationship*

There is also a possibility that CO might accept only marriage certificate but your grant letter contains one of the two conditions, as mentioned below.

*Visa condition 8502* 
The holder of the visa must not enter Australia before the entry to Australia of a person specified in the visa.

*Visa Condition 8515*
The holder of the visa must not marry before entering Australia.

A member has reported recently that condition 8515 was put in her spouse's grant letter. They had provided marriage certificate and copy of 457 visa label from their previous stint in Australia.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

joluwarrior said:


> There is also a possibility that CO might accept only marriage certificate but your grant letter contains one of the two conditions, as mentioned below.
> 
> *Visa condition 8502*
> The holder of the visa must not enter Australia before the entry to Australia of a person specified in the visa.
> 
> *Visa Condition 8515*
> The holder of the visa must not marry before entering Australia.
> 
> A member has reported recently that condition 8515 was put in her spouse's grant letter. They had provided marriage certificate and copy of 457 visa label from their previous stint in Australia.


Thanks my friend for the info.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

joluwarrior said:


> There is also a possibility that CO might accept only marriage certificate but your grant letter contains one of the two conditions, as mentioned below.
> 
> *Visa condition 8502*
> The holder of the visa must not enter Australia before the entry to Australia of a person specified in the visa.
> 
> *Visa Condition 8515*
> The holder of the visa must not marry before entering Australia.
> 
> A member has reported recently that condition 8515 was put in her spouse's grant letter. They had provided marriage certificate and copy of 457 visa label from their previous stint in Australia.


Btw Jolu, were you also able to provide an "endorsed name of your wife in your passport" as further proof? Did you receive a reply mail from your CO after providing the requested docs and does it have a "MET" word on the mail?


----------



## varuni

*CO Communication*

I got my CO allocated (T2, Adelaide, Initials MD) and he has requested for my Overseas work experience documents, PCC and medicals. The following is mentioned in one of the documents (Request for information.pdf).

In all email communications regarding this application the subject line should read:-
*GVP ID – XXXXXXXXXXX :: TRIM - BCC2013/XXXXXXXX– Client NAME (DOB-DD/MM/YYYY,M) – Client ID XXXXXXXXXXXXX – Case Officer NAMEXXXXX – Returned
Documents*

Is it a standard template? I am confused with the TRIM keyword in the above subject line guideline.

Any input is appreciated.

Varuni


----------



## joluwarrior

lightningmcqueen said:


> Btw Jolu, were you also able to provide an "endorsed name of your wife in your passport" as further proof? Did you receive a reply mail from your CO after providing the requested docs and does it have a "MET" word on the mail?


CO had sent an acknowledgement by email when I had sent only the marriage certificate in reply to his request. That acknowledgement had a subject line with "TRIM" status.

To my mail with further evidence of relationship, I am yet to receive any response from him. I see this week, a lot of pending applications from December and earlier are being wraped up, some even being the referred meds cases. So I guess my application is in queue now.

I don't have spouse name in passport, so I couldn't provide it.


----------



## rkumar1

lightningmcqueen said:


> Btw Jolu, were you also able to provide an "endorsed name of your wife in your passport" as further proof? Did you receive a reply mail from your CO after providing the requested docs and does it have a "MET" word on the mail?


well i think this is going to work let him wait and watch for the Co reply.


----------



## joluwarrior

lightningmcqueen said:


> Thanks my friend for the info.


I guess you missed this case. It happened 2 weeks back I guess. We had some fun time here discussing about the condition with the member who got it 

The member (Primary applicant in PR) had already travelled to Australia as dependent/spouse to her husband (Secondary applicant in PR) when her husband was under SC 457.

Now her husband's grant letter has condition 8515 that he cannot marry before entering Australia 

@Neha: If you are seeing this post, no pun intended buddy. Just sharing the info with the people here.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

joluwarrior said:


> CO had sent an acknowledgement by email when I had sent only the marriage certificate in reply to his request. That acknowledgement had a subject line with "TRIM" status.
> 
> To my mail with further evidence of relationship, I am yet to receive any response from him. I see this week, a lot of pending applications from December and earlier are being wraped up, some even being the referred meds cases. So I guess my application is in queue now.
> 
> I don't have spouse name in passport, so I couldn't provide it.


Thanks Jolu. I hope your CO is not waiting for the 28day timeframe before he decides on your case. I believe the docs you have provided are more than sufficient to prove your evidence of relationship or in your case, marriage. Goodluck my friend.


----------



## joluwarrior

lightningmcqueen said:


> Thanks Jolu. I hope your CO is not waiting for the 28day timeframe before he decides on your case. I believe the docs you have provided are more than sufficient to prove your evidence of relationship or in your case, marriage. Goodluck my friend.


28 days are over on April 02. So now it depends on how his application pile smoothly gets finished.

In fact, once mine got stuck with him, the next applicant got grant within 3 days 
If I remember correctly, that applicant was also from Philippines.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

joluwarrior said:


> I guess you missed this case. It happened 2 weeks back I guess. We had some fun time here discussing about the condition with the member who got it
> 
> The member (Primary applicant in PR) had already travelled to Australia as dependent/spouse to her husband (Secondary applicant in PR) when her husband was under SC 457.
> 
> Now her husband's grant letter has condition 8515 that he cannot marry before entering Australia
> 
> @Neha: If you are seeing this post, no pun intended buddy. Just sharing the info with the people here.


hahaha.. oh no, I didn't miss it. I still remember her case. Good thing that was not such a bad condition after all.


----------



## mirza_755

antonyvkj said:


> Time for celebrations
> 
> Yeah, I got my grant today !!!!
> 
> Wish you all the very best for everyone and to tons of thanks to Expat forum...
> 
> Regards, Antony


Congrats


----------



## lightningmcqueen

joluwarrior said:


> 28 days are over on April 02. So now it depends on how his application pile smoothly gets finished.
> 
> In fact, once mine got stuck with him, the next applicant got grant within 3 days
> If I remember correctly, that applicant was also from Philippines.


oh, and I remember her too. I thought you were gonna receive your GRANT a week after that as she was assigned to the same CO as yours. I thought he picked up another case as he is releasing you your GRANT.. Geez, I so envy them.


----------



## vsubnis

Potturi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got to know that a CO has been assigned to look into my case on Tuesday 2nd April'13. Has anyone in the forum been assigned to the same CO ?
> 
> CO : Team 4 Adelaide (JH)


When did you apply buddy?


----------



## rolling-in-it

brahmgupta said:


> Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
> Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..
> 
> I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..
> 
> NSW Applied - 12th Nov, 12
> NSW SS - 7th Mar, 13
> VISA Lodged - 10th March, 13
> GRANT - 4th April, 13


Congratulation Brahm! Head to new horizon!

When was your medical referred?

-----------------------------------------------
*190* : NSW | *MOC* : referred 22Jan13 | *Lodged* : 12Jan13 | *CO* : 1Feb13, T6, Adelaide | *IELTS* : L7.R7.W6.S7


----------



## haryk

joluwarrior said:


> I guess you missed this case. It happened 2 weeks back I guess. We had some fun time here discussing about the condition with the member who got it
> 
> The member (Primary applicant in PR) had already travelled to Australia as dependent/spouse to her husband (Secondary applicant in PR) when her husband was under SC 457.
> 
> Now her husband's grant letter has condition 8515 that he cannot marry before entering Australia
> 
> @Neha: If you are seeing this post, no pun intended buddy. Just sharing the info with the people here.


hmmm  one small doubt.. In my case I am prmary applicant. If I get the PR for me and my family(included spouse and kid) . I am planning to go first. After that with in how much time should I take them ? Is there any time limit they will specify for dependent applicant ? or no time limit is there ?


----------



## brahmgupta

rolling-in-it said:


> Congratulation Brahm! Head to new horizon!
> 
> When was your medical referred?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> *190* : NSW | *MOC* : referred 22Jan13 | *Lodged* : 12Jan13 | *CO* : 1Feb13, T6, Adelaide | *IELTS* : L7.R7.W6.S7


I got medical done on 23rd March and Health Center uploaded it on 26th March..


----------



## rolling-in-it

brahmgupta said:


> I got medical done on 23rd March and Health Center uploaded it on 26th March..


Yeah! It's really fast and seeming that waiting time for Health reference relies on aspirant's original country.

-----------------------------------------------
*190* : NSW | *MOC* : referred 22Jan13 | *Lodged* : 12Jan13 | *CO* : 1Feb13, T6, Adelaide | *IELTS* : L7.R7.W6.S7


----------



## AtifALi27

*wait for the grant is on*



joluwarrior said:


> Mine will also take some time. CO is not happy with certificate of marriage as the only evidence of relationship with spouse. He needs more proof. Submitted more proof and so let's see now what's his reaction.
> 
> I am also keeping some probability open for my meds getting referred on my X-ray report.
> 
> All the best to you mate. Hopefully your case is wrapped up soon.



Hi joluwarrior,
MY CO is also not happy with certificate of marriage as the only evidence of relationship with spouse.So i have given them a letter from the bank as an evidence (with our photos and House address as well as our account numbers inscribed).Would that suffice?


Visa APp lodged:17-01-2013
CO assigned:20-03-2013
Submitted the requested Docs on 02-04-2013
Wait is on!!


----------



## joluwarrior

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi joluwarrior,
> MY CO is also not happy with certificate of marriage as the only evidence of relationship with spouse.So i have given them a letter from the bank as an evidence (with our photos and House address as well as our account numbers inscribed).Would that suffice?
> 
> 
> Visa APp lodged:17-01-2013
> CO assigned:20-03-2013
> Submitted the requested Docs on 02-04-2013
> Wait is on!!


Should be.
To be frank, I have not received a response yet from my CO on the further set of evidences that I had sent to him.
So what exactly would suffice, I can't say anything conclusively now. With each passing day, experiences shared by members here can prove a point in this matter.


----------



## joluwarrior

haryk said:


> hmmm  one small doubt.. In my case I am prmary applicant. If I get the PR for me and my family(included spouse and kid) . I am planning to go first. After that with in how much time should I take them ? Is there any time limit they will specify for dependent applicant ? or no time limit is there ?


Yes. Time limits apply for all applicants for the initial landing where you activate the PR.

Time limits, as you might have already read here, are kept as 1 year from the date of PCC/Meds whichever is earlier.
So mostly it would be same for all applicants in your application. Haven't heard yet that the initial time limit is different for applicants within an application.


----------



## Immiseek

antonyvkj said:


> Time for celebrations
> 
> Yeah, I got my grant today !!!!
> 
> Wish you all the very best for everyone and to tons of thanks to Expat forum...
> 
> Regards, Antony


Congrats and all the best for your next moves


----------



## joluwarrior

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi joluwarrior,
> MY CO is also not happy with certificate of marriage as the only evidence of relationship with spouse.So i have given them a letter from the bank as an evidence (with our photos and House address as well as our account numbers inscribed).Would that suffice?
> 
> 
> Visa APp lodged:17-01-2013
> CO assigned:20-03-2013
> Submitted the requested Docs on 02-04-2013
> Wait is on!!


Request you to check this thread as well to get some more insight.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/149126-tips-evidence-relationship.html


----------



## AtifALi27

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi joluwarrior,
> MY CO is also not happy with certificate of marriage as the only evidence of relationship with spouse.So i have given them a letter from the bank as an evidence (with our photos and House address as well as our account numbers inscribed).Would that suffice?
> 
> 
> Visa APp lodged:17-01-2013
> CO assigned:20-03-2013
> Submitted the requested Docs on 02-04-2013
> Wait is on!!



Any Body with Team 34?? and their time spans!


----------



## raghalan

brahmgupta said:


> Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
> Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..
> 
> I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..
> 
> NSW Applied - 12th Nov, 12
> NSW SS - 7th Mar, 13
> VISA Lodged - 10th March, 13
> GRANT - 4th April, 13


Wow..that was a super fast, brahmgupta.. 

Congrats and all d best 

One q : did you upload form 80 ?

Regards,
Ragu


----------



## mandanapu

brahmgupta said:


> Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
> Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..
> 
> I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..
> 
> NSW Applied - 12th Nov, 12
> NSW SS - 7th Mar, 13
> VISA Lodged - 10th March, 13
> GRANT - 4th April, 13


Congrats Brahmgupta. Did u submit form 80? How did u know that ur Medicals were submitted on 26/03 by global health? Did u contact hospital?


----------



## brahmgupta

raghalan said:


> Wow..that was a super fast, brahmgupta..
> 
> Congrats and all d best
> 
> One q : did you upload form 80 ?
> 
> Regards,
> Ragu


thanks Raghlan..
No I didn't upload form80 or form1221.. I thought I will upload only if CO ask fot it.. but CO was assigned internally and I never knew it..


----------



## brahmgupta

mandanapu said:


> Congrats Brahmgupta. Did u submit form 80? How did u know that ur Medicals were submitted on 26/03 by global health? Did u contact hospital?


No I haven't uploaded form80 or form1221... I contacted my health center from where I get medicals done.. They confirmed for uploaded date...


----------



## va13

rkumar1 said:


> The same thing happend to one of my friend and his link appeared after 1 week...it could be a temp technical problem..


Thanks Again Rkumar


----------



## lightningmcqueen

rolling-in-it said:


> Congratulation Brahm! Head to new horizon!
> 
> When was your medical referred?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> *190* : NSW | *MOC* : referred 22Jan13 | *Lodged* : 12Jan13 | *CO* : 1Feb13, T6, Adelaide | *IELTS* : L7.R7.W6.S7


I don't think his medical has gotten referred. At this time, given MOC's backlog, its impossible for referred medicals to get GRANTS that quick. Its guiness record!


----------



## harikris

Hello Guys... Even though we haven't ever posted anything in this forum. We have always been passive reading all your experiences. This forum is one stop shop for anyone who is applying for Aussie PR which has all the solutions. All your experiences has helped us a lot...

We(Me and My wife) got our Grant today  Frankly, with not many hurdles....

Thanks a lot for all your help!!!!!!!!
Also, All the best to whoever is waiting for CO and Grants !!!!!!!


----------



## imstaying

harikris said:


> Hello Guys... Even though we haven't ever posted anything in this forum. We have always been passive reading all your experiences. This forum is one stop shop for anyone who is applying for Aussie PR which has all the solutions. All your experiences has helped us a lot...
> 
> We(Me and My wife) got our Grant today  Frankly, with not many hurdles....
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your help!!!!!!!!
> Also, All the best to whoever is waiting for CO and Grants !!!!!!!


Congrats Mate! All The Best In Aus! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## joluwarrior

harikris said:


> Hello Guys... Even though we haven't ever posted anything in this forum. We have always been passive reading all your experiences. This forum is one stop shop for anyone who is applying for Aussie PR which has all the solutions. All your experiences has helped us a lot...
> 
> We(Me and My wife) got our Grant today  Frankly, with not many hurdles....
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your help!!!!!!!!
> Also, All the best to whoever is waiting for CO and Grants !!!!!!!


Congratulations !!
Good luck ahead


----------



## imstaying

Is it normal that I did not received an acknowledgment email after sending the requested form 80? I though there was supposed be an automatic notification that they received my email.. Now, I'm gonna stressed out again wondering whether the CO received my email or not. Waiting 28 days only to find out my email did not go through is a bit like a slap in the face.. CO is Adelaide T7 LM.


----------



## AtifALi27

joluwarrior said:


> Request you to check this thread as well to get some more insight.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/149126-tips-evidence-relationship.html


Thanks a ton joluwarrior


----------



## AtifALi27

harikris said:


> Hello Guys... Even though we haven't ever posted anything in this forum. We have always been passive reading all your experiences. This forum is one stop shop for anyone who is applying for Aussie PR which has all the solutions. All your experiences has helped us a lot...
> 
> We(Me and My wife) got our Grant today  Frankly, with not many hurdles....
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your help!!!!!!!!
> Also, All the best to whoever is waiting for CO and Grants !!!!!!!


Congrats Mate!!! Great news!


----------



## lightningmcqueen

harikris said:


> Hello Guys... Even though we haven't ever posted anything in this forum. We have always been passive reading all your experiences. This forum is one stop shop for anyone who is applying for Aussie PR which has all the solutions. All your experiences has helped us a lot...
> 
> We(Me and My wife) got our Grant today  Frankly, with not many hurdles....
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your help!!!!!!!!
> Also, All the best to whoever is waiting for CO and Grants !!!!!!!


Congrats mate! Goodluck!


----------



## Naveed539

Hello Experts,

I went for my Medicals today But i faced surprisingly very strange problem, which i want to bring into your kind intimations please...

I went for My Medical Examination in IOM, Pakistan on 04-04-2013, but there was some issue with the Online Australian Health System. The staff of IOM and finally even the Doctor, was not able to find any link on my Ehealth Page to either attach my Photo OR to upload the Medical results…They have asked me to contact my Case Officer to let him know of the problem, that I just discussed above. It is worth mentioning here, that Doctor was able to get my Ehealth account logged in, But he could not find any link towards attaching my Photo as well as uploading of investigated results.

What do you think, is the possible issue...Has anybody else also expereinced such kind of expereince while going for Medicals,

Looking for your opinions,

Kind Regards,


----------



## rana_abhijit

devandroid said:


> I'm also assigned to team 34, CO's initial is JC and I have been waiting for long time. CO assigned on 6th of march, Documents send on 21st of march with form 1022. Still no reply from CO. I don't know what is the current status of our application? whether I need to submit other documents?   :ranger:



Hi devandroid

I am also in Team 34, Applied 7th January, CO assigned on 6th March, CO asked for form 1221 and sent it on 7th Mach, since then waiting , just 28 days crossed today, I phoned all of my employers and no one got any verification call from DIAC....

In this forum at least 7 peoples under team 34, we all are waiting for the grant for a along long time


----------



## nercromaniac85

rkumar1 said:


> Schedule medical link will disappear within 3 - 21 days in my case it took more then 15 days...best of luck


Hi where do this schedule medical link appear? I had my medicals done on the 20th march, still no response from the CO. is it advisable to send an email to CO asking whether they got the medicals?


----------



## superm

did you confirm from clinic if meds were uploaded alright?


----------



## kanchetibabu

*Co Assigned for feb 18th applicants*

I got an email on April 2nd from Adelide team 2 requesting documents like PCC, medicals, aditional employment proofs.
I had submitted my application for 189 on 18th Feb.
not sure how much time still to go for the Grant email.


----------



## tenten

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi devandroid
> 
> I am also in Team 34, Applied 7th January, CO assigned on 6th March, CO asked for form 1221 and sent it on 7th Mach, since then waiting , just 28 days crossed today, I phoned all of my employers and no one got any verification call from DIAC....
> 
> In this forum at least 7 peoples under team 34, we all are waiting for the grant for a along long time


I have been away for a week and am sad to find all Team 34 from early to Mid Jan (myself included) still waiting. There must be something about this team! Not sure if they are intentionally slow - or perhaps there is something in common with applicants given to T34 that makes the process long. I don't know.

Congratulations to ALL that have received their grants this week!


----------



## abdulazeem

tenten said:


> I have been away for a week and am sad to find all Team 34 from early to Mid Jan (myself included) still waiting. There must be something about this team! Not sure if they are intentionally slow - or perhaps there is something in common with applicants given to T34 that makes the process long. I don't know.
> 
> Congratulations to ALL that have received their grants this week!


Yes myself from team34 no updates from CO


----------



## joluwarrior

tenten said:


> I have been away for a week and am sad to find all Team 34 from early to Mid Jan (myself included) still waiting. There must be something about this team! Not sure if they are intentionally slow - or perhaps there is something in common with applicants given to T34 that makes the process long. I don't know.
> 
> Congratulations to ALL that have received their grants this week!


Yeah. Almost all of the recent grants received have been from the GSM Adelaide Teams. Am also stuck with Team 33 Brisbane.


----------



## imstaying

ian.thomas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When we upload documents where do they appear in our evisa page-
> Under Attachment provided
> or
> Next Steps


Next Steps will list the type of documents you submitted and/or requested and/or recommended
Attachments Provided will list the actual documents you uploaded


----------



## imstaying

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> Still confused...
> 
> in my login there are around 8 documents listed in next step with recommended status.
> 
> Attachment provided is none.
> 
> Does this mean my agent has uploaded the document..
> 
> And I just have to wait till a CO is alloted
> 
> Cheers,
> ian


that means nothing was uploaded yet.

after submitting your application, everything starts out as recommended until you start uploading documents, so no documents has been uploaded yet.

but then, it could be a bug although unlikely.. try refreshing the page or login again a bit later.


----------



## imstaying

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> I am pretty sure my agent must not have uploaded the documents.
> 
> Will follow up with him.
> 
> Once this is done if I am not wrong the waiting period starts...


don't worry, the waiting period starts the moment you submit your application so it wont matter much if the documents are not yet uploaded this time around.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

brahmgupta said:


> Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
> Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..
> 
> I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..
> 
> NSW Applied - 12th Nov, 12
> NSW SS - 7th Mar, 13
> VISA Lodged - 10th March, 13
> GRANT - 4th April, 13


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## vovon

got a reply from CO in two days. Need to get singapore PCC now. will take about 15 days to get it.


----------



## imstaying

vovon said:


> got a reply from CO in two days. Need to get singapore PCC now. will take about 15 days to get it.


hey Vovon, when you submitted the first docs requested, did you get a reply or an acknowledgement straight away? or did your CO only replied just now?


----------



## vovon

imstaying said:


> hey Vovon, when you submitted the first docs requested, did you get a reply or an acknowledgement straight away? or did your CO only replied just now?


first request, for wife english certificate on 2nd, then for sgp pcc today after my reply on 2nd. we needed to get a referral letter from co for sgp pcc.


----------



## vovon

vovon said:


> first request, for wife english certificate on 2nd, then for sgp pcc today after my reply on 2nd. we needed to get a referral letter from co for sgp pcc.


I didnt get the acknowledgement from co straightaway but a reply today with the referral letter. i had submitted the english certi on the same day and requested for referral letter.


----------



## imstaying

vovon said:


> I didnt get the acknowledgement from co straightaway but a reply today with the referral letter. i had submitted the english certi on the same day and requested for referral letter.


i see, thanks mate! goodluck with your pcc and visa.


----------



## vovon

imstaying said:


> i see, thanks mate! goodluck with your pcc and visa.


thanks! were you also asked to provide any documents? I see you got your CO day before yest.


----------



## imstaying

vovon said:


> thanks! were you also asked to provide any documents? I see you got your CO day before yest.


yes she asked for form 80 and another copy of my passport. Just waiting for a reply now.


----------



## vovon

imstaying said:


> yes she asked for form 80 and another copy of my passport. Just waiting for a reply now.


ok. all the best.


----------



## LaFleur

Finally got all my PCCs from 3 countries  mailed CO back with the docs, waiting time now!!

Funnily she asked for my medicals in spite of having completed the medicals and the reports have been uploaded by the medical center [confirmed with them]. Any one else been in the same situation?


----------



## nercromaniac85

Hi everyone,

Finally got the golden mail in the morning. Im so freaking happy and the wait has paid off. Just last night I mailed the CO asking whether she received the medicals and then BAAM in the morning i get the grant.

Thanks to everyone in the forum, was a great source of information & inspiration.

Good luck to everyone else waiting for their CO assignments and grants! Patience is virtue, not that I had much of it, but thats the bottomline.

Cheers everyone. Time for great party tonight!!!


----------



## vishsang

nercromaniac85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally got the golden mail in the morning. Im so freaking happy and the wait has paid off. Just last night I mailed the CO asking whether she received the medicals and then BAAM in the morning i get the grant.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum, was a great source of information & inspiration.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting for their CO assignments and grants! Patience is virtue, not that I had much of it, but thats the bottomline.
> 
> Cheers everyone. Time for great party tonight!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## imstaying

nercromaniac85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally got the golden mail in the morning. Im so freaking happy and the wait has paid off. Just last night I mailed the CO asking whether she received the medicals and then BAAM in the morning i get the grant.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum, was a great source of information & inspiration.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting for their CO assignments and grants! Patience is virtue, not that I had much of it, but thats the bottomline.
> 
> Cheers everyone. Time for great party tonight!!!



Good on ya mate! Congratulations! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sukhnav

nercromaniac85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally got the golden mail in the morning. Im so freaking happy and the wait has paid off. Just last night I mailed the CO asking whether she received the medicals and then BAAM in the morning i get the grant.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum, was a great source of information & inspiration.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting for their CO assignments and grants! Patience is virtue, not that I had much of it, but thats the bottomline.
> 
> Cheers everyone. Time for great party tonight!!!


Congrats Mate, All the best for future....

Regards,


----------



## superm

nercromaniac85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally got the golden mail in the morning. Im so freaking happy and the wait has paid off. Just last night I mailed the CO asking whether she received the medicals and then BAAM in the morning i get the grant.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum, was a great source of information & inspiration.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting for their CO assignments and grants! Patience is virtue, not that I had much of it, but thats the bottomline.
> 
> Cheers everyone. Time for great party tonight!!!


Congrats mate!
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## golduniyamarket

Hello Mates...anyone got their medicals cleared which were referred in Dec-2012 or later?


----------



## tani

Finally got to know CO is assigned on 2nd April... bit relieved hope things will move on now..


----------



## devandroid

nercromaniac85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally got the golden mail in the morning. Im so freaking happy and the wait has paid off. Just last night I mailed the CO asking whether she received the medicals and then BAAM in the morning i get the grant.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum, was a great source of information & inspiration.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting for their CO assignments and grants! Patience is virtue, not that I had much of it, but thats the bottomline.
> 
> Cheers everyone. Time for great party tonight!!!


Congratulations :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## devandroid

tani said:


> Finally got to know CO is assigned on 2nd April... bit relieved hope things will move on now..


Congratulations for your CO allocation. Hope you will get grant soon....


----------



## vovon

Hi, my CO wants me to get singapore PCC for my wife even when she has stayed in Singapore for less than 12 months. Any advise whether should i get it done, or should i point this fact out to the CO for reconsideration.
thanks


----------



## joluwarrior

nercromaniac85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally got the golden mail in the morning. Im so freaking happy and the wait has paid off. Just last night I mailed the CO asking whether she received the medicals and then BAAM in the morning i get the grant.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum, was a great source of information & inspiration.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting for their CO assignments and grants! Patience is virtue, not that I had much of it, but thats the bottomline.
> 
> Cheers everyone. Time for great party tonight!!!


Congratulations !!


----------



## anandlitesh

Any one here with Adelaide GSM Team 2 with CO Initials RL...........

I have submitted my documents on 25th of March and no news after that...........


----------



## Badrika

Hi all,

My meds were referred on 16 th February,

Now the status of the meds displayed as "recieved".

Can some one explain what thats meen?

Is that means "Finalized"?


----------



## AtifALi27

HI All,
I recieved an email today from my CO requesting for a FOrm 80 doc which i had missed.

Earlier she had requested for my Meds and PCC which i had provided.
And the subject of the email had TRIM.
Can i assume that she has gone through my Docs and its jus this one pending or is it the case that once i share the form80,she would verify all the documents.

Do share ur views!



189 lodged (60pnts) 17/01/2013, CO - 20/03 (Brisbane Team 34) |Docs submittedas per request-02-04-2013|Grant-Wait is on!!


----------



## haryk

vovon said:


> Hi, my CO wants me to get singapore PCC for my wife even when she has stayed in Singapore for less than 12 months. Any advise whether should i get it done, or should i point this fact out to the CO for reconsideration.
> thanks


Should every one need to submit Form 80 compulsory ? and also when should we take PCC ? means I stayed in US for 3 months went on B1 Visa. Is there any necessity to take PCC ? please help..


----------



## nercromaniac85

Thanks you guys for the wishes 

ian.thomas , vishsang, imstaying, sukhnav, superm, devandroid, joluwarrior

All the best for the next steps for all of us!


----------



## msrama

Hi Guys,

I have received my health check results to our home address. Does that mean the results have been already sent to immigration and I received just a copy of that??

Can someone explain..?? 

Can I open those and see what is the result...whether its referred or results are normal..??

Any replies???


----------



## Jump2Aus

msrama said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my health check results to our home address. Does that mean the results have been already sent to immigration and I received just a copy of that??
> 
> Can someone explain..??
> 
> Can I open those and see what is the result...whether its referred or results are normal..??
> 
> Any replies???


Hi msrama ,

Medical reports will be available online for immigration team. some times they may ask u to post the hard copy which you received at your address. Dont open it for now, wait for some more time, may be till your medicals are verified by Case Officer. You may have to send the sealed copy to CO if they request. (experts please correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## HFZ

CONGRATS mate....!!!
Will you please share initials of CO?


----------



## vinnie88

brisbane team 34 is the slowest team of all for some reason. It came to my attention and almost everyone assigned to team 34 including myself has been waiting for a long long time compared to applicants from other teams.

application lodged 17 dec.


----------



## rkumar1

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi msrama ,
> 
> Medical reports will be available online for immigration team. some times they may ask u to post the hard copy which you received at your address. Dont open it for now, wait for some more time, may be till your medicals are verified by Case Officer. You may have to send the sealed copy to CO if they request. (experts please correct me if i am wrong)



This letter is only sent to CO if requested in sealed condition. 
your Co would let u know in case he need this reports...just wait and watch for CO in case he ask you for docs...and best of luck


----------



## mandeeps

Hi All,

How much time it will take after VISA applictaion to PR Grant? Thanks in advance friends


----------



## mandanapu

haryk said:


> Should every one need to submit Form 80 compulsory ? and also when should we take PCC ? means I stayed in US for 3 months went on B1 Visa. Is there any necessity to take PCC ? please help..


Hi haryk,

Form 80 is not mandatory for everyone. It depends on CO. If co asks then u submit. If u stay more than 12months in any country usually CO asks for PCC.


----------



## HFZ

nercromaniac85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Finally got the golden mail in the morning. Im so freaking happy and the wait has paid off. Just last night I mailed the CO asking whether she received the medicals and then BAAM in the morning i get the grant.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the forum, was a great source of information & inspiration.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting for their CO assignments and grants! Patience is virtue, not that I had much of it, but thats the bottomline.
> 
> Cheers everyone. Time for great party tonight!!!


CONGRATS Mate...!!!!
Will you please share initials of your CO?


----------



## haryk

mandanapu said:


> Hi haryk,
> 
> Form 80 is not mandatory for everyone. It depends on CO. If co asks then u submit. If u stay more than 12months in any country usually CO asks for PCC.


fine.. Thanks Mandanapu for your quick reply..


----------



## mousehunt

Hi All,
I've been a keen, though silent, observer of this thread for a while.
I've received my grant letter today.
My CO was JL from team 4 Adelaide.
I filed my EOI on 26th Jan 2013 and made an onshore 189 Visa application for myself, wife and our 2 girls on 5th Feb 2013.
The whole process was much quicker than I thought taking only 2 months from application to grant.
Thanks a lot everyone for all the really informative posts and constant updates.
All the very best to everyone at varying stages of fulfilling their Aussie dream.
Cheers


----------



## monty83

Dear Seniors,
Pls advise...i am lodging my visa application tomorrow for western australia all forms are ready and all documents....ANY IDEA HOW MUCH TIME VISA PROCESSING IS TAKING THESE DAYS> FOR WESTERN AUSTRLIA>>..


----------



## applyoz

*CO Allocated - Adelaide GSM Team 2*

Hi All,

I got a mail from CO today requesting for additional documents. The documents requested are husband's UK PCC, medicals for me, hubby and our baby, functional english requirement for hubby ( I had submitted my hubby's UK Master certificate, guess that is not accepted), FORM 80. 

My husband delayed starting the process for UK PCC, if not hopefully would have heard good news. 

The CO initial is Adelaide GSM Team 2, Initials LC.

Going for medicals tomorrow. Waiting for UK PCC. :fingerscrossed:

Regards


----------



## AtifALi27

Hi All,
I am assigned to a CO from T34 Brisbane.CO got assigned on the 20th of March 2013.I shared all the requested docs on 02April 2013.I recieved an email from the CO for the Form80 which i had missed,on5th April.Will be sharing by 8th April Max.

Les hope it wiorks out fine for all those who are being delayed by T34 Brisbane and everyone in general.

Regards
Atif


----------



## zakisaleem18

LaFleur said:


> Finally got all my PCCs from 3 countries  mailed CO back with the docs, waiting time now!!
> 
> Funnily she asked for my medicals in spite of having completed the medicals and the reports have been uploaded by the medical center [confirmed with them]. Any one else been in the same situation?



Hi laFluer

An achievement well executed... getting 3 PCCs.. About the medicals just check if it has been referred. Should contact health strategies to find the med result status or contact the panel doctors if there is any B grade in your report for which they have uploaded and is stuck with MOC for review..


Regards

Zaki.


----------



## vinnie88

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi All,
> I am assigned to a CO from T34 Brisbane.CO got assigned on the 20th of March 2013.I shared all the requested docs on 02April 2013.I recieved an email from the CO for the Form80 which i had missed,on5th April.Will be sharing by 8th April Max.
> 
> Les hope it wiorks out fine for all those who are being delayed by T34 Brisbane and everyone in general.
> 
> Regards
> Atif


any possible reasons for T34 being slow? I have seen many T34 applicants since Dec or early Jan who havent got grants. I wonder why! any thoughts?


----------



## vovon

vovon said:


> Hi, my CO wants me to get singapore PCC for my wife even when she has stayed in Singapore for less than 12 months. Any advise whether should i get it done, or should i point this fact out to the CO for reconsideration.
> thanks


Any suggestions ppl?
thanks


----------



## AtifALi27

What does TRIM stand for.Whenever a CO mails they generally have this in their subject.


----------



## AtifALi27

vinnie88 said:


> any possible reasons for T34 being slow? I have seen many T34 applicants since Dec or early Jan who havent got grants. I wonder why! any thoughts?


I have got a response from the T34 CO requesting for the docs i ve missed(Form 80).(pretty Quick)So les hope for the best!!


----------



## devandroid

Hi AtifALi27, vinnie88,

Could you please update Signature and shear initials of your CO.

Thanks.


----------



## tenten

vinnie88 said:


> any possible reasons for T34 being slow? I have seen many T34 applicants since Dec or early Jan who havent got grants. I wonder why! any thoughts?


I wonder too. Could it be that T34 is a training unit with trainees as well as accomplished officers - so they take a step at a time until the trainees learn the ropes and are posted to a different team. 

Perhaps the cases that are assigned to T34 are relatively complex, perhaps there is something about the applicants that makes us end up with T34 - but Icannot put my finder on it. Residence in Multiple countries? Multiple employers? Certain Occupations?


----------



## udda

AtifALi27 said:


> What does TRIM stand for.Whenever a CO mails they generally have this in their subject.


This Requirement Is Met


----------



## AUS2013

Can we change the correspondence e-mail id on VISA application page?

I have lodged application via agent.. but I want to receive correspondence from DIAC on my e-mail id instead of theirs.

I have access to VISA Application via TRN number and password.

Best Regards,
Smriti


----------



## Kum73

A CO has been allocated to me today. He asked me to provide 'Evidence of Functional English' for my wife,who is from a west European country. She completed her degree in London,needless to say in English, and has over 10 years experience from top UK & USA professional firms. I submitted her degree and employment details when I lodged the application. 

As I did not have anything else, I resubmitted them to him . Have any of you had similar experience from Team 2?


----------



## AtifALi27

udda said:


> This Requirement Is Met


Thanks UDDA,
Jus wanted to know,that i was reuested by the CO for my PCC and Meds(also my Form 80).
I had sent my PCC and MED(but missed my form 80),i then received an email with TRIM in the subject asking for Form80. Does this mean my other docs have been accepted(TRIM-The requirement is met).Please Explain


Visa Lodged on 17th Jan 2013
CO assigned on 20th March2013
sent the requested Docs on 2 April 2013
Requested another doc by the CO(Form 80) on 5thApril2013


----------



## raghalan

monty83 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> Pls advise...i am lodging my visa application tomorrow for western australia all forms are ready and all documents....ANY IDEA HOW MUCH TIME VISA PROCESSING IS TAKING THESE DAYS> FOR WESTERN AUSTRLIA>>..


For 190 category - 5 weeks for CO assignment, after that it depends on CO Team. You may get grant before 5 weeks as well.

However Max time to get grant will be 6 months. 

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Good Luck.


----------



## vinnie88

tenten said:


> I wonder too. Could it be that T34 is a training unit with trainees as well as accomplished officers - so they take a step at a time until the trainees learn the ropes and are posted to a different team.
> 
> Perhaps the cases that are assigned to T34 are relatively complex, perhaps there is something about the applicants that makes us end up with T34 - but Icannot put my finder on it. Residence in Multiple countries? Multiple employers? Certain Occupations?


Hi Tenten, 

I dont think its got to do with our cases being complex. I claimed no points for previous employment and I have only lived in India and Malaysia for 2 years and lived in Australia for 4 years. I returned to India in Nov 2012. 

My occupation is Mechanical Engineer. They can easily verify my Australian degree, ielts and police check online in a matter of clicks. I have seen much more complex cases being assigned to other teams. For example, people with families members in their applications, with years of overseas employment etc. 

I think Team 34 is a small team which is why they seem to be very slow. 

surprisingly, my CO never wanted my Malaysian PCC although I stayed there for 2 years ( from age 17-19 ) 

application lodged 17 dec
CO assigned 15 Feb
CO emailed on 22 march saying all docs are received and application is undergoing mandatory checking. Perhaps external checks. I dont know what the term mandatory checking refers to


----------



## AtifALi27

Kum73 said:


> A CO has been allocated to me today. He asked me to provide 'Evidence of Functional English' for my wife,who is from a west European country. She completed her degree in London,needless to say in English, and has over 10 years experience from top UK & USA professional firms. I submitted her degree and employment details when I lodged the application.
> 
> As I did not have anything else, I resubmitted them to him . Have any of you had similar experience from Team 2?


Even i was asked for an Evidence of Functional English' for my wife,you can provide a letter from the University stating the medium of instruction was English or a secondary or primary school marksheet which has the medium of instruction as english in it.



_______________
;Applied 17/01/13;CO-20/03/13 Team 34 Brisbane


----------



## rajesh.149

What is the latest date for which CO has been allocated. I have seen 13-Feb applicants being being allocated .. are there any later than that ?


----------



## deepuz

Kum73 said:


> A CO has been allocated to me today. He asked me to provide 'Evidence of Functional English' for my wife,who is from a west European country. She completed her degree in London,needless to say in English, and has over 10 years experience from top UK & USA professional firms. I submitted her degree and employment details when I lodged the application.
> 
> As I did not have anything else, I resubmitted them to him . Have any of you had similar experience from Team 2?


you need to get a letter from your wife's college\university stating that the "Medium of instruction" for the graduation was English.


----------



## mandanapu

mandanapu said:


> Congrats Brahmgupta. Did u submit form 80? How did u know that ur Medicals were submitted on 26/03 by global health? Did u contact hospital?


N

<CGImage 0x1b26cfb0>


----------



## tenten

vinnie88 said:


> Hi Tenten,
> 
> I dont think its got to do with our cases being complex. I claimed no points for previous employment and I have only lived in India and Malaysia for 2 years and lived in Australia for 4 years. I returned to India in Nov 2012.
> 
> My occupation is Mechanical Engineer. They can easily verify my Australian degree, ielts and police check online in a matter of clicks. I have seen much more complex cases being assigned to other teams. For example, people with families members in their applications, with years of overseas employment etc.
> 
> I think Team 34 is a small team which is why they seem to be very slow.
> 
> surprisingly, my CO never wanted my Malaysian PCC although I stayed there for 2 years ( from age 17-19 )
> 
> application lodged 17 dec
> CO assigned 15 Feb
> CO emailed on 22 march saying all docs are received and application is undergoing mandatory checking. Perhaps external checks. I dont know what the term mandatory checking refers to


I am sure if T34 is a small team then it would get fewer cases. Surely the allocation to teams must take the number of team members into consideration. Perhaps T34 is for those applications that require 'mandatory checking' - whatever it is.


----------



## deepuz

tenten said:


> I am sure if T34 is a small team then it would get fewer cases. Surely the allocation to teams must take the number of team members into consideration. Perhaps T34 is for those applications that require 'mandatory checking' - whatever it is.


they are basically the laziest... see my case... mine is 190 visa.. and its about 40 days since it is assigned to T34, CO- AA... and my application is still in a queue it seems..


----------



## vsubnis

rajesh.149 said:


> What is the latest date for which CO has been allocated. I have seen 13-Feb applicants being being allocated .. are there any later than that ?


I think there was someone with 18th Feb too.


----------



## HFZ

AtifALi27 said:


> What does TRIM stand for.Whenever a CO mails they generally have this in their subject.



I read here in the forum many times as....*T*he *R*equirement *I*s *M*et

However....I assume it is...*T*he *R*equest *I*s *M*ade

as it is only for those documents which are REQUESTED by the CO


----------



## tenten

deepuz said:


> they are basically the laziest... see my case... mine is 190 visa.. and its about 40 days since it is assigned to T34, CO- AA... and my application is still in a queue it seems..


Not very good news. i have same CO. And if its 40 dyas since CO was assigned to your case and no grant, yet 190 is high priority , I cannot imagine how long I will have to wait for my 189.

I think our CO works flexi-time, perhaps just 2 days a week.


----------



## deepuz

tenten said:


> Not very good news. i have same CO. And if its 40 dyas since CO was assigned to your case and no grant, yet 190 is high priority , I cannot imagine how long I will have to wait for my 189.
> 
> I think our CO works flexi-time, perhaps just 2 days a week.


did the CO contact you or you got the CO details by calling DIAC?

My CO never contacted me, I got the details by calling DIAC... 

then I have emailed my CO and he replied saying he has not yet started working on my application and it is in a queue now...


----------



## vinnie88

Team 34
CO - L 

anyone else having the same CO?


----------



## biancaneil

hello everybody, been a silent reader of this thread for some time now. My family(huband and three sons are hoping to move with PR next december. I applied on 31st of jan, done medicals and PCC. Last week my evisa came up with the message to upload form 80 for the main applicant wich is me. I have uploaded it straight away but after two weeks it still says required and the message is still there. No news of CO allocation yet. Do you think I do have a co and they put the message on?
Are there any more nurses wanting to live and work in melbourne or family with children?


----------



## abdulazeem

deepuz said:


> did the CO contact you or you got the CO details by calling DIAC?
> 
> My CO never contacted me, I got the details by calling DIAC...
> 
> then I have emailed my CO and he replied saying he has not yet started working on my application and it is in a queue now...


Dear deepuz 

CO AA is working on my case and as tenten said on his case we dont know how many more cases he is working on. If one of us get the grant grant soon i guess he will take decision on yours


----------



## vinnie88

biancaneil said:


> hello everybody, been a silent reader of this thread for some time now. My family(huband and three sons are hoping to move with PR next december. I applied on 31st of jan, done medicals and PCC. Last week my evisa came up with the message to upload form 80 for the main applicant wich is me. I have uploaded it straight away but after two weeks it still says required and the message is still there. No news of CO allocation yet. Do you think I do have a co and they put the message on?
> Are there any more nurses wanting to live and work in melbourne or family with children?


Dont worry about the evisa status. your documents stats usually never chance until you get your grant. I uploaded my IELTS in Dec and it still says "required". MY Co confirmed she received all my docs a couple of weeks ago. 

if you have submitted everything, you wont heard a word from your CO until your get your grant letter


----------



## Kum73

deepuz said:


> you need to get a letter from your wife's college\university stating that the "Medium of instruction" for the graduation was English.


Thanks for your input though it will be awkward ask a British University to provide a letter stating their medium of instruction is English.


----------



## imstaying

biancaneil said:


> hello everybody, been a silent reader of this thread for some time now. My family(huband and three sons are hoping to move with PR next december. I applied on 31st of jan, done medicals and PCC. Last week my evisa came up with the message to upload form 80 for the main applicant wich is me. I have uploaded it straight away but after two weeks it still says required and the message is still there. No news of CO allocation yet. Do you think I do have a co and they put the message on?
> Are there any more nurses wanting to live and work in melbourne or family with children?


also, form 80 is not a mandatory requirement and the link only appears when requested by a CO, which could mean that a CO has at least look at your files. As to why you haven't been contacted is anyone's guess. You are approaching the 10 week deadline so it should be alright to call DIAC and follow up on your application.


----------



## MrIndia

hi ,

Any idea how long CO takes after the allocation to decide on the 190 Visa application ?

Details are as follow :
Visa lodged: 19 Feb/CO Allocated : 13 March /Medical : March 2 /PCC : April 2 

CO from Team 33 Brisbane Initails DC .

Rgds
PK


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

Hey there guys. This is a question for the thread seniors. I got my meds done today. I just wanna ask a quick question regarding the posting of my medical exams results. Does the clinic directly upload the results against my TRN electronically or does it courier them the results? Is it possible for me to get a copy of my med results as the NSW Health job requires their personnel to undergo medical exams before they can commence work?


----------



## rkumar1

Kum73 said:


> Thanks for your input though it will be awkward ask a British University to provide a letter stating their medium of instruction is English.


U r right it feel awkward but if requested the docs then we have to supply the correct doc...


----------



## monty83

brahmgupta said:


> Today I got golden mail.. Read it umpteen times and still can't believe it..
> Yes, its the GRANT... Although, I never knew when CO was assigned and directly got GRANT..
> 
> I would really like to thank people who developed ExpatForum and especially all expats who are sharing their thoughts, knowledge and experience.. Collaboratively with all help I sailed through..
> 
> NSW Applied - 12th Nov, 12
> NSW SS - 7th Mar, 13
> VISA Lodged - 10th March, 13
> GRANT - 4th April, 13


CONGRATS MATE>>>>lane:


----------



## rkumar1

vovon said:


> Any suggestions ppl?
> thanks


you are right Co usually do't ask for pcc less then 12 months but it's better you can right CO for this but i am sure he will still ask you to supply her PCC ...


----------



## imstaying

are you guys sure TRIM means This Requirement Is Met? I always thought its This Requirement Is Mandatory...


----------



## Ykeraliya

Hi All,

I have received application acknowledgement on 12-March-2013. Waiting for CO

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313: ACS: 14-Dec-2012; IELTS: 12-Jan-2013; EOI: 01-Feb-2013; 

Invitation: 04-Feb-2013; Application Logded: 01-March-2013; Ack: 12-March-2013; CO: 

Awaiting; Grant: Awaiting


----------



## reehan

I have been assigned a co today from team 34 and with initials BD. He requested medical and pcc. Anyone else with same co can share his/her experience?


----------



## joluwarrior

biancaneil said:


> hello everybody, been a silent reader of this thread for some time now. My family(huband and three sons are hoping to move with PR next december. I applied on 31st of jan, done medicals and PCC. Last week my evisa came up with the message to upload form 80 for the main applicant wich is me. I have uploaded it straight away but after two weeks it still says required and the message is still there. No news of CO allocation yet. Do you think I do have a co and they put the message on?
> Are there any more nurses wanting to live and work in melbourne or family with children?


We have a member here by the name "Germannurse". She has already got her grant and is flying probably in May/June. I don't remember her destination though.
You can get in touch with her.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

reehan said:


> I have been assigned a co today from team 34 and with initials BD. He requested medical and pcc. Anyone else with same co can share his/her experience?


congrats on getting a CO. Good to know March applications are being processed now.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

reehan said:


> I have been assigned a co today from team 34 and with initials BD. He requested medical and pcc. Anyone else with same co can share his/her experience?


Hi reehan. When did you apply for the visa and lodge your documents in? Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## joluwarrior

AUS2013 said:


> Can we change the correspondence e-mail id on VISA application page?
> 
> I have lodged application via agent.. but I want to receive correspondence from DIAC on my e-mail id instead of theirs.
> 
> I have access to VISA Application via TRN number and password.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Smriti


Not possible as your agent has had to submit Form 956, to represent your case and receive all correspondence on your behalf.

However, you can contact DIAC/CO directly via telephone.


----------



## joluwarrior

tenten said:


> I wonder too. Could it be that T34 is a training unit with trainees as well as accomplished officers - so they take a step at a time until the trainees learn the ropes and are posted to a different team.
> 
> Perhaps the cases that are assigned to T34 are relatively complex, perhaps there is something about the applicants that makes us end up with T34 - but Icannot put my finder on it. Residence in Multiple countries? Multiple employers? Certain Occupations?


At the least, you folks have a bunch hooked on to T34. I am in T33's plate and hardly find anybody here with them, except a member who already got grant within 3 days of CO allocation.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

pearljam said:


> congrats on getting a CO. Good to know March applications are being processed now.


Hey bro. I just saw that you lodged your application for 190 on the 25th of March. Have you received any acknowledgement letter from diac yet?


----------



## rajesh.149

HFZ said:


> I read here in the forum many times as....*T*he *R*equirement *I*s *M*et
> 
> However....I assume it is...*T*he *R*equest *I*s *M*ade
> 
> as it is only for those documents which are REQUESTED by the CO


TRIM = The Requirement is Met .. i have also read it many times and remembering seeing it on the DIAC website as well


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey bro. I just saw that you lodged your application for 190 on the 25th of March. Have you received any acknowledgement letter from diac yet?


hey sorry abhishek I tried to reply to ur PM but it keeps logging me off for some reason. I applied using an agent so have got no idea regarding ack email. Anyways as far as I know people in this forum have got grants even without receiving any ack email. Just keeping my :fingerscrossed: for CO allocation.


----------



## raghalan

Congrats Reehan for CO assignment. :clap2::clap2:

You lodged on 8th March right, if am not wrong ? 

Any March applicants got your CO assigned ?.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

raghalan said:


> Congrats Reehan for CO assignment. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> You lodged on 8th March right, if am not wrong ?
> 
> Any March applicants got your CO assigned ?.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Another march applicant Brahmgupta got his grant yesterday. But these are for 190 Visa. What visa have you applied for?


----------



## vishsang

Kum73 said:


> Thanks for your input though it will be awkward ask a British University to provide a letter stating their medium of instruction is English.


Don't worry, I asked a New York based university for the same document. They were very gracious about it. It is awkward for us, bit routine for them.


----------



## raghalan

pearljam said:


> another march applicant brahmgupta got his grant yesterday. But these are for 190 visa. What visa have you applied for?


190


----------



## AUS2013

joluwarrior said:


> Not possible as your agent has had to submit Form 956, to represent your case and receive all correspondence on your behalf.
> 
> However, you can contact DIAC/CO directly via telephone.


Thanks for your reply!!


----------



## danpid

Hey guys, just noticed a few people on this forum concerned about Team 34. 
I was also assigned to Team 34 and lodged my application in December.

I'm from a VHR or at least I assume I am and my CO was fairy quick to finalize my application. I guess best to do is wait and try not to email them regarding status updates as that will only delay your application further or in some cases pisses off your CO. 

I believe the reason for your application being delayed has something to do with CO's being assigned to lots of onshore student visas at the same time? I could be wrong...


----------



## mamunmaziz

rajesh.149 said:


> What is the latest date for which CO has been allocated. I have seen 13-Feb applicants being being allocated .. are there any later than that ?


Me too is a 13 feb applicant and not yet allocated CO.


----------



## HannahSibson

applyoz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a mail from CO today requesting for additional documents. The documents requested are husband's UK PCC, medicals for me, hubby and our baby, functional english requirement for hubby ( I had submitted my hubby's UK Master certificate, guess that is not accepted), FORM 80.
> 
> My husband delayed starting the process for UK PCC, if not hopefully would have heard good news.
> 
> The CO initial is Adelaide GSM Team 2, Initials LC.
> 
> Going for medicals tomorrow. Waiting for UK PCC. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards


I had the same CO and she is pretty quick..i never heard from her before grant..all the best...


----------



## HannahSibson

mamunmaziz said:


> Me too is a 13 feb applicant and not yet allocated CO.


I am a 13th feb applicant n got grant on 3rd April....


----------



## cocofrap

Congratulations to those who got their grants recently! 

I am just curious, is there a specific time period / time frame for when you have to be in Aus from the date that your grant was given? Is it within 6 months or 5 years?


----------



## danpid

cocofrap said:


> Congratulations to those who got their grants recently!
> 
> I am just curious, is there a specific time period / time frame for when you have to be in Aus from the date that your grant was given? Is it within 6 months or 5 years?


Okay lets say you get your grant today, so you will have to arrive in Australia before your PCC expires ( if you have two PCC, then before the earlier one expires ). 

Once you arrive at the airport, your visa gets validated and will be in effect for exactly 5 years. Once its expires, you will have to apply for a Resident Return visa, or apply for your Australian Citizenship which is subject to the " no criminal record in and outside Australia for the past 10 years )


----------



## burge

hi guyz. i know there are lots of indians on here. I am currently in bangalore for a few months ccie training and its so tough to rent an apartment. can anybody help out? i've been staying in an hotel for a month now. please any help will be appreciated. i just thought of informing folks on this forum since i've been a member here for a while now.
cheers


----------



## danpid

Unfortunately I have heard of people who screwed up their chances of having their PR renewed by committing very little crimes such as not declaring income tax properly, or working on part-time and/or causal basis without declaring it properly.

Tax evasion is a very very serious offense in Australia, just as bad as murder in some cases and a lot of new migrants arent aware of this. 

My advice may sound a bit stupid but I know people who unintentionally got charged with tax fraud over causal employments in Australia before finding a professional full-time job.


----------



## rkumar1

danpid said:


> Okay lets say you get your grant today, so you will have to arrive in Australia before your PCC expires ( if you have two PCC, then before the earlier one expires ).
> 
> Once you arrive at the airport, your visa gets validated and will be in effect for exactly 5 years. Once its expires, you will have to apply for a Resident Return visa, or apply for your Australian Citizenship which is subject to the " no criminal record in and outside Australia for the past 10 years )


you r right that your entry date is decided on your pcc...but your initial entry date is always mentioned on ur grant letter so u need to enter before initial date 1 month earlier before your pcc expires..


----------



## imstaying

HannahSibson said:


> I am a 13th feb applicant n got grant on 3rd April....


hey hannah, did you submit form 80?


----------



## reehan

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hi reehan. When did you apply for the visa and lodge your documents in? Can you please share your timeline?


I applied on march 08 and co assigned on April 5.


----------



## Nazir

To all my fellow members, 

I've been told today by my agent that my CO has informed that their system was going through some technical problems and hence, the work on my case got delayed. This issue is resolved now and they apologies for the delay and will compensate the time lost! Very nice of her or him. 

Been reading that many members here are also seeing some wrong msgs against their online application so thought to inform you all. Might be this will help you.

Regards

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## reehan

raghalan said:


> Congrats Reehan for CO assignment. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> You lodged on 8th March right, if am not wrong ?
> 
> Any March applicants got your CO assigned ?.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Yes I applied on march 08. I'm not sure if anyone else got same assigned. My co is from team 34


----------



## brahmgupta

reehan said:


> Yes I applied on march 08. I'm not sure if anyone else got same assigned. My co is from team 34


If your CO is from brisbane.gsm.team34 then expect your Grant by next week.. Believe me, this team is fast and furious.. Good luck..


----------



## sach_1213

mousehunt said:


> Hi All,
> I've been a keen, though silent, observer of this thread for a while.
> I've received my grant letter today.
> My CO was JL from team 4 Adelaide.
> I filed my EOI on 26th Jan 2013 and made an onshore 189 Visa application for myself, wife and our 2 girls on 5th Feb 2013.
> The whole process was much quicker than I thought taking only 2 months from application to grant.
> Thanks a lot everyone for all the really informative posts and constant updates.
> All the very best to everyone at varying stages of fulfilling their Aussie dream.
> Cheers


Congrats dear


----------



## CookehMonsta

I submitted my visa on the 2/04 got confirmed on the 4/04, now in the 'Next Steps' section it is asking for PCC and medicals amongst other documents. 

Is it too early to get these? 

I figure if it's asking me I should upload them, I have medicals scheduled for next week in melbourne and my overseas PCCs are arriving in the mail.


----------



## imstaying

CookehMonsta said:


> I submitted my visa on the 2/04 got confirmed on the 4/04, now in the 'Next Steps' section it is asking for PCC and medicals amongst other documents.
> 
> Is it too early to get these?
> 
> I figure if it's asking me I should upload them, I have medicals scheduled for next week in melbourne and my overseas PCCs are arriving in the mail.


the sooner the better. do form 80 as well


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

raghalan said:


> 190


@raghalan - Maybe you already have a CO assigned but he doesnt need anything from you so he hasnt contacted you yet. Have you tried calling DIAC to find out about CO assignment? You should be getting your grant very soon I guess.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

reehan said:


> I applied on march 08 and co assigned on April 5.


Congrats buddy. Your grant letter should come soon


----------



## tejukondal

Hi all, 

I have received an invite on 1-Apr and have lodged the visa application on the same day. But, i am yet to receive the acknowledgement letter even today. How long does it normally take to receive this letter? i have received an email with the subject "Account successfully created" with the TRN number and nothing after hat. 

I am yet to upload the documentation but I can the status as "in progress". 

Regards
Kondal


----------



## vishsang

tejukondal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received an invite on 1-Apr and have lodged the visa application on the same day. But, i am yet to receive the acknowledgement letter even today. How long does it normally take to receive this letter? i have received an email with the subject "Account successfully created" with the TRN number and nothing after hat.
> 
> I am yet to upload the documentation but I can the status as "in progress".
> 
> Regards
> Kondal


Usually very soon, but it took me 7 working days


----------



## mirza_755

tenten said:


> I wonder too. Could it be that T34 is a training unit with trainees as well as accomplished officers - so they take a step at a time until the trainees learn the ropes and are posted to a different team.
> 
> Perhaps the cases that are assigned to T34 are relatively complex, perhaps there is something about the applicants that makes us end up with T34 - but Icannot put my finder on it. Residence in Multiple countries? Multiple employers? Certain Occupations?


Hi tenten

BH from team 34 accepted grant for anilkiran.nittala VISA on 5th April 2013 who applied on 20th Dec 2012. Even DeeDee also got grat from BK on 15th March 2013 who applied on 13th Dec 2012. All of them from Team 34. I am not sure does it very CO to CO ?


----------



## mirza_755

vinnie88 said:


> Hi Tenten,
> 
> I dont think its got to do with our cases being complex. I claimed no points for previous employment and I have only lived in India and Malaysia for 2 years and lived in Australia for 4 years. I returned to India in Nov 2012.
> 
> My occupation is Mechanical Engineer. They can easily verify my Australian degree, ielts and police check online in a matter of clicks. I have seen much more complex cases being assigned to other teams. For example, people with families members in their applications, with years of overseas employment etc.
> 
> I think Team 34 is a small team which is why they seem to be very slow.
> 
> surprisingly, my CO never wanted my Malaysian PCC although I stayed there for 2 years ( from age 17-19 )
> 
> application lodged 17 dec
> CO assigned 15 Feb
> CO emailed on 22 march saying all docs are received and application is undergoing mandatory checking. Perhaps external checks. I dont know what the term mandatory checking refers to


Hi Vinnie

I think your CO L is a gentle guy......................Go ahead


----------



## mirza_755

vinnie88 said:


> Team 34
> CO - L
> 
> anyone else having the same CO?


Hi Vinnie

In my view, Danpid has same CO, L from Team 34


----------



## reehan

brahmgupta said:


> If your CO is from brisbane.gsm.team34 then expect your Grant by next week.. Believe me, this team is fast and furious.. Good luck..


That's very encouraging  thank you


----------



## reehan

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Congrats buddy. Your grant letter should come soon


Thanks abhishek


----------



## msrama

Thanks for your reply rkumar1 and Jump2Aus



rkumar1 said:


> This letter is only sent to CO if requested in sealed condition.
> your Co would let u know in case he need this reports...just wait and watch for CO in case he ask you for docs...and best of luck


----------



## Vader31

hiya got the grant today.

timeline 

5th March - lodged the application and frond loaded all documents
6th April - received the grant without any contact from the co

Accountan


----------



## sach_1213

Vader31 said:


> hiya got the grant today.
> 
> timeline
> 
> 5th March - lodged the application and frond loaded all documents
> 6th April - received the grant without any contact from the co
> 
> Accountan


Congrats


----------



## cocofrap

Vader31 said:


> hiya got the grant today.
> 
> timeline
> 
> 5th March - lodged the application and frond loaded all documents
> 6th April - received the grant without any contact from the co
> 
> Accountan


Congrats!  Did you attach form 80 in your application?


----------



## mamunmaziz

Vader31 said:


> hiya got the grant today.
> 
> timeline
> 
> 5th March - lodged the application and frond loaded all documents
> 6th April - received the grant without any contact from the co
> 
> Accountan


congrats


----------



## deepuz

Dear Friends...

Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
I think my CO have waited for my birthday....

email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...

not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support.... 

Regards, 
Deepuz


----------



## deepuz

abdulazeem said:


> Dear deepuz
> 
> CO AA is working on my case and as tenten said on his case we dont know how many more cases he is working on. If one of us get the grant grant soon i guess he will take decision on yours


he gave the grant ahead of you guys... .... yours around the corner............best of luck guys


----------



## deepuz

Dear Friends...

Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
I think my CO have waited for my birthday....

email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...

not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support.... 

Regards, 
Deepuz


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> 
> email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...
> 
> not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support....
> 
> Regards,
> Deepuz


Congratulations mate.. Its is the best birthday gift ever huh... lane:. see you in sydney soon


----------



## vishsang

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> 
> email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...
> 
> not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support....
> 
> Regards,
> Deepuz


Congratulations! And happy birthday!


----------



## vishsang

Vader31 said:


> hiya got the grant today.
> 
> timeline
> 
> 5th March - lodged the application and frond loaded all documents
> 6th April - received the grant without any contact from the co
> 
> Accountan


Congratulations! So lucky....


----------



## abhinavsingh108

Hey guys , I got EOI invite on the 12th March and my agent applied in the 26th March.
I don't have much idea about The rest of the process, I.e. PCC ,medicals .
I got an average score of 8 in IELTS and am a Developer programmer.
I am anxious about the law changes on the 1st of July 2013 , I want to know that if I don't get a grant before that ,will there be any affect on my visa application ? Or as I got invite from the last year's lot I'll still be considered in the last year's quota.
Looking at the posts from other members time taken for the grant is not more than 3 months .

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## anjel

Vader31 said:


> hiya got the grant today.
> 
> timeline
> 
> 5th March - lodged the application and frond loaded all documents
> 6th April - received the grant without any contact from the co
> 
> Accountan


WOW
its really AMAZING
congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2:

btw
do you know which team was your CO from?


----------



## sukhnav

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> 
> email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...
> 
> not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support....
> 
> Regards,
> Deepuz


Hey, Happy Birthday.... What a surprise.... Grant on Birthday and even on Saturday...... Congrats and best of luck....

Regards,


----------



## sukhnav

Vader31 said:


> hiya got the grant today.
> 
> timeline
> 
> 5th March - lodged the application and frond loaded all documents
> 6th April - received the grant without any contact from the co
> 
> Accountan


That's really Quick.... Great and Congrats...

Regards,


----------



## deepuz

thanks everyone for the wishes.....


----------



## vsubnis

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> 
> email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...
> 
> not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support....
> 
> Regards,
> Deepuz


Congratulations!! and Happy birthday 

Great to know that DIAC is working on weekends too...probably making up the technical snag time. Good for us


----------



## sukhnav

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Hey guys , I got EOI invite on the 12th March and my agent applied in the 26th March.
> I don't have much idea about The rest of the process, I.e. PCC ,medicals .
> I got an average score of 8 in IELTS and am a Developer programmer.
> I am anxious about the law changes on the 1st of July 2013 , I want to know that if I don't get a grant before that ,will there be any affect on my visa application ? Or as I got invite from the last year's lot I'll still be considered in the last year's quota.
> Looking at the posts from other members time taken for the grant is not more than 3 months .
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Do your medicals and get PCC as early as possible.... Don't wait to get allocation of CO. Upload all the documents at the earliest. Your visa will not affected with law changes. If u did all well in advance u can get visa in two months....

Regards,


----------



## Vader31

yeah i did. i had to do medicals for a 485 visa late last year. so i didnt have to do medicals this time around


----------



## abhinavsingh108

Thanks mate, 
Can I get my PCC and medicals done before my agent says.
I asked him last time but he said he'll let me know when required.
He is a busy man (allegedly) and delays things some times so, I wanted to be proactive and het things ready ASAP and just give him instantly yo avoid delays.

SUGGESTIONS !!!!


----------



## Vader31

i dunno. I lodged the application myself and im an onshore applicant. So i guess my situation is different from yours.


----------



## brahmgupta

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> 
> email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...
> 
> not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support....
> 
> Regards,
> Deepuz


thats a gr8 news indeed... Enjoy your double happines.. cheers!!!! :clap2:


----------



## rolling-in-it

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> 
> email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...
> 
> not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support....
> 
> Regards,
> Deepuz


Congratulations! Enjoy your double happiness!


----------



## superm

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Thanks mate,
> Can I get my PCC and medicals done before my agent says.
> I asked him last time but he said he'll let me know when required.
> He is a busy man (allegedly) and delays things some times so, I wanted to be proactive and het things ready ASAP and just give him instantly yo avoid delays.
> 
> SUGGESTIONS !!!!


Agents do that..
Well its suggested to have all docs including pcc and meds uploaded before co is assigned to make process faster! Now its your call how you want to go about that with your agent... 
Best of luck!


----------



## abhinavsingh108

superm said:


> Agents do that..
> Well its suggested to have all docs including pcc and meds uploaded before co is assigned to make process faster! Now its your call how you want to go about that with your agent...
> Best of luck!


Thanks mate,
My question would be that if I get the pcc done before asked will it be considered expired or I can have it handy and ready to go . Is there an expiry date of the same ??? 

Thanks in advance for suggestions.....


----------



## mamunmaziz

deepuz said:


> thanks everyone for the wishes.....


congrats


----------



## nercromaniac85

HFZ said:


> CONGRATS Mate...!!!!
> Will you please share initials of your CO?


Thanks! 

CJ


----------



## superm

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Thanks mate,
> My question would be that if I get the pcc done before asked will it be considered expired or I can have it handy and ready to go . Is there an expiry date of the same ???
> 
> Thanks in advance for suggestions.....


PCC has an expiry of an year - getting it a bit early can impact your first entry date.
See here for more information: Migrate to Australia: eVisa Page Information


----------



## nercromaniac85

cocofrap said:


> Congratulations to those who got their grants recently!
> 
> I am just curious, is there a specific time period / time frame for when you have to be in Aus from the date that your grant was given? Is it within 6 months or 5 years?


Your first entry to the country should be within nearly 10 months, the deadline will be mentioned in your grant letter. Once you get it stamped you visa is valid for 5 years and then after 5 years you will have to renew it!


----------



## nercromaniac85

Vader31 said:


> hiya got the grant today.
> 
> timeline
> 
> 5th March - lodged the application and frond loaded all documents
> 6th April - received the grant without any contact from the co
> 
> Accountan


Congrats!


----------



## Robhin

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> 
> email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...
> 
> not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support....
> 
> Regards,
> Deepuz



Congrat....Really happy for you...and Happy Birthday..Enjoy your day...GOD BLESS.


----------



## vinnie88

mirza_755 said:


> Hi tenten
> 
> BH from team 34 accepted grant for anilkiran.nittala VISA on 5th April 2013 who applied on 20th Dec 2012. Even DeeDee also got grat from BK on 15th March 2013 who applied on 13th Dec 2012. All of them from Team 34. I am not sure does it very CO to CO ?



Oh then theres no such thing as a waiting line for cases to be finalized then as we can see from these two applicants who have got their grants. Seems like Team 34 is working a bit faster now. lets hope for the best. 

Just a question guys, when your visa is granted, do you get an email from skillselect saying your EOI has been ceased or do you have to wait for the agent to email the grant letter? does the EOI get assigned to one email? please advice, thanks


----------



## hbsam01

deepuz said:


> did the CO contact you or you got the CO details by calling DIAC?
> 
> My CO never contacted me, I got the details by calling DIAC...
> 
> then I have emailed my CO and he replied saying he has not yet started working on my application and it is in a queue now...


We are in same boat. Called DIAC last week; said we are allocated Brisbane Team 31 but they are extremely busy and will be a few more weeks before they get to look at the application. Grrrr!!!

EOI Submitted 1/12/12; Invited 07/12/13; Applied 189 20/01/13; PCC 17/01/13 & 29/01/13; Meds 31/01/13; CO 26/03/13 (contacted DIAC to gain this info); contacted by CO ?; Visa ??


----------



## joluwarrior

Vader31 said:


> hiya got the grant today.
> 
> timeline
> 
> 5th March - lodged the application and frond loaded all documents
> 6th April - received the grant without any contact from the co
> 
> Accountan


Congratulations mate :clap2:
Enjoy this sweet moment !!


----------



## joluwarrior

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> 
> email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...
> 
> not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support....
> 
> Regards,
> Deepuz


That's wonderful news :clap2: :clap2: Happy for ya mate. Just the other day I was thinking of your case when another 190 applicant got through.

But I guess sometimes, destiny defies logic 
Hope you had the best birthday of your life. Belated wishes


----------



## joluwarrior

*Done and Dusted.....*

Done and dusted
Our patience rewarded
PR has been granted
We are jubilant and elated.

The journey has been amazing
Thanks to your experiences shared, nice and alarming
To our effort, there was some challenging
And as we march ahead now
There will be no stopping.

With PR in my pocket
To Australia we gonna rocket
Any idea or suggestion ?
Which city should we target ?

What next ? What to do now ?
What would suit us best ? Thinking these I raise my brow
But hey it has been an arduous process
Let those thoughts wait, maybe another day
As for now, I just wanna scream a WOW.


P.S.: I recd. the grant letter from my agent today. Grant recd. from CO on March 04.


----------



## ebshib

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> 
> The journey has been amazing
> Thanks to your experiences shared, nice and alarming
> To our effort, there was some challenging
> And as we march ahead now
> There will be no stopping.
> 
> With PR in my pocket
> To Australia we gonna rocket
> Any idea or suggestion ?
> Which city should we target ?
> 
> What next ? What to do now ?
> What would suit us best ? Thinking these I raise my brow
> But hey it has been an arduous process
> Let those thoughts wait, maybe another day
> As for now, I just wanna scream a WOW.
> 
> 
> P.S.: I recd. the grant letter from my agent today. Grant recd. from CO on March 04.


congratulations!!!!


----------



## tejukondal

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> 
> The journey has been amazing
> Thanks to your experiences shared, nice and alarming
> To our effort, there was some challenging
> And as we march ahead now
> There will be no stopping.
> 
> With PR in my pocket
> To Australia we gonna rocket
> Any idea or suggestion ?
> Which city should we target ?
> 
> What next ? What to do now ?
> What would suit us best ? Thinking these I raise my brow
> But hey it has been an arduous process
> Let those thoughts wait, maybe another day
> As for now, I just wanna scream a WOW.
> 
> P.S.: I recd. the grant letter from my agent today. Grant recd. from CO on March 04.


Congrats warrior... Very happy for u mate... All the very best for your trip to Aus..
I really hope u will stick around...

On the city u want to come to... Whats ur job profile?


----------



## imstaying

Congratulations To Our New Graduates!

:clap2::clap2: nercromaniac85
:clap2::clap2: Vader31
:clap2::clap2: deepuz
:clap2::clap2: joluwarrior

GoodLuck!!! arty:arty:arty:


----------



## lightningmcqueen

joluwarrior said:


> At the least, you folks have a bunch hooked on to T34. I am in T33's plate and hardly find anybody here with them, except a member who already got grant within 3 days of CO allocation.


Count me in buddy. Also assigned to T33 Brisbane.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> 
> email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...
> 
> not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support....
> 
> Regards,
> Deepuz


Congrats deepuz and belated happy birthday! What a surprising birthday gift your CO gave you.  Best of luck mate. :clap2:


----------



## lightningmcqueen

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> 
> The journey has been amazing
> Thanks to your experiences shared, nice and alarming
> To our effort, there was some challenging
> And as we march ahead now
> There will be no stopping.
> 
> With PR in my pocket
> To Australia we gonna rocket
> Any idea or suggestion ?
> Which city should we target ?
> 
> What next ? What to do now ?
> What would suit us best ? Thinking these I raise my brow
> But hey it has been an arduous process
> Let those thoughts wait, maybe another day
> As for now, I just wanna scream a WOW.
> 
> 
> P.S.: I recd. the grant letter from my agent today. Grant recd. from CO on March 04.


Wow, and during that day you were still in doubt with your case! Can you believe that?? I knew you were gonna get through. I told you, you are just inches away from the GRANT! Congratulations my friend and all the best on your future ahead! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## aranguren

*Act*



deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> 
> email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...
> 
> not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support....
> 
> Regards,
> Deepuz


. Hi there. I am newbie here. I am also applying 190 through ACT SS. Just would like to know the letter from ACT that they confirmed your SS. I got one also but I have this doubt because they don't have letter head so I am not sure if this is authentic. Is your ACT nomination have a letter head? I have been applying since 2009 unfortunately there is no luck. Now every steps I made I make it a point that I don't choose the wrong one. Basing to the letter i received last april 1 it said that my ACT SS has been confirmed And they will automatically issued an invitation. But until now I haven't got any invitation. Is that a normal processes? Is it true that 190 is the fastest way compared to other visa? Thank you very much.any advice I would definitely appreciate it. Congratulations and good luck to your new endeavor.


----------



## abdulazeem

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> 
> The journey has been amazing
> Thanks to your experiences shared, nice and alarming
> To our effort, there was some challenging
> And as we march ahead now
> There will be no stopping.
> 
> With PR in my pocket
> To Australia we gonna rocket
> Any idea or suggestion ?
> Which city should we target ?
> 
> What next ? What to do now ?
> What would suit us best ? Thinking these I raise my brow
> But hey it has been an arduous process
> Let those thoughts wait, maybe another day
> As for now, I just wanna scream a WOW.
> 
> P.S.: I recd. the grant letter from my agent today. Grant recd. from CO on March 04.


Can feel ur emotions with ur words. Congrats

Enjoy


----------



## abdulazeem

Hey tenten

Now i think we are the two from old group of 5 to get something from CO team 34


----------



## deepuz

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> 
> The journey has been amazing
> Thanks to your experiences shared, nice and alarming
> To our effort, there was some challenging
> And as we march ahead now
> There will be no stopping.
> 
> With PR in my pocket
> To Australia we gonna rocket
> Any idea or suggestion ?
> Which city should we target ?
> 
> What next ? What to do now ?
> What would suit us best ? Thinking these I raise my brow
> But hey it has been an arduous process
> Let those thoughts wait, maybe another day
> As for now, I just wanna scream a WOW.
> 
> 
> P.S.: I recd. the grant letter from my agent today. Grant recd. from CO on March 04.


superb news mate...... enjoy every moment of it...


----------



## deepuz

joluwarrior said:


> That's wonderful news :clap2: :clap2: Happy for ya mate. Just the other day I was thinking of your case when another 190 applicant got through.
> 
> But I guess sometimes, destiny defies logic
> Hope you had the best birthday of your life. Belated wishes


thanks a lot mate.... yes....the perfect birthday gift....I will catch you in lane:lane:


----------



## mirza_755

vinnie88 said:


> Oh then theres no such thing as a waiting line for cases to be finalized then as we can see from these two applicants who have got their grants. Seems like Team 34 is working a bit faster now. lets hope for the best.
> 
> Just a question guys, when your visa is granted, do you get an email from skillselect saying your EOI has been ceased or do you have to wait for the agent to email the grant letter? does the EOI get assigned to one email? please advice, thanks


Hi Vinnie

I don't think so. You can remind, your EOI is deleted from skill select after lodging your VISA application. I think you will get email from DIAC in your nominated email address. Please correct me senior experts .............


----------



## rkumar1

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Vinnie
> 
> I don't think so. You can remind, your EOI is deleted from skill select after lodging your VISA application. I think you will get email from DIAC in your nominated email address. Please correct me senior experts .............[/QUOTE
> your EOI is not deleted at the moment u get the invitation it just went to suspended state and if u don't apply for visa then ur eoi gets activated automatically...your eoi and TRN number login all these thing removed after 45-60 days once visa is granted to you...


----------



## vishsang

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> 
> The journey has been amazing
> Thanks to your experiences shared, nice and alarming
> To our effort, there was some challenging
> And as we march ahead now
> There will be no stopping.
> 
> With PR in my pocket
> To Australia we gonna rocket
> Any idea or suggestion ?
> Which city should we target ?
> 
> What next ? What to do now ?
> What would suit us best ? Thinking these I raise my brow
> But hey it has been an arduous process
> Let those thoughts wait, maybe another day
> As for now, I just wanna scream a WOW.
> 
> P.S.: I recd. the grant letter from my agent today. Grant recd. from CO on March 04.


Congratulationsssss!


----------



## vsubnis

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> 
> The journey has been amazing
> Thanks to your experiences shared, nice and alarming
> To our effort, there was some challenging
> And as we march ahead now
> There will be no stopping.
> 
> With PR in my pocket
> To Australia we gonna rocket
> Any idea or suggestion ?
> Which city should we target ?
> 
> What next ? What to do now ?
> What would suit us best ? Thinking these I raise my brow
> But hey it has been an arduous process
> Let those thoughts wait, maybe another day
> As for now, I just wanna scream a WOW.
> 
> 
> P.S.: I recd. the grant letter from my agent today. Grant recd. from CO on March 04.


Congrats dude!! Finally you made it. Happy for you


----------



## joluwarrior

Thanks folks !! 

But there is a typo I made. My grant is dated April 04 and not March 04. 

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## superm

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> 
> The journey has been amazing
> Thanks to your experiences shared, nice and alarming
> To our effort, there was some challenging
> And as we march ahead now
> There will be no stopping.
> 
> With PR in my pocket
> To Australia we gonna rocket
> Any idea or suggestion ?
> Which city should we target ?
> 
> What next ? What to do now ?
> What would suit us best ? Thinking these I raise my brow
> But hey it has been an arduous process
> Let those thoughts wait, maybe another day
> As for now, I just wanna scream a WOW.
> 
> 
> P.S.: I recd. the grant letter from my agent today. Grant recd. from CO on March 04.


Congrats mate!!!
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## rashed-rahman

Vader31 said:


> hiya got the grant today.
> 
> timeline
> 
> 5th March - lodged the application and frond loaded all documents
> 6th April - received the grant without any contact from the co
> 
> Accountan



What is your visa subclass? 

Congrats! And good luck!!


----------



## joluwarrior

tejukondal said:


> Congrats warrior... Very happy for u mate... All the very best for your trip to Aus..
> I really hope u will stick around...
> 
> On the city u want to come to... Whats ur job profile?


My spouse and I are SAP consultants.


----------



## mamunmaziz

Tomorrow , Monday
so I thing I could make hope to have a CO .


----------



## joluwarrior

lightningmcqueen said:


> Wow, and during that day you were still in doubt with your case! Can you believe that?? I knew you were gonna get through. I told you, you are just inches away from the GRANT! Congratulations my friend and all the best on your future ahead! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Yeah, with March now a tiny spot in our rearview mirror, it was indeed becoming a restless period for the pending Jan applicants. Plus the trials and tribulations for most of them being stuck with T34.

Good luck to you and I hope for a hasty finish to your Meds clearance. All the best !!


----------



## Robhin

aranguren said:


> . Hi there. I am newbie here. I am also applying 190 through ACT SS. Just would like to know the letter from ACT that they confirmed your SS. I got one also but I have this doubt because they don't have letter head so I am not sure if this is authentic. Is your ACT nomination have a letter head? I have been applying since 2009 unfortunately there is no luck. Now every steps I made I make it a point that I don't choose the wrong one. Basing to the letter i received last april 1 it said that my ACT SS has been confirmed And they will automatically issued an invitation. But until now I haven't got any invitation. Is that a normal processes? Is it true that 190 is the fastest way compared to other visa? Thank you very much.any advice I would definitely appreciate it. Congratulations and good luck to your new endeavor.


Hi Aranguren,
Have you acknowledged the SS letter you received and sent it back to them, only once you do this you will receive invitation to apply for visa, as far as I know...But what do you mean by last April , is it 2012 then the invitation must have already expired? Please clarify more in detail before I could throw some light to this... Don't worry there is always a solution to everything...


----------



## lightningmcqueen

joluwarrior said:


> Yeah, with March now a tiny spot in our rearview mirror, it was indeed becoming a restless period for the pending Jan applicants. Plus the trials and tribulations for most of them being stuck with T34.
> 
> Good luck to you and I hope for a hasty finish to your Meds clearance. All the best !!


Thanks buddy. I'll catch up with you guys, hopefully soon. :fingerscrossed:

btw, have you decided which city you are going to and probably when?


----------



## rana_abhijit

abdulazeem said:


> Hey tenten
> 
> Now i think we are the two from old group of 5 to get something from CO team 34


Hi Abdulazeem

Well said, for me Co also assigned on 6th March and asked for only form 1221, I sent it 7th March Morning, co initial BK, 
another week will start with new hope from tomorrow.......


----------



## deepuz

thanks everyone for wishes.... good luck for all waiting for grants...expect it anyday..anytime... be it on a holiday or weekend... your CO will surprise you...


----------



## sunny2aus

*Finally..........*

Hi Guys,

Little late in posting this, but with God's blessings and support of everyone here on the forum who have been together, helping each other.........................I received my grant email yesterday :cheer2::cheer2:eace:

I had lodged my visa on March 10th and got the grant on April 6th (Saturday).

Had uploaded all the docs except form 80 and 1221, didn't know when CO was assigned as didn't receive any email from him. Got the grant email straightaway.

Best of luck to everyone here!!!!


----------



## tejukondal

joluwarrior said:


> My spouse and I are SAP consultants.


I guess sydney is the place for u... But life is a bit expensive here... I am sure u must have thought about options by now.... 
All the best buddy...


----------



## sach_1213

sunny2aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Little late in posting this, but with God's blessings and support of everyone here on the forum who have been together, helping each other.........................I received my grant email yesterday :cheer2::cheer2:eace:
> 
> I had lodged my visa on March 10th and got the grant on April 6th (Saturday).
> 
> Had uploaded all the docs except form 80 and 1221, didn't know when CO was assigned as didn't receive any email from him. Got the grant email straightaway.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone here!!!!


Congrats buddy


----------



## vinnie88

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi Abdulazeem
> 
> Well said, for me Co also assigned on 6th March and asked for only form 1221, I sent it 7th March Morning, co initial BK,
> another week will start with new hope from tomorrow.......


Im with team 34 too, I was asked to submit 1221 as well. I kinda feel we will be seeing a few grants from team 34 within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Potturi

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> 
> The journey has been amazing
> Thanks to your experiences shared, nice and alarming
> To our effort, there was some challenging
> And as we march ahead now
> There will be no stopping.
> 
> With PR in my pocket
> To Australia we gonna rocket
> Any idea or suggestion ?
> Which city should we target ?
> 
> What next ? What to do now ?
> What would suit us best ? Thinking these I raise my brow
> But hey it has been an arduous process
> Let those thoughts wait, maybe another day
> As for now, I just wanna scream a WOW.
> 
> P.S.: I recd. the grant letter from my agent today. Grant recd. from CO on March 04.


Congratulations Joluwarrior ! Am sure you'll stick around for a while to help the ones in need.
Cheers !

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## rana_abhijit

vinnie88 said:


> Im with team 34 too, I was asked to submit 1221 as well. I kinda feel we will be seeing a few grants from team 34 within the next couple of weeks.


i have also same feeling but bit worried also, as Team 34 is taking more time than other team, co initial BK


----------



## reehan

sunny2aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Little late in posting this, but with God's blessings and support of everyone here on the forum who have been together, helping each other.........................I received my grant email yesterday :cheer2::cheer2:eace:
> 
> I had lodged my visa on March 10th and got the grant on April 6th (Saturday).
> 
> Had uploaded all the docs except form 80 and 1221, didn't know when CO was assigned as didn't receive any email from him. Got the grant email straightaway.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone here!!!!


Congrats buddy. Whats your team and co initial?


----------



## Abrar

Hey Joluwarrior,

Congratulations buddy!!! Very happy for you... This was bound to happen... You help others without any greed and Almighty would definitely help you...

Wish you all the very best...

Regards,
Abrar.



joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> 
> The journey has been amazing
> Thanks to your experiences shared, nice and alarming
> To our effort, there was some challenging
> And as we march ahead now
> There will be no stopping.
> 
> With PR in my pocket
> To Australia we gonna rocket
> Any idea or suggestion ?
> Which city should we target ?
> 
> What next ? What to do now ?
> What would suit us best ? Thinking these I raise my brow
> But hey it has been an arduous process
> Let those thoughts wait, maybe another day
> As for now, I just wanna scream a WOW.
> 
> 
> P.S.: I recd. the grant letter from my agent today. Grant recd. from CO on March 04.


----------



## joluwarrior

lightningmcqueen said:


> Thanks buddy. I'll catch up with you guys, hopefully soon. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> btw, have you decided which city you are going to and probably when?


Jan 2014.
Melbourne and Brisbane are the two options in our radar.


----------



## joluwarrior

tejukondal said:


> I guess sydney is the place for u... But life is a bit expensive here... I am sure u must have thought about options by now....
> All the best buddy...


yeah. Sydney does have a lot of opportunities listed for our trade. But if given a chance, I would prefer to avoid Sydney.
While Melbourne remains first priority, I would love to look at Brisbane as a second option.


----------



## joluwarrior

Potturi said:


> Congratulations Joluwarrior ! Am sure you'll stick around for a while to help the ones in need.
> Cheers !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks mate !!
Yeah I'll be around. Still some time before I move to Australia.
It's a pie we all will get to have a share and enjoy together


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

deepuz said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> Today is my birthday... you know i have got the greatest gift ever.....:second::second::second::second::second: yes mates... the Grant..........the golden email arrived on a saturday....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I still cant belv my eyes....huh.....
> I think my CO have waited for my birthday....
> 
> email has come at 4:35 AM Indian time, i used to check email everyday from morning 4 to 11:30... , I was never expecting anything today and was casually checking my email now... yes just now...
> 
> not getting words friends.... this forum and you mates were my mentors...visa consultants....thanks everyone for your support....
> 
> Regards,
> Deepuz



CONGRATS BUDDY!!!! Wish you all the best for the future!eace:


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

sunny2aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Little late in posting this, but with God's blessings and support of everyone here on the forum who have been together, helping each other.........................I received my grant email yesterday :cheer2::cheer2:eace:
> 
> I had lodged my visa on March 10th and got the grant on April 6th (Saturday).
> 
> Had uploaded all the docs except form 80 and 1221, didn't know when CO was assigned as didn't receive any email from him. Got the grant email straightaway.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone here!!!!


Congratulations man!!!!!


----------



## joluwarrior

Abrar said:


> Hey Joluwarrior,
> 
> Congratulations buddy!!! Very happy for you... This was bound to happen... You help others without any greed and Almighty would definitely help you...
> 
> Wish you all the very best...
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks mate for the kind words !!
All the pending applicants will cross the finishing line one day. With such a powerful tool as EF, folks are not only working hard, but also working smart


----------



## rolling-in-it

sunny2aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Little late in posting this, but with God's blessings and support of everyone here on the forum who have been together, helping each other.........................I received my grant email yesterday :cheer2::cheer2:eace:
> 
> I had lodged my visa on March 10th and got the grant on April 6th (Saturday).
> 
> Had uploaded all the docs except form 80 and 1221, didn't know when CO was assigned as didn't receive any email from him. Got the grant email straightaway.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone here!!!!


Congratulations Sunny2aus! Know less and surprise more. Enjoy!


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha

Subscribing to the thread.


----------



## tejukondal

joluwarrior said:


> yeah. Sydney does have a lot of opportunities listed for our trade. But if given a chance, I would prefer to avoid Sydney.
> While Melbourne remains first priority, I would love to look at Brisbane as a second option.


All the best warrior... I got to say, Melbourne is a much better place to live than Sydney... I just love that city! All the very best again...


----------



## jogiyogi

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> 
> The journey has been amazing
> Thanks to your experiences shared, nice and alarming
> To our effort, there was some challenging
> And as we march ahead now
> There will be no stopping.
> 
> With PR in my pocket
> To Australia we gonna rocket
> Any idea or suggestion ?
> Which city should we target ?
> 
> What next ? What to do now ?
> What would suit us best ? Thinking these I raise my brow
> But hey it has been an arduous process
> Let those thoughts wait, maybe another day
> As for now, I just wanna scream a WOW.
> 
> 
> P.S.: I recd. the grant letter from my agent today. Grant recd. from CO on March 04.


Heartiest Congratulation "Joluwarrior":clap2:. Wish you good luck for your future.


----------



## nercromaniac85

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> 
> The journey has been amazing
> Thanks to your experiences shared, nice and alarming
> To our effort, there was some challenging
> And as we march ahead now
> There will be no stopping.
> 
> With PR in my pocket
> To Australia we gonna rocket
> Any idea or suggestion ?
> Which city should we target ?
> 
> What next ? What to do now ?
> What would suit us best ? Thinking these I raise my brow
> But hey it has been an arduous process
> Let those thoughts wait, maybe another day
> As for now, I just wanna scream a WOW.
> 
> 
> P.S.: I recd. the grant letter from my agent today. Grant recd. from CO on March 04.


Congratulations!!! great news!!! Time to party!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## joluwarrior

Thanks to everone for your wishes !!
It's been a lovely time humming around with all of you.
I wish good luck and smooth progress to all enthusiastic migrants here, right from their application to settlement in Australia.


----------



## joluwarrior

tejukondal said:


> All the best warrior... I got to say, Melbourne is a much better place to live than Sydney... I just love that city! All the very best again...


Thanks for the pointer !!
Melbourne has a soft place in my heart as it hosts most of the major sporting events. Am a multi-sport freak 

Already dreaming of Albert Park and the Rod Laver Arena come 2014


----------



## Abrar

I lodged application on 5th April and haven't received acknowledgement yet.

In e-visa page, it is not showing any thing as 'Required'/'Recommended' etc... Rather, it is showing 'No next steps available'.

Still, today I tried to upload the document but it is failing. As soon as I am clicking upload button, the path of the document is disappearing from the dialog box. 

Is it like we can upload a document only after receiving acknowledgement. If no, then what might be the problem?

Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## AUS2013

Is notarised copy of IELTS result report to be uploaded or normal scanned wud do?


----------



## abdulazeem

AUS2013 said:


> Is notarised copy of IELTS result report to be uploaded or normal scanned wud do?


Normal coloured scan of original


----------



## AUS2013

Vader31 said:


> hiya got the grant today.
> 
> timeline
> 
> 5th March - lodged the application and frond loaded all documents
> 6th April - received the grant without any contact from the co
> 
> Accountan


Wow... great news.... time line for VISA is superb


----------



## abdulazeem

Abrar said:


> I lodged application on 5th April and haven't received acknowledgement yet.
> 
> In e-visa page, it is not showing any thing as 'Required'/'Recommended' etc... Rather, it is showing 'No next steps available'.
> 
> Still, today I tried to upload the document but it is failing. As soon as I am clicking upload button, the path of the document is disappearing from the dialog box.
> 
> Is it like we can upload a document only after receiving acknowledgement. If no, then what might be the problem?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Since last 2 to 3 days also me facing few issues with the system, this is kind of system glitch


----------



## AUS2013

AUS2013 said:


> Is notarised copy of IELTS result report to be uploaded or normal scanned wud do?


Thanks for your reply...


----------



## joluwarrior

Abrar said:


> I lodged application on 5th April and haven't received acknowledgement yet.
> 
> In e-visa page, it is not showing any thing as 'Required'/'Recommended' etc... Rather, it is showing 'No next steps available'.
> 
> Still, today I tried to upload the document but it is failing. As soon as I am clicking upload button, the path of the document is disappearing from the dialog box.
> 
> Is it like we can upload a document only after receiving acknowledgement. If no, then what might be the problem?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Maybe system issues. Try tomorrow as the week starts.


----------



## mamunmaziz

AUS2013 said:


> Is notarised copy of IELTS result report to be uploaded or normal scanned wud do?


 I uploaded normal colour scan in 96 dpi.


----------



## arundill80

pearljam said:


> CONGRATS BUDDY!!!! Wish you all the best for the future!eace:


Deepu,

Congrats .We have been watching u for a while. Great to hear this.CO assigned for me requested medical check up for me and I am about to send PCC for my spouse. So should be getting a grant soon.Where are you from ? I am from chennai. When are you planning to leave


----------



## arundill80

prabhatsinha said:


> hi,
> i hv lodged my visa on 26feb,n co appointed on 16th march and 19th march grant..:clap2:
> and now m flying on 7th maylane:


I am from Chennai[Software Engineer]. Planning to move to Sydney.What abt you


----------



## CookehMonsta

imstaying said:


> the sooner the better. do form 80 as well


Does Everyone need to do form 80? I have moved so much all my life it would be almost impossible to remember every address I've lived at. In four years in Oz alone I've lived in five places.


----------



## imstaying

CookehMonsta said:


> Does Everyone need to do form 80? I have moved so much all my life it would be almost impossible to remember every address I've lived at. In four years in Oz alone I've lived in five places.


it's not exactly mandatory, but the chances that your CO will asked you for one is rather high. Might as well do the head scratching now.


----------



## anandlitesh

Gud Nyte Friends and Hope a New Begining in the morning...........

Best of Luck to you all who is waiting for the grants...............

I am also in the que


----------



## tenten

In a few hours another 5 day roller coaster ride begins. The powers of expectation take you high up the crest each morning and the realisation that the Australian working day has ended - with no gsm email in your inbox takes you back to ground zero in such a rush. And that cycle repeats itself another 4 straight days. 

I am hoping I get off the roller coaster tomorrow. Its been a crazy month belted in this seat.


----------



## vinnie88

that's why exactly why I have decided to take a 2-week holiday without checking my emails or having access to the net. Gonna get my mind off this thing for a while.


----------



## abdulazeem

tenten said:


> In a few hours another 5 day roller coaster ride begins. The powers of expectation take you high up the crest each morning and the realisation that the Australian working day has ended - with no gsm email in your inbox takes you back to ground zero in such a rush. And that cycle repeats itself another 4 straight days.
> 
> I am hoping I get off the roller coaster tomorrow. Its been a crazy month belted in this seat.


True, a month gone after CO allocation


----------



## sach_1213

Wishing all the expats best of luck who are waiting for grants....

Hope this week brings good fortune for you


----------



## rajesh.149

How can one know looking at the eVisa page, if the CO has been allocated .. since my application is being taken care by an agent .. the email communication goes to the agent .. and hence do not know if the CO is allcated. Although in the eVisa page .. there are a few documents which shows up the progress as Received .. does this mean a CO is already looking into my application ?


----------



## tejukondal

Abrar said:


> I lodged application on 5th April and haven't received acknowledgement yet.
> 
> In e-visa page, it is not showing any thing as 'Required'/'Recommended' etc... Rather, it is showing 'No next steps available'.
> 
> Still, today I tried to upload the document but it is failing. As soon as I am clicking upload button, the path of the document is disappearing from the dialog box.
> 
> Is it like we can upload a document only after receiving acknowledgement. If no, then what might be the problem?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hi Arbar, I was able to upload docs yesterday... I haven't received my acknowledgement letter yet. So it must be a system problem when you were trying to upload. Just like you, i can see 'no next steps available'... 

I wonder how many more letters we need to wait in this journey before he grant... The list keeps growing


----------



## tenten

8am in Brisbane. hoping for some action from T34.


----------



## imstaying

OMG!!!!! WOOOAOAOAAOAAH! I got my GOLDEN MAIL! can't believe i'm crying right now ahahaha! A story that started 7 years ago has finally come to an end...... Thank you GOD!!! 


...and now for a new beginning!!!


arty:eace::drum::bounce:ray:


----------



## Jump2Aus

imstaying said:


> OMG!!!!! WOOOAOAOAAOAAH! I got my GOLDEN MAIL! can't believe i'm crying right now ahahaha! A story that started 7 years ago has finally come to an end...... Thank you GOD!!!
> 
> 
> arty:eace::drum::bounce:ray:



Congrats.....


----------



## tani

imstaying said:


> OMG!!!!! WOOOAOAOAAOAAH! I got my GOLDEN MAIL! can't believe i'm crying right now ahahaha! A story that started 7 years ago has finally come to an end...... Thank you GOD!!!
> 
> 
> ...and now for a new beginning!!!
> 
> 
> arty:eace::drum::bounce:ray:


Congratulations!!! All the best for the new beginning...


----------



## nadeeMW

I m bit worried about this team. I lodged my visa on 04 Feb and they assign case officer on 12 Feb . Medical was finalized by 07 March. Still no reply after that. Case officer's initial AM. Brisbane team 34. 



brahmgupta said:


> If your CO is from brisbane.gsm.team34 then expect your Grant by next week.. Believe me, this team is fast and furious.. Good luck..


----------



## abhinavsingh108

Hey guys a quick question.
I have applied for the visa and want to get my pcc done before asked.
I am living in Delhi for the last 5 years and my passport was issued from Shimla(HP).
My concern here is that should I do some homework here at my local P.S. Before I approach the PSK in Shimla ? Or that would be taken care by the PSK itself???
Also will this change of present from permanent address delay the issuance of PCC???.

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## LaFleur

*Yahoooo!*

:clap2: Wooooohooooooo!!!lane:
We got the mail!!!!! Thanks to all the amazing folks out here on expatforum for guiding us through the process and gave us the confidence to do this on our own.

Good luck to all those who are waiting!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aranguren

Robhin said:


> Hi Aranguren,
> Have you acknowledged the SS letter you received and sent it back to them, only once you do this you will receive invitation to apply for visa, as far as I know...But what do you mean by last April , is it 2012 then the invitation must have already expired? Please clarify more in detail before I could throw some light to this... Don't worry there is always a solution to everything...



Hi Robhin. Sorry for the confusion. Just this April 1 2013. Yes I did. Oh I was thinking they will email it together with the SS nomination. Anyway how long is the issuance of invitation from the time you email it back to them? Another thing is the SS nomination no letter head? Thank you very much for taking time to reply to my inquiries.


----------



## sukhnav

imstaying said:


> OMG!!!!! WOOOAOAOAAOAAH! I got my GOLDEN MAIL! can't believe i'm crying right now ahahaha! A story that started 7 years ago has finally come to an end...... Thank you GOD!!!
> 
> 
> ...and now for a new beginning!!!
> 
> 
> arty:eace::drum::bounce:ray:


Congrats for the much awaitef mail. best of luck....

Regards,


----------



## Jump2Aus

LaFleur said:


> :clap2: Wooooohooooooo!!!lane:
> We got the mail!!!!! Thanks to all the amazing folks out here on expatforum for guiding us through the process and gave us the confidence to do this on our own.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting!! :fingerscrossed:


Congrats.....


----------



## sukhnav

LaFleur said:


> :clap2: Wooooohooooooo!!!lane:
> We got the mail!!!!! Thanks to all the amazing folks out here on expatforum for guiding us through the process and gave us the confidence to do this on our own.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting!! :fingerscrossed:


Congrats for the grant... All the best

Regards,


----------



## Riya12

imstaying said:


> OMG!!!!! WOOOAOAOAAOAAH! I got my GOLDEN MAIL! can't believe i'm crying right now ahahaha! A story that started 7 years ago has finally come to an end...... Thank you GOD!!!
> 
> ...and now for a new beginning!!!
> 
> arty:eace::drum::bounce:ray:


Tons of Congratulations!!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

arundill80 said:


> Deepu,
> 
> Congrats .We have been watching u for a while. Great to hear this.CO assigned for me requested medical check up for me and I am about to send PCC for my spouse. So should be getting a grant soon.Where are you from ? I am from chennai. When are you planning to leave


Hi Arundill80 - When did you apply for the visa and when was the CO assigned?


----------



## Riya12

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Hey guys a quick question.
> I have applied for the visa and want to get my pcc done before asked.
> I am living in Delhi for the last 5 years and my passport was issued from Shimla(HP).
> My concern here is that should I do some homework here at my local P.S. Before I approach the PSK in Shimla ? Or that would be taken care by the PSK itself???
> Also will this change of present from permanent address delay the issuance of PCC???.
> 
> Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi Abhinav,

I am from.Haryana and staying in.Delhi simce 5 years. I applied for PCC at psk in Delhi. In the application, present address was Delhi's and permanent address was Haryana (which is appearing on my passport).

I got the PCC from PSK the same day. They only.ask for a proof of your present address. However, no verification was done...

I hope it helps..


----------



## lightningmcqueen

imstaying said:


> OMG!!!!! WOOOAOAOAAOAAH! I got my GOLDEN MAIL! can't believe i'm crying right now ahahaha! A story that started 7 years ago has finally come to an end...... Thank you GOD!!!
> 
> 
> ...and now for a new beginning!!!
> 
> 
> arty:eace::drum::bounce:ray:


Congrats kabayan! Wishing you a bright future ahead in Australia. God bless


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

imstaying said:


> OMG!!!!! WOOOAOAOAAOAAH! I got my GOLDEN MAIL! can't believe i'm crying right now ahahaha! A story that started 7 years ago has finally come to an end...... Thank you GOD!!!
> 
> 
> ...and now for a new beginning!!!
> 
> 
> arty:eace::drum::bounce:ray:


Congartulations!!!!


----------



## lightningmcqueen

LaFleur said:


> :clap2: Wooooohooooooo!!!lane:
> We got the mail!!!!! Thanks to all the amazing folks out here on expatforum for guiding us through the process and gave us the confidence to do this on our own.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting!! :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations mate! Goodluck!


----------



## golduniyamarket

hello mates..anyone got their medical results back from MOC who's referred in dec-2012

regards


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations!!! Happy to see people achieving their dream. 




imstaying said:


> OMG!!!!! WOOOAOAOAAOAAH! I got my GOLDEN MAIL! can't believe i'm crying right now ahahaha! A story that started 7 years ago has finally come to an end...... Thank you GOD!!!
> 
> 
> ...and now for a new beginning!!!
> 
> 
> arty:eace::drum::bounce:ray:


----------



## raghalan

pearljam said:


> @raghalan - Maybe you already have a CO assigned but he doesnt need anything from you so he hasnt contacted you yet. Have you tried calling DIAC to find out about CO assignment? You should be getting your grant very soon I guess.


I believe so pearljam, but not sure. Did not hear anything yet..

Organize Medical link gone before 2weeks, but status is still the same Recommended. 

I tried the number which is there in the contacts link, but that number didn't work.

Anyways this is my 5th week. Eagerly awaiting 

Good Luck.


----------



## raghalan

Congrats to all who received your Grant. 

Good Luck.


----------



## abhinavsingh108

Riya12 said:


> Hi Abhinav,
> 
> I am from.Haryana and staying in.Delhi simce 5 years. I applied for PCC at psk in Delhi. In the application, present address was Delhi's and permanent address was Haryana (which is appearing on my passport).
> 
> I got the PCC from PSK the same day. They only.ask for a proof of your present address. However, no verification was done...
> 
> I hope it helps..


Thanks heaps mate,
So as per you I don't have to go to Shimla where my passport was issued and I can get the pcc here in delhi?
Also do we need any appointment or can just walk in? Do I need to fill only one for or another one as well I.e. Personal particulars form?


Please suggest.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Riya12

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Thanks heaps mate,
> So as per you I don't have to go to Shimla where my passport was issued and I can get the pcc here in delhi?
> Also do we need any appointment or can just walk in? Do I need to fill only one for or another one as well I.e. Personal particulars form?
> 
> Please suggest.
> Thanks in advance


You need to fill up a form available on passportindia website. On the fist page itself you wll find the link... Documents that are required wth the form.are also mentioned on tje site

After fillig and submitting the form online, go to create appointment tab. Most probabaly, the site would show that you can walk in without appoinyment (it happnd wih me). 

Then you may go directly to psk wih docs. After a process involvig muliple checks, u wil get PCC.

I hope the permanent add on ur paasport is still the same even now...


----------



## clarke

Hi Guys!

I did my medicals on 23rd of March 2013, and last week my CO said that he didn't receive the medical documents from evisa. I called to the hospital and asked about it. They said they had uploaded the documents on 30th of March 2013. Then I replied to CO and explained the situation, and the CO said that he would finalize my application when the documents receive to their database. 

I know these are the couple of days which test my patience, and I wonder that why they wait such long with this new system. According to CO, sometimes, they could not access the online system and they request us to send the documents by emails. 

My Last contacted day from CO was 3rd of April, and the message was "Your application will be finalised as soon as the health assessments have been uploaded onto our database."

Please tell me what would I do now ?


----------



## abhinavsingh108

Riya12 said:


> You need to fill up a form available on passportindia website. On the fist page itself you wll find the link... Documents that are required wth the form.are also mentioned on tje site
> 
> After fillig and submitting the form online, go to create appointment tab. Most probabaly, the site would show that you can walk in without appoinyment (it happnd wih me).
> 
> Then you may go directly to psk wih docs. After a process involvig muliple checks, u wil get PCC.
> 
> I hope the permanent add on ur paasport is still the same even now...


Thanks Riya,
Yeah the address on my passport is that of Shimla only.
Will try filling the online form and get in touch with you if I face any challenges.

Thanks a lot for your advices.


----------



## rashed-rahman

My file was assigned to a case officer today.. :boxing: 

He only asked for form 80 (even though I have already uploaded it with my application). Status for all other files changed to "Received" 

timeline..

Invitation - 4 Feb 2013
Applied - 8 Feb 2013
Acknowledgement - 13 Feb 2013
CO - 8 April 2013

CO Details:

GSM Adelaide - Team 02 - TS


with me luck.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Riya12

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Thanks Riya,
> Yeah the address on my passport is that of Shimla only.
> Will try filling the online form and get in touch with you if I face any challenges.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your advices.


Passport.india.gov is the website

All the best !!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

clarke said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I did my medicals on 23rd of March 2013, and last week my CO said that he didn't receive the medical documents from evisa. I called to the hospital and asked about it. They said they had uploaded the documents on 30th of March 2013. Then I replied to CO and explained the situation, and the CO said that he would finalize my application when the documents receive to their database.
> 
> I know these are the couple of days which test my patience, and I wonder that why they wait such long with this new system. According to CO, sometimes, they could not access the online system and they request us to send the documents by emails.
> 
> My Last contacted day from CO was 3rd of April, and the message was "Your application will be finalised as soon as the health assessments have been uploaded onto our database."
> 
> Please tell me what would I do now ?


Looks like you ll be receiving the golden email soon.. Keep your fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:. Good luck!


----------



## mirza_755

imstaying said:


> OMG!!!!! WOOOAOAOAAOAAH! I got my GOLDEN MAIL! can't believe i'm crying right now ahahaha! A story that started 7 years ago has finally come to an end...... Thank you GOD!!!
> 
> 
> ...and now for a new beginning!!!
> 
> 
> arty:eace::drum::bounce:ray:


Congrats


----------



## mirza_755

LaFleur said:


> :clap2: Wooooohooooooo!!!lane:
> We got the mail!!!!! Thanks to all the amazing folks out here on expatforum for guiding us through the process and gave us the confidence to do this on our own.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting!! :fingerscrossed:


Congrats


----------



## akmirror

Congrats to the visa grantees...


----------



## rolling-in-it

Does anybody get grant today? It seems to be a quiet day.


----------



## mamunmaziz

rashed-rahman said:


> My file was assigned to a case officer today.. :boxing:
> 
> He only asked for form 80 (even though I have already uploaded it with my application). Status for all other files changed to "Received"
> 
> timeline..
> 
> Invitation - 4 Feb 2013
> Applied - 8 Feb 2013
> Acknowledgement - 13 Feb 2013
> CO - 8 April 2013
> 
> CO Details:
> 
> GSM Adelaide - Team 02 - TS
> 
> 
> with me luck.. :fingerscrossed:


congrats bro


----------



## mamunmaziz

LaFleur said:


> :clap2: Wooooohooooooo!!!lane:
> We got the mail!!!!! Thanks to all the amazing folks out here on expatforum for guiding us through the process and gave us the confidence to do this on our own.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting!! :fingerscrossed:


congrats


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

I lodged Visa on 5th April and yet to receive the acknowledgement.

Since yesterday evening I am trying to upload the documents but without success. As soon as I click 'Upload' button, the path in the 'Filename' field getting disappeared, due to which I'm not able to upload any document.

I believe, the indication of document getting successfully uploaded is, it appears under 'Attachments provided' section. Am I right?

Anybody tried uploading any document since yesterday evening? OR anbody faced similar issue ever?

Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## sach_1213

raghalan said:


> Congrats to all who received your Grant.
> 
> Good Luck.


No one recieved grant yet


----------



## sach_1213

imstaying said:


> OMG!!!!! WOOOAOAOAAOAAH! I got my GOLDEN MAIL! can't believe i'm crying right now ahahaha! A story that started 7 years ago has finally come to an end...... Thank you GOD!!!
> 
> 
> ...and now for a new beginning!!!
> 
> 
> arty:eace::drum::bounce:ray:


Congrats buddy


----------



## sach_1213

LaFleur said:


> :clap2: Wooooohooooooo!!!lane:
> We got the mail!!!!! Thanks to all the amazing folks out here on expatforum for guiding us through the process and gave us the confidence to do this on our own.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting!! :fingerscrossed:


Congrats


----------



## zakisaleem18

LaFleur said:


> :clap2: Wooooohooooooo!!!lane:
> We got the mail!!!!! Thanks to all the amazing folks out here on expatforum for guiding us through the process and gave us the confidence to do this on our own.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting!! :fingerscrossed:


Congrats... Amazing news... was about to respond to you saying if the status changed to BF in most of your documents it might be dat u might be receiving ur grant soon... and there it was.... Mine is still under review with MOC... so will have to wait.... Have a blast....


Regards,

Zaki


----------



## CookehMonsta

imstaying said:


> it's not exactly mandatory, but the chances that your CO will asked you for one is rather high. Might as well do the head scratching now.


How important is it to enter even the most minor stuff like a place you flatshared for a few months, or some temp job back in 1996? Not everyone is born and raised in the same little cattle town in rural NSW. I've been travelling alone and with my parents since I can remember, some stuff I honestly don't recall!


----------



## raghalan

Can anyone please help me with the contact number of DIAC to check the status of 190 visa application ? 

I tried below number from General Skilled Migration Processing Centres
Telephone
+61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)

But its not ringing. 

Good Luck.


----------



## tenten

Congratulations to imstaying and LaFleur on their grants. Enjoy guys!


----------



## Immiseek

LaFleur said:


> :clap2: Wooooohooooooo!!!lane:
> We got the mail!!!!! Thanks to all the amazing folks out here on expatforum for guiding us through the process and gave us the confidence to do this on our own.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting!! :fingerscrossed:


Congrats on your grant and all the best for future moves


----------



## Nazir

Hi everyone, 

Need your exert opinion regarding my CO's query on Friday. 

He has asked me to give my parents, siblings, few information regarding my education which is already available in form 80. He has also asked me to submit birth and marriage certificates which are already submitted to him by my Agent. Couldn't understand why he is asking again? Any idea?

My wife has done her IELTS recently with 7.5 score. Would DIAC still be asking for the university letter that her medium of studies were English or this would suffice?

We are expecting our second child in july this year, should we inform our CO now or later?

Your help is really appreciated.

Regards

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations to LaFleur and imstaying!


----------



## mirza_755

rashed-rahman said:


> My file was assigned to a case officer today.. :boxing:
> 
> He only asked for form 80 (even though I have already uploaded it with my application). Status for all other files changed to "Received"
> 
> timeline..
> 
> Invitation - 4 Feb 2013
> Applied - 8 Feb 2013
> Acknowledgement - 13 Feb 2013
> CO - 8 April 2013
> 
> CO Details:
> 
> GSM Adelaide - Team 02 - TS
> 
> 
> with me luck.. :fingerscrossed:



Hi Rashed

Congrats for assigning CO.


----------



## tani

*Yipeeee*

My husband asked me any more news of grant on expat forum after the two from the morning..... I said no...He said "OK the next grant is going to be ours today"...

And It was unbelievable my ipad beeped and I got the golden mail...

Finally Got the grant... In the cloud nine now..

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## rkumar1

imstaying said:


> OMG!!!!! WOOOAOAOAAOAAH! I got my GOLDEN MAIL! can't believe i'm crying right now ahahaha! A story that started 7 years ago has finally come to an end...... Thank you GOD!!!
> 
> 
> ...and now for a new beginning!!!
> 
> 
> arty:eace::drum::bounce:ray:



Many congrates i am staying on your grant...and best of luck for future....cheers.:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## joluwarrior

tenten said:


> In a few hours another 5 day roller coaster ride begins. The powers of expectation take you high up the crest each morning and the realisation that the Australian working day has ended - with no gsm email in your inbox takes you back to ground zero in such a rush. And that cycle repeats itself another 4 straight days.
> 
> I am hoping I get off the roller coaster tomorrow. Its been a crazy month belted in this seat.


The sine wave


----------



## superm

tani said:


> My husband asked me any more news of grant on expat forum after the two from the morning..... I said no...He said "OK the grant is going to be ours today"...
> 
> And It was unbelievable my ipad beeped and I got the golden mail...
> 
> Finally Got the grant... In the cloud nine now..
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2:


Hey Tani and LaFleur and imstaying!
Congratts!!!
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## joluwarrior

imstaying said:


> OMG!!!!! WOOOAOAOAAOAAH! I got my GOLDEN MAIL! can't believe i'm crying right now ahahaha! A story that started 7 years ago has finally come to an end...... Thank you GOD!!!
> 
> 
> ...and now for a new beginning!!!
> 
> 
> arty:eace::drum::bounce:ray:


Binabati kita aking kaibigan!! :clap2:
Karapat-dapat kang isang ****k : D


----------



## joluwarrior

LaFleur said:


> :clap2: Wooooohooooooo!!!lane:
> We got the mail!!!!! Thanks to all the amazing folks out here on expatforum for guiding us through the process and gave us the confidence to do this on our own.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting!! :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations :clap2:
All the best for the move


----------



## Jaik2012

Hello Mates,

Finally CO was allotted to me from team 34. Done with medicals and will be applying for PCC day after tomorrow. Someone in the forum was telling that team 34 is quite fast in approving grants. So, hoping for the best


----------



## Kum73

Dear all, 

I have just been granted PR. 

On Friday my CO asked for evidence of English language for my wife. I told him , I had submitted her UK degree certificates with my application and I don't have anything else . He must have have accepted my explanation as the grant email arrived this morning.


----------



## joluwarrior

CookehMonsta said:


> How important is it to enter even the most minor stuff like a place you flatshared for a few months, or some temp job back in 1996? Not everyone is born and raised in the same little cattle town in rural NSW. I've been travelling alone and with my parents since I can remember, some stuff I honestly don't recall!


Just try to get all the places lived in last 10 years. Can be a daunting task, but Form 80 is a sure call for you.


----------



## joluwarrior

Kum73 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just been granted PR.
> 
> On Friday my CO asked for evidence of English language for my wife. I told him , I had submitted her UK degree certificates with my application and I don't have anything else . He must have have accepted my explanation as the grant email arrived this morning.


Congratulations !! :clap2:
So post your last query, teh case progressed smoothly. Enjot the moment


----------



## msrama

Hello Everyone,

I have applied for 189 visa and uploaded almost all documents online eVisa page.

When I logged in today, it shows "Requested" status for few documents dated 06-04-2013.

Does that mean, someone (CO) has requested for those documents or it may be just the website defect.??

Can anyone clarify on this.


----------



## joluwarrior

rajesh.149 said:


> How can one know looking at the eVisa page, if the CO has been allocated .. since my application is being taken care by an agent .. the email communication goes to the agent .. and hence do not know if the CO is allcated. Although in the eVisa page .. there are a few documents which shows up the progress as Received .. does this mean a CO is already looking into my application ?


You're right. Correspondence will happen with the CO. If status you see is "Received", likely that a CO is allocated. However, sometimes it can change variably, as reported here, due to system issues.

If it's really too long since you lodged application, you can get in touch with DIAC over phone to know the status or ask your agent ot call them. Or, you can also come to know about CO, if more docs are requested.

If grant is recd. straightaway, well who cares about CO then. Just enjoy !!


----------



## rkumar1

msrama said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa and uploaded almost all documents online eVisa page.
> 
> When I logged in today, it shows "Requested" status for few documents dated 06-04-2013.
> 
> Does that mean, someone (CO) has requested for those documents or it may be just the website defect.??
> 
> Can anyone clarify on this.


This is normal and not a site defect...generally someone reviewing ur docs in backend will let u know with all docs which is required once co is assigned to u...hope it will help


----------



## joluwarrior

joluwarrior said:


> You're right. Correspondence will happen with the CO. If status you see is "Received", likely that a CO is allocated. However, sometimes it can change variably, as reported here, due to system issues.
> 
> If it's really too long since you lodged application, you can get in touch with DIAC over phone to know the status or ask your agent ot call them. Or, you can also come to know about CO, if more docs are requested.
> 
> If grant is recd. straightaway, well who cares about CO then. Just enjoy !!


*Typo Correction*

"Correspondence will happen with agent."


----------



## joluwarrior

tani said:


> My husband asked me any more news of grant on expat forum after the two from the morning..... I said no...He said "OK the next grant is going to be ours today"...
> 
> And It was unbelievable my ipad beeped and I got the golden mail...
> 
> Finally Got the grant... In the cloud nine now..
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations !! :clap2:
Have a blast


----------



## mandanapu

Jaik2012 said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> Finally CO was allotted to me from team 34. Done with medicals and will be applying for PCC day after tomorrow. Someone in the forum was telling that team 34 is quite fast in approving grants. So, hoping for the best


Hi jaik,

When did u lodge ur visa application?

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: Waiting |Grant: Waiting


----------



## lightningmcqueen

joluwarrior said:


> Binabati kita aking kaibigan!! :clap2:
> Karapat-dapat kang isang ****k : D


hahaha.. You made me laugh with that 2nd statement Jolu.  You translated that with "You deserve a blast", right?


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations Tani and Kum73... The COs have been busy  Good for us. 

I am currently chewing on everyone's brains in my family. The next 2-3 months are going to be hell for them with me jumping everytime my smartphone beeps. hehehehe.


----------



## sach_1213

Kum73 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just been granted PR.
> 
> On Friday my CO asked for evidence of English language for my wife. I told him , I had submitted her UK degree certificates with my application and I don't have anything else . He must have have accepted my explanation as the grant email arrived this morning.


Congrats


----------



## jayprabu

Jaik2012 said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> Finally CO was allotted to me from team 34. Done with medicals and will be applying for PCC day after tomorrow. Someone in the forum was telling that team 34 is quite fast in approving grants. So, hoping for the best


good to hear 

Wish you speedy grant


----------



## msrama

Thanks for your reply rkumar.

One more question on medicals.

I just gave a call to the clinic where I have done my medicals and they said, they *haven't* send the result copy to immigration and I have to send those to immigration instead.

How do I send the results to immigration??? Which address do I post the results.

Or simply I can give them to my agent to be sent to immigration?





rkumar1 said:


> This is normal and not a site defect...generally someone reviewing ur docs in backend will let u know with all docs which is required once co is
> assigned to u...hope it will help


----------



## haryk

imstaying said:


> OMG!!!!! WOOOAOAOAAOAAH! I got my GOLDEN MAIL! can't believe i'm crying right now ahahaha! A story that started 7 years ago has finally come to an end...... Thank you GOD!!!
> 
> 
> ...and now for a new beginning!!!
> 
> 
> arty:eace::drum::bounce:ray:


Congratulations  enjoy and party..


----------



## vovon

guys any suggestions on how to prove the duration of stay in a particular country. What documents can be submitted to prove it.
thanks


----------



## vishsang

vovon said:


> guys any suggestions on how to prove the duration of stay in a particular country. What documents can be submitted to prove it.
> thanks


If I were you...

1) Entry-Exit stamps on the passport (most effective IMO)
2) Some document showing your status in that country - student/tourist/work visa or PR card
3) Flight reservations, hotel bookings, apartment rental lease, telephone/cellphone contracts, utility bills etc


----------



## mamunmaziz

Kum73 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just been granted PR.
> 
> On Friday my CO asked for evidence of English language for my wife. I told him , I had submitted her UK degree certificates with my application and I don't have anything else . He must have have accepted my explanation as the grant email arrived this morning.


congrats buddy


----------



## AUS2013

Kum73 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just been granted PR.
> 
> On Friday my CO asked for evidence of English language for my wife. I told him , I had submitted her UK degree certificates with my application and I don't have anything else . He must have have accepted my explanation as the grant email arrived this morning.


Congrats!!! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## msrama

Yeahhh... Just came to know CO is assigned.

Team 33. Brisbane

Anyone from same team??


----------



## raghalan

Jaik2012 said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> Finally CO was allotted to me from team 34. Done with medicals and will be applying for PCC day after tomorrow. Someone in the forum was telling that team 34 is quite fast in approving grants. So, hoping for the best


Congrats Mate


----------



## rajesh.149

msrama said:


> Yeahhh... Just came to know CO is assigned.
> 
> Team 33. Brisbane
> 
> Anyone from same team??




Your timelines ??


----------



## rajesh.149

joluwarrior said:


> You're right. Correspondence will happen with the CO. If status you see is "Received", likely that a CO is allocated. However, sometimes it can change variably, as reported here, due to system issues.
> 
> If it's really too long since you lodged application, you can get in touch with DIAC over phone to know the status or ask your agent ot call them. Or, you can also come to know about CO, if more docs are requested.
> 
> If grant is recd. straightaway, well who cares about CO then. Just enjoy !!


Thanks Jolu ..


----------



## msrama

rajesh.149 said:


> Your timelines ??



Invitation Received : 4th March 2013
Lodged : 4th March 2013
Communication Email from CO : 6th April 2013


----------



## imstaying

Thank everyone! This forum has been a major source of comfort during the at times endless wait.. I wish you all the best in your future endeavors! 

Congrats as well to everyone who got their grants and the best of luck to those who are still waiting, it'll will come! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## brahmgupta

*To All the people who got Grant*

I am clicking link 'View grant letter' in my eVISA page.. A pop up opens up and it shows nothing..
I am trying it from last few days and on all the browsers..
I tried under my name and under my dependents name also.. but not working..

Is anyone facing same issue ?


----------



## danpid

my hearty congrats to families who have got their grants recently. 

I still check this forum specially for those who have been assigned to Team 34 because I really understand how you feel awating your grants and I hope you will get your grants in a matter of days! 

How many active members of this forum have been assigned to Team 34 so far? I know vinnie has the same CO as I had. so vinnie88, hang in there buddy, she's pretty linear and you're gonna be okay!


----------



## superm

joluwarrior said:


> Binabati kita aking kaibigan!! :clap2:
> Karapat-dapat kang isang ****k : D


What language?


----------



## anandlitesh

tani said:


> My husband asked me any more news of grant on expat forum after the two from the morning..... I said no...He said "OK the next grant is going to be ours today"...
> 
> And It was unbelievable my ipad beeped and I got the golden mail...
> 
> Finally Got the grant... In the cloud nine now..
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2:



Congrates Tani.....

Have a blast and enjoy ur grant....


----------



## tani

anandlitesh said:


> Congrates Tani.....
> 
> Have a blast and enjoy ur grant....


Thanks and all the best to you too...


----------



## jogiyogi

LaFleur said:


> :clap2: Wooooohooooooo!!!lane:
> We got the mail!!!!! Thanks to all the amazing folks out here on expatforum for guiding us through the process and gave us the confidence to do this on our own.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting!! :fingerscrossed:


Congratulation mate :hug::israel:. Glad to know about you. Wish you good luck for your journey ahead.


----------



## Abrar

Still same status... Not able to upload...

Anybody tried/trying to upload any document since yesterday evening?

Regards,
Abrar.



Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged Visa on 5th April and yet to receive the acknowledgement.
> 
> Since yesterday evening I am trying to upload the documents but without success. As soon as I click 'Upload' button, the path in the 'Filename' field getting disappeared, due to which I'm not able to upload any document.
> 
> I believe, the indication of document getting successfully uploaded is, it appears under 'Attachments provided' section. Am I right?
> 
> Anybody tried uploading any document since yesterday evening? OR anbody faced similar issue ever?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


----------



## jogiyogi

Abrar said:


> I lodged application on 5th April and haven't received acknowledgement yet.
> 
> In e-visa page, it is not showing any thing as 'Required'/'Recommended' etc... Rather, it is showing 'No next steps available'.
> 
> Still, today I tried to upload the document but it is failing. As soon as I am clicking upload button, the path of the document is disappearing from the dialog box.
> 
> Is it like we can upload a document only after receiving acknowledgement. If no, then what might be the problem?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hi Abarar, could you please let me know if you have SINGLE name, means if you don't have a LAST name. Why I am asking is, I faced that issue, due to single name the system was not accepting my details and profile got corrupt.


----------



## sukhnav

tani said:


> My husband asked me any more news of grant on expat forum after the two from the morning..... I said no...He said "OK the next grant is going to be ours today"...
> 
> And It was unbelievable my ipad beeped and I got the golden mail...
> 
> Finally Got the grant... In the cloud nine now..
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats.... What a co-incidence.... Nice to hear grant news of yours guys..... 

we are still in a que......

Regards,


----------



## kpriya

Hi All,

I have applied Visa (190) on Feb 22 and CO is yet to be assigned. Today I called DIAC and the representative also told me that CO was not yet assigned and then I asked him it has been more than 5 weeks after the lodgement and why CO is not assigned. He told me that GSM Adelaide team is a bit behind the schedule and CO will we assigned soon.

Does any one have similar problem ?


----------



## sukhnav

Kum73 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just been granted PR.
> 
> On Friday my CO asked for evidence of English language for my wife. I told him , I had submitted her UK degree certificates with my application and I don't have anything else . He must have have accepted my explanation as the grant email arrived this morning.


Hey, Congrats on your grant.... Wish u all the best....

Regards,


----------



## tani

sukhnav said:


> Congrats.... What a co-incidence.... Nice to hear grant news of yours guys.....
> 
> we are still in a que......
> 
> Regards,


Thanks .. I wish you too get grant as soon as possible ... Dont worry your day is also not far...


----------



## praveen_1900

msrama said:


> Invitation Received : 4th March 2013
> Lodged : 4th March 2013
> Communication Email from CO : 6th April 2013


HI thats an awesome timeline..
can we know if its subclass visa 189 or 190...??


----------



## Abrar

Hi Buddy,

I have both 'Family Name' and 'Given Name' and provided the same in the application.

How you identified that your profile got currupted. I mean what issue you faced?

Regards,
Abrar.



jogiyogi said:


> Hi Abarar, could you please let me know if you have SINGLE name, means if you don't have a LAST name. Why I am asking is, I faced that issue, due to single name the system was not accepting my details and profile got corrupt.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Jaik2012 said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> Finally CO was allotted to me from team 34. Done with medicals and will be applying for PCC day after tomorrow. Someone in the forum was telling that team 34 is quite fast in approving grants. So, hoping for the best


Thats good news!


----------



## jogiyogi

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats buddy


Your hard-work and patience has been rewarded. Congrats


----------



## MrIndia

Any One got the CO from Brisbane 33 with initials as DC. Please share the experiences.


----------



## jogiyogi

I was not able to get through in my application at all. I contact DIAC team and they informed that my profile has been corrupted due to single name issue. then they recovered it and I entered my single name in both feild.
You must be facing some technical issue. just send them an email that you have this issue.


----------



## raghalan

kpriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied Visa (190) on Feb 22 and CO is yet to be assigned. Today I called DIAC and the representative also told me that CO was not yet assigned and then I asked him it has been more than 5 weeks after the lodgement and why CO is not assigned. He told me that GSM Adelaide team is a bit behind the schedule and CO will we assigned soon.
> 
> Does any one have similar problem ?


Kpriya, could you plz share DIAC contact number which you called? Even I need to call them reg my CO assignment.


----------



## jogiyogi

imstaying said:


> OMG!!!!! WOOOAOAOAAOAAH! I got my GOLDEN MAIL! can't believe i'm crying right now ahahaha! A story that started 7 years ago has finally come to an end...... Thank you GOD!!!
> 
> 
> ...and now for a new beginning!!!
> 
> 
> arty:eace::drum::bounce:ray:


YOU deserved it. Wish you a good luck ahead.


----------



## Abrar

OK. How did you contact them? What is their email id?

Regards,
Abrar.



jogiyogi said:


> I was not able to get through in my application at all. I contact DIAC team and they informed that my profile has been corrupted due to single name issue. then they recovered it and I entered my single name in both feild.
> You must be facing some technical issue. just send them an email that you have this issue.


----------



## vovon

vishsang said:


> If I were you...
> 
> 1) Entry-Exit stamps on the passport (most effective IMO)
> 2) Some document showing your status in that country - student/tourist/work visa or PR card
> 3) Flight reservations, hotel bookings, apartment rental lease, telephone/cellphone contracts, utility bills etc


thanks a lot vishsang!


----------



## bots123

Another day gone-by, Yet still no luck for me:---(


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

kpriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied Visa (190) on Feb 22 and CO is yet to be assigned. Today I called DIAC and the representative also told me that CO was not yet assigned and then I asked him it has been more than 5 weeks after the lodgement and why CO is not assigned. He told me that GSM Adelaide team is a bit behind the schedule and CO will we assigned soon.
> 
> Does any one have similar problem ?


Thats wierd because Jaik2012 posted just now that he got CO assigned today. As per his signature he had applied on 7 March. Maybe you wanna call them again and double check.


----------



## vovon

Guys any idea whether the COs email only in the morning sessions, all mails I received from them are in the morning. Not even one email is from their afternoon session.


----------



## kpriya

raghalan said:


> Kpriya, could you plz share DIAC contact number which you called? Even I need to call them reg my CO assignment.


+61 131 881

You can find the division which is going to process the application from your acknowledgement letter received from DIAC.


----------



## danpid

My CO only emailed me twice on fridays and only a after 5 pm brisbane time.


----------



## jogiyogi

Log a complain on the following link. Explain the fact, they gonna contact you on your email.

Support Centre » SkillSelect Support

[email protected]


----------



## kpriya

pearljam said:


> Thats wierd because Jaik2012 posted just now that he got CO assigned today. As per his signature he had applied on 7 March. Maybe you wanna call them again and double check.


Is the CO from Adelaide team ...?


----------



## raghalan

kpriya said:


> +61 131 881
> 
> You can find the division which is going to process the application from your acknowledgement letter received from DIAC.


Thanks much kpriya.


----------



## bots123

Any grants from team 6 Adelaide??? Am I ever gonna get one??


----------



## Abrar

Thanks Buddy...



jogiyogi said:


> Log a complain on the following link. Explain the fact, they gonna contact you on your email.
> 
> Support Centre » SkillSelect Support
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## oorvee

pearljam said:


> Thats wierd because Jaik2012 posted just now that he got CO assigned today. As per his signature he had applied on 7 March. Maybe you wanna call them again and double check.


Hey you can also send at mail at [email protected].

Best of luck


----------



## mirza_755

danpid said:


> my hearty congrats to families who have got their grants recently.
> 
> I still check this forum specially for those who have been assigned to Team 34 because I really understand how you feel awating your grants and I hope you will get your grants in a matter of days!
> 
> How many active members of this forum have been assigned to Team 34 so far? I know vinnie has the same CO as I had. so vinnie88, hang in there buddy, she's pretty linear and you're gonna be okay!


Me too, Here have few update #

mirza_755 & volatile vortex ; CO B D - Team 34

tenten & Abdulazeem; CO AA - Team 34


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

kpriya said:


> Is the CO from Adelaide team ...?


No. He posted - "Finally CO was allotted to me from team 34." Think that's Brisbane team.


----------



## burge

mirza_755 said:


> Me too, Here have few update #
> 
> mirza_755 & volatile vortex ; CO B D - Team 34
> 
> tenten & Abdulazeem; CO AA - Team 34


you can add mine too. Team 34


----------



## pretty11

imstaying said:


> Thank everyone! This forum has been a major source of comfort during the at times endless wait.. I wish you all the best in your future endeavors!
> 
> Congrats as well to everyone who got their grants and the best of luck to those who are still waiting, it'll will come! :clap2::clap2::clap2:



congrats mate!!
i also have filipino friends from Perth who applied and received their golden mail.
its time to party!!


----------



## MrIndia

Does anyone have experience of procesisng the case by Brisbane team 33 ?


----------



## lohit81

Hello,

I've lodged visa (189) on 8th march, 2013 and uploaded all necessary docs (work exp, education, IELTS, PCC). I am also done with my health check-up but the link on eVisa website still shows as "Recommended". Does that mean that hospital has not yet uploaded the reports or is there any reason. 

Last Friday when I login to check my status, all the uploaded files status changed to "Received"...could you please suggest me what does it mean? I am speculating that my CO has arrived? If so, then how long it would take in verfication process?

Please guide.

Thanks in advance !!
-Lohit


----------



## akmirror

Congratulations to all the recent visa grantees. It is awesome to see your emotions. It is a really enduring journey to getting the VISA GRANT. Fantastic! Its worth all the wait...........

Cheers


----------



## mirza_755

burge said:


> you can add mine too. Team 34


Your Co name please !!!


----------



## pretty11

imstaying said:


> OMG!!!!! WOOOAOAOAAOAAH! I got my GOLDEN MAIL! can't believe i'm crying right now ahahaha! A story that started 7 years ago has finally come to an end...... Thank you GOD!!!
> 
> 
> ...and now for a new beginning!!!
> 
> 
> arty:eace::drum::bounce:ray:



congratulations!! 
finally, the long wait is now over for you mate..
i know exactly what u feel now 
ur in tears and at the same time ur laughing ...
as insane as i was few weeks ago 
rock n roll buddy!
:clap2::clap2:


----------



## kpriya

pearljam said:


> No. He posted - "Finally CO was allotted to me from team 34." Think that's Brisbane team.


Yes, I also noticed it. I have seen many people who applied after Feb 22 and belongs to 190 subclass got the Grant . I believe all those cases got the grant from Brisbane team.


----------



## vinnie88

mirza_755 said:


> Me too, Here have few update #
> 
> mirza_755 & volatile vortex ; CO B D - Team 34
> 
> tenten & Abdulazeem; CO AA - Team 34



Has anyone of these applicants been informed of external security checks or anything like that? Any status updates from your CO's? Any generic emails? 

Im just trying to figure out why Early Dec or Jan applicants from Team34 havent got grants yet. 

cheers


----------



## MrIndia

Why my grant is not coming ?I am getting tensed .My case details are :

Lodged : Feb 19th 
Medicals : Marhc 2nd 
CO allocated : March 13th
PCC : April 2nd 
Grant : Waiting ..

What to do ...

rgds
PK


----------



## vishsang

lohit81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've lodged visa (189) on 8th march, 2013 and uploaded all necessary docs (work exp, education, IELTS, PCC). I am also done with my health check-up but the link on eVisa website still shows as "Recommended". Does that mean that hospital has not yet uploaded the reports or is there any reason.
> 
> Last Friday when I login to check my status, all the uploaded files status changed to "Received"...could you please suggest me what does it mean? I am speculating that my CO has arrived? If so, then how long it would take in verfication process?
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks in advance !!
> -Lohit


I am not so sure... 

I submitted my application on Mar 23rd and most of my documents on Mar 26 & Apr 1. The doc statuses turned to received in just a couple of days after that. It might not mean that a CO was assigned. Might just be someone else (assistant / operations person) making sure the file was uploaded properly? Just my guess! :ranger:


----------



## vovon

TechGurl said:


> I need some advice regarding Australian Immigration documents please.
> My Skills Assessment as Electronics Engineer has been cleared Alhamdulillah, where I showed my experience of only 1 company (of 12 years). Now please advise about documents to provide for proof to DIAC before application lodging.
> 
> Esp., please advise about Bank Statement.
> 
> I have total experience of 12 years with 5 different companies. But I talked to my previous employer and they agreed to show my 12-year experience from them only. Means, no need to collect documentation from 3 companies. I can show I worked only in 1 company all 12 years! (Although now I have left it).
> 1-	So please let me know, is it ok to show experience of 12 years of only 1 company
> 2-	Also, this company will provide 12 years experience letter and pay slips, but of course I don’t have bank statements showing my salary in 1 bank in all these 12 years. So, will DIAC demand bank statement too? Or , pay slips and Experience letter shall be enough?
> 
> As Skills assessment has been done where I showed only 1 company in 12 years, so now I cannot obviously change my documentation to 3 companies.
> 
> Please advise about Bank statement Requirement.


I strongly feel you shouldn't have lied in your assessment documents. it can lead to rejection of application or worse. They may ask for bank statement, payslips


----------



## joluwarrior

TechGurl said:


> I need some advice regarding Australian Immigration documents please.
> My Skills Assessment as Electronics Engineer has been cleared Alhamdulillah, where I showed my experience of only 1 company (of 12 years). Now please advise about documents to provide for proof to DIAC before application lodging.
> 
> Esp., please advise about Bank Statement.
> 
> I have total experience of 12 years with 5 different companies. But I talked to my previous employer and they agreed to show my 12-year experience from them only. Means, no need to collect documentation from 3 companies. I can show I worked only in 1 company all 12 years! (Although now I have left it).
> 1-	So please let me know, is it ok to show experience of 12 years of only 1 company
> 2-	Also, this company will provide 12 years experience letter and pay slips, but of course I don’t have bank statements showing my salary in 1 bank in all these 12 years. So, will DIAC demand bank statement too? Or , pay slips and Experience letter shall be enough?
> 
> As Skills assessment has been done where I showed only 1 company in 12 years, so now I cannot obviously change my documentation to 3 companies.
> 
> Please advise about Bank statement Requirement.


DIAC does need bank statements and tax return statements, unless you are able to convince them that for 12 years, you had been receiving cash payment.

Having said that, it's a tight rope you're walking on with evidence from only 1 company when you have worked in 5. Already applications from Pakistan take some time to get finalized.
Hope everything progresses smoothly for you.


----------



## AtifALi27

vinnie88 said:


> Has anyone of these applicants been informed of external security checks or anything like that? Any status updates from your CO's? Any generic emails?
> 
> Im just trying to figure out why Early Dec or Jan applicants from Team34 havent got grants yet.
> 
> cheers


Asked for FOrm80 docs.I have submitted them.Waiting for a response!


App Lodg 17 JAnCO 20 Mar( Team 34 ) Grant ?


----------



## vishsang

TechGurl said:


> I need some advice regarding Australian Immigration documents please.
> My Skills Assessment as Electronics Engineer has been cleared Alhamdulillah, where I showed my experience of only 1 company (of 12 years). Now please advise about documents to provide for proof to DIAC before application lodging.
> 
> Esp., please advise about Bank Statement.
> 
> I have total experience of 12 years with 5 different companies. But I talked to my previous employer and they agreed to show my 12-year experience from them only. Means, no need to collect documentation from 3 companies. I can show I worked only in 1 company all 12 years! (Although now I have left it).
> 1-	So please let me know, is it ok to show experience of 12 years of only 1 company
> 2-	Also, this company will provide 12 years experience letter and pay slips, but of course I don’t have bank statements showing my salary in 1 bank in all these 12 years. So, will DIAC demand bank statement too? Or , pay slips and Experience letter shall be enough?
> 
> As Skills assessment has been done where I showed only 1 company in 12 years, so now I cannot obviously change my documentation to 3 companies.
> 
> Please advise about Bank statement Requirement.


It is ok to show experience of just 1 company were it genuine... but in this case if the DIAC find out they will consider this as fraud. I hope you are making an informed decision.

That said, you may provide

1) Employment letters
2) Payslips
3) Experience letters

Despite this the CO may ask you for bank statements. In which case you might need to provide a sampling of statements for the 12 years (maybe 1 every year or so).

Disclaimer: Should you choose to show your work experience as if it were from one company, I take no responsibility for the above.


----------



## oorvee

TechGurl said:


> I need some advice regarding Australian Immigration documents please.
> My Skills Assessment as Electronics Engineer has been cleared Alhamdulillah, where I showed my experience of only 1 company (of 12 years). Now please advise about documents to provide for proof to DIAC before application lodging.
> 
> Esp., please advise about Bank Statement.
> 
> I have total experience of 12 years with 5 different companies. But I talked to my previous employer and they agreed to show my 12-year experience from them only. Means, no need to collect documentation from 3 companies. I can show I worked only in 1 company all 12 years! (Although now I have left it).
> 1-	So please let me know, is it ok to show experience of 12 years of only 1 company
> 2-	Also, this company will provide 12 years experience letter and pay slips, but of course I don’t have bank statements showing my salary in 1 bank in all these 12 years. So, will DIAC demand bank statement too? Or , pay slips and Experience letter shall be enough?
> 
> As Skills assessment has been done where I showed only 1 company in 12 years, so now I cannot obviously change my documentation to 3 companies.
> 
> Please advise about Bank statement Requirement.



Hey tech gurl,
I have been working for same company since last 8 yrs.
I have given my appointment letter, promotion letter, also letter stating that I am working since 8 year.
You need not show salary slip. 
Hope this helps. All the best.


----------



## kpriya

MrIndia said:


> Why my grant is not coming ?I am getting tensed .My case details are :
> 
> Lodged : Feb 19th
> Medicals : Marhc 2nd
> CO allocated : March 13th
> PCC : April 2nd
> Grant : Waiting ..
> 
> What to do ...
> 
> rgds
> PK


Can you share you CO team details ..?


----------



## joluwarrior

TechGurl said:


> Thanks for the message. I understand that but as current situation is: I can submit my Bank Statements of 12 years, but they are of different banks. Will they ask me the reason of having 5, 6 different banks while working for the same company?


That's what makes you case dicey. You mentioned you would get pay slips fro 12 years from 1 company. Now --

Changing banks for receipt of salary is no crime, even if you do with the same employer.
But then, your payslips need to mention the amounts exactly what your bank statement does + your pay slips should mention the bank name and/or account number where salary is bein transferred.

Now that's what makes your case dicey. As per how you described your case, there is a lot of makeshift information than absolute actuals.
So even if you could build the proper connection of *Salary-->Pay slip->Bank*, an external check would destroy this puzzle completely.

And it's difficult to predict if external checks would occur. So nobody will be able to tell you if CO will definitely ask you for a reason.


----------



## MrIndia

Team 33 DC as Initials


----------



## MrIndia

Team from Brisbane


----------



## akmirror

TechGurl said:


> I need some advice regarding Australian Immigration documents please.
> My Skills Assessment as Electronics Engineer has been cleared Alhamdulillah, where I showed my experience of only 1 company (of 12 years). Now please advise about documents to provide for proof to DIAC before application lodging.
> 
> Esp., please advise about Bank Statement.
> 
> I have total experience of 12 years with 5 different companies. But I talked to my previous employer and they agreed to show my 12-year experience from them only. Means, no need to collect documentation from 3 companies. I can show I worked only in 1 company all 12 years! (Although now I have left it).
> 1-	So please let me know, is it ok to show experience of 12 years of only 1 company
> 2-	Also, this company will provide 12 years experience letter and pay slips, but of course I don’t have bank statements showing my salary in 1 bank in all these 12 years. So, will DIAC demand bank statement too? Or , pay slips and Experience letter shall be enough?
> 
> As Skills assessment has been done where I showed only 1 company in 12 years, so now I cannot obviously change my documentation to 3 companies.
> 
> Please advise about Bank statement Requirement.


Hi,

Sorry but I cannot believe why you made your 12 year experience from the same company just to go easy with the documentation. While you did receive the assessment from EA yet DIAC will check everything since I suppose you are going to claim points for 10 plus years of experience. The safest bet would have been to go through what you had. You will be walking on tight ropes, my friend as far as I see it. I do not mean to be rude but just saying what I felt. 

Cheers

P.S: I am an Electronics Engineer myself


----------



## vishsang

joluwarrior said:


> That's what makes you case dicey. You mentioned you would get pay slips fro 12 years from 1 company. Now --
> 
> Changing banks for receipt of salary is no crime, even if you do with the same employer.
> But then, your payslips need to mention the amounts exactly what your bank statement does + your pay slips should mention the bank name and/or account number where salary is bein transferred.
> 
> Now that's what makes your case dicey. As per how you described your case, there is a lot of makeshift information than absolute actuals.
> So even if you could build the proper connection of *Salary-->Pay slip->Bank*, an external check would destroy this puzzle completely.
> 
> And it's difficult to predict if external checks would occur. So nobody will be able to tell you if CO will definitely ask you for a reason.


Not to mention getting the "Debitor Name" on the bank statement to match with that on your payslip. I am not sure about banks in Pakistan, but in Canada my bank statement shows "XYZ Corp." as the debitor on the bank statement.


----------



## RBang

*What is acknowledgement letter?*

Hi All,

I have lodged my main application for 189 sub class last week. What is this acknowledgement that people are talking about in the forum? Do we get an email acknowledging the application? Will the status change after that?

At the moment, the skillselect page after logging in shows the status as "LODGED".

Please advise.


----------



## abbaslums

Dear All,

I need Guidance in Appling ACS Australia Skill Visa in 190 Category (General) , before processing I need help , all of you , I have Completed all Computers Requirements as per ACS Australia Skill Visa , I also passed my IELTS Exam only in 1 Section I got 6.5 Band & other are below than 6 Bands , Can you guide us , is there any problem I face due to this band , I am sure I got 75-80 points , due to band , may I face Problem. Please guide us also if our Application ACS approved & we got points 60+ , so what we have to do now for ACS Australia Skill Visa ??? please guide us , In Application of ACS , I did not find any section of IELTS Exam details required ??? please reply us asap.

Thanks.

Abbas


----------



## joluwarrior

vishsang said:


> Not to mention getting the "Debitor Name" on the bank statement to match with that on your payslip. I am not sure about banks in Pakistan, but in Canada my bank statement shows "XYZ Corp." as the debitor on the bank statement.


Notable point indeed !!


----------



## Kum73

A big thank you guys.

Though I was desperate to get VISA approval, I am not planning to move now. I think I will move after British summer, if we have one this year.


----------



## vishsang

RBang said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my main application for 189 sub class last week. What is this acknowledgement that people are talking about in the forum? Do we get an email acknowledging the application? Will the status change after that?
> 
> At the moment, the skillselect page after logging in shows the status as "LODGED".
> 
> Please advise.


Previously by lightningmcqueen on this thread - 

The acknowledgement email from DIAC is sent separately, and has your File Number, TRN, Name and the "IMMI Acknowlegement of Valid Applicatio​n Received" statement on its subject and contains 2 pdf attachments: The acknowledgement letter and Summary.


----------



## joluwarrior

TechGurl said:


> DIAC can perform a check with the employer. Im just concerned that how many chances are of demanding a Bank Statement by a CO? ANy idea?


It's not a question of chance. It's the question of justifying the entirety of your application.

So when it comes to providing evidence of skilled employment, a few kind of docs are imperative apart from the work ref. letter e.g. pay slips, bank statements and tax return statements.
These are clearly outlined by DIAC. So you won't really hear anybody here telling you to wait for CO's call to submit bank statements. Everybody is uploading them at the time of submitting application.

Supposing you didn't upload, it's likely by a margin of 99% that your CO would ask for it.

As I said earlier, it's likely that salary is paid in cash for an applicant. In that case, you would have to provide an alternative evidence which specifies and convinces CO that you have recevied salary all these years in cash.


----------



## findraj

TechGurl said:


> I need some advice regarding Australian Immigration documents please.
> My Skills Assessment as Electronics Engineer has been cleared Alhamdulillah, where I showed my experience of only 1 company (of 12 years). Now please advise about documents to provide for proof to DIAC before application lodging.
> 
> Esp., please advise about Bank Statement.
> 
> I have total experience of 12 years with 5 different companies. But I talked to my previous employer and they agreed to show my 12-year experience from them only. Means, no need to collect documentation from 3 companies. I can show I worked only in 1 company all 12 years! (Although now I have left it).
> 1-	So please let me know, is it ok to show experience of 12 years of only 1 company
> 2-	Also, this company will provide 12 years experience letter and pay slips, but of course I don’t have bank statements showing my salary in 1 bank in all these 12 years. So, will DIAC demand bank statement too? Or , pay slips and Experience letter shall be enough?
> 
> As Skills assessment has been done where I showed only 1 company in 12 years, so now I cannot obviously change my documentation to 3 companies.
> 
> Please advise about Bank statement Requirement.


There is a difference in "showing" experience and actually "having" experience. 

You have lied in your assessment. Dont expect DIAC not to ask you for proof. 

External checks = verifying most of the things, personally, multiple times...

If you have spare $3000 you can go ahead with the same.

Raj.


----------



## msrama

praveen_1900 said:


> HI thats an awesome timeline..
> can we know if its subclass visa 189 or 190...??



Praveen,

Thats for 189 visa.. What about you??


----------



## joluwarrior

TechGurl said:


> Thanks again! At least some relief to hear that I may say: salary was paid in cash due to company policy and all. So, for this matter, I may ask my company to give declaration that they have been paying me in cash all along? Please suggest some technique here too. I'm now really worried. Thanks again!


Habibi,
I am not giving you options. I told possibility of occurences.
Pls. don't burden your application with evidence that cannot be justified. Do understand the point here.

And for heaven's sake, there is no technique here. It's no poker game where you are trying your chances.


----------



## vishsang

TechGurl said:


> Thanks again! At least some relief to hear that I may say: salary was paid in cash due to company policy and all. So, for this matter, I may ask my company to give declaration that they have been paying me in cash all along? Please suggest some technique here too. I'm now really worried. Thanks again!


It's a very risky thing, you know. No one, I repeat, no one will easily believe that it is company policy to pay in cash.... for 12 years! 

Even if you get a letter from the company, if I were your CO.. I would be suspicious. Because what's to stop someone from dreaming up a company and giving themselves 20 years of relevant experience? (I am not saying that you did)

Do yourself a favour and get your documents in order and get another skill assessment.


----------



## praveen_1900

msrama said:


> Praveen,
> 
> Thats for 189 visa.. What about you??


R u serious??

already march 4th applicates getting CO ??? wohoo.... :clap2:

Did they contact you for any documents or anything?? how did you get to know??


I'm also a 189 visa applicant/..


----------



## tenten

TechGurl said:


> Thanks again! At least some relief to hear that I may say: salary was paid in cash due to company policy and all. So, for this matter, I may ask my company to give declaration that they have been paying me in cash all along? Please suggest some technique here too. I'm now really worried. Thanks again!


There is only one way to get rid of the worry - tell the truth. Do not submit false statements. Get assessments that accurately reflect your work experience. Why do you want to lie- are you hiding something.

Sorry to say this - but I do not condemn what you are planning to do. For as long as DIAC catches fraudsters like what you intent to do - they will always make the application stricter and more difficult for the hundreds of honest applicants. Do not create a bad name for your country and the whole bunch of us.

Sorry if I hurt your feelings - but cheating is just bad.


----------



## joluwarrior

Tenten,

I know your grant is pending. Is it due to referred medicals ?


----------



## msrama

praveen_1900 said:


> R u serious??
> 
> already march 4th applicates getting CO ??? wohoo.... :clap2:
> 
> Did they contact you for any documents or anything?? how did you get to know??
> 
> 
> I'm also a 189 visa applicant/..



Yeah, they contacted for documents on 6th April.

When did you lodged the application??


----------



## vishsang

TechGurl said:


> Its certainly not cheating, as I wanted to avoid the hassle of getting documents from all my 5 companies, in different cities of the country! But all work is definitely relevant. problem now is that the Skills assessment has been done! So how can I changte my statement now? U also try to understand the situation, as I am not here to hear lectures on honesty, but only am in problem, and want a solution. My work experience is solid and true! Only I cant access previous companies and banks 12 years old to get all dox! Thats y i just showed 1 company. So now what?


You might not be cheating wrt the number of years. But you are falsifying information.. There are many people here who had to go through hell to collect all their documents. Going to 3 different offices to request for documents is simpler compared to many other people's cases. 

I am sorry but nobody here will advise you to do what you're about to do.


----------



## vishsang

TechGurl said:


> Hey, is another Skills Assessment possible, and acceptable, despite one done before?
> I mean with my NAme and ID, I have gotten my Skills Assessment as Electronics Engineer with 1 company since 12 years. Now, can I go for another Skills Assessment, showing 5 different companies altogether? If thsi is possible, and DIAC won't object on having a previous Skills Assessment (which I wont be claiming for), then m happy to rectify my mistake! Please advise


You will have to check with your respective skills assessment body. I went to ACS. I don't know about Electronics Engineers.


----------



## danpid

TechGurl said:


> Thanks for explanation. Can u plz explain what sort of "external Check" may be possible? An example?



Hi there, 

external checks means: the australian emabssy calling my employer and going through trouble to find a translator, just to make sure that I did work at the company i listed on my application for 6 months. I didnt even claim points for employments and they still went through that. 

I honestly dont understand why getting letters from your previous employers can be so difficult. You're applying for permanent residency of another country, soon after you will be a citizen there and you think asking your previous employees is too much hassle? 

you should tell Eng Aus to invalidate your previous assessment and apply for a new one, tell them you made a mistake, call DIAC, earase your EOI, apply for a new one, get invited and do get letters from all your companies. 

It's highly likely that your application will be refused unless you notify them your mistake and ask them what to do. Most likely they will ask you to submit a new EOI. 

Just trying to help you here, not trying to be mean or anything.


----------



## joluwarrior

vishsang said:


> You might not be cheating wrt the number of years. But you are falsifying information.. There are many people here who had to go through hell to collect all their documents. Going to 3 different offices to request for documents is simpler compared to many other people's cases.
> 
> I am sorry but nobody here will advise you to do what you're about to do.


:focus: folks

Techgurl wants to know about re-assessment now. So let's look towards helping our friend.

Am glad he/she didn't submit visa application and them come up with this query.


----------



## findraj

TechGurl said:


> Its certainly not cheating, as I wanted to avoid the hassle of getting documents from all my 5 companies, in different cities of the country! But all work is definitely relevant. problem now is that the Skills assessment has been done! So how can I changte my statement now? U also try to understand the situation, as I am not here to hear lectures on honesty, but only am in problem, and want a solution. My work experience is solid and true! Only I cant access previous companies and banks 12 years old to get all dox! Thats y i just showed 1 company. So now what?


Dont think you are clever than DIAC itself. I have had to take PCC for 5 countries. Just imagine the pain..What you have done is a blunder and tenten is right dont create a bad name for your country. Even genuine applications are scrutinized like crazy...

You wanted to avoid the hassle? Well mate, you just lied. No one will understand your situation, because you yourself creationg "the situation" and if you are not here to hear lecture on honesty, why ask the forumers? Go ask DIAC themselves what they suggest. 

Lot of people cant obtain proof but they are bluntly saying on the face of the CO. 

And sorry mate, I used to think Palestinians are bunch of innocent people. Not anymore


----------



## tenten

joluwarrior said:


> Tenten,
> 
> I know your grant is pending. Is it due to referred medicals ?


No, I do not think so. I have not asked my CO to be certain, but I intend to do so at the 6 weeks post CO allocation point - which is the 15th of April.

What I thought was referral of meds - was just the embassy letting me know that they have posted the reports to Australia.


----------



## vishsang

TechGurl said:


> I understand! tHanks!
> I havent submitted an EOI yet! I just have skills assessment done 1.5 yrs back. N was thinking to go for EOI. So now no need to tell about my mistake to DIAC? Ill just ask Eng Aus to do a 2nd assessment, due to a mistake in my documents. Is that right? Or DIAC should also be informed?


Read Eng Aus' FAQs carefully. Or try calling them and ask them.

Maybe you might not even need to justify why you want a second skills assessment. When your assessment is here, submit an EOI. Maybe it will cause a 3 month delay in your application. But in the grand scheme of things, that's nothing.


----------



## danpid

TechGurl said:


> I understand! tHanks!
> I havent submitted an EOI yet! I just have skills assessment done 1.5 yrs back. N was thinking to go for EOI. So now no need to tell about my mistake to DIAC? Ill just ask Eng Aus to do a 2nd assessment, due to a mistake in my documents. Is that right? Or DIAC should also be informed?


Only discuss it with Eng Aus and see what they say. Worst case scenario is they will ask you to submit another application but at least you will be stress free  

They may not even ask you to submit another application. They will probably correct your previous assessment based on this new notification that youre gonna give them. 

dont call them, get everything in writing. Email them, in case you need them as proof for future ref.


----------



## sukhnav

TechGurl said:


> If u know about ACS doing double Skills assessment for anyone, please let me know. Coz then it shall be done for all categories. thanks!


I did two assessments from ACS for Systems Administrator and Computer Systems and Network Engineers, Two assessments are possible but your case is different. So you have to check with the assessing authorities. I did mine earlier for 190 visa but after that I did second for 189 visa...

Regards,


----------



## praveen_1900

msrama said:


> Yeah, they contacted for documents on 6th April.
> 
> When did you lodged the application??


Oh wat documents were requested??...

I applied after the next round.. mar 18th...


----------



## danpid

tenten said:


> No, I do not think so. I have not asked my CO to be certain, but I intend to do so at the 6 weeks post CO allocation point - which is the 15th of April.
> 
> What I thought was referral of meds - was just the embassy letting me know that they have posted the reports to Australia.


They are probably verifying your employment ( in case you claimed points for it ). 

My CO was very slow at giving me status updated when I emailed her and she never said anything more than " your case is being verified" and some generic email about meeting national security character etc etc.


----------



## haryk

msrama said:


> Yeah, they contacted for documents on 6th April.
> 
> When did you lodged the application??


Hey is it ? it is too fast... you have uploaded all the documents ? PCC and Health all at once ? I have applied on 8th march and I thought it may take another 1 month. 

Friends applying Individual vs applying with family(included dependents) cases may vary ? 

msrama, have you applied single ?


----------



## AUS2013

What an effort by DIAC.. We were hearing GRANTs for Feb applicants last week........... and now for MARCH applicants.... WOW... Really hoping to hear soon....


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313 *ACS APP*:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||*IELTS*: 12/01/13 7 in each|| *EOI Submitted*: 19/02/13| *Invite* 4th March || *VISA Lodged*: 8th march || *PCC*: 03/04/2013 *Med*: 06/04/2013 *CO*: Awaited


----------



## Immiseek

TechGurl said:


> Hey, is another Skills Assessment possible, and acceptable, despite one done before?
> I mean with my NAme and ID, I have gotten my Skills Assessment as Electronics Engineer with 1 company since 12 years. Now, can I go for another Skills Assessment, showing 5 different companies altogether? If thsi is possible, and DIAC won't object on having a previous Skills Assessment (which I wont be claiming for), then m happy to rectify my mistake! Please advise


Yes, you can go for another skill assessment, at least it holds true for ACS.

Your existing employer seems to be a generous one, who has agreed to provide all the false documents including pay slip, and in turn agreed to be the part of the fraud.


----------



## msrama

praveen_1900 said:


> Oh wat documents were requested??...
> 
> I applied after the next round.. mar 18th...



They requested for spouse english ability doc and childs birth proof..

I think you will have a CO soon as well


----------



## msrama

haryk said:


> Hey is it ? it is too fast... you have uploaded all the documents ? PCC and Health all at once ? I have applied on 8th march and I thought it may take another 1 month.
> 
> Friends applying Individual vs applying with family(included dependents) cases may vary ?
> 
> msrama, have you applied single ?


I have applied with family. 

Yeah I have uploaded all docs including PCC and meds.

Only spouse english language ability doc needs to be submitted..

No sure if it varies for single and family..


----------



## haryk

msrama said:


> I have applied with family.
> 
> Yeah I have uploaded all docs including PCC and meds.
> 
> Only spouse english language ability doc needs to be submitted..
> 
> No sure if it varies for single and family..


Thanks for the reply. Becoz , I have applied my dependents too.....Any ways That's great hearing allocation of CO that early.. any ways ALL THE BEST for your grant.....


----------



## cocofrap

joluwarrior said:


> It's not a question of chance. It's the question of justifying the entirety of your application.
> 
> So when it comes to providing evidence of skilled employment, a few kind of docs are imperative apart from the work ref. letter e.g. pay slips, bank statements and tax return statements.
> These are clearly outlined by DIAC. So you won't really hear anybody here telling you to wait for CO's call to submit bank statements. Everybody is uploading them at the time of submitting application.
> 
> Supposing you didn't upload, it's likely by a margin of 99% that your CO would ask for it.
> 
> As I said earlier, it's likely that salary is paid in cash for an applicant. In that case, you would have to provide an alternative evidence which specifies and convinces CO that you have recevied salary all these years in cash.


Are you also supposed to submit evidence of work experience if you weren't able to claim points for it in the EOI? I have work experience of a little over 3 years but wasn't given points for it. However, in the documents I submitted, I included certificates of employment and the skilled employment statement. I'm worried. Not quite sure what I should do..


----------



## jogiyogi

lohit81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've lodged visa (189) on 8th march, 2013 and uploaded all necessary docs (work exp, education, IELTS, PCC). I am also done with my health check-up but the link on eVisa website still shows as "Recommended". Does that mean that hospital has not yet uploaded the reports or is there any reason.
> 
> Last Friday when I login to check my status, all the uploaded files status changed to "Received"...could you please suggest me what does it mean? I am speculating that my CO has arrived? If so, then how long it would take in verfication process?
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks in advance !!
> -Lohit


In my opinion, he/she is not the CO but the assistant or any staff/outsource person who are working in shifts (24x7) for DIAC in order to verify the document as per the guidelines and update the status on respective application.
Why I am guessing it because many times I have uploaded my documents at the Australian night time. And status changed to "Received" after 20-30 minutes. And for sure no CO would be sitting to check all these document. So pretty much these are some persons, other than the CO who are working on these. 

However this is just my assumption only.


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha

*Hello*



abbaslums said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need Guidance in Appling ACS Australia Skill Visa in 190 Category (General) , before processing I need help , all of you , I have Completed all Computers Requirements as per ACS Australia Skill Visa , I also passed my IELTS Exam only in 1 Section I got 6.5 Band & other are below than 6 Bands , Can you guide us , is there any problem I face due to this band , I am sure I got 75-80 points , due to band , may I face Problem. Please guide us also if our Application ACS approved & we got points 60+ , so what we have to do now for ACS Australia Skill Visa ??? please guide us , In Application of ACS , I did not find any section of IELTS Exam details required ??? please reply us asap.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Abbas


Hello Abbas,

IELTS isn't a requirement for the ACS Skill Assessment phase. You will need IELTS for the next stage i.e. State Sponsorship. Once you have finalized the ANZSCO code, you can verify whether you can apply for it as an independent skilled migrant or only through state sponsorship. If your ACS is approved and your total points are 60+, you can proceed to apply for the next stage (either State sponsorship or Independent migration). Regarding your IELTS score, each state has their own requirements on IELTS scores, so I can't confirm that your score will be sufficient for every state.

Let us know if you need any other details.

Good luck!

-Satya


----------



## cocofrap

jogiyogi said:


> In my opinion, he/she is not the CO but the assistant or any staff/outsource person who are working in shifts (24x7) for DIAC in order to verify the document as per the guidelines and update the status on respective application.
> Why I am guessing it because many times I have uploaded my documents at the Australian night time. And status changed to "Received" after 20-30 minutes. And for sure no CO would be sitting to check all these document. So pretty much these are some persons, other than the CO who are working on these.
> 
> However this is just my assumption only.


What does it mean if it says "Required" even if you've already attached the docs?


----------



## jogiyogi

I would say this kind of question should no be asked openly on forum. You might be a victim of visa rejection.


----------



## joluwarrior

cocofrap said:


> Are you also supposed to submit evidence of work experience if you weren't able to claim points for it in the EOI? I have work experience of a little over 3 years but wasn't given points for it. However, in the documents I submitted, I included certificates of employment and the skilled employment statement. I'm worried. Not quite sure what I should do..


Didn't understand the case.
Do you mean in EOI, you have listed more employers than what you have got assessed for ?


----------



## jogiyogi

cocofrap said:


> What does it mean if it says "Required" even if you've already attached the docs?


Most probably, it is not a perfect document for this particular category. For instance, in my case I am engaged and would be marrying next month. I have uploaded engagement pics (which is a proof of relationship as per DIAC). They have accepted it, but having said that they need marriage certificate which is perfect document. As a consequence "Relationship document" field status is "Required" for me.

Hope this clarify.


----------



## jogiyogi

TechGurl said:


> I need some advice regarding Australian Immigration documents please.
> My Skills Assessment as Electronics Engineer has been cleared Alhamdulillah, where I showed my experience of only 1 company (of 12 years). Now please advise about documents to provide for proof to DIAC before application lodging.
> 
> Esp., please advise about Bank Statement.
> 
> I have total experience of 12 years with 5 different companies. But I talked to my previous employer and they agreed to show my 12-year experience from them only. Means, no need to collect documentation from 3 companies. I can show I worked only in 1 company all 12 years! (Although now I have left it).
> 1-	So please let me know, is it ok to show experience of 12 years of only 1 company
> 2-	Also, this company will provide 12 years experience letter and pay slips, but of course I don’t have bank statements showing my salary in 1 bank in all these 12 years. So, will DIAC demand bank statement too? Or , pay slips and Experience letter shall be enough?
> 
> As Skills assessment has been done where I showed only 1 company in 12 years, so now I cannot obviously change my documentation to 3 companies.
> 
> Please advise about Bank statement Requirement.


YOU are trying to ride on a wrong boat man. 

My sincere suggestion is not to ask these question openly on the forum. You might be in trouble because of this. Rest upon your wish.


----------



## jogiyogi

TechGurl said:


> If u know about ACS doing double Skills assessment for anyone, please let me know. Coz then it shall be done for all categories. thanks!


I did double Skill Assessment from ACS but for different Skill Code in Information Technology.

Having said that I used same documents (job offer letter, experience letter, ID proof etc)


----------



## cocofrap

joluwarrior said:


> Didn't understand the case.
> Do you mean in EOI, you have listed more employers than what you have got assessed for ?


I have a little over 3 years of experience and claimed that in my EOI. In the points test, 3-5 years is equivalent to 5 points right?  But when I submitted my EOI, I wasn't given points for it but still met the 60 points pass mark. So I already submitted my visa application and was wondering if I should still attach evidence of employment even if I wasn't able to claim points for it?


----------



## cocofrap

jogiyogi said:


> Most probably, it is not a perfect document for this particular category. For instance, in my case I am engaged and would be marrying next month. I have uploaded engagement pics (which is a proof of relationship as per DIAC). They have accepted it, but having said that they need marriage certificate which is perfect document. As a consequence "Relationship document" field status is "Required" for me.
> 
> Hope this clarify.


Thanks!


----------



## haryk

cocofrap said:


> I have a little over 3 years of experience and claimed that in my EOI. In the points test, 3-5 years is equivalent to 5 points right?  But when I submitted my EOI, I wasn't given points for it but still met the 60 points pass mark. So I already submitted my visa application and was wondering if I should still attach evidence of employment even if I wasn't able to claim points for it?


It should not be a problem if you provide extra docs.


----------



## joluwarrior

cocofrap said:


> I have a little over 3 years of experience and claimed that in my EOI. In the points test, 3-5 years is equivalent to 5 points right?  But when I submitted my EOI, I wasn't given points for it but still met the 60 points pass mark. So I already submitted my visa application and was wondering if I should still attach evidence of employment even if I wasn't able to claim points for it?


How could you not get 5 points in EOI ? 
Didn't you mark "Yes" for the following question, when you filled details of employment ?



> Is this employment related to the nominated occupation ?


----------



## cocofrap

haryk said:


> It should not be a problem if you provide extra docs.


Good to know. Thank you!


----------



## Jaik2012

mandanapu said:


> Hi jaik,
> 
> When did u lodge ur visa application?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: Waiting |Grant: Waiting


11th March


----------



## Ykeraliya

I got a mail from Case office today requesting following documents


Character requirement for Me & My wife - I have applied for Indian and Australian Police clearance certificate.

Heath requirement for Me, My wife and My daughter - My passport is with Indian consulate. They will not return it back till the time application is finalized and I can not complete medical without original passport

Non Migrating Parents - Form 1023 - Actually, My agent suggested me to include my parents as non-migrating family members. Now Case officer came back and requested form 1023 or need to provide Health & character requirement for my parents as well.

Please suggest what should i do?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313: ACS: 14-Dec-2012; IELTS: 12-Jan-2013; EOI: 01-Feb-2013; 
Invitation: 04-Feb-2013; Application Lodged: 01-March-2013; Ack: 12-March-2013; CO: Assigned on 08-Apr-2013; Grant: Awaiting


----------



## cocofrap

joluwarrior said:


> How could you not get 5 points in EOI ?
> Didn't you mark "Yes" for the following question, when you filled details of employment ?


Yes, I did. I also requested for a skilled employment statement from my assessing body (skills assessment). They sent me a letter saying that my employment is valid for the nominated occupation. So just attach that letter too? Confused.


----------



## vinnie88

jogiyogi said:


> Most probably, it is not a perfect document for this particular category. For instance, in my case I am engaged and would be marrying next month. I have uploaded engagement pics (which is a proof of relationship as per DIAC). They have accepted it, but having said that they need marriage certificate which is perfect document. As a consequence "Relationship document" field status is "Required" for me.
> 
> Hope this clarify.


Are you guys sure about it? 

I have had the status "required" for both IELTS and Eng Aus assessment since December and my CO confired she received them all in Feb. The status still says required. I dont think CO's really bother with status updates.


----------



## Janneeyrre

joluwarrior said:


> Done and dusted
> Our patience rewarded
> PR has been granted
> We are jubilant and elated.
> 
> The journey has been amazing
> Thanks to your experiences shared, nice and alarming
> To our effort, there was some challenging
> And as we march ahead now
> There will be no stopping.
> 
> With PR in my pocket
> To Australia we gonna rocket
> Any idea or suggestion ?
> Which city should we target ?
> 
> What next ? What to do now ?
> What would suit us best ? Thinking these I raise my brow
> But hey it has been an arduous process
> Let those thoughts wait, maybe another day
> As for now, I just wanna scream a WOW.
> 
> P.S.: I recd. the grant letter from my agent today. Grant recd. from CO on March 04.


Hi, I did not like the "recd." part in the post script part of your poetry. 
"Received" would rhyme better.


----------



## smahesh202

*Gap in work experience*

Dear Forumers,

I have a gap of 4 months in my work experience. Well it is not actually a gap, I had worked for a company during this period. But I didn't show it as part of skill assessment, because I didn't require it and also no employer would be happy to provide reference for someone who worked for such a short duration. Similarly I didn't add it while filling the application for 189.
In Form 80 there is a section to provide complete work history. Every month should be accounted for. I am thinking of providing true detail here, explaining why I didn't give it earlier, whenever the CO asks for form 80. I can also provide payslips and relieving letter for proof. Hope it won't have any adverse impact.
Anyone been in similar situation ? Any suggestions ?

With regards,
mahesh


----------



## Janneeyrre

CookehMonsta said:


> Does Everyone need to do form 80? I have moved so much all my life it would be almost impossible to remember every address I've lived at. In four years in Oz alone I've lived in five places.


They are only testing your memory with form 80. If you can prove it otherwise that you have a functional memory, it won't be necessary. 

C'mon now! Google up just the main cities in google maps, where you lived. Then the street names. And suddenly you'll recollect the street number and your apartment number. It's not that hard. The first and the last/current place are hard to forget. Think chronologically. Stop drinking beers till then and get those gray cells some rest. You WILL recollect. Total recall.


----------



## Janneeyrre

rajesh.149 said:


> How can one know looking at the eVisa page, if the CO has been allocated .. since my application is being taken care by an agent .. the email communication goes to the agent .. and hence do not know if the CO is allcated. Although in the eVisa page .. there are a few documents which shows up the progress as Received .. does this mean a CO is already looking into my application ?


If its possible for you to look at the eVisa page and dial immigration at the same time, then technically you can find out the case officer allocation status over the phone, while still looking at the eVisa page.


----------



## smahesh202

Ykeraliya said:


> I got a mail from Case office today requesting following documents
> 
> 
> Character requirement for Me & My wife - I have applied for Indian and Australian Police clearance certificate.
> 
> Heath requirement for Me, My wife and My daughter - My passport is with Indian consulate. They will not return it back till the time application is finalized and I can not complete medical without original passport
> 
> Non Migrating Parents - Form 1023 - Actually, My agent suggested me to include my parents as non-migrating family members. Now Case officer came back and requested form 1023 or need to provide Health & character requirement for my parents as well.
> 
> Please suggest what should i do?


Regarding Non Migrating Parents, one of my friends did the same thing and later realized the hassles associated. He wrote to the case officer telling that he wants his parents to be removed from the application. CO agreed to that.

With regards,
mahesh.


----------



## jogiyogi

*Thanks Vinnie*



vinnie88 said:


> Are you guys sure about it?
> 
> I have had the status "required" for both IELTS and Eng Aus assessment since December and my CO confired she received them all in Feb. The status still says required. I dont think CO's really bother with status updates.


Hi Vinnie, Thanks to correct me since it was as per my case. Certainly it may differ person to person.


----------



## hbsam01

tenten said:


> There is only one way to get rid of the worry - tell the truth. Do not submit false statements. Get assessments that accurately reflect your work experience. Why do you want to lie- are you hiding something.
> 
> Sorry to say this - but I do not condemn what you are planning to do. For as long as DIAC catches fraudsters like what you intent to do - they will always make the application stricter and more difficult for the hundreds of honest applicants. Do not create a bad name for your country and the whole bunch of us.
> 
> Sorry if I hurt your feelings - but cheating is just bad.


I really think you should tell the truth, the wait for a visa / case officer is very stressful without the addition of worry and nerves that you may get caught for fraud and loose all opportunity of applying for visa at all.

EOI Submitted 1/12/12; Invited 07/12/13; Applied 189 20/01/13; PCC 17/01/13 & 29/01/13; Meds 31/01/13; CO 26/03/13 (contacted DIAC to gain this info); contacted by CO ?; Visa ??


----------



## CookehMonsta

While I did not intentionally lie, while compiling, as suggested here, form 80, I realised that there are some discrepancies in dates in the places I've said I've lived as opposed to what I discovered researching for form 80. 

I want to be completely honest, how do you recommend I get my visa application amended, call DIAC?


----------



## 204055

Hello fellow expats, got CO yesterday. Applied on 4th of Feb, Team 84 brisbane with initials MW.(Lady) (Anyone with same CO?)

Requesting docs. 

Form 80 for both applicants. 
Academic transcripts.
Passport sized photo. 
Bio page of passport (First page which i did upload).

Spouse relationship Proof.(submitted marriage cert which was not enough)
English requirements for wife (submitted medium of language letter but hasnt completed degree yet so CO did not accept that)


----------



## raghalan

kpriya said:


> +61 131 881
> 
> You can find the division which is going to process the application from your acknowledgement letter received from DIAC.


kpriya, Did you call DIAC from India using +61 131 881 ?

b.c I tried this number from my mobile and it not ringing. and when I checked in website they have mentioned that this number should be used only from Australia. 

Please advise.

Good Luck


----------



## Jump2Aus

Hi Guys,

I got my GRANT few minutes back. Thanks for all the information posted on this forum which actually helped me to be cool and keep tracking the GRANT dates....


----------



## kpriya

raghalan said:


> kpriya, Did you call DIAC from India using +61 131 881 ?
> 
> b.c I tried this number from my mobile and it not ringing. and when I checked in website they have mentioned that this number should be used only from Australia.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Good Luck


Raghalan,

I called that number using mobile VOIP.


----------



## vishsang

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my GRANT few minutes back. Thanks for all the information posted on this forum which actually helped me to be cool and keep tracking the GRANT dates....


Congratulations!


----------



## vovon

TechGurl said:


> Its certainly not cheating, as I wanted to avoid the hassle of getting documents from all my 5 companies, in different cities of the country! But all work is definitely relevant. problem now is that the Skills assessment has been done! So how can I changte my statement now? U also try to understand the situation, as I am not here to hear lectures on honesty, but only am in problem, and want a solution. My work experience is solid and true! Only I cant access previous companies and banks 12 years old to get all dox! Thats y i just showed 1 company. So now what?



I think that due to your location, background checks will be surely done and any false info in the application will be difficult to hide. sooner or later they ll find out the cover ups and this may become a permanent ground for visa rejection for you. Looks like the attempt to reduce the paperwork has not only increased the paperwork but has added more hassles in the application process!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

raghalan said:


> kpriya, Did you call DIAC from India using +61 131 881 ?
> 
> b.c I tried this number from my mobile and it not ringing. and when I checked in website they have mentioned that this number should be used only from Australia.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Good Luck


Bro you can try calling using skype. Just use skype credit. its way cheaper as well that way.


----------



## kpriya

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my GRANT few minutes back. Thanks for all the information posted on this forum which actually helped me to be cool and keep tracking the GRANT dates....


Congrats. Can you please share the CO team details.


----------



## arundill80

pearljam said:


> Hi Arundill80 - When did you apply for the visa and when was the CO assigned?


I applied on Feb 16 and CO assigned March 19.CO has requested for PaySlips,Tax Documents,Bank Statements,Spouse PCC,Childs Birth Cert,Marriage CErtificate.

I am going to email them and upload them tommorow(10/4/2013)

MY CO team is Brisbane -Team 31


----------



## mirza_755

vinnie88 said:


> Has anyone of these applicants been informed of external security checks or anything like that? Any status updates from your CO's? Any generic emails?
> 
> Im just trying to figure out why Early Dec or Jan applicants from Team34 havent got grants yet.
> 
> cheers


Hi Vinnie

I dint check like this


----------



## mirza_755

AtifALi27 said:


> Asked for FOrm80 docs.I have submitted them.Waiting for a response!
> 
> 
> App Lodg 17 JAnCO 20 Mar( Team 34 ) Grant ?


Your CO name please


----------



## Jump2Aus

kpriya said:


> Congrats. Can you please share the CO team details.



Hi... its GSM Team 04


----------



## arundill80

TechGurl said:


> Thanks! HAs ur visa come yet? Or ur Case Officer not assigned yet? I just want to know the probability of a CO asking for a Bank Statement.


Yes they ask Bank Statement. I was allocatedd to team 31-Brisbane and they asked me 5 years statement


----------



## vovon

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi... its GSM Team 04


CO initials?


----------



## vovon

stuck with singapore PCC now! god they take 15 working days to process! sigh


----------



## mirza_755

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my GRANT few minutes back. Thanks for all the information posted on this forum which actually helped me to be cool and keep tracking the GRANT dates....


Another good news for us. Congrats ....................


----------



## kemee

Thanks you everyone for your help and suggestion, Finally Yesterday I have received my Grant Letter.

Date Of Lodge : 15-Dec-2012
CO : 15-Feb-2013, Brisbane team 34 : Initial : AM
Grant : 8th April,

I have some query, currently I am in Australian on 457 visa, while lodging I was in India.

I found somewhere, that to activate this visa we need to exit and entry from Australia. Any opinion?


----------



## Jump2Aus

vovon said:


> CO initials?



CJ....


----------



## mirza_755

kemee said:


> Thanks you everyone for your help and suggestion, Finally Yesterday I have received my Grant Letter.
> 
> Date Of Lodge : 15-Dec-2012
> CO : 15-Feb-2013, Brisbane team 34 : Initial : AM
> Grant : 8th April,
> 
> I have some query, currently I am in Australian on 457 visa, while lodging I was in India.
> 
> I found somewhere, that to activate this visa we need to exit and entry from Australia. Any opinion?


Congrats ...................Good news from Team 34 from CO AM.


----------



## akmirror

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my GRANT few minutes back. Thanks for all the information posted on this forum which actually helped me to be cool and keep tracking the GRANT dates....



Congrats....:clap2:


----------



## mirza_755

Hi All

I have summarized one statistic after closely observing few members update. There are about 21 members till now who are applied VISA for 189 in different time (starting from 13th Dec 2012 to till date) and CO is assigned from Team 34 (BD, AM, L, AA, BK, JC, BH). 

Among of them only 4 members are granted VISA (DeeDee(Applied 13th Dec 12), Kemee (Applied 15th Dec 12), anilkiran.nittala (Applied 20th Dec 12), deepuz (Applied 2nd Feb 13)).

So December applicant have good hope for grant. Cheers ....................


----------



## 204055

mirza_755 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have summarized one statistic after closely observing few members update. There are about 21 members till now who are applied VISA for 189 in different time (starting from 13th Dec 2012 to till date) and CO is assigned from Team 34 (BD, AM, L, AA, BK, JC, BH).
> 
> Among of them only 4 members are granted VISA (DeeDee(Applied 13th Dec 12), Kemee (Applied 15th Dec 12), anilkiran.nittala (Applied 20th Dec 12), deepuz (Applied 2nd Feb 13)).
> 
> So December applicant have good hope for grant. Cheers ....................



I am with team 34 as well with CO MW. applied on 4th feb


----------



## ash19845

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi... its GSM Team 04


Congrats!!!! Can you please advise on your visa sub class please?


----------



## raghalan

pearljam said:


> Bro you can try calling using skype. Just use skype credit. its way cheaper as well that way.


Am yet to create skype account, I will do that today and will call them.

Thanks Mate..


----------



## raghalan

kpriya said:


> Raghalan,
> 
> I called that number using mobile VOIP.


Thanks kpriya, I will try through Skype.


----------



## mirza_755

varunsic said:


> I am with team 34 as well with CO MW. applied on 4th feb


Ohh.............I see........When your CO is allocated ?


----------



## nadeeMW

Hi all,

Does anyone have experience with CO A.more from Brisbane 34. If so please share your experience?


----------



## sukhnav

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my GRANT few minutes back. Thanks for all the information posted on this forum which actually helped me to be cool and keep tracking the GRANT dates....


Hey Congrats on ur grant.. r u offshore or onshore applicant

regards,


----------



## sukhnav

Hi Friends, 

Any one from Team 4 CO VS...

Regards,


----------



## smahesh202

smahesh202 said:


> Dear Forumers,
> 
> I have a gap of 4 months in my work experience. Well it is not actually a gap, I had worked for a company during this period. But I didn't show it as part of skill assessment, because I didn't require it and also no employer would be happy to provide reference for someone who worked for such a short duration. Similarly I didn't add it while filling the application for 189.
> In Form 80 there is a section to provide complete work history. Every month should be accounted for. I am thinking of providing true detail here, explaining why I didn't give it earlier, whenever the CO asks for form 80. I can also provide payslips and relieving letter for proof. Hope it won't have any adverse impact.
> Anyone been in similar situation ? Any suggestions ?
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh


Any suggestions please ?


----------



## maximusstreuous

Hi all,

Need some suggestions and advice from the senior members.

I lodged my 189 visa in 10 th Dec. 

Got my Co on 26th of feb. 

Co asked for Passport bio page and form 80. I sent it the next day. 
CO asked to get a new passport as it was expiring. 
I got the passport extended and sent on 8th march. Co acknowledged it on the same day.

On 15th March i sent an email to my CO enquiring about the application status. Co replied the next day saying its going through routine procedure and will update me if anything else is required. 

After that I have been waiting patiently just yesterday 1month has passed since I sent the required docs. I still have not heard anything from CO. Only, I noticed in my evisa page passport and form 80 date received is 29th march whereas the other docs are on 
26th feb.

Should I contact my CO one more time or I should just some more time. 
This wait is killing me. Any suggestions/inputs/ advice will be deeply appreciated.

Thanks

By the way my CO initial is TS and team 2 adelaide ... Anyone with same CO??


----------



## Jump2Aus

ash19845 said:


> Congrats!!!! Can you please advise on your visa sub class please?


Hi.... its 189 subclass


----------



## Jump2Aus

sukhnav said:


> Hey Congrats on ur grant.. r u offshore or onshore applicant
> 
> regards,



Hi... i am onshore applicant.


----------



## oorvee

nadeeMW said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have experience with CO A.more from Brisbane 34. If so please share your experience?


Hey Nadeem ,
My case is also with B Team 34, but no interaction as only couple of days back I have sent additional documents asked by him.

Till now he has not even acknowledge, I got only system generated revert.

But have seen few posts in this forum , as them they are very fast.

All the best.


----------



## nadeeMW

Hey Nadeem ,
My case is also with B Team 34, but no interaction as only couple of days back I have sent additional documents asked by him.

Till now he has not even acknowledge, I got only system generated revert.

But have seen few posts in this forum , as them they are very fast.

All the best.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nadeeMW

Hi Oorvee,

when did you lodge you PR? I submit PR on 04 th Feb. case officer allocated on 12 Feb and medicals finalized on 07 March. After that no communication. Really do not know what is going on.





oorvee said:


> Hey Nadeem ,
> My case is also with B Team 34, but no interaction as only couple of days back I have sent additional documents asked by him.
> 
> Till now he has not even acknowledge, I got only system generated revert.
> 
> But have seen few posts in this forum , as them they are very fast.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## raghalan

Anybody who have lodged visa between Feb 25th and March 10th still waiting for CO / Grant ?


----------



## ash19845

Hi Guys,

Please advise anyone who lodged 189 application around 25th Feb got the CO allocated?
Cheers!!


----------



## oorvee

nadeeMW said:


> Hi Oorvee,
> 
> when did you lodge you PR? I submit PR on 04 th Feb. case officer allocated on 12 Feb and medicals finalized on 07 March. After that no communication. Really do not know what is going on.


I lodged on 7th March, CO got assigned on 4th April. He asked for some docs which I provided on 7th April. Now I am waiting for my PCC and Medical.

Shall let you know if I hear any thing from him.
For which visa you applied. I have applied for 190, it takes about 4 weeks for CO to process.


----------



## shabanasafa

maximusstreuous said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need some suggestions and advice from the senior members.
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa in 10 th Dec.
> 
> Got my Co on 26th of feb.
> 
> Co asked for Passport bio page and form 80. I sent it the next day.
> CO asked to get a new passport as it was expiring.
> I got the passport extended and sent on 8th march. Co acknowledged it on the same day.
> 
> On 15th March i sent an email to my CO enquiring about the application status. Co replied the next day saying its going through routine procedure and will update me if anything else is required.
> 
> After that I have been waiting patiently just yesterday 1month has passed since I sent the required docs. I still have not heard anything from CO. Only, I noticed in my evisa page passport and form 80 date received is 29th march whereas the other docs are on
> 26th feb.
> 
> Should I contact my CO one more time or I should just some more time.
> This wait is killing me. Any suggestions/inputs/ advice will be deeply appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> By the way my CO initial is TS and team 2 adelaide ... Anyone with same CO??


]

I send the documents which my CO requested on 14th feb.... Since then no communication from her... I send her mail too still no response....  my CO LS team2


----------



## maximusstreuous

Hi shabanasafa 
Are u an onshore applicant or offshore ?? I am an onshore applicant.
And did u contacted ur CO meanwhile?


----------



## pretty11

kemee said:


> Thanks you everyone for your help and suggestion, Finally Yesterday I have received my Grant Letter.
> 
> Date Of Lodge : 15-Dec-2012
> CO : 15-Feb-2013, Brisbane team 34 : Initial : AM
> Grant : 8th April,
> 
> I have some query, currently I am in Australian on 457 visa, while lodging I was in India.
> 
> I found somewhere, that to activate this visa we need to exit and entry from Australia. Any opinion?


hi kemee!

congrats on ur grant!
if that is required by DIAC then you have to depart Australia for a while and come back after sometime -- that is for the visa 189 to take effect.

my friend from Perth has the same situation 
she has to take a vacation here in the Phils for a week then return to Perth

having that grant means rewarding yourself a vacation 
why not take the opportunity to have a break and celebrate it 
(here in the phils?? hehe)
its more fun in the philippines ... 

cheers!!


----------



## 204055

mirza_755 said:


> Ohh.............I see........When your CO is allocated ?


Got allocated yesterday


----------



## raghuraman

*Special Day*

Dear Friends,

Today i received my Grant. I almost become numb waiting, as its a long wait for me.
It paid off and i got my grant today morning 4 am IST.

I thank everyone mainly Sachin my Bro, findraj, Joluwarrior, Maz, Loong, and many more, excuses if i miss any name. It means a lot and obviously loads of prayers and hope.

Will be leaving very sooner as my love of life is waiting for me for 3 years 

Cheers and prayers will continue for everyone who is waiting, because i know the pain!..

Regards,
Raghu


----------



## tenten

kemee said:


> Thanks you everyone for your help and suggestion, Finally Yesterday I have received my Grant Letter.
> 
> Date Of Lodge : 15-Dec-2012
> CO : 15-Feb-2013, Brisbane team 34 : Initial : AM
> Grant : 8th April,
> 
> I have some query, currently I am in Australian on 457 visa, while lodging I was in India.
> 
> I found somewhere, that to activate this visa we need to exit and entry from Australia. Any opinion?


Congratulations. i am happy there is action with T34.


----------



## nadeeMW

Hi Oorve,

I have applied for 190 ( NSW SS). what do you mean by 4 weeks processing? Is that mean after we submit all documents including medicals and everything ,it can take up to 4 weeks to finalize the file 



oorvee said:


> I lodged on 7th March, CO got assigned on 4th April. He asked for some docs which I provided on 7th April. Now I am waiting for my PCC and Medical.
> 
> Shall let you know if I hear any thing from him.
> For which visa you applied. I have applied for 190, it takes about 4 weeks for CO to process.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

raghuraman said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today i received my Grant. I almost become numb waiting, as its a long wait for me.
> It paid off and i got my grant today morning 4 am IST.
> 
> I thank everyone mainly Sachin my Bro, findraj, Joluwarrior, Maz, Loong, and many more, excuses if i miss any name. It means a lot and obviously loads of prayers and hope.
> 
> Will be leaving very sooner as my love of life is waiting for me for 3 years
> 
> Cheers and prayers will continue for everyone who is waiting, because i know the pain!..
> 
> Regards,
> Raghu


Awesome !!! Congratulations:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sanyoz

Just got my Visa Grant . I applied on March 4th. No contact from CO and got my grant in 36 days. Good luck for you guys who applied in March. Good luck everyone. Thanks a lot for the suggestions and help.


----------



## AUS2013

sanyoz said:


> Just got my Visa Grant . I applied on March 4th. No contact from CO and got my grant in 36 days. Good luck for you guys who applied in March. Good luck everyone. Thanks a lot for the suggestions and help.


Congrats


----------



## rkumar1

sanyoz said:


> Just got my Visa Grant . I applied on March 4th. No contact from CO and got my grant in 36 days. Good luck for you guys who applied in March. Good luck everyone. Thanks a lot for the suggestions and help.




Congrates on your grant and best of luck for future.....


----------



## kmann

sanyoz said:


> Just got my Visa Grant . I applied on March 4th. No contact from CO and got my grant in 36 days. Good luck for you guys who applied in March. Good luck everyone. Thanks a lot for the suggestions and help.


cngratzzz buddy :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mandanapu

kemee said:


> Thanks you everyone for your help and suggestion, Finally Yesterday I have received my Grant Letter.
> 
> Date Of Lodge : 15-Dec-2012
> CO : 15-Feb-2013, Brisbane team 34 : Initial : AM
> Grant : 8th April,
> 
> I have some query, currently I am in Australian on 457 visa, while lodging I was in India.
> 
> I found somewhere, that to activate this visa we need to exit and entry from Australia. Any opinion?


Yup. As per my knowledge you have to exit from Aus at least for 1day after that u can enter, and automatically your PR will be activated when you entered in Australia.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: Waiting |Grant: Waiting


----------



## dodoyos

raghuraman said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Today i received my Grant. I almost become numb waiting, as its a long wait for me.
> It paid off and i got my grant today morning 4 am IST.
> 
> I thank everyone mainly Sachin my Bro, findraj, Joluwarrior, Maz, Loong, and many more, excuses if i miss any name. It means a lot and obviously loads of prayers and hope.
> 
> Will be leaving very sooner as my love of life is waiting for me for 3 years
> 
> Cheers and prayers will continue for everyone who is waiting, because i know the pain!..
> 
> Regards,
> Raghu


Congratulation raghuraman. It has been a long time waiting. All the best!


----------



## sach_1213

sanyoz said:


> Just got my Visa Grant . I applied on March 4th. No contact from CO and got my grant in 36 days. Good luck for you guys who applied in March. Good luck everyone. Thanks a lot for the suggestions and help.


Congrats


----------



## sach_1213

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my GRANT few minutes back. Thanks for all the information posted on this forum which actually helped me to be cool and keep tracking the GRANT dates....


Congrats


----------



## sach_1213

kemee said:


> Thanks you everyone for your help and suggestion, Finally Yesterday I have received my Grant Letter.
> 
> Date Of Lodge : 15-Dec-2012
> CO : 15-Feb-2013, Brisbane team 34 : Initial : AM
> Grant : 8th April,
> 
> I have some query, currently I am in Australian on 457 visa, while lodging I was in India.
> 
> I found somewhere, that to activate this visa we need to exit and entry from Australia. Any opinion?


Congrats


----------



## haryk

sanyoz said:


> Just got my Visa Grant . I applied on March 4th. No contact from CO and got my grant in 36 days. Good luck for you guys who applied in March. Good luck everyone. Thanks a lot for the suggestions and help.


Congrates buddy... seeing people who appild in Jan , Feb and awaiting for Grants.. Now seeing people applied in March and getting grants..... interesting..... may be different teams are allocated to different timeframe people... like people who applied in March may be allocated to different Team..


----------



## sanyoz

haryk said:


> Congrates buddy... seeing people who appild in Jan , Feb and awaiting for Grants.. Now seeing people applied in March and getting grants..... interesting..... may be different teams are allocated to different timeframe people... like people who applied in March may be allocated to different Team..


Thanks Mate. Yeah allocation may be based on the complexity of the application like dependent's or Multiple work experience. Not sure. Mine was without any experience and family members. Good luck to you


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations, kemee, sanyoz and Jump2Aus... and also to all those who received communications from their COs... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## haryk

sanyoz said:


> Thanks Mate. Yeah allocation may be based on the complexity of the application like dependent's or Multiple work experience. Not sure. Mine was without any experience and family members. Good luck to you


Thank You  ALL THE BEST for your future


----------



## sukhnav

sanyoz said:


> Just got my Visa Grant . I applied on March 4th. No contact from CO and got my grant in 36 days. Good luck for you guys who applied in March. Good luck everyone. Thanks a lot for the suggestions and help.


Wish u all the best and congrats for the grant...

Regards,


----------



## Potturi

*Team 4 Adelaide (JH)*

DA,

A CO has been assigned for my case, Team 4 Adelaide (JH).
I'm an offshore applicant and applied on 07th Feb'13. Any one having/had the same CO. I was only asked to furnish the PCC which my agent did it immediately.


----------



## Abrar

Wow!!! Now this is what we can say ultimate timelines.

Not many can expect it like this... Congratulations buddy!!! 

Regards,
Abrar



sanyoz said:


> Just got my Visa Grant . I applied on March 4th. No contact from CO and got my grant in 36 days. Good luck for you guys who applied in March. Good luck everyone. Thanks a lot for the suggestions and help.


----------



## jogiyogi

sanyoz said:


> Just got my Visa Grant . I applied on March 4th. No contact from CO and got my grant in 36 days. Good luck for you guys who applied in March. Good luck everyone. Thanks a lot for the suggestions and help.


Many many Congratulation to you and those who got their grant today. Enjoy and best of luck to you all.


----------



## rashed-rahman

maximusstreuous said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need some suggestions and advice from the senior members.
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa in 10 th Dec.
> 
> Got my Co on 26th of feb.
> 
> Co asked for Passport bio page and form 80. I sent it the next day.
> CO asked to get a new passport as it was expiring.
> I got the passport extended and sent on 8th march. Co acknowledged it on the same day.
> 
> On 15th March i sent an email to my CO enquiring about the application status. Co replied the next day saying its going through routine procedure and will update me if anything else is required.
> 
> After that I have been waiting patiently just yesterday 1month has passed since I sent the required docs. I still have not heard anything from CO. Only, I noticed in my evisa page passport and form 80 date received is 29th march whereas the other docs are on
> 26th feb.
> 
> Should I contact my CO one more time or I should just some more time.
> This wait is killing me. Any suggestions/inputs/ advice will be deeply appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> By the way my CO initial is TS and team 2 adelaide ... Anyone with same CO??



I was allocated to the same case officer yesterday (8th april).. He only asked for form 80..


----------



## haryk

rashed-rahman said:


> I was allocated to the same case officer yesterday (8th april).. He only asked for form 80..


When you loadged rahman ? Can we know ?


----------



## rashed-rahman

haryk said:


> When you loadged rahman ? Can we know ?



App lodged - 8th feb
Akk - 13 feb
C/O - 8th april (Adelaide Team 2, TS)


----------



## haryk

rashed-rahman said:


> App lodged - 8th feb
> Akk - 13 feb
> C/O - 8th april (Adelaide Team 2, TS)


Thank You.....


----------



## superm

sanyoz said:


> Just got my Visa Grant . I applied on March 4th. No contact from CO and got my grant in 36 days. Good luck for you guys who applied in March. Good luck everyone. Thanks a lot for the suggestions and help.


Congrats Sanyoz.. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 
Enjoy .. party!!


----------



## vishsang

People, I have a query. 

Our eVisa page still shows "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of - Work Reference" as "Required" for the primary applicant even though we are not claiming experience in Australia. We have however attached employment letters, payslips etc for Overseas Work Experience and that has changed to "Received".

Note that we don't have a CO yet (that we know of). 
Can someone advise if this is a mistake or just a shortcoming in the system that it shows all work experience documents as "Required" by default?


----------



## vsubnis

sanyoz said:


> Just got my Visa Grant . I applied on March 4th. No contact from CO and got my grant in 36 days. Good luck for you guys who applied in March. Good luck everyone. Thanks a lot for the suggestions and help.


Congratulations!! this must be record


----------



## vovon

vishsang said:


> People, I have a query.
> 
> Our eVisa page still shows "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of - Work Reference" as "Required" for the primary applicant even though we are not claiming experience in Australia. We have however attached employment letters, payslips etc for Overseas Work Experience and that has changed to "Received".
> 
> Note that we don't have a CO yet (that we know of).
> Can someone advise if this is a mistake or just a shortcoming in the system that it shows all work experience documents as "Required" by default?


I think this is system glitch. I have a CO and didnt claim any australian qualification or experience still my online application shows "recommended". I submitted my wife's english certificate thrice but it kept on saying "required" till i emailed it to CO. So no worries, when the CO gets allocated, these things will get regularized.


----------



## haryk

vishsang said:


> People, I have a query.
> 
> Our eVisa page still shows "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of - Work Reference" as "Required" for the primary applicant even though we are not claiming experience in Australia. We have however attached employment letters, payslips etc for Overseas Work Experience and that has changed to "Received".
> 
> Note that we don't have a CO yet (that we know of).
> Can someone advise if this is a mistake or just a shortcoming in the system that it shows all work experience documents as "Required" by default?


That is generally shown. If we have any Australian Experience we can upload. other wise it should not be any problem for us.


----------



## vovon

ian.thomas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied on 1st April but my agent hasnt uploaded the document yet.
> 
> How soon should we do that
> 
> thnx


No such date but within 28 days should be good.


----------



## haryk

ian.thomas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied on 1st April but my agent hasnt uploaded the document yet.
> 
> How soon should we do that
> 
> thnx


You have to upload before CO allocation is done. But uploading all docs quickly after lodging and receiving acknowledgement is suggestable I believe. correct me I am wrong friends


----------



## vishsang

Thanks vonvon and haryk...


----------



## WailKasha

*Check the progress of your online lodged application-Please Help*

I submitted my application and attached all required document online , but the problem I am facing, that I am not able to access the other website where I use TRN, Date of Birth, Passport Number ,Country of Passport (Not TRN and Password) to check the progress of online lodged application.

This website I am talking about is when you open the home page of DIAC ,there is online service on the right of screen where is written Check the progress of your online lodged application . The reason why I need to access this website is to download the health check form (form 26E and form 160E) as the website you gave me it only show health check application if I use eMedical which is not available in the country I am leaving now.

Please help me if you can


----------



## australia.ind

*High Blood pressure*

Hi,

We went for medicals and my spouse BP was high,they asked us to come back the next day to check on the BP again.


We went and it was normal, and tehy confirmed taht we don't need to go for any further test,just because he was anxiuos it was high on the previous day.

Again we got a call from the hospital saying that they mailed Australian High Commision about the BP and they now asking us to get cardiology opinion and clear ECG,Echo and Kidney Function test.

Even if everything is fne,will tehy keep my husband medicals as Category "B" or will it get refered?


Pls share ur thoughts.I'm confused.


----------



## AUS2013

WailKasha said:


> I submitted my application and attached all required document online , but the problem I am facing, that I am not able to access the other website where I use TRN, Date of Birth, Passport Number ,Country of Passport (Not TRN and Password) to check the progress of online lodged application.
> 
> This website I am talking about is when you open the home page of DIAC ,there is online service on the right of screen where is written Check the progress of your online lodged application . The reason why I need to access this website is to download the health check form (form 26E and form 160E) as the website you gave me it only show health check application if I use eMedical which is not available in the country I am leaving now.
> 
> Please help me if you can


Please verify that you are using the following link to Login to E-Visa page:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## shabanasafa

maximusstreuous said:


> Hi shabanasafa
> Are u an onshore applicant or offshore ?? I am an onshore applicant.
> And did u contacted ur CO meanwhile?



Offshore applicant... No i dint... We sent mail two week back thats it...


----------



## biancaneil

I applied on 31st of january. No news of co or grant. Frontloaded all documents. Two weeks ago my evisa page changed as it asked to upload form 80 for the main apllicant. Did tis straight away. It still says required. Other members think I must have a co because otherwise it wouldnt show up on evisa to upload it so fingers crossed. Just feels a bit worrying march applicants got their grants and co's:°)
Big congrats to all with good news and for the other ones hang on!!


----------



## vishsang

biancaneil said:


> I applied on 31st of january. No news of co or grant. Frontloaded all documents. Two weeks ago my evisa page changed as it asked to upload form 80 for the main apllicant. Did tis straight away. It still says required. Other members think I must have a co because otherwise it wouldnt show up on evisa to upload it so fingers crossed. Just feels a bit worrying march applicants got their grants and co's:°)
> Big congrats to all with good news and for the other ones hang on!!


If you feel so inclined, you could technically call the DIAC to confirm if there is a CO on your case... since it has been almost 10 weeks.


----------



## mamunmaziz

vishsang said:


> People, I have a query.
> 
> Our eVisa page still shows "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of - Work Reference" as "Required" for the primary applicant even though we are not claiming experience in Australia. We have however attached employment letters, payslips etc for Overseas Work Experience and that has changed to "Received".
> 
> Note that we don't have a CO yet (that we know of).
> Can someone advise if this is a mistake or just a shortcoming in the system that it shows all work experience documents as "Required" by default?


I think it is by default


----------



## WailKasha

Thanks AUS2013 for your reply. I am able to access website you mentioned but according to what I know , it is used for submitting the application and upload the documents.
I need to access Check the progress of your online lodged application where you enter TRN, Date of Birth, Passport Number ,Country of Passport (Not TRN and Password).
Note that the health check form on website you mentioned uses the e Medical which dose not suite me as the panel doctors in Tanzania dose not have e Medical service ,this why I need to access the other website where you can download for 26E,160E

Please assist in this matter.Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

nadeeMW said:


> Hi Oorve,
> 
> I have applied for 190 ( NSW SS). what do you mean by 4 weeks processing? Is that mean after we submit all documents including medicals and everything ,it can take up to 4 weeks to finalize the file


4 - 5 weeks is the time it takes for a CO to be assigned. From there on there are multiple factors like medicals/docs verification etc that can take some time and which is different depending on case to case basis.


----------



## anandlitesh

australia.ind said:


> Hi,
> 
> We went for medicals and my spouse BP was high,they asked us to come back the next day to check on the BP again.
> 
> 
> We went and it was normal, and tehy confirmed taht we don't need to go for any further test,just because he was anxiuos it was high on the previous day.
> 
> Again we got a call from the hospital saying that they mailed Australian High Commision about the BP and they now asking us to get cardiology opinion and clear ECG,Echo and Kidney Function test.
> 
> Even if everything is fne,will tehy keep my husband medicals as Category "B" or will it get refered?
> 
> 
> Pls share ur thoughts.I'm confused.


Hi ...
When i went for my medicals with my wife than my BP was high on that day and they checked it twice & it was on Higer side..

After that doctor suggested me to go for ECHO test & got the report on the same day. After sharing the report they uploaded my Medicals. They normally check the effect of BP on the Heart...

My CO Contacted me on 21st March and asked for some documents & i have asked for my medicals status also from her but till now no update about medicals.

My agent has confirmed from the Clinic and they have confirmed that they have given us the A grade & now lets see.......


----------



## 204055

Hi guys, should form 80 be hand filled or in the pdf itself??


----------



## smahesh202

varunsic said:


> Hi guys, should form 80 be hand filled or in the pdf itself??


Hi Varun,

You can do it either ways. But remember that pdf can't be saved. You have to fill everything in single go and take a print out.

With regards,
mahesh.


----------



## Immiseek

biancaneil said:


> I applied on 31st of january. No news of co or grant. Frontloaded all documents. Two weeks ago my evisa page changed as it asked to upload form 80 for the main apllicant. Did tis straight away. It still says required. Other members think I must have a co because otherwise it wouldnt show up on evisa to upload it so fingers crossed. Just feels a bit worrying march applicants got their grants and co's:°)
> Big congrats to all with good news and for the other ones hang on!!


Pls update your signature with time lines


----------



## anandlitesh

Any one here who got the Grant from GSM Team 2 Adelaide with CO Initials RL...............

Dont know what they are doing with my Case as i have submitted my documents on 25th of March and no update till now.............


----------



## 204055

smahesh202 said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> You can do it either ways. But remember that pdf can't be saved. You have to fill everything in single go and take a print out.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh.


Thanks


----------



## vishsang

smahesh202 said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> You can do it either ways. But remember that pdf can't be saved. You have to fill everything in single go and take a print out.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh.


Actually, thankfully the Form 80 can be saved. I can't imagine filling in that monster in one go.

If you are neurotic like me, you will click save a hundred times to make sure it actually does get saved


----------



## biancaneil

so sorry i have not put in a timeline yet. How do i do this?
And I will call them tomorow!will keep u all informed!!which is the best number to call for appliationprogress?Is it a general number on the website?


----------



## biancaneil

ielts april 2012-skillassesment ANMAC started in april 2012-granted in december 2012-EOI invite 5th of jan-lodged visa 189 31stjan-co? grant ??


----------



## vishsang

biancaneil said:


> so sorry i have not put in a timeline yet. How do i do this?
> And I will call them tomorow!will keep u all informed!!which is the best number to call for appliationprogress?Is it a general number on the website?


You can just post the timeline on this thread for now. 

After you have made 5 or more posts, you will be upgraded from "Expat Newbie" to "Expat Member". Then you can go to QuickLinks => Edit Signature and enter your timeline.

Good luck with your phonecall!


----------



## ash19845

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi.... its 189 subclass


thanks


----------



## biancaneil

hi vishsang thank you!!wohoo this is my 5th post then ;°)


----------



## tranceoholic

hi Guys,

Does anyone know what does BF stand for?
I had submitted my Form 80, and in the list of documents uploaded, the document name comes as BF

Also what does TRIM stand for? For my PCC the document name comes as TRIM.

Thanks,
RV.


----------



## ash19845

sanyoz said:


> Just got my Visa Grant . I applied on March 4th. No contact from CO and got my grant in 36 days. Good luck for you guys who applied in March. Good luck everyone. Thanks a lot for the suggestions and help.


congrats mate!!!


----------



## australia.ind

anandlitesh said:


> Hi ...
> When i went for my medicals with my wife than my BP was high on that day and they checked it twice & it was on Higer side..
> 
> After that doctor suggested me to go for ECHO test & got the report on the same day. After sharing the report they uploaded my Medicals. They normally check the effect of BP on the Heart...
> 
> My CO Contacted me on 21st March and asked for some documents & i have asked for my medicals status also from her but till now no update about medicals.
> 
> My agent has confirmed from the Clinic and they have confirmed that they have given us the A grade & now lets see.......


Thank you so much for your reply.We are going for test tomorrow.

Fingers Crossed.Please update once u get the grant letter


----------



## TreasureHunter

I got the invitation for 189 on 04-Mar. I guess I am ready with all docs visa application today.. Please wish me good luck


----------



## ash19845

TreasureHunter said:


> I got the invitation for 189 on 04-Mar. I guess I am ready with all docs visa application today.. Please wish me good luck


All the best!!!


----------



## vsubnis

smahesh202 said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> You can do it either ways. But remember that pdf can't be saved. You have to fill everything in single go and take a print out.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh.


The PDF can be saved if you get access to adobe acrobat or any pdf writer


----------



## tejukondal

mirza_755 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have summarized one statistic after closely observing few members update. There are about 21 members till now who are applied VISA for 189 in different time (starting from 13th Dec 2012 to till date) and CO is assigned from Team 34 (BD, AM, L, AA, BK, JC, BH).
> 
> Among of them only 4 members are granted VISA (DeeDee(Applied 13th Dec 12), Kemee (Applied 15th Dec 12), anilkiran.nittala (Applied 20th Dec 12), deepuz (Applied 2nd Feb 13)).
> 
> So December applicant have good hope for grant. Cheers ....................


Great job compiling this info... Well done...


----------



## smahesh202

vsubnis said:


> The PDF can be saved if you get access to adobe acrobat or any pdf writer


I am not talking about pdfs in general. This is only with respect to Form 80 that I downloaded. When I tried to save adobe reader gave this warning 'Data typed into this form will not be saved. Adobe reader can save only a blank copy of this form'. There could be otherways by which we can achieve this. Foxit Reader allows you to save it. Discovered it recently.

With regards,
mahesh.


----------



## vsubnis

smahesh202 said:


> I am not talking about pdfs in general. This is only with respect to Form 80 that I downloaded. When I tried to save adobe reader gave this warning 'Data typed into this form will not be saved. Adobe reader can save only a blank copy of this form'. There could be otherways by which we can achieve this. Foxit Reader allows you to save it. Discovered it recently.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh.


Correct. It will say that cause you're using a pdf reader. Try using a pdf writer (lets say adobe acrobat) and not acrobat reader. It will save your form 80 or form 1221 or any other forms you want. Hope it helps.


----------



## varuni

tranceoholic said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know what does BF stand for?
> I had submitted my Form 80, and in the list of documents uploaded, the document name comes as BF
> 
> Also what does TRIM stand for? For my PCC the document name comes as TRIM.
> 
> Thanks,
> RV.



To my understanding, 

BF = Being Finalised
TRIM - The Requirement Is Met

Can you update your signature. When did you apply?
Who is your CO? Which Team?

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## varuni

vsubnis said:


> Correct. It will say that cause you're using a pdf reader. Try using a pdf writer (lets say adobe acrobat) and not acrobat reader. It will save your form 80 or form 1221 or any other forms you want. Hope it helps.




Download *Adobe Reader XI* version. It will let you save. You don't need a writer for this.

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## mamunmaziz

Today I enter into at least 4 times in my DIAC page and unfortunately I didn't find anything there, there is no attachment, no links ...nothing and ' in progress' changed backed into 'in received'....I hope its nothing but a *bug* only ....isn't it?


----------



## AUS2013

mamunmaziz said:


> Today I enter into at least 4 times in my DIAC page and unfortunately I didn't find anything there, there is no attachment, no links ...nothing and ' in progress' changed backed into 'in received'....I hope its nothing but a *bug* only ....isn't it?


Same is happening to me now... I tried logging in multiple times.. its showing "Application received" and no attachments... I hope it is a BUG!!!





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313 *ACS APP*:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||*IELTS*: 12/01/13 7 in each|| *EOI Submitted*: 19/02/13| *Invite* 4th March || *VISA Lodged*: 8th march || *PCC*: 03/04/2013 *Med*: 06/04/2013 *CO*: Awaited


----------



## yahoo

mamunmaziz said:


> Today I enter into at least 4 times in my DIAC page and unfortunately I didn't find anything there, there is no attachment, no links ...nothing and ' in progress' changed backed into 'in received'....I hope its nothing but a *bug* only ....isn't it?


My profile isn't showing any of my attachments either. Must be a bug


----------



## MrIndia

hi ,

Any idea how much time CO will take once the e-visa status on right hand side is coming as Application received & all links has gone away .

Rgds
PK


----------



## WailKasha

Thanks AUS2013 for your reply. I am able to access website you mentioned but according to what I know , it is used for submitting the application and upload the documents.
I need to access Check the progress of your online lodged application where you enter TRN, Date of Birth, Passport Number ,Country of Passport (Not TRN and Password).
Note that the health check form on website you mentioned uses the e Medical which dose not suite me as the panel doctors in Tanzania dose not have e Medical service ,this why I need to access the other website where you can download for 26E,160E

Please assist in this matter.Thanks


----------



## 204055

vishsang said:


> Actually, thankfully the Form 80 can be saved. I can't imagine filling in that monster in one go.
> 
> If you are neurotic like me, you will click save a hundred times to make sure it actually does get saved


Did it by hand. Took 2 hours.


----------



## tenten

bots123 said:


> Any grants from team 6 Adelaide??? Am I ever gonna get one??


DIAC cannot be silent forever - they will streth your patience, but at some point they will respond. 

We do know that MOC has finalised some medicals from mid dec 2012, Just a matter of time before they get to yours. I am hopeful that you will hear from them in the next 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## EA55

*189 application - Status changed to "Received" and no attached documents*

Hi All,

I am also facing the same issue as most of the members of this forum are currently facing. I just logged in to check my 189 application status and it is showing me status as "Received" and I cannot see all my attached documents which is a bit scary for me.

Hope it is a bug. Just wanted to ask if anyone has contacted DIAC and confirmed that this is a bug or may be someone could have a clue of whats going on?

Thanks,
EA55


----------



## tenten

WailKasha said:


> Thanks AUS2013 for your reply. I am able to access website you mentioned but according to what I know , it is used for submitting the application and upload the documents.
> I need to access Check the progress of your online lodged application where you enter TRN, Date of Birth, Passport Number ,Country of Passport (Not TRN and Password).
> Note that the health check form on website you mentioned uses the e Medical which dose not suite me as the panel doctors in Tanzania dose not have e Medical service ,this why I need to access the other website where you can download for 26E,160E
> 
> Please assist in this matter.Thanks


You can do that on the same website. A longer way of getting there, go to immi.go.au, choose SkillSelect. On the right select 'login to Skillselect'. On the next page *do not* enter your EOI login details, but choose ' Continue to saved online application ' from the panel on the right. Once there you can enter your TRN and password.

From there you can print your health forms by going to the 'organise health' link under each applicant.

If you are using an Agent, perhaps you do not have the password, your agent does.


----------



## WailKasha

tenten said:


> You can do that on the same website. A longer way of getting there, go to immi.go.au, choose SkillSelect. On the right select 'login to Skillselect'. On the next page *do not* enter your EOI login details, but choose ' Continue to saved online application ' from the panel on the right. Once there you can enter your TRN and password.
> 
> From there you can print your health forms by going to the 'organise health' link under each applicant.
> 
> If you are using an Agent, perhaps you do not have the password, your agent does.


Thanks Tenten, I went there but the form I print is referral form to panel doctors with eMedical service ,but the country I am living now(Tanzania) dose not have panel doctors with eMedical service ,therefore, I need to download the forms (26E and 160E) online , print them and take them to doctor for the health check.
Please help me ,how to get these form online or what is the other way?


----------



## joluwarrior

I find it quite hilarious to share this. At the least, my surprise was given a good knock this morning.

With just a week after getting the grant, my wife recd. a call this morning from WA asking availability for a job 
Unfortunately, the call got disconnected in the middle of the conversation, so only some details of the job plus her availability could be discussed. Contact details of the lady calling could not be taken.


----------



## Nazir

Hi,

I've been told today by the agent that my CO has informed him, my case is in internal security check with AISO (Australian Internal Security Organization). As per him it will take min 10 days, the question is has anyone's ever encountered such situation, if so pls share your experience. What does it mean and how long does it actually take? 

He also informed the CO that my wife will be leaving for the delivery next month to Pakistan so should she get her medical and most importantly PCC done (in Singapore, in order to get the PCC, they need finger prints) but she said NO, we dont want it right now and wait for the requirement to come. 

Hoping that they don't come up with requirements when she is away as it will delay our case as she is due in July first week.

Waiting for your experienced advice.
Regards

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## jogiyogi

*Technical Issues*



mamunmaziz said:


> Today I enter into at least 4 times in my DIAC page and unfortunately I didn't find anything there, there is no attachment, no links ...nothing and ' in progress' changed backed into 'in received'....I hope its nothing but a *bug* only ....isn't it?


Hi friends,

I also experienced same problem where my application "In progress" status changed to "Received" and all attachments were missing. But after 30 minutes everything came back.

No need to worry for such kind of technical issues It is a part of their system maintenance activities, during which applicants might face such issues. However few minutes/hours down the line it will be back to its original status.

DIAC wants to see your patience welcome, show them you are brave enough to face these situations lane::violin::drum::laser:.


----------



## vinnie88

Nazir said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been told today by the agent that my CO has informed him, my case is in internal security check with AISO (Australian Internal Security Organization). As per him it will take min 10 days, the question is has anyone's ever encountered such situation, if so pls share your experience. What does it mean and how long does it actually take?
> 
> He also informed the CO that my wife will be leaving for the delivery next month to Pakistan so should she get her medical and most importantly PCC done (in Singapore, in order to get the PCC, they need finger prints) but she said NO, we dont want it right now and wait for the requirement to come.
> 
> Hoping that they don't come up with requirements when she is away as it will delay our case as she is due in July first week.
> 
> Waiting for your experienced advice.
> Regards
> 
> IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?



hi , 

I think it will take longer than 10 days. They say they try to finalize 75% of applicants within 3 months and the unlucky applicants may have to wait up to 12 months. 

Everyone goes through security checks, it just takes weeks for some, and months, or even years for others. 

It's externally rare for a CO not to inform an applicant of external checks if they are going through it.


----------



## vinnie88

My agent is gonna call my CO on Friday to find out because we suspect that my CO has forwarded my case to ASIO and probably forgot to tell me about it. I would rather know now than waiting every week for a grant. I suggest other DEC or earl JAN applicants to do the same if they still havent got their grants,


----------



## AUS2013

I have uploaded all the documents. Still it shows required for my Tax Document, ACS skill assessment and Educational Certificate. I can see the documents uploaded in the list but in "Progress" it shows "Required". Please let me know if I need to upload these documents again or it is fine.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313 *ACS APP*:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||*IELTS*: 12/01/13 7 in each|| *EOI Submitted*: 19/02/13| *Invite* 4th March || *VISA Lodged*: 8th march || *PCC*: 03/04/2013 *Med*: 06/04/2013 *CO*: Awaited


----------



## haryk

AUS2013 said:


> I have uploaded all the documents. Still it shows required for my Tax Document, ACS skill assessment and Educational Certificate. I can see the documents uploaded in the list but in "Progress" it shows "Required". Please let me know if I need to upload these documents again or it is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313 *ACS APP*:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||*IELTS*: 12/01/13 7 in each|| *EOI Submitted*: 19/02/13| *Invite* 4th March || *VISA Lodged*: 8th march || *PCC*: 03/04/2013 *Med*: 06/04/2013 *CO*: Awaited


It is enough.. no need to upload again..


----------



## Nazir

vinnie88 said:


> hi ,
> 
> I think it will take longer than 10 days. They say they try to finalize 75% of applicants within 3 months and the unlucky applicants may have to wait up to 12 months.
> 
> Everyone goes through security checks, it just takes weeks for some, and months, or even years for others.
> 
> It's externally rare for a CO not to inform an applicant of external checks if they are going through it.


Thanks Vinnie 88! Appreciate your prompt reply. So I guess I need to calm down and expect something in June hopefully in shaa Allah. fingers crossed.

Regards

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## Furan

tejukondal said:


> Great job compiling this info... Well done...


Wow that is helpful! 
I thinkб therefore, I should stop waiting for a Grant Letter. Undergoing routine processing since 2nd of March, Applied on 7 January! Brisbane team 34! that is a bad luck( to be allocated to that team! 

I missed the deadline for paying tuition fees at Uni! (( paid as an international student. The difference is 2900! almost the visa cost!(( they wanna our money! I think. 
I would have to pay lees on permanent visa!....

What is more, I would not study for the Second year, should probably inquiry my CO about changing Student visa on June 2013 to the Bridging Visa. Last bridging visa was ceased ...travelled overseas after the application had been made. 

What do you think?? Any experience?? Advice*??


----------



## backsss

I have no idea who is my CO until I called DIAC yesterday! I lodged my 189 at the beginning of Jan and been allocated to a CO in team33 since Feb. My partner and I heard nothing from this CO, and he/she does not even reply my email either. Gosh! I have been waiting sooooooo long for a news


----------



## vinnie88

backsss said:


> I have no idea who is my CO until I called DIAC yesterday! I lodged my 189 at the beginning of Jan and been allocated to a CO in team33 since Feb. My partner and I heard nothing from this CO, and he/she does not even reply my email either. Gosh! I have been waiting sooooooo long for a news


Haha tell me about it.. I have been waiting since mid Dec! 

I know its tempting but i suggest not emailing your CO any longer... the less you email them the nicer they treat you.


----------



## vinnie88

to my fellow team 34 applicants, I guarantee one of you will get a grant this week, whos gonna be this lucky man? lol


----------



## vinnie88

Furan said:


> Wow that is helpful!
> I thinkб therefore, I should stop waiting for a Grant Letter. Undergoing routine processing since 2nd of March, Applied on 7 January! Brisbane team 34! that is a bad luck( to be allocated to that team!
> 
> I missed the deadline for paying tuition fees at Uni! (( paid as an international student. The difference is 2900! almost the visa cost!(( they wanna our money! I think.
> I would have to pay lees on permanent visa!....
> 
> What is more, I would not study for the Second year, should probably inquiry my CO about changing Student visa on June 2013 to the Bridging Visa. Last bridging visa was ceased ...travelled overseas after the application had been made.
> 
> What do you think?? Any experience?? Advice*??



They usually dont advise you on things like that. by the way, my CO also told me my application is under mandatory checking on 19 March.... I dont know what this mandatory checking is but I guess its the same as routine processing....


----------



## tenten

vinnie88 said:


> to my fellow team 34 applicants, I guarantee one of you will get a grant this week, whos gonna be this lucky man? lol


I so want to believe you! However T34 gives me less inspiration than you do.


----------



## vinnie88

tenten said:


> I so want to believe you! However T34 gives me less inspiration than you do.


lol lets hope for the best. btw, do you think they really follow an order in terms of the dates applicantions are received?


----------



## permutation

Guys, you talk about team 34 being slow... I have been assigned to team 7 and only 2 others belong to the same team... How come - does this team takes fringe applicants only?


----------



## vinnie88

permutation said:


> Guys, you talk about team 34 being slow... I have been assigned to team 7 and only 2 others belong to the same team... How come - does this team takes fringe applicants only?


I think some teams are designated to people from specific countries because DIAC knows that some CO's are not trained in understanding some cultural, economic, or political situation of some countries and frequently refuse or delay visa applications because they are unable to fully evaluate the case.


----------



## tenten

vinnie88 said:


> lol lets hope for the best. btw, do you think they really follow an order in terms of the dates applicantions are received?


I think so. However once CO begins working on the cases, the order falls away. The application which is easier to verify will get finalised first.


----------



## superm

Make your CO's work easy - he will be happy and will help your case.. 
How to make your CO's work easy.. provide everything including pcc, form 80 and meds before CO is assigned!


----------



## tenten

superm said:


> Make your CO's work easy - he will be happy and will help your case..
> How to make your CO's work easy.. provide everything including pcc, form 80 and meds before CO is assigned!


I wish that was the case with T34. I submitted all docs beforehand. the mail I got just said we have started assessment of your application. No docs were requested. Besides, the other T34 applicants sent all requested docs in a few days but we are all waiting for them to get done. There is something about t34 - I do not know what it is, but believe me its not your average team of COs.


----------



## superm

well - that's hard luck then. Atleast you did what you could from your side. Now its in their hands.
We can just hope that they would move along.. did they given any particular reason to any of the waiting applicants about the reason of delay?


----------



## vinnie88

Yeah I also frontloaded PCC and meds ( got them all done in early Dec). 

My CO emailed me sometime in march saying shes received all my documents and my file is undergoing mandatory checking and she will let me know if she needs anything. 

A pretty broad response, she either meant a 6-8 week routine check to verify my documents or she probably forwared my case for further checks with ASIO, i have no idea!


----------



## Nalpu

permutation said:


> Guys, you talk about team 34 being slow... I have been assigned to team 7 and only 2 others belong to the same team... How come - does this team takes fringe applicants only?


Hey..I got team 7 as wel...see my signature for details....CO is AP....did my spouse further medical test ie hep b and c test on 15/01/13 and sent 0n 17/01/13. Til to date no grant for me....organise your health exam still appears for my spouse..

Tired of waiting....

Permulation whats your CO's initial...

Cheers...


----------



## permutation

Nalpu said:


> Hey..I got team 7 as wel...see my signature for details....CO is AP....did my spouse further medical test ie hep b and c test on 15/01/13 and sent 0n 17/01/13. Til to date no grant for me....organise your health exam still appears for my spouse..
> 
> Tired of waiting....
> 
> Permulation whats your CO's initial...
> 
> Cheers...


I can see your frustration, but seems you would be done once medicals are processed. My CO is LM. I wrote to them yesterday to ask how things are progressing - probably at least one of us is having problem with the meds.
Who came in contact with you regarding the further tests of your wife, CO or from MOC?


----------



## Furan

wow there are so many applicants from Team 34. 
Nice to hear that! we are in the same boat.

Looking forward for grants this week! I am sure we will have some)


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Anyone got CO assigned/grant today?


----------



## backsss

vinnie88 said:


> Haha tell me about it.. I have been waiting since mid Dec!
> 
> I know its tempting but i suggest not emailing your CO any longer... the less you email them the nicer they treat you.



R u serious? U haven't even emailed your CO once? What if your CO just simply too busy and forgot your case? 

I know it is a better way to contact them at a minimum, and yet it is such annoying feeling your CO is doing nothing with your case and has no any contact with you you know.


----------



## backsss

Anyone in team33? My CO is Li from team33. heard nothing from him/her. Does team33 quick?


----------



## golduniyamarket

folks..i have some queries on this process and grant..can you please throw some light on them

1. grant provided by DIAC is temporary PR or PR in actual sense? 
2. Do I have to spend sometime in Aus before getting PR and then again go through some time for citizenship?
3. And I have to play exactly same duties which I mentioned to ACS skill assessment and in application? If I do any other duties, I will be in trouble.


----------



## raghalan

*Anyone using Skype, please help.*

Anyone using Skype, please help.

Am trying to call DIAC from skype, In Skype tool, I selected country as Australia in the drop down, which will prefix +61, then I dialed 131881. 

It tries to call +61131881. But its working. Then tried to prefix SA code as well which is (08) / 8.

Not sure if am missing anything to include.  Please advise if any one used to call DIAC from Skype. Thanks.

-Regards,
Ragu


----------



## vovon

golduniyamarket said:


> folks..i have some queries on this process and grant..can you please throw some light on them
> 
> 1. grant provided by DIAC is temporary PR or PR in actual sense?
> 2. Do I have to spend sometime in Aus before getting PR and then again go through some time for citizenship?
> 3. And I have to play exactly same duties which I mentioned to ACS skill assessment and in application? If I do any other duties, I will be in trouble.


dont know what do you mean by "pr in the actual sense", but DIAC initially gives u 5 year PR, but u can extend your stay beyond 5 years using resident return visa. check that out in DIAC website. for citizenship, the earliest you can apply is after 4 years of almost continuous stay in australia. Once you get PR you can work or study or do business in watever you want or can do nothing as well. that resume is just for getting the PR.


----------



## Waitin2Exhale

hello everyone.

im still a bit new at this and not farmiliar with most abreviations used on the posts.can somebody clarify for me how long is the 189 visa valid for? ive seen in some posts that its valid for 4 years and others say its 5 years. is it easier to use a migration agent to lodge your application or is it not that tricky to do it yourself??


----------



## Waitin2Exhale

ian.thomas said:


> The Permanent Residency is for 5 years and you can extend it after 5 years by means of RRV- resident return visa.
> 
> If in this 5 years you stay continously in Australia for 4 years you are eligible for Citizenship....
> 
> Using an agent or not is totally at your discretion..
> 
> I believe using this forum you can easily apply however if you are ready to pay 50-60k then you can go for a migration agent. Also depends upon the circumstances and complexity involved.
> 
> Cheers!!!



Thank you so much for the info. things are starting to make more sense now.


----------



## tranceoholic

Hi All,

The Indian PCC issued by the RPO, does it contain your current/permanent address?
Kindly reply asap.

Thanks,
RV.


----------



## superm

MrIndia said:


> hi ,
> 
> Any idea how much time CO will take once the e-visa status on right hand side is coming as Application received & all links has gone away .
> 
> Rgds
> PK


This is not a step forward - its a step backward in the process. 
This is a system glitch - it will be back soon! Check again after some time!


----------



## biancaneil

Tomorow it will be 10 weeks since i lodged my appication....no news of co yet. Going to give them a call in two days if no news...if its 10 weeks waitingtime ill be patient and give them 10 weeks and one day :°)
Hoping someone will get the golden mail today!!!


----------



## anandlitesh

tranceoholic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The Indian PCC issued by the RPO, does it contain your current/permanent address?
> Kindly reply asap.
> 
> Thanks,
> RV.




Nopes..It doesn't mentioned any of your address on Indian PCC.........


----------



## tranceoholic

thanks a ton anandlitesh!


----------



## golduniyamarket

ian.thomas said:


> The Permanent Residency is for 5 years and you can extend it after 5 years by means of RRV- resident return visa.
> 
> If in this 5 years you stay continously in Australia for 4 years you are eligible for Citizenship....
> 
> Using an agent or not is totally at your discretion..
> 
> I believe using this forum you can easily apply however if you are ready to pay 50-60k then you can go for a migration agent. Also depends upon the circumstances and complexity involved.
> 
> Cheers!!!


thanks for response buddy..
I was talking to someone today and she confused me to my core..she said approved grant will be just an entry permit to Aus not PR per se. You have to stay sometime in Aus and earn your PR and then stay for sometime to get citizenship.

Whereas my understanding is granted visa is PR itself..

hope I am right..


----------



## clarke

I think it is better to contact them and see what is happening on the other side.If you have not done PCC and Med, you could do it to speedup the process. 

Nowadays, many folks, upload form 80 before CO contact you.

Good Luck


----------



## clarke

biancaneil said:


> Tomorow it will be 10 weeks since i lodged my appication....no news of co yet. Going to give them a call in two days if no news...if its 10 weeks waitingtime ill be patient and give them 10 weeks and one day :°)
> Hoping someone will get the golden mail today!!!


I think it is better to contact them and see what is happening on the other side.If you have not done PCC and Med, you could do it to speedup the process. 

Nowadays, many folks, upload form 80 before CO contact you.

Good Luck


----------



## prmadhav

biancaneil said:


> Tomorow it will be 10 weeks since i lodged my appication....no news of co yet. Going to give them a call in two days if no news...if its 10 weeks waitingtime ill be patient and give them 10 weeks and one day :°)
> Hoping someone will get the golden mail today!!!


I am in same situation. Its 10 week and 3 days over for me, still no mails from CO. 
The DIAC contact number is not getting connected. Do you have any mail id to contact ??


----------



## superm

golduniyamarket said:


> folks..i have some queries on this process and grant..can you please throw some light on them
> 
> 1. grant provided by DIAC is temporary PR or PR in actual sense?
> *PR is just PR not temporary or anything else. Concept of how many years etc is given in above post*
> 
> 2. Do I have to spend sometime in Aus before getting PR and then again go through some time for citizenship?
> *You need to validate your PR before the 'first entry date' mentioned on your visa - once validated its valid till 5 yr from grant date*
> 3. And I have to play exactly same duties which I mentioned to ACS skill assessment and in application? If I do any other duties, I will be in trouble.


*you can do whatever you want - its a free country *

You seem to have come too far without the knowledge of what you will receive at end.. ;-p no worries many of did the same


----------



## oorvee

Guys I have submitted additional docs asked by CO ( T 34) on 6th April. 
Quick question for forum.
Do they acknowledge( other than system generated) that these doc s are ok.

I am yet to go for medical, apart from that I have submitted all docs.

Pl help


----------



## akhash

raghalan said:


> Anybody who have lodged visa between Feb 25th and March 10th still waiting for CO / Grant ?


I applied on Feb 28th and still waiting for CO. Not sure what is it taking more than 5 weeks for them to assign a CO.


----------



## mandanapu

Hi,
CO has been allotted. Team 34 Brisbane. Co initials L

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: Waiting |Grant: Waiting


----------



## udda

WailKasha said:


> Thanks Tenten, I went there but the form I print is referral form to panel doctors with eMedical service ,but the country I am living now(Tanzania) dose not have panel doctors with eMedical service ,therefore, I need to download the forms (26E and 160E) online , print them and take them to doctor for the health check.
> Please help me ,how to get these form online or what is the other way?


You can visit following web site and download the forms. 

Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration

After you visit web select application forms, then select alphabetical list and under letters "M" and "R" you can find form 26 and form 160.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

mandanapu said:


> Hi,
> CO has been allotted. Team 34 Brisbane. Co initials L
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: Waiting |Grant: Waiting


Awesome.. Grant is on the way!!


----------



## anandlitesh

udda said:


> You can visit following web site and download the forms.
> 
> Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration
> 
> After you visit web select application forms, then select alphabetical list and under letters "M" and "R" you can find form 26 and form 160.



HI Udda...
Any updates from your side and want to know when CO Contacted you..she tell u directly about the Medical reffered or you have asked her to confirm the medical status.......

Bcz as i have shared with earlier.. Medical link of my wife & mine got disappeared earlier and after that she requested only for the Form 80 & overseas work experience...that we have submitted on 25th of March and no news after that..


----------



## letSmove

backsss said:


> Anyone in team33? My CO is Li from team33. heard nothing from him/her. Does team33 quick?


My CO is from team 33, initials LZ. have u submitted all the docs CO asked for. if yes, you can check the status with CO.


----------



## joluwarrior

letSmove said:


> My CO is from team 33, initials LZ. have u submitted all the docs CO asked for. if yes, you can check the status with CO.


I had DC from T33. He was quick.


----------



## joluwarrior

kemee said:


> Thanks you everyone for your help and suggestion, Finally Yesterday I have received my Grant Letter.
> 
> Date Of Lodge : 15-Dec-2012
> CO : 15-Feb-2013, Brisbane team 34 : Initial : AM
> Grant : 8th April,
> 
> I have some query, currently I am in Australian on 457 visa, while lodging I was in India.
> 
> I found somewhere, that to activate this visa we need to exit and entry from Australia. Any opinion?


Congratulations !! :clap2:
Good luck for the future !!


----------



## joluwarrior

Jump2Aus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my GRANT few minutes back. Thanks for all the information posted on this forum which actually helped me to be cool and keep tracking the GRANT dates....


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## udda

anandlitesh said:


> HI Udda...
> Any updates from your side and want to know when CO Contacted you..she tell u directly about the Medical reffered or you have asked her to confirm the medical status.......
> 
> Bcz as i have shared with earlier.. Medical link of my wife & mine got disappeared earlier and after that she requested only for the Form 80 & overseas work experience...that we have submitted on 25th of March and no news after that..


Hi,

I did not ask about my medicals, In her first mail she requested from 80 and after few days she replied me saying that my wife's medical was referred to MOC. 

I think you can send a mail and ask about the status of your meds. She normally replies pretty quickly.


----------



## joluwarrior

sanyoz said:


> Just got my Visa Grant . I applied on March 4th. No contact from CO and got my grant in 36 days. Good luck for you guys who applied in March. Good luck everyone. Thanks a lot for the suggestions and help.


Congratulations:clap2:
All the best for the future


----------



## joluwarrior

pretty11 said:


> hi kemee!
> 
> congrats on ur grant!
> if that is required by DIAC then you have to depart Australia for a while and come back after sometime -- that is for the visa 189 to take effect.
> 
> my friend from Perth has the same situation
> she has to take a vacation here in the Phils for a week then return to Perth
> 
> having that grant means rewarding yourself a vacation
> why not take the opportunity to have a break and celebrate it
> (here in the phils?? hehe)
> its more fun in the philippines ...
> 
> cheers!!


Phils is actually a good idea. I just noticed that visa holders for Australia can get a 14 day entry permit to the country.
Thinking of Boracay now  :ranger:


----------



## mamunmaziz

Yesterday I was unable to find any uploaded documents in my DIAC page , but today I found everything but many changes there....
Beside two attachment 'TRIM' is being written and beside health evidence 'requested' is being written previously which was 'recommended', before there were no attached links for form 80 but now its there....etc...
Still I haven't been assigned any CO...But the changes being made is that indicates any CO is noticing my CASE


----------



## varuni

*Medicals - Organize health*

My daughter's Organize health link disappeared from today. Mine and my wife's links are still there. About half hour back, my Organize health link disappeared but reappeared again. 

Is this a glitch or means something?

Varuni


----------



## anandlitesh

udda said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not ask about my medicals, In her first mail she requested from 80 and after few days she replied me saying that my wife's medical was referred to MOC.
> 
> I think you can send a mail and ask about the status of your meds. She normally replies pretty quickly.




Thanks for the reply..

I have sent a mail to CO on 1st week of April regarding the Medical status but till now didnt receive any mail for this.

When i have asked my agent to make the enquiry than they said if they are not getting any reply than it is a good news but i not sure untillunless i didnt get any response mail or Grant..


----------



## mandanapu

mandanapu said:


> Hi,
> CO has been allotted. Team 34 Brisbane. Co initials L
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: Waiting |Grant: Waiting


CO requested for couple of docs here. He received primary applicant Medicals and requesting for spouse Medicals. But when I called hospital, they are telling that they have uploaded both of us. Bt dunno wt to do? CO requested for extra evidence of relationship as well. 
I've rental agreement on my wife's name. My name is also appeared there. I think that is sufficient. Is it?
Even on my wife's drivers licence my name is appearing. Is it enough?
I have credit card and my wife is using add on card. So CC bill coming on my name but in statement even my wife name is appearing. So can I submit this?

Pls share ur ideas guys. Help will be appreciated.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013 |Grant: Waiting


----------



## anandlitesh

Any body here having experience with the CO initial RL from Team 2 Adelaide......


----------



## Abrar

Hello members,

I don't have Birth Certificates of myself and my spouse, and I always believed that our Secondary School Transcripts would be enough for our Date of Birth evidence.

Seniors, please let me know if Birth Certificate is compulsory? If no, then what are the alternatives I can provide for 'Evidence' of Birth'?

Regards,
Abrar


----------



## joluwarrior

Abrar said:


> Hello members,
> 
> I don't have Birth Certificates of myself and my spouse, and I always believed that our Secondary School Transcripts would be enough for our Date of Birth evidence.
> 
> Seniors, please let me know if Birth Certificate is compulsory? If no, then what are the alternatives I can provide for 'Evidence' of Birth'?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Yes. Secondary school certificates have worked. But I think passport bio page can also plug the gap of birth certificate.


----------



## Rabbu

One of my brothers is overstaying in Australia and should I mention it in form 80? will it affect the processing of my visa?


----------



## biancaneil

@clarke I have frontloaded meds, PCC and form 80 allready...forgot to put that in sgnature:°). I have found number (general one-not sure if its the right one but will try tomorow
(Email

See: Visa Enquiries - Professionals and Other Skilled Migrants Visas
Telephone

+61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)

@abrar: biopage of your pasport should suffice, we reuested a new birthcertificate and also print of familybook but pasport should be enough I think


----------



## Abrar

Thanks buddies,

Joluwarrior,
So I will attach my Secondary School Certificate for Birth or Age Evidence. And anyhow I have attached Passport as Travel Document. Hope these two would suffice the requirement.

Thomas,
Yes. I am also concerned about that sentence. i.e. 'If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates'..

My Birth Certicate has been misplaced looonnngg back and I didn't have any problem ever as it was never required as mandatory at any place.

So right now thinking of going ahead with School Certificate, meanwhile I'll ask my cousin brother to apply for our Birth Certificates in India. It can come useful if CO asks for it. 

Regards,
Abrar.



joluwarrior said:


> Yes. Secondary school certificates have worked. But I think passport bio page can also plug the gap of birth certificate.





ian.thomas said:


> Hi Abrar,
> 
> I assume your query is for Birth or Age Evidence
> 
> Skillselect says-
> Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
> 
> If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.
> 
> In India we do have birth certificates. Depends upon which state you are.. I got mine translated in english and notarised it.


----------



## backsss

letSmove said:


> My CO is from team 33, initials LZ. have u submitted all the docs CO asked for. if yes, you can check the status with CO.


I should have the same CO as you, but she never contact me since I have been allocated to her in Feb. I knew she is my CO only by calling DIAC. I sent her email but she doesn't replied. 

I have uploaded all docs recommended except work exp coz Im fresh graduate, files are all shown as received, and yet no any news.


----------



## vsubnis

I too am in a similar situation. I have lost my birth certificate. And an nervous because of the country requirement clause. Hopefully the passport bio page will suffice else have the secondary school certificate handy. 

By the way I got CO assigned today. Adelaide team 2 SO initials. 
Anyone with the same CO?? 




Abrar said:


> Thanks buddies,
> 
> Joluwarrior,
> So I will attach my Secondary School Certificate for Birth or Age Evidence. And anyhow I have attached Passport as Travel Document. Hope these two would suffice the requirement.
> 
> Thomas,
> Yes. I am also concerned about that sentence. i.e. 'If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates'..
> 
> My Birth Certicate has been misplaced looonnngg back and I didn't have any problem ever as it was never required as mandatory at any place.
> 
> So right now thinking of going ahead with School Certificate, meanwhile I'll ask my cousin brother to apply for our Birth Certificates in India. It can come useful if CO asks for it.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


----------



## vsubnis

By the way, do the medical forms need to be sent by the case officer? I mean I noticed the forms are quite generic and we just need to fill them. They aren't generated or modified by the CO, are they??
My agent kept me waiting for the CO allocation to get the medical forms.


----------



## vishsang

I don't think the forms change.

Our agent asked us to wait too. We are going to go ahead and get them anyway. 
If we were to listen to our agent, we wouldn't even get the PCCs right now. 
But I am not willing to create further delays in the process  .


----------



## kpriya

mandanapu said:


> CO requested for couple of docs here. He received primary applicant Medicals and requesting for spouse Medicals. But when I called hospital, they are telling that they have uploaded both of us. Bt dunno wt to do?


First, Congrats for CO allocation.

I have applied on Feb 22nd and CO is yet to be allocated. When I called DIAC to know the status, the operator also told me that my kid's medical report is not yet received. The "organise medical link" for my kid is still available but both my spouse and my links disappeared long ago. I called the hospital twice and they confirmed that my kid's report also got uploaded. 

I do not know whether it a technical glitch. If any one experienced this problem already , please let us know how do we proceed.


----------



## vovon

biancaneil said:


> @clarke I have frontloaded meds, PCC and form 80 allready...forgot to put that in sgnature:°). I have found number (general one-not sure if its the right one but will try tomorow
> (Email
> 
> See: Visa Enquiries - Professionals and Other Skilled Migrants Visas
> Telephone
> 
> +61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)
> 
> @abrar: biopage of your pasport should suffice, we reuested a new birthcertificate and also print of familybook but pasport should be enough I think


the number is correct but there is a very long waiting time before you can speak to someone. I tried thrice but didnt have the patience to wait that long.


----------



## vsubnis

vishsang said:


> I don't think the forms change.
> 
> Our agent asked us to wait too. We are going to go ahead and get them anyway.
> If we were to listen to our agent, we wouldn't even get the PCCs right now.
> But I am not willing to create further delays in the process  .


Haha very true. I wish we'd done the same thing. Anyways can't help it now.


----------



## superm

vsubnis said:


> By the way, do the medical forms need to be sent by the case officer? I mean I noticed the forms are quite generic and we just need to fill them. They aren't generated or modified by the CO, are they??
> My agent kept me waiting for the CO allocation to get the medical forms.


Go with meds and pcc asap if you have already lodged you visa application - agents do tend to stretch their cases like chewing-gum, don't know why!


----------



## MrIndia

Finally Grant received today !!!!!

Happy like anything !!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

raghalan said:


> Anyone using Skype, please help.
> 
> Am trying to call DIAC from skype, In Skype tool, I selected country as Australia in the drop down, which will prefix +61, then I dialed 131881.
> 
> It tries to call +61131881. But its working. Then tried to prefix SA code as well which is (08) / 8.
> 
> Not sure if am missing anything to include.  Please advise if any one used to call DIAC from Skype. Thanks.
> 
> -Regards,
> Ragu


Try this one

See: Visa Enquiries - Professionals and Other Skilled Migrants Visas
Telephone

+61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)

I think wait is quite long.. should get through after a while.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

MrIndia said:


> Finally Grant received today !!!!!
> 
> Happy like anything !!!!


CONGRATS MAN... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## AUS2013

superm said:


> Go with meds and pcc asap if you have already lodged you visa application - agents do tend to stretch their cases like chewing-gum, don't know why!


Yes.. even I have uploaded all the docs including PCC and Medicals although my agent said they need to be uploaded only after CO asks for them.

I have a doubt about form 80... against which category does it need to be uploaded ? Please suggest..


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------261313 *ACS APP*:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||*IELTS*: 12/01/13 7 in each|| *EOI Submitted*: 19/02/13| *Invite* 4th March || *VISA Lodged*: 8th march || *PCC*: 03/04/2013 *Med*: 06/04/2013 *CO*: Awaited


----------



## tenten

Did I miss something? Seems there are no grants or CO allocations today.


----------



## dodoyos

kpriya said:


> First, Congrats for CO allocation.
> 
> I have applied on Feb 22nd and CO is yet to be allocated. When I called DIAC to know the status, the operator also told me that my kid's medical report is not yet received. The "organise medical link" for my kid is still available but both my spouse and my links disappeared long ago. I called the hospital twice and they confirmed that my kid's report also got uploaded.
> 
> I do not know whether it a technical glitch. If any one experienced this problem already , please let us know how do we proceed.


Mandanapu & Kpriya,
I had the same experience. Did medicals for myself, wife & 3 children, result were submitted by clinic on 18 Dec 2012. CO went for long leave & when she came back, she could not find my wife's medical report. The organise medical did not dissapeared for my wife too. The rest were ok. Few correspondent with the CO confirmed that she could not locate my wife's medical report but 2 days ago she sent email saying that my wife's medical has been referred but she did not mentioned when. All she said was MOC is looking at 20 Dec 2012 case and told me to wait a couple of months, meaning her medical must have been referred much later. They must have only found it recently. I did asked the clinic where I did the medical to sent me email confirming that they have submitted our medical and sent it to the CO.
Hope this help.


----------



## AUS2013

tenten said:


> Did I miss something? Seems there are no grants or CO allocations today.


Even I was thinking of the samee.............. Monday was very quick and enthusiastic.. Tuesday was slow... and today its like no work from DIAC :


----------



## vovon

suddenly my CO seems very unresponsive and slow


----------



## vishsang

tenten said:


> Did I miss something? Seems there are no grants or CO allocations today.


Even I've been wondering the same. 

Frantically hitting refresh on this page doesn't seem to do anything.... sigh... and here I thought I could magically generate grants for others.


----------



## joluwarrior

tenten said:


> Did I miss something? Seems there are no grants or CO allocations today.


Guess today, almost all applications are going through routine checks.


----------



## vovon

vishsang said:


> Even I've been wondering the same.
> 
> Frantically hitting refresh on this page doesn't seem to do anything.... sigh... and here I thought I could magically generate grants for others.


Was wondering what took you so long to lodge after getting the invite.


----------



## vishsang

vovon said:


> Was wondering what took you so long to lodge after getting the invite.


Oh it was just unfortunate timing. I was relocating back to India after 7 years in US and Canada.. it was just a huge mess. And then my agent is quite slow.. they took ages to go over the application after we filled up the forms. I think between the move and the agent, I must've lost about 2 months.. 

But still things are looking up! I am in the queue now with all you guys... waiting for good news. :clap2:


----------



## vovon

vishsang said:


> Oh it was just unfortunate timing. I was relocating back to India after 7 years in US and Canada.. it was just a huge mess. And then my agent is quite slow.. they took ages to go over the application after we filled up the forms. I think between the move and the agent, I must've lost about 2 months..
> 
> But still things are looking up! I am in the queue now with all you guys... waiting for good news. :clap2:


ok.. yep.. all the best.. i have become very impatient off late... esp after CO allocation.


----------



## vishsang

vovon said:


> ok.. yep.. all the best.. i have become very impatient off late... esp after CO allocation.


Good luck to you too. 

I can imagine that it must be very frustrating. Just 2.5 weeks after submission and I am already hopping around like a bunny on crack. I can't imagine what I will be like after a couple more weeks. My husband needs to stock up on chamomile tea I guess


----------



## devandroid

rkumar1 said:


> Some times this takes time as lik for my wife diappeared after 3 days of our meds and my link was available for another 15 days...so wait and watch.


Finally my organized your health examinations link disappeared today (After 11 dates from the medical) ...

My wife's link was disappeared within 4 days.


----------



## hippie

I have lodged my 190 visa application on the 29th of January.
No communication from CO ever since.
I've prompted my agent to follow-up on the 2nd week of March and someone from support section Adelaide emailed him that a CO has been allocated to my case already. My agent did follow-up again and we're advised to just wait.
*Sigh* It's been 10 weeks now. I thought my case is very straightforward, held one job that is related to my nominated occupation and no other family members involved.


----------



## vsubnis

tenten said:


> Did I miss something? Seems there are no grants or CO allocations today.


I got CO allocated today.


----------



## vishsang

vsubnis said:


> I got CO allocated today.


YAY, congratulations. And good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vishsang

vsubnis said:


> I got CO allocated today.


BTW, I just noticed that you got a US PCC. How long did it take? The FBI must have received my package on Monday Apr 8. I have provided a c/o address in US. So I am hoping I'll get it in 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Immiseek

joluwarrior said:


> Guess today, almost all applications are going through routine checks.


Now you are scaring us. Agreed that there are no grants today, and back of the mind I also have this feeling of routine check, but I'm afraid to come to terms with it

Let's say that DIAC is having a break for a couple of days and our Golden mails would soon be delivered


----------



## joluwarrior

Immiseek said:


> Now you are scaring us. Agreed that there are no grants today, and back of the mind I also have this feeling of routine check, but I'm afraid to come to terms with it
> 
> Let's say that DIAC is having a break for a couple of days and our Golden mails would soon be delivered


Not external mate.... 
Or otherwise maybe T34 is getting the stick from whoever is head of DIAC for delaying cases.


----------



## joluwarrior

vishsang said:


> Good luck to you too.
> 
> I can imagine that it must be very frustrating. Just 2.5 weeks after submission and I am already hopping around like a bunny on crack. I can't imagine what I will be like after a couple more weeks. My husband needs to stock up on chamomile tea I guess


I understand that you have applied for PCC @ US and Canada. Is it ?


----------



## tenten

joluwarrior said:


> Not external mate....
> Or otherwise maybe T34 is getting the stick from whoever is head of DIAC for delaying cases.


Perhaps its pessimism, but I do not think DIAC is worried about the speed of T34. They are still able to deliver within the set standards ( 6 months for 190 & 12 months for 189) - unless of course they have adopted new standards which they have not shared with us, their clients.


----------



## rana_abhijit

tenten said:


> Perhaps its pessimism, but I do not think DIAC is worried about the speed of T34. They are still able to deliver within the set standards ( 6 months for 190 & 12 months for 189) - unless of course they have adopted new standards which they have not shared with us, their clients.


Hi my T34 mate

Last Sunday my job verification conducted. I am currently in Australia and leave my most recent job at November-12. I have worked for 3 companies and all 3 companies was verified by phone. They phoned to my 2nd working place and asked about my salary, unfortunately the person cannot tell them the salary, as the person was outside the office and forgot my salary as it was about 4 years past, they told them to call again after 1 hr so they can check the salary but don't get any call after that. All other verification's question was answered nicely. I am bit worried about the verification. any suggestion please


----------



## zhuhai

Got a CO assigned today (189). Applied 4 March.


----------



## vishsang

joluwarrior said:


> I understand that you have applied for PCC @ US and Canada. Is it ?


Yes. But I am yet to apply for indian pcc and undergo medicals.


----------



## haryk

zhuhai said:


> Got a CO assigned today (189). Applied 4 March.


Have You applied single or included dependents also mate ?


----------



## zhuhai

Anyone else with T6 Adelaide? Are they fast/slow?


----------



## zhuhai

haryk said:


> Have You applied single or included dependents also mate ?


Single. And offshore, if anyone's interested. Didn't claim any experience either.


----------



## joluwarrior

vishsang said:


> Yes. But I am yet to apply for indian pcc and undergo medicals.


Why not complete them before CO is allocated ?
Otherwise, CO will stratightaway send a request and put your case on hold. Waiting time can get longer then.

I think i read that your agent is askign you to wait for Meds/PCC is it ? That's not required. I have also done through agent and that too Meds were paper based.
As soon as your TRN# is available, you can organize Meds online. If you/panel physician wish to follow paper based route, your agents can download Form 26EH and 160EH using your TRN# and you can proceed fro meds.


----------



## vishsang

joluwarrior said:


> Why not complete them before CO is allocated ?
> Otherwise, CO will stratightaway send a request and put your case on hold. Waiting time can get longer then.
> 
> I think i read that your agent is askign you to wait for Meds/PCC is it ? That's not required. I have also done through agent and that too Meds were paper based.
> As soon as your TRN# is available, you can organize Meds online. If you/panel physician wish to follow paper based route, your agents can download Form 26EH and 160EH using your TRN# and you can proceed fro meds.


Yes, I will complete these as soon as I can. 

Unfortunately my passport is with another visa offce for another 2-3 days (for some current employer related thing that I couldn't refuse yet). Messy, I know!  But I didn't want to burn any bridges before it was time.

But as soon as that's cleared.. this is next.


----------



## tenten

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi my T34 mate
> 
> Last Sunday my job verification conducted. I am currently in Australia and leave my most recent job at November-12. I have worked for 3 companies and all 3 companies was verified by phone. They phoned to my 2nd working place and asked about my salary, unfortunately the person cannot tell them the salary, as the person was outside the office and forgot my salary as it was about 4 years past, they told them to call again after 1 hr so they can check the salary but don't get any call after that. All other verification's question was answered nicely. I am bit worried about the verification. any suggestion please


Don't worry, they did not call back because they have the info they wanted. If they are not satisfied, they will call again.

For me, only 1 out of 3 employers got the call. And that was 3 weeks ago.

All we can do is wait - though I plan to email CO next Monday.


----------



## AtifALi27

Guess its not only T34 Brisbane which appears to be slow ,guess our friends from the Adelaide teams are also facing the same issues with the grant.So we aren't the unlucky ones!


----------



## joluwarrior

AtifALi27 said:


> Guess its not only T34 Brisbane which appears to be slow ,guess our friends from the Adelaide teams are also facing the same issues with the grant.So we aren't the unlucky ones!


I read earlier in the thread, maybe yesterday or the day before, that a Team 84 is also there in GSM Brisbane. Never heard of this team ever.

Definitely, all hands are on task @ DIAC.


----------



## tenten

joluwarrior said:


> I read earlier in the thread, maybe yesterday or the day before, that a Team 84 is also there in GSM Brisbane. Never heard of this team ever.
> 
> Definitely, all hands are on task @ DIAC.


I saw that too, but thought it was a typo. The writer must have meant 34.


----------



## joluwarrior

tenten said:


> I saw that too, but thought it was a typo. The writer must have meant 34.


oops


----------



## mamunmaziz

Is there anyone loadged application after 13 th Feb '13
got CO?


----------



## mamunmaziz

zhuhai said:


> Got a CO assigned today (189). Applied 4 March.


congratulation.
I have not yet got CO.
Would u please give e-mail Id 
after @ part
of ur CO.


----------



## permutation

tenten said:


> Don't worry, they did not call back because they have the info they wanted. If they are not satisfied, they will call again.
> 
> For me, only 1 out of 3 employers got the call. And that was 3 weeks ago.
> 
> All we can do is wait - though I plan to email CO next Monday.


Hi Tenten,

Did they call from your region or from Australia? (I have no info of anyone called for me)

Also, I remember you had a worry regarding your medicals - what's the status now?


----------



## AUS2013

mamunmaziz said:


> Is there anyone loadged application after 13 th Feb '13
> got CO?


Yes... I lodged application on 8th march... no CO as yet....


----------



## lazybones1978

Got my visa grant this morning!!

Thank you Australia!!!!


----------



## vishsang

lazybones1978 said:


> Got my visa grant this morning!!
> 
> Thank you Australia!!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## smart Girl

Hi All,
Today, I am Happy to Annouce that I have become Permanent Resident of Australia (PR) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joluwarrior

lazybones1978 said:


> Got my visa grant this morning!!
> 
> Thank you Australia!!!!


Congratulations :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## joluwarrior

smart Girl said:


> Hi All,
> Today, I am Happy to Annouce that I have become Permanent Resident of Australia (PR) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations :clap2: :clap2:

Pls. mention your CO details as well.


----------



## mamunmaziz

smart Girl said:


> Hi All,
> Today, I am Happy to Annouce that I have become Permanent Resident of Australia (PR) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


congrats


----------



## lazybones1978

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations :clap2: :clap2:


Thank you!!

i need to do heaps tomorrow, apply for a driver's license, change my medicare details, resign from my present job (joke)..


----------



## abdulazeem

*Hey tenten*

what is your analysis for team 34


----------



## tenten

lazybones1978 said:


> Got my visa grant this morning!!
> 
> Thank you Australia!!!!


Congratulations. When did you get Co? Which team?

Enjoy!


----------



## backsss

ERRRRRRRRRR.....knowing people are getting their PRs is a happy thing, but what the hell is my CO doing!! What keeps her so long to finalize my case yet not even contact me once. Specially whilst some people who lodged way later than I did have already been granted their visas make me feel so complicated!!


----------



## tenten

smart Girl said:


> Hi All,
> Today, I am Happy to Annouce that I have become Permanent Resident of Australia (PR) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations! Happy for you. Please share your timelines and CO team.


----------



## lazybones1978

tenten said:


> Congratulations. When did you get Co? Which team?
> 
> Enjoy!


Case officer allocated: 25th March Team 7 Adelaide

Thanks, drove to Fremantle today after work to celebrate!!!!


----------



## superm

AUS2013 said:


> Yes.. even I have uploaded all the docs including PCC and Medicals although my agent said they need to be uploaded only after CO asks for them.
> 
> I have a doubt about form 80... against which category does it need to be uploaded ? Please suggest..
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------261313 *ACS APP*:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||*IELTS*: 12/01/13 7 in each|| *EOI Submitted*: 19/02/13| *Invite* 4th March || *VISA Lodged*: 8th march || *PCC*: 03/04/2013 *Med*: 06/04/2013 *CO*: Awaited


Am not sure mate - there was a option somewhere.. don't remember now.. it almost 4 months  Will see if I have kept the list somewhere!


----------



## superm

lazybones1978 said:


> Got my visa grant this morning!!
> 
> Thank you Australia!!!!





smart Girl said:


> Hi All,
> Today, I am Happy to Annouce that I have become Permanent Resident of Australia (PR) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats *lazybones1978 *and *SmartGirl * :clap2::clap2:


----------



## tenten

abdulazeem said:


> what is your analysis for team 34


T34 is that heavy iron ball chained to my ankle as I prepare to run a marathon.:ballchain:

Seriously, I am more convinced that T34 has a different process approach from all other teams. They tend to have a longer procedure for processing applications and I think it is not by accident. They are intentionally slow - though I am yet to figure out how that benefits DIAC?


----------



## joluwarrior

tenten said:


> T34 is that heavy iron ball chained to my ankle as I prepare to run a marathon.:ballchain:
> 
> Seriously, I am more convinced that T34 has a different process approach from all other teams. They tend to have a longer procedure for processing applications and I think it is not by accident. They are intentionally slow - though I am yet to figure out how that benefits DIAC?


More so, how that puts all evaluating teams at par


----------



## abdulazeem

tenten said:


> T34 is that heavy iron ball chained to my ankle as I prepare to run a marathon.:ballchain:
> 
> Seriously, I am more convinced that T34 has a different process approach from all other teams. They tend to have a longer procedure for processing applications and I think it is not by accident. They are intentionally slow - though I am yet to figure out how that benefits DIAC?


Do you have any idea how many 189 grants came out of this team and their time line from CO allocations


----------



## kumargaurav83

Hi

Got a CO (Team 34, Brisbane, DC), Has asked for meds and pcc, should I assume rest is all fine?

Did my meds last saturday and Organize your helath checkup link is not visible for me but the same is visible for my wife, what should be interpreted for it.

Thanks in advance
Gaurav


----------



## Waitin2Exhale

hi everyone.

let me start by congratulating all those who have received their PR. Well Done..... and then thank all those who continuously provide valuable advice and share their experiences with the rest of us.

Im stil very new at this and i still get a bit confused. i started this journey in Oct 12 by taking the IELTS and i got an average score of 7.5 in all the components. the next step is to have my qualifications assesed by the AASW because im a Social Worker and im busy with sorting out all the documents needed. Imediately after having qualifications assesed then i will submit my EOI. just wanted to know how long does it take after to be invited to lodge the application? Also want to know wat the fees that i need to pay for the 189 and at which stage do i pay them??


----------



## sach_1213

MrIndia said:


> Finally Grant received today !!!!!
> 
> Happy like anything !!!!


Congrats


----------



## Kart

smart Girl said:


> Hi All,
> Today, I am Happy to Annouce that I have become Permanent Resident of Australia (PR) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats smart Girl. Please share your timelines.


----------



## sach_1213

lazybones1978 said:


> Got my visa grant this morning!!
> 
> Thank you Australia!!!!


Congrats


----------



## sach_1213

smart Girl said:


> Hi All,
> Today, I am Happy to Annouce that I have become Permanent Resident of Australia (PR) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats.... Enjoy your grant


----------



## Immiseek

kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi
> 
> Got a CO (Team 34, Brisbane, DC), Has asked for meds and pcc, should I assume rest is all fine?
> 
> Did my meds last saturday and Organize your helath checkup link is not visible for me but the same is visible for my wife, what should be interpreted for it.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Gaurav


It generally means that all other docs are fine, but they may come back to you in case they come across something missing or needing more info


----------



## Immiseek

lazybones1978 said:


> Got my visa grant this morning!!
> 
> Thank you Australia!!!!


Congrats on your grant


----------



## AUS2013

smart Girl said:


> Hi All,
> Today, I am Happy to Annouce that I have become Permanent Resident of Australia (PR) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!!!! Enjoy the moments!!!!


----------



## Immiseek

smart Girl said:


> Hi All,
> Today, I am Happy to Annouce that I have become Permanent Resident of Australia (PR) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats..
..yours is the 2nd grant on this forum today and the only offshore applicant.

So it's not a dry day today as we'll were commenting

All the best!


----------



## Kum73

Contrats for all those received grants today


----------



## Waitin2Exhale

ive just seen the 189 visa fees on d DIC website. and they say the 1st instalment - 3060 Australian Dollars (AUD3060) and 2nd instalment - 4250 Australian Dollars (AUD4250.im a bit confused here, do i have to pay both these instalments? im applying for a 189 visa for myself only. No children nd No spouse.

HELP??? Sorry for screaming. lol


----------



## lazybones1978

Waitin2Exhale said:


> ive just seen the 189 visa fees on d DIC website. and they say the 1st instalment - 3060 Australian Dollars (AUD3060) and 2nd instalment - 4250 Australian Dollars (AUD4250.im a bit confused here, do i have to pay both these instalments? im applying for a 189 visa for myself only. No children nd No spouse.
> 
> HELP??? Sorry for screaming. lol


you don't have to..

2nd instalment are for dependents with less than functional english..


----------



## Waitin2Exhale

lazybones1978 said:


> you don't have to..
> 
> 2nd instalment are for dependents with less than functional english..


thank you for the response. was sweating for a minute there lol


----------



## lightningmcqueen

I just got my GRANT letter today and I dunno how to react.. Its just that I wasn't expecting it today as my meds were referred around last week of February to MOC and my CO advise that it would take around 2months before it can be finalised. Being the 28th day after last contact with CO, I mailed him to find out if there is any progress to my medical results. As a reply, he just gave me my GRANT notice.. can you believe that? well, I still can't. I've looked at my mailbox and hit F5about more than 20 times already and its still there. Guess I'll have to sleep now and try to see if its still there tomorrow. Hope it still is..


----------



## joluwarrior

lightningmcqueen said:


> I just got my GRANT letter today and I dunno how to react.. Its just that I wasn't expecting it today as my meds were referred around last week of February to MOC and my CO advise that it would take around 2months before it can be finalised. Being the 28th day after last contact with CO, I mailed him to find out if there is any progress to my medical results. As a reply, he just gave me my GRANT notice.. can you believe that? well, I still can't. I've looked at my mailbox and hit F5about more than 20 times already and its still there. Guess I'll have to sleep now and try to see if its still there tomorrow. Hope it still is..


Wooohooooooooo :clap2: :clap2:

You've done it mate !!!!  happy for ya.
No sleep man. Raise a toast to this result instead


----------



## reehan

MrIndia said:


> Finally Grant received today !!!!!
> 
> Happy like anything !!!!


Congrats! Can you please share your timelines?


----------



## Waitin2Exhale

lightningmcqueen said:


> I just got my GRANT letter today and I dunno how to react.. Its just that I wasn't expecting it today as my meds were referred around last week of February to MOC and my CO advise that it would take around 2months before it can be finalised. Being the 28th day after last contact with CO, I mailed him to find out if there is any progress to my medical results. As a reply, he just gave me my GRANT notice.. can you believe that? well, I still can't. I've looked at my mailbox and hit F5about more than 20 times already and its still there. Guess I'll have to sleep now and try to see if its still there tomorrow. Hope it still is..


oh WOW. CONGRATS......*puts bubbly on ice and prepares the glasses* lol:clap2:


----------



## biancaneil

superm said:


> Am not sure mate - there was a option somewhere.. don't remember now.. it almost 4 months  Will see if I have kept the list somewhere!


I uploaded it there with policeclearance and personal character assesment


----------



## AUS2013

lightningmcqueen said:


> I just got my GRANT letter today and I dunno how to react.. Its just that I wasn't expecting it today as my meds were referred around last week of February to MOC and my CO advise that it would take around 2months before it can be finalised. Being the 28th day after last contact with CO, I mailed him to find out if there is any progress to my medical results. As a reply, he just gave me my GRANT notice.. can you believe that? well, I still can't. I've looked at my mailbox and hit F5about more than 20 times already and its still there. Guess I'll have to sleep now and try to see if its still there tomorrow. Hope it still is..


Wow congrats..... hope to hear more grants tomorrow


----------



## mamunmaziz

I thought within 10Th April I would be assigned CO at least, but that did not happen... So much painful the WAITING, so much.


----------



## Immiseek

lightningmcqueen said:


> I just got my GRANT letter today and I dunno how to react.. Its just that I wasn't expecting it today as my meds were referred around last week of February to MOC and my CO advise that it would take around 2months before it can be finalised. Being the 28th day after last contact with CO, I mailed him to find out if there is any progress to my medical results. As a reply, he just gave me my GRANT notice.. can you believe that? well, I still can't. I've looked at my mailbox and hit F5about more than 20 times already and its still there. Guess I'll have to sleep now and try to see if its still there tomorrow. Hope it still is..


Congrats for your grant 

Suggest you to take a backup of your grant or better take a printout, so that when u get up, at least you'll have the proof to believe.

How come you got it in the evening, when COs would be out with their GFs/BFs?


----------



## Waitin2Exhale

what is PCC


----------



## AUS2013

Waitin2Exhale said:


> what is PCC


Its police clearance certificate. .. u need to get it from the Passport office


----------



## vinnie88

backsss said:


> ERRRRRRRRRR.....knowing people are getting their PRs is a happy thing, but what the hell is my CO doing!! What keeps her so long to finalize my case yet not even contact me once. Specially whilst some people who lodged way later than I did have already been granted their visas make me feel so complicated!!


Most unusual quick grants come from Team 4 Adelaide, sorry i don't mean to offend anyone here who was assigned to this team but their CO's seem too loose. It's practically impossible to finalize an applicant in 1-2 months, specially applicants with employment historey, spouse, multiple PCC's etc.

Other reams, such as Team 33 or Team 34 are more realistic and want to make sure every single document is verified. I know for a fact that some CO's dont even bother checking all the documents.


----------



## applyoz

*Form 80 questions*

Hi,

Request the members help me in solving my queries in form 80. As mentioned in my previous post, CO mailed me asking for few additional documents , form 80 and Health docs for self. form 80, PCC from UK, Functional English knowledge for hubby. Health docs for child.

I will try to search in other threads for the below questions but apologies if it has been repeated again.

Few questions while filling form 80 
1) Question 20: Address in australia where you can be contacted or will be staying?
2) Question 21: Contact Telephone numbers in Australia.
3) Question 37: Details of proposaed arrival in Australia.
4) Question 39: What is the main reason for going to Australia?
[_Can i mention Migration?_
*I have a step mom but in my passport it is mentioned as Mom, is it ok to mention her as step mom in "Part F - About your parents". I also have a step brother. So can I go ahead and mention them as step- mom/brother. Will that pose any problem as my passport has my step mom*

Thanks in advance for your reply.

Regards,


----------



## cocofrap

Congrats to everyone who got their grants!! 

Hopefully we get CO allocated soon.. Seeing that some March applicants have been assigned a CO gives me hope. Haha!


----------



## AUS2013

cocofrap said:


> Congrats to everyone who got their grants!!
> 
> Hopefully we get CO allocated soon.. Seeing that some March applicants have been assigned a CO gives me hope. Haha!


Yeah... hopes all set for march applicants.... all applicants in same boat now... jan, feb and even march applicants getting grants


----------



## tenten

vinnie88 said:


> Most unusual quick grants come from Team 4 Adelaide, sorry i don't mean to offend anyone here who was assigned to this team but their CO's seem too loose. It's practically impossible to finalize an applicant in 1-2 months, specially applicants with employment historey, spouse, multiple PCC's etc.
> 
> Other reams, such as Team 33 or Team 34 are more realistic and want to make sure every single document is verified. I know for a fact that some CO's dont even bother checking all the documents.


I do not think any team would be so reckless as to finalise without doing necessary checks.As I have said in another post, I strongly believe T34 had a specific purpose - that is why its applicants take long. It probably gets applicants with something in common - which I have not figured out, or it is a training team where new officers are assigned to learn the ropes. And guess what, perhaps T34 is a team of part time officers - those who only work one or 2 days a week, hence the speed.

All I am saying is, DIAC is professional enough to notice and deal with non performers. We do not know the real deal because we are standing outside looking in through tinted glass.


----------



## thumbsup

*Medical link*

Hello All, got CO allocated today. I wasn't expecting it before 19th april but good to have the surprise.

I have questions regarding the 26EH and 160EH forms. Where we get these forms as I wish to apply online. I am unable to see any link when I login in my eVisa with my TRN. Only "Organise your health examinations" link comes for both applicants, which upon clicking opens the referral letter and medical history doc.

Please guide me where we can find this link. I am sure there wud be questions surrounding this in the forum but unable to locate those answers now.. 

Also,if some one can confirm my understanding below.. it will be really great.
1. Login to eVisa and get the medicals booked (only if center where you wish to go offers eHealth)
2. Locate your center and put the information and download the two forms.
3. Go to Health center for medical examination.. center guys would locate the application and would put in the information as per the reports (after diagnose is done).
4. Wait for them to upload the results.. and That's it!


Awaiting for any inputs.


----------



## Megha09

lightningmcqueen said:


> I just got my GRANT letter today and I dunno how to react.. Its just that I wasn't expecting it today as my meds were referred around last week of February to MOC and my CO advise that it would take around 2months before it can be finalised. Being the 28th day after last contact with CO, I mailed him to find out if there is any progress to my medical results. As a reply, he just gave me my GRANT notice.. can you believe that? well, I still can't. I've looked at my mailbox and hit F5about more than 20 times already and its still there. Guess I'll have to sleep now and try to see if its still there tomorrow. Hope it still is..


Yeaaaa congratulations :clap2:YOu made it


----------



## Megha09

tenten said:


> T34 is that heavy iron ball chained to my ankle as I prepare to run a marathon.:ballchain:
> 
> Seriously, I am more convinced that T34 has a different process approach from all other teams. They tend to have a longer procedure for processing applications and I think it is not by accident. They are intentionally slow - though I am yet to figure out how that benefits DIAC?


Since you have submitted everything just need to breathe free and wait. As long as the documentation is strong you dont have to worry.You will get it soon.Dont forget to live today.(Till last week i was in the waiting game and i realised that im not enjoying today.Hoping to get the grant soon):ranger:


----------



## Megha09

lazybones1978 said:


> Got my visa grant this morning!!
> 
> Thank you Australia!!!!


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## Megha09

joluwarrior said:


> I understand that you have applied for PCC @ US and Canada. Is it ?


joluwarrior contrats ob your grant.I just noticed it.


----------



## Megha09

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi my T34 mate
> 
> Last Sunday my job verification conducted. I am currently in Australia and leave my most recent job at November-12. I have worked for 3 companies and all 3 companies was verified by phone. They phoned to my 2nd working place and asked about my salary, unfortunately the person cannot tell them the salary, as the person was outside the office and forgot my salary as it was about 4 years past, they told them to call again after 1 hr so they can check the salary but don't get any call after that. All other verification's question was answered nicely. I am bit worried about the verification. any suggestion please


Looks like they got the information that they needed.Relax and breathe easy.You will get it soon.Im noticing that Team 34 is dealing with applications with a history of 3 or more jobs.This is as per my observation.Since the checks are done im sure you will get the grant soon.They have their targets too.


----------



## Megha09

vishsang said:


> Yes. But I am yet to apply for indian pcc and undergo medicals.


Get PCC and Meds done soon buddy.PCC and meds can take a long time.It will take atleast 3-4 days for the hospitals to upload the meds and PCC sometimes can take a lot of time.


----------



## DSS

Hi

I have submitted my application on 21st feb, 2013. I havn't been assigned with a CO yet. Is there anyone out there who submitted in the month of Feb, 2013 and not been assigned a CO yet,

Thanks


----------



## jogiyogi

*Applied no CO allocated*



mamunmaziz said:


> Is there anyone loadged application after 13 th Feb '13
> got CO?


I applied on 28th Feb but no CO. I am waiting for 10 weeks to complete.


----------



## jogiyogi

*Congrats*



lazybones1978 said:


> Got my visa grant this morning!!
> 
> Thank you Australia!!!!


:violin:Many Many congratulations. Wish you all the very best.


----------



## jogiyogi

lightningmcqueen said:


> I just got my GRANT letter today and I dunno how to react.. Its just that I wasn't expecting it today as my meds were referred around last week of February to MOC and my CO advise that it would take around 2months before it can be finalised. Being the 28th day after last contact with CO, I mailed him to find out if there is any progress to my medical results. As a reply, he just gave me my GRANT notice.. can you believe that? well, I still can't. I've looked at my mailbox and hit F5about more than 20 times already and its still there. Guess I'll have to sleep now and try to see if its still there tomorrow. Hope it still is..


Many many congratulations.


----------



## jogiyogi

cocofrap said:


> Congrats to everyone who got their grants!!
> 
> Hopefully we get CO allocated soon.. Seeing that some March applicants have been assigned a CO gives me hope. Haha!


I lodged my application 28th Feb. But no news of CO allocation or other communication. Worried about my application and case.


----------



## biancaneil

spincy said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my application on 21st feb, 2013. I havn't been assigned with a CO yet. Is there anyone out there who submitted in the month of Feb, 2013 and not been assigned a CO yet,
> 
> Thanks


i lodged 31st of jan and dont have co yet, there is even people from dec that havent heared from co yet...


----------



## tenten

abdulazeem said:


> Do you have any idea how many 189 grants came out of this team and their time line from CO allocations


Only 1 grant for 2013 applicants.


----------



## tenten

kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi
> 
> Got a CO (Team 34, Brisbane, DC), Has asked for meds and pcc, should I assume rest is all fine?
> 
> Did my meds last saturday and Organize your helath checkup link is not visible for me but the same is visible for my wife, what should be interpreted for it.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Gaurav


When did you lodge your application?


----------



## tenten

Megha09 said:


> Since you have submitted everything just need to breathe free and wait. As long as the documentation is strong you dont have to worry.You will get it soon.Dont forget to live today.(Till last week i was in the waiting game and i realised that im not enjoying today.Hoping to get the grant soon):ranger:


Very true. I need to take your advice and remember to live each day.


----------



## mamunmaziz

spincy said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my application on 21st feb, 2013. I havn't been assigned with a CO yet. Is there anyone out there who submitted in the month of Feb, 2013 and not been assigned a CO yet,
> 
> Thanks


 I applied on 13 th Feb and still waiting for CO
;-(


----------



## GauravS

*189 &190 visa applicants with team 33 Brisbane*

Dear all,
I have started this new thread for 189 & 190 visa applicants having CO in team 33 Brisbane. Kindly share your experiences.


----------



## mamunmaziz

applyoz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Request the members help me in solving my queries in form 80. As mentioned in my previous post, CO mailed me asking for few additional documents , form 80 and Health docs for self. form 80, PCC from UK, Functional English knowledge for hubby. Health docs for child.
> 
> I will try to search in other threads for the below questions but apologies if it has been repeated again.
> 
> Few questions while filling form 80
> 1) Question 20: Address in australia where you can be contacted or will be staying?
> 2) Question 21: Contact Telephone numbers in Australia.
> 3) Question 37: Details of proposaed arrival in Australia.
> 4) Question 39: What is the main reason for going to Australia?
> [_Can i mention Migration?_
> *I have a step mom but in my passport it is mentioned as Mom, is it ok to mention her as step mom in "Part F - About your parents". I also have a step brother. So can I go ahead and mention them as step- mom/brother. Will that pose any problem as my passport has my step mom*
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.
> 
> Regards,


Even I also want to know that is it mendetory to give all those i.e. the unknown contact address and details Of Australia


----------



## ash19845

lazybones1978 said:


> Got my visa grant this morning!!
> 
> Thank you Australia!!!!


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## ash19845

spincy said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted my application on 21st feb, 2013. I havn't been assigned with a CO yet. Is there anyone out there who submitted in the month of Feb, 2013 and not been assigned a CO yet,
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I have also submitted my application in Feb(25 Feb 2013) and awaiting CO. I did called DIAC yesterday and they advised that I have not been assigned a CO yet!!
Waiting.........:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

hippie said:


> I have lodged my 190 visa application on the 29th of January.
> No communication from CO ever since.
> I've prompted my agent to follow-up on the 2nd week of March and someone from support section Adelaide emailed him that a CO has been allocated to my case already. My agent did follow-up again and we're advised to just wait.
> *Sigh* It's been 10 weeks now. I thought my case is very straightforward, held one job that is related to my nominated occupation and no other family members involved.


If the CO does not need anything from you, they will not contact you. Hang it there buddy! Sure you will get your grant soon.


----------



## Samuel04

kpriya said:


> First, Congrats for CO allocation.
> 
> I have applied on Feb 22nd and CO is yet to be allocated. When I called DIAC to know the status, the operator also told me that my kid's medical report is not yet received. The "organise medical link" for my kid is still available but both my spouse and my links disappeared long ago. I called the hospital twice and they confirmed that my kid's report also got uploaded.
> 
> I do not know whether it a technical glitch. If any one experienced this problem already , please let us know how do we proceed.


I'm on the same boat, My organize your medical link still shows up for my wife and Child. CO confirmed that she could not see the medical report for my wife and child but hospital confirmed that they were uploaded. Waiting for a reply from CO. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vishal.dobariya

I applied on 31st Jan-2013 and CO got allocated on 4th April,2013.


----------



## mandanapu

Samuel04 said:


> I'm on the same boat, My organize your medical link still shows up for my wife and Child. CO confirmed that she could not see the medical report for my wife and child but hospital confirmed that they were uploaded. Waiting for a reply from CO. :fingerscrossed:


What is happening with us guys?? Is it system glitch?

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013 |Grant: Waiting


----------



## raghalan

pearljam said:


> Try this one
> 
> See: Visa Enquiries - Professionals and Other Skilled Migrants Visas
> Telephone
> 
> +61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)
> 
> I think wait is quite long.. should get through after a while.



Thanks Pearljam.

I got through the above number when I tried from my Land Line.

Operator told me that, CO has been allocated to my application but she is not willing to share CO Details and team, she said they will only introduce and contact me in case of any thing required. 

So, is that common that over the phone they will not disclose CO team details ? Any one who got to know their CO info by calling them ? 

-Regards,
Ragu


----------



## superm

raghalan said:


> Thanks Pearljam.
> 
> I got through the above number when I tried from my Land Line.
> 
> Operator told me that, CO has been allocated to my application but she is not willing to share CO Details and team, she said they will only introduce and contact me in case of any thing required.
> 
> So, is that common that over the phone they will not disclose CO team details ? Any one who got to know their CO info by calling them ?
> 
> -Regards,
> Ragu


yup - many operators do that.. others tell you details though..
no worries. atleast you know you have a CO.
best of luck!


----------



## applyoz

*Form 80: Part F - About your parents*

Senior expats,

Would require your assistance in filling this section of form 80.

I have a step mom but in my passport it is mentioned as Mom, is it ok to mention her as step mom in "Part F - About your parents". I also have a step brother. So can I go ahead and mention them as step- mom/brother. 

Where should I mentione details about my natural mom? In all my records (10th, passport) , my step mom's name is mentioned. What should I fill in this section? 

Please help as my health reports are uploaded today and my hubby's UK PCC might arrive by this week. Just hoping CO doesn't come back or delay the processing any further.

Regards,


----------



## applyoz

mamunmaziz said:


> I applied on 13 th Feb and still waiting for CO
> ;-(


Your CO might have been looking into your documents. I had applied on 13th Feb but she replied to me on 5th April asking for few documents. One of my friend got her grant on April 2nd. Patience. You might hear the good news. 

Regards


----------



## rajesh.149

For my 5 year Old daughter, there are a few docs in 'Recommended' state and 2 of them being 'Character' and 'Language Ability - English'. Is this really required OR am I missing something ?


----------



## Waitin2Exhale

Hello

At which stage are you required to obtain a PCC? do you wait till you are told to or can you do it on your own at any time before lodging the application?


----------



## backsss

Guys, I logged in and my EOI status became from "In Progress" to "LODGED" and attach documents button gone. Does it means my CO is finally finalizing my case?


----------



## jack369

rajesh.149 said:


> For my 5 year Old daughter, there are a few docs in 'Recommended' state and 2 of them being 'Character' and 'Language Ability - English'. Is this really required OR am I missing something ?


"Recommended" is not the same as "Required". I have a few documents "Recommended" to be uploaded as well.

e.g. Work history is recommended when in fact I didn't claim any in my EOI.

So you're okay


----------



## applyoz

It would be preferable to get the PCC done so that your grant doesnt get held. My hubby delayed getting his UK PCC. If he had got his UK PCC done, we might had our grant by now. 

Also, you will have to travel to Australia within one year of getting PCC or medicals whichever is earlier. So you might want to look at that factor. 

Regards,


----------



## applyoz

Waitin2Exhale said:


> Hello
> 
> At which stage are you required to obtain a PCC? do you wait till you are told to or can you do it on your own at any time before lodging the application?


It would be preferable to get the PCC done so that your grant doesnt get held. My hubby delayed getting his UK PCC. If he had got his UK PCC done, we might had our grant by now. 

Also, you will have to travel to Australia within one year of getting PCC or medicals whichever is earlier. So you might want to look at that factor. 

Regards,


----------



## rajesh.149

Waitin2Exhale said:


> Hello
> 
> At which stage are you required to obtain a PCC? do you wait till you are told to or can you do it on your own at any time before lodging the application?


For 189 subclass the time it takes for applications to be picked for processing is anywhere between 6-10 weeks from the time you have lodged for your visa (paid your visa fees). Once you are granted visa, one needs to enter Australia within a year from the time you have done your Medicals/PCC whichever is earliest. So you can take a call when you want to do your PCC based on this and also estimate how long it takes to obtain PCC. Ideally I can suggest apply for it as soon as you are ready to upload your documents .. post lodging your visa. One need not wait to be told to get PCC, and you need PCC for all the countries you have stayed for more than/close to 1 year in the last 10 years. Hope this clarifies.


----------



## mamunmaziz

Hurrah!
Today I have been assigned CO.


----------



## mamunmaziz

Hurrah!
Today I have been assigned CO.
She requested few documents including salary bank statement. But I got my salary in cash.
How could I give bank statement?
Please give suggesion.


----------



## vovon

mamunmaziz said:


> Hurrah!
> Today I have been assigned CO.
> She requested few documents including salary bank statement. But I got my salary in cash.
> How could I give bank statement?
> Please give suggesion.


finally!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

raghalan said:


> Thanks Pearljam.
> 
> I got through the above number when I tried from my Land Line.
> 
> Operator told me that, CO has been allocated to my application but she is not willing to share CO Details and team, she said they will only introduce and contact me in case of any thing required.
> 
> So, is that common that over the phone they will not disclose CO team details ? Any one who got to know their CO info by calling them ?
> 
> -Regards,
> Ragu


Ragu did you ask when the CO was allocated? I wanna know how long it took for CO assignment


----------



## rajivp2008

mamunmaziz said:


> Hurrah!
> Today I have been assigned CO.


What is your CO initials?


----------



## prototype_nsx

send all the payslip/receipts u have, the more the better and explain that u got paid by cash, might as well get a salary certificate from your employer saying u were paid in cash and that will be enough.


----------



## justanotherpanda

Hi guys,

Just wanted to share my timeline. 

+ve assessment (EA) - 12 Mar 2013
Lodged EOI - 14 Mar 2013
Got invitation/Lodged application - 18 Mar 2013
Front-loaded PCCs - 18 Mar 2013
Acknowledgement email - 28 Mar 2013
Medicals - 2 Apr 2013
Visa grant notification - 11 Apr 2013 :clap2:

Thanks be to God. Good luck on your journey, everyone.


----------



## rajivp2008

justanotherpanda said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to share my timeline.
> 
> +ve assessment (EA) - 12 Mar 2013
> Lodged EOI - 14 Mar 2013
> Got invitation/Lodged application - 18 Mar 2013
> Front-loaded PCCs - 18 Mar 2013
> Acknowledgement email - 28 Mar 2013
> Medicals - 2 Apr 2013
> Visa grant notification - 11 Apr 2013 :clap2:
> 
> Thanks be to God. Good luck on your journey, everyone.


Congrats :clap2: That was very fast!


----------



## jack369

justanotherpanda said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to share my timeline.
> 
> +ve assessment (EA) - 12 Mar 2013
> Lodged EOI - 14 Mar 2013
> Got invitation/Lodged application - 18 Mar 2013
> Front-loaded PCCs - 18 Mar 2013
> Acknowledgement email - 28 Mar 2013
> Medicals - 2 Apr 2013
> Visa grant notification - 11 Apr 2013 :clap2:
> 
> Thanks be to God. Good luck on your journey, everyone.


Wow, in just over 3 weeks?! Congratulations !!


----------



## raghalan

pearljam said:


> Ragu did you ask when the CO was allocated? I wanna know how long it took for CO assignment


I asked that, but she told me the same, CO will provide all the info when they contact you. 

But she told, withing 5 weeks CO will be allocated almost in most of the cases.

I asked if my medicals are fine, she said they received my medicals and CO only can comment on that and as of now things are fine..


----------



## justanotherpanda

jack369 said:


> Wow, in just over 3 weeks?! Congratulations !!


Yeah, I got really lucky. I didn't even realize that I'd been allocated a CO, just received the grant email today. It probably helped that I uploaded all my docs beforehand. Honestly I'm still quite overwhelmed, I didn't expect it to be this quick.


----------



## rajivp2008

justanotherpanda said:


> Yeah, I got really lucky. I didn't even realize that I'd been allocated a CO, just received the grant email today. It probably helped that I uploaded all my docs beforehand. Honestly I'm still quite overwhelmed, I didn't expect it to be this quick.


Are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## mamunmaziz

prototype_nsx said:


> send all the payslip/receipts u have, the more the better and explain that u got paid by cash, might as well get a salary certificate from your employer saying u were paid in cash and that will be enough.


thanks a lot brother.


----------



## mamunmaziz

rajivp2008 said:


> What is your CO initials?


Initial 
TS


----------



## mirza_755

abdulazeem said:


> Do you have any idea how many 189 grants came out of this team and their time line from CO allocations


From my view, we are 23 in Team 34 till date who has updated this forum from Dec 12 and only 4 persons received grant.


----------



## sach_1213

My CO was VL team 33. Vey efficient in replying but 1 thing is very famous with team 33. They do job verification for almost all


----------



## Rabbu

One of my brothers is an overstaying in Australia. Meanwhile, I have applied for permanent residency and the CO has asked me for completed Form 80. Should I include information about him in Form 80? I am clueless about his address in Australia. What should I mention in the form? Please respond with advice in this regard.


----------



## sach_1213

justanotherpanda said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to share my timeline.
> 
> +ve assessment (EA) - 12 Mar 2013
> Lodged EOI - 14 Mar 2013
> Got invitation/Lodged application - 18 Mar 2013
> Front-loaded PCCs - 18 Mar 2013
> Acknowledgement email - 28 Mar 2013
> Medicals - 2 Apr 2013
> Visa grant notification - 11 Apr 2013 :clap2:
> 
> Thanks be to God. Good luck on your journey, everyone.



Congrats


----------



## mirza_755

mamunmaziz said:


> Hurrah!
> Today I have been assigned CO.


Congrats man. Finally you got your CO !!!


----------



## Rabbu

One of my brothers is an overstaying in Australia. Meanwhile, I have applied for permanent residency and the CO has asked me for completed Form 80. Should I include information about him in Form 80? Does his overstay affect my visa processing? Please respond with advice in this regard.


----------



## mirza_755

Hi Buddy's

I have submitted my medical and PCC after asking from CO on 3rd march 2013. Then I email him two times regarding its update but no feedback yet. What can I do ? 

Please raise voice who is assigned from Team 34 and CO is BD !!!


----------



## hippie

pearljam said:


> If the CO does not need anything from you, they will not contact you. Hang it there buddy! Sure you will get your grant soon.


Thanks for the words of encouragement @pearljam 
It's just that if he doesn't want anything from me then what is he waiting for. 
hehe. I'm on 190 and in the website it says within 5 weeks. I just hope that it's not forgotten though or no "administrative errors" encountered which I've read somewhere that the cause of delay of one of the members here was due to Officer's error. I think I'm getting numb already.  On a lighter note, I'm more patient now than during my 6th-9th week of waiting.


----------



## MOSHY

Hey Guys , 

I ave been a silent observer to this forum and thank you for all the infos . As I was waiting other posts regarding timing impatiently . I thought I should share mine now. 
Thanks Allah I Got my PR yesterday.

Invitation: 4/3/2013
App/Ak: 4/3/2013
All documents uploaded :5/3/2013
Grant : 10/4/2013

didn't know about any CO.

All the best for all of you guys . To live in Australia you have to be patient


----------



## hippie

I guess those who lodged in March were granted first than those clueless applicants who lodged in January-February  Some are still even waiting for the very elusive CO's correspondence.

Congrats to all who have just been granted


----------



## mamunmaziz

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats man. Finally you got your CO !!!


Yap, getting CO is like removing a hard stone from heart.....Thanks Brother.


----------



## mamunmaziz

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Buddy's
> 
> I have submitted my medical and PCC after asking from CO on 3rd march 2013. Then I email him two times regarding its update but no feedback yet. What can I do ?
> 
> Please raise voice who is assigned from Team 34 and CO is BD !!!


I have done medical on 24th and Not yet any significance that whether Report reached or not!


----------



## clarke

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Buddy's
> 
> I have submitted my medical and PCC after asking from CO on 3rd march 2013. Then I email him two times regarding its update but no feedback yet. What can I do ?
> 
> Please raise voice who is assigned from Team 34 and CO is BD !!!


Hi, 

My CO in team 2 adelaide, and I also submitted my medicals 30th of March. Still waiting for the reply.

May be they having a system error to look the doucments .


----------



## joluwarrior

MOSHY said:


> Hey Guys ,
> 
> I ave been a silent observer to this forum and thank you for all the infos . As I was waiting other posts regarding timing impatiently . I thought I should share mine now.
> Thanks Allah I Got my PR yesterday.
> 
> Invitation: 4/3/2013
> App/Ak: 4/3/2013
> All documents uploaded :5/3/2013
> Grant : 10/4/2013
> 
> didn't know about any CO.
> 
> All the best for all of you guys . To live in Australia you have to be patient


mabrook habibi !!! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## mamunmaziz

clarke said:


> Hi,
> 
> My CO in team 2 adelaide, and I also submitted my medicals 30th of March. Still waiting for the reply.
> 
> May be they having a system error to look the doucments .


We are under same Team ....My CO is SANDERS...and What About you?


----------



## joluwarrior

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Buddy's
> 
> I have submitted my medical and PCC after asking from CO on 3rd march 2013. Then I email him two times regarding its update but no feedback yet. What can I do ?
> 
> Please raise voice who is assigned from Team 34 and CO is BD !!!


Mate,
Since it's been more than a month since you had sent last set of documents, you can call your CO once to politely know how's your case doing at her desk.
I believe you have your CO's number.


----------



## joluwarrior

mamunmaziz said:


> We are under same Team ....My CO is ...and What About you?


No sharing of CO names please.
Please edit and share initials only.


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations MOSHY, justanotherpanda, lightningmcqueen and SmartGurl! Also congratulations to those who got their COs.

With people from 18th March getting their grants, I definitely can't relax anymore. Scratch that chamomile tea, my husband is going to need tranquillisers to calm me down


----------



## joluwarrior

justanotherpanda said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to share my timeline.
> 
> +ve assessment (EA) - 12 Mar 2013
> Lodged EOI - 14 Mar 2013
> Got invitation/Lodged application - 18 Mar 2013
> Front-loaded PCCs - 18 Mar 2013
> Acknowledgement email - 28 Mar 2013
> Medicals - 2 Apr 2013
> Visa grant notification - 11 Apr 2013 :clap2:
> 
> Thanks be to God. Good luck on your journey, everyone.


Congratulations :clap2:

So quick ? Did you scare the CO with your Kung-Fu Mr. Panda ?


----------



## AUS2013

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations :clap2:
> 
> So quick ? Did you scare the CO with your Kung-Fu Mr. Panda ?


WOW... so quick... great timelines... I applied on 8th March... but no updates as yet!!!! 

Did you upload Form 80?


----------



## MrIndia

hi ,

Finally recieved golden email yesterday afternoon !!!

Grant Notifictaion !!!


----------



## jogiyogi

MOSHY said:


> Hey Guys ,
> 
> I ave been a silent observer to this forum and thank you for all the infos . As I was waiting other posts regarding timing impatiently . I thought I should share mine now.
> Thanks Allah I Got my PR yesterday.
> 
> Invitation: 4/3/2013
> App/Ak: 4/3/2013
> All documents uploaded :5/3/2013
> Grant : 10/4/2013
> 
> didn't know about any CO.
> 
> All the best for all of you guys . To live in Australia you have to be patient


Awesome timeline. And I believe this is the fastest Grant.
Well Moshy, congratulation for your fastest Grant.


----------



## MrIndia

hi ,

Received Golden email yesterday !!

Grant Notification !!!

thnkx


----------



## mamunmaziz

joluwarrior said:


> No sharing of CO names please.
> Please edit and share initials only.



Can't able to edit it now.......? what to do?


----------



## joluwarrior

MrIndia said:


> hi ,
> 
> Received Golden email yesterday !!
> 
> Grant Notification !!!
> 
> thnkx


Congrats !!
DC ?


----------



## ash19845

Hi Guys.... just came to know i have been assigned a CO Adelaide Team 2 RL and have requested documentation for Date of Birth proof
Super excited...


----------



## rolling-in-it

MrIndia said:


> hi ,
> 
> Finally recieved golden email yesterday afternoon !!!
> 
> Grant Notifictaion !!!


Congratulations! All the best to you! It seems slow pace for this week.


----------



## justanotherpanda

rajivp2008 said:


> Are you an onshore applicant?


Yes I am. I'm not sure if it makes it easier, though I did read somewhere that no distinction is made between offshore and onshore applicants.


----------



## Immiseek

ash19845 said:


> Hi Guys.... just came to know i have been assigned a CO Adelaide Team 2 RL and have requested documentation for Date of Birth proof
> Super excited...


Congrats on CO assignment and all the best for your grant.


----------



## justanotherpanda

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations :clap2:
> 
> So quick ? Did you scare the CO with your Kung-Fu Mr. Panda ?


Hahaha, thanks mate. I didn't use Kung-Fu, I threatened to eat him... But then again I only eat shoots and leaves


----------



## MrIndia

Yup DC was CO


----------



## ash19845

Anyone here having CO from team 2 Adelaide Initials RL.. please advise.


----------



## raghalan

MrIndia said:


> hi ,
> 
> Finally recieved golden email yesterday afternoon !!!
> 
> Grant Notifictaion !!!


Congrats MrIndia. All d best.

Can you please share your timeline ? 

Good Luck.


----------



## superm

MrIndia said:


> hi ,
> 
> Finally recieved golden email yesterday afternoon !!!
> 
> Grant Notifictaion !!!


Congrats!! :clap2:


----------



## superm

justanotherpanda said:


> Hahaha, thanks mate. I didn't use Kung-Fu, I threatened to eat him... But then again I only eat shoots and leaves


Congrats man :clap2: being onshore does help a bit! we have seen it in many cases.. 
Best of luck for future  But you already are down-under - what's your work profile mate?


----------



## jack369

MOSHY said:


> Hey Guys ,
> 
> I ave been a silent observer to this forum and thank you for all the infos . As I was waiting other posts regarding timing impatiently . I thought I should share mine now.
> Thanks Allah I Got my PR yesterday.
> 
> Invitation: 4/3/2013
> App/Ak: 4/3/2013
> All documents uploaded :5/3/2013
> Grant : 10/4/2013
> 
> didn't know about any CO.
> 
> All the best for all of you guys . To live in Australia you have to be patient


Congrats!! :clap2::clap2: Are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## biancaneil

just called DAIC. they were very friendly. They said they are happy with all my docs, meds were cleared but because im a ICU nurse they are doublechecking m bloodresults.I have a co but she has not contacted me yet and should do that as soon the tests are cleared

Hope thats wont be to long!!congrats on all withgood news!!!


----------



## anandlitesh

ash19845 said:


> Hi Guys.... just came to know i have been assigned a CO Adelaide Team 2 RL and have requested documentation for Date of Birth proof
> Super excited...


Hi Ash19845...

Lets wait together and i am having the Same CO with Initials RL of Team 2....

I have submitted all documents on 25th March and Waiting ...........

best of Luck........


----------



## anandlitesh

ash19845 said:


> Anyone here having CO from team 2 Adelaide Initials RL.. please advise.




Whats are the documents she has requested and she has asked for the Form 80 & Overseas workexperience from last 8 years with Bank statement and salary slips.

How about you.......

.


----------



## sach_1213

:tongue1:


MrIndia said:


> hi ,
> 
> Received Golden email yesterday !!
> 
> Grant Notification !!!
> 
> thnkx


Congrats


----------



## joluwarrior

anandlitesh said:


> Whats are the documents she has requested and she has asked for the Form 80 & Overseas workexperience from last 8 years with Bank statement and salary slips.
> 
> How about you.......
> 
> .


Did you provide the entire 8 year set of some months carefully picked from each year ?


----------



## AtifALi27

I had mailed all the documents requested by the CO(Form80,Meds,PCC etc).Do i need to upload them manually also here-https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login).
The status for those docs(which i have mailed,and also recieved Ack from the CO) is still requested in the Site.


----------



## joluwarrior

Folks,

DC from T33 Brisbane seems to be a superfast CO. Issued my grant last week, then another member got grant from him this week.
Before me, there was a grant from him around last week of March.

So it's almost 1 grant reported from him at the least each week. Folks allocated to him can expect a nice and smooth ride.


----------



## anandlitesh

joluwarrior said:


> Did you provide the entire 8 year set of some months carefully picked from each year ?


Yes, i have provided all the salary slips of last 8 years. Since i have started to work...bcz 9 years back i know that someday i will apply for Australian PR as its a dream to settle down in Ozzzzzzz.........

& Waiting for the Grant..


----------



## haryk

justanotherpanda said:


> Yes I am. I'm not sure if it makes it easier, though I did read somewhere that no distinction is made between offshore and onshore applicants.


Congratulations for your faster grant panda... enjoy


----------



## zedte

Hi all, I've got news from my MA:
------
*Skilled Nominated Migration Notice

Notice

2012-13 applications under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa*

Applications for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa for the 2012-13 financial year have reached full capacity and have closed for this year.

Applications for the Subclass 190 visa will open again in July 2013.NSW continues to accept applications for nominations for other visa classes, including the Significant Investor Visa.

Applications received for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 will be processed as usual. Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.


----------



## raghalan

zedte said:


> Hi all, I've got news from my MA:
> ------
> *Skilled Nominated Migration Notice
> 
> Notice
> 
> 2012-13 applications under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa*
> 
> Applications for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa for the 2012-13 financial year have reached full capacity and have closed for this year.
> 
> Applications for the Subclass 190 visa will open again in July 2013.NSW continues to accept applications for nominations for other visa classes, including the Significant Investor Visa.
> 
> Applications received for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 will be processed as usual. Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.


Thanks for the update dude ! 

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Want2Move2013

Hi,
Congrats to all who have received their grants especially overwhelmed hearing the 'panda' story! Amazing!
We received our acknowledgement mail today from Gsm Adelaide. Does this mean that when a Co gets assigned to us, it will be from here?
Any thoughts about Adelaide team? 
Acknowledgement means payment received or something more?
Thanks!


----------



## rolling-in-it

I've just got GRANT announcement from my agent. The grant date is today 11-April-13. I've waited for 3 months from application. Thank you all for your information. And once again for those who are awaiting. Always believe in your patience.


----------



## vinnie88

AtifALi27 said:


> I had mailed all the documents requested by the CO(Form80,Meds,PCC etc).Do i need to upload them manually also here-https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login).
> The status for those docs(which i have mailed,and also recieved Ack from the CO) is still requested in the Site.


as long as CO confirms that he/she has received all outstanding documents you dont have to worry about a thing. 

the e-visa status updates are not to be taken serious at all. My IELTS and Eng Aus assessment docs are still marked as "required" but CO said she got them all ages ago.


----------



## jogiyogi

Hi all I got my CO allocated today. CO initials are guven here
CO: RL,Team 02, GSM Adelaide
Need ur expert guide on the following document requirement

Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
●Tax Document for each year of employment claimed

I worked with 5 employers in last 9 years. I have TAX document for only 1 employer. For 1st and 2nd employer my salary was not taxable. For 3rd I have provided my tax document. For 4th n 5th no tax document applies since in Dubai salary is tax free.

Kindly advise.


----------



## smahesh202

jogiyogi said:


> Hi all I got my CO allocated today. CO initials are guven here
> CO: RL,Team 02, GSM Adelaide
> Need ur expert guide on the following document requirement
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ●Tax Document for each year of employment claimed
> 
> I worked with 5 employers in last 9 years. I have TAX document for only 1 employer. For 1st and 2nd employer my salary was not taxable. For 3rd I have provided my tax document. For 4th n 5th no tax document applies since in Dubai salary is tax free.
> 
> Kindly advise.


My advice is explain the same to CO and try to provide other supporting documents like bank statement/salary hike/revision letter.

With regards,
mahesh


----------



## rkumar1

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hi,
> Congrats to all who have received their grants especially overwhelmed hearing the 'panda' story! Amazing!
> We received our acknowledgement mail today from Gsm Adelaide. Does this mean that when a Co gets assigned to us, it will be from here?
> Any thoughts about Adelaide team?
> Acknowledgement means payment received or something more?
> Thanks!


CO can be from anywhere it could be from the same place as well.
Acknowledgement mean payment received.


----------



## Immiseek

jogiyogi said:


> Hi all I got my CO allocated today. CO initials are guven here
> CO: RL,Team 02, GSM Adelaide
> Need ur expert guide on the following document requirement
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ●Tax Document for each year of employment claimed
> 
> I worked with 5 employers in last 9 years. I have TAX document for only 1 employer. For 1st and 2nd employer my salary was not taxable. For 3rd I have provided my tax document. For 4th n 5th no tax document applies since in Dubai salary is tax free.
> 
> Kindly advise.


Firstly congrats on CO allocation.

I suggest that you provide chronological information to the CO and attach whatever valid documents you have. Since you are not hiding anything and the info you would be providing is genuine, CO should be able to understand your situation

I don't see any problem in this.


----------



## jogiyogi

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Ash19845...
> 
> Lets wait together and i am having the Same CO with Initials RL of Team 2....
> 
> I have submitted all documents on 25th March and Waiting ...........
> 
> best of Luck........


Hi Ash and Anand congratulations to u both.
I have the same CO and team. I have also been asked for Employment TAX related documents.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## ash19845

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Ash and Anand congratulations to u both.
> I have the same CO and team. I have also been asked for Employment TAX related documents.
> 
> Good luck to you both.


Hi Guys,
All the best to you too... Let c...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shudas

Hi There,

I have lodged my VISA on 6th December 2012. Till now,havent got the grant. The Case Officer has intimated that my medical is still pending with the MOC. 

I am clueless and doubt if at all I will be granted my VISA. I completed my medicals on 4rth January 2013.

Can you pls share your inputs on the same ?


----------



## shudas

My CO is from Adelaide,Team 4


----------



## anandlitesh

jogiyogi said:


> Hi all I got my CO allocated today. CO initials are guven here
> CO: RL,Team 02, GSM Adelaide
> Need ur expert guide on the following document requirement
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ●Tax Document for each year of employment claimed
> 
> I worked with 5 employers in last 9 years. I have TAX document for only 1 employer. For 1st and 2nd employer my salary was not taxable. For 3rd I have provided my tax document. For 4th n 5th no tax document applies since in Dubai salary is tax free.
> 
> Kindly advise.




Congrates and wait with US dear....

me & ash having the same CO.....


----------



## AUS2013

I have some doubts regarding questions Form 80:
16 -- do I need to specify documents like PAN card or driving license(because in EOI i didn't mention any of the documents)
20,21,22 -- which address I should give or can i Leave it blank?
34 -- same as 16 for partner
35 -- which person's name partner and child or say NO
39 -- what reason should i give?

Can someone please help me answer these?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313 *ACS APP*:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||*IELTS*: 12/01/13 7 in each|| *EOI Submitted*: 19/02/13| *Invite* 4th March || *VISA Lodged*: 8th march || *PCC*: 03/04/2013 *Med*: 06/04/2013 *CO*: Awaited


----------



## gopivijay

reachsvinoth said:


> Congrats mate!!!!!


Congrats Vinoth:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkumar1

AUS2013 said:


> I have some doubts regarding questions Form 80:
> 16 -- do I need to specify documents like PAN card or driving license(because in EOI i didn't mention any of the documents)
> 20,21,22 -- which address I should give or can i Leave it blank?
> 34 -- same as 16 for partner
> 35 -- which person's name partner and child or say NO
> 39 --
> Can someone please help me answer these?
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313 *ACS APP*:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||*IELTS*: 12/01/13 7 in each|| *EOI Submitted*: 19/02/13| *Invite* 4th March || *VISA Lodged*: 8th march || *PCC*: 03/04/2013 *Med*: 06/04/2013 *CO*: Awaited


Question 16 you select it NO
Question 20 and 21 leave it BLANK and in 22 Mark it NO if you don't know any one personally in Australia
question 34 mark it NO
Question 35 Select yes and give details for ur parter if u have any and if no then mark as NO
Question 39 You can right down like for your career grown, you like Australian culture, for uqality life and thing like so u r willing to add value for your self and to australian culture. u can simplly right down 2-3 line.


Hope it will help.


----------



## AUS2013

rkumar1 said:


> Question 16 you select it NO
> Question 20 and 21 leave it BLANK and in 22 Mark it NO if you don't know any one personally in Australia
> question 34 mark it NO
> Question 35 Select yes and give details for ur parter if u have any and if no then mark as NO
> Question 39 You can right down like for your career grown, you like Australian culture, for uqality life and thing like so u r willing to add value for your self and to australian culture. u can simplly right down 2-3 line.
> 
> 
> Hope it will help.


Thanks for your reply Rkumar1!! Your instant help is highly appreciable!!


----------



## joluwarrior

jogiyogi said:


> Hi all I got my CO allocated today. CO initials are guven here
> CO: RL,Team 02, GSM Adelaide
> Need ur expert guide on the following document requirement
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ●Tax Document for each year of employment claimed
> 
> I worked with 5 employers in last 9 years. I have TAX document for only 1 employer. For 1st and 2nd employer my salary was not taxable. For 3rd I have provided my tax document. For 4th n 5th no tax document applies since in Dubai salary is tax free.
> 
> Kindly advise.


For UAE employment, submit a certified declaration that income tax is not taxable for salaried individuals as per the appropriate article of the Taxation Law in UAE.


----------



## aranguren

zedte said:


> Hi all, I've got news from my MA:
> ------
> *Skilled Nominated Migration Notice
> 
> Notice
> 
> 2012-13 applications under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa*
> 
> Applications for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa for the 2012-13 financial year have reached full capacity and have closed for this year.
> 
> Applications for the Subclass 190 visa will open again in July 2013.NSW continues to accept applications for nominations for other visa classes, including the Significant Investor Visa.
> 
> Applications received for NSW nomination under the Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa up to close-of-business on 11 April 2013 will be processed as usual. Any application that has already been received and is currently being processed will continue to be processed. Details of the 2013-14 intake for the Subclass 190 visa will be available in July 2013.




Is this apply only for NSW because I have ACT SS under 190 visa? Thanks.


----------



## superm

AUS2013 said:


> I have some doubts regarding questions Form 80:
> 16 -- do I need to specify documents like PAN card or driving license(because in EOI i didn't mention any of the documents)
> 20,21,22 -- which address I should give or can i Leave it blank?
> 34 -- same as 16 for partner
> 35 -- which person's name partner and child or say NO
> 39 -- what reason should i give?
> 
> Can someone please help me answer these?
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313 *ACS APP*:17/12/12 | +ve RESULT:18/02/13 ||*IELTS*: 12/01/13 7 in each|| *EOI Submitted*: 19/02/13| *Invite* 4th March || *VISA Lodged*: 8th march || *PCC*: 03/04/2013 *Med*: 06/04/2013 *CO*: Awaited


Hello... 
Couple of suggestions.. 
1. you can use signature option of forum [USER CP > Edit Signatures] - Seems like you are pasting your signature in each post.
2. When you post questions like these - don't just post number of question - post proper questions.
a) it would help you get better answers as seniors might not have form80 to check that and then reply.
b) Other person might be carrying a different version of form 80 - which will put you in spot, if un-intentionally wrong answer was posted!


----------



## AUS2013

superm said:


> Hello...
> Couple of suggestions..
> 1. you can use signature option of forum [USER CP > Edit Signatures] - Seems like you are pasting your signature in each post.
> 2. When you post questions like these - don't just post number of question - post proper questions.
> a) it would help you get better answers as seniors might not have form80 to check that and then reply.
> b) Other person might be carrying a different version of form 80 - which will put you in spot, if un-intentionally wrong answer was posted!


Thnx superm for your suggestions. .. will tk care


----------



## udda

anandlitesh said:


> Congrates and wait with US dear....
> 
> me & ash having the same CO.....


Me tooo...


----------



## mamunmaziz

rkumar1 said:


> Question 16 you select it NO
> Question 20 and 21 leave it BLANK and in 22 Mark it NO if you don't know any one personally in Australia
> question 34 mark it NO
> Question 35 Select yes and give details for ur parter if u have any and if no then mark as NO
> Question 39 You can right down like for your career grown, you like Australian culture, for uqality life and thing like so u r willing to add value for your self and to australian culture. u can simplly right down 2-3 line.
> 
> 
> Hope it will help.


thanks r kumar. It also help me lot


----------



## rkumar1

mamunmaziz said:


> thanks r kumar. It also help me lot


your welcome...we are all here to help each other..


----------



## HFZ

shudas said:


> My CO is from Adelaide,Team 4


CO Initials pls?


----------



## tenten

shudas said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have lodged my VISA on 6th December 2012. Till now,havent got the grant. The Case Officer has intimated that my medical is still pending with the MOC.
> 
> I am clueless and doubt if at all I will be granted my VISA. I completed my medicals on 4rth January 2013.
> 
> Can you pls share your inputs on the same ?


I suggest you follow the thread on medicals. There you will be able to see how far MOC is interm of processing referrals , I think there are finalising mid December applications now.


----------



## vsubnis

clarke said:


> Hi,
> 
> My CO in team 2 adelaide, and I also submitted my medicals 30th of March. Still waiting for the reply.
> 
> May be they having a system error to look the doucments .


Whats your CO's initials? mine is SO same team of course


----------



## vsubnis

justanotherpanda said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanted to share my timeline.
> 
> +ve assessment (EA) - 12 Mar 2013
> Lodged EOI - 14 Mar 2013
> Got invitation/Lodged application - 18 Mar 2013
> Front-loaded PCCs - 18 Mar 2013
> Acknowledgement email - 28 Mar 2013
> Medicals - 2 Apr 2013
> Visa grant notification - 11 Apr 2013 :clap2:
> 
> Thanks be to God. Good luck on your journey, everyone.


Congratulations!! is this a 189/ 190?


----------



## mamunmaziz

WHAT should I write in point 28 of form 80?


----------



## mamunmaziz

Also please help me 
should i write my partner and child name in point 35 of form 80 or not?


----------



## jogiyogi

ash19845 said:


> Hi Guys.... just came to know i have been assigned a CO Adelaide Team 2 RL and have requested documentation for Date of Birth proof
> Super excited...


Hi Ash19845, Kindly do let us know your progress since I have been assigned same CO and team.

Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## jogiyogi

joluwarrior said:


> For UAE employment, submit a certified declaration that income tax is not taxable for salaried individuals as per the appropriate article of the Taxation Law in UAE.


Thanks Joluwarrior, I will try to get it from here.


----------



## jogiyogi

*Thanks*



smahesh202 said:


> My advice is explain the same to CO and try to provide other supporting documents like bank statement/salary hike/revision letter.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh


Thanks Brother, Appreciate your prompt reply.


----------



## srikar

Oh God this is what I do not want to hear but I was expecting this. I was planning to launch EOI tomorrow for NSW ss.
Soooo disappointed to hear this now


----------



## ef34375

I got an email from CO last week.... he asked for Documents of me and my wife....... to be sent by EMAIL.... as due to Tech Prob they are not able to retrieve the uploaded docs.

I sent him all the documents (incl med & PCC) to CO by EMAIL, as requested.
Do I need to upload the docs on Website also ? 

I asked the same question to my CO when replying with Doc... but no response yet..... just an ACK received of Document submission.


----------



## ash19845

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Ash19845, Kindly do let us know your progress since I have been assigned same CO and team.
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant.


Sure mate... will keep everyone posted as we all in same boat


----------



## aeonian

*CO from Team 34 Brisbane Time lines please*

Hi All

My CO is assigned from brisbane team 34. The CO was allocated on March 19th and requested for some documents for me and my wife. I have responded to the email and uploaded the document online.

The Visa Sublcass is GSM 189, ANZCO code i have applied for is SoftwareEngineer, points is 60 all my medicals and PCC have been completed and uploaded the receipts.

I have not any reply from CO still.

Anyone whose application is allocated to GSM Team 34, can you please share the time lines you are/have experienced.


----------



## mirza_755

aeonian said:


> Hi All
> 
> My CO is assigned from brisbane team 34. The CO was allocated on March 19th and requested for some documents for me and my wife. I have responded to the email and uploaded the document online.
> 
> The Visa Sublcass is GSM 189, ANZCO code i have applied for is SoftwareEngineer, points is 60 all my medicals and PCC have been completed and uploaded the receipts.
> 
> I have not any reply from CO still.
> 
> Anyone whose application is allocated to GSM Team 34, can you please share the time lines you are/have experienced.



When you have applied ? Initial for your CO ?

There are another 23 guys from Team 34 whereas 19 are in queue , so don't worry ! I have submitted my docs on 3rd march 2013 and asked them two times thru email but no response. This is general behavior of CO specially Team 34. However, you can call your CO too ......


----------



## mirza_755

Hi Buddy

This morning I called my CO and happy to talk with him. He is really very gentle and polite. He told, I have received all my documents and will be contacted with you if required. However, your medical is referred to common wealth health check up and I have nothing to do in this moment. 

This is my update. Its mean I have nothing to do at least next two months because currently common wealth health check up for applicant from November 2012 are going on.


----------



## justanotherpanda

AUS2013 said:


> WOW... so quick... great timelines... I applied on 8th March... but no updates as yet!!!!
> 
> Did you upload Form 80?


I didn't, I was in the process of filling it out and was going to scan and upload this weekend. Good thing the grant came when it did. I don't know if a factor was that I had uploaded the Form 80 on my previous visa application around 2 years ago - my CO could probably have accessed that.


----------



## justanotherpanda

superm said:


> Congrats man :clap2: being onshore does help a bit! we have seen it in many cases..
> Best of luck for future  But you already are down-under - what's your work profile mate?


Thanks man, I wish the same for everyone waiting for their grant. We're all just trying to make a better life for ourselves and our families. 

I work in IT (let's keep it vague)


----------



## justanotherpanda

vsubnis said:


> Congratulations!! is this a 189/ 190?


Thanks man. This is for a 189, and I was an onshore applicant.

My CO was from Brisbane Team 34 - lightning quick!


----------



## justanotherpanda

aeonian said:


> Hi All
> 
> My CO is assigned from brisbane team 34. The CO was allocated on March 19th and requested for some documents for me and my wife. I have responded to the email and uploaded the document online.
> 
> The Visa Sublcass is GSM 189, ANZCO code i have applied for is SoftwareEngineer, points is 60 all my medicals and PCC have been completed and uploaded the receipts.
> 
> I have not any reply from CO still.
> 
> Anyone whose application is allocated to GSM Team 34, can you please share the time lines you are/have experienced.


Hi, my CO was from the same team but it was a really speedy process. It may take longer if you're offshore but you'll get there! If your meds and PCCs were all cleared I would think you have nothing to worry about


----------



## aeonian

My CO was allocated on 19-MAR-2013 | Brisbane Team 34.


----------



## sheravanan

Hi Friends,

I lodged my application. i worked 4 company from 2004 sep. to till now.


I got bank statement and other thing for all 3 company but my first company i dont have bank statements.

it was a small company about 15 people only worked. i got my salary by hand for that i singed a voucher only and my salary was so small.

if DIAC want a proof of that how i can show that ? Please help me
thanks in advance


----------



## vovon

shudas said:


> My CO is from Adelaide,Team 4


Hey i also am with T4 adelaide... my CO initials are LW.. urs?


----------



## EE-India

sheravanan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged my application. i worked 4 company from 2004 sep. to till now.
> 
> 
> I got bank statement and other thing for all 3 company but my first company i dont have bank statements.
> 
> it was a small company about 15 people only worked. i got my salary by hand for that i singed a voucher only and my salary was so small.
> 
> if DIAC want a proof of that how i can show that ? Please help me
> thanks in advance


Though it is a small you should be able to prove that you worked for that company for that time period which is usually mentioned in your experience letter , if you are able to get a reference letter ( may be current dated ) then I would imagine your problem is solved . Remember payslip or any other documents other than experience / reference letter is only supporting documents and to make the claim strong . In worst case they may contact your employer anyway .


----------



## vovon

Anybody who has recently got COC from sg police? what is the current processing time. they said 10 days in website now they are asking to wait for 20 days.


----------



## Waitin2Exhale

hi everyone

im a bit confused here. i want to apply for a 189 visa and at the same time i wanna see if theres any state that will be willing to sponsor me on the 190 visa. how can i do this? im so clueless, any advice will be highly appreciated


----------



## soeid

MrIndia said:


> Yup DC was CO


Hello, How was DC as a CO?
After how many days/weeks did you receive the grant after CO allocation or submission of documents? Did you have job verification?

Please share us your timeline.

Thank you


----------



## soeid

GauravS said:


> Dear all,
> I have started this new thread for 189 & 190 visa applicants having CO in team 33 Brisbane. Kindly share your experiences.


It seems Team 33 Brisbane is slow is giving grants basing from your timeline


----------



## shabanasafa

Hi.... I called up DIAC and they provided me with the number of my CO 0874XXXXXX how do i dial this number from India?


----------



## vovon

shabanasafa said:


> Hi.... I called up DIAC and they provided me with the number of my CO 0874XXXXXX how do i dial this number from India?


you need to dial 0061-874xxxxxx. 0061 being the ISD code.


----------



## vishsang

Hey everyone, I would like your inputs.

We were thinking of proactively filling our form 80 and uploading it since the COs seem to be asking it of most applicants. On this thread (and other ones), I have seen people mention that if they filled their parents' information in the Form 80 under non-migrating family members they were asked for their parents' pcc as well. 

Now this may be hard in our case as my in-laws don't even have a passport. I also read that someone requested their CO to remove their parents from the form 80 and the CO agreed and also cancelled the request for their parents' pcc.

Now my question is - do I put our parents' information in or not? I don't know if every CO will be as willing to let us take it out at a later stage.


----------



## Want2Move2013

Hi,
Does anyone know whether we need to upload form 1229 incae you have children? I read it in one of the forums? 
Please help.
Thanks!


----------



## nadeeMW

Hi All,

Just got my grant letter. Thanks to all and I wish everyone in this forum best of luck


----------



## reehan

nadeeMW said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my grant letter. Thanks to all and I wish everyone in this forum best of luck


Congrats and all the best for future move. Would u plz share ur timelines and co details?


----------



## IndiaBA

*Query regarding USA PCC and Dependent Parent*

Hi Friends

I have 2 query
1. I have applied for Subclass 189 Visa, everything is done but since in the past I have lived more than 12 in USA, case officer need PCC from USA
Is anybody is having similar situation and how did he/she manage to get USA PCC fast 

My Second query is regarding my parent
I had not shown my parent(mother) as dependent as advised by consultant, I was thinking, is it possible to include her at this stage, though she is fine in terms of health but she cannot speak or understand English , could you please advise how can I include my Mom in the application at this stage
Will Her not knowing English be an issue for our application also? Please advise


----------



## vishsang

IndiaBA said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I have 2 query
> 1. I have applied for Subclass 189 Visa, everything is done but since in the past I have lived more than 12 in USA, case officer need PCC from USA
> Is anybody is having similar situation and how did he/she manage to get USA PCC fast
> 
> My Second query is regarding my parent
> I had not shown my parent(mother) as dependent as advised by consultant, I was thinking, is it possible to include her at this stage, though she is fine in terms of health but she cannot speak or understand English , could you please advise how can I include my Mom in the application at this stage
> Will Her not knowing English be an issue for our application also? Please advise


"Fast" for US PCC (as in most things) is relative. The processing time on the FBI website is stated as 16-18 weeks. However it doesn't seem to be taking more than 3-5 weeks at the moment (excluding shipping). Refer here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html

Refer to the FBI website for the procedure here: FBI — Criminal Background Check

1) You need to get your fingerprints taken on the FBI FD-258 fingerprint card. You can do this yourself or get it done by a professional. I would get it from a professional as the FBI are notorious for rejecting prints even if there is slight smudging. 

You may go to the CID office, local police station or a private agency. I went to Helik Advisory in Mumbai. There are others in Mumbai as well as other cities. With Helik, I am not completely satisfied, but they are not bad either... you just have to be very very fussy. Even if there is slight smudging ask them to do the prints again. 

But it definitely helps to go to a private agency because they have fingerprint kits which have inkless pads (so less smudging). But they also charge more (Helik charged Rs 3500 for 2 sets of prints). Make sure you print the form on thick paper. I prefer thick parchment-like paper over thick bond paper as bond paper is more glossy and does not absorb the ink as easily. Also you may use card stock instead of paper. Make sure you take MANY printouts with you since there will be smudging. Rolled fingerprints are HARD!

Make sure you send multiple sets of prints to the FBI in case one is rejected 

2) Fill out the forms downloaded from the FBI website, include the payment by filling out the credit card form or by getting a bank draft. 

If you know someone in the US, you may provide their address as the mailing address. This will be quicker as the FBI use snail mail to post the results. Some people have provided fedex account numbers / prepaid return envelopes for international shipping and it has been successful. But there have also been cases where the FBI has ignored the FedEx account / envelope and just sent the results by snailmail. 

For India, it might take 2-6 weeks just for delivery 

3) Mail the package to the fbi center (you will find a checklist in the FBI website as well)

4) Wait wait wait

PS: They received my application on 8th April, I will keep you posted about my journey.


----------



## sach_1213

nadeeMW said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my grant letter. Thanks to all and I wish everyone in this forum best of luck


Congrats


----------



## vsubnis

justanotherpanda said:


> Thanks man. This is for a 189, and I was an onshore applicant.
> 
> My CO was from Brisbane Team 34 - lightning quick!


Thats really amazing.


----------



## nadeeMW

reehan said:


> Congrats and all the best for future move. Would u plz share ur timelines and co details?


Hi Reehan,

thanks friend. I applied for 190 (NSW) on 04 th Feb. case officer allocated on 12 feb. medical was finalised on 07 March. Grant is 12 April. Case officer from Brisbane 34.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

nadeeMW said:


> Hi Reehan,
> 
> thanks friend. I applied for 190 (NSW) on 04 th Feb. case officer allocated on 12 feb. medical was finalised on 07 March. Grant is 12 April. Case officer from Brisbane 34.


Awesome!! Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## vovon

vishsang said:


> Hey everyone, I would like your inputs.
> 
> We were thinking of proactively filling our form 80 and uploading it since the COs seem to be asking it of most applicants. On this thread (and other ones), I have seen people mention that if they filled their parents' information in the Form 80 under non-migrating family members they were asked for their parents' pcc as well.
> 
> Now this may be hard in our case as my in-laws don't even have a passport. I also read that someone requested their CO to remove their parents from the form 80 and the CO agreed and also cancelled the request for their parents' pcc.
> 
> Now my question is - do I put our parents' information in or not? I don't know if every CO will be as willing to let us take it out at a later stage.


I think you got confused regarding the "dependant" and 'non-migrant" parents. While filling up the form 80 you can add all the info about family but the pcc will be required only for the people who have applied for the visa (who intend to go to australia on PR visa). i.e. my brother can add my details in his form 80 but i dont have to get a pcc. only my brother and his wife should. 

If you have included your parents in the visa application as "dependants" while applying for the visa then their pcc is required for them as well. And the case you heard about "removing parents from the application" is for the case wherein the applicant had initially applied visa showing parents as "dependant" but due to lack of proof of dependency the CO wouldve asked the applicant to "remove the parents application" as "dependants". hope this makes sense.


----------



## vishsang

vovon said:


> I think you got confused regarding the "dependant" and 'non-migrant" parents. While filling up the form 80 you can add all the info about family but the pcc will be required only for the people who have applied for the visa (who intend to go to australia on PR visa). i.e. my brother can add my details in his form 80 but i dont have to get a pcc. only my brother and his wife should.
> 
> If you have included your parents in the visa application as "dependants" while applying for the visa then their pcc is required for them as well. And the case you heard about "removing parents from the application" is for the case wherein the applicant had initially applied visa showing parents as "dependant" but due to lack of proof of dependency the CO wouldve asked the applicant to "remove the parents application" as "dependants". hope this makes sense.


So in other words I am OK to fill out Part f. About your parents and Part g. About your brothers and sisters. These sections imply the "non-migrating" bit. I would need PCCs only if I included them in the eVisa application, right?

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## vovon

vishsang said:


> So in other words I am OK to fill out Part f. About your parents and Part g. About your brothers and sisters. These sections imply the "non-migrating" bit. I would need PCCs only if I included them in the eVisa application, right?
> 
> Thanks for the clarification


Yes correct!


----------



## vishsang

Excellent!


----------



## jogiyogi

*Docs provided*



joluwarrior said:


> For UAE employment, submit a certified declaration that income tax is not taxable for salaried individuals as per the appropriate article of the Taxation Law in UAE.


Hi Joluwarrior, I have uploaded the requested Tax document for one of my Indian employer. Moreover, I have explained my situation with regards to remaining employer's Tax documents. I can see the docs have been received on my visa application. Perhaps, she might have seen it.

I am just waiting for her response with finger crossed.


----------



## sach_1213

nadeeMW said:


> Hi Reehan,
> 
> thanks friend. I applied for 190 (NSW) on 04 th Feb. case officer allocated on 12 feb. medical was finalised on 07 March. Grant is 12 April. Case officer from Brisbane 34.


Congrats on your grant


----------



## kumargaurav83

Hi,

Would like to thank this amazing forum for all the help extended, The great news is that we have been granted our 189 PR Visa today by Brisbane Team 34, DC.

Haven't planned on moving yet.

ACS Applied - 30Nov12
ACS Approved - 26-Jan-13
Applied - 26th Jan 13
Invited - 4th Feb13
Launched 4 Feb 13
Meds - 6-Apr-13
PCC - 11-Apr-13
Grant - 12 Apr 13
Latest entry date - 10-Apr-14

Skill :- ICT Business Analyst

Now need to think/plan and work out our move.

Thanks a ton again to all.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## Beeceejohn

Hi,

I have a few questions that I need clarification on:

1 Do I need to submit my spouse's qualification as well since she's not claiming point?

2 I did my medicals in Australia before getting my acknowledgment letter so I have requested that the result should be sent to me. However, I got my acknowledgment a day after. Do I need to wait until CO is assigned for me or I should just send it to the address on acknowledgment letter once I get the medical report from Medibank?

3 Overseas work experience: I worked in 3 different companies in overseas for more than 6 years. I worked in company A for 4years, I have provided: employment reference letter, 3 payslip and just less than 1yr bank statement. Do you think this is enough? How many payslips for each year do I need to submit?

I worked for just a year in Company B where my employment in company A was transfered to them through outsourcing arrangement. I have provided employment certificate and employment letter that stated that my employment under the same conditions was transferred to them but no payslip,no tax certificate. Is this proof enough? 

And lastly, In company C, I worked for more than 1 yr. I have provided Work reference letter,bank statement,employment letter but no Tax certificate and no payslip. Do you think this is enough?

Australia experience: My employer is a consulting company that provides services for other organizations. I was attached to another company where I worked on their project for more than 1 yr and 5 months. But unfortunately the project stopped and my employer asked me to proceed on leave without pay pending the time another project will commence. I have included in my application that I still work with my current employer but of course there is no payslip in the last 4months since i'm on leave without pay. I have already uploaded just 3 payslips for previous months that I worked,Tax certificate,offer letter,reference letter and bank statement. Is this the right thing to do and are these documents enough?

I need your candid answers.

Thank you


----------



## jogiyogi

kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to thank this amazing forum for all the help extended, The great news is that we have been granted our 189 PR Visa today by Brisbane Team 34, DC.
> 
> Haven't planned on moving yet.
> 
> ACS Applied - 30Nov12
> ACS Approved - 26-Jan-13
> Applied - 26th Jan 13
> Invited - 4th Feb13
> Launched 4 Feb 13
> Meds - 6-Apr-13
> PCC - 11-Apr-13
> Grant - 12 Apr 13
> Latest entry date - 10-Apr-14
> 
> Skill :- ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Now need to think/plan and work out our move.
> 
> Thanks a ton again to all.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav


Great news buddy , you have got what you wanted. Dream came true.
Wish you a successful and healthy life ahead.


----------



## haryk

kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to thank this amazing forum for all the help extended, The great news is that we have been granted our 189 PR Visa today by Brisbane Team 34, DC.
> 
> Haven't planned on moving yet.
> 
> ACS Applied - 30Nov12
> ACS Approved - 26-Jan-13
> Applied - 26th Jan 13
> Invited - 4th Feb13
> Launched 4 Feb 13
> Meds - 6-Apr-13
> PCC - 11-Apr-13
> Grant - 12 Apr 13
> Latest entry date - 10-Apr-14
> 
> Skill :- ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Now need to think/plan and work out our move.
> 
> Thanks a ton again to all.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav


Congrates !!! Enjoy with party ... When your CO was allocated ? or is it direct ?


----------



## colombiana

Hi all,
I am new to forum posting. I have been following this thread since I lodged (4 March), and would like to thank you all for sharing your stories, the wait does not feel that bad if you have good company 
Congrats to those who have got the grant already and good luck to the rest of us awaiting ones. Here's my timeline so far.
*EOI*: 21/Feb/13
*Invite*: 04/Mar/13
*Lodged*: 04/Mar/13
*CPP Uploaded*: 12/Mar/13
*Medicals done*: 12/Mar/13
*Awaiting CO*

Good luck!


----------



## DivineGrace

sanyoz said:


> Thanks Mate. Yeah allocation may be based on the complexity of the application like dependent's or Multiple work experience. Not sure. Mine was without any experience and family members. Good luck to you


Hello Sanyoz , Many Congratulation on your successful visa application !!! :-D

Please could you let me know what all docs u submitted to show your work experience DIAC ? did u need to provide roles and responsibilities on company letter head , as u know in India no IT company will be happy to provide that , Looking forward to hear back mate


----------



## applyoz

*Form 80 - Need your help*



applyoz said:


> Senior expats,
> 
> Would require your assistance in filling this section of form 80.
> 
> I have a step mom but in my passport it is mentioned as Mom, is it ok to mention her as step mom in "Part F - About your parents". I also have a step brother. So can I go ahead and mention them as step- mom/brother.
> 
> Where should I mention details about my natural mom? In all my records (10th, passport) , my step mom's name is mentioned. What should I fill in this section?
> 
> Please help as my health reports are uploaded today and my hubby's UK PCC might arrive by this week. Just hoping CO doesn't come back or delay the processing any further.
> 
> Regards,


Senior Expats,

Require your valuable inputs on this. So bumping this particular query.

Regards,


----------



## vishsang

applyoz said:


> Senior expats,
> 
> Would require your assistance in filling this section of form 80.
> 
> I have a step mom but in my passport it is mentioned as Mom, is it ok to mention her as step mom in "Part F - About your parents". I also have a step brother. So can I go ahead and mention them as step- mom/brother.
> 
> Where should I mentione details about my natural mom? In all my records (10th, passport) , my step mom's name is mentioned. What should I fill in this section?
> 
> Please help as my health reports are uploaded today and my hubby's UK PCC might arrive by this week. Just hoping CO doesn't come back or delay the processing any further.
> 
> Regards,



From form 80 "Provide details of one parent at Question 51 and the other parent at Question 52. If more than 2, give details at Part J – Additional details."

If I were you I would provide details about your step-mom in this Section (Q51/Q52 since she is on all your documents) and your natural mom's details in Part J. 

Others, any inputs?


----------



## DivineGrace

kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to thank this amazing forum for all the help extended, The great news is that we have been granted our 189 PR Visa today by Brisbane Team 34, DC.
> 
> Haven't planned on moving yet.
> 
> ACS Applied - 30Nov12
> ACS Approved - 26-Jan-13
> Applied - 26th Jan 13
> Invited - 4th Feb13
> Launched 4 Feb 13
> Meds - 6-Apr-13
> PCC - 11-Apr-13
> Grant - 12 Apr 13
> Latest entry date - 10-Apr-14
> 
> Skill :- ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Now need to think/plan and work out our move.
> 
> Thanks a ton again to all.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav


Many Congratulations mate  please could you tell us what docs u provided for proving work experience , I ask this coz ur also a IT professional and so am I :


----------



## kumargaurav83

DivineGrace said:


> Many Congratulations mate  please could you tell us what docs u provided for proving work experience , I ask this coz ur also a IT professional and so am I :



For work ex:-

1) Stat declarations
2) Offer letters
3) Service Certis
4) Appraisal Letters
5) Salary slips
6) Bank Statement

This is what all I had and this is what all I submitted for all my employments.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## anandlitesh

its koooooooool day only with 1 Grant of Kumargaurav83.............

Hope Monday will get some good news.............


----------



## kumargaurav83

haryk said:


> Congrates !!! Enjoy with party ... When your CO was allocated ? or is it direct ?


Thanks.
I got a mail from CO on April 8th for Meds and PCC, I am not sure if he was allocated on 8th or before.

Hope this helps

Regards
gaurav


----------



## AUS2013

kumargaurav83 said:


> Thanks.
> I got a mail from CO on April 8th for Meds and PCC, I am not sure if he was allocated on 8th or before.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Regards
> gaurav


Great!!! Congrats!!!! :clap2:


----------



## haryk

kumargaurav83 said:


> Thanks.
> I got a mail from CO on April 8th for Meds and PCC, I am not sure if he was allocated on 8th or before.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Regards
> gaurav


Yeah, Thanks gaurav..


----------



## haryk

kumargaurav83 said:


> For work ex:-
> 
> 1) Stat declarations
> 2) Offer letters
> 3) Service Certis
> 4) Appraisal Letters
> 5) Salary slips
> 6) Bank Statement
> 
> This is what all I had and this is what all I submitted for all my employments.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


As you specified about the documents you have provided. should we upload Bank statements for all companies for sure ? If so minimum for how many months we have to take bank statements ?


----------



## kumargaurav83

haryk said:


> As you specified about the documents you have provided. should we upload Bank statements for all companies for sure ? If so minimum for how many months we have to take bank statements ?


No written rules, I uploaded it for the complete period where in my salary was getting credited.

One observation is that the more proofs you upload the brighter the chances of you getting the grant quickly as it leaves no room of doubts or confusions in the COs mind...just my 2 cents...

All the very best

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## haryk

kumargaurav83 said:


> No written rules, I uploaded it for the complete period where in my salary was getting credited.
> 
> One observation is that the more proofs you upload the brighter the chances of you getting the grant quickly as it leaves no room of doubts or confusions in the COs mind...just my 2 cents...
> 
> All the very best
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


Yeah.. I agree with you  I am thinking my case to get bank statements. But, for one of my Employer I worked for 4yr 9 months. Thinking should I take Bank statement for the whole period ?


----------



## superm

Ans in Bold.



Beeceejohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a few questions that I need clarification on:
> 
> 1 Do I need to submit my spouse's qualification as well since she's not claiming point?
> *You dont 'need' to but better to submit basic documents like degree etc.*
> 2 I did my medicals in Australia before getting my acknowledgment letter so I have requested that the result should be sent to me. However, I got my acknowledgment a day after. Do I need to wait until CO is assigned for me or I should just send it to the address on acknowledgment letter once I get the medical report from Medibank?
> *You can send that if its in your hand to do that.. Am not sure on this though - would want someone else to comment on this *
> 3 Overseas work experience: I worked in 3 different companies in overseas for more than 6 years. I worked in company A for 4years, I have provided: employment reference letter, 3 payslip and just less than 1yr bank statement. Do you think this is enough? How many payslips for each year do I need to submit?
> *Might do.. actually depends on CO if he's convinced. Generally its good to give 3 payslips per year.*
> I worked for just a year in Company B where my employment in company A was transfered to them through outsourcing arrangement. I have provided employment certificate and employment letter that stated that my employment under the same conditions was transferred to them but no payslip,no tax certificate. Is this proof enough?
> *Might be - by why no pay slips? or tax?*
> And lastly, In company C, I worked for more than 1 yr. I have provided Work reference letter,bank statement,employment letter but no Tax certificate and no payslip. Do you think this is enough?
> *again.. depends on co. better to provide some payslips along.*
> Australia experience: My employer is a consulting company that provides services for other organizations. I was attached to another company where I worked on their project for more than 1 yr and 5 months. But unfortunately the project stopped and my employer asked me to proceed on leave without pay pending the time another project will commence. I have included in my application that I still work with my current employer but of course there is no payslip in the last 4months since i'm on leave without pay. I have already uploaded just 3 payslips for previous months that I worked,Tax certificate,offer letter,reference letter and bank statement. Is this the right thing to do and are these documents enough?
> *well that's all you had.. should be good. lets hope it is*
> I need your candid answers.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## kumargaurav83

haryk said:


> Yeah.. I agree with you  I am thinking my case to get bank statements. But, for one of my Employer I worked for 4yr 9 months. Thinking should I take Bank statement for the whole period ?


What I did was.. took out the print outs of the complete period and removed all those pages where there were no salary credits and then scanned the rest and uploaded...

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## haryk

kumargaurav83 said:


> What I did was.. took out the print outs of the complete period and removed all those pages where there were no salary credits and then scanned the rest and uploaded...
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


Hmm.. It should be good.. Thanks gaurav.....


----------



## sheravanan

Hi Everybody,

I lodged my application. i worked 4 company from 2004 sep. to till now.


I got bank statement and other thing for all 3 company but my first company i dont have bank statements.

it was a small company about 15 people only worked. i got my salary by hand for that i singed a voucher only and my salary was so small. but i can get salary certificate from that employer now

if DIAC want a proof of that first company how i can show that ? Please help my situation


----------



## superm

Did you file tax during that duration? use that.. 
Did you deposit that cash money to bank? use that..
Get in salary certificate that salary was in cash..
Also you should be getting the stat declaration or letter head for your duties.. 
this should suffice!


----------



## ash19845

ash19845 said:


> Sure mate... will keep everyone posted as we all in same boat


Hi anandlitesh and jogiyogi... Any updates guys....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shabanasafa

Hi... How do we come to know if the med is refered to MOC... does E-visa page show any change in status or is it only through CO's mail


----------



## applyoz

vishsang said:


> From form 80 "Provide details of one parent at Question 51 and the other parent at Question 52. If more than 2, give details at Part J – Additional details."
> 
> If I were you I would provide details about your step-mom in this Section (Q51/Q52 since she is on all your documents) and your natural mom's details in Part J.
> 
> Others, any inputs?


Thanks. I was thinking of the same.. My concern is if there is going to be any issues when i mention my natural parent in section J. 

One more query.

My husband specified 3 companies while submitting EOI. He has worked in 5. Will there be any issue in mentioning the total companies in form 80 now?

Regards,


----------



## udda

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... How do we come to know if the med is refered to MOC... does E-visa page show any change in status or is it only through CO's mail


For some applicant who's medicals got referred, Health status in E visa has changed to "Referred" and it has changed when medicals finalize. 

For me, it is still showing as recommended, where my wife's medical got referred on 20th Feb according to CO. 

So I do not think you can rely on e-visa and best way is to contact CO


----------



## superm

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... How do we come to know if the med is refered to MOC... does E-visa page show any change in status or is it only through CO's mail


I don't think there is - also the point is even if it is supposed to show - you can not depend on valid statuses on eVisa site!


----------



## superm

applyoz said:


> Thanks. I was thinking of the same.. My concern is if there is going to be any issues when i mention my natural parent in section J.
> 
> One more query.
> 
> My husband specified 3 companies while submitting EOI. He has worked in 5. Will there be any issue in mentioning the total companies in form 80 now?
> 
> Regards,


First of all why is there difference ?


----------



## mirza_755

kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to thank this amazing forum for all the help extended, The great news is that we have been granted our 189 PR Visa today by Brisbane Team 34, DC.
> 
> Haven't planned on moving yet.
> 
> ACS Applied - 30Nov12
> ACS Approved - 26-Jan-13
> Applied - 26th Jan 13
> Invited - 4th Feb13
> Launched 4 Feb 13
> Meds - 6-Apr-13
> PCC - 11-Apr-13
> Grant - 12 Apr 13
> Latest entry date - 10-Apr-14
> 
> Skill :- ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Now need to think/plan and work out our move.
> 
> Thanks a ton again to all.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav


Oh man..You have done a great job. Congrats for grant.


----------



## smart Girl

Hi,
I am a silent reader of this forum, I granted a VISA on 10th of April 2013. 

Visa Lodge: 4/3/2013 Grant : 10/4/2013 Team : 33


----------



## mirza_755

udda said:


> For some applicant who's medicals got referred, Health status in E visa has changed to "Referred" and it has changed when medicals finalize.
> 
> For me, it is still showing as recommended, where my wife's medical got referred on 20th Feb according to CO.
> 
> So I do not think you can rely on e-visa and best way is to contact CO


Same to my case. My CO told that ur medical is referred but no change in evisa even my wife field........confusing !!!!


----------



## mirza_755

smart Girl said:


> Hi,
> I am a silent reader of this forum, I granted a VISA on 10th of April 2013.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 4/3/2013 Grant : 10/4/2013 Team : 33


congrats


----------



## anandlitesh

smart Girl said:


> Hi,
> I am a silent reader of this forum, I granted a VISA on 10th of April 2013.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 4/3/2013 Grant : 10/4/2013 Team : 33




Congrates Smart Girl....


----------



## haryk

smart Girl said:


> Hi,
> I am a silent reader of this forum, I granted a VISA on 10th of April 2013.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 4/3/2013 Grant : 10/4/2013 Team : 33


Congratulations !!!


----------



## jogiyogi

ash19845 said:


> Hi anandlitesh and jogiyogi... Any updates guys....:fingerscrossed:


Hi ash, I have no news from CO :ranger:.

However yesterday I uploaded the documents she requested. The status for the requested document is now received.


----------



## ash19845

smart Girl said:


> Hi,
> I am a silent reader of this forum, I granted a VISA on 10th of April 2013.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 4/3/2013 Grant : 10/4/2013 Team : 33


Congrats!!!! All the best!!!


----------



## anandlitesh

jogiyogi said:


> Hi ash, I have no news from CO :ranger:.
> 
> However yesterday I uploaded the documents she requested. The status for the requested document is now received.


Thats Good ...
We should free our CO asap... dont know y she is not responsing on the mail sent from my agent on 25th of March and i m wating for that..

Anyway going Germany for a week tomorrow... Best of luck u guys ...

Keep posting and share the great news ..........

.


----------



## smahesh202

smahesh202 said:


> Dear Forumers,
> 
> I have a gap of 4 months in my work experience. Well it is not actually a gap, I had worked for a company during this period. But I didn't show it as part of skill assessment, because I didn't require it and also no employer would be happy to provide reference for someone who worked for such a short duration. Similarly I didn't add it while filling the application for 189.
> In Form 80 there is a section to provide complete work history. Every month should be accounted for. I am thinking of providing true detail here, explaining why I didn't give it earlier, whenever the CO asks for form 80. I can also provide payslips and relieving letter for proof. Hope it won't have any adverse impact.
> Anyone been in similar situation ? Any suggestions ?
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh


Re-posting hoping to get some suggestions from seniors.


----------



## tenten

smahesh202 said:


> Re-posting hoping to get some suggestions from seniors.


My story has some resemlance to yours.

I was with my first employer, post qualification, for 5 months. During preparation for skills assessment I realised that it would be difficult to get references and payslips for that period and so I listed it in my EOI but classified it as " not related to occupation" so that it would be excluded in points calculation.

In my visa application, I submitted evidence for my 2 other periods of employment. On form 80 I fileed all details including those initial 4 months. When CO was assigned, they did not ask for any documents or clarifications so I assume all was good.

SO I suggest you just fill all details on form 80 truthfully and explain where you feel the information may contradict what you have already submitted elsewhere. If CO has an issue, I am sure they will ask you to explain.


----------



## superm

smart Girl said:


> Hi,
> I am a silent reader of this forum, I granted a VISA on 10th of April 2013.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 4/3/2013 Grant : 10/4/2013 Team : 33


Congrats.. !
:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Potturi

Guys, I got the grant. I will have to agree that I did not put any serious effort while applying for PR but thanks to my agent who patiently helped me out in all aspects at the right time.keeping aside the fact that I applied thru an agent, I will have to agree that this forum has been the pulse for me since oct'12. A sincere thanks to every member in this forum...directly or indirectly , I feel there's a lotta wisdom that I've got from this forum...which I will cherish for a lifetime.

To put the long story short, I got the invitation on 4th Feb'13 . CO -> T4-JH. I'm an offshore applicant . Am in a hurry , will update my timeline soon...

Good Luck all !

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## zamil525

Dear Members,

I can see many applicants who has applied in Feb, already started to get PR. Unfortunately, I did not even hear from any CO though I applied for PR on 28-Feb.

So can you anyone pls. guide me about the next step ? I am still attaching documents, but I guess CO assignment does not require that I will attach all the docs first..then I can expect a CO...


----------



## vinnie88

zamil525 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I can see many applicants who has applied in Feb, already started to get PR. Unfortunately, I did not even hear from any CO though I applied for PR on 28-Feb.
> 
> So can you anyone pls. guide me about the next step ? I am still attaching documents, but I guess CO assignment does not require that I will attach all the docs first..then I can expect a CO...


I guess you gotta be patient and not expect anything based on others timelimes. Time will pass by much easier this way. 

I have been waiting for my PR probably longer than any other Indian applicants on this forum so but I can do nothing about it but be patient. Good luck!


----------



## sach_1213

Potturi said:


> Guys, I got the grant. I will have to agree that I did not put any serious effort while applying for PR but thanks to my agent who patiently helped me out in all aspects at the right time.keeping aside the fact that I applied thru an agent, I will have to agree that this forum has been the pulse for me since oct'12. A sincere thanks to every member in this forum...directly or indirectly , I feel there's a lotta wisdom that I've got from this forum...which I will cherish for a lifetime.
> 
> To put the long story short, I got the invitation on 4th Feb'13 . CO -> T4-JH. I'm an offshore applicant . Am in a hurry , will update my timeline soon...
> 
> Good Luck all !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats potturi


----------



## applyoz

superm said:


> First of all why is there difference ?


the companies that my husband worked for were not related to his profile. Hence he did not add. We have not claimed any points for his profile, only mine. 

Now I am planning to ask my husband to fill all employment details, so will there be any concerns? I saw some more members having the same query, though the query pertains to primary applicant.

Regards,


----------



## jogiyogi

anandlitesh said:


> Thats Good ...
> We should free our CO asap... dont know y she is not responsing on the mail sent from my agent on 25th of March and i m wating for that..
> 
> Anyway going Germany for a week tomorrow... Best of luck u guys ...
> 
> Keep posting and share the great news ..........
> 
> .


Happy journey mate.


----------



## zamil525

vinnie88 said:


> I guess you gotta be patient and not expect anything based on others timelimes. Time will pass by much easier this way.
> 
> I have been waiting for my PR probably longer than any other Indian applicants on this forum so but I can do nothing about it but be patient. Good luck!



Hi vinnie88

May be u r right...We both know how much painful it is to wait when others are getting their result...

Any idea about the contact numbers/help line numbers of DIAC ? In case I can try to call them...


----------



## jack369

smart Girl said:


> Hi,
> I am a silent reader of this forum, I granted a VISA on 10th of April 2013.
> 
> Visa Lodge: 4/3/2013 Grant : 10/4/2013 Team : 33


Congrats!! Are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## vinnie88

zamil525 said:


> Hi vinnie88
> 
> May be u r right...We both know how much painful it is to wait when others are getting their result...
> 
> Any idea about the contact numbers/help line numbers of DIAC ? In case I can try to call them...


Zamil I think best is to call the number provided by your CO. Im planning to call mine next week to see whats going on. If you dont have a number, just email your CO and politely ask for a status update.

My case is delayed either because of my meds ( perhaps they were referred ) or external checks ( a long one as opposed to the standard 2-3 months checks )

good luck


----------



## tenten

vinnie88 said:


> Zamil I think best is to call the number provided by your CO. Im planning to call mine next week to see whats going on. If you dont have a number, just email your CO and politely ask for a status update.
> 
> My case is delayed either because of my meds ( perhaps they were referred ) or external checks ( a long one as opposed to the standard 2-3 months checks )
> 
> good luck


Please share with us how it goes with your CO. I will also share after emailing CO on Monday.


----------



## mamunmaziz

zamil525 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I can see many applicants who has applied in Feb, already started to get PR. Unfortunately, I did not even hear from any CO though I applied for PR on 28-Feb.
> 
> So can you anyone pls. guide me about the next step ? I am still attaching documents, but I guess CO assignment does not require that I will attach all the docs first..then I can expect a CO...


 As per my observasion it takes around 2 months to get CO.
So you may get CO last of this month or before.
I thougt I would get CO on 10th Apr at most and I got mail from CO on 11 th.
Good luck .


----------



## anandlitesh

jogiyogi said:


> Happy journey mate.



Thanx Bro...
& keep posting.......Will try to share information as soon as i get..


----------



## Potturi

Potturi said:


> Guys, I got the grant. I will have to agree that I did not put any serious effort while applying for PR but thanks to my agent who patiently helped me out in all aspects at the right time.keeping aside the fact that I applied thru an agent, I will have to agree that this forum has been the pulse for me since oct'12. A sincere thanks to every member in this forum...directly or indirectly , I feel there's a lotta wisdom that I've got from this forum...which I will cherish for a lifetime.
> 
> To put the long story short, I got the invitation on 4th Feb'13 . CO -> T4-JH. I'm an offshore applicant . Am in a hurry , will update my timeline soon...
> 
> Good Luck all !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Here are my timelines...if it is of any help .

ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13(post reval score) | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - 26th Mar'13 | Medicals - 11th Feb'13 | CO Assigned & Docs Requested - 2nd April'13 | CO Details - T4 JH | Grant - 12th April'13 .

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## AnneChristina

applyoz said:


> the companies that my husband worked for were not related to his profile. Hence he did not add. We have not claimed any points for his profile, only mine.
> 
> Now I am planning to ask my husband to fill all employment details, so will there be any concerns? I saw some more members having the same query, though the query pertains to primary applicant.
> 
> Regards,


You should def list all companies that your husband worked for to avoid providing incorrect or incomplete information. It doesn't really matter that you have not listed all in the EoI, because the CO only uses the EoI to compare your point claims. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## shabanasafa

Hi... My Visa subclass 189 is under processing with self as main applicant(Lodged on Dec 1st)... Can i submit another EOI ie with my husband as Main applicant?


----------



## superm

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... My Visa subclass 189 is under processing with self as main applicant(Lodged on Dec 1st)... Can i submit another EOI ie with my husband as Main applicant?


Tricky thing.. curious to know what others would suggest!


----------



## ashadi

Hello friends,

I lodged my application for 190 through Migration Agent, today they uploaded all documents, can anyone tell me how much time it takes for Case Officer to send grant letter once they have all docs with them. My Case Officer Initials is NA from Brisbane Team 31.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
System Engineer ACS : 28 Sep 2012, SA SS : 18 Feb 2013, Lodged : 28 Feb 2013, CO : 26 Mar 2013 PCC : 07 Apr 2013 Medicals 06 Apr 2013, Grant : Waiting


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

its better to include your husband in ur application...it will save your time n cost....


----------



## Want2Move2013

Hi forum members,
I have a question regarding uploading medicals.
Currently, we have our organize health examinations link alredy active for all of us. And in the next steps, there is 'health, evidence of ' indicated as recommended. 
We have done our meds on 10th Apr and now waiting for the hospital to upload the meds.
Do we need to upload anything from our side for health? I find that form 26 and 160 are under that. Will hospital upload these documents? Typically how do we know that it is complete?
Thanks!


----------



## superm

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hi forum members,
> I have a question regarding uploading medicals.
> Currently, we have our organize health examinations link alredy active for all of us. And in the next steps, there is 'health, evidence of ' indicated as recommended.
> We have done our meds on 10th Apr and now waiting for the hospital to upload the meds.
> Do we need to upload anything from our side for health? I find that form 26 and 160 are under that. Will hospital upload these documents? Typically how do we know that it is complete?
> Thanks!


You do NOT need to upload anything.. clinic will upload that itself. Follow up with clinic to get it loaded asap - sooner its in sooner it will be finalized. Call them up on Monday


----------



## superm

Haseeb.hasan said:


> its better to include your husband in ur application...it will save your time n cost....


I believe she already has her husband as 2ndary applicant in her application. Just to see if doing thing from her hubby as man applicant will fasten things up.
I dont think that would be good approach though..


----------



## Want2Move2013

superm said:


> You do NOT need to upload anything.. clinic will upload that itself. Follow up with clinic to get it loaded asap - sooner its in sooner it will be finalized. Call them up on Monday


Thanks Superm! Thats good to know.

Btw, has anyone observed any connection with the order of processing of the visa by diac and the points claimed in eoi?

Thanks!


----------



## haryk

Potturi said:


> Here are my timelines...if it is of any help .
> 
> ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13(post reval score) | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - 26th Mar'13 | Medicals - 11th Feb'13 | CO Assigned & Docs Requested - 2nd April'13 | CO Details - T4 JH | Grant - 12th April'13 .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congratulations on ur PR..Enjoy


----------



## kainm

Hello everyone, i've got a case officer on my 189 application on 2nd April. She asked me for overseas pcc. I've uploaded the document two days ago. How long will it take to get decision? thanks.


----------



## cocofrap

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hi forum members,
> I have a question regarding uploading medicals.
> Currently, we have our organize health examinations link alredy active for all of us. And in the next steps, there is 'health, evidence of ' indicated as recommended.
> We have done our meds on 10th Apr and now waiting for the hospital to upload the meds.
> Do we need to upload anything from our side for health? I find that form 26 and 160 are under that. Will hospital upload these documents? Typically how do we know that it is complete?
> Thanks!


Had my medicals done Apr 1 and my health link disappeared Apr 12. Maybe just wait a bit


----------



## DivineGrace

kumargaurav83 said:


> For work ex:-
> 
> 1) Stat declarations
> 2) Offer letters
> 3) Service Certis
> 4) Appraisal Letters
> 5) Salary slips
> 6) Bank Statement
> 
> This is what all I had and this is what all I submitted for all my employments.
> 
> Regards
> Gaurav


Thanks for the quick reply Kumar , the stat declaration was it selfdeclaration or by your manager?


----------



## Radiantrhino

Hello friends,
I have a query and hope that someone will help me out.
We had applied for our PCC on March 7th and I got mine on the same day but my husbands has not yet come. It is well over a month and we are beginning to get worried. We have submitted all other documents including Medicals. Is there anything we can do to expedite the process or do we just wait?? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## DivineGrace

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats potturi


Hi Sach

Was it the job verification about mentioned in your timelines , pls enlighten me


----------



## mamunmaziz

cocofrap said:


> Had my medicals done Apr 1 and my health link disappeared Apr 12. Maybe just wait a bit


 I have done medical on 24 mar
link not yet disapperd


----------



## vinnie88

Hi guys, I was just having a look through a few shared doc spreadsheet online regarding the 189 visa timelines. Many of you may be aware of this but I just wanted to point out in case you still have doubts or questions. Based on what I have been seeing from many applicants ( this included HR, LR and VHR applicants) , visa grant days from the day youre allocated a CO takes from anywhere between 30-125 days. 

now, on average most applicants gotta wait around 50-70 days. Applicants subjected to external checks either wait for less than 3 months, or if youre unlucky, you gotta wait for around 6-8 months. DIAC promised to finalize 75% people subject to external checks within 90 days.

Hope this clarifies things for new members and other members. Patience is the key although i dont have much of it myself haha.


----------



## Rabbu

nadeeMW said:


> Hi Reehan,
> 
> thanks friend. I applied for 190 (NSW) on 04 th Feb. case officer allocated on 12 feb. medical was finalised on 07 March. Grant is 12 April. Case officer from Brisbane 34.


Hi Nadeem,
You got the request for medical immediately after the CO was allocated or he took some days to ask you for it?


----------



## Immiseek

vinnie88 said:


> Hi guys, I was just having a look through a few shared doc spreadsheet online regarding the 189 visa timelines. Many of you may be aware of this but I just wanted to point out in case you still have doubts or questions. Based on what I have been seeing from many applicants ( this included HR, LR and VHR applicants) , visa grant days from the day youre allocated a CO takes from anywhere between 30-125 days.
> 
> now, on average most applicants gotta wait around 50-70 days. Applicants subjected to external checks either wait for less than 3 months, or if youre unlucky, you gotta wait for around 6-8 months. DIAC promised to finalize 75% people subject to external checks within 90 days.
> 
> Hope this clarifies things for new members and other members. Patience is the key although i dont have much of it myself haha.


Well researched info..and yes it's all true


----------



## Immiseek

shabanasafa said:


> Hi... My Visa subclass 189 is under processing with self as main applicant(Lodged on Dec 1st)... Can i submit another EOI ie with my husband as Main applicant?


I really have a doubt about the possibility, since your husband is already part of your application and his details are already available in DIAC system linked to your TRN.

If this were possible, people would take advantage of the system, and I'm sure DIAC would not be operating with such loop holes

I compare this situation with two related persons standing in two different queues, waiting for who gets it 1st and piggy back on his/her success


----------



## AnneChristina

kainm said:


> Hello everyone, i've got a case officer on my 189 application on 2nd April. She asked me for overseas pcc. I've uploaded the document two days ago. How long will it take to get decision? thanks.


It depends on the CO; some send out the grant within a few hours of receiving all outstanding documentation, while others take a week or maybe even a bit longer. I personally sent my CO a friendly email letting her know that I have uploaded all requested documents & I received the grant a few hours later.


----------



## AnneChristina

Immiseek said:


> I really have a doubt about the possibility, since your husband is already part of your application and his details are already available in DIAC system linked to your TRN.
> 
> If this were possible, people would take advantage of the system, and I'm sure DIAC would not be operating with such loop holes
> 
> I compare this situation with two related persons standing in two different queues, waiting for who gets it 1st and piggy back on his/her success


Well, actually it is possible to lodge several EoIs, and people do lodge 2 EoIs with each partner as main applicant to see who is invited first. However, I really don't see any point in lodging another EoI if one of the two has already been invited. Two separate applications will double the cost, most likely delay the process until both have a grant, and I really can't think of any benefit...


----------



## msrama

Hi experts,

I have been assigned CO and they requested spouse functional english ability supporting docs.

My doubt is, Is it sufficient to get a letter from college?? bcoz my agent asked to get letter from Registrar of University.

Can someone clarify on this plzz


----------



## AnneChristina

msrama said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I have been assigned CO and they requested spouse functional english ability supporting docs.
> 
> My doubt is, Is it sufficient to get a letter from college?? bcoz my agent asked to get letter from Registrar of University.
> 
> Can someone clarify on this plzz


If your spouse completed a trade, diploma or higher qualification as a result of at least 2 years of study and the language of instruction was English, then a letter from the education provider would be sufficient.

Here the different options to proof functional English: Functional English


----------



## msrama

AnneChristina said:


> If your spouse completed a trade, diploma or higher qualification as a result of at least 2 years of study and the language of instruction was English, then a letter from the education provider would be sufficient.
> 
> Here the different options to proof functional English: Functional English


Thanks for your reply. My doubt is can I get a letter from the college where studied or do I need it from University.


----------



## superm

You can get it from college or Univ.
In my case college worked and in most it does.
There was one case seen where applicant was asked to get it from univ - did not get the reason behind that though.
College should work fine. If getting from univ is long - you can try that while CO evaluates your college thing!


----------



## Immiseek

AnneChristina said:


> Well, actually it is possible to lodge several EoIs, and people do lodge 2 EoIs with each partner as main applicant to see who is invited first. However, I really don't see any point in lodging another EoI if one of the two has already been invited. Two separate applications will double the cost, most likely delay the process until both have a grant, and I really can't think of any benefit...


The point here is the possibility of filing another EOI when Visa is already under processing. Filing two EOIs simultaneously is a different case, when u r not sure whether you would be invited or not for lodging application and hence partners file separate EOIs


----------



## msrama

superm said:


> You can get it from college or Univ.
> In my case college worked and in most it does.
> There was one case seen where applicant was asked to get it from univ - did not get the reason behind that though.
> College should work fine. If getting from univ is long - you can try that while CO evaluates your college thing!


Thanks for ur reply superm


----------



## neovin

Hi guys, 

We've got the grant!! lane:
Super relieved and excited all at once. 
A huge thank you to everyone at the forum for all their help and handy advice which helped at every step of the process! :cheer2:

One question, if I may -- the grant letter says "you are required to inform us of changes to your passport details if you are traveling overseas." Does this mean I need to notify my CO when I'm traveling abroad, every time I do so? It sounds like this should not be the case, but just wanted to make sure. I'm traveling to the UK / US for the next 3-4 weeks with my spouse. What should I do?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## AUS2013

neovin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We've got the grant!! lane:
> Super relieved and excited all at once.
> A huge thank you to everyone at the forum for all their help and handy advice which helped at every step of the process! :cheer2:
> 
> One question, if I may -- the grant letter says "you are required to inform us of changes to your passport details if you are traveling overseas." Does this mean I need to notify my CO when I'm traveling abroad, every time I do so? It sounds like this should not be the case, but just wanted to make sure. I'm traveling to the UK / US for the next 3-4 weeks with my spouse. What should I do?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Congrats on your grant... did you receive on the weekend!!!! Plz share your timelines....


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

I got CO assigned on 12 April and he has requested for meds and PCC. Will be getting it done this week.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

pearljam said:


> I got CO assigned on 12 April and he has requested for meds and PCC. Will be getting it done this week.


Oh right. Congrats pearl jam. Can you please share your CO's initials and team? Since I lodged my application a day after you so I'd be getting a case officer soon right?


----------



## anandlitesh

neovin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We've got the grant!! lane:
> Super relieved and excited all at once.
> A huge thank you to everyone at the forum for all their help and handy advice which helped at every step of the process! :cheer2:
> 
> One question, if I may -- the grant letter says "you are required to inform us of changes to your passport details if you are traveling overseas." Does this mean I need to notify my CO when I'm traveling abroad, every time I do so? It sounds like this should not be the case, but just wanted to make sure. I'm traveling to the UK / US for the next 3-4 weeks with my spouse. What should I do?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Congrates and please share your time line with CO Initials & team.

.


----------



## jogiyogi

neovin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We've got the grant!! lane:
> Super relieved and excited all at once.
> A huge thank you to everyone at the forum for all their help and handy advice which helped at every step of the process! :cheer2:
> 
> One question, if I may -- the grant letter says "you are required to inform us of changes to your passport details if you are traveling overseas." Does this mean I need to notify my CO when I'm traveling abroad, every time I do so? It sounds like this should not be the case, but just wanted to make sure. I'm traveling to the UK / US for the next 3-4 weeks with my spouse. What should I do?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Congrats mate. Wish you good luck for your future.


----------



## aspire

Hi,

I had applied for NSW state sponsorship around fEB 14,2013.
I am yet to receive the call from them ..
Meanwhile I had applied for 189 visa too and had got a call for visa.. and need to apply for 189 visa by May 6.
I am in dilemma of what to do as I am not sure if I will be selected for 190 NSW and I dont want to miss 189 too even though it takes longer time 
is it possible to apply for 189 visa and then moving the same EOI to 190 , if I get 190 invite
Kindly suggest

cheers


----------



## aspire

Hi,

I had applied for NSW state sponsorship around fEB 14,2013.
I am yet to receive the call from them ..
Meanwhile I had applied for 189 visa too and had got a call for visa.. and need to apply for 189 visa by May 6.
I am in dilemma of what to do as I am not sure if I will be selected for 190 NSW and I dont want to miss 189 too even though it takes longer time 
is it possible to apply for 189 visa and then moving the same EOI to 190 , if I get 190 invite
Kindly suggest

cheers


----------



## superm

neovin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We've got the grant!! lane:
> Super relieved and excited all at once.
> A huge thank you to everyone at the forum for all their help and handy advice which helped at every step of the process! :cheer2:
> 
> One question, if I may -- the grant letter says "you are required to inform us of changes to your passport details if you are traveling overseas." Does this mean I need to notify my CO when I'm traveling abroad, every time I do so? It sounds like this should not be the case, but just wanted to make sure. I'm traveling to the UK / US for the next 3-4 weeks with my spouse. What should I do?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Congrats mate.. :clap2:
Is your passport about to expire?


----------



## jogiyogi

aspire said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for NSW state sponsorship around fEB 14,2013.
> I am yet to receive the call from them ..
> Meanwhile I had applied for 189 visa too and had got a call for visa.. and need to apply for 189 visa by May 6.
> I am in dilemma of what to do as I am not sure if I will be selected for 190 NSW and I dont want to miss 189 too even though it takes longer time
> is it possible to apply for 189 visa and then moving the same EOI to 190 , if I get 190 invite
> Kindly suggest
> 
> cheers


First of all congratulations on your invitation.

In my opinion If you are scoring 60 points without state sponsorship then I certainly recommend 189 since it will give you flexibility to work and stay anywhere in Australia. On the other hand, if you go for 190 then you have to stay in NSW for minimum of 2 years and then you can make a move to other areas/state.

Having said that, no doubt 190 has more priority then 189. Still I advise to go for 189.

*Senior any other comments please.


----------



## sach_1213

neovin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We've got the grant!! lane:
> Super relieved and excited all at once.
> A huge thank you to everyone at the forum for all their help and handy advice which helped at every step of the process! :cheer2:
> 
> One question, if I may -- the grant letter says "you are required to inform us of changes to your passport details if you are traveling overseas." Does this mean I need to notify my CO when I'm traveling abroad, every time I do so? It sounds like this should not be the case, but just wanted to make sure. I'm traveling to the UK / US for the next 3-4 weeks with my spouse. What should I do?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Congrats


----------



## aspire

I too prefer 189 visa but just fear from delay
i heard its given in 1.5 years


----------



## aspire

jogiyogi said:


> First of all congratulations on your invitation.
> 
> In my opinion If you are scoring 60 points without state sponsorship then I certainly recommend 189 since it will give you flexibility to work and stay anywhere in Australia. On the other hand, if you go for 190 then you have to stay in NSW for minimum of 2 years and then you can make a move to other areas/state.
> 
> Having said that, no doubt 190 has more priority then 189. Still I advise to go for 189.
> 
> *Senior any other comments please.


I too prefer 189 visa but just fear from delay
i heard its given in 1.5 years


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations Potturi and Neovin!


----------



## vishsang

A quick medicals-related question... 

My spouse and I were planning to get our medicals in the coming week. However our agent is stressing on not getting it done until the CO requests for it ... her reason being that the CO sends us a list of tests to get. Now this is the first time I am hearing about it. As far as I knew, the list of tests were standard, more tests being requested only if the CO sees something out of the ordinary. 

Can someone please confirm?


----------



## cocofrap

vishsang said:


> A quick medicals-related question...
> 
> My spouse and I were planning to get our medicals in the coming week. However our agent is stressing on not getting it done until the CO requests for it ... her reason being that the CO sends us a list of tests to get. Now this is the first time I am hearing about it. As far as I knew, the list of tests were standard, more tests being requested only if the CO sees something out of the ordinary.
> 
> Can someone please confirm?


When you click the link on arrange medicals on the evisa, your referral letter will state what tests need to be done. Have you viewed this when you logged in? I don't have a CO yet but had my medicals done already based on that referral letter.


----------



## vishsang

cocofrap said:


> When you click the link on arrange medicals on the evisa, your referral letter will state what tests need to be done. Have you viewed this when you logged in? I don't have a CO yet but had my medicals done already based on that referral letter.


Right now I just see a form asking about my medical history. I take it that I will see the referral letter after I fill that form?
Also, If my clinic has eMedical I just need the referral letter right? No need to fill in the forms?


----------



## ash19845

neovin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We've got the grant!! lane:
> Super relieved and excited all at once.
> A huge thank you to everyone at the forum for all their help and handy advice which helped at every step of the process! :cheer2:
> 
> One question, if I may -- the grant letter says "you are required to inform us of changes to your passport details if you are traveling overseas." Does this mean I need to notify my CO when I'm traveling abroad, every time I do so? It sounds like this should not be the case, but just wanted to make sure. I'm traveling to the UK / US for the next 3-4 weeks with my spouse. What should I do?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Congrats mate!!! can you please share your timeline please.....


----------



## AnneChristina

Immiseek said:


> The point here is the possibility of filing another EOI when Visa is already under processing. Filing two EOIs simultaneously is a different case, when u r not sure whether you would be invited or not for lodging application and hence partners file separate EOIs


It doesn't matter. You can still file a new EoI, e.g. for a different visa subclass or even for the same one if you wish to. Why would DIAC forbid it; if you want to pay multiple visa fees I'm sure they'll happily welcome you to. The newest visa will anyways always overwrite previous ones...


----------



## cocofrap

vishsang said:


> Right now I just see a form asking about my medical history. I take it that I will see the referral letter after I fill that form?
> Also, If my clinic has eMedical I just need the referral letter right? No need to fill in the forms?


Not sure how the referral letter will appear but I do remember filling out the medical history form then being redirected afterwards to a medical report form and then I saw the referral letter link there. The clinic where I had my medicals at has eMedical but they still asked for Form 26 and Form 160, along with the referral letter printed from the site


----------



## AnneChristina

neovin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We've got the grant!! lane:
> Super relieved and excited all at once.
> A huge thank you to everyone at the forum for all their help and handy advice which helped at every step of the process! :cheer2:
> 
> One question, if I may -- the grant letter says "you are required to inform us of changes to your passport details if you are traveling overseas." Does this mean I need to notify my CO when I'm traveling abroad, every time I do so? It sounds like this should not be the case, but just wanted to make sure. I'm traveling to the UK / US for the next 3-4 weeks with my spouse. What should I do?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Hi Neovin,
first of all congrats on the grant. 

You don't need to notify DIAC of all travel, but only if your passport details change, i.e. if you get a new passport number.


----------



## mark001

Hi 190 Forum members,

Just wanted to how many of us are waiting for GRANT since medical referred status.
Last few weeks there were several grants for both 190 and 189 visa many with medical referred cases.

My application is in Medical referred status since 1st week of January and I am a 190 visa applicant with VIC state sponsorship. There is no updates from CO though my agent sent him a follow up mail 10 days ago.
My CO is from Team 2 Adelaide .

I guess there are few of us from the period December to January ( or even November) waiting for Medical finalization and then Grant.

Please let us share our experience so far with CO/DIAC while waiting for Medical finalization.

Cheers !
Mark001


----------



## vishsang

cocofrap said:


> Not sure how the referral letter will appear but I do remember filling out the medical history form then being redirected afterwards to a medical report form and then I saw the referral letter link there. The clinic where I had my medicals at has eMedical but they still asked for Form 26 and Form 160, along with the referral letter printed from the site


Thanks. Then I will take them just in case


----------



## AnneChristina

aspire said:


> I too prefer 189 visa but just fear from delay
> i heard its given in 1.5 years


Hi aspire,
congrats on the 189 invite. If I were you I would just apply for the visa asap. Generally it should take much less than 1.5 years. It takes about 12 weeks to be assigned a CO, and if you provided all docs ahead of time you may get a grant at that time. Delays may be caused by referral of medicals or external checks, but this may happen in either case. 190 is marginally quicker than 189, but you don't know when NSW will be done processing your application. So if you want to get the visa asap I would just apply asap.

Btw, once you lodged your 189 application it would be extremely difficult to get it converted to 190, though I think it may be possible. But again, I don't think it would save you much time & as others pointed out it will be restrictive.


----------



## TreasureHunter

Hi guys,

I have lodged 189 visa on 12-Apr. But not yet uploaded any document.

I have few questions, may be too primitive 

1. Normally, when I can expect the acknowledgement email ?
2. Do I need to attach the documents before the acknowledgement email ?

please advise


----------



## jogiyogi

aspire said:


> I too prefer 189 visa but just fear from delay
> i heard its given in 1.5 years


Buddy, 1.5 years is said when you are starting from begining i.e. skill assessment, EOI, invitation. However, I guess you have already won 75% of the battellane:

Once you pay the fees just count the 180 days which is for worst cases.

Rest upto you bro. All the best with ur decisions.


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

You would receive acknowledgement within couple of days or a week or couple of weeks. Better, you don't bother much about acknowledgment email. Start uploading the documents at the earliest.

All the best. 

Regards,
Abrar.



TreasureHunter said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa on 12-Apr. But not yet uploaded any document.
> 
> I have few questions, may be too primitive
> 
> 1. Normally, when I can expect the acknowledgement email ?
> 2. Do I need to attach the documents before the acknowledgement email ?
> 
> please advise


----------



## Robhin

This post is for the senior expats out here. My passport is running out of pages hardly 2 pages only and I have been granted visa already. In case I need to renew my passport will it affect my travel to Australia in any ways with the new passport. Please advise what has to be done.


----------



## superm

TreasureHunter said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged 189 visa on 12-Apr. But not yet uploaded any document.
> 
> I have few questions, may be too primitive
> 
> 1. Normally, when I can expect the acknowledgement email ?
> 2. Do I need to attach the documents before the acknowledgement email ?
> 
> please advise


Ack does not play any significant role, that forumites have observed as of yet atleast. 
Do start uploading docs - and try to complete uploading of docs before CO is assigned - including PCC + get done with meds asap! Makes process faster!


----------



## ef34375

Finally !!!! .... Got the PR email from CO last Friday (12th Apr). )

This forum has helped me a lot.... Thank you all !!
Please refer the Signature for Timelines.


----------



## vinnie88

AnneChristina said:


> Hi aspire,
> congrats on the 189 invite. If I were you I would just apply for the visa asap. Generally it should take much less than 1.5 years. It takes about 12 weeks to be assigned a CO, and if you provided all docs ahead of time you may get a grant at that time. Delays may be caused by referral of medicals or external checks, but this may happen in either case. 190 is marginally quicker than 189, but you don't know when NSW will be done processing your application. So if you want to get the visa asap I would just apply asap.
> 
> Btw, once you lodged your 189 application it would be extremely difficult to get it converted to 190, though I think it may be possible. But again, I don't think it would save you much time & as others pointed out it will be restrictive.


Speaking of delays, I've just sent an email to my CO and hopefully will get a status update by Friday. I was assigned a CO on 15 or 20 FEB and been waiting since then. Is this normal or am I one of those rare applicants who havent heard a decision yet? My health status is still shown as required and CO never mentioned anything about my meds, so I think its probably not referred.


----------



## reehan

ef34375 said:


> Finally !!!! .... Got the PR email from CO last Friday (12th Apr). )
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot.... Thank you all !!
> Please refer the Signature for Timelines.


Congrats buddy. All the best for future endeavors. Would u please share ur co n team details?


----------



## ef34375

Team: brisbanegsmteam34


----------



## sach_1213

ef34375 said:


> Finally !!!! .... Got the PR email from CO last Friday (12th Apr). )
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot.... Thank you all !!
> Please refer the Signature for Timelines.


Congrats


----------



## Candylane

ef34375 said:


> Finally !!!! .... Got the PR email from CO last Friday (12th Apr). )
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot.... Thank you all !!
> Please refer the Signature for Timelines.



Congrats!


----------



## nadeeMW

Rabbu said:


> Hi Nadeem,
> You got the request for medical immediately after the CO was allocated or he took some days to ask you for it?


I got the medical request immediately after case officer allocated. However in my case it took a month for me to finalized the medical since my wife had to repeat one medical.


----------



## vovon

kainm said:


> Hello everyone, i've got a case officer on my 189 application on 2nd April. She asked me for overseas pcc. I've uploaded the document two days ago. How long will it take to get decision? thanks.


Whats your CO initials, which team she belongs to?


----------



## arundill80

ef34375 said:


> I got an email from CO last week.... he asked for Documents of me and my wife....... to be sent by EMAIL.... as due to Tech Prob they are not able to retrieve the uploaded docs.
> 
> I sent him all the documents (incl med & PCC) to CO by EMAIL, as requested.
> Do I need to upload the docs on Website also ?
> 
> I asked the same question to my CO when replying with Doc... but no response yet..... just an ACK received of Document submission.


Hi ,

We are in the same boat.Certain large files are not getting uploaded.So I sent it thru email.I asked CO but he said that "You will just receive an auto generated ACK 
and if he has not received your attachment he will ask again.


----------



## arundill80

ef34375 said:


> Finally !!!! .... Got the PR email from CO last Friday (12th Apr). )
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot.... Thank you all !!
> Please refer the Signature for Timelines.


Congrats


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Oh right. Congrats pearl jam. Can you please share your CO's initials and team? Since I lodged my application a day after you so I'd be getting a case officer soon right?


JC from Brisbane team 31. Yes you should be getting soon as well.. Good luck


----------



## shabanasafa

Hi...

My Visa subclass 189 is currently under process... I have taken IELTS Academic test and provided the same in Visa application. 

I came to know that IELTS - General training should only be taken, unless the assessing body for our occupation request Academic test to be taken. 

I have positive ACS assessment and it does not state anything about IELTS. 
Am i safe with IELTS Academic ????


----------



## ahmed84

Hi guys, 

Today I was assigned CO from T6 Adelaide (initials CT). Anyone here had experience with this CO?


----------



## vovon

shabanasafa said:


> Hi...
> 
> My Visa subclass 189 is currently under process... I have taken IELTS Academic test and provided the same in Visa application.
> 
> I came to know that IELTS - General training should only be taken, unless the assessing body for our occupation request Academic test to be taken.
> 
> I have positive ACS assessment and it does not state anything about IELTS.
> Am i safe with IELTS Academic ????


I think since you have already been assigned a CO, its better to do whatever (retake or not) he suggests.


----------



## shabanasafa

My CO is not responding to my mails... I need advice from expats with similar situation or knowledge about it...


"My Visa subclass 189 is currently under process... I have taken IELTS Academic test and provided the same in Visa application. 

I came to know that IELTS - General training should only be taken, unless the assessing body for our occupation request Academic test to be taken. 

I have positive ACS assessment and it does not state anything about IELTS. 
Am i safe with IELTS Academic ????"


----------



## roadies

ef34375 said:


> Finally !!!! .... Got the PR email from CO last Friday (12th Apr). )
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot.... Thank you all !!
> Please refer the Signature for Timelines.


Congrats, giving hopes to other can you share if they did job verification and what docs u provided as employment evidence and salary evidence


----------



## vovon

anybody knows how to do i verify whether my medicals are referred or not.


----------



## smahesh202

shabanasafa said:


> My CO is not responding to my mails... I need advice from expats with similar situation or knowledge about it...
> 
> 
> "My Visa subclass 189 is currently under process... I have taken IELTS Academic test and provided the same in Visa application.
> 
> I came to know that IELTS - General training should only be taken, unless the assessing body for our occupation request Academic test to be taken.
> 
> I have positive ACS assessment and it does not state anything about IELTS.
> Am i safe with IELTS Academic ????"


ozbound12 has replied in another thread that both would work. I can't think of any reason why they wouldn't accept. Academic is tougher than General.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/150598-ielts-exam-take.html


----------



## rashed-rahman

shabanasafa said:


> Hi...
> 
> My Visa subclass 189 is currently under process... I have taken IELTS Academic test and provided the same in Visa application.
> 
> I came to know that IELTS - General training should only be taken, unless the assessing body for our occupation request Academic test to be taken.
> 
> I have positive ACS assessment and it does not state anything about IELTS.
> Am i safe with IELTS Academic ????



IELTS Academic and general both are acceptable for migration purpose.


----------



## abdulazeem

*Visa Grant From Team 34*

Dear All

Congrats me for the visa grant from team 34 189

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

EOI 22 DEC 12 invite: 7 Jan 13 Applied: 15 Jan 13 Grant : 15 April


Thanks to Allah

Appreciate your support [forum members]


----------



## smahesh202

abdulazeem said:


> Dear All
> 
> Congrats me for the visa grant from team 34 189
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> EOI 22 DEC 12 invite: 7 Jan 13 Applied: 15 Jan 13 Grant : 15 April
> 
> 
> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Appreciate your support [forum members]


Congratulations!!! When are you planning to make the move ?


----------



## sukhnav

abdulazeem said:


> Dear All
> 
> Congrats me for the visa grant from team 34 189
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> EOI 22 DEC 12 invite: 7 Jan 13 Applied: 15 Jan 13 Grant : 15 April
> 
> 
> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Appreciate your support [forum members]


Congrats and best of luck....

Regards,


----------



## abdulazeem

August not sure when


----------



## anandlitesh

abdulazeem said:


> Dear All
> 
> Congrats me for the visa grant from team 34 189
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> EOI 22 DEC 12 invite: 7 Jan 13 Applied: 15 Jan 13 Grant : 15 April
> 
> 
> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Appreciate your support [forum members]



Congrates dear..

.


----------



## jogiyogi

*Congratulations*



abdulazeem said:


> Dear All
> 
> Congrats me for the visa grant from team 34 189
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> EOI 22 DEC 12 invite: 7 Jan 13 Applied: 15 Jan 13 Grant : 15 April
> 
> 
> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Appreciate your support [forum members]


Mabrook Habibi.


----------



## abdulazeem

*Thanks for the wishes*

thank you all


----------



## jogiyogi

Hi Anand ans Ash19845 and all,

following is the communication from my CO today:

Please note that there is routine checking with your application that may take 6 weeks to complete.

"Seniors", What does it mean? Is it normal and if my application is moving to right direction?
What should be my next step now?


----------



## anandlitesh

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Anand ans Ash19845 and all,
> 
> following is the communication from my CO today:
> 
> Please note that there is routine checking with your application that may take 6 weeks to complete.
> 
> "Seniors", What does it mean? Is it normal and if my application is moving to right direction?
> What should be my next step now?





Atleast you got the reply from the CO but i have never received any reply from the CO.
After submitting the documents my agent has sent the mail for the medicals also but she never replied back.

Its a routine checking & they are just veryfying ur documents( work related ).

Hope you get the good news soon...

Thanks for sharing the Info.

.


----------



## anandlitesh

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Anand ans Ash19845 and all,
> 
> following is the communication from my CO today:
> 
> Please note that there is routine checking with your application that may take 6 weeks to complete.
> 
> "Seniors", What does it mean? Is it normal and if my application is moving to right direction?
> What should be my next step now?



after how many days u got this reply..

.


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations, abdulazeem


----------



## ash19845

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Anand ans Ash19845 and all,
> 
> following is the communication from my CO today:
> 
> Please note that there is routine checking with your application that may take 6 weeks to complete.
> 
> "Seniors", What does it mean? Is it normal and if my application is moving to right direction?
> What should be my next step now?


Hi Guys, Got a reply from the CO to provide PCC for Russia where I stayed for 356 days(less than a year). M Agent has replied for confirmation if the PCC is required.
Lets c what she come back.....:fingerscrossed: All the best to u guys...


----------



## anandlitesh

ash19845 said:


> Hi Guys, Got a reply from the CO to provide PCC for Russia where I stayed for 356 days(less than a year). M Agent has replied for confirmation if the PCC is required.
> Lets c what she come back.....:fingerscrossed: All the best to u guys...



Its gr8 news dear...

why she is not replying the mails fro my case...

.


----------



## maximusstreuous

anyone from T2 CO: TS ???


----------



## tenten

abdulazeem said:


> Dear All
> 
> Congrats me for the visa grant from team 34 189
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> EOI 22 DEC 12 invite: 7 Jan 13 Applied: 15 Jan 13 Grant : 15 April
> 
> 
> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Appreciate your support [forum members]


Many Many congratulations! T34 has finally delivered.

I sent email to my CO as promised and he replied in 2 hrs that my meds were referred to MOC on 6 Feb 2013, unfortunately he could not give a time frame for finalisation. Another 8 weeks or so I assume.


----------



## VVV

hi Shabana (safa),

Just saw all your posts...What's your agent saying about your case? I don't think the IELTS academic will be an issue...if it was an issue, they would have told you by now...Did you try calling DIAC or the CO?


----------



## sach_1213

shabanasafa said:


> Hi...
> 
> My Visa subclass 189 is currently under process... I have taken IELTS Academic test and provided the same in Visa application.
> 
> I came to know that IELTS - General training should only be taken, unless the assessing body for our occupation request Academic test to be taken.
> 
> I have positive ACS assessment and it does not state anything about IELTS.
> Am i safe with IELTS Academic ????


What i think n read that IELTS GENERAL is only acceptable for migration purposes. Rest seniors or moderators can throw some light on it. I also read somewhere in forum that one of the guys was not able to submit right ielts to CO n his case was refused by DIAC.


----------



## sach_1213

abdulazeem said:


> Dear All
> 
> Congrats me for the visa grant from team 34 189
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> EOI 22 DEC 12 invite: 7 Jan 13 Applied: 15 Jan 13 Grant : 15 April
> 
> 
> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Appreciate your support [forum members]


Congrats buddy time to lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## tenten

sach_1213 said:


> What i think n read that IELTS GENERAL is only acceptable for migration purposes. Rest seniors or moderators can throw some light on it. I also read somewhere in forum that one of the guys was not able to submit right ielts to CO n his case was refused by DIAC.


Both Academic and General are accepted by DIAC. However the organisation doing the skills assessment may specify the type of test required for skills assessment.


----------



## jogiyogi

anandlitesh said:


> after how many days u got this reply..
> 
> .


She replied me after 3 days saying she has got my document and application is in routine check.


----------



## exxpat

abdulazeem said:


> Dear All
> 
> Congrats me for the visa grant from team 34 189
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> EOI 22 DEC 12 invite: 7 Jan 13 Applied: 15 Jan 13 Grant : 15 April
> 
> 
> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Appreciate your support [forum members]


Many congratulations Abdul Azeem


----------



## shabanasafa

VVV said:


> hi Shabana (safa),
> 
> Just saw all your posts...What's your agent saying about your case? I don't think the IELTS academic will be an issue...if it was an issue, they would have told you by now...Did you try calling DIAC or the CO?


Hi VVV...

My agent has sent email to my CO twice this week and there is no response from her. I got my CO direct dial through DIAC. I am trying this number for past four days but either n one picks up or it lands in her voice mail.... Just getting tired of all this. Now latest concern is regarding IELTS i have provided my IELTS Academics details while lodging application.


----------



## rkumar1

rashed-rahman said:


> IELTS Academic and general both are acceptable for migration purpose.


for your migration u have to clear General module and i don't think so that academic will work with this visa....


----------



## zakisaleem18

Hi all 

For people who are still expecting an invitation there has been a very recent amendment in the PARTNER SKILLS Points criteria, Here is what it says:

Partner Skills - Change to Points Eligibility


This is an announcement to advise you that amendments have been made to SkillSelect to better provide for the recording
of the English language ability for your partner.
The partner skill qualification factor has a number of specific requirements which must be met to be awarded points under Australian law. At the time of invitation your partner must:
• not be an Australian citizen or an Australian permanent resident
• be under 50 years of age
• have at least Competent English
• *had a skilled occupation from the relevant Skilled Occupation List, that is your partners nominated occupation must be on the same Skilled Occupation List as your nominated occupation, and* 
• have a positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their skilled occupation

Hope this helps. Minimum overall points required is still 60. But people who are claiming partner points to get 60 points should over look their EOI for partner questions and make necessary changes if need be. This applies to people who have submitted their EOI or Waiting for an invite. People who are already invited/lodged their visa before this new amendment need not worry.

Regards

Zaki


Regards

Zaki


----------



## tenten

Shabanasafa

Let me also add that I did Academic and have had no problems with CO. My assessing authority also accepts both - just that I preferred taking the academic version. Latest communication from CO is he is waiting for medicals to be finalised.

The exact words from DIAC on the subject are":

You need to ensure you are able to provide evidence of the level of your English language ability attained at time of invitation. IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. Unless you are required to do otherwise by your assessing authority you only need to take the general training test. You will need to provide your IELTS test result as evidence of your English language ability. You only need to provide the Test Report Form (TRF) Number that is on your IELTS certificate. Test results must be no more than 3 years old at the time you apply.

It means the general test is adequate for DIAC and there is no need to take the more demanding Academic.


----------



## tenten

rkumar1 said:


> for your migration u have to clear General module and i don't think so that academic will work with this visa....


Academic is perfectly acceptable. Its just not necessary to take the more demanding (for most candidates) academic test for migration purposes if your skills assessing authority accepts general as well.

Also note that DIAC even accepts non IELTS english test - the OET for some medical professionals.


----------



## shabanasafa

tenten said:


> Shabanasafa
> 
> Let me also add that I did Academic and have had no problems with CO. My assessing authority also accepts both - just that I preferred taking the academic version. Latest communication from CO is he is waiting for medicals to be finalised.
> 
> The exact words from DIAC on the subject are":
> 
> You need to ensure you are able to provide evidence of the level of your English language ability attained at time of invitation. IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. Unless you are required to do otherwise by your assessing authority you only need to take the general training test. You will need to provide your IELTS test result as evidence of your English language ability. You only need to provide the Test Report Form (TRF) Number that is on your IELTS certificate. Test results must be no more than 3 years old at the time you apply.
> 
> It means the general test is adequate for DIAC and there is no need to take the more demanding Academic.


Your words indeed bring relief to me.... Thanks a lot....


----------



## zakisaleem18

Hi Shabana & TenTen

In fact my wife and me gave both Academic & General. We showed the best of both results and surprisingly we got better grades in the General. We still did the academic as it might come handy while seeking job or part time courses or universities. 

But not necessary to do the Acads and as far as the English Language criteria, I second TENTEN's previous comment.

Regards

Zaki Saleem.


----------



## rkumar1

tenten said:


> Academic is perfectly acceptable. Its just not necessary to take the more demanding (for most candidates) academic test for migration purposes if your skills assessing authority accepts general as well.
> 
> Also note that DIAC even accepts non IELTS english test - the OET for some medical professionals.


well thats pretty good but hope u r aware with IELTS Score point calculator which is quite different for Academics and General exam..if not then search on google it will help u to clarify points..and u right if ur accessing body is ok with any type score card but still majority is with General exam.


----------



## superm

abdulazeem said:


> Dear All
> 
> Congrats me for the visa grant from team 34 189
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> EOI 22 DEC 12 invite: 7 Jan 13 Applied: 15 Jan 13 Grant : 15 April
> 
> 
> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Appreciate your support [forum members]


Congratulations.. 
:clap2:


----------



## Kart

jogiyogi said:


> She replied me after 3 days saying she has got my document and application is in routine check.


Same as my case. I think this CO is following some pattern to process all the applications allocated to her.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

rkumar1 said:


> for your migration u have to clear General module and i don't think so that academic will work with this visa....


Sorry, but i don't think this is correct. In Booklet 6 of General Skilled Migration, under points for English language ability, it was stated:



> Evidence to support your application
> You need to ensure you are able to provide evidence of the level of your English language ability attained at time of invitation. IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. Unless you are required to do otherwise by your assessing authority you only need to take the *general training test*.
> 
> You will need to provide your IELTS test result as evidence of your English language ability. You only need to provide the Test Report Form (TRF) Number that is on your IELTS certificate.
> 
> Test results must be no more than 3 years old at the time you apply.


----------



## lightningmcqueen

tenten said:


> Shabanasafa
> 
> Let me also add that I did Academic and have had no problems with CO. My assessing authority also accepts both - just that I preferred taking the academic version. Latest communication from CO is he is waiting for medicals to be finalised.
> 
> The exact words from DIAC on the subject are":
> 
> You need to ensure you are able to provide evidence of the level of your English language ability attained at time of invitation. IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. Unless you are required to do otherwise by your assessing authority you only need to take the general training test. You will need to provide your IELTS test result as evidence of your English language ability. You only need to provide the Test Report Form (TRF) Number that is on your IELTS certificate. Test results must be no more than 3 years old at the time you apply.
> 
> It means the general test is adequate for DIAC and there is no need to take the more demanding Academic.


Oh, sorry. tenten has already made the correction..

thanks tenten!


----------



## lightningmcqueen

rkumar1 said:


> well thats pretty good but hope u r aware with IELTS Score point calculator which is quite different for Academics and General exam..if not then search on google it will help u to clarify points..and u right if ur accessing body is ok with any type score card but still majority is with General exam.


Hi rkumar1! may we know which point calculator you are refering to? In IELTS scoring or with DIAC?

Yes its true, majority have provided the General training exam results. But if your assessing body has required you to take the Academic training test, or if you have already taken the Academic test and passed it, then you may submit the same results to your application as proof of your English language ability. There's no need to re-sit IELTS and take the General training test. Cheers!


----------



## zakisaleem18

My Colorful Journey So far... The waiting is killing me so I retorted to penning my story for others who are waiting like me to get their minds deviated... 

Actually I started the Aussie visa process on 3rd Dec 2011 and there has been many surprises till today for the delays. I did the ACS part through an Aus Migration agent though being in INdia. The agent delayed my case though I had kept everything ready. I thought Indian agents are worse but the agent i had was no different in terms of response times. If I had done it on my own, I would have been able to get all this ACS part with results within a month. Anyways ACS part for took me 3 months thanx to "THE" Agent. 

Gave IELTS Acads in Jan any got 8.5 in 3 sections and got 6.5 surprisingly in speaking so didnt clear the IELTS criteria. My overall point was not adding to 65 points which was the case for the old 176 SC visa requirement. In august 2012 I would complete 8 years which would add another 5 points and make my points score 65 but coud'nt wait till then. Also if I had made my wife as the primary applicant her points too did'nt add to 65 though she got 7.5 and above in all sections but her Work exp. was less that 3 yrs.

So decided lets do the IELTS General in May and managed to exactly achieve 65 points. During this time I mailed my agent thanking him for his service and would not further require their service in the Visa Lodging part. Unfortunately due to stiff finances (Bought a house around Jan 2012) couldnt apply for 176. By then waited for the New SKillSelect system. 

Lodged EOI on 3rd Jul 2012, was not confident much about the time frame for getting invite for 189 visa as many would opt etc. So applied for SS SA (190 SC) on 6th Jul 2012 and other states and found out that in your EOI you should opt only for one state if you have to get a positive outcome for that state. After some scrutiny and my eligibility SA was the best bet. 

Anyways got invite from SS SA on 23rd Aug 2012. All Happy, praising the system until hrs before lodging I thought let me brush through all info one last time and surprisingly found out I had said YES for the Australian study requirement as this many would think considering the assessment letter and general study requirement though it means study in Australia and bla bla.... Mailed all ends of DIAC, High commission, skill select only to my dismay that I have to wait 2 months for my invite to expire and re submit my EOI. So on 1st Sept 2012 in parallel lodged EOI for Wife, same SS SA application thinking this would save time. Luckily I didnt lodge when I lodged or else she too would have to wait 2 months for that tricky question. 

so my invite expired in Oct 23, re did the same thing for 190 SS SA. Got SS SA reject on 03rd Nov 2012 as they stated tht I had been invited previously and I didnt apply so cannot be considered for nomination. This time around I found 189 visa invitations are taking less time, so on the same day opted in my EOI for 189. Now I got a double bonanza my wife gets her190 invite SS SA on 28 Nov 2012 and following this on 3rd Dec 2012 I got my 189 invite. Of course 189 any day as it doesn't bind you to a particular area for 2 yrs.

Took One month to get a credit card with 3 lakh Rupees limit along with Documents in place and henceforth my current time line. My PCC and medical story also was an ordeal which I might express in my next post. Till today its approximately going to be 1.5 yrs and really beginning to appreciate the people who managed to get their time frame from lodgement to Grant within 2 to 3 months. BRAVOOOOOOO & KUDOSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Regards

Zaki


----------



## devandroid

Finally my CO has responded today. He is added our new born baby to our application and requested baby's health evidence. 

In the last e-mail we have asked about our application status and the status of our medicals, but CO didn't mention any thing about status and respond from a new email address. 

Previously our CO from team 34 but today he has replied from TEAM 31 e-mail address


----------



## jogiyogi

anandlitesh said:


> Atleast you got the reply from the CO but i have never received any reply from the CO.
> After submitting the documents my agent has sent the mail for the medicals also but she never replied back.
> 
> Its a routine checking & they are just veryfying ur documents( work related ).
> 
> Hope you get the good news soon...
> 
> Thanks for sharing the Info.
> 
> .


Hey Anand, don't worry mate, it seems you will get good news directly instead of communication. Keep your hope alive.


----------



## rashed-rahman

maximusstreuous said:


> anyone from T2 CO: TS ???



Me.. Got allocated to this co on 8th April.. He asked for form 80.. Which was submitted on the very same day.. No communication after that.. 

What's your timeline..


----------



## ash19845

Hi Forum,

Please advise if anyone was advised to submit PCC for country stay less than a year.
Please advise


----------



## jogiyogi

Anandlitesh, Ash19845, rashed-rahman, kart and Me

We are on a boat for which Captain is RL from Team 2 ;-).


----------



## Jaik2012

ef34375 said:


> Team: brisbanegsmteam34


Congrats. My CO belongs to same team. Just waiting for Singapore PCC which is due by month end.


----------



## jogiyogi

*PCC less than a year*



ash19845 said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Please advise if anyone was advised to submit PCC for country stay less than a year.
> Please advise


I don't think PCC is required if you have spent less than a year in any place.


----------



## madrag

Got CO assigned 
Brisbane.gsm team31
my application date is 18mar.
I completed my meds and pcc. have to upload pcc now.


----------



## devandroid

madrag said:


> Got CO assigned
> Brisbane.gsm team31
> my application date is 18mar.
> I completed my meds and pcc. have to upload pcc now.


Hi madrag,

Congratulations on your CO allocation. Can you please shear your CO initials....
I'm also from Team 31


----------



## rashed-rahman

jogiyogi said:


> Anandlitesh, Ash19845, rashed-rahman, kart and Me
> 
> We are on a boat for which Captain is RL from Team 2 ;-).


Let's just hope it's not titanic..


----------



## VVV

zakisaleem18 said:


> My Colorful Journey So far... The waiting is killing me so I retorted to penning my story for others who are waiting like me to get their minds deviated...
> 
> Actually I started the Aussie visa process on 3rd Dec 2011 and there has been many surprises till today for the delays. I did the ACS part through an Aus Migration agent though being in INdia. The agent delayed my case though I had kept everything ready. I thought Indian agents are worse but the agent i had was no different in terms of response times. If I had done it on my own, I would have been able to get all this ACS part with results within a month. Anyways ACS part for took me 3 months thanx to "THE" Agent.
> 
> Gave IELTS Acads in Jan any got 8.5 in 3 sections and got 6.5 surprisingly in speaking so didnt clear the IELTS criteria. My overall point was not adding to 65 points which was the case for the old 176 SC visa requirement. In august 2012 I would complete 8 years which would add another 5 points and make my points score 65 but coud'nt wait till then. Also if I had made my wife as the primary applicant her points too did'nt add to 65 though she got 7.5 and above in all sections but her Work exp. was less that 3 yrs.
> 
> So decided lets do the IELTS General in May and managed to exactly achieve 65 points. During this time I mailed my agent thanking him for his service and would not further require their service in the Visa Lodging part. Unfortunately due to stiff finances (Bought a house around Jan 2012) couldnt apply for 176. By then waited for the New SKillSelect system.
> 
> Lodged EOI on 3rd Jul 2012, was not confident much about the time frame for getting invite for 189 visa as many would opt etc. So applied for SS SA (190 SC) on 6th Jul 2012 and other states and found out that in your EOI you should opt only for one state if you have to get a positive outcome for that state. After some scrutiny and my eligibility SA was the best bet.
> 
> Anyways got invite from SS SA on 23rd Aug 2012. All Happy, praising the system until hrs before lodging I thought let me brush through all info one last time and surprisingly found out I had said YES for the Australian study requirement as this many would think considering the assessment letter and general study requirement though it means study in Australia and bla bla.... Mailed all ends of DIAC, High commission, skill select only to my dismay that I have to wait 2 months for my invite to expire and re submit my EOI. So on 1st Sept 2012 in parallel lodged EOI for Wife, same SS SA application thinking this would save time. Luckily I didnt lodge when I lodged or else she too would have to wait 2 months for that tricky question.
> 
> so my invite expired in Oct 23, re did the same thing for 190 SS SA. Got SS SA reject on 03rd Nov 2012 as they stated tht I had been invited previously and I didnt apply so cannot be considered for nomination. This time around I found 189 visa invitations are taking less time, so on the same day opted in my EOI for 189. Now I got a double bonanza my wife gets her190 invite SS SA on 28 Nov 2012 and following this on 3rd Dec 2012 I got my 189 invite. Of course 189 any day as it doesn't bind you to a particular area for 2 yrs.
> 
> Took One month to get a credit card with 3 lakh Rupees limit along with Documents in place and henceforth my current time line. My PCC and medical story also was an ordeal which I might express in my next post. Till today its approximately going to be 1.5 yrs and really beginning to appreciate the people who managed to get their time frame from lodgement to Grant within 2 to 3 months. BRAVOOOOOOO & KUDOSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zaki


Hi Zaki.....Thanks for sharing your story and I am sure you will get the grant as soon as your medicals are cleared (as per your timeline)...Good Luck...You have been very patient...and hope everything works out brilliantly for you!


----------



## superm

ash19845 said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Please advise if anyone was advised to submit PCC for country stay less than a year.
> Please advise


Generally its not asked if you have lived<1 year. In some cases it was seen if it was quite close to 1 year then was asked. If its asked from you then you can politely tell CO that you have lived < 1year so is it still required?


----------



## vinnie88

abdulazeem said:


> thank you all


My hearty congrats to you abdulazeem, so happy for you and happy to hear Team 34 is on the roll. 

Good luck!


----------



## vinnie88

tenten said:


> Many Many congratulations! T34 has finally delivered.
> 
> I sent email to my CO as promised and he replied in 2 hrs that my meds were referred to MOC on 6 Feb 2013, unfortunately he could not give a time frame for finalisation. Another 8 weeks or so I assume.


Thanks for the update, i emailed mine as well and waiting for her response, will keep you guys posted. 

How long does it takes for meds to be finalized aftet the day they get referred? 

I have heard 2-4 months? is this correct? I think my meds may have probably been referred too since my doc said something about my chest xray and started asking lots of questions but I didnt worry about it back then. I did my meds in mid jan, cant remember the exact date.


----------



## kpriya

Hi,

I am yet to be assigned a CO. Please see my timeline in my signature. Is anyone like me in our group?

I called last week and they confirmed me that CO is yet to be assigned and am planning to call tomorrow. 

Do they have any other priority with in 190 applicants ? If the processing had been in the order of lodgement, I would have got the CO now.


----------



## AUS2013

madrag said:


> Got CO assigned
> Brisbane.gsm team31
> my application date is 18mar.
> I completed my meds and pcc. have to upload pcc now.


Congrats... I applied on 8th march... no news as yet


----------



## zedte

Hi all,
I've got a visa grant today  lane: I wish the best to all of you! I'm going to party now


----------



## AtifALi27

AUS2013 said:


> Congrats... I applied on 8th march... no news as yet


Hi guys,
When is the right time to ask the CO for more information about the progress ofthe case?I mean after a span of how many days (as it has been said that the minimum i keep in touch with the CO the faster would be the progress?)


----------



## tenten

vinnie88 said:


> Thanks for the update, i emailed mine as well and waiting for her response, will keep you guys posted.
> 
> How long does it takes for meds to be finalized aftet the day they get referred?
> 
> I have heard 2-4 months? is this correct? I think my meds may have probably been referred too since my doc said something about my chest xray and started asking lots of questions but I didnt worry about it back then. I did my meds in mid jan, cant remember the exact date.


It does take a bit of time for meds to be finalised and yes it is in the region of 2 - 4 months. It is difficult to predict how long it takes because each individual case differs and the assessment that MOC does differs case by case. In some cases they just review the submitted medical report and finalise the case, in others they require additional documents and or tests to be performed on the applicant before they can finalise the case.

This difference in processing times is evident from the grants issued this April to applicant who had their meds referred. The half dozen or so applicants had referral dates ranging from 12 November 2012 to 18 January 2013.


----------



## AUS2013

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi guys,
> When is the right time to ask the CO for more information about the progress ofthe case?I mean after a span of how many days (as it has been said that the minimum i keep in touch with the CO the faster would be the progress?)


The time period of 8-10 weeks after VISA lodgement is the suggested waiting period for allocation of CO from DIAC.


----------



## tenten

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi guys,
> When is the right time to ask the CO for more information about the progress ofthe case?I mean after a span of how many days (as it has been said that the minimum i keep in touch with the CO the faster would be the progress?)


Its difficult to say. I would say when >90% of all applicants who applied at or around the same time have had grants. That is difficult to measure so I went with 6 weeks after CO allocation.


----------



## AtifALi27

AUS2013 said:


> The time period of 8-10 weeks after VISA lodgement is the suggested waiting period for allocation of CO from DIAC.


Thanks Aus2013.

But my question was,after the CO is allocated and after u have provided the docs they have requested,then after how much time should i mail the CO and ask for the status of my case?


----------



## mirza_755

abdulazeem said:


> Dear All
> 
> Congrats me for the visa grant from team 34 189
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> EOI 22 DEC 12 invite: 7 Jan 13 Applied: 15 Jan 13 Grant : 15 April
> 
> 
> Thanks to Allah
> 
> Appreciate your support [forum members]


Alhamdulliah. Congrats ...............


----------



## abdulazeem

*Thank you all*

Thank you all for the best wishes


----------



## rajesh.149

jogiyogi said:


> I don't think PCC is required if you have spent less than a year in any place.


It is quite possible that the CO may ask for PCC, if the stay was close to 1 year. I remember reading this on the forum. Which country is the PCC required for, its worth finding out and getting ready for that, just a thought .. so that there are no more delays ..


----------



## zakisaleem18

abdulazeem said:


> Thank you all for the best wishes


Hi Abdul 

Congrats on the freshly arrived grant. By any chance is ur last name Shamsi. As i did my schooling in IIS Dammam, passed in the year 2000 and Had a friend by ur name. He too is in Riyadh currently from what I hear from my school friends...

Regards

Zaki


----------



## jogiyogi

*Be positive*



rashed-rahman said:


> Let's just hope it's not titanic..


Be positive man, even on Titanic not everyone sank. We are from those who survived in the end.


----------



## Immiseek

AtifALi27 said:


> Thanks Aus2013.
> 
> But my question was,after the CO is allocated and after u have provided the docs they have requested,then after how much time should i mail the CO and ask for the status of my case?


Give 8-10 working days after submitting the requested docs.


----------



## abdulazeem

zakisaleem18 said:


> Hi Abdul
> 
> Congrats on the freshly arrived grant. By any chance is ur last name Shamsi. As i did my schooling in IIS Dammam, passed in the year 2000 and Had a friend by ur name. He too is in Riyadh currently from what I hear from my school friends...
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zaki



Nope my surname is mohammed, but yes i m your friend


----------



## AtifALi27

tenten said:


> Its difficult to say. I would say when >90% of all applicants who applied at or around the same time have had grants. That is difficult to measure so I went with 6 weeks after CO allocation.


Thanks mate!!


----------



## avinash.rao

EOI Invitation Date - 17 Dec 2012: 
Visa Type: Skilled - Independent Subclass 189 - PR: 
Application submitted date - 07 January 2013: 
CO assigned on 28th Feb 2013
Medicals done on 5th March 2013
Required details and documents sent to CO on 6th March 2013
Hospital confirms document upload on 13th March 2013
ACS Code: 263111

I have been patient all through out. It has been more than a month since the CO was assigned but the immigration is yet to show some light. 

I did have a conversation with my CO regarding the documents and I was informed that all the necessary verification was done and there was no problem in granting the visa. But I have NOT received any response yet while I notice the other 189 applicants have got a grant pretty early.

:ranger::ballchain:


----------



## zhuhai

How long does it take medicals to be finalized if not referred?


----------



## roadies

zedte said:


> Hi all,
> I've got a visa grant today  lane: I wish the best to all of you! I'm going to party now


Congrts on grant did u have job verification or not ? Pls share ur exp what u have submitted as employment n salary proof


----------



## sach_1213

zedte said:


> Hi all,
> I've got a visa grant today  lane: I wish the best to all of you! I'm going to party now


Congrats on your grant


----------



## superm

zedte said:


> Hi all,
> I've got a visa grant today  lane: I wish the best to all of you! I'm going to party now


Congrats mate


----------



## superm

zhuhai said:


> How long does it take medicals to be finalized if not referred?


If not referred then a week after uploaded!


----------



## Aadilnaeem

My medicals were sent by courier to Adeliade and i sent the receipt to CO but still i don't know what is update.CO just asked me to upload form for myself and my wife.


----------



## Megha09

Immiseek said:


> Give 8-10 working days after submitting the requested docs.


CO's SLA is 7 days after you submit / Email him.You can email him on 8th day .


----------



## jogiyogi

Dear friends, 
I just noticed that while replying to me, my CO has added "TRIM" word in Subject. For example

*RE: TRIM: RE:* <My File number - TRN # - My Name >

Any idea what does "TRIM" means here.


----------



## superm

jogiyogi said:


> Dear friends,
> I just noticed that while replying to me, my CO has added "TRIM" word in Subject. For example
> 
> *RE: TRIM: RE:* <My File number - TRN # - My Name >
> 
> Any idea what does "TRIM" means here.


General consensus is that it means 'The Requirement is Met'
But some guess it says 'The Requirement Is Mandatory'
Chose your pick!


----------



## jogiyogi

*Trim*



superm said:


> General consensus is that it means 'The Requirement is Met'
> But some guess it says 'The Requirement Is Mandatory'
> Chose your pick!


I will choose first since "TRIM" synonym is CLEAN. On the other hand I have positive attitude:clap2:


----------



## superm

jogiyogi said:


> I will choose first since "TRIM" synonym is CLEAN. On the other hand I have positive attitude:clap2:


Good choice


----------



## vinnie88

jogiyogi said:


> Dear friends,
> I just noticed that while replying to me, my CO has added "TRIM" word in Subject. For example
> 
> *RE: TRIM: RE:* <My File number - TRN # - My Name >
> 
> Any idea what does "TRIM" means here.


mine only says : RE:[/B] <My File number - TRN # - My Name - Request Documents or Info [SEC=IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT]


----------



## sach_1213

vinnie88 said:


> mine only says : RE:[/B] <My File number - TRN # - My Name - Request Documents or Info [SEC=IN-CONFIDENCE:CLIENT]


It really means nothing..... Its their format of replying to the mails.... Even i had searched about this a lot when i used to get reply from CO. This is their standard format, so need not to worry about anything.


----------



## Arjey

I am co-applicant on 189 application filed by my spouse. Unfortunately, my spouse's medicals were referred (in the beginning of March) and we are not sure how long it will take to get those cleared. I received a job offer and my employer is expecting me to join by mid June. The employer now wants to file my 457, as they are not sure if 189 will be cleared by June. 

My question is: what will happen to the ongoing 189 application if 457 is applied for someone who features as dependent on another 189 application? will there be any complications?


----------



## zedte

roadies said:


> Congrts on grant did u have job verification or not ? Pls share ur exp what u have submitted as employment n salary proof


Thanks. As regards job verification, CO only asked me to deliver a proof from the Department of social security confirming my employment history. Before it I also attached scans of my all payroll slips that were for more than 8 years + reference letter from my employer.


----------



## zedte

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats on your grant


Thank you


----------



## zedte

superm said:


> Congrats mate


Thank you


----------



## anandlitesh

Kart said:


> Same as my case. I think this CO is following some pattern to process all the applications allocated to her.


there should be some logic...
we got the CO bit early and she is not responding to our mails......

Dont knwo whats gonna happen...This wait is killing me ...

.


----------



## anandlitesh

jogiyogi said:


> I will choose first since "TRIM" synonym is CLEAN. On the other hand I have positive attitude:clap2:


Congrates......

.


----------



## vinnie88

anandlitesh said:


> there should be some logic...
> we got the CO bit early and she is not responding to our mails......
> 
> Dont knwo whats gonna happen...This wait is killing me ...
> 
> .



the wait is killing me too, I'm almost hopeless. Sorry for being negative but if you look at my timeline you will know why I'm fed up and hopeless with my application. but hey, i still have a little bit of hope deep down because at the end of the day, the grant will come "some day " haha


----------



## AUS2013

Hi Folks,

Need urgent help!!!

I can see the link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" in my application. Does this mean CO is assigned?

I have already uploaded Form 80 in my E-Visa Application, still the link appears. I have uploaded the scanned copy of the hand filled form.

I don't know whether CO has sent any e-mail or not because I have applied through agent?

Should I upload the form again?


----------



## jack369

AUS2013 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need urgent help!!!
> 
> I can see the link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" in my application. Does this mean CO is assigned?
> 
> I have already uploaded Form 80 in my E-Visa Application, still the link appears. I have uploaded the scanned copy of the hand filled form.
> 
> I don't know whether CO has sent any e-mail or not because I have applied through agent?
> 
> Should I upload the form again?


I don't think you've been assigned a CO yet. I also see the "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" link and I only lodged my application on 01/04/2013.


----------



## AUS2013

jack369 said:


> I don't think you've been assigned a CO yet. I also see the "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" link and I only lodged my application on 01/04/2013.


Hi Jack369,

Thanks for your reply.. The link appeared just today, earlier ir was not appearing.

@Seniors.. Please suggest..


----------



## jack369

AUS2013 said:


> Hi Jack369,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.. The link appeared just today, earlier ir was not appearing.
> 
> @Seniors.. Please suggest..


When did you upload Form 80? My link appeared a day after I uploaded mine.


----------



## roadies

zedte said:


> Thanks. As regards job verification, CO only asked me to deliver a proof from the Department of social security confirming my employment history. Before it I also attached scans of my all payroll slips that were for more than 8 years + reference letter from my employer.


Thanx mate


----------



## AUS2013

jack369 said:


> When did you upload Form 80? My link appeared a day after I uploaded mine.


I uploaded Form 80 on Friday.


----------



## vinnie88

AUS2013 said:


> I uploaded Form 80 on Friday.


I suggest uploading it again and call your agent, and ask him/her to email your form 80 to your CO's email ( if CO has been allocated of course). 

my CO got my Form weeks ago and the link still appears, so I wouldnt worry too much about the e-visa status. they are not to be taken seriously at all. Your CO will request any docs he/she needs if they dont see it on the system, nothing to worry about.


----------



## danpid

vinnie88 said:


> the wait is killing me too, I'm almost hopeless. Sorry for being negative but if you look at my timeline you will know why I'm fed up and hopeless with my application. but hey, i still have a little bit of hope deep down because at the end of the day, the grant will come "some day " haha


Nah dont be hopeless man. Worst case scenarios : 

1) your meds were referred ( based on your timeline, if thats the case, you will get your grant within the next couple of weeks or 3 weeks max ) 

2) meds weren't referred but your CO sent through your form80 to ASIO for further screening. In this case, they finalize 75% of applicants external checks within 3 months or 3.5. It takes 6-8 months for some and 1 to 2 years in extremely rare cases. 

Based on your nationality, and assuming you dont have any dependents in your applicant and assuming you havent worked at any gov, or defense related organizations, Im almost certain that your external checks will be finalized within 90-120 days from the date your CO clicked on " external checks" on his portal lol. 

You will be fine, dont worry.


----------



## shabanasafa

vinnie88 said:


> the wait is killing me too, I'm almost hopeless. Sorry for being negative but if you look at my timeline you will know why I'm fed up and hopeless with my application. but hey, i still have a little bit of hope deep down because at the end of the day, the grant will come "some day " haha


Think about me


----------



## Naveed539

Vinnie88 and Shabanasafa,

I beleive that both of your cases are being referred to ASIO for security clearance...Other wise no way, an indian gets delay in VISA GRANT Buddy.


----------



## superm

AUS2013 said:


> Hi Jack369,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.. The link appeared just today, earlier ir was not appearing.
> 
> @Seniors.. Please suggest..


It does not mean that CO is assigned.
Take its meaning as:
"If you have not uploaded form80 as of yet - upload it; else ignore!"

So if you have uploaded form 80 then ignore!


----------



## vinnie88

thanks danpid and naveed for your inputs. Yeah I believe so. I already emailed my CO for a status update, so hopefully will get a confirmation regarding this.


----------



## vinnie88

shabanasafa said:


> Think about me


did you get any status updates from your CO? did he/she mention anything about external checks? because you too seem to have been waiting for a long time!!


----------



## KhusbooC

Hi All,

Thanks to all my friends for their support on this forum.
I received my grant letter yesterday :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Really happy and excited for the next steps now! 

Let me know if you have any questions.
I will be glad to help!

Regards,


----------



## DSS

tenten said:


> When did you lodge your application?





kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi
> 
> Got a CO (Team 34, Brisbane, DC), Has asked for meds and pcc, should I assume rest is all fine?
> 
> Did my meds last saturday and Organize your helath checkup link is not visible for me but the same is visible for my wife, what should be interpreted for it.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Gaurav


Hi Gaurav

i think i 've the same CO as of yours, who has requested only for PCC & Medicals. May i know did they request for form 80?

Regards DSS


----------



## sach_1213

KhusbooC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to all my friends for their support on this forum.
> I received my grant letter yesterday :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Really happy and excited for the next steps now!
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> I will be glad to help!
> 
> Regards,


Congrats a ton.... Have a blast


----------



## kainm

Hello all experts... my case officer asked for Overseas PCC which I uploaded last Thursday, for Indian Police Clearance.

However, I have been to Germany for 4 day visit last year, do I also need police clearance for that? I've lived in Australia for last 5 years. Thanks.


*Nevermind people, I found the answer to this. Thanks for your support. Waiting for the grant, 4 days since I've uploaded all the documents.*


----------



## satyak

*Awaiting CO from April 1*

Hi Friends

I have applied for 189 in evisa on April 1 2013.
Still Awaiting for CO .

I found that I have hypertension during Medicals.

Can you please suggest me if it is going to cause any issue. I was informed by the doctor that if I can get a confirmation from GP that my Blood Pressure is not a Big Issue.

Is it a concern ?

Thanks
Satya


----------



## raghalan

Am not sure whats happening in my visa application, When I called DIAC last week, they told me that my application has been assigned to CO and CO will contact me directly if they need any thing. But I have not heard any thing yet and status of Docs in online says Received except Health evidence which is in Recommended. However organize health link disappeared before couple of weeks and DIAC told me that they can see my medical report. Its 5+weeks but no update from CO.


----------



## roninquick

Hi..i've applied for 190 on 14th apr & uploaded the necessary documents..but against some documents which i've uploaded it is still showing as 'required' & for rest it is 'received'..do i need to upload these again??


----------



## kainm

vovon said:


> Whats your CO initials, which team she belongs to?


KS - Adelaide Team 4. 

I've uploaded my overseas PCC on Friday morning. Still no grant.


----------



## vovon

kainm said:


> KS - Adelaide Team 4.
> 
> I've uploaded my overseas PCC on Friday morning. Still no grant.


My CO LW from T4 also does not reply.. sigh..all the best..


----------



## hippie

Hi @kpriya

I've lodged my application in January 29 and up until now there's no contact from CO yet. My agent followed up already and informed us that CO has been allocated. Although some people here told me that if the CO is already satisfied with my documents, they won't contact me. It's just very disappointing because it's been more than 2 mos. now and those who applied for March are even granted first. :boxing: I guess my CO is from team Adelaide  




kpriya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am yet to be assigned a CO. Please see my timeline in my signature. Is anyone like me in our group?
> 
> I called last week and they confirmed me that CO is yet to be assigned and am planning to call tomorrow.
> 
> Do they have any other priority with in 190 applicants ? If the processing had been in the order of lodgement, I would have got the CO now.


----------



## kainm

vovon said:


> My CO LW from T4 also does not reply.. sigh..all the best..


Do we need to include case officers Full Name on emails that we send to them? I've only included her initials and team number and emailed her the PCC. Got acknowledgement auto-reply from team 4 as well. I've uploaded it on my evisa system as well. I know how impatient I sound right now but I want the damn grant so I can book tickets to India as I've only been there once since 5 yrs since i came here on student visa.

People wait for grant to fly to Australia, I'm waiting for it to fly to India, lol.


----------



## vovon

kainm said:


> Do we need to include case officers Full Name on emails that we send to them? I've only included her initials and team number and emailed her the PCC. Got acknowledgement auto-reply from team 4 as well. I've uploaded it on my evisa system as well. I know how impatient I sound right now but I want the damn grant so I can book tickets to India as I've only been there once since 5 yrs since i came here on student visa.
> 
> People wait for grant to fly to Australia, I'm waiting for it to fly to India, lol.


It has to be case officer's full name not initials. but since you have also uploaded docs in the evisa portal, i feel this shudnt be a problem...


----------



## Samuel04

zedte said:


> Hi all,
> I've got a visa grant today  lane: I wish the best to all of you! I'm going to party now


Congrats Zedte....:clap2:


----------



## smahesh202

*Received AFP clearance*

Just received AFP clearance. Since this was the last document pending I was very anxious. Thanks to thumbsup. I followed his advice and gave an australian mailing address, which saved a lot of time and risk involved in receiving the post from India. I would suggest fellow forumers requiring australian police clearance in future to follow this.

With regards,
mahesh


----------



## arundill80

pearljam said:


> JC from Brisbane team 31. Yes you should be getting soon as well.. Good luck


my co is also JC . he requested for bank a

nd tax docs


----------



## jogiyogi

KhusbooC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to all my friends for their support on this forum.
> I received my grant letter yesterday :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Really happy and excited for the next steps now!
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> I will be glad to help!
> 
> Regards,


Congratulation and all the best for your future in Australia.


----------



## AUS2013

KhusbooC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to all my friends for their support on this forum.
> I received my grant letter yesterday :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Really happy and excited for the next steps now!
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> I will be glad to help!
> 
> Regards,


Congrats Khushboo!!!! :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Kellen

Hi all,

I have a question regarding the status of my uploaded docs. If the status of most of my docs is 'Received', does that mean a CO is looking at them? Cos my docs have been in 'Received' status for awhile now.

Finally, is there anyone who lodged in March who has a CO already? I know I'm impatient but the wait is really killing me!


----------



## AUS2013

Kellen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question regarding the status of my uploaded docs. If the status of most of my docs is 'Received', does that mean a CO is looking at them? Cos my docs have been in 'Received' status for awhile now.
> 
> Finally, is there anyone who lodged in March who has a CO already? I know I'm impatient but the wait is really killing me!


Hi Kellen,

The status of the documents turns to received after some time you upload your docs. It does not mean CO has been assigned. I also applied in 8th march... still no CO assigned


----------



## smahesh202

Kellen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question regarding the status of my uploaded docs. If the status of most of my docs is 'Received', does that mean a CO is looking at them? Cos my docs have been in 'Received' status for awhile now.
> 
> Finally, is there anyone who lodged in March who has a CO already? I know I'm impatient but the wait is really killing me!


We can't derive anything from that status. The behaviour is very inconsistent. There have been instances when a particular document shows as required even though you have uploaded the same. As long as your document is listed under uploaded documents you are assured that your document is there in the system and CO will look into it whenever your case is assigned.

With regards,
mahesh


----------



## Jaik2012

What a twist!! I was hoping to get my grant by first week of May. However, got an email from CO stating that my medicals were referred to MOC. Have a question to forum members. Any idea how long it would take for clearance if referred to MOC?
Will I be informed what was the issue with my medicals?


----------



## Kellen

Thanks for the prompt responses. I'm just sooo tired of waiting...especially since I can't even apply for my police clearance till I have a letter from CO!

One more question, is CO assignment chronological (meaning those who lodged first get assigned first) or do they prioritise based on the number of points scored on the EOI?


----------



## haryk

Friends,

I have a question. I went for Medicals before CO allocation itself on Mar25. When I went to hospital, I was asked to fill form 26 and 160. In one of the form, there is a question asking , "To which state you have sent yours docs". My questions is, I have filled online and I was not allocated any CO, At that time I dont know the answer. I have said same to Hospital management. They told keep Adelaide, most of the cases will be taken by Adelaide or Brisbane. But , I have no Idea and kept Adelaide.. will that be any problem ? Please suggest.....


----------



## ayshasworld

*Only meds requestec*

Hi everyone,

I have been following this thread for a few weeks now and it is very helpful indeed. I posted a question on a different thread but didn't get any response so I am hoping someone on here can answer my question.

We got a request from our CO for only meds, not PCC. As far as I can see this never happens, so what does that mean? That we have reached the last stage or not?

Should we go ahead and apply for our PCC or wait?

Would really appreciate some answers. Also, how do I put my timeline in my signature?

Thanks.


----------



## sachindev

Hi Varoon

Congrats for your visa grant !!!

I have also applied for SS 190 NSW. I am confused with next steps. As you already done with this process , can you guide me please

Regards,
Sachindev
91 9878041787


----------



## zhuhai

Just got my grant. This is my timeline if anyone's interested:


ITA: 4 March
Visa lodged: 4 March
CO assigned: 10 April
Medicals: 11 April
Grant: 16 April

This is for a 189 visa, and I applied offshore.


----------



## haryk

zhuhai said:


> Just got my grant. This is my timeline if anyone's interested:
> 
> 
> ITA: 4 March
> Visa lodged: 4 March
> CO assigned: 10 April
> Medicals: 11 April
> Grant: 16 April


Congrated Zhuhai..... Enjoy :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## rajivp2008

zhuhai said:


> Just got my grant. This is my timeline if anyone's interested:
> 
> 
> ITA: 4 March
> Visa lodged: 4 March
> CO assigned: 10 April
> Medicals: 11 April
> Grant: 16 April
> 
> This is for a 189 visa, and I applied offshore.


Congrats... can u tell us ur CO initials and team please?


----------



## zhuhai

rajivp2008 said:


> Congrats... can u tell us ur CO initials and team please?


Sure. Team 6 Adelaide, RJB.


----------



## hippie

I believe that you shouldn't have waited for a CO with your meds though. It should be prepared and submitted beforehand after you lodge your visa. 

If it takes time to get your police checks, then you should start processing it as well.



ayshasworld said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a few weeks now and it is very helpful indeed. I posted a question on a different thread but didn't get any response so I am hoping someone on here can answer my question.
> 
> We got a request from our CO for only meds, not PCC. As far as I can see this never happens, so what does that mean? That we have reached the last stage or not?
> 
> Should we go ahead and apply for our PCC or wait?
> 
> Would really appreciate some answers. Also, how do I put my timeline in my signature?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## AUS2013

zhuhai said:


> Just got my grant. This is my timeline if anyone's interested:
> 
> 
> ITA: 4 March
> Visa lodged: 4 March
> CO assigned: 10 April
> Medicals: 11 April
> Grant: 16 April
> 
> This is for a 189 visa, and I applied offshore.


Congrats!!!! Party Time!!!!


----------



## jogiyogi

zhuhai said:


> Just got my grant. This is my timeline if anyone's interested:
> 
> 
> ITA: 4 March
> Visa lodged: 4 March
> CO assigned: 10 April
> Medicals: 11 April
> Grant: 16 April
> 
> This is for a 189 visa, and I applied offshore.


It was your day today. Congratulations to you.

All the very best to those who are waiting for CO or/and Grant.


----------



## superm

zhuhai said:


> Just got my grant. This is my timeline if anyone's interested:
> 
> 
> ITA: 4 March
> Visa lodged: 4 March
> CO assigned: 10 April
> Medicals: 11 April
> Grant: 16 April
> 
> This is for a 189 visa, and I applied offshore.


Congrats :clap2:
Nice to see DIAC recovered in terms of turn-around time!
<1.5month for 189 is not bad at all!


----------



## ayshasworld

hippie said:


> I believe that you shouldn't have waited for a CO with your meds though. It should be prepared and submitted beforehand after you lodge your visa.
> 
> If it takes time to get your police checks, then you should start processing it as well.


They tell you to wait till the CO asks for them these days, since you need the Health ID which they assign to you.


----------



## DSS

kumargaurav83 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to thank this amazing forum for all the help extended, The great news is that we have been granted our 189 PR Visa today by Brisbane Team 34, DC.
> 
> Haven't planned on moving yet.
> 
> ACS Applied - 30Nov12
> ACS Approved - 26-Jan-13
> Applied - 26th Jan 13
> Invited - 4th Feb13
> Launched 4 Feb 13
> Meds - 6-Apr-13
> PCC - 11-Apr-13
> Grant - 12 Apr 13
> Latest entry date - 10-Apr-14
> 
> Skill :- ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Now need to think/plan and work out our move.
> 
> Thanks a ton again to all.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav


Hey, congrats for the grant!!!!  How was ur exp with CO- DC? I think i ve the same CO from the same team.


----------



## hippie

Is that so? Once you have TRN # you can apply for medicals already. I have managed to have my medicals done even without CO allocation. Some people here are granted without any correspondence from CO, they just got a grant straightaway because all the requirements are met and maybe the CO at the backend is already satisfied.



ayshasworld said:


> They tell you to wait till the CO asks for them these days, since you need the Health ID which they assign to you.


----------



## superm

ayshasworld said:


> They tell you to wait till the CO asks for them these days, since you need the Health ID which they assign to you.


No - you DONT need to wait for CO to have meds done.
It is suggested to have your meds done asap after lodging visa.


----------



## superm

roninquick said:


> Hi..i've applied for 190 on 14th apr & uploaded the necessary documents..but against some documents which i've uploaded it is still showing as 'required' & for rest it is 'received'..do i need to upload these again??


These statuses does not matter much.. if docs were checked and were required then you would have got a mail for the same!


----------



## superm

Jaik2012 said:


> What a twist!! I was hoping to get my grant by first week of May. However, got an email from CO stating that my medicals were referred to MOC. Have a question to forum members. Any idea how long it would take for clearance if referred to MOC?
> Will I be informed what was the issue with my medicals?


It takes around 2-3 months. Earlier it was 3+ months. Now seems like time is decreasing as they are catching up with bulk they had!
best of luck!


----------



## superm

ayshasworld said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a few weeks now and it is very helpful indeed. I posted a question on a different thread but didn't get any response so I am hoping someone on here can answer my question.
> 
> We got a request from our CO for only meds, not PCC. As far as I can see this never happens, so what does that mean? That we have reached the last stage or not?
> 
> Should we go ahead and apply for our PCC or wait?
> 
> Would really appreciate some answers. Also, how do I put my timeline in my signature?
> 
> Thanks.


Please go ahead with PCC ASAP!


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations KhushbooC and Zhuhai!


----------



## devandroid

Need urgent help. We have requested our CO to add our new born baby to our application. We have already done our medicals and yesterday CO has added our baby to our application and asked for his medical. But *when we click the organize your health link it loads a blank page.* should we contact our CO or is there any other way to fix this? Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## tenten

ayshasworld said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a few weeks now and it is very helpful indeed. I posted a question on a different thread but didn't get any response so I am hoping someone on here can answer my question.
> 
> We got a request from our CO for only meds, not PCC. As far as I can see this never happens, so what does that mean? That we have reached the last stage or not?
> 
> Should we go ahead and apply for our PCC or wait?
> 
> Would really appreciate some answers. Also, how do I put my timeline in my signature?
> 
> Thanks.


I suggest you go ahead and ask CO. While there is no harm in having PCC done and it speeds up process, some times CO would want you to wait until they ask you to - perhaps because CO may anticipate that your application will go through lengthy checks before PCC is checked.

Just to be sure, go ahead and ask CO, it may be that CO has missed that you have not done PCC.


----------



## tenten

zhuhai said:


> Just got my grant. This is my timeline if anyone's interested:
> 
> 
> ITA: 4 March
> Visa lodged: 4 March
> CO assigned: 10 April
> Medicals: 11 April
> Grant: 16 April
> 
> This is for a 189 visa, and I applied offshore.


congratulations! That was fast. Enjoy.


----------



## rajivp2008

devandroid said:


> Need urgent help. We have requested our CO to add our new born baby to our application. We have already done our medicals and yesterday CO has added our baby to our application and asked for his medical. But *when we click the organize your health link it loads a blank page.* should we contact our CO or is there any other way to fix this? Has anyone had a similar experience?


You can try contacting the hospital (Asiri), give your TRN number and see if they can find your records. If they do find your records, then tell them that you are unable to print the two forms. They should be able to print the form for you.


----------



## ayshasworld

Oh, maybe this is our agent's way of doing things. Too bad! We were just given forms asking us to go for meds. Why not ask for the PCC as well though? Do some CO's do things differently?

I thought they only asked for meds and PCC once everything else was clear.


----------



## vishsang

jack369 said:


> I don't think you've been assigned a CO yet. I also see the "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" link and I only lodged my application on 01/04/2013.


I don't see any such link... Am I missing something totally obvious? Can someone point out where I can see this link?


----------



## sghosh

Hey team, I know this question is something out of topic, but I need to know If I can pay for the Visa application using a debit card, or can I use only a credit card. My agent says that I need a get a credit card with a credit limit of Rs 1,80,000. I dont have one, but I have debit card with cash balance of sufficient amount. Even the debit card is a Visa card. 

Any suggestion from anyone, on mode of payment is appreciated.


----------



## Kellen

Congrats Zhuhai. Seems like you got CO even before some of those who lodged before you!


----------



## Jaik2012

superm said:


> It takes around 2-3 months. Earlier it was 3+ months. Now seems like time is decreasing as they are catching up with bulk they had!
> best of luck!


Thanks Superm


----------



## vishsang

Hi, I have a question regarding PCC in Mumbai. I have posted this on another thread, but since it is less active than this one, I am trying my luck here as well. I hope you don't mind!

I have been trying unsuccessfully for the last couple of days to get an appointment at one of Mumbai's PSK. Can someone let me know if you had to use an agent or did you just show up without an appointment?


----------



## mandanapu

vishsang said:


> Hi, I have a question regarding PCC in Mumbai. I have posted this on another thread, but since it is less active than this one, I am trying my luck here as well. I hope you don't mind!
> 
> I have been trying unsuccessfully for the last couple of days to get an appointment at one of Mumbai's PSK. Can someone let me know if you had to use an agent or did you just show up without an appointment?


No need to take any appointment for PCC. Fill and submit online application in Psk site and carry all necessary documents along with u while u walk in to Psk.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013 |Grant: Waiting


----------



## vishsang

mandanapu said:


> No need to take any appointment for PCC. Fill and submit online application in Psk site and carry all necessary documents along with u while u walk in to Psk.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013 |Grant: Waiting


Thanks madanapu. Can you tell me which psk you went to (Lower Parel/Andheri/Malad) and what time did you get there? I ask because someone advised me to go early in the morning. I was thinking 8h30 ish.


----------



## zedte

Samuel04 said:


> Congrats Zedte....:clap2:


Thanks Samuel,
now it's your turn from our 238x group  Good luck and early visa grant!


----------



## smahesh202

vishsang said:


> Thanks madanapu. Can you tell me which psk you went to (Lower Parel/Andheri/Malad) and what time did you get there? I ask because someone advised me to go early in the morning. I was thinking 8h30 ish.


Here in Chennai, we can go to PSK anytime before 1pm without appointment for PCC.


----------



## vishsang

smahesh202 said:


> Here in Chennai, we can go to PSK anytime before 1pm without appointment for PCC.


Thanks smahesh202. 

However I would be glad for inputs from Mumbai applicants. This is because Mumbai PSK usually tends to be a pain in all the wrong places. They troubled my husband a lot during passport renewal even after following all the instructions stated in the PSK website. 

Most of their excuses start with "The website is accurate for the way PSK operates in other states... but we do it differently in Mumbai.."


----------



## rajesh.149

vishsang said:


> Thanks smahesh202.
> 
> However I would be glad for inputs from Mumbai applicants. This is because Mumbai PSK usually tends to be a pain in all the wrong places. They troubled my husband a lot during passport renewal even after following all the instructions stated in the PSK website.
> 
> Most of their excuses start with "The website is accurate for the way PSK operates in other states... but we do it differently in Mumbai.."


Well actually it should be pretty straight forward, but I know things dont work that way in Mumbai .. and the guys sitting taking your requesr know you need it for a reason to travel/migrate abroad .. and this is a way to exploit you. But one needs to be stern/upright and maybe someone like Nana Patekar character .. you know what I mean. PM me if you like ..


----------



## findraj

vishsang said:


> Thanks smahesh202.
> 
> However I would be glad for inputs from Mumbai applicants. This is because Mumbai PSK usually tends to be a pain in all the wrong places. They troubled my husband a lot during passport renewal even after following all the instructions stated in the PSK website.
> 
> Most of their excuses start with "The website is accurate for the way PSK operates in other states... but we do it differently in Mumbai.."


For Mumbai PSK it is before 10 AM. from 9:15 to 10:15 but always reluctant to let you in after 10.


----------



## vishsang

Thanks! I'm going tomorrow.. I'll report my findings


----------



## as59

Hi all,
I searched the thread but still not sure for this. After lodging a subclass 190 visa application, should I complete my medicals and PCC immediately? Or do I need to wait for a CO assigned and the CO request these?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## haryk

vishsang said:


> Thanks smahesh202.
> 
> However I would be glad for inputs from Mumbai applicants. This is because Mumbai PSK usually tends to be a pain in all the wrong places. They troubled my husband a lot during passport renewal even after following all the instructions stated in the PSK website.
> 
> Most of their excuses start with "The website is accurate for the way PSK operates in other states... but we do it differently in Mumbai.."


Can u tell me.. r u assigned with CO pls ?


----------



## vishsang

haryk said:


> Can u tell me.. r u assigned with CO pls ?


Not that I know of.. i.e. I haven't had any communication. 

I am hoping to hear soon as people from as late as 18th March have gotten CO allocations and even grants! :fingerscrossed:
But I am still a long way to go before I near their SLA of 10 weeks.


----------



## haryk

vishsang said:


> Not that I know of.. i.e. I haven't had any communication.
> 
> I am hoping to hear soon as people from as late as 18th March have gotten CO allocations and even grants! :fingerscrossed:
> But I am still a long way to go before I near their SLA of 10 weeks.


Yeah , you are right..... I too have applied on 8mar.. so just on curious I have asked u. thanks


----------



## yahoo

Hey guys,

I applied (and received ack) for a 189 visa on the 5th of march. I called up immigration yesterday and they told me that a CO had been assigned on the 4th of april. I, however, still haven't received any emails/calls from the CO. Is this normal? Usually don't CO's contact applicants once they start processing their application?

Thanks.


----------



## roninquick

as59 said:


> Hi all,
> I searched the thread but still not sure for this. After lodging a subclass 190 visa application, should I complete my medicals and PCC immediately? Or do I need to wait for a CO assigned and the CO request these?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


u dont need to wait for the CO..go ahead with the pcc & medical..all the best..


----------



## ian.thomas

yahoo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I applied (and received ack) for a 189 visa on the 5th of march. I called up immigration yesterday and they told me that a CO had been assigned on the 4th of april. I, however, still haven't received any emails/calls from the CO. Is this normal? Usually don't CO's contact applicants once they start processing their application?
> 
> Thanks.


Is it 189 or 190?


----------



## vishsang

yahoo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I applied (and received ack) for a 189 visa on the 5th of march. I called up immigration yesterday and they told me that a CO had been assigned on the 4th of april. I, however, still haven't received any emails/calls from the CO. Is this normal? Usually don't CO's contact applicants once they start processing their application?
> 
> Thanks.


Quite possible that each CO has multiple applications to look at (i.e. you just went from a much larger queue to a smaller queue). So you might not hear from him/her until they get to your application. You might even get the grant straight away if your application is complete and the CO needs no more information from you :clap2:


----------



## haryk

yahoo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I applied (and received ack) for a 189 visa on the 5th of march. I called up immigration yesterday and they told me that a CO had been assigned on the 4th of april. I, however, still haven't received any emails/calls from the CO. Is this normal? Usually don't CO's contact applicants once they start processing their application?
> 
> Thanks.


can you tell me to which number you called them.. and at what time you called them pls..


----------



## avibd

*nsw state nomination*

Hi,
I applied for NSW SS on 7th january 2013. My application is an onshore application. I have received my ack on 21st of March. Two days later i received a mail with file number and it said "Your application has been assessed, and your File Number is 13/XYZ.
Tax invoice and result of your application will be posted to you." 
But I still havn't got any letter yet. Is this a sign of rejection? I am so worried. pls respond me. Is it usual to send the result by post?
I have 55 points without SS. I applied under Systems Administrator.


----------



## yahoo

haryk said:


> can you tell me to which number you called them.. and at what time you called them pls..


The number is 1300 364 613. Their hours of operation are 9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time).


----------



## haryk

yahoo said:


> The number is 1300 364 613. Their hours of operation are 9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time).


Thanks for the reply.....


----------



## haryk

haryk said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a question. I went for Medicals before CO allocation itself on Mar25. When I went to hospital, I was asked to fill form 26 and 160. In one of the form, there is a question asking , "To which state you have sent yours docs". My questions is, I have filled online and I was not allocated any CO, At that time I dont know the answer. I have said same to Hospital management. They told keep Adelaide, most of the cases will be taken by Adelaide or Brisbane. But , I have no Idea and kept Adelaide.. will that be any problem ? Please suggest.....


Can any one help me answering above question pls.....


----------



## vishsang

haryk said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a question. I went for Medicals before CO allocation itself on Mar25. When I went to hospital, I was asked to fill form 26 and 160. In one of the form, there is a question asking , "To which state you have sent yours docs". My questions is, I have filled online and I was not allocated any CO, At that time I dont know the answer. I have said same to Hospital management. They told keep Adelaide, most of the cases will be taken by Adelaide or Brisbane. But , I have no Idea and kept Adelaide.. will that be any problem ? Please suggest.....


I filled in that field as "electronic" since 189 is an online application. However it shouldn't be a problem in my opinion because your hospital probably had eMedical and uploaded the results online.


----------



## haryk

vishsang said:


> I filled in that field as "electronic" since 189 is an online application. However it shouldn't be a problem in my opinion because your hospital probably had eMedical and uploaded the results online.


Yeah.. They have uploaded the results through eMedical only.... If there is no problem that should be fine..... I thought based on that entry, there might me any chances of delaying my application.. Any ways thanks for your reply vishsang.....


----------



## superm

avibd said:


> Hi,
> I applied for NSW SS on 7th january 2013. My application is an onshore application. I have received my ack on 21st of March. Two days later i received a mail with file number and it said "Your application has been assessed, and your File Number is 13/XYZ.
> Tax invoice and result of your application will be posted to you."
> But I still havn't got any letter yet. Is this a sign of rejection? I am so worried. pls respond me. Is it usual to send the result by post?
> I have 55 points without SS. I applied under Systems Administrator.


You can mail them asking for timeline or way to track the post.
You can also politely ask any soft copy (scan/fax) they can sent out to you so that you can plan accordingly!

But if you already had received +VE result, you should have received the invite (you have your EOI lodged already and SS and EOI are connected?)
I guess that news might not be good for you then!


----------



## vishsang

haryk said:


> Yeah.. They have uploaded the results through eMedical only.... If there is no problem that should be fine..... I thought based on that entry, there might me any chances of delaying my application.. Any ways thanks for your reply vishsang.....


It has been a while after your medicals.. does the eVisa page not show the status as "Received" or "Referred" instead of the usual "Recommended"?


----------



## superm

vishsang said:


> It has been a while after your medicals.. does the eVisa page not show the status as "Received" or "Referred" instead of the usual "Recommended"?


Once again.. don't go by status at eVisa page.. they are not dependable!


----------



## avibd

Thanks for your reply. Actually I was also thinking about that but the mail I received it says that, "Please note that our processing time is currently up to 12 weeks. Please do not contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application".
Thats why I am scared to do so.


----------



## mandanapu

vishsang said:


> Thanks madanapu. Can you tell me which psk you went to (Lower Parel/Andheri/Malad) and what time did you get there? I ask because someone advised me to go early in the morning. I was thinking 8h30 ish.


I'm from Bangalore vishsang. I went to Psk by 9am and came out by 11.30

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## haryk

superm said:


> Once again.. don't go by status at eVisa page.. they are not dependable!


May be so... after uploading, all the links related to medicals for me and for my wife and kid got disappeared..but now "organise your health examinations" link is showing only for me.. i dont know why...... and the status for all 3 of us is "Recommended" only.....


----------



## Megha09

Can someone help me?I submitted all the documents requested by the CO and the status for each of those documents has been changed to received today.However organize the medicals is still there for my 6 year old kid.CO did not say anything about being referred or anything.I have emailed my CO today.waiting for reply.However the wait is driving me nuts  Last month i received an email from Health operations center asking us to do a complete eye test for our kid.Which we did and results were normal and the hospital uploaded the same online a month ago..


----------



## ash19845

jogiyogi said:


> Anandlitesh, Ash19845, rashed-rahman, kart and Me
> 
> We are on a boat for which Captain is RL from Team 2 ;-).


Any Update Guys...... None from my end....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## as59

superm said:


> (you have your EOI lodged already and SS and EOI are connected?)


Hi,
What do you mean by SS and EOI connected?


----------



## mandanapu

Hi all,
My wife and I undergone for Medicals on 22/03/13. And according to the hospital, reports are submitted in evisa page and my wife's "organise health" link got disappeared but not mine. Today when I was checking evisa page happen to click on the organise your health and my picture was uploaded in it. It was the same picture doctor had taken during my Medical checks. Last week CO(T34 L) has been assigned and requested for my Medicals and couple of extra documents. We had submitted every thing except Medicals (which are said already submitted by hospital) on the same day. I am just wondering why my CO can't find my medicals. I mailed the same to my CO, its been a week but till now didn't get any reply from CO. Can someone suggest me what can I do or how can I track my Medicals pls?

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## jogiyogi

ash19845 said:


> Any Update Guys...... None from my end....:fingerscrossed:


Mine is silent too.


----------



## anandlitesh

Megha09 said:


> Can someone help me?I submitted all the documents requested by the CO and the status for each of those documents has been changed to received today.However organize the medicals is still there for my 6 year old kid.CO did not say anything about being referred or anything.I have emailed my CO today.waiting for reply.However the wait is driving me nuts  Last month i received an email from Health operations center asking us to do a complete eye test for our kid.Which we did and results were normal and the hospital uploaded the same online a month ago..




R u with Team 2..

they are the oldest team of the DIAC and they have there own pace...

I am also waiting ..submitted my documents on 25th March and till date no news..

Now news is always a good news..

..


----------



## Megha09

anandlitesh said:


> R u with Team 2..
> 
> they are the oldest team of the DIAC and they have there own pace...
> 
> I am also waiting ..submitted my documents on 25th March and till date no news..
> 
> Now news is always a good news..
> 
> ..


You are right on.Its team 2 CO name MD.With my little reasearch found that this CO us with DIAC for more then 7 years.lol.


----------



## anandlitesh

ash19845 said:


> Any Update Guys...... None from my end....:fingerscrossed:



Hi Guys...

no news from my side... i m germany and sitting in a training programm.

Just checking my mails in Tea or Lunch break...whenwver i get the time...

Its Horrible phase & This wait is killing me everysecond...

All the CREDIT goes to CO RL of Team 2...

.


----------



## tenten

haryk said:


> Can any one help me answering above question pls.....


Not a problem. Adelaide is the main office for DIAC. Not to worry.


----------



## Megha09

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> no news from my side... i m germany and sitting in a training programm.
> 
> Just checking my mails in Tea or Lunch break...whenwver i get the time...
> 
> Its Horrible phase & This wait is killing me everysecond...
> 
> All the CREDIT goes to CO RL of Team 2...
> 
> .


Im also sailing on the same boat Team 2 MD.Looks like all the COs are maintaining the same pace.CO assigned to me on 18th march


----------



## vsubnis

Is there anyone with the CO initials SO from Team 2? I've seen quite a few apart from SO from Team 2


----------



## raghalan

*Got my Grant*

Finallly, Golden email came to my Inbox 

Got my grant today @ 9:27 AM IST. 

My CO: Brisbane - - Team 33.

You can find my timeline in my Signature.

Thankyou all for your valuable and steady support during my Visa journey, and hats off to this forum. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Great job guys, and All d best to everyone. 

Good Luck.


----------



## reehan

raghalan said:


> Finallly, Golden email came to my Inbox
> 
> Got my grant today @ 9:27 AM IST.
> 
> My CO: Brisbane - - Team 33.
> 
> You can find my timeline in my Signature.
> 
> Thankyou all for your valuable and steady support during my Visa journey, and hats off to this forum. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Great job guys, and All d best to everyone.
> 
> Good Luck.



Thats super fast. Congrats. What's your first entry date?


----------



## mandanapu

raghalan said:


> Finallly, Golden email came to my Inbox
> 
> Got my grant today @ 9:27 AM IST.
> 
> My CO: Brisbane - - Team 33.
> 
> You can find my timeline in my Signature.
> 
> Thankyou all for your valuable and steady support during my Visa journey, and hats off to this forum. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Great job guys, and All d best to everyone.
> 
> Good Luck.


Congrats Raghu.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## Want2Move2013

Hi forum members,
We have applied for visa on 2nd April and uploaded most of our documents on 5th April. The status of almost all documents changed to Received the next day. We have now done the medicals (still in recommended status. Hospital confirmed that the grading will be given only tomorrow) and also uploaded the PCC which is also received.
We have uploaded also Form 80 and then a day later, we find the additional link "complete character asessment particulars...'
The question is without the CO assignment, how does the status change?
Does this new link mean anything to be worried about? I saw that in some cases, when this link appeared, it was subjected to additional security checks.
Can someone help here please?

Thanks!


----------



## superm

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hi forum members,
> We have applied for visa on 2nd April and uploaded most of our documents on 5th April. The status of almost all documents changed to Received the next day. We have now done the medicals (still in recommended status. Hospital confirmed that the grading will be given only tomorrow) and also uploaded the PCC which is also received.
> We have uploaded also Form 80 and then a day later, we find the additional link "complete character asessment particulars...'
> The question is without the CO assignment, how does the status change?
> Does this new link mean anything to be worried about? I saw that in some cases, when this link appeared, it was subjected to additional security checks.
> Can someone help here please?
> 
> Thanks!


Additional link just means 'upload form 80 - if already done, ignore'.
It also popped up in my case but no external checks.. So nothing to worry about!
Also - don't go much by status changes in eVisa site - they are not ideal thing to follow; not very dependable!


----------



## superm

raghalan said:


> Finallly, Golden email came to my Inbox
> 
> Got my grant today @ 9:27 AM IST.
> 
> My CO: Brisbane - - Team 33.
> 
> You can find my timeline in my Signature.
> 
> Thankyou all for your valuable and steady support during my Visa journey, and hats off to this forum. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Great job guys, and All d best to everyone.
> 
> Good Luck.


Congrats :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Want2Move2013

superm said:


> Additional link just means 'upload form 80 - if already done, ignore'.
> It also popped up in my case but no external checks.. So nothing to worry about!
> Also - don't go much by status changes in eVisa site - they are not ideal thing to follow; not very dependable!


Thanks for being so quick Superm!
It's just that sometimes you want to believe so badly that someone is looking at your documents... it's the hope which keeps you going from one day to another once you have applied for the visa...

You just need something to hold on to...when you want to escape from your present job!


----------



## amarnathp

hi,I lodged my application on 3 Apr 2013 under 190.Is there any spreadsheet where I can see the processing times of visa under 190.


----------



## Waitin2Exhale

does it ever occur that a person is not granted a 189 visa? if so, on what grounds usually?


----------



## superm

Want2Move2013 said:


> Thanks for being so quick Superm!
> It's just that sometimes you want to believe so badly that someone is looking at your documents... it's the hope which keeps you going from one day to another once you have applied for the visa...
> 
> You just need something to hold on to...when you want to escape from your present job!


Happens mate! 
just hold on to your 'hope' 
if you don't have any other 'rope' ;-p


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Hi All,

Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


----------



## sach_1213

raghalan said:


> Finallly, Golden email came to my Inbox
> 
> Got my grant today @ 9:27 AM IST.
> 
> My CO: Brisbane - - Team 33.
> 
> You can find my timeline in my Signature.
> 
> Thankyou all for your valuable and steady support during my Visa journey, and hats off to this forum. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Great job guys, and All d best to everyone.
> 
> Good Luck.



Congrats


----------



## supperm

Hi friends,

I need some piece of advice. I got the Co assigned on the 5th March and I was asked to send the medicals. I got my medicals done on the 25th April. However, the doctor asked my spouse to come for a test after 8 days. So we we went for the remaining test on the 3rd April. 

We had sent the receipts on the 28th April itself. The clinic couriered the results to the CO on the 4th April and it was delivered at office on the 8th April.

I haven't heard from the CO till now. Kindly advise what I should do now?


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Hi All,

Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


----------



## sach_1213

zhuhai said:


> Just got my grant. This is my timeline if anyone's interested:
> 
> 
> ITA: 4 March
> Visa lodged: 4 March
> CO assigned: 10 April
> Medicals: 11 April
> Grant: 16 April
> 
> This is for a 189 visa, and I applied offshore.


Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sach_1213

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


Congrats


----------



## Haris Mansoor

Thanks Sach


----------



## kainm

I hope today is my day. C/O 2nd April. Overseas PCC uploaded last Friday. All docs submitted already.

Adelaide T4 - C/O KS

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## clarke

Megha09 said:


> Im also sailing on the same boat Team 2 MD.Looks like all the COs are maintaining the same pace.CO assigned to me on 18th march


I also waiting so long now, and I was contacted 3rd of April by my CO(T2, adelaide). The CO said that he/she would finalize my application when he/she get my medicals. Now, it is almost one month when I did my medicals. 

Still, my evisa application is not updated with medicals. Surely, something wrong with Medibank system. 

This waiting is so horrible.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

raghalan said:


> Finallly, Golden email came to my Inbox
> 
> Got my grant today @ 9:27 AM IST.
> 
> My CO: Brisbane - - Team 33.
> 
> You can find my timeline in my Signature.
> 
> Thankyou all for your valuable and steady support during my Visa journey, and hats off to this forum. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Great job guys, and All d best to everyone.
> 
> Good Luck.


Congrats bro!!!!


----------



## kainm

vovon said:


> It has to be case officer's full name not initials. but since you have also uploaded docs in the evisa portal, i feel this shudnt be a problem...


Have you got the grant yet? Is it a good idea to send an email to C/O to follow up?


----------



## Samuel04

mandanapu said:


> Hi all,
> My wife and I undergone for Medicals on 22/03/13. And according to the hospital, reports are submitted in evisa page and my wife's "organise health" link got disappeared but not mine. Today when I was checking evisa page happen to click on the organise your health and my picture was uploaded in it. It was the same picture doctor had taken during my Medical checks. Last week CO(T34 L) has been assigned and requested for my Medicals and couple of extra documents. We had submitted every thing except Medicals (which are said already submitted by hospital) on the same day. I am just wondering why my CO can't find my medicals. I mailed the same to my CO, its been a week but till now didn't get any reply from CO. Can someone suggest me what can I do or how can I track my Medicals pls?
> 
> Hi Mandan,
> 
> I was in the same boat. The CO confirmed in my case that she did not receive the medicals for my wife and my baby. I received a confirmation mail on this and she requested to send it to health stratergies mail id. I forwarded the same to hospital and they send the reports via e-mail. My medicals were initially uploaded 1 month back. . Now waiting for a confirmation from CO on this. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amarnathp

Visa lodged - 03 Apr 2013
CO requested for Docs - 17 Apr 2013


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

amarnathp said:


> Visa lodged - 03 Apr 2013
> CO requested for Docs - 17 Apr 2013


Thats lightning fast man... I lodged my application on the 26th of March but I havent heard anything from my CO yet. DId you apply for the 189 or the 190? How many points did you have?


----------



## vovon

kainm said:


> Have you got the grant yet? Is it a good idea to send an email to C/O to follow up?


No I am still awaiting grant. I don't know whether its a good idea to follow up for visa grant. I am also in a similar dilemma whether to follow up CO or not.


----------



## amarnathp

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thats lightning fast man... I lodged my application on the 26th of March but I havent heard anything from my CO yet. DId you apply for the 189 or the 190? How many points did you have?


Abhi,

I applied under 190 with 60 points after state sponsorship.

BTW is there any exel sheet maintained by our experts to analyse the processing trend?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

amarnathp said:


> Abhi,
> 
> I applied under 190 with 60 points after state sponsorship.
> 
> BTW is there any exel sheet maintained by our experts to analyse the processing trend?


You are lucky dude... Btw who is your CO and what team does he belong to? This google docs is for 189 aspirants, but you can estimate your wait time to be similar to these applicants
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## kainm

vovon said:


> No I am still awaiting grant. I don't know whether its a good idea to follow up for visa grant. I am also in a similar dilemma whether to follow up CO or not.


When we get the grant, is our status immediately updated to "Finalized" on evisa system?

Does C/O know when we upload the required documents to evisa system or do we have to send them an email to notify?


----------



## amarnathp

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> You are lucky dude... Btw who is your CO and what team does he belong to? This google docs is for 189 aspirants, but you can estimate your wait time to be similar to these applicants
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


CO is ES from Brisbane team33.dont worry dude..soem times CO wont contact u and directly issue visa.CO will contact only if some docs are required.


----------



## vovon

kainm said:


> When we get the grant, is our status immediately updated to "Finalized" on evisa system?
> 
> Does C/O know when we upload the required documents to evisa system or do we have to send them an email to notify?


No idea about the status change in the evisa portal. I sent the docs via email and uploaded them on the portal as well. however i think that sending email should be enough. till last year this portal wasn't even there. Anyways, as somebody pointed out, the evisa portal is encountering several glitches so chances are that the status shown in the evisa portal may not be 100% accurate.


----------



## abhinavsingh108

Hey Guys ,
I applioed for the visa on the 26th of March 2013 any idea how long will it take to get the CO assigned ???
Moreover i tried checking my application status using TRN reference number but the site says service not available, can anyone get me a link to check my application status.???

Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## mandanapu

Hi Samuel,
Did u receive confirmation mail from CO? What did she mention in that mail? Did the hospital guys agreed to resend the reports to health strategies?

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## rkumar1

kainm said:


> When we get the grant, is our status immediately updated to "Finalized" on evisa system?
> 
> Does C/O know when we upload the required documents to evisa system or do we have to send them an email to notify?


When u get ur grant in most of the cases status change to immediately however if u have not received ur grant letter some time it could be technical glitch because of system..

U need to send the requested docs to CO via email if he asked u to send the required docs..


----------



## rkumar1

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Hey Guys ,
> I applioed for the visa on the 26th of March 2013 any idea how long will it take to get the CO assigned ???
> Moreover i tried checking my application status using TRN reference number but the site says service not available, can anyone get me a link to check my application status.???
> 
> Suggestions appreciated.


now a days it's taking aroung 8-10 week for CO assignment....and if u r unable to login right now u can try it after couple of hrs. as many time we faced same issue and problem is with DIAC system or maintainance is going on....hope it will help


----------



## superm

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


Congrats!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm

supperm said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need some piece of advice. I got the Co assigned on the 5th March and I was asked to send the medicals. I got my medicals done on the 25th April. However, the doctor asked my spouse to come for a test after 8 days. So we we went for the remaining test on the 3rd April.
> 
> We had sent the receipts on the 28th April itself. The clinic couriered the results to the CO on the 4th April and it was delivered at office on the 8th April.
> 
> I haven't heard from the CO till now. Kindly advise what I should do now?


Hey man...
First of all.. please write clearly - your story seem to be messed up in dates. I guess you used April instead of Mar at many places..meds on 25th Apr or Mar.. receipts on 28 Apr or Mar???

Also - you can drop a mail to CO to politely ask if meds have reached and finalized?


----------



## superm

kainm said:


> When we get the grant, is our status immediately updated to "Finalized" on evisa system?
> 
> Does C/O know when we upload the required documents to evisa system or do we have to send them an email to notify?


yes. eVisa status should change. Most important is the grant mail that you receive!
IF CO *asked* for any missing document - you *need to mail him back those* and *additionally *put it on eVisa.


----------



## superm

amarnathp said:


> CO is ES from Brisbane team33.dont worry dude..soem times CO wont contact u and directly issue visa.CO will contact only if some docs are required.


What sort of documents were required?


----------



## mamunmaziz

My CO wanted me to send some documents such as Form80, pay slip ,pcc.
But I haven't yet get PCC , will get it soon.
Can anybody inform
that should I send other documents to CO now except PCC or all together in one email?


----------



## kainm

superm said:


> yes. eVisa status should change. Most important is the grant mail that you receive!
> IF CO *asked* for any missing document - you *need to mail him back those* and *additionally *put it on eVisa.


Hi Superm, here's what I did.

My C/O got assigned on 2nd April. She asked me for Overseas PCC only. I uploaded it on 12th April to evisa system.

I also sent an email attaching PCC to the team 4 email address, but on the subject line, I wrote my case officers credentials, my TRN number and file number and my full name.

I got an automatic reply acknowledging that team 4 has received my email.

Do you reckon my email had reached the case officer, because I did not write her full name in the subject line, which they had recommended apparently?


----------



## anandlitesh

mamunmaziz said:


> My CO wanted me to send some documents such as Form80, pay slip ,pcc.
> But I haven't yet get PCC , will get it soon.
> Can anybody inform
> that should I send other documents to CO now except PCC or all together in one email?




What are the initials of your CO from Team 2...

.


----------



## mamunmaziz

anandlitesh said:


> What are the initials of your CO from Team 2...
> 
> .


TS is the CO initial


----------



## superm

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Hey Guys ,
> I applioed for the visa on the 26th of March 2013 any idea how long will it take to get the CO assigned ???
> Moreover i tried checking my application status using TRN reference number but the site says service not available, can anyone get me a link to check my application status.???
> 
> Suggestions appreciated.


Link: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

superm said:


> What sort of documents were required?


I havent been contacted by anyone yet.. Maybe I'll get a CO allocated notification by the end of next week.


----------



## kainm

Guys, as we speak, I got an email right now, with the effin GRANT LETTER!

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2::bowl::bowl::bowl:



THANKS for your advise and support everyone here! Been an awesome forum! Frikkin party time!!!!!!


----------



## ian.thomas

kainm said:


> Guys, as we speak, I got an email right now, with the effin GRANT LETTER!
> 
> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::bowl::bowl::bowl:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS for your advise and support everyone here! Been an awesome forum! Frikkin party time!!!!!!


congrats Mate..

plz share your timeline


----------



## kainm

ian.thomas said:


> congrats Mate..
> 
> plz share your timeline


Thanks buddy 

189 EOI Inv. - 17th Dec | Lodged - 9th Feb | C/O - 2nd April | Grant 17th April 2013.


----------



## cocofrap

kainm said:


> Guys, as we speak, I got an email right now, with the effin GRANT LETTER!
> 
> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::bowl::bowl::bowl:
> 
> THANKS for your advise and support everyone here! Been an awesome forum! Frikkin party time!!!!!!


Hahaha you were worrying too much. I do understand that the waiting makes all of us crazy. Congrats! Time to celebrate!


----------



## tenten

kainm said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> 189 EOI Inv. - 17th Dec | Lodged - 9th Feb | C/O - 2nd April | Grant 17th April 2013.


congratulations!


----------



## anandlitesh

kainm said:


> Guys, as we speak, I got an email right now, with the effin GRANT LETTER!
> 
> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::bowl::bowl::bowl:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS for your advise and support everyone here! Been an awesome forum! Frikkin party time!!!!!!




Congrates Buddy...

Please share your CO Initials and Team..


----------



## devandroid

kainm said:


> Guys, as we speak, I got an email right now, with the effin GRANT LETTER!
> 
> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::bowl::bowl::bowl:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS for your advise and support everyone here! Been an awesome forum! Frikkin party time!!!!!!



Congrats! Time to celebrate! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## rkumar1

kainm said:


> Guys, as we speak, I got an email right now, with the effin GRANT LETTER!
> 
> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::bowl::bowl::bowl:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS for your advise and support everyone here! Been an awesome forum! Frikkin party time!!!!!!


many congrates on your grant and best of luck for future......:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm

kainm said:


> Hi Superm, here's what I did.
> 
> My C/O got assigned on 2nd April. She asked me for Overseas PCC only. I uploaded it on 12th April to evisa system.
> 
> I also sent an email attaching PCC to the team 4 email address, but on the subject line, I wrote my case officers credentials, my TRN number and file number and my full name.
> 
> I got an automatic reply acknowledging that team 4 has received my email.
> 
> Do you reckon my email had reached the case officer, because I did not write her full name in the subject line, which they had recommended apparently?


If they had recommended that then you should have done that.
You can send another mail I guess with complete name in subject and ask if he has received the attachments sent earlier and if there's anything else outstanding - politely!


----------



## devandroid

Haris Mansoor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Granted visa today  diz forum has been ov great support....Thank you all for sharing valuable info.....Best ov luck to all those who r in line for approval


Congrats Haris! Time to celebrate! lane:  :clap2:


----------



## superm

kainm said:


> Guys, as we speak, I got an email right now, with the effin GRANT LETTER!
> 
> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::bowl::bowl::bowl:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS for your advise and support everyone here! Been an awesome forum! Frikkin party time!!!!!!


Congrats!! 
:clap2:


----------



## abhinavsingh108

superm said:


> Link: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Thanks Superm,
I have applied through an agent so I only have a TRN number and no password, .
Any other way to check through TRN only ?????


Thanks 
!!!


----------



## haryk

superm said:


> Congrats!!
> :clap2:


Congrats !!! Kainm....


----------



## devandroid

clarke said:


> I also waiting so long now, and I was contacted 3rd of April by my CO(T2, adelaide). The CO said that he/she would finalize my application when he/she get my medicals. Now, it is almost one month when I did my medicals.
> 
> Still, my evisa application is not updated with medicals. Surely, something wrong with Medibank system.
> 
> This waiting is so horrible.




Hi clarke,

I think your medicals has lost in some where. So i think you better talk to hospital(ASIRI) and redo the medicals if possible. Also try to contact your CO and ask for the solution since you have already done your medicals. 

Did your organized your health examinations link disappeared from your application?

Don't just wait.. try to find a solution... Good Luck. Hope you will hear a GOOD NEWS SOON..


----------



## mamunmaziz

devandroid said:


> Hi clarke,
> 
> I think your medicals has lost in some where. So i think you better talk to hospital(ASIRI) and redo the medicals if possible. Also try to contact your CO and ask for the solution since you have already done your medicals.
> 
> Did your organized your health examinations link disappeared from your application?
> 
> Don't just wait.. try to find a solution... Good Luck. Hope you will hear a GOOD NEWS SOON..


I also done medicals on 24th March..Not yet the Link disappeared .


----------



## devandroid

rajivp2008 said:


> You can try contacting the hospital (Asiri), give your TRN number and see if they can find your records. If they do find your records, then tell them that you are unable to print the two forms. They should be able to print the form for you.




Thanks rajivp2008...


----------



## ian.thomas

superm said:


> Congrats!!
> :clap2:


I was wondering if anyone has applied in March and has been granted PR.

Just curious to know...


----------



## devandroid

mamunmaziz said:


> I also done medicals on 24th March..Not yet the Link disappeared .


Since you have assigned to a CO, you can ask from him whether they have received your medicals and the status of medicals. 

Did CO ask for your medicals?? CO must have asked your medicals if he didn't get your medicals because your CO has assigned after you have done your medicals.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## amarnathp

superm said:


> What sort of documents were required?


CO asked for PCC and medicals only.my PCC is ready and have to get the medicals done ASAP.


----------



## superm

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Thanks Superm,
> I have applied through an agent so I only have a TRN number and no password, .
> Any other way to check through TRN only ?????
> 
> 
> Thanks
> !!!


There's a link. But I don't have it! search in the forum - you will find that!


----------



## superm

clarke said:


> I also waiting so long now, and I was contacted 3rd of April by my CO(T2, adelaide). The CO said that he/she would finalize my application when he/she get my medicals. Now, it is almost one month when I did my medicals.
> 
> Still, my evisa application is not updated with medicals. Surely, something wrong with Medibank system.
> 
> This waiting is so horrible.


Your was eMedicals? - meaning meds were uploaded or couriered?
If uploaded it takes couple of days to upload generally.
In any case You can drop a mail to CO asking if he has received the meds and finalized? Do that politely though!


----------



## sach_1213

kainm said:


> Guys, as we speak, I got an email right now, with the effin GRANT LETTER!
> 
> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::bowl::bowl::bowl:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS for your advise and support everyone here! Been an awesome forum! Frikkin party time!!!!!!


Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm

mamunmaziz said:


> My CO wanted me to send some documents such as Form80, pay slip ,pcc.
> But I haven't yet get PCC , will get it soon.
> Can anybody inform
> that should I send other documents to CO now except PCC or all together in one email?


How long will PCC take?
Ideally you should be providing them together. But if PCC will be taking quite long then you can provide rest now so that he finalize all other things.


----------



## letSmove

mamunmaziz said:


> My CO wanted me to send some documents such as Form80, pay slip ,pcc.
> But I haven't yet get PCC , will get it soon.
> Can anybody inform
> that should I send other documents to CO now except PCC or all together in one email?



I think you should send the docs what you have now ie., F80, pay slip so that CO can start processing those docs. I dont see any harm. When you have the PCC, you can send them again if CO asks for. The good thing of sending the docs earlier that it can save few valuable days of processing time.


----------



## kumargaurav83

Any thing else to be done/get done post getting the grant?

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## ebshib

kainm said:


> Guys, as we speak, I got an email right now, with the effin GRANT LETTER!
> 
> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::bowl::bowl::bowl:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS for your advise and support everyone here! Been an awesome forum! Frikkin party time!!!!!!


congratulations!!


----------



## AUS2013

kainm said:


> Guys, as we speak, I got an email right now, with the effin GRANT LETTER!
> 
> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::bowl::bowl::bowl:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS for your advise and support everyone here! Been an awesome forum! Frikkin party time!!!!!!


Congrats!!!! lane: Time to FLY!!!


----------



## vinnie88

Congrats to all the new grants. wish you all a happy journey to Australia!!!


----------



## AUS2013

ian.thomas said:


> I was wondering if anyone has applied in March and has been granted PR.
> 
> Just curious to know...


Hi ian.thomas,

Yes couple of people who applied in March first week have got grants.

I also applied on 8th March.. but GRANT and CO are awaited


----------



## jogiyogi

ian.thomas said:


> congrats Mate..
> 
> plz share your timeline


Congratulation :clap2:, Waited hard now time to party HARD


----------



## mandanapu

Hi Vinnie,
I just noticed you have a CO initial L from T34. Even I've the same CO and last week she has requested couple of docs and the same day I've submitted everything. It's been a week, but till now we didn't hear anything from her. Thought of calling her. What do u suggest? How is she? Is she promptly replying to ur mails?

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## msrama

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW..!!!! :clap2:

Can't believe... Got the grant letter.

Timeline

Invite - 4th March
Visa 189 Applied - 4th March
CO Assigned - 8th April
Grant - 17th April

GSM Team 33 Brisbane

Grant letter is nothing but the Visa Grant notice in PDF format. I am right???


----------



## vishsang

vishsang said:


> Thanks! I'm going tomorrow.. I'll report my findings


So as to not to stray from the topic of this thread, but still give you an update... here is my story. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/121360-pcc-mumbai-3.html#post1132680

By the way, if someone could take a look and share your advice (if any), it would be helpful! Thanks
Warning: It is not pretty...


----------



## ian.thomas

AUS2013 said:


> Hi ian.thomas,
> 
> Yes couple of people who applied in March first week have got grants.
> 
> I also applied on 8th March.. but GRANT and CO are awaited


Thanks Mate.. All the best.. you will get it soon...

i have applied on 1t April so still some more waiting time..

Cheers


----------



## AUS2013

yahoo said:


> The number is 1300 364 613. Their hours of operation are 9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time).



If calling from India.. how to call this number? Do we need to add country code?


----------



## AUS2013

msrama said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW..!!!! :clap2:
> 
> Can't believe... Got the grant letter.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> Invite - 4th March
> Visa 189 Applied - 4th March
> CO Assigned - 8th April
> Grant - 17th April
> 
> GSM Team 33 Brisbane
> 
> Grant letter is nothing but the Visa Grant notice in PDF format. I am right???



Congrats!!!!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm

amarnathp said:


> CO asked for PCC and medicals only.my PCC is ready and have to get the medicals done ASAP.


I can NOT stress more that - PCC and MEDS should already be done before you get CO for faster turn around time!
Well - best of luck!


----------



## AUS2013

AUS2013 said:


> If calling from India.. how to call this number? Do we need to add country code?


Got it.. Add +61 and then the number...


----------



## superm

msrama said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW..!!!! :clap2:
> 
> Can't believe... Got the grant letter.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> Invite - 4th March
> Visa 189 Applied - 4th March
> CO Assigned - 8th April
> Grant - 17th April
> 
> GSM Team 33 Brisbane
> 
> Grant letter is nothing but the Visa Grant notice in PDF format. I am right???


Congrats.. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

yes its a pdf mentioning details of visa and conditions if any - including for all applicants in your application!
You can also check in VEVO system for your visa details!


----------



## vovon

superm said:


> Congrats.. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> yes its a pdf mentioning details of visa and conditions if any - including for all applicants in your application!
> You can also check in VEVO system for your visa details!


What is VEVO system?


----------



## shabanasafa

By God's Grace received our Grant today.....

I literally thought my CO has forgotten about our case..... 

Would like to thank VVV for being so positive encouragement which was much needed for me in last two months.....

Would like to thank findraj, superm, Praji, Fringe, Ghostride and all others for the valuable inputs.... 

All the very best for all who have got the grants and for those who are waiting for their golden mail......


----------



## devandroid

shabanasafa said:


> By God's Grace received our Grant today.....
> 
> I literally thought my CO has forgotten about our case.....
> 
> Would like to thank VVV for being so positive encouragement which was much needed for me in last two months.....
> 
> Would like to thank findraj, superm, Praji, Fringe, Ghostride and all others for the valuable inputs....
> 
> All the very best for all who have got the grants and for those who are waiting for their golden mail......



Congratulations shabanasafa. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## soeid

Congratulations Raghalan!

My CO is also from Team 33. May I know who your CO is?
Did he ask you more documents when CO assigned?




raghalan said:


> Finallly, Golden email came to my Inbox
> 
> Got my grant today @ 9:27 AM IST.
> 
> My CO: Brisbane - - Team 33.
> 
> You can find my timeline in my Signature.
> 
> Thankyou all for your valuable and steady support during my Visa journey, and hats off to this forum. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Great job guys, and All d best to everyone.
> 
> Good Luck.


----------



## Ghostride

shabanasafa said:


> By God's Grace received our Grant today.....
> 
> I literally thought my CO has forgotten about our case.....
> 
> Would like to thank VVV for being so positive encouragement which was much needed for me in last two months.....
> 
> Would like to thank findraj, superm, Praji, Fringe, Ghostride and all others for the valuable inputs....
> 
> All the very best for all who have got the grants and for those who are waiting for their golden mail......


Hey, so glad to hear ur good news. Many many congratulations on the Grant. U have been so patient, u indeed deserve the grant !!! Good luck with the future plans, but for now let the party begin !

Sent from my iphone using expatForum


----------



## Mimilim

*Granted*

hi All,

Yesterday I just got an email from SKILL SELECT informing that my EOI has been ceased and when I checked the online application , I saw "GRANTED" 

but I never get any formal email from my CO informing about VISA has been Granted ....


Rgds,
Mimi


----------



## sach_1213

msrama said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW..!!!! :clap2:
> 
> Can't believe... Got the grant letter.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> Invite - 4th March
> Visa 189 Applied - 4th March
> CO Assigned - 8th April
> Grant - 17th April
> 
> GSM Team 33 Brisbane
> 
> Grant letter is nothing but the Visa Grant notice in PDF format. I am right???


Congrats


----------



## devandroid

Mimilim said:


> hi All,
> 
> Yesterday I just got an email from SKILL SELECT informing that my EOI has been ceased and when I checked the online application , I saw "GRANTED"
> 
> but I never get any formal email from my CO informing about VISA has been Granted ....
> 
> 
> Rgds,
> Mimi



Congratulations....Hope you will get the grant letter SOON.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tenten

shabanasafa said:


> By God's Grace received our Grant today.....
> 
> I literally thought my CO has forgotten about our case.....
> 
> Would like to thank VVV for being so positive encouragement which was much needed for me in last two months.....
> 
> Would like to thank findraj, superm, Praji, Fringe, Ghostride and all others for the valuable inputs....
> 
> All the very best for all who have got the grants and for those who are waiting for their golden mail......


And I thought you would mention me by name for putting your mind at rest concerning Academic IELTS... lol

Just kidding.

Happy for you - its been a long time coming and the party should , likewise be long - right into the early hours of Thurday. Congratulations!


----------



## superm

Mimilim said:


> hi All,
> 
> Yesterday I just got an email from SKILL SELECT informing that my EOI has been ceased and when I checked the online application , I saw "GRANTED"
> 
> but I never get any formal email from my CO informing about VISA has been Granted ....
> 
> 
> Rgds,
> Mimi


Congrats!!

Check all folder of your mailbox!


----------



## zakisaleem18

shabanasafa said:


> By God's Grace received our Grant today.....
> 
> I literally thought my CO has forgotten about our case.....
> 
> Would like to thank VVV for being so positive encouragement which was much needed for me in last two months.....
> 
> Would like to thank findraj, superm, Praji, Fringe, Ghostride and all others for the valuable inputs....
> 
> All the very best for all who have got the grants and for those who are waiting for their golden mail......


WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO Shabana... thats really great news.... Ur wait was so long and frustrating.... Any idea why the delay...??? was it meds? external checks????

Anyways enjoy the day.... 

Regards

Zaki


----------



## tenten

Mimilim said:


> hi All,
> 
> Yesterday I just got an email from SKILL SELECT informing that my EOI has been ceased and when I checked the online application , I saw "GRANTED"
> 
> but I never get any formal email from my CO informing about VISA has been Granted ....
> 
> 
> Rgds,
> Mimi


Congratulations


----------



## rkumar1

shabanasafa said:


> By God's Grace received our Grant today.....
> 
> I literally thought my CO has forgotten about our case.....
> 
> Would like to thank VVV for being so positive encouragement which was much needed for me in last two months.....
> 
> Would like to thank findraj, superm, Praji, Fringe, Ghostride and all others for the valuable inputs....
> 
> All the very best for all who have got the grants and for those who are waiting for their golden mail......


Many congratulations on your visa grant.....


----------



## rkumar1

vovon said:


> What is VEVO system?


VEVO is online tool where you can check your visa status with all details...companies also like to check your visa status online if they are offering u a job and u allow them to access your data in vevo...


----------



## zakisaleem18

Congrats MIMI... so ur wait has come to a smooth end.... I suggest you start the party with immediate effect as your Hot grant mail is coming out of its furnace very soon..... 

Regards

Zaki


----------



## vovon

rkumar1 said:


> VEVO is online tool where you can check your visa status with all details...companies also like to check your visa status online if they are offering u a job and u allow them to access your data in vevo...


ok. Thanks for the info


----------



## rupinder.jit

does anybody has timeline experience for team31, CO: VL?


----------



## Ashish&Deepa

Hi,

Further to allocation of CO (in last week of Feb), I had gotten my Medical done on 9th march and submitted PCC doc on 23 March. Based on past experiences, my friends had told me to expect the grant letter within 2 weeks. However, its been almost 4 weeks since document submission and I have still not received any update....

There are a few queries in my mind and would appreciate anyone's help/guidance over the same:-
(a) Is delay in grant a common thing..or should i be worried ?

(b) My TRN account still shows Medical status as "required". Does this mean that my CO has not received the medical documents or does it mean that he/she has not yet acknowledged them

(c) I heard rumors about overall PR & visa processing slowing down since Feb (including students visas). Is there any fact to it?

looking forward to your response...


----------



## vishsang

Ashish&Deepa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Further to allocation of CO (in last week of Feb), I had gotten my Medical done on 9th march and submitted PCC doc on 23 March. Based on past experiences, my friends had told me to expect the grant letter within 2 weeks. However, its been almost 4 weeks since document submission and I have still not received any update....
> 
> There are a few queries in my mind and would appreciate anyone's help/guidance over the same:-
> (a) Is delay in grant a common thing..or should i be worried ?
> 
> (b) My TRN account still shows Medical status as "required". Does this mean that my CO has not received the medical documents or does it mean that he/she has not yet acknowledged them
> 
> (c) I heard rumors about overall PR & visa processing slowing down since Feb (including students visas). Is there any fact to it?
> 
> looking forward to your response...


1) IMO - the delay could be because the CO is busy with other applications. Since it has been 4 weeks, it might not be inappropriate to drop them a polite note inquiring about your application

2) A lot of people seem to be advising us not to set store by the eVisa status, fyi. I suggest you ask your CO if he/she has received the reports.

3) From what I have been noticing (solely by observing this thread), it seems to be getting a bit quicker. I attributed it to the fact that the number of invites for 189 have been steadily declining (from about 3000 in Nov last year to about 1850 in March). Others can offer more insights.


----------



## maxx4845

superm said:


> I can NOT stress more that - PCC and MEDS should already be done before you get CO for faster turn around time!
> Well - best of luck!


Sorry to interrupt, I need some help to clarify about my PCC too, I applied my 190subclass visa on 2nd April and currently awaiting for CO, mean while I went to try getting a PCC from singapore office, as I have been working here in SINGAPORE for around 7 years, they promptly sent me backing saying only can get the PCC application filed if I produce the requirement letter from DIAC, is that the same for indian PCC too. Do we need request letter? Coz I atleast will get done with indian PCC at first if they don't need the request letter


----------



## AtifALi27

shabanasafa said:


> By God's Grace received our Grant today.....
> 
> I literally thought my CO has forgotten about our case.....
> 
> Would like to thank VVV for being so positive encouragement which was much needed for me in last two months.....
> 
> Would like to thank findraj, superm, Praji, Fringe, Ghostride and all others for the valuable inputs....
> 
> All the very best for all who have got the grants and for those who are waiting for their golden mail......


Many Congratulations!!! Your thoroughly desrve everybit of it!!!

can u please give us an overview ,highlighting the reasons for the delays?


----------



## shabanasafa

tenten said:


> And I thought you would mention me by name for putting your mind at rest concerning Academic IELTS... lol
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Happy for you - its been a long time coming and the party should , likewise be long - right into the early hours of Thurday. Congratulations!



ha ha ha... A special thanks to tenten for letting me know IELTS academics would be considered for immigration, The last minute confusion almost made me mad......


----------



## shabanasafa

zakisaleem18 said:


> WOOOHOOOOOOOOOO Shabana... thats really great news.... Ur wait was so long and frustrating.... Any idea why the delay...??? was it meds? external checks????
> 
> Anyways enjoy the day....
> 
> Regards
> 
> Zaki



I dint receive any mail from the CO after her requesting for addition documents on feb 14.... My medicals were cleared long back.... i came to know about it when i called up DIAC.... Not sure why it was delayed.... 

More than the sense of happiness of getting the grant letter i am happy that i dont have to get stressed of waiting.


----------



## Immiseek

Ashish&Deepa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Further to allocation of CO (in last week of Feb), I had gotten my Medical done on 9th march and submitted PCC doc on 23 March. Based on past experiences, my friends had told me to expect the grant letter within 2 weeks. However, its been almost 4 weeks since document submission and I have still not received any update....
> 
> There are a few queries in my mind and would appreciate anyone's help/guidance over the same:-
> (a) Is delay in grant a common thing..or should i be worried ?
> 
> (b) My TRN account still shows Medical status as "required". Does this mean that my CO has not received the medical documents or does it mean that he/she has not yet acknowledged them
> 
> (c) I heard rumors about overall PR & visa processing slowing down since Feb (including students visas). Is there any fact to it?
> 
> looking forward to your response...


There is harm in sending a polite mail to your CO to check the status, especially medicals. CO will be able to tell you whether your meds have been referred or not.

One thing is for sure, if your document are complete & genuine, and there are no medical issues, then you do not need to worry about the grant. Everybody gets it, so will you. It's just a matter of time.

All the best!


----------



## haryk

msrama said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW..!!!! :clap2:
> 
> Can't believe... Got the grant letter.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> Invite - 4th March
> Visa 189 Applied - 4th March
> CO Assigned - 8th April
> Grant - 17th April
> 
> GSM Team 33 Brisbane
> 
> Grant letter is nothing but the Visa Grant notice in PDF format. I am right???


Congrates !!! very quick... I applied on March 8th.. Hope for the best for CO allocation


----------



## rana_abhijit

*team 34*

Hi All 
Today morning i sent a email to my CO regarding my case/in which status. I sent all required documents to CO 7th march after that no communication from her side. She reply me just after 20 mins of my email and informed me that my case is under verification and may take some time.

Any idea how long to complete this verification? my employers received call around 10 days before...

189 visa applied 7th january, co assigned 6th march-T34(BK), form 1221 sent on 7th march, job verification ( by phone) done 7th April... waiting


----------



## haryk

shabanasafa said:


> By God's Grace received our Grant today.....
> 
> I literally thought my CO has forgotten about our case.....
> 
> Would like to thank VVV for being so positive encouragement which was much needed for me in last two months.....
> 
> Would like to thank findraj, superm, Praji, Fringe, Ghostride and all others for the valuable inputs....
> 
> All the very best for all who have got the grants and for those who are waiting for their golden mail......


Congratulations !!! I think u r on cloud 9


----------



## haryk

Mimilim said:


> hi All,
> 
> Yesterday I just got an email from SKILL SELECT informing that my EOI has been ceased and when I checked the online application , I saw "GRANTED"
> 
> but I never get any formal email from my CO informing about VISA has been Granted ....
> 
> 
> Rgds,
> Mimi


Congrates !!! Nice to hear many grants today


----------



## ebshib

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi All
> Today morning i sent a email to my CO regarding my case/in which status. I sent all required documents to CO 7th march after that no communication from her side. She reply me just after 20 mins of my email and informed me that my case is under verification and may take some time.
> 
> Any idea how long to complete this verification? my employers received call around 10 days before...
> 
> 189 visa applied 7th january, co assigned 6th march-T34(BK), form 1221 sent on 7th march, job verification ( by phone) done 7th April... waiting


you will get your grant in a few days time hopefully. 

under which job code have you applied??


----------



## rana_abhijit

ebshib said:


> you will get your grant in a few days time hopefully.
> 
> under which job code have you applied??


Thanks mate!! civil engg


----------



## rkumar1

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi All
> Today morning i sent a email to my CO regarding my case/in which status. I sent all required documents to CO 7th march after that no communication from her side. She reply me just after 20 mins of my email and informed me that my case is under verification and may take some time.
> 
> Any idea how long to complete this verification? my employers received call around 10 days before...
> 
> 189 visa applied 7th january, co assigned 6th march-T34(BK), form 1221 sent on 7th march, job verification ( by phone) done 7th April... waiting


 could take as long as 6 months (maximum) depends on the agency who is verifying ur details...


----------



## msrama

haryk said:


> Congrates !!! very quick... I applied on March 8th.. Hope for the best for CO allocation


Yeah..you might also get direct grant..its not very far now..  hope everything goes smooth


----------



## vinnie88

shabanasafa said:


> By God's Grace received our Grant today.....
> 
> I literally thought my CO has forgotten about our case.....
> 
> Would like to thank VVV for being so positive encouragement which was much needed for me in last two months.....
> 
> Would like to thank findraj, superm, Praji, Fringe, Ghostride and all others for the valuable inputs....
> 
> All the very best for all who have got the grants and for those who are waiting for their golden mail......


Congrats man, another good news from team 34. Very happy for you  All the wait and stress is over now. Now im the only Dec applicant from team 34 waiting for my grant haha. I try hope for the best and prepare for the worst! lol


----------



## haryk

msrama said:


> Yeah..you might also get direct grant..its not very far now..  hope everything goes smooth


 hope for the Best.... I am sure, I will be asked by CO. Because, I have not uploaded my PCC as I have crossed my Docs upload limit


----------



## clarke

devandroid said:


> Hi clarke,
> 
> I think your medicals has lost in some where. So i think you better talk to hospital(ASIRI) and redo the medicals if possible. Also try to contact your CO and ask for the solution since you have already done your medicals.
> 
> Did your organized your health examinations link disappeared from your application?
> 
> Don't just wait.. try to find a solution... Good Luck. Hope you will hear a GOOD NEWS SOON..


Thanks buddy, 

I contacted Asiri hospital on 3rd of April and they said that they had uploaded the all medical details to the system. I did medicals on 23rd of March, and my organize medical link was dissapear. However, my wife's organize medical link is still there. 

It is a good idea to send an email to the CO and ask for a solution, because it has been more than two weeks since I was contacted by the CO.


----------



## clarke

superm said:


> Your was eMedicals? - meaning meds were uploaded or couriered?
> If uploaded it takes couple of days to upload generally.
> In any case You can drop a mail to CO asking if he has received the meds and finalized? Do that politely though!


Yup. It was a eMedical. Thanks. I will contact my CO.


----------



## vinnie88

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi All
> Today morning i sent a email to my CO regarding my case/in which status. I sent all required documents to CO 7th march after that no communication from her side. She reply me just after 20 mins of my email and informed me that my case is under verification and may take some time.
> 
> Any idea how long to complete this verification? my employers received call around 10 days before...
> 
> 189 visa applied 7th january, co assigned 6th march-T34(BK), form 1221 sent on 7th march, job verification ( by phone) done 7th April... waiting



Dear rana, i was also asked for form 1221 and also from 80 and my resume too. I think they are just doing employment verification and should be finalized soon. all the best


----------



## rana_abhijit

vinnie88 said:


> Dear rana, i was also asked for form 1221 and also from 80 and my resume too. I think they are just doing employment verification and should be finalized soon. all the best


Hi Vinni

I submitted form 80 and resume so she did not asked for it. what about your job verification? did some one call to your employer ?


----------



## Samuel04

mandanapu said:


> Hi Samuel,
> Did u receive confirmation mail from CO? What did she mention in that mail? Did the hospital guys agreed to resend the reports to health strategies?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Hi Mandanapu,

Yes We received the confirmation mail from CO and the hospital guys has forwarded the report directly to health strategies mail id as requested by CO. But no acknowledgement from either of them. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jaik2012

maxx4845 said:


> Sorry to interrupt, I need some help to clarify about my PCC too, I applied my 190subclass visa on 2nd April and currently awaiting for CO, mean while I went to try getting a PCC from singapore office, as I have been working here in SINGAPORE for around 7 years, they promptly sent me backing saying only can get the PCC application filed if I produce the requirement letter from DIAC, is that the same for indian PCC too. Do we need request letter? Coz I atleast will get done with indian PCC at first if they don't need the request letter


Nope. India PCC too needs DIAC letter. However, you can get India PCC in 2 days after submitting whereas Singapore PCC takes between 2-3 weeks time.


----------



## superm

Jaik2012 said:


> Nope. India PCC too needs DIAC letter. However, you can get India PCC in 2 days after submitting whereas Singapore PCC takes between 2-3 weeks time.


India PCC does NOT need DIAC letter.
It might take a single day or it may take a month. Depending on if you current address = address in your passport then you would not need Police verification, meaning you will get PCC same day!
For the other case - police verfication will most probably be needed - and it will take time according to Indian standards and depends on you how you tackle the issue!


----------



## maxx4845

So there is no way that I could probably get my PCC done before CO gets assigned right? Coz only he/she can provide me a request letter... No problem let me wait for my turn...


----------



## mandanapu

Samuel04 said:


> Hi Mandanapu,
> 
> Yes We received the confirmation mail from CO and the hospital guys has forwarded the report directly to health strategies mail id as requested by CO. But no acknowledgement from either of them. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Samuel. I'll try to request my CO to do the same.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## mamunmaziz

superm said:


> How long will PCC take?
> Ideally you should be providing them together. But if PCC will be taking quite long then you can provide rest now so that he finalize all other things.


PCC collection date is tomorrow.
So as per ur good advice I think I shall send all together. Thanks


----------



## mamunmaziz

letSmove said:


> I think you should send the docs what you have now ie., F80, pay slip so that CO can start processing those docs. I dont see any harm. When you have the PCC, you can send them again if CO asks for. The good thing of sending the docs earlier that it can save few valuable days of processing time.


thanks bro.


----------



## mamunmaziz

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi All
> Today morning i sent a email to my CO regarding my case/in which status. I sent all required documents to CO 7th march after that no communication from her side. She reply me just after 20 mins of my email and informed me that my case is under verification and may take some time.
> 
> Any idea how long to complete this verification? my employers received call around 10 days before...
> 
> 189 visa applied 7th january, co assigned 6th march-T34(BK), form 1221 sent on 7th march, job verification ( by phone) done 7th April... waiting


what do they ask by phone to employer brother?


----------



## rana_abhijit

mamunmaziz said:


> what do they ask by phone to employer brother?


Hi Mamun

they asked about the time of employment , job description.


----------



## applyoz

*Hoping*

Just finished uploading my form 80, hubby's form 80, UK PCC, functional english. Medicals for hubby, kid and myself was completed on 6th April. Hope CO gives the good news :fingerscrossed:

BTW, my CO is from Team 2 Adelaide, Initiails LC. Anyone with the same CO?

Regards


----------



## sharpshooter

*Medical test status*

I did my medicals on 21st March and till now it is not uploaded. When I checked with the hospital they said that they have already uploaded the results. But the status on my online application doesn't reflect that. Had anyone faced this issue? Is there any way to check where the issue is i.e. at the hospital side or the ehealth portal side?

Please can any one advice if you have faced this situation

Thanks


----------



## superm

sharpshooter said:


> I did my medicals on 21st March and till now it is not uploaded. When I checked with the hospital they said that they have already uploaded the results. But the status on my online application doesn't reflect that. Had anyone faced this issue? Is there any way to check where the issue is i.e. at the hospital side or the ehealth portal side?
> 
> Please can any one advice if you have faced this situation
> 
> Thanks


Only thing that you SHOULD see on eVisa portal is that 'organize your medical..' link should be removed now that meds are uploaded!
If that is not removed, then call up hospital again and ask them to patch you through the person who's actually responsible for uploading or who oversees this process.
It happened in my case also that my meds were facing some difficulty but they said its upoaded where they were not. Then I did what I wrote above and the other person mentioned they have send mail to DIAC to solve out tech issue with this.. and then after couple of follow ups - it was uploaded within a week!

But - I'd expect from eVisa site that there may be some tech issue when actually meds are uploaded but link still present - but I have not heard that issue though!


----------



## bots123

Paper based medicals, any idea as to what dates are being processed??


----------



## Anjalisham

Hi Superm
I have the same issue with the medicals. I went to the clinic personally and the lady there showed me her records on their system indicating the results have been submitted. I asked her to give me some kind of proof that I can send my CO . I'm waiting for the clinic to email it to me. In the meanwhile I have written to the CO with the dates it was uploaded as she asked for it and assured me that she will have it followed from her end. I have written to the ehealth department as well. It seems to be a problem a few of us are facing. My CO initial MM from team 31 Brisbane in her email wrote "The health assessment results are the only outstanding requirement at this stage"
I wonder though what means with regards to my other documents. The wait is just getting unbearable now


----------



## vinnie88

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi Vinni
> 
> I submitted form 80 and resume so she did not asked for it. what about your job verification? did some one call to your employer ?


Yeah my employment verification was done a week ago. However, I sent an email to CO on friday regarding my status and still waiting for her response. I dont mean to be paranoid but I kinda feel my case is under further screening by ASIO, otherwise i would have got my grant by now compared to other applicants.

I will keep the forum updated as soon as I hear a response from CO, specially my fellow Team 34 applicants. I think theres 4 of us left right? tenten you, mirza and I.


----------



## rana_abhijit

vinnie88 said:


> Yeah my employment verification was done a week ago. However, I sent an email to CO on friday regarding my status and still waiting for her response. I dont mean to be paranoid but I kinda feel my case is under further screening by ASIO, otherwise i would have got my grant by now compared to other applicants.
> 
> I will keep the forum updated as soon as I hear a response from CO, specially my fellow Team 34 applicants. I think theres 4 of us left right? tenten you, mirza and I.



Hi vinnie, as your CO did not respond you, I got the feeling that you may get your grant within a week.... thanks mate, we all hope for the best


----------



## rp10026391

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi Mamun
> 
> they asked about the time of employment , job description.


hi rana,

whom did they contact ?

did they contact your immediate boss or your company board numbers ?

what exactly happened


----------



## vinnie88

rp10026391 said:


> hi rana,
> 
> whom did they contact ?
> 
> did they contact your immediate boss or your company board numbers ?
> 
> what exactly happened



Although this question is not directed to me but I hope this helps you. 


For me, they contacted my referees on my resume. One was the my boss and another one was the companys HR. 

HR was asked questions regarding my identity, starting and ending dates.

My boss was asked questions relating to my job duties.


----------



## rp10026391

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi Mamun
> 
> they asked about the time of employment , job description.


Did your employment was assessed by Assessment Body ?

I thing if one is not getting assessed by EA / ACS for his/her employment, DIAC is going for verification with the employers

Any disagrees ?????


----------



## superm

Anjalisham said:


> Hi Superm
> I have the same issue with the medicals. I went to the clinic personally and the lady there showed me her records on their system indicating the results have been submitted. I asked her to give me some kind of proof that I can send my CO . I'm waiting for the clinic to email it to me. In the meanwhile I have written to the CO with the dates it was uploaded as she asked for it and assured me that she will have it followed from her end. I have written to the ehealth department as well. It seems to be a problem a few of us are facing. My CO initial MM from team 31 Brisbane in her email wrote "The health assessment results are the only outstanding requirement at this stage"
> I wonder though what means with regards to my other documents. The wait is just getting unbearable now


Hey Anjali - how you described, it definitely seem to be their system's problem!
Follow up with clinic and have that mail of proof send to you; so that you can send CO the same.
Also meanwhile mail to this address - [email protected] with following details of each applicant facing problem:

TRN
DOB
NAME
Passport#

And mention the problem you are having!

Hope things will improve soon.. best of luck! Hang in there...


----------



## rp10026391

vinnie88 said:


> Although this question is not directed to me but I hope this helps you.
> 
> 
> For me, they contacted my referees on my resume. One was the my boss and another one was the companys HR.
> 
> HR was asked questions regarding my identity, starting and ending dates.
> 
> My boss was asked questions relating to my job duties.


Thanks for your inputs vinnie.....


----------



## jogiyogi

rp10026391 said:


> Did your employment was assessed by Assessment Body ?
> 
> I thing if one is not getting assessed by EA / ACS for his/her employment, DIAC is going for verification with the employers
> 
> Any disagrees ?????


In my case, My CO sent an email to me on 12th April that my application is under routine check. However I have not heard anything from my previous employer or referees that they got any verification call so far.

I have informed my all referees and ex-employers about verification. and they have assured they will take care of it and will inform me as well. :fingerscrossed:

Just looking forward to hear something from my CO within 6 weeks.


----------



## mamunmaziz

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi Mamun
> 
> they asked about the time of employment , job description.


hu.
Thanks


----------



## anandlitesh

jogiyogi said:


> In my case, My CO sent an email to me on 12th April that my application is under routine check. However I have not heard anything from my previous employer or referees that they got any verification call so far.
> 
> I have informed my all referees and ex-employers about verification. and they have assured they will take care of it and will inform me as well. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Just looking forward to hear something from my CO within 6 weeks.



Hey Jogiyogi...

Any news dear...

Hey r they going to check with the employer for the verification.

I have worked with All MNC and people get change over a time..how they will track my details as verbally no body knows about me..

.


----------



## kanchetibabu

Got my Grant letter, 
I am happy and would like to THANK each and every one in this forum, for their valuable inputs,
never ending support, and tons of encouragement.
I believe my journey has not completed yet, and may be I had just took the highway and need to be faster in learning other IT technologies which could help me in job search.(btw, im a mainframes programmer, and read a lot that now a days job opportunities are very thin for this technology).
Thanks again to Moderators, fellow forumites for all their invaluable suggestions that helped me in getting my grant with out much fuss and pain.


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congratalutions !*



kanchetibabu said:


> Got my Grant letter,
> I am happy and would like to THANK each and every one in this forum, for their valuable inputs,
> never ending support, and tons of encouragement.
> I believe my journey has not completed yet, and may be I had just took the highway and need to be faster in learning other IT technologies which could help me in job search.(btw, im a mainframes programmer, and read a lot that now a days job opportunities are very thin for this technology).
> Thanks again to Moderators, fellow forumites for all their invaluable suggestions that helped me in getting my grant with out much fuss and pain.



Congratulations !!! Beginning of a new journey ... 

Please share your timelines.


----------



## kanchetibabu

Here are my timelines:
ACS Applied: 22-May-2012
IELTS - 05-Jan-2013
Analyst Programmer (261311)
EOI Lodged: 04-Feb-2013
Invitation received: 18-Feb-2013
Applied: 18-Feb-2013
Co Assigned: 03-Apr-2013
PCC : 02-April-2013
Meds : 09-April-2013
Grant: 15th April


----------



## superm

kanchetibabu said:


> Here are my timelines:
> ACS Applied: 22-May-2012
> IELTS - 05-Jan-2013
> Analyst Programmer (261311)
> EOI Lodged: 04-Feb-2013
> Invitation received: 18-Feb-2013
> Applied: 18-Feb-2013
> Co Assigned: 03-Apr-2013
> PCC : 02-April-2013
> Meds : 09-April-2013
> Grant: 15th April


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## rkumar1

kanchetibabu said:


> Got my Grant letter,
> I am happy and would like to THANK each and every one in this forum, for their valuable inputs,
> never ending support, and tons of encouragement.
> I believe my journey has not completed yet, and may be I had just took the highway and need to be faster in learning other IT technologies which could help me in job search.(btw, im a mainframes programmer, and read a lot that now a days job opportunities are very thin for this technology).
> Thanks again to Moderators, fellow forumites for all their invaluable suggestions that helped me in getting my grant with out much fuss and pain.



Many congratulation on ur visa grant........:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mirza_755

vinnie88 said:


> Yeah my employment verification was done a week ago. However, I sent an email to CO on friday regarding my status and still waiting for her response. I dont mean to be paranoid but I kinda feel my case is under further screening by ASIO, otherwise i would have got my grant by now compared to other applicants.
> 
> I will keep the forum updated as soon as I hear a response from CO, specially my fellow Team 34 applicants. I think theres 4 of us left right? tenten you, mirza and I.



Thanks friend. I think, one update I can provide for Team 34 #
We are 25 members (who have updated their issue since Dec -12) in T34 whereas 7 are received grant from different CO. Five of them are December-12 candidates and two are in Feb-13. SO we are left 18 and I think who applied in Dec-12 and still pending, reason is for medical referred.


----------



## anandlitesh

kanchetibabu said:


> Here are my timelines:
> ACS Applied: 22-May-2012
> IELTS - 05-Jan-2013
> Analyst Programmer (261311)
> EOI Lodged: 04-Feb-2013
> Invitation received: 18-Feb-2013
> Applied: 18-Feb-2013
> Co Assigned: 03-Apr-2013
> PCC : 02-April-2013
> Meds : 09-April-2013
> Grant: 15th April



congrates dear...
Plz share the co initials & team....

.


----------



## aeonian

mirza - what is your CO initials, mine is BK.


----------



## mirza_755

aeonian said:


> mirza - what is your CO initials, mine is BK.


Mine is BD


----------



## anandlitesh

Any body here got the Grant recieved from CO RL of Team 2..

Can you please share your experience...

I have submitted my documents on 25th of March and no news after that..

.


----------



## rajesh.149

Hi,
Is there anyway that one can know a CO is allocated .. if the correspondence mail address is that of an agent (both email and postal) ? Can one know looking at the status within eVisa to know if CO is allocated, if yes how?


----------



## sach_1213

kanchetibabu said:


> Got my Grant letter,
> I am happy and would like to THANK each and every one in this forum, for their valuable inputs,
> never ending support, and tons of encouragement.
> I believe my journey has not completed yet, and may be I had just took the highway and need to be faster in learning other IT technologies which could help me in job search.(btw, im a mainframes programmer, and read a lot that now a days job opportunities are very thin for this technology).
> Thanks again to Moderators, fellow forumites for all their invaluable suggestions that helped me in getting my grant with out much fuss and pain.


Congrats


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations, kanchetibabu!


----------



## rana_abhijit

aeonian said:


> mirza - what is your CO initials, mine is BK.


Hi Aeonian,,,,,

you & me got same CO, your time line plz?


----------



## rkumar1

rajesh.149 said:


> Hi,
> Is there anyway that one can know a CO is allocated .. if the correspondence mail address is that of an agent (both email and postal) ? Can one know looking at the status within eVisa to know if CO is allocated, if yes how?


exact there is no way to find if co is assigned or not...some time u have to judge if the status of ur docs has changed or any requested docs asked to u or from ant by CO...

in most of the cases once CO is assigned and he need more info then he will contact ur agent then come to that the CO is assigned.....


----------



## jogiyogi

anandlitesh said:


> Hey Jogiyogi...
> 
> Any news dear...
> 
> Hey r they going to check with the employer for the verification.
> 
> I have worked with All MNC and people get change over a time..how they will track my details as verbally no body knows about me..
> 
> .


No news so far, on every email notification on my phone I feel it is grant email, but no luck.

As far as your MNC issue is concerned, All companies maintain their HR related database i.e. employee offer, appraisal, experience letters and other so many things. So no need to worry, whoever receive the verification call (in case) they will be able to answer all queries.


----------



## jogiyogi

kanchetibabu said:


> Here are my timelines:
> ACS Applied: 22-May-2012
> IELTS - 05-Jan-2013
> Analyst Programmer (261311)
> EOI Lodged: 04-Feb-2013
> Invitation received: 18-Feb-2013
> Applied: 18-Feb-2013
> Co Assigned: 03-Apr-2013
> PCC : 02-April-2013
> Meds : 09-April-2013
> Grant: 15th April


Congratulations on your fast grant :clap2:. Wish you all the very best for your bright future.


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

anandlitesh said:


> Any body here got the Grant recieved from CO RL of Team 2..
> 
> Can you please share your experience...
> 
> I have submitted my documents on 25th of March and no news after that..
> 
> .


I submitted my documents to RL on 13th Feb,13 (the date she was assigned) RL later on asked for some more docs by the end of Feb, i did so promptly. Since then I have no communication with RL neither any requirement was forwarded by her .... now hoping and dreaming the same you did.


----------



## kanchetibabu

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats


Thanks Sach-1213,
Wish you get settled with job, house, family soon in Oz.


----------



## kanchetibabu

Thanks vishsang,
wish you a speedy Grant 


vishsang said:


> Congratulations, kanchetibabu!


----------



## yahoo

Received my grant letter today! The entire process took exactly 6 weeks.

Really happy with how smooth and swift the process was.


----------



## anandlitesh

Imran uz Zaman said:


> I submitted my documents to RL on 13th Feb,13 (the date she was assigned) RL later on asked for some more docs by the end of Feb, i did so promptly. Since then I have no communication with RL neither any requirement was forwarded by her .... now hoping and dreaming the same you did.


Thanks for the reply dear.

I have submitted all my documents on 25th March and no communication after that. Just sitting ideal. Have send the mail for the medicals also in 1st week of april
But no communication reply for any of the mails.

Keep update if u get any information

Ash,jogiyogi,kart is also waiting for the reply

.


----------



## biancaneil

Still no news:°( trying to relax but find it quite difficlt:°)
My meds were done on 24 th of jan. According to DAIC all were clear (of me , husband and three boys) but they were still waiting on the extra results they requested of my bloodwork because i work on intensive care as a nurse. I guess that means my meds got refered? What is your guesses how much longer it will take? Anywhere i can check the progress of te medicals?(actually a link or website that works?)


----------



## vishsang

yahoo said:


> Received my grant letter today! The entire process took exactly 6 weeks.
> 
> Really happy with how smooth and swift the process was.


Congratulations, can you please share your timeline?


----------



## anandlitesh

yahoo said:


> Received my grant letter today! The entire process took exactly 6 weeks.
> 
> Really happy with how smooth and swift the process was.


Congrats dear

Plz share your time line with co initials

.


----------



## kanchetibabu

jogiyogi said:


> Congratulations on your fast grant :clap2:. Wish you all the very best for your bright future.


Thanks jogiyogi,
Team 2 looks a bit faster in processing.
wish you a speedy grant


----------



## anandlitesh

kanchetibabu said:


> Thanks jogiyogi,
> Team 2 looks a bit faster in processing.
> wish you a speedy grant



Hope team 2 is fast

I think 4-5 guys are waiting for the grant from team 2 RL


----------



## applyoz

*Golden Mail!*

Dear All,

I got the grant today after submitting the documents CO asked for yesterday. :clap2: Phew! A relief indeed and signaling the start of another strenuous journey.lane:

My first thanks to the forum people who have been really helpful. Here is my brief about my journey towards getting the visa.

I sent document to ACS on 20th April and got the positive result on 13th June with the help of agent. Agent was pathetic that we decided we will be well off without him and dumped him after paying 20k  . Took up couple of IELTS tests and scored more than 7.5 in all modules except writing which was 6.5. I decided I won’t write IELTS again. My hubby literally pushed me in taking up the exam in December, I scored 8.5 L, 8.5 R, 7 W, 7.5 S. I applied for EOI on 30th Dec 2012 with 65 points. Got the invite on 7th Jan. 

Paid the visa app fees on 13th Feb 2013. Frontloaded all documents except for hubby’s UK PCC, Meds. 

CO from Team 2 Adelaide , initials LC mailed asking us for the above documents and Form 80. We completed our Meds on 6th April and were desperately waiting for hubby’s UK PCC which arrived yesterday. We scanned(colour) and sent the documents at 14:00 IST yesterday. :fingerscrossed:

Somehow had a strange feeling that we might get the grant today but was slightly worried as well because hubby’s BP was 130/80 during MEDS. Woke up at 6:00 AM and checked the mail, the golden mail had arrived. 

I am feeling ecstatic but it is yet to sink in properly. 

I once again thank the forum members(Shel_, Anj1976, rkv146, superm, etc) for their unselfish nature towards helping folks. I used to read most of the queries posted in the forum and the answers by senior expats like the above. This helped me gain some foothold over the whole immigration process. 

Hope my job hunting is successful. . I need to plan for this and need the forum's help.

I am active in the forum and will try to help folks in whatever way I can. 

Regards,


----------



## Jaik2012

superm said:


> India PCC does NOT need DIAC letter.
> It might take a single day or it may take a month. Depending on if you current address = address in your passport then you would not need Police verification, meaning you will get PCC same day!
> For the other case - police verfication will most probably be needed - and it will take time according to Indian standards and depends on you how you tackle the issue!


Original question was for applying India PCC from Singapore. I was asked to submit copy of letter given by DIAC while applying in VFS India office in Singapore.


----------



## haryk

kanchetibabu said:


> Here are my timelines:
> ACS Applied: 22-May-2012
> IELTS - 05-Jan-2013
> Analyst Programmer (261311)
> EOI Lodged: 04-Feb-2013
> Invitation received: 18-Feb-2013
> Applied: 18-Feb-2013
> Co Assigned: 03-Apr-2013
> PCC : 02-April-2013
> Meds : 09-April-2013
> Grant: 15th April


Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## aeonian

EOI: Dec 2012 / Invite: Jan 2013 / App. Ldg: 31-Jan-2013 / PCC/Medical: Feb -2013 / CO: 19-Mar-2013 /


----------



## vinnie88

applyoz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today after submitting the documents CO asked for yesterday. :clap2: Phew! A relief indeed and signaling the start of another strenuous journey.lane:
> 
> My first thanks to the forum people who have been really helpful. Here is my brief about my journey towards getting the visa.
> 
> I sent document to ACS on 20th April and got the positive result on 13th June with the help of agent. Agent was pathetic that we decided we will be well off without him and dumped him after paying 20k  . Took up couple of IELTS tests and scored more than 7.5 in all modules except writing which was 6.5. I decided I won’t write IELTS again. My hubby literally pushed me in taking up the exam in December, I scored 8.5 L, 8.5 R, 7 W, 7.5 S. I applied for EOI on 30th Dec 2012 with 65 points. Got the invite on 7th Jan.
> 
> Paid the visa app fees on 13th Feb 2013. Frontloaded all documents except for hubby’s UK PCC, Meds.
> 
> CO from Team 2 Adelaide , initials LC mailed asking us for the above documents and Form 80. We completed our Meds on 6th April and were desperately waiting for hubby’s UK PCC which arrived yesterday. We scanned(colour) and sent the documents at 14:00 IST yesterday. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Somehow had a strange feeling that we might get the grant today but was slightly worried as well because hubby’s BP was 130/80 during MEDS. Woke up at 6:00 AM and checked the mail, the golden mail had arrived.
> 
> I am feeling ecstatic but it is yet to sink in properly.
> 
> I once again thank the forum members(Shel_, Anj1976, rkv146, superm, etc) for their unselfish nature towards helping folks. I used to read most of the queries posted in the forum and the answers by senior expats like the above. This helped me gain some foothold over the whole immigration process.
> 
> Hope my job hunting is successful. . I need to plan for this and need the forum's help.
> 
> I am active in the forum and will try to help folks in whatever way I can.
> 
> Regards,


Many congrats to you and your family for your grant!!! regarding BP, my blood pressure was 14/6 when I did my meds and the doc said my BP was border line but nothing to worry about... Could a high blood pressure mess up with my 189 meds?

thanks


----------



## vishsang

applyoz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today after submitting the documents CO asked for yesterday. :clap2: Phew! A relief indeed and signaling the start of another strenuous journey.lane:
> 
> My first thanks to the forum people who have been really helpful. Here is my brief about my journey towards getting the visa.
> 
> I sent document to ACS on 20th April and got the positive result on 13th June with the help of agent. Agent was pathetic that we decided we will be well off without him and dumped him after paying 20k  . Took up couple of IELTS tests and scored more than 7.5 in all modules except writing which was 6.5. I decided I won’t write IELTS again. My hubby literally pushed me in taking up the exam in December, I scored 8.5 L, 8.5 R, 7 W, 7.5 S. I applied for EOI on 30th Dec 2012 with 65 points. Got the invite on 7th Jan.
> 
> Paid the visa app fees on 13th Feb 2013. Frontloaded all documents except for hubby’s UK PCC, Meds.
> 
> CO from Team 2 Adelaide , initials LC mailed asking us for the above documents and Form 80. We completed our Meds on 6th April and were desperately waiting for hubby’s UK PCC which arrived yesterday. We scanned(colour) and sent the documents at 14:00 IST yesterday. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Somehow had a strange feeling that we might get the grant today but was slightly worried as well because hubby’s BP was 130/80 during MEDS. Woke up at 6:00 AM and checked the mail, the golden mail had arrived.
> 
> I am feeling ecstatic but it is yet to sink in properly.
> 
> I once again thank the forum members(Shel_, Anj1976, rkv146, superm, etc) for their unselfish nature towards helping folks. I used to read most of the queries posted in the forum and the answers by senior expats like the above. This helped me gain some foothold over the whole immigration process.
> 
> Hope my job hunting is successful. . I need to plan for this and need the forum's help.
> 
> I am active in the forum and will try to help folks in whatever way I can.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations! :clap2: lane:


----------



## jack369

Wow guys, I've been allocated a CO already! I applied on 01/04/2013!


----------



## applyoz

vinnie88 said:


> Many congrats to you and your family for your grant!!! regarding BP, my blood pressure was 14/6 when I did my meds and the doc said my BP was border line but nothing to worry about... Could a high blood pressure mess up with my 189 meds?
> 
> thanks


Thanks Vinnie. I am not sure but read in one of the posts that it was referred for a guy who had 140/90. I was worried about this. Luckily, no issues. 

Hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## applyoz

vishsang said:


> Congratulations! :clap2: lane:


Thanks Vishsang and hope that you get the grant soon


----------



## vishsang

jack369 said:


> Wow guys, I've been allocated a CO already! I applied on 01/04/2013!


Lucky! Congratulations! How did you know? Did your CO send you an email to that effect or did he/she request for extra documents?


----------



## applyoz

jack369 said:


> Wow guys, I've been allocated a CO already! I applied on 01/04/2013!


Woah! That's really fast. Are you an onshore applicant? All the best.


----------



## jack369

applyoz said:


> Woah! That's really fast. Are you an onshore applicant? All the best.


I am an offshore applicant


----------



## jack369

vishsang said:


> Lucky! Congratulations! How did you know? Did your CO send you an email to that effect or did he/she request for extra documents?


They asked for extra documents. That means I've been allocated to a CO right?


----------



## AUS2013

jack369 said:


> Wow guys, I've been allocated a CO already! I applied on 01/04/2013!


Congrats.. Thats really quick!!!


----------



## vishsang

jack369 said:


> They asked for extra documents. That means I've been allocated to a CO right?


I would think so. :clap2:


----------



## jack369

Quick question guys!

My CO has requested my birth certificate. However, there seems to be no NAATI qualified translators in my country. Will the bio page of my passport suffice?


----------



## applyoz

jack369 said:


> Quick question guys!
> 
> My CO has requested my birth certificate. However, there seems to be no NAATI qualified translators in my country. Will the bio page of my passport suffice?


Yes, it should. Atleast, i didn't upload anything more than my passport bio.


----------



## vishsang

jack369 said:


> Quick question guys!
> 
> My CO has requested my birth certificate. However, there seems to be no NAATI qualified translators in my country. Will the bio page of my passport suffice?


I am guessing that the CO needs this for age proof? I believe school leaving certificate is acceptable as proof of age if it contains your date of birth. 

I would write a polite note to the CO mentioning that there are no NAATI qualified translators in the country and that I would be glad to furnish some other proof of age.

This is my opinion, please await replies from some others as well


----------



## haryk

applyoz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today after submitting the documents CO asked for yesterday. :clap2: Phew! A relief indeed and signaling the start of another strenuous journey.lane:
> 
> My first thanks to the forum people who have been really helpful. Here is my brief about my journey towards getting the visa.
> 
> I sent document to ACS on 20th April and got the positive result on 13th June with the help of agent. Agent was pathetic that we decided we will be well off without him and dumped him after paying 20k  . Took up couple of IELTS tests and scored more than 7.5 in all modules except writing which was 6.5. I decided I won’t write IELTS again. My hubby literally pushed me in taking up the exam in December, I scored 8.5 L, 8.5 R, 7 W, 7.5 S. I applied for EOI on 30th Dec 2012 with 65 points. Got the invite on 7th Jan.
> 
> Paid the visa app fees on 13th Feb 2013. Frontloaded all documents except for hubby’s UK PCC, Meds.
> 
> CO from Team 2 Adelaide , initials LC mailed asking us for the above documents and Form 80. We completed our Meds on 6th April and were desperately waiting for hubby’s UK PCC which arrived yesterday. We scanned(colour) and sent the documents at 14:00 IST yesterday. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Somehow had a strange feeling that we might get the grant today but was slightly worried as well because hubby’s BP was 130/80 during MEDS. Woke up at 6:00 AM and checked the mail, the golden mail had arrived.
> 
> I am feeling ecstatic but it is yet to sink in properly.
> 
> I once again thank the forum members(Shel_, Anj1976, rkv146, superm, etc) for their unselfish nature towards helping folks. I used to read most of the queries posted in the forum and the answers by senior expats like the above. This helped me gain some foothold over the whole immigration process.
> 
> Hope my job hunting is successful. . I need to plan for this and need the forum's help.
> 
> I am active in the forum and will try to help folks in whatever way I can.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations !!! Wish you ALL THE BEST for your FUTURE


----------



## rajesh.149

*CO Allocation*



rkumar1 said:


> exact there is no way to find if co is assigned or not...some time u have to judge if the status of ur docs has changed or any requested docs asked to u or from ant by CO...
> 
> in most of the cases once CO is assigned and he need more info then he will contact ur agent then come to that the CO is assigned.....


Thanks rkumar1 ....


----------



## abir50

Sorry to post here since its the most active thread. Can anyone tell me someone in teaching profession (Lecturer of Electrical and Electronics Engineering) for 3 years can be assessed by Engineers Australia?


----------



## amitarno24

Friends finally the day has come!!!lane: Leaving tonight for Perth for a new beginning. 

Wishing all other friends All the Very Best for their Grants.:clap2:


----------



## abir50

amitarno24 said:


> Friends finally the day has come!!!lane: Leaving tonight for Perth for a new beginning.
> 
> Wishing all other friends All the Very Best for their Grants.:clap2:



all the best and wish you a very quick ending in your job search


----------



## sach_1213

yahoo said:


> Received my grant letter today! The entire process took exactly 6 weeks.
> 
> Really happy with how smooth and swift the process was.


Congeats yahoo


----------



## devandroid

amitarno24 said:


> Friends finally the day has come!!!lane: Leaving tonight for Perth for a new beginning.
> 
> Wishing all other friends All the Very Best for their Grants.:clap2:


All the best. Hope you will get a good job soon....


----------



## AUS2013

amitarno24 said:


> Friends finally the day has come!!!lane: Leaving tonight for Perth for a new beginning.
> 
> Wishing all other friends All the Very Best for their Grants.:clap2:


WIsh you Good Luck in your new journey!!!!:amen::thumb:


----------



## sach_1213

applyoz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today after submitting the documents CO asked for yesterday. :clap2: Phew! A relief indeed and signaling the start of another strenuous journey.lane:
> 
> My first thanks to the forum people who have been really helpful. Here is my brief about my journey towards getting the visa.
> 
> I sent document to ACS on 20th April and got the positive result on 13th June with the help of agent. Agent was pathetic that we decided we will be well off without him and dumped him after paying 20k  . Took up couple of IELTS tests and scored more than 7.5 in all modules except writing which was 6.5. I decided I won’t write IELTS again. My hubby literally pushed me in taking up the exam in December, I scored 8.5 L, 8.5 R, 7 W, 7.5 S. I applied for EOI on 30th Dec 2012 with 65 points. Got the invite on 7th Jan.
> 
> Paid the visa app fees on 13th Feb 2013. Frontloaded all documents except for hubby’s UK PCC, Meds.
> 
> CO from Team 2 Adelaide , initials LC mailed asking us for the above documents and Form 80. We completed our Meds on 6th April and were desperately waiting for hubby’s UK PCC which arrived yesterday. We scanned(colour) and sent the documents at 14:00 IST yesterday. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Somehow had a strange feeling that we might get the grant today but was slightly worried as well because hubby’s BP was 130/80 during MEDS. Woke up at 6:00 AM and checked the mail, the golden mail had arrived.
> 
> I am feeling ecstatic but it is yet to sink in properly.
> 
> I once again thank the forum members(Shel_, Anj1976, rkv146, superm, etc) for their unselfish nature towards helping folks. I used to read most of the queries posted in the forum and the answers by senior expats like the above. This helped me gain some foothold over the whole immigration process.
> 
> Hope my job hunting is successful. . I need to plan for this and need the forum's help.
> 
> I am active in the forum and will try to help folks in whatever way I can.
> 
> Regards,



Congrats.... Time to party n wish u best of luck for your future in OZ


----------



## haryk

amitarno24 said:


> Friends finally the day has come!!!lane: Leaving tonight for Perth for a new beginning.
> 
> Wishing all other friends All the Very Best for their Grants.:clap2:


Bon Voyage and Wish you ALL THE BEST for your FUTURE.....


----------



## applyoz

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats.... Time to party n wish u best of luck for your future in OZ


Thanks Sach.


----------



## applyoz

amitarno24 said:


> Friends finally the day has come!!!lane: Leaving tonight for Perth for a new beginning.
> 
> Wishing all other friends All the Very Best for their Grants.:clap2:


All the best


----------



## applyoz

haryk said:


> Congratulations !!! Wish you ALL THE BEST for your FUTURE


Thanks Hary


----------



## rkumar1

amitarno24 said:


> Friends finally the day has come!!!lane: Leaving tonight for Perth for a new beginning.
> 
> Wishing all other friends All the Very Best for their Grants.:clap2:




BEst of luck and welcome to Perth......lane:


----------



## AtifALi27

Guys,
Is perth a good bet for IT professionals?I get to see quite a few of our fellow expats heading to perth!!!!


----------



## jogiyogi

yahoo said:


> Received my grant letter today! The entire process took exactly 6 weeks.
> 
> Really happy with how smooth and swift the process was.


Heartiest congratulations on your smooth and swift grant:cheer2:.


----------



## jogiyogi

kanchetibabu said:


> Thanks jogiyogi,
> Team 2 looks a bit faster in processing.
> wish you a speedy grant


Ameen


----------



## jogiyogi

applyoz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today after submitting the documents CO asked for yesterday. :clap2: Phew! A relief indeed and signaling the start of another strenuous journey.lane:
> 
> My first thanks to the forum people who have been really helpful. Here is my brief about my journey towards getting the visa.
> 
> I sent document to ACS on 20th April and got the positive result on 13th June with the help of agent. Agent was pathetic that we decided we will be well off without him and dumped him after paying 20k  . Took up couple of IELTS tests and scored more than 7.5 in all modules except writing which was 6.5. I decided I won’t write IELTS again. My hubby literally pushed me in taking up the exam in December, I scored 8.5 L, 8.5 R, 7 W, 7.5 S. I applied for EOI on 30th Dec 2012 with 65 points. Got the invite on 7th Jan.
> 
> Paid the visa app fees on 13th Feb 2013. Frontloaded all documents except for hubby’s UK PCC, Meds.
> 
> CO from Team 2 Adelaide , initials LC mailed asking us for the above documents and Form 80. We completed our Meds on 6th April and were desperately waiting for hubby’s UK PCC which arrived yesterday. We scanned(colour) and sent the documents at 14:00 IST yesterday. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Somehow had a strange feeling that we might get the grant today but was slightly worried as well because hubby’s BP was 130/80 during MEDS. Woke up at 6:00 AM and checked the mail, the golden mail had arrived.
> 
> I am feeling ecstatic but it is yet to sink in properly.
> 
> I once again thank the forum members(Shel_, Anj1976, rkv146, superm, etc) for their unselfish nature towards helping folks. I used to read most of the queries posted in the forum and the answers by senior expats like the above. This helped me gain some foothold over the whole immigration process.
> 
> Hope my job hunting is successful. . I need to plan for this and need the forum's help.
> 
> I am active in the forum and will try to help folks in whatever way I can.
> 
> Regards,


Many many congratulation and I appreciate :clap2: your thoughts for becoming a mentor for other folks.


----------



## jogiyogi

*Wish you a happy journey*



amitarno24 said:


> Friends finally the day has come!!!lane: Leaving tonight for Perth for a new beginning.
> 
> Wishing all other friends All the Very Best for their Grants.:clap2:


Wish you a happy and safe journey, and good luck to you


----------



## ash19845

anandlitesh said:


> Thanks for the reply dear.
> 
> I have submitted all my documents on 25th March and no communication after that. Just sitting ideal. Have send the mail for the medicals also in 1st week of april
> But no communication reply for any of the mails.
> 
> Keep update if u get any information
> 
> Ash,jogiyogi,kart is also waiting for the reply
> 
> .


Hi Guys, waiting anxiously for any update on CO. I guess she is very slow on the response side for mails.. please keep everyone posted on the updates... letc c....:fingerscrossed::ranger:


----------



## applyoz

jogiyogi said:


> Many many congratulation and I appreciate :clap2: your thoughts for becoming a mentor for other folks.


Thanks Jogi. I found team 2 to be bit fast. Hope yours is on the way.


----------



## rkumar1

AtifALi27 said:


> Guys,
> Is perth a good bet for IT professionals?I get to see quite a few of our fellow expats heading to perth!!!!


I don't find so that its a safe bet for it in Perth......may be it's good for few but not for all...


----------



## mandanapu

ash19845 said:


> Hi Guys, waiting anxiously for any update on CO. I guess she is very slow on the response side for mails.. please keep everyone posted on the updates... letc c....:fingerscrossed::ranger:


Can u pls share ur co details?

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## WailKasha

*Visa 175 get refusal (All family in tears) please help*

I am writing on behalf of my friend(National of Iraq) who got visa 189 refusal today ,who is working a in IRAQ 

He applied on June 2012 under visa subclass 175 and he supplied all required document .On October , CO asked for tax document to verify the 8 years employment which is all in one company .He went to company HR and they told him that the tax are paid by company directly to the tax authority .
He tried to get a letter from the Tax Authority in Iraq but they said they deal with companies only not with individuals ,therefore, he was not having another option just to provide another letter from HR indicting that he is paying tax with percentage deduction plus salary sheets .

On January 2013 ,the CO send email to him telling him that the number provided on HR reference letter ,is not for the company and they warned him if this is a fraud and gave him opportunity to comment on that and provide additional document ,but the company number is correct and also I was able to reach it and confirmed it is belongs to the company ,however, my friend send CO self-declaration that confirm all what mentioned in the reference letter unless he will be subjected to all legal action if they are false plus some other document showing communication using his work email to prove he is really working in the company.

Today he receives refusal letter as mentioned below, please advise what I can advise him and if he can apply again considering this situation . He is in bad shape and I want to comfort him and give him pease of mind 


R_efusal letter from CO

I have assessed your application and find that XXX do not meet the criteria for the grant of a Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) subclass Skilled -Independent (175).Applicants for a class or classes of visa must satisfy the requirements relating to that class asset out in the Migration Act 1958 (“the Act”) and Migration Regulations 1994 (“the Regulations”)collectively ‘migration law’ before a visa can be granted. When an applicant fails to meet any one of the criteria for the grant of the visa, the visa cannot be granted and the application must be refused. Under migration law, an application is made for a class of visa and your application must be considered against the criteria for all subclasses within that visa class.

Information considered
I am a delegated decision maker under Section 65 of the Migration Act 1958 (the Act). In reaching my decision, I have considered the following:
● relevant legislation contained in the Act and Migration Regulations (1994) (theRegulations) collectively “migration law”
● information contained in the department's Procedures Advice Manual 3
● documents and information provided by the applicant(s)
● other relevant information held on departmental files
● the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship's Direction No. 54 of 2012
● the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO)

Your nominated occupation is Telecommunications Engineer - ANZSCO 2633 -11

Reasons for decision
The visa class that you applied for includes two subclasses of visa. These are:Skilled (Migrant) (class VE)
● Skilled Independent (subclass 175)
I have considered your application against the criteria for all subclasses in the VE visa class.Under migration law a visa cannot be granted unless the applicant meets the legal requirements that are specified in the Act and the Regulations. After careful consideration of all the information you have provided, I am not satisfied that you satisfy the criteria for the grant of VE subclass 175 (Skilled - Independent) as set out in Australian migration law. Therefore, your application for this visa has been refused. Schedule 2 of the Migration Regulations 1994 sets out the criteria to be met for the grant of Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) subclass 175 (Skilled - Independent) visa.Regulation 175.211 is one of the mandatory requirements for the grant of the visa and it states: 

Reg 175.211
(1) If the applicant has nominated a skilled occupation which is specified by the Minister in an instrument in writing for this subclause, the applicant has been employed in the skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the period of 24 months ending immediately before the day on which the application was made.
(2) If the applicant has not nominated a skilled occupation as described in subclause (1):
(a) the applicant has been employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the period of 24 months ending immediately before the day on which the application was made; or
(b) the following requirements are met:
(i) the applicant satisfied the Australian study requirement in the period of 6 months ending immediately before the day on which the application was made;
(ii) each degree, diploma or trade qualification used to satisfy the skilled occupation is closely
related to the applicant’s nominated skilled occupation. Officers must assess whether the applicant has been employed at a skilled level in either • their nominated skilled occupation (or a closely-related skilled occupation) for a specific period;or • in a skilled occupation for a specific period (it does not have to be the same skilled occupation). You have not nominated a skilled occupation which is specified by the Minister in Regulation 175.211(1).

As your application was lodged on 10 June 2012, the relevant timeframe for meeting the legislative requirement of Reg. 175.211(2)(a) is between 10 June 2010 and 10 June 2012. Any work experience
prior to or after this period is irrelevant to our purposes. In the visa application form lodged on 6 June 2012 you stated that you were employed as a Telecommunications engineer with YYY from 20 March 2008 to 29 October 2012 and from 18 July 2003 to 15 January 2008. In support of your claims you provided two reference letters from YYY dated 27 April 2012 and 05 May 2012 which state that you were employed from18 July 2003, two administrative orders, an undated appreciation letter and three salary sheets dated March to July 2012. In order to verify your claims, DIAC officers contacted the company as per the details in your reference letters in December 2012. As a result of this contact, DIAC officers identified the following concerns: When Immigration officer contacted YYY company on the business phone number (+ZZZZZ) available/provided on your employment letter, the phone number was not for YYY. On 7 January 2013 this office wrote to you and provided you with the opportunity to comments on these findings and/or provide further documentation and/ or provide compelling or compassionate circumstances.

On 1 February 2013 this office received:
● A personal statement dated 10 January 2013
● An updated reference letter issued by the Human Resources Head of YYY dated 10 January 2013 (note: still showing the company 's business phone number as +ZZZZZ)

I have carefully reviewed the statements provided and examined all of the employment documents within the application relevant to the assessed applicant’s claimed employment with YYY for the relevant period of 10 June 2010 to 10 June 2012. I am not satisfied that sufficient verifiable documents have been provided to support your employment claims. The personal statement dated 10 January 2013 does not provide third party verifiable evidence of your employment in a skilled occupation. Serious concerns were raised in the process of this Department attempting to verify the claims made in your application. I am not satisfied that you have provided sufficient explanation/documents as to why the business phone number (+ZZZZ) was not for YYY when called. The updated reference letter dated 10 January 2013 still showed the same business phone number (+ZZZZZ) for YYYY.
Therefore, I am not satisfied that you have provided sufficient evidence that you have been employed as a Telecommunications engineer or any other skilled employment with YYY or any other employer during the relevant period of 10 June 2010 to 10 June 2012. Therefore I am not satisfied that you have supported your claims of employment in a skilled occupation and find that you do not meet clause 175.211(2)(a).
_


----------



## raghalan

Goran said:


> Congratulations Raghalan!
> 
> My CO is also from Team 33. May I know who your CO is?
> Did he ask you more documents when CO assigned?


Thanks Goran.

My CO is from Team 33. No CO did not ask for any documents b.c I have uploaded all the documents upfront and I got my Grant directly.

Good Luck


----------



## raghalan

*Thankyou all.*

Thankyou all and Good Luck.


----------



## Megha09

applyoz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today after submitting the documents CO asked for yesterday. :clap2: Phew! A relief indeed and signaling the start of another strenuous journey.lane:
> 
> My first thanks to the forum people who have been really helpful. Here is my brief about my journey towards getting the visa.
> 
> I sent document to ACS on 20th April and got the positive result on 13th June with the help of agent. Agent was pathetic that we decided we will be well off without him and dumped him after paying 20k  . Took up couple of IELTS tests and scored more than 7.5 in all modules except writing which was 6.5. I decided I won’t write IELTS again. My hubby literally pushed me in taking up the exam in December, I scored 8.5 L, 8.5 R, 7 W, 7.5 S. I applied for EOI on 30th Dec 2012 with 65 points. Got the invite on 7th Jan.
> 
> Paid the visa app fees on 13th Feb 2013. Frontloaded all documents except for hubby’s UK PCC, Meds.
> 
> CO from Team 2 Adelaide , initials LC mailed asking us for the above documents and Form 80. We completed our Meds on 6th April and were desperately waiting for hubby’s UK PCC which arrived yesterday. We scanned(colour) and sent the documents at 14:00 IST yesterday. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Somehow had a strange feeling that we might get the grant today but was slightly worried as well because hubby’s BP was 130/80 during MEDS. Woke up at 6:00 AM and checked the mail, the golden mail had arrived.
> 
> I am feeling ecstatic but it is yet to sink in properly.
> 
> I once again thank the forum members(Shel_, Anj1976, rkv146, superm, etc) for their unselfish nature towards helping folks. I used to read most of the queries posted in the forum and the answers by senior expats like the above. This helped me gain some foothold over the whole immigration process.
> 
> Hope my job hunting is successful. . I need to plan for this and need the forum's help.
> 
> I am active in the forum and will try to help folks in whatever way I can.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations


----------



## prototype_nsx

WailKasha said:


> I am writing on behalf of my friend(National of Iraq) who got visa 189 refusal today ,who is working a in IRAQ
> 
> He applied on June 2012 under visa subclass 175 and he supplied all required document .On October , CO asked for tax document to verify the 8 years employment which is all in one company .He went to company HR and they told him that the tax are paid by company directly to the tax authority .
> He tried to get a letter from the Tax Authority in Iraq but they said they deal with companies only not with individuals ,therefore, he was not having another option just to provide another letter from HR indicting that he is paying tax with percentage deduction plus salary sheets .
> 
> On January 2013 ,the CO send email to him telling him that the number provided on HR reference letter ,is not for the company and they warned him if this is a fraud and gave him opportunity to comment on that and provide additional document ,but the company number is correct and also I was able to reach it and confirmed it is belongs to the company ,however, my friend send CO self-declaration that confirm all what mentioned in the reference letter unless he will be subjected to all legal action if they are false plus some other document showing communication using his work email to prove he is really working in the company.
> 
> Today he receives refusal letter as mentioned below, please advise what I can advise him and if he can apply again considering this situation . He is in bad shape and I want to comfort him and give him pease of mind
> 
> 
> R_efusal letter from CO
> 
> I have assessed your application and find that XXX do not meet the criteria for the grant of a Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) subclass Skilled -Independent (175).Applicants for a class or classes of visa must satisfy the requirements relating to that class asset out in the Migration Act 1958 (“the Act”) and Migration Regulations 1994 (“the Regulations”)collectively ‘migration law’ before a visa can be granted. When an applicant fails to meet any one of the criteria for the grant of the visa, the visa cannot be granted and the application must be refused. Under migration law, an application is made for a class of visa and your application must be considered against the criteria for all subclasses within that visa class.
> 
> Information considered
> I am a delegated decision maker under Section 65 of the Migration Act 1958 (the Act). In reaching my decision, I have considered the following:
> ● relevant legislation contained in the Act and Migration Regulations (1994) (theRegulations) collectively “migration law”
> ● information contained in the department's Procedures Advice Manual 3
> ● documents and information provided by the applicant(s)
> ● other relevant information held on departmental files
> ● the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship's Direction No. 54 of 2012
> ● the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO)
> 
> Your nominated occupation is Telecommunications Engineer - ANZSCO 2633 -11
> 
> Reasons for decision
> The visa class that you applied for includes two subclasses of visa. These are:Skilled (Migrant) (class VE)
> ● Skilled Independent (subclass 175)
> I have considered your application against the criteria for all subclasses in the VE visa class.Under migration law a visa cannot be granted unless the applicant meets the legal requirements that are specified in the Act and the Regulations. After careful consideration of all the information you have provided, I am not satisfied that you satisfy the criteria for the grant of VE subclass 175 (Skilled - Independent) as set out in Australian migration law. Therefore, your application for this visa has been refused. Schedule 2 of the Migration Regulations 1994 sets out the criteria to be met for the grant of Skilled (Migrant) (class VE) subclass 175 (Skilled - Independent) visa.Regulation 175.211 is one of the mandatory requirements for the grant of the visa and it states:
> 
> Reg 175.211
> (1) If the applicant has nominated a skilled occupation which is specified by the Minister in an instrument in writing for this subclause, the applicant has been employed in the skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the period of 24 months ending immediately before the day on which the application was made.
> (2) If the applicant has not nominated a skilled occupation as described in subclause (1):
> (a) the applicant has been employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the period of 24 months ending immediately before the day on which the application was made; or
> (b) the following requirements are met:
> (i) the applicant satisfied the Australian study requirement in the period of 6 months ending immediately before the day on which the application was made;
> (ii) each degree, diploma or trade qualification used to satisfy the skilled occupation is closely
> related to the applicant’s nominated skilled occupation. Officers must assess whether the applicant has been employed at a skilled level in either • their nominated skilled occupation (or a closely-related skilled occupation) for a specific period;or • in a skilled occupation for a specific period (it does not have to be the same skilled occupation). You have not nominated a skilled occupation which is specified by the Minister in Regulation 175.211(1).
> 
> As your application was lodged on 10 June 2012, the relevant timeframe for meeting the legislative requirement of Reg. 175.211(2)(a) is between 10 June 2010 and 10 June 2012. Any work experience
> prior to or after this period is irrelevant to our purposes. In the visa application form lodged on 6 June 2012 you stated that you were employed as a Telecommunications engineer with YYY from 20 March 2008 to 29 October 2012 and from 18 July 2003 to 15 January 2008. In support of your claims you provided two reference letters from YYY dated 27 April 2012 and 05 May 2012 which state that you were employed from18 July 2003, two administrative orders, an undated appreciation letter and three salary sheets dated March to July 2012. In order to verify your claims, DIAC officers contacted the company as per the details in your reference letters in December 2012. As a result of this contact, DIAC officers identified the following concerns: When Immigration officer contacted YYY company on the business phone number (+ZZZZZ) available/provided on your employment letter, the phone number was not for YYY. On 7 January 2013 this office wrote to you and provided you with the opportunity to comments on these findings and/or provide further documentation and/ or provide compelling or compassionate circumstances.
> 
> On 1 February 2013 this office received:
> ● A personal statement dated 10 January 2013
> ● An updated reference letter issued by the Human Resources Head of YYY dated 10 January 2013 (note: still showing the company 's business phone number as +ZZZZZ)
> 
> I have carefully reviewed the statements provided and examined all of the employment documents within the application relevant to the assessed applicant’s claimed employment with YYY for the relevant period of 10 June 2010 to 10 June 2012. I am not satisfied that sufficient verifiable documents have been provided to support your employment claims. The personal statement dated 10 January 2013 does not provide third party verifiable evidence of your employment in a skilled occupation. Serious concerns were raised in the process of this Department attempting to verify the claims made in your application. I am not satisfied that you have provided sufficient explanation/documents as to why the business phone number (+ZZZZ) was not for YYY when called. The updated reference letter dated 10 January 2013 still showed the same business phone number (+ZZZZZ) for YYYY.
> Therefore, I am not satisfied that you have provided sufficient evidence that you have been employed as a Telecommunications engineer or any other skilled employment with YYY or any other employer during the relevant period of 10 June 2010 to 10 June 2012. Therefore I am not satisfied that you have supported your claims of employment in a skilled occupation and find that you do not meet clause 175.211(2)(a).
> _


I am sorry about your friend but you should seek help from a registered mara agent regarding this issue, forum users here can only make assumptions but migration agents will know exactly how to proceed, good luck


----------



## tenten

WailKasha said:


> I am writing on behalf of my friend(National of Iraq) who got visa 189 refusal today ,who is working a in IRAQ
> 
> 
> R_efusal letter from CO
> 
> 
> 
> After careful consideration of all the information you have provided, I am not satisfied that you satisfy the criteria for the grant of VE subclass 175 (Skilled - Independent) as set out in Australian migration law. Therefore, your application for this visa has been refused.
> I have carefully reviewed the statements provided and examined all of the employment documents within the application relevant to the assessed applicant’s claimed employment with YYY for the relevant period of 10 June 2010 to 10 June 2012. I am not satisfied that sufficient verifiable documents have been provided to support your employment claims. The personal statement dated 10 January 2013 does not provide third party verifiable evidence of your employment in a skilled occupation. Serious concerns were raised in the process of this Department attempting to verify the claims made in your application. I am not satisfied that you have provided sufficient explanation/documents as to why the business phone number (+ZZZZ) was not for YYY when called. The updated reference letter dated 10 January 2013 still showed the same business phone number (+ZZZZZ) for YYYY.
> Therefore, I am not satisfied that you have provided sufficient evidence that you have been employed as a Telecommunications engineer or any other skilled employment with YYY or any other employer during the relevant period of 10 June 2010 to 10 June 2012. Therefore I am not satisfied that you have supported your claims of employment in a skilled occupation and find that you do not meet clause 175.211(2)(a).
> _


Sorry to hear this. I cannot comment on the merits of applying again, I would however suggest the use of an experienced and registered migration whom your friend tells upfront this experience - should your friend decide to reappy.

This case emphasises the need to provide third party verifiable proof and to take any invitation to comment seriously. I feel it is simply because of the phone number that all this happened. Co was not satisfied, and your friend did not provide third party / independent evidence to explain why the number had been answered elsewhere.

Sorry again.


----------



## superm

applyoz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the grant today after submitting the documents CO asked for yesterday. :clap2: Phew! A relief indeed and signaling the start of another strenuous journey.lane:
> 
> My first thanks to the forum people who have been really helpful. Here is my brief about my journey towards getting the visa.
> 
> I sent document to ACS on 20th April and got the positive result on 13th June with the help of agent. Agent was pathetic that we decided we will be well off without him and dumped him after paying 20k  . Took up couple of IELTS tests and scored more than 7.5 in all modules except writing which was 6.5. I decided I won’t write IELTS again. My hubby literally pushed me in taking up the exam in December, I scored 8.5 L, 8.5 R, 7 W, 7.5 S. I applied for EOI on 30th Dec 2012 with 65 points. Got the invite on 7th Jan.
> 
> Paid the visa app fees on 13th Feb 2013. Frontloaded all documents except for hubby’s UK PCC, Meds.
> 
> CO from Team 2 Adelaide , initials LC mailed asking us for the above documents and Form 80. We completed our Meds on 6th April and were desperately waiting for hubby’s UK PCC which arrived yesterday. We scanned(colour) and sent the documents at 14:00 IST yesterday. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Somehow had a strange feeling that we might get the grant today but was slightly worried as well because hubby’s BP was 130/80 during MEDS. Woke up at 6:00 AM and checked the mail, the golden mail had arrived.
> 
> I am feeling ecstatic but it is yet to sink in properly.
> 
> I once again thank the forum members(Shel_, Anj1976, rkv146, superm, etc) for their unselfish nature towards helping folks. I used to read most of the queries posted in the forum and the answers by senior expats like the above. This helped me gain some foothold over the whole immigration process.
> 
> Hope my job hunting is successful. . I need to plan for this and need the forum's help.
> 
> I am active in the forum and will try to help folks in whatever way I can.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats Mayte..  :clap2:


----------



## citylan

Guys, just wondering how much time does it take to get a 190 visa grant after you got your Invitation in SkillSelect and you are currently living in Australia and have PCC and medicals are done. I think those who live onshore are processed more faster than offshore?
Is it within 1 month you can expect a grant?


----------



## vinnie88

WailKasha said:


> I am writing on behalf of my friend(National of Iraq) who got visa 189 refusal today ,who is working a in IRAQ
> 
> He applied on June 2012 under visa subclass 175 and he supplied all required document .On October , CO asked for tax document to verify the 8 years employment which is all in one company .He went to company HR and they told him that the tax are paid by company directly to the tax authority .
> He tried to get a letter from the Tax Authority in Iraq but they said they deal with companies only not with individuals ,therefore, he was not having another option just to provide another letter from HR indicting that he is paying tax with percentage deduction plus salary sheets .
> 
> On January 2013 ,the CO send email to him telling him that the number provided on HR reference letter ,is not for the company and they warned him if this is a fraud and gave him opportunity to comment on that and provide additional document ,but the company number is correct and also I was able to reach it and confirmed it is belongs to the company ,however, my friend send CO self-declaration that confirm all what mentioned in the reference letter unless he will be subjected to all legal action if they are false plus some other document showing communication using his work email to prove he is really working in the company.
> 
> Today he receives refusal letter as mentioned below, please advise what I can advise him and if he can apply again considering this situation . He is in bad shape and I want to comfort him and give him pease of mind
> 
> 
> R_efusal letter from CO
> 
> 
> 
> So basically he was refused because the CO felt his employment claims were nonexistent, did I get this right? Based on this letter, I couldnt really understand any other reasons regarding his refusal. If he really did work in that company, then you have nothing to worry about, just email a registered migration agent in Australia, and forward them this letter and the entire application along with documents, and they will take it to the Tribunals.
> 
> Remember, if he REALLY did work in that compnay, the Migration Tribunals will re-assess his case and grant his PR.
> 
> It's not about what happened, its all about what you can prove on paper. Relax and fight it to the bitter end ( again, as long as he didnt lie about his application)._


----------



## mamunmaziz

I uploaded all the possible requsted documents just now to my e-visa page and also sending the same through attaching my e-mail.

In e-mail ..I just mentioned my NAME, CO name and TRN no....is that enough?

One thing still pinching me that in my e-visa page the e-health link not yet disappeared( not even my wife's also)...how could I confirm e-health reports-- ok or not?... Though I asked in my mail to CO about that matter but I am anxious even.


----------



## prototype_nsx

mamunmaziz said:


> I uploaded all the possible requsted documents just now to my e-visa page and also sending the same through attaching my e-mail.
> 
> In e-mail ..I just mentioned my NAME, CO name and TRN no....is that enough?
> 
> One thing still pinching me that in my e-visa page the e-health link not yet disappeared( not even my wife's also)...how could I confirm e-health reports-- ok or not?... Though I asked in my mail to CO about that matter but I am anxious even.


should be enough, you can call Diac or wait for Co to reply your email, don't depend on the status of the evisa portal, its full of glitches.


----------



## mamunmaziz

prototype_nsx said:


> should be enough, you can call Diac or wait for Co to reply your email, don't depend on the status of the evisa portal, its full of glitches.


thanks man.
What about ur time line?


----------



## hbsam01

Hi
FYI
We have visa granted! Woo hoo!
Granted on April 4th, got email from co on 15th Brisbane team 31 initials KS . 1st correspondence from CO no additional docs requested.

So excited

Good Luck to all still waiting


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

citylan said:


> Guys, just wondering how much time does it take to get a 190 visa grant after you got your Invitation in SkillSelect and you are currently living in Australia and have PCC and medicals are done. I think those who live onshore are processed more faster than offshore?
> Is it within 1 month you can expect a grant?


It takes aprroximately five weeks to be allotted a CO plus or minus one or two weeks for 190. And if everything is fine with your application and your CO is satisfied with all your documents the you can expect your grant within the next one or two months (generally speaking, the waiting time will increase if the dep has to verify your background).


----------



## ssrini

mamunmaziz said:


> I uploaded all the possible requsted documents just now to my e-visa page and also sending the same through attaching my e-mail.
> 
> In e-mail ..I just mentioned my NAME, CO name and TRN no....is that enough?
> 
> One thing still pinching me that in my e-visa page the e-health link not yet disappeared( not even my wife's also)...how could I confirm e-health reports-- ok or not?... Though I asked in my mail to CO about that matter but I am anxious even.


I have also CO from team 2 and submitted my medicals last week and finalised 3 days back. I have already given all the documents and hoping for the grant.

May I know initials of your CO.


----------



## AUS2013

Hello Folks!!!!!

FInally the day has arrived when I can share with you the great happiness of

*VISA GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:clap2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::biggrin1::music::music:


Thanks to everyone on this forum who have been a great support throughout the journey.


----------



## rkumar1

AUS2013 said:


> Hello Folks!!!!!
> 
> FInally the day has arrived when I can share with you the great happiness of
> 
> *VISA GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:clap2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::biggrin1::music::music:
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum who have been a great support throughout the journey.


many congratulation on your visa grant.........cheers:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AUS2013

rkumar1 said:


> many congratulation on your visa grant.........cheers:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks RKumar1 for your great Support!!!!


----------



## msrama

Congratulations AUS2013.. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## ash19845

AUS2013 said:


> Hello Folks!!!!!
> 
> FInally the day has arrived when I can share with you the great happiness of
> 
> *VISA GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:clap2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::biggrin1::music::music:
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum who have been a great support throughout the journey.


Congrats Mate!!! Perfect news for the weekend!!!!


----------



## mamunmaziz

AUS2013 said:


> Hello Folks!!!!!
> 
> FInally the day has arrived when I can share with you the great happiness of
> 
> *VISA GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:clap2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::biggrin1::music::music:
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum who have been a great support throughout the journey.


congrats.


----------



## mamunmaziz

ssrini said:


> I have also CO from team 2 and submitted my medicals last week and finalised 3 days back. I have already given all the documents and hoping for the grant.
> 
> May I know initials of your CO.


 co is TS. And urs?


----------



## mailatrekha

roadies said:


> Thanx mate


Hi, 
I have also lodged my application on 26th of March... Did you hear anything from CO?

Am still waiting to get CO assigned... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ssrini

mamunmaziz said:


> co is TS. And urs?


Mine is BK.

My & my wife's medicals changed to Finalised on 15-Apr where as my kids medicals finalised on 17-Apr as Panel doctor from USA submitted late for the kids.Once it is finalised then does it mean everything related to medicals is done by HOC. Any idea?


----------



## mamunmaziz

ssrini said:


> Mine is BK.
> 
> My & my wife's medicals changed to Finalised on 15-Apr where as my kids medicals finalised on 17-Apr as Panel doctor from USA submitted late for the kids.Once it is finalised then does it mean everything related to medicals is done by HOC. Any idea?


how did u know its finalized?

If u sure about finalized then ur medicals are ok so far i know.


----------



## ssrini

mamunmaziz said:


> how did u know its finalized?
> 
> If u sure about finalized then ur medicals are ok so far i know.


My online status shows as finalized. I am not sure if it is different for 189 applicants.

BTW I am 175 applicant lodged application in Oct 2011 but delayed process due to my baby.


----------



## akhash

raghalan said:


> Finallly, Golden email came to my Inbox
> 
> Got my grant today @ 9:27 AM IST.
> 
> My CO: Brisbane - - Team 33.
> 
> You can find my timeline in my Signature.
> 
> Thankyou all for your valuable and steady support during my Visa journey, and hats off to this forum. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Great job guys, and All d best to everyone.
> 
> Good Luck.


Congrats Raghu and all the best for your next step.


----------



## akhash

At last after 6/7 weeks a CO was allocated today to review my application.


----------



## Kart

Yiepeeeee.......:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Just now i received my golden mail.

All the time(1.5 years) and efforts that i have put in has finally paid off. 

This forum was really informative and helped us throughout the process.

Thanks to all.

It's time for job hunt. OZ , show me what you have got :boxing:


----------



## padmanab19

*Co Allotted*

Hi Guys 

Finally CO has been allotted for me today - Team 4 Adelaide . My Time lines are -

IELTS - 29 Jul 2012
Skilled Assessment - 15 Oct 2012
EOI Submitted - 2 Mar 2013
Invite - 4 Mar 2013
Visa Applied - 7 Mar 2013
PCC - 26 Mar 2013
CO Allotted - 19 April 2013
Granted - Waiting ......

Had a few clarification with regards to documents asked by my CO -

Insufficient Employment Evidence - Payslip, Bank Statement, Form 16 and Relieving letter should be good enough???

Form 80 - Required seperately for myself and my wife ???

Birth Certificate - Name mentioned on birth certificate is different for my wife (different from her maiden name), Should I submit that or say that its not available???

Thanks for the help.


----------



## anandlitesh

AUS2013 said:


> Hello Folks!!!!!
> 
> FInally the day has arrived when I can share with you the great happiness of
> 
> *VISA GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:clap2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::biggrin1::music::music:
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum who have been a great support throughout the journey.




Congrates dear..

Its a perfect day for the Grant...its a weekend and enjoy the day....

.


----------



## anandlitesh

Kart said:


> Yiepeeeee.......:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Just now i received my golden mail.
> 
> All the time(1.5 years) and efforts that i have put in has finally paid off.
> 
> This forum was really informative and helped us throughout the process.
> 
> Thanks to all.
> 
> It's time for job hunt. OZ , show me what you have got :boxing:




Congrates Broooooooooooooo..


really happy for you and on the other hand we are also in que with the Same CO.....


Enjoy and party harder & now you dont need to wait............


.


----------



## anandlitesh

Hey Ash, Jogiyogi...

the Good news is RL has started to Work finally and KART is alreday grant today...

We can also have a good news at any time.


----------



## shabanasafa

Kart said:


> Yiepeeeee.......:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Just now i received my golden mail.
> 
> All the time(1.5 years) and efforts that i have put in has finally paid off.
> 
> This forum was really informative and helped us throughout the process.
> 
> Thanks to all.
> 
> It's time for job hunt. OZ , show me what you have got :boxing:


Congrats and all the very best for your future


----------



## sach_1213

AUS2013 said:


> Hello Folks!!!!!
> 
> FInally the day has arrived when I can share with you the great happiness of
> 
> *VISA GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:clap2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::biggrin1::music::music:
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum who have been a great support throughout the journey.


Congrats.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sach_1213

Kart said:


> Yiepeeeee.......:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Just now i received my golden mail.
> 
> All the time(1.5 years) and efforts that i have put in has finally paid off.
> 
> This forum was really informative and helped us throughout the process.
> 
> Thanks to all.
> 
> It's time for job hunt. OZ , show me what you have got :boxing:




Congrats...cheers:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## vishsang

So... my "Organize your health exams" link disappeared yesterday. I waited to see if this was due to some maintenance, but it is still not visible as of now. So I take it that my reports have been uploaded? I completed my medicals on Apr 16. When I call the medical center, they are just too busy to answer my queries  

I should see a referred / finalised status in the next few days right?

In other news, I received my Canadian PCC in flat 2 weeks (including shipping). So if anyone needs Canadian PCC quickly... I highly recommend http://fingerscan.ca/

Now I am just waiting for my US PCC and CO allocation... and oh yea the grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## udda

Kart said:


> Yiepeeeee.......:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Just now i received my golden mail.
> 
> All the time(1.5 years) and efforts that i have put in has finally paid off.
> 
> This forum was really informative and helped us throughout the process.
> 
> Thanks to all.
> 
> It's time for job hunt. OZ , show me what you have got :boxing:


Congrats Kart, Finally you got it after long verification process. All the best with your job hunt.:clap2:


----------



## anandlitesh

udda said:


> Congrats Kart, Finally you got it after long verification process. All the best with your job hunt.:clap2:




Hi Udda,

Any updates on ur medical part..


----------



## vishsang

vishsang said:


> So... my "Organize your health exams" link disappeared yesterday. I waited to see if this was due to some maintenance, but it is still not visible as of now. So I take it that my reports have been uploaded? I completed my medicals on Apr 16. When I call the medical center, they are just too busy to answer my queries
> 
> I should see a referred / finalised status in the next few days right?
> 
> In other news, I received my Canadian PCC in flat 2 weeks (including shipping). So if anyone needs Canadian PCC quickly... I highly recommend Fingerprinting Service Toronto, Lowest Rate $39.00 l Police Clearance Toronto, Same Day Service
> 
> Now I am just waiting for my US PCC and CO allocation... and oh yea the grant :fingerscrossed:


An additional question which I forgot to ask...

My agent claims that she has uploaded Form 80 for both me and my spouse. But I do not see it in the document list under either of our names in eVisa. Should I be able to see it here?


----------



## jogiyogi

AUS2013 said:


> Hello Folks!!!!!
> 
> FInally the day has arrived when I can share with you the great happiness of
> 
> *VISA GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:clap2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::biggrin1::music::music:
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum who have been a great support throughout the journey.


Thats amazing news Aus. Many many congratulation on your grant. Wish u good luck mate.lane:


----------



## abhinavsingh108

Hey Guys,
Got CO assigned on the 13th April , my agent just told.
CO is from Adelaid don't know about the team ..... 
Seeps CO assignment was pretty quick for me .... 
I have worked for three different companys till now , all big MNC giants .
Will it take longer for the CO to do the verifications looking at three different companys for verification???? 
Done and submitted originals of my PCC to my agent yesterday , no heads up on meds from my agent yet.

Cheers!!


----------



## jogiyogi

Kart said:


> Yiepeeeee.......:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Just now i received my golden mail.
> 
> All the time(1.5 years) and efforts that i have put in has finally paid off.
> 
> This forum was really informative and helped us throughout the process.
> 
> Thanks to all.
> 
> It's time for job hunt. OZ , show me what you have got :boxing:


Great Kart. Its full party time. All the very best you dear. May god bless you and open more door of the bright future in Australia.

Your grant is giving courage to all who's CO is RL. We are hoping the same in next week, provides everything goes fine.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jogiyogi

anandlitesh said:


> Hey Ash, Jogiyogi...
> 
> the Good news is RL has started to Work finally and KART is alreday grant today...
> 
> We can also have a good news at any time.


Yes Anand, I believe she had read our post on Haridwar holiday trip and fata-fat came back to finalize Kart case. Lets wait for our good news in coming week.


----------



## jogiyogi

Kart said:


> Yiepeeeee.......:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Just now i received my golden mail.
> 
> All the time(1.5 years) and efforts that i have put in has finally paid off.
> 
> This forum was really informative and helped us throughout the process.
> 
> Thanks to all.
> 
> It's time for job hunt. OZ , show me what you have got :boxing:


Kart, any idea if they did any kind of verification prior to finalize your application.


----------



## ash19845

Kart said:


> Yiepeeeee.......:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Just now i received my golden mail.
> 
> All the time(1.5 years) and efforts that i have put in has finally paid off.
> 
> This forum was really informative and helped us throughout the process.
> 
> Thanks to all.
> 
> It's time for job hunt. OZ , show me what you have got :boxing:


Congrats Kart


----------



## ash19845

anandlitesh said:


> Hey Ash, Jogiyogi...
> 
> the Good news is RL has started to Work finally and KART is alreday grant today...
> 
> We can also have a good news at any time.


Hi Guys, Finally some hope and lets c see how the next week goes. I got a reply from CO today saying that i do not need any PCC for the country with less than 1 year stay.. Some relief there . Lets c how it goes......


----------



## anandlitesh

jogiyogi said:


> Yes Anand, I believe she had read our post on Haridwar holiday trip and fata-fat came back to finalize Kart case. Lets wait for our good news in coming week.



Hahhahahaha

nice comment again...

She must have washed her PAP in Ganga and just started the good work again.


.


----------



## anandlitesh

ash19845 said:


> Hi Guys, Finally some hope and lets c see how the next week goes. I got a reply from CO today saying that i do not need any PCC for the country with less than 1 year stay.. Some relief there . Lets c how it goes......



Atleast she had reply to your mail and dont know why the hell she is not replying the mail sent by my agent...

either he has not updated me about any communication...

any ways i will reach India by Sunday and gonna bang on his head( my agent)



.


----------



## akmirror

Hi Guys,

I am helping my friend into applying. Just Sent his EOI with 60 points today. Hoping to get the invite on 22nd April. And the journey will start hopefully


----------



## udda

anandlitesh said:


> Hi Udda,
> 
> Any updates on ur medical part..


Hi Anand, No update yet. I mail CO couple of days back and she replied me saying it is not yet finalized. Hope it will take another months (maximum) to finalize medicals.


----------



## praveen_1900

AUS2013 said:


> Hello Folks!!!!!
> 
> FInally the day has arrived when I can share with you the great happiness of
> 
> *VISA GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:clap2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::biggrin1::music::music:
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum who have been a great support throughout the journey.


Congarts AUS2013...

Im assuming is was a direct grant...??

Six week flat.. no bad... 

All the best for ur future..


----------



## jack369

Hey guys I just got my grant!!

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Here is my timeline:

*EOI Submitted* - 26/03/2013
*Invite/Lodged* - 01/04/2013
*Meds* - 03/04/2013
*CO Requested Documents* - 18/04/2013
*Lodged Extra Documents* - 19/04/2013
*Grant Letter *- 19/04/2013

Thanks to everyone on this forum for the great deal of information and insight!

Hope everyone else receives a speedy grant too! 

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## vishsang

jack369 said:


> Hey guys I just got my grant!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> *EOI Submitted* - 26/03/2013
> *Invite/Lodged* - 01/04/2013
> *Meds* - 03/04/2013
> *CO Requested Documents* - 18/04/2013
> *Lodged Extra Documents* - 19/04/2013
> *Grant Letter *- 19/04/2013
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for the great deal of information and insight!
> 
> Hope everyone else receives a speedy grant too!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


WOW! That was blazing fast! Congratulations! And I can't help feeling a bit jealous


----------



## jogiyogi

ash19845 said:


> Hi Guys, Finally some hope and lets c see how the next week goes. I got a reply from CO today saying that i do not need any PCC for the country with less than 1 year stay.. Some relief there . Lets c how it goes......


Regarding RL, my assumption (might be wrong as well) is that she has a large group of application and she is replying in a chronological order.

I think, we are in a que we should wait for our turn.


----------



## jogiyogi

jack369 said:


> Hey guys I just got my grant!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> *EOI Submitted* - 26/03/2013
> *Invite/Lodged* - 01/04/2013
> *Meds* - 03/04/2013
> *CO Requested Documents* - 18/04/2013
> *Lodged Extra Documents* - 19/04/2013
> *Grant Letter *- 19/04/2013
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for the great deal of information and insight!
> 
> Hope everyone else receives a speedy grant too!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


It seems this the fastest grant I have ever seen. Just 24 Days.


----------



## jogiyogi

ash19845 said:


> Hi Guys, Finally some hope and lets c see how the next week goes. I got a reply from CO today saying that i do not need any PCC for the country with less than 1 year stay.. Some relief there . Lets c how it goes......


My guts feelings is that next GRANT is yours Ash19845 from Team 2, RL.


----------



## anandlitesh

jogiyogi said:


> My guts feelings is that next GRANT is yours Ash19845 from Team 2, RL.


Hi
If she is working in any order than she must reply to my mails
Don't know in which order she is Woking or she is picking something randomly.

Need to call RL from as I have a Skype number

Will try to call her on Monday

Might be she is picking the clean cases priority


----------



## superm

vishsang said:


> An additional question which I forgot to ask...
> 
> My agent claims that she has uploaded Form 80 for both me and my spouse. But I do not see it in the document list under either of our names in eVisa. Should I be able to see it here?


Yes you should be...


----------



## vovon

Is form 80 compulsory? my CO never asked, I never submitted, I cannot even see any link on evisa for it.


----------



## vishsang

vovon said:


> Is form 80 compulsory? my CO never asked, I never submitted, I cannot even see any link on evisa for it.


I don't believe its compulsory. I'm uploading it only because a lot of COs seem to be asking for it. It might save time !


----------



## udda

vovon said:


> Is form 80 compulsory? my CO never asked, I never submitted, I cannot even see any link on evisa for it.


No its not compulsory. Some CO's ask and some do not.


----------



## vishsang

In any case it might be a good idea to keep the completed Form 80 ready. It's a large form with lots of details required. 

For example, in my case I have a lot of travel history. So I needed to go through 2 passports worth of entry-exit stamps and list them in chronological order to answer just one question. I did not want to waste precious time after CO allocation in order to do this...


----------



## vovon

vishsang said:


> I don't believe its compulsory. I'm uploading it only because a lot of COs seem to be asking for it. It might save time !


Can u see any link in your e visa portal for it? I cannot


----------



## superm

vishsang said:


> I don't believe its compulsory. I'm uploading it only because a lot of COs seem to be asking for it. It might save time !


Right!


----------



## vishsang

vovon said:


> Can u see any link in your e visa portal for it? I cannot


1) Apparently you're supposed to see a link titled "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"... 
I don't see it in my eVisa page.

2) If you click on Attach Documents and select evidence type of "Character, evidence of", you will see a document type of "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment". 

Can someone offer your opinion on which method is recommended? or does it not matter?


----------



## vovon

vishsang said:


> 1) Apparently you're supposed to see a link titled "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"...
> I don't see it in my eVisa page.
> 
> 2) If you click on Attach Documents and select evidence type of "Character, evidence of", you will see a document type of "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment".
> 
> Can someone offer your opinion on which method is recommended? or does it not matter?


thanks for the info. I noticed that in my evisa portal now.


----------



## monty83

I have lodged my visa application under VISA 489 (regional provisional) on 17/04/13. Two quck questions:
Do we get the acknowledge email that the application is submitted. as i have only got the confirmation for my transaction fees (credit card) for aud 3060.
secondaly - how much approximate time it can take to get the magical email (if evrything goes ok)


----------



## Sia

Hey guys,

Is there someone with any experience of officers from team 7?


----------



## rupinder.jit

akhash said:


> At last after 6/7 weeks a CO was allocated today to review my application.


Did your co requested any document?


----------



## vinnie88

guys, something strange happened today, i loged into my evisa and my meds status is refereed. My meds were uploaded late Dec, isnt it a bit too late for meds to be still not finalized? 

My CO still hasnt responded to my email regarding my application status...

The status of Health, Evidence of remained as " recommended" since yesterday.


----------



## Kart

jogiyogi said:


> Kart, any idea if they did any kind of verification prior to finalize your application.


No idea as my referees didn't received any calls from DIAC.


----------



## supperm

*Meds*

I applied for 189 visa. The CO asked for the medicals.

I got my medicals done on the 3rd April. The doctor sent the medicals by courier to Adelaide and it was delivered at the DIAC office on the 8th April. Till now there is no update from CO.

Any idea on timelines as when the CO will revert.


----------



## vinnie88

supperm said:


> I applied for 189 visa. The CO asked for the medicals.
> 
> I got my medicals done on the 3rd April. The doctor sent the medicals by courier to Adelaide and it was delivered at the DIAC office on the 8th April. Till now there is no update from CO.
> 
> Any idea on timelines as when the CO will revert.


its too early to get updates, medis take a few weeks to be cleared if they are not referred


----------



## AnneChristina

supperm said:


> I applied for 189 visa. The CO asked for the medicals.
> 
> I got my medicals done on the 3rd April. The doctor sent the medicals by courier to Adelaide and it was delivered at the DIAC office on the 8th April. Till now there is no update from CO.
> 
> Any idea on timelines as when the CO will revert.


If I were you I would just give DIAC a call to confirm whether the result has been received. If you are lucky you will get an update on the exact status.

Tel: 0061 1300 364 613


----------



## jogiyogi

Kart said:


> No idea as my referees didn't received any calls from DIAC.


It is a matter of relief for me since I have two referees in my application. However. I have other evidence for those employer as well.


----------



## ash19845

jogiyogi said:


> My guts feelings is that next GRANT is yours Ash19845 from Team 2, RL.


Hope ur prediction comes true mate!!!! Lets keep each other posted on updates..
All the best for next week and have a gr8 weekend!!!!!


----------



## ash19845

anandlitesh said:


> Hi
> If she is working in any order than she must reply to my mails
> Don't know in which order she is Woking or she is picking something randomly.
> 
> Need to call RL from as I have a Skype number
> 
> Will try to call her on Monday
> 
> Might be she is picking the clean cases priority


Hi anandlitesh,
Please keep us posted on the updates....


----------



## anjanasathyan

*Regd PCCC*



Sia said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is there someone with any experience of officers from team 7?


Hi,

I wanted to know from where do you apply for PCC in India?Is it through Passport seva kendra?


----------



## Anjalisham

Yes Passport seva kendra


----------



## Prashanthik

Hi,

Applied for 189 visa(261313) yesterday. Can someone answer the below questions please?

1.What is the current processing time for getting a VISA after lodging EOI.
2.How are the applications prioritized? Is it based on the points secured or on first come first serve basis?
3.What is the procedure after the application is picked up in EOI?


----------



## Potturi

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Applied for 189 visa(261313) yesterday. Can someone answer the below questions please?
> 
> 1.What is the current processing time for getting a VISA after lodging EOI.
> 2.How are the applications prioritized? Is it based on the points secured or on first come first serve basis?
> 3.What is the procedure after the application is picked up in EOI?


Unfortunately, no body knows a definite/confirmed answer for any of your questions. All we know is the current time for CO allocation is 10 weeks but as far as I know a CO is being allocated much sooner than the preset 10 weeks.

ACS (Software Engineer) Applied/Results : 30th Oct'12/4th Dec | IELTS (L8;R8;W8;S7) - 25th Jan'13(post reval score) | EOI App - 30th Jan'13 (65 points) | UK PCC - 14th Dec'12 | Invite - 4th Feb'13 | Application Lodged - 7th Feb'13 | Indian PCC - 26th Mar'13 | Medicals - 11th Feb'13 | CO Assigned & Docs Requested - 2nd April'13 | CO Details - T4 JH | Grant - 12th April'13 | Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## akhash

rupinder.jit said:


> Did your co requested any document?


Yes, for form 80, pcc and medical.


----------



## mirza_755

vinnie88 said:


> guys, something strange happened today, i loged into my evisa and my meds status is refereed. My meds were uploaded late Dec, isnt it a bit too late for meds to be still not finalized?
> 
> My CO still hasnt responded to my email regarding my application status...
> 
> The status of Health, Evidence of remained as " recommended" since yesterday.


In my case, still it is showing required but my CO told me it is referred that I have submitted on 5th march. I forgot, to told him the exact date but it was history on 11th March 2013. However, I don't know what they are doing their job properly or not ???


----------



## superm

supperm said:


> I applied for 189 visa. The CO asked for the medicals.
> 
> I got my medicals done on the 3rd April. The doctor sent the medicals by courier to Adelaide and it was delivered at the DIAC office on the 8th April. Till now there is no update from CO.
> 
> Any idea on timelines as when the CO will revert.


You can ask that from your CO politely - since he asked for meds - you can ask if he has received the same and has been finalized? Once you have your CO assigned, its him you should be contacting for communication!
Best of luck!


----------



## falss

Have got positive state sponsership for Victoria yesterday ..:clap2: and I want to know how much time does it take to get a 190 visa grant after you got your Invitation in SkillSelect and PCC and medicals are not done.


----------



## mamunmaziz

mirza_755 said:


> In my case, still it is showing required but my CO told me it is referred that I have submitted on 5th march. I forgot, to told him the exact date but it was history on 11th March 2013. However, I don't know what they are doing their job properly or not ???


why do thye usually referred medical? Any idea,


----------



## superm

mamunmaziz said:


> why do thye usually referred medical? Any idea,


Its thought that there's a first team who review your medical, which decides if it can be finalized straight away or not - they seem to have limited medical knowledge. Hence, if a case is such that they can not understand or confirm if they can finalize or not - they refer that to more experienced/specific team at MOC - which is referring!


----------



## superm

falss said:


> Have got positive state sponsership for Victoria yesterday ..:clap2: and I want to know how much time does it take to get a 190 visa grant after you got your Invitation in SkillSelect and PCC and medicals are not done.


Time its takes depends on case to case.
First of all - time does NOT start from invite - it starts from time you lodge your visa!
First wait is till CO - which is around 4 weeks for 190.
IF you have all docs + pcc + meds done (and not referred) then it might take couple of days only for CO to finalize your application. But it really depends on case to case..
It really helps to speed up the process if you provide all the documents prior to CO assignment including pcc and meds!


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha

visa application lodged: 21 march
Visa category: 190 with ACT
CO assigned: 11 April/BRISBANE team 34

Requested Pcc and medicals on same day. Applied for everything already. Hope to submit all requested documents by 3rd may which is when I will be receiving my Singapore Pcc/Coc.

Hope everything goes well.

Good luck everyone!!!

Regards,
Satya


----------



## mandanapu

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> visa application lodged: 21 march
> Visa category: 190 with ACT
> CO assigned: 11 April/BRISBANE team 34
> 
> Requested Pcc and medicals on same day. Applied for everything already. Hope to submit all requested documents by 3rd may which is when I will be receiving my Singapore Pcc/Coc.
> 
> Hope everything goes well.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Satya


Hi Satya,
What is CO Initials?

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## mamunmaziz

superm said:


> Its thought that there's a first team who review your medical, which decides if it can be finalized straight away or not - they seem to have limited medical knowledge. Hence, if a case is such that they can not understand or confirm if they can finalize or not - they refer that to more experienced/specific team at MOC - which is referring!


But I thought Referred means medical has to do again.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

Hi Guys...whats the Normal time according to statistics...of assinging the CO...and please tell me about Security check..whats it?


----------



## JoannaAch

Hi,
Can anyone tell me if I should submit original documents, in addition to translations? I found an information like this in Booklet 6.


----------



## varuni

*Bangalore - PCC*

May be not the right thread to post this query. However, this is the most active and participated thread and hence bear with me.

My last document to be uploaded is India-PCC is still pending for last 40 days. I have pushed my local police station, (which is one of the busiest unfortunately) to clear my report. The cop said that it will now go to Commissioner's office.

Now, how long does it take once it is cleared in local police station. Anyone with experience in Bangalore PCC? When will I get SMS to collect PCC from PSK?

Thanks in advance,
Varuni


----------



## jogiyogi

varuni said:


> May be not the right thread to post this query. However, this is the most active and participated thread and hence bear with me.
> 
> My last document to be uploaded is India-PCC is still pending for last 40 days. I have pushed my local police station, (which is one of the busiest unfortunately) to clear my report. The cop said that it will now go to Commissioner's office.
> 
> Now, how long does it take once it is cleared in local police station. Anyone with experience in Bangalore PCC? When will I get SMS to collect PCC from PSK?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Varuni


Hi Varuni,

In Delhi, my fiance got PCC within 2 hours. I don't know about Banglore. However it should not take more than 1 week in my opinion.


----------



## mandanapu

varuni said:


> May be not the right thread to post this query. However, this is the most active and participated thread and hence bear with me.
> 
> My last document to be uploaded is India-PCC is still pending for last 40 days. I have pushed my local police station, (which is one of the busiest unfortunately) to clear my report. The cop said that it will now go to Commissioner's office.
> 
> Now, how long does it take once it is cleared in local police station. Anyone with experience in Bangalore PCC? When will I get SMS to collect PCC from PSK?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Varuni


If they send reports to commissioners office, the same day or very next day u'l get text from Psk. In my case I went to police station and asked cop about the status of my application. He checked the records and said today only v sent docs to commissioners office, and the same day I got a text from Psk at 11pm stating that my pcc is ready for collection.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## varuni

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Varuni,
> 
> In Delhi, my fiance got PCC within 2 hours. I don't know about Banglore. However it should not take more than 1 week in my opinion.



Thanks Jogiyogi! If PCC is already done while applying passport, the PSK records are updated and you receive it immediately. My wife got it in 2 hours.

In my case, I had to renew my passport due for expiry and I updated my address to Bangalore. So PCC has to be uploaded by police station before I can collect it. 

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## varuni

mandanapu said:


> If they send reports to commissioners office, the same day or very next day u'l get text from Psk. In my case I went to police station and asked cop about the status of my application. He checked the records and said today only v sent docs to commissioners office, and the same day I got a text from Psk at 11pm stating that my pcc is ready for collection.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting



Thanks Mandanapu! Thats some relief....!!!

I am still prepared for some wait period from CO (Commissioner's Office, in this case)...


----------



## mamunmaziz

slagozzz said:


> I have got CO but my medical is referred, so it will take about 4-6 months for me to get result. Have u got ur CO?....


I got CO.
What about ur grant.


----------



## sharpshooter

Hi Superm... Many Thanks for the reply... I did checked my eVisa portal and I cannot see the 'organize your medical test' link.. it is disappeared now. But the status of Health evidence is still in "Requested" state. Is it the responsibility of CO to check the ehealth portal and make the status as "Received" in eVisa application or is it something automatic that ehealth portal will update the status on my eVisa application portal...any idea/clue? or should I need to send mail to [email protected] to check the ehealth portal for my results and get the status reflected on my eVisa portal?

Please advice if anyone have any experience or ideas..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharpshooter

superm said:


> Only thing that you SHOULD see on eVisa portal is that 'organize your medical..' link should be removed now that meds are uploaded!
> If that is not removed, then call up hospital again and ask them to patch you through the person who's actually responsible for uploading or who oversees this process.
> It happened in my case also that my meds were facing some difficulty but they said its upoaded where they were not. Then I did what I wrote above and the other person mentioned they have send mail to DIAC to solve out tech issue with this.. and then after couple of follow ups - it was uploaded within a week!
> 
> But - I'd expect from eVisa site that there may be some tech issue when actually meds are uploaded but link still present - but I have not heard that issue though!



Hi Superm... Many Thanks for the reply... I did checked my eVisa portal and I cannot see the 'organize your medical test' link.. it is disappeared now. But the status of Health evidence is still in "Requested" state. Is it the responsibility of CO to check the ehealth portal and make the status as "Received" in eVisa application or is it something automatic that ehealth portal will update the status on my eVisa application portal...any idea/clue? or should I need to send mail to [email protected] to check the ehealth portal for my results and get the status reflected on my eVisa portal?

Please advice if anyone have any experience or ideas..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amandaleon

Thanks. this thread has a lot of great info


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha

mandanapu said:


> Hi Satya,
> What is CO Initials?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Same as yours.

Thanks!


----------



## madrag

my meds are still a mystery. the center says they uploaded. the evisa page not updated yet. my co doesn't reply. 

I shot a mail to health strategies today. lets see if they reply.


----------



## superm

sharpshooter said:


> Hi Superm... Many Thanks for the reply... I did checked my eVisa portal and I cannot see the 'organize your medical test' link.. it is disappeared now. But the status of Health evidence is still in "Requested" state. Is it the responsibility of CO to check the ehealth portal and make the status as "Received" in eVisa application or is it something automatic that ehealth portal will update the status on my eVisa application portal...any idea/clue? or should I need to send mail to [email protected] to check the ehealth portal for my results and get the status reflected on my eVisa portal?
> 
> Please advice if anyone have any experience or ideas..
> 
> Thanks in advance.


nope - dont bother about eVisa site status of meds - they might not change... ever!
If you have CO - you should ask him and not the health strategies mail id for med status.
If you dont have CO then mail [email protected] with following details of each applicant:

TRN
DOB
NAME
Passport#


Best of luck!


----------



## sharpshooter

superm said:


> nope - dont bother about eVisa site status of meds - they might not change... ever!
> If you have CO - you should ask him and not the health strategies mail id for med status.
> If you dont have CO then mail [email protected] with following details of each applicant:
> 
> TRN
> DOB
> NAME
> Passport#
> 
> 
> Best of luck!



Great... I do have CO who sent mail in the first week of april to provide Medicals and PCC. I have already uploaded the PCC and it shows "Received" in eVisa portal. I checked with my hospital and sent mail to CO within a couple of days saying that my medical results were already uploaded by the hospital. But at that time I was able to see the "Organise your medical test" link on eVisa portal. It seems to be disappeared within last 4 or 5 days (I believe). Now, I think I have done my part and have to wait :fingerscrossed:

What do you guys say?? should I send one more follow up mail to CO or Should I wait?? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Abrar

*Medical query*

Hi members,

Regarding Medical, I see 'Organize your medical test' link only below my name (Primary Applicant) on E-Visa Page. The same I do not see below the names of my spouse and kids.

How to organize their medical then?

Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## superm

Abrar said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Regarding Medical, I see 'Organize your medical test' link only below my name (Primary Applicant) on E-Visa Page. The same I do not see below the names of my spouse and kids.
> 
> How to organize their medical then?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


you can also mail to this address - [email protected] with following details of each applicant facing problem:

TRN
DOB
NAME
Passport#

And mention the problem you are having!
They should be able to resolve the issue!


----------



## Waitin2Exhale

amitarno24 said:


> Friends finally the day has come!!!lane: Leaving tonight for Perth for a new beginning.
> 
> Wishing all other friends All the Very Best for their Grants.:clap2:


have a safe journey nd all the best with everything


----------



## joluwarrior

have been off the circuit for sometime.....

I hope lots and lots of grants have been received by folks here in the last couple of weeks. Congratulations to all the recipients !!!

Good luck to all the awaiting applicants as well


----------



## citylan

hey guys, i was wondering did you submit form 80 or did CO ask for it?


----------



## citylan

hey guys, i was wondering did you submit form 80 or did CO ask for it?


----------



## joluwarrior

citylan said:


> hey guys, i was wondering did you submit form 80 or did CO ask for it?


All kinds of permutations gel here. Some provide it while submitting application, some wait for CO to ask it and some also have their grant letters in pocket, without having to provide Form 80.

But, if you have had multiple places of stay in the last 10 years especially multiple countries, it's likely that you would have to provide Form 80.


----------



## citylan

joluwarrior said:


> All kinds of permutations gel here. Some provide it while submitting application, some wait for CO to ask it and some also have their grant letters in pocket, without having to provide Form 80.
> 
> But, if you have had multiple places of stay in the last 10 years especially multiple countries, it's likely that you would have to provide Form 80.


Yea, I didnt need to provide it for Form 80 even though my CO asked for it, but i never gave him lol. still i got my grant without delay.
but now im apply for 190 visa, i think i would just upload it now since i submitted my applications yest only. i have the old one scanned so i just need to change the dates and sign it again and then re-scan it back with the original pdf file.


----------



## monty83

anjanasathyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to know from where do you apply for PCC in India?Is it through Passport seva kendra?


Yes local passport seva kendra...and to know the documents required check this link will help you...
Documents Required : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva


----------



## abdulazeem

Congrats to all who received their grants and C O 

Stick to this
Wait=pain=gain

This is the formula i followed


----------



## joluwarrior

abdulazeem said:


> Congrats to all who received their grants and C O
> 
> Stick to this
> Wait=pain=gain
> 
> This is the formula i followed


Congrats Abdul for your grant !!

So how is the T34 pipeline looking now ? Are all folks through ?


----------



## citylan

guys how much time does it take to get CO if u are applying for 190 visa and you are onshore? im guessing it should be much quicker than offshore people.


----------



## citylan

guys how much time does it take to get CO if u are applying for 190 visa and you are onshore? im guessing it should be much quicker than offshore people.


----------



## abdulazeem

joluwarrior said:


> Congrats Abdul for your grant !!
> 
> So how is the T34 pipeline looking now ? Are all folks through ?


I really feel for tenten his medicals are referred 
Didnt hear anything from rana_abhijeet


----------



## joluwarrior

abdulazeem said:


> I really feel for tenten his medicals are referred
> Didnt hear anything from rana_abhijeet


Ohh.....after having to wait, that's a dampener


----------



## joluwarrior

citylan said:


> guys how much time does it take to get CO if u are applying for 190 visa and you are onshore? im guessing it should be much quicker than offshore people.


190 has higher priority than 189, but nothing much to read between the lines on being onshore/offshore.


----------



## citylan

hey guys, was wondering does CO request PCC for India if my last PCC was issued in may 2012 and i applied on 20th april 2013. i havent visited india after my last PCC was done, what you suggest i should do in this regard?


----------



## abdulazeem

joluwarrior said:


> Ohh.....after having to wait, that's a dampener


When u going to have first trip


----------



## joluwarrior

abdulazeem said:


> When u going to have first trip


Will leave Kuwait this November. Will land in Australia next January.
What have you thought ?


----------



## abdulazeem

joluwarrior said:


> Will leave Kuwait this November. Will land in Australia next January.
> What have you thought ?


Me giving first entry by august


----------



## mandanapu

madrag said:


> my meds are still a mystery. the center says they uploaded. the evisa page not updated yet. my co doesn't reply.
> 
> I shot a mail to health strategies today. lets see if they reply.


I'm facing the same problem. Sent couple of mails to co. but still no response from her. Dunno wt to do?

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## prmadhav

varuni said:


> May be not the right thread to post this query. However, this is the most active and participated thread and hence bear with me.
> 
> My last document to be uploaded is India-PCC is still pending for last 40 days. I have pushed my local police station, (which is one of the busiest unfortunately) to clear my report. The cop said that it will now go to Commissioner's office.
> 
> Now, how long does it take once it is cleared in local police station. Anyone with experience in Bangalore PCC? When will I get SMS to collect PCC from PSK?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Varuni


Hi varuni , the total process would take around 30-45 days. I did my PCC in Blre ,Adugodi police station . I have to wait for 42 days exactly.


----------



## prmadhav

Hi All, 

Its gonna be 3 months.. and still now NO mail form CO. I tried calling the DIAC number but most of the time its busy . And it got connected once , the person der said she will connect to some one .... but even after waiting for 30 mins no one answered it. 


I am waiting to upload MEDS after my wife delivery (due date on 1st week of may ) . Also have to upload FORM 1022 and stuff after that.I have to wait and upload these pending docs and I will be doin it by the end of May. 


Am clueless here. 

Should I try calling DIAC and inform about my situation ? Or Should i Wait for my CO mail?? 

Will DIAC reject any applicants for not submitting docs in stipulated time ??


----------



## mamunmaziz

citylan said:


> guys how much time does it take to get CO if u are applying for 190 visa and you are onshore? im guessing it should be much quicker than offshore people.


 i dont thnk so. No rule actully like that. It varies man to man.


----------



## tenten

SkillSelect reports that just over 15000 invitations for 189 have been issued from July 2012 to date. I have estimated ( in earlier thread) that over 21000 invitations are required to meet the planning levels of 45550 visas for this year. With 5 rounds remaining and number of invitations falling lower than 850 per round, I do not see this year's target being met.

Well, one assumption may not hold. I assumed that the applications that were being processed by DIAC on June 30th 2012 will be the same as on June 30th 2013. If last year's overflow of 175s is significantly higher than what will be in DIACs pipeline at the end of this program year then the target may be met.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

citylan said:


> hey guys, was wondering does CO request PCC for India if my last PCC was issued in may 2012 and i applied on 20th april 2013. i havent visited india after my last PCC was done, what you suggest i should do in this regard?


Just upload the one that you have now. If the CO doesnt accept then they will ask you to get a new one.


----------



## akhash

citylan said:


> hey guys, i was wondering did you submit form 80 or did CO ask for it?


I didnt submit it. CO asked for it and so now I am preparing the same.


----------



## vinnie88

tenten said:


> SkillSelect reports that just over 15000 invitations for 189 have been issued from July 2012 to date. I have estimated ( in earlier thread) that over 21000 invitations are required to meet the planning levels of 45550 visas for this year. With 5 rounds remaining and number of invitations falling lower than 850 per round, I do not see this year's target being met.
> 
> Well, one assumption may not hold. I assumed that the applications that were being processed by DIAC on June 30th 2012 will be the same as on June 30th 2013. If last year's overflow of 175s is significantly higher than what will be in DIACs pipeline at the end of this program year then the target may be met.


Hi Tenten, does this mean most 189 applications are gonna be delayed much further than we expected? I don't quite understand the idea here. 

Best, 
Vinnie


----------



## vinnie88

joluwarrior said:


> Congrats Abdul for your grant !!
> 
> So how is the T34 pipeline looking now ? Are all folks through ?


I still havevnt heard anything. Emailed CO last week for to see whats going on and still no reply...


----------



## AlmostinOz

Hallo everyone! I'm new to this forum. We also applied for a 190 visa, my timeline looks like this:
9 Feb 2013: lodged 190 visa
11 Feb 2013: Applied for PCC's
27 Feb 2013: Assigned a CO, Went for medicals
28 Feb 2013: PCC's ready
2 March 2013: Uploaded all requested documents to CO (PCC's, form 80, more evidence of work experience - bank statements and tax certificates)
8 March 2013: CO emailed to say he is waiting for our medical results to be finalized.

Haven't heard anything from him since then! So frustrated.

He is in team 33.


----------



## tenten

vinnie88 said:


> Hi Tenten, does this mean most 189 applications are gonna be delayed much further than we expected? I don't quite understand the idea here.
> 
> Best,
> Vinnie


No. 

Australian Gvt has 190 000 visas available for 2012-2013.Of these 45550 are set aside for Skilled Independant visas. Its is DIAC that may not meet its target of issuing 45550 visas, primarily because there is less demand than anticipated. Only 15300 invitations have been issued so far - and that translates to about 32000 visas (including dependants). With only 5 more invitation rounds to go - the target seems a bit out of reach for DIAC.

The impact on applicants may be positive, with less applications to handle as we approach July, processing times may shorten - and priority 5 applicants can have a chance of CO allocation.


----------



## tenten

prmadhav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its gonna be 3 months.. and still now NO mail form CO. I tried calling the DIAC number but most of the time its busy . And it got connected once , the person der said she will connect to some one .... but even after waiting for 30 mins no one answered it.
> 
> 
> I am waiting to upload MEDS after my wife delivery (due date on 1st week of may ) . Also have to upload FORM 1022 and stuff after that.I have to wait and upload these pending docs and I will be doin it by the end of May.
> 
> 
> Am clueless here.
> 
> Should I try calling DIAC and inform about my situation ? Or Should i Wait for my CO mail??
> 
> Will DIAC reject any applicants for not submitting docs in stipulated time ??


Your best bet is in getting in touch with DIAC. You must have CO allocated. Try first thing in the morning (8am Adelaide Time)

But tell me this thing about uploading MEDS. It is not you who uploads the meds, right? It is the clinic. All you do is attend the assessment. I presume you are done with your meds, its just your wife's and newborn who will need to have meds after delivery.

How about your police clearance?


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

tenten said:


> No.
> 
> Australian Gvt has 190 000 visas available for 2012-2013.Of these 45550 are set aside for Skilled Independant visas. Its is DIAC that may not meet its target of issuing 45550 visas, primarily because there is less demand than anticipated. Only 15300 invitations have been issued so far - and that translates to about 32000 visas (including dependants). With only 5 more invitation rounds to go - the target seems a bit out of reach for DIAC.
> 
> The impact on applicants may be positive, with less applications to handle as we approach July, processing times may shorten - and priority 5 applicants can have a chance of CO allocation.


kindly guide me how to check all this information...do we have any portal to check how many visa(s) are granted of any clause?


----------



## abir50

May be i am not going to apply before july , 2013. Does that mean my chances are low now?


----------



## joluwarrior

tenten said:


> No.
> 
> Australian Gvt has 190 000 visas available for 2012-2013.Of these 45550 are set aside for Skilled Independant visas. Its is DIAC that may not meet its target of issuing 45550 visas, primarily because there is less demand than anticipated. Only 15300 invitations have been issued so far - and that translates to about 32000 visas (including dependants). With only 5 more invitation rounds to go - the target seems a bit out of reach for DIAC.
> 
> The impact on applicants may be positive, with less applications to handle as we approach July, processing times may shorten - and priority 5 applicants can have a chance of CO allocation.


Interesting data bro....low demand makes me


----------



## abir50

Any one can help me?


----------



## tenten

Haseeb.hasan said:


> kindly guide me how to check all this information...do we have any portal to check how many visa(s) are granted of any clause?


Migration program statistics have historical statistics and planned stats for this yr.

SkillSelect reports the number of invitation to date. I have no knowledge of a source of actual visas issued so far this yr.


----------



## AlmostinOz

Hi everyone. We also have a CO from team 33, His initials is BG. Our timeline looks like this:
9 Feb 2013: Lodged 190 visa application
11 Feb 2013: Applied for PCC's (Collected 28 Feb 2013)
21 Feb 2013: CO assigned from team 33, Went for medicals
27 Feb 2013: Medicals successfully uploaded
2 March 2013: Sent CO all remaining requested documents
8 March 2013: Co sent an email to say he is still waiting for medical results to be finalized.

Haven't heard anything since then from him :-(


----------



## mamunmaziz

abir50 said:


> May be i am not going to apply before july , 2013. Does that mean my chances are low now?


from july new occupational ceiling will be disclosed. Then u could know the actual scenerio of chance.
I suggest if ur assessment completed u better start ur EOI


----------



## superm

AlmostinOz said:


> Hallo everyone! I'm new to this forum. We also applied for a 190 visa, my timeline looks like this:
> 9 Feb 2013: lodged 190 visa
> 11 Feb 2013: Applied for PCC's
> 27 Feb 2013: Assigned a CO, Went for medicals
> 28 Feb 2013: PCC's ready
> 2 March 2013: Uploaded all requested documents to CO (PCC's, form 80, more evidence of work experience - bank statements and tax certificates)
> 8 March 2013: CO emailed to say he is waiting for our medical results to be finalized.
> 
> Haven't heard anything from him since then! So frustrated.
> 
> He is in team 33.


did your meds link disappeared from eVisa ?
Did you drop mail to CO asking if meds were finalized?


----------



## abir50

mamunmaziz said:


> from july new occupational ceiling will be disclosed. Then u could know the actual scenerio of chance.
> I suggest if ur assessment completed u better start ur EOI



Not possible I am way behind actually I just finished 3 years job experience. So have to wait and see just preparing to apply for EA


----------



## anandlitesh

Hi 

I have received the mail from the CO on 18th of April and she has mentioned that i need to wait for another 6 Weeks time as the application is going through Routine checking...

Is this mean that i have to wait for another 6 week or i can get some response bit earlier also.

as CO allocated on 21st March and she has not informed anything about medicals, is this mean everything is normal in the medicals.

Please respond senior expats........


.


----------



## haryk

AUS2013 said:


> Hello Folks!!!!!
> 
> FInally the day has arrived when I can share with you the great happiness of
> 
> *VISA GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *:clap2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::biggrin1::music::music:
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum who have been a great support throughout the journey.


Hey very quick... Congratulations  Have you applied single or included family also ? Because I have applied on the same date as U.. waiting for CO allocation


----------



## AlmostinOz

superm said:


> did your meds link disappeared from eVisa ?
> Did you drop mail to CO asking if meds were finalized?


Hi! yes the meds link disappeared in February. I emailed CO on the 8th of April to hear about meds and he hasn't returned my email. 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## soeid

AlmostinOz said:


> Hi! yes the meds link disappeared in February. I emailed CO on the 8th of April to hear about meds and he hasn't returned my email.
> 
> Thanks for the reply


Could it be that your medical results were referred to MOC?


----------



## soeid

AlmostinOz said:


> Hi everyone. We also have a CO from team 33, His initials is BG. Our timeline looks like this:
> 9 Feb 2013: Lodged 190 visa application
> 11 Feb 2013: Applied for PCC's (Collected 28 Feb 2013)
> 21 Feb 2013: CO assigned from team 33, Went for medicals
> 27 Feb 2013: Medicals successfully uploaded
> 2 March 2013: Sent CO all remaining requested documents
> 8 March 2013: Co sent an email to say he is still waiting for medical results to be finalized.
> 
> Haven't heard anything since then from him :-(


Who is your CO?
Ask him probably your medical results was referred to MOC.
My CO is DC


----------



## AlmostinOz

Goran said:


> Could it be that your medical results were referred to MOC?


How would I be able to find out? Is the CO suppose to let me know or does the MOC contact you? Our doctor at the medical centre everything was fine and there was nothing to worry about. I contacted the medical centre again to make sure all was uploaded and fine and they confirmed the medicals has successfully been uploaded.


----------



## superm

anandlitesh said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the mail from the CO on 18th of April and she has mentioned that i need to wait for another 6 Weeks time as the application is going through Routine checking...
> 
> Is this mean that i have to wait for another 6 week or i can get some response bit earlier also.
> 
> as CO allocated on 21st March and she has not informed anything about medicals, is this mean everything is normal in the medicals.
> 
> Please respond senior expats........
> 
> 
> .


seems like external checks.. you can mail co asking for the same..
Best of luck!


----------



## soeid

AlmostinOz said:


> How would I be able to find out? Is the CO suppose to let me know or does the MOC contact you? Our doctor at the medical centre everything was fine and there was nothing to worry about. I contacted the medical centre again to make sure all was uploaded and fine and they confirmed the medicals has successfully been uploaded.


It could be your case was mishandled by your CO.
Not sure though so you really need to contact him.

Who is your CO from Team 33?


----------



## AlmostinOz

Goran said:


> It could be your case was mishandled by your CO.
> Not sure though so you really need to contact him.
> 
> Who is your CO from Team 33?


Sorry what do you mean by mishandled? His initials are BG.


----------



## jogiyogi

anandlitesh said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the mail from the CO on 18th of April and she has mentioned that i need to wait for another 6 Weeks time as the application is going through Routine checking...
> 
> Is this mean that i have to wait for another 6 week or i can get some response bit earlier also.
> 
> as CO allocated on 21st March and she has not informed anything about medicals, is this mean everything is normal in the medicals.
> 
> Please respond senior expats........
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the update Ananad, I got same reply from my CO on 12th April.


----------



## danpid

jogiyogi said:


> Thanks for the update Ananad, I got same reply from my CO on 12th April.


6 weeks of routine checks doesnt mean external checks.

if youre under external checks, CO will always directly clarity that as "security check" or will mention that you gotta wait for at least 6 months.


----------



## jogiyogi

danpid said:


> 6 weeks of routine checks doesnt mean external checks.
> 
> if youre under external checks, CO will always directly clarity that as "security check" or will mention that you gotta wait for at least 6 months.


Hi Danpid, we would appreciate if you or anyone can explain it in more details if possible.

I am assuming that they might be verifying employers or referees for employment authenticity.


----------



## danpid

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Danpid, we would appreciate if you or anyone can explain it in more details if possible.
> 
> I am assuming that they might be verifying employers or referees for employment authenticity.


it takes COs around 6-8 weeks to verify your documents ( specially your PCC ) and your employment history. If your CO mentioned the 6-week timeline in his/her email, then you got nothing to worry about and you wont be under external checks.

CO's have no reason to send you through external checks and not tell you about it when asked. They always tell applicants who go through SC so they dont get bothered once a week on a status update. 

Some CO's have less cases to work on and some are more experienced and perhaps faster, thats why some people get faster grants and some dont. Some CO's have supervisors and need their constant advise regarding your application and some CO's are seniors and can quickly make decisions without waiting for a second person to double check the work for them.


----------



## superm

danpid said:


> it takes COs around 6-8 weeks to verify your documents ( specially your PCC ) and your employment history. If your CO mentioned the 6-week timeline in his/her email, then you got nothing to worry about and you wont be under external checks.
> 
> CO's have no reason to send you through external checks and not tell you about it when asked. They always tell applicants who go through SC so they dont get bothered once a week on a status update.
> 
> Some CO's have less cases to work on and some are more experienced and perhaps faster, thats why some people get faster grants and some dont. Some CO's have supervisors and need their constant advise regarding your application and some CO's are seniors and can quickly make decisions without waiting for a second person to double check the work for them.


6-8 weeks just to verify documents? really?
People have received grants within days after receiving docs. Some have received in hours also..
Applicants have received grants after 6-8 weeks of lodging visa which includes time of CO allotment.


----------



## anandlitesh

superm said:


> seems like external checks.. you can mail co asking for the same..
> Best of luck!


Can we ask her if she is going for the external checks in mail or we need 2 wait

Bcz she has mentioned that it's going through external checks only

.


----------



## AlmostinOz

Goran said:


> It could be your case was mishandled by your CO.
> Not sure though so you really need to contact him.
> 
> Who is your CO from Team 33?


If that is the case, what should I do?

Thanks!


----------



## udda

anandlitesh said:


> Can we ask her if she is going for the external checks in mail or we need 2 wait
> 
> Bcz she has mentioned that it's going through external checks only
> 
> .


Hi Anand,

Well, there was one applicant who's name is Kart, and CO (RL) has told him the same scenario(Routing Checking) and he got visa in 5 weeks time. So hopefully you'll get grant some where around that time. 

All the best.


----------



## soeid

AlmostinOz said:


> If that is the case, what should I do?
> 
> Thanks!


I mean it could be left behind a pile of queues. no one can tell except your case officer so you need to contact him.


----------



## AlmostinOz

Goran said:


> I mean it could be left behind a pile of queues. no one can tell except your case officer so you need to contact him.


Thank you!


----------



## tenten

superm said:


> 6-8 weeks just to verify documents? really?
> People have received grants within days after receiving docs. Some have received in hours also..
> Applicants have received grants after 6-8 weeks of lodging visa which includes time of CO allotment.


Yep thats true. they specify 6 weeks for verification of documents. Remember this exercise is not just looking at the document but asking their embassies around. the world to check / verify some or all of the documentation and 6 weeks is pretty reasonable. My former employer was contacted 24 days after CO allocation for employment verification. I do not know who else they contacted before of after that.

Anything less than 6 weeks is bonus and should not be taken as standard practice. If an applicant has less documents to verify, is onshore, has applied for some Aus visa before - I think all these should make the verification easier and shorter.


----------



## mandanapu

tenten said:


> Yep thats true. they specify 6 weeks for verification of documents. Remember this exercise is not just looking at the document but asking their embassies around. the world to check / verify some or all of the documentation and 6 weeks is pretty reasonable. My former employer was contacted 24 days after CO allocation for employment verification. I do not know who else they contacted before of after that.
> 
> Anything less than 6 weeks is bonus and should not be taken as standard practice. If an applicant has less documents to verify, is onshore, has applied for some Aus visa before - I think all these should make the verification easier and shorter.


Hi tenten,
I noticed that ur co is L. Is it true? If so how is she? Is she giving proper response to ur mails? I sent couple of mails to her abt my medicals but nt getting any response yet. So can I assume that she has received my medicals? Is this the reason she is nt giving any reply?

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## mandanapu

vinnie88 said:


> I still havevnt heard anything. Emailed CO last week for to see whats going on and still no reply...


Hi Vinnie,
I noticed that ur co is L. Is she giving proper response to ur mails? I sent couple of mails to her abt my medicals but nt getting any response yet. So can I assume that she has received my medicals? Is this the reason she is nt giving any reply?

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## tenten

mandanapu said:


> Hi tenten,
> I noticed that ur co is L. Is it true? If so how is she? Is she giving proper response to ur mails? I sent couple of mails to her abt my medicals but nt getting any response yet. So can I assume that she has received my medicals? Is this the reason she is nt giving any reply?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting



No my CO is not L. I have not published my COs initials on my signature, but yes s/he is from T34 and is very helpful.


----------



## mamunmaziz

Is there anyone having CO initial TS from team 2 Adelaide
?


----------



## anandlitesh

udda said:


> Hi Anand,
> 
> Well, there was one applicant who's name is Kart, and CO (RL) has told him the same scenario(Routing Checking) and he got visa in 5 weeks time. So hopefully you'll get grant some where around that time.
> 
> All the best.




The Exact Wording are as per:
"Please note that there is routine checking with the application that may take up to 6 weeks to complete"

My big worry is about the Medicals with this CO.. as i have requested for the medicals results and she has not replyed on that part.

So does this mean that my medicals are finalised and our Organise health link disappered after 3 days of Medical.

.


----------



## dsns

Hi,
I got invite subclass(189) today that is 22-Apr-2013.
Can somebody throw some light on list of docs required for lodging visa.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mamunmaziz

dsns said:


> Hi,
> I got invite subclass(189) today that is 22-Apr-2013.
> Can somebody throw some light on list of docs required for lodging visa.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Go to the link below.....and you will find the documents cheklist to upload
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## vinnie88

mandanapu said:


> Hi Vinnie,
> I noticed that ur co is L. Is she giving proper response to ur mails? I sent couple of mails to her abt my medicals but nt getting any response yet. So can I assume that she has received my medicals? Is this the reason she is nt giving any reply?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Hi, yes my CO is L and shes very polite but I guess she's very busy. The only email I got from her was 1 month after sending the requested documents which she said shes recieved my docs and my application is undergoing mandatory checking. 

I emailed her 8 days ago regarding my status update and she hasnt responded yet. That was the only time I ever emailed her.


----------



## danpid

My case officer was also L from Team 34. Yeah she was very helpful specially with Form 80 as I couldnt remember my address for previous places that I used to live and she accepted that. 

Try to fill in Form 80 very carefully as my application was significantly delayed due to a couple of parts in Form80 which she requested further explanation which caused a 2 week delay... Dont miss anything, even the simplest parts and if you don't know an answer, just write explain why you cant provide answers.


----------



## jogiyogi

anandlitesh said:


> The Exact Wording are as per:
> "Please note that there is routine checking with the application that may take up to 6 weeks to complete"
> 
> My big worry is about the Medicals with this CO.. as i have requested for the medicals results and she has not replyed on that part.
> 
> So does this mean that my medicals are finalised and our Organise health link disappered after 3 days of Medical.
> 
> .


She wrote same line to me as well. 

Also I would like to know if she has added "TRIM" word in your subject line while she replied you last (This is for my knowledge only).


----------



## madrag

I got a reply from my co about medicals. seems medicals will take some time for everyone.


> The online status will not change. Please note that the Medical Officers are currently assessing health assessments undertaken overseas in December therefore it may be some weeks before your results are processed.


----------



## ian.thomas

Hi All,

In the evisa page do we have to upload Travel Document ...

I mean I have already uploaded it as proof of Age

Thanks


----------



## rashed-rahman

mamunmaziz said:


> Is there anyone having CO initial TS from team 2 Adelaide
> ?


Me...


----------



## Prashanthik

Hi dsns,

Congrats!!!
Can you tell us when have you lodged EOI and what were your points?

Thanks.


----------



## mirza_755

mamunmaziz said:


> why do thye usually referred medical? Any idea,


I have no idea for this why mine is referred. But I know about 11 applicant in my office (Bangladesh) whose medical are referred. One of them is 190 and his timeline already exceed in last March (6 months agreement) but he is still awaiting for medical issue. Three are few 176 applicants passed about 12 months but no feedback for medical issue ...........


----------



## mirza_755

abir50 said:


> May be i am not going to apply before july , 2013. Does that mean my chances are low now?


What is your sign ?


----------



## mamunmaziz

rashed-rahman said:


> Me...


May I know ur time line.


----------



## dsns

Prashanthik said:


> Hi dsns,
> 
> Congrats!!!
> Can you tell us when have you lodged EOI and what were your points?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,
I lodged EOI on 6th April and got invite on 22nd April.

Thanks.


----------



## superm

ian.thomas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In the evisa page do we have to upload Travel Document ...
> 
> I mean I have already uploaded it as proof of Age
> 
> Thanks


Better upload it again under travel document.. document is same but purpose is different!
When in doubt - do extra


----------



## ian.thomas

superm said:


> Better upload it again under travel document.. document is same but purpose is different!
> When in doubt - do extra


I just checked and it had changed to received.

there are 4 other which now reads requested.

Cheers


----------



## golduniyamarket

hello mates...anyone knows what is current date of medicals clearance?


----------



## golduniyamarket

madrag said:


> I got a reply from my co about medicals. seems medicals will take some time for everyone.


Hello ...With whom you talk to? Did they give any date where clearance are now?


----------



## mamunmaziz

golduniyamarket said:


> hello mates...anyone knows what is current date of medicals clearance?


You done medical on 15.2
and got ref. on 26.2
and still awaiting...very frastrating.
I done med 24.3. I got no ref. yet, even no change for med status...whats going on actully?


----------



## golduniyamarket

mamunmaziz said:


> You done medical on 15.2
> and got ref. on 26.2
> and still awaiting...very frastrating.
> I done med 24.3. I got no ref. yet, even no change for med status...whats going on actully?


no idea friend..in my evisa application, I dont even see any medical status link for non of my family members..not sure what is going on...still keeping faith and fingers crossed..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## superm

mamunmaziz said:


> You done medical on 15.2
> and got ref. on 26.2
> and still awaiting...very frastrating.
> I done med 24.3. I got no ref. yet, even no change for med status...whats going on actully?


Med status on eVisa does not change usually if meds are not reffered!
You already have CO - you can mail him to ask the status of the same - do it politely though 
Best of luck!


----------



## vinnie88

mirza_755 said:


> I have no idea for this why mine is referred. But I know about 11 applicant in my office (Bangladesh) whose medical are referred. One of them is 190 and his timeline already exceed in last March (6 months agreement) but he is still awaiting for medical issue. Three are few 176 applicants passed about 12 months but no feedback for medical issue ...........


Hi Mirza, 

So there are still some Dec or early Jan medical assessments that havent been finalized yet?


----------



## roadies

Hi members

Today i have got an email from skillselect that my application has been validated. This came aftr nearly a month, what does it mean ? I have not heard anything likes this. Case officer didnot demand any documents. Meds and pcc were already submitted @ the time of lodgement. What shall i think of this mail 

Pls advice


----------



## rupinder.jit

roadies said:


> Hi members
> 
> Today i have got an email from skillselect that my application has been validated. This came aftr nearly a month, what does it mean ? I have not heard anything likes this. Case officer didnot demand any documents. Meds and pcc were already submitted @ the time of lodgement. What shall i think of this mail
> 
> Pls advice


what does the e-mail states, could you be more specific?


----------



## roadies

rupinder.jit said:


> what does the e-mail states, could you be more specific?


The content i wrote was told by my agent and exactly the same i mentioned as per my knowledge CO never email if they dont need any docs is this sign of grant or what ?


----------



## rupinder.jit

roadies said:


> The content i wrote was told by my agent and exactly the same i mentioned as per my knowledge CO never email if they dont need any docs is this sign of grant or what ?


hmm, I guess you might be getting grant soon, if your application is validated. you should ask your agent to check with your CO.


----------



## DSS

*Brisbane GSM Team 34*

Hi all

This thread is for all those CO belonging to brisbane team 34. Please input your feedback s and queries here. 

My timeline details are
Application lodged: 21st Feb 2013
CO allocated on 15th April 2013 from Brisbane T34 with initials DC. Requested for pcc and medical s only

From other thread I ve read that team 34 is really slow. I am not certain about this. Your opinions are welcomed. 

Regards

Dss


----------



## biancaneil

vinnie88 said:


> Hi Mirza,
> 
> So there are still some Dec or early Jan medical assessments that havent been finalized yet?


i did my medicals on 24th of jan, they still havent been finalized so fingers crossed, i read on other forum they are processing dec appl now


----------



## mamunmaziz

superm said:


> Med status on eVisa does not change usually if meds are not reffered!
> You already have CO - you can mail him to ask the status of the same - do it politely though
> Best of luck!


4days before I email to CO for uploading req. documents and also asked for medical.


----------



## rashed-rahman

mamunmaziz said:


> May I know ur time line.


Invited - 4th feb
Applied - 8th feb
Ack - 13th feb
C/O - 8th April (requested form 80, sent on the same day)

Emailed C/O asking if he got my file - 14th April

C/O replied on 16th April ".........I have now received the email sent on Monday 08/04/2013.

Processing of your application will continue and at this stage, there is no need to provide any further documentation. I will contact you via email as soon as further documentation is required."


I have already uploaded all my documents including PCC and medical with my application. I am an onshore applicant. 

Thats all...

- R


----------



## rp10026391

I hv been assessed positively by EA on 25 March and i have been invited on 22nd to apply for Visa. When i called EA they said that it will take 1-1.5 month to get delivered in india

As I have been invited, Can I apply visa now sending the assessment letter later. I got a scanned assessment letter from EA but on that they have typed "not be submitted to DIAC". 

Please advice.


----------



## sukhnav

biancaneil said:


> i did my medicals on 24th of jan, they still havent been finalized so fingers crossed, i read on other forum they are processing dec appl now


I did mine on 14 Jan and referred on 22 Jan. Not finalized till date... I read some people from Jan, Feb and even march referred got their grants.


----------



## biancaneil

biancaneil said:


> i did my medicals on 24th of jan, they still havent been finalized so fingers crossed, i read on other forum they are processing dec appl now


just checked my evisa. the link organise your healthexaminations reappeared agsin, asking for hep b and c tests. no email from co ever received.seems my co corresponds thru evisa?
hope they just want test because im a nurse at intensive care and not because something was wrong


----------



## sukhnav

biancaneil said:


> just checked my evisa. the link organise your healthexaminations reappeared agsin, asking for hep b and c tests. no email from co ever received.seems my co corresponds thru evisa?
> hope they just want test because im a nurse at intensive care and not because something was wrong


What is the initials of ur CO and from which team..


----------



## rupinder.jit

Hi All, Can anyone share me the timelines for processing the application by CO: VL.
Lodged:06/03/2013, CO:05/04/2013 asked for FORM 80. No response till yet, Should I mail my CO?


----------



## vinnie88

biancaneil said:


> i did my medicals on 24th of jan, they still havent been finalized so fingers crossed, i read on other forum they are processing dec appl now


Yeah i think things got delayed way too much for some dec and jan applicants because of the holidays. Im still waiting for my CO's response regarding my meds and overall application status.


----------



## soeid

rupinder.jit said:


> Hi All, Can anyone share me the timelines for processing the application by CO: VL.
> Lodged:06/03/2013, CO:05/04/2013 asked for FORM 80. No response till yet, Should I mail my CO?


I think it is really necessary to email your CO to inform them that you have uploaded the documents. Otherwise they will review again your case after the 28 day period.

correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## rupinder.jit

Goran said:


> I think it is really necessary to email your CO to inform them that you have uploaded the documents. Otherwise they will review again your case after the 28 day period.
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong


We need to submit our docs that are requested by CO in 28 days. I contacted once and she told me that, she will let me know if anything else is required.


----------



## rp10026391

rp10026391 said:


> I hv been assessed positively by EA on 25 March and i have been invited on 22nd April to apply for Visa. When i called EA they said that it will take 1-1.5 month to get delivered in india
> 
> As I have been invited, Can I apply visa now sending the assessment letter later. I got a scanned assessment letter from EA but on that they have typed "not be submitted to DIAC".
> 
> Please advice.


Could anyone please clarify above query?

I am looking to lodge visa today


----------



## smiling

I just received 189 invite today and have some questions to ask:

1. I don't see "document upload" section in the application. Will it appear after I submit it?
2. CO allocation date count will start from application lodge date (and payment made) or another point of time?
3. I didn't know I have to get my baby's passport ready (he's less than 2 years old), and it may take up to 3 weeks for that. Should I just leave my baby in non-migrating dependent and fill in the form "notice to changes in circumstances" later, so that I can lodge application now?
4. It seems to me that people from Vietnam tends to get their medicals referred. Should I do the medicals check before CO allocation, so that it shortens the wait?

Thank you very much for your insights.


----------



## vishsang

smiling said:


> I just received 189 invite today and have some questions to ask:
> 
> 1. I don't see "document upload" section in the application. Will it appear after I submit it?
> 2. CO allocation date count will start from application lodge date (and payment made) or another point of time?
> 3. I didn't know I have to get my baby's passport ready (he's less than 2 years old), and it may take up to 3 weeks for that. Should I just leave my baby in non-migrating dependent and fill in the form "notice to changes in circumstances" later, so that I can lodge application now?
> 4. It seems to me that people from Vietnam tends to get their medicals referred. Should I do the medicals check before CO allocation, so that it shortens the wait?
> 
> Thank you very much for your insights.


1) It appears after you submit
2) I believe it starts once you submit
4) It is recommended widely in this forum that you should submit all documents (meds & pcc included) before CO is allocated

Good luck!


----------



## vishsang

Hi folks,

We have submitted our Form 80 on the eVisa page. However there is one small issue which is bothering us. My husband was refused a Canadian tourist visa in 2011 because the Canadian High Commission was not convinced that he would return to India at the end of his visit. We have mentioned this under the "Have you ever been refused a visa.." question because we didn't want to lie. 

Would this have an effect on our file? I mean since 189 is PR we don't really have to convince the CO that we will be returning to India. Do we need to provide any additional clarification?

Thanks!


----------



## soeid

rupinder.jit said:


> We need to submit our docs that are requested by CO in 28 days. I contacted once and she told me that, she will let me know if anything else is required.


Ok, so just wait she is working on it.
It's really worry-some if CO is not responding.

It's been a week since I informed CO of the completed documents and I didn't receive any response ever since


----------



## smiling

Thank you a lot Vishsang, I just hoped that medical, if to be referred, would be referred immediately but it seemed like it will only be referred after CO allocation.

The wait is very long


----------



## rajesh.149

Hello,

CO Allocated - Team34, CO Initials BK

Anyone with same CO.


----------



## AtifALi27

vinnie88 said:


> Yeah i think things got delayed way too much for some dec and jan applicants because of the holidays. Im still waiting for my CO's response regarding my meds and overall application status.



Is there anyway to know if your meds have been referred other than asking ur case officer??


----------



## rupinder.jit

Goran said:


> Ok, so just wait she is working on it.
> It's really worry-some if CO is not responding.
> 
> It's been a week since I informed CO of the completed documents and I didn't receive any response ever since


Yes, thats the only option i have to wait first i waited 5 months for ss from nsw and now for grant


----------



## udda

smiling said:


> Thank you a lot Vishsang, I just hoped that medical, if to be referred, would be referred immediately but it seemed like it will only be referred after CO allocation.
> 
> The wait is very long


No its not like that. Normally medical get referred immediately after hospital upload the reports, but applicants only get to know about this is after CO allocation.


----------



## colombiana

ian.thomas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In the evisa page do we have to upload Travel Document ...
> 
> I mean I have already uploaded it as proof of Age
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
In relation to using passport as proof of age, this is the experience from a good friend from the US.
She uploaded her Passport as both proof of age and travel document. 
The CO replied requesting Birth Certificate as proof of age, so my friend argued she had uploaded her passport for that purpose.
The CO then replied her passport was not proof of age for the purpose of PR application, so she really needed to get her Birth Certificate.
I can't say this is a written rule, but if you are able to get your birth cert, better do so. It took my friend a good while to get hers from the US, which delayed her application.

Cheers!


----------



## hippie

All the while I thought my team is from Adelaide but I received a message from my agent with my CO's details in this team. Initials BH. She only required police checks (waited for this as I can't get SG PCC without CO's letter). I've waited for almost 12 weeks just for this initial contact!  Hope it goes smoothly from here. Will wait for another 3-4 weeks I guess.


----------



## 204055

Anyone with T34 C.O initials MW (lady)?


----------



## tenten

biancaneil said:


> just checked my evisa. the link organise your healthexaminations reappeared agsin, asking for hep b and c tests. no email from co ever received.seems my co corresponds thru evisa?
> hope they just want test because im a nurse at intensive care and not because something was wrong


I am a health worker too and I did ask my panel doctor about it during the assessment. he replied that it was not necessary. I fear I too may be asked for Hep B and C tests. My evisa is still recommended and has never change. The link dissappeared though, a few weeks after the medica exam.


----------



## rajesh.149

Hello,

I remember there was a huge list of people from T34, just trying to associate myself with all of them and also to let you all know my CO initials are BK, anyone with same CO.


----------



## mamunmaziz

rashed-rahman said:


> Invited - 4th feb
> Applied - 8th feb
> Ack - 13th feb
> C/O - 8th April (requested form 80, sent on the same day)
> 
> Emailed C/O asking if he got my file - 14th April
> 
> C/O replied on 16th April ".........I have now received the email sent on Monday 08/04/2013.
> 
> Processing of your application will continue and at this stage, there is no need to provide any further documentation. I will contact you via email as soon as further documentation is required."
> 
> 
> I have already uploaded all my documents including PCC and medical with my application. I am an onshore applicant.
> 
> Thats all...
> 
> - R


 thanks brother. But CO has not yet replied for me.


----------



## jogiyogi

smiling said:


> I just received 189 invite today and have some questions to ask:
> 
> 1. I don't see "document upload" section in the application. Will it appear after I submit it?
> 2. CO allocation date count will start from application lodge date (and payment made) or another point of time?
> 3. I didn't know I have to get my baby's passport ready (he's less than 2 years old), and it may take up to 3 weeks for that. Should I just leave my baby in non-migrating dependent and fill in the form "notice to changes in circumstances" later, so that I can lodge application now?
> 4. It seems to me that people from Vietnam tends to get their medicals referred. Should I do the medicals check before CO allocation, so that it shortens the wait?
> 
> Thank you very much for your insights.


Hi Smiling, congratulations on your invitation. here are my suggestion
1. Once submitted and fees paid, you can upload the documents.
2. The date start from the day of application lodgement date. 
3. Add your baby in the application and simultaneously apply for the babt passport since CO allocation time is 10 weeks. Probably you may get before that.
4. Keep you medical ready before CO allocation.

However, expert's advise are welcome here.


----------



## ian.thomas

colombiana said:


> Hi,
> In relation to using passport as proof of age, this is the experience from a good friend from the US.
> She uploaded her Passport as both proof of age and travel document.
> The CO replied requesting Birth Certificate as proof of age, so my friend argued she had uploaded her passport for that purpose.
> The CO then replied her passport was not proof of age for the purpose of PR application, so she really needed to get her Birth Certificate.
> I can't say this is a written rule, but if you are able to get your birth cert, better do so. It took my friend a good while to get hers from the US, which delayed her application.
> 
> Cheers!


thanks a lot


----------



## ian.thomas

Anyone with CO from T4-- KS


----------



## biancaneil

sukhnav said:


> What is the initials of ur CO and from which team..


have no idea, havent heared from co yet


----------



## biancaneil

tenten said:


> I am a health worker too and I did ask my panel doctor about it during the assessment. he replied that it was not necessary. I fear I too may be asked for Hep B and C tests. My evisa is still recommended and has never change. The link dissappeared though, a few weeks after the medica exam.


@tenten im afraid thats th reason you were referred!our timelines are similar.Maybe be proacive and get those testsdone, get them uploaded to ehealth.that migt shorten the wait!


----------



## applyoz

colombiana said:


> Hi,
> In relation to using passport as proof of age, this is the experience from a good friend from the US.
> She uploaded her Passport as both proof of age and travel document.
> The CO replied requesting Birth Certificate as proof of age, so my friend argued she had uploaded her passport for that purpose.
> The CO then replied her passport was not proof of age for the purpose of PR application, so she really needed to get her Birth Certificate.
> I can't say this is a written rule, but if you are able to get your birth cert, better do so. It took my friend a good while to get hers from the US, which delayed her application.
> 
> Cheers!


Strange. Why is there no uniformity?


----------



## applyoz

vishsang said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> We have submitted our Form 80 on the eVisa page. However there is one small issue which is bothering us. My husband was refused a Canadian tourist visa in 2011 because the Canadian High Commission was not convinced that he would return to India at the end of his visit. We have mentioned this under the "Have you ever been refused a visa.." question because we didn't want to lie.
> 
> Would this have an effect on our file? I mean since 189 is PR we don't really have to convince the CO that we will be returning to India. Do we need to provide any additional clarification?
> 
> Thanks!


It is good that you did mention in form 80. 

Did you mention the reason? I think CO might have to look at the reason and ask for additional clarification if needed. 

Experts, your thoughts please?

Regadrs


----------



## va13

Hello Experts,
Considering the current timelines, any idea on how much time it is taking for the CO allocation after you submit your application.
Also, how do you know that the CO is allocated? via eVisa page or email ??
THanks in Advance


----------



## jogiyogi

va13 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Considering the current timelines, any idea on how much time it is taking for the CO allocation after you submit your application.
> Also, how do you know that the CO is allocated? via eVisa page or email ??
> THanks in Advance


I guess it should not take 4-6 weeks. Generally you get an email from CO. It is also noticed that you don't get CO but Grant directly if every required information is in place.


----------



## australia.ind

*medical link not disppeared*

Guys,

We have completed medicals for I,my husband and my daughter.
my husband had high BP and they asked us to go for cardiology opinion and 24 hrs BP monitoring.Everything went fine and the hospital said they have uploaded all the documents.

ALl of our organizer health link disappeared except for my husband.But I could see the photograph in the referal letter


Pls help,is the medicals refered?


Thanks


----------



## vishsang

applyoz said:


> It is good that you did mention in form 80.
> 
> Did you mention the reason? I think CO might have to look at the reason and ask for additional clarification if needed.
> 
> Experts, your thoughts please?
> 
> Regadrs


Yes, I did mention that his application was refused because of lack of travel history (as was mentioned on the letter from the Canadian High Commission)

Anyone else face a similar situation?


----------



## mirza_755

vinnie88 said:


> Hi Mirza,
> 
> So there are still some Dec or early Jan medical assessments that havent been finalized yet?


Yes, you are right.


----------



## mirza_755

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I remember there was a huge list of people from T34, just trying to associate myself with all of them and also to let you all know my CO initials are BK, anyone with same CO.


rana_abhijit, tschaudry, aeonian are same CO.


----------



## vinnie88

Is it normal to have the " Health, Evidence of, " status as "recommended" ? I did my meds sometime in late Dec. My CO doesnt respond to my mails and I am losing patience. I have no idea whats happening!!! I would be so relieved to know the reason rather than just wake up every day checking my email. Its been 10 days since I emailed my CO.

I wish CO's were more linear with documents status updates on the e-visa page. This could perhaps stop lots of applicants including myself to bother them with emails as well.


----------



## tenten

vinnie88 said:


> Is it normal to have the " Health, Evidence of, " status as "recommended" ? I did my meds sometime in late Dec. My CO doesnt respond to my mails and I am losing patience. I have no idea whats happening!!! I would be so relieved to know the reason rather than just wake up every day checking my email. Its been 10 days since I emailed my CO.
> 
> I wish CO's were more linear with documents status updates on the e-visa page. This could perhaps stop lots of applicants including myself to bother them with emails as well.


I perfectly understand your frustration. My status and that of my dependants remains as "recommended". Fortunately, my CO confirmed that our meds were referred on Feb 6th.

DIAC promises to respond to emails within 10 working days. So once that has been exceeded you have the right to email again. The better alternative would be to call your CO and speak to them directly.


----------



## rashed-rahman

mamunmaziz said:


> thanks brother. But CO has not yet replied for me.


When did you email him?


----------



## smiling

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Smiling, congratulations on your invitation. here are my suggestion
> 1. Once submitted and fees paid, you can upload the documents.
> 2. The date start from the day of application lodgement date.
> 3. Add your baby in the application and simultaneously apply for the babt passport since CO allocation time is 10 weeks. Probably you may get before that.
> 4. Keep you medical ready before CO allocation.
> 
> However, expert's advise are welcome here.


Hi jogiyogi - Thanks for the reply. It helps me a lot to identify next steps. Actually my husband has a job offer to commence in Oct '13 and I'm afraid the possible delay may cause inconvenience to his work and his employer.

I would like to discuss more details regarding point 3.

I cannot submit the application with my baby in "migrating dependent" section, because it will ask for passport details. So the only way that I can proceed with the application is to put him in "non-migrating dependent" section.

So may I understand your point 3 that I should put him in as non-migrating dependent to proceed? I am worried if such changes in circumstances be questioned later.

Really appreciate your advice.


----------



## roadies

Hi members

Today i have got mail from DIAC " Visa Acknowledgment" its after a month almost and it says CO is not assigned yet. What does that mean? Is that mean my case is way behind the schedule (too late) , till when i can expect grant as i hav got ack a month late. 

What could be the reason of late ack is there any check they perform before CO allots
Pls shed some light moderators/members

Thanx in advance


----------



## rupinder.jit

roadies said:


> Hi members
> 
> Today i have got mail from DIAC " Visa Acknowledgment" its after a month almost and it says CO is not assigned yet. What does that mean? Is that mean my case is way behind the schedule (too late) , till when i can expect grant as i hav got ack a month late.
> 
> What could be the reason of late ack is there any check they perform before CO allots
> Pls shed some light moderators/members
> 
> Thanx in advance


Its acknowledgement of your visa submitted generally we get it when make the payment of 3060 aud 

But it is very late in your case


----------



## roadies

rupinder.jit said:


> Its acknowledgement of your visa submitted generally we get it when make the payment of 3060 aud
> 
> But it is very late in your case


Exactly same thing i am saying why it is late is there any specific reason behind it is it normal or not what should we conclude from that, is it delay in whole process?


----------



## cocofrap

smiling said:


> Hi jogiyogi - Thanks for the reply. It helps me a lot to identify next steps. Actually my husband has a job offer to commence in Oct '13 and I'm afraid the possible delay may cause inconvenience to his work and his employer.
> 
> I would like to discuss more details regarding point 3.
> 
> I cannot submit the application with my baby in "migrating dependent" section, because it will ask for passport details. So the only way that I can proceed with the application is to put him in "non-migrating dependent" section.
> 
> So may I understand your point 3 that I should put him in as non-migrating dependent to proceed? I am worried if such changes in circumstances be questioned later.
> 
> Really appreciate your advice.


Don't know if this is the right link, but this might help  http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/adding-family-members.htm


----------



## smiling

Thansk cocofrap - I have read this link and the "change in circumstances", but I'm not sure if I should use it in this case, and whether it will be questioned later on. 

Fact is that there is no real change, just that I need to skip the info for visa lodgement.


----------



## mamunmaziz

rashed-rahman said:


> When did you email him?


April 18


----------



## neelarao

varunsic said:


> Anyone with T34 C.O initials MW (lady)?


We have been allocated the same CO too.


----------



## anandlitesh

jogiyogi said:


> Thanks for the update Ananad, I got same reply from my CO on 12th April.


I just hope that everything goes well.. & i am just waiting for the grant..

i am ready to wait till the time she gives the final letter..

I have checked the E-Visa page at my agent office and my Medicals are showing it is required.

Can any one tell the required status of the Medical in E-visa page.

.


----------



## rajesh.149

*Same CO*



aeonian said:


> mirza - what is your CO initials, mine is BK.


Hello Aeonian,

I have the same CO, and was allocated to this CO just today, 22-Apr. Share your views/comments if any. 

Regards
Raj


----------



## Want2Move2013

ian.thomas said:


> Anyone with CO from T4-- KS


Hi Ian,
Have you been assigned a CO? 
We applied on 2nd Apr with no clue on CO. I see from your sugnature that you lodged on 1 Apr.
Give a sign incase...
Thanks!


----------



## Want2Move2013

Hi forum members,
Has anyone with the ict category with grade A got referred? One if my friends was mentionibg that jobs/ skills where you might need to interact with public, like medical professionals, teachers etc might be subjected to struct checks. Has anyone noticed anything like this?
Thanks!


----------



## varuni

mandanapu said:


> If they send reports to commissioners office, the same day or very next day u'l get text from Psk. In my case I went to police station and asked cop about the status of my application. He checked the records and said today only v sent docs to commissioners office, and the same day I got a text from Psk at 11pm stating that my pcc is ready for collection.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting



Hi Mandanpu,

Your info was accurate. I received the SMS to collect my PCC exactly at 11PM today...:clap2:

Thanks
Varuni


----------



## GauravS

Congrats Mr india. Wishing u a great journey ahead


----------



## GauravS

Anybody having Co ES


----------



## varuni

*Medicals - Status check*

All,

I called up DIAC just now to check on my Medicals status and the operator told me that it has NOT BEEN RECEIVED. My hospital confirmed that they uploaded it about 22 days before. (Organize Health Link is still there).

Does the DIAC executive have updated info on Medical status or can we get it only from the CO? Should I start worrying?:fingerscrossed:

I will check with my CO through email, however wanted to know your inputs from previous experience.

Please advice,
Varuni


----------



## mailatrekha

roadies said:


> Hi members
> 
> Today i have got mail from DIAC " Visa Acknowledgment" its after a month almost and it says CO is not assigned yet. What does that mean? Is that mean my case is way behind the schedule (too late) , till when i can expect grant as i hav got ack a month late.
> 
> What could be the reason of late ack is there any check they perform before CO allots
> Pls shed some light moderators/members
> 
> Thanx in advance


I haven't yet got even Acknowledgment... me too applied on 27th of March... Contacted the department twice.. and they are saying like.. my application is absolutely fine... and will be sending the acknoledgment in a weeks time... but its two weeks past since then... I dont know what to do..

Do Anybody applied on or after 26th march has got CO assigned ?


----------



## mandhani

Hi guys I just got my grant today!!



Here are my timelines:
Started thinking seriously about migration Oct-2008
Engaged MARA agent - Feb 2009
Got ACS positive assessment-May 2009
Got Required IELTS Score-Dec 2009
About to apply for visa and delayed it thinking I have time till May 2010 but rules changed in Feb 2010 so no more qualified as MODL points were out of equation.
Applied another ACS assessment with changed points rule- Dec 2010
Gave IELTS - July 2011:ranger:
Applied for Remark in speaking and got positive result-Oct 2011
175 Applied-Oct 2011
CO Allocated-May 2012
Asked CO to hold my application due to expecting Baby-Jun 2012:ranger:
Got Baby in Jan 2013 and then did all the paper work for her.
Medicals-8-Apr-2013
Medicals Finalized-17-Apr-2013
VISA Grant-23-April-2013

Hope is the best thing and which kept me going for this for last 4+ years and I hope no one else need to wait so long and people get speedy grant. 

I am 12+ JAVA/J2EE Experience with a degree from IIT looking to validate my visa in July 2013 lane: as my first entry has to be by October 2013.

Thanks to everyone on this forum for the great deal of information and insight!

Hope everyone receives a grant soon!!!!


----------



## mamunmaziz

mandhani said:


> Hi guys I just got my grant today!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> Started thinking seriously about migration Oct-2008
> Engaged MARA agent - Feb 2009
> Got ACS positive assessment-May 2009
> Got Required IELTS Score-Dec 2009
> About to apply for visa and delayed it thinking I have time till May 2010 but rules changed in Feb 2010 so no more qualified as MODL points were out of equation.
> Applied another ACS assessment with changed points rule- Dec 2010
> Gave IELTS - July 2011:ranger:
> Applied for Remark in speaking and got positive result-Oct 2011
> 175 Applied-Oct 2011
> CO Allocated-May 2012
> Asked CO to hold my application due to expecting Baby-Jun 2012:ranger:
> Got Baby in Jan 2013 and then did all the paper work for her.
> Medicals-8-Apr-2013
> Medicals Finalized-17-Apr-2013
> VISA Grant-23-April-2013
> 
> Hope is the best thing and which kept me going for this for last 4+ years and I hope no one else need to wait so long and people get speedy grant.
> 
> I am 12+ JAVA/J2EE Experience with a degree from IIT looking to validate my visa in July 2013 lane: as my first entry has to be by October 2013.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for the great deal of information and insight!
> 
> Hope everyone receives a grant soon!!!!


congrats. U have great patience


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

mailatrekha said:


> I haven't yet got even Acknowledgment... me too applied on 27th of March... Contacted the department twice.. and they are saying like.. my application is absolutely fine... and will be sending the acknoledgment in a weeks time... but its two weeks past since then... I dont know what to do..
> 
> Do Anybody applied on or after 26th march has got CO assigned ?


I applied on the 26th of March. And DIAC took like two weeks to issue my acknowledgement. And that too only after I had to pressurize and tell them that my current visa was expiring soon. When I called them today, they told me that the allotment time for a case officer now is 8 weeks plus or minus one or two. .


----------



## rkumar1

mandhani said:


> Hi guys I just got my grant today!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> Started thinking seriously about migration Oct-2008
> Engaged MARA agent - Feb 2009
> Got ACS positive assessment-May 2009
> Got Required IELTS Score-Dec 2009
> About to apply for visa and delayed it thinking I have time till May 2010 but rules changed in Feb 2010 so no more qualified as MODL points were out of equation.
> Applied another ACS assessment with changed points rule- Dec 2010
> Gave IELTS - July 2011:ranger:
> Applied for Remark in speaking and got positive result-Oct 2011
> 175 Applied-Oct 2011
> CO Allocated-May 2012
> Asked CO to hold my application due to expecting Baby-Jun 2012:ranger:
> Got Baby in Jan 2013 and then did all the paper work for her.
> Medicals-8-Apr-2013
> Medicals Finalized-17-Apr-2013
> VISA Grant-23-April-2013
> 
> Hope is the best thing and which kept me going for this for last 4+ years and I hope no one else need to wait so long and people get speedy grant.
> 
> I am 12+ JAVA/J2EE Experience with a degree from IIT looking to validate my visa in July 2013 lane: as my first entry has to be by October 2013.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for the great deal of information and insight!
> 
> Hope everyone receives a grant soon!!!!



Many congratulation on your visa grant.....cheers:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## citylan

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I applied on the 26th of March. And DIAC took like two weeks to issue my acknowledgement. And that too only after I had to pressurize and tell them that my current visa was expiring soon. When I called them today, they told me that the allotment time for a case officer now is 8 weeks plus or minus one or two. .


It took you 2 weeks to get your Acknowledgement? do you mean the letter which tells you that you have paid $3060? cos i got mine within few minutes after lodging the visa.

Does your letter state the name of your CO?
Also, when you log on to eVisa, does it show that you need to upload your Form 80 like download the form and submit it?
As when I logged on today, it showed the same whereas it didn't show when 2-3 days before.


----------



## tenten

mandhani said:


> Hi guys I just got my grant today!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> Started thinking seriously about migration Oct-2008
> Engaged MARA agent - Feb 2009
> Got ACS positive assessment-May 2009
> Got Required IELTS Score-Dec 2009
> About to apply for visa and delayed it thinking I have time till May 2010 but rules changed in Feb 2010 so no more qualified as MODL points were out of equation.
> Applied another ACS assessment with changed points rule- Dec 2010
> Gave IELTS - July 2011:ranger:
> Applied for Remark in speaking and got positive result-Oct 2011
> 175 Applied-Oct 2011
> CO Allocated-May 2012
> Asked CO to hold my application due to expecting Baby-Jun 2012:ranger:
> Got Baby in Jan 2013 and then did all the paper work for her.
> Medicals-8-Apr-2013
> Medicals Finalized-17-Apr-2013
> VISA Grant-23-April-2013
> 
> Hope is the best thing and which kept me going for this for last 4+ years and I hope no one else need to wait so long and people get speedy grant.
> 
> I am 12+ JAVA/J2EE Experience with a degree from IIT looking to validate my visa in July 2013 lane: as my first entry has to be by October 2013.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for the great deal of information and insight!
> 
> Hope everyone receives a grant soon!!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## applyoz

smiling said:


> I cannot submit the application with my baby in "migrating dependent" section, because it will ask for passport details. So the only way that I can proceed with the application is to put him in "non-migrating dependent" section.
> 
> So may I understand your point 3 that I should put him in as non-migrating dependent to proceed? I am worried if such changes in circumstances be questioned later.


This might pose a problem as CO might question. It would be better to add the baby as migrating dependant.


----------



## roadies

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I applied on the 26th of March. And DIAC took like two weeks to issue my acknowledgement. And that too only after I had to pressurize and tell them that my current visa was expiring soon. When I called them today, they told me that the allotment time for a case officer now is 8 weeks plus or minus one or two. .


Hi

You mean to say if ack comes late the whole case gets late if it is 190 visa then CO allocation time is 5 weeks max and ppl get CO in two weeks time mostly then it could be our bad luck then like if we got ack late

This thing gives unwanted tension


Isn'it


----------



## chengke

roadies said:


> Hi members
> 
> Today i have got mail from DIAC " Visa Acknowledgment" its after a month almost and it says CO is not assigned yet. What does that mean? Is that mean my case is way behind the schedule (too late) , till when i can expect grant as i hav got ack a month late.
> 
> What could be the reason of late ack is there any check they perform before CO allots
> Pls shed some light moderators/members
> 
> Thanx in advance


Hi, I got the same ACK email 10 minutes ago, I am very puzzled since I already got the ACK letter on 28th Mar. What's the point now? Two ACK from different senders, one from [email protected], and another one from [email protected]. The contents of these two letters are exactly the same.

My best guess is that something wrong with the DIAC information system. 

My timeline: EOI 23/03/2013; pcc 28/03/2013, medical 05/04/2013, CO/GRANT waiting...


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

citylan said:


> It took you 2 weeks to get your Acknowledgement? do you mean the letter which tells you that you have paid $3060? cos i got mine within few minutes after lodging the visa.
> 
> Does your letter state the name of your CO?
> Also, when you log on to eVisa, does it show that you need to upload your Form 80 like download the form and submit it?
> As when I logged on today, it showed the same whereas it didn't show when 2-3 days before.


No. An acknowledgement letter which is issued by the supporting officer states that you've lodged a valid application for 190. Application payment receipt is different to acknowledgement. I got the payment receipt a couple of minutes after I lodged my application as well. But the BV starts to act only after the acknowledgement is issued.


----------



## roadies

chengke said:


> Hi, I got the same ACK email 10 minutes ago, I am very puzzled since I already got the ACK letter on 28th Mar. What's the point now? Two ACK from different senders, one from [email protected], and another one from [email protected]. The contents of these two letters are exactly the same.
> 
> My best guess is that something wrong with the DIAC information system.
> 
> My timeline: EOI 23/03/2013; pcc 28/03/2013, medical 05/04/2013, CO/GRANT waiting...


That could be the reason also, did u cal diac regarding co allocation


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

roadies said:


> Hi
> 
> You mean to say if ack comes late the whole case gets late if it is 190 visa then CO allocation time is 5 weeks max and ppl get CO in two weeks time mostly then it could be our bad luck then like if we got ack late
> 
> This thing gives unwanted tension
> Isn'it


I don't know if that's the case. Maybe like the NSW T&I department, DIAC too is overwhelmed with the number of applicants applying for 190 and this is probably why it is taking time to assess the applications as valid and put them in the queue for CO Allotment.


----------



## roadies

Moderators can you guys shed some light on this matter


----------



## chengke

roadies said:


> That could be the reason also, did u cal diac regarding co allocation


No, it is still in the duration of 5 weeks. 

Most people said co will not contact you if they do not need anything more from you, so wait patiently is what i can do now.

did you call the diac for enquiry?


----------



## tenten

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> No. An acknowledgement letter which is issued by the supporting officer states that you've lodged a valid application for 190. Application payment receipt is different to acknowledgement. I got the payment receipt a couple of minutes after I lodged my application as well. But the BV starts to act only after the acknowledgement is issued.


My acknowledgement letter (the only email I received from DIAC before CO allocation) came minutes after lodging and was automatically generated by the system.

It lists the applicants and their dates of birth and has the following text:

Please see the attached information regarding BCC2013/xxxxx - Exxxxxxxxx - Surname, First Names - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.


Yours sincerely

Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

tenten said:


> My acknowledgement letter (the only email I received from DIAC before CO allocation) came minutes after lodging and was automatically generated by the system.
> 
> It lists the applicants and their dates of birth and has the following text:
> 
> Please see the attached information regarding BCC2013/xxxxx - Exxxxxxxxx - Surname, First Names - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship


Yeah thats the one. The acknowledgement process used to be instantaneous until recently. It can take upto 10 working days to be issued an acknowledgement letter
now


----------



## chengke

tenten said:


> My acknowledgement letter (the only email I received from DIAC before CO allocation) came minutes after lodging and was automatically generated by the system.
> 
> It lists the applicants and their dates of birth and has the following text:
> 
> Please see the attached information regarding BCC2013/xxxxx - Exxxxxxxxx - Surname, First Names - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship


right i got these ack letters twice.


----------



## citylan

tenten said:


> My acknowledgement letter (the only email I received from DIAC before CO allocation) came minutes after lodging and was automatically generated by the system.
> 
> It lists the applicants and their dates of birth and has the following text:
> 
> Please see the attached information regarding BCC2013/xxxxx - Exxxxxxxxx - Surname, First Names - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.
> 
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship


from your timeline, it took you more than 5 weeks to be allocated a CO? from 15th Jan to 4 April and yet you haven't got grant letter?


----------



## citylan

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Yeah thats the one. The acknowledgement process used to be instantaneous until recently. It can take upto 10 working days to be issued an acknowledgement letter
> now


Then this is the one I got within few minutes only when I applied.
Which letter other than this are you talking about?


----------



## roadies

When can we expect Co allocation if ack comes a month late


----------



## AlmostinOz

Goran said:


> Who is your CO?
> Ask him probably your medical results was referred to MOC.
> My CO is DC


This is very strange. I sent my CO an email (team 33) and I received as per usual the automatic email back, but I also received an automatic email from Team 31?! I made double sure I only sent it to team 33, so why am I getting an email from team 31? Anyway, so long as my CO returns my email, then there is no worries. 

I asked him about our health assessments and if they have been finalised yet.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

citylan said:


> Then this is the one I got within few minutes only when I applied.
> Which letter other than this are you talking about?


Oh right. Then you are in the queue for CO allotment. I was talking about the mail which says that the TRN was created and the application was paid for and blah di blah.


----------



## citylan

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Oh right. Then you are in the queue for CO allotment. I was talking about the mail which says that the TRN was created and the application was paid for and blah di blah.


Ok.

Did you get the 2 pdf documents sent with that letter?


----------



## applyoz

mandhani said:


> Hi guys I just got my grant today!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> Started thinking seriously about migration Oct-2008
> Engaged MARA agent - Feb 2009
> Got ACS positive assessment-May 2009
> Got Required IELTS Score-Dec 2009
> About to apply for visa and delayed it thinking I have time till May 2010 but rules changed in Feb 2010 so no more qualified as MODL points were out of equation.
> Applied another ACS assessment with changed points rule- Dec 2010
> Gave IELTS - July 2011:ranger:
> Applied for Remark in speaking and got positive result-Oct 2011
> 175 Applied-Oct 2011
> CO Allocated-May 2012
> Asked CO to hold my application due to expecting Baby-Jun 2012:ranger:
> Got Baby in Jan 2013 and then did all the paper work for her.
> Medicals-8-Apr-2013
> Medicals Finalized-17-Apr-2013
> VISA Grant-23-April-2013
> 
> Hope is the best thing and which kept me going for this for last 4+ years and I hope no one else need to wait so long and people get speedy grant.
> 
> I am 12+ JAVA/J2EE Experience with a degree from IIT looking to validate my visa in July 2013 lane: as my first entry has to be by October 2013.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for the great deal of information and insight!
> 
> Hope everyone receives a grant soon!!!!


Congratulations. All the best.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

I just got a second email from diac regarding my application as a valid one. I initially thought it was identical to the first one but on scrolling down, it says that my Bridging visa has been granted


----------



## vishsang

Hi folks... today, one month after I lodged my application, I got a duplicate acknowledgement email... with the same attachments. The only difference is instead of coming from <person>@immi.gov.au it came from [email protected]

Does this mean anything? Anyone else got this?


----------



## tenten

vishsang said:


> Hi folks... today, one month after I lodged my application, I got a duplicate acknowledgement email... with the same attachments. The only difference is instead of coming from <person>@immi.gov.au it came from [email protected]
> 
> Does this mean anything? Anyone else got this?


No it did not happen to me., but my one acknowledgement came from no.reply


----------



## chengke

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I just got a second email from diac regarding my application as a valid one. I initially thought it was identical to the first one but on scrolling down, it says that my Bridging visa has been granted


Hi dude, where do you find the information about Bridging visa. I have compared these two ack letters, they are almost the same, except the former one is send by [email protected] on 28 Mar, and the last one is send by [email protected].

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

chengke said:


> Hi dude, where do you find the information about Bridging visa. I have compared these two ack letters, they are almost the same, except the former one is send by [email protected] on 28 Mar, and the last one is send by [email protected].
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Depends if you are an onshore applicant or an offshore applicant. You cant get a BV if you are an offshore applicant. Scroll down to the fourth page of the first attachment and you should see something about BV.


----------



## tenten

citylan said:


> from your timeline, it took you more than 5 weeks to be allocated a CO? from 15th Jan to 4 April and yet you haven't got grant letter?


Yes, My meds are referred (6th Feb) and it can take upto 4 months for the medicals to be finalised. So I am still here in the waiting lounge.


----------



## chengke

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Depends if you are an onshore applicant or an offshore applicant. You cant get a BV if you are an offshore applicant. Scroll down to the fourth page of the first attachment and you should see something about BV.


Ok, i see. I am a offshore applicant. So these two ack are identical, I am really puzzled about the meaning of the second one? Does that mean my case is ready to be allocated to some co soon?

You got two ack letters? Do you get co?


----------



## anjanasathyan

*RRegd Dubai PCC from India*



abhishek.jayakumar said:


> I just got a second email from diac regarding my application as a valid one. I initially thought it was identical to the first one but on scrolling down, it says that my Bridging visa has been granted


Can somebody let me know the procedure to get Dubai PCC from India.

Also one more query is, having credit card due in dubai will have any problem in getting PCC frpm dubai.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## citylan

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Depends if you are an onshore applicant or an offshore applicant. You cant get a BV if you are an offshore applicant. Scroll down to the fourth page of the first attachment and you should see something about BV.


Did you get the 2 pdf documents sent with that letter?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

citylan said:


> Did you get the 2 pdf documents sent with that letter?


yeah i did.


----------



## sach_1213

mandhani said:


> Hi guys I just got my grant today!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> Started thinking seriously about migration Oct-2008
> Engaged MARA agent - Feb 2009
> Got ACS positive assessment-May 2009
> Got Required IELTS Score-Dec 2009
> About to apply for visa and delayed it thinking I have time till May 2010 but rules changed in Feb 2010 so no more qualified as MODL points were out of equation.
> Applied another ACS assessment with changed points rule- Dec 2010
> Gave IELTS - July 2011:ranger:
> Applied for Remark in speaking and got positive result-Oct 2011
> 175 Applied-Oct 2011
> CO Allocated-May 2012
> Asked CO to hold my application due to expecting Baby-Jun 2012:ranger:
> Got Baby in Jan 2013 and then did all the paper work for her.
> Medicals-8-Apr-2013
> Medicals Finalized-17-Apr-2013
> VISA Grant-23-April-2013
> 
> Hope is the best thing and which kept me going for this for last 4+ years and I hope no one else need to wait so long and people get speedy grant.
> 
> I am 12+ JAVA/J2EE Experience with a degree from IIT looking to validate my visa in July 2013 lane: as my first entry has to be by October 2013.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for the great deal of information and insight!
> 
> Hope everyone receives a grant soon!!!!



Long journey but its the end result that matters...

Congrats for your grant


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

chengke said:


> Ok, i see. I am a offshore applicant. So these two ack are identical, I am really puzzled about the meaning of the second one? Does that mean my case is ready to be allocated to some co soon?
> 
> You got two ack letters? Do you get co?


cuz you are an offshore applicant that explains why these two mails are identical. They seem to following similar procedures for offshore and onshore guys. Only difference being, onshore guys have a BV grant notice attached to the acknowledgement and offshore guys dont. I dont know when we'll be allotted a CO though.


----------



## vishsang

tenten said:


> No it did not happen to me., but my one acknowledgement came from no.reply


Hmm.. I wonder what it means. I'll probably call up the DIAC tomorrow and confirm.


----------



## chengke

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> cuz you are an offshore applicant that explains why these two mails are identical. They seem to following similar procedures for offshore and onshore guys. Only difference being, onshore guys have a BV grant notice attached to the acknowledgement and offshore guys dont. I dont know when we'll be allotted a CO though.


Thanks! Let's hope for the best


----------



## rupinder.jit

chengke said:


> Thanks! Let's hope for the best


BV for onshore applicant, my wife got BV, I am offshore? why did my spouse got BV.


----------



## superm

varuni said:


> All,
> 
> I called up DIAC just now to check on my Medicals status and the operator told me that it has NOT BEEN RECEIVED. My hospital confirmed that they uploaded it about 22 days before. (Organize Health Link is still there).
> 
> Does the DIAC executive have updated info on Medical status or can we get it only from the CO? Should I start worrying?:fingerscrossed:
> 
> I will check with my CO through email, however wanted to know your inputs from previous experience.
> 
> Please advice,
> Varuni


Follow up with clinic.. they lie their a** off sometimes.
insist on talking to the person responsible for loading the meds.
Best of luck!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

rupinder.jit said:


> BV for onshore applicant, my wife got BV, I am offshore? why did my spouse got BV.


You can only get a BV I you are in australia at the time of lodgement. Have a look
http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/bridging/010/applicants.htm


----------



## rupinder.jit

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> You can only get a BV I you are in australia at the time of lodgement. Have a look
> Bridging visa A - BVA - (subclass 010)


I am aware of that, but I don't why my spouse got BV, she has never been to Australia. it might be mistake by DIAC. i guess CO will fix it.


----------



## citylan

hey guys, was wondering is Brisbane processing 190 applications?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

citylan said:


> hey guys, was wondering is Brisbane processing 190 applications?


Yeah it is..


----------



## zakisaleem18

applyoz said:


> It is good that you did mention in form 80.
> 
> Did you mention the reason? I think CO might have to look at the reason and ask for additional clarification if needed.
> 
> Experts, your thoughts please?
> 
> Regadrs


Hi


I would say that the Canadian visa rejected for the above reason will not have any impact as long as it has been for social reasons like war crime, pending court cases etc. For this reason there might be an enquiry by the CO or else no impact on the PR application as such. Also if you have given the visa details or even through you passport details they still can identify the reason as these days all our travel or visa app info are in the globally accessible data bases for security reasons.

I was rejected a Canadian visit visa some where in May 2004 for reasons stating that "Due to the current circumstances would suggest you to apply for the visa some other time" No idea what that meant but I mentioned in my PCC and my CO didnt post any further query on that and she had mentioned my PCC has met the requirement. 

my suggestion is Try to be 100% transparent in filling in the forms and try avoiding assumptions as the small things that you hide might become a time consuming or big issue later as Immigration depts. and investigating agencies across the world are very smart enough and have most of your details viewable or accessible due to current global security concerns. 

Hope this helps.

Regards

Zaki


----------



## ash19845

anandlitesh said:


> Hey Ash, Jogiyogi...
> 
> the Good news is RL has started to Work finally and KART is alreday grant today...
> 
> We can also have a good news at any time.



Guys any update...... Nothing from my end...


----------



## zakisaleem18

Hi smiling,

I just read about ur case in filling the details of your new born baby in the PCC. Please mention the baby as a dependent and provide his/her details. The babies Birth certificate will be enough to help in your case. You can also, to be on the safe side, apply for passport in parallel. CO allocation will be any time within 5 to 10 weeks. 

In India we generally get passports, these days, within 3 weeks, Dont know about your place Vietnam if i am right. Hope this helps.


Regards

Zaki


----------



## soeid

Hey guys! I got a visa grant finally


----------



## Tommylu

Goran said:


> Hey guys! I got a visa grant finally


Ohh... Congrats Goran.... Journey begins )


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

Goran said:


> Hey guys! I got a visa grant finally


Congratulations bro


----------



## kaas

Goran said:


> Hey guys! I got a visa grant finally


congratulations.. Goran lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rupinder.jit

Goran said:


> Hey guys! I got a visa grant finally


congrats mate!!! :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Guest

Hi Guys,

Today received a call from HR, they received a mail to verify the roles and responsibilities in the attached reference letter.

She said HR can't verify the exact roles, manager should be the one to do so. So for now she mailed the same reason with my details such as tenure and designation.

Let's see if CO accepts that, else will have to involve the current manager.

Don't know if any of my previous companies received similar mails.


----------



## chengke

Goran said:


> Hey guys! I got a visa grant finally


Congratulations! Finally you got it!:clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## vishsang

Amit83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today received a call from HR, they received a mail to verify the roles and responsibilities in the attached reference letter.
> 
> She said HR can't verify the exact roles, manager should be the one to do so. So for now she mailed the same reason with my details such as tenure and designation.
> 
> Let's see if CO accepts that, else will have to involve the current manager.
> 
> Don't know if any of my previous companies received similar mails.


Does anyone know if employment verification is performed for the spouse even if *not* claiming partner skill points? Just so I know whether I need to let my current employer know. Like many others, I am not comfortable telling them that I have applied for Australian PR.


----------



## soeid

Thank you everyone.

I have been through a lot prior to achieve this.


----------



## Jaik2012

Goran said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> I have been through a lot prior to achieve this.


Congrats. Time to book your tickets now


----------



## rp10026391

Amit83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today received a call from HR, they received a mail to verify the roles and responsibilities in the attached reference letter.
> 
> She said HR can't verify the exact roles, manager should be the one to do so. So for now she mailed the same reason with my details such as tenure and designation.
> 
> Let's see if CO accepts that, else will have to involve the current manager.
> 
> Don't know if any of my previous companies received similar mails.


How did they your HR's email ?? Have you given reference of your HR / your current manager ??

If you had submitted enough proofs of your employment, DIAC will not do verifications. What all you submitted as employment evidence


----------



## rp10026391

Amit83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today received a call from HR, they received a mail to verify the roles and responsibilities in the attached reference letter.
> 
> She said HR can't verify the exact roles, manager should be the one to do so. So for now she mailed the same reason with my details such as tenure and designation.
> 
> Let's see if CO accepts that, else will have to involve the current manager.
> 
> Don't know if any of my previous companies received similar mails.


How did they know your HR's email ?? Have you given reference of your HR / your current manager ??

If you had submitted enough proofs of your employment, DIAC will not do job verifications. What all you submitted as employment evidence ??


----------



## Guest

rp10026391 said:


> How did they your HR's email ?? Have you given reference of your HR / your current manager ??
> 
> If you had submitted enough proofs of your employment, DIAC will not do verifications. What all you submitted as employment evidence


Gave the reference of a team member. They can easily find the HR's number/mail on their own.
I submitted everything (Tax documents, payslips, offer/relieving/appraisal letters). 
So it depends on the CO, maybe they just want to confirm the Roles and Responsibilities.


----------



## applyoz

vishsang said:


> Does anyone know if employment verification is performed for the spouse even if *not* claiming partner skill points? Just so I know whether I need to let my current employer know. Like many others, I am not comfortable telling them that I have applied for Australian PR.


I doubt it will happen as there are no points being claimed, however if the CO has some doubts about the application in general, CO might do some background checks.


----------



## vishsang

vishsang said:


> Hmm.. I wonder what it means. I'll probably call up the DIAC tomorrow and confirm.


 I called the DIAC and they couldn't find my file based on BCC number or the passport number. Should I be freaking out?


----------



## MrPerfect

Got invited yesterday!!!

I see from your signature " meds done : 10 Apr (not uploaded yet)"
What does that mean, (not uploaded yet)

what is the process involved to do meds....
book an appointment with immigration panel Physicians,then will they give report to us to upload or will they upload the results once the tests are over?
how much time does it take for all tests to be done?

bit confused about this process...
Can any one please explain..

Thank you


----------



## vishsang

MrPerfect said:


> Got invited yesterday!!!
> 
> I see from your signature " meds done : 10 Apr (not uploaded yet)"
> What does that mean, (not uploaded yet)
> 
> what is the process involved to do meds....
> book an appointment with immigration panel Physicians,then will they give report to us to upload or will they upload the results once the tests are over?
> how much time does it take for all tests to be done?
> 
> bit confused about this process...
> Can any one please explain..
> 
> Thank you


Once you've submitted your application and paid the fees, when you log on to the eVisa portal you will see a list of documents to be submitted and a link that says "Organize your health exams". 

You need to click on that link and answer a few questions about your medical history. After you submit these, you will be able to download a referral letter.

Fill out forms 160 and 26.

Make an appointment with a panel physician (preferably one with eMedical enabled, you can who is eMedical enabled in the list of panel physicians).

They will tell you what documents to carry. It will most likely be - referral letter, forms 160 and 26, original passport, photocopies of passport 1st & last page, passport sized photograph.

After the tests are done, if the centre is eMedical enabled they will upload the results directly in the next few days (you can confirm by calling the centre). Your "organize your health" links will disappear after this.

If not eMedical enabled, I think the physician will mail the necessary forms to the DIAC

I hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## soeid

Team 33 Brisbane DC (CO) processed by application within 1 month!

See my timelines below


----------



## AlmostinOz

Goran said:


> Hey guys! I got a visa grant finally


Wow that was fast after you lodged! Congrats!!!

Oh by the way, I found out this morning that our health assessments still have not been finalised!


----------



## AlmostinOz

Goran said:


> Team 33 Brisbane DC (CO) processed by application within 1 month!
> 
> See my timelines below


Really excellent! Unfortunately we haven't been so lucky. We lodged 9Feb already, medicals 21 Feb and our health assessments still hasn't been finalised!


----------



## raaj

*Team Brisbane 31*

hi guys,

is there anyone with Team 31 ??
i have been waiting from this team for more than 3 months now.


----------



## mamunmaziz

vishsang said:


> Once you've submitted your application and paid the fees, when you log on to the eVisa portal you will see a list of documents to be submitted and a link that says "Organize your health exams".
> 
> You need to click on that link and answer a few questions about your medical history. After you submit these, you will be able to download a referral letter.
> 
> Fill out forms 160 and 26.
> 
> Make an appointment with a panel physician (preferably one with eMedical enabled, you can who is eMedical enabled in the list of panel physicians).
> 
> They will tell you what documents to carry. It will most likely be - referral letter, forms 160 and 26, original passport, photocopies of passport 1st & last page, passport sized photograph.
> 
> After the tests are done, if the centre is eMedical enabled they will upload the results directly in the next few days (you can confirm by calling the centre). Your "organize your health" links will disappear after this.
> 
> If not eMedical enabled, I think the physician will mail the necessary forms to the DIAC
> 
> I hope this helps! Good luck!


in my case all u described was done similarly but the link has not yet been disappeared.


----------



## tenten

biancaneil said:


> just checked my evisa. the link organise your healthexaminations reappeared agsin, asking for hep b and c tests. no email from co ever received.seems my co corresponds thru evisa?
> hope they just want test because im a nurse at intensive care and not because something was wrong


I will be watching your progress to note how long it takes from the time you do your further tests to the time the results are finalised.

Unfortunately, I suspect I am in the same boat. Hep B & C were not done for me. I have asked another forum member in the same profession and he and his partner (both in healthcare|) had the tests done. So DIAC will request them, but when? I do not think I can be proactive, because I will have to go to the same panel doctor and have blood drawn and tests done - I am sure I will have to carry the letter from CO / evisa to show that the tests were requested. But since I do not have those yet, all I can do is wait! I do not enjoy this one bit. 4-letter word! another 4-letter word!


----------



## huythanhv2

On the status of each document, what is the received status means? It appeared for my skill assessment.

Does it mean the system successfully fetched the skill assessment from ACS?


----------



## MrPerfect

vishsang said:


> Once you've submitted your application and paid the fees, when you log on to the eVisa portal you will see a list of documents to be submitted and a link that says "Organize your health exams".
> 
> You need to click on that link and answer a few questions about your medical history. After you submit these, you will be able to download a referral letter.
> 
> Fill out forms 160 and 26.
> 
> Make an appointment with a panel physician (preferably one with eMedical enabled, you can who is eMedical enabled in the list of panel physicians).
> 
> They will tell you what documents to carry. It will most likely be - referral letter, forms 160 and 26, original passport, photocopies of passport 1st & last page, passport sized photograph.
> 
> After the tests are done, if the centre is eMedical enabled they will upload the results directly in the next few days (you can confirm by calling the centre). Your "organize your health" links will disappear after this.
> 
> If not eMedical enabled, I think the physician will mail the necessary forms to the DIAC
> 
> I hope this helps! Good luck!


Very helpful message,
Thank you very much for explaining clearly.


----------



## roninquick

mailatrekha said:


> I haven't yet got even Acknowledgment... me too applied on 27th of March... Contacted the department twice.. and they are saying like.. my application is absolutely fine... and will be sending the acknoledgment in a weeks time... but its two weeks past since then... I dont know what to do..
> 
> Do Anybody applied on or after 26th march has got CO assigned ?


hi..i applied on 14th Apr and today i got a mail that a CO is allocated..he has asked for pcc, medical & form 80..


----------



## vishsang

mamunmaziz said:


> in my case all u described was done similarly but the link has not yet been disappeared.


Did you ask your CO if (s)he has received it?


----------



## cocofrap

applyoz said:


> I doubt it will happen as there are no points being claimed, however if the CO has some doubts about the application in general, CO might do some background checks.


I wasn't able to claim points for work experience but in the visa application I put my previous jobs because employment history was asked. Is it likely that they wouldn't do background checks too?


----------



## tenten

roninquick said:


> hi..i applied on 14th Apr and today i got a mail that a CO is allocated..he has asked for pcc, medical & form 80..


By any measure thats very quick. Co assignment in 9 days! yOur truly are ronin*quick*

Happy for you


----------



## anandlitesh

Hi Seniors 
Please respond on the below Query...

Quote:
Originally Posted by jogiyogi 


Thanks for the update Ananad, I got same reply from my CO on 12th April. 

I just hope that everything goes well.. & i am just waiting for the grant..

i am ready to wait till the time she gives the final letter..

I have checked the E-Visa page at my agent office and my Medicals are showing it is required.

Can any one tell the required status of the Medical in E-visa page.


----------



## applyoz

cocofrap said:


> I wasn't able to claim points for work experience but in the visa application I put my previous jobs because employment history was asked. Is it likely that they wouldn't do background checks too?


In mine and hubby's, it wasn't done. My hubby hadn't mentioned all his employment history as couple of them were unrelated to his field. Nevertheless, he mentioned in form 80. One advise members in this forum mention is that give all information, never hide. 

As you haven't claimed any points in your EOI, i doubt if your CO might be interested.


----------



## maxx4845

Sorry to interrupt, any advice would be great help for me at this situation... I stayed in bangalore a rented accommodation when I applied for passport, so automatically that rented Bangalore address becomes my passport mentioned address, my family and parents shifted to Coimbatore about 7 years back, where I was born previously. Funny thing is that fir this 7 years i am been working at singapore... would like to know whether I can get my PCC from Coimbatore PCC itself or do I need to go to Bangalore back to get my PCC. I don't want to apply from SINGAPORE as it is already late that have I planned a trip to indian in coming April 28th. Please enlighten me with your expertise


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

Congrats roninquick. Thats insanely fast. Was there any particular reason why your application was allocated to a CO so quickly? Did you have to call the immi guys up?


----------



## sach_1213

Goran said:


> Hey guys! I got a visa grant finally


Congrats


----------



## roninquick

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Congrats roninquick. Thats insanely fast. Was there any particular reason why your application was allocated to a CO so quickly? Did you have to call the immi guys up?


i have no clue..neither did i call..nor was i expecting this quick...i was planning to submit pcc/medical by this weekend before being asked..but then u never know..


----------



## citylan

hey guys, was wondering is it Team 33 Brisbane who are handling applications for 190 visa for applications from India. As I know Team 32 Brisbane are handling GSM applications for some of my friends who are originally from India.

I think it would be country-origin wise CO is allocated as Indians and Chinese are the biggest population applying for GSM. Though, I would Indians apply more than Chinese cos of better English.


----------



## cocofrap

applyoz said:


> In mine and hubby's, it wasn't done. My hubby hadn't mentioned all his employment history as couple of them were unrelated to his field. Nevertheless, he mentioned in form 80. One advise members in this forum mention is that give all information, never hide.
> 
> As you haven't claimed any points in your EOI, i doubt if your CO might be interested.


Thanks for the reply  I'm just worried that they might still do checks even if I wasn't able to claim points. As the only thing I have to prove it are certificates of employment..


----------



## rkumar1

vishsang said:


> Does anyone know if employment verification is performed for the spouse even if *not* claiming partner skill points? Just so I know whether I need to let my current employer know. Like many others, I am not comfortable telling them that I have applied for Australian PR.


If u r not claiming point than experience will not be verified...verification will done only for u.....


----------



## rkumar1

rp10026391 said:


> How did they your HR's email ?? Have you given reference of your HR / your current manager ??
> 
> If you had submitted enough proofs of your employment, DIAC will not do verifications. What all you submitted as employment evidence


Its depends on your CO if he is willing to verify than for sure they will do it..some time people provided enough docs and still vefirication done for them as well...


----------



## soeid

citylan said:


> hey guys, was wondering is it Team 33 Brisbane who are handling applications for 190 visa for applications from India. As I know Team 32 Brisbane are handling GSM applications for some of my friends who are originally from India.
> 
> I think it would be country-origin wise CO is allocated as Indians and Chinese are the biggest population applying for GSM. Though, I would Indians apply more than Chinese cos of better English.


i don't think so, it's just that most of the application I'm from India.
my CO is from Brisbane Team 33 and a Philippine passport holder from the Czech Republic


----------



## soeid

AlmostinOz said:


> Really excellent! Unfortunately we haven't been so lucky. We lodged 9Feb already, medicals 21 Feb and our health assessments still hasn't been finalised!


it's just a matter of waiting but you'll definitely get there


----------



## mandanapu

varuni said:


> All,
> 
> I called up DIAC just now to check on my Medicals status and the operator told me that it has NOT BEEN RECEIVED. My hospital confirmed that they uploaded it about 22 days before. (Organize Health Link is still there).
> 
> Does the DIAC executive have updated info on Medical status or can we get it only from the CO? Should I start worrying?:fingerscrossed:
> 
> I will check with my CO through email, however wanted to know your inputs from previous experience.
> 
> Please advice,
> Varuni


Hi Varuni, 
Same thing is happening in my case. My wife and I undergone medicals on 22/3/13 at Elbit,Bangalore. But co received only my wife's medicals and requested for mine. But hospital people are telling that they have uploaded long back ago. Sent couple of mails to co on the same but no reply. Even today called her but went to voice mail. Dunno wt to do? 

Did u do ur medicals at Elbit? If so v all need to tell our problem to them.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## va13

vishsang said:


> Hi folks... today, one month after I lodged my application, I got a duplicate acknowledgement email... with the same attachments. The only difference is instead of coming from <person>@immi.gov.au it came from [email protected]
> 
> Does this mean anything? Anyone else got this?


Happened the same with me.. 
The only thing I did was, checked it carefully and Ignored


----------



## AlmostinOz

Goran said:


> it's just a matter of waiting but you'll definitely get there


Thank you very much and congrats again!


----------



## australia.ind

mandanapu said:


> Hi Varuni,
> Same thing is happening in my case. My wife and I undergone medicals on 22/3/13 at Elbit,Bangalore. But co received only my wife's medicals and requested for mine. But hospital people are telling that they have uploaded long back ago. Sent couple of mails to co on the same but no reply. Even today called her but went to voice mail. Dunno wt to do?
> 
> Did u do ur medicals at Elbit? If so v all need to tell our problem to them.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Same haqppened to me.Still my husband medicals show requested,but the hospital is saying they uploaded but co requested for medicals


----------



## mandanapu

australia.ind said:


> Same haqppened to me.Still my husband medicals show requested,but the hospital is saying they uploaded but co requested for medicals


Hi Australia.ind,
Did u contact ur co n did u receive any update on this?

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## bharatjain

raaj said:


> hi guys,
> 
> is there anyone with Team 31 ??
> i have been waiting from this team for more than 3 months now.


I got first email from Team 31 only after 3.5 months of applying my 190 visa and within 1 week it was granted. My meds were referred though and were cleared only a day before the grant.


----------



## raaj

bharatjain said:


> I got first email from Team 31 only after 3.5 months of applying my 190 visa and within 1 week it was granted. My meds were referred though and were cleared only a day before the grant.


ah ok.
thx for the update.

but as per my observations, Brisbane guys are usually slow granting the PR. Don't know why.

anyways, let's see how it goes.


----------



## madrag

raaj said:


> hi guys,
> 
> is there anyone with Team 31 ??
> i have been waiting from this team for more than 3 months now.


my co is from team31 Brisbane. seems my co usually replies on Mondays. I asked a question about my meds last week and got a reply from her on Monday. She said it will take some time as the medical officers have a lot of backlog from dec onwards. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## australia.ind

mandanapu said:


> Hi Australia.ind,
> Did u contact ur co n did u receive any update on this?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


I did sent him a mail,but didn't receive any reply.


----------



## Sulabh Prajapati

*Birth Certificate*

Hi, 
My CO asked me to submit Birth Certificate. Now I don't Have birth Certificate. What should i do..??
Is School Leaving Certificate valid in place of Birth Certificate..??


----------



## AtifALi27

Sulabh Prajapati said:


> Hi,
> My CO asked me to submit Birth Certificate. Now I don't Have birth Certificate. What should i do..??
> Is School Leaving Certificate valid in place of Birth Certificate..??


Passport can be used certify ur birth date!


----------



## superm

Sulabh Prajapati said:


> Hi,
> My CO asked me to submit Birth Certificate. Now I don't Have birth Certificate. What should i do..??
> Is School Leaving Certificate valid in place of Birth Certificate..??


Use Tenth certificate - assuming you are from India!


----------



## varuni

mandanapu said:


> Hi Varuni,
> Same thing is happening in my case. My wife and I undergone medicals on 22/3/13 at Elbit,Bangalore. But co received only my wife's medicals and requested for mine. But hospital people are telling that they have uploaded long back ago. Sent couple of mails to co on the same but no reply. Even today called her but went to voice mail. Dunno wt to do?
> 
> Did u do ur medicals at Elbit? If so v all need to tell our problem to them.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting



Hello Mandanapu,

Yes. I did the medicals on Mar-20 in Elbit, Bangalore. 
I went to Elbit today and asked them some proof that they have uploaded it. I demanded to meet the doctor and told her the case. The doctor who performed our meds said that there was some issue in my wife's chest x-ray and hence it might take some time. I explained her about the difference between receiving the meds from hospital and meds being referred, however 'she cared a damn about it'.

When I insisted on proof, she said "I will write a letter to them (don't know who), saying that 'this guy is repeatedly checking with me, so please clarify". I told her that I will be the happiest person if she writes it. Immediately, she backed-off saying that she is not supposed to write...

Finally, after some more discussions, she agreed to show me the status in their system. It showed as 'Submitted' for me, wife and my kid. All through the process she kept saying that the delay is because of my wife's x-ray without even listening to the issue at hand.

Overall, a tough 20 minutes. 

Now query time:

1) I am planning to write to my CO explaining him the situation
2) I do not mind doing medicals one more time. The doctor in Elbit says that the system won't allow it. Is that true?
3) Can we do paper medicals somewhere in Bangalore or even any other place in South India?

PS: If you are planning to go to Elbit, be prepared to face humiliation in the beginning. However, keep your cool and explain your stand even if it is for 5 or 6 times. Go with a print-out of CO's email if possible explaining that the reports are not yet received, however it won't make any difference, the doctor is going to say that CO has not received but we have sent it....


Please share your inputs.

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## superm

varuni said:


> Hello Mandanapu,
> 
> Yes. I did the medicals on Mar-20 in Elbit, Bangalore.
> I went to Elbit today and asked them some proof that they have uploaded it. I demanded to meet the doctor and told her the case. The doctor who performed our meds said that there was some issue in my wife's chest x-ray and hence it might take some time. I explained her about the difference between receiving the meds from hospital and meds being referred, however 'she cared a damn about it'.
> 
> When I insisted on proof, she said "I will write a letter to them (don't know who), saying that 'this guy is repeatedly checking with me, so please clarify". I told her that I will be the happiest person if she writes it. Immediately, she backed-off saying that she is not supposed to write...
> 
> Finally, after some more discussions, she agreed to show me the status in their system. It showed as 'Submitted' for me, wife and my kid. All through the process she kept saying that the delay is because of my wife's x-ray without even listening to the issue at hand.
> 
> Overall, a tough 20 minutes.
> 
> Now query time:
> 
> 1) I am planning to write to my CO explaining him the situation
> 2) I do not mind doing medicals one more time. The doctor in Elbit says that the system won't allow it. Is that true?
> 3) Can we do paper medicals somewhere in Bangalore or even any other place in South India?
> 
> PS: If you are planning to go to Elbit, be prepared to face humiliation in the beginning. However, keep your cool and explain your stand even if it is for 5 or 6 times. Go with a print-out of CO's email if possible explaining that the reports are not yet received, however it won't make any difference, the doctor is going to say that CO has not received but we have sent it....
> 
> 
> Please share your inputs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varuni


Did you mail to this address - [email protected] with following details of each applicant facing problem:

TRN
DOB
NAME
Passport#
And mention the problem you are having?
This team is supposed to solve out tech issues like this!
No harm in trying!

Best of Luck!


----------



## jogiyogi

ash19845 said:


> Guys any update...... Nothing from my end...


No news from RL so far :-(


----------



## tenten

varuni said:


> Hello Mandanapu,
> 
> Yes. I did the medicals on Mar-20 in Elbit, Bangalore.
> I went to Elbit today and asked them some proof that they have uploaded it. I demanded to meet the doctor and told her the case. The doctor who performed our meds said that there was some issue in my wife's chest x-ray and hence it might take some time. I explained her about the difference between receiving the meds from hospital and meds being referred, however 'she cared a damn about it'.
> 
> When I insisted on proof, she said "I will write a letter to them (don't know who), saying that 'this guy is repeatedly checking with me, so please clarify". I told her that I will be the happiest person if she writes it. Immediately, she backed-off saying that she is not supposed to write...
> 
> Finally, after some more discussions, she agreed to show me the status in their system. It showed as 'Submitted' for me, wife and my kid. All through the process she kept saying that the delay is because of my wife's x-ray without even listening to the issue at hand.
> 
> Overall, a tough 20 minutes.
> 
> Now query time:
> 
> 1) I am planning to write to my CO explaining him the situation
> 2) I do not mind doing medicals one more time. The doctor in Elbit says that the system won't allow it. Is that true?
> 3) Can we do paper medicals somewhere in Bangalore or even any other place in South India?
> 
> PS: If you are planning to go to Elbit, be prepared to face humiliation in the beginning. However, keep your cool and explain your stand even if it is for 5 or 6 times. Go with a print-out of CO's email if possible explaining that the reports are not yet received, however it won't make any difference, the doctor is going to say that CO has not received but we have sent it....
> 
> 
> Please share your inputs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varuni


I have this assumption of what happens, that I shared months back.
Medicals, if all clear follow this path

Panel Doctor > Global Health > Case Officer.

IF they are referred they follow this path;

Panel Doctor > Global Health > MEdical Officer of The Commonwealth > CO.

So if your case officer has not received them, it does not always mean the hospital has not uploaded them. The CO will only receive the report once Global Health has released it. This may be a few hours or days for 'clean' medicals .
If tthe Co has not received them in a long time, it probably means they havae been referred to MOC.

However, what I fail to figure is why some COs , like mine, can tell you they are referred and give you the date of referral, while others will say they are referred, but they do not know when, and others still, just do not know where the reports are.


----------



## superm

tenten said:


> I have this assumption of what happens, that I shared months back.
> Medicals, if all clear follow this path
> 
> Panel Doctor > Global Health > Case Officer.
> 
> IF they are referred they follow this path;
> 
> Panel Doctor > Global Health > MEdical Officer of The Commonwealth > CO.
> 
> So if your case officer has not received them, it does not always mean the hospital has not uploaded them. The CO will only receive the report once Global Health has released it. This may be a few hours or days for 'clean' medicals .
> If tthe Co has not received them in a long time, it probably means they havae been referred to MOC.
> 
> However, what I fail to figure is why some COs , like mine, can tell you they are referred and give you the date of referral, while others will say they are referred, but they do not know when, and others still, just do not know where the reports are.


But CO will know that meds are referred - would not he?
This should be on their file or something?


----------



## tenten

superm said:


> But CO will know that meds are referred - would not he?
> This should be on their file or something?


All things being normal CO should know. However, this forum has several applicants whose COs did not know where their reports where, all they got was - I have not received your medicals'

We can only speculate that perhaps CO is not telling the whole truth or GH failed to notify CO of the referral through thier system.


----------



## udda

jogiyogi said:


> No news from RL so far :-(


No update from my end...


----------



## superm

tenten said:


> All things being normal CO should know. However, this forum has several applicants whose COs did not know where their reports where, all they got was - I have not received your medicals'
> 
> We can only speculate that perhaps CO is not telling the whole truth or GH failed to notify CO of the referral through thier system.


I guess in these cases: - [email protected] can help as I mentioned in my above post!


----------



## tenten

superm said:


> I guess in these cases: - [email protected] can help as I mentioned in my above post!


I agree.


----------



## hunganh07

Congrats!!!


----------



## Prashanthik

Hi,

Could anyone tell us the procedure on how to proceed with PCC and medical clearance in Bangalore, India.

Thanks


----------



## mamunmaziz

superm said:


> I guess in these cases: - [email protected] can help as I mentioned in my above post!


If I ask about my medicals sending email to that id, shall I get reply from them shortly?


----------



## monty83

Goran said:


> Hey guys! I got a visa grant finally


Hey ..its so qucik....happy to see such a quick resonse as it gives hope to all of us for quck answer also....all the best mate...enjoy :clap2:


----------



## monty83

Question: I have applied for regional Visa as main applicant and accompyning aprtner is my wife n infant. My question is Is it possible that after visa grant i fly alone and then my wife and infant arrive later before the visa expiry date for first entry. Or do we need to fly together as they are on my visa.


----------



## Want2Move2013

tenten said:


> I have this assumption of what happens, that I shared months back.
> Medicals, if all clear follow this path
> 
> Panel Doctor > Global Health > Case Officer.
> 
> IF they are referred they follow this path;
> 
> Panel Doctor > Global Health > MEdical Officer of The Commonwealth > CO.
> 
> So if your case officer has not received them, it does not always mean the hospital has not uploaded them. The CO will only receive the report once Global Health has released it. This may be a few hours or days for 'clean' medicals .
> If tthe Co has not received them in a long time, it probably means they havae been referred to MOC.
> 
> However, what I fail to figure is why some COs , like mine, can tell you they are referred and give you the date of referral, while others will say they are referred, but they do not know when, and others still, just do not know where the reports are.


Hi,
Thanks for giving the steps here.
I have a question. After doing the medicals until the CO is assigned, is there any way to find out the status of your medicals? Ours currently shows status recommended. Will health strategies give any info if you mail them?
The hospital confirmed uploading meds a week back and the organize health examination link has disappeared, but no clue on the status. Please give a hint.
Thanks!


----------



## mandanapu

superm said:


> Did you mail to this address - [email protected] with following details of each applicant facing problem:
> 
> TRN
> DOB
> NAME
> Passport#
> And mention the problem you are having?
> This team is supposed to solve out tech issues like this!
> No harm in trying!
> 
> Best of Luck!


I did write couple of mails to them. But not getting any reply yet. Even my co is not responding on the same. Dunno wt to do? Even called co today, but it went to mailbox.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## Anjalisham

Hi this is those who want to write to the health department. This was post last week.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...erged-medicals-questions-331.html#post1135246


----------



## VenuKumar

Hi All,


I have lodged my 189 visa but in the application i have entered my parents , brother and sister names in the non migrating dependents section by mistake. How do i correct this. Please help!

Thank you,
Venu.


----------



## vinnie88

mandanapu said:


> I did write couple of mails to them. But not getting any reply yet. Even my co is not responding on the same. Dunno wt to do? Even called co today, but it went to mailbox.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


I have the same CO and she hasnt responded to me either. I will email her again in a couple of days. I tried to call a few times and it always goes to voicemail. Spoke to a DIAC operator and he said he is unable to access my file due to privacy reasons and only CO can give status updates. 

I really hope its the medicals that has delayed my application and not some crazy external check process! I will find out soon. 

I know there are lots of medically referred Dec and early Jan applicants who havent been cleared yet and I hope Im one of them lol


----------



## tenten

VenuKumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa but in the application i have entered my parents , brother and sister names in the non migrating dependents section by mistake. How do i correct this. Please help!
> 
> Thank you,
> Venu.


Use form 1023. 

You may have to wait until CO is allocated for you to submit the form. That is when you will have the address of where exactly to send it too. I doubt there is where it can be attached with your eVisa application.


----------



## abdulazeem

tenten said:


> Use form 1023.
> 
> You may have to wait until CO is allocated for you to submit the form. That is when you will have the address of where exactly to send it too. I doubt there is where it can be attached with your eVisa application.


I have attached 1023 to my evisa before CO allocation for the same reason and when CO got assigned he updated my application


----------



## tenten

abdulazeem said:


> I have attached 1023 to my evisa before CO allocation for the same reason and when CO got assigned he updated my application


There you go VenuKumar. You could attach it to your application.


----------



## abdulazeem

tenten said:


> There you go VenuKumar. You could attach it to your application.


Venu u can attach selecting other document specify field wish u luck


----------



## varuni

superm said:


> Did you mail to this address - [email protected] with following details of each applicant facing problem:
> 
> TRN
> DOB
> NAME
> Passport#
> And mention the problem you are having?
> This team is supposed to solve out tech issues like this!
> No harm in trying!
> 
> Best of Luck!




Thanks Superm!

I have sent an email to the email id. Lets see what they've got to say.
However, going through the replies on this subject, looks like the way this works is infact a feature, and not a bug...

Will keep you posted.

Varuni


----------



## melbourne2012

monty83 said:


> Question: I have applied for regional Visa as main applicant and accompyning aprtner is my wife n infant. My question is Is it possible that after visa grant i fly alone and then my wife and infant arrive later before the visa expiry date for first entry. Or do we need to fly together as they are on my visa.


yes you can fly alone, your partner and son just need to arrive aus before the first entry date specified on you grant letter


----------



## mailatrekha

roninquick said:


> hi..i applied on 14th Apr and today i got a mail that a CO is allocated..he has asked for pcc, medical & form 80..


Wow thts pretty fast..... Congrats.... am still waiting.... got my acknowledgment yesterday.... atleast i got acknowledgment thats also a relief


----------



## citylan

mailatrekha said:


> Wow thts pretty fast..... Congrats.... am still waiting.... got my acknowledgment yesterday.... atleast i got acknowledgment thats also a relief


Did you apply for the visa yesterday itself? Since the acknowledgement is sent within minutes of applying for the visa.


----------



## mailatrekha

citylan said:


> Did you apply for the visa yesterday itself? Since the acknowledgement is sent within minutes of applying for the visa.



No , I've applied on 26th of March and got the acknowledgment yesterday.... 

I am not sure why it took this long... 

hoping to get CO soon....


----------



## citylan

hi all, i was wondering does DIAC require form 1221 for 190 Visa application? thanks


----------



## vovon

Got the grant mail today morning.. phew!... the real challenge begins now! Thanks to everyone on the forum for their bit.

Regards
Vovon


----------



## ash19845

vovon said:


> Got the grant mail today morning.. phew!... the real challenge begins now! Thanks to everyone on the forum for their bit.
> 
> Regards
> Vovon


Congrats!!!


----------



## mamunmaziz

vovon said:


> Got the grant mail today morning.. phew!... the real challenge begins now! Thanks to everyone on the forum for their bit.
> 
> Regards
> Vovon


congrats.


----------



## rkumar1

vovon said:


> Got the grant mail today morning.. phew!... the real challenge begins now! Thanks to everyone on the forum for their bit.
> 
> Regards
> Vovon


many congratulations on your visa grant Vovon....Cheers and party time....


----------



## vovon

ash19845 said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## vovon

rkumar1 said:


> many congratulations on your visa grant Vovon....Cheers and party time....


Thanks a lot!


----------



## vovon

mamunmaziz said:


> congrats.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## amarnathp

hi mates, just got my grant letter.. thanks to all of u fro your support. especially superm. 

Visa lodged under 190 - 03 Apr 2013
CO requested for Docs(PCC and medicals) - 17 Apr 2013
PCC and Medicals submitted - 19 April 2013
Grant letter - 24 Apr 2013

I believe my case was approved pretty quickly...please post your questions if some one want to know more..wil be happy to reply u..


----------



## roninquick

amarnathp said:


> hi mates, just got my grant letter.. thanks to all of u fro your support. especially superm.
> 
> Visa lodged under 190 - 03 Apr 2013
> CO requested for Docs(PCC and medicals) - 17 Apr 2013
> PCC and Medicals submitted - 19 April 2013
> Grant letter - 24 Apr 2013
> 
> I believe my case was approved pretty quickly...please post your questions if some one want to know more..wil be happy to reply u..


congratulatios dear..m filling form 80..it asks if i know somebody in australia & and my address in aus..but i dont know anyone neither have any address..would it impact my application??


----------



## mailatrekha

amarnathp said:


> hi mates, just got my grant letter.. thanks to all of u fro your support. especially superm.
> 
> Visa lodged under 190 - 03 Apr 2013
> CO requested for Docs(PCC and medicals) - 17 Apr 2013
> PCC and Medicals submitted - 19 April 2013
> Grant letter - 24 Apr 2013
> 
> I believe my case was approved pretty quickly...please post your questions if some one want to know more..wil be happy to reply u..


wow congrats.... 

did you apply frm india? (I mean onshore or offshore?) .

can you list out all the docs you have submitted?


----------



## sss.shastry

All,

What is the diff between Form 1022 & 1023 ?
I missed to furnish my UK travel details which I want to share them now.
For this, do I need to fill Form 1022 or 1023?

As, I'm yet to furnish the UK travel details, should I wait for CO to ask for UK PCC or can I apply for it now?
Does CO ask for PCC in all the cases or is it his/her discretionary?

I'm applying for medicals this weekend.
I've seen lot of complaints from forum members reg the hospital staff not uploading the docs properly/on time.
Can I collect Med reports by hand and upload them on my own?
If not, can I ask hospital staff to upload them in front of me?

What is the best way to handle this situation to avoid delays?

~Venkat


----------



## Manvir

varuni said:


> May be not the right thread to post this query. However, this is the most active and participated thread and hence bear with me.
> 
> My last document to be uploaded is India-PCC is still pending for last 40 days. I have pushed my local police station, (which is one of the busiest unfortunately) to clear my report. The cop said that it will now go to Commissioner's office.
> 
> Now, how long does it take once it is cleared in local police station. Anyone with experience in Bangalore PCC? When will I get SMS to collect PCC from PSK?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Varuni


Why your going through these fu***** police stations? I think you should be able to get Indian PCC fro Indian consulate/embassy.


----------



## roadies

amarnathp said:


> hi mates, just got my grant letter.. thanks to all of u fro your support. especially superm.
> 
> Visa lodged under 190 - 03 Apr 2013
> CO requested for Docs(PCC and medicals) - 17 Apr 2013
> PCC and Medicals submitted - 19 April 2013
> Grant letter - 24 Apr 2013
> 
> I believe my case was approved pretty quickly...please post your questions if some one want to know more..wil be happy to reply u..


Hi can you share ur employment n work exp docs what you have provided and did they do job verification


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

@mailatrekha: Its interesting to see some people who applied after us have got their visa grants already. I wonder what the reason for that is. We dont even have a CO yet. Maybe we are just incredibly unlucky huh.


----------



## superm

vovon said:


> Got the grant mail today morning.. phew!... the real challenge begins now! Thanks to everyone on the forum for their bit.
> 
> Regards
> Vovon


Congrats! :clap2:


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

amarnathp said:


> hi mates, just got my grant letter.. thanks to all of u fro your support. especially superm.
> 
> Visa lodged under 190 - 03 Apr 2013
> CO requested for Docs(PCC and medicals) - 17 Apr 2013
> PCC and Medicals submitted - 19 April 2013
> Grant letter - 24 Apr 2013
> 
> I believe my case was approved pretty quickly...please post your questions if some one want to know more..wil be happy to reply u..


Hearty congratulations dude. Whats your CO's initials and which team was he from?


----------



## chengke

amarnathp said:


> hi mates, just got my grant letter.. thanks to all of u fro your support. especially superm.
> 
> Visa lodged under 190 - 03 Apr 2013
> CO requested for Docs(PCC and medicals) - 17 Apr 2013
> PCC and Medicals submitted - 19 April 2013
> Grant letter - 24 Apr 2013
> 
> I believe my case was approved pretty quickly...please post your questions if some one want to know more..wil be happy to reply u..


congratulations mate, hope i could get mine grant soon.


----------



## noobrex

amarnathp said:


> hi mates, just got my grant letter.. thanks to all of u fro your support. especially superm.
> 
> Visa lodged under 190 - 03 Apr 2013
> CO requested for Docs(PCC and medicals) - 17 Apr 2013
> PCC and Medicals submitted - 19 April 2013
> Grant letter - 24 Apr 2013
> 
> I believe my case was approved pretty quickly...please post your questions if some one want to know more..wil be happy to reply u..



which SS you applied for and under which occupation ?


----------



## mailatrekha

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> @mailatrekha: Its interesting to see some people who applied after us have got their visa grants already. I wonder what the reason for that is. We dont even have a CO yet. Maybe we are just incredibly unlucky huh.


Only reason I can think of now is , may be because we already have valid visa and we are in Australia... 

Ofshore applicants might be having more priority than us..... I dont know...

Just hope for the best....


----------



## sukhnav

Manvir said:


> Why your going through these fu***** police stations? I think you should be able to get Indian PCC fro Indian consulate/embassy.


Yes no need to visit any police station. Visit www.passportindia.gov.in and take online appointment for PCC visit the nearest passport office and u will get in 2 hours only. Best of luck.

Regards,


----------



## sach_1213

amarnathp said:


> hi mates, just got my grant letter.. thanks to all of u fro your support. especially superm.
> 
> Visa lodged under 190 - 03 Apr 2013
> CO requested for Docs(PCC and medicals) - 17 Apr 2013
> PCC and Medicals submitted - 19 April 2013
> Grant letter - 24 Apr 2013
> 
> I believe my case was approved pretty quickly...please post your questions if some one want to know more..wil be happy to reply u..


Congrats


----------



## sach_1213

vovon said:


> Got the grant mail today morning.. phew!... the real challenge begins now! Thanks to everyone on the forum for their bit.
> 
> Regards
> Vovon


Congrats


----------



## australia.ind

vovon said:


> Got the grant mail today morning.. phew!... the real challenge begins now! Thanks to everyone on the forum for their bit.
> 
> Regards
> Vovon



Hey great man!!!!! Congrats!!!!!
Even I got CO from the sane team T4


----------



## sukhnav

vovon said:


> Got the grant mail today morning.. phew!... the real challenge begins now! Thanks to everyone on the forum for their bit.
> 
> Regards
> Vovon


Hey Congrats dear... Wish u all the best....

Regards,


----------



## Manvir

VenuKumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa but in the application i have entered my parents , brother and sister names in the non migrating dependents section by mistake. How do i correct this. Please help!
> 
> Thank you,
> Venu.


Download Form 1023 from immigration site. Fill, sign it, scan it and send it to [email protected].


----------



## vovon

australia.ind said:


> Hey great man!!!!! Congrats!!!!!
> Even I got CO from the sane team T4


Thanks! All the best!


----------



## Beeceejohn

Hi Guys,

I did my medicals here in Sydney before I got my visa acknowledgement letter so I could not advise Medibank to send the health report to any DIAC office. But now I have my acknowledgement letter with Adelaide Office on it. I have not gotten CO. Is it likely that my CO will come from Adelaide office? And can I send my health to Adelaide office before CO is allocated or I should wait for CO allocation before sending it?

Thanks


----------



## mirza_755

vovon said:


> Got the grant mail today morning.. phew!... the real challenge begins now! Thanks to everyone on the forum for their bit.
> 
> Regards
> Vovon


Congrats man. Great news started for today ...................Hope remaining will get their grant soon .................


----------



## mirza_755

*Team 34, CO BD*

Hi, is there any body who is assigned from T34, CO BD ? I only know volatile vortex who is in same CO but not getting any response from him / her !


----------



## Manvir

Beeceejohn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I did my medicals here in Sydney before I got my visa acknowledgement letter so I could not advise Medibank to send the health report to any DIAC office. But now I have my acknowledgement letter with Adelaide Office on it. I have not gotten CO. Is it likely that my CO will come from Adelaide office? And can I send my health to Adelaide office before CO is allocated or I should wait for CO allocation before sending it?
> 
> Thanks


I would recommend you to call 1300364613 in that case.


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations vovon! Good luck with next steps!


----------



## vishsang

Any new CO allocations? It seems like there was very little communication from the DIAC in the last few days!


----------



## tenten

sss.shastry said:


> All,
> 
> What is the diff between Form 1022 & 1023 ?
> I missed to furnish my UK travel details which I want to share them now.
> For this, do I need to fill Form 1022 or 1023?
> 
> As, I'm yet to furnish the UK travel details, should I wait for CO to ask for UK PCC or can I apply for it now?
> Does CO ask for PCC in all the cases or is it his/her discretionary?
> 
> I'm applying for medicals this weekend.
> I've seen lot of complaints from forum members reg the hospital staff not uploading the docs properly/on time.
> Can I collect Med reports by hand and upload them on my own?
> If not, can I ask hospital staff to upload them in front of me?
> 
> What is the best way to handle this situation to avoid delays?
> 
> ~Venkat


Have you haad a look at the forms? Their titles say it all.

1022 - Notification of Changed circumstances. Something has changed and DIAC needs to know like, a baby has been born, you get married, your health deteriorates seriously. Its about a situation that did not exist when you applied, but now exists.

1023 - Notification of incorrect answers.
There are answers on any form you submitted which were incorrect even at the time you submitted. YOu use this form to make corrects on errors that you made.


----------



## noobrex

amarnathp said:


> hi mates, just got my grant letter.. thanks to all of u fro your support. especially superm.
> 
> Visa lodged under 190 - 03 Apr 2013
> CO requested for Docs(PCC and medicals) - 17 Apr 2013
> PCC and Medicals submitted - 19 April 2013
> Grant letter - 24 Apr 2013
> 
> I believe my case was approved pretty quickly...please post your questions if some one want to know more..wil be happy to reply u..


Dude congrats and pls reply


----------



## amarnathp

roninquick said:


> congratulatios dear..m filling form 80..it asks if i know somebody in australia & and my address in aus..but i dont know anyone neither have any address..would it impact my application??


u don't need to know anyone there..u can leave that section blank...it wont affect u any way...even I left that section blank...


----------



## amarnathp

mailatrekha said:


> wow congrats....
> 
> did you apply frm india? (I mean onshore or offshore?) .
> 
> can you list out all the docs you have submitted?



I applied from india with NSW ss (190)under software developer.

I uploaded my all my marks list(10,12 and bacehlors),employment letters, tax proofs,passport


----------



## mamunmaziz

rkumar1 said:


> many congratulations on your visa grant Vovon....Cheers and party time....


Have you Got any Job in Parth Buddy?
What is the present Job condition there in Australia?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## amarnathp

roadies said:


> Hi can you share ur employment n work exp docs what you have provided and did they do job verification


hi bro...I may not share my docs but can give details.
I have worked for top MNC in India like Satyam,Infosys and \cognizant. I believe that helped me... I provide relieving letters of previous companies and employment letter of present cpmpmay. let me know if u need more details..


----------



## amarnathp

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hearty congratulations dude. Whats your CO's initials and which team was he from?


CO is ES from team 33 Brisnbane...


----------



## amarnathp

noobrex said:


> which SS you applied for and under which occupation ?


sorry for the delay bro...power cut...

and my SS is NSW under software developer..

let me know if u need more info..


----------



## applyoz

vovon said:


> Got the grant mail today morning.. phew!... the real challenge begins now! Thanks to everyone on the forum for their bit.
> 
> Regards
> Vovon


Congrats Vovon :clap2:


----------



## bots123

Visa Granted Yippiiiiieeeeeeeee!!!!! Today. Thanx forum mates,lane:


----------



## tenten

bots123 said:


> Visa Granted Yippiiiiieeeeeeeee!!!!! Today. Thanx forum mates,lane:


So happy for you mate. Now you can relax or go to a china shop to relieve the stress by breaking some china - I hear it helps. hahahaha

This is good news.

Enjoy. Will give you a call later.


----------



## vishsang

bots123 said:


> Visa Granted Yippiiiiieeeeeeeee!!!!! Today. Thanx forum mates,lane:


Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## sach_1213

bots123 said:


> Visa Granted Yippiiiiieeeeeeeee!!!!! Today. Thanx forum mates,lane:


Congrats buddy


----------



## anandlitesh

Hi All,

I have one query for my medicals..

Status of medical on e-visa shown it required and medical link disappeared after 3 days of Medical.

rest all he documents in shows it received.

can any one suggest y my medicals are showing required.

.


----------



## anandlitesh

bots123 said:


> Visa Granted Yippiiiiieeeeeeeee!!!!! Today. Thanx forum mates,lane:




Congreates dear.......


----------



## udda

bots123 said:


> Visa Granted Yippiiiiieeeeeeeee!!!!! Today. Thanx forum mates,lane:


Congratulations...


----------



## ashadi

Congratulations dude.

Anyone got grant today ?


----------



## zamil525

vishsang said:


> Any new CO allocations? It seems like there was very little communication from the DIAC in the last few days!


I got CO allocation mail on 16-April. Its from Team 2 Adelaide. He has asked to submit form-80 only. But I also didn't submit med docs and PCC, but don't know why CO didn't ask for those.


----------



## joluwarrior

bots123 said:


> Visa Granted Yippiiiiieeeeeeeee!!!!! Today. Thanx forum mates,lane:


Congratulations !! :clap2:


----------



## tenten

zamil525 said:


> I got CO allocation mail on 16-April. Its from Team 2 Adelaide. He has asked to submit form-80 only. But I also didn't submit med docs and PCC, but don't know why CO didn't ask for those.


Just go with the flow. Submit what the Co has requested. In the mean time you could do your meds and have your PCC ready so that when CO requests for these, they will be ready. Its your call.


----------



## vishsang

zamil525 said:


> I got CO allocation mail on 16-April. Its from Team 2 Adelaide. He has asked to submit form-80 only. But I also didn't submit med docs and PCC, but don't know why CO didn't ask for those.


OK. Sometimes i've seen COs ask for a few docs and then after receiving them they ask for a few more. Don't know why they do that. But you can get your meds and PCCs submitted even though the CO didn't ask for it. It might make the process faster...

BTW, when did you lodge your application?


----------



## joluwarrior

vovon said:


> Got the grant mail today morning.. phew!... the real challenge begins now! Thanks to everyone on the forum for their bit.
> 
> Regards
> Vovon


Congratulations !! :clap2:


----------



## zamil525

Dear members

I got mail from CO. CO asked me to submit form 80 only even though I did not submit PCC and med docs. Even if CO didn't ask med docs can I go for Medicals ?? One of my frnd told tht CO needs to give a input for each applicant to go for med check ups in online system. So until & unless CO tells me to submit med docs I can't go for med check up....Can any one pls. clarify my the matter plsss???


----------



## anandlitesh

zamil525 said:


> I got CO allocation mail on 16-April. Its from Team 2 Adelaide. He has asked to submit form-80 only. But I also didn't submit med docs and PCC, but don't know why CO didn't ask for those.



Please share the CO Initials of team 2..

.


----------



## noobrex

amarnathp said:


> sorry for the delay bro...power cut...
> 
> and my SS is NSW under software developer..
> 
> let me know if u need more info..


np bro, when did you file ACS and how long did it took you to get an invite and how much time the SS took ?


----------



## zamil525

vishsang said:


> OK. Sometimes i've seen COs ask for a few docs and then after receiving them they ask for a few more. Don't know why they do that. But you can get your meds and PCCs submitted even though the CO didn't ask for it. It might make the process faster...
> 
> BTW, when did you lodge your application?


I lodged my one on 28-Feb. When did u lodge ur one ??


----------



## vishsang

zamil525 said:


> Dear members
> 
> I got mail from CO. CO asked me to submit form 80 only even though I did not submit PCC and med docs. Even if CO didn't ask med docs can I go for Medicals ?? One of my frnd told tht CO needs to give a input for each applicant to go for med check ups in online system. So until & unless CO tells me to submit med docs I can't go for med check up....Can any one pls. clarify my the matter plsss???


My agent previously told me the same thing. But when I demanded to speak to a senior at the agency, they clarified that we can get the meds done beforehand. 

The only issue is that the date by which you have to enter Australia for the first time after getting the PR will depend on PCC & Meds (I believe it is about 10-12 months from the date of the earliest dated PCC/Medical). 

So if you can't enter Australia within the next one year from right now, then wait for your CO to ask for them. Hope it makes sense


----------



## vishsang

zamil525 said:


> I lodged my one on 28-Feb. When did u lodge ur one ??


23 March


----------



## applyoz

bots123 said:


> Visa Granted Yippiiiiieeeeeeeee!!!!! Today. Thanx forum mates,lane:


Congratulations bots123:clap2:


----------



## haryk

applyoz said:


> Congratulations bots123:clap2:


Congrates bots123... Enjoy.......


----------



## amarnathp

noobrex said:


> np bro, when did you file ACS and how long did it took you to get an invite and how much time the SS took ?


ACS took one month I applied on 28May 2012 and got ACS letter on 03 July 2012.

SS applied - 13 NOV 12
ACK - 23 Jan 13
Success letter - 24 March 13


----------



## noobrex

amarnathp said:


> ACS took one month I applied on 28May 2012 and got ACS letter on 03 July 2012.
> 
> SS applied - 13 NOV 12
> ACK - 23 Jan 13
> Success letter - 24 March 13


Thanks a lot bro . I am eagerly awaiting my ACS results, I applied on 12 March.


----------



## mamunmaziz

zamil525 said:


> Dear members
> 
> I got mail from CO. CO asked me to submit form 80 only even though I did not submit PCC and med docs. Even if CO didn't ask med docs can I go for Medicals ?? One of my frnd told tht CO needs to give a input for each applicant to go for med check ups in online system. So until & unless CO tells me to submit med docs I can't go for med check up....Can any one pls. clarify my the matter plsss???


i think ur CO send u some pdf files. In check list u perhaps not reqested for pcc or med. But go throug other pages...may be the 1rst one, u may find something about pcc and med as those two were requested before in ur evisa page.
So i think pcc and med have also to submit with other.


----------



## monty83

melbourne2012 said:


> yes you can fly alone, your partner and son just need to arrive aus before the first entry date specified on you grant letter


Thank you for reply and for making my planning better...now i just need to wait for the magical email....one thing so i shall not carry all the funds with me i should only carry my part and rest to be carried by my wife...


----------



## mamunmaziz

zamil525 said:


> I got CO allocation mail on 16-April. Its from Team 2 Adelaide. He has asked to submit form-80 only. But I also didn't submit med docs and PCC, but don't know why CO didn't ask for those.


zamil, my CO also from team2 Adelaide.
Her initial TS.
What about u.


----------



## Beeceejohn

Manvir said:


> I would recommend you to call 1300364613 in that case.



Thanks alot for the suggestion. I will ring them tommorrow. I don't mind if I get opinion of others on this.


----------



## AtifALi27

Beeceejohn said:


> Thanks alot for the suggestion. I will ring them tommorrow. I don't mind if I get opinion of others on this.


Hi Guys ,
how do we get the Co s number? do we have to ask them directly?? or ??


----------



## superm

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> how do we get the Co s number? do we have to ask them directly?? or ??


Should be present in the mail from CO only!
Or ask DIAC operator to patch you through to your CO (if you have CO name etc.)


----------



## AtifALi27

superm said:


> Should be present in the mail from CO only!
> Or ask DIAC operator to patch you through to your CO (if you have CO name etc.)


Thanks mate.. but i jus have the group(T34) mail id (Via )CO 's mail..Can any of u help me with the DIAC operators number?


----------



## rkumar1

mamunmaziz said:


> Have you Got any Job in Parth Buddy?
> What is the present Job condition there in Australia?:fingerscrossed:



Well not till now job hunt is still going on...now market is started picking up as the time when i landed market was silent that time.


----------



## ian.thomas

Beeceejohn said:


> Thanks alot for the suggestion. I will ring them tommorrow. I don't mind if I get opinion of others on this.


Hi Mate,

Don't ring tomorrow. It's a public holiday here. 
Call on Friday.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi guys,
please tell me whats the effect of uploading all the required documents after lodging visa....other than medical.....


----------



## vishsang

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi guys,
> please tell me whats the effect of uploading all the required documents after lodging visa....other than medical.....


Advantage - your process will be fairly quick (provided CO doesn't need additional supporting documents and your meds don't get referred)

Disadvantage - you will need to enter Australia to validate your PR within 10-12 months of your earliest dated PCC/Medical. So the sooner you get your PCC, the sooner you'll have to enter Aus for the first time.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

vishsang said:


> Advantage - your process will be fairly quick (provided CO doesn't need additional supporting documents and your meds don't get referred)
> 
> Disadvantage - you will need to enter Australia to validate your PR within 10-12 months of your earliest dated PCC/Medical. So the sooner you get your PCC, the sooner you'll have to enter Aus for the first time.


its not disadvantage..i am willing to enter australia within a week of grant 
please tell me what u mean by "*your meds don't get referred*"


----------



## vishsang

Haseeb.hasan said:


> its not disadvantage..i am willing to enter australia within a week of grant
> please tell me what u mean by "*your meds don't get referred*"


Sometimes medicals are reffered to MOC (Medical Officer of Commonwealth?) if the officers at DIAC are ill-equipped to make a decision on your medicals.. possibly due to some medical conditions. The MOC then determines whether your medicals can be finalized or further tests are reqd. 

If referred, medicals can take anywhere from one month to a few months to get finalized.


----------



## tenten

Haseeb.hasan said:


> its not disadvantage..i am willing to enter australia within a week of grant
> please tell me what u mean by "*your meds don't get referred*"


Don't tell me you have not heard of the largest snake on number 99, on this snakes and ladders game.


See my earlier post


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

tenten said:


> Don't tell me you have not heard of the largest snake on number 99, on this snakes and ladders game.
> 
> 
> See my earlier post


hmm i understood...but i don't think so it will happen more often..there must be some certain cases....as i have seen in this forum that few pplz are referred the medical...even in my friend circle...that never happened


----------



## roninquick

amarnathp said:


> u don't need to know anyone there..u can leave that section blank...it wont affect u any way...even I left that section blank...


thanks mate..i've recently moved to a new city about a month back but with same company..do i need to update diac about it..if yes do i need to submit pcc for this city as well..


----------



## pm5

Hi all,

I lodged the visa application on 22nd April. I am seeing various links to upload documents. I have 2 questions:
* The Link - Organise your health examination opens in a new window but the page remains blank. I have been trying it for last 2 days. Has anyone else faced this problem?
* I have read people discussing about uploading salary slips, etc. Do you upload it as one of the documents of work experience evidence alongwith the employer letter, etc.?


----------



## superm

pm5 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged the visa application on 22nd April. I am seeing various links to upload documents. I have 2 questions:
> * The Link - Organise your health examination opens in a new window but the page remains blank. I have been trying it for last 2 days. Has anyone else faced this problem?
> 
> *you can mail to this address - [email protected] with following details of each applicant facing problem:
> 
> TRN
> DOB
> NAME
> Passport#
> And mention the problem you are having!*
> 
> * I have read people discussing about uploading salary slips, etc. Do you upload it as one of the documents of work experience evidence alongwith the employer letter, etc.?


*yeah - you can do that.. if there's no fitting category chose 'other' - and descibe in few words*

Answers in bold above!
Hope it helped!


----------



## Ykeraliya

Hi All,

Case officer requested following information 
Character requirement for Me & My wife
Heath requirement for Me, My wife and My daughter
Form 1023 - To move my parents name from Non-Migrating family members to Other Family Members

These documents status has changed to Requested as well, but New link got added as Requested for form 1022 while CO has requested form 1023.

I sent Indian and Australian PCC through mail along with form 1023 and uploaded same to DIAC website.

Should I write a mail to case officer to draw her attention on this mistake (She has requested form 1023, but DIAC expects form 1022) ?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313: ACS: 14-Dec-2012; IELTS: 12-Jan-2013; EOI: 01-Feb-2013; 
Invitation: 04-Feb-2013; Application Lodged: 01-March-2013; Ack: 12-March-2013; CO: 08-Apr-2013; Australian PCC: 15-Apr-2013; Indian PCC: 19-Apr-2013; Grant: Awaiting


----------



## joluwarrior

Ykeraliya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Case officer requested following information
> Character requirement for Me & My wife
> Heath requirement for Me, My wife and My daughter
> Form 1023 - To move my parents name from Non-Migrating family members to Other Family Members
> 
> These documents status has changed to Requested as well, but New link got added as Requested for form 1022 while CO has requested form 1023.
> 
> I sent Indian and Australian PCC through mail along with form 1023 and uploaded same to DIAC website.
> 
> Should I write a mail to case officer to draw her attention on this mistake (She has requested form 1023, but DIAC expects form 1022) ?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313: ACS: 14-Dec-2012; IELTS: 12-Jan-2013; EOI: 01-Feb-2013;
> Invitation: 04-Feb-2013; Application Lodged: 01-March-2013; Ack: 12-March-2013; CO: 08-Apr-2013; Australian PCC: 15-Apr-2013; Indian PCC: 19-Apr-2013; Grant: Awaiting



Form 1023 is correct. You have already have their data, but in the wrong place. So you have been asked to submit corrections through Form 1023.


----------



## superm

Ykeraliya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Case officer requested following information
> Character requirement for Me & My wife
> Heath requirement for Me, My wife and My daughter
> Form 1023 - To move my parents name from Non-Migrating family members to Other Family Members
> 
> These documents status has changed to Requested as well, but New link got added as Requested for form 1022 while CO has requested form 1023.
> 
> I sent Indian and Australian PCC through mail along with form 1023 and uploaded same to DIAC website.
> 
> Should I write a mail to case officer to draw her attention on this mistake (She has requested form 1023, but DIAC expects form 1022) ?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313: ACS: 14-Dec-2012; IELTS: 12-Jan-2013; EOI: 01-Feb-2013;
> Invitation: 04-Feb-2013; Application Lodged: 01-March-2013; Ack: 12-March-2013; CO: 08-Apr-2013; Australian PCC: 15-Apr-2013; Indian PCC: 19-Apr-2013; Grant: Awaiting


Don't mention it as a mistake. Just ask politely that '_am seeing 1022 form as Requested; am assuming it meant 1023 only - is this something different am supposed to provide?_'


----------



## AtifALi27

Hi Guys 
I need some informatiom from the CO.
Can i jus say "I would be glad if u would let me know, i fyou have recieved all the required documents?"


----------



## joluwarrior

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi Guys
> I need some informatiom from the CO.
> Can i jus say "I would be glad if u would let me know, i fyou have recieved all the required documents?"


Are you talking of email ?
I would suggest a direct call. Just so that the reply is faster than an email. If further action required from your end, you can be on the buzzer right away.


----------



## pm5

superm said:


> *yeah - you can do that.. if there's no fitting category chose 'other' - and descibe in few words*
> 
> Answers in bold above!
> Hope it helped!


Sent the mail. Thanks a lot SuperM.


----------



## superm

pm5 said:


> Sent the mail. Thanks a lot SuperM.


Sure Buddy!
They may take a while to reply.. but issue should be resolved soon. They generally do not ignore issue mails.
Best of Luck!


----------



## sss.shastry

tenten said:


> Have you haad a look at the forms? Their titles say it all.
> 
> 1022 - Notification of Changed circumstances. Something has changed and DIAC needs to know like, a baby has been born, you get married, your health deteriorates seriously. Its about a situation that did not exist when you applied, but now exists.
> 
> 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers.
> There are answers on any form you submitted which were incorrect even at the time you submitted. YOu use this form to make corrects on errors that you made.


Thanks for the response TenTen.
What about my other questions below?

As, I'm yet to furnish the UK travel details, should I wait for CO to ask for UK PCC or can I apply for it now?
Does CO ask for PCC in all the cases or is it his/her discretionary?

I'm applying for medicals this weekend.
I've seen lot of complaints from forum members reg the hospital staff not uploading the docs properly/on time.
Can I collect Med reports by hand and upload them on my own?
If not, can I ask hospital staff to upload them in front of me?

What is the best way to handle this situation to avoid delays?


----------



## cocofrap

pm5 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged the visa application on 22nd April. I am seeing various links to upload documents. I have 2 questions:
> * The Link - Organise your health examination opens in a new window but the page remains blank. I have been trying it for last 2 days. Has anyone else faced this problem?
> * I have read people discussing about uploading salary slips, etc. Do you upload it as one of the documents of work experience evidence alongwith the employer letter, etc.?


I've experienced the same with the health link. What browser are you using? I tried opening it using a different browser and it did the trick


----------



## amarnathp

roninquick said:


> thanks mate..i've recently moved to a new city about a month back but with same company..do i need to update diac about it..if yes do i need to submit pcc for this city as well..


don't do that...don't meesup ur application. only one pCC is enough and that doesnt tell anything about ur address.


----------



## roninquick

amarnathp said:


> don't do that...don't meesup ur application. only one pCC is enough and that doesnt tell anything about ur address.


wht if i get a verification call at my office..though everybody is alligned..but u never know..


----------



## pm5

cocofrap said:


> I've experienced the same with the health link. What browser are you using? I tried opening it using a different browser and it did the trick


I have tried safari and chrome. Which browser did you use successfully?


----------



## amarnathp

roninquick said:


> wht if i get a verification call at my office..though everybody is alligned..but u never know..


that's worst case dude...it wont happen. u can tell its a temporary move. if u tell diac that ur address changed..u have to submit address proofs. don't worry...just go with existing address..


----------



## cocofrap

pm5 said:


> I have tried safari and chrome. Which browser did you use successfully?


Firefox worked for me


----------



## roninquick

amarnathp said:


> that's worst case dude...it wont happen. u can tell its a temporary move. if u tell diac that ur address changed..u have to submit address proofs. don't worry...just go with existing address..


thanks mate...relief..


----------



## Nirmalt

*Need info on 189 Visa*



Samy123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my invitation on 15th Sept and lodged my 189 visa on 18th Sept. Still waiting for acknowledgement letter + CO allocation




Dear Samy123,
I am want to apply for 189 visa have many questions, need support /help request you to please post your contact details or your mailing address so that I can post some 
And I wish you all the luck for your Visa !!!
Thx in advance !!


----------



## VenuKumar

abdulazeem said:


> Venu u can attach selecting other document specify field wish u luck



Thank you abdulazeem,

What reason did you give for adding the details in non migrating dependents section?


----------



## fighter

Hi All,

I have got a query regarding the process followed for allocation of CO.For some people I am seeing CO is allocated with a week's time but for others it is taking 4-6 weeks approximately.

Any idea what algorithm is followed for the same...Thanks


----------



## fighter

Hi All,

I have got a query regarding the process followed for allocation of CO.For some people I am seeing CO is allocated with a week's time but for others it is taking 4-6 weeks approximately.

Any idea what algorithm is followed for the same...Thanks


----------



## tenten

sss.shastry said:


> Thanks for the response TenTen.
> What about my other questions below?
> 
> As, I'm yet to furnish the UK travel details, should I wait for CO to ask for UK PCC or can I apply for it now?
> Does CO ask for PCC in all the cases or is it his/her discretionary?
> 
> I'm applying for medicals this weekend.
> I've seen lot of complaints from forum members reg the hospital staff not uploading the docs properly/on time.
> Can I collect Med reports by hand and upload them on my own?
> If not, can I ask hospital staff to upload them in front of me?
> 
> What is the best way to handle this situation to avoid delays?


Concerning PCC - It is mandatory for every person over 16yrs old. You can go ahead to do it now if you want a faster process. It will likely bring back your enter by date.

As for medicals, do not worry much. Applicants with smooth experiences far outnumber those with bad experiences. It is just natural that the bad stuff gets more publicity. For your own peace of mind find out which clinic is recommended by applicants in your area. It will not be necessary to baby sit the hospital staff as they enter your results. And it is not right for you to upload them on your own. DIAC does not expect you to have access to the report sent to them, though the doctor is at liberty to let you know of worrying medical findings for your own medical care.


----------



## vinnie88

fighter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got a query regarding the process followed for allocation of CO.For some people I am seeing CO is allocated with a week's time but for others it is taking 4-6 weeks approximately.
> 
> Any idea what algorithm is followed for the same...Thanks


I believe its either a random process done by a computer and there may be a glitch somewhere in their system that gets some applicants extremely happy and some pretty disappointed regarding CO allocation,

OR

I am wrong and out of my mind! hahaha


----------



## zamil525

mamunmaziz said:


> i think ur CO send u some pdf files. In check list u perhaps not reqested for pcc or med. But go throug other pages...may be the 1rst one, u may find something about pcc and med as those two were requested before in ur evisa page.
> So i think pcc and med have also to submit with other.


Your are right..In checklist CO asked only for Form 80, but in other PDF file the following is written:
"If you are unable to provide the requested information (such as medical results or police checks) within the timeframe specified above, for reasons beyond your control, please send us evidence (such as receipts) that you have applied to do so."

I am wondering because of the red line above. In the checklist only Form 80 is asked, nothing about med or PCC.

So any suggestion ??


----------



## roadies

amarnathp said:


> hi bro...I may not share my docs but can give details.
> I have worked for top MNC in India like Satyam,Infosys and \cognizant. I believe that helped me... I provide relieving letters of previous companies and employment letter of present cpmpmay. let me know if u need more details..


Thanx bro

Ur response appreciated, our companies are also MNCs and i have provided offer letter relieving letter jds reference letters and pay slips

My concern is will they do job verification if they did in ur case whaat did they ask

Thnx


----------



## joluwarrior

zamil525 said:


> Your are right..In checklist CO asked only for Form 80, but in other PDF file the following is written:
> "If you are unable to provide the requested information (such as medical results or police checks) within the timeframe specified above, for reasons beyond your control, please send us evidence (such as receipts) that you have applied to do so."
> 
> I am wondering because of the red line above. In the checklist only Form 80 is asked, nothing about med or PCC.
> 
> So any suggestion ??


What you have quoted in your post is a general piece of information which DIAC conveys to you regarding documents you have to obtain externally.

When external docs are concerned e.g. PCC and Meds, the readiness of the docs are not completely in your hand. That's why the information, which allows you to provide receipts to CO and buy time for the awaited docs. Typical examples can be where applicants have to obtain PCC's for multiple countries or there are no panel physicians in your place of residence.

Docs requested in checklist are to be provided only. Since Form 80 is requested and it's completeness and submission is under your control, the piece of information you quoted would not be triggered for you.


----------



## joluwarrior

fighter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got a query regarding the process followed for allocation of CO.For some people I am seeing CO is allocated with a week's time but for others it is taking 4-6 weeks approximately.
> 
> Any idea what algorithm is followed for the same...Thanks


CO allocation within a week ? 
Kindly share where did you see that. I thought the mandated time was 8 weeks right from start.


----------



## cocofrap

I saw that in this forum too. An April applicant already got his/her grant


----------



## amarnathp

roadies said:


> Thanx bro
> 
> Ur response appreciated, our companies are also MNCs and i have provided offer letter relieving letter jds reference letters and pay slips
> 
> My concern is will they do job verification if they did in ur case whaat did they ask
> 
> Thnx


bro....that we wont be able to know. mostly they wont do verification.incase they do..thay may call the number that is given on relieving letters. usually 3rd parties do the verification I believe.


----------



## vishsang

cocofrap said:


> I saw that in this forum too. An April applicant already got his/her grant


There have been more than a few cases where people have gotten CO assignment within 3-4 weeks and a couple of cases where grant was received within 2-3 weeks of lodgement. The applicants were a mix of onshore and offshore.

So yes, I too was wondering what the criteria was. I assumed at first that maybe all the applicants had front loaded their application with all documents. But that doesn't seem to be true for all cases.


----------



## australia.ind

joluwarrior said:


> CO allocation within a week ?
> Kindly share where did you see that. I thought the mandated time was 8 weeks right from start.


For me it is exactly 4 weeks..but waiting for fbi clearance


----------



## australia.ind

Any grant today..I don't see any tody


----------



## vishsang

australia.ind said:


> Any grant today..I don't see any tody


It's a public holiday in Australia today.


----------



## 204055

neelarao said:


> We have been allocated the same CO too.


How is it going with the C.O?


----------



## hoodaajay1

Hi
Please pardon my ignorance.

For applying for SS (I am assuming it is same as 190 visa), do we need to do anything else also apart from selecting 190, along with 189, while filling details in EOI form?

Thanks


----------



## rupinder.jit

hoodaajay1 said:


> Hi
> Please pardon my ignorance.
> 
> For applying for SS (I am assuming it is same as 190 visa), do we need to do anything else also apart from selecting 190, along with 189, while filling details in EOI form?
> 
> Thanks


If you have 60 points including SS 5 points then select 190 only, otherwise if you have 60 points without SS then 189


----------



## hoodaajay1

rupinder.jit said:


> If you have 60 points including SS 5 points then select 190 only, otherwise if you have 60 points without SS then 189


Thanks Rupinder ji

I have 65 points without SS (still awaiting the ACS feedback though).

So to summarise, if for certain reason I don't get invite for 189, then after 60 days when my application expires I should again submit for 190?

Just trying to understand, is there any harm is selecting both 189 & 190? If I am eligible for 189 won't they send me invite for that?

if I show interest for 190, how does that work, so I need to approach the states through some other website of theirs?

Regards


----------



## rupinder.jit

hoodaajay1 said:


> Thanks Rupinder ji
> 
> I have 65 points without SS (still awaiting the ACS feedback though).
> 
> So to summarise, if for certain reason I don't get invite for 189, then after 60 days when my application expires I should again submit for 190?
> 
> Just trying to understand, is there any harm is selecting both 189 & 190? If I am eligible for 189 won't they send me invite for that?
> 
> if I show interest for 190, how does that work, so I need to approach the states through some other website of theirs?
> 
> Regards


If you have 65 points, then for sure you will get invite. Invites are sent on first or third week of every month, if ceiling for the anzco code has not reached.

Not sure what do you mean by application expires ?

Visa 190 is only for those who have state sponsorship only.


----------



## hoodaajay1

rupinder.jit said:


> If you have 65 points, then for sure you will get invite. Invites are sent on first or third week of every month, if ceiling for the anzco code has not reached.
> 
> Not sure what do you mean by application expires ?
> 
> Visa 190 is only for those who have state sponsorship only.


ok..I am saying 65 based on the assumption that ACS will give me creadit for more than 8 years experience I have claimed. I am enquiring about 190, just in case they don't give it for 8 years which will leave me short of points in which case I may need state sponsorship.

How do we get state sponsorship.


----------



## JoannaAch

I have finally submitted my application and paid the visa fee! I have received the acknowledgment email right away and now my EOI is suspended and the status is "lodged". Now, I am really nervous if CO asks for any documents that I have not gathered so far... And worst - finds any mistakes that I might have missed... 
But hopefully the whole process will be quick, painless and successful


----------



## man51

Hi Friends,


For me CO was allocated on 15-Apr and had requested Form 80 and Medicals. I have completed my medicals and send Form 80 and scanned copy of medical center receipt by email to CO. I uploaded a low low quality scanned copy of form 80 to evisa application. 

Till now I have not recieved any comminucation from CO or nor does the status of medicals is changing in evisa. The organize health examination is now gone.

What does it mean? clinic say my medical results are fine and have been uploaded? Do I need to do anything else?


Regards,
man51


----------



## joluwarrior

man51 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> For me CO was allocated on 15-Apr and had requested Form 80 and Medicals. I have completed my medicals and send Form 80 and scanned copy of medical center receipt by email to CO. I uploaded a low low quality scanned copy of form 80 to evisa application.
> 
> Till now I have not recieved any comminucation from CO or nor does the status of medicals is changing in evisa. The organize health examination is now gone.
> 
> What does it mean? clinic say my medical results are fine and have been uploaded? Do I need to do anything else?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> man51


The way you mention about the scanned copy of Form 80, I hope it's readable. 
Apart from that, waiting is what you can think of now.


----------



## pm5

cocofrap said:


> Firefox worked for me


Hell no 
I tried with firefox, IE, safari and chrome.
Link opens as a blank page:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/ehealth/startDownload.do


----------



## australia.ind

man51 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> For me CO was allocated on 15-Apr and had requested Form 80 and Medicals. I have completed my medicals and send Form 80 and scanned copy of medical center receipt by email to CO. I uploaded a low low quality scanned copy of form 80 to evisa application.
> 
> Till now I have not recieved any comminucation from CO or nor does the status of medicals is changing in evisa. The organize health examination is now gone.
> 
> What does it mean? clinic say my medical results are fine and have been uploaded? Do I need to do anything else?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> man51


Hi Can you mention your timeline in signature,it will be helpful for others as well


----------



## australia.ind

Finally,my CC was charged for FBI 
I guess it will take another 2 weeks to get the result


----------



## prmadhav

Hi fellow Oz Aspirants, 

Even after uploading docs in the evisa link, some of the the docs are still showing as 'REQUIRED'. But most of them showing as 'recieved'. My IELTS & my work employer letter is still showing as "required' is it fine??? or should i Re-upload the docs again ??


----------



## rkumar1

prmadhav said:


> Hi fellow Oz Aspirants,
> 
> Even after uploading docs in the evisa link, some of the the docs are still showing as 'REQUIRED'. But most of them showing as 'recieved'. My IELTS & my work employer letter is still showing as "required' is it fine??? or should i Re-upload the docs again ??


U don't have to bother about the docs status right now once co is assigned to and if is unable to view docs he will ask you all required docs.....


----------



## Anjalisham

All this waiting for the out come of the visa application made me look back in time as to when did DIAC and my relationship begin. It all started in Oct 2010! By the time I got all my paper work for my educational assessment done from AILST it was Aug 2011! So now we are in April 2013 and still D and I are going strong with no end in sight yet! 

I'm thinking my assessment is valid only for 2 years what happens if there is no news with the visa till then? Do I have go through the assessment again at this stage of the visa application?


----------



## ozjunkie

I am waiting for CO too. I haven't uploaded all the documents yet as I am consolidating them. Hoping to get CO allotted soon


----------



## superm

ozjunkie said:


> I am waiting for CO too. I haven't uploaded all the documents yet as I am consolidating them. Hoping to get CO allotted soon


Hey OzJ-
Do NOT wait to get your CO to upload your docs. Do this before prior to getting CO if you want to speed up the process! Get everything including pcc + meds done before CO!

In case you want to slow down the process willingly then its a different story!


----------



## abdulazeem

VenuKumar said:


> Thank you abdulazeem,
> 
> What reason did you give for adding the details in non migrating dependents section?


Assumption and understanding was wrong


----------



## bots123

tenten said:


> So happy for you mate. Now you can relax or go to a china shop to relieve the stress by breaking some china - I hear it helps. hahahaha
> 
> This is good news.
> 
> Enjoy. Will give you a call later.


Hahada thanks tenten, am so happy, am sure yours is just a few days away!!! Wish you a speedy Grant!!!


----------



## neelarao

varunsic said:


> How is it going with the C.O?


We were asked for Form 1221, photos of all applicants and our medicals. Getting our medicals done next week. All other documents requested sent to the CO, however, no response from her side. What about you? Any update?


----------



## zamil525

joluwarrior said:


> What you have quoted in your post is a general piece of information which DIAC conveys to you regarding documents you have to obtain externally.
> 
> When external docs are concerned e.g. PCC and Meds, the readiness of the docs are not completely in your hand. That's why the information, which allows you to provide receipts to CO and buy time for the awaited docs. Typical examples can be where applicants have to obtain PCC's for multiple countries or there are no panel physicians in your place of residence.
> 
> Docs requested in checklist are to be provided only. Since Form 80 is requested and it's completeness and submission is under your control, the piece of information you quoted would not be triggered for you.


Thanks buddy for the info..So I can now just upload the Form-80. When CO asks PCC or meds I can go for that. Is it ok?


----------



## rajesh.149

Is there a way to now if the Medicals have been finalised looking at the eVisa page ? If not can someone suggest a tried and tested method to determine this.


----------



## cocofrap

Was assigned CO today, Brisbane Team 34 initials MW. Anyone with the same CO?


----------



## mamunmaziz

zamil525 said:


> Thanks buddy for the info..So I can now just upload the Form-80. When CO asks PCC or meds I can go for that. Is it ok?


I think its ok for the moment. But u obviously know that med and pcc are must for all. So if u want to gear up the process I think u should complete those as early as possible.
And in Dhaka its very easy to complete both quickly.


----------



## varuni

Hello Seniors,

My CO is updating the eVisa page regularly and once I uploaded the PCC (the day before), the status changed to 'Received' today.

I am trying to find out the status of my medicals (It still says 'Requested') and I have confirmed the Upload by verifying the 'Submitted' status in hospital.

If the medicals are 'Referred', will the CO update it as 'Referred'? (I know some CO's don't) Is there a status like that in eVisa? My agent wants to wait before we send email to CO. So I am checking here.

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## neelarao

cocofrap said:


> Was assigned CO today, Brisbane Team 34 initials MW. Anyone with the same CO?


Have the same CO, assigned on April 22nd.


----------



## 204055

cocofrap said:


> Was assigned CO today, Brisbane Team 34 initials MW. Anyone with the same CO?


Got the same CO. Asked for some documents on the 8th. Sent everything yesterday.


----------



## equitynifty

varuni said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> My CO is updating the eVisa page regularly and once I uploaded the PCC (the day before), the status changed to 'Received' today.
> 
> I am trying to find out the status of my medicals (It still says 'Requested') and I have confirmed the Upload by verifying the 'Submitted' status in hospital.
> 
> If the medicals are 'Referred', will the CO update it as 'Referred'? (I know some CO's don't) Is there a status like that in eVisa? My agent wants to wait before we send email to CO. So I am checking here.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varuni


Dear Varuni,

Since my medical results were not referred, am not sure if the status of the medicals will be displayed as "Referred" if and when the medicals get referred. But all I can say is that the status of my medicals was displayed as "Requested"( or "Recommended" - not sure) until my visa was granted today. This is due to the fact that I had to apply for paper health examinations as I couldn't find the ehealth clinic in Sydney. Since the status was not updated a week after I underwent the medical tests, I called up the medibank and got confirmed that they had sent my medical results to the immi dept. Then called up the immi help desk and got their confirmation that they have received my medical results. I was told that my medicals were finalized.( I contacted them much before my case was allocated to the CO and I assume the CO can still refer the medical test results). So, I would suggest you/ your agent to email your CO directly and this will put your mind at ease.

Good luck.

Cheers


----------



## cocofrap

Hi neelarao and varunsic! Did she ask for passport photo?! I'm not quite sure what this is for..


----------



## neelarao

cocofrap said:


> Hi neelarao and varunsic! Did she ask for passport photo?! I'm not quite sure what this is for..


Yes, she did ask passport photo for all applicants. Not sure what it is for. Did she ask Form 1221? We had front loaded Form 80, but were still asked for Form 1221.


----------



## Naveed539

I think 80% of Bangladesh applicants are getting their MEDICALS referred...


----------



## cocofrap

neelarao said:


> Yes, she did ask passport photo for all applicants. Not sure what it is for. Did she ask Form 1221? We had front loaded Form 80, but were still asked for Form 1221.


No, she asked for Form 80 again though..


----------



## Tommylu

Hey guys, I just got grant letter... So happy...

My timeline:
NSW SS appl approved on 24 Jan 2013;
190 Visa appl lodged on 22 Feb 2013;
CO allocated on 25 Mar 2013;
Meds and PCC cleared on 19 Apr 2013;
Grant letter received just now - 26 Apr 2013.

Thank you all and thanks for this very very helpful forum...


----------



## rashed-rahman

cocofrap said:


> Hi neelarao and varunsic! Did she ask for passport photo?! I'm not quite sure what this is for..


Passport photo is simply a scanned passport photo (Australian passport photo size).


----------



## rashed-rahman

Naveed539 said:


> I think 80% of Bangladesh applicants are getting their MEDICALS referred...


You think? lol..


----------



## rupinder.jit

Tommylu said:


> Hey guys, I just got grant letter... So happy...
> 
> My timeline:
> NSW SS appl approved on 24 Jan 2013;
> 190 Visa appl lodged on 22 Feb 2013;
> CO allocated on 25 Mar 2013;
> Meds and PCC cleared on 19 Apr 2013;
> Grant letter received just now - 26 Apr 2013.
> 
> Thank you all and thanks for this very very helpful forum...


Congrats, Could you please share your CO's initials ?


----------



## vishsang

cocofrap said:


> Was assigned CO today, Brisbane Team 34 initials MW. Anyone with the same CO?


Woo.. that was quick. I hope mine is on it's way!


----------



## vinnie88

neelarao said:


> Yes, she did ask passport photo for all applicants. Not sure what it is for. Did she ask Form 1221? We had front loaded Form 80, but were still asked for Form 1221.


I was asked to submit the same things upon CO allocation.

Photo, 1221, an form 80.


----------



## mandanapu

Hi all,


Today I got the reply from my co. I think my meds are referred. I'm posting here exactly what I got from co. 

"Regarding your spouse’s health assessment, I confirm that this has been received by the department and is currently undergoing processing by a medical officer. While I am unable to provide a time frame for when the health assessment will be finalised, no further action is required from you or your spouse at this time and I will be in contact should any further information be required or if there are any developments in your case".

Does it mean my meds got referred? Seniors pls shed some light on this.

Thanks,
Mandanapu

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## goodGod

Hello All,
I got my grant last week. I thank all in this forum for guidiance and help rendered to me.
I beleive my lord Jesus will help others waiting as he did for me. 
Thank you all.


----------



## praveen_1900

vishsang said:


> Woo.. that was quick. I hope mine is on it's way!


yeah i hope ours is on the way...  

i applied on 19th march..


----------



## AusExpat80

Hello,

I am new to this forum. I have lodged my visa on March 18 (60 points) and and I don't have a CO yet. i have pre loaded my medicals.

I have been seeing that most of the people who have lodged their visas in march are getting their CO allocated. Some of them who have lodged after I lodged are also having CO.

Can you suggest if this is common or mine is undergoing any special scenario? Thanks


----------



## vinnie88

mandanapu said:


> Hi Varuni,
> 
> Today I got the reply from my co. I think my meds are referred. I'm posting here exactly what I got from co.
> 
> "Regarding your spouse’s health assessment, I confirm that this has been received by the department and is currently undergoing processing by a medical officer. While I am unable to provide a time frame for when the health assessment will be finalised, no further action is required from you or your spouse at this time and I will be in contact should any further information be required or if there are any developments in your case".
> 
> Does it mean my meds got referred? Seniors pls shed some light on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mandanapu
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting



When did you email your CO? I have the same CO and she hasnt responded to my email yet.... 

thx


----------



## vishsang

AusExpat80 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have lodged my visa on March 18 (60 points) and and I don't have a CO yet. i have pre loaded my medicals.
> 
> I have been seeing that most of the people who have lodged their visas in march are getting their CO allocated. Some of them who have lodged after I lodged are also having CO.
> 
> Can you suggest if this is common or mine is undergoing any special scenario? Thanks


You don't need to worry, there are a lot of people who applied in march that don't have a CO yet. Including me. The "official" processing time for CO allocation is 10 weeks. So we have about 5 weeks before we have to worry. But yes, I'd rather be lucky like other people and get a CO soon  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## praveen_1900

AusExpat80 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have lodged my visa on March 18 (60 points) and and I don't have a CO yet. i have pre loaded my medicals.
> 
> I have been seeing that most of the people who have lodged their visas in march are getting their CO allocated. Some of them who have lodged after I lodged are also having CO.
> 
> Can you suggest if this is common or mine is undergoing any special scenario? Thanks


This is usual. some people get their CO communication a bit early. 

Be patient, we;ll get ours as well..


----------



## tenten

mandanapu said:


> Hi Varuni,
> 
> Today I got the reply from my co. I think my meds are referred. I'm posting here exactly what I got from co.
> 
> "Regarding your spouse’s health assessment, I confirm that this has been received by the department and is currently undergoing processing by a medical officer. While I am unable to provide a time frame for when the health assessment will be finalised, no further action is required from you or your spouse at this time and I will be in contact should any further information be required or if there are any developments in your case".
> 
> Does it mean my meds got referred? Seniors pls shed some light on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mandanapu
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Yes your meds have been referred. Once a medical officer is asked to look at them, that is the referral - from immigration officers to medical offers. Please consider adding your details to the meds referred spreadsheet.

All the best.


----------



## reehan

goodGod said:


> Hello All,
> I got my grant last week. I thank all in this forum for guidiance and help rendered to me.
> I beleive my lord Jesus will help others waiting as he did for me.
> Thank you all.


Congrats! Would you please share your timelines.


----------



## goodGod

a lenghty time from NOVEMBER 28 TO 11 APRAIL


----------



## mandanapu

vinnie88 said:


> When did you email your CO? I have the same CO and she hasnt responded to my email yet....
> 
> thx


Hi Vinnie,
First time I sent mail on 10/04/13. But didn't get any response. Second time 19/04/13. Even since Monday every day am calling her. But always it's going to voicemail box. Even though his wednesday called DIAC. They said she is not taking any calls. But luckily today I got response from co. little bit happy bcoz now am came to know where my medicals are. 
I think she is waiting for ur medicals outcome. Once she get it I think she vl come with a golden mail to u.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## praveen_1900

vishsang said:


> Woo.. that was quick. I hope mine is on it's way!


Hey have you tried calling DIAC anytime before..??

Can you share their number.. 
i tried this but its not the rite number 

0061 1300364613 , its says check no ...

Im an offshore applicant..


----------



## vinnie88

mandanapu said:


> Hi Vinnie,
> First time I sent mail on 10/04/13. But didn't get any response. Second time 19/04/13. Even since Monday every day am calling her. But always it's going to voicemail box. Even though his wednesday called DIAC. They said she is not taking any calls. But luckily today I got response from co. little bit happy bcoz now am came to know where my medicals are.
> I think she is waiting for ur medicals outcome. Once she get it I think she vl come with a golden mail to u.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Thanks man. I hope so.... I also tried calling her a few times but no answers. I will wait till Monday and will send her another email If she doesnt respond to my email.

Not knowing of whats happening is stressing me out because I don't know if its my medicals that delayed my application or security check. Do CO's usually tell the applicants when they go through SC? or should applicants wait and find out for themselves? 

Anyways, I will keep the forum updated if i hear anything from her. 

goodluck everyone


----------



## soeid

Tommylu said:


> Hey guys, I just got grant letter... So happy...
> 
> My timeline:
> NSW SS appl approved on 24 Jan 2013;
> 190 Visa appl lodged on 22 Feb 2013;
> CO allocated on 25 Mar 2013;
> Meds and PCC cleared on 19 Apr 2013;
> Grant letter received just now - 26 Apr 2013.
> 
> Thank you all and thanks for this very very helpful forum...


Congratulations!


----------



## varuni

mandanapu said:


> Hi Varuni,
> 
> Today I got the reply from my co. I think my meds are referred. I'm posting here exactly what I got from co.
> 
> "Regarding your spouse’s health assessment, I confirm that this has been received by the department and is currently undergoing processing by a medical officer. While I am unable to provide a time frame for when the health assessment will be finalised, no further action is required from you or your spouse at this time and I will be in contact should any further information be required or if there are any developments in your case".
> 
> Does it mean my meds got referred? Seniors pls shed some light on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mandanapu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Mandanapu,
> 
> So you no longer belong to 'lost in cyberspace'. I hope that your meds get cleared soon. You have already crossed 1 month after your meds. Maybe another month or 2.
> 
> Any idea which month is being processed currently?
> 
> Thanks,
> Varuni


----------



## vishsang

I've seen people from mid-Feb getting their meds finalized after referral a week or so ago. So I'd guess they're at late Feb / early March now


----------



## varuni

vishsang said:


> I've seen people from mid-Feb getting their meds finalized after referral a week or so ago. So I'd guess they're at late Feb / early March now




Early March is fast... Mine should have been referred in March-end. I was thinking it will take 4 months...

On other note, has anyone tried this link? What is this for?

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## findraj

varuni said:


> Early March is fast... Mine should have been referred in March-end. I was thinking it will take 4 months...
> 
> On other note, has anyone tried this link? What is this for?
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> Thanks,
> Varuni


Status Inquiry for 175/176 applicants


----------



## ozjunkie

superm said:


> Hey OzJ-
> Do NOT wait to get your CO to upload your docs. Do this before prior to getting CO if you want to speed up the process! Get everything including pcc + meds done before CO!
> 
> In case you want to slow down the process willingly then its a different story!


Yes yes I am not waiting for CO. I am done with Medicals and PCC. I have all docs ready expect one or two. I just need to merge similar docs, keep a watch on 60 MB max limit and just upload everything. Will do everything ASAP. Not getting time as I am traveling to Dubai in the meantime


----------



## tenten

vishsang said:


> I've seen people from mid-Feb getting their meds finalized after referral a week or so ago. So I'd guess they're at late Feb / early March now


Whereas a some of Feb medicals (6 out of 16) have been finalised, a good number of January medicals (8 out of 18) are still to be finalised. It is difficult to know how long they take actually working on a case. All we know is currently its taking an average of 100 days, from the time medicals are referred to the time they are finalised. We have no idea of how long the files sit at MOC before they actually look at them.

What is clear is Meds referred in mid to Early Feb are being finalised now, but we can't tell which ones have they started working on.

The processing times are definitely shortening. The last 5 cases to be finalised have taken an average of 91 days, while it took an average of 105 days for those medical finalised in first half of April this year.

Statistics can reveal a lot, but can also be misleading. And of course there is what is called ecological fallacy - ascribing the property of a group to an individual in that group. Because the average turn around time is 91 days will not mean that the next finalisations will be close to that.


----------



## varuni

tenten said:


> Whereas a some of Feb medicals (6 out of 16) have been finalised, a good number of January medicals (8 out of 18) are still to be finalised. It is difficult to know how long they take actually working on a case. All we know is currently its taking an average of 100 days, from the time medicals are referred to the time they are finalised. We have no idea of how long the files sit at MOC before they actually look at them.
> 
> What is clear is Meds referred in mid to Early Feb are being finalised now, but we can't tell which ones have they started working on.
> 
> The processing times are definitely shortening. The last 5 cases to be finalised have taken an average of 91 days, while it took an average of 105 days for those medical finalised in first half of April this year.
> 
> Statistics can reveal a lot, but can also be misleading. And of course there is what is called ecological fallacy - ascribing the property of a group to an individual in that group. Because the average turn around time is 91 days will not mean that the next finalisations will be close to that.





Your analysis justifies that you are indeed a scientist...

I was also looking at the dates in the Meds Referred XL sheet and see that the cycle is shortening, however is the number of cases being referred is on the rise?

Also, is there a chance that they take cases based on Grade-A or B and the finalising time depends also on the Grade or any pre-existing conditions?

Vaurni


----------



## haryk

vishsang said:


> You don't need to worry, there are a lot of people who applied in march that don't have a CO yet. Including me. The "official" processing time for CO allocation is 10 weeks. So we have about 5 weeks before we have to worry. But yes, I'd rather be lucky like other people and get a CO soon  :fingerscrossed:


I have applied on March 8th, and not been allocated any CO


----------



## tenten

varuni said:


> Your analysis justifies that you are indeed a scientist...
> 
> I was also looking at the dates in the Meds Referred XL sheet and see that the cycle is shortening, however is the number of cases being referred is on the rise?
> 
> Also, is there a chance that they take cases based on Grade-A or B and the finalising time depends also on the Grade or any pre-existing conditions?
> 
> Vaurni


It definitely makes sense. a medical doctor wil; be able to quickly make a decision on an A-graded medical report, while a B-graded report may need more analysis.

What makes it more complex, is that the referrals are for different reasons. Investigating a referral due to scarring on Xray will definitely take longer than a referral due to mild elation of BP in otherwise normal client report. So the averages we calculate can be misleading in that sense. That is why one medical is finalised in 55 days and another in 160 days.


----------



## 204055

cocofrap said:


> Hi neelarao and varunsic! Did she ask for passport photo?! I'm not quite sure what this is for..


Yes she did. Thats just a passport sized photo which you can scan and send


----------



## ebshib

haryk said:


> I have applied on March 8th, and not been allocated any CO


Guys,

I got my CO allocated. I couldn't believe my eyes when I received the mail from her as I have lodged my visa only on April 18th. CO's initial is JL from Brisbane Team 33.


----------



## RAVINDRAW

ebshib said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my CO allocated. I couldn't believe my eyes when I received the mail from her as I have lodged my visa only on April 18th. CO's initial is JL from Brisbane Team 33.



Hi ebshib,

Its really fast :clap2: Are you onshore or offshore?

Thanks
Ravindra


----------



## ebshib

RAVINDRAW said:


> Hi ebshib,
> 
> Its really fast :clap2: Are you onshore or offshore?
> 
> Thanks
> Ravindra


I have applied offshore.


----------



## vishsang

ebshib said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my CO allocated. I couldn't believe my eyes when I received the mail from her as I have lodged my visa only on April 18th. CO's initial is JL from Brisbane Team 33.


WOW. Now I'm starting to feel unloved. 
I wish you a speedy process.


----------



## roadies

Hi expats

please solve my dilemma.its been five weeks today but we are still waiting for co to be alotted . And havent heard nything yet. Also be advised that we have already uploaded our meds and pcc
kindly asvise us as to y is it taking so long


----------



## rupinder.jit

roadies said:


> Hi expats
> 
> please solve my dilemma.its been five weeks today but we are still waiting for co to be alotted . And havent heard nything yet. Also be advised that we have already uploaded our meds and pcc
> kindly asvise us as to y is it taking so long


You should be allocated CO, try calling DIAC.


----------



## roadies

rupinder.jit said:


> You should be allocated CO, try calling DIAC.


Thanx RJ

but i have not received any email or notification plus i got ack on 22/4/13 so late


----------



## AtifALi27

tenten said:


> It definitely makes sense. a medical doctor wil; be able to quickly make a decision on an A-graded medical report, while a B-graded report may need more analysis.
> 
> What makes it more complex, is that the referrals are for different reasons. Investigating a referral due to scarring on Xray will definitely take longer than a referral due to mild elation of BP in otherwise normal client report. So the averages we calculate can be misleading in that sense. That is why one medical is finalised in 55 days and another in 160 days.


Hi Guys,
I have mailed my CO today(Team 34) asking him to provide me with an update on the progress of my Visa.I jus want to know the status of my Meds.
Hope he replies soon!


----------



## rupinder.jit

roadies said:


> Thanx RJ
> 
> but i have not received any email or notification plus i got ack on 22/4/13 so late


you filled your application on 26 March 2013, it means still you need to wait for one more week.


----------



## roadies

rupinder.jit said:


> you filled your application on 26 March 2013, it means still you need to wait for one more week.


Its 2-3 days left only 5 weeks means 35days n its already 33 days almost, waiting 3 days is not a big job but i hav seen co allots mostly in 15 - 20 days as per expat forum it means processing is too slow n i applied thru mara agent is it recommended to call diac myself just little bit concern becoz i hav seen ppl who got there grant in 20 days

Thnx


----------



## noobrex

Thats the problem never aply using mara agent


----------



## rupinder.jit

roadies said:


> Its 2-3 days left only 5 weeks means 35days n its already 33 days almost, waiting 3 days is not a big job but i hav seen co allots mostly in 15 - 20 days as per expat forum it means processing is too slow n i applied thru mara agent is it recommended to call diac myself just little bit concern becoz i hav seen ppl who got there grant in 20 days
> 
> Thnx


yes, couple of my friends also got grant after 2 weeks, it depends upon GSM processing teams, like mine CO is also very slow. you should check timelines for those expat users who have same ANZCO code like you. We cannot do anything, it is all in the hands of DIAC.


----------



## roadies

noobrex said:


> Thats the problem never aply using mara agent


 Is there any problem using mara agent i hav advised strongly to use mara agent not any other "is it delay coz of mara agent u mean to say"


----------



## Beeceejohn

I have GSM Adelaide office in my acknowledgement letter. Does it mean that my CO will come from this office?


----------



## vishsang

I remember reading on this thread that it doesn't mean anything at all. All ACK letters that I know of are from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## haryk

ebshib said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my CO allocated. I couldn't believe my eyes when I received the mail from her as I have lodged my visa only on April 18th. CO's initial is JL from Brisbane Team 33.


That's pretty fast.. Congrates!!! I think you have applied single right ? or added family ?


----------



## ebshib

haryk said:


> That's pretty fast.. Congrates!!! I think you have applied single right ? or added family ?


Not single. Wife and daughter also included in the application.


----------



## haryk

ebshib said:


> Not single. Wife and daughter also included in the application.


WOW good  Wish U Speedy Grant


----------



## MrPerfect

ebshib said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my CO allocated. I couldn't believe my eyes when I received the mail from her as I have lodged my visa only on April 18th. CO's initial is JL from Brisbane Team 33.


Its very fast...
What did she mail you?did she ask for any docs?


----------



## ebshib

MrPerfect said:


> Its very fast...
> What did she mail you?did she ask for any docs?


Yup. She has requested for whatever docs I haven't submitted. She has requested for form 80 also. However my UAE PCC and medicals are still pending.


----------



## ozjunkie

CO allocation in ten days!. That was too fast . FYI, I have received two emails about VISA acknowledgement. When I received the same acknowledgement, I WAS HAPPY because at first I thought it was about CO allocation.  When I opened , it was the same acknowledgement email


----------



## Beeceejohn

I requested that my overseas bank statement which covers period of 6 years should be sent to me via e-mail. My account officer told me that it is 53 pages statement of account that he would not be able to send it. Alternatively that I should arrange for it to be picked up and then I can do whatever I want to do with it. Even though I pick up the hardcopy, I will still need to scan, which i'm pretty sure that the size will be too much may be around 25M.

Is it compulsory to attached the bank statement of the whole period or I just need to show statements of say 4 months per a year? Any advice on what I can do in this particular case will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tenten

Beeceejohn said:


> I requested that my overseas bank statement which covers period of 6 years should be sent to me via e-mail. My account officer told me that it is 53 pages statement of account that he would not be able to send it. Alternatively that I should arrange for it to be picked up and then I can do whatever I want to do with it. Even though I pick up the hardcopy, I will still need to scan, which i'm pretty sure that the size will be too much may be around 25M.
> 
> Is it compulsory to attached the bank statement of the whole period or I just need to show statements of say 4 months per a year? Any advice on what I can do in this particular case will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


When you scan adjust the resolution - if thats the right name - makes the document smaller. Since there are no images, its just text, you will not lose much quality. A 53 pg document can be much less than 5MB.


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

roadies said:


> Is there any problem using mara agent i hav advised strongly to use mara agent not any other "is it delay coz of mara agent u mean to say"





noobrex said:


> Thats the problem never aply using mara agent


@noobrex -Can you clarify what problems are there using MARA agent? As per my experience, there no issues using an agent. Also getting a CO has got nothing to do with an agent. Also getting an agent depends on personal scenario/case. If your case is straightforward then you can do it yourself. But if you feel that you may get stuck or are not clear on certain process then its best to get an agent. 

@Roadies - Every application is different. Maybe you already have a CO and he just doesn't need anything from you at this stage. Just sit tight .Iam sure you will get communication soon. You never know it might be the grant letter!


----------



## vishsang

ozjunkie said:


> CO allocation in ten days!. That was too fast . FYI, I have received two emails about VISA acknowledgement. When I received the same acknowledgement, I WAS HAPPY because at first I thought it was about CO allocation.  When I opened , it was the same acknowledgement email


SAME!


----------



## roadies

@pearljam thanx for reply n obiviously i m waiting patiently just to clarify my question i have raised that in the post else nothing just making myself educated in regds with the process


----------



## dharmesh

Just lodged Visa Application with DIAC today. Now eagerly awaiting for CO.
My PCC will done on Monday.


----------



## kaego

Most probably.


----------



## chengke

roadies said:


> Hi expats
> 
> please solve my dilemma.its been five weeks today but we are still waiting for co to be alotted . And havent heard nything yet. Also be advised that we have already uploaded our meds and pcc
> kindly asvise us as to y is it taking so long


Hi mate, I am in the same situation like you. I elodged my case on 23 Mar. It has been 5 weeks, no information from CO. I am also anxious about that. 

I am considering to call DIAC. But somebody told me that if co don't need anything from u, they may not contact u at all. 

So what we can do now is to wait for anther couple of weeks.

Hope we could further our cases soon, maybe get grant letters in a few days.


----------



## dharmesh

Just lodged Visa Application with DIAC today. Now eagerly awaiting for CO.
My PCC will done on Monday.


----------



## sach_1213

Tommylu said:


> Hey guys, I just got grant letter... So happy...
> 
> My timeline:
> NSW SS appl approved on 24 Jan 2013;
> 190 Visa appl lodged on 22 Feb 2013;
> CO allocated on 25 Mar 2013;
> Meds and PCC cleared on 19 Apr 2013;
> Grant letter received just now - 26 Apr 2013.
> 
> Thank you all and thanks for this very very helpful forum...


Congrats buddy


----------



## sheravanan

Hi Friends,

My agent lodged my application 2 week ago.

they have sent only TRN Number. I dont know how to track my status with this Number 

any one Please send me a link to track my online application.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## superm

sheravanan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My agent lodged my application 2 week ago.
> 
> they have sent only TRN Number. I dont know how to track my status with this Number
> 
> any one Please send me a link to track my online application.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


If you also have password - you can use this link-
link: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

If you don't have password - there's another link which shows status by just TRN - I don't have it though, wait for sometime, somebody will provide that!


----------



## sheravanan

Thank superm,

I tried with "https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa"

but it show "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."

All who are lodged application Please share your knowledge that how you are tracking your application status.

anybody please help me. because i dont know my app. status since i lodged on 11th april.

Thanks for reply


----------



## superm

sheravanan said:


> Thank superm,
> 
> I tried with "https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa"
> 
> but it show "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."
> 
> All who are lodged application Please share your knowledge that how you are tracking your application status.
> 
> anybody please help me. because i dont know my app. status since i lodged on 11th april.
> 
> Thanks for reply


May be you have the right link - their system is quite buggy


----------



## JoannaAch

dharmesh said:


> Just lodged Visa Application with DIAC today. Now eagerly awaiting for CO.
> My PCC will done on Monday.


I am also only waiting for my PCC (both should be next week) and medicals. Have you already booked your medicals? What is the status of your application? My is "in progress" and some documents are required and some received...


----------



## ozjunkie

Hey guys, WHERE do I upload documents on EVISA page. I can see two options for attaching documents. One option is on the extreme right side, just below the status, a button known as "attach documents". In the center of the page, there are some other document names, with status as "recommended", and next to it there is an option to "attach document". Which option do I use ? Both i guess ?


----------



## cocofrap

ozjunkie said:


> Hey guys, WHERE do I upload documents on EVISA page. I can see two options for attaching documents. One option is on the extreme right side, just below the status, a button known as "attach documents". In the center of the page, there are some other document names, with status as "recommended", and next to it there is an option to "attach document". Which option do I use ? Both i guess ?


Both. Attach the recommended/required document with the options in the middle. Some of the statuses change to 'received' once you've uploaded them. When attaching other documents not specified in the middle part, you can do this on the right side- a dropdown menu will appear to make you choose what type of document it is.


----------



## vijay_239939

amarnathp said:


> CO is ES from team 33 Brisnbane...



cool mate mine was same!!! fast enough!! i got grant in 20 days of getting the PCC and medical request from him!!


----------



## ozjunkie

cocofrap said:


> Both. Attach the recommended/required document with the options in the middle. Some of the statuses change to 'received' once you've uploaded them. When attaching other documents not specified in the middle part, you can do this on the right side- a dropdown menu will appear to make you choose what type of document it is.


Clear & Helpful! Thanks


----------



## ozjunkie

I wonder how you guys managed with the 60MB limit.  I have so many documents to upload. I tried the 150 PPI resolution while taking scan. I did not like the quality though. For form 80 & some other text forms, you cant use 150 PPI, because its not very readable. For other original docs, 150 PPI seems ok.


----------



## mandanapu

ozjunkie said:


> I wonder how you guys managed with the 60MB limit.  I have so many documents to upload. I tried the 150 PPI resolution while taking scan. I did not like the quality though. For form 80 & some other text forms, you cant use 150 PPI, because its not very readable. For other original docs, 150 PPI seems ok.


Not 60mb. U can upload maximum of 60documents and each document shouldn't be more than 5mb. Go through the link
http://www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/general-skilled-migration-attachments.htm

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## ozjunkie

mandanapu said:


> Not 60mb. U can upload maximum of 60documents and each document shouldn't be more than 5mb. Go through the link
> Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


oh yeah . Got Confused between 60 Files & 60 MB . DOnt know why


----------



## ozjunkie

Hey guys, Ive Finished uploading all the documents in such a way that the CO will be exhausted. He has everything that he will ever need  . Ball is in the CO's court now :boxing:


----------



## cocofrap

I just checked my evisa page and the documents requested by the CO appeared on the documents checklist with a status of requested. Do you guys think I should also upload the requested documents there or would sending an email with the additional documents to my CO be enough? Or do both?


----------



## tenten

cocofrap said:


> I just checked my evisa page and the documents requested by the CO appeared on the documents checklist with a status of requested. Do you guys think I should also upload the requested documents there or would sending an email with the additional documents to my CO be enough? Or do both?


Emailing to CO will be fine. The Co should send you acknowledgement once they receive the documents.


----------



## neelarao

cocofrap said:


> I just checked my evisa page and the documents requested by the CO appeared on the documents checklist with a status of requested. Do you guys think I should also upload the requested documents there or would sending an email with the additional documents to my CO be enough? Or do both?


We did both, sent the documents to the CO as well as uploaded the requested docs on the e-visa page. The status changed to received in a couple of days.


----------



## Manvir

ozjunkie said:


> I wonder how you guys managed with the 60MB limit.  I have so many documents to upload. I tried the 150 PPI resolution while taking scan. I did not like the quality though. For form 80 & some other text forms, you cant use 150 PPI, because its not very readable. For other original docs, 150 PPI seems ok.


Why ur uploading form 80? It's not required. Upload only if co asks.


----------



## Manvir

Is there any one in this forum who received invitation on or after 18 march and got co assigned?


----------



## mamunmaziz

cocofrap said:


> I just checked my evisa page and the documents requested by the CO appeared on the documents checklist with a status of requested. Do you guys think I should also upload the requested documents there or would sending an email with the additional documents to my CO be enough? Or do both?


better to do both.


----------



## mamunmaziz

tenten said:


> Emailing to CO will be fine. The Co should send you acknowledgement once they receive the documents.


I emailed CO 10 days before, but not yet got any acknowledgement. Shall I resend the documents to CO?


----------



## ils2_fly

mamunmaziz said:


> I emailed CO 10 days before, but not yet got any acknowledgement. Shall I resend the documents to CO?


CO shall contact you if necessary. Keep patience.


----------



## mamunmaziz

ils2_fly said:


> CO shall contact you if necessary. Keep patience.


thanks.


----------



## roadies

anybody applied under HR ADVISOR cetagory pls do reply


----------



## LohPurush

*Which state am I in?*

Hi Guys, I applied on 23rd April after receiving invite a day before.
Later, on the eVisa page I found a list of required/recommended docs. While I've uploaded a few docs I'm still waiting for a few to be uploaded.

I had 2 questions:
1. By seeing some of the posts I was confused. Does this mean that I am assigned a CO & that he has requested these documents or it's just the system that has asked for these docs? As I checked with a fellow forumer who applied with me & found that he was not presented with such a list.

2. The form 1276 & form 80 was not mentioned in the list. Do I have to upload them as well?


----------



## abir50

LohPurush said:


> Hi Guys, I applied on 23rd April after receiving invite a day before.
> Later, on the eVisa page I found a list of required/recommended docs. While I've uploaded a few docs I'm still waiting for a few to be uploaded.
> 
> I had 2 questions:
> 1. By seeing some of the posts I was confused. Does this mean that I am assigned a CO & that he has requested these documents or it's just the system that has asked for these docs? As I checked with a fellow forumer who applied with me & found that he was not presented with such a list.
> 
> 2. The form 1276 & form 80 was not mentioned in the list. Do I have to upload them as well?



So far I know requested documents should come by CO anyhow leaving to Expert expats.

BTW may I know why you were rejected?


----------



## AlmostinOz

mark001 said:


> Hi 190 Forum members,
> 
> Just wanted to how many of us are waiting for GRANT since medical referred status.
> Last few weeks there were several grants for both 190 and 189 visa many with medical referred cases.
> 
> My application is in Medical referred status since 1st week of January and I am a 190 visa applicant with VIC state sponsorship. There is no updates from CO though my agent sent him a follow up mail 10 days ago.
> My CO is from Team 2 Adelaide .
> 
> I guess there are few of us from the period December to January ( or even November) waiting for Medical finalization and then Grant.
> 
> Please let us share our experience so far with CO/DIAC while waiting for Medical finalization.
> 
> Cheers !
> Mark001


Hi, our meds were referred end Feb 2013, also still waiting patiently. Seems they are busy processing Jan 2013 referred meds now. I think you won't have to wait much longer. Good luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AlmostinOz

Jaik2012 said:


> What a twist!! I was hoping to get my grant by first week of May. However, got an email from CO stating that my medicals were referred to MOC. Have a question to forum members. Any idea how long it would take for clearance if referred to MOC?
> Will I be informed what was the issue with my medicals?


Hi seems the backlog with the referred meds are huge. It takes about 16 weeks to process. We are waiting for ours too to be finalized. It was referred end Feb 2013. They are only processing Jan 2013's referred meds now. Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AlmostinOz

Goran said:


> Could it be that your medical results were referred to MOC?


Hi there. My CO finally confirmed with me that our medicals were referred end Feb 2013. Just hope the backlog clears up soon so that we can get our visa grant.


----------



## LohPurush

*I've cleared it this time*



abir50 said:


> So far I know requested documents should come by CO anyhow leaving to Expert expats.
> 
> BTW may I know why you were rejected?


Well, that was my old result, I've modified my signature you can see my latest result.
It was rejected due to lack of experience, I'm from ENTC qualification & I had only 3 years experience when I applied last year.


----------



## AlmostinOz

mandanapu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Today I got the reply from my co. I think my meds are referred. I'm posting here exactly what I got from co.
> 
> "Regarding your spouse’s health assessment, I confirm that this has been received by the department and is currently undergoing processing by a medical officer. While I am unable to provide a time frame for when the health assessment will be finalised, no further action is required from you or your spouse at this time and I will be in contact should any further information be required or if there are any developments in your case".
> 
> Does it mean my meds got referred? Seniors pls shed some light on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mandanapu
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting




HI there, yes it means it has been referred to the MOC (Medical officer of the commonwealth) It should take 2-3 months to clear. We have been waiting for ours to clear (it was referred 28 Feb 2013). They are now processing January 2013's medicals. Good luck with the wait. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ozjunkie

Manvir said:


> Why ur uploading form 80? It's not required. Upload only if co asks.


I just gave all the documents, irrespective of whether its required or not. I am flying for 2 weeks in between, so dint want any delay whatsoever. No harm in providing all the documents even if they aren't mandatory


----------



## mandanapu

AlmostinOz said:


> HI there, yes it means it has been referred to the MOC (Medical officer of the commonwealth) It should take 2-3 months to clear. We have been waiting for ours to clear (it was referred 28 Feb 2013). They are now processing January 2013's medicals. Good luck with the wait. :fingerscrossed:


But I dunno y they have referred my medicals? Two times I undergone for medicals in last 4years. But always it's cleared straight away. But this time?? Didn't expect this at all

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## mamunmaziz

ozjunkie said:


> I wonder how you guys managed with the 60MB limit.  I have so many documents to upload. I tried the 150 PPI resolution while taking scan. I did not like the quality though. For form 80 & some other text forms, you cant use 150 PPI, because its not very readable. For other original docs, 150 PPI seems ok.


ppi should be96. U read the attachment details in immigration web page and will find there everything.


----------



## mamunmaziz

LohPurush said:


> Hi Guys, I applied on 23rd April after receiving invite a day before.
> Later, on the eVisa page I found a list of required/recommended docs. While I've uploaded a few docs I'm still waiting for a few to be uploaded.
> 
> I had 2 questions:
> 1. By seeing some of the posts I was confused. Does this mean that I am assigned a CO & that he has requested these documents or it's just the system that has asked for these docs? As I checked with a fellow forumer who applied with me & found that he was not presented with such a list.
> 
> 2. The form 1276 & form 80 was not mentioned in the list. Do I have to upload them as well?


now u just upload all those mentioned in check list. Later aftert assigning CO u will be requested by CO for any other documents CO want and at the same time system may also shows the new requirments.


----------



## AlmostinOz

mandanapu said:


> But I dunno y they have referred my medicals? Two times I undergone for medicals in last 4years. But always it's cleared straight away. But this time?? Didn't expect this at all
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


I've heard that some meds get referred at random even if there is nothing wrong. Not sure how true it is though.


----------



## superm

LohPurush said:


> Hi Guys, I applied on 23rd April after receiving invite a day before.
> Later, on the eVisa page I found a list of required/recommended docs. While I've uploaded a few docs I'm still waiting for a few to be uploaded.
> 
> I had 2 questions:
> 1. By seeing some of the posts I was confused. Does this mean that I am assigned a CO & that he has requested these documents or it's just the system that has asked for these docs? As I checked with a fellow forumer who applied with me & found that he was not presented with such a list.
> 
> 2. The form 1276 & form 80 was not mentioned in the list. Do I have to upload them as well?


1) Co would not be assigned so soon. The list you are seeing is generic suggestive list - most probably not applicable completely to any scenario. Basically you have to upload any and all documents required to prove your claimed points in EOI.
2) Form 80 is something CO sometimes asks applicant to upload (not always)
But it's observed to speed up the process if form 80 is uploaded prior to CO assignment!
Form 1276? what's that for?


----------



## hamster

I have got CO assigned on 27th April, within 20 odd days of lodging of application. He has asked for PCC and medicals for me and my wife, and medicals for my daughter. He also asked for "Evidence of Functional English Language Ability" for my wife, although I have already uploaded a certificate from her university stating that medium of instruction was in English for her graduation course.

Is it normal for CO to ask for documents which are already uploaded? Or is he not happy with it?

-hamster


----------



## cutehailian

*Chances of Refusal after Invitation 190*

I have a lil confusions to whcih I couldnt seek any clarifications. ll be grateful if anyone of u could reply these queries.
1- what are the chances of 190 visa grant rejection after 190 invitation is issued( in % Terms). Have u heard of any such case...

2-What possibly have been the reasons for such cases....Medicals , security etc?
3- IN medicals, if the case has been ever refused ... wot have been the diseases due to which,,, a candidate has been refused a visa.. if it has ever beeen the case..> Thanks


----------



## CookehMonsta

CO got assigned today. Team 6 Adelaide. He asked for originals of my Italian PCC(I had previously only uploaded the NAATI translation). Fine, I uploaded the colour scans of this.

He also asked for my ACS assessment letter? Funny as I had already uploaded this as one of the first documents I did. Anyhow I uploaded it again.


----------



## ian.thomas

CookehMonsta said:


> CO got assigned today. Team 6 Adelaide. He asked for originals of my Italian PCC(I had previously only uploaded the NAATI translation). Fine, I uploaded the colour scans of this.
> 
> He also asked for my ACS assessment letter? Funny as I had already uploaded this as one of the first documents I did. Anyhow I uploaded it again.


Congrats... hasnt asked for much..

you will soon get your golden email...

cheers


----------



## CookehMonsta

ian.thomas said:


> Congrats... hasnt asked for much..
> 
> you will soon get your golden email...
> 
> cheers


Well there is this slight complication in that I have an AQF diploma level certification on my ACS letter and I also have an Australian master in IT without a bachelor(not written on assessment letter), and being able to claim the 15 points for a degree with only a master is a bit of a grey area. So I was kinda hoping he would not have asked me for that as it means he's already had a look at it and ok'd it.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## ian.thomas

CookehMonsta said:


> Well there is this slight complication in that I have an AQF diploma level certification on my ACS letter and I also have an Australian master in IT without a bachelor(not written on assessment letter), and being able to claim the 15 points for a degree with only a master is a bit of a grey area. So I was kinda hoping he would not have asked me for that as it means he's already had a look at it and ok'd it.
> 
> *fingers crossed*


I dont think thats a problem..

Should be alright


----------



## tschaudry

hamster said:


> I have got CO assigned on 27th April, within 20 odd days of lodging of application. He has asked for PCC and medicals for me and my wife, and medicals for my daughter. He also asked for "Evidence of Functional English Language Ability" for my wife, although I have already uploaded a certificate from her university stating that medium of instruction was in English for her graduation course.
> 
> Is it normal for CO to ask for documents which are already uploaded? Or is he not happy with it?
> 
> -hamster


if you have already uploaded the documents, then it might be possible that he/she is not possible to see those documents due to system glitch. You must send all those documents to him/her by email. The email details will be in the request letter.


----------



## roadies

Hi members 


Today i have got grant letter buddies. No job verification nothing being asked no co letter directly got grant letter today 
Thanx members especially shel superm etc
Cheers


----------



## CookehMonsta

ian.thomas said:


> I dont think thats a problem..
> 
> Should be alright


You're right.

I JUST GOT THE GRANT LETTER!!!!!! WOO-HOO!

Team 6 Adelaide.

Thank you all for your support and insight!! You've saved me 1000s on getting a migration agent!!!


----------



## neelarao

CookehMonsta said:


> You're right.
> 
> I JUST GOT THE GRANT LETTER!!!!!! WOO-HOO!
> 
> Team 6 Adelaide.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and insight!! You've saved me 1000s on getting a migration agent!!!


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## ian.thomas

CookehMonsta said:


> You're right.
> 
> I JUST GOT THE GRANT LETTER!!!!!! WOO-HOO!
> 
> Team 6 Adelaide.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and insight!! You've saved me 1000s on getting a migration agent!!!


congrat...

party time..

njoi


----------



## praveen_1900

WOhO....... Got my GRANT LETTER.... !!!!!:juggle::cheer2:eace:

Direct grant.... !!!!! CO (BG, Team 33)/..


I must thank superm... Thanks a lot dude...


I must say.. One way to get PR is READ and FOLLOW superm' s Blog 

I just did...!!!

Your turn now.. pr4oz.blogspot.com


----------



## RAVINDRAW

CookehMonsta said:


> You're right.
> 
> I JUST GOT THE GRANT LETTER!!!!!! WOO-HOO!
> 
> Team 6 Adelaide.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and insight!! You've saved me 1000s on getting a migration agent!!!


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## RAVINDRAW

Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## neelarao

praveen_1900 said:


> WOhO....... Got my GRANT LETTER.... !!!!!:juggle::cheer2:eace:
> 
> Direct grant.... !!!!! CO (BG, Team 33)/..
> 
> 
> I must thank superm... Thanks a lot dude...
> 
> 
> I must say.. One way to get PR is READ and FOLLOW superm' s Blog
> 
> I just did...!!!
> 
> Your turn now.. pr4oz.blogspot.com


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## australia.ind

praveen_1900 said:


> WOhO....... Got my GRANT LETTER.... !!!!!:juggle::cheer2:eace:
> 
> Direct grant.... !!!!! CO (BG, Team 33)/..
> 
> 
> I must thank superm... Thanks a lot dude...
> 
> 
> I must say.. One way to get PR is READ and FOLLOW superm' s Blog
> 
> I just did...!!!
> 
> Your turn now.. pr4oz.blogspot.com


Congrats Man!!!!! thats gr8 news.....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mirza_755

praveen_1900 said:


> WOhO....... Got my GRANT LETTER.... !!!!!:juggle::cheer2:eace:
> 
> Direct grant.... !!!!! CO (BG, Team 33)/..
> 
> 
> I must thank superm... Thanks a lot dude...
> 
> 
> I must say.. One way to get PR is READ and FOLLOW superm' s Blog
> 
> I just did...!!!
> 
> Your turn now.. pr4oz.blogspot.com


Congrats


----------



## ian.thomas

praveen_1900 said:


> WOhO....... Got my GRANT LETTER.... !!!!!:juggle::cheer2:eace:
> 
> Direct grant.... !!!!! CO (BG, Team 33)/..
> 
> 
> I must thank superm... Thanks a lot dude...
> 
> 
> I must say.. One way to get PR is READ and FOLLOW superm' s Blog
> 
> I just did...!!!
> 
> Your turn now.. pr4oz.blogspot.com


Thats awesome...

Congratulations and wish you all the very best for your future..

Cheers


----------



## sukhnav

CookehMonsta said:


> You're right.
> 
> I JUST GOT THE GRANT LETTER!!!!!! WOO-HOO!
> 
> Team 6 Adelaide.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and insight!! You've saved me 1000s on getting a migration agent!!!


Hey Congrats on ur grant.. Wish u all the best....


----------



## sukhnav

praveen_1900 said:


> WOhO....... Got my GRANT LETTER.... !!!!!:juggle::cheer2:eace:
> 
> Direct grant.... !!!!! CO (BG, Team 33)/..
> 
> I must thank superm... Thanks a lot dude...
> 
> I must say.. One way to get PR is READ and FOLLOW superm' s Blog
> 
> I just did...!!!
> 
> Your turn now.. pr4oz.blogspot.com


Many congratulations on ur grant... Wish u good luck..


----------



## Abrar

Congratulations !!!...

You both are lucky to get grant so early...

All the best... 

Regards,
Abrar



praveen_1900 said:


> WOhO....... Got my GRANT LETTER.... !!!!!:juggle::cheer2:eace:
> 
> Direct grant.... !!!!! CO (BG, Team 33)/..
> 
> 
> I must thank superm... Thanks a lot dude...
> 
> 
> I must say.. One way to get PR is READ and FOLLOW superm' s Blog
> 
> I just did...!!!
> 
> Your turn now.. pr4oz.blogspot.com





CookehMonsta said:


> You're right.
> 
> I JUST GOT THE GRANT LETTER!!!!!! WOO-HOO!
> 
> Team 6 Adelaide.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and insight!! You've saved me 1000s on getting a migration agent!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

roadies said:


> Hi members
> 
> 
> Today i have got grant letter buddies. No job verification nothing being asked no co letter directly got grant letter today
> Thanx members especially shel superm etc
> Cheers


Awesome buddy.. I knew you will get directly even if CO didnt contact you. Enjoy!


----------



## rupinder.jit

roadies said:


> Hi members
> 
> 
> Today i have got grant letter buddies. No job verification nothing being asked no co letter directly got grant letter today
> Thanx members especially shel superm etc
> Cheers


congrats!!!


----------



## ils2_fly

pearljam said:


> Awesome buddy.. I knew you will get directly even if CO didnt contact you. Enjoy!


Hi Pearljam: I see you have been assigned a CO in your signature. Have not the CO asked you for Medical/PCC?


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

ils2_fly said:


> Hi Pearljam: I see you have been assigned a CO in your signature. Have not the CO asked you for Medical/PCC?


Yes they requested for PCC and meds. I am just waiting for Singapore PCC to come next week. rest everything meds/India PCC is done


----------



## superm

roadies said:


> Hi members
> 
> 
> Today i have got grant letter buddies. No job verification nothing being asked no co letter directly got grant letter today
> Thanx members especially shel superm etc
> Cheers


Congrats Man :clap2::clap2:


----------



## rupinder.jit

roadies said:


> Hi members
> 
> 
> Today i have got grant letter buddies. No job verification nothing being asked no co letter directly got grant letter today
> Thanx members especially shel superm etc
> Cheers


Could you please share your CO's initials?


----------



## Beeceejohn

CookehMonsta said:


> You're right.
> 
> I JUST GOT THE GRANT LETTER!!!!!! WOO-HOO!
> 
> Team 6 Adelaide.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and insight!! You've saved me 1000s on getting a migration agent!!!



Congrat! Did you applied onshore? If yes, did you send your Medical examination report before CO was allocated?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

Hey there guys. Just got my grant letter now. Yipeeeeee ki Yayyy. Finally a permanent resident of Australia


----------



## rupinder.jit

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey there guys. Just got my grant letter now. Yipeeeeee ki Yayyy. Finally a permanent resident of Australia


congrats!!!


----------



## joy_31

Awesome brooo, njoy may god bless u


----------



## roadies

Thanx pearljam rupinderjit n all


----------



## oz_dreams

Hi All,
Just came to know through my agent that I have been assigned a CO on 27th April (GSM TEAM 31 BRISBANE, CO initials "E" ). 

I applied on 19th March. I have been directed for the medicals now. 

One very important thing mentioned in the mail says there is a technical glitch in accessing the uploaded documents through the e-Visa site hence provide the documents directly to the CO's mail ID.

This information may be helpful for friends who are uploading the documents, I suggest once you upload the documents please send a copy to the CO as well.


----------



## sharpshooter

*Grant!!!*

Hi All,

Got my grant... . Thank you all for your support and guidance... This forum was a one stop solution for all my doubts and more than that its a bonding where I got lot of encouragement to pursue my dream. Thanks again and all the best for all of you.

One more query from my side... I got a mail from the CO with pdf attachment which has some details and visa grant letter on one of the pages. Is that it? when I tried to click the "view grant letter" link on my eVisa application, it says that the file is corrupted. Do I need to send mail to CO to correct that or the pdf file which was sent by CO is the same copy of the grant letter available on eVisa portal and that should be fine?

Please share your thoughts... Below are my timelines

ACS Assessment: +ve/19th June, 2012
EOI: 19th February, 2013
Invite: 21st February, 2013
Visa Application: 6th March, 2013
Grant: 25th April, 2013

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

Thanks a lot guys. Didn't even know my CO's initials before the letter came through. Anyways it's Team 33 ES


----------



## praveen_1900

sharpshooter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant... . Thank you all for your support and guidance... This forum was a one stop solution for all my doubts and more than that its a bonding where I got lot of encouragement to pursue my dream. Thanks again and all the best for all of you.
> 
> One more query from my side... I got a mail from the CO with pdf attachment which has some details and visa grant letter on one of the pages. Is that it? when I tried to click the "view grant letter" link on my eVisa application, it says that the file is corrupted. Do I need to send mail to CO to correct that or the pdf file which was sent by CO is the same copy of the grant letter available on eVisa portal and that should be fine?
> 
> Please share your thoughts... Below are my timelines
> 
> ACS Assessment: +ve/19th June, 2012
> EOI: 19th February, 2013
> Invite: 21st February, 2013
> Visa Application: 6th March, 2013
> Grant: 25th April, 2013
> 
> Thanks again!!!!


Congarts ....

I too got my grant today, i tried the same thing on Evisa .. I guess its a technical issue..

But your status will say finalised.. I guess its the same letter that has been sent by the CO...


----------



## praveen_1900

neelarao said:


> Congratulations :clap2:


Thank you...

Hope you get a speedy grant.. !!! 

All the best...


----------



## praveen_1900

australia.ind said:


> Congrats Man!!!!! thats gr8 news.....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks man...

Hope you get a speedy grant..!!!


----------



## praveen_1900

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats


Thank you...

Hope you get a speedy grant.. !!! 

All the best...


----------



## ian.thomas

praveen_1900 said:


> Thank you...
> 
> Hope you get a speedy grant.. !!!
> 
> All the best...



Congrats guys for getting your PR.

Does you status in eVisa page turn to Case Finalised..

this will help people like us who has lodged through an agent to understand if we have been granted 

thanks


----------



## praveen_1900

ian.thomas said:


> Thats awesome...
> 
> Congratulations and wish you all the very best for your future..
> 
> Cheers


Thank you...

Hope you get a speedy grant.. !!! 

Good Luck... !!!


----------



## praveen_1900

sukhnav said:


> Many congratulations on ur grant... Wish u good luck..


Thank you...

Hope you get a speedy grant.. !!! 

Good luck.. !!!


----------



## praveen_1900

Abrar said:


> Congratulations !!!...
> 
> You both are lucky to get grant so early...
> 
> All the best...
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


Thank you...

Hope you get a speedy grant.. !!!


----------



## sach_1213

CookehMonsta said:


> You're right.
> 
> I JUST GOT THE GRANT LETTER!!!!!! WOO-HOO!
> 
> Team 6 Adelaide.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and insight!! You've saved me 1000s on getting a migration agent!!!


Congrats


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

roadies said:


> Thanx pearljam rupinderjit n all


ha ha bro.. we applied for the visa and got the grant on the same date. ..


----------



## sach_1213

praveen_1900 said:


> WOhO....... Got my GRANT LETTER.... !!!!!:juggle::cheer2:eace:
> 
> Direct grant.... !!!!! CO (BG, Team 33)/..
> 
> 
> I must thank superm... Thanks a lot dude...
> 
> 
> I must say.. One way to get PR is READ and FOLLOW superm' s Blog
> 
> I just did...!!!
> 
> Your turn now.. pr4oz.blogspot.com



Congrats,,,,,


----------



## praveen_1900

ian.thomas said:


> Congrats guys for getting your PR.
> 
> Does you status in eVisa page turn to Case Finalised..
> 
> this will help people like us who has lodged through an agent to understand if we have been granted
> 
> thanks


Yes it will change to finalised 

Also your next steps will only be Granted , date of grant and a link to view, download your grant letter..


----------



## sach_1213

sharpshooter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant... . Thank you all for your support and guidance... This forum was a one stop solution for all my doubts and more than that its a bonding where I got lot of encouragement to pursue my dream. Thanks again and all the best for all of you.
> 
> One more query from my side... I got a mail from the CO with pdf attachment which has some details and visa grant letter on one of the pages. Is that it? when I tried to click the "view grant letter" link on my eVisa application, it says that the file is corrupted. Do I need to send mail to CO to correct that or the pdf file which was sent by CO is the same copy of the grant letter available on eVisa portal and that should be fine?
> 
> Please share your thoughts... Below are my timelines
> 
> ACS Assessment: +ve/19th June, 2012
> EOI: 19th February, 2013
> Invite: 21st February, 2013
> Visa Application: 6th March, 2013
> Grant: 25th April, 2013
> 
> Thanks again!!!!


Congrats buddy

Its a technical issue... Even i am getting same issue in my evisa portal that the files are corrupted... Although i had seen my grant letter in evisa many times b4. 

No need to worry n enjoy your day


----------



## praveen_1900

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats,,,,,


Thank you..

Thanks a lot for your support in clarifying my doubts regarding job verification...

Have you decided when ur goin?? whr??


----------



## sach_1213

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey there guys. Just got my grant letter now. Yipeeeeee ki Yayyy. Finally a permanent resident of Australia


Congrats


----------



## sach_1213

roadies said:


> Hi members
> 
> 
> Today i have got grant letter buddies. No job verification nothing being asked no co letter directly got grant letter today
> Thanx members especially shel superm etc
> Cheers


Congrats.... Roadies now becoming OZ roadie:clap2:


----------



## ian.thomas

praveen_1900 said:


> Yes it will change to finalised
> 
> Also your next steps will only be Granted , date of grant and a link to view, download your grant letter..


Thanks a lot Mate


----------



## vishsang

*CO Allocated*

I called up the DIAC today and they confirmed that there is a CO on our case. I don't know who the CO is or when the allocation happened, but that's ok 

We are still waiting for my FBI clearance, so we have to wait. The CO hasn't contacted us or requested for the FBI clearance or any other document.

As a side, the DIAC wasn't able to look up our application by our passport numbers or the BCC2013 number (again). I needed to provide them with first name, last name, dob, cob, etc for them to be able to look us up. Anyone have this issue?


----------



## tenten

Congratulations to praveen, Cookeh and Sharpshooter for your grants. Have a blast!

Congratulations to all who have bee allocated CO. A good start to the week.


----------



## ian.thomas

Server Down..

Tried checking the status of my application but I am unable to login into evisa.

Network error message coming

Sigh


----------



## australia.ind

vishsang said:


> I called up the DIAC today and they confirmed that there is a CO on our case. I don't know who the CO is or when the allocation happened, but that's ok
> 
> We are still waiting for my FBI clearance, so we have to wait. The CO hasn't contacted us or requested for the FBI clearance or any other document.
> 
> As a side, the DIAC wasn't able to look up our application by our passport numbers or the BCC2013 number (again). I needed to provide them with first name, last name, dob, cob, etc for them to be able to look us up. Anyone have this issue?


Hey how did you call DIAC.
I could see the number as 131 881 ,that needs to be dialed from australia.
Any idea how to call from india


----------



## vishsang

australia.ind said:


> Hey how did you call DIAC.
> I could see the number as 131 881 ,that needs to be dialed from australia.
> Any idea how to call from india


I called +61-1-300-364-613


----------



## madrag

ian.thomas said:


> Server Down..
> 
> Tried checking the status of my application but I am unable to login into evisa.
> 
> Network error message coming
> 
> Sigh


yeah! its still down. 

guys stop DDOSing the server


----------



## ashadi

AlmostinOz said:


> Hi, our meds were referred end Feb 2013, also still waiting patiently. Seems they are busy processing Jan 2013 referred meds now. I think you won't have to wait much longer. Good luck:fingerscrossed:


Hello AlmostinOz,

Did you received letter from CO stating that your medicals has been referred, or you come to know from online status of your medicals.

And from where did you come to know that currently they are processing Jan 2013 medicals ?


----------



## superm

praveen_1900 said:


> WOhO....... Got my GRANT LETTER.... !!!!!:juggle::cheer2:eace:
> 
> Direct grant.... !!!!! CO (BG, Team 33)/..
> 
> 
> I must thank superm... Thanks a lot dude...
> 
> 
> I must say.. One way to get PR is READ and FOLLOW superm' s Blog
> 
> I just did...!!!
> 
> Your turn now.. pr4oz.blogspot.com


CONGRATS again man.. :clap2::clap2:
And thanks for the kind words 
Best of luck for the move and hunt!


----------



## superm

sharpshooter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant... . Thank you all for your support and guidance... This forum was a one stop solution for all my doubts and more than that its a bonding where I got lot of encouragement to pursue my dream. Thanks again and all the best for all of you.
> 
> One more query from my side... I got a mail from the CO with pdf attachment which has some details and visa grant letter on one of the pages. Is that it? when I tried to click the "view grant letter" link on my eVisa application, it says that the file is corrupted. Do I need to send mail to CO to correct that or the pdf file which was sent by CO is the same copy of the grant letter available on eVisa portal and that should be fine?
> 
> Please share your thoughts... Below are my timelines
> 
> ACS Assessment: +ve/19th June, 2012
> EOI: 19th February, 2013
> Invite: 21st February, 2013
> Visa Application: 6th March, 2013
> Grant: 25th April, 2013
> 
> Thanks again!!!!


Congrats!! :clap2::clap2:
That is the same letter and is enough!


----------



## ian.thomas

madrag said:


> yeah! its still down.
> 
> guys stop DDOSing the server


Its up and running


----------



## sheravanan

Hi Friends,

I have TRN number but don't have Password.

Anyone could you tell me how you are tracking your application.

I lodged on 11th April. still i did't get any Ack.letter I am using agent.

what can i do ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## oz_dreams

Congratulations to all those who got their GRANTS today !!!!!


----------



## superm

CookehMonsta said:


> You're right.
> 
> I JUST GOT THE GRANT LETTER!!!!!! WOO-HOO!
> 
> Team 6 Adelaide.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and insight!! You've saved me 1000s on getting a migration agent!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## AusExpat80

Hi,

I have been allocated CO. I was asked to provide the following.

1) Overseas police clearance certificate for me and my wife.
2) Evidence of Functional English (For secondary applicant)

I had already applied for PCC and should be receiving in a week.

For Evidence of functional English for my wife, I had already uploaded her primary, secondary and Engineering certificates in evisa. But I was asked again. Please let me know if I have to provide any other documents or just resend the certificates again?

Please let me know if I have to upload and send documents all together or just send my wife's documents first and the PCC later? 

Thank You.


----------



## vishsang

AusExpat80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been allocated CO. I was asked to provide the following.
> 
> 1) Overseas police clearance certificate for me and my wife.
> 2) Evidence of Functional English (For secondary applicant)
> 
> I had already applied for PCC and should be receiving in a week.
> 
> For Evidence of functional English for my wife, I had already uploaded her primary, secondary and Engineering certificates in evisa. But I was asked again. Please let me know if I have to provide any other documents or just resend the certificates again?
> 
> Please let me know if I have to upload and send documents all together or just send my wife's documents first and the PCC later?
> 
> Thank You.


Congrats on the allocation!

Just the certificates won't suffice. You need a letter from her university stating that the course was taught in english.

If I were you, I'd send all the documents I can send right away and the rest in a separate email. Other forum members, please chime in.


----------



## mailatrekha

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thanks a lot guys. Didn't even know my CO's initials before the letter came through. Anyways it's Team 33 ES



wow congrats.... 

waiting waiting waiting.....:ranger::fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

mailatrekha said:


> wow congrats....
> 
> waiting waiting waiting.....:ranger::fingerscrossed:


Dw.. you'll get it soon as well .


----------



## Want2Move2013

AusExpat80 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been allocated CO. I was asked to provide the following.
> 
> 1) Overseas police clearance certificate for me and my wife.
> 2) Evidence of Functional English (For secondary applicant)
> 
> I had already applied for PCC and should be receiving in a week.
> 
> For Evidence of functional English for my wife, I had already uploaded her primary, secondary and Engineering certificates in evisa. But I was asked again. Please let me know if I have to provide any other documents or just resend the certificates again?
> 
> Please let me know if I have to upload and send documents all together or just send my wife's documents first and the PCC later?
> 
> Thank You.


Hi
Would like to know your timelines.
Did u get a mail from immi once co was allocated?
What was the status of your upoaded docs? 
When did u get to know that a co was allocated? Only when co requested for docs?
Thanks!


----------



## th03

Hello All,
I have been a silent member of this forum for sometime now,

I got allocated CO today initials LC team6. She asked for my resume and military discharge papers, but i was never in the military, i emailed back saying the same, funny why she asked for that even double checked my paperwork in case in ticked the box by error but i clearly ticked no.

My timeline below
Eoi app: 30/03/13
EOI invit: 01/04/13
App lodge & Ack: 2/04/13
CO allocated 29/04/13
Grant: Pending


----------



## vinnie88

sheravanan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have TRN number but don't have Password.
> 
> Anyone could you tell me how you are tracking your application.
> 
> I lodged on 11th April. still i did't get any Ack.letter I am using agent.
> 
> what can i do ?
> 
> *Please* help me anybody, I posted 2nd time here but no reply from anybody.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Thanks in Advance



if you have an agent, your password is with him/her. If you donthave an agent, just email skillselect admin and tell them you dont have a password . 

BTW, hearty congrats to all the new grants today  its good to see these grants all on a monday, hopeflly it will a good week for all of us.


----------



## vinnie88

th03 said:


> Hello All,
> I have been a silent member of this forum for sometime now,
> 
> I got allocated CO today initials LC team6. She asked for my resume and military discharge papers, but i was never in the military, i emailed back saying the same, funny why she asked for that even double checked my paperwork in case in ticked the box by error but i clearly ticked no.
> 
> My timeline below
> Eoi app: 30/03/13
> EOI invit: 01/04/13
> App lodge & Ack: 2/04/13
> CO allocated 29/04/13
> Grant: Pending


Is national service compulsory in Kenya? 

she probably thinks everyone in Kenya serves in the army by defaul, similar to Singapore, Iran, Denmark, Russia and Israel just to name a few.


----------



## mamunmaziz

sharpshooter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant... . Thank you all for your support and guidance... This forum was a one stop solution for all my doubts and more than that its a bonding where I got lot of encouragement to pursue my dream. Thanks again and all the best for all of you.
> 
> One more query from my side... I got a mail from the CO with pdf attachment which has some details and visa grant letter on one of the pages. Is that it? when I tried to click the "view grant letter" link on my eVisa application, it says that the file is corrupted. Do I need to send mail to CO to correct that or the pdf file which was sent by CO is the same copy of the grant letter available on eVisa portal and that should be fine?
> 
> Please share your thoughts... Below are my timelines
> 
> ACS Assessment: +ve/19th June, 2012
> EOI: 19th February, 2013
> Invite: 21st February, 2013
> Visa Application: 6th March, 2013
> Grant: 25th April, 2013
> 
> Thanks again!!!!


Thanks and Congrats for Ur Speedy grant.


----------



## mandanapu

vinnie88 said:


> Is national service compulsory in Kenya?
> 
> she probably thinks everyone in Kenya serves in the army by defaul, similar to Singapore, Iran, Denmark, Russia and Israel just to name a few.


Hi Vinnie,
Have you heard anything from co? Why it is taking too much time in your case? Did you know that any one got grant from our co?

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## th03

vinnie88 said:


> Is national service compulsory in Kenya?
> 
> she probably thinks everyone in Kenya serves in the army by defaul, similar to Singapore, Iran, Denmark, Russia and Israel just to name a few.



Hi Vinnie
I guess she must be thinking that, but Kenya doesn't have compulsory military service. I guess ill know in the next few days once she replies


----------



## Immiseek

sharpshooter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant... . Thank you all for your support and guidance... This forum was a one stop solution for all my doubts and more than that its a bonding where I got lot of encouragement to pursue my dream. Thanks again and all the best for all of you.
> 
> One more query from my side... I got a mail from the CO with pdf attachment which has some details and visa grant letter on one of the pages. Is that it? when I tried to click the "view grant letter" link on my eVisa application, it says that the file is corrupted. Do I need to send mail to CO to correct that or the pdf file which was sent by CO is the same copy of the grant letter available on eVisa portal and that should be fine?
> 
> Please share your thoughts... Below are my timelines
> 
> ACS Assessment: +ve/19th June, 2012
> EOI: 19th February, 2013
> Invite: 21st February, 2013
> Visa Application: 6th March, 2013
> Grant: 25th April, 2013
> 
> Thanks again!!!!


Congrats for your grant and all the best for next moves


----------



## Immiseek

CookehMonsta said:


> You're right.
> 
> I JUST GOT THE GRANT LETTER!!!!!! WOO-HOO!
> 
> Team 6 Adelaide.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and insight!! You've saved me 1000s on getting a migration agent!!!


Congrats for your grant!


----------



## AusExpat80

Hi VishSang,

Thanks for the quick reply. In her primary and Secondary education, it is clearly mentioned that the medium of instruction is English. For Bachelors degree it is not specifically mentioned but I think it is obvious. Do we still need to get a letter that the medium of instruction is English?


----------



## AusExpat80

Hi Want2Move2013,

I have lodged my visa on 18th March. Yes I got a mail that CO is allocated and that is how I knew.
Status: Most of the documents were received but 2 were "required". 
The status of the requested documents changed to "Requested". I got the mail on Saturday.


----------



## sukhnav

Hey guys,

So at the beginning of this week, I received a happy surprise in the morning mail. Dreams come true...... My eye not still to believe......I am very glad to confirm that I have received grant mail Exactly after 6 months.

I wish to thank you all for your invaluable support, friendship, transparency and “patience”.

Regards,


----------



## AusExpat80

vishsang said:


> Congrats on the allocation!
> 
> Just the certificates won't suffice. You need a letter from her university stating that the course was taught in english.
> 
> If I were you, I'd send all the documents I can send right away and the rest in a separate email. Other forum members, please chime in.


Hi VishSang,

Thanks for the quick reply. In her primary and Secondary education, it is clearly mentioned that the medium of instruction is English. For Bachelors degree it is not specifically mentioned but I think it is obvious. Do we still need to get a letter that the medium of instruction is English?


----------



## 204055

*Grant*

Hi all, 

Finally the wait is over. Got the famous GRANT notification email today at around 12:09 Melb time. 

APP: 04 Feb
ACK: 04 Feb
CO: 08 Mar Initials M.W
Req Docs sent on 25th April
Grant: 29 Apr

I am onshore, my application included my wife who is abroad and accumulating spouse proof/english requirements took some time. CO very strict on these 2.

Tips: 

Always provide more than asked. Many is always better than one.

Do not seek help with any migrating agents. Not worth it. Its too easy to get everything done by yourself and this thread's help is more than enough.

Always think one step ahead of C.O

Upload Form 80

Take it easy and just follow instructions as asked.

If you have received an Invite means Australia needs you.

Cheers. BIG THANKS TO ALL. Highly appreciated.


----------



## dharmesh

How much time approximately does PCC (in Mumbai, India) takes? Because I just applied today and they said it will take around 25 days. And we need to visit police station as well. From what I knew that If current address and address on passport is same then PCC does not take more than 1-2 days.

I am bit confused, as what is exact process. Pleas help me understand the process.


----------



## vishsang

dharmesh said:


> How much time approximately does PCC (in Mumbai, India) takes? Because I just applied today and they said it will take around 25 days. And we need to visit police station as well. From what I knew that If current address and address on passport is same then PCC does not take more than 1-2 days.
> 
> I am bit confused, as what is exact process. Pleas help me understand the process.


If your address/marital status hasn't changed AND they have your police verification on file, it can be a 1-5 hr thing (like my spouse and I). BUT, if your address/marital status has changed, then they will perform the entire police verification process which they first did while issuing you a passport. That can take minimum 1 month because they do the whole CID/local police station/commissioner thing again!

Did they say that they couldn't find your old police verification on file? And you did it in the PSK right?


----------



## Abrar

Hi Buddy,

Just transcripts or certificates showing English medium will not suffice. 

You have 2 options.
Easier One: Get letter from her College that the medium of instruction of the diploma/degree (Should be of atleast 2 years) that she has attained was in english.

2nd Option: Your spouse shall write IELTS and get minimum 4.5 Band.

Regards,
Abrar.



AusExpat80 said:


> Hi VishSang,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. In her primary and Secondary education, it is clearly mentioned that the medium of instruction is English. For Bachelors degree it is not specifically mentioned but I think it is obvious. Do we still need to get a letter that the medium of instruction is English?


----------



## australia.ind

Form 80

Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable.


Can I leave this question blank?? Pls help


----------



## haryk

sukhnav said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So at the beginning of this week, I received a happy surprise in the morning mail. Dreams come true...... My eye not still to believe......I am very glad to confirm that I have received grant mail Exactly after 6 months.
> 
> I wish to thank you all for your invaluable support, friendship, transparency and “patience”.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations !!!


----------



## haryk

varunsic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally the wait is over. Got the famous GRANT notification email today at around 12:09 Melb time.
> 
> APP: 04 Feb
> ACK: 04 Feb
> CO: 08 Mar Initials M.W
> Req Docs sent on 25th April
> Grant: 29 Apr
> 
> I am onshore, my application included my wife who is abroad and accumulating spouse proof/english requirements took some time. CO very strict on these 2.
> 
> Tips:
> 
> Always provide more than asked. Many is always better than one.
> 
> Do not seek help with any migrating agents. Not worth it. Its too easy to get everything done by yourself and this thread's help is more than enough.
> 
> Always think one step ahead of C.O
> 
> Upload Form 80
> 
> Take it easy and just follow instructions as asked.
> 
> If you have received an Invite means Australia needs you.
> 
> Cheers. BIG THANKS TO ALL. Highly appreciated.


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## tenten

australia.ind said:


> Form 80
> 
> Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
> Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable.
> 
> 
> Can I leave this question blank?? Pls help


Yes it can be left blank if you do not know where you will be staying ( thats most of us).


----------



## vinnie88

mandanapu said:


> Hi Vinnie,
> Have you heard anything from co? Why it is taking too much time in your case? Did you know that any one got grant from our co?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Hi, 

I have no idea why its taking so long. I emailed CO on the 17th and she still hasnt replied, doesnt answer phones. 

its been 7 working days since my last email, im gonna email back again tomorrow but I dont think this will help. she doesnt need 2 emails to feel the need to respond to one right?


----------



## vishsang

AusExpat80 said:


> Hi VishSang,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. In her primary and Secondary education, it is clearly mentioned that the medium of instruction is English. For Bachelors degree it is not specifically mentioned but I think it is obvious. Do we still need to get a letter that the medium of instruction is English?


According to the skillselect website, if you're not providing IELTS score for the spouse you must provide:



> - evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English
> - evidence that you have completed at least one year of full time study in Australia towards a degree or diploma qualification with all instruction conducted in English
> - evidence that you have completed one of the following at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in English: your primary education and at least three years of secondary education, or at least five years of secondary education.



1) Do the SSC/HSC certificates clearly show the duration of the primary and secondary education? DIAC has specified in the requirements that they need at least 5 years of secondary education OR all primary + 3 years of secondary to be taught in english.

2) If the Bachelor's degree does not clearly state that it was 2 years, full-time and the medium of instruction was english, then you might require a letter.

I am not sure if someone has successfully been able to use just the SSC and HSC certificates to fulfil this requirement. If someone has, then please reply to this.

But if I were you I would start the procedure for getting a letter from the school or the university. If the CO is not satisfied with the documents you provided, then having this letter ready will save you time.


----------



## vishsang

WOW, so many grants today. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
Congratulations, all!


----------



## tenten

vinnie88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have no idea why its taking so long. I emailed CO on the 17th and she still hasnt replied, doesnt answer phones.
> 
> its been 7 working days since my last email, im gonna email back again tomorrow but I dont think this will help. she doesnt need 2 emails to feel the need to respond to one right?


No she does not need 2 emails. And an avalanche of emails is unlikely to move her to respond. Give her some time - I suggest another week or two and see if she does not respond.


----------



## dharmesh

vishsang said:


> If your address/marital status hasn't changed AND they have your police verification on file, it can be a 1-5 hr thing (like my spouse and I). BUT, if your address/marital status has changed, then they will perform the entire police verification process which they first did while issuing you a passport. That can take minimum 1 month because they do the whole CID/local police station/commissioner thing again!
> 
> Did they say that they couldn't find your old police verification on file? And you did it in the PSK right?


Thanks for the reply vishsang. Actually me and wife renewed our passport in Jan. At that time, for me no verification was required and for wife they did post verification which happened just 2-3 weeks ago. Lets hope the process gets over within one month. Passport office guys informed me that generally PCC takes 25 days.


----------



## AusExpat80

Thanks Abrar and Vishsang,

Thanks for the advice. I will go ahead and arrange for the letter from the University to specifically mention the number of years(4 years) and the medium of instruction (English). Hope it will not take much time. 



vishsang said:


> According to the skillselect website, if you're not providing IELTS score for the spouse you must provide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Do the SSC/HSC certificates clearly show the duration of the primary and secondary education? DIAC has specified in the requirements that they need at least 5 years of secondary education OR all primary + 3 years of secondary to be taught in english.
> 
> 2) If the Bachelor's degree does not clearly state that it was 2 years, full-time and the medium of instruction was english, then you might require a letter.
> 
> I am not sure if someone has successfully been able to use just the SSC and HSC certificates to fulfil this requirement. If someone has, then please reply to this.
> 
> But if I were you I would start the procedure for getting a letter from the school or the university. If the CO is not satisfied with the documents you provided, then having this letter ready will save you time.


----------



## RAVINDRAW

sukhnav said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So at the beginning of this week, I received a happy surprise in the morning mail. Dreams come true...... My eye not still to believe......I am very glad to confirm that I have received grant mail Exactly after 6 months.
> 
> I wish to thank you all for your invaluable support, friendship, transparency and “patience”.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## RAVINDRAW

varunsic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally the wait is over. Got the famous GRANT notification email today at around 12:09 Melb time.
> 
> APP: 04 Feb
> ACK: 04 Feb
> CO: 08 Mar Initials M.W
> Req Docs sent on 25th April
> Grant: 29 Apr
> 
> I am onshore, my application included my wife who is abroad and accumulating spouse proof/english requirements took some time. CO very strict on these 2.
> 
> Tips:
> 
> Always provide more than asked. Many is always better than one.
> 
> Do not seek help with any migrating agents. Not worth it. Its too easy to get everything done by yourself and this thread's help is more than enough.
> 
> Always think one step ahead of C.O
> 
> Upload Form 80
> 
> Take it easy and just follow instructions as asked.
> 
> If you have received an Invite means Australia needs you.
> 
> Cheers. BIG THANKS TO ALL. Highly appreciated.



Congratulations and celebrations. :clap2:

Anybody ? any idea why so many grants today ?


----------



## vishsang

dharmesh said:


> Thanks for the reply vishsang. Actually me and wife renewed our passport in Jan. At that time, for me no verification was required and for wife they did post verification which happened just 2-3 weeks ago. Lets hope the process gets over within one month. Passport office guys informed me that generally PCC takes 25 days.


I don't understand. If they _JUST_ renewed your passport they must have your police clearance on record. 

Did you submit an application for PCC on the PSK website and go to the PSK (not the Worli Passport Office)? What happened there - did you go through lines A,B and C? Was "C" the point where they told you that you need to do the PCC again? 

PM me if you like


----------



## dharmesh

vishsang said:


> I don't understand. If they _JUST_ renewed your passport they must have your police clearance on record.
> 
> Did you submit an application for PCC on the PSK website and go to the PSK (not the Worli Passport Office)? What happened there - did you go through lines A,B and C? Was "C" the point where they told you that you need to do the PCC again?
> 
> PM me if you like


Yes. That's what is surprising for me. I just renewed the passport and they are asking to do the process again. 

Yes, I submitted PCC online, and then went to PSK and go through ABC verification and granting process. On asking they said, you will get it after police verification. When we tried to nail it down by asking one of the guy there. His answer was "This totally depends on grant officer, if he wants he can give you PCC now or if he wants then you have to do whole process again." :confused2::doh:


----------



## praveen_1900

RAVINDRAW said:


> Congratulations and celebrations. :clap2:
> 
> Anybody ? any idea why so many grants today ?


Ha Ha Ha i dunno why but i guess its " GIVE GRANT DAY " or something  


Congratulations to all for their grants...


Good luck for ur future,,.. lane:


----------



## vishsang

dharmesh said:


> Yes. That's what is surprising for me. I just renewed the passport and they are asking to do the process again.
> 
> Yes, I submitted PCC online, and then went to PSK and go through ABC verification and granting process. On asking they said, you will get it after police verification. When we tried to nail it down by asking one of the guy there. His answer was "This totally depends on grant officer, if he wants he can give you PCC now or if he wants then you have to do whole process again." :confused2::doh:


That is just..... unfortunate. Other words not appropriate for this forum would probably describe the situation better, but meh. I hope for your sake it's done quickly. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajesh.149

*Pcc*



dharmesh said:


> How much time approximately does PCC (in Mumbai, India) takes? Because I just applied today and they said it will take around 25 days. And we need to visit police station as well. From what I knew that If current address and address on passport is same then PCC does not take more than 1-2 days.
> 
> I am bit confused, as what is exact process. Pleas help me understand the process.


If you have a passport with an address that is your current address, ideally it should hardly take couple of days. Since Police Clearance has already happened for you at that address and that is how passport was issued. This time what the passport office along with local police station do is just to clear that there are no pending police records in your case, thats about it. Hope this clarifies.


----------



## dharmesh

rajesh.149 said:


> If you have a passport with an address that is your current address, ideally it should hardly take couple of days. Since Police Clearance has already happened for you at that address and that is how passport was issued. This time what the passport office along with local police station do is just to clear that there are no pending police records in your case, thats about it. Hope this clarifies.


Thanks for the kind words man. As it is, it will take around 20-25 odd days to get CO assigned, so by that time PCC should come. But more painful is the process that takes place at local police station. It is damn slow and eats up your whole day.


----------



## varuni

dharmesh said:


> Yes. That's what is surprising for me. I just renewed the passport and they are asking to do the process again.
> 
> Yes, I submitted PCC online, and then went to PSK and go through ABC verification and granting process. On asking they said, you will get it after police verification. When we tried to nail it down by asking one of the guy there. His answer was "This totally depends on grant officer, if he wants he can give you PCC now or if he wants then you have to do whole process again." :confused2::doh:



Did you renew the passport in Tatkaal? Is your address in last passport and current passport different?

If the above are true, then what they are asking for is perfectly fine. 

If the address is same, then it is upto the Officer in section-C of PSK. However, mostly they will give it if we explain the situation.

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## AtifALi27

Hi Guys!!
It gives me immense pleasure to share with you the following:

I have recieved the *Golden mail* today!! A special thanks to this forum,all its members,for all the brainstorming and providing us with the Apt information!!!

A big thankyou!!!

All the best to all my friends who are waiting for the COs/Grant!!!
"Though the journey was long,but the results were sweet and satisfying!!"


----------



## vishsang

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi Guys!!
> It gives me immense pleasure to share with you the following:
> 
> I have recieved the *Golden mail* today!! A special thanks to this forum,all its members,for all the brainstorming and providing us with the Apt information!!!
> 
> A big thankyou!!!
> 
> All the best to all my friends who are waiting for the COs/Grant!!!
> "Though the journey was long,but the results were sweet and satisfying!!"


Congratulations! :clap2::clap2:
It's GRANT DAY indeed.


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congrats*

Who was your CO Atif ?


----------



## cocofrap

Congratulations everyone!!! Party time!!!!


----------



## dharmesh

varuni said:


> Did you renew the passport in Tatkaal? Is your address in last passport and current passport different?
> 
> If the above are true, then what they are asking for is perfectly fine.
> 
> If the address is same, then it is upto the Officer in section-C of PSK. However, mostly they will give it if we explain the situation.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varuni


No it is not tatkal, but the address in old one and current one is different and that may be reason for the entire process being asked do again.


----------



## AtifALi27

rajesh.149 said:


> Who was your CO Atif ?


Hi Rajesh,
T34 Brisbane AM


----------



## rajesh.149

*OK*

I remembered you had a CO from T34, but was not sure of CO initials, I have BK from T34. ... Enjoy .. have a blast and all the best for your upcoming moves ... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## varuni

dharmesh said:


> No it is not tatkal, but the address in old one and current one is different and that may be reason for the entire process being asked do again.




If it was not Tatkaal, was the police verification not done before issuing passport?
Normally that is the procedure.

Refer to your acknowledgement slip for Passport and PCC. And see what is written under Police Verification. 

Varuni


----------



## dharmesh

varuni said:


> If it was not Tatkaal, was the police verification not done before issuing passport?
> Normally that is the procedure.
> 
> Refer to your acknowledgement slip for Passport and PCC. And see what is written under Police Verification.
> 
> Varuni


Ack slip for my passport had written "No Verification" on it and for my wife it was written "Post Verification" which is was done 2-3 weeks ago.

PCC slips for both of us have pre verification written on it.


----------



## vishsang

dharmesh said:


> Ack slip for my passport had written "No Verification" on it and for my wife it was written "Post Verification" which is was done 2-3 weeks ago.
> 
> PCC slips for both of us have pre verification written on it.


OK, then it makes sense that you need verification. But I still don't get why your wife needs it.


----------



## australia.ind

varuni said:


> Did you renew the passport in Tatkaal? Is your address in last passport and current passport different?
> 
> If the above are true, then what they are asking for is perfectly fine.
> 
> If the address is same, then it is upto the Officer in section-C of PSK. However, mostly they will give it if we explain the situation.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varuni



In our case, for both I and my husband the passport was issued in chennai.
The address which we are staying is different from the one in the passport.
Since it is in the same city we got the PCC same day afternoon.


----------



## RAVINDRAW

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi Guys!!
> It gives me immense pleasure to share with you the following:
> 
> I have recieved the *Golden mail* today!! A special thanks to this forum,all its members,for all the brainstorming and providing us with the Apt information!!!
> 
> A big thankyou!!!
> 
> All the best to all my friends who are waiting for the COs/Grant!!!
> "Though the journey was long,but the results were sweet and satisfying!!"


Congratulations!!:clap2:


----------



## australia.ind

RAVINDRAW said:


> Congratulations!!:clap2:


Hey when did you apply for US PCC,did you get any update?


----------



## jogiyogi

RAVINDRAW said:


> Congratulations and celebrations. :clap2:
> 
> Anybody ? any idea why so many grants today ?


Many many congratualation.


----------



## vinnie88

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi Guys!!
> It gives me immense pleasure to share with you the following:
> 
> I have recieved the *Golden mail* today!! A special thanks to this forum,all its members,for all the brainstorming and providing us with the Apt information!!!
> 
> A big thankyou!!!
> 
> All the best to all my friends who are waiting for the COs/Grant!!!
> "Though the journey was long,but the results were sweet and satisfying!!"


Congrats man! another Team 34 applicant is cleared  Now its time to plan for an awesome weekend ahead of you to celebrate!

you had the same CO as mine or was it someone else? 

I'm still waiting for mine!


----------



## jogiyogi

varunsic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally the wait is over. Got the famous GRANT notification email today at around 12:09 Melb time.
> 
> APP: 04 Feb
> ACK: 04 Feb
> CO: 08 Mar Initials M.W
> Req Docs sent on 25th April
> Grant: 29 Apr
> 
> I am onshore, my application included my wife who is abroad and accumulating spouse proof/english requirements took some time. CO very strict on these 2.
> 
> Tips:
> 
> Always provide more than asked. Many is always better than one.
> 
> Do not seek help with any migrating agents. Not worth it. Its too easy to get everything done by yourself and this thread's help is more than enough.
> 
> Always think one step ahead of C.O
> 
> Upload Form 80
> 
> Take it easy and just follow instructions as asked.
> 
> If you have received an Invite means Australia needs you.
> 
> Cheers. BIG THANKS TO ALL. Highly appreciated.


Many many congratulation on your grant and wish you a bright future ahead.


----------



## jogiyogi

sukhnav said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So at the beginning of this week, I received a happy surprise in the morning mail. Dreams come true...... My eye not still to believe......I am very glad to confirm that I have received grant mail Exactly after 6 months.
> 
> I wish to thank you all for your invaluable support, friendship, transparency and “patience”.
> 
> Regards,


Many many congratulation. May god bless you whatever you need ahead in your life.


----------



## AtifALi27

vinnie88 said:


> Congrats man! another Team 34 applicant is cleared  Now its time to plan for an awesome weekend ahead of you to celebrate!
> 
> you had the same CO as mine or was it someone else?
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine!


Hi Vin,

Thanks a ton!! MY Cos:initials AM..
God willing you will be getting it soon!


----------



## jogiyogi

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi Guys!!
> It gives me immense pleasure to share with you the following:
> 
> I have recieved the *Golden mail* today!! A special thanks to this forum,all its members,for all the brainstorming and providing us with the Apt information!!!
> 
> A big thankyou!!!
> 
> All the best to all my friends who are waiting for the COs/Grant!!!
> "Though the journey was long,but the results were sweet and satisfying!!"


Many many congratulation. Party and celebration time.


----------



## chengke

roadies said:


> Hi members
> 
> 
> Today i have got grant letter buddies. No job verification nothing being asked no co letter directly got grant letter today
> Thanx members especially shel superm etc
> Cheers


Congratulations,mate!

I elodged on 23 mar, still nothing from Diac.

The wait is killing me!


----------



## cocofrap

vinnie88 said:


> Congrats man! another Team 34 applicant is cleared  Now its time to plan for an awesome weekend ahead of you to celebrate!
> 
> you had the same CO as mine or was it someone else?
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine!


Team 34 on a roll!!  Hope they give out more grants tomorrow, including ours hahah!


----------



## ash19845

ash19845 said:


> Any Update Guys...... None from my end....:fingerscrossed:


Guys any updates?? I got a mail from CO for additional tax documents which i submitted today. All the best. Will keep all posted on any developments. :fingerscrossed: good luck!!!


----------



## RAVINDRAW

australia.ind said:


> Hey when did you apply for US PCC,did you get any update?


Applied for US PCC on 2 April. When I called them only response I got was "Wait for 4 weeks " I know someone who got response on April 15th but he applied on March 8th.


----------



## dharmesh

ash19845 said:


> Guys any updates?? I got a mail from CO for additional tax documents which i submitted today. All the best. Will keep all posted on any developments. :fingerscrossed: good luck!!!


What documents did your CO ask for? You dint submit it while applying or they asked some addition docs with what you have submitted?


----------



## sach_1213

varunsic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally the wait is over. Got the famous GRANT notification email today at around 12:09 Melb time.
> 
> APP: 04 Feb
> ACK: 04 Feb
> CO: 08 Mar Initials M.W
> Req Docs sent on 25th April
> Grant: 29 Apr
> 
> I am onshore, my application included my wife who is abroad and accumulating spouse proof/english requirements took some time. CO very strict on these 2.
> 
> Tips:
> 
> Always provide more than asked. Many is always better than one.
> 
> Do not seek help with any migrating agents. Not worth it. Its too easy to get everything done by yourself and this thread's help is more than enough.
> 
> Always think one step ahead of C.O
> 
> Upload Form 80
> 
> Take it easy and just follow instructions as asked.
> 
> If you have received an Invite means Australia needs you.
> 
> Cheers. BIG THANKS TO ALL. Highly appreciated.



Congrats


----------



## sach_1213

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi Guys!!
> It gives me immense pleasure to share with you the following:
> 
> I have recieved the *Golden mail* today!! A special thanks to this forum,all its members,for all the brainstorming and providing us with the Apt information!!!
> 
> A big thankyou!!!
> 
> All the best to all my friends who are waiting for the COs/Grant!!!
> "Though the journey was long,but the results were sweet and satisfying!!"


Congrats


----------



## vishsang

RAVINDRAW said:


> Applied for US PCC on 2 April. When I called them only response I got was "Wait for 4 weeks " I know someone who got response on April 15th but he applied on March 8th.


So your friend had PCC in hand on Apr 15? Did he provide a US address or international?


----------



## RAVINDRAW

vishsang said:


> So your friend had PCC in hand on Apr 15? Did he provide a US address or international?


Indian Address. (Return Fed Ex envelope along with Application). So it was faster.


----------



## navjeet

*job verification in progress*

hi Guys,

My salaryslips and form 80 demanded by co and i sent a mail on 21st april and waiting for further instructions. fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vishsang

RAVINDRAW said:


> Indian Address. (Return Fed Ex envelope along with Application). So it was faster.


Oh cool. I've provided a US address. Let's see how that goes.


----------



## applyoz

WoW. Magical Monday. Congrats to all of you who have got the grant and wishes for those who are waiting


----------



## sukhnav

jogiyogi said:


> Many many congratulation. May god bless you whatever you need ahead in your life.


Thanks Dear i wish the same for u...


----------



## opfian

varunsic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally the wait is over. Got the famous GRANT notification email today at around 12:09 Melb time.
> 
> APP: 04 Feb
> ACK: 04 Feb
> CO: 08 Mar Initials M.W
> Req Docs sent on 25th April
> Grant: 29 Apr
> 
> I am onshore, my application included my wife who is abroad and accumulating spouse proof/english requirements took some time. CO very strict on these 2.
> 
> Tips:
> 
> Always provide more than asked. Many is always better than one.
> 
> Do not seek help with any migrating agents. Not worth it. Its too easy to get everything done by yourself and this thread's help is more than enough.
> 
> Always think one step ahead of C.O
> 
> Upload Form 80
> 
> Take it easy and just follow instructions as asked.
> 
> If you have received an Invite means Australia needs you.
> 
> Cheers. BIG THANKS TO ALL. Highly appreciated.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## rupinder.jit

navjeet said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> My salaryslips and form 80 demanded by co and i sent a mail on 21st april and waiting for further instructions. fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


Could you please share your CO's initials? I have sent my Form 80 on 08 March 2013, but still no feedback.


----------



## Abrar

*Evidence Type for Resume*

I am trying to attach my Resume to my evisa application but couldn't identify the proper 'Evidence Type' for it.

Can anybody let me know what 'Evidence Type' I need to select from the dropdown to attach my resume?

Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## joluwarrior

AtifALi27 said:


> Hi Guys!!
> It gives me immense pleasure to share with you the following:
> 
> I have recieved the *Golden mail* today!! A special thanks to this forum,all its members,for all the brainstorming and providing us with the Apt information!!!
> 
> A big thankyou!!!
> 
> All the best to all my friends who are waiting for the COs/Grant!!!
> "Though the journey was long,but the results were sweet and satisfying!!"


Congratulations !! Sweet time indeed.
Enjoy the moment and good luck for the move


----------



## joluwarrior

varunsic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally the wait is over. Got the famous GRANT notification email today at around 12:09 Melb time.
> 
> APP: 04 Feb
> ACK: 04 Feb
> CO: 08 Mar Initials M.W
> Req Docs sent on 25th April
> Grant: 29 Apr
> 
> I am onshore, my application included my wife who is abroad and accumulating spouse proof/english requirements took some time. CO very strict on these 2.
> 
> Tips:
> 
> Always provide more than asked. Many is always better than one.
> 
> Do not seek help with any migrating agents. Not worth it. Its too easy to get everything done by yourself and this thread's help is more than enough.
> 
> Always think one step ahead of C.O
> 
> Upload Form 80
> 
> Take it easy and just follow instructions as asked.
> 
> If you have received an Invite means Australia needs you.
> 
> Cheers. BIG THANKS TO ALL. Highly appreciated.


Congrats !!! :clap2:


----------



## Manvir

Abrar said:


> I am trying to attach my Resume to my evisa application but couldn't identify the proper 'Evidence Type' for it.
> 
> Can anybody let me know what 'Evidence Type' I need to select from the dropdown to attach my resume?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


In that case send your resume to [email protected] and inform your CO.


----------



## joluwarrior

sukhnav said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So at the beginning of this week, I received a happy surprise in the morning mail. Dreams come true...... My eye not still to believe......I am very glad to confirm that I have received grant mail Exactly after 6 months.
> 
> I wish to thank you all for your invaluable support, friendship, transparency and “patience”.
> 
> Regards,


Wonderful news that.....Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## Abrar

CO not yet assigned... 

Just want to upload all the possible documents from my side before CO is alloted.

I believe few members have uploaded their Resume on the application. Just want to know the 'Evidence Type' they selected from the dropdown.

Regards,
Abrar.



Manvir said:


> In that case send your resume to [email protected] and inform your CO.


----------



## AlmostinOz

aditiashish said:


> Hello AlmostinOz,
> 
> Did you received letter from CO stating that your medicals has been referred, or you come to know from online status of your medicals.
> 
> And from where did you come to know that currently they are processing Jan 2013 medicals ?


Hi yes, my CO informed that the meds were referred. There is another thread on this forum with people whose meds were referred. People's meds that were referred in January are now receiving grants. Nothing for Feb yet


----------



## joluwarrior

Abrar said:


> CO not yet assigned...
> 
> Just want to upload all the possible documents from my side before CO is alloted.
> 
> I believe few members have uploaded their Resume on the application. Just want to know the 'Evidence Type' they selected from the dropdown.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Isn't there any type like "Others/Additional Docs" ?
I ask as I haven't seent the online application interface myself, courtesy agent.


----------



## joluwarrior

sharpshooter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant... . Thank you all for your support and guidance... This forum was a one stop solution for all my doubts and more than that its a bonding where I got lot of encouragement to pursue my dream. Thanks again and all the best for all of you.
> 
> One more query from my side... I got a mail from the CO with pdf attachment which has some details and visa grant letter on one of the pages. Is that it? when I tried to click the "view grant letter" link on my eVisa application, it says that the file is corrupted. Do I need to send mail to CO to correct that or the pdf file which was sent by CO is the same copy of the grant letter available on eVisa portal and that should be fine?
> 
> Please share your thoughts... Below are my timelines
> 
> ACS Assessment: +ve/19th June, 2012
> EOI: 19th February, 2013
> Invite: 21st February, 2013
> Visa Application: 6th March, 2013
> Grant: 25th April, 2013
> 
> Thanks again!!!!


Congratulations !! :clap2:


----------



## joluwarrior

praveen_1900 said:


> WOhO....... Got my GRANT LETTER.... !!!!!:juggle::cheer2:eace:
> 
> Direct grant.... !!!!! CO (BG, Team 33)/..
> 
> 
> I must thank superm... Thanks a lot dude...
> 
> 
> I must say.. One way to get PR is READ and FOLLOW superm' s Blog
> 
> I just did...!!!
> 
> Your turn now.. pr4oz.blogspot.com


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## Manvir

praveen_1900 said:


> WOhO....... Got my GRANT LETTER.... !!!!!:juggle::cheer2:eace:
> 
> Direct grant.... !!!!! CO (BG, Team 33)/..
> 
> 
> I must thank superm... Thanks a lot dude...
> 
> 
> I must say.. One way to get PR is READ and FOLLOW superm' s Blog
> 
> I just did...!!!
> 
> Your turn now.. pr4oz.blogspot.com


Congrats Parveen !! Well done mate.

My timelines are very similar to you. I hope my case will move soon as well.


----------



## Abrar

No Buddy,

I don't find any such option.

The most generic option I found is 'No Document'.  ... And ofcourse I can't attach my Resume using this option.  ...

Regards,
Abrar



joluwarrior said:


> Isn't there any type like "Others/Additional Docs" ?
> I ask as I haven't seent the online application interface myself, courtesy agent.


----------



## navjeet

rupinder.jit said:


> Could you please share your CO's initials? I have sent my Form 80 on 08 March 2013, but still no feedback.


hi as of now I don't have have it. My case is through a mara agent. So I really didn't care to get anything about my co. Anyways I LL get it and will update you


----------



## ozjunkie

wow many congratulations to all who got the grant today. I am really happy for all of you . Cheers!

I got my CO assigned today. 

CO has asked me for two documents which I have already attached  : 

1) Offshore Educational Qualifications 

Please provide evidence of offshore educational qualifications, *including mark sheets*, for the primary applicant This evidence should be in the form of a *Notarised Copy* of the Original Document and a notarised translation of that document. *Transcripts *are
requires for your Bachelor of Engineering - Computer Science.

2) Form 80

*Regarding 1) *I have already attached my degree, course completion certificate from college and my 8 semeter Marks Cards. Do I need to submit Transcripts that we get from VTU ( Engg Uni in karnataka) . ( By Transcript I mean the consolidated document that we get from University that has all our 8 marks sheets merged into one ) 

I have this ready at home. But I believe these transcripts are sealed documents which arent supposed to be opened by me & can only be sent to Universities / authorities in a sealed envelope. Moreover, I thought marks card suffice.

And why has the CO asked Notarized copy when it is a known fact that they accept color scans of the original ? 

*Regarding 2)* I have already attached form 80/. But I will send it again over email. No issues in this.


----------



## harmanbeer singh

hi,,,
watin for grant

visa applied 11 feb 2013,, acc : 11th feb ilets 6 each profession nursing
current visa 457
meds done : 12 march
no CO yet
all forms uploaded,,,,
still no sign of CO 
victorian sponsor
any body with same issues
plz reply


----------



## anandlitesh

ash19845 said:


> Guys any updates?? I got a mail from CO for additional tax documents which i submitted today. All the best. Will keep all posted on any developments. :fingerscrossed: good luck!!!




Atleast you know she is working on ur case and Hope is alive...

Here she doesnt ask for anything else and Waiting is on..............

Thanks for sharing the Info..

.


----------



## jogiyogi

ash19845 said:


> Guys any updates?? I got a mail from CO for additional tax documents which i submitted today. All the best. Will keep all posted on any developments. :fingerscrossed: good luck!!!


No update dear from my side :ranger:. Seems our CO has a habbit of documents collection


----------



## Want2Move2013

Great to see so many grants in just one day! Its indeed exciting to see that a lot of you can finally have that sigh of relief and relax your tightened muscles!
Congrats to all the lucky ones and wish you the best in the journey ahead!

Waiting for our lucky day...


----------



## ozjunkie

ozjunkie said:


> wow many congratulations to all who got the grant today. I am really happy for all of you . Cheers!
> 
> I got my CO assigned today.
> 
> CO has asked me for two documents which I have already attached  :
> 
> 1) Offshore Educational Qualifications
> 
> Please provide evidence of offshore educational qualifications, *including mark sheets*, for the primary applicant This evidence should be in the form of a *Notarised Copy* of the Original Document and a notarised translation of that document. *Transcripts *are
> requires for your Bachelor of Engineering - Computer Science.
> 
> 2) Form 80
> 
> *Regarding 1) *I have already attached my degree, course completion certificate from college and my 8 semeter Marks Cards. Do I need to submit Transcripts that we get from VTU ( Engg Uni in karnataka) . ( By Transcript I mean the consolidated document that we get from University that has all our 8 marks sheets merged into one )
> 
> I have this ready at home. But I believe these transcripts are sealed documents which arent supposed to be opened by me & can only be sent to Universities / authorities in a sealed envelope. Moreover, I thought marks card suffice.
> 
> And why has the CO asked Notarized copy when it is a known fact that they accept color scans of the original ?
> 
> *Regarding 2)* I have already attached form 80/. But I will send it again over email. No issues in this.



Hey guys, with reference to the above post, Has anyone submitted Transcript ? Is this Transcript different from your semester MARKS CARDS ?


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

praveen_1900 said:


> WOhO....... Got my GRANT LETTER.... !!!!!:juggle::cheer2:eace:
> 
> Direct grant.... !!!!! CO (BG, Team 33)/..
> 
> 
> I must thank superm... Thanks a lot dude...
> 
> 
> I must say.. One way to get PR is READ and FOLLOW superm' s Blog
> 
> I just did...!!!
> 
> Your turn now.. pr4oz.blogspot.com


congrat:clap2:lane:


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi guys..
although i have not been assigned the CO..but at the eVisa Page i can see the change in status of required documents even for non-migrating dependent and new request have been added also..does it means the Co have been assigned to me?


----------



## superm

Congrats to list of people who got the grant today.. 
Good day today


----------



## tenten

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi guys..
> although i have not been assigned the CO..but at the eVisa Page i can see the change in status of required documents even for non-migrating dependent and new request have been added also..does it means the Co have been assigned to me?


An email from your CO or a confirmation from DIAC (when you call them) are the only sure ways to confirm that CO has been allocated.


----------



## jogiyogi

Abrar said:


> I am trying to attach my Resume to my evisa application but couldn't identify the proper 'Evidence Type' for it.
> 
> Can anybody let me know what 'Evidence Type' I need to select from the dropdown to attach my resume?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Hi Please click on "Attach Document" on top right hand side and follow this sequence

Applicant: Your name
Evidence Type: Employment History, Evidence of
Document Type: Resume

Hope it will help.


----------



## cocofrap

ozjunkie said:


> Hey guys, with reference to the above post, Has anyone submitted Transcript ? Is this Transcript different from your semester MARKS CARDS ?


I submitted my transcript. A transcript is an official record from the school which lists ALL of the subjects you have taken in the whole duration you were at school / university and the grades / marks you got for them. Basically, all your marks for all subjects, in all the semesters.


----------



## cocofrap

This is crazy!!!!! Got my grant today! Aaaahhhhh! Thanks for all the help guys  New wave of grants today, I hope!


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congrats on your Grant*



cocofrap said:


> This is crazy!!!!! Got my grant today! Aaaahhhhh! Thanks for all the help guys  New wave of grants today, I hope!


That is a good start for the day .. Enjoy and bask in the grant .. All the best. Who is your CO ? 

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## cocofrap

Thank you!! CO is MW


----------



## neelarao

cocofrap said:


> This is crazy!!!!! Got my grant today! Aaaahhhhh! Thanks for all the help guys  New wave of grants today, I hope!


Congratulations!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## mailatrekha

harmanbeer singh said:


> hi,,,
> watin for grant
> 
> visa applied 11 feb 2013,, acc : 11th feb ilets 6 each profession nursing
> current visa 457
> meds done : 12 march
> no CO yet
> all forms uploaded,,,,
> still no sign of CO
> victorian sponsor
> any body with same issues
> plz reply



Did you get Acknowledgment with the details of Bridge Visa???

Try contacting DIAC..... They will check to see if the application has any issues....


----------



## pm5

superm said:


> Sure Buddy!
> They may take a while to reply.. but issue should be resolved soon. They generally do not ignore issue mails.
> Best of Luck!


I received a reply from [email protected] today. They mentioned there is some technical issue with the link to download. But they have activated my TRN. Thanks again SuperM


----------



## australia.ind

I have uploaded both of our indian PCC and form -80 yesterday.
But could see the link again today in the application

"Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"?

on click of the link it opens the form-80 again..

Need help!!!!


----------



## devandroid

Congratulations AtifALi27 varunsic sharpshooter praveen_1900 cocofrap on your grants....  :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## harmanbeer singh

yeah i got the accknodegment on the same day,,,
i called them 2 weeks,, they want me to wait

sick of watin


----------



## dharmesh

ozjunkie said:


> Hey guys, with reference to the above post, Has anyone submitted Transcript ? Is this Transcript different from your semester MARKS CARDS ?


Yes transcripts are different from the marksheet, You can get one from the university or college. I was asked to submit transcripts during my ACS assessment by the assessor.


----------



## superm

australia.ind said:


> I have uploaded both of our indian PCC and form -80 yesterday.
> But could see the link again today in the application
> 
> "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"?
> 
> on click of the link it opens the form-80 again..
> 
> Need help!!!!


If you have uploaded form 80 - ignore the link!


----------



## mamunmaziz

Haseeb.hasan said:


> hi guys..
> although i have not been assigned the CO..but at the eVisa Page i can see the change in status of required documents even for non-migrating dependent and new request have been added also..does it means the Co have been assigned to me?


 I think today or tomorrow u may get email from CO. Thats happend to me.


----------



## superm

cocofrap said:


> This is crazy!!!!! Got my grant today! Aaaahhhhh! Thanks for all the help guys  New wave of grants today, I hope!


Congrats man!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## mamunmaziz

Congrats all those got GRANT 
this week.


----------



## mamunmaziz

I don't know whether my Medicals been referred or not. I send email to health.startegies few days before, but not yet get any reply. Even I don't know that my CO got my documents or not.
I am some how little bit cofused.


----------



## Abrar

Thanks buddy... 

Done... 



jogiyogi said:


> Hi Please click on "Attach Document" on top right hand side and follow this sequence
> 
> Applicant: Your name
> Evidence Type: Employment History, Evidence of
> Document Type: Resume
> 
> Hope it will help.


----------



## australia.ind

superm said:


> If you have uploaded form 80 - ignore the link!


Thanks for your immediate response.
But the link appeared only after the PCC and form 80 upload
I didn't see the link before.

Is that fine?


----------



## mamunmaziz

Abrar said:


> Thanks buddy...
> 
> Done...


Is it very necessary to attach resume'?


----------



## ils2_fly

mamunmaziz said:


> I don't know whether my Medicals been referred or not. I send email to health.startegies few days before, but not yet get any reply. Even I don't know that my CO got my documents or not.
> I am some how little bit cofused.


From which center did you complete medical exam?


----------



## praveen_1900

joluwarrior said:


> Congratulations :clap2:


Thank you.. 

Good luck...!!


----------



## praveen_1900

Manvir said:


> Congrats Parveen !! Well done mate.
> 
> My timelines are very similar to you. I hope my case will move soon as well.


Thank you..

Hope you get a speedy grant..


Good luck manvir... !!


----------



## mamunmaziz

ils2_fly said:


> From which center did you complete medical exam?


 IOM, Banani.


----------



## praveen_1900

ozjunkie said:


> wow many congratulations to all who got the grant today. I am really happy for all of you . Cheers!
> 
> I got my CO assigned today.
> 
> CO has asked me for two documents which I have already attached  :
> 
> 1) Offshore Educational Qualifications
> 
> Please provide evidence of offshore educational qualifications, *including mark sheets*, for the primary applicant This evidence should be in the form of a *Notarised Copy* of the Original Document and a notarised translation of that document. *Transcripts *are
> requires for your Bachelor of Engineering - Computer Science.
> 
> 2) Form 80
> 
> *Regarding 1) *I have already attached my degree, course completion certificate from college and my 8 semeter Marks Cards. Do I need to submit Transcripts that we get from VTU ( Engg Uni in karnataka) . ( By Transcript I mean the consolidated document that we get from University that has all our 8 marks sheets merged into one )
> 
> I have this ready at home. But I believe these transcripts are sealed documents which arent supposed to be opened by me & can only be sent to Universities / authorities in a sealed envelope. Moreover, I thought marks card suffice.
> 
> And why has the CO asked Notarized copy when it is a known fact that they accept color scans of the original ?
> 
> *Regarding 2)* I have already attached form 80/. But I will send it again over email. No issues in this.


Hey they usually ask transcripts..

When you would have applied to VTU u also get a sample to see and check your marks and how the transcript looks . get them xeroxed and notarised ot certified by a gazetted officer..

Hope this helps.. !!


----------



## Abrar

I can say it is not compulsory. But from this forum, I observed CO asking for resume from few applicants. So I am attaching all the documents that can be helpful by any aspect.

Regards,
Abrar.



mamunmaziz said:


> Is it very necessary to attach resume'?


----------



## praveen_1900

Haseeb.hasan said:


> congrat:clap2:lane:


Thank you...


Good luck to u.. !!!


----------



## vishsang

cocofrap said:


> This is crazy!!!!! Got my grant today! Aaaahhhhh! Thanks for all the help guys  New wave of grants today, I hope!


WOW, congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## sach_1213

cocofrap said:


> This is crazy!!!!! Got my grant today! Aaaahhhhh! Thanks for all the help guys  New wave of grants today, I hope!


Congrats


----------



## anandlitesh

Hi All,

Any news from Team 2 Adelaide CO RL....

I have submitted all my documents on 25th of March, Form 80, Overseas work experience, bank Statement, Salary Slips,

Got a reply on 18th April exactly after 26 days.. that Your case is under routine checking and will take upto 6 weeks time to complete.......

Any idea what kind of checks they do......

No reply after that...........

.


----------



## omapte

navjeet said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> My salaryslips and form 80 demanded by co and i sent a mail on 21st april and waiting for further instructions. fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


DOES any one know what does TRIM mean. I recvd a email from my CO after I sent all required docs. the subject line says "TRIM" any buddy know what this means..?


----------



## jayptl

howz the chance of july for changes of occupation for NSW??


----------



## abdulazeem

Congrats to all those who got grant and CO


----------



## vishsang

Our CO contacted today, BK from Team 34 Brisbane. I remember seeing other members with this CO. What is your experience?

(S)he requested for the following docs:

1) Primary applicant - Form 80
2) Spouse - Form 80
3) Spouse - FBI Clearance
4) Primary applicant - Work reference

We had already submitted Form 80 for both applicants, so it is just a matter of resending them. We are expecting the FBI clearance to be here soonish. 

For Work Reference, we had provided employment letters, promotion letters, paystubs, tax statements. CO mentioned that even though this is proof of employment, we need references from HR or supervisor which lists the employee's job functions. 

It is easy to get this from current employer (5 years exp.). We are a bit worried about former employer (2 years). HR might not provide this letter and the supervisor is on maternity leave. Is it OK to provide a statutory declaration in this case?


----------



## rupinder.jit

omapte said:


> DOES any one know what does TRIM mean. I recvd a email from my CO after I sent all required docs. the subject line says "TRIM" any buddy know what this means..?


I also got reply from my CO it has TRIM in subject, they used it in subject line every time they reply you back, nothing to worry.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

omapte said:


> DOES any one know what does TRIM mean. I recvd a email from my CO after I sent all required docs. the subject line says "TRIM" any buddy know what this means..?


TRIM means 'The Requirement Is Met'


----------



## rupinder.jit

Today I got reply from CO: VL. When I lodged application, my wife was considered for BV in acknowledgement. This is now being corrected by CO. This DIAC system has many glitches.

Thank you for your email. There was an issue when the application was lodged and as such your wife’s departmental ID was merged with another client. I have submitted a request to IT to have this resolved and as soon as it is completed I should be able to finalise your application. I am unable to provide a time frame, however I do know that the process can take some time.


----------



## rupinder.jit

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> TRIM means 'The Requirement Is Met'


That's good news then if TRIM means this.


----------



## superm

pm5 said:


> I received a reply from [email protected] today. They mentioned there is some technical issue with the link to download. But they have activated my TRN. Thanks again SuperM


Sure Buddy!


----------



## kaleemullah.cma

Hi every body,

I am new to this forum and have some quries. if some one help me i will be highly obliged.

The details of my qualifications and certifications are, 

•	(B.Com) Bachelors of Commerce 2002
•	(PFA) Public and Finance Accountant 2010
•	(E- MBA Finance)	Exe - Manager of Business administration	2010
•	(CMA) Cost and Management Accountant 2012
•	(M.Com) Master of Commerce (by HEC) 2012	

Along with these qualifications, I have also more than 8 years full time paid job experience in the field of accounts, audit and finance since May 2005 to date.

•	If I present my professional degree (CMA) for assessment, which was passed in 2012 then I finds my qualifications easily accessed by IPA/CPA/ICAA as comparable qualifications to graduation level or core knowledge areas as specified by DIAC.

Now, what will be the assessment of my professional experience or skills? Because it will remain only of 1 year and then I am out of immigration under this point system class (189) because the minimum criteria is a relevant experience of 3 or more years.

There is a hope if,

•	I use my academic qualification (Bachelor in commerce – B.Com) and 2 year Post graduate certificate in Cost and Management Accounting from ICMAP (Foundation & Professional Level) as additional qualifications, which was passed in 2008 then I can find myself in this game. Then my professional experience will also be considered more than 5 years.

The details of my passed subjects are,

Bachelors of Commerce – (B.Com) 
University of the Punjab	(Recognized by HEC - higher education commission of Pakistan) 
2 year Graduation (2000 - 2002): 

1.	Principal of Accounting 
2.	Banking, Currency and Finance 
3.	Business Mathematics and Statistics 
4.	Economics 
5.	Business Taxation 
6.	Business Law
7.	Fundamentals of Cost Accounting
8.	Advanced Accounting 
9.	Auditing

Cost and Management Accountant (CMA - ICMAP)
Institute of Cost and Management Accounts of Pakistan (ICMAP) – recognized by HEC.
2 year Post Graduation (2003 - 2008):

1.	Fundamentals of Financial Accounting
2.	Business Economics
3.	Business Laws
4.	Financial Accounting
5.	Management Information Systems
6.	Industrial and Commercial Laws
7.	Fundamentals of Cost and Management Accounting
8.	Business Mathematics and Statistics
9.	Introduction to Information Technology
10.	Business Taxation
11.	Cost and Management Accounting – Performance appraisal
12.	Advanced Financial Accounting & Analysis
13.	Corporate Laws & Secretarial Practices

I look forward for your kind consideration, cooperation and recommendations.

Thanks in advance.

Kaleem
(CMA, PFA, E-MBA, B.Com)
Sky ID: kaleemullah_acma


----------



## superm

australia.ind said:


> Thanks for your immediate response.
> But the link appeared only after the PCC and form 80 upload
> I didn't see the link before.
> 
> Is that fine?


Yeah - no prob!
In case CO is not able to see form 80 - then you can mail him if asked.
But as of now- you are good!


----------



## superm

vishsang said:


> Our CO contacted today, BK from Team 34 Brisbane. I remember seeing other members with this CO. What is your experience?
> 
> (S)he requested for the following docs:
> 
> 1) Primary applicant - Form 80
> 2) Spouse - Form 80
> 3) Spouse - FBI Clearance
> 4) Primary applicant - Work reference
> 
> We had already submitted Form 80 for both applicants, so it is just a matter of resending them. We are expecting the FBI clearance to be here soonish.
> 
> For Work Reference, we had provided employment letters, promotion letters, paystubs, tax statements. CO mentioned that even though this is proof of employment, we need references from HR or supervisor which lists the employee's job functions.
> 
> It is easy to get this from current employer (5 years exp.). We are a bit worried about former employer (2 years). HR might not provide this letter and the supervisor is on maternity leave. Is it OK to provide a statutory declaration in this case?


You can provide the same reference letter you used for ACS? did not you already send that?


----------



## ashadi

AlmostinOz said:


> Hi yes, my CO informed that the meds were referred. There is another thread on this forum with people whose meds were referred. People's meds that were referred in January are now receiving grants. Nothing for Feb yet


Thank you AlmostinOz for reply.


----------



## vishsang

superm said:


> You can provide the same reference letter you used for ACS? did not you already send that?


No, we didn't send those. We did a statutory declaration for ACS. To be honest, it was hastily put together and we were not happy with the quality of the content in the letter. So we didn't submit it. 

We can definitely put in the effort to get another statutory declaration for the former employer and get an employment letter on letterhead of current employer. We won't waste much time since we are waiting for FBI clearance anyway.

Just wanted to confirm that a stat declaration will be OK in this case since the CO has mentioned in the checklist - "Work references from your supervisor / HR dept which states in what role you were employed, your main duties and your start and finish dates of employment."


----------



## haryk

Friends,
Today I was allocated with CO Team 02, GSM Adelaide. I have 2 queries pls help.
1.) I was requested with Health Requirement in which I have already done with Health checkup.Aaign why they are aslking ? Now, what I have to do from my end ?
2.)We have also done with Evidence of Character .I have not uploaded mine as my uploade limit was exceeded. But ,I have uploaded my spouse Evidence of Charecter.But, now in the Request Checklist they mentioned as "Evidence of Character - document on file not issued by the correct authority".what is this ?
what should be submitted to them ?
any help pls..

Any one from CO Team02 ?


----------



## anandlitesh

haryk said:


> Friends,
> Today I was allocated with CO Team 02, GSM Adelaide. I have 2 queries pls help.
> 1.) I was requested with Health Requirement in which I have already done with Health checkup.Aaign why they are aslking ? Now, what I have to do from my end ?
> 2.)We have also done with Evidence of Character .I have not uploaded mine as my uploade limit was exceeded. But ,I have uploaded my spouse Evidence of Charecter.But, now in the Request Checklist they mentioned as "Evidence of Character - document on file not issued by the correct authority".what is this ?
> what should be submitted to them ?
> any help pls..
> 
> Any one from CO Team02 ?




Hi..

I am also having the Team 2 Adelaide CO Initials are RL

What are the Initials of your CO..

.


----------



## Tommylu

Hi guys,

Please give me some lights for my queries!!!
I already got grant letter for sub 190 few days back but there is no such conditions in grant Notification said that I have to make a move to NSW (state had nominated me) to settle. I was onshore applicant and currently living in Brisbane - Queensland. So do I need to move to NSW as to meet the commitment when I applied for NSW SS? And is there any negative effect on taking the citizenship exam a year later if I am not moving?

Pls give me some advice!

Thanks in advance.
Tommy


----------



## udda

anandlitesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any news from Team 2 Adelaide CO RL....
> 
> I have submitted all my documents on 25th of March, Form 80, Overseas work experience, bank Statement, Salary Slips,
> 
> Got a reply on 18th April exactly after 26 days.. that Your case is under routine checking and will take upto 6 weeks time to complete.......
> 
> Any idea what kind of checks they do......
> 
> No reply after that...........
> 
> .


No news from my side...


----------



## vinnie88

Hi guys, I just got an email from CO saying that my application is under external checks and she doesnt know how long it will take. I have no idea why CO decided to do this because... Never seen any Indians on this forum to go through these checks! I seem to be the only one? haha

any ideas what the criteria are for these checks and how long they might take for 189 subclass? 

thanks


----------



## haryk

anandlitesh said:


> Hi..
> 
> I am also having the Team 2 Adelaide CO Initials are RL
> 
> What are the Initials of your CO..
> 
> .


Its LC


----------



## tenten

vinnie88 said:


> Hi guys, I just got an email from CO saying that my application is under external checks and she doesnt know how long it will take. I have no idea why CO decided to do this because... Never seen any Indians on this forum to go through these checks! I seem to be the only one? haha
> 
> any ideas what the criteria are for these checks and how long they might take for 189 subclass?
> 
> thanks


Sorry to hear that mate. At least now you know the reason for the delay. I guess external checks are not just about where you are from. They probably look at other factors like travel and others which we know not about.

Just hang in there. I guess the length of External checks is difficult to estimate, I would say 6 months to a year.Its a reasoned guess, I could be off the mark. More patience, thats all. Easier said, I know.


----------



## applyoz

vishsang said:


> We can definitely put in the effort to get another statutory declaration for the former employer and get an employment letter on letterhead of current employer. We won't waste much time since we are waiting for FBI clearance anyway.
> 
> Just wanted to confirm that a stat declaration will be OK in this case since the CO has mentioned in the checklist - "Work references from your supervisor / HR dept which states in what role you were employed, your main duties and your start and finish dates of employment."


A stat declaration should be fine. In fact, we sent the same declaration that we had to ACS. I also assume that you have attached payslips, form 16. I guess this should be ok, in case CO has any issues, he/she will go for eternal checks. 

All the best with your grant.


----------



## haryk

haryk said:


> Friends,
> Today I was allocated with CO Team 02, GSM Adelaide. I have 2 queries pls help.
> 1.) I was requested with Health Requirement in which I have already done with Health checkup.Aaign why they are aslking ? Now, what I have to do from my end ?
> 2.)We have also done with Evidence of Character .I have not uploaded mine as my uploade limit was exceeded. But ,I have uploaded my spouse Evidence of Charecter.But, now in the Request Checklist they mentioned as "Evidence of Character - document on file not issued by the correct authority".what is this ?
> what should be submitted to them ?
> any help pls..
> 
> Any one from CO Team02 ?


Can any one help with above question plss


----------



## tenten

haryk said:


> Friends,
> Today I was allocated with CO Team 02, GSM Adelaide. I have 2 queries pls help.
> 1.) I was requested with Health Requirement in which I have already done with Health checkup.Aaign why they are aslking ? Now, what I have to do from my end ?
> 2.)We have also done with Evidence of Character .I have not uploaded mine as my uploade limit was exceeded. But ,I have uploaded my spouse Evidence of Charecter.But, now in the Request Checklist they mentioned as "Evidence of Character - document on file not issued by the correct authority".what is this ?
> what should be submitted to them ?
> any help pls..
> 
> Any one from CO Team02 ?


Email your CO letting him/her know that you have done the medicals, the clinic and the dates. Attach some proof like a receipt from the clinic. In the same email attach your PCCs that you failed to upload due to limit restrictions.


----------



## fighter

Hi Guys,

I have got a query regarding CO assignment..I lodged my application on 26th March but no CO yet..I have frontloaded all the documents including form 80,medical and pcc.

So a bit anxious why CO is still not getting assigned.

Thanks...


----------



## mamunmaziz

Abrar said:


> I can say it is not compulsory. But from this forum, I observed CO asking for resume from few applicants. So I am attaching all the documents that can be helpful by any aspect.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.



My CO did not want that.....thanks buddy


----------



## anandlitesh

udda said:


> No news from my side...



Hi Udda..

All the requested documents sent through mail to the CO as requested by her.

& still the status shows required along with the medicals..

Is it normal or any issue with the Medicals( my biggest worry).. Cant wait for 2-3 monthss......

.


----------



## RAVINDRAW

vishsang said:


> I called up the DIAC today and they confirmed that there is a CO on our case. I don't know who the CO is or when the allocation happened, but that's ok
> 
> We are still waiting for my FBI clearance, so we have to wait. The CO hasn't contacted us or requested for the FBI clearance or any other document.
> 
> As a side, the DIAC wasn't able to look up our application by our passport numbers or the BCC2013 number (again). I needed to provide them with first name, last name, dob, cob, etc for them to be able to look us up. Anyone have this issue?



Hi Vishsang,

Could you please let me know any other DIAC number you called? I tried +61-1-300-364-613 but its not going through. I am also waiting for FBI clearance but would like to know whether CO is allocated or not ?


----------



## tenten

fighter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got a query regarding CO assignment..I lodged my application on 26th March but no CO yet..I have frontloaded all the documents including form 80,medical and pcc.
> 
> So a bit anxious why CO is still not getting assigned.
> 
> Thanks...


It is only 5 weeks since you applied. i am guessing you applied for 189 since there is no info on State sponsorship on your timelines. DIAC targets to allocate COs to 189 applications within 10 weeks. I do not see why you should be anxious or worried. DIAC has not failed to deliver on their 'promise' have they?


----------



## australia.ind

RAVINDRAW said:


> Hi Vishsang,
> 
> Could you please let me know any other DIAC number you called? I tried +61-1-300-364-613 but its not going through. I am also waiting for FBI clearance but would like to know whether CO is allocated or not ?


Hey even i tried it wasn't working.I called airtel customer care they said this is a special australian number and need advanced ISD needs to be activated.

Call charge per min rs 100


----------



## australia.ind

We completed our medicals on april 15th and CO requested for my spouse medicals which was also completed on 15th.
my daughter's and my links got disappeared.But still showing my husband's medical link.
I mailed CO ,no updates

He went through 24 hr BP monitoring and cardiologist opinion as his BP was high
Everything came out normal and no issues
Now I'm worried whether his medical wud have been referred?


----------



## vishsang

australia.ind said:


> Hey even i tried it wasn't working.I called airtel customer care they said this is a special australian number and need advanced ISD needs to be activated.
> 
> Call charge per min rs 100


Hmm, I called from my office landline and dialled 0061 1300 364 613 and it went through fine.


----------



## RAVINDRAW

australia.ind said:


> Hey even i tried it wasn't working.I called airtel customer care they said this is a special australian number and need advanced ISD needs to be activated.
> 
> Call charge per min rs 100


Thanks, ok will wait till my FBI is cleared then


----------



## haryk

tenten said:


> Email your CO letting him/her know that you have done the medicals, the clinic and the dates. Attach some proof like a receipt from the clinic. In the same email attach your PCCs that you failed to upload due to limit restrictions.


Thanks tenten. But one doubt for me is , I have uploadec Charecter proof for my Wife. But again they are requesting it. In request checklist it is mentioned as below

Evidence of Character

● Evidence of Character - document on file not issued by the correct authority

what does it mean ? The one I have uploaded will not work ? should I get any other ?
pls help


----------



## rajesh.149

*Same CO*



vishsang said:


> Our CO contacted today, BK from Team 34 Brisbane. I remember seeing other members with this CO. What is your experience?
> 
> (S)he requested for the following docs:
> 
> 1) Primary applicant - Form 80
> 2) Spouse - Form 80
> 3) Spouse - FBI Clearance
> 4) Primary applicant - Work reference
> 
> We had already submitted Form 80 for both applicants, so it is just a matter of resending them. We are expecting the FBI clearance to be here soonish.
> 
> For Work Reference, we had provided employment letters, promotion letters, paystubs, tax statements. CO mentioned that even though this is proof of employment, we need references from HR or supervisor which lists the employee's job functions.
> 
> It is easy to get this from current employer (5 years exp.). We are a bit worried about former employer (2 years). HR might not provide this letter and the supervisor is on maternity leave. Is it OK to provide a statutory declaration in this case?



I have the same CO, and she had asked for a few docs like Salary slips/Bank Statement, New Passport, Birth evidence for self, Form80 for me and my spouse. All ok for my daughter it seems. Although all documents except for Form80 were submitted, it was asked for. My agent seems to have submitted last week and now am waiting to hear. Lets see. Keep me posted on your development. All the best ... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## vishsang

rajesh.149 said:


> I have the same CO, and she had asked for a few docs like Salary slips/Bank Statement, New Passport, Birth evidence for self, Form80 for me and my spouse. All ok for my daughter it seems. Although all documents except for Form80 were submitted, it was asked for. My agent seems to have submitted last week and now am waiting to hear. Lets see. Keep me posted on your development. All the best ... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks! Good luck. I hope the resolution is speedy!


----------



## tenten

haryk said:


> Thanks tenten. But one doubt for me is , I have uploadec Charecter proof for my Wife. But again they are requesting it. In request checklist it is mentioned as below
> 
> Evidence of Character
> 
> ● Evidence of Character - document on file not issued by the correct authority
> 
> what does it mean ? The one I have uploaded will not work ? should I get any other ?
> pls help


The COs comments suggest that the office that issued your wife's PCC is not the one that they accept. Check what the stamp says on your wife's PCC there maybe a clue there. In short you need to get the PCC from the right authority.


----------



## vishsang

haryk said:


> Friends,
> Today I was allocated with CO Team 02, GSM Adelaide. I have 2 queries pls help.
> 1.) I was requested with Health Requirement in which I have already done with Health checkup.Aaign why they are aslking ? Now, what I have to do from my end ?
> 2.)We have also done with Evidence of Character .I have not uploaded mine as my uploade limit was exceeded. But ,I have uploaded my spouse Evidence of Charecter.But, now in the Request Checklist they mentioned as "Evidence of Character - document on file not issued by the correct authority".what is this ?
> what should be submitted to them ?
> any help pls..
> 
> Any one from CO Team02 ?


Is this the character evidence for India i.e. PCC? Please note that while you can get PCC from local police station as well as passport seva kendra (PSK), the only acceptable one is from the PSK.


----------



## haryk

vishsang said:


> Is this the character evidence for India i.e. PCC? Please note that while you can get PCC from local police station as well as passport seva kendra (PSK), the only acceptable one is from the PSK.


Yeah it si for India PCC..ohh Is there difference between getting from PSK and Local police station ? I got from Local police station


----------



## fighter

tenten said:


> It is only 5 weeks since you applied. i am guessing you applied for 189 since there is no info on State sponsorship on your timelines. DIAC targets to allocate COs to 189 applications within 10 weeks. I do not see why you should be anxious or worried. DIAC has not failed to deliver on their 'promise' have they?


Thanks for you reply...Its 189..Actually saw many people who applied with me or even after me getting CO so was worrying..


----------



## fighter

haryk said:


> Yeah it si for India PCC..ohh Is there difference between getting from PSK and Local police station ? I got from Local police station


You need to get from Passport Seva Kendra


----------



## ozjunkie

hey guys. The CO has asked me to submit degree transcript. I have it ready in original. Do I need to submit a notarized copy the transcript or COLOR SCAN OF THE ORIGINAL is fine ?


----------



## Abrar

Color Scan of Original is fine ( provided the Original is not Black & White. ).



ozjunkie said:


> hey guys. The CO has asked me to submit degree transcript. I have it ready in original. Do I need to submit a notarized copy the transcript or COLOR SCAN OF THE ORIGINAL is fine ?


----------



## tenten

ozjunkie said:


> hey guys. The CO has asked me to submit degree transcript. I have it ready in original. Do I need to submit a notarized copy the transcript or COLOR SCAN OF THE ORIGINAL is fine ?


Colour scan of the original will do just fine.


----------



## haryk

fighter said:


> You need to get from Passport Seva Kendra


ohh is it ?  can some one tell the process to get from PSK pls..


----------



## vishsang

haryk said:


> Yeah it si for India PCC..ohh Is there difference between getting from PSK and Local police station ? I got from Local police station


That is not OK, unfortunately. You need to fill out the form on PSK website and show up at the PSK local to you. The walk in hours are before 10:30am i believe. But I recommend you get there at 8:45-9:00am at the latest. Mine took 1.5 hours. My husband's took 6-7 hours. His only mistake imo, he arrived at 9:30am and I at 8:45am. 

If the address on your passport is same as your current address then you might get PCC on the same day itself (most likely). You won't even need supporting documents (just a photocopy of your passport)

If address is different, you need to undergo complete police verification which can take a month or more. You need additional address proofs.. like aadhar, utility bills, etc. There is a list on the psk website.


You might find these helpful:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ance-certificate-rule-change-june-2012-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xpats-living-australia/121360-pcc-mumbai.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...0-indian-police-clearance-certificate-34.html


----------



## RAVINDRAW

haryk said:


> ohh is it ?  can some one tell the process to get from PSK pls..


I followed this to get PCC. 

Kalyan Turaga: Police Clearance Certificate PCC procedure Passport India


----------



## akmirror

Tommylu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please give me some lights for my queries!!!
> I already got grant letter for sub 190 few days back but there is no such conditions in grant Notification said that I have to make a move to NSW (state had nominated me) to settle. I was onshore applicant and currently living in Brisbane - Queensland. So do I need to move to NSW as to meet the commitment when I applied for NSW SS? And is there any negative effect on taking the citizenship exam a year later if I am not moving?
> 
> Pls give me some advice!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Tommy


While you applied for a NSW SS and got approved means the state is keen for you to live and work there. This is the main purpose of giving state sponsorships at the first place; commitment to the state. Hence, best thing to do is give NSW a go and try to live and work there. You might be better off there than in Brisbane. 

That said, you are under no obligation legally to stay in NSW nor to advise the NSW government that you are moving. So if you still stay at Brisbane you are not putting your visa or future citizenship at risk as visa's are issued by the Federal goverment not by state government. Even if you can do what you want, I would recommend you to show your commitment to the state that sponsored you.

Cheers


----------



## mandanapu

australia.ind said:


> Hey even i tried it wasn't working.I called airtel customer care they said this is a special australian number and need advanced ISD needs to be activated.
> 
> Call charge per min rs 100


No call charges Rs. 10/min. Last week I called to the same no from my airtel and it worked. After a long wait of 45 min it got connected to operator. Yesterday only I got my postpaid bill and call charges were Rs. 430 per 43min.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## haryk

vishsang said:


> That is not OK, unfortunately. You need to fill out the form on PSK website and show up at the PSK local to you. The walk in hours are before 10:30am i believe. But I recommend you get there at 8:45-9:00am at the latest. Mine took 1.5 hours. My husband's took 6-7 hours. His only mistake imo, he arrived at 9:30am and I at 8:45am.
> 
> If the address on your passport is same as your current address then you might get PCC on the same day itself (most likely). You won't even need supporting documents (just a photocopy of your passport)
> 
> If address is different, you need to undergo complete police verification which can take a month or more. You need additional address proofs.. like aadhar, utility bills, etc. There is a list on the psk website.
> 
> 
> You might find these helpful:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ance-certificate-rule-change-june-2012-a.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xpats-living-australia/121360-pcc-mumbai.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...0-indian-police-clearance-certificate-34.html


Thanks for the Info Vishsang , I will do that.. so we need to pay the amount at PSK only right..Is that enough if I download the form from site and fill the form and take it to PSK ? or should I submit the form online ?


----------



## haryk

RAVINDRAW said:


> I followed this to get PCC.
> 
> Kalyan Turaga: Police Clearance Certificate PCC procedure Passport India


Thanks Ravindraw.. So no need to take any appointment right...


----------



## australia.ind

mandanapu said:


> No call charges Rs. 10/min. Last week I called to the same no from my airtel and it worked. After a long wait of 45 min it got connected to operator. Yesterday only I got my postpaid bill and call charges were Rs. 430 per 43min.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Are you sure?I don't know y,but they said to me 100RS per minute .


----------



## tejukondal

Hi All, just wanted to update you that my application got CO assigned this morning... CB from team 04, adelaide... Anyone with same CO?

I lodged my visa application on 1-Apr and got the acknowledgement on 18-Apr. I am an onshore applicant..


----------



## mandanapu

australia.ind said:


> Are you sure?I don't know y,but they said to me 100RS per minute .


Yup. As per my bill it was just Rs.10 per min. U just recheck with customer care. If u want I'll send u the screenshot of my mobile bill.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## tejukondal

mandanapu said:


> Yup. As per my bill it was just Rs.10 per min. U just recheck with customer care. If u want I'll send u the screenshot of my mobile bill.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


If u r expected to make a lot of calls to immigration, It could be cheaper for u if u buy a 10$ subscription through fring or any other voip service... U will need a smartphone or tablet to do that though.... 
I just checked the rated thru fring, and its 4.4cents per minute...


----------



## vishsang

haryk said:


> Thanks for the Info Vishsang , I will do that.. so we need to pay the amount at PSK only right..Is that enough if I download the form from site and fill the form and take it to PSK ? or should I submit the form online ?


You should download the form, fill it, press validate... then it generates xml 
You need to upload this xml to the psk website.

There is an online form also, but they don't recommend it 

Anyway, now under this application there will be a link called "Print Application Receipt". You NEED to carry this with you, otherwise they don't even let you in!


----------



## beesenior

Hi
New to the forum
Just want to give everyone some hope!
EOI submitted - 28th March
Invite - 1st April
Visa lodged and acknowledged - 8th April
CO - 29th April
Much faster than the suggested 10 Weeks


----------



## tejukondal

beesenior said:


> Hi
> New to the forum
> Just want to give everyone some hope!
> EOI submitted - 28th March
> Invite - 1st April
> Visa lodged and acknowledged - 8th April
> CO - 29th April
> Much faster than the suggested 10 Weeks


Mine is same timeline... Are u onshore applicant as well?


----------



## RAVINDRAW

beesenior said:


> Hi
> New to the forum
> Just want to give everyone some hope!
> EOI submitted - 28th March
> Invite - 1st April
> Visa lodged and acknowledged - 8th April
> CO - 29th April
> Much faster than the suggested 10 Weeks


Congrats and hope you get grant soon. Are you onshore/offshore?


----------



## beesenior

Scotland.....planning to go to Adelaide sometime soon.
I don't know of I have just been lucky or cases are just being allocated quicker. 
10 Weeks seemed like an eternity, so to be allocated in 3 is fantastic!


----------



## rajesh.149

*Any Update ?*



aeonian said:


> EOI: Dec 2012 / Invite: Jan 2013 / App. Ldg: 31-Jan-2013 / PCC/Medical: Feb -2013 / CO: 19-Mar-2013 /


Hello,

Any update on your Visa. Was just about curious to know since there are a few more to our CO list T34, BK. vishsang has been recently allocated with the same CO and trying to understand response times. Since you had applied much earlier than us, hoping you are very close to getting your grant. All the best ... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tenten

beesenior said:


> Hi
> New to the forum
> Just want to give everyone some hope!
> EOI submitted - 28th March
> Invite - 1st April
> Visa lodged and acknowledged - 8th April
> CO - 29th April
> Much faster than the suggested 10 Weeks


Quite a number of 189 applicants are getting Co in 3-5 weeks. That is well and good. I just wanted to let those who do not get CO is this short time that there is nothing to worry about. DIAC targets to allocate Co within 10 weeks. Note: *within *10 weeks does not mean it takes 10 weeks. It means* before* 10 weeks elapse. So that may be a week, 3 weeks or 9 weeks. Remember, their current target is *within 10 weeks*.

To all those still waiiting for CO, Dont worry. DIAC is well on track to get your application allocated.


----------



## jogiyogi

Does anyone know about "Application Routine Check" and if they really need 6 week for this checking.

Had anyone got his reply other than Team 2 and what was the response of CO after 6 weeks.

I have to wait 3 more weeks for my CO response.


----------



## rajesh.149

Does anyone know if it is an Australian holiday tomorrow .. since most of the countries 1st May being 'Labour Day', 'May Day' is a holiday.


----------



## tenten

rajesh.149 said:


> Does anyone know if it is an Australian holiday tomorrow .. since most of the countries 1st May being 'Labour Day', 'May Day' is a holiday.


DIAC will be up and running tomorrow, whilst we watch them from the comfort of our homes.

For Australian public holidays and DAC operations see link below.

Public Holidays


----------



## udda

rajesh.149 said:


> Does anyone know if it is an Australian holiday tomorrow .. since most of the countries 1st May being 'Labour Day', 'May Day' is a holiday.


Tomorrow in not a holiday....


----------



## haryk

vishsang said:


> You should download the form, fill it, press validate... then it generates xml
> You need to upload this xml to the psk website.
> 
> There is an online form also, but they don't recommend it
> 
> Anyway, now under this application there will be a link called "Print Application Receipt". You NEED to carry this with you, otherwise they don't even let you in!


Thanks onceagain


----------



## australia.ind

Will the document status in the application change?

Its still "received" "Requested"
I saw somewhere in the post that it wil change to "Met"
status.

Also will medical status chnage to referred,if referred?


----------



## cocofrap

australia.ind said:


> Will the document status in the application change?
> 
> Its still "received" "Requested"
> I saw somewhere in the post that it wil change to "Met"
> status.
> 
> Also will medical status chnage to referred,if referred?


The status of my documents did not change at all prior to the grant. Some just turned to 'received' after uploading and some remained 'recommended'.


----------



## Immiseek

australia.ind said:


> Will the document status in the application change?
> 
> Its still "received" "Requested"
> I saw somewhere in the post that it wil change to "Met"
> status.
> 
> Also will medical status chnage to referred,if referred?


Status have lost their meaning, don't rely on this. If you have uploaded all the required documents, just sit quietly and wait for CO allocation. CO will ask for any missing document


----------



## beesenior

tenten said:


> Quite a number of 189 applicants are getting Co in 3-5 weeks. That is well and good. I just wanted to let those who do not get CO is this short time that there is nothing to worry about. DIAC targets to allocate Co within 10 weeks. Note: *within *10 weeks does not mean it takes 10 weeks. It means* before* 10 weeks elapse. So that may be a week, 3 weeks or 9 weeks. Remember, their current target is *within 10 weeks*.
> 
> To all those still waiiting for CO, Dont worry. DIAC is well on track to get your application allocated.


Im well aware of the timescale and was definitely looking at June to be allocated, just thought it would be nice to raise hopes slightly as it has been such a long process


----------



## Ykeraliya

Hi All,

I got case office assigned on 08-Apr-2013. CO is from Adelaide GSM Team 4 and initial is KS. CO requested Medical, PCC, Form 1023 to change my parents from Non migrating family members to others and English language ability for my spouse.

I have provided PCC (Indian & Australian) and form 1023 on 23-Apr-2013 and mentioned in the mail that I have booked Medical examination for myslef and my family on 26-Apr-2013 and will be paying tution fee for my wife's English ability.

We have completed medical on 26-Apr-2013 from Perth and they confirmed that they will send medical reports to DIAC by Wednesday (01-May-2013). I have sent a mail to Case officer and communicated the same.

Waiting for the response. Has anyone recently allocated with the same CO ? Trying to understand response time.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313: ACS: 14-Dec-2012; IELTS: 12-Jan-2013; EOI: 01-Feb-2013; 
Invitation: 04-Feb-2013; Application Lodged: 01-March-2013; Ack: 12-March-2013; CO: 08-Apr-2013; Australian PCC: 15-Apr-2013; Indian PCC: 19-Apr-2013; Uploaded doc: 23-Apr-2013; Medical: 26-Apr-2013; Grant: Awaiting


----------



## rahulchhabra

Want2Move2013 said:


> Hi
> Would like to know your timelines.
> Did u get a mail from immi once co was allocated?
> What was the status of your upoaded docs?
> When did u get to know that a co was allocated? Only when co requested for docs?
> Thanks!


Hi, I got invited on 1st April and filed on 2nd april. Can u pm me your email so that we can be in touch. It will be a great mutual help


----------



## australia.ind

Ykeraliya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got case office assigned on 08-Apr-2013. CO is from Adelaide GSM Team 4 and initial is KS. CO requested Medical, PCC, Form 1023 to change my parents from Non migrating family members to others and English language ability for my spouse.
> 
> I have provided PCC (Indian & Australian) and form 1023 on 23-Apr-2013 and mentioned in the mail that I have booked Medical examination for myslef and my family on 26-Apr-2013 and will be paying tution fee for my wife's English ability.
> 
> We have completed medical on 26-Apr-2013 from Perth and they confirmed that they will send medical reports to DIAC by Wednesday (01-May-2013). I have sent a mail to Case officer and communicated the same.
> 
> Waiting for the response. Has anyone recently allocated with the same CO ? Trying to understand response time.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313: ACS: 14-Dec-2012; IELTS: 12-Jan-2013; EOI: 01-Feb-2013;
> Invitation: 04-Feb-2013; Application Lodged: 01-March-2013; Ack: 12-March-2013; CO: 08-Apr-2013; Australian PCC: 15-Apr-2013; Indian PCC: 19-Apr-2013; Uploaded doc: 23-Apr-2013; Medical: 26-Apr-2013; Grant: Awaiting


I got Co from the same team,but initials JH


----------



## rajivp2008

It has been a long time since we heard from the CO. I submitted all requested documents on 21 March 2013. 

I am thinking of calling my CO may be end of this week. Could someone tell me how to call the CO?

Do you call DIAC and ask for the CO? Or is it the "Position number" that appears on CO's signature?

Cheers


----------



## rahulchhabra

australia.ind said:


> Hey when did you apply for US PCC,did you get any update?


gud luck with your application mate!


----------



## maverick27

I have applied for 190 Visa through a MARA agent. But he refuses to provide me the password (for eVisa) to track my application online. He claims that he uses the same password for other clients and sharing the password would be a security breach. I want to go back strong and ask for the password. But before that i wanna know if i have the right to request for eVisa password even though i have appointed him to deal with any correspondence from DIAC?


----------



## australia.ind

rahulchhabra said:


> Hey i notice that u got co on same day .. am i seeing right :shocked::shocked:?


Everyone wud love to have the CO assigned same day. 
But I lodged my application on march 16h and Co assigned on April 16th


----------



## rahulchhabra

cocofrap said:


> Team 34 on a roll!!  Hope they give out more grants tomorrow, including ours hahah!


congrats


----------



## rahulchhabra

RAVINDRAW said:


> Applied for US PCC on 2 April. When I called them only response I got was "Wait for 4 weeks " I know someone who got response on April 15th but he applied on March 8th.



hey saw ur timeline.. i too lodged on 2nd april. lets stay in touch regarding the process ahead. please pm me your emailid


----------



## rahulchhabra

dharmesh said:


> What documents did your CO ask for? You dint submit it while applying or they asked some addition docs with what you have submitted?


hey mate don't worry i have gone through this pcc thing. since they have made it online.. u will be surprised. they do complete it with in 3 weeks for most cases. just hold on :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulchhabra

cocofrap said:


> This is crazy!!!!! Got my grant today! Aaaahhhhh! Thanks for all the help guys  New wave of grants today, I hope!


very speedy grant.. congrats


----------



## applyoz

haryk said:


> Its LC


I had the same CO. She gave us the grant the very next day after we submitted the documents she had asked for. Hope you wont have much problems if all documents submitted are proper and up-to-date.


----------



## australia.ind

Unable to reach the DIAC number.
Its always giving me the message "All lines are currently busy @ the moment" from the service provider.

Anyone tried from India

0061-1-300-364-613
exhausted


----------



## ash19845

Hi Forum, Finally blessing from team 2 Adelaide, I got my grant today. Awaiting grant letter.
Got the visa approval notification from my agent. Finally all the hard work paid off..
All the best for all forum member...


----------



## applyoz

ash19845 said:


> Hi Forum, Finally blessing from team 2 Adelaide, I got my grant today. Awaiting grant letter.
> Got the visa approval notification from my agent. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum member...


Congratulations :clap2::clap2: All the best.. Guess Team 2 is speedy.


----------



## rahulchhabra

ash19845 said:


> Hi Forum, Finally blessing from team 2 Adelaide, I got my grant today. Awaiting grant letter.
> Got the visa approval notification from my agent. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum member...


congrats:clap2:


----------



## Manvir

tejukondal said:


> Mine is same timeline... Are u onshore applicant as well?


Thats amazingly quick man !! Considering you applied on 60 points. Whats the secret? Pls share.


----------



## navjeet

maverick27 said:


> I have applied for 190 Visa through a MARA agent. But he refuses to provide me the password (for eVisa) to track my application online. He claims that he uses the same password for other clients and sharing the password would be a security breach. I want to go back strong and ask for the password. But before that i wanna know if i have the right to request for eVisa password even though i have appointed him to deal with any correspondence from DIAC?


you may have your TRN number and password and its always unique. mara agent uses same username in case of as but not for online visa


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congratulations*



ash19845 said:


> Hi Forum, Finally blessing from team 2 Adelaide, I got my grant today. Awaiting grant letter.
> Got the visa approval notification from my agent. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum member...


Congratulations and all the best for the road ahead .... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## RAVINDRAW

ash19845 said:


> Hi Forum, Finally blessing from team 2 Adelaide, I got my grant today. Awaiting grant letter.
> Got the visa approval notification from my agent. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum member...


Congratulations and Celebrations!!:clap2:


----------



## rahulchhabra

Manvir said:


> Thats amazingly quick man !! Considering you applied on 60 points. Whats the secret? Pls share.


seeing the co allocation timelines.. it appears no of points is not proportinal to velocity of application process


----------



## mandanapu

australia.ind said:


> Unable to reach the DIAC number.
> Its always giving me the message "All lines are currently busy @ the moment" from the service provider.
> 
> Anyone tried from India
> 
> 0061-1-300-364-613
> exhausted


Call them in the early mrng. In my case I woke up at 4.30am and called them. Got connected to the operator at 5am.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## haryk

applyoz said:


> I had the same CO. She gave us the grant the very next day after we submitted the documents she had asked for. Hope you wont have much problems if all documents submitted are proper and up-to-date.


WOW  hope for the best


----------



## vishsang

australia.ind said:


> Unable to reach the DIAC number.
> Its always giving me the message "All lines are currently busy @ the moment" from the service provider.
> 
> Anyone tried from India
> 
> 0061-1-300-364-613
> exhausted


I've called twice at about 10:30 or 11:00 am IST. I held the line for abt 15-20 mins both times before I got connected


----------



## Immiseek

Hey Folks,

Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03. 

It was a sweet short journey and labour of 8 months which finally paid off.

I became active on this forum after lodging visa application in Jan'13 and have seen many grants and a few disappointments. 

Take my words, DIAC process has improved a lot and I compliment them for reforming their system. 

Thanks to this forum, which provides a platform to the aspirants to realize their dreams and keeps the hope alive during the process.

I'll be around to share my experience with Newbies.

All the best to all those awaiting their grant and also to those who are in the middle of the process.


----------



## RAVINDRAW

Immiseek said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03.
> 
> It was a sweet short journey and labour of 8 months which finally paid off.
> 
> I became active on this forum after lodging visa application in Jan'13 and have seen many grants and a few disappointments.
> 
> Take my words, DIAC process has improved a lot and I compliment them for improving the system.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, which provides a platform to the aspirants to realize their dreams and keeps the hope alive during the process.
> 
> I'll be around to share my experience with Newbies.
> 
> All the best to all those awaiting their grant and also to those who are in the middle of the process.



Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congratulations ..*



Immiseek said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03.
> 
> It was a sweet short journey and labour of 8 months which finally paid off.
> 
> I became active on this forum after lodging visa application in Jan'13 and have seen many grants and a few disappointments.
> 
> Take my words, DIAC process has improved a lot and I compliment them for reforming their system.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, which provides a platform to the aspirants to realize their dreams and keeps the hope alive during the process.
> 
> I'll be around to share my experience with Newbies.
> 
> All the best to all those awaiting their grant and also to those who are in the middle of the process.



Congratulations .. all your hardwork seems to have paid off .. now bask in the happiness for a while .. and all the best for future endeavor !!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jogiyogi

*Wow great news*



ash19845 said:


> Hi Forum, Finally blessing from team 2 Adelaide, I got my grant today. Awaiting grant letter.
> Got the visa approval notification from my agent. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum member...


Hi Ash, Finally your time has come to celebrate. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

May god bless you and fulfill all your dreams.

Its a blazing news for us as well, who have CO from Team2. Lets all of us (assigned CO from Team 2) wait for our good news now.


----------



## superm

Immiseek said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03.
> 
> It was a sweet short journey and labour of 8 months which finally paid off.
> 
> I became active on this forum after lodging visa application in Jan'13 and have seen many grants and a few disappointments.
> 
> Take my words, DIAC process has improved a lot and I compliment them for reforming their system.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, which provides a platform to the aspirants to realize their dreams and keeps the hope alive during the process.
> 
> I'll be around to share my experience with Newbies.
> 
> All the best to all those awaiting their grant and also to those who are in the middle of the process.


Congrats!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## jogiyogi

*GSM Team 2*



Immiseek said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03.
> 
> It was a sweet short journey and labour of 8 months which finally paid off.
> 
> I became active on this forum after lodging visa application in Jan'13 and have seen many grants and a few disappointments.
> 
> Take my words, DIAC process has improved a lot and I compliment them for reforming their system.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, which provides a platform to the aspirants to realize their dreams and keeps the hope alive during the process.
> 
> I'll be around to share my experience with Newbies.
> 
> All the best to all those awaiting their grant and also to those who are in the middle of the process.


Surprisingly seems Team 2 working more actively now. :clap2::clap2:
2 Grants today from Team 2, Amazing......


----------



## superm

vishsang said:


> No, we didn't send those. We did a statutory declaration for ACS. To be honest, it was hastily put together and we were not happy with the quality of the content in the letter. So we didn't submit it.
> 
> We can definitely put in the effort to get another statutory declaration for the former employer and get an employment letter on letterhead of current employer. We won't waste much time since we are waiting for FBI clearance anyway.
> 
> Just wanted to confirm that a stat declaration will be OK in this case since the CO has mentioned in the checklist - "Work references from your supervisor / HR dept which states in what role you were employed, your main duties and your start and finish dates of employment."


yeah - that should do as well!


----------



## anandlitesh

ash19845 said:


> Hi Forum, Finally blessing from team 2 Adelaide, I got my grant today. Awaiting grant letter.
> Got the visa approval notification from my agent. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum member...




Gr8888888888888888888888888888 News Broooooooooooooo....

Atleast we know she is working well on her job...........


We are in the que with Jogiyogi......................


Bless u for your move to OZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.................


.


----------



## anandlitesh

Immiseek said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03.
> 
> It was a sweet short journey and labour of 8 months which finally paid off.
> 
> I became active on this forum after lodging visa application in Jan'13 and have seen many grants and a few disappointments.
> 
> Take my words, DIAC process has improved a lot and I compliment them for reforming their system.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, which provides a platform to the aspirants to realize their dreams and keeps the hope alive during the process.
> 
> I'll be around to share my experience with Newbies.
> 
> All the best to all those awaiting their grant and also to those who are in the middle of the process.



Hey Buddy.,..


congrates and please share the initials of ur CO........

.


----------



## anandlitesh

jogiyogi said:


> Surprisingly seems Team 2 working more actively now. :clap2::clap2:
> 2 Grants today from Team 2, Amazing......



Hey Jogiyogi........

Now its our Turn to get the Grant and hope for the Best that everything goes well......

.


----------



## Tommylu

akmirror said:


> While you applied for a NSW SS and got approved means the state is keen for you to live and work there. This is the main purpose of giving state sponsorships at the first place; commitment to the state. Hence, best thing to do is give NSW a go and try to live and work there. You might be better off there than in Brisbane.
> 
> That said, you are under no obligation legally to stay in NSW nor to advise the NSW government that you are moving. So if you still stay at Brisbane you are not putting your visa or future citizenship at risk as visa's are issued by the Federal goverment not by state government. Even if you can do what you want, I would recommend you to show your commitment to the state that sponsored you.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your valuable advice!! I will give it a try to live and work in NSW!!! Job search is first thing to do!!


----------



## chengke

I just called the DIAC, and got the bad news that I still got no case officer allocated! It is more than 5 weeks since I lodged online on 23 Mar. I am really upset about my case. How long should I get to wait! Exhausted!


----------



## mailatrekha

chengke said:


> I just called the DIAC, and got the bad news that I still got no case officer allocated! It is more than 5 weeks since I lodged online on 23 Mar. I am really upset about my case. How long should I get to wait! Exhausted!


Me as well .. I applied on 26th , almost all who applied around that time got their grants..... fed up.....


----------



## chengke

mailatrekha said:


> Me as well .. I applied on 26th , almost all who applied around that time got their grants..... fed up.....


hope we can get our case officer and grant letter soon!

God bless us!


----------



## rupinder.jit

chengke said:


> hope we can get our case officer and grant letter soon!
> 
> God bless us!


I applied on 06March got CO on 05April, I am also waiting for golden mail :ranger:


----------



## ian.thomas

Its dead quite today


----------



## mirza_755

ash19845 said:


> Hi Forum, Finally blessing from team 2 Adelaide, I got my grant today. Awaiting grant letter.
> Got the visa approval notification from my agent. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum member...


Morning started with Good news. Congrats


----------



## mirza_755

Immiseek said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03.
> 
> It was a sweet short journey and labour of 8 months which finally paid off.
> 
> I became active on this forum after lodging visa application in Jan'13 and have seen many grants and a few disappointments.
> 
> Take my words, DIAC process has improved a lot and I compliment them for reforming their system.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, which provides a platform to the aspirants to realize their dreams and keeps the hope alive during the process.
> 
> I'll be around to share my experience with Newbies.
> 
> All the best to all those awaiting their grant and also to those who are in the middle of the process.


Another Good news in the morning. Congrats


----------



## ian.thomas

mirza_755 said:


> Morning started with Good news. Congrats


congrats

lane:


----------



## jogiyogi

anandlitesh said:


> Hey Jogiyogi........
> 
> Now its our Turn to get the Grant and hope for the Best that everything goes well......
> 
> .


Yes its our turn. Lets keep the hope alive.


----------



## thumbsup

ash19845 said:


> Hi Forum, Finally blessing from team 2 Adelaide, I got my grant today. Awaiting grant letter.
> Got the visa approval notification from my agent. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum member...


congratulations and all the best for the journey ahead.

:clap2:


----------



## ian.thomas

thumbsup said:


> congratulations and all the best for the journey ahead.
> 
> :clap2:


lets see when do t2 start getting grants


----------



## Immiseek

rajesh.149 said:


> Congratulations .. all your hardwork seems to have paid off .. now bask in the happiness for a while .. and all the best for future endeavor !!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks Rajesh and wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Immiseek

superm said:


> Congrats!! :clap2::clap2:


Thanks mate and keep up the good work!


----------



## Immiseek

RAVINDRAW said:


> Congrats :clap2::clap2:


Thanks and wish you a speedy grant


----------



## thumbsup

*Character evidence*

Congratulations to all who have got the grant so far and all the best to all awaiting grants (including myself )

Guys, I have a question regarding the evidence of character. I received email from CO in which 5 docs were attached including the 'Request Checklist' and 'Request for Information - Detailed Information'. following documents were asked for - 

1. Evidence of Health
2. Evidence of Character

In Detailed information pdf, two following things are mentioned under Character requirement.
1. form 80
2. Evidence of Character which gives PCC related information (12 months in 10 yrs and all)

My main question is regarding the Form 80. Do CO explicitly mention about form 80 apart from the above or we normally receive these documents only as a request for both PCC and form 80?

I have submitted meds and PCC for both of us but awaiting CO response if they require form 80. please let me know your ideas and experiences.

Many Thanks for the inputs.


----------



## Immiseek

anandlitesh said:


> Hey Buddy.,..
> 
> 
> congrates and please share the initials of ur CO........
> 
> .


Thanks anand! CO - JS


----------



## Immiseek

thumbsup said:


> Congratulations to all who have got the grant so far and all the best to all awaiting grants (including myself )
> 
> Guys, I have a question regarding the evidence of character. I received email from CO in which 5 docs were attached including the 'Request Checklist' and 'Request for Information - Detailed Information'. following documents were asked for -
> 
> 1. Evidence of Health
> 2. Evidence of Character
> 
> In Detailed information pdf, two following things are mentioned under Character requirement.
> 1. form 80
> 2. Evidence of Character which gives PCC related information (12 months in 10 yrs and all)
> 
> My main question is regarding the Form 80. Do CO explicitly mention about form 80 apart from the above or we normally receive these documents only as a request for both PCC and form 80?
> 
> I have submitted meds and PCC for both of us but awaiting CO response if they require form 80. please let me know your ideas and experiences.
> 
> Many Thanks for the inputs.


PCC would be good enough. I also had submitted the same when CO requested for Character Evidence


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations Ash19845 and ImmiSeek!


----------



## vishsang

Immiseek said:


> PCC would be good enough. I also had submitted the same when CO requested for Character Evidence


It would depend on the CO. We have submitted the relevant PCC for my spouse but the CO specifically asked for his Form 80. I am still missing FBI clearance, but the CO again specifically asked for Form 80 AND FBI clearance.


----------



## ian.thomas

thumbsup said:


> Congratulations to all who have got the grant so far and all the best to all awaiting grants (including myself )
> 
> Guys, I have a question regarding the evidence of character. I received email from CO in which 5 docs were attached including the 'Request Checklist' and 'Request for Information - Detailed Information'. following documents were asked for -
> 
> 1. Evidence of Health
> 2. Evidence of Character
> 
> In Detailed information pdf, two following things are mentioned under Character requirement.
> 1. form 80
> 2. Evidence of Character which gives PCC related information (12 months in 10 yrs and all)
> 
> My main question is regarding the Form 80. Do CO explicitly mention about form 80 apart from the above or we normally receive these documents only as a request for both PCC and form 80?
> 
> I have submitted meds and PCC for both of us but awaiting CO response if they require form 80. please let me know your ideas and experiences.
> 
> Many Thanks for the inputs.


I believe they specifically ask for it...


----------



## Immiseek

vishsang said:


> It would depend on the CO. We have submitted the relevant PCC for my spouse but the CO specifically asked for his Form 80. I am still missing FBI clearance, but the CO again specifically asked for Form 80 AND FBI clearance.


Yeah, you are right! It depends on the CO whether he/she asks for it specifically. But if not mentioned ,PCC stands good


----------



## thumbsup

Immiseek said:


> PCC would be good enough. I also had submitted the same when CO requested for Character Evidence


Thanks Immiseek for your quick response.. and congratulations again for your grant. it appears that your CO is from T2 adelaide only.. My CO also belongs to same team..

well, does that mean Evidence of Character means only PCC and form 80 is a different category under character requirement.. !!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## thumbsup

ian.thomas said:


> I believe they specifically ask for it...


Thanks ian.thomas. I prefer to wait till CO specifically asks for it. I would stop worrying now and wait till CO comes back with some thing


----------



## ian.thomas

thumbsup said:


> Thanks ian.thomas. I prefer to wait till CO specifically asks for it. I would stop worrying now and wait till CO comes back with some thing


yeah makes sense.. Hopefully you will now directly get your golden email soon

All the best..

The thing is we all are eagerly waiting and all sort of things keep running aross our minds.

Hope we get the Grant soon..

Cheers


----------



## thumbsup

ian.thomas said:


> yeah makes sense.. Hopefully you will now directly get your golden email soon
> 
> All the best..
> 
> The thing is we all are eagerly waiting and all sort of things keep running aross our minds.
> 
> Hope we get the Grant soon..
> 
> Cheers


Yes I agree with this.. I sent the documents last week but this form 80 thing came up yesterday when no acknowledgement came from CO.


Thanks for the wishes and all the best to you too.


Cheers.


----------



## ian.thomas

thumbsup said:


> Yes I agree with this.. I sent the documents last week but this form 80 thing came up yesterday when no acknowledgement came from CO.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the wishes and all the best to you too.
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks Mate,

I am eagerly waiting for the mail...

My CO is also from team 2 so lets see how things go


----------



## biancaneil

i cant reach daic??? been trying for three days. Still not heared from co, form 80 has been uploaded for 3,5 weeks but stil says required and link onevisa still asks to get that sorted?
Got my hep b and c tedts donesnd they were sent to ehealth by paneldoc last week but agsin link on evisa is still there.so hard to dtop worrying! hoping lot of people will have good news soon, they sure are pushing our button


----------



## ian.thomas

biancaneil said:


> i cant reach daic??? been trying for three days. Still not heared from co, form 80 has been uploaded for 3,5 weeks but stil says required and link onevisa still asks to get that sorted?
> Got my hep b and c tedts donesnd they were sent to ehealth by paneldoc last week but agsin link on evisa is still there.so hard to dtop worrying! hoping lot of people will have good news soon, they sure are pushing our button


Hi mate,
Why cant you reach them..


----------



## zakisaleem18

*Dear Forumates*

Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited *Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide*. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.

The journey has been adventurous but my case was very simple as I have been in the same place and central govt. R&D job from the time I left college. Though an ex-NRI my international visits too were surprisingly less in the last ten years. And I wholeheartedly thank each and every one in this forum to have helped in the process by taking their time in sharing their experiences, situation, timelines and mostly the step by step guidance. *Special thanks to Superm, VVV, Findraj, TENTEN, Shabana, Immiseek and others who i have missed.*

Reason for delay has been that my Wife's Medicals were B graded and Had been referred to MOC I guess. I have never received any Correspondence from them as her X-Ray issue was not anything to worry about and neither was I told by CO requesting to take Medical undertaking. MOC is processing small not-so-serious pending medical cases immediately irrespective of the visa type 189 / 190. The processing time depends on the applicant profession and medical history or case. The Visa type considered is just for priority processing purpose.

*Changes you notice is once your granted:*

1) Two auto generated mails from CO and SkillSelect. CO mail will have a PDF attachment with a 6 page grant letter. SkillSelect mail will contain reason for suspension. The same will be reflected in the online account.

2) The status changes in the eVisa Account before the grant cannot be considered too seriously as for some there wont be any change and some will have proper status changes, may be depends on the CO if he/she wishes to update etc. while granting.

3) You will have a GRANT Letter link in pdf format in the Next Steps (eVisa Account) with status "Letter Created" and all the previous docs list with its status will disappear. The same will be seen for Main applicant and Secondary Applicant.

Our (Main & Secondary applicant(s)) last date to validate the Grant is 05 January 2013. Have to prepare and start making our migration plan. My timelines are updated in the sheets 189 Aspirants & Medical Referred as well as my Signature.

*My CONGRATULATIONS and BEST WISHES* to all who share the good news with me today as well as other who are expecting the grant!!!! I am always available to render help and support to the forumates waiting for their Visa outcomes and wish to be in touch with everyone in future; be it in the forum or in Australia.

*Thanks & Warm Regards,

Zaki*


----------



## GMcShea

*Brisbane GSM Team 34*

Hey,
Timeline as follows:

EOI submitted - 4th Feb 2013
Invitation received - 18th Feb 2013
Application submitted - 20th Feb 2013
Case Officer Team 34 Brisbane allocated - 3rd Apr 2013
Further info requested - 3rd Apr 2013
All requested information provided apart from military discharge papers, overseas police clearance and medical - 22nd Apr 2013
Medical carried out - 26th Apr 2013

Now awaiting overseas police clearance and military discharge papers.
Expect to receive them within 2 - 3 weeks.

Let me know how you guys progress.
Best of luck!


----------



## haryk

ian.thomas said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for the mail...
> 
> My CO is also from team 2 so lets see how things go


Congrates to all Grant Holders today.. Seeing all Team2 candidates getting their grants.. Mine also allocated to Team02.. will see how it goes


----------



## biancaneil

ian.thomas said:


> Hi mate,
> Why cant you reach them..


hi ian thomas( by the way there is a belgian signer called like that, its a justin bieber lookalike ), ivetried their morning, afternoon time....its just busy the whole time
. maybe im to inpatient.just no correspondence from any co....wish the was some progess 

should i try upload form 80 again or is it normal that the status still saying required?


----------



## ian.thomas

biancaneil said:


> hi ian thomas( by the way there is a belgian signer called like that, its a justin bieber lookalike ), ivetried their morning, afternoon time....its just busy the whole time
> . maybe im to inpatient.just no correspondence from any co....wish the was some progess
> 
> should i try upload form 80 again or is it normal that the status still saying required?


I assume you have emailed it too. If not worth sending.

Dont rely on the status.. Mine is still showing requested.


----------



## sach_1213

zakisaleem18 said:


> *Dear Forumates*
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited *Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide*. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> The journey has been adventurous but my case was very simple as I have been in the same place and central govt. R&D job from the time I left college. Though an ex-NRI my international visits too were surprisingly less in the last ten years. And I wholeheartedly thank each and every one in this forum to have helped in the process by taking their time in sharing their experiences, situation, timelines and mostly the step by step guidance. *Special thanks to Superm, VVV, Findraj, TENTEN, Shabana, Immiseek and others who i have missed.*
> 
> Reason for delay has been that my Wife's Medicals were B graded and Had been referred to MOC I guess. I have never received any Correspondence from them as her X-Ray issue was not anything to worry about and neither was I told by CO requesting to take Medical undertaking. MOC is processing small not-so-serious pending medical cases immediately irrespective of the visa type 189 / 190. The processing time depends on the applicant profession and medical history or case. The Visa type considered is just for priority processing purpose.
> 
> *Changes you notice is once your granted:*
> 
> 1) Two auto generated mails from CO and SkillSelect. CO mail will have a PDF attachment with a 6 page grant letter. SkillSelect mail will contain reason for suspension. The same will be reflected in the online account.
> 
> 2) The status changes in the eVisa Account before the grant cannot be considered too seriously as for some there wont be any change and some will have proper status changes, may be depends on the CO if he/she wishes to update etc. while granting.
> 
> 3) You will have a GRANT Letter link in pdf format in the Next Steps (eVisa Account) with status "Letter Created" and all the previous docs list with its status will disappear. The same will be seen for Main applicant and Secondary Applicant.
> 
> Our (Main & Secondary applicant(s)) last date to validate the Grant is 05 January 2013. Have to prepare and start making our migration plan. My timelines are updated in the sheets 189 Aspirants & Medical Referred as well as my Signature.
> 
> *My CONGRATULATIONS and BEST WISHES* to all who share the good news with me today as well as other who are expecting the grant!!!! I am always available to render help and support to the forumates waiting for their Visa outcomes and wish to be in touch with everyone in future; be it in the forum or in Australia.
> 
> *Thanks & Warm Regards,
> 
> Zaki*



Heartiest congratulations to you...... Time to party man


----------



## ian.thomas

zakisaleem18 said:


> *Dear Forumates*
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited *Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide*. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> The journey has been adventurous but my case was very simple as I have been in the same place and central govt. R&D job from the time I left college. Though an ex-NRI my international visits too were surprisingly less in the last ten years. And I wholeheartedly thank each and every one in this forum to have helped in the process by taking their time in sharing their experiences, situation, timelines and mostly the step by step guidance. *Special thanks to Superm, VVV, Findraj, TENTEN, Shabana, Immiseek and others who i have missed.*
> 
> Reason for delay has been that my Wife's Medicals were B graded and Had been referred to MOC I guess. I have never received any Correspondence from them as her X-Ray issue was not anything to worry about and neither was I told by CO requesting to take Medical undertaking. MOC is processing small not-so-serious pending medical cases immediately irrespective of the visa type 189 / 190. The processing time depends on the applicant profession and medical history or case. The Visa type considered is just for priority processing purpose.
> 
> *Changes you notice is once your granted:*
> 
> 1) Two auto generated mails from CO and SkillSelect. CO mail will have a PDF attachment with a 6 page grant letter. SkillSelect mail will contain reason for suspension. The same will be reflected in the online account.
> 
> 2) The status changes in the eVisa Account before the grant cannot be considered too seriously as for some there wont be any change and some will have proper status changes, may be depends on the CO if he/she wishes to update etc. while granting.
> 
> 3) You will have a GRANT Letter link in pdf format in the Next Steps (eVisa Account) with status "Letter Created" and all the previous docs list with its status will disappear. The same will be seen for Main applicant and Secondary Applicant.
> 
> Our (Main & Secondary applicant(s)) last date to validate the Grant is 05 January 2013. Have to prepare and start making our migration plan. My timelines are updated in the sheets 189 Aspirants & Medical Referred as well as my Signature.
> 
> *My CONGRATULATIONS and BEST WISHES* to all who share the good news with me today as well as other who are expecting the grant!!!! I am always available to render help and support to the forumates waiting for their Visa outcomes and wish to be in touch with everyone in future; be it in the forum or in Australia.
> 
> *Thanks & Warm Regards,
> 
> Zaki*


Awesome

congrats


----------



## biancaneil

ian.thomas said:


> I assume you have emailed it too. If not worth sending.
> 
> Dont rely on the status.. Mine is still showing requested.


well problem is that they never gave me co details last time. just found out on evisa.its weird the link only showed up the day after i frontloaded form 80. some kind a technical issue?


----------



## jogiyogi

zakisaleem18 said:


> *Dear Forumates*
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited *Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide*. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> The journey has been adventurous but my case was very simple as I have been in the same place and central govt. R&D job from the time I left college. Though an ex-NRI my international visits too were surprisingly less in the last ten years. And I wholeheartedly thank each and every one in this forum to have helped in the process by taking their time in sharing their experiences, situation, timelines and mostly the step by step guidance. *Special thanks to Superm, VVV, Findraj, TENTEN, Shabana, Immiseek and others who i have missed.*
> 
> Reason for delay has been that my Wife's Medicals were B graded and Had been referred to MOC I guess. I have never received any Correspondence from them as her X-Ray issue was not anything to worry about and neither was I told by CO requesting to take Medical undertaking. MOC is processing small not-so-serious pending medical cases immediately irrespective of the visa type 189 / 190. The processing time depends on the applicant profession and medical history or case. The Visa type considered is just for priority processing purpose.
> 
> *Changes you notice is once your granted:*
> 
> 1) Two auto generated mails from CO and SkillSelect. CO mail will have a PDF attachment with a 6 page grant letter. SkillSelect mail will contain reason for suspension. The same will be reflected in the online account.
> 
> 2) The status changes in the eVisa Account before the grant cannot be considered too seriously as for some there wont be any change and some will have proper status changes, may be depends on the CO if he/she wishes to update etc. while granting.
> 
> 3) You will have a GRANT Letter link in pdf format in the Next Steps (eVisa Account) with status "Letter Created" and all the previous docs list with its status will disappear. The same will be seen for Main applicant and Secondary Applicant.
> 
> Our (Main & Secondary applicant(s)) last date to validate the Grant is 05 January 2013. Have to prepare and start making our migration plan. My timelines are updated in the sheets 189 Aspirants & Medical Referred as well as my Signature.
> 
> *My CONGRATULATIONS and BEST WISHES* to all who share the good news with me today as well as other who are expecting the grant!!!! I am always available to render help and support to the forumates waiting for their Visa outcomes and wish to be in touch with everyone in future; be it in the forum or in Australia.
> 
> *Thanks & Warm Regards,
> 
> Zaki*


Hi Zaki, congratulation for yours and yours family grant. wish you all the very best for the future.

Just to know that if your "last date to validate the Grant is 05 January 2013". I believe it is 5th Jan 2014. Please don't worry about it. just celebrate your grant now.

Good to see that 3 grants from Team 2 in 2 days. 

Anand an other are curious along with me since we have the same CO


----------



## sounddonor

gud luck !


----------



## joluwarrior

zakisaleem18 said:


> *Dear Forumates*
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited *Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide*. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> The journey has been adventurous but my case was very simple as I have been in the same place and central govt. R&D job from the time I left college. Though an ex-NRI my international visits too were surprisingly less in the last ten years. And I wholeheartedly thank each and every one in this forum to have helped in the process by taking their time in sharing their experiences, situation, timelines and mostly the step by step guidance. *Special thanks to Superm, VVV, Findraj, TENTEN, Shabana, Immiseek and others who i have missed.*
> 
> Reason for delay has been that my Wife's Medicals were B graded and Had been referred to MOC I guess. I have never received any Correspondence from them as her X-Ray issue was not anything to worry about and neither was I told by CO requesting to take Medical undertaking. MOC is processing small not-so-serious pending medical cases immediately irrespective of the visa type 189 / 190. The processing time depends on the applicant profession and medical history or case. The Visa type considered is just for priority processing purpose.
> 
> *Changes you notice is once your granted:*
> 
> 1) Two auto generated mails from CO and SkillSelect. CO mail will have a PDF attachment with a 6 page grant letter. SkillSelect mail will contain reason for suspension. The same will be reflected in the online account.
> 
> 2) The status changes in the eVisa Account before the grant cannot be considered too seriously as for some there wont be any change and some will have proper status changes, may be depends on the CO if he/she wishes to update etc. while granting.
> 
> 3) You will have a GRANT Letter link in pdf format in the Next Steps (eVisa Account) with status "Letter Created" and all the previous docs list with its status will disappear. The same will be seen for Main applicant and Secondary Applicant.
> 
> Our (Main & Secondary applicant(s)) last date to validate the Grant is 05 January 2013. Have to prepare and start making our migration plan. My timelines are updated in the sheets 189 Aspirants & Medical Referred as well as my Signature.
> 
> *My CONGRATULATIONS and BEST WISHES* to all who share the good news with me today as well as other who are expecting the grant!!!! I am always available to render help and support to the forumates waiting for their Visa outcomes and wish to be in touch with everyone in future; be it in the forum or in Australia.
> 
> *Thanks & Warm Regards,
> 
> Zaki*


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## joluwarrior

Immiseek said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03.
> 
> It was a sweet short journey and labour of 8 months which finally paid off.
> 
> I became active on this forum after lodging visa application in Jan'13 and have seen many grants and a few disappointments.
> 
> Take my words, DIAC process has improved a lot and I compliment them for reforming their system.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, which provides a platform to the aspirants to realize their dreams and keeps the hope alive during the process.
> 
> I'll be around to share my experience with Newbies.
> 
> All the best to all those awaiting their grant and also to those who are in the middle of the process.


Cool bro...wonderful news this :clap2:
But didn't knew that Meds were referred for you. Neverthless, it's a happy end. Enjoy !!


----------



## joluwarrior

ash19845 said:


> Hi Forum, Finally blessing from team 2 Adelaide, I got my grant today. Awaiting grant letter.
> Got the visa approval notification from my agent. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum member...


Congratulations !!!
Enjoy the moment


----------



## danpid

Hey everyone, congrats to recent grants and best wishes to the applicants waiting for their grants. 

I had a question and I would be glad to hear your thoughts on this. My brother has lodged an offshore immigrant visa ( its some kind of work visa for grads of certain universities ) and he wants to visit me in Australia on a visitor visa while his offshore visa is being processed. 

Would his offshore visa in the system make him fail the " genuine tourist " criteria of the visitor subclass? 

I will seek professional advice from an agent but I havent found a registered one in Iran yet, so in the meantime, I would appreciate your inputs. 

Many regards,


----------



## devandroid

Hi Forum,

Finally blessing from team 31 , *I got my grant just 2 hours back*. Finally all the hard work paid off..
All the best for all forum members... 
Thanks for the everyone in this forum for their help and advises....

lane:lane:lane:


----------



## joluwarrior

devandroid said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Finally blessing from team 31 , *I got my grant just 2 hours back*. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum members...
> Thanks for the everyone in this forum for their help and advises....lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations mate !! :clap2:


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congratulations !!!*



zakisaleem18 said:


> *Dear Forumates*
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited *Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide*. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> The journey has been adventurous but my case was very simple as I have been in the same place and central govt. R&D job from the time I left college. Though an ex-NRI my international visits too were surprisingly less in the last ten years. And I wholeheartedly thank each and every one in this forum to have helped in the process by taking their time in sharing their experiences, situation, timelines and mostly the step by step guidance. *Special thanks to Superm, VVV, Findraj, TENTEN, Shabana, Immiseek and others who i have missed.*
> 
> Reason for delay has been that my Wife's Medicals were B graded and Had been referred to MOC I guess. I have never received any Correspondence from them as her X-Ray issue was not anything to worry about and neither was I told by CO requesting to take Medical undertaking. MOC is processing small not-so-serious pending medical cases immediately irrespective of the visa type 189 / 190. The processing time depends on the applicant profession and medical history or case. The Visa type considered is just for priority processing purpose.
> 
> *Changes you notice is once your granted:*
> 
> 1) Two auto generated mails from CO and SkillSelect. CO mail will have a PDF attachment with a 6 page grant letter. SkillSelect mail will contain reason for suspension. The same will be reflected in the online account.
> 
> 2) The status changes in the eVisa Account before the grant cannot be considered too seriously as for some there wont be any change and some will have proper status changes, may be depends on the CO if he/she wishes to update etc. while granting.
> 
> 3) You will have a GRANT Letter link in pdf format in the Next Steps (eVisa Account) with status "Letter Created" and all the previous docs list with its status will disappear. The same will be seen for Main applicant and Secondary Applicant.
> 
> Our (Main & Secondary applicant(s)) last date to validate the Grant is 05 January 2013. Have to prepare and start making our migration plan. My timelines are updated in the sheets 189 Aspirants & Medical Referred as well as my Signature.
> 
> *My CONGRATULATIONS and BEST WISHES* to all who share the good news with me today as well as other who are expecting the grant!!!! I am always available to render help and support to the forumates waiting for their Visa outcomes and wish to be in touch with everyone in future; be it in the forum or in Australia.
> 
> *Thanks & Warm Regards,
> 
> Zaki*


Hi Zaki,

Congratulations ... :clap2::clap2::clap2:. All the best for the road ahead. Very well put and it gives us hope and also the signs to look for as mentioned in your text. Thanks. Enjoy the day 'May Day'


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congrats*



devandroid said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Finally blessing from team 31 , *I got my grant just 2 hours back*. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum members...
> Thanks for the everyone in this forum for their help and advises....
> 
> lane:lane:lane:



Congratulations on your grant ... :clap2::clap2::clap2:

All the best and let us know your CO


----------



## devandroid

rajesh.149 said:


> Congratulations on your grant ... :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> All the best and let us know your CO


JC from team 31. Its on my sigature.


----------



## cocofrap

Congratulations to those who got their grants!!!


----------



## Immiseek

devandroid said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Finally blessing from team 31 , *I got my grant just 2 hours back*. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum members...
> Thanks for the everyone in this forum for their help and advises....
> 
> lane:lane:lane:


Congrats on your grant and all the best for future moves

Looks like DIAC is on a mission to clear the old lot sooner than possible


----------



## Immiseek

thumbsup said:


> Thanks Immiseek for your quick response.. and congratulations again for your grant. it appears that your CO is from T2 adelaide only.. My CO also belongs to same team..
> 
> well, does that mean Evidence of Character means only PCC and form 80 is a different category under character requirement.. !!!
> 
> Thanks again!!


As you agreed in this thread that you would now stop worrying; it would surely be helpful to you.
Keep your fingers crossed and wait for the grant. If CO did not ask for any other document apart from medical and Character evidence, it means you are almost done, and it's just a matter of time before you receive our grant


----------



## haryk

devandroid said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Finally blessing from team 31 , *I got my grant just 2 hours back*. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum members...
> Thanks for the everyone in this forum for their help and advises....
> 
> lane:lane:lane:


Congrates !!! Dev.. Enjoy the day


----------



## Immiseek

zakisaleem18 said:


> *Dear Forumates*
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited *Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide*. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> The journey has been adventurous but my case was very simple as I have been in the same place and central govt. R&D job from the time I left college. Though an ex-NRI my international visits too were surprisingly less in the last ten years. And I wholeheartedly thank each and every one in this forum to have helped in the process by taking their time in sharing their experiences, situation, timelines and mostly the step by step guidance. *Special thanks to Superm, VVV, Findraj, TENTEN, Shabana, Immiseek and others who i have missed.*
> 
> Reason for delay has been that my Wife's Medicals were B graded and Had been referred to MOC I guess. I have never received any Correspondence from them as her X-Ray issue was not anything to worry about and neither was I told by CO requesting to take Medical undertaking. MOC is processing small not-so-serious pending medical cases immediately irrespective of the visa type 189 / 190. The processing time depends on the applicant profession and medical history or case. The Visa type considered is just for priority processing purpose.
> 
> *Changes you notice is once your granted:*
> 
> 1) Two auto generated mails from CO and SkillSelect. CO mail will have a PDF attachment with a 6 page grant letter. SkillSelect mail will contain reason for suspension. The same will be reflected in the online account.
> 
> 2) The status changes in the eVisa Account before the grant cannot be considered too seriously as for some there wont be any change and some will have proper status changes, may be depends on the CO if he/she wishes to update etc. while granting.
> 
> 3) You will have a GRANT Letter link in pdf format in the Next Steps (eVisa Account) with status "Letter Created" and all the previous docs list with its status will disappear. The same will be seen for Main applicant and Secondary Applicant.
> 
> Our (Main & Secondary applicant(s)) last date to validate the Grant is 05 January 2013. Have to prepare and start making our migration plan. My timelines are updated in the sheets 189 Aspirants & Medical Referred as well as my Signature.
> 
> *My CONGRATULATIONS and BEST WISHES* to all who share the good news with me today as well as other who are expecting the grant!!!! I am always available to render help and support to the forumates waiting for their Visa outcomes and wish to be in touch with everyone in future; be it in the forum or in Australia.
> 
> *Thanks & Warm Regards,
> 
> Zaki*


Congrats Zaki and welcome to the club!

Good to see old mates joining this side. All the best for your next moves. What are the plans ahead?


----------



## Immiseek

joluwarrior said:


> Cool bro...wonderful news this :clap2:
> But didn't knew that Meds were referred for you. Neverthless, it's a happy end. Enjoy !!


Thanks mate! Yeah, meds for the family were referred and I had no option but to wait and y'day turned lucky for me when I received it unexpectedly.

I've deferred my plans to Jan'14, probably the same time when you would be migrating. Which part Sydney or MelB? I have inclination towards latter.


----------



## tenten

Immiseek said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03.
> 
> It was a sweet short journey and labour of 8 months which finally paid off.
> 
> I became active on this forum after lodging visa application in Jan'13 and have seen many grants and a few disappointments.
> 
> Take my words, DIAC process has improved a lot and I compliment them for reforming their system.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, which provides a platform to the aspirants to realize their dreams and keeps the hope alive during the process.
> 
> I'll be around to share my experience with Newbies.
> 
> All the best to all those awaiting their grant and also to those who are in the middle of the process.


I missed all this loved action. Have been away for just 18 hrs and a lot has happened.

Congratulations Immiseek - DIAC and MOC truly deserve a pat on the back. They have a lot to do , and clients enquiring all the time, I am sure a compliment is in order.

All the best for your future moves.


----------



## th03

zakisaleem18 said:


> *Dear Forumates*
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited *Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide*. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> The journey has been adventurous but my case was very simple as I have been in the same place and central govt. R&D job from the time I left college. Though an ex-NRI my international visits too were surprisingly less in the last ten years. And I wholeheartedly thank each and every one in this forum to have helped in the process by taking their time in sharing their experiences, situation, timelines and mostly the step by step guidance. *Special thanks to Superm, VVV, Findraj, TENTEN, Shabana, Immiseek and others who i have missed.*
> 
> Reason for delay has been that my Wife's Medicals were B graded and Had been referred to MOC I guess. I have never received any Correspondence from them as her X-Ray issue was not anything to worry about and neither was I told by CO requesting to take Medical undertaking. MOC is processing small not-so-serious pending medical cases immediately irrespective of the visa type 189 / 190. The processing time depends on the applicant profession and medical history or case. The Visa type considered is just for priority processing purpose.
> 
> *Changes you notice is once your granted:*
> 
> 1) Two auto generated mails from CO and SkillSelect. CO mail will have a PDF attachment with a 6 page grant letter. SkillSelect mail will contain reason for suspension. The same will be reflected in the online account.
> 
> 2) The status changes in the eVisa Account before the grant cannot be considered too seriously as for some there wont be any change and some will have proper status changes, may be depends on the CO if he/she wishes to update etc. while granting.
> 
> 3) You will have a GRANT Letter link in pdf format in the Next Steps (eVisa Account) with status "Letter Created" and all the previous docs list with its status will disappear. The same will be seen for Main applicant and Secondary Applicant.
> 
> Our (Main & Secondary applicant(s)) last date to validate the Grant is 05 January 2013. Have to prepare and start making our migration plan. My timelines are updated in the sheets 189 Aspirants & Medical Referred as well as my Signature.
> 
> *My CONGRATULATIONS and BEST WISHES* to all who share the good news with me today as well as other who are expecting the grant!!!! I am always available to render help and support to the forumates waiting for their Visa outcomes and wish to be in touch with everyone in future; be it in the forum or in Australia.
> 
> *Thanks & Warm Regards,
> 
> Zaki*


Congratulations, wish you all the best:clap2:


----------



## mustafa1

Congrats on getting visa


----------



## joluwarrior

tenten said:


> I missed all this loved action. Have been away for just 18 hrs and a lot has happened.
> 
> Congratulations Immiseek - DIAC and MOC truly deserve a pat on the back. They have a lot to do , and clients enquiring all the time, I am sure a compliment is in order.
> 
> All the best for your future moves.


I must say, I still can't believe my eyes when I see Immi's Meds conversion time from referral to finalization.
Such a window of hope it is for others in loop


----------



## joluwarrior

Immiseek said:


> Thanks mate! Yeah, meds for the family were referred and I had no option but to wait and y'day turned lucky for me when I received it unexpectedly.
> 
> I've deferred my plans to Jan'14, probably the same time when you would be migrating. Which part Sydney or MelB? I have inclination towards latter.


Yes. Jan '14 it is for me.
Melbourne first choice, unless I nail down a job from offshore elsewhere


----------



## tenten

zakisaleem18 said:


> *Dear Forumates*
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited *Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide*. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> *Thanks & Warm Regards,
> 
> Zaki*


Congratulations Zaki! This is your moment in the sun. Enjoy every bit of it.


----------



## tenten

devandroid said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Finally blessing from team 31 , *I got my grant just 2 hours back*. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum members...
> Thanks for the everyone in this forum for their help and advises....
> 
> lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations devandroid.


----------



## pretty11

cocofrap said:


> Congratulations to those who got their grants!!!


hi cocofrap..
a fellow filipino here.
i saw your timeline and you got your grant very quick *_*
goodluck on your journey to AU

im excited to see Melb this July


----------



## RAVINDRAW

Congrats to everyone who got grants today!! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## cocofrap

pretty11 said:


> hi cocofrap..
> a fellow filipino here.
> i saw your timeline and you got your grant very quick *_*
> goodluck on your journey to AU
> 
> im excited to see Melb this July


Hi pretty11!  Thank you! I was surprised with how quick the process was for me.. I think I was lucky with my CO.  Goodluck with your journey too! Any particular reason why you chose Melbourne?


----------



## th03

devandroid said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Finally blessing from team 31 , *I got my grant just 2 hours back*. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum members...
> Thanks for the everyone in this forum for their help and advises....
> 
> lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations, wish you all the best:clap2:


----------



## th03

cocofrap said:


> Congratulations to those who got their grants!!!


Congrats


----------



## jogiyogi

devandroid said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Finally blessing from team 31 , *I got my grant just 2 hours back*. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum members...
> Thanks for the everyone in this forum for their help and advises....
> 
> lane:lane:lane:


Many many Congratulations buddy:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: lane:lane:


----------



## applyoz

ash19845 said:


> Hi Forum, Finally blessing from team 2 Adelaide, I got my grant today. Awaiting grant letter.
> Got the visa approval notification from my agent. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum member...


Congratulations and All the best


----------



## applyoz

Immiseek said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03.
> 
> It was a sweet short journey and labour of 8 months which finally paid off.
> 
> I became active on this forum after lodging visa application in Jan'13 and have seen many grants and a few disappointments.
> 
> Take my words, DIAC process has improved a lot and I compliment them for reforming their system.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, which provides a platform to the aspirants to realize their dreams and keeps the hope alive during the process.
> 
> I'll be around to share my experience with Newbies.
> 
> All the best to all those awaiting their grant and also to those who are in the middle of the process.


Congratulations and All the best


----------



## applyoz

zakisaleem18 said:


> *Dear Forumates*
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited *Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide*. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> The journey has been adventurous but my case was very simple as I have been in the same place and central govt. R&D job from the time I left college. Though an ex-NRI my international visits too were surprisingly less in the last ten years. And I wholeheartedly thank each and every one in this forum to have helped in the process by taking their time in sharing their experiences, situation, timelines and mostly the step by step guidance. *Special thanks to Superm, VVV, Findraj, TENTEN, Shabana, Immiseek and others who i have missed.*
> 
> Reason for delay has been that my Wife's Medicals were B graded and Had been referred to MOC I guess. I have never received any Correspondence from them as her X-Ray issue was not anything to worry about and neither was I told by CO requesting to take Medical undertaking. MOC is processing small not-so-serious pending medical cases immediately irrespective of the visa type 189 / 190. The processing time depends on the applicant profession and medical history or case. The Visa type considered is just for priority processing purpose.
> 
> *Changes you notice is once your granted:*
> 
> 1) Two auto generated mails from CO and SkillSelect. CO mail will have a PDF attachment with a 6 page grant letter. SkillSelect mail will contain reason for suspension. The same will be reflected in the online account.
> 
> 2) The status changes in the eVisa Account before the grant cannot be considered too seriously as for some there wont be any change and some will have proper status changes, may be depends on the CO if he/she wishes to update etc. while granting.
> 
> 3) You will have a GRANT Letter link in pdf format in the Next Steps (eVisa Account) with status "Letter Created" and all the previous docs list with its status will disappear. The same will be seen for Main applicant and Secondary Applicant.
> 
> Our (Main & Secondary applicant(s)) last date to validate the Grant is 05 January 2013. Have to prepare and start making our migration plan. My timelines are updated in the sheets 189 Aspirants & Medical Referred as well as my Signature.
> 
> *My CONGRATULATIONS and BEST WISHES* to all who share the good news with me today as well as other who are expecting the grant!!!! I am always available to render help and support to the forumates waiting for their Visa outcomes and wish to be in touch with everyone in future; be it in the forum or in Australia.
> 
> *Thanks & Warm Regards,
> 
> Zaki*


Congratulations and All the best


----------



## applyoz

devandroid said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Finally blessing from team 31 , *I got my grant just 2 hours back*. Finally all the hard work paid off..
> All the best for all forum members...
> Thanks for the everyone in this forum for their help and advises....
> 
> lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## lucky14

my co is also from team 33 Bisbane and initials JL, I got co on 4th feb, then medicals for me n child on 14th feb, and spouse on 21st feb, and after that waiting madly..2 mnths passed, asked co, but no reply..i am guessing that medicals are in refer, but no idea..when..

submitted all other documents like form 80, and 1122 for change of address..now really tensed..

2 mnths are over after medicals, and many from similar timelines got grant this week..whose medicals were referred...my spouse's job verification was also done by co..


----------



## AlmostinOz

lucky14 said:


> my co is also from team 33 Bisbane and initials JL, I got co on 4th feb, then medicals for me n child on 14th feb, and spouse on 21st feb, and after that waiting madly..2 mnths passed, asked co, but no reply..i am guessing that medicals are in refer, but no idea..when..
> 
> submitted all other documents like form 80, and 1122 for change of address..now really tensed..
> 
> 2 mnths are over after medicals, and many from similar timelines got grant this week..whose medicals were referred...my spouse's job verification was also done by co..


Hi there! Only after I directly asked our CO if our meds were referred, he confirmed it. His first words to me about our medicals were "I am waiting on your health assessment results to be finalized". I didn't think that this meant referred. Then I emailed him a month later to ask for an update and didn't get an answer. Then I emailed him again 2 weeks later to ask for an update again and he said that our results were still not finalized and I asked him "Does that mean it has been referred?" and then he confirmed yes it has been referred.

We went for our medicals on the 21st of Feb, it was uploaded on the 26th of Feb and I'm guessing it was referred on the 28th. The first email from our CO after medicals were on the 8th of March.

I'm going to email him again now, to hear if he has any new news for us.


----------



## joluwarrior

Goran said:


> Team 33 Brisbane DC (CO) processed by application within 1 month!
> 
> See my timelines below


Yep. He is a fast one when it comes to evaluating applications. Prompt in correspondence. Even talked to him. Considerate and calm in listenting to concerns and replying with appropriate solutions. He allowed me to send docs a second time to him even without him sending a reqeust again; he just confirmed he would need docs in our telephonic conversation.

In fact, in March, he granted PR to an applicant within 2 days from allocation


----------



## pm5

AlmostinOz said:


> Hi there! Only after I directly asked our CO if our meds were referred, he confirmed it. His first words to me about our medicals were "I am waiting on your health assessment results to be finalized". I didn't think that this meant referred. Then I emailed him a month later to ask for an update and didn't get an answer. Then I emailed him again 2 weeks later to ask for an update again and he said that our results were still not finalized and I asked him "Does that mean it has been referred?" and then he confirmed yes it has been referred.
> 
> We went for our medicals on the 21st of Feb, it was uploaded on the 26th of Feb and I'm guessing it was referred on the 28th. The first email from our CO after medicals were on the 8th of March.
> 
> I'm going to email him again now, to hear if he has any new news for us.


Hi there - What does it mean by meds are referred?


----------



## AlmostinOz

pm5 said:


> Hi there - What does it mean by meds are referred?


Hi it means that they found something on your medicals that they need to investigate. It gets sent to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) to have a look at it and then when he is done, meds get finalized and then you receive your grant. Currently referred meds are taking about 4 month to clear :-(


----------



## mamunmaziz

zakisaleem18 said:


> *Dear Forumates*
> 
> Today morning at 8:35 AM IST, I had been smitten by the anxiety virus after getting the much awaited *Platinum GRANT letter from my CO RL in Team 2 Adelaide*. Never expected it would come today (May day) or anytime this month, as till yesterday when I checked in my eVisa Account the status hasn't changed at all. Following this mail within two minutes received the mail from SkillSelect that my EOI is suspended with one of the reasons being that its due to a visa being granted.
> 
> The journey has been adventurous but my case was very simple as I have been in the same place and central govt. R&D job from the time I left college. Though an ex-NRI my international visits too were surprisingly less in the last ten years. And I wholeheartedly thank each and every one in this forum to have helped in the process by taking their time in sharing their experiences, situation, timelines and mostly the step by step guidance. *Special thanks to Superm, VVV, Findraj, TENTEN, Shabana, Immiseek and others who i have missed.*
> 
> Reason for delay has been that my Wife's Medicals were B graded and Had been referred to MOC I guess. I have never received any Correspondence from them as her X-Ray issue was not anything to worry about and neither was I told by CO requesting to take Medical undertaking. MOC is processing small not-so-serious pending medical cases immediately irrespective of the visa type 189 / 190. The processing time depends on the applicant profession and medical history or case. The Visa type considered is just for priority processing purpose.
> 
> *Changes you notice is once your granted:*
> 
> 1) Two auto generated mails from CO and SkillSelect. CO mail will have a PDF attachment with a 6 page grant letter. SkillSelect mail will contain reason for suspension. The same will be reflected in the online account.
> 
> 2) The status changes in the eVisa Account before the grant cannot be considered too seriously as for some there wont be any change and some will have proper status changes, may be depends on the CO if he/she wishes to update etc. while granting.
> 
> 3) You will have a GRANT Letter link in pdf format in the Next Steps (eVisa Account) with status "Letter Created" and all the previous docs list with its status will disappear. The same will be seen for Main applicant and Secondary Applicant.
> 
> Our (Main & Secondary applicant(s)) last date to validate the Grant is 05 January 2013. Have to prepare and start making our migration plan. My timelines are updated in the sheets 189 Aspirants & Medical Referred as well as my Signature.
> 
> *My CONGRATULATIONS and BEST WISHES* to all who share the good news with me today as well as other who are expecting the grant!!!! I am always available to render help and support to the forumates waiting for their Visa outcomes and wish to be in touch with everyone in future; be it in the forum or in Australia.
> 
> *Thanks & Warm Regards,
> 
> Zaki*


congratultion. And thanks for sharing lots experience.


----------



## pm5

AlmostinOz said:


> Hi it means that they found something on your medicals that they need to investigate. It gets sent to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) to have a look at it and then when he is done, meds get finalized and then you receive your grant. Currently referred meds are taking about 4 month to clear :-(


Oh OK! Hope you get yours cleared soon.


----------



## AlmostinOz

pm5 said:


> Oh OK! Hope you get yours cleared soon.


Thank you, us too!!


----------



## mirza_755

Hi, My CO confirmed me that my medical is finalized. He asked me few question related to Form 80

1. My Travelling history since birth
2. My address since birth
3. My unemployment history during secondary school and financial supportive matter.

I answered them all with attaching Form 80. Lets see what will happen


----------



## vinnie88

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, My CO confirmed me that my medical is finalized. He asked me few question related to Form 80
> 
> 1. My Travelling history since birth
> 2. My address since birth
> 3. My unemployment history during secondary school and financial supportive matter.
> 
> I answered them all with attaching Form 80. Lets see what will happen


Thats great news man. Did you leave those blank on the form? 

I hope you will get a straight grant within 7 working days when the CO opens up his email  

All the best.


----------



## mamunmaziz

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, My CO confirmed me that my medical is finalized. He asked me few question related to Form 80
> 
> 1. My Travelling history since birth
> 2. My address since birth
> 3. My unemployment history during secondary school and financial supportive matter.
> 
> I answered them all with attaching Form 80. Lets see what will happen


good. Seem that u gonna get ur grant soon.


----------



## mirza_755

vinnie88 said:


> Thats great news man. Did you leave those blank on the form?
> 
> I hope you will get a straight grant within 7 working days when the CO opens up his email
> 
> All the best.


I have provided 10 years info earlier. They want more if you apply for refugee or humanitarian. However, thank you for your wishing


----------



## mirza_755

mamunmaziz said:


> good. Seem that u gonna get ur grant soon.


Thank you brother...lets see


----------



## vinnie88

Hi friends, I have a employment related question, sorry if its not fully relevant to the forum.

Is it better to seek employment early on ( lets say a few months before arrival to Australia on a 189 subclass ) or look for it on arrival? 

Would having a pending PR application be a disadvantage and are they comfortable conducting skype interviews? 

Please share your thoughts and experiences.


----------



## expect

I took the IELTS examination three times to achieve 8 in ALL bands. But in all three attempts I scored 7-9 in different bands i.e. I would get 10 from the DIAC for any of the three tests. However in the EOI, I gave details about my second test (reference number, result etc.) where I should have been inserting the results of the third one. I was invited on April 1. Now I am in a dilemma as the eVisa form asks for the LATEST result. If I give them the third result it would not match with the second one that has been provided with in the EOI. On the other hand if I give the second result I am not following the procedure correctly.

I am worried about this. I was looking for a DIAC contact email but could not find one. I am planning to upload all three IELTS results in a single .pdf file after submitting the application and tell the CO regarding this. But then which result to mention in the eVisa form, the second one (as given in the EOI) or the third one (as this is the latest)?

Any suggestion would be highly appreciated.


----------



## rashed-rahman

expect said:


> I took the IELTS examination three times to achieve 8 in ALL bands. But in all three attempts I scored 7-9 in different bands i.e. I would get 10 from the DIAC for any of the three tests. However in the EOI, I gave details about my second test (reference number, result etc.) where I should have been inserting the results of the third one. I was invited on April 1. Now I am in a dilemma as the eVisa form asks for the LATEST result. If I give them the third result it would not match with the second one that has been provided with in the EOI. On the other hand if I give the second result I am not following the procedure correctly.
> 
> I am worried about this. I was looking for a DIAC contact email but could not find one. I am planning to upload all three IELTS results in a single .pdf file after submitting the application and tell the CO regarding this. But then which result to mention in the eVisa form, the second one (as given in the EOI) or the third one (as this is the latest)?
> 
> Any suggestion would be highly appreciated.



I would say second one. And you can always call DIAC or email them at their pre lodgement email address. G' luck.


----------



## golduniyamarket

folks..on my applications I can see status of this form "Character, Evidence of	Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"for me and my wife are marked as TRIM..any idea what does this means?

and I can see two entries of these two forms one is when we uploaded that and one when CO assigned to us..

can you please guide me..


----------



## ruparandhawa

Hi Friends

Yesterday I got an email from my CO. She asked me for submitting PCC for me and spouse.
The CO allocation process was very fast. I applied for 189 visa on 4th april 2013 and got CO allocated on 1st May 2013. My Co Initials are LW from team 4 Adelaide.

Anybody having same CO?

Thanks


----------



## sunny81

Congrats. Did you already have medicals submitted and also all documents uploaded?


----------



## australia.ind

ruparandhawa said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Yesterday I got an email from my CO. She asked me for submitting PCC for me and spouse.
> The CO allocation process was very fast. I applied for 189 visa on 4th april 2013 and got CO allocated on 1st May 2013. My Co Initials are LW from team 4 Adelaide.
> 
> Anybody having same CO?
> 
> Thanks


Same team,but a different CO


----------



## ruparandhawa

Thanks Sunny81

Yes I uploaded all the documents. Day before yesterday, I uploaded all my bank statements and the next day I got CO allocation emai.
I uploaded the below documents:
For me: 
1. Passport 
2. IELTS
3. ACS Document
4. Education related documents
5. Experience letters
6. Appointment letters
7. Salary Slips
8. Bank Statements
9. Medicals
10. Marriage Certificate
11. Income tax returns/ Form 16 for all employment years

For Spouse:
1. Passport
2. IELTS
3. ACS Result
4. Employment References
5. Education certificates

For Daughter:
1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate

Thanks


----------



## sunny81

How do we know if we are assigned a case officer? do we get an email from the case officer?
Also Indian PCC how many days did it take? Did you do it in India or outside. Good luck


----------



## ruparandhawa

sunny81 said:


> How do we know if we are assigned a case officer? do we get an email from the case officer?
> Also Indian PCC how many days did it take? Did you do it in India or outside. Good luck


I have not applied for PCC yet. I am planning to apply tomorrow.


----------



## sunny81

Ruparandhawa - thank you very much for the prompt response. I will upload the documents as well. I have not uploaded any documents yet and also yet to do medicals. I always thought there was going to be a time gap of 10 weeks before CO assigned. LOL. Good luck!


----------



## sunny81

OK Cool. Good luck. Thanks!


----------



## ruparandhawa

sunny81 said:


> Ruparandhawa - thank you very much for the prompt response. I will upload the documents as well. I have not uploaded any documents yet and also yet to do medicals. I always thought there was going to be a time gap of 10 weeks before CO assigned. LOL. Good luck!


I was also thinking the same that CO will be allocated in 10 weeks and was expecting to have co in first week on June. Thats why I delayed my PCC. Now I have to rush PSK to get PCC asap.
ALso I think its better to upload all the documents before hand. it will fasten the application processing.


----------



## sunny81

Agreed. I will upload all documents this weekend. One more question - did you upload notarized copies of all documents? Thanks!


----------



## ruparandhawa

sunny81 said:


> Agreed. I will upload all documents this weekend. One more question - did you upload notarized copies of all documents? Thanks!


I Uploaded scanned copies of originals. ALso I uploaded the same scanned copies for education and exp that i prepared for ACS ie notarized copies. But its not mandatory to upload notarized copies. You can upload scanned copies of originals.


----------



## sunny81

OK Thanks. Sounds good. Good luck! TTYL.


----------



## ils2_fly

ruparandhawa said:


> I Uploaded scanned copies of originals. ALso I uploaded the same scanned copies for education and exp that i prepared for ACS ie notarized copies. But its not mandatory to upload notarized copies. You can upload scanned copies of originals.


Did you ever notice that in document check list, it is mentioned to upload all attested notarized copies and there is nothing mentioned about uploading scan copy of originals both for 189 and 190.


----------



## ruparandhawa

ils2_fly said:


> Did you ever notice that in document check list, it is mentioned to upload all attested notarized copies and there is nothing mentioned about uploading scan copy of originals both for 189 and 190.


Yes I noticed that too but as per seniors scanned copies of originals will also work as it already worked for a number of expat users.


----------



## jogiyogi

ruparandhawa said:


> Yes I noticed that too but as per seniors scanned copies of originals will also work as it already worked for a number of expat users.


Hi folks, here scan copy means "only coloured scan copy" of the original document does not require attestation.


----------



## Want2Move2013

ruparandhawa said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Yesterday I got an email from my CO. She asked me for submitting PCC for me and spouse.
> The CO allocation process was very fast. I applied for 189 visa on 4th april 2013 and got CO allocated on 1st May 2013. My Co Initials are LW from team 4 Adelaide.
> 
> Anybody having same CO?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. We seem to have the same co.
Now anxiously waiting...
Visa,... Come fast...


----------



## SSD14

Immiseek said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Got my grant today. It was surprising since meds for the whole family were referred on 13/03.
> 
> It was a sweet short journey and labour of 8 months which finally paid off.
> 
> I became active on this forum after lodging visa application in Jan'13 and have seen many grants and a few disappointments.
> 
> Take my words, DIAC process has improved a lot and I compliment them for reforming their system.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, which provides a platform to the aspirants to realize their dreams and keeps the hope alive during the process.
> 
> I'll be around to share my experience with Newbies.
> 
> All the best to all those awaiting their grant and also to those who are in the middle of the process.


Hi Immiseek,

Congratulations on your grant..

Could you please let us know why your meds were reffered?

I am planning to take meds in the next week and afraid that its going to be reffered as per previous medical history.


----------



## pretty11

cocofrap said:


> Hi pretty11!  Thank you! I was surprised with how quick the process was for me.. I think I was lucky with my CO.  Goodluck with your journey too! Any particular reason why you chose Melbourne?


Hi cocofrap,

Most of my friends are already there.
And why not? 
Melbourne is Most Liveable City in the World for 2012!!! (see google) 

Wish u all the best mate


----------



## ruparandhawa

Want2Move2013 said:


> Yes. We seem to have the same co.
> Now anxiously waiting...
> Visa,... Come fast...


Hope to get grant soon. 
Did you uploaded PCC and medicals before CO allocation?


----------



## tenten

Great Morning Friends,

Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.

Regards,

Tenten


----------



## Guest

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


Congrats man...


----------



## madrag

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


That's awesome. congrats man.:clap2:


----------



## tenten

Amit83 said:


> Congrats man...


Thanks Amit, best wishes for yours.


----------



## applyoz

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


Awsome. Congtats Tenten. Guess the patience was worth. Wish you the best and hope you will be active in the forum as earlier.


----------



## tenten

madrag said:


> That's awesome. congrats man.:clap2:


Thanks madrag, I appreciate it.


----------



## vsubnis

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


Congratulations!! finally you made it


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations, Tenten


----------



## applyoz

golduniyamarket said:


> folks..on my applications I can see status of this form "Character, Evidence of	Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"for me and my wife are marked as TRIM..any idea what does this means?
> 
> can you please guide me..


The requirement is Met. Guess you should be hearing the good news if all the other documents have satisfied your CO. 

_and I can see two entries of these two forms one is when we uploaded that and one when CO assigned to us.._

I would say do not worry about that.


----------



## ian.thomas

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


Superb..

Congratulations ...

Dp pray for us

Cheers


----------



## superm

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


GM to you too 
Congrats 
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Oz gets a new Scientist


----------



## applyoz

My thoughts in blue.


----------



## applyoz

applyoz said:


> My thoughts in bold.
> 
> 
> 
> vinnie88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends, I have a employment related question, sorry if its not fully relevant to the forum.
> 
> Is it better to seek employment early on ( lets say a few months before arrival to Australia on a 189 subclass ) or look for it on arrival?
> *From the experiences of expats in this forum, they start applying to jobs one month before their departure. As many have mentioned, it is difficult to get a job being offshore though not impossible. It is a different story if your skills are in demand*
> 
> Would having a pending PR application be a disadvantage and are they comfortable conducting skype interviews?
> * As it is, the recruiters would want you to be in Australia as they cannot be sure about your arrival in Australia. Considering this fact, i doubt if they will consider a person whose PR is yet to be approved as you cannot say for sure when the grant might happen.*
Click to expand...


----------



## RAVINDRAW

Congrats Tenten. :clap2: :clap2:

I got CO assigned today and also my credit card is used by FBI.


----------



## ils2_fly

RAVINDRAW said:


> Congrats Tenten. :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> I got CO assigned today and also my credit card is used by FBI.


Congrats on your CO allocation!

At what time you became to know about your CO?


----------



## vishsang

RAVINDRAW said:


> Congrats Tenten. :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> I got CO assigned today and also my credit card is used by FBI.


Hey, when did the FBI get your file? I remember you mentioned Apr 2, but did you send it out on Apr 2 or did they get it on Apr 2? They got mine on Apr 10, so I am trying to estimate the time mine will be ready 

Thanks!


----------



## mirza_755

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


Oh Friend, Congrats. Its see now Team 34 is more active


----------



## joluwarrior

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


Wow !!!
That's excellent news to start the morning with. Happy for you mate  Congratulations !
Savor the moment with your family. Good luck ahead !!!


----------



## ils2_fly

mirza_755 said:


> Oh Friend, Congrats. Its see now Team 34 is more active


Mirza: Why is it taking so time to get your grant? Are you under security check or your medical got reffered?


----------



## tenten

applyoz said:


> Awsome. Congtats Tenten. Guess the patience was worth. Wish you the best and hope you will be active in the forum as earlier.


Thanks applyoz. In one of my very first posts on this forum last August - I complained that the forum was fll of those waiting for grants and those with grants seemed to only visit occasionally. I may have been wrong then (I was only 4 posts old), since I see quite a number or Visa holders and Oz residents active on the forum. I do promise to remain active. My average posts/ day currentl stands just under 3, and I do not want to see it slide.

Thanks again


----------



## tenten

vsubnis said:


> Congratulations!! finally you made it





vishsang said:


> Congratulations, Tenten


Thank you guys. Thank you so much.


----------



## tenten

ian.thomas said:


> Superb..
> 
> Congratulations ...
> 
> Dp pray for us
> 
> Cheers


I can assure you, you are in my prayers. Thank you.



superm said:


> GM to you too
> Congrats
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Oz gets a new Scientist


hahaha. Yeeeeee! Oz does get one new one. Am yet to make travel arrangements, but hoping to validate around September then move early 2014. Thanks superm.


----------



## tenten

mirza_755 said:


> Oh Friend, Congrats. Its see now Team 34 is more active


Yes, T34 is not bad after all. "Slowly, but surely, they stumble they that run fast" Must be from one of Shakespear's works. Thank you.



joluwarrior said:


> Wow !!!
> That's excellent news to start the morning with. Happy for you mate  Congratulations !
> Savor the moment with your family. Good luck ahead !!!


Very good news my friend. I am relieved! And yes, will savor every minute of it. Thank you so much.


----------



## tenten

RAVINDRAW said:


> Congrats Tenten. :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> I got CO assigned today and also my credit card is used by FBI.


Thaqnkd Ravindraw, and congratulations on your CO allocation. Heres hoping you get a speedy grant.


----------



## vinnie88

big congrats to you Tenten, finally the wait is over  

You have been a great help on this forum and its been a mysterious and yet, interesting experience being a Team 34 applicant lol.

What city are you planning to move to ? 

CHeers


----------



## RAVINDRAW

ils2_fly said:


> Congrats on your CO allocation!
> 
> At what time you became to know about your CO?


I came to know when he asked for documents I already submitted 




vishsang said:


> Hey, when did the FBI get your file? I remember you mentioned Apr 2, but did you send it out on Apr 2 or did they get it on Apr 2? They got mine on Apr 10, so I am trying to estimate the time mine will be ready
> 
> Thanks!


It reached them on Apr 2nd but they didn't started the process till I called them yesterday.


----------



## findraj

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


Am I late for the party?

Congrats man!!!! Happy you finally got it..!!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congratulations !!!*



tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


Hearty congratulations !!! All the best for your future moves ... :clap2::clap2::clap2:. But hope we do not miss your support here, it has been invaluable especially those analysis that you have been doing, salute it is selfless help. Happy for you !!!!


----------



## mirza_755

ils2_fly said:


> Mirza: Why is it taking so time to get your grant? Are you under security check or your medical got reffered?


My Medical is finalized yesterday. Looking for grant.


----------



## ils2_fly

mirza_755 said:


> My Medical is finalized yesterday. Looking for grant.


Wish you get it by tomorrow.


----------



## madrag

any grants from team 31 lately?


----------



## thumbsup

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


congratulations.. long wait.. 

looks like they are processing the meds backlog fast now..

cheers!


----------



## biancaneil

tenten said:


> Thaqnkd Ravindraw, and congratulations on your CO allocation. Heres hoping you get a speedy grant.


tenten im so happy for you!ok and just a tiny little bit jealous did u need extra medical tests?


----------



## jogiyogi

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


Hey, great news buddy:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
At last everything paid off. Good luck for your new journey ahead.lane:


----------



## cocofrap

Congrats Tenten!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## supperm

mirza_755 said:


> My Medical is finalized yesterday. Looking for grant.


Hello Friend!

How do we know if medical is finalized or not? I want to check my medical status. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## cocofrap

I have a question regarding initial entry date. We have to arrive before that date or can it be exactly on that date?


----------



## Manvir

RAVINDRAW said:


> Congrats Tenten. :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> I got CO assigned today and also my credit card is used by FBI.


Congratz budy.


----------



## chenyenli

Hi, just want to share my timeline.

Visa class 189, lodged 02 Apr 2013, co assigned 02 May 2013.
My CO is from Team 06.

He sent me an email with 4 pdfs attached as follows:
1. English Language Requirements.pdf
2. Request Checklist.pdf
3. Request Documents or Info.pdf
4. Request for information - Detailed Information.pdf

Basically, I am asked to provide the following thing within 28 days after received email from co:
Main Applicant
- Evidence of Character
- Evidence of Health
Secondary Applicant(s)
- Evidence of Character
- Evidence of English Language Ability
- Evidence of Health


----------



## mello555

VVV said:


> Congratz!!!! what fantastic news! celebrate    lane:lane:


Hi vvv,

Saw from your signature that you were granted visa. I'm also from Sri Lanka planning to apply under 189 visa Accountant (general). I've got IELTS; 7, Skilled assessment done through CPA but I did not do any employment assessment. Do you think its necessary?
I'm an ACMA + CPA memeber with mutual recognition and got my ACMA only in 2012 October. I will only get 60 points with work experience 5 points. I'm 29 years and was employed from 2008 October in the same company and currently as a Mgt. Accounting manager from 2010 March.

Do you think without employment assessment i will be rejected of the visa or it will take more time to apply for visa?


----------



## applyoz

cocofrap said:


> I have a question regarding initial entry date. We have to arrive before that date or can it be exactly on that date?


Hehe, good question. My understanding is as long as it is validated before or on that initial entry date, it should be fine. Any one there with different views?

I also hope that you are not planing to keep that as your initial entry date


----------



## cocofrap

applyoz said:


> Hehe, good question. My understanding is as long as it is validated before or on that initial entry date, it should be fine. Any one there with different views?
> 
> I also hope that you are not planing to keep that as your initial entry date


Quite risky to travel the day before initial entry date right? Uugggh.. Having a hard time with flights and stuff..


----------



## vishsang

As your PCC and Meds were done very recently, you still have a while before your initial entry date right? 

Anyway I am assuming it's roughly 10 months from now... From my experience it is usually not worth booking tickets 10 months in advance. It's always expensive and things change in 10 months. I'd worry less about the tickets right now and keep an eye on the fares time and again. You'll find something that suits your schedule and budget...


----------



## cocofrap

vishsang said:


> As your PCC and Meds were done very recently, you still have a while before your initial entry date right?
> 
> Anyway I am assuming it's roughly 10 months from now... From my experience it is usually not worth booking tickets 10 months in advance. It's always expensive and things change in 10 months. I'd worry less about the tickets right now and keep an eye on the fares time and again. You'll find something that suits your schedule and budget...


My initial entry date is January 2, 2014 so it's that Christmas / New Year peak season time.. And I'm torn between leaving before or after Christmas etc  Aren't flights cheaper when you book them months in advance?


----------



## th03

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


Congrats, wish you all the best


----------



## vishsang

cocofrap said:


> My initial entry date is January 2, 2014 so it's that Christmas / New Year peak season time.. And I'm torn between leaving before or after Christmas etc  Aren't flights cheaper when you book them months in advance?


This is purely from the experience of travelling between the US and Europe/India - I've always gotten the best deals 2 to 4 months before the date of my travel. 

I've found many good deals at the last minute, but of course it is not advisable in this situation.

If I were you, I'd keep an eye on the tickets and book them based on the trend (maybe set up a price alert on a website like HotWire). Expats already in Australia can share their experience regarding best time to book tickets between Asia/Australia. 

Sometimes travelling on Christmas Day or New Years eve/day can be more economical (relatively of course) since people prefer to stay home with friends and family on these days.

And you might also wish to research about the best time during the year to find jobs in your area of expertise (you probably already have). Then you can make a call about whether to travel in the preferred-by-many July-September time frame or later during the year.

Hope it helps! Good luck!


----------



## navjeet

*salary slips*

Hi 
Does anyone know how much time is taken for grant after providing salary slips and form 80 to co.


----------



## cocofrap

You've been very helpful! Thanks for the tips, vishsang!


----------



## ils2_fly

navjeet said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know how much time is taken for grant after providing salary slips and form 80 to co.


Grant does not only depends on salary slip and 80. It also depends on medical and security check (if applied for you). One thing is sure if every thing goes well, you will get the grant soon, no doubt of it.


----------



## ashadi

navjeet said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know how much time is taken for grant after providing salary slips and form 80 to co.


Hello Navjeet,

It varies from case to case, if you follow this thread you can see some of them have received grant within one month of filing case so it is really difficult to guess timeframe.


----------



## rupinder.jit

There are no timelines available for grant, some get in 1 week some in 2 week and some in couple of months. It depends upon your CO, some are slow and some are fine.


----------



## devandroid

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


Congratulations Tenten...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## navjeet

Thanks 
Medicals and pcc are already submitted.anyways lets wait and watch


----------



## applyoz

vishsang said:


> This is purely from the experience of travelling between the US and Europe/India - I've always gotten the best deals 2 to 4 months before the date of my travel.
> 
> I've found many good deals at the last minute, but of course it is not advisable in this situation.
> 
> If I were you, I'd keep an eye on the tickets and book them based on the trend (maybe set up a price alert on a website like HotWire). Expats already in Australia can share their experience regarding best time to book tickets between Asia/Australia.
> 
> Sometimes travelling on Christmas Day or New Years eve/day can be more economical (relatively of course) since people prefer to stay home with friends and family on these days.
> 
> And you might also wish to research about the best time during the year to find jobs in your area of expertise (you probably already have). Then you can make a call about whether to travel in the preferred-by-many July-September time frame or later during the year.
> 
> Hope it helps! Good luck!


+1 

Quite a lot traffic since the time i was offline.


----------



## anupriya

Congratulations to all who received their grants.

I am eagerly waiting for CO allocation.
My Visa application was acknowledged on 2nd April and it came from Adelaide office.
Does it men my CO will be from Adelaide office? 
or does everyone get Acknowledgement mail from Adelaide office?


----------



## haryk

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


Congratulations TenTen


----------



## akhash

At last, Granted today.

Patience is the key factor. More than a year since starting this process, right from ACS till the grant, its been long long journey. My sincere thanks to "expatforum" and many of you who helped me in this process.

All the best.


----------



## kaego

tenten said:


> Great Morning Friends,
> 
> Yes, it is! The grant arrived this morning. I am happy to share the great news with you my forum family.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tenten


Congrats Tenten.


----------



## cctt123

akmirror said:


> While you applied for a NSW SS and got approved means the state is keen for you to live and work there. This is the main purpose of giving state sponsorships at the first place; commitment to the state. Hence, best thing to do is give NSW a go and try to live and work there. You might be better off there than in Brisbane.
> 
> That said, you are under no obligation legally to stay in NSW nor to advise the NSW government that you are moving. So if you still stay at Brisbane you are not putting your visa or future citizenship at risk as visa's are issued by the Federal goverment not by state government. Even if you can do what you want, I would recommend you to show your commitment to the state that sponsored you.
> 
> Cheers


It will not affect your visa but might affect your application of citizenship.

See that:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tate-sponsorship-citizenship.html#post1148424

Any thought is welcome.


----------



## navjeet

akhash said:


> At last, Granted today.
> 
> Patience is the key factor. More than a year since starting this process, right from ACS till the grant, its been long long journey. My sincere thanks to "expatforum" and many of you who helped me in this process.
> 
> All the best.


congrats dear!!!!!
Did your co demanded any documents before the grant or any coomunicatiob from co


----------



## tenten

Thank you all for your warmest wishes. I have no idea what you guys look like , but a have had a glimpse of what your hearts hold. Thank you for helping me find my feet on this forum: yes a was a newbie at some point too. And thank you for all your inspiring posts, for your questions and your answers, your advice and your criticism. I am happy to be part of this forum.

I wish you all sucess in your endeavours: from skills assessment, Co allocation, grants and relocation to Aus. Of course I wish you all settle happily and gainfully in Australia.

My family will be visiting Australia later this year, probably just to validate the visas then we will relocate next year.

Tenten.


----------



## tenten

biancaneil said:


> tenten im so happy for you!ok and just a tiny little bit jealous did u need extra medical tests?


I'm franky surprised than no further tests were required. I had prepared myself for another 4 months of waiting. Just hang in there, your time will definitely come.


----------



## jogiyogi

anupriya said:


> Congratulations to all who received their grants.
> 
> I am eagerly waiting for CO allocation.
> My Visa application was acknowledged on 2nd April and it came from Adelaide office.
> Does it men my CO will be from Adelaide office?
> or does everyone get Acknowledgement mail from Adelaide office?


Hi Anu, good to see an applicant from my home town :yo:.

I have my CO from Adelaide Team 2 ((initials are RL). I am not sure but Adelaide seems DAIC's HO.

Expert's clarification needed on this.


----------



## mirza_755

supperm said:


> Hello Friend!
> 
> How do we know if medical is finalized or not? I want to check my medical status.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


My CO has conformed me yesterday while he asked few questions related with Form 80.


----------



## Ykeraliya

Hi All,

I got case office assigned on 08-Apr-2013. CO is from Adelaide GSM Team 4 and initial is KS. CO requested Medical, PCC, Form 1023 to change my parents from Non migrating family members to others and English language ability for my spouse.

I replied to case officer on 09-Apr-2013 for the extension since Indian PCC was in progress and They told that it might take more than a month so I replied to case officer requesting if she can give a letter to proceed with Medical without original passport since passport was with Indian consulate and Medibank representative told me that They can proceed with Medical if case officer issue a letter.

Case officer replied and requested to wait till Indian PCC arrive on 11-Apr-2013.

Fortunately, I got Indian PCC on 19-Apr-2013 So I booked medical appointment on 26-Apr-2013 (Which was the earliest available one) and send mail to Case office with Australian & Indian PCC and Form 1023 on 20-Apr-2013. Also, I mentioned in the same mail that I will be paying tuition fee for my wife's English language ability. I did not receive any communication back from case officer on this mail.

I sent another mail on 28-Apr-2013 where in I mentioned that We have completed our medicals and requested clarification on form 1022 because case officer has mentioned form 1023 in check list but I can see form 1022 on DIAC login as requested. I did not receive any communication back from case officer on this mail as well.

My 28 days period starting from 08-Apr-2013 will be completed on 06-May-2013. I am little worried and not sure what should i do? Can you please suggest me what should i do here?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261313: ACS: 14-Dec-2012; IELTS: 12-Jan-2013; EOI: 01-Feb-2013; 
Invitation: 04-Feb-2013; Application Lodged: 01-March-2013; Ack: 12-March-2013; CO: 08-Apr-2013; Australian PCC: 15-Apr-2013; Indian PCC: 19-Apr-2013; Uploaded doc: 

23-Apr-2013; Medical: 26-Apr-2013; Grant: Awaiting


----------



## Shipra Rathore

*Hi All, I am New!!!!!*

Found this thread very useful....
and was thinking why did'nt I found it earlier when was going through same stage of tension that if we will get the grant letter or not...
But fortunately got the grant letter on 30-April...:clap2::clap2:
Just wanted to share my thoughts...
Our medicals was reffered to MOC on 22-Jan-2013 and case officer was assinged on 3-March-2013 that time she told us that MOC is currently reffering medicals of Nov so total 3 months back log...
So our medicals which was reffered on 22-Jan got results on 26-April-2013...
For those who all are waiting please add 2 months more for medicals and do not worry you will definately get through all the very best buddies....


----------



## sunny81

RAVINDRAW said:


> Congrats Tenten. :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> I got CO assigned today and also my credit card is used by FBI.


Hi Ravindraw,

Did you get State clearance for USA as well or only FBI clearance?
For FBI clearance - did you get fingerprinting done from US police station? What documents did you send to FBI with the FBI form?

Thanks!


----------



## silversulphur

Hi All,

I filed my visa application on 5th April for subclass 189, yet my case has been not assigned with a CO, while lots of people around the same date of filing visa application have been assigned with the CO's. Any idea, how long it will take ? and whats the procedure of assigning CO's is it FIFO or something different.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sunny81

Shipra Rathore said:


> Found this thread very useful....
> and was thinking why did'nt I found it earlier when was going through same stage of tension that if we will get the grant letter or not...
> But fortunately got the grant letter on 30-April...:clap2::clap2:
> Just wanted to share my thoughts...
> Our medicals was reffered to MOC on 22-Jan-2013 and case officer was assinged on 3-March-2013 that time she told us that MOC is currently reffering medicals of Nov so total 3 months back log...
> So our medicals which was reffered on 22-Jan got results on 26-April-2013...
> For those who all are waiting please add 2 months more for medicals and do not worry you will definately get through all the very best buddies....


Shilpa

Thanks for sharing. One question - what happens when medical is referred? IS it referred to another authority? What is process after medical is referred. I am doing my medicals in a couple of weeks and was tense about the process.

Thanks


----------



## sunny81

tenten said:


> Thank you all for your warmest wishes. I have no idea what you guys look like , but a have had a glimpse of what your hearts hold. Thank you for helping me find my feet on this forum: yes a was a newbie at some point too. And thank you for all your inspiring posts, for your questions and your answers, your advice and your criticism. I am happy to be part of this forum.
> 
> I wish you all sucess in your endeavours: from skills assessment, Co allocation, grants and relocation to Aus. Of course I wish you all settle happily and gainfully in Australia.
> 
> My family will be visiting Australia later this year, probably just to validate the visas then we will relocate next year.
> 
> Tenten.


Many congrats tenten!!!! Woohoooo:clap2:


----------



## bots123

tenten said:


> Thank you all for your warmest wishes. I have no idea what you guys look like , but a have had a glimpse of what your hearts hold. Thank you for helping me find my feet on this forum: yes a was a newbie at some point too. And thank you for all your inspiring posts, for your questions and your answers, your advice and your criticism. I am happy to be part of this forum.
> 
> I wish you all sucess in your endeavours: from skills assessment, Co allocation, grants and relocation to Aus. Of course I wish you all settle happily and gainfully in Australia.
> 
> My family will be visiting Australia later this year, probably just to validate the visas then we will relocate next year.
> 
> Tenten.


Congratulations mate!!!!! All the best, happy for you, you have been quite helpful to most of us here!!!


----------



## Immiseek

bots123 said:


> Congratulations mate!!!!! All the best, happy for you, you have been quite helpful to most of us here!!!


Congrats tenten


----------



## ebshib

tenten said:


> I can assure you, you are in my prayers. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha. Yeeeeee! Oz does get one new one. Am yet to make travel arrangements, but hoping to validate around September then move early 2014. Thanks superm.


congratulations!!!


----------



## rahulchhabra

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filed my visa application on 5th April for subclass 189, yet my case has been not assigned with a CO, while lots of people around the same date of filing visa application have been assigned with the CO's. Any idea, how long it will take ? and whats the procedure of assigning CO's is it FIFO or something different.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


we are in same boat mate:gossip:


----------



## akhash

navjeet said:


> congrats dear!!!!!
> Did your co demanded any documents before the grant or any coomunicatiob from co


Yes. CO asked for form 80 apart from pcc and medical as I did those after CO allocation. Submitted them and in a weeks time i got the grant.


----------



## silversulphur

rahulchhabra said:


> we are in same boat mate:gossip:


Yes we are on the same boat, hope and wish co's are assigned to our cases as soon as possible.


----------



## tenten

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Anu, good to see an applicant from my home town :yo:.
> 
> I have my CO from Adelaide Team 2 ((initials are RL). I am not sure but Adelaide seems DAIC's HO.
> 
> Expert's clarification needed on this.



Yes, Adelaide is the Head Office from where allocations to teams around Oz are made.


----------



## tenten

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filed my visa application on 5th April for subclass 189, yet my case has been not assigned with a CO, while lots of people around the same date of filing visa application have been assigned with the CO's. Any idea, how long it will take ? and whats the procedure of assigning CO's is it FIFO or something different.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Do not worry about what appears to be others getting allocated before you. You have probably been allocated to a \co already, its just that the CO will usually have a look at your application and see if any docs are missing, only then will you receive communicaton from CO, also remember that many applicants are allocated to one Co, so the So is still on the other applicants and will get to yours. Do not worry.


----------



## tenten

Ykeraliya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got case office assigned on 08-Apr-2013. CO is from Adelaide GSM Team 4 and initial is KS. CO requested Medical, PCC, Form 1023 to change my parents from Non migrating family members to others and English language ability for my spouse.
> 
> I replied to case officer on 09-Apr-2013 for the extension since Indian PCC was in progress and They told that it might take more than a month so I replied to case officer requesting if she can give a letter to proceed with Medical without original passport since passport was with Indian consulate and Medibank representative told me that They can proceed with Medical if case officer issue a letter.
> 
> Case officer replied and requested to wait till Indian PCC arrive on 11-Apr-2013.
> 
> Fortunately, I got Indian PCC on 19-Apr-2013 So I booked medical appointment on 26-Apr-2013 (Which was the earliest available one) and send mail to Case office with Australian & Indian PCC and Form 1023 on 20-Apr-2013. Also, I mentioned in the same mail that I will be paying tuition fee for my wife's English language ability. I did not receive any communication back from case officer on this mail.
> 
> I sent another mail on 28-Apr-2013 where in I mentioned that We have completed our medicals and requested clarification on form 1022 because case officer has mentioned form 1023 in check list but I can see form 1022 on DIAC login as requested. I did not receive any communication back from case officer on this mail as well.
> 
> My 28 days period starting from 08-Apr-2013 will be completed on 06-May-2013. I am little worried and not sure what should i do? Can you please suggest me what should i do here?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261313: ACS: 14-Dec-2012; IELTS: 12-Jan-2013; EOI: 01-Feb-2013;
> Invitation: 04-Feb-2013; Application Lodged: 01-March-2013; Ack: 12-March-2013; CO: 08-Apr-2013; Australian PCC: 15-Apr-2013; Indian PCC: 19-Apr-2013; Uploaded doc:
> 
> 23-Apr-2013; Medical: 26-Apr-2013; Grant: Awaiting


Do not worry about 28 days elapsing after you have sent the docs to CO. you met the deaadline. I did not quite get the changes you ear making for your parents. it is usually from non migrating *dependents* to *family members*. Form 1023: notification of incorrect answers seems to be the right form for you. You can download it from DIAC website and fill it in by hand. Scan it and send it to Co as attachment. Form 1022 is for change of circumstances - when circumstances have changed from the time you submitted information to DIAc, like pregnancy, a new baby, etc

get 1023 by clicking link below:


http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf


----------



## silversulphur

tenten said:


> Do not worry about what appears to be others getting allocated before you. You have probably been allocated to a \co already, its just that the CO will usually have a look at your application and see if any docs are missing, only then will you receive communicaton from CO, also remember that many applicants are allocated to one Co, so the So is still on the other applicants and will get to yours. Do not worry.



Thanks for your encouraging and supportive comments. After reading your comments I am quite reliefed. Thanks again and Congrats Sir, for your grant.


----------



## Shipra Rathore

sunny81 said:


> Shilpa
> 
> Thanks for sharing. One question - what happens when medical is referred? IS it referred to another authority? What is process after medical is referred. I am doing my medicals in a couple of weeks and was tense about the process.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Sunny...Correcting my name its Shipra  

There are two things either your medicals are cleared on local level or they are referred to MOC....
Local Clearance means when your health is uploaded on site from clinic and health does not have any significant conditions mainly ( Active/Inactive/History of treated or untreated TB , HIV , Hepatitis B ) then medicals are cleared by CO.
Referred to MOC means if your health have above mentioned conditions then it is referred to Medical Officer of Common Wealth. Then they review and advise CO about result of health. Generally it have 4 outcomes:
1. Meets : No issues
2. Meets with undertaking : Which means you have some health conditions which are not harmful still you have to sign a form that after arriving in Aus you will contact the doctor which DIAC will suggest. This check-up is free of cost.
3. Deferred: MOC does not have much information to give any opinion they will ask for more tests.
4. Not Meeting: Visa rejected as person have significant health conditions which have high risk threat.

Do not be tensed as it will increase your BP and your Doc will register that....

One more thing hospitals and CO dnt disclose the results on Medicals so dnt push them on asking the result....

Hope this clarifies your quires....

All the best...


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi Guys.... congrats firstly to all who got there grant...and no doubt this forum is a great help in all of the processes.....i want to know about medical.
i had appeared in IOM in my city on 29 apr....please tell me how much it will take them to upload the Medical also i am quite concerned about the results and i have never been to such extent of medical...how can i get the results also?


----------



## zivziva

I generally receive response on 8th or 9th day from them. I am awaiting my US PCC and with current timeline it is taking 6- 8 weeks.


----------



## sunny81

Shipra

Thank you very much for the prompt response.
One more question - now that my application is acknowledged, I see a link which says organize your health exam,. Should i click on this and hit submit now or should i wait till after that medical exam. Is this where i can schedule a medical exam location?

Thanks!


----------



## Ykeraliya

tenten said:


> Do not worry about 28 days elapsing after you have sent the docs to CO. you met the deaadline. I did not quite get the changes you ear making for your parents. it is usually from non migrating *dependents* to *family members*. Form 1023: notification of incorrect answers seems to be the right form for you. You can download it from DIAC website and fill it in by hand. Scan it and send it to Co as attachment. Form 1022 is for change of circumstances - when circumstances have changed from the time you submitted information to DIAc, like pregnancy, a new baby, etc
> 
> get 1023 by clicking link below:
> 
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf


Thanks rahulchhabra for the information.


----------



## biancaneil

finally diac gave me contactdetails for co! anyone have got LS. brisbane.gsm.team34?im going to email right now


----------



## mamunmaziz

sunny81 said:


> Shipra
> 
> Thank you very much for the prompt response.
> One more question - now that my application is acknowledged, I see a link which says organize your health exam,. Should i click on this and hit submit now or should i wait till after that medical exam. Is this where i can schedule a medical exam location?
> 
> Thanks!


If u want to do e.health then click on organise ur health exam. Fill up the necessary fields and submit it. then a referrel letter would be issued. Bring this letter to health center.
U have also to take 160 and 60 form with u.
Another thing..u will find scheduled and desired center when u fill this up .


----------



## ian.thomas

biancaneil said:


> finally diac gave me contactdetails for co! anyone have got LS. brisbane.gsm.team34?im going to email right now


All the best.. lets us know how you go about.

have you got CO direct number or a general line


----------



## outlander

I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning 
Thank you all for your support and help. 

For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
As per CO, they were referred sometime in last week of March (so I assumed that they were referred on 29th march).
so it took around 1 month for MOC to clear meds and the algorithm that MOC uses to process medicals still remains a mystery.

All the best for my forum mates who are waiting for their grant.
i'll be around in expatforum and happy to help if you have any questions to the best of my knowledge.
Thanks again and wish you all success.Expatforum rockzz


----------



## neelarao

outlander said:


> I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning
> Thank you all for your support and help.
> 
> For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
> As per CO, they were referred sometime in last week of March (so I assumed that they were referred on 29th march).
> so it took around 1 month for MOC to clear meds and the algorithm that MOC uses to process medicals still remains a mystery.
> 
> All the best for my forum mates who are waiting for their grant.
> i'll be around in expatforum and happy to help if you have any questions to the best of my knowledge.
> Thanks again and wish you all success.Expatforum rockzz


Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## clarke

*Grant*

Got the Golden mail today !!!!! Many Thanks for the great support which is provided. Without your valuable support, I couldn't make it my own. Once again, Hat off for this great forum !!!!!

Adelaide - T2 - (CO - TS)
Waited more than one month to clear medicals.


----------



## sunny81

mamunmaziz said:


> If u want to do e.health then click on organise ur health exam. Fill up the necessary fields and submit it. then a referrel letter would be issued. Bring this letter to health center.
> U have also to take 160 and 60 form with u.
> Another thing..u will find scheduled and desired center when u fill this up .


Okay great thanks for confirmation. I will schedule through that.

Thanks!


----------



## rahulchhabra

Got the golden mail today. grant received straight away din't know when I got CO.. my thanks to all the cool people out here who are there to help at every stage and best wishes to all mates who are waiting for CO..DIAC is processing very fast these days. :clap2:


----------



## dharmesh

rahulchhabra said:


> Got the golden mail today. grant received straight away din't know when I got CO.. my thanks to all the cool people out here who are there to help at every stage and best wishes to all mates who are waiting for CO..DIAC is processing very fast these days. :clap2:


Congratzzz man. When was your CO assigned?

MEDS and PCC you uploaded with application or CO request you to do that?


----------



## smahesh202

rahulchhabra said:


> Got the golden mail today. grant received straight away din't know when I got CO.. my thanks to all the cool people out here who are there to help at every stage and best wishes to all mates who are waiting for CO..DIAC is processing very fast these days. :clap2:


Wow. Thats really quick.:clap2: Congratulations and all the best for ur future.

With regards,
mahesh


----------



## applyoz

rahulchhabra said:


> Got the golden mail today. grant received straight away din't know when I got CO.. my thanks to all the cool people out here who are there to help at every stage and best wishes to all mates who are waiting for CO..DIAC is processing very fast these days. :clap2:


Lovely.Pretty fast though the record for the fastest grant is not broken.  Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## applyoz

outlander said:


> I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning
> Thank you all for your support and help.
> 
> For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
> As per CO, they were referred sometime in last week of March (so I assumed that they were referred on 29th march).
> so it took around 1 month for MOC to clear meds and the algorithm that MOC uses to process medicals still remains a mystery.
> 
> All the best for my forum mates who are waiting for their grant.
> i'll be around in expatforum and happy to help if you have any questions to the best of my knowledge.
> Thanks again and wish you all success.Expatforum rockzz


Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## applyoz

clarke said:


> Got the Golden mail today !!!!! Many Thanks for the great support which is provided. Without your valuable support, I couldn't make it my own. Once again, Hat off for this great forum !!!!!
> 
> Adelaide - T2 - (CO - TS)
> Waited more than one month to clear medicals.


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## rahulchhabra

dharmesh said:


> Congratzzz man. When was your CO assigned?
> 
> MEDS and PCC you uploaded with application or CO request you to do that?


Uploaded the meds pcc in advance


----------



## rahulchhabra

applyoz said:


> Lovely.Pretty fast though the record for the fastest grant is not broken.  Congratulations and all the best.


thanks mate.. yesterday I was so worried that I was not getting CO .. and today such a big surprise.


----------



## rahulchhabra

smahesh202 said:


> Wow. Thats really quick.:clap2: Congratulations and all the best for ur future.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh


hang in there buddy. now its your turn to share the good news :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dharmesh

rahulchhabra said:


> Uploaded the meds pcc in advance


My agent is pissing me off, saying we will give the MEDS appointment when CO asks for it not now.,


----------



## rahulchhabra

dharmesh said:


> My agent is pissing me off, saying we will give the MEDS appointment when CO asks for it not now.,


see this link
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
it says

Notes:

Applicants should not proceed with health and character clearances where a '*' is listed in the Allocation tables above
Having your application ready for finalisation at this pre-allocation stage, may expedite a decision.

You can show it to your agent. Even our agent advised us the same but we got mine and spouse medical and both pcc before hand


----------



## dharmesh

rahulchhabra said:


> see this link
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> it says
> 
> Notes:
> 
> Applicants should not proceed with health and character clearances where a '*' is listed in the Allocation tables above
> Having your application ready for finalisation at this pre-allocation stage, may expedite a decision.
> 
> You can show it to your agent. Even our agent advised us the same but we got mine and spouse medical and both pcc before hand


PCC I have got it done. UK PCC is with me and already applied for Indian PCC. But for taking MEDS appointment we need passowrd to login into eVisa application. But according to the policy of agent they dont share the credentials with the customer.

I had big fight with them asking them what is the issue with doing meds before CO is allocated, on this they replied with instances where people have done the same way, and took long for VISA grant as compared who went ahead with things when it were asked by CO. They said if I want they can do it, but then if anything happens I will solely be responsible for the same. SO I am bit worried, angry, Frustrated, etc. Already they wasted my 3-4 months in their process, You can check same from timeline in my sig.

So should I wait till CO is assigned or I should go ahead and get the MEDS done? What you suggest? or experts here suggest?


----------



## navjeet

akhash said:


> Yes. CO asked for form 80 apart from pcc and medical as I did those after CO allocation. Submitted them and in a weeks time i got the grant.


ok that's good. Did U send email to co or uploaded the docs online.
As in my case mail is sent to co with required docs but not uploaded and today 10 days have passed. Waiting for grant is the most difficult part!!!


----------



## rahulchhabra

dharmesh said:


> PCC I have got it done. UK PCC is with me and already applied for Indian PCC. But for taking MEDS appointment we need passowrd to login into eVisa application. But according to the policy of agent they dont share the credentials with the customer.
> 
> I had big fight with them asking them what is the issue with doing meds before CO is allocated, on this they replied with instances where people have done the same way, and took long for VISA grant as compared who went ahead with things when it were asked by CO. They said if I want they can do it, but then if anything happens I will solely be responsible for the same. SO I am bit worried, angry, Frustrated, etc. Already they wasted my 3-4 months in their process, You can check same from timeline in my sig.
> 
> So should I wait till CO is assigned or I should go ahead and get the MEDS done? What you suggest? or experts here suggest?


We were lucky in this regard that our agent is very transparent. We had access to every thing from the very beginning.. and reviewed all the documents that were uploaded. I don't think you can get meds done. without logging in. Your agent has to be convinced about it. I know it is frustating but in the end it is your loss so you can try to convice him about medicals. some times meds are referred at such situation your time in med refer will be piggybacked


----------



## dharmesh

rahulchhabra said:


> We were lucky in this regard that our agent is very transparent. We had access to every thing from the very beginning.. and reviewed all the documents that were uploaded. I don't think you can get meds done. without logging in. Your agent has to be convinced about it. I know it is frustating but in the end it is your loss so you can try to convice him about medicals. some times meds are referred at such situation your time in med refer will be piggybacked


So what you suggest, I should go ahead and get my MEDS done?


----------



## va13

rahulchhabra said:


> see this link
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> it says
> 
> Notes:
> 
> Applicants should not proceed with health and character clearances where a '*' is listed in the Allocation tables above
> Having your application ready for finalisation at this pre-allocation stage, may expedite a decision.
> 
> You can show it to your agent. Even our agent advised us the same but we got mine and spouse medical and both pcc before hand


Hi Rahul,

Did u upload ur Birth Certificate?
Or the 10th Certificate/Passport suffice the DOB Requirements??


----------



## va13

dharmesh said:


> So what you suggest, I should go ahead and get my MEDS done?


Hi Dharmesh,
Please go ahead.
It saves a lot of time.


----------



## vishsang

dharmesh said:


> So what you suggest, I should go ahead and get my MEDS done?


My agent advised us the same. We went ahead and did it anyway. A LOT of people have done it, so we saw no harm.


----------



## GMcShea

biancaneil said:


> finally diac gave me contactdetails for co! anyone have got LS. brisbane.gsm.team34?im going to email right now


Hey Biancaneil,

I have Team 34 Brisbane, my CO has first initial L but no last initial.

She has requested my medical, police clearances and military discharge papers. I'm just waiting for those to reach me so I can forward them on.

Best of luck!


----------



## rahulchhabra

va13 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Did u upload ur Birth Certificate?
> Or the 10th Certificate/Passport suffice the DOB Requirements??


we did not provide birth certificate.. 10 certificate and passport worked


----------



## ian.thomas

rahulchhabra said:


> hang in there buddy. now its your turn to share the good news :fingerscrossed:



Congratulations all those who got the grant..

Lovely time .. you will rock ur weekend..

cheers


----------



## dharmesh

va13 said:


> Hi Dharmesh,
> Please go ahead.
> It saves a lot of time.





vishsang said:


> My agent advised us the same. We went ahead and did it anyway. A LOT of people have done it, so we saw no harm.


Thanks guys will do it ASAP.


----------



## VenuKumar

Hi All,

I have some doubts with eVisa :
1) How to know if CO is allocated??
2) How to Know whether Medicals have been uploaded by the Hospital??

Thanks a Lot!
Venu


----------



## silversulphur

rahulchhabra said:


> Got the golden mail today. grant received straight away din't know when I got CO.. my thanks to all the cool people out here who are there to help at every stage and best wishes to all mates who are waiting for CO..DIAC is processing very fast these days. :clap2:


Hey congrats Rahul.
Just yesterday we were on the same boat, seems like you sailed ahead of me .
Ha Ha Ha.

Congrats once again,, all the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## hippie

Relax guys, I first heard about my CO after 12 weeks! 0_0
I was so disappointed because my wait is similar to those who have been referred. ;/
I dunno whether my agent is at fault as well but at this point, fault finding has no room.
I've become more patient (I'm not at all!), so there must be a reason for everything.
I'm just waiting now for my PCC and hopefully will receive the golden mail right after


----------



## sach_1213

clarke said:


> Got the Golden mail today !!!!! Many Thanks for the great support which is provided. Without your valuable support, I couldn't make it my own. Once again, Hat off for this great forum !!!!!
> 
> Adelaide - T2 - (CO - TS)
> Waited more than one month to clear medicals.


Congrats


----------



## sach_1213

rahulchhabra said:


> Got the golden mail today. grant received straight away din't know when I got CO.. my thanks to all the cool people out here who are there to help at every stage and best wishes to all mates who are waiting for CO..DIAC is processing very fast these days. :clap2:


Congrats


----------



## ebshib

clarke said:


> Got the Golden mail today !!!!! Many Thanks for the great support which is provided. Without your valuable support, I couldn't make it my own. Once again, Hat off for this great forum !!!!!
> 
> Adelaide - T2 - (CO - TS)
> Waited more than one month to clear medicals.


congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Shipra Rathore

sunny81 said:


> Shipra
> 
> Thank you very much for the prompt response.
> One more question - now that my application is acknowledged, I see a link which says organize your health exam,. Should i click on this and hit submit now or should i wait till after that medical exam. Is this where i can schedule a medical exam location?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Sunny,
No thanks happy to help others because can understand the feelings have gone through the same few weeks back...
On the Imm site you just dnt have to do any thing regarding the health..
you just have to visit the hospital and get the medicals done...
Hospital ppl will upload the results which will not be visible to you...dnt worry about that link on site...after the check-up you will get the receipt's of payment at hospital..just scan those and upload the same on immi site under medicals giving the file name as " Medicals Check-up Payment Receipt's ". This receipts are enough to show that you have completed the checkups.
Please note that you are not responsible for uploading the medicals result its entirely Hospital responsibility ...


----------



## Shipra Rathore

dharmesh said:


> PCC I have got it done. UK PCC is with me and already applied for Indian PCC. But for taking MEDS appointment we need passowrd to login into eVisa application. But according to the policy of agent they dont share the credentials with the customer.
> 
> I had big fight with them asking them what is the issue with doing meds before CO is allocated, on this they replied with instances where people have done the same way, and took long for VISA grant as compared who went ahead with things when it were asked by CO. They said if I want they can do it, but then if anything happens I will solely be responsible for the same. SO I am bit worried, angry, Frustrated, etc. Already they wasted my 3-4 months in their process, You can check same from timeline in my sig.
> 
> So should I wait till CO is assigned or I should go ahead and get the MEDS done? What you suggest? or experts here suggest?


Hi Dharmesh,

I think your agent is mis leading you as we have also gone through the agent and we did our medicals way before CO was assigned....Please note that you can go for medicals just after you lodge our visa application...before visa application its not possible...check with them again....


----------



## superm

rahulchhabra said:


> Got the golden mail today. grant received straight away din't know when I got CO.. my thanks to all the cool people out here who are there to help at every stage and best wishes to all mates who are waiting for CO..DIAC is processing very fast these days. :clap2:





clarke said:


> Got the Golden mail today !!!!! Many Thanks for the great support which is provided. Without your valuable support, I couldn't make it my own. Once again, Hat off for this great forum !!!!!
> 
> Adelaide - T2 - (CO - TS)
> Waited more than one month to clear medicals.



Congratulations to both of you guys.. 
And to other people whom I missed!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Shipra Rathore

VenuKumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some doubts with eVisa :
> 1) How to know if CO is allocated??
> 2) How to Know whether Medicals have been uploaded by the Hospital??
> 
> Thanks a Lot!
> Venu


Hi Venu,

To know CO is allocated or not you have check your email daily...Email will come with details of your CO on that ID which you have shared with the DIAC..that is the only way you will come to know abt allocation of CO...
For medicals you can't do much as applicant donot have much visiability on the same ..once the CO is allocated you can ask them about the medicals status...be rest assured hospitals generally takes 2-3 days to upload the results....


----------



## superm

sunny81 said:


> Shipra
> 
> Thank you very much for the prompt response.
> One more question - now that my application is acknowledged, I see a link which says organize your health exam,. Should i click on this and hit submit now or should i wait till after that medical exam. Is this where i can schedule a medical exam location?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Sunny - this medical link you see when you have lodged your visa on your eVisa page is where you need to fill up few questions and then at the end a letter is generated which you need to take along for meds; for which you need to take appointment from one of the DIAC clinics in your area by calling them up!


----------



## RAVINDRAW

Congratulations all those who got the grant !! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## outlander

neelarao said:


> Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks for your wishes 

I wish you will get your grant soon


----------



## outlander

applyoz said:


> Congratulations and all the best.


Thanks for your wishes


----------



## jogiyogi

rahulchhabra said:


> Got the golden mail today. grant received straight away din't know when I got CO.. my thanks to all the cool people out here who are there to help at every stage and best wishes to all mates who are waiting for CO..DIAC is processing very fast these days. :clap2:


Heartiest congratulations mate. Wish you all the best for your bright future.


----------



## Auz

I am getting the following error message when I click ‘_organize your health examination_’ on eVisa portal:“_Your request cannot be processed at this time_”. Though i updated my issue on Service portal and send a Email to health.strategies, no response for last 2 weeks. Any idea folks?


----------



## zakisaleem18

Dear All

Sorry couldn't respond to all the congratulatory responses as I got held up reading the next steps for migration from booking tickets, taking leave, post landing plans, finances etc. To be frank I almost sank with the amount of information on the websites and kind off confused with the many plans. I know I can confidently rely on this forum for any doubts and is the best hub to share and gain experiences in this regard. 

I wholeheartedly thank each and every one again for all the likes and well wishes. Also I wish all who, are granted and waiting for their grant for a fruitful journey during this complete process. Patience is the key and the long wait might lead us to a lot of permission regarding our pre and post visa process. This forum and its members are always there to depend on for any issues related to your case and surely raise your hopes. We are like one big online family.... 

Warmest Regards

Zaki


----------



## jogiyogi

rahulchhabra said:


> we did not provide birth certificate.. 10 certificate and passport worked





outlander said:


> I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning
> Thank you all for your support and help.
> 
> For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
> As per CO, they were referred sometime in last week of March (so I assumed that they were referred on 29th march).
> so it took around 1 month for MOC to clear meds and the algorithm that MOC uses to process medicals still remains a mystery.
> 
> All the best for my forum mates who are waiting for their grant.
> i'll be around in expatforum and happy to help if you have any questions to the best of my knowledge.
> Thanks again and wish you all success.Expatforum rockzz


Many many congrats on your grant.


----------



## jogiyogi

clarke said:


> Got the Golden mail today !!!!! Many Thanks for the great support which is provided. Without your valuable support, I couldn't make it my own. Once again, Hat off for this great forum !!!!!
> 
> Adelaide - T2 - (CO - TS)
> Waited more than one month to clear medicals.


Awesome news mate. Wish you a good luck for your future ahead.


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations, rahulchhabra, clarke and outlander! :clap2:


----------



## clarke

superm said:


> Congratulations to both of you guys..
> And to other people whom I missed!:clap2::clap2:


Superm, Thanks for the support you gave us.. It is really appreciated !!!!


----------



## clarke

jogiyogi said:


> Awesome news mate. Wish you a good luck for your future ahead.


Thanks mate


----------



## zakisaleem18

Hi 

Can any one suggest an apt thread to subscribe to, for people after being granted. 

Thanks 

Zaki


----------



## haryk

Congratulations to all who received there grant... All the veru Best for your Your Future Plans


----------



## Kellen

Hi all,

I have a question regarding my partner's medical and am hoping someone could shed some light.

I lodged my application on 13 Mar and was allocated CO on 18 Apr. Meds for both myself and my partner were done on 17 Apr.

CO has confirmed to me that all docs are finalized and all requirements met, but he is still awaiting health clearance for my partner. When I enquired about the status of her medical and how long it would take to be cleared, he replied me that he is unable to advise on that as he is not a doctor but an immigration officer.

Does anyone know what that means? Does this mean that her medical is referred to MOC? I don't want to write to my CO again for fear of annoying him with so many questions...


----------



## ruparandhawa

Hi Seniors

I need some help on PCC. For getting PCC, do we need to have spouse name added on our passports?

Also my current address is different from permanent address in my passport. So I prefer to apply for PCC from the address in my passport to make the PCC process fast. I got married and i didnt get my passport updated. Is it possible to get PCC on my parental address as I am married and living with my in-laws?

Thanks in advance and i really appreciate for any help provided.


----------



## hamster

Guys,

How de we know, medicals have been uploaded by hospital? Is there any way to know about it?

Thanks
-hamster


----------



## superm

clarke said:


> Superm, Thanks for the support you gave us.. It is really appreciated !!!!


Your welcome mate!


----------



## australia.ind

Congratulations to all who received grant today.....


----------



## VenuKumar

Shipra Rathore said:


> Hi Sunny,
> No thanks happy to help others because can understand the feelings have gone through the same few weeks back...
> On the Imm site you just dnt have to do any thing regarding the health..
> you just have to visit the hospital and get the medicals done...
> Hospital ppl will upload the results which will not be visible to you...dnt worry about that link on site...after the check-up you will get the receipt's of payment at hospital..just scan those and upload the same on immi site under medicals giving the file name as " Medicals Check-up Payment Receipt's ". This receipts are enough to show that you have completed the checkups.
> Please note that you are not responsible for uploading the medicals result its entirely Hospital responsibility ...



So do we have to attach the medical receipts under the 'Health Evidence' link with document type as other and specify the description as payment receipt??


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi guys,
please tell me how much time it takes the IOM to upload the medical results...can i view those..and how would i confirm that medical is uploaded..i still can see the link showing 'organize your health examination'


----------



## AlmostinOz

hamster said:


> Guys,
> 
> How de we know, medicals have been uploaded by hospital? Is there any way to know about it?
> 
> Thanks
> -hamster


Hi there, yes, when your medicals up uploaded, the "organise your health" link disappears from your application.


----------



## stephen.binu

ACS experts,

I have completed my skill assessment with ACS and have got positive skill assessment result , ACS assessed my 3 year diploma in electronics and Cisco CCNP and given “Comparable to AQF Major in Diploma”.
But they haven’t assessed my Bachelor Of commerce (3 years through distance education) as they assess only ICT qualification. Do I need to get my Degree assessed by Vetassess now to meet 60 point pass mark or is that ok if DIAC ask if required at the time of visa application, 
does Vetassess/DIAC accept distance edu in Bachelor for point purpose. Please advise.

Below is my qualification/experience break up
Skill got assessed by ACS – Computer network and systems engineer
!
Completed 3 year Electronics diploma in 2005
Completed bachelor of commerce through distance edu(2007 to 2010)
!
Experience in computer network and system field : 2005 -2013 (full time)

Point test
Diploma in Electronics 3 years (2002 to 2005, full time)- 0
IELTS – competent =0
Cisco CCNP (2012)- 0
Age 29 =30

Experience – 8 years in last 10 years (2005 to 2013)= 15
Qualification (Bachelor degree in commerce) (2207 to 2010)= 15

Total : 60

Please advise


----------



## australia.ind

Anyone from Team GSM Adelaide, 
I sent mails regarding medicals ...no reply.....
Losing my patience..I feel tehy are very slow


----------



## VVV

clarke said:


> Thanks mate


Congratz!!! All the best!


----------



## hamster

AlmostinOz said:


> Hi there, yes, when your medicals up uploaded, the "organise your health" link disappears from your application.


Thanks Mate!


----------



## Manvir

dharmesh said:


> My agent is pissing me off, saying we will give the MEDS appointment when CO asks for it not now.,


Does he has a fixed contract with you or you pay on monthly basis? I would advice you to take control yourself. At the first place, why did you hire him? Skill select system usage is piece of cake.


----------



## Shipra Rathore

VenuKumar said:


> So do we have to attach the medical receipts under the 'Health Evidence' link with document type as other and specify the description as payment receipt??


Yes, thats what we did and got the Visa


----------



## Manvir

tenten said:


> Thank you all for your warmest wishes. I have no idea what you guys look like , but a have had a glimpse of what your hearts hold. Thank you for helping me find my feet on this forum: yes a was a newbie at some point too. And thank you for all your inspiring posts, for your questions and your answers, your advice and your criticism. I am happy to be part of this forum.
> 
> I wish you all sucess in your endeavours: from skills assessment, Co allocation, grants and relocation to Aus. Of course I wish you all settle happily and gainfully in Australia.
> 
> My family will be visiting Australia later this year, probably just to validate the visas then we will relocate next year.
> 
> Tenten.


Congrats Tenten !! Well deserved visa grant considering that it took more than 4 months. Enjoy your moment.


----------



## Manvir

VenuKumar said:


> So do we have to attach the medical receipts under the 'Health Evidence' link with document type as other and specify the description as payment receipt??


In my opinion, its not required. In my case, the clinic sent my report to DIAC. I also got sealed envelope from clinic with my reports inside, which is not supposed to be opened. I called DIAC few days ago, they confirmed that my medicals are received and I dont need to send them anything else not even the sealed envelope. Though they told me to keep my envelope safe. In very rare cases, CO may ask for it.

If your medical reports are not received by DIAC then just uploading the payment receipts will not satisfy DIAC.


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi,

What is the average time from the CO assigned to Visa grant. 

M CO is allocated on 8th Apr and asked for Medicals, which i had already gone through and hence i just submitted my receipt. When can i expect my Visa ?


----------



## vsubnis

Stigmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the average time from the CO assigned to Visa grant.
> 
> M CO is allocated on 8th Apr and asked for Medicals, which i had already gone through and hence i just submitted my receipt. When can i expect my Visa ?


Same case with me. I got CO assigned on 9th of Apr. He asked for meds, age proof and some experience related docs. Submitted them couple of weeks back. Then again last week he asked for form 80. Submitted that too the same day. Keeping my fingers crossed since. The tension is killing. I've seen people applying in Apr getting their visas am very happy for them but we are feb applicants


----------



## australia.ind

vsubnis said:


> Same case with me. I got CO assigned on 9th of Apr. He asked for meds, age proof and some experience related docs. Submitted them couple of weeks back. Then again last week he asked for form 80. Submitted that too the same day. Keeping my fingers crossed since. The tension is killing. I've seen people applying in Apr getting their visas am very happy for them but we are feb applicants


Same with me..No updates on medicals....


----------



## haryk

australia.ind said:


> Same with me..No updates on medicals....


Friends,
How we will come to know whether medicals are referred or not ? Whom we need to ask ?


----------



## Manvir

outlander said:


> I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning
> Thank you all for your support and help.
> 
> For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
> As per CO, they were referred sometime in last week of March (so I assumed that they were referred on 29th march).
> so it took around 1 month for MOC to clear meds and the algorithm that MOC uses to process medicals still remains a mystery.
> 
> All the best for my forum mates who are waiting for their grant.
> i'll be around in expatforum and happy to help if you have any questions to the best of my knowledge.
> Thanks again and wish you all success.Expatforum rockzz


Congrats outlander !!


----------



## Manvir

rahulchhabra said:


> Got the golden mail today. grant received straight away din't know when I got CO.. my thanks to all the cool people out here who are there to help at every stage and best wishes to all mates who are waiting for CO..DIAC is processing very fast these days. :clap2:


Congrats Rahul !! That's very fast man for someone from high risk country like India. I am still waiting for CO. But now I am also hoping for a direct grant . However, usually I am not lucky.


----------



## Manvir

haryk said:


> Friends,
> How we will come to know whether medicals are referred or not ? Whom we need to ask ?


Visit immi.gov.au and in search box type 'visa helpline'. This should give you all the details.


----------



## Manvir

rahulchhabra said:


> We were lucky in this regard that our agent is very transparent. We had access to every thing from the very beginning.. and reviewed all the documents that were uploaded. I don't think you can get meds done. without logging in. Your agent has to be convinced about it. I know it is frustating but in the end it is your loss so you can try to convice him about medicals. some times meds are referred at such situation your time in med refer will be piggybacked


Why one needs to login to get meds done? You are not supposed to upload med report online as you ought not to see it. Either your clinic will send it online or you need to post sealed envelope with medical report to immigration department. If your clinic doesn;t send then you should call DIAC and ask them the address to post your sealed med report. You dont need to go online.


----------



## amilcruise

Manvir said:


> In my opinion, its not required. In my case, the clinic sent my report to DIAC. I also got sealed envelope from clinic with my reports inside, which is not supposed to be opened. I called DIAC few days ago, they confirmed that my medicals are received and I dont need to send them anything else not even the sealed envelope. Though they told me to keep my envelope safe. In very rare cases, CO may ask for it.
> 
> If your medical reports are not received by DIAC then just uploading the payment receipts will not satisfy DIAC.


Hi, may I know what number you of DIAC you called to confirm if your medical has been already submitted by your clinic? Thanks!


----------



## sss.shastry

Guys,

I'm going for Meds tomorrow and have a below question.

For last one week, my BP is hovering around 130-40. 
So, is it ok to get the Meds now or should I concentrate to bring it down and have Meds later?
Is there any chance of referring the Meds if BP is little above normals?

~Venkat


----------



## amilcruise

clarke said:


> Got the Golden mail today !!!!! Many Thanks for the great support which is provided. Without your valuable support, I couldn't make it my own. Once again, Hat off for this great forum !!!!!
> 
> Adelaide - T2 - (CO - TS)
> Waited more than one month to clear medicals.


Hi Clarke, what have you done to go through the problem which is "Organise Your Health..." link is still appearing in your wife? Thanks!


----------



## monty83

I have uploaded my visa request on 17/04/13...i know its not many days but still getting impatient how many days it wii tke to get reply or co alocation...i guess this is the most difficult part of the whole process....
THE TIME BETWEEN WINNING AND LOSING IS ALWAYS FRUSTATING & difficult one....LEts hope for the best for evryone....


----------



## jogiyogi

stephen.binu said:


> ACS experts,
> 
> I have completed my skill assessment with ACS and have got positive skill assessment result , ACS assessed my 3 year diploma in electronics and Cisco CCNP and given “Comparable to AQF Major in Diploma”.
> But they haven’t assessed my Bachelor Of commerce (3 years through distance education) as they assess only ICT qualification. Do I need to get my Degree assessed by Vetassess now to meet 60 point pass mark or is that ok if DIAC ask if required at the time of visa application,
> does Vetassess/DIAC accept distance edu in Bachelor for point purpose. Please advise.
> 
> Below is my qualification/experience break up
> Skill got assessed by ACS – Computer network and systems engineer
> !
> Completed 3 year Electronics diploma in 2005
> Completed bachelor of commerce through distance edu(2007 to 2010)
> !
> Experience in computer network and system field : 2005 -2013 (full time)
> 
> Point test
> Diploma in Electronics 3 years (2002 to 2005, full time)- 0
> IELTS – competent =0
> Cisco CCNP (2012)- 0
> Age 29 =30
> 
> Experience – 8 years in last 10 years (2005 to 2013)= 15
> Qualification (Bachelor degree in commerce) (2207 to 2010)= 15
> 
> Total : 60
> 
> Please advise


Hi Stephen, Your case is just like me. I also have no major technical diploma/degree for which ACS could have given me marks. However I have got visa invitation (rest is mentioned in my signature)

*My points*
Age Points =30
Experience – 8 years in last 10 years = 15
Bachelor degree (BA Honors) = 15
*Total : 60*

Coming to your question, as per my understanding and experience you don't require to get your Degree assessed by Vetassess now to meet 60 point pass mark.

Expert's opinions is welcomed here.


----------



## jogiyogi

Stigmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the average time from the CO assigned to Visa grant.
> 
> M CO is allocated on 8th Apr and asked for Medicals, which i had already gone through and hence i just submitted my receipt. When can i expect my Visa ?


Hi Stigmatic, I would say visa grant varies case to case. we have witnessed persons getting grant in 1-2 days and some times it might take 2-6 months (it includes medical referral and other complications)


----------



## superm

monty83 said:


> I have uploaded my visa request on 17/04/13...i know its not many days but still getting impatient how many days it wii tke to get reply or co alocation...i guess this is the most difficult part of the whole process....
> THE TIME BETWEEN WINNING AND LOSING IS ALWAYS FRUSTATING & difficult one....LEts hope for the best for evryone....


4-6 weeks hopefully.. its just few days since you lodged. Try n relax - it will happen!
Best of Luck!


----------



## fighter

Hi Guys,

CO is asking for details about my wife's Phd though I have not claimed points for Partner Skill.Any specific reasons?

She is doing Phd in Microbiology(Infectious Diseases and Immunology).Though our medicals have been finalized ,will CO again ask her to go through further medical checks.

Appreciate your valuable inputs.

Thanks.


----------



## sunny81

Do we need to attach for 1229 for child even if there is no custody issue?

Also one more question - when i attach documents - for some documents even after attaching it says required rather than received. Anyone else having the same issue?

Thanks!


----------



## navjeet

monty83 said:


> I have uploaded my visa request on 17/04/13...i know its not many days but still getting impatient how many days it wii tke to get reply or co alocation...i guess this is the most difficult part of the whole process....
> THE TIME BETWEEN WINNING AND LOSING IS ALWAYS FRUSTATING & difficult one....LEts hope for the best for evryone....


generally It takes 20 to 30 days only


----------



## oorvee

GMcShea said:


> Hey,
> Timeline as follows:
> 
> EOI submitted - 4th Feb 2013
> Invitation received - 18th Feb 2013
> Application submitted - 20th Feb 2013
> Case Officer Team 34 Brisbane allocated - 3rd Apr 2013
> Further info requested - 3rd Apr 2013
> All requested information provided apart from military discharge papers, overseas police clearance and medical - 22nd Apr 2013
> Medical carried out - 26th Apr 2013
> 
> Now awaiting overseas police clearance and military discharge papers.
> Expect to receive them within 2 - 3 weeks.
> 
> Let me know how you guys progress.
> Best of luck!


Hi,
CO got assigned on 4th April
Asked for further info on same day.
Have submitted medical on 15th April, PCC( Its time consuming in Mumbai/India) on 2nd May. Now waiting to hear from CO.
Shall keep you guys posted.

All the best to all of us.


----------



## smahesh202

Dear Friends,
Happy to say I got my grant today. Can't express how relieved I am. Never expected this quickly. I was just hoping for CO allocation by next weekend. This forum has been a great source of support for me. Thanks for all the members who have been very helpful during this journey.

With regards,
mahesh


----------



## australia.ind

smahesh202 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Happy to say I got my grant today. Can't express how relieved I am. Never expected this quickly. I was just hoping for CO allocation by next weekend. This forum has been a great source of support for me. Thanks for all the members who have been very helpful during this journey.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh


Thats very fast man...great..Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## australia.ind

smahesh202 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Happy to say I got my grant today. Can't express how relieved I am. Never expected this quickly. I was just hoping for CO allocation by next weekend. This forum has been a great source of support for me. Thanks for all the members who have been very helpful during this journey.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh


Do DIAC work on saturdays??


----------



## tschaudry

My timeline as follows:


----------



## jayptl

anybody got employment verification??


----------



## tschaudry

jayptl said:


> anybody got employment verification??


I cant say. I have employment in 2 countries and I have no contact with my past employers.


----------



## smahesh202

australia.ind said:


> Do DIAC work on saturdays??


Even I was surprised by it. CO might have approved my case yesterday and the email is probably sent out by an automated process. Not sure.
Received it in my inbox at 6 am IST.
And thanks for your wishes.


----------



## TheEndGame

*abt PCC*

Guys one quick-one, since all of you are waiting for visa now, you must have gone through this phase and may have answer of my question. i was in South Africa 6 year back, do i need to still get PCC done from there as well? I heard someone saying, it's only required to get PCC from countries where you have stayed in last 5 years, urgently need this info, please reply....


----------



## sach_1213

smahesh202 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Happy to say I got my grant today. Can't express how relieved I am. Never expected this quickly. I was just hoping for CO allocation by next weekend. This forum has been a great source of support for me. Thanks for all the members who have been very helpful during this journey.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh


Congrats.


----------



## sach_1213

Anu said:


> Guys one quick-one, since all of you are waiting for visa now, you must have gone through this phase and may have answer of my question. i was in South Africa 6 year back, do i need to still get PCC done from there as well? I heard someone saying, it's only required to get PCC from countries where you have stayed in last 5 years, urgently need this info, please reply....


U need pcc for the countries u lived for more than 1 year in last 10 years.... So need it for south africa


----------



## PraBhuwan

australia.ind said:


> Thats very fast man...great..Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hey - Looks like you are in US, do you know how much time it took for you to get Indian PCC from US? Also wanted to check if we need local PCC in addition to FBI clearance? And what is the medical fees that these doctors take in US minus the insurance?

Thanks


----------



## applyoz

fighter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO is asking for details about my wife's Phd though I have not claimed points for Partner Skill.Any specific reasons?
> 
> She is doing Phd in Microbiology(Infectious Diseases and Immunology).Though our medicals have been finalized ,will CO again ask her to go through further medical checks.
> 
> Appreciate your valuable inputs.
> 
> Thanks.


Did you fill form 80? In form 80, it asks which field did you do masters, any thesis/dissertation, etc). I guess CO might be interested in knowing the field she is doing Phd so as to make a decision.


----------



## applyoz

smahesh202 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Happy to say I got my grant today. Can't express how relieved I am. Never expected this quickly. I was just hoping for CO allocation by next weekend. This forum has been a great source of support for me. Thanks for all the members who have been very helpful during this journey.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh


Pretty quick. Have a blast and all the best.


----------



## applyoz

applyoz said:


> Did you fill form 80? In form 80, it asks which field did you do masters, any thesis/dissertation, etc). I guess CO might be interested in knowing the field she is doing Phd so as to make a decision.


Forgot to mention, my hubby was the secondary applicant. we did mention his master's thesis in form 80.


----------



## nazanin5879

hi dear DSS and every one 
can u help me 
i lodged my visa application on 12 feb 2013 subclass 190 but after 3 months no case officer allocated to me ?
is this usual?

i just received an email which is was in the CC of the email and email was to gsmteam34 with the c/0 name brooke king 
does any body know her
up to know no body contacted with me ?


----------



## nazanin5879

hi dear DSS and every one
can u help me
i lodged my visa application on 12 feb 2013 subclass 190 but after 3 months no case officer allocated to me ?
is this usual?

i just received an email which is was in the CC of the email and email was to gsmteam34 with the c/0 name brooke king
does any body know her
up to know no body contacted with me ?


----------



## tschaudry

nazanin5879 said:


> hi dear DSS and every one
> can u help me
> i lodged my visa application on 12 feb 2013 subclass 190 but after 3 months no case officer allocated to me ?
> is this usual?
> 
> i just received an email which is was in the CC of the email and email was to gsmteam34 with the c/0 name brooke king
> does any body know her
> up to know no body contacted with me ?


i have same co


----------



## nazanin5879

tschaudry said:


> i have same co


does she contaced with u?
do you have her email address
becuase no body contacted with me , i just was in the cc of the email
which in the topic was brooke king and the email was to brisbane gsm team 34
no body ask for any documents

is she fast 
is this normal after 3 months no contact
which documents she asked for


----------



## Avatar82

i launched visa for 189 in the last week of Sep'12 and still verification is in progress..saw some similar cases of the same month pending..does anyone got any response from CO or any news about the timelines


----------



## jogiyogi

Anu said:


> Guys one quick-one, since all of you are waiting for visa now, you must have gone through this phase and may have answer of my question. i was in South Africa 6 year back, do i need to still get PCC done from there as well? I heard someone saying, it's only required to get PCC from countries where you have stayed in last 5 years, urgently need this info, please reply....


Hi Anu, you require PCC for every country where you have stayed for minimum 1 year.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

Finally CO has been assigned today....with Initials LM of Team 4 GSM Adelaide...anyone know about this team...whats there style of work?are they fast or Slow...


----------



## smahesh202

Haseeb.hasan said:


> Finally CO has been assigned today....with Initials LM of Team 4 GSM Adelaide...anyone know about this team...whats there style of work?are they fast or Slow...


I have received grant from this team in 34 days after I lodged my application. So I guess they should be ok.


----------



## srikat

Lodged Visa application on 22nd April. CO assigned just now.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

smahesh202 said:


> I have received grant from this team in 34 days after I lodged my application. So I guess they should be ok.


thans for fast reply...i have already uploaded all the required documents on eVisa..But still they ask me Birth Certf....Salary Slips and IELTS certf...
i dunt have Birth Certf....what alternate i can send..?
what about salary certf...i have 9 years exp and its not possible to send the salary certf of 9 years...?


----------



## oorvee

nazanin5879 said:


> does she contaced with u?
> do you have her email address
> becuase no body contacted with me , i just was in the cc of the email
> which in the topic was brooke king and the email was to brisbane gsm team 34
> no body ask for any documents
> 
> is she fast
> is this normal after 3 months no contact
> which documents she asked for


Dear Nazanin,
This is sllightly unusual, i.e. CO gets assigned within 4-6 weeks.
Once they will go through your docs, they will ask you for,
PCC
Medical 
And any other additional details if they need.

All the best. Hope this helps.


----------



## kaego

With a grateful heart I say a big thank you to God, I received the golden mail today. I am really relived. I thank you all for everything.


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congratulations !!!*



smahesh202 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Happy to say I got my grant today. Can't express how relieved I am. Never expected this quickly. I was just hoping for CO allocation by next weekend. This forum has been a great source of support for me. Thanks for all the members who have been very helpful during this journey.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh


Lucky chap .. its such a nice surprise to have your grant on a weekend .. and that too only when you are expecting a CO to be allocated. Good on you mate .. All the best for your future. Have a blast !!! 
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## danpid

kaego said:


> With a grateful heart I say a big thank you to God, I received the golden mail today. I am really relived. I thank you all for everything.


congratulations man and yeah the pleasure of getting the grant letter when you unexpectedly open your email on a Saturday is something beyond words to describe!

life is all about new opportunities and second chances!


----------



## rajesh.149

*All the best*



Anu said:


> Guys one quick-one, since all of you are waiting for visa now, you must have gone through this phase and may have answer of my question. i was in South Africa 6 year back, do i need to still get PCC done from there as well? I heard someone saying, it's only required to get PCC from countries where you have stayed in last 5 years, urgently need this info, please reply....


If you are going to claim points for more than 6 years and if you have stayed in SA for more than a year cumulatively, then you surely will have to get the PCC. I am sure there are a few people who have got their PCC for South Africa here and should not be difficult. .. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nazanin5879

*hi*

thanks for the info
by the way do you know how can i contact to check what happened to my application because it is almost 12 weeks waiting for the co to contact with me


----------



## tschaudry

nazanin5879 said:


> thanks for the info
> by the way do you know how can i contact to check what happened to my application because it is almost 12 weeks waiting for the co to contact with me


No email address. All communication thru the team email address. The subject of the email contains her name , your name and the case and trn no.


----------



## TheEndGame

sach_1213 said:


> U need pcc for the countries u lived for more than 1 year in last 10 years.... So need it for south africa


thx for info sach_1213


----------



## oorvee

tschaudry said:


> No email address. All communication thru the team email address. The subject of the email contains her name , your name and the case and trn no.



Yes and of you do not have team/CO's email id, you can mark a mail to

[email protected].
Even though you will get system generated reply that no queries will be entertained on this id etc... Internally they do forward mail to concern dept.

All the best.


----------



## abhinavsingh108

Got an email from my agent saying that my medicals are demanded by the CO ...
Finally I also got to know that I'm assigned to team33 Brisbane and CO has initials JL ....
Does this mean that all verification is done and only medicals are required?????
How long from now??????????


----------



## superm

kaego said:


> With a grateful heart I say a big thank you to God, I received the golden mail today. I am really relived. I thank you all for everything.


Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm

smahesh202 said:


> Dear Friends,
> Happy to say I got my grant today. Can't express how relieved I am. Never expected this quickly. I was just hoping for CO allocation by next weekend. This forum has been a great source of support for me. Thanks for all the members who have been very helpful during this journey.
> 
> With regards,
> mahesh


Congrats!!! 
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## fighter

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Got an email from my agent saying that my medicals are demanded by the CO ...
> Finally I also got to know that I'm assigned to team33 Brisbane and CO has initials JL ....
> Does this mean that all verification is done and only medicals are required?????
> How long from now??????????


Did u complete the medicals ?


----------



## abhinavsingh108

fighter said:


> Did u complete the medicals ?


Not yet , my agent said that we'll take appointment and then get them done.

Cheers!!


----------



## nazanin5879

tschaudry said:


> No email address. All communication thru the team email address. The subject of the email contains her name , your name and the case and trn no.


hi
sorry for bothering u
how you informed that case officer has been assigned to u
and how they ask for further documentation

the only thing i have in my hand after 12 weeks just email from DIAC , i was in the CC with the name of brooke king in the title and email was to gsmteam 34 
doest it mean that i have allocated case officer
if this is true why she didnt aks for medical and pcc and other things ?


----------



## jogiyogi

Haseeb.hasan said:


> thans for fast reply...i have already uploaded all the required documents on eVisa..But still they ask me Birth Certf....Salary Slips and IELTS certf...
> i dunt have Birth Certf....what alternate i can send..?
> what about salary certf...i have 9 years exp and its not possible to send the salary certf of 9 years...?


You can use your passport's first page as a proof of of Birth Certificate. As long as salary slips are concerned, if you don't have salary slips then humbly explain your CO the reason why you can not provide it. Alternatively you can use TAX documents, bank statements etc.


----------



## ebshib

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Got an email from my agent saying that my medicals are demanded by the CO ...
> Finally I also got to know that I'm assigned to team33 Brisbane and CO has initials JL ....
> Does this mean that all verification is done and only medicals are required?????
> How long from now??????????


Hi,

i am also allocated with the same CO as yours. She has requested for PCC, medicals and form 80 from me. 
verification may or may not be over for you. she has done job verification for another forum member and he is still waiting for the grant. do you have any info regarding your job verification?


----------



## karibatauearle

can someone please share how they got an invite? what is the process of getting this invite for this application? Should I apply now while im studying in Australia or wait till I finish my studies get qualification and apply? thanx in advance


----------



## mandanapu

nazanin5879 said:


> hi
> sorry for bothering u
> how you informed that case officer has been assigned to u
> and how they ask for further documentation
> 
> the only thing i have in my hand after 12 weeks just email from DIAC , i was in the CC with the name of brooke king in the title and email was to gsmteam 34
> doest it mean that i have allocated case officer
> if this is true why she didnt aks for medical and pcc and other things ?


Did u already submitted your pcc and medicals? If not, your co will ask you soon. Don't worry much. If co allotted they will mail for additional docs which happened in ur case also.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## abhinavsingh108

ebshib said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am also allocated with the same CO as yours. She has requested for PCC, medicals and form 80 from me.
> verification may or may not be over for you. she has done job verification for another forum member and he is still waiting for the grant. do you have any info regarding your job verification?


Nothing except the mail which has 4 PDF attachments where the last one mentioned the three required docs ...

Will.keep posting.

Cheers!!


----------



## smahesh202

Haseeb.hasan said:


> thans for fast reply...i have already uploaded all the required documents on eVisa..But still they ask me Birth Certf....Salary Slips and IELTS certf...
> i dunt have Birth Certf....what alternate i can send..?
> what about salary certf...i have 9 years exp and its not possible to send the salary certf of 9 years...?


Even if you have already uploaded send the documents my email once again.
For birth proof you can give School leaving certificate, driving licence, etc. There is a list available under Attach documents.
If you don't have salary certificate try to get bank statement, tax returns, etc. Try to collect as much evidence as possible to cover 9 years of experience.

With regards,
mahesh.


----------



## praveen_1900

WOW... more than 15 grants this week..

thats really awesome....

CONGRATS to all who have got their grants and all the best for their future.

Good luck to all who are waiting ...


----------



## tenten

karibatauearle said:


> can someone please share how they got an invite? what is the process of getting this invite for this application? Should I apply now while im studying in Australia or wait till I finish my studies get qualification and apply? thanx in advance


Please consult the following links from DIAC concerniig SkillSelect and GSM in general.

SkillSelect

Professionals and Other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration


----------



## tschaudry

nazanin5879 said:


> hi
> sorry for bothering u
> how you informed that case officer has been assigned to u
> and how they ask for further documentation
> 
> the only thing i have in my hand after 12 weeks just email from DIAC , i was in the CC with the name of brooke king in the title and email was to gsmteam 34
> doest it mean that i have allocated case officer
> if this is true why she didnt aks for medical and pcc and other things ?


if you are getting email, then how can the email be from gsteam34? In the email, it will clearly mention that she is your case officer. She might not ask for pcc or medicals..


----------



## tenten

nazanin5879 said:


> hi
> sorry for bothering u
> how you informed that case officer has been assigned to u
> and how they ask for further documentation
> 
> the only thing i have in my hand after 12 weeks just email from DIAC , i was in the CC with the name of brooke king in the title and email was to gsmteam 34
> doest it mean that i have allocated case officer
> if this is true why she didnt aks for medical and pcc and other things ?


Its awkward that you were cced an email from DIAC to your team. What were the contents of the letter, if you can share?

I suggest you call DIAC to confirm CO allocation.


----------



## kaego

superm said:


> Congrats :clap2::clap2:


Thanks


----------



## Auz

Hi, I am getting the following error message when I click ‘organize your health examination’ on eVisa portal:“Your request cannot be processed at this time”. Though i updated my issue on Service portal and send a Email to health.strategies, no response for last 2 weeks. Any idea folks?


----------



## nazanin5879

tenten said:


> Its awkward that you were cced an email from DIAC to your team. What were the contents of the letter, if you can share?
> 
> I suggest you call DIAC to confirm CO allocation.


hi

no contents in the email
just blank email

email was to gsmteam34 and i was in the cc in the title was the name of brooke king nothing else
and no body contacted me in these 3 months


----------



## nazanin5879

tschaudry said:


> if you are getting email, then how can the email be from gsteam34? In the email, it will clearly mention that she is your case officer. She might not ask for pcc or medicals..


i just applied 1 day before u ) the email was from DIAC not from gsmteam34 the email was to gsmteam34

how it is possible not to ask for pcc and medicals 
becuase its necessary to have it

your contact with her is via gsmteam34 mailbox
do you know it is weird that every body in this forum applied after me and they got case officer and submitted their pcc and medical


how you informed about your case officer ?how you contact with her whit which email


----------



## akhash

navjeet said:


> ok that's good. Did U send email to co or uploaded the docs online.
> As in my case mail is sent to co with required docs but not uploaded and today 10 days have passed. Waiting for grant is the most difficult part!!!


I did both. Sent as attachment as well as I uploaded them.


----------



## ebshib

Auz said:


> Hi, I am getting the following error message when I click ‘organize your health examination’ on eVisa portal:“Your request cannot be processed at this time”. Though i updated my issue on Service portal and send a Email to health.strategies, no response for last 2 weeks. Any idea folks?


if CO is assigned to you, then send an email to CO mentioning the issue. Mention CO's name in the subject line. Also mention your TRN number, passport number etc. A similar problem of mine was sorted by my CO in just one day.


----------



## reehan

Hi

I lodged my visa on march 08, co assigned on april 5, Medicals and Pcc uploaded on April 24. Since then no update. My co is from team 34 with BD initials. Anyone with same co?


----------



## jonny_cage

Hi everybody, 
I want to share with you the great news, I have received my grant yesterday. It has been exactly 3 months since i've lodged my application. So happy now and thankful for all your support. My CO was from Team 07, GSM Adelaide if somebody is interested.


----------



## ebshib

jonny_cage said:


> Hi everybody,
> I want to share with you the great news, I have received my grant yesterday. It has been exactly 3 months since i've lodged my application. So happy now and thankful for all your support. My CO was from Team 07, GSM Adelaide if somebody is interested.


congratulations!!


----------



## jogiyogi

jonny_cage said:


> Hi everybody,
> I want to share with you the great news, I have received my grant yesterday. It has been exactly 3 months since i've lodged my application. So happy now and thankful for all your support. My CO was from Team 07, GSM Adelaide if somebody is interested.


Great news buddy :clap2::clap2::clap2:. Enjoy the wonderful moment and wish you a good luck ahead.lane:


----------



## Ykeraliya

Haseeb.hasan said:


> Finally CO has been assigned today....with Initials LM of Team 4 GSM Adelaide...anyone know about this team...whats there style of work?are they fast or Slow...


I have been assigned co from t4 on 08 apr. Initials is KS. I had a query on one of the document a d got reply in a day so I think they are good. I have provided all the requested document last week. Waiting for the response. Hope will get soon.


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations to all those who got your grants :clap2:

Folks, could you tell me if there is something specific you need to put in the email subject when you email your CO as the email provided is not specific to the CO but is shared by all members of Team 34?

I'd think I need to include my TRN number, CO name and my purpose for emailing.. Anything else?


----------



## mandanapu

Hi all, My wife is a primary applicant and her medicals got cleared where as my medicals are referred to MOC. My wife is a pregnant now. What happens if we inform this to CO? Will Co asks for wife medicals again? Will the grant gets delayed for this reason? Any sort of information will be helpful.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## dharmesh

mandanapu said:


> Hi all, My wife is a primary applicant and her medicals got cleared where as my medicals are referred to MOC. My wife is a pregnant now. What happens if we inform this to CO? Will Co asks for wife medicals again? Will the grant gets delayed for this reason? Any sort of information will be helpful.


This was what my agent told me when we started VISA processing. Either plan the baby now before you reach the final stage of visa processing or plan it after you reach Australia. Bcoz if during MEDS doctor detects the pregnancy, they stop the process there and will ask to start after baby is born. 

So I am not sure what to suggest you here, may be some experts may be guide you better.


----------



## mandanapu

dharmesh said:


> This was what my agent told me when we started VISA processing. Either plan the baby now before you reach the final stage of visa processing or plan it after you reach Australia. Bcoz if during MEDS doctor detects the pregnancy, they stop the process there and will ask to start after baby is born.
> 
> So I am not sure what to suggest you here, may be some experts may be guide you better.


Thanks for info dharmesh. Actually here my wife cleared her medicals and in medicals pregnancy was not detected. And my co also confirmed that my wife's medicals got cleared and they referred my medicals only to MOC. 

So no idea wt to do? Seniors pls shed some light.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## haryk

mandanapu said:


> Hi all, My wife is a primary applicant and her medicals got cleared where as my medicals are referred to MOC. My wife is a pregnant now. What happens if we inform this to CO? Will Co asks for wife medicals again? Will the grant gets delayed for this reason? Any sort of information will be helpful.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


HI Mandanapu,

Can you tell me how you came to know that your medicals got referred and cleared ? Because my CO asked me to send medicals again. But I was told by the hospital, that they have already uploaded. Now, what can I do from my end ?


----------



## mandanapu

haryk said:


> HI Mandanapu,
> 
> Can you tell me how you came to know that your medicals got referred and cleared ? Because my CO asked me to send medicals again. But I was told by the hospital, that they have already uploaded. Now, what can I do from my end ?


Hi haryk, 
My co confirmed that my wife medicals got cleared and she said my medicals are reviewing by medical officers.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## akmirror

Hi guys,

I started the online visa application. Got the TRN and password , saved it. Now where to go to continue the online application ? What is the link? Thanks


----------



## mandanapu

akmirror said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I started the online visa application. Got the TRN and password , saved it. Now where to go to continue the online application ? What is the link? Thanks


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## rp10026391

I have front loaded all my (main applicant) documents and it is reflecting below what all documents uploaded (under person 1, Attachments provided)

Now, I want to frontload my wife documents (person 2) but when I am dropping down the attachment link, only my name is appearing. What I have to do to upload wife documents which should reflect in person 2 row and same case for my son (person 3)

Kindly help


----------



## prmadhav

Hi ,

I have applied for 189 Visa on Jan -21st. I have uploaded all docs except for meds( both for me and my wife). My wife was carrying so we were waiting to do Meds after her delivery.

Last week we are blessed with a baby girl. Now my question is :

1) Can I upload my FORM -1022 ( Change in Circumstances) now or should i Wait for my baby's passport ? ,Considering my Baby's passport would take another 30 days.

2) Regarding medicals, Should infants also undergo medical test ?? I couldn't find a appropriate link for this. Please suggest .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PraBhuwan

How do u know when CO is assigned? I logged my visa through Agent who is in India, is there any way to know online if I have CO or I need to followup with my agent whether thy got email from CO or not? 

I am applying for Indian PCC here in US where I need to submit my original passport to Indian Embessy. I need to go back to India in a month as my US visa is expiring, so is it advisable to submit my passport now or should I go to India and get PCC done there?

I logged my application on 24th April. But just saw someone getting CO who logged application on 22nd April. Please help


----------



## tenten

prmadhav said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have applied for 189 Visa on Jan -21st. I have uploaded all docs except for meds( both for me and my wife). My wife was carrying so we were waiting to do Meds after her delivery.
> 
> Last week we are blessed with a baby girl. Now my question is :
> 
> 1) Can I upload my FORM -1022 ( Change in Circumstances) now or should i Wait for my baby's passport ? ,Considering my Baby's passport would take another 30 days.
> 
> 2) Regarding medicals, Should infants also undergo medical test ?? I couldn't find a appropriate link for this. Please suggest .
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Congratulations,

Notify CO by email that you have a new baby and are awaiting her passport for you to submit 1022.

Yes, your baby will also have to undergo medicals. Once her passport is out, CO will be able to add her to your application and you can then complete her medicals too.

All the best.


----------



## akmirror

I am filling the evisa application for 189. 

What should I enter in "Usual country of residence" ? Is it australia for onshore applicants or is it the homecountry. 

And also there was a question for "countries you have lived previously. In my case, only my homecountry. So I should be entering from birth date to the date when I came over here ! Let me know if I am thinking correctly.

Thank you


----------



## ian.thomas

akmirror said:


> I am filling the evisa application for 189.
> 
> What should I enter in "Usual country of residence" ? Is it australia for onshore applicants or is it the homecountry.
> 
> And also there was a question for "countries you have lived previously. In my case, only my homecountry. So I should be entering from birth date to the date when I came over here ! Let me know if I am thinking correctly.
> 
> Thank you


Hi akmirror,

I was also stuck at the same question. However if you click the help icon it clearly says that you need to put Australia if you are currently based here.

The second question I think you have answered it urself.

Cheers


----------



## RBang

*eVisa status*

Hi All,

My eVisa application was showing "In Progress" status till yesterday. Today I see it has changed as "Application Received". Does this mean anything? 

Also, how can I find out in the eVisa site whether the medical reports have been uploaded? 

I have lodged the main application through an agent. How will I get to know when a CO has been assigned?

Thanks in advance.

Rgds,
RBang


----------



## Guest

Hi guys,

Granted visa today from Brisbane team 34. Thanks for all your help during this time. 

Regards,
Amit


----------



## ian.thomas

RBang said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My eVisa application was showing "In Progress" status till yesterday. Today I see it has changed as "Application Received". Does this mean anything?
> 
> Also, how can I find out in the eVisa site whether the medical reports have been uploaded?
> 
> I have lodged the main application through an agent. How will I get to know when a CO has been assigned?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Rgds,
> RBang


Hi RBang,

Something eVisa shows all things out of the place.

my status is still In progress. if it changes to Application finalised then its interesting.

If you have uploadd all the documents you may not even know if a CO has been alloted. usually within 10 weeks a CO is alloted and they work on your case. They contact only if they need additional info/documents. Many guys here have directly received the grant email without the CO contacting them


----------



## ian.thomas

Amit83 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Granted visa today from Brisbane team 34. Thanks for all your help during this time.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


Awesome news.

Congrats..

lane:


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congratulations*



Amit83 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Granted visa today from Brisbane team 34. Thanks for all your help during this time.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


Wonderful news .. congratulations on your grant and all the very best for your upcoming move. ... :clap2::clap2::clap2:

BTW .. who was your CO ?


----------



## RBang

ian.thomas said:


> Hi RBang,
> 
> Something eVisa shows all things out of the place.
> 
> my status is still In progress. if it changes to Application finalised then its interesting.
> 
> If you have uploadd all the documents you may not even know if a CO has been alloted. usually within 10 weeks a CO is alloted and they work on your case. They contact only if they need additional info/documents. Many guys here have directly received the grant email without the CO contacting them


Thanks, Ian. I see in your signature that you have lodged on 1st of April and a CO has been allocated. Can I know when a CO was allocated? I lodged the main app on 6th of April. Of course, I understand that the same timelines do not apply to everyone.

Thx


----------



## Guest

rajesh.149 said:


> Wonderful news .. congratulations on your grant and all the very best for your upcoming move. ... :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> BTW .. who was your CO ?


CO initials : AM
Brisbane Team 34


----------



## ian.thomas

RBang said:


> Thanks, Ian. I see in your signature that you have lodged on 1st of April and a CO has been allocated. Can I know when a CO was allocated? I lodged the main app on 6th of April. Of course, I understand that the same timelines do not apply to everyone.
> 
> Thx


I think 22


----------



## akmirror

Congrats to the visa grantees. I lodged the 189 visa today. Now the wait for CO begins!!!


----------



## mirza_755

Amit83 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Granted visa today from Brisbane team 34. Thanks for all your help during this time.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


Congrats Amit.


----------



## Guest

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats Amit.


Thanks Mirza..


----------



## navjeet

akhash said:


> I did both. Sent as attachment as well as I uploaded them.


k thanks buddy. The size of attacment was very huge for uploading so sent the mail.anyways I LL try to upload again . Thanks.


----------



## rupinder.jit

navjeet said:


> k thanks buddy. The size of attacment was very huge for uploading so sent the mail.anyways I LL try to upload again . Thanks.


You can compress the pdf. then upload it.


----------



## slagozzz

monty83 said:


> I have uploaded my visa request on 17/04/13...i know its not many days but still getting impatient how many days it wii tke to get reply or co alocation...i guess this is the most difficult part of the whole process....
> THE TIME BETWEEN WINNING AND LOSING IS ALWAYS FRUSTATING & difficult one....LEts hope for the best for evryone....


I am waiting for more than 3 months ....... donno how long I may have to wait........


----------



## ayshasworld

*CO Lauren?*

Does anyone else have CO Lauren Team 34 Brisbane?

She requested us for meds and spouse English both of which were uploaded last week. She did not ask for our PCC yet (we have applied and are waiting for it, might get this week).

Any idea how long it might take from now?

Waiting is SO hard...


----------



## staycool

hii everyone,
i got my visa grant this morning after long wait. my medicals were referred on January 30.
thanks for everyone support and wish you all to hear good news soon.


----------



## dharmesh

Hello,

how many days does it take for the MEDS process?

How many days to schedule appointment and then after appointment, how many days for doc to upload the documents?


----------



## slagozzz

ayshasworld said:


> Does anyone else have CO Lauren Team 34 Brisbane?
> 
> She requested us for meds and spouse English both of which were uploaded last week. She did not ask for our PCC yet (we have applied and are waiting for it, might get this week).
> 
> Any idea how long it might take from now?
> 
> Waiting is SO hard...


What is your timeline?..........


----------



## vishsang

I lodged on Mar 23, came to know about the CO on Apr 29 when I called the DIAC. CO initials are BK. She asked for additional docs on Apr 30. I am yet to provide those (waiting for US PCC, Employment references).


----------



## vishsang

In Mumbai I got an appointment at CDC the next day after I called them. They uploaded the results in 2 days after that.


----------



## jayptl

they asked for secodary documents for Employment?? or got anybody verification??


----------



## va13

rahulchhabra said:


> we did not provide birth certificate.. 10 certificate and passport worked


Thanks Rahul
I hope my CO also accepts the same.


----------



## vishsang

jayptl said:


> they asked for secodary documents for Employment?? or got anybody verification??


We had provided appointment letters, paystubs, tax documents, appraisal letters for the main applicant. The CO asked for employment letters from all employers which stated roles & responsibilities in detail.


----------



## jayptl

Well, in my case, I just got reference letter, having no any kind of otther proof

coz I used to work cash in hand salary, so not providing any proof??

wt to do in this situation??


----------



## vishsang

jayptl said:


> Well, in my case, I just got reference letter, having no any kind of otther proof
> 
> coz I used to work cash in hand salary, so not providing any proof??
> 
> wt to do in this situation??


1) Is the reference letter on the company letterhead? If it is not, you should probably get it on a stamp paper, notarised. Make sure there is contact information for the company in the letter so that the CO can call them for verification if needed.
2) Even though it was cash payment, can the company provide pay slips?
3) Can you show bank statements for a few months as proof that you've periodically deposited cash?
4) Can you show tax papers for the last few years?


----------



## oorvee

jayptl said:


> Well, in my case, I just got reference letter, having no any kind of otther proof
> 
> coz I used to work cash in hand salary, so not providing any proof??
> 
> 
> 
> wt to do in this situation??


Can you get a letter from your employer.
You need not disclose that you need for visa purpose, just say that you need to apply for ga/internet/ land line connection.
That should suffice.

Also you can show any other appreciation letter/certificate etc if you have got.

Regards,


----------



## jayptl

i dont have any above proof, as salary is very low, I spent all money...meaning tax exempt due to low salary...
There is no payslip given by employer, coz all worker r paid cash with 7k monthly salary 

However, company has only letter pad...they can help me with any letter from letter pad if CO requested.. still finger corss


----------



## va13

Hi Amit,
Congrats.
Mine is the same CO.
Can you pls tel if u submitted Birth Certificate as DOB proof or something else.
And how gud is she in responding , as I submitted the requested docs on 1st May.


----------



## nazanin5879

vishsang said:


> I lodged on Mar 23, came to know about the CO on Apr 29 when I called the DIAC. CO initials are BK. She asked for additional docs on Apr 30. I am yet to provide those (waiting for US PCC, Employment references).


hi
i called adelaide skilled processing center they told me my co is brooke king too, but she didn't contact with me 
how can i contact with her 
its more than 1 months that she has been assigned to my application , but she didn't even ask for pcc,medicals, and any other documents
can u help me


----------



## oorvee

jayptl said:


> i dont have any above proof, as salary is very low, I spent all money...meaning tax exempt due to low salary...
> There is no payslip given by employer, coz all worker r paid cash with 7k monthly salary
> 
> However, company has only letter pad...they can help me with any letter from letter pad if CO requested.. still finger corss


Hi ,
Dont worry as long as company is ready to give you letter on their letter head , clearly quoting period of employement and nature of job.
All the best.


----------



## jayptl

ya I got ref letter, as submiting to ACS....but didnt mention in letter that " I worked cash on hand payment".

will CO just satisfy with only reference letter of company?? Morever, mention that company is very small unit, not *pvt ltd.* There is no IT dept in company too. 

Howver, compay has own card, site, product broucher etc.


----------



## Guest

va13 said:


> Hi Amit,
> Congrats.
> Mine is the same CO.
> Can you pls tel if u submitted Birth Certificate as DOB proof or something else.
> And how gud is she in responding , as I submitted the requested docs on 1st May.


Thanks man. I submitted my 10th passing certificate as DOB proof. I guess passport will also do as proof.
She usually responds only when some document is needed. In my case current HR got verification call also. I guess give it some time before mailing her, as for me it took more than 2 months after CO allocation.


----------



## vishsang

jayptl said:


> i dont have any above proof, as salary is very low, I spent all money...meaning tax exempt due to low salary...
> There is no payslip given by employer, coz all worker r paid cash with 7k monthly salary
> 
> However, company has only letter pad...they can help me with any letter from letter pad if CO requested.. still finger corss


ok. Since there is no other proof and you're claiming points for experience, the CO might ask for proof. This is what I would do... 

I would get a reference letter from the employer with their stamp. I would also request the employer to add in the letter

- Employer name
- Employer address, telephone number and email
- Your job title
- Duties
- Employment start date & end date

If the employer is nice, I would inquire if they can do a notarised letter on stamp paper.

You can either do this right now (to save time when the CO asks for it) or if you don't want to tell your employer now, do it if the CO asks.

Hope it helps!


----------



## superm

Amit83 said:


> Thanks man. I submitted my 10th passing certificate as DOB proof. I guess passport will also do as proof.
> She usually responds only when some document is needed. In my case current HR got verification call also. I guess give it some time before mailing her, as for me it took more than 2 months after CO allocation.


Congrats Amit!

And 10th Certificate should do as birth proof! Many have used the same!


----------



## sach_1213

staycool said:


> hii everyone,
> i got my visa grant this morning after long wait. my medicals were referred on January 30.
> thanks for everyone support and wish you all to hear good news soon.


Congrats


----------



## mandanapu

ayshasworld said:


> Does anyone else have CO Lauren Team 34 Brisbane?
> 
> She requested us for meds and spouse English both of which were uploaded last week. She did not ask for our PCC yet (we have applied and are waiting for it, might get this week).
> 
> Any idea how long it might take from now?
> 
> Waiting is SO hard...


I've same co as yours

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## sach_1213

Amit83 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Granted visa today from Brisbane team 34. Thanks for all your help during this time.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


Congrats


----------



## superm

ayshasworld said:


> Does anyone else have CO Lauren Team 34 Brisbane?
> 
> She requested us for meds and spouse English both of which were uploaded last week. She did not ask for our PCC yet (we have applied and are waiting for it, might get this week).
> 
> Any idea how long it might take from now?
> 
> Waiting is SO hard...


Hey Aysha,
Do not post full names of COs - Initials works too! Let them have a bit of privacy 
Also - Sometimes they are not able to check few docs in eVisa system, and hence they ask for the same. Send them by mail if you have not yet!

As soon as you get pcc - upload and mail the same irrespective of being asked or not!
Hang in there - you are almost there!
Best of luck!


----------



## AlmostinOz

staycool said:


> hii everyone,
> i got my visa grant this morning after long wait. my medicals were referred on January 30.
> thanks for everyone support and wish you all to hear good news soon.


Congrats! Great news!


----------



## slagozzz

staycool said:


> hii everyone,
> i got my visa grant this morning after long wait. my medicals were referred on January 30.
> thanks for everyone support and wish you all to hear good news soon.


Please share your timeline and visa subclass........


----------



## Guest

superm said:


> Congrats Amit!
> 
> And 10th Certificate should do as birth proof! Many have used the same!


Thanks superm.


----------



## Guest

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats


Thanks a lot.


----------



## RAVINDRAW

Congrats to everyone who got grants. Time for celebrations!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## superm

dharmesh said:


> Hello,
> 
> how many days does it take for the MEDS process?
> 
> How many days to schedule appointment and then after appointment, how many days for doc to upload the documents?


when you call clinic
- it depends on schedule of doc that how soon an appointment can be arranged.
- generally takes couple of day to upload. Few days after which - med link from eVisa should disappear!
- Its observed that finalization or referral generally happens within a week or two from uploaded date!
best of luck!


----------



## ian.thomas

Hi Superm,

My agent has emailed CO the requested documents 12 days back.

He hasnt uploaded it on evisa saying its not required. I was wondering if we upload will that expedite the process.

Thanks


----------



## haryk

mandanapu said:


> Hi haryk,
> My co confirmed that my wife medicals got cleared and she said my medicals are reviewing by medical officers.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


ohh ok Thanks for updating


----------



## va13

Amit83 said:


> Thanks man. I submitted my 10th passing certificate as DOB proof. I guess passport will also do as proof.
> She usually responds only when some document is needed. In my case current HR got verification call also. I guess give it some time before mailing her, as for me it took more than 2 months after CO allocation.


Hi Amit
Thanks for the quick response.
Atleast now I know that my documents are complete


----------



## superm

ian.thomas said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> My agent has emailed CO the requested documents 12 days back.
> 
> He hasnt uploaded it on evisa saying its not required. I was wondering if we upload will that expedite the process.
> 
> Thanks


Its a safe option to upload. But its not something that will speed up process!
I guess its fine as long as CO received the mail!


----------



## tdsw

Hii,

Any one got on 6 May 2013 for visa invitation?
Plz plz share information...

Thanks


----------



## ishaanchal

Guys, I have filed my 190 Visa today ! Any idea how long does it takes to get a CO appointed ?

Appreciated


----------



## raaj

anybody with Team 31 Co - KS ?


----------



## ishaanchal

*May 190 Visa Lodge Gang*

Guys, I had always been reading about the Visa lodge gangs.. And ever since then I badly wanted to join this group ! finally I have managed to file my 190 Visa today. 

All those of us who have filed their Visa in May or let it be April are requested to share their journeys and timelines. 

Any idea how long does it takes to get a CO appointed ? I guess 4-5 weeks. Correct me if im wrong !

Lets keep rolling !

Regards
​Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## jogiyogi

Amit83 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Granted visa today from Brisbane team 34. Thanks for all your help during this time.
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


Congratulation Amit. Good start of week.


----------



## Nurse

Count me in.

I have submitted my ss application to NSW onshore on 18th December 2012. I had to leave the country at the end of Feb. this year as I could not get a response from NSW and my student visa wasn't extended. I got the approval on the 1st of May and finally submitted my 190 application on the 3rd of May (just a week after my medical expired)  Now I have to do the medicals again for my whole family (family of 5) and I know for sure my meds will be referred... So I am hoping I get the approval by the end of the year.... If I don't get PR and enter Australia by the end of the year, I will not be eligible for citizenship after 1 year.... So guys pray for me too... All the best to you all..


----------



## akmirror

I clicked on " Organize your health examinations" and then the list of eclinics came but it is of Japan and not of Australia. Can I download the forms only and go to my nearby clinic ? 

Cheers


----------



## tdsw

akmirror said:


> I clicked on " Organize your health examinations" and then the list of eclinics came but it is of Japan and not of Australia. Can I download the forms only and go to my nearby clinic ?
> 
> Cheers


Hii,

Any one got on 6 May 2013 for visa invitation?
Plz plz share information...

Thanks


----------



## vishsang

akmirror said:


> I clicked on " Organize your health examinations" and then the list of eclinics came but it is of Japan and not of Australia. Can I download the forms only and go to my nearby clinic ?
> 
> Cheers


When you first click "Organize your health examinations", you should have gotten get a form asking you questions about your medical history. Once you fill this out, you will be able to see a link to download your referral letter. Do you see this?

If so, then follow the procedure mentioned here to get your health exams in Australia: Arranging a Health Examination
You need to take the referral letter and Forms 26 & 160 with you along with other documents listed in the link.

If you didnt see the medical history questionnaire or the referral letter, you might need to contact DIAC and ask them. Alternately, wait for someone else to reply... I am not familiar with this particular problem.


----------



## ishaanchal

Thanks for joining in Nurse .. !! Can you please tell me what do you mean by "Medicals getting referred" I have heard it a lot and have started worrying about it !

Don't worry.. You'll sail thru this time ! My prayers are with you


----------



## th03

looks like a quiet day today


----------



## outlander

I received the grant last friday. However when i click on 'View grant letter' in visa page a popup window is appearing which is blank.
Tried viewing it using chome and IE but no luck. Anyone facing this issue?


----------



## akmirror

vishsang said:


> When you first click "Organize your health examinations", you should have gotten get a form asking you questions about your medical history. Once you fill this out, you will be able to see a link to download your referral letter. Do you see this?
> 
> If so, then follow the procedure mentioned here to get your health exams in Australia: Arranging a Health Examination
> You need to take the referral letter and Forms 26 & 160 with you along with other documents listed in the link.
> 
> If you didnt see the medical history questionnaire or the referral letter, you might need to contact DIAC and ask them. Alternately, wait for someone else to reply... I am not familiar with this particular problem.


I did not see any medical history questionnaire or the ref. letter. I thought I could just use the forms and go to eclinic and do the tests. The clinic will send the health examination online was my understanding !! 

Please help me understand this guys!!


----------



## ayshasworld

superm said:


> Hey Aysha,
> Do not post full names of COs - Initials works too! Let them have a bit of privacy
> Also - Sometimes they are not able to check few docs in eVisa system, and hence they ask for the same. Send them by mail if you have not yet!
> 
> As soon as you get pcc - upload and mail the same irrespective of being asked or not!
> Hang in there - you are almost there!
> Best of luck!


Superm, thanks, I am now frantically trying to edit my post but cannot find out how. And here I was thinking how come only I know my CO's name whereas everyone else has initials!! 

Thanks for your advice


----------



## ayshasworld

slagozzz said:


> What is your timeline?..........


Lodged on March 4th, Meds given April 24th. It's an ACT sponsorship which we received in February


----------



## Guest

jogiyogi said:


> Congratulation Amit. Good start of week.


Thanks jogiyogi


----------



## applyoz

outlander said:


> I received the grant last friday. However when i click on 'View grant letter' in visa page a popup window is appearing which is blank.
> Tried viewing it using chome and IE but no luck. Anyone facing this issue?


Do not worry about this, most of the guys have the same issue. As long as you have the grant letter from the CO, this doesn't matter.


----------



## ishaanchal

ayshasworld said:


> Lodged on March 4th, Meds given April 24th. It's an ACT sponsorship which we received in February


Hi Ayesha !! Can you please share your timeline ? When did you get your CO ?


----------



## ayshasworld

mandanapu said:


> I've same co as yours
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


I see that you have a complete application submitted and are waiting for about a month now - has she asked for anything else? Hope you get your visa soon!


----------



## australia.ind

th03 said:


> looks like a quiet day today


Even I feel the same


----------



## ayshasworld

ishaanchal said:


> Hi Ayesha !! Can you please share your timeline ? When did you get your CO ?


Hi! So can someone pls tell me how I put my timeline in my signature?

It is roughly -

November - VETASSESS skills assessment, Dec 19th - lodged EOI, Jan 4th - app- lied ACT Sponsorship, Mid-Feb - received ACT sponsorship, 11th March - Lodged application, April 10 - CO appointed and requested Meds and secondary applicant English, April 24th - Requested docs were uploaded


----------



## DSS

nazanin5879 said:


> hi dear DSS and every one
> can u help me
> i lodged my visa application on 12 feb 2013 subclass 190 but after 3 months no case officer allocated to me ?
> is this usual?
> 
> i just received an email which is was in the CC of the email and email was to gsmteam34 with the c/0 name brooke king
> does any body know her
> up to know no body contacted with me ?




Hey probably you will have call DIAC and check regarding this mail. Or you can check the status using this link 
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


Regards

Dss


----------



## findraj

outlander said:


> I received the grant last friday. However when i click on 'View grant letter' in visa page a popup window is appearing which is blank.
> Tried viewing it using chome and IE but no luck. Anyone facing this issue?


It is the same letter that was emailed to you. Takes time to load, clear your cache and do it on chrome you might be able to 'download' it


----------



## ishaanchal

ayshasworld said:


> Hi! So can someone pls tell me how I put my timeline in my signature?
> 
> It is roughly -
> 
> November - VETASSESS skills assessment, Dec 19th - lodged EOI, Jan 4th - app- lied ACT Sponsorship, Mid-Feb - received ACT sponsorship, 11th March - Lodged application, April 10 - CO appointed and requested Meds and secondary applicant English, April 24th - Requested docs were uploaded


You're almost there . Can you please tell me did you uploaded all your ITR's and Form 16 as well ?? Im too mucch scared. I just filed in my e-Visa today !


----------



## applyoz

Amit83 said:


> Thanks man. I submitted my 10th passing certificate as DOB proof. I guess passport will also do as proof.
> She usually responds only when some document is needed. In my case current HR got verification call also. I guess give it some time before mailing her, as for me it took more than 2 months after CO allocation.


Congrats Amit and all the best.


----------



## ishaanchal

ayshasworld said:


> Hi! So can someone pls tell me how I put my timeline in my signature?
> 
> It is roughly -
> 
> November - VETASSESS skills assessment, Dec 19th - lodged EOI, Jan 4th - app- lied ACT Sponsorship, Mid-Feb - received ACT sponsorship, 11th March - Lodged application, April 10 - CO appointed and requested Meds and secondary applicant English, April 24th - Requested docs were uploaded


Go to the Quicklinks segment above and you'll see a link of Editing Signatures !

Good Luck !


----------



## applyoz

findraj said:


> It is the same letter that was emailed to you. Takes time to load, clear your cache and do it on chrome you might be able to 'download' it


Tried that 'n' number of times, but each time i see the same blank page 

Now, I have given it up though my hubby is still trying


----------



## mandanapu

ayshasworld said:


> I see that you have a complete application submitted and are waiting for about a month now - has she asked for anything else? Hope you get your visa soon!


Yup. She has requested for additional proof of Australia and India work exp and my medicals as well. we have submitted everything on the same day. My wife and I undergone medicals on 22/03/13 but co received only my wife's medicals and unfortunately she has not found my medicals in cyber space. So I sent her medical receipts as a proof and she has replied me on 26/04/13 after a couple of follow ups and said she found my medicals and they are referred. So no idea how long it's going to take now? Waiting eagerly for grant. If I'm lucky I'll get my grant in couple of weeks.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## mandanapu

ayshasworld said:


> Hi! So can someone pls tell me how I put my timeline in my signature?
> 
> It is roughly -
> 
> November - VETASSESS skills assessment, Dec 19th - lodged EOI, Jan 4th - app- lied ACT Sponsorship, Mid-Feb - received ACT sponsorship, 11th March - Lodged application, April 10 - CO appointed and requested Meds and secondary applicant English, April 24th - Requested docs were uploaded


Hi ayshasworld,
When was co allotted? I noticed it was on April 10th. Is it true? If so v both have co on same day

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## ozjunkie

hey guys. I am on CLOUD 9, I still cant believe my eyes. I am now, officially, an Australian PR!!! It's still not sinking in. CO granted me the PR in just 4 hours after I sent the FORM 80 & Education Transcripts today. I cant believe how fast this entire process has been completed. On Mar 19 2013, I did not even have my ACS clearance! After March 19 2013, its just been over 2 months now and I have already received the grant. Thanks to all the folks & Special thanks to Superm . Sincerely Appreciate your help mate. See you guys in OZ :clap2: lane:


----------



## neelarao

ozjunkie said:


> hey guys. I am on CLOUD 9, I still cant believe my eyes. I am now, officially, an Australian PR!!! It's still not sinking in. CO granted me the PR in just 4 hours after I sent the FORM 80 & Education Transcripts today. I cant believe how fast this entire process has been completed. On Mar 19 2013, I did not even have my ACS clearance! After March 19 2013, its just been over 2 months now and I have already received the grant. Thanks to all the folks & Special thanks to Superm . Sincerely Appreciate your help mate. See you guys in OZ :clap2: lane:


Congratulations!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ayshasworld

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## ayshasworld

mandanapu said:


> Hi ayshasworld,
> When was co allotted? I noticed it was on April 10th. Is it true? If so v both have co on same day
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Yes it is!! So we are pretty much in the same boat, only difference is we have not yet got our PCC and she has not asked for it yet either.


----------



## applyoz

ozjunkie said:


> hey guys. I am on CLOUD 9, I still cant believe my eyes. I am now, officially, an Australian PR!!! It's still not sinking in. CO granted me the PR in just 4 hours after I sent the FORM 80 & Education Transcripts today. I cant believe how fast this entire process has been completed. On Mar 19 2013, I did not even have my ACS clearance! After March 19 2013, its just been over 2 months now and I have already received the grant. Thanks to all the folks & Special thanks to Superm . Sincerely Appreciate your help mate. See you guys in OZ :clap2: lane:


Awsome..congrats :clap2: :clap2: 

All the best.


----------



## ayshasworld

Testing my new signature people


----------



## ishaanchal

ayshasworld said:


> Testing my new signature people


You did it !! Congrats !


----------



## ayshasworld

ishaanchal said:


> You're almost there . Can you please tell me did you uploaded all your ITR's and Form 16 as well ?? Im too mucch scared. I just filed in my e-Visa today !


Sorry, what is ITR? Sorry, I am still getting used to all the acronyms, etc.


----------



## ishaanchal

ayshasworld said:


> Sorry, what is ITR? Sorry, I am still getting used to all the acronyms, etc.


Income Tax Returns


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congratulations*



ozjunkie said:


> hey guys. I am on CLOUD 9, I still cant believe my eyes. I am now, officially, an Australian PR!!! It's still not sinking in. CO granted me the PR in just 4 hours after I sent the FORM 80 & Education Transcripts today. I cant believe how fast this entire process has been completed. On Mar 19 2013, I did not even have my ACS clearance! After March 19 2013, its just been over 2 months now and I have already received the grant. Thanks to all the folks & Special thanks to Superm . Sincerely Appreciate your help mate. See you guys in OZ :clap2: lane:



Congratulations .. and enjoy your grant. ... :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Let us know your CO and from which team.


----------



## amitw

Hi,
I've got invitation today, but my daughter's(6 months old) passport is not ready yet. 
Can I submit my application right now, and later update it, to add her as a dependent?


----------



## ayshasworld

ishaanchal said:


> Income Tax Returns


Aha, thanks ishaanchal! Yes, we submitted ITR, payslips, bank statements, reference letter, the works. Also, it is my husband who is the main applicant. He is going on with his life while I navigate forums, worry and tear my hair out


----------



## Guest

applyoz said:


> Congrats Amit and all the best.


Thanks and all the best to you too..


----------



## haryk

ozjunkie said:


> hey guys. I am on CLOUD 9, I still cant believe my eyes. I am now, officially, an Australian PR!!! It's still not sinking in. CO granted me the PR in just 4 hours after I sent the FORM 80 & Education Transcripts today. I cant believe how fast this entire process has been completed. On Mar 19 2013, I did not even have my ACS clearance! After March 19 2013, its just been over 2 months now and I have already received the grant. Thanks to all the folks & Special thanks to Superm . Sincerely Appreciate your help mate. See you guys in OZ :clap2: lane:


Congratulations


----------



## outlander

I have the grant letter from CO which was sent in email. 
Thanks findraj and applyoz..


Congrats ozjunkie...have a blast


----------



## anandlitesh

outlander said:


> I have the grant letter from CO which was sent in email.
> Thanks findraj and applyoz..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats ozjunkie...have a blast



Congrates dear.......


----------



## ishaanchal

ayshasworld said:


> Aha, thanks ishaanchal! Yes, we submitted ITR, payslips, bank statements, reference letter, the works. Also, it is my husband who is the main applicant. He is going on with his life while I navigate forums, worry and tear my hair out


Cheers !!! Iv'e given my migration agency everything .. Now lets see what all does he uploads !


----------



## farhanghafoor

Hi guys, I submitted my application on Mar19th with everything frontloaded. But i havent heared from DIAC yet. Will they notify my of CO allocation or he might be looking at my application on his own.

IELTS Acad - 8.5(L), 8.5(R), 8(W), 8(S) EOI Lodged - 1st Feb- 189 Invite : 4th Feb Lodged: 19th Mar , Medicals: 5 Apr, PCC: 5th Apr, CO: Not received any notification yet?????


----------



## Manvir

ozjunkie said:


> hey guys. I am on CLOUD 9, I still cant believe my eyes. I am now, officially, an Australian PR!!! It's still not sinking in. CO granted me the PR in just 4 hours after I sent the FORM 80 & Education Transcripts today. I cant believe how fast this entire process has been completed. On Mar 19 2013, I did not even have my ACS clearance! After March 19 2013, its just been over 2 months now and I have already received the grant. Thanks to all the folks & Special thanks to Superm . Sincerely Appreciate your help mate. See you guys in OZ :clap2: lane:


Congrats junkie !!


----------



## madrag

ozjunkie said:


> hey guys. I am on CLOUD 9, I still cant believe my eyes. I am now, officially, an Australian PR!!! It's still not sinking in. CO granted me the PR in just 4 hours after I sent the FORM 80 & Education Transcripts today. I cant believe how fast this entire process has been completed. On Mar 19 2013, I did not even have my ACS clearance! After March 19 2013, its just been over 2 months now and I have already received the grant. Thanks to all the folks & Special thanks to Superm . Sincerely Appreciate your help mate. See you guys in OZ :clap2: lane:


congrats :clap2:


----------



## Manvir

No CO yet. 8th week going on !!


----------



## Beeceejohn

Thank you God! I was shocked and overwhelmed with joy when I received the only e-mail from my CO today and it was my GRANT letter. I was actually expecting mail regarding CO allocation so that I can send my medical result sent to me by Medibank. But to my chagrin, I saw Grant mail eventhough I still have the result with me. I still can't explain it though. Anyway, I wish others speedy grant! Thanks for sharing information on this forum. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## australia.ind

Beeceejohn said:


> Thank you God! I was shocked and overwhelmed with joy when I received the only e-mail from my CO today and it was my GRANT letter. I was actually expecting mail regarding CO allocation so that I can send my medical result sent to me by Medibank. But to my chagrin, I saw Grant mail eventhough I still have the result with me. I still can't explain it though. Anyway, I wish others speedy grant! Thanks for sharing information on this forum. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats!!! Thats a great new!!! Can you share your timeline?


----------



## madrag

Beeceejohn said:


> Thank you God! I was shocked and overwhelmed with joy when I received the only e-mail from my CO today and it was my GRANT letter. I was actually expecting mail regarding CO allocation so that I can send my medical result sent to me by Medibank. But to my chagrin, I saw Grant mail eventhough I still have the result with me. I still can't explain it though. Anyway, I wish others speedy grant! Thanks for sharing information on this forum. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


That's great news. congrats. :clap2:


----------



## cocofrap

The CO allocation dates have changed on the website. It used to say within 10 weeks of lodgement, now it says within 8 weeks. To those who are still waiting, hang in there. They're picking up the pace.  
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm

Congratulations to all those who received their grants recently!


----------



## silversulphur

Hi All,

Today CO is allocated to my case, and he has asked work and character related documents. As far as I know character certificate is nothing but PCC which i do possess. Now coming to work related documents he has asked me all the offer/appointment, relieving, wage review letters and , salary slips, bank statements, tax documents. Additionally EPF statement, I am not sure how should i get EPF statements for my entire tenure.

However, i do have bank statements and salary slips as well as tax documents (form 16).

Please advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ruparandhawa

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today CO is allocated to my case, and he has asked work and character related documents. As far as I know character certificate is nothing but PCC which i do possess. Now coming to work related documents he has asked me all the offer/appointment, relieving, wage review letters and , salary slips, bank statements, tax documents. Additionally EPF statement, I am not sure how should i get EPF statements for my entire tenure.
> 
> However, i do have bank statements and salary slips as well as tax documents (form 16).
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Bank Statement, Salary Slip, tax document and form 16 will be sufficient


----------



## applyoz

ruparandhawa said:


> Bank Statement, Salary Slip, tax document and form 16 will be sufficient


+1.


----------



## madrag

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today CO is allocated to my case, and he has asked work and character related documents. As far as I know character certificate is nothing but PCC which i do possess. Now coming to work related documents he has asked me all the offer/appointment, relieving, wage review letters and , salary slips, bank statements, tax documents. Additionally EPF statement, I am not sure how should i get EPF statements for my entire tenure.
> 
> However, i do have bank statements and salary slips as well as tax documents (form 16).
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


if you lost any of the form 16s like me... (yeah, I am an idiot who misplaced form16 for few years ) try getting form 26AS. they are available online and you can get them from your bank site or incometaxefiling.gov.in


----------



## Aaa Jaa

*Contact*



mandanapu said:


> Did u already submitted your pcc and medicals? If not, your co will ask you soon. Don't worry much. If co allotted they will mail for additional docs which happened in ur case also.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Hi boss

Please accept my friend request so we can have a talk. I am almost having same timeline as you.

Thanks


----------



## Megha09

Hi Friends,
I live in Manila, Philippines,Have applied for 189 subclass.Hubby is the primary applicant.Im planning to visit India for 2 weeks.Will it have any impact on my Visa.Currently my visa application is in Medical referred stage.
Regards
Meg


----------



## mandanapu

Aaa Jaa said:


> Hi boss
> 
> Please accept my friend request so we can have a talk. I am almost having same timeline as you.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Tried to send u a private msg, but it says aaa jaa prefer not to receive private msg's. accepted ur friend request and I'm using this forum on my iPad. So most of the times I'll be available. U can MSG any time.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## jogiyogi

Megha09 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I live in Manila, Philippines,Have applied for 189 subclass.Hubby is the primary applicant.Im planning to visit India for 2 weeks.Will it have any impact on my Visa.Currently my visa application is in Medical referred stage.
> Regards
> Meg


Hi Megha, are you from India?


----------



## Megha09

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Megha, are you from India?


Yes.im from india


----------



## vinnie88

hi guys, I just logged into my e-visa portal and I saw the status "MET" next to " Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" . 

It was shown as "requested" since mid Feb, so I'm a bit confused and not sure whats happening? 

regards


----------



## Aaa Jaa

mandanapu said:


> Hi,
> Tried to send u a private msg, but it says aaa jaa prefer not to receive private msg's. accepted ur friend request and I'm using this forum on my iPad. So most of the times I'll be available. U can MSG any time.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Hi Boss,

I have tried to change settings so you can send me a pm but it says that unless my number of posts is not 5, till that time I can not send/ receive pm. Once I have 5 posts, after that they might open my pm facility.

By the way, my CO was assigned on 20th March and I have submitted Meds and all documents along with Form 80 and 1221 on 7th April. Since then, I am waiting for any news.

Please do update me with your status also.

Bye


----------



## rajesh.149

*Wishing you luck !!!*



vinnie88 said:


> hi guys, I just logged into my e-visa portal and I saw the status "MET" next to " Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" .
> 
> It was shown as "requested" since mid Feb, so I'm a bit confused and not sure whats happening?
> 
> regards



:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

That is all what I can say .. All the best !!!


----------



## kaego

Beeceejohn said:


> Thank you God! I was shocked and overwhelmed with joy when I received the only e-mail from my CO today and it was my GRANT letter. I was actually expecting mail regarding CO allocation so that I can send my medical result sent to me by Medibank. But to my chagrin, I saw Grant mail eventhough I still have the result with me. I still can't explain it though. Anyway, I wish others speedy grant! Thanks for sharing information on this forum. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Hey congratulations


----------



## dejumotalks

Beeceejohn said:


> Thank you God! I was shocked and overwhelmed with joy when I received the only e-mail from my CO today and it was my GRANT letter. I was actually expecting mail regarding CO allocation so that I can send my medical result sent to me by Medibank. But to my chagrin, I saw Grant mail eventhough I still have the result with me. I still can't explain it though. Anyway, I wish others speedy grant! Thanks for sharing information on this forum. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats Beeceejohn, am sure it is a big relief...All the best!

Would pm you later as I know its all celebrations for now.:clap2:

Dej..


----------



## dejumotalks

ozjunkie said:


> hey guys. I am on CLOUD 9, I still cant believe my eyes. I am now, officially, an Australian PR!!! It's still not sinking in. CO granted me the PR in just 4 hours after I sent the FORM 80 & Education Transcripts today. I cant believe how fast this entire process has been completed. On Mar 19 2013, I did not even have my ACS clearance! After March 19 2013, its just been over 2 months now and I have already received the grant. Thanks to all the folks & Special thanks to Superm . Sincerely Appreciate your help mate. See you guys in OZ :clap2: lane:


Your timeline is really amazing...You must really be Blessed.

In about a month!!..that's fast for 189.

Congrats man and all the best:clap2:


----------



## Manvir

I got my CO assigned today. Brisbane Team 34 - Lauren. Anyone has the same CO? 
However, she has asked for following which will just delay my application as now I need to collect all my salary slips/bank statements. Pain is to collect the ones which are more than 8 years old 

Form 80
Passport biopages - colour scan
Further evidence of Overseas and Autstralian employment proof


----------



## th03

Megha09 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I live in Manila, Philippines,Have applied for 189 subclass.Hubby is the primary applicant.Im planning to visit India for 2 weeks.Will it have any impact on my Visa.Currently my visa application is in Medical referred stage.
> Regards
> Meg


Hi Megha,
I dont think this should be a problem as it is just a short visit, but would be a good idea to let your CO know that you will be going to India for two weeks, just so they are informed.


----------



## australia.ind

vinnie88 said:


> hi guys, I just logged into my e-visa portal and I saw the status "MET" next to " Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" .
> 
> It was shown as "requested" since mid Feb, so I'm a bit confused and not sure whats happening?
> 
> regards


Good luck ,hope you will get ur grant soon


----------



## Want2Move2013

Finally, finally God decided to grant the visa! I cant be more grateful!
The life changing mail arrived today morning at 4.15 am IST. Here we are,...overwhelmed...

This forum has been the biggest support and guidance for us with this process.Thanks to all who helped especially Superm, you are amazing!
Wishing all speedy grants... I know how it feels so sincerely hope that each of you get it real soon...


----------



## hippie

I am also with the same team. The CO just contacted me after 12 wks after lodgment. :/
Weeks before that, we already followed up that a CO has been allocated and there's a name in the cc which turned out to be my CO. They're a tad slow really I guess.


----------



## anandlitesh

Want2Move2013 said:


> Finally, finally God decided to grant the visa! I cant be more grateful!
> The life changing mail arrived today morning at 4.15 am IST. Here we are,...overwhelmed...
> 
> This forum has been the biggest support and guidance for us with this process.Thanks to all who helped especially Superm, you are amazing!
> Wishing all speedy grants... I know how it feels so sincerely hope that each of you get it real soon...



Congrates Dear............

Please share your CO Initials


----------



## anandlitesh

ishaanchal said:


> Cheers !!! Iv'e given my migration agency everything .. Now lets see what all does he uploads !


Through Which agent you have filled ur Visa in Chandigarh.. Infact i have filled my Visa from agent in Changigarh only......

.


----------



## th03

Want2Move2013 said:


> Finally, finally God decided to grant the visa! I cant be more grateful!
> The life changing mail arrived today morning at 4.15 am IST. Here we are,...overwhelmed...
> 
> This forum has been the biggest support and guidance for us with this process.Thanks to all who helped especially Superm, you are amazing!
> Wishing all speedy grants... I know how it feels so sincerely hope that each of you get it real soon...


Congratulations, wish you all the best :clap2:


----------



## roninquick

anandlitesh said:


> Through Which agent you have filled ur Visa in Chandigarh.. Infact i have filled my Visa from agent in Changigarh only......
> 
> .


hi guys..m from chandigarh too..which skill & which state..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## anandlitesh

roninquick said:


> hi guys..m from chandigarh too..which skill & which state..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;



I m from Mechanical Stream and got accessed through EA... I have applied for 189 & waiting for the outcome..

Through which agent u have applied ........


----------



## roninquick

anandlitesh said:


> I m from Mechanical Stream and got accessed through EA... I have applied for 189 & waiting for the outcome..
> 
> Through which agent u have applied ........


i applied by myself..and it was a smooth sail..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## anandlitesh

roninquick said:


> i applied by myself..and it was a smooth sail..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


Gr888888..

What r the Initails of ur CO & from which team.........

.


----------



## roninquick

anandlitesh said:


> Gr888888..
> 
> What r the Initails of ur CO & from which team.........
> 
> .


A.M. from team brisbane 33..and urs??

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## anandlitesh

roninquick said:


> A.M. from team brisbane 33..and urs??
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


Mine is from GSM Team 2 Adelaide CO is RL.


----------



## jame13

Hi, Need a small clarification,my skill is assessed as Analyst programmer, and my wife skill is assessed as software tester. Can I claim partner point(Both are in different schedule)..


----------



## Ykeraliya

Hi,

I completed my medical on 26-apr-2013 from Perth, but I can still see arrange your medical link on my DIAC login. I spoke to Medibank representative today and they confirmed that our medical results are finalised and sent to DIAC on 03-may-2013.

Wanted your help to understand how long it takes to reflect on DIAC login or how long it takes to reach medical report to co?

This was the last document request by co so how long co takes after providing all the requested document.


----------



## Nurse

ishaanchal said:


> Thanks for joining in Nurse .. !! Can you please tell me what do you mean by "Medicals getting referred" I have heard it a lot and have started worrying about it !
> 
> Don't worry.. You'll sail thru this time ! My prayers are with you


Meds referred means your CO is not able to take a decision based on your medical report and sends it to to the MOC (medical officer of commonwealth) located in Sydney. The que there is quite long and may take months to get finalized. So referred in that sense means further waiting and there is a chance that you may not meet the health requirement... 

Good luck to you too.


----------



## mirza_755

reehan said:


> Hi
> 
> I lodged my visa on march 08, co assigned on april 5, Medicals and Pcc uploaded on April 24. Since then no update. My co is from team 34 with BD initials. Anyone with same co?


I have same CO. He asked me to submit PCC and medical on 19th Feb. I made them on 3rd march. My medical was reffred and cleared on 1st may 2013. BD asked few ques related with Form 80 and I replied on 2nd may. Now waiting his reply......what about u ?


----------



## mirza_755

jayptl said:


> they asked for secodary documents for Employment?? or got anybody verification??


Yes they also asked financial status in secondary education during unemployment. I told them my parents were supported to me in that time.what about u ?


----------



## akmirror

Want2Move2013 said:


> Finally, finally God decided to grant the visa! I cant be more grateful!
> The life changing mail arrived today morning at 4.15 am IST. Here we are,...overwhelmed...
> 
> This forum has been the biggest support and guidance for us with this process.Thanks to all who helped especially Superm, you are amazing!
> Wishing all speedy grants... I know how it feels so sincerely hope that each of you get it real soon...


Many Many Congratulations....:clap2:........Now the lane: begins!!!


----------



## navjeet

ishaanchal said:


> Guys, I have filed my 190 Visa today ! Any idea how long does it takes to get a CO appointed ?
> 
> Appreciated


you may get. CO by end of this month and not late than that.


----------



## vishsang

Want2Move2013 said:


> Finally, finally God decided to grant the visa! I cant be more grateful!
> The life changing mail arrived today morning at 4.15 am IST. Here we are,...overwhelmed...
> 
> This forum has been the biggest support and guidance for us with this process.Thanks to all who helped especially Superm, you are amazing!
> Wishing all speedy grants... I know how it feels so sincerely hope that each of you get it real soon...


Congratulations!


----------



## vishsang

Beeceejohn said:


> Thank you God! I was shocked and overwhelmed with joy when I received the only e-mail from my CO today and it was my GRANT letter. I was actually expecting mail regarding CO allocation so that I can send my medical result sent to me by Medibank. But to my chagrin, I saw Grant mail eventhough I still have the result with me. I still can't explain it though. Anyway, I wish others speedy grant! Thanks for sharing information on this forum. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations!


----------



## rupinder.jit

Have anyone been allocated CO with Initials: VL Team 31 ?


----------



## ishaanchal

roninquick said:


> hi guys..m from chandigarh too..which skill & which state..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


Im from chandigarh as well .. Waiting for CO !


----------



## rupinder.jit

ishaanchal said:


> Im from chandigarh as well .. Waiting for CO !


I am also from CHD


----------



## akmirror

Hi Guys, 

Need your advice. I cannot seem to get the medical letters when I click 'Organize your health'. Can I just download Form 26 and Form 160, fill them up with my TRN and go to eclinic for health examinations ? I am onshore.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## pm5

akmirror said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your advice. I cannot seem to get the medical letters when I click 'Organize your health'. Can I just download Form 26 and Form 160, fill them up with my TRN and go to eclinic for health examinations ? I am onshore.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


I was facing the same problem. Drop a mail to [email protected] with your TRN number, name and passport no. The TRN needs to get activated before the med docs can locate your case. So just downloading the form & walking into the clinic won't help.


----------



## vishsang

akmirror said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your advice. I cannot seem to get the medical letters when I click 'Organize your health'. Can I just download Form 26 and Form 160, fill them up with my TRN and go to eclinic for health examinations ? I am onshore.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


While you wait for someone else who is onshore to reply, you might want to call up a local MediBank and ask them if it is fine...


----------



## ishaanchal

navjeet said:


> you may get. CO by end of this month and not late than that.


Thaks Navjeet .. Since I've got my PCC done in Sep 2012. You reckon i should front load my Medicals as well ?


----------



## ruparandhawa

Want2Move2013 said:


> Finally, finally God decided to grant the visa! I cant be more grateful!
> The life changing mail arrived today morning at 4.15 am IST. Here we are,...overwhelmed...
> 
> This forum has been the biggest support and guidance for us with this process.Thanks to all who helped especially Superm, you are amazing!
> Wishing all speedy grants... I know how it feels so sincerely hope that each of you get it real soon...


Congrats..
Enjoy..


----------



## rp10026391

pm5 said:


> I was facing the same problem. Drop a mail to [email protected] with your TRN number, name and passport no. The TRN needs to get activated before the med docs can locate your case. So just downloading the form & walking into the clinic won't help.


I am facing same problem too...

I will drop a mail to [email protected]. Lets see....


----------



## thumbsup

*Got the Grant !!!!!*

Hey Guys, We got the grant today. Email arrived at 9:39 AM IST today. looks like our CO needed a reminder 
I dropped her an email yesterday regarding an update on the medical. and Today we got the grant!!!!

Thanks every one for the continued support and guidance to this forum. MAy every one's dream come true to stay and work in AU.

Cheers and all the best. :clap2:

Another milestone to be achieved now.. .. Job hunting !! :boxing:


----------



## vishsang

thumbsup said:


> Hey Guys, We got the grant today. Email arrived at 9:39 AM IST today. looks like our CO needed a reminder
> I dropped her an email yesterday regarding an update on the medical. and Today we got the grant!!!!
> 
> Thanks every one for the continued support and guidance to this forum. MAy every one's dream come true to stay and work in AU.
> 
> Cheers and all the best. :clap2:
> 
> Another milestone to be achieved now.. .. Job hunting !! :boxing:


Congratulations! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## mandanapu

Manvir said:


> I got my CO assigned today. Brisbane Team 34 - Lauren. Anyone has the same CO?
> However, she has asked for following which will just delay my application as now I need to collect all my salary slips/bank statements. Pain is to collect the ones which are more than 8 years old
> 
> Form 80
> Passport biopages - colour scan
> Further evidence of Overseas and Autstralian employment proof


Hi manvir,

I've same co. Don't disclose her full name. Initials should be fine here. Yes even she requested Further evidence of Overseas and Autstralian employment proof for me. So we have submitted offer letter, appraisal letters, transfer letters, pay hike letters and two months of Indian pay slips. Luckily i've all my Australian pay slips, so submitted them as my Australian exp proofs.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## akmirror

thumbsup said:


> Hey Guys, We got the grant today. Email arrived at 9:39 AM IST today. looks like our CO needed a reminder
> I dropped her an email yesterday regarding an update on the medical. and Today we got the grant!!!!
> 
> Thanks every one for the continued support and guidance to this forum. MAy every one's dream come true to stay and work in AU.
> 
> Cheers and all the best. :clap2:
> 
> Another milestone to be achieved now.. .. Job hunting !! :boxing:


Congrats!!!


----------



## superm

Want2Move2013 said:


> Finally, finally God decided to grant the visa! I cant be more grateful!
> The life changing mail arrived today morning at 4.15 am IST. Here we are,...overwhelmed...
> 
> This forum has been the biggest support and guidance for us with this process.Thanks to all who helped especially Superm, you are amazing!
> Wishing all speedy grants... I know how it feels so sincerely hope that each of you get it real soon...


Congrats - want2move!
:clap2::clap2:

And thanks for the kind words


----------



## superm

jame13 said:


> Hi, Need a small clarification,my skill is assessed as Analyst programmer, and my wife skill is assessed as software tester. Can I claim partner point(Both are in different schedule)..


Nope - have to be in same list!


----------



## akmirror

pm5 said:


> I was facing the same problem. Drop a mail to [email protected] with your TRN number, name and passport no. The TRN needs to get activated before the med docs can locate your case. So just downloading the form & walking into the clinic won't help.


Thanks. Sent the email.


----------



## RAVINDRAW

thumbsup said:


> Hey Guys, We got the grant today. Email arrived at 9:39 AM IST today. looks like our CO needed a reminder
> I dropped her an email yesterday regarding an update on the medical. and Today we got the grant!!!!
> 
> Thanks every one for the continued support and guidance to this forum. MAy every one's dream come true to stay and work in AU.
> 
> Cheers and all the best. :clap2:
> 
> Another milestone to be achieved now.. .. Job hunting !! :boxing:


Congratulations and celebrations. I am next in line with same CO


----------



## australia.ind

My spuse medicals were referred,not sure of date,Any idea how long it takes now to get cleared..(his bp was high,we undergone all test and everything was normal)


----------



## madrag

thumbsup said:


> Hey Guys, We got the grant today. Email arrived at 9:39 AM IST today. looks like our CO needed a reminder
> I dropped her an email yesterday regarding an update on the medical. and Today we got the grant!!!!
> 
> Thanks every one for the continued support and guidance to this forum. MAy every one's dream come true to stay and work in AU.
> 
> Cheers and all the best. :clap2:
> 
> Another milestone to be achieved now.. .. Job hunting !! :boxing:


great news. congrats. :clap2:
After what you've said, I think my CO needs some reminding too.:whip::boink:


----------



## silversulphur

ruparandhawa said:


> Bank Statement, Salary Slip, tax document and form 16 will be sufficient





applyoz said:


> +1.





madrag said:


> if you lost any of the form 16s like me... (yeah, I am an idiot who misplaced form16 for few years ) try getting form 26AS. they are available online and you can get them from your bank site or incometaxefiling.gov.in



Hi Ruparandhawa,

First of all thanks.

I have almost all salary slips (may be 4-5 missing), bank statements i have for my entire tenure except for 4 months, and regarding form 16's except for current year thats 2012-2013 I have all of them.

Now, Sir many of the salary slips I have are hard copies (black and white) so I just scanned them and sent to my agent, is it fine??

Also I am not sure how to get EPF statements, any idea regarding that?

One more thing in EOI i have claimed 5 points for my work experience even though I have 5+ years of experience with documentation.

Please advice.


----------



## superm

ozjunkie said:


> hey guys. I am on CLOUD 9, I still cant believe my eyes. I am now, officially, an Australian PR!!! It's still not sinking in. CO granted me the PR in just 4 hours after I sent the FORM 80 & Education Transcripts today. I cant believe how fast this entire process has been completed. On Mar 19 2013, I did not even have my ACS clearance! After March 19 2013, its just been over 2 months now and I have already received the grant. Thanks to all the folks & Special thanks to Superm . Sincerely Appreciate your help mate. See you guys in OZ :clap2: lane:


Congrats buddy!
Almost missed your post there.. 
And your welcome 'mayte'!

When are you planning to move?


----------



## ansh

pm5 said:


> I was facing the same problem. Drop a mail to [email protected] with your TRN number, name and passport no. The TRN needs to get activated before the med docs can locate your case. So just downloading the form & walking into the clinic won't help.



Hi PM5,

I had sent a mail to [email protected] on 3rd, but haven't received any reply or acknowledgment mail as yet.
What is their usual time of response.

Regards


----------



## superm

ansh said:


> Hi PM5,
> 
> I had sent a mail to [email protected] on 3rd, but haven't received any reply or acknowledgment mail as yet.
> What is their usual time of response.
> 
> Regards


a week or two!


----------



## superm

ayshasworld said:


> Superm, thanks, I am now frantically trying to edit my post but cannot find out how. And here I was thinking how come only I know my CO's name whereas everyone else has initials!!
> 
> Thanks for your advice


lolz!
No problem - you can not edit your post after 10-15 minutes!
May some Admin might do that!
your welcome


----------



## slagozzz

superm said:


> lolz!
> No problem - you can not edit your post after 10-15 minutes!
> May some Admin might do that!
> your welcome


Hi superm,

Please need your advice. I have got a reply from my CO that they could not verify my work experience of a previous company of which I have submitted experience letter. The phone number, website address and address all were verified and found bogus. But the thing is that That company has closed down few months ago. What further document I can submit to support my claims? Please give me ideas.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tschaudry

slagozzz said:


> Hi superm,
> 
> Please need your advice. I have got a reply from my CO that they could not verify my work experience of a previous company of which I have submitted experience letter. The phone number, website address and address all were verified and found bogus. But the thing is that That company has closed down few months ago. What further document I can submit to support my claims? Please give me ideas.
> 
> Thanks in advance


CO?


----------



## pm5

ansh said:


> Hi PM5,
> 
> I had sent a mail to [email protected] on 3rd, but haven't received any reply or acknowledgment mail as yet.
> What is their usual time of response.
> 
> Regards


Yep as SuperM said around a week or so. I got a reply in 6 days.


----------



## sach_1213

Want2Move2013 said:


> Finally, finally God decided to grant the visa! I cant be more grateful!
> The life changing mail arrived today morning at 4.15 am IST. Here we are,...overwhelmed...
> 
> This forum has been the biggest support and guidance for us with this process.Thanks to all who helped especially Superm, you are amazing!
> Wishing all speedy grants... I know how it feels so sincerely hope that each of you get it real soon...


Congrats


----------



## sach_1213

thumbsup said:


> Hey Guys, We got the grant today. Email arrived at 9:39 AM IST today. looks like our CO needed a reminder
> I dropped her an email yesterday regarding an update on the medical. and Today we got the grant!!!!
> 
> Thanks every one for the continued support and guidance to this forum. MAy every one's dream come true to stay and work in AU.
> 
> Cheers and all the best. :clap2:
> 
> Another milestone to be achieved now.. .. Job hunting !! :boxing:


Congrats


----------



## dharmesh

Any one from Mumbai. How much time does it take for PCC ? I lodged PCC application on 29th April 2013. Today I went to local Police Station and they have not yet recieved my application. On asking they said the process will be similar to what is ond e for passport, First it will go to CID, then local policestaion , then a guy would come to my house, then we need to visit police station with all docs. But this would take well over 2-3 months, according to their speed.

I very much frustrated and confused.


----------



## findraj

dharmesh said:


> Any one from Mumbai. How much time does it take for PCC ? I lodged PCC application on 29th April 2013. Today I went to local Police Station and they have not yet recieved my application. On asking they said the process will be similar to what is ond e for passport, First it will go to CID, then local policestaion , then a guy would come to my house, then we need to visit police station with all docs. But this would take well over 2-3 months, according to their speed.
> 
> I very much frustrated and confused.


Close to 2 months actually. CID Office is in Fort. A total nightmare, dont even think of going there, its crowded, and they have wierd working hours and would prolly take 3 days of queuing up. 

One thing you can do is track it online through this site.
Mumbai Police : Passport Status

Also 1090 will help you track status it usually take 3 weeks from PSK to local police station, once it reaches the local police station, they will visit you at your "home" and verify the papers you submitted(potential for cops to earn"extra money"). Depending on their findings they will give a +ve or -ve report to CID. 

Then about 3 weeks from the date they visit your home you will get your PCC..

6-8 weeks I would say, no point going to police station unless you know the application has reached there.


----------



## thumbsup

vishsang said:


> Congratulations! :clap2::clap2:


Thanks a lot


----------



## applyoz

thumbsup said:


> Hey Guys, We got the grant today. Email arrived at 9:39 AM IST today. looks like our CO needed a reminder
> I dropped her an email yesterday regarding an update on the medical. and Today we got the grant!!!!
> 
> Thanks every one for the continued support and guidance to this forum. MAy every one's dream come true to stay and work in AU.
> 
> Cheers and all the best. :clap2:
> 
> Another milestone to be achieved now.. .. Job hunting !! :boxing:


Congratulations. :clap2: :clap2: We had the same CO. All the best


----------



## thumbsup

akmirror said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks akmirror. all the best for your grant!!


----------



## applyoz

Want2Move2013 said:


> Finally, finally God decided to grant the visa! I cant be more grateful!
> The life changing mail arrived today morning at 4.15 am IST. Here we are,...overwhelmed...
> 
> This forum has been the biggest support and guidance for us with this process.Thanks to all who helped especially Superm, you are amazing!
> Wishing all speedy grants... I know how it feels so sincerely hope that each of you get it real soon...


Congratulations and All the best :clap2::clap2:


----------



## australia.ind

My spuse medicals were referred,not sure of date,Any idea how long it takes now to get cleared..(his bp was high,we undergone all test and everything was normal) 

We did medicals on march 23rd,my husband bp was high and they asked him to come on next day we went and his bp was normal.

After a week again we got a call from Apollo saying tehy wrote a mail to Australian High Commission and he need to get cardiologist clearance.

We went on April 12th and did all test Creatinine,ECG,echo ,
24 hours BP monitoring,everything came normal and the hospital uploaded the docs on april 15th.

My husband "Orgaanize health link didn't disappear,worried ,mailed CO..no reply..Called DIAC customer service ,they said no medicals have been received for my husband,,finally called CO today and he sent a mail taht its referred but he didn't mention the dates when it was.Mine and daugther's were cleared.Any idea how long it takes and hw to find the dates when it was referred..Going crazy..


----------



## thumbsup

RAVINDRAW said:


> Congratulations and celebrations. I am next in line with same CO


Sure. I hope so.. thanks


----------



## thumbsup

madrag said:


> great news. congrats. :clap2:
> After what you've said, I think my CO needs some reminding too.:whip::boink:


 try it..
I sent the last document on 30th April... may be its just a week but i thought of asking for medical status and he/ she gave me the Grant in return.

Its a nice day today...


----------



## thumbsup

sach_1213 said:


> Congrats


Thanks Sach_1213..


----------



## thumbsup

australia.ind said:


> My spuse medicals were referred,not sure of date,Any idea how long it takes now to get cleared..(his bp was high,we undergone all test and everything was normal)
> 
> We did medicals on march 23rd,my husband bp was high and they asked him to come on next day we went and his bp was normal.
> 
> After a week again we got a call from Apollo saying tehy wrote a mail to Australian High Commission and he need to get cardiologist clearance.
> 
> We went on April 12th and did all test Creatinine,ECG,echo ,
> 24 hours BP monitoring,everything came normal and the hospital uploaded the docs on april 15th.
> 
> My husband "Orgaanize health link didn't disappear,worried ,mailed CO..no reply..Called DIAC customer service ,they said no medicals have been received for my husband,,finally called CO today and he sent a mail taht its referred but he didn't mention the dates when it was.Mine and daugther's were cleared.Any idea how long it takes and hw to find the dates when it was referred..Going crazy..


sorry to learn that!

referred cases take 90 days as I read somewhere.. but referred cases of march also got cleared in april end.. Not sure if there is any priority order is it case by case basis.

All the best!


----------



## rzaman

slagozzz said:


> Hi superm,
> 
> Please need your advice. I have got a reply from my CO that they could not verify my work experience of a previous company of which I have submitted experience letter. The phone number, website address and address all were verified and found bogus. But the thing is that That company has closed down few months ago. What further document I can submit to support my claims? Please give me ideas.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Slagozz, I got my 190 VISA on 17th April 2013, although I have applied 15th August, 2012. I was following your posts and I saw you have been helping a lot of people. 

Anyway, I have helped a few people offline here in Dhaka and there were similar situations. You should try to get one top management person from the previous company, best if you can get the signatory of your reference letter. Then get a correction letter explaining the company is shut down and new contact numbers for related persons. AU embassy normally dont call the people who signed the letter here in BD. So additional contact numbers will help. Try to get as much documents you can. Proof or contact numbers of different people in the company will help you.


----------



## australia.ind

thumbsup said:


> sorry to learn that!
> 
> referred cases take 90 days as I read somewhere.. but referred cases of march also got cleared in april end.. Not sure if there is any priority order is it case by case basis.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks thubsup..You are the only replied my query.. thx


----------



## ruparandhawa

silversulphur said:


> Hi Ruparandhawa,
> 
> First of all thanks.
> 
> I have almost all salary slips (may be 4-5 missing), bank statements i have for my entire tenure except for 4 months, and regarding form 16's except for current year thats 2012-2013 I have all of them.
> 
> Now, Sir many of the salary slips I have are hard copies (black and white) so I just scanned them and sent to my agent, is it fine??
> 
> Also I am not sure how to get EPF statements, any idea regarding that?
> 
> One more thing in EOI i have claimed 5 points for my work experience even though I have 5+ years of experience with documentation.
> 
> Please advice.


Now, Sir many of the salary slips I have are hard copies (black and white) so I just scanned them and sent to my agent, is it fine??
--> For salary slips, you can scan just 2-3 salary slips for each year and upload them

Also I am not sure how to get EPF statements, any idea regarding that?
-->Regarding EPF, I am not sure. I think if you have epf account number then we can request for statement in EPF deparment.

One more thing in EOI i have claimed 5 points for my work experience even though I have 5+ years of experience with documentation.
--> This will work based on you skill assessment. For how many years did you got your skills accessed? I think you can get points for the experience that is accessed by relevant authority.


----------



## popot

Congrats that was fairly quick!


----------



## letSmove

friends, i got an email from my CO asking few information from his/her official email NOT from the team email address. All previous communications were from the team email. Does any of you have this similar experience as I knew communications are done thru team email address?


----------



## ozjunkie

superm said:


> Congrats buddy!
> Almost missed your post there..
> And your welcome 'mayte'!
> 
> When are you planning to move?


THanks Superm. PLANNING to move by this year end. what about you. ? I cant believe how fast the 189 VISA got allocated. Its been just over a month for me after ACS clearance !


----------



## ozjunkie

dejumotalks said:


> Your timeline is really amazing...You must really be Blessed.
> 
> In about a month!!..that's fast for 189.
> 
> Congrats man and all the best:clap2:


Thanks dejumotalks. They key is the documentation part. 

Thanks everyone else for all the wishes.

Congrats to everyone who got the Grant.

Best wishes to those who are waiting.


----------



## PPbad

Hi Rupinder ,
i have got a case officer from t31, but not with intial vl, her is E


rupinder.jit said:


> Have anyone been allocated CO with Initials: VL Team 31 ?


----------



## vsubnis

*Finally got the grant*

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Glad to announce that we received our visa grant today. It was a longish journey from the time we lodged our application but patience is the virtue 

Thanks everyone on this forum for helping throughout the waiting process. 
And all the very best for all of you who are awaiting their COs and grants.

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## RAVINDRAW

vsubnis said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Glad to announce that we received our visa grant today. It was a longish journey from the time we lodged our application but patience is the virtue
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for helping throughout the waiting process.
> And all the very best for all of you who are awaiting their COs and grants.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations :clap2::clap2:


----------



## applyoz

vsubnis said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Glad to announce that we received our visa grant today. It was a longish journey from the time we lodged our application but patience is the virtue
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for helping throughout the waiting process.
> And all the very best for all of you who are awaiting their COs and grants.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations


----------



## vishsang

vsubnis said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Glad to announce that we received our visa grant today. It was a longish journey from the time we lodged our application but patience is the virtue
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for helping throughout the waiting process.
> And all the very best for all of you who are awaiting their COs and grants.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## madrag

vsubnis said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Glad to announce that we received our visa grant today. It was a longish journey from the time we lodged our application but patience is the virtue
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for helping throughout the waiting process.
> And all the very best for all of you who are awaiting their COs and grants.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats :clap2::clap2:
So many grants today. things are moving fast indeed.


----------



## popot

*congrats*

 Congrats!!!


----------



## popot

The process was quick for you
Congrats !


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congratulations*



vsubnis said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Glad to announce that we received our visa grant today. It was a longish journey from the time we lodged our application but patience is the virtue
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for helping throughout the waiting process.
> And all the very best for all of you who are awaiting their COs and grants.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


It has been a relatively long wait . Congratulations !!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Who was your CO ?


----------



## vishsang

rajesh.149 said:


> It has been a relatively long wait . Congratulations !!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Who was your CO ?


Rajesh.149, any word from our CO after you sent the requested documents? I'm a bit curious because our CO has a few pending cases dating back to Feb/Mar.


----------



## rajesh.149

*Anyone ...*



vishsang said:


> Rajesh.149, any word from our CO after you sent the requested documents? I'm a bit curious because our CO has a few pending cases dating back to Feb/Mar.


Nothing vishsang, I called and left a msg to let me know if she has received the docs and if all fine. Since it is more than a week now since I have submitted the docs she asked for. How about you ? 
I have not seen any update from others that I know of who are allocated to same CO; 

rana_abhijit
aenion
tschaudhry

Any updates from you 3 guys !!!

:


----------



## australia.ind

I could see in few signature timelines,medical have been referred before the CO allocation.
I'm wondering whether the medicals will be referred after CO start looking inot Case or once we complete the medicals

Sounds silly..But confused


----------



## Furan

Hey folks, 

anybody with Team Brisbane 34 - CO AM?? 

Still waiting waiting. 
Called DIAC few times and once the operator said that I am undergoing NAtional Security checks since 02.03.2013! other operators decided not to tell this info. Weird. 

All the best to those who received the grant letters!


----------



## rana_abhijit

rana_abhijit
aenion
tschaudhry

Any updates from you 3 guys !!!

:[/QUOTE]

Hi brother, no updates from my side, still waiting...


----------



## Ykeraliya

Ykeraliya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I completed my medical on 26-apr-2013 from Perth, but I can still see arrange your medical link on my DIAC login. I spoke to Medibank representative today and they confirmed that our medical results are finalised and sent to DIAC on 03-may-2013.
> 
> Wanted your help to understand how long it takes to reflect on DIAC login or how long it takes to reach medical report to co?
> 
> This was the last document request by co so how long co takes after providing all the requested document.


Do they send medical report by post and upload scanned copy. I confirmed with medical officer and she told that they physically send reports to DIAC. I am little bit confused. If they send hardcopy then who uploads the reports? is that Case officer?


----------



## haryk

thumbsup said:


> Hey Guys, We got the grant today. Email arrived at 9:39 AM IST today. looks like our CO needed a reminder
> I dropped her an email yesterday regarding an update on the medical. and Today we got the grant!!!!
> 
> Thanks every one for the continued support and guidance to this forum. MAy every one's dream come true to stay and work in AU.
> 
> Cheers and all the best. :clap2:
> 
> Another milestone to be achieved now.. .. Job hunting !! :boxing:


Congratulations !!! Enjoy.. I was also allcated with the same CO Team2 LC. I was also asked about medicals of mine though I have submitted for my whole family. Only mine was asked. Consulted Hospital and they have provided me Health Case details form. I uploaded today. Let's see what she will do..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## popot

*Congrats*

Congrats !!


----------



## popot

Just want some help guys
please let me know what category i should get my skills assessed
I am in to IT since the Last 6 + years and prior to that was in to accounts and admin
I want to apply for ICT manager 
Please let me know the process for the same 
as I do not want to miss out sending any documents
Also I have a B.com Degree and other IT related qualifications


----------



## slagozzz

rzaman said:


> Hi Slagozz, I got my 190 VISA on 17th April 2013, although I have applied 15th August, 2012. I was following your posts and I saw you have been helping a lot of people.
> 
> Anyway, I have helped a few people offline here in Dhaka and there were similar situations. You should try to get one top management person from the previous company, best if you can get the signatory of your reference letter. Then get a correction letter explaining the company is shut down and new contact numbers for related persons. AU embassy normally dont call the people who signed the letter here in BD. So additional contact numbers will help. Try to get as much documents you can. Proof or contact numbers of different people in the company will help you.


Thanks rzaman.

I am going to get a letter from a director from previous company mentioning every detail. Also will collect two letters from two previous colleagues. I have no other documents. What do you think, will these documents work? As these documents will not be in company letter head should I get them notarized? 

Thanks in advance....

Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## LohPurush

popot said:


> Just want some help guys
> please let me know what category i should get my skills assessed
> I am in to IT since the Last 6 + years and prior to that was in to accounts and admin
> I want to apply for ICT manager
> Please let me know the process for the same
> as I do not want to miss out sending any documents
> Also I have a B.com Degree and other IT related qualifications


Hi Popot,

Please post your question in thread related to ACS.
I'm sure there are many out there.
You can use the search this forum tool for the same.


----------



## thumbsup

vsubnis said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Glad to announce that we received our visa grant today. It was a longish journey from the time we lodged our application but patience is the virtue
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for helping throughout the waiting process.
> And all the very best for all of you who are awaiting their COs and grants.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


congratulations and all the best!


----------



## Want2Move2013

Thanks to all for the good wishes!
I can't thank this forum enough....

Congrats to all who received the grants today!


----------



## thumbsup

australia.ind said:


> I could see in few signature timelines,medical have been referred before the CO allocation.
> I'm wondering whether the medicals will be referred after CO start looking inot Case or once we complete the medicals
> 
> Sounds silly..But confused


Nothing is silly here.. people have doubts of all kind and every one here is just trying to help every one else.. so nothing to feel "silly" about. 

I believe Meds gets referred without knowledge of CO. I feel so because many times CO is unable to find the medicals (if meds done before CO allocation or some time even after) and hospital people claim to upload.. Some people might be looking into the incoming meds report and referring or finalising them without CO knowledge.

CO comes to know at a later stage. If you go around the timelines of various forum members, you would see that meds were referred even before the case got allocated to an CO.

Cheers and all the best!!


----------



## tobeaussie

Hi All,

Thanks for the wealth of information here. I have very recently files for Visa on 06th May 2013. Could any of the seniors answer the following questions.

1. What is meant by Visa Acknowledgement? is it the same mail i recieved with the attachment which says "IMMI Acknowledgement of valid application recieved" and "IMMI visa application Summary".

2. I am about to lodge for australia PCC from India and i lived in AUS for 2 years. When i try to apply online it asks me to provide addresses for last ten years. Should i provide only Australian addresses in the last ten years or should i provide Australian and Indian addresses as well. For Indian addresses i have several in last ten years. 

Please help me regarding this.


----------



## superm

ozjunkie said:


> THanks Superm. PLANNING to move by this year end. what about you. ? I cant believe how fast the 189 VISA got allocated. Its been just over a month for me after ACS clearance !


Yeah - DIAC gives surprises now and then - you are lucky you got the pleasant one 
I will be flying this month end!


----------



## superm

slagozzz said:


> Hi superm,
> 
> Please need your advice. I have got a reply from my CO that they could not verify my work experience of a previous company of which I have submitted experience letter. The phone number, website address and address all were verified and found bogus. But the thing is that That company has closed down few months ago. What further document I can submit to support my claims? Please give me ideas.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hope I replied you already.. let me know if you got it!


----------



## ozjunkie

superm said:


> Yeah - DIAC gives surprises now and then - you are lucky you got the pleasant one
> I will be flying this month end!



I agree. But the KEY is the documentation part. The COs do not know us or haven't seen us. they just know us by the documents we provide. So I have gone overboard and walked the extra mile for the docs part. I had obtained 7-8 Documents from Authorized HR signatory for each & everything like Where I reside, which bank Account I hold, salary certificate, etc


----------



## monty83

superm said:


> Hope I replied you already.. let me know if you got it!


Hi Superm & slaggozz....need help.....i got a email from diac....submit medical and pcc in 28 days and work experience but whatever i had in terms of work experience i had submitted including my visa copies of all three countries i worked...why they are asking it again...when i chekced with my agent they inform me that in last few days there are some fraud cases they found so they are requsting papers from almost evryone again..... i given my offer letters, experience certificate, duties and responsibilities, visa copies, reffrence letter and nos. of my previous employers...i think it should be ok.....
my pcc is ready .is it ok if i do my medical from seychelles where i am at present and my wife is in india for vacations and she does it frm there...does it make any diffrence...


----------



## rp10026391

tobeaussie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the wealth of information here. I have very recently files for Visa on 06th May 2013. Could any of the seniors answer the following questions.
> 
> 1. What is meant by Visa Acknowledgement? is it the same mail i recieved with the attachment which says "IMMI Acknowledgement of valid application recieved" and "IMMI visa application Summary".
> 
> 2. I am about to lodge for australia PCC from India and i lived in AUS for 2 years. When i try to apply online it asks me to provide addresses for last ten years. Should i provide only Australian addresses in the last ten years or should i provide Australian and Indian addresses as well. For Indian addresses i have several in last ten years.
> 
> Please help me regarding this.


I too have same doubt..

I lodged visa on 6th May'2013 and payment was done by credit card. After payment I got payment receipt document (pdf file) and subsequently allowed me to front load all documents. I have not received any acknowledgement mail. Status showing as "Application Received"

would like to know whether any email would be sent as acknowledgement ??


----------



## australia.ind

thumbsup said:


> Nothing is silly here.. people have doubts of all kind and every one here is just trying to help every one else.. so nothing to feel "silly" about.
> 
> I believe Meds gets referred without knowledge of CO. I feel so because many times CO is unable to find the medicals (if meds done before CO allocation or some time even after) and hospital people claim to upload.. Some people might be looking into the incoming meds report and referring or finalising them without CO knowledge.
> 
> CO comes to know at a later stage. If you go around the timelines of various forum members, you would see that meds were referred even before the case got allocated to an CO.
> 
> Cheers and all the best!!


Wonderful!!! Thank you so much for your clear explanation. Hope my spouse's medicals will get cleared soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## srikat

ozjunkie said:


> I agree. But the KEY is the documentation part. The COs do not know us or haven't seen us. they just know us by the documents we provide. So I have gone overboard and walked the extra mile for the docs part. I had obtained 7-8 Documents from Authorized HR signatory for each & everything like Where I reside, which bank Account I hold, salary certificate, etc


I realize that you are much more experienced and actually got the grant, but personally I do not believe in providing un-asked for docs voluntarily. Even at ACS stage, I saw so many posts advising to provide business card of colleague/manager that's giving you a SD. We have not done any such and managed to get ACS smoothly.

Coming to DIAC, "Request Documents or Info.pdf" sent to us by CO clearly states:



> Please *only provide the documents requested*. Providing documents that are not requested may delay the processing of your application.


Neither did we provide nor were asked to provide (at least so far) IT Return acknowledgements or salary slips or job offer letters or increment letters.

In fact, "Request Checklist.pdf" sent by CO states:



> Please note that job offers and increment letters are not suitable evidence and do not send these.


under "Evidence of Overseas Work Experience" heading.


----------



## slagozzz

monty83 said:


> Hi Superm & slaggozz....need help.....i got a email from diac....submit medical and pcc in 28 days and work experience but whatever i had in terms of work experience i had submitted including my visa copies of all three countries i worked...why they are asking it again...when i chekced with my agent they inform me that in last few days there are some fraud cases they found so they are requsting papers from almost evryone again..... i given my offer letters, experience certificate, duties and responsibilities, visa copies, reffrence letter and nos. of my previous employers...i think it should be ok.....
> my pcc is ready .is it ok if i do my medical from seychelles where i am at present and my wife is in india for vacations and she does it frm there...does it make any diffrence...


Yes, you and your wife can do medical from different places. If they ask you to submit documents then submit again to be safe. I don't think you will have any trouble. The only question remain is whether your medical will be referred or not?

Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## kaego

Want2Move2013 said:


> Finally, finally God decided to grant the visa! I cant be more grateful!
> The life changing mail arrived today morning at 4.15 am IST. Here we are,...overwhelmed...
> 
> This forum has been the biggest support and guidance for us with this process.Thanks to all who helped especially Superm, you are amazing!
> Wishing all speedy grants... I know how it feels so sincerely hope that each of you get it real soon...


Congrats


----------



## ozjunkie

srikat said:


> I realize that you are much more experienced and actually got the grant, but personally I do not believe in providing un-asked for docs voluntarily. Even at ACS stage, I saw so many posts advising to provide business card of colleague/manager that's giving you a SD. We have not done any such and managed to get ACS smoothly.
> 
> Coming to DIAC, "Request Documents or Info.pdf" sent to us by CO clearly states:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did we provide nor were asked to provide (at least so far) IT Return acknowledgements or salary slips or job offer letters or increment letters.
> 
> In fact, "Request Checklist.pdf" sent by CO states:
> 
> 
> 
> under "Evidence of Overseas Work Experience" heading.



You are right & wrong a the same time. The idea is that you must provide as much information & relevant documents as possible on the EVISA page *before the CO asks for any documents*. After the CO has requested for a specific list of documents, you must provide *ONLY * the requested docs and nothing more.

To prove my point further, it took me 7 days to get the grant after CO allocation. And those 7 DAYS delay was because of me since I took 7 days to arrange for the transcript. In effect, I got the Grant in ONE DAY( the same day I provided the requested docs) !

But again, there is no hard & fast rule. To each his own!


----------



## monu11

Furan said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> anybody with Team Brisbane 34 - CO AM??
> 
> Still waiting waiting.
> Called DIAC few times and once the operator said that I am undergoing NAtional Security checks since 02.03.2013! other operators decided not to tell this info. Weird.
> 
> All the best to those who received the grant letters!


How long is the routine processing going to take.
Any ideas?
We seem to be particularly unlucky as most of the people get it without routine processing/checks-internal and external.
Is there a criteria for routine processing??


----------



## mirza_755

letSmove said:


> friends, i got an email from my CO asking few information from his/her official email NOT from the team email address. All previous communications were from the team email. Does any of you have this similar experience as I knew communications are done thru team email address?


In my cases, my CO has provided me his personal no but group email. What is your progressing status ?


----------



## mirza_755

vsubnis said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Glad to announce that we received our visa grant today. It was a longish journey from the time we lodged our application but patience is the virtue
> 
> Thanks everyone on this forum for helping throughout the waiting process.
> And all the very best for all of you who are awaiting their COs and grants.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats..............Best of luck in next tune ...............


----------



## Ykeraliya

Hi All,

Today I got mail from co instructing to provide receipt of 2nd instalment visa application charge (VAC2) which I was expecting since I have replied to co saying that I will be paying tuition fee for my wife's English language ability.

Can anyone please help me to understand how to pay this and provide receipt. Co has provided billpay code and reference number. If I pay via Internet banking how will I get receipt?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sunny81

ozjunkie said:


> I agree. But the KEY is the documentation part. The COs do not know us or haven't seen us. they just know us by the documents we provide. So I have gone overboard and walked the extra mile for the docs part. I had obtained 7-8 Documents from Authorized HR signatory for each & everything like Where I reside, which bank Account I hold, salary certificate, etc


Would you have a list of documents you uploaded? We can follow that you have got one of the quickest grants! Awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## RAVINDRAW

Got a mail from CO asking only for

1. FBI Clearance
2. Form 80

Does this mean my medicals are cleared? 
Expecting FBI clearance by tomorrow but what details are must in Form 80? will they call people provided in contact list?


----------



## vishsang

RAVINDRAW said:


> Got a mail from CO asking only for
> 
> 1. FBI Clearance
> 2. Form 80
> 
> Does this mean my medicals are cleared?
> Expecting FBI clearance by tomorrow but what details are must in Form 80? will they call people provided in contact list?


My CO also requested for Form 80, employment references and FBI clearance...no medicals.

It probably means that the DIAC have received your medicals, not that they have been cleared.


----------



## australia.ind

vishsang said:


> My CO also requested for Form 80, employment references and FBI clearance...no medicals.
> 
> It probably means that the DIAC have received your medicals, not that they have been cleared.


do they not accept statutory declaration?


----------



## vishsang

australia.ind said:


> do they not accept statutory declaration?


They do, but we hadn't submitted them because the ones we made for ACS we're hastily put together and we didn't want to submit those. 

We are going submit employment verification letters from current and former employers on their official letterheads hoping that it will reduce delays by eliminating the need for external checks...


----------



## letSmove

mirza_755 said:


> In my cases, my CO has provided me his personal no but group email. What is your progressing status ?


my case is going external checks, not sure when it will be done!


----------



## vsubnis

RAVINDRAW said:


> Congratulations :clap2::clap2:


Thanks dude


----------



## vsubnis

applyoz said:


> Congratulations


Thanks everyone for all your wishes


----------



## vsubnis

rajesh.149 said:


> It has been a relatively long wait . Congratulations !!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Who was your CO ?


Yes it was compared to results now a days.

Team 2 Initials SO


----------



## vsubnis

thumbsup said:


> congratulations and all the best!


Thanks man...good luck to you too


----------



## RAVINDRAW

vishsang said:


> They do, but we hadn't submitted them because the ones we made for ACS we're hastily put together and we didn't want to submit those.
> 
> We are going submit employment verification letters from current and former employers on their official letterheads hoping that it will reduce delays by eliminating the need for external checks...


Thanks Vishsang. What about Form 80 will they do any checks on contacts provided so that I can inform them or include only who are available next two weeks?


----------



## haryk

Friends,

My CO asked me my Medicals, which I have already submitted. I asked the hospital management and they told they have uploaded. Yesterday they have submitted me the Health case details form as a proof. I have submitte that to CO. Is that enough todo from our end ? or should I drop a mail to [email protected] ? please suggest. I am able to see organise health link in my evisa status updates.


----------



## snehaaus

Hi All,

Needed a quick help! i was lodging in my application and came across a question - "has anyone in the application lived in another country?" (no time frame provided)
I was brought up in Dubai and did my schooling there as well so is the case with my hubby. We then came back to India, finished our higher studies and settled down here. Now my confusion was - do we provide this duration in our application for this Question? Are you aware of anything like this? I am cool with providing this but the only problem is the dates - i might not have the exact dates as to when i landed and when i left UAE. Are exact dates a priority? or would it suffice if i put a wild guess on the date (Accurate yr though)

Please help!!


----------



## rajesh.149

snehaaus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Needed a quick help! i was lodging in my application and came across a question - "has anyone in the application lived in another country?" (no time frame provided)
> I was brought up in Dubai and did my schooling there as well so is the case with my hubby. We then came back to India, finished our higher studies and settled down here. Now my confusion was - do we provide this duration in our application for this Question? Are you aware of anything like this? I am cool with providing this but the only problem is the dates - i might not have the exact dates as to when i landed and when i left UAE. Are exact dates a priority? or would it suffice if i put a wild guess on the date (Accurate yr though)
> 
> Please help!!


Yes, you should be providing the details regarding your stay in Dubai. Your passport should have the exact dates of your departure and arrival. Hope that should be helpful.


----------



## silversulphur

Hi All,

I have forwarded all the offer/appointment/relieving/experience/wage review letters to my agent, who has forwarded the same along with salary slips, bank statements and form 16's to CO (except for one year, in case of form 16).

The ACS has approved my entire 5 years experience as dev. programmer from 2007 to 2012. However, my CO has asked me all the documents from June 2008 to 2012. Not sure why?. Also, I have claimed only 5 points by claiming only 3 years of experience. Is this the reason why they have asked me my documents after June 2008. Additionally my first company was one of the tier-1 company of India, which has branches in all the countries. May be thats why he didnt ask me any more documents for that company.

Parallely I am trying to get EPF statements also.

Please advice if this much documents are enough or something more needs to be furnished?


----------



## findraj

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have forwarded all the offer/appointment/relieving/experience/wage review letters to my agent, who has forwarded the same along with salary slips, bank statements and form 16's to CO (except for one year, in case of form 16).
> 
> The ACS has approved my entire 5 years experience as dev. programmer from 2007 to 2012. However, my CO has asked me all the documents from June 2008 to 2012. Not sure why?. Also, I have claimed only 5 points by claiming only 3 years of experience. Is this the reason why they have asked me my documents after June 2008. Additionally my first company was one of the tier-1 company of India, which has branches in all the countries. May be thats why he didnt ask me any more documents for that company.
> 
> Parallely I am trying to get EPF statements also.
> 
> Please advice if this much documents are enough or something more needs to be furnished?


Yup, its enough.EPF, Bank statements, Payslips, offer letter, form 16, hr letter thats all you can provide, if you hold an id card of the company, u can send that as well.


----------



## australia.ind

*Medical*

Can I mail [email protected] to know abt the medical status and the date when it was referred?


----------



## Ykeraliya

Ykeraliya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got mail from co instructing to provide receipt of 2nd instalment visa application charge (VAC2) which I was expecting since I have replied to co saying that I will be paying tuition fee for my wife's English language ability.
> 
> Can anyone please help me to understand how to pay this and provide receipt. Co has provided billpay code and reference number. If I pay via Internet banking how will I get receipt?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi,
I got confused between bpay and billpay (Australian post) option.

I went to westpac branch and got clarified. They explain that suggested option is Australian post billpay option and not the bpay option.

I went to Australian post and paid second installment application charges, collected receipt and sent scanned copy to co.


----------



## snehaaus

rajesh.149 said:


> Yes, you should be providing the details regarding your stay in Dubai. Your passport should have the exact dates of your departure and arrival. Hope that should be helpful.


Thank you for the prompt response Rajesh.
PP would have been helpful if i knew where it was!!
i have had 3 PP shifts since my old one.. 25 yrs ago.. 

and Hubby.. i have no clue.. 

Anyways.. thanks for the help. Let me try to dig those out now.


----------



## ozjunkie

sunny81 said:


> Would you have a list of documents you uploaded? We can follow that you have got one of the quickest grants! Awesome!! Congrats!!


There are many things to consider. But two things should be keep in mind if you want a speedy grant.

1) Ensure everything in the Medical is ALL OK, so that there is no room for referring the medical case to MOC ( Follow up with Hospital to check if all ok. Ask the hospital authorities not to upload the results if there is anything positive reported on the results ) 

2) Ensure that you have Employment Experience Certificates / Salary Certificates / Job Duties issued on the company Letter head carrying the seal & sign of Authorized HR signatory. This will eliminate the need to do external employment checks in most cases ( more so if you belong to reputed MNCs )


----------



## silversulphur

findraj said:


> Yup, its enough.EPF, Bank statements, Payslips, offer letter, form 16, hr letter thats all you can provide, if you hold an id card of the company, u can send that as well.


Thanks a lot Findraj.

But I dont have EPF statements yet. So I have not submitted those to CO. Having said that, I have submitted all other docs.

Any idea how to get EPF statements?

Furthermore, CO was allocated to my case on 6th May, so how long will it take for my CO to grant Visa, any idea?


----------



## srikat

Have a question about medicals.

"Request for information - Detailed Information.pdf" sent by CO states:



> Please provide your doctor with the following Health Request Identification (HRI) numbers:


followed by different HRI numbers for all the applicants in our application.

We finished our med tests yesterday in Elbit, Bangalore and forgot to provide the above HRI numbers to them. I called them today and told them that I would like to give the HRI numbers and was told they are not needed.

Are they not?


----------



## rajesh.149

*Oh !!!*



snehaaus said:


> Thank you for the prompt response Rajesh.
> PP would have been helpful if i knew where it was!!
> i have had 3 PP shifts since my old one.. 25 yrs ago..
> 
> and Hubby.. i have no clue..
> 
> Anyways.. thanks for the help. Let me try to dig those out now.


Oh .. that is a very long time. But if I am correct DIAC looks for the records for the last 10 years only, not heard if they need older than that as well, provided there are no criminal proceedings lingering, I am sure that would not be the case. I could be wrong on this but experts may know better and can add to this.


----------



## sunny81

RAVINDRAW said:


> Got a mail from CO asking only for
> 
> 1. FBI Clearance
> 2. Form 80
> 
> Does this mean my medicals are cleared?
> Expecting FBI clearance by tomorrow but what details are must in Form 80? will they call people provided in contact list?


Ravin - Did you get your Indian PCC done in US? Which embassy and how long did it take. I am in NY and trying to find the fastest way to get Indian PCC in US. ThankS


----------



## sunny81

rajesh.149 said:


> Oh .. that is a very long time. But if I am correct DIAC looks for the records for the last 10 years only, not heard if they need older than that as well, provided there are no criminal proceedings lingering, I am sure that would not be the case. I could be wrong on this but experts may know better and can add to this.


Rajesh - how do you learn that a case office has been allocated? Do they email you?

Thanks!


----------



## Manvir

mandanapu said:


> Hi manvir,
> 
> I've same co. Don't disclose her full name. Initials should be fine here. Yes even she requested Further evidence of Overseas and Autstralian employment proof for me. So we have submitted offer letter, appraisal letters, transfer letters, pay hike letters and two months of Indian pay slips. Luckily i've all my Australian pay slips, so submitted them as my Australian exp proofs.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Thanks Mandanapu !! When did you submit all these evidences to CO? Hasn't they replied yet?


----------



## mandanapu

Manvir said:


> Thanks Mandanapu !! When did you submit all these evidences to CO? Hasn't they replied yet?


Same day (10/04/13) have submitted requested docs. But co didn't acknowledge. So v sent couple of reminders. Finally after 2weeks she has responded with a bad news. She said she has received all docs but she said my meds got referred. So she said she can't tell exact time frame about the outcome. I think usually our co don't respond to mails. I noticed this from other fellows as well who has our co.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## Manvir

vishsang said:


> Congratulations!!!!


Hi Vishsang,

It seems you are assigned to Team 34 brisbane? Have they asked for any further docs from you?


----------



## RAVINDRAW

sunny81 said:


> Ravin - Did you get your Indian PCC done in US? Which embassy and how long did it take. I am in NY and trying to find the fastest way to get Indian PCC in US. ThankS


No Sunny. I am in India right now.


----------



## Manvir

mandanapu said:


> Same day (10/04/13) have submitted requested docs. But co didn't acknowledge. So v sent couple of reminders. Finally after 2weeks she has responded with a bad news. She said she has received all docs but she said my meds got referred. So she said she can't tell exact time frame about the outcome. I think usually our co don't respond to mails. I noticed this from other fellows as well who has our co.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


From where u got your medicals done? Didn't ur clinic informed u if your medicals were referred? I got mine done from Melbourne. And on that day doctor told me that if there is any issue we will call you on phone within 2 weeks otherwise we will send your medicals to DIAC and to you by post. Now, as I didn't get any call from them so I think everything is fine and I know my medicals has been received by DIAC as well. Now, It will be a syrprise if they are referred. Didn't ur doctor gave you a hint or told you for further tests, because if there is some issue then they ask for further tests usually.


----------



## Manvir

monu11 said:


> How long is the routine processing going to take.
> Any ideas?
> We seem to be particularly unlucky as most of the people get it without routine processing/checks-internal and external.
> Is there a criteria for routine processing??


I am with the same Team.


----------



## vishsang

Manvir said:


> Hi Vishsang,
> 
> It seems you are assigned to Team 34 brisbane? Have they asked for any further docs from you?


yes

- Form 80 for primary applicant and spouse (me)
- FBI Clearance for me 
- employment reference for primary applicant from current and former employer
(we had sent only appointment letter, appraisal letter, tax documents and payslips before. They needed something which listed his job functions)

We are yet to send these to the CO


----------



## mandanapu

Manvir said:


> From where u got your medicals done? Didn't ur clinic informed u if your medicals were referred? I got mine done from Melbourne. And on that day doctor told me that if there is any issue we will call you on phone within 2 weeks otherwise we will send your medicals to DIAC and to you by post. Now, as I didn't get any call from them so I think everything is fine and I know my medicals has been received by DIAC as well. Now, It will be a syrprise if they are referred. Didn't ur doctor gave you a hint or told you for further tests, because if there is some issue then they ask for further tests usually.


I'm in India now. No, doctor dint tell me anything. And absolutely I don't have any health probs. Thrice I went for medicals in last 4yrs. First two times it was clear with no tension. This time I was very confident about my medicals but no luck. If there is any critical problem then only doctors will contact you for further tests. If doctor don't calls u it doesn't mean that ur medicals won't refer. I can say it depends on luck. If ur lucky then straight away ur medicals will be cleared.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## Manvir

vishsang said:


> yes
> 
> - Form 80 for primary applicant and spouse (me)
> - FBI Clearance for me
> - employment reference for primary applicant from current and former employer
> (we had sent only appointment letter, appraisal letter, tax documents and payslips before. They needed something which listed his job functions)
> 
> We are yet to send these to the CO


Are u guys sending salary slip of each and every month?


----------



## Manvir

mandanapu said:


> I'm in India now. No, doctor dint tell me anything. And absolutely I don't have any health probs. Thrice I went for medicals in last 4yrs. First two times it was clear with no tension. This time I was very confident about my medicals but no luck. If there is any critical problem then only doctors will contact you for further tests. If doctor don't calls u it doesn't mean that ur medicals won't refer. I can say it depends on luck. If ur lucky then straight away ur medicals will be cleared.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


From where you got ur medicals done, is it India or Australia?


----------



## sunny81

RAVINDRAW said:


> No Sunny. I am in India right now.


how long does it take in india to do PCC and do you need to go in person or can someone else do it for you for Indian PCC. Thanks!


----------



## vishsang

Manvir said:


> Are u guys sending salary slip of each and every month?


No, just the last 3 months. You can also send 1-2 salary slips for each year you were employed.


----------



## sss.shastry

Guys,

Anyone assigned with CO : T4-VS (Adelaide) ?
If so, how is the response time?

~Venkat


----------



## ayshasworld

*job verification*

So today the Australian embassy here called my husband's company to verify his job. The call was taken by the HR manager who told us about it afterwards.

I thought all this is usually done BEFORE they request meds? Does this mean it will take longer than we thought


----------



## ab1303

It's been 7 weeks and i've not been allocate a CO yet.. Should I be worried. I know the processing time is 10 weeks...but getting restless that's all


----------



## karenSt

Hi ozjunkie...does these apply to both primary and secondary applicant? 

Me and my husband have lodged 189 application where I am the primary applicant; my husband is on student visa working part-time in Aus. I know medicals are mandatory by all but my agent didnt ask to submit any employment related material for dependent applicant ....would you know??



ozjunkie said:


> There are many things to consider. But two things should be keep in mind if you want a speedy grant.
> 
> 1) Ensure everything in the Medical is ALL OK, so that there is no room for referring the medical case to MOC ( Follow up with Hospital to check if all ok. Ask the hospital authorities not to upload the results if there is anything positive reported on the results )
> 
> 2) Ensure that you have Employment Experience Certificates / Salary Certificates / Job Duties issued on the company Letter head carrying the seal & sign of Authorized HR signatory. This will eliminate the need to do external employment checks in most cases ( more so if you belong to reputed MNCs )


----------



## rajesh.149

*CO Allocation*



sunny81 said:


> Rajesh - how do you learn that a case office has been allocated? Do they email you?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes Sunny the Case Officer usually does mail it to your registered Mail-ID. Having said that it is not an absolute necessary that all CO do that, but if and when CO needs anything from you they will surely mail you requesting for the same. And if your lucky enough you will only hear it from the CO when he has geanted you the VISA. 

Hope this helps. Also depending on the Visa subclass CO allocation timelines are also given on the IMMI website.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## sunny81

One more question - what do we need to carry to our medical. Just the referral letter and passport. Do we carry any forms? The doctors office i called did not seem to be much knowledgeable.

Thanks!


----------



## cocofrap

sunny81 said:


> One more question - what do we need to carry to our medical. Just the referral letter and passport. Do we carry any forms? The doctors office i called did not seem to be much knowledgeable.
> 
> Thanks!


Referral letter, photocopies of your passport, 4 pcs passport photo, completed Form 26 and Form 160. But you better double check with your clinic


----------



## karthidx

Dear slagozzz and superm 
I m karthi frm Bangalore i applied for visa 190 in Feb 2013.
i have some doubts and worries hop u can clarify me.
code 323211.My timeline .
Jan 15 2013-invitation for 190 for WA.
Feb 6- visa applied.
Feb 13- visa ack 
Feb 27- co(male) allocated and docs requested.
Mar 8-Pcc,medical and remaining docs uploaded
Mar 14- Ack from same co using code TRIM.
Apr 24-sent mail to co Diac regarding status of visa
Apr 26-received mail from a another co(female also mentioned senior co in mail header)stating visa is in routine processing and no timeframe of finalization now.
Both co from Team34Brisbane.
My doubts are:
1.approx time for visa approval at this point of time.
2.Is change in co means anything r is it usual.
Hop u can understand my situation.
Thank u
Regards
Karthi


----------



## ozjunkie

karenSt said:


> Hi ozjunkie...does these apply to both primary and secondary applicant?
> 
> Me and my husband have lodged 189 application where I am the primary applicant; my husband is on student visa working part-time in Aus. I know medicals are mandatory by all but my agent didnt ask to submit any employment related material for dependent applicant ....would you know??


Hi KarenSt,

I had no partner or dependents on my application so I do know anything in this regard. And I do not want to misguide or give information on something that I don't know. The relevant guys should be able to help you with this query


----------



## huythanhv2

Hey guys,

I've got CO assigned and provided all the documents today.

How long do you think I will receive the outcome? 

Cheers,


----------



## golduniyamarket

hi..I am not able to login into this link..https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app
anybody else facing this issue?


----------



## RBang

golduniyamarket said:


> hi..I am not able to login into this link..https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app
> anybody else facing this issue?


The site seems to be on and off today. Try using this as well https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login. Login from different browsers. A couple of tries later, it should go through.


----------



## akhash

karthidx said:


> Dear slagozzz and superm
> I m karthi frm Bangalore i applied for visa 190 in Feb 2013.
> i have some doubts and worries hop u can clarify me.
> code 323211.My timeline .
> Jan 15 2013-invitation for 190 for WA.
> Feb 6- visa applied.
> Feb 13- visa ack
> Feb 27- co(male) allocated and docs requested.
> Mar 8-Pcc,medical and remaining docs uploaded
> Mar 14- Ack from same co using code TRIM.
> Apr 24-sent mail to co Diac regarding status of visa
> Apr 26-received mail from a another co(female also mentioned senior co in mail header)stating visa is in routine processing and no timeframe of finalization now.
> Both co from Team34Brisbane.
> My doubts are:
> 1.approx time for visa approval at this point of time.
> 2.Is change in co means anything r is it usual.
> Hop u can understand my situation.
> Thank u
> Regards
> Karthi


Hi karthi,

There is no fixed or approximate timeframe for the visa approval. It differs from case to case. You may see my timeline but a close friend of mine with whom I did the entire process is still waiting for the grant where as I got it last week.

I am not sure if this is a co change. I've noticed a couple of instances in which the senior co replying to long waiting application queries. 

At this point my suggestion is to simple wait for the grant email. I hope you should be receiving it soon.

All the best.


----------



## karthidx

akhash said:


> Hi karthi,
> 
> There is no fixed or approximate timeframe for the visa approval. It differs from case to case. You may see my timeline but a close friend of mine with whom I did the entire process is still waiting for the grant where as I got it last week.
> 
> I am not sure if this is a co change. I've noticed a couple of instances in which the senior co replying to long waiting application querie
> At this point my suggestion is to simple wait for the grant email. I hope you should be receiving it soon
> 
> All the best.


hi akhash
Thanks for the concern which boost my confidence back and wat abt ur team.


----------



## Ykeraliya

RBang said:


> The site seems to be on and off today. Try using this as well https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login. Login from different browsers. A couple of tries later, it should go through.


Sometimes CRT+F5 also works


----------



## mamunmaziz

outlander said:


> I couldn't express my happiness in words. Received grant today morning
> Thank you all for your support and help.
> 
> For those whose meds are referred, my wife meds were completed on 23rd march and clinic uploaded them on 25th march.
> As per CO, they were referred sometime in last week of March (so I assumed that they were referred on 29th march).
> so it took around 1 month for MOC to clear meds and the algorithm that MOC uses to process medicals still remains a mystery.
> 
> All the best for my forum mates who are waiting for their grant.
> i'll be around in expatforum and happy to help if you have any questions to the best of my knowledge.
> Thanks again and wish you all success.Expatforum rockzz


COngrats:clap2:


----------



## mamunmaziz

australia.ind said:


> My spuse medicals were referred,not sure of date,Any idea how long it takes now to get cleared..(his bp was high,we undergone all test and everything was normal)


How did u know its referred?....Did u got any letter?


----------



## mamunmaziz

thumbsup said:


> try it..
> I sent the last document on 30th April... may be its just a week but i thought of asking for medical status and he/ she gave me the Grant in return.
> 
> Its a nice day today...


Congratulation.....I did also get CO 10th April.......but ..stillllllllll:ranger:


----------



## superm

karenSt said:


> Hi ozjunkie...does these apply to both primary and secondary applicant?
> 
> Me and my husband have lodged 189 application where I am the primary applicant; my husband is on student visa working part-time in Aus. I know medicals are mandatory by all but my agent didnt ask to submit any employment related material for dependent applicant ....would you know??


Hey.. 
For dependent if points are not claimed then you don't need to put education and employment proof.
But you can put whatever you have just to convince CO about genuineness . I used my wife's education certificate and employment hiring letters. But this is something that is NOT mandatory! If you do not put it should put no harm either.

What is '*required*' on dependents perspective is PCC, MEDs, functional english proof, passport, birth certi (tenth certi would do) - I hope I din't miss anything.
For more guidance you can check eVisa page in the link from my signature below.
Hope you get through soon.. best of Luck!


----------



## superm

Congrats to recent Grant receivers


----------



## alamin104

slagozzz said:


> Thanks rzaman.
> 
> I am going to get a letter from a director from previous company mentioning every detail. Also will collect two letters from two previous colleagues. I have no other documents. What do you think, will these documents work? As these documents will not be in company letter head should I get them notarized?
> 
> Thanks in advance....
> 
> Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


Hi Slagozz,

Did you have your salary transferred to your bank account? If yes, get the statements mailed to CO. I noticed your CO regarded the phone number and website of your previous company 'bogus'. I have seen in some review cases that DIAC even communicates with telephone company to enquire about outdated phone number. You can get some certification from BTCL about phone number. Hope this helps.


----------



## mandanapu

Hi All,

Did anyone get any update from our co? Or any changes happened in evisa page??

GMcshea
Vinnie88
Manvir
Ayshasworld
Aaa jaa

Pls update guys.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## LohPurush

*Got GRANT!!*

Hi Everyone!

:cheer2: I got grant letter some time ago.:cheer2:

I first thought the CO might have asked for more docs, but was delighted after seeing "GRANT Notification" in subject line.

It was quite fast for me, the only long wait was ACS (2+ months).

Thanks Expatforum & all the forumites for making this process smooth!

Best luck for the ones in queue!!!


----------



## LohPurush

*Same here!!*



thumbsup said:


> Hey Guys, We got the grant today. Email arrived at 9:39 AM IST today. looks like our CO needed a reminder
> I dropped her an email yesterday regarding an update on the medical. and Today we got the grant!!!!
> 
> Thanks every one for the continued support and guidance to this forum. MAy every one's dream come true to stay and work in AU.
> 
> Cheers and all the best. :clap2:
> 
> Another milestone to be achieved now.. .. Job hunting !! :boxing:


I too, on suggestion of a friend dropped them a mail to check if they had received medicals, got GRANT mail a day later!


----------



## hamster

Guys,

How do I know, if my meds have been finalised/referred by CO?

-hamster


----------



## ils2_fly

Today I uploaded some documents in the evisa, but unfortunately, not shown in the list, though previous all documents in the list are visible. What should I do, pls. advise.


----------



## vishsang

LohPurush said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> :cheer2: I got grant letter some time ago.:cheer2:
> 
> I first thought the CO might have asked for more docs, but was delighted after seeing "GRANT Notification" in subject line.
> 
> It was quite fast for me, the only long wait was ACS (2+ months).
> 
> Thanks Expatforum & all the forumites for making this process smooth!
> 
> Best luck for the ones in queue!!!


WOW. Congratulations. :clap2: :clap2: 
Can you please share your team/CO details?


----------



## LohPurush

*Team 33 Brisbane!*



vishsang said:


> WOW. Congratulations. :clap2: :clap2:
> Can you please sharing your team/CO details?


Team 33 Brisbane!


----------



## madrag

LohPurush said:


> I too, on suggestion of a friend dropped them a mail to check if they had received medicals, got GRANT mail a day later!


Congrats :clap2::clap2:

I think I need to mail my CO too :boink:. team 31 is the slower lot.


----------



## RBang

*Will status change when a CO's assigned?*

I lodged the main application through an agent. I have the TRN and password to the eVisa page. Will the status change when a CO is assigned? How will one get to know? Please let me know.

Thx


----------



## vishsang

madrag said:


> Congrats :clap2::clap2:
> 
> I think I need to mail my CO too :boink:. team 31 is the slower lot.


:laugh:
Hehehe... I think it's all relative. When we see grants being given in 2-3 weeks, anything longer than a month seems tooooo long.

While I've been ranting to my spouse about how team 34 seems slow, I came across posts a few days back that complained about Adelaide teams being slow.

I guess each team has its fair share of long overdue grants..


----------



## srikat

madrag said:


> Congrats :clap2::clap2:
> 
> I think I need to mail my CO too :boink:. team 31 is the slower lot.


Team 31 here as well.


----------



## vishsang

RBang said:


> I lodged the main application through an agent. I have the TRN and password to the eVisa page. Will the status change when a CO is assigned? How will one get to know? Please let me know.
> 
> Thx


You will know for sure only when the CO emails you and requests for documents / sends you a grant directly :fingerscrossed:

You can also call the DIAC, but since you are still within 8 weeks of lodgement you should probably wait before you call.


----------



## rupinder.jit

ils2_fly said:


> Today I uploaded some documents in the evisa, but unfortunately, not shown in the list, though previous all documents in the list are visible. What should I do, pls. advise.


Don't do anything, try opening the link in different browser. evisa site has some glitches.


----------



## rupinder.jit

hamster said:


> Guys,
> 
> How do I know, if my meds have been finalised/referred by CO?
> 
> -hamster


You need to check with your CO. if assigned


----------



## ils2_fly

rupinder.jit said:


> Don't do anything, try opening the link in different browser. evisa site has some glitches.


Thnx for your advice!


----------



## rupinder.jit

ils2_fly said:


> Thnx for your advice!


Same problem happened with me, I upload some documents twice and therefore I guess CO asked for Form80, Best thing is upload all the documents, then do nothing untill unless CO asks for any document, just don't open evisa site, just sit back and relax and wait for the golden mail


----------



## ils2_fly

rupinder.jit said:


> Same problem happened with me, I upload some documents twice and therefore I guess CO asked for Form80, Best thing is upload all the documents, then do nothing untill unless CO asks for any document, just don't open evisa site, just sit back and relax and wait for the golden mail


Thnx again.....


----------



## haryk

LohPurush said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> :cheer2: I got grant letter some time ago.:cheer2:
> 
> I first thought the CO might have asked for more docs, but was delighted after seeing "GRANT Notification" in subject line.
> 
> It was quite fast for me, the only long wait was ACS (2+ months).
> 
> Thanks Expatforum & all the forumites for making this process smooth!
> 
> Best luck for the ones in queue!!!


Congrates Loh... Enjoy the Day  ALL THE BEST for your Future


----------



## rajesh.149

*Completely agree !!*



vishsang said:


> :laugh:
> Hehehe... I think it's all relative. When we see grants being given in 2-3 weeks, anything longer than a month seems tooooo long.
> 
> While I've been ranting to my spouse about how team 34 seems slow, I came across posts a few days back that complained about Adelaide teams being slow.
> 
> I guess each team has its fair share of long overdue grants..




There's a whole lot of variations to be seen here .. a lot to consider;
CO and his/her style of following processes
Application itself with so much to check for, for the applicants like employment history, places you have worked/travelled so on and so forth.
There are people waiting for grant from as far as Dec-2012, I believe and there are people who have got their grants in 3 straight weeks.
Happy for people who have got their grant, and wish for those who are waiting it will come soon.. thinking someone is looking into it .. and these COs must also have their SLAs to be met, so just a matter of time.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ruparandhawa

*Pcc?*

Hi Expat

I am very intense from last 1 week. I got CO assigned on 1st May and she asked to submit PCC. Now My concern is that Me and my husband don't have spouse name added in our passports and also our passports has been issued before our marriage and having different addresses. Also the current address is different from the addresses on our passports.
My husband applied for PCC from the address on which his passport has been issued. There was Police verification pending, as his passport was issued in Tatkal. So far no queries about his PCC.

I have read a few forum posts and got confused about my PCC. I have below 3 options:

1. I went to PSK on my present address(different from address in my PP) and they asked me to add spouse name and also update address. In this case I need to get my passport reissued and then I will be able to apply for PCC. If I follow this approach then what will be the minimum time by which I can get PCC if I apply passport in tatkal? (I have bank statement with current address as address proof)

2. I can apply for PCC at my husbands address as some expat users said that we do not need to add spouse name and need to change address to get PCC. I have Aadhar card as address proof for my husband's native place.

3. I can apply at my native place as marital status "single" and can keep the current address as address mentioned in my passport. Here I am not sure whether PSK have my police verification on their record or not as my passport was issued in 2004. If the verification will be issued then there is no issues as my parents are still staying at that address.

Could you please give me your expert advice about the option which i should follow to get the PCC done asap. My address in passport(Jalandhar), address in husband's passport(Ludhiana) and my current address(Mohali) are in same state. So I have no problem in travelling to any PSK.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## findraj

I think, #3 is the best option.

Did your hubby get his PCC?


----------



## ruparandhawa

findraj said:


> I think, #3 is the best option.
> 
> Did your hubby get his PCC?



Thanks for your response.
Not yet. He applied on 6th May(4 days back) and now have to follow up with the local police station.


----------



## vishsang

rajesh.149 said:


> There's a whole lot of variations to be seen here .. a lot to consider;
> CO and his/her style of following processes
> Application itself with so much to check for, for the applicants like employment history, places you have worked/travelled so on and so forth.
> There are people waiting for grant from as far as Dec-2012, I believe and there are people who have got their grants in 3 straight weeks.
> Happy for people who have got their grant, and wish for those who are waiting it will come soon.. thinking someone is looking into it .. and these COs must also have their SLAs to be met, so just a matter of time.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Wellllll I don't know..! If we look at the skillselect website, the SLA for subclass 189 is 12 months. I don't know how much motivation that would be...just saying! 

But yea.. waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## findraj

ruparandhawa said:


> Thanks for your response.
> Not yet. He applied on 6th May(4 days back) and now have to follow up with the local police station.


Ugh, then I dont think #3 is good, passport issued in tatkal and then pcc...time frame of 2-4 months...


----------



## ruparandhawa

findraj said:


> Ugh, then I dont think #3 is good, passport issued in tatkal and then pcc...time frame of 2-4 months...


I already applied for my hubby's PCC using #3. Now for me I need your advise
My passport was issued after proper police verification. So what you think, which option is better and fastest?


----------



## TOPGUN

rupinder.jit said:


> Don't do anything, try opening the link in different browser. evisa site has some glitches.


Which Brower is best for this purpose? 

Internet exploere
Firefox mozilla
Chrome


----------



## monty83

slagozzz said:


> Yes, you and your wife can do medical from different places. If they ask you to submit documents then submit again to be safe. I don't think you will have any trouble. The only question remain is whether your medical will be referred or not?
> 
> Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


Hi thanks for mtivation as always....i ddint understnad medical to be reffred...means after medical submission they vill call hospitals to cross check or what


----------



## findraj

ruparandhawa said:


> I already applied for my hubby's PCC using #3. Now for me I need your advise
> My passport was issued after proper police verification. So what you think, which option is better and fastest?


#3 is fastest but since your hubby's is gone for verification, it will take 1-2 months you can apply from the same address as your passport.


----------



## monty83

slagozzz said:


> Yes, you and your wife can do medical from different places. If they ask you to submit documents then submit again to be safe. I don't think you will have any trouble. The only question remain is whether your medical will be referred or not?
> 
> Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


Tell me with your experience ...i belive there should nt be any issue regarding visa now...i hope it should come as medical request means all going on right track ....reason i am asking i m planning to start winding up my things in present country as it require sme time to finsih up all the things....and once i saw message to do medical i m hopefulll i should nt have any othe rproblem now in getting visa..


----------



## rupinder.jit

TOPGUN said:


> Which Brower is best for this purpose?
> 
> Internet exploere
> Firefox mozilla
> Chrome


I prefer Firefox


----------



## mandanapu

monty83 said:


> Hi thanks for mtivation as always....i ddint understnad medical to be reffred...means after medical submission they vill call hospitals to cross check or what[/QUOT
> No. Panel doctors will send ur reports to immigration. Once they received ur medicals they will review ur X-ray,urine and blood test reports. If they find any abnormalities then they will refer ur reports to medical officers of commonwealth. If they referred it will take nearly 3months to get clear.
> 
> Don't worry. I hope ur medicals will be cleared straight away. All the best
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## ruparandhawa

findraj said:


> #3 is fastest but since your hubby's is gone for verification, it will take 1-2 months you can apply from the same address as your passport.


Why it will take that much time. I was assuming that the verification will take 1-2 weeks only as per the other expat posts.

And for me it should be better to go with #3. correct?


----------



## dejumotalks

LohPurush said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> :cheer2: I got grant letter some time ago.:cheer2:
> 
> I first thought the CO might have asked for more docs, but was delighted after seeing "GRANT Notification" in subject line.
> 
> It was quite fast for me, the only long wait was ACS (2+ months).
> 
> Thanks Expatforum & all the forumites for making this process smooth!
> 
> Best luck for the ones in queue!!!


This is fastest so far... Congrats!!
Is it 189 you applied for and u when did you upload PCC/Med et al

Please share..


----------



## LohPurush

haryk said:


> Congrates Loh... Enjoy the Day  ALL THE BEST for your Future


Thanks Haryk!!

Thanks all for your best wishes!!


----------



## Manvir

mandanapu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone get any update from our co? Or any changes happened in evisa page??
> 
> GMcshea
> Vinnie88
> Manvir
> Ayshasworld
> Aaa jaa
> 
> Pls update guys.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


No change mate !! I haven't submitted my docs yet.


----------



## Aaa Jaa

mandanapu said:


> Hi,
> Tried to send u a private msg, but it says aaa jaa prefer not to receive private msg's. accepted ur friend request and I'm using this forum on my iPad. So most of the times I'll be available. U can MSG any time.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Hi Boss

Any update from your side? I am still waiting for grant...

Please contact and send pm so we can talk over the phone.

Thanks


----------



## Manvir

In my online visa application, from day one "Health evidence' status is 'Recommended' and 'organise health' link appears at the bottom. I called DIAC 3 weeks ago and they said my medicals are received. Even after CO allocation link still appears and status is still 'recommended'

How can one find whether my medicals are referred or not?


----------



## Megha09

Manvir said:


> In my online visa application, from day one "Health evidence' status is 'Recommended' and 'organise health' link appears at the bottom. I called DIAC 3 weeks ago and they said my medicals are received. Even after CO allocation link still appears and status is still 'recommended'
> 
> How can one find whether my medicals are referred or not?


I have replied to this on merged medicals thread


----------



## Megha09

RBang said:


> I lodged the main application through an agent. I have the TRN and password to the eVisa page. Will the status change when a CO is assigned? How will one get to know? Please let me know.
> 
> Thx


CO will email you if he needs anything otherwise if everything is fine you will starightaway get the grant.

Meg


----------



## australia.ind

Megha09 said:


> CO will email you if he needs anything otherwise if everything is fine you will starightaway get the grant.
> 
> Meg


My spouse medicals were also referred during the same time like urs..Hope u'll get grant soon


----------



## Papujuly

*Help*

Can anyone plz let me know what are the document we need to upload apart from pcc and medical for 189 visa , we have made our application yesterday and we have uploaded my husbands vetassess documnets and educational and professional documents along with my educational documents, his ielts score and our passport copies an dmarraige certificate

We are waiting for my university to give me medium of instruction certificate
waiitng for CO to let su know abt medical and PCC

Is there anything else we would need to know or upload ?

Any help will eb greatly appreciated


----------



## monty83

mandanapu said:


> monty83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi thanks for mtivation as always....i ddint understnad medical to be reffred...means after medical submission they vill call hospitals to cross check or what[/QUOT
> No. Panel doctors will send ur reports to immigration. Once they received ur medicals they will review ur X-ray,urine and blood test reports. If they find any abnormalities then they will refer ur reports to medical officers of commonwealth. If they referred it will take nearly 3months to get clear.
> 
> Don't worry. I hope ur medicals will be cleared straight away. All the best
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for this...
Click to expand...


----------



## LohPurush

dejumotalks said:


> This is fastest so far... Congrats!!
> Is it 189 you applied for and u when did you upload PCC/Med et al
> 
> Please share..


I vaguely remember uploading the PCC on 5th May, Meds were uploaded on 7th evening I guess (that's what the hospital people told me). Remaining docs were uploaded as & when I could, after I applied for Visa on 23rd April.


----------



## sunny81

LohPurush said:


> I vaguely remember uploading the PCC on 5th May, Meds were uploaded on 7th evening I guess (that's what the hospital people told me). Remaining docs were uploaded as & when I could, after I applied for Visa on 23rd April.


Do you remember how long it took you to get the PCC done. Did you go to passport office or police station or embassy for indian pcc.

Thanks and congrats on grant


----------



## fighter

sunny81 said:


> Do you remember how long it took you to get the PCC done. Did you go to passport office or police station or embassy for indian pcc.
> 
> Thanks and congrats on grant


It takes 3-4 hours to get a PCC...You need to go to passport seva kendra...


----------



## anandlitesh

aaaaaaa


----------



## anandlitesh

Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..

For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........

:clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane::violin::violin:eace::xmascandle::xmascandle::lalala::target:

:second::second::target::target::target:

Thank you all for your support & wish you all a very a speedy Grant..

Thanks to RL( Such a nice lady & very systematic)


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congratulations !!!*



anandlitesh said:


> Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..
> 
> For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........
> 
> :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane::violin::violin:eace::xmascandle::xmascandle::lalala::target:
> 
> :second::second::target::target::target:
> 
> Thank you all for your support & wish you all a very a speedy Grant..
> 
> Thanks to RL( Such a nice lady & very systematic)



Congratulations .. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## akmirror

Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## Manvir

australia.ind said:


> My spouse medicals were also referred during the same time like urs..Hope u'll get grant soon


How u guys came to know whether your medicals are referred or not? I called to find out by calling on my CO's team's phone number and they didnt give a very clear answer. Just said you need to send the docs that are requested that doesn't include my medicals.

I see online status as 'Recommended' against 'Health evidence' and link 'organise your health examinations' at the bottom since day one.


----------



## Want2Move2013

Congrats! Nice to know that


----------



## AusExpat80

srikat said:


> Team 31 here as well.


Team 31 here as well. My CO's initial is E. Anyone with same CO?


----------



## mailatrekha

monty83 said:


> mandanapu said:
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for this...
> 
> 
> 
> Still no grant , I've applied on 26th of march....
Click to expand...


----------



## applyoz

anandlitesh said:


> Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..
> 
> For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........
> 
> :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane::violin::violin:eace::xmascandle::xmascandle::lalala::target:
> 
> :second::second::target::target::target:
> 
> Thank you all for your support & wish you all a very a speedy Grant..
> 
> Thanks to RL( Such a nice lady & very systematic)


Congratulations :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## anandlitesh

Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..

For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........

lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Thank you all for your support & wish you all a very a speedy Grant..

Thanks to RL( Such a nice lady & very systematic)


----------



## mirza_755

anandlitesh said:


> Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..
> 
> For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........
> 
> :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane::violin::violin:eace::xmascandle::xmascandle::lalala::target:
> 
> :second::second::target::target::target:
> 
> Thank you all for your support & wish you all a very a speedy Grant..
> 
> Thanks to RL( Such a nice lady & very systematic)


Congrats ..............


----------



## australia.ind

anandlitesh said:


> Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..
> 
> For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........
> 
> :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane::violin::violin:eace::xmascandle::xmascandle::lalala::target:
> 
> :second::second::target::target::target:
> 
> Thank you all for your support & wish you all a very a speedy Grant..
> 
> Thanks to RL( Such a nice lady & very systematic)


Congrats!!!! Have a blast!!!
Why it took so long for you after your medicals,was ur medicals referred?


----------



## vmshenoi

*Need some advice*

Hi Guys,

I am in a very tensed situation here.. I lodged my visa on 15thMarch. Uploaded the documents. All the docs status are shown as 'Received'.
Additionally for PCC and Meds the ststus is 'Requested'.

I hv not uploaded PCC/Med becasue my agents has asked me to wait until CO is allocatted.

How do I know if a CO has been allocatted?
Will I be getting a mail from CO team? or status 'Requested' means CO has been allocatted and they have asked for additional docs?

Please provide your comments becasue I have been waiting for almost two months now.

261314|Subclass 190| VICSS - 28Feb|Visa Lodged - 15March|Waiting CO:ranger:


----------



## navjeet

vmshenoi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in a very tensed situation here.. I lodged my visa on 15thMarch. Uploaded the documents. All the docs status are shown as 'Received'.
> Additionally for PCC and Meds the ststus is 'Requested'.
> 
> I hv not uploaded PCC/Med becasue my agents has asked me to wait until CO is allocatted.
> 
> How do I know if a CO has been allocatted?
> Will I be getting a mail from CO team? or status 'Requested' means CO has been allocatted and they have asked for additional docs?
> 
> Please provide your comments becasue I have been waiting for almost two months now.
> 
> 261314|Subclass 190| VICSS - 28Feb|Visa Lodged - 15March|Waiting CO:ranger:




Requested means co has been allocated as new documents are only requested by co


----------



## anandlitesh

australia.ind said:


> Congrats!!!! Have a blast!!!
> Why it took so long for you after your medicals,was ur medicals referred?


My Medicals were not referred.. This team & my CO is very cool in working ..

Rest all god knows...

Thanks dude..


----------



## anandlitesh

applyoz said:


> Congratulations :clap2: :clap2:



Thanks Dear...


----------



## oz_dreams

AusExpat80 said:


> Team 31 here as well. My CO's initial is E. Anyone with same CO?


Hi AusExpat80

Same CO here as well. I am awaiting for my Medicals to be done which is scheduled on 15t May.

What are your timelines ?


----------



## vishsang

anandlitesh said:


> Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..
> 
> For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........
> 
> :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane::violin::violin:eace::xmascandle::xmascandle::lalala::target:
> 
> :second::second::target::target::target:
> 
> Thank you all for your support & wish you all a very a speedy Grant..
> 
> Thanks to RL( Such a nice lady & very systematic)


Congratulations, anandlitesh! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## coolcarrot

I am looking for an immigration consultant/lawyer, who is experienced in Indian PR cases.


----------



## oz_dreams

Congratulations for all the grants today.....hope few more to come this week...


----------



## dharmesh

Just received mail from agent that CO has asked for MEDS and PCC. This means CO assigned to me well within 15 days. 

Now I have applied for PCC, but it will take no less than 40-50 days, in that case if i submit my receipt for PCC is that Ok? I have read it in one of the document my agent provided.

Form 26 and Form 160 should be filled for both me and my wife?

I am very much excited.


----------



## vishsang

dharmesh said:


> Just received mail from agent that CO has asked for MEDS and PCC. This means CO assigned to me well within 15 days.
> 
> Now I have applied for PCC, but it will take no less than 40-50 days, in that case if i submit my receipt for PCC is that Ok? I have read it in one of the document my agent provided.
> 
> Form 26 and Form 160 should be filled for both me and my wife?
> 
> I am very much excited.


Congratulations. Yes, you may email the receipt to the CO and explain that you have applied for the PCC and the processing time is expected to be longer than 30 days and hence you might not be able to meet the 28 day deadline. 

Yes, you need both forms for all migrating applicants.


----------



## vmshenoi

navjeet said:


> Requested means co has been allocated as new documents are only requested by co


Thanks Navjeet for your quick reply.

Can someone provide more light on Navjeet's comments. I assume if a CO is allocated we will be getting direct mail from them specifying their name/location/contact details. They will be also requesting for additional docs via email.

But I have not received any such communication. So I am still doubtful if CO has been allocated.


----------



## dharmesh

I have taken MEDS appointment for monday. Damn this PCC process, else would have been all clear from my side.


----------



## masud09

*Documents attachement*

I applied on 8th May. Within how many days I need to attach documents?


----------



## dharmesh

vishsang said:


> Congratulations. Yes, you may email the receipt to the CO and explain that you have applied for the PCC and the processing time is expected to be longer than 30 days and hence you might not be able to meet the 28 day deadline.
> 
> Yes, you need both forms for all migrating applicants.


If we send them the receipt in that case what happens? As in I am curious to know the process. Will they keep process on hold until I get certificate?


----------



## ayshasworld

navjeet said:


> Requested means co has been allocated as new documents are only requested by co


We too applied through an agent and I realized that the reason they ask us to wait until CO asks for meds/pcc is so that they can charge us their amount before releasing the referral letters for meds. I suppose that is fair enough, otherwise they dont have a guarantee of payment.

However, you can frontload your meds and pcc as others on this forum will tell you.

In our case also we did not know that CO had been allocated until they requested for meds.

In any case you will know soon


----------



## RBang

*CO Assigned*

Heard from my agent that CO has been assigned. Team 2, Adelaide. Can anyone please provide me inputs on this team? Thanks


----------



## findraj

dharmesh said:


> If we send them the receipt in that case what happens? As in I am curious to know the process. Will they keep process on hold until I get certificate?


It is a proof that you have applied for PCC and the CO can technically check the status online....JK...

The CO knows on average it takes longer to get PCC so they will put your applicaton on hold till you provide the documents. 

Why didnt you get your meds and pcc done earlier?


----------



## dodoyos

Hi all,
Just wanna inform you all that I received my grant letter today. Almost given up hope. Thank you all the the support & informations shared.


----------



## Manvir

dharmesh said:


> Just received mail from agent that CO has asked for MEDS and PCC. This means CO assigned to me well within 15 days.
> 
> Now I have applied for PCC, but it will take no less than 40-50 days, in that case if i submit my receipt for PCC is that Ok? I have read it in one of the document my agent provided.
> 
> Form 26 and Form 160 should be filled for both me and my wife?
> 
> I am very much excited.


Hi Dharmesh,
If you apply for PCC to Indian consulate in India, I guess it should be prety quick. I am not sure though. But I am not stopping you from sending PCC receipt to CO. I remember someone in this thread also posted the url of indian consulate's website.


----------



## dharmesh

findraj said:


> It is a proof that you have applied for PCC and the CO can technically check the status online....JK...
> 
> The CO knows on average it takes longer to get PCC so they will put your applicaton on hold till you provide the documents.
> 
> Why didnt you get your meds and pcc done earlier?


Actually When I went for PCC earlier, passport office people said get new passort with married status in it, so we got new passport and then applied for PCC. And damn that is hell of a long process. 

But still I had 1 month in between where I could have applied for PCC. But I thought, as mine is new passport, I will get PCC in a day or max a week. But India is a country of uncertainity, I got my passport in 8 days, but will take longer for PCC now. Now need to wait for bloody PCC


----------



## TOPGUN

dodoyos said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanna inform you all that I received my grant letter today. Almost given up hope. Thank you all the the support & informations shared.


Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## findraj

Well, if you didnt apply for tatkal passport, the PCC will need verification, usually tatkal passports are issued without any verification...

If your passport had gone through verification you would have got PCC in a day. 

PSK people suck really bad at times..what has married status to do with police clearance? Married or unmarried...Will they give police clearance in a day where applicant is unmarried but has a criminal record or vice versa?

Funny these guys these days...


----------



## vinnie88

friends, i almost cant believe what im seeing, my status in e-visa is finalized and got messege from skillselect saying my EOI is ceased due to either visa being granted or refused. 

I went throigh externalc checks sometime in Feb ( probably 15 or 20 feb is my guess since i front loaded everything and CO first contacted me on the 15th). I was told by CO that my application is undergoing character checks which includes health, national security and other checks done by other agencies and never provided a time-frame. 

I thought this would take another at least 6-12 month based on my research but thank god I was wrong!! 

Its been almost 3 months since checks started and DIAC made its promose of finalizing 75% of checks within 3 months. 

Thanks to ASIO and DIAC and everyone in this forum for their quick and kind advices.

I think you all can see from my timeline how much I have been waiting for this lol.


----------



## Khan_Oz

dharmesh said:


> Actually When I went for PCC earlier, passport office people said get new passort with married status in it, so we got new passport and then applied for PCC. And damn that is hell of a long process.
> 
> But still I had 1 month in between where I could have applied for PCC. But I thought, as mine is new passport, I will get PCC in a day or max a week. But India is a country of uncertainity, I got my passport in 8 days, but will take longer for PCC now. Now need to wait for bloody PCC


Hi Dharmesh,

Usually PCC is issued on the same day if the address is same as mentioned in the passport. If its different, its sent for verification and the police visits ur home or calls u for verification. IT doesn't take more than a week. So you should get it pretty soon. Dont worry.
And its good that you have ur spouse name added in your passport. It comes handy.
Did you get the PCC done for ur spouse as well..?


----------



## haryk

anandlitesh said:


> Finally the Day has arrived when i have received the Golden Mail of the Grant Notification..
> 
> For me it is not less than a dream comes true and now i m ozzzzzzzzzzzzzz ...........
> 
> :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane::violin::violin:eace::xmascandle::xmascandle::lalala::target:
> 
> :second::second::target::target::target:
> 
> Thank you all for your support & wish you all a very a speedy Grant..
> 
> Thanks to RL( Such a nice lady & very systematic)


Congratulations anand  ALL THE BEST for Future


----------



## haryk

vinnie88 said:


> friends, i almost cant believe what im seeing, my status in e-visa is finalized and got messege from skillselect saying my EOI is ceased due to either visa being granted or refused.
> 
> I went throigh externalc checks sometime in Feb ( probably 15 or 20 feb is my guess since i front loaded everything and CO first contacted me on the 15th). I was told by CO that my application is undergoing character checks which includes health, national security and other checks done by other agencies and never provided a time-frame.
> 
> I thought this would take another at least 6-12 month based on my research but thank god I was wrong!!
> 
> Its been almost 3 months since checks started and DIAC made its promose of finalizing 75% of checks within 3 months.
> 
> Thanks to ASIO and DIAC and everyone in this forum for their quick and kind advices.
> 
> I think you all can see from my timeline how much I have been waiting for this lol.


WOW congrates vinni... enjoy


----------



## Stigmatic

Dear Expats,

I got my Grant Letter today. 

Thanks for all your support in executing this.


----------



## ishaanchal

masud09 said:


> I applied on 8th May. Within how many days I need to attach documents?


Once you get a CO (Generally between 5 Weeks), He/She'll give you 28 days to upload them


----------



## Manvir

vinnie88 said:


> friends, i almost cant believe what im seeing, my status in e-visa is finalized and got messege from skillselect saying my EOI is ceased due to either visa being granted or refused.
> 
> I went throigh externalc checks sometime in Feb ( probably 15 or 20 feb is my guess since i front loaded everything and CO first contacted me on the 15th). I was told by CO that my application is undergoing character checks which includes health, national security and other checks done by other agencies and never provided a time-frame.
> 
> I thought this would take another at least 6-12 month based on my research but thank god I was wrong!!
> 
> Its been almost 3 months since checks started and DIAC made its promose of finalizing 75% of checks within 3 months.
> 
> Thanks to ASIO and DIAC and everyone in this forum for their quick and kind advices.
> 
> I think you all can see from my timeline how much I have been waiting for this lol.


Congrats Vinni. Well deserved.


----------



## akmirror

Congrats to all the visa grantees of today. Best of Luck to those waiting!! You are Next :clap2:


----------



## dharmesh

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi Dharmesh,
> 
> Usually PCC is issued on the same day if the address is same as mentioned in the passport. If its different, its sent for verification and the police visits ur home or calls u for verification. IT doesn't take more than a week. So you should get it pretty soon. Dont worry.
> And its good that you have ur spouse name added in your passport. It comes handy.
> Did you get the PCC done for ur spouse as well..?


Yes for her as well. Lets hope all of this gets done pretty soon. I am going to CID office in Fort tomorrow morning..to check if it is possible if they can push my application to loca police station sooner. And once it is here. I will get it done ASAP. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## findraj

dharmesh said:


> Yes for her as well. Lets hope all of this gets done pretty soon. I am going to CID office in Fort tomorrow morning..to check if it is possible if they can push my application to loca police station sooner. And once it is here. I will get it done ASAP. :fingerscrossed:


Dont event try visiting that place, its a total mess and you will end up cursing the world...I visited that place and it was so much crowded...Mostly people trying to get NOC for renting a place or NOC for job purposes...

Instead, *call on 1090 or visit this link mumbaipolice.org/passport.asp*

simple. If you have spare time and dont mind waiting for 4 hours approx go in this nice Warm Indian Summer..Also, they call it CID office but its not CID office actually, its located at Mumbai Police Headquarters and you have to walk a longggg way. There is one police station just where the JJ flyover ends where there is a CID office but thats not the one....

There is no parking and you are on a two wheeler the towing guys would tow the moment you go inside..They tow all vehicles not having "police" sign on them..

And like vultures they see you from far that you will park there...You know how it goes right?

Also, once your turn comes they ll say go and enquire in Local police station...TBH you cant do anything except wait for the file to reach your local police station...

Once your file reaches local police station..Aha! they get to earn to come to your place and verify things...then again it goes to CID office and from there it goes to PSK..

Phew!


----------



## haryk

RBang said:


> Heard from my agent that CO has been assigned. Team 2, Adelaide. Can anyone please provide me inputs on this team? Thanks


Hi,
I was allocated with Team 2. Heared they are fast. In my case they have asked some docs and submitted 2 days back. Today I have seen in my evisa status page that status is updated to "Received". Only thing pending my side is that my CO is not able to find my health details which I have already uploaded.Sent a confirmation letter to CO and am Waiting for the result.. 

overall they are good at response also...


----------



## haryk

Stigmatic said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I got my Grant Letter today.
> 
> Thanks for all your support in executing this.


Congratulations !!!


----------



## masud09

ishaanchal said:


> Once you get a CO (Generally between 5 Weeks), He/She'll give you 28 days to upload them


Thanks


----------



## madrag

Stigmatic said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I got my Grant Letter today.
> 
> Thanks for all your support in executing this.


congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## madrag

vinnie88 said:


> friends, i almost cant believe what im seeing, my status in e-visa is finalized and got messege from skillselect saying my EOI is ceased due to either visa being granted or refused.
> 
> I went throigh externalc checks sometime in Feb ( probably 15 or 20 feb is my guess since i front loaded everything and CO first contacted me on the 15th). I was told by CO that my application is undergoing character checks which includes health, national security and other checks done by other agencies and never provided a time-frame.
> 
> I thought this would take another at least 6-12 month based on my research but thank god I was wrong!!
> 
> Its been almost 3 months since checks started and DIAC made its promose of finalizing 75% of checks within 3 months.
> 
> Thanks to ASIO and DIAC and everyone in this forum for their quick and kind advices.
> 
> I think you all can see from my timeline how much I have been waiting for this lol.


many congrats. I think you should give a party to yourself. enjoy the moment :clap2::clap2:


----------



## dharmesh

findraj said:


> Instead, *call on 1090 or visit this link mumbaipolice.org/passport.asp*


Thanks, I called on the numebr and they said, it is already with local police station since 4th may. Will go there today eve and try setting some jack there. Ofcourse need to provide some chai pani upfront.


----------



## applyoz

vinnie88 said:


> friends, i almost cant believe what im seeing, my status in e-visa is finalized and got messege from skillselect saying my EOI is ceased due to either visa being granted or refused.
> 
> I went throigh externalc checks sometime in Feb ( probably 15 or 20 feb is my guess since i front loaded everything and CO first contacted me on the 15th). I was told by CO that my application is undergoing character checks which includes health, national security and other checks done by other agencies and never provided a time-frame.
> 
> I thought this would take another at least 6-12 month based on my research but thank god I was wrong!!
> 
> Its been almost 3 months since checks started and DIAC made its promose of finalizing 75% of checks within 3 months.
> 
> Thanks to ASIO and DIAC and everyone in this forum for their quick and kind advices.
> 
> I think you all can see from my timeline how much I have been waiting for this lol.


Lovely... all the wait worth the effort.. worth appreciating your patience..

Congratulations...:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## applyoz

Stigmatic said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I got my Grant Letter today.
> 
> Thanks for all your support in executing this.


Congratulations..:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## pm5

Have a question on medical results - Some people have said that they have uploaded medical results.

I thought the meds get uploaded by the clinic where you do the test. Do they also provide you the medical results which you can upload? When I asked my clinic, they told me I won't get any results, they will be directly uploaded.


----------



## haryk

pm5 said:


> Have a question on medical results - Some people have said that they have uploaded medical results.
> 
> I thought the meds get uploaded by the clinic where you do the test. Do they also provide you the medical results which you can upload? When I asked my clinic, they told me I won't get any results, they will be directly uploaded.


No we won't upload the results.. Clinic will do that.. In my case.. Clinic Uploaded my Health details.. My CO told that she could not find my medicals. I confirmed with my clinic and they provided me a snapshot of my uploaded emedicals page and they asked me to provide that to my CO. I did the same and waiting for my CO response.


----------



## ruparandhawa

Today I applied for passport reissue. For PCC I need to add my spouse name in passport and also have to update address then I will be able to apply for PCC. I applied using Normal passport process and according to PSK officials, I will get my passport in 1 month.


----------



## mirza_755

vinnie88 said:


> friends, i almost cant believe what im seeing, my status in e-visa is finalized and got messege from skillselect saying my EOI is ceased due to either visa being granted or refused.
> 
> I went throigh externalc checks sometime in Feb ( probably 15 or 20 feb is my guess since i front loaded everything and CO first contacted me on the 15th). I was told by CO that my application is undergoing character checks which includes health, national security and other checks done by other agencies and never provided a time-frame.
> 
> I thought this would take another at least 6-12 month based on my research but thank god I was wrong!!
> 
> Its been almost 3 months since checks started and DIAC made its promose of finalizing 75% of checks within 3 months.
> 
> Thanks to ASIO and DIAC and everyone in this forum for their quick and kind advices.
> 
> I think you all can see from my timeline how much I have been waiting for this lol.


Congrats dear Vinnie. We got many valuable info from u........Hope see u in Aus...take care


----------



## va13

coolcarrot said:


> I am looking for an immigration consultant/lawyer, who is experienced in Indian PR cases.


Hi Coolcarot
I'd suggest you to go without Consultant.
Just take the guidance from the expat forum and you'l save urself the hassles and exorbitant consultant fee.


----------



## tenten

vinnie88 said:


> friends, i almost cant believe what im seeing, my status in e-visa is finalized and got messege from skillselect saying my EOI is ceased due to either visa being granted or refused.
> 
> I went throigh externalc checks sometime in Feb ( probably 15 or 20 feb is my guess since i front loaded everything and CO first contacted me on the 15th). I was told by CO that my application is undergoing character checks which includes health, national security and other checks done by other agencies and never provided a time-frame.
> 
> I thought this would take another at least 6-12 month based on my research but thank god I was wrong!!
> 
> Its been almost 3 months since checks started and DIAC made its promose of finalizing 75% of checks within 3 months.
> 
> Thanks to ASIO and DIAC and everyone in this forum for their quick and kind advices.
> 
> I think you all can see from my timeline how much I have been waiting for this lol.


Congratulations Vinnie88. All the best for the next moves.


----------



## SmartBenny

Hi friends,

My wife is in 9th month and yet to give birth to a baby and due is this month end.
I got invite on 8-May-2013.

Since My baby's passport take more time (approx 2 months), I want to apply PR only to myself & my wife. would it be possible?

Later, if I want to Include my baby , How much extra dollors I need to pay?
Please suggest.


----------



## TOPGUN

SmartBenny said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> My wife is in 9th month and yet to give birth to a baby and due is this month end.
> I got invite on 8-May-2013.
> 
> Since My baby's passport take more time (approx 2 months), I want to apply PR only to myself & my wife. would it be possible?
> 
> Later, if I want to Include my baby , How much extra dollors I need to pay?
> Please suggest.


Yes you can do that. You dont have to pay any thing & best of luck


----------



## SmartBenny

TOPGUN said:


> Yes you can do that. You dont have to pay any thing & best of luck


Dear TOPGUN,

Thank you. Can you please provide the link to know all these details?

So first, we both (myself and wife) will get the PR - GRANT and then, without processing fee I can include my baby to get separate grant.


----------



## pm5

va13 said:


> Hi Coolcarot
> I'd suggest you to go without Consultant.
> Just take the guidance from the expat forum and you'l save urself the hassles and exorbitant consultant fee.


I second that. It is a fairly straightforward process. You can do it yourself.


----------



## ayshasworld

SmartBenny said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> My wife is in 9th month and yet to give birth to a baby and due is this month end.
> I got invite on 8-May-2013.
> 
> Since My baby's passport take more time (approx 2 months), I want to apply PR only to myself & my wife. would it be possible?
> 
> Later, if I want to Include my baby , How much extra dollors I need to pay?
> Please suggest.


I believe you can use the change of circumstances form. Check including secondary applicants on this link

General Skilled Migration


----------



## SmartBenny

ayshasworld said:


> I believe you can use the change of circumstances form. Check including secondary applicants on this link
> 
> General Skilled Migration


Just spoke to Consultancy. She was telling that its not possible.

And advised me to wait till baby delivery and apply passport in tatkal then launch DIAC.

Is she misleading me?


----------



## Khan_Oz

coolcarrot said:


> I am looking for an immigration consultant/lawyer, who is experienced in Indian PR cases.


Hi Cool,

I would suggest you to do it on your own. Its not rocket science. You will save the money and also you can do things immediately whenever you want without having the need to follow up with your agent to do it asap. Even for the confirmations and results you'll have keep bugging your agent coz you wont be receing the mails. And they'll have loads of clients to respond to you immediately.
Telling this out of personal experience. There are lot of members in this forum who are more than happy to help for any queries or any sort of documentation help.

Trust me, you will not only save money but also time and the trouble of following up for each and every thing with your agent.

All the very best.


----------



## TOPGUN

SmartBenny said:


> Just spoke to Consultancy. She was telling that its not possible.
> 
> And advised me to wait till baby delivery and apply passport in tatkal then launch DIAC.
> 
> Is she misleading me?


Yes i have lodge one earlier application on Jan 2010 and my son was born in july 2010. I have updated his information through change request form and without paying them a penny.


----------



## SmartBenny

TOPGUN said:


> Yes i have lodge one earlier application on Jan 2010 and my son was born in july 2010. I have updated his information through change request form and without paying them a penny.


oh.. Great Topgun!

If new family member is added while my PR is in process, would it possible to get only to both of us?

I think, your case might be different. You got PR-grant and then you got new family member. Right?


----------



## vinnie88

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes and messages. 

I wish the best for everyone else on this forum. 

special thanks to to my fellow T34 friends who gave me lots of support and positive thoughts about my application.


----------



## maxx4845

At last the day of golden mail... Feeling great after a full stretched struggle of documentation & dedication... Great thanks to my Australian agent Murali Mangalath, friends, expats experts and god for helping me in this beautiful journey... Within 8 months.


----------



## RBang

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi Cool,
> 
> I would suggest you to do it on your own. Its not rocket science. You will save the money and also you can do things immediately whenever you want without having the need to follow up with your agent to do it asap. Even for the confirmations and results you'll have keep bugging your agent coz you wont be receing the mails. And they'll have loads of clients to respond to you immediately.
> Telling this out of personal experience. There are lot of members in this forum who are more than happy to help for any queries or any sort of documentation help.
> 
> Trust me, you will not only save money but also time and the trouble of following up for each and every thing with your agent.
> 
> All the very best.


I strongly agree. I went with an agent for the main app but this is before I came to know of this wonderful forum!! As Khan_Oz said, we need to follow up for each and every thing with the agent and they will not let us know in advance what documents are required. I submitted my docs for ACS and asked the agent to tell me what documents are required for main appl when I had 2 months to spare during the ACS process. All I got in reply was that no documents were required. 

This forum is more than sufficient to lodge all by ourselves. :clap2:


----------



## TOPGUN

SmartBenny said:


> oh.. Great Topgun!
> 
> If new family member is added while my PR is in process, would it possible to get only to both of us?
> 
> I think, your case might be different. You got PR-grant and then you got new family member. Right?


No i didnt got PR Grant yet. its still in progress and new family memeber was added.


----------



## TOPGUN

maxx4845 said:


> At last the day of golden mail... Feeling great after a full stretched struggle of documentation & dedication... Great thanks to my Australian agent Murali Mangalath, friends, expats experts and god for helping me in this beautiful journey... Within 8 months.


Wow Congrats. lane: happy flying when do you plan to move?
Also what are your timelines?


----------



## ahmed84

vinnie88 said:


> friends, i almost cant believe what im seeing, my status in e-visa is finalized and got messege from skillselect saying my EOI is ceased due to either visa being granted or refused.
> 
> I went throigh externalc checks sometime in Feb ( probably 15 or 20 feb is my guess since i front loaded everything and CO first contacted me on the 15th). I was told by CO that my application is undergoing character checks which includes health, national security and other checks done by other agencies and never provided a time-frame.
> 
> I thought this would take another at least 6-12 month based on my research but thank god I was wrong!!
> 
> Its been almost 3 months since checks started and DIAC made its promose of finalizing 75% of checks within 3 months.
> 
> Thanks to ASIO and DIAC and everyone in this forum for their quick and kind advices.
> 
> I think you all can see from my timeline how much I have been waiting for this lol.


Congrats bro! I'm also going through the same check it seems coz my CO sent me the same response as urs. so i hope I get mine done quickly! Congratss again~:clap2:


----------



## maxx4845

TOPGUN said:


> Wow Congrats. lane: happy flying when do you plan to move?
> Also what are your timelines?


Thanks TOPGUN, planed to move at the end of this year, My time line:
*ANZ code- Electronic Engineering Technician- 312412,
* TRA applied - 9th oct 2012
* TRA approved- 29th Nov 2012
* IELTS- over all 6.5
* EOI- 17th feb 2012
* WA SS applied- 28th feb 2013
* SS approved- 26th march 2013
* Visa applied- 2nd April 2013
* Visa Ack- 2nd April 2013
* Medicals submitted- 8th April 2013
* CO allotted- 18th April 2013
* CO- Brisbane Team33; Int- JL
* indian PCC- 9th May 2013
* Singapore COC- 10th may 2013 around 12:30pm
* Golden Mail(Grant)- 10th may 2013 around 4:30pm
Celebrating the day now.....


----------



## sunny81

fighter said:


> It takes 3-4 hours to get a PCC...You need to go to passport seva kendra...


Thanks so much for the update. 2 more questions:
1. Do you need appointment at Passport seva kendra
2. What documents do you need to carry and do you wait there till they process the PCC.

Thanks


----------



## vinnie88

ahmed84 said:


> Congrats bro! I'm also going through the same check it seems coz my CO sent me the same response as urs. so i hope I get mine done quickly! Congratss again~:clap2:


Thanks Ahmed, I'm sure you will have it sorted out soon  

all the best!


----------



## fighter

Got the grant today...Thanks and all the best to all the forum members especially to superm,tenten,shel...

All the best to others who are waiting for their grant...


----------



## Papujuly

please can some body help my answering if it is compulsory to add your spouse name in the passport for pcc..even though i have not change my last name after marraiage 

thx


----------



## ozjunkie

Congrats to everyone who got the grant recently


----------



## coolcarrot

Thanks for quick reply Khan_Oz and va13.


----------



## roninquick

SmartBenny said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> My wife is in 9th month and yet to give birth to a baby and due is this month end.
> I got invite on 8-May-2013.
> 
> Since My baby's passport take more time (approx 2 months), I want to apply PR only to myself & my wife. would it be possible?
> 
> Later, if I want to Include my baby , How much extra dollors I need to pay?
> Please suggest.


if one of parent's pressent address is same as the address in passport, then the baby's passport will take a week only as there will b no police verification..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## superm

fighter said:


> Got the grant today...Thanks and all the best to all the forum members especially to superm,tenten,shel...
> 
> All the best to others who are waiting for their grant...


congrats buddy!!!!
:clap2:


----------



## ruparandhawa

Papujuly said:


> please can some body help my answering if it is compulsory to add your spouse name in the passport for pcc..even though i have not change my last name after marraiage
> 
> thx


As per passport new rules, we should add spouse name in our passports. If we dont have spouse name and apply for PCC with marital status married then they dont accept PCC application and ask us to reissue passport to add spouse name.
Some members also got PCC by mentioning status as SINGLE in PCC application.


----------



## Saroj2012

Hi,

Do any body have idea how we can transfer visa to different passport. I have applied in Indian passport now but will be taking British passport in few months time.


----------



## josh.machine

ruparandhawa said:


> As per passport new rules, we should add spouse name in our passports. If we dont have spouse name and apply for PCC with marital status married then they dont accept PCC application and ask us to reissue passport to add spouse name.
> Some members also got PCC by mentioning status as SINGLE in PCC application.


Thats a new thing i am hearing which can possibly cause a lot of problems. But before jumping onto conclusions here, is it only applicable for married ladies or for gents too. As in the husband also needs to have their wifes listed in the passport and vice versa?


----------



## ruparandhawa

josh.machine said:


> Thats a new thing i am hearing which can possibly cause a lot of problems. But before jumping onto conclusions here, is it only applicable for married ladies or for gents too. As in the husband also needs to have their wifes listed in the passport and vice versa?


Yes It applies to both husband and wife to have spouse name in their passports.


----------



## josh.machine

ruparandhawa said:


> Yes It applies to both husband and wife to have spouse name in their passports.


Hmm OK so what's the mitigation we are looking at. Putting individual PCC for husband and wife? Any issues with that, have people done it successfully this way?


----------



## ruparandhawa

josh.machine said:


> Hmm OK so what's the mitigation we are looking at. Putting individual PCC for husband and wife? Any issues with that, have people done it successfully this way?


My Husband applied from his native place with single status. Unfortunately PSK was not having his PV on records. So they issued PV again. For me, we didnt want to take risk. So I applied for passport reissue yesterday.


----------



## ehanu009

hi,

i have lodged my application and am currently in the process of uploading documents. the company of one of my previous employers is currently defunct. therefore, the contact details that i have on the respective work reference letter are not valid any more.

can anyone suggest what would be the best approach to address this situation? what type of document (if any) can be used to support the fact. it may be noted that i am still able to provide referees who have been my former line managers in that company.

thanks.


----------



## vmshenoi

Guys,

can someone tell me how do i know if a co has been allocatted?

do they surely send a mail? or they just request for additional docs in their site(without sending the mail)?

I am not able to understand if a co has been allocatted to me or not.

pls help


----------



## maxx4845

vmshenoi said:


> Guys,
> 
> can someone tell me how do i know if a co has been allocatted?
> 
> do they surely send a mail? or they just request for additional docs in their site(without sending the mail)?
> 
> I am not able to understand if a co has been allocatted to me or not.
> 
> pls help


By right they must send the allocation mail, but I have seen from EF that for few cases they directly approved visa after few weeks of their total documents submission and for few cases they've been informed about their CO allocation after few weeks later their actual allocation and been asked for requested documents...
Btw did u submitted all your med and PCC dox?


----------



## vmshenoi

maxx4845 said:


> By right they must send the allocation mail, but I have seen from EF that for few cases they directly approved visa after few weeks of their total documents submission and for few cases they've been informed about their CO allocation after few weeks later their actual allocation and been asked for requested documents...
> Btw did u submitted all your med and PCC dox?



For me all the docs are in status 'Received'. Meds and PCC are in status 'Requested'. (My agent asking me to wait for co allocation before applying for meds and pcc.)

Does this mean a co has been allocatted?


----------



## prototype_nsx

tanvir1667 said:


> hi,
> 
> i have lodged my application and am currently in the process of uploading documents. the company of one of my previous employers is currently defunct. therefore, the contact details that i have on the respective work reference letter are not valid any more.
> 
> can anyone suggest what would be the best approach to address this situation? what type of document (if any) can be used to support the fact. it may be noted that i am still able to provide referees who have been my former line managers in that company.
> 
> thanks.


go through the following thread and its pretty much self explanatory, good luck.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9217-statutory-declaration-format-merged.html


----------



## nazanin5879

hippie said:


> I am also with the same team. The CO just contacted me after 12 wks after lodgment. :/
> Weeks before that, we already followed up that a CO has been allocated and there's a name in the cc which turned out to be my CO. They're a tad slow really I guess.


hi dear friend
it seems you have the same situation as me 
your case officer is brooke king like me ?
it is now exactly 3 months , after calling DIAC and an email which is was in the cc i just undrestand that i have case officer
i even called her and she told me she will send an email to me , but still nothing 
what about you
you contact with officer after 3 months , what she required , do you have her email


----------



## ehanu009

prototype_nsx said:


> go through the following thread and its pretty much self explanatory, good luck.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9217-statutory-declaration-format-merged.html


thanks prototype_nsx. the link you provided is helpful


----------



## maxx4845

No may be ur agent is right. We need to wait for CO to be allotted..let us hope to get it all done smoothly...


----------



## dharmesh

sunny81 said:


> Thanks so much for the update. 2 more questions:
> 1. Do you need appointment at Passport seva kendra
> 2. What documents do you need to carry and do you wait there till they process the PCC.
> 
> Thanks


If you go at PSK between 9.00 AM to 10.30 AM no appointment is required.
No documents required. Only Passport photocopy. But I would still recommend you to carry the documents you would for passport application.


----------



## sunny81

dharmesh said:


> If you go at PSK between 9.00 AM to 10.30 AM no appointment is required.
> No documents required. Only Passport photocopy. But I would still recommend you to carry the documents you would for passport application.


Thanks so much! Looks like we have lodged our application around the same date. Good luck!!


----------



## superm

Papujuly said:


> please can some body help my answering if it is compulsory to add your spouse name in the passport for pcc..even though i have not change my last name after marraiage
> 
> thx


nope!


----------



## anandlitesh

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes & Wish you all a Very Speedy Grant.......

.


----------



## AtifALi27

Papujuly said:


> please can some body help my answering if it is compulsory to add your spouse name in the passport for pcc..even though i have not change my last name after marraiage
> 
> thx


Hello PapuJuly,
If u think adding ur spouse 's name in the passport and then getting a PCC thereon is gonna take a lot of time,then u can very well get your PCC based on ur existing passport.I mean having ur status as single as PCC is jus your character certificate.
Even i did not have my wife's name inscribed in my passport and also got my PCC done(my wife had got it done seperately).. So no worries.

All the best!


----------



## AtifALi27

vinnie88 said:


> friends, i almost cant believe what im seeing, my status in e-visa is finalized and got messege from skillselect saying my EOI is ceased due to either visa being granted or refused.
> 
> I went throigh externalc checks sometime in Feb ( probably 15 or 20 feb is my guess since i front loaded everything and CO first contacted me on the 15th). I was told by CO that my application is undergoing character checks which includes health, national security and other checks done by other agencies and never provided a time-frame.
> 
> I thought this would take another at least 6-12 month based on my research but thank god I was wrong!!
> 
> Its been almost 3 months since checks started and DIAC made its promose of finalizing 75% of checks within 3 months.
> 
> Thanks to ASIO and DIAC and everyone in this forum for their quick and kind advices.
> 
> I think you all can see from my timeline how much I have been waiting for this lol.


Hey Vinnie,
Extremely happy for you!! Great news!! i do remember you were stuck for the longest time!! but the wait has been fruitfulll!!

Bask in the glory
!!


----------



## Sunlight11

coolcarrot said:


> I am looking for an immigration consultant/lawyer, who is experienced in Indian PR cases.


No need... I went through few MARA registered consultants in our country and thank god got out in time.... both were very unprofessional and really light on actual knowledge... 

Only if u r really busy with work and stuffs... then u may try an agent but then, research first for an extremely professional and proven body... !


----------



## Radiantrhino

Hello,
Could anyone tell me how long does the visa grant take once all documents, Medicals and PCC is submitted. We submitted all our documents and Medicals in time. But my husbands PCC took two months to come and we have just submitted that last week. Eagerly awaiting for the visa.
Thanks.


----------



## clarke

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello,
> Could anyone tell me how long does the visa grant take once all documents, Medicals and PCC is submitted. We submitted all our documents and Medicals in time. But my husbands PCC took two months to come and we have just submitted that last week. Eagerly awaiting for the visa.
> Thanks.


It will be very soon ,typically, if your documents are met the requirements, it would take 1 day to 2 weeks time. 

Good luck


----------



## RBang

*Finally!!!*

With God's grace, status in the eVisa page today shows Finalised!! Haven't received the mail, though. Waiting for it!!!


----------



## RBang

*Yippeee!!!*



RBang said:


> With God's grace, status in the eVisa page today shows Finalised!! Haven't received the mail, though. Waiting for it!!!


Finally!!!! It is done.


----------



## mirza_755

RBang said:


> With God's grace, status in the eVisa page today shows Finalised!! Haven't received the mail, though. Waiting for it!!!


Congrats...Hope u will get grant letter soon


----------



## applyoz

RBang said:


> Finally!!!! It is done.


Awsome ...congratulations :clap2:

Pretty fast as well


----------



## rp10026391

RBang said:


> Finally!!!! It is done.


Congrats...

189 0r 190 ??


----------



## neelarao

RBang said:


> Finally!!!! It is done.


Congrats!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## chawla.gaganpreet

Hi Guys,
Have one question, how much time it will take for the assignment of CO from the time of application submitting, some body told me that it will take approx one month from the date of documents upload, please clarify whether this time is calculated from the submit of application or from the date of document update.


----------



## RBang

applyoz said:


> Awsome ...congratulations :clap2:
> 
> Pretty fast as well


Thank you! applyoz & mirza_755


----------



## australia.ind

We completed medicals on april 15 th and CO assigned on april 16th,
When I checked with DIAC they are saying it got referred on may 7th,will it take nearly 20 days for CO to refer our medicals?

I'm worried..


----------



## mamunmaziz

I noticed We , the Bangladeshi people have to wait a lot for grant.
Am I wrong?


----------



## Ykeraliya

Got grant letter today @ 10:09 am. Would like to thank everyone for helping me during this journey and wishing all quick grant.

I have one query. They is no condition on grant letter and I am in Perth. Do I still need to exit Australia and re-enter?


----------



## mirza_755

mamunmaziz said:


> I noticed We , the Bangladeshi people have to wait a lot for grant.
> Am I wrong?


You are right. My medical is cleared on 1st may and no issue related any documents, even Form 80. But no feedback yet as we are Bangladeshi ................and we have to wait ..................


----------



## mirza_755

Ykeraliya said:


> Got grant letter today @ 10:09 am. Would like to thank everyone for helping me during this journey and wishing all quick grant.
> 
> I have one query. They is no condition on grant letter and I am in Perth. Do I still need to exit Australia and re-enter?


Congrats man.


----------



## mamunmaziz

mirza_755 said:


> You are right. My medical is cleared on 1st may and no issue related any documents, even Form 80. But no feedback yet as we are Bangladeshi ................and we have to wait ..................


I dont even no what happen to my medicals, i e-mail to health strategies for query but not got any reply.


----------



## mamunmaziz

Ykeraliya said:


> Got grant letter today @ 10:09 am. Would like to thank everyone for helping me during this journey and wishing all quick grant.
> 
> I have one query. They is no condition on grant letter and I am in Perth. Do I still need to exit Australia and re-enter?


congrats man.
i think u dont need to exit. Go to immigration office, they will do next for u,


----------



## mamunmaziz

anandlitesh said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind wishes & Wish you all a Very Speedy Grant.......
> 
> .


congrats.


----------



## RAVINDRAW

:clap2: Congratulations to all the people who got grants recently. :clap2:


Dear Members,

Who else had same CO : Team 2 LC?


----------



## rupinder.jit

No one can know if CO is allocated until unless CO sends mail for the same, but sometimes, CO is assigned and all the documents are uploaded including Meds and PCC then you might get direct grant. CO contacts if they require any additional documents to finalize the case.


----------



## rupinder.jit

Did anyone offshore got Bridging Visa for their wife?


----------



## hamster

vmshenoi said:


> For me all the docs are in status 'Received'. Meds and PCC are in status 'Requested'. (My agent asking me to wait for co allocation before applying for meds and pcc.)
> 
> Does this mean a co has been allocatted?


There is a strong possibility CO has already been allocated. My status for meds and PCC changed to requested when CO requested for these docs. There is no harm doing the meds and PCC upfront.

You might wanna check your spam folder for CO allocation mail.

-hamster

Sent from my LT15i using Expat Forum


----------



## applyoz

Ykeraliya said:


> Got grant letter today @ 10:09 am. Would like to thank everyone for helping me during this journey and wishing all quick grant.
> 
> I have one query. They is no condition on grant letter and I am in Perth. Do I still need to exit Australia and re-enter?


Congratulations Ykeraliay. :clap2: :clap2:

Regarding the query, i had read somewhere in this and other forums that you have to leave Australia for the grant to be activated. Senior expats need to shed some light on this.

I do not know which visa you are currently on. Check this thread for more details. Is there any details about this in the grant letter? 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ogle-page-ranking-457-will-457-cancelled.html


----------



## pst247

*Hi*

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum.

My husband (living in Sydney) received invite for 190 couple of days ago. He plans to add me in his application as a secondary applicant. I wanted to know how much time will it take for the visa to be granted?

Also, after the visa grant, is there any time limit for me to enter OZ?


----------



## oorvee

Question for Forum.

Applied for 190 ACT SS
CO has been assigned on 2nd April, asked for Additional Info, Medi & PCC
I have submitted all of that on 2nd May ( PCC on 2nd May, other docs on 13th April)

Am yet to hear from CO?
Should I send follow up mail? Or just wait.


----------



## SwiftHyd

Hi Everyone,

Today I have received the grant letter for 189 Permanent, included my wife & 3 year old kid.
I am from Hyderabad, India. Started the PR process Apr-2012. EOI Application submitted on 08-Aug. Filed final application along with Application fee on 28-Dec & received the receipt on same day. CO from Adelaide team 4 got assigned on 27-Feb asking for further proofs, Spouse's English ability & Form-80 & medicals.

Medicals were taken on 08-Mar, since then I have requested case officer only once to find out the status. In reply, we got to know that kid's medicals were referred. By looking at the current MOC back log, thought it will take another 2 or 3 months. At last, blesses showered from all over with the grant letter. We have to make first entry before Feb-2014.

I have been reading each and every post & thread right from 189 visa and medicals and PCC process related.

This forum has greatly helped me in every step of PR application.

Thanks every one. Congratulation to the applicants who had already made it. Wish you all the best to applicants who are waiting for result.


----------



## RAVINDRAW

SwiftHyd said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today I have received the grant letter for 189 Permanent, included my wife & 3 year old kid.
> I am from Hyderabad, India. Started the PR process Apr-2012. EOI Application submitted on 08-Aug. Filed final application along with Application fee on 28-Dec & received the receipt on same day. CO from Adelaide team 4 got assigned on 27-Feb asking for further proofs, Spouse's English ability & Form-80 & medicals.
> 
> Medicals were taken on 08-Mar, since then I have requested case officer only once to find out the status. In reply, we got to know that kid's medicals were referred. By looking at the current MOC back log, thought it will take another 2 or 3 months. At last, blesses showered from all over with the grant letter. We have to make first entry before Feb-2014.
> 
> I have been reading each and every post & thread right from 189 visa and medicals and PCC process related.
> 
> This forum has greatly helped me in every step of PR application.
> 
> Thanks every one. Congratulation to the applicants who had already made it. Wish you all the best to applicants who are waiting for result.


Congratulations and Celebrations :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## AusExpat80

I have submitted my application on March 19th 2013.
CO assigned on April 26th.
I have submitted my documents on May 9th.(PCC)
Awaiting for Grant letter.:ranger:





oz_dreams said:


> Hi AusExpat80
> 
> Same CO here as well. I am awaiting for my Medicals to be done which is scheduled on 15t May.
> 
> What are your timelines ?


----------



## EA55

*Case officer for 189 visa*

Hi All,

I have submitted my 189 visa application on 2nd April and received acknowledgement on 3rd April 2013.
Also I have uploaded all my docs (including PCCs, medicals, employment certificates etc)....There is no case officer assigned to me yet and I understand the current timeline for case officer allocation is 8 weeks.

However I would like to know if anyone who have submitted their application around this date have already got their case officers assigned or received their grant?

Thanks,
EA55


----------



## Nurse

Got CO allocated today... Team 34 Brisbane....Requested to do meds for my whole family, PCC from OZ and English for my husband..


----------



## ayshasworld

Nurse said:


> Got CO allocated today... Team 34 Brisbane....Requested to do meds for my whole family, PCC from OZ and English for my husband..


What is your CO initial?


----------



## applyoz

SwiftHyd said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today I have received the grant letter for 189 Permanent, included my wife & 3 year old kid.
> I am from Hyderabad, India. Started the PR process Apr-2012. EOI Application submitted on 08-Aug. Filed final application along with Application fee on 28-Dec & received the receipt on same day. CO from Adelaide team 4 got assigned on 27-Feb asking for further proofs, Spouse's English ability & Form-80 & medicals.
> 
> Medicals were taken on 08-Mar, since then I have requested case officer only once to find out the status. In reply, we got to know that kid's medicals were referred. By looking at the current MOC back log, thought it will take another 2 or 3 months. At last, blesses showered from all over with the grant letter. We have to make first entry before Feb-2014.
> 
> I have been reading each and every post & thread right from 189 visa and medicals and PCC process related.
> 
> This forum has greatly helped me in every step of PR application.
> 
> Thanks every one. Congratulation to the applicants who had already made it. Wish you all the best to applicants who are waiting for result.


Congratulations :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## roninquick

oorvee said:


> Question for Forum.
> 
> Applied for 190 ACT SS
> CO has been assigned on 2nd April, asked for Additional Info, Medi & PCC
> I have submitted all of that on 2nd May ( PCC on 2nd May, other docs on 13th April)
> 
> Am yet to hear from CO?
> Should I send follow up mail? Or just wait.


which team?? co initials??

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## ishaanchal

Nurse said:


> Got CO allocated today... Team 34 Brisbane....Requested to do meds for my whole family, PCC from OZ and English for my husband..


Whooaaa Girl !! Thats what we call is QUICK ! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## silversulphur

EA55 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 visa application on 2nd April and received acknowledgement on 3rd April 2013.
> Also I have uploaded all my docs (including PCCs, medicals, employment certificates etc)....There is no case officer assigned to me yet and I understand the current timeline for case officer allocation is 8 weeks.
> 
> However I would like to know if anyone who have submitted their application around this date have already got their case officers assigned or received their grant?
> 
> Thanks,
> EA55



Hi EA55,

I submitted my Visa application on 5th Apr 2013, and received the acknowledgement letter on the same day. Co was allocated to my case on 6th May 2013. He requested employment related details as well as PCC. I have submitted the requested documents on 7th May 2013. 

Thanks,
Silversulphur


----------



## ils2_fly

silversulphur said:


> Hi EA55,
> 
> I submitted my Visa application on 5th Apr 2013, and received the acknowledgement letter on the same day. Co was allocated to my case on 6th May 2013. He requested employment related details as well as PCC. I have submitted the requested documents on 7th May 2013.
> 
> Thanks,
> Silversulphur


Congrats on your CO allocation!

Did not you upload your employment related details in evisa? Did your CO mention what documents to be sent to him for employment?


----------



## EA55

silversulphur said:


> Hi EA55,
> 
> I submitted my Visa application on 5th Apr 2013, and received the acknowledgement letter on the same day. Co was allocated to my case on 6th May 2013. He requested employment related details as well as PCC. I have submitted the requested documents on 7th May 2013.
> 
> Thanks,
> Silversulphur


Thanks Silversulphur for your update and congrats on your CO allocation.
Hope you get your grant soon.

I also hope that my application is processed fast in the coming days.

Thanks,
EA55


----------



## So many dreams

*visa 190, waiting for NSW aprroval*

Dear All,

My first post. I would like to share and help others with whatever knowledge i have. For now, i have few questions for you people:-

1. my agent got an acknowledgement from NSW for state sponsorship application on 20'th March 13. Recently i have heard that (agent mentioned) it seems they are processing little faster than previous applications. One of the person with almost same acknowledgement date already received her approval. Though i know that officially it is 12 weeks processing time, but i am bit worried. Did anyone of you experienced this? quick recent approvals, for some people it is just 1 month.


2. Fortunately if i receive a +ve reply from NSW, then what is the next step? Is it the following, in sequence:
- PCC
- Medical
- then PR application filing?

Please share your knowledge. My questions may be silly but i have not done enough research because i have no time. That is why even i hired an agent and paying him big money If you think i should post this somewhere else, please do let me know.

Thanks in advance.

ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ishaanchal

So many dreams said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My first post. I would like to share and help others with whatever knowledge i have. For now, i have few questions for you people:-
> 
> 1. my agent got an acknowledgement from NSW for state sponsorship application on 20'th March 13. Recently i have heard that (agent mentioned) it seems they are processing little faster than previous applications. One of the person with almost same acknowledgement date already received her approval. Though i know that officially it is 12 weeks processing time, but i am bit worried. Did anyone of you experienced this? quick recent approvals, for some people it is just 1 month.
> 
> 
> 2. Fortunately if i receive a +ve reply from NSW, then what is the next step? Is it the following, in sequence:
> - PCC
> - Medical
> - then PR application filing?
> 
> Please share your knowledge. My questions may be silly but i have not done enough research because i have no time. That is why even i hired an agent and paying him big money If you think i should post this somewhere else, please do let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: :fingerscrossed:



Getting approvals, CO's, Acknowledgement - All depends on how lucky you are. Although they have timeframes mentioned and most of the times they stick to it. But you never know when you get an early response or at times your response gets delayed too ! I've seen lots of this stuff happening now ! Don't worry about the time frame. Rejections are rare (Unless its me..hehe)

Now if you get your SS, your next step will be filing a Visa. For that you should not worry about the docs. They dont require it instantly.

Pay your Fees (AUD$3060) and then waiting period starts !

It normally takes 5 weeks to get a Case Officer (CO) assigned for 190 candidates, and once you get your CO, He/She'll again give you 28 days to arrange the docs. So overall you'll have - 5 Weeks + 28 days after you have filed your visa.

Enough time to arrange docs and then you can go ahead with your PCC and Medicals. Extremely upto you, whether you wanna frontload everything (Before the CO is assigned) or upload them when he asks for it.

Good Luck !


----------



## TOPGUN

Need help filling 190 PR application

I am not claiming skill points for my partner but when filling out form its asking me to enter partner qualification and experience past 10 years. Should I give those or should i leave it as it might create uneccesory verfication.


----------



## HFZ

SwiftHyd said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today I have received the grant letter for 189 Permanent, included my wife & 3 year old kid.
> I am from Hyderabad, India. Started the PR process Apr-2012. EOI Application submitted on 08-Aug. Filed final application along with Application fee on 28-Dec & received the receipt on same day. CO from Adelaide team 4 got assigned on 27-Feb asking for further proofs, Spouse's English ability & Form-80 & medicals.
> 
> Medicals were taken on 08-Mar, since then I have requested case officer only once to find out the status. In reply, we got to know that kid's medicals were referred. By looking at the current MOC back log, thought it will take another 2 or 3 months. At last, blesses showered from all over with the grant letter. We have to make first entry before Feb-2014.
> 
> I have been reading each and every post & thread right from 189 visa and medicals and PCC process related.
> 
> This forum has greatly helped me in every step of PR application.
> 
> Thanks every one. Congratulation to the applicants who had already made it. Wish you all the best to applicants who are waiting for result.


CONGRATS......CO initials please???


----------



## mamunmaziz

SwiftHyd said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today I have received the grant letter for 189 Permanent, included my wife & 3 year old kid.
> I am from Hyderabad, India. Started the PR process Apr-2012. EOI Application submitted on 08-Aug. Filed final application along with Application fee on 28-Dec & received the receipt on same day. CO from Adelaide team 4 got assigned on 27-Feb asking for further proofs, Spouse's English ability & Form-80 & medicals.
> 
> Medicals were taken on 08-Mar, since then I have requested case officer only once to find out the status. In reply, we got to know that kid's medicals were referred. By looking at the current MOC back log, thought it will take another 2 or 3 months. At last, blesses showered from all over with the grant letter. We have to make first entry before Feb-2014.
> 
> I have been reading each and every post & thread right from 189 visa and medicals and PCC process related.
> 
> This forum has greatly helped me in every step of PR application.
> 
> Thanks every one. Congratulation to the applicants who had already made it. Wish you all the best to applicants who are waiting for result.


congrats


----------



## maxx4845

TOPGUN said:


> Need help filling 190 PR application
> 
> I am not claiming skill points for my partner but when filling out form its asking me to enter partner qualification and experience past 10 years. Should I give those or should i leave it as it might create uneccesory verfication.


Just fill her qualification and can skip her experiences as it not mandatory... Even if u show it on form 80 it won't cause u time delay, as they mainly concentrate on main applicant... All the best for successfully outcome, hope to here good news from u soon


----------



## madrag

SwiftHyd said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today I have received the grant letter for 189 Permanent, included my wife & 3 year old kid.
> I am from Hyderabad, India. Started the PR process Apr-2012. EOI Application submitted on 08-Aug. Filed final application along with Application fee on 28-Dec & received the receipt on same day. CO from Adelaide team 4 got assigned on 27-Feb asking for further proofs, Spouse's English ability & Form-80 & medicals.
> 
> Medicals were taken on 08-Mar, since then I have requested case officer only once to find out the status. In reply, we got to know that kid's medicals were referred. By looking at the current MOC back log, thought it will take another 2 or 3 months. At last, blesses showered from all over with the grant letter. We have to make first entry before Feb-2014.
> 
> I have been reading each and every post & thread right from 189 visa and medicals and PCC process related.
> 
> This forum has greatly helped me in every step of PR application.
> 
> Thanks every one. Congratulation to the applicants who had already made it. Wish you all the best to applicants who are waiting for result.


Congrats


----------



## So many dreams

ishaanchal said:


> Getting approvals, CO's, Acknowledgement - All depends on how lucky you are. Although they have timeframes mentioned and most of the times they stick to it. But you never know when you get an early response or at times your response gets delayed too ! I've seen lots of this stuff happening now ! Don't worry about the time frame. Rejections are rare (Unless its me..hehe)
> 
> Now if you get your SS, your next step will be filing a Visa. For that you should not worry about the docs. They dont require it instantly.
> 
> Pay your Fees (AUD$3060) and then waiting period starts !
> 
> It normally takes 5 weeks to get a Case Officer (CO) assigned for 190 candidates, and once you get your CO, He/She'll again give you 28 days to arrange the docs. So overall you'll have - 5 Weeks + 28 days after you have filed your visa.
> 
> Enough time to arrange docs and then you can go ahead with your PCC and Medicals. Extremely upto you, whether you wanna frontload everything (Before the CO is assigned) or upload them when he asks for it.
> 
> Good Luck !



Thank you friend

So it is all fate. Till now i usually keep ma excitement away and don't try to check status etc in between like calling my agent and all. Because i thought that there is no point, it will come when it has to 

But these days sometimes, i get excited and bit anxious to know my status as a lot of things (ma life plans:ranger depend on this. This whole process itself is a journey like life. Happiness and tensions

Sad to know that you got a -ve feedback but then checked ur status which made me smile. All i can say is - "Gal na karo, teh sab changa hona he:clap2:"

I am actually liking this, replying here to post. I think i will try to do this whenever possible to help others. At least some tasali and news i will get to keep ma self moving :boxing:


ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ayshasworld

So many dreams said:


> Thank you friend
> 
> So it is all fate. Till now i usually keep ma excitement away and don't try to check status etc in between like calling my agent and all. Because i thought that there is no point, it will come when it has to
> 
> But these days sometimes, i get excited and bit anxious to know my status as a lot of things (ma life plans:ranger depend on this. This whole process itself is a journey like life. Happiness and tensions
> 
> Sad to know that you got a -ve feedback but then checked ur status which made me smile. All i can say is - "Gal na karo, teh sab changa hona he:clap2:"
> 
> I am actually liking this, replying here to post. I think i will try to do this whenever possible to help others. At least some tasali and news i will get to keep ma self moving :boxing:
> 
> ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: :fingerscrossed:


I know exactly how this feels. My husband lost his job a few months ago due to company shutting down and we are waiting to start a new life in australia without looking for other jobs here. It is difficult though as we have kids and need a stable income as well. So it is a difficult place to be.

May God help all of us and give us speedy visa grants!


----------



## ishaanchal

So many dreams said:


> Thank you friend
> 
> So it is all fate. Till now i usually keep ma excitement away and don't try to check status etc in between like calling my agent and all. Because i thought that there is no point, it will come when it has to
> 
> But these days sometimes, i get excited and bit anxious to know my status as a lot of things (ma life plans:ranger depend on this. This whole process itself is a journey like life. Happiness and tensions
> 
> Sad to know that you got a -ve feedback but then checked ur status which made me smile. All i can say is - "Gal na karo, teh sab changa hona he:clap2:"
> 
> I am actually liking this, replying here to post. I think i will try to do this whenever possible to help others. At least some tasali and news i will get to keep ma self moving :boxing:
> 
> 
> ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: :fingerscrossed:


Im too desperately waiting for my next step to take place ! Worried and Tense


----------



## So many dreams

ayshasworld said:


> I know exactly how this feels. My husband lost his job a few months ago due to company shutting down and we are waiting to start a new life in australia without looking for other jobs here. It is difficult though as we have kids and need a stable income as well. So it is a difficult place to be.
> 
> May God help all of us and give us speedy visa grants!




Thanks for that!!

Almost the same story here though i dont have kids yet, but i understand. One you are married, you are more cautious infact you have to BE!!

Another thing is, even if we get visa and the process ends - we cannot be happy because ultimately the purpose is to get a job, good salary and get going.....until that day happens, that moment comes - it REMAINS A DREAM......so many dreamslane:


----------



## So many dreams

ishaanchal said:


> Im too desperately waiting for my next step to take place ! Worried and Tense




You are tooooooooooo close my friend. I suggest you enjoy that coffee  and keep facebooking (just to forget this visa tensions). It is that moment when you forget, you will get the most anticipated email suddenly. 

I have considered that it is going to take almost 8-12 months for me to reach AUS, even everything is OK. so a long way to go and i really dont want to scratch ma head anymore.......


----------



## ishaanchal

So many dreams said:


> You are tooooooooooo close my friend. I suggest you enjoy that coffee  and keep facebooking (just to forget this visa tensions). It is that moment when you forget, you will get the most anticipated email suddenly.
> 
> I have considered that it is going to take almost 8-12 months for me to reach AUS, even everything is OK. so a long way to go and i really dont want to scratch ma head anymore.......


My performance at work is dipping continuously !! And its too stressful ! The wait is killing me  

layball:


----------



## ils2_fly

ishaanchal said:


> My performance at work is dipping continuously !! And its too stressful ! The wait is killing me
> 
> layball:


I can see from your signature that you just applied for visa. You know that it will take 5 weeks to get the CO and outcome maximum 6 months for 190. So keep your patience tight. It just begins.......


----------



## ishaanchal

ils2_fly said:


> I can see from your signature that you just applied for visa. You know that it will take 5 weeks to get the CO and outcome maximum 6 months for 190. So keep your patience tight. It just begins.......


Yeah !! Probably the toughest part is to Wait ! No other options ..!


----------



## andrew_expat

SwiftHyd said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Today I have received the grant letter for 189 Permanent, included my wife & 3 year old kid.
> I am from Hyderabad, India. Started the PR process Apr-2012. EOI Application submitted on 08-Aug. Filed final application along with Application fee on 28-Dec & received the receipt on same day. CO from Adelaide team 4 got assigned on 27-Feb asking for further proofs, Spouse's English ability & Form-80 & medicals.
> 
> Medicals were taken on 08-Mar, since then I have requested case officer only once to find out the status. In reply, we got to know that kid's medicals were referred. By looking at the current MOC back log, thought it will take another 2 or 3 months. At last, blesses showered from all over with the grant letter. We have to make first entry before Feb-2014.
> 
> I have been reading each and every post & thread right from 189 visa and medicals and PCC process related.
> 
> This forum has greatly helped me in every step of PR application.
> 
> Thanks every one. Congratulation to the applicants who had already made it. Wish you all the best to applicants who are waiting for result.


Hi SwiftHyd,
Thanks for sharing this great moment of yours. I bet your kid will have a better life here. CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Ykeraliya

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats man.


thank you mirza_755


----------



## Ykeraliya

mamunmaziz said:


> congrats man.
> i think u dont need to exit. Go to immigration office, they will do next for u,


Thank you mamunmaziz. I went to Immigration office. You were right no need to exit and re-enter. They told that now you do not need VISA label. If you want to apply label. He will charge 70 AUD per passport. Is it advisable to apply label or it's fine without label?


----------



## rajesh.149

*Who is your CO ?*



hippie said:


> I am also with the same team. The CO just contacted me after 12 wks after lodgment. :/
> Weeks before that, we already followed up that a CO has been allocated and there's a name in the cc which turned out to be my CO. They're a tad slow really I guess.


Hello Hippie,

2 Qs for you ? Have you applied for 189/190 ? and who is your CO and if your CO is from the same team T34 ?


----------



## vishsang

Ykeraliya said:


> Thank you mamunmaziz. I went to Immigration office. You were right no need to exit and re-enter. They told that now you do not need VISA label. If you want to apply label. He will charge 70 AUD per passport. Is it advisable to apply label or it's fine without label?


We might be counting our chickens before they hatch...

We decided to get the label if and when we get our grant just for organizations not so familiar with this label-free vevo system - it might serve as proof of residency while applying for tourist visas for other countries or applying for an international driving permit in India etc. 

But just to go in and out of Australia, it is not required.


----------



## vishsang

And... congratulations to ykeraliya and everyone else who got their grants


----------



## australia.ind

Guys

Can we call Global Health directly to check the status on our medicals??
Did anyone call them


----------



## santhoser

CO from T34 got assigned for my application on 23 April. Requested PCC and Medicals submitted by May 2nd. Till now no response from CO... !! ?? 


IELTS : Jan 18, 2013
ACS : Jan 23, 2013
EOI Submitted (189): Jan 30, 2013 
EOI Granted : Feb 4, 2013
Application Submitted : March 23, 2013
CO Assigned : April 23, 2013 (Brisbane T34)
Medicals Done : April 27, 2013
PCC Submitted : May 2, 2013


----------



## rajesh.149

*CO Initials*

Hello Santhoser,

What are the CO initials ? I mean Who is your CO ?


----------



## rajesh.149

*CO Initials*

Hello Santhoser,

We are following certain principles in the Forum to maintain some kind of decorum and hence do not spell out the complete name. So we just ask for Initials if it is a single name .. you may put it as N from T34.

Anyways .. Thanks

You should also follow the thread meant for 189 invites;

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...991-subclass-189-invites-awaiting-co-867.html


----------



## Nurse

ishaanchal said:


> My performance at work is dipping continuously !! And its too stressful ! The wait is killing me
> 
> layball:


Cheer up.... It may not be so long... I received a mail from my CO today. I have applied on the 3rd of May. So its exactly 10 days since then.... Good luck.


----------



## Ykeraliya

Thank you vishsang for the advise. I will go to immigrati


----------



## Ykeraliya

vishsang said:


> We might be counting our chickens before they hatch...
> 
> We decided to get the label if and when we get our grant just for organizations not so familiar with this label-free vevo system - it might serve as proof of residency while applying for tourist visas for other countries or applying for an international driving permit in India etc.
> 
> But just to go in and out of Australia, it is not required.


Thank you vishsang for the information. I will go to immigration office tomorrow and try to get label applied.


----------



## australia.ind

This i s more stressful..waiting period with medicals referred is so horrible...Atleast tehy shud have transparent system why its referred and how long app it takes,where the application is...

Going crazy..........


----------



## santhoser

CO from T34 got assigned for my application on 23 April. PCC and Medicals submitted by May 2nd. Till now no response from CO... !! ?? 


IELTS : Jan 18, 2013
ACS : Jan 23, 2013
EOI Submitted (189): Jan 30, 2013 
EOI Granted : Feb 4, 2013
Application Submitted : March 23, 2013
CO Assigned : April 23, 2013 (Brisbane T34)
Medicals Done : April 27, 2013
PCC Submitted : May 2, 2013

Waiting ...


----------



## silversulphur

ils2_fly said:


> Congrats on your CO allocation!
> 
> Did not you upload your employment related details in evisa? Did your CO mention what documents to be sent to him for employment?


No, initially i just uploaded my graduation, ielts, and passport copy. After CO allocation he requested all the employment related docs and PCC, like, bank stmt, sal slips, tax docs. I submitted all the docs after co asked me all these.


----------



## silversulphur

EA55 said:


> Thanks Silversulphur for your update and congrats on your CO allocation.
> Hope you get your grant soon.
> 
> I also hope that my application is processed fast in the coming days.
> 
> Thanks,
> EA55


Thanks Ea55. I wish you the same. I think in your case if you have already submitted all the docs, you might receive gran directly, that too pretty soon. All the best.


----------



## maxx4845

*ANZ code- Electronic Engineering Technician- 312412, * TRA applied - 9th oct 2012 * TRA approved- 29th Nov 2012 * IELTS- over all 6.5 * EOI- 17th feb 2012 * WA SS applied- 28th feb 2013 * SS approved- 26th march 2013 * Visa applied- 2nd April 2013 * Visa Ack- 2nd April 2013 * Medicals submitted- 8th April 2013 * CO allotted- 18th April 2013 * CO- Brisbane Team33; Int- JL * indian PCC- 9th May 2013 * Singapore COC- 10th may 2013 around 12:30pm * Golden Mail(Grant)- 10th may 2013 around 4:30pm

Job hunting ongoing... Any one in perth can help me in accommodation n a little advice on current electronics job trend


----------



## ayshasworld

*link to check status*

Hi everyone,

Can someone tell me if this link is correct? Since we are going through an agent we haven't ever checked our app online. But I heard that it is possible to do so with the TRN number. However when I enter our data it just says 'this service is not available right now'.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## Prashanthik

Hi,

I have applied for visa application on 11th May.
Can someone answer the below queries:

1.CO is still not assigned so mean while can I go ahead with PCC and medical clearance or should I wait until the CO informs me?
2.Approximately how much time would it take for the visa grant?

Thanks.


----------



## mailatrekha

ayshasworld said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone tell me if this link is correct? Since we are going through an agent we haven't ever checked our app online. But I heard that it is possible to do so with the TRN number. However when I enter our data it just says 'this service is not available right now'.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


I've also tried the same , but got the same result. There is an other link , but that requires a password, that i think only your agent knows.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## applyoz

Answers inline



Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for visa application on 11th May.
> Can someone answer the below queries:
> 
> 1.CO is still not assigned so mean while can I go ahead with PCC and medical clearance or should I wait until the CO informs me?
> * Many Folks tend to get their PCC and medicals done before the CO allocation. If all requirements are met, it will mean a direct grant without even CO contacting.*
> 
> 2.Approximately how much time would it take for the visa grant?
> 13 days to > 1 year. As mentioned above, if all requirements are met, you might get a grant.
> 
> Thanks.


All the best.


----------



## Prashanthik

Hi,

Can anyone guide us on how to get a PCC done in Bangalore.
I am staying in Bangalore for the last 1.5 years so should I do the PCC from Bangalore or from my home town?

Thanks.


----------



## cctt123

mailatrekha said:


> I've also tried the same , but got the same result. There is an other link , but that requires a password, that i think only your agent knows.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Ask your agent the TRN and Password.

Please try the VISA 489 link, it will work for you 190 as well. 

I think all the EOI applicant can use that 489 link to access your application.


----------



## rp10026391

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide us on how to get a PCC done in Bangalore.
> I am staying in Bangalore for the last 1.5 years so should I do the PCC from Bangalore or from my home town?
> 
> Thanks.


Better do it from your home town... 

actually, address mentioned in your passport and your current residence are same, you will get PCC in a day.

if they are different then they go for verification which mey end up sometimes 2-3 months.........

even if you are not staying in the address mentioned in the passport, do mention the same in the PCC application.. that makes easy for early PCC...


----------



## cctt123

Nurse said:


> Cheer up.... It may not be so long... I received a mail from my CO today. I have applied on the 3rd of May. So its exactly 10 days since then.... Good luck.


Congrants~ Did you upload all your domcuments at one go?

Cuz i hear someone say if you have prepared all domcuments before logdement and upload them at one go ,then your CO is able to see all required domcuments and will make the decision at his first access, otherwise, they will put your file away and contact your after a while for the missing/additional documents.


----------



## ayshasworld

cctt123 said:


> Ask your agent the TRN and Password.
> 
> Please try the VISA 489 link, it will work for you 190 as well.
> 
> I think all the EOI applicant can use that 489 link to access your application.


unfortunately agent wont release password  he also wont tell us if our medicals are cleared or referred, that's what I am anxious to know


----------



## mamunmaziz

santhoser said:


> CO from T34 got assigned for my application on 23 April. PCC and Medicals submitted by May 2nd. Till now no response from CO... !! ??
> 
> 
> IELTS : Jan 18, 2013
> ACS : Jan 23, 2013
> EOI Submitted (189): Jan 30, 2013
> EOI Granted : Feb 4, 2013
> Application Submitted : March 23, 2013
> CO Assigned : April 23, 2013 (Brisbane T34)
> Medicals Done : April 27, 2013
> PCC Submitted : May 2, 2013
> 
> Waiting ...


In my case CO respond again after 16/17 days of CO assigned .till then I am waiting


----------



## mamunmaziz

australia.ind said:


> This i s more stressful..waiting period with medicals referred is so horrible...Atleast tehy shud have transparent system why its referred and how long app it takes,where the application is...
> 
> Going crazy..........


how did u confirm about referred?


----------



## mandanapu

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide us on how to get a PCC done in Bangalore.
> I am staying in Bangalore for the last 1.5 years so should I do the PCC from Bangalore or from my home town?
> 
> Thanks.


Is not a prob. U can do it in Bangalore. Even my case is same as urs. I'm from Andhra and my Andhra is address is there on my passport. We went to Psk and they asked my current address proofs. I submitted bank statements and mobile bills. They said everything is fine and next day I went to local police station for showing my I'd. Police gave me one application form which has to be filled in front on them. I did it and gave it back. After that with in a week i got my pcc.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## ishaanchal

Nurse said:


> Cheer up.... It may not be so long... I received a mail from my CO today. I have applied on the 3rd of May. So its exactly 10 days since then.... Good luck.


Yup, i've read it somewhere that you got it in 10 days.. I was discussing the same thing with my Wifey ! thanks for the moral support !

Cheers and Good Luck !


----------



## ishaanchal

ayshasworld said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone tell me if this link is correct? Since we are going through an agent we haven't ever checked our app online. But I heard that it is possible to do so with the TRN number. However when I enter our data it just says 'this service is not available right now'.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


I've been facing the same problem, my agent is not disclosing the password to me. So i only have my TRN number, that too was provided in the receipt. 

I've tried the same link and its giving me the same result as well ! I was wondering if i could retrieve my password, coz it gives you the option. But then i thought, it will make my agent go nuts !!

Don't know what to do ? Have you tried for 489 category which some other bloke referred to try ?


----------



## ayshasworld

Yes need password for everything!
Sigh we need to stop driving ourselves nuts this way.


----------



## applyoz

rp10026391 said:


> Better do it from your home town...
> 
> actually, address mentioned in your passport and your current residence are same, you will get PCC in a day.
> 
> if they are different then they go for verification which mey end up sometimes 2-3 months.........
> 
> even if you are not staying in the address mentioned in the passport, do mention the same in the PCC application.. that makes easy for early PCC...


Agree with RP. check this thread for more info.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/33682-process-get-pcc-india-2.html


----------



## ishaanchal

ayshasworld said:


> Yes need password for everything!
> Sigh we need to stop driving ourselves nuts this way.


Grrrrr !! Waiting SUCKS !! :frusty:


----------



## biancaneil

anybody with experience with co ls from brisbane team 34?

still no news here, not been contacted by co yet, only found out by calling daic.i emaled her two weeks ago for an update

Found out had to do extra bloodtests tru evisa page asking to organise extra health examinations, still shows fill form80 even tho it has been uploaded.

so frustrating and tyring:0( 
Very happy to for all the peoples that got good news!!!


----------



## Nurse

cctt123 said:


> Congrants~ Did you upload all your domcuments at one go?
> 
> Cuz i hear someone say if you have prepared all domcuments before logdement and upload them at one go ,then your CO is able to see all required domcuments and will make the decision at his first access, otherwise, they will put your file away and contact your after a while for the missing/additional documents.


No, I haven't... I am going to do the medicals tomorrow or day after... Still AFP Police check and my husband's IELTS are pending.... CO has requested those docs from me.... So I guess the theory is wrong.... Good luck for you.


----------



## haryk

RAVINDRAW said:


> :clap2: Congratulations to all the people who got grants recently. :clap2:
> 
> 
> Dear Members,
> 
> Who else had same CO : Team 2 LC?


I am with the same Team 2 LC. What is the status of yours Ravindra?


----------



## josh.machine

mandanapu said:


> Is not a prob. U can do it in Bangalore. Even my case is same as urs. I'm from Andhra and my Andhra is address is there on my passport. We went to Psk and they asked my current address proofs. I submitted bank statements and mobile bills. They said everything is fine and next day I went to local police station for showing my I'd. Police gave me one application form which has to be filled in front on them. I did it and gave it back. After that with in a week i got my pcc.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Well this does sound promising let's see how much it would work in my case.


----------



## haryk

Hi friends,

Can any one pls let me know how to check whether my medicals were referred or not. What is the process included....pls help


----------



## rajesh.149

biancaneil said:


> anybody with experience with co ls from brisbane team 34?
> 
> still no news here, not been contacted by co yet, only found out by calling daic.i emaled her two weeks ago for an update
> 
> Found out had to do extra bloodtests tru evisa page asking to organise extra health examinations, still shows fill form80 even tho it has been uploaded.
> 
> so frustrating and tyring:0(
> Very happy to for all the peoples that got good news!!!


Hello Bianca,

Who is your CO, let us know the intials ? It has been frustrating for most of us .. my CO is BK. There is a separate thread for all those are allocated COs from Brisbane T34.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/151728-brisbane-gsm-team-34-a-5.html


----------



## RAVINDRAW

haryk said:


> I am with the same Team 2 LC. What is the status of yours Ravindra?


Got the grant today. Family on cloud 9 :grouphug:.

Thanks a lot for all the forum members. This forum really rocks :clap2:. Apart from ACS everything was smooth journey for me only because of this forum:clap2:


----------



## vishsang

RAVINDRAW said:


> Got the grant today. Family on cloud 9 :grouphug:.
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the forum members. This forum really rocks :clap2:. Apart from ACS everything was smooth journey for me only because of this forum:clap2:


Congratulations!


----------



## applyoz

RAVINDRAW said:


> Got the grant today. Family on cloud 9 :grouphug:.
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the forum members. This forum really rocks :clap2:. Apart from ACS everything was smooth journey for me only because of this forum:clap2:


Congratulations. :clap2: :clap2:

All the best. Team 2 and LC in general is fast


----------



## applyoz

applyoz said:


> Congratulations. :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> All the best. Team 2 and LC in general is fast


Guess Haryk is next in line.


----------



## JoannaAch

Today I got a CO assigned to my application. She is from team 31 Brisbane and initials are MM. She requested medicals, PCC, English proof for secondary applicant and strangely a notarized copy of my skills assessment. I applied on 25 April.


----------



## australia.ind

RAVINDRAW said:


> Got the grant today. Family on cloud 9 :grouphug:.
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the forum members. This forum really rocks :clap2:. Apart from ACS everything was smooth journey for me only because of this forum:clap2:


Congrats Man!!! Great news


----------



## maxx4845

No harm in she asking for attested Assessment copy, just submit what ever CO request and u can see getting your result fast and clear


----------



## ishaanchal

JoannaAch said:


> Today I got a CO assigned to my application. She is from team 31 Brisbane and initials are MM. She requested medicals, PCC, English proof for secondary applicant and strangely a notarized copy of my skills assessment. I applied on 25 April.


Well Congrats !!! Not too late


----------



## TOPGUN

I just realized that i have mistakenly entered wrong information in EOI which was submitted and i have recived invite from NSW over it. Now what should i do? should i file new EOI and give that information to NSW or should i correct it and file application. Good news is even with wrong experience my points are not changing but my experience is less than what ACS have verfied.

Please help?

Talked to skill select and here is their responce but NSW is saying once they have invited they cannot change EOI, so i am kind a like stuck?  any comments or help would be appritiated.

Once an invitation has been issued the EOI cannot be changed. Only option is to do a new EOI and provide that to the Sate and Territory.


----------



## ayshasworld

TOPGUN said:


> I just realized that i have mistakenly entered wrong information in EOI which was submitted and i have recived invite from NSW over it. Now what should i do? should i file new EOI and give that information to NSW or should i correct it and file application. Good news is even with wrong experience my points are not changing but my experience is less than what ACS have verfied.
> 
> Please help?
> 
> Talked to skill select and here is their responce but NSW is saying once they have invited they cannot change EOI, so i am kind a like stuck?  any comments or help would be appritiated.
> 
> Once an invitation has been issued the EOI cannot be changed. Only option is to do a new EOI and provide that to the Sate and Territory.


Are you sure there is a mistake? Sometimes they give you credit for more experience in skills assessment based on your job roles previously. 

Otherwise, there is a form for submitting information that has been entered in EOI by mistake.


----------



## Auz

Guys, Just For Your Information…I Had been to Elbit Medical Diagnostics Ltd, Bangalore for my Medicals. Its been 10 days since I done my medicals, but they haven’t uploaded my docs yet though they confirmed that everything is fine and will upload in 3-4 days after my medicals. Also the nurse who was taking my blood (Kumar) did not even know how much blood needs to be taken for the test. Then another nurse came and took some more blood again as the first person didn’t take required amount of blood. Also I and my friend had to wait about 3 hours to meet the doctor and 5 hours to complete the entire test. But the X-Ray Dept is pretty fast in taking the X-Rays and the reception in collecting fund. I am not sure how good Fortis Hospital Bangalore is compared to Elbit.


----------



## pm5

Auz said:


> Guys, Just For Your Information…I Had been to Elbit Medical Diagnostics Ltd, Bangalore for my Medicals. Its been 10 days since I done my medicals, but they haven’t uploaded my docs yet though they confirmed that everything is fine and will upload in 3-4 days after my medicals. Also the nurse who was taking my blood (Kumar) did not even know how much blood needs to be taken for the test. Then another nurse came and took some more blood again as the first person didn’t take required amount of blood. Also I and my friend had to wait about 3 hours to meet the doctor and 5 hours to complete the entire test. But the X-Ray Dept is pretty fast in taking the X-Rays and the reception in collecting fund. I am not sure how good Fortis Hospital Bangalore is compared to Elbit.


Hey Auz - I did my medicals at Elbit, Bangalore last week. I had a similar experience with waiting times. They were quick on billing, x-ray, blood test but it took a very long time to meet the doc. I followed up with them late last week and they mentioned that it will take at least 10 working days for them to upload the results. The person on the line also mentioned about the system being slow (which I doubt).
If people have better experience at Fortis, Bangalore junta should consider going there instead of Elbit.


----------



## haryk

RAVINDRAW said:


> Got the grant today. Family on cloud 9 :grouphug:.
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the forum members. This forum really rocks :clap2:. Apart from ACS everything was smooth journey for me only because of this forum:clap2:


Congratulations  I am waiting for my turn :fingerscrossed:


----------



## haryk

applyoz said:


> Guess Haryk is next in line.


Hope for the Best  actually I have submitted all docs. CO told me that she is unable to find only my Health details. That is my worry  that is the reason I am asking expats to let me know the process to know my health details, whether they are referred or not..


----------



## TOPGUN

ayshasworld said:


> Are you sure there is a mistake? Sometimes they give you credit for more experience in skills assessment based on your job roles previously.
> 
> Otherwise, there is a form for submitting information that has been entered in EOI by mistake.


Yes I am sure I have done a mistake while creating EOI like my experience for a specific job starts from 08/07 but mistakenly I have entered 07/08 so my work experience is a year and a month less now. but still with wrong information i have more than 5 years of experience. So two things:

1) Can you send me link to the form - as I cannot find it and I can ask for correction if possible (but its doesn't seems possible from DIAC email)

2) If I can lodge application with less experience as still fulfilling same points that I selected for occupation that is 10. But this information is not exactly as per ACS assement but I am utilizing lesser experience from what ACS has verfied. 

Thanks


----------



## th03

Hi guys,

Does anyone have CO from team 6, initials LC?


----------



## australia.ind

haryk said:


> Hope for the Best  actually I have submitted all docs. CO told me that she is unable to find only my Health details. That is my worry  that is the reason I am asking expats to let me know the process to know my health details, whether they are referred or not..


You can call and check with DIAC.

DIAC helpline ,even tehy were not able to find my husband's medicals.Then she gave my CO's direct line number.I called and spoke to my CO,finally drafted us an email saying it was referred


----------



## ils2_fly

TOPGUN said:


> Yes I am sure I have done a mistake while creating EOI like my experience for a specific job starts from 08/07 but mistakenly I have entered 07/08 so my work experience is a year and a month less now. but still with wrong information i have more than 5 years of experience. So two things:
> 
> 1) Can you send me link to the form - as I cannot find it and I can ask for correction if possible (but its doesn't seems possible from DIAC email)
> 
> 2) If I can lodge application with less experience as still fulfilling same points that I selected for occupation that is 10. But this information is not exactly as per ACS assement but I am utilizing lesser experience from what ACS has verfied.
> 
> Thanks


Topgun: This should not be a problem as this is not changing/affecting your claimed points. Later you can inform your CO about your typo in dates.


----------



## haryk

australia.ind said:


> You can call and check with DIAC.
> 
> DIAC helpline ,even tehy were not able to find my husband's medicals.Then she gave my CO's direct line number.I called and spoke to my CO,finally drafted us an email saying it was referred


ohh thanks for the Info.. I will do that..


----------



## TOPGUN

ils2_fly said:


> Topgun: This should not be a problem as this is not changing/affecting your claimed points. Later you can inform your CO about your typo in dates.


Thanks ils2_fly, so you are saying i should lodge my application with correct details (As per ACS) Or should I use same experience that I have put in EOI?


----------



## ils2_fly

TOPGUN said:


> Thanks ils2_fly, so you are saying i should lodge my application with correct details (As per ACS) Or should I use same experience that I have put in EOI?


Pls put correct info.


----------



## ashadi

I have lodged my application through agent but he is not ready to tell me any progress and not even giving my login details. 
In this situation is it ok to email Case Officer directly asking for progress or will that further delay process or cause unnecessary hassles.


----------



## ayshasworld

TOPGUN said:


> Yes I am sure I have done a mistake while creating EOI like my experience for a specific job starts from 08/07 but mistakenly I have entered 07/08 so my work experience is a year and a month less now. but still with wrong information i have more than 5 years of experience. So two things:
> 
> 1) Can you send me link to the form - as I cannot find it and I can ask for correction if possible (but its doesn't seems possible from DIAC email)
> 
> 2) If I can lodge application with less experience as still fulfilling same points that I selected for occupation that is 10. But this information is not exactly as per ACS assement but I am utilizing lesser experience from what ACS has verfied.
> 
> Thanks


This is the form

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf

I understand that everything in your application should be exactly the same as in your EOI, otherwise it can cause problems. 

Perhaps some seniors can help.


----------



## ils2_fly

ashadi said:


> I have lodged my application through agent but he is not ready to tell me any progress and not even giving my login details.
> In this situation is it ok to email Case Officer directly asking for progress or will that further delay process or cause unnecessary hassles.


You should not email your CO as you already authorized your agent to communicate with CO.


----------



## ashadi

ils2_fly said:


> You should not email your CO as you already authorized your agent to communicate with CO.


Thank you so much ils2_fly


----------



## ebshib

pm5 said:


> Hey Auz - I did my medicals at Elbit, Bangalore last week. I had a similar experience with waiting times. They were quick on billing, x-ray, blood test but it took a very long time to meet the doc. I followed up with them late last week and they mentioned that it will take at least 10 working days for them to upload the results. The person on the line also mentioned about the system being slow (which I doubt).
> If people have better experience at Fortis, Bangalore junta should consider going there instead of Elbit.


I did my meidicals at fortis. I dint have to wait much. The whole procedure for me and my family took about 3 hours. Also, they uploaded the results in a weeks time. the Doctor was also very good.


----------



## biancaneil

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello Bianca,
> 
> Who is your CO, let us know the intials ? It has been frustrating for most of us .. my CO is BK. There is a separate thread for all those are allocated COs from Brisbane T34.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/151728-brisbane-gsm-team-34-a-5.html


hiya, mine is LS, and yes it is very frustrating hopefully we can be more positive soon


----------



## biancaneil

hello evryone, my co is LS brisbane team 34. I still havent heared anything from her. just fou d out had to do extra bloodtests on my evisapage. Only found out I had a co because i called daic last week.


----------



## cctt123

JoannaAch said:


> Today I got a CO assigned to my application. She is from team 31 Brisbane and initials are MM. She requested medicals, PCC, English proof for secondary applicant and strangely a notarized copy of my skills assessment. I applied on 25 April.


When you fill the online applcation of 190, did you fill that you wife has the fountional english ability?

Cuz my wife does not meet the fountional engligh level and i filled the online application that she does not has the fountional english ability, just wondering see if the Co still ask the proof of my wife english ablity?


----------



## JoannaAch

cctt123 said:


> When you fill the online applcation of 190, did you fill that you wife has the fountional english ability?
> 
> Cuz my wife does not meet the fountional engligh level and i filled the online application that she does not has the fountional english ability, just wondering see if the Co still ask the proof of my wife english ablity?


In application I filled that my husband does not meet the english requirement.
Now the CO asked for proof of functional english (he has his IELTS in 2 weeks) or to send her an email asking for VAC2 payment.
Good luck!


----------



## zare1356

Dear Friends,
I'm filling the Form 80, I have been in Australia 5 years ago with other passport, What is the correct answer for the question 4 for me(YES or NO):

*4- Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1
to enter Australia?*
if *No* Write the number of the document you used to
enter Australia.

I had other passport when I was in Australia.
and my spouse had not been in Australia before, Does she tick *YES*?

I am a little confused.


----------



## applyoz

ebshib said:


> I did my meidicals at fortis. I dint have to wait much. The whole procedure for me and my family took about 3 hours. Also, they uploaded the results in a weeks time. the Doctor was also very good.


I second that.. they were very professional and also the reports were uploaded within a week.


----------



## applyoz

haryk said:


> Hope for the Best  actually I have submitted all docs. CO told me that she is unable to find only my Health details. That is my worry  that is the reason I am asking expats to let me know the process to know my health details, whether they are referred or not..


Dont worry.. things will work out.. From my limited experience and comments, CO will not delay provided everything is in order. Mail the meds email id and ask them, hope your is not referred without CO's knowledge.. 

Wishing you the best


----------



## sunny81

Hi all - one question with employment letters - i work for a big company. They gave me employment confirmation letter - but refuse to give me letter which details job dutires. letter only mentions my job title and phone number to call for questions aside from all other needed things. did anyone have same issue? does the visa officer call the company to ask. reason i ask is i need the points for 3 years of employement. please help. thanks!


----------



## ozjunkie

sunny81 said:


> Hi all - one question with employment letters - i work for a big company. They gave me employment confirmation letter - but refuse to give me letter which details job dutires. letter only mentions my job title and phone number to call for questions aside from all other needed things. did anyone have same issue? does the visa officer call the company to ask. reason i ask is i need the points for 3 years of employement. please help. thanks!


go for statutory declaration signed by your senior/ manager/ supervisor


----------



## sunny81

ozjunkie said:


> go for statutory declaration signed by your senior/ manager/ supervisor


is there a form for that or can i get it on company letter head?
Also can i do a statutory declaration for myself ? since i have the paystubs and tax documents and employment letter as proof. all i need is job dutires. so can i do statutory declaration for myself as my seniors will be mad they know that i plan to move. but i can ask them as a last resort if you think CO needs from seniors


----------



## sunny81

Also does anyone here have a format for a statutory declaration.


----------



## sunny81

can someone please guide me what is the pin number on the Indian PCC form that we need to submit to PSK. 

So i will need to submit this form online and just visit the PSK with photocopy of passport and original passport correct? i am planning to do it during my india business visit.


----------



## rajesh.149

*Job duties*



sunny81 said:


> Hi all - one question with employment letters - i work for a big company. They gave me employment confirmation letter - but refuse to give me letter which details job dutires. letter only mentions my job title and phone number to call for questions aside from all other needed things. did anyone have same issue? does the visa officer call the company to ask. reason i ask is i need the points for 3 years of employement. please help. thanks!



Hi,

Here is what I did, I chalked out my roles and responsibilities based on whatever I do and asked my manager to endorse the same, but mind you, all of this correspondence will have to be from the official mail ID, so that the signature can be captured and this mail can act as an artifact(evidence) for the same. I am simply assuming you can take your manager into confidence about your plans, it will only help. 

Hope this helps.

Regards


----------



## rajesh.149

*Pcc*



sunny81 said:


> can someone please guide me what is the pin number on the Indian PCC form that we need to submit to PSK.
> 
> So i will need to submit this form online and just visit the PSK with photocopy of passport and original passport correct? i am planning to do it during my india business visit.



Hi again,

Getting the PCC done is straight forward and easy in the Indian embassy in foreign countries. I got it 2nd day straight, no hassles. This is a personal experience, since I got my Indian PCC done in Stockholm. You can find this with any other colleagues here in the forum who may have done this previously. So the suggestion is to get it done while you are in US. Just see to it that your Business visit does not turn out to be a spoiler .. not trying to scare or weigh you down .. just a word of caution.


----------



## PraBhuwan

*Indian PCC in US*



rajesh.149 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Getting the PCC done is straight forward and easy in the Indian embassy in foreign countries. I got it 2nd day straight, no hassles. This is a personal experience, since I got my Indian PCC done in Stockholm. You can find this with any other colleagues here in the forum who may have done this previously. So the suggestion is to get it done while you are in US. Just see to it that your Business visit does not turn out to be a spoiler .. not trying to scare or weigh you down .. just a word of caution.


I agree with Rajesh, in India to get PCC I read different forums and it looks like it may take 2hrs or upto 4 months it's on your luck when u will get your PCC. 
I got it done from Indian embassy in Washington DC for me and my wife and we got it in less than a week's time. So I would suggest go for it while you r in US


----------



## satyak

Hi All

I have applied eVISA for 189 on 1 April 2013. CO allocated on 30 APRIL from Adelaide GSM T4. Done my Medicals and got referred. When I called DIAC , they told me that Medicals are all finalised. But CO is not responding for mails from Day1. I was told to upload form 80 and India PCC and AFP Clearance. I have uploaded them on May 5. But no reply after that. I have called them and emailed them but no reply. Pretty tense and worried


----------



## australia.ind

satyak said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have applied eVISA for 189 on 1 April 2013. CO allocated on 30 APRIL from Adelaide GSM T4. Done my Medicals and got referred. When I called DIAC , they told me that Medicals are all finalised. But CO is not responding for mails from Day1. I was told to upload form 80 and India PCC and AFP Clearance. I have uploaded them on May 5. But no reply after that. I have called them and emailed them but no reply. Pretty tense and worried


ur CO initials?? even for me from team 4


----------



## satyak

The initials start with Kr. What about You ? The issue is they are not responding even after 7 Days (which is mentioned in the acknowledgement). They are not responding to Call also. Who is your CO ?


----------



## rajesh.149

satyak said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have applied eVISA for 189 on 1 April 2013. CO allocated on 30 APRIL from Adelaide GSM T4. Done my Medicals and got referred. When I called DIAC , they told me that Medicals are all finalised. But CO is not responding for mails from Day1. I was told to upload form 80 and India PCC and AFP Clearance. I have uploaded them on May 5. But no reply after that. I have called them and emailed them but no reply. Pretty tense and worried


Hi,

How did you get to know that your medicals were referred, maybe I did not understand something here, 
And fortunately DIAC says Medicals are all finalised, that is pleasant to hear and I would suggest you should hold on and wait.


----------



## satyak

Medibank and told me that they are finalised. When I called DIAC - general Enquiry they also told me that the medicals are received. Can you please tell me , if the medicals are finalised by Medibank is it enough or CO also has to review it? The waiting without information is really frustrating


----------



## australia.ind

satyak said:


> Medibank and told me that they are finalised. When I called DIAC - general Enquiry they also told me that the medicals are received. Can you please tell me , if the medicals are finalised by Medibank is it enough or CO also has to review it? The waiting without information is really frustrating


Hospital will not know the status,they will just upload ur reports..Only DIAC knws whether it is referred or not..U can write a mail to global health and find out...

But not sure whether they'll respond..I wrote 3 mails didn't get a reply..

finally i called my CO directly and he finalidsed chked the status and it was referred


----------



## satyak

Finalised and Referred ? I am confused .. r they sending the medicals anywhere again or its all closed now? You are lucky that ur CO is contactable on phone


----------



## satyak

rajesh.149 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you get to know that your medicals were referred, maybe I did not understand something here,
> And fortunately DIAC says Medicals are all finalised, that is pleasant to hear and I would suggest you should hold on and wait.




Thanks for your reply Rajesh. I am bit confused about the work " referred" . The MEDIBANK asked me to contact a GP . I am thinking that is referring. Is there any other thing that will happen now


----------



## australia.ind

satyak said:


> Finalised and Referred ? I am confused .. r they sending the medicals anywhere again or its all closed now? You are lucky that ur CO is contactable on phone


Sorry finally he sent a mail saying its referred..mine and my baby medicals were finalised


----------



## satyak

australia.ind said:


> Sorry finally he sent a mail saying its referred..mine and my baby medicals were finalised




Its gr8 that medicals are finalised for you. But what is referred. Are they sending it to some one ?


----------



## dharmesh

Yesterday I got my PCC verification done and according to the police station cop, I would get my PCC by next week tuesday or wednesday. My dad have to apply contacts from top and then I paid them hefty to get the verification done quickly. In the mean there were people still sitting outside in queue waiting for hours. Felt guilty form inside and also bad at the current state of our country. 

Anyways, my MEDS are done and wife's are pending to her health reasons, it will be done by next week and then it will uploaded. SO hopefully by next week MEDS and PCC both will be uploaded.


----------



## oorvee

Hi All,

Pl help me. I have applied for 190 visa under ACT SS.
My husband's medical has been referred due to high BP. Some where around 3rd week of April.
All other docs have been provided to CO.
Just wanted to know,
1. When should I expect out come, as when I spoke to CO , he said currently Feb referred cases are being cleared. 
2. Can high BP be reason for visa rejection.

Any help will really be appreciated as me freaking out big time.

Regards,


----------



## abhinavsingh108

Guys... My CO is JL got assigned on the 5th of may.
Pcc,meds and form 80 sent (by my agent).
I checks with the hosp. And they said meds were perfect.... Don't think that would be referred.
Any guess how long will it take for the visa grant now.
Moreover there is bottleneck from my agent's side and I don't have much clarity on the status.
Question here is that , can I ask my CO the status if docs by emailing myself as all the communication is received by my agent on my behalf, will it be fine doing it from my email address just to confirm the receipt of all my docs????

Cheers!!!


----------



## haryk

applyoz said:


> Dont worry.. things will work out.. From my limited experience and comments, CO will not delay provided everything is in order. Mail the meds email id and ask them, hope your is not referred without CO's knowledge..
> 
> Wishing you the best


Hmm.. will do that.. Thank You


----------



## smiles

dharmesh, guess your application should have been allocated CO by now coz I have filed my PR on 25th Apr and CO was allocated on 13th may..


----------



## vmshenoi

Hi Guys, 

I have been waiting CO for last two months. Finally I came to know that CO was assigned to me almost 6 weeks back but due to some odd reasons I didnt receive any mail from them.

I just thought of calling DIAC yesterday. I had to wait on call for almost 30mins before it was transferred to an agent. She asked my TRN and confirmed that CO was already assigned to me long back. She informed the Co about my situation and yesterday evening Co resend me the allocation details and mail for additional docs.
Co is from Adelaide Team4. Given me 28 days of time to submit the docs.
Finally relieved

So my advice here is - if you see the doc status as 'Requested' you can directly upload the requested docs with your application.


----------



## dharmesh

smiles said:


> dharmesh, guess your application should have been allocated CO by now coz I have filed my PR on 25th Apr and CO was allocated on 13th may..


Yes CO is already allocated, he request for MEDS and PCC. That's the reason I am pusinh these cops to do it faster. I think my CO was assigned on 7th or 8th May.


----------



## rupinder.jit

good luck


----------



## cctt123

JoannaAch said:


> In application I filled that my husband does not meet the english requirement.
> Now the CO asked for proof of functional english (he has his IELTS in 2 weeks) or to send her an email asking for VAC2 payment.
> Good luck!


Thanks~


----------



## HFZ

satyak said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have applied eVISA for 189 on 1 April 2013. CO allocated on 30 APRIL from Adelaide GSM T4. Done my Medicals and got referred. When I called DIAC , they told me that Medicals are all finalised. But CO is not responding for mails from Day1. I was told to upload form 80 and India PCC and AFP Clearance. I have uploaded them on May 5. But no reply after that. I have called them and emailed them but no reply. Pretty tense and worried


What are your CO's initials?


----------



## satyak

HFZ said:


> What are your CO's initials?


Hi HFZ , It is K. How about You ? Waiting is really irritating with out knowing any update


----------



## navjeet

vmshenoi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been waiting CO for last two months. Finally I came to know that CO was assigned to me almost 6 weeks back but due to some odd reasons I didnt receive any mail from them.
> 
> I just thought of calling DIAC yesterday. I had to wait on call for almost 30mins before it was transferred to an agent. She asked my TRN and confirmed that CO was already assigned to me long back. She informed the Co about my situation and yesterday evening Co resend me the allocation details and mail for additional docs.
> Co is from Adelaide Team4. Given me 28 days of time to submit the docs.
> Finally relieved
> 
> So my advice here is - if you see the doc status as 'Requested' you can directly upload the requested docs with your application.




Hi
Can you provide the contact number as I would also like to talk and confirm about my documents


----------



## Auz

CO has been allocated :Team 34 Brisbane. CO (Only First name) : L**A. Lets gather all the folks having the same CO (Same CO not Team) and create a list. Please update


----------



## dharmesh

Auz said:


> CO has been allocated :Team 34 Brisbane. CO (Only First name) : L**A. Lets gather all the folks having the same CO (Same CO not Team) and create a list. Please update


I also have same CO. :clap2:


----------



## JoannaAch

Stigmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the average time from the CO assigned to Visa grant.
> 
> M CO is allocated on 8th Apr and asked for Medicals, which i had already gone through and hence i just submitted my receipt. When can i expect my Visa ?


Hi,
can you tell me what kind of "receipt" you submitted for medicals? The clinic I went to couldn't upload my husbands results online (couldn't find him in the e-health system under the TRN) and I would like to inform my CO about that. But the only document that I got from the clinic is a bill for the medical test and it's in German...


----------



## junoon

*Medicals processing Time *

Hello dear friends and Australian migration seekers!

First of all, I am really amazed to see the number of people sharing their advice and thoughts helping newbies like me 

I have also applied for 189 PR visa and my process in undergoing. Just wanted to ask how critical is Hep C for Australian medical? The reason I am asking is that I have included my mother who had Hepatitis C sometimes in 2007, but it got cleared within a year. I have done medical for myself, my wife and my mother on 15 April, but apparently my mother's medicals have been referred! 

I will appreciate if anyone can shed light on my case!

Regards!


----------



## oorvee

JoannaAch said:


> In application I filled that my husband does not meet the english requirement.
> Now the CO asked for proof of functional english (he has his IELTS in 2 weeks) or to send her an email asking for VAC2 payment.
> Good luck!


Hi All,

For functional enlish requirement, one can give
1. Either IELTS
2. Or a letter from institution from where he/she has done her graduation.

My husband had same issue, got letter from his engg college and sorted out.
CO was ok with this.


----------



## vmshenoi

navjeet said:


> Hi
> Can you provide the contact number as I would also like to talk and confirm about my documents


Hi Navjeet,

You can call (0061) 1300 364 613 But waiting time is too long and also check the charges for international calls.

Hours of operation
9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time)

I called around 11.am IST.

Good Luck!!


----------



## junoon

Hello dear friends and Australian migration seekers!

First of all, I am really amazed to see the number of people sharing their advice and thoughts helping newbies like me 

I have also applied for 189 PR visa and my process in undergoing. Just wanted to ask how critical is Hep C for Australian medical? The reason I am asking is that I have included my mother who had Hepatitis C sometimes in 2007, but it got cleared within a year. I have done medical for myself, my wife and my mother on 15 April, but apparently my mother's medicals have been referred! 

I will appreciate if anyone can shed light on my case!

Regards!


----------



## oorvee

santhoser said:


> CO from T34 got assigned for my application on 23 April. Requested PCC and Medicals submitted by May 2nd. Till now no response from CO... !! ??
> 
> 
> IELTS : Jan 18, 2013
> ACS : Jan 23, 2013
> EOI Submitted (189): Jan 30, 2013
> EOI Granted : Feb 4, 2013
> Application Submitted : March 23, 2013
> CO Assigned : April 23, 2013 (Brisbane T34)
> Medicals Done : April 27, 2013
> PCC Submitted : May 2, 2013


Hey my dates almost same.
I spoke to my CO( Got no from his mail, it was mentioned his signature), he said my husband's medical has been referred.
Dont know how much time it takes for it get cleared.


----------



## applyoz

junoon said:


> Hello dear friends and Australian migration seekers!
> 
> First of all, I am really amazed to see the number of people sharing their advice and thoughts helping newbies like me
> 
> I have also applied for 189 PR visa and my process in undergoing. Just wanted to ask how critical is Hep C for Australian medical? The reason I am asking is that I have included my mother who had Hepatitis C sometimes in 2007, but it got cleared within a year. I have done medical for myself, my wife and my mother on 15 April, but apparently my mother's medicals have been referred!
> 
> I will appreciate if anyone can shed light on my case!
> 
> Regards!


Suggest you to access this thread. This thread is for medicals related query.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/104286-merged-medicals-questions-385.html

All the best


----------



## lucky14

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Guys... My CO is JL got assigned on the 5th of may.
> Pcc,meds and form 80 sent (by my agent).
> I checks with the hosp. And they said meds were perfect.... Don't think that would be referred.
> Any guess how long will it take for the visa grant now.
> Moreover there is bottleneck from my agent's side and I don't have much clarity on the status.
> Question here is that , can I ask my CO the status if docs by emailing myself as all the communication is received by my agent on my behalf, will it be fine doing it from my email address just to confirm the receipt of all my docs????
> 
> who is your agent in delhi? even my agent is in delhi..and my n ur cos r same.
> 
> You can email your co dieractly, we did, and we submitted all the dcuments by ourselves even if we hv agent, directly to co in the 28 days tmeframe given by her.
> 
> After that we mailed her asking abt our current status but she dint reply.
> 
> you can try..all the best.


----------



## ajay16984

I have CO from the same team with the initials ML. Does anyone have the same CO? 

My timeline is as below,

Application submitted :23rd March 2013

CO assigned : 10th April 2013

Medical done: 12th April 2013

PCC submitted: 29th April 2013

Still waiting to hear from him.


----------



## adi2013

dharmesh said:


> Yes CO is already allocated, he request for MEDS and PCC. That's the reason I am pusinh these cops to do it faster. I think my CO was assigned on 7th or 8th May.


i am also pending only for PCC. my case CO got assigned on 5th May and 8th May Meds are done. running behind nonsense system in India. finally after paying @ 3 seperate places, finally my file will be moved from commissioner office to Passport office tomorrow. just got the outward number. now dont know how much time those passport guys will take to send me SMS. entire system is full of crap.


----------



## rp10026391

adi2013 said:


> i am also pending only for PCC. my case CO got assigned on 5th May and 8th May Meds are done. running behind nonsense system in India. finally after paying @ 3 seperate places, finally my file will be moved from commissioner office to Passport office tomorrow. just got the outward number. now dont know how much time those passport guys will take to send me SMS. entire system is full of crap.


Yours is 189 or 190 ??


----------



## cctt123

vmshenoi said:


> Hi Navjeet,
> 
> You can call (0061) 1300 364 613 But waiting time is too long and also check the charges for international calls.
> 
> Hours of operation
> 9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time)
> 
> I called around 11.am IST.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Where do you check your status?? 
Is it in there?https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

As that page showed, they only can show incompleted, received application, in progress and finalized... Where can show the documents request status??


----------



## sunny81

PraBhuwan said:


> I agree with Rajesh, in India to get PCC I read different forums and it looks like it may take 2hrs or upto 4 months it's on your luck when u will get your PCC.
> I got it done from Indian embassy in Washington DC for me and my wife and we got it in less than a week's time. So I would suggest go for it while you r in US


Hi PraBhuwan

Would you mind sharing when you did it in Washington, DC? Did they tell you that you can pick up passport from their office in a week?

Since i live in NY, can i get it done in DC?

Thanks!


----------



## sunny81

rajesh.149 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is what I did, I chalked out my roles and responsibilities based on whatever I do and asked my manager to endorse the same, but mind you, all of this correspondence will have to be from the official mail ID, so that the signature can be captured and this mail can act as an artifact(evidence) for the same. I am simply assuming you can take your manager into confidence about your plans, it will only help.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards


Hi Rajesh 

So when you had that email, the case officer did not request anything else for job duties evidence? Did he add employment related open items on your open items list fior request for information?

Thansk!


----------



## sunny81

satyak said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have applied eVISA for 189 on 1 April 2013. CO allocated on 30 APRIL from Adelaide GSM T4. Done my Medicals and got referred. When I called DIAC , they told me that Medicals are all finalised. But CO is not responding for mails from Day1. I was told to upload form 80 and India PCC and AFP Clearance. I have uploaded them on May 5. But no reply after that. I have called them and emailed them but no reply. Pretty tense and worried


how does one know that medicals are referred? would the co tell us?


----------



## sunny81

CO also asked for english proof for spouse. Would English language for masters and bachelors be sufficient? Thanks!


----------



## santhoser

sunny81 said:


> CO also asked for english proof for spouse. Would English language for masters and bachelors be sufficient? Thanks!


You can get a letter from the college stating the medium of instruction was in English.

For my spouse, The medium of Instruction was specified in her Transfer Certificate(TC), which I submitted as the proof of english.


----------



## So many dreams

Dear All,

I am happy to share that i got the NSW SS approved message today...........wow!! great relief!! I got the acknledgement on Mar 20 and was expecting to get the result by June, but it came early which definately made me SMILE..............

Now preparing for next steps........

Now dont know how long i have to wait until visa is granted. From my RnD, i found that the from this moment to visa grant status is something which varies as per individual case. So god only knows whats written in my fate.

Hope you all are in track and +ve. Good luck friends 


ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: 15 May 13 -----> Preparing for next steps: ???


----------



## santhoser

adi2013 said:


> i am also pending only for PCC. my case CO got assigned on 5th May and 8th May Meds are done. running behind nonsense system in India. finally after paying @ 3 seperate places, finally my file will be moved from commissioner office to Passport office tomorrow. just got the outward number. now dont know how much time those passport guys will take to send me SMS. entire system is full of crap.


You should have visited your nearest passport seva kendra directly..

I applied for the PCC online a day before and visited the passport office. It took just 20 mins from stepping in the office to get my PCC in hand.


----------



## sunny81

has anyone emailed zip files to CO or do we need to email each pdf separately? Thanks


----------



## vmshenoi

cctt123 said:


> Where do you check your status??
> Is it in there?https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> As that page showed, they only can show incompleted, received application, in progress and finalized... Where can show the documents request status??


You are talking about the overall status of the application.
Have you attached any documents?
Once you attach the documents you should then be able to see its progress.
Required/Requested>In Progress>Received/Not required 

Find my case below - 
Health, Evidence of XX/XX/2013 Requested Attach document


----------



## maverick27

CO has been allocated 3 weeks after lodgement...It's Team 34 from Brisbane...Any idea on the performance of this team?


----------



## maverick27

CO has been allocated today from Team 34 (L)...She has requested for some docs which i had uploaded already in eVisa....anyways sent her again....My wife has to provide evidence to prove her language ability even though she has completed IELTS...looks like IELTS result for secondary applicant is valid only for 12 months....have to get a letter from her college now as doing IELTS again is time consuming....Completed medicals and PCC already...Can someone share any view on how fast/slow this team performs?


----------



## VenuKumar

Hi All,

I had my medicals done on 30-Apr-2013. But today I got a mail from CO with a HRI number requesting for medicals. I called up the clinic and they said they uploaded it on the same day 30-Apr-2013. Please suggest how to proceed.

Regards,
Venu.


----------



## rajesh.149

sunny81 said:


> Hi Rajesh
> 
> So when you had that email, the case officer did not request anything else for job duties evidence? Did he add employment related open items on your open items list fior request for information?
> 
> Thansk!


I had done this as part of submissions required for Employment contracts and employment summary, even before the CO was allocated. Well the CO came back to me requesting for some more docs on Employment Salary slips, Tax docs and Form80.


----------



## rajesh.149

*English for Spouse*



sunny81 said:


> CO also asked for english proof for spouse. Would English language for masters and bachelors be sufficient? Thanks!


English required for spouse is functional, and a letter from the college endorsing that the medium of language for the degree completed was in English and that should be sufficient.


----------



## satyak

For showing Functional English language for my spouse , what can we submit? She studied in a college affiliated to Jawaharlal Nehru Institute of Technology , Hyderabad. We have provided Mark list , which is English and contains English Language subject. Also Original Degree in English. Not sure what else I can submit. I am not if the University gives such a Document


----------



## rajesh.149

satyak said:


> For showing Functional English language for my spouse , what can we submit? She studied in a college affiliated to Jawaharlal Nehru Institute of Technology , Hyderabad. We have provided Mark list , which is English and contains English Language subject. Also Original Degree in English. Not sure what else I can submit. I am not if the University gives such a Document


In many colleges in Mumbai, that I know of this is a norm and they have such a format ready with them. It is just a matter of putting your request that you studied in the college and the medium of instruction has been English. Hope this helps.


----------



## sunny81

rajesh.149 said:


> I had done this as part of submissions required for Employment contracts and employment summary, even before the CO was allocated. Well the CO came back to me requesting for some more docs on Employment Salary slips, Tax docs and Form80.


Rajesh,

So i was thinking i will provide

1. letter from company hr confirming employemnet - this letter has everything except for my duties
2. printout of email from manager detailing duties - as i doubt manager will be ready to give me anyting on compnay letter head
3. salaray slips
4. tax returns
5. bank statements

Do you thnk i need anything else?

Thanks!


----------



## AusExpat80

satyak said:


> For showing Functional English language for my spouse , what can we submit? She studied in a college affiliated to Jawaharlal Nehru Institute of Technology , Hyderabad. We have provided Mark list , which is English and contains English Language subject. Also Original Degree in English. Not sure what else I can submit. I am not if the University gives such a Document


My wife also studied in Hyderabad JNTU. just take a dd of 50 rs and go to JNTU to request for MOI(Medium of Instruction). They have a predefined format. They will mention that all the courses in JNTU are in English in ther letterhead. You just need to upload/mail this in addition to the qualifications. Hope this helps.


----------



## smiles

VenuKumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had my medicals done on 30-Apr-2013. But today I got a mail from CO with a HRI number requesting for medicals. I called up the clinic and they said they uploaded it on the same day 30-Apr-2013. Please suggest how to proceed.
> 
> Regards,
> Venu.


That shouldn't be a problem Venu. You just finished medicals well in advance.. Inform your CO about your medicals and he\she should be able to get the reports directly.


----------



## rajesh.149

sunny81 said:


> Rajesh,
> 
> So i was thinking i will provide
> 
> 1. letter from company hr confirming employemnet - this letter has everything except for my duties
> 2. printout of email from manager detailing duties - as i doubt manager will be ready to give me anyting on compnay letter head
> 3. salaray slips
> 4. tax returns
> 5. bank statements
> 
> Do you thnk i need anything else?
> 
> Thanks!


I think Form16 is always better than the Tax returns, since Form16 gives an overall summary of your yearly earnings and moreover it is provided by the employer. This is a my personal opinion, you may checkup with other experts as well. Salary slips along with bank statements is only adding up to confirm your earnings through employment with a certain company. All of this for as many years as you have claimed in your assessment.


----------



## Jaik2012

maverick27 said:


> CO has been allocated 3 weeks after lodgement...It's Team 34 from Brisbane...Any idea on the performance of this team?


My CO was from this team. He was very quick in response and my grant too was fast though my meds were referred. His initial is Alex. All the best


----------



## ayshasworld

maverick27 said:


> CO has been allocated 3 weeks after lodgement...It's Team 34 from Brisbane...Any idea on the performance of this team?


Looks like we have the same CO. Job verification was done last week, but still no word. We haven't received our pcc yet though. CO hasn't asked for it yet either.

I'm interested to know how you get on as well.


----------



## oorvee

ajay16984 said:


> I have CO from the same team with the initials ML. Does anyone have the same CO?
> 
> My timeline is as below,
> 
> Application submitted :23rd March 2013
> 
> CO assigned : 10th April 2013
> 
> Medical done: 12th April 2013
> 
> PCC submitted: 29th April 2013
> 
> Still waiting to hear from him.



Hi There,

I have same CO, spoke to him couple to times. Nice & cooperative guy.
But my experience in terms of mail revert has not been too great.
Our time lines are almost same. Me too waiting for grant mail.


Hope this helps.


----------



## santhoser

sunny81 said:


> has anyone emailed zip files to CO or do we need to email each pdf separately? Thanks


Its better to email them PDFs instead of zip files...


----------



## sunny81

rajesh.149 said:


> I think Form16 is always better than the Tax returns, since Form16 gives an overall summary of your yearly earnings and moreover it is provided by the employer. This is a my personal opinion, you may checkup with other experts as well. Salary slips along with bank statements is only adding up to confirm your earnings through employment with a certain company. All of this for as many years as you have claimed in your assessment.


Yes sounds good,. Will do. I will attach that.

Thanks!


----------



## sunny81

So i was asked for employment, english ability and FBI PCC and Indian PCC by CO. I have sent the employment and english ability and the PCC is open. Will i get an email from CO confirming that we are good for employment and english and only PCC is now needed or do they respond only after we ahve sent htem everything.

Also if i dont get PCC in 28 days, i just need to email them proof of these being in process correct? How much extra time do they normally give us? 

Thanks so much everyone


----------



## AnneChristina

sunny81 said:


> So i was asked for employment, english ability and FBI PCC and Indian PCC by CO. I have sent the employment and english ability and the PCC is open. Will i get an email from CO confirming that we are good for employment and english and only PCC is now needed or do they respond only after we ahve sent htem everything.
> 
> Also if i dont get PCC in 28 days, i just need to email them proof of these being in process correct? How much extra time do they normally give us?
> 
> Thanks so much everyone


1) COs usually do not confirm receipt of docs.

2) Yes, just send proof that you have applied for PCCs and you will get an extension. Usually they do not give a new deadline; instead the CO will just say that he'll wait until he received everything.


----------



## goldenage

Friends..sharing good news with you today..we got our grant today..after so much of wait, anxiety and tense days..we got it..
Any words for expressing thanks wont be enough for everybody in this forum...superm,findraj, tantan..all provided very valuable information..
thanks guys..thanks...cheers


----------



## vishsang

goldenage said:


> Friends..sharing good news with you today..we got our grant today..after so much of wait, anxiety and tense days..we got it..
> Any words for expressing thanks wont be enough for everybody in this forum...superm,findraj, tantan..all provided very valuable information..
> thanks guys..thanks...cheers


Congratulations, goldenage!


----------



## vishsang

VenuKumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had my medicals done on 30-Apr-2013. But today I got a mail from CO with a HRI number requesting for medicals. I called up the clinic and they said they uploaded it on the same day 30-Apr-2013. Please suggest how to proceed.
> 
> Regards,
> Venu.





smiles said:


> That shouldn't be a problem Venu. You just finished medicals well in advance.. Inform your CO about your medicals and he\she should be able to get the reports directly.


I would scan and attach the payment receipt provided by the clinic at the time of the exam for good measure.


----------



## vishsang

oorvee said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have same CO, spoke to him couple to times. Nice & cooperative guy.
> But my experience in terms of mail revert has not been too great.
> Our time lines are almost same. Me too waiting for grant mail.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Why does it seem to me that no one from team 34 replies to emails quickly (if at all). It is frustrating to wait for weeks/months not even knowing if the file is being worked on or is delayed due to meds/external checks/security checks.


----------



## Rabbu

ayshasworld said:


> Looks like we have the same CO. Job verification was done last week, but still no word. We haven't received our pcc yet though. CO hasn't asked for it yet either.
> 
> I'm interested to know how you get on as well.


Hi Ayshasworld, I too have the same CO. You said that you have not received request for PCC so far, but on your signature we have put the date of PCC. Have you done the medicals after receiving request for it? What did they do to verify your job-telephone call or e-mail?


----------



## ayshasworld

Rabbu said:


> Hi Ayshasworld, I too have the same CO. You said that you have not received request for PCC so far, but on your signature we have put the date of PCC. Have you done the medicals after receiving request for it? What did they do to verify your job-telephone call or e-mail?


Hi Rabbu, the job verification was a phone call to HR. The date I have given is for medicals we did after CO requested for it on the same day of allocation (10th April). 

The date I have given is for the meds, pcc we should receive this week or next. However I was confused why the CO asked only meds and not pcc.

Could I know your timeline as well pls?


----------



## navjeet

ayshasworld said:


> Hi Rabbu, the job verification was a phone call to HR. The date I have given is for medicals we did after CO requested for it on the same day of allocation (10th April).
> 
> The date I have given is for the meds, pcc we should receive this week or next. However I was confused why the CO asked only meds and not pcc.
> 
> Could I know your timeline as well pls?


hI I would like to Share my case also. My co demanded for salary slips and form 80. I provided them on 22 April and still there is no reply from co. I e mailed the documnets but did not uploaded them onlineas the size was too large to be uploaded . Iys the most difficult part of the whole process.....waiting for that golden email!!!!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## oorvee

vishsang said:


> Why does it seem to me that no one from team 34 replies to emails quickly (if at all). It is frustrating to wait for weeks/months not even knowing if the file is being worked on or is delayed due to meds/external checks/security checks.


Totally agree.
Best way is to call them up, if you call on direct line( u can get the same from signature of CO in mail), they pick up within 2-3 rings.


----------



## vishsang

oorvee said:


> Totally agree.
> Best way is to call them up, if you call on direct line( u can get the same from signature of CO in mail), they pick up within 2-3 rings.


OK. I am going to wait till I get really angsty and then call. I don't want to bother the CO  But it is good to know that we can call them directly. Thanks!


----------



## vishsang

Has this week been slow or is it just me? I hope we pick up some pace next week!


----------



## ebshib

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Guys... My CO is JL got assigned on the 5th of may.
> Pcc,meds and form 80 sent (by my agent).
> I checks with the hosp. And they said meds were perfect.... Don't think that would be referred.
> Any guess how long will it take for the visa grant now.
> Moreover there is bottleneck from my agent's side and I don't have much clarity on the status.
> Question here is that , can I ask my CO the status if docs by emailing myself as all the communication is received by my agent on my behalf, will it be fine doing it from my email address just to confirm the receipt of all my docs????
> 
> Cheers!!!


I also have the same CO. I have submitted all the requested documents to her 2 days back. Now I think it's just the waiting game.


----------



## australia.ind

vishsang said:


> Has this week been slow or is it just me? I hope we pick up some pace next week!


Even I feel the same.....that too yesterday and today not many grants I guess


----------



## akmirror

I too hope tomorrow brings some good news for people wating in line....


----------



## rajesh.149

*Slowdown*



akmirror said:


> I too hope tomorrow brings some good news for people wating in line....


Well, I think it is to do with the flow of applications, # of invites. So statistically the # of invites have also gone down. And these Case Officers workload also depends on all this. So they may be appropriately staffed (low in number). Moreover in Australia there is a concept of people working only few days a week. and for short term contracts, so on and so forth. Hope all of this makes sense. Or is it me just thinking this way.


----------



## roninquick

hi, 
i have uploaded all the required documents a week back and updated my CO..got an email yesterday from him confirming everything is received..he is waiting for my medical clearance..wht does that mean??

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## rajesh.149

*CO Response*



vishsang said:


> OK. I am going to wait till I get really angsty and then call. I don't want to bother the CO  But it is good to know that we can call them directly. Thanks!


Yes .. it is a dicey thing to call the CO, we always think we should not be putting them off and risk delay that way. So if a decision to call has to be made, it has to be done very tactfully and in an extremely polite way.


----------



## vinnie88

Hi guys, 

My initial entry date is 22 Sept 2013 and I was wondering if I could extend this date by applying for another PCC? I could land by Sept but would be nice to have some extra time here before leaving home 

cheers, 

vinnie


----------



## junoon

vinnie88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My initial entry date is 22 Sept 2013 and I was wondering if I could extend this date by applying for another PCC? I could land by Sept but would be nice to have some extra time here before leaving home
> 
> cheers,
> 
> vinnie


Vinnie, What's your CO's initials in Team 34 Brisbane?


----------



## vinnie88

junoon said:


> Vinnie, What's your CO's initials in Team 34 Brisbane?


She only provided her first name, initials L 

do you have the same case officer?


----------



## junoon

vinnie88 said:


> She only provided her first name, initials L
> 
> do you have the same case officer?


Vinnie, Yes I have the same CO. Congrats by the way!


----------



## junoon

vinnie88 said:


> She only provided her first name, initials L
> 
> do you have the same case officer?


I assume that CO also asked you for Form 1221 and Form 80 for all the applicants right?


----------



## vinnie88

junoon said:


> I assume that CO also asked you for Form 1221 and Form 80 for all the applicants right?


almost all applicants get asked for Form 80 but only some are asked to submit form 1221. My CO asked for both although the information on form 1221 is already in form 80 so I dont know why they would even have this form in existence haha .


----------



## rupinder.jit

roninquick said:


> hi,
> i have uploaded all the required documents a week back and updated my CO..got an email yesterday from him confirming everything is received..he is waiting for my medical clearance..wht does that mean??
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


It means your medical are referred further, based upon your medicals report, your CO was unable to make decision, that's why he has referred your meds, will take some time to finalize them.


----------



## junoon

vinnie88 said:


> almost all applicants get asked for Form 80 but only some are asked to submit form 1221. My CO asked for both although the information on form 1221 is already in form 80 so I dont know why they would even have this form in existence haha .


Vinnie,

I have done my medicals for myself, my wife and my mom. The medicals for myself and my wife is already cleared as per my call to DIAC, but I am still waiting for my mother's medicals to be finalized! Lets see when my turn will come! Our medicals were done on 15 April. Its more than a month and I am really waiting for my grant anxiously!!!!!


----------



## abhinavsingh108

Just received the call ...... I am an OZ OR ... Hurray ......
Thai forum is wonderful.

Cheers!


----------



## TOPGUN

Guys,

I am still unable to file my application seems kind a like stuck as I made a mistake in EOI around experience I entered 1 year less. But my points remains same as I am still haing more than 5 years of experience. 

Talked to DIAC they said you cannot change EOI file another and get it invited. and NSW saying once they have given invite on an EOI they cant change it. 

I can see lots of ppl who have done mistakes in EOI but unable to see any success stories? Even 1023 from is to update information in Application not in Skill select.

So need help if any one of you have any ideas? how to go about it. Even agents are of not use as he is saying let you invite expire and change information and file application but I dont want to wait for 60 days 

Thanks


----------



## abhinavsingh108

Got the call from my agent ... I am an OZ PR ..hurray.
This forum is excellent .

Cheers!


----------



## vinnie88

junoon said:


> Vinnie,
> 
> I have done my medicals for myself, my wife and my mom. The medicals for myself and my wife is already cleared as per my call to DIAC, but I am still waiting for my mother's medicals to be finalized! Lets see when my turn will come! Our medicals were done on 15 April. Its more than a month and I am really waiting for my grant anxiously!!!!!


I hope you will have everything sorted out quickly. could you please update your signature so people can see your timeline. 

Just one word of advice, dont compare the security check timeline with 176 or 175 applicants because their checks are entirely done within a different priority and timeline. I was so worried that my security check would take around 8-15 months like those applicants but its done much faster for 190 and 189 applicants. This is why you can see VHR 190 applicants getting grants within 3 months and other friends from the same country are still stuck in external checks since 2011. 

I dont think external checks for the 189 would exceed 6 months, mine took roughly 3 months. The timing of external checks depend heavily on subclass and international travel and not just your country of origin.

I wondered why it took much longer for me to get a grant compared to most other people here and I realized its got to do with my international travel. I visited Israel, Egypt, Australia and Hong Kong on visitor visas previously. A combination of VHR and Low Risk countries. 

I hope my experience and thoughts can help you size up your own application regarding its timeline a bit better.


----------



## junoon

vinnie88 said:


> I hope you will have everything sorted out quickly. could you please update your signature so people can see your timeline.
> 
> Just one word of advice, dont compare the security check timeline with 176 or 175 applicants because their checks are entirely done within a different priority and timeline. I was so worried that my security check would take around 8-15 months like those applicants but its done much faster for 190 and 189 applicants. This is why you can see VHR 190 applicants getting grants within 3 months and other friends from the same country are still stuck in external checks since 2011.
> 
> I dont think external checks for the 189 would exceed 6 months, mine took roughly 3 months. The timing of external checks depend heavily on subclass and international travel and not just your country of origin.
> 
> I wondered why it took much longer for me to get a grant compared to most other people here and I realized its got to do with my international travel. I visited Israel, Egypt, Australia and Hong Kong on visitor visas previously. A combination of VHR and Low Risk countries.
> 
> I hope my experience and thoughts can help you size up your own application regarding its timeline a bit better.


Vinnie,

Ok! Let me write my signature!


----------



## roninquick

rupinder.jit said:


> It means your medical are referred further, based upon your medicals report, your CO was unable to make decision, that's why he has referred your meds, will take some time to finalize them.


r u sure about this?? my medical was uploaded on 10th may by the hospital... and the 'organize ur health' link is still appearing..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## rupinder.jit

roninquick said:


> r u sure about this?? my medical was uploaded on 10th may by the hospital... and the 'organize ur health' link is still appearing..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


eVisa website has glitches, you cannot rely on that. Even I uploaded Form80 but still link is there.


----------



## roninquick

Hi, i also have the CO from Team 33..his initials r AM..submitted all the docs last week..waiting..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## bharatp

Hi Guys...My BP is high at 180/110 and my VISA 190 has been referred to the Medical Officer. Rest everything is normal. How long will it take to get the necessary clearence as rest of the formalities I have completed


----------



## silversulphur

Hi All,

Today, just couple of hours ago I have received the grant letter from my CO, Whose initials are MD.
Thanks for the support.


----------



## applyoz

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, just couple of hours ago I have received the grant letter from my CO, Whose initials are MD.
> Thanks for the support.


Congratulations :clap2: :clap2: and all the best


----------



## applyoz

vinnie88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My initial entry date is 22 Sept 2013 and I was wondering if I could extend this date by applying for another PCC? I could land by Sept but would be nice to have some extra time here before leaving home
> 
> cheers,
> 
> vinnie


I doubt if CO will give an extension.


----------



## abhinavsingh108

abhinavsingh108 said:


> Just received the call ...... I am an OZ OR ... Hurray ......
> Thai forum is wonderful.
> 
> Cheers!


OZ PR I mean , sorry fr typo.


----------



## haryk

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, just couple of hours ago I have received the grant letter from my CO, Whose initials are MD.
> Thanks for the support.


Congratulations !!! What is your CO initial pls ?


----------



## satyak

AusExpat80 said:


> My wife also studied in Hyderabad JNTU. just take a dd of 50 rs and go to JNTU to request for MOI(Medium of Instruction). They have a predefined format. They will mention that all the courses in JNTU are in English in ther letterhead. You just need to upload/mail this in addition to the qualifications. Hope this helps.



Thanks for your reply. The issue is we are not in India now. Do you think can we get it online ? Or someone on behalf can go there and get the certificate ? Do we need to go there with original docs ?


----------



## AusExpat80

satyak said:


> Thanks for your reply. The issue is we are not in India now. Do you think can we get it online ? Or someone on behalf can go there and get the certificate ? Do we need to go there with original docs ?


Yeah we are also not in India. I sent my dad to get it. We just sent a scan copy of the degree certificate. Originals are not needed. He got it and sent me a scanned copy.


----------



## adi2013

santhoser said:


> You should have visited your nearest passport seva kendra directly..
> 
> I applied for the PCC online a day before and visited the passport office. It took just 20 mins from stepping in the office to get my PCC in hand.


heheheh.... you cannot just walk to commissioner office or police station on your wish.... you have to first go to Passport Seva Kendra. i also got PCC just in 2 hours for my wife. but they simply did not have my PCC then i had to run though all these places where your file actually moves. consider yourself lucky... not everyone in India specially when you want to leave all these ******s behind you.


----------



## monty83

A Quick update on my case....I got the mesage to submit medicals, pcc. Team allocated is TEAM 31, Brisbane, NIKKI.....i guess its quick got a reply and co allotment in 20 days only....I have finished my medicals today ...But one question my agent has given me form 26 and form 160 which is for medicals and xray...but doctor refused to fill it here in inida as he said it is all online now and we will submit result by tomorrow 12 noon for medicals and xray both...

Pls confirm if it is ok...or else what should i do...pls suggest...waiting for final pcc to come from uae on tuesday and hopwfully i am done from my side in context to submission of all kinds of document....please answer my question above....


----------



## PPbad

Same is my case , but when u click on the link just check if the photo that was taken in the hospital is uploaded or not .

I have also been having the same difficulty , and have been trying to find some answers .

Co hasnt replied either , so i am also in a confused state 



roninquick said:


> r u sure about this?? my medical was uploaded on 10th may by the hospital... and the 'organize ur health' link is still appearing..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## cctt123

maverick27 said:


> CO has been allocated 3 weeks after lodgement...It's Team 34 from Brisbane...Any idea on the performance of this team?


Same Team here. My Co was allocated in 10 days including the weekends after logdement. It was quick.


----------



## maverick27

ayshasworld said:


> Looks like we have the same CO. Job verification was done last week, but still no word. We haven't received our pcc yet though. CO hasn't asked for it yet either.
> 
> I'm interested to know how you get on as well.


CO has requested for few documents which i had uploaded them in eVisa already. Anyways, i have sent her those docs again. But the problem is that CO has requested for Functional English evidence for my spouse even though she has completed IELTS already. It was a surprise to know that IELTS is only valid for 12 months for a secondary applicant, whereas its been 1.5 yrs since my spouse last wrote the exam. Since its a holiday season now, its getting difficult to get a letter from education institution as well. Need to get this sorted out soon...


----------



## ayshasworld

maverick27 said:


> CO has requested for few documents which i had uploaded them in eVisa already. Anyways, i have sent her those docs again. But the problem is that CO has requested for Functional English evidence for my spouse even though she has completed IELTS already. It was a surprise to know that IELTS is only valid for 12 months for a secondary applicant, whereas its been 1.5 yrs since my spouse last wrote the exam. Since its a holiday season now, its getting difficult to get a letter from education institution as well. Need to get this sorted out soon...


yeah same thing happened to us. For functional English I was able to get a letter from my college. You should be able to if your wife has two years of a course anywhere in English medium.


----------



## roninquick

PPbad said:


> Same is my case , but when u click on the link just check if the photo that was taken in the hospital is uploaded or not .
> 
> I have also been having the same difficulty , and have been trying to find some answers .
> 
> Co hasnt replied either , so i am also in a confused state


i never checked that till today..it has my pic..why does it signifies??

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## dejumotalks

Hello Folks,

Must all uploaded documents be certified true copies...I thought one can just scan originals only and this should suffice.

Are we expected to do medicals for babies too?...Anyone please clarify.

Thanks.


----------



## dejumotalks

And congrats to all those who got grants today.

All the best..


----------



## silversulphur

applyoz said:


> Congratulations :clap2: :clap2: and all the best


Thanks Applyoz.


----------



## silversulphur

haryk said:


> Congratulations !!! What is your CO initial pls ?


Thanks Haryk and all the best.
My CO initials are MD.


----------



## ebshib

*The Grand GRANT*

Guys,

I have received my GRANT  Even though i wanted the Grant to come soon, it came as a pleasant surprise when i received the Grant notification mail from my CO (JL, Team 33 Brisbane). i just hope all you guys out there also get a speedy Grant. This forum has really helped me. Thank you guys!!!


----------



## ebshib

Guys,

I have received my Grant  CO is JL from Brisbane Team 33


----------



## lucky14

congrates ehshib, and Abhinav,
I have the saem co JL from team 33 Brisbane, and I hv applied in jan2013 for my visa, and givn my medicals in Feb end..yet visa not done, we even dont know our medicals status.and seeing your cases really worried now..have you mailed her anytime and did she reply? we sent her mail a mnth ago, asking abour our status, but no reply. could you two can you pls sahre somthing ?


----------



## applyoz

ebshib said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have received my GRANT  Even though i wanted the Grant to come soon, it came as a pleasant surprise when i received the Grant notification mail from my CO (JL, Team 33 Brisbane). i just hope all you guys out there also get a speedy Grant. This forum has really helped me. Thank you guys!!!


Congratulations :clap2: :clap2: All the best.


----------



## pokerfacelagoon

Hello all,

First of all, I am new to Expat forum. 

I submitted my application for Visa subclass 190 about 2 weeks ago and I have been assigned to a CO - AK from team 31 Brisbane. Does anyone have any idea of team 31 Brisbane?

When I submitted my application online, I provided both my parents as non-migrating dependents as both are currently retired and I do contribute to their financial need. After much deliberation, I decided to add them as migrating family members (other relatives) by filling up form 1022 stating the changes and my desire to add them and also submitted the respective form 47A. These were prior to allocation of a CO. 

Now that I have AK from team 31 Brisbane as my CO, she requested form 47A again so I have sent those forms again. 

My questions are;
1) How do I know my parents are already included in my application as migrating dependents?
2) Do the non-migrating dependents need to fill in form 47A if they are not migrating?
3) How long does it take for the processing time for those who have migrating members of family?
4) What are the 'valid' evidence to support my claim that my parents are depending on me financially?

It would be very much appreciated if anyone here could shade some lights. I am eager to hear some opinions here.

Regards,
Pokerface


----------



## tobeaussie

applyoz said:


> Congratulations :clap2: :clap2: All the best.


Congrats and all the best .....


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations silversulphur and ebshib! :clap2:


----------



## santhoser

dejumotalks said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Must all uploaded documents be certified true copies...I thought one can just scan originals only and this should suffice.
> 
> Are we expected to do medicals for babies too?...Anyone please clarify.
> 
> Thanks.


For ACS u need certified copies. but for visa application Color scanned copies are sufficient...


----------



## ebshib

vishsang said:


> Congratulations silversulphur and ebshib! :clap2:


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## ebshib

applyoz said:


> Congratulations :clap2: :clap2: All the best.


Thanks buddy


----------



## satyak

AusExpat80 said:


> Yeah we are also not in India. I sent my dad to get it. We just sent a scan copy of the degree certificate. Originals are not needed. He got it and sent me a scanned copy.


Thanks for Info. Can we get the certificate on Saturday ? and please let us know the phone number of JNTU so that we can call and confirm the exact process. Please let us know the steps ( For Eg : Do we need to take a DD or Just cash is fine) , If it is DD on who`s name? I am trying to reach JNTU from the Website numbers , but it is not connecting


----------



## va13

vinnie88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My initial entry date is 22 Sept 2013 and I was wondering if I could extend this date by applying for another PCC? I could land by Sept but would be nice to have some extra time here before leaving home
> 
> cheers,
> 
> vinnie


I was having the same problem, so CO suggested to get a new PCC.
I did the same and now waiting for her to respond.


----------



## PPbad

I am also trying to figure out some answers about it . Can some one please advice.

Photo taken in the hospital is there in the organize my health check up ?

what does it signify?


roninquick said:


> i never checked that till today..it has my pic..why does it signifies??
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## Ets82

Hi, of applying offshore, do they accept only documents translated by naati or can I use a sworn translator inmy country?
Thank you, I hope to lodge my 190 visa asap


----------



## PPbad

Try to lodge your application faster looks like there is going to be a change from July 2013. There will be additional charges for dependents . 

It is mentioned in the Changes deck that is proposed.

Surcharges for:
• duration (*457 only)
• onshore subsequent visa 
applications (676 tourist, 
456 short-stay business 
and 457 business long -
stay)
• additional applicants 
(dependents)
• paper applications 
(progressively introduced).

http://library.constantcontact.com/d...ges+-+DIAC.pdf


----------



## vishsang

All those who obtained FBI clearance,

Can the ones who provided a US address and got the results via regular mail tell me how long it took after the credit card charge to receive your results?


----------



## Ets82

Yes i ll try, but do you have any infos about non naati translators?
Thank you,
Stefano


----------



## PPbad

As per the suggestion from DIAC they request for NAATI translator.

However , i read some where that few have translated it and got it notarized. So really need to get this details from person who has translated there docs from some other language to english.



Ets82 said:


> Yes i ll try, but do you have any infos about non naati translators?
> Thank you,
> Stefano


----------



## PPbad

In Italy there is only one NAATI recognized translator.

Miss Maria Teresa Luberti
Address: Via Montelanico 
Traversa No:28 
Segni Rome 00037 
Italy
Type	Contact
Email - Home	[email protected]




Ets82 said:


> Yes i ll try, but do you have any infos about non naati translators?
> Thank you,
> Stefano


----------



## sweethina99

I lodged the visa application 190 on 14th may and did not attached any documents uptil now.
After that yesterday I saw the list of number of documents to be attached under my and my spouse name. this includes the birth certfct, passport, ielts , education, work documents , health and PCC.

Does that mean that I am assigned with a case officer or is it a normal practice?


----------



## pokerfacelagoon

sweethina99 said:


> I lodged the visa application 190 on 14th may and did not attached any documents uptil now.
> After that yesterday I saw the list of number of documents to be attached under my and my spouse name. this includes the birth certfct, passport, ielts , education, work documents , health and PCC.
> 
> Does that mean that I am assigned with a case officer or is it a normal practice?


No you have to wait until the immi sent an e-mail to you to notify you about the CO being assigned. 

Btw, I have been granted Permanent Residence Status today! :clap2: Looking forward to my future in Australia. Good luck to all!

Pokerface


----------



## PPbad

Its normal . If the case officer is assigned then the status would change to requested.

My suggestion would be attach this documents asap.



sweethina99 said:


> I lodged the visa application 190 on 14th may and did not attached any documents uptil now.
> After that yesterday I saw the list of number of documents to be attached under my and my spouse name. this includes the birth certfct, passport, ielts , education, work documents , health and PCC.
> 
> Does that mean that I am assigned with a case officer or is it a normal practice?


----------



## Ets82

sweethina99 said:


> I lodged the visa application 190 on 14th may and did not attached any documents uptil now.
> After that yesterday I saw the list of number of documents to be attached under my and my spouse name. this includes the birth certfct, passport, ielts , education, work documents , health and PCC.
> 
> Does that mean that I am assigned with a case officer or is it a normal practice?


Have you already paid the fees? When do you have to pay? After clicking apply Button?


----------



## sweethina99

thanks all

.yes i already paid the fees the same day wen i lodged the visa application


----------



## JoannaAch

Ets82 said:


> Hi, of applying offshore, do they accept only documents translated by naati or can I use a sworn translator inmy country?
> Thank you, I hope to lodge my 190 visa asap


Hi,
I used a sworn translator in my country and so far CO has not ask for NAATI translations. I remember somewhere on immi website is says that you can use any certified translator in your country, but he needs to put his full contact details on the document.

From Booklet 6:
"English translations
Any document in a language other than English must be accompanied by an English translation that has 
been done by a translator who has been accredited by an organisation such as the National Accreditation 
Authority for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI). Translations done by a translator not accredited by 
NAATI must include that person’s full name, address, telephone number and details of their qualifications 
and experience in the language being translated.
Note: You must include both a certified copy of the original language document and a certified 
copy of the translated document with your application."


----------



## Ets82

Joanna thank you, its a pleadure to read this!!!!!!! Are you applying from Germany or from Australia?


----------



## ishaanchal

pokerfacelagoon said:


> Btw, I have been granted Permanent Residence Status today! :clap2: Looking forward to my future in Australia. Good luck to all!
> 
> Pokerface


Oh Wow !! Congrats ! Can you please share your journey/timeline with all of us ? 

Congratulations once again ! lane:


----------



## pranar1

rajesh.149 said:


> Yes .. it is a dicey thing to call the CO, we always think we should not be putting them off and risk delay that way. So if a decision to call has to be made, it has to be done very tactfully and in an extremely polite way.


Hi Rajesh,

There's no need to get jittery abt talkin/mailing to the CO. Plz call them by all means if the situation warrants u to do so. I have done this a few times in the past when my visa process was stuck in various stages like PCC, Medicals etc. At the end of the day v r their clients in a way, as v have paid a substantial amt towards all this. 

They generally r cooperative and friendly. All the best. 

Regards


----------



## JoannaAch

Ets82 said:


> Joanna thank you, its a pleadure to read this!!!!!!! Are you applying from Germany or from Australia?


No problem. I am applying from Germany, I haven't been to Australia yet


----------



## vishsang

pranar1 said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> There's no need to get jittery abt talkin/mailing to the CO. Plz call them by all means if the situation warrants u to do so. I have done this a few times in the past when my visa process was stuck in various stages like PCC, Medicals etc. At the end of the day v r their clients in a way, as v have paid a substantial amt towards all this.
> 
> They generally r cooperative and friendly. All the best.
> 
> Regards


Good point. 

It's a fine line we dance on - being well-informed about our application vs not wanting to bother the CO so that they can concentrate on finalizing applications. 

It's important to have balance.


----------



## Ets82

Thank you again!! I will use an Italian translator, naati are too expensive!!!  all the bests for your application!


----------



## ajay16984

oorvee said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have same CO, spoke to him couple to times. Nice & cooperative guy.
> But my experience in terms of mail revert has not been too great.
> Our time lines are almost same. Me too waiting for grant mail.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Have your medical been cleared? because i heard from my agent that there is a global delay in medical clearance and it might take 2 weeks to 4 months. I also confirmed the same with India embassy website. When did you do your medicals? 

I never sent any email to my CO. If you can share your experience, that will be great.


----------



## haryk

ebshib said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have received my GRANT  Even though i wanted the Grant to come soon, it came as a pleasant surprise when i received the Grant notification mail from my CO (JL, Team 33 Brisbane). i just hope all you guys out there also get a speedy Grant. This forum has really helped me. Thank you guys!!!


Congratulations !!! eshlib.. ALL THE BEST for the Future.....


----------



## TOPGUN

pokerfacelagoon said:


> No you have to wait until the immi sent an e-mail to you to notify you about the CO being assigned.
> 
> Btw, I have been granted Permanent Residence Status today! :clap2: Looking forward to my future in Australia. Good luck to all!
> 
> Pokerface


Congrats what about non migrating dependent thing? how did u sorted out.


----------



## abhinavsingh108

lucky14 said:


> congrates ehshib, and Abhinav,
> I have the saem co JL from team 33 Brisbane, and I hv applied in jan2013 for my visa, and givn my medicals in Feb end..yet visa not done, we even dont know our medicals status.and seeing your cases really worried now..have you mailed her anytime and did she reply? we sent her mail a mnth ago, asking abour our status, but no reply. could you two can you pls sahre somthing ?


No I did not connect with my CO .
I got the grant after submitting my medicals and form 80 as PCC was submitted earlier.
U should call the immigration department , might be the case that the medicals got referred. Check with yor clinic about the medical results that whether they were fine and uploaded in time.

Cheers!!


----------



## andrew_expat

vishsang said:


> All those who obtained FBI clearance,
> 
> Can the ones who provided a US address and got the results via regular mail tell me how long it took after the credit card charge to receive your results?


It took around 2 weeks to arrive FBI report on regular mail to Australia after credit card was charged. It should take roughly a week within USA.
I hope you receive your document from FBI soon.

Thanks


----------



## So many dreams

After receiving the +ve approval from NSW SS, I am now preparing for next steps. Meanwhile I would like to ask you all following questions - 

1) Once visa is granted - is it better to travel to NSW to find a job?

2) Or is it better to apply through emails?

I am from IT development (dotnet 8+ years exp.)

Today i spoke to my agent and he mentioned that it will take around 4 months time for the visa grant. What you experience says? I think it also depends on which team is assigned (not sure)

please provide your suggestions


----------



## lucky14

thnx Abhinav,
yes I am guessing the medicals may hv got referred by 28th Feb,yet Co havnt replied or commented about the medical status..but once you gve form 80 and pcc with medicals, there is no reason for the delay unless medicals are in refer..
my hospital here in chennai, apollo hospitals they said clearly tah they have uploaded all docus, but they dont tell results to anyone.

now I think we have to call our co and ask directly as she dint reply to our mail.

thnx agn


----------



## ebshib

lucky14 said:


> thnx Abhinav,
> yes I am guessing the medicals may hv got referred by 28th Feb,yet Co havnt replied or commented about the medical status..but once you gve form 80 and pcc with medicals, there is no reason for the delay unless medicals are in refer..
> my hospital here in chennai, apollo hospitals they said clearly tah they have uploaded all docus, but they dont tell results to anyone.
> 
> now I think we have to call our co and ask directly as she dint reply to our mail.
> 
> thnx agn


Hi lucky14,

I had contacted JL via e mail regarding the "organise the medical link" not working . She replied the very next day with the solution. Make sure the team email id u use is the right one. Also,mention her full name in the subject line. Additionally, don't forget to mention your TRN and other details in the email.


----------



## Lyndi-lou

Hey. 

Wondering if anyone can help me. We lodged our visa on may 13th. We are going through an agent. The agent gave us our TRN id. When I go online to view the our status I cannot seem to get into it. We enter our TRN, passport number. Date of birth and nationality. Is there something I am doing wrong??


----------



## rajesh.149

*2 Qs ??*



pranar1 said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> 
> There's no need to get jittery abt talkin/mailing to the CO. Plz call them by all means if the situation warrants u to do so. I have done this a few times in the past when my visa process was stuck in various stages like PCC, Medicals etc. At the end of the day v r their clients in a way, as v have paid a substantial amt towards all this.
> 
> They generally r cooperative and friendly. All the best.
> 
> Regards


Hello Pranar,

I have 2 questions for you ..
1) Have you already received your grant, timelines ?
2) Who was your CO ?

Thanks


----------



## tobeaussie

Lyndi-lou said:


> Hey.
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help me. We lodged our visa on may 13th. We are going through an agent. The agent gave us our TRN id. When I go online to view the our status I cannot seem to get into it. We enter our TRN, passport number. Date of birth and nationality. Is there something I am doing wrong??


Check the Progress of an Online Application

Go to this link And login where it says login to evisa with trn and password. You should be able to login...


----------



## rajesh.149

*eVisa Login page*



Lyndi-lou said:


> Hey.
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help me. We lodged our visa on may 13th. We are going through an agent. The agent gave us our TRN id. When I go online to view the our status I cannot seem to get into it. We enter our TRN, passport number. Date of birth and nationality. Is there something I am doing wrong??


Hi,

You should try logging in on this page.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

You will need your password to login and your agent must have the password.

The page you are referring to never worked for most of us here in the forum, so no use using that.

Hope this helps


----------



## oorvee

ajay16984 said:


> Have your medical been cleared? because i heard from my agent that there is a global delay in medical clearance and it might take 2 weeks to 4 months. I also confirmed the same with India embassy website. When did you do your medicals?
> 
> I never sent any email to my CO. If you can share your experience, that will be great.


Hi
My husband medicals have been referred to MOC due to high BP. Its been almost 4 weeks. Still not cleared. So waiting.


----------



## oorvee

So many dreams said:


> After receiving the +ve approval from NSW SS, I am now preparing for next steps. Meanwhile I would like to ask you all following questions -
> 
> 1) Once visa is granted - is it better to travel to NSW to find a job?
> 
> 2) Or is it better to apply through emails?
> 
> I am from IT development (dotnet 8+ years exp.)
> 
> Today i spoke to my agent and he mentioned that it will take around 4 months time for the visa grant. What you experience says? I think it also depends on which team is assigned (not sure)
> 
> please provide your suggestions


Hi,
From what I have heard, they do not take you seriously unless you are there. I mean one can try applying through mails, but dont expect much of response.

Once you lodge an application usually wihtin a month Case Officer gets assinged. Post that you need to submit additional details like medical and PCC.
If all ok you might get grant within 4 to 6 weeks. But lot of ifs and buts.
All the best.


----------



## cctt123

JoannaAch said:


> Hi,
> I used a sworn translator in my country and so far CO has not ask for NAATI translations. I remember somewhere on immi website is says that you can use any certified translator in your country, but he needs to put his full contact details on the document.
> 
> From Booklet 6:
> "English translations
> Any document in a language other than English must be accompanied by an English translation that has
> been done by a translator who has been accredited by an organisation such as the National Accreditation
> Authority for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI). Translations done by a translator not accredited by
> NAATI must include that person’s full name, address, telephone number and details of their qualifications
> and experience in the language being translated.
> Note: You must include both a certified copy of the original language document and a certified
> copy of the translated document with your application."



Some documents i just translated by myself such as my marriage certificate......but it was fine for my CO ...


----------



## lucky14

thnx ebshib,
we wrote the same way you mentioned and suggested, but still will write to her again on monday morning..I am really worried now, as its about 78 days almsot 2n half mnths we did medicals. we asked her about our medicals status, but no reply. we got her mail only for the first time we got her as co and there she mentioned that we need to submit form 80, pcc, and medicals withisn 28 days time. thas it..please wish me good luck ebshib and abhiav as we 3 hv same co and tow of ur are now Au residents..


----------



## hawaiisurf

Hi , 

I am starting the process to apply under 189 quota for SOftware Engineer.
I finished my IELTS (S:8.5 R:7 W:8 L:8) and awaiting results from ACS. 
Here are some doubts. Request you to kindly clarify. 

1.In the EOI am I expected to include the details of my dependents as well? 
( husband,son and mother)? IF not then at what stage should I include their details? 

2. When I get the visa invitation, I have 60 days to provide PCC & MEdicals of myself and my dependents. Correct? 

3. My husband came to US on H4 visa (dependent) and stayed for 9 months and eventually returned back to my home country. Should I apply for FBI Background check for my husband? Does he qualify as a resident? 

4. My mother visited me on visitor visa (B1 visa) for 6 months. Should I apply for FBI Background check for my husband? 

5. At what stage should I provide the IELTS scores of my dependents (both husband and mother) ? Within the 60 days of getting the visa invitation? 

4. What is the acceptable IELTS score for dependents? 6 or 4.5? 

5. If my mother (non-native speaker ) gets below 4.5 , then what should be done/ what other options are available? 

6. Regarding FBI , the results usually take 5-6 weeks. If there is any delay and the 60 days provided by DIAC gets over, can I provide the confirmation details and request for an extension of date from the CO? 

7. Should I send the FBI results directly to DIAC or just email the details to CO? 

8.What are all other documents required to upload? 

-HS


----------



## ebshib

haryk said:


> Congratulations !!! eshlib.. ALL THE BEST for the Future.....


Thanks Mate


----------



## pranar1

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello Pranar,
> 
> I have 2 questions for you ..
> 1) Have you already received your grant, timelines ?
> 2) Who was your CO ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I have a long time back, however my CO was Cassandra Johnson from Aldelaide Team 4.


----------



## Christella

What is the ACS?? Is this the first step to take? Regards Christel


----------



## rashed-rahman

Christella said:


> What is the ACS?? Is this the first step to take? Regards Christel


ACS - Australian Computer Society 
EA - Engineers Australia
CPA, ICAA, IPA - Certified Practicing Accountants Australia, Institute of Chartered Accountants Australia, Institute of Public Accountants.

They are all bodies that certify your degree. There are other bodies that certify your degree (for immigration purpose), depends on what profession you choose and which degree you have.


----------



## akmirror

I got CO assigned today....Team 34 CO: ML...........so fast...and he has requested for medicals only....all documents are in received status....feeling quite surprised.......


----------



## PraBhuwan

*FBI clearance done in US*



vishsang said:


> All those who obtained FBI clearance,
> 
> Can the ones who provided a US address and got the results via regular mail tell me how long it took after the credit card charge to receive your results?


Hi - I got my FBI clearance done in US. My credit card was charged on 18th April and within 2 weeks I got my clearance mailed at US Address.

Hope that help.s


----------



## snehaaus

silversulphur said:


> Thanks Haryk and all the best.
> My CO initials are MD.


Hello silversulphur...

COngrats to u on the Grant. A quick question to you and to all those veterans out there.... I am in the process of uploading my docs -

1. Do the electronic docs need to be attested?? Meaning the form 16, acs assessment letter, etc. my company promotion letters are all electronic... 

2. Do u kno if babies need to undergo the medical s?

Waiting for a response... 

Congrats to you and to all Grant holders...


----------



## PraBhuwan

*Indian PCC in USA*



sunny81 said:


> Hi PraBhuwan
> 
> Would you mind sharing when you did it in Washington, DC? Did they tell you that you can pick up passport from their office in a week?
> 
> Since i live in NY, can i get it done in DC?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey - Every Embassy have their jurisdiction defined. If you are submitting the US address proof of NY then you can only get it from NY. Since I stay in North Carolina that falls under jurisdiction of DC, I had to do it only from DC.

I mailed mine and my spouse's passports to embassy on Monday evening, it reached there Tuesday morning, they gave me a call Wednesday asking for which country I asked PCC I replied saying "Australia" and they replied it is being processed. Then a surprise comes on Friday --- wait for it ----- I see Fedex guy standing at door with a parcel that had our passports stamped with PCC for Australia and the PCC documents.

It was quickest PCC via mail. If you stay in NY, then you are in a better position, just go there and show your passport. You will receive a call in a day or two to collect your PCC.


----------



## umairahmad

Anybody having the idea of driver's license eligibility criteria in SA ??? 

somebody has told me that your current driver's license from your home country must be atleast 3 years old in order to obtain a drivers license in SA otherwise you will be issued with a Learner's license and the process is very tedious and lengthy in that case ................ any idea please share!!1


----------



## rp10026391

akmirror said:


> I got CO assigned today....Team 34 CO: ML...........so fast...and he has requested for medicals only....all documents are in received status....feeling quite surprised.......


Is yours 189 or 190 ???????


----------



## akmirror

rp10026391 said:


> is yours 189 or 190 ???????


189


----------



## Abrar

Hi,

1. To DIAC, you can just submit the originial colour scan copy.

2. If the baby is below 5 yrs, then only a simple physical check up will be there. For 5-11 years of age Urine test is added. 

Regards,
Abrar.



snehaaus said:


> Hello silversulphur...
> 
> COngrats to u on the Grant. A quick question to you and to all those veterans out there.... I am in the process of uploading my docs -
> 
> 1. Do the electronic docs need to be attested?? Meaning the form 16, acs assessment letter, etc. my company promotion letters are all electronic...
> 
> 2. Do u kno if babies need to undergo the medical s?
> 
> Waiting for a response...
> 
> Congrats to you and to all Grant holders...


----------



## tschaudry

vishsang said:


> Why does it seem to me that no one from team 34 replies to emails quickly (if at all). It is frustrating to wait for weeks/months not even knowing if the file is being worked on or is delayed due to meds/external checks/security checks.


it seems to me that they are slow too.


----------



## 7Sydney

*The wait is over ..*

Wld like to share this joyfull moment that finally i got my Grant for NSW sub class 190...:clap2::clap2:.... 

My timeline is as below,

Application submitted :6th April 2013

CO assigned : 26th April 2013

PCC submitted: 25th April 2013

Medical done: 10th May 2013


Grant for NSW on 17th may 2013......


----------



## maverick27

Congrats. ..wish you all the success in your next steps...

BTW, who was your CO?


----------



## rp10026391

akmirror said:


> 189


so fast......... surprised

hope u get grant soon...

all d best


----------



## akmirror

rp10026391 said:


> so fast......... surprised
> 
> hope u get grant soon...
> 
> all d best


Thanks. I did not expect that as well. But it is team 34 which I read is a bit slow than others....lets see...


----------



## santhoser

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I am starting the process to apply under 189 quota for SOftware Engineer.
> I finished my IELTS (S:8.5 R:7 W:8 L:8) and awaiting results from ACS.
> Here are some doubts. Request you to kindly clarify.
> 
> 1.In the EOI am I expected to include the details of my dependents as well?
> ( husband,son and mother)? IF not then at what stage should I include their details?
> 
> 2. When I get the visa invitation, I have 60 days to provide PCC & MEdicals of myself and my dependents. Correct?
> 
> 3. My husband came to US on H4 visa (dependent) and stayed for 9 months and eventually returned back to my home country. Should I apply for FBI Background check for my husband? Does he qualify as a resident?
> 
> 4. My mother visited me on visitor visa (B1 visa) for 6 months. Should I apply for FBI Background check for my husband?
> 
> 5. At what stage should I provide the IELTS scores of my dependents (both husband and mother) ? Within the 60 days of getting the visa invitation?
> 
> 4. What is the acceptable IELTS score for dependents? 6 or 4.5?
> 
> 5. If my mother (non-native speaker ) gets below 4.5 , then what should be done/ what other options are available?
> 
> 6. Regarding FBI , the results usually take 5-6 weeks. If there is any delay and the 60 days provided by DIAC gets over, can I provide the confirmation details and request for an extension of date from the CO?
> 
> 7. Should I send the FBI results directly to DIAC or just email the details to CO?
> 
> 8.What are all other documents required to upload?
> 
> -HS



1. You can include them in the Visa application.
2. Validity of an EOI is 60 days. After 60 days the EOI expires and you will get a new invitation automatically if your occupation not reached the ceiling. if the 2nd invitation also gets expired, your EOI will be removed. 
Once you got the EOI invitation, you can directly apply for the Visa even before PCC and medicals. You can later upload them in the portal.

3. PCC is required for everyone (not minors) included in the application, from every country they had lived more than 1 year. in your Husbands case, not needed.

4. IELTS 4.5

5. proof stating medium of instruction for the graduation was English or have to pay around AU$4250 as English tuition fee to the DIAC

6. see No.2

7. You can upload it in the Online Visa application portal as well as email to your CO.


----------



## ishaanchal

Hey there... I was going thru ur timeline... U got a CO in less than 10 days !! Guess its all Luck ! 

Cant wait for mine to change


----------



## ishaanchal

oorvee said:


> Hi,
> From what I have heard, they do not take you seriously unless you are there. I mean one can try applying through mails, but dont expect much of response.
> 
> Once you lodge an application usually wihtin a month Case Officer gets assinged. Post that you need to submit additional details like medical and PCC.
> If all ok you might get grant within 4 to 6 weeks. But lot of ifs and buts.
> All the best.


Hey Oorvee ! Can you please share your timeline ??


----------



## zivziva

I have submitted all the required information to meds, pcc , etc. 10 days back. Generally how long it take them to get approval or they generally come back with additional query?


----------



## ishaanchal

ayshasworld said:


> the job verification was a phone call to HR.


So that's the only verification they do ?? I mean, they dont do physical walk-ins or do they ?

Got any idea what all did they asked from the HR ? Which Team do u have ?

Curious ! and cant wait for mines to be allocated !

Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## 7Sydney

maverick27 said:


> Congrats. ..wish you all the success in your next steps...
> 
> BTW, who was your CO?



Thank you Maverick !!!! 

CO .. M


----------



## 7Sydney

*Wait is over !!!*



Ets82 said:


> Yes i ll try, but do you have any infos about non naati translators?
> Thank you,
> Stefano



:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:

Hi Everyone..Thank you for all yr advice and suggesstion I would like to share this good news that I have been granted Permanent Residence Status for NSW Sub class 190…on 17th may 3013 ! Looking forward to my future in Australia. Good luck to all! God bless you all !!! 

-------------------
261313| NSW SS applied:21/11/12| NSW SS Approved : 19/02/2013 | Visa Lodge/Ack (190) : 6/04/2013 | PCC : 25/04/2013 | Medicals : 10/05/2013 | CO ( T34 - Brisbane): 26/04/2013 | Grant 17 May 2013


----------



## akmirror

7Sydney said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:
> 
> Hi Everyone..Thank you for all yr advice and suggesstion I would like to share this good news that I have been granted Permanent Residence Status for NSW Sub class 190&#133;on 17th may 3013 ! Looking forward to my future in Australia. Good luck to all! God bless you all !!!
> 
> -------------------
> 261313| NSW SS applied:21/11/12| NSW SS Approved : 19/02/2013 | Visa Lodge/Ack (190) : 6/04/2013 | PCC : 25/04/2013 | Medicals : 10/05/2013 | CO ( T34 - Brisbane): 26/04/2013 | Grant 17 May 2013


Hi..congrats...what is ur CO initials....


----------



## Rich77

ajay16984 said:


> I have CO from the same team with the initials ML. Does anyone have the same CO?
> 
> My timeline is as below,
> 
> Application submitted :23rd March 2013
> 
> CO assigned : 10th April 2013
> 
> Medical done: 12th April 2013
> 
> PCC submitted: 29th April 2013
> 
> Still waiting to hear from him.


I have the same CO ML

My timeline is as below,

Application submitted (190) :23rd Feb 2013

CO assigned : 23 March 2013

Medical done: 22 March 2013

PCC submitted: 15th April 2013

It been more than a month but i haven't heard from him....Our medical link disappeared the next day after the Medical test were done, so not sure what is taking time for the grant to be issued...Nervously waiting


----------



## ishaanchal

7Sydney said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:
> 
> Hi Everyone..Thank you for all yr advice and suggesstion I would like to share this good news that I have been granted Permanent Residence Status for NSW Sub class 190…on 17th may 3013 ! Looking forward to my future in Australia. Good luck to all! God bless you all !!!
> 
> -------------------
> 261313| NSW SS applied:21/11/12| NSW SS Approved : 19/02/2013 | Visa Lodge/Ack (190) : 6/04/2013 | PCC : 25/04/2013 | Medicals : 10/05/2013 | CO ( T34 - Brisbane): 26/04/2013 | Grant 17 May 2013



Congratulations and Celebrations !!


----------



## ishaanchal

akmirror said:


> Hi..congrats...what is ur CO initials....


Hi..Are you and onshore applicant ? From PERTH ? 

Well, i have lodged my Visa on the same date as you did ! Just waiting for CO !

Lucky for you to get it so soon !

Good Luck with your remaining process and wish you a speedy grant !

Cheers


----------



## Rich77

oorvee said:


> Hi
> My husband medicals have been referred to MOC due to high BP. Its been almost 4 weeks. Still not cleared. So waiting.


How do you know if your test have been referred to MOC...Is there a chance that the test have been referred to MOC but applicant doesnt know about it.


----------



## ajay16984

7Sydney said:


> Wld like to share this joyfull moment that finally i got my Grant for NSW sub class 190...:clap2::clap2:....
> 
> My timeline is as below,
> 
> Application submitted :6th April 2013
> 
> CO assigned : 26th April 2013
> 
> PCC submitted: 25th April 2013
> 
> Medical done: 10th May 2013
> 
> 
> Grant for NSW on 17th may 2013......


Too quick mate...but congrats anyway and good luck for future.


----------



## ajay16984

Rich77 said:


> I have the same CO ML
> 
> My timeline is as below,
> 
> Application submitted (190) :23rd Feb 2013
> 
> CO assigned : 23 March 2013
> 
> Medical done: 22 March 2013
> 
> PCC submitted: 15th April 2013
> 
> It been more than a month but i haven't heard from him....Our medical link disappeared the next day after the Medical test were done, so not sure what is taking time for the grant to be issued...Nervously waiting


You have a CO from Brisbane gsm team 34? If yes, I have the same CO and i am too waiting for grant.


----------



## Rich77

ajay16984 said:


> You have a CO from Brisbane gsm team 34? If yes, I have the same CO and i am too waiting for grant.


Yes my CO is from Brisbane gsm team 34


----------



## oorvee

ajay16984 said:


> You have a CO from Brisbane gsm team 34? If yes, I have the same CO and i am too waiting for grant.


ditto guys....same co...me stuck due medical ref. One can come to know about ref through link below applicant's name. If case is referred than U can see photo clicked at clinic ... And one can see things like medical history etc.


----------



## Rich77

oorvee said:


> ditto guys....same co...me stuck due medical ref. One can come to know about ref through link below applicant's name. If case is referred than U can see photo clicked at clinic ... And one can see things like medical history etc.


Thanks oorvee....Because the CO was taking time to get back so i thought our case may have been referred and we might not be aware....Though there is no link below the applicants name..so i guessing it's just a processing delay.:fingerscrossed:


Complete character assessment particulars is still showing but i've submitted the form 80 and PCC...Not sure why it has not disappeared yet...I thinking to write to CO and check..but he doesnt respond to mails...So having second thoughts


----------



## akmirror

ishaanchal said:


> Hi..Are you and onshore applicant ? From PERTH ?
> 
> Well, i have lodged my Visa on the same date as you did ! Just waiting for CO !
> 
> Lucky for you to get it so soon !
> 
> Good Luck with your remaining process and wish you a speedy grant !
> 
> Cheers


Hi Thanks. Onshore applicant, yes! But visa subclass is 189....gud luck to you as well....Since July is approaching , hence they are processing the applications faster I think.....


----------



## ishaanchal

akmirror said:


> Hi Thanks. Onshore applicant, yes! But visa subclass is 189....gud luck to you as well....Since July is approaching , hence they are processing the applications faster I think.....


Cheers for reply !! Thanks for wishes


----------



## ayshasworld

ishaanchal said:


> So that's the only verification they do ?? I mean, they dont do physical walk-ins or do they ?
> 
> Got any idea what all did they asked from the HR ? Which Team do u have ?
> 
> Curious ! and cant wait for mines to be allocated !
> 
> Ishaan & Aanchal


They had just asked questions about his designation and duration of employment. I think they do walk-ins very rarely. 

Ours is team 34. 

You sound as impatient as I feel


----------



## RAVINDRAW

vinnie88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My initial entry date is 22 Sept 2013 and I was wondering if I could extend this date by applying for another PCC? I could land by Sept but would be nice to have some extra time here before leaving home
> 
> cheers,
> 
> vinnie


I am sure they won't extend it. I suggest don't complicate things

In my Grant letter it was clearly written

*First entry date

You must make your first entry to Australia before 28 March 2014. It is not possible to change this date.*


----------



## RAVINDRAW

vishsang said:


> All those who obtained FBI clearance,
> 
> Can the ones who provided a US address and got the results via regular mail tell me how long it took after the credit card charge to receive your results?


Just 2 weeks after credit card usage. I provided a return envelop in Fed Ex to Indian address so it came really first within 5 days so total 3 weeks after credit card charge.


----------



## akmirror

got CO : ML from team 34 too...has asked for Meds only...hope to get the grant soon...........


----------



## cctt123

ishaanchal said:


> Hey there... I was going thru ur timeline... U got a CO in less than 10 days !! Guess its all Luck !
> 
> Cant wait for mine to change


Yes mate, It was quick~ I received an email for requested documents from Brisbane Team 34(Anna) in 7 working days after lodgement~

Good luck buddy.


----------



## akmirror

cctt123 said:


> Yes mate, It was quick~ I received an email for requested documents from Brisbane Team 34(Anna) in 7 working days after lodgement~
> 
> Good luck buddy.


Yours and mine timelines are quite similar....team 34 ...gud luck mate....


----------



## snehaaus

Abrar said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. To DIAC, you can just submit the originial colour scan copy.
> 
> 2. If the baby is below 5 yrs, then only a simple physical check up will be there. For 5-11 years of age Urine test is added.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thank you Abrar for the info.. Another Q... Wat abt the electronic docs... Meaning the form 16, assessment letter etc.. These come as email attachments etc to me.. So don't have any hard copy original of these.. Would it suffice if I uploaded the original docs? What abt password protected files? Like form 16 for which the pan # is the pwd??


----------



## Sama0310

snehaaus said:


> Thank you Abrar for the info.. Another Q... Wat abt the electronic docs... Meaning the form 16, assessment letter etc.. These come as email attachments etc to me.. So don't have any hard copy original of these.. Would it suffice if I uploaded the original docs? What abt password protected files? Like form 16 for which the pan # is the pwd??


Take a printout of these documents and scan as pdf. No need to get these attested.


----------



## mamunmaziz

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, just couple of hours ago I have received the grant letter from my CO, Whose initials are MD.
> Thanks for the support.


congrats


----------



## Abrar

If you already have Softcopy of Original then no need of Hard copy at all.

Just send the originial electronic docs you have. The documents you have mentioned (i.e. Assessment Letter & Form 16) would be in PDF format only, so you can right away send them. 

Regarding Form 16 Password, I have not provided Form 16 to them so not very clear, however I believe you can provide the password of Form 16 in seperate document with relevant name and upload it along with Form 16.

Regards,
Abrar.



snehaaus said:


> Thank you Abrar for the info.. Another Q... Wat abt the electronic docs... Meaning the form 16, assessment letter etc.. These come as email attachments etc to me.. So don't have any hard copy original of these.. Would it suffice if I uploaded the original docs? What abt password protected files? Like form 16 for which the pan # is the pwd??


----------



## rajesh.149

*Password Secured PDF*



Abrar said:


> If you already have Softcopy of Original then no need of Hard copy at all.
> 
> Just send the originial electronic docs you have. The documents you have mentioned (i.e. Assessment Letter & Form 16) would be in PDF format only, so you can right away send them.
> 
> Regarding Form 16 Password, I have not provided Form 16 to them so not very clear, however I believe you can provide the password of Form 16 in seperate document with relevant name and upload it along with Form 16.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.



Hello,

You may use a PDF Editor software and unsecure a Secured PDF. Alternatively you can also try to print using CutePDF Writer as a printer, printing this Password Secured document. 
Hope this helps


----------



## Aaa Jaa

Hi All

I have been waiting for more than 50 days after my medicals are done and I have already submitted all of the required forms (80 etc) by CO.

As far as I have seen on this forum, there is not a single case which was rejected. Though it is taking time to process but things went smooth for many of the people here.

What normally are the grounds on which grant is rejected?
Is there any example on this forum that grant was refused?

Dear mandanapu, any update from your side, any news about your grant?


----------



## tenten

Use the search function to search for relevant threads. The reasons for rejection have been discussed before.


----------



## cctt123

akmirror said:


> Yours and mine timelines are quite similar....team 34 ...gud luck mate....


Was May 18th a Saturday????


----------



## Nurse

akmirror said:


> got CO : ML from team 34 too...has asked for Meds only...hope to get the grant soon...........


I have the same CO... requested for meds and my husband's pcc and English.... Done meds, but unfortunately we do not have access to electronic meds, so it will take time to receive the meds and process it...
Good luck to you...


----------



## abhisve

Suggestion needed: 
What should be the Qualification: Option 1: Bachelor degree in science business or technology
OR option 2: Other Qualification or award assessed by assessing authority.
Then qulification name: AQF Bachelor Degree.

I have done BE in Comp sc. from India.


----------



## akmirror

cctt123 said:


> Was May 18th a Saturday????



Yes. On a saturday got CO assigned....and asked for meds only.....


----------



## ayshasworld

akmirror said:


> Yes. On a saturday got CO assigned....and asked for meds only.....


Even our CO only requested meds and secondary applicant English. I guess they process everything and then ask for the pcc at the end?


----------



## udayNSW

Hi All,

I got the invitation on 16th of May and i have paid the visa fee and uploaded all the documents including PCC (Meds not yet),

When can i get a CO assigned and when can i expect the grant??

:ranger:lane:


----------



## akmirror

udayNSW said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the invitation on 16th of May and i have paid the visa fee and uploaded all the documents including PCC (Meds not yet),
> 
> When can i get a CO assigned and when can i expect the grant??
> 
> :ranger:lane:


Congrats. CO assignment time depends. Usually standard duration is 5-6 weeks for 189 though some may get before that. Gud luck!!


----------



## udayNSW

akmirror said:


> Congrats. CO assignment time depends. Usually standard duration is 5-6 weeks for 189 though some may get before that. Gud luck!!


Thanks for the reply,
I have applied for 190,
I am getting my medicals done today.


----------



## akmirror

udayNSW said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> I have applied for 190,
> I am getting my medicals done today.


Yup. It's better to frontload everything before CO is assigned.


----------



## ashanti7311

Hi 

Can anyone tell me the total amount of fees required for State Sponsorship?

Thanks


----------



## oorvee

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me the total amount of fees required for State Sponsorship?
> 
> Thanks


Hi it depends for which state you want to apply.

For Vic : NIL
For ACT :300 AUD

Dunno about other states, but these details will be easily available on DIAC site. Hope this helps


----------



## akmirror

Depends on state


----------



## oorvee

Any body who has been assigned CO ML ( From team 34 Brisbane) on / before 4th April.

I think I am the oldest case with him who has not been given grant. 
My husband's medicals have been referred on 20th April, i.e. 4 weeks ago.
Just don't know what to do.


----------



## ashanti7311

Hi thank you for your reply,

it is for Vic, i got my invitation to apply and started the application. It requested $3060 for the application. I need to know if I have to pay anymore on top of this fee?

Regards


----------



## oorvee

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi thank you for your reply,
> 
> it is for Vic, i got my invitation to apply and started the application. It requested $3060 for the application. I need to know if I have to pay anymore on top of this fee?
> 
> Regards


No , not for VIC, but this is visa fee.
You have pay this only after you state sponsorship and EOI Invite.

Regards,


----------



## nazanin5879

hi
dear friend 
what is the status of your application, for me still the same after 13 weeks still she didnt ask for any documents 

im a bit worried , i even called her twice , she told me that they have problems in their network and she will check my application but after 2 weeks again nothing 
this situation is really making me nervous 
what about u


----------



## oorvee

nazanin5879 said:


> hi
> dear friend
> what is the status of your application, for me still the same after 13 weeks still she didnt ask for any documents
> 
> im a bit worried , i even called her twice , she told me that they have problems in their network and she will check my application but after 2 weeks again nothing
> this situation is really making me nervous
> what about u


My husband's medicals have been referred to MOC, so waiting for the same to get finalised. For which visa have you applied. I have applied for 190


----------



## nazanin5879

hippie said:


> I am also with the same team. The CO just contacted me after 12 wks after lodgment. :/
> Weeks before that, we already followed up that a CO has been allocated and there's a name in the cc which turned out to be my CO. They're a tad slow really I guess.


hi
dear friend
what is the status of your application, for me still the same after 13 weeks still she didnt ask for any documents

im a bit worried , i even called her twice , she told me that they have problems in their network and she will check my application but after 2 weeks again nothing
this situation is really making me nervous
what about u


----------



## akmirror

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi thank you for your reply,
> 
> it is for Vic, i got my invitation to apply and started the application. It requested $3060 for the application. I need to know if I have to pay anymore on top of this fee?
> 
> Regards


The fees you are referring to is for the visa itself and not for the state sponsorship application. Since you have already been invited, fill up your application online and pay $3060 which is correct. 

If you are including any other dependent in your application who have less than functional English, you might need to pay extra fees. other that that, no need!


----------



## lohit81

hi all,

is there anybody who has been assigned CO initial 'RL'.. its been a month CO has been assigned and i submitted all the requested docs as requested by him/her. No grant has come so far. 

Please guide if someone has same CO.

CO Initial - RL
Team- team2 Adelaide 
date- 22-april-2013 (requested form 80, tax docs and photograph)
docs sent - 30-april-2013 (via email provided by CO)

VISA -- still awaiting

-Lohit


----------



## ashanti7311

Thank you for your replies, 

my application is an onshore application as i have been in Victoria a year. Please can you tell me, will i require an international police check or just one from within Australia?

Regards


----------



## PPbad

You would require PCC from Australia and the country of your passport .

If you have stayed in any other country other than your country of citizenship for more than 1 year , then you have get from those countries as well.



ashanti7311 said:


> Thank you for your replies,
> 
> my application is an onshore application as i have been in Victoria a year. Please can you tell me, will i require an international police check or just one from within Australia?
> 
> Regards


----------



## vishsang

RAVINDRAW said:


> Just 2 weeks after credit card usage. I provided a return envelop in Fed Ex to Indian address so it came really first within 5 days so total 3 weeks after credit card charge.


Thanks to everyone who replied. The FBI received my application on Apr 10, charged my cc on May 10 and my friend in US received it by regular post on Apr 17. That is the only pending document of those requested by the CO.

Incidentally, the status for all other documents requested by the CO changed to status "received" on eVisa on 19/05. I have been uploading them one by one since 09/05. I will upload the PCC today and then I have to wait wait wait patiently. :ranger:


----------



## vishsang

Just a glimmer of hope today...

On Apr 30, my CO had requested for 
1) Form 80 for both applicants 
2) Employment reference for current and former employer 
3) US PCC for secondary applicant

We submitted 1) and 2) on May 09 and May 16. 

Today we see that on May 19 the eVisa status for these documents changed to received. 

We will receive the US PCC (scanned) today evening. Will submit it right away and start praying


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi guys,

I have few queries.,

I have applied for visa on 9th, but haven't received the ACK. Is there any timeline for this. 
And are there any contacts to follow up.

The progress of documents used to show as required after uploading. But since firday its showing as received for few of the documents. What exactly does this status imply?
Is there a possibility that case officer has been assigned and so the status is in received state. Please clarify.

Thanks,


----------



## tschaudry

nazanin5879 said:


> hi
> dear friend
> what is the status of your application, for me still the same after 13 weeks still she didnt ask for any documents
> 
> im a bit worried , i even called her twice , she told me that they have problems in their network and she will check my application but after 2 weeks again nothing
> this situation is really making me nervous
> what about u


did you talk to Brooke King directly?


----------



## vishsang

Hi tschaudry, please refrain from using full names of CO in posts. To maintain anonymity it is recommended to use just the initials. In this case just BK. Thanks


----------



## applyoz

RAVINDRAW said:


> I am sure they won't extend it. I suggest don't complicate things
> 
> In my Grant letter it was clearly written
> 
> *First entry date
> 
> You must make your first entry to Australia before 28 March 2014. It is not possible to change this date.*


I had the same opinion but one of the expats got his initial entry deferred after he got a new PCC done. The posting is in the same thread.


----------



## applyoz

vishsang said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied. The FBI received my application on Apr 10, charged my cc on May 10 and my friend in US received it by regular post on Apr 17. That is the only pending document of those requested by the CO.
> 
> Incidentally, the status for all other documents requested by the CO changed to status "received" on eVisa on 19/05. I have been uploading them one by one since 09/05. I will upload the PCC today and then I have to wait wait wait patiently. :ranger:


All the best. Hope you get the visa tomorrow


----------



## vishsang

vishsang said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied. The FBI received my application on Apr 10, charged my cc on May 10 and my friend in US received it by regular post on Apr 17. That is the only pending document of those requested by the CO.
> 
> Incidentally, the status for all other documents requested by the CO changed to status "received" on eVisa on 19/05. I have been uploading them one by one since 09/05. I will upload the PCC today and then I have to wait wait wait patiently. :ranger:


Aah of course I mean that my friend in the US received it by May 17


----------



## applyoz

applyoz said:


> I had the same opinion but one of the expats got his initial entry deferred after he got a new PCC done. The posting is in the same thread.


The reply is by one of the expats *va13* and the thread page is *879*. His/her CO asked him to get his PCC done again for the extension. Anyone else who got their extension for initial entry?


----------



## ajay16984

oorvee said:


> Any body who has been assigned CO ML ( From team 34 Brisbane) on / before 4th April.
> 
> I think I am the oldest case with him who has not been given grant.
> My husband's medicals have been referred on 20th April, i.e. 4 weeks ago.
> Just don't know what to do.


I have the same CO, assigned to me on 10th April 2013. I did my medical on 12th april and submitted my pcc on 29th april. Do you know anyone who has got grant from the same CO?

Immigration website says, it takes normally 6 months to process 190 visa. However, i am not sure how long we should wait but things are not in our hand. So there is no way except wait.


----------



## pm5

*PCC Mumbai query*

Guys - Has anyone got their PCC done from Mumbai? Me and my husband went to get the PCC at PSK in Mumbai on 18th April. I got mine on the same day. But for my husband, they had not done the police enquiry when his passport was renewed a few years back. So they initiated the process.
The police verification at our place was done on 7th May. The police claims that they have sent the papers to the CID office.

We are now waiting for the email/sms from the PSK. Has anyone who has gone through the process actually got an email/sms? Or do we need to personally go to the PSK to find out?


----------



## prabhur

Assigned CO AM Team 33. Submitted the requested docs on May 16. Waiting(MOST PAINFUL) for the grant


----------



## dharmesh

pm5 said:


> Guys - Has anyone got their PCC done from Mumbai? Me and my husband went to get the PCC at PSK in Mumbai on 18th April. I got mine on the same day. But for my husband, they had not done the police enquiry when his passport was renewed a few years back. So they initiated the process.
> The police verification at our place was done on 7th May. The police claims that they have sent the papers to the CID office.
> 
> We are now waiting for the email/sms from the PSK. Has anyone who has gone through the process actually got an email/sms? Or do we need to personally go to the PSK to find out?


You could check the status on the following link with help of your file number or call on 1090 .

Mumbai Police : Passport Status


----------



## Zac1

what does pcc mean?


----------



## vishsang

Zac1 said:


> what does pcc mean?


Police Clearance Certificate. 

Called by different names in different countries, it is a document issued by the Police / Crime Investigation agency in each country detailing your criminal history if any. In India it is issued by the Passport Office and is called PCC, in Canada it is issued by Royal Canadian Mounted Police and is called Certified Criminal Record Check, in USA it is issued by the FBI and is called Criminal Background Check.

It is used to satisfy the Character Requirement for Australian immigration. Details here - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/


----------



## satishkumar432

*Names in the Passport*

Frens,

Is it necessary for a changes in the passport for the spouse name after the marriage ? My spouse has not been changed yet in the passport.. is it required ?


----------



## mailatrekha

Hi All, 

I just called DIAC and they said , CO has been assigned for me and he is from Brisbane Team34 (Mark), anybody got same CO? please share your experience..

I'v not received any communication from my CO..... .


----------



## dharmesh

satishkumar432 said:


> Frens,
> 
> Is it necessary for a changes in the passport for the spouse name after the marriage ? My spouse has not been changed yet in the passport.. is it required ?


Not required.


----------



## satishkumar432

dharmesh said:


> Not required.


Thank You.. Dharmesh


----------



## pm5

dharmesh said:


> You could check the status on the following link with help of your file number or call on 1090 .
> 
> Mumbai Police : Passport Status


Thanks Dharmesh.
The status is not updated  I have the outward no. so know for sure that it has gone to CID office. 1090 is unresponsive.
Anyone else gone through the PCC in mumbai and actually got an email/sms/status update on passport site from PSK? or you need to personally go to PSK and check if PCC is done?


----------



## ishaanchal

mailatrekha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just called DIAC and they said , CO has been assigned for me and he is from Brisbane Team34 (Mark), anybody got same CO? please share your experience..
> 
> I'v not received any communication from my CO..... .


Your Signature says that you got a CO on 3rd May .. And your latest post says that you've called DIAC today and they told you that CO has been allocated.

So, the question is - Was the CO allocated to you on 3rd May and you came to know about it today ? Or your signature is incorrect ?

Your's Sincerely
A Confused Expat
Ishaan


----------



## vishsang

satishkumar432 said:


> Frens,
> 
> Is it necessary for a changes in the passport for the spouse name after the marriage ? My spouse has not been changed yet in the passport.. is it required ?


As far as your PR application goes - Not required.

But in some states in India (Maharashtra is one) the PSK will tell you that you need to add your spouse's name to the passport before you can obtain a PCC. While some forum members have found ways around this (putting yourself as single on the PCC application), if you are early enough in your application process you should probably renew your passport and add the spouse name to prevent delays later on.


----------



## oorvee

mailatrekha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just called DIAC and they said , CO has been assigned for me and he is from Brisbane Team34 (Mark), anybody got same CO? please share your experience..
> 
> I'v not received any communication from my CO..... .



Hi,
Small piece of advice.refrain from using full name of CO as it is confidential, how ever one can use initials .
I have same CO, very poor in terms of mail response.

All the best.


----------



## dharmesh

pm5 said:


> Thanks Dharmesh.
> The status is not updated  I have the outward no. so know for sure that it has gone to CID office. 1090 is unresponsive.
> Anyone else gone through the PCC in mumbai and actually got an email/sms/status update on passport site from PSK? or you need to personally go to PSK and check if PCC is done?


Actually 1090 is unresponsive today, but it is working normally. I have been trying to connect them since morning. . My PCC is also pending with them. Hope this all gets over soon. :fingerscrossed:

SO you try calling them tomorrow as well.


----------



## findraj

pm5 said:


> Thanks Dharmesh.
> The status is not updated  I have the outward no. so know for sure that it has gone to CID office. 1090 is unresponsive.
> Anyone else gone through the PCC in mumbai and actually got an email/sms/status update on passport site from PSK? or you need to personally go to PSK and check if PCC is done?



How can 1090 be unresponsive? 

Yes I have been to CID office once but coudnt get to talk to anyone as there was a really long queue and before I could go the next day, I got a MSG from PSK saying it is ready for collection in the evening at 9:00 PM.

You think PSK people have time to update you on the status when you go there? LOL


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi guys,

I have few queries.,

I have applied for visa on 9th, but haven't received the ACK. Is there any timeline for this. 
And are there any contacts to follow up.

The progress of documents used to show as required after uploading. But since firday its showing as received for few of the documents. What exactly does this status imply?
Is there a possibility that case officer has been assigned and so the status is in received state. Please clarify.

Thanks,


----------



## vishsang

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have few queries.,
> 
> I have applied for visa on 9th, but haven't received the ACK. Is there any timeline for this.
> And are there any contacts to follow up.
> 
> The progress of documents used to show as required after uploading. But since firday its showing as received for few of the documents. What exactly does this status imply?
> Is there a possibility that case officer has been assigned and so the status is in received state. Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks,


I got the acknowledgement on the 12th calendar day after lodging. I think it is mentioned that the acknowldgement will be sent in 10 working days. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## pm5

findraj said:


> How can 1090 be unresponsive?
> 
> Yes I have been to CID office once but coudnt get to talk to anyone as there was a really long queue and before I could go the next day, I got a MSG from PSK saying it is ready for collection in the evening at 9:00 PM.
> 
> You think PSK people have time to update you on the status when you go there? LOL


Of course they will! If they cab send msg about PCC collection, why can't they tell you if it is ready for collection or not when you go there?
My concern was if they communicate at all. But looks like they do communicate it once the PCC is ready to be collected. That is good news.
I have one more question @findraj did they email you as well or just smsed you? There is some problem with my phone lately hence was wondering.
thank you!


----------



## haryk

vishsang said:


> I got the acknowledgement on the 12th calendar day after lodging. I think it is mentioned that the acknowldgement will be sent in 10 working days. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Friends,

I mailed my CO and she replied regarding my case. she cannot find only my Health Details, so she has requested the external agency. she told that "I am unable to advise on the estimated time frame for an outcome". 
My question in general, how much time it will take to get the health details ? any one faced this issue ?


----------



## Abrar

Hi Khan,

Generally acknowledgment will be received anytime within couple of weeks. However, acknowledgement doesn't have much importance. Few of our forum members got grant though they never received acknowledgement.

Status 'Received' of uploaded documents doesn't represent as CO is assigned. However, if you see 'Requested' status with any document then you can assume that CO is assigned.

Regards,
Abrar.



Khan_Oz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have few queries.,
> 
> I have applied for visa on 9th, but haven't received the ACK. Is there any timeline for this.
> And are there any contacts to follow up.
> 
> The progress of documents used to show as required after uploading. But since firday its showing as received for few of the documents. What exactly does this status imply?
> Is there a possibility that case officer has been assigned and so the status is in received state. Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## findraj

pm5 said:


> Of course they will! If they cab send msg about PCC collection, why can't they tell you if it is ready for collection or not when you go there?
> My concern was if they communicate at all. But looks like they do communicate it once the PCC is ready to be collected. That is good news.
> I have one more question @findraj did they email you as well or just smsed you? There is some problem with my phone lately hence was wondering.
> thank you!


Try and visit the PSK and let me know your experience. I may be wrong..

No email just a SMS and the status in PSK site changed to ready for collection also..


----------



## Auz

My CO Details :Team 34 Brisbane. CO (Only First name) : L**A. Lets gather all folks having the same CO (Same CO; not Team) and create a list so that we can d share our experiences and track visa grant. Tks


----------



## pm5

findraj said:


> Try and visit the PSK and let me know your experience. I may be wrong..
> 
> No email just a SMS and the status in PSK site changed to ready for collection also..


Thanks findraj. That is helpful to know!


----------



## satishkumar432

vishsang said:


> As far as your PR application goes - Not required.
> 
> But in some states in India (Maharashtra is one) the PSK will tell you that you need to add your spouse's name to the passport before you can obtain a PCC. While some forum members have found ways around this (putting yourself as single on the PCC application), if you are early enough in your application process you should probably renew your passport and add the spouse name to prevent delays later on.



Thank you..
BTW.. any idea how much time does it take to get the name added...


----------



## vishsang

satishkumar432 said:


> Thank you..
> BTW.. any idea how much time does it take to get the name added...


Not sure, probably about the time it takes for a new passport issued (25-40 days).


----------



## dharmesh

satishkumar432 said:


> Thank you..
> BTW.. any idea how much time does it take to get the name added...


You have to apply for new passport for even a single change in passport. When I went for my PCC last Dec, the PSK people said me two things. 


Either make new passport with wife's name in it.
Apply PCC as marital status SINGLE.


----------



## ltrifonov

Hi Mates,

I have a question about the status of the already uploaded documents.
Initially, all documents have a "recommended" status.
AFAIK, when a document is uploaded, the status first changes to "required", and on next day or so the status changes to "received". Then, when a CO is assigned, the status may change to "requested".

However, my and my wife's IELTS result, scanned and uploaded as PDF more than a week ago, is still "required".

Did any of you have noticed something similar about IELTS in particular?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## oorvee

ltrifonov said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I have a question about the status of the already uploaded documents.
> Initially, all documents have a "recommended" status.
> AFAIK, when a document is uploaded, the status first changes to "required", and on next day or so the status changes to "received". Then, when a CO is assigned, the status may change to "requested".
> 
> However, my and my wife's IELTS result, scanned and uploaded as PDF more than a week ago, is still "required".
> 
> Did any of you have noticed something similar about IELTS in particular?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


At times site has an issue. In case CO is unable to download/ has not received, he will ask so on an e email.


----------



## ishaanchal

ltrifonov said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I have a question about the status of the already uploaded documents.
> Initially, all documents have a "recommended" status.
> AFAIK, when a document is uploaded, the status first changes to "required", and on next day or so the status changes to "received". Then, when a CO is assigned, the status may change to "requested".
> 
> However, my and my wife's IELTS result, scanned and uploaded as PDF more than a week ago, is still "required".
> 
> Did any of you have noticed something similar about IELTS in particular?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, Im not sure about anything you've asked in your post, but im curious to know that have you got a CO assigned ?

Thanks & Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## ltrifonov

oorvee said:


> At times site has an issue. In case CO is unable to download/ has not received, he will ask so on an e email.





ishaanchal said:


> Hi, Im not sure about anything you've asked in your post, but im curious to know that have you got a CO assigned ?
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Ishaan & Aanchal


Thanks for the replies. I'm still waiting for CO to be assigned, and already front-loaded all the documents. Just wondering if there is something special about the IELTS proof as a document. They could check my IELTS result online with my TRF Number only.


----------



## ravviv

*Regarding Pcc*

Hi All,

Should we want to get the pcc from the place of issuance of the passport or we can obtain pcc from different location with supporting docs for address proof.


Regards,
Ravviv

Analyst Programmer | NSW SS sent/ack/approv: Jan21/Mar25/May16


----------



## rajesh.149

Hello,
My agent has requested for Birth Certificate. It seems the CO has suggested SSC certificate (10th Std) and the passport is not enough. My birth certificate is not in English, but I do have an affidavit in English on Stamp paper, which was done 4 years after my birth. Would this suffice along with my original birth certificate in non-english language. Appreciate any sort of help from experts and forumers who have experienced this before.


----------



## Khan_Oz

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello,
> My agent has requested for Birth Certificate. It seems the CO has suggested SSC certificate (10th Std) and the passport is not enough. My birth certificate is not in English, but I do have an affidavit in English on Stamp paper, which was done 4 years after my birth. Would this suffice along with my original birth certificate in non-english language. Appreciate any sort of help from experts and forumers who have experienced this before.


Hi Rajesh,

Any document that is not in english can be translated and notarized and uploaded. 
The affidavit should be fine, but it will be good if you can get it done again.
Senior members correct me if im wrong.


----------



## oorvee

ravviv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Should we want to get the pcc from the place of issuance of the passport or we can obtain pcc from different location with supporting docs for address proof.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Ravviv
> 
> Analyst Programmer | NSW SS sent/ack/approv: Jan21/Mar25/May16


Passport office issues PCC only from the place where you have been staying in last 12 months.It could be diff than passport issuance place.


----------



## DreamOfOz

Hi,

I have recieved my invitation to apply for 189, and I have clicked on the button to apply out of curiosity, it has gone into the application part that is now asking all my details, but I am at work and don't have the time to fill it in here, can I close it and come back to it tonight at home?


----------



## Khan_Oz

DreamOfOz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recieved my invitation to apply for 189, and I have clicked on the button to apply out of curiosity, it has gone into the application part that is now asking all my details, but I am at work and don't have the time to fill it in here, can I close it and come back to it tonight at home?


Hi,

Yes you can. Even while filling it, you can just enter details and save without submitting.


----------



## DreamOfOz

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you can. Even while filling it, you can just enter details and save without submitting.


Thanks. I don't see a save button any where? Do I just close the page, will it auto save?


----------



## va13

applyoz said:


> The reply is by one of the expats *va13* and the thread page is *879*. His/her CO asked him to get his PCC done again for the extension. Anyone else who got their extension for initial entry?


A slight clarification.
Mine was before the CO could issue me a Grant Letter.
Actually my PCC was done on 18Jun last year so she asked if I'd be able to travel on such a short notice.
Not sure if thats possible after the Grant.


----------



## findraj

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello,
> My agent has requested for Birth Certificate. It seems the CO has suggested SSC certificate (10th Std) and the passport is not enough. My birth certificate is not in English, but I do have an affidavit in English on Stamp paper, which was done 4 years after my birth. Would this suffice along with my original birth certificate in non-english language. Appreciate any sort of help from experts and forumers who have experienced this before.


Yup should be enough but send both to the agent. And tell him/her to upload both of it...


----------



## va13

Abrar said:


> Hi Khan,
> 
> Generally acknowledgment will be received anytime within couple of weeks. However, acknowledgement doesn't have much importance. Few of our forum members got grant though they never received acknowledgement.
> 
> Status 'Received' of uploaded documents doesn't represent as CO is assigned. However, if you see 'Requested' status with any document then you can assume that CO is assigned.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Whatif status is changed to Received After CO is allocated.
Does it mean that he/she has received it? or started acting on it??


----------



## va13

Abrar said:


> Hi Khan,
> 
> Generally acknowledgment will be received anytime within couple of weeks. However, acknowledgement doesn't have much importance. Few of our forum members got grant though they never received acknowledgement.
> 
> Status 'Received' of uploaded documents doesn't represent as CO is assigned. However, if you see 'Requested' status with any document then you can assume that CO is assigned.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


What if status is changed to 'Received' After CO is allocated.
Does it mean that he/she has received it? or started acting on it??


----------



## vishsang

va13 said:


> What if status is changed to 'Received' After CO is allocated.
> Does it mean that he/she has received it? or started acting on it??


ooh I'd like to know the answer to this. 

The status of my "Requested" documents turned to "Received" over the weekend. Some of these were submitted 10 days ago while some only 2 days ago. So I was assuming the CO receivived them


----------



## josh.machine

dharmesh said:


> You have to apply for new passport for even a single change in passport. When I went for my PCC last Dec, the PSK people said me two things.
> 
> 
> [*]Either make new passport with wife's name in it.
> [*]Apply PCC as marital status SINGLE.


Has anyone got PCC done in Bangalore and can comment on this spouse issue. I am planning to get my PCC done this week and would like to know so that I can proceed accordingly. Also would just mention the situation I have 
1. My passport doesn't mention my wife and also is in a different address
2. My wife's passport has my name as spouse and also has the current address

How should I proceed?


----------



## haryk

vishsang said:


> ooh I'd like to know the answer to this.
> 
> The status of my "Requested" documents turned to "Received" over the weekend. Some of these were submitted 10 days ago while some only 2 days ago. So I was assuming the CO receivived them


Yes, Once its status change from Requested to Received means.. CO is working on those...I have sent mine and my spouse PCC, after 2 days status changed to Received and she also uploaded my PCC online, which I was able to view the attachment.

Can any one answer below question please..

I mailed my CO and she replied regarding my case. she cannot find only my Health Details, so she has requested the external agency. she told that "I am unable to advise on the estimated time frame for an outcome". 
My question in general, how much time it will take to get the health details ? any one faced this issue ?


----------



## tobeaussie

DreamOfOz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recieved my invitation to apply for 189, and I have clicked on the button to apply out of curiosity, it has gone into the application part that is now asking all my details, but I am at work and don't have the time to fill it in here, can I close it and come back to it tonight at home?


Yes you can close and reopen it as many times from skill select. However once you start filling up the application you will be asked to create a user name and password only after this you will be able to save the application till then all the details you entered wil have to be rentered..

So go ahead create a user abeam nd password and until you pay the money your application will not be submitted .... Hope this helps ..


----------



## tobeaussie

josh.machine said:


> Has anyone got PCC done in Bangalore and can comment on this spouse issue. I am planning to get my PCC done this week and would like to know so that I can proceed accordingly. Also would just mention the situation I have
> 1. My passport doesn't mention my wife and also is in a different address
> 2. My wife's passport has my name as spouse and also has the current address
> 
> How should I proceed?


I have done it from Bangalore and I got it in an hour went in 9:15 came back 10:15 ...I have the same problem and I raised my application as single even though I am married..


Address change is not a problem like if the passport issue authority on your passport is Bangalore you will get instant PCC even though there is a address change... If it is different day Kerala or other states then there will be verification...


----------



## lucky14

prabhur said:


> Assigned CO AM Team 33. Submitted the requested docs on May 16. Waiting(MOST PAINFUL) for the grant


All the best..for waiting and then grant


----------



## Abrar

Honestly I don't think that status 'Received' has anything to do with CO.

We observe that the documents that we upload turns to status 'Received' after couple of days or sometimes just few minutes after we upload the documents, that too before CO is assigned.

I think, there may be a certain automated process or a dedicated team that checks the document that we uploads. If it is uploaded successfully into repository then the status changes to 'Received'.

'Received' Status is just an assurance to us that our documents are successfully uploaded and can be viewed by CO if required.

Regards,
Abrar.



va13 said:


> What if status is changed to 'Received' After CO is allocated.
> Does it mean that he/she has received it? or started acting on it??


----------



## ebshib

lucky14 said:


> thnx ebshib,
> we wrote the same way you mentioned and suggested, but still will write to her again on monday morning..I am really worried now, as its about 78 days almsot 2n half mnths we did medicals. we asked her about our medicals status, but no reply. we got her mail only for the first time we got her as co and there she mentioned that we need to submit form 80, pcc, and medicals withisn 28 days time. thas it..please wish me good luck ebshib and abhiav as we 3 hv same co and tow of ur are now Au residents..


It's just a matter of time buddy. This medical thing has delayed the grant for quite a few. But then, all is well that ends well. You ll definitely make it.


----------



## lucky14

ebshib said:


> It's just a matter of time buddy. This medical thing has delayed the grant for quite a few. But then, all is well that ends well. You ll definitely make it.


I know, but now seeinfg many grants, I am loosing patience now and too stressed..cant focus on any other work bcz of this..thnx for ur words bro,,


----------



## hihihehe

I curious that will DIAC re-assess all of your documents again after the invitation from EOI or the assessment will be done from EOI and DIAC not going to double check again?


----------



## barry_J

Couldn't expect a better gift on my Birthday!!!!! Visa Grant Letter from My Case Officer!!!!!!


----------



## iepy

Subclass 189 granted!

Here is my timeline

17 Dec 2012 EOI
20 Dec 2012 Invitation
24 Dec 2012 Visa application
20 Feb 2013 CO allocation
March 2013 Medical checkup
16 April 2013 PCC
20 May 2013 GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It took too long for CO allocation, but it is here finally.


----------



## Doctor NSW

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum. I have applied for subclass 190 and made the payment on 18th May.

I have some doubts regarding the PCC and the medicals. Since I have not been assigned any CO yet, Can i just take my appointment at the hospital and get the medicals done? Will the hospital automatically upload the documents on evisa or i need to do so ?

Also for the PCC, is there any particular format in which I need to take a PCC from the passport office or can i just upload the default document issued by the passport office. Do we need to upload any self declaration as well?

Also, after how much time of lodging application the Co is assigned and how will i know that the Co has been assigned?

SORRY FOR SO MANY QUESTIONS !


Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## roninquick

Doctor NSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have applied for subclass 190 and made the payment on 18th May.
> 
> I have some doubts regarding the PCC and the medicals. Since I have not been assigned any CO yet, Can i just take my appointment at the hospital and get the medicals done? Will the hospital automatically upload the documents on evisa or i need to do so ?
> 
> Also for the PCC, is there any particular format in which I need to take a PCC from the passport office or can i just upload the default document issued by the passport office. Do we need to upload any self declaration as well?
> 
> Also, after how much time of lodging application the Co is assigned and how will i know that the Co has been assigned?
> 
> SORRY FOR SO MANY QUESTIONS !
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


yes u can have the medicals done beforr co allocation..just check the evisa site for authorised doctors, take a print of referal letter under 'organize ur health' link, show it to the doc & get the meds done..

pcc has a standard format, and is issued in the same across all PSKs..

no self declaration required..

CO gets allocated within 4 - 5 weeks, at times earliar than that..u will get an email then..

hope this answers all..cheers..gud luck..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## oorvee

Doctor NSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have applied for subclass 190 and made the payment on 18th May.
> 
> I have some doubts regarding the PCC and the medicals. Since I have not been assigned any CO yet, Can i just take my appointment at the hospital and get the medicals done? Will the hospital automatically upload the documents on evisa or i need to do so ?
> 
> Also for the PCC, is there any particular format in which I need to take a PCC from the passport office or can i just upload the default document issued by the passport office. Do we need to upload any self declaration as well?
> 
> Also, after how much time of lodging application the Co is assigned and how will i know that the Co has been assigned?
> 
> SORRY FOR SO MANY QUESTIONS !
> Here you go doc.
> 
> U can go for medical they will upload report
> About PCC ,there is standard two liner format in which passport office issues the same.
> Usually CO gets assigned within 4-6 weeks or earlier. Best of luck


----------



## roninquick

Will the hospital automatically upload the documents on evisa or i need to do so ?

yes the hospital will upload it..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## Doctor NSW

roninquick and oorvee, Thanks for your answers !


----------



## Sanje

udayNSW said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> I have applied for 190,
> I am getting my medicals done today.


Congrad buddy...  

anyway can i know what are the test we need to get as medical test ? i so woory about medical test as my cholesterol limit is 350


----------



## superm

barry_J said:


> Couldn't expect a better gift on my Birthday!!!!! Visa Grant Letter from My Case Officer!!!!!!


Congrats Barry




iepy said:


> Subclass 189 granted!
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> 17 Dec 2012 EOI
> 20 Dec 2012 Invitation
> 24 Dec 2012 Visa application
> 20 Feb 2013 CO allocation
> March 2013 Medical checkup
> 16 April 2013 PCC
> 20 May 2013 GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It took too long for CO allocation, but it is here finally.


Congrats iepy

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## udayNSW

Sanje said:


> Congrad buddy...
> 
> anyway can i know what are the test we need to get as medical test ? i so woory about medical test as my cholesterol limit is 350


Hi they have taken my blood and urine samples today,

They have taken a Xray of my chest,

I have to visit them today for the physical examination and consulatation again.

:boxing:


----------



## ilayarajamtm

HI THERE

anyone share me the link of excel sheet for 190 visa status


----------



## udayNSW

ilayarajamtm said:


> HI THERE
> 
> anyone share me the link of excel sheet for 190 visa status


Do we have one??


----------



## Zac1

I understand the at for British citizens, there is no mandatory req to take IELTS.
i AM AT THE PROCESS OF UPLOADING MY DOCS AND there is an item for me to upload evidence of english. Should I just make a short statement? or leave it as it is.
Also what does PCC stands for?
when CO is allocated, does one get an email?


----------



## tejukondal

vishsang said:


> I got the acknowledgement on the 12th calendar day after lodging. I think it is mentioned that the acknowldgement will be sent in 10 working days. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Mine took 19 days since i applied for the visa.... I think it takes a bit long for people already in australia as they have to arrange bridging visa docs etc... It happened in my case and hence the perception... I may be completely wrong though...


----------



## mailatrekha

ishaanchal said:


> Your Signature says that you got a CO on 3rd May .. And your latest post says that you've called DIAC today and they told you that CO has been allocated.
> 
> So, the question is - Was the CO allocated to you on 3rd May and you came to know about it today ? Or your signature is incorrect ?
> 
> Your's Sincerely
> A Confused Expat
> Ishaan


You are right ... I've my CO assigned on 3rd May, but dint get any notifications regarding that.... Came to know only when i called DIAC


----------



## mailatrekha

oorvee said:


> Hi,
> Small piece of advice.refrain from using full name of CO as it is confidential, how ever one can use initials .
> I have same CO, very poor in terms of mail response.
> 
> All the best.


Sorry for that... I'll remove that..


----------



## abhijit

PCC stands for Police Clearance Certificate. Different countries call it differently but they all mean a clearance from the police dept that you have a c,lean character.


----------



## surajnepal

Hi guys, I have applied at EOI on 23rd april. Got my invitation on 06 May 2013 and applied on 06 May 2013. Supplied all the documents except the AFP Police check as it is already expired. Haven't been assigned a Case Officer yet as at 21/05/13. 

My question is my police check from my country expires on 29th of may 2013, if i am not assigned case officer by then, do i need to redo the police check, as i want to avoid this as it is a too much of a hassle and time consuming. 

Thanks for any reply.


----------



## dharmesh

surajnepal said:


> Hi guys, I have applied at EOI on 23rd april. Got my invitation on 06 May 2013 and applied on 06 May 2013. Supplied all the documents except the AFP Police check as it is already expired. Haven't been assigned a Case Officer yet as at 21/05/13.
> 
> My question is my police check from my country expires on 29th of may 2013, if i am not assigned case officer by then, do i need to redo the police check, as i want to avoid this as it is a too much of a hassle and time consuming.
> 
> Thanks for any reply.


Yes. as far as my knowledge goes, you need to redo the Police Check. 

I am not sure about this, but even if CO is assigned to you before 29th May 2013, He may ask you to redo the Police Check.


----------



## oorvee

Auz said:


> My CO Details :Team 34 Brisbane. CO (Only First name) : L**A. Lets gather all folks having the same CO (Same CO; not Team) and create a list so that we can d share our experiences and track visa grant. Tks


Agree, I have gone through all 9 pages of this forum, one is for sure, either this team is slow or they get cases where medicals is getting referred. 
Barring few, havenot seen many cases where they have given grant.

Lets closely monitor this. If any one know how to create excel sheet which can be accessed/updated by all on internet pl do that.
Or else lets just write here.

My time lines
Applied on 7th Mar..... CO-ML : 4th April.....Medical Ref.....20th April....Waitng for grant


Pl update that will give us fair idea on waiting time.


----------



## nazanin5879

tschaudry said:


> did you talk to Brooke King directly?


yes i talked with her


----------



## surajnepal

Thanks for the reply. 

I hope the CO doesn't ask me to redo the police check. I read somewhere that If i haven't been outside australia after this time, the CO may not ask me to redo the police check. Has anyone faced similar situation.


----------



## SmartBenny

Dear friends,

I have received DIAC Invite on May 7th (NSW SS Approved).
But recently, we are blessed with baby on 15th May. Since Birth Certificate and Passport are getting delayed, I decided to apply for myself and my wife first.

Once we both get grant, I want to apply for my baby.
Would it be possible? Please give your suggestions.


----------



## VenuKumar

Hi All,

Anyone got a case officer with initials BH?


----------



## gwaikar

nazanin5879 said:


> yes i talked with her


Hi,

Please let us know what is the outcome of your call with BK.

My CO is also BK and following are my timelines
Applied(visa type 189) : 6-Jan-2013
CO allocated : 4-March-2013.
Documents submitted : 22-March-2013.
Request from more documents : 17-April-2013.
Documents submitted : 16-May-2013
visa grant : Waiting.

1) Co hadasked me initally to submit the PCC,medical reports,Form 80 (for myself and wife) and Form 1221 and english language ability documents(for wife).
2) I had submitted all the documents on 22-March-2013.
3) CO then asked for transcripts of my wife education and UK PCC which I had submitted on 16May.

Following are my queries
1) The status of my application is still displayed as "In Progress".
2) After sending multiple mails to Co BK there is no response.
3) The status of the Health Evidence is "Requested" though I had submitted it long back. Is there any problem in this.

Please help me as I think my case is the oldest and I am losing my patience now


----------



## haryk

iepy said:


> Subclass 189 granted!
> 
> Here is my timeline
> 
> 17 Dec 2012 EOI
> 20 Dec 2012 Invitation
> 24 Dec 2012 Visa application
> 20 Feb 2013 CO allocation
> March 2013 Medical checkup
> 16 April 2013 PCC
> 20 May 2013 GRANTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It took too long for CO allocation, but it is here finally.


Congratulations !!!


----------



## haryk

barry_J said:


> Couldn't expect a better gift on my Birthday!!!!! Visa Grant Letter from My Case Officer!!!!!!


Congratulations barry..


----------



## vishsang

gwaikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let us know what is the outcome of your call with BK.
> 
> My CO is also BK and following are my timelines
> Applied(visa type 189) : 6-Jan-2013
> CO allocated : 4-March-2013.
> Documents submitted : 22-March-2013.
> Request from more documents : 17-April-2013.
> Documents submitted : 16-May-2013
> visa grant : Waiting.
> 
> 1) Co hadasked me initally to submit the PCC,medical reports,Form 80 (for myself and wife) and Form 1221 and english language ability documents(for wife).
> 2) I had submitted all the documents on 22-March-2013.
> 3) CO then asked for transcripts of my wife education and UK PCC which I had submitted on 16May.
> 
> Following are my queries
> 1) The status of my application is still displayed as "In Progress".
> 2) After sending multiple mails to Co BK there is no response.
> 3) The status of the Health Evidence is "Requested" though I had submitted it long back. Is there any problem in this.
> 
> Please help me as I think my case is the oldest and I am losing my patience now


I don't think that BK updates eVisa as and when she receives the documents. I also have BK, I know my medicals were uploaded on Apr 18. When I called the DIAC they mentioned that the medicals have been received and are "complete". But my status on eVisa is still "recommended".


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations iepy and Barry_J


----------



## nazanin5879

gwaikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let us know what is the outcome of your call with BK.
> 
> My CO is also BK and following are my timelines
> Applied(visa type 189) : 6-Jan-2013
> CO allocated : 4-March-2013.
> Documents submitted : 22-March-2013.
> Request from more documents : 17-April-2013.
> Documents submitted : 16-May-2013
> visa grant : Waiting.
> 
> 1) Co hadasked me initally to submit the PCC,medical reports,Form 80 (for myself and wife) and Form 1221 and english language ability documents(for wife).
> 2) I had submitted all the documents on 22-March-2013.
> 3) CO then asked for transcripts of my wife education and UK PCC which I had submitted on 16May.
> 
> Following are my queries
> 1) The status of my application is still displayed as "In Progress".
> 2) After sending multiple mails to Co BK there is no response.
> 3) The status of the Health Evidence is "Requested" though I had submitted it long back. Is there any problem in this.
> 
> Please help me as I think my case is the oldest and I am losing my patience now


dear gwaika

my situation is even slower than yours, 



My CO is also BK and following are my timelines
Applied(visa type 190) : 12-feb-2013
CO allocated : 5-April-2013.
Documents submitted : 12-Feb-2013.
Request from more documents : not yet
Documents submitted : not yet
visa grant : Waiting.

i even understand that i have case officer by calling DIAC, by the way she told me that they have some problems in reaching their emails and applications, and yesterday she sent me an email that she is investigatiing my application and has not requested for PPC or medicals of form 80 or 1221 Or my husband Ielts yet ,
now it is more than 3 months and half 
i think the time lines in the website is not actual, because according to their timeline we should be granted after 6 months and it is not possible at the moment


----------



## nazanin5879

gwaikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let us know what is the outcome of your call with BK.
> 
> My CO is also BK and following are my timelines
> Applied(visa type 189) : 6-Jan-2013
> CO allocated : 4-March-2013.
> Documents submitted : 22-March-2013.
> Request from more documents : 17-April-2013.
> Documents submitted : 16-May-2013
> visa grant : Waiting.
> 
> 1) Co hadasked me initally to submit the PCC,medical reports,Form 80 (for myself and wife) and Form 1221 and english language ability documents(for wife).
> 2) I had submitted all the documents on 22-March-2013.
> 3) CO then asked for transcripts of my wife education and UK PCC which I had submitted on 16May.
> 
> Following are my queries
> 1) The status of my application is still displayed as "In Progress".
> 2) After sending multiple mails to Co BK there is no response.
> 3) The status of the Health Evidence is "Requested" though I had submitted it long back. Is there any problem in this.
> 
> Please help me as I think my case is the oldest and I am losing my patience now



about the third part im the same as u my marriage certificate and bank letter is still in the requested mode although i uploaded she told me that there is no problem with this matter , they will later manually change the status


----------



## sairmn

*190 visa lodged*

Hi guys,

I am new to this thread. I have applied for 190 visa under nsw state sponsorship through the migration agent. I received nsw approval on April 16 and lodged for 190 on 19th April. My CO is allocated on 29th April asking for relationship documents.I underwent medicals on 23 April. I had a problem with it and was referred to local doctor and was finalised on may 15th. My CO initials are A M. 

HOW TO CHECK THE PROGRESS OF MY APPLICATION WHETHER THE CO RECEIVED MY MEDICALS OR NOT? 

My agent asked to wait as she dont want to mail him.

Guys plz help me out

Thnx


----------



## surajnepal

I need help with one question. 

Do i need to fill the form 80 for subclass 189. 

I had already submitted form 80 when applying for sbuclass 485 visa. If i do need to submit form 80, can i use the one i had submitted for 485.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tschaudry

gwaikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let us know what is the outcome of your call with BK.
> 
> My CO is also BK and following are my timelines
> Applied(visa type 189) : 6-Jan-2013
> CO allocated : 4-March-2013.
> Documents submitted : 22-March-2013.
> Request from more documents : 17-April-2013.
> Documents submitted : 16-May-2013
> visa grant : Waiting.
> 
> 1) Co hadasked me initally to submit the PCC,medical reports,Form 80 (for myself and wife) and Form 1221 and english language ability documents(for wife).
> 2) I had submitted all the documents on 22-March-2013.
> 3) CO then asked for transcripts of my wife education and UK PCC which I had submitted on 16May.
> 
> Following are my queries
> 1) The status of my application is still displayed as "In Progress".
> 2) After sending multiple mails to Co BK there is no response.
> 3) The status of the Health Evidence is "Requested" though I had submitted it long back. Is there any problem in this.
> 
> Please help me as I think my case is the oldest and I am losing my patience now


in my case as well, status of many documents has remained unchanged.


----------



## noobrex

sairmn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this thread. I have applied for 190 visa under nsw state sponsorship through the migration agent. I received nsw approval on April 16 and lodged for 190 on 19th April. My CO is allocated on 29th April asking for relationship documents.I underwent medicals on 23 April. I had a problem with it and was referred to local doctor and was finalised on may 15th. My CO initials are A M.
> 
> HOW TO CHECK THE PROGRESS OF MY APPLICATION WHETHER THE CO RECEIVED MY MEDICALS OR NOT?
> 
> My agent asked to wait as she dont want to mail him.
> 
> Guys plz help me out
> 
> Thnx


Why were you refered ? and are you from Delhi ?


----------



## maverick27

vishsang said:


> I don't think that BK updates eVisa as and when she receives the documents. I also have BK, I know my medicals were uploaded on Apr 18. When I called the DIAC they mentioned that the medicals have been received and are "complete". But my status on eVisa is still "recommended".


My medicals were uploaded on 7th May (as the Health assessment link in eVisa disappeared). I want to know if my medicals are cleared. Can i call DIAC to confirm this? What questions will they ask for identification as i'm gonna request one of my friend in Australia to call them..


----------



## ishaanchal

ilayarajamtm said:


> HI THERE
> 
> anyone share me the link of excel sheet for 190 visa status


I guess you can make one and share with all of us


----------



## sairmn

I was referred to local doctor. I am in melbourne , onshore applicant.


----------



## vishsang

maverick27 said:


> My medicals were uploaded on 7th May (as the Health assessment link in eVisa disappeared). I want to know if my medicals are cleared. Can i call DIAC to confirm this? What questions will they ask for identification as i'm gonna request one of my friend in Australia to call them..


You might need one or all of these:
-TRN
-Client ID
-File Number
-Passport Number 
-Name + DOB + Country of Birth

For some reason they can never find me by the first 4, but can always find me by the last one.


----------



## sairmn

there was a problem with my test. asked to have additional tests,so referred to local doctor.


----------



## slagozzz

Got PR today.............

My medical was referred on 1st Feb and was finalized on 7th May. Got PR on 21st May.....

Thanks to all you guys for continuous support.............


----------



## ishaanchal

slagozzz said:


> Got PR today.............
> 
> My medical was referred on 1st Feb and was finalized on 7th May. Got PR on 21st May.....
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for continuous support.............


Congratulations !! I can understand how you must be feeling right now !! I can actually sense that ! 

Well i cant wait for mines ! So can you please throw some light on Why were your medicals referred ? Everybody's medicals are being referred these days ..

Cheers and Waiting for a response !


----------



## akmirror

oorvee said:


> Agree, I have gone through all 9 pages of this forum, one is for sure, either this team is slow or they get cases where medicals is getting referred.
> Barring few, havenot seen many cases where they have given grant.
> 
> Lets closely monitor this. If any one know how to create excel sheet which can be accessed/updated by all on internet pl do that.
> Or else lets just write here.
> 
> My time lines
> Applied on 7th Mar..... CO-ML : 4th April.....Medical Ref.....20th April....Waitng for grant
> 
> 
> Pl update that will give us fair idea on waiting time.


Looks like a long wait according to what you are saying for those with Team 34. Lets see


----------



## vishsang

surajnepal said:


> I need help with one question.
> 
> Do i need to fill the form 80 for subclass 189.
> 
> I had already submitted form 80 when applying for sbuclass 485 visa. If i do need to submit form 80, can i use the one i had submitted for 485.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It is not required as such, but most COs ask for it. Many times they ask for it again on allocation even if you have formerly submitted it. My checklist from the CO says:

"Please note that this form is required regardless of whether or not a copy has been previously provided."

So, I would have it ready if I were you.

Also, you might get away with using the one for subclass 485 IF and ONLY IF nothing has changed since then - I mean neither your information should have changed nor should the DIAC have updated the form since you last filled it. 

But at least print the last page sign it and update the date on that page.


----------



## ils2_fly

slagozzz said:


> Got PR today.............
> 
> My medical was referred on 1st Feb and was finalized on 7th May. Got PR on 21st May.....
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for continuous support.............


That's really a very good news!

Many Congratulations and best wishes for your future steps!


----------



## sairmn

Congrats Slagozzzz.........


----------



## slagozzz

ils2_fly said:


> That's really a very good news!
> 
> Many Congratulations and best wishes for your future steps!


thanks ils2_fly........


----------



## slagozzz

ishaanchal said:


> Congratulations !! I can understand how you must be feeling right now !! I can actually sense that !
> 
> Well i cant wait for mines ! So can you please throw some light on Why were your medicals referred ? Everybody's medicals are being referred these days ..
> 
> Cheers and Waiting for a response !


My med was referred on February 1st and was finalized on May 7th. Then CO asked for few more documents of my 1st company work experience claimed. After submitting the documents CO gave me grant straight away without any verification...............


----------



## ishaanchal

slagozzz said:


> My med was referred on February 1st and was finalized on May 7th. Then CO asked for few more documents of my 1st company work experience claimed. After submitting the documents CO gave me grant straight away without any verification...............


Hmm..! But i wanted to know Why were your medicals referred ?


----------



## PKR3

Auz said:


> Guys, Just For Your Information…I Had been to Elbit Medical Diagnostics Ltd, Bangalore for my Medicals. Its been 10 days since I done my medicals, but they haven’t uploaded my docs yet though they confirmed that everything is fine and will upload in 3-4 days after my medicals. Also the nurse who was taking my blood (Kumar) did not even know how much blood needs to be taken for the test. Then another nurse came and took some more blood again as the first person didn’t take required amount of blood. Also I and my friend had to wait about 3 hours to meet the doctor and 5 hours to complete the entire test. But the X-Ray Dept is pretty fast in taking the X-Rays and the reception in collecting fund. I am not sure how good Fortis Hospital Bangalore is compared to Elbit.





pm5 said:


> Hey Auz - I did my medicals at Elbit, Bangalore last week. I had a similar experience with waiting times. They were quick on billing, x-ray, blood test but it took a very long time to meet the doc. I followed up with them late last week and they mentioned that it will take at least 10 working days for them to upload the results. The person on the line also mentioned about the system being slow (which I doubt).
> If people have better experience at Fortis, Bangalore junta should consider going there instead of Elbit.


Guys, I do echo these views. Its been 14 days since i done my medical at Elbit, Bangalore and they have not uploaded my documents yet. Initially prior to the appointment they told it will only take 3 days to upload docs. Then when i called up after some days they told it could take upto 1 week, then upto 10 days and now its been 14 days and nothing has happened yet. It took almost 5 hours to get my medical test completed over there. And they are taking more than 14 days to upload a doc and when we ask the reason for the delay they are simply telling its normal to take 14 days for PR visa and just hung up the phone. Fortis seems to be much better option in Bangalore according to the feedback from fellow forum members


----------



## slagozzz

ishaanchal said:


> Hmm..! But i wanted to know Why were your medicals referred ?


I have no idea mate......... as far as i know all the medical of bangladeshi applicants used to get referred.........


----------



## oorvee

tschaudry said:


> in my case as well, status of many documents has remained unchanged.


Chill guys, COs dont update e visa system most of the time even if they have received docs. If they need they will specifically contact you over email.


----------



## ishaanchal

slagozzz said:


> I have no idea mate......... as far as i know all the medical of bangladeshi applicants used to get referred.........


Awww !! Thats Kinda Racist of them !! I believe you were not facing any health problems though. Like BP, TB or any thing !

Anyways... You got wat you wanted !! Congratulations ! Party Hard ...

Avoid Hangovers - Stay Drunk Mate 

Cheers ! arty:


----------



## monty83

slagozzz said:


> Got PR today.............
> 
> My medical was referred on 1st Feb and was finalized on 7th May. Got PR on 21st May.....
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for continuous support.............



Heartiest congratualtions to you....you have been a big support and advisor to many people like me....very happy to hear this news for you....all the best for future...sending you the pm please check...

And one big question...I did my medicals last wednesday from india as it was taking time in seychelles...Question is my agent gave me FORM 26 & 160 for medical n xray to be filled but doctor refused to fill it as he said evrything is online and they will be putting report online only they are not supposed to fill any form...

I am wirried what to do and i am already back to seychlles i just took emergency leave..


----------



## slagozzz

ishaanchal said:


> Awww !! Thats Kinda Racist of them !! I believe you were not facing any health problems though. Like BP, TB or any thing !
> 
> Anyways... You got wat you wanted !! Congratulations ! Party Hard ...
> 
> Avoid Hangovers - Stay Drunk Mate
> 
> Cheers ! arty:


Cheers mate..............


----------



## ishaanchal

Hey Monty, Have you got a CO allotted ?


----------



## slagozzz

monty83 said:


> Heartiest congratualtions to you....you have been a big support and advisor to many people like me....very happy to hear this news for you....all the best for future...sending you the pm please check...
> 
> And one big question...I did my medicals last wednesday from india as it was taking time in seychelles...Question is my agent gave me FORM 26 & 160 for medical n xray to be filled but doctor refused to fill it as he said evrything is online and they will be putting report online only they are not supposed to fill any form...
> 
> I am wirried what to do and i am already back to seychlles i just took emergency leave..


Dont worry mate..............
As your med will be uploaded online there is no need to fill any form..........
only few signs and face photo is necessary which will be done after your medical........


----------



## monty83

ishaanchal said:


> Hey Monty, Have you got a CO allotted ?


yes i did....team 31 brisbane...i guess it was quick...thy hve askd for medicals , pcc n one company exprience is missing as per them which i will resubmit..thy have given 28 days to do all this

all set from my side....but i just wrote to slagozz allso..regarding form 26 & 160 my doctor refused to fill it as hy say it si all online...what to do


----------



## monty83

slagozzz said:


> Dont worry mate..............
> As your med will be uploaded online there is no need to fill any form..........
> only few signs and face photo is necessary which will be done after your medical........


Thanks again....u have made my day....thank you so much....photo they took at the medical clinic already ////so ok...all the best:clap2::clap2: be ready for thislane:


----------



## Sanje

udayNSW said:


> Hi they have taken my blood and urine samples today,
> 
> They have taken a Xray of my chest,
> 
> I have to visit them today for the physical examination and consulatation again.
> 
> :boxing:


Thanks Uday.

will my Cholesterol problem will be a matter for visa grant? any idea ?


----------



## Auz

oorvee said:


> Agree, I have gone through all 9 pages of this forum, one is for sure, either this team is slow or they get cases where medicals is getting referred. Barring few, havenot seen many cases where they have given grant.
> Lets closely monitor this. If any one know how to create excel sheet which can be accessed/updated by all on internet pl do that.
> Or else lets just write here.My time lines.Applied on 7th Mar..... CO-ML : 4th April.....Medical Ref.....20th April....Waitng for grant. Pl update that will give us fair idea on waiting time.


Guys, Please update your timelines n this exclusive T34_Brisbane excel sheet. This would help us to get a better idea about T34-Brisbane application Processing time frame. 

*URL*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0

*Please Note*
-If CO has provided full name then only mention first letters of First name and first letter of second Name
-If CO has provided only first name then mention it as "First letter of name- Remaining letters as *-Last letter (eg.L**A) 
-'All Docs Uploaded' = Means you have uploaded all the requested docs - Including Meds and PCC. No requested Docs are pending to be uploaded. I think this date is important as it takes long time for some folks to get their PCC done. So this could impact the overall grant date
-Medical Referred? = THis date also could impact CO grant date.
-View on CO = Please provide your feedback till date on CO. this would help others. for eg" My CO doesnt update docs status on eVisa portal.


----------



## josh.machine

tobeaussie said:


> I have done it from Bangalore and I got it in an hour went in 9:15 came back 10:15 ...I have the same problem and I raised my application as single even though I am married..
> 
> Address change is not a problem like if the passport issue authority on your passport is Bangalore you will get instant PCC even though there is a address change... If it is different day Kerala or other states then there will be verification...


Thanks for your response
Yes my passport is from Bangalore but 10 years old so maybe I will have to undergo the process again no problem with that.

However can you confirm that your wife did not face any issues as she must have listed yourself as spouse along with the same address. And also I am assuming she needs to go there seperately. Does a year old kid needs PCC if she has spent just 4 months here in India?


----------



## PPbad

Sanje,

Did they ask you do a cholestrol test when you went for medicals.




Sanje said:


> Thanks Uday.
> 
> will my Cholesterol problem will be a matter for visa grant? any idea ?


----------



## mailatrekha

slagozzz said:


> Got PR today.............
> 
> My medical was referred on 1st Feb and was finalized on 7th May. Got PR on 21st May.....
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for continuous support.............


Congratss.... who was your CO ?


----------



## rajesh.149

*T34 COs*



Auz said:


> Guys, Please update your timelines n this exclusive T34_Brisbane excel sheet. This would help us to get a better idea about T34-Brisbane application Processing time frame.
> 
> *URL*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0
> 
> *Please Note*
> -If CO has provided full name then only mention first letters of First name and first letter of second Name
> -If CO has provided only first name then mention it as "First letter of name- Remaining letters as *-Last letter (eg.L**A)
> -'All Docs Uploaded' = Means you have uploaded all the requested docs - Including Meds and PCC. No requested Docs are pending to be uploaded. I think this date is important as it takes long time for some folks to get their PCC done. So this could impact the overall grant date
> -Medical Referred? = THis date also could impact CO grant date.
> -View on CO = Please provide your feedback till date on CO. this would help others. for eg" My CO doesnt update docs status on eVisa portal.



Looking at all the responses from fellow forumers, it seems this team is extraordinarily slow and have followed the messages closely to understand what could be the possible reasons. It has been difficult to come to any particular conclusion. How is going to help by collating data ? Can we make a formal complaint, or even make any such enquiry, if not, i am not sure how will it help our cause. I have put my timelines in my signature and my CO is BK and I was allocated with CO on 22-Apr. All that i know is most of us received some communication yesterday from BK, making me think she works ocassionally and as and when she does she comes back with more requests. Like all in the forum, I have submitted the requested doc, and now the wait starts all over again. I am clueless, what we can do.


----------



## slagozzz

mailatrekha said:


> Congratss.... who was your CO ?


My CO was NJ from team 34 brisbane. But I have got his mail form team 33 and team 31 email addresses as well. So it seems that he/she is working in all three teams......


----------



## nazanin5879

rajesh.149 said:


> Looking at all the responses from fellow forumers, it seems this team is extraordinarily slow and have followed the messages closely to understand what could be the possible reasons. It has been difficult to come to any particular conclusion. How is going to help by collating data ? Can we make a formal complaint, or even make any such enquiry, if not, i am not sure how will it help our cause. I have put my timelines in my signature and my CO is BK and I was allocated with CO on 22-Apr. All that i know is most of us received some communication yesterday from BK, making me think she works ocassionally and as and when she does she comes back with more requests. Like all in the forum, I have submitted the requested doc, and now the wait starts all over again. I am clueless, what we can do.


she contacted with u yesterday too?
the only contact i had with her was yesterday after 3 months and one week
she even didnt request for pcc and medicals , form80 and form 1221 yet 
the speed is too slow 
when i looked that the time lines i saw that my case is the worst one 
what she requested from u yesterday


----------



## nazanin5879

rajesh.149 said:


> Looking at all the responses from fellow forumers, it seems this team is extraordinarily slow and have followed the messages closely to understand what could be the possible reasons. It has been difficult to come to any particular conclusion. How is going to help by collating data ? Can we make a formal complaint, or even make any such enquiry, if not, i am not sure how will it help our cause. I have put my timelines in my signature and my CO is BK and I was allocated with CO on 22-Apr. All that i know is most of us received some communication yesterday from BK, making me think she works ocassionally and as and when she does she comes back with more requests. Like all in the forum, I have submitted the requested doc, and now the wait starts all over again. I am clueless, what we can do.


when i called her she told me that they had problems accessing applications and emails during the previous weeks , it seems the problem has been solved that she contacted every body yesterday, she told me she is still processing my application and later she will let me know which additional documents needed to be upload


----------



## RAVINDRAW

Congratulations iepy and Barry_J


----------



## rajesh.149

*Docs requested*



nazanin5879 said:


> she contacted with u yesterday too?
> the only contact i had with her was yesterday after 3 months and one week
> she even didnt request for pcc and medicals , form80 and form 1221 yet
> the speed is too slow
> when i looked that the time lines i saw that my case is the worst one
> what she requested from u yesterday


The first time doc requested was Salary Slips/Tax Docs/Bank Statements which was on 22-Apr, submitted on 03-May. Yesterday she asked for additional evidence for Date of Birth, and I submitted birth certificate yesterday.


----------



## prabhur

Is the Birth Certificate a mandate? I have submitted SSC in place of birth Certificate. Hope my CO does not revert back with the same request.


----------



## rajesh.149

*Birth Certificate*



prabhur said:


> Is the Birth Certificate a mandate? I have submitted SSC in place of birth Certificate. Hope my CO does not revert back with the same request.


It is all depending on the CO, if he/she wants to accept that as the necessary doc for Birth evidence. I had submitted SSC certificate as well as the Passport pages, but still CO wanted more docs as Birth evidence and so submitted.


----------



## vishsang

nazanin5879 said:


> she contacted with u yesterday too?
> the only contact i had with her was yesterday after 3 months and one week
> she even didnt request for pcc and medicals , form80 and form 1221 yet
> the speed is too slow
> when i looked that the time lines i saw that my case is the worst one
> what she requested from u yesterday


I remember reading somewhere on this forum - for few cases where there are additional security checks being conducted, the CO may not ask about the medicals and pcc or sometimes even ask you to hold off on getting them until the checks are completed. 

This can be because the security checks can take up to 6 months. Since the initial entry date is dependent on PCC and Medical date, it makes sense to wait for the security checks to be completed before getting meds and pcc. 

Now, I am *NOT* saying that you have pending security checks. Just saying it is a possible reason. Did she mention anything about any external checks?

As an aside, we could add the country of origin to the speadsheet. This is because applications from higher risk countries will take longer for finalization due to more rigorous checking.


----------



## tschaudry

rajesh.149 said:


> The first time doc requested was Salary Slips/Tax Docs/Bank Statements which was on 22-Apr, submitted on 03-May. Yesterday she asked for additional evidence for Date of Birth, and I submitted birth certificate yesterday.


hey guys,

I have uploaded some of my work experience documents that she had requested but didn't email her. Do I need to email her as well? I recently filed my taxes for the year 2012 and I uploaded the tax document. Do i need to send her the document as well? The 28 day deadline is long over.


----------



## vishsang

tschaudry said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I have uploaded some of my work experience documents that she had requested but didn't email her. Do I need to email her as well? I recently filed my taxes for the year 2012 and I uploaded the tax document. Do i need to send her the document as well? The 28 day deadline is long over.


It might make sense to send an email with all documents requested by her.
This post might help with the email format - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-co-applicants-merged-575.html#post1173812


----------



## nazanin5879

vishsang said:


> I remember reading somewhere on this forum - for few cases where there are additional security checks being conducted, the CO may not ask about the medicals and pcc or sometimes even ask you to hold off on getting them until the checks are completed.
> 
> This can be because the security checks can take up to 6 months. Since the initial entry date is dependent on PCC and Medical date, it makes sense to wait for the security checks to be completed before getting meds and pcc.
> 
> Now, I am *NOT* saying that you have pending security checks. Just saying it is a possible reason. Did she mention anything about any external checks?
> 
> As an aside, we could add the country of origin to the spreadsheet. This is because applications from higher risk countries will take longer for finalization due to more rigorous checking.


she didn't mention any thing about the security check , because my country is not in high risk countries, all of my friends who applied was requested for medicals and PCC 
she told me that she will let me know which documents needs to be uploaded 
im waiting for her to request for PCC, medicals, form 80 and 1221
but it takes too long


----------



## PKR3

rajesh.149 said:


> Looking at all the responses from fellow forumers, it seems this team is extraordinarily slow and have followed the messages closely to understand what could be the possible reasons. It has been difficult to come to any particular conclusion.


Well, While i agree some CO process application quite slowly, We cannot compare 2 applicants and their processing time due to some of the following factores

#Country You belongs to = They do perform more checks on High Risk Countries candidates
# Total years of work Experience : More work exp more time to verify those. Also if you have worked in one company for 8 years, then verification will be faster compared to the applicant who has worked 5 companies in 8 years. 
# Documents you provide : Some folks front load all the required docs so there wont be any delay in getting those docs and sending it again.
# Single / married. Kids etc
# Efficiency of verification team who is performing your qualification/work exp verification
# Delay in response of some of the organization you work

So there could be many possibilities like this could factor the delay in grant. Also DIAC has become very efficient these days after introduction of Skill select. It was taking 6months-1 year for visa grant prior to skillselect for majority of cases. As long as they are not taking more than the time specified for application processing on DIAC site ( 1 year for 189 i think), you cannot raise any companion against the processing time. I think Team 34 is handing cases where applicants are having 8+ years of experience (Just my assumption). So Be cool...patient is the key, especially when you realize that DIAC is providing a Permanent Residency Visa here. But even after analyzing all the aforementioned factors, still you think your case is slow, then you are definitely entitled to make a complaint/Provide feedback - 

Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Contact Us – Client Feedback – Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## gwaikar

vishsang said:


> I remember reading somewhere on this forum - for few cases where there are additional security checks being conducted, the CO may not ask about the medicals and pcc or sometimes even ask you to hold off on getting them until the checks are completed.
> 
> This can be because the security checks can take up to 6 months. Since the initial entry date is dependent on PCC and Medical date, it makes sense to wait for the security checks to be completed before getting meds and pcc.
> 
> Now, I am *NOT* saying that you have pending security checks. Just saying it is a possible reason. Did she mention anything about any external checks?
> 
> As an aside, we could add the country of origin to the speadsheet. This is because applications from higher risk countries will take longer for finalization due to more rigorous checking.



I like to add more data to my case.
After submitting the documents requested by CO BK on 22 March a experience verification was done by someone from Australian embasy in Delhi.

It was done in the month of April and the person called all my references and checked for the details.
He also called my current company HR manager to verify my current organisation details. This created a lot of problems for me
I am sure HR manager must have reported this to my current reporting manager.

Is it a comman practise that DIAC does job verification without informing the applicant?
This can result in loss of employment for the applicant.


----------



## Auz

I have added the following columns into our T34-Bris Excel Sheet 'Country of Origin' and 'Total yrs of Work Experience'. Pls fill those fields, This would help us to know if T34 is handing cases of applicants whose work is exp is => 8+ (or 5+)


----------



## vishsang

gwaikar said:


> I like to add more data to my case.
> After submitting the documents requested by CO BK on 22 March a experience verification was done by someone from Australian embasy in Delhi.
> 
> It was done in the month of April and the person called all my references and checked for the details.
> He also called my current company HR manager to verify my current organisation details. This created a lot of problems for me
> I am sure HR manager must have reported this to my current reporting manager.
> 
> Is it a comman practise that DIAC does job verification without informing the applicant?
> This can result in loss of employment for the applicant.


Yes, DIAC may perform job verification at any point and I think they never inform us  

By the way - what employment documents did you provide? Was the experience letter on the official letterhead?

We provided reference letter directly from the HR on the official letterhead hoping that this will possibly eliminate the need for external verifications since all employers are well known MNCs. In addition we provided tax documents, paystubs, offer letters, relieving letter and appraisal letters.


----------



## vishsang

nazanin5879 said:


> she didn't mention any thing about the security check , because my country is not in high risk countries, all of my friends who applied was requested for medicals and PCC
> she told me that she will let me know which documents needs to be uploaded
> im waiting for her to request for PCC, medicals, form 80 and 1221
> but it takes too long


Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that your country was high risk. And by the way security check may be performed for anyone not just high risk country applicants.

Good to know that Bk didn't mention anything about checks. I hope you get the email for requested documents soon.


----------



## rp10026391

I got Brisbane Team 33 with CO initials BG

Anyone got same CO. Is he/she fast in process ?


----------



## gwaikar

vishsang said:


> Yes, DIAC may perform job verification at any point and I think they never inform us
> 
> By the way - what employment documents did you provide? Was the experience letter on the official letterhead?
> 
> We provided reference letter directly from the HR on the official letterhead hoping that this will possibly eliminate the need for external verifications since all employers are well known MNCs. In addition we provided tax documents, paystubs, offer letters, relieving letter and appraisal letters.


I had provided the reference letters from collegues and the letters were notorized (the same letters were submitted for A.C.S assesement).

My current and previous employers anre MNC's so I have provided the Appointment letters Relieving letters,promotion letters,From16 and pay slips for last 8 years

After submitting all this data still they did the job verification.


----------



## pm5

PKR3 said:


> Guys, I do echo these views. Its been 14 days since i done my medical at Elbit, Bangalore and they have not uploaded my documents yet. Initially prior to the appointment they told it will only take 3 days to upload docs. Then when i called up after some days they told it could take upto 1 week, then upto 10 days and now its been 14 days and nothing has happened yet. It took almost 5 hours to get my medical test completed over there. And they are taking more than 14 days to upload a doc and when we ask the reason for the delay they are simply telling its normal to take 14 days for PR visa and just hung up the phone. Fortis seems to be much better option in Bangalore according to the feedback from fellow forum members


Today morning, I personally went to Elbit to blast on the management. They took me to the machine to upload the results in front of me. To my surprise, the system showed that the results have already been uploaded. They don't know the date since once its uploaded, the record gets locked and they can't open it. Anyways, its done for me now but it was a pathetic experience with Elbit.


----------



## vishsang

gwaikar said:


> I had provided the reference letters from collegues and the letters were notorized (the same letters were submitted for A.C.S assesement).
> 
> My current and previous employers anre MNC's so I have provided the Appointment letters Relieving letters,promotion letters,From16 and pay slips for last 8 years
> 
> After submitting all this data still they did the job verification.


That's unfortunate. 

We had notarized letters from colleagues for ACS too. But decided to go with reference letters from employer on their letterhead for the actual visa application. I hope it suffices :fingerscrossed: otherwise we are looking at some delays.

Good luck!


----------



## oorvee

Auz said:


> I have added the following columns into our T34-Bris Excel Sheet 'Country of Origin' and 'Total yrs of Work Experience'. Pls fill those fields, This would help us to know if T34 is handing cases of applicants whose work is exp is => 8+ (or 5+)


Hey I am unable toaccess that file, have you changed the name or something?
Pl share URL.


----------



## andrew_expat

surajnepal said:


> I need help with one question.
> 
> Do i need to fill the form 80 for subclass 189.
> 
> I had already submitted form 80 when applying for sbuclass 485 visa. If i do need to submit form 80, can i use the one i had submitted for 485.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You definitely will need to fill Form 80 for 189 despite having it filled for 485 as they are two separate cases. I think you need to make slight changes such as dates if applicable and choose the option "permanent residence" in Page 1. In 485, you may have ticked "further temporary stay or visit".
Anyways, can you update your ANZSCO code, EOI / Invitaion/ Lodgement dates and so on if you don't mind.

Thanks


----------



## nazanin5879

vishsang said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that your country was high risk. And by the way security check may be performed for anyone not just high risk country applicants.
> 
> Good to know that Bk didn't mention anything about checks. I hope you get the email for requested documents soon.


i undrestand that dear friend, i was just clarifying my situation
by the way do you think its better to upload those documents before she requested or it is better to wait untill she ask
yesterday she told me she is still at the stage of processing my application but really it takes too much time 

i dont think that in 6 months the visa grant happens


----------



## rajesh.149

*Verification Checks*



vishsang said:


> That's unfortunate.
> 
> We had notarized letters from colleagues for ACS too. But decided to go with actual reference letters from employe.
> I hope our verification letter on employer letterhead suffices :fingerscrossed: otherwise we are looking at some delays.
> 
> Good luck!


I purely think, simply assuming that since we work for MNCs, verification will not be done is not right. Even in India, these days if we join a new company the Background checks do include checking with all company irrespective of whether it is a MNC/big/small firm to verify if I was really working at the said company. Here it is a matter of giving a PR and we should take into account that all our records are subject to verification and scrutiny and we should work in that direction. We need to be very diplomatic with the current employer about this and not jeopardize our position or also lead ourselves to embarrassment. Rest is all fate. HR just has to confirm if I am working for the said company Y/N ? and references should be pre-updated that they may receive calls for verification.


----------



## andrew_expat

surajnepal said:


> Hi guys, I have applied at EOI on 23rd april. Got my invitation on 06 May 2013 and applied on 06 May 2013. Supplied all the documents except the AFP Police check as it is already expired. Haven't been assigned a Case Officer yet as at 21/05/13.
> 
> My question is my police check from my country expires on 29th of may 2013, if i am not assigned case officer by then, do i need to redo the police check, as i want to avoid this as it is a too much of a hassle and time consuming.
> 
> Thanks for any reply.


Entirely depends on your Case Officer. Looking at the time-frame and expiry of your Nepal Police Check, it is advisable to apply early to expedite your grant. It is explained in booklet 6 as follows:

When is a police certificate required? 
If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed in this document for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country. 
The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor or must cover the whole time you were in a country. 
For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.

Link:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

Hope this helps.
Thanks


----------



## Auz

oorvee said:


> Hey I am unable toaccess that file, have you changed the name or something?
> Pl share URL.


Nope. I am able to access the file now. Let me know if someone else is having issue in accessing the file


----------



## Nurse

Auz said:


> I have added the following columns into our T34-Bris Excel Sheet 'Country of Origin' and 'Total yrs of Work Experience'. Pls fill those fields, This would help us to know if T34 is handing cases of applicants whose work is exp is => 8+ (or 5+)


Would you mind providing me with the link???


----------



## akmirror

Nurse said:


> Would you mind providing me with the link???


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0


----------



## vishsang

rajesh.149 said:


> I purely think, simply assuming that since we work for MNCs, verification will not be done is not right. Even in India, these days if we join a new company the Background checks do include checking with all company irrespective of whether it is a MNC/big/small firm to verify if I was really working at the said company. Here it is a matter of giving a PR and we should take into account that all our records are subject to verification and scrutiny and we should work in that direction. We need to be very diplomatic with the current employer about this and not jeopardize our position or also lead ourselves to embarrassment. Rest is all fate. HR just has to confirm if I am working for the said company Y/N ? and references should be pre-updated that they may receive calls for verification.


Oh I am not assuming they won't check if the company is an MNC. The DIAC has every right to call and verify and they often exercise that right. 

But you must agree that they don't call up employers of all applicants. What I meant was - to decrease the odds of external checks, we submitted references from HR Manager on company letterhead and if the company is a well known MNC, it might enhance the credibility of the letter. 

They might still call up the employer, but that will be out of my hands.


----------



## rajesh.149

*Verification Checks*



vishsang said:


> Oh I am not assuming they won't check if the company is an MNC. The DIAC has every right to call and verify and they often exercise that right.
> 
> But you must agree that they don't call up employers of all applicants. What I meant was - to decrease the odds of external checks, we submitted references from HR Manager on company letterhead and if the company is a well known MNC, it might enhance the credibility of the letter.
> 
> They might still call up the employer, but that will be out of my hands.


It was not meant a reply only to you vishsang .. and not to undermine anybody, it is just a personal thought. Yes I agree verifications are random and we should give the best shot both ways .. if verification done or not, you are right vishsang.


----------



## vishsang

nazanin5879 said:


> i undrestand that dear friend, i was just clarifying my situation
> by the way do you think its better to upload those documents before she requested or it is better to wait untill she ask
> yesterday she told me she is still at the stage of processing my application but really it takes too much time
> 
> i dont think that in 6 months the visa grant happens


As you must be aware there is an initial entry date on your grant letter which is usually approximately one year from the time you get your PCC & medical. 

So it is your choice really. Here are the scenarios:

By submitting the documents now, your application will be ready for finalization and whenever the CO finishes all checks (herself / external), you will get the grant immediately. It will also avoid further delays if medicals get referred. But if the grant gets delayed, you might have to travel to Australia on short notice or even get PCC / Medical again.

If you wait for the CO to ask you for the documents, it might create delays (waiting for PCC / referred medicals). But you wont have to redo them.

If I were you, I would check how long it takes in my country to get PCC. If it is quick, I might submit PCC and Medicals now and take the risk that I have to obtain it again. If it is a long, painful process then I will wait for the CO to ask for it. 

Maybe you can wait for a week or so to see what BK says...
Hope it helps


----------



## udayNSW

Sanje said:


> Thanks Uday.
> 
> will my Cholesterol problem will be a matter for visa grant? any idea ?



I dont think that will be a problem,
Even i am a bit overweight,
They didnt do a test for cholestrol as such,

I am done with my meds today and they said my meds will be submitted to high commission by friday.


----------



## mirza_755

gwaikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please let us know what is the outcome of your call with BK.
> 
> My CO is also BK and following are my timelines
> Applied(visa type 189) : 6-Jan-2013
> CO allocated : 4-March-2013.
> Documents submitted : 22-March-2013.
> Request from more documents : 17-April-2013.
> Documents submitted : 16-May-2013
> visa grant : Waiting.
> 
> 1) Co hadasked me initally to submit the PCC,medical reports,Form 80 (for myself and wife) and Form 1221 and english language ability documents(for wife).
> 2) I had submitted all the documents on 22-March-2013.
> 3) CO then asked for transcripts of my wife education and UK PCC which I had submitted on 16May.
> 
> Following are my queries
> 1) The status of my application is still displayed as "In Progress".
> 2) After sending multiple mails to Co BK there is no response.
> 3) The status of the Health Evidence is "Requested" though I had submitted it long back. Is there any problem in this.
> 
> Please help me as I think my case is the oldest and I am losing my patience now


Hi , My case progress is about to you. My CO asked me Medical, PCC and Form 80 on 19th Feb. I have submitted on 3rd march. Med referred on 12th March and cleared on 1st may. CO asked my address history, travel documents and financial history since birth and I replied on 2nd May. I called CO on 14th May and CO told that he has not read my email yet. If any required, he will email to me.

Still no feedback ......................Looking when he reads my email and reply positively.


----------



## So many dreams

ishaanchal said:


> I guess you can make one and share with all of us



Aaah!! today i send documents to France for my france PCC. I hope they will reply soon....probably by next week end i should have the results. I got SS approval on 15th May. I want to complete PCC (frnace + India) asap so that i can proceed to next level. 

Meanwhile waiting for CO to be allocated. I have to check with my agent, it would be great if i can get a CO allocated in 2 weeks.:fingerscrossed:


My agent told me that i and my wife can proceed to medicals only after visa application submission. So looking forward to it.

Hey Ishaanchal - how come u haven't got a CO allocated yet? U still drinking coffee day n night?? 

Meanwhile i saw one person got visa today, good luck to him. He reached where we are aspiring to reaccccccccccccccccccccccch!!

God give all of us more patience :boxing:


ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: 15 May 13 -----> PCC in progress, Waiting for CO......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## va13

Guys , got the grant for 189 today :clap2:
thankyou everyone for their wishes and support.. !!!


----------



## Doctor NSW

Hi Guys,

I was in UK last year for 7 months, do I need to take a PCC from there as well or only the India PCC will do it?


----------



## Doctor NSW

also, i have mentioned my parents as (Non Migrating) dependents on the application, and I haven't included then in the application as well, yet both of parent's name is appearing on the application with Character, Evidence of and Health, Evidence of as recommended.

why this is so, since I haven't included in the application anyways !!!


----------



## ebshib

va13 said:


> Guys , got the grant for 189 today :clap2:
> thankyou everyone for their wishes and support.. !!!


Congratulations mate


----------



## DSS

Hey guys,

I got verification call from AHC delhi last week to substantiate my employment history, where the verification was done for all past companies including MNCs. However, the first company I worked 9 years back has winded up its business and the owner has dispose his company to someone. AHC enquired lots about that company. Not sure whats the outcome?

But it was strange to receive a call from AHC because CO never asked for additional proofs though I submitted only detailed service letters for previous companies and with the present i submitted detailed letter and salary certificate. Till now my present employer has not recevied any calls.
Dont know whats next. 


Does anyone have similar experience.



Cheers
DSS


----------



## mirza_755

va13 said:


> Guys , got the grant for 189 today :clap2:
> thankyou everyone for their wishes and support.. !!!


What was your team and CO ?

Congrats........What a fast .................Best of Luck


----------



## andrew_expat

va13 said:


> Guys , got the grant for 189 today :clap2:
> thankyou everyone for their wishes and support.. !!!


Congratulations Pal.


----------



## ajay16984

:ranger:


----------



## ajay16984

DSS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got verification call from AHC delhi last week to substantiate my employment history, where the verification was done for all past companies including MNCs. However, the first company I worked 9 years back has winded up its business and the owner has dispose his company to someone. AHC enquired lots about that company. Not sure whats the outcome?
> 
> But it was strange to receive a call from AHC because CO never asked for additional proofs though I submitted only detailed service letters for previous companies and with the present i submitted detailed letter and salary certificate. Till now my present employer has not recevied any calls.
> Dont know whats next.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have similar experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> DSS


I am not sure, whether the job verication is done or not in my case. Who is your CO? can you provide CO's initial?


----------



## DSS

ajay16984 said:


> I am not sure, whether the job verication is done or not in my case. Who is your CO? can you provide CO's initial?



Thanks Ajay. Here is my CO details: DC from Brisbane Team 34.


----------



## DSS

VCK said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Is there any Singapore PR here who has gotten a PCC from SG police?


Whats de status with your case? Did u get a grant?


----------



## coolcarrot

Congratulations!


----------



## Aleck

Hi All
I have two questions :

1) I need to get my PCC, my Passport was made in Bangalore, so has Bangalore address, where as I'm staying in Delhi for last 2 years, Where should I apply for the PCC ?

2) Also, if I have been outside India for less than 1 year, Do I need to go to embassy of that country to get the PCC done ?


----------



## surajnepal

vishsang said:


> It is not required as such, but most COs ask for it. Many times they ask for it again on allocation even if you have formerly submitted it. My checklist from the CO says:
> 
> "Please note that this form is required regardless of whether or not a copy has been previously provided."
> 
> So, I would have it ready if I were you.
> 
> Also, you might get away with using the one for subclass 485 IF and ONLY IF nothing has changed since then - I mean neither your information should have changed nor should the DIAC have updated the form since you last filled it.
> 
> But at least print the last page sign it and update the date on that page.


Ya that seems to be a good idea. Will update the date only. I seriously doubt that the CO is even going to look all of it. It just for records i think


----------



## Rich77

Rich77 said:


> I have the same CO ML
> 
> My timeline is as below,
> 
> Application submitted (190) :23rd Feb 2013
> 
> CO assigned : 23 March 2013
> 
> Medical done: 22 March 2013
> 
> PCC submitted: 15th April 2013
> 
> It been more than a month but i haven't heard from him....Our medical link disappeared the next day after the Medical test were done, so not sure what is taking time for the grant to be issued...Nervously waiting


Hello Friends,

Just got the Golden mail...Thank you for all your help and guidance!

All the best to everyone and hoping everyone gets the good news soon!.


----------



## satyak

I have submitted Transfer Certificate of the College as a proof of Functional English Language for my Spouse. Is it ok ? Or Do I need to get a certificate from the University. ( It is JNTU Hyd and we are not in India ) . I have also submitted 10th and 12 std Mark Lists which says English Medium.


----------



## So many dreams

Aleck said:


> Hi All
> I have two questions :
> 
> 1) I need to get my PCC, my Passport was made in Bangalore, so has Bangalore address, where as I'm staying in Delhi for last 2 years, Where should I apply for the PCC ?
> 
> 2) Also, if I have been outside India for less than 1 year, Do I need to go to embassy of that country to get the PCC done ?



I am living outside too so not sure but i think pcc should be from place where u r living since the verification can be done (and also for previous places, say last 10 years of your all address). But again it would be better if some1 who has already done with this process in India can help. Is there any 1??????

Earlier days getting PCC was easy but from last few years the systems have been changed and now u need to go to police commsioner office and all, they have pproper forms etc./............All these shows desh sudhar rahga he so its ok.:ranger:


----------



## So many dreams

Sanje said:


> Thanks Uday.
> 
> will my Cholesterol problem will be a matter for visa grant? any idea ?




Even i am worried on the same part. Recently i got my few check ups done before i go for the main one, just to be on the safer side ..........most of the things looked okay except Cholesterol level which is on the higher side 

Also few xyz liver parameters found to be having value greater than expected. Doctor mentioned that nothing to worry, all is okay but u need to control ur deit and blah blah...........I hope this thing should not affect the applciation.

Lets eat shaakhari for few days my friend ..............lol


ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: 15 May 13 -----> PCC in progress, Waiting for CO.....:ranger:


----------



## So many dreams

slagozzz said:


> Got PR today.............
> 
> My medical was referred on 1st Feb and was finalized on 7th May. Got PR on 21st May.....
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for continuous support.............


Bhut bhut mubarakaa lane:
as i always say, getting through this process is not easy, a lot of time and efforts has been invested and winning at the end is the only option :clap2: ....cannot afford to loose.


I hope ki kaise taise mera be visa grant ho jaye by at least end of july
what do u think? any idea?


ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: 15 May 13 -----> PCC in progress, Waiting for CO.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## oorvee

Aleck said:


> Hi All
> I have two questions :
> 
> 1) I need to get my PCC, my Passport was made in Bangalore, so has Bangalore address, where as I'm staying in Delhi for last 2 years, Where should I apply for the PCC ?
> 
> 2) Also, if I have been outside India for less than 1 year, Do I need to go to embassy of that country to get the PCC done ?



Typically PCC is required from place where you have been staying in last 12 months.


----------



## So many dreams

roninquick said:


> yes u can have the medicals done beforr co allocation..just check the evisa site for authorised doctors, take a print of referal letter under 'organize ur health' link, show it to the doc & get the meds done..
> 
> pcc has a standard format, and is issued in the same across all PSKs..
> 
> no self declaration required..
> 
> CO gets allocated within 4 - 5 weeks, at times earliar than that..u will get an email then..
> 
> hope this answers all..cheers..gud luck..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


I have already quit my job and now serving the notice period until June end. I am not sure when will i be able to complete the process but i hope it should happen somewhere around july. I really dont want to run behind a new job and join a company just for few days.

Once visa is granted, i am planning to fly earliest possible. Then a job struggle journey will start.

U got your CO allocated on 23 Apr, how much do you think it will take for visa email to come? For visa granting process, do we have to submit out passport or something like that? Please help:confused2:


ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: 15 May 13 -----> PCC in progress, Waiting for CO.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

Coming to the forum after some time. I submitted my 3rd and last PCC on 17 May so now waiting for grant.


----------



## slagozzz

Doctor NSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was in UK last year for 7 months, do I need to take a PCC from there as well or only the India PCC will do it?


As you lived there (UK) for more than 6 months you need to get PCC from there.


----------



## slagozzz

So many dreams said:


> Bhut bhut mubarakaa lane:
> as i always say, getting through this process is not easy, a lot of time and efforts has been invested and winning at the end is the only option :clap2: ....cannot afford to loose.
> 
> 
> I hope ki kaise taise mera be visa grant ho jaye by at least end of july
> what do u think? any idea?
> 
> 
> ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: 15 May 13 -----> PCC in progress, Waiting for CO.....:fingerscrossed:


Have you submitted your visa application?............


----------



## surajnepal

I have applied for 189 visa. I think this means i am eligible for medicare. Is is possible to apply online or via post rather that go to the office as it is very difficult for me and my partner to find time together to go to the office.


----------



## ajay16984

Rich77 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got the Golden mail...Thank you for all your help and guidance!
> 
> All the best to everyone and hoping everyone gets the good news soon!.


Great mate....congratulations


----------



## So many dreams

slagozzz said:


> Have you submitted your visa application?............



Thank u for replying 

I haven't submitted yet. My agent is still preparing the visa application, and expecting to submit by next week monday or tuesday. I am requesting him to do quickly but i dont know, why is he taking so much time in filling my applications 

so waiting for it...............:ranger:

Meanwhile i have requested for pcc. And agent told me that i cannot do my medicals until i submit my visa application. My understanding from reading many posts here is medical can be done before but for some reason my agent told to wait.



ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: 15 May 13 -----> PCC in progress, Waiting for CO.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rupinder.jit

udayNSW said:


> I dont think that will be a problem,
> Even i am a bit overweight,
> They didnt do a test for cholestrol as such,
> 
> I am done with my meds today and they said my meds will be submitted to high commission by friday.


Basically they look for tuberculosis using chest x-ray, AIDS and syphilis in blood, body scan for any kind of surgery mark, and blood pressure which 140 - 100 is normal. BMI and eye test, do not worry, cholesterol reading are not considered. they don't want any kind of infectious disease to enter in australia.


----------



## madrag

Rich77 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got the Golden mail...Thank you for all your help and guidance!
> 
> All the best to everyone and hoping everyone gets the good news soon!.


congrats :clap2:


----------



## ils2_fly

So many dreams said:


> Thank u for replying
> 
> I haven't submitted yet. My agent is still preparing the visa application, and expecting to submit by next week monday or tuesday. I am requesting him to do quickly but i dont know, why is he taking so much time in filling my applications
> 
> so waiting for it...............:ranger:
> 
> Meanwhile i have requested for pcc. And agent told me that i cannot do my medicals until i submit my visa application. My understanding from reading many posts here is medical can be done before but for some reason my agent told to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: 15 May 13 -----> PCC in progress, Waiting for CO.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I filled my evisa form just in 30 minutes. You can do medical only after submitting evisa form coz you will get an organize health exam link from which you can get referral letter to be given to doctor during medical exam.


----------



## roninquick

So many dreams said:


> I have already quit my job and now serving the notice period until June end. I am not sure when will i be able to complete the process but i hope it should happen somewhere around july. I really dont want to run behind a new job and join a company just for few days.
> 
> Once visa is granted, i am planning to fly earliest possible. Then a job struggle journey will start.
> 
> U got your CO allocated on 23 Apr, how much do you think it will take for visa email to come? For visa granting process, do we have to submit out passport or something like that? Please help:confused2:
> 
> ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: 15 May 13 -----> PCC in
> progress, Waiting for CO.....:fingerscrossed:


hi, i wait for it every morning..my meds are submitted last week..confirmed from hospital & it is ok..organize ur health link disappeared for me & my wife on monday, and my son's link disappeared yesterday..
u dont need to submit ur passport or anything..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## haryk

va13 said:


> Guys , got the grant for 189 today :clap2:
> thankyou everyone for their wishes and support.. !!!


Congratulations Va13 !!!


----------



## slagozzz

So many dreams said:


> Thank u for replying
> 
> I haven't submitted yet. My agent is still preparing the visa application, and expecting to submit by next week monday or tuesday. I am requesting him to do quickly but i dont know, why is he taking so much time in filling my applications
> 
> so waiting for it...............:ranger:
> 
> Meanwhile i have requested for pcc. And agent told me that i cannot do my medicals until i submit my visa application. My understanding from reading many posts here is medical can be done before but for some reason my agent told to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: 15 May 13 -----> PCC in progress, Waiting for CO.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Medical cannot be done before applying as you need referral letter from immigration authority to do medical and the letter will be available only after applying.


----------



## So many dreams

Thank you all replying to my quesrtions. I was wrong about medical :-(
got it now!!


As iLs2_fly mentioned, it just takes 30 mins to file, i dont know what the hck is my agent doing from last 1 week? 

sad........


----------



## So many dreams

slagozzz said:


> Have you submitted your visa application?............




Hellor sirji,

since u got visa, what is the next plan now? I can see ACS.........so imaging tht u r from IT too :ranger::ranger::ranger:

r u planning to fly alone or with family? Did u manage to find a job already or how r u planning to go about it............



ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: 15 May 13 -----> PCC in progress, Waiting for CO.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vishsang

DSS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got verification call from AHC delhi last week to substantiate my employment history, where the verification was done for all past companies including MNCs. However, the first company I worked 9 years back has winded up its business and the owner has dispose his company to someone. AHC enquired lots about that company. Not sure whats the outcome?
> 
> But it was strange to receive a call from AHC because CO never asked for additional proofs though I submitted only detailed service letters for previous companies and with the present i submitted detailed letter and salary certificate. Till now my present employer has not recevied any calls.
> Dont know whats next.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have similar experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> DSS


Hi DSS, Can you share your timeline? When did CO get assigned and when did your employer(s) get phone calls? Just want to know how much time approximately after document submission / CO allocation do AHC call employers.


----------



## vishsang

Rich77 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got the Golden mail...Thank you for all your help and guidance!
> 
> All the best to everyone and hoping everyone gets the good news soon!.


Congratulations!


----------



## vishsang

surajnepal said:


> Ya that seems to be a good idea. Will update the date only. I seriously doubt that the CO is even going to look all of it. It just for records i think


Please don't assume that. 

When submitting any document, you should assume that the document will be thoroughly inspected and verified. So provide complete, accurate information.. even if it means having to refill a humongous form.


----------



## vishsang

va13 said:


> Guys , got the grant for 189 today :clap2:
> thankyou everyone for their wishes and support.. !!!


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## slagozzz

So many dreams said:


> Hellor sirji,
> 
> since u got visa, what is the next plan now? I can see ACS.........so imaging tht u r from IT too :ranger::ranger::ranger:
> 
> r u planning to fly alone or with family? Did u manage to find a job already or how r u planning to go about it............
> 
> 
> 
> ACS: 5th Nov 12 -----> ACS +ve: 20 Dec 12 -----> NSW SS: 7'th Jan 13 -----> NSW SS ACK: 20 Mar 13 -----> NSW SS result: 15 May 13 -----> PCC in progress, Waiting for CO.....:fingerscrossed:


Hi boss,

Your agent may taking to to collect all the necessary information and preparing documents for your case. If you file your application with a claim which you cannot prove then your time and money will be wasted. So be sure about that you have all the documents ready to prove your claims. I was in a danger when one of my previous company was closed and immigration authority could not verify my claim. Visa grant was nearly slipping through and GOD helped me that finally I managed to prove my case.

I am civil engineer and planning to move end of this year with my family.

Boss, keep in mind one thing that up to visa grant it is a very long way and lot of patience is necessary. It may take up to 6-8 months till you get your visa. On the contrary some people got it in just 21 days but this is not the general situation.

I have not started applying for jobs. I will rearrange my CV and will start applying soon. But it is reality that finding job without landing in Australia is nearly impossible. So finger crossed............


----------



## rashed-rahman

surajnepal said:


> I have applied for 189 visa. I think this means i am eligible for medicare. Is is possible to apply online or via post rather that go to the office as it is very difficult for me and my partner to find time together to go to the office.


Medicare enrolment form: 

http://www.humanservices.gov.au/spw/customer/forms/resources/3101-1211en.pdf


On first page, read the the topic "returning your form"


----------



## ravviv

*Regd PCC ETA*

Hi All,

I have submitted my docs for PCC in Passport Kendra yesterday.The address given in my Passport and my current address are not the same.So I provided the officials with proofs of my current address.

Once all gets verified , the passport officials told me that it will take 10 to 15 days for PCC.But passport agent says it will take a month or two to get the PCC because of issuance location of the passport is different.

Please let me know if anybody faced the same situation and I want to know what will be the ETA.

Regards,
Ravviv

Analyst Programmer | NSW SS sent/ack/approv: Jan21/Mar25/May16


----------



## So many dreams

slagozzz said:


> Hi boss,
> 
> Your agent may taking to to collect all the necessary information and preparing documents for your case. If you file your application with a claim which you cannot prove then your time and money will be wasted. So be sure about that you have all the documents ready to prove your claims. I was in a danger when one of my previous company was closed and immigration authority could not verify my claim. Visa grant was nearly slipping through and GOD helped me that finally I managed to prove my case.
> 
> I am civil engineer and planning to move end of this year with my family.
> 
> Boss, keep in mind one thing that up to visa grant it is a very long way and lot of patience is necessary. It may take up to 6-8 months till you get your visa. On the contrary some people got it in just 21 days but this is not the general situation.
> 
> I have not started applying for jobs. I will rearrange my CV and will start applying soon. But it is reality that finding job without landing in Australia is nearly impossible. So finger crossed............




Thank you, that helps ..........I think i am being very optimistic


----------



## slagozzz

So many dreams said:


> Thank you, that helps ..........I think i am being very optimistic


I am happy to help you........


----------



## So many dreams

*When to pay AUD 3K amount for visa?*

Hi All,

Could someone please provide the info - that when do we have to pay AUD 3000 fees? Is it when we submit our visa application? or at later stage? i think it is visa fees and have to be submitted with visa application but just want a confirmation.


Thank you.


----------



## slagozzz

So many dreams said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could someone please provide the info - that when do we have to pay AUD 3000 fees? Is it when we submit our visa application? or at later stage? i think it is visa fees and have to be submitted with visa application but just want a confirmation.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


You need to pay at the time of your application. Without paying your application will not be submitted / confirmed / acknowledged. The amount is 3060 AUD. You can only pay through credit / debit card. No other means of payment is acceptable.


----------



## rupinder.jit

So many dreams said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could someone please provide the info - that when do we have to pay AUD 3000 fees? Is it when we submit our visa application? or at later stage? i think it is visa fees and have to be submitted with visa application but just want a confirmation.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


When you lodged your visa application you need to pay 3060 AUD.


----------



## josh.machine

josh.machine said:


> Thanks for your response
> Yes my passport is from Bangalore but 10 years old so maybe I will have to undergo the process again no problem with that.
> 
> However can you confirm that your wife did not face any issues as she must have listed yourself as spouse along with the same address. And also I am assuming she needs to go there seperately. Does a year old kid needs PCC if she has spent just 4 months here in India?


Kindly clarify


----------



## Manvir

va13 said:


> Guys , got the grant for 189 today :clap2:
> thankyou everyone for their wishes and support.. !!!


Congrats !!


----------



## dharmesh

Submitted my PCC today to agent and agent will upload it today. 

HUfffff.... such long and frustrating process.


----------



## hawaiisurf

santhoser said:


> 1. You can include them in the Visa application.
> 2. Validity of an EOI is 60 days. After 60 days the EOI expires and you will get a new invitation automatically if your occupation not reached the ceiling. if the 2nd invitation also gets expired, your EOI will be removed.
> Once you got the EOI invitation, you can directly apply for the Visa even before PCC and medicals. You can later upload them in the portal.
> 
> 3. PCC is required for everyone (not minors) included in the application, from every country they had lived more than 1 year. in your Husbands case, not needed.
> 
> 4. IELTS 4.5
> 
> 5. proof stating medium of instruction for the graduation was English or have to pay around AU$4250 as English tuition fee to the DIAC
> 
> 6. see No.2
> 
> 7. You can upload it in the Online Visa application portal as well as email to your CO.



Thank you Santosher, Your answers have been quite helpful. GOod luck.


----------



## PPbad

Has anyone hear used the post lodging request ? 

Kindly clarify.


----------



## slagozzz

PPbad said:


> Has anyone hear used the post lodging request ?
> 
> Kindly clarify.


what is post lodging request?...........


----------



## dharmesh

Just a NOOB question do we have to submit Notarized scanned color photocopy of PCC or just scanned photocopy of original PCC? I have submitted notarized, but some one informed me that we have to submit scanned copy of original one.


----------



## vishsang

dharmesh said:


> Just a NOOB question do we have to submit Notarized scanned color photocopy of PCC or just scanned photocopy of original PCC? I have submitted notarized, but some one informed me that we have to submit scanned copy of original one.


I think for all documents we can submit scanned colour version of the original. If it is a black and white photocopy then we need a notarized copy.


----------



## dharmesh

vishsang said:


> I think for all documents we can submit scanned colour version of the original. If it is a black and white photocopy then we need a notarized copy.


Thanks. I have notarized all. Will it be an issue? I know this is stupid question but dont want to create un necessary delays at this moment of time.


----------



## vishsang

dharmesh said:


> Thanks. I have notarized all. Will it be an issue? I know this is stupid question but dont want to create un necessary delays at this moment of time.


It's my opinion that notarized documents will work just fine. We have submitted only colour scans.


----------



## haryk

dharmesh said:


> Thanks. I have notarized all. Will it be an issue? I know this is stupid question but dont want to create un necessary delays at this moment of time.


I have submitted mix of both.. some are notarized and some are color scans only. But I didnot received any compliant from CO till now. I think it will work..


----------



## tobeaussie

josh.machine said:


> Kindly clarify


Sorry mate had been busy.. Now regarding your query unfortunately I can't answer that because my wife is in Australia and has applied for PCC from there. She said there is no section when applying from there for spouse name and marital status .. 

However your wife can also apply as single may be but I will let others comment on this..


----------



## PPbad

i Got this link from the automated response from MY CO inbox.

So on a high level they have 15 request for which we could get a response , However not sure on the SLA for this.

Attached the link for your reference.
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


Anyone has any info on this.



slagozzz said:


> what is post lodging request?...........


----------



## rp10026391

Guys,

Some please help me

I got CO on 21st May'13 and I have submitted all documents requested on same day. Till yesterday, I could see in the documents status as "Requested" and suddenly when I see today everything got vanished. Also the application status till yeterday showed as "In Progress" and now it is showing "Application Received". What does it mean ?

I have submitted everything medicals, PCC and further requested documents ??

Could anyone please help me


----------



## prabhur

Looks to be an issue with the website. I am also receiving the same status.


----------



## hunganh07

I have not been contacted by a CO. PPbad got a CO one week after submission. You are lucky PPbad . I am not a patient person


----------



## PPbad

I think you will get it soon , becoz the waiting time for CO has reduced now.




hunganh07 said:


> I have not been contacted by a CO. PPbad got a CO one week after submission. You are lucky PPbad . I am not a patient person


----------



## cctt123

I just check my status of Application, it is actually going backwards from 'In Progress' to 'Applcation received"...WTF...

I got a email from my CO a week ago, still waiting for her response.. For somehow they repsonse very slowly.....


----------



## PPbad

This is kind of weird. Anyhow has any of the status changed for the documents that you submitted.



cctt123 said:


> I just check my status of Application, it is actually going backwards from 'In Progress' to 'Applcation received"...WTF...
> 
> I got a email from my CO a week ago, still waiting for her response.. For somehow they repsonse very slowly.....


----------



## roninquick

cctt123 said:


> I just check my status of Application, it is actually going backwards from 'In Progress' to 'Applcation received"...WTF...
> 
> I got a email from my CO a week ago, still waiting for her response.. For somehow they repsonse very slowly.....


this is a bug, even the document uploaded list would have gone missing..try login after some time..chill..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## PPbad

Even mine is showing in the same way now 



roninquick said:


> this is a bug, even the document uploaded list would have gone missing..try login after some time..chill..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## roninquick

PPbad said:


> Even mine is showing in the same way now


mine was like this about an hour back..now its fine..chill mate..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## PPbad

Time to keep myself cool and relax. 




roninquick said:


> mine was like this about an hour back..now its fine..chill mate..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## udayNSW

Hey guys,

I have applied for the visa on 17th May,
When can i expect a CO,
I have uploaded all the documents including PCC and meds.


----------



## josh.machine

tobeaussie said:


> Sorry mate had been busy.. Now regarding your query unfortunately I can't answer that because my wife is in Australia and has applied for PCC from there. She said there is no section when applying from there for spouse name and marital status ..
> 
> However your wife can also apply as single may be but I will let others comment on this..


Thanks for the inputs.

Can some other member clarify on this issue as to how to about submitting individual PCC applications even though u are married?


----------



## TOPGUN

udayNSW said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have applied for the visa on 17th May,
> When can i expect a CO,
> I have uploaded all the documents including PCC and meds.


I think standard time for CO is 3 to 4 weeks and early in some cases. Also how did u do medical - didn;t i need my ehealth id or something for meds. I applied on 21 may can i go for medical ? what things i need for that?


----------



## kratos

Guys,

Dint wanted to open a new thread,small ques here to all who have submitted their EOI:

I got my ACS assessment done for 7.7 years (Employer 1 + Employer 2) under 261313.

Im with employer 3 now for 6+months,whose experience I havnt got assessed from ACS.
Now while applying for EOI,I would like to claim 15 points for my total 8+ year experience however only 7.7 have been assessed by ACS

My question is :

1. Can I show the 8+ yr exp in EOI?
2. How would DAIC assess this 6+ month of experience 
3. Would it create any issue or is it straight forward.

For the records I have all the supporting docs like offer letter,payslips etc from my current employer.

Thanks


----------



## andrew_expat

kratos said:


> Guys,
> 
> Dint wanted to open a new thread,small ques here to all who have submitted their EOI:
> 
> I got my ACS assessment done for 7.7 years (Employer 1 + Employer 2) under 261313.
> 
> Im with employer 3 now for 6+months,whose experience I havnt got assessed from ACS.
> Now while applying for EOI,I would like to claim 15 points for my total 8+ year experience however only 7.7 have been assessed by ACS
> 
> My question is :
> 
> 1. Can I show the 8+ yr exp in EOI?
> 2. How would DAIC assess this 6+ month of experience
> 3. Would it create any issue or is it straight forward.
> 
> For the records I have all the supporting docs like offer letter,payslips etc from my current employer.
> 
> Thanks


1. You can only show what is on your ACS assessment.
2. DIAC only favours what timeline is shown/validated by ACS.
3. There will be a serious consequences. If you claim 15 points with the 8+ years experience despite being assessed only for 7.7 years, DIAC will more likely refuse the grant on the ground that points claimed (over statement of points) and will not refund application fee.

Seniors Expat members, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Prashanthik

Hi,

Is it required that, the passport should include the spouse name when applying for PCC?
Can I submit the PCC as single instead of married as my spouse name is not included in the passport?
Will this cause any issues at a later point of time?

Thanks,
Prashanthi


----------



## josh.machine

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it required that, the passport should include the spouse name when applying for PCC?
> Can I submit the PCC as single instead of married as my spouse name is not included in the passport?
> Will this cause any issues at a later point of time?
> 
> Thanks,
> Prashanthi


Precisely my question , read last couple of pages as someone has answered a part of it. However I am worried about my wife's PCC after I have applied for mine as being single cause she has my name on her passport as well as the same address


----------



## tobeaussie

andrew_expat said:


> 1. You can only show what is on your ACS assessment.
> 2. DIAC only favours what timeline is shown/validated by ACS.
> 3. There will be a serious consequences. If you claim 15 points with the 8+ years experience despite being assessed only for 7.7 years, DIAC will more likely refuse the grant on the ground that points claimed (over statement of points) and will not refund application fee.
> 
> Seniors Expat members, please correct me if I am wrong.


No none of it is right ...

You can claim experience for any unassessed experience if you are still working in the same or closely related occupation and you can prove it.

Or else why would ACS skill assessment be valid for two years it should be only valid till the date they have provided ... A lot of people have had same scenarios earlier you can look back in same or other threads. Just to calm your mind call DIAC and confirm.


----------



## cctt123

TOPGUN said:


> I think standard time for CO is 3 to 4 weeks and early in some cases. Also how did u do medical - didn;t i need my ehealth id or something for meds. I applied on 21 may can i go for medical ? what things i need for that?


You just need to tell your doctor the TRN number,they will send the report to DAIC directly.


----------



## andrew_expat

tobeaussie said:


> No none of it is right ...
> 
> You can claim experience for any unassessed experience if you are still working in the same or closely related occupation and you can prove it.
> 
> Or else why would ACS skill assessment be valid for two years it should be only valid till the date they have provided ... A lot of people have had same scenarios earlier you can look back in same or other threads. Just to calm your mind call DIAC and confirm.


I am no expert about ACS assessment but what I know is, DIAC accepts what is shown/verified/assesed. If one has more experience after getting ACS assesment, they should reassess. The whole point of Skillselect is to get all documents organised before applying. If things change, you can update but need verification via skill assessing authority.

Please refer to FAQ from skillselect:
Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?
No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI.
If you are submitting an EOI for a points based visa, you must have completed an English language test, skills assessment or job ready program (if applicable) before you submit a complete EOI.

You do not need to attach documents to your EOI. However, you must enter accurate information in your EOI that matches the information on the supporting documents.

Supporting documents here I think is ACS assessment letter.

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## kratos

tobeaussie said:


> No none of it is right ...
> 
> You can claim experience for any unassessed experience if you are still working in the same or closely related occupation and you can prove it.
> 
> Or else why would ACS skill assessment be valid for two years it should be only valid till the date they have provided ... A lot of people have had same scenarios earlier you can look back in same or other threads. Just to calm your mind call DIAC and confirm.


Thanks buddy for the reply.
I'm trying to dig some old threads for similar scenarios.Will also contact DIAC for my query.


----------



## Doctor NSW

slagozzz said:


> As you lived there (UK) for more than 6 months you need to get PCC from there.


Thanks for your reply.

however I checked today on this link http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf, and states as follows:

When is a police certificate required? 
*If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed in this document for a total of 
one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country. *
The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a 
minor or must cover the whole time you were in a country. 
For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.


----------



## udayNSW

TOPGUN said:


> I think standard time for CO is 3 to 4 weeks and early in some cases. Also how did u do medical - didn;t i need my ehealth id or something for meds. I applied on 21 may can i go for medical ? what things i need for that?


You will have to take a print out of referral letter which you will find it in your visa application page,
You will be able to access this page after you pay the visa fee.
You can find the referral letter under health information tab in the visa application.


----------



## tobeaussie

andrew_expat said:


> I am no expert about ACS assessment but what I know is, DIAC accepts what is shown/verified/assesed. If one has more experience after getting ACS assesment, they should reassess. The whole point of Skillselect is to get all documents organised before applying. If things change, you can update but need verification via skill assessing authority.
> 
> Please refer to FAQ from skillselect:
> Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?
> No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI.
> If you are submitting an EOI for a points based visa, you must have completed an English language test, skills assessment or job ready program (if applicable) before you submit a complete EOI.
> 
> You do not need to attach documents to your EOI. However, you must enter accurate information in your EOI that matches the information on the supporting documents.


Andrew you are right and wrong .

Right because you need IELTS , SKILL ASSESMENT prior to applying for EOI. 

Wrong because the last line says supporting documents which also includes your employment details for the unassessed period. This has been confirmed multiple times by multiple people. The ACS assessment is valid for two years and any experience gained during this period in the nominated occupatin or closely related filled will definetely be considered by ACS. Also the EOI only asks for the skill assessment date and reference number. In another section it asks us to detail all relevant experience which also proves the same.


----------



## Doctor NSW

Hi Guys,

I have a doubt if someone can help please!

I have mentioned my parents as (Non Migrating) dependents on the application, and I haven't included then in the application as well, yet both of parent's name is appearing on the application with Character, Evidence of and Health, Evidence of as recommended.

why this is so, since I haven't included in the application anyways !!!


----------



## udayNSW

Doctor NSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a doubt if someone can help please!
> 
> I have mentioned my parents as (Non Migrating) dependents on the application, and I haven't included then in the application as well, yet both of parent's name is appearing on the application with Character, Evidence of and Health, Evidence of as recommended.
> 
> why this is so, since I haven't included in the application anyways !!!


I have no idea on this..


----------



## nazarwaheed

I was in England in 2005-2007. Since then i did not travel back to the UK.
I got my police clearance in 2011.

Now i have to apply for 190.
Do i need a new police clearance certificate? or will the old one work? I know the police certificate expires after 12 months but isn't that the case if i travel back to the country?

explain me please. will be much thank ful


----------



## biddappa_c_b

Team, am new to this forum. This is an amazing forum with lots of folks helping each other. I am planning to apply for PR. While i was reading the medical exams. In my case, earlier I had an accident and my chest Xrays shows similar to what looks like the chest Xray of a person who had TB earlier. Will this cause an issue?


----------



## DSS

vishsang said:


> Hi DSS, Can you share your timeline? When did CO get assigned and when did your employer(s) get phone calls? Just want to know how much time approximately after document submission / CO allocation do AHC call employers.


CO allocation date: Note sure, but requested for Meds and PCC on 15th April '13. Verification call on 2nd week May....


----------



## JoannaAch

Doctor NSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a doubt if someone can help please!
> 
> I have mentioned my parents as (Non Migrating) dependents on the application, and I haven't included then in the application as well, yet both of parent's name is appearing on the application with Character, Evidence of and Health, Evidence of as recommended.
> 
> why this is so, since I haven't included in the application anyways !!!


Even though they are not migrating, the fact that they are dependent on you means that you need to get their medicals and PCC done. Unless they are really dependent on you it is they live with you, have no income etc. I would suggest for you to remove them from the application. You can submit a form "information on incorrect answers" and inform your CO. Remember that by the DIAC rule, if one fails medicals or you fail to prove their dependency, everybody gets their visa refused...


----------



## Doctor NSW

JoannaAch said:


> Even though they are not migrating, the fact that they are dependent on you means that you need to get their medicals and PCC done. Unless they are really dependent on you it is they live with you, have no income etc. I would suggest for you to remove them from the application. You can submit a form "information on incorrect answers" and inform your CO. Remember that by the DIAC rule, if one fails medicals or you fail to prove their dependency, everybody gets their visa refused...


JoannaAch, Many thanks for the clarification !!

so is there any way for me to remove my parents as dependent from the application right-away on evisa website , or shall i wait for the CO to be assigned and then submit the Notification of incorrect answer(s) form!!!!!


----------



## Doctor NSW

JoannaAch said:


> Even though they are not migrating, the fact that they are dependent on you means that you need to get their medicals and PCC done. Unless they are really dependent on you it is they live with you, have no income etc. I would suggest for you to remove them from the application. You can submit a form "information on incorrect answers" and inform your CO. Remember that by the DIAC rule, if one fails medicals or you fail to prove their dependency, everybody gets their visa refused...


under the Attach documents section on evisa website, I can't seem to locate any option for Notification of incorrect answer(s) Form 1023, So can i attach it under other documents option?


----------



## JoannaAch

Doctor NSW said:


> under the Attach documents section on evisa website, I can't seem to locate any option for Notification of incorrect answer(s) Form 1023, So can i attach it under other documents option?


You can't change anything in the e-visa page after submission, so you need to submit that form. But I am not sure if you should email it to CO or attach to the application... I have seen some people making the same mistake on this forum, maybe they can advise you what to do?
Anyway, I don't thing that is anything to be stressed about, you can definitely fix it when CO is assigned.


----------



## Doctor NSW

JoannaAch said:


> You can't change anything in the e-visa page after submission, so you need to submit that form. But I am not sure if you should email it to CO or attach to the application... I have seen some people making the same mistake on this forum, maybe they can advise you what to do?
> Anyway, I don't thing that is anything to be stressed about, you can definitely fix it when CO is assigned.


thanks a lot for your answer JoannaAch !!

I hope other forum members might be able to help me out with Notification of incorrect answer(s) for 1023.


----------



## So many dreams

nazarwaheed said:


> I was in England in 2005-2007. Since then i did not travel back to the UK.
> I got my police clearance in 2011.
> 
> Now i have to apply for 190.
> Do i need a new police clearance certificate? or will the old one work? I know the police certificate expires after 12 months but isn't that the case if i travel back to the country?
> 
> explain me please. will be much thank ful



Dear friend,

I think you will have to apply again. That is what I understand from my previous experience and knowledge. The validity is only for 12 months.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## So many dreams

biddappa_c_b said:


> Team, am new to this forum. This is an amazing forum with lots of folks helping each other. I am planning to apply for PR. While i was reading the medical exams. In my case, earlier I had an accident and my chest Xrays shows similar to what looks like the chest Xray of a person who had TB earlier. Will this cause an issue?




Sorry to know about that. Hope you are alright now!!
Well It shouldn't be an issue as long as the doctors have a good opinion about it. A person suffering from TB - is definately going to have some issues in visa process. In your case, if there are no problems (health wise) though you have the marks - i think it should be justifiable!! good lcuk friend!!


----------



## slagozzz

nazarwaheed said:


> I was in England in 2005-2007. Since then i did not travel back to the UK.
> I got my police clearance in 2011.
> 
> Now i have to apply for 190.
> Do i need a new police clearance certificate? or will the old one work? I know the police certificate expires after 12 months but isn't that the case if i travel back to the country?
> 
> explain me please. will be much thank ful


You need a new PCC for UK. You can apply online for that.....

Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## slagozzz

biddappa_c_b said:


> Team, am new to this forum. This is an amazing forum with lots of folks helping each other. I am planning to apply for PR. While i was reading the medical exams. In my case, earlier I had an accident and my chest Xrays shows similar to what looks like the chest Xray of a person who had TB earlier. Will this cause an issue?


It is for sure that your medical will be referred to MOC. But don't worry, MOC is qualified enough to justify your case and you won't have any trouble at the end.

Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## prabhur

*Received Grant*

Received the Grant letter today. What a relief!!! Was not able to focus on my work. Nightmares are over 

I had gone crazy for past couple of weeks, back to normal now.

I would like to thank the members of this forum for all the valuable information you have provided. Its been a great journey so far and this forum kept me good company. Below are the details

*ANZSCO *261312
*ACS *29-Jan-13/18-Mar-13 (+ve)	
*IELTS	*09-Mar-13/26-Mar-13 L8/ R 9/ W 7.5/ S7.5
*EOI *28-Mar-13/01-Apr-13	Invited
*189 Visa* 23-Apr-13/*23-May-13	Granted*
*Medicals	*01-May-13/03-May-13	Uploaded
*PCC *04-May-13/15-May-13	Uploaded
*CO *08-May-13 Team 33 AM


----------



## prabhur

*Granted Visa*

Received the Grant letter today. What a relief!!! Was not able to focus on my work. Nightmares are over 

I had gone crazy for past couple of weeks, back to normal now.

I would like to thank the members of this forum for all the valuable information you have provided. Its been a great journey so far and this forum kept me good company. Below are the details

*ANZSCO * 261312
*ACS * 29-Jan-13/18-Mar-13 (+ve)
*IELTS * 09-Mar-13/26-Mar-13 L8/ R 9/ W 7.5/ S7.5
*EOI * 28-Mar-13/01-Apr-13 Invited
*189 Visa* 23-Apr-13/*23-May-13 Granted*
*Medicals * 01-May-13/03-May-13 Uploaded
*PCC * 04-May-13/15-May-13 Uploaded
*CO * 08-May-13 Team 33 AM


----------



## EA55

Hi All,

Please find below my time line for 189 application:

EOI invite - 01/04/2013
189 visa applied - 02/04/2013
189 visa acknowlegement - 03/04/2013
Medicals - 03/05/2013

I have uploaded all of my documents (including PCC, employment related etc) and still I haven't been allocated any case officer. Its been 7 weeks already since my application submission. The case officer allocation date specified on immigration site is 8 weeks and reading posts in this forum most of the people who had applied during this duration have already received their grant or at least have been assigned to a case officer?

Is there something wrong or should I worry about this?
Can anyone please provide me an generic email id for immigration enquiries for 189 visa case officer allocation?

Regards,
EA55


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Senior Members,

I got invitation for 190 visa. I am preparing documents to lodge application. 

Form 80: Is it necessary to submit with other documents.

IELTS: Giving only TRF number is OK or have to attach scanned copy?

Please inform.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## akmirror

prabhur said:


> Received the Grant letter today. What a relief!!! Was not able to focus on my work. Nightmares are over
> 
> I had gone crazy for past couple of weeks, back to normal now.
> 
> I would like to thank the members of this forum for all the valuable information you have provided. Its been a great journey so far and this forum kept me good company. Below are the details
> 
> *ANZSCO * 261312
> *ACS * 29-Jan-13/18-Mar-13 (+ve)
> *IELTS * 09-Mar-13/26-Mar-13 L8/ R 9/ W 7.5/ S7.5
> *EOI * 28-Mar-13/01-Apr-13 Invited
> *189 Visa* 23-Apr-13/*23-May-13 Granted*
> *Medicals * 01-May-13/03-May-13 Uploaded
> *PCC * 04-May-13/15-May-13 Uploaded
> *CO * 08-May-13 Team 33 AM



Congrats!!! :clap2: Sit back and relax now.....


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Members,

I am applying for 190 visa and do not have agent.

I have the following documents for 190 visa:

1. Passports for all family members 
2. Birth Certificates for all family members 
3 Marriage certificates
4. Employment reference letters (self) 
5 Payslip (self)
6 Academic certificates (self)
7 Academic transcripts (self)
8. IELTS result (self)
9. Skill Assessment Letter
10. Skill point test advice letter

Do I need any other document for lodging initial visa application? Do I need to attach photo?


After being asked by CO: Police certificates and Medical certificates.

At that case, are the forms 26, 1071i, 1163i, 160 and 1229 necessary or not to attach with initial visa application?

Please share information.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

Hey guys,
I was allocated a Case officer (ES from T33) on the 29th of April at 9.00am. He sent me the grant letter at around 2pm . Allocation to Grant in just 5 hrs. That has to be a record yeah.
Cheers
Abhishek


----------



## Prashanthik

Hi,

Can someone quickly tell us if there would be a problem if we apply for PCC as single though we are married.


----------



## pradinlr

Hi Folks

Last week I got invitation for 190 VISA, I got stuck while applying for visa.
below are the steps i have done so far

1) login to skillselect portal with EOI and pwd
2) By clicking "the apply visa" button
3) asking "yes or no" question whether to lodge visa or not ? I said Yes
4) then its asking me to TRN and password which I dont have 
and I haven't receive any email from them to enter details.

Could some one please help me on this ?


----------



## mailatrekha

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am applying for 190 visa and do not have agent.
> 
> I have the following documents for 190 visa:
> 
> 1. Passports for all family members
> 2. Birth Certificates for all family members
> 3 Marriage certificates
> 4. Employment reference letters (self)
> 5 Payslip (self)
> 6 Academic certificates (self)
> 7 Academic transcripts (self)
> 8. IELTS result (self)
> 9. Skill Assessment Letter
> 10. Skill point test advice letter
> 
> Do I need any other document for lodging initial visa application? Do I need to attach photo?
> 
> 
> After being asked by CO: Police certificates and Medical certificates.
> 
> At that case, are the forms 26, 1071i, 1163i, 160 and 1229 necessary or not to attach with initial visa application?
> 
> Please share information.




These should be fine

Document checklist would be there in the online application after you lodge your application.

You can attach documents anytime after lodging the application. 

It is okay to apply for PCC and medical before CO ask you to do that.

Also , 1229 is required for dependent applicants i think...


----------



## mailatrekha

pradinlr said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Last week I got invitation for 190 VISA, I got stuck while applying for visa.
> below are the steps i have done so far
> 
> 1) login to skillselect portal with EOI and pwd
> 2) By clicking "the apply visa" button
> 3) asking "yes or no" question whether to lodge visa or not ? I said Yes
> 4) then its asking me to TRN and password which I dont have
> and I haven't receive any email from them to enter details.
> 
> Could some one please help me on this ?


did you get a chance to fill in the basic details?? 

I think after filling out some basic details , application will be saved and its status will be InProgress, and they will send you TRN.

Check if site having technical issues ??? or try after sometime....


----------



## mailatrekha

pradinlr said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Last week I got invitation for 190 VISA, I got stuck while applying for visa.
> below are the steps i have done so far
> 
> 1) login to skillselect portal with EOI and pwd
> 2) By clicking "the apply visa" button
> 3) asking "yes or no" question whether to lodge visa or not ? I said Yes
> 4) then its asking me to TRN and password which I dont have
> and I haven't receive any email from them to enter details.
> 
> Could some one please help me on this ?


check your mailbox to see if there is a mail from 

[email protected]


----------



## australia.ind

satyak said:


> I have submitted Transfer Certificate of the College as a proof of Functional English Language for my Spouse. Is it ok ? Or Do I need to get a certificate from the University. ( It is JNTU Hyd and we are not in India ) . I have also submitted 10th and 12 std Mark Lists which says English Medium.


Is your medicals referred for high BP?? Can you pls share ur timeline when it was refered and cleared?


----------



## dharmesh

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone quickly tell us if there would be a problem if we apply for PCC as single though we are married.


No Issue. It depends on your passport. If passport dont have spouse name, apply it as single.


----------



## raminbdjp

mailatrekha said:


> These should be fine
> 
> Document checklist would be there in the online application after you lodge your application.
> 
> You can attach documents anytime after lodging the application.
> 
> It is okay to apply for PCC and medical before CO ask you to do that.
> 
> Also , 1229 is required for dependent applicants i think...



Thanks for kind information.


----------



## Auz

Hi. If your CO is from "Team 34 Brisbane", Then Pls Join the following thread and update your details n the Excel Sheet specified in the thread. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/151728-brisbane-gsm-team-34-a-14.html


----------



## mirza_755

prabhur said:


> Received the Grant letter today. What a relief!!! Was not able to focus on my work. Nightmares are over
> 
> I had gone crazy for past couple of weeks, back to normal now.
> 
> I would like to thank the members of this forum for all the valuable information you have provided. Its been a great journey so far and this forum kept me good company. Below are the details
> 
> *ANZSCO * 261312
> *ACS * 29-Jan-13/18-Mar-13 (+ve)
> *IELTS * 09-Mar-13/26-Mar-13 L8/ R 9/ W 7.5/ S7.5
> *EOI * 28-Mar-13/01-Apr-13 Invited
> *189 Visa* 23-Apr-13/*23-May-13 Granted*
> *Medicals * 01-May-13/03-May-13 Uploaded
> *PCC * 04-May-13/15-May-13 Uploaded
> *CO * 08-May-13 Team 33 AM



Congrats .............


----------



## prabhur

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats .............


Thanks Buddy. I wish you good luck.


----------



## Dr.Oz

TOPGUN said:


> I think standard time for CO is 3 to 4 weeks and early in some cases. Also how did u do medical - didn;t i need my ehealth id or something for meds. I applied on 21 may can i go for medical ? what things i need for that?



Hi Topgun.....i applied on 190 on 21 may as well...waiting for Co now !


----------



## Dr.Oz

cctt123 said:


> You just need to tell your doctor the TRN number,they will send the report to DAIC directly.



hi...cct13...how is the wait going on...i think u already got the CO ...RIGHT?


----------



## pradinlr

mailatrekha said:


> did you get a chance to fill in the basic details??
> 
> I think after filling out some basic details , application will be saved and its status will be InProgress, and they will send you TRN.
> 
> Check if site having technical issues ??? or try after sometime....


No.. Didnt ask for any other info.
Once after clicking 'apply visa" button it takes me to TRN login credentials screen.

I checked no email from [email protected] 

Guys did anyone faced this problem anytime before ?


----------



## haryk

prabhur said:


> Received the Grant letter today. What a relief!!! Was not able to focus on my work. Nightmares are over
> 
> I had gone crazy for past couple of weeks, back to normal now.
> 
> I would like to thank the members of this forum for all the valuable information you have provided. Its been a great journey so far and this forum kept me good company. Below are the details
> 
> *ANZSCO * 261312
> *ACS * 29-Jan-13/18-Mar-13 (+ve)
> *IELTS * 09-Mar-13/26-Mar-13 L8/ R 9/ W 7.5/ S7.5
> *EOI * 28-Mar-13/01-Apr-13 Invited
> *189 Visa* 23-Apr-13/*23-May-13 Granted*
> *Medicals * 01-May-13/03-May-13 Uploaded
> *PCC * 04-May-13/15-May-13 Uploaded
> *CO * 08-May-13 Team 33 AM


Congratulations Prabhur enjoy


----------



## haryk

kratos said:


> Guys,
> 
> Dint wanted to open a new thread,small ques here to all who have submitted their EOI:
> 
> I got my ACS assessment done for 7.7 years (Employer 1 + Employer 2) under 261313.
> 
> Im with employer 3 now for 6+months,whose experience I havnt got assessed from ACS.
> Now while applying for EOI,I would like to claim 15 points for my total 8+ year experience however only 7.7 have been assessed by ACS
> 
> My question is :
> 
> 1. Can I show the 8+ yr exp in EOI?
> 2. How would DAIC assess this 6+ month of experience
> 3. Would it create any issue or is it straight forward.
> 
> For the records I have all the supporting docs like offer letter,payslips etc from my current employer.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I faced same problem as yours and I went for ACS another time to add my experience as I joined new company...


----------



## satyak

australia.ind said:


> Is your medicals referred for high BP?? Can you pls share ur timeline when it was refered and cleared?


I got a mail from CO that my medicals are finalised. But these other certificate is Pending. I have submitted TC . Lets see what happens.. What about you ? Did you get any info saying that the medicals are referred ?


----------



## udayNSW

pradinlr said:


> No.. Didnt ask for any other info.
> Once after clicking 'apply visa" button it takes me to TRN login credentials screen.
> 
> I checked no email from [email protected]
> 
> Guys did anyone faced this problem anytime before ?


I Got the TRN info immediately on my email...
I am not sure why you didnt get it yet.


----------



## haryk

satyak said:


> I got a mail from CO that my medicals are finalised. But these other certificate is Pending. I have submitted TC . Lets see what happens.. What about you ? Did you get any info saying that the medicals are referred ?


Hi satyak,

How much it took to get your medicals referred ? I think my medicals are also getting referred.


----------



## mailatrekha

Doctor NSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a doubt if someone can help please!
> 
> I have mentioned my parents as (Non Migrating) dependents on the application, and I haven't included then in the application as well, yet both of parent's name is appearing on the application with Character, Evidence of and Health, Evidence of as recommended.
> 
> why this is so, since I haven't included in the application anyways !!!


I have also did the same mistake, today my CO asked me to submit form 1023 to correct that... so wait , your CO will contact you soon....


----------



## karenSt

Hi, anyone with ecperience of IPCC please help on below query..
My spouse has applied for Indian PCC from Australia thorugh VFS.Global 2 weeks ago but we still haven't received the clearance yet. How to know if the file has been forwarded to India for verification and how much time it usually takes to obtain IPCC from Australia (verification or no verification)?

The website says 7 working days for non verification clearance but the status of our file is still 'Application Received' and its been 10 working days since we lodged IPCC


----------



## josh.machine

dharmesh said:


> No Issue. It depends on your passport. If passport dont have spouse name, apply it as single.


What happens in case one of the passport has the spouse name ?


----------



## smiles

karenSt said:


> Hi, anyone with ecperience of IPCC please help on below query..
> My spouse has applied for Indian PCC from Australia thorugh VFS.Global 2 weeks ago but we still haven't received the clearance yet. How to know if the file has been forwarded to India for verification and how much time it usually takes to obtain IPCC from Australia (verification or no verification)?
> 
> The website says 7 working days for non verification clearance but the status of our file is still 'Application Received' and its been 10 working days since we lodged IPCC


Hi Mate,

Same with my Spouse's Indian PCC.. We have filed it thru VFS and haven't heard from them for almost 20 business days and when I called them ( got their number from website ), they said, it could take any where from 2-6 weeks ( processing time).

One of the reasons could be that she mentioned two names in the PCC application ( Before and after marriage ) like:
Marie Thomas ( Before Marriage )
Marie Joseph( After Marriage )

I feel this could be one of the reasons, but not sure.. I am still waiting for her PCC..


----------



## vishsang

josh.machine said:


> What happens in case one of the passport has the spouse name ?


We went separately on two different days


----------



## satyak

haryk said:


> Hi satyak,
> 
> How much it took to get your medicals referred ? I think my medicals are also getting referred.


It all took around 1 month. Why do you think your meds are referred ? Did they inform you ?


----------



## Khan_Oz

josh.machine said:


> What happens in case one of the passport has the spouse name ?


Hi,


It shouldn't be a prob. I got mine done the same way. My passport has my spouse name but my wife doesn't have my name in her passport. We got our PCC done without any prob.
But sometimes it depends on the passport authority. So all the very best.


----------



## udayNSW

Hi Guys,

I think there is a technical issue going on with the visa application site,
My Application has jumped back to Application received and none of my uploaded documents are showing up,
Is everyone facing the same issue??


----------



## roninquick

udayNSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I think there is a technical issue going on with the visa application site,
> My Application has jumped back to Application received and none of my uploaded documents are showing up,
> Is everyone facing the same issue??


i faced it yesterday..now its fine..its some bug..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## Furan

I am also with you guys! Undergoing checks.
boring! time consuming but i am here in aussie.


----------



## Furan

And I would say for sure that I am undergoing security checks. 
My officer AM did not say that, She replied by a classical responce about routing processing.

I called DIAC hotline two times and the last time the girl was very easy going and friendly and she said that there are security checks. By ASIO.

Actually I am not sure is it efeective to undergo those checks because I have already entered Australia. My officer replied that all applicant entering Australia are undergoing checking. Hm...
Maybe this is because i have my tourist visa cancelled 2 years ago. Really wierd. After that refuse i had applied again and got tourist visa granted.

I am sure that this Team 34 is processing not a classical cases. 

I have been studying here almost for a year. 
Just really looking forward for Grant because tuition fees will be less. 

wish us speed grants!


----------



## ebshib

prabhur said:


> Received the Grant letter today. What a relief!!! Was not able to focus on my work. Nightmares are over
> 
> I had gone crazy for past couple of weeks, back to normal now.
> 
> I would like to thank the members of this forum for all the valuable information you have provided. Its been a great journey so far and this forum kept me good company. Below are the details
> 
> *ANZSCO * 261312
> *ACS * 29-Jan-13/18-Mar-13 (+ve)
> *IELTS * 09-Mar-13/26-Mar-13 L8/ R 9/ W 7.5/ S7.5
> *EOI * 28-Mar-13/01-Apr-13 Invited
> *189 Visa* 23-Apr-13/*23-May-13 Granted*
> *Medicals * 01-May-13/03-May-13 Uploaded
> *PCC * 04-May-13/15-May-13 Uploaded
> *CO * 08-May-13 Team 33 AM


congratulations mate


----------



## oorvee

roninquick said:


> i faced it yesterday..now its fine..its some bug..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


Ya last evening when I saw medical link has disappreared I was about celebrate.. .
Now back to square.


----------



## rajat8676

lohit81 said:


> hi all,
> 
> is there anybody who has been assigned CO initial 'RL'.. its been a month CO has been assigned and i submitted all the requested docs as requested by him/her. No grant has come so far.
> 
> Please guide if someone has same CO.
> 
> CO Initial - RL
> Team- team2 Adelaide
> date- 22-april-2013 (requested form 80, tax docs and photograph)
> docs sent - 30-april-2013 (via email provided by CO)
> 
> VISA -- still awaiting
> 
> -Lohit


Hi Lohit,
I am assgined to Team 2 Adelaide RL too. Its been 4 weeks since submitting all the documents, still waiting for grant.


----------



## slagozzz

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am applying for 190 visa and do not have agent.
> 
> I have the following documents for 190 visa:
> 
> 1. Passports for all family members
> 2. Birth Certificates for all family members
> 3 Marriage certificates
> 4. Employment reference letters (self)
> 5 Payslip (self)
> 6 Academic certificates (self)
> 7 Academic transcripts (self)
> 8. IELTS result (self)
> 9. Skill Assessment Letter
> 10. Skill point test advice letter
> 
> Do I need any other document for lodging initial visa application? Do I need to attach photo?
> 
> After being asked by CO: Police certificates and Medical certificates.
> 
> At that case, are the forms 26, 1071i, 1163i, 160 and 1229 necessary or not to attach with initial visa application?
> 
> Please share information.


Just wait for CO. He / She will ask for dcuments, PCC, medical, form 80, form 1221 (if necessary)....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## slagozzz

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I got invitation for 190 visa. I am preparing documents to lodge application.
> 
> Form 80: Is it necessary to submit with other documents.
> 
> IELTS: Giving only TRF number is OK or have to attach scanned copy?
> 
> Please inform.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Wait for CO to ask. CO will ask for documents necessary to declare a decision....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## haryk

satyak said:


> It all took around 1 month. Why do you think your meds are referred ? Did they inform you ?


Hmm..... my CO said she is waiting on the outcome of my Medical Reports from external agency. She was able to find My spouse and my kids medical reports but not mine. I sent a proof doc from the Hospital where I had my medical checks. Then my CO got satisfied. After few days I mailed to her requesting the status, and she replied me stating that waiting for medical reports and she is unable to advise on the estimated time frame for an outcome


----------



## josh.machine

vishsang said:


> We went separately on two different days


Hmm interesting I may have to do the same then.


----------



## josh.machine

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> It shouldn't be a prob. I got mine done the same way. My passport has my spouse name but my wife doesn't have my name in her passport. We got our PCC done without any prob.
> But sometimes it depends on the passport authority. So all the very best.


You got your PCC done by going as unmarried for your wife?


----------



## TOPGUN

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi Topgun.....i applied on 190 on 21 may as well...waiting for Co now !


Hey Dr. OZ thats good to hear. So have you uploaded all docs? do you have any plan to front load Meds and PCC.

:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## Khan_Oz

josh.machine said:


> You got your PCC done by going as unmarried for your wife?


Yes. The only difference would be that on the PCC, the addressing would be daughter of instead of wife of so n so.
We had gone together to get it done.


----------



## raminbdjp

slagozzz said:


> Wait for CO to ask. CO will ask for documents necessary to declare a decision....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Thanks for mail.
How are you? 
I am from Bangladeshi and now in Japan.
Did you already lodge your application? If yes, for which visa 190 or 189?

Anyway, if you feel free we can contact/talk personally.

I have little idea about system. So, I need more information.


----------



## slagozzz

raminbdjp said:


> Thanks for mail.
> How are you?
> I am from Bangladeshi and now in Japan.
> Did you already lodge your application? If yes, for which visa 190 or 189?
> 
> Anyway, if you feel free we can contact/talk personally.
> 
> I have little idea about system. So, I need more information.


I have already got PR. please private message your email address. I can help you through the process. What is your status now?....

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## dharmesh

Khan_Oz said:


> Yes. The only difference would be that on the PCC, the addressing would be daughter of instead of wife of so n so.
> We had gone together to get it done.


I think so if your track record is clear CO should not be worried about PCC was applied with Marital status married or single. But it is allowed.


----------



## Khan_Oz

dharmesh said:


> I think so if your track record is clear CO should not be worried about PCC was applied with Marital status married or single. But it is allowed.


Exactly!!.


----------



## va13

Guys no where its written it is allowed..
just we r following the practice and its working.
you must be aware that concealing any kind of information about urself makes u liable to face legal implications if proved. 
this is also written in bold at the PSK centres.
what I'd suggest is to take the right channel even if it takes a little longer. 
its better to take precaution rather cribbing later.. 

i may not be right but just asking u to be cautious.
rest u r the better judge for urself.


----------



## aranguren

Furan said:


> And I would say for sure that I am undergoing security checks.
> My officer AM did not say that, She replied by a classical responce about routing processing.
> 
> I called DIAC hotline two times and the last time the girl was very easy going and friendly and she said that there are security checks. By ASIO.
> 
> Actually I am not sure is it efeective to undergo those checks because I have already entered Australia. My officer replied that all applicant entering Australia are undergoing checking. Hm...
> Maybe this is because i have my tourist visa cancelled 2 years ago. Really wierd. After that refuse i had applied again and got tourist visa granted.
> 
> I am sure that this Team 34 is processing not a classical cases.
> 
> I have been studying here almost for a year.
> Just really looking forward for Grant because tuition fees will be less.
> 
> wish us speed grants!



Hi want to know if we have the same CO. How can I send you a personal message bec we cannot divalge the information? Thanks


----------



## karenSt

What status does it show for you on the VFS portal? Is it still application received? I would expect the status to change as relevant like in verification or verification completed ...otherwise why do we need a status in there if it stays application received throughout the processing stage 

We emailed them to get the status and they replied check on website

One keeps wondering what checks are getting performed and it worries us 



smiles said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Same with my Spouse's Indian PCC.. We have filed it thru VFS and haven't heard from them for almost 20 business days and when I called them ( got their number from website ), they said, it could take any where from 2-6 weeks ( processing time).
> 
> One of the reasons could be that she mentioned two names in the PCC application ( Before and after marriage ) like:
> Marie Thomas ( Before Marriage )
> Marie Joseph( After Marriage )
> 
> I feel this could be one of the reasons, but not sure.. I am still waiting for her PCC..


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

rajat8676 said:


> Hi Lohit,
> I am assgined to Team 2 Adelaide RL too. Its been 4 weeks since submitting all the documents, still waiting for grant.


hey Rajat ....
I am assigned with same CO on 13th Feb, 2012 ... medicals and other forms were submitted earlier before ... but still no grant .... i guess she is more peculiar and takes more time in assessing the cases ..
Hope she will get it done quick..

Have ever contacted or inquired her about the current status of your application.


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

rajat8676 said:


> Hi Lohit,
> I am assgined to Team 2 Adelaide RL too. Its been 4 weeks since submitting all the documents, still waiting for grant.


yeah Lohit I am also assigned to RL
and it has been almost 13 weeks since assignment and no news yet


----------



## Imran uz Zaman

findraj said:


> How can 1090 be unresponsive?
> 
> Yes I have been to CID office once but coudnt get to talk to anyone as there was a really long queue and before I could go the next day, I got a MSG from PSK saying it is ready for collection in the evening at 9:00 PM.
> 
> You think PSK people have time to update you on the status when you go there? LOL


May be the CID guys were on drama shoot for Sony TV .. 'Daya darwaza toor dou ..!'


----------



## Doctor NSW

Hi Folks, 

since i included my parents as my dependents, they are appearing under the list to provide the PCC and Medicals even though i have not included them in my application , just declared them as my dependents.

so my question is , that is it going to benefit me if i decide to go for my parents visa 2 years down the line, if not then i would like to remove my parents as dependents from the application as there is no point in going for additional hassle.

Please advice me as per your opinion folks !


----------



## JoannaAch

Doctor NSW said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> since i included my parents as my dependents, they are appearing under the list to provide the PCC and Medicals even though i have not included them in my application , just declared them as my dependents.
> 
> so my question is , that is it going to benefit me if i decide to go for my parents visa 2 years down the line, if not then i would like to remove my parents as dependents from the application as there is no point in going for additional hassle.
> 
> Please advice me as per your opinion folks !


Have you checked that link: Including family members ?


"A dependent relative (other than a dependent child) can be included in your visa application when you lodge your application.

You cannot add a dependent relative to a points tested skilled visa after you lodge your application.

To include your other dependent relative(s) in your application, there are requirements and evidence that must be provided to prove dependency.

To be considered a dependent relative you must prove they:

have no other relative able to care for them in their own country
are not currently married, engaged or in a de facto relationship
usually are a resident in your household
depend on you for financial support for their basic needs and you have supported them for a substantial period
depend on you more than any other person or source.

Acceptable forms of proof include:

a certified copy of their birth certificate and proof of their relationship to you
proof that the relative lives in your household
proof that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the last 12 months.
if your relative is divorced, legally separated or widowed, you must provide certified copies of supporting evidence, such as:
the document of legal divorce
the document of legal separation
the death certificate of the deceased partner."

In my opinion it would be easier to include them now, but it might be impossible for you to prove their dependency on you... I red somewhere that DIAC usually does not accept parents as dependents if they are living in "developed" countries i.e. if they have normal pension plan, house, medical care etc. 
You need to really think it through, as they may reject you application if you can't prove your claims!
Good luck!


----------



## as59

Guys,
After CO assigned, how long does it take to get PR, if there is no problem with documents?


----------



## Doctor NSW

JoannaAch said:


> Have you checked that link: Including family members ?
> 
> 
> "A dependent relative (other than a dependent child) can be included in your visa application when you lodge your application.
> 
> You cannot add a dependent relative to a points tested skilled visa after you lodge your application.
> 
> To include your other dependent relative(s) in your application, there are requirements and evidence that must be provided to prove dependency.
> 
> To be considered a dependent relative you must prove they:
> 
> have no other relative able to care for them in their own country
> are not currently married, engaged or in a de facto relationship
> usually are a resident in your household
> depend on you for financial support for their basic needs and you have supported them for a substantial period
> depend on you more than any other person or source.
> 
> Acceptable forms of proof include:
> 
> a certified copy of their birth certificate and proof of their relationship to you
> proof that the relative lives in your household
> proof that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the last 12 months.
> if your relative is divorced, legally separated or widowed, you must provide certified copies of supporting evidence, such as:
> the document of legal divorce
> the document of legal separation
> the death certificate of the deceased partner."
> 
> In my opinion it would be easier to include them now, but it might be impossible for you to prove their dependency on you... I red somewhere that DIAC usually does not accept parents as dependents if they are living in "developed" countries i.e. if they have normal pension plan, house, medical care etc.
> You need to really think it through, as they may reject you application if you can't prove your claims!
> Good luck!


thanks a lot for the answer, can you please advice that is there any additional fees for my parents ? like i have already paid my visa fees of 3060 Australian dollars, so is there any thing else in addition that i need to pay for my mother and father.


----------



## JoannaAch

Doctor NSW said:


> thanks a lot for the answer, can you please advice that is there any additional fees for my parents ? like i have already paid my visa fees of 3060 Australian dollars, so is there any thing else in addition that i need to pay for my mother and father.


You would have to pay for their medicals and the second visa payment (VAC2 ~ 4000AUD) if they do not have functional English.


----------



## Doctor NSW

JoannaAch said:


> You would have to pay for their medicals and the second visa payment (VAC2 ~ 4000AUD) if they do not have functional English.


Thank you very much for your answers JoannaAch !! Now I am 100% clear that I will remove my parents from the application and hence i will upload the Notification of incorrect answer(s) form today itself so that the CO doesn't have any doubts in his mind while processing the application.

Really appreciate your help buddy, thanks !


----------



## Dr.Oz

TOPGUN said:


> Hey Dr. OZ thats good to hear. So have you uploaded all docs? do you have any plan to front load Meds and PCC.
> 
> :ranger::ranger::ranger:



Hi Topgun...yes my lawyer should have done all that....i have already submitted meds, pcc, form 80....everything mate...czz we just got TR in sep 2012...all r docs were same and valid except indian PCC and AFP...wchich we already got it done again...so just desperately awaiting PR 


HOW ABT U?


----------



## TOPGUN

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi Topgun...yes my lawyer should have done all that....i have already submitted meds, pcc, form 80....everything mate...czz we just got TR in sep 2012...all r docs were same and valid except indian PCC and AFP...wchich we already got it done again...so just desperately awaiting PR
> 
> 
> HOW ABT U?


Still working on uploading initial documents plan to front load meds and PCC as well. some time in one or two weeks.


----------



## Furan

I have replied to you 
I think we have the same CO!


----------



## sweetsam

*Awaiting for CO response*

Hi All,

My CO is from brisbane and name is maria. walker She was assigned on 18th Feb 2013 and all required documents were submitted.

Even after sending email twice on my application status, no response have been received. Please suggest if anybody else also got same case officer and her how was her response?

Regards
sam


----------



## sweetsam

Hi All,

My CO is from brisbane and name is maria walker. She was assigned on 18th Feb 2013 and all required documents were submitted.

Even after sending email twice on my application status, no response have been received. Please suggest if anybody else also got same case officer and her how was her response?

Regards
sam


----------



## cctt123

Dr.Oz said:


> hi...cct13...how is the wait going on...i think u already got the CO ...RIGHT?


It is going very slowly. Since I received my CO email on last Thursday, I did not heard from her by now. It has been a week already. 

How about you, any good news?


----------



## dharmesh

va13 said:


> Guys no where its written it is allowed..
> just we r following the practice and its working.
> you must be aware that concealing any kind of information about urself makes u liable to face legal implications if proved.
> this is also written in bold at the PSK centres.
> what I'd suggest is to take the right channel even if it takes a little longer.
> its better to take precaution rather cribbing later..
> 
> i may not be right but just asking u to be cautious.
> rest u r the better judge for urself.



PSK people only suggested me that I can also apply for PCC as single status as my passport was not updated at that time.


----------



## So many dreams

After the case officer grants the PR, can we conclude everything is done? Can one fly immedeitley after the visa is granted? or do we have to wait for some time?

Also what i don't understand is - if we don't have to submit passport, what do we get from them which is equivalent to visa? since we need something to travel to AUS?

Please share your knowledge


----------



## mirza_755

sweetsam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO is from brisbane and name is maria walker. She was assigned on 18th Feb 2013 and all required documents were submitted.
> 
> Even after sending email twice on my application status, no response have been received. Please suggest if anybody else also got same case officer and her how was her response?
> 
> Regards
> sam


Hi Sam

It is recommended not to share whole spelling of CO but you can share it short code like MW. 

However, In my case, I have applied on 13th Dec 2012, my medical, PCC and all quarry related of Form 80 that asked by my CO and I replied with answer on 2nd May 2013. But no feedback from my CO yet. When I called to CO on 14th May, he informed he does not read my email yet.............my CO name BD, from Team 34


----------



## Aaa Jaa

Hi guys

My application status before was showing "In progress" but today suddenly it has changed to "Application Received".

Kindly let me know what does it mean? Does it mean that the decision would be made soon?

Please reply... I am confused, tensed and ..................


----------



## neelarao

We have the same CO - MW from Brisbane T 34. We were assigned on 22 April, CO asked for some documents which were submitted and Medicals uploaded on May 4th. No response from the CO till date. I am assuming that my medicals has been referred as I can still see the organize medicals for me, but the same has disappeared for my husband (primary applicant) and son. No confirmation from the CO but I am assuming that my case has been referred. 




sweetsam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO is from brisbane and name is maria walker. She was assigned on 18th Feb 2013 and all required documents were submitted.
> 
> Even after sending email twice on my application status, no response have been received. Please suggest if anybody else also got same case officer and her how was her response?
> 
> Regards
> sam


----------



## indianinact

Hi I have submitted the and application. 

Do we need to upload scanned documents or certified documents only ?


----------



## vishsang

You can attach scanned docs provided they are coloured scans. If your document is b&w, you might need certified


----------



## indianinact

vishsang said:


> You can attach scanned docs provided they are coloured scans. If your document is b&w, you might need certified


Thanks a lot vishsang .


----------



## mirza_755

Aaa Jaa said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My application status before was showing "In progress" but today suddenly it has changed to "Application Received".
> 
> Kindly let me know what does it mean? Does it mean that the decision would be made soon?
> 
> Please reply... I am confused, tensed and ..................


Hi Aaa Jaa

It is system problem that I have been facing several times. Don't worry, re-log in later and hope you will observe in progress


----------



## zamil525

Imran uz Zaman said:


> hey Rajat ....
> I am assigned with same CO on 13th Feb, 2012 ... medicals and other forms were submitted earlier before ... but still no grant .... i guess she is more peculiar and takes more time in assessing the cases ..
> Hope she will get it done quick..
> 
> Have ever contacted or inquired her about the current status of your application.


I am also assigned Team 2 Adelaide, CO asked only for form 80 on 16th April. I submitted it on 6th May via online link and emailed to CO twice , still no response.

Anyone any idea how to contact CO rather than email ?


----------



## Manvir

imran uz zaman said:


> may be the cid guys were on drama shoot for sony tv .. 'daya darwaza toor dou ..!'


lol


----------



## Manvir

Where is the spreadsheet guys? Another gladiator here !!


----------



## vishsang

Manvir said:


> Where is the spreadsheet guys? Another gladiator here !!


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0


----------



## vishal.dobariya

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## vishsang

zamil525 said:


> I am also assigned Team 2 Adelaide, CO asked only for form 80 on 16th April. I submitted it on 6th May via online link and emailed to CO twice , still no response.
> 
> Anyone any idea how to contact CO rather than email ?


I might be way off base here... 

But when a team 34 applicant contacted her CO via phone (coincidentally, this is my CO as well) she mentioned that they were facing network issues and were not able to access applications or email people in the former weeks. However a couple of people did eventually get communication from her on May 20-ish

Did anyone else in contact with their CO receive a similar reply? I am asking because the past 2-3 weeks have been painfully slow in terms of number of grants or CO communciation. 

I am wondering if this problem has affected all teams......

Just a thought, please don't panic or assume the worst...


----------



## Manvir

vishsang said:


> I don't think that BK updates eVisa as and when she receives the documents. I also have BK, I know my medicals were uploaded on Apr 18. When I called the DIAC they mentioned that the medicals have been received and are "complete". But my status on eVisa is still "recommended".


Though my CO is not BK, I have the same status as you have even after medicals are finalized. Do you also see a link at the bottom saying 'organise your health examinations"? I have this link but when I click on it, it opens a blank page.


----------



## vishsang

Manvir said:


> Though my CO is not BK, I have the same status as you have even after medicals are finalized. Do you also see a link at the bottom saying 'organise your health examinations"? I have this link but when I click on it, it opens a blank page.


No, I don't have that link.


----------



## Manvir

Auz said:


> I have added the following columns into our T34-Bris Excel Sheet 'Country of Origin' and 'Total yrs of Work Experience'. Pls fill those fields, This would help us to know if T34 is handing cases of applicants whose work is exp is => 8+ (or 5+)


where is the spreadsheet bro?


----------



## Manvir

vishsang said:


> No, I don't have that link.


Ahh ok. Thanks


----------



## vishsang

Manvir said:


> where is the spreadsheet bro?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0


----------



## RAVINDRAW

kratos said:


> Guys,
> 
> Dint wanted to open a new thread,small ques here to all who have submitted their EOI:
> 
> I got my ACS assessment done for 7.7 years (Employer 1 + Employer 2) under 261313.
> 
> Im with employer 3 now for 6+months,whose experience I havnt got assessed from ACS.
> Now while applying for EOI,I would like to claim 15 points for my total 8+ year experience however only 7.7 have been assessed by ACS
> 
> My question is :
> 
> 1. Can I show the 8+ yr exp in EOI?
> 2. How would DAIC assess this 6+ month of experience
> 3. Would it create any issue or is it straight forward.
> 
> For the records I have all the supporting docs like offer letter,payslips etc from my current employer.
> 
> Thanks


Its not at all suggested to add you extra 6 months with out ACS assessment. I have seen cases who did this and failed. Think twice, you changed your company so these new skills need to be assessed again even though you are in similar role that's the whole point of assessment right!!

So you need to go for new assessment. I think not sure if your ACS is still valid you can add these 6 months with minimum cost. Anyhow it will be much quicker than previous one.

How critical are these extra points to you?

P.S: Look at my signature, speaking with experience


----------



## neelarao

We too have the same CO - MW from Brisbane T34, assigned on 22 April. The first and only communication from her was asking for Form 1221, (primary applicant only), photographs and Medicals (all applicants). We sent all the documents and our Medicals was uploaded on 4th May. No correspondence from her till date. Seems that my medicals are referred as the organize medicals link still appears for me, but the same has disappeared for my husband and son. I am assuming mine is referred though the same has not been confirmed by the CO.



sweetsam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO is from brisbane and name is maria walker. She was assigned on 18th Feb 2013 and all required documents were submitted.
> 
> Even after sending email twice on my application status, no response have been received. Please suggest if anybody else also got same case officer and her how was her response?
> 
> Regards
> sam


----------



## Manvir

akmirror said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0


This link seems not working


----------



## Manvir

neelarao said:


> We have the same CO - MW from Brisbane T 34. We were assigned on 22 April, CO asked for some documents which were submitted and Medicals uploaded on May 4th. No response from the CO till date. I am assuming that my medicals has been referred as I can still see the organize medicals for me, but the same has disappeared for my husband (primary applicant) and son. No confirmation from the CO but I am assuming that my case has been referred.


When you click on "organize health examinations" link, do you see anyting?


----------



## haryk

RAVINDRAW said:


> Its not at all suggested to add you extra 6 months with out ACS assessment. I have seen cases who did this and failed. Think twice, you changed your company so these new skills need to be assessed again even though you are in similar role that's the whole point of assessment right!!
> 
> So you need to go for new assessment. I think not sure if your ACS is still valid you can add these 6 months with minimum cost. Anyhow it will be much quicker than previous one.
> 
> How critical are these extra points to you?
> 
> P.S: Look at my signature, speaking with experience


I agree with Ravindra.. I have my ACS done in 2012 Jan.. But after that I have changed companies. I was suggested by some agents and friends to go for new Assessment to add exp with new companies. I suggest to donot take risk. It's matter of just 1-2 months. Think twice and take decision. ALL THE BEST


----------



## Manvir

It's very quiet these days in terms of people getting grants !! Something has changed definitely !!. I guess they are now doing security and employment checks more often than before.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

So many dreams said:


> After the case officer grants the PR, can we conclude everything is done? Can one fly immedeitley after the visa is granted? or do we have to wait for some time?
> 
> Also what i don't understand is - if we don't have to submit passport, what do we get from them which is equivalent to visa? since we need something to travel to AUS?
> 
> Please share your knowledge


Hey there man. Most if not all visas issued by the Aussie govt. are label less. There you don't need to submit your passport for stamping. The visa itself is electronically issued and is linked to your passport number. However as a backup, they also provide you with a grant notification AKA Golden Email. Technically you don't need the grant notification to travel to australia (the authorities here check your visa online through their version of VEVO), however Indian authorities are dumb in that way and require evidence of visa hence the letter
Hope this helps out
Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Manvir

Manvir said:


> It's very quiet these days in terms of people getting grants !! Something has changed definitely !!. I guess they are now doing security and employment checks more often than before.


sdsdsds


----------



## Manvir

vishsang said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0


Thanks man!! Firewall was blocking this page. Its good now.


----------



## So many dreams

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey there man. Most if not all visas issued by the Aussie govt. are label less. There you don't need to submit your passport for stamping. The visa itself is electronically issued and is linked to your passport number. However as a backup, they also provide you with a grant notification AKA Golden Email. Technically you don't need the grant notification to travel to australia (the authorities here check your visa online through their version of VEVO), however Indian authorities are dumb in that way and require evidence of visa hence the letter
> Hope this helps out
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Thank you Abhishek it is clear now.

Just one more thing, once the visa is granted (electronically) - i can go ahead and book my tickets right?? to fly. I personally dont want to delay anymore becasue life has been messed up little, moving here and there all these years. I am planning to get there asap, find a job and settle down peacefully.

I look forward to hear from you. Thanks:fingerscrossed:


----------



## neelarao

I can see the referral letter (with the photo taken by the hospital during medicals) and the medical history as filled by the doctor at Fortis. No other additional tests asked. 



Manvir said:


> When you click on "organize health examinations" link, do you see anyting?


----------



## ajay16984

Anyone, pls share. How do I know, whether my medical is referred or not? Do I get any letter for this?


----------



## DSS

guys


I m unable to see any of details on my evisa page except my 'Application receipt'. anyone experiencing the same there?

DSS


----------



## Manvir

ajay16984 said:


> Anyone, pls share. How do I know, whether my medical is referred or not? Do I get any letter for this?


I am not sure but based on my observation, in your evisa page ,on clicking on "organize your health examinations" link if you see your photo along with some other details then most likely your medicals are referred otherwise DONT WORRY


----------



## DSS

ajay16984 said:


> Anyone, pls share. How do I know, whether my medical is referred or not? Do I get any letter for this?



Not sure, may be u will have to submit a query to the immigration, Even my husband's medical link is enabled...


----------



## satyak

Waiting is Over.

Got My Grant Letter Today.

Thank you very much Forum :clap2:


----------



## vishsang

satyak said:


> Waiting is Over.
> 
> Got My Grant Letter Today.
> 
> Thank you very much Forum :clap2:


Congratulations! :clap2: :clap2: Can you share a detailed timeline please?


----------



## Manvir

Can I request all those who got CO from brissie Team 34 to update their details here. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...OaW03M1E#gid=0. 

Would be a nice source to pass some time by looking at it

There is also a thread "Brisbane TEam 34", if ur interested.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

So many dreams said:


> Thank you Abhishek it is clear now.
> 
> Just one more thing, once the visa is granted (electronically) - i can go ahead and book my tickets right?? to fly. I personally dont want to delay anymore becasue life has been messed up little, moving here and there all these years. I am planning to get there asap, find a job and settle down peacefully.
> 
> I look forward to hear from you. Thanks:fingerscrossed:


Yeah man. Once the grant notification is sent to you. You can book your tickets to fly into australia.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Manvir

satyak said:


> Waiting is Over.
> 
> Got My Grant Letter Today.
> 
> Thank you very much Forum :clap2:


Congrats man !! Very lucky. Got grant by just posting 20 posts :wave:


----------



## biancaneil

last monday i finally got email from my co apoligising for delayed response and requesting prove of ovseas employment. She said that that was the only outstanding document I allready uploaded a letter from hr stating my employment history with them, now i have added a referenceletter of my headnurse.Will this be ok?uploaded it on tuesday and also emailed it to her directly.desperate to finally receive some good news! need to get my boys signed up for school and bubba to daycare asap any people moving to melbourne, montmorency area?


----------



## haryk

satyak said:


> Waiting is Over.
> 
> Got My Grant Letter Today.
> 
> Thank you very much Forum :clap2:


heyy Congrates satyak  as soon as your medicals got referred u received Grant right ? any ways Enjoy the Day


----------



## applyoz

satyak said:


> Waiting is Over.
> 
> Got My Grant Letter Today.
> 
> Thank you very much Forum :clap2:


Congratulations. :clap2:

why dont you post your timelines?


----------



## applyoz

va13 said:


> Guys no where its written it is allowed..
> just we r following the practice and its working.
> you must be aware that concealing any kind of information about urself makes u liable to face legal implications if proved.
> this is also written in bold at the PSK centres.
> what I'd suggest is to take the right channel even if it takes a little longer.
> its better to take precaution rather cribbing later..
> 
> i may not be right but just asking u to be cautious.
> rest u r the better judge for urself.


With regards to this, PSK mentioned my hubby as single even though he had mentioned in the application that he was married. I wouldn't worry too much about this aspect. 

PSK will process applications on the basis of your passport.


----------



## masud09

cctt123 said:


> It is going very slowly. Since I received my CO email on last Thursday, I did not heard from her by now. It has been a week already.
> 
> How about you, any good news?


Hi cctt123,

You and me applied same time, but till now waiting for CO
CO requested anything to you?


----------



## josh.machine

applyoz said:


> With regards to this, PSK mentioned my hubby as single even though he had mentioned in the application that he was married. I wouldn't worry too much about this aspect.
> 
> PSK will process applications on the basis of your passport.


But does the PCC also mentioned ur marital status, if not I don't see any problem as such?


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi,

A quick question wrt medicals. 
The questions under the "oranganize ur medical examinations " should be filled by us or the clinic folks. Also i was under the perception that we had to download the forms(26 and 160) and fill them and take to the medical exam. Please clarify.
b


----------



## dharmesh

josh.machine said:


> But does the PCC also mentioned ur marital status, if not I don't see any problem as such?


It does not mentions the Marital status but mentions in the way of W/O (Wife of), S/O (Son of), so in case a lady have single status in passport then it may display D/O (daughter of).


----------



## applyoz

josh.machine said:


> But does the PCC also mentioned ur marital status, if not I don't see any problem as such?


PCC doesn't mention your marital status.


----------



## dharmesh

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick question wrt medicals.
> The questions under the "oranganize ur medical examinations " should be filled by us or the clinic folks. Also i was under the perception that we had to download the forms(26 and 160) and fill them and take to the medical exam. Please clarify.
> b


Yes we need to fill form 26 and 160 (per person) and take it to the clinic while going for medical test.


----------



## kratos

haryk said:


> I agree with Ravindra.. I have my ACS done in 2012 Jan.. But after that I have changed companies. I was suggested by some agents and friends to go for new Assessment to add exp with new companies. I suggest to donot take risk. It's matter of just 1-2 months. Think twice and take decision. ALL THE BEST


Thanks folks.
I have decided to get re assessment from ACS to include my 6 months.They are quite important as I'm on 55 points currently.

I had previously applied for UK tier 1 visa & man...what a breeze that was.Dont want to do a comparo but still DIAC can take a cue from UKBA for visa related stuff and guidelines.


----------



## haryk

kratos said:


> Thanks folks.
> I have decided to get re assessment from ACS to include my 6 months.They are quite important as I'm on 55 points currently.
> 
> I had previously applied for UK tier 1 visa & man...what a breeze that was.Dont want to do a comparo but still DIAC can take a cue from UKBA for visa related stuff and guidelines.


I think its good idea.. I too had same situation as yours. Had 55 points and changed companies. So went for reassessment for 7 month experience with new companies


----------



## bkankur

*Not worth to call DIAC*

Dear Friends,

It has been almost 15 weeks since I have logged my application for 189 subclass visa. I have seen that almost CO get assigned within 10 weeks time frame. Hence I have called DIAC yesterday to get the reason. The call wait time is too long almost I waited for 16 min to get picked up. According to call officer, he asked me to wait for CO to send me an email. In addition, she said that your application might be getting reviewed in the background. Even she cannot able to tell me how long will it take for CO to be assigned. 
So friends, I am a bit perplexed about what can be done next?

Is there any relation between the current job market to the CO to be assigned? Well, I am from embedded system background and hve accessed my experience under network and system programming.

ACS assessment(computer network and system): 31/08/2012
IELTS: 31/11/2012 (each 6)
EOI Invitation: 07/01/2013
App. Logged: 13/02/2013


Thank you,
Bkankur


----------



## neelarao

The only accurate way to find out is to call DIAC or if your CO informs you of referral, then you can be sure. 

But, based on what has been discussed on this forum is, if you can see the organize medicals link on your evisa page and the referral letter on the page has the photo taken by the hospital during medicals and the medical history as filled by the doctor (and not what you had submitted at the time of medicals), then it is referred. 

I am not very sure, but this is what I understand, others could clarify.



Manvir said:


> I am not sure but based on my observation, in your evisa page ,on clicking on "organize your health examinations" link if you see your photo along with some other details then most likely your medicals are referred otherwise DONT WORRY


----------



## josh.machine

applyoz said:


> PCC doesn't mention your marital status.


Just came back from PSK they do not have any issues with the spouse details being there or not. Also if the address is different but from same city one proof is enough. Bangalore orr psk.
Disclaimer - it may not be the same in ur city. It may also vary from person behind the counter.


----------



## cutehailian

*Guidance regarding Medicals*

We (our entire family) went through medical examination yesterday. Today the Medical centre has confirmed on the telephone that results have been uploaded already and that everything was normal.....

When I look at evisa page, i can see organzie your health examination link for all members of my family including my ownself. When I click on dem... der are two options... Print referral letter, print medical history.... When I open each of them I can see our pictures taken at the hopsital alongwith some other details on the form. 

Is der anything that I can infer from it? such as

1- The medical results have been received by CO
2- The medial has been referred...
3- The results have still not been uploaded ....by the hosptial?
Keeping in veiw above information wot do you think How long it may take further to receive the final grant email....

Any comments will be highly appreciated


----------



## nazarwaheed

is the skillselect not working for me only or anyone out of you is having the same issue ??

it brings up some error everytime i login.

help please


----------



## rupinder.jit

nazarwaheed said:


> is the skillselect not working for me only or anyone out of you is having the same issue ??
> 
> it brings up some error everytime i login.
> 
> help please


Try after sometime.


----------



## andrew_expat

bkankur said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> It has been almost 15 weeks since I have logged my application for 189 subclass visa. I have seen that almost CO get assigned within 10 weeks time frame. Hence I have called DIAC yesterday to get the reason. The call wait time is too long almost I waited for 16 min to get picked up. According to call officer, he asked me to wait for CO to send me an email. In addition, she said that your application might be getting reviewed in the background. Even she cannot able to tell me how long will it take for CO to be assigned.
> So friends, I am a bit perplexed about what can be done next?
> 
> Is there any relation between the current job market to the CO to be assigned? Well, I am from embedded system background and hve accessed my experience under network and system programming.
> 
> ACS assessment(computer network and system): 31/08/2012
> IELTS: 31/11/2012 (each 6)
> EOI Invitation: 07/01/2013
> App. Logged: 13/02/2013
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> Bkankur


Its a long wait in your case. I don't know if it is beciause you are offshore. Most of the cases actually gets finalized with in 15 weeks thesedays. Anyway, wait few more weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## andrew_expat

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick question wrt medicals.
> The questions under the "oranganize ur medical examinations " should be filled by us or the clinic folks. Also i was under the perception that we had to download the forms(26 and 160) and fill them and take to the medical exam. Please clarify.
> b


Just print both forms from your online portal (it will have TRN embedded within form) but do not sign it untill staff from clinic asks you to.

Hope this has been helpful.


----------



## vishal.dobariya

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> A quick question wrt medicals.
> The questions under the "oranganize ur medical examinations " should be filled by us or the clinic folks. Also i was under the perception that we had to download the forms(26 and 160) and fill them and take to the medical exam. Please clarify.
> b



GO with the copy of Form 26 and 160 multiply by the number of candidates....and the result of medicals will be uploaded my clinic guys only.....i think that they even don't tell you the outcome of the test.


----------



## cctt123

masud09 said:


> Hi cctt123,
> 
> You and me applied same time, but till now waiting for CO
> CO requested anything to you?


She requested somethings that I already uploaded at the first day of my lodgement(that sths werent indicated as received)...a very stupid system..

And she asked for my partner the proof of functional english, and I chose to pay the 2nd instalment rather than sit on the test.

However, no response since then, 8 days ago..

And you?


----------



## slagozzz

masud09 said:


> Hi cctt123,
> 
> You and me applied same time, but till now waiting for CO
> CO requested anything to you?


Sometimes it happens that CO got assigned and rather than communicating with the applicant they start working silently. So keep patiently. When did you apply?

Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## ils2_fly

slagozzz said:


> Sometimes it happens that CO got assigned and rather than communicating with the applicant they start working silently. So keep patiently. When did you apply?
> 
> Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


So, if somebody applied with all required documents including PCC+medical and there is no sign of CO allocation after 5 weeks time, then does it mean CO is already assigned on the case and nothing is required, hence CO is not contacting? 

Or How the applicant can be confirmed CO is already allocated but CO is not contacting?


----------



## australia.ind

slagozzz said:


> Sometimes it happens that CO got assigned and rather than communicating with the applicant they start working silently. So keep patiently. When did you apply?
> 
> Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


Hi,

Any idea when your medical link was disappeared??
Did you get the grant directly or any intimation that your medicals have been cleared and finalized??


----------



## Manvir

cutehailian said:


> We (our entire family) went through medical examination yesterday. Today the Medical centre has confirmed on the telephone that results have been uploaded already and that everything was normal.....
> 
> When I look at evisa page, i can see organzie your health examination link for all members of my family including my ownself. When I click on dem... der are two options... Print referral letter, print medical history.... When I open each of them I can see our pictures taken at the hopsital alongwith some other details on the form.
> 
> Is der anything that I can infer from it? such as
> 
> 1- The medical results have been received by CO
> 2- The medial has been referred...
> 3- The results have still not been uploaded ....by the hosptial?
> Keeping in veiw above information wot do you think How long it may take further to receive the final grant email....
> 
> Any comments will be highly appreciated


Friend, you should call DIAC and find out, no one is actually sure what does it exactly mean.


----------



## slagozzz

ils2_fly said:


> So, if somebody applied with all required documents including PCC+medical and there is no sign of CO allocation after 5 weeks time, then does it mean CO is already assigned on the case and nothing is required, hence CO is not contacting?
> 
> Or How the applicant can be confirmed CO is already allocated but CO is not contacting?


Yeah, it can happen that CO start working as he has got all the required documents. It can also happen that CO can give you grant without contacting you if he need not any more document and is satisfied with all the external verification.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ningbo

I uploaded FORM 80 today, but later I log in the upload file page, i found that there is another link appears below the health examination link, does anybody know what happened? I also checked the file list, the Form 80 is received. 

Organise your health examinations
Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant

When I clicked in the 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant' link, it directs me to the download Form 80 and ask me to fill in and submit.

I want to know anybody has this link appears before? I have upload the file already. Is there any possibility that CO appears today and has not found my Fomr 80 and put this link? It is too wired the two actions happen so close...

Thanks


----------



## udayNSW

ningbo said:


> I uploaded FORM 80 today, but later I log in the upload file page, i found that there is another link appears below the health examination link, does anybody know what happened? I also checked the file list, the Form 80 is received.
> 
> Organise your health examinations
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> When I clicked in the 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant' link, it directs me to the download Form 80 and ask me to fill in and submit.
> 
> I want to know anybody has this link appears before? I have upload the file already. Is there any possibility that CO appears today and has not found my Fomr 80 and put this link? It is too wired the two actions happen so close...
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I dont have any character assesment tab in my visa application and i have only organize your health tab.

I heard that form 80 is not mandate and can be uploaded if the CO asks for it.


----------



## ils2_fly

slagozzz said:


> Yeah, it can happen that CO start working as he has got all the required documents. It can also happen that CO can give you grant without contacting you if he need not any more document and is satisfied with all the external verification.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


That's fine. But is it mandatory to engage external agency for each applicant and do you have specific idea what the agency actually does?


----------



## slagozzz

ils2_fly said:


> That's fine. But is it mandatory to engage external agency for each applicant and do you have specific idea what the agency actually does?


For bangladeshi applicants they must engage third party. They usually call / visit offices to prepare verification reports to send to australian embassy. These third party is highly confidential and we have no idea who they are. They also verify our passport, national ID, birth certificate, PCC, certificates etc. Australian embassy has separate agencies for those verification.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nazarwaheed

rupinder.jit said:


> Try after sometime.


even after 5 hours of wait it is not logging in (the skillselect)

it keeps coming with the error.


----------



## udayNSW

Hi Guys,

I have a query,
When i submitted my SS and EOI i was working for a company on contract and i have been converted into a permanent employee,

Do i need to submit another referral letter that i have become permanent now and will there be a problem if i submit it now??


----------



## ningbo

udayNSW said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dont have any character assesment tab in my visa application and i have only organize your health tab.
> 
> I heard that form 80 is not mandate and can be uploaded if the CO asks for it.


It is wired....I think that by default the link is only health....

anybody has similar case?


----------



## nazarwaheed

is there no one who can help me with this issue. every time i log in to the skillselect and now since last 6 hours i get this link

https://www.deewr.gov.au/adfs/ls/


what the hell is this?

please help me out


----------



## udayNSW

nazarwaheed said:


> is there no one who can help me with this issue. every time i log in to the skillselect and now since last 6 hours i get this link
> 
> https://www.deewr.gov.au/adfs/ls/
> 
> 
> what the hell is this?
> 
> please help me out


Hi,

I am able to login perfectly,
Are you trying to login to access your visa application??


----------



## nazarwaheed

udayNSW said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am able to login perfectly,
> Are you trying to login to access your visa application??


yes and to fill in the details. while doing this today suddenly i was forced logout and now this message is coming since last six hours.

are you getting the same message?


----------



## udayNSW

nazarwaheed said:


> yes and to fill in the details. while doing this today suddenly i was forced logout and now this message is coming since last six hours.
> 
> are you getting the same message?


If you have your TRN number and password try logging in here.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## nazarwaheed

udayNSW said:


> If you have your TRN number and password try logging in here.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login




udayNSW you are a star.
i wish i could give you 10000 likes

thanks mate


----------



## udayNSW

nazarwaheed said:


> udayNSW you are a star.
> i wish i could give you 10000 likes
> 
> thanks mate



You are most welcome Buddy.
I wish you all the very best for your future process.


----------



## neelarao

From what I understand, if it has been only a day or two since the medicals have been uploaded, and if you can see your pictures taken at the hospital along with some other details on the form, then it means the medicals have been uploaded by the hospital.

It could take a couple of days or even weeks for the link to disappear, which would mean the results are finalized. But if the organize medicals link is still active after more than two weeks, you can contact DIAC/CO for confirming the status of the medicals. 

In the meanwhile, if you have been assigned a CO, you can inform them the date of medicals and when its been uploaded. If you are really lucky, your CO will inform the status of the medicals. In your case, as its been only a day or two from the time the hospital has uploaded the results, I would suggest you wait for a few days before you contact DIAC.

This is my opinion. Good luck!




cutehailian said:


> We (our entire family) went through medical examination yesterday. Today the Medical centre has confirmed on the telephone that results have been uploaded already and that everything was normal.....
> 
> When I look at evisa page, i can see organzie your health examination link for all members of my family including my ownself. When I click on dem... der are two options... Print referral letter, print medical history.... When I open each of them I can see our pictures taken at the hopsital alongwith some other details on the form.
> 
> Is der anything that I can infer from it? such as
> 
> 1- The medical results have been received by CO
> 2- The medial has been referred...
> 3- The results have still not been uploaded ....by the hosptial?
> Keeping in veiw above information wot do you think How long it may take further to receive the final grant email....
> 
> Any comments will be highly appreciated


----------



## ningbo

I guess there are lots of guys elodged in recent one week. Hope to get CO asap...

good luck to everybody!


----------



## roninquick

ningbo said:


> I uploaded FORM 80 today, but later I log in the upload file page, i found that there is another link appears below the health examination link, does anybody know what happened? I also checked the file list, the Form 80 is received.
> 
> Organise your health examinations
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> When I clicked in the 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant' link, it directs me to the download Form 80 and ask me to fill in and submit.
> 
> I want to know anybody has this link appears before? I have upload the file already. Is there any possibility that CO appears today and has not found my Fomr 80 and put this link? It is too wired the two actions happen so close...
> 
> Thanks


even i am getting the same link...i asked my CO & he says he got the form80 & not sure why the link was there..chill..its some bug in the site..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## slagozzz

roninquick said:


> even i am getting the same link...i asked my CO & he says he got the form80 & not sure why the link was there..chill..its some bug in the site..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


Although I have submitted form 80 before the CO allocation, complete character assessment link was there till my visa grant. Don't worry about evisa page, it has issues. For any confusion consult with CO.

Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## nazarwaheed

udayNSW said:


> You are most welcome Buddy.
> I wish you all the very best for your future process.


usually i don't ask many questions  but i think today is not my day. I have one more question for you buddy.

While filling in the application i came up with the residential address

it says 'usual residential address' and 'usual country of residence'.
So you may know that i am from Pakistan but currently living in Saudi Arabia.


should which one is my USUAL ADDRESS [email protected]!#@#@

I tihnk it is Saudi Arabia.............. what u say


----------



## ningbo

roninquick said:


> even i am getting the same link...i asked my CO & he says he got the form80 & not sure why the link was there..chill..its some bug in the site..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


Okay, thanks, I got it. It seems there are lots of bugs in the evisa page. However, most of my files are indicated as received, except 2 which are not relevant. Thanks


----------



## ilayarajamtm

Hi there
can anyone please let me know how long it take to allocate case officer for on shore application for subclass 190

thanks in advance


----------



## masud09

Hi all,

Today I got my CO. Team 34 ML


----------



## masud09

I got CO today. T34 ML


----------



## ajay16984

Woooohooooo......I got my grant guys.

Thanks alot everyone for your support and good luck for your grants.


----------



## slagozzz

masud09 said:


> I got CO today. T34 ML


Great.............


----------



## masud09

ajay16984 said:


> Woooohooooo......I got my grant guys.
> 
> Thanks alot everyone for your support and good luck for your grants.


Congratulations!


----------



## rohitk

hey if anybody could answer my question please 
I can see signature that Visa Lodged/ack, 

What ack for after Visa Lodged???

masud09 u Lodged visa on 08-05-13 and what sort of ack you got on 16-05-13??


----------



## slagozzz

rohitk said:


> hey if anybody could answer my question please
> I can see signature that Visa Lodged/ack,
> 
> What ack for after Visa Lodged???
> 
> masud09 u Lodged visa on 08-05-13 and what sort of ack you got on 16-05-13??



Immigration authority will send a mail confirming that your visa application has been successfully submitted. This is called acknowledgement letter.


----------



## ningbo

masud09 said:


> I got CO today. T34 ML


today? the DIAC is working?


----------



## rohitk

thanks for the reply. 

Dose that take one week???

Apparently masud09 Lodged visa on 08-05-13 and got ack on 16-05-13??

After one week ???

If I am not wrong you will get it as soon as you apply (paid the fees)


----------



## slagozzz

rohitk said:


> thanks for the reply.
> 
> Dose that take one week???
> 
> Apparently masud09 Lodged visa on 08-05-13 and got ack on 16-05-13??
> 
> After one week ???
> 
> If I am not wrong you will get it as soon as you apply (paid the fees)


Most of us get it in the same day, few get it after several days and few never get it. This is because issues with the server.


----------



## rohitk

slagozzz said:


> Most of us get it in the same day, few get it after several days and few never get it. This is because issues with the server.


Alright interesting, thanks for the information


----------



## madrag

ajay16984 said:


> Woooohooooo......I got my grant guys.
> 
> Thanks alot everyone for your support and good luck for your grants.


congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## ils2_fly

masud09 said:


> I got CO today. T34 ML


Congrats man!

Your are lucky and got CO very quickly. Did s/he ask any documents?


----------



## karenSt

Hi fellas,
I have a question regarding travel before visa grant....

I lodged my visa application on 8 th may and awaiting Co allotment. Meanwhile I am done with my PCC but medicals is still pending. I am currently in India but lodged my application through an agent in Australia.
Now my employer is asking me to go to Australia after 2 weeks on a 2month assignment since I hold a 457 visa. I am in a dilemma whether I should avail this opportunity because I don't know if it can affect my in progress visa application or medicals or any queries/requirements DIaC may have in future.

Please advice guys what should I do???????? I don't want to take any risks at is stage


----------



## Rich77

ajay16984 said:


> Woooohooooo......I got my grant guys.
> 
> Thanks alot everyone for your support and good luck for your grants.


Congrats mate...Wish you all the best for the journey ahead!


----------



## ilayarajamtm

Hi Rohit
can anyone please let me know how long it take to allocate case officer for on shore application for subclass 190

thanks in advance


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congratulations*



ajay16984 said:


> Woooohooooo......I got my grant guys.
> 
> Thanks alot everyone for your support and good luck for your grants.


Hello Ajay,

What are your timelines, although you have been posting here in the Brisbane Team34, can you also tell who your CO was ?

Rgds


----------



## Judy&Rob

Hi,

I had a case officer within 10 days


----------



## 100rab

*what is this supposed to mean*

I got my medicals done on 4-May, and also requested for PCC from Australia.

On 23-May, I got an e-mail from CO that she is waiting to receive my PCC certificate and Medicals.

I did not receive the PCC from Australia Police, probably because the post got lost somewhere in transit. I am not too worried, because I can always get a PCC done again.

But the problem is- I checked with the medical center and they said they had already uploaded my medicals on 7-May.

So what is it supposed to mean? Are my medicals referred ? If yes, why would the CO ask me for the medicals in e-mail.. wouldnt she already know that my medicals are referred ?

Somebody please help me understand what could be happening ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## sweetsam

ajay16984 said:


> Woooohooooo......I got my grant guys.
> 
> Thanks alot everyone for your support and good luck for your grants.


Great good luck dude !!!


----------



## maverick27

Finally...received the grant letter today....its an amazing feeling...
Thank you very much for all the support. I didn't expect any decision this week as CO was allocated only last week...It was a pleasant surprise to see the letter when i casually checked the status in evisa portal...now looks like i have too many things to do as i'm planning to migrate before end of June...

Hope everyone in this forum receive their grant soon....your golden days are not too far away...


----------



## maverick27

Finally...received the grant letter today....its an amazing feeling...
Thank you very much for all the support. I didn't expect any decision this week as CO was allocated only last week...It was a pleasant surprise to see the letter when i casually checked the status in evisa portal...now looks like i have too many things to do as i'm planning to migrate before end of June...

Hope everyone in this forum receive their grant soon....your golden day is not too far away..


----------



## ayshasworld

maverick27 said:


> Finally...received the grant letter today....its an amazing feeling...
> Thank you very much for all the support. I didn't expect any decision this week as CO was allocated only last week...It was a pleasant surprise to see the letter when i casually checked the status in evisa portal...now looks like i have too many things to do as i'm planning to migrate before end of June...
> 
> Hope everyone in this forum receive their grant soon....your golden day is not too far away..


Congrats!! :clap2: Very happy to hear that, it also makes me hopeful that our day is close!


----------



## ashadi

maverick27 said:


> Finally...received the grant letter today....its an amazing feeling...
> Thank you very much for all the support. I didn't expect any decision this week as CO was allocated only last week...It was a pleasant surprise to see the letter when i casually checked the status in evisa portal...now looks like i have too many things to do as i'm planning to migrate before end of June...
> 
> Hope everyone in this forum receive their grant soon....your golden day is not too far away..


Congratulations. ::clap2:lane::clap2:


----------



## JoannaAch

maverick27 said:


> Finally...received the grant letter today....its an amazing feeling...
> Thank you very much for all the support. I didn't expect any decision this week as CO was allocated only last week...It was a pleasant surprise to see the letter when i casually checked the status in evisa portal...now looks like i have too many things to do as i'm planning to migrate before end of June...
> 
> Hope everyone in this forum receive their grant soon....your golden day is not too far away..


Congratulations! I also applied in April (25th), but had a small delay in medicals and they were only uploaded 2 days ago. 
You want to move permanently in June? That's quick! Are you moving to Melbourne?


----------



## maverick27

JoannaAch said:


> Congratulations! I also applied in April (25th), but had a small delay in medicals and they were only uploaded 2 days ago.
> You want to move permanently in June? That's quick! Are you moving to Melbourne?


Yes, its a permanent move....I was in Australia for 7 yrs...so have few friends who can make my life bit easy....of course, moving to Melbourne...

Hope you get urs soon..


----------



## vinnie88

hi guys, i hope you can help me with this.. my brother wants to accompany me to melbourne in august, he has a 176 in progress. Would this disqualify him from obtaining a tourist visa? 

if his tourist visa application gets rejected, will this affect his PR in any forms ? 

Would appreciate your thoughts and opinions on this. 

thanks!


----------



## navjeet

Finally the day has arrived for that golden mail and very happy to say me and my family got the grant. Hurrayyyyyy!!!!!;;;


----------



## masud09

ils2_fly said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> Your are lucky and got CO very quickly. Did s/he ask any documents?


s/he requested all documents that already uploaded. MEDS, PCC and spouse IELTS.


----------



## ashanti7311

Hi everyone

I am just in the process of getting my fee for my 190 visa application. I have also requested the PCC ahead of time. Apart from the medical, I am interested to know what other docs do they request?

Regards


----------



## masud09

ningbo said:


> today? the DIAC is working?


yes on Saturday.


----------



## masud09

maverick27 said:


> Finally...received the grant letter today....its an amazing feeling...
> Thank you very much for all the support. I didn't expect any decision this week as CO was allocated only last week...It was a pleasant surprise to see the letter when i casually checked the status in evisa portal...now looks like i have too many things to do as i'm planning to migrate before end of June...
> 
> Hope everyone in this forum receive their grant soon....your golden day is not too far away..


Congrats!:clap2:


----------



## ashadi

navjeet said:


> Finally the day has arrived for that golden mail and very happy to say me and my family got the grant. Hurrayyyyyy!!!!!;;;


Congratulations Navjeet :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Can you please share your timeline


----------



## nazanin5879

maverick27 said:


> Finally...received the grant letter today....its an amazing feeling...
> Thank you very much for all the support. I didn't expect any decision this week as CO was allocated only last week...It was a pleasant surprise to see the letter when i casually checked the status in evisa portal...now looks like i have too many things to do as i'm planning to migrate before end of June...
> 
> Hope everyone in this forum receive their grant soon....your golden days are not too far away...


hi dear friend congradulation
it is very very good , becuase its near 4 months that i applied and my case officer even didnt request for any documents

did you front load your medicals and pcc ? form 80 and 1221


----------



## indianinact

karenSt said:


> Hi fellas,
> I have a question regarding travel before visa grant....
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 8 th may and awaiting Co allotment. Meanwhile I am done with my PCC but medicals is still pending. I am currently in India but lodged my application through an agent in Australia.
> Now my employer is asking me to go to Australia after 2 weeks on a 2month assignment since I hold a 457 visa. I am in a dilemma whether I should avail this opportunity because I don't know if it can affect my in progress visa application or medicals or any queries/requirements DIaC may have in future.
> 
> Please advice guys what should I do???????? I don't want to take any risks at is stage


It should not impact anything. Just update your agent to update your address in the application. 

Your agent should be able to advise you if it is otherwise.


----------



## monty83

navjeet said:


> Finally the day has arrived for that golden mail and very happy to say me and my family got the grant. Hurrayyyyyy!!!!!;;;


congrats mate...which visa category and which part of aus.:clap2:


----------



## lion2013

Hello Burge ( From Nigeria ) 

I have received an identical response thro my agent from diac .

we had submit additional docs CO had asked on 3rd April,13 , CO confirmed
receipt and said will be intouch if anything else required.

2 days ago when my agent asked update , the same response you received we
got .

Its been 7 weeks so far and no idea how long more we have to wait or the
progress.


----------



## nazanin5879

dear all
i have one question, in my application for me and my husband there is a link which is arrange your health examinations,should do the health examination or i should wait for my CO to request for it ?


----------



## karenSt

Thanks indianinact for your response, yes I have sent an email to my agent too but he is unresponsive and I have only a day to decide. Would you know if my travel to Australia put me on bridging visa once I land there? It certainly does if you apply onshore but I don't if it will in my case. Asking cz one can't travel back overseas if he is on bridging visa until application is decided



indianinact said:


> It should not impact anything. Just update your agent to update your address in the application.
> 
> Your agent should be able to advise you if it is otherwise.


----------



## mirza_755

ajay16984 said:


> Woooohooooo......I got my grant guys.
> 
> Thanks alot everyone for your support and good luck for your grants.


Congrats brother. Best of luck ..........


----------



## reehan

navjeet said:


> Finally the day has arrived for that golden mail and very happy to say me and my family got the grant. Hurrayyyyyy!!!!!;;;


Congrat. Can u plz share ur timelines? Did ur medicals refer to moc?


----------



## mirza_755

masud09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I got my CO. Team 34 ML


Dear Masud Bhai

Below person whose CO was ML, T34. However, hope your grant soon for going to Perth ..........


----------



## mirza_755

maverick27 said:


> Finally...received the grant letter today....its an amazing feeling...
> Thank you very much for all the support. I didn't expect any decision this week as CO was allocated only last week...It was a pleasant surprise to see the letter when i casually checked the status in evisa portal...now looks like i have too many things to do as i'm planning to migrate before end of June...
> 
> Hope everyone in this forum receive their grant soon....your golden days are not too far away...


Really quicker replied. Is there no dependency in your application ? However, best of luck dear Maverick


----------



## madrag

maverick27 said:


> Finally...received the grant letter today....its an amazing feeling...
> Thank you very much for all the support. I didn't expect any decision this week as CO was allocated only last week...It was a pleasant surprise to see the letter when i casually checked the status in evisa portal...now looks like i have too many things to do as i'm planning to migrate before end of June...
> 
> Hope everyone in this forum receive their grant soon....your golden days are not too far away...


That was fast. congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## sachindev

HI Experts,

I have to file 190 Visa on monday , please share what all documents needed and what spwecific information asked while loding the visa.

Thanks in advance, God bless you all.

Regards/Sachindev


----------



## ashadi

sachindev said:


> HI Experts,
> 
> I have to file 190 Visa on monday , please share what all documents needed and what spwecific information asked while loding the visa.
> 
> Thanks in advance, God bless you all.
> 
> Regards/Sachindev


You will need following docs

1. Educational Certificates
2. Work Experience Certificates
3. Birth Certificates 
4. Passport [scan all pages]
5. Marriage Certificate 
6. Birth Certificate for all dependants
7. Spouse Educational Certificates
8. IELTS TRF for all dependants 
9. Skill Assesement Copies.
10. Form 80 for all dependants
11. Bank statements 
12. Payslips 2-3 months from each year
13. Tax certificates for each year


----------



## roninquick

maverick27 said:


> Finally...received the grant letter today....its an amazing feeling...
> Thank you very much for all the support. I didn't expect any decision this week as CO was allocated only last week...It was a pleasant surprise to see the letter when i casually checked the status in evisa portal...now looks like i have too many things to do as i'm planning to migrate before end of June...
> 
> Hope everyone in this forum receive their grant soon....your golden day is not too far away..


congratulations mate...did u receive the grant mail as well?!

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## maverick27

roninquick said:


> congratulations mate...did u receive the grant mail as well?!
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


My agent would have received the email...Need to talk to him on Monday...
I'm not able to open the grant letter from the evisa site...it just throws up the blank page...how do i raise this issue with the technical team?


----------



## indianinact

Well you would travel on 457 and would need to apply for bridging A visa as far as I understand. 


Call diac on Monday morning and ask for advice. They are quite helpful


----------



## burge

lion2013 said:


> Hello Burge ( From Nigeria )
> 
> I have received an identical response thro my agent from diac .
> 
> we had submit additional docs CO had asked on 3rd April,13 , CO confirmed
> receipt and said will be intouch if anything else required.
> 
> 2 days ago when my agent asked update , the same response you received we
> got .
> 
> Its been 7 weeks so far and no idea how long more we have to wait or the
> progress.


hi lion2013,
i placed a call to my CO two weeks ago and after checking on the system, she stated that certain security checks were ongoing and she couldn't state when the application process would be concluded. i think this is peculiar with people in T34 brisbane though. the next week after the call, my former employer informed me about a request from the aussie high commission to verify some things. 
so for now, its fingers crossed. i dont think the team is slow, i think the verifications are not coming in fast enough for them to make a decision.
i hope we all have a grant filled week.
we win!


----------



## migo83

Guys, Is CO AM from team 33 alive and replying to emails?


----------



## lion2013

*190*

Hello Borge,
When I had done my Vetassess , they had already conducted verifications by telephone to the office that was some months earlier.
Anyways , just keeping in prayer and hope that all goes well and we get our grant
soon...wishing you all the best too !


----------



## So many dreams

maverick27 said:


> My agent would have received the email...Need to talk to him on Monday...
> I'm not able to open the grant letter from the evisa site...it just throws up the blank page...how do i raise this issue with the technical team?




Hi Maverick, I am so surprised to see that you have received your grant just after one week of your co allocation. I think it is very rare, isn't? What is your opinion about it? I am going to submit my visa application next week, don't know how much will it take 

you are one lucky person :clap2:
Congrats!! so when are you planning to travel to AUS?


----------



## vinnie88

burge said:


> hi lion2013,
> i placed a call to my CO two weeks ago and after checking on the system, she stated that certain security checks were ongoing and she couldn't state when the application process would be concluded. i think this is peculiar with people in T34 brisbane though. the next week after the call, my former employer informed me about a request from the aussie high commission to verify some things.
> so for now, its fingers crossed. i dont think the team is slow, i think the verifications are not coming in fast enough for them to make a decision.
> i hope we all have a grant filled week.
> we win!



I was with Team 34 and my CO said the same thing to me. It took nearly 3 months for the security checks to be over in my case.


----------



## DOLAY

HI Members,

1) what do we upload under the "evidence of health". I think the medical exam results will be directly sent to the immigration by the clinic

2) do we need to upload employment details if we are not claiming points for employment?


----------



## ashadi

DOLAY said:


> HI Members,
> 
> 1) what do we upload under the "evidence of health". I think the medical exam results will be directly sent to the immigration by the clinic
> 
> 2) do we need to upload employment details if we are not claiming points for employment?


1. Yes medical examination results will be directly uploaded.
2. Employment details are mandatory in case of 190 VISA as it is based on Skilled Category and without skill assesement you are not eligible for 190 or 189 category VISA.


----------



## roninquick

migo83 said:


> Guys, Is CO AM from team 33 alive and replying to emails?


i have the same co..not heard from him for last 10 days..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## DOLAY

ashadi said:


> 1. Yes medical examination results will be directly uploaded.
> 2. Employment details are mandatory in case of 190 VISA as it is based on Skilled Category and without skill assesement you are not eligible for 190 or 189 category VISA.



But work experience is not mandatory for this visas and even qualifications are enough to gain skill assessment isn't it?


----------



## slagozzz

DOLAY said:


> But work experience is not mandatory for this visas and even qualifications are enough to gain skill assessment isn't it?


Yeah, you are right. If you do not claim any points for work experience then no need to submit any documents for that. You need documents only to verify your claimed points.


----------



## DOLAY

slagozzz said:


> Yeah, you are right. If you do not claim any points for work experience then no need to submit any documents for that. You need documents only to verify your claimed points.



Thanks bro, I got this link on my online portal which says "overseas work experience---recommended". May be I will upload my employment letter. But I am sure I wont need to give all the payslip/bankstatement/tax details stff coz i didnt claim work experience points.

I have 5 years work experience in the same field, but the company has no records of my payslips and I lost them myself. SO I deliberately ticked "not relevant" for the first 3 years of employment and ticked "relevant" against the last two years. so that way I ended up not claiming points for employment. I hope I did the right thing. Pls advise members


----------



## nazarwaheed

Hi all there

uday and others who might help me with the query.
As i have added my parents in non-migrating dependents. Now do i need to provide their PCCs as well??


----------



## JoannaAch

DOLAY said:


> Thanks bro, I got this link on my online portal which says "overseas work experience---recommended". May be I will upload my employment letter. But I am sure I wont need to give all the payslip/bankstatement/tax details stff coz i didnt claim work experience points.
> 
> I have 5 years work experience in the same field, but the company has no records of my payslips and I lost them myself. SO I deliberately ticked "not relevant" for the first 3 years of employment and ticked "relevant" against the last two years. so that way I ended up not claiming points for employment. I hope I did the right thing. Pls advise members


Yes, you are right. I had also only marked two years of experience as "relevant" in my EOI and my CO has not asked for any evidence of work. "Recommended" status is a normal status for all documents, only the ones marked as "required" or "requested" are necessary.


----------



## slagozzz

nazarwaheed said:


> Hi all there
> 
> uday and others who might help me with the query.
> As i have added my parents in non-migrating dependents. Now do i need to provide their PCCs as well??



you need to provide medical for them, not sure about PCC. Please ask your CO....


----------



## slagozzz

DOLAY said:


> Thanks bro, I got this link on my online portal which says "overseas work experience---recommended". May be I will upload my employment letter. But I am sure I wont need to give all the payslip/bankstatement/tax details stff coz i didnt claim work experience points.
> 
> I have 5 years work experience in the same field, but the company has no records of my payslips and I lost them myself. SO I deliberately ticked "not relevant" for the first 3 years of employment and ticked "relevant" against the last two years. so that way I ended up not claiming points for employment. I hope I did the right thing. Pls advise members


Mate, in my e-visa portal australia qualification, autralia experience etc. were shown recommended although i did not claim point for them. You do not need to rely on evisa. wait for CO to ask for documents and then upload them or directly send them to CO.......


----------



## DOLAY

JoannaAch said:


> Yes, you are right. I had also only marked two years of experience as "relevant" in my EOI and my CO has not asked for any evidence of work. "Recommended" status is a normal status for all documents, only the ones marked as "required" or "requested" are necessary.


Thank you mate for this information. So you actually have more than 2 years experience? I was afraid that they might think its "wrong information" since we are saying its "not relevant" although it might be "relevant" experience.


----------



## nazarwaheed

slagozzz said:


> you need to provide medical for them, not sure about PCC. Please ask your CO....


this is where i am confused !! they are not travelling with me !! so why medical ??

PCC is free in Pakistan  no issue for that

can you explain?


----------



## hassankakh

*security check time frame*

Hi There

I have applied for 189 some 12 weeks ago and haven't heard anything from co. So I called diac 4 weeks ago and was informed that co is assigned and he is assessing my application... but based on what I read here it's likely that I am undergoing an external security check because of my country of origin(IRAN), has anyone here undergone this process and has a clue how long does this take under this visa.

I know i should be patient but having any kind of information will ease this frustrating time.

Thanks in advance


----------



## indianinact

*How do I know if a CO is allocated ?*

How do I know if a CO is allocated ? Will I get an email or will it update the status ?


----------



## hassankakh

indianinact said:


> How do I know if a CO is allocated ? Will I get an email or will it update the status ?


It's either through an email you receive from co asking for some documents, or the grant notification. otherwise it could be similar to my case where i didn't receive any updates and only realized I have a co after calling DIAC in the 8th week and asking for my application status


----------



## maverick27

So many dreams said:


> Hi Maverick, I am so surprised to see that you have received your grant just after one week of your co allocation. I think it is very rare, isn't? What is your opinion about it? I am going to submit my visa application next week, don't know how much will it take
> 
> you are one lucky person :clap2:
> Congrats!! so when are you planning to travel to AUS?


Yes, i'm equally surprised as well...i didn't expect grant in 10 days after CO allocation....one thing i have done is to front load all documents...completed medicals, PCC & Form 80 before CO requesting for it....may be this would have helped me or may be not...

I'm planning to migrate before end of June...

Wish you a quicker grant as well...


----------



## danpid

hassankakh said:


> Hi There
> 
> I have applied for 189 some 12 weeks ago and haven't heard anything from co. So I called diac 4 weeks ago and was informed that co is assigned and he is assessing my application... but based on what I read here it's likely that I am undergoing an external security check because of my country of origin(IRAN), has anyone here undergone this process and has a clue how long does this take under this visa.
> 
> I know i should be patient but having any kind of information will ease this frustrating time.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Hassankakh, 

I'm from Iran too. I lodged my 189 application in December and I also got referred to security checks as per CO's email. It didn't take that long as you can see from my signature. Please see my signature for exact details. 

Unfortunately it takes much longer for most other Iranians I've met online due to their circumstances being quite different to mine. My advice is not to compare your timeline with theirs, and just be patient and hopeful to get your grant! 

Lots of factors affect the timing of these external checks such as your previous travel history, your previous visits to Australia. your employment background, having a spouse or being single, people being included in your application, previous visa refusals and visits to certain high risk countries etc etc, just to give you a clear picture. 


being an offshore or onshore applicant on a certain visa doesnt affect the process at all, despite a big misconception by many applicants.

Having previous employment within the defense sector at any country other than Australia could adversely complicate your application though.

I hope you get your grant soon


----------



## danpid

vinnie88 said:


> hi guys, i hope you can help me with this.. my brother wants to accompany me to melbourne in august, he has a 176 in progress. Would this disqualify him from obtaining a tourist visa?
> 
> if his tourist visa application gets rejected, will this affect his PR in any forms ?
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts and opinions on this.
> 
> thanks!


Hi Vinnie, 

The only problem is that the assessing visa officer would have some difficulties regarding your brothers case because a visitor visa must satisfy the "genuine tourism purpose " criteria and his current PR application would question this. However, in reality, he is a genuine tourist and he wants to visit the country and see it for himself but from a black&white and legal point of view, he doesnt have a genuine tourist intention which could get his visitor visa denied. 

Having a tourist visa refusal will not affect his PR at all as long as he doesnt provide any false and or misleading documents to get it.

It's just a matter of luck in his case.

I think having a cover letter in an honest and simple structure explaining why he really needs this visa could definitely help!

Please double check this with a Registered Migration agent!

In case of a refusal, they will send you a letter explaining why he was refused ( not a genuine tourist ) . Forward this letter as soon as possible to his CO and keep the CO updated.


----------



## saintkamy

What forms do I need to submit along with my application? Like form 16 & 80?
And do I have to submit form 80 for main applicant and each dependent separately?
I know acs is required but do I have to submit eoi points break up and summary too?


----------



## Dr.Oz

TOPGUN said:


> Hey Dr. OZ thats good to hear. So have you uploaded all docs? do you have any plan to front load Meds and PCC.
> 
> :ranger::ranger::ranger:


Sorry for such a late response. ..topgun...yes I have submitted all the documents. ...pcc and medical as well...thats y eager to see a quick grant thanks


----------



## Dr.Oz

cctt123 said:


> It is going very slowly. Since I received my CO email on last Thursday, I did not heard from her by now. It has been a week already.
> 
> How about you, any good news?


Well no news is good news as well some times....nope I haven't hears from anyone yet ...I just applied a week ago


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

I uploaded my PCC on 17 May. Meds were done in April already. Havent heard anything from CO after that. Dont know whats causing the delay. How long does it take after all documents have been submitted?


----------



## udayNSW

nazarwaheed said:


> Hi all there
> 
> uday and others who might help me with the query.
> As i have added my parents in non-migrating dependents. Now do i need to provide their PCCs as well??


I am not sure bro.


----------



## hassankakh

danpid said:


> Hi Hassankakh,
> 
> I'm from Iran too. I lodged my 189 application in December and I also got referred to security checks as per CO's email. It didn't take that long as you can see from my signature. Please see my signature for exact details.
> 
> Unfortunately it takes much longer for most other Iranians I've met online due to their circumstances being quite different to mine. My advice is not to compare your timeline with theirs, and just be patient and hopeful to get your grant!
> 
> Lots of factors affect the timing of these external checks such as your previous travel history, your previous visits to Australia. your employment background, having a spouse or being single, people being included in your application, previous visa refusals and visits to certain high risk countries etc etc, just to give you a clear picture.
> 
> 
> being an offshore or onshore applicant on a certain visa doesnt affect the process at all, despite a big misconception by many applicants.
> 
> Having previous employment within the defense sector at any country other than Australia could adversely complicate your application though.
> 
> I hope you get your grant soon


Hi danpid.

Thanks for you detailed response. I guess the best is to wait and don't panic because when it comes to the security check there is not much one can do. 
My only surprise is that if someone goes through security check twice. When I first applied for a working visa to australia it took 14 month to get granted, and per co's email, 10 month of which was security check, and now again... grrrrrr


----------



## slagozzz

nazarwaheed said:


> this is where i am confused !! they are not travelling with me !! so why medical ??
> 
> PCC is free in Pakistan  no issue for that
> 
> can you explain?


If they are not travelling with you then why did you include them in your application? There are many members in this forum has did the same mistake and eventually they excluded their parents from their application as due to the Australian Immigration Law you have to submit medical for each applicant and if any one failed to meet the medical then whole application will be refused. Beware of this.


----------



## EA55

Hi All,

I have applied for 189 visa on 02/04/2013 and till to date I haven't received any update on my application. I have uploaded all of my documents including PCC and medicals.

Today I called Immigration to double check if my application is allocated to a case officer since my application is nearing the 8 week timeline mentioned on the Immigration website.
They mentioned that my application is allocated to a case officer from GSM Adelaide Team2.

Can anyone please let me know if they are allocated to the same team and what the experience of getting grant's from this team?

Regards,
EA55


----------



## udayNSW

I have lodged my application on 17th but didnt get a CO assigned to me yet.....

I have also uploaded all the docs,

When can i expect a CO and a grant?? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ayshasworld

*We got the visa!!!*

Hi everyone, so happy to say we got our grant letter today!!! :clap2:

Thanks to everyone who gave your support and encouragement on this forum.


----------



## slagozzz

ayshasworld said:


> Hi everyone, so happy to say we got our grant letter today!!! :clap2:
> 
> Thanks to everyone who gave your support and encouragement on this forum.


Congrats.........


----------



## mandanapu

ayshasworld said:


> Hi everyone, so happy to say we got our grant letter today!!! :clap2:
> 
> Thanks to everyone who gave your support and encouragement on this forum.


Congrats Ayesha,
Our timelines and co's are same. So I think I'm not too far for my grant. Cud u pls tell me whether ur medicals or referred or not?

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## udayNSW

ayshasworld said:


> Hi everyone, so happy to say we got our grant letter today!!! :clap2:
> 
> Thanks to everyone who gave your support and encouragement on this forum.


My hearty congratulations...:clap2:


----------



## ashadi

ayshasworld said:


> Hi everyone, so happy to say we got our grant letter today!!! :clap2:
> 
> Thanks to everyone who gave your support and encouragement on this forum.


Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ayshasworld

mandanapu said:


> Congrats Ayesha,
> Our timelines and co's are same. So I think I'm not too far for my grant. Cud u pls tell me whether ur medicals or referred or not?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Hi Mandanapu, no meds were not referred, but I am sure your day is also very close! Good luck!

And thanks again all!


----------



## vishsang

*Disclaimer:* This is a query, not an assertion.

When we called our agent today, she said that application processing should get quicker now since we are approaching July 1 soon-ish and that there will be a push to finalize pending applications before the ceilings are reset.

Has anyone been told something like this or come across this elsewhere? I couldn't find anything on the skill select website or this forum to corroborate this bit of information. I think it might have been the case last year since they were introducing skill select and wanted to finalize other subclasses that were being discontinued after launch of skillselect.

I'd like to believe it is true... but....


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

ayshasworld said:


> Hi everyone, so happy to say we got our grant letter today!!! :clap2:
> 
> Thanks to everyone who gave your support and encouragement on this forum.


Awesome congratulations!!!


----------



## gwaikar

Hi,

Anyone received the grant whose CO is BK.
It seems she is very slow in the processing.

I have send numerous mail, with no reply from her. I have also called last week but she was not available.
Following are my timelines.

My CO is also BK and following are my timelines
Applied(visa type 189) : 6-Jan-2013
CO allocated : 4-March-2013.
Documents submitted : 22-March-2013.
Request from more documents : 17-April-2013.
Documents submitted : 16-May-2013
visa grant : Waiting (No documents pending from my side)

I think I am the oldest applicant with this CO


----------



## Furan

gwaikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone received the grant whose CO is BK.
> It seems she is very slow in the processing.
> 
> I have send numerous mail, with no reply from her. I have also called last week but she was not available.
> Following are my timelines.
> 
> My CO is also BK and following are my timelines
> Applied(visa type 189) : 6-Jan-2013
> CO allocated : 4-March-2013.
> Documents submitted : 22-March-2013.
> Request from more documents : 17-April-2013.
> Documents submitted : 16-May-2013
> visa grant : Waiting (No documents pending from my side)
> 
> I think I am the oldest applicant with this CO


I am in the same situation. mu CO is AM. 
Don't worry! Relax) I think you are undergoing some checks as well as me. 

regards,


----------



## vishsang

gwaikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone received the grant whose CO is BK.
> It seems she is very slow in the processing.
> 
> I have send numerous mail, with no reply from her. I have also called last week but she was not available.
> Following are my timelines.
> 
> My CO is also BK and following are my timelines
> Applied(visa type 189) : 6-Jan-2013
> CO allocated : 4-March-2013.
> Documents submitted : 22-March-2013.
> Request from more documents : 17-April-2013.
> Documents submitted : 16-May-2013
> visa grant : Waiting (No documents pending from my side)
> 
> I think I am the oldest applicant with this CO


I've scoured the forum for applicants with BK who have a grant. No such luck yet.
If you're the oldest applicant with BK then she might be a relatively new CO in my opinion.

By the way, also seems like one of the few COs who does not ask for all documents in one go. She sent multiple document requests to another applicant too.


----------



## vishsang

gwaikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone received the grant whose CO is BK.
> It seems she is very slow in the processing.
> 
> I have send numerous mail, with no reply from her. I have also called last week but she was not available.
> Following are my timelines.
> 
> My CO is also BK and following are my timelines
> Applied(visa type 189) : 6-Jan-2013
> CO allocated : 4-March-2013.
> Documents submitted : 22-March-2013.
> Request from more documents : 17-April-2013.
> Documents submitted : 16-May-2013
> visa grant : Waiting (No documents pending from my side)
> 
> I think I am the oldest applicant with this CO


If you don't mind me asking, what documents did she ask for each time?


----------



## gwaikar

vishsang said:


> I've scoured the forum for applicants with BK who have a grant. No such luck yet.
> If you're the oldest applicant with BK then she might be a relatively new CO in my opinion.
> 
> By the way, also seems like one of the few COs who does not ask for all documents in one go. She sent multiple document requests to another applicant too.


Yes that's testing my patience.
Do you have any direct contact number of BK. If so please let me know.

As all my documents are submitted and employment verification is done in April. I am confused about the reason for this delay. 
Is there any way to know the reason ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Furan

mmm...the official processing time is 12 months) 
remember that! 
You have no rights to know the real reason what they are doing, Tis is the DIAC! the System. There is processing according to law! 
Sorry but this is the fact. 
The more you enquiry to your officer, the less likely you would be granted soon.

Be patient. Some people are waiting for 12-24 months to finish the checking! 
really((((


----------



## va13

Hi Vishsang,
it is possible, happened the same with my friend last yr..
they try to clear the backlogs, atleast the close ones.


----------



## rashed-rahman

EA55 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa on 02/04/2013 and till to date I haven't received any update on my application. I have uploaded all of my documents including PCC and medicals.
> 
> Today I called Immigration to double check if my application is allocated to a case officer since my application is nearing the 8 week timeline mentioned on the Immigration website.
> They mentioned that my application is allocated to a case officer from GSM Adelaide Team2.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if they are allocated to the same team and what the experience of getting grant's from this team?
> 
> Regards,
> EA55



applied on 8th Feb, C/O: 8th April (Adelaide Team 2), until now nothing..


----------



## udayNSW

udayNSW said:


> I have lodged my application on 17th but didnt get a CO assigned to me yet.....
> 
> I have also uploaded all the docs,
> 
> When can i expect a CO and a grant?? :fingerscrossed:


Can someone give me a estimate please...


----------



## ashadi

udayNSW said:


> Can someone give me a estimate please...


No one can estimate exact time required for receiving grant as it varies from case to case.


----------



## udayNSW

ashadi said:


> No one can estimate exact time required for receiving grant as it varies from case to case.


My query wasnt about getting the grant,
I wanted to check the average time for the CO to be assigned


----------



## ashadi

udayNSW said:


> My query wasnt about getting the grant,
> I wanted to check the average time for the CO to be assigned


Average time for getting CO is 4 weeks.


----------



## udayNSW

ashadi said:


> Average time for getting CO is 4 weeks.


Oh cool,
Thank you ashadi.


----------



## gwaikar

vishsang said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what documents did she ask for each time?


1) Initially she asked for From 80 (for me and my wife), Form 1221(for wife), birth certificates of me and wife,Health checkup reports (me,wife,kid),PCC for India (me and wife), English language proficiency certificate (for wife).
2) I told her while submitting the documents mentioned in point 1 that I have applied and waiting for PCC of U.K. So she asked me for PCC of UK and transcripts of my wife's education (as I had sumbitted the letter from her Univ as a certificate).

Hope this helps.


----------



## vishsang

gwaikar said:


> 1) Initially she asked for From 80 (for me and my wife), Form 1221(for wife), birth certificates of me and wife,Health checkup reports (me,wife,kid),PCC for India (me and wife), English language proficiency certificate (for wife).
> 2) I told her while submitting the documents mentioned in point 1 that I have applied and waiting for PCC of U.K. So she asked me for PCC of UK and transcripts of my wife's education (as I had sumbitted the letter from her Univ as a certificate).
> 
> Hope this helps.


Great, thanks. Why did she ask for birth certificates? Were the SSC marksheets showing your DOB not enough or did you not upload them?


----------



## ravviv

*Query ayment for 190 Visa*

Hi All,

I have to pay the fee for Visa charges thro online.Do we have to use the only credit card else debit card is enough to pay the payment.My debit card is a Visa card and i think there is not much difference in using between credit card or debit card payment.

Please help me here with your inputs.


----------



## slagozzz

ravviv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have to pay the fee for Visa charges thro online.Do we have to use the only credit card else debit card is enough to pay the payment.My debit card is a Visa card and i think there is not much difference in using between credit card or debit card payment.
> 
> Please help me here with your inputs.


You can pay by either debit or credit card.


----------



## ashadi

ravviv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have to pay the fee for Visa charges thro online.Do we have to use the only credit card else debit card is enough to pay the payment.My debit card is a Visa card and i think there is not much difference in using between credit card or debit card payment.
> 
> Please help me here with your inputs.




I was also having Debit card but in my case my Bank didn't authorize internet payment so I had to use Credit Card for making payment. Check with your bank if they authorize Debit Card purchase over internet


----------



## roninquick

hi guys, m excited to share that i've got the grant today..
thanks for all the usefull info u all shared...all the very best to u all..cheers..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## ravviv

Thanks slagozz and ashadi for your inputs...


----------



## nazarwaheed

udayNSW said:


> Can someone give me a estimate please...


in next 20 days ... i am sure


----------



## nazanin5879

gwaikar said:


> Yes that's testing my patience.
> Do you have any direct contact number of BK. If so please let me know.
> 
> As all my documents are submitted and employment verification is done in April. I am confused about the reason for this delay.
> Is there any way to know the reason ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


dear friend
dont worry 
my situation is the same as u even worst than you ,i applied on 12 Feb 2013 and BK is my co and she didnt even ask for any documents yet,


----------



## PPbad

wow .. Congratulation. 

That was pretty quick . 



roninquick said:


> hi guys, m excited to share that i've got the grant today..
> thanks for all the usefull info u all shared...all the very best to u all..cheers..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## roninquick

PPbad said:


> wow .. Congratulation.
> 
> That was pretty quick .


thanks dear...wish u luck..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## gwaikar

vishsang said:


> Great, thanks. Why did she ask for birth certificates? Were the SSC marksheets showing your DOB not enough or did you not upload them?


I had uploaded the SSC certificates a passports earlier from which birth date can be verified.
But she asked me for birth certiifcates specifically. I do'nt know the reason for that.
Also the birth certificates should be in English, as in India in many states you will find the certiifcate in local languages. This needs to be translated before submitting it.


----------



## vishsang

OK, that makes 2 people (gwaikar and rajesh.149) who were asked for birth certificates despite uploading SSC marksheets. I am going to upload mine without being asked for it. I hope it reduces possible delays..


----------



## udayNSW

roninquick said:


> thanks dear...wish u luck..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


Your name says it all...."Quick"

My hearty congratulations on your grant.


----------



## roninquick

hi guys, m excited to share that i've got the grant today...
thanks for all the usefull information u guys shared..all the best to u all..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


----------



## monty83

roninquick said:


> hi guys, m excited to share that i've got the grant today..
> thanks for all the usefull info u all shared...all the very best to u all..cheers..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


Hi,...thts quick congrats a lot....i guess we should thnks to almighty to helped u to get the fast result and hope to have the same for all of us..ur co was frm which team n initial


----------



## lucky14

roninquick said:


> hi guys, m excited to share that i've got the grant today...
> thanks for all the usefull information u guys shared..all the best to u all..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13;


Congrates, was your case referred?


----------



## slagozzz

monty83 said:


> Hi,...thts quick congrats a lot....i guess we should thnks to almighty to helped u to get the fast result and hope to have the same for all of us..ur co was frm which team n initial


Hi monty, did your CO ask for any doc?


----------



## hunganh07

I wish I could sleep as long as possible until when I get up and get a grant letter


----------



## ayshasworld

*Migrating with family*

Hi guys, so I'm back again for your advice!

We are a family of four - my husband, myself, 2 kids nine and two years old. Do you think its advisable for my husband to go first and get set up and we follow in a couple of months?

Or is it workable for all of us to go together? We don't have any family/friends in Canberra. Where can I get good info on the actual move?


----------



## hunganh07

ayshasworld said:


> Hi guys, so I'm back again for your advice!
> 
> We are a family of four - my husband, myself, 2 kids nine and two years old. Do you think its advisable for my husband to go first and get set up and we follow in a couple of months?
> 
> Or is it workable for all of us to go together? We don't have any family/friends in Canberra. Where can I get good info on the actual move?


I think it is a good idea if you husband goes first to organise everything. It would be hard to move all family at the first time while you don't have friends/relatives there to help


----------



## udayNSW

ayshasworld said:


> Hi guys, so I'm back again for your advice!
> 
> We are a family of four - my husband, myself, 2 kids nine and two years old. Do you think its advisable for my husband to go first and get set up and we follow in a couple of months?
> 
> Or is it workable for all of us to go together? We don't have any family/friends in Canberra. Where can I get good info on the actual move?


Well,

In my case I am gonna move there first and setup everything and will bring my wife in a month. lane:


----------



## bijoypjob

Hi all,

My CO allocated on 24th May 2013 where I submitted application on 9 th May 2013.And CO (BG)asking overseas experience documents which I have already uploaded in Online application
Anyway I will send again these documents may be more related documents.Applied for PCC from India and preparing documents for PCC from Saudi Arabia nd Kuwait.
My visa is 489 

wish you all the best


----------



## mamunmaziz

rashed-rahman said:


> applied on 8th Feb, C/O: 8th April (Adelaide Team 2), until now nothing..


same team . Same country . Same upset.


----------



## Amiman

Anyone going from India to Australia via kuala lampur??? will there be any problem faced in the transit due to paper visa???


----------



## Doctor NSW

Hi folks,

after how many days of getting the medicals done does the hospital usually upload the documents? as the Health, Evidence of sections still states as Recommended ...

my medicals were done on 22nd May.


----------



## udayNSW

Doctor NSW said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> after how many days of getting the medicals done does the hospital usually upload the documents? as the Health, Evidence of sections still states as Recommended ...
> 
> my medicals were done on 22nd May.


They say they will take 5 days for sending the meds to the consulate.
Its more than a week but even my health Evidence says Recommended but my pic and also the declaration i made is showing up in the medical history.


----------



## Doctor NSW

udayNSW said:


> They say they will take 5 days for sending the meds to the consulate.
> Its more than a week but even my health Evidence says Recommended but my pic and also the declaration i made is showing up in the medical history.



Thanks. just checked now and my pic is also uploaded on the medical history.


----------



## tschaudry

gwaikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone received the grant whose CO is BK.
> It seems she is very slow in the processing.
> 
> I have send numerous mail, with no reply from her. I have also called last week but she was not available.
> Following are my timelines.
> 
> My CO is also BK and following are my timelines
> Applied(visa type 189) : 6-Jan-2013
> CO allocated : 4-March-2013.
> Documents submitted : 22-March-2013.
> Request from more documents : 17-April-2013.
> Documents submitted : 16-May-2013
> visa grant : Waiting (No documents pending from my side)
> 
> I think I am the oldest applicant with this CO


ya, she doesn't reply to mails.


----------



## tschaudry

gwaikar said:


> Yes that's testing my patience.
> Do you have any direct contact number of BK. If so please let me know.
> 
> As all my documents are submitted and employment verification is done in April. I am confused about the reason for this delay.
> Is there any way to know the reason ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Did they phone all employers?


----------



## Judy&Rob

Hi all,

I think ppl have to re upload docs because sometimes the CO can't download them for some reason, thts why they ask again sometimes to resend them


----------



## zamil525

hassankakh said:


> It's either through an email you receive from co asking for some documents, or the grant notification. otherwise it could be similar to my case where i didn't receive any updates and only realized I have a co after calling DIAC in the 8th week and asking for my application status


Can you please share the DIAC contact number ?


----------



## rana_abhijit

zamil525 said:


> Can you please share the DIAC contact number ?


Hi plz check the no +61 1300 364 613


----------



## roninquick

udayNSW said:


> Your name says it all...."Quick"
> 
> My hearty congratulations on your grant.


thanks dear..wish u all the best..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## roninquick

monty83 said:


> Hi,...thts quick congrats a lot....i guess we should thnks to almighty to helped u to get the fast result and hope to have the same for all of us..ur co was frm which team n initial


thanks dear.. co AM from team 33..all the best..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## roninquick

lucky14 said:


> Congrates, was your case referred?


thanks dear..no it was not referred..all the best..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## saintkamy

Hi all members
I have completed the evisa form and now uploading the documents
What forms do I need to submit along with my application? Like form 80?
And do I have to submit form 80 for main applicant and each dependent separately?I know acs is required but do I have to submit eoi points break up and summary too?


----------



## oorvee

roninquick said:


> thanks dear..wish u all the best..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


Hey Congratulations.....


----------



## oorvee

Doctor NSW said:


> Thanks. just checked now and my pic is also uploaded on the medical history.


This means that your medical is ref.


----------



## slagozzz

saintkamy said:


> Hi all members
> I have completed the evisa form and now uploading the documents
> What forms do I need to submit along with my application? Like form 80?
> And do I have to submit form 80 for main applicant and each dependent separately?I know acs is required but do I have to submit eoi points break up and summary too?


Form 80 is not mandatory. But keep it ready. If CO ask for it then you need to provide it.


----------



## rp10026391

bijoypjob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My CO allocated on 24th May 2013 where I submitted application on 9 th May 2013.And CO (BG)asking overseas experience documents which I have already uploaded in Online application
> Anyway I will send again these documents may be more related documents.Applied for PCC from India and preparing documents for PCC from Saudi Arabia nd Kuwait.
> My visa is 489
> 
> wish you all the best


we are on same boat (visa 489). i also got same CO (BG) on 21st May'13. asked for skills assessment, spouse english language , sponsor documents although i front loaded while lodging visa. 

since i dont have birth certificate of sponsor. i submitted all school & college records. i sent him yesterday only. no reply yet. lets see...


----------



## Prashanthik

Hi,

I could see that some of the documents which I have uploaded as part of the evisa are in received,required and recommended status.
Can anyone please clarify the meaning of the above status.
Does that mean that a CO is allocated?

Thanks.


----------



## hassankakh

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could see that some of the documents which I have uploaded as part of the evisa are in received,required and recommended status.
> Can anyone please clarify the meaning of the above status.
> Does that mean that a CO is allocated?
> 
> Thanks.


Not Neccessarilly, some of that happen automatic, CO allocation in this new visa (189) is a bit confusing, read previous threds


----------



## gwaikar

tschaudry said:


> Did they phone all employers?


They called the HR manager of my current company and the manager of my previous company (he had provided the reference letter).


----------



## va13

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could see that some of the documents which I have uploaded as part of the evisa are in received,required and recommended status.
> Can anyone please clarify the meaning of the above status.
> Does that mean that a CO is allocated?
> 
> Thanks.


This cant be the sole criteria for stating if a CO is allocated.
They have some backend team which checks and perhaps download the docs. 
You might get an email once a CO is allocated and he needs something. If all your paperwork is complete and CO is convinced for the same, you may get the grant directly.


----------



## vishal.dobariya

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could see that some of the documents which I have uploaded as part of the evisa are in received,required and recommended status.
> Can anyone please clarify the meaning of the above status.
> Does that mean that a CO is allocated?
> 
> Thanks.


When CO is allocated, he/she will communicate to you via email. So it's not confirmed based on your status of application. I got the grant still many documents are still in recommned state....


----------



## vishsang

gwaikar said:


> They called the HR manager of my current company and the manager of my previous company (he had provided the reference letter).


Was reference letter on company letterhead in both cases or was it an affidavit?


----------



## vishal.dobariya

i received grant letter today.


----------



## gwaikar

vishsang said:


> Was reference letter on company letterhead in both cases or was it an affidavit?


It was notarised as it was not possible for me to get on company letter head.


----------



## vishsang

gwaikar said:


> It was notarised as it was not possible for me to get on company letter head.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## rohitk

one question, 

I am not able to see any of my uploaded docs. is it normal or system error ??? or something else?


----------



## rupinder.jit

rohitk said:


> one question,
> 
> I am not able to see any of my uploaded docs. is it normal or system error ??? or something else?


It's a glitch in the system, do not do anything, try different browser(firefox)


----------



## rohitk

rupinder.jit said:


> It's a glitch in the system, do not do anything, try different browser(firefox)


alright, thanks for the reply, i will wait for sometime then


----------



## australia.ind

vishal.dobariya said:


> i received grant letter today.



Congrats mate,thats a great news!!
Can you share when ur medicals were refered and when it was cleared??

Did they ask for any additional tests....This will really help us to calculate the tomeline


----------



## turka

*filing up doc*

Hi Friends,

I am filing up the required doc for 190 submission at the moment.

Actually, i have got one year work experience as accountant.
I have got payslips and reference letter from my current employer.

Now, my question is that do i have to get the skilled employment letter from CPA for getting 5 point of work experience?

Or is it okay to just upload my payslip and reference letter for that?

Please advice me.

Regards,


----------



## abir50

mamunmaziz said:


> same team . Same country . Same upset.



Don't worry, I see people getting with as long as 3 months after CO allocation specially from our country.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nazarwaheed

here comes a big one !!

My son's name on ID card is Mohammad and on PP is Muhammad

how much deep trouble am i in?


----------



## AusExpat80

*Uploaded Documents not seen in the eVisa*

Hi guys,

Has anybody experienced this? Today when I logged in to the eVisa, I see that all the documents I uploaded and all the options available are missing. I only see View Application and view Receipt.

Is there anything to worry?


----------



## vishsang

AusExpat80 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anybody experienced this? Today when I logged in to the eVisa, I see that all the documents I uploaded and all the options available are missing. I only see View Application and view Receipt.
> 
> Is there anything to worry?


People have complained about this before. I think the consensus is that this is usually due to system maintenance and will get resolved shortly.


----------



## haryk

vishal.dobariya said:


> i received grant letter today.


Congratulations Vishal


----------



## cctt123

roninquick said:


> thanks dear.. co AM from team 33..all the best..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


Are you sevious??My Co is also AM but from Team 34 brisbane...


----------



## andrew_expat

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could see that some of the documents which I have uploaded as part of the evisa are in received,required and recommended status.
> Can anyone please clarify the meaning of the above status.
> Does that mean that a CO is allocated?
> 
> Thanks.


Not really. This is system generated message. You will be notified once CO is allocated.
Cheers


----------



## roninquick

oorvee said:


> This means that your medical is ref.


having ur pic uploaded in the med link doesnt mean that meds r referred..it appears once u complete ur medical & the hospital acknowledges back to the DIAC about it..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## va13

vishal.dobariya said:


> i received grant letter today.


congratulations vishal


----------



## chenyenli

Hi Guys,

just want to share my great moment with you.
I've got my grant email this morning.

It's quite fast for me. See my signature for the timeline.


----------



## va13

chenyenli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> just want to share my great moment with you.
> I've got my grant email this morning.
> 
> It's quite fast for me. See my signature for the timeline.


congrats chenyenli


----------



## vinnie88

abir50 said:


> Don't worry, I see people getting with as long as 3 months after CO allocation specially from our country.....:fingerscrossed:



Yeah it took my security check 3 months to clear. Do people from your country usually go through security checks? 

I know some nations go through it no matter what, but some countries are picked for external checks on a case-by-case basis. Hope yours is one of them.

wish you a speedy grant!


----------



## mirza_755

vishal.dobariya said:


> When CO is allocated, he/she will communicate to you via email. So it's not confirmed based on your status of application. I got the grant still many documents are still in recommned state....


Congrats...........

Which team you were ? Do you single or married ? How long your experience was ?


----------



## mirza_755

abir50 said:


> Don't worry, I see people getting with as long as 3 months after CO allocation specially from our country.....:fingerscrossed:


You are not right man. In my case, CO is allocated on 14th Feb 2013 and still I am waiting. However, in my view, its depend on your job experience, family status (single or married, children or not), external security check issue, medical clearance issue, even for assessment authority (EA/ACS). 

I know three colleagues 1) VISA-175, no feedback, applied 26th Nov 2011 2) VISA 176, no feedback, Applied on 21th Feb 2012 and 3) VISA 176, no feedback, Applied on 21th April 2012. What should you say. However, good news is that one colleagues who got grant on 28th April 2013 and applied 7th Sep 2012 VISA 190. 

Lets see what scenario will happen for remaining Bangladeshi.


----------



## greenmiles

Hi Mirza_755,
It seems to me you are right. By the look of it, Security/departmental/routine check is really alluring to the case officers as it takes considerable amount of time and they can relax................... specially looks like bangladeshi's are in the font line in this applicant category even though the reason is unknown till now.


----------



## greenmiles

*Another team 34 victim here!*

hello, fellow members,
this is another team 34 victim here, applied on march and got allocated on april, submitted all docs, but no correspondence from co yet, by the look of it cronic security check............................


----------



## cctt123

Furan said:


> I am in the same situation. mu CO is AM.
> Don't worry! Relax) I think you are undergoing some checks as well as me.
> 
> regards,


Same CO, AM, she is very slow on relying email, no response since 12days ago...


----------



## lohit81

rajat8676 said:


> Hi Lohit,
> I am assgined to Team 2 Adelaide RL too. Its been 4 weeks since submitting all the documents, still waiting for grant.


Congratulations Rajat for ur visa...wishing a very happy journey lane:

-Lohit


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi,


I had taken up the medicals on 25th. I had called the hospital and they confirmed that the reports have been uploaded. Is there any way to confirm the same. And when exactly does the link to organize your health examinations disappear.


----------



## surajnepal

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could see that some of the documents which I have uploaded as part of the evisa are in received,required and recommended status.
> Can anyone please clarify the meaning of the above status.
> Does that mean that a CO is allocated?
> 
> Thanks.


HI, 

I am in similar situation in my evisa. 
What i think is recommended status pops up when the automatic system says these documents might be needed. 

Required status might pop up when case officer has asked you for your document or you have uploaded a document where it hasn't reached received stage and sits there as required. 

Received is obviously when the system has saved your document. 

I am saying this on my personal experience, please correct if wrong.


----------



## TreasureHunter

I'm so happy and excited to announce the GRANT I have received today, 29-May-13. Thank you expat forum and forum-mates, I gathered all info from here.


----------



## josh.machine

Hi folks,

I have got my IELTS results with an overall band score of 8.5 however i can claim only 10points as i have 7.5 in speaking. Is my understanding correct? 
I am going to file my EOI today hence needed few clarifications, and may ask for more during the day. 
ACS has assessed me for 6yrs2months Indian work ex and 2yrs3months Australian work ex, so i can claim 15points for my total work ex and 5 points for australian work ex, is my understanding correct?

Please advise at the earliest, thanks.


----------



## surajnepal

Hello Guys, 

I am very happy as i got my grant letter. No communication from Case Office untill the grant letter. Wohhhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...................

Applied on 6th may grant on 29th may. Pretty quick huh... Was scared to death before got email from skill select saying I have been removed from skill select. But when i checked my junk mail there was email from brisbane team 34 with the grant letter.


----------



## Manvir

vinnie88 said:


> Yeah it took my security check 3 months to clear. Do people from your country usually go through security checks?
> 
> I know some nations go through it no matter what, but some countries are picked for external checks on a case-by-case basis. Hope yours is one of them.
> 
> wish you a speedy grant!


Hi vinnie,

Do u know why u underwent security checks? I guess i m also under security checks may b bcoz I visited US and Holland in last 10 years due to work conditions.


----------



## surajnepal

TreasureHunter said:


> I'm so happy and excited to announce the GRANT I have received today, 29-May-13. Thank you expat forum and forum-mates, I gathered all info from here.


Congrats mate.... We got the grant on the same day..:clap2:


----------



## gwaikar

I called up DIAC today and the operator told me that my CO (BK) has 200 applications with her currently that is reason she has not responded to my mails
Do'nt know if this is true.

She told me to have patience and my application is in progress


----------



## Furan

Ohh god! unbelievable! 200 is too much)) 

I hope mine AM has less applicant 
I pray she will finalise soon my case!

ohhhhh
three months of checking! ....


----------



## karenSt

Hi Khan_Oz
I have also applied my visa around the same date as yours and awaiting CO. However my agent told me that he will give me a referal letter (which seems to take time 2-3 weeks ) then only I can book for medicals, how did you book medical examination and what's the procedure?
I want to utilize this time to undergo medical test - wondering how can i expedite this 





Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I had taken up the medicals on 25th. I had called the hospital and they confirmed that the reports have been uploaded. Is there any way to confirm the same. And when exactly does the link to organize your health examinations disappear.


----------



## surajnepal

Hello Guys, 

Am super happy I got the grant. I have a small question and would appreciate your feedback. 

I got the grant but i have been driving on overseas licence. Can i still drive for 3 months (been in australia for 4 years) or i need to make NSW licence immediately.


----------



## Furan

cctt123 said:


> Same CO, AM, she is very slow on relying email, no response since 12days ago...


I think she is not responding to usual letters.

But if you write a very pleasant mail, she would reply.
be very kind and polite.
She has always replied to my mails. 

Three times, very fast response) but still no outcome so far


----------



## theunderdog

Hi,

I recently got the grant and AM was my CO. I got the grant in two weeks after I submitted all the docs CO requested for.

theunderdog


----------



## Furan

theunderdog said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got the grant and AM was my CO. I got the grant in two weeks after I submitted all the docs CO requested for.
> 
> theunderdog


Lucky you! 
thanks for info. 

I think our delay here is not because of officers. Its due to some checks undergoing by third parties.


----------



## mirza_755

greenmiles said:


> Hi Mirza_755,
> It seems to me you are right. By the look of it, Security/departmental/routine check is really alluring to the case officers as it takes considerable amount of time and they can relax................... specially looks like bangladeshi's are in the font line in this applicant category even though the reason is unknown till now.


What is your time line ? Please share your CO name in T34 ?


----------



## mirza_755

surajnepal said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am very happy as i got my grant letter. No communication from Case Office untill the grant letter. Wohhhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...................
> 
> Applied on 6th may grant on 29th may. Pretty quick huh... Was scared to death before got email from skill select saying I have been removed from skill select. But when i checked my junk mail there was email from brisbane team 34 with the grant letter.


No doubt your are a lucky one and good example for your country. Congrats .............


----------



## va13

Manvir said:


> Hi vinnie,
> 
> Do u know why u underwent security checks? I guess i m also under security checks may b bcoz I visited US and Holland in last 10 years due to work conditions.


Manvir, I suppose US and Holland are not one of those countries that convince the CO to send the case for external checks. Wish u gudluck anyways.


----------



## TOPGUN

I see a link for Organise your health examinations under each applicant and there is a questionair for general health realated questions which they are calling history. So should I fill this questionair and press submit or should i wait for medicals to be done and submit this questioair after that.

Also under my spouse documents tab they have requested form 1221 for additional information . Is it normal?

thanks for the input.


----------



## theunderdog

But over all it did take 2 months. I got my CO assigned on 15th March and was asked for a bunch of documents and it took me a month to submit those and after that I was asked for a few more. So in all from the time I got the CO to grant it took 2 months.

theunderdog


----------



## va13

surajnepal said:


> Congrats mate.... We got the grant on the same day..:clap2:


Congrats TreasureHunter and Suraj :clap2:


----------



## mirza_755

*CO BD from Team 34*

Hi friends, I have been observed since long days that there are 12 or more CO in Team 34 name are BD, BK, AM, L, N, MW, DC, BH, LS, ML, AA, MD and so on. My CO name is BD and a minimum number of candidates he has been checked (only 3 from this forum) by him. But my process is seems to slow and I don't know the reason.

Volatile_Vortex and Reehan have same CO but we don't know their update. Can others guys share their experience for CO BD in T34 ?


----------



## slagozzz

TOPGUN said:


> I see a link for Organise your health examinations under each applicant and there is a questionair for general health realated questions which they are calling history. So should I fill this questionair and press submit or should i wait for medicals to be done and submit this questioair after that.
> 
> Also under my spouse documents tab they have requested form 1221 for additional information . Is it normal?
> 
> thanks for the input.


Yeah, that is normal. Please fill up the form 1221 for your wife and send it. Did you already provided your wife's ielts, med and PCC? Certificates are not really necessary for wife and form 80 may be required if CO ask.


----------



## TOPGUN

Also i have mention that I donot have autralian qualification but still my document checklist have Qualifications - Australian, Evidence tab - is it normal should i ignore it. and same goes for Work Experience - Australian, Evidence


----------



## slagozzz

TOPGUN said:


> Also i have mention that I donot have autralian qualification but still my document checklist have Qualifications - Australian, Evidence tab - is it normal should i ignore it. and same goes for Work Experience - Australian, Evidence


Yeah just ignore it. It is a server problem. In my e-visa page Australia qualification, Australia work experience all tabs were recommended but i did not claim points for them. And my CO did not bother about them.


----------



## haryk

TreasureHunter said:


> I'm so happy and excited to announce the GRANT I have received today, 29-May-13. Thank you expat forum and forum-mates, I gathered all info from here.


Congrates!!!


----------



## haryk

surajnepal said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am very happy as i got my grant letter. No communication from Case Office untill the grant letter. Wohhhooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...................
> 
> Applied on 6th may grant on 29th may. Pretty quick huh... Was scared to death before got email from skill select saying I have been removed from skill select. But when i checked my junk mail there was email from brisbane team 34 with the grant letter.


Congratulations !!!


----------



## mah22

Hello friends...just to inform that I was assigned CO yesterday from Team 34 and initials are BH....anyone with same CO ?


----------



## josh.machine

josh.machine said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have got my IELTS results with an overall band score of 8.5 however i can claim only 10points as i have 7.5 in speaking. Is my understanding correct?
> I am going to file my EOI today hence needed few clarifications, and may ask for more during the day.
> ACS has assessed me for 6yrs2months Indian work ex and 2yrs3months Australian work ex, so i can claim 15points for my total work ex and 5 points for australian work ex, is my understanding correct?
> 
> Please advise at the earliest, thanks.


Pls provide your helpful guidance


----------



## mirza_755

josh.machine said:


> Pls provide your helpful guidance


For IELTS, its OK for claiming point 10
For Experience, its also ok for 15. But I am not sure for Aus exp remaining 5 points although based on point list, you can claim it.


----------



## mirza_755

mah22 said:


> Hello friends...just to inform that I was assigned CO yesterday from Team 34 and initials are BH....anyone with same CO ?


hippie, VenuKumar (Running) and anilkiran.nittala (got grant) have same CO


----------



## mah22

mirza_755 said:


> Hi friends, I have been observed since long days that there are 12 or more CO in Team 34 name are BD, BK, AM, L, N, MW, DC, BH, LS, ML, AA, MD and so on. My CO name is BD and a minimum number of candidates he has been checked (only 3 from this forum) by him. But my process is seems to slow and I don't know the reason.
> 
> Volatile_Vortex and Reehan have same CO but we don't know their update. Can others guys share their experience for CO BD in T34 ?





mirza_755 said:


> hippie, VenuKumar (Running) and anilkiran.nittala (got grant) have same CO


who is CO ? BH ?


----------



## TOPGUN

slagozzz said:


> Yeah, that is normal. Please fill up the form 1221 for your wife and send it. Did you already provided your wife's ielts, med and PCC? Certificates are not really necessary for wife and form 80 may be required if CO ask.


Thanks for the quick reply  , well no i have not yet submitted PCC and medi for any of the family member plan to do it next week. mean while upload all documents. 

for IELTS - I will submit my certificate for my wife i have letter from university. 

what about health questionair should i answer question and submit it?


----------



## slagozzz

TOPGUN said:


> Thanks for the quick reply  , well no i have not yet submitted PCC and medi for any of the family member plan to do it next week. mean while upload all documents.
> 
> for IELTS - I will submit my certificate for my wife i have letter from university.
> 
> what about health questionair should i answer question and submit it?


As per my understanding no health questionnaire is to be filled. When you go to the panel doctor then they will give u some forms to sign, tick on some multiple choice questions and will take photo. Even u do not need to bring any form to panel doctor. Just take your referral letter. They have all the forms which will be uploaded to GHO....


----------



## mirza_755

mah22 said:


> who is CO ? BH ?


Yes...............Team 34....CO BH


----------



## josh.machine

mirza_755 said:


> For IELTS, its OK for claiming point 10
> For Experience, its also ok for 15. But I am not sure for Aus exp remaining 5 points although based on point list, you can claim it.


Thanks for the response can someone else pls confirm on the oz work ex points.


----------



## dharmesh

josh.machine said:


> Thanks for the response can someone else pls confirm on the oz work ex points.


As per what I know, if you have 1 year of work experience in AUS you can claim 5 points for the same. So I think so you can. 

Australia,New Zealand,UK,USA & Canada visa and migration agent > Home > Australia > Points Calculator

If you check the link, the block of points calculator talks about the work experience in Australia and if it is atleast one year than you can claim 5 points, and so on.

*EDIT : * at the end of page it is also written as *"* There is a cap of 20 points for individuals claiming both Australian and Overseas work experience."*


----------



## josh.machine

dharmesh said:


> As per what I know, if you have 1 year of work experience in AUS you can claim 5 points for the same. So I think so you can.
> 
> Australia,New Zealand,UK,USA & Canada visa and migration agent > Home > Australia > Points Calculator
> 
> If you check the link, the block of points calculator talks about the work experience in Australia and if it is atleast one year than you can claim 5 points, and so on.
> 
> EDIT : at the end of page it is also written as "* There is a cap of 20 points for individuals claiming both Australian and Overseas work experience."


Thanks a lot so I can claim 20 then


----------



## josh.machine

Folks next set of doubts

I am on the family page now. There are 2 questions there namely are there any family members to be added to the application and one about clients partner in the application.

Is family member meaning parents here? I am assuming wife needs to be called out in the 2nd question. Where do children go?

Also what is a ielts refence number?


----------



## findraj

josh.machine said:


> Folks next set of doubts
> 
> I am on the family page now. There are 2 questions there namely are there any family members to be added to the application and one about clients partner in the application.
> 
> Is family member meaning parents here? I am assuming wife needs to be called out in the 2nd question. Where do children go?
> 
> Also what is a ielts refence number?


Are there any family members to be added to the application

Yes.

Family members = mum dad kids spouse of the main applicant. 

Added to the application = accompanyingto Aus/ need a PR to travel to Aus.

You must add your spouse and kids to your application to get their PR.


----------



## josh.machine

findraj said:


> Are there any family members to be added to the application
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Family members = mum dad kids spouse of the main applicant.
> 
> Added to the application = accompanyingto Aus/ need a PR to travel to Aus.
> 
> You must add your spouse and kids to your application to get their PR.


Thanks for the response . I am hoping there is no extra associated cost of adding parents. How about the second question then, it again asks for partner ? 

Also what's the ielts reference number, where can I get that.


----------



## reehan

mirza_755 said:


> Hi friends, I have been observed since long days that there are 12 or more CO in Team 34 name are BD, BK, AM, L, N, MW, DC, BH, LS, ML, AA, MD and so on. My CO name is BD and a minimum number of candidates he has been checked (only 3 from this forum) by him. But my process is seems to slow and I don't know the reason.
> 
> Volatile_Vortex and Reehan have same CO but we don't know their update. Can others guys share their experience for CO BD in T34 ?


I applied through agent and have same co BD. Agent told me to wait for 2 months before contacting the co. So I have no option but wait..


----------



## mirza_755

reehan said:


> I applied through agent and have same co BD. Agent told me to wait for 2 months before contacting the co. So I have no option but wait..


Oh friend

Thanks for informing at least your update. Lest see what our CO will do.........


----------



## biancaneil

hi guys, update from belgium got 1 st email from co 20 may.stating the only outstanding doc was prove of 8 yrs employment overseas.also she apoligised for delay in responding. same day i sent letter from my boss ( headnurse) explaing my employmenthistory, skills,.... also sent employmenthistory written by hr department and signed by board of hospital.
will this be enough? still no answer from her,eventho i emailed her last tuesday asking if she received everything ok and if that was enough:0( what do u all think?


----------



## josh.machine

josh.machine said:


> Thanks a lot so I can claim 20 then


EOI doesn't seem to be adding the 5 more points for Aus experience. What should be done?


----------



## vishsang

gwaikar said:


> I called up DIAC today and the operator told me that my CO (BK) has 200 applications with her currently that is reason she has not responded to my mails
> Do'nt know if this is true.
> 
> She told me to have patience and my application is in progress


 200!
I guess there is no point in checking my email a million times a day!


----------



## rajesh.149

*200 Applications*



vishsang said:


> 200!
> I guess there is no point in checking my email a million times a day!


There is enough to raise suspicion, if a single CO has got 200 applications, is someone looking into this, why it should be so ? Just a thought .. not a question to anybody. For a rational thinker, these days the workload is managed efficiently and hence such doubts creep in my mind. Anyways .. if it is true, then we are in for a good long wait. Or was it just that the DIAC operator was trying to say the team T34 has 200 applications .. seems highly unlikely to me (1 CO with 200 cases)


----------



## Radiantrhino

Hello everyone,
We have submitted all our documents including medicals and pcc on May 8th 2013 as requested by our CO. My husbands pcc took 2 months to come. It was frustrating to wait for so long. After submitting all our documents, we have written to our case officer twice asking for an update on our visa. There has been no reply at all. Its even more frustrating now....we plan to call her on 28th May to enquire about the visa status. Is that wise? Has anybody else experienced such a long delay from the CO? Is it too early to call? Please share your experiences ....tks in advance


----------



## vishsang

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello everyone,
> We have submitted all our documents including medicals and pcc on May 8th 2013 as requested by our CO. My husbands pcc took 2 months to come. It was frustrating to wait for so long. After submitting all our documents, we have written to our case officer twice asking for an update on our visa. There has been no reply at all. Its even more frustrating now....we plan to call her on 28th May to enquire about the visa status. Is that wise? Has anybody else experienced such a long delay from the CO? Is it too early to call? Please share your experiences ....tks in advance


Which team is this and what are your CO initials?

Our CO requested for documents on Apr 30. We uploaded most of these on May 9 and just one on May 20. We also emailed our CO these documents. But no response yet... we're toying with the idea of calling DIAC next week and contacting the CO in a few weeks if we don't hear anything...


----------



## lala27

roninquick said:


> thanks dear.. co AM from team 33..all the best..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


Hi Roninquick,

I have got a question about meds...

I have done Med and have even received the envelope from the medical centre--this means my results are finalized. However the link 'organise your health check' is still on my page...i heard once your results are uploaded this link will disappear??

congrats on the visa!

I applied on 17th May and still no CO yet....waiting patiently (not so much)....

cheers
lana


----------



## andrew_expat

josh.machine said:


> Folks next set of doubts
> 
> I am on the family page now. There are 2 questions there namely are there any family members to be added to the application and one about clients partner in the application.
> 
> Is family member meaning parents here? I am assuming wife needs to be called out in the 2nd question. Where do children go?
> 
> Also what is a ielts refence number?


Ielts reference number is Test Report Form Number which is located at bottom right. Just below Administrator's Signature. Hope this has been helpful.


----------



## lala27

udayNSW said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have applied for the visa on 17th May,
> When can i expect a CO,
> I have uploaded all the documents including PCC and meds.


I am in the exact same situation...applied on the 17th...uploaded all docs meds n pcc and waiting for a CO.....

please let me know when you get one.

good luck


----------



## udayNSW

lala27 said:


> I am in the exact same situation...applied on the 17th...uploaded all docs meds n pcc and waiting for a CO.....
> 
> please let me know when you get one.
> 
> good luck


Sure will do,

Good luck to you as well.


----------



## nazarwaheed

here comes a big one !!

My son's name on ID card is Mohammad and on PP is Muhammad

how much deep trouble am i in?


----------



## udayNSW

nazarwaheed said:


> here comes a big one !!
> 
> My son's name on ID card is Mohammad and on PP is Muhammad
> 
> how much deep trouble am i in?


I beleive that should be a issue,
What ID card are you talking about??


----------



## nazarwaheed

udayNSW said:


> I beleive that should be a issue,
> What ID card are you talking about??


should be 
or shoud not be ??

national id card


----------



## josh.machine

andrew_expat said:


> Ielts reference number is Test Report Form Number which is located at bottom right. Just below Administrator's Signature. Hope this has been helpful.


Thanks for the response. I have seen my results online and do not see anything like the one you mentioned. Are you quoting from any physical ielts certificate which we get post the exam?


----------



## findraj

josh.machine said:


> Thanks for the response . I am hoping there is no extra associated cost of adding parents. How about the second question then, it again asks for partner ?
> 
> Also what's the ielts reference number, where can I get that.


I dont think you can add both parents, even if they are dependent on you. Your CO will ask to remove them since your parents are married..even if financially dependent..

I think Aus doesnt want to burden their healthcare expenses while only 1 skilled person is migrating and the dependents are availing benefits of HealthCare and Education..

There was a discussion in the same thread long before in Feb or March..


----------



## Radiantrhino

vishsang said:


> Which team is this and what are your CO initials?
> 
> Our CO requested for documents on Apr 30. We uploaded most of these on May 9 and just one on May 20. We also emailed our CO these documents. But no response yet... we're toying with the idea of calling DIAC next week and contacting the CO in a few weeks if we don't hear anything...


Ours is team 4 Adelaide- kristy. What about your team?


----------



## josh.machine

findraj said:


> I dont think you can add both parents, even if they are dependent on you. Your CO will ask to remove them since your parents are married..even if financially dependent..
> 
> I think Aus doesnt want to burden their healthcare expenses while only 1 skilled person is migrating and the dependents are availing benefits of HealthCare and Education..
> 
> There was a discussion in the same thread long before in Feb or March..


Thanks for confirming that


----------



## vishsang

Radiantrhino said:


> Ours is team 4 Adelaide- kristy. What about your team?


Team 34 Brisbane - CO initials are BK


----------



## josh.machine

Can someone pls confirm on the ielts test reference, is it taken from some physical certificate or available online? 

Should I apply for only 189 or some state sponsored visa too, considering any future policy changes ?


----------



## hunganh07

udayNSW said:


> Sure will do,
> 
> Good luck to you as well.


I applied on 13 May, still waiting for a nice CO


----------



## TOPGUN

nazarwaheed said:


> here comes a big one !!
> 
> My son's name on ID card is Mohammad and on PP is Muhammad
> 
> how much deep trouble am i in?


Don't share faulty document provie alternate evidence instead may be this will help.


----------



## kallasurya

*which occupation to apply*

Hi all, 
In order to apply for 189visa, at the moment what occupation ICT are still available?? I have been assesed as 'system analyst' and heard that all the required quota for system analyst are filled up? Is that true? If so what other SOL are still available to apply? That would be great if any one could reply me in details with figures ceiling allocation for each ICT lists and remaining seats left ? Anyways, I have eligibility to get assesed for 'developer programmer' or 'software engineer'. If ample seats are available on these occupation lists I can apply for ACS n lodge my visa for 189 as I have 60points at the moment... Please help.. I am confused..


----------



## rupinder.jit

TOPGUN said:


> Don't share faulty document provie alternate evidence instead may be this will help.


you could have used other document, but i think for child only passport is required, why are you using national id card.


----------



## udayNSW

I think the Visa application site is down again,

Organize health Examinations tab under my wife is disappeared and when clicked on mine it opens up with a error. 

Did anyone else notice this??


----------



## SandhyaOz

hunganh07 said:


> I applied on 13 May, still waiting for a nice CO


Hi guys,

We applied on the 6th of may.
Waiting and waiting for the co to be assigned 
Sigh 

Sandy


----------



## vishsang

kallasurya said:


> Hi all,
> In order to apply for 189visa, at the moment what occupation ICT are still available?? I have been assesed as 'system analyst' and heard that all the required quota for system analyst are filled up? Is that true? If so what other SOL are still available to apply? That would be great if any one could reply me in details with figures ceiling allocation for each ICT lists and remaining seats left ? Anyways, I have eligibility to get assesed for 'developer programmer' or 'software engineer'. If ample seats are available on these occupation lists I can apply for ACS n lodge my visa for 189 as I have 60points at the moment... Please help.. I am confused..


Hi, 
In SkillSelect under the reports tab, please open the Occupation Ceilings section. It states all occupations and invitations issued so far.
If any occupation ceiling has been reached, you may wish to wait for July 1, 2013 as the occupation ceilings will be reset at that time.


----------



## greenmiles

theunderdog, congratulations you are so lucky, you came through the team 34 obstacles........


----------



## greenmiles

theunderdog said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got the grant and AM was my CO. I got the grant in two weeks after I submitted all the docs CO requested for.
> 
> theunderdog





cctt123 said:


> Same CO, AM, she is very slow on relying email, no response since 12days ago...


Hey, Furan, cctt123,

I am with you guys.......34 and AM.....................
applied in march got allocated in april, submitted all docs, no movement ever since................very frustating mate......................


----------



## jogiyogi

vinnie88 said:


> Yeah it took my security check 3 months to clear. Do people from your country usually go through security checks?
> 
> I know some nations go through it no matter what, but some countries are picked for external checks on a case-by-case basis. Hope yours is one of them.
> 
> wish you a speedy grant!


Hi Vinnie,

I provided all documents on 12th April and got email on 15th April from my CO that my application is under routine check (not security check) and it would take 6 weeks to complete it.

This Monday, I sent an email to check the update on my application. Now she mentioned that it is under routine check may take 12 months.

Has anyone faced this situation. I am worried about it since no application has take that much of time. Could any one please suggest on this?


----------



## greenmiles

mirza_755 said:


> What is your time line ? Please share your CO name in T34 ?


hey mirza_755,
its team 34, AM


----------



## ebshib

josh.machine said:


> Can someone pls confirm on the ielts test reference, is it taken from some physical certificate or available online?
> 
> Should I apply for only 189 or some state sponsored visa too, considering any future policy changes ?


i assume you haven't received your IELTS certificate. Test reference number is from the physical certificate.


----------



## vishsang

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Vinnie,
> 
> I provided all documents on 12th April and got email on 15th April from my CO that my application is under routine check (not security check) and it would take 6 weeks to complete it.
> 
> This Monday, I sent an email to check the update on my application. Now she mentioned that it is under routine check may take 12 months.
> 
> Has anyone faced this situation. I am worried about it since no application has take that much of time. Could any one please suggest on this?


It's possible she is giving you the "maximum time" it could take. I've read posts where people have been told that their ASIO security check could take 6 months or more but it was completed in 3-4 months


----------



## greenmiles

*DML=unclassfied and DML=sensitive*

anyone has any idea what does these stands for???
some of my friends file classified as unclassified and some as sensitive....
what does that mean?
experienced members, any idea???


----------



## jogiyogi

greenmiles said:


> Hi Mirza_755,
> It seems to me you are right. By the look of it, Security/departmental/routine check is really alluring to the case officers as it takes considerable amount of time and they can relax................... specially looks like bangladeshi's are in the font line in this applicant category even though the reason is unknown till now.





mirza_755 said:


> What is your time line ? Please share your CO name in T34 ?


Hi guys, I got email form my CO that my application is under routine check and it may take 12 months. This email is annoying me .

Does it really take 12 months. Its been more than a month I have provided all required documents. Any suggestion guys?


----------



## ebshib

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Vinnie,
> 
> I provided all documents on 12th April and got email on 15th April from my CO that my application is under routine check (not security check) and it would take 6 weeks to complete it.
> 
> This Monday, I sent an email to check the update on my application. Now she mentioned that it is under routine check may take 12 months.
> 
> Has anyone faced this situation. I am worried about it since no application has take that much of time. Could any one please suggest on this?


Its not necessary that they will take 12 months time. You might get in 12 days also. So, the waiting game begins and patience is the key. Afterall life is what happens to you when you are busy making other plans.


----------



## dharmesh

jogiyogi said:


> Hi guys, I got email form my CO that my application is under routine check and it may take 12 months. This email is annoying me .
> 
> Does it really take 12 months. Its been more than a month I have provided all required documents. Any suggestion guys?


According to my experience when they give timeline, it is the max it would/could take, but ti happens well before than that. The same was in Uk as well.

So just have patience and hope and pray for faster grant.

*P.S.* Preaching you for having patience, I have already started loosing mine.


----------



## hassankakh

kallasurya said:


> Hi all,
> In order to apply for 189visa, at the moment what occupation ICT are still available?? I have been assesed as 'system analyst' and heard that all the required quota for system analyst are filled up? Is that true? If so what other SOL are still available to apply? That would be great if any one could reply me in details with figures ceiling allocation for each ICT lists and remaining seats left ? Anyways, I have eligibility to get assesed for 'developer programmer' or 'software engineer'. If ample seats are available on these occupation lists I can apply for ACS n lodge my visa for 189 as I have 60points at the moment... Please help.. I am confused..


Although the ceiling for IT Business Analyst filled up it will be reset to zero July 1st, that means you won't get invited till that time but given that there are not many applicant in IT jobs and yet there are plenty of room I would suggest submitting eoi as soon as possible and wait for the invitation as it won't be too longs worst case few months. I wouldn't recommend going through the whole assessment process for another position

if you look in the skillselect web site and reports tab and then ceiling section you will find more information about this


----------



## josh.machine

ebshib said:


> i assume you haven't received your IELTS certificate. Test reference number is from the physical certificate.


Thanks that clarifies it, I have only seen the results online and yet to receive the certificate


----------



## Sunlight11

josh.machine said:


> Can someone pls confirm on the ielts test reference, is it taken from some physical certificate or available online?
> 
> Should I apply for only 189 or some state sponsored visa too, considering any future policy changes ?


Is it Test Report Form Number u r talking?

Then it can be found at the bottom right of Physical certificate, NOT Online..


----------



## Abrar

Hi Jogiyogi,

What I am thinking is, may be she has mentioned 12 'months' by mistake and actually she meant to say 12 weeks. Do you think, it will be wrong if you clear this doubt with your CO whether she really meant 12 months!!!

Also, can't we ask CO politely to eloborate what she means by routine processing.

If you send her email, do let us know what she says...

Regards,
Abrar.



jogiyogi said:


> Hi guys, I got email form my CO that my application is under routine check and it may take 12 months. This email is annoying me .
> 
> Does it really take 12 months. Its been more than a month I have provided all required documents. Any suggestion guys?


----------



## hassankakh

jogiyogi said:


> Hi guys, I got email form my CO that my application is under routine check and it may take 12 months. This email is annoying me .
> 
> Does it really take 12 months. Its been more than a month I have provided all required documents. Any suggestion guys?


Technically speaking a 189 application must be assigned to a CO within 8 weeks and be finalized in 12 months, as these links suggest
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
Client Service Charter

so he has given no wrong information although based on what people experience it's likely to be much faster, have a look here for some details
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## SSD14

*Team 4 contact number*

Hello Everyone,

I have lodged application on 9th april 13, and got to know that CO from team 4 has been allocated (by calling DIAC).

CO has yet not contacted, could anyone please provide me the contact number of Team 4. 

Initial of CO is KS.

Any one with same CO... please help me.


----------



## stevenmilton

Could anyone tell me why DIAC takes a long time to assign a case officer? Its been one month and seven days now...we are getting nervous?? is this normal


----------



## kallasurya

hassankakh said:


> Although the ceiling for IT Business Analyst filled up it will be reset to zero July 1st, that means you won't get invited till that time but given that there are not many applicant in IT jobs and yet there are plenty of room I would suggest submitting eoi as soon as possible and wait for the invitation as it won't be too longs worst case few months. I wouldn't recommend going through the whole assessment process for another position
> 
> if you look in the skillselect web site and reports tab and then ceiling section you will find more information about this


Thanks a lot for your detailed reply..Very informative and useful..Will keep in touch with more updates..thanks...


----------



## va13

josh.machine said:


> Thanks for the response. I have seen my results online and do not see anything like the one you mentioned. Are you quoting from any physical ielts certificate which we get post the exam?




Hi Josh Machine,
u get a hard copy of IELTS result at the address given and there the TRN is mentioned.


----------



## rohitk

stevenmilton said:


> Could anyone tell me why DIAC takes a long time to assign a case officer? Its been one month and seven days now...we are getting nervous?? is this normal


Just a question 

You have applied for for 190 visa right 

Apparently you should get co within 5 weeks


----------



## stevenmilton

190 subclass. WA...Applied on 22 apr or so i guess... the entire process otherwise was very quick....


----------



## rohitk

stevenmilton said:


> 190 subclass. WA...Applied on 22 apr or so i guess... the entire process otherwise was very quick....


Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## hunganh07

rohitk said:


> Just a question
> 
> You have applied for for 190 visa right
> 
> Apparently you should get co within 5 weeks


I found in this forum. Some people got contacted by a CO after 3-4 weeks. Hope we will hear from a CO soon.


----------



## rohitk

hunganh07 said:


> I found in this forum. Some people got contacted by a CO after 3-4 weeks. Hope we will hear from a CO soon.


I know, but that person is waiting from last 5 weeks


----------



## stevenmilton

thanks rohitk...i have been waiting since 22nd apr...have gone through that link....i know they will get back within 5 weeks....have no clue why still we havent got a co assigned....we have sent 2 emails to them..they acknowledge payment receipt and alll...but no news on CO assigned...hence the concern...i guess we wait then?


----------



## rohitk

stevenmilton said:


> thanks rohitk...i have been waiting since 22nd apr...have gone through that link....i know they will get back within 5 weeks....have no clue why still we havent got a co assigned....we have sent 2 emails to them..they acknowledge payment receipt and alll...but no news on CO assigned...hence the concern...i guess we wait then?


I guess that's what we can do best. Just wait wait and wait . Please check your email even in Junk box and please check your status as well https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login. 

My friend who applied on 6th may got CO. I guess you will directly get a good news. 
All the best


----------



## stevenmilton

the agency that we have gone with have given us all this info...checking mail.../ junk folder,,,and even that link.....i guess we will wait then.....Hopefully it will be done soon....thanks for your wishes....We need it...!!


----------



## ishaanchal

Where ru Mr. Case Officer ?


----------



## rohitk

stevenmilton said:


> the agency that we have gone with have given us all this info...checking mail.../ junk folder,,,and even that link.....i guess we will wait then.....Hopefully it will be done soon....thanks for your wishes....We need it...!!


Oh in that case your agent must have received some communication that you may not aware of


----------



## josh.machine

va13 said:


> Hi Josh Machine,
> u get a hard copy of IELTS result at the address given and there the TRN is mentioned.


Thanks got it


----------



## cctt123

greenmiles said:


> Hey, Furan, cctt123,
> 
> I am with you guys.......34 and AM.....................
> applied in march got allocated in april, submitted all docs, no movement ever since................very frustating mate......................


I just got her reply today!!

she said she got lots of emails need to attend recently due to unforeseen circumstances , that is why casusing the delays..

And she requested me to pay the VAC 2 payment for my wife, so she was finalizing my application and my grant is coming straight away after completed the payment.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:My grant is coming soon.


----------



## stevenmilton

they haven't received any mail yet either....the agency asked us to mail DIAC to check on the status....


----------



## lala27

stevenmilton said:


> the agency that we have gone with have given us all this info...checking mail.../ junk folder,,,and even that link.....i guess we will wait then.....Hopefully it will be done soon....thanks for your wishes....We need it...!!


HI there,

I suggest you give them a call? apparently someone was in the same situation as you....they called diac and was told that they have been assigned a CO ...Its just that the CO never contacted them.....

Not sure whats happened there...Id call if im in your situation....


hope that helps

lana


----------



## Doctor NSW

could it be possible that the CO doesn't contact at all if he has all the relevant information and directly assign a PR !


----------



## TreasureHunter

SSD14 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged application on 9th april 13, and got to know that CO from team 4 has been allocated (by calling DIAC).
> 
> CO has yet not contacted, could anyone please provide me the contact number of Team 4.
> 
> Initial of CO is KS.
> 
> Any one with same CO... please help me.




I also had the same CO. I got mail from CO asking for PCC and medicals and I could send all docs by 25th May. I got Grant today. I guess you can wait for GRANT if u have already submitted all docs.


----------



## SSD14

TreasureHunter said:


> I also had the same CO. I got mail from CO asking for PCC and medicals and I could send all docs by 25th May. I got Grant today. I guess you can wait for GRANT if u have already submitted all docs.



Hello TreasureHunter,

Well, that's a great news. Congratulations on your grant.

I have submitted all docs also have taken a medical test, however my wife's and son's medical is received but mine is not received by DIAC ( Organise health link still appearing), So DIAC suggested to contact CO for further details.

Have you received any contact number in CO's email... like Extension of Team 4 or direct number of CO (KS), if yes then please please share with me.

Thanks


----------



## stevenmilton

will we get a email confirmation if CO has been assigned? is it possible that CO directly assigns PR without meds and pcc? I was told that CO will ask us to get meds done...and once those results are received by them..based on which CO informs whether more tests have to be done and PCC to be done...?


----------



## ravviv

*Deletion of attachment*

Hi All,

I am in progress of uploading the scanned docs.But by mistake i have uploaded a different scanned doc against a category.How can I delete the same.


----------



## applyoz

TreasureHunter said:


> I also had the same CO. I got mail from CO asking for PCC and medicals and I could send all docs by 25th May. I got Grant today. I guess you can wait for GRANT if u have already submitted all docs.


Congratulations :clap2: and all the best.


----------



## udayNSW

ravviv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in progress of uploading the scanned docs.But by mistake i have uploaded a different scanned doc against a category.How can I delete the same.


You cannot delete the uploaded DOC,
But you can upload the correct document again in the same field.
You can upload multiple docs against the same field.


----------



## turka

*Medical examination*

Hi Guys,

I am currently filing up my docs for subclass 190..

I would like to do the medical examination before CO is assigned.

Would one of you guys please tell me how to do this??


----------



## udayNSW

DavidN said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently filing up my docs for subclass 190..
> 
> I would like to do the medical examination before CO is assigned.
> 
> Would one of you guys please tell me how to do this??


Once you pay the fee and login to the visa application page you will get a tab under named "Organize your health Examination", and click on Print referral Letter and speak to the prescribed health center and you can search for your nearest health center from this link Contact Us and book an appointment and you can walk in and get the health checkups done.

They will take your photograph and do all the tests necesssary and will send the Reports to DIAC directly.

Hope this info helps you out.


----------



## turka

*filing up doc*

Thank you for your quick reply..
I am in Australia at the moment.. I can not find any place in Australia..
Something is weird..

Meanwhile, i am bit afraid that i ticked "No" when i filled out "the dependent family member" category. My family in my country do not want to immigrate to Australia and they are all working, Thus they are not dependent on me. should i have ticked "yes" and filled out our family details??


----------



## rohitk

DavidN said:


> Thank you for your quick reply..
> I am in Australia at the moment.. I can not find any place in Australia..
> Something is weird..
> 
> Meanwhile, i am bit afraid that i ticked "No" when i filled out "the dependent family member" category. My family in my country do not want to immigrate to Australia and they are all working, Thus they are not dependent on me. should i have ticked "yes" and filled out our family details??


I guess you have done right thing by saying no. If you want them to include in your PR application then Tick yes . In that case you have do medicals and PCC for your all dependent applicants as well. SO apparently no to any dependent applicants unless you want them to move or live with you in Australia . 

About the medicals : Call Medibank and book an appointment for medicals. Not sure how to upload docs upfront but I have attached my confirmation letter which I got from Medibank and asked them to send reports to me at my home. As far as I know, they will upload soft copy under your name and this way once you get CO, CO can see your medical reports. 

Hope it helps


----------



## josh.machine

Can someone pls help answer my questions when filing EOI

1. EOI is not considering or awarding me separate 5 points for Australia work ex, i have total 9 years work ex with 2 years in Oz so i should be getting total 20 points as such but being awarded only 15. What to do?
2. Education requires precise dates to be provided which is not mentioned in any educational documents, can u pls suggest what to do here?
3. Should i include my new job post ACS assessment in EOI?
4.Should i select both 189, 190 visa types considering any future change in policies post 1st July?

Thanks


----------



## hippie

still waiting...4 months and counting


----------



## mirza_755

jogiyogi said:


> Hi guys, I got email form my CO that my application is under routine check and it may take 12 months. This email is annoying me .
> 
> Does it really take 12 months. Its been more than a month I have provided all required documents. Any suggestion guys?


It unfortunate reply from CO. However, one example from our forum vineie were faced same case but he required only two or three months. So be passionate ..........


----------



## ravviv

udayNSW said:


> You cannot delete the uploaded DOC,
> But you can upload the correct document again in the same field.
> You can upload multiple docs against the same field.



Thanks Uday for the info


----------



## ravviv

*Regd Medical checkup*

Hi All,

I have included my son as a dependent migrant to Australia.He is 5 months old.Does he require any medical test else what documents i have to submitted/upload.

Please help me here.


----------



## turka

rohitk said:


> I guess you have done right thing by saying no. If you want them to include in your PR application then Tick yes . In that case you have do medicals and PCC for your all dependent applicants as well. SO apparently no to any dependent applicants unless you want them to move or live with you in Australia .
> 
> About the medicals : Call Medibank and book an appointment for medicals. Not sure how to upload docs upfront but I have attached my confirmation letter which I got from Medibank and asked them to send reports to me at my home. As far as I know, they will upload soft copy under your name and this way once you get CO, CO can see your medical reports.
> 
> Hope it helps


I really appreciate you so much.
Actually, i have got another question..
I was trying to book it and they wanted me to put "Immigration No." when i fill out the application form.

What is it?


----------



## va13

josh.machine said:


> Can someone pls help answer my questions when filing EOI
> 
> 1. EOI is not considering or awarding me separate 5 points for Australia work ex, i have total 9 years work ex with 2 years in Oz so i should be getting total 20 points as such but being awarded only 15. What to do?
> 2. Education requires precise dates to be provided which is not mentioned in any educational documents, can u pls suggest what to do here?
> 3. Should i include my new job post ACS assessment in EOI?
> 4.Should i select both 189, 190 visa types considering any future change in policies post 1st July?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Josh
1. If its making a difference of 60 or less points, then its a matter of concern
2. You can give the rough dates of the months u remember. not a very big deal.
3. Yes
4. Cant comment on that


----------



## lala27

DavidN said:


> I really appreciate you so much.
> Actually, i have got another question..
> I was trying to book it and they wanted me to put "Immigration No." when i fill out the application form.
> 
> What is it?



You don't need to fill that in. I rang them for the say problem they told me to just ignore it


----------



## udayNSW

I am calling them now but I am on hold since 20 mins...


----------



## vishsang

va13 said:


> Hi Josh
> 1. If its making a difference of 60 or less points, then its a matter of concern
> 2. You can give the rough dates of the months u remember. not a very big deal.
> 3. Yes
> 4. Cant comment on that


I think you should ask the DIAC why you aren't getting those 5 points by calling their helpline. This is because you never know what the occupation ceiling might be after July 1. What if there are far fewer invites for your profession than in 2012-2013? In that case what if you don't make the cut-off? 

Not trying to scare you but just something to consider. If you are eligible to receive extra points, why not claim them?


----------



## turka

lala27 said:


> You don't need to fill that in. I rang them for the say problem they told me to just ignore it


Thank you so much!!


----------



## josh.machine

Thanks vishsang and va13 . I already have 70 points so that is not a matter of concern. However as mentioned by Monika in another thread the calculation is correct as I get 10 point for overseas work and not on overall work ex and 5 for Aussie work ex. 

Apart from that I can provided guess estimate dates but will not have any document to prove the same
Is that fine?


----------



## stevenmilton

will we get a email confirmation if CO has been assigned? is it possible that CO directly assigns PR without meds and pcc? I was told that CO will ask us to get meds done...and once those results are received by them..based on which CO informs whether more tests have to be done and PCC to be done...?


----------



## vishsang

Just an update for people with BK as their CO - I called the DIAC today, a very pleasant guy answered the phone. So taking the opportunity I asked him for any update he can give me on my application. 

He mentioned that there is some good news with regards to medicals - they are cleared. 

Then he went through the documents requested by the CO and inquired I've submitted each one. I said yes. Then he said looks like BK hasn't had the chance to look at my documents and that I should wait a few days to hear from her.

Looks like she is really busy or she works part time or something as I submitted the earliest document on May 09 and latest on May 20. Anyway I am glad that I am not undergoing Security or Employment checks yet. Maybe I might go through them when she sees the documents, but for now I can keep waiting.


----------



## rohitk

stevenmilton said:


> will we get a email confirmation if CO has been assigned? is it possible that CO directly assigns PR without meds and pcc? I was told that CO will ask us to get meds done...and once those results are received by them..based on which CO informs whether more tests have to be done and PCC to be done...?


I dont think that, without PCC and medicals CO will grant PR. Yes you must do PCC and medicals to get PR. 

No you wont get any email confirmation about CO has been assign . If CO required any documents he/she will contact you. In that way you will get to know that CO has been assigned


----------



## mirza_755

vishsang said:


> Just an update for people with BK as their CO - I called the DIAC today, a very pleasant guy answered the phone. So taking the opportunity I asked him for any update he can give me on my application.
> 
> He mentioned that there is some good news with regards to medicals - they are cleared.
> 
> Then he went through the documents requested by the CO and inquired I've submitted each one. I said yes. Then he said looks like BK hasn't had the chance to look at my documents and that I should wait a few days to hear from her.
> 
> Looks like she is really busy or she works part time or something as I submitted the earliest document on May 09 and latest on May 20. Anyway I am glad that I am not undergoing Security or Employment checks yet. Maybe I might go through them when she sees the documents, but for now I can keep waiting.


Hi vishsang

Very good findings. I am share my experience as well. I called my CO BD and asked my application status. He told me he received all my documents and my medical is cleared also. If required he will contact with me. Then I asked, do you check my documents that you have requested me to send on 1st may ans I send on 2nd may. He replied, not yet check as he is so busy with many applications.

I think so they are so busy for checking our documents .................


----------



## lala27

rohitk said:


> I dont think that, without PCC and medicals CO will grant PR. Yes you must do PCC and medicals to get PR.
> 
> No you wont get any email confirmation about CO has been assign . If CO required any documents he/she will contact you. In that way you will get to know that CO has been assigned


Hi there if I've done Pcc and med and have uploaded all documents ... Does that mean I might be granted the visa without any contact from the CO?

Thanks


----------



## rohitk

lala27 said:


> Hi there if I've done Pcc and med and have uploaded all documents ... Does that mean I might be granted the visa without any contact from the CO?
> 
> Thanks


Yes , If CO think that these docs are good enough you might get direct PR without any communication. I know at least 5-6 friends who got direct PR without any communication with CO.


----------



## vishsang

mirza_755 said:


> Hi vishsang
> 
> Very good findings. I am share my experience as well. I called my CO BD and asked my application status. He told me he received all my documents and my medical is cleared also. If required he will contact with me. Then I asked, do you check my documents that you have requested me to send on 1st may ans I send on 2nd may. He replied, not yet check as he is so busy with many applications.
> 
> I think so they are so busy for checking our documents .................


How did you call your CO? Under my CO name in the email she sent me there is a number 6001XXXX. Is this the phone number? So I should call +61-7-6001-XXXX since it is Brisbane? Not that I plan to call her so soon, but maybe in a few weeks if I hear nothing. 

My current employer wants me to travel for business for a few months and I'd rather not ... in case the visa arrives while I'm on the assignment


----------



## oorvee

vishsang said:


> How did you call your CO? Under my CO name in the email she sent me there is a number 6001XXXX. Is this the phone number? So I should call +61-7-6001-XXXX since it is Brisbane? Not that I plan to call her so soon, but maybe in a few weeks if I hear nothing.
> 
> My current employer wants me to travel for business for a few months and I'd rather not ... in case the visa arrives while I'm on the assignment


Yes you can call on that no. My CO is ML. I called him he said the same status.

BTW , you can always access mail while traveling.


----------



## vishsang

oorvee said:


> Yes you can call on that no. My CO is ML. I called him he said the same status.
> 
> BTW , you can always access mail while traveling.


Nothing, I repeat nothing can keep me from checking my emails 20+ times a day. If you have a cure, my husband would like to know...
:laugh:

It's just that it would be a few weeks/months long assignment and if a grant arrives soon I'd rather refuse the assignment.


----------



## mirza_755

vishsang said:


> How did you call your CO? Under my CO name in the email she sent me there is a number 6001XXXX. Is this the phone number? So I should call +61-7-6001-XXXX since it is Brisbane? Not that I plan to call her so soon, but maybe in a few weeks if I hear nothing.
> 
> My current employer wants me to travel for business for a few months and I'd rather not ... in case the visa arrives while I'm on the assignment


Yes, the number that mentioned below is their number.


----------



## ebshib

josh.machine said:


> Can someone pls help answer my questions when filing EOI
> 
> 1. EOI is not considering or awarding me separate 5 points for Australia work ex, i have total 9 years work ex with 2 years in Oz so i should be getting total 20 points as such but being awarded only 15. What to do?
> 2. Education requires precise dates to be provided which is not mentioned in any educational documents, can u pls suggest what to do here?
> 3. Should i include my new job post ACS assessment in EOI?
> 4.Should i select both 189, 190 visa types considering any future change in policies post 1st July?
> 
> Thanks


if your work ex is a total of 9 including AUS Experience, i guess you ll get only 15 points. its 7+2, which means 10 points for your overseas work ex (5+years) and 5 points for your AUS experience(2 years).


----------



## josh.machine

ebshib said:


> if your work ex is a total of 9 including AUS Experience, i guess you ll get only 15 points. its 7+2, which means 10 points for your overseas work ex (5+years) and 5 points for your AUS experience(2 years).


Understood the same was clarified by Monica as well. Thanks for your response.


----------



## PPbad

Can anyone tell me if the status of the documents requested change in the e-visa site.

i have uploaded the documents requested by my CO almost 2 weeks back , but it hasnt changed at all. 

Can anyone update pls?


----------



## udayNSW

PPbad said:


> Can anyone tell me if the status of the documents requested change in the e-visa site.
> 
> i have uploaded the documents requested by my CO almost 2 weeks back , but it hasnt changed at all.
> 
> Can anyone update pls?


Your CO is the best guy to answer this question...


----------



## PPbad

i Know my Co is the best person  . However , just wanted to know about other progression in their cases.


udayNSW said:


> Your CO is the best guy to answer this question...


----------



## udayNSW

PPbad said:


> i Know my Co is the best person  . However , just wanted to know about other progression in their cases.


I dont think there is a diff way to find the status..
Even the post lodgement form doesnt give us a option for these kind of issues..


----------



## ils2_fly

udayNSW said:


> I am calling them now but I am on hold since 20 mins...


Did you able to get DIAC on phone?


----------



## udayNSW

ils2_fly said:


> Did you able to get DIAC on phone?


Nope,
I disconnected the call as i was on hold for more than 30 mins,
I will call them early tommorow.


----------



## ils2_fly

udayNSW said:


> Nope,
> I disconnected the call as i was on hold for more than 30 mins,
> I will call them early tommorow.


Wish you luck for your tomorrow's call


----------



## mirza_755

*Change CO from Team 34 to Team 31*

Hi Guys

Just now I have received an email from a new CO KD from Team 31 who has taken over my CASE as my existing CO (BD, T34) has taken a new position in DIAC. Do anyone has same CO ? Please share if you know anything.


----------



## TOPGUN

udayNSW said:


> Nope,
> I disconnected the call as i was on hold for more than 30 mins,
> I will call them early tommorow.


doesn't matter you still have to wait for so lile 30 min. Even i got some one online in 32 min last time i call and that was at there day end time. so better not to disconnect next time.


----------



## reehan

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just now I have received an email from a new CO KD from Team 31 who has taken over my CASE as my existing CO (BD, T34) has taken a new position in DIAC. Do anyone has same CO ? Please share if you know anything.


I have same co bd. Did new email himself or he replied to ur email?


----------



## vishsang

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just now I have received an email from a new CO KD from Team 31 who has taken over my CASE as my existing CO (BD, T34) has taken a new position in DIAC. Do anyone has same CO ? Please share if you know anything.


Maybe post this in the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../126991-subclass-189-invites-awaiting-co.html thread? for a wider audience?


----------



## vishsang

or http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/153121-co-gsm-team-31-brisbane.html?


----------



## mimfarook

*Need Help*

Hi Everyone,

Thank you for this wonderful thread. 

I too am planning to apply for the state sponsored migration under Sub category 190.

like some ppl here i have only 55 points to count for with an ietls of 7 in all bands.

My question is 
Do i need to get my skills assessed before submitting EOI or after?

Also i think EOI should be submitted before applying to relevant state, please correct me.

Also if anyone could advice on what occupation category would be suitable to apply for, i am in position of Assistant Manager -Business Development(ICT), would i be able to apply under Business Development Manager/Sales and Marketing Manager or ICT or Technical Sales Representative nec. really confused as my job description fits under all categories.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mamunmaziz

Don't know what to do.....Waiting is a self Killer...its to harsh to wait for something and when the time is not known that how long to wait.

Feel shy to e-mail CO again again...., CO said that I will be informed if He needed anything else...and He doesn't know when the time will come.....I just know I need GRANT ...I have to calculate and prepared many things.....!


----------



## hassankakh

mamunmaziz said:


> Don't know what to do.....Waiting is a self Killer...its to harsh to wait for something and when the time is not known that how long to wait.
> 
> Feel shy to e-mail CO again again...., CO said that I will be informed if He needed anything else...and He doesn't know when the time will come.....I just know I need GRANT ...I have to calculate and prepared many things.....!


Believe me your situation is better I am in a pretty much same timeline expect my CO never contacted me and I don't who my CO is, I just know someone has been assigned to my case sometime between late april, early May and that's all

I hope it doesn't take long for both of us


----------



## mirza_755

Hi Guys

Just now I have received an email from a new CO KD from Team 31 who has taken over my CASE as my existing CO (BD, T34) has taken a new position in DIAC. Do anyone has same CO ? Please share if you know anything.


----------



## mirza_755

reehan said:


> I have same co bd. Did new email himself or he replied to ur email?


New CO replied after I asking to my CO BD.........................


----------



## masud09

any update from co ML?


----------



## dharmesh

My CO is also from Team 34 Brisbane, Initials is L. My MEDS result were submitted on 23rd May and PCC on 25th May. Waiting eagerly for the grant. 

I came to know about CO only when I (my agent ) received request for MEDS and PCC. So does this means that everything else is clear only MEDS and PCC pending? Just trying to be optimistic.


----------



## hunganh07

mimfarook said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you for this wonderful thread.
> 
> I too am planning to apply for the state sponsored migration under Sub category 190.
> 
> like some ppl here i have only 55 points to count for with an ietls of 7 in all bands.
> 
> My question is
> Do i need to get my skills assessed before submitting EOI or after?
> 
> Also i think EOI should be submitted before applying to relevant state, please correct me.
> 
> Also if anyone could advice on what occupation category would be suitable to apply for, i am in position of Assistant Manager -Business Development(ICT), would i be able to apply under Business Development Manager/Sales and Marketing Manager or ICT or Technical Sales Representative nec. really confused as my job description fits under all categories.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



- Pick one occupation that best describe your qualification and work experience
- Get your skill assessed, take an IELTS test, and if your point are >55 points, BEFORE submitting an EOI. You should contact State government for seeking a nomination


----------



## greenmiles

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just now I have received an email from a new CO KD from Team 31 who has taken over my CASE as my existing CO (BD, T34) has taken a new position in DIAC. Do anyone has same CO ? Please share if you know anything.


mirza_755,
seems like it will bring good luck to you, saw somewhere in the thread people get grant in reasonable time from team 31. besides, have not heard anything adverse about them. As soon as you are relieved from team 34 its sort of relief thats because there are so many adverse experiences about famous team 34 I am sure you know.
So good luck !


----------



## greenmiles

*attention theunderdog*



theunderdog said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got the grant and AM was my CO. I got the grant in two weeks after I submitted all the docs CO requested for.
> 
> theunderdog


hi theunderdog,
would you kindly be able to share your experience with the case officer AM ?


----------



## greenmiles

cctt123 said:


> I just got her reply today!!
> 
> she said she got lots of emails need to attend recently due to unforeseen circumstances , that is why casusing the delays..
> 
> And she requested me to pay the VAC 2 payment for my wife, so she was finalizing my application and my grant is coming straight away after completed the payment.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:My grant is coming soon.


Dear cctt123,
I wish you good luck and hope your speedy grant. Thanks for updating us, at least we know she is very busy! I hope we all will overcome this 'situation' very soon.


----------



## greenmiles

vishsang said:


> How did you call your CO? Under my CO name in the email she sent me there is a number 6001XXXX. Is this the phone number? So I should call +61-7-6001-XXXX since it is Brisbane? Not that I plan to call her so soon, but maybe in a few weeks if I hear nothing.
> 
> My current employer wants me to travel for business for a few months and I'd rather not ... in case the visa arrives while I'm on the assignment


hey vishsang,
the number you are talking about is the employee number of the CO, probably your co did not provide you with contact number. If co provide number usually it is clearly written as contact number XXXXXXX. So do not worry trying with the other number. hope this helps.


----------



## biancaneil

GMcShea said:


> Hey Biancaneil,
> 
> I have Team 34 Brisbane, my CO has first initial L but no last initial.
> 
> She has requested my medical, police clearances and military discharge papers. I'm just waiting for those to reach me so I can forward them on.
> 
> Best of luck!


hiya, how are you doing with your spplication? what u think of co?my husband is from scotland, where you from and where you going?


----------



## So many dreams

Once the visa is granted and u decide to fly to Australia/Sydney - do we have any financial conditions restrictions? Like Do we need to show them that we have a minimum of XYZ amount bank balance etc to clear the immigration at destination?

Once visa is granted, what is the minimum amount i should carry?? My situation is i am planning to go there and live (obviously somewhere reasoanble and all) and to try finding a job before i call my wife. So what would bt the minimum amount i should have in hand to live through a month?

If anyone has done some research or have some concreate information, please share.

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## DreamOfOz

Hi guys,

Anyone know if DIAC take any notice of the time someone was on maternity leave? Do they deduct this time from your years experience?


----------



## mimfarook

hunganh07 said:


> - Pick one occupation that best describe your qualification and work experience
> - Get your skill assessed, take an IELTS test, and if your point are >55 points, BEFORE submitting an EOI. You should contact State government for seeking a nomination


Thank you for your reply.

I have done my IELTS, and like you said I will pick an occupation, I am going for a migration seminar, will get their feedback as well. 

So as you say first to apply for skills assessment, then EOI and state government together as I will need state sponsorship.


----------



## cctt123

greenmiles said:


> Dear cctt123,
> I wish you good luck and hope your speedy grant. Thanks for updating us, at least we know she is very busy! I hope we all will overcome this 'situation' very soon.


Dear greenmiles
AM just called me to ask my perference of the latest fisrt entry day to Australia of my wife....I was so suprised cuz I did not expect her call...


After 5 mins, My grant letter was finally came....time to cheers:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Thanks for all guys supports, All the best for your guys applications.Good luck!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## oorvee

cctt123 said:


> Dear greenmiles
> AM just called me to ask my perference of the latest fisrt entry day to Australia of my wife....I was so suprised cuz I did not expect her call...
> 
> 
> After 5 mins, My grant letter was finally came....time to cheers:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Thanks for all guys supports, All the best for your guys applications.Good luck!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thats so cool... Congratulations !!


----------



## Radiantrhino

vishsang said:


> Which team is this and what are your CO initials?
> 
> Our CO requested for documents on Apr 30. We uploaded most of these on May 9 and just one on May 20. We also emailed our CO these documents. But no response yet... we're toying with the idea of calling DIAC next week and contacting the CO in a few weeks if we don't hear anything...


Hello vishsang,
We tried calling our CO this morning but only got voice mail. We have left a message with her but no response yet. I wonder why they are not contactable. They have not responded to any of our emails and now are not contactable on the phone either. 
Do let me know if you have any luck with your CO. :fingerscrossed:
Thanks.


----------



## madrag

cctt123 said:


> Dear greenmiles
> AM just called me to ask my perference of the latest fisrt entry day to Australia of my wife....I was so suprised cuz I did not expect her call...
> 
> 
> After 5 mins, My grant letter was finally came....time to cheers:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Thanks for all guys supports, All the best for your guys applications.Good luck!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## josh.machine

Guys quick question since u have submitted eoi. Can we make an educated guess related to start and end dates of education without having any actual documented proof. I don't have a single document contain start and end dates.

Can u pls urgently clarify this


----------



## hassankakh

josh.machine said:


> Guys quick question since u have submitted eoi. Can we make an educated guess related to start and end dates of education without having any actual documented proof. I don't have a single document contain start and end dates.
> 
> Can u pls urgently clarify this


How about month? if you are sure about month put start and end of the months ,


----------



## va13

josh.machine said:


> Guys quick question since u have submitted eoi. Can we make an educated guess related to start and end dates of education without having any actual documented proof. I don't have a single document contain start and end dates.
> 
> Can u pls urgently clarify this


Hi Josh, 
u dont need to be precise on dates.
Just try to remember the months and provide any date.


----------



## satishkumar432

*CO Allocated*

Frens,

Today i got a mail regarding my CO allocation.. I got my approval on 07th May..The team was Brisbane GSM.

Best,


----------



## josh.machine

va13 said:


> Hi Josh,
> u dont need to be precise on dates.
> Just try to remember the months and provide any date.


Month can be deduced from the timelines mentioned in 1st and 8th sem marksheets. But again it will not be mentioned in any document and will be based on my calculations. I think I will go ahead with it rather than thinking too much about it. Hope it would not be a problem

One last question about the family members page. If I have counted 2 dependents including wife in the first question itself. Do I still need to say that wife will be joining in future in the second question?


----------



## greenmiles

cctt123 said:


> Dear greenmiles
> AM just called me to ask my perference of the latest fisrt entry day to Australia of my wife....I was so suprised cuz I did not expect her call...
> 
> 
> After 5 mins, My grant letter was finally came....time to cheers:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Thanks for all guys supports, All the best for your guys applications.Good luck!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


hey cctt123,

many many congratulations on your grant, that was really fast! hope you all the best on your upcoming future in australia. congrates once again.


----------



## mirza_755

cctt123 said:


> Dear greenmiles
> AM just called me to ask my perference of the latest fisrt entry day to Australia of my wife....I was so suprised cuz I did not expect her call...
> 
> 
> After 5 mins, My grant letter was finally came....time to cheers:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Thanks for all guys supports, All the best for your guys applications.Good luck!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


So fast. Congrats


----------



## udayNSW

satishkumar432 said:


> Frens,
> 
> Today i got a mail regarding my CO allocation.. I got my approval on 07th May..The team was Brisbane GSM.
> 
> Best,


Congrats on your CO allocation,:clap2:

When did you lodge your application??


----------



## australia.ind

*Medicals*

Finally spoke to My CO,he is from Team 4 Adelaide,JH(Initials)
Very cool person.Finally he confirmed that medicals were refered on Apr 22nd and I need to wait for maximum another 6 weeks...


Hope this wud help others calculate their waiting period :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nazarwaheed

udayNSW

Did you lodge your visa?? I did on 25th May. Now awaiting PCC and Meds before the CO asks for anything else.

where do you stand?


----------



## udayNSW

nazarwaheed said:


> udayNSW
> 
> Did you lodge your visa?? I did on 25th May. Now awaiting PCC and Meds before the CO asks for anything else.
> 
> where do you stand?


I lodged on 18th May,
I am done with PCC and meds and everything else.
Awaiting CO.


----------



## satishkumar432

udayNSW said:


> Congrats on your CO allocation,:clap2:
> 
> When did you lodge your application??



Thanks Uday.

I lodged my application on May 12th.


----------



## ils2_fly

I front uploaded all required documents including PCC+Medical lodging my 190 visa on 20th April'13. But I have not got any email about my CO allocation though 5 weeks already passed away. What should I do?

Pls advise.


----------



## Doctor NSW

Do we receive any medical report or any relevant document (or any acknowledgment) corresponding to the medical report at our residential address once the medicals are done, or is the report directly emailed to the DIAC?

Also, I have read many folks talking about medicals being referred, Can someone please explain what does that mean ?


----------



## nazarwaheed

ils2_fly said:


> I front uploaded all required documents including PCC+Medical lodging my 190 visa on 20th April'13. But I have not got any email about my CO allocation though 5 weeks already passed away. What should I do?
> 
> Pls advise.


You must first verify the email you mentioned in the visa application. then check its spam as well. if not found there, then i suggest you call DIAC asap.

good luck


----------



## Manvir

cctt123 said:


> Dear greenmiles
> AM just called me to ask my perference of the latest fisrt entry day to Australia of my wife....I was so suprised cuz I did not expect her call...
> 
> 
> After 5 mins, My grant letter was finally came....time to cheers:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Thanks for all guys supports, All the best for your guys applications.Good luck!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hey CCTV,

The way you have been treated by your CO (such as telling you in advance that ur grant is coming and calling you especially to know your preference to enter australia ), it doesn't seems Team 34 to me. I hope your not playing with the forum people here. 

Good luck, if you actually got it.


----------



## rupinder.jit

Doctor NSW said:


> Do we receive any medical report or any relevant document (or any acknowledgment) corresponding to the medical report at our residential address once the medicals are done, or is the report directly emailed to the DIAC?
> 
> Also, I have read many folks talking about medicals being referred, Can someone please explain what does that mean ?


They will just provide you with receipt of the money that they have taken for meds, rest all is done by them, they online system, you will not receive anything at your home. If your CO is unable to finalize your meds then CO refer them, otherwise you are good to go.


----------



## ils2_fly

nazarwaheed said:


> You must first verify the email you mentioned in the visa application. then check its spam as well. if not found there, then i suggest you call DIAC asap.
> 
> good luck


Thanks waheed. I checked these all already and keep my eyes in spam/trash folder also.


----------



## va13

josh.machine said:


> Month can be deduced from the timelines mentioned in 1st and 8th sem marksheets. But again it will not be mentioned in any document and will be based on my calculations. I think I will go ahead with it rather than thinking too much about it. Hope it would not be a problem
> 
> One last question about the family members page. If I have counted 2 dependents including wife in the first question itself. Do I still need to say that wife will be joining in future in the second question?


yes..
u have to mentioned the people who u would like to join in AU.
and remember dependents sould only be wife and children
u cant add ur parents/siblings name


----------



## Doctor NSW

rupinder.jit said:


> They will just provide you with receipt of the money that they have taken for meds, rest all is done by them, they online system, you will not receive anything at your home. If your CO is unable to finalize your meds then CO refer them, otherwise you are good to go.


Thanks, every thing is done for me including meds and PCC, expecting CO in next couple of weeks as application lodged on 18th May......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rupinder.jit

Doctor NSW said:


> Thanks, every thing is done for me including meds and PCC, expecting CO in next couple of weeks as application lodged on 18th May......:fingerscrossed:


Sit back and relax, If your CO finds each and every document fine, then you will get grant soon, CO will not even contact you.


----------



## masud09

I tried several times to check my application status in following link:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
but always found HTTP status 500 error.
How can i check my application status?


----------



## udayNSW

ils2_fly said:


> I front uploaded all required documents including PCC+Medical lodging my 190 visa on 20th April'13. But I have not got any email about my CO allocation though 5 weeks already passed away. What should I do?
> 
> Pls advise.


Please call DIAC,
I spoke to them today and they asked me to wait for 5 weeks for CO.


----------



## rupinder.jit

masud09 said:


> I tried several times to check my application status in following link:
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> but always found HTTP status 500 error.
> How can i check my application status?



The only way to check your application status is contact your CO, nothing else.


----------



## rohitk

Hey guys, how do we get to know that our medicals have been uploaded ???


----------



## rupinder.jit

rohitk said:


> Hey guys, how do we get to know that our medicals have been uploaded ???


Check with clinic, generally they upload within 3-5 days.


----------



## rohitk

rupinder.jit said:


> The only way to check your application status is contact your CO, nothing else.



try this 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## rupinder.jit

this website does not reflect exact status of the application. there are many glitches in it.


----------



## rohitk

rupinder.jit said:


> Check with clinic, generally they upload within 3-5 days.


Thanks for quick reply. I have done it in Melbourne.They said they will upload in 2 weeks time. Just wanted to confirm that will it really take 2 weeks time ??


----------



## rupinder.jit

rohitk said:


> Thanks for quick reply. I have done it in Melbourne.They said they will upload in 2 weeks time. Just wanted to confirm that will it really take 2 weeks time ??


I am in India, I know the system over here, not sure about Melbourne.


----------



## vishsang

cctt123 said:


> Dear greenmiles
> AM just called me to ask my perference of the latest fisrt entry day to Australia of my wife....I was so suprised cuz I did not expect her call...
> 
> 
> After 5 mins, My grant letter was finally came....time to cheers:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Thanks for all guys supports, All the best for your guys applications.Good luck!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congratulations!


----------



## vishsang

Manvir said:


> Hey CCTV,
> 
> The way you have been treated by your CO (such as telling you in advance that ur grant is coming and calling you especially to know your preference to enter australia ), it doesn't seems Team 34 to me. I hope your not playing with the forum people here.
> 
> Good luck, if you actually got it.


Weirder things are known to have happened


----------



## vishsang

nazanin5879 said:


> when i called her she told me that they had problems accessing applications and emails during the previous weeks , it seems the problem has been solved that she contacted every body yesterday, she told me she is still processing my application and later she will let me know which additional documents needed to be upload


Hi Nazanin5879, do you mind sending me a private message with BK's phone number. I don't have it on the email she sent me and I'd like to call her to ask her if I can apply for a work visa for another country in parallel since my employer needs me to travel. I think it should be fine, but wouldn't hurt to inform her.


----------



## Manvir

vishsang said:


> Hi Nazanin5879, do you mind sending me a private message with BK's phone number. I don't have it on the email she sent me and I'd like to call her to ask her if I can apply for a work visa for another country in parallel since my employer needs me to travel. I think it should be fine, but wouldn't hurt to inform her.


Waoh !! Also, a good idea to make him/her think about giving you an immediate grant. . I will try as well. Just kidding


----------



## frodo12

josh.machine said:


> Guys quick question since u have submitted eoi. Can we make an educated guess related to start and end dates of education without having any actual documented proof. I don't have a single document contain start and end dates.
> 
> Can u pls urgently clarify this


It should not be a problem as long as the variance is not ver high. 
For example, I remember that my final bachelor's semester exam was in July. However the date mentioned on my exam marksheet are degree certificate are quite different. I had mentioned the month mentioned in the final semester marksheet.


----------



## josh.machine

frodo12 said:


> It should not be a problem as long as the variance is not ver high.
> For example, I remember that my final bachelor's semester exam was in July. However the date mentioned on my exam marksheet are degree certificate are quite different. I had mentioned the month mentioned in the final semester marksheet.


Hmm I have deduced the date by deducting 6 months from the first semester timelines as month of joining. For last semester since month is not given and only date of issue of marks card is given, I have deducted approx 3 months for the end of course.

Also for class 10 th and 12th what should be the qualification and course name and should the period be of one year or more ?

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


----------



## raminbdjp

Filling form 80: *Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS*

So, is it essential to fill up by hand writing or is it Ok to fill up by adobe acrobat?

Senior members, please share.


----------



## rupinder.jit

raminbdjp said:


> Filling form 80: *Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS*
> 
> So, is it essential to fill up by hand writing or is it Ok to fill up by adobe acrobat?
> 
> Senior members, please share.


It is up to you, you can use pen or adobe, adobe will be better, just you need to sign last page, use PDFill PDF Tools (Free) to merge pdf's


----------



## cutehailian

*Guidance Regarding MEdicals*

I hv a lil query...if anyone can comment on dat?
My Medical Centre people have confirmed about our family medical exmainations that there was absolutely nothing abnormal... every thing was perfactly normal.. Although they have refused to give us the medical reports ....as those are sent directly by them.... We did our medicals on 23rd May... My CO has confirmed that our Medicals have been refferred and I can also see the Pictures (taken in the hostpial) under Organize your health link of entire family....
BEfore going for medicals I also did the tests privately and there too it was all fine...

What could possibly be the reasons... I hv just read on DIAC website... that in case of health condition or if tests were conducted in a certain country, the medicals are referred to MOC.

Since I belong to Pakistan I was just wondering, if anyone knows about any case where someone from Pakistan got 190 VISA without Medicals being referred especially in Near Past?if Any


----------



## udayNSW

rupinder.jit said:


> It is up to you, you can use pen or adobe, adobe will be better, just you need to sign last page, use PDFill PDF Tools (Free) to merge pdf's


Rupinder,

Are you sure we can do this via Adobe??

I am really not sure if this can be done via adobe.


----------



## frodo12

josh.machine said:


> Hmm I have deduced the date by deducting 6 months from the first semester timelines as month of joining. For last semester since month is not given and only date of issue of marks card is given, I have deducted approx 3 months for the end of course.
> 
> Also for class 10 th and 12th what should be the qualification and course name and should the period be of one year or more ?
> 
> ----------------------
> IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


Do you really need to specify class 10 and 12 while applying EOI ? I think you should mention only your highest qualification to claim the points. Class 10 and 12 marksheets should be uploaded as part of your eVisa application. That's what I have done.


----------



## josh.machine

Not sure couple of members asked me to file 10th and 12th so I did it. Don't see any reasons though. Can u also comment on my degree date calculations ?

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


----------



## Nurse

cctt123 said:


> Dear greenmiles
> AM just called me to ask my perference of the latest fisrt entry day to Australia of my wife....I was so suprised cuz I did not expect her call...
> 
> 
> After 5 mins, My grant letter was finally came....time to cheers:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Thanks for all guys supports, All the best for your guys applications.Good luck!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


That's fast... congratulations... My timelines are very close to yours, but unfortunately, I am not able to submit my husband's IELTS till August.... I hope everything else would go smoothly just like yours.... All the best for the new life.....


----------



## frodo12

I did not understand how you deduced the end date. Why did you deduct 3 months ?


----------



## monty83

i was just calling DIAC to check the status of my file....in between saw the call coming from my agent.....*AND AND AND THEY SAY CONGRATULATIONS YOUR VISA IS GRANTED.....*thank you thank you evryone..for all your help and assistance....GOD IS GREAT>>>thank you thank you....for evrything you have given me and my family.......tears are coming out of happiness... I guess when you struggled hard in life and have faith in yourself...evrything gone be alright.....I have waited a lot to hear this GRANTED GRANTED GRANTED>>>>>>what else shall i right.....i dnt know thank you....


----------



## josh.machine

First semester mark sheet gives the date when exam was conducted so I would had joined approx 6 months before that. Similarly my 8th semester mark sheet for some reason did not contain the exam timeline but only the mark sheet issue month. So keeping 3 months generic timeline for its issue post exam I calculated my degree end sare

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


----------



## ils2_fly

Is anybody assigned with CO, initials DC from Brisbane 31?


----------



## rupinder.jit

udayNSW said:


> Rupinder,
> 
> Are you sure we can do this via Adobe??
> 
> I am really not sure if this can be done via adobe.


Yes you can do by adobe. Why you cannot do by adobe, what's the problem?


----------



## ils2_fly

Is anybody assigned with CO, initials DC from Brisbane 31?


----------



## waiaung

I did mine in Acrobat. But you will still have to print it out to sign. And then scanned it back and sent to my CO in .pdf


----------



## rupinder.jit

waiaung said:


> I did mine in Acrobat. But you will still have to print it out to sign. And then scanned it back and sent to my CO in .pdf


What you need to do is, fill up the PDF using acrobat, remove the page that require your signature using PDFill PDF Tools (Free), take print out of the page that require signature, sign it, and scan it as PDF and then merge it using PDFill PDF Tools (Free)


----------



## lala27

rohitk said:


> Thanks for quick reply. I have done it in Melbourne.They said they will upload in 2 weeks time. Just wanted to confirm that will it really take 2 weeks time ??


hi rohitk...

i did it in melbourne too... got the paper version delivered to my home address about 2 weeks aftedr the appointment.... called medical centre got told results will also be uploaded automatically for diac

lana


----------



## rohitk

lala27 said:


> hi rohitk...
> 
> i did it in melbourne too... got the paper version delivered to my home address about 2 weeks aftedr the appointment.... called medical centre got told results will also be uploaded automatically for diac
> 
> lana


Hi lana, 

Thanks for the response. So it actually dose take 2 weeks to upload/post your result.


----------



## ltrifonov

satishkumar432 said:


> Frens,
> 
> Today i got a mail regarding my CO allocation.. I got my approval on 07th May..The team was Brisbane GSM.
> 
> Best,





satishkumar432 said:


> Thanks Uday.
> 
> I lodged my application on May 12th.


Congrats, satishkumar432!
I lodged my Visa app on 13th , so I should get my CO soon, I hope. 
Did you front-load any documents prior CO assignment?


----------



## rajesh.149

Hello All,

It seems like there was employment check with my current employer, got a call from HR to verify the same. Any idea, if anyone had their employment verification done .. how long post this .. I know it is very subjective .. based on when the employer responds back to the verification query and when the CO looks into it next .. but still some hope.


----------



## rajesh.149

Hello All,

It seems like there was employment check with my current employer, got a call from HR to verify the same. Any idea, if anyone had their employment verification done .. how long post this .. I know it is very subjective .. based on when the employer responds back to the verification query and when the CO looks into it next .. but still some hope.


----------



## vishsang

rajesh.149 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> It seems like there was employment check with my current employer, got a call from HR to verify the same. Any idea, if anyone had their employment verification done .. how long post this .. I know it is very subjective .. based on when the employer responds back to the verification query and when the CO looks into it next .. but still some hope.


Every time you post, I think you got the grant... hopes rise and then are dashed again


----------



## Radiantrhino

australia.ind said:


> Finally spoke to My CO,he is from Team 4 Adelaide,JH(Initials)
> Very cool person.Finally he confirmed that medicals were refered on Apr 22nd and I need to wait for maximum another 6 weeks...
> 
> 
> Hope this wud help others calculate their waiting period :fingerscrossed:


Hey, was it easy to get through their no? Our CO is also T4 , intial K. We have been calling our CO but it goes into voice mail. How do we get in touch? No response on email as well.tks.


----------



## hunganh07

satishkumar432 said:


> Frens,
> 
> Today i got a mail regarding my CO allocation.. I got my approval on 07th May..The team was Brisbane GSM.
> 
> Best,


I logged mine on 13th May. I hope I will hear from them soon. Did you check if the status of the documents change from received to met????


----------



## Nurse

monty83 said:


> i was just calling DIAC to check the status of my file....in between saw the call coming from my agent.....*AND AND AND THEY SAY CONGRATULATIONS YOUR VISA IS GRANTED.....*thank you thank you evryone..for all your help and assistance....GOD IS GREAT>>>thank you thank you....for evrything you have given me and my family.......tears are coming out of happiness... I guess when you struggled hard in life and have faith in yourself...evrything gone be alright.....I have waited a lot to hear this GRANTED GRANTED GRANTED>>>>>>what else shall i right.....i dnt know thank you....


Congratulations........... :clap2:


----------



## josh.machine

ambproject said:


> Any replies


Frankly telling I got sick of asking the same question from last 2-3 days and gave the date approx to what i thought was right though I don't have any document to prove the same. Now I just hope that it won't cause any problems in future

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May'13


----------



## vinnie88

hey guys, hope everyone is well! 

Could anyone tell me whether a tourist visa refusal could disqualify someone from getting their 189 PR granted? 

My cousins tourist visa was refused a few days ago while his 189 application is still in progress. He just wanted to visit a couple of cities in Australia beforehand.

would really appreciate your advice


----------



## cutehailian

*Do All the medicals from certain countries get referred?*

Do all the medicals from certain countries get referred? I read smth smiliar on DIAC..website... 

My own medical centre ppl confirmed that everything was perfactly all right but still the meds got referred.. It seems as if this information is true .. at least for Pakistan? unless der has been a case where a pakistani got 190 visa without being referred...


----------



## greenmiles

vinnie88 said:


> hey guys, hope everyone is well!
> 
> Could anyone tell me whether a tourist visa refusal could disqualify someone from getting their 189 PR granted?
> 
> My cousins tourist visa was refused a few days ago while his 189 application is still in progress. He just wanted to visit a couple of cities in Australia beforehand.
> 
> would really appreciate your advice


Dear Vinnie,

It is completely depends on the ground based on which the visa was refused. Does not really matter whether it is tourist or permanent visa. If the grounds for visa rejection is not something serious, I do not believe it will have any impact on the other visa application. In case, the visa is rejected on something serious ground it will, definately, have an effect on the other visa application. So your cousin really need to read the refusal letter carefully to find out on what grounds his visa was refused and take necessary actions to rectify this for the other visa application.
Hope this helps.


----------



## vinnie88

greenmiles said:


> Dear Vinnie,
> 
> It is completely depends on the ground based on which the visa was refused. Does not really matter whether it is tourist or permanent visa. If the grounds for visa rejection is not something serious, I do not believe it will have any impact on the other visa application. In case, the visa is rejected on something serious ground it will, definately, have an effect on the other visa application. So your cousin really need to read the refusal letter carefully to find out on what grounds his visa was refused and take necessary actions to rectify this for the other visa application.
> Hope this helps.


Hi Greenmiles, thanks very much for your response. To be more specific, does denial grounds due to " not genuine tourist intention " and " not enough evidence of return to their home country" count as bad/serious grounds to affect his PR?


----------



## cctt123

Manvir said:


> Hey CCTV,
> 
> The way you have been treated by your CO (such as telling you in advance that ur grant is coming and calling you especially to know your preference to enter australia ), it doesn't seems Team 34 to me. I hope your not playing with the forum people here.
> 
> Good luck, if you actually got it.


Thanks guys.

I know it is a bit unbelieveablethat i get my grant within 3 weeks, but it did happen.Thanks God.

I actually have a doubt. Visa condition 8515 - NOT MARRY BEFORE FIRST ENTRY applys on my wife( she is offshore at the moment). My concern is that, we are actually married, I am totally lost about this condition.

Anyway, I have emailed my CO to clarify my concern.


----------



## vishsang

vinnie88 said:


> Hi Greenmiles, thanks very much for your response. To be more specific, does denial grounds due to " not genuine tourist intention " and " not enough evidence of return to their home country" count as bad/serious grounds to affect his PR?


In my opinion applying for tourist visa while PR is in progress is always dicey. Cos one one hand you are saying you wanna move to Australia and on the other hand you're saying you're just visiting. They see that as lack of proof that you'll return to your home country. Canada rejects tourist visas which are in parallel with Canadian PR applications too.

That said... I've read on this forum about people with successful pr applications after tourist visa of other countries are denied... so I'd think its fine. Sorry its not a concrete answer...


----------



## vishsang

cctt123 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I know it is a bit unbelieveablethat i get my grant within 3 weeks, but it did happen.Thanks God.
> 
> I actually have a doubt. Visa condition 8515 - NOT MARRY BEFORE FIRST ENTRY applys on my wife( she is offshore at the moment). My concern is that, we are actually married, I am totally lost about this condition.
> 
> Anyway, I have emailed my CO to clarify my concern.


I think it means can't "remarry" (in essence be eligible to sponsor someone else  )


----------



## cctt123

greenmiles said:


> hey cctt123,
> 
> many many congratulations on your grant, that was really fast! hope you all the best on your upcoming future in australia. congrates once again.


What is your timeline, mate?


----------



## greenmiles

vinnie88 said:


> Hi Greenmiles, thanks very much for your response. To be more specific, does denial grounds due to " not genuine tourist intention " and " not enough evidence of return to their home country" count as bad/serious grounds to affect his PR?


Hey vinnie88,

Just relax, that is not at all serious and definately it will not have an impact on the other visa application. The serious grounds usually are character grounds, fraud or any kind of security issues...........

So i believe your cousin can just relax and prepare to get 189 approved and the move..........


----------



## cctt123

vishsang said:


> I think it means can't "remarry" (in essence be eligible to sponsor someone else  )


Thanks for the prompt reply.

But howcome I dont have any condtion, is it just becaused I am onshore??

I asked my agent, he said this condition usually applys on a single offshore applcant...


----------



## vinnie88

thanks for your help guys, really appreciate it


----------



## vishsang

cctt123 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> But howcome I dont have any condtion, is it just becaused I am onshore??
> 
> I asked my agent, he said this condition usually applys on a single offshore applcant...


It is also applied sometimes for couples who haven't been married long / are long distance etc. So it could be true for you if you're onshore while your spouse is not..


----------



## Jonathan1980

Dear all,

I recently submitted my EOI and I'm hoping to receive the invitation soon. On the other hand, I'm preparing for required medical health check as I hope to finish all document stuff as earliest as possible. 

I would like to seek advise of those who got the invitation and have done the medical check in Vic. 

1) I intend to go ahead with the medical check, is this okie to do so before one receive the invitation. I assume everyone who received invitation would get the same instructions on medical check. If I do so, how long this medical check valid ? 

2) Is there anyone could lend me a copy of invitation letter (pls hide all personal details) so I I have some idea of what I should prepare ? 

3) Where should I go for such medical check in Vic ?

Thank you very much

Jonathan


----------



## rp10026391

Got golden mail........visa granted (489)..this forum is really helpful.....

Thanks and wish speedy grants to all..........


----------



## rp10026391

Got the golden mail today........all nightmares gone from today......in full joy..:clap2:...lane:

Thanks to all expats (especially Superman)... and wish speedy grants to all

my timelines as below

Skills Assesment (EA -Electrical Engineer) - 25/03/13
EOI Lodged - 07/04/13
EOI Invited - 22/04/13
PCC - 30/04/13
Visa (489 - 65 points) lodged -06/05/13
Medicals - 10/5/13
CO assinged (Team 33, Brisbane) - 21/05/13
Visa Granted - 31/05/13


----------



## ils2_fly

rp10026391 said:


> Got the golden mail today........all nightmares gone from today......in full joy..:clap2:...lane:
> 
> Thanks to all expats (especially Superman)... and wish speedy grants to all
> 
> my timelines as below
> 
> Skills Assesment (EA -Electrical Engineer) - 25/03/13
> EOI Lodged - 07/04/13
> EOI Invited - 22/04/13
> PCC - 30/04/13
> Visa (489 - 65 points) lodged -06/05/13
> Medicals - 10/5/13
> CO assinged (Team 33, Brisbane) - 21/05/13
> Visa Granted - 31/05/13


Many Congratulations!
Your CO's initials pls.


----------



## rp10026391

ils2_fly said:


> Many Congratulations!
> Your CO's initials pls.


initials BG...


----------



## bijoypjob

Congratulations


----------



## SSD14

Radiantrhino said:


> Hey, was it easy to get through their no? Our CO is also T4 , intial K. We have been calling our CO but it goes into voice mail. How do we get in touch? No response on email as well.tks.


Hello,


I am also allocated to the same CO in April last week I guess... Initial is KS from team 4.
CO has not yet contacted us... I wanted to talk to her so have requested to Operator to connect to her, after a long wait left voice message.

Do you have her direct number as calling general helpline number is very time consuming?


----------



## zivziva

This team is quite slow ... Minimum 2-3 weeks to respond to initial query. It has been 3 weeks since i have submitted all my required doc and followed up 2-3 time but has not heard back from them yet.


----------



## rajesh.149

cctt123 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I know it is a bit unbelieveablethat i get my grant within 3 weeks, but it did happen.Thanks God.
> 
> I actually have a doubt. Visa condition 8515 - NOT MARRY BEFORE FIRST ENTRY applys on my wife( she is offshore at the moment). My concern is that, we are actually married, I am totally lost about this condition.
> 
> Anyway, I have emailed my CO to clarify my concern.




Hi,

well what this means is .. since both you and your wife have got the grant now and you being the primary applicant, the condition 8515 states, your wife cannot marry anyone else and take undue advantage to help the other person also migrate .. hope you understood what this means .. these things may have happened in past and this is what DIAC wants to prevent.


----------



## raminbdjp

rupinder.jit said:


> What you need to do is, fill up the PDF using acrobat, remove the page that require your signature using PDFill PDF Tools (Free), take print out of the page that require signature, sign it, and scan it as PDF and then merge it using PDFill PDF Tools (Free)



I tried. It can not be merged since protected. Password is necessary to merge.


----------



## andrew_expat

lane:


rp10026391 said:


> Got the golden mail today........all nightmares gone from today......in full joy..:clap2:...lane:
> 
> Thanks to all expats (especially Superman)... and wish speedy grants to all
> 
> my timelines as below
> 
> Skills Assesment (EA -Electrical Engineer) - 25/03/13
> EOI Lodged - 07/04/13
> EOI Invited - 22/04/13
> PCC - 30/04/13
> Visa (489 - 65 points) lodged -06/05/13
> Medicals - 10/5/13
> CO assinged (Team 33, Brisbane) - 21/05/13
> Visa Granted - 31/05/13


Hello,
Looking at your timeline, especially application lodgement date, it is amazing to see how fast CO are working thesedays. Hopefully, everybody gets their grant in a speedy pace. Congratulations and all the best for your future progress in Aussie land.


----------



## greenmiles

rp10026391 said:


> Got the golden mail today........all nightmares gone from today......in full joy..:clap2:...lane:
> 
> Thanks to all expats (especially Superman)... and wish speedy grants to all
> 
> my timelines as below
> 
> Skills Assesment (EA -Electrical Engineer) - 25/03/13
> EOI Lodged - 07/04/13
> EOI Invited - 22/04/13
> PCC - 30/04/13
> Visa (489 - 65 points) lodged -06/05/13
> Medicals - 10/5/13
> CO assinged (Team 33, Brisbane) - 21/05/13
> Visa Granted - 31/05/13


hello mate,

first of all congratulations for the platinum grant you have just received and hope everything from now on gonna be just fine. I do not want to be rude or disrupt your joyous moment but trust me my friend worries never ends.........you overcome one another one turns up, we will never be able to get rid of those worries and troubles in our life but we will keep batling with those untill the end of our life. So just enjoy the moment as much as you can and get ready for the the next batle yet to come


----------



## rp10026391

andrew_expat said:


> lane:
> 
> Hello,
> Looking at your timeline, especially application lodgement date, it is amazing to see how fast CO are working thesedays. Hopefully, everybody gets their grant in a speedy pace. Congratulations and all the best for your future progress in Aussie land.


Yes..they are very fast....but ensure that CO has all doc before your case is allocated....that is the only path for speedy grant...


----------



## rp10026391

greenmiles said:


> hello mate,
> 
> first of all congratulations for the platinum grant you have just received and hope everything from now on gonna be just fine. I do not want to be rude or disrupt your joyous moment but trust me my friend worries never ends.........you overcome one another one turns up, we will never be able to get rid of those worries and troubles in our life but we will keep batling with those untill the end of our life. So just enjoy the moment as much as you can and get ready for the the next batle yet to come


Yes u are right"...That is life"....any how thanks for ur wishes and advise....


----------



## Dr.Oz

monty83 said:


> i was just calling DIAC to check the status of my file....in between saw the call coming from my agent.....*AND AND AND THEY SAY CONGRATULATIONS YOUR VISA IS GRANTED.....*thank you thank you evryone..for all your help and assistance....GOD IS GREAT>>>thank you thank you....for evrything you have given me and my family.......tears are coming out of happiness... I guess when you struggled hard in life and have faith in yourself...evrything gone be alright.....I have waited a lot to hear this GRANTED GRANTED GRANTED>>>>>>what else shall i right.....i dnt know thank you....


congrats Monty...reading ur reply..brought tears of happiness too in my eyes....Im waiting to feel the same emotions like you...for last three years..now....congratulations to you and ur family..well done....enjoy...!


----------



## andrew_expat

rp10026391 said:


> Yes..they are very fast....but ensure that CO has all doc before your case is allocated....that is the only path for speedy grant...


Hopefully front loading all documents will help for speedy grant in my case too.


----------



## monty83

Dr.Oz said:


> congrats Monty...reading ur reply..brought tears of happiness too in my eyes....Im waiting to feel the same emotions like you...for last three years..now....congratulations to you and ur family..well done....enjoy...!


Dnt worry i pray it should come fast.....just pray to ur god...i m sure u gonna send message on this forum very soon....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## greenmiles

andrew_expat said:


> lane:
> 
> Hello,
> Looking at your timeline, especially application lodgement date, it is amazing to see how fast CO are working thesedays. Hopefully, everybody gets their grant in a speedy pace. Congratulations and all the best for your future progress in Aussie land.


Dear andrew_expat,

this is not the case for everyone or in general, grant within 3/4 weeks of lodgement, amazing.....if you see throughout the forum it is taking longer than this but I really hope they will work efficiently so that we can have the grant in a reasonable time


----------



## nazarwaheed

cutehailian said:


> Do all the medicals from certain countries get referred? I read smth smiliar on DIAC..website...
> 
> My own medical centre ppl confirmed that everything was perfactly all right but still the meds got referred.. It seems as if this information is true .. at least for Pakistan? unless der has been a case where a pakistani got 190 visa without being referred...



army burn hall ?


----------



## dharmesh

Hi All,

Just to inform all received my grant today. Actually I received grant on 30th May 2013 but this bloody agent sent ti to me today. Anyways I more than happy.

But one problem is that I am required to land in Australia before - 19 December 2013. Now this is because my UK PCC I got it on 19th December 2012. Now I am cursing myself for being pro active in this regards.

Anyways I am happy. 

My CO initials is L from Team 34 Brisbane.


----------



## dharmesh

Hi All,

Just to inform all received my grant today. Actually I received grant on 30th May 2013 but this bloody agent sent ti to me today. Anyways I more than happy.

But one problem is that I am required to land in Australia before - 19 December 2013. Now this is because my UK PCC I got it on 19th December 2012. Now I am cursing myself for being pro active in this regards.

Anyways I am happy. 

My CO initials is L from Team 34 Brisbane.


----------



## findraj

dharmesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to inform all received my grant today. Actually I received grant on 30th May 2013 but this bloody agent sent ti to me today. Anyways I more than happy.
> 
> But one problem is that I am required to land in Australia before - 19 December 2013. Now this is because my UK PCC I got it on 19th December 2012. Now I am cursing myself for being pro active in this regards.
> 
> Anyways I am happy.
> 
> My CO initials is L from Team 34 Brisbane.


Wheres the party dude?

LOL COngrats!!!


----------



## pretty11

dharmesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to inform all received my grant today. Actually I received grant on 30th May 2013 but this bloody agent sent ti to me today. Anyways I more than happy.
> 
> But one problem is that I am required to land in Australia before - 19 December 2013. Now this is because my UK PCC I got it on 19th December 2012. Now I am cursing myself for being pro active in this regards.
> 
> Anyways I am happy.
> 
> My CO initials is L from Team 34 Brisbane.


hi dharmesh,

i dont think that the basis for the Dec 19 2013 is your PCC
as for my case, i am also required to land before dec 19, 2013 
whereas my PCC was submitted on Jan 25, 2013
(i received my visa on march 19, 2013)

the date specified re date required to land shouldnt be a problem
why did u think that became a problem? 
no regrets on being pro active mate
just enjoy the moment, ok 
congrats!!


----------



## dharmesh

pretty11 said:


> hi dharmesh,
> 
> i dont think that the basis for the Dec 19 2013 is your PCC
> as for my case, i am also required to land before dec 19, 2013
> whereas my PCC was submitted on Jan 25, 2013
> (i received my visa on march 19, 2013)
> 
> the date specified re date required to land shouldnt be a problem
> why did u think that became a problem?
> no regrets on being pro active mate
> just enjoy the moment, ok
> congrats!!


Yes I am already in party mood, but this just takes away the buffer form you. Anyways I am happy and flying very soon. Next task is to resign from current job and that will be on monday. :clap2:


----------



## vishsang

dharmesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to inform all received my grant today. Actually I received grant on 30th May 2013 but this bloody agent sent ti to me today. Anyways I more than happy.
> 
> But one problem is that I am required to land in Australia before - 19 December 2013. Now this is because my UK PCC I got it on 19th December 2012. Now I am cursing myself for being pro active in this regards.
> 
> Anyways I am happy.
> 
> My CO initials is L from Team 34 Brisbane.


Congratulations....


----------



## pretty11

dharmesh said:


> Yes I am already in party mood, but this just takes away the buffer form you. Anyways I am happy and flying very soon. Next task is to resign from current job and that will be on monday. :clap2:


hi again dharmesh,
that wud be very quick --> this monday!! 
where do u intend to go in AU?
il b in melb on july 2 
gudluk!


----------



## dharmesh

pretty11 said:


> hi again dharmesh,
> that wud be very quick --> this monday!!
> where do u intend to go in AU?
> il b in melb on july 2
> gudluk!


I am going to Sydney. but it would be in August. As my company have 2 months notice period.


----------



## pretty11

dharmesh said:


> I am going to Sydney. but it would be in August. As my company have 2 months notice period.


sydney is a great place too!
oh wat a long period ..
gudluk then!


----------



## biancaneil

dharmesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to inform all received my grant today. Actually I received grant on 30th May 2013 but this bloody agent sent ti to me today. Anyways I more than happy.
> 
> But one problem is that I am required to land in Australia before - 19 December 2013. Now this is because my UK PCC I got it on 19th December 2012. Now I am cursing myself for being pro active in this regards.
> 
> Anyways I am happy.
> 
> My CO initials is L from Team 34 Brisbane.


congrats!how did u find co?we have same one


----------



## dharmesh

biancaneil said:


> congrats!how did u find co?we have same one


I dont know. we just got the requirements for meds and pcc. we submit the same and got the grant after few days of submitting the docs.


----------



## bjtamuli

I submitted my DIAC application on 31st May 2013. Let's see how it progresses. Received SA invite on 24th April. Anyone filed on the same date or close to the date?

Bhaskar


----------



## nazarwaheed

any of you know about e-health which is uploaded by the panel physician? Do we need to have e-health number MUST or just the TRN is good enough? This is even if the CO is not allotted yet as i want to upload ahead


----------



## sachdevar

Hi Guys...!

I want to know , Once we lodge visa application, what is notification of CO allocation ?

Do candidate receive email OR some kind of message in Skill select OR some kind of message in E-comm website ?

How do we come to know that CO has been allocated .....?


----------



## Manvir

cctt123 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I know it is a bit unbelieveablethat i get my grant within 3 weeks, but it did happen.Thanks God.
> 
> I actually have a doubt. Visa condition 8515 - NOT MARRY BEFORE FIRST ENTRY applys on my wife( she is offshore at the moment). My concern is that, we are actually married, I am totally lost about this condition.
> 
> Anyway, I have emailed my CO to clarify my concern.


Congrats man !
If your wife has mentioned u as her husband in her application then I think you shouldn't worry.


----------



## Manvir

dharmesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to inform all received my grant today. Actually I received grant on 30th May 2013 but this bloody agent sent ti to me today. Anyways I more than happy.
> 
> But one problem is that I am required to land in Australia before - 19 December 2013. Now this is because my UK PCC I got it on 19th December 2012. Now I am cursing myself for being pro active in this regards.
> 
> Anyways I am happy.
> 
> My CO initials is L from Team 34 Brisbane.


Congrats dharmesh ! 

Mine co is L as well. Did she ask for any extra documents from you?


----------



## dharmesh

Manvir said:


> Congrats dharmesh !
> 
> Mine co is L as well. Did she ask for any extra documents from you?


NO nothing extra , just meds and PCC. I submitted Form 80 upfront only.


----------



## amithpat

I am confused to differentiate,
whether Diploma in Electronics and Communication is considered as ICT
Major or Minor. Based on which i can opt for Skills Assessment or RPL
Assessment.

Please find the below subjects which were in 3 years Diploma curriculum.

1st Semester
Basic Electronics and Electrical Components
Basic Computer Skills
Basic Electronics and Electrical Components Lab

2nd semester
Digital Electronics - I
Digital electronics Lab - I
C - Programming Lab

3rd semester
Analog Electronics
Digital Electronics - II
Analog Communication
Analog Electronics Lab
Digital Lab - II
PCS Stimulation Lab

4th semster
Microcontroller Applications
Digital Communication
Electronic Instrument and Mesaurements
Microcontroller Applications Lab
Communication Lab
PC hardware Lab

5th semester

Power Electronics & PLC
Advanced Communication
Medical electronics
Video Enigneering Lab
Power Electronics & PLC Lab
VLSI Design Lab
ISAP Lab

6th Semester
Data Communication & Networks
Advanced Microprocessors
Data Communication & Networks Lab
Advanced Microprocessors Lab

Please let me know if above course contents are inclined towards ICT
Major or Minor.


----------



## ashadi

sachdevar said:


> Hi Guys...!
> 
> I want to know , Once we lodge visa application, what is notification of CO allocation ?
> 
> Do candidate receive email OR some kind of message in Skill select OR some kind of message in E-comm website ?
> 
> How do we come to know that CO has been allocated .....?


Once you lodge VISA it takes around 3-5 weeks for CO allocation. You will receive mail from your CO one your case is assigned.


----------



## darcyduan

Good luck for your visa, it is difficult for Chinese to get a visa .


----------



## bjtamuli

bjtamuli said:


> I submitted my DIAC application on 31st May 2013. Let's see how it progresses. Received SA invite on 24th April. Anyone filed on the same date or close to the date?
> 
> Bhaskar


Can anyone help confirming if I should wait for CO to be assigned to get the Medical done? I already filed for PCC and that will take some time. Also, how to identify which Medical centre I should opt if I shouldn't wait for CO assignment? And how much do we need o pay for Medicals (me and my wife)?

Bhaskar

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS :05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013, SA Invite: 24-Apr-2013


----------



## Manvir

dharmesh said:


> NO nothing extra , just meds and PCC. I submitted Form 80 upfront only.


Thanks dharmesh


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi all,
I got NSW state sponsorship under 190 Visa on may 10th 2013 and applied visa on 2oth may 2013. I applied all the docs with PCC and $3060 fee. Can any body help me out how will be the further process? like now many days it will take to visa approval, medicals etc...... It will be helpful for all the new visa applicants.


----------



## anis159

*190 visa applicant, waiting for grant*

I Applied on 04 May 2013. My CO (AM, team 33 ) is assign on 16-May. As per his requirements, I upload all documents on 18-May. Can any body help me out how long should I wait for further processing?. It will be helpful for all the new visa applicants.


----------



## mirza_755

Originally Posted by mirza_755 
Hi Guys

Just now I have received an email from a new CO KD from Team 31 who has taken over my CASE as my existing CO (BD, T34) has taken a new position in DIAC. Do anyone has same CO ? Please share if you know anything.

Originally Posted by reehan 
I have same co bd. Did new email himself or he replied to ur email?




mirza_755 said:


> New CO replied after I asking to my CO BD.........................



Hi Reehan

Have you got any feedback ?


----------



## reehan

mirza_755 said:


> Originally Posted by mirza_755
> Hi Guys
> 
> Just now I have received an email from a new CO KD from Team 31 who has taken over my CASE as my existing CO (BD, T34) has taken a new position in DIAC. Do anyone has same CO ? Please share if you know anything.
> 
> Originally Posted by reehan
> I have same co bd. Did new email himself or he replied to ur email?
> 
> Hi Reehan
> 
> Have you got any feedback ?


I havnt contacted yet. Is it ok to contact co directly when u have an agent?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Judy&Rob

bjtamuli said:


> Can anyone help confirming if I should wait for CO to be assigned to get the Medical done? I already filed for PCC and that will take some time. Also, how to identify which Medical centre I should opt if I shouldn't wait for CO assignment? And how much do we need o pay for Medicals (me and my wife)?
> 
> Bhaskar
> 
> ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS :05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013, SA Invite: 24-Apr-2013


Hi you can do your medicals before a CO is allocated to you....it depends where you live in India....and what is your closest centre....It will speed up the process if you have all your relevant documents,IELTs, PCC etc...

Here is a link for Medical centres in India


http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/overseas/i/india/panel-doctors.htm


----------



## mirza_755

reehan said:


> I havnt contacted yet. Is it ok to contact co directly when u have an agent?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


Oh no. Then you should wait until any feedback ................


----------



## Judy&Rob

anis159 said:


> I Applied on 04 May 2013. My CO (AM, team 33 ) is assign on 16-May. As per his requirements, I upload all documents on 18-May. Can any body help me out how long should I wait for further processing?. It will be helpful for all the new visa applicants.


It depends on individual cases....if you have all pre loaded all your relevant docs .IELTS, PCC , skills assessment, medicals,
mine was granted within about 4 weeks...but we had all our docs per uploaded and only my medical outstanding, so it wasa pretty straightforward case......and I suppose everything was easy to check as I worked for the government in the UK....
So I would say depends on the complexity of your case...and how easy it is to verify your employment history etc....


----------



## bjtamuli

Judy&Rob said:


> Hi you can do your medicals before a CO is allocated to you....it depends where you live in India....and what is your closest centre....It will speed up the process if you have all your relevant documents,IELTs, PCC etc...
> 
> Here is a link for Medical centres in India
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/overseas/i/india/panel-doctors.htm


Thank you very much Judy & Rob. It really helps. I think I will be completing the same soon but my PCC might take some more time. 

All from Bangalore (at least for Medical),

Could you please guide if I can opt any of the two Medical Centres available for Bangalore? 

Medical and Radiology Clinic – Electronic Health Processing 
Elbit Medical Diagnostics Ltd
1 and 1/2, Indian Express Building
Queens Road,
Bangalore 560001
Telephone: +91 80 2286 0365, 80 2286 0761, 80 2286 0768, 80 2286 9105, 80 4057 0000
Fax: +91 0 80 4057 0099
Doctor(s):
Dr Susan Abraham 
Dr Santosh Chandy

Medical and Radiology Clinic – Electronic Health Processing 
Fortis Hospital Bangalore
154/9 Bannerghatta Rd
Opp IIM-B
Bangalore 560076
Telephone: +91 80 6621 4444
Fax: +91 80 6621 4242
Doctor(s):
Dr Nalini Prakash
Dr Shalini Joshi
Dr Girikumar Venati
Dr Aruna Divakar
Dr Hanumantha Rao Kaaladi
Dr Jayasree Kailasam

Bhaskar

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS :05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013, SA Invite: 24-Apr-2013


----------



## Judy&Rob

Just give them a call and see who can fit you in the quickest....thats what I did


----------



## bjtamuli

Judy&Rob said:


> Just give them a call and see who can fit you in the quickest....thats what I did


Ok, will do that for sure.. Thanks.

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS :05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013, SA Invite: 24-Apr-2013


----------



## Judy&Rob

Good luck....I'm sure you will start your Ozzie journey soon


----------



## Judy&Rob

Good luck, I'm sure you will be starting your Ozzie journey soon


----------



## bjtamuli

Judy&Rob said:


> Good luck, I'm sure you will be starting your Ozzie journey soon


Thanks. All depends on this last stage. Btw, which state you are now and for how long you are in Ozzie now?

ANZSCO:224712, IELTS:7.5, VETASSESS :05-Mar-2013, EOI/SS 22-Mar-2013, SA Invite: 24-Apr-2013


----------



## ashanti7311

Judy&Rob said:


> It depends on individual cases....if you have all pre loaded all your relevant docs .IELTS, PCC , skills assessment, medicals,
> mine was granted within about 4 weeks...but we had all our docs per uploaded and only my medical outstanding, so it wasa pretty straightforward case......and I suppose everything was easy to check as I worked for the government in the UK....
> So I would say depends on the complexity of your case...and how easy it is to verify your employment history etc....


Hi Judy&Rob
I also worked in the Uk, what evidence of this will I require for my visa application? I am currently collecting all my documents.

Regards


----------



## Judy&Rob

If you lived there for over one year you will need a uk Police check, I submitted my employments refs from the uk(thts the only place where I have lived and worked ) 

Here is the link to apply for a uk police check...

http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


----------



## ashanti7311

Judy&Rob said:


> If you lived there for over one year you will need a uk Police check, I submitted my employments refs from the uk(thts the only place where I have lived and worked )
> 
> Here is the link to apply for a uk police check...
> 
> http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


Thank you, i have an employment reference dated january 2012 which i used for my skills assessment, however it is titled to whom it may concern. Do you still think it would be valid given the date?


----------



## Judy&Rob

Yes, we have been in Oz for just over a year, I got my skill assess last October but used my references some of which were from 2010 &2011 .....
So they should be ok....


----------



## mamunmaziz

dharmesh said:


> I dont know. we just got the requirements for meds and pcc. we submit the same and got the grant after few days of submitting the docs.


So lucky man. Congrats......10th April CO allocation ...still not get GRant....


----------



## ashanti7311

Judy&Rob said:


> Yes, we have been in Oz for just over a year, I got my skill assess last October but used my references some of which were from 2010 &2011 .....
> So they should be ok....


Phew! I so did not want to go through the hassle of having to request those again. I too have been here a year (from UK). I now want to change from the 457 visa which holds me captive.


----------



## Judy&Rob

Haa ha, that's just the way I felt....uneasy, not secure on the 457....I know now Australia is my home


----------



## andrew_expat

mamunmaziz said:


> So lucky man. Congrats......10th April CO allocation ...still not get GRant....


Don't worry too much. It's just a matter of time. Enjoy as much as you can with your family and friends until it is time for you to leave your mother nation. Have a little patience and your GRANT shall be very close. May be next week.
All the best.


----------



## cctt123

rajesh.149 said:


> Hi,
> 
> well what this means is .. since both you and your wife have got the grant now and you being the primary applicant, the condition 8515 states, your wife cannot marry anyone else and take undue advantage to help the other person also migrate .. hope you understood what this means .. these things may have happened in past and this is what DIAC wants to prevent.


Yes mate, I had got my CO reply, She said it is in case she marries to anyone else before the first entry day, It wont be a problem if she is already married to me, this is more a preventative measure rather than anyting else

BTW, she replied me on SATURDAY afternoon, Is my CO working 6 days a week???And she is such a kind lady,.


----------



## cctt123

Manvir said:


> Congrats man !
> If your wife has mentioned u as her husband in her application then I think you shouldn't worry.


We are already married, that is why she is the secondary applicant.But thanks for your reply,anyway


----------



## ashanti7311

Hi, I need to get my documents certifed, can the police do it?


----------



## mamunmaziz

andrew_expat said:


> Don't worry too much. It's just a matter of time. Enjoy as much as you can with your family and friends until it is time for you to leave your mother nation. Have a little patience and your GRANT shall be very close. May be next week.
> All the best.


thanks


----------



## Judy&Rob

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi, I need to get my documents certifed, can the police do it?


It needs to be a justice of the peace(normally available @your local court).notary .solicitor

But if you scan the original copies toq
A the DIAC this will be acceptable.
I had some certified others original scanned copies


----------



## DSS

Hey guys

Bit surprising that my CO is quite for a little while. I had a verification call from AHC and later no news. CO hasnt asked to produce further docs as well. In the mean time, I check my husband's medical link is enabled. upon clicking the link, the required medical form details are available. I ve no clue whats happening with my case. Bit worried. anyone experiencing the same with CO: DC?????

Thnx
DSS


----------



## stephen.cqu

*Employment Verification*

Hi All,

Thanks for this great thread. Just a quick question on employment verification.

I 've applied for 190 on 17th may and awaiting a case officer. Mean while, i am getting all the paper work organised, that will save me from running around at the last minute. What documents are realistically needed by DIAC to prove employment? I currently have a refernce letter from my HR managers (previous two jobs) and also have employment contracts for the current employment. Is there anything else i need to have handy? What are the other documents that DIAC usually request?

Also with PCC, how do we go about getting a PCC certificate from India? 

Thanks a lot in advance ...


----------



## anis159

Judy&Rob said:


> It depends on individual cases....if you have all pre loaded all your relevant docs .IELTS, PCC , skills assessment, medicals,
> mine was granted within about 4 weeks...but we had all our docs per uploaded and only my medical outstanding, so it wasa pretty straightforward case......and I suppose everything was easy to check as I worked for the government in the UK....
> So I would say depends on the complexity of your case...and how easy it is to verify your employment history etc....


Thanks for your reply. I upload all documents before CO assigned. When CO is assigned he asked for some documents like resume, F1221, F80 etc and I upload all of them by 18-May. After that, I didn't hear anything.


----------



## Judy&Rob

I didn't hear anything from my CO....till our grant...I uploaded all our docs 26/04.
Had my medical on the 20/05.
Visa grant 27/05 ....


----------



## Judy&Rob

stephen.cqu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for this great thread. Just a quick question on employment verification.
> 
> I 've applied for 190 on 17th may and awaiting a case officer. Mean while, i am getting all the paper work organised, that will save me from running around at the last minute. What documents are realistically needed by DIAC to prove employment? I currently have a refernce letter from my HR managers (previous two jobs) and also have employment contracts for the current employment. Is there anything else i need to have handy? What are the other documents that DIAC usually request?
> 
> Also with PCC, how do we go about getting a PCC certificate from India?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance ...




I provided my employment refs and contract....

Other things you will need

Passport biometric page
Birth certificate
Driving licence-I provided UK /Australia ones
Marriage certificate 
Degree/diploma certificates (whatever is applicable to you ) 
Skills assessment 
IELTS test
In the case of my hubby army discharge papers, divorce certificates, translated into English.
PCC for every country you have spent over 12months in.
Medical(you can book this before CO assigned.) you need to know which office you lodged your application., this is found on your email at the bottom from the DIAC.

This maybe a link for PCC India, have a look round it


http://www.vfs-in-au.net/policeclearancecertificate.html


For the documents you can scan original ones to the DIAC but nothing can be bigger than 5 MB.

Think that's it.....I know I've commented on other threads....if you look at my posts with a list of what is required for the DIAC.


----------



## Judy&Rob

Here is the checklist link again

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## stephen.cqu

Thanks Judy & Rob,

Appreciate your quick response. Just an additional query, we have to get a PCC if we have lived cumulatively in a country for 12 months or more. About 4 years back i had received an Indian PCC, and since then had only lived in India cumulatively for about 9 months. Should i still get one for India, as i am an Indian citizen, but residing in Australia for the past 9 years? 

regards;


----------



## Judy&Rob

stephen.cqu said:


> Thanks Judy & Rob,
> 
> Appreciate your quick response. Just an additional query, we have to get a PCC if we have lived cumulatively in a country for 12 months or more. About 4 years back i had received an Indian PCC, and since then had only lived in India cumulatively for about 9 months. Should i still get one for India, as i am an Indian citizen, but residing in Australia for the past 9 years?
> 
> regards;


Where did you live before your 9 years in Australia...? All I know Stephen is anywhere you have lived 12months or more you need a PCC....we have been in Australia 13months, previous to that uk, so myself and hubby got PCC for the UK before we left and Australia....
Hope this helps


----------



## xxxxxxxpearljam

stephen.cqu said:


> Thanks Judy & Rob,
> 
> Appreciate your quick response. Just an additional query, we have to get a PCC if we have lived cumulatively in a country for 12 months or more. About 4 years back i had received an Indian PCC, and since then had only lived in India cumulatively for about 9 months. Should i still get one for India, as i am an Indian citizen, but residing in Australia for the past 9 years?
> 
> regards;


You will need a new Indian PCC and of course an AFP police clearance.


----------



## Judy&Rob

stephen.cqu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for this great thread. Just a quick question on employment verification.
> 
> I 've applied for 190 on 17th may and awaiting a case officer. Mean while, i am getting all the paper work organised, that will save me from running around at the last minute. What documents are realistically needed by DIAC to prove employment? I currently have a refernce letter from my HR managers (previous two jobs) and also have employment contracts for the current employment. Is there anything else i need to have handy? What are the other documents that DIAC usually request?
> 
> Also with PCC, how do we go about getting a PCC certificate from India?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance ...




Found this on another thread regarding Indian PCC......




Process to get PCC from India
I want to contribute this post to the forum on process to get PCC from India. For most of applications submitted in passport office recieve the PCC certificate by the next day depends on their CID check is clear during Passport issuance/ clearance in other case; 

The PP form is asked and for verification it goes to central Passport -> CID office -> local police station -> central CID office -> Passport office. The enitre procedure takes close to 2 months which crosses the timelines given by CO. It can be extended but u will be always worried about your PCC certificate. 

I suggest to go for PCC immediately after your application status changed to "Application being processed further" and do not wait until CO ask for it. 

PCC is valid for 1 year, 

to get PCC within a day you can also try submitted enough address proofs and if your passport is done in tatkal, make sure they have done police verification at that point. 

Amit


----------



## Judy&Rob

Here is the link to obtain an Australian PCC


http://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/police-checks/national-police-checks.aspx


----------



## mimfarook

Hi everyone,

Just a quick question on the PCC. Is it a must to get PCC from every country you have lived in?

I mean I am in Sri Lanka but spent 4 years in India doing a degree and 3 years in UK during my masters and these are before 2010.
Would the Sri Lankan PCC not be sufficient. I know Indian high commission did a clearance for me from Uk when I applied for a visit visa two years back so everything is fine.

If yes how do I go about getting these PCC from India and UK.


Thanks.


----------



## Judy&Rob

mimfarook said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a quick question on the PCC. Is it a must to get PCC from every country you have lived in?
> 
> I mean I am in Sri Lanka but spent 4 years in India doing a degree and 3 years in UK during my masters and these are before 2010.
> Would the Sri Lankan PCC not be sufficient. I know Indian high commission did a clearance for me from Uk when I applied for a visit visa two years back so everything is fine.
> 
> If yes how do I go about getting these PCC from India and UK.
> 
> Thanks.




Hi I have put on here what someone else has wrote - how to obtain Indian PCC....

Here is a link for the UK PCC


http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


----------



## ashanti7311

Judy&Rob said:


> It needs to be a justice of the peace(normally available @your local court).notary .solicitor
> 
> But if you scan the original copies toq
> A the DIAC this will be acceptable.
> I had some certified others original scanned copies


Hi again...lol. Can I just scan and upload passport or do I need to get it certified ?


----------



## Judy&Rob

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi again...lol. Can I just scan and upload passport or do I need to get it certified ?


No you can scan and upload.....as long as you can shrink it to 5mb....

I had a mix of certified documents and original scanned colour docs


----------



## hunganh07

Dear Judy&Rob
When did you apply for a visa? How long did it take to get a CO contact and then grant letter?
I applied 13 May, still waiting for some news


----------



## Judy&Rob

hunganh07 said:


> Dear Judy&Rob
> When did you apply for a visa? How long did it take to get a CO contact and then grant letter?
> I applied 13 May, still waiting for some news


I applied for qld SS last November!!!
Got it eventually on the 26/04
CO assigned 5/05
visa grant 27/05...
Lightening [email protected] end thanks to a very efficient CO from Brisbane team 31.. MM


----------



## hunganh07

Judy&Rob said:


> I applied for qld SS last November!!!
> Got it eventually on the 26/04
> CO assigned 5/05
> visa grant 27/05...
> Lightening [email protected] end thanks to a very efficient CO from Brisbane team 31.. MM


Oh k, I got QLD SS as well. Still waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Judy&Rob

Judy&Rob said:


> I applied for qld SS last November!!!
> Got it eventually on the 26/04
> CO assigned 5/05
> visa grant 27/05...
> Lightening [email protected] end thanks to a very efficient CO from Brisbane team 31.. MM


Just looked at my emails......case officer was actually assigned
15/05....


----------



## Judy&Rob

hunganh07 said:


> Oh k, I got QLD SS as well. Still waiting :fingerscrossed:


Im not sure why it took 5months for the SS.....But well worth the wait.feel so much better...withPR. .instead of temp 457 .


----------



## hunganh07

Judy&Rob said:


> Im not sure why it took 5months for the SS.....But well worth the wait.feel so much better...withPR. .instead of temp 457 .


Yes I totally agree. Life will be much better with a PR. That is why we have struggled for . It is worthy at the end.


----------



## sahaque

*Reagrding occupation ceiling*

Hi,
I'm quite new here, so please let me know if I'm wrong in anyway.
I have 60 points to apply for visa 189. I don't need state sponsorship 10 points. I'm an electronics engineer. Today I found out that the occupation ceiling has been met for Electronics Engineers in South Australia. 

Although I'm not asking for state sponsorship, can anyone please help by letting me know that, will the "ceiling met" cause any problem for my PR application?

Thanks in advance.

Sahaque


----------



## mamunmaziz

sahaque said:


> Hi,
> I'm quite new here, so please let me know if I'm wrong in anyway.
> I have 60 points to apply for visa 189. I don't need state sponsorship 10 points. I'm an electronics engineer. Today I found out that the occupation ceiling has been met for Electronics Engineers in South Australia.
> 
> Although I'm not asking for state sponsorship, can anyone please help by letting me know that, will the "ceiling met" cause any problem for my PR application?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sahaque


Sofar I got ELECTRONIC eng. quota has been finishd this year for skill select.
But my advice is u better fill up EoI now, new ceiling would be published on July.


----------



## vishsang

A new week with no news... time never seemed slower


----------



## Radiantrhino

SSD14 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am also allocated to the same CO in April last week I guess... Initial is KS from team 4.
> CO has not yet contacted us... I wanted to talk to her so have requested to Operator to connect to her, after a long wait left voice message.
> 
> Do you have her direct number as calling general helpline number is very time consuming?


Hello,
We have had the same problem for the last few days. The CO contact number was given to us on the email that they sent. But no luck on that number either. Only get voicemail. 
What are your timelines?

We appilied on Dec 29th 2012
CO appointed. March, 7th 2013
Meds. April 1st 2013
Submitted documents April 5 th 2013
Pcc submitted. May 8th 2013.
Waiting for grant.

Overall it has been a slow, arduous procedure......need to be very patient.
Tks.


----------



## SSD14

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello,
> We have had the same problem for the last few days. The CO contact number was given to us on the email that they sent. But no luck on that number either. Only get voicemail.
> What are your timelines?
> 
> We appilied on Dec 29th 2012
> CO appointed. March, 7th 2013
> Meds. April 1st 2013
> Submitted documents April 5 th 2013
> Pcc submitted. May 8th 2013.
> Waiting for grant.
> 
> Overall it has been a slow, arduous procedure......need to be very patient.
> Tks.


Hi Radiantrhino,

Thanks for your reply. Hopefully you will get a grant in this week.

Please see below timelines,

EOI submitted : 20 March 2013
Invitation : 1st April.
App lodged : 9th april
CO : first week of May ( Called DIAC)
PCC : 17 April
Med : 22nd May.

CO has not yet contacted us. We wanted to discuss our case with CO so we connected by operator but in vain, it went on VM.

Could you send a private message to me with KS's direct number... It will be great help.

Thanks


----------



## mimfarook

Judy&Rob said:


> Hi I have put on here what someone else has wrote - how to obtain Indian PCC....
> 
> Here is a link for the UK PCC
> 
> 
> http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


Thanks Judy and Rob. I was hoping that I would not have to go after PCC from there but I guess i have no choice..


----------



## sahaque

mamunmaziz said:


> Sofar I got ELECTRONIC eng. quota has been finishd this year for skill select.
> But my advice is u better fill up EoI now, new ceiling would be published on July.


Thanks for your reply. My skill assessment is still under process by Engineers Australia. It would take at least 3 more months. Do you think it'll be good idea to go for EOI before getting positive response from Engineers Australia?


----------



## mamunmaziz

sahaque said:


> Thanks for your reply. My skill assessment is still under process by Engineers Australia. It would take at least 3 more months. Do you think it'll be good idea to go for EOI before getting positive response from Engineers Australia?


 to fill up EOI u would need the assessment letter No. and assessment letter date.
Another think without having assessment how could you know you got Electronic Engineering....?
with same qualification and same job experience one of my colleagues get Electronic Engineer and I got Telecommunications Engineering Professional .....so it depends on how you actually written ur Carrier Episode actually....I think.
Wish You good luck man.


----------



## sahaque

mamunmaziz said:


> to fill up EOI u would need the assessment letter No. and assessment letter date.
> Another think without having assessment how could you know you got Electronic Engineering....?
> with same qualification and same job experience one of my colleagues get Electronic Engineer and I got Telecommunications Engineering Professional .....so it depends on how you actually written ur Carrier Episode actually....I think.
> Wish You good luck man.


Actually I applied for Electronic Engineering assessment. I don't know whether I'll get Electronics Engineering or not. Let's see what happens


----------



## australia.ind

*Depressed*

Guys ,
anyone medicals cleared this week? I'm going crazy


----------



## haryk

australia.ind said:


> Guys ,
> anyone medicals cleared this week? I'm going crazy


Mee too waiting for the same   not knowing what they do and how many months they take when medicals were referred


----------



## Judy&Rob

mimfarook said:


> Thanks Judy and Rob. I was hoping that I would not have to go after PCC from there but I guess i have no choice..


Yes unfortunately anywhere you have spent 12 months or more, we got invited for a visa on 26/04, been in Australia a year from the 29/04..... So we had to get an Australian PCC.....
Hey ho....it's all worth it in the end for your security )


----------



## australia.ind

haryk said:


> Mee too waiting for the same   not knowing what they do and how many months they take when medicals were referred


Any idea when your medicals were referred.My spouse was on april 22nd...


----------



## ashadi

Start of this week seems sluggish, no grants today.


----------



## ils2_fly

ashadi said:


> Start of this week seems sluggish, no grants today.


Disappointing. But what could be possible reasons? Anyone can guess?


----------



## haryk

australia.ind said:


> Any idea when your medicals were referred.My spouse was on april 22nd...


No I dont have Idea. I mailed to [email protected] and they replied that "Yes, your medicals are referred. Please contact your case officer for any future enquiries in relation to the status of your health examinaitons/visa application. " . I asked my CO and she responded saying that "We are currently waiting on the outcome of your medicals as this is processed by an external agency I am unable to advise on the estimated time frame for an outcome." Don't know who will tell this. How did you got to know that your wifes medicals were referred on April 22 ?


----------



## greenmiles

cctt123 said:


> Yes mate, I had got my CO reply, She said it is in case she marries to anyone else before the first entry day, It wont be a problem if she is already married to me, this is more a preventative measure rather than anyting else
> 
> BTW, she replied me on SATURDAY afternoon, Is my CO working 6 days a week???And she is such a kind lady,.



Hey cctt123,

Co is simply impressed with your papers man and that's why she was so caring about you. Anyway good luck for everyone else including me  hope we all will get the grant real soon.

I wish a very brright career and happy life here in australia..............

cheers...


----------



## australia.ind

haryk said:


> No I dont have Idea. I mailed to [email protected]  and they replied that "Yes, your medicals are referred. Please contact your case officer for any future enquiries in relation to the status of your health examinaitons/visa application. " . I asked my CO and she responded saying that "We are currently waiting on the outcome of your medicals as this is processed by an external agency I am unable to advise on the estimated time frame for an outcome." Don't know who will tell this. How did you got to know that your wifes medicals were referred on April 22 ?


Its for my husband 
I spoke to my CO,he checked on the system and said it was refered on April 22nd..
If you don't mind,why ur meds are refered??

My husband's were refered due to High Bp during the medicals  
Tehy requested few additional tests and everything came out normal,


----------



## haryk

australia.ind said:


> Its for my husband
> I spoke to my CO,he checked on the system and said it was refered on April 22nd..
> If you don't mind,why ur meds are refered??
> 
> My husband's were refered due to High Bp during the medicals
> Tehy requested few additional tests and everything came out normal,


Is that so ? No I was not told any reason whey they got referred. When I asked the hospital staff where I got checked up they said that every thing is perfect. CO told the reason why your husband medicals were got referred ? When u say referred on April 22nd, means, additional check up started on April 22nd ? or completed on April 22nd ? 

I was not asked any additional tests till now. I think I need to call my CO and get all the details.


----------



## ashanti7311

Hi 

I am looking at the medical fees for Australia, there are so many medical examinations and tests to choose from? So which one should i choose and how much for all the required examinations?

Regards


----------



## ashadi

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking at the medical fees for Australia, there are so many medical examinations and tests to choose from? So which one should i choose and how much for all the required examinations?
> 
> Regards


Medical fees varies each country, there is no control of DIAC over fees charged for Australian Immigration Medical Test.

There is one standard set of set unless and untill specifically adviced by DIAC soeciall test is carried out. In standard medical test chest Xray, Urine Analysis and Blood Test is carried out along with physical examination by an authorized physician by DIAC.

You can check link DIAC Panel of Doctors  For specific country call them and ask for fees they charge each person for Australian Immigration Medical.


----------



## Judy&Rob

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking at the medical fees for Australia, there are so many medical examinations and tests to choose from? So which one should i choose and how much for all the required examinations?
> 
> Regards


You need a general medical and chest X-ray, HIV test ....but depending if you are working in a hospital or with children you may need Hep B.


----------



## australia.ind

haryk said:


> Is that so ? No I was not told any reason whey they got referred. When I asked the hospital staff where I got checked up they said that every thing is perfect. CO told the reason why your husband medicals were got referred ? When u say referred on April 22nd, means, additional check up started on April 22nd ? or completed on April 22nd ?
> 
> I was not asked any additional tests till now. I think I need to call my CO and get all the details.


No CO will not have any medeical details...The only problem we saw was BP high,other than that nothing..

We did our medicals on march 22nd and hospital recommended us to do few test and we did on april 12th....


----------



## haryk

australia.ind said:


> No CO will not have any medeical details...The only problem we saw was BP high,other than that nothing..
> 
> We did our medicals on march 22nd and hospital recommended us to do few test and we did on april 12th....


ohh okk.. so that medicals got referred started on April 22nd right. In your other post you said it may take another 6weeks from now, It is taking nearly 3 months to get referred over all. In that aspect I have done my medicals on Mar 25th, and I think mine might be referred at around April 1-5 or so..... It should take same time as you or before yours. Let seee :fingerscrossed: thanks for the info


----------



## ashanti7311

Judy&Rob said:


> You need a general medical and chest X-ray, HIV test ....but depending if you are working in a hospital or with children you may need Hep B.


Cor blimey! it gets more and more expensive.


----------



## ashanti7311

ashadi said:


> Medical fees varies each country, there is no control of DIAC over fees charged for Australian Immigration Medical Test.
> 
> There is one standard set of set unless and untill specifically adviced by DIAC soeciall test is carried out. In standard medical test chest Xray, Urine Analysis and Blood Test is carried out along with physical examination by an authorized physician by DIAC.
> 
> You can check link DIAC Panel of Doctors  For specific country call them and ask for fees they charge each person for Australian Immigration Medical.


Thank you


----------



## andrew_expat

Hello Everyone,

Please share if anyone who got invited on 6th May have got case officer assigned for their application. It is little early to expect CO at this stage but few people have had their CO in less than 2 weeks time.

Thanks


----------



## australia.ind

haryk said:


> ohh okk.. so that medicals got referred started on April 22nd right. In your other post you said it may take another 6weeks from now, It is taking nearly 3 months to get referred over all. In that aspect I have done my medicals on Mar 25th, and I think mine might be referred at around April 1-5 or so..... It should take same time as you or before yours. Let seee :fingerscrossed: thanks for the info


Not sure generally how long it takes..but my CO said it may take max another 6 weeks...

I hope u shud get it in 1- 2 weeks


----------



## biancaneil

my co is taking her job very seriously got email on 21st of may ( 1 st communication) to upload prove of overseas employment for> 8 yrs. i haveent referenceletter of my employer and bankstatements that show my wages . The statements were uploaded from onlinebankingsystem.will this be enough prove?the ference letter states when i started, i workes fulltime and what my tasks are....will this be enough?please share your advice

last week i emailed if she received it, after a week she replied not to sent emails to ask such thing?i have 28 days to sent info she asked and she doesnt have to reply before those 28 days have past.well at least i know now i shouldnt check my emails 10x a day!


----------



## robertmurray7782

Hello all. Can I just say it feels great to move to this forum from the previous one waiting for SS approval! 

Just a quick confirmatory question - I've scrolled back through a number of pages here and a very ROUGH guideline would be c. 4 weeks to have a CO appointed once the initial docs are logged and then another c. 4 weeks to get the grant? So roughly 8 weeks in total? Am I in the realm of the possible? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jogiyogi

hassankakh said:


> Technically speaking a 189 application must be assigned to a CO within 8 weeks and be finalized in 12 months, as these links suggest
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> Client Service Charter
> 
> so he has given no wrong information although based on what people experience it's likely to be much faster, have a look here for some details
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


Thank you very much Hassan and other mates for your replies. However, my CO did not ask for my marriage certificate (but employment TAX documents), even then I am getting it on this Friday. I will immediately provide it to my CO. Hope it would help.


----------



## jogiyogi

mirza_755 said:


> It unfortunate reply from CO. However, one example from our forum vineie were faced same case but he required only two or three months. So be passionate ..........


Thanks Mirza, I have no other option but to wait.


----------



## Ets82

Hi everyone! I'm applying for a 190 visa and uploading the documents.
Why when I upload some documents it says me "received" and when I upload other documents it says "required"

Thank you


----------



## Judy&Rob

robertmurray7782 said:


> Hello all. Can I just say it feels great to move to this forum from the previous one waiting for SS approval!
> 
> Just a quick confirmatory question - I've scrolled back through a number of pages here and a very ROUGH guideline would be c. 4 weeks to have a CO appointed once the initial docs are logged and then another c. 4 weeks to get the grant? So roughly 8 weeks in total? Am I in the realm of the possible?
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Hi
> 
> Yes that would be a rough guide, I got CO in 19 days, grant 12 days later.....I had all my docs, PCC pre loaded , apart from my medical .....but I'm guessing my case was very straightforward, and easy to check....it was super lightening speed at the end from MM team 31 Brisbane.


----------



## Judy&Rob

Ets82 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm applying for a 190 visa and uploading the documents.
> Why when I upload some documents it says me "received" and when I upload other documents it says "required"
> 
> Thank you


Think it's just the system, even though I pre loaded documents my CO requested PCC again, to her direct email.I think sometimes the CO arent able to download everything ppl have uploaded.....and that's why they do re request them...


----------



## ningbo

Anybody knows how many rounds of request documents from CO usually?


----------



## hunganh07

ningbo said:


> Anybody knows how many rounds of request documents from CO usually?


Get a CO contact only 10 days after lodging. Congrats:clap2:


----------



## ningbo

hunganh07 said:


> Get a CO contact only 10 days after lodging. Congrats:clap2:


maybe your co is preparing the grant letter for you now....no need to appear...

:clap2:


----------



## neelarao

*Got our Grant !!!*

Received grant this morning :cheer2:

My medicals was cleared yesterday, got the grant letter today!!! 

We are grateful to this forum which has helped us immensely in the whole process. Thank you, expat forum!!


----------



## hunganh07

ningbo said:


> maybe your co is preparing the grant letter for you now....no need to appear...
> 
> :clap2:




That would be fantastic. Thanks for your thought in a positive way. My thoughts are mixed with bad and good things. Hope I will get out of this situation soonnnn


----------



## ningbo

hunganh07 said:


> That would be fantastic. Thanks for your thought in a positive way. My thoughts are mixed with bad and good things. Hope I will get out of this situation soonnnn


great! You are geologist? It is rare to see someone get QLD ss. I was also contacted by QLD, but I do not want to go there. Are all the supporting documents ready and sufficient for you in the evisa system?


----------



## oorvee

neelarao said:


> Received grant this morning :cheer2:
> 
> My medicals was cleared yesterday, got the grant letter today!!!
> 
> We are grateful to this forum which has helped us immensely in the whole process. Thank you, expat forum!!


Wow..Congrates. Can you pl share reason for med ref? and CO initials?

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## neelarao

Thanks!

I was diagnosed with diabetes in Feb 2013, and am on oral medication to control it. Declared it in the Medical History.

CO is MW, Brisbane T 34. 



oorvee said:


> Wow..Congrates. Can you pl share reason for med ref? and CO initials?
> 
> :clap2::clap2:


----------



## oorvee

neelarao said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was diagnosed with diabetes in Feb 2013, and am on oral medication to control it. Declared it in the Medical History.
> 
> CO is MW, Brisbane T 34.


Cool. Thanks and All the best for next stage... Job Hunting...migration etc.


----------



## neelarao

Thanks oorvee, hope you get your grant soon too. Good luck!!



oorvee said:


> Cool. Thanks and All the best for next stage... Job Hunting...migration etc.


----------



## mirza_755

neelarao said:


> Received grant this morning :cheer2:
> 
> My medicals was cleared yesterday, got the grant letter today!!!
> 
> We are grateful to this forum which has helped us immensely in the whole process. Thank you, expat forum!!


Oawoo..................Congrats


----------



## vishsang

neelarao said:


> Received grant this morning :cheer2:
> 
> My medicals was cleared yesterday, got the grant letter today!!!
> 
> We are grateful to this forum which has helped us immensely in the whole process. Thank you, expat forum!!


Congratulations Neela


----------



## greenmiles

neelarao said:


> Received grant this morning :cheer2:
> 
> My medicals was cleared yesterday, got the grant letter today!!!
> 
> We are grateful to this forum which has helped us immensely in the whole process. Thank you, expat forum!!



hey! owesome!

congratulations mate, got the grant in very reasonable time....all the best.....


----------



## neelarao

Thank you!!! @ mirza_755 , vishsang and greenmiles


----------



## madrag

neelarao said:


> Received grant this morning :cheer2:
> 
> My medicals was cleared yesterday, got the grant letter today!!!
> 
> We are grateful to this forum which has helped us immensely in the whole process. Thank you, expat forum!!


Congrats...


----------



## neelarao

Thank you 



madrag said:


> Congrats...


----------



## hunganh07

ningbo said:


> great! You are geologist? It is rare to see someone get QLD ss. I was also contacted by QLD, but I do not want to go there. Are all the supporting documents ready and sufficient for you in the evisa system?


I think yes, all documents were uploaded. I love QLD. I have been here for quite a long time. My case is geologist yes


----------



## haryk

australia.ind said:


> Not sure generally how long it takes..but my CO said it may take max another 6 weeks...
> 
> I hope u shud get it in 1- 2 weeks


If that happens I will give u party  thanks for that


----------



## ningbo

hunganh07 said:


> I think yes, all documents were uploaded. I love QLD. I have been here for quite a long time. My case is geologist yes


So your medical is done in the medibank health solution? How soon will the results be available for your case?


----------



## mamunmaziz

Two days before I send an e.mail to my CO, but CO has not yet answered? 
What should I do?


----------



## vishsang

mamunmaziz said:


> Two days before I send a e.mail to my CO, but CO has not yet answered?
> What should I do?


I sent an email to my CO on May 9 and May 20 (with different queries) and no response yet. I don't think we can do anything but wait. It is getting to my nerves, but it is what it is  .

Alternately, if this is a query that anyone in the DIAC can answer then call the helpline...


----------



## haryk

vishsang said:


> I sent an email to my CO on May 9 and May 20 (with different queries) and no response yet. I don't think we can do anything but wait. It is getting to my nerves, but it is what it is  .
> 
> Alternately, if this is a query that anyone in the DIAC can answer then call the helpline...


I have queried my CO twice and received reply both the times. But the reply also says that We are waiting from external agency. We will inform once we receive. So there is no time limit. So even if we get reply also, we cannot do any thing except waiting  . This is the time for testing our own patience how much we have  definately we will win, because there is no other option


----------



## Ets82

So if I find that a doc is required I should upload it again?
How can anyone say that he has been assigned a case officer? Will he receive a mail with the name of that person?
Thank you again


----------



## hunganh07

ningbo said:


> So your medical is done in the medibank health solution? How soon will the results be available for your case?


Yes I did my medicals there. I am not sure but I got the envelops of results 4 days after the appointment. Doctor also said that my results will be uploaded into the online system of the department after 3-4 days. So I think the department got my results by now


----------



## robertmurray7782

Judy&Rob said:


> robertmurray7782 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all. Can I just say it feels great to move to this forum from the previous one waiting for SS approval!
> 
> Just a quick confirmatory question - I've scrolled back through a number of pages here and a very ROUGH guideline would be c. 4 weeks to have a CO appointed once the initial docs are logged and then another c. 4 weeks to get the grant? So roughly 8 weeks in total? Am I in the realm of the possible?
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Hi
> 
> Yes that would be a rough guide, I got CO in 19 days, grant 12 days later.....I had all my docs, PCC pre loaded , apart from my medical .....but I'm guessing my case was very straightforward, and easy to check....it was super lightening speed at the end from MM team 31 Brisbane.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the reply.
Click to expand...


----------



## ningbo

hunganh07 said:


> Yes I did my medicals there. I am not sure but I got the envelops of results 4 days after the appointment. Doctor also said that my results will be uploaded into the online system of the department after 3-4 days. So I think the department got my results by now


4 days after you undertook the medical check at medibank? That's super fast. I did mine last fri and hope this week can finalized. The reception said they will post my results to Adelaide and I would not receive the envelope because we also can not open the sealed envelope. So do you know your medical results?


----------



## ishaanchal

Please MR. Case Officer .. !! Now come and see me ..! It's too long !

:juggle:


----------



## raminbdjp

Please help.

I am filling 190 visa application.
My wife and son are included in this application.
I am little bit confused regarding Child custody details:

Is this family member a child under 18 years of age? 
yes/No? Yes

Is this child in the primary applicant's care and legal custody? 
yes/No? If wife is included in application, will it be yes?

Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child? 
yes/No? If wife is included in application, will it be no? 

Thanks


----------



## slagozzz

raminbdjp said:


> Please help.
> 
> I am filling 190 visa application.
> My wife and son are included in this application.
> I am little bit confused regarding Child custody details:
> 
> Is this family member a child under 18 years of age?
> yes/No? Yes
> 
> Is this child in the primary applicant's care and legal custody?
> yes/No? If wife is included in application, will it be yes?


*YES*



raminbdjp said:


> Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
> yes/No? If wife is included in application, will it be no?


*NO*

Thanks


----------



## rohitk

Hey guys, 

just a quick question about medicals, 

I have got my medicals at home by medibank Melbourne on Friday , but the organize your health link still appear in my account , is that means my medicals have not been uploaded yet??


----------



## hunganh07

ningbo said:


> 4 days after you undertook the medical check at medibank? That's super fast. I did mine last fri and hope this week can finalized. The reception said they will post my results to Adelaide and I would not receive the envelope because we also can not open the sealed envelope. So do you know your medical results?



Yes I knew my results. All is good according to the doctor


----------



## hunganh07

rohitk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> just a quick question about medicals,
> 
> I have got my medicals at home by medibank Melbourne on Friday , but the organize your health link still appear in my account , is that means my medicals have not been uploaded yet??


Mine is still there. Dont worry I think the CO would see your results in the online system. She wont upload it there. It is my thought


----------



## ningbo

rohitk said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> just a quick question about medicals,
> 
> I have got my medicals at home by medibank Melbourne on Friday , but the organize your health link still appear in my account , is that means my medicals have not been uploaded yet??


hi , friends, congs. u got the results. How long it takes since u did the medical check?

The link is not important even though some ppl get granted pr the link is still there..dont bother about that


----------



## ningbo

hunganh07 said:


> Yes I knew my results. All is good according to the doctor


How do you know? call the 1300 medibank hotline or what else? Thanks...


----------



## rohitk

hunganh07 said:


> Mine is still there. Dont worry I think the CO would see your results in the online system. She wont upload it there. It is my thought


Thanks for the quick reply. hopefully we get our result soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rohitk

ningbo said:


> hi , friends, congs. u got the results. How long it takes since u did the medical check?
> 
> The link is not important even though some ppl get granted pr the link is still there..dont bother about that


Thanks mate, for me it was one week


----------



## ningbo

rohitk said:


> Thanks mate, for me it was one week


Okay, thanks for sharing..the aussie speed really sucks...

I think maybe i can hear it this fri....


----------



## rohitk

ningbo said:


> Okay, thanks for sharing..the aussie speed really sucks...
> 
> I think maybe i can hear it this fri....


one week is not bad mate. All the best


----------



## ningbo

rohitk said:


> one week is not bad mate. All the best


Thank you. How is your progress, please adds in and share with the community. Thanks.


----------



## rohitk

ningbo said:


> Thank you. How is your progress, please adds in and share with the community. Thanks.



Horrible mate, 

Applied on 23 Jan to NSW got approval on 16th May and applied same day , took 4 months get my approval. 

Since then no communication from CO. waiting for CO badly


----------



## WailKasha

*Email from CO Today*

I got email from CO today asking me to provide ,marriage certificate (which I already uploaded ), health check and police clearance which I will do now.

Please tell me if this means that the CO is happy with other document (especially about work experience) and if after providing these document ,I will get the grant.


----------



## ningbo

rohitk said:


> Horrible mate,
> 
> Applied on 23 Jan to NSW got approval on 16th May and applied same day , took 4 months get my approval.
> 
> Since then no communication from CO. waiting for CO badly


Yes, the NSW SS takes long time...

I think your case is under consideration by the CO, possibly he/she has not finalized and sent you the request documents.. I think you can be reached by the CO shortly....Good luck! At least your Medical is finalized...


----------



## ishaanchal

Likewise .. Waiting for Case BLODDY Officer !!!


----------



## rohitk

ningbo said:


> Yes, the NSW SS takes long time...
> 
> I think your case is under consideration by the CO, possibly he/she has not finalized and sent you the request documents.. I think you can be reached by the CO shortly....Good luck! At least your Medical is finalized...



Apparently , I wont get any doc request, I have added every piece of paper which is related to my case. 

Yeah, waiting for CO to get push GRANT button  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ningbo

rohitk said:


> Apparently , I wont get any doc request, I have added every piece of paper which is related to my case.
> 
> Yeah, waiting for CO to get push GRANT button  :fingerscrossed:


Then just wait. no extra documents needed..


----------



## mirza_755

WailKasha said:


> I got email from CO today asking me to provide ,marriage certificate (which I already uploaded ), health check and police clearance which I will do now.
> 
> Please tell me if this means that the CO is happy with other document (especially about work experience) and if after providing these document ,I will get the grant.


Please mention your Team and CO name. 

I have few experiences...............Brisbane team, they are usually collect all documents like payslip, PCC, medical and others first and then they start their process. Adelaide team, they are go through step by step step and if required then they quarry and waiting 4 feedback for next steps. However, its depend on CO and team's behavior also. So this is just a generic comments


----------



## Doctor NSW

while going through some forms, I saw something called as Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment.

Is this something we need to fill as in mandatory or is PCC sufficient?


----------



## slagozzz

Doctor NSW said:


> while going through some forms, I saw something called as Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment.
> 
> Is this something we need to fill as in mandatory or is PCC sufficient?


Form 80 is not mandatory but you may need to submit that if CO asks for it. As most of the time form 80 was asked to applicants it is better to keep the form 80 ready by filling it. It is a very long form consists of 18 pages and lot of information need to be provided. So download the document and fill it in before CO asks for it.


----------



## robertmurray7782

I did form 80. It is agony! 10 years of address and travel history!


----------



## ishaanchal

Slagozz ... Plss tell me what shud i do ? I filed for Visa on 6th May and its 4th June today ! How much do i have to wait more ?


----------



## slagozzz

ishaanchal said:


> Slagozz ... Plss tell me what shud i do ? I filed for Visa on 6th May and its 4th June today ! How much do i have to wait more ?


You will get CO soon enough. May be this week or next week. Did you do your medical and PCC?


----------



## ishaanchal

slagozzz said:


> You will get CO soon enough. May be this week or next week. Did you do your medical and PCC?


My PCC was done last year in September 2012 and My Wife's PCC was done in July 2012 .. Will that be a problem, coz its close to its expiry date.

No havn't done our medicals yet coz my migration agency says to wait till the CO is assigned !


----------



## slagozzz

ishaanchal said:


> My PCC was done last year in September 2012 and My Wife's PCC was done in July 2012 .. Will that be a problem, coz its close to its expiry date.
> 
> No havn't done our medicals yet coz my migration agency says to wait till the CO is assigned !



You need to submit your PCC again otherwise you will have problem with your initial entry date.


----------



## So many dreams

Finally visa application submitted!!!

ACS -06/12/12 -----> NSW SS Applied/+ve -----> 07/01/13 - 15/05/13 ------> 190 visa application submitted -----> 04/06/13 -----> Co - Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ishaanchal

slagozzz said:


> You need to submit your PCC again otherwise you will have problem with your initial entry date.


What if i dont care about the entry date ? Then is it okay ?? 

I am the main applicant - Have got my PCC in September 2012
My Wife - PCC done in July 2012


----------



## slagozzz

ishaanchal said:


> What if i dont care about the entry date ? Then is it okay ??
> 
> I am the main applicant - Have got my PCC in September 2012
> My Wife - PCC done in July 2012


if ur decision is not taken within july then without another PCC decision will not be made. so its better to discuss the matter with your CO.


----------



## ishaanchal

slagozzz said:


> if ur decision is not taken within july then without another PCC decision will not be made. so its better to discuss the matter with your CO.


You think I'll get my grant before 1st July ?? I filed it on 6th May ! 

Moreover DIAC has introduced the new 189 SOL list for 1st July 2013 !

Do u think now they are going to speed up the process to clear their previous years backlog ?


----------



## mamunmaziz

haryk said:


> I have queried my CO twice and received reply both the times. But the reply also says that We are waiting from external agency. We will inform once we receive. So there is no time limit. So even if we get reply also, we cannot do any thing except waiting  . This is the time for testing our own patience how much we have  definately we will win, because there is no other option


My CO said that last time in 15th MAy....


----------



## slagozzz

ishaanchal said:


> You think I'll get my grant before 1st July ?? I filed it on 6th May !
> 
> Moreover DIAC has introduced the new 189 SOL list for 1st July 2013 !
> 
> Do u think now they are going to speed up the process to clear their previous years backlog ?


No mate, they will not speed up. Just think about the cases of 175, 176. After application of skill-select on 1st July, 2012 all 175 and 176 visa holders got stuck and immigration authority is giving priority to 190, 189 then the older visa subclasses. I have a friend who have applied on 2011 on 175 category and not got any decision yet. But it may not happen this year as the subclasses will remain unchanged. They may will reduce the invitation for 1st few rounds so that they can clear the backlogs. But anything can happen, these are only my ideas.


----------



## ishaanchal

Cheers


----------



## vishsang

mamunmaziz said:


> My CO said that last time in 15th MAy....


If it helps (and it might not cos it certainly didn't help me).. 

Our agent said that it has been a very slow few weeks across the board regarding communication from DIAC. Grants were coming fast in Apr/early-May but in the last few weeks she has seen everyone facing delays. No reason known/given.


----------



## Doctor NSW

slagozzz said:


> Form 80 is not mandatory but you may need to submit that if CO asks for it. As most of the time form 80 was asked to applicants it is better to keep the form 80 ready by filling it. It is a very long form consists of 18 pages and lot of information need to be provided. So download the document and fill it in before CO asks for it.


Thanks !

There is one more form named 1221 - Additional personal particulars
information.

Do we need fill this as well?


----------



## earldro

Ets82 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm applying for a 190 visa and uploading the documents.
> Why when I upload some documents it says me "received" and when I upload other documents it says "required"
> 
> Thank you


Hi,

I've applied and paid the fee for DIAC and received my TRN, however while uploading documents the site hung.. when u log in to Skill Select with my EOI it says INVITED and when trying to login using my TRN it does not recognize the user name/password. What should j do to continue uploading the docs?

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## slagozzz

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've applied and paid the fee for DIAC and received my TRN, however while uploading documents the site hung.. when u log in to Skill Select with my EOI it says INVITED and when trying to login using my TRN it does not recognize the user name/password. What should j do to continue uploading the docs?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Earl



try to log in here

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Doctor NSW

robertmurray7782 said:


> I did form 80. It is agony! 10 years of address and travel history!


There is one more form named 1221 - Additional personal particulars
information.

Do we need fill this as well?


----------



## TOPGUN

slagozzz said:


> You will get CO soon enough. May be this week or next week. Did you do your medical and PCC?


You must have got CO already coz i filed my application 21st may and got CO assigned. So you must have alraedy got one and you might have miss email.


----------



## slagozzz

Doctor NSW said:


> There is one more form named 1221 - Additional personal particulars
> information.
> 
> Do we need fill this as well?



If CO ask then u need to fill.


----------



## slagozzz

TOPGUN said:


> You must have got CO already coz i filed my application 21st may and got CO assigned. So you must have alraedy got one and you might have miss email.



No mate, standard CO assigning time is 5 weeks for 190 visa. U got lucky........


----------



## WailKasha

mirza_755 said:


> Please mention your Team and CO name.
> 
> I have few experiences...............Brisbane team, they are usually collect all documents like payslip, PCC, medical and others first and then they start their process. Adelaide team, they are go through step by step step and if required then they quarry and waiting 4 feedback for next steps. However, its depend on CO and team's behavior also. So this is just a generic comments


Thanks Mirza for replay, the team is Adelaide,team 7,initials B.A. I also checked the document progress and it says received for most of them ,is that means they met the requirement.
Please let me know if this good sign for the grant and no further documentations will be required for work experiences verification.


----------



## VenuKumar

neelarao said:


> Received grant this morning :cheer2:
> 
> My medicals was cleared yesterday, got the grant letter today!!!
> 
> We are grateful to this forum which has helped us immensely in the whole process. Thank you, expat forum!!



Congraaatssss Neela :clap2: 

How did u know, when your medical was cleared ?


----------



## neelarao

Thank you.

On the morning of 3rd June, the CO confirmed medicals have been referred. Also, the 'organize medicals' link appeared for me (but not for husband and son). The same evening, the link disappeared. First thought it was some error and had no hopes it would be cleared soon, but when it still did not reappear by 4th June morning, was sure it was cleared. After that in a couple of hours, received our grant. 



VenuKumar said:


> Congraaatssss Neela :clap2:
> 
> How did u know, when your medical was cleared ?


----------



## trends

*I know*



nazanin5879 said:


> hi dear DSS and every one
> can u help me
> i lodged my visa application on 12 feb 2013 subclass 190 but after 3 months no case officer allocated to me ?
> is this usual?
> 
> i just received an email which is was in the CC of the email and email was to gsmteam34 with the c/0 name brooke king
> does any body know her
> up to know no body contacted with me ?


I have been assigned to same C/O I received an email with an apology as they have many case, trust worthy officer. Just have some patience.

BR

Trends


----------



## Manjari

Hi all,

Heard from my CO for the first time today (T34-BH).
She has asked for additional employment proofs although I have submitted my previous employer service certificate and current employer payslip. She has asked for additional evidence like payslips ,bank statements, IT returns (already submitted) and employment contract(I believe this one is for current employer and is already submitted). 
Also she has asked for evidence of relationship although I have submitted my marriage certi.
Has anyone else also faced such a situation?
Please guide.


----------



## ils2_fly

trends said:


> I have been assigned to same C/O I received an email with an apology as they have many case, trust worthy officer. Just have some patience.
> 
> BR
> 
> Trends


Why the CO apologized to you?


----------



## trends

For the delay occurred in replying to my queries.


----------



## justujoo

Hello. 
Seniors please guide me as I have applied to ACS for my degree assessment on 18th March, I received the email from ACS yesterday and I was kind of shocked to see the result because it throw me out of the race to australian immigration . Here is my case:
4 years full time Bachelors of Science degree in Computer Science from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology). 
Been graduated in Feb 2006.
Working since July 2006 till today. 
2.4 years in one company as Software Engineer and 4.8 years in another in the same and senior category. 
I took 44 subjects in my bachelor's and more than 60 % of the subjects are of Computers and Maths. 
Now came the result and ACS also assess my proffession as Software Engineer and tells me that I could apply for immigration under the Developer Programmer code but assessed my Bachelor's degree as AQF Associate Degree, And on the basis of this assessment eliminated my 5 years of experience and said the experience from July 2011 will be eligible. 
Now this left me very disappointed but my friends who studied with me in the university in the same course who got positive assessment in the past telling me to go for the appeal. 
I need to ask seniors if appealing should do any good in my case or should I leave the idea of immigration.


----------



## Zeebz

HEY ALL - After waiting a while for CO to review documents (apparently waiting on my partners medicals) - we have been granted our 189 VISA! Mega chuffed - definitely worth the wait and waking up in the middle of the night checking emails EVERY NIGHT! 

Thanks to all that has helped with any questions I have add...MUCH appreciated!

Does any one know if that is all we need to do with visas? Am I suppose to just turn up in Sydney with the print out of the visa granted letter? seems like you work so hard to get that letter and surely you need to confirm dates you are arriving etc?


----------



## greenbangla

Manjari said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Heard from my CO for the first time today (T34-BH).
> She has asked for additional employment proofs although I have submitted my previous employer service certificate and current employer payslip. She has asked for additional evidence like payslips ,bank statements, IT returns (already submitted) and employment contract(I believe this one is for current employer and is already submitted).
> Also she has asked for evidence of relationship although I have submitted my marriage certi.
> Has anyone else also faced such a situation?
> Please guide.


Hi Manjari,

My CO (T34-L) also requested me to provide further evidence of relationship though I had provided my marriage certificate and some other documents. She opined that a single item of evidence, such as a marriage certificate, is generally not sufficient evidence. She also gave me some examples of other forms of documentary evidence which are mentioned below:
􀂃 -Evidence of sharing accommodation, for example, joint ownership of housing, joint residential leases, joint rental receipts, joint household expenses (eg. utilities accounts). Please note that where changes of address occurred during the relationship you should provide evidence of the applicants’ joint living arrangements for each address.
􀂃 -Evidence of joint financial commitments, for example, joint assets and liabilities, sharing of income, operation of joint bank accounts over a period of time.
􀂃 -Evidence of public recognition of the relationship, for example, invitations to and attendance at social events.
􀂃 -Evidence that the relationship has been declared to other government bodies or commercial or public institutions and authorities; and any evidence of their acceptance or recognition of the relationship.
􀂃 -The terms of will(s) if they exist. Please note that is not necessary to have wills drawn up solely for the purpose of satisfying this criterion.
􀂃 -Evidence of official and/or private correspondence addressed to you and your spouse or partner jointly or individually at your common address.
􀂃 -Evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural or other activities
􀂃 -Evidence of joint membership of organisations and/or groups.
􀂃 -Provision of statutory declarations from the applicants attesting to the genuine and continuing nature of the relationship and referring specifically to:
(a) where they have lived together and where they are currently living;
(b) a detailed description of the nature of the relationship, including social activities,
domestic arrangements, and any significant events which have occurred, and
(c) details of contact between the applicants during any time apart.

_Please note: do not send large items such as albums or videos._

For my case, I have sent my marriage registration, certified copy of my passport and my wife’s passport as the further evidence of relationship.

You can submit the appointment letter of your previous employer if you have. Also you can take salary certificate from your previous employer.


----------



## ilayarajamtm

hi 

I enclose my wife as a secondary applicant and she didnt finish IELTS but she completed BE in Anna university can i use that for functional level pls help me to find out

thanks


----------



## udayNSW

ilayarajamtm said:


> hi
> 
> I enclose my wife as a secondary applicant and she didnt finish IELTS but she completed BE in Anna university can i use that for functional level pls help me to find out
> 
> thanks


Hi,

You have to show them 10 years of English medium education there is a format in which you have to get the letter as well.

If you can give me your email id i can email you the same.

My wife got the letter from her school as well as her engineering college.


----------



## udayNSW

ilayarajamtm said:


> hi
> 
> I enclose my wife as a secondary applicant and she didnt finish IELTS but she completed BE in Anna university can i use that for functional level pls help me to find out
> 
> thanks


TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN
This letter is in reference to the Australian visa application of <name>. <He/She> 
was an student of mine at <school name> from <period of time>, and completed 
her/his schooling in <month and year>.
During <his/her> time studying with me, <first name> proved to be an excellent 
student with a keen mind and a willingness to work hard to learn. <additional 
information>. The medium of the study was in ENGLISH in the complete tenure of 
the education. English was studied as First or Second language 
HE/SHE has excellent communication skills. HE/SHE written work is both clear and 
concise, and interesting to read. HE/SHE demonstrated her oral articulateness in 
the discussion sections that were an integral part of the course. Each discussion 
section focused on a particular ethical dilemma. Students were required analyze 
morally problematic situations, and to develop and argue for their own ethical views 
with regard to the issue in question. HE/SHE was highly proficient in applying the 
course material in analyzing the problem situations. HE/SHE always explained her 
views very concisely and gave supporting arguments that were both clear and 
persuasive.
Thank you for your time.
Name and Seal of the Institution
Name of the authorized person
Signature of the authorized person
Contact details


This is the format for dependent language ability.


----------



## Aleck

My immigration consulted asked me to go for medicals today...
I submitted on 17th May....

Does that mean CO is assigned to my case ? I still have to get the PCC done.
Also, please inform how long does it take to get the Visa after all the documents are submitted.


----------



## udayNSW

Aleck said:


> My immigration consulted asked me to go for medicals today...
> I submitted on 17th May....
> 
> Does that mean CO is assigned to my case ? I still have to get the PCC done.
> Also, please inform how long does it take to get the Visa after all the documents are submitted.


You should normally get a email when CO is assigned,
Getting a grant completly depends on your CO and your luck.

If all the documents are fine and if your CO doesnt feel that anything more is required you may get it in couple of weeks...

When did you lodge your visa application??


----------



## Aleck

Uday, It was on 17th May, same day as your submission.
Kindly inform, couple of weeks means maximum of how much time ?


----------



## udayNSW

Aleck said:


> Uday, It was on 17th May, same day as your submission.
> Kindly inform, couple of weeks means maximum of how much time ?


Did you get a email stating that a CO is assigned to you??


----------



## hunganh07

ningbo said:


> How do you know? call the 1300 medibank hotline or what else? Thanks...


After checking everything, the doctor said there was no problem at all with our health while he was signing on paperwork


----------



## hunganh07

rohitk said:


> Horrible mate,
> 
> Applied on 23 Jan to NSW got approval on 16th May and applied same day , took 4 months get my approval.
> 
> Since then no communication from CO. waiting for CO badly



Come on man! I applied on 13 May. I am still waiting for CO. Dont feel bad. If so, I am even worse. Not many people like ningbo who get CO after 10 days


----------



## hunganh07

CO plz. I can't not wait to see what is happening to my application. Any helpers?


----------



## ningbo

hunganh07 said:


> After checking everything, the doctor said there was no problem at all with our health while he was signing on paperwork


after attending the medical check, my doctor also circle A for my form 26. However, we do not know the result of HIV and XRAY on that day. Thanks. Am i right?


----------



## mirza_755

WailKasha said:


> Thanks Mirza for replay, the team is Adelaide,team 7,initials B.A. I also checked the document progress and it says received for most of them ,is that means they met the requirement.
> Please let me know if this good sign for the grant and no further documentations will be required for work experiences verification.


EVISA page received means your CO has downloaded these documents from eVISA portal and nominated date means it was done in that day. However, hope your grant will be done soon


----------



## mirza_755

justujoo said:


> Hello.
> Seniors please guide me as I have applied to ACS for my degree assessment on 18th March, I received the email from ACS yesterday and I was kind of shocked to see the result because it throw me out of the race to australian immigration . Here is my case:
> 4 years full time Bachelors of Science degree in Computer Science from PIMSAT (Preston Institute of Management Science and Technology).
> Been graduated in Feb 2006.
> Working since July 2006 till today.
> 2.4 years in one company as Software Engineer and 4.8 years in another in the same and senior category.
> I took 44 subjects in my bachelor's and more than 60 % of the subjects are of Computers and Maths.
> Now came the result and ACS also assess my proffession as Software Engineer and tells me that I could apply for immigration under the Developer Programmer code but assessed my Bachelor's degree as AQF Associate Degree, And on the basis of this assessment eliminated my 5 years of experience and said the experience from July 2011 will be eligible.
> Now this left me very disappointed but my friends who studied with me in the university in the same course who got positive assessment in the past telling me to go for the appeal.
> I need to ask seniors if appealing should do any good in my case or should I leave the idea of immigration.


Hi, same experienced I have faced from my another colleagues. After appeal, he got positive result. However, You can appeal and provide necessary documents to ACS authority. Please note, after your appeal, a new case officer will deal your case and asked why your are not satisfied, which occupation you are expecting and why ? They will review everything based your documents. So, don't worry, just do appeal and make ready for supporting documents.


----------



## mirza_755

Zeebz said:


> HEY ALL - After waiting a while for CO to review documents (apparently waiting on my partners medicals) - we have been granted our 189 VISA! Mega chuffed - definitely worth the wait and waking up in the middle of the night checking emails EVERY NIGHT!
> 
> Thanks to all that has helped with any questions I have add...MUCH appreciated!
> 
> Does any one know if that is all we need to do with visas? Am I suppose to just turn up in Sydney with the print out of the visa granted letter? seems like you work so hard to get that letter and surely you need to confirm dates you are arriving etc?


Hi ....................Congratulations .........................

Yes, you can move to elsewhere to Austraia without any VISA label to your passport. Because Australian authorities do not require a visa label in your passport to travel to, or enter or remain in Australia.You can check below links that may help you for further information ...............

About your visa


----------



## slagozzz

pharma_prem said:


> Dear Sir,
> I want to know about 190 visa.
> 
> I am going to be of 32 on 19th dec this year.
> if i will apply before 19 dec how many points i will get for my age.


There is a confusion regarding age points. What is your birth year? I can tell your points if you tell me your birth year.......


----------



## ilayarajamtm

udayNSW said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have to show them 10 years of English medium education there is a format in which you have to get the letter as well.
> 
> If you can give me your email id i can email you the same.
> 
> My wife got the letter from her school as well as her engineering college.


thANk you so much for your reply and here is my email ID please email me [email protected]


----------



## rupinder.jit

pharma_prem said:


> Dear Sir,
> I want to know about 190 visa.
> 
> I am going to be of 32 on 19th dec this year.
> if i will apply before 19 dec how many points i will get for my age.


if you are of 32 years + you will get 30 points till your 33 b;day passes after your are 33 then 25 points


----------



## pinkray

filed visa on 18 May and made the necessary payment.
no sign of the CO yet  also, my PCC has decided to take its own sweet time and is giving me sleepless nights 
hope things turn out okay.


----------



## oorvee

pinkray said:


> filed visa on 18 May and made the necessary payment.
> no sign of the CO yet  also, my PCC has decided to take its own sweet time and is giving me sleepless nights
> hope things turn out okay.


Hey there,
CO assignment usually take 4-5 weeks... Ya PCC also takes time ( In Mumbai you get after 30 days)
So chill and wait... All the best.


----------



## Abrar

*'Organize your health examination' link disappeared*

My spouse' medical was referred on 1st May and 'Organize your health examination' link was appearing till evening of 3rd June. However, the link disappeared since yesterday morning.

Is it an indication that her medical file is cleared now ?

Hope the link doesn't appear again. 

Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## vishsang

Abrar said:


> My spouse' medical was referred on 1st May and 'Organize your health examination' link was appearing till evening of 3rd June. However, the link disappeared since yesterday morning.
> 
> Is it an indication that her medical file is cleared now ?
> 
> Hope the link doesn't appear again.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


I think so. Can't say for sure, but another expatforum member (neelarao) mentioned just yesterday on another thread that her link disappeared and she got the grant the very next day.. Good luck


----------



## vishsang

trends said:


> I have been assigned to same C/O I received an email with an apology as they have many case, trust worthy officer. Just have some patience.
> 
> BR
> 
> Trends


May I ask you to share your timelines? Was it 189/190, when you applied, when CO was allocated, what documents were requested, when you sent the email and when she replied? If you don't mind that is...

I have the same CO and haven't heard anything since Apr 30 (first & only communication from BK)


----------



## hitesh

*max number if docs that can be loaded?*

Guys,

I have uploaded 90% of my docs to e visa site however I am getting an error message that I have reached the limit of max docs that are allowed to be loaded? Has anayone faced this kind of issue before?

I have not yet uploaded docs like my promotion/employer appreciation letters, PCC and medicals etc.

Please advice.

Thanks!!


----------



## Abrar

Hi Hitesh,

You can upload maximum 60 files on your evisa page. Looks like some documents that you could have combined as one file, you uploaded them individually as so many of your important documents are yet to be uploaded.

Anyhow, If you have reached the limit, then you need to wait for CO allocation to you. You can send the remaining documents to your CO directly then.

Regards,
Abrar.



hitesh said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have uploaded 90% of my docs to e visa site however I am getting an error message that I have reached the limit of max docs that are allowed to be loaded? Has anayone faced this kind of issue before?
> 
> I have not yet uploaded docs like my promotion/employer appreciation letters, PCC and medicals etc.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## vishsang

hitesh said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have uploaded 90% of my docs to e visa site however I am getting an error message that I have reached the limit of max docs that are allowed to be loaded? Has anayone faced this kind of issue before?
> 
> I have not yet uploaded docs like my promotion/employer appreciation letters, PCC and medicals etc.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Thanks!!


You are allowed to attach a maximum of 60 documents of maximum 5MB each. 
Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application

Have you uploaded 60 documents already? In that case you might need to wait for CO allocation and email the remaining documents to the CO as I don't believe you can delete an uploaded document.

Generally, you should be within the 60 document range.. for example if you are uploading pay-slips, merge them all into one PDF. Same can be done for any translations or affidavits for a document. For eg: I've merged my birth certificate and an affidavit stating that there is a spelling mistake on my birth certificate into the same pdf.


----------



## WailKasha

mirza_755 said:


> EVISA page received means your CO has downloaded these documents from eVISA portal and nominated date means it was done in that day. However, hope your grant will be done soon


Do you think ,the CO already did job verification and he will not ask for further document related to work experience .


----------



## haryk

Zeebz said:


> HEY ALL - After waiting a while for CO to review documents (apparently waiting on my partners medicals) - we have been granted our 189 VISA! Mega chuffed - definitely worth the wait and waking up in the middle of the night checking emails EVERY NIGHT!
> 
> Thanks to all that has helped with any questions I have add...MUCH appreciated!
> 
> Does any one know if that is all we need to do with visas? Am I suppose to just turn up in Sydney with the print out of the visa granted letter? seems like you work so hard to get that letter and surely you need to confirm dates you are arriving etc?


Congratulations !!! Enjoy


----------



## haryk

Abrar said:


> My spouse' medical was referred on 1st May and 'Organize your health examination' link was appearing till evening of 3rd June. However, the link disappeared since yesterday morning.
> 
> Is it an indication that her medical file is cleared now ?
> 
> Hope the link doesn't appear again.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Me too, Till yesterday I found 'Organize your health examination' link . Now I checked and for me also it is not appearing. Hmmmmm lets seee.....


----------



## as59

Hi guys,
Got my co assigned. AR from Team 07 GSM Adelaide. Lodged subclass 190 with NSW SS on 24th May. I completed my medicals on 28th May. 

CO asked for documents that already been uploaded. I guess they may encounter some problems while downloading some files.. However, CO didn't ask for medicals. I think my medicals are done on the system.

Hope to get my grant soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ilayarajamtm

as59 said:


> Hi guys,
> Got my co assigned. AR from Team 07 GSM Adelaide. Lodged subclass 190 with NSW SS on 24th May. I completed my medicals on 28th May.
> 
> CO asked for documents that already been uploaded. I guess they may encounter some problems while downloading some files.. However, CO didn't ask for medicals. I think my medicals are done on the system.
> 
> Hope to get my grant soon. Fingers crossed.


all the best where are you applied from onshore or offshore


----------



## as59

ilayarajamtm said:


> all the best where are you applied from onshore or offshore


OFFshore my friend.


----------



## hunganh07

as59 said:


> OFFshore my friend.


Congrats. Lucky you! 

I applied on 13 May, still waiting for CO. I rang the Department today. They checked and said my application is stilling waiting for CO assigned, and an initial assessment has not started. What the hell why they dont process the application in chronological order? I can't hold my temper sorry


----------



## as59

No you're right, it should be processed in chronological order. But really I don't know why.


----------



## hunganh07

as59 said:


> No you're right, it should be processed in chronological order. But really I don't know why.


They like you more than me I guess


----------



## haryk

haryk said:


> Me too, Till yesterday I found 'Organize your health examination' link . Now I checked and for me also it is not appearing. Hmmmmm lets seee.....


Now again I am able to see the link  not knowing what's happening...


----------



## as59

Good luck all of us!


----------



## Abrar

IC. But for me that link has disappeared since yesterday morning, so I believe (& hope) it shall not appear now and subsequently it shall mean that medical is cleared. :fingerscrossed:

Anyhow, I will not be sending email to CO as of now... Most probably I'll send email next month.

Regards,
Abrar



haryk said:


> Now again I am able to see the link  not knowing what's happening...


----------



## karenSt

Anyone who lodged application in May first week got CO allocated??


----------



## haryk

Abrar said:


> IC. But for me that link has disappeared since yesterday morning, so I believe (& hope) it shall not appear now and subsequently it shall mean that medical is cleared. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Anyhow, I will not be sending email to CO as of now... Most probably I'll send email next month.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


hmmm, I think before that only you may receive Grant Letter ... All the Best


----------



## Abrar

Thanks and wish the same for you. 

Regards,
Abrar.



haryk said:


> hmmm, I think before that only you may receive Grant Letter ... All the Best


----------



## mirza_755

WailKasha said:


> Do you think ,the CO already did job verification and he will not ask for further document related to work experience .


No, CO has been checking the documents and will inform you when required.


----------



## ningbo

Got my AFP ready notification from AFP HEADquarter.....Wait to posted to me........finger cross, medical done last friday and hope can be uploaded to adelaide asap.....


----------



## Dr.Oz

Guys...gals..
Got CO Today


----------



## turka

*work experience evidence*

Hi Friends,

I lodged 29th May and am still waiting for Co to be assigned.
Meanwhile, i have got a question about Australia work experience.
I am going to claim one year Australia work experience.
I just uploaded company reference letter, payslips(one year) and my bank statement(one year).

Is it enough ? or do i have to provide more documents basically?

Please advice me..


----------



## ils2_fly

DavidN said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged 29th May and am still waiting for Co to be assigned.
> Meanwhile, i have got a question about Australia work experience.
> I am going to claim one year Australia work experience.
> I just uploaded company reference letter, payslips(one year) and my bank statement(one year).
> 
> Is it enough ? or do i have to provide more documents basically?
> 
> Please advice me..


These are more than enough. CO will ask for additional docs if necessary.


----------



## ishaanchal

Finally got a CO !!! Relief ...


----------



## hunganh07

Dr.Oz said:


> Guys...gals..
> Got CO Today


wow congrats. Lucky you


----------



## hunganh07

ishaanchal said:


> Finally got a CO !!! Relief ...


Congrats. What the CO asked you to provide?


----------



## mimfarook

pharma_prem said:


> Dear Sir,
> I want to know about 190 visa.
> 
> I am going to be of 32 on 19th dec this year.
> if i will apply before 19 dec how many points i will get for my age.


Hi prem. If am not mistaken u will get the 30 points until u r 33


----------



## ishaanchal

hunganh07 said:


> Congrats. What the CO asked you to provide?


PCC and Health (That's what my Consultant told me)

Good Luck for urs


----------



## Manjari

greenbangla said:


> Hi Manjari,
> 
> My CO (T34-L) also requested me to provide further evidence of relationship though I had provided my marriage certificate and some other documents. She opined that a single item of evidence, such as a marriage certificate, is generally not sufficient evidence. She also gave me some examples of other forms of documentary evidence which are mentioned below:
> -Evidence of sharing accommodation, for example, joint ownership of housing, joint residential leases, joint rental receipts, joint household expenses (eg. utilities accounts). Please note that where changes of address occurred during the relationship you should provide evidence of the applicants’ joint living arrangements for each address.
> -Evidence of joint financial commitments, for example, joint assets and liabilities, sharing of income, operation of joint bank accounts over a period of time.
> -Evidence of public recognition of the relationship, for example, invitations to and attendance at social events.
> -Evidence that the relationship has been declared to other government bodies or commercial or public institutions and authorities; and any evidence of their acceptance or recognition of the relationship.
> -The terms of will(s) if they exist. Please note that is not necessary to have wills drawn up solely for the purpose of satisfying this criterion.
> -Evidence of official and/or private correspondence addressed to you and your spouse or partner jointly or individually at your common address.
> -Evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural or other activities
> -Evidence of joint membership of organisations and/or groups.
> -Provision of statutory declarations from the applicants attesting to the genuine and continuing nature of the relationship and referring specifically to:
> (a) where they have lived together and where they are currently living;
> (b) a detailed description of the nature of the relationship, including social activities,
> domestic arrangements, and any significant events which have occurred, and
> (c) details of contact between the applicants during any time apart.
> 
> _Please note: do not send large items such as albums or videos._
> 
> For my case, I have sent my marriage registration, certified copy of my passport and my wife’s passport as the further evidence of relationship.
> 
> You can submit the appointment letter of your previous employer if you have. Also you can take salary certificate from your previous employer.


Hi...

Thanks for replying.
Unfortunately both me and my husband dont have each other's names on our passports. I am planning to send some other proofs like marriage pics, trips taken together, new car purchase (together), bank account statement,nominations in PF and retiral benefits etc. 
My agent says statuatory declaration should also be sent stating relationship history. Please suggest.
As for employment proofs , I have last employer offer letter and salary certificate. will add that in list. Thanks.


----------



## ltrifonov

I've applied on 13th of May, and still don't know whether I am assigned a CO.
One thing, which may distinguish my case from those, applied after me and have got a CO, is perhaps the fact that all my docs are already uploaded. This includes IELTS, PPC, Health and all the forms.

How do you think mates? Is my case already silently in progress? There is really nothing more left for upload.


----------



## think_tomorrow

Hi folks, 

It would be appreciated if someone might help me.

I am a silent user of this forum. Today first time since I applied my visa on 20th Jan my co has contacted me. Co is from team 31 and requested me to submit Indian pcc only as previous one has expired. When I check my status online it shows TRIM.

please what does this status mean and how long it takes to receive grant.

Thanks in advance. 
Cheers! !!


----------



## oorvee

Manjari said:


> Hi...
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> Unfortunately both me and my husband dont have each other's names on our passports. I am planning to send some other proofs like marriage pics, trips taken together, new car purchase (together), bank account statement,nominations in PF and retiral benefits etc.
> My agent says statuatory declaration should also be sent stating relationship history. Please suggest.
> As for employment proofs , I have last employer offer letter and salary certificate. will add that in list. Thanks.


Hi,
In my case also CO asked for additional proof, as my marriage was just 2 months' old, i.e. I was single till I applied for EOI.
I had given, a. Marriage Certi. b. Joint bank acc statement c. Receipt of Gym membership taken under couple scheme d. Proof of record from my company where I declared relationship status.

This should do.
All the best


----------



## robertmurray7782

Nice to see all the NSW people together in a new forum!


----------



## as59

ltrifonov said:


> I've applied on 13th of May, and still don't know whether I am assigned a CO.
> One thing, which may distinguish my case from those, applied after me and have got a CO, is perhaps the fact that all my docs are already uploaded. This includes IELTS, PPC, Health and all the forms.
> 
> How do you think mates? Is my case already silently in progress? There is really nothing more left for upload.


Don't worry. Your case is in progress. Just check with the hospital and be sure that your medical is delivered to their system.


----------



## hunganh07

ltrifonov said:


> I've applied on 13th of May, and still don't know whether I am assigned a CO.
> One thing, which may distinguish my case from those, applied after me and have got a CO, is perhaps the fact that all my docs are already uploaded. This includes IELTS, PPC, Health and all the forms.
> 
> How do you think mates? Is my case already silently in progress? There is really nothing more left for upload.


I also uploaded all documents including PCC. I did medicals as well. I rang the department today. Nothing has done to my application: no CO and no initial assessment has been done. 

:ranger:


----------



## Dr.Oz

hunganh07 said:


> wow congrats. Lucky you


dont worry dude u wd get lucky too very soon...


----------



## Dr.Oz

hunganh07 said:


> Congrats. What the CO asked you to provide?


For me..CO asked to provide Birth cert/ marriage certificate/ bio data page of passport...which I already provided....to my slack lawyer...but i just gave one another time....hopefully....i get good news this week only :0)


----------



## Dr.Oz

ltrifonov said:


> I've applied on 13th of May, and still don't know whether I am assigned a CO.
> One thing, which may distinguish my case from those, applied after me and have got a CO, is perhaps the fact that all my docs are already uploaded. This includes IELTS, PPC, Health and all the forms.
> 
> How do you think mates? Is my case already silently in progress? There is really nothing more left for upload.


Yup...ur rt....hopefully u can get PR straightaway without CO asking for any requirements...all the best !


----------



## Dr.Oz

think_tomorrow said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> It would be appreciated if someone might help me.
> 
> I am a silent user of this forum. Today first time since I applied my visa on 20th Jan my co has contacted me. Co is from team 31 and requested me to submit Indian pcc only as previous one has expired. When I check my status online it shows TRIM.
> 
> please what does this status mean and how long it takes to receive grant.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Cheers! !!


all the best


----------



## dharmesh

Hi All, just a query, my agent have asked me to get "Verification Letter from Licensing Authority" for my driver's license. Does any one have any idea about this and how to get it?


----------



## ROY2013

Hello All,

Will the CO usually ask for all payslips for the entire work experience? So in my case I have worked for 2 employers....would the CO ask for complete payslips/tax papers? Is it a common thing? Please advise. Thanks


----------



## Manjari

oorvee said:


> Hi,
> In my case also CO asked for additional proof, as my marriage was just 2 months' old, i.e. I was single till I applied for EOI.
> I had given, a. Marriage Certi. b. Joint bank acc statement c. Receipt of Gym membership taken under couple scheme d. Proof of record from my company where I declared relationship status.
> 
> This should do.
> All the best


Hi,

My marriage is 3.5 yrs old. 
I am planning to give joint bank statements,insurance policy(with me as nominee), screenshots of nominations in each other's company,Invoice of a new purchase car with me as w/o**,mediclaim cards. Do u think this should be enough?

Thanks


----------



## greenbangla

Manjari said:


> Hi,
> 
> My marriage is 3.5 yrs old.
> I am planning to give joint bank statements,insurance policy(with me as nominee), screenshots of nominations in each other's company,Invoice of a new purchase car with me as w/o**,mediclaim cards. Do u think this should be enough?
> 
> Thanks


I think these are enough to proof your relationship.


----------



## snehaaus

karenSt said:


> Anyone who lodged application in May first week got CO allocated??


Nope.. Not yet.. Dropped the app on may 9th...


----------



## Devang

Hi All,

I also lodged my visa application on 29th May..... Uploaded everything besides pcc and medicals...... As my spouses pcc would take time I uploaded mine.... Is there any way to know that a co is assigned or some one looking into it besides being contacted by them..... Please advise


----------



## oslopoms

hello, we are new to this forum..we have wa SS and EOI was accepted. Have had a co for over a week. How long should we expect to wait before we get an answer? they have all the papers..


----------



## Devang

Hey just wanted to check how do we know that co is assigned


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> Hey just wanted to check how do we know that co is assigned


Ideally you should get a email that the CO is assigned.


----------



## Ets82

How the CO assignment looks like? will you get an email with his name on?

How much is the standard time to get a CO for 190 visa?

thank you again my friends!


----------



## udayNSW

Ets82 said:


> How the CO assignment looks like? will you get an email with his name on?
> 
> How much is the standard time to get a CO for 190 visa?
> 
> thank you again my friends!


Ideally Yes,

The standard time to get a CO is 5 weeks.


----------



## Zac1

just lodged and uploaded docs on the website
page says required to the ones that I have uploaded...
page also states recommended to the ones i have not uploaded...as I think that it is a system generated excercise like requesting an IELTS for 4 month old.

My question is this, does anyone know or kindly give me an idea between Recommended/required..immi looks at it with literal sense or an abstract manner?

Thanks


----------



## udayNSW

Hi Guys,

Organize your health examinations tab has been disappeared from my visa application,
This has disappeared both for me and my partner,
Does this mean that the consulate has got our medicals??


----------



## hunganh07

udayNSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Organize your health examinations tab has been disappeared from my visa application,
> This has disappeared both for me and my partner,
> Does this mean that the consulate has got our medicals??


Mine's are still there. I did my medicals nearly 3 weeks ago


----------



## rohitk

hunganh07 said:


> Mine's are still there. I did my medicals nearly 3 weeks ago


Mine as well. I confirmed with Medibank today. According to them its been uploaded one week before.


----------



## Manvir

Manjari said:


> Hi,
> 
> My marriage is 3.5 yrs old.
> I am planning to give joint bank statements,insurance policy(with me as nominee), screenshots of nominations in each other's company,Invoice of a new purchase car with me as w/o**,mediclaim cards. Do u think this should be enough?
> 
> Thanks


I think that will be more than enough for her. I have the same CO. I think this CO, in particular, do asks for extra documentation. She asked me to send further evidences such as sal slips, bank statements etc to prove my 1year exp in Aus and 8 years overseas even though I did send exp/reference letter from all my employers. 

But the best thing about her is if you provide her any proof (not many) which is solid enough to prove your claim then she grant visa very quickly as I just got my grant from her . I sent these docs 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## oorvee

Manjari said:


> Hi,
> 
> My marriage is 3.5 yrs old.
> I am planning to give joint bank statements,insurance policy(with me as nominee), screenshots of nominations in each other's company,Invoice of a new purchase car with me as w/o**,mediclaim cards. Do u think this should be enough?
> 
> Thanks


Ya this should suffice.
Chill dont worry much...


----------



## oorvee

udayNSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Organize your health examinations tab has been disappeared from my visa application,
> This has disappeared both for me and my partner,
> Does this mean that the consulate has got our medicals??


Most probably yes.

All the best


----------



## Manvir

Friends,

I got a much awaited grant letter today. Very ecstatic now. I thank to all the forum people from whom I collected information as and when needed. And also huge apologises to SuperM and Madrag as some of my comments were not very friendly.

For forum people's information, these are my timelines

EOI Lodged - 5 March (Yes, I just missed the 4th Mar invite from DIAC )
Got Invitation - 18 March
Visa 189 applied - 19 March
Got acknowledgement from DIAC - 19 March
CO(Team 34 L) assigned and asked for extra documentation - 7 May (By this time I had all my PCC and medicals done. Fortunately my medicals were not reffered)

Sumbitted extra docs(form 80, Passport biopages, aus & oveseas exp further evidences) - 19 May. Unfortunately, even though I sent ovearseas exp proof but my mail was blocked by DIAC mail server and I wasn't aware until I got reply from L on 25th May.

Sent Overseas exp proofs - 25 May
Visa granted - 6 June.

All the best to everyone in this forum especially to those whose medicals got referred or waiting for security checks.


----------



## oorvee

Manvir said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got a much awaited grant letter today. Very ecstatic now. I thank to all the forum people from whom I collected information as and when needed. And also huge apologises to SuperM and Madrag as some of my comments were not very friendly.
> 
> For forum people's information, these are my timelines
> 
> EOI Lodged - 5 March (Yes, I just missed the 4th Mar invite from DIAC )
> Got Invitation - 18 March
> Visa 189 applied - 19 March
> Got acknowledgement from DIAC - 19 March
> CO(Team 34 L) assigned and asked for extra documentation - 7 May (By this time I had all my PCC and medicals done. Fortunately my medicals were not reffered)
> 
> Sumbitted extra docs(form 80, Passport biopages, aus & oveseas exp further evidences) - 19 May. Unfortunately, even though I sent ovearseas exp proof but my mail was blocked by DIAC mail server and I wasn't aware until I got reply from L on 25th May.
> 
> Sent Overseas exp proofs - 25 May
> Visa granted - 6 June.
> 
> All the best to everyone in this forum especially to those whose medicals got referred or waiting for security checks.


Cool Manvir.... Best of luck for next phase , i.e. migration...


----------



## Dr.Oz

*Finally I can exhale !!*

Hi Friends......thanks all for the support and this forum...GOT co yesterday and GOT pr today !!! very very elated.....would be offline for few days now as need to celebrate....but do drop in any queries if you have...would answer soon !! 

All the best !! God is great !!


----------



## oorvee

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi Friends......thanks all for the support and this forum...GOT co yesterday and GOT pr today !!! very very elated.....would be offline for few days now as need to celebrate....but do drop in any queries if you have...would answer soon !!
> 
> All the best !! God is great !!


Great .... Congratulations....Cheers...


----------



## Manvir

oorvee said:


> Cool Manvir.... Best of luck for next phase , i.e. migration...


Thanks much Oorvee. All the best !!


----------



## rupinder.jit

Dr.Oz said:


> For me..CO asked to provide Birth cert/ marriage certificate/ bio data page of passport...which I already provided....to my slack lawyer...but i just gave one another time....hopefully....i get good news this week only :0)


you should provided these documents attested by notary.


----------



## Manvir

*Visa 189 granted*

Friends,

I got a much awaited grant letter today. Very ecstatic now. I thank to all the forum people from whom I collected information as and when needed. And also huge apologises to SuperM and Madrag as some of my comments were not very friendly.

For forum people's information, these are my timelines

EOI Lodged - 5 March (Yes, I just missed the 4th Mar invite from DIAC )
Got Invitation - 18 March
Visa 189 applied - 19 March
Got acknowledgement from DIAC - 19 March
CO(Team 34 L) assigned and asked for extra documentation - 7 May (By this time I had all my PCC and medicals done. Fortunately my medicals were not reffered)

Sumbitted extra docs(form 80, Passport biopages, aus & oveseas exp further evidences) - 19 May. Unfortunately, even though I sent ovearseas exp proof but my mail was blocked by DIAC mail server and I wasn't aware until I got reply from L on 25th May.

Sent Overseas exp proofs - 25 May
Visa granted - 6 June.

All the best to everyone in this forum especially to those whose medicals got referred or waiting for security checks.


----------



## hunganh07

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi Friends......thanks all for the support and this forum...GOT co yesterday and GOT pr today !!! very very elated.....would be offline for few days now as need to celebrate....but do drop in any queries if you have...would answer soon !!
> 
> All the best !! God is great !!


Congrats man. That is a very straightforward process


----------



## besthar

Hi Guys,

Anybody applied for Vetassess assessment for job code - ANZSCO 225212, ICT Business Development Manager - (via Sub class 190, South Australia, State sponsorship) ..... Was keen to check on their experience during the waiting period ... My application was acknowledged on 6th May and I am awaiting the results. I was keen to know if anyone had previously applied for this job code , their experience and feelers during the duration of outcome/results. Whats the typical (Processing) lead time for the results... My experience level in ICT Sales and Business Development is a little over 8 years working with the likes of Wipro and Accenture...

My first attempt with IELTS on May16th was casual and resulted in non-conformance (R-6 {needed 6.5}, W-8, S-8 and L8)... Shall be prepared this time (july last week) ......


----------



## madrag

Manvir said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got a much awaited grant letter today. Very ecstatic now. I thank to all the forum people from whom I collected information as and when needed. And also huge apologises to SuperM and Madrag as some of my comments were not very friendly.
> 
> For forum people's information, these are my timelines
> 
> EOI Lodged - 5 March (Yes, I just missed the 4th Mar invite from DIAC )
> Got Invitation - 18 March
> Visa 189 applied - 19 March
> Got acknowledgement from DIAC - 19 March
> CO(Team 34 L) assigned and asked for extra documentation - 7 May (By this time I had all my PCC and medicals done. Fortunately my medicals were not reffered)
> 
> Sumbitted extra docs(form 80, Passport biopages, aus & oveseas exp further evidences) - 19 May. Unfortunately, even though I sent ovearseas exp proof but my mail was blocked by DIAC mail server and I wasn't aware until I got reply from L on 25th May.
> 
> Sent Overseas exp proofs - 25 May
> Visa granted - 6 June.
> 
> All the best to everyone in this forum especially to those whose medicals got referred or waiting for security checks.


Congrats


----------



## Manvir

madrag said:


> Congrats


Thanks Madrag and all the VERY best.


----------



## mirza_755

Manvir said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got a much awaited grant letter today. Very ecstatic now. I thank to all the forum people from whom I collected information as and when needed. And also huge apologises to SuperM and Madrag as some of my comments were not very friendly.
> 
> For forum people's information, these are my timelines
> 
> EOI Lodged - 5 March (Yes, I just missed the 4th Mar invite from DIAC )
> Got Invitation - 18 March
> Visa 189 applied - 19 March
> Got acknowledgement from DIAC - 19 March
> CO(Team 34 L) assigned and asked for extra documentation - 7 May (By this time I had all my PCC and medicals done. Fortunately my medicals were not reffered)
> 
> Sumbitted extra docs(form 80, Passport biopages, aus & oveseas exp further evidences) - 19 May. Unfortunately, even though I sent ovearseas exp proof but my mail was blocked by DIAC mail server and I wasn't aware until I got reply from L on 25th May.
> 
> Sent Overseas exp proofs - 25 May
> Visa granted - 6 June.
> 
> All the best to everyone in this forum especially to those whose medicals got referred or waiting for security checks.



Congrats Manvir.............really happy to know your good news


----------



## So many dreams

ishaanchal said:


> Finally got a CO !!! Relief ...



Mubarak ho. finaLLLYYY!!! 
U must be releived, arn't? 

All is say is - GOOD luck:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Manvir

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats Manvir.............really happy to know your good news


Thanks mate !! All the best.


----------



## Devang

Hey Dr.Oz,

Please provide your time lines


----------



## vishsang

Manvir said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got a much awaited grant letter today. Very ecstatic now. I thank to all the forum people from whom I collected information as and when needed. And also huge apologises to SuperM and Madrag as some of my comments were not very friendly.



Congratulations Manvir!




Manvir said:


> Sumbitted extra docs(form 80, Passport biopages, aus & oveseas exp further evidences) - 19 May. Unfortunately, even though I sent ovearseas exp proof but my mail was blocked by DIAC mail server and I wasn't aware until I got reply from L on 25th May.


What do you mean by blocked by the DIAC mail server? Were all these documents in the same email and just the overseas-experience document was blocked/stripped from your email? Or were they in separate emails and just the overseas-experience email was blocked? Just curious because my CO hasn't contacted in over a month now.


----------



## pradinlr

Dr.Oz said:


> Hi Friends......thanks all for the support and this forum...GOT co yesterday and GOT pr today !!! very very elated.....would be offline for few days now as need to celebrate....but do drop in any queries if you have...would answer soon !!
> 
> All the best !! God is great !!


Congratulations Dr.OZ lane::
Wish you all good luckkk for all your future endeavors


----------



## abhisve

Hi all,

I have completed my application and was uploading the documents for VIC SS.
While going through the website of victoria i read that a naming convention is there for the resume to be uploaded.

for resume its: CV-SURNAME-Firstname
For Decleration its Skilled declaration.

I was not able to find the naming convention for IELTS and ACS. Can some one please let me know if there is any naming convention that we need to follow for the same.

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## rupinder.jit

abhisve said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have completed my application and was uploading the documents for VIC SS.
> While going through the website of victoria i read that a naming convention is there for the resume to be uploaded.
> 
> for resume its: CV-SURNAME-Firstname
> For Decleration its Skilled declaration.
> 
> I was not able to find the naming convention for IELTS and ACS. Can some one please let me know if there is any naming convention that we need to follow for the same.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhishek


TRF IELTS Name
Skill Assessment ACS Name


----------



## ebshib

Congratulations..


----------



## Manvir

vishsang said:


> Congratulations Manvir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by blocked by the DIAC mail server? Were all these documents in the same email and just the overseas-experience document was blocked/stripped from your email? Or were they in separate emails and just the overseas-experience email was blocked? Just curious because my CO hasn't contacted in over a month now.


Thanks !! 

I meant overseas exp was in separate email and that email was blocked. I didnt realise at that time that my email was blocked as I didnt receive any errored email in response such as "your mail is not delivered" etc. But I also noticed that i didnt receive any acknowledgement email from DIAC which we usually get in response whenever we send them any email. At that time I ignored thinking it may have reached to their inbox. But it wasnt and I came to know ONLY when my CO asked for these docs again. This time(i.e. 25 May) I made sure that I DO get acknowledgement email in response.

Now, do you remember when u send your docs to your CO, you received any acknowledgement email in response? If you didnt get that acknowkledgment email that means your docs are NOT with your co.


----------



## Manvir

Just a general message for everyone -

Whenever you send any email to your CO, make sure that you get acknowledgement email in response. If you dont get it then it means your email has not been received.


----------



## Manvir

ebshib said:


> Congratulations..


Thanks a lot !


----------



## dunk

Hi Friends ,
The Golden mail received Today It is so quick


----------



## haryk

Manvir said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got a much awaited grant letter today. Very ecstatic now. I thank to all the forum people from whom I collected information as and when needed. And also huge apologises to SuperM and Madrag as some of my comments were not very friendly.
> 
> For forum people's information, these are my timelines
> 
> EOI Lodged - 5 March (Yes, I just missed the 4th Mar invite from DIAC )
> Got Invitation - 18 March
> Visa 189 applied - 19 March
> Got acknowledgement from DIAC - 19 March
> CO(Team 34 L) assigned and asked for extra documentation - 7 May (By this time I had all my PCC and medicals done. Fortunately my medicals were not reffered)
> 
> Sumbitted extra docs(form 80, Passport biopages, aus & oveseas exp further evidences) - 19 May. Unfortunately, even though I sent ovearseas exp proof but my mail was blocked by DIAC mail server and I wasn't aware until I got reply from L on 25th May.
> 
> Sent Overseas exp proofs - 25 May
> Visa granted - 6 June.
> 
> All the best to everyone in this forum especially to those whose medicals got referred or waiting for security checks.


Congratulations .. All the Best


----------



## as59

Hi guys,
One day after the CO allocation, my visa has been granted. I have submitted my 190 application on 24th of May. Co was assigned on 5th of June.

Thank you for all your kind support.

Please make sure that your med uploaded to state's system.

Cheers!


----------



## ils2_fly

as59 said:


> Hi guys,
> One day after the CO allocation, my visa has been granted. I have submitted my 190 application on 24th of May. Co was assigned on 5th of June.
> 
> Thank you for all your kind support.
> 
> Please make sure that your med uploaded to state's system.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats on your grant. Would you mind to share your CO's initials and team.


----------



## as59

ils2_fly said:


> Congrats on your grant. Would you mind to share your CO's initials and team.


Sure. AR from GSM Adelaide Team 7

I have uploaded all my documents after submitting the visa. Also complete my medicals in a few days. There is no need to wait CO to complete PCC and Meds.


----------



## ils2_fly

as59 said:


> Sure. AR from GSM Adelaide Team 7
> 
> I have uploaded all my documents after submitting the visa. Also complete my medicals in a few days. There is no need to wait CO to complete PCC and Meds.


Thanks mate. Best wishes for your next steps.


----------



## vishsang

Manvir said:


> Thanks !!
> 
> I meant overseas exp was in separate email and that email was blocked. I didnt realise at that time that my email was blocked as I didnt receive any errored email in response such as "your mail is not delivered" etc. But I also noticed that i didnt receive any acknowledgement email from DIAC which we usually get in response whenever we send them any email. At that time I ignored thinking it may have reached to their inbox. But it wasnt and I came to know ONLY when my CO asked for these docs again. This time(i.e. 25 May) I made sure that I DO get acknowledgement email in response.
> 
> Now, do you remember when u send your docs to your CO, you received any acknowledgement email in response? If you didnt get that acknowkledgment email that means your docs are NOT with your co.


I received no acknowledgement that my CO has received my documents. Are you sure that an acknowledgement is ALWAYS sent? A lot of people have mentioned that they received no acknowledgement but just a grant directly. So I doubt this is the case.


----------



## Manvir

haryk said:


> Congratulations .. All the Best


Much appreciated Harry !!


----------



## vishsang

dunk said:


> Hi Friends ,
> The Golden mail received Today It is so quick


Congratulations. It is very fast indeed.


----------



## mirza_755

dunk said:


> Hi Friends ,
> The Golden mail received Today It is so quick


Congrats ....................


----------



## ltrifonov

as59 said:


> Hi guys,
> One day after the CO allocation, my visa has been granted. I have submitted my 190 application on 24th of May. Co was assigned on 5th of June.
> 
> Thank you for all your kind support.
> 
> Please make sure that your med uploaded to state's system.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats "komshu" 
Your case was pretty fast, good luck !


----------



## mirza_755

Manvir said:


> Just a general message for everyone -
> 
> Whenever you send any email to your CO, make sure that you get acknowledgement email in response. If you dont get it then it means your email has not been received.


Yes, you are right. Today when I email in Team 33, I received two acknowledgements from Team 31 and Team 33. Does it mean they are same team but two different email ID ? However, I have so tens that a new CO is allocated from Team 31 / Team 33 after about six months .............


----------



## Manvir

vishsang said:


> I received no acknowledgement that my CO has received my documents. Are you sure that an acknowledgement is ALWAYS sent? A lot of people have mentioned that they received no acknowledgement but just a grant directly. So I doubt this is the case.


By other people saying "they received no acknowledgement but a grant directly" means their CO never contacted them to ask for any more documentation and got their grant.

What I meant is if your CO has asked for some documents then you must have emailed those docs to your CO. In response to the email that you sent, you should receive an automated acknowledgement email.

BTW, did you mean your CO never contacted you? If Yes, then either wait for her to contact you or expect a direct grant.


----------



## Devang

Congratulations


----------



## Manvir

dunk said:


> Hi Friends ,
> The Golden mail received Today It is so quick


That's the quickest I have ever heard from someone who is from high risk country such as my country. Congrats !


----------



## vishsang

Manvir said:


> By other people saying "they received no acknowledgement but a grant directly" means their CO never contacted them to ask for any more documentation and got their grant.
> 
> What I meant is if your CO has asked for some documents then you must have emailed those docs to your CO. In response to the email that you sent, you should receive an automated acknowledgement email.
> 
> BTW, did you mean your CO never contacted you? If Yes, then either wait for her to contact you or expect a direct grant.


I've been contacted by my CO once, I sent the requested documents in two separate emails. I did however also upload these on eVisa. By acknowledgement do you mean the email which says, we will reply in 7 business days?


----------



## vishsang

dunk said:


> Hi Friends ,
> The Golden mail received Today It is so quick


Do you have CO / Team information?


----------



## haryk

dunk said:


> Hi Friends ,
> The Golden mail received Today It is so quick


Congrates !!!


----------



## Manvir

vishsang said:


> I've been contacted by my CO once, I sent the requested documents in two separate emails, but no acknowledgement. I did however also upload these on eVisa.


Then most likely your email is not received by your CO. You must call her and find out whether your docs are received by her. I think this may be a reason why your CO has not responded and still waiting for your docs. Some CO dont bother asking a candidate back if their docs are not received. I am not sure how effective this eVisa thing is especially after CO is assigned.

I would suggest you to call your CO. I did myself after I sent her my docs second time even though I received acknowledgement email as they were not received the first time.

By acknowledgement I mean an email in response which says someting like "we will reply in 7 business days"


----------



## dunk

Manvir said:


> That's the quickest I have ever heard from someone who is from high risk country such as my country. Congrats !


Thanks


----------



## vishsang

Manvir said:


> Then most likely your email is not received by your CO. You must call her and find out whether your docs are received by her. I think this may be a reason why your CO has not responded and still waiting for your docs. Some CO dont bother asking a candidate back if their docs are not received. I am not sure how effective this eVisa thing is especially after CO is assigned.
> 
> I would suggest you to call your CO. I did myself after I sent her my docs second time even though I received acknowledgement email as they were not received the first time.
> 
> By acknowledgement I mean an email in response which says someting like "we will reply in 7 business days"


Sorry, I edited my post after posting. I realized what you meant by acknowledgement email a few minutes after I posted the reply. I guess I need more coffee


----------



## dunk

vishsang said:


> Do you have CO / Team information?


Adelaide-GSM -Team 2


----------



## rohitk

as59 said:


> Hi guys,
> One day after the CO allocation, my visa has been granted. I have submitted my 190 application on 24th of May. Co was assigned on 5th of June.
> 
> Thank you for all your kind support.
> 
> Please make sure that your med uploaded to state's system.
> 
> Cheers!


state's system?? what the hell is this ???


----------



## rohitk

pharma_prem said:


> its 19 dec 1981
> 
> i will file visa in december, so how many points i will get for that.
> 2nd thing, suppose i will applied in befre dec 2013 and they assign the visa officer after dec 2013. will he give me p30 points as i applied before the age of 32 or he will give 25 points as i will cross 32 before grant of visa.


Apparently its at the time of invitation/apply, how many points you claim. So in your case if you are satisfying the point claims at the point of invitation/apply you are safe. 

Not sure senior members please advise


----------



## hunganh07

pharma_prem said:


> its 19 dec 1981
> 
> i will file visa in december, so how many points i will get for that.
> 2nd thing, suppose i will applied in befre dec 2013 and they assign the visa officer after dec 2013. will he give me p30 points as i applied before the age of 32 or he will give 25 points as i will cross 32 before grant of visa.


As long as you get an invitation and apply your visa before your birthday, you will get 30 points even when they assess your application after your birthday


----------



## ltrifonov

pharma_prem said:


> its 19 dec 1981
> 
> i will file visa in december, so how many points i will get for that.
> 2nd thing, suppose i will applied in befre dec 2013 and they assign the visa officer after dec 2013. will he give me p30 points as i applied before the age of 32 or he will give 25 points as i will cross 32 before grant of visa.


The date of EOI determines your point claims.
You should wait until your birthday, and then express your interest (EOI)
Otherwise, all is counted up to the date of your current EOI, AFAIK

Regards!


----------



## roninquick

think_tomorrow said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> It would be appreciated if someone might help me.
> 
> I am a silent user of this forum. Today first time since I applied my visa on 20th Jan my co has contacted me. Co is from team 31 and requested me to submit Indian pcc only as previous one has expired. When I check my status online it shows TRIM.
> 
> please what does this status mean and how long it takes to receive grant.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Cheers! !!


"The Requirement Is Met"

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## cutehailian

Congratulations ......


but could you please tell us if ur medicals were referred or not... if those were referred.. the date those were referred and da date those were finalized?

n also the country where you live?


Thanks


----------



## greenbangla

Manvir said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got a much awaited grant letter today. Very ecstatic now. I thank to all the forum people from whom I collected information as and when needed. And also huge apologises to SuperM and Madrag as some of my comments were not very friendly.
> 
> For forum people's information, these are my timelines
> 
> EOI Lodged - 5 March (Yes, I just missed the 4th Mar invite from DIAC )
> Got Invitation - 18 March
> Visa 189 applied - 19 March
> Got acknowledgement from DIAC - 19 March
> CO(Team 34 L) assigned and asked for extra documentation - 7 May (By this time I had all my PCC and medicals done. Fortunately my medicals were not reffered)
> 
> Sumbitted extra docs(form 80, Passport biopages, aus & oveseas exp further evidences) - 19 May. Unfortunately, even though I sent ovearseas exp proof but my mail was blocked by DIAC mail server and I wasn't aware until I got reply from L on 25th May.
> 
> Sent Overseas exp proofs - 25 May
> Visa granted - 6 June.
> 
> All the best to everyone in this forum especially to those whose medicals got referred or waiting for security checks.


Congratulations Manvir!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::target::target:lane:lane:lane:

Have your CO explained anything why your mail was blocked by DIAC mail server?


----------



## think_tomorrow

Thanks so much guys. I will go to PSK for pcc and lets see how much time they can take to issue.


----------



## Doctor NSW

lodged subclass 190 on 18th May including Meds, PCC, Form 80.

Still awaiting CO !


----------



## greenmiles

dunk said:


> Hi Friends ,
> The Golden mail received Today It is so quick


congrates........unbelieveably fast mate.....looks like gsm adelaide team 2 is fast and furious.... )


----------



## oorvee

Doctor NSW said:


> lodged subclass 190 on 18th May including Meds, PCC, Form 80.
> 
> Still awaiting CO !


It takes around 5 weeks. So wait...


----------



## greenmiles

*No movement in the eVisa portal.*

dear friends,

since I have applied and allocated case officer, the only change happened in my evisa portal is requested status from recommended for my medical, character assessment-form 80 and character assessment-pcc. Even though I have provided everything only medical link disappeared but every thing else the same as before. No movement in the eVisa portal untill now and no response from case officer as well...........its really frustating......................what about you guys ???


----------



## vishsang

greenmiles said:


> dear friends,
> 
> since I have applied and allocated case officer, the only change happened in my evisa portal is requested status from recommended for my medical, character assessment-form 80 and character assessment-pcc. Even though I have provided everything only medical link disappeared but every thing else the same as before. No movement in the eVisa portal untill now and no response from case officer as well...........its really frustating......................what about you guys ???


After I uploaded the documents, they turned "Received" after 12 days. But I don't think it was the CO, it was probably the server doing it automatically / some kind of operations team. No news from CO yet. Waiting.:ranger:


----------



## amcasperforu

I lodged my 190 visa on May 03. But until now I dont have a CO...


----------



## rupinder.jit

amcasperforu said:


> I lodged my 190 visa on May 03. But until now I dont have a CO...


Call DIAC and check if your meds are refereed


----------



## rohitk

rupinder.jit said:


> Call DIAC and check if your meds are refereed


what is the meaning of meds being refereed??

I confirmed with Medibank today , they said they uploaded my medicals on 29


----------



## slagozzz

pharma_prem said:


> its 19 dec 1981
> 
> i will file visa in december, so how many points i will get for that.
> 2nd thing, suppose i will applied in befre dec 2013 and they assign the visa officer after dec 2013. will he give me p30 points as i applied before the age of 32 or he will give 25 points as i will cross 32 before grant of visa.


Till 19 Dec 2014 your point will be 30. So don't worry much mate.....

Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## amcasperforu

rupinder.jit said:


> Call DIAC and check if your meds are refereed


Uhmm.. i included my mom as migrating dependent. We declared that she has medication for thyroid and kidney stones. The clinic asked us for med cert and we already provided. The clinic said it is already cleared on their side and they already uploaded it dated May 28th. Mine was uploaded two weeks earlier.

We already uploaded police clearance on the 23rd of May.

I can see the organize health link still appears for my mom but mine was already gone.

Would those mentioned statements should it be considered to be referred?

I am not sure how much will it cost for the long distance call. If ever what is the number to dial?

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## dickjohn29

Guys ,

I received my PR on 2-May-2013 and was asked to make my first trip by 23-Apr-2014 . I think that is what is called "landing" . I plan to make this trip in Feb 2014 . My question is - Do only I as the primary applicant need to make the trip or does my wife also need to come with me ? 
I plan to move permanently only towards the end of 2014 .

Thanks !


----------



## dharmesh

dickjohn29 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I received my PR on 2-May-2013 and was asked to make my first trip by 23-Apr-2014 . I think that is what is called "landing" . I plan to make this trip in Feb 2014 . My question is - Do only I as the primary applicant need to make the trip or does my wife also need to come with me ?
> I plan to move permanently only towards the end of 2014 .
> 
> Thanks !


All primary applicants as well as all dependent applicant have to land in Australia before 23 Apr 2014.


----------



## sunny81

What documents do we need to carry for the Indian PCC in the USA.
I know i need to carry the misc services form and the original passport. Anything else needed?

Thanks


----------



## Khan_Oz

Any one who lodged Visa during 1st or 2nd week of May, got CO allocated?


----------



## devandroid

dickjohn29 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I received my PR on 2-May-2013 and was asked to make my first trip by 23-Apr-2014 . I think that is what is called "landing" . I plan to make this trip in Feb 2014 . My question is - Do only I as the primary applicant need to make the trip or does my wife also need to come with me ?
> I plan to move permanently only towards the end of 2014 .
> 
> Thanks !


All the applicant in the visa application need to go. That means your wife has to go along with you before the last landing date. After that both of you can travel to and from australia within 5 years from the date of grant. That means 2 may 2018.(Please read the grant notification document which should contain all the details related to you and your wife's visa)


----------



## devandroid

dunk said:


> Hi Friends ,
> The Golden mail received Today It is so quick


Congratulations... :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## dunk

Khan_Oz said:


> Any one who lodged Visa during 1st or 2nd week of May, got CO allocated?


Update form 80 also then you may have grant letter soon


----------



## hunganh07

Where is my CO? Contact me please. If not, I will have to wait for a long weekend.

Queen's birthday public holiday. Happy birthday to Queen


----------



## hunganh07

dunk said:


> Update form 80 also then you may have grant letter soon


Congrats. I am still waiting for CO:ranger:


----------



## SmartBenny

Dr. OZ

By what date, you have to enter into Australia ?
Do you know, on what basis the date will be given?
Please explain.


----------



## Dr.Oz

SmartBenny said:


> Dr. OZ
> 
> By what date, you have to enter into Australia ?
> Do you know, on what basis the date will be given?
> Please explain.


we are an ON shore applicant..have been here since 3 yrs now thanks


----------



## Manvir

greenbangla said:


> Congratulations Manvir!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::target::target:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Have your CO explained anything why your mail was blocked by DIAC mail server?


Thanks.

No one told me why it was blocked. Its not CO's responsibility. This is something we need to make sure its delivered. It's just like if I send some post to someone and its not delivered then it's not other person's fault who didnt receive it.


----------



## Manvir

greenmiles said:


> dear friends,
> 
> since I have applied and allocated case officer, the only change happened in my evisa portal is requested status from recommended for my medical, character assessment-form 80 and character assessment-pcc. Even though I have provided everything only medical link disappeared but every thing else the same as before. No movement in the eVisa portal untill now and no response from case officer as well...........its really frustating......................what about you guys ???


Dont worry about status on eVisa portal especially after CO is allocated. Just check with your CO. You can call and ask if he/she has received your form 80 or any other doc u sent. There is no harm. Just tell her that 'I just wanted to make sure u have received all the docs and then you guys do whatever you do".
However, mostly CO wouldnt respond CLEARLY if you ask status of your medicals. I think they will only say whether you need to undergo any further tests or not. My CO never told me clearly that my medicals are not referred. She just said "you dnt need to undergo any tests".


----------



## rupinder.jit

SmartBenny said:


> Dr. OZ
> 
> By what date, you have to enter into Australia ?
> Do you know, on what basis the date will be given?
> Please explain.


entry date to australia is calculated based upon the date when you was issued pcc. it approximately less than a year.


----------



## mirza_755

*Long Holiday again in Brisbane and Adelaide*

Due to Queen’s Birthday, 10th June is closed except WA. So a long holiday is coming again for waiting granted applicant. One hour is painful whereas one day is so upsetting, Since couple of weeks, few applicant have received grant letter, however hope more applicant will be settled on next week.


----------



## mirza_755

*Long Holiday again in Brisbane and Adelaide*

Due to Queen’s Birthday, 10th June is closed except WA. So a long holiday is coming again for waiting granted applicant. One hour is painful whereas one day is so upsetting, Since couple of weeks, few applicant have received grant letter, however hope more applicant will be settled on next week.


----------



## stephen.cqu

Hi all, I had an enquiry on the offshore and onshore rules.

My wife who is based in India had applied for 190 PR with me as the spouse. This is an offshore application, and i am here in Australia since 9 years. In the event of PR being granted, would i have to exit Australia and reenter for PR to be valid or activated? 

Regards;


----------



## stephen.cqu

hunganh07 said:


> Where is my CO? Contact me please. If not, I will have to wait for a long weekend.
> 
> Queen's birthday public holiday. Happy birthday to Queen


I am on the same boat. Applied on the 17th and still waiting, quite nervous now...my anxiety levels are going through the roof.


----------



## rohitk

stephen.cqu said:


> I am on the same boat. Applied on the 17th and still waiting, quite nervous now...my anxiety levels are going through the roof.


Count me as well. 16th May applicant. Done everything . Not sure why the hell it is taking so much time.


----------



## ebshib

dunk said:


> Hi Friends ,
> The Golden mail received Today It is so quick


Congrats Mate!!


----------



## ltrifonov

hunganh07 said:


> Where is my CO? Contact me please. If not, I will have to wait for a long weekend.
> 
> Queen's birthday public holiday. Happy birthday to Queen


I have some sort of progress... or at least I haven't noticed it before.
Today, when I clicked on "organise your health examinations", I 've noticed quite different page: before it was a form with checkboxes, and now it contains my personal data, and two buttons: "Print refferal letters" and "Print medical history". On both buttons there are PDF documents with barcode, a picture, which I provided on the medical exam, and filled datas.

Something is moving 
What about you? Do you have the same?


----------



## Devang

Yes it normally comes after you have answered the questions mentioned


----------



## Devang

I am also in the same boat applied on 29th may and waiting haven't done my medicals and pcc pending for spouse


----------



## stephen.cqu

Its too random...Some who have applied after me have already got PR (Good for them!) . It will be good if there was some sort of transperency on how they choose files. Any ways, lets all wait. Remember, "All good things comes to those who wait"...............Best of Luck to all!


----------



## stephen.cqu

Devang said:


> I am also in the same boat applied on 29th may and waiting haven't done my medicals and pcc pending for spouse


I will strongly urge you to do medicals and PCC while you wait.


----------



## snehaaus

Khan_Oz said:


> Any one who lodged Visa during 1st or 2nd week of May, got CO allocated?


Hello Khan Oz,

I applied on the same date as you (9th May).
Have no news from them yet.
I just uploaded my PCC yesterday and now need another PCC from Dubai. So figuring that out right now.
Meanwhile im keeping my fingers crossed!
How did u do the medicals - (directly Go to Hosp and they uploaded the meds?)

Thanks for any insight!

And Good Luck to us!! Hopefully will have a smooth road ahead... ray2:


----------



## snehaaus

Congrats Dunk!!

Wish you a great journey ahead!!


----------



## Devang

Yup that is what we thought hence medicals tomorrow and pcc trying to see how we can faster the process as my spouses us pending


----------



## aus82

I lodged my eVisa on April 6th, still no CO allocated.....


----------



## Khan_Oz

snehaaus said:


> Hello Khan Oz,
> 
> I applied on the same date as you (9th May).
> Have no news from them yet.
> I just uploaded my PCC yesterday and now need another PCC from Dubai. So figuring that out right now.
> Meanwhile im keeping my fingers crossed!
> How did u do the medicals - (directly Go to Hosp and they uploaded the meds?)
> 
> Thanks for any insight!
> 
> And Good Luck to us!! Hopefully will have a smooth road ahead... ray2:


Hello,

Yes i walked in to the hospital and got my medicals done...later after couple of days hosptal staff uploaded the reports directly..!!!


----------



## karenSt

Count me in  
applied on 8th May

fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:



snehaaus said:


> Hello Khan Oz,
> 
> I applied on the same date as you (9th May).
> Have no news from them yet.
> I just uploaded my PCC yesterday and now need another PCC from Dubai. So figuring that out right now.
> Meanwhile im keeping my fingers crossed!
> How did u do the medicals - (directly Go to Hosp and they uploaded the meds?)
> 
> Thanks for any insight!
> 
> And Good Luck to us!! Hopefully will have a smooth road ahead... ray2:


----------



## Khan_Oz

karenSt said:


> Count me in
> applied on 8th May
> 
> fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:



Hello Karen..!

Did u got CO allocated?


----------



## superm

Manvir said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got a much awaited grant letter today. Very ecstatic now. I thank to all the forum people from whom I collected information as and when needed. And also huge apologises to SuperM and Madrag as some of my comments were not very friendly.
> 
> For forum people's information, these are my timelines
> 
> EOI Lodged - 5 March (Yes, I just missed the 4th Mar invite from DIAC )
> Got Invitation - 18 March
> Visa 189 applied - 19 March
> Got acknowledgement from DIAC - 19 March
> CO(Team 34 L) assigned and asked for extra documentation - 7 May (By this time I had all my PCC and medicals done. Fortunately my medicals were not reffered)
> 
> Sumbitted extra docs(form 80, Passport biopages, aus & oveseas exp further evidences) - 19 May. Unfortunately, even though I sent ovearseas exp proof but my mail was blocked by DIAC mail server and I wasn't aware until I got reply from L on 25th May.
> 
> Sent Overseas exp proofs - 25 May
> Visa granted - 6 June.
> 
> All the best to everyone in this forum especially to those whose medicals got referred or waiting for security checks.


Congrats mate .. 
and its alright


----------



## Abrar

*Received Golden Mail*

Received Golden Mail !!!!!!!!! 

Sooooo happy to receive grant letter. And the happiness increased multiple times seeing my family's happiness for it.

I am so much thankful to Almighty for giving us this happiness and would like to thank our forum mates for always being there for guidance. 

Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## Jonathan1980

Abrar said:


> Received Golden Mail !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sooooo happy to receive grant letter. And the happiness increased multiple times seeing my family's happiness for it.
> 
> I am so much thankful to Almighty for giving us this happiness and would like to thank our forum mates for always being there for guidance.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Congrats Abrar, so it takes a month for CO assigned for your case. Did you try to contact them or just wait until getting email from CO. 

Also, did CO asked you to fill any other form like form 80 later on ?

Thanks and congrats again

John


----------



## zkhan

Abrar said:


> Received Golden Mail !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sooooo happy to receive grant letter. And the happiness increased multiple times seeing my family's happiness for it.
> 
> I am so much thankful to Almighty for giving us this happiness and would like to thank our forum mates for always being there for guidance.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Congrats Abrar!!!


----------



## haryk

Abrar said:


> Received Golden Mail !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sooooo happy to receive grant letter. And the happiness increased multiple times seeing my family's happiness for it.
> 
> I am so much thankful to Almighty for giving us this happiness and would like to thank our forum mates for always being there for guidance.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Congatulations  All the Best.. 2 days back I was telling u "hmmm, I think before that only you may receive Grant Letter ... All the Best " It happened  . Once again Congrates Enjoy


----------



## mirza_755

Abrar said:


> Received Golden Mail !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sooooo happy to receive grant letter. And the happiness increased multiple times seeing my family's happiness for it.
> 
> I am so much thankful to Almighty for giving us this happiness and would like to thank our forum mates for always being there for guidance.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Congrats Abrar .........................Best of luck


----------



## Abrar

Thanks buddy!!!



mirza_755 said:


> Congrats Abrar .........................Best of luck


Hi Hary, 

I think Angels told 'Ameen' on your words at that time.... I hope the same for you buddy... Hope you receive the grant letter soon as well...



haryk said:


> Congatulations  All the Best.. 2 days back I was telling u "hmmm, I think before that only you may receive Grant Letter ... All the Best " It happened  . Once again Congrates Enjoy


Thank you!!!


zkhan said:


> Congrats Abrar!!!


Hi Jonathan,
Yes. CO assigned in a month and I didn't try to contact them at anytime. I received first email from CO asking Form 80.



Jonathan1980 said:


> Congrats Abrar, so it takes a month for CO assigned for your case. Did you try to contact them or just wait until getting email from CO.
> 
> Also, did CO asked you to fill any other form like form 80 later on ?
> 
> Thanks and congrats again
> 
> John


I wish all forum members gets a chance to post a 'Recieved Golden Mail' post soon on this forum. It gives immense pleasure and hope everybody gets it. Ameen.

Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## dejumotalks

Congrats Abrar...very much awaited mail finally landed. Also congrats to others that received the Golden mail this week. All the best!


----------



## greenbangla

Manvir said:


> Thanks.
> 
> No one told me why it was blocked. Its not CO's responsibility. This is something we need to make sure its delivered. It's just like if I send some post to someone and its not delivered then it's not other person's fault who didnt receive it.


Thanks for your reply.

How you understand that your mail was blocked by DIAC mail server? Have you got any reply that your mail was not delivered to DIAC mail server?


----------



## monty83

Hi..IS it compulsory to carry same amount for 1st 03 months which we mention on papers while applying State sponsorship or can carry money according to actual need. for WA


----------



## chandustorageadm

as59 said:


> Sure. AR from GSM Adelaide Team 7
> 
> I have uploaded all my documents after submitting the visa. Also complete my medicals in a few days. There is no need to wait CO to complete PCC and Meds.


Hi preparing the documents to apply for visa.
Could you please let me know any of the documents needs be attested?
I have taken the scanned copies of required docs. Would that be enough.
Once I apply for visa. I will apply for PCC and Medicals.


----------



## santhoser

Got the Grant Letter ..... Thanks to all for your support...


----------



## santhoser

Got my grant letter ... !!


----------



## josephjt

*joining in this group*

Just applied today... joining this thread


----------



## little.banter

Hello Everyone,

I am creating this forum for question regarding lodging application.

I have one outstanding question can any one guide me on it ? I want to ask some one who is preparing the online application he/she might be able to answer correctly. Or Seniors can also answer this question.


Citizenship:
Is this applicant a citizen of the country of passport? Yes
Is this applicant a citizen of any other country? No
Other passports
Does this applicant have other current passports? No

Did i gave the correct answered ? I am confused now because i have lodged application with this question afraid it won't be an issue. I answered No because i assumed it is asking current passports of other nationalities. However i had passport of my same country but that passport has been expired no more being use further i did not travel on that as well.

Hope i answered NO correctly. Here they do not means by the expired passport of same nationality.

Your help is required what to do if gave the wrong answer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mirza_755

santhoser said:


> Got my grant letter ... !!


Very very congratulations ................really exciting


----------



## Radiantrhino

Hello everyone,
I wanted to know if one gets the visa, is it possible for the secondary applicant to travel to australia before the primary applicant or do they need to travel together? 
I am the secondary applicant and may have to travel before my spouse(primary applicant). I was wondering if there are any restrictions regarding this.
Thanks.


----------



## vishsang

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello everyone,
> I wanted to know if one gets the visa, is it possible for the secondary applicant to travel to australia before the primary applicant or do they need to travel together?
> I am the secondary applicant and may have to travel before my spouse(primary applicant). I was wondering if there are any restrictions regarding this.
> Thanks.


It depends. Normally, Yes. 

But sometimes the secondary applicant's visa has a visa condition attached which specifies that the secondary applicant cannot enter Australia before the primary applicant. If this is the case, then you may not enter. I don't remember the visa condition number, maybe someone can chime in.


----------



## karenSt

Hey not yet!!
My agent is not providing the credentials so that I can check the status online either, but guess CO should be allocated soon as it normally takes 4 weeks



Khan_Oz said:


> Hello Karen..!
> 
> Did u got CO allocated?


----------



## little.banter

little.banter said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am creating this forum for question regarding lodging application.
> 
> I have one outstanding question can any one guide me on it ? I want to ask some one who is preparing the online application he/she might be able to answer correctly. Or Seniors can also answer this question.
> 
> Citizenship:
> Is this applicant a citizen of the country of passport? Yes
> Is this applicant a citizen of any other country? No
> Other passports
> Does this applicant have other current passports? No
> 
> Did i gave the correct answered ? I am confused now because i have lodged application with this question afraid it won't be an issue. I answered No because i assumed it is asking current passports of other nationalities. However i had passport of my same country but that passport has been expired no more being use further i did not travel on that as well.
> 
> Hope i answered NO correctly. Here they do not means by the expired passport of same nationality.
> 
> Your help is required what to do if gave the wrong answer.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Any help ?


----------



## ils2_fly

santhoser said:


> Got my grant letter ... !!


Congrats on your grant!

Would you pls share your CO's initials

Thanks


----------



## Abrar

Gr8... Congratulations!!! Happy for you...!!! 



santhoser said:


> Got my grant letter ... !!


----------



## dejumotalks

santhoser said:


> Got my grant letter ... !!


Congrats!!!


----------



## dejumotalks

Hello Expats,

Is it a must to get automated response anytime you send docs to CO?

I have sent my docs 2ce and no automated response.

pls those that have gotten grant should shed more lights....

Thanks


----------



## haryk

Abrar said:


> Thanks buddy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hary,
> 
> I think Angels told 'Ameen' on your words at that time.... I hope the same for you buddy... Hope you receive the grant letter soon as well...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> Hi Jonathan,
> Yes. CO assigned in a month and I didn't try to contact them at anytime. I received first email from CO asking Form 80.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish all forum members gets a chance to post a 'Recieved Golden Mail' post soon on this forum. It gives immense pleasure and hope everybody gets it. Ameen.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks for that


----------



## sabrez

Hi All,

I just submitted my PCC and Medicals to my CO (5th June, 2013). Can anyone please let me know how long it takes from now to actually get the visa.

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## earldro

Hi,

I applied on 4th June, awaiting CO, any idea how long it takes for CO to be assigned?

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## slagozzz

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on 4th June, awaiting CO, any idea how long it takes for CO to be assigned?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Earl



Standard CO allocation time for 190 visa is 5 weeks.


----------



## slagozzz

sabrez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just submitted my PCC and Medicals to my CO (5th June, 2013). Can anyone please let me know how long it takes from now to actually get the visa.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez


Standard processing time for 190 visa is 6 months. When did you apply?


----------



## slagozzz

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi preparing the documents to apply for visa.
> Could you please let me know any of the documents needs be attested?
> I have taken the scanned copies of required docs. Would that be enough.
> Once I apply for visa. I will apply for PCC and Medicals.


No document need to be attested. Coloured scan copy will suffice. If you have any document which is photocopy of actual document then you need to attest that.


----------



## sabrez

hi earldro

the time varies. I applied on the 8th of Mar, 13 and got my CO assigned on the 26th of Apr. You might get it sooner too.

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## ebshib

Abrar said:


> Received Golden Mail !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sooooo happy to receive grant letter. And the happiness increased multiple times seeing my family's happiness for it.
> 
> I am so much thankful to Almighty for giving us this happiness and would like to thank our forum mates for always being there for guidance.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Congrats mate!!


----------



## sabrez

slagozzz said:


> Standard processing time for 190 visa is 6 months. When did you apply?


Slagozzz,

I applied for the visa on 8/3/2013, CO assigned on 26/4/2013, PCC-Meds submitted on 4/6/2013.

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## ilayarajamtm

Hi 

can any one please help me what are the document need to prove our work experience for one year I just upload a reference letter from my employer is it enough please give me the details

thanks so much
Rajah


----------



## slagozzz

sabrez said:


> Slagozzz,
> 
> I applied for the visa on 8/3/2013, CO assigned on 26/4/2013, PCC-Meds submitted on 4/6/2013.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez


Mate, why are you so late for your med and PCC submission? If your med is ok and not referred then you can expect that your visa will be finalized soon.


----------



## sabrez

slagozzz said:


> Mate, why are you so late for your med and PCC submission? If your med is ok and not referred then you can expect that your visa will be finalized soon.


It's because I'm in Jakarta and not in India....had to get some additional docs before I could apply for PCC at the indian embassy. Hope the time taken would not be a problem

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## slagozzz

ilayarajamtm said:


> Hi
> 
> can any one please help me what are the document need to prove our work experience for one year I just upload a reference letter from my employer is it enough please give me the details
> 
> thanks so much
> Rajah


reference letter should be ok. If you can provide pay slips and bank statement then it will help. If you have appointment letter, confirmation letter, or any company letter those will help too.


----------



## slagozzz

sabrez said:


> It's because I'm in Jakarta and not in India....had to get some additional docs before I could apply for PCC at the indian embassy. Hope the time taken would not be a problem
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez


No it will not be a problem unless your med is referred. It has an advantage instead. If you granted visa soon then you will get more time for 1st entry. On the other hand if your med is referred then you will be in trouble and it will take another 3 months to finalize your visa.


----------



## earldro

sabrez said:


> hi earldro
> 
> the time varies. I applied on the 8th of Mar, 13 and got my CO assigned on the 26th of Apr. You might get it sooner too.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez


Thanks Sabrez... Do forum members suggest getting meds and PCC done before CO assigned? My consultant says to wait since they both have an expiry date.

Earl


----------



## slagozzz

earldro said:


> Thanks Sabrez... Do forum members suggest getting meds and PCC done before CO assigned? My consultant says to wait since they both have an expiry date.
> 
> Earl


If you have no issues with initial entry date then you can complete your med and PCC. If you want more time in your hand for initial entry then you should wait for CO to be allocated. Cause after visa grant initial entry date will be 12 months form med or PCC whichever in earlier.


----------



## sabrez

slagozzz said:


> No it will not be a problem unless your med is referred. It has an advantage instead. If you granted visa soon then you will get more time for 1st entry. On the other hand if your med is referred then you will be in trouble and it will take another 3 months to finalize your visa.


Slagozzz....

What do you mean by "med is referred"?


Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## slagozzz

sabrez said:


> Slagozzz....
> 
> What do you mean by "med is referred"?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez


Usually med report is uploaded to GHO (Global Health Officer) and they finalized the report. But sometimes GHO feel confused and can not finalize the reports. Then they send the report to MOC (medical officer of commonwealth) for further analysis according to the Immigration law. If medical is sent to MOC it is called medical referred. If medical is referred then it will take around 3 moths to be finalized *if* further test is not required as there is a long queue of medical referred cases to MOC. If further test is required then it will take more time. 

There are many threads in these forum on medical referral cases where people are showing their frustration for waiting so long time. You can have a idea of the timeline of medical finalization when it is finalized from those threads. My medical was also referred and took 14 weeks to be finalized.


----------



## sabrez

slagozzz said:


> Usually med report is uploaded to GHO (Global Health Officer) and they finalized the report. But sometimes GHO feel confused and can not finalize the reports. Then they send the report to MOC (medical officer of commonwealth) for further analysis according to the Immigration law. If medical is sent to MOC it is called medical referred. If medical is referred then it will take around 3 moths to be finalized *if* further test is not required as there is a long queue of medical referred cases to MOC. If further test is required then it will take more time.
> 
> There are many threads in these forum on medical referral cases where people are showing their frustration for waiting so long time. You can have a idea of the timeline of medical finalization when it is finalized from those threads. My medical was also referred and took 14 weeks to be finalized.


Thanks for the clarification. Obviously, my CO will keep me informed in case my Med is referred, right?


----------



## slagozzz

sabrez said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Obviously, my CO will keep me informed in case my Med is referred, right?


No, he will not inform you unless you ask him.


----------



## mithu93ku

slagozzz said:


> Mate, why are you so late for your med and PCC submission? If your med is ok and not referred then you can expect that your visa will be finalized soon.


Mate, when should med and PCC submit? Is it wise to submit before CO allocate?


----------



## slagozzz

mithu93ku said:


> Mate, when should med and PCC submit? Is it wise to submit before CO allocate?


Yeah, for Bangladeshi applicant it is wise to do the med & PCC before CO allocation.


----------



## sabrez

slagozzz said:


> No, he will not inform you unless you ask him.


Final question- I see that people have been tracking the status of their application online. Seems that's where they come to know if their meds have been referred. Can you plz send me the link to track my application status. 

I was trying the below link but it always says- Service temporarily unavailable!!

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## slagozzz

sabrez said:


> Final question- I see that people have been tracking the status of their application online. Seems that's where they come to know if their meds have been referred. Can you plz send me the link to track my application status.
> 
> I was trying the below link but it always says- Service temporarily unavailable!!
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


you can try here......

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

But it is not possible to understand if your med is referred from this e-visa page.


----------



## mithu93ku

slagozzz said:


> Yeah, for Bangladeshi applicant it is wise to do the med & PCC before CO allocation.


Do you feel to upload form 80 and form 1221 should upload before CO allocation?


----------



## slagozzz

mithu93ku said:


> Do you feel to upload form 80 and form 1221 should upload before CO allocation?


I have uploaded them before CO allocation. You can also do so.


----------



## gsp2canberra

sabrez said:


> It's because I'm in Jakarta and not in India....had to get some additional docs before I could apply for PCC at the indian embassy. Hope the time taken would not be a problem
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez


Hi Sabrez,

What are the formalities you have gone through? in getting the PCC, as I am also in KL on work permit almost one year now? can you please let me know, so that I can get ready with the documentation accordingly.

Fyi.. I have yet to file the EOI though.. wich me 
Cheers


----------



## gsp2canberra

slagozzz said:


> I have uploaded them before CO allocation. You can also do so.


Hi 
Not very clear with the process, so I am hear by asking my questions

Once we apply for EOI, in case of ACT SS, so far it's approval time is within 4 weeks; Will one get the CO assigned?
*Or* is it after the State invitation, we have to apply to the DIAC for Visa and then I will get the CO assigned?

If it's the latter then how much time does DIAC takes to assign the CO?

When is it recommended to apply for Medical and PCC (please note I am Indian working in KL for past 1 year - do i have to get PCC both from India and Malaysia?)

Appreciate for your help and time..

Thanks


----------



## sabrez

bhanu30 said:


> Hi Sabrez,
> 
> What are the formalities you have gone through? in getting the PCC, as I am also in KL on work permit almost one year now? can you please let me know, so that I can get ready with the documentation accordingly.
> 
> Fyi.. I have yet to file the EOI though.. wich me
> Cheers


Hey...

You can get the PCC at the indian embassy. the embassy in jakarta needed me to get a certificate from the local police station too....that was a big headache. Once I got that, they gave me the PCC in 1 day. You would need to submit your original passport too...they'll give it back to you alongwith the PCC.

Indian embassy @ KL may not require you to get the local police certificate, that would save you a lot of time. I suggest you confirm the same with them.

By the way, PCC comes much later....apply for EOI and wait for your invitation. once you get the invitation and apply for the visa, the CO would ask for a PCC. Only then you would need to submit it.

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## Devang

Hi All, 
I did my medicals today.... Clinic states that it takes 4 days for then to upload the documents...... I have done this before co allocation.... I understand that organize your health link would disappear once they receive it.... Need more clarification as to what happens next as co is not assigned yet


----------



## sabrez

bhanu30 said:


> Hi
> Not very clear with the process, so I am hear by asking my questions
> 
> Once we apply for EOI, in case of ACT SS, so far it's approval time is within 4 weeks; Will one get the CO assigned?
> *Or* is it after the State invitation, we have to apply to the DIAC for Visa and then I will get the CO assigned?
> 
> If it's the latter then how much time does DIAC takes to assign the CO?
> 
> When is it recommended to apply for Medical and PCC (please note I am Indian working in KL for past 1 year - do i have to get PCC both from India and Malaysia?)
> 
> Appreciate for your help and time..
> 
> Thanks


Bhanu,

You need to apply for EOI and ACT SS at the same time. Once you get the approval from ACT, you would automatically get the invitation from DIAC to apply for a visa. Once you have applied online, a CO would be assigned to you. The CO would then ask you for your Med and PCC.

I'm not sure of the website for ACT SS, but m sure You can get it out there.....

I assume you have had your skills assessed by ACS (in case you are an IT professional), and done with your IELTS.

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## gsp2canberra

sabrez said:


> Bhanu,
> 
> You need to apply for EOI and ACT SS at the same time. Once you get the approval from ACT, you would automatically get the invitation from DIAC to apply for a visa. Once you have applied online, a CO would be assigned to you. The CO would then ask you for your Med and PCC.
> 
> I'm not sure of the website for ACT SS, but m sure You can get it out there.....
> 
> I assume you have had your skills assessed by ACS (in case you are an IT professional), and done with your IELTS.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez


Thanks mate for your comments.. now really crystal clear with process.
Yes have gotten positive assessment from vetassess as I am applying for marketing specialist.. and done with my ielts.. got above 7 each..

I checked indian high comm malaysia site.. they have outsourced to vfs and vfs malaysia sites says if applying for pcc the time frame is 4 weeks or more (for passports issued in india) 

So no will apply like a week or two after applying for eoi? What u think?


----------



## sabrez

bhanu30 said:


> Thanks mate for your comments.. now really crystal clear with process.
> Yes have gotten positive assessment from vetassess as I am applying for marketing specialist.. and done with my ielts.. got above 7 each..
> 
> I checked indian high comm malaysia site.. they have outsourced to vfs and vfs malaysia sites says if applying for pcc the time frame is 4 weeks or more (for passports issued in india)
> 
> So no will apply like a week or two after applying for eoi? What u think?


Better still, apply for PCC once you have received ACT SS nomination....that should give you good enough time.....


----------



## Cheema

Hi All,

I need your help here.
Let me explain you my situation.
I have got ACS positive assessment for Database Admin 262111 occupation for 6 years experience. and I have got IELTS 6.5 each.
I have submitted the EOI with 55 marks and need 5 from SS. I will be applying for SA SS in July.

I need to know once I got the invite, what is process further.
For DIAC,what extra documents I need, other than those which I used for ACS.
For ACS, I just submitted marksheets and certificate for education 
and Experience letter from employers to justify my occupation. What else documents I need for further processing by DIAC.

Appreciate your reply on this.
Thanks
in Advance.

~Cheema


----------



## bjtamuli

Devang said:


> Hi All,
> I did my medicals today.... Clinic states that it takes 4 days for then to upload the documents...... I have done this before co allocation.... I understand that organize your health link would disappear once they receive it.... Need more clarification as to what happens next as co is not assigned yet


Hey Devang,

When you filed your DIAC application? What you showed to get your medical competed? I filed my DIAC on 5/31/2013 and PCC applied on 5/7/2013 (still waiting). My consultant asked me to wait for CO allocation to do medical but I think I should go for it while waiting for another few weeks.

Good luck!

ANZSCO:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA Invite:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,CO:NY


----------



## Manvir

greenbangla said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> How you understand that your mail was blocked by DIAC mail server? Have you got any reply that your mail was not delivered to DIAC mail server?


I didnt get any reply such as "mail is not delivered". I thought its delivered but it was not and came to know only when my co asked these docs again.


----------



## Devang

We had to take print out of reference letter and form no 26 & 160 - passport copies and photographs


----------



## Manvir

dejumotalks said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Is it a must to get automated response anytime you send docs to CO?
> 
> I have sent my docs 2ce and no automated response.
> 
> pls those that have gotten grant should shed more lights....
> 
> Thanks


I think you must get automated response. Please see my other post for more details.


----------



## sabrez

Cheema said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your help here.
> Let me explain you my situation.
> I have got ACS positive assessment for Database Admin 262111 occupation for 6 years experience. and I have got IELTS 6.5 each.
> I have submitted the EOI with 55 marks and need 5 from SS. I will be applying for SA SS in July.
> 
> I need to know once I got the invite, what is process further.
> For DIAC,what extra documents I need, other than those which I used for ACS.
> For ACS, I just submitted marksheets and certificate for education
> and Experience letter from employers to justify my occupation. What else documents I need for further processing by DIAC.
> 
> Appreciate your reply on this.
> Thanks
> in Advance.
> 
> ~Cheema


Cheema,

Any particular reason you are waiting to apply for SA SS? if Database Admin 262111 is already there in SOL for SA, why not apply for SS immediately? once SA gives u the go ahead, you would automatically get an invitation from skill select....

For DIAC, you would need to fill the Form 80, and upload a scanned copy of the same.

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## sabrez

sabrez said:


> Cheema,
> 
> Any particular reason you are waiting to apply for SA SS? if Database Admin 262111 is already there in SOL for SA, why not apply for SS immediately? once SA gives u the go ahead, you would automatically get an invitation from skill select....
> 
> For DIAC, you would need to fill the Form 80, and upload a scanned copy of the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez


Also, from what i read/heard, opportunities for IT are more in Sydney/Melbourne. Though, I'm not really sure about the scene in SA. Maybe someone else can give a better opinion on that??


----------



## sabrez

Hi All,

My CO, Belinda Hernandez, also from Brisbane GSM Team34, was assigned on the *26th of April, 2013*. She requested for Meds and PCC. Submitted both on *5th June, 2013* (PCC took a while since I'm presently outside India). 

Can anyone tell me how much longer till I actually get the PR. Anyone got assigned the same CO as mine?

Any inputs would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## dejumotalks

Manvir said:


> I think you must get automated response. Please see my other post for more details.



Thanks Manvir,

I actually read your previous post. I have resent the mail, but did not get an automated response.

I do not want to start flooding their server. Maybe I should wait for 7 business days before re sending.

What do u fink, I have however updated the evisa online

BR
Dej


----------



## Cheema

sabrez said:


> Also, from what i read/heard, opportunities for IT are more in Sydney/Melbourne. Though, I'm not really sure about the scene in SA. Maybe someone else can give a better opinion on that??


Thanks for your reply and concern.

My occupation 262111 was in High availability mode till Jan 13, but later it was moved to off-list. Now I am hoping that it will again come under High-Availability, and then I will apply.

What you heard/read is correct that Sydney/Melb has more IT jobs but I could only score 6.5 each, cant apply for Victoria SS. Thats the reason I am looking fwd to SA.

~Cheema


----------



## oslopoms

our CO is ML from Brisbane 34. We got the CO the 28 may and was hoping it would go rather quick, but after reading this thread we are starting to worry that we are in for a loooong wait? please share some optimistic stories about this CO:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sabrez

Hi All,

Can anyone plz send me the link through which I can check the status of my medicals.....to check if it was accepted or referred?

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## greenbangla

Manvir said:


> I didnt get any reply such as "mail is not delivered". I thought its delivered but it was not and came to know only when my co asked these docs again.


Thanks for your clarification.


----------



## lala27

Applied 190 on the 17th of may.


Everything done and uploaded by 24th May.


Heard nothing zero nada from DIAC. no CO STILL.



Anyone on the same boat? 


Wt??????????



:/


----------



## slagozzz

bjtamuli said:


> Hey Devang,
> 
> When you filed your DIAC application? What you showed to get your medical competed? I filed my DIAC on 5/31/2013 and PCC applied on 5/7/2013 (still waiting). My consultant asked me to wait for CO allocation to do medical but I think I should go for it while waiting for another few weeks.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ANZSCO:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA Invite:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,CO:NY


In your e-visa page you will get a link for health assessment. Please go through the link and after giving some basic information you will get a medical referral letter which need to be brought to medical to complete health assessment. After completion of medical, all reports will be uploaded to Global Health System for further decision.


----------



## Aaa Jaa

Hi All

I have been waiting for more than 70 days after my medicals are done and I have already submitted all of the required forms (80 etc) by CO.

Last week I called my CO but she did not provide me any information that if my medicals are clear, character check is complete and if my employment check is complete? She just asked me to wait... I was left with no answers...

Is there any way to check if medicals are clear?
Is there any way to check if my background check is complete?
Is there any way to check if employment check is done?

In such situation when my CO is not giving me any information, please advise, what should I do? Wait is getting me to an impatient level....

Please comment...

Thanks


----------



## Abrar

Thank you buddy!!! 

Also we had received ACS result on the same date.  

Regards,
Abrar



ebshib said:


> Congrats mate!!


----------



## dsns

Manvir said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got a much awaited grant letter today. Very ecstatic now. I thank to all the forum people from whom I collected information as and when needed. And also huge apologises to SuperM and Madrag as some of my comments were not very friendly.
> 
> For forum people's information, these are my timelines
> 
> EOI Lodged - 5 March (Yes, I just missed the 4th Mar invite from DIAC )
> Got Invitation - 18 March
> Visa 189 applied - 19 March
> Got acknowledgement from DIAC - 19 March
> CO(Team 34 L) assigned and asked for extra documentation - 7 May (By this time I had all my PCC and medicals done. Fortunately my medicals were not reffered)
> 
> Sumbitted extra docs(form 80, Passport biopages, aus & oveseas exp further evidences) - 19 May. Unfortunately, even though I sent ovearseas exp proof but my mail was blocked by DIAC mail server and I wasn't aware until I got reply from L on 25th May.
> 
> Sent Overseas exp proofs - 25 May
> Visa granted - 6 June.
> 
> All the best to everyone in this forum especially to those whose medicals got referred or waiting for security checks.



Hi,
What extra documents u sent to ur co as part of further evidence of overseas experience?

Thanks.


----------



## nazanin5879

in my application in the part of organize your health examinations i saw a change today it is now electronical form which should be filled by my doctor, does it mean that i should take medicals becuase my CO has not requested yet ?


----------



## nazanin5879

Manvir said:


> Though my CO is not BK, I have the same status as you have even after medicals are finalized. Do you also see a link at the bottom saying 'organise your health examinations"? I have this link but when I click on it, it opens a blank page.


dear Manvir
i have that link organize health organizations, and when i open it it contains a list including many items regarding health issues , but i dont know if it means i should do medical test


----------



## ivetka233

*189 visa*

Accountant -60 points, EOI created 30/5/13, Invitat-1/6/13, Submitted 8/6/13, CO:rangerR:xmasunwrap:


----------



## prototype_nsx

nazanin5879 said:


> in my application in the part of organize your health examinations i saw a change today it is now electronical form which should be filled by my doctor, does it mean that i should take medicals becuase my CO has not requested yet ?


It means if you want, you can take medical tests before your CO requests for it, It helps speed up the process and save you a lot of time. Take a look at this thread below and you will get a better idea regarding Medical tests and issues related to it.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/104286-merged-medicals-questions.html


----------



## Manvir

dejumotalks said:


> Thanks Manvir,
> 
> I actually read your previous post. I have resent the mail, but did not get an automated response.
> 
> I do not want to start flooding their server. Maybe I should wait for 7 business days before re sending.
> 
> What do u fink, I have however updated the evisa online
> 
> BR
> Dej


I would suggest you to call ur co nd find out if email is delivered raTher than waiting. I did that.


----------



## sabrez

Hi,

Anyone having CO Belinda Hernandez? I submitted my PPC/Meds on the 5th June, 13. Any idea how long before i get the grant??

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## Doctor NSW

today when i logged into https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app, i saw following link appearing under my name - Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant.

this is the place where earlier the medicals link used to appear.

Since i have already filled and uploaded Form-80, can some one please explain that what might this mean?


----------



## Devang

Looks like pcc have you submitted your pcc


----------



## slagozzz

Doctor NSW said:


> today when i logged into https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app, i saw following link appearing under my name - Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant.
> 
> this is the place where earlier the medicals link used to appear.
> 
> Since i have already filled and uploaded Form-80, can some one please explain that what might this mean?


If you have already uploaded form 80 then do not worry about that link. This is a software glitch. I have had that link till my visa grant although I have uploaded form 80 after 3 days of my visa application.


----------



## bjtamuli

slagozzz said:


> In your e-visa page you will get a link for health assessment. Please go through the link and after giving some basic information you will get a medical referral letter which need to be brought to medical to complete health assessment. After completion of medical, all reports will be uploaded to Global Health System for further decision.


Thank you Slagozzz. As medical can take long time sometimes (e.g. Referred or Retest), would you suggest I can go ahead and do the needful to complete he same? May I also request the eVisa link?

ANZSCO:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA Invite:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,CO:NY


----------



## ishaanchal

Ive booked my medicals on 11th June ! Wondering if Tattoo's are any point of concern ? I have 1 and my Wifey has 2 Taatto's done ! Do we need to undergo any additional test for it ?


----------



## slagozzz

ishaanchal said:


> Ive booked my medicals on 11th June ! Wondering if Tattoo's are any point of concern ? I have 1 and my Wifey has 2 Taatto's done ! Do we need to undergo any additional test for it ?


Tatto verification test!.......


----------



## robertmurray7782

ishaanchal said:


> Ive booked my medicals on 11th June ! Wondering if Tattoo's are any point of concern ? I have 1 and my Wifey has 2 Taatto's done ! Do we need to undergo any additional test for it ?


As long as you're not claiming the extra 5 points for tats you'll be fine.


----------



## mandanapu

ishaanchal said:


> Ive booked my medicals on 11th June ! Wondering if Tattoo's are any point of concern ? I have 1 and my Wifey has 2 Taatto's done ! Do we need to undergo any additional test for it ?


No need to go for any additional test. I've one tattoo too. Doctor had a look and asked me do u have only one? I said yes. She dint say anything n dint refer for additional test.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## ishaanchal

mandanapu said:


> No need to go for any additional test. I've one tattoo too. Doctor had a look and asked me do u have only one? I said yes. She dint say anything n dint refer for additional test.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Thanks for the appropriate reply ! Was going thru ur timeline ! Uve been waiting for quiet a time now. Whats d reason ?? Medicalls referred or no clue ?

Do u think they (DIAC) will speed up their process now ?


----------



## mandanapu

ishaanchal said:


> Thanks for the appropriate reply ! Was going thru ur timeline ! Uve been waiting for quiet a time now. Whats d reason ?? Medicalls referred or no clue ?
> 
> Do u think they (DIAC) will speed up their process now ?


Ya. I've been waiting for long time. My meds are referred. Hope to hear gud news in couple of weeks.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## sabrez

mandanapu said:


> Ya. I've been waiting for long time. My meds are referred. Hope to hear gud news in couple of weeks.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


How did you know that your medicals have been referred? From your CO??

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## mandanapu

sabrez said:


> How did you know that your medicals have been referred? From your CO??
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez


Ya. CO informed me.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


----------



## earldro

mandanapu said:


> Ya. CO informed me.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: Waiting


Hi,

With so many ppl with meds referred, could so.some please share what we need to be wary if for medicals?

Earl


----------



## amitw

Hi Guys,
Before I apply, I wanted to clear one thing.. I've got a mistake in my ACS's certificate. The starting date of my first job is mentioned wrongly by 2 months.. Should I get it corrected? Do the COs check it, or they take ACS's certificate as final??
Appreciated your words of advice..


----------



## robertmurray7782

ishaanchal said:


> Thanks for the appropriate reply ! Was going thru ur timeline ! Uve been waiting for quiet a time now. Whats d reason ?? Medicalls referred or no clue ?
> 
> Do u think they (DIAC) will speed up their process now ?


Sorry I was just kidding around. I've only ever heard that you can't give blood within 5 years of having them but honestly can't think of anything else. I have 2 btw!

Has anyone heard of meds being referred for thyroid?


----------



## TOPGUN

slagozzz said:


> No, he will not inform you unless you ask him.


When should a person ask CO is meds are ok or refered? like after how many days of doing medical?


----------



## TOPGUN

What is the difference between requested and required while doc uploading.


----------



## justujoo

I need another advise. My profile is like:
1- Age 34
2- ACS (degree Associate Degree)
3- ACS (Software Engineer since July 2006 but skilled since July 2011)
4- IELTS 7 in each module.
Now I contacted an agent who is MARA authorized, discussed my case with him, and he said with SS I could apply for immigration and can score 60 point, which I have all the doubts, now he is asking me to pay an advance fees and sign the contract, now I wanted to make sure with this profile of mine, is the agent telling truth or not.
Please advise.
Regards


----------



## TOPGUN

When I am uploading document there status is changing from Requested to Required immidiatly - Is it system functionality. How do I know that my CO is ok with the documents i have uploaded?

Also i yet to fill form 80 and 1221 - Any tips to do that


----------



## hippie

@sabrez well, i have submitted my last requirement to her last 14 May and I haven't received a decision yet.;(


----------



## slagozzz

TOPGUN said:


> When should a person ask CO is meds are ok or refered? like after how many days of doing medical?


It does not take more that 5 minutes for a doctor to understand that the medical report is ok or not. So if your medical is not referred than it should be finalized by GHO the very next day your report has been uploaded to system as there is no delay or backlog at GHO. So anyone can ask CO about his medical within 2-3 days after uploading the reports. If it is referred then it should be referred by then too.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

Hey there guys, I have a bit of a tricky situation here. I am currently an Australian Permanent Resident Visa Holder. On my current Indian Passport, I have three names in one particular order, say for example, XYZ. All the three names are in the Given Name(s) field and the Surname field is blank). The tricky bit is Z is my first name and X is supposedly my last name. [Before you ask, "why do you have your names in this order, let me clarify that as south indians we do not really have surnames because of which my parents when they applied for my passport ages ago put everything (biggest mistake) in the given name and nothing in the surname (My name has been a bloody pain ever since)]. Now when my brother (he was lucky and had his name in the correct order of AYX) applied for my admission into Usyd, he had to prove that I really am his brother and therefore he gave out my name (which is the final order which I want) as ZYX with Z in the given name, Y in the middle name and X in the surname. To sum it all up I basically have two sets of documents in two different name orders. 1) Passport: wrong order, XYZ 2) Visa: linked to passport and hence in wrong order, XYZ 3) Usyd Degree Cert.: in correct order, ZYX 4) Indian Driver's License: in correct order, ZYX (I need to convert to Australian one, however they would then put my name in the same order as my passport ) and AFAIK most other documents are in the correct order. I really want to standardize my name and I would like to change how it is on my passport to how it is on my degree certificate. As per VFS rules, I need to publish ads in an Indian Newspaper and in an Australian One. The only trouble is, I dont live in India and the address mentioned on my passport, we moved out of that place a long time ago. Do I really have to go through this bureaucratic mess or is there another way around it? Someone told me that I need to approach the Birth, Death and Marriages Registry and submit a Name change request and from what other people have told me, they would just issue a certificate saying that all the names correspond to this one person. If I get this BDM name change certificate, I'm hoping that my name on my driving license would be changed to how it is on my degree certificate. My question is, should I bother changing the name on my passport (basically meaning, i need to submit all the ads, submit a deedpoll etc etc etc, after which they will issue me a new passport with my name in the correct order) and ask DIAC to link the visa to the new passport? Or should I leave the passport and visa as it is and when applying for Aussie citizenship, I submit the BDM name change certificate so that I get my Aussie Passport with my name in the correct order. (I'm really sorry that the question turned into an Essay)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## So many dreams

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey there guys, I have a bit of a tricky situation here. I am currently an Australian Permanent Resident Visa Holder. On my current Indian Passport, I have three names in one particular order, say for example, XYZ. All the three names are in the Given Name(s) field and the Surname field is blank). The tricky bit is Z is my first name and X is supposedly my last name. [Before you ask, "why do you have your names in this order, let me clarify that as south indians we do not really have surnames because of which my parents when they applied for my passport ages ago put everything (biggest mistake) in the given name and nothing in the surname (My name has been a bloody pain ever since)]. Now when my brother (he was lucky and had his name in the correct order of AYX) applied for my admission into Usyd, he had to prove that I really am his brother and therefore he gave out my name (which is the final order which I want) as ZYX with Z in the given name, Y in the middle name and X in the surname. To sum it all up I basically have two sets of documents in two different name orders. 1) Passport: wrong order, XYZ 2) Visa: linked to passport and hence in wrong order, XYZ 3) Usyd Degree Cert.: in correct order, ZYX 4) Indian Driver's License: in correct order, ZYX (I need to convert to Australian one, however they would then put my name in the same order as my passport ) and AFAIK most other documents are in the correct order. I really want to standardize my name and I would like to change how it is on my passport to how it is on my degree certificate. As per VFS rules, I need to publish ads in an Indian Newspaper and in an Australian One. The only trouble is, I dont live in India and the address mentioned on my passport, we moved out of that place a long time ago. Do I really have to go through this bureaucratic mess or is there another way around it? Someone told me that I need to approach the Birth, Death and Marriages Registry and submit a Name change request and from what other people have told me, they would just issue a certificate saying that all the names correspond to this one person. If I get this BDM name change certificate, I'm hoping that my name on my driving license would be changed to how it is on my degree certificate. My question is, should I bother changing the name on my passport (basically meaning, i need to submit all the ads, submit a deedpoll etc etc etc, after which they will issue me a new passport with my name in the correct order) and ask DIAC to link the visa to the new passport? Or should I leave the passport and visa as it is and when applying for Aussie citizenship, I submit the BDM name change certificate so that I get my Aussie Passport with my name in the correct order. (I'm really sorry that the question turned into an Essay)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum




I have a similar situation for my wife though it is not as complicated as yours!! 

Since u have already reached the destination "AUS...", then u better take a short way however confirm from AUS authorities that when u apply - u are allowed to change the same in ur new passport otherwise get it done asap however efforts it much take.

My wife doesnt have a surname in her passport. Only given name, and i believe it should not be a problem. My agent also didn't mention anything so hopefully it should be okay.

Sorry man, but after reading your post - i was laughing, couldnt control. I must say - You have a good patience!!! :focus: Waise ur problem looks a serious one and personally i would have taken the decision to get that thing right by visiting India and following the process etc........otherwise in future you may face issues and probabaly u wont have enough time to rectify................so:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.....good luck with it!!


----------



## Abrar

Get ACS document corrected at the earliest. Notify them about this error and they will send another result document.

DIAC considers the period mentioned in ACS Result.

Regards,
Abrar.



amitw said:


> Hi Guys,
> Before I apply, I wanted to clear one thing.. I've got a mistake in my ACS's certificate. The starting date of my first job is mentioned wrongly by 2 months.. Should I get it corrected? Do the COs check it, or they take ACS's certificate as final??
> Appreciated your words of advice..


----------



## Abrar

Don't jump into anything without having complete understanding of it. Let us analyse your case...

Age 34  - 25 Points
ACS (Associate Degree) - 10 Points
IELTS 7 in each module - 10 Points.

Now I don't understand about your experience. Did ACS refer your experience of Software Engineer since July 2006 or it accepted your experience only since July 2011 ?

Regards,
Abrar 



justujoo said:


> I need another advise. My profile is like:
> 1- Age 34
> 2- ACS (degree Associate Degree)
> 3- ACS (Software Engineer since July 2006 but skilled since July 2011)
> 4- IELTS 7 in each module.
> Now I contacted an agent who is MARA authorized, discussed my case with him, and he said with SS I could apply for immigration and can score 60 point, which I have all the doubts, now he is asking me to pay an advance fees and sign the contract, now I wanted to make sure with this profile of mine, is the agent telling truth or not.
> Please advise.
> Regards


----------



## mandanapu

At last waiting is paid off. Got the GRANT LETTER this morning. Thanks to one and all for ur support. My medicals cleared on Saturday

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## justujoo

Abrar said:


> Don't jump into anything without having complete understanding of it. Let us analyse your case...
> 
> Age 34 - 25 Points
> ACS (Associate Degree) - 10 Points
> IELTS 7 in each module - 10 Points.
> 
> Now I don't understand about your experience. Did ACS refer your experience of Software Engineer since July 2006 or it accepted your experience only since July 2011 ?
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar


 The following employment after July 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/06 - 10/08 (2yrs 3mths) Position: Software Engineer Employer: AAA company Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 11/08 - 03/13 (4yrs 4mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer/Team Leader Employer: BBB company Country: PAKISTAN


----------



## mandanapu

At last waiting is paid off. Got the GRANT LETTER this morning. Thanks to one and all for ur support. My medicals cleared on Saturday

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## mandanapu

At last waiting is paid off. Got the GRANT LETTER this morning. Thanks to one and all for ur support. My medicals cleared on Saturday

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## mirza_755

mandanapu said:


> At last waiting is paid off. Got the GRANT LETTER this morning. Thanks to one and all for ur support. My medicals cleared on Saturday
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


Happy to know your grant notice. Congrats ..................


----------



## mandanapu

mirza_755 said:


> Happy to know your grant notice. Congrats ..................


Thanks mirza

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## gwaikar

mandanapu said:


> At last waiting is paid off. Got the GRANT LETTER this morning. Thanks to one and all for ur support. My medicals cleared on Saturday
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


Congrates.

Doe any one got grant recently with BK as the CO.

She is not responding to emails and its very frustrating to tolerate this unprofessional behaviour.


----------



## va13

Abrar said:


> Received Golden Mail !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sooooo happy to receive grant letter. And the happiness increased multiple times seeing my family's happiness for it.
> 
> I am so much thankful to Almighty for giving us this happiness and would like to thank our forum mates for always being there for guidance.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Finally 
Congratulations.. So happy for u..
You've been an active member and helping other guys including me for quite a long time.
Gud luck for ur steps ahead..


----------



## nazanin5879

gwaikar said:


> Congrates.
> 
> Doe any one got grant recently with BK as the CO.
> 
> She is not responding to emails and its very frustrating to tolerate this unprofessional behaviour.


dear gwaiker
az my CO is BK too , i have the same feeling , she didnt answers to emails , even after 4 months she didnt even ask for medicals and pcc from me ?
and i see here too many people got their grant in 2 months


----------



## gwaikar

nazanin5879 said:


> dear gwaiker
> az my CO is BK too , i have the same feeling , she didnt answers to emails , even after 4 months she didnt even ask for medicals and pcc from me ?
> and i see here too many people got their grant in 2 months


As per my analysis the other CO's from T34 are not taking so much time and are providing the grant in 2-3 months time.

The only exception is BK. In my case I had applied before 6 months and submitted all the documents are requested by her, still there is no response to my emails requesting for status.

Does anyone know in this forum if we can escalate this. I know DIAC syas that the standard time for processing is 1 year, but atleast the CO is responsible to communicate the status with the applicant.


----------



## mirza_755

*Since morning three grants from Brisbane team (190)*

Since morning, I have noticed three grant from Brisbane team. Two from Team 31 and One from Team 34. All of them are 190 applicants ..........................


----------



## mirza_755

*Since morning three grants from Brisbane team (190)*

Since morning, I have noticed three grant from Brisbane team. Two from Team 31 and One from Team 34. All of them are 190 applicants ..........................


----------



## So many dreams

mandanapu said:


> At last waiting is paid off. Got the GRANT LETTER this morning. Thanks to one and all for ur support. My medicals cleared on Saturday
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013




Hearty congratulations to you brother!! Can imagine the smile 
A life changing news so you have all the reasons to freak out.

So what is the next plan? When are you flying?
Good luck.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mandanapu

So many dreams said:


> Hearty congratulations to you brother!! Can imagine the smile
> A life changing news so you have all the reasons to freak out.
> 
> So what is the next plan? When are you flying?
> Good luck.:fingerscrossed:


Thanks mate,
Planning to fly in second week of July

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## reehan

mandanapu said:


> At last waiting is paid off. Got the GRANT LETTER this morning. Thanks to one and all for ur support. My medicals cleared on Saturday
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


Congrats. When ur medicals were referred?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## superm

Abrar said:


> Received Golden Mail !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sooooo happy to receive grant letter. And the happiness increased multiple times seeing my family's happiness for it.
> 
> I am so much thankful to Almighty for giving us this happiness and would like to thank our forum mates for always being there for guidance.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Congrats mate!


----------



## mandanapu

reehan said:


> Congrats. When ur medicals were referred?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


Not sure. I think first week of April

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## mirza_755

gwaikar said:


> As per my analysis the other CO's from T34 are not taking so much time and are providing the grant in 2-3 months time.
> 
> The only exception is BK. In my case I had applied before 6 months and submitted all the documents are requested by her, still there is no response to my emails requesting for status.
> 
> Does anyone know in this forum if we can escalate this. I know DIAC syas that the standard time for processing is 1 year, but atleast the CO is responsible to communicate the status with the applicant.


Yes, I agree with you. Granted DeeDee's file on 15th march, there is no update from BK since then and he is carrying 7 applicants file from this forum ...........................But its true in the same time it depend on behavior of applicant documents, work experience, claimed point, dependency and so on


----------



## haryk

mandanapu said:


> At last waiting is paid off. Got the GRANT LETTER this morning. Thanks to one and all for ur support. My medicals cleared on Saturday
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


Congratulations  how did u came to know that ur medicals got cleared on sat ? did ur CO intimated u or u saw link disappearing on evisa page ? please let me know.. I too waiting for my medicals clear


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

So many dreams said:


> I have a similar situation for my wife though it is not as complicated as yours!!
> 
> Since u have already reached the destination "AUS...", then u better take a short way however confirm from AUS authorities that when u apply - u are allowed to change the same in ur new passport otherwise get it done asap however efforts it much take.
> 
> My wife doesnt have a surname in her passport. Only given name, and i believe it should not be a problem. My agent also didn't mention anything so hopefully it should be okay.
> 
> Sorry man, but after reading your post - i was laughing, couldnt control. I must say - You have a good patience!!! :focus: Waise ur problem looks a serious one and personally i would have taken the decision to get that thing right by visiting India and following the process etc........otherwise in future you may face issues and probabaly u wont have enough time to rectify................so:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:.....good luck with it!!


Haha bro. You have no idea what a massive pain not having a surname can amount to. Seriously whatever you do when you have kids, please make sure that they have a proper surname otherwise it can get pretty darn confusing in a western country like australia lol. I'm sorta clueless as to what I can do now. I don't want to go to India and grease the palms of government officials and go through scores of Bureaucratic BS to get a simple correction on my passport done. I guess I can just wait it out and get my Aussie citizenship and a passport under the same format as my current passport and then get the BDM name change certificate and get a new Aussie passport issued (seems to be the least bureaucratic but at the same time most expensive option)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## vishsang

mirza_755 said:


> Yes, I agree with you. Granted DeeDee's file on 15th march, there is no update from BK since then and he is carrying 7 applicants file from this forum ...........................But its true in the same time it depend on behavior of applicant documents, work experience, claimed point, dependency and so on


Oh so there is one applicant (DeeDee) who has a grant from BK? If that is true it makes me infinitesimally happier.


----------



## nazanin5879

gwaikar said:


> As per my analysis the other CO's from T34 are not taking so much time and are providing the grant in 2-3 months time.
> 
> The only exception is BK. In my case I had applied before 6 months and submitted all the documents are requested by her, still there is no response to my emails requesting for status.
> 
> Does anyone know in this forum if we can escalate this. I know DIAC syas that the standard time for processing is 1 year, but atleast the CO is responsible to communicate the status with the applicant.


mine processing time should be 6 months, becuase i applied for 190 subclass, your situation is better than me , at least she requested for pcc and medicals from u, for me she didnt even ask for it , and according to timeline my grant should be in 2 months , but absolutley it is impossible


----------



## mandanapu

haryk said:


> Congratulations  how did u came to know that ur medicals got cleared on sat ? did ur CO intimated u or u saw link disappearing on evisa page ? please let me know.. I too waiting for my medicals clear


Thanks haryk. Ya. My link has gone on Saturday

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## gwaikar

nazanin5879 said:


> mine processing time should be 6 months, becuase i applied for 190 subclass, your situation is better than me , at least she requested for pcc and medicals from u, for me she didnt even ask for it , and according to timeline my grant should be in 2 months , but absolutley it is impossible


Did you called her and talked to her ?


----------



## nazanin5879

gwaikar said:


> Did you called her and talked to her ?


i called her 2 months ago , after that she sent me an email 20 days ago that she in the process of reviewing my application and nothing else and not requested for more documents yet, i dont want to call more becuase i think may be it would not have a good effect contacting so much

about your case did you do medicals before she requested ? did you have a link which mentioned organize your health examinations in emediclas system
i relayy dont know that it is better to do medicals now or i should wait


----------



## cutehailian

*Medicals Referred Cases--- Good News*

Medicals Referred Cases--- Good News 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Folks,
Alhamdolillah e Rabbil Alameen.... 
While I would like to thank Expatforum and wish all of you the best of Luck with your Visa Applications.

I have a good news to share for those whose medicals have been referred.

Stop worrying if your medicals have been referred... as it doesnt necessarily mean to wait for at least 2-3 months for the outcome.... 

My Medicals had been referred on 24th May.... the very next day when the results were up,loaded by the clinic.. this had been confirmed by my CO as well and today I got the visa grant for all four members of my family.......


----------



## Devang

Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## ningbo

cutehailian said:


> Medicals Referred Cases--- Good News
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear Folks,
> Alhamdolillah e Rabbil Alameen....
> While I would like to thank Expatforum and wish all of you the best of Luck with your Visa Applications.
> 
> I have a good news to share for those whose medicals have been referred.
> 
> Stop worrying if your medicals have been referred... as it doesnt necessarily mean to wait for at least 2-3 months for the outcome....
> 
> My Medicals had been referred on 24th May.... the very next day when the results were up,loaded by the clinic.. this had been confirmed by my CO as well and today I got the visa grant for all four members of my family.......


great news, thanks for sharing....

I think the COs are working hard before the end of the FY.


----------



## gwaikar

nazanin5879 said:


> i called her 2 months ago , after that she sent me an email 20 days ago that she in the process of reviewing my application and nothing else and not requested for more documents yet, i dont want to call more becuase i think may be it would not have a good effect contacting so much
> 
> about your case did you do medicals before she requested ? did you have a link which mentioned organize your health examinations in emediclas system
> i relayy dont know that it is better to do medicals now or i should wait


I had the link for medical checkup but I did the check up after she requested me.
Medicals will not tae much time (4-5 days). The most time consuming process is P.C.C, which takes around 2 mnths in India. I will suggest you to apply for PCC and get it before she requests it. Again if you get it quickly in your country you can wait till she demands for PCC.
Hope this helps.

Can you please tell me the direct no where we can contact BK for queries.


----------



## pradinlr

cutehailian said:


> Medicals Referred Cases--- Good News
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear Folks,
> Alhamdolillah e Rabbil Alameen....
> While I would like to thank Expatforum and wish all of you the best of Luck with your Visa Applications.
> 
> I have a good news to share for those whose medicals have been referred.
> 
> Stop worrying if your medicals have been referred... as it doesnt necessarily mean to wait for at least 2-3 months for the outcome....
> 
> My Medicals had been referred on 24th May.... the very next day when the results were up,loaded by the clinic.. this had been confirmed by my CO as well and today I got the visa grant for all four members of my family.......



Congratulations cutehailian :clap2::clap2:


----------



## oorvee

Got my grant today. Thank you all.

All the best


----------



## nazanin5879

gwaikar said:


> I had the link for medical checkup but I did the check up after she requested me.
> Medicals will not tae much time (4-5 days). The most time consuming process is P.C.C, which takes around 2 mnths in India. I will suggest you to apply for PCC and get it before she requests it. Again if you get it quickly in your country you can wait till she demands for PCC.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Can you please tell me the direct no where we can contact BK for queries.


ok so i will not do medicals , in iran PCC only take 3 weeks , how long after allocation she akse for medicals 
which documents she asked for ?


----------



## nazanin5879

dear gwailker
please check your inbox


----------



## nazanin5879

dear gwaiker
one question are u sure she had 200 applicants , i think it is impossible because it is too much


----------



## gwaikar

nazanin5879 said:


> dear gwailker
> please check your inbox


I have not received your mail. Can you please resend


----------



## akmirror

oorvee said:


> Got my grant today. Thank you all.
> 
> All the best


Congrats!!!


----------



## gwaikar

nazanin5879 said:


> dear gwaiker
> one question are u sure she had 200 applicants , i think it is impossible because it is too much


As I said in my comment earlier it is un believable and an exaggeration by the operator. I am not sure of this.
May be the team has 200 applicants.


----------



## cprem79

My timeline is

__________________
IELTS – 9 June 2012 ! EA (Plant or Production Engr) +ve: 4 April 2013 ! EOI (189) Lodg: 22 April 2013 ! EOI Invite: 06 May 2013 ! Visa Applied: 06 May 2013 ! Med: 10 May 2013 ! PCC: 03 June 2013 ! CO: 06 June 2013 !


----------



## mirza_755

oorvee said:


> Got my grant today. Thank you all.
> 
> All the best


Owaooo .................Congrats


----------



## mirza_755

cprem79 said:


> My timeline is
> 
> __________________
> IELTS – 9 June 2012 ! EA (Plant or Production Engr) +ve: 4 April 2013 ! EOI (189) Lodg: 22 April 2013 ! EOI Invite: 06 May 2013 ! Visa Applied: 06 May 2013 ! Med: 10 May 2013 ! PCC: 03 June 2013 ! CO: 06 June 2013 !


What is your VISA class 190/189 ? Who is your CO ?


----------



## cprem79

*Reply to Mirza*



mirza_755 said:


> What is your VISA class 190/189 ? Who is your CO ?


I have written in my timeline. It's 189. My CO initial is B.H


----------



## VenuKumar

oorvee said:


> Got my grant today. Thank you all.
> 
> All the best


hey congratss!!

you were hoping for some time end of june i geuss :0
Awesome that you got on a holiday!!!!!


----------



## vishsang

oorvee said:


> Got my grant today. Thank you all.
> 
> All the best


Congratulations!


----------



## sabrez

mandanapu said:


> At last waiting is paid off. Got the GRANT LETTER this morning. Thanks to one and all for ur support. My medicals cleared on Saturday
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


hey...congratzzz....grt news.....:clap2: 

so whatz the scene with the job hunt....already have one in hand.....interviews lined up?? do keep us posted....

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## haryk

mandanapu said:


> Thanks haryk. Ya. My link has gone on Saturday
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


ohh Thanks for the info


----------



## sabrez

cprem79 said:


> I have written in my timeline. It's 189. My CO initial is B.H


Hey,
My CO's BH too...and i can see that u ve submitted ur PCC/Meds on 03rd Mar and still no update from your CO....thatz long!! surely makes me worried abt the amount of time mine's gonna take- i submitted my meds/pcc on 4th June!!!


Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## jayptl

*k*

hi guys

My fridnd lodged file of 885 onshore visa of priority 5 list on dec 2012..

recently its open and got msg about all documents requirements met.

i cant understand its miracle or what. I attached IELTS 5.5 at that time. still I dont have IELTS 6..

mY MEdical has been finished and approved shows in msg..

It means will I get PR??


----------



## australia.ind

haryk said:


> ohh Thanks for the info


My spouse medicals also refered during april..:fingerscrossed:

Hope next is our turn and we will get soon..
Sincerely praying :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

Hey there guys, I have a bit of a tricky situation here. I am currently an Australian Permanent Resident Visa Holder. On my current Indian Passport, I have three names in one particular order, say for example, XYZ. All the three names are in the Given Name(s) field and the Surname field is blank). The tricky bit is Z is my first name and X is supposedly my last name. [Before you ask, "why do you have your names in this order, let me clarify that as south indians we do not really have surnames because of which my parents when they applied for my passport ages ago put everything (biggest mistake) in the given name and nothing in the surname (My name has been a bloody pain ever since)]. Now when my brother (he was lucky and had his name in the correct order of AYX) applied for my admission into Usyd, he had to prove that I really am his brother and therefore he gave out my name (which is the final order which I want) as ZYX with Z in the given name, Y in the middle name and X in the surname. To sum it all up I basically have two sets of documents in two different name orders. 1) Passport: wrong order, XYZ 2) Visa: linked to passport and hence in wrong order, XYZ 3) Usyd Degree Cert.: in correct order, ZYX 4) Indian Driver's License: in correct order, ZYX (I need to convert to Australian one, however they would then put my name in the same order as my passport ) and AFAIK most other documents are in the correct order. I really want to standardize my name and I would like to change how it is on my passport to how it is on my degree certificate. As per VFS rules, I need to publish ads in an Indian Newspaper and in an Australian One. The only trouble is, I dont live in India and the address mentioned on my passport, we moved out of that place a long time ago. Do I really have to go through this bureaucratic mess or is there another way around it? Someone told me that I need to approach the Birth, Death and Marriages Registry and submit a Name change request and from what other people have told me, they would just issue a certificate saying that all the names correspond to this one person. If I get this BDM name change certificate, I'm hoping that my name on my driving license would be changed to how it is on my degree certificate. My question is, should I bother changing the name on my passport (basically meaning, i need to submit all the ads, submit a deedpoll etc etc etc, after which they will issue me a new passport with my name in the correct order) and ask DIAC to link the visa to the new passport? Or should I leave the passport and visa as it is and when applying for Aussie citizenship, I submit the BDM name change certificate so that I get my Aussie Passport with my name in the correct order. (I'm really sorry that the question turned into an Essay). Please lemme know what you think

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## haryk

australia.ind said:


> My spouse medicals also refered during april..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hope next is our turn and we will get soon..
> Sincerely praying :fingerscrossed:


Mee to waiting for the same


----------



## reehan

Guys!

Got my visa today. Really excited. Here are my timelines;

NSW SS Applied: Oct 30, 2012
SS Received: Jan 21, 2013
Visa Applied: March 08, 2013
CO Assigned: April 05, 2013
Medicals/PCC Done: April 15, 2013
Medicals Uploaded: April 24, 2013 (Not sure if referred)
Visa Grant: June 10, 2013

I am very thankful to all the members on this forum for their help and support.


----------



## reehan

Guys!

Got my visa today. Really excited. Here are my timelines;

NSW SS Applied: Oct 30, 2012
SS Received: Jan 21, 2013
Visa Applied: March 08, 2013
CO Assigned: April 05, 2013
Medicals/PCC Done: April 15, 2013
Medicals Uploaded: April 24, 2013 (Not sure if referred)
Visa Grant: June 10, 2013

I am very thankful to all the members on this forum for their help and support.


----------



## ils2_fly

reehan said:


> Guys!
> 
> Got my visa today. Really excited. Here are my timelines;
> 
> NSW SS Applied: Oct 30, 2012
> SS Received: Jan 21, 2013
> Visa Applied: March 08, 2013
> CO Assigned: April 05, 2013
> Medicals/PCC Done: April 15, 2013
> Medicals Uploaded: April 24, 2013 (Not sure if referred)
> Visa Grant: June 10, 2013
> 
> I am very thankful to all the members on this forum for their help and support.


Congratulations Reehan!

Who was your CO?


----------



## vishsang

WOW, this must be the busiest public holiday ever! Congratulations


----------



## amitw

Abrar said:


> Get ACS document corrected at the earliest. Notify them about this error and they will send another result document.
> 
> DIAC considers the period mentioned in ACS Result.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.


Thanks for this Abrar.. but it's been more than 2 months of ACS' timeline for correction requests, so I doubt if they'll consider it without reapplying...
Can I just submit for 1023 along with my application, or should I reapply to ACS?


----------



## mandanapu

sabrez said:


> hey...congratzzz....grt news.....:clap2:
> 
> so whatz the scene with the job hunt....already have one in hand.....interviews lined up?? do keep us posted....
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez


Thanks Sabrez,
Will be flying in second week of July. Have to search for a Job once landed there.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## acs.consultant

*Change medical condition after Grant*

hi 
One of my friend have issue with his current medical condition as he has high blood pressure now. He got visa grant last month and plane to fly next month .So what should he do ?do he want to inform about his current medical condition or he can bring his medicine with him ?
Thanks and good luck


----------



## sachdevar

Hi Guys,
I need your help...
I received invite on 2nd of April and lodge visa application on 25th of May...I uploaded most of my docs except PCC and medicals , that i want to upload only once CO assign .around which date i should hear for CO assigned ?


----------



## pradinlr

reehan said:


> Guys!
> 
> Got my visa today. Really excited. Here are my timelines;
> 
> NSW SS Applied: Oct 30, 2012
> SS Received: Jan 21, 2013
> Visa Applied: March 08, 2013
> CO Assigned: April 05, 2013
> Medicals/PCC Done: April 15, 2013
> Medicals Uploaded: April 24, 2013 (Not sure if referred)
> Visa Grant: June 10, 2013
> 
> I am very thankful to all the members on this forum for their help and support.



Congrats Reehan :clap2:
Wish you all good luck for all your future endeavors.

Bit surprised to see ur timelines...why it took 3 months time to get the visa grant after lodging the visa ?


----------



## mirza_755

reehan said:


> Guys!
> 
> Got my visa today. Really excited. Here are my timelines;
> 
> NSW SS Applied: Oct 30, 2012
> SS Received: Jan 21, 2013
> Visa Applied: March 08, 2013
> CO Assigned: April 05, 2013
> Medicals/PCC Done: April 15, 2013
> Medicals Uploaded: April 24, 2013 (Not sure if referred)
> Visa Grant: June 10, 2013
> 
> I am very thankful to all the members on this forum for their help and support.


Many many congrats reehan. I am really happy and excited to know your status as you and my CO is same from Team 34, BD. Although it is noticed that my CO is changed now in Team 31 and I am still waiting for its feedback. You are under 190, right ? Best of luck ................


----------



## TOPGUN

reehan said:


> Guys!
> 
> Got my visa today. Really excited. Here are my timelines;
> 
> NSW SS Applied: Oct 30, 2012
> SS Received: Jan 21, 2013
> Visa Applied: March 08, 2013
> CO Assigned: April 05, 2013
> Medicals/PCC Done: April 15, 2013
> Medicals Uploaded: April 24, 2013 (Not sure if referred)
> Visa Grant: June 10, 2013
> 
> I am very thankful to all the members on this forum for their help and support.


Hey Congratzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz - Wow big day for you Party :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## sachdevar

Hi Guys,
I need your help...
I received invite on 2nd of April and lodge visa application on 25th of May...I uploaded most of my docs except PCC and medicals , that i want to upload only once CO assign .around which date i should hear for CO assigned ?


----------



## reehan

mirza_755 said:


> Many many congrats reehan. I am really happy and excited to know your status as you and my CO is same from Team 34, BD. Although it is noticed that my CO is changed now in Team 31 and I am still waiting for its feedback. You are under 190, right ? Best of luck ................



Hi. Thanks. It was BD from t34 before but I got grant from KD from t33. I got 190 visa with 3 dependents.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2


----------



## num_tareq

Hey all, we applied for SI-189. No update yet.

From: Bangladesh
ANZSCO: 233512
IELTS: Band score: 7.5 (L: 7.5, Sp: 7.5, Wr: 7.0, Re: 7.0) 
Visa application submitted: 06 Feb, 2013
CO request updated CV and Form 80: 03 Apr, 2013
CO: Team 07, GSM Adelaide

Anybody there who applied before or after 06 Feb, 2013 and assigned with Team 07, GSM Adelaide. Just to share experiences and assume the processing timeline.


----------



## Devang

I have also lodged my application on 29th may, medicals done on saturday and pcc pending for my spouse


----------



## rupinder.jit

sachdevar said:


> Hi Guys,
> I need your help...
> I received invite on 2nd of April and lodge visa application on 25th of May...I uploaded most of my docs except PCC and medicals , that i want to upload only once CO assign .around which date i should hear for CO assigned ?


within 5 weeks, but you could go for PCC and meds.


----------



## mirza_755

num_tareq said:


> Hey all, we applied for SI-189. No update yet.
> 
> From: Bangladesh
> ANZSCO: 233512
> IELTS: Band score: 7.5 (L: 7.5, Sp: 7.5, Wr: 7.0, Re: 7.0)
> Visa application submitted: 06 Feb, 2013
> CO request updated CV and Form 80: 03 Apr, 2013
> CO: Team 07, GSM Adelaide
> 
> Anybody there who applied before or after 06 Feb, 2013 and assigned with Team 07, GSM Adelaide. Just to share experiences and assume the processing timeline.


Welcome Tareq in this forum. Who is your CO ? You can do medical and PCC (if not done) for doing faster in your process although your CO not asked for this.


----------



## Devang

Is there any way that we can come to know whether co is, assigned without them sending us any email please advise


----------



## rupinder.jit

Devang said:


> Is there any way that we can come to know whether co is, assigned without them sending us any email please advise


try calling DIAC


----------



## Devang

Hmmmmm so they can tell me whether co is assigned - would wait to submit all documents like my spouse pcc and my medicals to be uploaded and then call and check may be just a matter of this week


----------



## nazarwaheed

A question for you guys

My DPO (Divisional Police Officer) back in home country has only agreed to give me the PCC without my picture on it (as he said i am not in that country).

Is this a problem?


----------



## rupinder.jit

Devang said:


> Hmmmmm so they can tell me whether co is assigned - would wait to submit all documents like my spouse pcc and my medicals to be uploaded and then call and check may be just a matter of this week


Yes, they could provide you the information.


----------



## rupinder.jit

nazarwaheed said:


> A question for you guys
> 
> My DPO (Divisional Police Officer) back in home country has only agreed to give me the PCC without my picture on it (as he said i am not in that country).
> 
> Is this a problem?


try greasing his palm, otherwise you need to check with your CO.


----------



## nazarwaheed

sachdevar said:


> Hi Guys,
> I need your help...
> I received invite on 2nd of April and lodge visa application on 25th of May...I uploaded most of my docs except PCC and medicals , that i want to upload only once CO assign .around which date i should hear for CO assigned ?


i lodged application the same day.
keep in touch.

let hope the CO will be assigned around 25 june - 2 july.

meanwhile upload ur PCC and meds (if you are in a hurry)


----------



## nazarwaheed

rupinder.jit said:


> try greasing his palm, otherwise you need to check with your CO.


tried already but i think he wears gloves


----------



## rupinder.jit

nazarwaheed said:


> tried already but i think he wears gloves


hmm, must be hard nut, then wait for your CO


----------



## num_tareq

Sophie Toole. She hasn't yet asked for PCC and Medical. Though I got my PCC and uploaded. Medical is yet to done. My agent advised me to wait for medical request.


----------



## mirza_755

num_tareq said:


> Sophie Toole. She hasn't yet asked for PCC and Medical. Though I got my PCC and uploaded. Medical is yet to done. My agent advised me to wait for medical request.


Its up to you. Take care


----------



## turka

*PCC in my home country*

Hi friends,

I have lodged 190 application end of May.

I have uploaded the required docs including Australia PCC, but not my country's PCC yet.

Recently, i was in my country for 3 weeks last December.

So, here is my question, do i have to upload my country's PCC as well?

Please advice me.

Regards,


----------



## greenmiles

nazanin5879 said:


> dear gwaiker
> az my CO is BK too , i have the same feeling , she didnt answers to emails , even after 4 months she didnt even ask for medicals and pcc from me ?
> and i see here too many people got their grant in 2 months


hi nazanin5879,

look there are people out there who have provided the pcc and medical long time back and did not receive the grant yet including myself whereas there are lot more other people who have already got the grant within very short time. What I believe is all what is making the difference is the security check/departmental check/routine check........

I think what she is doing is getting clearance from asio then she will ask for the pcc and medical....either way its the same think.....

The bottom line is we are under security check and need to have patience


----------



## Devang

It says if you have stayed in any country for at least a year you have to in the last 10 yeats


----------



## Devang

I think we all have apples at the same time and waiting for co out directly grant hehehe


----------



## num_tareq

*GSM Adelaide 7*

Hi all

This thread is for all those CO belonging to GSM Adelaide 7. Please input your feedback s and queries here. 

My timeline details are
Application lodged: 06 Feb, 2013
CO allocated on 03 April 2013 from Adelaide 07. Requested for updated CV and Form 80.

From other thread I ve read that Adelaide 07 is really slow. I am not certain about this. Your opinions are welcomed.


----------



## VenkytoOz

Bud, 189 or 190?


----------



## dejumotalks

num_tareq said:


> Hey all, we applied for SI-189. No update yet.
> 
> From: Bangladesh
> ANZSCO: 233512
> IELTS: Band score: 7.5 (L: 7.5, Sp: 7.5, Wr: 7.0, Re: 7.0)
> Visa application submitted: 06 Feb, 2013
> CO request updated CV and Form 80: 03 Apr, 2013
> CO: Team 07, GSM Adelaide
> 
> Anybody there who applied before or after 06 Feb, 2013 and assigned with Team 07, GSM Adelaide. Just to share experiences and assume the processing timeline.


Hello Num_Tareq,

I am also with Team 07,GSM Adelaide. also waiting for psitive feedback. 
I want to ask when you submitted docs to CO did u get any automated response immediately?

Hopefully you get ur grant soon

BR,
Dej


----------



## num_tareq

venkytooz said:


> bud, 189 or 190?


189


----------



## num_tareq

dejumotalks said:


> Hello Num_Tareq,
> 
> I am also with Team 07,GSM Adelaide. also waiting for psitive feedback.
> I want to ask when you submitted docs to CO did u get any automated response immediately?
> 
> Hopefully you get ur grant soon
> 
> BR,
> Dej


I don't know. I hv my agent who is updating files on behalf of myself.


----------



## So many dreams

pradinlr said:


> Congratulations cutehailian :clap2::clap2:




Hey I lodged my visa app almost neat to your date i.e. 4th June. Lets see when we get our CO allocation done. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

I am keeping an eye on your profile 

good luck mate!!


----------



## So many dreams

sachdevar said:


> Hi Guys,
> I need your help...
> I received invite on 2nd of April and lodge visa application on 25th of May...I uploaded most of my docs except PCC and medicals , that i want to upload only once CO assign .around which date i should hear for CO assigned ?



Standard waiting time for CO allocation is 4 to 5 weeks but these days it is getting assigned even in 2-3 weeks (sometimes 1 week also) ........... agar peechale janam me ache karam kiya he toh 


But friend, i dont understand why are you waiting for pcc and medicals. You can proceed with both before CO allocation (sometimes pcc depends on which country currently are you in). You can save time this way so my suggestion is to go ahead and complete those things. If you are in India, you know pcc gona take time so thiNKKK!! :ranger::ranger:

hope i have answered your doubts


----------



## So many dreams

DavidN said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have lodged 190 application end of May.
> 
> I have uploaded the required docs including Australia PCC, but not my country's PCC yet.
> 
> Recently, i was in my country for 3 weeks last December.
> 
> So, here is my question, do i have to upload my country's PCC as well?
> 
> Please advice me.
> 
> Regards,





Regardless of your visit, my understanding is - once has to submit pcc for all the countries where he/she has lived more than a (1) year. Casual visit to countries are not included. Only stay longer than >= 1 year.


----------



## chaitanyasha

Our CO is also BK...really disheartening to know the progress of applications with her.

We submitted all our docs on june 3..I think we can simply forget about it for atleast 2months


----------



## earldro

So many dreams said:


> Hey I lodged my visa app almost neat to your date i.e. 4th June. Lets see when we get our CO allocation done. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> I am keeping an eye on your profile
> 
> good luck mate!!


And I'm keeping an eye on yours  cos I lodged my application on the 4th of June as well.

Earl


----------



## slagozzz

nazarwaheed said:


> A question for you guys
> 
> My DPO (Divisional Police Officer) back in home country has only agreed to give me the PCC without my picture on it (as he said i am not in that country).
> 
> Is this a problem?


It should not be a problem. In our country they do not provide picture in PCC and we submitted that. We did not face any problem.

Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


----------



## sachdevar

So many dreams said:


> Standard waiting time for CO allocation is 4 to 5 weeks but these days it is getting assigned even in 2-3 weeks (sometimes 1 week also) ........... agar peechale janam me ache karam kiya he toh
> 
> 
> But friend, i dont understand why are you waiting for pcc and medicals. You can proceed with both before CO allocation (sometimes pcc depends on which country currently are you in). You can save time this way so my suggestion is to go ahead and complete those things. If you are in India, you know pcc gona take time so thiNKKK!! :ranger::ranger:
> 
> hope i have answered your doubts



Hi Many dreams....
Thanks for sharing information.....also thanks for clearing my doubts....
actually....I am not in hurry because my circumstances are not allowing me ...to make hurry....as my wife is expecting (medicals can not possible at this stage) so...hopefully.....i have to apply for my future child too .....in my original application after few months....


----------



## nazarwaheed

slagozzz said:


> It should not be a problem. In our country they do not provide picture in PCC and we submitted that. We did not face any problem.
> 
> Sent from my W125 using Expat Forum


slagozzzz u answered exactly what i was looking for.

thanks man !! cheers

one like for u


----------



## udayNSW

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my application on 17th,
So should i get the CO in 6 days more???  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Devang

Keep us posted with what is happening


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> Keep us posted with what is happening


Sure


----------



## Devang

Looks like we all have applied sound same time and waiting for co.... It is like being so impatient.... Fingers crossed


----------



## mirza_755

*Refereed to Security Assessment*

Hi Friends

This morning my CO informed me that my application is subject to further security assessment and has been referred to an external agency. This process can take up to 12 months to finalize. I am really frustrated after getting this massage but nothing to do without waiting. Have anybody ideas how long it will take time ? 

As a a Bangladeshi, no one can avoid this security check .....................funny ................


----------



## mirza_755

*Refereed to Security Assessment*

Hi Friends

This morning my CO informed me that my application is subject to further security assessment and has been referred to an external agency. This process can take up to 12 months to finalize. I am really frustrated after getting this massage but nothing to do without waiting. Have anybody ideas how long it will take time ? 

As a a Bangladeshi, no one can avoid this security check .....................funny ................


----------



## stephen.cqu

udayNSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 17th,
> So should i get the CO in 6 days more???  :fingerscrossed:


 
Hi Uday,

Applied on the same date as you, but havent heard back from CO. This is how i intepret the situation. CO might have already been allotted in our case, but he/she may not get in touch with us until he verifies all the existing paper work and requires any more. Obviously, this might mean sending the employment details to the local embassy for employment checks and other verificational procedures. The ones who have got back from CO might be the ones where the embassy had cleared employment checks and the CO have a good idea of what are the papers needed to finalise an out come. In our case, there might have been some delay from the embassy people in providing adequate info back to CO or even any other operational delays. i truly beleive that a CO has been allotted and we are being processed. This is my theory.


----------



## Devang

I completely believe in what you said but its just till the time we don't see any mail nothing can be confirmed


----------



## lala27

Dear all,

I've just been granted the 190 visa today!!!

I would like to thank you all for all the help and support during the last month or so.


Best of luck all of you!!

Lana


----------



## australia.ind

lala27 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I've just been granted the 190 visa today!!!
> 
> I would like to thank you all for all the help and support during the last month or so.
> 
> 
> Best of luck all of you!!
> 
> Lana


Congrats!! can you pls share ur timeline??


----------



## lala27

australia.ind said:


> Congrats!! can you pls share ur timeline??


Hi 

Here's my time line

Ielts-- aug 4 2012
Vetassess -- apr 22 2013 (skill assessment)
SS (Victoria)-- may 11 2013
Eoi applied and invited -- may 11 2013
Medical-- may 16 2013
190 applied -- may 17 2013
Pcc and all other documents -- may 24 2013
visa granted-- Jun 11 2013

No idea when was CO allocated .

Hope that helps .

Lana


----------



## Prashanthik

Hi,

A CO from Brisbane team33 has been assigned to my application.
She had asked for evidence of relationship and I had provided the marriage certificate as a proof.
However, she came back saying this wont be sufficient.
Can anyone tell me what other documents can be shown as evidence of relationship?

Thanks.


----------



## stephen.cqu

Hi,

Just logged in and found REQUIRED against my Australian PCC. I thought i saw recommended against my PCC feild, the last time i logged in (Not too sure). Does this mean, CO has changed this status?


----------



## thumbsup

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> A CO from Brisbane team33 has been assigned to my application.
> She had asked for evidence of relationship and I had provided the marriage certificate as a proof.
> However, she came back saying this wont be sufficient.
> Can anyone tell me what other documents can be shown as evidence of relationship?
> 
> Thanks.


CO might have provided you a list of documents which you can show as a proof of relation.. it could be any ticket travelling together, joint bank account, any insurance policy in which one is nominee of another etc etc.


----------



## rana_abhijit

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> This morning my CO informed me that my application is subject to further security assessment and has been referred to an external agency. This process can take up to 12 months to finalize. I am really frustrated after getting this massage but nothing to do without waiting. Have anybody ideas how long it will take time ?
> 
> As a a Bangladeshi, no one can avoid this security check .....................funny ................


Hi Mirza
That's really bad. Did you ask to CO about current status or she just informed you herself about your status?


----------



## mirza_755

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> A CO from Brisbane team33 has been assigned to my application.
> She had asked for evidence of relationship and I had provided the marriage certificate as a proof.
> However, she came back saying this wont be sufficient.
> Can anyone tell me what other documents can be shown as evidence of relationship?
> 
> Thanks.


You can provide photograph with your family, evidence of accommodation in a single unit, government registration document and etc


----------



## noobrex

lala27 said:


> Hi
> 
> Here's my time line
> 
> Ielts-- aug 4 2012
> Vetassess -- apr 22 2013 (skill assessment)
> SS (Victoria)-- may 11 2013
> Eoi applied and invited -- may 11 2013
> Medical-- may 16 2013
> 190 applied -- may 17 2013
> Pcc and all other documents -- may 24 2013
> visa granted-- Jun 11 2013
> 
> No idea when was CO allocated .
> 
> Hope that helps .
> 
> Lana


lala - 

1. How many points you had when you filed SS ?
2. Whats your idividual band score ?
3. Which profession are you in ?/
4. Whats your total work ex ?
5. What is your highest qualification ?
7. Did you really get the response for you SS in 1 day ?


----------



## lala27

noobrex said:


> lala -
> 
> 1. How many points you had when you filed SS ?
> 2. Whats your idividual band score ?
> 3. Which profession are you in ?/
> 4. Whats your total work ex ?
> 5. What is your highest qualification ?
> 7. Did you really get the response for you SS in 1 day ?


Hi there,

I think every case is very different. We can't really use anyone's example as a reference .

In my case , I was extremely lucky that I did get my SS the very next day. But the standard processing time is 12-16 weeks. And one should not worry or contact the state before that .

The case officer was very efficient too.

I have 70 points.
Scientist of 2 year highly relevant work.
I have a honours degree.

Lana


----------



## mandanapu

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> This morning my CO informed me that my application is subject to further security assessment and has been referred to an external agency. This process can take up to 12 months to finalize. I am really frustrated after getting this massage but nothing to do without waiting. Have anybody ideas how long it will take time ?
> 
> As a a Bangladeshi, no one can avoid this security check .....................funny ................


Hey mirza,
Don't worry mate. One of this forum member's (Vinnie) security check finalised just in 3months. So don't worry. Hope for the best and even in immigration website they stated then can try to finish 75%of the cases in 3months.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## hunganh07

lala27 said:


> Hi
> 
> Here's my time line
> 
> Ielts-- aug 4 2012
> Vetassess -- apr 22 2013 (skill assessment)
> SS (Victoria)-- may 11 2013
> Eoi applied and invited -- may 11 2013
> Medical-- may 16 2013
> 190 applied -- may 17 2013
> Pcc and all other documents -- may 24 2013
> visa granted-- Jun 11 2013
> 
> No idea when was CO allocated .
> 
> Hope that helps .
> 
> Lana


Congrats.


----------



## jayptl

wt is it security check???


----------



## Devang

Congrats


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi,

Some of the My documents status on eVisa page has been changed to Requested from required..is that means CO is allocated to me????


----------



## mirza_755

mandanapu said:


> Hey mirza,
> Don't worry mate. One of this forum member's (Vinnie) security check finalised just in 3months. So don't worry. Hope for the best and even in immigration website they stated then can try to finish 75%of the cases in 3months.
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


Thank you Mandanapu for your comments. I hope so it will be cleared within three months. But I am confused what things they will check during security assessment and what does it mean ?


----------



## vishsang

mirza_755 said:


> Thank you Mandanapu for your comments. I hope so it will be cleared within three months. But I am confused what things they will check during security assessment and what does it mean ?


It could include checks to ensure that we are not a threat to Australia's national security... so making sure we're not spies / terrorists / have performed war crimes etc. This is from the ASIO website...



> Security Assessments are conducted in a variety of areas, for example in the granting of visas, granting of access to sensitive government information (security clearances) and access to restricted areas such as ports and airports and to sensitive goods such as ammonium nitrate.
> 
> Security Assessments only consider factors related to security as defined in the ASIO Act, which in practice is usually terrorism, other forms of politically motivated violence, espionage and foreign interference and threats to Australia’s territorial and border integrity. ASIO security assessments are not the same as police criminal or character checks, and factors such as criminal history, dishonesty or deceit are only relevant to ASIO’s advice if they have a bearing on national security considerations.


----------



## vishsang

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Some of the My documents status on eVisa page has been changed to Requested from required..is that means CO is allocated to me????


That is very likely. You might receive an email from your CO in the next few days with a summary of all requested documents.


----------



## vishsang

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> A CO from Brisbane team33 has been assigned to my application.
> She had asked for evidence of relationship and I had provided the marriage certificate as a proof.
> However, she came back saying this wont be sufficient.
> Can anyone tell me what other documents can be shown as evidence of relationship?
> 
> Thanks.


This might be useful - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/149126-tips-evidence-relationship.html


----------



## australia.ind

vishsang said:


> This might be useful - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/149126-tips-evidence-relationship.html


Hi vishang,how are things?? any updates on ur application?


----------



## vishsang

australia.ind said:


> Hi vishang,how are things?? any updates on ur application?


Hey! No update whatsoever. 

6 weeks since last communication from CO... 
5 weeks since I sent the first batch of requested documents...
3 weeks since I sent the second (and last) batch of requested documents...

Waiting. 

How about you? Any word on the meds?


----------



## mirza_755

vishsang said:


> It could include checks to ensure that we are not a threat to Australia's national security... so making sure we're not spies / terrorists / have performed war crimes etc. This is from the ASIO website...


Thank you vishang ........................


----------



## vishsang

mirza_755 said:


> Thank you vishang ........................


NP, did you ask your CO if these were already initiated by your team 34 CO or was it initiated just now by the team 31 CO? Because if your team 34 CO started it couple of months ago then it might not be such a long wait.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## VenkytoOz

Mine would be 190.


----------



## TOPGUN

while filling out form 80 what one should write in:

What is the main reason for going to Australia?
Include details of any dates that are of special significance to your time in Australia?


----------



## mithu93ku

lala27 said:


> Hi
> 
> Here's my time line
> 
> Ielts-- aug 4 2012
> Vetassess -- apr 22 2013 (skill assessment)
> SS (Victoria)-- may 11 2013
> Eoi applied and invited -- may 11 2013
> Medical-- may 16 2013
> 190 applied -- may 17 2013
> Pcc and all other documents -- may 24 2013
> visa granted-- Jun 11 2013
> 
> No idea when was CO allocated .
> 
> Hope that helps .
> 
> Lana


*CONGRATULATION MATE*:clap2::clap2::clap2:
Thats means you have not wait for CO and uploaded Med and PCC ; and granted


----------



## mirza_755

vishsang said:


> NP, did you ask your CO if these were already initiated by your team 34 CO or was it initiated just now by the team 31 CO? Because if your team 34 CO started it couple of months ago then it might not be such a long wait.. :fingerscrossed:



Hi Vishsang, very good question. Thank you again. I guess my previous CO BD (T34) didnt do this because when I asked him earlier (14th may), he told everything is ok and quite fine, if required he will contact (I forgot to ask about security related issue). However, I will ask my new CO .............


----------



## Alexamae

num_tareq said:


> Hi all
> 
> This thread is for all those CO belonging to GSM Adelaide 7. Please input your feedback s and queries here.
> 
> My timeline details are
> Application lodged: 06 Feb, 2013
> CO allocated on 03 April 2013 from Adelaide 07. Requested for updated CV and Form 80.
> 
> From other thread I ve read that Adelaide 07 is really slow. I am not certain about this. Your opinions are welcomed.


I am really interested to get any feedback from Adelaide Team 7.

My timeline details:
Application lodged: 190 Visa, May 24, 2013
CO allocated on June 04, 2013 from Adelaide 07. Requested for Form 80.


----------



## nazarwaheed

udayNSW said:


> Sure



u and me are together since SS  and now ur one week ahead. so let me know


----------



## australia.ind

vishsang said:


> Hey! No update whatsoever.
> 
> 6 weeks since last communication from CO...
> 5 weeks since I sent the first batch of requested documents...
> 3 weeks since I sent the second (and last) batch of requested documents...
> 
> Waiting.
> 
> How about you? Any word on the meds?


nothing..no updates...wait..wait...wait 
Thats all we can do...


----------



## Furan

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> This morning my CO informed me that my application is subject to further security assessment and has been referred to an external agency. This process can take up to 12 months to finalize. I am really frustrated after getting this massage but nothing to do without waiting. Have anybody ideas how long it will take time ?
> 
> As a a Bangladeshi, no one can avoid this security check .....................funny ................


Hey Bud

You are not alone in this case.

I am undergoing security checks since this march. So far no outcome has been given ...
should enquiry to my CO again. But...not sure...because these checks are undergoing by other agency not DIAC( 
waiting patiently. But ....pretty mad already. applied in January!


----------



## australia.ind

ambproject said:


> Well I have a problem my previous organization staff not providing me with salary slips I guess I got cheques deposited in accounts so can I make pay slips on my own


Don't do taht..u'll end up in big trouble.this is not the right way..Talk to ur employer and trying getting them..


----------



## ils2_fly

ambproject said:


> Well they say as they shifted record from one office to another they lost it now what to do I got bank statements showing the deposit of cheques what should I do


Bank statement is enough.


----------



## Devang

Hey,

Please advise on your time lines nazar & uday


----------



## robertmurray7782

TOPGUN said:


> while filling out form 80 what one should write in:
> 
> What is the main reason for going to Australia?
> Include details of any dates that are of special significance to your time in Australia?


To settle permanently or something like that. Put in every time you've been to Australia.


----------



## Abrar

Thanks Superm!!! You have always been a big help... God bless...



superm said:


> Congrats mate!


Thanks buddy!!! and good luck to you too... 



va13 said:


> Finally
> Congratulations.. So happy for u..
> You've been an active member and helping other guys including me for quite a long time.
> Gud luck for ur steps ahead..


Regards,
Abrar.


----------



## nazarwaheed

Devang said:


> Hey,
> 
> Please advise on your time lines nazar & uday



IELTS 7 7 7 7.5
Total points 70
University Lecturer
State Nomination ...... 23 May
190 lodgement ..... 25 May


----------



## MrTweek

I was with team 7 as well. They were really slow on replying emails, if at all.
A lot of questions i had were simply ignored.

Asking about the progress did indeed speed it up. Apparently one Birth certificate got lost and they didn't tell me until I asked.
Once they had everything, via was granted in 15 minutes though.


----------



## nazarwaheed

where do we need form 80 ?? i cannot see it? do the principal applicant has to fill it?


----------



## rupinder.jit

nazarwaheed said:


> where do we need form 80 ?? i cannot see it? do the principal applicant has to fill it?


you need to provide this, if CO asks for it, otherwise not required.


----------



## Devang

Do you suggest we keep it handy coz I have seen the form and it is lengthy please advise


----------



## nazarwaheed

Devang said:


> Do you suggest we keep it handy coz I have seen the form and it is lengthy please advise


ya sure keep it ready


----------



## rupinder.jit

Devang said:


> Do you suggest we keep it handy coz I have seen the form and it is lengthy please advise


yes, keep it handy, as it is very long form


----------



## sabrez

Hi All,

Today I got word from my CO that my medicals have been referred to MOC. However, she added that my "health details are placed on a priority processing list that gets sent to MOC weekly. Names on this list are receiving faster outcomes."

Anyone who's in the same boat as mine? Any idea how long do the words faster outcomes actually mean??

Thanks,
Sabrez

------------------------------------------------------------
EOI: 25/9/12 | Vic SS: 28/9/12 | EOI/Vic SS invitation: 4/2/13|Visa applied: 8/3/13|CO: 26/4/13|PCC/Meds: 4/6/13|Grant: ...waiting.....


----------



## slagozzz

Devang said:


> Do you suggest we keep it handy coz I have seen the form and it is lengthy please advise


Fill the form and keep it ready...........


----------



## robertmurray7782

I echo the above. The form is agony to do. Travel and address history for the last decade!


----------



## Devang

Hey Sabrez, 
Looking at your time lines looks like yours is a slow and stay case any reason behind it


----------



## sabrez

Devang said:


> Hey Sabrez,
> Looking at your time lines looks like yours is a slow and stay case any reason behind it


Devang,

Yes, I had to come onsite, and hence the delay in getting PCC and Meds....

What's the status of your appln? any idea how much longer will mine take?

Many Thanks,
Sabrez

------------------------------------------------------------
EOI: 25/9/12 | Vic SS: 28/9/12 | EOI/Vic SS invitation: 4/2/13|Visa applied: 8/3/13|CO: 26/4/13|PCC/Meds: 4/6/13|Grant: ...waiting.....


----------



## jogiyogi

It seems, GSM team has slow down its process. Its been 4 months and no newa so far even though I have provided all documents to my CO. :-(


----------



## Devang

I have applied on 29th may, done with medicals on saturday however when confirmed with clinic they said would be uploaded by tomorrow..... Pcc still pending for my spouse.... No news from co yet


----------



## umairahmad

justujoo said:


> I need another advise. My profile is like:
> 1- Age 34
> 2- ACS (degree Associate Degree)
> 3- ACS (Software Engineer since July 2006 but skilled since July 2011)
> 4- IELTS 7 in each module.
> Now I contacted an agent who is MARA authorized, discussed my case with him, and he said with SS I could apply for immigration and can score 60 point, which I have all the doubts, now he is asking me to pay an advance fees and sign the contract, now I wanted to make sure with this profile of mine, is the agent telling truth or not.
> Please advise.
> Regards



i think you should apply for SS as it doesnt cost you anything for SA SS atleast... if you get SS you can Lodge your EOI again it doesn't cost you anything..... saving your money !!! if you complete the two steps you can then proceed!


----------



## mamunmaziz

jogiyogi said:


> It seems, GSM team has slow down its process. Its been 4 months and no newa so far even though I have provided all documents to my CO. :-(


 I think so too


----------



## mamunmaziz

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi Mirza
> That's really bad. Did you ask to CO about current status or she just informed you herself about your status?


every time I asked CO replied the same.


----------



## mamunmaziz

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> This morning my CO informed me that my application is subject to further security assessment and has been referred to an external agency. This process can take up to 12 months to finalize. I am really frustrated after getting this massage but nothing to do without waiting. Have anybody ideas how long it will take time ?
> 
> As a a Bangladeshi, no one can avoid this security check .....................funny ................


I am also frastrated.CO replied always same thing...external security checking.
ITS our fate as BANGLADESHI!


----------



## rashed-rahman

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> This morning my CO informed me that my application is subject to further security assessment and has been referred to an external agency. This process can take up to 12 months to finalize. I am really frustrated after getting this massage but nothing to do without waiting. Have anybody ideas how long it will take time ?
> 
> As a a Bangladeshi, no one can avoid this security check .....................funny ................





mamunmaziz said:


> I am also frastrated.CO replied always same thing...external security checking.
> ITS our fate as BANGLADESHI!



Relax.. think of those who got their student visa cleared, TR cleared, and still on external security check like you guys.. one small tip to reduce frustration.. stop coming and checking this blog everyday (every few hours?).. get busy with something else.. and you will see time flying.. 

just my 2 cents... 

Good luck!!

- R


----------



## ishaanchal

Guys, I got my medicals done today ! Hope they wont get Referred ! Seemed to be Okay .. !

Can't wait for the Golden Email ... Do you guys think as the month end is approaching, are they going to speed up their processing ?

Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## australia.ind

ishaanchal said:


> Guys, I got my medicals done today ! Hope they wont get Referred ! Seemed to be Okay .. !
> 
> Can't wait for the Golden Email ... Do you guys think as the month end is approaching, are they going to speed up their processing ?
> 
> Regards
> Ishaan & Aanchal


I feel soo...this week I could see even medicals are getting cleared off very fast and so many ppl got grant yday and today after a sluggish movement last month..


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> Hey,
> 
> Please advise on your time lines nazar & uday


Hi,

I think i have updated my signature with that info Devang


----------



## Devang

Sorry I use it on my phone so can't see your signature please if you can provide details


----------



## vinnie88

to all my friends who are worried or over-thinking about their security check : 

word of advice : I went through the same process and used to stress and think too much about it and wonder why this happened etc etc. My check took nearly 3 months to finalize. Yours could end around the same time  

Besides, whats the worst case scenario ? you wait for say....8 more months from now. You get to spend time with your loved ones at home and prepare yourself and your family better for your departure and relax a bit before the real step ( settling in Australia ) starts. 

Its really not worth it to worry about this whole thing because the fact is you will get your PR eventually! 

wish you guys the best


----------



## Sunlight11

vinnie88 said:


> to all my friends who are worried or over-thinking about their security check :
> 
> word of advice : I went through the same process and used to stress and think too much about it and wonder why this happened etc etc. My check took nearly 3 months to finalize. Yours could end around the same time
> 
> Besides, whats the worst case scenario ? you wait for say....8 more months from now. You get to spend time with your loved ones at home and prepare yourself and your family better for your departure and relax a bit before the real step ( settling in Australia ) starts.
> 
> Its really not worth it to worry about this whole thing because the fact is you will get your PR eventually!
> 
> wish you guys the best



You r right, People with no crime or abnormal activities need not to worry at all with these security checks. Also, many applicants mix up security checks with employment\education verifications... these are not the same....

Job verification will happen almost for sure in one form or another if u've claimed work points... that is done by local embassy stuffs.... They may call or visit sometimes... they may check partially or in few cases leaves it totally unchecked.

Security checks are rather transnational operation where they trace your activities in other countries or past Visa or Immigration issues... if you have nothing serious in this part, you can relax. 

At least that's what I read somewhere .. an AU government official explained it that way If I can recall correctly.


----------



## Aleck

udayNSW said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think i have updated my signature with that info Devang


Uday,

My Visa application date is same as yours (05/17/2013), I got the CO assigned early coz, I guess, I did not get my PCC and Med done by then, that is why I was assigned a CO and was asked by them to upload the same.

I went for PCC on 06/06/2013 and Med 06/11/2013.

I got CO assigned from Team 02 - Adelaide on 06/04/2013.

For your case, what I feel is, you'll straight away get the golden mail, its just a matter of time.
All the best Mate !!!


----------



## ningbo

Visa Granted....thanks everybody sharing information.


----------



## slagozzz

ningbo said:


> Visa Granted....thanks everybody sharing information.


Hey Ningbo, where are you living now? Perth?..........


----------



## stephen.cqu

CO allocated today.

Hi all, CO was allocated today, couple of problems though!

I had applied under software tester, and had a total of 5 years of work experince. 2 years of experience was acquired while pursuing my degree. I had done a software tester certification and after which i was working part time. CO has asked for vendor certification, i have provided her the certificate, but i am worried


----------



## ningbo

slagozzz said:


> Hey Ningbo, where are you living now? Perth?..........


yes, mate...go to diac to have label stamped.


----------



## biancaneil

My sweet forum friends....i cant believe it but just received the grant for my family and myself!It has been a rollercaster of emotions but im so looking forward to give my three beautifull sons a life in australia!! Thank you for all your help!!! x


----------



## mirza_755

*Statistics for VISA Applicant (189/190)*

Thank you vinnie88, Sunlight11, mamunaziz, rashed-rahman and others for their valuable comments and I feel a big circle for relaxing based on your explanations. I know one day outcome will come but you know it is really painful to wait. 

My concern is that I have applied six months ago, after a long period if CO told that your file is referred for external security check, it is not justified. What they are doing since first day. We have provided all necessary documents as per checklist but they asked more again and again. Medical is referred, security check is referred, more documents is required, so what CO’s are doing I am not clear. These incidence happens only for Bangladeshi. You may told SLA time is 12 months, but why this is applicable only for Bangladeshi ? Since long time, I have been updating a file for statistic and that gives me hope, but now I am hopeless. I am sharing this with you (I hope it’s about OK, I apologies if any mistake)

Sl No	Name	Visa Class	Country	Applied	CO assigned	VISA Grant
1	reehan	190	Pakistan	8th March 2013	24th April 2013	10th June 2013
2	Anjalisham	190	India	28th Feb 2013	25th March 2013	8th May 2013
3	pokerfacelagoon
189	UK 17th May 2013
4	gwittles	190	SouthAfrica	28th March 2013	25th May 2013	29th May 2013
5	cctt123	190	China	7th May 2013	16th May 2013	31st May 2013
6	Monty83	190	India	17th April 2013	6th May 2013	31st May 2013
7	chengke	190	China	23rd March 2013	6th May 2013	10th June 2013
8	arun.madhavan81
190	India	10th April 2013	9th May 2013	10th June 2013
9	madrag	189	India	18th march 2013	15th April 2013	11th June 2013
10	ebshib	189	India	18th April 2013	26th April 2013	16th May 2013
11	joluwarrior	189	India	17th January 2013	20th march 2013	25th march 2013
12	msrama	189	India	4th March 2013	6th April 2013	17th April 2013
13	praveen_1900	189	India	19th March 2013 29th April 2013
14	LohPurush	189	India	23rd April 2013	29th April 2013	9th April 2013
15	prabhur	189	India	23rd April 2013	8th May 2013	23rd May 2013
16	rp10026391	489	India	7th Aprl 2013	21st May 2013	31st May 2013
17	DeeDee	189	India	13th Dec 2012	15th Feb 2013	15th March 2013
18	swoopbang	189	India	17th December 2012 4th April 2013
19	anilkiran.nittala	189	India	20th Dec 2012	14th Feb 2013	5th April 2013
20	deepuz	190	India	2nd Feb 2013	1st March 2013	6th April 2013
21	Kemme	189	India	15th Dec 2012	15th Feb 2013	8th April 2013
22	kumargaurav83
189	India	4th Feb 2013	10th April 2013	12th April 2013
23	Abdulazeem	189	India	15th January 2013	6th March 2013	15th April 2013
24	AtifALi27	189	India 20th March 2013	29th April 2013
25	Tenten	189	Zimbabwe	15th January 2013	4th March 2013	2nd May 2013
26	Amit83	189	India	15th Dec 2012	28th Feb 2013	6th May 2013
27	vinnie88	189	India	16th December 2012	20th Feb 2013	10th May 2013
28	silversulphur	189	India	5th April 2013	6th May 2013	16th May 2013
29	akmirror	189	Nepal	6th May 18th May 2013
30	Rich77	189	India	23rd Feb 2013	23rd March 2013	22th May 2013
31	ajay16984	189	India	23rd March 2013	10th April 2013	24th May 2013
32	maverick27	189	India	24th April 2013	16th May 2013	25th May 2013
33	dharmesh	190	India	26th April 2013	22th May 2013	30th May 2013
34	surajnepal	189	Nepal	6th May 2013	29th May 2013	29th May 2013
35	neelarao	189	India	24th March 2013	24th April 2013	4th June 2013
36	Manvir	189	India	19th March 2013	7th May 2013	6th June 2013
37	santhoser	189	India	23rd March 2013	23rd April 2013	6th June 2013
38	mandanapu	190	India	12th March 2013	10th April 2013	10th June 2013
39	oorvee	190	India	7th March 2013	4th April 2013	10th June 2013
40	Hannhsibson	189	India	13th Feb 2013 3rdApril 2013
41	clarke	189	Srilanka	8th January 2013	19th March 2013	3rd May 2013
42	anandlitesh 
189	India	29th January 2013	21st March 2013	9th May 2013
43	ash19845
189	India	25th Feb 2013	11th April 2013	1st May 2013
44	kart	189	India	21th January 2013	13th March 2013	19th April 2013
45	immiseek	189	India	21th January 2013	15th March 2013	30th April 2013
46	MVR	189	India	6th Feb 2013	25th Feb 2013	26th March 2013
47	vovon	189	India	11th Feb 2013 24th April 2013
48	Jump2Aus	189	India	25th Feb 2013 9th April 2013
49	Potturi	189	India	7th Feb 2013	9th April 2013	12th April 2013
50	kainm	189	India	9th Feb 2013	2nd April 2013	17th April 2013
51	outlander	189	India	2nd January 2013	4th March 2013	3rd May 2013
52	zhuhai	189	Malaysia	4th March 2013	10th April 2013	16th April 2013
53	cheneyenli	189	Indonesia	2nd April 2013	2nd May 2013	27th May 2013
54	Moment	189	Egypt	4th dec 2012	20th Feb 2013	15th March 2013
55	pretty_11	189	Philiphines 19th March 2013
56	lazybones1978
189	India	17th dec 2012	25th March 2013	10th April 2013
57	krunal03	189	India	11th Feb 2013	25th March 2013	27th March 2013
58	winwin	189	India	17th dec 2012	No Name	21th March 2013
59	findraj	189	India 21th March 2013
60	nikhildhruv	189	India	21st January 2013	12th March 2013	25th March 2013
61	antonyvkj
189	India	1st Dec 2012	24th Jan 2013	5th April 2013
62	brahmgupta	189	India	10th March 2013 4th April 2013
63	Tani	189	India	26th January 2013	2nd April 2013	8th April 2013
64	sanyoz	189	India	4th March 2013 9th April 2013
65	neovin	189	India 15th April 2013
66	jack369	189	South Koria	1st April 2013	18th April 2013	19th April 2013
67	sharpshooter	189	India	6th March 2013 25th April 2013
68	rahulchhabra	189	India	2nd April 2013 3rd May 2013
69	ozjunkie	189	India	4th April 2013	29th April 2013	6th May 2013
70	vsubnis	189	India	19th Feb 2013	9th April 2013	7th May 2013
71	fighter	189	India	26th March 2013	1st May 2013	10th May 2013
72	Rbang	189	India	6th April 2013	10th May 2013	13th May 2013
73	Ykeraliya	189	India	1st March 2013	8th April 2013	13th May 2013
74	iepy	189	Malaysia	24th Dec 2013	20th Feb 2013	20th May 2013
75	va13	189	India	2nd April 2013	29th April 2013	21st May 2013
76	vishal.dobariya	189	India	31st January 2013	4th April 2013	28th May 2013
77	treasurehunter	189	India	12th April 2013	4th May 2013	29th May 2013
78	Zeebz	189	UK	24th January 2013	18th March 2013	5th June 2013
79	dunk	189	Srilanka	14th May 2013 6th June 2013
80	dickjohn29	189	India	22nd Feb 2013	9th April 2013	2nd May 2013
81	Abrar	189	India	5th April 2013	4th May 2013	7th June 2013


----------



## mirza_755

biancaneil said:


> My sweet forum friends....i cant believe it but just received the grant for my family and myself!It has been a rollercaster of emotions but im so looking forward to give my three beautifull sons a life in australia!! Thank you for all your help!!! x


Congrats ..................


----------



## Sunlight11

mirza_755 said:


> Thank you vinnie88, Sunlight11, mamunaziz, rashed-rahman and others for their valuable comments and I feel a big circle for relaxing based on your explanations. I know one day outcome will come but you know it is really painful to wait.
> 
> My concern is that I have applied six months ago, after a long period if CO told that your file is referred for external security check, it is not justified. What they are doing since first day. We have provided all necessary documents as per checklist but they asked more again and again. Medical is referred, security check is referred, more documents is required, so what CO’s are doing I am not clear. These incidence happens only for Bangladeshi. You may told SLA time is 12 months, but why this is applicable only for Bangladeshi ? Since long time, I have been updating a file for statistic and that gives me hope, but now I am hopeless. I am sharing this with you (I hope it’s about OK, I apologies if any mistake)


hi Mirza bhai... yes that's unfortunate... But understandable, as Country profile of India and China are way ahead than our's and that of Pakistan ... So, will be Lot's of hassles for Bangladeshis and I guess even more for ppl from Pakistan.. 

However, there are some who got speedy grants, I'll say that if everything is OK in your application, it Will be Accepted, ppl are not paying AUD 3060 to get rejected for any minor issues.

Have patience, Soon you'll have good news Inshallah. We should not compare all our cases to that of other nationalities. they will handle each country's case the way they see best for Australia... At best it can delay the process 5/6 months, that's it.


----------



## Nurse

ningbo said:


> Visa Granted....thanks everybody sharing information.


Wow.....that's so fast... mind blowing. congrats man.... what profession are you in??? :clap2::clap2:


----------



## zkhan

biancaneil said:


> My sweet forum friends....i cant believe it but just received the grant for my family and myself!It has been a rollercaster of emotions but im so looking forward to give my three beautifull sons a life in australia!! Thank you for all your help!!! x


Congrats and all the best


----------



## snehaaus

Abrar said:


> Received Golden Mail !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sooooo happy to receive grant letter. And the happiness increased multiple times seeing my family's happiness for it.
> 
> I am so much thankful to Almighty for giving us this happiness and would like to thank our forum mates for always being there for guidance.
> 
> Regards,
> Abrar.



Hello Abrar... Congrats to u mate!!!
Wish u great luck in the rest of ur journey...


----------



## gwaikar

Furan said:


> Hey Bud
> 
> You are not alone in this case.
> 
> I am undergoing security checks since this march. So far no outcome has been given ...
> should enquiry to my CO again. But...not sure...because these checks are undergoing by other agency not DIAC(
> waiting patiently. But ....pretty mad already. applied in January!


Hi Furan,

I am also in the same situation like you (applied on 6th Jan). 
My CO is BK but she never told me that I am undergoing security checks.

The verification is done by Australian embassy(Delhi) in March for me. They called my employers for details.

How do you know that verification is completed ?
Is Australian embassy(Delhi) a third party agency?


----------



## vishsang

gwaikar said:


> Hi Furan,
> 
> I am also in the same situation like you (applied on 6th Jan).
> My CO is BK but she never told me that I am undergoing security checks.
> 
> The verification is done by Australian embassy(Delhi) in March for me. They called my employers for details.
> 
> How do you know that verification is completed ?
> Is Australian embassy(Delhi) a third party agency?


Employer verification does not mean security check. That is included under routine checks. 

In security check, they are more concerned with whether we are a risk to their national security... like spies, terrorists etc. It says on ASIO website (the 3rd party) that even things like having a criminal record will probably not affect your ASIO evaluation so long as it is not a threat to national security.


----------



## sachdevar

Dear friends !

1) After upload all documents (except PCC and medicals) , status is continuous showing as in progress 

is it normal ?

2) When Co will allocated ?

i lodged my application on 25th of May...

Thanks in advance for your opinions...


----------



## australia.ind

sachdevar said:


> Dear friends !
> 
> 1) After upload all documents (except PCC and medicals) , status is continuous showing as in progress
> 
> is it normal ?
> 
> 2) When Co will allocated ?
> 
> i lodged my application on 25th of May...
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinions...


Yes ,the status will be in progress ,till ur case is finalized by the CO


----------



## jayptl

Agency?? wt does it mean??

its private or govt org like ISI??


----------



## vishsang

jayptl said:


> Agency?? wt does it mean??
> 
> its private or govt org like ISI??


Usually security checks are referred to ASIO » ASIO - Home


----------



## Furan

gwaikar said:


> Hi Furan,
> 
> I am also in the same situation like you (applied on 6th Jan).
> My CO is BK but she never told me that I am undergoing security checks.
> 
> The verification is done by Australian embassy(Delhi) in March for me. They called my employers for details.
> 
> How do you know that verification is completed ?
> Is Australian embassy(Delhi) a third party agency?


Hey.Mine CO AM told me that I am undergoing routing processing and various checks. I called Diac hot line and they told me about a security check. So....
You better call the hot line and ask an operator about your case. Will be more effective than asking your CO.


----------



## vinnie88

do applicants need to inform their CO of their movements overseas after lodging their visa? 

my friend has lodged his PR but hes planning to visit thailand in 2 weeks time for a few days. is it necessary to update COs with such information? 


regards


----------



## num_tareq

EA Ass. (233512): 04.01.13; App. Lodg.:06.02.13; CO: 03.4.13 Tm 7 GSM Adelaide; PCC: 26.05.13, Grant: Waiting

Stressful and disgusting time going..............


----------



## australia.ind

num_tareq said:


> EA Ass. (233512): 04.01.13; App. Lodg.:06.02.13; CO: 03.4.13 Tm 7 GSM Adelaide; PCC: 26.05.13, Grant: Waiting
> 
> Stressful and disgusting time going..............


Dont wry u'll get the grant soon


----------



## jogiyogi

*Routine processing time*



australia.ind said:


> Dont wry u'll get the grant soon


Hi Guys,

I just got the following update from my CO, Team2

*"Please note that there is still routine processing with your application. As this checking is done outside this office I cannot give you a clear time frame of the completion date"*

Its been complete 2 months and I am getting same response from her. Have anyone also gone through this stage? This waiting time is really killing me . Now I am loosing my patience in this regards.


----------



## anjanasathyan

Dear All,

I have applied my Visa yesterday. Have one query.

can the case officer get the passport details from the passport number..details like where u had been staying for last 10 years? is there a chance to check this for the secondary applicant is my qus..


----------



## haryk

biancaneil said:


> My sweet forum friends....i cant believe it but just received the grant for my family and myself!It has been a rollercaster of emotions but im so looking forward to give my three beautifull sons a life in australia!! Thank you for all your help!!! x


Congratulations !!! All the Best


----------



## australia.ind

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got the following update from my CO, Team2
> 
> *"Please note that there is still routine processing with your application. As this checking is done outside this office I cannot give you a clear time frame of the completion date"*
> 
> Its been complete 2 months and I am getting same response from her. Have anyone also gone through this stage? This waiting time is really killing me . Now I am loosing my patience in this regards.


I can understand...No worries...Stay relax.....I'm worse than u...sometimes u knw I feel like crying,helpless....Can't do anything...

Sit and relax ....chill


----------



## vinnie88

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got the following update from my CO, Team2
> 
> *"Please note that there is still routine processing with your application. As this checking is done outside this office I cannot give you a clear time frame of the completion date"*
> 
> Its been complete 2 months and I am getting same response from her. Have anyone also gone through this stage? This waiting time is really killing me . Now I am loosing my patience in this regards.


I think your CO is talking about education and employment verification which require a reply back from your local authorities.

youre gonna be okay, dont worry


----------



## Lee33

*New member looking for advice on applying for a skilled visa*

Hey, How are you ? I have just joined this site today.
I would like to ask alot of questions in regards to applying for a skilled visa. I want to apply for a skilled visa an a conference and events organiser which is on the list.

It takes 3 months and costs $693 to have my skills assessed by vetassess which is fine.
I do not really know the whole process after this. I have been told you may have to wait for up to 1 year to get the visa or to be even selected for it. Is this true ?
I would be ever so thankful if someone could help me out or give me actual facts as I seem to be going around in circles trying to see whether I will get it or am wasting my time.

Looking forward to hearing from you guys soon

Kind Regards

Lee


----------



## jogiyogi

vinnie88 said:


> I think your CO is talking about education and employment verification which require a reply back from your local authorities.
> 
> youre gonna be okay, dont worry


Thanks to encourage Australia.ind and Vinnie.

I have no option but wait.


----------



## rupinder.jit

anjanasathyan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have applied my Visa yesterday. Have one query.
> 
> can the case officer get the passport details from the passport number..details like where u had been staying for last 10 years? is there a chance to check this for the secondary applicant is my qus..


no, he will ask for form80, if he requires the details.


----------



## pnk

ishaanchal said:


> Guys, I got my medicals done today ! Hope they wont get Referred ! Seemed to be Okay .. !
> 
> Can't wait for the Golden Email ... Do you guys think as the month end is approaching, are they going to speed up their processing ?
> 
> Regards
> Ishaan & Aanchal


hi Ishaan,
what is the procedure for applying for Medicals in delhi ?

thanks.


----------



## himal

How long does Medibank in Sydney take to send the medical reports once I have my health checked. I got my health checkup on 11th of June.


----------



## little.banter

vinnie88 said:


> do applicants need to inform their CO of their movements overseas after lodging their visa?
> 
> my friend has lodged his PR but hes planning to visit thailand in 2 weeks time for a few days. is it necessary to update COs with such information?
> 
> regards


I do not think so if u hv already uploaded forms i think no need. but its better to get feedback from others as well


----------



## anjanasathyan

rupinder.jit said:


> no, he will ask for form80, if he requires the details.


ok , Thanks Rupinder.
One more info reqd is, does CO ask for all passport pages or only first/last page.....


----------



## rupinder.jit

anjanasathyan said:


> ok , Thanks Rupinder.
> One more info reqd is, does CO ask for all passport pages or only first/last page.....


Yes, first and last page of your passport.


----------



## Lee33

Hey sorry, it's Lee . I can't seem to view the post you sent me. Sorry I am a new member and am trying to figure it out.

Thanks

Lee


----------



## VenuKumar

Hi All,


Got a call from Australian high commission India for verification, They took the employment Id's from current and previous organizations. Anyone had a similar experience ? any idea what is Next?


----------



## ltrifonov

Lee33 said:


> Hey, How are you ? I have just joined this site today.
> I would like to ask alot of questions in regards to applying for a skilled visa. I want to apply for a skilled visa an a conference and events organiser which is on the list.
> 
> It takes 3 months and costs $693 to have my skills assessed by vetassess which is fine.
> I do not really know the whole process after this. I have been told you may have to wait for up to 1 year to get the visa or to be even selected for it. Is this true ?
> I would be ever so thankful if someone could help me out or give me actual facts as I seem to be going around in circles trying to see whether I will get it or am wasting my time.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you guys soon
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Lee


Hi Lee,

For a valid visa application, you first have to be invited, then you need to provide some documents, and to satisfy some requirements. 

First, you should get your skills assessed.
Then, according to your work experience, age, language ability and educational level, you will get some points during your Expression of Interest.

check here for the points 

If your points are sufficient (at least 60), you will be invited, and the visa application can begin.

Depending on the type of visa you've selected, the processing time may vary, but usually it is no more than 2 months, providing that all the documents are fine.

To be specific, you should give us more info about the components forming your points:
- age,
- years of skilled work experience,
- your educational level,
- language ability (being Irish, you do not need to take IELTS test, however if you need more points, you should have it with more than 7 for 10 points, or more than 8 for 20 points)

Hope it helps!


----------



## nazarwaheed

udayNSW

did you get CO allotted? A person with 17th may visa lodge date just did


----------



## hunganh07

Why does it take so long time as my case? I have not heard anything. Did anyone apply on around 13th May? How are your cases now?


----------



## hunganh07

ningbo said:


> Visa Granted....thanks everybody sharing information.


Congratulations ningbo!!! All the best


----------



## Judy&Rob

pnk said:


> hi Ishaan,
> what is the procedure for applying for Medicals in delhi ?
> 
> thanks.


Hi here's a link to book your medical ...depending on where you are in India

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/overseas/i/india/panel-doctors.htm


----------



## mudgalvarun

Hello Everyone,

Hope you all are doing good.

I had a query regarding my 190 visa.I am planning to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship.Is Victoria still accepting the application for state sponsorship or they have stopped till july 2013.

Please guide.

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## rupinder.jit

mudgalvarun said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Hope you all are doing good.
> 
> I had a query regarding my 190 visa.I am planning to apply for Victoria State Sponsorship.Is Victoria still accepting the application for state sponsorship or they have stopped till july 2013.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun


Under which code you want to apply for, if ceiling has not been reached then you can. <https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/> click reports occupation ceilings 

check this link for IELTS requirement 

<http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/visas-and-immigrating/occupation-lists/state-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria>


----------



## mudgalvarun

Hi,

I am applying under code - 2621 ICT Security Specialist, the website says that the ceiling value is 2400 and the result to date are 444.Does it mean still they have lot of visa's to apply.

Regards,
Varun


----------



## rupinder.jit

mudgalvarun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying under code - 2621 ICT Security Specialist, the website says that the ceiling value is 2400 and the result to date are 444.Does it mean still they have lot of visa's to apply.
> 
> Regards,
> Varun


Yes, Then you can apply for it.


----------



## gwaikar

VenuKumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Got a call from Australian high commission India for verification, They took the employment Id's from current and previous organizations. Anyone had a similar experience ? any idea what is Next?


Yes It happened with me. The officer from Delhi takes the emp no for all the organisations and then he will call the HR dept of the companies by specifying your emp no.

He will also call your current company's HR
Hope this helps


----------



## VenuKumar

gwaikar said:


> Yes It happened with me. The officer from Delhi takes the emp no for all the organisations and then he will call the HR dept of the companies by specifying your emp no.
> 
> He will also call your current company's HR
> Hope this helps


Thank you gwaikar..

How long did it take to call the HR after the first call? Just want to gauge the entire time taken for the verification process. Can you please share your timeline.


----------



## Rambod

*brisbane team 34 / AM*

Dear all,
My C/O has been assigned @ 15th May 2013 and I have sent all requested detail information for my C/O with initial AM 8 days ago. Now, there is no contact from C/O and I started to be worried about it. Has anybody experienced this kind of delay and silence until now? please share your information in this regard.
thanks a lot

Rambod,

PS. 
history of timeline : SC 190 , WA Sponsorship , lodged on 30th April 2013 , C/O assignment on 15th May 2013 
I have not been requested to provide PCC and Medical yet.


----------



## raminbdjp

Is it necessary to upload any photo for visa application?


----------



## rupinder.jit

raminbdjp said:


> Is it necessary to upload any photo for visa application?


NO, there is no need to upload any photo.


----------



## vishsang

Rambod said:


> Dear all,
> My C/O has been assigned @ 15th May 2013 and I have sent all requested detail information for my C/O with initial AM 8 days ago. Now, there is no contact from C/O and I started to be worried about it. Has anybody experienced this kind of delay and silence until now? please share your information in this regard.
> thanks a lot
> 
> Rambod,
> 
> PS.
> history of timeline : SC 190 , WA Sponsorship , lodged on 30th April 2013 , C/O assignment on 15th May 2013
> I have not been requested to provide PCC and Medical yet.


It takes more than 8 days in most cases. People sometimes wait for weeks/months after sending the requested documents.

Not trying to dull your spirits, just providing facts. Had I started out with realistic expectations, my wait would have been easier


----------



## Rambod

Many thank dear Vishsang, is it a good action to perform medical check before C/O request in this situation?


----------



## madrag

Rambod said:


> Dear all,
> My C/O has been assigned @ 15th May 2013 and I have sent all requested detail information for my C/O with initial AM 8 days ago. Now, there is no contact from C/O and I started to be worried about it. Has anybody experienced this kind of delay and silence until now? please share your information in this regard.
> thanks a lot
> 
> Rambod,
> 
> PS.
> history of timeline : SC 190 , WA Sponsorship , lodged on 30th April 2013 , C/O assignment on 15th May 2013
> I have not been requested to provide PCC and Medical yet.


forget everything about few months. probably ping your CO every month about the status. if you expect things to move faster than that, you will have a bad time


----------



## greenmiles

Rambod said:


> Dear all,
> My C/O has been assigned @ 15th May 2013 and I have sent all requested detail information for my C/O with initial AM 8 days ago. Now, there is no contact from C/O and I started to be worried about it. Has anybody experienced this kind of delay and silence until now? please share your information in this regard.
> thanks a lot
> 
> Rambod,
> 
> PS.
> history of timeline : SC 190 , WA Sponsorship , lodged on 30th April 2013 , C/O assignment on 15th May 2013
> I have not been requested to provide PCC and Medical yet.


Hey Rambod,

welcome to the forum and the party !!!

I have the same co with same team and provided all requested documents a month ago, since than no response from co not even acknowledgment letter for the documents. We have Furan in this forum with the same co as well and he is still waiting since last January. As co is taking more files and other people have not got any outcome yet, it can be simply assumed that she is waiting for the other reports from asio to make a decision on older files and taking new files....

The hope for you is you applied for 190 which is usually much faster than 189...but as others have already advised you better prepare for a long wait to avoid disappointment.
After all we are all in the same boat and lets just hope for the best for each other, all the best mate...............


----------



## Furan

YEs Agree with the previous orator) . I am here)) waiting for so long
I think the time frame for CO AM should be around 3 months on average. She is slow and taking extra care in processing. And she has been very talkative, always replied to my mails in 2 days period.


----------



## Furan

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got the following update from my CO, Team2
> 
> *"Please note that there is still routine processing with your application. As this checking is done outside this office I cannot give you a clear time frame of the completion date"*
> 
> Its been complete 2 months and I am getting same response from her. Have anyone also gone through this stage? This waiting time is really killing me . Now I am loosing my patience in this regards.


welcome to the party!Have a look at mine timeline) 
even worse than your case or someone else'.

I think you are undergoing security check. Which is up to 3 months on average, in some cases up to one year. Sorry I am saying that. 
Got the same from my CO AM Brisbane Team 34. 

it has been so long...more than three months for me. 
checking since 2nd of MArch. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## greenmiles

Furan said:


> YEs Agree with the previous orator) . I am here)) waiting for so long
> I think the time frame for CO AM should be around 3 months on average. She is slow and taking extra care in processing. And she has been very talkative, always replied to my mails in 2 days period.


Hi furan,
I really hope you will get your grant real soon mate. I can feel you as I am in the same situation, just try to forget about it, I really hope that your long wait will be over very Very quickly


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> Sorry I use it on my phone so can't see your signature please if you can provide details


262113 System Administrator - +tive ACS Jan 10 2013 - Docs Received on Jan 21 2013 -ACK Mar 25 2013-Invite-16/05/2013- Lodgedvisa-17/5/2013,CO and Grant-Awaiting


----------



## ishaanchal

pnk said:


> hi Ishaan,
> what is the procedure for applying for Medicals in delhi ?
> 
> thanks.


List of presribed panel of doctors can be found on the Diac website ! You have to book your medicals and carry your Passport along


----------



## cctt123

Furan said:


> YEs Agree with the previous orator) . I am here)) waiting for so long
> I think the time frame for CO AM should be around 3 months on average. She is slow and taking extra care in processing. And she has been very talkative, always replied to my mails in 2 days period.


Dear Rambod,greenmiles,furan

AM was my CO, and she was such kind lady and she was prompt replier for me, she replied my email generally on the next coming day even thru on Saturday, she even called me once as well.

The most important thing is that she approved my application in 3 weeks, plesase refer to my timeline. 

I am surprisng and the situations you guys are currently encountering . I wish all the best that your grants are coming very soon.Good luck.


----------



## vishsang

Rambod said:


> Many thank dear Vishsang, is it a good action to perform medical check before C/O request in this situation?


You can do the medical check before your CO asks. In case it gets referred, you'll save time by doing it now.

But bear in mind that your "Enter by" date on the visa will be about a year from the date of PCC / medical. So if you can't enter Australia for the first time within a year from now then wait for CO to request for the PCC/medical...

Hope it helps


----------



## mudgalvarun

Hi Everyone,

I applied for Vic State Nomination today and got a reply that they will let me know the about the receipt of the application with in 2 weeks and also the reference number.What does that mean ?

Will they consider my application in the list released before July 2013 list or it will be on hold till July 2013 cap is released.

I applied under 262112 ICT Security Specialist.

Please guide.

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## jogiyogi

Furan said:


> welcome to the party!Have a look at mine timeline)
> even worse than your case or someone else'.
> 
> I think you are undergoing security check. Which is up to 3 months on average, in some cases up to one year. Sorry I am saying that.
> Got the same from my CO AM Brisbane Team 34.
> 
> it has been so long...more than three months for me.
> checking since 2nd of MArch.
> Fingers crossed.


Hi Furan, I think mine is just routine check not he security check. Well mow GSM team is god. We can not predict what is happening behind the wall.


----------



## jogiyogi

One quick advise needed guys. Is it advisable to change/join new job position in other country when my visa application is under routine check? Would it impact my processing time?


----------



## mailatrekha

anjanasathyan said:


> ok , Thanks Rupinder.
> One more info reqd is, does CO ask for all passport pages or only first/last page.....


Hi Anjana, 

How are you.. This is Rekha ... 

Our agent asked for all the non blank pages of the passport.....


----------



## sydneydreamer

*Case Officer ES from team 33*

Does he reply to any emails and has he given any grants in June?

I submitted all my documents on March 26th and still waiting.


----------



## Devang

Any updates or progress for any one besides just waiting


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> Any updates or progress for any one besides just waiting


Praying god along with waiting...


----------



## Lee33

*Thank*

Hey, Thank you very much for your reply! it has helped me understand and given me a more detailed understanding of how the process works. 
I have a few more questions. What documents need to be submitted to be accepted fro an invitation. Is it all your educational qualifications and work history those types of documents.
Is the department of immigration very selective on who they invite or will you still be selected at some stage. Is it a case of who has higher points will be selected first ?
I have calculated my points system so fay I have 45 points but if I complete the IELTS test and get a score of 8 this will give me a total of 65 points.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## akmirror

Guys, Help me out here. My friend did his medicals at Medibank Surry Hills Sydney today and he had just took his form 26 and form 60 and finished all tests. He told me they said they will sent it withing 10 days if all is fine with his tests and made him to write address in some envelope. Does it mean they are sending with paper application to DIAC for the medical test ? I thought they sent it online ?? Guys who have done medical test here with Medibank, please share your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## hassankakh

akmirror said:


> Guys, Help me out here. My friend did his medicals at Medibank Surry Hills Sydney today and he had just took his form 26 and form 60 and finished all tests. He told me they said they will sent it withing 10 days if all is fine with his tests and made him to write address in some envelope. Does it mean they are sending with paper application to DIAC for the medical test ? I thought they sent it online ?? Guys who have done medical test here with Medibank, please share your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks


This hardcopy that you'd receive is to make sure that in case your result get lost you have the evidence of your medical and can send it to the case office.

The usual practice is to keep this unopened until you receive your grant letter. So just keep it in your safebox and unopened.


----------



## akmirror

hassankakh said:


> This hardcopy that you'd receive is to make sure that in case your result get lost you have the evidence of your medical and can send it to the case office.
> 
> The usual practice is to keep this unopened until you receive your grant letter. So just keep it in your safebox and unopened.


But he said he put in the Case Officer address in that envelope and not his address. Hence I was thinking if the tests are sent via post. They said it will take 10 business days to finalize the tests and sent them to DIAC. He was given a Case number too which he can give it to the CO. I am not too sure how the process works in Medibank. Hence asking....thanks


----------



## hassankakh

akmirror said:


> But he said he put in the Case Officer address in that envelope and not his address. Hence I was thinking if the tests are sent via post. They said it will take 10 business days to finalize the tests and sent them to DIAC. He was given a Case number too which he can give it to the CO. I am not too sure how the process works in Medibank. Hence asking....thanks


They send everything online and under TGN number so nothing to worry about. and If you receive the hardcopy of the result keep it. I have done this before and worked fine for me.


----------



## hunganh07

My update is that Yesterday I rang the department to ask them to check my application again. The staff said I was allocated a CO. However, my CO has been too busy for some complicated cases. Thus an initial assessment of my application has not been done. He put a request to speed up this process, and hopefully I will be heard from my CO within two weeks. Another two weeks of await for this are a hell on earth surface. I wish I could be a bear to sleep through this cold winter


----------



## akmirror

hassankakh said:


> They send everything online and under TGN number so nothing to worry about. and If you receive the hardcopy of the result keep it. I have done this before and worked fine for me.


How long does it take before the health examinations link disappear?


----------



## rohitk

hunganh07 said:


> My update is that Yesterday I rang the department to ask them to check my application again. The staff said I was allocated a CO. However, my CO has been too busy for some complicated cases. Thus an initial assessment of my application has not been done. He put a request to speed up this process, and hopefully I will be heard from my CO within two weeks. Another two weeks of await for this are a hell on earth surface. I wish I could be a bear to sleep through this cold winter



Hey , one question, what immi no u called to check your progress ??? 

I am on a same boat, i applied on 16th May no co , i want to confirm same, could u please share immi no and what u asked abt u r co ??


----------



## tschaudry

*Visa granted*

visa granted :clap2:
I thank you all for your help and valuable advice.


----------



## hunganh07

rohitk said:


> Hey , one question, what immi no u called to check your progress ???
> 
> I am on a same boat, i applied on 16th May no co , i want to confirm same, could u please share immi no and what u asked abt u r co ??


I think I should not apply on the 13th. It may be the unlucky day. The phone number that i used to call is

1300 364 613 from National Telephone Numbers


----------



## rohitk

hunganh07 said:


> I think I should not apply on the 13th. It may be the unlucky day. The phone number that i used to call is
> 
> 1300 364 613 from National Telephone Numbers



Thanks for that, i guess we both are assign to same CO, please inform us your update, all the best


----------



## tschaudry

*Visa Granted*

I have been granted visa today. :clap2:


----------



## vishsang

tschaudry said:


> visa granted :clap2:
> I thank you all for your help and valuable advice.


Woooohooo congratulationsssss. BK has given a grant!


----------



## hassankakh

akmirror said:


> How long does it take before the health examinations link disappear?


That really depends , in my case 20 days,


----------



## Anjana7955

mailatrekha said:


> Hi Anjana,
> 
> How are you.. This is Rekha ...
> 
> Our agent asked for all the non blank pages of the passport.....


Hi Rekha,

Yaa doing good... Is that for state sponsor ship or for Visa? I have heard for Victoria SS they asak for all pages.

Which stage you are in now?


----------



## mirza_755

tschaudry said:


> visa granted :clap2:
> I thank you all for your help and valuable advice.


Alhamdulliah....................Congrats man


----------



## ishaanchal

Well Guys, My CO has asked for some additional proofs regarding my marriage ! Already provided him my Marriage Certificate, but since we don't have our respective spouse's name on our passports, so he has asked for Joint Account Statements or Joint Travel Documents or Wedding Cards !

Will provide him today !

Really Worried and Tensed Expat !

Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## rupinder.jit

ishaanchal said:


> Well Guys, My CO has asked for some additional proofs regarding my marriage ! Already provided him my Marriage Certificate, but since we don't have our respective spouse's name on our passports, so he has asked for Joint Account Statements or Joint Travel Documents or Wedding Cards !
> 
> Will provide him today !
> 
> Really Worried and Tensed Expat !
> 
> Ishaan & Aanchal


One colleague of mine also got the same request, 
get marriage certificate notarized,
any kind of bill that has your name and yours wife's name like: Xyz W/O Abc
1 -2 Photograph from your marriage
Rent agreement
most important bank statement of your joint account.


----------



## Jagz

I am going to apply VISA application soon..
I have few concerns regarding application and I need help..
- My husband's passport doesn't have family name but in VISA application it is mandatory field. Can't we apply VISA without family name.
- His Father's name is also differently written in Passport and DL (identity document). 
- He is appearing for IELTS exam(to prove proficiency in English) on 22nd June. Is it ok to apply VISA before he get his result???

Jagz


----------



## masud09

tschaudry said:


> I have been granted visa today. :clap2:


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## tschaudry

vishsang said:


> Woooohooo congratulationsssss. BK has given a grant!


Ya she has.


----------



## ishaanchal

rupinder.jit said:


> One colleague of mine also got the same request,
> get marriage certificate notarized,
> any kind of bill that has your name and yours wife's name like: Xyz W/O Abc
> 1 -2 Photograph from your marriage
> Rent agreement
> most important bank statement of your joint account.


Photographs they said they wont accept !! I do not have a rent agreement but i can get one ! I can give them my joint travels, joint stay in hotels outside my home country, my wedding card, joing account details !

Will that suffice ?


----------



## rupinder.jit

ishaanchal said:


> Photographs they said they wont accept !! I do not have a rent agreement but i can get one ! I can give them my joint travels, joint stay in hotels outside my home country, my wedding card, joing account details !
> 
> Will that suffice ?


Yes, these will work, i suggest scan a photo into pdf and provide that also, the more documents you provide will make your case stronger
get rent agreement also, joint travel, joint stay in hotel, wedding card if in English then provide as it is otherwise get it translated into English from notary.
But make sure to provide bank statement for last 1 year, stamped by bank. 

You will get grant when you will provide these documents, as my friend also got the grant on the same day, when he provided these documents.


----------



## greenmiles

cctt123 said:


> Dear Rambod,greenmiles,furan
> 
> AM was my CO, and she was such kind lady and she was prompt replier for me, she replied my email generally on the next coming day even thru on Saturday, she even called me once as well.
> 
> The most important thing is that she approved my application in 3 weeks, plesase refer to my timeline.
> 
> I am surprisng and the situations you guys are currently encountering . I wish all the best that your grants are coming very soon.Good luck.


Hi cctt123,
ya.....your case was a big surprise for us all as I said before may be she was very impressed with your papers..... I can not explain it any other way.....anyway, I wish you good luck for your upcoming life in aus.....


----------



## Anjana7955

ishaanchal said:


> Well Guys, My CO has asked for some additional proofs regarding my marriage ! Already provided him my Marriage Certificate, but since we don't have our respective spouse's name on our passports, so he has asked for Joint Account Statements or Joint Travel Documents or Wedding Cards !
> 
> Will provide him today !
> 
> Really Worried and Tensed Expat !
> 
> Ishaan & Aanchal


Marriage certificate is a valid proof only noo....

do you have a kid?for taking kids passport spouse name is required in any one passport (either husband or wife). 

so i added spouse name in my passport to take kids passport. But my name is not there in his. so not sure if this again is a problem......


----------



## pm5

Got the golden mail on 11th June!!! Thanks a lot to all the forum members for the smooth journey.
Best wishes for those waiting - your mail is just around the corner


----------



## hunganh07

ishaanchal said:


> Photographs they said they wont accept !! I do not have a rent agreement but i can get one ! I can give them my joint travels, joint stay in hotels outside my home country, my wedding card, joing account details !
> 
> Will that suffice ?


do you have a kid with her? I guess you havenot got one right. Otherwise, they should look at your kid's birth certificate because the names of both are there. If you have like family book please provide it as well


----------



## rupinder.jit

Anjana7955 said:


> Marriage certificate is a valid proof only noo....
> 
> do you have a kid?for taking kids passport spouse name is required in any one passport (either husband or wife).
> 
> so i added spouse name in my passport to take kids passport. But my name is not there in his. so not sure if this again is a problem......


CO feels that the document that you provided is not authentic that's why he asking for other proofs, providing marriage certificate attested by notary will work. 
your name is not printed on your husbands passport, might be problem, does all three of you have same address in all three passports?


----------



## sydneydreamer

pm5 said:


> Got the golden mail on 11th June!!! Thanks a lot to all the forum members for the smooth journey.
> Best wishes for those waiting - your mail is just around the corner


Congrats..Who was the CO ??


----------



## hunganh07

tschaudry said:


> I have been granted visa today. :clap2:


Congratulations to you tschaudry. All the best to your future


----------



## hunganh07

rohitk said:


> Thanks for that, i guess we both are assign to same CO, please inform us your update, all the best


Hey man,
You should add your timeline in, so people can follow. Come on! It does not take a lot of time to do so


----------



## pm5

sydneydreamer said:


> Congrats..Who was the CO ??


CO was LW


----------



## Guest

Anjana7955 said:


> Marriage certificate is a valid proof only noo....
> 
> do you have a kid?for taking kids passport spouse name is required in any one passport (either husband or wife).
> 
> so i added spouse name in my passport to take kids passport. But my name is not there in his. so not sure if this again is a problem......


 Marriage certificate and having children together does not prove an ongoing committed relationship because anyone can stage a wedding for visa purposes and many people have children together without being man and wife or even living together. 

Which is why they need more proof. The requirement is not that you are married but that you are in an ongoing committed relationship if more than 12 months. Which is how people who choose not to marry can still take their partner.


----------



## Rambod

Many thanks for your good advice. is it better to send an email to ask her what is the status now


----------



## vishsang

Rambod said:


> Many thanks for your good advice. is it better to send an email to ask her what is the status now


Maybe you might want to wait for one more week to complete a month of waiting and then ask the CO for an update. At least that is my plan. It's been 3.5 weeks for me. I will wait until Monday.


----------



## kaas

Anybody having CO DC ???


----------



## Anjana7955

rupinder.jit said:


> CO feels that the document that you provided is not authentic that's why he asking for other proofs, providing marriage certificate attested by notary will work.
> your name is not printed on your husbands passport, might be problem, does all three of you have same address in all three passports?


yaa adress is same for all 3 of us. And also in birth certificate of my Kid, both of our names are there.


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Senior Members,

I am submitting the passport for 190 visa application, which was different for my skill assessment, state sponsorship and EOI. Validity of my old passport has only few months. So, I have obtained new passport.

Will it make any problem?

Please advice.


----------



## RAJ198021

hi guys....i have applied on the 6th my 2013 through the agent, but no revert from diac.....no CO allocated...wht do i do? any numbers of diac office???


----------



## rupinder.jit

Anjana7955 said:


> yaa adress is same for all 3 of us. And also in birth certificate of my Kid, both of our names are there.


Just submit the proof that are requested by CO. As we have discussed already.


----------



## robertmurray7782

Hi all, congrats to those who got their grant today. I finally got my application submitted and am preparing mentally for the 3rd long wait of this process. One question - did anyone apply and list prescriptions they take and automatically get referred for their medicals? Or was it fine if it was a simple prescription?


----------



## sydneydreams

Hi guys.
Need help urgently....
Is their anyone who has applied for indian pcc from australia and got it after more than 10 days...also vfs site says that if you do not get your pcc within 7days it has gone to india and will take 2months is this true..

Thanks


----------



## TOPGUN

I went for medical yesterday with my family and I have noticed mine and my family pictures are apearing on reference letter form. How do I know my health check are submitted and are good? Also how do I know if my health checks are refered and who generally refers health check is it CO or IOM?


----------



## cutehailian

Is der any forum/yahoogroup etc of newly arrived migrants 190/189 in Australia to discuss their issues/questions/queries after the visa is granted? especially if there is any specific group for NSW State?


----------



## SmartBenny

Dear friends,

I did a mistake in DIAC form and submitted the same today.
Can you please let me know how to alter that?

Thanks


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Senior Members,

I am submitting the passport for 190 visa application, which was different for my skill assessment, state sponsorship and EOI. Validity of my old passport has only few months. So, I have obtained new passport.

Will it make any problem?

Please advice.


----------



## rupinder.jit

SmartBenny said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I did a mistake in DIAC form and submitted the same today.
> Can you please let me know how to alter that?
> 
> Thanks


Does this error related to increment of your points ?


----------



## SmartBenny

rupinder.jit said:


> Does this error related to increment of your points ?


That is no way related to points.

Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
I have selected '*NO*" but the correct answer is "*YES*".

But I have entered the correct details in "Other Countries" section.
Please advise.


----------



## va13

Jagz said:


> I am going to apply VISA application soon..
> I have few concerns regarding application and I need help..
> - My husband's passport doesn't have family name but in VISA application it is mandatory field. Can't we apply VISA without family name.
> - His Father's name is also differently written in Passport and DL (identity document).
> - He is appearing for IELTS exam(to prove proficiency in English) on 22nd June. Is it ok to apply VISA before he get his result???
> 
> Jagz


He Jagz, answers below
1. You can give something like a dot in family name if it accepts and let the CO know once he is allocated
2. I'd suggest Dont show the License as ID doc, try showing something else.
3. NO. Submit application only after u get IELTS result and Education-experience approval from the relevant dept doc.


----------



## TOPGUN

TOPGUN said:


> I went for medical yesterday with my family and I have noticed mine and my family pictures are apearing on reference letter form. How do I know my health check are submitted and are good? Also how do I know if my health checks are refered and who generally refers health check is it CO or IOM?


Any commnets on this?


----------



## madrag

tschaudry said:


> visa granted :clap2:
> I thank you all for your help and valuable advice.


Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## mithu93ku

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I am submitting the passport for 190 visa application, which was different for my skill assessment, state sponsorship and EOI. Validity of my old passport has only few months. So, I have obtained new passport.
> 
> Will it make any problem?
> 
> Please advice.


Dear Mate, no problem at all! There are option for giving the information about your old passport. You have to submit the information/ID no of both passport.


----------



## rupinder.jit

SmartBenny said:


> That is no way related to points.
> 
> Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
> I have selected '*NO*" but the correct answer is "*YES*".
> 
> But I have entered the correct details in "Other Countries" section.
> Please advise.


No problem, you can either wait for CO, when he gets assigned to you, explain co about the error. I also did this mistake for 

Employment in nominated occupation

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? 

I said No, but I should have answered Yes

I got this reply from my CO: 
"This is ok as we base the points off your expression of interest."


----------



## Jagz

va13 said:


> He Jagz, answers below
> 1. You can give something like a dot in family name if it accepts and let the CO know once he is allocated
> 2. I'd suggest Dont show the License as ID doc, try showing something else.
> 3. NO. Submit application only after u get IELTS result and Education-experience approval from the relevant dept doc.


Thanks Va13...We will do as suggested and will see other alternative identity document...

For IELST result we are not claiming any points for partners skill. He just need to give IELTS exam to prove functional English requirement by getting 4.5 bands.
Do you still think we shouldn't apply before his result.

Jagz


----------



## SmartBenny

rupinder.jit said:


> No problem, you can either wait for CO, when he gets assigned to you, explain co about the error. I also did this mistake for
> 
> Employment in nominated occupation
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> I said No, but I should have answered Yes
> 
> I got this reply from my CO:
> "This is ok as we base the points off your expression of interest."


Thank you Rupinder.

Appreciate your help..


----------



## rupinder.jit

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I am submitting the passport for 190 visa application, which was different for my skill assessment, state sponsorship and EOI. Validity of my old passport has only few months. So, I have obtained new passport.
> 
> Will it make any problem?
> 
> Please advice.


Which Passport you have used to lodge visa. You need to lodge visa with new passport and add the details of old passport in Other Passports. If you received new passport after lodging visa you can fill up change of circumstances form and inform your CO for the same.


----------



## vishsang

Jagz said:


> Thanks Va13...We will do as suggested and will see other alternative identity document...
> 
> For IELST result we are not claiming any points for partners skill. He just need to give IELTS exam to prove functional English requirement by getting 4.5 bands.
> Do you still think we shouldn't apply before his result.
> 
> Jagz


If it helps, we submitted PAN cards


----------



## ishaanchal

Anjana7955 said:


> Marriage certificate is a valid proof only noo....
> 
> do you have a kid?for taking kids passport spouse name is required in any one passport (either husband or wife).
> 
> so i added spouse name in my passport to take kids passport. But my name is not there in his. so not sure if this again is a problem......


No i dont have a kid .. We've been married for just over 7 months ! Ive forwarded my Honeymoon Trip details, International Flight Tickets, Domestic Flight Tickets, Stamped Visas for Thailand, Hotel Stays, Social Invitation addressed to both of us and Joint Account Statement on the Bank's letterhead !

My consultant said these are more than enough !!

Fingers Crossed !


----------



## raminbdjp

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Mate, no problem at all! There are option for giving the information about your old passport. You have to submit the information/ID no of both passport.


.0

Thanks for information.


----------



## raminbdjp

rupinder.jit said:


> Which Passport you have used to lodge visa. You need to lodge visa with new passport and add the details of old passport in Other Passports. If you received new passport after lodging visa you can fill up change of circumstances form and inform your CO for the same.


Thanks for information.
I did not apply yet. Next week I will apply with new passport.


----------



## nazarwaheed

CO assigned guys.

asked me for 'Police Clearance Certificates - National' and for my spouse 'Police Clearance Certificate'

whats the difference?? explain please !!


----------



## think_tomorrow

Last week my co asked me to submit pcc which I did on 11th June Monday and today I got an email from health strategies that my medical has been finalized and linked to the visa application. still I can see "TRIM" status against pcc in evisa page. 

Anyone could tell me how much time co takes to give me outcome? 

Thanks.


----------



## tonton

raminbdjp said:


> .0
> 
> Thanks for information.


What type of debit/credit card are you using to pay visa lodgement fees(AUD 3060)


----------



## SmartBenny

nazarwaheed said:


> CO assigned guys.
> 
> asked me for 'Police Clearance Certificates - National' and for my spouse 'Police Clearance Certificate'
> 
> whats the difference?? explain please !!


Hi nazarwaheed, When did you submit your DIAC form?


----------



## tonton

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Mate, no problem at all! There are option for giving the information about your old passport. You have to submit the information/ID no of both passport.


How are you paying the visa lodgement fees from bangladesh?


----------



## raminbdjp

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Mate, no problem at all! There are option for giving the information about your old passport. You have to submit the information/ID no of both passport.


Still confused
*There is option: *
Other passports? Does this applicant have other current passports?

Old passport has been cancelled? So, I am confused about current passport and old passport.
Please clarify.


----------



## raminbdjp

rupinder.jit said:


> Which Passport you have used to lodge visa. You need to lodge visa with new passport and add the details of old passport in Other Passports. If you received new passport after lodging visa you can fill up change of circumstances form and inform your CO for the same.


Still confused
*There is option: *
Other passports? Does this applicant have other current passports?

Old passport has been cancelled? So, I am confused about current passport and old passport.
Please clarify.


----------



## rupinder.jit

raminbdjp said:


> Still confused
> *There is option: *
> Other passports? Does this applicant have other current passports?
> 
> Old passport has been cancelled? So, I am confused about current passport and old passport.
> Please clarify.


You need to lodge visa with latest passport.

You need to provide the details of the travel document that you poses if they are cancelled also, as your new passport will have old passport no it, hence to avoid any confusion, we need to mention the details of the cancelled passport also. I also provided the details of my old passport.


----------



## udayNSW

TOPGUN said:


> I went for medical yesterday with my family and I have noticed mine and my family pictures are apearing on reference letter form. How do I know my health check are submitted and are good? Also how do I know if my health checks are refered and who generally refers health check is it CO or IOM?


For me "Organize your health examinations tab has been disappeared after some days" which means that my medicals has reached the department.


----------



## udayNSW

rupinder.jit said:


> You need to lodge visa with latest passport.
> 
> You need to provide the details of the travel document that you poses if they are cancelled also, as your new passport will have old passport no it, hence to avoid any confusion, we need to mention the details of the cancelled passport also. I also provided the details of my old passport.


I have submitted the new passport info and submitted a form 1022 mentioning about the old passport...I think its good enough.


----------



## udayNSW

nazarwaheed said:


> CO assigned guys.
> 
> asked me for 'Police Clearance Certificates - National' and for my spouse 'Police Clearance Certificate'
> 
> whats the difference?? explain please !!


Congrats waheed,

We applied on the same day but i didnt info about my CO yet...
I am getting tensed now.


----------



## rohitk

udayNSW said:


> Congrats waheed,
> 
> We applied on the same day but i didnt info about my CO yet...
> I am getting tensed now.



Uday I am on a same boat, I have applied on 16th of May, Still no CO and I have done everything but My health link is still there. I am more tensed than you mate. Hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## va13

Jagz said:


> Thanks Va13...We will do as suggested and will see other alternative identity document...
> 
> For IELST result we are not claiming any points for partners skill. He just need to give IELTS exam to prove functional English requirement by getting 4.5 bands.
> Do you still think we shouldn't apply before his result.
> 
> Jagz


Yup as Vishsang suggested, u can go for pan card/adhaar card etc.
Sorry I mistook the IELTS query as one for primary applicant. 
You can go ahead with application and later appear for IELTS so as to prove functional english for spouse..
however, you can also get a letter from college/university that the mode of study was english. this works and is Free


----------



## mithu93ku

tonton said:


> How are you paying the visa lodgement fees from bangladesh?


Tough question! Not easy by any bank. In my case , using one of my friends International Credit card and I am paying here in locally.


----------



## udayNSW

Guys,

I have one more question,

Do i have to upload offer letters and releiving letters from all the companies??

Or will just the referral letters suffice?? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jagz

va13 said:


> Yup as Vishsang suggested, u can go for pan card/adhaar card etc.
> Sorry I mistook the IELTS query as one for primary applicant.
> You can go ahead with application and later appear for IELTS so as to prove functional english for spouse..
> however, you can also get a letter from college/university that the mode of study was english. this works and is Free


Thanks Va13...
He did his graduation through distance learning .. that's why we opted to go with IELTS and he has already applied for the same and 4.5 shouldn't be any prob for him.

Jagz


----------



## SmartBenny

Hi

Even I have same issue. My agent suggested NOT to enter the OLD PASSPORT details.
WHen I asked for reason.. she said that old passport is not current passport, so no need to enter those details.

I have submitted my DIAC without entering my old passport details.


----------



## udayNSW

SmartBenny said:


> Hi
> 
> Even I have same issue. My agent suggested NOT to enter the OLD PASSPORT details.
> WHen I asked for reason.. she said that old passport is not current passport, so no need to enter those details.
> 
> I have submitted my DIAC without entering my old passport details.


I would recommend you to enter the old and new info in the form 1022 and upload it.


----------



## SmartBenny

udayNSW said:


> I would recommend you to enter the old and new info in the form 1022 and upload it.


Hi UdayNSW,

Can you please provide the link to get the 1022 /1023?
Thanks


----------



## udayNSW

SmartBenny said:


> Hi UdayNSW,
> 
> Can you please provide the link to get the 1022 /1023?
> Thanks


www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf‎


----------



## SmartBenny

udayNSW said:


> www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf‎


Hi UdayNSW

My agent sent me 1023 document.
What is the difference between 1023 and 1022?

Can you suggest please?


----------



## chattri

*About passport*

Read that lot of you are worried about old passport and new passport...
If your current passport is valid for one year then you just have to mention that passport's details in your application form...No other passport details are required...

Yes if your passport is going to expire in a month or so...then also fill up the application form with the current passport details and upload it...After you apply for the new passport and receive it then you can just fill up the change of details form and upload it or if CO is assigned then send it to him/her directly via mail...

"_I did the same...I had uploaded all my application form and CO was assigned to me..When I went for PCC I was told that I need a new passport as for PCC the passport validity should be of 6 months...So I applied for new passport , got PCC on it and filled the change of details form and with the PCC send it directly to the CO..and the passport details got updated.."_

If you have received a new passport before uploading your application form then you just need to fill in the details of that new passport...Details of the cancelled or old passport are not required...

Hope that some doubts have been cleared


----------



## udayNSW

SmartBenny said:


> Hi UdayNSW
> 
> My agent sent me 1023 document.
> What is the difference between 1023 and 1022?
> 
> Can you suggest please?


1022 is to notify them about changes in your form,

1023 is to be used when you use false information in your application.


----------



## va13

Jagz said:


> Thanks Va13...
> He did his graduation through distance learning .. that's why we opted to go with IELTS and he has already applied for the same and 4.5 shouldn't be any prob for him.
> 
> Jagz


wish u guyz gud luck for ur further steps


----------



## udayNSW

SmartBenny said:


> Hi UdayNSW
> 
> My agent sent me 1023 document.
> What is the difference between 1023 and 1022?
> 
> Can you suggest please?


Form 1023 should be used to inform the department of
incorrect information that you may have provided in one of
the situations outlined above. Should you wish to notify the
department of any change in your circumstances, which
means that information you have previously provided to the
department in a application is no longer correct, you should
use form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances.

Hope this clarifies your doubt.


----------



## SmartBenny

chattri said:


> Read that lot of you are worried about old passport and new passport...
> If your current passport is valid for one year then you just have to mention that passport's details in your application form...No other passport details are required...
> 
> Yes if your passport is going to expire in a month or so...then also fill up the application form with the current passport details and upload it...After you apply for the new passport and receive it then you can just fill up the change of details form and upload it or if CO is assigned then send it to him/her directly via mail...
> 
> "_I did the same...I had uploaded all my application form and CO was assigned to me..When I went for PCC I was told that I need a new passport as for PCC the passport validity should be of 6 months...So I applied for new passport , got PCC on it and filled the change of details form and with the PCC send it directly to the CO..and the passport details got updated.."_
> 
> If you have received a new passport before uploading your application form then you just need to fill in the details of that new passport...Details of the cancelled or old passport are not required...
> 
> Hope that some doubts have been cleared


Chattri,

My question is, Since we have given the old passport details in EOI and State Sponsorships,
does it create any problem in future?

Please advise.


----------



## chattri

udayNSW said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have one more question,
> 
> Do i have to upload offer letters and releiving letters from all the companies??
> 
> Or will just the referral letters suffice?? :fingerscrossed:


Hi uday

It would be better that you upload all the documents that you have from the company..
More the information better it is for you...It gives them less chance for any doubts or suspicions..
I uploaded all the documents that I had from my companies.


----------



## udayNSW

chattri said:


> Hi uday
> 
> It would be better that you upload all the documents that you have from the company..
> More the information better it is for you...It gives them less chance for any doubts or suspicions..
> I uploaded all the documents that I had from my companies.


Thanks chattri,
Will do them right away.


----------



## robertmurray7782

What is the website to login and check status of application please?


----------



## chattri

SmartBenny said:


> Chattri,
> 
> My question is, Since we have given the old passport details in EOI and State Sponsorships,
> does it create any problem in future?
> 
> Please advise.


No it would not create any problems in the future...as all the departments are interlinked..
So once you send the change of details form to the immigration department or the CO it would be updated automatically everywhere...and any ways your new passport will have the previous passport no. 
The main thing is that the immigration department should have the correct details...and the correct passport number which you will use to travel to Australia..


----------



## udayNSW

robertmurray7782 said:


> What is the website to login and check status of application please?


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login 

If you have the TRN.


----------



## SmartBenny

chattri said:


> No it would not create any problems in the future...as all the departments are interlinked..
> So once you send the change of details form to the immigration department or the CO it would be updated automatically everywhere...and any ways your new passport will have the previous passport no.
> The main thing is that the immigration department should have the correct details...and the correct passport number which you will use to travel to Australia..


Hi Chattri,
I am confused. I have NOT mentioned the OLD PASSPORT details in my DIAC Application. Do you want me to send 1023 for that.

As per your comments, I should not write the OLD PASSPORT details. Hence I did correct.
Right?


----------



## hunganh07

raminbdjp said:


> Still confused
> *There is option: *
> Other passports? Does this applicant have other current passports?
> 
> Old passport has been cancelled? So, I am confused about current passport and old passport.
> Please clarify.


I think it asked you if you have other current passport of other country. You may be a citizenship of two countries and you have two passports from each


----------



## mudgalvarun

Hi Everyone,

I applied for Vic State Nomination yesterday and got a reply that they will let me know about the receipt of the application with in 2 weeks and also the reference number.What does that mean ?

Will they consider my application in the list released before July 2013 list or it will be on hold till July 2013 cap is released.

I applied under 262112 ICT Security Specialist.

Please guide.

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## udayNSW

mudgalvarun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for Vic State Nomination yesterday and got a reply that they will let me know about the receipt of the application with in 2 weeks and also the reference number.What does that mean ?
> 
> Will they consider my application in the list released before July 2013 list or it will be on hold till July 2013 cap is released.
> 
> I applied under 262112 ICT Security Specialist.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun


Not sure about VIC buddy.


----------



## chattri

SmartBenny said:


> Hi Chattri,
> I am confused. I have NOT mentioned the OLD PASSPORT details in my DIAC Application. Do you want me to send 1023 for that.
> 
> As per your comments, I should not write the OLD PASSPORT details. Hence I did correct.
> Right?


Benny I am bit confused...
You mentioned earlier that you have filled EOI and state sponsor ship application with old passport details...right

And you have filled you DIAC application with new passport details...

That means you got your new passport somewhere between state sponsorship application and DIAC application...correct...

In this case its better to call up the immigration department...you tell them your situation correctly...they will guide you what to do next...whether you have to fill form 1022 or 1023 or you don't have to fill any form...

According to me you should upload form 1022 (change of details form) but its always better to confirm with the immigration department.


----------



## Vijay24

Hey guys,

I have some queries regarding my process.

Yesterday (12-June) I received an email from Skill select (Western Australian government representative) that a Case Officer has been assigned.

My Nom number is NOM-0613-**** 

How long it will be take to get approved from Western Australia government and what are the next steps after that? If everything goes well, will I be able to get invitation by September mid? 

Please let me know!


----------



## udayNSW

Vijay24 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have some queries regarding my process.
> 
> Yesterday (12-June) I received an email from Skill select (Western Australian government representative) that a Case Officer has been assigned.
> 
> My Nom number is NOM-0613-****
> 
> How long it will be take to get approved from Western Australia government and what are the next steps after that? If everything goes well, will I be able to get invitation by September mid?
> 
> Please let me know!


When did you lodge your application vijay??


----------



## Vijay24

udayNSW said:


> When did you lodge your application vijay??



I had lodged on 10th June...


----------



## udayNSW

Vijay24 said:


> I had lodged on 10th June...


If everything is fine you should get it in 2 to 3 weeks or sooner...

I wish you all the very best.


----------



## Vijay24

udayNSW said:


> If everything is fine you should get it in 2 to 3 weeks or sooner...
> 
> I wish you all the very best.



Thanks....


----------



## SmartBenny

chattri said:


> Benny I am bit confused...
> You mentioned earlier that you have filled EOI and state sponsor ship application with old passport details...right
> 
> And you have filled you DIAC application with new passport details...
> 
> That means you got your new passport somewhere between state sponsorship application and DIAC application...correct...
> 
> In this case its better to call up the immigration department...you tell them your situation correctly...they will guide you what to do next...whether you have to fill form 1022 or 1023 or you don't have to fill any form...
> 
> According to me you should upload form 1022 (change of details form) but its always better to confirm with the immigration department.


Okie..
Thank you Chattri.


----------



## SmartBenny

*Form -80*

Guys,

Are you guys filling FORM-80 with PEN?

or TYPING in the computed?


----------



## udayNSW

SmartBenny said:


> Guys,
> 
> Are you guys filling FORM-80 with PEN?
> 
> or TYPING in the computed?


Form 80 is not mandate,

You will have to fill it if your case officer asks for one,
I have filled form 1221 and 1022 from my computer.


----------



## Vijay24

After invitation we lodge the Visa right? And after lodging the Visa, the Case Officer inquires the employees and verifies or randomly verifies from the list of applicants?


----------



## SmartBenny

udayNSW said:


> Form 80 is not mandate,
> 
> You will have to fill it if your case officer asks for one,
> I have filled form 1221 and 1022 from my computer.


Hi UdayNSW,

Are you sure that FORM-80 is not mandatory?
I know 2 guys who applied for PR, Both of them were asked for filled FORM-80.


----------



## robertmurray7782

My agent made us do it. I guess it is asked for in the majority of cases so if you have time it is better do go ahead and do it.


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congratulations !!!*



tschaudry said:


> Ya she has.


So happy for you .. enjoy the grant for some time and get ready for the next arduous task of moving and job-hunting !!! It gives a ray of hope for all BK baiters !!!

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## robertmurray7782

Guys and gals I hate to harp, but when you did your medicals did anyone report having a prescription and if so was your case referred? This is my latest worry. I guess a few extra weeks isnt that big a deal, but its been so long.


----------



## udayNSW

SmartBenny said:


> Hi UdayNSW,
> 
> Are you sure that FORM-80 is not mandatory?
> I know 2 guys who applied for PR, Both of them were asked for filled FORM-80.


Yes i am because none of the fields in the visa application asks you to submit one but as Mr.Robert said its no harm in filling an additional document.


----------



## robertmurray7782

udayNSW said:


> Yes i am because none of the fields in the visa application asks you to submit one but as Mr.Robert said its no harm in filling an additional document.


Yup. I figured what's 1 more document for the road....


----------



## Vijay24

RERUN

===

After invitation we lodge the Visa right? And after lodging the Visa, the Case Officer inquires the employees and verifies or randomly verifies from the list of applicants?


----------



## think_tomorrow

Last week my co asked me to submit pcc which I did on 11th June Monday and today I got an email from health strategies that my medical has been finalized and linked to the visa application. still I can see "TRIM" status against pcc in evisa page.

Anyone could tell me how much time co takes to give me outcome?

Thanks.


----------



## udayNSW

think_tomorrow said:


> Last week my co asked me to submit pcc which I did on 11th June Monday and today I got an email from health strategies that my medical has been finalized and linked to the visa application. still I can see "TRIM" status against pcc in evisa page.
> 
> Anyone could tell me how much time co takes to give me outcome?
> 
> Thanks.


No idea bro,
Depends on your CO.


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have some queries regarding my process.
> 
> Yesterday (12-June) I received an email from Skill select (Western Australian government representative) that a Case Officer has been assigned.
> 
> My Nom number is NOM-0613-****
> 
> How long it will be take to get approved from Western Australia government and what are the next steps after that? If everything goes well, will I be able to get invitation by September mid?
> 
> Please let me know!


Hi Mate, you will receive state nomination approval within one week and within next 2 days you will receive DIAC invitation for Visa lodged. Good luck.


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> Hi Mate, you will receive state nomination approval within one week and within next 2 days you will receive DIAC invitation for Visa lodged. Good luck.



Thanks for the response. After lodging how long it will take? Maximum of 2 months? And do CO compulsory verify about employment and other details over the phone?


----------



## oslopoms

anybody recieved grant from Brisbane team 34 with co ML? have had CO since 28 of may. ll documents are there, only medicals was only uploaded today-had taken 2 months to upload them;( how long from doc upoad meds til co recieves them? really agony all this waiting..;(


----------



## oslopoms

anybody got grant from team 34 brisbane Co ML lately? has been our CO for 4 weeks now-uploaded meds today..the rest of documents CO has had from day 1! So, how long from uploaded meds to decision?


----------



## chattri

Vijay24 said:


> Thanks for the response. After lodging how long it will take? Maximum of 2 months? And do CO compulsory verify about employment and other details over the phone?


It depends on case to case basis and how soon a CO is assigned to your application...If all your documents are complete and the CO does not require any other documents then the outcome could be within 1-2 months...
If he requests for more documents then it depends on how soon you submit them...
Verification about employment also depends on case to case basis...if they feel your documents are genuine they might not verify at all...or they might call up one or two companies to verify by phone or email...


----------



## jogiyogi

Jagz said:


> I am going to apply VISA application soon..
> I have few concerns regarding application and I need help..
> - My husband's passport doesn't have family name but in VISA application it is mandatory field. Can't we apply VISA without family name.
> - His Father's name is also differently written in Passport and DL (identity document).
> - He is appearing for IELTS exam(to prove proficiency in English) on 22nd June. Is it ok to apply VISA before he get his result???
> 
> Jagz


Hi Jagz,

1. If you have single name then you can enter your first name in family name i.e
Given Name : ABC
Family Name : ABC

2. Are you adding father as well in your visa?
3. You can apply for visa since you can provide IELTS result later as well or when CO asks.


----------



## Vijay24

chattri said:


> It depends on case to case basis and how soon a CO is assigned to your application...If all your documents are complete and the CO does not require any other documents then the outcome could be within 1-2 months...
> If he requests for more documents then it depends on how soon you submit them...
> Verification about employment also depends on case to case basis...if they feel your documents are genuine they might not verify at all...or they might call up one or two companies to verify by phone or email...



Ok. That's nice to know. Little scared and tensed. Thanks for the information! 

So if all goes well, by maximum I can expect the invitation by mid of September. right?


----------



## nazarwaheed

udayNSW said:


> Congrats waheed,
> 
> We applied on the same day but i didnt info about my CO yet...
> I am getting tensed now.



Uday and Rohit

I am not in a hurry guys and i am getting responses faster than i expected.
In your case you guys might have uploaded everything in advance so why CO might just give you the grant straight away 

But where is the answer to my question ???
what is the difference between 
PCC- national and PCC


----------



## sachdevar

udayNSW said:


> Congrats waheed,
> 
> We applied on the same day but i didnt info about my CO yet...
> I am getting tensed now.



Hi Nazar....congrats for getting CO...
Even me too applied on 25th of May....still no hear for CO....might be with in this week..or next....


----------



## nazarwaheed

sachdevar said:


> Hi Nazar....congrats for getting CO...
> Even me too applied on 25th of May....still no hear for CO....might be with in this week..or next....


yaar if you have uploaded everything in advance then you might get the grant straight away.


----------



## chattri

Vijay24 said:


> Ok. That's nice to know. Little scared and tensed. Thanks for the information!
> 
> So if all goes well, by maximum I can expect the invitation by mid of September. right?


Yeah if you get the CO allotted soon for your visa application...just hope for the best..


----------



## udayNSW

nazarwaheed said:


> Uday and Rohit
> 
> I am not in a hurry guys and i am getting responses faster than i expected.
> In your case you guys might have uploaded everything in advance so why CO might just give you the grant straight away
> 
> But where is the answer to my question ???
> what is the difference between
> PCC- national and PCC


I have no idea waheed...

I think both are the same.


----------



## chattri

nazarwaheed said:


> Uday and Rohit
> 
> I am not in a hurry guys and i am getting responses faster than i expected.
> In your case you guys might have uploaded everything in advance so why CO might just give you the grant straight away
> 
> But where is the answer to my question ???
> what is the difference between
> PCC- national and PCC


One is of the country of which you are the national of..I.e. of which you have the passport.
The other is of the country where you have stayed for more than 5/6 months at a stretch in the last 5 years
For eg..I am a national of India as I have Indian passport and my permanent address is of India..but in the last 5 years I have stayed out of India also for more than 5/6 month at a stretch..so I had to give PCC from all the countries...
So that's the difference between them..


----------



## ilayarajamtm

hi 

I applied may 17th onshore i didnt receive any email from case officer can anyone please let me now how long it takes and currently which date of onshore application they processing thanks


----------



## udayNSW

ilayarajamtm said:


> hi
> 
> I applied may 17th onshore i didnt receive any email from case officer can anyone please let me now how long it takes and currently which date of onshore application they processing thanks


I have also applied on 17th may and still waiting,
I think they are assigning 13th applications now...
I am gonna call them today to check on this.


----------



## chattri

udayNSW said:


> I have also applied on 17th may and still waiting,
> I think they are assigning 13th applications now...
> I am gonna call them today to check on this.


I know that CO contacts only when he needs any information...
otherwise you would not receive any mail from him/her...
Yeah you can call the immigration department to know whether your application has been assigned a CO or not...
They are helpful...


----------



## tschaudry

rajesh.149 said:


> So happy for you .. enjoy the grant for some time and get ready for the next arduous task of moving and job-hunting !!! It gives a ray of hope for all BK baiters !!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Thanks.


----------



## hunganh07

Hi all,

After lodging my application, I have been unable to access the link "organise your health examiation". What is in there? Do I need to do something inside that link. Some of you guys said you can see your photos uploaded, etc.... Can you see your photo inside that link?

Yeah, I could not access that link, but I have done my medicals, and still dont know where I am now?

Take care,

Hung


----------



## udayNSW

hunganh07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After lodging my application, I have been unable to access the link "organise your health examiation". What is in there? Do I need to do something inside that link. Some of you guys said you can see your photos uploaded, etc.... Can you see your photo inside that link?
> 
> Yeah, I could not access that link, but I have done my medicals, and still dont know where I am now?
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Hung


Hi,

The organize your health tab is used to print your referral letter which has to be submitted to the medicals,

As far as i know once your medicals are submitted to DIAC this tab disappears,
The same happened with me.


One more news: I Just spoke to DIAC and they told me that a case office is assigned to me and they will conduct the initial assesments and i was also told that if everything is fine they wouldnt even contact us and directly grant me a PR.

Praying God and Hoping for the best


----------



## Devang

Hi Uday,

Quick question when did you lodge your application


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> Quick question when did you lodge your application


17th May.


----------



## Devang

So have you front loaded all the documents I am just waiting for my spouse pcc


----------



## Devang

Do you think it is good idea yup call diac once pcc is done for status


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> Do you think it is good idea yup call diac once pcc is done for status


When did you lodge your application??


----------



## rohitk

Hey uday, Just a question , your signature says CO allocated and no email , did u called immigration to confirm it or has your status changed?? Could you please help me as well as I am waiting for my CO and I have applied on 16th May and NO CO


----------



## raminbdjp

chattri said:


> Read that lot of you are worried about old passport and new passport...
> If your current passport is valid for one year then you just have to mention that passport's details in your application form...No other passport details are required...
> 
> Yes if your passport is going to expire in a month or so...then also fill up the application form with the current passport details and upload it...After you apply for the new passport and receive it then you can just fill up the change of details form and upload it or if CO is assigned then send it to him/her directly via mail...
> 
> "_I did the same...I had uploaded all my application form and CO was assigned to me..When I went for PCC I was told that I need a new passport as for PCC the passport validity should be of 6 months...So I applied for new passport , got PCC on it and filled the change of details form and with the PCC send it directly to the CO..and the passport details got updated.."_
> 
> If you have received a new passport before uploading your application form then you just need to fill in the details of that new passport...Details of the cancelled or old passport are not required...
> 
> Hope that some doubts have been cleared


Thanks a lot.


----------



## udayNSW

rohitk said:


> Hey uday, Just a question , your signature says CO allocated and no email , did u called immigration to confirm it or has your status changed?? Could you please help me as well as I am waiting for my CO and I have applied on 16th May and NO CO


I was thinking about you when i was changing my signature man...

Yes--I called DIAC and they confirmed that the CO has been assigned to me and they would start the initial assesment and they also said that if everything is fine the CO may not even contact us and issue a grant directly.


----------



## raminbdjp

hunganh07 said:


> I think it asked you if you have other current passport of other country. You may be a citizenship of two countries and you have two passports from each


Thanks. I also thinks so.


----------



## rohitk

udayNSW said:


> I was thinking about you when i was changing my signature man...
> 
> Yes--I called DIAC and they confirmed that the CO has been assigned to me and they would start the initial assessment and they also said that if everything is fine the CO may not even contact us and issue a grant directly.


Ha ha ,you knew that I will come up with this question  

Anyways I will call them soon but to call them is a pain. I hope I have also assigned CO. 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Devang

I applied on 29th may..... Would call diac only when I have uploaded all my documents like medicals, pcc....... So it is ok to call and do they give you details of your co like which team and their email so that we can contact then directly..... Please advise


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> I applied on 29th may..... Would call diac only when I have uploaded all my documents like medicals, pcc....... So it is ok to call and do they give you details of your co like which team and their email so that we can contact then directly..... Please advise


I didnt ask them their info and i wouldnt advice to email them by taking their info because the process is not going to speed up even if we do so.

I just came to know that a CO is assigned so i am ok with it.


----------



## Devang

Hmmmmm so have you uploaded all your documents our waiting for co to ask


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> Hmmmmm so have you uploaded all your documents our waiting for co to ask


Yes i have uploaded everything including PCC,medicals,Form 1221,Form 80....


----------



## hunganh07

Devang said:


> I applied on 29th may..... Would call diac only when I have uploaded all my documents like medicals, pcc....... So it is ok to call and do they give you details of your co like which team and their email so that we can contact then directly..... Please advise


You can call DIAC when necessary about how to apply or how to provide information etc.... However, for checking a progress, you should wait at least 1 month if you have not heard anything from them, call them to check


----------



## hunganh07

udayNSW said:


> Hi,
> 
> The organize your health tab is used to print your referral letter which has to be submitted to the medicals,
> 
> As far as i know once your medicals are submitted to DIAC this tab disappears,
> The same happened with me.
> 
> 
> One more news: I Just spoke to DIAC and they told me that a case office is assigned to me and they will conduct the initial assesments and i was also told that if everything is fine they wouldnt even contact us and directly grant me a PR.
> 
> Praying God and Hoping for the best


Oh k, mine is still there. I cant access it. Hope we will hear a good news soon huh??


----------



## udayNSW

hunganh07 said:


> Oh k, mine is still there. I cant access it. Hope we will hear a good news soon huh??


Yaa lets hope for the best.


----------



## SmartBenny

Hi UdayNSW, Chattri,
Do we need to upload the passport photos of spouse and child also? 
Please advise.


----------



## think_tomorrow

God grace....got grant today (-:


----------



## Vijay24

Hi guys

As I had posted earlier I had lodged my application to WA on 11th June and within 3 days I am nominated from WA. Its successful.

Now I have to sign on the agreement and reply. After that DIAC will start the final process...


----------



## hunganh07

think_tomorrow said:


> God grace....got grant today (-:


Congrates!!!!
What is your timeline?


----------



## vishsang

*Friends, it is finally that day!*

Dear friends,

It is finally THAT day. After what seemed like a long wait, our grant is finally here. :dance: :dance: :dance:
I know our wait was not all that long, but I've been "blessed" with very little patience and the silence from our C/O was a bit hard to digest.

Many thanks to you wonderful forum-family-members (I won't name you individually because it won't be fair if I accidentally missed even one of you). Knowing that we are in it together helped a lot! And thanks to the hubby, for being patient with me. I've been worse than godzilla 

Don't have definite travel plans yet since we've to chalk out next steps... resignations, notice periods, job-hunt, the move....
But saving that for tomorrow. Today, I will savour this moment.

Good luck to all those of you who are waiting for your grants! I wish you all speedy grants. 

I definitely have the best intentions regarding hanging around and helping you all. But if you find that in the next few weeks I am not online very often, then forgive me as I am planning the move. You can always PM me to grab my attention.

Thank you ...


----------



## ils2_fly

vishsang said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is finally THAT day. After what seemed like a long wait, our grant is finally here. :dance: :dance: :dance:
> I know our wait was not all that long, but I've been "blessed" with very little patience and the silence from our C/O was a bit hard to digest.
> 
> Many thanks to you wonderful forum-family-members (I won't name you individually because it won't be fair if I accidentally missed even one of you). Knowing that we are in it together helped a lot! And thanks to the hubby, for being patient with me. I've been worse than godzilla
> 
> Don't have definite travel plans yet since we've to chalk out next steps... resignations, notice periods, job-hunt, the move....
> But saving that for tomorrow. Today, I will savour this moment.
> 
> Good luck to all those of you who are waiting for your grants! I wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> I definitely have the best intentions regarding hanging around and helping you all. But if you find that in the next few weeks I am not online very often, then forgive me as I am planning the move. You can always PM me to grab my attention.
> 
> Thank you ...


Congrats mate!


----------



## vishsang

*It is finally THAT day!*

Dear friends,

It is finally THAT day. After what seemed like a long wait, our grant is finally here. :dance: :dance: :dance:
I know our wait was not all that long, but I've been "blessed" with very little patience and the silence from our C/O was a bit hard to digest.

Many thanks to you wonderful forum-family-members (I won't name you individually because it won't be fair if I accidentally missed even one of you). Knowing that we are in it together helped a lot! And thanks to the hubby, for being patient with me. I've been worse than godzilla 

Don't have definite travel plans yet since we've to chalk out next steps... resignations, notice periods, job-hunt, the move....
But saving that for tomorrow. Today, I will savour this moment.

Good luck to all those of you who are waiting for your grants! I wish you all speedy grants. 

I definitely have the best intentions regarding hanging around and helping you all. But if you find that in the next few weeks I am not online very often, then forgive me as I am planning the move. You can always PM me to grab my attention.

Thank you ...

*P.S. BK-ers.* 

I think this helped in my case -
1) We provided (for both applicants) employment verification on the employer's letterhead instead of an affidavit. This was supported by payslips, tax returns, appoinment letter, relieving letters and appraisal letters. 
This, I believe, is why our employers did not get phonecalls from the local Australian embassy even though BK seems to have performed employment verification for most of her applicants.

2) BK seemed to be asking all applicants from India for Birth Certificate. SSC marksheets / School Leaving Certificate / Passport didn't seem to be sufficient proof of age. So we pre-emptively uploaded these to avoid another "additional documents request" from her. 

3) Please upload allll relevant documents because if BK asks for additional documents, you usually have to wait a lot before you get an update. 

Good luck!


----------



## madrag

vishsang said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is finally THAT day. After what seemed like a long wait, our grant is finally here. :dance: :dance: :dance:
> I know our wait was not all that long, but I've been "blessed" with very little patience and the silence from our C/O was a bit hard to digest.
> 
> Many thanks to you wonderful forum-family-members (I won't name you individually because it won't be fair if I accidentally missed even one of you). Knowing that we are in it together helped a lot! And thanks to the hubby, for being patient with me. I've been worse than godzilla
> 
> Don't have definite travel plans yet since we've to chalk out next steps... resignations, notice periods, job-hunt, the move....
> But saving that for tomorrow. Today, I will savour this moment.
> 
> Good luck to all those of you who are waiting for your grants! I wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> I definitely have the best intentions regarding hanging around and helping you all. But if you find that in the next few weeks I am not online very often, then forgive me as I am planning the move. You can always PM me to grab my attention.
> 
> Thank you ...


Congrats :clap2::clap2:


----------



## oz_dreams

vishsang said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is finally THAT day. After what seemed like a long wait, our grant is finally here. :dance: :dance: :dance:
> I know our wait was not all that long, but I've been "blessed" with very little patience and the silence from our C/O was a bit hard to digest.
> 
> Many thanks to you wonderful forum-family-members (I won't name you individually because it won't be fair if I accidentally missed even one of you). Knowing that we are in it together helped a lot! And thanks to the hubby, for being patient with me. I've been worse than godzilla
> 
> Don't have definite travel plans yet since we've to chalk out next steps... resignations, notice periods, job-hunt, the move....
> But saving that for tomorrow. Today, I will savour this moment.
> 
> Good luck to all those of you who are waiting for your grants! I wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> I definitely have the best intentions regarding hanging around and helping you all. But if you find that in the next few weeks I am not online very often, then forgive me as I am planning the move. You can always PM me to grab my attention.
> 
> Thank you ...


CONGRATULATIONS.......All the best for new life in AUS


----------



## think_tomorrow

hunganh07 said:


> Congrates!!!!
> What is your timeline?


Eoi submitted in 3rd week of Oct 2012
Got VIC SS:10th Jan '13
Application: 20th Jan
Medical:26th march
Co allocated in Feb but first contacted me on 6th June for pcc.
Medical finalized: 10th June
Pcc submitted: 10th June
Visa granted: 14th June.


----------



## MrPerfect

vishsang said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is finally THAT day. After what seemed like a long wait, our grant is finally here. :dance: :dance: :dance:
> I know our wait was not all that long, but I've been "blessed" with very little patience and the silence from our C/O was a bit hard to digest.
> 
> Many thanks to you wonderful forum-family-members (I won't name you individually because it won't be fair if I accidentally missed even one of you). Knowing that we are in it together helped a lot! And thanks to the hubby, for being patient with me. I've been worse than godzilla
> 
> Don't have definite travel plans yet since we've to chalk out next steps... resignations, notice periods, job-hunt, the move....
> But saving that for tomorrow. Today, I will savour this moment.
> 
> Good luck to all those of you who are waiting for your grants! I wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> I definitely have the best intentions regarding hanging around and helping you all. But if you find that in the next few weeks I am not online very often, then forgive me as I am planning the move. You can always PM me to grab my attention.
> 
> Thank you ...
> 
> *P.S. BK-ers.*
> 
> I think this helped in my case -
> 1) We provided (for both applicants) employment verification on the employer's letterhead instead of an affidavit. This was supported by payslips, tax returns, appoinment letter, relieving letters and appraisal letters.
> This, I believe, is why our employers did not get phonecalls from the local Australian embassy even though BK seems to have performed employment verification for most of her applicants.
> 
> 2) BK seemed to be asking all applicants from India for Birth Certificate. SSC marksheets / School Leaving Certificate / Passport didn't seem to be sufficient proof of age. So we pre-emptively uploaded these to avoid another "additional documents request" from her.
> 
> 3) Please upload allll relevant documents because if BK asks for additional documents, you usually have to wait a lot before you get an update.
> 
> Good luck!





tschaudry said:


> visa granted :clap2:
> I thank you all for your help and valuable advice.




Congratulations!!! to both of you vishsang & tschaudry

Did you try to contact CO in any ways like mailed her or phoned her after submitting all requested documents.how was your experience.
I have same CO,did the status changed in your evisa page or it is still in progress.

thanks


----------



## vishsang

MrPerfect said:


> Congratulations!!! to both of you vishsang & tschaudry
> 
> Did you try to contact CO in any ways like mailed her or phoned her after submitting all requested documents.how was your experience.
> I have same CO,did the status changed in your evisa page or it is still in progress.
> 
> thanks


Thanks! 

When she asked for more documents I sent her the documents in 2 separate emails, 12 days apart since 2 documents were being delayed. In these emails I asked her for status updates, but no response.
Other than that we did not call her or email her. I was planning to email her next week though. 

None of our document status changed at all.. except the ones she requested (those showed as requested when she asked for it and received when we uploaded it). As of now, our document checklist is gone. In its place we have "View Grant Letter" for each applicant. Status is finalised.

Good luck! Hope you get it soon. What is your timeline btw?


----------



## vishsang

madrag said:


> Congrats :clap2::clap2:


Thanks!


----------



## vishsang

oz_dreams said:


> CONGRATULATIONS.......All the best for new life in AUS





ils2_fly said:


> Congrats mate!


Thank you


----------



## MrPerfect

vishsang said:


> Thanks!
> 
> When she asked for more documents I sent her the documents in 2 separate emails, 12 days apart since 2 documents were being delayed. In these emails I asked her for status updates, but no response.
> Other than that we did not call her or email her. I was planning to email her next week though.
> 
> None of our document status changed at all.. except the ones she requested (those showed as requested when she asked for it and received when we uploaded it). As of now, our document checklist is gone. In its place we have "View Grant Letter" for each applicant. Status is finalised.
> 
> Good luck! Hope you get it soon. What is your timeline btw?


Thank you for replying its soooo helpful.
i have applied in april first week and Co assigned on may 1st and uploaded requested docs on 30 may from then nothing happening.


----------



## cprem79

Hi everyone,

Many congrats to Vishsang and tschaudry for your grants.
I got a CO with initials BH.
Anybody has experience with her as CO?
If so, please share what exactly she may require and how does she handle the case and respond to queries?
For me unlike others, it's not a long wait and just started since I updated her but would like to receive information about BH.
Kindly share your views,

Thank you,
- Prem


----------



## neelarao

Congratulations tschaudry and vishsang :clap2::clap2:


----------



## vishsang

MrPerfect said:


> Thank you for replying its soooo helpful.
> i have applied in april first week and Co assigned on may 1st and uploaded requested docs on 30 may from then nothing happening.


OK. My husband will laugh when he reads this because I didn't practice what I am preaching.... be patient. She will eventually reply.

Read through this thread to see what BK usually requests for that you haven't already provided - eg: form 80, Birth Certificate, employment letter etc. Keep them ready or even upload them before she asks for them.

Start preparing your resume and get ready for interviews. I have been planning to do this for ages, but I was so busy worrying that I didn't...


----------



## vishsang

neelarao said:


> Congratulations tschaudry and vishsang :clap2::clap2:





cprem79 said:


> Hi everyone,Many congrats to Vishsang and tschaudry for your grants.


Thanks!


----------



## MrPerfect

vishsang said:


> OK. My husband will laugh when he reads this because I didn't practice what I am preaching.... be patient. She will eventually reply.
> 
> Read through this thread to see what BK usually requests for that you haven't already provided - eg: form 80, Birth Certificate, employment letter etc. Keep them ready or even upload them before she asks for them.
> 
> Start preparing your resume and get ready for interviews. I have been planning to do this for ages, but I was so busy worrying that I didn't...


Ya true,I have been reading this thread...and uploaded all the docs
Thank you and all the best for the next move...


----------



## haryk

vishsang said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is finally THAT day. After what seemed like a long wait, our grant is finally here. :dance: :dance: :dance:
> I know our wait was not all that long, but I've been "blessed" with very little patience and the silence from our C/O was a bit hard to digest.
> 
> Many thanks to you wonderful forum-family-members (I won't name you individually because it won't be fair if I accidentally missed even one of you). Knowing that we are in it together helped a lot! And thanks to the hubby, for being patient with me. I've been worse than godzilla
> 
> Don't have definite travel plans yet since we've to chalk out next steps... resignations, notice periods, job-hunt, the move....
> But saving that for tomorrow. Today, I will savour this moment.
> 
> Good luck to all those of you who are waiting for your grants! I wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> I definitely have the best intentions regarding hanging around and helping you all. But if you find that in the next few weeks I am not online very often, then forgive me as I am planning the move. You can always PM me to grab my attention.
> 
> Thank you ...


That's very good news.. Congrates Vishsang  All the very Best.....


----------



## ishaanchal

Guys, to those who are here waiting for Case officers and are planning to call DIAC for their status update, I would request you to please have some patience ! Atleast wait for quota of 5 weeks !! If u dont hear anything from them in 5 weeks then go ahead and ring them on completion of 5 weeks.

Please do not swamp them with Calls ! This will only result in delaying the process for you, me and everyone around here !

That's just a request ! I know how it feels to wait ! But if you guys have a look at my signature/timeline, you'll see that I've waited probably a lot too ! Guy's we'll sail thru ! Just dont panic !

No offence !

Regards
Aanchal and Ishaan


----------



## vishsang

haryk said:


> That's very good news.. Congrates Vishsang  All the very Best.....


Thanks!

Folks, I have a query. My grant letter says has a date "Must not arrive after - 14 June 2018". I thought the PR is valid for 5 years *after you validate it *when you first enter Australia. But it seems from this date that it is valid for 5 years from now. Can someone please clarify?


----------



## falss

Hi,
Anybody having any experience with CO MW?We have uploaded all the docs after she requested n PCC as well as meds are also done.


----------



## green_apple

vishsang said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is finally THAT day. After what seemed like a long wait, our grant is finally here. :dance: :dance: :dance:
> I know our wait was not all that long, but I've been "blessed" with very little patience and the silence from our C/O was a bit hard to digest.
> 
> Many thanks to you wonderful forum-family-members (I won't name you individually because it won't be fair if I accidentally missed even one of you). Knowing that we are in it together helped a lot! And thanks to the hubby, for being patient with me. I've been worse than godzilla
> 
> Don't have definite travel plans yet since we've to chalk out next steps... resignations, notice periods, job-hunt, the move....
> But saving that for tomorrow. Today, I will savour this moment.
> 
> Good luck to all those of you who are waiting for your grants! I wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> I definitely have the best intentions regarding hanging around and helping you all. But if you find that in the next few weeks I am not online very often, then forgive me as I am planning the move. You can always PM me to grab my attention.
> 
> Thank you ...


Congratulations vishsang! All the best for your new journey!


----------



## vishsang

I see a lot of new names on this thread. In case you guys are interested, we have a spreadsheet with applicants in team 34 - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0

Please feel free to add yourselves.


----------



## RAJ198021

hi guys....i lodged my 190 visa on 6th may 2013.....and its now 6 weeks....but i havent heard any news from DIAC.....no CO allocated or any information......
Since I have applied thru agent, i do not have any transaction number or anything.....
Should i call DIAC for further inquiry??
Can anyone give me the number of DIAC???

Thanks


----------



## ishaanchal

RAJ198021 said:


> hi guys....i lodged my 190 visa on 6th may 2013.....and its now 6 weeks....but i havent heard any news from DIAC.....no CO allocated or any information......
> Since I have applied thru agent, i do not have any transaction number or anything.....
> Should i call DIAC for further inquiry??
> Can anyone give me the number of DIAC???
> 
> Thanks


I guess you should contact DIAC but for that you need to give them some details like ur TRN or file Number !

How will they entertain you if you dont know nothing ? Rather ur consultant wont be too happy about it ! I will suggest you to ask your consultant to drop them an email regarding the progress !!

That's what i do when required !

Good Luck Mate !


----------



## rajesh.149

*Congratulations !!!*



vishsang said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is finally THAT day. After what seemed like a long wait, our grant is finally here. :dance: :dance: :dance:
> I know our wait was not all that long, but I've been "blessed" with very little patience and the silence from our C/O was a bit hard to digest.
> 
> Many thanks to you wonderful forum-family-members (I won't name you individually because it won't be fair if I accidentally missed even one of you). Knowing that we are in it together helped a lot! And thanks to the hubby, for being patient with me. I've been worse than godzilla
> 
> Don't have definite travel plans yet since we've to chalk out next steps... resignations, notice periods, job-hunt, the move....
> But saving that for tomorrow. Today, I will savour this moment.
> 
> Good luck to all those of you who are waiting for your grants! I wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> I definitely have the best intentions regarding hanging around and helping you all. But if you find that in the next few weeks I am not online very often, then forgive me as I am planning the move. You can always PM me to grab my attention.
> 
> Thank you ...




Congrats dear !!!


----------



## zkhan

vishsang said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Folks, I have a query. My grant letter says has a date "Must not arrive after - 14 June 2018". I thought the PR is valid for 5 years after you validate it when you first enter Australia. But it seems from this date that it is valid for 5 years from now. Can someone please clarify?


Congrats 

That's how it is. 5 years is calculated from the visa grant date.


----------



## ltrifonov

I called the DIAC today, as it's the last day of my 5 weeks waiting after a lodgement, and no trace of CO.
The lady replied, that I am assigned a CO, who works hard, and in a couple of weeks will hear from him.

It sounds nice at a first glance, but actually it looks more like a typical answer. They've replied the same to the other forum members too, AFAIK.

I've front loaded everything, however my case is quite complicated indeed.
I have work experience not related to my education (RPL route),
then I have a point test advice from VETASSESS,
then I have a step child, and a consent letter from the biological father...

How do you think mates? could it be the reason for the delay?
And those who've got their grants in 2-3 weeks, aren't they simpler cases than mine?
For instance without dependants, etc... ?


----------



## PraBhuwan

*Need Help*

Guys, I am in a serious trouble here. My CO requested for form 80 for me and my spouse. Since I applied via an agent I sent out form 80 to our agent and they sent it to the CO.

My agent swapped mine and my spouse details. Most horrible part was that on my form 80 the signature page is of my spouse. Its been 2 days the form 80 is with CO. My agent has updated the details and will send the corrected form today. Does anyone know if I need to call CO and tell them these details. Or just wait for CO.


----------



## ils2_fly

ltrifonov said:


> I called the DIAC today, as it's the last day of my 5 weeks waiting after a lodgement, and no trace of CO.
> The lady replied, that I am assigned a CO, who works hard, and in a couple of weeks will hear from him.
> 
> It sounds nice at a first glance, but actually it looks more like a typical answer. They've replied the same to the other forum members too, AFAIK.
> 
> I've front loaded everything, however my case is quite complicated indeed.
> I have work experience not related to my education (RPL route),
> then I have a point test advice from VETASSESS,
> then I have a step child, and a consent letter from the biological father...
> 
> How do you think mates? could it be the reason for the delay?
> And those who've got their grants in 2-3 weeks, aren't they simpler cases than mine?
> For instance without dependants, etc... ?


Congrats on your CO allocation! If everything is okay CO will contact you with grant letter notification. 

However, have you come to know your CO name and team?


----------



## vishsang

rajesh.149 said:


> Congrats dear !!!





green_apple said:


> Congratulations vishsang! All the best for your new journey!





zkhan said:


> Congrats
> 
> That's how it is. 5 years is calculated from the visa grant date.


Thank you all


----------



## ltrifonov

ils2_fly said:


> Congrats on your CO allocation! If everything is okay CO will contact you with grant letter notification.
> 
> However, have you come to know your CO name and team?


No, the lady said, that she is ... (not authorised or something) to give me the contact details of my CO, but if CO needs some information, then he/she will send me an email.


----------



## hunganh07

ltrifonov said:


> I called the DIAC today, as it's the last day of my 5 weeks waiting after a lodgement, and no trace of CO.
> The lady replied, that I am assigned a CO, who works hard, and in a couple of weeks will hear from him.
> 
> It sounds nice at a first glance, but actually it looks more like a typical answer. They've replied the same to the other forum members too, AFAIK.
> 
> I've front loaded everything, however my case is quite complicated indeed.
> I have work experience not related to my education (RPL route),
> then I have a point test advice from VETASSESS,
> then I have a step child, and a consent letter from the biological father...
> 
> How do you think mates? could it be the reason for the delay?
> And those who've got their grants in 2-3 weeks, aren't they simpler cases than mine?
> For instance without dependants, etc... ?


I think an initial assessment of your application has not started or completed, otherwise you would have been contacted. Your CO was assigned to your case, but she/he has been busy with the complicated applications. When she/he have finished off those pending work, you are surely contacted.

DON'T WORRY. i also applied on the same date as you, I am still happily waiting for a CO , though I knew that I have one, by contacting, similar to you, the DIAC


----------



## ilayarajamtm

Can i upload one year bank statement for the proof for work reference thanks guys


----------



## robertmurray7782

How long after applying and getting a TRN does the health forms / link appear?


----------



## ltrifonov

robertmurray7782 said:


> How long after applying and getting a TRN does the health forms / link appear?


Actually, you don't need these links. I went to the clinic right after I've got my TRN.
The clinic wanted only all the passports and TRN. They can upload everything on that basis.

Just give your authorised clinic a call and make an appointment.


----------



## robertmurray7782

ltrifonov said:


> Actually, you don't need these links. I went to the clinic right after I've got my TRN.
> The clinic wanted only all the passports and TRN. They can upload everything on that basis.
> 
> Just give your authorised clinic a call and make an appointment.


Maybe its different in the UK, I tried calling and she said that when they looked up my TRN there were no forms there.


----------



## va13

vishsang said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is finally THAT day. After what seemed like a long wait, our grant is finally here. :dance: :dance: :dance:
> I know our wait was not all that long, but I've been "blessed" with very little patience and the silence from our C/O was a bit hard to digest.
> 
> Many thanks to you wonderful forum-family-members (I won't name you individually because it won't be fair if I accidentally missed even one of you). Knowing that we are in it together helped a lot! And thanks to the hubby, for being patient with me. I've been worse than godzilla
> 
> Don't have definite travel plans yet since we've to chalk out next steps... resignations, notice periods, job-hunt, the move....
> But saving that for tomorrow. Today, I will savour this moment.
> 
> Good luck to all those of you who are waiting for your grants! I wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> I definitely have the best intentions regarding hanging around and helping you all. But if you find that in the next few weeks I am not online very often, then forgive me as I am planning the move. You can always PM me to grab my attention.
> 
> Thank you ...


Finally.. Congrats mate :clap2: 
I wish there was a smiley for Beer 
enjoy the perfect Friday


----------



## va13

vishsang said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Folks, I have a query. My grant letter says has a date "Must not arrive after - 14 June 2018". I thought the PR is valid for 5 years *after you validate it *when you first enter Australia. But it seems from this date that it is valid for 5 years from now. Can someone please clarify?


The PR is valid for 5 years FROM the date of grant.


----------



## AnkurUk

*Medical*

Hello Robert,

I am in the same boat. I applied for PR yesterday through my agent. But don't know what is the next step. Please update me where/when you will go for your medicals. It will be helpful for me.

Regards
Ankur


----------



## nazarwaheed

robertmurray7782 said:


> Maybe its different in the UK, I tried calling and she said that when they looked up my TRN there were no forms there.



hey Robert

try sending email to these guys and explain. they are really fast and helpful

[email protected]


----------



## robertmurray7782

AnkurUk said:


> Hello Robert,
> 
> I am in the same boat. I applied for PR yesterday through my agent. But don't know what is the next step. Please update me where/when you will go for your medicals. It will be helpful for me.
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


Hey, give it 24 hours and then the forms will be uploaded. I was able to book the test.


----------



## robertmurray7782

nazarwaheed said:


> hey Robert
> 
> try sending email to these guys and explain. they are really fast and helpful
> 
> [email protected]


Thank you very much! It turns out the lady was able to find us with our TRN so we were able to book. Now it is just another wait to do the test. Never thought I'd learn so much patience at such a young age!


----------



## greenmiles

PraBhuwan said:


> Guys, I am in a serious trouble here. My CO requested for form 80 for me and my spouse. Since I applied via an agent I sent out form 80 to our agent and they sent it to the CO.
> 
> My agent swapped mine and my spouse details. Most horrible part was that on my form 80 the signature page is of my spouse. Its been 2 days the form 80 is with CO. My agent has updated the details and will send the corrected form today. Does anyone know if I need to call CO and tell them these details. Or just wait for CO.


Hi PraBhuwan,

Just relax man! As soon as you provide the corrected form 80 things should be alright. Just when you send the corrected form, provide a covering letter stating the mistake and you are attaching the corrected one. Even in some cases people can correct the incorrect information by filling form 1023 as well.

So just send the corrected form 80 and chillax..................
(BTW you better check the forms before your agent send those, they always are careless and make lots of mistakes..........)


----------



## mudgalvarun

Hi Everyone,

Need your guidance.I applied for the Victoria SS 2 days back and today i received an email from them that they want a writeup why i want to move to Victoria and not anyother state or territory.

What does that mean ? Does any one has any sample write up which i can refer to ?

Regards,
Varun


----------



## Devang

It means that they want commitment statement from you as to why you want to settle in victoria


----------



## vishsang

va13 said:


> Finally.. Congrats mate :clap2:
> I wish there was a smiley for Beer
> enjoy the perfect Friday


Thanks! Yes, need a few beers. Maybe that will make the news sink in properly.


----------



## noobrex

Devang said:


> It means that they want commitment statement from you as to why you want to settle in victoria


They never asked me about it  neither did I make one... Mrok did you make a commitment statement


----------



## mudgalvarun

I mentioned that my younger sister lives in NSW,may be that's why they are asking for my commitment.


----------



## nazarwaheed

did anyone of you receive request from CO to fill form80 for secondary applicant ???


----------



## robertmurray7782

nazarwaheed said:


> did anyone of you receive request from CO to fill form80 for secondary applicant ???


My agent had us do it for my wife and I so I would expect anyone included under the visa would need to.


----------



## robertmurray7782

When you guys applied and got the automatic notification did you get the details of which city it is in right away?


----------



## ivetka233

*hi*

189 visa

Accountant -60 points, EOI created 30/5/13, Invitat-1/6/13, Submitted 8/6/13, Police check 14/6/13, medical 17/6/13, 

CO:rangerR:xmasunwrap:


----------



## chattri

SmartBenny said:


> Hi UdayNSW, Chattri,
> Do we need to upload the passport photos of spouse and child also?
> Please advise.


Yeah if they are on your application then you have to upload their all their details..
Passport photos with regards to what??
Because I was never asked to upload any photos..


----------



## AnkurUk

Hello Mate,

Just spoke to my agent. He will provide me my TRN and Dr. details soon so i can book test with them. Can you please let me know what are the charges for the medical?

Regards
Ankur



robertmurray7782 said:


> Thank you very much! It turns out the lady was able to find us with our TRN so we were able to book. Now it is just another wait to do the test. Never thought I'd learn so much patience at such a young age!


----------



## chattri

nazarwaheed said:


> did anyone of you receive request from CO to fill form80 for secondary applicant ???


Other than the kids the form 80 has to be filled for all applicants..CO generally asks for it if you have not uploaded it before hand..


----------



## robertmurray7782

AnkurUk said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> Just spoke to my agent. He will provide me my TRN and Dr. details soon so i can book test with them. Can you please let me know what are the charges for the medical?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


£270 for adults. Less for kids/babies.


----------



## AnkurUk

robertmurray7782 said:


> £270 for adults. Less for kids/babies.


Thanks .. another big one have to pay..


----------



## Devang

In india not so expensive me and my spouse paid 5000/- rupees for both


----------



## AnkurUk

Devang said:


> In india not so expensive me and my spouse paid 5000/- rupees for both


yeah, lucky you man.. but if all goes well then its not a big deal


----------



## robertmurray7782

Anyone noticed if any teams process quicker than others? Or are we back to randomness?


----------



## robertmurray7782

AnkurUk said:


> yeah, lucky you man.. but if all goes well then its not a big deal


Medical Costs at UK facilities : British Expat Discussion Forum


----------



## AnkurUk

robertmurray7782 said:


> Medical Costs at UK facilities : British Expat Discussion Forum


Thanks mate


----------



## sachdevar

Hello Friends ,

Is form 1221 for spouse is mandatory for all applicants ?


----------



## Devang

Please as I amari want to know


----------



## robertmurray7782

sachdevar said:


> Hello Friends ,
> 
> Is form 1221 for spouse is mandatory for all applicants ?


We didnt do one for my wife but we did do Form 80 and the bulk (if not all) of the info is on Form 80.


----------



## turka

*form80*

Hi Guys,

Have one of you ever seen any cases that the applicant gets in trouble with the process of visa application after he/she upload form 80 as Co asks???


----------



## Devang

Y you asking this


----------



## anilkiran.nittala

Hi Prem,

I had same CO, she is very nice. She may be little formal while answering your e-mails, but very helpful. I received the grant after 4 weeks from my case assigned to her. 

Please share with other aspirants as well, Team 34 is usually assigned to people who acquired lengthy overseas experience. They may also advise for third party verification of your employment. It happened in my case.

Best Regards,

Anil Nittala 




cprem79 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Many congrats to Vishsang and tschaudry for your grants.
> I got a CO with initials BH.
> Anybody has experience with her as CO?
> If so, please share what exactly she may require and how does she handle the case and respond to queries?
> For me unlike others, it's not a long wait and just started since I updated her but would like to receive information about BH.
> Kindly share your views,
> 
> Thank you,
> - Prem


----------



## Vijay24

Hi,

I have sent the scanned approval letter to WA that I am accepting the sponsorship.

What will happen next? How many days it will take to get the invitation?


----------



## aus82

Guys,

I lodged my application on April 6th, 2013, together with PCC, did my medicals a week ago, but still don't have CO assigned. Do you think he might be assigned but has no need to contact me or should I call DIAC?


----------



## chaitanyasha

Does the CO BK insist on birth certificate only as DOB proof, wouldnt SSC certificate be enough. We submitted SSC only and she hasnt come back asking birth certificate as of now?


----------



## anilkiran.nittala

I don't know about the CO, but usually Passport along with SSC certificate should suffice. For applicants born after 1988 or 89 it may require to submit DOB certificate. I didn't submit any DOB certificate for me and my wife, we submitted for our son.



chaitanyasha said:


> Does the CO BK insist on birth certificate only as DOB proof, wouldnt SSC certificate be enough. We submitted SSC only and she hasnt come back asking birth certificate as of now?


----------



## chattri

Vijay24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have sent the scanned approval letter to WA that I am accepting the sponsorship.
> 
> What will happen next? How many days it will take to get the invitation?


Depends on how soon they send the information to DIAC but I think within a weeks time you should get the link for DIAC invitation in your EOI notifications page..


----------



## Vijay24

chattri said:


> Depends on how soon they send the information to DIAC but I think within a weeks time you should get the link for DIAC invitation in your EOI notifications page..



After that invitation how many days it will take for the approval? Any idea?


----------



## chattri

Vijay24 said:


> After that invitation how many days it will take for the approval? Any idea?


By approval you mean the Grant ?? It would take 2-3 months for that...again depending on how soon you get a CO allotted...and if he requests you for further documents or he finds the docs that you have uploaded sufficient...


----------



## Vijay24

chattri said:


> By approval you mean the Grant ?? It would take 2-3 months for that...again depending on how soon you get a CO allotted...and if he requests you for further documents or he finds the docs that you have uploaded sufficient...


Great. Hope the process gets quicker once I pay the fees. Exciting...

Thanks for the reply


----------



## jogiyogi

vishsang said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is finally THAT day. After what seemed like a long wait, our grant is finally here. :dance: :dance: :dance:
> I know our wait was not all that long, but I've been "blessed" with very little patience and the silence from our C/O was a bit hard to digest.
> 
> Many thanks to you wonderful forum-family-members (I won't name you individually because it won't be fair if I accidentally missed even one of you). Knowing that we are in it together helped a lot! And thanks to the hubby, for being patient with me. I've been worse than godzilla
> 
> Don't have definite travel plans yet since we've to chalk out next steps... resignations, notice periods, job-hunt, the move....
> But saving that for tomorrow. Today, I will savour this moment.
> 
> Good luck to all those of you who are waiting for your grants! I wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> I definitely have the best intentions regarding hanging around and helping you all. But if you find that in the next few weeks I am not online very often, then forgive me as I am planning the move. You can always PM me to grab my attention.
> 
> Thank you ...


Many many congrats vishang.


----------



## chattri

Vijay24 said:


> Great. Hope the process gets quicker once I pay the fees. Exciting...
> 
> Thanks for the reply


All the best for your grant...


----------



## cprem79

anilkiran.nittala said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> I had same CO, she is very nice. She may be little formal while answering your e-mails, but very helpful. I received the grant after 4 weeks from my case assigned to her.
> 
> Please share with other aspirants as well, Team 34 is usually assigned to people who acquired lengthy overseas experience. They may also advise for third party verification of your employment. It happened in my case.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Anil Nittala


Hi Anil,

Thank you for your kind reply.
I have been assigned to her for a week and a half.
Whatever documents she had asked for on her first mail, and whatever I could collect, I submitted those completely a week back.
I have 10+ years overseas experience so will that be a reason I am assigned to Team 34?
Regarding the third party verification I am just worried since the first overseas company I worked is no more in that location so I am doubtful how they can verify that employment period.
Anyway, I think I need to wait... All the best for the future aspirants 

- Prem


----------



## Vijay24

chattri said:


> All the best for your grant...



Thanks buddy


----------



## sabrez

anilkiran.nittala said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> I had same CO, she is very nice. She may be little formal while answering your e-mails, but very helpful. I received the grant after 4 weeks from my case assigned to her.
> 
> Please share with other aspirants as well, Team 34 is usually assigned to people who acquired lengthy overseas experience. They may also advise for third party verification of your employment. It happened in my case.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Anil Nittala


Hi Anil,

we share the same CO BH. submitted my PCC/Meds on 5/6/2013. On the 11th, she replied that my meds have been referred, but also added that "_placed your health details on a priority processing list that gets sent to MOC weekly. Names on this list are receiving faster outcomes._"

Were your meds referred too? Mind sharing your timeline?

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## cprem79

sabrez said:


> Hi Anil,
> 
> we share the same CO BH. submitted my PCC/Meds on 5/6/2013. On the 11th, she replied that my meds have been referred, but also added that "_placed your health details on a priority processing list that gets sent to MOC weekly. Names on this list are receiving faster outcomes._"
> 
> Were your meds referred too? Mind sharing your timeline?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez


Dear Sabrez,

Iam surprised that BH is talking to you.
My e-medicals were done on 10th May and then successfully transmitted by the hospital on 16th May. This information I checked with the hospital and also got a statement from them that it was done. I informed BH on 10th June about this. But until now, the link on my eVisa page is not gone and BH has also not talked to me regarding that. That would be the reason for my surprise. Please share your timeline as well Sabrez.

- Prem


----------



## sabrez

cprem79 said:


> Dear Sabrez,
> 
> Iam surprised that BH is talking to you.
> My e-medicals were done on 10th May and then successfully transmitted by the hospital on 16th May. This information I checked with the hospital and also got a statement from them that it was done. I informed BH on 10th June about this. But until now, the link on my eVisa page is not gone and BH has also not talked to me regarding that. That would be the reason for my surprise. Please share your timeline as well Sabrez.
> 
> - Prem


Hey Prem,

Well, for that matter even for me the link on my evisa page is not gone. I had no idea that the link would go, or should it? 

Yes, just got one reply from BH till now- when asked if my meds have been referred.

Timeline in my signature...

Thanks,
Sabrez

------------------------------------------------------------
EOI: 25/9/12 | Vic SS: 28/9/12 | EOI/Vic SS invitation: 4/2/13|Visa applied: 8/3/13|CO: 26/4/13|PCC/Meds: 4/6/13|Grant: ...waiting.....


----------



## dragoman

Hi Guys , 

I am more than hopeful to get an Invite on Monday for my EOI submitted with 65 points , that y straight away joining this forum ! 

Need some urgent advice :

For paying the Immigration fees , I am trying my best to get the credit limit increased from Bank , but facing some issues ! They can't make it 3 times as currently its less than 50 K .

What is the next option of paying the money then ? Bank Draft ? Please advise as I am sure almost all of you must have gone thru this ... 

Dragoman


----------



## kunalsmilez

Hi Guys,

Just to people who have moved into Melbourne from India, I have started a group on meetup for regular catchups and outings. If interested, please join by going to the following link.

*www(dot)meetup(dot)com/indiansinmelbourne*

You can also help me to promote by showing your support

www(dot)facebook(com)/indiansinmelbourne

Kunal


----------



## nazarwaheed

form 80 - question 47 (employment details)

from where should i begin the period ?? since birth ?


----------



## robertmurray7782

nazarwaheed said:


> form 80 - question 47 (employment details)
> 
> from where should i begin the period ?? since birth ?


This made me laugh. I did post university so no internships or part time jobs.


----------



## nazarwaheed

robertmurray7782 said:


> This made me laugh. I did post university so no internships or part time jobs.





seriously Robert !! I got TR in 2011 and in the older form 80 they did mention (since high school) and for this new one there is no guidelines i could find. very ambiguous and stupid form which just takes one whole day.


----------



## chattri

nazarwaheed said:


> seriously Robert !! I got TR in 2011 and in the older form 80 they did mention (since high school) and for this new one there is no guidelines i could find. very ambiguous and stupid form which just takes one whole day.


Yeah the forms are boring but have to fill them..fill in form 1221 also..fill in all your employment details which you had mentioned for your qualification assessment by the assessing body..


----------



## robertmurray7782

nazarwaheed said:


> seriously Robert !! I got TR in 2011 and in the older form 80 they did mention (since high school) and for this new one there is no guidelines i could find. very ambiguous and stupid form which just takes one whole day.


Well if they want to hear about how I worked in a factory when I was 17 I will tell them. I figured it was anything in relation to what I am coming to Australia under the visa to do which is all post uni. We will be old men and women after all this!


----------



## tschaudry

vishsang said:


> Thanks!


:clap2: Congrats.


----------



## tschaudry

rajesh.149 said:


> So happy for you .. enjoy the grant for some time and get ready for the next arduous task of moving and job-hunting !!! It gives a ray of hope for all BK baiters !!!
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Yup. Now the tough time of moving and settling in starts.


----------



## greenmiles

aus82 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I lodged my application on April 6th, 2013, together with PCC, did my medicals a week ago, but still don't have CO assigned. Do you think he might be assigned but has no need to contact me or shou ld I call DIAC?


Hi aus82,

Currently people are getting co within 2 to 3 weeks time, in your case it has been 8 weeks, even though the official time to get allocated is 10 weeks, you can always call diac to inquire about your application and there is no problem with that. If you have provided with all the necessary documents with your application you might get the grant straight away as well.

For peace of mind I would suggest you to call diac to find out whether your application has been allocated yet or not.....


----------



## mirza_755

vishsang said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is finally THAT day. After what seemed like a long wait, our grant is finally here. :dance: :dance: :dance:
> I know our wait was not all that long, but I've been "blessed" with very little patience and the silence from our C/O was a bit hard to digest.
> 
> Many thanks to you wonderful forum-family-members (I won't name you individually because it won't be fair if I accidentally missed even one of you). Knowing that we are in it together helped a lot! And thanks to the hubby, for being patient with me. I've been worse than godzilla
> 
> Don't have definite travel plans yet since we've to chalk out next steps... resignations, notice periods, job-hunt, the move....
> But saving that for tomorrow. Today, I will savour this moment.
> 
> Good luck to all those of you who are waiting for your grants! I wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> I definitely have the best intentions regarding hanging around and helping you all. But if you find that in the next few weeks I am not online very often, then forgive me as I am planning the move. You can always PM me to grab my attention.
> 
> Thank you ...


Congrats my friend from my heart...........Best of luck to your new journey


----------



## raminbdjp

*In visa application form:* Give details of all past and current studies at secondary level and above.

Is it necessary to give details of high school level education or only bachelor-PhD level is OK?


----------



## josephchandran

*Thinking of immigration to Australia*

Dear All,

I am very new to this Forum, this Forum is excellent  we can come across all the doubts and queries before we land so i am thinking of immigration to Australia

Can any one help me like 

is it a right move to approach a agent for my immigration or any other option and 

i am looking for a technical and industrial sales job so anyone have idea about sales career.

Please help me to get some idea before i start the process



jchandran


----------



## Nurse

oslopoms said:


> anybody recieved grant from Brisbane team 34 with co ML? have had CO since 28 of may. ll documents are there, only medicals was only uploaded today-had taken 2 months to upload them;( how long from doc upoad meds til co recieves them? really agony all this waiting..;(


Hi, 
I have the same CO as you. But unfortunately I have not heard from him ever since he has requested for the documents on 13th of May. I have emailed him twice, but so far no response..........


----------



## sabrez

raminbdjp said:


> *In visa application form:* Give details of all past and current studies at secondary level and above.
> 
> Is it necessary to give details of high school level education or only bachelor-PhD level is OK?


You mean in Form 80, right? I remember giving only my bachelor.....bachelor-PhD level in your case would suffice.

Thanks,
Sabrez


----------



## raminbdjp

sabrez said:


> You mean in Form 80, right? I remember giving only my bachelor.....bachelor-PhD level in your case would suffice.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez



No, I mean the online visa application form, not form 80.

Thanks.


----------



## Furan

Hi Folks, you would not imagine how difficult and time consuming those security checks might be.
Yesterday i called DIAC hot line again. 

The operator repeated the same info about security check but with phrase that an overseas organisation is involved. This could take a significant amount of time. 
I am curios...they sent me to the interpol or what?? 
there is no reason for me to be worried, only the timing. 
This is ridiculous.

Will be applying for Bridging visa class B soon, there is no hope for fast grant anymore. 
i am pissed off. really.

At the same time CO AM replied with the same standard reply although I questioned her about some aspects. I am not satisfied with the service they provided for those 3 000 bucks. 

have no choice. Have no work prospects without PR visa.
Almost finished the Uni. 
Bridging visa sounds strange for employers((


----------



## oorvee

Nurse said:


> Hi,
> I have the same CO as you. But unfortunately I have not heard from him ever since he has requested for the documents on 13th of May. I have emailed him twice, but so far no response..........


Hey guys,
My CO was ML.
Check my time line in signature..


----------



## ishaanchal

Guys I have a CO from Team 33 ! He requested for Medicals and some additional proofs related to my Wedding !

Handed him over ! 

When can i expect some good news ? CO allotted on 05/06/13, Medicals 11/06/13, Wedding proofs on 14/06/13 !!

Waiting


----------



## Razaqng

kaas said:


> Anybody having CO DC ???


@Kaas,my CO is DC I don't the team because it was given to me when I called DIAC on Thursday.

I lodged my application: 18/05/2013,I don't know the date CO was allocated.

You could send me a personal mail with the full name to enable us confirm if it is the same CO we share.

Have you received any mail from him or her?

I would appreciate your response.Cheers.


----------



## Razaqng

@All,my CO is DC I don't the team because it was given to me when I called DIAC on Thursday.

I lodged my application: 18/05/2013,I don't know the date CO was allocated.

You could send me a personal mail with the full name if you have the same CO to enable us confirm if it is the same CO we share.

Have you received any mail from him or her?

I would appreciate your response.Cheers.


----------



## Razaqng

@All,my CO is DC I don't the team because it was given to me when I called DIAC on Thursday.

I lodged my application: 18/05/2013,I don't know the date CO was allocated.

You could send me a personal mail with the full name if you have the same CO to enable us confirm if it is the same CO we share.

Have you received any mail from him or her?

I would appreciate your response.Cheers.


----------



## little.banter

Razaqng said:


> @All,my CO is DC I don't the team because it was given to me when I called DIAC on Thursday.
> 
> I lodged my application: 18/05/2013,I don't know the date CO was allocated.
> 
> You could send me a personal mail with the full name if you have the same CO to enable us confirm if it is the same CO we share.
> 
> Have you received any mail from him or her?
> 
> I would appreciate your response.Cheers.


hmm well did u uploaded the docs so far n medicals ?


----------



## greenmiles

Furan said:


> Hi Folks, you would not imagine how difficult and time consuming those security checks might be.
> Yesterday i called DIAC hot line again.
> 
> The operator repeated the same info about security check but with phrase that an overseas organisation is involved. This could take a significant amount of time.
> I am curios...they sent me to the interpol or what??
> there is no reason for me to be worried, only the timing.
> This is ridiculous.
> 
> Will be applying for Bridging visa class B soon, there is no hope for fast grant anymore.
> i am pissed off. really.
> 
> At the same time CO AM replied with the same standard reply although I questioned her about some aspects. I am not satisfied with the service they provided for those 3 000 bucks.
> 
> have no choice. Have no work prospects without PR visa.
> Almost finished the Uni.
> Bridging visa sounds strange for employers((


Hi Furan,

I am so sorry to here about your application status and it had made me very frustated and disappointed as it might happen to anyone and most importantly we are with the same co..... 

But the fact is you are not there alone and there are lot more other people in there who are going through the same situation. Yesterday I heard about a guy who applied a year ago and he had 4 diffrent co who took over his file in 4 different times and asked for lot of irrelevant documents from him; if you believe it or not.........................

I am exactly in your situation, I did a masters here in accounting a no luck for gettig a job as you said employers do no really want to hire people having temporary visa and no points actually while there are lot of other applicants with citizenship and PR. Besides I have decided to specialize in taxation accounting because they have better job prospect than normal accountants. So eagerly waiting for the grant to be able to do another masters with significantly reduced tution as I can not afford the full tution as an international student which is very high...................So really stuck in the rut for the PR.............................. (

Anyway, I do hope your file will be finalised any time real soon and we all will get through this situation in time....hopefully..........

Good luck...............


----------



## ashadi

*Documents*

I lodged my VISA through an agent, my question is regarding documents. After I get my VISA grant what original documents should I request from them.


----------



## theonlyme

ishaanchal said:


> Guys I have a CO from Team 33 ! He requested for Medicals and some additional proofs related to my Wedding !
> 
> Handed him over !
> 
> When can i expect some good news ? CO allotted on 05/06/13, Medicals 11/06/13, Wedding proofs on 14/06/13 !!
> 
> Waiting


You should expect the grant letter anytime now if your meds r not referred. Team 33 Brisbane is pretty fast


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

sydneydreamer said:


> Does he reply to any emails and has he given any grants in June?
> 
> I submitted all my documents on March 26th and still waiting.


I lodged my visa application on the 26th March as well and coincidentally I was allocated the same CO. No response from him until my visa grant. Heck I did not even know who he was or what team he was from until I received that golden mail from him. All I knew and that too only from my phone call to DIAC at around 10.00 was that a CO was allocated and he was assessing through my application until the grant letter came through at around 2pm.


----------



## ils2_fly

Guys:

Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:

Occupation: 233311
IELTS: Feb'12
CDR applied/outcome: July'12/Nov'12
NSW SS applied/approval: Nov'12/Apr'13
EVisa lodged: Apr'13
PCC+Medical: May'13
Visa grant: Today
Team: Brisbane 31
I have never been contacted by my case officer (DC) before this grant notification.

Please pray for me and my family for the next steps so that we can become success and fulfill our dream.

Thanks and wish you all get your grants very soon.

ils2_fly


----------



## ils2_fly

Guys:

Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:

Occupation: 233311
IELTS: Feb'12
CDR applied/outcome: July'12/Nov'12
NSW SS applied/approval: Nov'12/Apr'13
EVisa lodged: Apr'13
PCC+Medical: May'13
Visa grant: Today
Team: Brisbane 31
I have never been contacted by my case officer (DC) before this grant notification.

Please pray for me and my family for the next steps so that we can become success and fulfill our dream.

Thanks and wish you all get your grants very soon.

ils2_fly


----------



## ils2_fly

Guys:

Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:

Occupation: 233311
IELTS: Feb'12
CDR applied/outcome: July'12/Nov'12
NSW SS applied/approval: Nov'12/Apr'13
EVisa lodged: Apr'13
PCC+Medical: May'13
Visa grant: Today
Team: Brisbane 31
I have never been contacted by my case officer (DC) before this grant notification.

Please pray for me and my family for the next steps so that we can become success and fulfill our dream.

Thanks and wish you all get your grants very soon.

ils2_fly


----------



## kaas

ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> IELTS: Feb'12
> CDR applied/outcome: July'12/Nov'12
> NSW SS applied/approval: Nov'12/Apr'13
> EVisa lodged: Apr'13
> PCC+Medical: May'13
> Visa grant: Today
> Team: Brisbane 31
> I have never been contacted by my case officer (DC) before this grant notification.
> 
> Please pray for me and my family for the next steps so that we can become success and fulfill our dream.
> 
> Thanks and wish you all get your grants very soon.
> 
> ils2_fly


Congrats... lane:lane:lane:


----------



## ils2_fly

Thank you Kaas.


----------



## neelarao

Congratulations :clap2::clap2:

Good luck!!




ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> IELTS: Feb'12
> CDR applied/outcome: July'12/Nov'12
> NSW SS applied/approval: Nov'12/Apr'13
> EVisa lodged: Apr'13
> PCC+Medical: May'13
> Visa grant: Today
> Team: Brisbane 31
> I have never been contacted by my case officer (DC) before this grant notification.
> 
> Please pray for me and my family for the next steps so that we can become success and fulfill our dream.
> 
> Thanks and wish you all get your grants very soon.
> 
> ils2_fly


----------



## ils2_fly

neelarao said:


> Congratulations :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Good luck!!


Thanks neelarao.


----------



## greenmiles

ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> IELTS: Feb'12
> CDR applied/outcome: July'12/Nov'12
> NSW SS applied/approval: Nov'12/Apr'13
> EVisa lodged: Apr'13
> PCC+Medical: May'13
> Visa grant: Today
> Team: Brisbane 31
> I have never been contacted by my case officer (DC) before this grant notification.
> 
> Please pray for me and my family for the next steps so that we can become success and fulfill our dream.
> 
> Thanks and wish you all get your grants very soon.
> 
> ils2_fly


Hi ils2-fly,
Congratulations mate so happy for ya, wish you all the best for your upcoming life in aus.


----------



## ils2_fly

greenmiles said:


> Hi ils2-fly,
> Congratulations mate so happy for ya, wish you all the best for your upcoming life in aus.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Devang

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## udayNSW

ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> IELTS: Feb'12
> CDR applied/outcome: July'12/Nov'12
> NSW SS applied/approval: Nov'12/Apr'13
> EVisa lodged: Apr'13
> PCC+Medical: May'13
> Visa grant: Today
> Team: Brisbane 31
> I have never been contacted by my case officer (DC) before this grant notification.
> 
> Please pray for me and my family for the next steps so that we can become success and fulfill our dream.
> 
> Thanks and wish you all get your grants very soon.
> 
> ils2_fly



My hearty congratulations and may god shower more blessings on you and your family.


----------



## sajid021

Hi folks,

I have lodged my visa application on 1st june with all the requested documents, but still no update regarding allocation of case officer. Can you pls guide how much time it takes to allocate CO

regards

Sajid


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi,

I have a quick query.
Will employment verification happen even for the dependent(secondary applicant) or is it just for the primary applicant.


----------



## ils2_fly

Thanks Devang and Udaynsw


----------



## ishaanchal

ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> IELTS: Feb'12
> CDR applied/outcome: July'12/Nov'12
> NSW SS applied/approval: Nov'12/Apr'13
> EVisa lodged: Apr'13
> PCC+Medical: May'13
> Visa grant: Today
> Team: Brisbane 31
> I have never been contacted by my case officer (DC) before this grant notification.
> 
> Please pray for me and my family for the next steps so that we can become success and fulfill our dream.
> 
> Thanks and wish you all get your grants very soon.
> 
> ils2_fly


Congratulations Mate


----------



## ils2_fly

ishaanchal said:


> Congratulations Mate


Thanks mate


----------



## ravviv

*Form 80 needed to be filled by secondary applicant?*

Hi All,

Please clarify if form 80 should be filled by secondary applicant(spouse).


----------



## greenbangla

ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> IELTS: Feb'12
> CDR applied/outcome: July'12/Nov'12
> NSW SS applied/approval: Nov'12/Apr'13
> EVisa lodged: Apr'13
> PCC+Medical: May'13
> Visa grant: Today
> Team: Brisbane 31
> I have never been contacted by my case officer (DC) before this grant notification.
> 
> Please pray for me and my family for the next steps so that we can become success and fulfill our dream.
> 
> Thanks and wish you all get your grants very soon.
> 
> ils2_fly


My utmost congratulations to ils2_fly for your most desirable grant.

I wish your struggle in the new place and the new environment will be succeeded and you will live peacefully and happily with your family.


----------



## greenbangla

ravviv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please clarify if form 80 should be filled by secondary applicant(spouse).


It is not mandatory to fill form 80 either the primary applicant or secondary applicant before the CO asks but it is better to fill form 80 for both the primary and secondary applicant and send to CO for speedy grant.


----------



## stephen.cqu

Hello All,

The case officer have asked me for bank statements to prove my employment claims, and i frankly dont have any. I have pay slips and TAX returns, but i have always been obtaining my pay in hand. Any one has any solutions for this? Also, what if i were to ignore my points for employment and opt for partner skills instead (for which i am eligible), would i need to still provide all my employment proofs, even if i was not taking any points, since it is subclass 190?


----------



## mailatrekha

Hi All, 

I got my grant yesterday... Thank you all for the support....:couch2:


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar

mailatrekha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant yesterday... Thank you all for the support....:couch2:


congratulations mailatrekha


----------



## ils2_fly

greenbangla said:


> My utmost congratulations to ils2_fly for your most desirable grant.
> 
> I wish your struggle in the new place and the new environment will be succeeded and you will live peacefully and happily with your family.


Thanks greenbangla!

I wish you get your grant very soon.


----------



## ravviv

Can we fill form80 with pen and then scan and upload?.Else we can do it using system itself.I tried with using the system and its not allowing me to save the doc which is partially filled by me.


----------



## slagozzz

ravviv said:


> Can we fill form80 with pen and then scan and upload?.Else we can do it using system itself.I tried with using the system and its not allowing me to save the doc which is partially filled by me.


Yes, you can fill in with pen.


----------



## roninquick

ils2_fly said:


> Guys:
> 
> Today is one of the memorable days in my life. Today, by the grace of the almighty ALLAH, I have become permanent resident (NSW nominated 190) of my dream country, Australia. I should mention that, this would not have been possible with the help of this forum and all nice members (everybody) of this forum. I have processed everything myself and my timeline is:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> IELTS: Feb'12
> CDR applied/outcome: July'12/Nov'12
> NSW SS applied/approval: Nov'12/Apr'13
> EVisa lodged: Apr'13
> PCC+Medical: May'13
> Visa grant: Today
> Team: Brisbane 31
> I have never been contacted by my case officer (DC) before this grant notification.
> 
> Please pray for me and my family for the next steps so that we can become success and fulfill our dream.
> 
> Thanks and wish you all get your grants very soon.
> 
> ils2_fly


congratulations dear..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## roninquick

stephen.cqu said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The case officer have asked me for bank statements to prove my employment claims, and i frankly dont have any. I have pay slips and TAX returns, but i have always been obtaining my pay in hand. Any one has any solutions for this? Also, what if i were to ignore my points for employment and opt for partner skills instead (for which i am eligible), would i need to still provide all my employment proofs, even if i was not taking any points, since it is subclass 190?


ur payslips & tax documents r more than enough to prove that the employment was paid...tell ur CO that u're getting ur pay in hard cash & not in bank...ur payslips will support ur claim..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## Vijay24

Hi,

How will be the final verification done? Do COs call companies and verify? Do they ask us to show the proofs for fund? What if we don''t show proofs for funds? What are the results if we don't show fund?


----------



## Devang

Congratulations mailatrekha..... Can you please share your timeline


----------



## ils2_fly

roninquick said:


> congratulations dear..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


Thanks mate!


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi,

I have a quick query.
Will employment verification happen even for the dependent(secondary applicant) or is it just for the primary applicant.


----------



## ravviv

while filling Form80, Question #37 "Details of Proposed arrival in Australia".They asked for the Arrival date and Flight Number and City of Travel.

What we have to fill if we are not knowing the date.This Should be left as Blank?.

190 applied : 29 May 2013, CO: waiting, PR: Waiting.


----------



## nazarwaheed

ravviv said:


> while filling Form80, Question #37 "Details of Proposed arrival in Australia".They asked for the Arrival date and Flight Number and City of Travel.
> 
> What we have to fill if we are not knowing the date.This Should be left as Blank?.
> 
> 190 applied : 29 May 2013, CO: waiting, PR: Waiting.


dont leave anything blank otherwise stated explicitly
mention any date just guess


----------



## nazarwaheed

ravviv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please clarify if form 80 should be filled by secondary applicant(spouse).


yes it should be filled by all over 18


----------



## nazarwaheed

*form 80 filling tip*

you may fill form 80 by pen but to save it you must open it in the browser from this link

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


fill your details on this link and then save it on ur computer.

and then you may save or save as .... whatever u want. DO NOT close the browser until you are sure that you are done otherwise again you will have to start from the scratch.

good luck


----------



## num_tareq

MrTweek said:


> I was with team 7 as well. They were really slow on replying emails, if at all.
> A lot of questions i had were simply ignored.
> 
> Asking about the progress did indeed speed it up. Apparently one Birth certificate got lost and they didn't tell me until I asked.
> Once they had everything, via was granted in 15 minutes though.


You will have better timeline as I guess. 

I hvn't yet got any update.


----------



## num_tareq

233512|IELTS: 7.5, EOI:17/01/2013, Inv:21/01/2013, App: 06/02/2013, CO GSM ADELAIDE T7: 03/04/2013, PCC-BD: 26/05/2013, Grant: :ranger:

Very very frustrating time going on.................


----------



## nazanin5879

im really nervous , im the only one in this forum with BK as case officer who applied before every body that applied at 12 feb 2013 , 4months ago for visa subclass 190 and even BK didnt ask for any additional documents including form 80, 1221,medicals,pcc just an email from her that she is processing my application
i dont know what to do


----------



## Farbod

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a quick query.
> Will employment verification happen even for the dependent(secondary applicant) or is it just for the primary applicant.


As far as I know if you claim for dependent points (in this case firstly, you have to get positive assessment for dependents qualification and work experience) they would verify and if you don't it would just for the main applicant.


----------



## chattri

ravviv said:


> while filling Form80, Question #37 "Details of Proposed arrival in Australia".They asked for the Arrival date and Flight Number and City of Travel.
> 
> What we have to fill if we are not knowing the date.This Should be left as Blank?.
> 
> 190 applied : 29 May 2013, CO: waiting, PR: Waiting.


I left the arrival date blank but in filled in the city of travel in form 80...I had no problems...
I think you can leave your date of arrival blank as they also know that till visa is granted you cannot know your date of travel...
But fill in the city where you would like to travel...


----------



## chattri

Vijay24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How will be the final verification done? Do COs call companies and verify? Do they ask us to show the proofs for fund? What if we don''t show proofs for funds? What are the results if we don't show fund?


The process of final verification depends on the CO..If they wish they might call companies or email them...they might also do nothing if they find the documents satisfactory...
I don't think COs ask for proofs of fund...but you must have them for travelling...immigration people might ask at the time of travel...


----------



## connectwithsiva

Hey all,

I have lodged my visa190 on June 5th, uploaded all documents and waiting for CO to be assigned . 
Meanwhile I have completed my Medical examination and hopefully the Medical results will be uploaded to the DIAC through Ehealth system by the Hospital. Now I am planning to get my Police verification also done.

My question is , can we complete health examination and PCC prior to CO assignment? I read Somewhere in the DIAC website that, completing Medical and PCC will expedite overall visa process.

Anybody who have lodged their 190 visa, completed Medical and PCC prior to Case office assignment? Can you please share your thoughts about this?

Thanks


----------



## chattri

connectwithsiva said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have lodged my visa190 on June 5th, uploaded all documents and waiting for CO to be assigned .
> Meanwhile I have completed my Medical examination and hopefully the Medical results will be uploaded to the DIAC through Ehealth system by the Hospital. Now I am planning to get my Police verification also done.
> 
> My question is , can we complete health examination and PCC prior to CO assignment? I read Somewhere in the DIAC website that, completing Medical and PCC will expedite overall visa process.
> 
> Anybody who have lodged their 190 visa, completed Medical and PCC prior to Case office assignment? Can you please share your thoughts about this?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Siva

You can complete your medicals and PCC before the CO is assigned but I think one thing is there that if you are granted visa then it would be from the date your medicals are done..That means that you would get one year to enter Australia from the date your medicals were done...So if you get your medicals done today (say) and your CO is assigned after a month then you would loose one month extra for your entry to Australia...

I read this information on the forum itself...that visa is granted for one year from the medicals date...

So according to me its better to wait for the CO to be assigned and then get the medicals and the PCC done once he asks...


----------



## Vijay24

chattri said:


> The process of final verification depends on the CO..If they wish they might call companies or email them...they might also do nothing if they find the documents satisfactory...
> I don't think COs ask for proofs of fund...*but you must have them for travelling...immigration people might ask at the time of travel*...


Now I am scared. What if we don't show the proof for funds when immigration people asks?


----------



## connectwithsiva

Thanks a lot for your quick response. This is really a helpful answer.
As I have already completed my medical exam, I will complete PCC also now itself .

Also, wanted to ask, while uploading documents, by mistake I uploaded my experience letter under "work experience - oversease, evidence of , Australian Business register/ASIC document" category, instead of "work experience - oversease, evidence of" category. Though I have uploaded the same document once again in the correct place, I am worried ,if this will have any kind of impact to the end result.

Please advise.

Tanks


----------



## frodo12

Prashanthik said:


> Hi,
> 
> A CO from Brisbane team33 has been assigned to my application.
> She had asked for evidence of relationship and I had provided the marriage certificate as a proof.
> However, she came back saying this wont be sufficient.
> Can anyone tell me what other documents can be shown as evidence of relationship?
> 
> Thanks.


If you have your spouse's name included in your passport, use that as a proof.


----------



## chattri

Vijay24 said:


> Now I am scared. What if we don't show the proof for funds when immigration people asks?


Regarding that even I have no idea...Those who have travelled to Australia can give a better answer to this question whether they were asked to show proof of funds at immigration or not...


----------



## chattri

connectwithsiva said:


> Thanks a lot for your quick response. This is really a helpful answer.
> As I have already completed my medical exam, I will complete PCC also now itself .
> 
> Also, wanted to ask, while uploading documents, by mistake I uploaded my experience letter under "work experience - oversease, evidence of , Australian Business register/ASIC document" category, instead of "work experience - oversease, evidence of" category. Though I have uploaded the same document once again in the correct place, I am worried ,if this will have any kind of impact to the end result.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Tanks


I think you can remove the document if you have uploaded it in a wrong category..
I am not sure about that...If there is any comment column while uploading the documents then under the wrong category you could mention that you uploaded by mistake...(in case if you cannot remove the document from there)


----------



## dharmesh

josephchandran said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very new to this Forum, this Forum is excellent  we can come across all the doubts and queries before we land so i am thinking of immigration to Australia
> 
> Can any one help me like
> 
> is it a right move to approach a agent for my immigration or any other option and
> 
> i am looking for a technical and industrial sales job so anyone have idea about sales career.
> 
> Please help me to get some idea before i start the process
> 
> 
> 
> jchandran




Hi welcome to the forum, Just a word of suggestion dont go for agent, they do nothing but just keep on delaying your application for no reason. Whatever you need to know about the immigration to Australia is available on this forum, plus Aus immigration process is not that difficult to understand. 

All the best for your application.


----------



## connectwithsiva

There is no way we can remove the documents uploaded. It will just give the list of documents uploaded just for the information purpose and that is not editable.


----------



## chattri

connectwithsiva said:


> There is no way we can remove the documents uploaded. It will just give the list of documents uploaded just for the information purpose and that is not editable.


You can call up the immigration department and ask them about this..
They would be able to give you the correct answer...


----------



## frodo12

dragoman said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am more than hopeful to get an Invite on Monday for my EOI submitted with 65 points , that y straight away joining this forum !
> 
> Need some urgent advice :
> 
> For paying the Immigration fees , I am trying my best to get the credit limit increased from Bank , but facing some issues ! They can't make it 3 times as currently its less than 50 K .
> 
> What is the next option of paying the money then ? Bank Draft ? Please advise as I am sure almost all of you must have gone thru this ...
> 
> Dragoman


I had a similar problem. Got the limit raised by furnishing latest salary slips. Have you already tried that option ? You can ask them for an option to front load a part of the amount so that they feel confident that you will repay the amount. Of course, all these are at bank's discretion, and depends on your credit history.


----------



## vishsang

jogiyogi said:


> Many many congrats vishang.





mirza_755 said:


> Congrats my friend from my heart...........Best of luck to your new journey


Thank you


----------



## vishsang

Tans said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Can any one help me with this question while filling the VISA application form in Page 15?
> 
> *Have any applicant lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> Give the details of the last permanent address in this country*
> 
> I lived in canada as per below
> 
> from 01-Mar-2008 to 01-May-2008 at address X
> from 02-May-2008 to 01-Oct-2008 at address Y
> 
> Now my question is, I know I have to fill address Y (as he is asking for last permanent address), but do I need to put the
> 
> *"Date from" = 01-Mar-2008 and "Date to" = 01-Oct-2008 (Address I'll mention as Y)*
> 
> *"Date from" = 02-May-2008 and "Date to" = 01-Oct-2008 (Address I'll mention as Y)*
> 
> Please clarify me which one of the above is correct? I'm confused whether the aim of the question is to give priority to country or to the last address lived in between the dates?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Tans


Logically, you should fill in
from 01-Mar-2008 to 01-Oct-2008 at address Y

But I had a similar case and I filled in 2 entries - 
from 01-Mar-2008 to 01-May-2008 at address X
from 02-May-2008 to 01-Oct-2008 at address Y
This was because I didn't read the "last permanent address" bit

Hope it helps.


----------



## vishsang

chaitanyasha said:


> Does the CO BK insist on birth certificate only as DOB proof, wouldnt SSC certificate be enough. We submitted SSC only and she hasnt come back asking birth certificate as of now?


She asked for it from 2 applicants, i believe rajesh.149 and gwaikar, despite submitting passport bio page and SSC ceritficate. Most CO are usually happy with SSC certificate. But I didn't want further delays, so I got my certificates translated and submitted them before she asked for it. Hope it helps.


----------



## vishsang

tschaudry said:


> :clap2: Congrats.


Thank you


----------



## dragoman

frodo12 said:


> I had a similar problem. Got the limit raised by furnishing latest salary slips. Have you already tried that option ? You can ask them for an option to front load a part of the amount so that they feel confident that you will repay the amount. Of course, all these are at bank's discretion, and depends on your credit history.



Thanks .. for your advise . I tried this option and didnt work . As expected I have got my invite today ! So need to lodge application soon ...

From other thread I got to know Debit Card ( Visa / Maestro) also work , so will use that ..... Lets hope dont face any issues ! 

Dragoman


----------



## connectwithsiva

That's a good point. I will try that tomorrow. Thanks buddy


----------



## ravviv

Thanks a lot Chattri for the info


----------



## chattri

ravviv said:


> Thanks a lot Chattri for the info


@Siva and ravviv...just returning the favour which I got from this forum when I was preparing for my visa application....
Always welcome for questions...would try to answer with whatever info I have...


----------



## turka

*Pcc*

Hi All,

I have uploaded all docs, excluding my country's PCC.
Thus, the doc is on the way to me by post..

Meanwhile, does it has to be certified or just color-scanned the original doc and upload it??

Please advice me..

Regards,


----------



## cprem79

DavidN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have uploaded all docs, excluding my country's PCC.
> Thus, the doc is on the way to me by post..
> 
> Meanwhile, does it has to be certified or just color-scanned the original doc and upload it??
> 
> Please advice me..
> 
> Regards,


You should upload the "original" color scan copy of the PCC.


----------



## turka

*Pcc*



cprem79 said:


> You should upload the "original" color scan copy of the PCC.



So, you mean that even though it is not certified, once the doc is original and it is color-scanned, it is okay to upload it and then fine, is it what you meant?


----------



## cprem79

DavidN said:


> So, you mean that even though it is not certified, once the doc is original and it is color-scanned, it is okay to upload it and then fine, is it what you meant?


Yes, I meant that.
Not only PCC, DIAC accepts all the other documents color scanned it they are "original" copies.
Only the photocopies of the originals needs to be certified.
I had uploaded all original scan copies of mine (documents in English) and I only got certified for the translation (to English) copies.
Hope that helps.


----------



## turka

*Pcc*



cprem79 said:


> Yes, I meant that.
> Not only PCC, DIAC accepts all the other documents color scanned it they are "original" copies.
> Only the photocopies of the originals needs to be certified.
> I had uploaded all original scan copies of mine (documents in English) and I only got certified for the translation (to English) copies.
> Hope that helps.


Thank you for your help. I really appreciate it !!


----------



## mailatrekha

Devang said:


> Congratulations mailatrekha..... Can you please share your timeline


Thanks ... 

I lodged visa on 27/03/2013... CO assigned on 01/05/2013... Actually i've front loaded all the docs.. including PCC && medical... CO didnt communicate till 23/05/2013.. then i just send him an email.... then he replied asking for 1023 since i've added my parents also migrating by mistake... also asked medical for my daughter since the medicals with them is just temporary one (I thought , the medicals we did for recent uc457 is enough for her)

thats what the whole journey....


----------



## mailatrekha

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> congratulations mailatrekha


Thanks Abhishek..


----------



## hunganh07

Any grant, CO contact today??? I have not heard anything.


----------



## Farbod

nazanin5879 said:


> im really nervous , im the only one in this forum with BK as case officer who applied before every body that applied at 12 feb 2013 , 4months ago for visa subclass 190 and even BK didnt ask for any additional documents including form 80, 1221,medicals,pcc just an email from her that she is processing my application
> i dont know what to do




Dear Nazanin,
I think "vishsang" has the same CO with you and she has valuable experience with regard to this CO and you can find it in her previous posts; moreover, her visa has been granted recently. So, I think it can be a good decision to ask her about this case.
Hopefully every body will be much better-off if our COs send our VISA approval letters:fingerscrossed:
Cheers,
P.S. you can find her advise in the below link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/151728-brisbane-gsm-team-34-a-40.html


----------



## akmirror

Hi Guys,

Medicals was done at Medibank Solutions Sydney on 17th June. How long will it take to upload or send to DIAC ? How do I know if medicals are referred or finalized ??


----------



## Nurse

akmirror said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Medicals was done at Medibank Solutions Sydney on 17th June. How long will it take to upload or send to DIAC ? How do I know if medicals are referred or finalized ??


You will get a paper copy of your medicals to your postal address. When I did mine last year, I got it within 2 weeks. Mine was a family of 5. For one it may take just a week according to the Medibank doctor... Ofcouse this is if you have no significant health problems.
Good luck.


----------



## vishsang

Farbod said:


> Dear Nazanin,
> I think "vishsang" has the same CO with you and she has valuable experience with regard to this CO and you can find it in her previous posts; moreover, her visa has been granted recently. So, I think it can be a good decision to ask her about this case.
> Hopefully every body will be much better-off if our COs send our VISA approval letters:fingerscrossed:
> Cheers,
> P.S. you can find her advise in the below link:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/151728-brisbane-gsm-team-34-a-40.html


Nazanin.. I understand that waiting must be very hard for you since you have no updates. But it is becoming increasingly likely* in my opinion *that you are undergoing security checks. The checks can take anywhere from 3 months to 12 months (never seen it take 12 months though). In such cases CO might not ask for PCC and medical until the security check is complete. 

This is for your benefit. Because if you got your PCC in April 2013 (hypothetically) and your security check takes 6-7 months (again hypothetically). Then your initial entry date will still be in April 2014 and you will have very little time to enter Australia. 

But in most cases security check takes only 3-5 months. so you can upload medical and PCC to shorten the process. But if the security check is delayed you might have very little time to enter Australia for the first time.

Maybe you should call the DIAC helpline and confirm that you are undergoing security check / ask for an update.


----------



## gwaikar

Hi,

I had received a status update of my application fromBK on 14th.
She said that "I am currently reviewing some verification checks and your application is undergoing active processing".

She had also asked me the details of my first company, as the company had changed its name now. The joining letters and other docs which I had uploaded had old name.

So I think BK is very particular in verification and takes more time to verify all the docs.


----------



## nazanin5879

Farbod said:


> Dear Nazanin,
> I think "vishsang" has the same CO with you and she has valuable experience with regard to this CO and you can find it in her previous posts; moreover, her visa has been granted recently. So, I think it can be a good decision to ask her about this case.
> Hopefully every body will be much better-off if our COs send our VISA approval letters:fingerscrossed:
> Cheers,
> P.S. you can find her advise in the below link:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/151728-brisbane-gsm-team-34-a-40.html


dear farbod 
thanks for your information, at least one iranian here  i previously contacted with her but the delay with BK is killing me


----------



## nazanin5879

vishsang said:


> Nazanin.. I understand that waiting must be very hard for you since you have no updates. But it is becoming increasingly likely* in my opinion *that you are undergoing security checks. The checks can take anywhere from 3 months to 12 months (never seen it take 12 months though). In such cases CO might not ask for PCC and medical until the security check is complete.
> 
> This is for your benefit. Because if you got your PCC in April 2013 (hypothetically) and your security check takes 6-7 months (again hypothetically). Then your initial entry date will still be in April 2014 and you will have very little time to enter Australia.
> 
> But in most cases security check takes only 3-5 months. so you can upload medical and PCC to shorten the process. But if the security check is delayed you might have very little time to enter Australia for the first time.
> 
> Maybe you should call the DIAC helpline and confirm that you are undergoing security check / ask for an update.


dear wishang 
thanks for your information
i will call DIAC tomorrow morning to check whether she is takeing security check for my case and the status of my application, i have her direct telephone number do you think that its better to call her or DIAC, i previously called her 2 times that one month ago she sent me an email that she is processing my application and she will inform me later , but again after 2 months no reply from her


----------



## nazanin5879

dear vishang 
but the processing time for subclass 190 should be 6 months , and now up to know its 4 months


----------



## vishsang

nazanin5879 said:


> dear wishang
> thanks for your information
> i will call DIAC tomorrow morning to check whether she is takeing security check for my case and the status of my application, i have her direct telephone number do you think that its better to call her or DIAC, i previously called her 2 times that one month ago she sent me an email that she is processing my application and she will inform me later , but again after 2 months no reply from her


Call DIAC first. Just to avoid annoying her. 

Yes... I know some of you will say it is their job to give us an update on our application. But a CO is human too and I wouldn't want to get on my CO's bad side.


----------



## akmirror

Nurse said:


> You will get a paper copy of your medicals to your postal address. When I did mine last year, I got it within 2 weeks. Mine was a family of 5. For one it may take just a week according to the Medibank doctor... Ofcouse this is if you have no significant health problems.
> Good luck.


Thanks for that. And how long will they take to upload in their system or send to DIAC ?


----------



## vishsang

nazanin5879 said:


> dear vishang
> but the processing time for subclass 190 should be 6 months , and now up to know its 4 months


I agree, but on the bright side you still have 2 more months. Maybe BK started your external checks in March and the results will be here very soon. Have faith, good luck!


----------



## dharmesh

vishsang said:


> Logically, you should fill in
> from 01-Mar-2008 to 01-Oct-2008 at address Y
> 
> But I had a similar case and I filled in 2 entries -
> from 01-Mar-2008 to 01-May-2008 at address X
> from 02-May-2008 to 01-Oct-2008 at address Y
> This was because I didn't read the "last permanent address" bit
> 
> Hope it helps.


Same was case with me, I entered both and then realized that I have to fill only the last permanent.


----------



## nazanin5879

vishsang said:


> I agree, but on the bright side you still have 2 more months. Maybe BK started your external checks in March and the results will be here very soon. Have faith, good luck!


what is your opinion , it is better call her or DIAC at this step
but belive me she is very very slow, and im very curious that every body in this forum who applied after me , all documents has been delivered


----------



## sydneydreamer

ishaanchal said:


> Guys I have a CO from Team 33 ! He requested for Medicals and some additional proofs related to my Wedding !
> 
> Handed him over !
> 
> When can i expect some good news ? CO allotted on 05/06/13, Medicals 11/06/13, Wedding proofs on 14/06/13 !!
> 
> Waiting


Who is your CO??i don't know if my CO really exists or no.Never available over phone and its taking really lot of time for my application to be decided.


----------



## vishsang

nazanin5879 said:


> what is your opinion , it is better call her or DIAC at this step
> but belive me she is very very slow, and im very curious that every body in this forum who applied after me , all documents has been delivered


I will call DIAC first. I will tell them politely - It has been 4+ months since I applied, 3 months since I have a CO, but she has not asked for any additional documents. I am applying for a 190 visa and the processing time is supposed to be 6 months. I am getting worried, can you give me an update? Is there any security check on my application or is it just routine checking? Do you know when the check was started? Can I get my medical and pcc now?


----------



## anis159

I have got grant today just after two working days of dead time for document upload complete. 

Normally You were provided with a 28 days timeframe to submit all the requested documents. They have other applications in their caseload to process and this is the reason they provide each applicant with a 28 days timeframe to respond to their request. They will assess your documents once your 28 days timeframe is up.- according to a CO.


----------



## kaas

anis159 said:


> I have got grant today just after two working days of dead time for document upload complete.
> 
> Normally You were provided with a 28 days timeframe to submit all the requested documents. They have other applications in their caseload to process and this is the reason they provide each applicant with a 28 days timeframe to respond to their request. They will assess your documents once your 28 days timeframe is up.- according to a CO.



Congrats anis159 lane:lane:lane:

Who is your CO ??


----------



## bijoypjob

My CO is BG from Brisbane 33.Yesterday uploaded additional documents asked except PCC,which didnot get yet and I have requested CO to give more time to submit PCC.

Thanks,

Bijoy


----------



## greenbangla

Congratulation Anis!!!!! 
Could you share your timeline and the initial of CO.


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi All, 
Can any body help me out. I applied on May 20th for Visa ans CO Allotted on 3rd June. Co asked me to send form 16, 3 out of 4 years payslips, bank statements showing salary credited, my spouse education docs and medicals. I applied all the docs and have to go for medicals. Earlier i sent all the doc like PCC etc

can any body tell me what will be next process after sending medicals? DO CO asks any other doc. If all well, In how many days we can except the visa grant ? 

waiting for reply


----------



## rupinder.jit

rahulmenda said:


> Hi All,
> Can any body help me out. I applied on May 20th for Visa ans CO Allotted on 3rd June. Co asked me to send form 16, 3 out of 4 years payslips, bank statements showing salary credited, my spouse education docs and medicals. I applied all the docs and have to go for medicals. Earlier i sent all the doc like PCC etc
> 
> can any body tell me what will be next process after sending medicals? DO CO asks any other doc. If all well, In how many days we can except the visa grant ?
> 
> waiting for reply


CO is currently verifying the document that you sent, It may take 1-2 weeks for grant, if your meds are finalized.


----------



## greenmiles

gwaikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had received a status update of my application fromBK on 14th.
> She said that "I am currently reviewing some verification checks and your application is undergoing active processing".
> possible please share your
> She had also asked me the details of my first company, as the company had changed its name now. The joining letters and other docs which I had uploaded had old name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi gwaikar,
> 
> How many points you are claiming for your work experience and for how many years?
> If possible please share your time line as well...thank you in advance...


----------



## greenmiles

gwaikar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had received a status update of my application fromBK on 14th.
> She said that "I am currently reviewing some verification checks and your application is undergoing active processing".
> 
> She had also asked me the details of my first company, as the company had changed its name now. The joining letters and other docs which I had uploaded had old name.
> 
> So I think BK is very particular in verification and takes more time to verify all the docs.


Hi gwaikar,

How many points you are claiming for your work experience and for how many years?
If possible please share your time line as well...thank you in advance..


----------



## ashadi

Yippeee Got a Golden mail today. My Meds were referred but not sure when but it went through. Thank you all for your support.

I pray everyone waiting for grants eagerly gets golden mail soon.


----------



## padmav333

ashadi said:


> Yippeee Got a Golden mail today. My Meds were referred but not sure when but it went through. Thank you all for your support.
> 
> I pray everyone waiting for grants eagerly gets golden mail soon.


Congrats....Ashadi


----------



## gwaikar

greenmiles said:


> Hi gwaikar,
> 
> How many points you are claiming for your work experience and for how many years?
> If possible please share your time line as well...thank you in advance..


I have claimed 8yrs of work experience
Following is my time line

ACS-18 Oct 2012 | 189-6 Jan 2013 | CO-4 Mar(34-BK)| IND PCC-22 Mar| Meds-22Mar | UK PCC-18 May| Grant- Waiting


----------



## rohitk

hunganh07 , UdayNSW 

any update ??? Why the hell its taking time in our case. 

Apparently our cases are the most easiest case ever CO will get. I am getting tense now


----------



## pradinlr

rohitk said:


> hunganh07 , UdayNSW
> 
> any update ??? Why the hell its taking time in our case.
> 
> Apparently our cases are the most easiest case ever CO will get. I am getting tense now


Buddy 

I think you have finished 5 weeks by today. hopefully with in this week you will hear good news


----------



## ashadi

rohitk said:


> hunganh07 , UdayNSW
> 
> any update ??? Why the hell its taking time in our case.
> 
> Apparently our cases are the most easiest case ever CO will get. I am getting tense now


Don't worry dear keep patience it will pay off. You all will get golden mail soon.


----------



## rohitk

rohitk said:


> hunganh07 , UdayNSW
> 
> any update ??? Why the hell its taking time in our case.
> 
> Apparently our cases are the most easiest case ever CO will get. I am getting tense now


Hey guys Just an update got my grant just now  


Thanks everyone . 

Time line : apply on 16th May 
Grant : 17th June 

CO never allocated 
CO was : Team 33
GSM Brisbane


Hope it helps 

All the best guys


----------



## vivekshankar13

*PR Grant Received!!*

Hi All,
Absolutely delighted to tell you that I got my grant today!! Would take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for the value you added in this forum, and for your constant encouragement.



Please see my signature for my timeline. I'll be happy to help if you have any questions.

Congratulations to all those who have got the grant in the last few days, and all the best to the ones waiting.

Best Regards,
Vivek


----------



## robertmurray7782

rohitk said:


> hunganh07 , UdayNSW
> 
> any update ??? Why the hell its taking time in our case.
> 
> Apparently our cases are the most easiest case ever CO will get. I am getting tense now


Bro, I've been following you with a delay from nsw to here. You're always positive for other people and their good news so sincerely hope you get it soon.


----------



## robertmurray7782

Ok, should have hit F5. Congrats!


----------



## pradinlr

rohitk said:


> Hey guys Just an update got my grant just now
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone .
> 
> Time line : apply on 16th May
> Grant : 17th June
> 
> CO never allocated
> CO was : Team 33
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> All the best guys




Congratulations buddy.....
its time to celebrate :clap2::clap2:

Have fun


----------



## australia.ind

ashadi said:


> Yippeee Got a Golden mail today. My Meds were referred but not sure when but it went through. Thank you all for your support.
> 
> I pray everyone waiting for grants eagerly gets golden mail soon.


Congrats ..When ur medicals were cleared??


----------



## anis159

greenbangla said:


> Congratulation Anis!!!!!
> Could you share your timeline and the initial of CO.


MY CO was AM.
eVisa Applied : 4-May-2013
upload all the documents: 8-May-2013
CO Assign: 16-May-2013 and requested for more documents by 13-JUN-2013
VISA grant: 17-JUN-2013


----------



## Devang

Hey Ashadi,

Congratulations!!!!!! Please share your time lines


----------



## Devang

Hey Ashadi,

Congratulations ¡!!!!!!! Please share your time lines


----------



## vishsang

vivekshankar13 said:


> Hi All,
> Absolutely delighted to tell you that I got my grant today!! Would take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for the value you added in this forum, and for your constant encouragement.
> 
> 
> 
> Please see my signature for my timeline. I'll be happy to help if you have any questions.
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have got the grant in the last few days, and all the best to the ones waiting.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vivek


Congrats!


----------



## Nurse

akmirror said:


> Thanks for that. And how long will they take to upload in their system or send to DIAC ?


I received my grant letter before I received the medicals.... So as soon as they finalize the medical, the visa officer can see it in the system and grants the visa as long as all the requirements are met...


----------



## anis159

rahulmenda said:


> Hi All,
> Can any body help me out. I applied on May 20th for Visa ans CO Allotted on 3rd June. Co asked me to send form 16, 3 out of 4 years payslips, bank statements showing salary credited, my spouse education docs and medicals. I applied all the docs and have to go for medicals. Earlier i sent all the doc like PCC etc
> 
> can any body tell me what will be next process after sending medicals? DO CO asks any other doc. If all well, In how many days we can except the visa grant ?
> 
> waiting for reply


Upload medicals docs within 28 days time period. Then, CO will assess all your documents and will reply you.


----------



## ashadi

Devang said:


> Hey Ashadi,
> 
> Congratulations ¡!!!!!!! Please share your time lines


Thank you very much
My Time lines

ACS : 31/July/2012
Positive Skill Assesement : 28/Sept/2012
Lodged South Australia for State Sponsorship : 25/Dec/2012
Positive Nomination and EOI : 18/Feb/2013
Lodged 190 VISA : 28/Feb/2013
Grant : 17/06/2013


----------



## Devang

Just for reference why it took so much time for your grant did you do your medicals and pcc late out what happened


----------



## haryk

vivekshankar13 said:


> Hi All,
> Absolutely delighted to tell you that I got my grant today!! Would take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for the value you added in this forum, and for your constant encouragement.
> 
> 
> 
> Please see my signature for my timeline. I'll be happy to help if you have any questions.
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have got the grant in the last few days, and all the best to the ones waiting.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vivek


Congratulations


----------



## Radiantrhino

Hello everyone, 
I would like to know if anyone on this forum is from the shipping industry. 
The reason being that my husband has sailed on ships that are UK flagged for over 10 year and his company is based in UK. Neither he nor me have ever lived in UK in the past 10 years. But the CO is now asking my husband to get UK PCC since he has worked on UK ships. Since we do not have an address, does anyone know the procedure to follow for a UK PCC and also how long would it take? This has come as a shock to us towards the end of our entire procedure and we are taken aback......at the moment very confused. We would be glad to get any information/guidance regarding this.

Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## dharmesh

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello everyone,
> I would like to know if anyone on this forum is from the shipping industry.
> The reason being that my husband has sailed on ships that are UK flagged for over 10 year and his company is based in UK. Neither he nor me have ever lived in UK in the past 10 years. But the CO is now asking my husband to get UK PCC since he has worked on UK ships. Since we do not have an address, does anyone know the procedure to follow for a UK PCC and also how long would it take? This has come as a shock to us towards the end of our entire procedure and we are taken aback......at the moment very confused. We would be glad to get any information/guidance regarding this.
> 
> Thanks to all in advance.


Hi you can check the following link.

http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

Best would be to mail them at following email:

[email protected]

They respond to you query very quickly. Explain your situation and see what they respond.


----------



## Radiantrhino

dharmesh said:


> Hi you can check the following link.
> 
> http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx
> 
> Best would be to mail them at following email:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> They respond to you query very quickly. Explain your situation and see what they respond.


Thank you very much Dharmesh.


----------



## applyoz

vishsang said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is finally THAT day. After what seemed like a long wait, our grant is finally here. :dance: :dance: :dance:
> I know our wait was not all that long, but I've been "blessed" with very little patience and the silence from our C/O was a bit hard to digest.
> 
> Many thanks to you wonderful forum-family-members (I won't name you individually because it won't be fair if I accidentally missed even one of you). Knowing that we are in it together helped a lot! And thanks to the hubby, for being patient with me. I've been worse than godzilla
> 
> Don't have definite travel plans yet since we've to chalk out next steps... resignations, notice periods, job-hunt, the move....
> But saving that for tomorrow. Today, I will savour this moment.
> 
> Good luck to all those of you who are waiting for your grants! I wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> I definitely have the best intentions regarding hanging around and helping you all. But if you find that in the next few weeks I am not online very often, then forgive me as I am planning the move. You can always PM me to grab my attention.
> 
> Thank you ...


Lovely Vishsang... amazing news.. God bless you both... see you in Ozzie land


----------



## sachdevar

Hello Friends !

I have one question....

With which email id , i mus t search in my email box for Co allocation....
if i search *@immi.gov.au * in my mail box, will i able to find Co allocation email (Off-course if allocated) ....(i am afraid , a i have lot of emails a day)......and don't want to miss that email ....

and yes CO contact is required for me as my PCC and Meds are pending (because of my circumstances)

My primary inquiry is about CO allocation notification.....


----------



## applyoz

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a quick query.
> Will employment verification happen even for the dependent(secondary applicant) or is it just for the primary applicant.


If the secondary applicant* has claimed points for experience*, then the verification could happen. Else, from what i have seen in the forum it doesn't happen.


----------



## applyoz

vivekshankar13 said:


> Hi All,
> Absolutely delighted to tell you that I got my grant today!! Would take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for the value you added in this forum, and for your constant encouragement.
> 
> 
> 
> Please see my signature for my timeline. I'll be happy to help if you have any questions.
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have got the grant in the last few days, and all the best to the ones waiting.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Vivek


Congratulations. All the best:clap2:


----------



## JoannaAch

sachdevar said:


> Hello Friends !
> 
> I have one question....
> 
> With which email id , i mus t search in my email box for Co allocation....
> if i search *@immi.gov.au * in my mail box, will i able to find Co allocation email (Off-course if allocated) ....(i am afraid , a i have lot of emails a day)......and don't want to miss that email ....
> 
> and yes CO contact is required for me as my PCC and Meds are pending (because of my circumstances)
> 
> My primary inquiry is about CO allocation notification.....


Yes, my CO contacted me from e-mail @ immi.gov.au


----------



## rahulmenda

rupinder.jit said:


> CO is currently verifying the document that you sent, It may take 1-2 weeks for grant, if your meds are finalized.


Thank you alot for reply. really its a very useful info :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ravviv

*Unable to upload the docs*

Hi All,

I tried to upload my PCC document.But i am unable to upload due to the error "Unable to attach document.Maximum number of files allowed has been reached.".Do somebody face this problem.Please guide me on what to do next to overcome this error..

190 Lodged :29/May/2013 CO and Grant : Awaiting ..


----------



## PPbad

There is a limit of 60 files to upload in the site . You could now send this to your CO.

Chk this site for info

http://www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/general-skilled-migration-attachments.htm



ravviv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I tried to upload my PCC document.But i am unable to upload due to the error "Unable to attach document.Maximum number of files allowed has been reached.".Do somebody face this problem.Please guide me on what to do next to overcome this error..
> 
> 190 Lodged :29/May/2013 CO and Grant : Awaiting ..


----------



## ravviv

Thanks...I got the below solution from this forum :

"This is a known issue in the EVisa system at this point of time. I too faced the issue while uploading my family's documents.

You may do the below in your case - 
Upload the documents for your spouse and kids under the main applicant's name. In the description field for each documents, specify the person's name for whom the document is uploaded, followed by the a short description of document type. Good luck!

A sample description for such uploads may be:
Person A - Document Type (not able to upload the document under Person A's profile)

Case officer would understand that you had to do this because of system issues."

Thanks to appubabu


----------



## Simtan

anis159 said:


> MY CO was AM.
> eVisa Applied : 4-May-2013
> upload all the documents: 8-May-2013
> CO Assign: 16-May-2013 and requested for more documents by 13-JUN-2013
> VISA grant: 17-JUN-2013


Hello,

My CO initials are also.AM
Last date to submit all docs was 6 th June 2013
Submitted the same..

Now waiting...do not know ..how much time it will take?

Application status is " in progress"


----------



## showeb23

Hi Guys,

I have a question about 189 visa cost.In the immi website,I found 1st installment is 3060 AUD.and send installment is 4025 Aud for the depedent who doesnt have functional english.So my question is: does it mean visa charge for 1st applicant is only 3060 Aud? second installment only for dependent?not for 1st applicant? realy appreciate if you guys clarify it.

THanks


----------



## showeb23

Hi Guys,

I have a question about 189 visa cost.In the immi website,I found 1st installment is 3060 AUD.and send installment is 4025 Aud for the depedent who doesnt have functional english.So my question is: does it mean visa charge for 1st applicant is only 3060 Aud? second installment only for dependent?not for 1st applicant? realy appreciate if you guys clarify it.

THanks


----------



## chattri

showeb23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question about 189 visa cost.In the immi website,I found 1st installment is 3060 AUD.and send installment is 4025 Aud for the depedent who doesnt have functional english.So my question is: does it mean visa charge for 1st applicant is only 3060 Aud? second installment only for dependent?not for 1st applicant? realy appreciate if you guys clarify it.
> 
> THanks


Hi showeb23

3060 is the visa charges for both the applicants (if both have functional English)..Being a primary applicant you have to have functional English to get points for your visa application....
If the secondary applicant is also able to prove that he/she has functional English by taking IELTS then the visa fees is only 3060...but if not then you have to pay 4025 aud extra for the secondary applicant...(as he would have to enrol for English classes after landing in Australia )


----------



## udayNSW

Hi Guys,

I have observed something,
The organize health examinations tab was active before and it disappeared after my medicals and I got a different tab now asking for my Form80 in my form,

I think the CO is communicating with us through the visa link as i didnt submit my wife's form80 yet,

Can i be right??


----------



## showeb23

chattri said:


> Hi showeb23
> 
> 3060 is the visa charges for both the applicants (if both have functional English)..Being a primary applicant you have to have functional English to get points for your visa application....
> If the secondary applicant is also able to prove that he/she has functional English by taking IELTS then the visa fees is only 3060...but if not then you have to pay 4025 aud extra for the secondary applicant...(as he would have to enrol for English classes after landing in Australia )


Hi Chattri,

Thanks a lot for your explanation.Initially I thought I have to pay both 1st instalment and second installment.As me and my wife both have IELTS over 4.5 so my total visa cost(1st instalment+ second instalment) would be 3060 aud.Please let me know if I am still have any wrong thought.It was a big blow for me as I was really tensed how to manage (3060+4025) Aud. 

Thanks


----------



## earldro

showeb23 said:


> Hi Chattri,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your explanation.Initially I thought I have to pay both 1st instalment and second installment.As me and my wife both have IELTS over 4.5 so my total visa cost(1st instalment+ second instalment) would be 3060 aud.Please let me know if I am still have any wrong thought.It was a big blow for me as I was really tensed how to manage (3060+4025) Aud.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

There's no such thing as installments.. it's one payment of AUD 3060 for your entire family (wife and kids).

Hope this clarifies.

Earl


----------



## chattri

showeb23 said:


> Hi Chattri,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your explanation.Initially I thought I have to pay both 1st instalment and second installment.As me and my wife both have IELTS over 4.5 so my total visa cost(1st instalment+ second instalment) would be 3060 aud.Please let me know if I am still have any wrong thought.It was a big blow for me as I was really tensed how to manage (3060+4025) Aud.
> 
> Thanks


Has the IELTS score changed??
Becoz when I filed for my visa...the primary applicant should have above 6 or 7 to score points...
I think if your IELTS score is less than 6 then as primary applicant you wont be scoring any points...
What is the minimum score for secondary applicant on the immigration website...if its 4.5 then you wouldn't have to pay 4025 AUD...then yes your visa cost would be 3060 AUD...
Just check on the website for primary applicant (whether with a score of more than 4.5 and less than 6/7 will you meet the visa requirement or not...)


----------



## chattri

udayNSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have observed something,
> The organize health examinations tab was active before and it disappeared after my medicals and I got a different tab now asking for my Form80 in my form,
> 
> I think the CO is communicating with us through the visa link as i didnt submit my wife's form80 yet,
> 
> Can i be right??


Yups you can be...
Because I never got the Form 80 tab on my visa link...that was asked by the CO on mail...
So maybe now CO is communicating using visa links for documents...
Upload the form asap and wait for further communication..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## showeb23

Hi Earl and Chattri,

Thanks alot for your information.Yah for 1st app it shud be IELTS 7 and for 2nd IELTS shud be 4.5. I was actually confuse about the payment.Really appriciated for your info


----------



## udayNSW

Hi guys.

Let me confirm this again,
I can fill the form online and just take the print out of the last page and sign it and upload it right??

Or Is it mandate to fill the application manually??


----------



## prototype_nsx

showeb23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question about 189 visa cost.In the immi website,I found 1st installment is 3060 AUD.and send installment is 4025 Aud for the depedent who doesnt have functional english.So my question is: does it mean visa charge for 1st applicant is only 3060 Aud? second installment only for dependent?not for 1st applicant? realy appreciate if you guys clarify it.
> 
> THanks


you are correct.


----------



## zkhan

showeb23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question about 189 visa cost.In the immi website,I found 1st installment is 3060 AUD.and send installment is 4025 Aud for the depedent who doesnt have functional english.So my question is: does it mean visa charge for 1st applicant is only 3060 Aud? second installment only for dependent?not for 1st applicant? realy appreciate if you guys clarify it.
> 
> THanks


It is for dependent who doesn't have functional English knowledge. For primary applicant the minimum requirement is IELTS 6 and above and there is no escaping that.


----------



## chattri

udayNSW said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Let me confirm this again,
> I can fill the form online and just take the print out of the last page and sign it and upload it right??
> 
> Or Is it mandate to fill the application manually??


Yups you can fill the form online and print the last page, sign it and upload it...


----------



## kish199

guys
is form 80 a must for speedy grant for HR countries like india
and in form 80 for DIAC
do i need to specify my visa rejections to the US


----------



## vishsang

applyoz said:


> Lovely Vishsang... amazing news.. God bless you both... see you in Ozzie land


Thanks


----------



## australia.ind

vishsang said:


> Thanks


Wow!!! Great new dear!!!Sorry I wasn't checking lask week....congrats!!!!party time


----------



## vishsang

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!! Great new dear!!!Sorry I wasn't checking lask week....congrats!!!!party time


Thanks, australia.ind! I hope it is your turn soon


----------



## k.emper

If you open a Fixed Deposit with ICICI bank, you can opt for an Instant Credit Card. On this card they will allow you a credit limit upto 80% of your Fixed Deposit Amount. 
So you can probably try this option....Once your purpose is served, you may wish to close the FD.
Btw, this is how I managed to pay my visa application fees last week.

All the best.



dragoman said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am more than hopeful to get an Invite on Monday for my EOI submitted with 65 points , that y straight away joining this forum !
> 
> Need some urgent advice :
> 
> For paying the Immigration fees , I am trying my best to get the credit limit increased from Bank , but facing some issues ! They can't make it 3 times as currently its less than 50 K .
> 
> What is the next option of paying the money then ? Bank Draft ? Please advise as I am sure almost all of you must have gone thru this ...
> 
> Dragoman


----------



## jogiyogi

num_tareq said:


> 233512|IELTS: 7.5, EOI:17/01/2013, Inv:21/01/2013, App: 06/02/2013, CO GSM ADELAIDE T7: 03/04/2013, PCC-BD: 26/05/2013, Grant: :ranger:
> 
> Very very frustrating time going on.................


We are on the same table mate. Really this waiting is killing me every moment.

I can not plan anything and I am truely sacrifying with my career. Just today got my new Dubai visa from number one IT company in Dubai but I can not join since I have to inform my CO about my job change and it will surely delay my grant that I don't want to do.

By the way, what is the status of your application? Mine is under routine process.


----------



## padmav333

Hi All,

I AM HAPPY TO SAY THAT I GOT MY GOLDEN MAIL NOW

Time lines:

SS Granged: May 17th
Visa Lodged: 28 MAY
VISA Granted : 18th June

Thanks for all your support and wish you all the best.


----------



## sydneydreams

Hi guys.need your help.
Wats the processing time for indian pcc applied from sydney if it is referred to authorties in india


----------



## udayNSW

padmav333 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I AM HAPPY TO SAY THAT I GOT MY GOLDEN MAIL NOW
> 
> Time lines:
> 
> SS Granged: May 17th
> Visa Lodged: 28 MAY
> VISA Granted : 18th June
> 
> Thanks for all your support and wish you all the best.


My hearty congratulations to you,

You have got the visa very fast....


----------



## udayNSW

Hi Guys,

I just spoke to DIAC and they informed me that:

1.We can fill the forms via Adobe editor,
2.Form-80 is mandate for all the applicants over 18 years of age,
3.They have informed me that my case is assigned to team 33 and also told me the CO's name and also gave me the email to contact him.


Thanks,
K.UdayKumar.


----------



## ils2_fly

padmav333 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I AM HAPPY TO SAY THAT I GOT MY GOLDEN MAIL NOW
> 
> Time lines:
> 
> SS Granged: May 17th
> Visa Lodged: 28 MAY
> VISA Granted : 18th June
> 
> Thanks for all your support and wish you all the best.


Congrats padmav.


----------



## earldro

padmav333 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I AM HAPPY TO SAY THAT I GOT MY GOLDEN MAIL NOW
> 
> Time lines:
> 
> SS Granged: May 17th
> Visa Lodged: 28 MAY
> VISA Granted : 18th June
> 
> Thanks for all your support and wish you all the best.


Wow... Congratulations... Did you upload all documents including PCC and medicals before CO could be assigned?

Earl


----------



## kish199

Experienced and Seniors Pls advice
*Do i need to mention my US visa rejections in form 80?* for DIAC-190


----------



## sydneydreams

sydneydreams said:


> Hi guys.need your help.
> Wats the processing time for indian pcc applied from sydney if it is referred to authorties in india


Hey guys plz respond


----------



## padmav333

Hi,

Uploaded all the documents before CO allocated.


----------



## sahaque

*Naati*

Hello All,

Is there anyone who has sat for NAATI 'paraprofessional interpreter' or 'professional translator'? Which one would be easier?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chandustorageadm

padmav333 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Uploaded all the documents before CO allocated.


Hi,
Congrats,
I am going to raise my visa today. 
Could you please let me know the process of applying for PCC, if you are from india.


----------



## hunganh07

padmav333 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I AM HAPPY TO SAY THAT I GOT MY GOLDEN MAIL NOW
> 
> Time lines:
> 
> SS Granged: May 17th
> Visa Lodged: 28 MAY
> VISA Granted : 18th June
> 
> Thanks for all your support and wish you all the best.


Congratulations! But I am so jealous!


----------



## TOPGUN

hunganh07 said:


> Congratulations! But I am so jealous!


 hahahahhahah


----------



## RAJ198021

hi udaynsw....

can u let me know telephone numbers of DIAC? I have tried calling the national telephone number mentioned on their website, but it just doesnt connect.....


----------



## hunganh07

TOPGUN said:


> hahahahhahah


You know what I meant huh TOPGUN? And you know how my feelings, don't you? 
Oh well, nothing we can do rather than waiting


----------



## hunganh07

I have a problem going to the DIAC website. Anyone has the same problem?


----------



## padmav333

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> Congrats,
> I am going to raise my visa today.
> Could you please let me know the process of applying for PCC, if you are from india.


Hi,

I have taken online appointment from
https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink
For PSK Ameerpet – Hyderabad. Total process for PCC took 4 hrs and they have given the letter at the final counter.


----------



## kish199

Seniors/Experienced Pls help
*
Do i need to mention US visa rejections in Form 80*


----------



## mah22

padmav333 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I AM HAPPY TO SAY THAT I GOT MY GOLDEN MAIL NOW
> 
> Time lines:
> 
> SS Granged: May 17th
> Visa Lodged: 28 MAY
> VISA Granted : 18th June
> 
> Thanks for all your support and wish you all the best.



hi Padmav333....congrats!!!
who was your CO ?


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi All,

Thanks for Almighty...!!! I received my GRANT today...!!!! 

Thanks for all expat forum members for the guidance provided to me during the process..

I Wish you all the speedy Grant..!!!


----------



## Khan_Oz

Hi All,

Thanks for Almighty...!!! I received my GRANT today...!!!! 

Thanks for all expat forum members for the guidance provided to me during the process..

I Wish you all the speedy Grant..!!!


----------



## rs100

congrats dear.....


----------



## Jonathan1980

While it seems everyone get CO allocated within 4 weeks, I just called DIAC and they said dont trust those number and the standard time is 8 weeks (


----------



## padmav333

mah22 said:


> hi Padmav333....congrats!!!
> who was your CO ?


Team31


----------



## padmav333

padmav333 said:


> Team31


Even we dont that CO has allocated until we got the grant letter...


----------



## PPbad

Congrats first of all on your visa.

Could you please let me know your CO initial.



padmav333 said:


> Team31


----------



## ravviv

padmav333 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have taken online appointment from
> https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink
> For PSK Ameerpet – Hyderabad. Total process for PCC took 4 hrs and they have given the letter at the final counter.


PCC for me have taken 23 days.The thing is that ,place of issuance of the passport and the place of PCC application are different.If you place of issuance of passport and the PCC application location are same then u will be getting PCC in a day.Else u have to wait for more than 10 days.


----------



## falss

Congrats for the speedy GRANT....................

I hope too to get the grant soon the waiting time for Grant is killing me.


----------



## greenmiles

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for Almighty...!!! I received my GRANT today...!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all expat forum members for the guidance provided to me during the process..
> 
> I Wish you all the speedy Grant..!!!


Hi khan_oz,

fantastic! congratulations mate! very very fast! who was your co mate ?


----------



## padmav333

PPbad said:


> Congrats first of all on your visa.
> 
> Could you please let me know your CO initial.


Sorry it is team 33, and name is alex...


----------



## earldro

kish199 said:


> Seniors/Experienced Pls help
> 
> Do i need to mention US visa rejections in Form 80


I don't think so, the form only asks for travel.


----------



## ravviv

padmav333 said:


> Even we dont that CO has allocated until we got the grant letter...


So you have uploaded the form80 before?.


----------



## Jonathan1980

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for Almighty...!!! I received my GRANT today...!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all expat forum members for the guidance provided to me during the process..
> 
> I Wish you all the speedy Grant..!!!


Congrats

The waiting part is when to CO allocated, once its through, it seems everything is quite straight forward. 

I dont know based on what rule that CO pick the next applications: time, point or case by case ?


----------



## padmav333

ravviv said:


> So you have uploaded the form80 before?.


We have not uploaded form80 or form 1221..

Everything else uploaded..like PCC done before applying visa..and meds done after the 2 days of visa lodge...


----------



## PPbad

Thank you and best of luck for the future



padmav333 said:


> Sorry it is team 33, and name is alex...


----------



## chandustorageadm

*Receiving error while making visa payment*

Hi,
I am using the ICICI travel card to make the VISA payment. 
However, I am receving the error " Payment Rejected : Bank declined transaction. Please contact your bank for details" while I am trying to make payment. 
last week card week is activated and there is amount of 3060 AUD in that. I reached out to back. They told they couldn't find any decline history on the card. DId one face the issue. looking for help on this. 

Card info: ICICI travel card(VISA)


----------



## chandustorageadm

*error while making the payment*

Hi,
I am using the ICICI travel card to make the VISA payment. 
However, I am receving the error " Payment Rejected : Bank declined transaction. Please contact your bank for details" while I am trying to make payment. 
last week card week is activated and there is amount of 3060 AUD in that. I reached out to back. They told they couldn't find any decline history on the card. DId one face the issue. looking for help on this. 

Card info: ICICI travel card(VISA)


----------



## falss

Hi Khan_Oz,

What are the initials of your CO?


----------



## ils2_fly

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for Almighty...!!! I received my GRANT today...!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all expat forum members for the guidance provided to me during the process..
> 
> I Wish you all the speedy Grant..!!!


COngrats!


----------



## mirza_755

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for Almighty...!!! I received my GRANT today...!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all expat forum members for the guidance provided to me during the process..
> 
> I Wish you all the speedy Grant..!!!


Congrats............Did you apply for 189/190 ? Who was your CO ?


----------



## ITProfessional

*Work Experience after Skills Assessment*

Hi all 
Can anyone kindly help me in my following query?

My skills assessment from ACS has been done positively since last year as Software Engineer. ACS mentioned on the results letter that I have 3.5 years of work experience as Software Engineer. 

I continued to work as Software Engineer after my assessment till further 1.5 years (almost) till now. Hence, my 1st job was of 3.5 years, and skills assessment is done only uptil then. Right after my skills assessment, I switched to my current, 2nd job.

Now, I want to submit my EOI next month, and don’t want to go for a Re-Assessment from ACS.

Plz let me know whether I should:

a)	Claim All 5 years (3.5 years of ACS Assessment and 1.5 years of post- ACS assessment)?
b)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but DO inform DIAC that I am currently working under same ANZSCO code in another company since additional 1.5 years?
c)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but do NOT inform DIAC that I am currently working?
I have enough points (60) , and don’t need additional 5 points as such to submit EOI. But still let me know what’s the best in my case from above 3 options?


Also, I have taken out my Result letter from ACS, and it says the following (Result sent to me last year in end of April):

" Your skills have been assessd to be suitable for migration under Software Engineer code.

Your BAchelor of Science from XYZ University has been assessd as comparable to an AFQ BAchelor degree with a major in computing.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20 hrs per week:

3 years and 6 months
Position: Software ENgineer
Company: ABC
"

Kindly help!
Regards


----------



## ITProfessional

*Work Experience after Skills Assessment*

Hi all 
Can anyone kindly help me in my following query?

My skills assessment from ACS has been done positively since last year as Software Engineer. ACS mentioned on the results letter that I have 3.5 years of work experience as Software Engineer. 

I continued to work as Software Engineer after my assessment till further 1.5 years (almost) till now. Hence, my 1st job was of 3.5 years, and skills assessment is done only uptil then. Right after my skills assessment, I switched to my current, 2nd job.

Now, I want to submit my EOI next month, and don’t want to go for a Re-Assessment from ACS.

Plz let me know whether I should:

a)	Claim All 5 years (3.5 years of ACS Assessment and 1.5 years of post- ACS assessment)?
b)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but DO inform DIAC that I am currently working under same ANZSCO code in another company since additional 1.5 years?
c)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but do NOT inform DIAC that I am currently working?
I have enough points (60) , and don’t need additional 5 points as such to submit EOI. But still let me know what’s the best in my case from above 3 options?


Also, I have taken out my Result letter from ACS, and it says the following (Result sent to me last year in end of April):

" Your skills have been assessd to be suitable for migration under Software Engineer code.

Your BAchelor of Science from XYZ University has been assessd as comparable to an AFQ BAchelor degree with a major in computing.

Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20 hrs per week:

3 years and 6 months
Position: Software ENgineer
Company: ABC
"

Kindly help!
Regards


----------



## vishsang

ITProfessional said:


> Hi all
> Can anyone kindly help me in my following query?
> 
> My skills assessment from ACS has been done positively since last year as Software Engineer. ACS mentioned on the results letter that I have 3.5 years of work experience as Software Engineer.
> 
> I continued to work as Software Engineer after my assessment till further 1.5 years (almost) till now. Hence, my 1st job was of 3.5 years, and skills assessment is done only uptil then. Right after my skills assessment, I switched to my current, 2nd job.
> 
> Now, I want to submit my EOI next month, and don’t want to go for a Re-Assessment from ACS.
> 
> Plz let me know whether I should:
> 
> a)	Claim All 5 years (3.5 years of ACS Assessment and 1.5 years of post- ACS assessment)?
> b)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but DO inform DIAC that I am currently working under same ANZSCO code in another company since additional 1.5 years?
> c)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but do NOT inform DIAC that I am currently working?
> I have enough points (60) , and don’t need additional 5 points as such to submit EOI. But still let me know what’s the best in my case from above 3 options?
> 
> 
> Also, I have taken out my Result letter from ACS, and it says the following (Result sent to me last year in end of April):
> 
> " Your skills have been assessd to be suitable for migration under Software Engineer code.
> 
> Your BAchelor of Science from XYZ University has been assessd as comparable to an AFQ BAchelor degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20 hrs per week:
> 
> 3 years and 6 months
> Position: Software ENgineer
> Company: ABC
> "
> 
> Kindly help!
> Regards


I think you can claim only what is assessed by ACS. Can someone else confirm?


----------



## adila

I got it reissued last year but they just reissued mine with the same experience (the one they assessed before). It seems they just reissue the old document again....with the new dates


----------



## chandustorageadm

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> I am using the ICICI travel card to make the VISA payment.
> However, I am receving the error " Payment Rejected : Bank declined transaction. Please contact your bank for details" while I am trying to make payment.
> last week card week is activated and there is amount of 3060 AUD in that. I reached out to back. They told they couldn't find any decline history on the card. DId one face the issue. looking for help on this.
> 
> Card info: ICICI travel card(VISA)


Its been fixed. I made the payment. Thank you.


----------



## ITProfessional

Even if I dont claim points for additional 1.5 years, still shall I show my current employment to DIA or not?


----------



## greenbangla

*Got My Visa GRANT Today*


Today I am so happy that I have got my most desirable GRANT from my CO.

This forum has helped me a lot in all phases during my application. Thanks to everyone who has helped me a lot with their valuable information and guidance. I hope who are waiting for their GRANT will get it very soon because the process is now more and more fast. For your information, my timeline is given below:

Occupation: 233311
Visa subclass: 190
EOI: 1 Jan 2013
NSW SS applied: 7 Jan 2013
NSW SS approval: 09 May 2013
EVisa lodged: 11 May 2013
PCC: 19 May 2013
Medical: 30 May 2013
Asked for further documents (form 80, Marriage Relationship): 01 Jun 2013
Sent Requested documents to CO: 02 Jun 2013
Visa grant: 18 Jun 2013
Team: Brisbane 34 (CO: L)


----------



## greenbangla

*Got My Visa GRANT Today*


Today I am so happy that I have got my most desirable GRANT from my CO.

This forum has helped me a lot in all phases during my application. Thanks to everyone who has helped me a lot with their valuable information and guidance. I hope who are waiting for their GRANT will get it very soon because the process is now more and more fast. For your information, my timeline is given below:

Occupation: 233311
Visa subclass: 190
EOI: 1 Jan 2013
NSW SS applied: 7 Jan 2013
NSW SS approval: 09 May 2013
EVisa lodged: 11 May 2013
PCC: 19 May 2013
Medical: 30 May 2013
Asked for further documents (form 80, Marriage Relationship): 01 Jun 2013
Sent Requested documents to CO: 02 Jun 2013
Visa grant: 18 Jun 2013
Team: Brisbane 34 (CO: L)


----------



## falss

Congrats...........


----------



## ravviv

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> I am using the ICICI travel card to make the VISA payment.
> However, I am receving the error " Payment Rejected : Bank declined transaction. Please contact your bank for details" while I am trying to make payment.
> last week card week is activated and there is amount of 3060 AUD in that. I reached out to back. They told they couldn't find any decline history on the card. DId one face the issue. looking for help on this.
> 
> Card info: ICICI travel card(VISA)


I think u have the travel card amount of 3060 AUD exactly.The banking system will check for the excess amount like service fee, education tax,bla..bla..so u should have a excess amount of 12000 INR excess for that it will also debited along with the fee


----------



## chandustorageadm

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> I am using the ICICI travel card to make the VISA payment.
> However, I am receving the error " Payment Rejected : Bank declined transaction. Please contact your bank for details" while I am trying to make payment.
> last week card week is activated and there is amount of 3060 AUD in that. I reached out to back. They told they couldn't find any decline history on the card. DId one face the issue. looking for help on this.
> 
> Card info: ICICI travel card(VISA)


It is been fixed .I made the payment. Thank you.


----------



## prototype_nsx

Jonathan1980 said:


> Congrats
> 
> The waiting part is when to CO allocated, once its through, it seems everything is quite straight forward.
> 
> I dont know based on what rule that CO pick the next applications: time, point or case by case ?


Its probably the number of applications being processed vs. the number of applications received


----------



## prototype_nsx

greenbangla said:


> Today I am so happy that I have got my most desirable GRANT from my CO.
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot in all phases during my application. Thanks to everyone who has helped me a lot with their valuable information and guidance. I hope who are waiting for their GRANT will get it very soon because the process is now more and more fast. For your information, my timeline is given below:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> Visa subclass: 190
> EOI: 1 Jan 2013
> NSW SS applied: 7 Jan 2013
> NSW SS approval: 09 May 2013
> EVisa lodged: 11 May 2013
> PCC: 19 May 2013
> Medical: 30 May 2013
> Asked for further documents (form 80, Marriage Relationship): 01 Jun 2013
> Sent Requested documents to CO: 02 Jun 2013
> Visa grant: 18 Jun 2013
> Team: Brisbane 34 (CO: L)


Congrats!!


----------



## hunganh07

greenbangla said:


> Today I am so happy that I have got my most desirable GRANT from my CO.
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot in all phases during my application. Thanks to everyone who has helped me a lot with their valuable information and guidance. I hope who are waiting for their GRANT will get it very soon because the process is now more and more fast. For your information, my timeline is given below:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> Visa subclass: 190
> EOI: 1 Jan 2013
> NSW SS applied: 7 Jan 2013
> NSW SS approval: 09 May 2013
> EVisa lodged: 11 May 2013
> PCC: 19 May 2013
> Medical: 30 May 2013
> Asked for further documents (form 80, Marriage Relationship): 01 Jun 2013
> Sent Requested documents to CO: 02 Jun 2013
> Visa grant: 18 Jun 2013
> Team: Brisbane 34 (CO: L)


Congratulations


----------



## Devang

Congratulations


----------



## greenbangla

hunganh07 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks hunganh07


----------



## vishsang

greenbangla said:


> Today I am so happy that I have got my most desirable GRANT from my CO.
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot in all phases during my application. Thanks to everyone who has helped me a lot with their valuable information and guidance. I hope who are waiting for their GRANT will get it very soon because the process is now more and more fast. For your information, my timeline is given below:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> Visa subclass: 190
> EOI: 1 Jan 2013
> NSW SS applied: 7 Jan 2013
> NSW SS approval: 09 May 2013
> EVisa lodged: 11 May 2013
> PCC: 19 May 2013
> Medical: 30 May 2013
> Asked for further documents (form 80, Marriage Relationship): 01 Jun 2013
> Sent Requested documents to CO: 02 Jun 2013
> Visa grant: 18 Jun 2013
> Team: Brisbane 34 (CO: L)


Congrats


----------



## greenbangla

Devang said:


> Congratulations


Thanks Devang


----------



## vishsang

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for Almighty...!!! I received my GRANT today...!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all expat forum members for the guidance provided to me during the process..
> 
> I Wish you all the speedy Grant..!!!


Congrats


----------



## greenbangla

Thanks falss, prototype_nsx and vishsang.


----------



## mirza_755

greenbangla said:


> Today I am so happy that I have got my most desirable GRANT from my CO.
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot in all phases during my application. Thanks to everyone who has helped me a lot with their valuable information and guidance. I hope who are waiting for their GRANT will get it very soon because the process is now more and more fast. For your information, my timeline is given below:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> Visa subclass: 190
> EOI: 1 Jan 2013
> NSW SS applied: 7 Jan 2013
> NSW SS approval: 09 May 2013
> EVisa lodged: 11 May 2013
> PCC: 19 May 2013
> Medical: 30 May 2013
> Asked for further documents (form 80, Marriage Relationship): 01 Jun 2013
> Sent Requested documents to CO: 02 Jun 2013
> Visa grant: 18 Jun 2013
> Team: Brisbane 34 (CO: L)


Congratulations from my heart. Best of luck ...............................


----------



## greenbangla

mirza_755 said:


> Congratulations from my heart. Best of luck ...............................


Thanks Mirza. I hope you will get your GRANT very soon.


----------



## tschaudry

greenbangla said:


> Today I am so happy that I have got my most desirable GRANT from my CO.
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot in all phases during my application. Thanks to everyone who has helped me a lot with their valuable information and guidance. I hope who are waiting for their GRANT will get it very soon because the process is now more and more fast. For your information, my timeline is given below:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> Visa subclass: 190
> EOI: 1 Jan 2013
> NSW SS applied: 7 Jan 2013
> NSW SS approval: 09 May 2013
> EVisa lodged: 11 May 2013
> PCC: 19 May 2013
> Medical: 30 May 2013
> Asked for further documents (form 80, Marriage Relationship): 01 Jun 2013
> Sent Requested documents to CO: 02 Jun 2013
> Visa grant: 18 Jun 2013
> Team: Brisbane 34 (CO: L)


congrats


----------



## jogiyogi

ITProfessional said:


> Hi all
> Can anyone kindly help me in my following query?
> 
> My skills assessment from ACS has been done positively since last year as Software Engineer. ACS mentioned on the results letter that I have 3.5 years of work experience as Software Engineer.
> 
> I continued to work as Software Engineer after my assessment till further 1.5 years (almost) till now. Hence, my 1st job was of 3.5 years, and skills assessment is done only uptil then. Right after my skills assessment, I switched to my current, 2nd job.
> 
> Now, I want to submit my EOI next month, and don’t want to go for a Re-Assessment from ACS.
> 
> Plz let me know whether I should:
> 
> a)	Claim All 5 years (3.5 years of ACS Assessment and 1.5 years of post- ACS assessment)?
> b)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but DO inform DIAC that I am currently working under same ANZSCO code in another company since additional 1.5 years?
> c)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but do NOT inform DIAC that I am currently working?
> I have enough points (60) , and don’t need additional 5 points as such to submit EOI. But still let me know what’s the best in my case from above 3 options?
> 
> 
> Also, I have taken out my Result letter from ACS, and it says the following (Result sent to me last year in end of April):
> 
> " Your skills have been assessd to be suitable for migration under Software Engineer code.
> 
> Your BAchelor of Science from XYZ University has been assessd as comparable to an AFQ BAchelor degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20 hrs per week:
> 
> 3 years and 6 months
> Position: Software ENgineer
> Company: ABC
> "
> 
> Kindly help!
> Regards


Hi, I would strongly suggest to mention your current job while applying for your VISA. We can not show our self jobless/unemployed for last 1.5 years while applying for skilled migration. Irrespective of that, whether you are claiming point or not you should inform DIAC about all of your jobs (present and past both).

Wish you a good luck,
Jogi


----------



## SailOZ

congratulations to all the friends who have received the grant! there is such a positive vibe under this thread

Before I lodge 190, can any of you veterans shed some light on this:

1) Do I need to upload everything including PCC and Medical upfront? (what if my partner hasn't take the IELTS test yet) 

2) based on the date of which, PCC or Medical, the validity of the final visa is decided? will the date of PCC and Medical from my partner count?

3) Where can I find the designated medical center to have the checks? 

These might be some silly questions, but I just can't figure it out on my own. 

Your help is sincerely appreciated!


----------



## TOPGUN

greenbangla said:


> Today I am so happy that I have got my most desirable GRANT from my CO.
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot in all phases during my application. Thanks to everyone who has helped me a lot with their valuable information and guidance. I hope who are waiting for their GRANT will get it very soon because the process is now more and more fast. For your information, my timeline is given below:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> Visa subclass: 190
> EOI: 1 Jan 2013
> NSW SS applied: 7 Jan 2013
> NSW SS approval: 09 May 2013
> EVisa lodged: 11 May 2013
> PCC: 19 May 2013
> Medical: 30 May 2013
> Asked for further documents (form 80, Marriage Relationship): 01 Jun 2013
> Sent Requested documents to CO: 02 Jun 2013
> Visa grant: 18 Jun 2013
> Team: Brisbane 34 (CO: L)


Congratz .... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: U and myself had filed nsw application on same date but I applied on 21st May so still waiting for outcome.:ranger::ranger::ranger:

Happy for you


----------



## ltrifonov

SailOZ said:


> congratulations to all the friends who have received the grant! there is such a positive vibe under this thread
> 
> Before I lodge 190, can any of you veterans shed some light on this:
> 
> 1) Do I need to upload everything including PCC and Medical upfront? (what if my partner hasn't take the IELTS test yet)
> 
> 2) based on the date of which, PCC or Medical, the validity of the final visa is decided? will the date of PCC and Medical from my partner count?
> 
> 3) Where can I find the designated medical center to have the checks?
> 
> These might be some silly questions, but I just can't figure it out on my own.
> 
> Your help is sincerely appreciated!


Hi,
1, Yes, it would speed-up the process;
2, Earlier date of of all;
3, check here:: Malaysia – Panel Physicians

hope it helps!


----------



## greenbangla

tschaudry said:


> congrats


Thanks tschaudry.


----------



## PPbad

Congrats and best wishes for future.



greenbangla said:


> Today I am so happy that I have got my most desirable GRANT from my CO.
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot in all phases during my application. Thanks to everyone who has helped me a lot with their valuable information and guidance. I hope who are waiting for their GRANT will get it very soon because the process is now more and more fast. For your information, my timeline is given below:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> Visa subclass: 190
> EOI: 1 Jan 2013
> NSW SS applied: 7 Jan 2013
> NSW SS approval: 09 May 2013
> EVisa lodged: 11 May 2013
> PCC: 19 May 2013
> Medical: 30 May 2013
> Asked for further documents (form 80, Marriage Relationship): 01 Jun 2013
> Sent Requested documents to CO: 02 Jun 2013
> Visa grant: 18 Jun 2013
> Team: Brisbane 34 (CO: L)


----------



## greenbangla

TOPGUN said:


> Congratz .... :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: U and myself had filed nsw application on same date but I applied on 21st May so still waiting for outcome.:ranger::ranger::ranger:
> 
> Happy for you


Thanks TOPGAN.

I hope you will get your grant very soon.


----------



## aus82

Jonathan1980 said:


> While it seems everyone get CO allocated within 4 weeks, I just called DIAC and they said dont trust those number and the standard time is 8 weeks (


How long have you been waiting for CO?
I applied 10 weeks ago and still have nothing from CO.
I have no idea if he is allocated or not.
Anyone with the same problem?
By the way, on what number did you call DIAC?


----------



## greenbangla

PPbad said:


> Congrats and best wishes for future.


Thanks PPbad.


----------



## chandustorageadm

*questions on PCC*



padmav333 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have taken online appointment from
> https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink
> For PSK Ameerpet – Hyderabad. Total process for PCC took 4 hrs and they have given the letter at the final counter.


Hi
Thanks for providing me the link. 
I am filling the PCC application form. Could you please clarify few things.

Passport is issued by Visakhapatnam passoport office.
I live in chennai from last 6 years, so I want to apply for PCC in chennai passport office. 

While filling the application form: 
Police station Field: Should I need to fill the name of the police station, Under which my living area comes?
References: Can I give the references from my permanent address place.
What documents should I carry to passport on the appointment date along with application form and passport. If any other, do I need to carry originals.
Please provide answers.


----------



## chandustorageadm

*questions on PCC*

Hi, I am from India
I am filling the PCC application form. Could you please clarify few things.

Passport is issued by Visakhapatnam passoport office(Andhra Pradesh).
I live in chennai from last 6 years, so I want to apply for PCC in chennai passport office. 

While filling the application form: 
Police station Field: Should I need to fill the name of the police station, Under which my living area comes?
References: Can I give the references from my permanent address place.
What documents should I carry to passport on the appointment date along with application form and passport. If any other, do I need to carry originals.
Please provide answers.


----------



## Jonathan1980

aus82 said:


> How long have you been waiting for CO?
> I applied 10 weeks ago and still have nothing from CO.
> I have no idea if he is allocated or not.
> Anyone with the same problem?
> By the way, on what number did you call DIAC?


I applied just 2 weeks ago, so techically I still have to wait but if 10 weeks then you should contact them as 8 weeks is maximum time you have to wait for allocation. 

1300 364 613 is the #


----------



## adila

ITProfessional said:


> Even if I dont claim points for additional 1.5 years, still shall I show my current employment to DIA or not?


As far as i think you must show your current employment to the DIAC because it will be helpful to you during your job verification as they will contact your current employer.


----------



## aus82

Jonathan1980 said:


> I applied just 2 weeks ago, so techically I still have to wait but if 10 weeks then you should contact them as 8 weeks is maximum time you have to wait for allocation.
> 
> 1300 364 613 is the #


I keep trying to call on that number but the line is busy all the time. I really don't know what to do, except wait...


----------



## ITProfessional

Ok that was great advice. i also think that.

Also, plz advise about claiming points or not for additional 1.5 years


----------



## SailOZ

ltrifonov said:


> Hi,
> 1, Yes, it would speed-up the process;
> 2, Earlier date of of all;
> 3, check here:: Malaysia – Panel Physicians
> 
> hope it helps!


thank you very much!


----------



## snehaaus

aus82 said:


> How long have you been waiting for CO?
> I applied 10 weeks ago and still have nothing from CO.
> I have no idea if he is allocated or not.
> Anyone with the same problem?
> By the way, on what number did you call DIAC?


Hello guys... I'm in my 6th week now and beginning to worry as there has been no progress... CO.. where are u???? Is till do have my Dubai PCC and then the meds pending.. Getting these done as we speak....
With the new cycle commencing in July, I am wondering what might be the new set of rules for the existing applicants... Hope things go good.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## adila

y not ..Go Ahead and claim . if they accept Good for you ...Otherwise they will atleast assess your 3.5 years of experience So no harm in claiming.


----------



## Jonathan1980

aus82 said:


> I keep trying to call on that number but the line is busy all the time. I really don't know what to do, except wait...


it works till 4 pm only, and 30 mins of waiting is normal


----------



## adila

snehaaus said:


> Hello guys... I'm in my 6th week now and beginning to worry as there has been no progress... CO.. where are u???? Is till do have my Dubai PCC and then the meds pending.. Getting these done as we speak....
> With the new cycle commencing in July, I am wondering what might be the new set of rules for the existing applicants... Hope things go good.. :fingerscrossed:


Dont worry it takes Exactly 10 weeks..eaxctly aftr 10th week i got my e-mail from the CO.


----------



## dharmesh

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi, I am from India
> I am filling the PCC application form. Could you please clarify few things.
> 
> Passport is issued by Visakhapatnam passoport office(Andhra Pradesh).
> I live in chennai from last 6 years, so I want to apply for PCC in chennai passport office.
> 
> While filling the application form:
> Police station Field: Should I need to fill the name of the police station, Under which my living area comes?
> References: Can I give the references from my permanent address place.
> What documents should I carry to passport on the appointment date along with application form and passport. If any other, do I need to carry originals.
> Please provide answers.


First of all I am not sure if you can apply for PCC for a passport that have been issued by other City. My wife's passport was from Nagpur, so she was denied PCC from Mumbai. Please check the same.

References you should give from the place where you stay. I did that.

During appointment only passport is required. but still carry few other documents like address proofs and stuffs. Just in case if needed.


----------



## Jagz

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Jagz,
> 
> 1. If you have single name then you can enter your first name in family name i.e
> Given Name : ABC
> Family Name : ABC
> 
> 2. Are you adding father as well in your visa?
> 3. You can apply for visa since you can provide IELTS result later as well or when CO asks.


Thanks jogiyogi for your response...

I am really concerned regarding partners functional English requirement.. 
He is going to receive result around 4th July and we want to submit application in June to avoid additional charges. But I am worried that If CO doesn't accept husband IELTS score then we may end up paying more as 2nd installment. 
looking forward to hear from someone who has submitted IELTS score after submitting VISA application.

Jagz


----------



## adila

Jagz said:


> Thanks jogiyogi for your response...
> 
> I am really concerned regarding partners functional English requirement..
> He is going to receive result around 4th July and we want to submit application in June to avoid additional charges. But I am worried that If CO doesn't accept husband IELTS score then we may end up paying more as 2nd installment.
> looking forward to hear from someone who has submitted IELTS score after submitting VISA application.
> 
> Jagz


Did u hear about submitting a documnt which says yor soupde's medium of study was ENglish?
That is called English Proficiency letter and is granted from the college/university.


----------



## Jagz

adila said:


> Did u hear about submitting a documnt which says yor soupde's medium of study was ENglish?
> That is called English Proficiency letter and is granted from the college/university.


Yes.. but as he did through distance learning ... IELTS is the only option.


----------



## jogiyogi

ITProfessional said:


> Ok that was great advice. i also think that.
> 
> Also, plz advise about claiming points or not for additional 1.5 years


You should claim point for that if you can get it. The more you have is better for you.

Else you can leave it If you have already met the desired points.


----------



## vishsang

jogiyogi said:


> You should claim point for that if you can get it. The more you have is better for you.
> 
> Else you can leave it If you have already met the desired points.


Sorry if I wasn't clear before...

You should definitely mention your employment details for the last 1.5 years. But my concern is if you can claim points for this unassessed employment. I don't know the answer to this for sure. Just raising the doubt. Sorry.


----------



## padmav333

Could not able to view/download the grant letter in evisa, getting this error.
HTTP Status 500 - Internal Error
Seniors: can any one of you help me?


----------



## ltrifonov

padmav333 said:


> Could not able to view/download the grant letter in evisa, getting this error.
> HTTP Status 500 - Internal Error
> Seniors: can any one of you help me?


Status 500 is internal server error  it is a self explanatory message.
Hence, only "seniors" supporting the DIAC servers can help  

Just wait and try again in few minutes, mate.
And hey, congrats for your visa grant !!!


----------



## nazarwaheed

kish199 said:


> Experienced and Seniors Pls advice
> *Do i need to mention my US visa rejections in form 80?* for DIAC-190


yes !! you must mention it as it is asked


----------



## nazarwaheed

*Congrats*

Congrats to all of you who got the Grant for far !!!

Its a positive sign and the COs are working very fast i must say including my CO who is really dedicated and replies well within the time.

The website is having some issues every now and then. So just wait and try again later.


----------



## ils2_fly

greenbangla said:


> Today I am so happy that I have got my most desirable GRANT from my CO.
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot in all phases during my application. Thanks to everyone who has helped me a lot with their valuable information and guidance. I hope who are waiting for their GRANT will get it very soon because the process is now more and more fast. For your information, my timeline is given below:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> Visa subclass: 190
> EOI: 1 Jan 2013
> NSW SS applied: 7 Jan 2013
> NSW SS approval: 09 May 2013
> EVisa lodged: 11 May 2013
> PCC: 19 May 2013
> Medical: 30 May 2013
> Asked for further documents (form 80, Marriage Relationship): 01 Jun 2013
> Sent Requested documents to CO: 02 Jun 2013
> Visa grant: 18 Jun 2013
> Team: Brisbane 34 (CO: L)


Congrats mate & best wishes for your next steps! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Awaing for a grand party..............:lalala::lalala:


----------



## chandustorageadm

ravviv said:


> I think u have the travel card amount of 3060 AUD exactly.The banking system will check for the excess amount like service fee, education tax,bla..bla..so u should have a excess amount of 12000 INR excess for that it will also debited along with the fee


Ravi,
Thanks for the reply.It was fixed. I have to enable the online trascaction fecility for the card. which is will be active for 24 hours only.


----------



## turka

*Visa granted!!*

Hi All,

Today is my day.. I am so happy to say that my Visa granted today in the morning

I prepared it myself and i really appreciate you guys support and advice all the time. 
I could have not completed it myself if no one helped me.

I came to Australia alone for University study when i was 19. It was so tough time for young boy to go through the hardship.
It has already been in around 5 years now.. i do now know why it went through my mind when i see the golden mail..

Back to the topic, anyway, i would be here for a while to help the others who are in trouble with similar issues like me.

Once again, Thank you all for the support and kindness..

This is my timeline as below,

NSW sponsorship applied 29th March
NSW approved 28th May
EOI approved 29th May
190 lodged 29th May
Co allocated 12th June(Form 80 request)
Visa grated 18th June

Thanks guys.... Thanks!!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...3.100000545524259&type=1&theater&notif_t=like

The above is my facebook address. If you all do not mind, please come, comment and celebrate my happy day!! 

I am extremely happy now!!


----------



## sabrez

Hi All,

Got the pretty golden mail today. Although my medicals were referred, it took just more than a week for the grant to come. Now starts the arduous task of looking for a job. 

I thank this forum and all its members for their support. I'll also continue to support you guys like you have done for me..

Thanks,
Sabrez

-----------------------------------------------------------
EOI/Vic SS invitation: 4/2/13|Visa applied: 8/3/13|CO:26/4/13|PCC/Meds: 4/6/13|Meds Referred: 10/6/13 Grant: 18/6/13


----------



## greenmiles

*Attention Jogiyogi*



jogiyogi said:


> Hi, I would strongly suggest to mention your current job while applying for your VISA. We can not show our self jobless/unemployed for last 1.5 years while applying for skilled migration. Irrespective of that, whether you are claiming point or not you should inform DIAC about all of your jobs (present and past both).
> 
> Wish you a good luck,
> Jogi


Hi Jogiyogi,

Would you please clarify on what ground you are saying that we can not show our unemployment for last 1.5 years for skilled migration ???

In form 80, they instructed to include the all employed and unemployed periods.....

thank you in advance....


----------



## sabrez

Hi All,

Got the pretty golden mail today. Although my medicals were referred, it took just more than a week for the grant to come. Now starts the arduous task of looking for a job. 

I thank this forum and all its members for their support. I'll also continue to support you guys like you have done for me..

Thanks,
Sabrez

-----------------------------------------------------------
EOI/Vic SS invitation: 4/2/13|Visa applied: 8/3/13|CO:26/4/13|PCC/Meds: 4/6/13|Meds Referred: 10/6/13 Grant: 18/6/13


----------



## mirza_755

sabrez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the pretty golden mail today. Although my medicals were referred, it took just more than a week for the grant to come. Now starts the arduous task of looking for a job.
> 
> I thank this forum and all its members for their support. I'll also continue to support you guys like you have done for me..
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> EOI/Vic SS invitation: 4/2/13|Visa applied: 8/3/13|CO:26/4/13|PCC/Meds: 4/6/13|Meds Referred: 10/6/13 Grant: 18/6/13


Congrats .................Go Ahead


----------



## PPbad

Congrats David and Sabrez, all the best for your future


----------



## cprem79

sabrez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the pretty golden mail today. Although my medicals were referred, it took just more than a week for the grant to come. Now starts the arduous task of looking for a job.
> 
> I thank this forum and all its members for their support. I'll also continue to support you guys like you have done for me..
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> EOI/Vic SS invitation: 4/2/13|Visa applied: 8/3/13|CO:26/4/13|PCC/Meds: 4/6/13|Meds Referred: 10/6/13 Grant: 18/6/13


Congrats Sabrez.
All the best.
Please take your time to fill in the below spreadsheet for the waiting members' benefit.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0

Thank you and all the best~


----------



## greenmiles

ITProfessional said:


> Hi all
> Can anyone kindly help me in my following query?
> 
> My skills assessment from ACS has been done positively since last year as Software Engineer. ACS mentioned on the results letter that I have 3.5 years of work experience as Software Engineer.
> 
> I continued to work as Software Engineer after my assessment till further 1.5 years (almost) till now. Hence, my 1st job was of 3.5 years, and skills assessment is done only uptil then. Right after my skills assessment, I switched to my current, 2nd job.
> 
> Now, I want to submit my EOI next month, and don’t want to go for a Re-Assessment from ACS.
> 
> Plz let me know whether I should:
> 
> a)	Claim All 5 years (3.5 years of ACS Assessment and 1.5 years of post- ACS assessment)?
> b)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but DO inform DIAC that I am currently working under same ANZSCO code in another company since additional 1.5 years?
> c)	OR I should Claim points for only 3.5 years of ACS Assessment, but do NOT inform DIAC that I am currently working?
> I have enough points (60) , and don’t need additional 5 points as such to submit EOI. But still let me know what’s the best in my case from above 3 options?
> 
> 
> Also, I have taken out my Result letter from ACS, and it says the following (Result sent to me last year in end of April):
> 
> " Your skills have been assessd to be suitable for migration under Software Engineer code.
> 
> Your BAchelor of Science from XYZ University has been assessd as comparable to an AFQ BAchelor degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20 hrs per week:
> 
> 3 years and 6 months
> Position: Software ENgineer
> Company: ABC
> "
> 
> Kindly help!
> Regards


Hey ITProfessional,

I would strongly suggest you to go for option b that is because if you claim points for 3.5 years of experience and got invitation, eventually you are gonna get your pr, you are not losing anything...

On the other hand, if you claim points for 5 years, of which acs assessed only 3.5 years, in case diac do not accept the additional 1.5 years, DEFINATELY, your application will be rejected because your invitation will be based on 5 years of experience and acs did not included those 1.5 years of experience.....so why should you take this unnecessary risk ???

In both cases, you must mention your current employment and it will have a positive impact on your application as it is on your assessed professional field.....

all the best for your application.....


----------



## chandustorageadm

dharmesh said:


> First of all I am not sure if you can apply for PCC for a passport that have been issued by other City. My wife's passport was from Nagpur, so she was denied PCC from Mumbai. Please check the same.
> 
> References you should give from the place where you stay. I did that.
> 
> During appointment only passport is required. but still carry few other documents like address proofs and stuffs. Just in case if needed.


Thank you.. I will check that.


----------



## greenmiles

greenbangla said:


> Today I am so happy that I have got my most desirable GRANT from my CO.
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot in all phases during my application. Thanks to everyone who has helped me a lot with their valuable information and guidance. I hope who are waiting for their GRANT will get it very soon because the process is now more and more fast. For your information, my timeline is given below:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> Visa subclass: 190
> EOI: 1 Jan 2013
> NSW SS applied: 7 Jan 2013
> NSW SS approval: 09 May 2013
> EVisa lodged: 11 May 2013
> PCC: 19 May 2013
> Medical: 30 May 2013
> Asked for further documents (form 80, Marriage Relationship): 01 Jun 2013
> Sent Requested documents to CO: 02 Jun 2013
> Visa grant: 18 Jun 2013
> Team: Brisbane 34 (CO: L)


Dear greebangla,

Congratulations mate so happy for ya, all the best....


----------



## Devang

Congratulations to both of you


----------



## greenmiles

sabrez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the pretty golden mail today. Although my medicals were referred, it took just more than a week for the grant to come. Now starts the arduous task of looking for a job.
> 
> I thank this forum and all its members for their support. I'll also continue to support you guys like you have done for me..
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> EOI/Vic SS invitation: 4/2/13|Visa applied: 8/3/13|CO:26/4/13|PCC/Meds: 4/6/13|Meds Referred: 10/6/13 Grant: 18/6/13


Congratulations sabrez! all the best....


----------



## udayNSW

I am very happy to see a good number of grants today,

I congratulate each and everyone who got grant today and wish all the best for remaining applicants,

I really appreciate you guys taking out time and posting it on the forum,
It really boosts up our confidence.

I got email from my CO today that he will let me know if he needs anything else.

I hope i will get the approval soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chandustorageadm

*questions on PCC*

Hi,
I am from India. Filling the application form for PCC.
I have to fill the police station field. I should provide the police station address, which my area comes under. Please correct me,if I am wrong.


----------



## rupinder.jit

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> I am from India. Filling the application form for PCC.
> I have to fill the police station field. I should provide the police station address, which my area comes under. Please correct me,if I am wrong.


Yes, police station of your area, just name of the place


----------



## ils2_fly

sabrez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the pretty golden mail today. Although my medicals were referred, it took just more than a week for the grant to come. Now starts the arduous task of looking for a job.
> 
> I thank this forum and all its members for their support. I'll also continue to support you guys like you have done for me..
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> EOI/Vic SS invitation: 4/2/13|Visa applied: 8/3/13|CO:26/4/13|PCC/Meds: 4/6/13|Meds Referred: 10/6/13 Grant: 18/6/13


Congrats.


----------



## chandustorageadm

rupinder.jit said:


> Yes, police station of your area, just name of the place


Thank you Rupinder,


----------



## masud09

My CO asked for VAC2 payment today


----------



## masud09

greenbangla said:


> Today I am so happy that I have got my most desirable GRANT from my CO.
> 
> This forum has helped me a lot in all phases during my application. Thanks to everyone who has helped me a lot with their valuable information and guidance. I hope who are waiting for their GRANT will get it very soon because the process is now more and more fast. For your information, my timeline is given below:
> 
> Occupation: 233311
> Visa subclass: 190
> EOI: 1 Jan 2013
> NSW SS applied: 7 Jan 2013
> NSW SS approval: 09 May 2013
> EVisa lodged: 11 May 2013
> PCC: 19 May 2013
> Medical: 30 May 2013
> Asked for further documents (form 80, Marriage Relationship): 01 Jun 2013
> Sent Requested documents to CO: 02 Jun 2013
> Visa grant: 18 Jun 2013
> Team: Brisbane 34 (CO: L)


Alhadmulillah
Congratulations Bhai!!:clap2:

Me too waiting for grant soon Insha Allah


----------



## Simtan

Hello Friends,

Please tell me..is there anyone whose CO is with same initials "AM" and whose application status is "In Progress" after uploading medical and PCC.

Please respond


----------



## jes123

*190 - live & work for 2 years in the state. Do I have to work in the occupation I sel*

Hello all,

I have a small doubt, If I apply 190 and get state sponsorship, It is stated that applicant has to live and work for 2 years in the state. Does it mean that I have to work in the same occupation I have applied for in the skillselect and in the nomination request.

Please reply.

Thank you.


----------



## Vijay24

Hi,

I received the nomination approval and now I can apply for VISA. Final step! 

Can anyone tell me can we apply for Police Clearance online from Passport.gov.in website?


----------



## abhisve

Hello All,
I have applied for vic SS and have got an ack on 14June. Now is there anything else I can do like arrange some documents and be ready or just wait for 15-16 weeks of the processing time.

Regards 
Abhishek


----------



## nazarwaheed

jes123 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a small doubt, If I apply 190 and get state sponsorship, It is stated that applicant has to live and work for 2 years in the state. Does it mean that I have to work in the same occupation I have applied for in the skillselect and in the nomination request.
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Thank you.


no. u may do any job, studies


----------



## falss

Congrats !









sabrez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the pretty golden mail today. Although my medicals were referred, it took just more than a week for the grant to come. Now starts the arduous task of looking for a job.
> 
> I thank this forum and all its members for their support. I'll also continue to support you guys like you have done for me..
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> EOI/Vic SS invitation: 4/2/13|Visa applied: 8/3/13|CO:26/4/13|PCC/Meds: 4/6/13|Meds Referred: 10/6/13 Grant: 18/6/13


----------



## tobeaussie

****** golden grant recieved *******

I am very very pleased to advise that i have recieved my grant today for 189 visa.

Please check out my timeline for further information. My case officer was L****N

Thanks all for all the help, wealth of information and support and i will be definetely availabe for any help in this regard.

Looks like some issue with signature not changing. 
My Timelines below::
CO alocation: 24 May (CO : L)
Medicals and form 80 submitted: 01st June
Grant 18th June 2013.


----------



## chattri

abhisve said:


> Hello All,
> I have applied for vic SS and have got an ack on 14June. Now is there anything else I can do like arrange some documents and be ready or just wait for 15-16 weeks of the processing time.
> 
> Regards
> Abhishek


Just wait for a response from them...if they require something they will email you..


----------



## madrag

sabrez said:


> Got the pretty golden mail today. Although my medicals were referred, it took just more than a week for the grant to come. Now starts the arduous task of looking for a job.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez





greenbangla said:


> Today I am so happy that I have got my most desirable GRANT from my CO.





tobeaussie said:


> I am very very pleased to advise that i have recieved my grant today for 189 visa.


Congrats guys :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jogiyogi

greenmiles said:


> Hi Jogiyogi,
> 
> Would you please clarify on what ground you are saying that we can not show our unemployment for last 1.5 years for skilled migration ???
> 
> In form 80, they instructed to include the all employed and unemployed periods.....
> 
> thank you in advance....


I was saying because ACS has no information about his new job. However, if he uses form 80 there he can mention about this 1.5 years.

I am sorry since I forgot the form 80 before. I never uploaded it because my CO never asked for it.


----------



## bjtamuli

Vijay24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the nomination approval and now I can apply for VISA. Final step!
> 
> Can anyone tell me can we apply for Police Clearance online from Passport.gov.in website?


You need to apply from passport india website using their recommended option. Complete process is already available for reference.


----------



## Vijay24

bjtamuli said:


> You need to apply from passport india website using their recommended option. Complete process is already available for reference.



Can you please bump that thread?


----------



## ravviv

Vijay24 said:


> Can you please bump that thread?


Hi Vijay,

Below are the steps for obtaining PCC:

1.)Login to the passport login
Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India

2.)Register with ur passport number, use name, password and other details.

3.)When u login , it will show the Applicant home, in which u choose "Apply for Police Clearance Certificate" and give the required information.

4.)Take the print out of the details and visit the nearest PSK and submit the printed form and the necessary formalities.

5.)You will receive the PCC after the formalities/verfications.


----------



## Khan_Oz

greenmiles said:


> Hi khan_oz,
> 
> fantastic! congratulations mate! very very fast! who was your co mate ?



Thank you Greenmiles...!!! yes i received grant within a week after CO is assigned..


----------



## Khan_Oz

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats............Did you apply for 189/190 ? Who was your CO ?



Thank you Mirza...!!! i applied for 189.


----------



## Khan_Oz

falss said:


> Congrats for the speedy GRANT....................
> 
> I hope too to get the grant soon the waiting time for Grant is killing me.



Thank you Falss...!! Wish you the speedy Grant...


----------



## Khan_Oz

rs100 said:


> congrats dear.....


Thank you


----------



## falss

Thanks for your wishes 




Khan_Oz said:


> Thank you Falss...!! Wish you the speedy Grant...


----------



## greenbangla

greenmiles said:


> Dear greebangla,
> 
> Congratulations mate so happy for ya, all the best....


Thanks greenmiles.


----------



## greenbangla

masud09 said:


> Alhadmulillah
> Congratulations Bhai!!:clap2:
> 
> Me too waiting for grant soon Insha Allah


Thanks Masud.

I hope you will get your GRANT very soon.


----------



## greenbangla

tobeaussie said:


> I am very very pleased to advise that i have recieved my grant today for 189 visa.
> 
> Please check out my timeline for further information. My case officer was L****N
> 
> Thanks all for all the help, wealth of information and support and i will be definetely availabe for any help in this regard.
> 
> Looks like some issue with signature not changing.
> My Timelines below::
> CO alocation: 24 May (CO : L)
> Medicals and form 80 submitted: 01st June
> Grant 18th June 2013.


Congratulations tobeaussie!!!!!!

We have got the grant from the same CO on the same day.


----------



## greenbangla

sabrez said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the pretty golden mail today. Although my medicals were referred, it took just more than a week for the grant to come. Now starts the arduous task of looking for a job.
> 
> I thank this forum and all its members for their support. I'll also continue to support you guys like you have done for me..
> 
> Thanks,
> Sabrez
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> EOI/Vic SS invitation: 4/2/13|Visa applied: 8/3/13|CO:26/4/13|PCC/Meds: 4/6/13|Meds Referred: 10/6/13 Grant: 18/6/13


Congratulations sabres!!!!!


----------



## greenbangla

Thanks madrag.


----------



## JasminaCv

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> I am using the ICICI travel card to make the VISA payment.
> However, I am receving the error " Payment Rejected : Bank declined transaction. Please contact your bank for details" while I am trying to make payment.
> last week card week is activated and there is amount of 3060 AUD in that. I reached out to back. They told they couldn't find any decline history on the card. DId one face the issue. looking for help on this.
> 
> Card info: ICICI travel card(VISA)


Is it correct that u got an invitation from NSW even with 6.0 in IELTS?.. I'm asking this because we are in the same situation, we want to apply for SS from NSW, Software Developer, IELTS L6 R8.5 W6 S6.. But we aren't quite sure, which is the min limit in IELTS for this occupation in NSW...And as u know there aren't any data on their official site till July... From previous year i think it was 6.0 , but don't know for sure... This vacuum period is tooo exhausting for us... Everything depend from this with IELTS


----------



## udayNSW

JasminaCv said:


> Is it correct that u got an invitation from NSW even with 6.0 in IELTS?.. I'm asking this because we are in the same situation, we want to apply for SS from NSW, Software Developer, IELTS L6 R8.5 W6 S6.. But we aren't quite sure, which is the min limit in IELTS for this occupation in NSW...And as u know there aren't any data on their official site till July... From previous year i think it was 6.0 , but don't know for sure... This vacuum period is tooo exhausting for us... Everything depend from this with IELTS


Last year it was that i am not sure about this year,
NSW may change its criteria,
You should wait till July 1st.


----------



## udayNSW

ravviv said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> Below are the steps for obtaining PCC:
> 
> 1.)Login to the passport login
> Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India
> 
> 2.)Register with ur passport number, use name, password and other details.
> 
> 3.)When u login , it will show the Applicant home, in which u choose "Apply for Police Clearance Certificate" and give the required information.
> 
> 4.)Take the print out of the details and visit the nearest PSK and submit the printed form and the necessary formalities.
> 
> 5.)You will receive the PCC after the formalities/verfications.



If you are applying for it in Hyderabad you will get the PCC on the same day.


----------



## tobeaussie

Hi all,

Thanks for your kind wishes. I wish everybody waiting in this forum to get a speedy grant... All the best.... GODSPEED.


----------



## sss.shastry

Happy to inform you all that I got the grant Y'day.
Below are my timelines :

*261313 / ACS* - Applied / Result : 29-01-2013 / 28-03-2013
*EOI Applied/Invited* : 28-03-2013/ 31-03-2013
*Visa Applied / Ack *: 13-04-2013
*India PCC* : 02-04-2013
*Meds *: 10-05-2013
*UK PCC* : 17-06-2013
*CO *: 06-05-2013
*Grant *: 18-06-2013

Thanks a lot to all those directly or indirectly helped me in this achievement.
Wish you all the best. Thanks.

~Venkat


----------



## sachdevar

nazarwaheed said:


> Congrats to all of you who got the Grant for far !!!
> 
> Its a positive sign and the COs are working very fast i must say including my CO who is really dedicated and replies well within the time.
> 
> The website is having some issues every now and then. So just wait and try again later.


Hello Nazar....

Even i applied on same date 25th of May , but no hear from CO... (MY PCC and Meds pending , so must be contacted) .....

Can you please let me know...if status changed in Ecomm site from in progress to some other status.... ?


----------



## amcasperforu

Guys please share your thoughts..

I was assigned to a CO in Brisbane Team 34. My CO is questioning me about my claimed on Bachelors degree. I have my Bachelors degree assessed by ACS as AQF Diploma major in computing and my Masters degree assessed as AQF Masters degree minor in computing. 

She said she can only award me 10pts and not the 15pts that I am claiming. Before I lodge I thought of Masters degree is higher than Bachelors degree based on the ACS assessment that I got.

Now I am wondering what other means that I can proof that I am eligible for the claim. I hope somebody can share their experience or thoughts about this.

Thank you and looking forward hearing from you guys.


----------



## dharmesh

sss.shastry said:


> Happy to inform you all that I got the grant Y'day.
> Below are my timelines :
> 
> *261313 / ACS* - Applied / Result : 29-01-2013 / 28-03-2013
> *EOI Applied/Invited* : 28-03-2013/ 31-03-2013
> *Visa Applied / Ack *: 13-04-2013
> *India PCC* : 02-04-2013
> *Meds *: 10-05-2013
> *UK PCC* : 17-06-2013
> *CO *: 06-05-2013
> *Grant *: 18-06-2013
> 
> Thanks a lot to all those directly or indirectly helped me in this achievement.
> Wish you all the best. Thanks.
> 
> ~Venkat


Congratzzz Venkat... Now is the party time and then gear up for the bigger challenge.


----------



## mirza_755

tobeaussie said:


> I am very very pleased to advise that i have recieved my grant today for 189 visa.
> 
> Please check out my timeline for further information. My case officer was L****N
> 
> Thanks all for all the help, wealth of information and support and i will be definetely availabe for any help in this regard.
> 
> Looks like some issue with signature not changing.
> My Timelines below::
> CO alocation: 24 May (CO : L)
> Medicals and form 80 submitted: 01st June
> Grant 18th June 2013.


Congrats


----------



## sss.shastry

Guys,

Quick question reg moving to Australia.

When is the good time to get a job there in IT?
How long does usually one take to get a job?

Any more info on this regard will be greatly appreciable. Thanks.

~Venkat


----------



## mamunmaziz

Khan_Oz said:


> Thank you Greenmiles...!!! yes i received grant within a week after CO is assigned..


congrats. U r lucky


----------



## karenSt

Heyeee many many congratulations )))
good to hear such a speedy grant

I also applied on 8th May and have been assigned Brisbane Team 34 but my meds are now referred and panel doc in India is not advising what the issue is 
Would anyone know how much time referred meds take and what can we do to expedite??? 



Khan_Oz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for Almighty...!!! I received my GRANT today...!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all expat forum members for the guidance provided to me during the process..
> 
> I Wish you all the speedy Grant..!!!


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations, tobeaussie!


----------



## vishsang

sss.shastry said:


> Happy to inform you all that I got the grant Y'day.
> Below are my timelines :
> 
> *261313 / ACS* - Applied / Result : 29-01-2013 / 28-03-2013
> *EOI Applied/Invited* : 28-03-2013/ 31-03-2013
> *Visa Applied / Ack *: 13-04-2013
> *India PCC* : 02-04-2013
> *Meds *: 10-05-2013
> *UK PCC* : 17-06-2013
> *CO *: 06-05-2013
> *Grant *: 18-06-2013
> 
> Thanks a lot to all those directly or indirectly helped me in this achievement.
> Wish you all the best. Thanks.
> 
> ~Venkat



Congratulations!


----------



## num_tareq

*Waiting for grant*



mamunmaziz said:


> congrats. U r lucky


Hi mamun, 

I am frm Bd. My timeline is as under:

EA Ass. (233512): 04.01.13; EOI: 17.01.13; Invitation (189): 21.01.13; App. Lodg.: 06.02.13; CO: 03.4.13 Tm 7 GSM Adelaide; PCC: 26.05.13; Grant: Waiting

Have u ever asked by your CO to send Form 80 or anything else?

My mobile: 01720657577


----------



## ravviv

*Medical ref link disappeared*

Hi All..My Medical report link disappeared from my application.Does it mean my meds are referred.I have taken my medical tests last weeks.


----------



## NVsha

hi all,

wanted to have feedback fro all of you , that i have applied for offlist noination from northern territory, have sent ten job vacancies as supportive, what are the chances and what time will it take.


regards,
neetika.


----------



## jogiyogi

sss.shastry said:


> Happy to inform you all that I got the grant Y'day.
> Below are my timelines :
> 
> *261313 / ACS* - Applied / Result : 29-01-2013 / 28-03-2013
> *EOI Applied/Invited* : 28-03-2013/ 31-03-2013
> *Visa Applied / Ack *: 13-04-2013
> *India PCC* : 02-04-2013
> *Meds *: 10-05-2013
> *UK PCC* : 17-06-2013
> *CO *: 06-05-2013
> *Grant *: 18-06-2013
> 
> Thanks a lot to all those directly or indirectly helped me in this achievement.
> Wish you all the best. Thanks.
> 
> ~Venkat


Many Many congratulations Shastry. All the best for your future in Australia.


----------



## pradinlr

Hi All

When I upload the documents, I see that status has changed to "received" for few. 
And for some status still remains as as "required" only. 

why is it so ??? what could be the reason ???

thanks


----------



## noobrex

jes123 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a small doubt, If I apply 190 and get state sponsorship, It is stated that applicant has to live and work for 2 years in the state. Does it mean that I have to work in the same occupation I have applied for in the skillselect and in the nomination request.
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Thank you.


no its not at all necessary


----------



## zkhan

sss.shastry said:


> Happy to inform you all that I got the grant Y'day.
> Below are my timelines :
> 
> *261313 / ACS* - Applied / Result : 29-01-2013 / 28-03-2013
> *EOI Applied/Invited* : 28-03-2013/ 31-03-2013
> *Visa Applied / Ack *: 13-04-2013
> *India PCC* : 02-04-2013
> *Meds *: 10-05-2013
> *UK PCC* : 17-06-2013
> *CO *: 06-05-2013
> *Grant *: 18-06-2013
> 
> Thanks a lot to all those directly or indirectly helped me in this achievement.
> Wish you all the best. Thanks.
> 
> ~Venkat


Congratulations Venkat


----------



## YSteenkamp

padmav333 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I AM HAPPY TO SAY THAT I GOT MY GOLDEN MAIL NOW
> 
> Time lines:
> 
> SS Granged: May 17th
> Visa Lodged: 28 MAY
> VISA Granted : 18th June
> 
> Thanks for all your support and wish you all the best.


Congrats!! May I please ask you to share your occupation and which state sponsored you?


----------



## YSteenkamp

rohitk said:


> Hey guys Just an update got my grant just now
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone .
> 
> Time line : apply on 16th May
> Grant : 17th June
> 
> CO never allocated
> CO was : Team 33
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> All the best guys


Congrats, please share your occupation and state.


----------



## raminbdjp

*Form 80:*
Q 47 : Give details of all employment including periods of unemployment
_What will be the starting time._

Q. 20 : Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying.
_If I give contact information of friend, is it OK?_

please clarify.


----------



## nazarwaheed

sachdevar said:


> Hello Nazar....
> 
> Even i applied on same date 25th of May , but no hear from CO... (MY PCC and Meds pending , so must be contacted) .....
> 
> Can you please let me know...if status changed in Ecomm site from in progress to some other status.... ?


yes sachdevar. the status of the documents recommended changes to 'requested' if the CO ask for them

do you have an agent to apply on your behalf??


----------



## raminbdjp

FORM 80
Q 49: List all education and qualifications undertaken, including courses completed,

Will it be started from primary education?


----------



## raminbdjp

sorry once again.

FORM 80
Q 49: Course of study? What do they mean? 

For example if someone has bachelor degree in accounting, what will be course of study here?


----------



## cprem79

*Medicals referred*

Dear All,

I had emailed my CO (BH) requesting status on e-medicals since I had done it in May but the status had not changed on the eVisa page so far.
She gave me the below reply:

"_Your health outcomes are not yet available for me to view on e-health. I have followed this up and I can confirm that both your partner’s and your health assessment have been referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further investigation._"

During the medical tests I had confessed of having experienced High BP 2~3 years back but now Iam regularly taking medication and it has been under control since. Will that affect anywhere here?

And if anyone has idea how long does it take to get cleared, kindly let me know.
This issue has really got me down somewhat.


----------



## sachdevar

nazarwaheed said:


> yes sachdevar. the status of the documents recommended changes to 'requested' if the CO ask for them
> 
> do you have an agent to apply on your behalf??


Hello Nazar,
No , I applied by self , I can still see ...my status on right hand corner showing in progress..


----------



## Devang

Hey All,

Organize your health link has disappeared for me and my spouse what does that mean


----------



## ltrifonov

Devang said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Organize your health link has disappeared for me and my spouse what does that mean


It's a System bug, perhaps...
Anyway, I'm in my 6th week, and CO has never contacted me, all the links in my visa app are there, absolutely nothing has changed, except some documents status: received. Front-loaded everything including health and PCC 6 weeks ago.

Feel nervous!


----------



## Devang

I thought I had heard from some one regarding this link getting disappeared so was anxious


----------



## robertmurray7782

ltrifonov said:


> It's a System bug, perhaps...
> Anyway, I'm in my 6th week, and CO has never contacted me, all the links in my visa app are there, absolutely nothing has changed, except some documents status: received. Front-loaded everything including health and PCC 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Feel nervous!


Keep strong man, it's just like the NSW wait. Patience will get us there!


----------



## mamunmaziz

num_tareq said:


> Hi mamun,
> 
> I am frm Bd. My timeline is as under:
> 
> EA Ass. (233512): 04.01.13; EOI: 17.01.13; Invitation (189): 21.01.13; App. Lodg.: 06.02.13; CO: 03.4.13 Tm 7 GSM Adelaide; PCC: 26.05.13; Grant: Waiting
> 
> Have u ever asked by your CO to send Form 80 or anything else?
> 
> My mobile: 01720657577


 

Hello, 
Yah , I had been asked to submit form 80 for me and for my wife also....and CO also said me to submit pay slip and pay statement .


----------



## rupinder.jit

raminbdjp said:


> FORM 80
> Q 49: List all education and qualifications undertaken, including courses completed,
> 
> Will it be started from primary education?


No, after secondary education like only those which you provided in ACS


----------



## ilayarajamtm

udayNSW said:


> I am very happy to see a good number of grants today,
> 
> I congratulate each and everyone who got grant today and wish all the best for remaining applicants,
> 
> I really appreciate you guys taking out time and posting it on the forum,
> It really boosts up our confidence.
> 
> I got email from my CO today that he will let me know if he needs anything else.
> 
> I hope i will get the approval soon. :fingerscrossed:


HI I applied the same date on 17/5/2013 nothing heard from co i ring two days back they mention i got co but no email just waiting for the co email they send a email that co allocate or not ?


----------



## Jonathan1980

mamunmaziz said:


> Hello,
> Yah , I had been asked to submit form 80 for me and for my wife also....and CO also said me to submit pay slip and pay statement .


HI Mamun,

Did CO usually call you directly or did she email you ? Just try to see whats happening next as I have not received any email but some blocked call. 

Thanks


----------



## nazarwaheed

raminbdjp said:


> FORM 80
> Q 49: List all education and qualifications undertaken, including courses completed,
> 
> Will it be started from primary education?



start from your secondary school onward


----------



## robertmurray7782

nazarwaheed said:


> start from your secondary school onward


I just listed university and my agent said that was fine. I always go on the principle of whatever I can claim points for I put down, anything else is not relevant. But, could be wrong.


----------



## shehpar

what are the chances for developer with 60 points in coming applicaiton 189?


----------



## Jonathan1980

Hi all,

For those who have been contacted by CO, is that by phone or via email ? I did not received any email but some blocked calls and I missed these. Dont know whats that about. 

Thanks


----------



## mamunmaziz

Jonathan1980 said:


> HI Mamun,
> 
> Did CO usually call you directly or did she email you ? Just try to see whats happening next as I have not received any email but some blocked call.
> 
> Thanks


No, Actually so far I know CO doesn't call anybody directly, usually CO send e-mail...
That also happen in my case.....
But one thing I like to say that whenever I send a e-mail to CO , I got reply from him/her, whatever ...the reply may came after 3/4 or 7 days later.


----------



## ravviv

*Regarding Medical test info*

Hi All,

Is there anything by which i make sure that my medical test are shared with DIAC.In my application, 'Organize your health' link disappears .Also i have done my medical tests 2 weeks back.


----------



## Jonathan1980

mamunmaziz said:


> No, Actually so far I know CO doesn't call anybody directly, usually CO send e-mail...
> That also happen in my case.....
> But one thing I like to say that whenever I send a e-mail to CO , I got reply from him/her, whatever ...the reply may came after 3/4 or 7 days later.


Thanks mamunmaziz, 

I lodged onshore, are you lodging onshore as well ? Im sure that its more convenient to contact via email for offsore applicants. About the onshore, I dont know if they still email or call. 


Also, back in May, I saw some people cat CO assigned within 2 weeks, but it get slower and slower getting to July 1st.


----------



## Jonathan1980

ravviv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anything by which i make sure that my medical test are shared with DIAC.In my application, 'Organize your health' link disappears .Also i have done my medical tests 2 weeks back.


Call them directly. Disappear is a good sign though.


----------



## sachdevar

ltrifonov said:


> It's a System bug, perhaps...
> Anyway, I'm in my 6th week, and CO has never contacted me, all the links in my visa app are there, absolutely nothing has changed, except some documents status: received. Front-loaded everything including health and PCC 6 weeks ago.
> 
> Feel nervous!


Might be you directly receive golden email ....many times it happened in past with many of forum members....Can you please tell us your Co allocate date ..?

App Lodge = 13 May 
Co allocation ?
Team : Probably Adelaide.. ?


----------



## robertmurray7782

sachdevar said:


> Might be you directly receive golden email ....many times it happened in past with many of forum members....Can you please tell us your Co allocate date ..?
> 
> App Lodge = 13 May
> Co allocation ?
> Team : Probably Adelaide.. ?


Is there any team that is quicker than any other? I am Adelaide but applied much later.


----------



## raminbdjp

nazarwaheed said:


> start from your secondary school onward


Thanks for kind response.
Could you clarify my confusion regarding Q 49 in FORM 80
: Course of study? What do they mean? 

For example if someone has bachelor degree in accounting, what will be course of study here?


----------



## Rambod

*e-medical*

Dear all,
Until now, I had seen some links for downloading some medical forms such as 160 and 26 in "health examination organization" link while surprisingly it indicates e-medical page and some yes/no questions in relation to some self declaration medical questions now. On the other hand, there is no longer exist the link to download mentioned forms. The question is am I supposed to fill out those questions and submit it? if yes, there is a "view client declaration" that emphasizes that the clinic fill out the questions on behalf of me. I am really confused and it would be very kind of you to share your experience in this regard.
Thanks in advance
Rambod
WA sponsorship, Sc 190, CO assigned : 15th May 2013, sending requested docs ( 80, passport, 1221, ... ) : 3rd June 2013, Now waiting !!!!...


----------



## SmartBenny

raminbdjp said:


> Thanks for kind response.
> Could you clarify my confusion regarding Q 49 in FORM 80
> : Course of study? What do they mean?
> 
> For example if someone has bachelor degree in accounting, what will be course of study here?


Mates!,

I was asked by immigration lawyer to provide the information from Degree onwards in Form 80.
I have not entered the details of SSC and Diploma. Do I need to? 

Please let me know?


----------



## Alexamae

My CO is BA, so far he is very good with updating evisa page and replying to my mails.
Though sometimes if my question is not that important, I got ignored hahaha.


----------



## mamunmaziz

Jonathan1980 said:


> Thanks mamunmaziz,
> 
> I lodged onshore, are you lodging onshore as well ? Im sure that its more convenient to contact via email for offsore applicants. About the onshore, I dont know if they still email or call.
> 
> 
> Also, back in May, I saw some people cat CO assigned within 2 weeks, but it get slower and slower getting to July 1st.


..I am from offshore......may be thats the reason.


----------



## samamun001

Hi Mamunmaziz,

My case officer also asked the same docs as yours.

See my time line below,

App:28 Dec 2012, PCC:18 Jan 2013,Med:18 Jan 2013,CO:27 Feb(MM,T2), Req. Docs uploaded:10 March, Grant: ?????????????


----------



## udayNSW

ilayarajamtm said:


> HI I applied the same date on 17/5/2013 nothing heard from co i ring two days back they mention i got co but no email just waiting for the co email they send a email that co allocate or not ?


I asked them for the CO INFO and they gave me.


----------



## RAJ198021

hi guys....
I tried calling DIAc on +61 1300 364 613, but the number


----------



## RAJ198021

hi guys,

I tried calling DIAC on +1300 364 613 but the number


----------



## Devang

RAJ198021 said:


> hi guys....
> I tried calling DIAc on +61 1300 364 613, but the number


?????? What the number???????


----------



## RAJ198021

hi guys,

I tried calling DIAC on +1300 364 613 but the number is


----------



## greenmiles

mamunmaziz said:


> Hello,
> Yah , I had been asked to submit form 80 for me and for my wife also....and CO also said me to submit pay slip and pay statement .


Hey mamunmaziz,

how many years of work exp you are claiming for ???


----------



## RAJ198021

getting some error in typing.....

called on the +61 1300 364 613, but the number is unavailable.....
any other numbers???

i have been waiting for CO allocation for the last 7 weeks now.................


----------



## PPbad

Buddy that's the correct # 




RAJ198021 said:


> getting some error in typing.....
> 
> called on the +61 1300 364 613, but the number is unavailable.....
> any other numbers???
> 
> i have been waiting for CO allocation for the last 7 weeks now.................


----------



## NSWDec5

Hi Guys,

Today I got my Golden letter and phone call from my agent and I got my Grant. Below are my time lines.

Job Code: Analyst Programmer

Acs: Oct 23 2012 +ve

EOI: Jan 8th 2013

NSW applied: Dec 5th 2012
NSW State Sponsorship Apporoved: May 2nd 2013

Invitation: May 7th.

Visa Lodge Date: May 20th 2013

Co allocated: Jun 19th

Visa Grant: Jun 19th 2013

Lots of questions were in my mind went through lot of pain and finally God gave me this opportunity. Thanks for your support and Gud luck for every one who have been waiting.

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers
Praveen.


----------



## Devang

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## stevenmilton

so you got your visa grant without pcc and medicals...I lodged my application on apr 24th and still waiting for a CO to be assigned....no email or anything from them


----------



## NSWDec5

stevenmilton said:


> so you got your visa grant without pcc and medicals...I lodged my application on apr 24th and still waiting for a CO to be assigned....no email or anything from them


Hi Steve,

I got my PCC on May 22nd and medicals were uploaded on Jun 8th. I have front loaded all the documents and got the grant email.


----------



## NSWDec5

Devang said:


> Congratulations!!!!


Thank You so much Devang and Gud Luck for your grant


----------



## stevenmilton

Congrats....God bless you....


----------



## chattri

NSWDec5 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got my Golden letter and phone call from my agent and I got my Grant. Below are my time lines.
> 
> Job Code: Analyst Programmer
> 
> Acs: Oct 23 2012 +ve
> 
> EOI: Jan 8th 2013
> 
> NSW applied: Dec 5th 2012
> NSW State Sponsorship Apporoved: May 2nd 2013
> 
> Invitation: May 7th.
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: May 20th 2013
> 
> Co allocated: Jun 19th
> 
> Visa Grant: Jun 19th 2013
> 
> Lots of questions were in my mind went through lot of pain and finally God gave me this opportunity. Thanks for your support and Gud luck for every one who have been waiting.
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers
> Praveen.


Congratulations Praveen...


----------



## NSWDec5

chattri said:


> Congratulations Praveen...


Thank you so much Chattri.


----------



## udayNSW

NSWDec5 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got my Golden letter and phone call from my agent and I got my Grant. Below are my time lines.
> 
> Job Code: Analyst Programmer
> 
> Acs: Oct 23 2012 +ve
> 
> EOI: Jan 8th 2013
> 
> NSW applied: Dec 5th 2012
> NSW State Sponsorship Apporoved: May 2nd 2013
> 
> Invitation: May 7th.
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: May 20th 2013
> 
> Co allocated: Jun 19th
> 
> Visa Grant: Jun 19th 2013
> 
> Lots of questions were in my mind went through lot of pain and finally God gave me this opportunity. Thanks for your support and Gud luck for every one who have been waiting.
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers
> Praveen.


Congrats buddy.


----------



## SmartBenny

NSWDec5 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got my Golden letter and phone call from my agent and I got my Grant. Below are my time lines.
> 
> Job Code: Analyst Programmer
> 
> Acs: Oct 23 2012 +ve
> 
> EOI: Jan 8th 2013
> 
> NSW applied: Dec 5th 2012
> NSW State Sponsorship Apporoved: May 2nd 2013
> 
> Invitation: May 7th.
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: May 20th 2013
> 
> Co allocated: Jun 19th
> 
> Visa Grant: Jun 19th 2013
> 
> Lots of questions were in my mind went through lot of pain and finally God gave me this opportunity. Thanks for your support and Gud luck for every one who have been waiting.
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers
> Praveen.


Congratulations NSWDEC5.

By what date, you have to enter into Australia?
Please post that date.

Thanks


----------



## udayNSW

NSWDec5 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got my Golden letter and phone call from my agent and I got my Grant. Below are my time lines.
> 
> Job Code: Analyst Programmer
> 
> Acs: Oct 23 2012 +ve
> 
> EOI: Jan 8th 2013
> 
> NSW applied: Dec 5th 2012
> NSW State Sponsorship Apporoved: May 2nd 2013
> 
> Invitation: May 7th.
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: May 20th 2013
> 
> Co allocated: Jun 19th
> 
> Visa Grant: Jun 19th 2013
> 
> Lots of questions were in my mind went through lot of pain and finally God gave me this opportunity. Thanks for your support and Gud luck for every one who have been waiting.
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers
> Praveen.


I applied on May 17th and still waiting for the grant,
I got a email from my CO that he will assess the application and get back to me if anything more is required....


----------



## robertmurray7782

udayNSW said:


> I applied on May 17th and still waiting for the grant,
> I got a email from my CO that he will assess the application and get back to me if anything more is required....


Positive is they are on it and all being well you will hear soon!


----------



## stevenmilton

I am still awaiting a CO to be assigned to me...was wondering could i take my female rottweiler aged 2 and a half years with me when i migrate along with my family from bangalore, india? anyone familiar with the rules pertaining to pet migration?


----------



## PPbad

Congrats and best wishes for your future



NSWDec5 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I got my Golden letter and phone call from my agent and I got my Grant. Below are my time lines.
> 
> Job Code: Analyst Programmer
> 
> Acs: Oct 23 2012 +ve
> 
> EOI: Jan 8th 2013
> 
> NSW applied: Dec 5th 2012
> NSW State Sponsorship Apporoved: May 2nd 2013
> 
> Invitation: May 7th.
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: May 20th 2013
> 
> Co allocated: Jun 19th
> 
> Visa Grant: Jun 19th 2013
> 
> Lots of questions were in my mind went through lot of pain and finally God gave me this opportunity. Thanks for your support and Gud luck for every one who have been waiting.
> 
> Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeers
> Praveen.


----------



## wifi

Hi, I have applied for 190, I am in Sydney and I have arranged my medicals with medibank health solutions already

My wife and kids live in Pakistan. When I click on the "Organise Health examinations" it shows the clinics from Japan, and not from Pakistan . I have filled all the details correctly. 

Also can someone tell me from where to get the health examination list or referral letter??? Greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## udayNSW

wifi said:


> Hi, I have applied for 190, I am in Sydney and I have arranged my medicals with medibank health solutions already
> 
> My wife and kids live in Pakistan. When I click on the "Organise Health examinations" it shows the clinics from Japan, and not from Pakistan . I have filled all the details correctly.
> 
> Also can someone tell me from where to get the health examination list or referral letter??? Greatly appreciated. thanks


The referral letter can be downloaded from the organize your health examinations tab,
If you mentioned that your wife and kids would migrate with you the referral letter should come up in that tab.

Alternatively you can speak to health centers in pakistan and ask them for medical examination.

The link for the medical center in pakistan is: Pakistan - Panel Physicians


----------



## maximus_xps

chandustorageadm said:


> Its been fixed. I made the payment. Thank you.


Hi, I'm planning to lodge my visa application next week. I dont have a credit card with the required credit limit. is travel card th eonly option? 
How long does it take to get a travel card?
Please help.

Thanks


----------



## NSWDec5

udayNSW said:


> Congrats buddy.


Thanks Bud.I have been watching your post from a long time. Gud luck to you.


----------



## NSWDec5

stevenmilton said:


> Congrats....God bless you....


Thank You Steve.


----------



## shaishav

Hi Stevenmilton,

I too stay in Bangalore and was looking at options to take my Lab to Australia when I get my PR. It's a long and expensive process but it's possible. The dog will be taken to Europe first and will be boarded in Zurich for 6-7 months and once the dog gets swiss passport it can be brought into Australia but will be required to stay in Quarantine for about a month. I guess some steps before you start.

It take around 10 months to get your dog to Australia and will leave you poorer by INR 6,00,000.

Regards,

Shaishav



stevenmilton said:


> I am still awaiting a CO to be assigned to me...was wondering could i take my female rottweiler aged 2 and a half years with me when i migrate along with my family from bangalore, india? anyone familiar with the rules pertaining to pet migration?


----------



## NSWDec5

SmartBenny said:


> Congratulations NSWDEC5.
> 
> By what date, you have to enter into Australia?
> Please post that date.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks SmartBenny.Sure I will post the date even I need to Check with my agent.


----------



## NSWDec5

PPbad said:


> Congrats and best wishes for your future


Thank you so much and gud luck to you.


----------



## TOPGUN

Congraats to all who have got golden email  happy for you all, 
so once you get your much awaited email you will get you status change on site as well? And all you need to do is book your tickets and print out letter to show at immigration counter? will that be enough


----------



## akmirror

The Health examination organization link disappeared today. Medicals were done on 13th of June. What does it mean ?


----------



## hunganh07

My application status changed from "In progress" to "application received". All documents and links uploaded disappeared. 

What does that mean? Anyone?

Cheers,
HUNG


----------



## hunganh07

NSWDec5 said:


> Thank you so much and gud luck to you.


Chuc mung ban!


----------



## pradinlr

hunganh07 said:


> Chuc mung ban!


means you got grant man 
Congratulations :clap2::clap2:


----------



## cprem79

hunganh07 said:


> My application status changed from "In progress" to "application received". All documents and links uploaded disappeared.
> 
> What does that mean? Anyone?
> 
> Cheers,
> HUNG


My eVisa page is also showing the same status.
"Application Received" is the status when you apply for the visa and awaiting lodgement i.e., the previous status of "In progress".
I presume that's a system error on the eVisa page.
I have heard people saying that occasionally it is bound to occur.
I have my medicals referred and my CO yesterday told me that it will take some time.
So don't get excited my friend.
The wait is not over.


----------



## udayNSW

hunganh07 said:


> My application status changed from "In progress" to "application received". All documents and links uploaded disappeared.
> 
> What does that mean? Anyone?
> 
> Cheers,
> HUNG


Thats a technical glitch,logout and log back in and it should be fine.


----------



## sachdevar

udayNSW said:


> Thats a technical glitch,logout and log back in and it should be fine.




Hi Guys,

Today when i logined into Ecomm site , all my documents links disappear as well as upload documents section disappeared , but status continuous showing as in progress...

I lodged my application on 25th of may (PCC and Med) are pending.....


----------



## ravviv

hunganh07 said:


> My application status changed from "In progress" to "application received". All documents and links uploaded disappeared.
> 
> What does that mean? Anyone?
> 
> Cheers,
> HUNG


Hi Hung,

Same for me too.No links and Documents are available.
Seniors expats, please advice us on the same.


----------



## greenbangla

akmirror said:


> The Health examination organization link disappeared today. Medicals were done on 13th of June. What does it mean ?


It means your medical reports have already reached to DIAC.


----------



## ravviv

ravviv said:


> Hi Hung,
> 
> Same for me too.No links and Documents are available.
> Seniors expats, please advice us on the same.


logged out and login.Now the status is showing 'In Progress'.
May be site issue.


----------



## hunganh07

So it happened to everyone I guess. I thought it happened to me alone, so I had a little hope the CO has been doing forward, now it is just a technical glitch I think


----------



## hunganh07

Oppps Just check again, it has come back to normal


----------



## akmirror

greenbangla said:


> It means your medical reports have already reached to DIAC.



WOW...got the grant...just now....:clap2:..thanks to all in this forum.....


----------



## akmirror

Finally got the grant email just now...Thanks to this wonderful forum and the kind members....I wish everyone a speedy grant soon and best of luck to all!!


----------



## ils2_fly

akmirror said:


> WOW...got the grant...just now....:clap2:..thanks to all in this forum.....


Congrats Akmirror


----------



## rupinder.jit

Try using different browser


----------



## Mishael_Hassan

Hi Guys, 

I received the grant on June 13, 2013. Lodged the application on March 27. CO: April 10, 2013, Medical: April 10, 2013 and referred April 11, 2013, received the grant June 13. I believe this is quite fast, thanks to Brisbane Team 31, CO -NA.


----------



## mirza_755

Congrats


----------



## sachdevar

Mishael_Hassan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received the grant on June 13, 2013. Lodged the application on March 27. CO: April 10, 2013, Medical: April 10, 2013 and referred April 11, 2013, received the grant June 13. I believe this is quite fast, thanks to Brisbane Team 31, CO -NA.



Congrats :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

I am still waiting for CO allocation...i applied on 25th May ...i think ....Brisbane teams are fast as compare to Adelaide teams.....


----------



## vishsang

akmirror said:


> WOW...got the grant...just now....:clap2:..thanks to all in this forum.....


Congratulations, akmirror!


----------



## cprem79

akmirror said:


> WOW...got the grant...just now....:clap2:..thanks to all in this forum.....


Congrats akmirror...
All the best!:flypig:


----------



## haryk

akmirror said:


> Finally got the grant email just now...Thanks to this wonderful forum and the kind members....I wish everyone a speedy grant soon and best of luck to all!!


Congrates !!!


----------



## akmirror

Thanks guys. Bit relieved with all of this now. Can now concentrate on other things.....)


----------



## raminbdjp

Please share:

If I fill form 80 via acrobat writer, is it obligatory to use *Block letter*?


----------



## persian90

*Change in fees*

Hey guys,

First of all, just wanted to give my time line for people because I cant be bothered putting it down my profile: EOI lodge 60 points 24th April, Invited 6th May lodged 10th May , CO 10th June, I submitted all my documents before CO allocation including PCC and today she told my agent that she will send of my document for Security check so this is the last step. I am in Australia.

I had 3 questions which I appreciate if you answer:

1- How long does security check last usually because the CO said it can take up to 12 months!
2- I paid 3060 AUD for first instalment, I have no partner or dependent and I have functional English. So do I still have to pay another instalment before grant or this is it?
3- The charges is going to increase in July 2013, but I applied before that. This means that I am not gonna be included in the new fees right?

Basically do I need to pay more? lol

Thanks


----------



## prototype_nsx

persian90 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First of all, just wanted to give my time line for people because I cant be bothered putting it down my profile: EOI lodge 60 points 24th April, Invited 6th May lodged 10th May , CO 10th June, I submitted all my documents before CO allocation including PCC and today she told my agent that she will send of my document for Security check so this is the last step. I am in Australia.
> 
> I had 3 questions which I appreciate if you answer:
> 
> 1- How long does security check last usually because the CO said it can take up to 12 months!
> 2- I paid 3060 AUD for first instalment, I have no partner or dependent and I have functional English. So do I still have to pay another instalment before grant or this is it?
> 3- The charges is going to increase in July 2013, but I applied before that. This means that I am not gonna be included in the new fees right?
> 
> Basically do I need to pay more? lol
> 
> Thanks


Nope, you are done with payments. most of the forum members here got their security checks cleared on an average of 3/4 months. Best of luck


----------



## jogiyogi

akmirror said:


> Finally got the grant email just now...Thanks to this wonderful forum and the kind members....I wish everyone a speedy grant soon and best of luck to all!!


Many many congratulation for this. So where is party tonight?


----------



## Jonathan1980

Anyone lodge late May or early June got CO ?
I applied June 3rd with all documents ready but no sign of CO


----------



## ranjith47

persian90 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First of all, just wanted to give my time line for people because I cant be bothered putting it down my profile: EOI lodge 60 points 24th April, Invited 6th May lodged 10th May , CO 10th June, I submitted all my documents before CO allocation including PCC and today she told my agent that she will send of my document for Security check so this is the last step. I am in Australia.
> 
> I had 3 questions which I appreciate if you answer:
> 
> 1- How long does security check last usually because the CO said it can take up to 12 months!
> 2- I paid 3060 AUD for first instalment, I have no partner or dependent and I have functional English. So do I still have to pay another instalment before grant or this is it?
> 3- The charges is going to increase in July 2013, but I applied before that. This means that I am not gonna be included in the new fees right?
> 
> Basically do I need to pay more? lol
> 
> Thanks


No , you would not have to pay anymore. You are a single applicant and you have paid all the required amounts now. There is no installments anymore by the way. They have ceased that option since the start of SkillSelect. 
So if anyone wanted to apply , they would have to pay ALL the required fees upfront and only then will they acknowledge the application and received.

You wouldnt have to worry about the July 2013 increase as you have already applied for your Visa.


----------



## persian90

thanks guys..


----------



## hassankakh

persian90 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First of all, just wanted to give my time line for people because I cant be bothered putting it down my profile: EOI lodge 60 points 24th April, Invited 6th May lodged 10th May , CO 10th June, I submitted all my documents before CO allocation including PCC and today she told my agent that she will send of my document for Security check so this is the last step. I am in Australia.
> 
> I had 3 questions which I appreciate if you answer:
> 
> 1- How long does security check last usually because the CO said it can take up to 12 months!
> 2- I paid 3060 AUD for first instalment, I have no partner or dependent and I have functional English. So do I still have to pay another instalment before grant or this is it?
> 3- The charges is going to increase in July 2013, but I applied before that. This means that I am not gonna be included in the new fees right?
> 
> Basically do I need to pay more? lol
> 
> Thanks


Hi

I am through the same process and my CO was assigned sometime in the middle of march so I am already 3 month through and nothing has come up yet...


----------



## greenbangla

akmirror said:


> Finally got the grant email just now...Thanks to this wonderful forum and the kind members....I wish everyone a speedy grant soon and best of luck to all!!


Congratulation mate. :rockon::rockon::rockon:

Enjoy your happy moment and through a bumper party.:lalala::lalala::lalala:


----------



## Jonathan1980

akmirror said:


> Finally got the grant email just now...Thanks to this wonderful forum and the kind members....I wish everyone a speedy grant soon and best of luck to all!!


Thats amazing how you got CO allocated so quickly like that, just around 2 weeks


----------



## akmirror

greenbangla said:


> Congratulation mate. :rockon::rockon::rockon:
> 
> Enjoy your happy moment and through a bumper party.:lalala::lalala::lalala:


Thanks mate.


----------



## akmirror

Jonathan1980 said:


> Thats amazing how you got CO allocated so quickly like that, just around 2 weeks


Yup. There is no specific timeline. I see some getting in 1 month and some inside 2 weeks. Luckily the process was smooth for us.


----------



## Jonathan1980

akmirror said:


> Yup. There is no specific timeline. I see some getting in 1 month and some inside 2 weeks. Luckily the process was smooth for us.


Congrats again ! Since there no official information about how CO is allocated as its transparent for EOI invitation system, we just have to wait


----------



## jogiyogi

persian90 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First of all, just wanted to give my time line for people because I cant be bothered putting it down my profile: EOI lodge 60 points 24th April, Invited 6th May lodged 10th May , CO 10th June, I submitted all my documents before CO allocation including PCC and today she told my agent that she will send of my document for Security check so this is the last step. I am in Australia.
> 
> I had 3 questions which I appreciate if you answer:
> 
> 1- How long does security check last usually because the CO said it can take up to 12 months!
> 2- I paid 3060 AUD for first instalment, I have no partner or dependent and I have functional English. So do I still have to pay another instalment before grant or this is it?
> 3- The charges is going to increase in July 2013, but I applied before that. This means that I am not gonna be included in the new fees right?
> 
> Basically do I need to pay more? lol
> 
> Thanks


Hi Persian,

1. they say 12 months however it depends on case by case, country etc. It might take less than that, say 2-4 months.

Rest you need not to worry, you are done with the payment parts.


----------



## kish199

Can we chose the teams brisbane or adelaide?

if i applied for victoria SS wud i get melbourne team?

for DIAC

and is form 1221 a must for speedy grant


----------



## sachdevar

kish199 said:


> Can we chose the teams brisbane or adelaide?
> 
> if i applied for victoria SS wud i get melbourne team?
> 
> for DIAC
> 
> and is form 1221 a must for speedy grant


Hello Kish,

Sorry , you cann't change the application processing center....So far there are only 2 centers in Australia for processing of GSM applications for all (Brisbane and Adelaide)...

General Skilled Migration Processing Centres

Most possible, your application center would be in your email you receive at the time you lodge your visa application...in signatures...


----------



## kish199

is form 1221 a must for speedy grant?
form 80 is a must we all know


----------



## ltrifonov

sachdevar said:


> Might be you directly receive golden email ....many times it happened in past with many of forum members....Can you please tell us your Co allocate date ..?
> 
> App Lodge = 13 May
> Co allocation ?
> Team : Probably Adelaide.. ?





sachdevar said:


> Hello Kish,
> 
> Sorry , you cann't change the application processing center....So far there are only 2 centers in Australia for processing of GSM applications for all (Brisbane and Adelaide)...
> 
> General Skilled Migration Processing Centres
> 
> Most possible, your application center would be in your email you receive at the time you lodge your visa application...in signatures...


Hi, thanks for the clarification.
It seems that my application center is Adelaide, according to the email signature I've received.

Just sent an enquiry form, asking for the status of my application. Let see when and what will be the answer 

.


----------



## TOPGUN

kish199 said:


> is form 1221 a must for speedy grant?
> form 80 is a must we all know


What ever CO requested is needed for grant and speedy depends on ur luck.


----------



## falss

Got the golden mail very much happy now :clap2: 
Feeling so much relieved.
I thank all the forum members for their support.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Its time for the Party...


----------



## Furan

HEY! Got the GRANT as well! celebrating!

Thanks you CO AM Brisbane GSM team 34! 
YEAH!!!


----------



## Devang

Finally all documents uploaded including pcc for both and medical link disappeared crossing my fingers..... Any one any suggestions how much more time.... Co not allotted yet


----------



## dharmesh

Congratz falss and Furan. It seems Brisbane Team 34 are sending out bulk grants.


----------



## vishsang

Furan said:


> HEY! Got the GRANT as well! celebrating!
> 
> Thanks you CO AM Brisbane GSM team 34!
> YEAH!!!





falss said:


> Got the golden mail very much happy now :clap2:
> Feeling so much relieved.
> I thank all the forum members for their support.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Its time for the Party...



Congratulations! 

My agent had indeed mentioned that when July gets nearer, they try to finalize pending applications quickly... so good luck to all those who are waiting. It will be your turn soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TOPGUN

Devang said:


> Finally all documents uploaded including pcc for both and medical link disappeared crossing my fingers..... Any one any suggestions how much more time.... Co not allotted yet


When did u applied your application?


----------



## little.banter

Guys,

Need your urgent help help... I need to respond CO in 28 days

My CO requested me a Employment Contract & Pay Advise of my last two companies. 

Detail is
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience: companies names
Employment Contract, Pay Advice
Does she want a contract letter of employment of both companies plus a salary detail letter ?

I am bit confused because i think it will be tough to get these two things from the last company however i can get it from my current employee. 

Please respond guys do they asks it from every one or they just asked it from me thanks a lot. 

Further what should I provide CO related to it on the letters ?

Note: I had uploaded the reference letter of these two companies already before the CO allocation.


----------



## dharmesh

vishsang said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> My agent had indeed mentioned that when July gets nearer, they try to finalize pending applications quickly... so good luck to all those who are waiting. It will be your turn soon. :fingerscrossed:


Hope so this is true, many will be relieved. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Devang

TOPGUN said:


> When did u applied your application?


29th may Any thing which you know can be helpful


----------



## YSteenkamp

I would like to know if I need to submit a PCC for the UK if we left the UK in 2005, or will they ask. I want to ensure our visa approval is a speedy as possible, without unnecessary delays.


----------



## dharmesh

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your urgent help help... I need to respond CO in 28 days
> 
> My CO requested me a Employment Contract & Pay Advise of my last two companies.
> 
> Detail is
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience: companies names
> Employment Contract, Pay Advice
> Does she want a contract letter of employment of both companies plus a salary detail letter ?
> 
> I am bit confused because i think it will be tough to get these two things from the last company however i can get it from my current employee.
> 
> Please respond guys do they asks it from every one or they just asked it from me thanks a lot.
> 
> Further what should I provide CO related to it on the letters ?
> 
> Note: I had uploaded the reference letter of these two companies already before the CO allocation.



I think what he is asking is may be offer letter and payslips from all the employers. Mail him with whatever you have. If not payslips then mail him the entire bank statement . 

I did the same, Plus I also highlighted the salary in my statement, so that it will be easy for the CO.


----------



## vishsang

little.banter said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your urgent help help... I need to respond CO in 28 days
> 
> My CO requested me a Employment Contract & Pay Advise of my last two companies.
> 
> Detail is
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience: companies names
> Employment Contract, Pay Advice
> Does she want a contract letter of employment of both companies plus a salary detail letter ?
> 
> I am bit confused because i think it will be tough to get these two things from the last company however i can get it from my current employee.
> 
> Please respond guys do they asks it from every one or they just asked it from me thanks a lot.
> 
> Further what should I provide CO related to it on the letters ?
> 
> Note: I had uploaded the reference letter of these two companies already before the CO allocation.


For employment, most people furnish the below proof:

1) Appointment letter
2) Appraisal letter
3) Relieving letter
4) Payslips
5) Letter from supervisor / HR stating what position you held and what your roles and responsibilities were
6) Tax returns

In the best case you will submit all of these. Not neccessary to provide everything. But basically you should be able to prove that you worked in the company and the duration of employment, what your position and job duties were, and if you were paid.

If you have claimed points for previous employer, then you need proof. Try asking them for the necessary documents. Otherwise prepare a statutory declaration. But make sure you provide contact information of HR on the document. This is because DIAC may call any of your employers to verify your employment with them.


----------



## falss

Thanks Vishsang





vishsang said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> My agent had indeed mentioned that when July gets nearer, they try to finalize pending applications quickly... so good luck to all those who are waiting. It will be your turn soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## falss

Thanks Dharmesh



dharmesh said:


> Congratz falss and Furan. It seems Brisbane Team 34 are sending out bulk grants.


----------



## ashanti7311

YSteenkamp said:


> I would like to know if I need to submit a PCC for the UK if we left the UK in 2005, or will they ask. I want to ensure our visa approval is a speedy as possible, without unnecessary delays.


Yep you need PCC to cover the last ten years. I sent a PCC request to the UK at the beginning of June and received it back on Tuesday. It took 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## greenbangla

akmirror said:


> WOW...got the grant...just now....:clap2:..thanks to all in this forum.....


Congratulations akmirror!!!:cheer2::cheer2::hurt:

Now you are totally tension free. Enjoy your happy moment. All the best to your future.:flypig:


----------



## greenbangla

falss said:


> Got the golden mail very much happy now :clap2:
> Feeling so much relieved.
> I thank all the forum members for their support.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Its time for the Party...


Congratulations falss!!!:lalala::lalala:eace:

Hope for the best for your future.lane:lane:lane:


----------



## TOPGUN

Devang said:


> 29th may Any thing which you know can be helpful


if all will be good i expect some time in July-Aug.


----------



## greenbangla

Furan said:


> HEY! Got the GRANT as well! celebrating!
> 
> Thanks you CO AM Brisbane GSM team 34!
> YEAH!!!


Congratulations Furan!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2::clap2::cheer2:

Best wishes for a new beginning in Australia.lane:lane:lane:

Today lots of people have got grant.


----------



## YSteenkamp

ashanti7311 said:


> Yep you need PCC to cover the last ten years. I sent a PCC request to the UK at the beginning of June and received it back on Tuesday. It took 2 1/2 weeks.


Thanks, I thought so!! In which country are you located currently? How did you send the money?


----------



## Devang

TOPGUN said:


> if all will be good i expect some time in July-Aug.


Still july or aug that much long omg this waiting kills


----------



## ashanti7311

YSteenkamp said:


> Thanks, I thought so!! In which country are you located currently? How did you send the money?


I am in Melbourne, I went to the bank and got a bank cheque in sterling to the sum of 45 pounds. I got it all done in just 20 mins.


----------



## Devang

Hi all,

How do we know which team our case officer belongs to


----------



## robertmurray7782

Devang said:


> Still july or aug that much long omg this waiting kills


Yeah man, I applied June 13 and am hoping for July / August, that's too long!


----------



## mirza_755

Furan

HEY! Got the GRANT as well! celebrating!

Thanks you CO AM Brisbane GSM team 34! 
YEAH!!!

falsee
Got the golden mail very much happy now 
Feeling so much relieved.
I thank all the forum members for their support.

Its time for the Party... 

Warm congratulations to Furan & Falsee


----------



## greenmiles

Furan said:


> HEY! Got the GRANT as well! celebrating!
> 
> Thanks you CO AM Brisbane GSM team 34!
> YEAH!!!


Hey Furan!

Owesome! Congratulations!

Finally painful wait paid off, I heartful of congratulations to you and all the best wishes for your future here in aus.

Bravo! well done mate!


----------



## falss

Thanks Greenbangla




greenbangla said:


> Congratulations falss!!!:lalala::lalala:eace:
> 
> Hope for the best for your future.lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Devang

robertmurray7782 said:


> Yeah man, I applied June 13 and am hoping for July / August, that's too long!


Hehehe I agree have you also uploaded all documents already


----------



## Anjalisham

You need to submit pcc for any place you lived in the past ten years.


----------



## udayNSW

Hi Guys,

Do we have to upload our bank statements as well??


----------



## ahmedsomir

*please*



adidivs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have seen a thread for 190 subclass invites who are awaiting COs.
> It will be good if everyone can share their 189 subclass status awaiting COs.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


good post ..

i need to know some thing coz i still confused .. "Subclass 189" gave me the ability to work and travel on any city on Australia without any restriction

and if yes . please told me what is the form number for it .. ??

thank you


----------



## num_tareq

*CO belonging*



Alexamae said:


> My CO is BA, so far he is very good with updating evisa page and replying to my mails.
> Though sometimes if my question is not that important, I got ignored hahaha.


In my case, I got to know the name of my CO when she asked me to send additional docs. However, you can call 13 18 81 between 8.30 am and 4.30 pm Monday to Friday to DIAC to know whether you have been assigned with a CO.


----------



## robertmurray7782

Devang said:


> Hehehe I agree have you also uploaded all documents already


They misspelt my wife's maiden name in our PCC so they are re-sending, those will be uploaded next week. Medicals tuesday, form 80 done. So pretty much!


----------



## Jonathan1980

Anjalisham said:


> You need to submit pcc for any place you lived in the past ten years.


But for how long to be considered as living there ? 6 months , 3 months or even 2 weeks ?

Thanks


----------



## cprem79

Jonathan1980 said:


> But for how long to be considered as living there ? 6 months , 3 months or even 2 weeks ?
> 
> Thanks


Any place you stayed during the past ten years which cumulates to 12 months, you have to provide PCC for that country.
You need to note that it is not simultaneously, but cumulatively wherever u stayed for 12 months, maybe for vacation too, it will be subjected to obtain PCC.


----------



## cprem79

falss said:


> Got the golden mail very much happy now :clap2:
> Feeling so much relieved.
> I thank all the forum members for their support.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Its time for the Party...





Furan; HEY! Got the GRANT as well! celebrating!
Thanks you CO AM Brisbane GSM team 34!
YEAH!!![/QUOTE said:


> Congratulations Falss and Furan!
> All the best for your future in Oz~


----------



## mhopeful

Hi,

I've recently submitted my 189 visa application. I am really hoping that some of you can help clarify a few things for me.

1. Previous employment for the past 10 years. Does that include part time work while I was a full time student in Australia? 
I totally forgot to record the work that I did in 2005 and 2006. It was a very brief admin job in my university, around 2 months in 2005 and around 4 months in 2006. Since I was on a student visa, I worked less than 40 hours per fortnight. I claimed tax returns on this, so I can assume that DIAC would be able to detect this easily. If yes, what should I do to correct this?

2. Documents needed for Australian police check. 
Under the secondary documents, credit card and bank statements are accepted. Are they referring to Australian issued documents or can I use the equivalent documents from overseas and claim the same number of points? At least it would show my current address. Or, do I need to submit Australian issued bank statements showing my Australian address from way back in 2006?

ahhhh!! I am so confused. Please help.


----------



## falss

Thanks Cprem79





cprem79 said:


> Congratulations Falss and Furan!
> All the best for your future in Oz~


----------



## falss

Thanks Mirza_755




mirza_755 said:


> Furan
> 
> HEY! Got the GRANT as well! celebrating!
> 
> Thanks you CO AM Brisbane GSM team 34!
> YEAH!!!
> 
> falsee
> Got the golden mail very much happy now
> Feeling so much relieved.
> I thank all the forum members for their support.
> 
> Its time for the Party...
> 
> Warm congratulations to Furan & Falsee


----------



## nazarwaheed

YSteenkamp said:


> I would like to know if I need to submit a PCC for the UK if we left the UK in 2005, or will they ask. I want to ensure our visa approval is a speedy as possible, without unnecessary delays.


hello there

yes you would need to provide UK PCC if you lived there cumulative 12 months in the past 10 years!!

For example I had left UK in 2007.
Got TR in 2011 in which i had to show PCC from UK.

Now the same PCC which is (of course) expired but my CO has accepted since i never went to UK after 2007.

hope this helps


----------



## nazarwaheed

udayNSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do we have to upload our bank statements as well??


Hi Uday

whats your current status??

It is better if you can upload as many documents to confirm the proofs.
Bank statement i uploaded was to prove my salary coming into the account as i did not have tax slips (there is no tax here in KSA where i work). 

In my case, the CO asked me for PCC from KSA. 

Also my one child's and mine health results are referred. While my spouse's and second child are accepted directly.

But out of all this the most awaiting thing is the issuance of my son's passport which due to a lot slower process might take 8 weeks. 

and the case officer is ok with it since i have explained him it may take that long.


----------



## udayNSW

nazarwaheed said:


> Hi Uday
> 
> whats your current status??
> 
> It is better if you can upload as many documents to confirm the proofs.
> Bank statement i uploaded was to prove my salary coming into the account as i did not have tax slips (there is no tax here in KSA where i work).
> 
> In my case, the CO asked me for PCC from KSA.
> 
> Also my one child's and mine health results are referred. While my spouse's and second child are accepted directly.
> 
> But out of all this the most awaiting thing is the issuance of my son's passport which due to a lot slower process might take 8 weeks.
> 
> and the case officer is ok with it since i have explained him it may take that long.


Hey Buddy,

I have uploaded all the payslips and bank statements as well and form16 as well,

I got a email from the CO that he will assess the application and will contact me if he needs anything else.
I am eagerly waiting for his response.

He didnt give me any ETA though..


----------



## josephjt

Jonathan1980 said:


> Anyone lodge late May or early June got CO ?
> I applied June 3rd with all documents ready but no sign of CO


I applied on the June 9th


----------



## Yoku

Hi Seniors,

I got EOI invite on 22nd April and lodged the visa on 1st May. Thereafter on 14th May the CO got assigned to me and Brooke (CO) asked me to submit the documents. While filling up the Visa application i mentioned my friends email id as an alternate contact and CO sent an email to his email id for further documents he/she required. Now around 20th May i sent an email with all the documents that were asked for also stated that the email should come to me rather than to my friend. By 22nd May or so the link for Medicals also got removed from the eVisa page as i was done with my medicals.

I received an automated email stating they will return to me after 7 working days which i did not received in my mailbox as they did not sent an email back. I dropped an email again and to date there has been no email confirmation whatsoever from there side. 

Can anybody tell me if i have to do anything in this case. Should i drop a mail again or call them up if it is possible and if i should call up then what would be the contact number?

Need your inputs urgently.


----------



## dragoman

Hi All , 

Just last week I was waiting for ACS and getting frustrated for long delay ( almost 3 months ) in getting the results . 

Now exactly after 1 week I am waiting for CO  things went really quick . But I am really confused now what to do after lodging the application!

I have also chucked my Agent as I found him USELESS ! Almost took 2 months just to file my ACS , which got my application under new rule . Although could still score 10 points with 6 yrs of exp , even after 2 yrs deduction. He almost ruined my case !! 

So , my only source of information will be this forum and I am sure I will get plenty of support  as I have always got and try to give back also ... 

My questions are : 

1) Although I am not claiming any points for my spouse but still its displaying a link under her name in evisa to provide her skills assessment report ? Although it says "Recommended"

2) Similary under my name it says provide details about Australian work exp , although I never worked in Australia ? Again its says " Recommended " 

3) I worked in UK for 2 -3 yrs , so is it Mandatory to provide UK PCC ? or CO might ignore it .. as it will cost me around 100 Pounds to get it .. so just thinking if can be avoided.

4) I am extremely confused about the Medical Process ? Can anybody elaborate on this please .. how to go about it .. ? Its giving me some e-health link and asking questions abt the health and says Submit . And then gives a pop up message for a client declaration ??

5) PCC & Medicals are required for both Me & Spouse right ? 

6) Any formalities for my 2.7 yrs old kid .. apart from Birth Certificate ? I hope no medicals for him .. and no PCC for sure .

Thanks for your help in Advance! 

Dragoman


----------



## zkhan

Hi,
Good to know that your visa application has moved to next stage. Agents are in many cases not required and they only cause unwanted delays in the process. Like in my case I got my ACS assessment result 2 months after it was issued. My agent just didn't notice it in his inbox and fwded it very late.

As for the questions, please find my replies inline in bold. 



dragoman said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Just last week I was waiting for ACS and getting frustrated for long delay ( almost 3 months ) in getting the results .
> 
> Now exactly after 1 week I am waiting for CO  things went really quick . But I am really confused now what to do after lodging the application!
> 
> I have also chucked my Agent as I found him USELESS ! Almost took 2 months just to file my ACS , which got my application under new rule . Although could still score 10 points with 6 yrs of exp , even after 2 yrs deduction. He almost ruined my case !!
> 
> So , my only source of information will be this forum and I am sure I will get plenty of support  as I have always got and try to give back also ...
> 
> My questions are :
> 
> 1) Although I am not claiming any points for my spouse but still its displaying a link under her name in evisa to provide her skills assessment report ? Although it says "Recommended"
> *Ignore the items in the list which are not applicable. The site just lists down some default items which may not be applicable for all. Skill assessment report is not required for your partner. *
> 
> 2) Similary under my name it says provide details about Australian work exp , although I never worked in Australia ? Again its says " Recommended "
> *As said above ignore this too*
> 
> 3) I worked in UK for 2 -3 yrs , so is it Mandatory to provide UK PCC ? or CO might ignore it .. as it will cost me around 100 Pounds to get it .. so just thinking if can be avoided.
> *It is mandatory to provide PCC from UK in your case. Otherwise your visa will be rejected.*
> 
> 4) I am extremely confused about the Medical Process ? Can anybody elaborate on this please .. how to go about it .. ? Its giving me some e-health link and asking questions abt the health and says Submit . And then gives a pop up message for a client declaration ??
> *From the website find the e-health center near you from here and book an appointment. Then take a print of the health referral letter from visa login. Also take print of forms 26EH and 160EH and fill them with your details. You will have to take these and your passport to health center.*
> 
> 5) PCC & Medicals are required for both Me & Spouse right ?
> *Yes it is required for both of you*
> 
> 6) Any formalities for my 2.7 yrs old kid .. apart from Birth Certificate ? I hope no medicals for him .. and no PCC for sure .
> *Medical examination is required for your kid also. For children it will be only a physical examination. No blood test or X-Rays*
> 
> Thanks for your help in Advance!
> 
> Dragoman


----------



## padmav333

udayNSW said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> I have uploaded all the payslips and bank statements as well and form16 as well,
> 
> I got a email from the CO that he will assess the application and will contact me if he needs anything else.
> I am eagerly waiting for his response.
> 
> He didnt give me any ETA though..


Hi Uday,

It all depends on the case officer and the case.

We did not upload bank statements, but we had them handy to upload whan Co asks. But we uploaded all the form16, 3 payslips from each employer.

It is good if we upload bank statement as well.

Even we had Form80 and Form1221 filled and handy. but they did not ask.


----------



## udayNSW

padmav333 said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> It all depends on the case officer and the case.
> 
> We did not upload bank statements, but we had them handy to upload whan Co asks. But we uploaded all the form16, 3 payslips from each employer.
> 
> It is good if we upload bank statement as well.
> 
> Even we had Form80 and Form1221 filled and handy. but they did not ask.


Thanks for the reply Padma,
I am eagerly waiting for the grant.


----------



## akmirror

Congrats guys on your grant....Looks like Team 34 is on song!!!


----------



## ravviv

*Got the Grant Mail*

I got the golden Mail today.My timelines as below:

Job Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer

NSW applied: 21Jan2013

NSW State Sponsorship Approved: 16May2013

Visa Lodge Date: 29May2013

Co allocated: Not Known

Visa Grant: 21Jun2013

GSM Granting auth : Brisbane

Hope you all will hear good news soon.All the best.


----------



## udayNSW

ravviv said:


> I got the golden Mail today.My timelines as below:
> 
> Job Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> NSW applied: 21Jan2013
> 
> NSW State Sponsorship Approved: 16May2013
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 29May2013
> 
> Co allocated: Not Known
> 
> Visa Grant: 21Jun2013
> 
> GSM Granting auth : Brisbane
> 
> Hope you all will hear good news soon.All the best.


Congrats Ravi,
I wish you all the very best for your future endeavours.


----------



## cprem79

ravviv said:


> I got the golden Mail today.My timelines as below:
> 
> Job Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> NSW applied: 21Jan2013
> 
> NSW State Sponsorship Approved: 16May2013
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 29May2013
> 
> Co allocated: Not Known
> 
> Visa Grant: 21Jun2013
> 
> GSM Granting auth : Brisbane
> 
> Hope you all will hear good news soon.All the best.


Congrats and Good luck, Ravviv...
Vaalthukkal~


----------



## ravviv

cprem79 said:


> Congrats and Good luck, Ravviv...
> Vaalthukkal~


Thanks cprem.Ungallukum en nal valthukkal.


----------



## ravviv

udayNSW said:


> Congrats Ravi,
> I wish you all the very best for your future endeavours.


Thanks Uday.I hope you will receive a good news soon.


----------



## whirled

Hi

There's a new requirement in DIAC that if you are an IT graduate, they will only recognized you as a skilled worker after 2 years. Is this also applicable for state nomination?

I only have 55 points since they will deduct 2 years from my 3 years experience. I just want to ask, if I'm going to apply for Visa 190, would the state also deduct 2 years from my experience? I have 3 years total of Systems Analyst experience. In the Victoria state nomination, it says that the minimum experience they require is 3 years. I'm not so sure if I would be qualified for that or they would deduct 2 years.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## himal

I got my magic letter from team 33 of GSM Brisbane . I want to thank all the members here for sharing the experiences. The process would have been quite painful not knowing whats going on with out your constant inputs. Thanks all and best of luck of luck.



whirled said:


> Hi
> 
> There's a new requirement in DIAC that if you are an IT graduate, they will only recognized you as a skilled worker after 2 years. Is this also applicable for state nomination?
> 
> I only have 55 points since they will deduct 2 years from my 3 years experience. I just want to ask, if I'm going to apply for Visa 190, would the state also deduct 2 years from my experience? I have 3 years total of Systems Analyst experience. In the Victoria state nomination, it says that the minimum experience they require is 3 years. I'm not so sure if I would be qualified for that or they would deduct 2 years.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## himal

Sorry for the wrong quote


----------



## stalukderbd

@Omarau

It should not be happen. May be there is a mistake made by DIAC. You should inform them about the issue. I think they will revised it and send you a copy with your occupation.


----------



## suresh1

Hi Friends,

I have completed the IELTS with band 6 in all modules. Also have the ACS assessment for 262113-System administrator. 

Also have the points for now is:

Age-30, Emy-10, Edu -15 Total=55

In this case pls clarify my queries:

1. Can I apply for NSW sponsorship for now? some forum says that already the quota got finished,.
2. what are other states can i apply for 262113-System administrator. ?

Thanks,


----------



## MaddyOZ

Check the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...126-state-sponsorship-website-links-post.html and then click on the individual state sites to find the available occupation for state nomination.


----------



## suresh1

Thanks Maddy..

when check with NSW - updated that the quota got finished.. not sure whether can i still apply?


----------



## cprem79

suresh1 said:


> Thanks Maddy..
> 
> when check with NSW - updated that the quota got finished.. not sure whether can i still apply?


The ceiling will reset on 1st July.
So you may get a chance after that.


----------



## dragoman

Thanks zkhan , 

Yes , these agents are only after MONEY ! specially in India .. don't know about other countries and the level of service they provide . 

Anyways , coming back to my application , few more queries :

1) I uploaded my ACS Skills Assesment report on evisa which attached fine , but I observed I cant delete it afterwords ! So does this mean if I upload anything by mistake , I cant revoke it ?

2) For UK PCC will apply next week , I lived my life peacefully there , with not even a single parking ticket , paid all my taxes , so I am sure it will be clean  

3) How much the medicals will cost me for complete family ? Me , Wife & Kiddo 

4) Is is advisable to get the medicals done now , or wait for the CO ? As i think it will take 5-6 weeks before it will get assigned . 


Thanks, 

Dragoman


----------



## greenmiles

mhopeful said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently submitted my 189 visa application. I am really hoping that some of you can help clarify a few things for me.
> 
> 1. Previous employment for the past 10 years. Does that include part time work while I was a full time student in Australia?
> I totally forgot to record the work that I did in 2005 and 2006. It was a very brief admin job in my university, around 2 months in 2005 and around 4 months in 2006. Since I was on a student visa, I worked less than 40 hours per fortnight. I claimed tax returns on this, so I can assume that DIAC would be able to detect this easily. If yes, what should I do to correct this?
> 
> 2. Documents needed for Australian police check.
> Under the secondary documents, credit card and bank statements are accepted. Are they referring to Australian issued documents or can I use the equivalent documents from overseas and claim the same number of points? At least it would show my current address. Or, do I need to submit Australian issued bank statements showing my Australian address from way back in 2006?
> 
> ahhhh!! I am so confused. Please help.


Hey mhopeful,

It is the best to declare whatever you have done before hand which includes job experiences even though you have not claim points for those because as you know eventually they will come to know about it all. You can declare it in form 80 and form 1023 to include work experiences for those years....

To obtain AFP, it is better to get a L licence or a photo ID which is easy to get I am sure you know. If you download the form for NPC, it is all in there what to do and what documents to include......

If you have any further confusion, please do not hesitate to write back again.

All the best with your application.


----------



## YSteenkamp

ravviv said:


> I got the golden Mail today.My timelines as below:
> 
> Job Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> NSW applied: 21Jan2013
> 
> NSW State Sponsorship Approved: 16May2013
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 29May2013
> 
> Co allocated: Not Known
> 
> Visa Grant: 21Jun2013
> 
> GSM Granting auth : Brisbane
> 
> Hope you all will hear good news soon.All the best.


Congrats! I hope mine goes as quickly as yours.


----------



## PPbad

Congrats and best wishes



ravviv said:


> I got the golden Mail today.My timelines as below:
> 
> Job Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> NSW applied: 21Jan2013
> 
> NSW State Sponsorship Approved: 16May2013
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 29May2013
> 
> Co allocated: Not Known
> 
> Visa Grant: 21Jun2013
> 
> GSM Granting auth : Brisbane
> 
> Hope you all will hear good news soon.All the best.


----------



## greenmiles

Yoku said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I got EOI invite on 22nd April and lodged the visa on 1st May. Thereafter on 14th May the CO got assigned to me and Brooke (CO) asked me to submit the documents. While filling up the Visa application i mentioned my friends email id as an alternate contact and CO sent an email to his email id for further documents he/she required. Now around 20th May i sent an email with all the documents that were asked for also stated that the email should come to me rather than to my friend. By 22nd May or so the link for Medicals also got removed from the eVisa page as i was done with my medicals.
> 
> I received an automated email stating they will return to me after 7 working days which i did not received in my mailbox as they did not sent an email back. I dropped an email again and to date there has been no email confirmation whatsoever from there side.
> 
> Can anybody tell me if i have to do anything in this case. Should i drop a mail again or call them up if it is possible and if i should call up then what would be the contact number?
> 
> Need your inputs urgently.


Hi Yoku,

Well there couple of things you should know. First of all, you should not include your friends email id for any reason, the best things you could do to include your another email id, if you do not have one you could create one for this purpose. Anyway as you have already write your co about it there should not be any problem.....

Secondly, it is quite usual for co not to acknowledge for the emails we are sending. I send my co an email a month ago and have not got any response yet. This is the very usual picture overall. Since you have received an automated response, it is for sure they have received your mail and I would suggest you to sit back and relax...........

By the way, would you share your team and co initials pls....

All the best.


----------



## melbourne2012

It"s pretty quick. Big congrats!


----------



## stalukderbd

Please keep on eye in DIAC web site. The change is going to be happen very soon. Why NSW!! you can choose WA too. If possible you can find information in other state where you can easily apply


----------



## dharmesh

dragoman said:


> Thanks zkhan ,
> 
> Yes , these agents are only after MONEY ! specially in India .. don't know about other countries and the level of service they provide .
> 
> Anyways , coming back to my application , few more queries :
> 
> 1) I uploaded my ACS Skills Assesment report on evisa which attached fine , but I observed I cant delete it afterwords ! So does this mean if I upload anything by mistake , I cant revoke it ?
> 
> 2) For UK PCC will apply next week , I lived my life peacefully there , with not even a single parking ticket , paid all my taxes , so I am sure it will be clean
> 
> 3) How much the medicals will cost me for complete family ? Me , Wife & Kiddo
> 
> 4) Is is advisable to get the medicals done now , or wait for the CO ? As i think it will take 5-6 weeks before it will get assigned .
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dragoman



No idea.
Hope you know where to apply for UK PCC. If not let me know. Get the express PCC done by paying 80 Pounds and also pay extra for express delivery which trackable or else your PCC may get lost during transit.
Medicals cost are about 2250 per person , dont know about the child.
You can get the medicals done now, no issue. Rather I would recommend you to get it done now


----------



## Anjana7955

Hi nazar,
KSA is which place? and how long hav u stayed there and how did the CO know abt ur stay there?

whats your current status??

It is better if you can upload as many documents to confirm the proofs.
Bank statement i uploaded was to prove my salary coming into the account as i did not have tax slips (there is no tax here in KSA where i work). 

In my case, the CO asked me for PCC from KSA. 

Also my one child's and mine health results are referred. While my spouse's and second child are accepted directly.

But out of all this the most awaiting thing is the issuance of my son's passport which due to a lot slower process might take 8 weeks. 

and the case officer is ok with it since i have explained him it may take that long.[/QUOTE]


----------



## zkhan

dragoman said:


> Thanks zkhan ,
> 
> Yes , these agents are only after MONEY ! specially in India .. don't know about other countries and the level of service they provide .
> 
> Anyways , coming back to my application , few more queries :
> 
> 1) I uploaded my ACS Skills Assesment report on evisa which attached fine , but I observed I cant delete it afterwords ! So does this mean if I upload anything by mistake , I cant revoke it ?
> *Yes, you will not be able to delete the documents once uploaded. It doesn't matter as long as you provide all the required documents for your visa in the correct category.*
> 
> 2) For UK PCC will apply next week , I lived my life peacefully there , with not even a single parking ticket , paid all my taxes , so I am sure it will be clean
> 
> 3) How much the medicals will cost me for complete family ? Me , Wife & Kiddo
> *Similar case for me too. Me, my wife and my 1 yr old daughter. It costed me Rs 11000 total. 4400 each for me and my wife and 2200 for my daughter.*
> 
> 4) Is is advisable to get the medicals done now , or wait for the CO ? As i think it will take 5-6 weeks before it will get assigned .
> *Medicals don't take much time. The e-health center takes only 48hrs to upload the medical results to your visa. Once visa is granted your initial entry date to Australia is calculated as 1yr from the date of medicals or PCC whichever is done earlier. You can take a call based on this. There is no other impact apart from this. But I suggest it is better to apply for PCC without waiting for case officer to be assigned. In India, sometimes it takes more than a month to get PCC.*
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dragoman


Hi,
Please find my replies in bold.


----------



## ltrifonov

himal said:


> I got my magic letter from team 33 of GSM Brisbane . I want to thank all the members here for sharing the experiences. The process would have been quite painful not knowing whats going on with out your constant inputs. Thanks all and best of luck of luck.


Congrats man! Congrats to *ravviv *too!
All the best for the future!


Today I've been told that my Case Officer is from team 33 Brisbane as well...
Still cannot understand why is my application delayed for so long...

Lady on the phone said, that even my initial assessment is not yet done... 

And one more thing - it seems that the signature in the email doesn't reflect the actual team to which application is assigned. In my confirmation email I had Adelaide in the signature.

Or it may be... some sort of internal transfer for backlogged cases...


----------



## dragoman

Sounds good .. 

PCC is the next task then for me ( UK & India ) .

Thanks zkhan again for your help  

Dragoman


----------



## hunganh07

ravviv said:


> I got the golden Mail today.My timelines as below:
> 
> Job Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> NSW applied: 21Jan2013
> 
> NSW State Sponsorship Approved: 16May2013
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 29May2013
> 
> Co allocated: Not Known
> 
> Visa Grant: 21Jun2013
> 
> GSM Granting auth : Brisbane
> 
> Hope you all will hear good news soon.All the best.



Congratulations. God blesses you lane:


----------



## hunganh07

himal said:


> I got my magic letter from team 33 of GSM Brisbane . I want to thank all the members here for sharing the experiences. The process would have been quite painful not knowing whats going on with out your constant inputs. Thanks all and best of luck of luck.


Congratulations. You got a visa less than 3 weeks after submission. Amazing!!


----------



## ltrifonov

hunganh07 said:


> Congratulations. You got a visa less than 3 weeks after submission. Amazing!!


Yea, he is a lucky one 
you 've lodged on same date as me... 
any progress?


----------



## Devang

Congratulations to ravuv and himal


----------



## applyoz

*Uk pcc*



dragoman said:


> Sounds good ..
> 
> PCC is the next task then for me ( UK & India ) .
> 
> Thanks zkhan again for your help
> 
> Dragoman


As you have some time, suggest you to go for 45 pounds (normal processing of UK PCC) + pay an extra £9 for what the form calls "secure international delivery" which would be by International Signed For from Royal Mail. 


Normal Service : You should receive your PCC in about 18-24 days. If you are not willing to wait for those 18-20 days ( 4-7 days for sending the courier + 7 days for processing application + 7 days for return ) ELSE

Express Delivery : 8-10 days 

I suggest you use the courier option when sending the documents, it is faster by a day or two. 

The address for courier is 

ACRO 
c/o Dash-IT 
Unit 15 
Majestic Road 
Nursling Industrial Estate 
Southampton 
Hants 
SO16 0YT

International telephone +44(0)2380 226879

NOTE: Dash-IT deliver to ACRO every working day (Mon – Fri) at 11.00 and 22.00. Those items delivered at 11.00 will be recorded as being delivered that day but those delivered at 22.00 will not be recorded until the following day.


----------



## dragoman

Thanks applyoz , 

I have some time so can wait for 20-25 days , as i don't think CO will be assigned till then .

As per the form courier service will cost me a lot ! 

" Optional International Courier - £48.00 per return address
Delivery " 

So will take the 45 + 9 option . 

But does adding that 9 quids make any extra difference Mate ? Will it be faster in transit ..

Dragoman


----------



## dragoman

Sorry I read ur response again .. Do u mean to say only for SENDING the docs use the courier service and not for receiving it ? 

For receiving the Letter it will be 45 + 9 service .. right ?

Dragoman


----------



## ningbo

I have also got grant letter in less than 3 weeks, which one and a half week waiting POLICE CERTIFICATE.....congs everyone got approved...let's move towards the next step.


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

Hi,

I am a silent reader on this forum. I have lodged for Visa on 27th May but still no CO assigned.

Is there any one from same date or around that for whom CO is not assigned or is it only me 


I called DIAC today and as per them CO has not yet allocated. But one of my friend who has applied on same date has got CO allocated few days back.

Bit worried at the the moment.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## udayNSW

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a silent reader on this forum. I have lodged for Visa on 27th May but still no CO assigned.
> 
> Is there any one from same date or around that for whom CO is not assigned or is it only me
> 
> 
> I called DIAC today and as per them CO has not yet allocated. But one of my friend who has applied on same date has got CO allocated few days back.
> 
> Bit worried at the the moment.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


The standard wait time is 4 to 5 weeks,
So you will have to wait Raj.


----------



## sachdevar

himal said:


> I got my magic letter from team 33 of GSM Brisbane . I want to thank all the members here for sharing the experiences. The process would have been quite painful not knowing whats going on with out your constant inputs. Thanks all and best of luck of luck.


Again proved....

Brisbane teams more fast as compare to Adelaide teams....


----------



## udayNSW

sachdevar said:


> Again proved....
> 
> Brisbane teams more fast as compare to Adelaide teams....


I hope they approve mine as fast as they are approving other applications.
My CO Is also from Brisbane...


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

Hi,

Thanks Uday for update. Hope I get a CO assigned within next 2 weeks 

Raj...


----------



## mudgalvarun

Hi Everyone,

I filed for the Vic SS and they asked me to come up with a write up as to why i would like to move to Vic and not any other state.I submitted the write up 2 days back.Any idea when can i expect a reply from them and what will be the next steps.

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## suresh1

cprem79 said:


> The ceiling will reset on 1st July.
> So you may get a chance after that.


Hi Prem,

So in this case can i apply the EOI for now? OR do i need to wait after July 1?

Kindly confirm.


----------



## udayNSW

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks Uday for update. Hope I get a CO assigned within next 2 weeks
> 
> Raj...


You will for sure get it Raj,
Make sure you upload all the documents before the CO asks you for.
I wish you all the very best.


----------



## Razaqng

*CO*



udayNSW said:


> The standard wait time is 4 to 5 weeks,
> So you will have to wait Raj.


@UdayNSW,Pls do you know the name of your CO?Mine is DC,I think he is taking forever to respond.

I lodged my application the 18th of May under subclass 190 and SS by SA.

Pls share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## robertmurray7782

udayNSW said:


> I hope they approve mine as fast as they are approving other applications.
> My CO Is also from Brisbane...


I am Adelaide 

I wonder if they are speeding up closer to the June year end as they did with the NSW SS apps?


----------



## udayNSW

Razaqng said:


> @UdayNSW,Pls do you know the name of your CO?Mine is DC,I think he is taking forever to respond.
> 
> I lodged my application the 18th of May under subclass 190 and SS by SA.
> 
> Pls share your experience.
> 
> Thanks


I have got the same guy assigned...
He sent me a email on 18th that he will assess my application first and contact me if he needs anything from me.
I also lodged on 18th May.


----------



## udayNSW

robertmurray7782 said:


> I am Adelaide
> 
> I wonder if they are speeding up closer to the June year end as they did with the NSW SS apps?


May be buddy,
Remember we all were in the same boat waiting for NSW SS approval..


----------



## Razaqng

*Help*



udayNSW said:


> I have got the same guy assigned...
> He sent me a email on 18th that he will assess my application first and contact me if he needs anything from me.
> I also lodged on 18th May.


@Uday,Pls I have not received any mail from this guy and am worried something might be wrong.Maybe he is not aware my application is allocated to him or an issue with my email address.

I need your assistance is this case,could you pls send me his email address via personal message to enable me contact him.

Thank you and I wish goodluck.Cheers.


----------



## robertmurray7782

udayNSW said:


> May be buddy,
> Remember we all were in the same boat waiting for NSW SS approval..


Dark times....


----------



## udayNSW

Razaqng said:


> @Uday,Pls I have not received any mail from this guy and am worried something might be wrong.Maybe he is not aware my application is allocated to him or an issue with my email address.
> 
> I need your assistance is this case,could you pls send me his email address via personal message to enable me contact him.
> 
> Thank you and I wish goodluck.Cheers.


Sent.
Dont forget to metion your TRN in the email.


----------



## cprem79

suresh1 said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> So in this case can i apply the EOI for now? OR do i need to wait after July 1?
> 
> Kindly confirm.


You can go ahead and lodge your EOI if you have your skills assessment positive and IELTS more than or equal to 6 (or 7) score in each band (depends on how it accumulates your points).
When the new ceiling opens up on July 1st, the cases will be handled from the earliest date applications. I guess you must be in the queue by now.
Anyway go ahead and all the best~


----------



## greenbangla

ravviv said:


> I got the golden Mail today.My timelines as below:
> 
> Job Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> NSW applied: 21Jan2013
> 
> NSW State Sponsorship Approved: 16May2013
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 29May2013
> 
> Co allocated: Not Known
> 
> Visa Grant: 21Jun2013
> 
> GSM Granting auth : Brisbane
> 
> Hope you all will hear good news soon.All the best.


Congratulations Ravviv………!:clap2::clap2::clap2:

You have got the grant within a very short time!!!!!!!!!!!.........Goodluck.:third:


----------



## Razaqng

*Thanks*



udayNSW said:


> Sent.
> Dont forget to metion your TRN in the email.



@Uday,I really appreciate your kind assistance.God bless.


----------



## greenbangla

himal said:


> I got my magic letter from team 33 of GSM Brisbane . I want to thank all the members here for sharing the experiences. The process would have been quite painful not knowing whats going on with out your constant inputs. Thanks all and best of luck of luck.


Congratulations Himal!!!!!!!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Hope for the best. Can u share ur timelines?


----------



## ravviv

*Not able to view grant letter*

Hi All,

I am not able to view the grant letter through the link "View Grant Letter" in Ecom site.Can you please let me know how to view it else it will take time to be updated.


----------



## SailOZ

Hi guys, 

I just summited my 190 visa application. Very complex feelings... 

Anyway, I've got a question here. I'm nominated by the VIC government and in their letter, it said that "when you have completed the visa application. You must inform the Skilled and Business Migration Program of your visa application reference number." 

How can I get back to their with this reference number? Do I just reply that email address: [email protected]? And is this reference number the TRN? 

Please advise and many thanks!


----------



## greenbangla

ravviv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am not able to view the grant letter through the link "View Grant Letter" in Ecom site.Can you please let me know how to view it else it will take time to be updated.


Hi Ravviv,

Don’t worry about this matter. You have already got 6 pages grant letter from your CO through email which is the proof of your grant.

I have got the grant on 18 June but still now I could not open my grant letter from the Ecom site.


----------



## ausrtaliaaspirent

Hello, 
We have received update from CO that our applications is under internal checks and do not required any further documents. Is is mean that our application is in final stage and they will declare their decision in coming days. Please can anyone confirms this?


----------



## rs100

Jonathan1980 said:


> Anyone lodge late May or early June got CO ?
> I applied June 3rd with all documents ready but no sign of CO


Hi Jonthan,

Even i applied on 3rd June. waiting for CO allocation:fingerscrossed:

rgds//RAJ


----------



## kaurrajbir

ningbo said:


> I have also got grant letter in less than 3 weeks, which one and a half week waiting POLICE CERTIFICATE.....congs everyone got approved...let's move towards the next step.


Hi ningbo 
Congrats for the grant 

I need little clarification regarding PCC. How do we submit PCC. Does it have to be submitted in original or certified copy is updated online ?
Please explain the process
Thanks in advance


----------



## kaurrajbir

cprem79 said:


> You can go ahead and lodge your EOI if you have your skills assessment positive and IELTS more than or equal to 6 (or 7) score in each band (depends on how it accumulates your points).
> When the new ceiling opens up on July 1st, the cases will be handled from the earliest date applications. I guess you must be in the queue by now.
> Anyway go ahead and all the best~


Hi cprem

Could you please let me know, how the PCC is submitted. Do we submit the certified copy online or original PCC has to be submitted hard copy. What's the process please clarify.
Thanks in advance


----------



## cprem79

kaurrajbir said:


> Hi ningbo
> Congrats for the grant
> 
> I need little clarification regarding PCC. How do we submit PCC. Does it have to be submitted in original or certified copy is updated online ?
> Please explain the process
> Thanks in advance


Please scan the original color copy of the PCC and upload it.
You should not make a copy and certify.


----------



## jogiyogi

zkhan said:


> Hi,
> Good to know that your visa application has moved to next stage. Agents are in many cases not required and they only cause unwanted delays in the process. Like in my case I got my ACS assessment result 2 months after it was issued. My agent just didn't notice it in his inbox and fwded it very late.
> 
> As for the questions, please find my replies inline in bold.


Hi Dragmon, I do agree with Zkhan's answers as a reply to Your queries
Keep it up Mr. Khan.


----------



## kaurrajbir

cprem79 said:


> Please scan the original color copy of the PCC and upload it.
> You should not make a copy and certify.


So it need not be attested.. Right ?
Also can I upload it along with the visa application ? Or does PCC have to uploaded only when requested ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Yoku

greenmiles said:


> Hi Yoku,
> 
> Well there couple of things you should know. First of all, you should not include your friends email id for any reason, the best things you could do to include your another email id, if you do not have one you could create one for this purpose. Anyway as you have already write your co about it there should not be any problem.....
> 
> Secondly, it is quite usual for co not to acknowledge for the emails we are sending. I send my co an email a month ago and have not got any response yet. This is the very usual picture overall. Since you have received an automated response, it is for sure they have received your mail and I would suggest you to sit back and relax...........
> 
> By the way, would you share your team and co initials pls....
> 
> All the best.


The team assigned to me is Brisbane Team 34 and Co initials are (C/Officer: Brooke - BCC).. Let me know if this helps !!!


----------



## cprem79

kaurrajbir said:


> So it need not be attested.. Right ?
> Also can I upload it along with the visa application ? Or does PCC have to uploaded only when requested ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes you can attach it on the eVisa page once you receive it.
No need to attest PCC. Upload the color scan of original PCC.
The same carries for all your other documents as well.
DIAC accepts original color scans of all your documents provided they are in English.
Only translation copies done by a recognised translator needs certification.
No need to wait for CO to request it since PCC would be mandatory.
Simultaneously I would recommend you to fill in the Form80 with much care to every detail requested, especially Q45 will piss you off if you had travelled to many countries for the last 10 years. You need to mention every visit stamped on your passport for the Q45.
Take your time and all the best~


----------



## robertmurray7782

cprem79 said:


> Yes you can attach it on the eVisa page once you receive it.
> No need to attest PCC. Upload the color scan of original PCC.
> The same carries for all your other documents as well.
> DIAC accepts original color scans of all your documents provided they are in English.
> Only translation copies done by a recognised translator needs certification.
> No need to wait for CO to request it since PCC would be mandatory.
> Simultaneously I would recommend you to fill in the Form80 with much care to every detail requested, especially Q45 will piss you off if you had travelled to many countries for the last 10 years. You need to mention every visit stamped on your passport for the Q45.
> Take your time and all the best~


Q45....between work, visiting home, travel, wedding, for my wife and I there were 200+ trips....one word - AGONY!


----------



## cprem79

robertmurray7782 said:


> Q45....between work, visiting home, travel, wedding, for my wife and I there were 200+ trips....one word - AGONY!


No choice bro...
Life is struggle...
Form80 is beyond that...
My experience


----------



## cprem79

robertmurray7782 said:


> Q45....between work, visiting home, travel, wedding, for my wife and I there were 200+ trips....one word - AGONY!


Please don't forget that you and your wife have to fill in the Form80 separately.
You should mention EVERY single visit you made during the past 10 years in your Form80.
Your wife SHOULD also input her EVERY single visit for the past 10 years in a separate Form80.
JAI SIVASAMBO!!!


----------



## robertmurray7782

cprem79 said:


> No choice bro...
> Life is struggle...
> Form80 is beyond that...
> My experience


LOL. Thankfully we've finished and submitted it.


----------



## cprem79

robertmurray7782 said:


> LOL. Thankfully we've finished and submitted it.


OOPS!! Sorry!! I should have read your message twice before replying... MY BAD!!


----------



## kaurrajbir

cprem79 said:


> Yes you can attach it on the eVisa page once you receive it.
> No need to attest PCC. Upload the color scan of original PCC.
> The same carries for all your other documents as well.
> DIAC accepts original color scans of all your documents provided they are in English.
> Only translation copies done by a recognised translator needs certification.
> No need to wait for CO to request it since PCC would be mandatory.
> Simultaneously I would recommend you to fill in the Form80 with much care to every detail requested, especially Q45 will piss you off if you had travelled to many countries for the last 10 years. You need to mention every visit stamped on your passport for the Q45.
> Take your time and all the best~


Cprem thanks a lot for your clarifications !


----------



## wifi

Hello friends

I have applied for the 190 on 18th June. I have uploaded all the documents except PCC and Meds. Waiting for the case officer now


----------



## cprem79

wifi said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have applied for the 190 on 18th June. I have uploaded all the documents except PCC and Meds. Waiting for the case officer now


Don't wait for the CO.
Just make ready your medicals and PCC.
And also all other documents.
Prepare and upload them since in some cases CO not allocated.
But grant given based on your uploaded documents...
So take care and do your best!!


----------



## snehaaus

karenSt said:


> Count me in
> applied on 8th May
> 
> fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


Hello Karen..

any updates on your application..
Im sitting Ducks..


----------



## SailOZ

SailOZ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just summited my 190 visa application. Very complex feelings...
> 
> Anyway, I've got a question here. I'm nominated by the VIC government and in their letter, it said that "when you have completed the visa application. You must inform the Skilled and Business Migration Program of your visa application reference number."
> 
> How can I get back to their with this reference number? Do I just reply that email address: [email protected]? And is this reference number the TRN?
> 
> Please advise and many thanks!


sorry for reposting this. 

can some friend help on this pls? 

thanks!


----------



## EE-India

neetikavikas said:


> hi all,
> 
> wanted to have feedback fro all of you , that i have applied for offlist noination from northern territory, have sent ten job vacancies as supportive, what are the chances and what time will it take.
> 
> 
> regards,
> neetika.


Hi 

What is your area of specialization ? In addition to the vacancies list , it will b nice if u can mention potential employers also because NT government will have long term forecast for each industry


----------



## Anjalisham

@sailoz
Yes that's their email address. And your ref no is TRN. I can't remember if I contacted them after I got the grant or after submitting the application. Anyways no harm to be cautious. Infor them that have submitted it and when you ve got the grant. Strange how hazy those days are now!


----------



## himal

hunganh07 said:


> Congratulations. You got a visa less than 3 weeks after submission. Amazing!!


Thanks,
Yes, I was pleasantly surprised as I thought it would take at least about 1.5 to 2 months from the application lodgement date. The NSW sponsorship wait was agonising though. The day before I received a sealed envelope of medical test sent to me bye Medibank Australia. I was thinking of going to the post office to send that envelope to DIAC when I checked my email and found that VISA was already granted. I was not contacted by CO during the processing.


----------



## SailOZ

Anjalisham said:


> @sailoz
> Yes that's their email address. And your ref no is TRN. I can't remember if I contacted them after I got the grant or after submitting the application. Anyways no harm to be cautious. Infor them that have submitted it and when you ve got the grant. Strange how hazy those days are now!


thank you very much anjalisham for your kind help.

hazy? hehe, that is one interesting word. And yes, it is such a long journey and some memories might have been drowned in too many details. 

wish you all the best!


----------



## sachdevar

wifi said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have applied for the 190 on 18th June. I have uploaded all the documents except PCC and Meds. Waiting for the case officer now


Hi Dear,
Why you have not submitted PCC and Medicals ?


----------



## sachdevar

Hi Guys !

You can use following link in order to inquire about status of processing of application.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Use send a request link further......


----------



## pinkray

udayNSW said:


> The standard wait time is 4 to 5 weeks,
> So you will have to wait Raj.


I lodged the visa application on 18th may, still no CO allocated


----------



## ausmsc

sachdevar said:


> Hi Guys !
> 
> You can use following link in order to inquire about status of processing of application.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> Use send a request link further......


Hi, I tried it many times but every time am getting


*This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.*


Dont know what's wrong with it. 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz

I also got above link, and tried it as well. unfortunately same problem. 

Guys can you try this link and check whether it is working or not.


----------



## nazanin5879

does any body here have the same experience as me : co :bk applied on feb 2013 and no progress untill know even not requested for additional documents


----------



## num_tareq

I got an e-mail from my CO today. Just two days ago, I e-mailed her asking about the status of my application and requested her to forecast a timeline. In her reply, she didn't tell me about the status of application rather told me about the minimum time i.e. 12 months required for external checking by ASIO. What you think on her reply? Is my already referred to ASIO?


----------



## rahul897

*verification*

how is job verification done for both onshore and offshore applicants?how long will it take for verification to complete?


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

udayNSW said:


> You will for sure get it Raj,
> Make sure you upload all the documents before the CO asks you for.
> I wish you all the very best.


I am applying through a consultant. I did asked him to upload all documents upfront. He said that he has uploaded few documents but due to size constraint other documents can not be uploaded and he will directly send to CO email ID once CO gets assigned.

Raj..


----------



## SmartBenny

*About grant*

Hi mates!
I have submitted DIAC on June 13th. And uploaded all the documents including PCCs (India & Australia). I have also completed medicals on 17th Jun.
Nothing is pending from my side.
Sub class 190- NSW Sponsored.
When Can I expect grant/ CO allocation?


----------



## Jonathan1980

SmartBenny said:


> Hi mates!
> I have submitted DIAC on June 13th. And uploaded all the documents including PCCs (India & Australia). I have also completed medicals on 17th Jun.
> Nothing is pending from my side.
> Sub class 190- NSW Sponsored.
> When Can I expect grant/ CO allocation?


get in line Benny, many other submitted in May and still have not heard of anything from CO. Standard time is 8 weeks


----------



## earldro

Hi,

Could someone please guide me thru the process of arranging medicals?

Do I need to fill out any forms from the DIAC website, or is it just the questionnaire on the "organise your medicals" link and on hitting submit I would get the letter to print and hand over to the clinic.

Thanks,

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Devang

ausmsc said:


> Hi, I tried it many times but every time am getting
> 
> This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.
> 
> Dont know what's wrong with it.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz
> 
> I also got above link, and tried it as well. unfortunately same problem.
> 
> Guys can you try this link and check whether it is working or not.


Even I tried this link a and it said temporarily unavailable


----------



## Razaqng

*CO*



pinkray said:


> I lodged the visa application on 18th may, still no CO allocated


@Pinkray,you must have been allocated a CO,it's just that you have not been contacted.

It's possible your CO is DC as well,try calling DIAC to find out.The guy seems to have a lot of applications on his hands as of present.

I wish you goodluck.

Cheers.


----------



## Razaqng

Hi Uday,

I really appreciate your assistance,pls find below the response from my case officer,DC, to the mail I sent yesterday, which I received this morning to my surprise.I want to believe they work on Saturdays or may be the COs have access to their official mails during weekends.

I hope for the best in the final week of this fiscal year 2012-2013.

Cheers.




Sensitive

Hello Mr xxxxxxx,



I have been allocated your application and will be in contact with you about any outstanding matters relating to your application in due course.



Regards,



D C

Case Officer – Team xx

GSM Brisbane

Ph: 07 3136 xxxx

Email: [email protected]


----------



## jose2012

Looks like mine is also DC as well. Lodged on 18th may. Any comments on his work..


----------



## Razaqng

@All,I just checked my application now and saw that the medical link has disappeared. I hope my CO is really working on my application,thank God.

I pray we all celebrate by next week Monday.Cheers.


----------



## zdeveloper

Razaqng said:


> Hi Uday,
> 
> I really appreciate your assistance,pls find below the response from my case officer,DC, to the mail I sent yesterday, which I received this morning to my surprise.I want to believe they work on Saturdays or may be the COs have access to their official mails during weekends.
> 
> I hope for the best in the final week of this fiscal year 2012-2013.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive
> 
> Hello Mr xxxxxxx,
> 
> 
> 
> I have been allocated your application and will be in contact with you about any outstanding matters relating to your application in due course.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> D C
> 
> Case Officer – Team xx
> 
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> Ph: 07 3136 xxxx
> 
> Email: [email protected]




@Razzaq: I also applied on 18th May. However, An automatic reply that came to my Email (after submitting my application), was from Adelaide (that is, my Visa application Summery is showing the address of Adelaide GSM Office). Is that the same in your case as well ? Although, your CO is from GSM Brisbane...


----------



## zdeveloper

jose2012 said:


> Looks like mine is also DC as well. Lodged on 18th may. Any comments on his work..


@Jose: Could you tell me the address written on your IMMI Visa Application Summery document (an automatic reply, that came after you applied for 190 application, online)...??? On my document, its showing GSM Adelaide address (At the bottom of every page). What about yours ??? I also applied on 18th May...


----------



## jose2012

That is default. But Co can be diffrent.


----------



## dejumotalks

Any updates from COs?
Seems quiet lately...

We all hope for the very best.


----------



## connectwithsiva

Hi all,

I have lodged my visa 190 application on June 5th and waiting for CO to be assigned. I have few questions/ doubts to ask in this forum. Hope you all will help me.

1. As I have been granted with NSW state sponsorship, the state will provide me 950$AUD per month until I find a job in Australia. Is this statement correct? If yes, can anyone please share the information where it is officially declared in DIAC website? Because I could not find it.

2. I see people in this forum talking about showing "proof of fund" to the immigration department.
Is that applicable to those who have received State sponsorship too?

3. Should everyone complete form 80. If yes, can I go ahead complete then upload it? Note, I am yet to complete my PCC.

4. Before the final decision is made, the CO will call and have a general discussion with us? Kind of an assessment? Or visa will be granted without even talking to us?

5. I have few character reference letters given by lawyers and commissioners, which I had used for NSW state sponsorship request. Can I upload the same letters now also? I am not sure under which category I need to upload. Because, in the application, the definition of "character reference" has been given as PCC.

thanks in advance,
Siva


----------



## robertmurray7782

1.definite no
2. No
3. Yes, by and large most people do or are asked to.
4. Never heard of this.
5. This one I can't help with, sorry.





connectwithsiva said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have lodged my visa 190 application on June 5th and waiting for CO to be assigned. I have few questions/ doubts to ask in this forum. Hope you all will help me.
> 
> 1. As I have been granted with NSW state sponsorship, the state will provide me 950$AUD per month until I find a job in Australia. Is this statement correct? If yes, can anyone please share the information where it is officially declared in DIAC website? Because I could not find it.
> 
> 2. I see people in this forum talking about showing "proof of fund" to the immigration department.
> Is that applicable to those who have received State sponsorship too?
> 
> 3. Should everyone complete form 80. If yes, can I go ahead complete then upload it? Note, I am yet to complete my PCC.
> 
> 4. Before the final decision is made, the CO will call and have a general discussion with us? Kind of an assessment? Or visa will be granted without even talking to us?
> 
> 5. I have few character reference letters given by lawyers and commissioners, which I had used for NSW state sponsorship request. Can I upload the same letters now also? I am not sure under which category I need to upload. Because, in the application, the definition of "character reference" has been given as PCC.
> 
> thanks in advance,
> Siva


----------



## Anjalisham

Siva regarding the character ref you have submit a police clearnce from countries you have lived in for 1 or more in the past ten years. The rest letters can only be uploaded as references.
Proof of fund to the immigration depr I don't think so but pls check again. You only had to show that for ur sponsorship. Normally the CO ask for form 80 but no harm uploading it as it saves time if they need it. Most of the time grant is given without conversations but they can call your employer to verify your documents.
Try and upload ur documents saves time and speeds the process up. Get your pcc done as it takes 4-6 weeks. And depending when u need to migirate your medicals.


----------



## JoannaAch

Just to inform everybody and thank for their guidance and all the advice - I have been granted my visa on 20 June 2013 (CO MM from Brisbane 31). 
I am really glad that the process is over and still can't believe that I managed to do everything on my own! It wouldn't be possible without this forum and people that post here.
Good luck to everyone still waiting for their visas!


----------



## Devang

Congratulations JoannaAch..... Can you please share your time lines


----------



## greenbangla

JoannaAch said:


> Just to inform everybody and thank for their guidance and all the advice - I have been granted my visa on 20 June 2013 (CO MM from Brisbane 31).
> I am really glad that the process is over and still can't believe that I managed to do everything on my own! It wouldn't be possible without this forum and people that post here.
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for their visas!


Congratulations JoannaAch!!!:clap2: 

All the best to your future.


----------



## rohitk

The department’s eLodgement systems will be offline for system upgrades from 28 June 2013 and may not be available again until 1 July 2013. *Clients planning to apply online for any Australian visa, prior to the introduction of new visa pricing and policies on 1 July, are encouraged to lodge and pay for their application before 9 pm (AEST) on 28 June.* Clients will not be able to lodge online visa applications while the systems are offline. If a client does not lodge their visa application prior to 1 July 2013, they will be subject to the new visa pricing arrangements.


----------



## australia.ind

Guys,
Anyone medicals referred in april and still waiting for clearance????? I guess all were cleared except ours..


----------



## connectwithsiva

robertmurray7782 said:


> 1.definite no
> 2. No
> 3. Yes, by and large most people do or are asked to.
> 4. Never heard of this.
> 5. This one I can't help with, sorry.


I was thinking I will get 950 $ every month. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## connectwithsiva

Anjalisham said:


> Siva regarding the character ref you have submit a police clearnce from countries you have lived in for 1 or more in the past ten years. The rest letters can only be uploaded as references.
> Proof of fund to the immigration depr I don't think so but pls check again. You only had to show that for ur sponsorship. Normally the CO ask for form 80 but no harm uploading it as it saves time if they need it. Most of the time grant is given without conversations but they can call your employer to verify your documents.
> Try and upload ur documents saves time and speeds the process up. Get your pcc done as it takes 4-6 weeks. And depending when u need to migirate your medicals.


Thanks anjalisham. I will check once again.


----------



## ashanti7311

JoannaAch said:


> Just to inform everybody and thank for their guidance and all the advice - I have been granted my visa on 20 June 2013 (CO MM from Brisbane 31).
> I am really glad that the process is over and still can't believe that I managed to do everything on my own! It wouldn't be possible without this forum and people that post here.
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for their visas!


Congrats!


----------



## SailOZ

congrats! Joanna!


----------



## Jonathan1980

JoannaAch said:


> Just to inform everybody and thank for their guidance and all the advice - I have been granted my visa on 20 June 2013 (CO MM from Brisbane 31).
> I am really glad that the process is over and still can't believe that I managed to do everything on my own! It wouldn't be possible without this forum and people that post here.
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for their visas!


Congrats for the new chapter of your life. Just curious why leave Germany for Australia. Germany economy is pretty good and the best in Europe at the moment. If Italian or Spanish people want to move to Australia then I could easily understand


----------



## ivetka233

*Waiting time for 189 visa*

Hi guys how much is the waiting time for getting PR for 189 visa?





















Accountant -60 points, EOI created 30/5/13, Invitat-1/6/13, Submitted 8/6/13, police check 9/6/13, medical 10/6/13, 

CO:rangerR:xmasunwrap:


----------



## jogiyogi

ivetka233 said:


> Hi guys how much is the waiting time for getting PR for 189 visa?
> 
> Accountant -60 points, EOI created 30/5/13, Invitat-1/6/13, Submitted 8/6/13, police check 9/6/13, medical 10/6/13,
> 
> CO:rangerR:xmasunwrap:


Hi, It depends case to case. However it seems you are onshore applicant so you may get PR faster than offshore applicants. Good luck


----------



## Deshdeep

Hi Everyone,

I also had about the similar set of queries but needed your specific expert advice and have lodged my visa 190 application on June 15th and waiting for CO to be assigned.

I have recently received my Tatkaal passport, which essentially covers multilevel of police & intelligence checks. As of now i am waiting for CO to be assigned & heard through this forum that it takes a long duration to get PCC, Should I initialize the PCC or wait till the CO is assigned.

Thank You in adavnce


----------



## Sunlight11

Hello,

Can I use same PCC for both Australia and Canada ? I mean, when I lodged Malaysian PCC application, I had to fill 'WHAT FOR' ?? At that time I wasn't so sure about Australia, so I just selected Canada, as I can only select one country ... So will that be OK to submit the same PCC in Australia as well ?


----------



## Sunlight11

Hello,

Can I use same PCC for both Australia and Canada ? I mean, when I lodged Malaysian PCC application, I had to fill 'WHAT FOR' ?? At that time I wasn't so sure about Australia, so I just selected Canada, as I can only select one country ... So will that be OK to submit the same PCC in Australia as well ?


----------



## ivetka233

*reply*

Thanks for that but where can i estimate they are with onshore applicants?

Like how long you recon i will wait,...do they do now 189 logments april, may, ?


Thank you, 

ivetka


----------



## ivetka233

*jogiyogi*



jogiyogi said:


> Hi, It depends case to case. However it seems you are onshore applicant so you may get PR faster than offshore applicants. Good luck




Sorry forgot to say i been granted police check but as we do logment as partner points,, he wasnt...his police check still didnt arrived yet, 

Please come back to me,, if that can have any affect on our PR granted,,,,what if he will not hear of results from police check for another 2 months?


Ivetka


----------



## ravviv

Deshdeep said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I also had about the similar set of queries but needed your specific expert advice and have lodged my visa 190 application on June 15th and waiting for CO to be assigned.
> 
> I have recently received my Tatkaal passport, which essentially covers multilevel of police & intelligence checks. As of now i am waiting for CO to be assigned & heard through this forum that it takes a long duration to get PCC, Should I initialize the PCC or wait till the CO is assigned.
> 
> Thank You in adavnce


U can initiate the pcc now itself.If the passport issuance location is same as ur pcc applying location then u will get it on that day itself else u have to wait for sometime.


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> As I had posted earlier I had lodged my application to WA on 11th June and within 3 days I am nominated from WA. Its successful.
> 
> Now I have to sign on the agreement and reply. After that DIAC will start the final process...


Dear mate, why are you delaying e-Visa Lodging?


----------



## prototype_nsx

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I use same PCC for both Australia and Canada ? I mean, when I lodged Malaysian PCC application, I had to fill 'WHAT FOR' ?? At that time I wasn't so sure about Australia, so I just selected Canada, as I can only select one country ... So will that be OK to submit the same PCC in Australia as well ?


yes you can, purpose would not be an issue, however pcc is valid for 12 months only.


----------



## Dipsomania

*Adeliade Migrants?*

Hi Guys,

I have SA State Sponsorship and submitted my Visa Application on 6th June. I have come across a lot of IT professionals trying to migrate to Australia. Is there any one from a media background in this forum or anyone looking at Adelaide as a migration option?


----------



## Sunlight11

prototype_nsx said:


> yes you can, purpose would not be an issue, however pcc is valid for 12 months only.


Tnx .. !


----------



## ashanti7311

Need help please guys, I am submitting bank statements as I don't have payslips etc. how many bank statements do I need to submit for a 5 year period?

Thank you


----------



## JoannaAch

Jonathan1980 said:


> Congrats for the new chapter of your life. Just curious why leave Germany for Australia. Germany economy is pretty good and the best in Europe at the moment. If Italian or Spanish people want to move to Australia then I could easily understand


Thank you all for good wishes!

We want to live in an English-speaking country - my husband does not speak German and has serious problems with learning... Plus the weather, plus the ocean etc etc.


----------



## cprem79

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I use same PCC for both Australia and Canada ? I mean, when I lodged Malaysian PCC application, I had to fill 'WHAT FOR' ?? At that time I wasn't so sure about Australia, so I just selected Canada, as I can only select one country ... So will that be OK to submit the same PCC in Australia as well ?


Iam not too sure about that but I would strongly recommend to get a separate one for Australia if it is going to be mentioned on the PCC to which country it is advised for.
All the best~


----------



## cprem79

ashanti7311 said:


> Need help please guys, I am submitting bank statements as I don't have payslips etc. how many bank statements do I need to submit for a 5 year period?
> 
> Thank you


A bank statement for every quarter cycle of a year should suffice.
4 per year in a random fashion.


----------



## mamunmaziz

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I use same PCC for both Australia and Canada ? I mean, when I lodged Malaysian PCC application, I had to fill 'WHAT FOR' ?? At that time I wasn't so sure about Australia, so I just selected Canada, as I can only select one country ... So will that be OK to submit the same PCC in Australia as well ?


PCC is same .
but one thing should remember that ur first entry to Australia would be 1 year after the date u got PCC.


----------



## karenSt

Hi snehaaus...we got CO allocated however meds are referred 
not sure how long is the wait for medical referal now



snehaaus said:


> Hello Karen..
> 
> any updates on your application..
> Im sitting Ducks..


----------



## sachdevar

Hello Friends !

Which number i must dial in order to clarify status of my application....i lodged it on 25th of may ...still no hear for CO , however people who lodged after or same time to me ...already got decisions.....I am bit worried now.....


----------



## gsp2canberra

Dipsomania said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have SA State Sponsorship and submitted my Visa Application on 6th June. I have come across a lot of IT professionals trying to migrate to Australia. Is there any one from a media background in this forum or anyone looking at Adelaide as a migration option?


I am in media agency.. and have seen quite a few in this forum.. which media profile u r in.? Also which state u r applying, does adelaide has any requirement for media prof?


----------



## Dipsomania

bhanu30 said:


> I am in media agency.. and have seen quite a few in this forum.. which media profile u r in.? Also which state u r applying, does adelaide has any requirement for media prof?


Hi, 

I have got state sponsorship for SA and will moving to Adelaide. I have a Broadcast media sales exp... My husband has client servicing experience (5 yrs each)... my search dosent show ANY jobs for Broadcast Media in Adelaide. however there are a few options for my husband for Agency related jobs. 

Which state r u planning for?


----------



## mhopeful

greenmiles said:


> Hey mhopeful,
> 
> It is the best to declare whatever you have done before hand which includes job experiences even though you have not claim points for those because as you know eventually they will come to know about it all. You can declare it in form 80 and form 1023 to include work experiences for those years....
> 
> To obtain AFP, it is better to get a L licence or a photo ID which is easy to get I am sure you know. If you download the form for NPC, it is all in there what to do and what documents to include......
> 
> If you have any further confusion, please do not hesitate to write back again.
> 
> All the best with your application.


Thank you! Have filled out 1023. Also, all the additional stuff in form 80, would the CO ask for supporting documents? Just wondering if I should get all my stuff translated in advance.

More questions on the medical check. I'm intending to get mine done in advance. Do I need any referral letter from DIAC? Or can I just make an appointment at their panel hospitals? On the online application, there is a link for health declaration, but it says that it needs to be filled in in the presence of a doctor? That's kinda odd. Is it similar to filling up form 26 in the presence of a doctor and then doing the health declaration online at home by myself?

Thanks again!


----------



## ltrifonov

sachdevar said:


> Hello Friends !
> 
> Which number i must dial in order to clarify status of my application....i lodged it on 25th of may ...still no hear for CO , however people who lodged after or same time to me ...already got decisions.....I am bit worried now.....



Hi,
Check here: General Skilled Migration Processing Centres



> Telephone +61 1300 364 613 (outside Australia)
> 1300 364 613 (in Australia)


And please, be prepared for at least 15 minutes waiting...


----------



## Devang

I have also applied on 29th may still no response all docs submitted on 20th june nothing that I have heard from co........what us the best time tu call


----------



## Razaqng

Dipsomania said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have SA State Sponsorship and submitted my Visa Application on 6th June. I have come across a lot of IT professionals trying to migrate to Australia. Is there any one from a media background in this forum or anyone looking at Adelaide as a migration option?


@Dipsomania,I am planning to move to Adelaide in August God's grace after Visa grant.I hope we could talk?

I need some1 we share an apartment before I settle down fully.

Cheers


----------



## Jonathan1980

Devang said:


> I have also applied on 29th may still no response all docs submitted on 20th june nothing that I have heard from co........what us the best time tu call


I started new thread for people submitted late May or June that waiting for CO. Everyone could update there making it easier to follow:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../160022-june-189-applications-waiting-co.html


----------



## gsp2canberra

Dipsomania said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got state sponsorship for SA and will moving to Adelaide. I have a Broadcast media sales exp... My husband has client servicing experience (5 yrs each)... my search dosent show ANY jobs for Broadcast Media in Adelaide. however there are a few options for my husband for Agency related jobs.
> 
> Which state r u planning for?


Isnt marketing spl offshore only in SA SS list? Did u study their? Please let me know.. 
I was applying for ACT have sent for job verification..but bit worried as its last week of june and lists gonna change july onwards.. let me know the details..
I can see kot of jobs as I am in planning working with OMD...


----------



## jogiyogi

ivetka233 said:


> Sorry forgot to say i been granted police check but as we do logment as partner points,, he wasnt...his police check still didnt arrived yet,
> 
> Please come back to me,, if that can have any affect on our PR granted,,,,what if he will not hear of results from police check for another 2 months?
> 
> Ivetka


Hi, I would suggest to upload your PCC to the visa application. Meanwhile wait for your husband's PCC. Once you get it uplaod at that moment.

Coming to your query if your husband does not get it for another two months and your CO asks for that? In this case you would certainly be having some kind of acknowledgment or receipt which proves that he has requested for PCC but it is taking some time. Provide that to your CO, he/she should allow you some more time.

However, Police check does not take such long time.


----------



## SmartBenny

Any grants today? &#55357;&#56905;


----------



## SailOZ

Good morning guys, 

A quick one: for 190 documents, do I need to certify my passport or a color scan will do? I've tried to browse through various threads and websites for answers to no vail. 

Many thanks!


----------



## ilayarajamtm

SailOZ said:


> Good morning guys,
> 
> A quick one: for 190 documents, do I need to certify my passport or a color scan will do? I've tried to browse through various threads and websites for answers to no vail.
> 
> Many thanks!


hi just colour scan should enough for passport if you can get certify


----------



## SailOZ

ilayarajamtm said:


> hi just colour scan should enough for passport if you can get certify


a colour scan should be enough? as the sole identification document, I thought DIAC might need a certified one? 

Anyway thanks ilayarajamtm for this confirmation, as to certify stuff in the country is quite time consuming. 

I will just provide a colour scan of my passport then.


----------



## Jonathan1980

SailOZ said:


> a colour scan should be enough? as the sole identification document, I thought DIAC might need a certified one?
> 
> Anyway thanks ilayarajamtm for this confirmation, as to certify stuff in the country is quite time consuming.
> 
> I will just provide a colour scan of my passport then.


If uploaded online, it does not matter if is the certified copy or not, doesn't it. Certified copy is needed when requested to send via mail for further verification.


----------



## SailOZ

Jonathan1980 said:


> If uploaded online, it does not matter if is the certified copy or not, doesn't it. Certified copy is needed when requested to send via mail for further verification.


thanks Jonathan. Yes, this makes a lot of sense and saves a lot of trouble.


----------



## ilayarajamtm

Hi

i applied on may 17th for 190 still i didnt heard anything from co bit worried


----------



## SailOZ

ilayarajamtm said:


> Hi
> 
> i applied on may 17th for 190 still i didnt heard anything from co bit worried


Did you have all the required doc uploaded upfront? If yes, sometimes you may get grant without even being assigned with a CO.


----------



## ilayarajamtm

sailoz said:


> did you have all the required doc uploaded upfront? If yes, sometimes you may get grant without even being assigned with a co.


i upload all the documents required even recon


----------



## num_tareq

Today my CO mailed me and confirmed my file has been referred to ASIO on May, 2013. God knows, when they will finish?


----------



## Alexamae

num_tareq said:


> Today my CO mailed me and confirmed my file has been referred to ASIO on May, 2013. God knows, when they will finish?


I hope you don't mind, may I know why it was referred to ASIO?

My CO is not replying to my questions about my medical results


----------



## TOPGUN

I have sent my CO an email last night and in reply he seems requesting me all the documents again and this time by email. Do I really have to do this as I have already uploaded all documents?


----------



## num_tareq

Alexamae said:


> I hope you don't mind, may I know why it was referred to ASIO?
> 
> My CO is not replying to my questions about my medical results


I don't know the reason. Neither she described.
My CO is not bad at responding mail. Just took 02 working days to reply.


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi all,

I have send all the documents required sent by my CO. Even my and my spouse medical has been done on Wed-day. Can can body tell me, how much time it will take for final grant. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## oorvee

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have send all the documents required sent by my CO. Even my and my spouse medical has been done on Wed-day. Can can body tell me, how much time it will take for final grant.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If everything is in order ( especially medicals) should not take more than couple of weeks at max.


----------



## cprem79

TOPGUN said:


> I have sent my CO an email last night and in reply he seems requesting me all the documents again and this time by email. Do I really have to do this as I have already uploaded all documents?


Sometimes the CO can't find the documents in the system so he may request you.
If you are really interested in receiving the grant, you better send him whatever he asks for by email.


----------



## satishkumar432

Hi,

I have submitted all my documents to the CO last tuesday.. waiting for his reply.. eagerly.


----------



## aus82

Hi guys,

Finally today CO contacted me, asked for Evidence of health, but we have done medicals 3 weeks ago. Should i contact the hospital to check weather they have sent the docs or else?


----------



## findraj

ivetka233 said:


> Sorry forgot to say i been granted police check but as we do logment as partner points,, he wasnt...his police check still didnt arrived yet,
> 
> Please come back to me,, if that can have any affect on our PR granted,,,,what if he will not hear of results from police check for another 2 months?
> 
> 
> Ivetka


As partners you both need police check because PR will be granted to both of you. Sorry, a little difficult to understand you..

But if doesnt get his police check soon, you must tell your case officer that you have applied for it but havent received yet. 

All documents and requirements must be met for CO to grant your PR.

Good Luck


----------



## Jonathan1980

aus82 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally today CO contacted me, asked for Evidence of health, but we have done medicals 3 weeks ago. Should i contact the hospital to check weather they have sent the docs or else?


Holly cow, this MOC's problem. I had the same issue that MOC did not process my daughter medical report, and we are hanging on this. CO does not know whats going on , clinic can only confirm they submitted the report. MOC is a black hole that no one knows when it complete the report. 

I aksed the clinic to give me confirmation that they already sent docs to MOC


----------



## aus82

Jonathan1980 said:


> Holly cow, this MOC's problem. I had the same issue that MOC did not process my daughter medical report, and we are hanging on this. CO does not know whats going on , clinic can only confirm they submitted the report. MOC is a black hole that no one knows when it complete the report.
> 
> I aksed the clinic to give me confirmation that they already sent docs to MOC


So what kind of confirmation the clinic gave you?


----------



## Jonathan1980

aus82 said:


> So what kind of confirmation the clinic gave you?


I just aksed , Dont know what they gonna send. Just something to prove that ball is in MOC's hand


----------



## findraj

aus82 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally today CO contacted me, asked for Evidence of health, but we have done medicals 3 weeks ago. Should i contact the hospital to check weather they have sent the docs or else?


Please scan and upload the fee receipt you paid at the hospital/clinic on evisa and mail to your CO. Her/his job to trace it with the MOC.

Also, check on the clinic/hospital whether they have posted the results!!

Ridiculous, mine were uploaded in 2 days as promised by the doctor in charge. I dont know if they were referred or not because I had PCC pending


----------



## Devang

Any one for any grants today??????


----------



## Razaqng

Hello People,

It seems the evisa platform is experiencing some problem,I just checked my application now and it's showing application received and all my attached documents are not showing again.

Any other person experiencing same?

Pls share your experience.

Thanks


----------



## bosso

Applied for a 190 visa, SA sponsored on 16 May 2013. Still no sign of case officer, is this normal??? Its now more than 5 weeks


----------



## hunganh07

Razaqng said:


> Hello People,
> 
> It seems the evisa platform is experiencing some problem,I just checked my application now and it's showing application received and all my attached documents are not showing again.
> 
> Any other person experiencing same?
> 
> Pls share your experience.
> 
> Thanks


The same here. To avoid that problem, please do not check it. What you do is to wait for an email from your CO. OK?


----------



## greenmiles

mhopeful said:


> Thank you! Have filled out 1023. Also, all the additional stuff in form 80, would the CO ask for supporting documents? Just wondering if I should get all my stuff translated in advance.
> 
> More questions on the medical check. I'm intending to get mine done in advance. Do I need any referral letter from DIAC? Or can I just make an appointment at their panel hospitals? On the online application, there is a link for health declaration, but it says that it needs to be filled in in the presence of a doctor? That's kinda odd. Is it similar to filling up form 26 in the presence of a doctor and then doing the health declaration online at home by myself?
> 
> Thanks again!


Hi mhopeful,

It is completely CO's discretion whether CO would check those and ask for any additional documents but its better to prepare for those as well but it is unlikely that if you do not claim points for your work experiences......

If have applied offshore, you need to get the referal letter by answering those questions and take it to the doctor when you go to the hospital. If you applied onshore, just print two forms provided in organize your helth link, fill it up, make an appoint with medibank and go for the check! Its all done.

Good luck with your application, keep us updated and please write us back for any more confusions.......


----------



## mithu93ku

My uploaded documents are not appearing at e-Visa page today!


----------



## greenmiles

Yoku said:


> The team assigned to me is Brisbane Team 34 and Co initials are (C/Officer: Brooke - BCC).. Let me know if this helps !!!


Hey Yoku,

Please register yourself in the spreadsheet for everyone's benefit if you can.....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0


----------



## YSteenkamp

mithu93ku said:


> My uploaded documents are not appearing at e-Visa page today!


Mine as well!!! Only shows "application received", while on Friday it showed "in progress". I hope they fix the problem, because I don't want to redo everything again. I took me a whole morning to upload everything.


----------



## dragoman

Hi Guys , 

While scheduling my appointment online for Indian PCC , its giving me the below error message : 

" Applicants applying for PCC (Police Clearance Certificate) can visit to selected PSKs without appointment but with valid ARN"

Does this mean I can go directly to RPO in Delhi without paying the fee online ? and pay there in cash ... 
What all documents are required when I got to the passport office ?
How long does it take to get the Indian PCC from passport office ? 

Please help me as I m really confused with the process ! 

Dragoman


----------



## zkhan

dragoman said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> While scheduling my appointment online for Indian PCC , its giving me the below error message :
> 
> " Applicants applying for PCC (Police Clearance Certificate) can visit to selected PSKs without appointment but with valid ARN"
> 
> Does this mean I can go directly to RPO in Delhi without paying the fee online ? and pay there in cash ...
> What all documents are required when I got to the passport office ?
> How long does it take to get the Indian PCC from passport office ?
> 
> Please help me as I m really confused with the process !
> 
> Dragoman


Yes that is how it is. Appointment is generally not required for applying for PCC. You need to fill online application and take the printout and a passport to the Passport Seva Kendra. Things will be easy if you are applying for PCC for the same address as is there in your passport. Otherwise there will be physical police verification to your new address and then only the PCC will granted. For documents you can check the website http://passportindia.gov.in

My experience is if address in passport is same as PCC then your will get the PCC immediately. If the address is different then it will take atleast 3 weeks.


----------



## dragoman

zkhan said:


> Yes that is how it is. Appointment is generally not required for applying for PCC. You need to fill online application and take the printout and a passport to the Passport Seva Kendra. Things will be easy if you are applying for PCC for the same address as is there in your passport. Otherwise there will be physical police verification to your new address and then only the PCC will granted. For documents you can check the website http://passportindia.gov.in
> 
> My experience is if address in passport is same as PCC then your will get the PCC immediately. If the address is different then it will take atleast 3 weeks.


Thanks zkhan for your help, 

I have sent you Private with few more questions .. as I dont want to Spam here !

Dragoman


----------



## Jonathan1980

Any one have the same problem ! I just logged in my account then all application disappeared and only status in progress left ? 

What the h....


----------



## aus82

Jonathan1980 said:


> Any one have the same problem ! I just logged in my account then all application disappeared and only status in progress left ?
> 
> What the h....


Yes i had the same problem but now it re-appeared again!


----------



## Jonathan1980

YSteenkamp said:


> Mine as well!!! Only shows "application received", while on Friday it showed "in progress". I hope they fix the problem, because I don't want to redo everything again. I took me a whole morning to upload everything.


I just had same problem, all my application disappeared only status in progress left. 
Any idea ?


----------



## Jonathan1980

aus82 said:


> Yes i had the same problem but now it re-appeared again!


Mine is back too, system is getting into end year crisis, must be flooded with application this week.


----------



## YSteenkamp

Jonathan1980 said:


> I just had same problem, all my application disappeared only status in progress left.
> Any idea ?


I check again then the status was in progress, but attachments still missing. I waited a while and tried again and everything is back to normal. Maybe check again.


----------



## Jonathan1980

YSteenkamp said:


> I check again then the status was in progress, but attachments still missing. I waited a while and tried again and everything is back to normal. Maybe check again.


Back to normal boring waiting life, :confused2::ranger:


----------



## YSteenkamp

Jonathan1980 said:


> Back to normal boring waiting life, :confused2::ranger:


Yip, back to waiting! I won't call it boring, I find it very stressful. What is your time line so far and what occupation.


----------



## robertmurray7782

YSteenkamp said:


> Yip, back to waiting! I won't call it boring, I find it very stressful. What is your time line so far and what occupation.


And your SS wait wasn't too bad! The NSW one was agony for most of us. Good luck!


----------



## Jonathan1980

YSteenkamp said:


> Yip, back to waiting! I won't call it boring, I find it very stressful. What is your time line so far and what occupation.


I lodged Jun 3rd, EA, Mechanical, every single document uploaded already. Nothing to do more, thats why I'm getting bored.


----------



## chandustorageadm

*questions on PCC*

Hi everyone,
I am applying for PCC. I am from India
My passport is issued at diffirent location(Visakhapatnam)
I live in chennai from last 6 years
I am applying for PCC in chennai. Howver, I have moved to new home last month. 
So mentioned in the PCC application form, for the question residing since ---> 05/13.
since I stay in new home from last monthonly. Will that be OK? or to apply for PCC should I need to mention that I date in such a way that I stay in chennai from at least an year?. Please clarify me..


----------



## chandustorageadm

*questions on PCC*

Hi everyone,
I am applying for PCC. I am from India
My passport is issued at diffirent location(Visakhapatnam)
I live in chennai from last 6 years
I am applying for PCC in chennai. Howver, I have moved to new home last month. 
So mentioned in the PCC application form, for the question residing since ---> 05/13.
since I stay in new home from last monthonly. Will that be OK? or to apply for PCC should I need to mention that I date in such a way that I stay in chennai from at least an year?. Please clarify me..


----------



## australia.ind

Jonathan1980 said:


> Mine is back too, system is getting into end year crisis, must be flooded with application this week.


Hi,

Any idea when ur medicals were referred?
can u pls share ur timeline?


----------



## Jonathan1980

australia.ind said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea when ur medicals were referred?
> can u pls share ur timeline?


I took my medical June 12, already cleared by MOC. I lodged Jun 3rd. PCC been done couple months ago. So nothing I can do but waiting.


----------



## wifi

cprem79 said:


> Don't wait for the CO.
> Just make ready your medicals and PCC.
> And also all other documents.
> Prepare and upload them since in some cases CO not allocated.
> But grant given based on your uploaded documents...
> So take care and do your best!!


Hi, thanks for your suggestion

I have uploaded all the documents now including PCC form 80s and 1221s. I have taken medicals as well. Only thing left is the medical examination of my family. Already booked the date for it next week...


----------



## YSteenkamp

YSteenkamp said:


> Yip, back to waiting! I won't call it boring, I find it very stressful. What is your time line so far and what occupation.


Did you only upload the docuemtns that they had on the list for recommended?
I obtained a VETASSESS Point Test, which verified my qualification and experience for DIAC visa purposes, however I am not sure if I need to submit only the VETASSESS document or do I need to submit all the supporting documents for my experience also to DIAC.


----------



## YSteenkamp

robertmurray7782 said:


> And your SS wait wasn't too bad! The NSW one was agony for most of us. Good luck!


Yes I know, but I am a get it done person and this waiting game is not for me. Good luck to you too!


----------



## robertmurray7782

YSteenkamp said:


> Yes I know, but I am a get it done person and this waiting game is not for me. Good luck to you too!


Join the club; there's a reason we spend all day b'tching on a forum! Dont think anyone enjoys the waiting and uncertainty.


----------



## Devang

robertmurray7782 said:


> Join the club; there's a reason we spend all day b'tching on a forum! Dont think anyone enjoys the waiting and uncertainty.


I completely agree with you this waiting period is killing


----------



## Jonathan1980

Devang said:


> I completely agree with you this waiting period is killing


Well Lets forget it for the next 7 days. There wont be anything happen this week though. Lets take a serious break.


----------



## Devang

Jonathan1980 said:


> Well Lets forget it for the next 7 days. There wont be anything happen this week though. Lets take a serious break.


Why you saying nothing would happen in this week any thing you aware of


----------



## Dipsomania

Devang said:


> Why you saying nothing would happen in this week any thing you aware of


I guess coz from 28th june till 1st july the systems will be down for incorporating changes in the systems right?? But thts not a week tho...


----------



## cprem79

wifi said:


> Hi, thanks for your suggestion
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents now including PCC form 80s and 1221s. I have taken medicals as well. Only thing left is the medical examination of my family. Already booked the date for it next week...


Please don't forget to fill the Form80 separately for each person whoever is above 16 in your family. Form 1221 is a subsidary of Form80 so I suppose you can fill it and keep ready just in case, since most CO don't go for that.
Pray that your medicals should get cleared since that is the one thing which consumes time if referred to MOC.
Good luck to you~


----------



## hunganh07

Any Grant today? Waiting is always interesting. I have something to hope at least


----------



## SmartBenny

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am applying for PCC. I am from India
> My passport is issued at diffirent location(Visakhapatnam)
> I live in chennai from last 6 years
> I am applying for PCC in chennai. Howver, I have moved to new home last month.
> So mentioned in the PCC application form, for the question residing since ---> 05/13.
> since I stay in new home from last monthonly. Will that be OK? or to apply for PCC should I need to mention that I date in such a way that I stay in chennai from at least an year?. Please clarify me..


Chandu, 
Can you email me your contact number? I am also on same boat like you.
[email protected]


----------



## cprem79

hunganh07 said:


> Any Grant today? Waiting is always interesting. I have something to hope at least


Last week was bustling with grants.
This week is equally opposite.
I have been browsing this forum actively but couldn't come upon any grant yesterday or today.
So the wait seems to prolong~~


----------



## connectwithsiva

Hi,

This is for the lodged 190 visa application 

I uploaded my oversease work experience letter under "work experience -oversease, evidence of, australian business register/AISC" instead of " work experience - oversease, evidence of, others" inadvertently. I identified it later and uploaded the same document in the correct place. But I am not able to delete the one which I have uploaded mistakenly. As I am still waiting for CO to be assigned, I am not sure how to communicate this to the DIAC.

I tried calling the number +611300364613, but in vain. It always says, " all channels are currently busy" now I am left with no option and really worried.

looking forward to your help and suggestion here. 

Thanks,
Siva


----------



## cprem79

connectwithsiva said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is for the lodged 190 visa application
> 
> I uploaded my oversease work experience letter under "work experience -oversease, evidence of, australian business register/AISC" instead of " work experience - oversease, evidence of, others" inadvertently. I identified it later and uploaded the same document in the correct place. But I am not able to delete the one which I have uploaded mistakenly. As I am still waiting for CO to be assigned, I am not sure how to communicate this to the DIAC.
> 
> I tried calling the number +611300364613, but in vain. It always says, " all channels are currently busy" now I am left with no option and really worried.
> 
> looking forward to your help and suggestion here.
> 
> Thanks,
> Siva


Siva,
Not a big deal.
You can fill out Form 1023 to let them know about notification of incorrect answer.
You can first explain to your CO about this, since you have uploaded the document in the correct place again, meanwhile filling out the form and keeping it handy.
If the CO requests you for the Form 1023 you can immediately dispatch it to him/her.
Or if it stills bothers you, just fill the Form and upload it.


----------



## josephjt

Jonathan1980 said:


> I took my medical June 12, already cleared by MOC. I lodged Jun 3rd. PCC been done couple months ago. So nothing I can do but waiting.


Hi Jonathan,

Did you have the medicals reports sent to Sydney by courier , or was it updated electronically ?


----------



## connectwithsiva

cprem79 said:


> Siva,
> Not a big deal.
> You can fill out Form 1023 to let them know about notification of incorrect answer.
> You can first explain to your CO about this, since you have uploaded the document in the correct place again, meanwhile filling out the form and keeping it handy.
> If the CO requests you for the Form 1023 you can immediately dispatch it to him/her.
> Or if it stills bothers you, just fill the Form and upload it.


Ok. i will do that.

Tanks for the quick response.


----------



## va13

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am applying for PCC. I am from India
> My passport is issued at diffirent location(Visakhapatnam)
> I live in chennai from last 6 years
> I am applying for PCC in chennai. Howver, I have moved to new home last month.
> So mentioned in the PCC application form, for the question residing since ---> 05/13.
> since I stay in new home from last monthonly. Will that be OK? or to apply for PCC should I need to mention that I date in such a way that I stay in chennai from at least an year?. Please clarify me..


Hi Chandu
It all depends on how fast you want ur PCC.
If you apply for PCC at a different location where the verifications havent been done, the verification process takes place again and this may take arnd 2-4 weeks.
If you want it quick, better apply at visakhapatnam (I suppose your parents still would be living in that house)

Also, if you tell that u have changed ur home last month, it may attract dual verification (at ur current and previous address both) as this happens while applying for new passport.


----------



## va13

aus82 said:


> Yes i had the same problem but now it re-appeared again!


eVISA site has always been buggy 
dont panic if u guys notice sudden vanishing of entries/change of status.
give it some time and everything will be back to normal


----------



## chandustorageadm

va13 said:


> Hi Chandu
> It all depends on how fast you want ur PCC.
> If you apply for PCC at a different location where the verifications havent been done, the verification process takes place again and this may take arnd 2-4 weeks.
> If you want it quick, better apply at visakhapatnam (I suppose your parents still would be living in that house)
> 
> Also, if you tell that u have changed ur home last month, it may attract dual verification (at ur current and previous address both) as this happens while applying for new passport.


Thank you for the providing the information. 
in the PCC certificate,my present address will be mentioned?.


----------



## chandustorageadm

*PCC questions.*

Hi,
Could you clarify my doubt,
I am applying for PCC.
in the PCC certificated issued by passport office, my address will be mentioned.
I stay in chennai( india) currently , However, I want to apply for PCC in visakhapatnam( where my passport is issued).


----------



## nazanin5879

gwaikar said:


> I have claimed 8yrs of work experience
> Following is my time line
> 
> ACS-18 Oct 2012 | 189-6 Jan 2013 | CO-4 Mar(34-BK)| IND PCC-22 Mar| Meds-22Mar | UK PCC-18 May| Grant- Waiting


do you have any news from BK, she does not answer to phonecalls,either emails,
do you have any idea why she didnt ask for any extra documents including pcc and medicals


----------



## hunganh07

connectwithsiva said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is for the lodged 190 visa application
> 
> I uploaded my oversease work experience letter under "work experience -oversease, evidence of, australian business register/AISC" instead of " work experience - oversease, evidence of, others" inadvertently. I identified it later and uploaded the same document in the correct place. But I am not able to delete the one which I have uploaded mistakenly. As I am still waiting for CO to be assigned, I am not sure how to communicate this to the DIAC.
> 
> I tried calling the number +611300364613, but in vain. It always says, " all channels are currently busy" now I am left with no option and really worried.
> 
> looking forward to your help and suggestion here.
> 
> Thanks,
> Siva



I think you dont need to fill any form for that mistake. Your CO is smart to know what it is when she/he reads it. Dont worry. I did the same


----------



## cprem79

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> Could you clarify my doubt,
> I am applying for PCC.
> in the PCC certificated issued by passport office, my address will be mentioned.
> I stay in chennai( india) currently , However, I want to apply for PCC in visakhapatnam( where my passport is issued).


You should apply PCC at the same locality where your passport was issued.
That should be easy for police checks and obtaining PCC.
You can enquire about that in the passport office itself.
Since Iam didn't stay in India for the past 10 years, I can only provide the above limited information.


----------



## ricardoo

Hi everyone out there...........plz help meeee out to make a decision 
thanks 

MY CASE

i am in visa subclass 475 which is generall skilled migration visa from WA which was granted on 9th july 2012

After that I had applioed Visa subclass 190 from WA under the same document in 4th feb 2013.

In response I got 
There is no evidence before the Minister that the applicant has given, or caused to be given, to the Minister, an officer, the Migration Review Tribunal, a relevant assessing authority or a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth, a bogus document or information that is false or misleading in a material particular in relation to:
(a) the application for the visa; or
(b) a visa that the applicant held in the period of 12 months before the application was made.

They had made the alligation that the document is bogus and faulty which thgey find it on on their enquiory but realioty the docs are genuine.

The document that i submitted on boyh visa are same.
My document are genuine I had shown experience from my company in nepal as a civil engineer later on when they enquire about the company 
they found there is no any company on mention address and
cannot contact them on the phone number given,
later i came to know the company was moved to other places and changed the contact details as well.
Now because i am in Visa subclass 475 I have a requirement of two years regional stay and 1 year full time job. I already cross 1 year just one more year to go to get the permanent residency. 
I came in Australia in 2011 where my husband was here from 2007 in sydney. I am not getting the job in my profession so I am just waiting for one more year after that I am planning to go to sydney, where i was working as estimator in sydney.

Now I dont want to argue with the immigration about the 190 because it is taking time and I will have to stay on sponsered state for two more year after the visa is grant. Moreover I was doing my professional job in my own profession in sydney just want to go back there as soon ads I can.
In immigration response it says that I can withdraw my application at any time while processing. CAN I WITHDRAW MY APPLICATION AND REMAIN ON CURRENT visa 475
Will it affect my current visa or the permanent residency that i will be applying later
I will be so thankful to you if you answer my querry please.
Thanks


----------



## ravviv

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> Could you clarify my doubt,
> I am applying for PCC.
> in the PCC certificated issued by passport office, my address will be mentioned.
> I stay in chennai( india) currently , However, I want to apply for PCC in visakhapatnam( where my passport is issued).


They will not mention ur address in PCC.It will certify that u r eligble for applying visa to common wealth of Australia.

Better to apply the PCC in the passport location where ur passport is issued.


----------



## cprem79

ricardoo said:


> Hi everyone out there...........plz help meeee out to make a decision
> thanks
> 
> MY CASE
> 
> i am in visa subclass 475 which is generall skilled migration visa from WA which was granted on 9th july 2012
> 
> After that I had applioed Visa subclass 190 from WA under the same document in 4th feb 2013.
> 
> In response I got
> There is no evidence before the Minister that the applicant has given, or caused to be given, to the Minister, an officer, the Migration Review Tribunal, a relevant assessing authority or a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth, a bogus document or information that is false or misleading in a material particular in relation to:
> (a) the application for the visa; or
> (b) a visa that the applicant held in the period of 12 months before the application was made.
> 
> They had made the alligation that the document is bogus and faulty which thgey find it on on their enquiory but realioty the docs are genuine.
> 
> The document that i submitted on boyh visa are same.
> My document are genuine I had shown experience from my company in nepal as a civil engineer later on when they enquire about the company
> they found there is no any company on mention address and
> cannot contact them on the phone number given,
> later i came to know the company was moved to other places and changed the contact details as well.
> Now because i am in Visa subclass 475 I have a requirement of two years regional stay and 1 year full time job. I already cross 1 year just one more year to go to get the permanent residency.
> I came in Australia in 2011 where my husband was here from 2007 in sydney. I am not getting the job in my profession so I am just waiting for one more year after that I am planning to go to sydney, where i was working as estimator in sydney.
> 
> Now I dont want to argue with the immigration about the 190 because it is taking time and I will have to stay on sponsered state for two more year after the visa is grant. Moreover I was doing my professional job in my own profession in sydney just want to go back there as soon ads I can.
> In immigration response it says that I can withdraw my application at any time while processing. CAN I WITHDRAW MY APPLICATION AND REMAIN ON CURRENT visa 475
> Will it affect my current visa or the permanent residency that i will be applying later
> I will be so thankful to you if you answer my querry please.
> Thanks


Where did it say that you provided bogus documents?
Read it again:
"There is *no evidence* before the Minister that the applicant has given, or caused to be given, to the Minister, an officer, the Migration Review Tribunal, a relevant assessing authority or a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth, a bogus document or information that is *false or misleading* in a material particular in relation to:
(a) the application for the visa; or
(b) a visa that the applicant held in the period of 12 months before the application was made."

It implies that they received genuine documents and it's an information that you had provided the same.

Only thing you need to clarify is the address of your previous employment which had changed addresses.
You can trace out the new address and provide it to DIAC which will help you to rule out that issue as well.
So I don't see you in any trouble at all.


----------



## Devang

Hi All, I called diac and they told me that no case officer is assigned yet however I am part of team 2 adelaide and case officer would be assigned soon..... I had applied on 29th may & all documents front loaded.... Please advise how is team 2adelaide in processing cases


----------



## chandustorageadm

*medicals question*

Hi Everyone,
I have a question on medicals. I called to Appollo hospital and told that I need health checks for Aus immigration. They are asking what kind of test Chest(160 form) or full body(26 and 160 form). I am not sure what kind of test we have to go for. Please help me here. what test I have to opt for.


----------



## ruparandhawa

Hi friends

I am very glad to inform you that I received the grant letter on 20th June. I was out of city for last few days and didnt get time to let you know about this. I am very thankful to all the expat members for sharing very useful information through this portal.

I wish the members who are waiting for grant email will get it soon.

Thanks


----------



## greenbangla

Congratulations ruparandhawa!!!

All the best to your future.


----------



## chandustorageadm

*medicals question*

Hi Everyone,
I have a question on medicals. I called to Appollo hospital and told that I need health checks for Aus immigration. They are asking what kind of test Chest(160 form) or full body(26 and 160 form). I am not sure what kind of test we have to go for. Please help me here. what test I have to opt for.


----------



## ravviv

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a question on medicals. I called to Appollo hospital and told that I need health checks for Aus immigration. They are asking what kind of test Chest(160 form) or full body(26 and 160 form). I am not sure what kind of test we have to go for. Please help me here. what test I have to opt for.


Both the things u should opt.The test will contain both the things.


----------



## mah22

Looks like all COs are on vacation as this is the last week before 1st July. I tried calling my CO couple of times but she did not pick up


----------



## jogiyogi

ruparandhawa said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I am very glad to inform you that I received the grant letter on 20th June. I was out of city for last few days and didnt get time to let you know about this. I am very thankful to all the expat members for sharing very useful information through this portal.
> 
> I wish the members who are waiting for grant email will get it soon.
> 
> Thanks


Heartiest congratulation Rupa on your grant. Wish you a good luck for your Aus journey ahead.


----------



## cprem79

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a question on medicals. I called to Appollo hospital and told that I need health checks for Aus immigration. They are asking what kind of test Chest(160 form) or full body(26 and 160 form). I am not sure what kind of test we have to go for. Please help me here. what test I have to opt for.


If you go for e-Medical, you just need to print out the referral letter.
It will indicate what tests you should do.
Then you call up the hospital listed in the DIAC authorised hospital list for Chennai (India - Panel Physicians) and check at the international health services whether they can locate your TRN.
If they reply in the affirmative, then you make a appointment and visit them.
They will do your medical tests as indicated in your referral letter and send it online to the Global Health Office in Australia.


----------



## zkhan

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a question on medicals. I called to Appollo hospital and told that I need health checks for Aus immigration. They are asking what kind of test Chest(160 form) or full body(26 and 160 form). I am not sure what kind of test we have to go for. Please help me here. what test I have to opt for.


They should be knowing what test to conduct for Australian Visa. Only information they require would be whether it is a permanent visa or temporary visa.


----------



## chandustorageadm

ravviv said:


> Both the things u should opt.The test will contain both the things.


Thank you. You mean I have to take both the tests? 26 and 160?


----------



## cprem79

chandustorageadm said:


> Thank you. You mean I have to take both the tests? 26 and 160?


Dear Chandustorageadm,

Don't be a kid man.
Grow up!
You are putting in too many repeated queries on the same spot.
You can better view my reply to you and follow that.
It's really that simple.


----------



## rs100

ruparandhawa said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I am very glad to inform you that I received the grant letter on 20th June. I was out of city for last few days and didnt get time to let you know about this. I am very thankful to all the expat members for sharing very useful information through this portal.
> 
> I wish the members who are waiting for grant email will get it soon.
> 
> Thanks


congrats randhawa....

:clap2:


----------



## ricardoo

cprem79 said:


> Where did it say that you provided bogus documents?
> Read it again:
> "There is no evidence before the Minister that the applicant has given, or caused to be given, to the Minister, an officer, the Migration Review Tribunal, a relevant assessing authority or a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth, a bogus document or information that is false or misleading in a material particular in relation to:
> (a) the application for the visa; or
> (b) a visa that the applicant held in the period of 12 months before the application was made."
> 
> It implies that they received genuine documents and it's an information that you had provided the same.
> 
> Only thing you need to clarify is the address of your previous employment which had changed addresses.
> You can trace out the new address and provide it to DIAC which will help you to rule out that issue as well.
> So I don't see you in any trouble at all.


I want to with draw appplication becaz i will be pr after 1 year from the current visa where i can move to anywhere in australia but this 190 will bond me 2 more year in WA on top of that the application process is being lenghty--- 
Can i with draw my application at this stage 
Will it have any impact on the future


----------



## hunganh07

cprem79 said:


> Dear Chandustorageadm,
> 
> Don't be a kid man.
> Grow up!
> You are putting in too many repeated queries on the same spot.
> You can better view my reply to you and follow that.
> It's really that simple.





Please be patient to help other people as we have got helps from other! Avoid unnecessary words please!


----------



## nazanin5879

mah22 said:


> Looks like all COs are on vacation as this is the last week before 1st July. I tried calling my CO couple of times but she did not pick up


i have the same experience , it is now 2 days that im calling my co and she didn't pick up who is your co?

are u sure they are on vacation?


----------



## mah22

nazanin5879 said:


> i have the same experience , it is now 2 days that im calling my co and she didn't pick up who is your co?
> 
> are u sure they are on vacation?


BH, who is yours ?


----------



## nazanin5879

mah22 said:


> BH, who is yours ?


mine is BK, but i tried so many times from yesterday morning to reach her and she didn't pickup the phone
but i called Adelaide skilled processing center and they answered , so i don't think that there is a vacation
but i really don't understand why they didn't answer in Brisbane


----------



## va13

chandustorageadm said:


> Thank you for the providing the information.
> in the PCC certificate,my present address will be mentioned?.


They do not mention the Address on PCC


----------



## va13

ruparandhawa said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I am very glad to inform you that I received the grant letter on 20th June. I was out of city for last few days and didnt get time to let you know about this. I am very thankful to all the expat members for sharing very useful information through this portal.
> 
> I wish the members who are waiting for grant email will get it soon.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## mah22

nazanin5879 said:


> mine is BK, but i tried so many times from yesterday morning to reach her and she didn't pickup the phone
> but i called Adelaide skilled processing center and they answered , so i don't think that there is a vacation
> but i really don't understand why they didn't answer in Brisbane


Can you pls share your timelines ?


----------



## cprem79

hunganh07 said:


> Please be patient to help other people as we have got helps from other! Avoid unnecessary words please!


It was a friendly gesture.
Take it cool my friend!


----------



## cprem79

ruparandhawa said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I am very glad to inform you that I received the grant letter on 20th June. I was out of city for last few days and didnt get time to let you know about this. I am very thankful to all the expat members for sharing very useful information through this portal.
> 
> I wish the members who are waiting for grant email will get it soon.
> 
> Thanks


Wishing you good luck, Ruparandhawa.
Please also share your timeline.


----------



## applyoz

ruparandhawa said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I am very glad to inform you that I received the grant letter on 20th June. I was out of city for last few days and didnt get time to let you know about this. I am very thankful to all the expat members for sharing very useful information through this portal.
> 
> I wish the members who are waiting for grant email will get it soon.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations :clap2:


----------



## tschaudry

hello guys,
Wassup? I see few more people getting their visas.


----------



## nazanin5879

mah22 said:


> Can you pls share your timelines ?


my time line are as below :

190 invite:28-DEC-12, Lodged:12-Feb-13, Medicals:not done yet co has not requested yet, CO:4-April-13,PCCt done yet co has not requested yet,, Waiting


----------



## nazanin5879

tschaudry said:


> hello guys,
> Wassup? I see few more people getting their visas.


hopelessly im not in the list, im waiting for the co to request for additional documents


----------



## zkhan

cprem79 said:


> It was a friendly gesture.
> Take it cool my friend!


I hope you must be knowing the person very well for such kind of friendly gestures.


----------



## chandustorageadm

zkhan said:


> I hope you must be knowing the person very well for such kind of friendly gestures.


Hi Everyone,
Thank you all for providing the information, which is helping me to understand the process better. Infact I applied through consultancy. but they are useful and I did most of the work on my own through this forum help. but as you guys know, it make take some time to understand process completely. That too I am in last phase of it.


----------



## cprem79

nazanin5879 said:


> my time line are as below :
> 
> 190 invite:28-DEC-12, Lodged:12-Feb-13, Medicals:not done yet co has not requested yet, CO:4-April-13,PCCt done yet co has not requested yet,, Waiting


I request you to go ahead with the medicals and PCC.
Sometimes without CO assigned or requested for the above two, you can be given grant.
If you have the TRN, then please do your e-medicals.
And also apply for PCC for the countries where you stayed cumulatively for 12 months in the last 10 years.
I suggest you don't wait for CO to proceed with those.


----------



## cprem79

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Thank you all for providing the information, which is helping me to understand the process better. Infact I applied through consultancy. but they are useful and I did most of the work on my own through this forum help. but as you guys know, it make take some time to understand process completely. That too I am in last phase of it.


Dear Chandhustorageadm,

I had also applied through consultancy but they did little to let me know the facts.
The process is simple once your try to get as much information from the DIAC website.
Apart from that, for certain facts which remain twisted, it's always best to approach this forum.
This forum is a gem to get lot of information.
Iam sorry if my friendly way of advise could mean different.
I wish you good luck~


----------



## rahulmenda

oorvee said:


> If everything is in order ( especially medicals) should not take more than couple of weeks at max.


Thank you alot brother for your info:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## udayNSW

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Thank you all for providing the information, which is helping me to understand the process better. Infact I applied through consultancy. but they are useful and I did most of the work on my own through this forum help. but as you guys know, it make take some time to understand process completely. That too I am in last phase of it.


Hey chandu,

I am also a system admin and also applied on 17th May,
Did you get to hear from your CO or did you get any info on what team you are allotted to??


----------



## mayankp

Hey Guys

I am new to this forum. 

I have applied for subclass 189 from India under the ANZSCO 221111 (Accountant) through MARA registered agent. The timing of process till now is as mentioned below:
IELTS - 13/02/13, Skill assessment (ICAA) - 14/05/13, EOI - 18/5/13, Invitation - 20/5/13, Application - 11/06/13, Ack - 15/06/13

As per the immi.gov.au, it takes 8 weeks to allocate CO in case of sub class 189, please let me know whether I can expect the allocation earlier than 8 weeks?

Also a typical problem is that my agent is denying to provide me the login details of my skillselect on the ground to avoid any problems, is there any body who has done the process through agent and whether any such experience? What to do now?

Thanks in advance.

Mayank


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

mayankp said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have applied for subclass 189 from India under the ANZSCO 221111 (Accountant) through MARA registered agent. The timing of process till now is as mentioned below:
> IELTS - 13/02/13, Skill assessment (ICAA) - 14/05/13, EOI - 18/5/13, Invitation - 20/5/13, Application - 11/06/13, Ack - 15/06/13
> 
> As per the immi.gov.au, it takes 8 weeks to allocate CO in case of sub class 189, please let me know whether I can expect the allocation earlier than 8 weeks?
> 
> Also a typical problem is that my agent is denying to provide me the login details of my skillselect on the ground to avoid any problems, is there any body who has done the process through agent and whether any such experience? What to do now?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Mayank


Hi Mayank,

You can expect the CO allocation in about a month. Generally 8 weeks is the maximum time taken I hope. My CO allocation was done exaclty in 1 months time. And regarding SkillSelect userid and password, Its okay till the time you application is moving properly. I have also gone through a MARA agent and I also didn't get my user id and pw. Let the agent take care of it. It might be a case that out of curiosity you click a link which you should not do [Just giving you a positive side of not having user id and pw].

Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## mayankp

Thanks for the prompt response Abhishek. 

It is tough to wait for 8 weeks after application when we are eagerly waiting for something but your experience gave me a hope.

Also regarding id and pw, I agree with you, there is not bad intention of agent and yes it is our curiosity for which we need id and pw, nothing else. We can live without that.


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations mirza_755, Furan ... your wait has paid off! Good luck with the move!


----------



## vishsang

ruparandhawa said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I am very glad to inform you that I received the grant letter on 20th June. I was out of city for last few days and didnt get time to let you know about this. I am very thankful to all the expat members for sharing very useful information through this portal.
> 
> I wish the members who are waiting for grant email will get it soon.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations!:clap2:


----------



## mayankp

mayankp said:


> Thanks for the prompt response Abhishek.
> 
> It is tough to wait for 8 weeks after application when we are eagerly waiting for something but your experience gave me a hope.
> 
> Also regarding id and pw, I agree with you, there is not bad intention of agent and yes it is our curiosity for which we need id and pw, nothing else. We can live without that.


Just now my agent provided me my id and pw. I can access my account now. The status shows "in progress", will it change if CO is allocated or due to any other action?


----------



## zdeveloper

I applied on 18th of May, sponsored by NSW. Still didn't heard anything from my CO. I called DIAC yesterday, and an operator told me that I was assigned a CO on 31st of May (Brisbane), but my initial assessment is not done yet... 
Anyone who applied on the same date...??? Any progress...???


----------



## udayNSW

zdeveloper said:


> I applied on 18th of May, sponsored by NSW. Still didn't heard anything from my CO. I called DIAC yesterday, and an operator told me that I was assigned a CO on 31st of May (Brisbane), but my initial assessment is not done yet...
> Anyone who applied on the same date...??? Any progress...???


Same here and i am assigned to Team 33 and no progress yet.


----------



## zkhan

mayankp said:


> Just now my agent provided me my id and pw. I can access my account now. The status shows "in progress", will it change if CO is allocated or due to any other action?


The status will change only after your visa has been granted. It will remain In Progress even after CO is allocated.


----------



## Razaqng

zdeveloper said:


> I applied on 18th of May, sponsored by NSW. Still didn't heard anything from my CO. I called DIAC yesterday, and an operator told me that I was assigned a CO on 31st of May (Brisbane), but my initial assessment is not done yet...
> Anyone who applied on the same date...??? Any progress...???


@zdeveloper,I applied on the 18th of May too and my CO is DC,is he your CO as well?

Cheers


----------



## zdeveloper

udayNSW said:


> Same here and i am assigned to Team 33 and no progress yet.


I don't understand. One of my friend who applied on 24th of May already had multiple conversations with his CO. The only difference between his and my application are the Points (he is claiming 65, whereas I got only 60)... How much are you claiming ???


----------



## zdeveloper

Razaqng said:


> @zdeveloper,I applied on the 18th of May too and my CO is DC,is he your CO as well?
> 
> Cheers


I really don't know Razaq, I didn't ask his Name...


----------



## Razaqng

zdeveloper said:


> I really don't know Razaq, I didn't ask his Name...


Try and ask so that you know,but I guess it would be DC because he is so slow in contacting applicants.At least I had to contact him before writing me.

Anyway,goodluck all the way.


----------



## udayNSW

zdeveloper said:


> I don't understand. One of my friend who applied on 24th of May already had multiple conversations with his CO. The only difference between his and my application are the Points (he is claiming 65, whereas I got only 60)... How much are you claiming ???


60 points.

Initially i was not informed that i got a CO assigned to me,
I called up DIAC asking for my status and they said that a CO is assigned to me and they gave me his info and i emailed him and he replied me back saying that he didnt start the initial assesment and will contact me if he needs anything else.


----------



## zdeveloper

udayNSW said:


> 60 points.
> 
> Initially i was not informed that i got a CO assigned to me,
> I called up DIAC asking for my status and they said that a CO is assigned to me and they gave me his info and i emailed him and he replied me back saying that he didnt start the initial assesment and will contact me if he needs anything else.


I did tried to ask that operator to give me a contact details of my CO, but he said that my CO will contact me him/her self, and didn't provide me anything...


----------



## udayNSW

zdeveloper said:


> I did tried to ask that operator to give me a contact details of my CO, but he said that my CO will contact me him/her self, and didn't provide me anything...


I have no idea why you were not given the CO info dude...


----------



## jose2012

Me too same Dc. But operator didnt give his details..


----------



## Razaqng

jose2012 said:


> Me too same Dc. But operator didnt give his details..


Jose2012,when did you submit your application and what subclass 190 or 189?


----------



## jose2012

190. Applied on 18th may


----------



## kaurrajbir

Please help me with my query..

How to fill given name/surname while filling personal information..
I do not have last name in my passport. only my name ABC XYZ (first and middle) are written under given names in my passport.

How should I fill the Given Names and family name fields in the EOI.

I noticed that Surname is marked as red i.e. filling something in surname is mandatory and Given Names
can be left as blank, because it is not marked as red field.

So how shall I these fields ?

shall I fill them as :

Given Names: ABC
Surname : XYZ

or
Given names: -

surname: ABC XYZ

Seniors please advise. Thanks in advance..


----------



## kaurrajbir

Please help me with my query..

how to fill given name/ surname in personal infornmation fields..

I do not have last name in my passport. only my name ABC XYZ (first and middle) are written under given names in my passport.

How should I fill the Given Names and family name fields in the EOI.

I noticed that Surname is marked as red i.e. filling something in surname is mandatory and Given Names
can be left as blank, because it is not marked as red field.

So how shall I these fields ?

shall I fill them as :

Given Names: ABC
Surname : XYZ

or
Given names: -

surname: ABC XYZ

Seniors please advise. Thanks in advance..


----------



## Aleck

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> Could you clarify my doubt,
> I am applying for PCC.
> in the PCC certificated issued by passport office, my address will be mentioned.
> I stay in chennai( india) currently , However, I want to apply for PCC in visakhapatnam( where my passport is issued).


Chandu U can go for it.
My passport was made in Bangalore and my wife's passport was for Lucknow, but I applied PCC in Gurgaon (as I've been staying in GGN for last 3 years), I provided the residential proofs like bank statement for my wife and myself for Gurgaon.
Then your file will reach local police station of your area, they will call you and will ask you to provide 2 references from your locality, where you've been staying.
Once done, the file will reach passport office and you'll receive SMS for the same and can collect the same. It took approx 2 weeks for me.


----------



## raminbdjp

*Regarding documents:*

Today I have lodged the visa application.

List of documents for attachment appeared.

Is it necessary to upload today or tomorrow?

If I delay 1/2 days to upload, is it OK?

Please advise.


----------



## pradinlr

raminbdjp said:


> *Regarding documents:*
> 
> Today I have lodged the visa application.
> 
> List of documents for attachment appeared.
> 
> Is it necessary to upload today or tomorrow?
> 
> If I delay 1/2 days to upload, is it OK?
> 
> Please advise.


you can do it slowly.. no hurry. 
Even one 1 week -10 days is also fine. 

Good luck


----------



## ruparandhawa

Thanks Friends..


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

kaurrajbir said:


> Please help me with my query..
> 
> How to fill given name/surname while filling personal information..
> I do not have last name in my passport. only my name ABC XYZ (first and middle) are written under given names in my passport.
> 
> How should I fill the Given Names and family name fields in the EOI.
> 
> I noticed that Surname is marked as red i.e. filling something in surname is mandatory and Given Names
> can be left as blank, because it is not marked as red field.
> 
> So how shall I these fields ?
> 
> shall I fill them as :
> 
> Given Names: ABC
> Surname : XYZ
> 
> or
> Given names: -
> 
> surname: ABC XYZ
> 
> Seniors please advise. Thanks in advance..


In this case I think Form 80 clearly mentions that if you have only first name in your passport you provide that in Family Name. I have uploaded a screen shot from Form 80 please have a look at it or else you can download Form 80 and read that


Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## raminbdjp

pradinlr said:


> you can do it slowly.. no hurry.
> Even one 1 week -10 days is also fine.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks


----------



## raminbdjp

Please advise again:

It is written submit certified copy of IELTS and assessment documents.

Is it really necessary to make copy and certification or color scan of the original is OK?

I did certification of all documents except IELTS and assessment documents.

Now confused。

Thanks in advance.


----------



## udayNSW

raminbdjp said:


> Please advise again:
> 
> It is written submit certified copy of IELTS and assessment documents.
> 
> Is it really necessary to make copy and certification or color scan of the original is OK?
> 
> I did certification of all documents except IELTS and assessment documents.
> 
> Now confused。
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not required if you are uploading the documents in colour.


----------



## zdeveloper

Just a quick question. My current employer changed its location, and therefore, our Telephone numbers are changed as well. Hence, the reference letter that I uploaded (by my current employer) contains the Old phone number. So, is there any way I could update the DIAC regarding the new address and phone number of my current employer (Since, my CO didn't contacted me yet) ? Any specific form that I could fill and upload for this purpose...???


----------



## udayNSW

zdeveloper said:


> Just a quick question. My current employer changed its location, and therefore, our Telephone numbers are changed as well. Hence, the reference letter that I uploaded (by my current employer) contains the Old phone number. So, is there any way I could update the DIAC regarding the new address and phone number of my current employer (Since, my CO didn't contacted me yet) ? Any specific form that I could fill and upload for this purpose...???


You can fill the Form 1022 and upload it.


----------



## mirza_755

ruparandhawa said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I am very glad to inform you that I received the grant letter on 20th June. I was out of city for last few days and didnt get time to let you know about this. I am very thankful to all the expat members for sharing very useful information through this portal.
> 
> I wish the members who are waiting for grant email will get it soon.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats


----------



## zkhan

raminbdjp said:


> Please advise again:
> 
> It is written submit certified copy of IELTS and assessment documents.
> 
> Is it really necessary to make copy and certification or color scan of the original is OK?
> 
> I did certification of all documents except IELTS and assessment documents.
> 
> Now confused。
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Based on my experience colour scan of original is enough.


----------



## Razaqng

jose2012 said:


> 190. Applied on 18th may


It seems everyone that submitted on the 18th of may were allocated to DC.

Have you contacted him or has he contacted you?

Pls share any info.Thanks


----------



## anshuashu

i am ready wid my vetassess n state sponsorship with positive response but my work experience of 5 years is about to complete on july 1 ..have to pay 1530 $ extra,,,very sad!! 
is there d chances of positive or negative in dis step too? or will get d visa for sure?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dragoman

Hi , 

Just a quick question : What all documents are required for my spouse who is NOT claiming any points ? As per my knowledge :

1) Birth Certificate ( Or 10th Cert)
2) Travel Document ( Passport)
3) PCC 
4) Letter from college stating her English competence.
5) Graduation Degree 
6) Marriage Cert 

Is it required for her to submit the Work Exp certificates , Tax Filings etc , when I am not claiming any points for spouse ? 

Please advise.

Dragoman


----------



## Maestro2013

dragoman said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Just a quick question : What all documents are required for my spouse who is NOT claiming any points ? As per my knowledge :
> 
> 1) Birth Certificate ( Or 10th Cert)
> 2) Travel Document ( Passport)
> 3) PCC
> 4) Letter from college stating her English competence.
> 5) Graduation Degree
> 6) Marriage Cert
> 
> Is it required for her to submit the Work Exp certificates , Tax Filings etc , when I am not claiming any points for spouse ?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Dragoman


Hi there

AFAIK work experience for spouse isnt required if yr not claiming points.

Perhaps the seniors can shed more light on this
.


----------



## Maestro2013

The waiting is starting to get to me. 

Dont know whether any travel at this stage may delay application. Any suggestions out there?

Here's my timeline:

EOI : 29 Apr 2013 
ITA: 06 May 2013 
Applied 08 May 2013
CO Allocated: 27 May 2013
Requested Docs Sent: 04 June 2013 acknowledged on the 7th (CO email stated application is under "mandatory checks often involving external agencies.......")
Meds: Waiting for CO Request
PCC: Submitted PCC 1 waiting on PCC 2
Grant: Not yet


----------



## udayNSW

Hi Guys,

I wish everyone all the very best awaiting their grant.


----------



## roninquick

kaurrajbir said:


> Please help me with my query..
> 
> how to fill given name/ surname in personal infornmation fields..
> 
> I do not have last name in my passport. only my name ABC XYZ (first and middle) are written under given names in my passport.
> 
> How should I fill the Given Names and family name fields in the EOI.
> 
> I noticed that Surname is marked as red i.e. filling something in surname is mandatory and Given Names
> can be left as blank, because it is not marked as red field.
> 
> So how shall I these fields ?
> 
> shall I fill them as :
> 
> Given Names: ABC
> Surname : XYZ
> 
> or
> Given names: -
> 
> surname: ABC XYZ
> 
> Seniors please advise. Thanks in advance..


do u use a surname otherwise?? if not then u should fill:
Given Names: ABC
Surname : XYZ

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## dharmesh

dragoman said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Just a quick question : What all documents are required for my spouse who is NOT claiming any points ? As per my knowledge :
> 
> 1) Birth Certificate ( Or 10th Cert)
> 2) Travel Document ( Passport)
> 3) PCC
> 4) Letter from college stating her English competence.
> 5) Graduation Degree
> 6) Marriage Cert
> 
> Is it required for her to submit the Work Exp certificates , Tax Filings etc , when I am not claiming any points for spouse ?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Dragoman


Not required. But I think so there is no harm in submitting those as well.

But I would recommend you to submit only, what is required.


----------



## australia.ind

ruparandhawa said:


> Thanks Friends..


Congrats!!!!! great news!!!! was ur meds referred?? if so when??


----------



## va13

dragoman said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Just a quick question : What all documents are required for my spouse who is NOT claiming any points ? As per my knowledge :
> 
> 1) Birth Certificate ( Or 10th Cert)
> 2) Travel Document ( Passport)
> 3) PCC
> 4) Letter from college stating her English competence.
> 5) Graduation Degree
> 6) Marriage Cert
> 
> Is it required for her to submit the Work Exp certificates , Tax Filings etc , when I am not claiming any points for spouse ?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Dragoman


Definitely not required if u r not claiming points for Spouse..


----------



## Sunlight11

Hello, have any one of you submitted Work Docs EVEN if you haven't claimed points ?


----------



## hunganh07

Hi
Look at my timeline, i have not been contacted by a CO. It is really interesting to what my CO has been doing?


----------



## mah22

hunganh07 said:


> Hi
> Look at my timeline, i have not been contacted by a CO. It is really interesting to what my CO has been doing?


Hi Hunganh07, our timelines are almost same....haven't heard from my CO since 28th May....


----------



## hunganh07

mah22 said:


> Hi Hunganh07, our timelines are almost same....haven't heard from my CO since 28th May....


I dont know who my CO is. He/she has not contacted me. I know my application was allocated by ringing DIAC. A lady did not let me know the details of my CO. All is waiting and :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ltrifonov

Hi mates,
interestingly, I haven't noticed any grant this week ?!?!
Want is happening?


----------



## jogiyogi

kaurrajbir said:


> Please help me with my query..
> 
> How to fill given name/surname while filling personal information..
> I do not have last name in my passport. only my name ABC XYZ (first and middle) are written under given names in my passport.
> 
> How should I fill the Given Names and family name fields in the EOI.
> 
> I noticed that Surname is marked as red i.e. filling something in surname is mandatory and Given Names
> can be left as blank, because it is not marked as red field.
> 
> So how shall I these fields ?
> 
> shall I fill them as :
> 
> Given Names: ABC
> Surname : XYZ
> 
> or
> Given names: -
> 
> surname: ABC XYZ
> 
> Seniors please advise. Thanks in advance..


Given Name: is your first name, and family/last name is your surname. No need to mention middle name.

Given name: ABC
Family name: XYZ


----------



## jogiyogi

dragoman said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Just a quick question : What all documents are required for my spouse who is NOT claiming any points ? As per my knowledge :
> 
> 1) Birth Certificate ( Or 10th Cert)
> 2) Travel Document ( Passport)
> 3) PCC
> 4) Letter from college stating her English competence.
> 5) Graduation Degree
> 6) Marriage Cert
> 
> Is it required for her to submit the Work Exp certificates , Tax Filings etc , when I am not claiming any points for spouse ?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Dragoman


I think these documents are enough since I had also provided same document and my CO did not ask any other document from me with regards to my spouse.


----------



## dragoman

va13 said:


> Definitely not required if u r not claiming points for Spouse..



Thanks , I also had a similar understanding .

Can you or anyone tell me the list as below for Spouse is complete or need some additions ?

1) Birth Certificate ( Or 10th Cert)
2) Travel Document ( Passport)
3) PCC 
4) Letter from college stating her English competence.
5) Graduation Degree 
6) Marriage Cert 
7) Medicals

Dragoman


----------



## dragoman

jogiyogi said:


> I think these documents are enough since I had also provided same document and my CO did not ask any other document from me with regards to my spouse.


Thanks just checked your response after posting my post just before. 

Great all documents for Spouse checked then  

Dragoman


----------



## cprem79

ltrifonov said:


> Hi mates,
> interestingly, I haven't noticed any grant this week ?!?!
> Want is happening?


I saw two grants yesterday as far as I know.
Megha09 and Varuni.


----------



## ltrifonov

cprem79 said:


> I saw two grants yesterday as far as I know.
> Megha09 and Varuni.


Oh...
Congrats to them... they both are JANUARY candidates ?!?!
It looks scary...


----------



## delhi

*Spouse Visa - Medicals refered to MOC*

Hi All,

Have been a guest visitor but posting for the first time...I am not even sure if this is the right thread for my issue but desperately seeking advice and help...My wife filed for spouse visa late last year and was requested for her medicals recently. She was previously diagnosed with tuberculosis and went full one year treatment however her recent X-ray was still clouded a bit....Her visa application was referred to MOC and they requested further tests. Unfortunately the results of culture test came positive and the panel doctor is about to send a detailed report to MOC. 

My question is what happens next ?? As per panel doctor MOC may defer the visa for another 6 months and continue treatment and wait for next set of test results after 6 months but wanted to know from this forum if someone can shed some light to it....We will highly appreciate any help or reference at this point of time and more than happy to share any more information if required.


----------



## mithu93ku

delhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have been a guest visitor but posting for the first time...I am not even sure if this is the right thread for my issue but desperately seeking advice and help...My wife filed for spouse visa late last year and was requested for her medicals recently. She was previously diagnosed with tuberculosis and went full one year treatment however her recent X-ray was still clouded a bit....Her visa application was referred to MOC and they requested further tests. Unfortunately the results of culture test came positive and the panel doctor is about to send a detailed report to MOC.
> 
> My question is what happens next ?? As per panel doctor MOC may defer the visa for another 6 months and continue treatment and wait for next set of test results after 6 months but wanted to know from this forum if someone can shed some light to it....We will highly appreciate any help or reference at this point of time and more than happy to share any more information if required.


Dear mate, you will get the necessary information from below link.
MERGED medical questions


----------



## va13

dragoman said:


> Thanks , I also had a similar understanding .
> 
> Can you or anyone tell me the list as below for Spouse is complete or need some additions ?
> 
> 1) Birth Certificate ( Or 10th Cert)
> 2) Travel Document ( Passport)
> 3) PCC
> 4) Letter from college stating her English competence.
> 5) Graduation Degree
> 6) Marriage Cert
> 7) Medicals
> 
> Dragoman


I submitted 
1) 10th cert
2) passport
3) PCC
4) Letter from college stating her English competence.
5) Graduation Degree / marksheets
6) Marriage Cert 
7) Medicals

8) Form 80, after CO asked


----------



## delhi

Thanks Mate....


----------



## robertmurray7782

ltrifonov said:


> Oh...
> Congrats to them... they both are JANUARY candidates ?!?!
> It looks scary...


Referred meds


----------



## ruparandhawa

australia.ind said:


> Congrats!!!!! great news!!!! was ur meds referred?? if so when??


Hi

My medicals were not reffered.

THanks


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Mates,

I have both skills assessment and Points Test Advisory Letter from 
VETASSESS. 
Now I am trying to upload documents. There is no option (document type or evidence type) for Points Test Advisory Letter. 
What should I do?
Will I upload both in skill assessment option.

Please advise from experience.

Thanks


----------



## Tans

dragoman said:


> Thanks , I also had a similar understanding .
> 
> Can you or anyone tell me the list as below for Spouse is complete or need some additions ?
> 
> 1) Birth Certificate ( Or 10th Cert)
> 2) Travel Document ( Passport)
> 3) PCC
> 4) Letter from college stating her English competence.
> 5) Graduation Degree
> 6) Marriage Cert
> 7) Medicals
> 
> Dragoman



Any idea what all documents need to be submitted if I'm claiming points for spouse?

Thanks in advance..

Cheers,
Tans


----------



## rs100

Tans said:


> Any idea what all documents need to be submitted if I'm claiming points for spouse?
> 
> Thanks in advance..
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Hi,

u mean for assessment ?

if yes then all the same docs which u submitted for yourself to assessing body.

PASSPORT
EDUCATION CERTIFICATE & DMC's
EMPLOYER REFERENCE LETTER/JOB DESCRIPTION
OTHER EMPLOYMENT LETTERS
CV/RESUME


RGDS//RAJ


----------



## rs100

dragoman said:


> Thanks , I also had a similar understanding .
> 
> Can you or anyone tell me the list as below for Spouse is complete or need some additions ?
> 
> 1) Birth Certificate ( Or 10th Cert)
> 2) Travel Document ( Passport)
> 3) PCC
> 4) Letter from college stating her English competence.
> 5) Graduation Degree
> 6) Marriage Cert
> 7) Medicals
> 
> Dragoman



Nothing else ... all documents are completed....


----------



## Jonathan1980

rs100 said:


> Nothing else ... all documents are completed....


Hehe you lodged the same time with me. Jun 3rd. No sign of CO.


----------



## V2S4R

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I have both skills assessment and Points Test Advisory Letter from
> VETASSESS.
> Now I am trying to upload documents. There is no option (document type or evidence type) for Points Test Advisory Letter.
> What should I do?
> Will I upload both in skill assessment option.
> 
> Please advise from experience.
> 
> Thanks


I guess, you can upload in the qualifications sections.
Is it some body advised to go for Points Test Advisory or you went ahead for your safety and faster processing?
I had been assessed my skills by ACS without mentioning my qualifications in the RPL application.
I am bit worrying whether CO ask for me also to go for Points Test from VETASSESS.

Cheers
VSR


----------



## rs100

Jonathan1980 said:


> Hehe you lodged the same time with me. Jun 3rd. No sign of CO.


no sign... .hope in next week...


----------



## ltrifonov

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I have both skills assessment and Points Test Advisory Letter from
> VETASSESS.
> Now I am trying to upload documents. There is no option (document type or evidence type) for Points Test Advisory Letter.
> What should I do?
> Will I upload both in skill assessment option.
> 
> Please advise from experience.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
I've uploaded mine under:
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of, Other (specify),
and wrote a brief description.

regards!


----------



## Sia

Hi all,

Your idea and experience is highly needed here. I'm about to be worried for my case and timeline. My case officer has requested the form 80 for third time. He has mentioned that I should submit it for further processing. Below is my timeline. 

Lodge: 16/1/2013 (all documents sent including form 80 and 1221)
CO allocation: 15/2/2013 (said by DIAC operator and no contact from officer)
CO first contact: 10/4/2013 (requesting just form 80 for main applicant - 2nd time)
CO second contact: 26/6/2013 (requesting form 80 for further processing - 3rd time)

Any recommendation plz.


----------



## chattri

Sia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Your idea and experience is highly needed here. I'm about to be worried for my case and timeline. My case officer has requested the form 80 for third time. He has mentioned that I should submit it for further processing. Below is my timeline.
> 
> Lodge: 16/1/2013 (all documents sent including form 80 and 1221)
> CO allocation: 15/2/2013 (said by DIAC operator and no contact from officer)
> CO first contact: 10/4/2013 (requesting just form 80 for main applicant - 2nd time)
> CO second contact: 26/6/2013 (requesting form 80 for further processing - 3rd time)
> 
> Any recommendation plz.


Hi Sia

CO has requested form 80 again for the main applicant or for some other applicant??
Sometimes it happens that they are not able to locate the documents that you have sent.
Maybe the scan of the form that you had sent was not clear or you might have missed out some information on the form.
You can call up the immigration department and ask them that whether they have received your earlier mail or not..because sometimes it happens that they might not have updated the documents list against your file no..
Are you sending the documents to the COs personal email id or the generic email id??
Instead of sending a new mail you can forward the previous mail with the new scan of form 80..Just check form 80 once and see that you have not missed out any section or information..

Just try these...it might work...


----------



## Sia

chattri said:


> Hi Sia
> 
> CO has requested form 80 again for the main applicant or for some other applicant??
> Sometimes it happens that they are not able to locate the documents that you have sent.
> Maybe the scan of the form that you had sent was not clear or you might have missed out some information on the form.
> You can call up the immigration department and ask them that whether they have received your earlier mail or not..because sometimes it happens that they might not have updated the documents list against your file no..
> Are you sending the documents to the COs personal email id or the generic email id??
> Instead of sending a new mail you can forward the previous mail with the new scan of form 80..Just check form 80 once and see that you have not missed out any section or information..
> 
> Just try these...it might work...





Hi chattri,

Thanks for reply. that's not the issue because after submitting form 80 for second time he went through it and asked some questions and I replied them. Now it's happening for third time. he has again asked it for main applicant.


----------



## exxpat

*Couple of Questions from CO*

Dear fellows,

My CO has asked me for the following - i just need your advice to be clear about her request:

[CO] - Please provide the Description of employer for all periods of employment.

My Question - does it mean i have to give a small brief about what my employer's business was about or it would be contact details of my employers?

[CO] - Please provide the Course outcome for the period from [My Masters degree start date] to [My Masters degree completion date].

My Question - Should i send her my degree again (although i have already uploaded it online) or just tell her that the outcome was a successful degree of Masters?

[CO] - Please provide the applicants Education/Employment/Unemployment details for the period from [Date i got my bachelor degree] to [date i joined my masters].

My Question - I had applied for admission in masters during this period. So i was just waiting for admission to happen. What should i reply? that i was just waiting or say i was unemployed.

I appreciate the kind help.


----------



## chattri

Sia said:


> Hi chattri,
> 
> Thanks for reply. that's not the issue because after submitting form 80 for second time he went through it and asked some questions and I replied them. Now it's happening for third time. he has again asked it for main applicant.


Maybe he might have asked it by mistake...so its better to just send it once again to him...Check the scan that its clear and all the information is clearly visible.

The questions he had asked were from form 80 itself..Direct questions??


----------



## ranjith47

I know for sure regarding the Course Outcome requirement that the CO is actually asking for a letter from the University stating your Start Date and End date and the number of weeks the Course was for ( If this is an Australian university). If it is from another country, then they are looking for a Degree Certificate which mentions the start and finish or something along those lines.

I am not sure about the other queries so I hope someone else will help.


----------



## Sia

chattri said:


> Maybe he might have asked it by mistake...so its better to just send it once again to him...Check the scan that its clear and all the information is clearly visible.
> 
> The questions he had asked were from form 80 itself..Direct questions??





yes, the scans are clear. I'm sending it again.
yes, questions were related to form. about my compulsory military service, last career and so on.

I'm just wondering this every-two-month requesting form 80 is really routine?


----------



## chattri

Sia said:


> yes, the scans are clear. I'm sending it again.
> yes, questions were related to form. about my compulsory military service, last career and so on.
> 
> I'm just wondering this every-two-month requesting form 80 is really routine?


Generally CO asks to submit form 80 once if you have not submitted before hand or twice if the scan is not clear or if there is some info problem...asking for the third time I have no idea...maybe someone else who might have faced a similar situation may have an answer...


----------



## Vijay24

Lodged my application today. Since 28 till 1st July its maintenance time. I hope I get some update by next week!


----------



## robertmurray7782

Vijay24 said:


> Lodged my application today. Since 28 till 1st July its maintenance time. I hope I get some update by next week!


1 week! Well, better to lvie in Hope than expectation...I've been 2 weeks so far with nothing.


----------



## Vijay24

robertmurray7782 said:


> 1 week! Well, better to lvie in Hope than expectation...I've been 2 weeks so far with nothing.



Sure


----------



## udayNSW

Vijay24 said:


> Lodged my application today. Since 28 till 1st July its maintenance time. I hope I get some update by next week!


Hahaha....
The minimum time for the CO to be allotted is 5 weeks,
There is no guarantee that you would get a update in a week.


----------



## Vijay24

udayNSW said:


> Hahaha....
> The minimum time for the CO to be allotted is 5 weeks,
> There is no guarantee that you would get a update in a week.



OH!  More than a month's wait then!


----------



## robertmurray7782

Vijay24 said:


> OH!  More than a month's wait then!


You can see the NSW people are battle scarred!


----------



## kaurrajbir

roninquick said:


> do u use a surname otherwise?? if not then u should fill:
> Given Names: ABC
> Surname : XYZ
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


Hi Ronin

I do not use surname. My name ABC XYZ is written under given names in my passport. 
So.... then..this is how should I write in EOI ? 
Given Names: ABC
Surname : XYZ


----------



## getsetgo

exxpat said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> My CO has asked me for the following - i just need your advice to be clear about her request:
> 
> [CO] - Please provide the Description of employer for all periods of employment.
> 
> My Question - does it mean i have to give a small brief about what my employer's business was about or it would be contact details of my employers?
> 
> [CO] - Please provide the Course outcome for the period from [My Masters degree start date] to [My Masters degree completion date].
> 
> My Question - Should i send her my degree again (although i have already uploaded it online) or just tell her that the outcome was a successful degree of Masters?
> 
> [CO] - Please provide the applicants Education/Employment/Unemployment details for the period from [Date i got my bachelor degree] to [date i joined my masters].
> 
> My Question - I had applied for admission in masters during this period. So i was just waiting for admission to happen. What should i reply? that i was just waiting or say i was unemployed.
> 
> I appreciate the kind help.


For first question 
Contact details of employer n your employment documents... Offer letter pay slips

Last would be unemployed


----------



## VenuKumar

Hi All,

This week is so silent after a flow of grants lastweek. Anybody with an update from any of the CO's? just to make sure the office is working this week!


----------



## sghosh

Hi All,

As you can see in my signature I got the invite yesterday and today lodged my visa. I found lot of information from this thread and this is very helpful.

Please excuse few of my first silly questions, probably they are answered previously but I was unable to find. Would appreciate any info regarding my questions below

1> After lodging the Visa, when I check the EOI in the Skillselect.com.au website, the status shows "Lodged". What are the changes that I should look for to know if CO is assigned to me or not. Would I receive any email when CO is assigned?

2>How do I know when I need to upload my PCC and Medicals?

My point is, while I was waiting for Vetassess result, I used to log in to their website and I can view my current status and any changes and also when I get the result. Similarly, for CO assignment, when medicals and PCC are required/ if CO asking for additional docs, how do I come to know about these updates.

Any response is highly appreciated


----------



## chattri

sghosh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As you can see in my signature I got the invite yesterday and today lodged my visa. I found lot of information from this thread and this is very helpful.
> 
> Please excuse few of my first silly questions, probably they are answered previously but I was unable to find. Would appreciate any info regarding my questions below
> 
> 1> After lodging the Visa, when I check the EOI in the Skillselect.com.au website, the status shows "Lodged". What are the changes that I should look for to know if CO is assigned to me or not. Would I receive any email when CO is assigned? - Whether CO is assigned to you or not I don't think it would be mentioned in the EOI status. CO would contact you if and when they need any information otherwise they would not contact you.
> 
> 2>How do I know when I need to upload my PCC and Medicals? - You can upload your PCC and medicals beforehand also or you can wait for a mail from the CO..
> 
> My point is, while I was waiting for Vetassess result, I used to log in to their website and I can view my current status and any changes and also when I get the result. Similarly, for CO assignment, when medicals and PCC are required/ if CO asking for additional docs, how do I come to know about these updates.
> 
> Any response is highly appreciated


Hope the response helps..


----------



## cprem79

sghosh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As you can see in my signature I got the invite yesterday and today lodged my visa. I found lot of information from this thread and this is very helpful.
> 
> Please excuse few of my first silly questions, probably they are answered previously but I was unable to find. Would appreciate any info regarding my questions below
> 
> 1> After lodging the Visa, when I check the EOI in the Skillselect.com.au website, the status shows "Lodged". What are the changes that I should look for to know if CO is assigned to me or not. Would I receive any email when CO is assigned?
> 
> 2>How do I know when I need to upload my PCC and Medicals?
> 
> My point is, while I was waiting for Vetassess result, I used to log in to their website and I can view my current status and any changes and also when I get the result. Similarly, for CO assignment, when medicals and PCC are required/ if CO asking for additional docs, how do I come to know about these updates.
> 
> Any response is highly appreciated


1) You don't need to check you EOI page any more since there's nothing more to do there. When you receive acknowledgment of your visa application, you will be allotted a TRN (Transaction Reference Number) using which you need to create a PW and login to the below website
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
You can find all the required documents what you need to attach and for more information on that, visit the below blog managed by one of our forum members, Superm.
Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

2) Once you are acknowledged of your visa application and ready to upload documents as explained in (1), you can go ahead and prepare your PCC and do your meds too. CO will contact you by email if he needs any additional documents but I would recommend it best that you upload ALL evidence as much as you can. The more evidence, the more faster your grant.


----------



## cprem79

VenuKumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This week is so silent after a flow of grants lastweek. Anybody with an update from any of the CO's? just to make sure the office is working this week!


I came across 2 grants so far.
If someone received grant through CO-BH, please let me know.
She has been silent for a long time and just clarified me once that my meds are referred when I contacted her thro email.
This waiting game is prolonging...


----------



## raminbdjp

ltrifonov said:


> Hi,
> I've uploaded mine under:
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of, Other (specify),
> and wrote a brief description.
> 
> regards!



VSR & ltrifonov

Thanks for kind advice.


----------



## hunganh07

Sia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Your idea and experience is highly needed here. I'm about to be worried for my case and timeline. My case officer has requested the form 80 for third time. He has mentioned that I should submit it for further processing. Below is my timeline.
> 
> Lodge: 16/1/2013 (all documents sent including form 80 and 1221)
> CO allocation: 15/2/2013 (said by DIAC operator and no contact from officer)
> CO first contact: 10/4/2013 (requesting just form 80 for main applicant - 2nd time)
> CO second contact: 26/6/2013 (requesting form 80 for further processing - 3rd time)
> 
> Any recommendation plz.


You may provide form 80 for a secondary applicant


----------



## roninquick

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I have both skills assessment and Points Test Advisory Letter from
> VETASSESS.
> Now I am trying to upload documents. There is no option (document type or evidence type) for Points Test Advisory Letter.
> What should I do?
> Will I upload both in skill assessment option.
> 
> Please advise from experience.
> 
> Thanks


The best thing is to have all four pages of assessment, including point test advice, scanned in a single pdf & upload it under skill assessment..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## roninquick

kaurrajbir said:


> Hi Ronin
> 
> I do not use surname. My name ABC XYZ is written under given names in my passport.
> So.... then..this is how should I write in EOI ?
> Given Names: ABC
> Surname : XYZ


yes..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## amcasperforu

cprem79 said:


> I came across 2 grants so far.
> If someone received grant through CO-BH, please let me know.
> She has been silent for a long time and just clarified me once that my meds are referred when I contacted her thro email.
> This waiting game is prolonging...


I am also under CO BH. I haven't tried to contact her this week but she contacted me last week.

I am hoping for her to contact me once a result has been made regarding my education. I am praying the result will be favorable to my claim.


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear mates,
Today I am attaching all documents. 
Is it necessary to write anything in place of description (during attaching)?
Please clarify/advise.
Thanks.


----------



## cprem79

raminbdjp said:


> Dear mates,
> Today I am attaching all documents.
> Is it necessary to write anything in place of description (during attaching)?
> Please clarify/advise.
> Thanks.


Just give a 3-4 words description (not too long) and especially the filename of the document you attach should be avoided for spaces. You may use alphabets, numbers, underscore(_), hyphen (-).


----------



## raminbdjp

cprem79 said:


> Just give a 3-4 words description (not too long) and especially the filename of the document you attach should be avoided for spaces. You may use alphabets, numbers, underscore(_), hyphen (-).


Thank you very much.


----------



## raminbdjp

cprem79 said:


> Just give a 3-4 words description (not too long) and especially the filename of the document you attach should be avoided for spaces. You may use alphabets, numbers, underscore(_), hyphen (-).


Sorry once again.

I tried to upload without description, but failed.

Example: Evidence type: age

Document Type: Birth Certificate

Description: ? ? ?

File name is Birth-Certificate-Ramin.JPG

I am confused to write about description.
Please please advise from your experience giving one example.

Thanks.


----------



## cprem79

raminbdjp said:


> Sorry once again.
> 
> I tried to upload without description, but failed.
> 
> Example: Evidence type: age
> 
> Document Type: Birth Certificate
> 
> Description: ? ? ?
> 
> File name is Birth-Certificate-Ramin.JPG
> 
> I am confused to write about description.
> Please please advise from your experience giving one example.
> 
> Thanks.


No worries.
Just say it as Birth Certificate in the description.
Only thing you need to concern is uploading the correct documents against the mentioned evidence type.


----------



## raminbdjp

cprem79 said:


> No worries.
> Just say it as Birth Certificate in the description.
> Only thing you need to concern is uploading the correct documents against the mentioned evidence type.


thanks


----------



## Anjana7955

*Regd PCC*

Hi Guys,

I am a silent member of this forum...I have applied for Visa through an agent on Jun 11th. Now keeping fingers crossed for CO

i have one doubt now. From the passport first/last pages, can CO get more info about our passport like palces lived in last 10 years?.....


----------



## masud09

Anjana7955 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a silent member of this forum...I have applied for Visa through an agent on Jun 11th. Now keeping fingers crossed for CO
> 
> i have one doubt now. From the passport first/last pages, can CO get more info about our passport like palces lived in last 10 years?.....


You need to inform in Form80 about places lived in last 10 years

Thanks


----------



## masud09

raminbdjp said:


> Sorry once again.
> 
> I tried to upload without description, but failed.
> 
> Example: Evidence type: age
> 
> Document Type: Birth Certificate
> 
> Description: ? ? ?
> 
> File name is Birth-Certificate-Ramin.JPG
> 
> I am confused to write about description.
> Please please advise from your experience giving one example.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Ramin,

better you provide all .pdf format file. My CO asked me to provide all .pdf files.

Thanks


----------



## raminbdjp

masud09 said:


> Hi Ramin,
> 
> better you provide all .pdf format file. My CO asked me to provide all .pdf files.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks


----------



## mayankp

rs100 said:


> no sign... .hope in next week...


You mean to say you received acknowledgement on 3rd June or you filled application on 3rd June?

I applied on 11th June and received acknowledgement on 15th June. I can predict based on your CO allocation date.


----------



## findraj

exxpat said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> My CO has asked me for the following - i just need your advice to be clear about her request:
> 
> [CO] - Please provide the Description of employer for all periods of employment.
> 
> My Question - does it mean i have to give a small brief about what my employer's business was about or it would be contact details of my employers?
> *Name of Employer, Address & Contact details, Nature of business, if address of employer changed, please mentioned old address...*
> 
> [CO] - Please provide the Course outcome for the period from [My Masters degree start date] to [My Masters degree completion date].
> 
> My Question - Should i send her my degree again (although i have already uploaded it online) or just tell her that the outcome was a successful degree of Masters?
> 
> *No? Outcome means your mark sheet, what subjects you were taught and how much you scored..Sending the Degree Certificate is never enough proof..FOR ANY COUNTRY, they need your transcripts proving you actually appeared for exams scoring so and so marks*
> [CO] - Please provide the applicants Education/Employment/Unemployment details for the period from [Date i got my bachelor degree] to [date i joined my masters].
> 
> My Question - I had applied for admission in masters during this period. So i was just waiting for admission to happen. What should i reply? that i was just waiting or say i was unemployed.
> *Yes, or your could say, awaiting admission to programme*
> 
> I appreciate the kind help.


Answers in bold.


----------



## rs100

mayankp said:


> You mean to say you received acknowledgement on 3rd June or you filled application on 3rd June?
> 
> I applied on 11th June and received acknowledgement on 15th June. I can predict based on your CO allocation date.


Hi,

I applied on 3rd June & get the acknowledgement on the same day (3rd June).


----------



## Sia

hunganh07 said:


> You may provide form 80 for a secondary applicant



I don't think so. every time he just asked about main applicant.


----------



## masud09

Sia said:


> I don't think so. every time he just asked about main applicant.


In my case CO asked for form 80 for both me and my wife


----------



## cprem79

masud09 said:


> In my case CO asked for form 80 for both me and my wife


Form80 is mandatory to be filled separately by all migrating members above age 16.


----------



## masud09

I paid VAC2 today and sent receipt to CO. How many days it may take for visa grant?


----------



## roninquick

masud09 said:


> I paid VAC2 today and sent receipt to CO. How many days it may take for visa grant?


ideally it takes couple of hours..cheers..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## masud09

roninquick said:


> ideally it takes couple of hours..cheers..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


Thanks


----------



## rahul897

*WAIT dear!*



snehaaus said:


> Hello guys... I'm in my 6th week now and beginning to worry as there has been no progress... CO.. where are u???? Is till do have my Dubai PCC and then the meds pending.. Getting these done as we speak....
> With the new cycle commencing in July, I am wondering what might be the new set of rules for the existing applicants... Hope things go good.. :fingerscrossed:


dont worry sneha,CO allocation time is from 4-8 weeks,after 8 weeks call DIAC and enquire about your status but till then wait patiently,in my case of 189 ,i got my CO allocated in 2 weeks, so how many points are u claiming,and which city u intend to travel in aus,whats ur anzsco code


----------



## Anjana7955

masud09 said:


> You need to inform in Form80 about places lived in last 10 years
> 
> Thanks



What is the significance of this form80. The details you provide in this form will be cross validated?


----------



## zkhan

Anjana7955 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a silent member of this forum...I have applied for Visa through an agent on Jun 11th. Now keeping fingers crossed for CO
> 
> i have one doubt now. From the passport first/last pages, can CO get more info about our passport like palces lived in last 10 years?.....


I can understand the need for this question  Yes the immigration officers can find out all your travel history from your travel document.


----------



## ranjith47

rahul897 said:


> dont worry sneha,CO allocation time is from 4-8 weeks,after 8 weeks call DIAC and enquire about your status but till then wait patiently,in my case of 189 ,i got my CO allocated in 2 weeks, so how many points are u claiming,and which city u intend to travel in aus,whats ur anzsco code


Hey Rahul, just trying to get some info.

For your 189 Visa, were you an onshore applicant or an offshore!? It doesnt matter otherwise, but since you got a CO within 2 weeks, Im just checking if this onshore priority is real.


----------



## Anjana7955

zkhan said:


> I can understand the need for this question  Yes the immigration officers can find out all your travel history from your travel document.


immigration officers means : Case officer ?
How come they will get the details?asking becoz of ignorance


----------



## Tans

rs100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> u mean for assessment ?
> 
> if yes then all the same docs which u submitted for yourself to assessing body.
> 
> PASSPORT
> EDUCATION CERTIFICATE & DMC's
> EMPLOYER REFERENCE LETTER/JOB DESCRIPTION
> OTHER EMPLOYMENT LETTERS
> CV/RESUME
> 
> 
> RGDS//RAJ


Hi rs100,

I think I should have made this clear before. This is for submitting to DIAC. She has +ve assessment already from ACS.

Can you please help me now?

Cheers,
Tans


----------



## earldro

roninquick said:


> ideally it takes couple of hours..cheers..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


What is VAC2??

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## cprem79

Anjana7955 said:


> immigration officers means : Case officer ?
> How come they will get the details?asking becoz of ignorance


The case officer will send it to the relevant authorities to verify your travel details.
So you need to mention each visit to any country alongwith the period though how short it may be. Even if it were repeated visits, you have to mention everything.


----------



## ivetka233

*police ceck*

Hi Guys, 

Our agent submitted for us police check australian, i got it but my partner still waiting. 

We rung agent and he told us as he paid he cnat provide payment reference number,, so we are really ungry as we cant check up on it. 

Could you please advice me what police check we need for 189 visa? I believe we should call that police check office as deal with people like this . 

Thank you, 





Accountant -60 points, EOI created 30/5/13, Invitat-1/6/13, Submitted 8/6/13, Police check 14/6/13, medical 17/6/13, 

CO:rangerR:xmasunwrap:


----------



## chandustorageadm

udayNSW said:


> Hey chandu,
> 
> I am also a system admin and also applied on 17th May,
> Did you get to hear from your CO or did you get any info on what team you are allotted to??


Uday,
looks like CO is not assigned to my case yet.


----------



## Devang

chandustorageadm said:


> Uday,
> looks like CO is not assigned to my case yet.


How do you know did you call diac


----------



## zkhan

Anjana7955 said:


> immigration officers means : Case officer ?
> How come they will get the details?asking becoz of ignorance


Yeah case officer is also an immigration officer. Immigration officers at the airport can also check your travel history. Probably there is a central database maintained where all the entry and exit to a country is recorded.


----------



## chandustorageadm

Devang said:


> How do you know did you call diac


Devang,
Its my assumption as I didn't receive any mail update and I see that my application status is not changed. I loged my visa on 18th June. People lodged before me are also waiting for CO assignment.


----------



## rahul897

ranjith47 said:


> Hey Rahul, just trying to get some info.
> 
> For your 189 Visa, were you an onshore applicant or an offshore!? It doesnt matter otherwise, but since you got a CO within 2 weeks, Im just checking if this onshore priority is real.


onshore applicant, 60 points,


----------



## Devang

chandustorageadm said:


> Devang,
> Its my assumption as I didn't receive any mail update and I see that my application status is not changed. I loged my visa on 18th June. People lodged before me are also waiting for CO assignment.


Absolutely I have also applied on 29th may and co is not assigned yet got to know when I called diac.:-(


----------



## cprem79

chandustorageadm said:


> Devang,
> Its my assumption as I didn't receive any mail update and I see that my application status is not changed. I loged my visa on 18th June. People lodged before me are also waiting for CO assignment.


I don't know the exact details about this but I will share what I know.
CO will obviously be allocated from the team where your case has been assigned.
When you upload the documents, he will change the status against each evidence as "Received".
But when some time frame has lapsed, say it be 15 days or 1 month or more, he may send you an email if he needs more evidence.
So what best for you at this momentis is, to upload as much evidence as you can and prepare PCC and do your meds.


----------



## masud09

earldro said:


> What is VAC2??
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


VAC2 is 2nd visa application charge

"There is an extra charge that applies only to the people on your application who have less than functional English and are 18 years of age or older. The charge is AUD4250 per person. It must be paid before a visa can be granted. The payment covers up to three years of English language instruction through the Adult Migrant English Program."


----------



## Devang

cprem79 said:


> I don't know the exact details about this but I will share what I know.
> CO will obviously be allocated from the team where your case has been assigned.
> When you upload the documents, he will change the status against each evidence as "Received".
> But when some time frame has lapsed, say it be 15 days or 1 month or more, he may send you an email if he needs more evidence.
> So what best for you at this momentis is, to upload as much evidence as you can and prepare PCC and do your meds.


I have everything front loaded say by 20th june when I called diac on tuesday they told me that I am assigned to team 2 adelaide however no case officer is assigned yet I am in my 5th week of co allocation


----------



## cprem79

Devang said:


> I have everything front loaded say by 20th june when I called diac on tuesday they told me that I am assigned to team 2 adelaide however no case officer is assigned yet I am in my 5th week of co allocation


Then only check for your meds whether they have been referred.
If not (your are lucky then), then there are chances that you will get your grant straight away without CO contacting you.
CO can contact you only if he requires additional proof.


----------



## robertmurray7782

cprem79 said:


> Then only check for your meds whether they have been referred.
> If not (your are lucky then), then there are chances that you will get your grant straight away without CO contacting you.
> CO can contact you only if he requires additional proof.


Do simple things like thyroid which is treated with medication require referral?


----------



## cprem79

masud09 said:


> VAC2 is 2nd visa application charge
> 
> "There is an extra charge that applies only to the people on your application who have less than functional English and are 18 years of age or older. The charge is AUD4250 per person. It must be paid before a visa can be granted. The payment covers up to three years of English language instruction through the Adult Migrant English Program."


Didn't you try to sit your family members for IELTS or could've shown the educational transcripts whcih state that the medium of instruction was English?
It could've saved you the bulky AUD 4250... Just curious to know~


----------



## Devang

cprem79 said:


> Then only check for your meds whether they have been referred.
> If not (your are lucky then), then there are chances that you will get your grant straight away without CO contacting you.
> CO can contact you only if he requires additional proof.


Medical link had disappeared since the time they were uploaded only once before disappearing I had checked our pics were uploaded does that help any ways


----------



## cprem79

robertmurray7782 said:


> Do simple things like thyroid which is treated with medication require referral?


Nowadays it's hard to say who gets referred.
Even small cases get referred and some medium cases go unnoticed.
This Iam saying based on the information from this forum but the reality can be different.
I presume the meds are referred randomly.


----------



## cprem79

Devang said:


> Medical link had disappeared since the time they were uploaded only once before disappearing I had checked our pics were uploaded does that help any ways


What about the status against the "Evidence of Health"?
Has it been modified to "Received"?
If so, then it is through.
If the situation still seems unclear, then security checks can be conducted???
It will be hard to be a decider until the CO clarifies you.
I request you to sit tight and play the waiting game.


----------



## chandustorageadm

*PCC and meds Done*

Friends,
I want to share my experiences on PCC and medicals process. which I tought a long process, but done in 2 days.

Medicals:
Thanks to this forum for providing the clear information.
Booked the appointment at chennai Appollo hospital. I told that It is for PR and need 160 and 26 both the test.
I carried the Visa application summary document having the TRN number
Original passport and a xerox copy
Photos
It took more than 5 hours to complete the entire process as more than 100 people are waitng like and me and most of the people are for australia( tourist, edu etc)

PCC:
Here is the twist.
some of the forum memeber told that it took 2-4 for them to get the PCC, when they applied for PCC in different location.
My passport was issued from Visakhapatnam, I live in chennai. So decided to apply for PCC in chennai and assuming that it will take 4 weeks to get the PCC.
I book the slot and appointment was given for 01/07/13
Passport office(Saligramam, chennai) is near to my home. so I went there to see , if they can accept my application.
looks like for PCC, you can go any day between 9 AM to 1:00 PM after you book the appointment 


I carried the following documents
PCC appointment form.
Original passport.
Bank statement from last one year. every page is signed and stamped by bank officials.
Cover letter from the bank, should contain your photo and current address info.
I submitted my application

They asked me all the questions like where do u work, how long you are in chennai. They have issued me the PCC in 2 hours, without police verification.

This is really a surprise to me. I didn't expect they would issue the PCC in 2 hours as I am applying in different location and assuming that police verification has to happen.
BTW, passport office people are very good in providing the information.
This may help some of you guys.


----------



## ranjith47

rahul897 said:


> onshore applicant, 60 points,


aaha!

So one thing is clear that Onshore Applicants are given priority for processing among 189 Applications..// I have come across this trend to be pretty sure this is true. Not sure whether there are other things that DIAC looks for , to prioritize certain 189 applicants..
thanks Rahul


----------



## robertmurray7782

cprem79 said:


> Nowadays it's hard to say who gets referred.
> Even small cases get referred and some medium cases go unnoticed.
> This Iam saying based on the information from this forum but the reality can be different.
> I presume the meds are referred randomly.


I guess if something serious comes up, obviously it gets referred. If you come from a country where there i a history of something it does. Our doctor said all was normal/fine for the 3 of us, so fingers crossed there's no further delay.


----------



## zkhan

chandustorageadm said:


> Friends,
> I want to share my experiences on PCC and medicals process. which I tought a long process, but done in 2 days.
> 
> ........
> .........
> 
> PCC:
> Here is the twist.
> some of the forum memeber told that it took 2-4 for them to get the PCC, when they applied for PCC in different location.
> My passport was issued from Visakhapatnam, I live in chennai. So decided to apply for PCC in chennai and assuming that it will take 4 weeks to get the PCC.
> I book the slot and appointment was given for 01/07/13
> Passport office(Saligramam, chennai) is near to my home. so I went there to see , if they can accept my application.
> looks like for PCC, you can go any day between 9 AM to 1:00 PM after you book the appointment
> 
> 
> I carried the following documents
> PCC appointment form.
> Original passport.
> Bank statement from last one year. every page is signed and stamped by bank officials.
> Cover letter from the bank, should contain your photo and current address info.
> I submitted my application
> 
> They asked me all the questions like where do u work, how long you are in chennai. They have issued me the PCC in 2 hours, without police verification.
> 
> This is really a surprise to me. I didn't expect they would issue the PCC in 2 hours as I am applying in different location and assuming that police verification has to happen.
> BTW, passport office people are very good in providing the information.
> This may help some of you guys.


That's great mate.

I think it depends on the passport officer in the B counter. I also went to the same passport office for my wife but they sent it for police verification as the passport address is different from PCC address. Similar proofs were provided. It took 4 weeks to get the PCC.


----------



## ishaanchal

cprem79 said:


> What about the status against the "Evidence of Health"?
> Has it been modified to "Received"?
> If so, then it is through.
> If the situation still seems unclear, then security checks can be conducted???
> It will be hard to be a decider until the CO clarifies you.
> I request you to sit tight and play the waiting game.


Hi Cprem, Looks like we both have the same timeline ! Stay in touch 

Good Luck


----------



## Tans

rahul897 said:


> onshore applicant, 60 points,


Hi rahul,

Can you please provide your timeline?


----------



## chandustorageadm

nuked said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am doing a short survey to know average timings for the visa process for Australia - this has no connection to Australian immigration department or anyone, the results will be published ocassionaly as I get a good number of respondents.
> 
> There is no catch, I am not asking for any personal information no email/ no passport numbers. If you have about 5-10 minutes of time, Please follow the link: Visa Application Statistics
> 
> You can always save the survey and update questions later if you receive a grant at a later stage.
> 
> I will be really thank full to all participants!
> 
> Cheers!


updated with my details.


----------



## cprem79

nuked said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am doing a short survey to know average timings for the visa process for Australia - this has no connection to Australian immigration department or anyone, the results will be published ocassionaly as I get a good number of respondents.
> 
> There is no catch, I am not asking for any personal information no email/ no passport numbers. If you have about 5-10 minutes of time, Please follow the link: Visa Application Statistics
> 
> You can always save the survey and update questions later if you receive a grant at a later stage.
> 
> I will be really thank full to all participants!
> 
> Cheers!


Updated with my details.


----------



## pallavishri

Can anyone tell me if filling form 80 is really required? Mine is Visa Sub Class 190. I do not see the request of it anywhere on my e-visa page of upload docs list. I have been reading all your posts about filling it up. I have not yet been assigned a CO. So, if you guys suggest from ur exp. that we should fill it up, then I shall do it proactively before being asked for by the CO. Also, pls lemme know, who all need to fill it. My visa application consists of me, my spouse and my daughter (3.5yrs).


----------



## Anjana7955

zkhan said:


> I can understand the need for this question  Yes the immigration officers can find out all your travel history from your travel document.


immigration officers means : Case officer ?
How come they will get the details?asking becoz of ignorance


----------



## cprem79

pallavishri said:


> Can anyone tell me if filling form 80 is really required? Mine is Visa Sub Class 190. I do not see the request of it anywhere on my e-visa page of upload docs list. I have been reading all your posts about filling it up. I have not yet been assigned a CO. So, if you guys suggest from ur exp. that we should fill it up, then I shall do it proactively before being asked for by the CO. Also, pls lemme know, who all need to fill it. My visa application consists of me, my spouse and my daughter (3.5yrs).


Form80 is nowadays asked by most of the CO (almost all).
In your case, Form80 has to be filled by you and your spouse separately.
You can upload it in Character of Evidence.
Or fill every detail of that and keep it, once CO assigned he will request and you can also email him.
It's always better to prepare all documents before CO is assigned including meds and PCC.


----------



## richardlina

CO assigned on 18/06/2013. Meds done. Waiting for grant!


----------



## cprem79

ishaanchal said:


> Hi Cprem, Looks like we both have the same timeline ! Stay in touch
> 
> Good Luck


Hi ishaanchal...
Yes, seems likewise.
Who is you CO?


----------



## SailOZ

Hi everyone, 

Could some one give me a rough idea on how many attachments, maximumly, can be uploaded to the 190 application? 

And what is the size limit of the attachment? As I may have to upload lots of photos...


Many thanks!


----------



## cprem79

SailOZ said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could some one give me a rough idea on how many attachments, maximumly, can be uploaded to the 190 application?
> 
> And what is the size limit of the attachment? As I may have to upload lots of photos...
> 
> 
> Many thanks!


60 files, 5MB each is the limit.
For more information goto the link below:

Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application


----------



## SailOZ

cprem79 said:


> 60 files, 5MB each is the limit.
> For more information goto the link below:
> 
> Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application


that is very kind of you, cprem79! thank you.


----------



## gsp2canberra

chandustorageadm said:


> Friends,
> I want to share my experiences on PCC and medicals process. which I tought a long process, but done in 2 days.
> 
> Medicals:
> Thanks to this forum for providing the clear information.
> Booked the appointment at chennai Appollo hospital. I told that It is for PR and need 160 and 26 both the test.
> I carried the Visa application summary document having the TRN number
> Original passport and a xerox copy
> Photos
> It took more than 5 hours to complete the entire process as more than 100 people are waitng like and me and most of the people are for australia( tourist, edu etc)
> 
> PCC:
> Here is the twist.
> some of the forum memeber told that it took 2-4 for them to get the PCC, when they applied for PCC in different location.
> My passport was issued from Visakhapatnam, I live in chennai. So decided to apply for PCC in chennai and assuming that it will take 4 weeks to get the PCC.
> I book the slot and appointment was given for 01/07/13
> Passport office(Saligramam, chennai) is near to my home. so I went there to see , if they can accept my application.
> looks like for PCC, you can go any day between 9 AM to 1:00 PM after you book the appointment
> 
> I carried the following documents
> PCC appointment form.
> Original passport.
> Bank statement from last one year. every page is signed and stamped by bank officials.
> Cover letter from the bank, should contain your photo and current address info.
> I submitted my application
> 
> They asked me all the questions like where do u work, how long you are in chennai. They have issued me the PCC in 2 hours, without police verification.
> 
> This is really a surprise to me. I didn't expect they would issue the PCC in 2 hours as I am applying in different location and assuming that police verification has to happen.
> BTW, passport office people are very good in providing the information.
> This may help some of you guys.


Hey thanks for posting for this..
My case is bit weird 
I have got my passport renewed in new delhi where I was working for 4/5 years
And that was a rented accomodation and it has new delhi address.
My permanent address is in punjab, which they havent mentioned in passport though the first passport has it (now expired)

I have moved to kl for work for last one year.. do you think the pcc will too much.


----------



## rs100

Tans said:


> Hi rs100,
> 
> I think I should have made this clear before. This is for submitting to DIAC. She has +ve assessment already from ACS.
> 
> Can you please help me now?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Hi,

then all the same docs which u upload for ur self (main candidate).

- EMPLOYMENT reference/ job description
- other docs of EMPLOYMENT (offer / relieving letter) & any other if u have
-PAY SLIPS
-ITR's or FORM-16
-BANK STATEMENT
-IELTS TRF
-MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE
-PCC
-EDUCATION CERTIFICATE & DMC's


RGDS// RAJ


----------



## zdeveloper

Anyone who applied on 18th May got any response from his/her CO...???


----------



## robertmurray7782

richardlina said:


> CO assigned on 18/06/2013. Meds done. Waiting for grant!


Great news. When did you apply?


----------



## udayNSW

zdeveloper said:


> Anyone who applied on 18th May got any response from his/her CO...???


No news buddy.


----------



## pallavishri

Thank you for your response. Along with PCC and Meds, I have already uploaded everything that was required along with some extra documents proactively. However, did not know about Form 80 and only read about it in this forum. So, thought of clarifying. I shall fill it up and upload shortly. 



cprem79 said:


> Form80 is nowadays asked by most of the CO (almost all).
> In your case, Form80 has to be filled by you and your spouse separately.
> You can upload it in Character of Evidence.
> Or fill every detail of that and keep it, once CO assigned he will request and you can also email him.
> It's always better to prepare all documents before CO is assigned including meds and PCC.


----------



## ausmsc

cprem79 said:


> I don't know the exact details about this but I will share what I know.
> CO will obviously be allocated from the team where your case has been assigned.
> When you upload the documents, he will change the status against each evidence as "Received".
> But when some time frame has lapsed, say it be 15 days or 1 month or more, he may send you an email if he needs more evidence.
> So what best for you at this momentis is, to upload as much evidence as you can and prepare PCC and do your meds.


Hi,

I applied on 13 June, Completed 2weeks as of now. I got email which has two documents attached.

IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf
IMMI Visa Application Summary.pdf

In acknowledgement document they mentioned address of Adelaide. So does it mean my application being process by Adelaide Team?


----------



## sweethina99

zdeveloper said:


> Anyone who applied on 18th May got any response from his/her CO...???


hi 

i applied on 14th may with CO assined on 31st May requested meds/pcc the same day.

i uploaded all the required docs in bits till yesterday. so finally my links for medical disappeared yesterday.

now fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## udayNSW

sweethina99 said:


> hi
> 
> i applied on 14th may with CO assined on 31st May requested meds/pcc the same day.
> 
> i uploaded all the required docs in bits till yesterday. so finally my links for medical disappeared yesterday.
> 
> now fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Does the field for medical exams in your visa page says recommended or Received??


----------



## udayNSW

ausmsc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on 13 June, Completed 2weeks as of now. I got email which has two documents attached.
> 
> IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf
> IMMI Visa Application Summary.pdf
> 
> In acknowledgement document they mentioned address of Adelaide. So does it mean my application being process by Adelaide Team?


Everyone has the same address as the main office is in Adelaide,
The CO will be assigned in 5 weeks of lodging your application and that can be from adelaide or brisbane.


----------



## Vijay24

sweethina99 said:


> hi
> 
> i applied on 14th may with CO assined on 31st May requested meds/pcc the same day.
> 
> i uploaded all the required docs in bits till yesterday. so finally my links for medical disappeared yesterday.
> 
> now fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:



Did you upload all the required documents once you are assigned with CO or after paying the fees immediately you had uploaded all the documents? Please clarify


----------



## udayNSW

Vijay24 said:


> Did you upload all the required documents once you are assigned with CO or after paying the fees immediately you had uploaded all the documents? Please clarify


You should upload all of them once you pay the fee,
The faster and more docs you provide the faster your grant will be.

Dont forget to upload Form80 for you and your spouse.


----------



## sweethina99

I uploaded all the docs instantly after lodging the application apart from medicals and PCC ,form 80(requested by CO) which took a while to get done.

My links for medicals have disappeared yesterday but the status is still showing requested.


----------



## udayNSW

sweethina99 said:


> I uploaded all the docs instantly after lodging the application apart from medicals and PCC ,form 80(requested by CO) which took a while to get done.
> 
> My links for medicals have disappeared yesterday but the status is still showing requested.


Same with me as well,
Not to worry you will receive a grant for sure and faster as you have uploaded everything in advance.

all the very best.


----------



## rameshreddy

*waiting for Grant on 190 VISA*

Hi everyone,

I've been reading the forum since 2-3 days and it seems very informative.

I had CO with initials DC from brisbane 34 team and haven't heard from him yet.

Does any one has the same, please share your experience.



my details are as below:


190 invite:3rd-May-13, Lodged:14-May-13, Medicals:21-May-13, CO:6-June-13,PCC:25th-June-13, Waiting


----------



## Vijay24

udayNSW said:


> You should upload all of them once you pay the fee,
> The faster and more docs you provide the faster your grant will be.
> 
> Dont forget to upload Form80 for you and your spouse.



Sure. Thanks mate.


----------



## Vijay24

Hi guys,

I am unable to see any option for uploading the documents? :O I am confused now.

Please check the below screenshot link and let me know... 

http://oi41.tinypic.com/2v92cmp.jpg


----------



## Devang

udayNSW said:


> Does the field for medical exams in your visa page says recommended or Received??


For me as will links are disappeared however still shows recommended what does this mean


----------



## udayNSW

Vijay24 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am unable to see any option for uploading the documents? :O I am confused now.
> 
> Please check the below screenshot link and let me know...
> 
> http://oi41.tinypic.com/2v92cmp.jpg


Dude this is not the link to upload Docs,
This is the link to upload the docs

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

You have to login to this page with your TRN and password.


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> For me as will links are disappeared however still shows recommended what does this mean


The same thing is happening for me as well,
I think this stays in recommended till the CO approves them manually.


----------



## Vijay24

Hi Uday. Thanks for the clarification. I had forgotten the link. Will check out!


----------



## mindfreak

does anyone know if I need to do the medical tests again if I already did them in Jul last year?


----------



## udayNSW

mindfreak said:


> does anyone know if I need to do the medical tests again if I already did them in Jul last year?


Not sure buddy,
You have to check with your CO or medical center on this.


----------



## nazarwaheed

mindfreak said:


> does anyone know if I need to do the medical tests again if I already did them in Jul last year?


yes. meds are valid for one year only


----------



## mithu93ku

"Organise your health examinations" Links only shown for dependent Spouse. My child and mine links are not showing. Have anybody faced this problem?


----------



## udayNSW

mithu93ku said:


> "Organise your health examinations" Links only shown for dependent Spouse. My child and mine links are not showing. Have anybody faced this problem?


Are you done with your medicals??


----------



## mithu93ku

udayNSW said:


> Are you done with your medicals??


No, Dear Mate.


----------



## udayNSW

mithu93ku said:


> No, Dear Mate.


Check it after sometime and if you do not get it call the medical center and talk to them tommorow and they will recommend what needs to be done in this scenario,

I think thats a technical glitch because without that tab we cant take a print of the referral letter.


----------



## zdeveloper

sweethina99 said:


> hi
> 
> i applied on 14th may with CO assined on 31st May requested meds/pcc the same day.
> 
> i uploaded all the required docs in bits till yesterday. so finally my links for medical disappeared yesterday.
> 
> now fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


Is your CO from Brisbane or Adelaide ? I also assigned a CO on 31st May, however, he never contacted me (yet)...


----------



## mindfreak

isnt the processing time for subclass 190 visa 5 weeks ? doesnt that mean that one shall get a CO assigned and a possible grant within that span of time? or does the 5 week period stated only include the assigning of the CO?


----------



## udayNSW

mindfreak said:


> isnt the processing time for subclass 190 visa 5 weeks ? doesnt that mean that one shall get a CO assigned and a possible grant within that span of time? or does the 5 week period stated only include the assigning of the CO?


5 weeks is the standard time to get the CO assigned.


----------



## Devang

udayNSW said:


> 5 weeks is the standard time to get the CO assigned.


And any idea how much time after that I mean is there any standard time


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> And any idea how much time after that I mean is there any standard time


There is no standard time for the Grant Devang.

It completly depends on when the CO starts to assess our application and the documents uploaded.
If we upload everything upfront and if CO feels nothing is needed he may verify our employment and if he doesnt feel so he will grant visa immediately,

I have seen people never contacted by CO and got the grant directly.

I called DIAC yesterday and they said that the initial assesment of my application should start in the next week.


----------



## Devang

udayNSW said:


> There is no standard time for the Grant Devang.
> 
> It completly depends on when the CO starts to assess our application and the documents uploaded.
> If we upload everything upfront and if CO feels nothing is needed he may verify our employment and if he doesnt feel so he will grant visa immediately,
> 
> I have seen people never contacted by CO and got the grant directly.
> 
> I called DIAC yesterday and they said that the initial assesment of my application should start in the next week.


So had your co ever contacted you..... Have you completed your 5 weeks..... Have you uploaded all documents upfront.... Please advise


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> So had your co ever contacted you..... Have you completed your 5 weeks..... Have you uploaded all documents upfront.... Please advise


I have applied on 17th of May,
I have uploaded all the documents on the same day,
I was never contacted by anyone,
I have waited for 5 weeks and called DIAC and they said that a CO has been allotted to me but the initial assesment hasnt been started,
I asked for the CO info and they gave me the same and emailed the CO and he has replied me back saying that he would assess my application in some days and would get back to me if he feels he needs any more documents than the ones which are already uploaded,
I am waiting for his reply now.......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Devang

udayNSW said:


> I have applied on 17th of May,
> I have uploaded all the documents on the same day,
> I was never contacted by anyone,
> I have waited for 5 weeks and called DIAC and they said that a CO has been allotted to me but the initial assesment hasnt been started,
> I asked for the CO info and they gave me the same and emailed the CO and he has replied me back saying that he would assess my application in some days and would get back to me if he feels he needs any more documents than the ones which are already uploaded,
> I am waiting for his reply now.......:fingerscrossed:


So did your co replied saying why initial assessment had not started yet


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> So did your co replied saying why initial assessment had not started yet


Nope,He did not.


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear mates,
I have uploaded all documents except Medical, PCC and form 80.
Today I am trying to upload form 80.
*What will be the evidence type incase of uploading form 80?*

After assigning CO, how much time is give for uploading PCC and medical certificate?

Thanks.


----------



## cprem79

raminbdjp said:


> Dear mates,
> I have uploaded all documents except Medical, PCC and form 80.
> Today I am trying to upload form 80.
> *What will be the evidence type incase of uploading form 80?*
> 
> After assigning CO, how much time is give for uploading PCC and medical certificate?
> 
> Thanks.


You can upload Form80 against "Evidence of Character".
After CO is assigned, 28 days is the period before which you need to submit ALL documents.
In any exception, you need to prove that you are in the process of preparing the particular document which gets delayed to obtain after 28 days from CO allocation.


----------



## raminbdjp

cprem79 said:


> You can upload Form80 against "Evidence of Character".
> After CO is assigned, 28 days is the period before which you need to submit ALL documents.
> In any exception, you need to prove that you are in the process of preparing the particular document which gets delayed to obtain after 28 days from CO allocation.


Dear Mate, thank you very much.


----------



## masud09

rameshreddy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been reading the forum since 2-3 days and it seems very informative.
> 
> I had CO with initials DC from brisbane 34 team and haven't heard from him yet.
> 
> Does any one has the same, please share your experience.
> 
> 
> 
> my details are as below:
> 
> 
> 190 invite:3rd-May-13, Lodged:14-May-13, Medicals:21-May-13, CO:6-June-13,PCC:25th-June-13, Waiting


update your details here
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0


----------



## sweethina99

udaynsw

thanks alot i hope u het ur grant soon aswell 

Zdeveloper

I am assigned to team 34 brisbane. Do u mind sharing your timeline?


----------



## pallavishri

Even in my case, mine and my daughter's links have gone; but not for my spouse. However, all of us finished our medicals on 11th (me n my daughter) and 13th June (spouse) respectively.





mithu93ku said:


> "Organise your health examinations" Links only shown for dependent Spouse. My child and mine links are not showing. Have anybody faced this problem?


----------



## zdeveloper

sweethina99 said:


> udaynsw
> 
> thanks alot i hope u het ur grant soon aswell
> 
> Zdeveloper
> 
> I am assigned to team 34 brisbane. Do u mind sharing your timeline?


Sure, my timeline is:

ACS Approval: 17/12/2012
NSW SS Applied: 10/02/2013
NSW SS Approval: 15/05/2013
EOI Invitation: 15/05/2013
Visa Applied: 18/05/2013
CO Assigned: 31/05/2013 (Not sure about his/her team...)
Grant: Waiting


----------



## sweethina99

zdeveloper said:


> Sure, my timeline is:
> 
> ACS Approval: 17/12/2012
> NSW SS Applied: 10/02/2013
> NSW SS Approval: 15/05/2013
> EOI Invitation: 15/05/2013
> Visa Applied: 18/05/2013
> CO Assigned: 31/05/2013 (Not sure about his/her team...)
> Grant: Waiting


ur time line seems similar to mine apart from NSW approval thingy.

Just now I received sealed medical post for my daughter which was referred on 31st May . Me n my wife also did our medicals on 31st May but were not referred so we received the sealed post on 3rd June. It gives me an idea about our medicals being cleared same day and daughter's medical referred and got cleared the day when my medicals links disappeared on 25th June.

Me not knowing what has happened to me n my family's medicals, just got to understand the whole process upon receiving today's mail . I hope it helps others as well.


----------



## cprem79

sweethina99 said:


> ur time line seems similar to mine apart from NSW approval thingy.
> 
> Just now I received sealed medical post for my daughter which was referred on 31st May . Me n my wife also did our medicals on 31st May but were not referred so we received the sealed post on 3rd June. It gives me an idea about our medicals being cleared same day and daughter's medical referred and got cleared the day when my medicals links disappeared on 25th June.
> 
> Me not knowing what has happened to me n my family's medicals, just got to understand the whole process upon receiving today's mail . I hope it helps others as well.


All is Well~~
Good luck to you for your grant soon!


----------



## Sia

Ok Guys, now the situation is slowly making me worried. any experience and suggestion please. 

Today, My case officer, after 6 months of lodgement and being received by form 80 for 3 times, asked me some question and document about education and current address. the most strange thing is that he has mentioned that he has recently noted that I'm in Australia and asked me to provide Australia visa history while I lodged my case onshore. 

Is it really possible? Is it possible that he has not noticed to anything I've submitted so far, even form 80 that I sent it for 3rd times yesterday?

Now I'm sure that my case has not been sent for external check yet.

16 Jan 2013: lodge with all possible documents includes form 80
15 Feb 2013: CO allocated with no contact (DIAC operator told me that the case has allocated to someone in this date)
10 Apr 2013: first contact, requesting form 80 for main applicant
26 Jun 2013: second contact, requesting for form 80 and I sent it
28 Jun 2013: third contact requesting for education outcomes, residential address in Australia that I mentioned it yesterday in form 80, Australia visa history and so on.


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Mates,
Is form 1221 is mandatory for spouse?
In this form there are many questions which can not be answered. For example, date of arrival, flight number, length of stay.
So, if I keep these questions as unanswered, is it OK?

Thanks


----------



## pradinlr

If you have already uploaded Form80 , then Form1221 is not required. 
unless CO specifically ask for it


----------



## SailOZ

udayNSW said:


> Everyone has the same address as the main office is in Adelaide,
> The CO will be assigned in 5 weeks of lodging your application and that can be from adelaide or brisbane.


may I know CO always is offshore in Australia or they could be onshore in some overseas consulate?


----------



## rameshreddy

I have uploaded my info in the spreadsheet - thanks!


----------



## mithu93ku

pallavishri said:


> Even in my case, mine and my daughter's links have gone; but not for my spouse. However, all of us finished our medicals on 11th (me n my daughter) and 13th June (spouse) respectively.


Now relieved! thanks mate!


----------



## mithu93ku

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mates,
> Is form 1221 is mandatory for spouse?
> In this form there are many questions which can not be answered. For example, date of arrival, flight number, length of stay.
> So, if I keep these questions as unanswered, is it OK?
> 
> Thanks


Dear mate, answer with N/A.


----------



## pallavishri

But you also said that u have not yet finished ur medicals??? In my case all 3 of us are done with our Meds..



mithu93ku said:


> Now relieved! thanks mate!


----------



## pallavishri

So, does this mean that all of us will receive a similar sealed post when our meds are clear? My and my daughter's links have disappeared last Saturday. But my spouse' medical link is still there. Dunno why? However, i did not receive any post so far...




sweethina99 said:


> ur time line seems similar to mine apart from NSW approval thingy.
> 
> Just now I received sealed medical post for my daughter which was referred on 31st May . Me n my wife also did our medicals on 31st May but were not referred so we received the sealed post on 3rd June. It gives me an idea about our medicals being cleared same day and daughter's medical referred and got cleared the day when my medicals links disappeared on 25th June.
> 
> Me not knowing what has happened to me n my family's medicals, just got to understand the whole process upon receiving today's mail . I hope it helps others as well.


----------



## ltrifonov

pallavishri said:


> So, does this mean that all of us will receive a similar sealed post when our meds are clear? My and my daughter's links have disappeared last Saturday. But my spouse' medical link is still there. Dunno why? However, i did not receive any post so far...


Do not make assumptions on presence/absence of those stupid links, mate!
One of my dependant's link has gone 2 hours ago, and is back now.

Just wait, and keep in touch with your CO.


----------



## robertmurray7782

ltrifonov said:


> Do not make assumptions on presence/absence of those stupid links, mate!
> One of my dependant's link has gone 2 hours ago, and is back now.
> 
> Just wait, and keep in touch with your CO.


I purposely asked my agent not to bother giving me the password as I figured it would drive me crazy seeing all this stuff!


----------



## pallavishri

Yes you may be right. We also faced this link on/off error a few weeks back, but it was only for a few hours and reappeared after that. But this time, our links have disappeared a week ago and i did not see them reappearing at all. So, this might not be an error and I hope it is some positive sign. :fingerscrossed:

My only worry is that my dependent spouse' link is still there..dunno why..we did our medicals with a gap of just 2 days..so if my links r gone, his shud also hav gone by now..hope allz well..:fingerscrossed:




ltrifonov said:


> Do not make assumptions on presence/absence of those stupid links, mate!
> One of my dependant's link has gone 2 hours ago, and is back now.
> 
> Just wait, and keep in touch with your CO.


----------



## nazanin5879

unfortunately today BK contacted me that my qualification has been assessed as diploma , my application will be refused in 1 month feeling so bad


----------



## ivetka233

*info*

how long does it takes to get CO officer?

And how long after you get CO officer for being granted PR?


----------



## mithu93ku

pallavishri said:


> But you also said that u have not yet finished ur medicals??? In my case all 3 of us are done with our Meds..


Yes have not completed our medical yet. Hoping we will complete medical and PCC next week . And still waiting for CO.


----------



## pallavishri

Is there any way that we can find out, if our meds are all fine and good..i m in my 4th week post visa lodgement..I called up DIAC yesterday and learnt that CO has not yet been assigned..dunno when will he come..

I tried inquiring with the clinic where r tests were done and they said that they cannot disclose any results..they only confirmed that they have uploaded r reports and if there was any issue, the doc would have called us, which did not happen..so we r assuming that all shud be well with r meds..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## zkhan

ivetka233 said:


> how long does it takes to get CO officer?
> 
> And how long after you get CO officer for being granted PR?


*Usually *around 4-6 weeks for CO to be assigned. If you have provided all the required documents then PR will be granted before even CO being assigned. Otherwise if some documents are pending, then *usually *you will get the PR in a couple of weeks after submitting them.


----------



## pallavishri

ok..wish you all the best..




mithu93ku said:


> Yes have not completed our medical yet. Hoping we will complete medical and PCC next week . And still waiting for CO.


----------



## SailOZ

may I know CO always is onshore in Australia or they could be offshore in some overseas consulate?

please can some veteran advice? 

thanks!


----------



## ivetka233

*info*

we do partner points,, so we all submitted what was req. for PR, but for partner points proof we didnt...s nobody asked us. Is that req. to submit? or wait?


----------



## dharmesh

nazanin5879 said:


> unfortunately today BK contacted me that my qualification has been assessed as diploma , my application will be refused in 1 month feeling so bad


Damn, wth? means what was outcome of assessment done by assessment body?


----------



## rs100

ivetka233 said:


> we do partner points,, so we all submitted what was req. for PR, but for partner points proof we didnt...s nobody asked us. Is that req. to submit? or wait?


if you are claiming your partner point, then you need to submit all the docs(same like main candidate) for him. it is mandatory.


----------



## ltrifonov

SailOZ said:


> may I know CO always is onshore in Australia or they could be offshore in some overseas consulate?
> 
> please can some veteran advice?
> 
> thanks!


They are all situated right here.


----------



## SailOZ

ltrifonov said:



> They are all situated right here.


thanks! 

is this where CO sits or this is just the initial processing venue and the application will be further referred to some overseas consulate where it is close to the applicants? 

if all the CO is in Australia, what if they want to interview the applicant?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nazanin5879

reallydont know the assessment outcome was mentioned in the outcome is comparabel to diploma , but i dont know why i didnt know if before:0 every thing has been ruined


----------



## robertmurray7782

SailOZ said:


> thanks!
> 
> is this where CO sits or this is just the initial processing venue and the application will be further referred to some overseas consulate where it is close to the applicants?
> 
> if all the CO is in Australia, what if they want to interview the applicant?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


From what I understand overseas is only used to verify facts (check company exists/that you work there) etc. Never heard of an interview.


----------



## SailOZ

robertmurray7782 said:


> From what I understand overseas is only used to verify facts (check company exists/that you work there) etc. Never heard of an interview.


thanks Robert. 

the reason why i insisted on asking if CO is only in Australia is because i am on a de facto relationship. if the CO is certainly situated in Australia, then I don't need to worry about being interviewed here in Malaysia. 

however, I vaguely remember seeing some threads talking about being interviewed. is it only the de facto relationship will be interviewed? 

of course I will upload as much evidence as I can. but as you may relate, this whole process is so stressful. And I really wish that I can be spared from the stress of being further interrogated in an interview  

your advice is much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi Everyone, I am planning to apply for my visa next week. My new passport will be issued hopefully next week. I have to fill Form 1022, Notification of changes in circumstances. 

I must apply with new passport as my old passport is already cancelled by the Passport authority. However, I used the old passport no. for lodging my EOI and provided the scan copy of the old passport. Where do I upload this form? after I apply my visa or before applying I should notify DIAC about this? Pelase Help


----------



## robertmurray7782

SailOZ said:


> thanks Robert.
> 
> the reason why i insisted on asking if CO is only in Australia is because i am on a de facto relationship. if the CO is certainly situated in Australia, then I don't need to worry about being interviewed here in Malaysia.
> 
> however, I vaguely remember seeing some threads talking about being interviewed. is it only the de facto relationship will be interviewed?
> 
> of course I will upload as much evidence as I can. but as you may relate, this whole process is so stressful. And I really wish that I can be spared from the stress of being further interrogated in an interview
> 
> your advice is much appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I can't help you with that I'm afraid. All I've ever heard is that the review happens in Australia and they occasionally use overseas consulates to verify certain things about your story. Sorry mate.


----------



## mindfreak

Once the medicals are done, do we get out results in the mail? If we do, are we supposed to upload them or are the results directly uploaded by the medical centre team themselves?


----------



## tobeaussie

nazanin5879 said:


> reallydont know the assessment outcome was mentioned in the outcome is comparabel to diploma , but i dont know why i didnt know if before:0 every thing has been ruined


Hi talk to your CO and ask if you can withdraw your application so that you only loose money and your application is not rejected and you can reapply EOI when and if you can reach 60. 

Probably explain it was not deliberate ....


----------



## masud09

mindfreak said:


> Once the medicals are done, do we get out results in the mail? If we do, are we supposed to upload them or are the results directly uploaded by the medical centre team themselves?


medical centre team will upload your medical result and you will not get any mail


----------



## mindfreak

masud09 said:


> medical centre team will upload your medical result and you will not get any mail


thanks mate


----------



## masud09

dahalrosan said:


> Hi Everyone, I am planning to apply for my visa next week. My new passport will be issued hopefully next week. I have to fill Form 1022, Notification of changes in circumstances.
> 
> I must apply with new passport as my old passport is already cancelled by the Passport authority. However, I used the old passport no. for lodging my EOI and provided the scan copy of the old passport. Where do I upload this form? after I apply my visa or before applying I should notify DIAC about this? Pelase Help


I think you don't need to give form 1022. Just apply visa with new passport and also mention your new and old passport no in "Travel documents evidence" and also upload scan copy of both passports.


----------



## masud09

mindfreak said:


> thanks mate


In my case, medical centre people called me before test uploaded and informed that our medical results are ok. 
You can ask doctor to inform about your result before upload.


----------



## Andy10

I just applied for 190 visa today.. it was a race against time being the 28th of June as systems were closing by 9pm AEST.. :ballchain::typing::bolt:

hope to get a CO soon... ray2:


----------



## udayNSW

Andy10 said:


> I just applied for 190 visa today.. it was a race against time being the 28th of June as systems were closing by 9pm AEST.. :ballchain::typing::bolt:
> 
> hope to get a CO soon... ray2:


I wish you all the very best Andy.


----------



## Andy10

udayNSW said:


> I wish you all the very best Andy.


Thanks Uday! :smile: Please let me know how long it took for you to get a CO allotted..


----------



## udayNSW

Andy10 said:


> Thanks Uday! :smile: Please let me know how long it took for you to get a CO allotted..


Standard time....5 weeks.


----------



## mithu93ku

Andy10 said:


> I just applied for 190 visa today.. it was a race against time being the 28th of June as systems were closing by 9pm AEST.. :ballchain::typing::bolt:
> 
> hope to get a CO soon... ray2:


Congrats. But others who was unable to lodge visa today, have also options too ....

If you have been unable to lodge a visa application due to systems performance issues during the period of Monday 24 June, 2013 (AEST) to Sunday 30 June, 2013 (AEST) for any of the following subclasses:

132, 186, 187, 188, 189, 190, 489, 888
please contact the department before 5pm (AEST) Friday 5 July, 2013, on 131 881.
Skillselect


----------



## oslopoms

anybody got a grant or heard that CO; ML from team 34 Brisbane has given any grants lately? he was assigned as our CO the 27 of may, got info last week that our meds were cleared, but has heard NOTHING from CO! Time and waiting is killing us! so anybody heard fro this guy CO ML lately? or is he on holiday or retiered...(just kidding..) i`m not a patient applicant-I know ..


----------



## bjtamuli

cprem79 said:


> If you go for e-Medical, you just need to print out the referral letter.
> It will indicate what tests you should do.
> Then you call up the hospital listed in the DIAC authorised hospital list for Chennai (India - Panel Physicians) and check at the international health services whether they can locate your TRN.
> If they reply in the affirmative, then you make a appointment and visit them.
> They will do your medical tests as indicated in your referral letter and send it online to the Global Health Office in Australia.


Hi Cprem79,

One thing to clarify with you. I have filed my visa application on 5/31/2013 and CO hasn't been assigned yet. I have applied for PCC but not yet received. I am thinking to complete my Medicals while waiting for PCC. What options i have? As you mentioned about e-Medical, how to get the referral letter? It's nothing to do with CO allocation right?

ANZSCO:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA Invite:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,CO:NY


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Yes. I also want to do the medicals beforehand. Can I do that before CO tells me to?

I want to apply on 1st of July. Some people on the forum say, due to scheduled maintenance we can not apply. Is that true?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats. But others who was unable to lodge visa today, have also options too ....
> 
> If you have been unable to lodge a visa application due to systems performance issues during the period of Monday 24 June, 2013 (AEST) to Sunday 30 June, 2013 (AEST) for any of the following subclasses:
> 
> 132, 186, 187, 188, 189, 190, 489, 888
> please contact the department before 5pm (AEST) Friday 5 July, 2013, on 131 881.
> Skillselect


Does that mean? we can apply only after 5pm, July 2013. I was planning to lodge my visa application on Monday? Is it not possible...I hope my new passport will be issued tomorrow.


----------



## Andy10

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats. But others who was unable to lodge visa today, have also options too ....
> 
> If you have been unable to lodge a visa application due to systems performance issues during the period of Monday 24 June, 2013 (AEST) to Sunday 30 June, 2013 (AEST) for any of the following subclasses:
> 
> 132, 186, 187, 188, 189, 190, 489, 888
> please contact the department before 5pm (AEST) Friday 5 July, 2013, on 131 881.
> Skillselect


Thanks Mithu!:yo:

Thats good news for people whom missed! :cheer2::thumb:

Yes there were errors coming in between but succeeded in the end in filing from my agents end! :fencing:


----------



## Nurse

oslopoms said:


> anybody got a grant or heard that CO; ML from team 34 Brisbane has given any grants lately? he was assigned as our CO the 27 of may, got info last week that our meds were cleared, but has heard NOTHING from CO! Time and waiting is killing us! so anybody heard fro this guy CO ML lately? or is he on holiday or retiered...(just kidding..) i`m not a patient applicant-I know ..


My application was assigned to him on 13th of May and I have emailed him twice regarding my medicals.... but no response at all. Both the times I received the automatic response saying I will hear from them within a week.... I don't know how to contact them... really frustrating......


----------



## masud09

oslopoms said:


> anybody got a grant or heard that CO; ML from team 34 Brisbane has given any grants lately? he was assigned as our CO the 27 of may, got info last week that our meds were cleared, but has heard NOTHING from CO! Time and waiting is killing us! so anybody heard fro this guy CO ML lately? or is he on holiday or retiered...(just kidding..) i`m not a patient applicant-I know ..


In my case ML assigned as CO on 25 May and asked for required docs. I uploaded on 17th June. CO replied on 18 June that he can give a decision on my application and my only outstanding requirement was VAC2 payment. Paid it on 27 June and now waiting for grant..


----------



## mirza_755

masud09 said:


> In my case ML assigned as CO on 25 May and asked for required docs. I uploaded on 17th June. CO replied on 18 June that he can give a decision on my application and my only outstanding requirement was VAC2 payment. Paid it on 27 June and now waiting for grant..


Hope your grant will be come by next week. Cheers ..............


----------



## masud09

mirza_755 said:


> Hope your grant will be come by next week. Cheers ..............


Thanks mate


----------



## nazanin5879

tobeaussie said:


> Hi talk to your CO and ask if you can withdraw your application so that you only loose money and your application is not rejected and you can reapply EOI when and if you can reach 60.
> 
> Probably explain it was not deliberate ....


if i didnt withdraw and my application is being refused , i can not apply again?


----------



## raminbdjp

dahalrosan said:


> Yes. I also want to do the medicals beforehand. Can I do that before CO tells me to?
> 
> I want to apply on 1st of July. Some people on the forum say, due to scheduled maintenance we can not apply. Is that true?



Dear Mate,

Do you know the application fee from July 01.

If you have spouse and kid, you have to pay excess.
This is 1530 dollar for spouse and and 765 dollar for each kid.

So, if you have spouse or kid, better to lodge visa today or tomorrow.


----------



## nazanin5879

is any here , like me sent her or him documents to engineers australia 
and is any body faced the same problem which in the body of the assessment letter it was mentioned that he or she is the qualified electronics engineer
and in the bottom line it was mentioned that her degree is qualified as a australian diploma


----------



## mirza_755

nazanin5879 said:


> is any here , like me sent her or him documents to engineers australia
> and is any body faced the same problem which in the body of the assessment letter it was mentioned that he or she is the qualified electronics engineer
> and in the bottom line it was mentioned that her degree is qualified as a australian diploma


This is a big issue. Did you not check it earlier ? You should made appeal after getting the out come then. However, your education is counted as Diploma and you may claim 10 points instead of 15. I have checked many applicants in my home country whereas it is noted if is counted as bachelor degree
" Your above qualification has been assessed as broadly comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points for qualifications under the GSM points test".


----------



## nazanin5879

mirza_755 said:


> This is a big issue. Did you not check it earlier ? You should made appeal after getting the out come then. However, your education is counted as Diploma and you may claim 10 points instead of 15. I have checked many applicants in my home country whereas it is noted if is counted as bachelor degree
> " Your above qualification has been assessed as broadly comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points for qualifications under the GSM points test".


 so why it is also mentioned that im assessed as proffessional electronics engineer


one question : what happen if i didnt withdraw my application?


----------



## Australia1

nazanin5879 said:


> so why it is also mentioned that im assessed as proffessional electronics engineer
> 
> 
> one question : what happen if i didnt withdraw my application?


So sorry to hear about your case. I see that EA has assessed you as suitable for your nominated occupation. Does your occupation requires you to have a minimum of bachelors degree to have a positive assessment? If yes, then they may have done a clerical mistake in the assessment outcome letter.

It happened to me as well. I contacted my assessment authority to clarify why they assessed my degree as an associate degree and also at the same time assessed me suitable as an accountant. Then they replied that it was a clerical mistake and sent me a corrected letter with my degree assessed as bachelors. They also sent a letter explaining that it was their fault so that i don't face any problem with my visa application as I had applied for visa by then. Good Luck.


----------



## num_tareq

If someone received grant through CO-ST (GSM Adelaide T7), please let me know.
She has been silent for a long time. This waiting game is prolonging...


----------



## mithu93ku

dahalrosan said:


> Does that mean? we can apply only after 5pm, July 2013. I was planning to lodge my visa application on Monday? Is it not possible...I hope my new passport will be issued tomorrow.


Dear Mate, then you must try to lodge your e-visa application with your old passport today and later update your circumstances of passport. You must avoid unnecessary extra visa fee which will apply from July 1, 2013.


----------



## Jonathan1980

num_tareq said:


> If someone received grant through CO-ST (GSM Adelaide T7), please let me know.
> She has been silent for a long time. This waiting game is prolonging...


No hope from Adelaide, I think they are all on Vacation or something like that. So far I only heard people got something out of Brisbane office.


----------



## nazanin5879

Australia1 said:


> So sorry to hear about your case. I see that EA has assessed you as suitable for your nominated occupation. Does your occupation requires you to have a minimum of bachelors degree to have a positive assessment? If yes, then they may have done a clerical mistake in the assessment outcome letter.
> 
> It happened to me as well. I contacted my assessment authority to clarify why they assessed my degree as an associate degree and also at the same time assessed me suitable as an accountant. Then they replied that it was a clerical mistake and sent me a corrected letter with my degree assessed as bachelors. They also sent a letter explaining that it was their fault so that i don't face any problem with my visa application as I had applied for visa by then. Good Luck.


really 
yes in engineers australia it is mentioned that 
Professional Engineer
Academic qualification is an Australian four year Bachelor 
of Engineering degree following twelve years of schooling, 
or equivalent.

and i have been assessed as an professional electronics engineer, but at the same time they told me that my qualification has been diploma of australia 

so you mean may be my case is the same as u?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Three Bangla friends replied to my query. Which is amazing coincidence.

1. *masud09*,

"I think you don't need to give form 1022. Just apply visa with new passport and also mention your new and old passport no in "Travel documents evidence" and also upload scan copy of both passports."

2. *Raminbdjp*, says

"Dear Mate,

Do you know the application fee from July 01.

If you have spouse and kid, you have to pay excess.
This is 1530 dollar for spouse and and 765 dollar for each kid.

So, if you have spouse or kid, better to lodge visa today or tomorrow."

3. *mithu93ku*, says

"Dear Mate, then you must try to lodge your e-visa application with your old passport today and later update your circumstances of passport. You must avoid unnecessary extra visa fee which will apply from July 1, 2013."

Increase in visa application is not much of a concern as I am unmarried thus have no dependents to take care of. Regarding OLD vs. NEW passport issue, its disheartening me. Which one of Bangla friends should I listen to Mithu or Masud? Or Should I flip a coin and decide whether I should apply with OLD or NEW passport.


----------



## mithu93ku

dahalrosan said:


> Three Bangla friends replied to my query. Which is amazing coincidence.
> 
> 1. *masud09*,
> 
> "I think you don't need to give form 1022. Just apply visa with new passport and also mention your new and old passport no in "Travel documents evidence" and also upload scan copy of both passports."
> 
> 2. *Raminbdjp*, says
> 
> "Dear Mate,
> 
> Do you know the application fee from July 01.
> 
> If you have spouse and kid, you have to pay excess.
> This is 1530 dollar for spouse and and 765 dollar for each kid.
> 
> So, if you have spouse or kid, better to lodge visa today or tomorrow."
> 
> 3. *mithu93ku*, says
> 
> "Dear Mate, then you must try to lodge your e-visa application with your old passport today and later update your circumstances of passport. You must avoid unnecessary extra visa fee which will apply from July 1, 2013."
> 
> Increase in visa application is not much of a concern as I am unmarried thus have no dependents to take care of. Regarding OLD vs. NEW passport issue, its disheartening me. Which one of Bangla friends should I listen to Mithu or Masud? Or Should I flip a coin and decide whether I should apply with OLD or NEW passport.


Ha ha ha, mate use your Coin! And let me know the coin's result!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Any Experts would like to comment on this. I mean on OLD Vs. New Passport Issue not on coin results obviously.


----------



## ausmsc

robertmurray7782 said:


> I purposely asked my agent not to bother giving me the password as I figured it would drive me crazy seeing all this stuff!


Hi,

I have reverse case, I am asking my agent to give me login details but he is not sharing anything at all.. but now i am curious to see what's actually happening there.. 

Even i tried to check my application status using https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/scheduled.html?action=citz

link, but damn it doesn't work at all.

Is there any other way to track app status???


----------



## ausmsc

dahalrosan said:


> Any Experts would like to comment on this. I mean on OLD Vs. New Passport Issue not on coin results obviously.


What i can suggest you is not to wait, because you would never know the new rules which are coming up on 1st july 

So better to go with what ever you have handy!

Good Luck!


----------



## mindfreak

ausmsc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have reverse case, I am asking my agent to give me login details but he is not sharing anything at all.. but now i am curious to see what's actually happening there..
> 
> Even i tried to check my application status using https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/scheduled.html?action=citz
> 
> link, but damn it doesn't work at all.
> 
> Is there any other way to track app status???


isnt that illegal? is your agent a MARA agent? Atleast get him to login and show you whats happening on your account


----------



## ivetka233

*info*



rs100 said:


> if you are claiming your partner point, then you need to submit all the docs(same like main candidate) for him. it is mandatory.



We did submited basic docs like ( skill select, eislt ) for both,, but not like tenancy agreement or bank statment etc. 

We asked our agent if we can submit now, he said no wait till CO will ask.. is this right?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Yes, I know. My occupation ceiling has not reached the limit. It is just 22 out of 1620. So, it is very unlikely that the code will not be removed from the Occupation list on July. What is resisting me to apply today is because from tomorrow I will have TWO passports. Old and New. Old one has been Officially stamped CANCELLED already. However, since the new one had not been issued while I lodged for EOI and SS, I used the informations from Old passport.

If I apply tomorrow with new passport, do i keep both scan copy uploaded or do i Need to fill out FORM 1022. Seniors please advise...I am anxious


----------



## asherasher

Joining the Club...


----------



## asherasher

Hello Everyone,

Do we have any excel sheet prepared to track the progress of everyone.
The one of Page 1 for this Thread doesn't seem to be updated ??

Regards,
Asher


----------



## tonton

masud09 said:


> In my case, medical centre people called me before test uploaded and informed that our medical results are ok.
> You can ask doctor to inform about your result before upload.


May I know buddy. which medical center you went?


----------



## cprem79

bjtamuli said:


> Hi Cprem79,
> 
> One thing to clarify with you. I have filed my visa application on 5/31/2013 and CO hasn't been assigned yet. I have applied for PCC but not yet received. I am thinking to complete my Medicals while waiting for PCC. What options i have? As you mentioned about e-Medical, how to get the referral letter? It's nothing to do with CO allocation right?
> 
> ANZSCO:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA Invite:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,CO:NY


On your eVisa page, you can see the "Organize your Health Examination". Inside that you can find the link for referral letter.
No need to wait for CO to complete e-Medical, since you can do it with your TRN in all electronic health processing centers (hospitals).


----------



## Sapna

Hi Dahalrosan,

Just wanted to know about where can I find that how many people have applied in my occupation category....please help


----------



## lachuupriya

Successfully lodged my application last minute yesterday.
Waiting for CO


----------



## Rocky Balboa

SkillSelect

Go to Occupation Ceilings


----------



## Andy10

asherasher said:


> Joining the Club...


:welcome:Welcome aboard!


----------



## Andy10

lachuupriya said:


> Successfully lodged my application last minute yesterday.
> Waiting for CO


:hippie:Hey! We were sailing on the same boat yesterday... race against time... !:car::tea:


----------



## snehaaus

ivetka233 said:


> We did submited basic docs like ( skill select, eislt ) for both,, but not like tenancy agreement or bank statment etc.
> 
> We asked our agent if we can submit now, he said no wait till CO will ask.. is this right?


Hello ivekta.. 
Folks do it different ways.
Firstly submit all the docs required to justify the points u are aiming for. In case of partner skills.. Skills assessment letter, transcripts, degree Certs, pay slips shud do.
Other docs like bank statements are nt really mandatory and will be requested by ur CO if required.
U cud go ahead and submit them. No harm done.

Good luck to u..


----------



## earldro

Hi,

Can somebody please tell me what "Received" and "Required" means while uploading docs? Some of my docs say received and one says required. Do I need to upload this doc again???

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## ivetka233

snehaaus said:


> Hello ivekta..
> Folks do it different ways.
> Firstly submit all the docs required to justify the points u are aiming for. In case of partner skills.. Skills assessment letter, transcripts, degree Certs, pay slips shud do.
> Other docs like bank statements are nt really mandatory and will be requested by ur CO if required.
> U cud go ahead and submit them. No harm done.
> 
> Good luck to u..








Do you think they will ask us this additional docs,,,like bank statment etc or we can be granted PR even withould them?

We did submited skill assesment eislts etc


----------



## getsetgo

ivetka233 said:


> Do you think they will ask us this additional docs,,,like bank statment etc or we can be granted PR even withould them?
> 
> We did submited skill assesment eislts etc


I had not even submitted my entire pay slips just 3 for each company and no bank statement ...
So u can wait for co to be assigned to upload bank statements 

And yes if all docs are met u can be granted visa without bank statements


----------



## SailOZ

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody please tell me what "Received" and "Required" means while uploading docs? Some of my docs say received and one says required. Do I need to upload this doc again???
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


as far as I understand, before CO is assigned, all these status is more or less a system random thing. 'received' doesn't mean it is already reviewed. 'required' doesn't mean you have to load it again. 

seniors pls correct me if I am wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## josephjt

*PCC from April used while applying*

Hi used a FBI PCC from April the 18th for my application on the June 9th. Wonder if this is going to be a problem. FBI PCC usually takes a long time hence i had completed it well in advance. ( may be a bit too early )

Do you think i need to apply a new one again ?


----------



## udayNSW

SailOZ said:


> as far as I understand, before CO is assigned, all these status is more or less a system random thing. 'received' doesn't mean it is already reviewed. 'required' doesn't mean you have to load it again.
> 
> seniors pls correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


You are absolutely right SailOZ. :spit:


----------



## balajism

josephjt said:


> Hi used a FBI PCC from April the 18th for my application on the June 9th. Wonder if this is going to be a problem. FBI PCC usually takes a long time hence i had completed it well in advance. ( may be a bit too early )
> 
> Do you think i need to apply a new one again ?


Hi joseph, congrats on your invite and lodgement!

You should be fine, because generally the PCC is considered valid for a year for immigration purposes. The only thing you need to take note of is this - when you are granted your visa, your entry date (last date you have to enter Aus by) is calculated on the basis of your PCC or meds, whichever is earlier.

In your case, the entry date is likely to be April 18th, 2014. Other than that, you're all good  Good luck for a speedy grant! :clap2:


----------



## tschaudry

nazanin5879 said:


> really
> yes in engineers australia it is mentioned that
> Professional Engineer
> Academic qualification is an Australian four year Bachelor
> of Engineering degree following twelve years of schooling,
> or equivalent.
> 
> and i have been assessed as an professional electronics engineer, but at the same time they told me that my qualification has been diploma of australia
> 
> so you mean may be my case is the same as u?


You can check with EA and find out if it is a clerical mistake or not? if yes, they can issue you a new letter and you can submit it to BK.


----------



## tschaudry

vishsang said:


> Congratulations mirza_755, Furan ... your wait has paid off! Good luck with the move!


When are you moving to Australia? Economy situation in Australia seems to be tough these days.


----------



## raminbdjp

I live in Japan. To apply for the police clearance certificate here it is necessary a letter of authority from DIAC.
I have not found any option like this in my E-Visa application page.
So, how can I obtain a letter for me from DIAC?
The experienced mates, please inform.
Thanks.


----------



## cprem79

raminbdjp said:


> I live in Japan. To apply for the police clearance certificate here it is necessary a letter of authority from DIAC.
> I have not found any option like this in my E-Visa application page.
> So, how can I obtain a letter for me from DIAC?
> The experienced mates, please inform.
> Thanks.


There shall be no such letter retrieved from DIAC.
In my opinion, we don't need any letter to obtain PCC.
Just check again if you get any other options.
Some countries mention to whom it should be addressed to and some not.


----------



## sajid021

Dear Folks,

I have lodged my visa application on 01-June-2013 but CO is not yet assigned. Is this normal? acutally i have seen in multiple post, people who lodged before me got their CO assigned. Can anybody help me on this to understand the process.

regards
Sajid.


----------



## raminbdjp

cprem79 said:


> There shall be no such letter retrieved from DIAC.
> In my opinion, we don't need any letter to obtain PCC.
> Just check again if you get any other options.
> Some countries mention to whom it should be addressed to and some not.



Character Requirements: How to obtain a police certificate

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

Page 44-45 (For Japan) : It is mentioned: You will need to lodge your visa application with DIAC first, and then obtain a letter of authority from DIAC to apply for the certificate.

I know Japanese Police Authority usually asks for documents mentioning the necessity of police certificate for respective applicant (there will be name of applicant on document).

This requirement is not essential for many countries.

So, if anyone obtained a letter from DIAC to apply for the police certificate, please inform me.

Thanks


----------



## Yoku

greenmiles said:


> Hey Yoku,
> 
> Please register yourself in the spreadsheet for everyone's benefit if you can.....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0


Hi,

I have uploaded the information in the spreadsheet. My CO replied to me on my mail stating that this is not the email attached with the application. If you would like to change the nomination then you will have to fill two new forms. Since, i have already changed my company and i had to get signature from my friend on one of the forms so, i decided to leave the application as is and replied back to them stating the same.


----------



## cprem79

raminbdjp said:


> Character Requirements: How to obtain a police certificate
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf
> 
> Page 44-45 (For Japan) : It is mentioned: You will need to lodge your visa application with DIAC first, and then obtain a letter of authority from DIAC to apply for the certificate.
> 
> I know Japanese Police Authority usually asks for documents mentioning the necessity of police certificate for respective applicant (there will be name of applicant on document).
> 
> This requirement is not essential for many countries.
> 
> So, if anyone obtained a letter from DIAC to apply for the police certificate, please inform me.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry didn't know abt Japan.
Ok, in that case you may have to wait for CO to get the letter of authority.


----------



## ranjith47

cprem79 said:


> There shall be no such letter retrieved from DIAC.
> In my opinion, we don't need any letter to obtain PCC.
> Just check again if you get any other options.
> Some countries mention to whom it should be addressed to and some not.[/QUOT
> 
> Prem79
> I'd like to ask you regarding your 189 processing.
> I see that you have been allocated a CO.. Did they ask you for any further documents than what you have submitted.!?
> I am also under the similar 189 visa but waiting for a Case Officer. I do not know how long it will take but I'd like to know if they require further documents or somethin than whats usual..


----------



## cprem79

ranjith47 said:


> cprem79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There shall be no such letter retrieved from DIAC.
> In my opinion, we don't need any letter to obtain PCC.
> Just check again if you get any other options.
> Some countries mention to whom it should be addressed to and some not.[/QUOT
> 
> Prem79
> I'd like to ask you regarding your 189 processing.
> I see that you have been allocated a CO.. Did they ask you for any further documents than what you have submitted.!?
> I am also under the similar 189 visa but waiting for a Case Officer. I do not know how long it will take but I'd like to know if they require further documents or somethin than whats usual..
> 
> 
> 
> Ranjith,
> 
> I was allocated a CO 31 days from my visa lodgement date.
> For employment, initially I had uploaded only the Work experience certificates.
> So she asked for more evidence like tax papers, pay slips, bank statements etc.
> She asked for more proof of spouse relationship, and spouse functional English proof.
> Though I had done e-medicals, she couldn't locate my health results. (Meds were referred which my CO informed later)
Click to expand...


----------



## rahul897

snehaaus said:


> Hello ivekta..
> Folks do it different ways.
> Firstly submit all the docs required to justify the points u are aiming for. In case of partner skills.. Skills assessment letter, transcripts, degree Certs, pay slips shud do.
> Other docs like bank statements are nt really mandatory and will be requested by ur CO if required.
> U cud go ahead and submit them. No harm done.
> 
> Good luck to u..


 hi sneha congrats on being assigned co,how many points are u claiming?


----------



## jogiyogi

Anyone heard any Visa grant news from Team 2, Adelaide team this week. I think they are not working for last 2-3 days.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

cprem79 said:


> ranjith47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ranjith,
> 
> I was allocated a CO 31 days from my visa lodgement date.
> For employment, initially I had uploaded only the Work experience certificates.
> So she asked for more evidence like tax papers, pay slips, bank statements etc.
> She asked for more proof of spouse relationship, and spouse functional English proof.
> Though I had done e-medicals, she couldn't locate my health results. (Meds were referred which my CO informed later)
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ask you for Tax papers, pay slips and bank statements explicitly or did they mean additional employment docs? In my case I had non-taxable income for more than one and a half years and for the next six months taxable. However, I have been paid in cash. But, I do have payslips and Tax papers. For SS application, I just uploaded work reference which was not even needed and they didnt ask for extra documents. I know some forum members like JoannaArch from Germany in whose case no proof of paid employment had to be supplied. I am not claiming any points from work experience. I have been assessed positive by the assessing authority which required at least one year of paid employment experience in the last 5 years.
> 
> Regarding E-medicals, you wrote yesterday somewhere that after lodging eVisa application, we can get some referral which we can take to the medical center and get it done. How long does the whole process from visiting the doctor to getting the checkups uploaded in Global eHealth portal.? 3-4 days...?!
Click to expand...


----------



## cprem79

dahalrosan said:


> cprem79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they ask you for Tax papers, pay slips and bank statements explicitly or did they mean additional employment docs? In my case I had non-taxable income for more than one and a half years and for the next six months taxable. However, I have been paid in cash. But, I do have payslips and Tax papers. For SS application, I just uploaded work reference which was not even needed and they didnt ask for extra documents. I know some forum members like JoannaArch from Germany in whose case no proof of paid employment had to be supplied. I am not claiming any points from work experience. I have been assessed positive by the assessing authority which required at least one year of paid employment experience in the last 5 years.
> 
> Regarding E-medicals, you wrote yesterday somewhere that after lodging eVisa application, we can get some referral which we can take to the medical center and get it done. How long does the whole process from visiting the doctor to getting the checkups uploaded in Global eHealth portal.? 3-4 days...?!
> 
> 
> 
> The CO attached a file which included the required docs.
> 
> _EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience. The evidence you provide, should
> cover as much of the claimed period as you can. Include as much of the following evidence as
> possible:
> ● Detailed work references showing duties, duration of employment and signed by your
> manager
> ● Employment Contract
> ● Pay slips sampling the period of claimed work experience
> ● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts
> ● Taxation Office tax assessments
> ● Position description/duty statement
> Copy of your employment references
> Please provide copies of your employment references. Employment references should be on the
> letterhead of the employer and contain the name, title and contact details of the referee who can
> verify your employment.
> Employment details in the reference should include detailed information about the period of
> your employment, position held including tasks and responsibilities.
> Duty Statement
> Duty statements should include evidence and examples of the duties performed and must be on
> official company correspondence/letter head and include the name, address and telephone number of the company. The Chief Executive Officer or Legal Representative of the company must
> endorse duty statements._
> 
> After you get the appointment from the medical center, the tests are done in one day and uploaded in 2-3 working days (still depends on the medical center, some are done in hours)
> If the medical center doesn't find any abnormality, they will not call you.
> Otherwise they may call you for additional tests.
Click to expand...


----------



## ranjith47

dahalrosan said:


> cprem79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding E-medicals, you wrote yesterday somewhere that after lodging eVisa application, we can get some referral which we can take to the medical center and get it done. How long does the whole process from visiting the doctor to getting the checkups uploaded in Global eHealth portal.? 3-4 days...?!
> 
> 
> 
> You're right about the E-medicals. Generate an eMedical page from the eVisa portal and book your medicals and take the required documentation with you.
> Once they complete your medicals, they will send it within a couple days and the department will receive it almost instantly or in 48 hours. If you're medicals are not referred for further processing, you're all done with regards to Medical requirement.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Thanks cprem, by the way Did you claim any work experience points?


----------



## cprem79

dahalrosan said:


> Thanks cprem, by the way Did you claim any work experience points?


Yes I claim 15 points for my work experience.
My total is 10+ years.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Damn, whats your total points? 80! maybe you lost points due to age..


----------



## cprem79

dahalrosan said:


> Damn, whats your total points? 80! maybe you lost points due to age..


i got just 65 points dude...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

cprem79 said:


> i got just 65 points dude...


Yeah but you have 15 points from work experience and I have a big zero


----------



## Vijay24

Guys,

I have some query after reading some of the posts above. 

I was on non-taxable income for 6 years and from last 2 years I had paid income tax and have the IT returns document with me. Is that fine? 

And I have all the offer letters, resignation letters, appraisal letters, latest company's salary slips, etc. 

Will CO ask the duty statements, reference letters again even after those are cleared from TRA? Or it depends on the CO?


----------



## cprem79

Vijay24 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have some query after reading some of the posts above.
> 
> I was on non-taxable income for 6 years and from last 2 years I had paid income tax and have the IT returns document with me. Is that fine?
> 
> And I have all the offer letters, resignation letters, appraisal letters, latest company's salary slips, etc.
> 
> Will CO ask the duty statements, reference letters again even after those are cleared from TRA? Or it depends on the CO?


For your non-taxable employment, you may submit whatever other evidence you have. That would be enough.
Before the CO asks, I recommend you better upload ALL the evidence you have.
It will be more easy for the CO to grant you the visa.
Irrespective of getting cleard from TRA, you still need to submit the proof to DIAC.


----------



## Vijay24

cprem79 said:


> For your non-taxable employment, you may submit whatever other evidence you have. That would be enough.
> Before the CO asks, I recommend you better upload ALL the evidence you have.
> It will be more easy for the CO to grant you the visa.
> Irrespective of getting cleard from TRA, you still need to submit the proof to DIAC.


Thanks a lot for the valuable reply. I will upload all the documents tomorrow ASAP.


----------



## rana_abhijit

*e-visa status update*

Hi just checked my e-visa

there is a new status shown as below

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

can you please help me about this status!! is that means my medical has been referred ? I have done my medical last year September ( for my previous visa-475), and submitted that report.


----------



## Jonathan1980

jogiyogi said:


> Anyone heard any Visa grant news from Team 2, Adelaide team this week. I think they are not working for last 2-3 days.


I think they havent work for a month. I have not heard any new CO allocation form Adelaide, mostly from BB. No wonder people often say about Adelaide notorious laziness. People come there to enjoy life more than to work.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Can you please provide a checklist of what all has to be filled in eVisa application for reference? I am planning to apply tomorrow. In case I get stuck and dont have to repeat this again


----------



## prototype_nsx

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi just checked my e-visa
> 
> there is a new status shown as below
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> can you please help me about this status!! is that means my medical has been referred ? I have done my medical last year September ( for my previous visa-475), and submitted that report.


yes, that means your medical has been referred unfortunately, if you have a co you can ask and confirm whether you need to take anymore tests or not.


----------



## Sapna

Hi

I have a question if my profession is verified by vets positive do I still need to submit employment docs again while applying for evisa.


----------



## Devang

Yes sapna we still have to submit it again.... Have you checked for ielts


----------



## Sapna

Yeah did it today for dates for 17th aug


----------



## udayNSW

dahalrosan said:


> Can you please provide a checklist of what all has to be filled in eVisa application for reference? I am planning to apply tomorrow. In case I get stuck and dont have to repeat this again


Hey dahalrosan,
You can find the checklist in your visa application page on the top left hand corner which says document checklist.


----------



## SSD14

rana_abhijit said:


> Hi just checked my e-visa
> 
> there is a new status shown as below
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> can you please help me about this status!! is that means my medical has been referred ? I have done my medical last year September ( for my previous visa-475), and submitted that report.



-----------------

Hello Abhijit,

For me also its showing a new status... please see below status.

Health Case Status
This health case was submitted to DIAC on 28 Jun 2013.

Consent provided
On 25 MAY 2013 you consented online to using eMedical to process your health examinations where available.

Could you please check if your consent provided details are correct.

Also please copy Health Case Status from your information sheet.

Thanks.


----------



## udayNSW

Hi Guys,

Organize my health examinations tab has come back in my profile and it says that my medicals were submitted on June 28th to DIAC,
I got the medicals done more than a month ago,
I really dont know what made them upload them so late..


----------



## sajid021

Dear Folks,

I have lodged my visa application on 01-June-2013 but CO is not yet assigned. Is this normal? acutally i have seen in multiple post, people who lodged before me got their CO assigned. Can anybody help me on this to understand the process.

regards
Sajid.


----------



## udayNSW

sajid021 said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 01-June-2013 but CO is not yet assigned. Is this normal? acutally i have seen in multiple post, people who lodged before me got their CO assigned. Can anybody help me on this to understand the process.
> 
> regards
> Sajid.


Hello Sajid,

The standard time to get the CO assigned is 5 weeks,
So you will have to wait.


----------



## Devang

I have also applied on 29th may but no co yet I think they are takin 5 weeks


----------



## sajid021

udayNSW said:


> Hello Sajid,
> 
> The standard time to get the CO assigned is 5 weeks,
> So you will have to wait.


Thanks Uday, This is not the first time you helped me. Truly appriciated.


----------



## udayNSW

sajid021 said:


> Thanks Uday, This is not the first time you helped me. Truly appriciated.


I am glad that my info was useful to you.
I wish you all the best.


----------



## ltrifonov

udayNSW said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Organize my health examinations tab has come back in my profile and it says that my medicals were submitted on June 28th to DIAC,
> I got the medicals done more than a month ago,
> I really dont know what made them upload them so late..


Hi Uday,
Just checked mine, and it has the same date "28th of June uploaded to DIAC".
Below, there was another date, when the medicals was conducted at the clinic.

This date, 28th June, cannot be real, because I've checked with my CO few days before 28th, and he informed me, that my medicals were received, and even referred...

So, this could be simply the next bug in their system, perhaps. 
Let see what will happen in the following days!


----------



## udayNSW

ltrifonov said:


> Hi Uday,
> Just checked mine, and it has the same date "28th of June uploaded to DIAC".
> Below, there was another date, when the medicals was conducted at the clinic.
> 
> This date, 28th June, cannot be real, because I've checked with my CO few days before 28th, and he informed me, that my medicals were received, and even referred...
> 
> So, this could be simply the next bug in their system, perhaps.
> Let see what will happen in the following days!


Cool,
Thanks for updating me on this,
I was thinking that my medical center screwed up my medicals...


----------



## sweethina99

Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt 

Thanks to Almighty Allah.
I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer 

Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.

I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate. 

Yipeeeee


----------



## sweethina99

Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt 

Thanks to Almighty Allah.
I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer 

Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.

I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate. 

Yipeeeee


----------



## sweethina99

Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt 

Thanks to Almighty Allah.
I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer 

Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.

I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate. 

Yipeeeee


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Congrats!


----------



## sweethina99

Thanks alot


----------



## mithu93ku

"Organise your health examinations" Links only shown for dependent Spouse. My child and mine links are not showing. Now E_visa page showing for My child and mine,
"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

What to do? Do I complete medical for all three or only for spouse or wait for CO?


----------



## mirza_755

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> 
> Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.
> 
> I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
> I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate.
> 
> Yipeeeee


Congrats


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sweethina99 said:


> Thanks alot


I hope i get to join the Grant Club soon.


----------



## TOPGUN

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> 
> Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.
> 
> I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
> I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate.
> 
> Yipeeeee


Congrats SweetHina  finally! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Yoku

Hi Guyz,

I too received my Grant Letter today. Seems like Team 34 is on the rolls. I have uploaded my details in the https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0.. My CO initials are BK. I was waiting for this day from 8 months now. Seems like all the efforts paid off.

I would like to thank this forum for the immense help and support without which it could not have been possible. I wish best of luck to all who are still waiting.


----------



## SSD14

mithu93ku said:


> "Organise your health examinations" Links only shown for dependent Spouse. My child and mine links are not showing. Now E_visa page showing for My child and mine,
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> What to do? Do I complete medical for all three or only for spouse or wait for CO?



Hi

Could you confirm when you have done your medicals?


----------



## cprem79

Yoku said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I too received my Grant Letter today. Seems like Team 34 is on the rolls. I have uploaded my details in the https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0.. My CO initials are BK. I was waiting for this day from 8 months now. Seems like all the efforts paid off.
> 
> I would like to thank this forum for the immense help and support without which it could not have been possible. I wish best of luck to all who are still waiting.


Hey Yoku! Congrats!
Wishing you all the best~


----------



## haryk

SSD14 said:


> -----------------
> 
> Hello Abhijit,
> 
> For me also its showing a new status... please see below status.
> 
> Health Case Status
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on 28 Jun 2013.
> 
> Consent provided
> On 25 MAY 2013 you consented online to using eMedical to process your health examinations where available.
> 
> Could you please check if your consent provided details are correct.
> 
> Also please copy Health Case Status from your information sheet.
> 
> Thanks.


Hmm I am seeing below content.. what does this mean ? 

Instruction to the Client:

Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the
immigration health examinations that you have completed.
Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing.
If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer of the
Commonwealth (MOC) has considered your case.
For further information on DIAC's health assessment process, please see our website at: Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration
health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm
Note:
•Any further queries about your visa application and/or your health examination results should be directed to
your DIAC case officer.
Staff at a panel clinic or an onshore service provider will
not
be able to help you with these
queries.
•If you have not yet lodged a visa application
, you must provide the health identifier at the top of this letter (i.e. HAP
ID) to DIAC. It is recommended that you also submit this letter together with your application form when it is lodged.
Please then wait until you submit your visa application
before seeking advice from your case officer about your
health examination results if required. Contacting the department at an earlier stage will simply slow down health
processing times for all clients.
You will not be advised of your health results until you have lodged your visa
application and been allocated a case officer


----------



## Yoku

cprem79 said:


> Hey Yoku! Congrats!
> Wishing you all the best~


Thanks Mate !!!


----------



## mayankp

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> 
> Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.
> 
> I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
> I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate.
> 
> Yipeeeee


Congratulations Hina.......All the best


----------



## fromSAtoSA

Hi guys, I've just received my grant and I am thrilled with how quick it was. I thought I would share my experience.

Applied for visa: 14 June
CO assinged: 26 June (12 days)
Case Officer: Team 06, GSM Adelaide
Visa granted: 1 July (17 days in total)
Applied in: Australia
State nomination from: South Australia
Points: 85

All the best guys.


----------



## australia.ind

haryk said:


> Hmm I am seeing below content.. what does this mean ?
> 
> Instruction to the Client:
> 
> Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the
> immigration health examinations that you have completed.
> Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing.
> If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer of the
> Commonwealth (MOC) has considered your case.
> For further information on DIAC's health assessment process, please see our website at: Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration
> health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm
> Note:
> •Any further queries about your visa application and/or your health examination results should be directed to
> your DIAC case officer.
> Staff at a panel clinic or an onshore service provider will
> not
> be able to help you with these
> queries.
> •If you have not yet lodged a visa application
> , you must provide the health identifier at the top of this letter (i.e. HAP
> ID) to DIAC. It is recommended that you also submit this letter together with your application form when it is lodged.
> Please then wait until you submit your visa application
> before seeking advice from your case officer about your
> health examination results if required. Contacting the department at an earlier stage will simply slow down health
> processing times for all clients.
> You will not be advised of your health results until you have lodged your visa
> application and been allocated a case officer



we all are seeing the samething,not sure what it does mean


----------



## haryk

australia.ind said:


> we all are seeing the samething,not sure what it does mean


hmm does this mean till now it was not referred... with whom it was till now... not able to get whats happening..now I am seeing Organize health requirement links for all my family members.. lets see


----------



## cprem79

fromSAtoSA said:


> Hi guys, I've just received my grant and I am thrilled with how quick it was. I thought I would share my experience.
> 
> Applied for visa: 14 June
> CO assinged: 26 June (12 days)
> Case Officer: Team 06, GSM Adelaide
> Visa granted: 1 July (17 days in total)
> Applied in: Australia
> State nomination from: South Australia
> Points: 85
> 
> All the best guys.


Congrats~
You a lucky guy though...
Maybe your points helped you for a quick grant...


----------



## PPbad

Hello SSD14,

Please check in the first page , this is what i could see above my photo. *The key is to check the message above your photo. It clearly states the staus of your medical, For couple of my friends its not cleared. *

Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the
immigration health examinations that you have completed.

Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing.
If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer of the
Commonwealth (MOC) has considered your case.
For further information on DIAC's health assessment process

*And the rest of message is the same like yours*



SSD14 said:


> -----------------
> 
> Hello Abhijit,
> 
> For me also its showing a new status... please see below status.
> 
> Health Case Status
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on 28 Jun 2013.
> 
> Consent provided
> On 25 MAY 2013 you consented online to using eMedical to process your health examinations where available.
> 
> Could you please check if your consent provided details are correct.
> 
> Also please copy Health Case Status from your information sheet.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## fromSAtoSA

cprem79 said:


> Congrats~
> You a lucky guy though...
> Maybe your points helped you for a quick grant...


Thank you! 

I'm a woman. Haha.


----------



## masud09

*Visa granted!*

ALHAMDULILLAH 

Today I got the GOLDEN MAIL :clap2:

Thanks to all of the forum for their help 
(specially slagozzz who helped a lot)

Thanks to my CO ML and DC (who issued final grant letter)


----------



## ilayarajamtm

fromsatosa said:


> hi guys, i've just received my grant and i am thrilled with how quick it was. I thought i would share my experience.
> 
> Applied for visa: 14 june
> co assinged: 26 june (12 days)
> case officer: Team 06, gsm adelaide
> visa granted: 1 july (17 days in total)
> applied in: Australia
> state nomination from: South australia
> points: 85
> 
> all the best guys.


all the best how you show 85 points may i know that


----------



## V2S4R

Thats Very Very quick as I par as I heard about it.
Just 16 Days.
Congrats...


----------



## mirza_755

Yoku said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I too received my Grant Letter today. Seems like Team 34 is on the rolls. I have uploaded my details in the https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ang6aqmFew9GdDl6aGpldE9rNUU3V3o5MWhOaW03M1E#gid=0.. My CO initials are BK. I was waiting for this day from 8 months now. Seems like all the efforts paid off.
> 
> I would like to thank this forum for the immense help and support without which it could not have been possible. I wish best of luck to all who are still waiting.


Congrats


----------



## cprem79

fromSAtoSA said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm a woman. Haha.


Iam sorry~
Congrats lady~


----------



## mirza_755

masud09 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH
> 
> Today I got the GOLDEN MAIL :clap2:
> 
> Thanks to all of the forum for their help
> (specially slagozzz who helped a lot)
> 
> Thanks to my CO ML and DC (who issued final grant letter)


Congrats


----------



## SSD14

PPbad said:


> Hello SSD14,
> 
> Please check in the first page , this is what i could see above my photo. *The key is to check the message above your photo. It clearly states the staus of your medical, For couple of my friends its not cleared. *
> 
> Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the
> immigration health examinations that you have completed.
> 
> Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing.
> If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer of the
> Commonwealth (MOC) has considered your case.
> For further information on DIAC's health assessment process
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> Hello
> 
> I couldn't see anything above photo, for my wife and son its cleared in may 2013.
> I couldn't see any status above photo for my wife and son.
> 
> Is there anyone who contacted CO or helpline to get more info


----------



## cprem79

masud09 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH
> 
> Today I got the GOLDEN MAIL :clap2:
> 
> Thanks to all of the forum for their help
> (specially slagozzz who helped a lot)
> 
> Thanks to my CO ML and DC (who issued final grant letter)


Congratulations Masud09...
Wish you good luck ahead~


----------



## haryk

haryk said:


> hmm does this mean till now it was not referred... with whom it was till now... not able to get whats happening..now I am seeing Organize health requirement links for all my family members.. lets see


I am trying logging in Evisa Status page.. give error stating "This service is not working temporarily". Is any one facing same problem ?


----------



## masud09

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats


Thanks mate
hope you will get your grant soon


----------



## masud09

*Visa granted!*

ALHAMDULILLAH 

Today I got the GOLDEN MAIL 

Thanks to all of the forum for their help 
(specially slagozzz who helped a lot)

Thanks to my CO ML and DC (who issued final grant letter)


----------



## SSD14

haryk said:


> I am trying logging in Evisa Status page.. give error stating "This service is not working temporarily". Is any one facing same problem ?


I just now logged into evisa and attempt was successful.


----------



## fromSAtoSA

V2S4R said:


> Thats Very Very quick as I par as I heard about it.
> Just 16 Days.
> Congrats...


Thank you! 



cprem79 said:


> Iam sorry~
> Congrats lady~


No worries.  Thanks again.


----------



## cprem79

haryk said:


> I am trying logging in Evisa Status page.. give error stating "This service is not working temporarily". Is any one facing same problem ?


Iam also getting the same status message after I login.
There is no problem to login to my eVisa page.


----------



## fromSAtoSA

ilayarajamtm said:


> all the best how you show 85 points may i know that


would have to look up the exact details. but it was my age range, english, i studied in australia, i studied in a regional area, my degree was a PhD, i had australian work experience, i had state nomination... i think that was it. don't remember the exact break down of points.


----------



## ltrifonov

Congrats Mates 
seems like a good start for the new week/financial year !


----------



## harshaldesai

Guys,

I recd the golden mail today

*SkillSelect invitation

You submitted an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect relating to Skilled Migration to Australia. Based on the information in your EOI submitted in SkillSelect, you are invited to apply for a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa.

Your invitation is valid for 60 days from the date of this letter. It enables you to satisfy one of the requirements for making a valid application for a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa, provided the application is lodged on or before 30 Aug 2013.*

Now, I have a few doubts, Pls help me :
1. My wife is pregnant and as i read that we cannot do X ray during pregnancy.
2. Is it advisable to apply and when asked to do medical inform the CO about pregnancy?
3. What happens then?

Really excited and confused at the same time.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## shaikjalal

Guys,

need some answers on filing the evisa for 189.. the form asks for Wife's last 10 yrs experience, I have not claimed any spouse points, should I enter Wife's work ex details ?
secondly, one section asks for all the places you have lived, I have done numerous business trips each not more than 3 months, do i need to enter all these locations, will i be asked to get Police clearance for all these countries ? this will be difficult to do .. seniors please advise..


----------



## australia.ind

SSD14 said:


> PPbad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello SSD14,
> 
> Please check in the first page , this is what i could see above my photo. *The key is to check the message above your photo. It clearly states the staus of your medical, For couple of my friends its not cleared. *
> 
> Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the
> immigration health examinations that you have completed.
> 
> Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing.
> If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer of the
> Commonwealth (MOC) has considered your case.
> For further information on DIAC's health assessment process
> 
> ----
> 
> Hello
> 
> I couldn't see anything above photo, for my wife and son its cleared in may 2013.
> I couldn't see any status above photo for my wife and son.
> 
> Is there anyone who contacted CO or helpline to get more info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cud see the below m,essage above our foto
> 
> Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the
> immigration health examinations that you have completed.
> Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing.
> If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer of the
> Commonwealth (MOC) has considered your case.
> For further information on DIAC's health assessment process, please see our website at: Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration
> health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm
> Note:
> • Any further queries about your visa application and/or your health examination results should be directed to
> your DIAC case officer. Staff at a panel clinic or an onshore service provider will not be able to help you with these
> queries.
> • If you have not yet lodged a visa application, you must provide the health identifier at the top of this letter (i.e. HAP
> ID) to DIAC. It is recommended that you also submit this letter together with your application form when it is lodged.
> Please then wait until you submit your visa application before seeking advice from your case officer about your
> health examination results if required. Contacting the department at an earlier stage will simply slow down health
> processing times for all clients. You will not be advised of your health results until you have lodged your visa
> application and been allocated a case officer
> 
> I don't think ,this new update means medicals cleared for the referred ones,if thats the case atleast any one of us wud have got the grant by now..
> 
> I think ..not sure
Click to expand...


----------



## Devang

masud09 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH
> 
> Today I got the GOLDEN MAIL
> 
> Thanks to all of the forum for their help
> (specially slagozzz who helped a lot)
> 
> Thanks to my CO ML and DC (who issued final grant letter)


Congratulations


----------



## ilayarajamtm

fromSAtoSA said:


> would have to look up the exact details. but it was my age range, english, i studied in australia, i studied in a regional area, my degree was a PhD, i had australian work experience, i had state nomination... i think that was it. don't remember the exact break down of points.


you r GREAT ;-) 
for me its hard to get 60 points thats y I just wonder


----------



## Devang

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> 
> Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.
> 
> I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
> I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate.
> 
> Yipeeeee


Congratulations..... Can you share your time lines


----------



## masud09

Devang said:


> Congratulations


Thanks


----------



## Australia1

masud09 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH
> 
> Today I got the GOLDEN MAIL :clap2:
> 
> Thanks to all of the forum for their help
> (specially slagozzz who helped a lot)
> 
> Thanks to my CO ML and DC (who issued final grant letter)


Congrats. Good to see a Bangladeshi applicant not going through security checks.

I applied 25th May but no reply from any CO yet. Its been more than one month.


----------



## fromSAtoSA

ilayarajamtm said:


> you r GREAT ;-)
> for me its hard to get 60 points thats y I just wonder


thanks. all the best. i hope you will get the points you need.


----------



## australia.ind

shaikjalal said:


> Guys,
> 
> need some answers on filing the evisa for 189.. the form asks for Wife's last 10 yrs experience, I have not claimed any spouse points, should I enter Wife's work ex details ?
> secondly, one section asks for all the places you have lived, I have done numerous business trips each not more than 3 months, do i need to enter all these locations, will i be asked to get Police clearance for all these countries ? this will be difficult to do .. seniors please advise..


PCC is for the country where u have lived for 12 months or more...
for business trips ,yes you have to mention all..pls use ur passport to enter the exact dates..

anyone pls correct if i'm wrong


----------



## cprem79

shaikjalal said:


> Guys,
> 
> need some answers on filing the evisa for 189.. the form asks for Wife's last 10 yrs experience, I have not claimed any spouse points, should I enter Wife's work ex details ?
> secondly, one section asks for all the places you have lived, I have done numerous business trips each not more than 3 months, do i need to enter all these locations, will i be asked to get Police clearance for all these countries ? this will be difficult to do .. seniors please advise..


The eVisa page is very generic form so you don't need to worry about the fields which are not relevant to you.
If you don't claim points for your wife, then you can just ignore the work evidence status.
Regarding the second query, are you talking about the Form80?
If so, unfortunately you need to fillup each and every visit to any country no matter how many times u have travelled or how short the period you have entered any country (business, vacation etc.)
You need to get PCC for the places where you have CUMULATIVELY stayed for 12 months in the past 10 years.


----------



## shaikjalal

cprem79 said:


> The eVisa page is very generic form so you don't need to worry about the fields which are not relevant to you.
> If you don't claim points for your wife, then you can just ignore the work evidence status.
> Regarding the second query, are you talking about the Form80?
> If so, unfortunately you need to fillup each and every visit to any country no matter how many times u have travelled or how short the period you have entered any country (business, vacation etc.)
> You need to get PCC for the places where you have CUMULATIVELY stayed for 12 months in the past 10 years.


Thanks Cprem and australia.ind, Once other question Can i take my medicals before lodging the visa(payment) or do i wait for CO to be assigned then he asking me.
What forms do i need to fill to schedule a Medical, Are there specific places where these tests are done, do we need an appointment scheduled ???


----------



## pradinlr

Congratulations to all the folks who received GRANT !!!


----------



## cprem79

shaikjalal said:


> Thanks Cprem and australia.ind, Once other question Can i take my medicals before lodging the visa(payment) or do i wait for CO to be assigned then he asking me.
> What forms do i need to fill to schedule a Medical, Are there specific places where these tests are done, do we need an appointment scheduled ???


OK, for the above question and any further questions due to arise, I suggest you to follow the link below. It will show you step by step process of applying 189 or 190 visa as well as you can check the upper left corner for other links for medical and other queries.

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online


----------



## PPbad

The reason why i am certain is that i was confirmed by DIAC that my medicals are cleared . And my friends medical status clearly says that it is not - cleared or referred , i need to check with him.

You would be getting the grant soon mate .. just hang on ...



australia.ind said:


> SSD14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cud see the below m,essage above our foto
> 
> Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the
> immigration health examinations that you have completed.
> Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing.
> If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer of the
> Commonwealth (MOC) has considered your case.
> For further information on DIAC's health assessment process, please see our website at: Applications and Forms - Visas & Immigration
> health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm
> Note:
> • Any further queries about your visa application and/or your health examination results should be directed to
> your DIAC case officer. Staff at a panel clinic or an onshore service provider will not be able to help you with these
> queries.
> • If you have not yet lodged a visa application, you must provide the health identifier at the top of this letter (i.e. HAP
> ID) to DIAC. It is recommended that you also submit this letter together with your application form when it is lodged.
> Please then wait until you submit your visa application before seeking advice from your case officer about your
> health examination results if required. Contacting the department at an earlier stage will simply slow down health
> processing times for all clients. You will not be advised of your health results until you have lodged your visa
> application and been allocated a case officer
> 
> I don't think ,this new update means medicals cleared for the referred ones,if thats the case atleast any one of us wud have got the grant by now..
> 
> I think ..not sure
Click to expand...


----------



## mithu93ku

SSD14 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you confirm when you have done your medicals?


None of us has not completed medicals.


----------



## masud09

Australia1 said:


> Congrats. Good to see a Bangladeshi applicant not going through security checks.
> 
> I applied 25th May but no reply from any CO yet. Its been more than one month.


Thanks
Insha Allah you will get soon


----------



## australia.ind

PPbad said:


> The reason why i am certain is that i was confirmed by DIAC that my medicals are cleared . And my friends medical status clearly says that it is not - cleared or referred , i need to check with him.
> 
> You would be getting the grant soon mate .. just hang on ...
> 
> Was ur medicals referred??? when?


----------



## shaikjalal

cprem79 said:


> OK, for the above question and any further questions due to arise, I suggest you to follow the link below. It will show you step by step process of applying 189 or 190 visa as well as you can check the upper left corner for other links for medical and other queries.
> 
> Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online


Awesome !!!! thanks


----------



## PPbad

My Medicals was not referred , it got cleared for my spouse , kid and for me .

I am waiting becoz my CO has not even started with the initial assessment of the application. 



australia.ind said:


> PPbad said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why i am certain is that i was confirmed by DIAC that my medicals are cleared . And my friends medical status clearly says that it is not - cleared or referred , i need to check with him.
> 
> You would be getting the grant soon mate .. just hang on ...
> 
> 
> 
> Was ur medicals referred??? when?
Click to expand...


----------



## VenuKumar

*congrats*

Hearty congratulationssss to sweethina99, Yoku and masud09!! Have a blast!!
New year new hopes!!


----------



## australia.ind

PPbad said:


> My Medicals was not referred , it got cleared for my spouse , kid and for me .
> 
> I am waiting becoz my CO has not even started with the initial assessment of the application.
> 
> ok..for me,haryk ,we were waiting for meds to be cleared...


----------



## num_tareq

masud09 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH
> 
> Today I got the GOLDEN MAIL :clap2:
> 
> Thanks to all of the forum for their help
> (specially slagozzz who helped a lot)
> 
> Thanks to my CO ML and DC (who issued final grant letter)


Congr8s!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad to see a Bangladeshi got a golden mail. 

R u an onshore/offshore applicant?


----------



## masud09

num_tareq said:


> Congr8s!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Glad to see a Bangladeshi got a golden mail.
> 
> R u an onshore/offshore applicant?


I am offshore applicant


----------



## masud09

VenuKumar said:


> Hearty congratulationssss to sweethina99, Yoku and masud09!! Have a blast!!
> New year new hopes!!


Thanks mate


----------



## ranjith47

The updated eVisa system apparently has a new feature to know when our medicals were uploaded and confirmation that it has been completed. So all those referral letters with info are just for tracking purposes and confirmation. 

And now I believe the new eVisa asks for Form80 as mandatory for all . So nothing to worry guys... Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## mirza_755

Australia1 said:


> Congrats. Good to see a Bangladeshi applicant not going through security checks.
> 
> I applied 25th May but no reply from any CO yet. Its been more than one month.


Hi, Concern is that if you are 189, then you will must be go under security assessment. For example masud09, greenbangla, Mishael_Hassan, ils2_fly all of them are 190, therefore it was not checked.


----------



## rs100

ranjith47 said:


> The updated eVisa system apparently has a new feature to know when our medicals were uploaded and confirmation that it has been completed. So all those referral letters with info are just for tracking purposes and confirmation.
> 
> And now I believe the new eVisa asks for Form80 as mandatory for all . So nothing to worry guys... Wish you a speedy grant


how we check the MED status ? 

still it shows recommended in evisa portal, even after 10 days of our medical.


----------



## PPbad

Click on the organize the health click and then click on print information sheet . It has the details out there .



rs100 said:


> how we check the MED status ?
> 
> still it shows recommended in evisa portal, even after 10 days of our medical.


----------



## Australia1

mirza_755 said:


> Hi, Concern is that if you are 189, then you will must be go under security assessment. For example masud09, greenbangla, Mishael_Hassan, ils2_fly all of them are 190, therefore it was not checked.


Yes, I kind of guessed that too. In my case I have not even allocated a co or been contacted by one yet.


----------



## australia.ind

ranjith47 said:


> The updated eVisa system apparently has a new feature to know when our medicals were uploaded and confirmation that it has been completed. So all those referral letters with info are just for tracking purposes and confirmation.
> 
> And now I believe the new eVisa asks for Form80 as mandatory for all . So nothing to worry guys... Wish you a speedy grant


I agree..But for few in the new letter it clearly says the medicals are referred/not cleared..
here is the confusion


----------



## ranjith47

If this is the case then their medicals HAVE been referred while the others are okay with medicals. 
I still however have to wait and see how the system plays up... There could still be bugs in the system functioning


----------



## australia.ind

ranjith47 said:


> If this is the case then their medicals HAVE been referred while the others are okay with medicals.
> I still however have to wait and see how the system plays up... There could still be bugs in the system functioning


Yes I agree,we need to wait for another 2 days,to understand what this new letter is all about.....

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## WailKasha

*Golden Email Come today*

I would to let you know that I got the grant today. Thanks you for all your support.:clap2:


----------



## WailKasha

WailKasha said:


> I would to let you know that I got the grant today. Thanks you for all your support.:clap2:


Showing my timeline


----------



## haryk

WailKasha said:


> Showing my timeline


Congratulations !!! which u r allocated and CO name pls.....


----------



## sweethina99

Thanks a lot all of you


----------



## sweethina99

Congrats masud09

My timeline is in my signature


----------



## WailKasha

WailKasha said:


> Showing my timeline


Check my signature now. I correct it


----------



## ils2_fly

masud09 said:


> ALHAMDULILLAH
> 
> Today I got the GOLDEN MAIL :clap2:
> 
> Thanks to all of the forum for their help
> (specially slagozzz who helped a lot)
> 
> Thanks to my CO ML and DC (who issued final grant letter)


Congrats Masud on your grant and wish you a successful relocation in Australia.


----------



## whirled

If you already paid $3060, that means your Visa is already sure?


----------



## cprem79

whirled said:


> If you already paid $3060, that means your Visa is already sure?


Hahahaha... Maybe~


----------



## ranjith47

Provided all your claims and documents are genuine and correct and you pass medical and character checks you'd be granted your visa


----------



## cprem79

whirled said:


> If you already paid $3060, that means your Visa is already sure?


Hi,
Just paying the fee will not guarantee you the visa.
You need to provide evidence for all the points you claim during your visa application.
Moreover your PCC and medicals should be cleared as well.


----------



## Razaqng

Congrats Masud09.Cheers


----------



## masud09

ils2_fly said:


> Congrats Masud on your grant and wish you a successful relocation in Australia.


Thanks mate


----------



## masud09

Razaqng said:


> Congrats Masud09.Cheers


Thanks


----------



## masud09

sweethina99 said:


> Congrats masud09
> 
> My timeline is in my signature


Thanks


----------



## andyv

cprem79 said:


> Hi,
> Just paying the fee will not guarantee you the visa.
> You need to provide evidence for all the points you claim during your visa application.
> Moreover your PCC and medicals should be cleared as well.


Hi,

Need help on below points:
1) PCC- As I am in india right now, Should I approach my area police station directly for this? Do I need to carry some PCC template with me as well?
2) For medical- I checked out the Panel doctor name and address in my city, Should I call them to book an appointment? Also need to carry any doc with me here also.

As you have completed both the above task, I ll appreciate your help.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## rahul897

sweethina99 said:


> Oh my Godddddd..Cant believe itttt
> 
> Thanks to Almighty Allah.
> I just got the grant letter. Opened the mail box at 9.00 am Australian time and found out that EOI has been removed ..I was shocked that why it has happened but below that immediately received grant letter from my beloved case officer
> 
> Thanks to all members contributing and non contributing with out you guys It would not have been possible. I did all the things by myself without the help of any agent.
> 
> I am shivering with happiness now. the hard work for 5 years have been paid off .
> I m starting to dance now..its time to celebrate.
> 
> Yipeeeee


Salam,congrats on receiving the grant letter, cud u tell me how many points did u claim and who was ur CO and his initials and is he from brisbane or adelaide?
did u do your masters from sydney?
congrats once again...
even im from sydney,where do u stay in syd


----------



## cprem79

andyv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help on below points:
> 1) PCC- As I am in india right now, Should I approach my area police station directly for this? Do I need to carry some PCC template with me as well?
> 2) For medical- I checked out the Panel doctor name and address in my city, Should I call them to book an appointment? Also need to carry any doc with me here also.
> 
> As you have completed both the above task, I ll appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Hey Andy,

1) I didn't stay in India, so I don't know much abt the process for obtaining PCC.
But I head forum members going to the police station in the locality where you had lived for the past 10 years.
So I request the other forum members who obtained PCC in India to help.

2) In your eVisa page, click "Organize your Health Examination" and print out the referral letter and find out the e-processing medical centers near your place. (India - Panel Physicians)
Call and book an apppointment before you go. You should take your passport as an identity document and previous x-rays or scans if you had taken for any ailment.
You don't need to fill out any forms since the tests required to be taken will be mentioned in the referral letter and the results will be sent by the medical center online. If your medical results are clean, the medical center will not call you again.
But based on the medical result, you can be auto-cleared or referred to the MOC in Australia, it depends on case to case.

For more information please refer the link below:
http://pr4oz.blogspot.kr/p/documents-that-you-upload-appear-under.html


----------



## mamunmaziz

WailKasha said:


> Check my signature now. I correct it


congrats lucky man.


----------



## Hail

Hi

I am on my first step on achieving my dreams, to work in Australia. I have a few questions that I hope you could help me answer.

I am planning to apply for an Analyst Programmer via NSW SS. Problem is that I am an ICT Security Specialist. NSW is not sponsoring ICT Security Specialist. I have to apply in NSW because my cousins are in Sydney. I believe some of my skills can relate to Analyst Programmer, however, our HR cannot provide that. I've already talked to some co-workers working as supervisors/managers from my current and previous companies. They said they would sign my duties and responsibilities . Now this is what my problem is, my HR won't release a company letterhead, so my friends recommended that I should just create my own. I know how our company letterhead looks like as I have previous documents from them. Do you think this would be too risky or I could get away with this? I believe I am not cheating. My supervisors are even willing to vouch to this. I am just choosing the right relevant skills to be included in my reference letter. Our HR is just too hard to work with and they won't let me dictate what my duties and responsibilities are. They might just enter skills and responsibilities are are far from an Analyst Programmer.

Thank you, hope you could help me thanks

M


----------



## mamunmaziz

Almost 3 months passed after getting CO,
can not but frastrate now.
Have some planning, some risk, something to do before going to Aus, bu where is my Grant! Where...
Why this happening, is the late for being a citizen of third world country?


----------



## cprem79

mamunmaziz said:


> Almost 3 months passed after getting CO,
> can not but frastrate now.
> Have some planning, some risk, something to do before going to Aus, bu where is my Grant! Where...
> Why this happening, is the late for being a citizen of third world country?


Did you contact your CO at least twice a month to update you on the status.
If you are on 189 visa, I have been reading in the forum that all applicants from Bangladesh are subjected to security checks.
I don't know how far it's true but I just write what I read.
Have patience and try to know your application status by mailing your CO.
I wish you good luck~


----------



## Anitha

Hi,

I got my invite today.
261311|65|EOI|03-Jun-2013| invite - July 1st 2013.


----------



## Hail

Anitha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invite today.
> 261311|65|EOI|03-Jun-2013| invite - July 1st 2013.


congrats


----------



## mamunmaziz

cprem79 said:


> Did you contact your CO at least twice a month to update you on the status.
> If you are on 189 visa, I have been reading in the forum that all applicants from Bangladesh are subjected to security checks.
> I don't know how far it's true but I just write what I read.
> Have patience and try to know your application status by mailing your CO.
> I wish you good luck~


 As many times I sent email to co, his replies were same.
Just write...external security checking is going on.
U may be wright.


----------



## Radiantrhino

Hello everyone,
We have finally been granted our visa after a long and arduous wait.
Thankyou everyone for your help and support.


----------



## kaurrajbir

Hello Seniors

I need help while lodging the visa application.

I got Invitaion with 65 points for 489 rs

On the employment page there is a question
"has the applicant ever been employed in an occupation closely related to the nominated occupation " ?

If I choose yes, there is a dropdown, from which gives options to choose from 3, 5 or more years..

I am not claiming any points for employment experience as I am having less than 3 (2.7) years of experience..

I have positive skill assessment on 10 feb 2013..

So how shall I fill these fields for employment.. shall I choose 'yes' or 'no' for the above question..


----------



## kaurrajbir

Hello Seniors

I need help while lodging the visa application.

I got Invitaion with 65 points for 489 rs

On the employment page there is a question
"has the applicant ever been employed in an occupation closely related to the nominated occupation " ?

If I choose yes, there is a dropdown, from which gives options to choose from 3, 5 or more years..

I am not claiming any points for employment experience as I am having 2.7 years of experience..

I have positive skill assessment on 10 feb 2013..

So how shall I fill these fields for employment.. shall I choose 'yes' or 'no' for the above question..


----------



## Devang

kaurrajbir said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> I need help while lodging the visa application.
> 
> I got Invitaion with 65 points for 489 rs
> 
> On the employment page there is a question
> "has the applicant ever been employed in an occupation closely related to the nominated occupation " ?
> 
> If I choose yes, there is a dropdown, from which gives options to choose from 3, 5 or more years..
> 
> I am not claiming any points for employment experience as I am having 2.7 years of experience..
> 
> I have positive skill assessment on 10 feb 2013..
> 
> So how shall I fill these fields for employment.. shall I choose 'yes' or 'no' for the above question..


If you are not claiming any points then you should select no


----------



## cprem79

kaurrajbir said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> I need help while lodging the visa application.
> 
> I got Invitaion with 65 points for 489 rs
> 
> On the employment page there is a question
> "has the applicant ever been employed in an occupation closely related to the nominated occupation " ?
> 
> If I choose yes, there is a dropdown, from which gives options to choose from 3, 5 or more years..
> 
> I am not claiming any points for employment experience as I am having 2.7 years of experience..
> 
> I have positive skill assessment on 10 feb 2013..
> 
> So how shall I fill these fields for employment.. shall I choose 'yes' or 'no' for the above question..


Sorry not much idea about 489 RS.
But on the general, if you are not claiming points for your work experience, why would you go for a skills assessment?
And then, if you say you don't want to claim points for work experience, then you don't need to mention anything about your work experience.
Since as you mentioned you still hold 65 points without the points claimed for your work experience.
No worries, skip that step and proceed.


----------



## kaurrajbir

cprem79 said:


> Sorry not much idea about 489 RS.
> But on the general, if you are not claiming points for your work experience, why would you go for a skills assessment?
> And then, if you say you don't want to claim points for work experience, then you don't need to mention anything about your work experience.
> Since as you mentioned you still hold 65 points without the points claimed for your work experience.
> No worries, skip that step and proceed.


Hi Prem

Skill assessment is a mandatory step, a perquisite for filing visa..So I had to go for skill assessment..ACS require only 2 years of experince for that..
also work ex section is same for all visa applications..
but where shall I mention 2.8 years for work experience ?


----------



## andyv

Hi Prem.

Thanks for the Info. I found out that PCC in india is provided by PSK(Passport Seva Kendra).
However I have one more doubt, I have my birth certificate in my regional language( not english) . Do you, by any chance, any info like what can be done in this case? Can I provide some other document as my birth certificate proof?


----------



## kaurrajbir

"has the applicant ever been employed in an occupation closely related to the nominated occupation " ?

selecting "no " to above question would be incorrect answer.because I am employed for last 2.8 years..
if "yes" is selcted as answer than there is no option for less than 3 years experience..all choices are for
3 or more..


----------



## cprem79

kaurrajbir said:


> Hi Prem
> 
> Skill assessment is a mandatory step, a perquisite for filing visa..So I had to go for skill assessment..ACS require only 2 years of experince for that..
> also work ex section is same for all visa applications..
> but where shall I mention 2.8 years for work experience ?


Dear Kaurrajbir,

As I mentioned earlier, if you have enough points (65) without claiming for your work experience, then you may skip it and give an answer "NO" for that field in your visa application.

Iam not an expert on visa applications and just as a learner I would like to ask, if we don't need points on our work experience, why would we need to do a skills assessment? How far it would be mandatory if there's no use of that in our Visa application?
You may have shelled out few pennies for your skills assessment though you are well aware they are of no use to you in your visa application and that's why my question is all about.


----------



## chaitanyasha

Hi,

Our( myself, my hubby and kid) medical link had disappeared after we submitted our medicals but today strangely they all reappeared.

Does it mean they got referred or is it just a glitch in their system. Any idea?


----------



## cprem79

andyv said:


> Hi Prem.
> 
> Thanks for the Info. I found out that PCC in india is provided by PSK(Passport Seva Kendra).
> However I have one more doubt, I have my birth certificate in my regional language( not english) . Do you, by any chance, any info like what can be done in this case? Can I provide some other document as my birth certificate proof?


Hi Andy,

It's simple.
Since the Birth Certificate is the best proof and since you hold it also with you right now, I would suggest you go for any professional translator in India who can provide their name, experience in translating on the translation page. If you can find any authorised NAATI translator in India, then it will be fine as well (Sorry as I mentioined earlier, I don't have much information about translators in India).
If it would be a non-NAATI translator, then you can make a notary copy of your translation and upload it.

For an alternate solution, you can even upload your 10th mark sheet and 12th mark sheet for birth proof.


----------



## cprem79

chaitanyasha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our( myself, my hubby and kid) medical link had disappeared after we submitted our medicals but today strangely they all reappeared.
> 
> Does it mean they got referred or is it just a glitch in their system. Any idea?


It *may* be a bug.
But the only person is your CO who can confirm anything on that.
If you have a CO, you can request him.
Otherwise you may have to wait patiently.


----------



## chaitanyasha

Thanks! Our CO is BK.. She usually doesnt reply ...anyways will send her a mail.


----------



## DOLAY

I think you are talking about work experience assessment, which is optional. Skill assessment as you is mandatory,without which we cant even lodge an EOI



cprem79 said:


> Dear Kaurrajbir,
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, if you have enough points (65) without claiming for your work experience, then you may skip it and give an answer "NO" for that field in your visa application.
> 
> Iam not an expert on visa applications and just as a learner I would like to ask, if we don't need points on our work experience, why would we need to do a skills assessment? How far it would be mandatory if there's no use of that in our Visa application?
> You may have shelled out few pennies for your skills assessment though you are well aware they are of no use to you in your visa application and that's why my question is all about.


----------



## DOLAY

I would answer NO because the question is "have you been employed in the nominated occupation for 3 years? 5 years?10 years?"



kaurrajbir said:


> "has the applicant ever been employed in an occupation closely related to the nominated occupation " ?
> 
> selecting "no " to above question would be incorrect answer.because I am employed for last 2.8 years..
> if "yes" is selcted as answer than there is no option for less than 3 years experience..all choices are for
> 3 or more..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Congrats masud bhai! have a blast!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

cprem79 said:


> Sorry not much idea about 489 RS.
> But on the general, if you are not claiming points for your work experience, why would you go for a skills assessment?
> And then, if you say you don't want to claim points for work experience, then you don't need to mention anything about your work experience.
> Since as you mentioned you still hold 65 points without the points claimed for your work experience.
> No worries, skip that step and proceed.





cprem79 said:


> Dear Kaurrajbir,
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, if you have enough points (65) without claiming for your work experience, then you may skip it and give an answer "NO" for that field in your visa application.
> 
> Iam not an expert on visa applications and just as a learner I would like to ask, if we don't need points on our work experience, why would we need to do a skills assessment? How far it would be mandatory if there's no use of that in our Visa application?
> You may have shelled out few pennies for your skills assessment though you are well aware they are of no use to you in your visa application and that's why my question is all about.





DOLAY said:


> I would answer NO because the question is "have you been employed in the nominated occupation for 3 years? 5 years?10 years?"


Yes, dolay sounds correct. I would also choose no as i have not been employed in the nominated occupation for more than 3 years.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Devang said:


> If you are not claiming any points then you should select no


I am also not claiming points and have less than 3 years of experience. If I choose, NO option, why should i then upload work related documents like payslips, work reference, etc. which i did to my assessing authority. Do I skip those too? My state didnt ask those evidence too.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I will be lodging my visa application today. Thus trying to make myself crystal clear before i proceed ahead


----------



## cprem79

dahalrosan said:


> I am also not claiming points and have less than 3 years of experience. If I choose, NO option, why should i then upload work related documents like payslips, work reference, etc. which i did to my assessing authority. Do I skip those too? My state didnt ask those evidence too.


Dear Dahalrosan,

Obviously if you say NO to your skilled nominated occupation, then there is no need to upload any evidence documents related to that...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

cprem79 said:


> Dear Dahalrosan,
> 
> Obviously if you say NO to your skilled nominated occupation, then there is no need to upload any evidence documents related to that...


On the employment page there is a question
"has the applicant ever been employed in an occupation closely related to the nominated occupation " ?

If I choose yes, there is a dropdown, from which gives options to choose from 3, 5 or more years..

I am not claiming any points for employment experience as I am having about 2 years of experience..

I have positive skill assessment from VETASSESS. I have state nomination from SA. They didnt ask for work reference but only details regarding my employment.

So, prem you 100% SURE I dont have to upload any employment related evidence. My case is similar to kaurrjabir.


----------



## cprem79

dahalrosan said:


> On the employment page there is a question
> "has the applicant ever been employed in an occupation closely related to the nominated occupation " ?
> 
> If I choose yes, there is a dropdown, from which gives options to choose from 3, 5 or more years..
> 
> I am not claiming any points for employment experience as I am having about 2 years of experience..
> 
> I have positive skill assessment from VETASSESS. I have state nomination from SA. They didnt ask for work reference but only details regarding my employment.
> 
> So, prem you 100% SURE I dont have to upload any employment related evidence. My case is similar to kaurrjabir.


Dear Dahalrosan,

If you don't claim any points against your work experience, then there is no need to provide any evidence for that.

This is my opinion on this so far...
However, you may goto the threads involving 489 applicants and confirm on the same.


----------



## Hail

hi everyone,

i graduated last march 2009. i started working for a family business, i created an accounting and expense system for our family business from april 2009-december2009. i want to include this on my ACS assessment. this is a legit business/company, we have employees. problem is that the company name has my surname on it. will this be a problem? i can easily get reference letters and certification of employment.


----------



## Sanje

sweethina99 said:


> Congrats masud09
> 
> My timeline is in my signature


HI Sweethina,

Today i got my NSW approval and need to ready for next step. I want to know about PCC.

what are the document we need to provide to ploice for get PCC?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Sanje said:


> HI Sweethina,
> 
> Today i got my NSW approval and need to ready for next step. I want to know about PCC.
> 
> what are the document we need to provide to ploice for get PCC?


passport and application form. that was what was required in my case. you can check in www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf‎


----------



## DSS

rameshreddy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been reading the forum since 2-3 days and it seems very informative.
> 
> I had CO with initials DC from brisbane 34 team and haven't heard from him yet.
> 
> Does any one has the same, please share your experience.
> 
> 
> 
> my details are as below:
> 
> 
> 190 invite:3rd-May-13, Lodged:14-May-13, Medicals:21-May-13, CO:6-June-13,PCC:25th-June-13, Waiting



I have the same CO, my case is still pending since May 13th. They are doing some employment checks.


----------



## DSS

*hi*



rameshreddy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been reading the forum since 2-3 days and it seems very informative.
> 
> I had CO with initials DC from brisbane 34 team and haven't heard from him yet.
> 
> Does any one has the same, please share your experience.
> 
> 
> 
> my details are as below:
> 
> 
> 190 invite:3rd-May-13, Lodged:14-May-13, Medicals:21-May-13, CO:6-June-13,PCC:25th-June-13, Waiting



I have the same CO, my case is still pending since May 13th. They are doing some employment checks.


----------



## dejumotalks

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello everyone,
> We have finally been granted our visa after a long and arduous wait.
> Thankyou everyone for your help and support.


Congrats Radiantrhino,
Please share your time line, inclusive of team and if ur med was referred.

All d very best,
Dej


----------



## jhp

Hi guys

I am planning for subclass 189.i have a query can I include my dependant parent (mother) in my application.I do not have my father and now she is totally depend on me.but she is retired government employee and a pensioner but still I support her financially and she lives with me but the house in which we lives is owned by her.

What are the documents required to prove this?

Any help provided will be greatly helpful.Thanks in advance.


----------



## mirza_755

mamunmaziz said:


> Almost 3 months passed after getting CO,
> can not but frastrate now.
> Have some planning, some risk, something to do before going to Aus, bu where is my Grant! Where...
> Why this happening, is the late for being a citizen of third world country?


Yes, you are right. As a high risk country, we are subject to security assessment and 189 applicaqnts are as a default. But security check should have a fixed timeframe


----------



## mirza_755

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello everyone,
> We have finally been granted our visa after a long and arduous wait.
> Thankyou everyone for your help and support.


congrats


----------



## Sunlight11

mirza_755 said:


> Yes, you are right. As a high risk country, we are subject to security assessment and 189 applicaqnts are as a default. But security check should have a fixed timeframe


I read somewhere that some of these checks have to be co-ordinated with local authority and due to the inefficiencies of these local authorities in countries like ours, we often face delays ... !

But I wonder what really happens in these SECURITY CHECKS !!!!! ...


----------



## kaurrajbir

DOLAY said:


> I would answer NO because the question is "have you been employed in the nominated occupation for 3 years? 5 years?10 years?"


Thanks Dolay !


----------



## kaurrajbir

cprem79 said:


> Dear Dahalrosan,
> 
> If you don't claim any points against your work experience, then there is no need to provide any evidence for that.
> 
> This is my opinion on this so far...
> However, you may goto the threads involving 489 applicants and confirm on the same.


Thanks cprem


----------



## Dud_Dodo

Hail said:


> Hi
> 
> I am on my first step on achieving my dreams, to work in Australia. I have a few questions that I hope you could help me answer.
> 
> I am planning to apply for an Analyst Programmer via NSW SS. Problem is that I am an ICT Security Specialist. NSW is not sponsoring ICT Security Specialist. I have to apply in NSW because my cousins are in Sydney. I believe some of my skills can relate to Analyst Programmer, however, our HR cannot provide that. I've already talked to some co-workers working as supervisors/managers from my current and previous companies. They said they would sign my duties and responsibilities . Now this is what my problem is, my HR won't release a company letterhead, so my friends recommended that I should just create my own. I know how our company letterhead looks like as I have previous documents from them. Do you think this would be too risky or I could get away with this? I believe I am not cheating. My supervisors are even willing to vouch to this. I am just choosing the right relevant skills to be included in my reference letter. Our HR is just too hard to work with and they won't let me dictate what my duties and responsibilities are. They might just enter skills and responsibilities are are far from an Analyst Programmer.
> 
> Thank you, hope you could help me thanks
> 
> M


Hi Hail,
I would recommend AGAINST doing this!! You may feel it's legal, but it is not. Forging a company's letterhead is ILLEGAL and if this is found out, you'll lose all your chances of immigrating to Australia, FOREVER!! Be aware that there are chances they will find out if they ever do a check directly with your company's HR and this can also lead to your HR starting an internal investigation to figure out how you got your hands on the letterhead. And if this is proved, you may be at risk of disciplinary action from your company. Remember, no colleague will stand by you when their own positions are at risk.

There are two workarounds to this, since I faced a similar issue where our HR outright mentioned that they won't issue a letter as required by me, however they themselves mentioned that I can get a 'Recommendation Letter' which could state the exact duties performed, from my manager or previous managers. You could ask your HR if they can hand over Letter heads to anybody from your managerial levels. Or also check with some senior manager from your company to check if he/she has a few letter heads, usually most senior managers - Director level and above, usually have letter heads with them.

Alternatively you can provide a Statutory Declaration. This declaration just needs to be on Legal Stamp paper and notarized. A statutory declaration can be provided by any colleague/ex-colleague/manager, etc. A statutory declaration is totally valid and I know of friends who have received a positive response from ACS using a statutory declaration.

All the best.


----------



## kaurrajbir

Hi members 
I am lodging my visa application online. I am still working with my current employer.. While entering the employment details, I have filled " from date " as my date of joining. How should I fill the "to date " as I am currently employed with the same company. I tried leaving it blank but the system is not allowing me to proceed without entering it. What shall I do ?


----------



## sajid021

kaurrajbir said:


> Hi members
> I am lodging my visa application online. I am still working with my current employer.. While entering the employment details, I have filled " from date " as my date of joining. How should I fill the "to date " as I am currently employed with the same company. I tried leaving it blank but the system is not allowing me to proceed without entering it. What shall I do ?


Try to enter TILL, hope it work, I have entered TILL in all my forms.


----------



## udayNSW

sajid021 said:


> Try to enter TILL, hope it work, I have entered TILL in all my forms.


Just enter todays date there and when the CO asks you then you can inform him the same.


----------



## keer

I applied my 190 visa on 18 th of May, didn't hear anything from my CO. Contacted DIAC last Tuesday, told me CO has been allocated, T 33 DC, but initial assessment not start yet. I upload all of my documents couple of weeks ago, not sure how long I have to wait, hope everyone from this forum can hear good news from our CO this week.


----------



## udayNSW

keer said:


> I applied my 190 visa on 18 th of May, didn't hear anything from my CO. Contacted DIAC last Tuesday, told me CO has been allocated, T 33 DC, but initial assessment not start yet. I upload all of my documents couple of weeks ago, not sure how long I have to wait, hope everyone from this forum can hear good news from our CO this week.


Thanks keer,

I wish you the same,
By the way we have applied on the same date and we have the same CO...


----------



## burge

guyz, after four months of doing my medicals, and the organize medical link disappeared from my page, i just noticed it come back up online today. upon clicking on the link, it shows (eMedicals) a series of questions to which i can answer *not selected/yes/no*. i'd like to know if this has happened to anyone and what should i do? should i go ahead and answer the questions, then submit it? guyz, thanks in advance. i have spoken with my CO often and as at last week, she did not mention medicals being referred.


----------



## Rabbu

DSS said:


> I have the same CO, my case is still pending since May 13th. They are doing some employment checks.


How are they doing employment checks? What is your timelines?


----------



## nazarwaheed

udayNSW said:


> Thanks keer,
> 
> I wish you the same,
> By the way we have applied on the same date and we have the same CO...



uday any progress ??


----------



## Sanje

dahalrosan said:


> passport and application form. that was what was required in my case. you can check in www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf‎


Thanks Buddy. This was very helpfull


----------



## Razaqng

udayNSW said:


> Thanks keer,
> 
> I wish you the same,
> By the way we have applied on the same date and we have the same CO...


In the same boat with you guys.I suspected it long before now that DC has so much applications to work on.

I wish everybody God's favour.

Cheers.


----------



## Razaqng

burge said:


> guyz, after four months of doing my medicals, and the organize medical link disappeared from my page, i just noticed it come back up online today. upon clicking on the link, it shows (eMedicals) a series of questions to which i can answer *not selected/yes/no*. i'd like to know if this has happened to anyone and what should i do? should i go ahead and answer the questions, then submit it? guyz, thanks in advance. i have spoken with my CO often and as at last week, she did not mention medicals being referred.


@Bruge,I am happy to see someone from nija here,let's chat via pm.ok?

Cheers.


----------



## DSS

Rabbu said:


> How are they doing employment checks? What is your timelines?


Doing it through phone call and office visits.


----------



## Radiantrhino

dejumotalks said:


> Congrats Radiantrhino,
> Please share your time line, inclusive of team and if ur med was referred.
> 
> All d very best,
> Dej


My timeline
Visa lodged- 29th dec 2012
Co - 7th March 2013
Meds- 1st April 2013
Pcc india- 8th May 2013
Pcc UK(asked to submit in mid June)- 28th June 2013
Visa Grant 1st July 2013
Team 4 Adelaide-K

Thanks again


----------



## udayNSW

nazarwaheed said:


> uday any progress ??


Nope bro,
Still Waiting for CO,
What about you??


----------



## mamunmaziz

mirza_755 said:


> Yes, you are right. As a high risk country, we are subject to security assessment and 189 applicaqnts are as a default. But security check should have a fixed timeframe


yes mirza .


----------



## bhupesh545

Filed my Visa today. Hopefully would get the CO allocated by August end.


----------



## abir50

mamunmaziz said:


> Almost 3 months passed after getting CO,
> can not but frastrate now.
> Have some planning, some risk, something to do before going to Aus, bu where is my Grant! Where...
> Why this happening, is the late for being a citizen of third world country?


I wish you and Mirza a quick response. I can give one suggestion. Just call your employers and University and have a look if they have received any mail or some stuffs.

The reason I am telling I had one of my relatives having same trouble. There was E-mail to the recent employers for verification regarding Immigration purpose. But that boss was so casual that he didn't even bother to answer. You know how our country is!!!!

Anyhow may Allah bless you and all on this forum and give all a quick grant.


----------



## dejumotalks

Radiantrhino said:


> My timeline
> Visa lodged- 29th dec 2012
> Co - 7th March 2013
> Meds- 1st April 2013
> Pcc india- 8th May 2013
> Pcc UK(asked to submit in mid June)- 28th June 2013
> Visa Grant 1st July 2013
> Team 4 Adelaide-K
> 
> Thanks again


Thanks for sharing,
The GRANT is worth the long wait.

All the very best.
Dej


----------



## keer

Hopefully we can hear from CO or get our golden mail this week, I am not sure which day I have been allocated CO. I rang DIAC on 17th of June , The man told me CObeen allocated. So really, more than two weeks now, still not hear anything. By the way, I got 65 point.


----------



## udayNSW

keer said:


> Hopefully we can hear from CO or get our golden mail this week, I am not sure which day I have been allocated CO. I rang DIAC on 17th of June , The man told me CObeen allocated. So really, more than two weeks now, still not hear anything. By the way, I got 65 point.


When i called them the last week the lady who picked the call asked me to wait for another week,
I hope the process will start this week.


----------



## Devang

Same thing with when I called last week lady who answered the call says I an aligned to team 2 adelaide however co is not assigned yet and would be done soon in a weeks time..... Hope to clear all this soon


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> Same thing with when I called last week lady who answered the call says I an aligned to team 2 adelaide however co is not assigned yet and would be done soon in a weeks time..... Hope to clear all this soon


She informed me that i have been assigned a CO and gave me the details of the CO and said the assesment would start this week.


----------



## Devang

udayNSW said:


> She informed me that i have been assigned a CO and gave me the details of the CO and said the assesment would start this week.


Any idea what kind of assessment they do and how much time it takes... I have completed my 5 weeks today IST.... keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> Any idea what kind of assessment they do and how much time it takes... I have completed my 5 weeks today IST.... keeping my fingers crossed


No idea when they will start assesing,
The assesment completly depends on CO,
If he feels that we have submitted enough documents he may or may not send our info for verification,
If we upload everything in advance we may get the in a couple of weeks.
But the CO should start the assement.


----------



## raminbdjp

Mr. Masud 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hunganh07

I rang DIAC on Monday last week, a male operator said my application is still pending there, await for a CO's assessment. He convinced me that he was going to contact my CO and speeding her up to process my application and going to inform me by the end of last week.


----------



## Nurse

Hi everyone,

According to a mail I received today, CO ML is no longer with the unit and my application is re-allocated to CO DC.....


----------



## cprem79

Nurse said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> According to a mail I received today, CO ML is no longer with the unit and my application is re-allocated to CO DC.....


CO DC is from Team 33, if Iam right?


----------



## josh.machine

Folks, few questions regarding visa filing now that i have got my invite.

1. Can we start the visa process like EOI, save it and edit later and submit when we feel like?
2. Do we need to upload all documents in the checklist upfront when submitting the visa form or its to be done at a later stage?
3. What about the medical forms, pcc do these also get uploaded now or at a later stage.

due to the above confusions i am yet to start with my visa application, please advise.


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Folks, few questions regarding visa filing now that i have got my invite.
> 
> 1. Can we start the visa process like EOI, save it and edit later and submit when we feel like?
> 2. Do we need to upload all documents in the checklist upfront when submitting the visa form or its to be done at a later stage?
> 3. What about the medical forms, pcc do these also get uploaded now or at a later stage.
> 
> due to the above confusions i am yet to start with my visa application, please advise.


1> Yes.
2> No, you should upload docs later after you are acknowledged of your visa application and payment.
3> Medicals and PCC can be initiated once your visa application is acknowledged.
Upload ALL docs prior to CO allocation including medicals.


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> 1> Yes.
> 2> No, you should upload docs later after you are acknowledged of your visa application and payment.
> 3> Medicals and PCC can be initiated once your visa application is acknowledged.
> Upload ALL docs prior to CO allocation including medicals.


Thanks, how much time does it take for the CO allocation so that i can time accordingly.

Secondly do documents like IELTS, PCC need to be notarized before uploading?


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Thanks, how much time does it take for the CO allocation so that i can time accordingly.
> 
> Secondly do documents like IELTS, PCC need to be notarized before uploading?


CO standard allocation time is 5 weeks.
If time lapses beyond that, you can call up DIAC and check with your application status.

PCC original scan should be uploaded.
For all documents, if you have the original color scans, you can upload them straightaway.
But photocopies should be notarized and any translations done for non-English documents should also be notarized.


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> CO standard allocation time is 5 weeks.
> If time lapses beyond that, you can call up DIAC and check with your application status.
> 
> PCC original scan should be uploaded.
> For all documents, if you have the original color scans, you can upload them straightaway.
> But photocopies should be notarized and any translations done for non-English documents should also be notarized.


Thanks, so even if the document is black and white i need to do a colored scan and upload it, for eg PCC is black and white.
Apart from that i just prepared a list of documents i would be needing, can u pls add/modify/delete as required

1. Australian PCC myself and spouse
2. Indian PCC myself and spouse
3. My educations certificates
4. IELTS certificate
5. Spouse Uni letter for english
6. Marriage certificate
7. Daughters birth certificate
8. Pan card myself and spouse
9. Passports of myself. spouse and daughter
10. Forms 1229, 26. 1071i, 160

The above is derived from 189 checklist , is there anything else i missed.


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Thanks, so even if the document is black and white i need to do a colored scan and upload it, for eg PCC is black and white.
> Apart from that i just prepared a list of documents i would be needing, can u pls add/modify/delete as required
> 
> 1. Australian PCC myself and spouse
> 2. Indian PCC myself and spouse
> 3. My educations certificates
> 4. IELTS certificate
> 5. Spouse Uni letter for english
> 6. Marriage certificate (Additional docs may be asked for spouse relationship)
> 7. Daughters birth certificate
> 8. Pan card myself and spouse (not mandatory but good supporting docs for Form80)
> 9. Passports of myself. spouse and daughter
> 10. Forms 1229, 26. 1071i, 160 - Instead of filling 26, 107i, 160, suggest you to do e-medical which requires no paperwork.
> 11. Form 80 for you and spouse separately
> 
> 12. Skills assessment (if you claim for partner points, then partner skills assessement outcome too)
> 13. Birth certificate for you and wife (if not available, 10th marksheets would do)
> 14. Employment evidence (Experience certificates, payslips, bank statements, duty statements etc.)
> The above is derived from 189 checklist , is there anything else i missed.


I may also have missed out so I recommend you to visit the below link where you can get step by step information.

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

PCC don't need to be notarized, it can be uploaded original though black and white.


----------



## Nurse

cprem79 said:


> CO DC is from Team 33, if Iam right?


No, he is in team 34 as well...


----------



## mirza_755

WailKasha said:


> I would to let you know that I got the grant today. Thanks you for all your support.:clap2:


Congrats. After a long, a good news from Adelaide team


----------



## bjtamuli

Devang said:


> Any idea what kind of assessment they do and how much time it takes... I have completed my 5 weeks today IST.... keeping my fingers crossed


Hi Devang,
Are you done with your PCC and eMedical?

Bhaskar


----------



## mirza_755

Sunlight11 said:


> I read somewhere that some of these checks have to be co-ordinated with local authority and due to the inefficiencies of these local authorities in countries like ours, we often face delays ... !
> 
> But I wonder what really happens in these SECURITY CHECKS !!!!! ...


You can go through ASIO website for details where it is mentioned clearly but some thing hidden 

ASIO » About ASIO - Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)


----------



## mirza_755

abir50 said:


> I wish you and Mirza a quick response. I can give one suggestion. Just call your employers and University and have a look if they have received any mail or some stuffs.
> 
> The reason I am telling I had one of my relatives having same trouble. There was E-mail to the recent employers for verification regarding Immigration purpose. But that boss was so casual that he didn't even bother to answer. You know how our country is!!!!
> 
> Anyhow may Allah bless you and all on this forum and give all a quick grant.


Hi Abir

That is a good concern. Yes I have checked my supervisor and related HR guys in my employment but they told no one has contacted them for this issue. However, in that case I think local immi office or checked authority body should contact with us for such misbehavior. We have nothing to do without waiting ............:ranger:


----------



## earldro

Hi,

I uploaded my skills assessment on the 25th of June and till yesterday it said "Required" now it says "Received", should I infer anything from the change in the status?

Thanks,

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## cprem79

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I uploaded my skills assessment on the 25th of June and till yesterday it said "Required" now it says "Received", should I infer anything from the change in the status?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Status message need not be taken seriously.
It happens.


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> I may also have missed out so I recommend you to visit the below link where you can get step by step information.
> 
> Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online
> 
> PCC don't need to be notarized, it can be uploaded original though black and white.


Thanks again,

For experience are the documents that went into ACS suffice?
Also payslips etc i will have for one year and not more than that, same with bank statements should that suffice?


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Thanks again,
> 
> For experience are the documents that went into ACS suffice?
> Also payslips etc i will have for one year and not more than that, same with bank statements should that suffice?


The same documents submitted to ACS are mandatory.
Apart from that you must prepare more evidence whatever you have or can arrange.
The more evidence you provide, the more quicker your grant.
For payslips, you can provide one for each quarter cycle of an year i.e., 4 random payslips per year.
Also with bank statements but it is not limited, you may provide as much as possible.
If you have taxable income, include your taxation documents also.
Employment contracts also can be added.


----------



## india2aus

Hey guys.. A quick question.. I made a mistake when I applied for EOI and 189 visa. I mentioned my employment as started 1st Aug 2011 instead of 1st September. I only noticed now when I went to add documents for evidence. 

Will this affect my application? Keeping in mind that I am not applying for points for any work experience for my visa. I have attached a letter as part of my documents stating this error when uploaded my work contract. How badly did I mess this one?


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> The same documents submitted to ACS are mandatory.
> Apart from that you must prepare more evidence whatever you have or can arrange.
> The more evidence you provide, the more quicker your grant.
> For payslips, you can provide one for each quarter cycle of an year i.e., 4 random payslips per year.
> Also with bank statements but it is not limited, you may provide as much as possible.
> If you have taxable income, include your taxation documents also.
> Employment contracts also can be added.


Wohoo thats a lot of documents, especially pay slips, tax docs for last 9 years of which i have none! have to work out with my previous company to see if i can get some more!


----------



## mayankp

I am not claiming points for my wife but I have submitted transcripts of her Bechlor and Master degrees which mentions "Medium of Instruction is English" just to show her English Proficiency. Does any body has experience in such case, whether the CO will ask for her IELTS?


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Wohoo thats a lot of documents, especially pay slips, tax docs for last 9 years of which i have none! have to work out with my previous company to see if i can get some more!


The main purpose is to provide supporting evidence of your employment record for which you claim the points.
It's not that you have to provide all the three - payslips, bank statements, taxation documents - for each work record.
If you are unable to get the payslips for a particular work, then try for bank statements. If that is also difficult try to support with taxation documents.
But if you give both of these three or all the three then well and good.
So it depends how much evidence you can collect to prove your work experience.
I got the below request info from my CO:

EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience. The evidence you provide, should
cover as much of the claimed period as you can. Include as much of the following evidence as
possible:
● Detailed work references showing duties, duration of employment and signed by your
manager
● Employment Contract
● Pay slips sampling the period of claimed work experience
● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts
● Taxation Office tax assessments
● Position description/duty statement
Copy of your employment references
Please provide copies of your employment references. Employment references should be on the
letterhead of the employer and contain the name, title and contact details of the referee who can
verify your employment.
Employment details in the reference should include detailed information about the period of
your employment, position held including tasks and responsibilities.
Duty Statement
Duty statements should include evidence and examples of the duties performed and must be on
official company correspondence/letter head and include the name, address and telephone number of the company. The Chief Executive Officer or Legal Representative of the company must
endorse duty statements.


----------



## cprem79

mayankp said:


> I am not claiming points for my wife but I have submitted transcripts of her Bechlor and Master degrees which mentions "Medium of Instruction is English" just to show her English Proficiency. Does any body has experience in such case, whether the CO will ask for her IELTS?


In your case, no need for IELTS.
The mentioned document will suffice for proving functional English.


----------



## burge

guyz, after four months of doing my medicals, and the organize medical link disappeared from my page, i just noticed it come back up online today. upon clicking on the link, it shows (eMedicals) a series of questions to which i can answer not selected/yes/no. i'd like to know if this has happened to anyone and what should i do? should i go ahead and answer the questions, then submit it? guyz, thanks in advance. i have spoken with my CO often and as at last week, she did not mention medicals being referred.
is this or glitch or medicals referred?


----------



## va13

india2aus said:


> Hey guys.. A quick question.. I made a mistake when I applied for EOI and 189 visa. I mentioned my employment as started 1st Aug 2011 instead of 1st September. I only noticed now when I went to add documents for evidence.
> 
> Will this affect my application? Keeping in mind that I am not applying for points for any work experience for my visa. I have attached a letter as part of my documents stating this error when uploaded my work contract. How badly did I mess this one?


You can provide form 1022 or 1023, I dont remember exactly
which is used for correction of details u entered incorrectly while filing evisa


----------



## india2aus

va13 said:


> You can provide form 1022 or 1023, I dont remember exactly
> which is used for correction of details u entered incorrectly while filing evisa


Thanks for that.. I will fill it out now itself.. Appreciate your quick response.


----------



## mah22

Has anybody heard from CO BH from Brisbane Team 34 ?....I am trying to reach her since last 10 days...


----------



## cprem79

mah22 said:


> Has anybody heard from CO BH from Brisbane Team 34 ?....I am trying to reach her since last 10 days...


Same here mate.
I mailed her last week but she did not respond.
Venukumar is also on the same scale with us.


----------



## rahul897

Anitha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invite today.
> 261311|65|EOI|03-Jun-2013| invite - July 1st 2013.


congrats how many points aare u claiming for


----------



## Rocky Balboa

prem, my hunch says you are joing the grant club soon..prob this week. One question, regarding Form 80 and change is passport form 929. can i upload them once my new passport arrives next week. I guess we can keep on uploading any missing or extra docs when they get ready..Did your CO ask you to submit form 80


----------



## mah22

cprem79 said:


> Same here mate.
> I mailed her last week but she did not respond.
> Venukumar is also on the same scale with us.


I called up my CO again and this time she picked up phone. We had lengthy discussion on my application progress and she said currently my application is going through security check which will take time 

Any idea how long does security/employment check takes ? I am really frustrated now


----------



## cprem79

dahalrosan said:


> prem, my hunch says you are joing the grant club soon..prob this week. One question, regarding Form 80 and change is passport form 929. can i upload them once my new passport arrives next week. I guess we can keep on uploading any missing or extra docs when they get ready..Did your CO ask you to submit form 80


Thank you for your wishes.
Yes my CO requested me for Form80.
When you get your new passport, you can input the new passport details alongwith the old one in Form80 simultaneously you can fill and upload Form929 as well.


----------



## VenuKumar

mah22 said:


> I called up my CO again and this time she picked up phone. We had lengthy discussion on my application progress and she said currently my application is going through security check which will take time
> 
> Any idea how long does security/employment check takes ? I am really frustrated now


Hi mah22, 

Did she say security check or employment check bcos both are different, did you receive any call from AHC new delhi regarding your employment verification? as far as i know employment check takes a month or so. I am not sure about time taken for security check, anyone here who knows the time taken for security check in india please post.


And also are your medicals referred?


----------



## cprem79

mah22 said:


> I called up my CO again and this time she picked up phone. We had lengthy discussion on my application progress and she said currently my application is going through security check which will take time
> 
> Any idea how long does security/employment check takes ? I am really frustrated now


Sorry to hear that.
At the earliest, it must be a 3 months wait but I wish you get it cleared earlier.
These security checks is synonymous with frustration.
After seeing your message, I too tried to call BH but it went to her voicemail.


----------



## mah22

VenuKumar said:


> Hi mah22,
> 
> Did she say security check or employment check bcos both are different, did you receive any call from AHC new delhi regarding your employment verification? as far as i know employment check takes a month or so. I am not sure about time taken for security check, anyone here who knows the time taken for security check in india please post.
> 
> 
> And also are your medicals referred?


She said security and employment checks....also I did not get any call from AHC Delhi...My medicals are cleared...


----------



## mirza_755

mah22 said:


> I called up my CO again and this time she picked up phone. We had lengthy discussion on my application progress and she said currently my application is going through security check which will take time
> 
> Any idea how long does security/employment check takes ? I am really frustrated now


Really heart to know for security check as a 190 applicant that usually not happen in India. However, you can go ASIO website for details and it will take up to 12 months for checking related items depend on your provided documents. Although security check should not depend on experience letter, spouse, kids attachment but subject to your security issue like ruffuge, political involvement, criminal matter related to security. Did you ask your CO from when your Security check has performed ? In that case you can guess your timeline and required remaining time. 

My security assessment has been going from May.


----------



## vijay_k

Hi All,
I have lodged my 190 visa on 13th June. When i am done with the medicals after sometime the "Organize health link" has disappeared but again after the system upgrade yesterday the link has come back and the status shows as "Medical submitted to DIAC on 28 June" though I completed MED earlier than that date. And for my kid it still shows the medicals has not yet been submitted though we completed medicals all together on the same day.

Anyone has any idea about this?


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> The main purpose is to provide supporting evidence of your employment record for which you claim the points.
> It's not that you have to provide all the three - payslips, bank statements, taxation documents - for each work record.
> If you are unable to get the payslips for a particular work, then try for bank statements. If that is also difficult try to support with taxation documents.
> But if you give both of these three or all the three then well and good.
> So it depends how much evidence you can collect to prove your work experience.
> I got the below request info from my CO:
> 
> EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience. The evidence you provide, should
> cover as much of the claimed period as you can. Include as much of the following evidence as
> possible:
> ● Detailed work references showing duties, duration of employment and signed by your
> manager
> ● Employment Contract
> ● Pay slips sampling the period of claimed work experience
> ● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts
> ● Taxation Office tax assessments
> ● Position description/duty statement
> Copy of your employment references
> Please provide copies of your employment references. Employment references should be on the
> letterhead of the employer and contain the name, title and contact details of the referee who can
> verify your employment.
> Employment details in the reference should include detailed information about the period of
> your employment, position held including tasks and responsibilities.
> Duty Statement
> Duty statements should include evidence and examples of the duties performed and must be on
> official company correspondence/letter head and include the name, address and telephone number of the company. The Chief Executive Officer or Legal Representative of the company must
> endorse duty statements.


appreciate the detailed reply and understand what i need to collect, bank statements shouldnt be a problem, salary slips and form16 will be a problem.

apart from that is it possible to access ACS and get the same documents we submitted cause for some reason i am unable to find one of my reference letters


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> appreciate the detailed reply and understand what i need to collect, bank statements shouldnt be a problem, salary slips and form16 will be a problem.
> 
> apart from that is it possible to access ACS and get the same documents we submitted cause for some reason i am unable to find one of my reference letters


Sorry no idea about ACS.
I was assessed by EA.
Maybe you can refer your query to other threads.


----------



## Hail

Hi

For statutory declarations, if I'm in India I have to get it done in stamp paper right? If me and my employer are not in India, should an A4 letter paper suffice? thanks


----------



## mayankp

cprem79 said:


> In your case, no need for IELTS.
> The mentioned document will suffice for proving functional English.


Thanks for the response Prem.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

cprem79 said:


> Thank you for your wishes.
> Yes my CO requested me for Form80.
> When you get your new passport, you can input the new passport details alongwith the old one in Form80 simultaneously you can fill and upload Form929 as well.


Thanks again! one last question. My skills assessment has not reached my home by post. However, I got it faxed and scanned it and uploaded it while lodging EOI application. Can i do the same or do i need for the post to arrive? Help me..


----------



## Devang

bjtamuli said:


> Hi Devang,
> Are you done with your PCC and eMedical?
> 
> Bhaskar


Yes everything uploaded


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi Devang,

I dont have my skills assessment yet by post. Do I need the original scan while filing for eVisa application. or can i apply now and upload it later when it arrives home?


----------



## Devang

dahalrosan said:


> Hi Devang,
> 
> I dont have my skills assessment yet by post. Do I need the original scan while filing for eVisa application. or can i apply now and upload it later when it arrives home?


Yes you can apply now and if youwant you can upload the scanned copy that you have received in the mean time


----------



## cprem79

dahalrosan said:


> Thanks again! one last question. My skills assessment has not reached my home by post. However, I got it faxed and scanned it and uploaded it while lodging EOI application. Can i do the same or do i need for the post to arrive? Help me..


Yes, you can upload the scanned copy of your assessment right now.
No need to wait for the post.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

THanks Devang and Prem. Applying


----------



## Jonathan1980

Any new allocation for people applied in June ? 
I asked representative from Adelaide team and they said allocation priority is given to certain occupation. Thats why many people apply after June 15 already got CO. I'm not among them. I applied on the 3rd June. 

I dont know see why occupation is priority base at this point any more !


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Goddamn it! I have been trying to apply for the past one hour..however, it says

A communication error occurred: ""
The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time.


----------



## Devang

dahalrosan said:


> Goddamn it! I have been trying to apply for the past one hour..however, it says
> 
> A communication error occurred: ""
> The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time.


I am also getting the same error since yesterday and unable to check the status... Any one in similar situation


----------



## Rocky Balboa

This issue should have been resolved by yesterday. Lazy crooks.


----------



## oslopoms

what is this i rad about ML from team 34 not being with the team anymore? Our co is ML and we have had no such information...? is thi really true, or maybe just for some cases? would we not get information if our co changed? sooo frustrating this step of the process......


----------



## ranjith47

Jonathan1980 said:


> Any new allocation for people applied in June ?
> I asked representative from Adelaide team and they said allocation priority is given to certain occupation. Thats why many people apply after June 15 already got CO. I'm not among them. I applied on the 3rd June.
> 
> I dont know see why occupation is priority base at this point any more !


I really thought CO allocation was on a first come first serve basis, which actually sounds fair too. 

Its not good when this happens.. Everyone has their urgency and as you mentioned priority by occupation doesnt make sense. Its like certain occupations have to kinda like get into the country quickly or somethin,.... Load of crap!.


----------



## mah22

ohh my gooooodddd!!!! I still dont believe it.....

I got my visa...Thanks to my CO (BH) !!!

After speaking to CO this morning, I was prepared to wait for another month or so...but thanks to god....

All the best to you and hope you get golden email soon!!!!!!!


----------



## cprem79

mah22 said:


> ohh my gooooodddd!!!! I still dont believe it.....
> 
> I got my visa...Thanks to my CO (BH) !!!
> 
> After speaking to CO this morning, I was prepared to wait for another month or so...but thanks to god....
> 
> All the best to you and hope you get golden email soon!!!!!!!


Congrats Mah22.
But Iam so confused with your previous post.
You said that CO informed your case is undergoing security checks but suddenly she granted you the Visa?
Was your security checks done so quickly?
Anyway that doesn't matter any more...
All the best~


----------



## mah22

cprem79 said:


> Congrats Mah22.
> But Iam so confused with your previous post.
> You said that CO informed your case is undergoing security checks but suddenly she granted you the Visa?
> Was your security checks done so quickly?
> Anyway that doesn't matter any more...
> All the best~


Yes..I was also shocked to see grant email from CO...but anyways I am happy that I got grant today...Wish you all the best


----------



## Nurse

oslopoms said:


> what is this i rad about ML from team 34 not being with the team anymore? Our co is ML and we have had no such information...? is thi really true, or maybe just for some cases? would we not get information if our co changed? sooo frustrating this step of the process......


I don't think you would be informed even if your CO is changed until and unless you need to be contacted about an outstanding requirement.... The last person who was allocated to ML and received the grant also got the grant mail from DC... You can check this from this very thread.....


----------



## robertmurray7782

ranjith47 said:


> I really thought CO allocation was on a first come first serve basis, which actually sounds fair too.
> 
> Its not good when this happens.. Everyone has their urgency and as you mentioned priority by occupation doesnt make sense. Its like certain occupations have to kinda like get into the country quickly or somethin,.... Load of crap!.


Yes I have to agree. It somewhat devalues your profession to an extent but I guess there is no sentiment to it; if the country needs certain professions more than others then I guess they will prioritise them.


----------



## mirza_755

mah22 said:


> ohh my gooooodddd!!!! I still dont believe it.....
> 
> I got my visa...Thanks to my CO (BH) !!!
> 
> After speaking to CO this morning, I was prepared to wait for another month or so...but thanks to god....
> 
> All the best to you and hope you get golden email soon!!!!!!!


Hi Mah22

Whatever the issue is. You got grant, that it. Congratulation...............I have posted you that usually for 190 and India, it should not for security assessment...........Best of luck


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Yes. True


----------



## HFZ

burge said:


> guyz, after four months of doing my medicals, and the organize medical link disappeared from my page, i just noticed it come back up online today. upon clicking on the link, it shows (eMedicals) a series of questions to which i can answer not selected/yes/no. i'd like to know if this has happened to anyone and what should i do? should i go ahead and answer the questions, then submit it? guyz, thanks in advance. i have spoken with my CO often and as at last week, she did not mention medicals being referred.
> is this or glitch or medicals referred?


Same happening to me 
I read on forum yesterday that Medical updates had been introduced post 1st July 2013 system update but am confused.

Probably it is a system glitch:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jonathan1980

ranjith47 said:


> I really thought CO allocation was on a first come first serve basis, which actually sounds fair too.
> 
> Its not good when this happens.. Everyone has their urgency and as you mentioned priority by occupation doesnt make sense. Its like certain occupations have to kinda like get into the country quickly or somethin,.... Load of crap!.


I talked to a guy seems to be new in his role and he told me straight away the priority based on occupation. I believe SOL and Invitation already reflect the priority and from that point everything should be on first come first serve. 

Also I asked if on shore/off shore is any different and he said no. I hope to see their priority list. We will probably see someone apply in July and and get CO allocated quickly.


----------



## Jonathan1980

HFZ said:


> Same happening to me
> I read on forum yesterday that Medical updates had been introduced post 1st July 2013 system update but am confused.
> 
> Probably it is a system glitch:fingerscrossed:


Saw your timeline, it took you more than 2 months to get CO allocated. I thought 8 weeks is a standard ? Whats happen to your case ?


----------



## HFZ

burge said:


> guyz, after four months of doing my medicals, and the organize medical link disappeared from my page, i just noticed it come back up online today. upon clicking on the link, it shows (eMedicals) a series of questions to which i can answer not selected/yes/no. i'd like to know if this has happened to anyone and what should i do? should i go ahead and answer the questions, then submit it? guyz, thanks in advance. i have spoken with my CO often and as at last week, she did not mention medicals being referred.
> is this or glitch or medicals referred?


Same happening to me 
I read on forum yesterday that Medical updates had been introduced post 1st July 2013 system update but am confused.

Probably it is a system glitch:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kish199

i have lodged my Application(SS Vic) to DIAC 190 visa
is paystub or payslips a must for 190 visa


----------



## kish199

dahalrosan said:


> THanks Devang and Prem. Applying


is adelaide faster than brisbane?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Devang said:


> I am also getting the same error since yesterday and unable to check the status... Any one in similar situation


Please help me out!

Employment in nominated occupation

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Isnt the answer NO. I have only 2 years of experience and i have not been immediately employed it was long time ago.

Further it says,

Duration of overseas employment

If Yes is selected for this question, select the duration of overseas employment from the option list.
The following is the points awarded per duration of overseas employment:

Duration of employment	Points awarded
At least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years)	5 points
At least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years)	10 points
At least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)	15 points


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> is adelaide faster than brisbane?


in terms of...?


----------



## cprem79

dahalrosan said:


> Please help me out!
> 
> Employment in nominated occupation
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> Isnt the answer NO. I have only 2 years of experience and i have not been immediately employed it was long time ago.
> 
> Further it says,
> 
> Duration of overseas employment
> 
> If Yes is selected for this question, select the duration of overseas employment from the option list.
> The following is the points awarded per duration of overseas employment:
> 
> Duration of employment	Points awarded
> At least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years)	5 points
> At least five but less than eight years (of the past 10 years)	10 points
> At least eight and up to 10 years (of the past 10 years)	15 points


Are you claiming points for your overseas experience?
If so, then you have give answer as "YES"
If you have only 2 years of work experience means you have enough points apart from the points for work experience.
Then you can give "NO"


----------



## Rocky Balboa

cprem79 said:


> Are you claiming points for your overseas experience?
> If so, then you have give answer as "YES"
> If you have only 2 years of work experience means you have enough points apart from the points for work experience.
> Then you can give "NO"


Thanks. I chose no.

'Test reference number' can only contain alphanumeric values. IT showed these problems. NP004-29337-00040 is the reference no.


----------



## kish199

i have lodged my Application(SS Vic) to DIAC 190 visa
is paystub or payslips a must for 190 visa


----------



## HFZ

Jonathan1980 said:


> Saw your timeline, it took you more than 2 months to get CO allocated. I thought 8 weeks is a standard ? Whats happen to your case ?


CO allocations vary from time to time depending on applications intake and backlog etc.

It used to be 10 weeks plus previously and now situation is improved, similarly backlog situation at Global Health for Medicals is improving too now.


----------



## ilayarajamtm

hi seniors and udaya 

I got allocated CO Name DC any idea how he should be senior pls advice me
thanks in advance I applied visa on may 17th

thanks
raja


----------



## udayNSW

ilayarajamtm said:


> hi seniors and udaya
> 
> I got allocated CO Name DC any idea how he should be senior pls advice me
> thanks in advance I applied visa on may 17th
> 
> thanks
> raja


Hi Ilayarajamtm,

I have got the same CO assigned to me,
I think he has a lot of applications to deal with and i sent him a email a week ago and didnt get a response till now..


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

andyv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help on below points:
> 1) PCC- As I am in india right now, Should I approach my area police station directly for this? Do I need to carry some PCC template with me as well?
> 2) For medical- I checked out the Panel doctor name and address in my city, Should I call them to book an appointment? Also need to carry any doc with me here also.
> 
> As you have completed both the above task, I ll appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Hi,

You need to get the indian PCC from Passport Seva Kendra [http://passportindia.gov.in/]. Create a login and apply for Police clearance certificate online. PCC can be taken from the location where you are currently staying and have stayed for more than a year. If you have not completed a year at your currenct location then might be you have to take it from the previous location. They provide all the details. There is a seperate thread for PCC try finding it out. If I get the link I will paste in this thread.

Let me know if you need any further details.

Thanks and Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Well Then. Now I have successfully lodged my 190 visa application. Waiting for CO to contact me sometime this month hopefully


----------



## udayNSW

dahalrosan said:


> Well Then. Now I have successfully lodged my 190 visa application. Waiting for CO to contact me sometime this month hopefully


I like your confidence buddy, :boxing:
I wish you all the very best.


----------



## Devang

udayNSW said:


> I like your confidence buddy, :boxing:
> I wish you all the very best.


All the best


----------



## Rocky Balboa

udayNSW said:


> I like your confidence buddy, :boxing:
> I wish you all the very best.



Thank you so much Uday. I hope you get grant soon.

Now then, I am waiting for my PCC from Germany, have to make one in Nepal. In the meantime, I would like to get the medicals done before the CO is assigned. Have to submit Form 80 and Passport Change form as my new passport will be issued soon.
Since I didnt claim any points for work experience I guess CO wont need that. 

What else should i bother about? How do i get referral to contact the medical center .any idea?


----------



## udayNSW

dahalrosan said:


> Thank you so much Uday. I hope you get grant soon.
> 
> Now then, I am waiting for my PCC from Germany, have to make one in Nepal. In the meantime, I would like to get the medicals done before the CO is assigned. Have to submit Form 80 and Passport Change form as my new passport will be issued soon.
> Since I didnt claim any points for work experience I guess CO wont need that.
> 
> What else should i bother about? How do i get referral to contact the medical center .any idea?


Once you login to the evisa application you will have a tab named "Organize your health examinations" and you have to print referral letter and call your health center and schedule a appointment and get the meds done,

And upload all your payslips and offer and releiving letters and Form 80 well in advance.


----------



## oslopoms

how do you guys check your status? i go to Department of Immigration & Citizenship and type in the trn number, passport number and birthday of the main applicant but it just says error 500 and have always said that..whats wrong? is it big/small letters? please help-its so fristrating..


----------



## cprem79

oslopoms said:


> how do you guys check your status? i go to Department of Immigration & Citizenship and type in the trn number, passport number and birthday of the main applicant but it just says error 500 and have always said that..whats wrong? is it big/small letters? please help-its so fristrating..


That link is never working.
If you want to login your eVisa try the below link:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Guys, Why should we certify the document when we can scan and upload it directly? I understand that certification stating 'TRUE COPY OF ORIGINAL DOCUMENT' stamped by Public notary seems reasonable but scanning the original and uploading directly for online application is th standar procedure I know so far..thats how I did it while lodging my EOI application. I have scanned all the documents directly without certifying them. 

Please provide your opinion? Should i visit public notary again.


----------



## Devang

dahalrosan said:


> Guys, Why should we certify the document when we can scan and upload it directly? I understand that certification stating 'TRUE COPY OF ORIGINAL DOCUMENT' stamped by Public notary seems reasonable but scanning the original and uploading directly for online application is th standar procedure I know so far..thats how I did it while lodging my EOI application. I have scanned all the documents directly without certifying them.
> 
> Please provide your opinion? Should i visit public notary again.


U don't have to certify if you are uploading original color scanned documents


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Devang said:


> U don't have to certify if you are uploading original color scanned documents


Thanks Devang! what about work related evidence if i am claiming any points..do i need to upload them? or should wait for CO


----------



## Devang

dahalrosan said:


> Thanks Devang! what about work related evidence if i am claiming any points..do i need to upload them? or should wait for CO


don't think so there is any harm in uploading or if you want you can just wait for co to be assigned it is completely to you


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ok

CO:clap2: Do you hear me?


----------



## alireza_sh

Finally got the International Police clearance certificate after 4 months.

How long should I wait???
(


----------



## nazarwaheed

udayNSW said:


> Nope bro,
> Still Waiting for CO,
> What about you??


UDay

told ya. i am not in a hurry really i will wait until my IED to be honest. I have to finish the current job contract and then also get some certs done for Aussie job market or get admission in phd. u know anything that will be better. Also my spouse needs to clear AMC. so all this in ten month time (i am guessing my IED will be June 2014)

moreover the delay is as i told u before due to my sons' (yes both of them ) had name spellings issue. different on ID than on their PP. 

And also this Saudi PCC is killing me. Australian Embassy Riyad !! No one picks up the phone nor replies while i need a letter from them to submit to the police dept here in my city.


----------



## mayankp

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to get the indian PCC from Passport Seva Kendra [http://passportindia.gov.in/]. Create a login and apply for Police clearance certificate online. PCC can be taken from the location where you are currently staying and have stayed for more than a year. If you have not completed a year at your currenct location then might be you have to take it from the previous location. They provide all the details. There is a seperate thread for PCC try finding it out. If I get the link I will paste in this thread.
> 
> Let me know if you need any further details.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Abhishek


Hey Abhishek

Looking at your time line, it seems that you submitted your Medical and PCC before allocation of CO. Don't we need to wait for CO to ask for Medical and PCC? Can we do it by ourselves before allocation of CO or any communication from DIAC? Is it advisable?


----------



## WailKasha

mayankp said:


> Hey Abhishek
> 
> Looking at your time line, it seems that you submitted your Medical and PCC before allocation of CO. Don't we need to wait for CO to ask for Medical and PCC? Can we do it by ourselves before allocation of CO or any communication from DIAC? Is it advisable?


It is better to wait for CO to ask for Medical and PCC and it is the other way to confirm She/He satisfied with other document as happened with me.


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

Hi,

Any idea how ca I check if my medicals have been reffered or not? I have applied on 27th May and got my medicals done on 4th June. CO has been assigned but my agent says they have not heard anything from them yet.

Since it is quite some time, I am worried as my agent says since they have not heard anything from my CO they are assuming that my medicals have been refered.

Apart from mail sent by CO any other way to check medicall status?

Raj....


----------



## pallavishri

Dear Forum Members,

I have a query and would be grateful if one of you could answer it for me.

With regards to mine and my family's medical tests; me and my daughter went for it on 11th June and my husband on 13th June. On 20th June, upon asking, one of the clinic staff confirmed that they have uploaded all our test results. I asked them how do i know if our results are fine. They said that they cannot disclose the results, but if there was an issue in any of the tests results, doctor would have called us for further investigation and re-tests, etc.

Meanwhile, our health examination links kept disappearing and reappearing like it happened to almost all of us in the forum. Now for the last 3-4 days, whenever I try checking the "Organize Health" Link, for me and my daughter, the information sheet says that our results have been submitted to DIAC and all the exam status shows "Completed". But for my husband, it says the below:

"This letter outlines the status of the immigration health examinations that you have undertaken at an eMedical clinic. Note: the status of an individual examination will not appear as "complete" in the Exam list below until your case has been submitted to DIAC. This may not occur until any pathology results are finalised after you have left the clinic."

Apart from the above message, his exam status of the 3 tests show as below:

xxx - Incomplete
xxx - Complete
xxx - Required 

However, he completed all his tests on the day he went for medicals. 

To clarify on the above, I again called up the clinic this morning and told them about the above mentioned issue. They gave me the same answer as before, that they have uploaded all the test results for 3 of us already, but did not mention the dates to me, since they were not very keen on re-opening their records. 

Now I do not know, whether the health link is showing this due to a bug or what is the exact reason for this status.

Can someone help if any of you have experienced or heard about a similar issue from somebody?

Cheers,


----------



## zdeveloper

nazarwaheed said:


> UDay
> 
> told ya. i am not in a hurry really i will wait until my IED to be honest. I have to finish the current job contract and then also get some certs done for Aussie job market or get admission in phd. u know anything that will be better. Also my spouse needs to clear AMC. so all this in ten month time (i am guessing my IED will be June 2014)
> 
> moreover the delay is as i told u before due to my sons' (yes both of them ) had name spellings issue. different on ID than on their PP.
> 
> And also this Saudi PCC is killing me. Australian Embassy Riyad !! No one picks up the phone nor replies while i need a letter from them to submit to the police dept here in my city.


Just send them an Email (Attaching your passport copy along with Iqama copy) to:

[email protected]
OR
[email protected]

I called and requested them for the letters, and they asked me to Email my passport copy and Iqama, then provided me with in 2 days. And PCC here in Riyadh also took 2 days as well...


----------



## cprem79

mayankp said:


> Hey Abhishek
> 
> Looking at your time line, it seems that you submitted your Medical and PCC before allocation of CO. Don't we need to wait for CO to ask for Medical and PCC? Can we do it by ourselves before allocation of CO or any communication from DIAC? Is it advisable?


YES you can do your medicals and obtain your PCC BEFORE CO is allocated.
Why need to wait for CO to tell you, when both are mandatory?


----------



## mayankp

WailKasha said:


> It is better to wait for CO to ask for Medical and PCC and it is the other way to confirm She/He satisfied with other document as happened with me.


Thanks for the guidance. 

Congratulations to you for getting grant. All the best.


----------



## mayankp

cprem79 said:


> YES you can do your medicals and obtain your PCC BEFORE CO is allocated.
> Why need to wait for CO to tell you, when both are mandatory?


Thanks for the guidance. I will take my agent's advise on it. In a way you are correct, if it is mandatory, why to wait.


----------



## robertmurray7782

This is what it takes to get fast tracked!

BBC Sport - Ashes 2013: Fawad Ahmed fast-tracked to boost Australia


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Anybody outside Germany who applied for PCC?. They told me they can not post to my home address for safety reasons. Thus I told them to send it to my German Embassy. Nomral processing time is one week. Anyone...


----------



## pallavishri

From where do we know the priority based occupations?



Jonathan1980 said:


> I talked to a guy seems to be new in his role and he told me straight away the priority based on occupation. I believe SOL and Invitation already reflect the priority and from that point everything should be on first come first serve.
> 
> Also I asked if on shore/off shore is any different and he said no. I hope to see their priority list. We will probably see someone apply in July and and get CO allocated quickly.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

mayankp said:


> Hey Abhishek
> 
> Looking at your time line, it seems that you submitted your Medical and PCC before allocation of CO. Don't we need to wait for CO to ask for Medical and PCC? Can we do it by ourselves before allocation of CO or any communication from DIAC? Is it advisable?


Hi Mayank,

Looking at the CO allocation trend I went ahead for Medicals and PCC. PCC generally takes 1 month so I went ahead and got the PCC. Also the date mentioned on the PCC is the date you collect it so no matter if you got your PCC ready on 1st of May and you collect it from PSK on 17th of may then the date mentioned on the PCC will be 17th May  .

Yes we can always do Meds and PCC ourselves, indeed nowdays PCC can not be done by agents, you need to go yourself to PSK and stand in queue and complete all the formalities.

Generally CO asks for only those documents which you have not uploaded. If everything is uploaded then you can even get the grant letter directly before any other communication from CO [I read this on this thread itself ]

Medicals just takes 1 day to complete and 3-4 days to upload so it can be done when CO asks also whereas PCC generally takes time based on different parameters so if you want you can go ahead with PCC. But let me warn you that your last entry dates depends on the date of PCC and Medicals which ever is earlier. Suppose your medicals were on 10th June 2013 and PCC on 20th June 2013 then your last entry will be 9th June 2014 [Again it totaly depends upon the CO :fingerscrossed:].

Thanks and Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I read somewhere that state nominated applicant get priority processing. In my case, I got invitation in the same day. I applied today. Lets see how quickly do I get the CO allocated. I think the occupation-in-demand get prioritized first and they deal their application first.


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

Hi,

Any idea how ca I check if my medicals have been reffered or not? I have applied on 27th May and got my medicals done on 4th June. CO has been assigned but my agent says they have not heard anything from them yet.

Since it is quite some time, I am worried as my agent says since they have not heard anything from my CO they are assuming that my medicals have been refered.

Apart from mail sent by CO any other way to check medicall status?

Raj....


----------



## mayankp

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi Mayank,
> 
> Looking at the CO allocation trend I went ahead for Medicals and PCC. PCC generally takes 1 month so I went ahead and got the PCC. Also the date mentioned on the PCC is the date you collect it so no matter if you got your PCC ready on 1st of May and you collect it from PSK on 17th of may then the date mentioned on the PCC will be 17th May  .
> 
> Yes we can always do Meds and PCC ourselves, indeed nowdays PCC can not be done by agents, you need to go yourself to PSK and stand in queue and complete all the formalities.
> 
> Generally CO asks for only those documents which you have not uploaded. If everything is uploaded then you can even get the grant letter directly before any other communication from CO [I read this on this thread itself ]
> 
> Medicals just takes 1 day to complete and 3-4 days to upload so it can be done when CO asks also whereas PCC generally takes time based on different parameters so if you want you can go ahead with PCC. But let me warn you that your last entry dates depends on the date of PCC and Medicals which ever is earlier. Suppose your medicals were on 10th June 2013 and PCC on 20th June 2013 then your last entry will be 9th June 2014 [Again it totaly depends upon the CO :fingerscrossed:].
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Abhishek


Hey Abhishek...Thanks a lot for such a detailed guidance. I completely understood the consequences. Looking at above explanation, I feel it is better to start process of PCC, medicals can be done when CO asks for.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

mayankp said:


> Hey Abhishek...Thanks a lot for such a detailed guidance. I completely understood the consequences. Looking at above explanation, I feel it is better to start process of PCC, medicals can be done when CO asks for.


Hi Mayank,

This is what I thought at the time I started my process, but my PCC was generated ultra quick . I dont know what happned to Pune PSK and the Police department. I got my PCC in 1-2 weeks time .


Thanks and Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## mamunmaziz

HI !
Is there anybody recently got grant from Team 2, Adelaide , CO initial TS. ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

pallavishri said:


> From where do we know the priority based occupations?


Client Service Charter


----------



## pallavishri

Thanks.



dahalrosan said:


> Client Service Charter


----------



## pallavishri

Can someone please respond to this?




pallavishri said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I have a query and would be grateful if one of you could answer it for me.
> 
> With regards to mine and my family's medical tests; me and my daughter went for it on 11th June and my husband on 13th June. On 20th June, upon asking, one of the clinic staff confirmed that they have uploaded all our test results. I asked them how do i know if our results are fine. They said that they cannot disclose the results, but if there was an issue in any of the tests results, doctor would have called us for further investigation and re-tests, etc.
> 
> Meanwhile, our health examination links kept disappearing and reappearing like it happened to almost all of us in the forum. Now for the last 3-4 days, whenever I try checking the "Organize Health" Link, for me and my daughter, the information sheet says that our results have been submitted to DIAC and all the exam status shows "Completed". But for my husband, it says the below:
> 
> "This letter outlines the status of the immigration health examinations that you have undertaken at an eMedical clinic. Note: the status of an individual examination will not appear as "complete" in the Exam list below until your case has been submitted to DIAC. This may not occur until any pathology results are finalised after you have left the clinic."
> 
> Apart from the above message, his exam status of the 3 tests show as below:
> 
> xxx - Incomplete
> xxx - Complete
> xxx - Required
> 
> However, he completed all his tests on the day he went for medicals.
> 
> To clarify on the above, I again called up the clinic this morning and told them about the above mentioned issue. They gave me the same answer as before, that they have uploaded all the test results for 3 of us already, but did not mention the dates to me, since they were not very keen on re-opening their records.
> 
> Now I do not know, whether the health link is showing this due to a bug or what is the exact reason for this status.
> 
> Can someone help if any of you have experienced or heard about a similar issue from somebody?
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## needpr

Hello,

I got the invite for 189 on July 1 and I have started the process of applying visa. But to my surprise I didn't see any place where I can upload my documents and system straightway took me to payment page.

Can you guys please let me know at what place do we upload documents? Does it happen before or after fee payment?

Thanks.


----------



## VenuKumar

mah22 said:


> ohh my gooooodddd!!!! I still dont believe it.....
> 
> I got my visa...Thanks to my CO (BH) !!!
> 
> After speaking to CO this morning, I was prepared to wait for another month or so...but thanks to god....
> 
> All the best to you and hope you get golden email soon!!!!!!!



This is awesomee, Congratulationsssss. Finally a grant from BH... :clap2:


----------



## Sanje

pallavishri said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I have a query and would be grateful if one of you could answer it for me.
> 
> With regards to mine and my family's medical tests; me and my daughter went for it on 11th June and my husband on 13th June. On 20th June, upon asking, one of the clinic staff confirmed that they have uploaded all our test results. I asked them how do i know if our results are fine. They said that they cannot disclose the results, but if there was an issue in any of the tests results, doctor would have called us for further investigation and re-tests, etc.
> 
> Meanwhile, our health examination links kept disappearing and reappearing like it happened to almost all of us in the forum. Now for the last 3-4 days, whenever I try checking the "Organize Health" Link, for me and my daughter, the information sheet says that our results have been submitted to DIAC and all the exam status shows "Completed". But for my husband, it says the below:
> 
> "This letter outlines the status of the immigration health examinations that you have undertaken at an eMedical clinic. Note: the status of an individual examination will not appear as "complete" in the Exam list below until your case has been submitted to DIAC. This may not occur until any pathology results are finalised after you have left the clinic."
> 
> Apart from the above message, his exam status of the 3 tests show as below:
> 
> xxx - Incomplete
> xxx - Complete
> xxx - Required
> 
> However, he completed all his tests on the day he went for medicals.
> 
> To clarify on the above, I again called up the clinic this morning and told them about the above mentioned issue. They gave me the same answer as before, that they have uploaded all the test results for 3 of us already, but did not mention the dates to me, since they were not very keen on re-opening their records.
> 
> Now I do not know, whether the health link is showing this due to a bug or what is the exact reason for this status.
> 
> Can someone help if any of you have experienced or heard about a similar issue from somebody?
> 
> Cheers,


what are test u faced ? (ex: Blood, urioan, any other ..) 
How long it takes for medical test?


----------



## pallavishri

We faced blood-urine test, chest x-ray and medical consultation with the doctor. It took about 2 hours for the entire process to finish.




Sanje said:


> what are test u faced ? (ex: Blood, urioan, any other ..)
> How long it takes for medical test?


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

Waiting for a reply.Can someone please reply..



Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea how ca I check if my medicals have been reffered or not? I have applied on 27th May and got my medicals done on 4th June. CO has been assigned but my agent says they have not heard anything from them yet.
> 
> Since it is quite some time, I am worried as my agent says since they have not heard anything from my CO they are assuming that my medicals have been reffered.
> 
> Apart from mail sent by CO any other way to check medical status?
> 
> Raj....


----------



## udayNSW

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Waiting for a reply.Can someone please reply..


Your CO is the only person who can confirm this Raj.


----------



## Sanje

HI UdayNSW,

Today i got my Visa invitation and need to know the next steps.
I need to add my wife and baby. (hope to pay AUD 4020 instead of wife English requirement)

1. when i click the "Apply Visa" button, do i need to pay all the money (myself,wife,baby=3060+1760+765)?

2) if not, at what stage should i pay main visa fees

3). what the immediate documents and thngs need to ready when i click "apply visa " button.

please help mee


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

udayNSW said:


> Your CO is the only person who can confirm this Raj.


But have not heard a single word from them


----------



## josh.machine

needpr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got the invite for 189 on July 1 and I have started the process of applying visa. But to my surprise I didn't see any place where I can upload my documents and system straightway took me to payment page.
> 
> Can you guys please let me know at what place do we upload documents? Does it happen before or after fee payment?
> 
> Thanks.


As per previous inputs it happens after payment


----------



## udayNSW

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> But have not heard a single word from them


Me neither,
I applied on May 17th.


----------



## udayNSW

Sanje said:


> HI UdayNSW,
> 
> Today i got my Visa invitation and need to know the next steps.
> I need to add my wife and baby. (hope to pay AUD 4020 instead of wife English requirement)
> 
> 1. when i click the "Apply Visa" button, do i need to pay all the money (myself,wife,baby=3060+1760+765)?
> 
> 2) if not, at what stage should i pay main visa fees
> 
> 3). what the immediate documents and thngs need to ready when i click "apply visa " button.
> 
> please help mee


I am not sure about this Buddy because i didnt use the new system,
I think you will have to pay the complete amount at the same time,
Once you pay the fee you will be getting a TRN number and you will have to set a password for it and you can login to the e visa page and you can upload all your documents there.


----------



## gtaark

Hello..

I have applied 190 visa on May 23 and still no sign of Case Officer..5 weeks and 5 days have passed

Anyone is experiencing this issue??


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

udayNSW said:


> Me neither,
> I applied on May 17th.


Uday,

From which team your CO is?

Raj...


----------



## udayNSW

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Uday,
> 
> From which team your CO is?
> 
> Raj...


Team 33 Brisbane.
urs?


----------



## Sanje

udayNSW said:


> I am not sure about this Buddy because i didnt use the new system,
> I think you will have to pay the complete amount at the same time,
> Once you pay the fee you will be getting a TRN number and you will have to set a password for it and you can login to the e visa page and you can upload all your documents there.



Thanks. 

Anyway u applied alone or with spouse?


----------



## gtaark

Hello..

I have applied 190 visa on May 23 and still no sign of Case Officer..5 weeks and 5 days have passed

Anyone has experienced this issue??


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

udayNSW said:


> Team 33 Brisbane.
> urs?


Team 31 Brisbane


----------



## kish199

*paystub must?*

i have lodged my Application(SS Vic) to DIAC 190 visa
is paystub or payslips a must for 190 visa
and
further
is adelaide CO faster than brisbane?


----------



## robertmurray7782

Everyone asks that about Adelaide vs Brisbane (I did also). No one knows. Hope in randomness is what I always say!


----------



## vijay_k

pallavishri said:


> We faced blood-urine test, chest x-ray and medical consultation with the doctor. It took about 2 hours for the entire process to finish.


Hi Pallavi,
For me and my wife the status shows submitted to DIAC and its all completed status.
But for my kid it shows as case has not yet been submitted to DIAC and InComplete status against test.

All of us completed the medicals on same day.
At the end of the information sheet there is date for consent given so this might be the date uploaded by clinic though not sure about this.

It looks like the DIAC site is not stable and keep giving issues.

So no need to worry about this...

I think once the CO is allocated you can request for your results for your future reference.


----------



## shaikjalal

*Invited .. But still waiting*

All my documents are ready .. Still waiting  .. 
My Credit card limit is not enough  .. They say it will take 7 working days to get back .. Damn it..!!!

Anyways I had a question.. In form you fill before making payment, there question asking if medicals have been done ! I got my medical reference letter which has HAB# 
Do I enter these?
They also ask for summary .. What do I write der as I have completed the tests yet.. Maybe this weekend will get it done..
Please advise


----------



## Aleck

It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone here that I got the Golden mail yesterday.


Date of Visa Application 22 May 2013 (My agent told me that it was on 17th May, I guess payment and other stuff got cleared on 22nd May)

Granted : 01 July, 2013

Skills : Analyst Programmer - > 261311

Would like to thank everyone in this forum for their guidance.


----------



## vijay_k

Aleck said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone here that I got the Golden mail yesterday.
> 
> 
> Date of Visa Application 22 May 2013 (My agent told me that it was on 17th May, I guess payment and other stuff got cleared on 22nd May)
> 
> Granted : 01 July, 2013
> 
> Skills : Analyst Programmer - > 261311
> 
> Would like to thank everyone in this forum for their guidance.


Excellent....Congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jogiyogi

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello everyone,
> We have finally been granted our visa after a long and arduous wait.
> Thankyou everyone for your help and support.


Many many congratulations.


----------



## anshuashu

I hav to pay 4620$ but my card limit is just 4000$..is there any other alternative for the payment?


----------



## jogiyogi

burge said:


> guyz, after four months of doing my medicals, and the organize medical link disappeared from my page, i just noticed it come back up online today. upon clicking on the link, it shows (eMedicals) a series of questions to which i can answer *not selected/yes/no*. i'd like to know if this has happened to anyone and what should i do? should i go ahead and answer the questions, then submit it? guyz, thanks in advance. i have spoken with my CO often and as at last week, she did not mention medicals being referred.


I am on the same table as yours. I believe they have just upgraded their system and gradually they are transferring all records to the applications. In my opinion it should be gone in couple of days. However I am planning to call DIAC tomorrow regarding this issue.


----------



## jogiyogi

mayankp said:


> Hey Abhishek
> 
> Looking at your time line, it seems that you submitted your Medical and PCC before allocation of CO. Don't we need to wait for CO to ask for Medical and PCC? Can we do it by ourselves before allocation of CO or any communication from DIAC? Is it advisable?


Hi Mayank,

Generally, applicants are doing their medicals before CO allocation since it saves time. Eventually CO has to ask for it and we have to provide.

Having said that, please keep in mind that your first entry in Australia depends on these vital documents (PCC and Medical). It is exactly within 1 year of your PCC or Medical date whichever is earlier.

Seniors are requested to throw some light on it.


----------



## jogiyogi

mamunmaziz said:


> HI !
> Is there anybody recently got grant from Team 2, Adelaide , CO initial TS. ?


No one I believe, No grant news, no communication from CO T2
They are on holidays I think.


----------



## Devang

Aleck said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone here that I got the Golden mail yesterday.
> 
> 
> Date of Visa Application 22 May 2013 (My agent told me that it was on 17th May, I guess payment and other stuff got cleared on 22nd May)
> 
> Granted : 01 July, 2013
> 
> Skills : Analyst Programmer - > 261311
> 
> Would like to thank everyone in this forum for their guidance.


Congratulations!!!!!! Do you have information whether when co was allocated and whether he contacted you


----------



## nazarwaheed

zdeveloper said:


> Just send them an Email (Attaching your passport copy along with Iqama copy) to:
> 
> [email protected]
> OR
> [email protected]
> 
> I called and requested them for the letters, and they asked me to Email my passport copy and Iqama, then provided me with in 2 days. And PCC here in Riyadh also took 2 days as well...


i had sent everything on the second email u mentioned above dear. and also had a chat with the lady who said she will let me know in 15 days but i has been 18 days and no respond. They seldom pick a call.

by the way what number did u call at?? please let me know. thanks


----------



## udayNSW

anshuashu said:


> I hav to pay 4620$ but my card limit is just 4000$..is there any other alternative for the payment?


No other option buddy,
You can use only creditcard.


----------



## Devang

Hey All,

I checked evisa website for me and my spouse and it also says all test completed and submitted to diac on 28th june and also gives the date when we attempted our medicals and the name of the medical center


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I checked evisa website for me and my spouse and it also says all test completed and submitted to diac on 28th june and also gives the date when we attempted our medicals and the name of the medical center


Same is with everyone Devang,
Its a system glitch.


----------



## Devang

udayNSW said:


> Same is with everyone Devang,
> Its a system glitch.


Maybe however besides 28th june which if common for all other details completely match with what I have


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> Maybe however besides 28th june which if common for all other details completely match with what I have


I have the same date as well (Jun 28th) Devang.


----------



## robertmurray7782

Merged Medicals forum is the same trend


----------



## Devang

udayNSW said:


> Same is with everyone Devang,
> Its a system glitch.


Maybe however besides 28th june which if common for all other details completely match with what I have


----------



## mindfreak

Hi guys,

I need some expert opinion on this matter.

On 16th April, I applied for the 476 visa and I am still awaiting a CO to be assigned towards my application. Since this visa is priority exempted and was taking too long, I researched into my case and applied for State Sponsorship which got accepted and I recently applied for the subclass 190 visa on 27th june 2013.

My aim is to go back to Australia asap. I have lived in Aus for 5 years and returned back to India after my student visa expired (I was too dumb not too apply for the 485 visa in time )

Now my questions are:

1) Lets say if I was to get my 476 visa approved. Could I board a flight to Australia and await the outcome of the 190 visa while being onshore in Australia? Or would I have to be in India when the outcome of 190 visa comes up?

2) Would the outcome of the 476 visa in anyway affect my chances of getting the subclass 190 visa approved? For instance lets say if my 476 visa application was rejected for the sake of an example.

3) I am hoping to hear from a CO reg my 476 application sooner than 190. Would the same set of medicals be enough towards both the applications?

Really need some expert input in regards to this matter, would appreciate any info.

Thanks


----------



## andy2013

Could a kind hearted answer my following question?
Got 190 nsw invitation as analyst programmer yesterday. I have 1 year Australian work experience and for this what document is required? I have the following:
Payslips, Tax return(notice of assessment) & a employment letter which I submitted for ACS.
My question is, do I need to face to supply any other document?

Also, my employer business is active but going to close down soon. Their phone and website is not active now. Is this would be an issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zdeveloper

nazarwaheed said:


> i had sent everything on the second email u mentioned above dear. and also had a chat with the lady who said she will let me know in 15 days but i has been 18 days and no respond. They seldom pick a call.
> 
> by the way what number did u call at?? please let me know. thanks


I just sent you a private message with all the details... You received it ???


----------



## asherasher

Congratulations Buddy...


----------



## ravviv

anshuashu said:


> I hav to pay 4620$ but my card limit is just 4000$..is there any other alternative for the payment?


Try to pay as credit card will allow over the limit.I had done the during my payment.also do the payment of the over due on the same day of ur txn to avoid penalty.


----------



## SmartBenny

Aleck said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to inform everyone here that I got the Golden mail yesterday.
> 
> 
> Date of Visa Application 22 May 2013 (My agent told me that it was on 17th May, I guess payment and other stuff got cleared on 22nd May)
> 
> Granted : 01 July, 2013
> 
> Skills : Analyst Programmer - > 261311
> 
> Would like to thank everyone in this forum for their guidance.


Hi Aleck,
Congratulations.
And Can you tell me by what date you have to enter into Australia?
Have you seen grant letter?


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Senior mates,

I have little enquiry regarding Organize your health examination. 

1. Should I submit the record of medical history before visiting panel doctor for medical examinations? Or just now?

2. View client declaration (regarding health): When should I submit the signed declaration?
Do I have to take it to panel doctor?

Thanks


----------



## mandl

Dear members, I got a general question.

I have submitted my 190 application on 13 May 2013. On 12 June 2013, I called immigration department and I was told that I got allocated a case officer. On the same date, I email my case officer and she said my application was only allocated to her recently and she has not done any preliminary assessment of my application yet. I have not heard anything from her since then. 

Do you think it is a good idea for me to email her and chase up?


----------



## cprem79

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Senior mates,
> 
> I have little enquiry regarding Organize your health examination.
> 
> 1. Should I submit the record of medical history before visiting panel doctor for medical examinations? Or just now?
> 
> 2. View client declaration (regarding health): When should I submit the signed declaration?
> Do I have to take it to panel doctor?
> 
> Thanks


1) Yes, you can fill up the medical record history before you visit the doctor but no need to carry that.
In my case, I filled up but when I went to the medical center, they asked me to fill the same on paper again.

2) Just the referral letter is enough. But you have to sign the client declaration anyway at the medical center. I recommend you do both on eVisa page and at the hospital.


----------



## raminbdjp

How can one understand that CO has been allocated?


----------



## raminbdjp

cprem79 said:


> 1) Yes, you can fill up the medical record history before you visit the doctor but no need to carry that.
> In my case, I filled up but when I went to the medical center, they asked me to fill the same on paper again.
> 
> 2) Just the referral letter is enough. But you have to sign the client declaration anyway at the medical center. I recommend you do both on eVisa page and at the hospital.



Dear mate,

Thank you very much for your kind and valuable information.


----------



## cprem79

raminbdjp said:


> How can one understand that CO has been allocated?


The standard time is 4-5 weeks and you will receive an email from your allotted CO (if any further documents required).
If it gets further delayed, you have to call DIAC and check.


----------



## Deshdeep

Beware if you would use HDFC Credit card 

As they will bill you at a higher currency rate then what is normally going on the day of transaction. Plus they will charge you 3.25% of the amount of your foreign transaction as "Foreign Currency Conversion Mark Up Charges" - Total ****.


----------



## raminbdjp

Today my uploaded documents have turned to received from required. What is the significance of it?


----------



## cprem79

raminbdjp said:


> Today my uploaded documents have turned to received from required. What is the significance of it?


Nothing much to concern.
That is normal.
It just means your documents are received by DIAC.


----------



## expa2020a

I noticed the same 15 pt eMedical form on my account. I filled up the e.Medical form , it was nothing , generated just a confirmation letter for medical test appointment.


Putting on my IT hat and thinking out loud, I can speculate that if a fix or new enhancement is rolled out in an IT system , the changes are applicable to transactional data created after the fix date and it does not usually retrofit the transactional data ( our online accounts ) already created 





jogiyogi said:


> I am on the same table as yours. I believe they have just upgraded their system and gradually they are transferring all records to the applications. In my opinion it should be gone in couple of days. However I am planning to call DIAC tomorrow regarding this issue.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by burge
> guyz, after four months of doing my medicals, and the organize medical link disappeared from my page, i just noticed it come back up online today. upon clicking on the link, it shows (eMedicals) a series of questions to which i can answer not selected/yes/no. i'd like to know if this has happened to anyone and what should i do? should i go ahead and answer the questions, then submit it? guyz, thanks in advance. i have spoken with my CO often and as at last week, she did not mention medicals being referred.
> .


----------



## frodo12

*CO allocation*

Anyone who has applied in the last week of May or later and has been allocated a CO ? Going by comments in this thread, I was of the opinion that a CO is *usually* allocated in a month's time. Looks like I will have to wait for the stipulated 8 weeks 

Couple other points :

Even though I have front loaded all the required documents, including PCC and Meds, I still see 2 links on the eVisa application - medicals and form 80. I am assuming that is an application specific aberration, and CO, one allocated, will have access to my uploaded documents. Or should I call DIAC for clarification ?​


----------



## Jonathan1980

frodo12 said:


> Anyone who has applied in the last week of May or later and has been allocated a CO ? Going by comments in this thread, I was of the opinion that a CO is *usually* allocated in a month's time. Looks like I will have to wait for the stipulated 8 weeks
> 
> Couple other points :
> 
> Even though I have front loaded all the required documents, including PCC and Meds, I still see 2 links on the eVisa application - medicals and form 80. I am assuming that is an application specific aberration, and CO, one allocated, will have access to my uploaded documents. Or should I call DIAC for clarification ?​


I heard one applied in Jun 15 and got CO two weeks later. Thats one from India. They got priority system. Everything is transparent only to the EOI. I appkied Jun 3rd , not heard of any thing as well


----------



## mandl

dear all, my case officer is bk, and i found it out when i called immi department last month.
after that, i sent her an email and she told me she was recently allocated to my application and has not done any preliminary assessment yet and cannot tell me if any document is missing.

how long does it usually take for her to get back to us if we need to provide any further document? 

thanks for your help =)


----------



## abakik

hi guys,
after receiving my invite on 1st of July, I submitted my application for 189 yesterday. I paid the visa fee and got the acknowledgement email. however, i cant find any place or link to upload the documents. are the links sent through email? would it be related to recent technical problems?
thanks


----------



## cprem79

abakik said:


> hi guys,
> after receiving my invite on 1st of July, I submitted my application for 189 yesterday. I paid the visa fee and got the acknowledgement email. however, i cant find any place or link to upload the documents. are the links sent through email? would it be related to recent technical problems?
> thanks


You can goto the below link, login and upload your documents:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## abakik

cprem79 said:


> You can goto the below link, login and upload your documents:
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Thanks very much, yes now I can see all the required links to upload the docs.
don't know why the link is not available on my skillselect page though


----------



## Australia1

frodo12 said:


> Anyone who has applied in the last week of May or later and has been allocated a CO ? Going by comments in this thread, I was of the opinion that a CO is *usually* allocated in a month's time. Looks like I will have to wait for the stipulated 8 weeks
> 
> Couple other points :
> 
> Even though I have front loaded all the required documents, including PCC and Meds, I still see 2 links on the eVisa application - medicals and form 80. I am assuming that is an application specific aberration, and CO, one allocated, will have access to my uploaded documents. Or should I call DIAC for clarification ?​


Good to see that I am not alone. I also applied on 25th May and awaiting a CO to be assigned. I have seen one applicant who applied 20th May and got their visa granted mid June.


----------



## mimfarook

anshuashu said:


> I hav to pay 4620$ but my card limit is just 4000$..is there any other alternative for the payment?


You might want to deposit the balance amount and some excess onto your credit card and then make payment. Thats what I normally do.


----------



## kish199

*paystub must? or no*

i have lodged my Application(SS Vic) to DIAC 190 visa
is paystub or payslips a must for 190 visa
and
further
is adelaide CO faster than brisbane?


----------



## cprem79

kish199 said:


> i have lodged my Application(SS Vic) to DIAC 190 visa
> is paystub or payslips a must for 190 visa
> and
> further
> is adelaide CO faster than brisbane?


I can help you but before, please clarify the below.
1) Have you just lodged your visa application? Have you been acknowledged of receipt of your application?
2) Why are you so concerned about payslips?
3) Is there any specific reason you ask regarding the CO?


----------



## kish199

*paystub*

i have lodged the DIAC 190 visa on july1 so still time for CO alloc
I worked with a company from 2006-2009 in dallas and i didnt keep the payslips


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi all, For me CO allotted on 3rd June, CO asked me to submit 3 years form16, Payslips, company letters with my responsibilities and Medical's. All done and submitted by 19th of June. If all well when can I except the grant? it is will helpful if any one can share there experience. All the best to all and thanks in advance


----------



## Vic2013

Hi a quick question - does front loading PCC, Form 80 and meds really speed up the VISA process?
if so then by how many weeks?

Also which forms apart from Form 80 are required for 190 visa application?
Please guide me seniors - Thanks!


----------



## cprem79

kish199 said:


> i have lodged the DIAC 190 visa on july1 so still time for CO alloc
> I worked with a company from 2006-2009 in dallas and i didnt keep the payslips


kish199, no worries.

Payslips are mostly asked as supporting document of your employment evidence.
However in place of payslips, where unavailable, you can prepare to show bank statements OR taxation documents OR employment contracts OR work experience letters OR a collection of all the above from the companies where you had worked. The more evidence you show, the faster it will help the CO to decide on your case.
This is mainly asked since when you claim points for your overseas work experience, you need to prove that.

Iam not sure enough whether Adelaide or Brisbane CO is faster but why worry about that. You cannot decide your CO anyways.


----------



## cprem79

Vic2013 said:


> Hi a quick question - does front loading PCC, Form 80 and meds really speed up the VISA process?
> if so then by how many weeks?
> 
> Also which forms apart from Form 80 are required for 190 visa application?
> Please guide me seniors - Thanks!


Please visit the below link for step by step process of your application:

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

Moreover all doubts related to medicals are also included in sub links on the website.


----------



## ltrifonov

Vic2013 said:


> Hi a quick question - does front loading PCC, Form 80 and meds really speed up the VISA process?
> if so then by how many weeks?


Well, actually not 
Take a look a t my timeline below... 

The tricky part is, that when CO is assigned, he will open your case, will begin working, and will never contact you. CO contacts only with a reason - requesting documents. When you front-load everything, CO will never contact you, and you will get nervous 

The other thing, which is fully random, therefore cannot be predicted, is whether your meds will be referred or not. Mine were referred with no reason - all my family is completely healthy.

So... it is completely up to you, There are many ppl here lodged AFTER me, who waited for CO to request their medicals, and have got their visas granted once provided. And I'm still here - the healthy front-loader who is waiting 

Good luck!


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

ltrifonov said:


> Well, actually not
> Take a look a t my timeline below...
> 
> The tricky part is, that when CO is assigned, he will open your case, will begin working, and will never contact you. CO contacts only with a reason - requesting documents. When you front-load everything, CO will never contact you, and you will get nervous
> 
> The other thing, which is fully random, therefore cannot be predicted, is whether your meds will be referred or not. Mine were referred with no reason - all my family is completely healthy.
> 
> So... it is completely up to you, There are many ppl here lodged AFTER me, who waited for CO to request their medicals, and have got their visas granted once provided. And I'm still here - the healthy front-loader who is waiting
> 
> Good luck!


How u came to know that ur meds were refered? Did CO updated u or u called DIAC to check?


----------



## ltrifonov

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> How u came to know that ur meds were refered? Did CO updated u or u called DIAC to check?


My CO told me that, however no more details.
only "referred to the MOC for assessment as per normal process" 
Not quite sure what it means...


----------



## cprem79

ltrifonov said:


> My CO told me that, however no more details.
> only "referred to the MOC for assessment as per normal process"
> Not quite sure what it means...


Your med results are sent to be checked by the MOC officer and when it is cleared, your CO will receive it.
This is happening to lot of people here, that's why your CO has mentioned that it is a normal process.
The CO has no authority on this.
When he receives the answers from MOC, he will update you.


----------



## vishsang

tschaudry said:


> When are you moving to Australia? Economy situation in Australia seems to be tough these days.


Hey tschaudry

I am planning to move sometime this month, haven't booked tickets yet. As far as I know, the job market in Australia is down during April-June and picks up in July-August. Then it starts slowing down in September-October and remains that way until February. So I am hoping it is a good time to move now. But it really depends on the sector in which you're trying to find a job, the city etc. When are you planning to move? Good luck!


----------



## vishsang

Congratulations to all those of you who recently got their grants


----------



## nazarwaheed

ltrifonov said:


> My CO told me that, however no more details.
> only "referred to the MOC for assessment as per normal process"
> Not quite sure what it means...


yes cprem is right. this has happened to me as well. they randomly pick up the case and refer to the MOC. among four of us (in my application) 2 of us are referred and dont know how long the decision takes place.

so chill 

and enjoy if u understand this as "jo maza intizaar main hay woh mulakaat main nahi"


----------



## earldro

Must we enter only at the state of sponsorship of cn we do the first landing anywhere in Australia?

My SS is from South Australia.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

For people who have applied through agents....

Does agents do not share login credentails for e visa page?


----------



## robertmurray7782

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> For people who have applied through agents....
> 
> Does agents do not share login credentails for e visa page?


I haven't asked mine for the details as I don't want to second guess every change in status be it a blip or otherwise. 

That being said, if you want them then ask them. There's no legal reason you should not have them I believe (unless the form signed authorising them to act for you also stipulates that you cannot contact DIAC)?


----------



## robertmurray7782

earldro said:


> Must we enter only at the state of sponsorship of cn we do the first landing anywhere in Australia?
> 
> My SS is from South Australia.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Think you can enter anywhere but must obviously settle in the state. That's what my agent told me.


----------



## vijay_k

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> For people who have applied through agents....
> 
> Does agents do not share login credentails for e visa page?


Agent means "MARA" your talking about???
My application is lodged by "Migration consultants" internally they use MARA agent.

I was given my credential to verify all the information they entered and also to track the progress.


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi all, For me CO allotted on 3rd June, CO asked me to submit 3 years form16, Payslips, company letters with my responsibilities and Medical's. All done and submitted by 19th of June. If all well when can I except the grant? it is will helpful if any one can share there experience. All the best to all and thanks in advance


----------



## mindfreak

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, For me CO allotted on 3rd June, CO asked me to submit 3 years form16, Payslips, company letters with my responsibilities and Medical's. All done and submitted by 19th of June. If all well when can I except the grant? it is will helpful if any one can share there experience. All the best to all and thanks in advance


within the next 2 weeks going by many timelines I have observed


----------



## mindfreak

earldro said:


> Must we enter only at the state of sponsorship of cn we do the first landing anywhere in Australia?
> 
> My SS is from South Australia.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


you can land anywhere in Australia, but preferably go on to settle down in the state that sponsored you


----------



## Devang

Are we expecting diac to clear all the backlog of pending applications sooner I mean now that they have entered in the new financial year


----------



## mindfreak

I reckon they should, moreover I have reason to believe that the processing is gonna be much faster now since the temporary visas such as 485 etc will be forwarded to the temporary visa processing centres. 

"Effective 1 July 2013, the processing of Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) visa will transfer from General Skilled Migration to Temporary Visas in Brisbane and Adelaide. There will be minimal impact to clients who have already lodged an application or who will lodge an application in the future. "

Source : Changes to Temporary Graduate (Subclass 485) visa - effective 1 July 2013


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi All, I was planning to upload Form 80. However, I am stuck with the address and date in the 

"_Have you travelled to any countries other than Australia, including any visits back to 
your country of citizenship during the past 10 years (including short stays)?_"

I am not very sure about exact date. Any visits back? what does that mean

"_List, in chronological order, the addresses of the places where you have livedduring the 
last 10 years (including Australia). You must account for every month/year. If you are unable 
to provide an address for any period of time please provide an explanation_. "

I am not sure about exact address. I lived most of the time during past 10 years in Germany.

Morever, when the Police report report comes the date shown in the report should match with the dates I mention in Form 80 right. First I was there in student visa. I have travelled in between in the Tourist visa also. 
However, this is very confusing. Please let me know.


----------



## Jonathan1980

Devang said:


> Are we expecting diac to clear all the backlog of pending applications sooner I mean now that they have entered in the new financial year


yup we should expect that they should clear all applications of last year before moving into new years. With hundred of mil revenue from applications per year they should work harder otherwise out source the job to somewhere else. And well they called us client anyway, so they consider them self as a business and this business need some competition


----------



## Devang

Jonathan1980 said:


> yup we should expect that they should clear all applications of last year before moving into new years. With hundred of mil revenue from applications per year they should work harder otherwise out source the job to somewhere else. And well they called us client anyway, so they consider them self as a business and this business need some competition


----------



## mindfreak

is form 80 mandatory towards subclass 190 applications? What else could be provided insteast of the form 80? any opinions?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Yes. I wish Form 80 didnt exist. It is frustrating to fill it up. Too much nitty gritty details from the past. Anyone please answer my above query.


----------



## ivetka233

all CO officers on holidays,,


----------



## ivetka233

:tongue1:


----------



## ivetka233

how you guys going that message and line with all details of invitation dates etc under the message..?


----------



## Vijay24

Finally uploaded all documents in the website. Even the form 80 too. 

Now I am tensed cos my immigration consultant made a blunder by uploading Diploma certificate in Australia qualifications instead of Overseas qualifications. I hope this won't be of a big issue.

Waiting for Case Officer's email and final steps of the process!


----------



## mindfreak

dahalrosan said:


> Hi All, I was planning to upload Form 80. However, I am stuck with the address and date in the
> 
> "_Have you travelled to any countries other than Australia, including any visits back to
> your country of citizenship during the past 10 years (including short stays)?_"
> 
> I am not very sure about exact date. Any visits back? what does that mean
> 
> "_List, in chronological order, the addresses of the places where you have livedduring the
> last 10 years (including Australia). You must account for every month/year. If you are unable
> to provide an address for any period of time please provide an explanation_. "
> 
> I am not sure about exact address. I lived most of the time during past 10 years in Germany.
> 
> Morever, when the Police report report comes the date shown in the report should match with the dates I mention in Form 80 right. First I was there in student visa. I have travelled in between in the Tourist visa also.
> However, this is very confusing. Please let me know.


I dont think you have to be too concise with your exact dates, but I am sure you can look the exact dates on your passport when its stamped. The address could be the address that u lived at for most of the duration in a particular country.


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Finally uploaded all documents in the website. Even the form 80 too.
> 
> Now I am tensed cos my immigration consultant made a blunder by uploading Diploma certificate in Australia qualifications instead of Overseas qualifications. I hope this won't be of a big issue.
> 
> Waiting for Case Officer's email and final steps of the process!


That wont be a big issue at all, dont worry about those fields as long as u have provided them with the necessary documentation and thats all that matters


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> all CO officers on holidays,,


Here in Australia, people are encouraged to take vacation all the time. With the business of hundred of mil per year w/o competition it will come to this point. The only thing I dont like is the transparency in terms of how they handle the applications. I like the EOI system.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> I dont think you have to be too concise with your exact dates, but I am sure you can look the exact dates on your passport when its stamped. The address could be the address that u lived at for most of the duration in a particular country.



Yes. Exactly its impossible to recollect all the dates, addresses where I lived during the past 10 years. I hope it wont be a big issue. I cant recollect where I lived during my seven years of stay in germany.


----------



## ivetka233

Jonathan1980 said:


> Here in Australia, people are encouraged to take vacation all the time. With the business of hundred of mil per year w/o competition it will come to this point. The only thing I dont like is the transparency in terms of how they handle the applications. I like the EOI system.







yep, such a big business,, should have at least relief staff,,, i dont think so, works like this everything stops.


----------



## cprem79

dahalrosan said:


> Hi All, I was planning to upload Form 80. However, I am stuck with the address and date in the
> 
> "_Have you travelled to any countries other than Australia, including any visits back to
> your country of citizenship during the past 10 years (including short stays)?_"
> 
> I am not very sure about exact date. Any visits back? what does that mean
> 
> "_List, in chronological order, the addresses of the places where you have livedduring the
> last 10 years (including Australia). You must account for every month/year. If you are unable
> to provide an address for any period of time please provide an explanation_. "
> 
> I am not sure about exact address. I lived most of the time during past 10 years in Germany.
> 
> Morever, when the Police report report comes the date shown in the report should match with the dates I mention in Form 80 right. First I was there in student visa. I have travelled in between in the Tourist visa also.
> However, this is very confusing. Please let me know.


Dahalrosan,

Please read carefully,

For the visits (Q45):
Take your passport and note down each and every visit you made to any country no matter how short you stayed there (Includes your home country also) for the past 10 years. It includes student, tourist, resident, vacation all kind of trips.
This is mandatory and you have no other options.

For the address (Q46):
You need to mention the address of the country where you have lived except the ones when you were on tourist or visit, for the past 10 years. It may include staying in your home country as well. You should be careful not to leave out any month.

For the employment (Q47):
You need to write down the address of each employment you undertook for the past 10 years. If you were unemployed for any gaps inbetween, you need to mention that and write how you supported yourself.

PCC: The purpose of the PCC is to show that you are clear from any criminal offences you were in any country cumulatively for 12 months in the past 10 years.
Never mind the dates.


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

vijay_k said:


> Agent means "MARA" your talking about???
> My application is lodged by "Migration consultants" internally they use MARA agent.
> 
> I was given my credential to verify all the information they entered and also to track the progress.


I believe these are not MARA agents as they are operating outside Australia. They are migration consultanta.


----------



## Vijay24

Thanks for your positive words Mindfreak. I have submitted all the documents. Income Tax documents is only of last year's, this year's I am yet to file and that I will receive in August. Before this I was under nontaxable income. So I had not paid any Income Tax. 

Any idea how many days it will take for alloting a case officer? Suppose I lodged my documents on 26th of June?


----------



## cprem79

ivetka233 said:


> how you guys going that message and line with all details of invitation dates etc under the message..?


Quickly go to your profile and update your signature. Simple


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Thanks for your positive words Mindfreak. I have submitted all the documents. Income Tax documents is only of last year's, this year's I am yet to file and that I will receive in August. Before this I was under nontaxable income. So I had not paid any Income Tax.
> 
> Any idea how many days it will take for alloting a case officer? Suppose I lodged my documents on 26th of June?


I lodged mine on 27th, so we're kinda in the same boat as far as the allocation of a CO is concerned. I am hoping we hear from a CO by the end of last week this month and hopefully a grant by mid august, that would be pretty sweet! 

ideally a CO shall be assigned to an application within 5 weeks from the date of the application for subclass 190, anything sooner than that is a bonus!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

We three should get CO assigned on a similar date. Mid- August Grant would be definitely as sweet as candy.


----------



## rahulmenda

mindfreak said:


> within the next 2 weeks going by many timelines I have observed


Thank you dude :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Vijay24

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> I believe these are not MARA agents as they are operating outside Australia. They are migration consultanta.


Nope. This is Y-axis consultants from Hyderabad!


----------



## rahulmenda

mindfreak said:


> I lodged mine on 27th, so we're kinda in the same boat as far as the allocation of a CO is concerned. I am hoping we hear from a CO by the end of last week this month and hopefully a grant by mid august, that would be pretty sweet!
> 
> ideally a CO shall be assigned to an application within 5 weeks from the date of the application for subclass 190, anything sooner than that is a bonus!


What you said is right. Set you mind as 6 weeks fro date of visa apply. any thing earlier is a bumper offer. With me it was really bumper offer got alloted CO in 2 weeks (9 working day's)


----------



## rahulmenda

Vijay24 said:


> Nope. This is Y-axis consultants from Hyderabad!


Y-axis is good but they drag things


----------



## mindfreak

rahulmenda said:


> What you said is right. Set you mind as 6 weeks fro date of visa apply. any thing earlier is a bumper offer. With me it was really bumper offer got alloted CO in 2 weeks (9 working day's)


thats epic mate! i wake up every single morning hoping to see the CO allocation email:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cprem79

rahulmenda said:


> Y-axis is good but they drag things


Iam also with them but I had to teach them several times about the visa process


----------



## besthar

dahalrosan said:


> We three should get CO assigned on a similar date. Mid- August Grant would be definitely as sweet as candy.


Rosan ... I guess you got your Vetassess skills assessed positive last week... the next process would be get the state sponsorship approved by the respective state which typically takes 3 to 4 weeks ... after which you apply for Visa and then a CO gets assigned and then the grant (typically 3 to 5 weeks)...

Can some seniors correct my understanding...or am I missing something...?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

besthar said:


> Rosan ... I guess you got your Vetassess skills assessed positive last week... the next process would be get the state sponsorship approved by the respective state which typically takes 3 to 4 weeks ... after which you apply for Visa and then a CO gets assigned and then the grant (typically 3 to 5 weeks)...
> 
> Can some seniors correct my understanding...or am I missing something...?



You are missing many things mate! Please see my signature timeline carefully...


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

Vijay24 said:


> Nope. This is Y-axis consultants from Hyderabad!


I was talking about mine. Those are not MARA consultant.


----------



## besthar

dahalrosan said:


> You are missing many things mate! Please see my signature timeline carefully...


Rosan ... Do you have the State Sponsorship approval... Wouldnt we need that when we apply for visa...?


----------



## Sanje

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, For me CO allotted on 3rd June, CO asked me to submit 3 years form16, Payslips, company letters with my responsibilities and Medical's. All done and submitted by 19th of June. If all well when can I except the grant? it is will helpful if any one can share there experience. All the best to all and thanks in advance



Hi rahulmenda,

please be knid enough to answer my question . pleassssseee

1). Do we need to all documents(payslips, service letters,appointment letters, etc) certified by lawyer or notary ?
2 ). someone said it is enough to upload colour scanned original docs WITHOUT certified. it is true?

Hope your assistance.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

besthar said:


> Rosan ... Do you have the State Sponsorship approval... Wouldnt we need that when we apply for visa...?



Its common sense. how would one be able to get invitation to lodge a visa without State nomination/ approval? On the contrary, if state approval comes first, it might take some time to receive invitation to lodge a visa. Thats all I know.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Sanje said:


> Hi rahulmenda,
> 
> please be knid enough to answer my question . pleassssseee
> 
> 1). Do we need to all documents(payslips, service letters,appointment letters, etc) certified by lawyer or notary ?
> 2 ). someone said it is enough to upload colour scanned original docs WITHOUT certified. it is true?
> 
> Hope your assistance.


I did upload color scanned originals. Should work.


----------



## rahul897

*CO*



ivetka233 said:


> all CO officers on holidays,,


I have been allocated CO from T 33-brisbane.. how can u be so sure that all CO's are on vacation?if yes then when will their vacation get over


----------



## cprem79

rahul897 said:


> I have been allocated CO from T 33-brisbane.. how can u be so sure that all CO's are on vacation?if yes then when will their vacation get over


Hahaha
All CO officers on vacation is an exclamation out of frustration.
It was just remarked for fun.


----------



## besthar

dahalrosan said:


> Its common sense. how would one be able to get invitation to lodge a visa without State nomination/ approval? On the contrary, if state approval comes first, it might take some time to receive invitation to lodge a visa. Thats all I know.


Ok thanks ... can you elaborate your timeline of SS apply to Approval... when did you get the invite ?


----------



## rahulmenda

Sanje said:


> Hi rahulmenda,
> 
> please be knid enough to answer my question . pleassssseee
> 
> 1). Do we need to all documents(payslips, service letters,appointment letters, etc) certified by lawyer or notary ?
> 2 ). someone said it is enough to upload colour scanned original docs WITHOUT certified. it is true?
> 
> Hope your assistance.


Hi, Regarding the color scanner is also fine but it is not a expert advice .Experts or the senior consultations suggestion is to take photocopy of the documents and notarized it. It will be more trust able as we are under the legal supervision. I applied by taking all the documents xerox copy and notarized it. 

All the documents has to be notarized. It a better practice to notarized. every time I used to notarized 75 pages of Doc. My suggestion is better go for notary


----------



## Vijay24

rahulmenda said:


> Y-axis is good but they drag things



Yeah. I had to follow up a lot with my consultant for uploading the documents and finally he did yesterday.


----------



## Sanje

dahalrosan said:


> I did upload color scanned originals. Should work.


Really Thanks dahalrosan,


----------



## rameshreddy

I didn't receive any communication from CO since I submitted my PCC on 25th June...


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> I lodged mine on 27th, so we're kinda in the same boat as far as the allocation of a CO is concerned. I am hoping we hear from a CO by the end of last week this month and hopefully a grant by mid august, that would be pretty sweet!
> 
> ideally a CO shall be assigned to an application within 5 weeks from the date of the application for subclass 190, anything sooner than that is a bonus!



Cool. Let's hope for the best

Cheers.


----------



## cprem79

rahulmenda said:


> Hi, Regarding the color scanner is also fine but it is not a expert advice .Experts or the senior consultations suggestion is to take photocopy of the documents and notarized it. It will be more trust able as we are under the legal supervision. I applied by taking all the documents xerox copy and notarized it.
> 
> All the documents has to be notarized. It a better practice to notarized. every time I used to notarized 75 pages of Doc. My suggestion is better go for notary


Not really Rahulmenda... You don't need to take those precautions.
Below is a quote from the message from my CO:

_GSM Brisbane accepts scanned copies. If possible, please provide colour scanned copies of
original documents. If you are unable to colour scan documents, please ensure that the documents
you scan are certified copies. If you send us a scan of the original document, we can accept PDF,
JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats, although we prefer that it be in PDF format._

So original color scans will definitely do.


----------



## Sanje

rahulmenda said:


> Hi, Regarding the color scanner is also fine but it is not a expert advice .Experts or the senior consultations suggestion is to take photocopy of the documents and notarized it. It will be more trust able as we are under the legal supervision. I applied by taking all the documents xerox copy and notarized it.
> 
> All the documents has to be notarized. It a better practice to notarized. every time I used to notarized 75 pages of Doc. My suggestion is better go for notary


Thanks Rahul... goood advise..


----------



## cprem79

rameshreddy said:


> I didn't receive any communication from CO since I submitted my PCC on 25th June...


CO usually need not contact you until the given 28 days have lapsed.
But on the safer side, I recommend you call the CO directly or send email after a week.


----------



## Sanje

cprem79 said:


> Not really Rahulmenda... You don't need to take those precautions.
> Below is a quote from the message from my CO:
> 
> _GSM Brisbane accepts scanned copies. If possible, please provide colour scanned copies of
> original documents. If you are unable to colour scan documents, please ensure that the documents
> you scan are certified copies. If you send us a scan of the original document, we can accept PDF,
> JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats, although we prefer that it be in PDF format._
> 
> So original color scans will definitely do.


Hey great explanation with facts. Thanks cprem79 :clap2:


----------



## Australia1

rahul897 said:


> I have been allocated CO from T 33-brisbane.. how can u be so sure that all CO's are on vacation?if yes then when will their vacation get over


None of us have been assigned a CO, financial year end and also the weather seems good....all these are the indications that they are having their holidays...hahaha


----------



## Rocky Balboa

besthar said:


> Ok thanks ... can you elaborate your timeline of SS apply to Approval... when did you get the invite ?


I applied to SA for SS on 28th June at 6.13 am. I received nomination letter at 9.58 am. So, in 3 hours 45 minutes I received invitation to apply for 190 subclass visa. I submitted EOI applicaton on the very day. I applied for eVisa yesterday and am waiting for my CO allocation. In the meantime collecting essential documents like PCC, medicals, Form 80, employment evidence etc. I hope this clears your doubt/query.


----------



## rahulmenda

Sanje said:


> Thanks Rahul... goood advise..


Cool


----------



## besthar

dahalrosan said:


> I applied to SA for SS on 28th June at 6.13 am. I received nomination letter at 9.58 am. So, in 3 hours 45 minutes I received invitation to apply for 190 subclass visa. I submitted EOI applicaton on the very day. I hope this clears your doubt/query.


That was real quick... Thanks...


----------



## rahulmenda

cprem79 said:


> Not really Rahulmenda... You don't need to take those precautions.
> Below is a quote from the message from my CO:
> 
> _GSM Brisbane accepts scanned copies. If possible, please provide colour scanned copies of
> original documents. If you are unable to colour scan documents, please ensure that the documents
> you scan are certified copies. If you send us a scan of the original document, we can accept PDF,
> JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats, although we prefer that it be in PDF format._
> 
> So original color scans will definitely do.


cool what ever way its up to us to take the call. In the both way we can have result. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Rahul seems very excited..I have a feeling he is getting a grant soon. I mean very soon.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

and for all of us waiting for CO, May God send us a Kind hearted loving caring and understanding CO.


----------



## cprem79

rahulmenda said:


> cool what ever way its up to us to take the call. In the both way we can have result. :clap2::clap2:


Yes, you are right and well said.
But most of our new applicants refer to our posts and they should be well aware that both ways are fine.
Only difference is that, the expenses for notarization in India may be less but in other countries the charges are hefty (Apprx Rs.750 for each page but in India it can be attested for just Rs.50 and in few cases free if you know them personally).
For color scans of originals you don't need to shell out a single penny.
So in order to clear everyone's doubts, I had to put up what the CO sent me.


----------



## australia.ind

cprem79 said:


> Hahaha
> All CO officers on vacation is an exclamation out of frustration.
> It was just remarked for fun.


I'm trying to reach my CO from last week,he didn't pick the call..
finally the other lady who picked yesterday told me,my CO is in vaction and he'll be back tomorrow(adelaide,t4)


----------



## cprem79

australia.ind said:


> I'm trying to reach my CO from last week,he didn't pick the call..
> finally the other lady who picked yesterday told me,my CO is in vaction and he'll be back tomorrow(adelaide,t4)


One of our applicants who shares the same CO with me, called her up yesterday and his call was picked by her and she even gave him his grant in the evening.
Today I called the same CO and she picked up my call and delivered the best information what she could.
So it differs from each case.
You may be right but there are still some COs who can ready to take our call.


----------



## rahulmenda

dahalrosan said:


> Rahul seems very excited..I have a feeling he is getting a grant soon. I mean very soon.


Not much brother  but bit tension too :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulmenda

cprem79 said:


> Yes, you are right and well said.
> But most of our new applicants refer to our posts and they should be well aware that both ways are fine.
> Only difference is that, the expenses for notarization in India may be less but in other countries the charges are hefty (Apprx Rs.750 for each page but in India it can be attested for just Rs.50 and in few cases free if you know them personally).
> For color scans of originals you don't need to shell out a single penny.
> So in order to clear everyone's doubts, I had to put up what the CO sent me.


Cool brother, well said. Yup I agree I mentioned in India context. Yup if it is outside India. it better check which is the best way and cheaper too.


----------



## pallavishri

Can anyone tell me (especially those who have received the grant) whether visa authorities verify your current employment? If yes, what is the mode of verification? Did any one experience it?


----------



## cprem79

pallavishri said:


> Can anyone tell me (especially those who have received the grant) whether visa authorities verify your current employment? If yes, what is the mode of verification? Did any one experience it?


Sorry to answer this since I didn't receive the grant yet.
But based on my experience with others who got the grant:

Again it depends on the CO and the nature of the evidence documents provided.
If the submitted documents for the points claimed are convincing and the CO can trust, he will not go for any checks.
Only for those documents which the CO is not fully satisfied or if the documents do not provide enough evidence shall the employments checks be conducted.
Usually there are agents for the DIAC in all countries through the embassies in the respective countries who will conduct these checks by calling up the relevant companies and verify your employment.

I may be wrong, but this can be considerably true.


----------



## rahulmenda

cprem79 said:


> Sorry to answer this since I didn't receive the grant yet.
> But based on my experience with others who got the grant:
> 
> Again it depends on the CO and the nature of the evidence documents provided.
> If the submitted documents for the points claimed are convincing and the CO can trust, he will not go for any checks.
> Only for those documents which the CO is not fully satisfied or if the documents do not provide enough evidence shall the employments checks be conducted.
> Usually there are agents for the DIAC in all countries through the embassies in the respective countries who will conduct these checks by calling up the relevant companies and verify your employment.
> 
> I may be wrong, but this can be considerably true.


Yup even my consultant mentioned the same thing. In India, New Delhi DIAC staff can take the call. Me too its a not 100% sure.


----------



## gtaark

Lodged on May 23...no CO yet!!

Any contact info for DIAC to enquire on my case??

Kindly provide inputs


----------



## mindfreak

gtaark said:


> Lodged on May 23...no CO yet!!
> 
> Any contact info for DIAC to enquire on my case??
> 
> Kindly provide inputs


If you have lodged a GSM visa application, but have not yet been contacted by a case officer, use the GSM Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form.
See: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


----------



## cprem79

mindfreak said:


> If you have lodged a GSM visa application, but have not yet been contacted by a case officer, use the GSM Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form.
> See: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


No my friend... that's not the actual link...
I will post the link as below - 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## mindfreak

Mate, the link that I have shared is to contact the DIAC and inquire regarding the allocation of a CO towards the application.

The link that you've shared is the post lodgement website to attach documents, etc


----------



## rameshreddy

cprem79 said:


> CO usually need not contact you until the given 28 days have lapsed.
> But on the safer side, I recommend you call the CO directly or send email after a week.


Sure Cprem79, I'll try to connect with the CO next week ...thanks!


----------



## Andy10

dahalrosan said:


> Its common sense. how would one be able to get invitation to lodge a visa without State nomination/ approval? On the contrary, if state approval comes first, it might take some time to receive invitation to lodge a visa. Thats all I know.


Correct me if i m wrong rosan, you got a invite within 4 hours of you applying for SS and EOI!? :confused2:


----------



## Andy10

dahalrosan said:


> and for all of us waiting for CO, May God send us a Kind hearted loving caring and understanding CO.


lol.. yeah! i hope so too!! :angel::amen:


----------



## pallavishri

Thank you for your response.

Don't be sorry. I just needed the info..doesn't matter who gives it..as long as the response makes sense and urs did.. 




cprem79 said:


> Sorry to answer this since I didn't receive the grant yet.
> But based on my experience with others who got the grant:
> 
> Again it depends on the CO and the nature of the evidence documents provided.
> If the submitted documents for the points claimed are convincing and the CO can trust, he will not go for any checks.
> Only for those documents which the CO is not fully satisfied or if the documents do not provide enough evidence shall the employments checks be conducted.
> Usually there are agents for the DIAC in all countries through the embassies in the respective countries who will conduct these checks by calling up the relevant companies and verify your employment.
> 
> I may be wrong, but this can be considerably true.


----------



## Sanje

mindfreak said:


> If you have lodged a GSM visa application, but have not yet been contacted by a case officer, use the GSM Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form.
> See: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


HI MindFreak,


can i know what are the initial checklist when lodge the VISA ?

thanks.


----------



## oslopoms

what is the 28 days mentioned? do co have to make contact then?


----------



## gtaark

Thanks, but this link provides automated responses. I have tried this before, no luck!!

Is there any other contact number where I should call or email address to enquire about my allocation of case officer. It has been 5 weeks and 6 days.



mindfreak said:


> If you have lodged a GSM visa application, but have not yet been contacted by a case officer, use the GSM Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form.
> See: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


----------



## udayNSW

gtaark said:


> Thanks, but this link provides automated responses. I have tried this before, no luck!!
> 
> Is there any other contact number where I should call or email address to enquire about my allocation of case officer. It has been 5 weeks and 6 days.


You can call them at :

General Skilled Migration enquiries

Telephone: 1300 364 613
Phone this number to obtain information on General Skilled Migration and how to lodge a General Skilled Migration visa application.
Phone this number if you have lodged an application for a General Skilled Migration visa, and:
your application is outside standard processing times
or
you want to clarify a request from the General Skilled Processing Centres.
If you have lodged a General Skilled Migration visa, and have been allocated a case officer, you should, where possible, correspond directly by email with your case officer.
Hours of operation
9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time)


----------



## udayNSW

Sanje said:


> HI MindFreak,
> 
> 
> can i know what are the initial checklist when lodge the VISA ?
> 
> thanks.


You can find it here.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## josh.machine

Hi,

In the process of collecting documents for the visa, have few questions

1. Do the bank statements have to be notarized or with bank seal, otherwise online downloaded copy would work?
2. For secondary applicant do we need to upload all semester certificates or degree is enough?
3. I have changed jobs after applying for ACS so do i need to capture details like relieving letter, new offer letter etc. Its been 3 months now
4. Do we need to show any account balance, ask because my primary account balance is usually nil hence will have to show saving account balance summary as well.

Thanks


----------



## Andy10

udayNSW said:


> You can find it here.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


Does all the documents that are being uploaded needed to be certified copies or would original scanned copies be okay :confused2:


----------



## mindfreak

original scanned copies are absolutely okay!


----------



## HFZ

cprem79 said:


> One of our applicants who shares the same CO with me, called her up yesterday and his call was picked by her and she even gave him his grant in the evening.
> Today I called the same CO and she picked up my call and delivered the best information what she could.
> So it differs from each case.
> You may be right but there are still some COs who can ready to take our call.


BRO can you share the CO calling procedure step by step in detail.
Which number you dialed?
How long you were put on hold?
Did the operator put you through to your CO?
or she investigated herself, gathered details from you and updated?
Best way to get the details you need?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Devang

5 weeks and 2 days where is my case officer somebody help


----------



## cprem79

mindfreak said:


> Mate, the link that I have shared is to contact the DIAC and inquire regarding the allocation of a CO towards the application.
> 
> The link that you've shared is the post lodgement website to attach documents, etc


 You are right mate.
I was so drowsy when I failed to see your message properly.


----------



## cprem79

oslopoms said:


> what is the 28 days mentioned? do co have to make contact then?


The day CO contacts you and requests for any additional documents, from that day you need to submit all the requested documents within 28 days.
This time frame is stipulated by DIAC for all cases.


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> 5 weeks and 2 days where is my case officer somebody help


Call DIAC devang.


----------



## JasminaCv

Can someone clarify to me...
After invitation, all required documents for 190 visa must be lodged for two months from the invitation date, or in that time u must pay the visa fees.... For example the IELTS document for the spouse dependent....

And one more thing... How long it takes from lodging visa 190 till it is granted... Approximately..... My hub is Programmer Developer, today we lodged our documents for SS from NSW... 13 years experience, 36 years old....

Thanks


----------



## cprem79

HFZ said:


> BRO can you share the CO calling procedure step by step in detail.
> Which number you dialed?
> How long you were put on hold?
> Did the operator put you through to your CO?
> or she investigated herself, gathered details from you and updated?
> Best way to get the details you need?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Dear HFZ,

I called my CO directly, not the DIAC +61 1300 364 613
So it was the CO who picked up my call directly and verified my identity through some general questions.
I have no experience calling to the DIAC call no. mentioned above.


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the process of collecting documents for the visa, have few questions
> 
> 1. Do the bank statements have to be notarized or with bank seal, otherwise online downloaded copy would work?
> 2. For secondary applicant do we need to upload all semester certificates or degree is enough?
> 3. I have changed jobs after applying for ACS so do i need to capture details like relieving letter, new offer letter etc. Its been 3 months now
> 4. Do we need to show any account balance, ask because my primary account balance is usually nil hence will have to show saving account balance summary as well.
> 
> Thanks


1. Bank statements need not be notarised. Instead of online copy, I recommend to get the bank statement directly from the bank with official seal, if possible by you to reach the bank.
2. Just degree certificate would be enough for secondary applicant.
3. You may need to provide those for the points you claim.
4.Depends on the visa you apply. Normally for 189 or 190 not required.


----------



## udayNSW

JasminaCv said:


> Can someone clarify to me...
> After invitation, all required documents for 190 visa must be lodged for two months from the invitation date, or in that time u must pay the visa fees.... For example the IELTS document for the spouse dependent....
> 
> And one more thing... How long it takes from lodging visa 190 till it is granted... Approximately..... My hub is Programmer Developer, today we lodged our documents for SS from NSW... 13 years experience, 36 years old....
> 
> Thanks


Once you get the invite from NSW you will have to login to your skillselect page and you will have to click on "Apply Visa" Button,

After clicking the "Apply Visa" Button you will have be asked to enter the information of your education,qualification,work experience and personal information and you will have to pay the visa fee,

Once you pay the visa fee you will get a TRN in your email and you will have to set the password,

Once you have the TRN and the password you have to login to https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login and you can find a attachment checklist in the page and you have to upload all the scanned copies of your documents in colour or attested copies if not in colour.

After your lodge the visa application it would take 5 weeks for CO to be assigned to you and once the CO checks all the info on your page he will go ahead and take a decision on the grant.

You have to upload all the documents in advance (Form 80,PCC and medicals) so that the CO may not have to contact you back again for any other documents.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JasminaCv

udayNSW said:


> Once you get the invite from NSW you will have to login to your skillselect page and you will have to click on "Apply Visa" Button,
> 
> After clicking the "Apply Visa" Button you will have be asked to enter the information of your education,qualification,work experience and personal information and you will have to pay the visa fee,
> 
> Once you pay the visa fee you will get a TRN in your email and you will have to set the password,
> 
> Once you have the TRN and the password you have to login to https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login and you can find a attachment checklist in the page and you have to upload all the scanned copies of your documents in colour or attested copies if not in colour.
> 
> After your lodge the visa application it would take 5 weeks for CO to be assigned to you and once the CO checks all the info on your page he will go ahead and take a decision on the grant.
> 
> You have to upload all the documents in advance (Form 80,PCC and medicals) so that the CO may not have to contact you back again for any other documents.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks a lot Very helpful


----------



## Devang

udayNSW said:


> Call DIAC devang.


Just called diac and got to know that case officer is still not assigned.... I mean its been more than 5 weeks what do I do


----------



## udayNSW

Hi guys,

I just got the golden email.

Million thanks to god and everyone in this forum.

Thanks,
Uday.


----------



## cprem79

udayNSW said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the golden email.
> 
> Million thanks to god and everyone in this forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Uday.


Many congrats UdayNSW.
Your prayers are answered finally.
Best of luck~


----------



## raminbdjp

I am thinking to do medical examination soon.
Form 26: 
Q 12: Have you lodged a visa application? Yes, At which office?
This is online application. So, I think there is no specific visa office. Will I keep it blank?
Thanks.


----------



## udayNSW

raminbdjp said:


> I am thinking to do medical examination soon.
> Form 26:
> Q 12: Have you lodged a visa application? Yes, At which office?
> This is online application. So, I think there is no specific visa office. Will I keep it blank?
> Thanks.


Type Online in that field.


----------



## cprem79

raminbdjp said:


> I am thinking to do medical examination soon.
> Form 26:
> Q 12: Have you lodged a visa application? Yes, At which office?
> This is online application. So, I think there is no specific visa office. Will I keep it blank?
> Thanks.


190 visa is processed at two GSM centers : Adelaide and Brisbane.
See below link:

General Skilled Migration Processing Centres

So that is what the form asks for.
You can know about this when your CO contacts you or if you call up DIAC to get clarification about your case.

To avoid that, why don't you go for e-medicals?
It will save you from filling these forms since it is absolutely paperless work.


----------



## hunganh07

Hi all,

My application was approved. Thank you for all the helps you guys have made.

Good luck to your future

Hung


----------



## udayNSW

hunganh07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My application was approved. Thank you for all the helps you guys have made.
> 
> Good luck to your future
> 
> Hung


Hey buddy,

I also got the invite today.

Lets meet up in sydney.lane:


----------



## hunganh07

udayNSW said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> I also got the invite today.
> 
> Lets meet up in sydney.lane:


Congratulations udayNSW. I am really happy for you. We are living in Brisbane at the moment, but always great to meet you if we have a chance to go there


----------



## raminbdjp

cprem79 said:


> 190 visa is processed at two GSM centers : Adelaide and Brisbane.
> See below link:
> 
> General Skilled Migration Processing Centres
> 
> So that is what the form asks for.
> You can know about this when your CO contacts you or if you call up DIAC to get clarification about your case.
> 
> To avoid that, why don't you go for e-medicals?
> It will save you from filling these forms since it is absolutely paperless work.


Mr. Prem
Thanks. I have sent you a private mail. Please reply when you time.


----------



## Andy10

udayNSW said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the golden email.
> 
> Million thanks to god and everyone in this forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Uday.


Congratulations Uday!! :cheer2::drum:


----------



## Andy10

hunganh07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My application was approved. Thank you for all the helps you guys have made.
> 
> Good luck to your future
> 
> Hung


Congratzzz!!!:cheer2:


----------



## ravviv

hunganh07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My application was approved. Thank you for all the helps you guys have made.
> 
> Good luck to your future
> 
> Hung


Congrats.


----------



## ravviv

udayNSW said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the golden email.
> 
> Million thanks to god and everyone in this forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Uday.


Congrats Uday.


----------



## hunganh07

Thanks all


----------



## tschaudry

congratulations to those who got their grants recently.


----------



## anshuashu

should we use two credit card for fee payments ??????


----------



## cprem79

anshuashu said:


> should we use two credit card for fee payments ??????


I don't think that is possible.
You can enter details for one credit card and pay the full amount for all applicants at one go.
You can use debit card also as far as I have seen in the forum.


----------



## salamlemon

*Payslip*

Guys, my previous employer used to pay us by account payee cheque, hence I don't have any payslips. However, I can manage bank account statement as a proof of salary deposited every month. And also I have all the tax card for each year I worked for that company. 

So in a nutshell, I can provide only bank account statement and tax card, will that suffice?


----------



## mithu93ku

salamlemon said:


> Guys, my previous employer used to pay us by account payee cheque, hence I don't have any payslips. However, I can manage bank account statement as a proof of salary deposited every month. And also I have all the tax card for each year I worked for that company.
> 
> So in a nutshell, I can provide only bank account statement and tax card, will that suffice?


You can request your employer for a salary statement for last three years.


----------



## cprem79

salamlemon said:


> Guys, my previous employer used to pay us by account payee cheque, hence I don't have any payslips. However, I can manage bank account statement as a proof of salary deposited every month. And also I have all the tax card for each year I worked for that company.
> 
> So in a nutshell, I can provide only bank account statement and tax card, will that suffice?


Please try to add employment contract if available.
Also get a reference letter from the company that you are currently employed there.
If at all these are not available, then bank statement and tax card will suffice.
More evidence, more faster.


----------



## roninquick

udayNSW said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the golden email.
> 
> Million thanks to god and everyone in this forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Uday.


congratulations dude...cheers..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> 1. Bank statements need not be notarised. Instead of online copy, I recommend to get the bank statement directly from the bank with official seal, if possible by you to reach the bank.
> 2. Just degree certificate would be enough for secondary applicant.
> 3. You may need to provide those for the points you claim.
> 4.Depends on the visa you apply. Normally for 189 or 190 not required.


Thanks again, i guess even the form 16 will not need to be notarized.

Also my new job is not assessed by ACS, but i had mentioned it in my EOI after recommendations from a few members here to do so. So should i mention the same in my visa application as well?

applying for 189 so no account balance required i guess.


----------



## salamlemon

cprem79 said:


> Please try to add employment contract if available.
> Also get a reference letter from the company that you are currently employed there.
> If at all these are not available, then bank statement and tax card will suffice.
> More evidence, more faster.


Thanks. I've employment contract, reference letter, bank statement and tax card.

One more question, the previous company was sold out and now has a completely new management, team and office. So now when i'm filling out form 80, should i mention new address for my old employer?


----------



## Vijay24

Will the people ever answer a phone call on this number? 00 61 1300 364 613. How long to wait to speak with a representative :|


----------



## cprem79

salamlemon said:


> Thanks. I've employment contract, reference letter, bank statement and tax card.
> 
> One more question, the previous company was sold out and now has a completely new management, team and office. So now when i'm filling out form 80, should i mention new address for my old employer?


Yes, you can mention the present address of your old employer, won't be a problem


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Thanks again, i guess even the form 16 will not need to be notarized.
> 
> Also my new job is not assessed by ACS, but i had mentioned it in my EOI after recommendations from a few members here to do so. So should i mention the same in my visa application as well?
> 
> applying for 189 so no account balance required i guess.


Form16 need not be notarised.

If your new job is closely related to your nominated occupation i.e., the one assessed by ACS, you may include that too in the visa application. Will do.

No need to show funds for 189 visa.


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> Form16 need not be notarised.
> 
> If your new job is closely related to your nominated occupation i.e., the one assessed by ACS, you may include that too in the visa application. Will do.
> 
> No need to show funds for 189 visa.


New job is basically a level up from the last one so ofcourse role and responsibility has changed but still carries a subset from the previous role for which i was assessed, so what say?


----------



## Andy10

Vijay24 said:


> Will the people ever answer a phone call on this number? 00 61 1300 364 613. How long to wait to speak with a representative :|


Hope you are calling at Australian Time official hours..


----------



## ilayarajamtm

congrats uday 

ALL THE BEST FOR UR FUTURE


----------



## Vijay24

Andy10 said:


> Hope you are calling at Australian Time official hours..


Yes. Now its 14:30 there in Canberra/Adelaide. It is their working hours right? I wait for 6-10 mins and no one responds :|


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> New job is basically a level up from the last one so ofcourse role and responsibility has changed but still carries a subset from the previous role for which i was assessed, so what say?


Go ahead!
But I hope ACS assessment, mentioning the number of years experience, satisfies your points (min 3 years for 5 points)


----------



## australia.ind

Vijay24 said:


> Yes. Now its 14:30 there in Canberra/Adelaide. It is their working hours right? I wait for 6-10 mins and no one responds :|


I have called so many times and the avg waiting time for me was 20 minutes,
sometimes even it was 40 mins..
try call from NYMGO,it will be lot cheaper


----------



## hippie

5 mos. and counting..Yawns...=_=


----------



## pradinlr

ilayarajamtm said:


> congrats uday
> 
> ALL THE BEST FOR UR FUTURE




Congratulations Uday & hunganh07 :clap2::clap2:
Wish you all good luck lane:


----------



## DOLAY

Guys I got my grant today


----------



## pallavishri

Many Congratulations Uday!:clap2:





udayNSW said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the golden email.
> 
> Million thanks to god and everyone in this forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Uday.


----------



## Radiantrhino

Hello everyone,
Would anybody be able to tell me if the secondary applicants can enter australia before the primary applicant or do they have to enter the country together? 
I would be happy to get this information from a reliable source. Please guide me on this if anybody has any information.
Thanks.


----------



## pallavishri

It usually needs you to wait for 15-20 mins. This is their average wait time. 



Vijay24 said:


> Yes. Now its 14:30 there in Canberra/Adelaide. It is their working hours right? I wait for 6-10 mins and no one responds :|


----------



## cprem79

hippie said:


> 5 mos. and counting..Yawns...=_=


I think you are also with my CO BH.
Can you please answer the below:
Have you ever tried to contact her?
Was you meds referred?
What has been keeping you waiting?


----------



## cprem79

DOLAY said:


> Guys I got my grant today


Congratulations Dolay~

Can you please share your detail timeline?
Were your meds referred?
Which team were you assigned and who was your CO?


----------



## anshuashu

hav got the assessment n state sponsorship positive..now applied for d last step..can anyone tel that is there positive n negative chances in this step too or wil get d visa for sure??:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cprem79

Radiantrhino said:


> Hello everyone,
> Would anybody be able to tell me if the secondary applicants can enter australia before the primary applicant or do they have to enter the country together?
> I would be happy to get this information from a reliable source. Please guide me on this if anybody has any information.
> Thanks.


Yes, I have seen some cases where the secondary applicant entered Australia before the primary applicant. It was the first time to enter for both of them.


----------



## ltrifonov

VISAAAA Granteeed  
Today I finally received the GOLDEN MAIL !

Thank to all forum mates, the help I've received here in was priceless! 
Congrats to all other friends who've got their grants today, as well!

Feel so relieved now, my case was... a nightmare:
1. ACS with RPL, no relevant education,
2. NSW sponsorship... the biggest waiting ever, more than 5 months,
3. VETASSESS point test advice.. for my 5 years Master's degree without a bachelor. 
4. A step child... additional documents and consents from "the other" parent...
5. The trickiest part of all... should they consider my 12 years experience, in a completely different area than my education, as skilled? After non relevant bachelor ?!
6. Meds referred ... for no reason ... and no timeline when and why ...

Happily for me, they considered everything!
lane:

Good luck to all who still waiting!


----------



## Hyd786

pradinlr said:


> Congratulations Uday & hunganh07 :clap2::clap2:
> Wish you all good luck lane:


Hi Pradinlr,

As I see in your signature you've applied for the visa a month ago and wiating for CO, how long does it usually take for CO to be assigned?


----------



## cprem79

ltrifonov said:


> VISAAAA Granteeed
> Today I finally received the GOLDEN MAIL !
> 
> Thank to all forum mates, the help I've received here in was priceless!
> Congrats to all other friends who've got their grants today, as well!
> 
> Feel so relieved now, my case was... a nightmare:
> 1. ACS with RPL, no relevant education,
> 2. NSW sponsorship... the biggest waiting ever, more than 5 months,
> 3. VETASSESS point test advice.. for my 5 years Master's degree without a bachelor.
> 4. A step child... additional documents and consents from "the other" parent...
> 5. The trickiest part of all... should they consider my 12 years experience, in a completely different area than my education, as skilled? After non relevant bachelor ?!
> 6. Meds referred ... for no reason ... and no timeline when and why ...
> 
> Happily for me, they considered everything!
> lane:
> 
> Good luck to all who still waiting!


Congratulations...
Great news to hear...
All the best for your good future~


----------



## pradinlr

ltrifonov said:


> VISAAAA Granteeed
> Today I finally received the GOLDEN MAIL !
> 
> Thank to all forum mates, the help I've received here in was priceless!
> Congrats to all other friends who've got their grants today, as well!
> 
> Feel so relieved now, my case was... a nightmare:
> 1. ACS with RPL, no relevant education,
> 2. NSW sponsorship... the biggest waiting ever, more than 5 months,
> 3. VETASSESS point test advice.. for my 5 years Master's degree without a bachelor.
> 4. A step child... additional documents and consents from "the other" parent...
> 5. The trickiest part of all... should they consider my 12 years experience, in a completely different area than my education, as skilled? After non relevant bachelor ?!
> 6. Meds referred ... for no reason ... and no timeline when and why ...
> 
> Happily for me, they considered everything!
> lane:
> 
> Good luck to all who still waiting!



Congratluations ltrifonov:clap2::clap2:
I wish you all good luck for all your future endeavors lane:


----------



## pradinlr

Hyd786 said:


> Hi Pradinlr,
> 
> As I see in your signature you've applied for the visa a month ago and wiating for CO, how long does it usually take for CO to be assigned?


Hi Hyd786

Yep... its close to a month. 7th June I lodged my application.
So far.. I havent receive any email communication on "CO assignment"

Few folks were telling that, there is no guarantee that we will be communicated over email about CO assignment.. I have uploaded all req docs upfront. 

So waiting for grant letter.


----------



## Devang

udayNSW said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the golden email.
> 
> Million thanks to god and everyone in this forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Uday.


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Devang

DOLAY said:


> Guys I got my grant today


Congratulations....... Can you please share your time lines


----------



## Devang

cprem79 said:


> Congratulations...
> Great news to hear...
> All the best for your good future~


Congratulations


----------



## zdeveloper

udayNSW said:


> Type Online in that field.


Congratulations Uday. May I know that whether your CO contacted you ? As I also applied on 18th of May...


----------



## Ssenthil

Hi All,

I've been granted NSW SS, and immediately after the next day i got an invitation to apply for VISA (190).

What to do next?
Please help.

Thanks and Regards,
ssenthil


----------



## Gurpreethm

Can anyone pls share the form 80 link with me


----------



## Jonathan1980

Devang said:


> 5 weeks and 2 days where is my case officer somebody help


Dont worry they will get to you


----------



## cprem79

Gurpreethm said:


> Can anyone pls share the form 80 link with me


http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## V2S4R

ltrifonov said:


> VISAAAA Granteeed
> Today I finally received the GOLDEN MAIL !
> 
> Thank to all forum mates, the help I've received here in was priceless!
> Congrats to all other friends who've got their grants today, as well!
> 
> Feel so relieved now, my case was... a nightmare:
> 1. ACS with RPL, no relevant education,
> 2. NSW sponsorship... the biggest waiting ever, more than 5 months,
> 3. VETASSESS point test advice.. for my 5 years Master's degree without a bachelor.
> 4. A step child... additional documents and consents from "the other" parent...
> 5. The trickiest part of all... should they consider my 12 years experience, in a completely different area than my education, as skilled? After non relevant bachelor ?!
> 6. Meds referred ... for no reason ... and no timeline when and why ...
> 
> Happily for me, they considered everything!
> lane:
> 
> Good luck to all who still waiting!


My heartly congratulations to you.
Hardwork pays finally.
My case also similar and did CO asked you to apply for VETASSESS point test advice or you had applied in advance to avoid the delay?
Cheers.lane:


----------



## chandustorageadm

udayNSW said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the golden email.
> 
> Million thanks to god and everyone in this forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Uday.


Congrats...


----------



## anshuashu

hav got the assessment n state sponsorship positive..now applied for d last step..can anyone tel that is there positive n negative chances in this step too or wil get d visa for sure??


----------



## cadspac

udayNSW said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got the golden email.
> 
> Million thanks to god and everyone in this forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Uday.


Congrats, all the best


----------



## hippie

cprem79 said:


> I think you are also with my CO BH.
> Can you please answer the below:
> Have you ever tried to contact her?
> Was you meds referred?
> What has been keeping you waiting?


Indeed. 

1. Nope. I have an agent so they do the communications on my behalf.
2. My medical is not referred.
3. I don't know also. Last time she contacted my agent, she computed my degree ratings incorrectly. :3

How about yours?


----------



## ltrifonov

V2S4R said:


> My heartly congratulations to you.
> Hardwork pays finally.
> My case also similar and did CO asked you to apply for VETASSESS point test advice or you had applied in advance to avoid the delay?
> Cheers.lane:


After reading a lot in the forum, decided to apply in advance, while waited for SS


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

maverick27 said:


> CO has been allocated today from Team 34 (L)...She has requested for some docs which i had uploaded already in eVisa....anyways sent her again....My wife has to provide evidence to prove her language ability even though she has completed IELTS...looks like IELTS result for secondary applicant is valid only for 12 months....have to get a letter from her college now as doing IELTS again is time consuming....Completed medicals and PCC already...Can someone share any view on how fast/slow this team performs?


Hi Maverick,

I have also been alloted the same CO Brisbane Team-34 L. Can you please share your experience with the CO


Thanks and Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## Razaqng

Congrat udayNSW

My CO requested for form80 for me and spouse,my nephew's father's death cert and his mother's ID.He also reqwuested me to pay VAC for my spouse and also my payslips for 8 years.

Pls people do I need to pay the VAC as my spouse is a graduate (HND) in Accounting?

Kindly advise.

Thanks


----------



## DOLAY

My timeline is in the signature. I think my medical wasn't referred. My assessment was done by ME from Team 6, Adelaide




cprem79 said:


> Congratulations Dolay~
> 
> Can you please share your detail timeline?
> Were your meds referred?
> Which team were you assigned and who was your CO?


----------



## Razaqng

Pls any1 who could help,can I obtain a letter from my spouse's Polytechnic that she was taught in English Language?

Pls do help.

Thanks


----------



## robertmurray7782

Razaqng said:


> Pls any1 who could help,can I obtain a letter from my spouse's Polytechnic that she was taught in English Language?
> 
> Pls do help.
> 
> Thanks


If you CO has asked for something I am not sure what to say. Best to ask him/her directly to see if it is acceptable.


----------



## abhi_stallone

*Visa 189 granted*



Teevee said:


> You can front load your medical and PCC (including Australia PCC as you'd lived here for a year) prior to CO allocation. And I think you should call DIAC and ask for the status of your application because you should at least be contacted by CO already.


Hi All, 

Finally I have been granted the visa . The CO was not assigned and no contact was made by DIAC. Out of frustration I sent the email to Skill Select on 20th Mar regarding the status of my application. They just forwarded my mail to concerned deptt. and no further communication was received till 24th May when CO contacted me and asked for documents (medical and PCC). I submitted the documents in fortnight and within a single working day of submission, visa got granted, to much of my surprise. 
I guess my proactiveness helped in speeding up the process. 
So, guys follow up is the key!
Thank you Teevee and all for your sound advise.


----------



## oslopoms

Dear All , we had co ML who do not work for team 34 no more. After that we got CO D (first name). He granted our visa this morning! Very very happy!!!


----------



## Razaqng

robertmurray7782 said:


> If you CO has asked for something I am not sure what to say. Best to ask him/her directly to see if it is acceptable.


Thanks for your response


----------



## oslopoms

got our visa grant this morning. applied on the 22 of april, CO : ML on 27 of may, new CO last week. Meds done 24 of may-not referred! Grant 4 july Good luck everybody!


----------



## robertmurray7782

oslopoms said:


> got our visa grant this morning. applied on the 22 of april, CO : ML on 27 of may, new CO last week. Meds done 24 of may-not referred! Grant 4 july Good luck everybody!


Ouch! Long(er) wait then I am hoping for.

Glad you got there in the end!


----------



## ivetka233

so noone gets CO or grant today?


----------



## cprem79

oslopoms said:


> Dear All , we had co ML who do not work for team 34 no more. After that we got CO D (first name). He granted our visa this morning! Very very happy!!!


Hey Congrats Oslopoms...
Good luck~


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

oslopoms said:


> Dear All , we had co ML who do not work for team 34 no more. After that we got CO D (first name). He granted our visa this morning! Very very happy!!!


Congrats lane: :clap2: lane:


----------



## Devang

oslopoms said:


> got our visa grant this morning. applied on the 22 of april, CO : ML on 27 of may, new CO last week. Meds done 24 of may-not referred! Grant 4 july Good luck everybody!


Congratulations


----------



## mindfreak

Congratulations to all who got the grant today, happy days!


----------



## Australia1

ivetka233 said:


> so noone gets CO or grant today?


No from me. COs are still having vacation


----------



## mirza_755

oslopoms said:


> Dear All , we had co ML who do not work for team 34 no more. After that we got CO D (first name). He granted our visa this morning! Very very happy!!!


Congrats


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Andy10 said:


> Correct me if i m wrong rosan, you got a invite within 4 hours of you applying for SS and EOI!? :confused2:



Yeah.


----------



## rahul897

ivetka233 said:


> so noone gets CO or grant today?


how cna u be sure that brisbane CO are on vacation,they can take max 1 week vacation,if they are on long vacation,they will hand over the PR file to other CO


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I think more than 5 people got grants today. Golden Thursday July the 4th. Was wondering why Prem didnt get the grant and Devang doesnt have his CO allocated yet.


----------



## SailOZ

oslopoms said:


> got our visa grant this morning. applied on the 22 of april, CO : ML on 27 of may, new CO last week. Meds done 24 of may-not referred! Grant 4 july Good luck everybody!


congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## joejohn

Hi,

I am filling up my visa application and got stuck with this question - "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"

Do I have to put all my business visits which is 3 or less months duration? I was not living but visiting that country, but I am not sure what is expected with this question.

Please help me to resolve this.


----------



## cprem79

joejohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling up my visa application and got stuck with this question - "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"
> 
> Do I have to put all my business visits which is 3 or less months duration? I was not living but visiting that country, but I am not sure what is expected with this question.
> 
> Please help me to resolve this.


If you resided in any country on residence, student or working visa, then you may have to enter those. For tourist visits, you don' t need to ener the address.


----------



## SailOZ

can anyone tell me how to edit the timeline of my signature please? many thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## cprem79

dahalrosan said:


> I think more than 5 people got grants today. Golden Thursday July the 4th. Was wondering why Prem didnt get the grant and Devang doesnt have his CO allocated yet.


I have a senior Venukumar who is sharing the same CO with me.
Both our meds are referred.
I presume after his grant will come mine.
Thank you for your wishes, though.


----------



## cprem79

SailOZ said:


> can anyone tell me how to edit the timeline of my signature please? many thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Goto your User CP on the top menu of this page and click '"Edit signature".


----------



## mithu93ku

Congratulations to all who got the grant today!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## joejohn

cprem79 said:


> If you resided in any country on residence, student or working visa, then you may have to enter those. For tourist visits, you don' t need to ener the address.


Thank you.

If I have stayed for short, like 2-3 months on work visa 12 years back and I dont remember the address at that time, is it fine to put an approximate address? Like city and state?


----------



## cprem79

joejohn said:


> Thank you.
> 
> If I have stayed for short, like 2-3 months on work visa 12 years back and I dont remember the address at that time, is it fine to put an approximate address? Like city and state?


It's little complicate but try to find out the address.
If you are really unable to trace that address, then you can go ahead with brief details.
If you are questioned later, you can explain to your CO.


----------



## Jonathan1980

mithu93ku said:


> Congratulations to all who got the grant today!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


anyone got CO also deserve congratulation  

Anyone late May or early June got CO allocated ? Its about a month now and on average , CO should be allocated


----------



## joejohn

cprem79 said:


> It's little complicate but try to find out the address.
> If you are really unable to trace that address, then you can go ahead with brief details.
> If you are questioned later, you can explain to your CO.


Great, thanks a lot!

I am going ahead with whatever details I have and submit my application. By the time CO gets allocated I may have better information. I hope whenever I have more details, I can update my application.

Thank you for your prompt replies!!


----------



## Devang

dahalrosan said:


> I think more than 5 people got grants today. Golden Thursday July the 4th. Was wondering why Prem didnt get the grant and Devang doesnt have his CO allocated yet.


Trust me I am also wondering the same thing


----------



## SailOZ

cprem79 said:


> Goto your User CP on the top menu of this page and click '"Edit signature".


thanks cprem79, you are always very helpful 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zdeveloper

Q 11 on Form 80:
Do you currently have, or have you ever had, other passports/travel
documents not already shown at Question 1 ?

Since I don't have any other Nationality, so should I write about all of my previous (Expired) Passports...???


----------



## cprem79

zdeveloper said:


> Q 11 on Form 80:
> Do you currently have, or have you ever had, other passports/travel
> documents not already shown at Question 1 ?
> 
> Since I don't have any other Nationality, so should I write about all of my previous (Expired) Passports...???


No that doesn't mean your old passport.
That column is to be filled in case you have passports from different countries other than Pakistan.
Just leave it blank for your case since you said you have no other nationality.


----------



## icriding

*Thank You Expat Forum!*

Dear All,

I have been a silent observer on this Forum.

Over the past few months, information on this forum was crucial to the preparation of my Skilled Nominated (190) Permanent Residence Visa.

The information on this forum enabled me to make my visa application independently, without the assistance of a migration agent. 

I must have saved hundreds if not thousands of dollars in preparing and submitting my visa application independently!

I am pleased to report that I received the* "Golden Mail"* this Tuesday (02/June 2013). 

I encountered two "difficulties" in the processing of my application:

I had to write a "Commitment Statement" for Victorian State Nomination because, I had friends in Sydney. 

Secondly, the medicals which I undertook for a temporary (457) Business Visa had to be refereed to determine, if they they were sufficient for grant of a Permanent Residence Visa.

I undertook a Complete Medical Examination (Chest X-ray, Urine Analysis, Height and Weight Check, Hearing and Eyesight Check, HIV Test and Physical Examination by a Panel Physician) at the time of my medical examination.

But since I was applying for an extension of my temporary (457) Business Visa, these medicals had a "temporary" tag attached to them.

My case officer at the DIAC, referred these medicals to their "Health Operations" center to ascertain if they met the requirements for grant of a Permanent Residence Visa.

My Permanent Residence Visa was subsequently granted within a week. 

To All Members who have shared their positive and negative experiences on this Forum

*Thank You All!*



*This is my Time Line*


*Visa: *Skilled Nominated (190) Permanent Residence Visa

*Occupation:* Life Scientists NEC - 234599
*
Sponsorship:* Victorian State Nomination for Life Scientists NEC 

*IELTS: *09 March 2013 

*IELTS Score:* Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5

*VETASSESS:* 15 February 2013 

*Points Test Score:* 85 

*Medicals: *24 January 2013
*
Victorian State Nomination Application: *19 May 2013

*Victorian State Nomination Granted: *20 May 2013

*Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: *20 May 2013

*Case Officer Allocated:* 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane) 

*Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals:* 25 June 2013

*Medicals Referred: * 01 July 2013 ?

*Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant:* 01 July 2013

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## burge

oslopoms said:


> Dear All , we had co ML who do not work for team 34 no more. After that we got CO D (first name). He granted our visa this morning! Very very happy!!!


Many hearty cheers to you. congrats.


----------



## Jonathan1980

icriding said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this Forum.
> 
> Over the past few months, information on this forum was crucial to the preparation of my Skilled Nominated (190) Permanent Residence Visa.
> 
> The information on this forum enabled me to make my visa application independently without the assistance of a migration agent.
> 
> I must have saved hundreds if not thousands of dollars my preparing and submitting my visa application independently!
> 
> I am pleased to report that I received the* "Golden Mail"* this Tuesday (02/June 2013).
> 
> I encountered two "difficulties" in the processing of my application:
> 
> I had to write a "Commitment Statement" for Victorian State Nomination because, I had friends in Sydney.
> 
> The medicals which I undertook for a temporary (457) Business Visa had to be refereed to determine if they they sufficient for grant of a Permanent Residence Visa.
> 
> I undertook a Complete Medical Examination (Chest X-ray, Urine Analysis, Height and Weight Check, Hearing and Eyesight Check, HIV Test and Physical Examination by a Panel Physician) at the time of my medical examination.
> 
> But since I was applying for an extension of my temporary (457) Business Visa, these medicals had a "temporary" tag attached to them.
> 
> My case officer at the DIAC, refereed these medicals to their "Health Operations" center to ascertain if they met the requirements for grant of a Permanent Residence Visa.
> 
> My Permanent Residence Visa was subsequently granted within a week.
> 
> To All Members who have shared their positive and negative experiences on this Forum
> 
> *Thank You All!*
> 
> *This is my Time Line*
> 
> *Visa: *Skilled Nominated (190) Permanent Residence Visa
> 
> *Occupation:* Life Scientists NEC - 234599
> *
> Sponsorship:* Victorian State Nomination for Life Scientists NEC
> 
> *IELTS: *09 March 2013
> 
> *IELTS Score:* Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5
> 
> *VETASSESS:* 15 February 2013
> 
> *Points Test Score:* 85
> 
> *Medicals: *24 January 2013
> *
> Victorian State Nomination Application: *19 May 2013
> 
> *Victorian State Nomination Granted: *20 May 2013
> 
> *Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: *20 May 2013
> 
> *Case Officer Allocated:* 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane)
> 
> *Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals:* 25 June 2013
> 
> *Medicals Referred: 01 *July 2013 ?
> 
> *Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant:* 01 July 2013
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


Congrats ! You have 85 why do you need State sponsor ! Obviously you think its faster ?


----------



## icriding

*Hello Jonathan,*

Thanks for your message...

My nominated occupation Life Scientists NEC - 234599 was not on the list for Skilled Independent applicants...

At the time of my application "Life Scientists NEC - 234599" was only available though Victorian State Nomination or perhaps through ACT State Nomination 

I am very grateful for Victorian State Nomination 

Cheers!


----------



## Jonathan1980

icriding said:


> *Hello Jonathan,*
> 
> Thanks for your message...
> 
> My nominated occupation Life Scientists NEC - 234599 was not on the list for Skilled Independent applicants...
> 
> At the time of my application "Life Scientists NEC - 234599" was only available though Victorian State Nomination or perhaps through ACT State Nomination
> 
> I am very grateful for Victorian State Nomination
> 
> Cheers!


I see, I applied for Vic Nomination too, but I got 189 invitation before Vic nomination so I drop it. Anyway somebody told me that State nomination constraint is not strict and you can go to other state as well. They have no mechanism to hold you back if are jobless in Vic.


----------



## icriding

Jonathan1980 said:


> I see, I applied for Vic Nomination too, but I got 189 invitation before Vic nomination so I drop it. Anyway somebody told me that State nomination constraint is not strict and you can go to other state as well. They have no mechanism to hold you back if are jobless in Vic.


I think you have a moral obligation to honor your "Commitment to Victoria Statement" 

There is no benefit for Victoria to sponsor applicants if they choose to reside in another state is there?

Cheers!


----------



## robertmurray7782

icriding said:


> I think you have a moral obligation to honor your "Commitment to Victoria Statement"
> 
> There is no benefit for Victoria to sponsor applicants if they choose to reside in another state is there?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes I agree. Obviously if you and your family are starving to death and feel you have better job prospects in another state after having tried in your sponsored state I think you've fulfilled the moral obligation however!


----------



## Jonathan1980

icriding said:


> I think you have a moral obligation to honor your "Commitment to Victoria Statement"
> 
> There is no benefit for Victoria to sponsor applicants if they choose to reside in another state is there?
> 
> Cheers!


Well you still have morality as long as you have job and money to support your physical living there. And this case if you have better offer else where you have to drop it. 

Are you working in Academic


----------



## dejumotalks

abhi_stallone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I have been granted the visa . The CO was not assigned and no contact was made by DIAC. Out of frustration I sent the email to Skill Select on 20th Mar regarding the status of my application. They just forwarded my mail to concerned deptt. and no further communication was received till 24th May when CO contacted me and asked for documents (medical and PCC). I submitted the documents in fortnight and within a single working day of submission, visa got granted, to much of my surprise.
> I guess my proactiveness helped in speeding up the process.
> So, guys follow up is the key!
> Thank you Teevee and all for your sound advise.


Congrats Abhi,
We would all appreciate if you could share your timeline.
Best Regards,
Dej


----------



## icriding

I am not interested into getting into a debate on morality on a Forum created to guide visa applicants through the intricacies of migration processes...

But the Victorian Government also requests for "Proof of Funds" to support your stay for two years...

Even after sending them a signed "Commitment to Victoria" declaration, they processed my application and requested me to prove my Commitment to Victoria because I had friends in Sydney...

Obviously, the Victorian Government seriously considers the prospects of potential migrants before agreeing to nominate anyone.

There are quite a few examples on this forum where Victorian State Nomination was refused, even though the applicant appeared to meet minimum Victorian requirements..

I have also not come across anyone on this forum who has broken their commitment and moved to another state.

Perhaps they are too sneaky or perhaps ashamed to post their experiences on this forum....

Cheers!


----------



## robertmurray7782

icriding said:


> I am not interested into getting into a debate on morality on a Forum created to guide visa applicants through the intricacies of migration processes...
> 
> But the Victorian Government also requests for "Proof of Funds" to support your stay for two years...
> 
> Even after sending them a signed "Commitment to Victoria" declaration, they processed my application and requested me to prove my Commitment to Victoria because I had friends in Sydney...
> 
> Obviously, the Victorian Government seriously considers the prospects of potential migrants before agreeing to nominate anyone.
> 
> There are quite a few examples on this forum where Victorian State Nomination was refused, even though the applicant appeared to meet minimum Victorian requirements..
> 
> I have also not come across anyone on this forum who has broken their commitment and moved to another state.
> 
> Perhaps they are too sneaky or perhaps ashamed to post their experiences on this forum....
> 
> Cheers!


Well said! It's good we still have high levels of morals in an increasingly immoral world!


----------



## joejohn

I completed filling up my visa application form but got the payment page with amount including my co-applicants. I was under the impression that first the fee payment would be for the primary applicant and later, before grant, the remaining fees.

Is this the case with everyone? Do you have to pay all the fee including all the co applicants at the time of applying visa? Or is there any option to pay it in two stages?


----------



## cprem79

joejohn said:


> I completed filling up my visa application form but got the payment page with amount including my co-applicants. I was under the impression that first the fee payment would be for the primary applicant and later, before grant, the remaining fees.
> 
> Is this the case with everyone? Do you have to pay all the fee including all the co applicants at the time of applying visa? Or is there any option to pay it in two stages?


Unfortunately you have to pay for all applicants in one go.
And you cannot pay in installments.
The mode of payment is Credit card or Debit Card.


----------



## icriding

Jonathan1980 said:


> Congrats ! You have 85 why do you need State sponsor ! Obviously you think its faster ?



As far As I understand, State Nominated Applicants receive an *immediate * invitation to apply for a Permanent Residence visa via SkillSelect.

In contrast, Independent Visa applicants need to *wait * for the *next round *of automatic invitations to be sent out by SkillSelect before they can make their Permanent Residence visa application

State Nominated Applicants can also nominate Skilled Occupations on specific *State Nominated Occupation Lists*. 

Some of these *State Nominated Occupations* may not be available on the Skilled Occupations list for *Independent *Visa applicants.

Thus State Nomination is a good option for applicants who *cannot *nominate an application on the Skilled Occupations list for Independent Visa applicants.

Such applicants may also need to satisfy *State Specific Criteria*
*
Cheers!*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Congrats IcRiding..Too many grants today..too many congratulations to write..my fingers are hurting..


----------



## ashanti7311

Hi guys,

How do you know when you gave be allocated a CO? I was sent the link to print the meds referral letter even though i have done my meds in advance. Do this mean a CO has been allocated?

Thank you


----------



## pallavishri

Many Congratulations! Hope all of us join your group very soon. :fingerscrossed:




icriding said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a silent observer on this Forum.
> 
> Over the past few months, information on this forum was crucial to the preparation of my Skilled Nominated (190) Permanent Residence Visa.
> 
> The information on this forum enabled me to make my visa application independently, without the assistance of a migration agent.
> 
> I must have saved hundreds if not thousands of dollars in preparing and submitting my visa application independently!
> 
> I am pleased to report that I received the* "Golden Mail"* this Tuesday (02/June 2013).
> 
> I encountered two "difficulties" in the processing of my application:
> 
> I had to write a "Commitment Statement" for Victorian State Nomination because, I had friends in Sydney.
> 
> Secondly, the medicals which I undertook for a temporary (457) Business Visa had to be refereed to determine, if they they were sufficient for grant of a Permanent Residence Visa.
> 
> I undertook a Complete Medical Examination (Chest X-ray, Urine Analysis, Height and Weight Check, Hearing and Eyesight Check, HIV Test and Physical Examination by a Panel Physician) at the time of my medical examination.
> 
> But since I was applying for an extension of my temporary (457) Business Visa, these medicals had a "temporary" tag attached to them.
> 
> My case officer at the DIAC, referred these medicals to their "Health Operations" center to ascertain if they met the requirements for grant of a Permanent Residence Visa.
> 
> My Permanent Residence Visa was subsequently granted within a week.
> 
> To All Members who have shared their positive and negative experiences on this Forum
> 
> *Thank You All!*
> 
> 
> 
> *This is my Time Line*
> 
> 
> *Visa: *Skilled Nominated (190) Permanent Residence Visa
> 
> *Occupation:* Life Scientists NEC - 234599
> *
> Sponsorship:* Victorian State Nomination for Life Scientists NEC
> 
> *IELTS: *09 March 2013
> 
> *IELTS Score:* Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5
> 
> *VETASSESS:* 15 February 2013
> 
> *Points Test Score:* 85
> 
> *Medicals: *24 January 2013
> *
> Victorian State Nomination Application: *19 May 2013
> 
> *Victorian State Nomination Granted: *20 May 2013
> 
> *Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: *20 May 2013
> 
> *Case Officer Allocated:* 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane)
> 
> *Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals:* 25 June 2013
> 
> *Medicals Referred: * 01 July 2013 ?
> 
> *Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant:* 01 July 2013
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## shaikjalal

*Form 26 help*

While filling form 26, q#12 - intending office to lodge application? 
What do you write, I haven't yet applied visa.
Appreciate your responses ..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How do you know when you gave be allocated a CO? I was sent the link to print the meds referral letter even though i have done my meds in advance. Do this mean a CO has been allocated?
> 
> Thank you



Share your timeline first..then we can tell precisely.. normally if you applied before 5 or 6 weeks earlier, you should have been allocated a CO by now..Who sent you the link to print the meds referral letter..was it a personal email or general? if its personal reply him or her back and ask who the hell are you?


----------



## ashanti7311

dahalrosan said:


> Share your timeline first..then we can tell precisely.. normally if you applied before 5 or 6 weeks earlier, you should have been allocated a CO by now..Who sent you the link to print the meds referral letter..was it a personal email or general? if its personal reply him or her back and ask who the hell are you?


Hi
I lodged my application on 4th june 2013. I did my meds on the 21st June, received meds referral letter 3rd july


----------



## earldro

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi
> I lodged my application on 4th june 2013. I did my meds on the 21st June, received meds referral letter 3rd july


Hi,

I lodged my application on the 4th of June as well, have you been allocated a CO? I am still waiting, haven't done my medicals as yet.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## shaikjalal

cprem79 said:


> Unfortunately you have to pay for all applicants in one go.
> And you cannot pay in installments.
> The mode of payment is Credit card or Debit Card.


Debit card ?? I couldn't find that option .. Will the normal visa debit card work ? I tried using but it wouldn't go through .. Anybody paid using debit card? .. Which bank card was it ?


----------



## dragoman

shaikjalal said:


> Debit card ?? I couldn't find that option .. Will the normal visa debit card work ? I tried using but it wouldn't go through .. Anybody paid using debit card? .. Which bank card was it ?



Check your debit card daily transaction limit , its not more than 1.5 lacs per day usually.

Or increase your Credit Card limit by transferring money in it , which will automatically increase your credit limit . An interlinked Debit & Credit card , works great here .

Dragoman


----------



## rameshreddy

oslopoms said:


> Dear All , we had co ML who do not work for team 34 no more. After that we got CO D (first name). He granted our visa this morning! Very very happy!!!


Congrats mate!!


----------



## Deshdeep

anshuashu said:


> should we use two credit card for fee payments ??????


I believe that the only option you have. But beware of the extra charges the Bank imposes and clear the terms & conditions in advance.

You can ask the bank to enhance or activate the over limit on your CC. I believe we cannot make a part payment.


Experts what is you experiences?


----------



## earldro

Deshdeep said:


> I believe that the only option you have. But beware of the extra charges the Bank imposes and clear the terms & conditions in advance.
> 
> You can ask the bank to enhance or activate the over limit on your CC. I believe we cannot make a part payment.
> 
> Experts what is you experiences?


There is no option to put an amount, the amount gets prefilled based on the number of applicants (new fees) all you can do is input card details.

Rgds,

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## dejumotalks

Good Work Num_tareq for starting up the thread for Team 7 Adelaide.
Seems as if we all need to make Patience our buddy in this team. 

Please All team 7 Adelaide should share their experiences.

Seems my CO is very quiet and doesn't want to be disturbed.....

Still awaiting the Golden Mail.

Please update all your timelines as this encourages...

wish team 7 Adelaide all the best this 7th month.


----------



## sachindev

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi
> I lodged my application on 4th june 2013. I did my meds on the 21st June, received meds referral letter 3rd july




Hello Ashanti,

What specially written in letter , that you came to know its referred ? and you got letter from CO ot checked on Evisa ?


----------



## josh.machine

Starting with visa filing so i will ask my doubts here as and when i encounter them.
First one 
National identity documents - does pan card qualify for this?


----------



## josh.machine

For this question what should be the answer
Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child? - i was thinking of mentioning my wife but isnt that obvious!

My wifes PAN card has her maiden name in it so should i add it as a national identity document or use marriage certificate instead?
Also my marriage ceritificate doesnt seem to have any number associated with it, is that fine.


----------



## josh.machine

Sorry about the no of posts

Has anyone put their parents details for this one
Non-migrating dependent family members

Under education history which qualification does our BE degree come under?

What does this quesiton mean?

Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?



Mod can you pls merge all my posts related to doubts on visa filing, thanks.


----------



## josh.machine

For employment history should the job description as given in the employment reference letter is sufficient or we need to tailor it to match the one recommended?

Also i have joined a new job 3 months back, do i need to provide a reference letter for that as well, i am not claiming any points for that and nor is it assessed by acs.


----------



## mandeeps

josh.machine said:


> For employment history should the job description as given in the employment reference letter is sufficient or we need to tailor it to match the one recommended?
> 
> Also i have joined a new job 3 months back, do i need to provide a reference letter for that as well, i am not claiming any points for that and nor is it assessed by acs.


Employment reference letter is sufficient. No need to attach new job ref letter. Just add support docs like appointment letter and 2-3 sal slips.

For national identity document you can use voter card


----------



## josh.machine

mandeeps said:


> Employment reference letter is sufficient. No need to attach new job ref letter. Just add support docs like appointment letter and 2-3 sal slips.
> 
> For national identity document you can use voter card


Thanks for your response.
I am talking about the job description to be given in visa form and not as part of attached document.
I do not have a voter card or aadhar card, does pan card come under national id document?

If i am not claiming any points for spouse should i still mention her previous employment history?

Also can u please answer my other queries if possible, thanks again


----------



## josh.machine

Finished filling all the 17 pages
have shared my doubts above and would request fellow members to pls answer them, maybe tomorow morning i will list them out in a single thread.
thanks again


----------



## Andy10

dahalrosan said:


> Congrats IcRiding..Too many grants today..too many congratulations to write..my fingers are hurting..


:rofl::target:


----------



## Dipsomania

Razaqng said:


> Pls any1 who could help,can I obtain a letter from my spouse's Polytechnic that she was taught in English Language?
> 
> Pls do help.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Razaqng,

U need to contact the polytechnic and ask for her Transcript! A Transcript has a line that mentions that the medium of study is ENGLISH. We got the same done for my husband.
My experience was... When we went to the college they first found out the class division and roll no of the person. Took some fees and asked to check with them on phone after a couple of days and come collect the Transcript. A Transcript is basically a record of ypur marks in the particular class or class that you have taken in the college along with the mention of the Medium of instruction (eg English)


----------



## ivetka233

Is very interesting how some people apply for 189 with completed documents and get grant different times......why? I seen people on this chat,, who just get grant for end of may lodgment and seen people who still wait for march lodgment. Both had submitted police check and medical already,,,,, is there anything what put you behind sb else?

Also want to ask if can sb help me how can put under my text line with all my details of EOI, LODGMNETS etc dates as everyone else,,,,,thank you


----------



## getsetgo

josh.machine said:


> For employment history should the job description as given in the employment reference letter is sufficient or we need to tailor it to match the one recommended?
> 
> Also i have joined a new job 3 months back, do i need to provide a reference letter for that as well, i am not claiming any points for that and nor is it assessed by acs.


You don't need reference letter for the new job


----------



## getsetgo

josh.machine said:


> Sorry about the no of posts
> 
> Has anyone put their parents details for this one
> Non-migrating dependent family members
> 
> Under education history which qualification does our BE degree come under?
> 
> What does this quesiton mean?
> 
> Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?
> 
> Mod can you pls merge all my posts related to doubts on visa filing, thanks.


If your parents are not migrating with u do not add them as non migrating dependents


----------



## getsetgo

josh.machine said:


> Sorry about the no of posts
> 
> Has anyone put their parents details for this one
> Non-migrating dependent family members
> 
> Under education history which qualification does our BE degree come under?
> 
> What does this quesiton mean?
> 
> Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?
> 
> Mod can you pls merge all my posts related to doubts on visa filing, thanks.


If your parents are not migrating with you, do not add them under non migrating dependants

As you have done your BE, the answer to question is yes .


----------



## getsetgo

josh.machine said:


> Starting with visa filing so i will ask my doubts here as and when i encounter them.
> First one
> National identity documents - does pan card qualify for this?


You can add licence or passport


----------



## getsetgo

josh.machine said:


> Thanks for your response.
> I am talking about the job description to be given in visa form and not as part of attached document.
> I do not have a voter card or aadhar card, does pan card come under national id document?
> 
> If i am not claiming any points for spouse should i still mention her previous employment history?
> 
> Also can u please answer my other queries if possible, thanks again


Even if u are not claiming points , if your wife was working add her employment history. You don't need to provide documents for her though


----------



## asherasher

Hi I applied for Visa on 6th June.

Do we get an email when a Co is assigned ??

Regards,
Asher


----------



## V2S4R

asherasher said:


> Hi I applied for Visa on 6th June.
> 
> Do we get an email when a Co is assigned ??
> 
> Regards,
> Asher


Hi,

Same kind of time lines for me and waiting for CO allocation.
Once the CO allocated, you will get email from CO for any documents to be attached or further requirements. That is what I heard from friends.
Some time you may not get any email and straight away get the grant email, if the CO finished his assessment with the documents you provided satisfactorily.

Cheers
:clap2:


----------



## cprem79

asherasher said:


> Hi I applied for Visa on 6th June.
> 
> Do we get an email when a Co is assigned ??
> 
> Regards,
> Asher


A CO will be assigned on default for each case.
But you will be intimated only when mandatory or additional documents are required, when you receive a email from the CO.
But this will happen only after the CO does a preliminary assessment of your case and initial uploaded documents.
If all your initial documents are satisfactory to the CO and your meds are auto-cleared, you will directly be given the grant without even contacted by him.


----------



## cprem79

ivetka233 said:


> Is very interesting how some people apply for 189 with completed documents and get grant different times......why? I seen people on this chat,, who just get grant for end of may lodgment and seen people who still wait for march lodgment. Both had submitted police check and medical already,,,,, is there anything what put you behind sb else?
> 
> Also want to ask if can sb help me how can put under my text line with all my details of EOI, LODGMNETS etc dates as everyone else,,,,,thank you


What you say has considerable truth in it.

It also depends on each case and the points they hold as well. Some cases undergo security checks with external agencies and some for employment checks. The main reason for the checks may be the way they submit the evidence.
If you give transparent evidence, there's no need for these checks and it varies for each country individual also, as far as I have seen here.
Some people meds get referred.
So these are the reasons for the delay in visa grant.

Goto User CP on top of this page and then click "Edit signature"
Then you can put in your timeline there.
It will automatically reflect whenever you put your post in any threads.


----------



## cprem79

shaikjalal said:


> While filling form 26, q#12 - intending office to lodge application?
> What do you write, I haven't yet applied visa.
> Appreciate your responses ..


You can say "Online".
Why don't u do e-medicals?
It will save you from filling out these forms.


----------



## V2S4R

ltrifonov said:


> After reading a lot in the forum, decided to apply in advance, while waited for SS


Thank you so much for your valuable answer.

I tried applying for the same with VETASSESS few weeks back. But they were asking for reasons like whether DIAC referred or other assessment departments (ACS) referred to apply for points advice. That is where I stopped and waiting for the CO allocation and see if they will request me for Points Test advice.

My Education is Diploma-Non_IT with ACS RPL application.
I have 2 SAP Certifications which are specialised in the SAP Technical Professional level.

Please advice if this helps my CO to assign 10 points for my education.

Cheers
:clap2:


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Starting with visa filing so i will ask my doubts here as and when i encounter them.
> First one
> National identity documents - does pan card qualify for this?


First of all, I request you to compile your queries in one post and get them clarified, next time.
Moreover most of your queries are self explanatory and you can try to identify the answers yourself.
Anyway I will put down the solutions to my best of my knowledge:

1) PAN card is obviously a national identity document since it is issued by the Govt. of India.

2) No, you don't need to fill up the column. It should be done only when your child lives away from you (and wife) under the custody of your authorized representative.

3) Marriage certificate is not a national identity document. It should be used only for your spouse relationship evidence. No matter the maiden name, you can still use the PAN card for your wife national identity.

4) If your parents are also dependants on your income, then you should include them. If you include them, though they are not an applicant and will not migrate with you, nevertheless they should also get PCC and Medicals done. If they have their own income, then leave it blank.

5) Bachelors in Science and Technology (4 year degree course)

6) It implies about your Higher Seconday School education (12th and above which includes your BE degree as well). So you can enter those details with Completed status.

7) You have to include what is mentioned on the reference letters. If you are not claiming points for your current employment, then you don't need to provide. But I recommend that to prove that you are currently employed there try to provide reference letter or employment contract, payslips, tax documents etc.

8) For national identity documents, since you don't have a voter or Aadhar card, you can give your Driving Licence, PAN card. If you resided outside India, you can provide any national identity document of that country which was issued by its government or ministry.


----------



## burge

hi guyz,
i have a question please: in case my passport expires while processing my PR application i.e waiting for the CO to give grant, what should I do? 
my second question relates to the case of a missing passport, what should be the next line of action?


----------



## cprem79

burge said:


> hi guyz,
> i have a question please: in case my passport expires while processing my PR application i.e waiting for the CO to give grant, what should I do?
> my second question relates to the case of a missing passport, what should be the next line of action?


1) You can notify the CO with Form929 with both old passport and new passport details.

2) No idea, sorry. I hope other seniors experienced with this can give you a reply.


----------



## Otaku

*190 SS query*

Hi all,

I have a basic query. My profession fits 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) and I am interested in *just* applying for Victoria, as most of the jobs in my field are there. If I do not get Victoria State Sponsorship, I am not interested.

Having said that, does one have a choice similar to this while submitting EOI? Proceed only if Victoria offers SS?

Thanks,
O


----------



## Razaqng

Dipsomania said:


> Hi Razaqng,
> 
> U need to contact the polytechnic and ask for her Transcript! A Transcript has a line that mentions that the medium of study is ENGLISH. We got the same done for my husband.
> My experience was... When we went to the college they first found out the class division and roll no of the person. Took some fees and asked to check with them on phone after a couple of days and come collect the Transcript. A Transcript is basically a record of ypur marks in the particular class or class that you have taken in the college along with the mention of the Medium of instruction (eg English)


Thanks for your response,we have resolved that she would go to her college to obtain a letter from the Registrar stating that studies were conducted in English Language.
God bless and good luck.


----------



## balajism

cprem79 said:


> First of all, I request you to compile your queries in one post and get them clarified, next time.
> Moreover most of your queries are self explanatory and you can try to identify the answers yourself.
> Anyway I will put down the solutions to my best of my knowledge:
> 
> 1) PAN card is obviously a national identity document since it is issued by the Govt. of India.
> 
> 2) No, you don't need to fill up the column. It should be done only when your child lives away from you (and wife) under the custody of your authorized representative.
> 
> 3) Marriage certificate is not a national identity document. It should be used only for your spouse relationship evidence. No matter the maiden name, you can still use the PAN card for your wife national identity.
> 
> 4) If your parents are also dependants on your income, then you should include them. If you include them, though they are not an applicant and will not migrate with you, nevertheless they should also get PCC and Medicals done. If they have their own income, then leave it blank.
> 
> 5) Bachelors in Science and Technology (4 year degree course)
> 
> 6) It implies about your Higher Seconday School education (12th and above which includes your BE degree as well). So you can enter those details with Completed status.
> 
> 7) You have to include what is mentioned on the reference letters. If you are not claiming points for your current employment, then you don't need to provide. But I recommend that to prove that you are currently employed there try to provide reference letter or employment contract, payslips, tax documents etc.
> 
> 8) For national identity documents, since you don't have a voter or Aadhar card, you can give your Driving Licence, PAN card. If you resided outside India, you can provide any national identity document of that country which was issued by its government or ministry.


Hi cprem,

Absolutely love your detailed posts with relevant answers and advice! Keep it up!
That said, I dearly hope you'll shed some light on my situation. Pls bear with me if this turns out to be a longish post..

Ok, I have an invite for 263111 and I haven't lodged it yet. Figured I'd gather my docs before I do. I went to the local PSK y day to get my Indian PCC and to my horror I was informed that I needed to get my passport reissued as it has slight water damage 
Some of the queries that are swirling around in my confused mind:

1) Should I lodge the visa application now, and then wait till I get the new passport to send the form 1022? 
2) Regarding the PCC, I can only get it done after I get the passport re-issued, which can take anywhere from 15-45 days apparenty 
3) Another important query - regarding medicals - should I lodge the visa, and get the medicals done first? If I apply for re-issue I won't have a passport till I get the new one, and I cannot attend medicals without a passport, right?
4) Also, has anyone gone through this before? Is tatkaal possible for the reissue of a damaged passport? I'm getting conflicting answers online 

Would greatly appreciate any help at all! Thanks guys. I'm terribly confused and frustrated


----------



## Razaqng

burge said:


> hi guyz,
> i have a question please: in case my passport expires while processing my PR application i.e waiting for the CO to give grant, what should I do?
> my second question relates to the case of a missing passport, what should be the next line of action?


Hi burge,I've been expecting your reply to my pm or are you not interested?Cheers


----------



## ilayarajamtm

Hi 

My co ask medical for my wife ., now my wife is pregnant what r the options i have 
please advice me thanks in advance


----------



## Imersion

Hi Guys,

I'm a newbie here. I've just uploaded Form 80 but I've noticed that for some reason I've mistakenly typed information on a wrong field (particularly on my education). Can I upload the corrected version of this form (and say just indicate on the filename "corrected") or should I just wait for the CO? Any suggestions is much appreciated. 

by the way, I've just registered on this site today so I don't have rights to edit my signature but the below should be good enough 

IELTS: April 2012 | ACS (263111) +ve: 17/12/12 | EOI Lodg: 17/12/12 | EOI Invite: 17/6/13 | Visa (189) 60 points Applied: 18/6/13 | Med: 27/06/13 | PCC: 7/6/13 | CO: ?

Regards,
Imersion


----------



## garry.mcrayat

Dipsomania said:


> Hi Razaqng,
> 
> U need to contact the polytechnic and ask for her Transcript! A Transcript has a line that mentions that the medium of study is ENGLISH. We got the same done for my husband.
> My experience was... When we went to the college they first found out the class division and roll no of the person. Took some fees and asked to check with them on phone after a couple of days and come collect the Transcript. A Transcript is basically a record of ypur marks in the particular class or class that you have taken in the college along with the mention of the Medium of instruction (eg English)


=======
Hi Dipsomania,
Same case with me. CO asked to submit certificate from College that graduation was in ENGLISH. I have submitted the same but no reply so far.
Just wondering - if they are accepting such kind alternate these days? What about your case stage?


----------



## SmartBenny

cprem79 said:


> A CO will be assigned on default for each case.
> But you will be intimated only when mandatory or additional documents are required, when you receive a email from the CO.
> But this will happen only after the CO does a preliminary assessment of your case and initial uploaded documents.
> If all your initial documents are satisfactory to the CO and your meds are auto-cleared, you will directly be given the grant without even contacted by him.


Can you give any reference for this info?


----------



## Dipsomania

asherasher said:


> Hi I applied for Visa on 6th June.
> 
> Do we get an email when a Co is assigned ??
> 
> Regards,
> Asher


Hi Asher,

Me too applied on 6th june. No CO for me as yet... :-(

Which state sponsorship do you havr...


----------



## gaurav7172

ilayarajamtm said:


> Hi
> 
> My co ask medical for my wife ., now my wife is pregnant what r the options i have
> please advice me thanks in advance


please mention how many months pregnant and which country and city u r in. Then I can tell you what to do.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## cprem79

SmartBenny said:


> Can you give any reference for this info?


The experience shared by the visa applicants on this forum is the reference.
There is no official reference for this.


----------



## Dipsomania

garry.mcrayat said:


> =======
> Hi Dipsomania,
> Same case with me. CO asked to submit certificate from College that graduation was in ENGLISH. I have submitted the same but no reply so far.
> Just wondering - if they are accepting such kind alternate these days? What about your case stage?


Hi,

My agent had suggested this document - transcript... He had submitted the same for some other case too. My husband is not the primary applicant and hence this document is sufficient.

I m awaiting CO allocation n visa grant. What about you?


----------



## ilayarajamtm

gaurav7172 said:


> please mention how many months pregnant and which country and city u r in. Then I can tell you what to do.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:[/QUOT
> 
> I am in Sydney with my wife and she is 3 month now


----------



## garry.mcrayat

same scenario. My wife is main applicant and scored 7.5 in IELTS. 
But ENGLISH medium document was requested for me(secondary) applicant. 
Although tomorrow, I am appearing for IELTS exam as well to avoid any further delay.


----------



## ilayarajamtm

ilayarajamtm said:


> gaurav7172 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please mention how many months pregnant and which country and city u r in. Then I can tell you what to do.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:[/QUOT
> 
> I am in Sydney with my wife and she is 3 month now
> 
> 
> 
> please reply me
Click to expand...


----------



## gaurav7172

ilayarajamtm said:


> gaurav7172 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please mention how many months pregnant and which country and city u r in. Then I can tell you what to do.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:[/QUOT
> 
> I am in Sydney with my wife and she is 3 month now
> 
> 
> 
> see most doctors advise not to do x-ray on pregnant women as it can affect the foetus. However since its 3 months you can get the x-ray done but its still risky. But still doctors might not take that risk. As if any thing happens to foetus, you can sue them. However you can check with medical center whether they can take x-ray or not. So if they can do it, its good for your visa. Otherwise wait till baby is born and get its birth certificate and passport and then submit it and get visa for baby also. hey congratulations man on becoming father.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
Click to expand...


----------



## cprem79

Imersion said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm a newbie here. I've just uploaded Form 80 but I've noticed that for some reason I've mistakenly typed information on a wrong field (particularly on my education). Can I upload the corrected version of this form (and say just indicate on the filename "corrected") or should I just wait for the CO? Any suggestions is much appreciated.
> 
> by the way, I've just registered on this site today so I don't have rights to edit my signature but the below should be good enough
> 
> IELTS: April 2012 | ACS (263111) +ve: 17/12/12 | EOI Lodg: 17/12/12 | EOI Invite: 17/6/13 | Visa (189) 60 points Applied: 18/6/13 | Med: 27/06/13 | PCC: 7/6/13 | CO: ?
> 
> Regards,
> Imersion


Imersion,

You can correct the Form80 and upload it again.
You can then fill and upload Form 1023 for notification of incorrect answers.
That will do.

You can goto the UserCP on the top of this page and click "Edit Signature" where you can put in your timeline.


----------



## Dipsomania

garry.mcrayat said:


> same scenario. My wife is main applicant and scored 7.5 in IELTS.
> But ENGLISH medium document was requested for me(secondary) applicant.
> Although tomorrow, I am appearing for IELTS exam as well to avoid any further delay.


Oh ok. I m still awaiting revert... Ideally a transcript shudnt be an issue...
Which state have u applied for?


----------



## garry.mcrayat

Dipsomania said:


> Oh ok. I m still awaiting revert... Ideally a transcript shudnt be an issue...
> Which state have u applied for?


State is NSW.
We applied for visa on 25 May and CO was allocated somewhere 20 -22 June (agent no exact date).
As quota was expired, so waiting- when new quota will be assigned(every year in July) and COs will start working actively.
All the best. Thanks for your quick reply.


----------



## cprem79

balajism said:


> Hi cprem,
> 
> Absolutely love your detailed posts with relevant answers and advice! Keep it up!
> That said, I dearly hope you'll shed some light on my situation. Pls bear with me if this turns out to be a longish post..
> 
> Ok, I have an invite for 263111 and I haven't lodged it yet. Figured I'd gather my docs before I do. I went to the local PSK y day to get my Indian PCC and to my horror I was informed that I needed to get my passport reissued as it has slight water damage
> Some of the queries that are swirling around in my confused mind:
> 
> 1) Should I lodge the visa application now, and then wait till I get the new passport to send the form 1022?
> 2) Regarding the PCC, I can only get it done after I get the passport re-issued, which can take anywhere from 15-45 days apparenty
> 3) Another important query - regarding medicals - should I lodge the visa, and get the medicals done first? If I apply for re-issue I won't have a passport till I get the new one, and I cannot attend medicals without a passport, right?
> 4) Also, has anyone gone through this before? Is tatkaal possible for the reissue of a damaged passport? I'm getting conflicting answers online
> 
> Would greatly appreciate any help at all! Thanks guys. I'm terribly confused and frustrated


Since you said you may have your passport reissued, so will it be same process like a passport renewal? Can you clarify with the Passport office?
If you have a passport renewed, it will have a different passport no.
Then you may have to upload the form 929 for change in passport.
Keeping the above in mind,

1) You can lodge the application with your current passport and when you get your new one, you can upload it together with Form929.

2) Yes, you should obviously wait for the new passport to obtain your PCC.

3) Lodge your visa and do your medicals with the current passport as identity document.

4) Iam presume tatkal service must be available for passport renewal (reissuance). Iam not sure about that so please check with your passport office.

In conclusion, I may suggest you the below - 

> Lodge your application with your current passport details
> You will get the TRN and with that and passport as identity, complete your medicals.
> Apply for passport renewal (or reissuance)
> When new passport arrives, apply for your PCC.
> Upload the new passport copy with the Form929.


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> First of all, I request you to compile your queries in one post and get them clarified, next time.
> Moreover most of your queries are self explanatory and you can try to identify the answers yourself.
> Anyway I will put down the solutions to my best of my knowledge:
> 
> 1) PAN card is obviously a national identity document since it is issued by the Govt. of India.
> 
> 2) No, you don't need to fill up the column. It should be done only when your child lives away from you (and wife) under the custody of your authorized representative.
> 
> 3) Marriage certificate is not a national identity document. It should be used only for your spouse relationship evidence. No matter the maiden name, you can still use the PAN card for your wife national identity.
> 
> 4) If your parents are also dependants on your income, then you should include them. If you include them, though they are not an applicant and will not migrate with you, nevertheless they should also get PCC and Medicals done. If they have their own income, then leave it blank.
> 
> 5) Bachelors in Science and Technology (4 year degree course)
> 
> 6) It implies about your Higher Seconday School education (12th and above which includes your BE degree as well). So you can enter those details with Completed status.
> 
> 7) You have to include what is mentioned on the reference letters. If you are not claiming points for your current employment, then you don't need to provide. But I recommend that to prove that you are currently employed there try to provide reference letter or employment contract, payslips, tax documents etc.
> 
> 8) For national identity documents, since you don't have a voter or Aadhar card, you can give your Driving Licence, PAN card. If you resided outside India, you can provide any national identity document of that country which was issued by its government or ministry.


My apologies for spreading out my questions, i guess i was too excited and thanks for answering most of them patiently as you have done in the recent past. I will start editing my form again and revert if i have any more queries.


----------



## josh.machine

getsetgo said:


> You don't need reference letter for the new job


Thanks for answering my queries, if i have any more queries i will revert back.


----------



## mayankp

abhi_stallone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I have been granted the visa . The CO was not assigned and no contact was made by DIAC. Out of frustration I sent the email to Skill Select on 20th Mar regarding the status of my application. They just forwarded my mail to concerned deptt. and no further communication was received till 24th May when CO contacted me and asked for documents (medical and PCC). I submitted the documents in fortnight and within a single working day of submission, visa got granted, to much of my surprise.
> I guess my proactiveness helped in speeding up the process.
> So, guys follow up is the key!
> Thank you Teevee and all for your sound advise.


Many Congratulations to you abhi. :clap2:


----------



## Imersion

cprem79 said:


> Imersion,
> 
> You can correct the Form80 and upload it again.
> You can then fill and upload Form 1023 for notification of incorrect answers.
> That will do.
> 
> You can goto the UserCP on the top of this page and click "Edit Signature" where you can put in your timeline.




Thanks cprem79, this is exactly what I'm after!


----------



## josh.machine

josh.machine said:


> My apologies for spreading out my questions, i guess i was too excited and thanks for answering most of them patiently as you have done in the recent past. I will start editing my form again and revert if i have any more queries.


Done with updating the form, i think these will be my final set of queries

1. If my child doesnt have a national id like pan card, voter id is it fine to say no

2. should we give postal address same as residential address or shall we give a Australian address

3. for secondary school equivalent ISC period should be counted including 11th and 12th or only 12th alone

4. What qualification does BSC fall under as its a 3 year course

5. Wifes secondary schooling certificate is in Hindi, do i need to go for translation even though i am not claiming any points?

6. Secondary schooling comes under other-non aqf accredition?

7. For details of lived in other country, i have given my last known address and the duration i stayed in that house. should i put the entire duration of that country but with last known address?


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Done with updating the form, i think these will be my final set of queries
> 
> 1. If my child doesnt have a national id like pan card, voter id is it fine to say no
> 
> 2. should we give postal address same as residential address or shall we give a Australian address
> 
> 3. for secondary school equivalent ISC period should be counted including 11th and 12th or only 12th alone
> 
> 4. What qualification does BSC fall under as its a 3 year course
> 
> 5. Wifes secondary schooling certificate is in Hindi, do i need to go for translation even though i am not claiming any points?
> 
> 6. Secondary schooling comes under other-non aqf accredition?
> 
> 7. For details of lived in other country, i have given my last known address and the duration i stayed in that house. should i put the entire duration of that country but with last known address?


1) If your child is not above 16, you don't need to fill Form80. Then no need to worry about providing national identity for your child.

2) Postal address is your current residential address.

3) 12th only.

4) In Form80, you can just mention as Bachelor of Science and duration "from/till" for 3 years.

5) Yes, if you are uploading the evidence, you should translate.

6) No.

7) You need to mention the addresses where you have been living, on basis of month. So that means every month where you stayed for the past 10 years should be given the address. If you are unable to provide, then mention the reason why.


----------



## Devang

Hey Guys,

I got my visa guys...... Yyyyiiiiippppiiiieeee


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> 1) If your child is not above 16, you don't need to fill Form80. Then no need to worry about providing national identity for your child.
> 
> 2) Postal address is your current residential address.
> 
> 3) 12th only.
> 
> 4) In Form80, you can just mention as Bachelor of Science and duration "from/till" for 3 years.
> 
> 5) Yes, if you are uploading the evidence, you should translate.
> 
> JM Can you pls advise the best way of going about it.
> 
> 6) No.
> 
> JM Then what should I select in the dropdown when adding class 12.
> 
> 7) You need to mention the addresses where you have been living, on basis of month. So that means every month where you stayed for the past 10 years should be given the address. If you are unable to provide, then mention the reason why.


Pls find my queries inline and thanks again.

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May - 1st July


----------



## pradinlr

Devang said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my visa guys...... Yyyyiiiiippppiiiieeee


Congrats Devang :clap2::clap2:
When did you lodge your application ?


----------



## cprem79

Devang said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my visa guys...... Yyyyiiiiippppiiiieeee


Congrats...
Without CO allocated you got your visa...
Good~


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Pls find my queries inline and thanks again.
> 
> ----------------------
> IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May - 1st July


I presume you are trying to fill the Visa application form.
I mistook it to be Form80.
When you start your query, please indicate which form is it for and also with the Heading of the Query for easy understanding to answer.

I will repeat again.

1) For child, you can give passport details.
2) Same
3) Same
4) For B.Sc. you can select Bachelor in Science and Technology.
5) Regarding your wife education certificate, please translate it to English with some recognised translator in your place and notarize it.
6) Not mandatory to mention your school education in that column. The university degree would be enough to mention.
7) Just mention the address where you stayed in India and any overseas country for the specific time period.


----------



## Devang

Got both the mails with 3 mins.... First mail co was assigned and second one is grant mail.... Yyyiiipppiiieee


----------



## pradinlr

Devang said:


> Got both the mails with 3 mins.... First mail co was assigned and second one is grant mail.... Yyyiiipppiiieee


aha aha ... super 
Congraluations once again buddy. 

@smartbenny ..here is the reference


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> I presume you are trying to fill the Visa application form.
> I mistook it to be Form80.
> When you start your query, please indicate which form is it for and also with the Heading of the Query for easy understanding to answer.
> 
> I will repeat again.
> 
> 1) For child, you can give passport details.
> JM passport would be already given she is just one year old so can we skip the national Id for her.
> 2) Same
> 3) Same
> 4) For B.Sc. you can select Bachelor in Science and Technology.
> 5) Regarding your wife education certificate, please translate it to English with some recognised translator in your place and notarize it.
> JM is it required to shared anything lesser than degree certificate for wife if I am not claiming any points?
> 6) Not mandatory to mention your school education in that column. The university degree would be enough to mention.
> JM from your previous answer you had mentioned secondary schooling 12th and above. Hence gave that for myself and wife.
> 7) Just mention the address where you stayed in India and any overseas country for the specific time period.
> JM I have stayed at multiple addresses, do I need to give all especially places where I stayed less than 3 months in couple of countries


Pls find answers inline and yes I am filling my 189 visa as we speak 

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May - 1st July


----------



## greenbangla

Devang said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my visa guys...... Yyyyiiiiippppiiiieeee


Congratulations Devang!!!!!!!!!

Hope for the best in future.


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Pls find answers inline and yes I am filling my 189 visa as we speak
> 
> ----------------------
> IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May - 1st July


1) For child, you can give passport details.
JM passport would be already given she is just one year old so can we skip the national Id for her.
> OK

5) Regarding your wife education certificate, please translate it to English with some recognised translator in your place and notarize it.
JM is it required to shared anything lesser than degree certificate for wife if I am not claiming any points?
> Not required.

6) Not mandatory to mention your school education in that column. The university degree would be enough to mention.
JM from your previous answer you had mentioned secondary schooling 12th and above. Hence gave that for myself and wife.
> Secondary schooling is not mandatory on visa application. I myself did not mention that in my application for me and my wife. But in Form80, maybe you may have to include, for which you may need a translation.

7) Just mention the address where you stayed in India and any overseas country for the specific time period.
JM I have stayed at multiple addresses, do I need to give all especially places where I stayed less than 3 months in couple of countries
> If you have stayed there on business trip, residence, student or working visa, you may have to mention. Only for tourist visits, no need to mention the address.


----------



## argetlam0102

cprem79 said:


> Congrats...
> Without CO allocated you got your visa...
> Good~


Hi Friends, 

Well it is really good to see all the success stories here. Just wanted to know if there are known cases of rejections also. Just being realistic on the matter.


----------



## PPbad

Happy to share with you people that i have got the Grant Today. Thanks for supporting me all throughout this process and answering patiently to my queries .


----------



## cprem79

PPbad said:


> Happy to share with you people that i have got the Grant Today. Thanks for supporting me all throughout this process and answering patiently to my queries .


Congrats PPBad...
Wish you All the best for your future~


----------



## zdeveloper

Anyone who applied on 18th May, and still waiting for any correspondence from CO...??? I applied on 18th May, allocated a CO on 30th May, but still, never heard anything from him/her...


----------



## cadspac

pradinlr said:


> aha aha ... super
> Congraluations once again buddy.
> 
> @smartbenny ..here is the reference


Congrats!


----------



## dejumotalks

Congrats PPbad,

All the best in your future plans.

Please update your timeline 


Cheers,

Dej


----------



## SailOZ

Devang said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my visa guys...... Yyyyiiiiippppiiiieeee


so happy for you! wish you the very best in the upcoming chapter of your life!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SailOZ

Devang said:


> Got both the mails with 3 mins.... First mail co was assigned and second one is grant mail.... Yyyiiipppiiieee


wow this is the dream of everyone! 3 min in between the mails!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mayankp

PPbad said:


> Happy to share with you people that i have got the Grant Today. Thanks for supporting me all throughout this process and answering patiently to my queries .


:clap2: Congratulations.....now lane:


----------



## greenbangla

PPbad said:


> Happy to share with you people that i have got the Grant Today. Thanks for supporting me all throughout this process and answering patiently to my queries .


Congratulations PPbad!!!!!!!!!!

Can u share the initial of your CO with team.


----------



## rs100

PPbad said:


> Happy to share with you people that i have got the Grant Today. Thanks for supporting me all throughout this process and answering patiently to my queries .


congrats PPbad....


----------



## Rapid7

<deleted>


----------



## Jonathan1980

Devang said:


> Got both the mails with 3 mins.... First mail co was assigned and second one is grant mail.... Yyyiiipppiiieee


Haha congrats,

when did you lodge visa


----------



## balajism

cprem79 said:


> Since you said you may have your passport reissued, so will it be same process like a passport renewal? Can you clarify with the Passport office?
> If you have a passport renewed, it will have a different passport no.
> Then you may have to upload the form 929 for change in passport.
> Keeping the above in mind,
> 
> 1) You can lodge the application with your current passport and when you get your new one, you can upload it together with Form929.
> 
> 2) Yes, you should obviously wait for the new passport to obtain your PCC.
> 
> 3) Lodge your visa and do your medicals with the current passport as identity document.
> 
> 4) Iam presume tatkal service must be available for passport renewal (reissuance). Iam not sure about that so please check with your passport office.
> 
> In conclusion, I may suggest you the below -
> 
> > Lodge your application with your current passport details
> > You will get the TRN and with that and passport as identity, complete your medicals.
> > Apply for passport renewal (or reissuance)
> > When new passport arrives, apply for your PCC.
> > Upload the new passport copy with the Form929.


Thanks for that prompt reply cprem! You're a lifesaver :clap2:
I'll do as you say and fingers crossed everything goes well! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mandeeps

josh.machine said:


> Thanks for your response.
> I am talking about the job description to be given in visa form and not as part of attached document.
> I do not have a voter card or aadhar card, does pan card come under national id document?
> 
> If i am not claiming any points for spouse should i still mention her previous employment history?
> 
> Also can u please answer my other queries if possible, thanks again


I am not sure about the Pan card. No need to mention her employment history.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

cprem79 said:


> Congrats...
> Without CO allocated you got your visa...
> Good~


Yesterday I wrote a Lucky Post regarding Prem not getting a visa and Devang not having CO allocated. Devang got Super Lucky. Now its Prem's turn.


----------



## PPbad

Thank you all for the wishes. Wish you all also a speedy grant ...


----------



## pallavishri

Wow Devang! That's brilliant. Many Congratulations! 

I cannot view your timelines in any of your posts. Please share your timelines. Also, hows ur medical information sheet showing up now? Oh God! I have so many questions!




Devang said:


> Got both the mails with 3 mins.... First mail co was assigned and second one is grant mail.... Yyyiiipppiiieee


----------



## mirza_755

PPbad said:


> Happy to share with you people that i have got the Grant Today. Thanks for supporting me all throughout this process and answering patiently to my queries .


Congrats my friend from my heart


----------



## Sanje

Devang said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my visa guys...... Yyyyiiiiippppiiiieeee


Congrad Budyyy   way to goooooo


----------



## udayNSW

Devang said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my visa guys...... Yyyyiiiiippppiiiieeee


Congrats buddy.


----------



## Sanje

Hi All,


I need to clarify a issues which is really really annoying for me.

My wife doesn't have IELTS and no any diploma or degree. SO i decided to pay AUD 4250. 

I got to apply VISA and need to know that at when should i pay this AUD 4025.
any one who has paid that AUD 4250 for spouse ?
*
Need to pay at the time of Lodge the VISA

OR

CO will ask to pay that AUD 4250 later. ?

*
appreciate you all comments..


----------



## robertmurray7782

I believe at the time you lodge it. All upfront.


----------



## cprem79

Sanje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I need to clarify a issues which is really really annoying for me.
> 
> My wife doesn't have IELTS and no any diploma or degree. SO i decided to pay AUD 4250.
> 
> I got to apply VISA and need to know that at when should i pay this AUD 4025.
> any one who has paid that AUD 4250 for spouse ?
> *
> Need to pay at the time of Lodge the VISA
> 
> OR
> 
> CO will ask to pay that AUD 4250 later. ?
> 
> *
> appreciate you all comments..


In fact, the VAC2 can be paid after CO asks you to do so just before visa grant.
This is written on DIAC fees and charges and also seen a couple of similar cases.


----------



## robertmurray7782

Apologies then, I was always told it must be upfront.


----------



## Sanje

robertmurray7782 said:


> Apologies then, I was always told it must be upfront.


No worries buddy.. Appreciate your comments.


----------



## Sanje

cprem79 said:


> In fact, the VAC2 can be paid after CO asks you to do so just before visa grant.
> This is written on DIAC fees and charges and also seen a couple of similar cases.



Thanks Cprem.

is it written in DIAC site ? 
if you don't mind , can you send that link buddy ?


----------



## Devang

pradinlr said:


> Congrats Devang :clap2::clap2:
> When did you lodge your application ?


Lodged my visa on 29th May - medicals on 13th june - pcc on 20th june - co & visa on 5th july


----------



## gaurav7172

Devang said:


> Got both the mails with 3 mins.... First mail co was assigned and second one is grant mail.... Yyyiiipppiiieee


3 minutes is when they have studied your case and found it ok then they sent acknowledgement and grant simultaneously. 



Devang said:


> Lodged my visa on 29th May - medicals on 13th june - pcc on 20th june - co & visa on 5th july


but I must say . 3 minutes difference in ack and grant is really good. happiness multiplied instantly....

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Gaurav, your signature shows CO for you is not assigned yet? So expect grant sometime next week if you have loaded all relevant docs upfront.


----------



## keer

I applied my 190 on 18th of may, co has been allocated, Team 33 , DC. Still waiting and never hear anything from him. Should I ring DIAC on Monday to find out what is going on？i already upload everything, medical done on 24th of may, Please give some advice?


----------



## gaurav7172

dahalrosan said:


> Gaurav, your signature shows CO for you is not assigned yet? So expect grant sometime next week if you have loaded all relevant docs upfront.


No my CO was assigned long back on june 4th itself but she asked for all my payslips since beginning of my job and my tax form 16 .
Then my wife's medical was done 2 weeks back and her result submitted to diac on 28th JUNE. Thats why its taking time. Hopefully next week I should get.
My case is with adelaide team 2
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Vijay24

Did your case officer asked all your company pay slips? :O 
I have 8 years of experience and have pay slips of only present company? How to get all previous company pay slips?


----------



## gaurav7172

Vijay24 said:


> Did your case officer asked all your company pay slips? :O
> I have 8 years of experience and have pay slips of only present company? How to get all previous company pay slips?


yes all pay slips. But don't worry in your case. Last 3 to 4 years payslips should suffice.
instead of payslips, you can show bank statement or form 16 for tax statement. 

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Vijay24

gaurav7172 said:


> yes all pay slips. But don't worry in your case. Last 3 to 4 years payslips should suffice.
> instead of payslips, you can show bank statement or form 16 for tax statement.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:



That's weird for DIAC to ask. I am arranging form-16 documents though...


----------



## zdeveloper

keer said:


> I applied my 190 on 18th of may, co has been allocated, Team 33 , DC. Still waiting and never hear anything from him. Should I ring DIAC on Monday to find out what is going on？i already upload everything, medical done on 24th of may, Please give some advice?


Me too... I also applied on 18th of May, and done my medical on 24th of May as well... My CO is also from Brisbane (but don't know his name)... Still didn't heard anything from him/her... If you call him, do let me know of any progress... Maybe I'll call DIAC on Monday...


----------



## pallavishri

Dear Forum Members,

I have a couple of queries. Request you to clarify:

1. In the absence of pay slips, if in case we are required to submit bank statements, then should the bank statements be scanned and uploaded (like other original documents), since it would obviously be original and in color? 

2. Mine and my family's medical information sheet shows the test exam results as "Complete" and results submitted to DIAC. Now after further assessment, if any of our medicals are cleared / referred, will the status change on the respective information sheet or only CO will be able to provide the medical status and comment on it.


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> 1) For child, you can give passport details.
> JM passport would be already given she is just one year old so can we skip the national Id for her.
> > OK
> 
> 5) Regarding your wife education certificate, please translate it to English with some recognised translator in your place and notarize it.
> JM is it required to shared anything lesser than degree certificate for wife if I am not claiming any points?
> > Not required.
> 
> 6) Not mandatory to mention your school education in that column. The university degree would be enough to mention.
> JM from your previous answer you had mentioned secondary schooling 12th and above. Hence gave that for myself and wife.
> > Secondary schooling is not mandatory on visa application. I myself did not mention that in my application for me and my wife. But in Form80, maybe you may have to include, for which you may need a translation.
> 
> 7) Just mention the address where you stayed in India and any overseas country for the specific time period.
> JM I have stayed at multiple addresses, do I need to give all especially places where I stayed less than 3 months in couple of countries
> > If you have stayed there on business trip, residence, student or working visa, you may have to mention. Only for tourist visits, no need to mention the address.


Thanks, could not respond earlier as phones battery was dead. Will update the form accordingly. However i am really not sure how practically i can recount all the addresses from past 10 years and fill them in. I will surely have to skip a few. I hope thats alright including some from overseas as i have absolutely no clue of the address.


----------



## Vijay24

pallavishri said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I have a couple of queries. Request you to clarify:
> 
> 1. In the absence of pay slips, if in case we are required to submit bank statements, then should the bank statements be scanned and uploaded (like other original documents), since it would obviously be original and in color?
> 
> 2. Mine and my family's medical information sheet shows the test exam results as "Complete" and results submitted to DIAC. Now after further assessment, if any of our medicals are cleared / referred, will the status change on the respective information sheet or only CO will be able to provide the medical status and comment on it.



1. No need to scan, Bank statements are available in PDF format, so you can upload the same.

2. Not sure. I am yet to reach medicals stage


----------



## josh.machine

Also from what i observed the site says this

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
Give details of the last permanent address in this country.

So its clearly not talking about Indian address in my scenario, also its only asking for last permanent address in that country only.


----------



## Jonathan1980

Devang said:


> Lodged my visa on 29th May - medicals on 13th june - pcc on 20th june - co & visa on 5th july


Great, hope next week I got some thing , I lodged 4 days after you.


----------



## ehanu009

hi everyone,

i have lodged my 189 application (analyst programmer) on 7th may 2013 with immediate acknowledgement but still waiting for the co. wondering how long it may take for the co to be assigned. i can see from others' posts, in most cases it takes around a month. should i be worried as it is already two months? or is this usual?

i don't have any kind of sponsorship and presume to be a priority group 4 applicant.

ref.
01. allocation times
02. what is priority group 4


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vijay24 said:


> That's weird for DIAC to ask. I am arranging form-16 documents though...


Exactly! For skills assessment and my state that nominated me, I just submitted first payslip and the latest one, thats it! Instead of bank statement can I submit Tax statement from Income Tax Office as well as Employment Contract, Work Reference, payslips all I have so far..I was paid in cash mostly..non-taxable income.

What is Tax 16 Form..? Can someone give me link where to download it?


----------



## gsp2canberra

dahalrosan said:


> Exactly! For skills assessment and my state that nominated me, I just submitted first payslip and the latest one, thats it! Instead of bank statement can I submit Tax statement from Income Tax Office as well as Employment Contract, Work Reference, payslips all I have so far..I was paid in cash mostly..non-taxable income.
> 
> What is Tax 16 Form..? Can someone give me link where to download it?


Form 16 is in india.. which covers details of your salary and tax not sure if it is valid in other countries


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ok. Thanks....thats why I was wondering why I cant download it from the DIAC website


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Anybody know how to find Official NAATI translators in home country. I tried looking for one in my country but cant seem to find one. I need to translate *german *police report into English. Can certified Freelancer do the job? are they considered?


----------



## rs100

tanvir1667 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i have lodged my 189 application (analyst programmer) on 7th may 2013 with immediate acknowledgement but still waiting for the co. wondering how long it may take for the co to be assigned. i can see from others' posts, in most cases it takes around a month. should i be worried as it is already two months? or is this usual?
> 
> i don't have any kind of sponsorship and presume to be a priority group 4 applicant.
> 
> ref.
> 01. allocation times
> 02. what is priority group 4


Hi,

you can check with DIAC while calling CO directly...


----------



## Vijay24

dahalrosan said:


> Anybody know how to find Official NAATI translators in home country. I tried looking for one in my country but cant seem to find one. I need to translate *german *police report into English. Can certified Freelancer do the job? are they considered?



Is there any Just Dial kind of phone service in your country which gives about details of what you ask?


----------



## josh.machine

Few more questions have emerged in my mind now

1. Wife has done her grad and pg in english but schooling in hindi, would that cause a problem for functional english requirement?
2. Do we need to mention that wife has been known with her maiden name in the past for the question where it asks if previously known by other name?
3. ACS has only assessed me for TL position throughout my career but ofcourse i have held other roles like SE, SSE etc. Should i detail out these positions in my employment history?
4. For my new role of a PM which is not assessed by ACS which i have included in EOI and now visa form, what should i answer for the question" is the role related to your nominated occupation" which is analyst programmer?
5. As earlier shared, regarding addresses lived in the past i think it is asking for only outside india and that too last permanent address and time lived in that address only. can someone pls confirm.
6. I have lived for around 1 month in couple of countries in hotels, do i really need to add them to the address list? Actually i dont even remember the names?
7. Passport scan that we share, is it of all non blank pages or only 1st and last page?


----------



## pnk

*How to upload*

Hi All,
I have lodged my visa on 28th June. how can I upload the documents like salary slips, reference letter, PCC and Medicals. I cant find any link when I login to skill select.


----------



## SailOZ

pnk said:


> Hi All,
> I have lodged my visa on 28th June. how can I upload the documents like salary slips, reference letter, PCC and Medicals. I cant find any link when I login to skill select.


it is no longer about skill select web page. 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

log in with your TRN and you will see a whole bunch of things to be uploaded. 

cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SailOZ

dahalrosan said:


> Anybody know how to find Official NAATI translators in home country. I tried looking for one in my country but cant seem to find one. I need to translate german police report into English. Can certified Freelancer do the job? are they considered?


use this NAATI website to locate accredited translator around the world: 

https://www.naati.com.au/online/PDSearch/Skill?WizardId=eb515864-9d38-447a-99fa-f954b1852292

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Andy10

pnk said:


> Hi All,
> I have lodged my visa on 28th June. how can I upload the documents like salary slips, reference letter, PCC and Medicals. I cant find any link when I login to skill select.


Just to let you know I lodged on the same day... so let me know if a CO contacts u..


----------



## Andy10

Devang said:


> Got both the mails with 3 mins.... First mail co was assigned and second one is grant mail.... Yyyiiipppiiieee


Hey Devang congratzzz!!! Please let me know how and what documents did you submit and when did you apply for PCC and Meds.... since its great that you got ur approval within 3 mins! 

:cheer2::clap2:


----------



## Andy10

Is there any alternative to birth certificate?


----------



## pnk

SailOZ said:


> it is no longer about skill select web page.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> log in with your TRN and you will see a whole bunch of things to be uploaded.
> 
> cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks for the link


----------



## Vijay24

Andy10 said:


> Is there any alternative to birth certificate?



Passport itself serves the purpose or your SSLC (10th marks card)
Or voters card or ration card


----------



## Australia1

tanvir1667 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i have lodged my 189 application (analyst programmer) on 7th may 2013 with immediate acknowledgement but still waiting for the co. wondering how long it may take for the co to be assigned. i can see from others' posts, in most cases it takes around a month. should i be worried as it is already two months? or is this usual?
> 
> i don't have any kind of sponsorship and presume to be a priority group 4 applicant.
> 
> ref.
> 01. allocation times
> 02. what is priority group 4


I think you already have been assigned a CO as it has been more than 8 weeks for you. COs normally do not contact unless they require something. I am in the same boat as you. I have not also been assigned a CO yet although I have applied little later than you. I applied on 25th May.


----------



## pnk

is PCC required for 5 OR 6 Year old ?


----------



## pallavishri

Thanks Vijay.

Do we just need to download the bank statements online and upload it or we need to get it sealed by bank, scan and only then the CO will accept it? 




Vijay24 said:


> 1. No need to scan, Bank statements are available in PDF format, so you can upload the same.
> 
> 2. Not sure. I am yet to reach medicals stage


----------



## robertmurray7782

pnk said:


> is PCC required for 5 OR 6 Year old ?


Do not think so. For instance I did not need one for my 6 month old


----------



## udayNSW

pallavishri said:


> Thanks Vijay.
> 
> Do we just need to download the bank statements online and upload it or we need to get it sealed by bank, scan and only then the CO will accept it?


You can upload them directly if they are in colour and make sure that they are not password protected..


----------



## pallavishri

Devang, did u upload form 80? i somehow feel that form 80 is majorly for those who have traveled a lot to different countries..is that true..i may be completely wrong but i have never traveled abroad..however, me n my spouse have already filled form 1221 and uploaded long back..we have kept the form 80 also ready..if CO asks, will upload immediately..

also hws ur medical page showing up now..were there any changes that you observed in medical status before/after the grant..

pls reply..ur inputs will help me.. 




Devang said:


> Lodged my visa on 29th May - medicals on 13th june - pcc on 20th june - co & visa on 5th july


----------



## pallavishri

PCC for AUS visa is required only for those who are 16yrs n above..i also did not get one for my 3.5yrs old..






pnk said:


> is PCC required for 5 OR 6 Year old ?


----------



## Devang

Andy10 said:


> Hey Devang congratzzz!!! Please let me know how and what documents did you submit and when did you apply for PCC and Meds.... since its great that you got ur approval within 3 mins!
> 
> :cheer2::clap2:


Hi Andy,

I uploaded my offer letter, salary slips, passport copy, vetassess result, ielts result, all educational documents....... Applied for pcc immediately got mine but my spouse pcc got delayed..... Then did my medicals everything uploaded by 20th june...... No co till 4th july coz I had called diac to confirm and got grant on 5th july

Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


----------



## zdeveloper

Devang said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I uploaded my offer letter, salary slips, passport copy, vetassess result, ielts result, all educational documents....... Applied for pcc immediately got mine but my spouse pcc got delayed..... Then did my medicals everything uploaded by 20th june...... No co till 4th july coz I had called diac to confirm and got grant on 5th july
> 
> Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


Congrats Devang... Did you applied Onshore or Offshore ???


----------



## Devang

zdeveloper said:


> Congrats Devang... Did you applied Onshore or Offshore ???


Offshore

Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


----------



## ivetka233

Any new updates? I really wish to see sb getting grants,,,, 

Does CO and grants are done also through weekend?


----------



## asherasher

Hi Everyone,

I have a small query how do we get to know that a case officer has been assigned to our case.

Regards,
Asher


----------



## ehanu009

Australia1 said:


> I think you already have been assigned a CO as it has been more than 8 weeks for you. COs normally do not contact unless they require something. I am in the same boat as you. I have not also been assigned a CO yet although I have applied little later than you. I applied on 25th May.


you might be right. but shouldn't there be any reflection of it on my application page? all status against all attached documents are frozen so far. may be i wait for another week and then contact diac as the other expat member 'rs100' suggested.

thanks anyways and good luck with your app.


----------



## hunganh07

Thanks everyone. I may have missed your congratulatory wishes to me. I have been so busy with the parties and "after a grant to do list", so many things buddies. I am happy to share my experiences to someone who is in need. Please private me (easy to find) and be patient, I will respond

Good luck to everyone. God on high always looks at you all and brings you a goodness!

Hung


----------



## udayNSW

hunganh07 said:


> Thanks everyone. I may have missed your congratulatory wishes to me. I have been so busy with the parties and "after a grant to do list", so many things buddies. I am happy to share my experiences to someone who is in need. Please private me (easy to find) and be patient, I will respond
> 
> Good luck to everyone. God on high always looks at you all and brings you a goodness!
> 
> Hung


Hey Buddy,
Did you arrange for accomodation??
When are you planning to move and where are you planning to move??

I am planning to start on Aug 25th to Sydney,
Lets meet up if possible.

   lane:


----------



## Vijay24

pallavishri said:


> Thanks Vijay.
> 
> Do we just need to download the bank statements online and upload it or we need to get it sealed by bank, scan and only then the CO will accept it?


No need of taking print outs and getting sealed by bank. That downloaded document is fine. And yeah make sure it is not password protected. Some tools are available online to remove passwords. Check out


----------



## sydneydreams

Hi 
I had applied for indian pcc in sydney no clue even after 5 weeks can some body help......


----------



## DinaliDavid

Hi everyone,
I have been a silent follower of this post for a while now. I lodged visa application in May - still no word from CO----hope everything's ok!
Can anyone tell me whether there have been instances of refusal at this stage?


----------



## ashanti7311

Hi Guys,

Just received my medical results in a sealed envelop telling me not to open but to give to DIAC. Has this happened to anyone before? They have given me no instructions as to where i should send it. Any ideas, i am currently onshore. Also I am so tempted to open it as it is about my health.


----------



## gsp2canberra

DinaliDavid said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been a silent follower of this post for a while now. I lodged visa application in May - still no word from CO----hope everything's ok!
> Can anyone tell me whether there have been instances of refusal at this stage?


I havent came across one yet, as per understanding till the time all ur documennts are good to go, I think you should get through..
More over think positive.. call diac in order to check on co allocation to ur case..
All the best!


----------



## Sunlight11

tanvir1667 said:


> you might be right. but shouldn't there be any reflection of it on my application page? all status against all attached documents are frozen so far. may be i wait for another week and then contact diac as the other expat member 'rs100' suggested.
> 
> thanks anyways and good luck with your app.


Have you got your ACS done in 10 days ? ????


----------



## ehanu009

Sunlight11 said:


> Have you got your ACS done in 10 days ? ????


yes. may be i should refer you to my earlier post which has the explanation on this matter.


----------



## mithu93ku

Please advise experienced expats!

"Organise your health examinations" Links only shown for dependent Spouse. My child and mine links are not showing. Now E_visa page showing for My child and mine as follows:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

None of us has completed medical yet.

What to do? Do I complete medical for all three or only for spouse or wait for CO?


----------



## Sunlight11

tanvir1667 said:


> yes. may be i should refer you to my earlier post which has the explanation on this matter.


Ohh PriorityProcessing, u r an Onshore applicant then, that explains it. Goodluck.


----------



## pallavishri

haven't seen or heard a case like this..as far as I understand the process, primary applicant and the dependent family members are required to do medicals and the "organize health examination" link gets enabled as soon as visa is lodged..not very sure on the further proceedings of ur case..u can wait for the CO or u can also choose to finish with ur spouse' medicals at least..




mithu93ku said:


> Please advise experienced expats!
> 
> "Organise your health examinations" Links only shown for dependent Spouse. My child and mine links are not showing. Now E_visa page showing for My child and mine as follows:
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> None of us has completed medical yet.
> 
> What to do? Do I complete medical for all three or only for spouse or wait for CO?


----------



## mithu93ku

pallavishri said:


> haven't seen or heard a case like this..as far as I understand the process, primary applicant and the dependent family members are required to do medicals and the "organize health examination" link gets enabled as soon as visa is lodged..not very sure on the further proceedings of ur case..u can wait for the CO or u can also choose to finish with ur spouse' medicals at least..


I was wondering how it possible. Some people told me that you have lodged e-visa at the time of server maintenance. It would be okay within couple of days. I had wait for one week and then E_visa page showing for My child and mine as follows:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


----------



## SailOZ

asherasher said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a small query how do we get to know that a case officer has been assigned to our case.
> 
> Regards,
> Asher


if you have everything upfront uploaded and there is no need for a CO's instruction, there is a chance that you won't be contacted at all, until the grant. 

otherwise, a CO will contact you by email. normally with 5 weeks a CO should be assigned and looking at your timeline, you might be expecting a knock on your door somewhere next week 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sanje

HI All,


I am going to lodge the VISA and need to clarify below concern.

My wife doesn't have IELTS and hope to do on this 27 July.Not sure she can get 4.5 each. IF she can't get 4.5 , then i hope to pay AUD4250. 

*So when i lodge the VISA ,will the System ask about my wife English requirement (whether she has IELTS or going to pay AUD 4250) ? *

Still i didn't click "apply visa" button and dont know what is inside  

appreciative comment who have already lodge visa.
Thanks


----------



## Australia1

tanvir1667 said:


> you might be right. but shouldn't there be any reflection of it on my application page? all status against all attached documents are frozen so far. may be i wait for another week and then contact diac as the other expat member 'rs100' suggested.
> 
> thanks anyways and good luck with your app.


Yes, calling them would be a good idea for you. As you are onshore I wanted to take the liberty of asking whether you think the job market is good in OZ at the moment. I am an accountant.


----------



## ivetka233

It does really takes time, in last 4 weeks i saw only 2 grant here,,no CO assigned....look like they sleep or we all getting same time lol


----------



## ehanu009

Australia1 said:


> Yes, calling them would be a good idea for you. As you are onshore I wanted to take the liberty of asking whether you think the job market is good in OZ at the moment. I am an accountant.


honestly i don't have any reliable information in this regard and hence prefer not to comment. my apologies. but i suggest you do some quick research on popular aussie job sites - you should get the real picture.


----------



## mindfreak

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just received my medical results in a sealed envelop telling me not to open but to give to DIAC. Has this happened to anyone before? They have given me no instructions as to where i should send it. Any ideas, i am currently onshore. Also I am so tempted to open it as it is about my health.


yeah that happens when u do ur medicals onshore. It happened to me last year when i extended my student visa. Call up DIAC on 131881 and tell them about whats happened. In my case i got the student visa grant without mailing them my medical results, I just shared my medibank reference number with them and they could pull up my results on their end and it was all good!

so yeah calling the DIAC would be ur best bet and send the mail to where they ask u to!


----------



## mindfreak

Sanje said:


> HI All,
> 
> 
> I am going to lodge the VISA and need to clarify below concern.
> 
> My wife doesn't have IELTS and hope to do on this 27 July.Not sure she can get 4.5 each. IF she can't get 4.5 , then i hope to pay AUD4250.
> 
> *So when i lodge the VISA ,will the System ask about my wife English requirement (whether she has IELTS or going to pay AUD 4250) ? *
> 
> Still i didn't click "apply visa" button and dont know what is inside
> 
> appreciative comment who have already lodge visa.
> Thanks


I am sure there will be questions in there regarding your wife's english language skills etc and on the basis of that, it shall calculate the total figure to be paid. Make sure u apply for the visa within 60 days from the day u got invited. Because if your wife is appearing for IELTS on 27th July, then u will have to wait 2 weeks after that to get her results. I hope things aren't too late by then.

Good luck!


----------



## ashanti7311

mindfreak said:


> yeah that happens when u do ur medicals onshore. It happened to me last year when i extended my student visa. Call up DIAC on 131881 and tell them about whats happened. In my case i got the student visa grant without mailing them my medical results, I just shared my medibank reference number with them and they could pull up my results on their end and it was all good!
> 
> so yeah calling the DIAC would be ur best bet and send the mail to where they ask u to!


Thanks, I will give them a call Monday and leave the envelope alone.


----------



## cprem79

Sanje said:


> HI All,
> 
> 
> I am going to lodge the VISA and need to clarify below concern.
> 
> My wife doesn't have IELTS and hope to do on this 27 July.Not sure she can get 4.5 each. IF she can't get 4.5 , then i hope to pay AUD4250.
> 
> *So when i lodge the VISA ,will the System ask about my wife English requirement (whether she has IELTS or going to pay AUD 4250) ? *
> 
> Still i didn't click "apply visa" button and dont know what is inside
> 
> appreciative comment who have already lodge visa.
> Thanks


When you lodge the visa application, for your wife, it will ask like below:

Language ability
Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the last 36 months?
*No*
Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability?
*Yes*

You can just answer same like above.
I see your wife will write IELTS on 27th July.
After the results come, load her TRF to prove her functional English.
No need to wait for her results to lodge the application.
Can't you get college transcript of your wife which mentions that the "Medium of instruction was English"?
Then no need to write IELTS.

The below link will show you the fees and charges which you requested in the previous post.

http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/_pdf/visa-pricing-table.pdf

Page 21


----------



## SailOZ

Sanje said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am going to lodge the VISA and need to clarify below concern.
> 
> My wife doesn't have IELTS and hope to do on this 27 July.Not sure she can get 4.5 each. IF she can't get 4.5 , then i hope to pay AUD4250.
> 
> So when i lodge the VISA ,will the System ask about my wife English requirement (whether she has IELTS or going to pay AUD 4250) ?
> 
> Still i didn't click "apply visa" button and dont know what is inside
> 
> appreciative comment who have already lodge visa.
> Thanks


hi sanje, 

we are more or less in a similar situation. my partner also booked in for the IELTS test on 27 July. General Training test is only offered one/two times per month here. 

in fact, if you are in a hurry, you can surely apply for the visa now and don't need to worry about providing the EILTS result of your wife for the time being, because it is not a prerequisite at this stage anyway. 

as the visa application process is just a 17-step form filling and paying the fee. after that, you will have a whole bunch of evidence to prepare and upload under your application, including IELTS of your spouse. 

often times, after CO is assigned, he/she will ask for the missing documents, and normally will give you about 28 days extension to prepare. so even you apply now, CO may not be assigned after 4 weeks ( the normal CO assigning time), which means you are well within the timeframe to get the result of your wife's EILTs. 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Also from what i observed the site says this
> 
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> Give details of the last permanent address in this country.
> 
> So its clearly not talking about Indian address in my scenario, also its only asking for last permanent address in that country only.


If you have lived (resided) in any country other than tourist or business visit purposes, you can mention those.


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Few more questions have emerged in my mind now
> 
> 1. Wife has done her grad and pg in english but schooling in hindi, would that cause a problem for functional english requirement?
> 2. Do we need to mention that wife has been known with her maiden name in the past for the question where it asks if previously known by other name?
> 3. ACS has only assessed me for TL position throughout my career but ofcourse i have held other roles like SE, SSE etc. Should i detail out these positions in my employment history?
> 4. For my new role of a PM which is not assessed by ACS which i have included in EOI and now visa form, what should i answer for the question" is the role related to your nominated occupation" which is analyst programmer?
> 5. As earlier shared, regarding addresses lived in the past i think it is asking for only outside india and that too last permanent address and time lived in that address only. can someone pls confirm.
> 6. I have lived for around 1 month in couple of countries in hotels, do i really need to add them to the address list? Actually i dont even remember the names?
> 7. Passport scan that we share, is it of all non blank pages or only 1st and last page?


1. No problem. If you can get a transcript (consolidated marks sheet) which mentions "Medium of Instruction was English" for your wife from her college, then it is a proof for funtional English.
Otherwise she has to write IELTS later and get 4.5 band score.
2. Not required. But Iam not too sure about that.
3. Yes. And if it related to your nominated occupation, answer "YES"
4. If you answer "YES" means you are claiming points for that. You have to provide suitable evidence later.
5. Yes, I answered in the previous post.
6. Not required. Ignore it.
7. First and last pages are enough.


----------



## zdeveloper

DinaliDavid said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been a silent follower of this post for a while now. I lodged visa application in May - still no word from CO----hope everything's ok!
> Can anyone tell me whether there have been instances of refusal at this stage?


Hi Dinali, I also applied on 18th of May. Done with my medical on 24th May. But didn't heard anything from my CO (yet)... When did you applied (Date)...??? And do you know the name of your CO ?


----------



## Sanje

SailOZ said:


> hi sanje,
> 
> we are more or less in a similar situation. my partner also booked in for the IELTS test on 27 July. General Training test is only offered one/two times per month here.
> 
> in fact, if you are in a hurry, you can surely apply for the visa now and don't need to worry about providing the EILTS result of your wife for the time being, because it is not a prerequisite at this stage anyway.
> 
> as the visa application process is just a 17-step form filling and paying the fee. after that, you will have a whole bunch of evidence to prepare and upload under your application, including IELTS of your spouse.
> 
> often times, after CO is assigned, he/she will ask for the missing documents, and normally will give you about 28 days extension to prepare. so even you apply now, CO may not be assigned after 4 weeks ( the normal CO assigning time), which means you are well within the timeframe to get the result of your wife's EILTs.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Got lost of valuable comments . :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
Thanks lot for 
* mindfreak
cpremm79
sailOz*


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> 1. No problem. If you can get a transcript (consolidated marks sheet) which mentions "Medium of Instruction was English" for your wife from her college, then it is a proof for funtional English.
> Otherwise she has to write IELTS later and get 4.5 band score.
> 2. Not required. But Iam not too sure about that.
> 3. Yes. And if it related to your nominated occupation, answer "YES"
> 4. If you answer "YES" means you are claiming points for that. You have to provide suitable evidence later.
> 5. Yes, I answered in the previous post.
> 6. Not required. Ignore it.
> 7. First and last pages are enough.


Thanks mate, was waiting for your inputs. Last questions remaining 

ACS Letter only talks about TL role which i have successfully mapped to Aanalyst Programmer through reference letters. If i were to quote all my SE, SSE roles i will have to define seperate roles and responsibilities which may not always go hand in hand with Analyst Programmer. Also would i be again required to provide more proof reference for those roles? I am sure most of the people here would had faced this issue as ACS provides reference for only the current role.

If i dont claim Yes for my new role would that cause any minute issue going forward as i cannot get a refecne letter here thru Stat Dec also. Hence trying to avoid it.


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Thanks mate, was waiting for your inputs. Last questions remaining
> 
> ACS Letter only talks about TL role which i have successfully mapped to Aanalyst Programmer through reference letters. If i were to quote all my SE, SSE roles i will have to define seperate roles and responsibilities which may not always go hand in hand with Analyst Programmer. Also would i be again required to provide more proof reference for those roles? I am sure most of the people here would had faced this issue as ACS provides reference for only the current role.
> 
> If i dont claim Yes for my new role would that cause any minute issue going forward as i cannot get a refecne letter here thru Stat Dec also. Hence trying to avoid it.


I have requested some clarifications in your inbox.


----------



## rahul897

PPbad said:


> Happy to share with you people that i have got the Grant Today. Thanks for supporting me all throughout this process and answering patiently to my queries .


how many points did u claim?did u ever contact CO and if yes how did he respond and what he said?did u apply for 189 visa

waiting for ur reply


----------



## gaurav7172

Sanje said:


> Got lost of valuable comments . :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> Thanks lot for
> * mindfreak
> cpremm79
> sailOz*


yeah we tend to get lost with lots of comments. just kidding. anyways we all share what we can.
boy this wait is killing me. 

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Patience my friend..your turn will come soon


----------



## zdeveloper

Q. 49 on Form 80 states:

List all education and qualifications undertaken, including courses completed,

So, should I also enter my Secondary and Higher Secondary School details here ?


----------



## asherasher

Thanks Buddy...


----------



## shaikjalal

I am sure I read it somewhere in this forum, that color scans are accepted attachments and need not be certified.
Just wanting to re confirm ... 
Am I ok to upload color scans for requested documents . . Or do I need to get them certified as well 
Appreciate your responses.


----------



## ranjith47

I uploaded all certified documents except for the Police checks which does not have to be certified and a true color copy would be needed.

I have also head about color scans being accepted by the dept. but in their website it mentions certified copies of the originals to be submitted the exception being Police Certificates.
It was not hard for me to get certifications so i got all docs certified and did not take the chance.
Doing it once, played it safe!


----------



## earldro

I'm unable to access the site after logging in with my TRN, just gives me a blank grey screen, anybody else facing the same issue??

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## cprem79

zdeveloper said:


> Q. 49 on Form 80 states:
> 
> List all education and qualifications undertaken, including courses completed,
> 
> So, should I also enter my Secondary and Higher Secondary School details here ?


You need to enter your university degree and Higher Secondary School.
If you have done Masters, then you should include that too.
Secondary School not required.


----------



## cprem79

shaikjalal said:


> I am sure I read it somewhere in this forum, that color scans are accepted attachments and need not be certified.
> Just wanting to re confirm ...
> Am I ok to upload color scans for requested documents . . Or do I need to get them certified as well
> Appreciate your responses.


Color scans of Original documents are accepted by DIAC.
B/W photocopies or translated documents should be certified only.
When I was contacted by CO, she sent me the below:

_GSM Brisbane accepts scanned copies. If possible, please provide colour scanned copies of
original documents. If you are unable to colour scan documents, please ensure that the documents
you scan are certified copies. If you send us a scan of the original document, we can accept PDF,
JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats, although we prefer that it be in PDF format._


----------



## Andy10

Devang said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I uploaded my offer letter, salary slips, passport copy, vetassess result, ielts result, all educational documents....... Applied for pcc immediately got mine but my spouse pcc got delayed..... Then did my medicals everything uploaded by 20th june...... No co till 4th july coz I had called diac to confirm and got grant on 5th july
> 
> Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


Thanks Devang! Just wanted to know what did you submit as birth proof for you and your spouse.


----------



## Andy10

earldro said:


> I'm unable to access the site after logging in with my TRN, just gives me a blank grey screen, anybody else facing the same issue??
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Yeah .. i m facing the same prob... :wacko:


----------



## garry.mcrayat

Devang said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I uploaded my offer letter, salary slips, passport copy, vetassess result, ielts result, all educational documents....... Applied for pcc immediately got mine but my spouse pcc got delayed..... Then did my medicals everything uploaded by 20th june...... No co till 4th july coz I had called diac to confirm and got grant on 5th july
> 
> Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


Dev,
Can you tell me if your wife also did IELTS or you submitted certificate from college/uni for english medium?


----------



## Sanje

Hi Andy,

Can i know answer for below queries ?

1). did you upload colors scanned certified docs?
or
2). Just color scanned docs ?

Thanks..


----------



## Andy10

Sanje said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Can i know answer for below queries ?
> 
> 1). did you upload colors scanned certified docs?
> or
> 2). Just color scanned docs ?
> 
> Thanks..


Just colour scanned docs.


----------



## Sanje

Devang said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I uploaded my offer letter, salary slips, passport copy, vetassess result, ielts result, all educational documents....... Applied for pcc immediately got mine but my spouse pcc got delayed..... Then did my medicals everything uploaded by 20th june...... No co till 4th july coz I had called diac to confirm and got grant on 5th july
> 
> Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


Congrads buddy.

anyway can we know what is mean by "offer letter" ? i didn get any letter form NSW with approval .


----------



## Sanje

Andy10 said:


> Just colour scanned docs.


Thanks Andy.. we can save money then as we don't need to pay to lawyer for certification


----------



## PPbad

I have claimed 65 points . CO contacted for form 80 , though there was minimal reply from her, she did process it quite fast afaik. 

And yes i applied for 189



rahul897 said:


> how many points did u claim?did u ever contact CO and if yes how did he respond and what he said?did u apply for 189 visa
> 
> waiting for ur reply


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> I have requested some clarifications in your inbox.


Sorry saw it late, replied back.


----------



## Deshdeep

Sanje said:


> Congrads buddy.
> 
> anyway can we know what is mean by "offer letter" ? i didn get any letter form NSW with approval .


I believe "Offer Letter" is the supporting artifact for the individual being working..it's nothing to do with the state sponsorship.


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

Hi Folks,

Got my grant yesterday..one of the happiest day of my life....below is time line

Occupation: System Administrator
+ve ACS: 11th Jan
+ve NSW SS: 16th May
Invitation:16th May
Visa Lodged: 28th May
PCC/Medical: 4th June
CO Assigned: No idea. Contacted me on 5th July for 2 documents. Provided them on same day.
Visa Grant: 5th July

Raj....


----------



## Andy10

Sanje said:


> Congrads buddy.
> 
> anyway can we know what is mean by "offer letter" ? i didn get any letter form NSW with approval .


Offer letter is given when a person joins a job


----------



## Andy10

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday..one of the happiest day of my life....below is time line
> 
> Occupation: System Administrator
> +ve ACS: 11th Jan
> +ve NSW SS: 16th May
> Invitation:16th May
> Visa Lodged: 28th May
> PCC/Medical: 4th June
> CO Assigned: No idea. Contacted me on 5th July for 2 documents. Provided them on same day.
> Visa Grant: 5th July
> 
> Raj....


Congratulations dude! :clap2::yo:


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> I have requested some clarifications in your inbox.


This was the advise i had recieved while filing eoi for experience split up

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...experience-eoi-please-help-2.html#post1184938

Basically fellow member had advised to mention only what acs has assessed, should the same be followed in visa filing too?


----------



## dragoman

shaikjalal said:


> I am sure I read it somewhere in this forum, that color scans are accepted attachments and need not be certified.
> Just wanting to re confirm ...
> Am I ok to upload color scans for requested documents . . Or do I need to get them certified as well
> Appreciate your responses.


I am gng for colored scans and certified from notary .. few extra bucks wnt make me poor . But will give a crisp look to docs ....


----------



## pandakou

Could anybody kindly help me to clarify certain doubts regarding my EOI submission.
I have submitted my EOI on 5th May 2013 and the data related to Employment are exactly same which was accessed by ACS. But, now I got promotion in my organization. 

So, is there any necessity to update this information in the EOI Application or it's not required to update?

Earlier my designation was Senior Software Engineer and now it became System Analyst in my organization. MY ACS that I was done was based on the ANZSCODE Software Engineer category (2613).

So, what should I do, is it really necessary to update my current designation in the EOI as System Analyst?

Could anybody guide me, please?


----------



## BD2AUS

I am applying for the 190 visa for New South Wales, getting my materials ready for skills assessment (VETASSESS). 

If I apply for skills assessment now and there is a positive response and all goes well, I should be able to go for EOI (Expression of interest) before December, because looking at most of your responses, most of you have gotten your skills assessed in three to four months. 

My fiancée and I are planning on getting married in December. Would getting married AFTER lodging the EOI impact how long it takes to get the 190 visa? Would it slow down and/or complicate the process? Would I have to submit any additional forms to declare the change in my marital status? Or would it just be easier to get married now before I go for the EOI?

Please help!


----------



## mindfreak

Guys, is form 80 mandatory if I can already provide Indian and Australian PCC?


----------



## pallavishri

Congratulations Raj!

Can you please help us know which 2 documents were asked by CO before giving the grant? Also, did you proactively filled and uploaded form 80 or if not, then did your CO ask for it?





Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday..one of the happiest day of my life....below is time line
> 
> Occupation: System Administrator
> +ve ACS: 11th Jan
> +ve NSW SS: 16th May
> Invitation:16th May
> Visa Lodged: 28th May
> PCC/Medical: 4th June
> CO Assigned: No idea. Contacted me on 5th July for 2 documents. Provided them on same day.
> Visa Grant: 5th July
> 
> Raj....


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

pallavishri said:


> Congratulations Raj!
> 
> Can you please help us know which 2 documents were asked by CO before giving the grant? Also, did you proactively filled and uploaded form 80 or if not, then did your CO ask for it?



CO Asked for form 16 of last two years. Yes, form 80 was uploaded in advance for me and my wife.

Raj....


----------



## BD2AUS

Congratulations, Raj.


----------



## sghosh

mindfreak said:


> Guys, is form 80 mandatory if I can already provide Indian and Australian PCC?


As per my agent, form 80 is not mandatory for all. Its required for people who traveled quite a number of times to different countries. I see that you were already in Australia so its better to upload your form 16. No harm in uploading, positive side is you can avoid the last moment rush and also you may get the grant faster


----------



## mindfreak

thanks for clarifying that sghosh


----------



## ivetka233

Does CO officers grant PR or allocated people on weekends?


----------



## cprem79

ivetka233 said:


> Does CO officers grant PR or allocated people on weekends?


Not really.
In rare cases, when DIAC want to clear up heavy backlogs, it can be possible.
Usually during end of June each year, just my opinion.


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> This was the advise i had recieved while filing eoi for experience split up
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...experience-eoi-please-help-2.html#post1184938
> 
> Basically fellow member had advised to mention only what acs has assessed, should the same be followed in visa filing too?


Irshad said in his post not to mention only what ACS has assessed.
He meant that whatever ACS has assessed is mandatory to be reflected in your visa application.
In addition to that, your new job responsibilities should be also be included in the visa application.
You can provide supporting documents for that after your visa application when you upload docs.


----------



## raysom

Applied 4 Visa [Skilled Immigrant - 189] on 14th May...
CO assigned within 2 weeks...
Had to submit PCC and Medicals within 28 days...
Done that and case complete within 2 days of submitting PCC and Medicals...


----------



## cprem79

raysom said:


> Applied 4 Visa [Skilled Immigrant - 189] on 14th May...
> CO assigned within 2 weeks...
> Had to submit PCC and Medicals within 28 days...
> Done that and case complete within 2 days of submitting PCC and Medicals...


Very congrats...
You are one among the lucky lot...
All the best~


----------



## raysom

Thanks ... 
But I was fighting with whole process for last two and a half years...
So many hurdles but yes finally ended on a happy note


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> Irshad said in his post not to mention only what ACS has assessed.
> He meant that whatever ACS has assessed is mandatory to be reflected in your visa application.
> In addition to that, your new job responsibilities should be also be included in the visa application.
> You can provide supporting documents for that after your visa application when you upload docs.


Hi,
I understood the point related to new job, i have added it and also mentioned it as relevant. Apart from Reference letter rest all i can provide, hopefully no one would ask for reference letter for a 3month old job.

My confusion still lies with my previous job for which ACS has assessed me as TL for last 6 years in their result letter, even though my reference to them clearly provided the breakup of SE, SSE etc. Now if the ACS letter doesnt mention my any other junior designations should i still go ahead and provide the breakup in my visa application?


----------



## besthar

masvirk said:


> /snip


Whats this....some kind of a publicity or ad campaign.... can such posts be moderated plz.....


----------



## DinaliDavid

bhanu30 said:


> I havent came across one yet, as per understanding till the time all ur documennts are good to go, I think you should get through..
> More over think positive.. call diac in order to check on co allocation to ur case..
> All the best!


thanks. Breathing a sigh of relief


----------



## DinaliDavid

Sanje said:


> HI All,
> 
> 
> I am going to lodge the VISA and need to clarify below concern.
> 
> My wife doesn't have IELTS and hope to do on this 27 July.Not sure she can get 4.5 each. IF she can't get 4.5 , then i hope to pay AUD4250.
> 
> *So when i lodge the VISA ,will the System ask about my wife English requirement (whether she has IELTS or going to pay AUD 4250) ? *
> 
> Still i didn't click "apply visa" button and dont know what is inside
> 
> appreciative comment who have already lodge visa.
> Thanks


As far as I know you only give that information if you're claiming points for it. Seniors please advice.


----------



## DinaliDavid

zdeveloper said:


> Hi Dinali, I also applied on 18th of May. Done with my medical on 24th May. But didn't heard anything from my CO (yet)... When did you applied (Date)...??? And do you know the name of your CO ?


Hi zdeveloper,
application date is on my signature i think. I have no idea who my CO is or even if allocated yet.
I am going through a migration agent and i sent her a mail a couple of days ago asking about it - still no reply. Hoping she'll reply me by tomorrow.
Have you any idea who your CO is? My medicals were done later than yours though - just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## DinaliDavid

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday..one of the happiest day of my life....below is time line
> 
> Occupation: System Administrator
> +ve ACS: 11th Jan
> +ve NSW SS: 16th May
> Invitation:16th May
> Visa Lodged: 28th May
> PCC/Medical: 4th June
> CO Assigned: No idea. Contacted me on 5th July for 2 documents. Provided them on same day.
> Visa Grant: 5th July
> 
> Raj....


congrats raj.:clap2:
hope something happens this week for the rest of us who applied in may


----------



## ilayarajamtm

did they check with work experience onshore i didnt receive any call to my office i bit worried any senior pls advice me

thanks


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> Any new updates? I really wish to see sb getting grants,,,,
> 
> Does CO and grants are done also through weekend?


It has been a while have not seen any new/recent 189 get granted or announce they got CO. 

I have seen quite a few 190 successful cases recently.

If they dont work that hard during weekdays why should u expect they will work over the weekend. Also working during the weekend is not Australia style. Virtually no Work and progress from Friday to Tuesday every week. Also after 3 pm everyday is a slow motion time. Thats my impression after working a while here.


----------



## ivetka233

Jonathan1980 said:


> It has been a while have not seen any new/recent 189 get granted or announce they got CO.
> 
> I have seen quite a few 190 successful cases recently.
> 
> If they dont work that hard during weekdays why should u expect they will work over the weekend. Also working during the weekend is not Australia style. Virtually no Work and progress from Friday to Tuesday every week. Also after 3 pm everyday is a slow motion time. Thats my impression after working a while here.




Thank you, i recon all will hapen next week, as they really behind


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Hi,
> I understood the point related to new job, i have added it and also mentioned it as relevant. Apart from Reference letter rest all i can provide, hopefully no one would ask for reference letter for a 3month old job.
> 
> My confusion still lies with my previous job for which ACS has assessed me as TL for last 6 years in their result letter, even though my reference to them clearly provided the breakup of SE, SSE etc. Now if the ACS letter doesnt mention my any other junior designations should i still go ahead and provide the breakup in my visa application?


If you have been working in the same company in various roles, then you don't need to break them up.
The break up is for the different organizations you had been employed.

I hope this clears all your doubts.


----------



## ivetka233

whats the phone number to ring immigratium if you have CO allocated?


----------



## rashed-rahman

shaikjalal said:


> I am sure I read it somewhere in this forum, that color scans are accepted attachments and need not be certified.
> Just wanting to re confirm ...
> Am I ok to upload color scans for requested documents . . Or do I need to get them certified as well
> Appreciate your responses.



color scans are accepted... no need to certify color scans...


----------



## bjtamuli

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday..one of the happiest day of my life....below is time line
> 
> Occupation: System Administrator
> +ve ACS: 11th Jan
> +ve NSW SS: 16th May
> Invitation:16th May
> Visa Lodged: 28th May
> PCC/Medical: 4th June
> CO Assigned: No idea. Contacted me on 5th July for 2 documents. Provided them on same day.
> Visa Grant: 5th July
> 
> Raj....


Congrats Raj! All the very best with next steps. When you are planning to relocate?
Can you Confirm by which date you need to enter NSW (based on the Grant email)?

Bhaskar

ANZSCO:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA Invite:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,CO:NY


----------



## ojhaa

rashed-rahman said:


> color scans are accepted... no need to certify color scans...


Need a bit more clarity , are we trying to say if scans are coloured no need for certification / grayscale / B&W ones need to bot notarised/ certified

Or any scan clear enough need not be certified ??


----------



## garry.mcrayat

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> CO Asked for form 16 of last two years. Yes, form 80 was uploaded in advance for me and my wife.
> 
> Raj....


Raj,
what document you provided for your wife's Functional English requirement?


----------



## cprem79

ojhaa said:


> Need a bit more clarity , are we trying to say if scans are coloured no need for certification / grayscale / B&W ones need to bot notarised/ certified
> 
> Or any scan clear enough need not be certified ??


Certification implies, a legal representative authorises that a copy of any document is true, after verifying the original document.

Only photocopies of original documents need to be certified.
When you translate any non-English document to English, it needs to be certified as well.
But when you upload the original documents in English, then why to certify it?

Original documents mostly in color can be uploaded directly as per DIAC.


----------



## mano.gm

Hi 
Please anyone can tell me , If we got Grant for NSW 190visa . how much time do we get to relocate to Sydney, if we are from onshore.


----------



## ranjith47

raysom said:


> Applied 4 Visa [Skilled Immigrant - 189] on 14th May...
> CO assigned within 2 weeks...
> Had to submit PCC and Medicals within 28 days...
> Done that and case complete within 2 days of submitting PCC and Medicals...


Ray,

Man that was Gold Status Visa processing for you!! 

May I know what was your Occupation Code for your visa.?

I have heard from somewhere that within 189 processing, they give priorities to certain occupations.. which means some 189 applicants get processed faster than the others and it is not necessarily first come first served,, as i previously thought it would be.


----------



## zdeveloper

DinaliDavid said:


> Hi zdeveloper,
> application date is on my signature i think. I have no idea who my CO is or even if allocated yet.
> I am going through a migration agent and i sent her a mail a couple of days ago asking about it - still no reply. Hoping she'll reply me by tomorrow.
> Have you any idea who your CO is? My medicals were done later than yours though - just a couple of weeks ago.


I called DIAC almost 2 weeks back, and asked them about the current situation of my application. An operator told me that I was allocated a CO on 31st of May, however, an initial assessment was not done (at that time). My CO is from Brisbane, but I don't know his/her name...


----------



## Australia1

ranjith47 said:


> Ray,
> 
> Man that was Gold Status Visa processing for you!!
> 
> May I know what was your Occupation Code for your visa.?
> 
> I have heard from somewhere that within 189 processing, they give priorities to certain occupations.. which means some 189 applicants get processed faster than the others and it is not necessarily first come first served,, as i previously thought it would be.


I also second this view. Higher points may also have something to do with processing priority. I have seen applicants applied sametime as me with higher points getting assigned COs before me. Just a thought.


----------



## gsp2canberra

mano.gm said:


> Hi
> Please anyone can tell me , If we got Grant for NSW 190visa . how much time do we get to relocate to Sydney, if we are from onshore.


I think it is within 1 year from the day pcc is granted..Not sure though..


----------



## zdeveloper

Q. 49 on Form 80 states:

List all education and qualifications undertaken, including courses completed,

So, should I also enter my Secondary and Higher Secondary School details here ?


----------



## mano.gm

bhanu30 said:


> I think it is within 1 year from the day pcc is granted..Not sure though..


I mean to say if190 visa for Sydney is granted then how much time I will be getting to move to Sydney from onshore from the time of visa granted? can anyone help me out who has got there visa grant?


----------



## Ani.pepe

*Congrats*



Devang said:


> Got both the mails with 3 mins.... First mail co was assigned and second one is grant mail.... Yyyiiipppiiieee


Congrats Devang...


----------



## ilayarajamtm

did they check with work experience onshore i didnt receive any call to my office i bit worried any senior pls advice me

thanks


----------



## Devang

Andy10 said:


> Thanks Devang! Just wanted to know what did you submit as birth proof for you and your spouse.


Submitted passport copy

Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


----------



## Devang

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got my grant yesterday..one of the happiest day of my life....below is time line
> 
> Occupation: System Administrator
> +ve ACS: 11th Jan
> +ve NSW SS: 16th May
> Invitation:16th May
> Visa Lodged: 28th May
> PCC/Medical: 4th June
> CO Assigned: No idea. Contacted me on 5th July for 2 documents. Provided them on same day.
> Visa Grant: 5th July
> 
> Raj....


Congratulations

Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


----------



## gaurav7172

mano.gm said:


> I mean to say if190 visa for Sydney is granted then how much time I will be getting to move to Sydney from onshore from the time of visa granted? can anyone help me out who has got there visa grant?


Your PCC and medical have a validity of 11 months. SO whichever you get done first, from that date your 11 months countdown of expiry will start . For example if I get my pcc today and get my medicals after a month or get my medicals today and pcc after a month, then it doesn't matter when you get your visa but the expiry countdown will start today. Whichever expires first pcc or medical, will expire your visa. got it buddy 

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## keer

zdeveloper said:


> I called DIAC almost 2 weeks back, and asked them about the current situation of my application. An operator told me that I was allocated a CO on 31st of May, however, an initial assessment was not done (at that time). My CO is from Brisbane, but I don't know his/her name...


Hi brother, are u going to ring DIAC tomorrow? Please let me know if u ring them. I will update process to u as well if I contact them. Hope all of us can receive golden mail some time tomorrow or this week.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Devang said:


> Submitted passport copy
> 
> Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


So, only passport copy is enough for proof of birth? No need to submit birth certificate? Didnt your CO ask for that? In my DIAC eVisa page it asks for proof of birth and Evidence of Identity, Isnt just passport evidence for your identity as well as your birth as your name and DOB are both there and without which you CAN NOT travel to Australia if granted a PR>


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Just submitted my NEW passport Scan along with Form 929. Plus VETASSESS original that arrived by post today. Now waiting from PCC from Germany tomorrow hopefully. After that will do the medicals and PCC from Nepal. I hope I finish preparing all docs before a CO gets allocated or if i Get LUCKY like DEVANG, get an email between 3 mins stating I am your CO and NOw you got green signal to come to AUStralia.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*MEDICAL Form 26 and 160*

Hello,

I have already printed Medical Referral Letter. I am yet to make an appointment with the medical center. Do I need to take Form 26 and Form 160 alongwith me to the medical center. I guess there are parts where I have to fill up before I go there and parts where the medical professional fills up afterwards. 

Please enlighten me

R


----------



## mindfreak

dahalrosan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have already printed Medical Referral Letter. I am yet to make an appointment with the medical center. Do I need to take Form 26 and Form 160 alongwith me to the medical center. I guess there are parts where I have to fill up before I go there and parts where the medical professional fills up afterwards.
> 
> Please enlighten me
> 
> R


For your medical appointment u need
1) the referral letter
2) valid passport
3) your prescription spectacles or contact lenses
4) relevant medical reports for known medical conditions
5) any previous chest X-rays


----------



## raysom

ranjith47 said:


> Ray,
> 
> Man that was Gold Status Visa processing for you!!
> 
> May I know what was your Occupation Code for your visa.?
> 
> I have heard from somewhere that within 189 processing, they give priorities to certain occupations.. which means some 189 applicants get processed faster than the others and it is not necessarily first come first served,, as i previously thought it would be.


70 points...
With 11 Yrs of S/W Engineer role but once I applied for VISA processing happened quickly... But I started this process long way back mate... it was Dec 2011...


----------



## ranjith47

raysom said:


> 70 points...
> With 11 Yrs of S/W Engineer role but once I applied for VISA processing happened quickly... But I started this process long way back mate... it was Dec 2011...


Hey Thanks,,
Yeah I saw that you started this process pretty early but I was just looking at the Processing times for DIAC which is taken from when you Lodge the Visa.
And in your case, You were processed much faster. You still havent said under which Occupation you applied for, because I am trying to gather info. on how DIAC works with regards to visa processing. 
I really believed first come first served was the criteria basis used but its really not that great to hear people getting processed faster when you've sometimes applied way before them (please dont mistake me, no offence on you , I am talkin about the DIAC process). 
I am currently in the waiting and trying to get a sense of things..
And youre long process paid off,, congrats on it mate. The feeling you get when you have a grant is i think sweeter when the waiting is longer dontchu think!?


----------



## ltdbkula

Hi 

I am new joinee in this forum

My evisa application still showing in requested status from 15th Jun for health and IELTS score card proofs.
I am not able to get reply from CO about the status of the application in email, 
could anyone suggest?

Regards


----------



## killerbee82

Hello all, 

I am also waiting for the CO, check my timeline, Meds on 30th June but uploaded 7 July


----------



## rahulmenda

killerbee82 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am also waiting for the CO, check my timeline, Meds on 30th June but uploaded 7 July


Mentally prepare as 4-6 week for co allocation. If it early than it a bumper offer  . Afrer Medicals it will be 30-45 day for grant, if all docs submitted properly


----------



## rahulmenda

ltdbkula said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new joinee in this forum
> 
> My evisa application still showing in requested status from 15th Jun for health and IELTS score card proofs.
> I am not able to get reply from CO about the status of the application in email,
> could anyone suggest?
> 
> Regards


Can you be more clear. tell me when you applied for Visa?


----------



## killerbee82

rahulmenda said:


> Mentally prepare as 4-6 week for co allocation. If it early than it a bumper offer  . Afrer Medicals it will be 30-45 day for grant, if all docs submitted properly


How come your CO allocated earlier than 5 week standard time

224999 | VET: 15/05/2013 +ve: 31/05/2013 | SA SS: 04/06/2013 Approved: 21/06/2013 | Lodged 23/06/2013 | PCC 26/06/2013 | MED 30/06/2013 | CO:??? | GRANT:??? :ranger:


----------



## rahulmenda

killerbee82 said:


> How come your CO allocated earlier than 5 week standard time
> 
> 224999 | VET: 15/05/2013 +ve: 31/05/2013 | SA SS: 04/06/2013 Approved: 21/06/2013 | Lodged 23/06/2013 | PCC 26/06/2013 | MED 30/06/2013 | CO:??? | GRANT:??? :ranger:


Dont be....  Its all luck dude. thats y mentioned before is bumper offer  its all god wish. I mentally prepared as 1 mont but got in 13


----------



## killerbee82

rahulmenda said:


> Dont be....  Its all luck dude. thats y mentioned before is bumper offer  its all god wish. I mentally prepared as 1 mont but got in 13


Oh god bless, hopefully you won't have to wait long for your grant 

Good luck

224999 | VET: 15/05/2013 +ve: 31/05/2013 | SA SS: 04/06/2013 Approved: 21/06/2013 | Lodged 23/06/2013 | PCC 26/06/2013 | MED 30/06/2013 | CO:??? | GRANT:??? :ranger:


----------



## ltdbkula

rahulmenda said:


> Can you be more clear. tell me when you applied for Visa?


NSW SS visa Applied: 02-May-2013, CO Allocated : 15-May-2012 , med : 28 May, Submitted PCC : 7th Jun, Grant : ??????


----------



## Andy10

dahalrosan said:


> Just submitted my NEW passport Scan along with Form 929. Plus VETASSESS original that arrived by post today. Now waiting from PCC from Germany tomorrow hopefully. After that will do the medicals and PCC from Nepal. I hope I finish preparing all docs before a CO gets allocated or if i Get LUCKY like DEVANG, get an email between 3 mins stating I am your CO and NOw you got green signal to come to AUStralia.


:tea: yeah!!


----------



## indian01

Sanje said:


> HI All,
> 
> 
> I am going to lodge the VISA and need to clarify below concern.
> 
> My wife doesn't have IELTS and hope to do on this 27 July.Not sure she can get 4.5 each. IF she can't get 4.5 , then i hope to pay AUD4250.
> 
> *So when i lodge the VISA ,will the System ask about my wife English requirement (whether she has IELTS or going to pay AUD 4250) ? *
> 
> Still i didn't click "apply visa" button and dont know what is inside
> 
> appreciative comment who have already lodge visa.
> Thanks


Hi Sanje,

I m in same stepof applying visa as you, if you get any update on what you are expected to upload and what all info needs tobe provided, please share with me as well.

thanks.


----------



## zdeveloper

keer said:


> Hi brother, are u going to ring DIAC tomorrow? Please let me know if u ring them. I will update process to u as well if I contact them. Hope all of us can receive golden mail some time tomorrow or this week.


Hi, Yeah, I may call them tomorrow... Will update you here as well... All the best...


----------



## ivetka233

What processing importance do have Accountants? They didnt even reached cealing with occupations, is that mean my is priority? This is my 5th week to wait for CO,,,,today i will give a call officer to explain me where we at,,, maybe we have CO already who knows,.,,,, will let you updated.


----------



## dejumotalks

raysom said:


> 70 points...
> With 11 Yrs of S/W Engineer role but once I applied for VISA processing happened quickly... But I started this process long way back mate... it was Dec 2011...


Congrats Raysom,
Please can you share your timeline from start to finish.

All d very best.
Dej


----------



## jain.v2007

I have applied for 189 on 1st July 2013, but for my wife "Organise health link" is not appearing; I believe it is due to the question "Have you undergone medical check-up for Australian visa in last 12 months." since my wife had been x-Rayed on 14-Feb-2013 (for visa class 457); 

I believe her medicals will still be required, 

Should I go ahead and get all things done ?
Or should I do everything other than x-ray?

Please help.


----------



## raysom

*I have applied under 189 Skilled Immigrant as my job role is Software Engineer.*


----------



## cprem79

jain.v2007 said:


> I have applied for 189 on 1st July 2013, but for my wife "Organise health link" is not appearing; I believe it is due to the question "Have you undergone medical check-up for Australian visa in last 12 months." since my wife had been x-Rayed on 14-Feb-2013 (for visa class 457);
> 
> I believe her medicals will still be required,
> 
> Should I go ahead and get all things done ?
> Or should I do everything other than x-ray?
> 
> Please help.


I presume medicals are valid for one year as far as I have heard.
So your wife's previous medical result still stands valid.


----------



## jain.v2007

cprem79 said:


> I presume medicals are valid for one year as far as I have heard.
> So your wife's previous medical result still stands valid.


Thanks CPerm, but that time they only did X-Ray for her, as for 457 medicals they don't check HIV, other Medical examinations.


----------



## cprem79

jain.v2007 said:


> Thanks CPerm, but that time they only did X-Ray for her, as for 457 medicals they don't check HIV, other Medical examinations.


HIV, Blood test, Urine Test, Medical checkup are mandatory.
So I think you should do those.
Since you are an onshore applicant, I don't have much idea about the health systems in Australia.
I hope some of other members can throw some light on that.


----------



## dejumotalks

Hello All,
Any updates from Team 7 Adelaide...


----------



## Imersion

jain.v2007 said:


> Thanks CPerm, but that time they only did X-Ray for her, as for 457 medicals they don't check HIV, other Medical examinations.


Hi Jain.v2007,

Since the Medical check-up, HIV, urine and blood tests are mandatory - I would suggest to ring Medibank and book your spouse an appointment. I am an onshore 189 visa applicant as well and in my case the "Orgnaize health" link was playing up so I rang Medibank and got my family booked for the visa medicals. We've done the our meds about 2 weeks ago, you just need to let the Medibank staff know about your TRN so they could reflect it on the Forms 160 and 26. 

Imersion


----------



## ilayarajamtm

Hi if secondary applicant is pregnant and she didnt do the medical did the give visa to the main applicant...


----------



## australia.ind

No grants today???


----------



## josh.machine

Visa application 189 submitted, thanks everyone for the help. Will focus now on the documents and medicals.


----------



## num_tareq

Nothing at all. All quiet on the eastern front.

My file has been referred on May, 2013. This is my last update.


----------



## Alexamae

My CO is very friendly and polite.
He answers all my questions promptly.
Too bad my meds got referred and there's nothing he can do to speed up the process


----------



## mayankp

Hello Friends

While reviewing my application status page, I found below active link:

"Organise your health examinations"

I think it is active since beginning. Does this mean I am asked for medical? FYI, There is no such mail or any mail regarding allocation of CO.

As per my agent, I need to wait for the mail to come.


----------



## chandustorageadm

Called to DAIC today. They asked me to wait for 5 weeks to get the CO assigned. 
As per the ongoing trend, most of the people are receiving with in 3 month from visa lodge day. This is good sign...


----------



## pradinlr

chandustorageadm said:


> Called to DAIC today. They asked me to wait for 5 weeks to get the CO assigned.
> As per the ongoing trend, most of the people are receiving with in 3 month from visa lodge day. This is good sign...



3 months !!!!

3 months from the data of visa lodge ? Isn't too long ?


----------



## Ssenthil

Hi,

I've been granted NSW SS on 3rd Jul 2013 and I've received an invitation to apply for 190 visa on 4th July 2013.

Now I'm having 60 days to lodge my 190 visa application.
Do i need to do a medical test before i lodge my application.
The immi.gov.au site provides 2 options for this.

1. Steps for those who have NOT lodged a visa application
2. Steps for those who already lodged a visa application

In the Step (1), we need to create a medical declaration in the Australian site, and they will get back to us saying you need to take medical test or not.

Then we need to take medical test in the registered physician and then submit the HAP ID while lodging the visa application

After that a CO will be assigned.

With the Step (2), we will first lodge the visa application, and if the case officer decides to take medical test then we will be asked to take medical test.

In this 2nd step, it'll take more than a month, since assignment of CO to your visa will take atleast a month, thats what i think.

But if we go by Step (1), we need to create a medical decleration, and then DIAC tells us whether to take medical test or not. 
If the DIAC says to take medical test, then we need to take the test, and the registered medical test location will provide us with an HAP ID, which we need to refer it in visa application lodgement.

My question is, how many days will it take for DIAC to respond whether we need to take medical test or not?

Based on that duration i can determine whether to go with the Step (1) or Step (2).

Please help me in this regard.

Thanks and Regards,
SSenthil


----------



## Imersion

mayankp said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> While reviewing my application status page, I found below active link:
> 
> "Organise your health examinations"
> 
> I think it is active since beginning. Does this mean I am asked for medical? FYI, There is no such mail or any mail regarding allocation of CO.
> 
> As per my agent, I need to wait for the mail to come.


That depends if you wanted to delay your entry to Australia as you'll need to fly here within a year from the date on your Meds (and PCC). There's quite a few people on this forum who have done their meds/pcc prior to CO allocation, myself included. 

Imersion


----------



## rahulmenda

ltdbkula said:


> NSW SS visa Applied: 02-May-2013, CO Allocated : 15-May-2012 , med : 28 May, Submitted PCC : 7th Jun, Grant : ??????


Your are 18 day ahead than me dude  . You can except by this month mid are by end of this month  best of luck dude


----------



## Imersion

Hi Guys,

Could anyone who applied 189 visa onshore share your timelines with regards to your meds? Medibank said they will send the results after 10 days but just wanted to check they really meet that timeframe. Thanks.

Imersion


----------



## aus82

mayankp said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> While reviewing my application status page, I found below active link:
> 
> "Organise your health examinations"
> 
> I think it is active since beginning. Does this mean I am asked for medical? FYI, There is no such mail or any mail regarding allocation of CO.
> 
> As per my agent, I need to wait for the mail to come.


Why would you wait for CO to tell you to do your medicals? Its delaying your process...


----------



## josh.machine

Can you pls advise if docs like pay slip, joining letter, relieving letter etc need to be notarized? 

Also in general how much time does it take to get medicals done ? Does medical need to be done done for a one year kid too?

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May - 1st July


----------



## aus82

cprem79 said:


> Certification implies, a legal representative authorises that a copy of any document is true, after verifying the original document.
> 
> Only photocopies of original documents need to be certified.
> When you translate any non-English document to English, it needs to be certified as well.
> But when you upload the original documents in English, then why to certify it?
> 
> Original documents mostly in color can be uploaded directly as per DIAC.


The web page clearly says NOT to send original copies...
*
"Do not supply original documents with your application unless asked to do so. "
"You should provide 'certified copies' of original documents."*

So why would you send color scans of originals?


----------



## aus82

josh.machine said:


> Can you pls advise if docs like pay slip, joining letter, relieving letter etc need to be notarized?
> 
> Also in general how much time does it take to get medicals done ? Does medical need to be done done for a one year kid too?
> 
> ----------------------
> IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May - 1st July


All documents should be notarized, as well as payslips, joining and relieving letters...
Medicals are required for one year old too, but they don't do x-rays and blood test on them.


----------



## rahulmenda

Ssenthil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been granted NSW SS on 3rd Jul 2013 and I've received an invitation to apply for 190 visa on 4th July 2013.
> 
> Now I'm having 60 days to lodge my 190 visa application.
> Do i need to do a medical test before i lodge my application.
> The immi.gov.au site provides 2 options for this.
> 
> 1. Steps for those who have NOT lodged a visa application
> 2. Steps for those who already lodged a visa application
> 
> In the Step (1), we need to create a medical declaration in the Australian site, and they will get back to us saying you need to take medical test or not.
> 
> Then we need to take medical test in the registered physician and then submit the HAP ID while lodging the visa application
> 
> After that a CO will be assigned.
> 
> With the Step (2), we will first lodge the visa application, and if the case officer decides to take medical test then we will be asked to take medical test.
> 
> In this 2nd step, it'll take more than a month, since assignment of CO to your visa will take atleast a month, thats what i think.
> 
> But if we go by Step (1), we need to create a medical decleration, and then DIAC tells us whether to take medical test or not.
> If the DIAC says to take medical test, then we need to take the test, and the registered medical test location will provide us with an HAP ID, which we need to refer it in visa application lodgement.
> 
> My question is, how many days will it take for DIAC to respond whether we need to take medical test or not?
> 
> Based on that duration i can determine whether to go with the Step (1) or Step (2).
> 
> Please help me in this regard.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> SSenthil


Hi Ssenthil, In my case I done 2nd step. I got invitation on 10 may. I lodged on 21 may (without medicals). CO was alloted on 3 june. He asked me to go for Medicals and asked payslips and bank statements for 3 years. CO has given me 28 days time to provide all the above mention docs. we did medicals on 19th and submitted. now waiting for grant. My consultant said that it will take 30-45 day for grant. Hope for the best. I think 2 step is better, as go for medicals they will ask use to submit the letter from the CO. For me he asked me and entered the details in the DAIC medical portal before medical check up.


----------



## Ssenthil

rahulmenda said:


> Hi Ssenthil, In my case I done 2nd step. I got invitation on 10 may. I lodged on 21 may (without medicals). CO was alloted on 3 june. He asked me to go for Medicals and asked payslips and bank statements for 3 years. CO has given me 28 days time to provide all the above mention docs. we did medicals on 19th and submitted. now waiting for grant. My consultant said that it will take 30-45 day for grant. Hope for the best. I think 2 step is better, as go for medicals the letter from the CO. for me he asked me amd entered the details in the DAIC medical portal before medical check up.


Hi Rahul,

Thanks for the immediate response.
The problem is i'm travelling to US on 1st week of Aug, and will stay there for 3 - 4 weeks.
I've to lodge the application on or before 1st Sep 2013 (60 days from invite).
If i go by 1st step, i can complete the medicals before i leave US, and when the case officer examines my application he might consider the test.

Also do i need to provide Form16 from all of my employers?
I've claimed 10 yrs of experience so far from ACS.

Plz do clarify.

Thanks and Regards,
SSenthil


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Can you pls advise if docs like pay slip, joining letter, relieving letter etc need to be notarized?
> 
> Also in general how much time does it take to get medicals done ? Does medical need to be done done for a one year kid too?
> 
> ----------------------
> IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May - 1st July


If you are uploading the original color payslips, joining letter, relieving letter, then no need to be notarized.
So, in general all color scans of original documents can be uploaded directly.
Only translated documents or photocopies of original documents needs to be notarized.

Medical test needs to be done for all.
However the tests may vary for infants.

Please try to get information on the DIAC Skillselect website.


----------



## cprem79

aus82 said:


> The web page clearly says NOT to send original copies...
> *
> "Do not supply original documents with your application unless asked to do so. "
> "You should provide 'certified copies' of original documents."*
> 
> So why would you send color scans of originals?


That quote is for paper applications when you send documents by post.
It is NOT meant for online applications.

DIAC accepts color scans of original documents to be uploaded online on eVisa.


----------



## Australia1

I agree with Cprem above. There are loads of applicants getting grants just by uploading color scans. There is no doubt about this.


----------



## Ssenthil

Hi,

I've been granted NSW SS on 3rd Jul 2013 and I've received an invitation to apply for 190 visa on 4th July 2013.

Now I'm having 60 days to lodge my 190 visa application.
Do i need to do a medical test before i lodge my application.
The immi.gov.au site provides 2 options for this.

1. Steps for those who have NOT lodged a visa application
2. Steps for those who already lodged a visa application

In the Step (1), we need to create a medical declaration in the Australian site, and they will get back to us saying you need to take medical test or not.

Then we need to take medical test in the registered physician and then submit the HAP ID while lodging the visa application

After that a CO will be assigned.

With the Step (2), we will first lodge the visa application, and if the case officer decides to take medical test then we will be asked to take medical test.

In this 2nd step, it'll take more than a month, since assignment of CO to your visa will take atleast a month, thats what i think.

But if we go by Step (1), we need to create a medical decleration, and then DIAC tells us whether to take medical test or not. 
If the DIAC says to take medical test, then we need to take the test, and the registered medical test location will provide us with an HAP ID, which we need to refer it in visa application lodgement.

My question is, how many days will it take for DIAC to respond whether we need to take medical test or not?

Based on that duration i can determine whether to go with the Step (1) or Step (2).

Considerations:
Also i'm travelling to US on 1st week of Aug, and will stay there for 3 - 4 weeks.
I've to lodge the application on or before 1st Sep 2013 (60 days from invite).
If i go by 1st step, i can complete the medicals before i leave US, and when the case officer examines my application he might consider the test.

Also do i need to provide Form16 from all of my employers?
I've claimed 10 yrs of experience so far from ACS.

Plz do clarify.
Please help me in this regard.

Thanks and Regards,
SSenthil


----------



## Gurpreethm

How can we pay a visa fee throught hdfc forex card


----------



## Imersion

Australia1 said:


> I agree with Cprem above. There are loads of applicants getting grants just by uploading color scans. There is no doubt about this.


Just a quick question, if the original document is in black/gray/white but the signature is colored (as the signatory used colored pen) or the 95% of the page is in black/gray/white but a small portion like company logo colored - does it still need to be attested/certified?


----------



## cprem79

Imersion said:


> Just a quick question, if the original document is in black/gray/white but the signature is colored (as the signatory used colored pen) or the 95% of the page is in black/gray/white but a small portion like company logo colored - does it still need to be attested/certified?


Not required.
It is an original color scan.


----------



## Australia1

Imersion said:


> Just a quick question, if the original document is in black/gray/white but the signature is colored (as the signatory used colored pen) or the 95% of the page is in black/gray/white but a small portion like company logo colored - does it still need to be attested/certified?


Should be ok, in my opinion, as long as the document can be identified as original by the CO. I would not worry about these things as the CO will come back to you if a certain document does not meet their requirement.


----------



## dejumotalks

num_tareq said:


> Nothing at all. All quiet on the eastern front.
> 
> My file has been referred on May, 2013. This is my last update.


Hello Num_tareq,

Did ur CO communicate the referal to you and when did you submit further tests.

Best Regards,
Dej


----------



## gaurav7172

Gurpreethm said:


> How can we pay a visa fee throught hdfc forex card


same way you use the credit card. first set a transaction PIN for the card. check with bank for it. Then while transaction, you will have to enter the card number and 3 digit pin from back of card.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## dejumotalks

Alexamae said:


> My CO is very friendly and polite.
> He answers all my questions promptly.
> Too bad my meds got referred and there's nothing he can do to speed up the process


Hello Alexamae,

Lucky u have a friendly CO, what's CO initials?
Any reason why ur med was referred?
Have you been able to resubmit ur medicals and when.

Thanks to update.
Dej


----------



## gaurav7172

ilayarajamtm said:


> Hi if secondary applicant is pregnant and she didnt do the medical did the give visa to the main applicant...


no. either both of you will get the visa at same time or you will have to wait till child is born. or you can inform your CO that wife is pregnant and she cannot travel and so remove her name and you will file spouse visa later.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## gaurav7172

any one got phone number for DIAC or adelaide team 2 . I need to call them . Thanks .My CO: RL has played hide and seek long enough. Need to catch her and get work done.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Gurpreethm

gaurav7172 said:


> same way you use the credit card. first set a transaction PIN for the card. check with bank for it. Then while transaction, you will have to enter the card number and 3 digit pin from back of card.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Hi Gaurav,
I have got the pin and load the card with required Aud.


----------



## Gurpreethm

If not able to provide salary slip for last 9 years then can we ahow our bank statement for the same in which salary is geeying transferd.
Also can i get bank statementa for last 10 yrs from bank.


----------



## ivetka233

i rang today Immigratium and they told me need wait till week 8,, so another 3 weeks waiting...hope soon come CO


----------



## ilayarajamtm

gaurav7172 said:


> no. either both of you will get the visa at same time or you will have to wait till child is born. or you can inform your CO that wife is pregnant and she cannot travel and so remove her name and you will file spouse visa later.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Thank you so much for your reply i applied from onshore she is with me i submitted all the document and the only thing is medical for my wife I just wonder they give visa to main applicant


----------



## gaurav7172

Gurpreethm said:


> If not able to provide salary slip for last 9 years then can we ahow our bank statement for the same in which salary is geeying transferd.
> Also can i get bank statementa for last 10 yrs from bank.


Yes you can get bank statement if your bank account is still active. and yes bank statement is good enough. You can also give tax statement like form 16. Just keep it ready while filing visa. this will save your time.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Australia1

ivetka233 said:


> i rang today Immigratium and they told me need wait till week 8,, so another 3 weeks waiting...hope soon come CO


For me its the starting of 7th week...no CO. You should have asked them how come some gets assigned CO within 4-5 weeks.


----------



## gaurav7172

ilayarajamtm said:


> Thank you so much for your reply i applied from onshore she is with me i submitted all the document and the only thing is medical for my wife I just wonder they give visa to main applicant


no. all the applicants filed must get visa or they will be denied alltogether. if anyone is not eligible or cannot get medical done, then you must remove that applicant from your application. 
in your wife's case, after 3 months you can get chest x-ray done. I got it done for my wife man in pune. Only after 3 months doctor allows but there is still minute risk and so your wife will have to give her consent along with doctor. and then the visa medical team will also check whether they can do it or not.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

gaurav7172 said:


> any one got phone number for DIAC or adelaide team 2 . I need to call them . Thanks .My CO: RL has played hide and seek long enough. Need to catch her and get work done.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:



You got your CO allocation in 4 days dude?:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Gurpreethm

gaurav7172 said:


> Yes you can get bank statement if your bank account is still active. and yes bank statement is good enough. You can also give tax statement like form 16. Just keep it ready while filing visa. this will save your time.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


I have got only 2 form 16 with me.
Yes my account is still salary account and its active.


----------



## gaurav7172

dahalrosan said:


> You got your CO allocation in 4 days dude?:thumb::thumb:


Man every case submitted is checked initially. you may not know that if your file is in order. In my case, the co mailed me to get the tax statements and all my payslips from beginning of my job. So your file may have been already checked and you may get the visa today. Who knows 

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

gaurav7172 said:


> Man every case submitted is checked initially. you may not know that if your file is in order. In my case, the co mailed me to get the tax statements and all my payslips from beginning of my job. So your file may have been already checked and you may get the visa today. Who knows
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


 I think its highly unlikely that I get it today without my medicals and PCC..However thanks for consolation.

One question regarding payslips, since i am not claiming work experience points, do i have to submit all the payslips since the beginning ..I only submitted first and latest one and work reference to my assessing authority and it worked fine..I hope DIAC dont ask anything apart from what i submitted to VETASSESS. what do you think ?

I heard CO allocation is based on high demand jobs..i got my SS aproval within 3 hours 45 minutes..However, Devang broke the record ..3 mins gap between CO allocation notification and Golden mail..so Impossible is Nothing


----------



## Tans

Hi Experts,

I see that some of the below mentioned documents are not recommended for Spouse (Please note that I'm claiming 5 points for my spouse)

By any chance do you know whether we need to submit below documents? or with your experience has any one submitted the below documents for spouse who is claiming 5 points? or did any CO requested below documents for spouse who is claiming points?

a) Salary Slips
b) Bank Statements
c) Company appreciation letters
d) Income tax returns 

Please note that I'm submitting all of the above mentioned for mine (I'm the Primary applicant)

Thanks in advance,
Tans


----------



## gaurav7172

dahalrosan said:


> I think its highly unlikely that I get it today without my medicals and PCC..However thanks for consolation.
> 
> One question regarding payslips, since i am not claiming work experience points, do i have to submit all the payslips since the beginning ..I only submitted first and latest one and work reference to my assessing authority and it worked fine..I hope DIAC dont ask anything apart from what i submitted to VETASSESS. what do you think ?
> 
> I heard CO allocation is based on high demand jobs..i got my SS aproval within 3 hours 45 minutes..However, Devang broke the record ..3 mins gap between CO allocation notification and Golden mail..so Impossible is Nothing


Man if you can provide some payslips from beginning and some of end, they should be enough. besides that your resume , experience letter etc should work fine.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rs100

Tans said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I see that some of the below mentioned documents are not recommended for Spouse (Please note that I'm claiming 5 points for my spouse)
> 
> By any chance do you know whether we need to submit below documents? or with your experience has any one submitted the below documents for spouse who is claiming 5 points? or did any CO requested below documents for spouse who is claiming points?
> 
> a) Salary Slips
> b) Bank Statements
> c) Company appreciation letters
> d) Income tax returns
> 
> Please note that I'm submitting all of the above mentioned for mine (I'm the Primary applicant)
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Tans


Hi Dear,

if you are claiming 5 points for your partner then you need to submit same documents for her, which u uploaded for yourself. (i.e. salary slips, ITR's, Company letters, bank statements, qualification certificate & DMC and many other).

rgds//RAJ


----------



## rs100

ivetka233 said:


> i rang today Immigratium and they told me need wait till week 8,, so another 3 weeks waiting...hope soon come CO


thanks for the update.

but DIAC already mentioned on the site that VISA 189 is come under priority-4, so app 8 weeks time.


----------



## rahulmenda

Ssenthil said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Thanks for the immediate response.
> The problem is i'm travelling to US on 1st week of Aug, and will stay there for 3 - 4 weeks.
> I've to lodge the application on or before 1st Sep 2013 (60 days from invite).
> If i go by 1st step, i can complete the medicals before i leave US, and when the case officer examines my application he might consider the test.
> 
> Also do i need to provide Form16 from all of my employers?
> I've claimed 10 yrs of experience so far from ACS.
> 
> Plz do clarify.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> SSenthil


Its again depends, for me I have entered in to tax slab from last 4 years out of 10 years of exp and one more thing is the company I worked 8 years back was no more exist. I mentioned it clearly at the time of ACS assessment and NSW SS 
I got a note paper and clearly stated and notarized it, CO has asked me only 3 years out of 4 years of form 16, bank statement and payslips. 

But for some of my friends who are from same consultancy. He asked all the payslips and form 16. If you are not under tax slab, we can provide a letter from the company stating that our salaries does not come under tax slab.


----------



## ivetka233

rs100 said:


> thanks for the update.
> 
> but DIAC already mentioned on the site that VISA 189 is come under priority-4, so app 8 weeks time.






Yep new it too, just some people getting sooner and some dont even know and before week 8 they already with CO,,,so wanted to check what is behind my file.


----------



## ivetka233

...


----------



## connectwithsiva

Hi Everyone,

I had completed my Medical examination last month and the next day after the health examination i could see the "Organise your health examinations" link in the evisa application disappeared . But the link is visible again now in my application. what does it mean?

also, when i click on the link, it shows "general information sheet" in which, the following informations are present 

- the required health examinations have been marked as "completed". 

-Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the
immigration health examinations that you have completed. Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing.
If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) has considered your case

I understand that the Hospital has uploaded my medical report to the DIAC, but why the link has come again in the evisa appliation?

Do i need to download this information sheet and upload it under "Health, Evidence of" which is now showing as "recommended" ??


When i clicked on the (?) , it is showing the following information. does it mean i need to do the health examination ionce again? 

"The Organise your health examinations link will be displayed if the applicant is required to undergo health examinations for their visa application.

Clicking on the link will display the eMedical client screen. The applicant will be asked to record their medical history information and/or consent to using the eMedical system. The applicant will then be able to download an eMedical referral letter which they can use to complete their health examinations at an approved clinic. The applicant will need to provide the clinic with the HAP ID displayed on the referral letter"

Thnaks,
Siva Kumar


----------



## gaurav7172

connectwithsiva said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had completed my Medical examination last month and the next day after the health examination i could see the "Organise your health examinations" link in the evisa application disappeared . But the link is visible again now in my application. what does it mean?
> 
> also, when i click on the link, it shows "general information sheet" in which, the following informations are present
> 
> - the required health examinations have been marked as "completed".
> 
> -Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the
> immigration health examinations that you have completed. Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing.
> If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) has considered your case
> 
> I understand that the Hospital has uploaded my medical report to the DIAC, but why the link has come again in the evisa appliation?
> 
> Do i need to download this information sheet and upload it under "Health, Evidence of" which is now showing as "recommended" ??
> 
> 
> When i clicked on the (?) , it is showing the following information. does it mean i need to do the health examination ionce again?
> 
> "The Organise your health examinations link will be displayed if the applicant is required to undergo health examinations for their visa application.
> 
> Clicking on the link will display the eMedical client screen. The applicant will be asked to record their medical history information and/or consent to using the eMedical system. The applicant will then be able to download an eMedical referral letter which they can use to complete their health examinations at an approved clinic. The applicant will need to provide the clinic with the HAP ID displayed on the referral letter"
> 
> Thnaks,
> Siva Kumar


Siva don't worry. It happened with me also and with everybody. Your medicals are completed. If there is any problem with your medicals, then case officer will inform you. Otherwise don't worry. Just mail your case officer whether they need anything and ask the status.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## connectwithsiva

gaurav7172 said:


> Siva don't worry. It happened with me also and with everybody. Your medicals are completed. If there is any problem with your medicals, then case officer will inform you. Otherwise don't worry. Just mail your case officer whether they need anything and ask the status.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:



THnaks for the quick response buddy...

i was really worried after seeing all these things in the application. 

i would like to see the 'visa granted' mail before i go mad


----------



## connectwithsiva

gaurav7172 said:


> Siva don't worry. It happened with me also and with everybody. Your medicals are completed. If there is any problem with your medicals, then case officer will inform you. Otherwise don't worry. Just mail your case officer whether they need anything and ask the status.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:



i am still waiting for the CO to be assigned.

can you please share the DIAC contact number? i have one (+611300364613) but that does not seem to be working


----------



## gaurav7172

connectwithsiva said:


> THnaks for the quick response buddy...
> 
> i was really worried after seeing all these things in the application.
> 
> i would like to see the 'visa granted' mail before i go mad


same here....i also would like to see the 'visa granted' mail before i go mad and kill someone 

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## ivetka233

very nice timeline to see:

Visa Application Timeline (Google Spreadsheet) - Pinoy Australia Information Forum - A Filipino Australian Forum


----------



## robertmurray7782

gaurav7172 said:


> same here....i also would like to see the 'visa granted' mail before i go mad and kill someone
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


LOL. Imagine the newspaper headlines.


----------



## Jonathan1980

rs100 said:


> thanks for the update.
> 
> but DIAC already mentioned on the site that VISA 189 is come under priority-4, so app 8 weeks time.


For some reason, I always imagine CO is a big fat talkative lady eating doughnut and and running around chit chat about her beautiful life since the day she become CO. 

I believe if this job is finally out sourced to China or India then everyone will receive CO and grant they deserve within a week provided all documents are correct. 

Just that sad fact about business in Australia nowadays.


----------



## Vijay24

Guys is it ok to get medicals done even before the case officer is assigned and upload the medical results in the document upload page? 

Or should we wait for the CO's email? 

And also as many comments here talks about pay slips and form-16 requirements. I have form-16 from all the companies and will be uploading in a day or two. And I don't remember my previous company's bank details and salary slips are not available. Is the Form-16 sufficient?


----------



## gaurav7172

robertmurray7782 said:


> LOL. Imagine the newspaper headlines.


"Maniac kills several in the rage to get visa" hehehehe


----------



## Tans

Thanks Raj for your quick reply. Sure, will submit all of these for my spouse as well. By the way, what do you mean by DMC?



rs100 said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> if you are claiming 5 points for your partner then you need to submit same documents for her, which u uploaded for yourself. (i.e. salary slips, ITR's, Company letters, bank statements, qualification certificate & DMC and many other).
> 
> rgds//RAJ


----------



## gaurav7172

Vijay24 said:


> Guys is it ok to get medicals done even before the case officer is assigned and upload the medical results in the document upload page?
> 
> Or should we wait for the CO's email?
> 
> And also as many comments here talks about pay slips and form-16 requirements. I have form-16 from all the companies and will be uploading in a day or two. And I don't remember my previous company's bank details and salary slips are not available. Is the Form-16 sufficient?


yes form 16 is sufficient. and yes if the link for medicals has become active, then you can fill it and take printout and get your medicals done.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Vijay24

gaurav7172 said:


> yes form 16 is sufficient. and yes if the link for medicals has become active, then you can fill it and take printout and get your medicals done.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Thanks for the reply mate!


----------



## rahulmenda

Dude one question how can we see our visa status. Can anybody provide the link


----------



## Gurpreethm

Got most of the salary slip from 2nd year of my joining in this xompnay hope that is sufficient?


----------



## rs100

Tans said:


> Thanks Raj for your quick reply. Sure, will submit all of these for my spouse as well. By the way, what do you mean by DMC?


DMC mean Detailed mark card or you say transcripts.

rgds//RAJ


----------



## gaurav7172

rahulmenda said:


> Dude one question how can we see our visa status. Can anybody provide the link


this is the link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login use your trn user id and password. on the upper right hand side, you will see the visa status.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rahulmenda

gaurav7172 said:


> this is the link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login use your trn user id and password. on the upper right hand side, you will see the visa status.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


thank you dude


----------



## rahulmenda

gaurav7172 said:


> this is the link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login use your trn user id and password. on the upper right hand side, you will see the visa status.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Yaar how can we see the medical status, like whether it is reached them or not. in my ststus it is showing processing


----------



## gaurav7172

rahulmenda said:


> Yaar how can we see the medical status, like whether it is reached them or not. in my ststus it is showing processing


check the medical link. There you will find written as "submitted to DIAC" and a date mentioned. That will tell you when your file was submitted to DIAC by medical department for health verification. And medical status should also say "completed" and the hospital or clinics name from where you got it done.
click "organize health exam" then click "print information sheet" .there you will see your health case status. If you cannot see it, then may be its not submitted yet.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## robertmurray7782

My agent said mine was received?


----------



## rahulmenda

gaurav7172 said:


> check the medical link. There you will find written as "submitted to DIAC" and a date mentioned. That will tell you when your file was submitted to DIAC by medical department for health verification. And medical status should also say "completed" and the hospital or clinics name from where you got it done.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


thanks a TON man :clap2::clap2:.


----------



## YSteenkamp

I have a Point Test Advisory Letter from VETASSESS indicating my relevant experience. Do I still need to submit all documents submitted to VETASSESS again with the visa application as well?


----------



## gaurav7172

YSteenkamp said:


> I have a Point Test Advisory Letter from VETASSESS indicating my relevant experience. Do I still need to submit all documents submitted to VETASSESS again with the visa application as well?


of-course. you have to submit all documents again to DIAC after filing visa. which includes your experience letter, supporting docs of your work period like payslips and tax statement, bank statements etc. ielts docs, your spouse docs etc etc. if however another specific doc is required, you will be contacted by your case officer.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## gaurav7172

Gurpreethm said:


> Got most of the salary slip from 2nd year of my joining in this xompnay hope that is sufficient?


Yes... if from last .. say you have worked for 8 to 9 years and you are able to provide payslips for last 3 to 4 years also, that is sufficient.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rahul897

cprem79 said:


> If you are uploading the original color payslips, joining letter, relieving letter, then no need to be notarized.
> So, in general all color scans of original documents can be uploaded directly.
> Only translated documents or photocopies of original documents needs to be notarized.
> 
> Medical test needs to be done for all.
> However the tests may vary for infants.
> 
> Please try to get information on the DIAC Skillselect website.[
> what is e visa page?is the one wherein we should give our user name and passphrase or the one where we should click on 'continue to my saved application' and then give trn .because i dont see my organize medicals link,i cant see my photo,cud u tell me how to view my photo


----------



## ram2013

Hi ,

Have some query for Form 80:

Part F - About your parents.

Do I need to put my parents name or my hubby's parent name?


----------



## gaurav7172

ram2013 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Have some query for Form 80:
> 
> Part F - About your parents.
> 
> Do I need to put my parents name or my hubby's parent name?


you have to give details about your parents and your brothers and sisters and their birth date, their marriage date. also same details for your spouse parents and spouse brothers and sisters

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## cprem79

rahul897 said:


> cprem79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are uploading the original color payslips, joining letter, relieving letter, then no need to be notarized.
> So, in general all color scans of original documents can be uploaded directly.
> Only translated documents or photocopies of original documents needs to be notarized.
> 
> Medical test needs to be done for all.
> However the tests may vary for infants.
> 
> Please try to get information on the DIAC Skillselect website.[
> what is e visa page?is the one wherein we should give our user name and passphrase or the one where we should click on 'continue to my saved application' and then give trn .because i dont see my organize medicals link,i cant see my photo,cud u tell me how to view my photo
> 
> 
> 
> eVisa page is the one where you upload your docs.
> After you get acknowledged of your visa application and fees, they provide you a TRN.
> You create a password and login to the eVisa page.
> There, you can upload the proper documents against the link for that particular evidence.
> Under each applicant, you can see the "Organize your Health Examination" where you can take your referral letter to do your meds.
> 
> If you don't see the link, it may be a bug.
> Relogin later and try to find it out.
Click to expand...


----------



## cprem79

ram2013 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Have some query for Form 80:
> 
> Part F - About your parents.
> 
> Do I need to put my parents name or my hubby's parent name?


If you and your hubby are applicants, then both should fill the Form80 individually.
Then you should provide the respective parents' name in each of your Form80.
Same for yours and your hubby's siblings in the respective forms.


----------



## rahul897

cprem79 said:


> rahul897 said:
> 
> 
> 
> eVisa page is the one where you upload your docs.
> After you get acknowledged of your visa application and fees, they provide you a TRN.
> You create a password and login to the eVisa page.
> There, you can upload the proper documents against the link for that particular evidence.
> Under each applicant, you can see the "Organize your Health Examination" where you can take your referral letter to do your meds.
> 
> If you don't see the link, it may be a bug.
> Relogin later and try to find it out.
> 
> 
> 
> i process my file thru agent,i login to skilselect on side i click on continue to saved application,i login on evisa page but there is no link,iam logging in this page since weeks but til now i dint see any link,i have submitted pcc and medicals but status has not been updated by CO.i caled medibank they said i have no problem and i got hard copies of medicals ,my meds have not been referred,then y dont i see any link
Click to expand...


----------



## ehanu009

hi, i have got my CO allocated today. which is good. but i am worried that my case is most likely going to take way longer than usual. the CO acknowledged that all supporting documents were successfully received and there is nothing outstanding in that regard. in fact, i had front-loaded all docs including form-80, pcc and meds also done. but unfortunately in the mail it says:

"Your visa application will now undergo background checks which may take some time to be completed"

i was also advised that the process can take more than 6 months!

i am not getting much info on 'background check' or someone with similar experience. can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## rockerwin

*Add me to list*

Please add me to the list

I have applied for the 190 visa on 27-0-2013..

Regards

Rock erwin


----------



## shaikjalal

*Wait for CO*

All docs uploaded  ... Now the wait begins .. 8 weeks I guess  .. 
Praying meds don't get referred .. All goes smoothly ..


----------



## mindfreak

Getting my medicals done tomorrow, just booked an appointment in New Delhi. Lets pray I dont have AIDS (I kid!) haha


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rockerwin said:


> Please add me to the list
> 
> I have applied for the 190 visa on 27-0-2013..
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rock erwin



You are added automatically..You dont need moderators approval to join the forum..Welcome to the Forum and to this most happening thread..Please mention the date properly..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> Getting my medicals done tomorrow, just booked an appointment in New Delhi. Lets pray I dont have AIDS (I kid!) haha


eace:


----------



## Vijay24

I have my Police Clearance Certificate appointment tomorrow (9th July) and

Medicals on (12th July)

Will be uploading the pending Form-16 documents tomorrow. 

After that should wait for CO's email!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Damn! I cant book my medical appointment..Coz I have applied for PCC in Germany and its been one week..they say it will take another week to process it..Then they cant send it to my home address due to security issues. They will send it to german embassy. I have to travel to the capital all the way..Most funny thing..its in German. I have to get it translated from an accredited/ certified translator ..I dont know when it will arrive in the first place..Then only will I be able to book an appointment with the medical center..I hope I get CO allocated soon..


----------



## Vijay24

dahalrosan said:


> Damn! I cant book my medical appointment..Coz I have applied for PCC in Germany and its been one week..they say it will take another week to process it..Then they cant send it to my home address due to security issues. They will send it to german embassy. I have to travel to the capital all the way..Most funny thing..its in German. I have to translate it ..I dont know when it will arrive..Then only will I be able to book an appointment with the medical center..I hope I get CO allocated soon..



Oh man, such a pain in waiting to get the final things done. I am lucky here, cos I stayed in one country and hence I will have to get cleared PCC from India alone. 

Hope things gets quicker from now on, to you too


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I have a gut feeling..we will have same CO allocated tomorrow..Lets hope my dream turns into a sweet Reality.


----------



## robertmurray7782

dahalrosan said:


> I have a gut feeling..we will have same CO allocated tomorrow..Lets hope my dream turns into a sweet Reality.


I certainly hope not given I lodged June 13 and have nothing so far!


----------



## Vijay24

dahalrosan said:


> I have a gut feeling..we will have same CO allocated tomorrow..Lets hope my dream turns into a sweet Reality.



Awesome! :clap2:


----------



## salamlemon

*Confusion on name*

Need a little advice from you guys, here's the confusion...In my national identity card they shorten first part of my name to Md. from Mohammad. Now in the 190 visa application form if I input (in the field of national id documents) this shorten name will it cause any problem? In all other documents my name is written as "Mohammad xyx" and only in national id it is shorten and written as "Md. xyz".

Please share your experience.


----------



## gaurav7172

dahalrosan said:


> Damn! I cant book my medical appointment..Coz I have applied for PCC in Germany and its been one week..they say it will take another week to process it..Then they cant send it to my home address due to security issues. They will send it to german embassy. I have to travel to the capital all the way..Most funny thing..its in German. I have to get it translated from an accredited/ certified translator ..I dont know when it will arrive in the first place..Then only will I be able to book an appointment with the medical center..I hope I get CO allocated soon..


Do you really have to get it translated. ask your case officer to translate using Google translator  cheap and efficient . anyways how far is your city from kathmandu brother.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

robertmurray7782 said:


> I certainly hope not given I lodged June 13 and have nothing so far!


Golden Mail for you then


----------



## gaurav7172

salamlemon said:


> Need a little advice from you guys, here's the confusion...In my national identity card they shorten first part of my name to Md. from Mohammad. Now in the 190 visa application form if I input (in the field of national id documents) this shorten name will it cause any problem? In all other documents my name is written as "Mohammad xyx" and only in national id it is shorten and written as "Md. xyz".
> 
> Please share your experience.


don't worry. every one knows that mohammed is written in short form as Md. you can explain the case officer.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

gaurav7172 said:


> Do you really have to get it translated. ask your case officer to translate using Google translator  cheap and efficient . anyways how far is your city from kathmandu brother.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:



Will he accept that? I mean are you serious...!

200 KM west.. now its monsoon..slippery road..not safe to travel by bus..lane: expensive


----------



## mithu93ku

salamlemon said:


> Need a little advice from you guys, here's the confusion...In my national identity card they shorten first part of my name to Md. from Mohammad. Now in the 190 visa application form if I input (in the field of national id documents) this shorten name will it cause any problem? In all other documents my name is written as "Mohammad xyx" and only in national id it is shorten and written as "Md. xyz".
> 
> Please share your experience.


Please change your National ID card details. Don't use Md. instead of Mohammad. Otherwise You you would face series of problem regarding your name. If you have problem or have no time with correction of National ID, simply go to a Notary public advocate.

Cheers!


----------



## salamlemon

mithu93ku said:


> Please change your National ID card details. Don't use Md. instead of Mohammad. Otherwise You you would face series of problem regarding your name. If you have problem or have no time with correction of National ID, simply go to a Notary public advocate.
> 
> Cheers!


Can you please share the process and timeline for changing name in National ID? I've checked their site, but unfortunately the relevant page is missing, so couldn't find any information.


----------



## mithu93ku

salamlemon said:


> Can you please share the process and timeline for changing name in National ID? I've checked their site, but unfortunately the relevant page is missing, so couldn't find any information.


I have experienced with National ID card correction 1.5 yrs ago. Then they took 3 months. It is wise to go to a Notary public at Farmgate ( if you are from Dhaka).


----------



## Jonathan1980

tanvir1667 said:


> hi, i have got my CO allocated today. which is good. but i am worried that my case is most likely going to take way longer than usual. the CO acknowledged that all supporting documents were successfully received and there is nothing outstanding in that regard. in fact, i had front-loaded all docs including form-80, pcc and meds also done. but unfortunately in the mail it says:
> 
> "Your visa application will now undergo background checks which may take some time to be completed"
> 
> i was also advised that the process can take more than 6 months!
> 
> i am not getting much info on 'background check' or someone with similar experience. can anyone shed some light on this?


So you got CO in about 8 weeks. Where did u leave besides Bangladesh. Any thing that could raise question about security. 

Background check is that they will have some private company /security agency to contact ur employer, police etc...to make sure your document is correct. Basically they dont trust your documents. They will do the verification themselves. 

They will have to find a local service in your country to check you. Those people have all connection with Police and employers to check on you.


----------



## Mjt

Hey congrats raj... 
Evn i hv applied for 190 in last month... Wud lyk to knw whether thy took ur telephonic interview or not?


----------



## mindfreak

dahalrosan said:


> Will he accept that? I mean are you serious...!
> 
> 200 KM west.. now its monsoon..slippery road..not safe to travel by bus..lane: expensive


No mate ofcourse a CO wont accept that, I am sure he was just kidding


----------



## mindfreak

Mjt said:


> Hey congrats raj...
> Evn i hv applied for 190 in last month... Wud lyk to knw whether thy took ur telephonic interview or not?


telephone interview? That I believe, never happens! Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## needpr

Hello Members,
I have a small question regarding my Employment Reference Letter.

I got my ACS for Software Engg occupation in Mar, 13 and now I have the invitation to apply for 189 visa. After my ACS I got another set of employment Ref letters from my employer which are more detailed and which are describing my roles and responsibilities in much better way than the ones I submitted to ACS for assessment. My Question is:

1. Is it advised to submit different employment ref letter to DIAC then the one submitted to ACS for assessment or the same Empl Ref letter should be submitted only?

2. Is it advised to submit multiple Employment Ref Letter for same job from same employer?

Please let me know your expert comments. 

Thanks. God bless you folks.


----------



## Deshdeep

Help Required!!

I am still awaiting for CO to be assigned. Mean while my office address has been changed, I didn't switched a job it's just the building has been changed. Do I need to upload a fresh copy of Form-80 or should I wait for the CO to be assigned and ask me. I know being proactive would be a better option but wondering if that could delay the process even more..Please suggest what should be more safe to do at this point in time.

it's been over 20 days now since I filled/lodged my app


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

bjtamuli said:


> Congrats Raj! All the very best with next steps. When you are planning to relocate?
> Can you Confirm by which date you need to enter NSW (based on the Grant email)?
> 
> Bhaskar
> 
> ANZSCO:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA Invite:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,CO:NY


Most probably will enter in November. Date given to us is 17th Dec 2013

Raj...


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

garry.mcrayat said:


> Raj,
> what document you provided for your wife's Functional English requirement?


She gave IELTS and scored higher than me 

Raj....


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

mano.gm said:


> I mean to say if190 visa for Sydney is granted then how much time I will be getting to move to Sydney from onshore from the time of visa granted? can anyone help me out who has got there visa grant?


It all depends on case officer. There is nothing like 11 or 12 months countdown from PCC or medical.

I got my medical done on 4th June 2013 and PCC in last week of May but CO gave me 17th December 2013 as entry date.

Raj....


----------



## keer

Contact DIAC yesterday, didn't get any news, the operator said he is not sure whether my CO start my assessment or not. Can anyone in this thread send me a private message if u know my CO's contact phone or email? His initial is DC, from Brisbane T 33. Nearly two months now, waiting too long, start to lose my patient. God bless everyone in this thread.


----------



## josh.machine

Folks

question regarding the documents for visa filing

1. In the site it says - If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.

I nor my wife have our birth certificates, so should we provide written notification, if yes in what format and does passport not count as address proof or class 10th marksheet is the only way. Wifes class 10th marksheet is in hindi so i am assuming it would have to be translated if passport doesnt count.

2. I am assuming attach document allows us to upload multiple documents and not only one, kindly confirm.
3. What is the general time taken for medical tests for an individual


----------



## zkhan

josh.machine said:


> Folks
> 
> question regarding the documents for visa filing
> 
> 1. In the site it says - If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.
> 
> I nor my wife have our birth certificates, so should we provide written notification, if yes in what format and does passport not count as address proof or class 10th marksheet is the only way. Wifes class 10th marksheet is in hindi so i am assuming it would have to be translated if passport doesnt count.
> 
> 2. I am assuming attach document allows us to upload multiple documents and not only one, kindly confirm.
> 3. What is the general time taken for medical tests for an individual


Please find below my replies. 
1. I am not sure where it is mentioned like this. I am referring the document checklist in this link
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf
Here it says passport is enough if birth certificate is not available 
2. Yes you can upload multiple documents. 
3. If you go for e-Medicals then the entire process of taking tests and sending results to DIAC will be completed in 48 hrs.


----------



## Mjt

mindfreak said:


> telephone interview? That I believe, never happens! Correct me if I'm wrong.


Ohh ok... I thot applicant has to give telephonic interview dts y i asked. I thot it is a part of process. Even I'm confused that's why I asked if case officer takes applicant's interview... Can anybody plz help me out in getting clear idea regarding this?


----------



## mindfreak

Mjt said:


> Ohh ok... I thot applicant has to give telephonic interview dts y i asked. I thot it is a part of process. Even I'm confused that's why I asked if case officer takes applicant's interview... Can anybody plz help me out in getting clear idea regarding this?


There is no phone interview mate! Pretty sure


----------



## Mjt

Thanks a lot buddy!!


----------



## chptp

josh.machine said:


> 1. In the site it says - If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.
> 
> I nor my wife have our birth certificates, so should we provide written notification, if yes in what format and does passport not count as address proof or class 10th marksheet is the only way. Wifes class 10th marksheet is in hindi so i am assuming it would have to be translated if passport doesnt count.


I had uploaded passport as proof of age for my wife and assume it got accepted as they didn't ask anything else and finalized my case. 

Guys... correct me if I am wrong. By notification I think it's Govt. notification and not any written document from you. In India birth certificates are issued so it's not possible to produce such notification. Registration is mandatory since 1989 but it is possible to get birth certificate even if you were born before 1989. 



josh.machine said:


> 2. I am assuming attach document allows us to upload multiple documents and not only one, kindly confirm.


That's true and every time you upload a document you have to chose the type of evidence and provide description.




josh.machine said:


> 3. What is the general time taken for medical tests for an individual


I think that depends on how efficient the medical center is. Medical test took a day and then 3 working days for the report to get uploaded.


----------



## rahul897

zkhan said:


> Please find below my replies.
> 1. I am not sure where it is mentioned like this. I am referring the document checklist in this link
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf
> Here it says passport is enough if birth certificate is not available
> 2. Yes you can upload multiple documents.
> 3. If you go for e-Medicals then the entire process of taking tests and sending results to DIAC will be completed in 48 hrs.


i have seen in ur timeline invite 2, what does that mean?


----------



## robertmurray7782

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Most probably will enter in November. Date given to us is 17th Dec 2013
> 
> Raj...


Hey Raj, so they specified you must do first entry by December 17th or you lose your visa?


----------



## keer

Contact DIAC yesterday, didn't get any news, the operator said he is not sure whether my CO start my assessment or not. Can anyone in this thread send me a private message if u know my CO's contact phone or email please? His initial is DC, from Brisbane T 33. I applied my visa on 18 th of May, upload everything, medical done on 24th of May. God bless everyone in this thread.


----------



## zdeveloper

keer said:


> Contact DIAC yesterday, didn't get any news, the operator said he is not sure whether my CO start my assessment or not. Can anyone in this thread send me a private message if u know my CO's contact phone or email? His initial is DC, from Brisbane T 33. Nearly two months now, waiting too long, start to lose my patient. God bless everyone in this thread.


Hi keer, I called DIAC today as well, and they gave me an exact statement as yours. I asked them the name and contact details of my CO, but the operator said that she don't have such authority to provide this information... All I know is my CO is also from Brisbane...


----------



## ehanu009

Jonathan1980 said:


> So you got CO in about 8 weeks. Where did u leave besides Bangladesh. Any thing that could raise question about security.
> 
> Background check is that they will have some private company /security agency to contact ur employer, police etc...to make sure your document is correct. Basically they dont trust your documents. They will do the verification themselves.
> 
> They will have to find a local service in your country to check you. Those people have all connection with Police and employers to check on you.


i didn't live anywhere except bangladesh and australia. all relevant dates i mentioned clearly and accurately. my employment history is not complicated either - all supported by sufficient papers. in this case i was randomly picked... but can't see anyone in my situation. i guess i will have to wait long...


----------



## ivetka233

tanvir1667 said:


> i didn't live anywhere except bangladesh and australia. all relevant dates i mentioned clearly and accurately. my employment history is not complicated either - all supported by sufficient papers. in this case i was randomly picked... but can't see anyone in my situation. i guess i will have to wait long...





O my god, so when you get CO you still have to wait 6 months for decision? Thats crazy....


----------



## ivetka233

tanvir1667 said:


> i didn't live anywhere except bangladesh and australia. all relevant dates i mentioned clearly and accurately. my employment history is not complicated either - all supported by sufficient papers. in this case i was randomly picked... but can't see anyone in my situation. i guess i will have to wait long...


Sorry forgot to ask how many points you had total and you onshore or offshore?


----------



## jain.v2007

I have lived in Singapore for almost 2 yrs, & will need to get Singapore PCC. But as per their process they need a letter from department for whom i need PCC.
Can i email\ call someone in DIAC & ask for such letter, or do i have to wait till CO is assigned?


----------



## cprem79

rahul897 said:


> cprem79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i process my file thru agent,i login to skilselect on side i click on continue to saved application,i login on evisa page but there is no link,iam logging in this page since weeks but til now i dint see any link,i have submitted pcc and medicals but status has not been updated by CO.i caled medibank they said i have no problem and i got hard copies of medicals ,my meds have not been referred,then y dont i see any link
> 
> 
> 
> Iam still confused how you can login to the eVisa page through the SkillSelect
> Anyway, since you are processing through your agent, you better check with them in regular intervals about your visa status.
> Moreover, you can't contact your CO directly since you employ your agent for that.
> It's better to wait and keep :fingerscrossed:
Click to expand...


----------



## rahul897

cprem79 said:


> rahul897 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iam still confused how you can login to the eVisa page through the SkillSelect
> Anyway, since you are processing through your agent, you better check with them in regular intervals about your visa status.
> Moreover, you can't contact your CO directly since you employ your agent for that.
> It's better to wait and keep :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me how to login to evisa page,tell the procedure without using skillselect
Click to expand...


----------



## ehanu009

ivetka233 said:


> Sorry forgot to ask how many points you had total and you onshore or offshore?


80; onshore;


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> Folks
> 
> question regarding the documents for visa filing
> 
> 1. In the site it says - If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.
> 
> I nor my wife have our birth certificates, so should we provide written notification, if yes in what format and does passport not count as address proof or class 10th marksheet is the only way. Wifes class 10th marksheet is in hindi so i am assuming it would have to be translated if passport doesnt count.
> 
> 2. I am assuming attach document allows us to upload multiple documents and not only one, kindly confirm.
> 3. What is the general time taken for medical tests for an individual


1) My best suggestion would be get a translation of your wife's 10th mark sheet, notarize it and then upload. Very few CO accept passport copy but mostly as I have read, they request for additional documents to prove age.

2) Yes.

3) If you go for e-medicals, it will take max 2-3 working days, if your medical results are fine.


----------



## rahul897

tanvir1667 said:


> 80; onshore;


u mean to say background checks are not done on everybody,some person is picked randomly?


----------



## cprem79

needpr said:


> Hello Members,
> I have a small question regarding my Employment Reference Letter.
> 
> I got my ACS for Software Engg occupation in Mar, 13 and now I have the invitation to apply for 189 visa. After my ACS I got another set of employment Ref letters from my employer which are more detailed and which are describing my roles and responsibilities in much better way than the ones I submitted to ACS for assessment. My Question is:
> 
> 1. Is it advised to submit different employment ref letter to DIAC then the one submitted to ACS for assessment or the same Empl Ref letter should be submitted only?
> 
> 2. Is it advised to submit multiple Employment Ref Letter for same job from same employer?
> 
> Please let me know your expert comments.
> 
> Thanks. God bless you folks.


1) If your current reference letter describes more about your job in detail, I would suggest that you upload that.

2) If it gives more evidence to your employment, you are good to go.


----------



## cprem79

rahul897 said:


> cprem79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me how to login to evisa page,tell the procedure without using skillselect
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you should get your login details from your agent. (if he provides, some agents don't provide until you get the grant)
> 
> If you know your TRN and PW, then you can login in the link below:
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
Click to expand...


----------



## rahul897

cprem79 said:


> rahul897 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you should get your login details from your agent. (if he provides, some agents don't provide until you get the grant)
> 
> If you know your TRN and PW, then you can login in the link below:
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> 
> 
> YES I LOGIN TO EVISA THRU THAT LINK ITSELF, BUT I DONT SEE ANY LINK FOR MEDICALS NOR CAN I SEE MY PHOTO,I JUST SEE TRIM NEAR HEALTH,ALTHOUGH I HAVE SUBMITTED MY MEDICALS IN EARLY JUNE
Click to expand...


----------



## cprem79

jain.v2007 said:


> I have lived in Singapore for almost 2 yrs, & will need to get Singapore PCC. But as per their process they need a letter from department for whom i need PCC.
> Can i email\ call someone in DIAC & ask for such letter, or do i have to wait till CO is assigned?


In your case, you may have to wait for your CO.
Once the CO contacts thro email, you can request him to provide you the authorization letter from DIAC.
You can then submit it to Singapore police to get your PCC.


----------



## cprem79

rahul897 said:


> cprem79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES I LOGIN TO EVISA THRU THAT LINK ITSELF, BUT I DONT SEE ANY LINK FOR MEDICALS NOR CAN I SEE MY PHOTO,I JUST SEE TRIM NEAR HEALTH,ALTHOUGH I HAVE SUBMITTED MY MEDICALS IN EARLY JUNE
> 
> 
> 
> OK, in that case, please wait for your CO to let your agent know about your medicals.
> 
> TRIM implies that the Health result is a mandatory requirement and you need to submit it.
> 
> If you talk about early June about submitting medicals, I guess most probably your meds have been referred.
> Your CO will only receive the result from MOC, and let your agent know later.
> The status TRIM will change after that.
Click to expand...


----------



## cprem79

rahul897 said:


> u mean to say background checks are not done on everybody,some person is picked randomly?


Yes.
Though you submit all documents, if the CO is not satisfied, he may refer them for background checks to an external agency (for eg. ASIO)


----------



## rahul897

cprem79 said:


> rahul897 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, in that case, please wait for your CO to let your agent know about your medicals.
> 
> TRIM implies that the Health result is a mandatory requirement and you need to submit it.
> 
> If you talk about early June about submitting medicals, I guess most probably your meds have been referred.
> Your CO will only receive the result from MOC, and let your agent know later.
> The status TRIM will change after that.
> 
> 
> 
> i am an onshore applicant and i got my hard copies from medibank,they told me everything is fine with medicals,then why will my meds be referred?no verification also took place till date
Click to expand...


----------



## cprem79

rahul897 said:


> cprem79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am an onshore applicant and i got my hard copies from medibank,they told me everything is fine with medicals,then why will my meds be referred?no verification also took place till date
> 
> 
> 
> Though Iam an offshore applicant, after I did my e-medicals, the medical center said that I have no complications and the results are very fine.
> 
> But still my meds were referred to MOC which I came to know through my CO.
> 
> Even if you have a very minor ailment (in my case hypertension, but now I have in control through regular medication), you are subject to be referred.
Click to expand...


----------



## rahul897

cprem79 said:


> rahul897 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though Iam an offshore applicant, after I did my e-medicals, the medical center said that I have no complications and the results are very fine.
> 
> But still my meds were referred to MOC which I came to know through my CO.
> 
> Even if you have a very minor ailment (in my case hypertension, but now I have in control through regular medication), you are subject to be referred.
> 
> 
> 
> so now how long does it take for meds t be cleared and to get grant letter?
Click to expand...


----------



## rahul897

cprem79 said:


> rahul897 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Though Iam an offshore applicant, after I did my e-medicals, the medical center said that I have no complications and the results are very fine.
> 
> But still my meds were referred to MOC which I came to know through my CO.
> 
> Even if you have a very minor ailment (in my case hypertension, but now I have in control through regular medication), you are subject to be referred.
> 
> 
> 
> how many points have u claimed?and do u mean to say that if meds are cleared,grant letter will be given?
Click to expand...


----------



## cprem79

rahul897 said:


> cprem79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so now how long does it take for meds t be cleared and to get grant letter?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the million dollar question.
> 
> It depends on the type of your medical result and the backlog MOC is currently experiencing.
> 
> My CO was not able to give me a timeframe herself.
> She just asked me to wait.
Click to expand...


----------



## rahul897

cprem79 said:


> rahul897 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the million dollar question.
> 
> It depends on the type of your medical result and the backlog MOC is currently experiencing.
> 
> My CO was not able to give me a timeframe herself.
> She just asked me to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> how do u know that due to hypertension cause ur meds have been referred,did u r CO tell u this reason of hypertension
Click to expand...


----------



## cprem79

rahul897 said:


> cprem79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how many points have u claimed?and do u mean to say that if meds are cleared,grant letter will be given?
> 
> 
> 
> Dear rahul897,
> 
> Everyone wants to receive the grant letter at the earliest.
> It doesn't have anything to do with the points claimed.
> In my case, I checked with my CO whether the submitted documents are fine or does she need more evidence.
> She replied that my evidence documents look fine.
> So I hope that once meds get cleared, I can go through.
> But this may not be the case for all.
> Some applicants undergo security checks, employment checks.
> Anything can happen and there can be no fixed time slot for receiving grant letter.
> Instead of jumping to conclusions right now, wait for your CO and get your clarifications about your case.
Click to expand...


----------



## cprem79

rahul897 said:


> cprem79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do u know that due to hypertension cause ur meds have been referred,did u r CO tell u this reason of hypertension
> 
> 
> 
> It was written on the information sheet before the system upgrade (July 1st)
Click to expand...


----------



## rahul897

cprem79 said:


> rahul897 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was written on the information sheet before the system upgrade (July 1st)
> 
> 
> 
> how do i view that sheet if i want to see my meds,any linnk u got plz provide
Click to expand...


----------



## cprem79

rahul897 said:


> cprem79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do i view that sheet if i want to see my meds,any linnk u got plz provide
> 
> 
> 
> After the system upgrade, the link shows in a different way.
> This is the case for all.
Click to expand...


----------



## mirza_755

tanvir1667 said:


> hi, i have got my CO allocated today. which is good. but i am worried that my case is most likely going to take way longer than usual. the CO acknowledged that all supporting documents were successfully received and there is nothing outstanding in that regard. in fact, i had front-loaded all docs including form-80, pcc and meds also done. but unfortunately in the mail it says:
> 
> "Your visa application will now undergo background checks which may take some time to be completed"
> 
> i was also advised that the process can take more than 6 months!
> 
> i am not getting much info on 'background check' or someone with similar experience. can anyone shed some light on this?


Could you please mention your team and CO name ?


----------



## pallavishri

Dear Forum Members,

I am extremely happy to inform you all that I have received the 190 visa grant this morning.

Sincere "Thank You" to all of you for always responding to my queries and being so helpful.

I would like to wish you all the luck in getting yours too very very soon and infact in no time. 

Cheers,


----------



## udayNSW

pallavishri said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you all that I have received the 190 visa grant this morning.
> 
> Sincere "Thank You" to all of you for always responding to my queries and being so helpful.
> 
> I would like to wish you all the luck in getting yours too very very soon and infact in no time.
> 
> Cheers,


My hearty congratulations to you pallavi,
Did you plan on where to go,when to go and all??


----------



## Hyd786

Hi All,

I am also waiting for my CO. I am just done with my Visa filing yesterday. I think I have to wait for sometime now. Till then i'm going for my PCC(today) and Medicals.


----------



## cprem79

pallavishri said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you all that I have received the 190 visa grant this morning.
> 
> Sincere "Thank You" to all of you for always responding to my queries and being so helpful.
> 
> I would like to wish you all the luck in getting yours too very very soon and infact in no time.
> 
> Cheers,


Congratulations Pallavishri...
Wish you all the best for your future~


----------



## pradinlr

pallavishri said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you all that I have received the 190 visa grant this morning.
> 
> Sincere "Thank You" to all of you for always responding to my queries and being so helpful.
> 
> I would like to wish you all the luck in getting yours too very very soon and infact in no time.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Pallavi

Hearty congrats on your grant :clap2::clap2:
Wish you all good luck for your future endeavors. 

Did you receive any email on CO allocation, before grant email ?


----------



## hihihehe

I graduated from university 2 years ago in Australia and also currently in Australia with visa 485

I kinda short of 5 points and want to know if I still eligible for Australian Study Requirements for subclass 189? Or I have to apply for the visa within 16 months after I completed the degree?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

pallavishri said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you all that I have received the 190 visa grant this morning.
> 
> Sincere "Thank You" to all of you for always responding to my queries and being so helpful.
> 
> I would like to wish you all the luck in getting yours too very very soon and infact in no time.
> 
> Cheers,


Its such a great feeling and provides consolation to those waiting for their visa to hear all the Good news.. I wish you a good life in Oz.

That is a real quick time in one month from the DOL that you got the grant that too without CO contacting you...Can you please tell us what all documents did you submit?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

My friends a Mechanical Engineer. Initially he was planning to apply for South Australia for State Sponsorship. Since they have put this occupation in their Off-list in SNOL, I was wondering if I can get some help regarding states that sponsor mechanical engineers. Expecting your help!

THanks
Roshan


----------



## Hail

guys i need your advice please

i just saw the new ceiling. i am planning to lodge my ACS assessment this week for analyst programmer. it is already 483/4800

i also have some systems admin roles on my jobs. do you think i should just shift to system admin currently 7/1920 ?

please guys i need your advice before i lodge my documents on acs website this week. i am aiming to go to sydney on early 2014. thanks


----------



## zkhan

rahul897 said:


> i have seen in ur timeline invite 2, what does that mean?


Yes that's because I didn't lodge my visa with first invitation as I was undecided at that time. The invite got expired in 2 months and I received second invite immediately after expiry of first invite. I lodged visa application with second invite.


----------



## Mjt

pallavishri said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you all that I have received the 190 visa grant this morning.
> 
> Sincere "Thank You" to all of you for always responding to my queries and being so helpful.
> 
> I would like to wish you all the luck in getting yours too very very soon and infact in no time.
> 
> Cheers,


Hey pallavi, many congratulations to you!! 
Wish u all d best for future...


----------



## rahulmenda

mindfreak said:


> Getting my medicals done tomorrow, just booked an appointment in New Delhi. Lets pray I dont have AIDS (I kid!) haha


Best of luck dude  :clap2::clap2:


----------



## rahulmenda

Can any body help me out that, what are the chance of rejection? after visa I mean in which case the CO can reject the application. Can any body help me out list of reasons of rejection of application by CO?. Its just a curious question. even everyone can have a Idea.


----------



## V2S4R

pallavishri said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you all that I have received the 190 visa grant this morning.
> 
> Sincere "Thank You" to all of you for always responding to my queries and being so helpful.
> 
> I would like to wish you all the luck in getting yours too very very soon and infact in no time.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi,

My Heartiest congratulations and wish you the very best.
Cheers


----------



## raminbdjp

pallavishri said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you all that I have received the 190 visa grant this morning.
> 
> Sincere "Thank You" to all of you for always responding to my queries and being so helpful.
> 
> I would like to wish you all the luck in getting yours too very very soon and infact in no time.
> 
> Cheers,



Congratulations!!!

Wish the prosperous life in Australia.


----------



## vijay_k

pallavishri said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you all that I have received the 190 visa grant this morning.
> 
> Sincere "Thank You" to all of you for always responding to my queries and being so helpful.
> 
> I would like to wish you all the luck in getting yours too very very soon and infact in no time.
> 
> Cheers,


That's Great, Congrats :clap2:
BTW if you dont mind what is the entry by date?
Just would like to know within how many days we'll have make an initial entry from date of grant or from PCC

Good Luck!


----------



## OZIND

*Hi*



Hyd786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am also waiting for my CO. I am just done with my Visa filing yesterday. I think I have to wait for sometime now. Till then i'm going for my PCC(today) and Medicals.


Hi Dude,

Congratulations on your SS approval, could you let me know your total experience in testing and is it blend of manual/auotmation/performance testing.

All the best for your visa !

Kumar


----------



## pallavishri

Thanks udayNSW, cprem79, pradinlr, dahalrosan, Mjt. 

@udayNSW - I have not planned anything concrete on the time of travel as yet. I may travel by October 1st week. My state sponsorship is from WA and hence I will go to Perth. 

@pradinlr - I did not hear anything from the CO and directly received the grant. Infact I am in the 5th week of visa lodgement and was waiting for the CO. But fortunately by god's grace, I directly got to see the Grant Email this morning.

@dahalrosan - I had uploaded the following documents for myself:

*VETASSESS Result Sheet
*IELTS Result Sheet
*Passport
*Employment Letters (Reference Letter from Current Employer, All Offer Letters, All Appointment Letters, All Increment Letters, Last 4yrs. Form 16s and Last 1.5yrs. Salary Slips)
*Higher Secondary, Graduation and Post Graduation Certificates
*PCC
*PAN Card
*Marriage Certificate
*Form 1221

Hope this helps. 

Please feel free to write to me in case you have any further questions. I will be more than happy to respond and help you all, since I very well understand the pain of waiting. 

Wish you all the best!

Cheers,


----------



## pallavishri

Thank you!



V2S4R said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Heartiest congratulations and wish you the very best.
> Cheers


----------



## pallavishri

Thank you!





raminbdjp said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Wish the prosperous life in Australia.


----------



## pallavishri

Thank you!

My PCC was done on 31st May 2013. Hence, my last entry date to AUS, as per the visa grant is, 31st May 2014.





vijay_k said:


> That's Great, Congrats :clap2:
> BTW if you dont mind what is the entry by date?
> Just would like to know within how many days we'll have make an initial entry from date of grant or from PCC
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## pradinlr

Thank you so much for your response. which is neatly drafted.


----------



## Devang

pallavishri said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you all that I have received the 190 visa grant this morning.
> 
> Sincere "Thank You" to all of you for always responding to my queries and being so helpful.
> 
> I would like to wish you all the luck in getting yours too very very soon and infact in no time.
> 
> Cheers,



Congratulations!!!!

Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


----------



## pallavishri

Thank You for your wishes Devang!




Devang said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Vetassess lodged 1st jan, +ve on 10th april, ACT SS applied 23rd Apr, +ve 24th May, Visa lodged 29th May, medicals 13th june, pcc 20th june, co & grant on 5th july


----------



## ltdbkula

pallavishri said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you all that I have received the 190 visa grant this morning.
> 
> Sincere "Thank You" to all of you for always responding to my queries and being so helpful.
> 
> I would like to wish you all the luck in getting yours too very very soon and infact in no time.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi pallavi
Heartly congrats for the great news

My evisa status showing as in progress and ielts certificate status is in required and health status is in requested

Sent email to case officer about the status , no response

Can anyone is at the same status, fingers crossed


----------



## pallavishri

Hi,

Thank you for your wishes.

If you have already uploaded IELTS status and finished with your medicals, then I would suggest you to not worry about the status against the required documents. Sometimes, even after uploading the doc, status shows as "Required". It could be a bug and all of us here in the forum have faced it. So, do not worry.





ltdbkula said:


> Hi pallavi
> Heartly congrats for the great news
> 
> My evisa status showing as in progress and ielts certificate status is in required and health status is in requested
> 
> Sent email to case officer about the status , no response
> 
> Can anyone is at the same status, fingers crossed


----------



## rahulmenda

pallavishri said:


> Thank You for your wishes Devang!


Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2: may God bless with success in Australia


----------



## mayankp

Hi

I saw few changes today in my documents upload date and received status. Initially I saw some documents status "Required" after few hours the same were "Received". Also dates of received changed in some documents.

I confirmed with agent, there is no communication from DIAC in my case till now.

Do these change mean anything? Should I expect something soon? Please share experience, if any.

Regards
Mayank


----------



## pallavishri

Thank you so much Rahul!




rahulmenda said:


> Congrats:clap2::clap2::clap2: may God bless with success in Australia


----------



## mithu93ku

pallavishri said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you all that I have received the 190 visa grant this morning.
> 
> Sincere "Thank You" to all of you for always responding to my queries and being so helpful.
> 
> I would like to wish you all the luck in getting yours too very very soon and infact in no time.
> 
> Cheers,


Congratulations Mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

So, pallivishri and Devang are two lucky persons who never got to hear from their CO 
Rest of us all are anxiously waiting for one..


----------



## mithu93ku

Yes dahalrosan.


----------



## rs100

mayankp said:


> Hi
> 
> I saw few changes today in my documents upload date and received status. Initially I saw some documents status "Required" after few hours the same were "Received". Also dates of received changed in some documents.
> 
> I confirmed with agent, there is no communication from DIAC in my case till now.
> 
> Do these change mean anything? Should I expect something soon? Please share experience, if any.
> 
> Regards
> Mayank


in some of your docs there is difference between uploading & receiving date on evisa portal.


----------



## robertmurray7782

Yup still waiting...


----------



## Mjt

hope our wait gets over soon....

*222311* | *Vetss Applied* July 06| *+tive Vetss resul*t Oct 31| *EOI sub* Dec 12| *NSW SS app* Feb 05| *NSW Ack* email received Apr 16 |*NSW approval* May 22 | *190 Visa Lodged* Jun 17 | *eVisa ack recd* June 23| *Medicals* June 27| Awaiting CO


----------



## rahulmenda

Can any body help me out that, what are the chance of rejection? after visa I mean in which case the CO can reject the application. Can any body help me out list of reasons of rejection of application by CO?. Its just a curious question. even everyone can have a Idea.


----------



## num_tareq

dejumotalks said:


> Hello Num_tareq,
> 
> Did ur CO communicate the referal to you and when did you submit further tests.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Dej


My file has been referred for further checking not the med. 
Actually I haven't yet received the med request.


----------



## Ali33

What are chances of getting invite for 190, if I have total of 60 (55+5) points and 0 points for relevant employment?

I am able to claim 15 additional points (75 total) if I claim all the points for which I got skilled assessment positive for my occupation (Lecturer).

If I don't need these points, and if I will get invite with 60, then this will be better option so as to avoid wasting time trying to get all the bank statements.

Do people with 60 points get invite guaranteed or is it not so certain?

Thanks...


----------



## DinaliDavid

mithu93ku said:


> Please change your National ID card details. Don't use Md. instead of Mohammad. Otherwise You you would face series of problem regarding your name. If you have problem or have no time with correction of National ID, simply go to a Notary public advocate.
> 
> Cheers!


You don't need to change your ID - just get an affidavit stating that those two names refer to the same person. My husband and I both had similar problems because my husband's name is Andre but when written in sinhalese for and then translated to english they spell it as Ondry or Ondre or Andry - so we had to get an affidavit saying that Andre David is the same person as Andri/Ondry and Ondre David.


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

what is the current average time for CO allocation. I am in the process of submitting EOI next week and wanted to know the current trend of CO allocation time frame.

I have already posses Vic SS approval, waiting for other docs to get ready for EOI submitted.

TIA


----------



## DinaliDavid

salamlemon said:


> Can you please share the process and timeline for changing name in National ID? I've checked their site, but unfortunately the relevant page is missing, so couldn't find any information.


As i said before - don't bother changing your ID - get an affidavit - it takes a couple of hours.


----------



## DinaliDavid

pallavishri said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I am extremely happy to inform you all that I have received the 190 visa grant this morning.
> 
> Sincere "Thank You" to all of you for always responding to my queries and being so helpful.
> 
> I would like to wish you all the luck in getting yours too very very soon and infact in no time.
> 
> Cheers,


Congratulations!
I hope the rest of us get it fast!! ----- I am being driven insane by the suspense. I am dying to tell all my friends and family but have to keep quiet till i get this thing!!!


----------



## DinaliDavid

pallavishri said:


> Thanks udayNSW, cprem79, pradinlr, dahalrosan, Mjt.
> 
> @udayNSW - I have not planned anything concrete on the time of travel as yet. I may travel by October 1st week. My state sponsorship is from WA and hence I will go to Perth.
> 
> @pradinlr - I did not hear anything from the CO and directly received the grant. Infact I am in the 5th week of visa lodgement and was waiting for the CO. But fortunately by god's grace, I directly got to see the Grant Email this morning.
> 
> @dahalrosan - I had uploaded the following documents for myself:
> 
> *VETASSESS Result Sheet
> *IELTS Result Sheet
> *Passport
> *Employment Letters (Reference Letter from Current Employer, All Offer Letters, All Appointment Letters, All Increment Letters, Last 4yrs. Form 16s and Last 1.5yrs. Salary Slips)
> *Higher Secondary, Graduation and Post Graduation Certificates
> *PCC
> *PAN Card
> *Marriage Certificate
> *Form 1221
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Please feel free to write to me in case you have any further questions. I will be more than happy to respond and help you all, since I very well understand the pain of waiting.
> 
> Wish you all the best!
> 
> Cheers,


Hi Pallavishri,
I also got my SS from WA and hope to fly to perth in the first week of October....still waiting for that life-changing mail though!!:ranger::fingerscrossed:


----------



## DinaliDavid

rahulmenda said:


> Can any body help me out that, what are the chance of rejection? after visa I mean in which case the CO can reject the application. Can any body help me out list of reasons of rejection of application by CO?. Its just a curious question. even everyone can have a Idea.


I think rejection would only happen if a) you have lied on your application or b) forged your documents or c) you fail your meds. Can any seniors help out with a reply?


----------



## robertmurray7782

DinaliDavid said:


> Congratulations!
> I hope the rest of us get it fast!! ----- I am being driven insane by the suspense. I am dying to tell all my friends and family but have to keep quiet till i get this thing!!!


I feel for you. I am getting frustrated and we applied 2.5 weeks after you! Good luck!


----------



## ramanj

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> It all depends on case officer. There is nothing like 11 or 12 months countdown from PCC or medical.
> 
> I got my medical done on 4th June 2013 and PCC in last week of May but CO gave me 17th December 2013 as entry date.
> 
> Raj....


Hi Raj, do you mean the entry should be before 17th Dec 2013?


----------



## pallavishri

Thanks much Dinali.

I completely understand your restlessness. I have also gone through the same. The wait is really killing. But it feels like the wait was worth when you receive the visa grant. Wish you all the luck.




DinaliDavid said:


> Congratulations!
> I hope the rest of us get it fast!! ----- I am being driven insane by the suspense. I am dying to tell all my friends and family but have to keep quiet till i get this thing!!!


----------



## ivetka233

Does Anyone got CO or GrANT TODAY?

IVETKA


----------



## pallavishri

Wow! Thats great..then we can meet there..



DinaliDavid said:


> Hi Pallavishri,
> I also got my SS from WA and hope to fly to perth in the first week of October....still waiting for that life-changing mail though!!:ranger::fingerscrossed:


----------



## DinaliDavid

robertmurray7782 said:


> I feel for you. I am getting frustrated and we applied 2.5 weeks after you! Good luck!


thanks - good luck to you too!....so many who applied after me have already got their visas!


----------



## DinaliDavid

pallavishri said:


> Thanks much Dinali.
> 
> I completely understand your restlessness. I have also gone through the same. The wait is really killing. But it feels like the wait was worth when you receive the visa grant. Wish you all the luck.


yes, it will definitely be worth the wait!!


----------



## DinaliDavid

pallavishri said:


> Wow! Thats great..then we can meet there..


Yup - let's meet up over there. I will be flying on the 6th of October as a few friends are also flying on that day. Keep in touch about your plans


----------



## pallavishri

Absolutely Dinali. I shall keep in touch. It would be great to have as many companions as possible in a new place, who have all sailed in the same boat. 





DinaliDavid said:


> Yup - let's meet up over there. I will be flying on the 6th of October as a few friends are also flying on that day. Keep in touch about your plans


----------



## ehanu009

rahul897 said:


> u mean to say background checks are not done on everybody,some person is picked randomly?


actually i have no idea as the reason wasn't explained to me. may be i claimed too many points  but what can i do of it. i can't intentionally reduce it either. its good that they took their turn and decided to spend some money for me  but i am worried as i seem to be alone on this boat.


----------



## Australia1

ivetka233 said:


> Does Anyone got CO or GrANT TODAY?
> 
> IVETKA


Still no CO for me


----------



## V2S4R

DinaliDavid said:


> Yup - let's meet up over there. I will be flying on the 6th of October as a few friends are also flying on that day. Keep in touch about your plans


I'm also with similar dates and finally today Co allocated for my application.
I have uploaded all the documents with PCC/AFP/Medicals tasks.
Wait for the turn/grant.....:clap2:


----------



## Australia1

tanvir1667 said:


> actually i have no idea as the reason wasn't explained to me. may be i claimed too many points  but what can i do of it. i can't intentionally reduce it either. its good that they took their turn and decided to spend some money for me  but i am worried as i seem to be alone on this boat.


Don't worry, you are not the only person having security checks. They are many out there who are going through this process. I am expecting my case will also go through the same process as DIAC may consider our country of residence as high risk country.


----------



## ivetka233

Australia1 said:


> Still no CO for me



How many points you have? and what day in may did you longed? Is strange why it June people still not CO? And May one too,, cant believe it.


----------



## DinaliDavid

pallavishri said:


> Absolutely Dinali. I shall keep in touch. It would be great to have as many companions as possible in a new place, who have all sailed in the same boat.


that's for sure!


----------



## DinaliDavid

V2S4R said:


> I'm also with similar dates and finally today Co allocated for my application.
> I have uploaded all the documents with PCC/AFP/Medicals tasks.
> Wait for the turn/grant.....:clap2:


great - the wait begins for you too!!.....some were lucky and got their grant very quickly - maybe you will be among them


----------



## Rocky Balboa

DinaliDavid said:


> I think rejection would only happen if a) you have lied on your application or b) forged your documents or c) you fail your meds. Can any seniors help out with a reply?


A criminal record in your PCC also leads to visa rejection.


----------



## pradinlr

V2S4R said:


> I'm also with similar dates and finally today Co allocated for my application.
> I have uploaded all the documents with PCC/AFP/Medicals tasks.
> Wait for the turn/grant.....:clap2:


hello Buddy

Did you get any email on CO allocation?
Btw did he requested any docs from your end ?


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi All,

Anyone with team 34 Brisbane?
Co ==== Nikki?


----------



## V2S4R

pradinlr said:


> hello Buddy
> 
> Did you get any email on CO allocation?
> Btw did he requested any docs from your end ?


Yes, I got mail from CO saying that my application has been allocated to him but he has not started the assessment yet. May take another 2 weeks to start the assessment. Meanwhile, he asked me to send the documents which I could not able to upload in evisa due to the max number of files reached for my application.

Cheers
:clap2:


----------



## keer

My CO never contact me, I found out I has been allocated CO when I rang DIAC on 17th of June. The operator told me my CO will contact me in two weeks time, but now already 3 weeks I am still waiting. Anyone has same situation as me?


----------



## rahulmenda

keer said:


> My CO never contact me, I found out I has been allocated CO when I rang DIAC on 17th of June. The operator told me my CO will contact me in two weeks time, but now already 3 weeks I am still waiting. Anyone has same situation as me?


Just go back to 3- 4 pages from here you can see a case, where CO with out contacting has sent Grant.


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

robertmurray7782 said:


> Hey Raj, so they specified you must do first entry by December 17th or you lose your visa?


I am not sure visa will get cancelled or not but it is clearly mentioned that first visit should be before 17th December 2013.


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

ramanj said:


> Hi Raj, do you mean the entry should be before 17th Dec 2013?


Yes, it should be before 17th Dec 2013.

Raj...


----------



## Raj_Dhaliwal

keer said:


> My CO never contact me, I found out I has been allocated CO when I rang DIAC on 17th of June. The operator told me my CO will contact me in two weeks time, but now already 3 weeks I am still waiting. Anyone has same situation as me?


Hi, 

Do not worry. I was also not contacted by CO till very last day when CO gave me approval 

Raj...


----------



## keer

Raj_Dhaliwal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do not worry. I was also not contacted by CO till very last day when CO gave me approval
> 
> Raj...


thank you very much for ur reply Raj, hope u have a good strat in Australia and god bless u and ur family.


----------



## rockerwin

*Guidance Required*

Hi,

I lodged my Visa app on 27th June, Should I arrange for the Medical and PCC or wait for CO email ? I have lived in multiple countries, should I get PCC for all or only from the current country ?

My Wife IELTS is due on 27th July and there is one more issue, due to Passport backlog in Pakistan, I haven't get the passport of my Son, and don't know when I will get.

Regards

Rock


----------



## Sanje

Andy10 said:


> Offer letter is given when a person joins a job


Got it Buddy. we call them as appointment letter.
Thanks


----------



## keer

udayNSW said:


> My hearty congratulations to you pallavi,
> Did you plan on where to go,when to go and all??


Dear brother, Do u mind tell me who is ur CO, is it DC from T 33 Brisbane, if u don't mind, could u please send me a private message about his contact number or email address? Look forward to ur reply, thank u. Congratulations for ur grant and hope all the best for u and ur family in Australia.


----------



## jogiyogi

I called DIAC today and got following update which I would like to share with all fellow here.

If you are seeing "Organize your medical" even though your medical result have already reached to CO before 1 July. It is just a computer system glitch for which no one should bother.

"Organize your medical" applies to those applicant who have not done their medicals.


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> How many points you have? and what day in may did you longed? Is strange why it June people still not CO? And May one too,, cant believe it.


Well I just prepared for 8 weeks at minimum. Lets do some calculation to see what happen with the performance of CO.

So far every month DIAC received about 1200 new cases all kind of skill select visa.

Assuming that if they want to finish all new cases in one month what they need. 

-Let say they work 20 days per month. So everyday all of them need to solve 1200/20=60 cases/day.

-So far I saw team number 34, so assume they have 30 teams totally, each team will solve 60/30=2 new cases per day 

- Lets say each team has 4 people, so each one need to solve 0.5 cases / per day

- Lets say opening new case to determine if its eligible or not will take them at most 1 hour. So everyday they just spend half an hour working of total 8 hours. 

- With response rate in email from CO, basically one / week for any applicants. So what the hell did they do for the rest 7.5 hours of working day ?


----------



## Jonathan1980

Lets do some calculation to see what happen with the performance of CO.

So far every month DIAC received about 1200 new cases all kind of skill select visa.

Assuming that if they want to finish all new cases in one month what they need. 

-Let say they work 20 days per month. So everyday all of them need to solve 1200/20=60 cases/day.

-So far I saw team number 34, so assume they have 30 teams totally, each team will solve 60/30=2 new cases per day 

- Lets say each team has 4 people, so each one need to solve 0.5 cases / per day

- Lets say opening new case to determine if its eligible or not will take them at most 1 hour. So everyday they just spend half an hour working of total 8 hours. 

- With response rate in email from CO, basically one / week for any applicants. So what the hell did they do for the rest 7.5 hours of working day ?


----------



## mindfreak

On a funny note, they should include "Case Officer" as an occupation under the SOL


----------



## Australia1

ivetka233 said:


> How many points you have? and what day in may did you longed? Is strange why it June people still not CO? And May one too,, cant believe it.


Applied 25th May with 60 points.


----------



## mindfreak

rockerwin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my Visa app on 27th June, Should I arrange for the Medical and PCC or wait for CO email ? I have lived in multiple countries, should I get PCC for all or only from the current country ?
> 
> My Wife IELTS is due on 27th July and there is one more issue, due to Passport backlog in Pakistan, I haven't get the passport of my Son, and don't know when I will get.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rock


Yeah mate it would be a safe bet to get your PCC and medicals cleared out of the way. That would definitely save you some time in the future. Get PCC for countries that you've stayed for more than 12 months cumulatively in the last 10 years. Correct me if I am wrong seniors.

Once your wife's IELTS is out of the way, it would take 2 weeks after that for the results and I hope in the meantime you can arrange your son's passport too.

Good luck! I lodged mine on 27th June too and shall keep you updated on how I go with it.


----------



## rockerwin

mindfreak said:


> Yeah mate it would be a safe bet to get your PCC and medicals cleared out of the way. That would definitely save you some time in the future. Get PCC for countries that you've stayed for more than 12 months cumulatively in the last 10 years. Correct me if I am wrong seniors.
> 
> Once your wife's IELTS is out of the way, it would take 2 weeks after that for the results and I hope in the meantime you can arrange your son's passport too.
> 
> Good luck! I lodged mine on 27th June too and shall keep you updated on how I go with it.


Thanks, let me know also about any of your status updates. I will also keep you posted.


----------



## Jonathan1980

mindfreak said:


> That post makes so much sense! Wouldn't be too difficult being a CO and being paid for that job, i am keen as!!!


All of them under-perform. This is sort of business w/o competition. 

Example of business with competition is FORD in Australia which declare their withdrawal in next 2 years. 

Long live CO, long live COs


----------



## dejumotalks

num_tareq said:


> My file has been referred for further checking not the med.
> Actually I haven't yet received the med request.


oh i see, it is well...


----------



## mithu93ku

Jonathan1980 said:


> Lets do some calculation to see what happen with the performance of CO.
> 
> So far every month DIAC received about 1200 new cases all kind of skill select visa.
> 
> Assuming that if they want to finish all new cases in one month what they need.
> 
> -Let say they work 20 days per month. So everyday all of them need to solve 1200/20=60 cases/day.
> 
> -So far I saw team number 34, so assume they have 30 teams totally, each team will solve 60/30=2 new cases per day
> 
> - Lets say each team has 4 people, so each one need to solve 0.5 cases / per day
> 
> - Lets say opening new case to determine if its eligible or not will take them at most 1 hour. So everyday they just spend half an hour working of total 8 hours.
> 
> - With response rate in email from CO, basically one / week for any applicants. So what the hell did they do for the rest 7.5 hours of working day ?


Ha ha ha , Well said man! Why aren't you using signature? Great Calculation and deep analysis.


----------



## zdeveloper

keer said:


> Dear brother, Do u mind tell me who is ur CO, is it DC from T 33 Brisbane, if u don't mind, could u please send me a private message about his contact number or email address? Look forward to ur reply, thank u. Congratulations for ur grant and hope all the best for u and ur family in Australia.


Hi keer, today, I called the DIAC again, and came to know that my CO is also the same as yours (DC, team 33, from Brisbane)...
I asked the operator regarding any updates, and she said that she cannot tell anything right now....


----------



## Vijay24

zdeveloper said:


> Hi keer, today, I called the DIAC again, and came to know that my CO is also the same as yours (DC, team 33, from Brisbane)...
> I asked the operator regarding any updates, and she said that she cannot tell anything right now....


Hi,

How long did you wait over the phone call to connect to an operator?


----------



## Ali33

What are chances of getting invite for 190, if I have total of 60 (55+5) points and 0 points for relevant employment?

I am able to claim 15 additional points (75 total) if I claim all the points for which I got skilled assessment positive for my occupation (Lecturer).

If I don't need these points, and if I will get invite with 60, then this will be better option so as to avoid wasting time trying to get all the bank statements.

Do people with 60 points get invite guaranteed or is it not so certain?

Thanks...


----------



## zdeveloper

Vijay24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long did you wait over the phone call to connect to an operator?


Almost 20 Minutes man....


----------



## chandustorageadm

*CO status*

few people are receiving approvals in 30 days, some are waiting from more than 2 months. What kind of order COs following?
Gud that many people are completing PCC and medicals before the case officer assigned and saving some days.


----------



## Vijay24

zdeveloper said:


> Almost 20 Minutes man....



That's quite long...


----------



## Mjt

Hi guys, need to know whether submitting form 80 and 1221 mandatory or not... It shows form 1221 as "Recommended" in my partner's details section on immi page... Wat to do... Plz suggest...


----------



## whizzard

Hello mates


I have just applied for 190 visa with the fee. Now can someone pls guide me with the further steps, or do I need to wait for the CO to be assigned and send me the instructions? 

Thanks


----------



## keer

Vijay24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How long did you wait over the phone call to connect to an operator?


Normally around 20 mins.


----------



## keer

zdeveloper said:


> Hi keer, today, I called the DIAC again, and came to know that my CO is also the same as yours (DC, team 33, from Brisbane)...
> I asked the operator regarding any updates, and she said that she cannot tell anything right now....


He seems very slow. I will update any news with u brother if I hear anything from him. I think I am not going to ring them again at this stage, the operator won't tell me anymore information according to my call history. Good luck to everyone in this forum. Wish all of us will receive the golden mail soon.


----------



## josh.machine

Just now saw the naming conventions for file to be uploaded, i have already uploaded few documents with space in their names.

Is it a cause for worry, should i upload again with _ in them?

Also for DOB the prefered document as per website drop down is school leaving certificate, no option for secondary schooling certificate.
Those who have submitted class 10th marksheet, what was it classified under as which field selected in dropdown?


----------



## saintkamy

Hi every1
Im feeling odd now after viewing posts by others n cause my situation too
I have lodge application on 1st june 2013
Wat seems to me is nobody is getting co assinged from june 2013 n it cant be dat we all are getting silent co
Wat could be the matter? Is diac delaying the processing?


----------



## ashanti7311

saintkamy said:


> Hi every1
> Im feeling odd now after viewing posts by others n cause my situation too
> I have lodge application on 1st june 2013
> Wat seems to me is nobody is getting co assinged from june 2013 n it cant be dat we all are getting silent co
> Wat could be the matter? Is diac delaying the processing?


Hi saintkamy
It is the same for me too. I lodged application on 4th june and no co. i called Diac the other day and they said it takes 5 weeks well it is the 5th week....waitng!


----------



## saintkamy

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi saintkamy
> It is the same for me too. I lodged application on 4th june and no co. i called Diac the other day and they said it takes 5 weeks well it is the 5th week....waitng!


Yup its been 5weeks now n still havent got any email nor a single document with status received n met
No update on why is this delay now, n the wait iz killing me


----------



## ivetka233

Jonathan1980 said:


> Well I just prepared for 8 weeks at minimum. Lets do some calculation to see what happen with the performance of CO.
> 
> So far every month DIAC received about 1200 new cases all kind of skill select visa.
> 
> Assuming that if they want to finish all new cases in one month what they need.
> 
> -Let say they work 20 days per month. So everyday all of them need to solve 1200/20=60 cases/day.
> 
> -So far I saw team number 34, so assume they have 30 teams totally, each team will solve 60/30=2 new cases per day
> 
> - Lets say each team has 4 people, so each one need to solve 0.5 cases / per day
> 
> - Lets say opening new case to determine if its eligible or not will take them at most 1 hour. So everyday they just spend half an hour working of total 8 hours.
> 
> - With response rate in email from CO, basically one / week for any applicants. So what the hell did they do for the rest 7.5 hours of working day ?




But if they say 8 weeks, it should be just 8 weeks. I see people from April with no CO??..what than can i say... they hardly on May,, i just cant believe they will jump into Jun so fast and dealt with some of us...


----------



## ivetka233

Forgot to ask, is that team Brisbane 34,33 deal just with 189 visa or 190 etc visas too. ? If this is the casse, than this visas tiimeline is before us( 5 weeks or less).....so if they jump in every 2 weeks(every invitations) new and new other visas and this visas needs to be processed asap,,,,,ours are and can be real backlog in time.


----------



## asherasher

Hey Guys,

Firstly i would Like to thanks each and everyone on this forum. I am a silent spectator with limited knowledge and as I see different scenarios going on, every day i get to learn something new.
I have a Query need Advise from Seniors,
Today i got an email from my Case officer and she asked me for following Documents.

Main Applicant
XXXXX
Evidence of Character
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
● Payslip - entire claim period
Secondary Applicant(s)
XXXXX
Evidence of English Language Ability
Evidence of Character

I have already Marked an email to case officer to group email address with all the requested docs except PCC as I have booked an appointment for 17th July.
Still i sent the Application Receipt for PCC that states I'll be going to collect PCC on 17th.

There is information as in Docs can be uploaded or I can mark an email to the Group Email address.

Questions.
1. What is recommended? sending email or uploading the docs (My Consultant has not given me Password) so i am kind of stuck with sending email.
If better way is to Upload the docs I can Push my Consultant to Share the Password.

2."This letter refers to your application for a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) visa, which
was lodged electronically on 06 June 2013. You have indicated on your application that you
wish to be considered for the grant of a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa."

My Question with above Statement is I applied for Subclass 190 what does "(class SN)" stands for ???
is it Skilled Nominated ??

Since i got an email from Case officer this states I got a case officer for sure.

Regards,
Asher


----------



## asherasher

You will get invite for sure but you will be Queued according to point of other applicants.


Ali33 said:


> What are chances of getting invite for 190, if I have total of 60 (55+5) points and 0 points for relevant employment?
> 
> I am able to claim 15 additional points (75 total) if I claim all the points for which I got skilled assessment positive for my occupation (Lecturer).
> 
> If I don't need these points, and if I will get invite with 60, then this will be better option so as to avoid wasting time trying to get all the bank statements.
> 
> Do people with 60 points get invite guaranteed or is it not so certain?
> 
> Thanks...


----------



## ivetka233

Also forgot to say interest me.....how come each of us show in their timeline date of application sent, why it is not picked up than in this order. Is that mean CO is selecting who to deal with first? I seen people was allocating Co in May, than April, May again etc....how this can happening?

If i sent 189 application in June, i do not understand why sb's from July should go before me ( just an example). Very strange and would love sb to explain me.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

asherasher said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Firstly i would Like to thanks each and everyone on this forum. I am a silent spectator with limited knowledge and as I see different scenarios going on, every day i get to learn something new.
> I have a Query need Advise from Seniors,
> Today i got an email from my Case officer and she asked me for following Documents.
> 
> Main Applicant
> XXXXX
> Evidence of Character
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Payslip - entire claim period
> Secondary Applicant(s)
> XXXXX
> Evidence of English Language Ability
> Evidence of Character
> 
> I have already Marked an email to case officer to group email address with all the requested docs except PCC as I have booked an appointment for 17th July.
> Still i sent the Application Receipt for PCC that states I'll be going to collect PCC on 17th.
> 
> There is information as in Docs can be uploaded or I can mark an email to the Group Email address.
> 
> Questions.
> 1. What is recommended? sending email or uploading the docs (My Consultant has not given me Password) so i am kind of stuck with sending email.
> If better way is to Upload the docs I can Push my Consultant to Share the Password.
> 
> 2."This letter refers to your application for a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) visa, which
> was lodged electronically on 06 June 2013. You have indicated on your application that you
> wish to be considered for the grant of a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa."
> 
> My Question with above Statement is I applied for Subclass 190 what does "(class SN)" stands for ???
> is it Skilled Nominated ??
> 
> Since i got an email from Case officer this states I got a case officer for sure.
> 
> Regards,
> Asher


Hi Asher,
How many years of work experience did you have? I dont know if i have payslips for entire claim period. I didnt claim any points for work experience..I uploaded work reference, REsume and payslip from the beginnign and latest as i am still employed with same firm. i hope its enough. What all did you submit in your case?

Hope you get good news soon


----------



## VenuKumar

Hi All,

Hope you are doing fine despite of this waiting. Just thought of bumping up the thread. Any updates ?


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> Also forgot to say interest me.....how come each of us show in their timeline date of application sent, why it is not picked up than in this order. Is that mean CO is selecting who to deal with first? I seen people was allocating Co in May, than April, May again etc....how this can happening?
> 
> If i sent 189 application in June, i do not understand why sb's from July should go before me ( just an example). Very strange and would love sb to explain me.


I can only explain by poem...

"Wait for me and I'll come back, 
Dodging every fate! 
"What a bit of luck!" they'll say, 
Those that would not wait. 
They will never understand 
How amidst the strife, 
By your waiting for me, dear, 
You had saved my life. 
Only you and I will know 
How you got me through. 
Simply - you knew how to wait - 
No one else but you." 

Konstantin Simonov


----------



## redyelloworange

josh.machine said:


> Just now saw the naming conventions for file to be uploaded, i have already uploaded few documents with space in their names.
> 
> Is it a cause for worry, should i upload again with _ in them?
> 
> Also for DOB the prefered document as per website drop down is school leaving certificate, no option for secondary schooling certificate.
> Those who have submitted class 10th marksheet, what was it classified under as which field selected in dropdown?


I too only recently saw the file naming tips, after having uploaded documents, some of which have spaces in filenames. Oops! I have decided not to re-upload the same documents under different filenames to avoid confusion. Since my files are in PDF format, I'm hoping they'll be okay to download even with the spaces in filenames. If the CO has problem downloading these files, I'm sure they'll ask.

Regarding the secondary school certificate, I uploaded under the school leaving certificate category but described the document as secondary school certificate in the description field. Can't say if this was right or wrong since I haven't been assigned a CO yet, but this seemed most appropriate.


----------



## chandustorageadm

asherasher said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Firstly i would Like to thanks each and everyone on this forum. I am a silent spectator with limited knowledge and as I see different scenarios going on, every day i get to learn something new.
> I have a Query need Advise from Seniors,
> Today i got an email from my Case officer and she asked me for following Documents.
> 
> Main Applicant
> XXXXX
> Evidence of Character
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Payslip - entire claim period
> Secondary Applicant(s)
> XXXXX
> Evidence of English Language Ability
> Evidence of Character
> 
> I have already Marked an email to case officer to group email address with all the requested docs except PCC as I have booked an appointment for 17th July.
> Still i sent the Application Receipt for PCC that states I'll be going to collect PCC on 17th.
> 
> There is information as in Docs can be uploaded or I can mark an email to the Group Email address.
> 
> Questions.
> 1. What is recommended? sending email or uploading the docs (My Consultant has not given me Password) so i am kind of stuck with sending email.
> If better way is to Upload the docs I can Push my Consultant to Share the Password.
> 
> 2."This letter refers to your application for a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) visa, which
> was lodged electronically on 06 June 2013. You have indicated on your application that you
> wish to be considered for the grant of a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa."
> 
> My Question with above Statement is I applied for Subclass 190 what does "(class SN)" stands for ???
> is it Skilled Nominated ??
> 
> Since i got an email from Case officer this states I got a case officer for sure.
> 
> Regards,
> Asher


Hi,
Your consultant didn't upload the docs before?
I would recommend to send an email CO directly.
I believe SN means state nominated.
Though u book the slot for PCC.you may can goto passport office before the sheduled date.
They may allow PCC anytime between 9 to 1PM


----------



## chandustorageadm

whizzard said:


> Hello mates
> 
> I have just applied for 190 visa with the fee. Now can someone pls guide me with the further steps, or do I need to wait for the CO to be assigned and send me the instructions?
> 
> Thanks


Start preparing all the required docs and upload them.
Try to complete PCC and Medicals also before the CO assigned. It would save your time.


----------



## chandustorageadm

keer said:


> He seems very slow. I will update any news with u brother if I hear anything from him. I think I am not going to ring them again at this stage, the operator won't tell me anymore information according to my call history. Good luck to everyone in this forum. Wish all of us will receive the golden mail soon.


Reallay will maintain the call history?


----------



## chandustorageadm

saintkamy said:


> Hi every1
> Im feeling odd now after viewing posts by others n cause my situation too
> I have lodge application on 1st june 2013
> Wat seems to me is nobody is getting co assinged from june 2013 n it cant be dat we all are getting silent co
> Wat could be the matter? Is diac delaying the processing?


Person applied on 6 th June got CO. CO should have been assigned to your case as you cross 5 weeks SLA.
Dail to DAIC and get the update.
Some cases people got approvals without being contacted by CO.


----------



## chandustorageadm

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi saintkamy
> It is the same for me too. I lodged application on 4th june and no co. i called Diac the other day and they said it takes 5 weeks well it is the 5th week....waitng!


DAIC people are not telling whether CO is assigned or not, if 5 weeks SLA is not met.
Dail them after this week.
You would get CO.
all the best.


----------



## keer

chandustorageadm said:


> Reallay will maintain the call history?


No, I mean I rang them 4-5 time. Every time is the same story, except my Co's name and which team he is, the operator won't tell me anymore information. There is no point to ring again, just wait.


----------



## Imersion

redyelloworange said:


> I too only recently saw the file naming tips, after having uploaded documents, some of which have spaces in filenames. Oops! I have decided not to re-upload the same documents under different filenames to avoid confusion. Since my files are in PDF format, I'm hoping they'll be okay to download even with the spaces in filenames. If the CO has problem downloading these files, I'm sure they'll ask.
> 
> Regarding the secondary school certificate, I uploaded under the school leaving certificate category but described the document as secondary school certificate in the description field. Can't say if this was right or wrong since I haven't been assigned a CO yet, but this seemed most appropriate.



I saw the file naming convention from immi website and from a few forums halfway uploading my documents with spaces on the filenames, so I renamed the remaining docs and uploaded them. I rang DIAC to check if the first batch of files that I've uploaded would cause any issues - they said it should be fine


----------



## cprem79

VenuKumar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you are doing fine despite of this waiting. Just thought of bumping up the thread. Any updates ?


Hi Venu,

Seems like our BH is back to dormant state.
No news so far from Team34.
I think it's their turn for vacation


----------



## sahaque

*Onshore Offshore*

Does it really matter if I apply onshore or offshore?


----------



## Vijay24

Is it required to sign on IT Returns document and scan and upload or directly upload the document?


----------



## redyelloworange

Imersion said:


> I saw the file naming convention from immi website and from a few forums halfway uploading my documents with spaces on the filenames, so I renamed the remaining docs and uploaded them. I rang DIAC to check if the first batch of files that I've uploaded would cause any issues - they said it should be fine


This is helpful information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## josh.machine

Thanks for your inputs redyelloworange and Imersion


----------



## Rocky Balboa

chandustorageadm said:


> DAIC people are not telling whether CO is assigned or not, if 5 weeks SLA is not met.
> Dail them after this week.
> You would get CO.
> all the best.



Yeah..Tell those lazy lads to give either a "CO" or a "Golden Mail":focus:


----------



## Sanje

HI ALL,

I am going to Lodge the Visa and saw some Medical declaration in the website.

My Health Declarations

Do i need to fill out this "My Health Declarations" before lodge the VISA?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

"You should use My Health Declarations if you are intending to apply for a visa within the next few months and the visa that you are intending to apply for is likely to be processed within the next six months. This is particularly encouraged if you are in a country where eMedical processing is available."


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Go to Organize my Health Examinations..Print the referral letter. Then Book an appointment with the medical center. Its easy. I dont think you need Health Declaration. I didnt do that.


----------



## Sanje

dahalrosan said:


> "You should use My Health Declarations if you are intending to apply for a visa within the next few months and the visa that you are intending to apply for is likely to be processed within the next six months. This is particularly encouraged if you are in a country where eMedical processing is available."


Thanks Dahalrosan .

I am going to lodge visa next week. So once i fill out this declaration , do i have to wait until getting any feedback from medical declaration for lodge the VISA ?

did anyone fill this declaration recently ?


----------



## cprem79

Sanje said:


> Thanks Dahalrosan .
> 
> I am going to lodge visa next week. So once i fill out this declaration , do i have to wait until getting any feedback from medical declaration for lodge the VISA ?
> 
> did anyone fill this declaration recently ?


Health declaration is just a formality.
Once you fill it and make the client declaration, then you can be able to get your referral letter.
Print that, book an appointment and do your medicals.
Before you do your medicals, the medical center may also ask you to make your health declaration in paper.


----------



## MrPerfect

Very Very Happy to announce that "WE HAVE BEEN GRANTED PR"

Thank you very much to all the members of the forum.


----------



## cprem79

MrPerfect said:


> Very Very Happy to announce that "WE HAVE BEEN GRANTED PR"
> 
> Thank you very much to all the members of the forum.


Congratulations MrPerfect...
Wish you good luck for your future~
Can you please share your timelines?
Who was your CO?
Were your meds referred?


----------



## mithu93ku

Have anyone faced this problem??

"Organise your health examinations" Links only showing for dependent Spouse. My child and mine links are not showing. Some of my friends told me that I had lodged visa at the time of server maintenance. I have to wait for couple of days. After one week E_visa page showing for My child and mine as follows:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

None of us has completed medical yet.
( Reposted)


----------



## Rocky Balboa

No idea..better ask CO.


----------



## jayptl

Am I eligible for 5 points of my experience based on my outcome below..

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261324 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:


Your Bachelor Information Technology from ABC University Nov 2011has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

Your Diploma Information Technology from XYZ University June 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF diploma with a major in computing

Your Diploma Electronic Communication from XYZ University Nov 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after Novermber 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261323 (System Admin) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/05 - 08/08 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: System Admin
Employer: ABC
Country: India


----------



## mithu93ku

dahalrosan said:


> No idea..better ask CO.


How to ask CO as I am waiting as of you?


----------



## MrPerfect

Applied in April first week 
Co (BK Team 34)assigned on may 1st 
Uploaded requested docs on 30 may 
Grant 9th July 

Thinking of traveling to Sydney next week.
Want to apply TFN, Bank a/c, and Medicare.

Any suggestions will be appreciated in what more can be done as soon as arrived.


----------



## Imersion

sahaque said:


> Does it really matter if I apply onshore or offshore?


I don't believe it matters as there are a couple of onshore applicants here, myself included, who haven't been allocated a CO - I think there was one who lodged an application last May.


----------



## fsb

Hi All

I have been following this forum silently for about 2 weeks and I could tell you it helps a lot during this mad waiting period. I would like to ask all seniors and if they would kindly help.

I applied for visa 190 on the 18th of June and have uploaded all docs including overseas PCC and Aussie AFP. My meds have taken place on the 25th of June but does not seem like they have been uploaded on the system yet. 

For work experience I have uploaded the letter from my overseas employer (for which I am claiming experience) and my Aussie employer (no points for this). The dilemma is, if I will be asked for payslips for my overseas employer, I do not have any with me and the bank it used to come into is no longer in existance. What other options are left? thank you in anticipation.


----------



## mithu93ku

fsb said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been following this forum silently for about 2 weeks and I could tell you it helps a lot during this mad waiting period. I would like to ask all seniors and if they would kindly help.
> 
> I applied for visa 190 on the 18th of June and have uploaded all docs including overseas PCC and Aussie AFP. My meds have taken place on the 25th of June but does not seem like they have been uploaded on the system yet.
> 
> For work experience I have uploaded the letter from my overseas employer (for which I am claiming experience) and my Aussie employer (no points for this). The dilemma is, if I will be asked for payslips for my overseas employer, I do not have any with me and the bank it used to come into is no longer in existance. What other options are left? thank you in anticipation.


A salary statement from your employer would suffice for you I think.


----------



## fsb

mithu93ku said:


> A salary statement from your employer would suffice for you I think.


Thanks Mithu, So if I request my employer to prepare one saying what my earnings was before I am assigned a CO, would that be a good idea? Also I have not uploaded form 80, what are your thoughts about that. thanks again


----------



## mithu93ku

fsb said:


> Thanks Mithu, So if I request my employer to prepare one saying what my earnings was before I am assigned a CO, would that be a good idea? Also I have not uploaded form 80, what are your thoughts about that. thanks again


Yes. Why are you delaying to upload form 80?


----------



## Vijay24

My consultant is annoying me by saying let's wait till CO asks to provide a PCC. I said him to upload beforehand only so that my days won't go wasted in waiting for CO's reply.


----------



## fsb

mithu93ku said:


> Yes. Why are you delaying to upload form 80?


I thought it was not mandatory hence did not do that but reading the forum makes me wonder if I should do it before asked....I guess I will. thanks


----------



## australia.ind

Vijay24 said:


> My consultant is annoying me by saying let's wait till CO asks to provide a PCC. I said him to upload beforehand only so that my days won't go wasted in waiting for CO's reply.


better u upload asap to avoid unnecessary delays...


----------



## besthar

Vijay24 said:


> My consultant is annoying me by saying let's wait till CO asks to provide a PCC. I said him to upload beforehand only so that my days won't go wasted in waiting for CO's reply.


Who is your Consultant ??? Y-Axis or Abhinav ???


----------



## ranjith47

Jonathan1980 said:


> I can only explain by poem...
> 
> "Wait for me and I'll come back,
> Dodging every fate!
> "What a bit of luck!" they'll say,
> Those that would not wait.
> They will never understand
> How amidst the strife,
> By your waiting for me, dear,
> You had saved my life.
> Only you and I will know
> How you got me through.
> Simply - you knew how to wait -
> No one else but you."
> 
> Konstantin Simonov


Jonathan,,
I think the wait with the DIAC process has made you more creative in your works... Great goin boi...lol


----------



## mithu93ku

fsb said:


> I thought it was not mandatory hence did not do that but reading the forum makes me wonder if I should do it before asked....I guess I will. thanks


You are welcome. Follow the post for details .
Form 80


----------



## ranjith47

mindfreak said:


> On a funny note, they should include "Case Officer" as an occupation under the SOL


And im pretty sure , CO's would give the Lowest priority for that... Hell they would probably create Priority level 6 for this!!


----------



## cprem79

Vijay24 said:


> My consultant is annoying me by saying let's wait till CO asks to provide a PCC. I said him to upload beforehand only so that my days won't go wasted in waiting for CO's reply.


You may upload the PCC after the CO asks for that.
But at least try to prepare to obtain the PCC.


----------



## Vijay24

Besthar

Its Y-Axis


CPrem

I have got the document already. Please tell me what name should I give to PCC document before uploading? Just 'Police Clearance Certificate' is enough right?


----------



## cprem79

Vijay24 said:


> Besthar
> 
> Its Y-Axis
> 
> 
> CPrem
> 
> I have got the document already. Please tell me what name should I give to PCC document before uploading? Just 'Police Clearance Certificate' is enough right?


You are also one with Y-Axis, same like me

If from India, then you can name it India_PCC


----------



## mirza_755

MrPerfect said:


> Very Very Happy to announce that "WE HAVE BEEN GRANTED PR"
> 
> Thank you very much to all the members of the forum.


Congrats


----------



## YSteenkamp

fsb said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have been following this forum silently for about 2 weeks and I could tell you it helps a lot during this mad waiting period. I would like to ask all seniors and if they would kindly help.
> 
> I applied for visa 190 on the 18th of June and have uploaded all docs including overseas PCC and Aussie AFP. My meds have taken place on the 25th of June but does not seem like they have been uploaded on the system yet.
> 
> For work experience I have uploaded the letter from my overseas employer (for which I am claiming experience) and my Aussie employer (no points for this). The dilemma is, if I will be asked for payslips for my overseas employer, I do not have any with me and the bank it used to come into is no longer in existance. What other options are left? thank you in anticipation.


Tax documentation is also a good form of proof, if the employer's name and period work is stated on it. I would also recommend loading a job profile if you have, stating the tasks you performed in that job.


----------



## mindfreak

cprem79 said:


> You are also one with Y-Axis, same like me
> 
> If from India, then you can name it India_PCC


Hi mate, I just noticed that you've been allocated a CO for more than a month now. Any reason as to why you haven't received the grant yet?


----------



## Vijay24

cprem79 said:


> You are also one with Y-Axis, same like me
> 
> If from India, then you can name it India_PCC




Sure dude. Thanks

Also tell me what should I name the Form-16 documents? Should I upload yearly wise or company name wise?

I have worked from 2005-2008 in one company and from 2008-2009 in second. 2009-2010 in third and from 2010 till date in fourth company.

Please help me in this. I am sure Y-Axis guys won't upload until I sit on their head. Better I will only upload.


----------



## cprem79

mindfreak said:


> Hi mate, I just noticed that you've been allocated a CO for more than a month now. Any reason as to why you haven't received the grant yet?


I was informed from my CO that my medicals are referred.
My CO couldn't guess when it can be cleared.
So sitting tight!!


----------



## fsb

YSteenkamp said:


> Tax documentation is also a good form of proof, if the employer's name and period work is stated on it. I would also recommend loading a job profile if you have, stating the tasks you performed in that job.


Yes Have already done that 

Also for everyone that is working with the form 80, I just spoke to someone at DIAC and they advised me for question 11 you only have to provide the additional passport details if you have 'dual citizenship' or held passports for more then one country.

For question 57/58 where they ask for any visas that have been denied also includes visit visas if any have been applied for and got rejected. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> Hi mate, I just noticed that you've been allocated a CO for more than a month now. Any reason as to why you haven't received the grant yet?



I was wondering the same..I guess he is in wrong Thread..Did you notice that? he is not a 190 applicant waiting for a CO..:tongue1: 189 visa applicant..for 189, the processing time is little longer than 190 application


----------



## cprem79

Vijay24 said:


> Sure dude. Thanks
> 
> Also tell me what should I name the Form-16 documents? Should I upload yearly wise or company name wise?
> 
> I have worked from 2005-2008 in one company and from 2008-2009 in second. 2009-2010 in third and from 2010 till date in fourth company.
> 
> Please help me in this. I am sure Y-Axis guys won't upload until I sit on their head. Better I will only upload.


Are you letting the Y-Axis upload for you?
Actually I turned down their offer and I did it all by myself, keeping everything under my control.

I have no employment record in India, so I have no idea about the Form16.

But from your question, I can say that you have to upload it company-wise.


----------



## cprem79

dahalrosan said:


> I was wondering the same..I guess he is in wrong Thread..Did you notice that? he is not a 190 applicant waiting for a CO..:tongue1: 189 visa applicant..for 189, the processing time is little longer than 190 application


Iam just trying to help our co-applicants, no matter which thread.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

YSteenkamp said:


> Tax documentation is also a good form of proof, if the employer's name and period work is stated on it. I would also recommend loading a job profile if you have, stating the tasks you performed in that job.



By Job Profile, what do you mean? I have uploaded my Resume where my tasks and duties are mentioned..I hope they are the same..and Employer Reference plus payslips from the beginning and latest..Planning to prepare yearly income tax statement soon...I hope they are enough..Since I am not claiming any points for work experience even Tax Doc is not necessary. What do you think?


----------



## sahaque

Imersion said:


> I don't believe it matters as there are a couple of onshore applicants here, myself included, who haven't been allocated a CO - I think there was one who lodged an application last May.


Thanks a lot for the info...


----------



## mindfreak

cprem79 said:


> I was informed from my CO that my medicals are referred.
> My CO couldn't guess when it can be cleared.
> So sitting tight!!


good luck man, hope you get the grant soon!


----------



## Vijay24

cprem79 said:


> Are you letting the Y-Axis upload for you?
> Actually I turned down their offer and I did it all by myself, keeping everything under my control.
> 
> I have no employment record in India, so I have no idea about the Form16.
> 
> But from your question, I can say that you have to upload it company-wise.


Great. Thanks. Will wait till evening. Or else I will upload the documents


----------



## Rocky Balboa

fsb said:


> Yes Have already done that
> 
> Also for everyone that is working with the form 80, I just spoke to someone at DIAC and they advised me for question 11 you only have to provide the additional passport details if you have 'dual citizenship' or held passports for more then one country.
> 
> For question 57/58 where they ask for any visas that have been denied also includes visit visas if any have been applied for and got rejected. Hope this helps.


That means we don't have to enter our old passport details here in Q. 11?


----------



## fsb

dahalrosan said:


> That means we don't have to enter our old passport details here in Q. 11?


Thats the info I was given:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mindfreak

dahalrosan said:


> I was wondering the same..I guess he is in wrong Thread..Did you notice that? he is not a 190 applicant waiting for a CO..:tongue1: 189 visa applicant..for 189, the processing time is little longer than 190 application


yeah that does make sense. I was of the opinion that the processing time difference between subclass 189 and 190 would be minimal once a CO has been assigned.


----------



## haryk

What the hell.. people are not getting grants or not updating the forum ? for the last few days I am not seeing any grants...


----------



## Jonathan1980

ranjith47 said:


> Jonathan,,
> I think the wait with the DIAC process has made you more creative in your works... Great goin boi...lol


If your life is shadowed or sicken by the surrounding noise then the only way to maintaining hope is to enjoy creativity with positive attitude.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

cprem79 said:


> Iam just trying to help our co-applicants, no matter which thread.


That's what we call greathearted spirit! Keep it up braw..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

fsb said:


> Thats the info I was given:fingerscrossed:


Thanks!


----------



## Jonathan1980

haryk said:


> What the hell.. people are not getting grants or not updating the forum ? for the last few days I am not seeing any grants...


Hope that not everyone applying for CO job in SOL, otherwise it could be a reason for this delay


----------



## YSteenkamp

dahalrosan said:


> By Job Profile, what do you mean? I have uploaded my Resume where my tasks and duties are mentioned..I hope they are the same..and Employer Reference plus payslips from the beginning and latest..Planning to prepare yearly income tax statement soon...I hope they are enough..Since I am not claiming any points for work experience even Tax Doc is not necessary. What do you think?


Hi, it sounds if you have enough evidence. The job profiles is the formal documents of the company that details the tasks, duties and requirements of every job in the company. This supports the tasks and duties listed in your resume. If you don't have it's not a problem, it is just additional support for your resume.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Thanks! Did you get a CO allocation yet? Just curious..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*CO Allocation*

For all of you who applied for 190 Visa in the month of June..Can you please list here if you already have CO allocated? I know pallivishri got her visa without CO allocation.. she applied in June..

The wait is unbearable.. i am getting


----------



## fsb

dahalrosan said:


> For all of you who applied for 190 Visa in the month of June..Can you please list here if you already have CO allocated? I know pallivishri got her visa without CO allocation.. she applied in June..
> 
> The wait is unbearable.. i am getting


No Co allocated yet. Applied on the 18th of June. I know how frustrating it is . But better not to have a CO at all and get the visa grant


----------



## Rocky Balboa

fsb said:


> No Co allocated yet. Applied on the 18th of June. I know how frustrating it is . But better not to have a CO at all and get the visa grant


Yeah. True. Preparing for my PCC and Medicals next week..Form 80 is ready..have to get some documents tranlsated to English. and Tax doc as well. Then can get relaxed..


----------



## argetlam0102

cprem79 said:


> Are you letting the Y-Axis upload for you?
> Actually I turned down their offer and I did it all by myself, keeping everything under my control.




Same here.. But i found their services to be pretty good. they are quite proactive, and what i found best is that they dont act as an agent and log in data for you. you use your Email id and log in data. gives you a much higher control on the proceedings. Unlike some of our friends where agents have lied to them about having completed certain processes, only to find out much later that there is no progress.


----------



## robertmurray7782

fsb said:


> No Co allocated yet. Applied on the 18th of June. I know how frustrating it is . But better not to have a CO at all and get the visa grant


June 13. PC loaded for us the week after and meds done on the 25th. No sign of anything....


----------



## mithu93ku

Same to me-- The wait is unbearable.


----------



## Vijay24

Guys,

MY consultant had made a mistake of uploading my Diploma certificate in 'Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)'.

I had already uploaded the same document in 'Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)'.

What effect will it have on my application? I am tensed. I had posted this query in other topic long ago, I am finding some more new and experienced members in this topic, hence I am raising this query again.

Please update!


----------



## cprem79

Vijay24 said:


> Guys,
> 
> MY consultant had made a mistake of uploading my Diploma certificate in 'Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)'.
> 
> I had already uploaded the same document in 'Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)'.
> 
> What effect will it have on my application? I am tensed. I had posted this query in other topic long ago, I am finding some more new and experienced members in this topic, hence I am raising this query again.
> 
> Please update!


You can fill in Form1023 and upload to notify incorrect answers.
That would be the solution.
No need to worry since you have uploaded it again at the right slot.


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Guys,
> 
> MY consultant had made a mistake of uploading my Diploma certificate in 'Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)'.
> 
> I had already uploaded the same document in 'Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)'.
> 
> What effect will it have on my application? I am tensed. I had posted this query in other topic long ago, I am finding some more new and experienced members in this topic, hence I am raising this query again.
> 
> Please update!


Nothing to worry about. You are not claiming Australian Qualifications. Once CO is allocated he/she will understand the mistake was done unconsciously.

Cheers!


----------



## mithu93ku

cprem79 said:


> You can fill in Form1023 and upload to notify incorrect answers.
> That would be the solution.
> No need to worry since you have uploaded it again at the right slot.


No need to fill Form 1023!


----------



## chandustorageadm

dahalrosan said:


> For all of you who applied for 190 Visa in the month of June..Can you please list here if you already have CO allocated? I know pallivishri got her visa without CO allocation.. she applied in June..
> 
> The wait is unbearable.. i am getting


Applied on 18th June. Still no sign of CO


----------



## ashanti7311

dahalrosan said:


> For all of you who applied for 190 Visa in the month of June..Can you please list here if you already have CO allocated? I know pallivishri got her visa without CO allocation.. she applied in June..
> 
> The wait is unbearable.. i am getting


No co yet and I applied 4th June


----------



## Sapna

Hey guys,
I have subscribed to this thread as I will be there soon....but wanted to share something I hope it helps.....my friend applied for evisa on 29th May completed PCC on 13th June and meds on 17th......they were waiting for CO but exactly after 5 weeks and 2 days they received the grant with 70 points.....on 5th july


----------



## chandustorageadm

cprem79 said:


> I was informed from my CO that my medicals are referred.
> My CO couldn't guess when it can be cleared.
> So sitting tight!!


What is meant by Medicals referred?
Some thing like medical reports went for verification?


----------



## mithu93ku

Sapna said:


> Hey guys,
> I have subscribed to this thread as I will be there soon....but wanted to share something I hope it helps.....my friend applied for evisa on 29th May completed PCC on 13th June and meds on 17th......they were waiting for CO but exactly after 5 weeks and 2 days they received the grant with 70 points.....on 5th july


Great to know! Welcome to the thread!


----------



## ranjith47

ashanti7311 said:


> No co yet and I applied 4th June


Ashanti, 
According to official waiting times, you should have a CO by tomorrow or at max by next week.. It is going to be unusual otherwise.. However, anything is possible with the DIAC realm.
Please do call them if you have to wait even longer ...


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> Nothing to worry about. You are not claiming Australian Qualifications. Once CO is allocated he/she will understand the mistake was done unconsciously.
> 
> Cheers!



Hey thanks,

I notice that your PCC was also done today. Great. My PCC document is also uploaded today only.

So no need to fill up the form 1023 and upload?


----------



## ivetka233

no grants, no CO another day.....


yep nice poem, you should start write book about feelings of waiting for PO and publish once granted,,,, my god, will be many pages book!


----------



## cprem79

chandustorageadm said:


> What is meant by Medicals referred?
> Some thing like medical reports went for verification?


Yes, my medical results are verified by MOC.
Even minor ailments are referred to the MOC by the Global Health Office to get them cleared or whether need further investigation.


----------



## Vijay24

cprem79 said:


> You can fill in Form1023 and upload to notify incorrect answers.
> That would be the solution.
> No need to worry since you have uploaded it again at the right slot.


Is it mandatory to fill this form? Or will the CO understand it was not an intentional mistake


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Hey thanks,
> 
> I notice that your PCC was also done today. Great. My PCC document is also uploaded today only.
> 
> So no need to fill up the form 1023 and upload?


No need mate! Thanks and keep in touch.


----------



## cprem79

Vijay24 said:


> Is it mandatory to fill this form? Or will the CO understand it was not an intentional mistake


As far as I have read in this forum and the DIAC website, Form1023 should be uploaded to notify incorrect answers.
But mithu93ku seems to have good experience on that and has replied not required.
You can decide on this.


----------



## Mjt

same here...no CO allocated yet...applied on June 17.


----------



## Vijay24

cprem79 said:


> As far as I have read in this forum and the DIAC website, Form1023 should be uploaded to notify incorrect answers.
> But mithu93ku seems to have good experience on that and has replied not required.
> You can decide on this.


Sure. I will decide on this.

Thanks


----------



## australia.ind

haryk said:


> What the hell.. people are not getting grants or not updating the forum ? for the last few days I am not seeing any grants...


haryk,I'm tired of seeing forum..i don't see anyone's meds cleared / grants for this week....

cud be all the applicants who applied b4 june got their grants except for us


----------



## Gurpreethm

Hi i am filling form80, can anyone tell me how to fill the spouse details and details for 2 kids.


----------



## Jonathan1980

australia.ind said:


> haryk,I'm tired of seeing forum..i don't see anyone's meds cleared / grants for this week....
> 
> cud be all the applicants who applied b4 june got their grants except for us


Holy...cow, u applied since March. I can imagine the waiting is eating you inside out


----------



## haryk

australia.ind said:


> haryk,I'm tired of seeing forum..i don't see anyone's meds cleared / grants for this week....
> 
> cud be all the applicants who applied b4 june got their grants except for us


I see Jogiyogi awaiting apart from us.....who applied in March..


----------



## pradinlr

Same with me... Lodged visa on 7th June.
Uploaded all docs upfront.... As of now status is showing as "In Progress"
All uploaded docs are in received state.

Today I try to call DIAC twice, even after 12 mins wait also.. I haven't connected to the operator. Seems too many folks are trying to reach them during that time.

We have been in this entire process from quite a long time... I hope we are all just few weeks away from the target(Golden email)

I wish every one on this forum good luck and success :thumb:


----------



## australia.ind

haryk said:


> I see Jogiyogi awaiting apart from us.....who applied in March..


yes ..but for him its security and background check,not medicals I guess


----------



## ivetka233

haryk said:


> I see Jogiyogi awaiting apart from us.....who applied in March..





All IT people got grant,,, i assume dont care ab accoutnants...


----------



## rahul897

MrPerfect said:


> Applied in April first week
> Co (BK Team 34)assigned on may 1st
> Uploaded requested docs on 30 may
> Grant 9th July
> 
> Thinking of traveling to Sydney next week.
> Want to apply TFN, Bank a/c, and Medicare.
> 
> Any suggestions will be appreciated in what more can be done as soon as arrived.


how many points did u claim for 189?
did ur meds get referred?
any contact with ur CO before getting grant?

tfn-tax file number,u can apply it online but if u want to apply for ABN,u shud apply thru accountant,it wil charge u 150$. bank ac can be opened in a bank of ur choice.
For medicare u need to go to medibank to paramatta if u stay nearby ,medibank is located in westfield shopping centre,along with that u can apply for health care card as well,show them ur PR copy,by health care card u get medicines also free


----------



## ivetka233

JOGIYOGI:


Please call immigratium, 3mth waiting time is way too long.... is everything ok with your file?


----------



## rahul897

jogiyogi said:


> I called DIAC today and got following update which I would like to share with all fellow here.
> 
> If you are seeing "Organize your medical" even though your medical result have already reached to CO before 1 July. It is just a computer system glitch for which no one should bother.
> 
> "Organize your medical" applies to those applicant who have not done their medicals.


did u contact ur CO regarding ur file,did u ask him its been 4 months and yet no result,wat is going on


----------



## haryk

australia.ind said:


> yes ..but for him its security and background check,not medicals I guess


I thought he is waiting for medicals.. may be..... let c


----------



## Australia1

ivetka233 said:


> JOGIYOGI:
> 
> 
> Please call immigratium, 3mth waiting time is way too long.... is everything ok with your file?


3 months is nothing considering one have to wait 2 months to be allocated with a CO.


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Hey thanks,
> 
> I notice that your PCC was also done today. Great. My PCC document is also uploaded today only.
> 
> So no need to fill up the form 1023 and upload?


No need mate! Thanks and keep in touch.


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi i am filling form80, can anyone tell me how to fill the spouse details and details for 2 kids.


Please go through this thread Form 80


----------



## earldro

pradinlr said:


> Same with me... Lodged visa on 7th June.
> Uploaded all docs upfront.... As of now status is showing as "In Progress"
> All uploaded docs are in received state.
> 
> Today I try to call DIAC twice, even after 12 mins wait also.. I haven't connected to the operator. Seems too many folks are trying to reach them during that time.
> 
> We have been in this entire process from quite a long time... I hope we are all just few weeks away from the target(Golden email)
> 
> I wish every one on this forum good luck and success :thumb:


Average waiting time when you call DIAC is 20-25 mins, and the irony of it all is the conversation with the agent lasts less than 2 mins.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## ivetka233

Australia1 said:


> 3 months is nothing considering one have to wait 2 months to be allocated with a CO.




yes you right,, i dont know why is no grant happening,,, not just for june ones,,,noones..is everything ok?


----------



## killerbee82

How can I show proof of name change

Before I was using my father middle name as my last name but then I changed my last name same as my fathers last name in 2008

I have a name change affidavit from the consulate and my previous and new passport copies.
Signed and stamped by the consulate 


All my latest docs, I'd card, passport, driving license are all as per the new changed name 

Is that enough as proof?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

It seems no one who lodged eVisa in June has got CO allocated. May be because they have backlog from past fiscal year. or they are too lazy to expedite bulk of application they received this fiscal year. :argue:


----------



## Australia1

I think urgency in issuing visa starts from March / April every year as DIAC has deadline to meet before June. 

As a new year just started they are not rushing things as they did before June.


----------



## ivetka233

so why they than placed 8 weeks CO on website,,, like this is not very realistic


----------



## mamunmaziz

haryk said:


> What the hell.. people are not getting grants or not updating the forum ? for the last few days I am not seeing any grants...


especilly team 2 Ad is very slow.


----------



## haryk

mamunmaziz said:


> especilly team 2 Ad is very slow.


Hi mamunmamiz,
Is your medicals also referred ? if not, if there any specific reason in delay of your application ?


----------



## Jonathan1980

mamunmaziz said:


> especilly team 2 Ad is very slow.


This is actually good time for them to go on vacation and in Australia you can have up to 30days of vacations just after a year of working. Just new financial year and no need to rush. They already have your money  no matter what the outcome is. What a great business model


----------



## ehanu009

ivetka233 said:


> so why they than placed 8 weeks CO on website,,, like this is not very realistic


i thought in my case it was going to cross the 8-week timeline. but the CO came at the very last day of the 8th week. SLA satisfied 

my medicals also got referred. they said it may take up to 16 weeks for this to clear. i don't understand, they take the excessive fees for the medicals but yet don't have sufficient staff to cope up with the demand? should they be offering medicals for free it might have made sense


----------



## Jonathan1980

tanvir1667 said:


> i thought in my case it was going to cross the 8-week timeline. but the CO came at the very last day of the 8th week. SLA satisfied
> 
> my medicals also got referred. they said it may take up to 16 weeks for this to clear. i don't understand, they take the excessive fees for the medicals but yet don't have sufficient staff to cope up with the demand? should they be offering medicals for free it might have made sense


I dont understand, the referral process. Did you call them earlier and check it your med is okie ?

I called them multiple times and ask them about meds and they said that my meds is good and no issue concern them. Basically its clear. Only when there is any issue they will refer it to MOC for further check. 

In you case I dont understand why it takes 8 weeks for them to check your med and tell them to check further. Its a waste of time. If they refered ur case right away once they see the problem, it could be much faster. 

Unfortunate I dont think many smart people work at Diac and thats why


----------



## australia.ind

tanvir1667 said:


> i thought in my case it was going to cross the 8-week timeline. but the CO came at the very last day of the 8th week. SLA satisfied
> 
> my medicals also got referred. they said it may take up to 16 weeks for this to clear. i don't understand, they take the excessive fees for the medicals but yet don't have sufficient staff to cope up with the demand? should they be offering medicals for free it might have made sense


I'm really wondering why meds shud 16 weeks,as I don't think there are huge backlogs now....
Only few applicants are left for meds clearance,I guess MOC is processing april month records


----------



## gaurav7172

dahalrosan said:


> It seems no one who lodged eVisa in June has got CO allocated. May be because they have backlog from past fiscal year. or they are too lazy to expedite bulk of application they received this fiscal year. :argue:


no its not that. every application gets a CO within 3 to 4 days. its just that they start their analysis and keep it in pending due to lack of information and mail later to get the info. my application has been in progress for a month now and CO was also allocated long back. but they only contacted once to get payslips. 2 days ago when my consultant mailed to get status, they replied back to get a form. they could have replied back long before but they are too busy goofing up. you know it takes lot of energy to goof up and these people are really working hard on it  .
and its been 2 days since the form was also sent to them, my application is still in progress. goofing up is no joke. its serious matter for them. HEHEHE
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Vijay24

If I click 'Organise your health examinations' there is a new window of eMedical, should I fill that options and save and submit or that will be done by the Medical officers after examination?


----------



## Cmk2014

Hi Vijay, I have lodged my 190 visa on 25th June, wanted to check about similar doubts with you.

Please mail me on [email protected]

We can discuss in detail.

Regards,
Murali Krishna
On forum - cmk2014


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> If I click 'Organise your health examinations' there is a new window of eMedical, should I fill that options and save and submit or that will be done by the Medical officers after examination?


yeah just fill in all that information, from my memory I think it asks you about your medical history. Once you've done that, you would be able to print off the referral letter, and thats what you need when you go for your meds along with the other documents as mentioned on the referral letter


----------



## Vijay24

Cmk2014 said:


> Hi Vijay, I have lodged my 190 visa on 25th June, wanted to check about similar doubts with you.
> 
> Please mail me on [email protected]
> 
> We can discuss in detail.
> 
> Regards,
> Murali Krishna
> On forum - cmk2014



Sure. I will PM you


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> yeah just fill in all that information, from my memory I think it asks you about your medical history. Once you've done that, you would be able to print off the referral letter, and thats what you need when you go for your meds along with the other documents as mentioned on the referral letter


Ok. If I select all NO and click submit, I will get the referral letter is it?


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Ok. If I select all NO and click submit, I will get the referral letter is it?


based on the questions, whatever replies you give based on your medical history - u will get the referral letter. Don't worry too much about the medical history statement, when I went for my medicals they did not even ask for it.

Unless if you have some medical ailments that you would like the practitioners to know beforehand. 

hope that helps!


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> based on the questions, whatever replies you give based on your medical history - u will get the referral letter. Don't worry too much about the medical history statement, when I went for my medicals they did not even ask for it.
> 
> Unless if you have some medical ailments that you would like the practitioners to know beforehand.
> 
> hope that helps!



Hi, sorry for asking another question. I am getting the following options if I click that organize medical.

http://s18.postimg.org/lobdotjop/EMED.jpg

I should select all as NO and submit it, right? After that I get referral letter, I should take a print of it and go for medical check up? Cos I have appointment on Friday


----------



## josh.machine

Guys, few more doubts kindly clarify

1. Where/Under which category of docs should our national id card be uploaded under. For eg as dob proof or something else
2.For children what is the proof to be given for the question
Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
3.Do class 10th and 12th certificates also need to be uploaded for main occupant as proof of overseas qualification
4. Under spouse it doesn't ask for any overseas qualification docs, where and under which category then the grad certificate needs to go if at all it is to be uploaded
5.Can documents such as Australian income tax PAYG be notarized in India because i have only a black and white copy of it. Not sure if it comes in color at all.
6. Anyone in this thread who got any document translated and notarized pls reach out to me asap.

Thanks


----------



## mamunmaziz

haryk said:


> Hi mamunmamiz,
> Is your medicals also referred ? if not, if there any specific reason in delay of your application ?


 i dont know what happen to my medical.
But CO always tell that external security checking is going on.


----------



## killerbee82

killerbee82 said:


> How can I show proof of name change
> 
> Before I was using my father middle name as my last name but then I changed my last name same as my fathers last name in 2008
> 
> I have a name change affidavit from the consulate and my previous and new passport copies.
> Signed and stamped by the consulate
> 
> All my latest docs, I'd card, passport, driving license are all as per the new changed name
> 
> Is that enough as proof?


No one seems to be replying to my question


----------



## mithu93ku

killerbee82 said:


> No one seems to be replying to my question


You should submit your affidavit. However, notarization validate for three months only. What you should do is as follows:
First, Photocopy your affidavit in black and white
Second, notarize this photocopy 
third, Color scan new notarized of the affidavit and upload to e-visa.

Hope you have understood and this will suffice.
Cheers Mate!


----------



## Australia1

mamunmaziz said:


> i dont know what happen to my medical.
> But CO always tell that external security checking is going on.


External security check is a complete bad news.....have the CO told you how long it might take? Normally it takes more than 6 months.


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Hi, sorry for asking another question. I am getting the following options if I click that organize medical.
> 
> http://s18.postimg.org/lobdotjop/EMED.jpg
> 
> I should select all as NO and submit it, right? After that I get referral letter, I should take a print of it and go for medical check up? Cos I have appointment on Friday


Mate just answer the questions, read them and select the answer that relates to your case based on your medical history. Doesnt necessarily have to be a "No". Could by any choice based on your medical history.


----------



## chptp

redyelloworange said:


> I too only recently saw the file naming tips, after having uploaded documents, some of which have spaces in filenames. Oops! I have decided not to re-upload the same documents under different filenames to avoid confusion. Since my files are in PDF format, I'm hoping they'll be okay to download even with the spaces in filenames. If the CO has problem downloading these files, I'm sure they'll ask.
> 
> Regarding the secondary school certificate, I uploaded under the school leaving certificate category but described the document as secondary school certificate in the description field. Can't say if this was right or wrong since I haven't been assigned a CO yet, but this seemed most appropriate.


I too had uploaded files with space in between but I guess it was fine. I had already uploaded couple of documents with my own naming convention by the time I read the recommended way. I decided to just go ahead and followed my convention as it was, and I thought, more readable. I simply named them "Birth or Age, Evidence of.pdf" and so on.


----------



## lamiyasubhani

My docs reached to NSW SS office on 10.07.2013. How long it may take to get the NSW SS?


----------



## ranjith47

I Strongly doubt there is something going on with the DIAC processing and their usage of medical referrals to the MOC and external security checks to ASIO and further.
The technology has improved and DIAC is having a much efficient and streamlined system than ever , so why would they have such delays... I see that delays are being targeted more at Specific people and specific countries... is this a way for them to delay processing for some reason?? 
All in all, I do not like whats happening. Theres definitely something going behind the scenes which the diac is just not being public about...


----------



## jogiyogi

australia.ind said:


> haryk,I'm tired of seeing forum..i don't see anyone's meds cleared / grants for this week....
> cud be all the applicants who applied b4 june got their grants except for us





haryk said:


> I see Jogiyogi awaiting apart from us.....who applied in March..





australia.ind said:


> yes ..but for him its security and background check,not medicals I guess





ivetka233 said:


> All IT people got grant,,, i assume dont care ab accoutnants...





ivetka233 said:


> JOGIYOGI:
> Please call immigratium, 3mth waiting time is way too long.... is everything ok with your file?





rahul897 said:


> did u contact ur CO regarding ur file,did u ask him its been 4 months and yet no result,wat is going on





Australia1 said:


> I think urgency in issuing visa starts from March / April every year as DIAC has deadline to meet before June.
> As a new year just started they are not rushing things as they did before June.


Dear All, Thanks you all for sharing your thoughts.

Australia.ind : I am also in those exceptions since I applied on last day of Feb. And you are absolutely right, my application is under routine check (that is what my CO says) since last 2-3 months and not the Medical issue. My medical is clear.

Ivetka: I wish if it were true that all IT people got grant. But it’s not because I am in IT (263111) and waiting for my Grant. 

Rahul: I call DIAC y'day after three months frustration and the operator told me that application is under process and only my CO can tell me the tentative time of Grant.

Australia1: I do agree with you, I deem too that all CO worked with their best momentum till end of May. Now they want to rest for 1-2 months.

As far as update on application is concerned. I got three replies from my CO, (RL, Team 2) and every time I got distinct reply

15 April (1st email): your application is in routine checking it may take 6 weeks to complete it.
Jun 19 (2nd email): your application is in routine checking it may take 12 months to complete it.
9 July (3rd email) : your application is in routine checking it may take 8 weeks to complete it.

My application is not complicated. I am claiming points for following 
Age: 30 point, Bachelor Degree: 15 points, work experience: 15 points (8+ years in IT, India and UAE)

I believe they are doing background check for my profession. 

I am certainly waiting for YES on my Grant but when will I get, it is a big question.


----------



## rahul897

jogiyogi said:


> Dear All, Thanks you all for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> Australia.ind : I am also in those exceptions since I applied on last day of Feb. And you are absolutely right, my application is under routine check (that is what my CO says) since last 2-3 months and not the Medical issue. My medical is clear.
> 
> Ivetka: I wish if it were true that all IT people got grant. But it’s not because I am in IT (263111) and waiting for my Grant.
> 
> Rahul: I call DIAC y'day after three months frustration and the operator told me that application is under process and only my CO can tell me the tentative time of Grant.
> 
> Australia1: I do agree with you, I deem too that all CO worked with their best momentum till end of May. Now they want to rest for 1-2 months.
> 
> As far as update on application is concerned. I got three replies from my CO, (RL, Team 2) and every time I got distinct reply
> 
> 15 April (1st email): your application is in routine checking it may take 6 weeks to complete it.
> Jun 19 (2nd email): your application is in routine checking it may take 12 months to complete it.
> 9 July (3rd email) : your application is in routine checking it may take 8 weeks to complete it.
> 
> My application is not complicated. I am claiming points for following
> Age: 30 point, Bachelor Degree: 15 points, work experience: 15 points (8+ years in IT, India and UAE)
> 
> I believe they are doing background check for my profession.
> 
> I am certainly waiting for YES on my Grant but when will I get, it is a big question.


did u contact ur previous and current employers,did any kind of emp verification take place?


----------



## ehanu009

Jonathan1980 said:


> I dont understand, the referral process. Did you call them earlier and check it your med is okie ?
> 
> I called them multiple times and ask them about meds and they said that my meds is good and no issue concern them. Basically its clear. Only when there is any issue they will refer it to MOC for further check.
> 
> In you case I dont understand why it takes 8 weeks for them to check your med and tell them to check further. Its a waste of time. If they refered ur case right away once they see the problem, it could be much faster.
> 
> Unfortunate I dont think many smart people work at Diac and thats why


actually i went through medical in the first week of june and was immediately referred for further tests. all further tests were done and report sent in the following week. i was confirmed about the receipt of the latter reports by medibank and they told me that there is a huge backlog in the referred cases and they may take 16 weeks to clear.


----------



## rahul897

vishsang said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is finally THAT day. After what seemed like a long wait, our grant is finally here. :dance: :dance: :dance:
> I know our wait was not all that long, but I've been "blessed" with very little patience and the silence from our C/O was a bit hard to digest.
> 
> Many thanks to you wonderful forum-family-members (I won't name you individually because it won't be fair if I accidentally missed even one of you). Knowing that we are in it together helped a lot! And thanks to the hubby, for being patient with me. I've been worse than godzilla
> 
> Don't have definite travel plans yet since we've to chalk out next steps... resignations, notice periods, job-hunt, the move....
> But saving that for tomorrow. Today, I will savour this moment.
> 
> Good luck to all those of you who are waiting for your grants! I wish you all speedy grants.
> 
> I definitely have the best intentions regarding hanging around and helping you all. But if you find that in the next few weeks I am not online very often, then forgive me as I am planning the move. You can always PM me to grab my attention.
> 
> Thank you ...
> 
> *P.S. BK-ers.*
> 
> I think this helped in my case -
> 1) We provided (for both applicants) employment verification on the employer's letterhead instead of an affidavit. This was supported by payslips, tax returns, appoinment letter, relieving letters and appraisal letters.
> This, I believe, is why our employers did not get phonecalls from the local Australian embassy even though BK seems to have performed employment verification for most of her applicants.
> 
> 2) BK seemed to be asking all applicants from India for Birth Certificate. SSC marksheets / School Leaving Certificate / Passport didn't seem to be sufficient proof of age. So we pre-emptively uploaded these to avoid another "additional documents request" from her.
> 
> 3) Please upload allll relevant documents because if BK asks for additional documents, you usually have to wait a lot before you get an update.
> 
> Good luck!


congrats but can u tel me how to provide emp verification on comp letter head.i have provided reference letter on original company letter head which has been notarised,is this enough?also submitted pay slips and IT returns
waiting for ur reply


----------



## mindfreak

*My question is to all the people on this forum who've already got the grant*

Did you have to provide the form 80? Were you asked by the CO to provide it? I am just trying to find out if its a mandatory document that needs to be attached.

Thanks


----------



## ehanu009

mindfreak said:


> *My question is to all the people on this forum who've already got the grant*
> 
> Did you have to provide the form 80? Were you asked by the CO to provide it? I am just trying to find out if its a mandatory document that needs to be attached.
> 
> Thanks


i opt to answer your question though i didn't get grant yet. hope you won't blame me for that reason 

so far i know this is not a mandatory one, but often the CO asks for it. my suggestion is, you upload whatever else are already with you handy and then take some time to complete form-80 even though you are yet not asked to do so.

in my case, i had plenty time before my CO was assigned. so i just passed my time filling out this form


----------



## ivetka233

very crazy... another 16 weeks waiting time for you. 


I think only this extrernal and medical checks came to affect now, till end june,, i seen on this forum hips CO or Grants same day,, so what happen? In last 3 weeks none.


----------



## aussiemozz

tanvir1667 said:


> actually i went through medical in the first week of june and was immediately referred for further tests. all further tests were done and report sent in the following week. i was confirmed about the receipt of the latter reports by medibank and they told me that there is a huge backlog in the referred cases and they may take 16 weeks to clear.


So sorry to hear of further wait. I am in the process of filling my documents. I have mild hypertension. Do you think I should mention in the health document ? Do they test for presence of medicine in the body ? 
It is pretty stupid to prolong the status of visa by 4 months just because someone is taking some pills to keep their blood pressure down.


----------



## ilayarajamtm

Hi I replied to my DC case officer on 2 /7 /13 till now he didn't repky me I bit worried is it happen to anyone


----------



## Rocky Balboa

lamiyasubhani said:


> My docs reached to NSW SS office on 10.07.2013. How long it may take to get the NSW SS?


I am not very sure about this. however from what i have read in the forum 6-10 weeks is average processing time for NSW SS application..just check on the immigration site of NSW


----------



## josh.machine

josh.machine said:


> Guys, few more doubts kindly clarify
> 
> 1. Where/Under which category of docs should our national id card be uploaded under. For eg as dob proof or something else
> 2.For children what is the proof to be given for the question
> Member of Family Unit, Evidence of
> 3.Do class 10th and 12th certificates also need to be uploaded for main occupant as proof of overseas qualification
> 4. Under spouse it doesn't ask for any overseas qualification docs, where and under which category then the grad certificate needs to go if at all it is to be uploaded
> 5.Can documents such as Australian income tax PAYG be notarized in India because i have only a black and white copy of it. Not sure if it comes in color at all.
> 6. Anyone in this thread who got any document translated and notarized pls reach out to me asap.
> 
> Thanks


Can someone pls shed light on the above.

Also i tried to get into medicals yesterday and there were 2 questions for which i am confused. One is related to surgery and another hepatitis/yellowing of skin.

I have had one minor surgery for a fracture i had in 2006 and i think in the same year i had once suffered from jaundice. so should i be saying yes for both? What are the implications of saying yes?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ilayarajamtm said:


> Hi I replied to my DC case officer on 2 /7 /13 till now he didn't repky me I bit worried is it happen to anyone


Everyone gets worried until they receive the GOLDEN MAIL, green signal to enter Oz on a permanent basis. CO's dont reply if you have submitted everything they asked for. 

So Relax, fasten your seatbelt and put on your eyeshade and take a nap! We all do that while aboard..lane: you will soon reach your destination..you will experience jolts and bumps along the way..ignore them


----------



## chandustorageadm

Hi,
I have completed Medicals on 28th June.
My my visa page organize your health page showing me details and writenlike reports are submitted to DAIC. 
My question is in this forum few members telling that after their Medicals completed. Medicals tab disappear from visa page?
When that would that happen?
After CO assigned?


----------



## cprem79

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> I have completed Medicals on 28th June.
> My my visa page organize your health page showing me details and writenlike reports are submitted to DAIC.
> My question is in this forum few members telling that after their Medicals completed. Medicals tab disappear from visa page?
> When that would that happen?
> After CO assigned?


After the system upgrade around July1, the link is not disappearing.
Instead it shows whether your medicals results have been transmitted to DIAC or referred for further tests.
This information, as per the posts on the forum.


----------



## DinaliDavid

Jonathan1980 said:


> All of them under-perform. This is sort of business w/o competition.
> 
> Example of business with competition is FORD in Australia which declare their withdrawal in next 2 years.
> 
> Long live CO, long live COs


I think in general people are very laid back at work in aussy....i guess that's part of the charm of the place - sure is why i want to get out of here where i work 70 hours a week on average!!!!
I guess it doesn't help those of us who are waiting with bated breath for our visas though - they do take their own cool time!!! - and we apparently have it good - the process used to take up to 3 years!!! - And I'm going nuts after just 2 months!!


----------



## DinaliDavid

dahalrosan said:


> It seems no one who lodged eVisa in June has got CO allocated. May be because they have backlog from past fiscal year. or they are too lazy to expedite bulk of application they received this fiscal year. :argue:


Some who applied on 6th June have not only got CO allocated but also got the visa grant already!! - my agent's clients. 
My agent says she will call DIAC today - yesterday she had called and they kept her on hold for ONE AND A HALF HOURS!!!!!
As you can see in my signature, I applied on 24th May - but apparently there had been a system error around that time so that June applicants got ack and I didnt. Still no ack for me apparently!! - though i have got the payment receipt.:Cry:
Just waiting to hear what they tell my agent when she calls today.


----------



## Vijay24

When will we get CO, when will he/she see our documents? When do we get a response from him/her? When are we receiving the 'Golden Mail'? 

This wait is frustrating :|


----------



## australia.ind

Vijay24 said:


> When will we get CO, when will he/she see our documents? When do we get a response from him/her? When are we receiving the 'Golden Mail'?
> 
> This wait is frustrating :|


 ..not even a month u lodged ur app i guess  
very early to get frustrated


----------



## mamunmaziz

jogiyogi said:


> Dear All, Thanks you all for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> Australia.ind : I am also in those exceptions since I applied on last day of Feb. And you are absolutely right, my application is under routine check (that is what my CO says) since last 2-3 months and not the Medical issue. My medical is clear.
> 
> Ivetka: I wish if it were true that all IT people got grant. But it’s not because I am in IT (263111) and waiting for my Grant.
> 
> Rahul: I call DIAC y'day after three months frustration and the operator told me that application is under process and only my CO can tell me the tentative time of Grant.
> 
> Australia1: I do agree with you, I deem too that all CO worked with their best momentum till end of May. Now they want to rest for 1-2 months.
> 
> As far as update on application is concerned. I got three replies from my CO, (RL, Team 2) and every time I got distinct reply
> 
> 15 April (1st email): your application is in routine checking it may take 6 weeks to complete it.
> Jun 19 (2nd email): your application is in routine checking it may take 12 months to complete it.
> 9 July (3rd email) : your application is in routine checking it may take 8 weeks to complete it.
> 
> My application is not complicated. I am claiming points for following
> Age: 30 point, Bachelor Degree: 15 points, work experience: 15 points (8+ years in IT, India and UAE)
> 
> I believe they are doing background check for my profession.
> 
> I am certainly waiting for YES on my Grant but when will I get, it is a big question.


hi, how did u cofirm about your medical?


----------



## Australia1

I have been assigned a CO today. And she requested our medical and PCCs.


----------



## Jonathan1980

Australia1 said:


> I have been assigned a CO today. And she requested our medical and PCCs.


Congrats,

why did you do PPC and Medical ahead ? 
So CO allocation is currently 6 weeks.


----------



## Australia1

Jonathan1980 said:


> Congrats,
> 
> why did you do PPC and Medical ahead ?
> So CO allocation is currently 6 weeks.


Did not do medical and PCC before as I wanted the longest possible time before I leave for AU.

Fear of long wait if my case went through security check was also there


----------



## mamunmaziz

ivetka233 said:


> very crazy... another 16 weeks waiting time for you.
> 
> 
> I think only this extrernal and medical checks came to affect now, till end june,, i seen on this forum hips CO or Grants same day,, so what happen? In last 3 weeks none.


In my case CO asked for form 80 in his very fast e-mail to me.


----------



## Jonathan1980

Australia1 said:


> Did not do medical and PCC before as I wanted the longest possible time before I leave for AU.
> 
> Fear of long wait if my case went through security check was also there


So this CO allocation is unexpected  as you want. Good to know that CO is not always expected though


----------



## Imersion

Australia1 said:


> I have been assigned a CO today. And she requested our medical and PCCs.



Congrats Australia1, Hoping for your speedy grant!


----------



## Vijay24

australia.ind said:


> ..not even a month u lodged ur app i guess
> very early to get frustrated


 
Hope by next week I get some response


----------



## mirza_755

Australia1 said:


> I have been assigned a CO today. And she requested our medical and PCCs.


CO Name and Team plz


----------



## Australia1

mirza_755 said:


> CO Name and Team plz


BD team 33


----------



## Jonathan1980

Australia1 said:


> BD team 33


it seems to me that Bnagladesh people will undergo extended security check for some reason. Your country is in peaceful region and I dont see why ?


----------



## Australia1

Jonathan1980 said:


> it seems to me that Bnagladesh people will undergo extended security check for some reason. Your country is in peaceful region and I dont see why ?


Wish you were one of those DIAC staff members


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Hope by next week I get some response


Mate, Can you guess my case ? see my signature


----------



## mirza_755

Jonathan1980 said:


> it seems to me that Bangladesh people will undergo extended security check for some reason. Your country is in peaceful region and I dont see why ?


As a 3rd world country, security assessment is a default and 8-10 months for 189 applicant is a must (from my experience). I don't know why !


----------



## Rocky Balboa

DinaliDavid said:


> I think in general people are very laid back at work in aussy....i guess that's part of the charm of the place - sure is why i want to get out of here where i work 70 hours a week on average!!!!
> I guess it doesn't help those of us who are waiting with bated breath for our visas though - they do take their own cool time!!! - and we apparently have it good - the process used to take up to 3 years!!! - And I'm going nuts after just 2 months!!



I know a person who applied 5 years ago and got granted few months ago so yeah, the wait seems forever even though it takes months these days


----------



## josh.machine

josh.machine said:


> Can someone pls shed light on the above.
> 
> Also i tried to get into medicals yesterday and there were 2 questions for which i am confused. One is related to surgery and another hepatitis/yellowing of skin.
> 
> I have had one minor surgery for a fracture i had in 2006 and i think in the same year i had once suffered from jaundice. so should i be saying yes for both? What are the implications of saying yes?


Guys request you to answer something at least from the above doubts. Thanks

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May - 1st July


----------



## DinaliDavid

dahalrosan said:


> I know a person who applied 5 years ago and got granted few months ago so yeah, the wait seems forever even though it takes months these days


WHAAAAA?!?!!? - you just frightened the hell out of me!!!


----------



## Hyd786

DinaliDavid said:


> WHAAAAA?!?!!? - you just frightened the hell out of me!!!


Dont worry Dinali,

These days everything is time bound. Maybe it takes a months time up & down, but it will eventually happen


----------



## SailOZ

dahalrosan said:


> Everyone gets worried until they receive the GOLDEN MAIL, green signal to enter Oz on a permanent basis. CO's dont reply if you have submitted everything they asked for.
> 
> So Relax, fasten your seatbelt and put on your eyeshade and take a nap! We all do that while aboard..lane: you will soon reach your destination..you will experience jolts and bumps along the way..ignore them


i love this metaphor mate.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## frodo12

Australia1 said:


> Did not do medical and PCC before as I wanted the longest possible time before I leave for AU.
> 
> Fear of long wait if my case went through security check was also there


Great to hear that your CO allocation is complete. i just hope mine is done in a couple of days as well :fingerscrossed:


----------



## frodo12

mindfreak said:


> *My question is to all the people on this forum who've already got the grant*
> 
> Did you have to provide the form 80? Were you asked by the CO to provide it? I am just trying to find out if its a mandatory document that needs to be attached.
> 
> Thanks


Mandatory for all applicants. My suggestion will be to front load form 80, instead of wasting time when your allocated CO eventually asks for one.


----------



## bennymangan

*hi*

I am very keen to migrate Australia under 221214 as an internal auditor. I can able to get only 55 points. Can you tell me is it beneficial to submit EOI with these points? Do you have any idea about state sponsorship for 221214 ( Internal auditor). Last 9 months I am trying to get 7 in each band unfortunately I always miss one section at 6.5. Last time I got L 7.5,R 8.5,w 7.5, s 6.5. Do you have any ideas to score additional 5 points?
Please guide me.

Thanks and regards,


----------



## mindfreak

frodo12 said:


> Mandatory for all applicants. My suggestion will be to front load form 80, instead of wasting time when your allocated CO eventually asks for one.


Cheers for that mate, gonna fill it up and upload it today.


----------



## pradinlr

Hello Guys

I called DIAC today morning ... lady said that CO is not yet allocated to my case 
Already completed 5 weeks.:ranger:


----------



## DinaliDavid

pradinlr said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I called DIAC today morning ... lady said that CO is not yet allocated to my case
> Already completed 5 weeks.:ranger:


for me it will be 7 weeks on friday - still no CO and no ack


----------



## pradinlr

DinaliDavid said:


> for me it will be 7 weeks on friday - still no CO and no ack


Hi DinaliDavid

ACK !!
What do you mean by ACK ? 
You mean email on CO allocation ?


----------



## Hyd786

pradinlr said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I called DIAC today morning ... lady said that CO is not yet allocated to my case
> Already completed 5 weeks.:ranger:


Hey Pradeep,

Did you ask the lady if she has any idea on when would the CO be allocated to you??


----------



## pradinlr

Hyd786 said:


> Hey Pradeep,
> 
> Did you ask the lady if she has any idea on when would the CO be allocated to you??


Yep.. don't be frightened with her resp on this.

She said that as per DIAC website.. max time is 6 months.

In fact they gave same answer to one of my friend, when he called DIAC in the past. And he got the grant with in two days after that.


----------



## Imersion

bennymangan said:


> I am very keen to migrate Australia under 221214 as an internal auditor. I can able to get only 55 points. Can you tell me is it beneficial to submit EOI with these points? Do you have any idea about state sponsorship for 221214 ( Internal auditor). Last 9 months I am trying to get 7 in each band unfortunately I always miss one section at 6.5. Last time I got L 7.5,R 8.5,w 7.5, s 6.5. Do you have any ideas to score additional 5 points?
> Please guide me.
> 
> Thanks and regards,


You can claim 5 points through your spouse if you could get her/his skills assessed and take IELTS as well


----------



## Hyd786

pradinlr said:


> Yep.. don't be frightened with her resp on this.
> 
> She said that as per DIAC website.. max time is 6 months.
> 
> In fact they gave same answer to one of my friend, when he called DIAC in the past. And he got the grant with in two days after that.


Oh God.

you really scared me.....this 6 months of wait period is just too much 

Hopefully we get a CO allocated to us ASAP


----------



## Imersion

mindfreak said:


> Cheers for that mate, gonna fill it up and upload it today.


If you are married, get your spouse to fill up that form as well


----------



## Dipsomania

pradinlr said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I called DIAC today morning ... lady said that CO is not yet allocated to my case
> Already completed 5 weeks.:ranger:


I am in the same boat... Applied for Visa on 6th June... No CO allocation yet  5 weeks down... dunno whats up with them


----------



## pradinlr

Dipsomania said:


> I am in the same boat... Applied for Visa on 6th June... No CO allocation yet  5 weeks down... dunno whats up with them


Hi Buddy

You are nominated from which state ? Whats your occupation ?

Mine is NSW and Software Engg job code


----------



## josh.machine

Folks is it required or OK to notarize Australian documents like income tax payg summary in India ? The document is black and white

----------------------
IELTS 29th May: R-9 L-9 W-7.5 S-7.5, ACS: 1st Feb-4th April'13 Analyst Programmer, EOI : 31st May - 1st July


----------



## mindfreak

Imersion said:


> If you are married, get your spouse to fill up that form as well


I am happily single for now mate


----------



## Finn-in-web

Just a short question regarding the process:

I completed my application yesterday and relieved my credit card accordingly.
What is next, do I have to wait for a request to get my PCC and medicals done, or should I go ahead and do it right now (the PCC is not a big deal, just from what I've read I need a HAP ID to get my medical done, and I don't have such an ID). Will there appear a "button" (such as the "Apply for Visa" button) or how do I know when my medicals and PCC are due?

Thanks for replies.


----------



## cprem79

Finn-in-web said:


> Just a short question regarding the process:
> 
> I completed my application yesterday and relieved my credit card accordingly.
> What is next, do I have to wait for a request to get my PCC and medicals done, or should I go ahead and do it right now (the PCC is not a big deal, just from what I've read I need a HAP ID to get my medical done, and I don't have such an ID). Will there appear a "button" (such as the "Apply for Visa" button) or how do I know when my medicals and PCC are due?
> 
> Thanks for replies.


When you get acknowledgement for visa, you will receive the TRN.
With that you can login to eVisa page and print out your referral letter from the "Organize Health" link.
HAP id is given by CO when you do paper application forms for medicals.
But with eMedicals, only referral letter and passport is enough.
Book an appointment before you go and check whether they can locate your TRN in their system.
Once your payment and application are acknowledged, medicals and PCC are due from that moment.
Good luck~


----------



## robertmurray7782

DinaliDavid said:


> Some who applied on 6th June have not only got CO allocated but also got the visa grant already!! - my agent's clients.
> My agent says she will call DIAC today - yesterday she had called and they kept her on hold for ONE AND A HALF HOURS!!!!!
> As you can see in my signature, I applied on 24th May - but apparently there had been a system error around that time so that June applicants got ack and I didnt. Still no ack for me apparently!! - though i have got the payment receipt.:Cry:
> Just waiting to hear what they tell my agent when she calls today.


Do you mean the automated response email when you file?


----------



## mindfreak

Finn-in-web said:


> Just a short question regarding the process:
> 
> I completed my application yesterday and relieved my credit card accordingly.
> What is next, do I have to wait for a request to get my PCC and medicals done, or should I go ahead and do it right now (the PCC is not a big deal, just from what I've read I need a HAP ID to get my medical done, and I don't have such an ID). Will there appear a "button" (such as the "Apply for Visa" button) or how do I know when my medicals and PCC are due?
> 
> Thanks for replies.


Well it would be ideal if you were to sort out your PCC and medicals as soon as possible, since that would expedite the whole process and perhaps get you a grant faster than if you were to wait for the CO to be allocated and do these procedures then. 

To get your medical done, simply login here : https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login, and click on the link "organise your health examinations" and follow the steps and you shall be able to print off a referral letter. That's what you need when you go to get your medicals done!

hope that answers your question, good luck with the procedure!


----------



## jogiyogi

rahul897 said:


> did u contact ur previous and current employers,did any kind of emp verification take place?


Yes, I did check with them and answer was NO. I requested my previous employers to update me in case anybody contact them via phone/email.


----------



## jogiyogi

mamunmaziz said:


> hi, how did u cofirm about your medical?


I called DIAC and wrote email to my CO. They told me medical have reached and are clear.


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> Mate, Can you guess my case ? see my signature


Not sure :ranger:


----------



## jogiyogi

Australia1 said:


> BD team 33


Team 33 and 34 seems faster than any other team. Wish you good luck Australia1


----------



## Tarika

Dipsomania said:


> I am in the same boat... Applied for Visa on 6th June... No CO allocation yet  5 weeks down... dunno whats up with them


I suggest you should check with them by mailing to "[email protected]" about CO and Request them to kindly update the status of your application instead of just waiting...


----------



## Aussiestace

Hey guys, I actually posted in the 855 section but upon further examination I think I'd have a better chance with a 189 application.

Can someone tell me if they think I have a chance? I'm from the uk, I'm 29 and have a degree in sports biochemistry. I'm currently trying to get work as a receptionist in a doctors surgery. 

On the skills list there is "medical administrator". If I secure this job what do you guys think my chances of getting this visa is? I currently have 65 points?

Any opinions appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Vijay24

What does it mean when it says RECEIVED in the ecom website? Does it mean that someone has received or it is automatically downloaded in to their system and hence that RECEIVED status?


----------



## pradinlr

Vijay24 said:


> What does it mean when it says RECEIVED in the ecom website? Does it mean that someone has received or it is automatically downloaded in to their system and hence that RECEIVED status?


Hi Vijay

From my understanding, its an automate status


----------



## Imersion

Aussiestace said:


> Hey guys, I actually posted in the 855 section but upon further examination I think I'd have a better chance with a 189 application.
> 
> Can someone tell me if they think I have a chance? I'm from the uk, I'm 29 and have a degree in sports biochemistry. I'm currently trying to get work as a receptionist in a doctors surgery.
> 
> On the skills list there is "medical administrator". If I secure this job what do you guys think my chances of getting this visa is? I currently have 65 points?
> 
> Any opinions appreciated. Thanks!


I think as long as you can provide evidences (skills assessment, education, paid employment, age etc) for the 65 points that you are claiming - plus the fact you are living in UK and speak english as your native language, in my opinion you have a good chance


----------



## Razaqng

@All,This is to inform you all that I have mailed all the requested docs by my CO on the 4th July yesterday. I hope and pray that I get my grant letter tomorrow insha-Allah.

A quick question: I used yahoo to send the e-mails with all attachments,but because the mega bytes of the docs were beyond the limit provided by yahoo (25m per mail) I had to send the mails 4 times.I hope my CO would still receive and collate all my docs this way?

Pls share your views about this scenario. Thank you and God bless.

Cheers.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

DinaliDavid said:


> WHAAAAA?!?!!? - you just frightened the hell out of me!!!


Dont worry, at that time skill select didnt exist and his CO might have died and no one noticed his file..After Skill select came into force, they had to get rid of those old applications, he got the grant. 

The times they are changing as Dylan says..


----------



## gaurav7172

pradinlr said:


> Yep.. don't be frightened with her resp on this.
> 
> She said that as per DIAC website.. max time is 6 months.
> 
> In fact they gave same answer to one of my friend, when he called DIAC in the past. And he got the grant with in two days after that.


May be they get incentives to scare applicants.


:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## gaurav7172

dahalrosan said:


> Dont worry, at that time skill select didnt exist and his CO might have died and no one noticed his file..After Skill select came into force, they had to get rid of those old applications, he got the grant.
> 
> The times they are changing as Dylan says..


HAHAHAHAHAHA. THis was a good one.  Poor fellow he has my sympathy. But he must be now in sydney enjoying life.
THey might scare us but one day we will reach australia to enjoy life and no one can stop us in doing that. :fingerscrossed:
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

SailOZ said:


> i love this metaphor mate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Tarika said:


> I suggest you should check with them by mailing to "[email protected]" about CO and Request them to kindly update the status of your application instead of just waiting...


What should be the subject of the email? Transaction reference number!! any more information we need to provide..


----------



## keer

Hi everyone:

My application was approved this afternoon at 16:00 sydney time from T33 DC . He never contacted me in the last 7 weeks. Thank you for all the helps you guys have made.

Good luck to your future

Keer


----------



## Rocky Balboa

gaurav7172 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA. THis was a good one.  Poor fellow he has my sympathy. But he must be now in sydney enjoying life.
> THey might scare us but one day we will reach australia to enjoy life and no one can stop us in doing that. :fingerscrossed:
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


That's the spirit braw!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

keer said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> My application was approved this afternoon at 16:00 sydney time from T33 DC . He never contacted me in the last 7 weeks. Thank you for all the helps you guys have made.
> 
> Good luck to your future
> 
> Keer



Oh my Goodness mate! One more Approval..that makes us feel elated to hear all the success stories in the forum..7 weeks is not a long time at all! 

m really happy for you mate


----------



## Vijay24

pradinlr said:


> Hi Vijay
> 
> From my understanding, its an automate status


Oh.. Alright.


----------



## Vijay24

Razaqng said:


> @All,This is to inform you all that I have mailed all the requested docs by my CO on the 4th July yesterday. I hope and pray that I get my grant letter tomorrow insha-Allah.
> 
> A quick question: I used yahoo to send the e-mails with all attachments,but because the mega bytes of the docs were beyond the limit provided by yahoo (25m per mail) I had to send the mails 4 times.I hope my CO would still receive and collate all my docs this way?
> 
> Pls share your views about this scenario. Thank you and God bless.
> 
> Cheers.


Pls share your timeline


----------



## keer

dahalrosan said:


> Oh my Goodness mate! One more Approval..that makes us feel elated to hear all the success stories in the forum..7 weeks is not a long time at all!
> 
> m really happy for you mate


Thank u, hope u will received ur golden mail soon.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Thanks Keer! wish you a good life ahead..


----------



## rahulmenda

mindfreak said:


> Well it would be ideal if you were to sort out your PCC and medicals as soon as possible, since that would expedite the whole process and perhaps get you a grant faster than if you were to wait for the CO to be allocated and do these procedures then.
> 
> To get your medical done, simply login here : https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login, and click on the link "organise your health examinations" and follow the steps and you shall be able to print off a referral letter. That's what you need when you go to get your medicals done!
> 
> hope that answers your question, good luck with the procedure!


well said mindfreak, :clap2::clap2:


----------



## shaikjalal

I have query.. I got my medicals done.. I called up the Hospital and they mentioned they sent the records. 
Now how can i confirm if the medicals have been received correctly and if or not it has been referred.
Is waiting for CO to confirm an only option ? :?


----------



## Sanje

cprem79 said:


> Health declaration is just a formality.
> Once you fill it and make the client declaration, then you can be able to get your referral letter.
> Print that, book an appointment and do your medicals.
> Before you do your medicals, the medical center may also ask you to make your health declaration in paper.


Tjhanks cprem.


is this mandatory ?

can i lodge the VISA and later do the Medical test without doing this medical declaration ?


----------



## mindfreak

Sanje said:


> Tjhanks cprem.
> 
> 
> is this mandatory ?
> 
> can i lodge the VISA and later do the Medical test without doing this medical declaration ?


Medical declaration is just few questions that won't take you more than 2 minutes. Upon finishing that, you can print the referral letter.


----------



## cprem79

Sanje said:


> Tjhanks cprem.
> 
> 
> is this mandatory ?
> 
> can i lodge the VISA and later do the Medical test without doing this medical declaration ?


Yes you can lodge the visa and do the medical test.
But without the medical declaration, you cannot get your referral letter.
So you have to confess your medical history and client declaration to retrieve the referral letter.


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> Medical declaration is just few questions that won't take you more than 2 minutes. Upon finishing that, you can print the referral letter.


I see you did your medicals this month, when are they going to upload your results? Any idea? I have an appointment tomorrow for my medicals test.

I am carrying

1. Referral letter
2. Form-26, Form-160
3. Passport
4. ecom login details

Enough right?

Please update!


----------



## cprem79

Vijay24 said:


> I see you did your medicals this month, when are they going to upload your results? Any idea? I have an appointment tomorrow for my medicals test.
> 
> I am carrying
> 
> 1. Referral letter
> 2. Form-26, Form-160
> 3. Passport
> 4. ecom login details
> 
> Enough right?
> 
> Please update!


The tests to be taken will be mentioned in the referral letter.
So you don't need any forms.
The TRN is mentioned in the referral letter to no need for the ecom login details.


----------



## cprem79

shaikjalal said:


> I have query.. I got my medicals done.. I called up the Hospital and they mentioned they sent the records.
> Now how can i confirm if the medicals have been received correctly and if or not it has been referred.
> Is waiting for CO to confirm an only option ? :?


Yes, the CO is the only source who can let you know whether your meds were referred or cleared.


----------



## Vijay24

cprem79 said:


> The tests to be taken will be mentioned in the referral letter.
> So you don't need any forms.
> The TRN is mentioned in the referral letter to no need for the ecom login details.


Thanks buddy. But the people from Fortis hospital said to bring the two forms. Anyways, I won't.


----------



## chandustorageadm

Vijay24 said:


> I see you did your medicals this month, when are they going to upload your results? Any idea? I have an appointment tomorrow for my medicals test.
> 
> I am carrying
> 
> 1. Referral letter
> 2. Form-26, Form-160
> 3. Passport
> 4. ecom login details
> 
> Enough right?
> 
> Please update!


Photos also needed


----------



## Vijay24

chandustorageadm said:


> Photos also needed


Ya. Right.  Forgot to update


----------



## Sanje

cprem79 said:


> Yes you can lodge the visa and do the medical test.
> But without the medical declaration, you cannot get your referral letter.
> So you have to confess your medical history and client declaration to retrieve the referral letter.


Thanks *mindfreak,Cprem.*

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## cprem79

Vijay24 said:


> Thanks buddy. But the people from Fortis hospital said to bring the two forms. Anyways, I won't.


If Fortis Hospital has the facility for e-Medicals, then you may not need the forms.
But if that facility is not available, you may have to take those forms.


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> I see you did your medicals this month, when are they going to upload your results? Any idea? I have an appointment tomorrow for my medicals test.
> 
> I am carrying
> 
> 1. Referral letter
> 2. Form-26, Form-160
> 3. Passport
> 4. ecom login details
> 
> Enough right?
> 
> Please update!


Yeah I didnt carry the forms either, but if they asked you to - u might be better off carrying them just to be on the safe side. I was also asked to bring along 3 passport sized photographs and a copy of my passport's first and last page.
And, the referral letter ofcourse. 

No need of the ecom login details


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> Yeah I didnt carry the forms either, but if they asked you to - u might be better off carrying them just to be on the safe side. I was also asked to bring along 3 passport sized photographs and a copy of my passport's first and last page.
> And, the referral letter ofcourse.
> 
> No need of the ecom login details


Great. That's cool. I will take the documents with me and get it done.


----------



## Vijay24

cprem79 said:


> If Fortis Hospital has the facility for e-Medicals, then you may not need the forms.
> But if that facility is not available, you may have to take those forms.


Sure. I shall do that!

Thanks


----------



## Deee

Congrds Devang!!!

I was just going through n saw your post. U know we both appied for the same occupation.

My Co is still not assigned. Can u plz tell me have u received any of mail b4 your grant


----------



## pradinlr

keer said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> My application was approved this afternoon at 16:00 sydney time from T33 DC . He never contacted me in the last 7 weeks. Thank you for all the helps you guys have made.
> 
> Good luck to your future
> 
> Keer


Congratulations keer :cheer2:
I wish all good luck in Ausislane:

Could you please let us know when did lodge your application?


----------



## Deee

Visa appied on 19 June. waiting for CO . Any one in the same Boat


----------



## Hyd786

Deee said:


> Visa appied on 19 June. waiting for CO . Any one in the same Boat


Hi Dee,

It will be good if you add a signature like mine  that will help us to keep a track of all the applicants who are waiting at what stage..


----------



## Hyd786

pradinlr said:


> Congratulations keer :cheer2:
> I wish all good luck in Ausislane:
> 
> Could you please let us know when did lodge your application?


Hey Pradeep,

Looks like, your Grant is on the way  lane:


----------



## robertmurray7782

Deee said:


> Visa appied on 19 June. waiting for CO . Any one in the same Boat


We're all sailing in that ship on here unfortunately.


----------



## Deee

Hyd786 said:


> Hi Dee,
> 
> It will be good if you add a signature like mine  that will help us to keep a track of all the applicants who are waiting at what stage..


Sure , I will definitely add a signature here.


----------



## rockerwin

Hi,

Reading through forum posts I find out that there are two forms to be filled for all people above 18

1. Form 1221
2. Form 80

I know form 80 is a required what about Form 1221 ?

Form 1221 asks same information as of Form 80


----------



## Deee

robertmurray7782 said:


> We're all sailing in that ship on here unfortunately.


Hey Good to hear form you.
Have you done your Mads and PCC. and can you plz list out the additional form numbers we need to fill like Form 80, Form-1221


----------



## rockerwin

Deee said:


> Sure , I will definitely add a signature here.


How to add the signature


----------



## mindfreak

rockerwin said:


> How to add the signature


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## Hyd786

rockerwin said:


> How to add the signature


Go to User CP on top of the page->settings & options-> Edit Signature..

as simple as that


----------



## gaurav7172

cprem79 said:


> If Fortis Hospital has the facility for e-Medicals, then you may not need the forms.
> But if that facility is not available, you may have to take those forms.


in pune also they say to bring two forms and 2 photos and passport copy. but when i went there, they only took 1 form with one photo pasted and they took my picture from camera to upload in emedicals.
no need to bring prescription for glasses also. and if your wife is pregnant of 3 months or more, they will take wife's chest x-ray after covering the baby with lead shield. it was nice. my wife was wearing one lead shield and so was I, and I was holding the second shield. so double shield was use for my wife.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rockerwin

Hyd786 said:


> Go to User CP on top of the page->settings & options-> Edit Signature..
> 
> as simple as that


Its giving me error that I am a new member, and i need to post more to get my membership upgraded.


----------



## mithu93ku

cprem79 said:


> Yes you can lodge the visa and do the medical test.
> But without the medical declaration, you cannot get your referral letter.
> So you have to confess your medical history and client declaration to retrieve the referral letter.


*Who should not use My Health Declarations?*
You should not use My *Health Declarations* if you:


have already lodged a visa application
do not intend to apply for a visa until later
the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.


----------



## mithu93ku

Deee said:


> Visa appied on 19 June. waiting for CO . Any one in the same Boat


Same to here!


----------



## Razaqng

keer said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> My application was approved this afternoon at 16:00 sydney time from T33 DC . He never contacted me in the last 7 weeks. Thank you for all the helps you guys have made.
> 
> Good luck to your future
> 
> Keer


@keer,congratulations at last your worries are over.All the best for the future.

Could you pls share your timeline.Cheers.


----------



## gaurav7172

robertmurray7782 said:


> We're all sailing in that ship on here unfortunately.


I see ourselves as super mario trying to reach the queen. and our remotes are in the hand of our case officers and they just have funtime playing with us and scarring us before giving us the grant.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## keer

pradinlr said:


> Congratulations keer :cheer2:
> I wish all good luck in Ausislane:
> 
> Could you please let us know when did lodge your application?


I loged my visa on 18 th of May, did my medical on 24th of May. Visa grant 3 weeks after CO allocated. Thank u, hope u will hear good news shortly.


----------



## keer

Razaqng said:


> @keer,congratulations at last your worries are over.All the best for the future.
> 
> Could you pls share your timeline.Cheers.


Thank u brother, hope u get you grant soon. I applied my visa on 18 th of May. Medical done 24th May, PCC 13rd of June. DC never contacted me as u know. I have 65 point and onshore. 3 years Australia working experience, Australia bachelor degree. I applied my visa via agency. All the best for future brother.


----------



## Razaqng

keer said:


> I loged my visa on 18 th of May, did my medical on 24th of May. Visa grant 3 weeks after CO allocated. Thank u, hope u will hear good news shortly.


Am so happy for you keer.Did you contact DC today?


----------



## ranjith47

cprem79 said:


> Yes, the CO is the only source who can let you know whether your meds were referred or cleared.


cprem... I see that you're waiting for your Medicals referrals to be completed isnt it!?

would you be able to tell if your Case officer mentioned how long it would take to get through this process?

I was borderlining high blood pressure, was told to destress by the doctors and the nurses and they took another reading an hour later an the nurse said it was upper normal or something... 
I do not know if my case has been referred as I do not have a CO yet but thought id ask you since you have something similar.

Man i shouldnt have eaten the delicious buffet the day before my medicals.!!

I hope im not referred. This is the last thing I want to happen since my wait for a permanent visa from June 3rd and for my plans of getting back to Australia as soon as i can;


----------



## robertmurray7782

gaurav7172 said:


> I see ourselves as super mario trying to reach the queen. and our remotes are in the hand of our case officers and they just have funtime playing with us and scarring us before giving us the grant.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


This made me laugh. Hopefully we'll get a star and zoom through all obstacles!


----------



## australia.ind

ranjith47 said:


> cprem... I see that you're waiting for your Medicals referrals to be completed isnt it!?
> 
> would you be able to tell if your Case officer mentioned how long it would take to get through this process?
> 
> I was borderlining high blood pressure, was told to destress by the doctors and the nurses and they took another reading an hour later an the nurse said it was upper normal or something...
> I do not know if my case has been referred as I do not have a CO yet but thought id ask you since you have something similar.
> 
> Man i shouldnt have eaten the delicious buffet the day before my medicals.!!
> 
> I hope im not referred. This is the last thing I want to happen since my wait for a permanent visa from June 3rd and for my plans for getting back to Australia.


Samething happened to my husband..they asked us to come back next day as it was late the day b4,we went and his BP was normal,but they didn't agree,asked us to go thru all additional tests and everything was normal .

and finally referred ..he was lit anxious ,tensed during examination as the receptionist was rude...but tehy didn't accept.he doesn't have any history of hypertension ,also now he doesn't have high BP and not on any medication.The worst thing is my husband is a General physician


----------



## cprem79

ranjith47 said:


> cprem... I see that you're waiting for your Medicals referrals to be completed isnt it!?
> 
> would you be able to tell if your Case officer mentioned how long it would take to get through this process?
> 
> I was borderlining high blood pressure, was told to destress by the doctors and the nurses and they took another reading an hour later an the nurse said it was upper normal or something...
> I do not know if my case has been referred as I do not have a CO yet but thought id ask you since you have something similar.
> 
> Man i shouldnt have eaten the delicious buffet the day before my medicals.!!
> 
> I hope im not referred. This is the last thing I want to happen since my wait for a permanent visa from June 3rd and for my plans of getting back to Australia as soon as i can;


Ranjith,

My CO just outlined that my wife's and my meds are referred.
When asked how long, she said that she is unable to answer that.
On July 3rd, she told me that currently MOC are processing the referred applications between March 26th and June 20th.
If you have hypertension, even how mild it maybe, it is bound to be referred.
This is my firm belief since my case is also same.


----------



## keer

Razaqng said:


> Am so happy for you keer.Did you contact DC today?


No, I didn't. My agent rang me around 18:00 and tell me the good news. I think u will get approval soon, maybe tomorrow or next week. Nothing really we can do, just wait and pray.good luck brother.


----------



## ehanu009

lets hope the 1000th page of this thread will have a grant news from someone :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gaurav7172

keer said:


> No, I didn't. My agent rang me around 18:00 and tell me the good news. I think u will get approval soon, maybe tomorrow or next week. Nothing really we can do, just wait and pray.good luck brother.


congratulations and good luck ahead keer. now you can have kheer(indian sweet dish) and then australian beer in celebration.
And also try chinese fortune cookies just for fun 
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## mindfreak

gaurav7172 said:


> congratulations and good luck ahead keer. now you can have kheer(indian sweet dish) and then australian beer in celebration.
> And also try chinese fortune cookies just for fun
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


lol pass on some weed to me as well mate haha


----------



## gaurav7172

mindfreak said:


> lol pass on some weed to me as well mate haha


mate if you are going to western australia, then you definitely will need weed. yeaaah. hare krishna hare ram. 

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> lol pass on some weed to me as well mate haha


Weed or kheer?


----------



## Finn-in-web

mindfreak said:


> Well it would be ideal if you were to sort out your PCC and medicals as soon as possible, since that would expedite the whole process and perhaps get you a grant faster than if you were to wait for the CO to be allocated and do these procedures then.
> 
> To get your medical done, simply login here : https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login, and click on the link "organise your health examinations" and follow the steps and you shall be able to print off a referral letter. That's what you need when you go to get your medicals done!
> 
> hope that answers your question, good luck with the procedure!


Thanks. This answer is perfect. Although I'm a bit surprised, that none of these information is provided in the acknoledgement letter after paying the bill.


----------



## DinaliDavid

pradinlr said:


> Hi DinaliDavid
> 
> ACK !!
> What do you mean by ACK ?
> You mean email on CO allocation ?


ack = acknowledgement


----------



## jogiyogi

australia.ind said:


> Samething happened to my husband..they asked us to come back next day as it was late the day b4,we went and his BP was normal,but they didn't agree,asked us to go thru all additional tests and everything was normal .
> 
> and finally referred ..he was lit anxious ,tensed during examination as the receptionist was rude...but tehy didn't accept.he doesn't have any history of hypertension ,also now he doesn't have high BP and not on any medication.The worst thing is my husband is a General physician


Hi australia.ind, the last sentence of your comment is awesome.


----------



## DinaliDavid

keer said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> My application was approved this afternoon at 16:00 sydney time from T33 DC . He never contacted me in the last 7 weeks. Thank you for all the helps you guys have made.
> 
> Good luck to your future
> 
> Keer


congrats keer - and blessings for your new life


----------



## Rocky Balboa

DinaliDavid said:


> congrats keer - and blessings for your new life


Soon there will be flurry of congrats for you too Dinali..hopefully next week..In July for sure..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DinaliDavid

keer said:


> Thank u, hope u will received ur golden mail soon.


Could you share your timeline pls?


----------



## DinaliDavid

cprem79 said:


> If Fortis Hospital has the facility for e-Medicals, then you may not need the forms.
> But if that facility is not available, you may have to take those forms.


If they asked for forms - take them - we had to take forms for ours even though the results were sent online - it could be just a hospital procedure or something. doesn't hurt - you can always throw it away if you don't eventually need them


----------



## DinaliDavid

dahalrosan said:


> Soon there will be flurry of congrats for you too Dinali..hopefully next week..In July for sure..:fingerscrossed:


maybe tomorrow....maybe the day after tomorrow.....or the day after that.....sigh!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Yeah. Definitely. See I am a psychic..so i give you one in advance..


----------



## Mjt

U vl b able to edit signature after 5 posts...


----------



## Mjt

Me too sailing in d same boat...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Mjt said:


> U vl b able to edit signature after 5 posts...


Your signature shows that your acknowledgement was sent after 7 days..However, I received an automated email immediately after the payment was done..with two files visa application summary and acknowledgement of valid application.

Why did it take 7 days for you to receive that automated email?


----------



## Mjt

Hmmm i don't have any idea y did it tk a week to recv my application... Hope it does not take so long for grant... Fingers crossed...


----------



## Finn-in-web

Hi

I happen to have one more small question:
In the Medical report, I made a small (but probably important) typo. No I cannot change it anymore (I just can print out the report with the typo). Is this something I should worry about, or can I just ammend it by hand? I mean is this version of the report already transmitted to DIAC or will they just receive a report from the doctor (where I hopefully can correct this smal mistake).


----------



## cprem79

Finn-in-web said:


> Hi
> 
> I happen to have one more small question:
> In the Medical report, I made a small (but probably important) typo. No I cannot change it anymore (I just can print out the report with the typo). Is this something I should worry about, or can I just ammend it by hand? I mean is this version of the report already transmitted to DIAC or will they just receive a report from the doctor (where I hopefully can correct this smal mistake).


Don't worry about that.
That medical report is only fo the medical center's reference.
The results sent by the medical center to DIAC would be final and valid.


----------



## aus82

Guys,
Finally got the GRANT mail yesterday morning. Nobody did employment verification or any kind of checks. 
Now the journey begins .....
Thanks to all on this forum!


----------



## Australia1

frodo12 said:


> Great to hear that your CO allocation is complete. i just hope mine is done in a couple of days as well :fingerscrossed:


Ideally you should hear something tomorrow as you have applied 1 day after me...pray that it does happen.


----------



## Ajithkumarm

Do you have an idea about how medicals .. work? .. this is pertaining to 190 subclass visa


----------



## keer

DinaliDavid said:


> congrats keer - and blessings for your new life


Thank u , hope u will get ur grant soon.good luck.


----------



## asherasher

Hey Chandustorageadm,

Thanks for the Advise for PCC i got my PCC today and uploaded the same and now i am waiting for the golden email as all the requested documents have been shared with CO.

Best of Luck to you an everyone on this Forum.

Regards,
Asher


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi, 
All Visa Applicants plz fill the below given excel sheet. It will give a clear idea of timelime. Plz Fill clearly

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=7


----------



## asherasher

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> Your consultant didn't upload the docs before?
> I would recommend to send an email CO directly.
> I believe SN means state nominated.
> Though u book the slot for PCC.you may can goto passport office before the sheduled date.
> They may allow PCC anytime between 9 to 1PM


Hey Chandustorageadm,

Thanks for the Advise for PCC i got my PCC today and uploaded the same and now i am waiting for the golden email as all the requested documents have been shared with CO.

Best of Luck to you an everyone on this Forum.

Regards,
Asher


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> Hi,
> All Visa Applicants plz fill the below given excel sheet. It will give a clear idea of timelime. Plz Fill clearly
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc#gid=7


How do I fill it ? how to add my details ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Now, it says i dont have permission to access this item?


----------



## zdeveloper

keer said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> My application was approved this afternoon at 16:00 sydney time from T33 DC . He never contacted me in the last 7 weeks. Thank you for all the helps you guys have made.
> 
> Good luck to your future
> 
> Keer


Congratulations Keer, Could you please list the documents that you uploaded... My Case Officer is same as yours, and my applications date is 18th May too. Please do let me know...


----------



## mithu93ku

dahalrosan said:


> Now, it says i dont have permission to access this item?


me too denied to access the sheet.


----------



## rahul897

aus82 said:


> Guys,
> Finally got the GRANT mail yesterday morning. Nobody did employment verification or any kind of checks.
> Now the journey begins .....
> Thanks to all on this forum!


how many points did u claim,?
if no emp verification or security checks or no meds referred,then y did it take this long for grant


----------



## chandustorageadm

asherasher said:


> Hey Chandustorageadm,
> 
> Thanks for the Advise for PCC i got my PCC today and uploaded the same and now i am waiting for the golden email as all the requested documents have been shared with CO.
> 
> Best of Luck to you an everyone on this Forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Asher


Ok.Now It is time to revise your tech skills. we would get grant for sure. next and major task is to crack the first job in Aus. which is not an easy. people who are trying there told me..will keep you posted if any update is there on VISA status..


----------



## chandustorageadm

Mjt said:


> Hmmm i don't have any idea y did it tk a week to recv my application... Hope it does not take so long for grant... Fingers crossed...


Mjt,
As soon as we submit the application, we received the ack of application. it should be an automatic message. I belive there should an issues with the system during that time..that doesn't make any diffirence. you are in track now, will get the grant soon..


----------



## mindfreak

is it safe to assume that if your just one person on the application, chances are you would get a grant before someone who has spouse and kids on the application? 

and is there a priority based on the ANZSCO code?

or are the applications processed as they are received?

what are your takes on these questions guys, would make an interesting topic!


----------



## Mjt

chandustorageadm said:


> Mjt,
> As soon as we submit the application, we received the ack of application. it should be an automatic message. I belive there should an issues with the system during that time..that doesn't make any diffirence. you are in track now, will get the grant soon..


Ohh ok... I guess it vl tk atleast a mnth from now as keer got grant today who applied on 18th may... Stl hv to wait for a month, i guess... Wait is killing me nw...


----------



## ehanu009

tanvir1667 said:


> lets hope the 1000th page of this thread will have a grant news from someone :fingerscrossed:





rahul897 said:


> how many points did u claim,?
> if no emp verification or security checks or no meds referred,then y did it take this long for grant


because otherwise this won't come on the 1000th page as I told you guys


----------



## asherasher

Hey chandustorageadm,

I'll be requesting my current company to transfer my current role and continue in Sydney.
i am pretty sure they would agree.

regards,
Asher


----------



## keer

zdeveloper said:


> Congratulations Keer, Could you please list the documents that you uploaded... My Case Officer is same as yours, and my applications date is 18th May too. Please do let me know...


Payslip 12 month, employer reference letter, current work contract, previous employer work contract, previous employer reference letter, ielts, birth certificate, ANMAC assessment. Passport photo page, current visa page, Australia bachelor qualification, academic transcription, degree complete letter, PCC, form 80, previous name notarization.


----------



## keer

zdeveloper said:


> Congratulations Keer, Could you please list the documents that you uploaded... My Case Officer is same as yours, and my applications date is 18th May too. Please do let me know...


I think u will get ur grant soon, good luck brother, and thank u.


----------



## ehanu009

aus82 said:


> Guys,
> Finally got the GRANT mail yesterday morning. Nobody did employment verification or any kind of checks.
> Now the journey begins .....
> Thanks to all on this forum!


looks like you got your grant too early 

just kidding. big congrats on your hassle-free achievement. all the best


----------



## gprotima

Hi ,

I have submitted EOI for 190 visa this 3rd july ,can anyone tell me how long will take to get invitation ? And i have not selected any particular state but selected the option "any".. Any suggestion on when do i need to approach a state for sponsorship would be appreciated .. 

thanks


----------



## ashanti7311

Somebody must get grant today.


----------



## asherasher

Has anyone seen such email before or am i the first one ??

Got this email from my Case officer after i submitted the PCC

Thank you for your email.

All documents have been received. Your application continues to undergo routine verification and processing and an outcome will be made available at the earliest opportunity.

Kind Regards

XXXXXXXXX T33


----------



## cprem79

aus82 said:


> Guys,
> Finally got the GRANT mail yesterday morning. Nobody did employment verification or any kind of checks.
> Now the journey begins .....
> Thanks to all on this forum!


Congratulations.
You got the grant on the 1000th page of this thread.
All the best for your future~


----------



## qaiser

Hi.... within 30 days u will get a mail from your case officer assigned. ....


----------



## mithu93ku

Expecting someone will get Grant Today! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Yeah. FriDay=Grantay


----------



## Rocky Balboa

qaiser said:


> Hi.... within 30 days u will get a mail from your case officer assigned. ....


Some have got in 4 days someone haven't got one in 45 days or even more..some have never had one and directly got the grant..there is no hard and fast rule..

its all DICEY at DIAC


----------



## DinaliDavid

Mjt said:


> Ohh ok... I guess it vl tk atleast a mnth from now as keer got grant today who applied on 18th may... Stl hv to wait for a month, i guess... Wait is killing me nw...


It doesn't work that way - in fact I am pretty confused about what their system of elimination really is - many people who applied in the first week of June and around the time I applied (24th May) had already got their grants before keer got it....but some of us who applied in May are still waiting!!!.....I guess it depend on whether you get allocated to brisbane or adelaide and then also on the CO - some COs are really quick and some are super slow. So really there's no way to know - just glue your eyes on the computer and count sheep!
OR keep doing what you're doing and when it suits them they will be so kind as to end your suspense.....


----------



## DinaliDavid

dahalrosan said:


> Some have got in 4 days someone haven't got one in 45 days or even more..some have never had one and directly got the grant..there is no hard and fast rule..
> 
> its all DICEY at DIAC


LOL - If only DIAC knew how many jibes are made at them on this forum


----------



## australia.ind

Guys any grant,med clearance today?


----------



## mithu93ku

*DinaliDavid* is the right expat to get grant Today! Hoping for her for the best from the core of my heart! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DinaliDavid

mithu93ku said:


> *DinaliDavid* is the right expat to get grant Today! Hoping for her for the best from the core of my heart! :fingerscrossed:


Thanks....I hope so too....but i have a feeling there will be a flurry of grants today - like last friday


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

Please visit the bellow location.

VISIT

once place for all the information related to 15 July 2013.

Cheers.

xxx


----------



## SailOZ

mithu93ku said:


> DinaliDavid is the right expat to get grant Today! Hoping for her for the best from the core of my heart! :fingerscrossed:


who is DinaliDavid? 

whoever she is, wish her the very best!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mandeeps

asherasher said:


> Hey chandustorageadm,
> 
> I'll be requesting my current company to transfer my current role and continue in Sydney.
> i am pretty sure they would agree.
> 
> regards,
> Asher


If u don't mind, could u share your company name


----------



## aussiemozz

mithu93ku said:


> *DinaliDavid* is the right expat to get grant Today! Hoping for her for the best from the core of my heart! :fingerscrossed:


Sorry DinaliDavid. Not this Friday.


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> is it safe to assume that if your just one person on the application, chances are you would get a grant before someone who has spouse and kids on the application?
> 
> and is there a priority based on the ANZSCO code?
> 
> or are the applications processed as they are received?
> 
> what are your takes on these questions guys, would make an interesting topic!


Even I would like to know about this?

Will it be selected on points basis or occupation wise or state wise or first come first review application?


----------



## chandustorageadm

asherasher said:


> Hey chandustorageadm,
> 
> I'll be requesting my current company to transfer my current role and continue in Sydney.
> i am pretty sure they would agree.
> 
> regards,
> Asher


Good..
Intact it's the best way to enter Aus..


----------



## fsb

In my organize your health examinations link it still shows that I need to print the referral letter, however I completed my meds 2 weeks back and it is still not there, anyone else experiencing that


----------



## ashanti7311

fsb said:


> In my organize your health examinations link it still shows that I need to print the referral letter, however I completed my meds 2 weeks back and it is still not there, anyone else experiencing that


Yep me to. I completed medicals on 21st june, i contacted Diac and they confirmed they received medical report on 3rd july, but yet the link is still there, they have not uploaded it yet,


----------



## fsb

ashanti7311 said:


> Yep me to. I completed medicals on 21st june, i contacted Diac and they confirmed they received medical report on 3rd july, but yet the link is still there, they have not uploaded it yet,


Whew, thanks that is a relief


----------



## rahul897

australia.ind said:


> Guys any grant,med clearance today?


hi im new to this forum,u have applied long ago,did u contact ur CO,if yes then wat did he say part from meds being referred,how long it takes for ur file to get processed


----------



## Mishil

Hi guys. I am applying on 190 visa.Can anyone please tell me about ict job prospects in adelaide ?


----------



## DinaliDavid

Vijay24 said:


> Even I would like to know about this?
> 
> Will it be selected on points basis or occupation wise or state wise or first come first review application?


Well we know for sure it's not first come first serve since so many who applied in May (case in point - myself) have not even got CO allocated while many who applied in June have already got their grant.
It also cannot be based on points because many who had 60-65 points and applied end May/Beginning June have got their grants while some who got 75-85 points (case in point - myself) have not.
So i guess it really depends on where you have been assigned to and who your CO is.
Anyone know whether single applicants get priority over families?


----------



## Mishil

Can anyone tell me about ict job prospects in adelaide? I am applying under 190 visa.


----------



## Vijay24

DinaliDavid said:


> Well we know for sure it's not first come first serve since so many who applied in May (case in point - myself) have not even got CO allocated while many who applied in June have already got their grant.
> It also cannot be based on points because many who had 60-65 points and applied end May/Beginning June have got their grants while some who got 75-85 points (case in point - myself) have not.
> So i guess it really depends on where you have been assigned to and who your CO is.
> Anyone know whether single applicants get priority over families?




Hmm tough to guess now!


----------



## fsb

Anyone else checking their email 100 times a day to see if there is any good news


----------



## ashanti7311

fsb said:


> Anyone else checking their email 100 times a day to see if there is any good news


Yep, its driving me crazy.


----------



## haryk

cprem79 said:


> Ranjith,
> 
> My CO just outlined that my wife's and my meds are referred.
> When asked how long, she said that she is unable to answer that.
> On July 3rd, she told me that currently MOC are processing the referred applications between March 26th and June 20th.
> If you have hypertension, even how mild it maybe, it is bound to be referred.
> This is my firm belief since my case is also same.


hi when did u called DIAC ? becoz i went for medicals and uploaded on 26th March.. my medicals were referred in some time April month... waiting for my medicals to be cleared..


----------



## haryk

tanvir1667 said:


> lets hope the 1000th page of this thread will have a grant news from someone :fingerscrossed:


hmmm I though by the time it reaches 1000th page I should get my grant  but still waiting


----------



## mithu93ku

fsb said:


> Anyone else checking their email 100 times a day to see if there is any good news


My email alert is working for 24/7 on various devices! :ranger:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> My email alert is working for 24/7 on various devices! :ranger:


You Rock mate :rockon:


----------



## cprem79

haryk said:


> hi when did u called DIAC ? becoz i went for medicals and uploaded on 26th March.. my medicals were referred in some time April month... waiting for my medicals to be cleared..


It was July3rd as I denoted.
But my CO couldn't give me an exact timeframe when my meds can be cleared.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

DinaliDavid said:


> Well we know for sure it's not first come first serve since so many who applied in May (case in point - myself) have not even got CO allocated while many who applied in June have already got their grant.
> It also cannot be based on points because many who had 60-65 points and applied end May/Beginning June have got their grants while some who got 75-85 points (case in point - myself) have not.
> So i guess it really depends on where you have been assigned to and who your CO is.
> Anyone know whether single applicants get priority over families?


I, on behalf of the whole Forum, pray to Allaha, Jesus, Mohammad, Buddha, Confucius, Brahman, Bishnu, Mahesh and the most important God of all CO who is handling DinaliDavid's case to grant her a Visa TODAY its driving us all crazy


----------



## fsb

mithu93ku said:


> My email alert is working for 24/7 on various devices! :ranger:


Mine too. But when I click on the mail icon in my phone and its someone else makes me even more


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Mishil said:


> Can anyone tell me about ict job prospects in adelaide? I am applying under 190 visa.


I will be going to Adelaide if granted a visa..am curious about employment opportunities in Environmental sector.


----------



## DinaliDavid

dahalrosan said:


> i, on behalf of the whole forum, pray to allaha, jesus, mohammad, buddha, confucius, brahman, bishnu, mahesh and the most important god of all co who is handling dinalidavid's case to grant her a visa today Its driving us all crazy


lol:d


----------



## DinaliDavid

ICT job prospects in Adelaide - the last I heard were not that great.
I am not in ICT myself though - but this is what i was told by a friend who lives there.


----------



## Vijay24

fsb said:


> Mine too. But when I click on the mail icon in my phone and its someone else makes me even more


I have Nexus phone and it is gmail enabled. Every notification sound excites me


----------



## fsb

DinaliDavid said:


> Well we know for sure it's not first come first serve since so many who applied in May (case in point - myself) have not even got CO allocated while many who applied in June have already got their grant.
> It also cannot be based on points because many who had 60-65 points and applied end May/Beginning June have got their grants while some who got 75-85 points (case in point - myself) have not.
> So i guess it really depends on where you have been assigned to and who your CO is.
> Anyone know whether single applicants get priority over families?


Hey

Did you call DIAC to check your status yet? Its been over 5 weeks:boink:


----------



## gaurav7172

its very difficult to say how they are processing. as I am a May applicant but still waiting. I don't know whether my CO RL is laying eggs on my file or using it to smoke weed  .
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## keer

:ranger:


gaurav7172 said:


> congratulations and good luck ahead keer. now you can have kheer(indian sweet dish) and then australian beer in celebration.
> And also try chinese fortune cookies just for fun
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Haha, thank u, hope u get ur grant soon, good luck.


----------



## gaurav7172

Just spoke to my consultant and she told me that my case officer is on leave for 2 weeks. :spit:  AAAAAAAARRRGGGGGHHHHHH
will someone find her and glue her to the chair and make her give us the grant. And then she can go to Mount everest or Mars. And I will book her tickets first class and one way only on my expense. 
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## pradinlr

gaurav7172 said:


> Just spoke to my consultant and she told me that my case officer is on leave for 2 weeks. :spit:  AAAAAAAARRRGGGGGHHHHHH
> will someone find her and glue her to the chair and make her give us the grant. And then she can go to Mount everest or Mars. And I will book her tickets first class and one way only on my expense.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


aha aha


----------



## haryk

cprem79 said:


> It was July3rd as I denoted.
> But my CO couldn't give me an exact timeframe when my meds can be cleared.


ok Thanks Prem..


----------



## DinaliDavid

gaurav7172 said:


> its very difficult to say how they are processing. as I am a May applicant but still waiting. I don't know whether my CO RL is laying eggs on my file or using it to smoke weed  .
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


HAHA - mental picture forming in my mind


----------



## DinaliDavid

fsb said:


> Hey
> 
> Did you call DIAC to check your status yet? Its been over 5 weeks:boink:


my agent called the day before yesterday and gave up after being kept on hold 1 1/2 hours. then she called again yesterday and they told her they will send an email response today.....so let's see


----------



## fsb

DinaliDavid said:


> my agent called the day before yesterday and gave up after being kept on hold 1 1/2 hours. then she called again yesterday and they told her they will send an email response today.....so let's see


Good luck. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DinaliDavid

gaurav7172 said:


> Just spoke to my consultant and she told me that my case officer is on leave for 2 weeks. :spit:  AAAAAAAARRRGGGGGHHHHHH
> will someone find her and glue her to the chair and make her give us the grant. And then she can go to Mount everest or Mars. And I will book her tickets first class and one way only on my expense.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


LOL - playing with power these CO's - just a good as politicians!
I guess you and i probably have the same CO cos 7 weeks down the line i am inclined to think that he/she must have gone in to hibernation - it's winter in aussy after all.


----------



## gaurav7172

DinaliDavid said:


> LOL - playing with power these CO's - just a good as politicians!
> I guess you and i probably have the same CO cos 7 weeks down the line i am inclined to think that he/she must have gone in to hibernation - it's winter in aussy after all.


for many species, mating season starts in winter. may be she went on holiday with one of the applicant for same reason  . baby if you want grant, then come to MAMA
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## kish199

*CO*

When can we expect to get a CO assigned for 190 visa
is it 5 weeks or beyond 5 weeks


----------



## gaurav7172

kish199 said:


> When can we expect to get a CO assigned for 190 visa
> is it 5 weeks or beyond 5 weeks


try to bribe god and may be you will get co before 5 weeks. otherwise DIAC says 6 months 
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## kish199

*CO allocation*

CO allocation shud happen within 5 weeks
am i right?


----------



## harshaldesai

Guys,

I have a doubt and this feels like the perfect place to get the answers. We recd our invitation to apply for subclass 189 last week. We have a time frame till Aug 30th 2013 and we plan to make the application around 2nd week August. Now i just want to know that when do we have to pay the $3060? Is it along with the application or at a later stage? 

Thanks.


----------



## niha

*Niha*

Hi guys..

I'm new to this forum... visa 189 lodged 11 May 2013 and front loaded all d documents including PCC and form 80... meds done on 25th june... still no CO allotted... I called DIAC last week and they said CO must be allotted by this time and CO will contact only if they needed something.... Im totally confused...


----------



## fsb

kish199 said:


> CO allocation shud happen within 5 weeks
> am i right?


Visa 190 is eligible for priority processing and the CO is normally assigned in 5 weeks of time and if not that is when you can query with DIAC regarding your case. The total time of processing is however mentioned as 6 months. Hope this helps. 

Client Service Charter


----------



## Mishil

*190 Application*

Hi Guys can anyone tell me about ICT job prospects in adelaide ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

While uploading Translated Documents, do we have to upload original document as well? How do we reduce the size of pdf's my file is too big..6 MB and its taking forever..


----------



## jose2012

Ooooops....oh god...
Got my grant today... From the my silent Co from bris 33..

Thanks guys.... For all ur help..
Applied on 18/may. Med got referred. Grant today...


----------



## fsb

dahalrosan said:


> While uploading Translated Documents, do we have to upload original document as well? How do we reduce the size of pdf's my file is too big..6 MB and its taking forever..


You could just upload the translated docs, however I think they need to be notorized. You could copy the doc and save as a .jpg which will reduce the file size.


----------



## ranjith47

jose2012 said:


> Ooooops....oh god...
> Got my grant today... From the my silent Co from bris 33..
> 
> Thanks guys.... For all ur help..
> Applied on 18/may. Med got referred. Grant today...


Jose ,
Congrats firstly.

Would you be able to give a timeline for your Visa application. I see your overall processing period is within 8 weeks. So if you'd let us know if you were alloted a CO at all and when you submitted your meds, it could help in calculating how the CO's are working their cases..
I am however assuming you were not alloted a case officer and she went straight for a grant from what i understand.

anyways,, its good to know Case Officers are still alive and working..
All the best to you .


----------



## mithu93ku

jose2012 said:


> Ooooops....oh god...
> Got my grant today... From the my silent Co from bris 33..
> 
> Thanks guys.... For all ur help..
> Applied on 18/may. Med got referred. Grant today...


Congratulation Mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a doubt and this feels like the perfect place to get the answers. We recd our invitation to apply for subclass 189 last week. We have a time frame till Aug 30th 2013 and we plan to make the application around 2nd week August. Now i just want to know that when do we have to pay the $3060? Is it along with the application or at a later stage?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

The amount will be payed when you are lodging the application. The last step for submission of the application will be payment and will be done at the same time. No later payment 


Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## jose2012

Thanks Ranjith. I got my co alloted on 30 may. Co never contacted and silently gave grant today..
Timeline. Visa applied : 18/05,co allotment: 30/05. Med got referred: in june, grant: today...


----------



## harshaldesai

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi,
> 
> The amount will be payed when you are lodging the application. The last step for submission of the application will be payment and will be done at the same time. No later payment
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Abhishek


Thanks Abhishek. Was really helpful.


----------



## pradinlr

jose2012 said:


> Ooooops....oh god...
> Got my grant today... From the my silent Co from bris 33..
> 
> Thanks guys.... For all ur help..
> Applied on 18/may. Med got referred. Grant today...


Hearty Congrats jose2012 :clap2::clap2:
Wish you all good luck buddy.

Finally one grant on friday EOB.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

niha said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I'm new to this forum... visa 189 lodged 11 May 2013 and front loaded all d documents including PCC and form 80... meds done on 25th june... still no CO allotted... I called DIAC last week and they said CO must be allotted by this time and CO will contact only if they needed something.... Im totally confused...


Hi,

Generally the CO gets assigned in a months time but may take more than that also. Once the CO is assigned he/she will work on your application and will contact you only if he/she requires any extra document. I have read in this forum that people gets Grant mail directly if all the documents provided by them are correct and CO does not require any other document.


Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## Hyd786

jose2012 said:


> Thanks Ranjith. I got my co alloted on 30 may. Co never contacted and silently gave grant today..
> Timeline. Visa applied : 18/05,co allotment: 30/05. Med got referred: in june, grant: today...


Hey Jose,

Congrats and good luck for the journey ahead.

Just wanted to know two things. 

1. If your CO never called you and was silent, how did you come to know that you were allocated a CO?
2. What did you mean by Medicals got referred?


----------



## surinsin

Hi All,

This is really a great thread for people waiting for Grants. Let me add myself to the club as I am also waiting for visa grant. 

Application Lodged: 30th Apr'13
CO assigned: 20th May'13
All Docs Submitted 
Medicals Done: 4th Jun'13
Grant: Waiting.........

When I open my medical information sheet I am geeting "This health case has been sent to DIAC on 28th Jun'13" and after that Silence  ...Also I am getting the status "recommended or requested" in front of all documents. 

Please Suggest.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## DinaliDavid

Mishil said:


> Hi Guys can anyone tell me about ICT job prospects in adelaide ?


not great is what i've been told - but get a few more opinions before you get nervous.


----------



## DinaliDavid

jose2012 said:


> ooooops....oh god...
> Got my grant today... From the my silent co from bris 33..
> 
> Thanks guys.... For all ur help..
> Applied on 18/may. Med got referred. Grant today...


congrats!!!!! .....


----------



## ranjith47

jose2012 said:


> Thanks Ranjith. I got my co alloted on 30 may. Co never contacted and silently gave grant today..
> Timeline. Visa applied : 18/05,co allotment: 30/05. Med got referred: in june, grant: today...


IF you're medicals got referred in June and you have got a grant in July, this means that Medical referrals are not taking that long as it used to before.

If cprem is reading this,, why do you think you're still waiting for a med referral then!? 

Anyways, Thanks Jose . Valuable info there from you!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

fsb said:


> You could just upload the translated docs, however I think they need to be notorized. You could copy the doc and save as a .jpg which will reduce the file size.



Thanks, I am just uploading the Translated Notarized Doc as you suggested. However, saving the doc as .jpg doesnt reduce the file size. I am using online software smallpdf.com. I got this notice.

"We compressed your file to 189.01KB. It was 2.56MB before. That's only 8% of its original size. Awesome!"


----------



## Hyd786

DinaliDavid said:


> not great is what i've been told - but get a few more opinions before you get nervous.


Loved the Optimism in your signature for Co/Grant: May be today's the day 

May be you should keep that signature till you get the Grant


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Exactly! Tomorrow never comes..


----------



## cprem79

ranjith47 said:


> IF you're medicals got referred in June and you have got a grant in July, this means that Medical referrals are not taking that long as it used to before.
> 
> If cprem is reading this,, why do you think you're still waiting for a med referral then!?
> 
> Anyways, Thanks Jose . Valuable info there from you!


Mine is 189 visa application. So it is next priority to 190.
My medicals were referred as per information from my CO.
She also confirmed that all the other documents are intact.
I guess she may be on vacation now.
I have one more 189 co-applicant (Venukumar) who applied before me and got his meds referred and same CO with me.
He is also waiting for grant.
The irony is the priority.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Its only 5 pm in Adelaide. Who knows you may get a grant in half an hour..On fridays, they work overtime


----------



## cprem79

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is really a great thread for people waiting for Grants. Let me add myself to the club as I am also waiting for visa grant.
> 
> Application Lodged: 30th Apr'13
> CO assigned: 20th May'13
> All Docs Submitted
> Medicals Done: 4th Jun'13
> Grant: Waiting.........
> 
> When I open my medical information sheet I am geeting "This health case has been sent to DIAC on 28th Jun'13" and after that Silence  ...Also I am getting the status "recommended or requested" in front of all documents.
> 
> Please Suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


That status is common for most of the applicants who have done their meds.
Moreover, after the system upgrade on July 1st, the medical link displays the report in that fashion.
By the way, have you been allotted a CO?
Please check with CO whether your meds are auto cleared or referred.
Requested status is done by your CO.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Sorry, above posting aimed at Dinali. forgot to quote


----------



## surinsin

Yes CO has been allocated on 20th May'13. I cannot contact CO directly as I applied through agent. My agent said that they already email my CO. Dont know how true it is as they dont involve me neither they send me they copy of email.
BTW is there any way that I can take my consent back to handle my case directly as my Agent is really bad.

Thanks and Regards,
Suri.


----------



## ranjith47

cprem79 said:


> Mine is 189 visa application. So it is next priority to 190.
> My medicals were referred as per information from my CO.
> She also confirmed that all the other documents are intact.
> I guess she may be on vacation now.
> I have one more 189 co-applicant (Venukumar) who applied before me and got his meds referred and same CO with me.
> He is also waiting for grant.
> The irony is the priority.


cprem,, i dont understand why there is priorities in place even after the Case officer has been assigned! It doesnt make any professional sense.

Everyone wants processing done asap and to get things organized they've put in place priority processing. But once a CO has been assigned, she / he should look at ways to clear their files. Also, I dont think priorities will be applicable to Medical Referrals at the MOC. 
But anyways,, i still find the whole system a bit disorganized and a mystery to decode to a certain extent.. its not exactly transparent and user friendly as i would call it.


----------



## australia.ind

surinsin said:


> Yes CO has been allocated on 20th May'13. I cannot contact CO directly as I applied through agent. My agent said that they already email my CO. Dont know how true it is as they dont involve me neither they send me they copy of email.
> BTW is there any way that I can take my consent back to handle my case directly as my Agent is really bad.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Suri.


Even we applied thru agent..worst thing we paid them 1 lac...I feel really bad..they messed up everything...finally i fought with them and got the userid and password 
are u from chennai...if so which agent


----------



## rahul897

australia.ind said:


> Even we applied thru agent..worst thing we paid them 1 lac...I feel really bad..they messed up everything...finally i fought with them and got the userid and password
> are u from chennai...if so which agent


they messed up everything-what did they do


----------



## ivetka233

Any grant today? or CO?

Nothing for me start my 6th week next week,, hope all of us in first Invitation June will come to play next week, lot of people said 6th week you got CO.


----------



## mayankp

surinsin said:


> Yes CO has been allocated on 20th May'13. I cannot contact CO directly as I applied through agent. My agent said that they already email my CO. Dont know how true it is as they dont involve me neither they send me they copy of email.
> BTW is there any way that I can take my consent back to handle my case directly as my Agent is really bad.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Suri.


This is wrong, the agent should keep you informed through forwarding the communication, specially when you asked for.
If your agent is MARA registered, you can check with MARA rules and if this is violation of rule, you can definitely raise an issue to MARA.

This opinion is to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## australia.ind

ranjith47 said:


> cprem,, i dont understand why there is priorities in place even after the Case officer has been assigned! It doesnt make any professional sense.
> 
> Everyone wants processing done asap and to get things organized they've put in place priority processing. But once a CO has been assigned, she / he should look at ways to clear their files. Also, I dont think priorities will be applicable to Medical Referrals at the MOC.
> But anyways,, i still find the whole system a bit disorganized and a mystery to decode to a certain extent.. its not exactly transparent and user friendly as i would call it.


Actually,applicants whose meds were referred in april under 190 category already got their grants in early and mid june...

Only 189 few whose meds were referred in april are left....I guess for meds also 190 is on higher priority I guess..Oorvee and I had same med issues...but her mds were cleared in early june..I guess only reason cud be 189 & 190


----------



## mayankp

There is valid reason for frustration if we do not get CO within the stipulated timing (8 weeks) by DIAC but just expecting earlier than that (looking at other cases) and getting frustrated is not correct. 

I think we should give at least the time stipulated by DIAC. In that case, if we get CO allocated before time, it is better than expectation and reason to be happy.

Don't expect too much and too early.


----------



## surinsin

I am from Bangalore...you are right somehow i have got my username and password to check online status but all communication to CO i cant see. 

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## mindfreak

Why do meds get referred?


----------



## rs100

niha said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I'm new to this forum... visa 189 lodged 11 May 2013 and front loaded all d documents including PCC and form 80... meds done on 25th june... still no CO allotted... I called DIAC last week and they said CO must be allotted by this time and CO will contact only if they needed something.... Im totally confused...


dont worry .. No news is always good news...


----------



## mindfreak

dahalrosan said:


> Its only 5 pm in Adelaide. Who knows you may get a grant in half an hour..On fridays, they work overtime


No one works in Australia post 3 pm on Fridays unless you work in a sales environment and have weekly targets to meet


----------



## DinaliDavid

Hyd786 said:


> Loved the Optimism in your signature for Co/Grant: May be today's the day
> 
> May be you should keep that signature till you get the Grant


yup - i intend to.....it will be true on that day


----------



## DinaliDavid

dahalrosan said:


> Sorry, above posting aimed at Dinali. forgot to quote


thanks for that......but i have officially given up on today - going shopping now to drown my sorrows in material indulgence....lol.....
there's always tomorrow....


----------



## DinaliDavid

mindfreak said:


> No one works in Australia post 3 pm on Fridays unless you work in a sales environment and have weekly targets to meet


yup - and it's hard to be mad at them for that cos that's one of the reasons why we all want to go there right?!....ahh the irony


----------



## shaikjalal

Guys,

I plan to upload online statements from my bank for last one year, these are colored prints to PDF format, do you reckon this method would be accepted, or do i need to take Prints, have Bank stamp on it then scan them or notorize them.. please suggest.


----------



## harshaldesai

shaikjalal said:


> Guys,
> 
> I plan to upload online statements from my bank for last one year, these are colored prints to PDF format, do you reckon this method would be accepted, or do i need to take Prints, have Bank stamp on it then scan them or notorize them.. please suggest.


Technically they should be stamped and notorized. So if you have time and if you are in a position to get bank stamped statements, i would advise you to do so to avoid any further delays / hassles at a later stage.


----------



## australia.ind

shaikjalal said:


> Guys,
> 
> I plan to upload online statements from my bank for last one year, these are colored prints to PDF format, do you reckon this method would be accepted, or do i need to take Prints, have Bank stamp on it then scan them or notorize them.. please suggest.


I just submitted the online statement and my CO is fine with taht


----------



## shaikjalal

Thanks.. I guess.. I will upload the online statement, later will have them notorized.. .just in case CO asks.. 
1 yr statement should do right ?


----------



## gaurav7172

DinaliDavid said:


> yup - and it's hard to be mad at them for that cos that's one of the reasons why we all want to go there right?!....ahh the irony


That much Irony is not good for our health. 
They should work and we should enjoy.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## jose2012

I came to know abt my co allocation when i called daic. I got the info abt my med referel by sending mail to immigration health dept..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I wrote yesterday to "[email protected]". They dont reply. Now, I am going to get my PCC and medicals done and issue Yearly Tax Statement. Waiting for German PCC. Have to Translate it. Form 80 is complete. By the end of next week, I will be done with uploading all relevant documents. Then the REAL WAIT begins.. 

CO Vs. Golden Mail... Who wins?


----------



## ranjith47

jose2012 said:


> I came to know abt my co allocation when i called daic. I got the info abt my med referel by sending mail to immigration health dept..


That is an excellent information Jose.. Im going to mail the health department to see if i have been referred. Could you pls let me know the health department enquiry email id?
I have just tried to search for it but no results.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

DinaliDavid said:


> thanks for that......but i have officially given up on today - going shopping now to drown my sorrows in material indulgence....lol.....
> there's always tomorrow....


We have applied 5 weeks after you did and are getting impatient of not getting a CO allocation...We can imagine what must be passing through your mind at the moment? you must be dreaming Gold..i mean golden mail and CO contacting you and telling you sorry I delayed your processing i was on vacation bla bla bla


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> Why do meds get referred?


Yes Why? Please answer and clear out doubts..someone wrote we can contact the immigration health department to know whether they have been referred or not?

I am doing it next week...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

gaurav7172 said:


> Just spoke to my consultant and she told me that my case officer is on leave for 2 weeks. :spit:  AAAAAAAARRRGGGGGHHHHHH
> will someone find her and glue her to the chair and make her give us the grant. And then she can go to Mount everest or Mars. And I will book her tickets first class and one way only on my expense.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Cant we bribe them?


----------



## Vijay24

Hufff. Done with medicals also. By one week the Fortis people will be uploading the report in my document page.

So I guess, all the paper work has been done as of now. Now the wait begins. CO's email and his requirements (if any) and then verification and finally that golden mail...


----------



## chandustorageadm

jose2012 said:


> I came to know abt my co allocation when i called daic. I got the info abt my med referel by sending mail to immigration health dept..


Jose,
Could you let me know the mail ID of the Immigration health department.
I would check my luck..


----------



## chandustorageadm

DinaliDavid said:


> thanks for that......but i have officially given up on today - going shopping now to drown my sorrows in material indulgence....lol.....
> there's always tomorrow....


Still CO is not assigned to your case?
Hope you would get the grant mail with being contacted by CO


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I will be joining the Waiting Group next weekend when I will complete my medicals and PCC


----------



## gaurav7172

dahalrosan said:


> I will be joining the Waiting Group next weekend when I will complete my medicals and PCC


my friend get your PCC, and if your medical link is available.... fill it and get your medicals done ASAP. cause after you do your medicals, the report will be uploaded after 2 to 3 days and then it will be referred to DIAC from where it will go to DIACS medical department which again has lot of applications to check. SO it will take time and then it will go to your case officer who again will keep it in line. This is not india where 1000 rupees under the desk will get your work done early. HEHEHE
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Thanks..its a tedious task to get medical referral..


----------



## wifi

hi Guys
I applied on 18th June, I have uploaded all the documents. I took my medicals on 24th June. My family took their medicals on 10th and their result has been uploaded and sent to DIAC.

It seems my results are yet not uploaded. I booked my medicals with only the TRN number as i was unable to print the referral letter due to technical issues. Do you guys think, there is any email address where I should drop my health ID now, so that they can upload my medicals as well. Thanks in advance


----------



## chandustorageadm

wifi said:


> hi Guys
> I applied on 18th June, I have uploaded all the documents. I took my medicals on 24th June. My family took their medicals on 10th and their result has been uploaded and sent to DIAC.
> 
> It seems my results are yet not uploaded. I booked my medicals with only the TRN number as i was unable to print the referral letter due to technical issues. Do you guys think, there is any email address where I should drop my health ID now, so that they can upload my medicals as well. Thanks in advance


Wifi,
I too carried TRN number for my medicals. that is enough to upload the medicals. check with the hospital people. they should give an update.


----------



## jose2012

[email protected]


----------



## mithu93ku

jose2012 said:


> [email protected]


Thanks Jose! What should be the subject like? How to mention my ID?


----------



## wifi

chandustorageadm said:


> Wifi,
> I too carried TRN number for my medicals. that is enough to upload the medicals. check with the hospital people. they should give an update.


Thanks a lot, i ll give them a call on Monday for sure


----------



## aussiemozz

aussiemozz said:


> Sorry DinaliDavid. Not this Friday.


I told you so. 



dahalrosan said:


> Cant we bribe them?


I request you not dont bring such culture to Australia.


----------



## Razaqng

Just my observation for those whose co is DC,I think we should be expecting our grants or updates next week Thursday. I observed he comes up on Thursdays.

I wish everyone good luck in this waiting game.Cheers and God bless.


----------



## cprem79

Razaqng said:


> Just my observation for those whose co is DC,I think we should be expecting our grants or updates next week Thursday. I observed he comes up on Thursdays.
> 
> I wish everyone good luck in this waiting game.Cheers and God bless.


Guys, Sorry to say this, though I don't belong to the 190 club...
Let's not go behind any horoscopic prediction here.
Let's keep our feet on this practical world.
CO is no God or Angel... They are also humans.
So let them do their work and let us reap our benefits simultaneously.
Everyone will get their grant, provided the time differs from case to case.
So this is the best forum to learn patience.
Please don't take my words in the negative sense.
I too wish everyone a speedy grant... Cheers~


----------



## rahul897

australia.ind said:


> I just submitted the online statement and my CO is fine with taht


did ur CO ask for bank stmts?did u submit pay slips and IT returns for emp evidence


----------



## rahul897

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I had taken up the medicals on 25th. I had called the hospital and they confirmed that the reports have been uploaded. Is there any way to confirm the same. And when exactly does the link to organize your health examinations disappear.


how many points did u claim,did u ever contact ur Co


----------



## aussiemozz

shaikjalal said:


> Guys,
> 
> I plan to upload online statements from my bank for last one year, these are colored prints to PDF format, do you reckon this method would be accepted, or do i need to take Prints, have Bank stamp on it then scan them or notorize them.. please suggest.


Why you are doing this ? Who asked for tax returns or bank statements ?


----------



## asherasher

Hello Everyone,

has anyone seen such email from any case officer ???

Thank you for your email.

All documents have been received. Your application continues to undergo routine verification and processing and an outcome will be made available at the earliest opportunity.

Kind Regards

T33


----------



## Razaqng

*Caution*



cprem79 said:


> Guys, Sorry to say this, though I don't belong to the 190 club...
> Let's not go behind any horoscopic prediction here.
> Let's keep our feet on this practical world.
> CO is no God or Angel... They are also humans.
> So let them do their work and let us reap our benefits simultaneously.
> Everyone will get their grant, provided the time differs from case to case.
> So this is the best forum to learn patience.
> Please don't take my words in the negative sense.
> I too wish everyone a speedy grant... Cheers~


cprem,I hope you understand what the word 'observe' or 'observation' means? I don't think I have made any prediction here,but calling the attention of others to what I have observed.

If you feel it's not so,then give your own observation or belief.

Anyway, part of the reasons I don't like posting so much on forum.Cheers.


----------



## saintkamy

asherasher said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> has anyone seen such email from any case officer ???
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> All documents have been received. Your application continues to undergo routine verification and processing and an outcome will be made available at the earliest opportunity.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> T33


No dear havent got any mail like this, n wat suppose to mean thanks for ur email? Have you emailed diac? I have logged visa on 1june n still no update


----------



## millerfung

Hi everyone, this is my first time posting comment here. I thought I would be able to get some good advices from you guys.

I submitted my EOI on 24th June,2013, with 60 points, for Accountant 221111. What are the chances of me getting invite in the coming round?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

cprem79 said:


> Guys, Sorry to say this, though I don't belong to the 190 club...
> Let's not go behind any horoscopic prediction here.
> Let's keep our feet on this practical world.
> CO is no God or Angel... They are also humans.
> So let them do their work and let us reap our benefits simultaneously.
> Everyone will get their grant, provided the time differs from case to case.
> So this is the best forum to learn patience.
> Please don't take my words in the negative sense.
> I too wish everyone a speedy grant... Cheers~


Yes, Patience is Virtue.:clap2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Razaqng said:


> cprem,I hope you understand what the word 'observe' or 'observation' means? I don't think I have made any prediction here,but calling the attention of others to what I have observed.
> 
> If you feel it's not so,then give your own observation or belief.
> 
> Anyway, part of the reasons I don't like posting so much on forum.Cheers.


eace:


----------



## svshinde83

You will most probably get an invite by 15th July or 5th August 2013.
As we can see from the reports at 
immi.gov.au->skills-> skillselect -> report-2013-7-1 SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 July 2013 Results

The ones who had scored 65 points were invited till 27th June 2013 of EOI. 
I am sailing the same boat as yours with 60 points and EOI of 30.05.2013.


----------



## shaikjalal

aussiemozz said:


> Why you are doing this ? Who asked for tax returns or bank statements ?


The document list has these as proofs for employment, hence people are providing whatever proofs they have. 
Nobody asked but, looking at others and their CO requests, looks like many have uploaded them.


----------



## niha

*Niha*



varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Generally the CO gets assigned in a months time but may take more than that also. Once the CO is assigned he/she will work on your application and will contact you only if he/she requires any extra document. I have read in this forum that people gets Grant mail directly if all the documents provided by them are correct and CO does not require any other document.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Abhishek




Thanks Abhishek... This gives me some hope...


----------



## niha

*Niha*



rs100 said:


> dont worry .. No news is always good news...


Thank you... Lets hope for some good news to every1 in this forum


----------



## ranjith47

cprem79 said:


> It was July3rd as I denoted.
> But my CO couldn't give me an exact timeframe when my meds can be cleared.


Cprem,

If it is not too much to ask , could i please ask you to see what your eHealth page says in our eVisa portal - Organise you Medicals link.

When you click on Print Information Sheet, this would generate youe eHealth Information Sheet. 
This sheet for me says that my Health Case Status was submitted to DIAC on 28th June 2013.

I wish to know if this is standard for everyone or if this would give a hint about any Medical referrals or a Clear Status..

Only if you're okay to dig in for this information pls go ahead.. . i however would be able to find out if Medicals are an issue for me if i get such information..
thanks


----------



## cprem79

ranjith47 said:


> Cprem,
> 
> If it is not too much to ask , could i please ask you to see what your eHealth page says in our eVisa portal - Organise you Medicals link.
> 
> When you click on Print Information Sheet, this would generate youe eHealth Information Sheet.
> This sheet for me says that my Health Case Status was submitted to DIAC on 28th June 2013.
> 
> I wish to know if this is standard for everyone or if this would give a hint about any Medical referrals or a Clear Status..
> 
> Only if you're okay to dig in for this information pls go ahead.. . i however would be able to find out if Medicals are an issue for me if i get such information..
> thanks


Yes, it shows the same to me also.
After the system upgrade, it is showing similarly for everyone.


----------



## rahul897

niha said:


> Thank you... Lets hope for some good news to every1 in this forum


how many points u claiming?


----------



## Ani.pepe

Can someone please help!!! I checked the summary of my EOi submitted and my husbands points total to a 60 (excluding Ielts).

the ielts scores which i had uploaded on eoi, is L 7, r 6, W 6.5 and S 8 overall is 7 but the system pulled the overall as 6 hence in the summary the points reflect 60 instead of 70.

so my question is, will this pose any problem on my case for the invite? and even if my husband crosses 40 yrs ( as he will loose 10 poinst) next month will DIAC take into into account the ielts which is not correctly pulled on the EOI and sum the points to 60 and give us the invite? I have applied for state sponsorship-- ACT and EOi on 8 July 2013. waiting anxiously for the invite

any views on the above


----------



## akshay1229

Ani.pepe said:


> Can someone please help!!! I checked the summary of my EOi submitted and my husbands points total to a 60 (excluding Ielts).
> 
> the ielts scores which i had uploaded on eoi, is L 7, r 6, W 6.5 and S 8 overall is 7 but the system pulled the overall as 6 hence in the summary the points reflect 60 instead of 70.
> 
> so my question is, will this pose any problem on my case for the invite? and even if my husband crosses 40 yrs ( as he will loose 10 poinst) next month will DIAC take into into account the ielts which is not correctly pulled on the EOI and sum the points to 60 and give us the invite? I have applied for state sponsorship-- ACT and EOi on 8 July 2013.
> 
> Please advice.. I am so anxious and worried.


Hi. 
1. DIAC asks for 7 bands in each module. Then only u can be awarded by 10 points. If any module with less than 7 bands, ur score for IELTS is zero.
2. With 60 points, u will get invitation but it may take time because last year's applicants with full occupation ceiling are in queue.

Wats ur occupation and EOI date.?


----------



## Ani.pepe

akshay1229 said:


> Hi.
> 1. DIAC asks for 7 bands in each module. Then only u can be awarded by 10 points. If any module with less than 7 bands, ur score for IELTS is zero.
> 2. With 60 points, u will get invitation but it may take time because last year's applicants with full occupation ceiling are in queue.
> 
> Wats ur occupation and EOI date.?


Thanks Akshay ..my code is 132111- corporate service manager.. any idea when we could get a response.


----------



## akshay1229

Ani.pepe said:


> my code is 132111- corporate service manager.. any idea when we could get a response.


Tell me ur EOI points breakdown.
Who is applying. U or ur husband?


----------



## Ani.pepe

akshay1229 said:


> Tell me ur EOI points breakdown.
> Who is applying. U or ur husband?


My husband is the main applicant and He is not claiming points for me.

the breakdown is as below

Age -- 39 -- 25 Pts
IElts- 7,6,6.6,8-- overall 7-- 0 Pts
SS:- ACT 5 Pts
Education 15 Pts
Experience 15 Pts
----------------------------------------------
Total on EOI 60 Pts


----------



## akshay1229

Ani.pepe said:


> My husband is the main applicant and He is not claiming points for me.
> 
> the breakdown is as below
> 
> Age -- 39 -- 25 Pts
> IElts- 7,6,6.6,8-- overall 7-- 0 Pts
> SS:- ACT 5 Pts
> Education 15 Pts
> Experience 15 Pts
> ----------------------------------------------
> Total on EOI 60 Pts


Okay. I think age is considered on the date of EOI submission(correct me if)
Also if possible, u get done ur skill assessment so, partner's points can be claimed. It may help u for additional 5 points. Or with 60 points u have to wait for atleast one month... Fingercrossed and hope u receive ur invite very soon.


----------



## Ani.pepe

akshay1229 said:


> Okay. I think age is considered on the date of EOI submission(correct me if)
> Also if possible, u get done ur skill assessment so, partner's points can be claimed. It may help u for additional 5 points. Or with 60 points u have to wait for atleast one month... Fingercrossed and hope u receive ur invite very soon.


Alright thanks Akshay for your help.. :fingerscrossed: hope to get the invite soon.

Also to let u know I had called ACT and they said they will complete it within 3 weeks which is their TAT


----------



## akshay1229

Ani.pepe said:


> Alright thanks Akshay for your help.. :fingerscrossed: hope to get the invite soon.
> 
> Also to let u know I had called ACT and they said they will complete it within 3 weeks which is their TAT


Why don't u guys claim partner points? Have u gone for skill assessment.?


----------



## Ani.pepe

akshay1229 said:


> Why don't u guys claim partner points? Have u gone for skill assessment.?


I havent done my skills assessment, how long will it take??? will it take 2 months


----------



## akshay1229

Ani.pepe said:


> I havent done my skills assessment, how long will it take??? will it take 2 months


Depends on your assessment body. Check website. In my case it was Engineers Australia and they took 14 weeks.


----------



## niha

*Niha*



rahul897 said:


> how many points u claiming?


60 pts... EOI applied 26/3/13, invitation - 1/4/13, 189 lodged - 11/5/13, CO- ? till date...


----------



## JP Mosa

Ani.pepe said:


> My husband is the main applicant and He is not claiming points for me.
> 
> the breakdown is as below
> 
> Age -- 39 -- 25 Pts
> IElts- 7,6,6.6,8-- overall 7-- 0 Pts
> SS:- ACT 5 Pts
> Education 15 Pts
> Experience 15 Pts
> ----------------------------------------------
> Total on EOI 60 Pts


Hello.....

When you are applying through state sponsorship.....you get your invitation straight away ...once its approved by the state which nominated you........you don't need to worry about this draw game........I just wanna tell you our story just like yours......

When we submitted our EOI 0n 02/07/2013....our points breakup.....

Age-35 : 25
Qualification: 15
Experience: 15
SA SS: 5
_____________
TOTAL: 60

I did not claim partner's points..........my wife completed her IELTS,ASSESSMENT though........just because she couldn't get 6 in all bands......we dint want to take risks......her score is(S7 R6.5 L 6.5 W 5.5).

Coming to me.....my score are same as my wife except W 6.


EOI Submitted on 02/07/2013
SA SS Applied on 04/07/2013
SA SS Approved on 12/07/2012
Invitation for 190 on 12/07/2013.

Hope this would help you ease your anticipations.

Good luck

Cheers
JP


----------



## akshay1229

JP Mosa said:


> Hello.....
> 
> When you are applying through state sponsorship.....you get your invitation straight away ...once its approved by the state which nominated you........you don't need to worry about this draw game........I just wanna tell you our story just like yours......
> 
> When we submitted our EOI 0n 02/07/2013....our points breakup.....
> 
> Age-35 : 25
> Qualification: 15
> Experience: 15
> SA SS: 5
> _____________
> TOTAL: 60
> 
> I did not claim partner's points..........my wife completed her IELTS,ASSESSMENT though........just because she couldn't get 6 in all bands......we dint want to take risks......her score is(S7 R6.5 L 6.5 W 5.5).
> 
> Coming to me.....my score are same as my wife except W 6.
> 
> EOI Submitted on 02/07/2013
> SA SS Applied on 04/07/2013
> SA SS Approved on 12/07/2012
> Invitation for 190 on 12/07/2013.
> 
> Hope this would help you ease your anticipations.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Cheers
> JP


Congrats mate.
But how come that true? U might have got approval from SS. First invitation round was on 01/07/2013 and next is on 15/07/2013.
Plz tell me how it is possible so I can apply for it. I am planning for WA SS.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## V2S4R

*VETASSESS Points Test Advice processing Time lines.*

Hi Guys,

Unfortunately, My Co did not accept my Educational qualification points that I claimed in visa due to the fast that my education is not assessed by ACS.

I requested my CO to give some time to get my qualification assessed by VETASSESS and processed the documents today.

To the Background, Im non-IT graduate having more than 8 years assessed positively by ACS for my IT experience includes 3 years in Australia.

I had been adviced by some forum members to get it assessed earlier and try to apply for VETASSESS 3 months ago. Initial screen was asking if this referred by any other assessing body or DIAC. I thought without that I cannot proceed anyfurther and neglect that time.

Now, it become mandate for me, hense I applied with urgent request form also.

Could you guys pls post your timelines to keep track of the applications for points test advice only?
Appreciated for your replies.

Cheers
VSR


----------



## JP Mosa

akshay1229 said:


> Congrats mate.
> But how come that true? U might have got approval from SS. First invitation round was on 01/07/2013 and next is on 15/07/2013.
> Plz tell me how it is possible so I can apply for it. I am planning for WA SS.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Thanks AKSHAY,

Its possible with SS ...you are looking at 189 independent and 489 reginal sponsored.............the draw belongs to them.....but when it comes to SS.....story is different........only requirement is you meet all criteria of that state .......and get nominated........thats it......

I am a chemical engineer with 8+ years expereince and assessed BY EA .....LUCKILY MY OCCUPATION NEEDED ONLY COMPETENT ENGLISH IN SA WHEN THEY OPENED THEIR WEBSITE..........

but, I think WA SS will not open untill 1st october..........so If I were you....I would lokk around in NSW or Queensland.......by the way whats your occupation?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ani.pepe said:


> I havent done my skills assessment, how long will it take??? will it take 2 months


Do the skills assessment? I think DIAC have made it mandatory.


----------



## JP Mosa

akshay1229 said:


> Congrats mate.
> But how come that true? U might have got approval from SS. First invitation round was on 01/07/2013 and next is on 15/07/2013.
> Plz tell me how it is possible so I can apply for it. I am planning for WA SS.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks AKSHAY,

Its possible with SS ...you are looking at 189 independent and 489 reginal sponsored.............the draw belongs to them.....but when it comes to SS.....story is different........only requirement is you meet all criteria of that state .......and get nominated........thats it......

I am a chemical engineer with 8+ years expereince and assessed BY EA .....LUCKILY MY OCCUPATION NEEDED ONLY COMPETENT ENGLISH IN SA WHEN THEY OPENED THEIR WEBSITE..........

but, I think WA SS will not open untill 1st october..........so If I were you....I would look around in NSW or Queensland.......by the way whats your occupation?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ani.pepe said:


> I havent done my skills assessment, how long will it take??? will it take 2 months


Do the skills assessment... I think DIAC have made it mandatory.


----------



## Mjt

V2S4R said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Unfortunately, My Co did not accept my Educational qualification points that I claimed in visa due to the fast that my education is not assessed by ACS.
> 
> I requested my CO to give some time to get my qualification assessed by VETASSESS and processed the documents today.
> 
> To the Background, Im non-IT graduate having more than 8 years assessed positively by ACS for my IT experience includes 3 years in Australia.
> 
> I had been adviced by some forum members to get it assessed earlier and try to apply for VETASSESS 3 months ago. Initial screen was asking if this referred by any other assessing body or DIAC. I thought without that I cannot proceed anyfurther and neglect that time.
> 
> Now, it become mandate for me, hense I applied with urgent request form also.
> 
> Could you guys pls post your timelines to keep track of the applications for points test advice only?
> Appreciated for your replies.
> 
> Cheers
> VSR


Hi.... I have sent my docs to Vetassess for assessment in July n got its result in October... It took 4 mnths in my case...


----------



## Deee

Akshay - Whr in Vadodara? Please share your Time lines


----------



## mithu93ku

akshay1229 said:


> Okay. I think age is considered on the date of EOI submission(correct me if)
> Also if possible, u get done ur skill assessment so, partner's points can be claimed. It may help u for additional 5 points. Or with 60 points u have to wait for atleast one month... Fingercrossed and hope u receive ur invite very soon.


Age is considered on the date of invitation , not EOI submission. Please note it.


----------



## ivetka233

niha said:


> 60 pts... EOI applied 26/3/13, invitation - 1/4/13, 189 lodged - 11/5/13, CO- ? till date...[/QUO
> 
> 
> you still havent got CO?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Age is considered on the date of invitation , not EOI submission. Please note it.


So, if one turns 40 after lodging the eVisa application, will it affect the points?


----------



## millerfung

svshinde83 said:


> You will most probably get an invite by 15th July or 5th August 2013.
> As we can see from the reports at
> immi.gov.au->skills-> skillselect -> report-2013-7-1 SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 July 2013 Results
> 
> The ones who had scored 65 points were invited till 27th June 2013 of EOI.
> I am sailing the same boat as yours with 60 points and EOI of 30.05.2013.


Thanks! Anyone else submitted EOI with 60points for Accountant 221111?

I have one more question, why do I find fewer people talking about submitting 189 for Accountant 221111 than for Business Analyst?


----------



## mithu93ku

dahalrosan said:


> So, if one turns 40 after lodging the eVisa application, will it affect the points?


before invitation, how you would lodge e-visa? After lodging, if one turns 40, no problem.


----------



## Ani.pepe

JP Mosa said:


> Hello.....
> 
> When you are applying through state sponsorship.....you get your invitation straight away ...once its approved by the state which nominated you........you don't need to worry about this draw game........I just wanna tell you our story just like yours......
> 
> When we submitted our EOI 0n 02/07/2013....our points breakup.....
> 
> Age-35 : 25
> Qualification: 15
> Experience: 15
> SA SS: 5
> _____________
> TOTAL: 60
> 
> I did not claim partner's points..........my wife completed her IELTS,ASSESSMENT though........just because she couldn't get 6 in all bands......we dint want to take risks......her score is(S7 R6.5 L 6.5 W 5.5).
> 
> Coming to me.....my score are same as my wife except W 6.
> 
> 
> EOI Submitted on 02/07/2013
> SA SS Applied on 04/07/2013
> SA SS Approved on 12/07/2012
> Invitation for 190 on 12/07/2013.
> 
> Hope this would help you ease your anticipations.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Cheers
> JP


Thanks JP.. :fingerscrossed: Hope i get it just like your case.


----------



## akshay1229

JP Mosa said:


> Thanks AKSHAY,
> 
> Its possible with SS ...you are looking at 189 independent and 489 reginal sponsored.............the draw belongs to them.....but when it comes to SS.....story is different........only requirement is you meet all criteria of that state .......and get nominated........thats it......
> 
> I am a chemical engineer with 8+ years expereince and assessed BY EA .....LUCKILY MY OCCUPATION NEEDED ONLY COMPETENT ENGLISH IN SA WHEN THEY OPENED THEIR WEBSITE..........
> 
> but, I think WA SS will not open untill 1st october..........so If I were you....I would lokk around in NSW or Queensland.......by the way whats your occupation?


I am also in same occupation. Chemical engineer with 5 years exp.
I chose any state in EOI. How would I apply for SS.?


----------



## Ani.pepe

JP Mosa said:


> Thanks AKSHAY,
> 
> Its possible with SS ...you are looking at 189 independent and 489 reginal sponsored.............the draw belongs to them.....but when it comes to SS.....story is different........only requirement is you meet all criteria of that state .......and get nominated........thats it......
> 
> I am a chemical engineer with 8+ years expereince and assessed BY EA .....LUCKILY MY OCCUPATION NEEDED ONLY COMPETENT ENGLISH IN SA WHEN THEY OPENED THEIR WEBSITE..........
> 
> but, I think WA SS will not open untill 1st october..........so If I were you....I would lokk around in NSW or Queensland.......by the way whats your occupation?


Hello JP,

My hsuband has applied for ACT and occupation code is 132111. what do you think when are the invites sent out ...???


----------



## JP Mosa

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello JP,
> 
> My hsuband has applied for ACT and occupation code is 132111. what do you think when are the invites sent out ...???


Dear Anni....


Your husband's occupation is still open in ACT Occupation list,,,,,btw,,,,,,ACT Sponsors those who are already there....right( correct me if I am wrong)??

When did you apply for ACT SS?


----------



## JP Mosa

akshay1229 said:


> I am also in same occupation. Chemical engineer with 5 years exp.
> I chose any state in EOI. How would I apply for SS.?



Dear Akshay.....

Most of the ppl do the same thing(all states).........but that land you no where.....I mean not to discourage you..........now, If you wanna apply for a specific state..........create a new EOI........mention the name of that p[articular state only where you wanna be nominated...........after EOI.......apply on chosen states website online for SS, mention your EOI reference number..........attach all required docs...viz....IELTS TRF...EA Assessment......Engg OD........Work experience letters..........thts it.......

BEFORE APPLYING....check wether your occupation is on state's SOL or not ,,any special conditions..........now(SA SS for chemical engineers .....medium availability......WA SS.....yet o be opened in October).

Good luck mate.
Cheers
JP


----------



## Ani.pepe

JP Mosa said:


> Dear Anni....
> 
> 
> Your husband's occupation is still open in ACT Occupation list,,,,,btw,,,,,,ACT Sponsors those who are already there....right( correct me if I am wrong)??
> 
> When did you apply for ACT SS?


I applied on the 8th of July 2013 and received ack on 10th July 2013. I did speak to the migrations guys in australia and they said we have a deadline of 3 weeks and you should get your result within that time.

Yes the occupation is still in the OPEN state and you can get state sponsorship even if you are not in australia. I beleive there are guys who have recieved invites in the last month or so


----------



## JP Mosa

JP Mosa said:


> Dear Anni....
> 
> 
> Your husband's occupation is still open in ACT Occupation list,,,,,btw,,,,,,ACT Sponsors those who are already there....right( correct me if I am wrong)??
> 
> When did you apply for ACT SS?



apologize........that condition applies to my occupation 233111


----------



## Ani.pepe

JP Mosa said:


> apologize........that condition applies to my occupation 233111


 thats ok. Do you have any idea, like akshay says there are dates on the invitations issued , for ACT?


----------



## JP Mosa

Ani.pepe said:


> I applied on the 8th of July 2013 and received ack on 10th July 2013. I did speak to the migrations guys in australia and they said we have a deadline of 3 weeks and you should get your result within that time.
> 
> Yes the occupation is still in the OPEN state and you can get state sponsorship even if you are not in australia. I beleive there are guys who have recieved invites in the last month or so


We never know when they do send us mail with good news........In my case.........as said earlier......applied on 04/07/2013...........and kept on checking Processing times which says 3 weeks......but I got it on 12/07/2013.......
Do not forget to check ....Occupation availability and your application status ontinuously.....thts how you can track your application progress...........

Good luck


----------



## JP Mosa

Ani.pepe said:


> thats ok. Do you have any idea, like akshay says there are dates on the invitations issued , for ACT?


I don't think.....one can guess or say timeframes for a particular application...........this is my opinion...


----------



## Australia1

millerfung said:


> Thanks! Anyone else submitted EOI with 60points for Accountant 221111?
> 
> I have one more question, why do I find fewer people talking about submitting 189 for Accountant 221111 than for Business Analyst?


Hi, I have also applied as an accountant with 60 points. Are you talking about ICT business analyst?


----------



## sajid021

Dear friends, 

I have lodged my visa application on 01st of June and its been more than 6 weeks now but my application is not yet allocated to any CO. any idea is this normal?


----------



## mithu93ku

sajid021 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 01st of June and its been more than 6 weeks now but my application is not yet allocated to any CO. any idea is this normal?


Call DIAC . Your co-mates of e-visa time got grant!


----------



## Jonathan1980

sajid021 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 01st of June and its been more than 6 weeks now but my application is not yet allocated to any CO. any idea is this normal?


How long you expect to wait ? If aware that 8 weeks is their standard then this is more than normal


----------



## Sapna

Hi Experts,

Just wanted to check if anybody knows whether adding my parents (dad & mom 61 & 57 respectively) delay my visa process.....also will they get it same time....as I heard that there is a waiting period for parents.....


----------



## akshay1229

Sapna said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Just wanted to check if anybody knows whether adding my parents (dad & mom 61 & 57 respectively) delay my visa process.....also will they get it same time....as I heard that there is a waiting period for parents.....


I don't know exactly but parent migration is expensive and time consuming process..I have read it somewhere. Not sure.


----------



## mindfreak

anyone not able to log onto eVisa right now? or is it just me?


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> anyone not able to log onto eVisa right now? or is it just me?



It's working. I am able to login


----------



## mindfreak

Hi guys, need some help in regards to the information sheet that you can print off upon doing your Medicals. I got my medicals done on 9th July and today I was able to print off the information sheet. It still says that the results have not yet been submitted to the DIAC, which is understandable given the fact that it's only been 4 days.

However what worries me is that for 2 of the tests below that, it still says "required" and for one of them it says "referred". I don't get it! Is that normal? Shouldn't all tests either be "required" or "referred" - just one of the two? I hope I am making myself clear.

Any inputs?


----------



## devanshu

Hi,

I am a relatively new member on this forum. I was just going through the Victorian Governments "Visa Sub Class 190" clauses and one of which is as following -

*Offer of employment*

1. You may be required to provide a current job offer in your nominated occupation to support your visa nomination application if:

2. you are currently living in another Australian state, or
this is a requirement for your occupation on the State Nomination Occupation List for Graduates in Victoria.

Probably I am naive to ask this, but does this mean that people who are already in Australia in a different state than Victoria can apply for Visa under this category or can citizens from other countries who do not have a job offer and are not living in Australia can also apply ?

Thanks..


----------



## mithu93ku

devanshu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a relatively new member on this forum. I was just going through the Victorian Governments "Visa Sub Class 190" clauses and one of which is as following -
> 
> *Offer of employment*
> 
> 1. You may be required to provide a current job offer in your nominated occupation to support your visa nomination application if:
> 
> 2. you are currently living in another Australian state, or
> this is a requirement for your occupation on the State Nomination Occupation List for Graduates in Victoria.
> 
> Probably I am naive to ask this, but does this mean that people who are already in Australia in a different state than Victoria can apply for Visa under this category or can citizens from other countries who do not have a job offer and are not living in Australia can also apply ?
> 
> Thanks..


citizens from other countries who do not have a job offer and are not living in Australia can also apply. Don't worry! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sghosh

mindfreak said:


> Hi guys, need some help in regards to the information sheet that you can print off upon doing your Medicals. I got my medicals done on 9th July and today I was able to print off the information sheet. It still says that the results have not yet been submitted to the DIAC, which is understandable given the fact that it's only been 4 days.
> 
> However what worries me is that for 2 of the tests below that, it still says "required" and for one of them it says "referred". I don't get it! Is that normal? Shouldn't all tests either be "required" or "referred" - just one of the two? I hope I am making myself clear.
> 
> Any inputs?


I have done my medicals on 10th July. I am able to print the form now and it says that my medicals are submitted to DIAC on 11th July. And I see "Completed" against all three tests written at the bottom of the form.


----------



## mindfreak

sghosh said:


> I have done my medicals on 10th July. I am able to print the form now and it says that my medicals are submitted to DIAC on 11th July. And I see "Completed" against all three tests written at the bottom of the form.


very lucky! mine's giving me a sleepless night :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sghosh said:


> I have done my medicals on 10th July. I am able to print the form now and it says that my medicals are submitted to DIAC on 11th July. And I see "Completed" against all three tests written at the bottom of the form.


DId you take Form 26 and Form 160 along with you?

So far i Know.

1. Passport
2. Medical Referral Letter
3. Photos-3
4. Form 26
5. Form 160

Isnt it all we need to carry?


----------



## Vijay24

dahalrosan said:


> DId you take Form 26 and Form 160 along with you?
> 
> So far i Know.
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Medical Referral Letter
> 3. Photos-3
> 4. Form 26
> 5. Form 160
> 
> Isnt it all we need to carry?


Fortis in Bangalore didn't collect Form-160. They took only Form-26.


And the tests I undergone were, Blood sample, Urine sample, Chest X-ray, Eye sight, Height and Weight check up.

Is that all right? Lol


----------



## frodo12

ranjith47 said:


> Cprem,
> 
> If it is not too much to ask , could i please ask you to see what your eHealth page says in our eVisa portal - Organise you Medicals link.
> 
> When you click on Print Information Sheet, this would generate youe eHealth Information Sheet.
> *This sheet for me says that my Health Case Status was submitted to DIAC on 28th June 2013.*
> 
> I wish to know if this is standard for everyone or if this would give a hint about any Medical referrals or a Clear Status..
> 
> Only if you're okay to dig in for this information pls go ahead.. . i however would be able to find out if Medicals are an issue for me if i get such information..
> thanks


Exactly the same wordings on my information sheet as well. 
Looks like it's a generic message. If you scroll further down, there is another date which indicates when were the medical reports uploaded by the clinic where you underwent the medical tests.

As for 'auto-cleared' or referral, as mentioned towards the top of the sheet, only your allocated CO can answer that question.


----------



## Australia1

frodo12 said:


> Exactly the same wordings on my information sheet as well.
> Looks like it's a generic message. If you scroll further down, there is another date which indicates when were the medical reports uploaded by the clinic where you underwent the medical tests.
> 
> As for 'auto-cleared' or referral, as mentioned towards the top of the sheet, only your allocated CO can answer that question.


Same info is showing under my medical link as well...'submitted to DIAC on 14th July'. I hope this status will change once it is cleared or referred.


----------



## kish199

*email id*

is there a way to email DIAC if they have allocated CO
Do they respond to emails and whats their email id


----------



## niha

ivetka233 said:


> niha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 pts... EOI applied 26/3/13, invitation - 1/4/13, 189 lodged - 11/5/13, CO- ? till date...[/QUO
> 
> 
> you still havent got CO?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... When I called DIAC, they said tat CO must be allocated by this time since it passed allocation dates, but they didn't confirm whether i got CO or not
Click to expand...


----------



## ivetka233

niha said:


> ivetka233 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... When I called DIAC, they said tat CO must be allocated by this time since it passed allocation dates, but they didn't confirm whether i got CO or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you should ring them again,, and be tough that is over 8 weeks limit,,and ask you need to know the outcome of your file. At least it will move on the top somehow. Very strange you scare me,, as this starting my 6th week and if people like you dont have CO,,,what mess is currently happening there!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> is there a way to email DIAC if they have allocated CO
> Do they respond to emails and whats their email id


[email protected]

They didnt respond to me..I sent an email on Thursday. When did you apply?

Please share your timeline and i urge everyone in the Forum to create a signature so we can fabricate answers looking at your individual history.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vijay24 said:


> Fortis in Bangalore didn't collect Form-160. They took only Form-26.
> 
> 
> And the tests I undergone were, Blood sample, Urine sample, Chest X-ray, Eye sight, Height and Weight check up.
> 
> Is that all right? Lol


If the medical center approves your test then yeah..


----------



## mamunmaziz

I thought I would get Grant before this thread reached to 1000 page ....but ..its already reach to 1005....Still I dont know anything about my Grant and its progress.


----------



## mamunmaziz

Australia1 said:


> Same info is showing under my medical link as well...'submitted to DIAC on 14th July'. I hope this status will change once it is cleared or referred.


There is no change in link of medical since completing my medical ....I don't know how to know what happen to my medical.....CO answered always same thing ---'IF further documents needed I will contact...."....I e-mailed to health authority of DIAC but did not get any reply...


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Fortis in Bangalore didn't collect Form-160. They took only Form-26.
> 
> 
> And the tests I undergone were, Blood sample, Urine sample, Chest X-ray, Eye sight, Height and Weight check up.
> 
> Is that all right? Lol


what comes up now when you click on the "organise your health..." link and then click on "print information sheet"

do all your tests show "complete" and has it been submitted to the DIAC already?

also, when did you get your meds done?


----------



## killerbee82

mindfreak said:


> what comes up now when you click on the "organise your health..." link and then click on "print information sheet"
> 
> do all your tests show "complete" and has it been submitted to the DIAC already?
> 
> also, when did you get your meds done?


Mine says all completed and in status medical case has been submitted to diac on 7 July. What does that mean? Is it finalized?


----------



## mindfreak

killerbee82 said:


> Mine says all completed and in status medical case has been submitted to diac on 7 July. What does that mean? Is it finalized?


thats a relief atleast it took your medical centre to upload your results in a week's time. 

sghosh kinda scared me a bit last night, as his results were submitted to the DIAC on the very next day! quite extraordinary!!


----------



## jogiyogi

mamunmaziz said:


> I thought I would get Grant before this thread reached to 1000 page ....but ..its already reach to 1005....Still I dont know anything about my Grant and its progress.


I don't know what the hell is happening at DIAC center . Why they are working so slow.

No CO assignments, NO Grant. It seems they are on vacations.


----------



## killerbee82

Post your timeline


----------



## mindfreak

killerbee82 said:


> Post your timeline


refer to my timeline in my signature, if that's what you were after!


----------



## num_tareq

jogiyogi said:


> I don't know what the hell is happening at DIAC center . Why they are working so slow.
> 
> No CO assignments, NO Grant. It seems they are on vacations.



I agree with you. 5 months passed away. No update so far.


----------



## Sia

Hey Guys,

I've been totally disappointed about my situation as you will see below. I'm a 475 holder in Oz applied for 190. My CO ever never doesn't reply to any email. any advice and similar experience is highly appreciated.

- First entry with 475: 1/9/2012
- Lodge: 16/1/2013, onshore (sending all possible documents that I'd sent for 475 except medical as it is valid for 12 months after first entry)
- CO allocation: 15/2/2013 (told by DIAC operator and no contact from him - team 7)
- First contact: 10/4/2013 (requesting Form 80 for main applicant and then sent for second time and then officer asked some questions and I replied)
- Second contact: 26/6/2013 (requesting form 80 for main applicant for third time and then I sent it for 3rd time)
- Third contact: next day, 27/6/2013 (officer asked strange question about period before bachelor, requesting all academic and training certificates and above all of them asking about visa history!!! as he mentioned that he has newly found that I'm already in Oz (ofter 10 months))

as I said he never ever doesn't reply to emails insofar as sometimes other officers reply to my email requesting about time frame and process status. I'm totally confused about my case and I bet that my case even has not been sent for external check so far. also there is no smallest change to evisa documents status form the very first.

Any idea of what's goin' on please.


----------



## num_tareq

Sia said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've been totally disappointed about my situation as you will see below. I'm a 475 holder in Oz applied for 190. My CO ever never doesn't reply to any email. any advice and similar experience is highly appreciated.
> 
> - First entry with 475: 1/9/2012
> - Lodge: 16/1/2013, onshore (sending all possible documents that I'd sent for 475 except medical as it is valid for 12 months after first entry)
> - CO allocation: 15/2/2013 (told by DIAC operator and no contact from him - team 7)
> - First contact: 10/4/2013 (requesting Form 80 for main applicant and then sent for second time and then officer asked some questions and I replied)
> - Second contact: 26/6/2013 (requesting form 80 for main applicant for third time and then I sent it for 3rd time)
> - Third contact: next day, 27/6/2013 (officer asked strange question about period before bachelor, requesting all academic and training certificates and above all of them asking about visa history!!! as he mentioned that he has newly found that I'm already in Oz (ofter 10 months))
> 
> as I said he never ever doesn't reply to emails insofar as sometimes other officers reply to my email requesting about time frame and process status. I'm totally confused about my case and I bet that my case even has not been sent for external check so far. also there is no smallest change to evisa documents status form the very first.
> 
> Any idea of what's goin' on please.



What is the initial of your CO?

For assurance regarding security checking, u can check it out with IGIS or ASIO. But you can only mail to them after 12 months since referred by CO. 

Ask your CO directly or wait for another 02 months.


----------



## sghosh

dahalrosan said:


> DId you take Form 26 and Form 160 along with you?
> 
> So far i Know.
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Medical Referral Letter
> 3. Photos-3
> 4. Form 26
> 5. Form 160
> 
> Isnt it all we need to carry?


You got everything correct....except that you also need to carry a pen .


----------



## sghosh

mindfreak said:


> thats a relief atleast it took your medical centre to upload your results in a week's time.
> 
> sghosh kinda scared me a bit last night, as his results were submitted to the DIAC on the very next day! quite extraordinary!!


It depends on the medical center. You go to the bigger centers and they take more time to upload as they have many clients. In Hyderabad, there were two options for medical center. The first one was reputed and big, and they take a lot of time to complete the tests. I chose the second one, GYD diagnostics center. They finished my tests in 1 and half hours and also promised to upload them to DIAC with in 2 days. But they actually did in 1 day.

Anyone in Hyderabad, I would recommend GYD.


----------



## Sia

num_tareq said:


> What is the initial of your CO?
> 
> For assurance regarding security checking, u can check it out with IGIS or ASIO. But you can only mail to them after 12 months since referred by CO.
> 
> Ask your CO directly or wait for another 02 months.








Hey Mate,

It's HL. So apparently, I have a long way to reach to the spot of contacting with IGIS or ASIO. do you know that what's the next stage after external check finalizing? My CO didn't ask for medical so far (I know that my previous medical will be valid for 12 months). I want to know that he is already done by medical and PCC or it's possible to ask them after external check finalizing and I'm gonna stuck for another couple of months.


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> what comes up now when you click on the "organise your health..." link and then click on "print information sheet"
> 
> do all your tests show "complete" and has it been submitted to the DIAC already?
> 
> also, when did you get your meds done?



Yes. Its been done. My medicals was done on 12-July. By next Friday, they may upload my results


----------



## ivetka233

num_tareq said:


> I agree with you. 5 months passed away. No update so far.





i think you even been granted,, you just maybe dont know it. I dont have more nerves of waiting really stupid to wait 6 months for grant.///o my god admire you!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sghosh said:


> It depends on the medical center. You go to the bigger centers and they take more time to upload as they have many clients. In Hyderabad, there were two options for medical center. The first one was reputed and big, and they take a lot of time to complete the tests. I chose the second one, GYD diagnostics center. They finished my tests in 1 and half hours and also promised to upload them to DIAC with in 2 days. But they actually did in 1 day.
> 
> Anyone in Hyderabad, I would recommend GYD.


1 and half hour for the complete test and getting it uploaded in 1 day is simply staggering. 

Good luck with the Golden letter


----------



## Vijay24

In the company details in FORM-80, I haven't entered any date for the present company, where as I entered only FROM date. What should I have entered here?


----------



## mandl

dear forum members~
i am just wondering for members who have BK as their case officer, does she require us to upload form 80?
thanks


----------



## kish199

guys
any idea of racism in Aus
is it like canada/usa or is there rampant racism


----------



## Ani.pepe

Can some one please advice if they have sent an email to [email protected] for canberra once they have receieved an email from skills select... something that goes like the below??

Welcome to SkillSelect!

This email is to confirm that you have successfully created your SkillSelect account.

Your EOI ID and logon ID is:
E000xxxxxx

To log into your account you can click on the link below which will direct you to the SkillSelect login page.

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator


----------



## akshay1229

Ani.pepe said:


> Can some one please advice if they have sent an email to [email protected] for canberra once they have receieved an email from skills select... something that goes like the below??
> 
> Welcome to SkillSelect!
> 
> This email is to confirm that you have successfully created your SkillSelect account.
> 
> Your EOI ID and logon ID is:
> E000xxxxxx
> 
> To log into your account you can click on the link below which will direct you to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator


Congratulations....you got invitation..
I too for 489 family sponsored..


----------



## Ani.pepe

akshay1229 said:


> Congratulations....you got invitation..
> I too for 489 family sponsored..


Congrats akshay on your invite  

and No i didnt get an invite i saw the below on the canberra govt site..


You can lodge an EOI before you apply for ACT nomination or after you receive ACT nomination.

When you complete your EOI you will receive an ID from DIAC. You need to email your EOI ID to [email protected] so we can confirm your ACT nomination with DIAC.

On confirmation DIAC will immediately issue an invitation to apply for your Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) visa. 

hence i was wondering if i need to send an email to migrations on my EOI id?? and is the email attached below the one i should forward to Migrations??

Welcome to SkillSelect!

This email is to confirm that you have successfully created your SkillSelect account.

Your EOI ID and logon ID is:
E000xxxxxx

To log into your account you can click on the link below which will direct you to the SkillSelect login page.

Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator 



What do you suggest


----------



## akshay1229

Ani.pepe said:


> Congrats akshay on your invite
> 
> and No i didnt get an invite i saw the below on the canberra govt site..
> 
> You can lodge an EOI before you apply for ACT nomination or after you receive ACT nomination.
> 
> When you complete your EOI you will receive an ID from DIAC. You need to email your EOI ID to [email protected] so we can confirm your ACT nomination with DIAC.
> 
> On confirmation DIAC will immediately issue an invitation to apply for your Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> hence i was wondering if i need to send an email to migrations on my EOI id?? and is the email attached below the one i should forward to Migrations??
> 
> Welcome to SkillSelect!
> 
> This email is to confirm that you have successfully created your SkillSelect account.
> 
> Your EOI ID and logon ID is:
> E000xxxxxx
> 
> To log into your account you can click on the link below which will direct you to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator
> 
> What do you suggest


Sorry...I was excited so sent u that reply..

I don't think that u need to forward EOI to states.. but email them as they suggested. Just send your EOI number to ACT.

Thanks...


----------



## JP Mosa

Ani.pepe said:


> Congrats akshay on your invite
> 
> and No i didnt get an invite i saw the below on the canberra govt site..
> 
> 
> You can lodge an EOI before you apply for ACT nomination or after you receive ACT nomination.
> 
> When you complete your EOI you will receive an ID from DIAC. You need to email your EOI ID to [email protected] so we can confirm your ACT nomination with DIAC.
> 
> On confirmation DIAC will immediately issue an invitation to apply for your Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> hence i was wondering if i need to send an email to migrations on my EOI id?? and is the email attached below the one i should forward to Migrations??
> 
> Welcome to SkillSelect!
> 
> This email is to confirm that you have successfully created your SkillSelect account.
> 
> Your EOI ID and logon ID is:
> E000xxxxxx
> 
> To log into your account you can click on the link below which will direct you to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator
> 
> 
> 
> What do you suggest



Send them an email quoting your EOI ID as mentioned in your received mail.....


----------



## JP Mosa

akshay1229 said:


> Sorry...I was excited so sent u that reply..
> 
> I don't think that u need to forward EOI to states.. but email them as they suggested. Just send your EOI number to ACT.
> 
> Thanks...



Congrazz mate......:clap2:

So which regional you are restricted to......


----------



## akshay1229

JP Mosa said:


> Congrazz mate......:clap2:
> 
> So which regional you are restricted to......


Thank you mate...ur help was indeed.
Port hedland, western Australia.


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> In the company details in FORM-80, I haven't entered any date for the present company, where as I entered only FROM date. What should I have entered here?


till now


----------



## akshay1229

JP Mosa said:


> Congrazz mate......:clap2:
> 
> So which regional you are restricted to......


I have chosen 190 also in my EOI. Is there chance to get invite for 190?


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> till now



Actually I haven't even entered that  Will that effect in any ways? :O

Also, you can''t enter anything other than the date in that column


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Actually I haven't even entered that  Will that effect in any ways? :O
> 
> Also, you can''t enter anything other than the date in that column


Possible! Try now and see. But no problem with keeping it blank.

Cheers!


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> Possible! Try now and see. But no problem with keeping it blank.
> 
> Cheers!



The thing is I have already lodged my application in the DIAC website :|

Thanks...

Hope that won't be of any problem. 

Each day I am getting tensed remembering about such small things.


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> The thing is I have already lodged my application in the DIAC website :|
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Hope that won't be of any problem.
> 
> Each day I am getting tensed remembering about such small things.


Don't worry with small things. Keep us everybody in touch. Exchange of small small experience will keep us in good mood. More importantly we are all in same boat till getting the golden mail dear Mate. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> Don't worry with small things. Keep us everybody in touch. Exchange of small small experience will keep us in good mood. More importantly we are all in same boat till getting the golden mail dear Mate. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks buddy 

I will definite keep in touch with forum and take help from you people! 

Cheers.


----------



## rimon

Dears,

How can i know that CO is assigned to check my case?


----------



## Tan2Aus

Hi All, 

I filled all the details required for EOI under 190 - NSW SS VISA. 

I have one query on the Education fields. 

None of my certificates have exact date of completion and start date of the course. 

They just have month and Year of Passing. 

What to do when filing EOI Education fields - Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) and Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) ? 

Are these dates are very important and have to be accurate ?

I am done with all the details and just waiting for this one alone to submit the EOI.

Please tell me how to proceed . 

Also, Can i make changes to EOI after submission /After getting the invite ?

Regards,
Suresh


----------



## Andy10

What I feel is that till the 19th / 21st July, the school vacations are on at Australia.. so the CO's may have taken an off to go out with their families..:fish2::snowman: that could be the reason for delay for many who have completed 5 weeks...:juggle:


----------



## Andy10

sureshv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filled all the details required for EOI under 190 - NSW SS VISA.
> 
> I have one query on the Education fields.
> 
> None of my certificates have exact date of completion and start date of the course.
> 
> They just have month and Year of Passing.
> 
> What to do when filing EOI Education fields - Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) and Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) ?
> 
> Are these dates are very important and have to be accurate ?
> 
> I am done with all the details and just waiting for this one alone to submit the EOI.
> 
> Please tell me how to proceed .
> 
> Also, Can i make changes to EOI after submission /After getting the invite ?
> 
> Regards,
> Suresh


You may possibly remember when your class started (Month/Year) and type that in and the results would have the month and year of completion.


----------



## ut0410

I was to apply for my Vetassess this week, and I read sumwhr that they would not consider distance education ..... now m reallyyy worried whether they do or not i have full time studies till SYBCOM and my TYBCOM was thru one sitting- would that be a problem  

please help me!!


----------



## Colombo

Hmmm


----------



## jogiyogi

ivetka233 said:


> i think you even been granted,, you just maybe dont know it. I dont have more nerves of waiting really stupid to wait 6 months for grant.///o my god admire you!


Actually we have no other option but wait :-(


----------



## aussiemozz

shaikjalal said:


> The document list has these as proofs for employment, hence people are providing whatever proofs they have.
> Nobody asked but, looking at others and their CO requests, looks like many have uploaded them.


Which document has these ? Can you give the link ? Tax documents are not listed in the 189 check list. 
Can anyone else confirm if DIAC specifically asked for your tax document ? I dont think they have any business looking at my W2 (Form 16 equi of India) ! I have to look it up but I think I have legal right not to disclose my w2 to anyone else but IRS (USA).


----------



## adila

ivetka233 said:


> niha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you should ring them again,, and be tough that is over 8 weeks limit,,and ask you need to know the outcome of your file. At least it will move on the top somehow. Very strange you scare me,, as this starting my 6th week and if people like you dont have CO,,,what mess is currently happening there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CO gets allocated exactky just before or after 10th week. for subclass 189....my personal experience
Click to expand...


----------



## ivetka233

adila said:


> ivetka233 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CO gets allocated exactky just before or after 10th week. for subclass 189....my personal experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is 8 weeks no 10 right? where from you got 10 weeks?
> 
> Would be very interested to see who get grant or CO today
Click to expand...


----------



## adila

ivetka233 said:


> adila said:
> 
> 
> 
> is 8 weeks no 10 right? where from you got 10 weeks?
> 
> Would be very interested to see who get grant or CO today
> 
> 
> 
> i applied in feb and got CO allocated in April
Click to expand...


----------



## niha

*Niha*

Hi Guys,

Today I called DIAC . They confirmed me tat CO is allocated to my file on 31/05/13 and he is doing preliminary assessment and once the preliminary assessment is finished, CO will contact me.

My question is why CO didn't contact me for medicals becoz i did my medicals on 25/06/13. This confuses me a lot...


----------



## JP Mosa

sureshv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filled all the details required for EOI under 190 - NSW SS VISA.
> 
> I have one query on the Education fields.
> 
> None of my certificates have exact date of completion and start date of the course.
> 
> They just have month and Year of Passing.
> 
> What to do when filing EOI Education fields - Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) and Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) ?
> 
> Are these dates are very important and have to be accurate ?
> 
> I am done with all the details and just waiting for this one alone to submit the EOI.
> 
> Please tell me how to proceed .
> 
> Also, Can i make changes to EOI after submission /After getting the invite ?
> 
> Regards,
> Suresh


Dear Suresh,

no dates will be mentioned on educational certificates ....so you need to put some....date.....whichever you remember....

yes....you can update your EOI......even after submission................only difference is that your date of effect will be changed to that date when you update it.

cheers


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Andy10 said:


> What I feel is that till the 19th / 21st July, the school vacations are on at Australia.. so the CO's may have taken an off to go out with their families..:fish2::snowman: that could be the reason for delay for many who have completed 5 weeks...:juggle:


Makes sense...So after the 21st we can expect flurry of Grants..


----------



## rahul897

niha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I called DIAC . They confirmed me tat CO is allocated to my file on 31/05/13 and he is doing preliminary assessment and once the preliminary assessment is finished, CO will contact me.
> 
> My question is why CO didn't contact me for medicals becoz i did my medicals on 25/06/13. This confuses me a lot...


cud u give ur CO initials and his team name,btw where do u stay in sydney,im also in sydney


----------



## frodo12

*Waiting....*

Agonizing wait for a CO allocation continues. Hopefully something positive will transpire this week....8th week of my visa lodgment :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ltdbkula

Hi

Great news guys
I received grant today
It was surprised in the email today in my inbox as flash
So much excited and wanted to update and share with you

Thanks for your support

Regards
Regards


----------



## akshay1229

ltdbkula said:


> Hi
> 
> Great news guys
> I received grant today
> It was surprised in the email today in my inbox as flash
> So much excited and wanted to update and share with you
> 
> Thanks for your support
> 
> Regards
> Regards


Many congratulations!!!!


----------



## fsb

Andy10 said:


> What I feel is that till the 19th / 21st July, the school vacations are on at Australia.. so the CO's may have taken an off to go out with their families..:fish2::snowman: that could be the reason for delay for many who have completed 5 weeks...:juggle:


Actually the school holidays ended last friday and today is the first day of school, so if what you are thinking is correct (and might be to an extent) this should be a good week  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

ltdbkula said:


> Hi
> 
> Great news guys
> I received grant today
> It was surprised in the email today in my inbox as flash
> So much excited and wanted to update and share with you
> 
> Thanks for your support
> 
> Regards
> Regards


Congratulations mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ortaliz

*IELTS Question*

Hi! I took my IELTS July 5, 2011. I submitted my EOI, April 2013 so no issue with that. This July 1, 2013, I got my invitation to apply but as of today, my IELTS is now expired (only 2 years validity). My question is, can I still present my IELTS that I sent in for my EOI or do I need to take the IELTS exam again?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Imersion

ortaliz said:


> Hi! I took my IELTS July 5, 2011. I submitted my EOI, April 2013 so no issue with that. This July 1, 2013, I got my invitation to apply but as of today, my IELTS is now expired (only 2 years validity). My question is, can I still present my IELTS that I sent in for my EOI or do I need to take the IELTS exam again?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Kabayan! I think the IELTS results accepted nowadays is for three years. Would appreciate some ideas from seniors?


----------



## ilayarajamtm

Wht r the chances yo verify work experience onshore pls let me know thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

ltdbkula said:


> Hi
> 
> Great news guys
> I received grant today
> It was surprised in the email today in my inbox as flash
> So much excited and wanted to update and share with you
> 
> Thanks for your support
> 
> Regards
> Regards


Could you please share your timeline?


----------



## niha

rahul897 said:


> cud u give ur CO initials and his team name,btw where do u stay in sydney,im also in sydney


They didn't mentioned initial or name.. I live in Dundas..


----------



## ltdbkula

Hi

Timelines are
Eoi approved. 15 April
Visa lodged 2 may
Meds 28th may
Last doc submitted on 13 jun
Visa grant 15 July

Please let me know if you have any questions



Regards


----------



## ashanti7311

ltdbkula said:


> Hi
> 
> Timelines are
> Eoi approved. 15 April
> Visa lodged 2 may
> Meds 28th may
> Last doc submitted on 13 jun
> Visa grant 15 July
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions
> 
> Regards


Yes, i have a question, were you allocated a CO? If so when? And did they make direct contact with you?

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa

ashanti7311 said:


> Yes, i have a question, were you allocated a CO? If so when? And did they make direct contact with you?
> 
> Thanks


If you file your visa by yourself........they do contact you only........unless you use a representative


----------



## num_tareq

Sia said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> It's HL. So apparently, I have a long way to reach to the spot of contacting with IGIS or ASIO. do you know that what's the next stage after external check finalizing? My CO didn't ask for medical so far (I know that my previous medical will be valid for 12 months). I want to know that he is already done by medical and PCC or it's possible to ask them after external check finalizing and I'm gonna stuck for another couple of months.


After security checking, CO may asked for PCC and med (if not uploaded and IGIS or ASIO sent + report abt the applicant). 

Have patience and hope for the best.


----------



## Andy10

ltdbkula said:


> Hi
> 
> Great news guys
> I received grant today
> It was surprised in the email today in my inbox as flash
> So much excited and wanted to update and share with you
> 
> Thanks for your support
> 
> Regards
> Regards


Congratulations.. time for your to party... !:clap2::cheer2:izza:


----------



## earldro

Hi All,

Just called up DIAC, had the usual 25 minute wait, found out that I was assigned a CO on 12th July, the agent I spoke to said she can't give me the name and I'll just have to wait for the CO to contact me.

How long do u guys think before I get to hear from my dear CO??

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## rahul897

niha said:


> They didn't mentioned initial or name.. I live in Dundas..


ok i live in auburn
since the financial year ended recently,case officers were busy with that,also i came to know that the staff are moving offices due to which files are being reallocated to new case officers,the more u are patient with your case officer the better it is,and i suggest not to check ur evisa page 10 times a day.
anyways,are u a student?


----------



## mirza_755

mamunmaziz said:


> I thought I would get Grant before this thread reached to 1000 page ....but ..its already reach to 1005....Still I dont know anything about my Grant and its progress.


My application date is on December 2012 and still I am waiting. Many Bangladeshi are subject to matter of security assessment and same to me. What about you ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ltdbkula said:


> Hi
> 
> Timelines are
> Eoi approved. 15 April
> Visa lodged 2 may
> Meds 28th may
> Last doc submitted on 13 jun
> Visa grant 15 July
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


What a way to start off the new week with a Grant? IT is good news for the rest of May and June applicants, fingers crossed...

Did CO email you in between?


----------



## sydneydreams

earldro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just called up DIAC, had the usual 25 minute wait, found out that I was assigned a CO on 12th July, the agent I spoke to said she can't give me the name and I'll just have to wait for the CO to contact me.
> 
> How long do u guys think before I get to hear from my dear CO??
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Hi.

Can anyone pass me diac contact number for co enquiry.


----------



## chandustorageadm

sydneydreams said:


> hi.
> 
> Can anyone pass me diac contact number for co enquiry.


+611300364613


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sydneydreams said:


> Hi.
> 
> Can anyone pass me diac contact number for co enquiry.


When did you apply ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Anyone else today with CO allocation mail?


----------



## niha

rahul897 said:


> ok i live in auburn
> since the financial year ended recently,case officers were busy with that,also i came to know that the staff are moving offices due to which files are being reallocated to new case officers,the more u are patient with your case officer the better it is,and i suggest not to check ur evisa page 10 times a day.
> anyways,are u a student?


Ok... I was a student, but now im a temp resident.... i'm not checking evisa 10 times a day but i'm checking my mail every 5 to 10 mins in a hope to c a mail from my CO. I called DIAC 3 times, does it affect my case in any way?


----------



## sydneydreams

dahalrosan said:


> When did you apply ?


Hi.

I applied on 3rd june, PCC and medicals done today.


----------



## rahul897

niha said:


> Ok... I was a student, but now im a temp resident.... i'm not checking evisa 10 times a day but i'm checking my mail every 5 to 10 mins in a hope to c a mail from my CO. I called DIAC 3 times, does it affect my case in any way?


yes it may affect ur case,the more u email ur CO,the more time he will take to process application because u will then make him busy in replying to ur queries,therefore its better u contact him directly preferably thru email in 4 weeks time,till then u need to be patient,
i wud like to know more abt this place,as i came 2 syd in march,cud u email me [email protected]


----------



## pradinlr

Hello 


Just now I got call from my consultant, he said that CO is allocated to my case.
He hasn't forward that email to me... so I don't know who is the CO and whether he belongs to Brisbane or Adelaide.

Hope he sends the golden email soon..fingers crossed


----------



## chandustorageadm

Hi,
I just called DAIC,
they said CO is assigned to my case.
Did not give the CO details.
But told me that it is assigned to adelaide 4

Any one on the sameboat?


----------



## rahulmenda

pradinlr said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Just now I got call from my consultant, he said that CO is allocated to my case.
> He hasn't forward that email to me... so I don't know who is the CO and whether he belongs to Brisbane or Adelaide.
> 
> Hope he sends the golden email soon..fingers crossed


Congrats:clap2::clap2: Be cool submit all the doc requested by the CO and wait for the grant. It will takeanother Apporx 60 day for you golden mail. I am now in Halfway :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pradinlr

rahulmenda said:


> Congrats:clap2::clap2: Be cool submit all the doc requested by the CO and wait for the grant. It will takeanother Apporx 60 day for you golden mail. I am now in Halfway :fingerscrossed:


Just now I got email from consultant...My CO is from brisbane team ?
what abt you Rahul?


----------



## num_tareq

mirza_755 said:


> My application date is on December 2012 and still I am waiting. Many Bangladeshi are subject to matter of security assessment and same to me. What about you ?


R u 189 or 190?


----------



## Tan2Aus

JP Mosa said:


> Dear Suresh,
> 
> no dates will be mentioned on educational certificates ....so you need to put some....date.....whichever you remember....
> 
> yes....you can update your EOI......even after submission................only difference is that your date of effect will be changed to that date when you update it.
> 
> cheers



Thanks JP Mosa,

So i can put any date in the month and year of passing mentioned on my certificate. Right ?

When i selected SS 190 option in my EOI, at the end of the form, EOI is shown as

The Client claims 60 points. Does this include 5 points from SS ? 

I have only 55 points. So i assume it included the 5 points from SS and calculated total points as 60 . Please let me know if this is correct ?

Regards,
Suresh


----------



## giomanach

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> I just called DAIC,
> they said CO is assigned to my case.
> Did not give the CO details.
> But told me that it is assigned to adelaide 4
> 
> Any one on the sameboat?


I applied on the same day as you. I haven't received any email regarding my CO yet. Sigh.


----------



## ashanti7311

Just contacted DIAC, I was allocated CO in 12th July. I lodged application on 4th June. Then I was told it may take 6 months to process application. That sucks!


----------



## chandustorageadm

giomanach said:


> I applied on the same day as you. I haven't received any email regarding my CO yet. Sigh.


I too didn't receive any mail from CO,
called to DAIC and got update.
Perhaps we need to wait for another 2 weeks to receive mail from CO


----------



## giomanach

chandustorageadm said:


> I too didn't receive any mail from CO,
> called to DAIC and got update.
> Perhaps we need to wait for another 2 weeks to receive mail from CO


How long were you on hold with DIAC? I'm trying them now and I've been on the line for 21 minutes and counting.


----------



## chandustorageadm

ashanti7311 said:


> Just contacted DIAC, I was allocated CO in 12th July. I lodged application on 4th June. Then I was told it may take 6 months to process application. That sucks!


6 months is the standard processing time for 190 visa.
Don't worry we would get the PR sooner.


----------



## chandustorageadm

giomanach said:


> How long were you on hold with DIAC? I'm trying them now and I've been on the line for 21 minutes and counting.


More than 30 mins...


----------



## mamunmaziz

mirza_755 said:


> My application date is on December 2012 and still I am waiting. Many Bangladeshi are subject to matter of security assessment and same to me. What about you ?


same thing here Mirza vai, .....External Security Checking is Going on.


----------



## giomanach

chandustorageadm said:


> More than 30 mins...


Just got off with the person on the phone. No case officer yet. Dammit. Gotta wait longer I guess.


----------



## SailOZ

chandustorageadm said:


> 6 months is the standard processing time for 190 visa.
> Don't worry we would get the PR sooner.


6 months?! is that the standard? that's a hell of time. 

does anyone really wait for that long to get the grant? or this 6 months calculation is based on the premise that every single step of the application reaches its maximum level of complication, for instance, documents questioned, meds referred, offshore checked?


----------



## chandustorageadm

giomanach said:


> Just got off with the person on the phone. No case officer yet. Dammit. Gotta wait longer I guess.


All the June applicants getting COs this week.
You should get CO in another one week.


----------



## SailOZ

giomanach said:


> Just got off with the person on the phone. No case officer yet. Dammit. Gotta wait longer I guess.


do you use an internet phone ? that will cost quite some bucks!


----------



## salamlemon

sureshv said:


> Thanks JP Mosa,
> 
> So i can put any date in the month and year of passing mentioned on my certificate. Right ?
> 
> When i selected SS 190 option in my EOI, at the end of the form, EOI is shown as
> 
> The Client claims 60 points. Does this include 5 points from SS ?
> 
> I have only 55 points. So i assume it included the 5 points from SS and calculated total points as 60 . Please let me know if this is correct ?
> 
> Regards,
> Suresh


Yes, it included 5 points from SS.


----------



## chandustorageadm

SailOZ said:


> 6 months?! is that the standard? that's a hell of time.
> 
> does anyone really wait for that long to get the grant? or this 6 months calculation is based on the premise that every single step of the application reaches its maximum level of complication, for instance, documents questioned, meds referred, offshore checked?


Well, people receiving the grants in 45- 75 days from the lodgement day and uploading all the documents before CO asks.


----------



## earldro

ashanti7311 said:


> Just contacted DIAC, I was allocated CO in 12th July. I lodged application on 4th June. Then I was told it may take 6 months to process application. That sucks!


Hi,

We have the same timelines, I applied on 4th June and CO assigned on 12th July according to my call with DIAC this morning.

Did the agent give you any info about ur CO??

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## giomanach

SailOZ said:


> do you use an internet phone ? that will cost quite some bucks!


Nah. I'm in Australia. I have $700 worth of credit to spend. LOL. Doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Mjt

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> I just called DAIC,
> they said CO is assigned to my case.
> Did not give the CO details.
> But told me that it is assigned to adelaide 4
> 
> Any one on the sameboat?


Hi... I have applied on 17th June but CO is not yet assigned to my case...


----------



## TOPGUN

I have applied on 21st may got co on 5 th june did medical on 12th June CO told me my meds were referred and soonest would be done by 15th Aug as it takes 8 to 10 weeks when meds were referred so I know for me it's longer wait.

Hope to hear good news soon and best of luck for all In the line.


----------



## ashanti7311

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have the same timelines, I applied on 4th June and CO assigned on 12th July according to my call with DIAC this morning.
> 
> Did the agent give you any info about ur CO??
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Hi Earl, i don't have an agent i contacted DIAC. They advised me my CO is based in Adelaide.


----------



## earldro

ashanti7311 said:


> Hi Earl, i don't have an agent i contacted DIAC. They advised me my CO is based in Adelaide.


sorry... I meant the DIAC call center agent, in so it's Adelaide for you.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## sydneydreams

Hi guys,

I had applied on 3rd june, attached all relvent docs, did my medicals today.
senior members any idea when should i expect the golden mail, my file has gone to adelaide.
No contact from CO dnt know whether i have been alloted one yet.


----------



## sydneydreams

Guys one more question....

how do i know whether my meds have been referred or not....


----------



## mirza_755

num_tareq said:


> R u 189 or 190?


189 man


----------



## mirza_755

mamunmaziz said:


> same thing here Mirza vai, .....External Security Checking is Going on.


Today my new CO asked me same thing again

1. Travel history since birth
2. My parents info with DOB, State, Country
3. My siblings info with DOB, State, Country
4. My spouse parents and siblings DOB, State, Country.

All such information I had provided in Form 80 in December 2012. My previous CO asked them and I had provided it again in 1st May 2013. New CO asked same thing again. I am confused what is going on. Although I have provided all info, but they make delay by asking same question again and again..............Frustrating


----------



## mithu93ku

sydneydreams said:


> Guys one more question....
> 
> how do i know whether my meds have been referred or not....


Your case officer will inform you if your meds is referred...


----------



## rahulmenda

pradinlr said:


> Just now I got email from consultant...My CO is from brisbane team ?
> what abt you Rahul?


My CO is TS from Team 2


----------



## mamunmaziz

mirza_755 said:


> Today my new CO asked me same thing again
> 
> 1. Travel history since birth
> 2. My parents info with DOB, State, Country
> 3. My siblings info with DOB, State, Country
> 4. My spouse parents and siblings DOB, State, Country.
> 
> All such information I had provided in Form 80 in December 2012. My previous CO asked them and I had provided it again in 1st May 2013. New CO asked same thing again. I am confused what is going on. Although I have provided all info, but they make delay by asking same question again and again..............Frustrating


thats mean your previous CO did not put the correction into your file......OOps!


----------



## cprem79

mirza_755 said:


> Today my new CO asked me same thing again
> 
> 1. Travel history since birth
> 2. My parents info with DOB, State, Country
> 3. My siblings info with DOB, State, Country
> 4. My spouse parents and siblings DOB, State, Country.
> 
> All such information I had provided in Form 80 in December 2012. My previous CO asked them and I had provided it again in 1st May 2013. New CO asked same thing again. I am confused what is going on. Although I have provided all info, but they make delay by asking same question again and again..............Frustrating


Mirza_755,

If you have the direct desk no. of your CO, please call and talk to him/her and sort out all your issues.
It would be better when the CO hears from you directly.


----------



## Vijay24

Any other ways to call DIAC other than phoning them which costs huge bucks? Thru internet?

I know its been just 3 weeks and I had to wait for 2 more weeks for normal time to get a CO allotment. Just wanted to clarify if any CO is assigned for me or not.


----------



## ivetka233

Snother week no CO or grants... interesting. I started my 6th week waiting line.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

TOPGUN said:


> I have applied on 21st may got co on 5 th june did medical on 12th June CO told me my meds were referred and soonest would be done by 15th Aug as it takes 8 to 10 weeks when meds were referred so I know for me it's longer wait.
> 
> Hope to hear good news soon and best of luck for all In the line.


8-10 weeks for Medical Referral?

Is it normal?


----------



## Vijay24

Also if the Organize medicals page is activated, does that mean a Case Officer has checked my application and activated that page but yet to email me?


----------



## zdeveloper

ltdbkula said:


> Hi
> 
> Timelines are
> Eoi approved. 15 April
> Visa lodged 2 may
> Meds 28th may
> Last doc submitted on 13 jun
> Visa grant 15 July
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



Congratulations... Could you tell me that whether you applied alone, or with Family...?? Kindly list the documents that you uploaded...
Thank you...


----------



## mithu93ku

dahalrosan said:


> 8-10 weeks for Medical Referral?
> 
> Is it normal?


yup , normal. Some people get early release than this period and some are bearing long wait....


----------



## Hyd786

mithu93ku said:


> yup , normal. Some people get early release than this period and some are bearing long wait....


what does it mean, when people say "My Meds were referred" ??


----------



## mithu93ku

Hyd786 said:


> what does it mean, when people say "My Meds were referred" ??


Say we are waiting for our golden mail and waiting is unbearable and calling CO , then all on a sudden our dearest CO informed us your meds is referred.


----------



## akshay1229

Hi guys...could you plz help me that can i upload photographs captured from HD camera instead of scanned copy.?


----------



## Australia1

mirza_755 said:


> Today my new CO asked me same thing again
> 
> 1. Travel history since birth
> 2. My parents info with DOB, State, Country
> 3. My siblings info with DOB, State, Country
> 4. My spouse parents and siblings DOB, State, Country.
> 
> All such information I had provided in Form 80 in December 2012. My previous CO asked them and I had provided it again in 1st May 2013. New CO asked same thing again. I am confused what is going on. Although I have provided all info, but they make delay by asking same question again and again..............Frustrating


Again?? What are they upto? Only thing that does not make sense is to put one's file on security check after they ask for medical and PCC. I also suggest you to call your CO and ask why these were requested again.


----------



## Hyd786

mithu93ku said:


> Say we are waiting for our golden mail and waiting is unbearable and calling CO , then all on a sudden our dearest CO informed us your meds is referred.


And why are the Medicals referred?? And what's done when they are referred?


----------



## Anjana7955

Dear all,

And finally i also got the golder mail from my agent today .. i am a silent member of this forum... By gods grace got the approval ....

i am not aware of who the CO is...i think he never contacted the agent also..

Time lines:
NSW Approval : April 15th
Visa Applied on June 11th.
PCC : june 20th
Medical June 22
Approval July 15th.

I Wish every others in the forum get a very speedy grant.....

All the best..

Regards,
Anjana.


----------



## ranjith47

Super fast processing for you there Anjana... I wish everyone gets processed like that.!!


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

I am about to apply for 190 in system and already possess VIC SS approval. I have below questions in my mind and need your help in clarifying:

1. Do we need to submit medicals after CO is requested? or can be done before?
2. why are the Medicals referred?? And what's done when they are referred?
3. What is the current average time for CO allocation once updated in the system?

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Mini


----------



## kish199

*grant email*

Can we travel with the grant email printout and passport to AUS or do we need to do anything more
Pls advice


----------



## mithu93ku

Anjana7955 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> And finally i also got the golder mail from my agent today .. i am a silent member of this forum... By gods grace got the approval ....
> 
> i am not aware of who the CO is...i think he never contacted the agent also..
> 
> Time lines:
> NSW Approval : April 15th
> Visa Applied on June 11th.
> PCC : june 20th
> Medical June 22
> Approval July 15th.
> 
> I Wish every others in the forum get a very speedy grant.....
> 
> All the best..
> 
> Regards,
> Anjana.


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest

Anjana7955 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> And finally i also got the golder mail from my agent today .. i am a silent member of this forum... By gods grace got the approval ....
> 
> i am not aware of who the CO is...i think he never contacted the agent also..
> 
> Time lines:
> NSW Approval : April 15th
> Visa Applied on June 11th.
> PCC : june 20th
> Medical June 22
> Approval July 15th.
> 
> I Wish every others in the forum get a very speedy grant.....
> 
> All the best..
> 
> Regards,
> Anjana.


Its a very quick processing...:clap2:

Good to know that Today there have been two grants awarded


----------



## Guest

mithu93ku said:


> yup , normal. Some people get early release than this period and some are bearing long wait....



I am planning to do my medicals this week..that means it will take 8-10 weeks for my medicals to get referred? Then when can i expect the grant? after 18-20 weeks..

You must be joking mate..today a lady got grant..she applied on 11th june..how is it possible? Two june applicants have received grant.. Does referral mean that the medical center upload our results to Global health and submit it to DIAC ..clraify me


----------



## robertmurray7782

Chill man, referred is if something comes up that needs further investigation or clarification.


----------



## mithu93ku

I am expecting grant flury this week! Lods of our mate are waiting for grant from May and June. Wish you all grant within this week..


----------



## mithu93ku

rockey said:


> I am planning to do my medicals this week..that means it will take 8-10 weeks for my medicals to get referred? Then when can i expect the grant? after 18-20 weeks..
> 
> You must be joking mate..today a lady got grant..she applied on 11th june..how is it possible? Two june applicants have received grant.. Does referral mean that the medical center upload our results to Global health and submit it to DIAC ..clraify me


I am not joking man! For understanding medical referral please visit MERGED medicals questions thread!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

have your medicals been referred already?


----------



## mithu93ku

dahalrosan said:


> have your medicals been referred already?


dahalrosan  see my signature! Dont pray for my referral!


----------



## sydneydreams

Hi guys

Please need your views on this.
i got my invite by nsw ss ,occupation financial investment advisor.
i got my skills assessed by vetassess, as i did not have closely related education but partly related they considered my 3 years of relevant exp and gave me positive result in my assessment letter its written " as the education is not highly relevent we have considered 3 years of relevant exp for the same".

Now when applying my EOI my agent told me that if you are claming work ex points they should be post qualification and as per my vetassess letter i am qualified as per them after 3 years of work ex ,so we did not claim those 5 points ,but while putting up the eoi if we we putting my work ex as relevant the system was automatically taking those 5 points so we decided to write my work ex as not relevant to nominated occupation,as we were not claiming points for work ex.

Do you guys thing the case officer will object to this???? 

please help.


----------



## Sanje

HI Guys,

I am going to pay my VISA fee AUD 5250 But my credit card limit is AUD 2000. can i pay that visa fee with three payments (2000 , 2000, 1250) ?


----------



## cprem79

Sanje said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I am going to pay my VISA fee AUD 5250 But my credit card limit is AUD 2000. can i pay that visa fee with three payments (2000 , 2000, 1250) ?


Try to increase your credit limit, you can talk to your bank about it.
Or put the whole money in your A/c and pay with the debit card.
The payment cannot be paid in installments, it should be one time.


----------



## Sanje

cprem79 said:


> Try to increase your credit limit, you can talk to your bank about it.
> Or put the whole money in your A/c and pay with the debit card.
> The payment cannot be paid in installments, it should be one time.



Yes . Already i deposited that amount in my account and going to pay using my *debit visa card*.

But the bank said. that much of amount is not allowed . Thats why i asked to pay in three payments (2000,2000,125). However we are paying for same TRN number and why they don't accept it ?

really Still i didn't see the payment page and dont how it is look like


----------



## cprem79

Sanje said:


> Yes . Already i deposited that amount in my account and going to pay using my *debit visa card*.
> 
> But the bank said. that much of amount is not allowed . Thats why i asked to pay in three payments (2000,2000,125). However we are paying for same TRN number and why they don't accept it ?
> 
> really Still i didn't see the payment page and dont how it is look like


Haven't you finished filling the application form?
Then you should be seeing the payment page.
Approach the bank personally and talk to them about this issue.
Convince them that the mode of payment accepted by DIAC is only credit or debit card.
And to add with, unfortunately it would be a one time payment only, not possible in installments.


----------



## ivetka233

Can sb advice me if i do not mention my CO about i was in USA,, he can come to know somehow? Not sure i been in usa only 5 months,, co i need police check from there or CO will not req. this?


----------



## cprem79

rimon said:


> Dears,
> 
> How can i know that CO is assigned to check my case?


Call the DIAC and check it.
They should be able to tell you the details of your CO, if at all assigned.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

ivetka233 said:


> Can sb advice me if i do not mention my CO about i was in USA,, he can come to know somehow? Not sure i been in usa only 5 months,, co i need police check from there or CO will not req. this?


Hi,

As per my knowledge Police Check needs to be done only for those country where you have stayed for more that 12 months. Seniors might comment more on this.


Thanks and Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## cprem79

ivetka233 said:


> Can sb advice me if i do not mention my CO about i was in USA,, he can come to know somehow? Not sure i been in usa only 5 months,, co i need police check from there or CO will not req. this?


You should inform all your places of visit to the CO in the Form80.
Even if you don't inform, DIAC can still find out so better be honest.
However if you stayed in USA cumulatively for 12 months or more, then you should get a PCC from the FBI there.


----------



## Australia1

ivetka233 said:


> Can sb advice me if i do not mention my CO about i was in USA,, he can come to know somehow? Not sure i been in usa only 5 months,, co i need police check from there or CO will not req. this?


It would be a bad idea to hide any information. You will only need a pcc if you have lived there for more than 12 months.


----------



## rs100

change on my evisa portal..

new hyperlink comes & asks for uploading form-80.

even i already uploaded the same. 

rgds//


----------



## rs100

ivetka233 said:


> Can sb advice me if i do not mention my CO about i was in USA,, he can come to know somehow? Not sure i been in usa only 5 months,, co i need police check from there or CO will not req. this?


whether CO contacted you ? or asking for uploading form-80 ?

rgds//


----------



## cprem79

rs100 said:


> change on my evisa portal..
> 
> new hyperlink comes & asks for uploading form-80.
> 
> even i already uploaded the same.
> 
> rgds//


Sometimes CO can miss certain files.
So it's no harm if you upload it again in the requested link.


----------



## jain.v2007

I am confused over new ACS rules.

Well my ACS letter was issued before 15 April (in Sept 2012), & i have full 4.5 years of overseas experience written on it.

So i have claimed 65 points in my EOI (filed on Feb 18), & got invite on 1-July. I have also applied for visa with full fees.

Now if CO checks according to new ACS rules (4.5 yrs experience - 2 yrs = 2.5 yrs experience = 0 points for experience), i will loose 5 points for overseas experience, resulting in total 60 points.

What will happen ? Will i be refused for visa grant?


----------



## killerbee82

Sanje said:


> Yes . Already i deposited that amount in my account and going to pay using my debit visa card.
> 
> But the bank said. that much of amount is not allowed . Thats why i asked to pay in three payments (2000,2000,125). However we are paying for same TRN number and why they don't accept it ?
> 
> really Still i didn't see the payment page and dont how it is look like


How about getting those prepaid cards where you can load the money and then use it online


----------



## mindfreak

Anjana7955 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> And finally i also got the golder mail from my agent today .. i am a silent member of this forum... By gods grace got the approval ....
> 
> i am not aware of who the CO is...i think he never contacted the agent also..
> 
> Time lines:
> NSW Approval : April 15th
> Visa Applied on June 11th.
> PCC : june 20th
> Medical June 22
> Approval July 15th.
> 
> I Wish every others in the forum get a very speedy grant.....
> 
> All the best..
> 
> Regards,
> Anjana.


Congratulations Anjana!! that's incredible and a great news for all of us in the queue.

one question : did you have to attach form 80?


----------



## Anjana7955

mindfreak said:


> Congratulations Anjana!! that's incredible and a great news for all of us in the queue.
> 
> one question : did you have to attach form 80?


Thanks a lot!!!

I have send the same to my agent. Not sure if he has attached the same or not.He didnt share the password with me as it was same for all his clients.


----------



## ehanu009

rs100 said:


> change on my evisa portal..
> 
> new hyperlink comes & asks for uploading form-80.
> 
> even i already uploaded the same.
> 
> rgds//


don't rely too much on what your evisa portal says. believe in what you have done. i have experienced weird things happening on this page. even one day i found that all my attachments are gone!

so check out your page at a later time. hopefully you would find things alright. strange things are usually temporary.

p.s. if problem persists, consider taking necessary actions


----------



## ehanu009

Imersion said:


> Kabayan! I think the IELTS results accepted nowadays is for three years. Would appreciate some ideas from seniors?


yes, i guess you are right. both during lodging eoi as well as the main application, they asked whether i had taken ielts in the last 36 months


----------



## ehanu009

Jonathan1980 said:


> Starting my 7th week and no sign of F*** CO. They called us client and I call them the worse business agents


hi jonathan, i think you need a break. may be you can go for a trip somewhere for at least a month  where are your poems btw? lots of people here are frustrated. we need more poems

i have stopped looking at stats of those guys who got their grants in no time. trying to look at only those who are waiting for months, specially at those who have been waiting longer than me. and i am not good at poetry


----------



## Sunlight11

jain.v2007 said:


> I am confused over new ACS rules.
> 
> Well my ACS letter was issued before 15 April (in Sept 2012), & i have full 4.5 years of overseas experience written on it.
> 
> So i have claimed 65 points in my EOI (filed on Feb 18), & got invite on 1-July. I have also applied for visa with full fees.
> 
> Now if CO checks according to new ACS rules (4.5 yrs experience - 2 yrs = 2.5 yrs experience = 0 points for experience), i will loose 5 points for overseas experience, resulting in total 60 points.
> 
> What will happen ? Will i be refused for visa grant?


Your CO will take your experience as written in ACS letter... New rules wont be applicable to you.


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

I am about to apply for 190 in system and already possess VIC SS approval. I have below questions in my mind and need your help in clarifying:

1. Do we need to submit medicals after CO is requested? or can be done before?
2. why are the Medicals referred?? And what's done when they are referred?
3. What is the current average time for CO allocation once updated in the system?

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Mini


----------



## ranjith47

To all , including myself,, we've Gotten the invitation and today or tomorrow ( or after 12 months lol) we will eventually get the visa.... its too hard to sit back and relax due to the time involved and the anxiety we all face... but i think its better to get on with our lives.. theres so much we can do right now so we're prepared to enter work with some much needed skills in australia.
just my thought. I am going to leave all the stress and work to the CO's from now.... I have given them all documents and more for my processing. The work is now for them to do.


----------



## icriding

Hello mini2ran

Once you complete your 190 Visa application, you will find a link to Print the "Organize your medicals" letter and undertake the health check.

You can undertake your medicals after printing the letter and organizing a health examination at the recommended Panel Clinic. 

The results of Heath examinations are generally valid for a year and once you complete your 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks. 

As per my understanding:

Medicals are generally referred, in the event that an abnormal finding is detected.

Even minor abnormalities can result in Medicals being refereed so that a second opinion is obtained.

Some medicals may be refereed in-spite of no abnormal findings, as part of quality assurance.

Hope this helps

All the best with your application.


----------



## mini2ran

Thanks icriding for detailed explanation.

I heard in one of the post that excess weight or BMI index in obessity also will lead to medical referred or visa rejection? Any info in this?


----------



## sheravanan

Hi Friends,

I asked about my 189 visa delay to my agents. he says 4 to 6 months the time line so wait for one month then we will ask CO about my application Status.

any body have faced same delay please give your suggestion.

App.lodged : 11 April, Medicals done:1 May, CO: 4th May, PCC:13 May, Grant: ........

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Jonathan1980

ehanu009 said:


> hi jonathan, i think you need a break. may be you can go for a trip somewhere for at least a month  where are your poems btw? lots of people here are frustrated. we need more poems
> 
> i have stopped looking at stats of those guys who got their grants in no time. trying to look at only those who are waiting for months, specially at those who have been waiting longer than me. and i am not good at poetry


Hehe sometimes one need to get angry to create a poem. Anyway I saw you got CO in 2 months and another waiting period, what did you miss in your documents that makes you wait ?


----------



## Jonathan1980

ranjith47 said:


> To all , including myself,, we've Gotten the invitation and today or tomorrow ( or after 12 months lol) we will eventually get the visa.... its too hard to sit back and relax due to the time involved and the anxiety we all face... but i think its better to get on with our lives.. theres so much we can do right now so we're prepared to enter work with some much needed skills in australia.
> just my thought. I am going to leave all the stress and work to the CO's from now.... I have given them all documents and more for my processing. The work is now for them to do.


Well there are many reasons that to get grant early is important and not just only to move to Australia quicker. Many things in life is aligned with this grant.


----------



## gaurav7172

Andy10 said:


> What I feel is that till the 19th / 21st July, the school vacations are on at Australia.. so the CO's may have taken an off to go out with their families..:fish2::snowman: that could be the reason for delay for many who have completed 5 weeks...:juggle:





Rocky Balboa said:


> Makes sense...So after the 21st we can expect flurry of Grants..


Correct. Same is my case if you read previous posts. my CO is also on leave for 2 weeks and so might be other CO's. she told me that she will finalize my application after coming back .So guys buckle your seat belts as after 7 to 8 days most of you will get your grants. Cheers
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## mayankp

Jonathan1980 said:


> Well there are many reasons that to get grant early is important and not just only to move to Australia quicker. Many things in life is aligned with this grant.


I completely agree with you Jonathan, we have planned lot of other things with this visa process. That is the thing makes our waiting period difficult but we do not have any other option than to be patient.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Australia1

Has anyone applied for a UK Police clearance certificate? Just wanted to know if they send or email an acknowledgement when they receive the application.


----------



## gaurav7172

mini2ran said:


> Thanks icriding for detailed explanation.
> 
> I heard in one of the post that excess weight or BMI index in obessity also will lead to medical referred or visa rejection? Any info in this?


don't worry. even fat people get visa as its not disease and it can be controlled.
only people with serious medical conditions are denied visa. and besides people can get liposuction in hours before going for medicals. 
Get good BMI rating with LIPOSUCTION and take visa tomorrow. HEHEHEHE
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## icriding

mini2ran said:


> Thanks icriding for detailed explanation.
> 
> I heard in one of the post that excess weight or BMI index in obessity also will lead to medical referred or visa rejection? Any info in this?


As far as I understand,

Yes, If your BMI indicates that your are over or underweight, your medicals will are very likely to get referred. Conditions such as glucose in urine (diabetes) are very likely to get referred.

If you have a known medical condition, it is best that you inform your panel doctor so that further tests can be undertaken as soon as possible, to ascertain that you meet the health requirement for entry into Australia.

You stand to loose a lot of time in processing, when your medicals are referred and you are then instructed by the Health Officer to undergo further medical tests.

As far as I understand, a minimum of 2-3 weeks elapse before the outcome of decisions on referred medical tests are known.

Hope you find this information useful.

More info here: The Health Requirement

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## icriding

From: The Health Requirement

The health requirement is designed to protect the Australian health care system from significant costs and ensure that additional pressure is not put on health care and community services that are in short supply.

If a significant medical condition is identified a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) must provide an opinion as to whether the condition or disease is likely to:

-- result in significant health care and community service costs if the visa is granted

-- require the use of Australian health care or community services that are in short supply.

the most common diseases to result in a failure to meet the health requirement for a permanent visa include:

HIV infection
intellectual impairment
cancer
renal disease or failure

If a MOC assesses you as unable to meet the health requirement on the grounds of significant cost, you will be refused unless a health waiver is available.

Currently, health services in short supply include:

organ transplants
blood/plasma product (including coagulation factors and immunoglobulins)
fresh blood or blood components for people with rare blood groups
radiotherapy for the treatment of malignancy.

If a MOC assesses you as unable to meet the health requirement because you have a disease or condition that is likely to require the use of health care and community services in short supply, your visa application will be refused unless a health waiver is available.


----------



## Sanje

Hi All,

Do we need to upload relevant docs after pay the fee or can we upload docs before pay th visa fee ?

hope u guys assistant..


----------



## icriding

Sanje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do we need to upload relevant docs after pay the fee or can we upload docs before pay th visa fee ?
> 
> hope u guys assistant..


Hello Sanje,

As far as I understand:

After you pay the required Visa fee, you will be able to upload your documents and submit your application.

You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.

You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## Sanje

*Visa Steps*



icriding said:


> Hello Sanje,
> 
> As far as I understand:
> 
> After you pay the required Visa fee, you will be able to upload your documents and submit your application.
> 
> You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.
> 
> You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thanks Icriding. 

*I assume *this is the process i have to follow when i apply visa.
Please correct me if i am wrong..

1.	Click the “Apply visa button” and fill the details .(No any document upload)
2.	Once I finished the application,I can get TRN number and I can see payment amount.
3.	Then go to bank and deposit that amount (may be get two days)
4.	Then pay the Visa fee.
5.	Then upload the documents.
6.	Get the referral letter for medical and do the medical
7.	Apply PCC
8.	When CO ask, submit the PCC and Medical


----------



## icriding

With regards to a 190 visa application, as per my understanding:

-- You need to pay the initial application charge by credit card at the time of application.
-- Not sure if overseas bank transfers are an acceptable payment option.
-- All relevant documents and PCC can be uploaded before a case officer has been allocated
-- Medicals can also be undertaken before a case officer has been allocated

Once you complete your 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks. 

The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year


More info here

Applying for this visa:
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

Fees & Charges
How to Pay

Document Checklist:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## Sanje

icriding said:


> With regards to a 190 visa application, as per my understanding:
> 
> 
> 
> More info here
> 
> Applying for this visa:
> Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> 
> Fees & Charges
> How to Pay
> 
> Document Checklist:
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


Thanks Buddy


----------



## Vijay24

Hopefully some of you guys will receive emails from CO tomorrow morning.

Good luck!


----------



## aussiemozz

What is the time frame these days for CO allocation ? I paid the fee on 2nd July and in process of getting PCC and medicals. Approximatedly by when could I expect to get a CO and a grant ?


----------



## Andy10

Anjana7955 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> And finally i also got the golder mail from my agent today .. i am a silent member of this forum... By gods grace got the approval ....
> 
> i am not aware of who the CO is...i think he never contacted the agent also..
> 
> Time lines:
> NSW Approval : April 15th
> Visa Applied on June 11th.
> PCC : june 20th
> Medical June 22
> Approval July 15th.
> 
> I Wish every others in the forum get a very speedy grant.....
> 
> All the best..
> 
> Regards,
> Anjana.


Congratz!!:clap2: It says Austria!


----------



## Andy10

mindfreak said:


> Congratulations Anjana!! that's incredible and a great news for all of us in the queue.
> 
> one question : did you have to attach form 80?


is form 80 an optional document? :confused2:


----------



## icriding

Andy10 said:


> is form 80 an optional document? :confused2:


As far as I understand, all applicants over 16 are usually asked to submit Form 80.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and upload Form80.

As per my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).

Hope this information helps

All the best with your application

Icriding


----------



## anshuashu

Is payment(fee) will take 2 days to process?????


----------



## icriding

anshuashu said:


> Is payment(fee) will take 2 days to process?????



With regards to a 190 visa application, as per my understanding:

-- You need to pay the initial application charge by credit card at the time of application.
-- Credit Card payments are processed within a few seconds.
-- Not sure if overseas bank transfers are an acceptable payment option.

More info here

Fees & Charges
How to Pay

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding

---
Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane)
Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013; Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## dragoman

Australia1 said:


> Has anyone applied for a UK Police clearance certificate? Just wanted to know if they send or email an acknowledgement when they receive the application.


Yes they do .. i applied recently


----------



## killerbee82

*Organise your Health Links*

For people who have done the medicals after the upgrade, does your Organise your health link DISAPPEAR after medicals *OR* stays active with the print information sheet option about the tests you have completed and says the case has been submitted to DIAC on this day...


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> With regards to a 190 visa application, as per my understanding:
> 
> -- You need to pay the initial application charge by credit card at the time of application.
> -- Credit Card payments are processed within a few seconds.
> -- Not sure if overseas bank transfers are an acceptable payment option.
> 
> More info here
> 
> Fees & Charges
> How to Pay
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> 
> ---
> Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013;
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane)
> Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013; Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


Hi mate, got a few questions:

1) I don't get how your medicals were "referred" on 1st July and you got the grant the very next day? 

2) When did you get your medicals done?

3) When were your medicals submitted to the DIAC? 

4) Do you mean referred to the MOC or referred as in your CO followed up on the results?

Sorry for all the questions, just seek some more clarity. Thanks


----------



## mindfreak

Just a quick update in regards to my meds, my meds were finally submitted to the DIAC today. The link "Organise your health examinations" has since then disappeared and it shows me the following message:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Will also upload Form 80 soon...or not and maybe just wait for the CO to contact me


----------



## killerbee82

mindfreak said:


> Just a quick update in regards to my meds, my meds were finally submitted to the DIAC today. The link "Organise your health examinations" has since then disappeared and it shows me the following message:
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Will also upload Form 80 soon...or not and maybe just wait for the CO to contact me


Let me know if this status changes because I had the same message for a few hours before it went back to the organize your health links... the link is mysterious


----------



## mindfreak

killerbee82 said:


> Let me know if this status changes because I had the same message for a few hours before it went back to the organize your health links... the link is mysterious


will surely keep you updated buddy


----------



## mindfreak

aussiemozz said:


> What is the time frame these days for CO allocation ? I paid the fee on 2nd July and in process of getting PCC and medicals. Approximatedly by when could I expect to get a CO and a grant ?


about 8 weeks for subclass 189


----------



## shaikjalal

mindfreak said:


> about 8 weeks for subclass 189


Can somebody repost the xl sheet which tracks CO alloc dates please.
Looking at other posts .. Looks like 8 weeks is the max.. People have been allocated CO in 2 weeks time too  . Strange ways of DIAC


----------



## ehanu009

Jonathan1980 said:


> Hehe sometimes one need to get angry to create a poem. Anyway I saw you got CO in 2 months and another waiting period, what did you miss in your documents that makes you wait ?


nothing. its the background check


----------



## ivetka233

yes exactly, CO are allocating people as they like,, also they picking people as they like,, i get they have there app. numbers in some bowl and each morni ng draw one to work on. Now i gess draw 2 in a week. 

It really takes slow, i missed this weekend weeding in my home because of slow emotion with CO and grants. Yes,, is ok if you sure you wait for grant ,what if you wait and than sth will missed and you will be refused....great period of waste of time. 

Hope sb will come with some CO or Grant for this week,so fare nth...


----------



## sydneydreams

sydneydreams said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Please need your views on this.
> i got my invite by nsw ss ,occupation financial investment advisor.
> i got my skills assessed by vetassess, as i did not have closely related education but partly related they considered my 3 years of relevant exp and gave me positive result in my assessment letter its written " as the education is not highly relevent we have considered 3 years of relevant exp for the same".
> 
> Now when applying my EOI my agent told me that if you are claming work ex points they should be post qualification and as per my vetassess letter i am qualified as per them after 3 years of work ex ,so we did not claim those 5 points ,but while putting up the eoi if we we putting my work ex as relevant the system was automatically taking those 5 points so we decided to write my work ex as not relevant to nominated occupation,as we were not claiming points for work ex.
> 
> Do you guys thing the case officer will object to this????
> 
> please help.


any one any views???


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*E-Service Support <[email protected]>* Somebody in the forum gave me this email address to contact DIAC for the CO allocation. However, I got this message??? I dont remember who gave this email contact. Please dont post false information on the Forum

Good morning,

Application TRN EGO3F7MJTH was lodged on 02/07/2013.

If you have any processing related enquiries please use the following link to find the most appropriate area to respond to your enquiries:

Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Please Note: E-Service Support mailbox is a technical support mailbox and will not be able to advise on any visa processing issues.

Regards,

eVisa Help Desk
eService Support Section
Client Strategy & Performance Division
Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## Colombo

hi guys,

I got my invitation 15 th of July and I lodged the application on same day.
I don't know whats the process of acknowledgement.

Please tell me when do I have to go to the medical?

Do i have to wait till CO assign to me.

Thanking in advance

XXX


----------



## sydneydreams

hi

is their anybody who has applied onshore???


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> yes exactly, CO are allocating people as they like,, also they picking people as they like,, i get they have there app. numbers in some bowl and each morni ng draw one to work on. Now i gess draw 2 in a week.
> 
> It really takes slow, i missed this weekend weeding in my home because of slow emotion with CO and grants. Yes,, is ok if you sure you wait for grant ,what if you wait and than sth will missed and you will be refused....great period of waste of time.
> 
> Hope sb will come with some CO or Grant for this week,so fare nth...


Well somebody mentioned last two weeks is school off for children so COs need to stay home to take care of their children and also they need to take leave as well.

They are starting to catch up this week and you will see a landslide of grants in next couple of weeks to clear up application last financial year.


----------



## ashanti7311

sydneydreams said:


> hi
> 
> is their anybody who has applied onshore???


Yep I have


----------



## kzaidi11

Hi there,

I have a question regarding EOI for 189 and 190 at the same time?

I have already applied for 189 EOI and waiting for invitation. Can I also use SS 190 and create a new EOI . How will it work if I get any of them early. For e.g 190 invitation come 1st ? do I need to cancel the other EOI?


----------



## Vijay24

killerbee82 said:


> For people who have done the medicals after the upgrade, does your Organise your health link DISAPPEAR after medicals *OR* stays active with the print information sheet option about the tests you have completed and says the case has been submitted to DIAC on this day...


I have done my medicals, but still the link appears. And if I click that link, it directs to the details of referral page. Nothing more than that


----------



## australia.ind

*The Day*

Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"

Party time..Got our grant finally..

Meds were cleared on 8th of Julylane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## australia.ind

*The Day*

Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"

Party time..Got our grant finally..

Meds were cleared on 8th of Julylane:lane:lane:lane:

Thanks for all the forummate,esp OOrvee,Vishang,Haryk,Venukumar


----------



## cprem79

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> 
> Meds were cleared on 8th of Julylane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks for all the forummate,esp OOrvee,Vishang,Haryk,Venukumar


Congratulations... Wishing you all the best for a bright future~


----------



## sydneydreams

*hi*



ashanti7311 said:


> Yep I have


do u know how to get interim medicare card??


----------



## ashanti7311

Just go down to your local medicare centre and fill out form. Take with you your passport and visa grant letter/ email. Takes about 2 weeks to process. You can also get the forms online.


----------



## Australia1

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> 
> Meds were cleared on 8th of Julylane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks for all the forummate,esp OOrvee,Vishang,Haryk,Venukumar


Congratulations. Enjoy this special moment


----------



## sydneydreams

ashanti7311 said:


> Just go down to your local medicare centre and fill out form. Take with you your passport and visa grant letter/ email. Takes about 2 weeks to process. You can also get the forms online.


In terim medicare is for those person waiting for grant so i suppose i need to taek the application receipt with me???


----------



## mayankp

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> 
> Meds were cleared on 8th of Julylane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks for all the forummate,esp OOrvee,Vishang,Haryk,Venukumar


Congratulations......:clap2:


----------



## ashanti7311

sydneydreams said:


> In terim medicare is for those person waiting for grant so i suppose i need to taek the application receipt with me???


Not sure, i am on 457 visa so i used that.


----------



## amiarm

My brother received his ACS last week with below details.

The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 01/05 - 10/06 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: Software Engineer Trainee
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 10/06 - 03/07 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/07 - 11/08 (1yrs 8mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/08 - 01/11 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/11 - 09/11 (0yrs 8mths)
Position: Sales Consultant
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/11 - 04/13 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Solution Consultant-Technology
Employer: ABC
Country: INDIA

Can he claim 10 points for five years experience considering last two jobs for which his position is different to SE but ACS has considered it relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer)?

Please suggest?


----------



## rahul897

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> 
> Meds were cleared on 8th of Julylane:lane:lane:lane:


congratulations,
how many points did u claim,and for which subclass
did any employment verification take place


----------



## VenuKumar

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> 
> Meds were cleared on 8th of Julylane:lane:lane:lane:


Awesomeeee... congratulations!!


----------



## australia.ind

rahul897 said:


> congratulations,
> how many points did u claim,and for which subclass
> did any employment verification take place


60 points....Analyst programmer..I was in touch with current company HR,she said no verification


----------



## rahul897

australia.ind said:


> 60 points....Analyst programmer..I was in touch with current company HR,she said no verification


for job claim,did u give only payslips and IT returns?


----------



## rupinder.jit

got grant on 09 july 2013


----------



## Hyd786

rupinder.jit said:


> got grant on 09 july 2013


Congrats Rupinder :clap2:

What's your ANZSCO code? and did you get any email when your CO was assigned?


----------



## ReachShail

Hi All,

This is first post of mine in this forum. First of all, let me tell you guys.... this forum is awesome for one reason... here nobody knows anyone and still helping each other... amazing...

I am really confused by the new ACS rules. I did my ACS assessment way back in Oct 3, 2012. Will the new ACS rules applicable to me?

If I apply with my ACS, will my visa application get rejected?

Please help me guys. I received invitation on 15 July. EOI submitted on 1 May 2013 with 60 points.

thanks.


----------



## rupinder.jit

Hyd786 said:


> Congrats Rupinder :clap2:
> 
> What's your ANZSCO code? and did you get any email when your CO was assigned?


Code: 261313. Yes CO contacted me. but suddenly she stooped responding to me than I called DIAC and they told me that I need to contact to Team 33 not Team 31 as this team does not operate anymore. I sent them e-mail and they sent me grant mail in 30 minutes


----------



## Vijay24

rupinder.jit said:


> Code: 261313. Yes CO contacted me. but suddenly she stooped responding to me than I called DIAC and they told me that I need to contact to Team 33 not Team 31 as this team does not operate anymore. I sent them e-mail and they sent me grant mail in 30 minutes


Did it take 3 months for your Grant?


----------



## Vijay24

Today also no mail from CO


----------



## australia.ind

rahul897 said:


> for job claim,did u give only payslips and IT returns?


Current employer : ref letter from HR,payslips,IT returns,bank statement,appointment letter
Previous employer : offer letter,relieveing letter,statuti=ory declaration,IT returns


----------



## Hyd786

Vijay24 said:


> Today also no mail from CO


Call DIAC and check if a CO has been allocated to you or not.

Be patient & wait for around 30 minutes for the operator to speak to you


----------



## haryk

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> 
> Meds were cleared on 8th of Julylane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks for all the forummate,esp OOrvee,Vishang,Haryk,Venukumar


Congratulations  finally silence was broken for you  ALL THE VERY BEST for your future


----------



## rupinder.jit

Vijay24 said:


> Did it take 3 months for your Grant?


Yes, it is a long story. actually my wife was issued bridging visa by mistake and that mistake cost me 2 months extra, this mistake was made by DIAC. No problems with the wait, got the grant. I am happy


----------



## Vijay24

Hyd786 said:


> Call DIAC and check if a CO has been allocated to you or not.
> 
> Be patient & wait for around 30 minutes for the operator to speak to you


Any cheap options for calling DIAC?


----------



## Vijay24

rupinder.jit said:


> Yes, it is a long story. actually my wife was issued bridging visa by mistake and that mistake cost me 2 months extra, this mistake was made by DIAC. No problems with the wait, got the grant. I am happy


oops... Ya, finally it was worth the wait


----------



## mirza_755

ehanu009 said:


> hi jonathan, i think you need a break. may be you can go for a trip somewhere for at least a month  where are your poems btw? lots of people here are frustrated. we need more poems
> 
> i have stopped looking at stats of those guys who got their grants in no time. trying to look at only those who are waiting for months, specially at those who have been waiting longer than me. and i am not good at poetry


Who is your CO and team ?


----------



## rs100

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> 
> Meds were cleared on 8th of Julylane:lane:lane:lane:


congrats buddy....


----------



## mirza_755

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> 
> Meds were cleared on 8th of Julylane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats .............


----------



## Hyd786

Vijay24 said:


> Any cheap options for calling DIAC?


Try calling from your Friend's mobile ..lol


----------



## Vijay24

Hyd786 said:


> Try calling from your Friend's mobile ..lol


:lol:


----------



## killerbee82

Vijay24 said:


> I have done my medicals, but still the link appears. And if I click that link, it directs to the details of referral page. Nothing more than that


Does your tests say completed?


----------



## argetlam0102

*Help Required*

Dear Friends, 

need a suggestion from you, 

My wife was diagnosed with breast cancer 6 yrs ago. Subsequently she underwent surgery followed by chemotherapy and radiation. She has been disease free for the past 5 yrs and yearly checkups as mandated by her oncologist confirms the same. however she is to be on medication for the rest of her life. However she is perfectly fit and is leading a healthy life in all aspects including to continue working for the past 5 yrs. can this be a reason for rejection of our medicals. Need your help in the case.


----------



## vijay_k

killerbee82 said:


> Let me know if this status changes because I had the same message for a few hours before it went back to the organize your health links... the link is mysterious


Mee too the message was there for few hours and the link is back as usual...


----------



## killerbee82

vijay_k said:


> Mee too the message was there for few hours and the link is back as usual...


Yes I thought so, you cannot rely on the link apparently


----------



## ashababy

*Grant*

Hello ,

I got the 190 grant today.

Visa Applied on 3rd June

Grant on 16 th July.

Did not get any information about CO or when it was allocated .
Also not sure whether medicals were referred or not.

today a mail came from Adelide Team 2 with Grant letter.

All the Best to those who are waiting for VISA.

Thanks


----------



## cprem79

argetlam0102 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> need a suggestion from you,
> 
> My wife was diagnosed with breast cancer 6 yrs ago. Subsequently she underwent surgery followed by chemotherapy and radiation. She has been disease free for the past 5 yrs and yearly checkups as mandated by her oncologist confirms the same. however she is to be on medication for the rest of her life. However she is perfectly fit and is leading a healthy life in all aspects including to continue working for the past 5 yrs. can this be a reason for rejection of our medicals. Need your help in the case.


It cannot be a reason for rejection but it will be referred to MOC.
They will investigate further on this and will request for any additional tests if required.
Then based on the results, MOC will decide your case.
My feeling is that, this ailment won't hamper your application.


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> Hi mate, got a few questions:
> 
> 1) I don't get how your medicals were "referred" on 1st July and you got the grant the very next day?
> 
> 2) When did you get your medicals done?
> 
> 3) When were your medicals submitted to the DIAC?
> 
> 4) Do you mean referred to the MOC or referred as in your CO followed up on the results?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just seek some more clarity. Thanks


Hello Mindfreak,

1. My case officer informed me via email that my medicals have been referred to to his Health Operations colleagues on 1 July 2013 and that he needs to hear back from then before taking a decision on my application. On 2 July 2013, my case officer finalized my application and my visa was granted.

2. My medicals were undertaken at MediBank Sydney on 24 January 2013 as part of the requirement of my 457 Business Visa. 

Since, I was going to apply for a permanent visa within a few months, I underwent the complete set of medicals required for grant of a permanent visa.
My medicals were finalized on 08 February 2013 and the extension to my 457 Business Visa was granted.

The results of medical examinations are generally valid for a year. 

Accordingly, when my case officer requested for medicals, I informed him that they had already been undertaken. 

Since, my medicals were undertaken to satisfy requirements of a temporary (457-Business) visa, my case officer forwarded the results to his Health Operations colleagues on 01 July 2013 to clarify if they satisfy the requirements of a permanent visa. 

I am not sure if my medicals were referred to the MOC or to Global Health, my case officer informed me that they have been "referred".

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding

---
Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013; Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## cprem79

ashababy said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> 
> Visa Applied on 3rd June
> 
> Grant on 16 th July.
> 
> Did not get any information about CO or when it was allocated .
> Also not sure whether medicals were referred or not.
> 
> today a mail came from Adelide Team 2 with Grant letter.
> 
> All the Best to those who are waiting for VISA.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations and good luck~
You are also one among the lucky lot to get a speedy grant...


----------



## gaurav7172

My Dear Friends, Brothers and sisters i Wish you luck in getting your Visa very soon. Last week my Case officer told me that she requires one last form and she will be on vacation for two weeks. I thought that I will have to again wait for 15 days. They really know how to piss off and give happyness(My pursuit of happyness) at the same time. 
As I have made a habit to check daily, my wife questioned me why was I checking today when case officer told two weeks. But Today when I checked the status, TO MY SURPRISE, MY VISA WAS FINALIZED YAHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO . I GOT THE GRANT GUYS   :clap2: :clap2: . i HAVE NO WORDS TO EXPLAIN MY HAPPYNESS . 
I wish you all speedy grant and Same HAPPYNESS as I have today.
Without you all and the information you share, I would have become Nervous and frustrated due to the time taken in state sponsorship and getting Visa. So I thank you all in sharing the valuable information and I am also doing my part in the same. 
Thank you all once again and Wish you all Very Good Luck

:first: :cheer2: :cheer2: :lock1: :lock1: :rockon: :rockon: Lets arty: arty:

Today I can add the 6th and final plane in this line.
My First plane was for starting my visa process and Filing my ACS
My Second Plane was for Successful ACS
My Third Plane was for filing my State sponsorship.
My Fourth Plane was for getting NSW state sponsorship.
My Fifth Plane was for Filing my Visa.
And today My final Plane for getting My Visa Grant
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## cprem79

gaurav7172 said:


> My Dear Friends, Brothers and sisters i Wish you luck in getting your Visa very soon. Last week my Case officer told me that she requires one last form and she will be on vacation for two weeks. I thought that I will have to again wait for 15 days. They really know how to piss off and give happyness(My pursuit of happyness) at the same time.
> As I have made a habit to check daily, my wife questioned me why was I checking today when case officer told two weeks. But Today when I checked the status, TO MY SURPRISE, MY VISA WAS FINALIZED YAHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO . I GOT THE GRANT GUYS   :clap2: :clap2: . i HAVE NO WORDS TO EXPLAIN MY HAPPYNESS .
> I wish you all speedy grant and Same HAPPYNESS as I have today.
> Without you all and the information you share, I would have become Nervous and frustrated due to the time taken in state sponsorship and getting Visa. So I thank you all in sharing the valuable information and I am also doing my part in the same.
> Thank you all once again and Wish you all Very Good Luck
> 
> :first: :cheer2: :cheer2: :lock1: :lock1: :rockon: :rockon: Lets arty: arty:
> Today I can add the 6th and final plane in this line.
> My First plane was for starting my visa process and Filing my ACS
> My Second Plane was for Successful ACS
> My Third Plane was for filing my State sponsorship.
> My Fourth Plane was for getting NSW state sponsorship.
> My Fifth Plane was for Filing my Visa.
> And today My final Plane for getting My Visa Grant
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations Gaurav...

Wish you a bright future~


----------



## argetlam0102

gaurav7172 said:


> My Dear Friends, Brothers and sisters i Wish you luck in getting your Visa very soon. Last week my Case officer told me that she requires one last form and she will be on vacation for two weeks. I thought that I will have to again wait for 15 days. They really know how to piss off and give happyness(My pursuit of happyness) at the same time.
> As I have made a habit to check daily, my wife questioned me why was I checking today when case officer told two weeks. But Today when I checked the status, TO MY SURPRISE, MY VISA WAS FINALIZED YAHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO . I GOT THE GRANT GUYS   :clap2: :clap2: . i HAVE NO WORDS TO EXPLAIN MY HAPPYNESS .
> I wish you all speedy grant and Same HAPPYNESS as I have today.
> Without you all and the information you share, I would have become Nervous and frustrated due to the time taken in state sponsorship and getting Visa. So I thank you all in sharing the valuable information and I am also doing my part in the same.
> Thank you all once again and Wish you all Very Good Luck
> 
> :first: :cheer2: :cheer2: :lock1: :lock1: :rockon: :rockon: Lets arty: arty:
> 
> Today I can add the 6th and final plane in this line.
> My First plane was for starting my visa process and Filing my ACS
> My Second Plane was for Successful ACS
> My Third Plane was for filing my State sponsorship.
> My Fourth Plane was for getting NSW state sponsorship.
> My Fifth Plane was for Filing my Visa.
> And today My final Plane for getting My Visa Grant
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


congrats


----------



## argetlam0102

cprem79 said:


> It cannot be a reason for rejection but it will be referred to MOC.
> They will investigate further on this and will request for any additional tests if required.
> Then based on the results, MOC will decide your case.
> My feeling is that, this ailment won't hamper your application.



Thaks. 
We just finished her annual checkup yesterday and all was clear, we even took a medical letter from her doctor stating that she is healthy to travel. We have also taken a a copy of all her treatment plans which shows her treatments. hope this should suffice.


----------



## icriding

Vijay24 said:


> I have done my medicals, but still the link appears. And if I click that link, it directs to the details of referral page. Nothing more than that


These links appear and disappear, possibly when the system undergoes routine maintenance.

I have had the medical link disappear for an entire weekend only to reappear on Monday morning! 

You case officer will let you know once your medicals have been finalized.

Don't worry and have patience 

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding

---
Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: 

Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; 

Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013; Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## gaurav7172

cprem79 said:


> Congratulations Gaurav...
> 
> Wish you a bright future~


Thanks Cprem79 . I wish you good luck too from my heart. you will get Happyness soon.
Cheers

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> 
> Meds were cleared on 8th of Julylane:lane:lane:lane:


Congratsss :clap2:

A stupid question to ask. By what time do you expect the CO to send the grant letter. I sent all my documents to CO on 4th July and am waiting for the CO to revert back.


Thanks and Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## Hyd786

argetlam0102 said:


> congrats


Congrats Gaurav......

Good luck ..........


----------



## sachindev

Hello Friends,

I have done with my medicals on 18th Junw 2013 , today "Organise your Health Exam" lik disappeared and below message is getting displayed.

*The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.*

Is this something , i have to worry about ?

Thanks,
Sachindev


----------



## killerbee82

sachindev said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have done with my medicals on 18th Junw 2013 , today "Organise your Health Exam" lik disappeared and below message is getting displayed.
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> Is this something , i have to worry about ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sachindev


Yes i am getting the same message too, and it has happened before as we'll then it went back to organize your Heath link


----------



## gaurav7172

ashababy said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> 
> Visa Applied on 3rd June
> 
> Grant on 16 th July.
> 
> Did not get any information about CO or when it was allocated .
> Also not sure whether medicals were referred or not.
> 
> today a mail came from Adelide Team 2 with Grant letter.
> 
> All the Best to those who are waiting for VISA.
> 
> Thanks


Hi AshaBaby, Congratulations and the best of luck for Future.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## rahul897

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Congratsss :clap2:
> 
> A stupid question to ask. By what time do you expect the CO to send the grant letter. I sent all my documents to CO on 4th July and am waiting for the CO to revert back.
> 
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Abhishek


did u contact ur CO,
are ur meds finalised or referred?


----------



## gaurav7172

argetlam0102 said:


> congrats


Thanks argetlam0102 and Wish you good luck Brother. As far as your wife's medical is concerned, If she is healthy, DIAC will just check with medical department and they will give their grant as she will not be a burden on taxpayers for medical reason. So you should proceed further with a smile. cheers
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## vijay_k

sachindev said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have done with my medicals on 18th Junw 2013 , today "Organise your Health Exam" lik disappeared and below message is getting displayed.
> 
> *The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.*
> 
> Is this something , i have to worry about ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sachindev


Same thing for me, the message came on Sunday evening and disappeared on Monday morning, but when i checked just now again the message came back for me and my kid and for my wife the link is appearing.

Looks the application is down again, i am unable to access


----------



## argetlam0102

Thanks gaurav. Lets hope for the best..


----------



## Mjt

sachindev said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have done with my medicals on 18th Junw 2013 , today "Organise your Health Exam" lik disappeared and below message is getting displayed.
> 
> *The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.*
> 
> Is this something , i have to worry about ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sachindev


Same here... I jst checked n above message is been displayed in place of organize your health link... 

I hope thr z nothin to worry abt it... Serious expats, plz advice...
Thanks in advance...


----------



## killerbee82

vijay_k said:


> Same thing for me, the message came on Sunday evening and disappeared on Monday morning, but when i checked just now again the message came back for me and my kid and for my wife the link is appearing.
> 
> Looks the application is down again, i am unable to access


Mysterious links...only adding more to the excitement lol


----------



## sachindev

One more change 

On eVisa Page , status changed from "in Progress" to "Application received"

Regards,
Sachindev


----------



## ashanti7311

Wow, congrats! I am excited now as i applied 4th june, day after you and i am also with Adelaide. All the best with your plans.


----------



## killerbee82

sachindev said:


> One more change
> 
> On eVisa Page , status changed from "in Progress" to "Application received"
> 
> Regards,
> Sachindev


That is normal too.. It happens patience


----------



## sydneydreams

mine too....

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


----------



## jogiyogi

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> 
> Meds were cleared on 8th of Julylane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks for all the forummate,esp OOrvee,Vishang,Haryk,Venukumar


Its a great news buddy. You worked hard now party hard.:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Wish you all the very best for your future in Aus.lane:lane:


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

rahul897 said:


> did u contact ur CO,
> are ur meds finalised or referred?


Actually I have gone through a Agent and he is communication with the CO. He has not informed me with the medicals being referred or not


----------



## chandustorageadm

Good that almost all May applicants got grants and June people also started getting.


----------



## kish199

*can we travel with just the grant letter and passport?*

within how many months after the grant we shud land in Aus


----------



## rupinder.jit

kish199 said:


> *can we travel with just the grant letter and passport?*
> 
> within how many months after the grant we shud land in Aus


Yes, you can travel with grant letter and passport. But make sure while booking flight that you should not route using some countries that require visa sticker on passport. it should be 12 months app. from date on which you was issued PCC.


----------



## kuppi1987

Hi all, 

I am silent member of the group from long time.

I have submited my EOI on 2nd july with 60 points for nsw ss. I received akn. On 5th July.I have positive skill assessment in system administrator. 
Does anybody have an idea how long they take for invitation?and just want to know that what is the procedure to get visa?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## icriding

kuppi1987 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am silent member of the group from long time.
> 
> I have submited my EOI on 2nd july with 60 points for nsw ss. I received akn. On 5th July.I have positive skill assessment in system administrator.
> Does anybody have an idea how long they take for invitation?and just want to know that what is the procedure to get visa?
> 
> Thank you all in advance.


Hello kuppi1987,

As far as I understand:

NSW processes applications received in date order. Your application will be assigned to an assessing officer based on the date that it was received. 

Once your NSW state nomination is finalized, an EOI invitation is usually issued automatically on SkillSelect. 

Once you receive an invitation, you will need to make your visa application within 60 days.

With regards to a 190 visa application, as per my understanding:

-- You need to pay the initial application charge at the time of application.
-- All relevant documents and PCC can be uploaded before a case officer has been allocated
-- Medicals can also be undertaken before a case officer has been allocated

You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.

The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year

Once you submit your 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks.

More info here

Applying for this visa:
Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa

Fees & Charges
How to Pay

Document Checklist:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skills...-checklist.pdf

As far as I understand, all applicants over 16 are usually asked to submit Form 80.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and upload Form80.

As per my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).


Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding 

---
Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013; Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## Vijay24

killerbee82 said:


> Does your tests say completed?


No. It doesn't


----------



## killerbee82

vijay_k said:


> Same thing for me, the message came on Sunday evening and disappeared on Monday morning, but when i checked just now again the message came back for me and my kid and for my wife the link is appearing.
> 
> Looks the application is down again, i am unable to access


Link is back!!! Lol


----------



## Vijay24

icriding said:


> These links appear and disappear, possibly when the system undergoes routine maintenance.
> 
> I have had the medical link disappear for an entire weekend only to reappear on Monday morning!
> 
> You case officer will let you know once your medicals have been finalized.
> 
> Don't worry and have patience
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> 
> ---
> Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score:
> 
> Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85;
> 
> Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013; Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:



Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## icriding

kish199 said:


> *can we travel with just the grant letter and passport?*
> 
> within how many months after the grant we shud land in Aus


Hello kish199,

As per my understanding:

You are generally given 6-9 months to enter Australia from the visa grant date.

I have been told, it is 12 months from the date your PCC was issued.

The precise date by which you must enter Australia will be specified in the Visa Grant Letter.

Yes, you can travel with just the Grant Letter and your valid passport. 

You visa can also be verified online at 

Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)

Please read below for more info:

The Australian Government does not require you to have a visa label placed into your passport for travel to Australia. However, if you are transiting or exiting through another country, it is your responsibility to check with the relevant government authorities regarding requirements to show a visa label in your passport. The Australian Government cannot advise on other countries’ requirements.

More information on travelling without a visa label and visa entitlements verification is available at About your visa

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding

---
Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013; Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## kuppi1987

Hi Icriding, 

Thanx for your detail response. One quick ques. how long does it take to get invitation as I have put EOI on 2nd July and recieved ack. On 5th.?

Cheers


----------



## Sanje

HI All,

Resending the same post as i didn't get it resolved.

Expert pls drop your thoughts..

I *assume *this is the process i have to follow when i apply visa.
Please correct me if i am wrong..


1. Click the “Apply visa button” and fill the details .(No any document upload)
2. Once I finished the application,I can get TRN number and I can see payment amount.
3. Then go to bank and deposit that amount (may be get two days)
4. Then pay the Visa fee.
5. Then upload the documents.
6. Get the referral letter for medical and do the medical
7. Apply PCC
8. When CO ask, submit the PCC and Medical


----------



## cprem79

Sanje said:


> HI All,
> 
> Resending the same post as i didn't get it resolved.
> 
> Expert pls drop your thoughts..
> 
> I *assume *this is the process i have to follow when i apply visa.
> Please correct me if i am wrong..
> 
> 
> 1. Click the “Apply visa button” and fill the details .(No any document upload)
> 2. Once I finished the application,I can get TRN number and I can see payment amount.
> 3. Then go to bank and deposit that amount (may be get two days)
> 4. Then pay the Visa fee.
> 5. Then upload the documents.
> 6. Get the referral letter for medical and do the medical
> 7. Apply PCC
> 8. When CO ask, submit the PCC and Medical


A small correction:

2. Once I finished the application, I see the payment request.
3. Then go to bank and deposit the amount.
4. Pay the visa fee with debit card.
5. Payment acknowledged and receive TRN


----------



## icriding

kuppi1987 said:


> Hi Icriding,
> 
> Thanx for your detail response. One quick ques. how long does it take to get invitation as I have put EOI on 2nd July and recieved ack. On 5th.?
> 
> Cheers


Have u applied for NSW State Nomination?

If so, once your NSW state nomination is finalized, an EOI invitation is usually issued automatically on SkillSelect. 

More info on NSW State Nomination here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/138749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress.html

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding

---
Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013; Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## giomanach

icriding said:


> Have u applied for NSW State Nomination?
> 
> If so, once your NSW state nomination is finalized, an EOI invitation is usually issued automatically on SkillSelect.
> 
> More info on NSW State Nomination here:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> 
> ---
> Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013;
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013; Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:



Hey! Quick question. I see from your timeline that you did your medicals before your EOI. What did you upload to show that you did your medicals?


----------



## icriding

giomanach said:


> Hey! Quick question. I see from your timeline that you did your medicals before your EOI. What did you upload to show that you did your medicals?


My medicals were undertaken at MediBank Sydney on 24 January 2013 as part of the requirement of my 457 Business Visa.

Since, I was going to apply for a permanent visa within a few months, I underwent the complete set of medicals required for grant of a permanent visa.
My medicals were finalized on 08 February 2013 and the extension to my 457 Business Visa was granted.

The results of medical examinations are generally valid for a year.

Accordingly, when my case officer requested for medicals, I informed him that they had already been undertaken.

Since, my medicals were undertaken to satisfy requirements of a temporary (457-Business) visa, my case officer forwarded the results to his Health Operations colleagues on 01 July 2013 to clarify if they satisfy the requirements of a permanent visa.

On 2 July 2013, my case officer finalized my application and my permanent visa was granted.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding

---
Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013; Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## giomanach

icriding said:


> My medicals were undertaken at MediBank Sydney on 24 January 2013 as part of the requirement of my 457 Business Visa.
> 
> Since, I was going to apply for a permanent visa within a few months, I underwent the complete set of medicals required for grant of a permanent visa.
> My medicals were finalized on 08 February 2013 and the extension to my 457 Business Visa was granted.
> 
> The results of medical examinations are generally valid for a year.
> 
> Accordingly, when my case officer requested for medicals, I informed him that they had already been undertaken.
> 
> Since, my medicals were undertaken to satisfy requirements of a temporary (457-Business) visa, my case officer forwarded the results to his Health Operations colleagues on 01 July 2013 to clarify if they satisfy the requirements of a permanent visa.
> 
> On 2 July 2013, my case officer finalized my application and my permanent visa was granted.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> 
> ---
> Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013;
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013; Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


Interesting. I was applying for my 485 at that time but I took a permanent visa based medicals. Still waiting for a case officer to be assigned to me. They are taking their own sweet time. Sigh. I wanna get my PR ASAP so I can just go for holidays overseas without applying for a bridging visa b. I need a good holiday already.


----------



## imugly

Dear all, 

I have just got invite on 15 Jul and preparing to lodge application. I have some queries and need your kind help to advice

- i have 2 small kids and they have yet passports. In order to add memebers and need to fill in passport info, Passport is a must to lodge application, isnt it? Anyway to lodge app without passport?
- while waiting for passport registrationn, can i go ahead to do the healthcheck? Is it recommended? I know our local clinics here are eHealth already. Do i need to fill in form 26 and form xray 160 for each family members, 1 kid is 16month old and 1 just new born. I have TRN already but app not yet lodged.
- i process PCC anywAys as it will take time here, i belive once CO request, i just need to upload the certificate ?
- i dont claim point from my wife, but when fillling the app, i need to fill my wife work history and edu, do i need to provide evidence of working and edu of my wife , later?

Looking forward to your kind advice,

Thanks

Imugly


----------



## gaurav7172

Hyd786 said:


> Congrats Gaurav......
> 
> Good luck ..........


Thanks a lot brother and good luck to you too.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## naree

Team
I have submitted the visa and payment on 11th july. Got the ack on same day. Can some one plz tell me how many days will it take to get the co assigned and visa grant?


----------



## rupinder.jit

naree said:


> Team
> I have submitted the visa and payment on 11th july. Got the ack on same day. Can some one plz tell me how many days will it take to get the co assigned and visa grant?


within 5 weeks for 190


----------



## mindfreak

naree said:


> Team
> I have submitted the visa and payment on 11th july. Got the ack on same day. Can some one plz tell me how many days will it take to get the co assigned and visa grant?


about 5 weeks for CO allocation, anything before that is a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Rabee

Dear Experts,

Here is my case:

I have lodged my application since 24/1/2013. CO allocated 3/4//2013 (team 31 Brisbane)/ medicals referred and cleared since 10/July.

I got today an email from different team (13-Adelaide) asking for form 80 and 1221 with CV. they mentioned in the email that if I have already been allocated a CO then I should communicate with him. Nevertheless I "must" submit the forms to them within 28 days??

Dropped my CO an email to ask what is going on, I was actually happy as medicals were cleared and CO mentioned that he is proceeding to make decision. this whole thing is making me dizzy.


----------



## ivetka233

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> 
> Meds were cleared on 8th of Julylane:lane:lane:lane:




You lucky one, all the best in life ,...great news,,so after we get Co look like i must wait 3 months to get grant? ****ty time for me..my god!

:ranger:


----------



## expa2020a

Congrats australia.ind.
Another July 16 grant here .

Wish you all good luck and success .

"Subclass 189 invites" thread was pretty helpful.
My sincere thanks .

Cheers.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

imugly said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just got invite on 15 Jul and preparing to lodge application. I have some queries and need your kind help to advice
> 
> - i have 2 small kids and they have yet passports. In order to add memebers and need to fill in passport info, Passport is a must to lodge application, isnt it? Anyway to lodge app without passport?
> - while waiting for passport registrationn, can i go ahead to do the healthcheck? Is it recommended? I know our local clinics here are eHealth already. Do i need to fill in form 26 and form xray 160 for each family members, 1 kid is 16month old and 1 just new born. I have TRN already but app not yet lodged.
> - i process PCC anywAys as it will take time here, i belive once CO request, i just need to upload the certificate ?
> - i dont claim point from my wife, but when fillling the app, i need to fill my wife work history and edu, do i need to provide evidence of working and edu of my wife , later?
> 
> Looking forward to your kind advice,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Imugly


Hi,

Please find the answers below.

*- i have 2 small kids and they have yet passports. In order to add memebers and need to fill in passport info, Passport is a must to lodge application, isnt it? Anyway to lodge app without passport?* Applying for visa always require Passport if you are going to include them in your application [which I think you are going to do]. There is no way you can lodge the application without valid passport.

*- while waiting for passport registrationn, can i go ahead to do the healthcheck? Is it recommended? I know our local clinics here are eHealth already. Do i need to fill in form 26 and form xray 160 for each family members, 1 kid is 16month old and 1 just new born. I have TRN already but app not yet lodged.* For medicals you need to have passport. Atleast here in Pune [india] I was required to show my passport for the medicals.

*- i process PCC anywAys as it will take time here, i belive once CO request, i just need to upload the certificate ?* It is generally advisable to get your PCC and medicals done once CO requests for it as your initial entry gap will depend on that but you may also get it prior to CO allocation. Also without passport I dont think you will get PCC atleast here in India the passport office gives the PCC, not sure about your country.

*- i dont claim point from my wife, but when fillling the app, i need to fill my wife work history and edu, do i need to provide evidence of working and edu of my wife , later?* if you are not claiming point for your wife then the documents are not required but its always advisable to mention the correct information. The CO will not ask for your wifes document if you are not claiming point.

Hope you get all the answers.


----------



## icriding

giomanach said:


> Interesting. I was applying for my 485 at that time but I took a permanent visa based medicals. Still waiting for a case officer to be assigned to me. They are taking their own sweet time. Sigh. I wanna get my PR ASAP so I can just go for holidays overseas without applying for a bridging visa b. I need a good holiday already.


If you have undergone permanent visa based medicals in the past year, you can request your case officer to review those medicals.

The results of medical examinations are generally valid for a year.

A case officer is generally allocated within 5 weeks after you submit your application.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding

---
Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013;Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## Hyd786

icriding said:


> If you have undergone permanent visa based medicals in the past year, you can request your case officer to review those medicals.
> 
> The results of medical examinations are generally valid for a year.
> 
> A case officer is generally allocated within 5 weeks after you submit your application.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> 
> ---
> Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013;
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013;Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


I am thinking to go for my Medicals after a CO has been assigned. will it make a big difference?


----------



## expa2020a

Refer comments below


imugly said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have just got invite on 15 Jul and preparing to lodge application. I have some queries and need your kind help to advice
> 
> - i have 2 small kids and they have yet passports. In order to add memebers and need to fill in passport info, Passport is a must to lodge application, isnt it? Anyway to lodge app without passport?
> 
> => In the 189 application form under "Accompanying family members > Passport details" the passport number of kids will be required
> 
> - while waiting for passport registrationn, can i go ahead to do the healthcheck? Is it recommended? I know our local clinics here are eHealth already. Do i need to fill in form 26 and form xray 160 for each family members, 1 kid is 16month old and 1 just new born. I have TRN already but app not yet lodged.
> 
> => They tie the medical check to passport number , so having passport number will be advisible
> 
> 
> - i process PCC anywAys as it will take time here, i belive once CO request, i just need to upload the certificate ?
> 
> => yes along with form 80
> 
> - i dont claim point from my wife, but when fillling the app, i need to fill my wife work history and edu, do i need to provide evidence of working and edu of my wife , later?
> 
> => might be good to provide both . In our case we did not upload dependent work ex evidence , but uploaded just the degree . Dependent did not claim points.
> 
> Looking forward to your kind advice,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Imugly


----------



## DinaliDavid

Hi everyone,
Been ill so couldnt get online the last couple of days.
I've finally heard from CO - my agent says he/she requested a document regarding my previous travel to aussi on thursday - and now silence again....so back to waiting. but i'm relieved that CO is assigned.
I got my TRN no. can i use that to log on to my evisa page? Can someone tell me how i can acess the page? my agent has been the only one accessing it all this time - so i havent a clue


----------



## icriding

Hyd786 said:


> I am thinking to go for my Medicals after a CO has been assigned. will it make a big difference?


Hello Hyd786,

I am of the opinion that it is best to organize your medicals and PCC soon after completing your 190 visa application.

You tend to save a lot of time in the processing of your application.

In case of 190 visa applications, a case officer is generally allocated within 5 weeks after you submit your application.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without hearing from their case officer.

Other forum member's, please provide positive and negative feedback.

You may want to review information outlined below:

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Having your application ready for finalisation at this pre-allocation stage, may expedite a decision.

Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue and may be affected by changes to the processing directions.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding

---
Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013;Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## icriding

DinaliDavid said:


> Hi everyone,
> Been ill so couldnt get online the last couple of days.
> I've finally heard from CO - my agent says he/she requested a document regarding my previous travel to aussi on thursday - and now silence again....so back to waiting. but i'm relieved that CO is assigned.
> I got my TRN no. can i use that to log on to my evisa page? Can someone tell me how i can acess the page? my agent has been the only one accessing it all this time - so i havent a clue



Hello DinaliDavid,

Hope you are better now.

As per my understanding:

You need both, your TRN and Password to Login.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding

---
Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013;Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## Hyd786

icriding said:


> Hello Hyd786,
> 
> I am of the opinion that it is best to organize your medicals and PCC soon after completing your 190 visa application.
> 
> You tend to save a lot of time in the processing of your application.
> 
> In case of 190 visa applications, a case officer is generally allocated within 5 weeks after you submit your application.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without hearing from their case officer.
> 
> Other forum member's, please provide positive and negative feedback.
> 
> You may want to review information outlined below:
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Having your application ready for finalisation at this pre-allocation stage, may expedite a decision.
> 
> Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue and may be affected by changes to the processing directions.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> 
> ---
> Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013;
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013;Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


Hey Icriding,

thanks a lot for your reply.

Will soon go for my Medicals


----------



## weirdfox

mandl said:


> dear forum members~
> i am just wondering for members who have BK as their case officer, does she require us to upload form 80?
> thanks


For my case, yes, she requests for form 80 for applicants over 18yrs old


----------



## mindfreak

DinaliDavid said:


> Hi everyone,
> Been ill so couldnt get online the last couple of days.
> I've finally heard from CO - my agent says he/she requested a document regarding my previous travel to aussi on thursday - and now silence again....so back to waiting. but i'm relieved that CO is assigned.
> I got my TRN no. can i use that to log on to my evisa page? Can someone tell me how i can acess the page? my agent has been the only one accessing it all this time - so i havent a clue


you would need a password as well along with the TRN number. You can then use those details to login here - https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Hyd786

DinaliDavid said:


> Hi everyone,
> Been ill so couldnt get online the last couple of days.
> I've finally heard from CO - my agent says he/she requested a document regarding my previous travel to aussi on thursday - and now silence again....so back to waiting. but i'm relieved that CO is assigned.
> I got my TRN no. can i use that to log on to my evisa page? Can someone tell me how i can acess the page? my agent has been the only one accessing it all this time - so i havent a clue


Hi Dinali,

To access the e-visa page: go to the below link, give your TRN number and password. You can take the password from your agent as he has been accessing your application.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## DinaliDavid

icriding said:


> Hello DinaliDavid,
> 
> Hope you are better now.
> 
> As per my understanding:
> 
> You need both, your TRN and Password to Login.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> 
> ---
> Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013;
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013;Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


Kind of better - got a splitting head ache....anyways - thanks for the info - i do not have the password which i guess means my agent doesnt want me to check my e visa page....


----------



## mindfreak

killerbee82 said:


> Link is back!!! Lol


same for me too buddy, the "organise you meds..." link has come back up yet again. Definitely seems like a technical issue and not something to be worried about.


----------



## DinaliDavid

fyi just checked - only need TRN and passport number to log on it seems - found the site too


----------



## mindfreak

DinaliDavid said:


> fyi just checked - only need TRN and passport number to log on it seems - found the site too


did u manage to login?

are you able to share that webpage? Thanks!


----------



## robertmurray7782

DinaliDavid said:


> fyi just checked - only need TRN and passport number to log on it seems - found the site too


what link did you use? I went here: Check the Progress of an Online Application and clicked on check process of lodged application for GSM, entered TRN and passport # and it says unavailable? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## DinaliDavid

Anyone else having trouble with the eVisa page? it says "This service is temporarily unavailable, please try again later


----------



## DinaliDavid

robertmurray7782 said:


> what link did you use? I went here: Check the Progress of an Online Application and clicked on check process of lodged application for GSM, entered TRN and passport # and it says unavailable?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


yup - i had the same problem


----------



## Vijay24

DinaliDavid said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the eVisa page? it says "This service is temporarily unavailable, please try again later



Maybe browser issue or some problem with that web page. I also face this issue sometimes


----------



## robertmurray7782

it has never worked for me


----------



## ReachShail

ReachShail said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is first post of mine in this forum. First of all, let me tell you guys.... this forum is awesome for one reason... here nobody knows anyone and still helping each other... amazing...
> 
> I am really confused by the new ACS rules. I did my ACS assessment way back in Oct 3, 2012. Will the new ACS rules applicable to me?
> 
> If I apply with my ACS, will my visa application get rejected?
> 
> Please help me guys. I received invitation on 15 July. EOI submitted on 1 May 2013 with 60 points.
> 
> thanks.


Guys... plz help me out here.


----------



## DinaliDavid

sigh! why do they taunt us with false promises of being able to check your visa status!


----------



## amitgupte

DinaliDavid said:


> sigh! why do they taunt us with false promises of being able to check your visa status!


Hey Dinali...just checked your signature and it mentions you have lodged your application on 24th May. The SLA for getting a CO allotted is 5 weeks from the date you lodge your application. Did you bother to check on why you havent been allotted one yet? 
Cheers!!


----------



## imugly

Thanks alot Varma and Expa2020a


----------



## DinaliDavid

amitgupte said:


> Hey Dinali...just checked your signature and it mentions you have lodged your application on 24th May. The SLA for getting a CO allotted is 5 weeks from the date you lodge your application. Did you bother to check on why you havent been allotted one yet?
> Cheers!!


If you check back on this thread you'll see i've been complaining about that loud and long............i have no idea when CO was allocated but he/she contacted my agent last wk and asked for some docs - which i have submitted - silence since then.


----------



## Gurpreethm

Apply for 190, pay the fee online, but,my medical link is not getting displayed.


----------



## icriding

Gurpreethm said:


> Apply for 190, pay the fee online, but,my medical link is not getting displayed.


These links appear and disappear, possibly when the system undergoes routine maintenance.

I have had the medical link disappear for an entire weekend only to reappear on Monday morning!

Don't worry, check again later and have patience

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding

---
Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013;Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## Gurpreethm

icriding said:


> These links appear and disappear, possibly when the system undergoes routine maintenance.
> 
> I have had the medical link disappear for an entire weekend only to reappear on Monday morning!
> 
> Don't worry, check again later and have patience
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> 
> ---
> Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013;
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013;Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


Thanks for shating the,details


----------



## rs100

expa2020a said:


> Congrats australia.ind.
> Another July 16 grant here .
> 
> Wish you all good luck and success .
> 
> "Subclass 189 invites" thread was pretty helpful.
> My sincere thanks .
> 
> Cheers.


CONGRATS DEAR.....:clap2:


----------



## gwaikar

Got the grant letter today.
Thank you all the forum members for great help and guidance.


----------



## rahul897

gwaikar said:


> Got the grant letter today.
> Thank you all the forum members for great help and guidance.


congrats for the grant,u showed great patience

how many points did u claim,were ur meds referred?
did any emp verification take place?also did u contact ur CO,if yes then wat did he say


----------



## ranjith47

Looking at all the grants for all subclasses, I think Medical Referrals processing and Case Officer's works have now started or resumed from a period of silence from June onwards.

Now, I hope we can see applicants getting processed and getting grants.


----------



## lamiyasubhani

What are the methods of job verification? Do they call on phone or email to the employer? or they investigate by physical visit?


----------



## icriding

lamiyasubhani said:


> What are the methods of job verification? Do they call on phone or email to the employer? or they investigate by physical visit?



To the best of my knowledge:

Case officers usually call or email employers.

Make sure you have "Statement of Service" letters and PaySlips for all relevant employment.

Speeds up the process.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding

---
Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013;Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## Gurpreethm

Hi Medical link is getting displayed, what is next to do.


----------



## icriding

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi Medical link is getting displayed, what is next to do.


Once you complete your 190 Visa application, you will find a link to Print the "Organize your medicals" letter and undertake the health check.

You can undertake your medicals after printing the letter and organizing a health examination at the recommended Panel Clinic.

The results of Heath examinations are generally valid for a year and once you complete your 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks. 

More info here: 

The Health Requirement

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding

---
Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013;Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## Praise

*190 Visa*



DinaliDavid said:


> sigh! why do they taunt us with false promises of being able to check your visa status!



have been trying to check the online visa processing status since last many days but gives the error message as "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later"

Skill Assesment applied : 18-July-2012
Skill Assessment vetasses received: 27-Sept-2012
Point Advise Received: 20-Dec -2012
WA State Sponsorship rcvd: 04-Feb- 2013
Skill select invitation: 07-Feb- 2013
190 Visa Application lodged : 09-Mar- 2013
CO Allocatedgsm -Bris Team 34 L : 06-Apr- 2013 
Medicals Completed : 26-Apr- 2013
PCC lodged: 18-Jun- 2013 
Visa Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sanje

cprem79 said:


> A small correction:
> 
> 2. Once I finished the application, I see the payment request.
> 3. Then go to bank and deposit the amount.
> 4. Pay the visa fee with debit card.
> 5. Payment acknowledged and receive TRN



Thanks cprem.

just to clarify again..

*Until i pay the fee, System doesn't allow to upload the documents. RIGHT ?*


----------



## SailOZ

CO assigned today. Adelaide Team 6


----------



## ashanti7311

SailOZ said:


> CO assigned today. Adelaide Team 6


Hi,
When did you lodge application?


----------



## saintkamy

Hello to all
I have a question related to only Pakistani applicants, I had applied for new passport for my wife and as all of you know by news that new passports weren't issued by the government and policy was announced to get your old passport revalidated for 5years. 
So my wife got the endorsement for additional 5years and we applied for visa with same. Now we have received new passport and she practically have two valid passports. 
should I submit form 1022 and upload new scan passport? or should wait for golden letter and then coordinate with diac for update?


----------



## alireza_sh

anyone with team 34 brisbane? ( CO: NIKKi)
190 invited: 13/02/2013
visa lodge: 16/02/2013
MEdical: 19/02/2013
PCC: 02/07/2013

still waiting...... (


----------



## Cmk2014

*E visa*

Hi

To log in to e visa online, first login to skills select using your EOI ID and password.

On the EOI page on the right hand side there is a link to check
"To view your online visa application ".....
Clink on this link and you will be prompted to use your TRN and Password to login
To E Visa. Hope this info helps you.
Best regards
MK


----------



## kish199

*CO allocation*

how did u know that a CO is assigned
did he email u?


----------



## surinsin

australia.ind said:


> Wow!!!! PLATINUM DIAMOND GOLDEN MAGIC Mail!!!!!!! My hands are shivering!!!!!Long wait...but worth it...
> Can't believe!!!! Finally "The Day"
> 
> Party time..Got our grant finally..
> 
> Meds were cleared on 8th of Julylane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks for all the forummate,esp OOrvee,Vishang,Haryk,Venukumar


Wow finally some good news on this forum congrats.... Can you please let us know of your online status changed and also what changes you see in online application...

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## Jonathan1980

ranjith47 said:


> Looking at all the grants for all subclasses, I think Medical Referrals processing and Case Officer's works have now started or resumed from a period of silence from June onwards.
> 
> Now, I hope we can see applicants getting processed and getting grants.


you will see a landslide of grants in next couple days. Some July applicants will not believe their eyes also. Some people even mentioned they got grant even before they submit PCC...and of course some of you may feel disappointed to not have chance to know the smell or taste of COs... :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## mithu93ku

SailOZ said:


> CO assigned today. Adelaide Team 6


Congrats Mate! Hope you will get grant soon! :fingerscrossed:
I am also waiting for CO as both of our visa lodged date is same!


----------



## happybuddha

Jonathan1980 said:


> you will see a landslide of grants in next couple days. Some July applicants will not believe their eyes also. Some people even mentioned they got grant even before they submit PCC...and of course some of you may feel disappointed to not have chance to know the smell or taste of COs... :dance::dance::dance:


I will Amen to that. There are too many people in the 190 category and somehow they get priority over 189s. So the 189 landslide would be after the 190 landslide. I'd definitely keep an eye on the 190 thread 
But how can one get a grant without a PCC ? What if those people had pending arrest warrants ? And.. dang, while I could have waited to see how my stars turn out, I just wasted 16 bucks on the FBI (clearance)


----------



## chandustorageadm

Anyone who lodged the visa before may end still waiting for grant?
Some countries need security checks, excluding them as they have to wait until security checks are done.


----------



## chandustorageadm

Sanje said:


> Thanks cprem.
> 
> just to clarify again..
> 
> Until i pay the fee, System doesn't allow to upload the documents. RIGHT ?


Yes.. You can upload the docs only after you make the payment.


----------



## chandustorageadm

Praise said:


> have been trying to check the online visa processing status since last many days but gives the error message as "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later"
> 
> Skill Assesment applied : 18-July-2012
> Skill Assessment vetasses received: 27-Sept-2012
> Point Advise Received: 20-Dec -2012
> WA State Sponsorship rcvd: 04-Feb- 2013
> Skill select invitation: 07-Feb- 2013
> 190 Visa Application lodged : 09-Mar- 2013
> CO Allocatedgsm -Bris Team 34 L : 06-Apr- 2013
> Medicals Completed : 26-Apr- 2013
> PCC lodged: 18-Jun- 2013
> Visa Grant : :fingerscrossed:


thats too many days?
Are you not receiving any response from CO?
try to reaching to DIAC and see any change in CO


----------



## Andy10

gaurav7172 said:


> My Dear Friends, Brothers and sisters i Wish you luck in getting your Visa very soon. Last week my Case officer told me that she requires one last form and she will be on vacation for two weeks. I thought that I will have to again wait for 15 days. They really know how to piss off and give happyness(My pursuit of happyness) at the same time.
> As I have made a habit to check daily, my wife questioned me why was I checking today when case officer told two weeks. But Today when I checked the status, TO MY SURPRISE, MY VISA WAS FINALIZED YAHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO . I GOT THE GRANT GUYS   :clap2: :clap2: . i HAVE NO WORDS TO EXPLAIN MY HAPPYNESS .
> I wish you all speedy grant and Same HAPPYNESS as I have today.
> Without you all and the information you share, I would have become Nervous and frustrated due to the time taken in state sponsorship and getting Visa. So I thank you all in sharing the valuable information and I am also doing my part in the same.
> Thank you all once again and Wish you all Very Good Luck
> 
> :first: :cheer2: :cheer2: :lock1: :lock1: :rockon: :rockon: Lets arty: arty:
> 
> Today I can add the 6th and final plane in this line.
> My First plane was for starting my visa process and Filing my ACS
> My Second Plane was for Successful ACS
> My Third Plane was for filing my State sponsorship.
> My Fourth Plane was for getting NSW state sponsorship.
> My Fifth Plane was for Filing my Visa.
> And today My final Plane for getting My Visa Grant
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations and all the best to you!! :clap2::cheer2::drum:


----------



## surinsin

expa2020a said:


> Congrats australia.ind.
> Another July 16 grant here .
> 
> Wish you all good luck and success .
> 
> "Subclass 189 invites" thread was pretty helpful.
> My sincere thanks .
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats Expa2020A...Can you please let us know if you see change in the status of your online application and also change in (requested, received) status for docs or medicals. 

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## zdeveloper

saintkamy said:


> Hello to all
> I have a question related to only Pakistani applicants, I had applied for new passport for my wife and as all of you know by news that new passports weren't issued by the government and policy was announced to get your old passport revalidated for 5years.
> So my wife got the endorsement for additional 5years and we applied for visa with same. Now we have received new passport and she practically have two valid passports.
> should I submit form 1022 and upload new scan passport? or should wait for golden letter and then coordinate with diac for update?


Same happens with my wife as well. But I submitted Form 1022 because my wife's passport was extended for 1 year only, where as her New Passport will expire after 10 years. So I suggest that you should also do the same. Fill the Form 1022 and include a copy of your Wife's passport with it.
Also, once anyone receives a new passport, his/her last passport is automatically considered as void...


----------



## josh.machine

Went for my medicals today, went on smoothly until we reached the dreaded BP test. As few members have already posted i too got anxious partly due to the test and also remembering others post and consequences and thus came out with high BP. Doctor was fair enough to give me some deep breathing exercise and bring it to an acceptable limit or so she said. Not sure what happens now!

Apart from that i took form 26 and 160 with me as requested by hospital but had not filled it, however they completed my medicals without asking me about the forms. When i asked at the end they said its not required. Can someone tell me if i need to fill these forms and upload them or for that matter any medical related stuff i need to upload or its all taken care of by the hospital?


----------



## ranjith47

Jonathan1980 said:


> you will see a landslide of grants in next couple days. Some July applicants will not believe their eyes also. Some people even mentioned they got grant even before they submit PCC...and of course some of you may feel disappointed to not have chance to know the smell or taste of COs... :dance::dance::dance:


Jonathan,, theres no way anyone gets their grant before PCC.. You're jokin big time on that one aint it!? '


----------



## TOPGUN

chandustorageadm said:


> Anyone who lodged the visa before may end still waiting for grant?
> Some countries need security checks, excluding them as they have to wait until security checks are done.


Yes i have applied on 21st May and still waiting for grant.


----------



## chandustorageadm

TOPGUN said:


> Yes i have applied on 21st May and still waiting for grant.


Ok..
Next should be ur turn..


----------



## chaitanyasha

I have a query...to validate the visa..is it enough that the primary applicant arrives in aus before the date mentioned in the grant and the rest of the family can join after that date?

.


----------



## gaurav7172

Andy10 said:


> Congratulations and all the best to you!! :clap2::cheer2::drum:


Thanks a lot dude. and goodluck to you bro.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## connectwithsiva

hello all,

I am happy to info you all that i got my 'Visa Grant' mail yesterday

The beauty is that there was no information on the Co assignment. 
The Visa has been granted immediately after my PCC was uploaded.also, i have been given 1 year waiting period to make my first entry to Australia, which is june 17, 2014

one more surprise is that, i was never asked for form 80!!  


Visa Lodged on : june 5th, 2013
Granted on : July 15th,2013

I thank everyone here and wish all the best for those who are waiting for their grant mail

thanks,
Siva


----------



## mindfreak

ranjith47 said:


> Jonathan,, theres no way anyone gets their grant before PCC.. You're jokin big time on that one aint it!? '


well there's a probability of that happening, afterall COs are only human and they tend to miss out on stuff on some occassions


----------



## happybuddha

connectwithsiva said:


> hello all,
> 
> I am happy to info you all that i got my 'Visa Grant' mail yesterday
> 
> The beauty is that there was no information on the Co assignment.
> The Visa has been granted immediately after my PCC was uploaded.also, i have been given 1 year waiting period to make my first entry to Australia, which is june 17, 2014
> 
> one more surprise is that, i was never asked for form 80!!
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged on : june 5th, 2013
> Granted on : July 15th,2013
> 
> I thank everyone here and wish all the best for those who are waiting for their grant mail
> 
> thanks,
> Siva


Congratulations. Can you please post your time line and ANZCO code ?


----------



## TOPGUN

chandustorageadm said:


> Ok..
> Next should be ur turn..


Not sure as my CO clearly told me my meds got referred and should be atleast mid aug and max end aug


----------



## saintkamy

zdeveloper said:


> Same happens with my wife as well. But I submitted Form 1022 because my wife's passport was extended for 1 year only, where as her New Passport will expire after 10 years. So I suggest that you should also do the same. Fill the Form 1022 and include a copy of your Wife's passport with it.
> Also, once anyone receives a new passport, his/her last passport is automatically considered as void...


Thanks mate, I had similar feelings that old might be void, advice well appreciated


----------



## ivetka233

Can sb advice me what does it mean get medical cleared? I done my medical month ago, is that mean i did cleared or what that mean?

No CO or grant again,, i cant believe to be grant before policer check,,,- dont drink too much lol!

This people are like mafia, double, triple checks,, lol...nth will be granted so fast even you submit your last peace...I would love to hear if sb reached his 8th week and no CO what to do than?


----------



## adila

ivetka233 said:


> Can sb advice me what does it mean get medical cleared? I done my medical month ago, is that mean i did cleared or what that mean?
> 
> No CO or grant again,, i cant believe to be grant before policer check,,,- dont drink too much lol!
> 
> This people are like mafia, double, triple checks,, lol...nth will be granted so fast even you submit your last peace...I would love to hear if sb reached his 8th week and no CO what to do than?


don't worry buddy wait till 10th week everything will b ok


----------



## rahul897

adila said:


> don't worry buddy wait till 10th week everything will b ok


how many points u claiming,did emp verification take place for u


----------



## SailOZ

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats Mate! Hope you will get grant soon! :fingerscrossed:
> I am also waiting for CO as both of our visa lodged date is same!


thank you so much mate! though my CO is assigned, I still have loads of stuff to prepare and upload. this is a such a long journey but I believe in the end, we all will be fine! 

your CO is definitely just around the corner !


----------



## saintkamy

Congrats to all mates who got the letter
While reading your posts I havent seen someone been asked for any additional documents
N no question asked except meds
Is it me or have been the case? Is there somebody having time with co???


----------



## Jonathan1980

ranjith47 said:


> Jonathan,, theres no way anyone gets their grant before PCC.. You're jokin big time on that one aint it!? '


yup its true, I saw one guy complains that what he should do : continue to get PCC or not as he already get granted. 

Its a headach for him as he did know if one day CO comes back and hunt for his PCC. 

Its not by mistake, they clearly see symptoms of trouble people and super fine one. After thousand of applications you can close ur eyes and say if certain one is okie ur not by just smell the documents. 

Thats way I dont understand why it take them so long. If I'm head of DIAC I will fired all of them and recruit people in this forum who got grant in 6 months or more so they know whats pain


----------



## giomanach

SailOZ said:


> thank you so much mate! though my CO is assigned, I still have loads of stuff to prepare and upload. this is a such a long journey but I believe in the end, we all will be fine!
> 
> your CO is definitely just around the corner !


Dang. I applied a day earlier than you and I haven't received anything about any CO yet. Are you applying it in Malaysia?


----------



## raminbdjp

connectwithsiva said:


> hello all,
> 
> I am happy to info you all that i got my 'Visa Grant' mail yesterday
> 
> The beauty is that there was no information on the Co assignment.
> The Visa has been granted immediately after my PCC was uploaded.also, i have been given 1 year waiting period to make my first entry to Australia, which is june 17, 2014
> 
> one more surprise is that, i was never asked for form 80!!
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged on : june 5th, 2013
> Granted on : July 15th,2013
> 
> I thank everyone here and wish all the best for those who are waiting for their grant mail
> 
> thanks,
> Siva


Congratulations!!!


----------



## fsb

I need urgent advise please. I applied for visa 190 with 60 points and did not get my qualifications assessed but checked today that my skill assesment unit has assessed my degree as Associates and not Bachelors and I have claimed 15 points for qualifications thinking my MBA would be equivilant to the Bachelors


----------



## cprem79

chaitanyasha said:


> I have a query...to validate the visa..is it enough that the primary applicant arrives in aus before the date mentioned in the grant and the rest of the family can join after that date?
> 
> .


First thing after you get the visa is to check it's validity in VEVO on DIAC website.
Seconday applicants can also enter Aus before the first applicant.
All applicants should enter before the final entry date mentioned otherwise everyone's visa becomes invalid.


----------



## sydneydreams

Hi

I am not able to login in check my details as it is showing some error msg,, any body else able to check.


----------



## chandustorageadm

TOPGUN said:


> Not sure as my CO clearly told me my meds got referred and should be atleast mid aug and max end aug


Don't worry.
In old posts someone Medicals cleared in 2 weeks.
You can expect the grant soon...


----------



## Vijay24

Finally after long wait I spoke to an executive from DIAC. I dialed at 6:45 AM and my call connected at 7:13, we spoke till 7:18. She was very friendly and answered my queries well.

Though it's just been 3 weeks since I lodged my application, still I inquired about why no CO is allotted yet. She replied you will get a CO soon, not sure how soon is that. My guess is, I may get a CO by next week, hopefully!

Whoever are willing to call and inquire, dial and wait for 20-25 mins maximum. Instead of spending 300-350/- for a ticket in multiplex spend the same amount here and inquire about your status


----------



## amitgupte

sydneydreams said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not able to login in check my details as it is showing some error msg,, any body else able to check.


Yeah...seems the systems are down today.


----------



## mithu93ku

connectwithsiva said:


> hello all,
> 
> I am happy to info you all that i got my 'Visa Grant' mail yesterday
> 
> The beauty is that there was no information on the Co assignment.
> The Visa has been granted immediately after my PCC was uploaded.also, i have been given 1 year waiting period to make my first entry to Australia, which is june 17, 2014
> 
> one more surprise is that, i was never asked for form 80!!
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged on : june 5th, 2013
> Granted on : July 15th,2013
> 
> I thank everyone here and wish all the best for those who are waiting for their grant mail
> 
> thanks,
> Siva


congrats mate!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ashanti7311

WOOHOO VISA GRANTED!!!!

Timeline
Vic SS: 18th april
Visa lodged: 4th june
PCC: 11th june - Australia
PCC: 18th june - UK
Meds 21st June
Co allocated: 12th July
GRANT: 17th JuLy
HOORAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Vijay24

ashanti7311 said:


> WOOHOO VISA GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Timeline
> Vic SS: 18th april
> Visa lodged: 4th june
> PCC: 11th june - Australia
> PCC: 18th june - UK
> Meds 21st June
> Co allocated: 12th July
> GRANT: 17th JuLy
> HOORAY!!!!!!!



Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## earldro

ashanti7311 said:


> WOOHOO VISA GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Timeline
> Vic SS: 18th april
> Visa lodged: 4th june
> PCC: 11th june - Australia
> PCC: 18th june - UK
> Meds 21st June
> Co allocated: 12th July
> GRANT: 17th JuLy
> HOORAY!!!!!!!


Wow... Congratulations!!!! 
Does the document status change to anything else apartfrom "Received"???

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## raminbdjp

ashanti7311 said:


> WOOHOO VISA GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Timeline
> Vic SS: 18th april
> Visa lodged: 4th june
> PCC: 11th june - Australia
> PCC: 18th june - UK
> Meds 21st June
> Co allocated: 12th July
> GRANT: 17th JuLy
> HOORAY!!!!!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## DinaliDavid

Andy10 said:


> Congratulations and all the best to you!! :clap2::cheer2::drum:


congrats gaurav......how did you check your e Visa status? i can't access it


----------



## cprem79

DinaliDavid said:


> congrats gaurav......how did you check your e Visa status? i can't access it


If you have the TRN and PW, then you can login at the below link:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

You can upload your docs here.
If you are going through an agent, he will handle this.
You can ask him for the login details.


----------



## DinaliDavid

connectwithsiva said:


> hello all,
> 
> I am happy to info you all that i got my 'Visa Grant' mail yesterday
> 
> The beauty is that there was no information on the Co assignment.
> The Visa has been granted immediately after my PCC was uploaded.also, i have been given 1 year waiting period to make my first entry to Australia, which is june 17, 2014
> 
> one more surprise is that, i was never asked for form 80!!
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged on : june 5th, 2013
> Granted on : July 15th,2013
> 
> I thank everyone here and wish all the best for those who are waiting for their grant mail
> 
> thanks,
> Siva


CONGRATS!!!:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry: - applied on 24th may and still waiting for grant :Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## mithu93ku

ashanti7311 said:


> WOOHOO VISA GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Timeline
> Vic SS: 18th april
> Visa lodged: 4th june
> PCC: 11th june - Australia
> PCC: 18th june - UK
> Meds 21st June
> Co allocated: 12th July
> GRANT: 17th JuLy
> HOORAY!!!!!!!


Congrats Mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ashanti7311

raminbdjp said:


> Congratulations!!!


I have not checked yet, but my skillselect page has gone


----------



## mithu93ku

DinaliDavid said:


> CONGRATS!!!:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry: - applied on 24th may and still waiting for grant :Cry::Cry::Cry:


Tomorrow never dies, Mate. Wish for the best of you!


----------



## Andy10

connectwithsiva said:


> hello all,
> 
> I am happy to info you all that i got my 'Visa Grant' mail yesterday
> 
> The beauty is that there was no information on the Co assignment.
> The Visa has been granted immediately after my PCC was uploaded.also, i have been given 1 year waiting period to make my first entry to Australia, which is june 17, 2014
> 
> one more surprise is that, i was never asked for form 80!!
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged on : june 5th, 2013
> Granted on : July 15th,2013
> 
> I thank everyone here and wish all the best for those who are waiting for their grant mail
> 
> thanks,
> Siva


Congratulations mate!!!:clap2:


----------



## mirza_755

gwaikar said:


> Got the grant letter today.
> Thank you all the forum members for great help and guidance.


Congrats


----------



## Andy10

ashanti7311 said:


> WOOHOO VISA GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Timeline
> Vic SS: 18th april
> Visa lodged: 4th june
> PCC: 11th june - Australia
> PCC: 18th june - UK
> Meds 21st June
> Co allocated: 12th July
> GRANT: 17th JuLy
> HOORAY!!!!!!!


Lovely...Congratz!!:clap2: Let such news keep flowing out here!!


----------



## DinaliDavid

cprem79 said:


> If you have the TRN and PW, then you can login at the below link:
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> You can upload your docs here.
> If you are going through an agent, he will handle this.
> You can ask him for the login details.


my agent won't give me the password - she keeps averting my request mail - i guess she doesn't want me to mess around with it


----------



## mithu93ku

DinaliDavid said:


> my agent won't give me the password - she keeps averting my request mail - i guess she doesn't want me to mess around with it


Thats why I advise all people not to engage an agent fully. In my case I had engaged agent for the VETASSESS Skill Assessment only as I was unable to decide my ANZSCO Code. After that I just kicked off agent as they are consuming my time, money and so on....


----------



## ausmsc

ashanti7311 said:


> WOOHOO VISA GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Timeline
> Vic SS: 18th april
> Visa lodged: 4th june
> PCC: 11th june - Australia
> PCC: 18th june - UK
> Meds 21st June
> Co allocated: 12th July
> GRANT: 17th JuLy
> HOORAY!!!!!!!


Hey Many congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## ausmsc

DinaliDavid said:


> my agent won't give me the password - she keeps averting my request mail - i guess she doesn't want me to mess around with it


I have same problem... but i want to check what's going on there... but i couldn't.. this what killing me...


----------



## GulPak

Need Help on this. Organize your health exam link disappear long ago but came back after 1st July. Before yesterday they were showing warning message that your request can not be processed for all of mu family.but today when i click the link for my son,it opes a cosent letter followed by refferal letter with following while for rest still showing the same warning.

Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status 
501 Medical Examination Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
503 Chest x-ray image Completed

My son is under 12 and has completed medicals for 190 in Nov,12. What does it mean? Do i need to redo or resubmit? i am confused. No email from CO or GH about this. Any advise. Thanx


----------



## mithu93ku

GulPak said:


> Need Help on this. Organize your health exam link disappear long ago but came back after 1st July. Before yesterday they were showing warning message that your request can not be processed for all of mu family.but today when i click the link for my son,it opes a cosent letter followed by refferal letter with following while for rest still showing the same warning.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status
> 501 Medical Examination Required
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 503 Chest x-ray image Completed
> 
> My son is under 12 and has completed medicals for 190 in Nov,12. What does it mean? Do i need to redo or resubmit? i am confused. No email from CO or GH about this. Any advise. Thanx


Dont worry before CO allocate or contact with you.


----------



## KrunalvPatel

Hello friends,
sorry to ask you different question than thread. I would like to know tht which subclass visa will process fast subclaas 189 or 190??
Thanks
Krunal


----------



## mithu93ku

krunalvpatel said:


> hello friends,
> sorry to ask you different question than thread. I would like to know tht which subclass visa will process fast subclaas 189 or 190??
> Thanks
> krunal


190


----------



## Cmk2014

KrunalvPatel said:


> Hello friends,
> sorry to ask you different question than thread. I would like to know tht which subclass visa will process fast subclaas 189 or 190??
> Thanks
> Krunal


190 as it is State Sponsored


----------



## chaitanyasha

cprem79 said:


> First thing after you get the visa is to check it's validity in VEVO on DIAC website.
> Seconday applicants can also enter Aus before the first applicant.
> All applicants should enter before the final entry date mentioned otherwise everyone's visa becomes invalid.


I tried to logon to "VEVO for Visa Holders" with the valid details and when I click on submit I am getting the message as "Entered Details cant be confirmed. Please call 1800 040 070, an officer will assist you". Is there anyone who got the grant yesterday able to verify their visa details in VEVO?


----------



## ranjith47

and with 190 you have to commit to the state sponsoring you for 2 years by living and working there.... with 189 there is no such commitment.. So whichever works for you better.


----------



## giomanach

ranjith47 said:


> and with 190 you have to commit to the state sponsoring you for 2 years by living and working there.... with 189 there is no such commitment.. So whichever works for you better.


Isn't that just a moral obligation?


----------



## mithu93ku

giomanach said:


> Isn't that just a moral obligation?


You must stay first two years at your nominating state!


----------



## ranjith47

giomanach said:


> Isn't that just a moral obligation?


No giomanach.... its never a moral obligation. You will be in breach of your visa rules if you move to another state and live and work there when you have been sponsored by a particular state government requiring your expertise there.. 

So no,, there would be consequences if the visa rules are breached. you may have your visa cancelled or I dont exactly know what else they would do but I havent really heard any stories of anyone breaching the conditions of 190.
But if you ever thought it was a moral obligation, please be careful and research further into the visa 190 conditions.

Also as mentioned above , this condition is only for the FIRST 2 YEARS of your stay in Australia... You are free to move and work anywhere after that period.


----------



## giomanach

ranjith47 said:


> No giomanach.... its never a moral obligation. You will be in breach of your visa rules if you move to another state and live and work there when you have been sponsored by a particular state government requiring your expertise there..
> 
> So no,, there would be consequences if the visa rules are breached. you may have your visa cancelled or I dont exactly know what else they would do but I havent really heard any stories of anyone breaching the conditions of 190.
> But if you ever thought it was a moral obligation, please be careful and research further into the visa 190 conditions.
> 
> Also as mentioned above , this condition is only for the FIRST 2 YEARS of your stay in Australia... You are free to move and work anywhere after that period.


I did some research and this has been debated quite often apparently. 
However if I'm not mistaken the final verdict is that it's a moral obligation.
The state government can't retract your PR that you got through the state sponsorship as the PR is given to you by the federal government.


----------



## raminbdjp

mithu93ku said:


> Thats why I advise all people not to engage an agent fully. In my case I had engaged agent for the VETASSESS Skill Assessment only as I was unable to decide my ANZSCO Code. After that I just kicked off agent as they are consuming my time, money and so on....


In my case, I am dealing everything myself. I think hiring agent is just losing some money.


----------



## Praise

*190 visa*



chandustorageadm said:


> thats too many days?
> Are you not receiving any response from CO?
> try to reaching to DIAC and see any change in CO


Applied through agent, 
18 June only the last requested document delivered. Now its 4 weeks. Agent told us that this case will not take much longer now. Hope, we will receive the Golden Mail very soon.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

giomanach said:


> I did some research and this has been debated quite often apparently.
> However if I'm not mistaken the final verdict is that it's a moral obligation.
> The state government can't retract your PR that you got through the state sponsorship as the PR is given to you by the federal government.


Lods talked about this matter in this forum , please go through that and don't put your PR at stake!


----------



## Gurpreethm

Hi All,

Planing for medical from Delhi, and found 2 places, can anyone tell me which is good and supportive a bit.


----------



## giomanach

mithu93ku said:


> Lods talked about this matter in this forum , please go through that and don't put your PR at stake!


Haha. Doesn't really matter much to me. I wanna stay in WA as my mates are here and I have been here for close to 5 years already.


----------



## mithu93ku

raminbdjp said:


> In my case, I am dealing everything myself. I think hiring agent is just losing some money.


Not only money , they even do silly mistake and don't update the mistake accordingly and put your visa process in stake! One of my close friends had suffered and refused by DIAC. I think lots of example you could see through the forums in this regards.


----------



## Praise

*hi*



mithu93ku said:


> 190


190 visa is faster. 


189 Skilled –Priority Group 4 -	Within 8 weeks of lodgement	
190 Skilled - Priority Group 3 -	Within 5 weeks of lodgement


----------



## mithu93ku

giomanach said:


> Haha. Doesn't really matter much to me. I wanna stay in WA as my mates are here and I have been here for close to 5 years already.


Okay thats no problem with you, but others people may be misguided with your quote.


----------



## KrunalvPatel

Ok thank u.. I checked with MARA agent and they said tht the subclass 189 visa will process fast. Thanks friendz..


----------



## gwaikar

chaitanyasha said:


> I tried to logon to "VEVO for Visa Holders" with the valid details and when I click on submit I am getting the message as "Entered Details cant be confirmed. Please call 1800 040 070, an officer will assist you". Is there anyone who got the grant yesterday able to verify their visa details in VEVO?


I am able to login and verify the details today


----------



## mimfarook

mithu93ku said:


> Lods talked about this matter in this forum , please go through that and don't put your PR at stake!


Guys as far as I know.. It will affect your citizenship application if you do not serve this period at the nominated state.. You will have to complete two years at the state before being eligible for citizenship.. This is what I heard.. Maybe am wrong..


----------



## gwaikar

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats


Thanks


----------



## Vijay24

giomanach said:


> Haha. Doesn't really matter much to me. I wanna stay in WA as my mates are here and I have been here for close to 5 years already.


Hi. Since you are in WA, Can you tell me how are the opportunities for Electronic Engineers in Perth?


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha

chandustorageadm said:


> Anyone who lodged the visa before may end still waiting for grant?
> Some countries need security checks, excluding them as they have to wait until security checks are done.


I lodged my Visa application in the last week of March and the CO got assigned on April 11th. I submitted my PCC and Medicals on May 3rd. I am still waiting for the grant.

I am from India and working in Singapore currently. Could you please let me know if India in the list of countries where security checks is done for applicants? If yes, how much of additional time does this take?


----------



## mithu93ku

mimfarook said:


> Guys as far as I know.. It will affect your citizenship application if you do not serve this period at the nominated state.. You will have to complete two years at the state before being eligible for citizenship.. This is what I heard.. Maybe am wrong..


Read carefully what DIAC says.....

There are some obligations that states or territories will require you to meet. These include that you:


stay in that state or territory that nominated you for at least two years
keep the state or territory informed of any changes to your address
complete surveys and provide information when asked.


----------



## gaurav7172

DinaliDavid said:


> my agent won't give me the password - she keeps averting my request mail - i guess she doesn't want me to mess around with it


if your agent gives you the TRN password, then you can easily download the grant letter and you might not pay the agent. Thats why they don't give you the password. But my agent Manoj Palwe from Pune is really very good. I only paid him 40K initially and he didn't even ask me a single penny after that but kept sending me every mail from case officer, gave me all ids and passwords and even gave concession. Such good regd MARA agents r hard to find. And yesterday I paid his full fees. So If there is trust between agent and client then they will share every detail with you. Otherwise you pay them and take the grant.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## ReachShail

I am really confused by the new ACS rules. I did my ACS assessment way back in Oct 3, 2012. Will the new ACS rules applicable to me?

If I apply with my ACS, will my visa application get rejected?

Please help me guys. I received invitation on 15 July. EOI submitted on 1 May 2013 with 60 points.


----------



## gaurav7172

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Planing for medical from Delhi, and found 2 places, can anyone tell me which is good and supportive a bit.


Gurpreethm please don't wait for suggestions. go in any center and get your medicals done asap and ask them to upload result quickly. aise hi suggestion mangte rahoge to others will get visa aur aap india mein hi rahoge . Act fast man. If link is active, then rush today. Because medicals ko bhi check karne mein time lagta hai.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## expa2020a

thx..
After getting the grant letter I can still see -
_"Next steps
Organise your health examinations"_

Definitely a bug. Status is fianlized
"Granted" check next to person 1 & 2



surinsin said:


> Congrats Expa2020A...Can you please let us know if you see change in the status of your online application and also change in (requested, received) status for docs or medicals.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


----------



## chaitanyasha

gwaikar said:


> I am able to login and verify the details today


Thanks for the information. What is reference type you selected? I am still unable to login and am getting the same error as specified earlier.


----------



## icriding

fsb said:


> I need urgent advise please. I applied for visa 190 with 60 points and did not get my qualifications assessed but checked today that my skill assesment unit has assessed my degree as Associates and not Bachelors and I have claimed 15 points for qualifications thinking my MBA would be equivilant to the Bachelors


Do you have a Point Advisory Letter for the assessing agency?

On what basis did you assume that a Master of Business Administration (MBA) degree would be equivalent to a Bachelors degree?

You can apply for a re-assessment from the assessing authority, if you can prove the above...

Have you received State Nomination and lodged your application already?

It seems that you have, but I am just seeking to clarify.

To the best of my knowledge, 

Your case officer is likely to make an issue of you claiming the extra points.

I am not sure if submitting Form 1022, Notification of Changes in Circumstances is likely to make a positive difference, since you currently have 60 points.

A loss of 15 points would mean that you do not meet the requirement of points test pass mark of 60 points.

This is a delicate situation and I make the following comments with caution.

Although it may seem harsh, you may want to withdraw your application and re-apply again when you have a better chance.

Having your visa rejected will not do well for future applications. 

More so if your visa is rejected for providing misleading information.

Senior Forum members please provide positive or negative feedback. 

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding

---
Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013;Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## needpr

Hello,
Please let me know what all do we need to attached for medical in visa application. I got my medical yesterday from a authorized hospital in Delhi and all I got was a receipt. Hospital guys told me that the report will be directly sent to the Australian Embassey and those will not be known to you.
Do we need to attach only the receipt or there is anything else needed as well?

Thanks.


----------



## cprem79

needpr said:


> Hello,
> Please let me know what all do we need to attached for medical in visa application. I got my medical yesterday from a authorized hospital in Delhi and all I got was a receipt. Hospital guys told me that the report will be directly sent to the Australian Embassey and those will not be known to you.
> Do we need to attach only the receipt or there is anything else needed as well?
> 
> Thanks.


You can upload the receipt if the CO asks you for the medicals.
I also did medicals but mine were referred.
When the CO contacted me, she couldn't see my results so she sent me an email to do my medicals.
I replied that I have done and attached the receipts.
Then she found out that they were referred.


----------



## gaurav7172

fsb said:


> I need urgent advise please. I applied for visa 190 with 60 points and did not get my qualifications assessed but checked today that my skill assesment unit has assessed my degree as Associates and not Bachelors and I have claimed 15 points for qualifications thinking my MBA would be equivilant to the Bachelors





icriding said:


> Do you have a Point Advisory Letter for the assessing agency?
> 
> On what basis did you assume that a Master of Business Administration (MBA) degree would be equivalent to a Bachelors degree?
> 
> You can apply for a re-assessment from the assessing authority, if you can prove the above...
> 
> Have you received State Nomination and lodged your application already?
> 
> It seems that you have, but I am just seeking to clarify.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge,
> 
> Your case officer is likely to make an issue of you claiming the extra points.
> 
> I am not sure if submitting Form 1022, Notification of Changes in Circumstances is likely to make a positive difference, since you currently have 60 points.
> 
> A loss of 15 points would mean that you do not meet the requirement of points test pass mark of 60 points.
> 
> This is a delicate situation and I make the following comments with caution.
> 
> Although it may seem harsh, you may want to withdraw your application and re-apply again when you have a better chance.
> 
> Having your visa rejected will not do well for future applications.
> 
> More so if your visa is rejected for providing misleading information.
> 
> Senior Forum members please provide positive or negative feedback.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> 
> ---
> Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013;
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013;Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


Agreed. person should have taken a mara agent in that case. NOw if you have filed visa, you will not get a refund also. people think they can crack visa on their own getting help from a forum. we can give advise in normal situation. But in complicated situation with rules changed, one should take a good agent. After all 3060 AUD is not a small amount. Rush to an agent immediately and check whether he can help you or not.
And you are from pakistan currently in Victoria Australia . Man I don't want to say this but you can fall in serious trouble for falsifying information. Get immediate help from a MARA agent cum Lawyer.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## gwaikar

chaitanyasha said:


> Thanks for the information. What is reference type you selected? I am still unable to login and am getting the same error as specified earlier.


I had selected visa grant number.


----------



## giomanach

Vijay24 said:


> Hi. Since you are in WA, Can you tell me how are the opportunities for Electronic Engineers in Perth?


I don't have many mates who did EE but all of them that did it found a job. At the moment the job market for engineers are pretty ****. But I guess if you have experience, it would be better for you. Most of my friends (me included) are fresh grads and hence it's kinda hard for us to get a job.

However, lately I have been hearing loads of redundancies around. Might be hard in the coming months I reckon.


----------



## anilgav

Dear All:

I'm a silent observer of this forum. 

Very Happy to share that i have received the Golden Email: My details:


Occupation : Engineering Manager
NSW approval : 20th May 2013
190 Visa Lodged : 3rd June 2013
CO Allocation : Never contacted
Visa Grant : 17th July 2013.

I thank each & every member of this forum who is helping each other & wish the god to allot the Grants as soon as possible to you guys.

Your support was truly amazing..

Thanks 
Anil


----------



## Hyd786

anilgav said:


> Dear All:
> 
> I'm a silent observer of this forum.
> 
> Very Happy to share that i have received the Golden Email: My details:
> 
> 
> Occupation : Engineering Manager
> NSW approval : 20th May 2013
> 190 Visa Lodged : 3rd June 2013
> CO Allocation : Never contacted
> Visa Grant : 17th July 2013.
> 
> I thank each & every member of this forum who is helping each other & wish the god to allot the Grants as soon as possible to you guys.
> 
> Your support was truly amazing..
> 
> Thanks
> Anil



Hi Anil,

Please share your complete timeline with us.

Regards,
Hyd,786


----------



## kaisar_000

congrates!!


----------



## ranjith47

Looks like these Silent Observers are more luckier than the ones active on the forum.. 

Congrats pal. Wishing your future well!


----------



## anilgav

I wish you too would get the grant soon.


----------



## kaisar_000

Dear Anil,

I lodged my 190 application at 16th June and yet no CO contacted.................
Have you upoladed form 80..........


----------



## mithu93ku

anilgav said:


> Dear All:
> 
> I'm a silent observer of this forum.
> 
> Very Happy to share that i have received the Golden Email: My details:
> 
> 
> Occupation : Engineering Manager
> NSW approval : 20th May 2013
> 190 Visa Lodged : 3rd June 2013
> CO Allocation : Never contacted
> Visa Grant : 17th July 2013.
> 
> I thank each & every member of this forum who is helping each other & wish the god to allot the Grants as soon as possible to you guys.
> 
> Your support was truly amazing..
> 
> Thanks
> Anil


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## pradinlr

ranjith47 said:


> Looks like these Silent Observers are more luckier than the ones active on the forum..
> 
> Congrats pal. Wishing your future well!


aha aha ... lol
good one


----------



## anilgav

I have shared my details above.. I have uploaded all my docs on 3rd June (incld: Medicals +PCC).


----------



## anilgav

i have uploaded form 80 as well on June 3rd (includes pcc+ medicals) as well. CO never contacted me.

Thanks


----------



## Gurpreethm

gaurav7172 said:


> Gurpreethm please don't wait for suggestions. go in any center and get your medicals done asap and ask them to upload result quickly. aise hi suggestion mangte rahoge to others will get visa aur aap india mein hi rahoge . Act fast man. If link is active, then rush today. Because medicals ko bhi check karne mein time lagta hai.
> 
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Going for the same this weekend.


----------



## mithu93ku

:behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa:


KrunalvPatel said:


> Ok thank u.. I checked with MARA agent and they said tht the subclass 189 visa will process fast. Thanks friendz..


http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/behindsofa.gif


----------



## chaitanyasha

gwaikar said:


> I had selected visa grant number.


I tried to logon to VEVO using the secondary applicant and migrating dependent details, I'm able to login. But when I tried to login with the primary applicant details, I am getting the error which I specified previously. Its confusing and worrying.


----------



## cprem79

My case Officer has been changed from BH to AM.
She sent me an introductory email today asking for Indian PCC.
She added that she will escalate my case with the MOC for the health outcome.
I have one query.
Regarding PCC, there's a condition that whatever countries we landed and resided cumulatively for 12 months in the past ten years will count, right?
Would the meaning of the past 10 years be starting from the date of my visa application?
I was out of India from 22nd April 2003 onwards and only made trips back for vacation.
My Visa application date is 06th May 2013.
So should I concern the days between 06thMay2003 to 06th May 2013 or just generally 2003 to 2013?
If the latter, then I may have to get Indian PCC since I already lived in India for almost four months in 2003. And my trips collectively add up to 263 days excluding those four months.
Anyone can throw light on this?

Also does anyone have or had AM as your CO?
How's her nature?


----------



## cprem79

*Regarding PCC*

I have one query.
Regarding PCC, there's a condition that whatever countries we landed and resided cumulatively for 12 months in the past ten years will count, right?
Would the meaning of the past 10 years be starting from the date of my visa application?
I am out of India from 22nd April 2003 onwards and only made trips back for vacation.
My Visa application date is 06th May 2013.
So should I concern the days between 06thMay2003 to 06th May 2013 or just generally 2003 to 2013?
If the latter, then I may have to get Indian PCC since I already lived in India for almost four months in 2003. And my trips collectively add up to 263 days excluding those four months.
Anyone can throw light on this?


----------



## cprem79

*Regarding PCC*

I have one query.
Regarding PCC, there's a condition that whatever countries we landed and resided cumulatively for 12 months in the past ten years will count, right?
Would the meaning of the past 10 years be starting from the date of my visa application?
I was out of India from 22nd April 2003 onwards and only made trips back for vacation.
My Visa application date is 06th May 2013.
So should I concern the days between 06thMay2003 to 06th May 2013 or just generally 2003 to 2013?
If the latter, then I may have to get Indian PCC since I already lived in India for almost four months in 2003. And my trips collectively add up to 263 days excluding those four months.
Anyone can throw light on this?


----------



## connectwithsiva

happybuddha said:


> Congratulations. Can you please post your time line and ANZCO code ?


Thanks.

Occupation : systems Administrator
ACS assessment
(result) : 15th Feb, 2013
Date of EOI : 18th Feb, 2013
Document sent to Sydney
requesting Sponsorship : 11th March, 2013
Invitation Received 
to lodge VIsa 190 : 27 May, 2013

Visa Lodged : 5th June, 2013
Visa Granted : 15th July, 2013

Thanks,
Siva


----------



## rahul897

chaitanyasha said:


> I tried to logon to "VEVO for Visa Holders" with the valid details and when I click on submit I am getting the message as "Entered Details cant be confirmed. Please call 1800 040 070, an officer will assist you". Is there anyone who got the grant yesterday able to verify their visa details in VEVO?


hi how r u,cud u let me know were ur meds referred,or else if u email me it wud be better


----------



## Vijay24

giomanach said:


> I don't have many mates who did EE but all of them that did it found a job. At the moment the job market for engineers are pretty ****. But I guess if you have experience, it would be better for you. Most of my friends (me included) are fresh grads and hence it's kinda hard for us to get a job.
> 
> However, lately I have been hearing loads of redundancies around. Might be hard in the coming months I reckon.


Oops. Thanks for the feedback. Let's see how it goes. Hopefully it will be better in coming months


----------



## ranjith47

As far as I know , 10 years time period for DIAC is counted as 10 years worth of info. till the date of application. This means you would not have to provide Indian PCC as you have not lived in India continuously for a period of 12 months after April 2003. 
So you would not have to worry..
I would however wait for other replies from forum members . I have read a lot about providing documents and this is the info. to the best of my knowledge.

Also, you could for sure send an Email to your CO asking if he/she wanted your Indian PCC !?


----------



## ivetka233

adila said:


> don't worry buddy wait till 10th week everything will b ok




Didnt und you,, what for wait till 10th week?


----------



## cprem79

ranjith47 said:


> As far as I know , 10 years time period for DIAC is counted as 10 years worth of info. till the date of application. This means you would not have to provide Indian PCC as you have not lived in India continuously for a period of 12 months after April 2003.
> So you would not have to worry..
> I would however wait for other replies from forum members . I have read a lot about providing documents and this is the info. to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> Also, you could for sure send an Email to your CO asking if he/she wanted your Indian PCC !?


Thanks for the reply, Ranjith.
In fact my case was moved to another CO today and she was the one who pointed that the only outstanding document is my Indian PCC.
A few weeks back, on the phone my previous CO talked about the Indian PCC and when I verbally said about my condition, she said OK.
The new CO had checked my documentation today only.
I explained my status and requested clarification.
Meanwhile, wanted to find out from the experience of other members in the forum.


----------



## Sanje

Hi All,

I mistakenly closed the browser while i was filling the VISA form.At the time i was in adding dependent details.

After i went to skillselect and still saw the "apply visa " button and when i clicked that system worked as early.(asking to create visa apply form).

Already i got a Transaction Reference Number with mail subject "Account successfully created"

System status was "*INCOMPLETE*" at the time of closing browsing. 

please help me..

do i need to apply visa form again ?

or 

is it ok to create another TRN ?


----------



## devanshu

*thanks*



mithu93ku said:


> citizens from other countries who do not have a job offer and are not living in Australia can also apply. Don't worry! :fingerscrossed:


Thanks..


----------



## devanshu

*Diff. b/w Subcless 189 and 190*

Hi

How is Subclass 189 different from 190 ?

thanks..


----------



## devanshu

*Subclass from Victoria*

Hi

Does the Subclass 189 and 190 mean that once we migrate to Aus. we'll have to live in Victoria for 2 years minimum ?

Thanks..


----------



## devanshu

*Suggest Agency !*

Hi,

Can anyone please suggest some good trustworthy immigration consultants in Mumbai ?

Thanks..


----------



## ranjith47

Okay cprem,, I think the new CO would have needed better clarification of your Indian PCC requirement so it is good to wait for the reply. 
Also, have you uploaded form80 too? Cuz in that form you would have to show your addresses for the last 10 years and i think thats a good place to point out that you were not living in India for 12 months at any point in time within the last 10 year period.

If they still ask for your Indian PCC , then yeah, gotta go ahead and apply for it. There is sometimes a long wait to get Indian PCC's although some have gotten it the same day they applied for it.. 
Hopefully if the CO understands your 10 years countries of residence then you would not really have to go through the pain of PCC's again.

All the best.


----------



## ivetka233

Come on Guys,, share some CO's or GRANTS.


----------



## icriding

Sanje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I mistakenly closed the browser while i was filling the VISA form.At the time i was in adding dependent details.
> 
> After i went to skillselect and still saw the "apply visa " button and when i clicked that system worked as early.(asking to create visa apply form).
> 
> Already i got a Transaction Reference Number with mail subject "Account successfully created"
> 
> System status was "*INCOMPLETE*" at the time of closing browsing.
> 
> please help me..
> 
> do i need to apply visa form again ?
> 
> or
> 
> is it ok to create another TRN ?



No, you need to login again using your TRN and Password and complete your application.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding

---
Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013; 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013;Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


----------



## killerbee82

icriding said:


> No, you need to login again using your TRN and Password and complete your application.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> 
> ---
> Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013;
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013;Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


Icriding please shorten your signature 

You can use the signature option in user control panel

We really appreciate your knowledgeable insight here.


----------



## Sanje

icriding said:


> No, you need to login again using your TRN and Password and complete your application.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> 
> ---


Thanks you very much buddyy wowowwww   


it is working


----------



## chaitanyasha

cprem79 said:


> My case Officer has been changed from BH to AM.
> She sent me an introductory email today asking for Indian PCC.
> She added that she will escalate my case with the MOC for the health outcome.
> I have one query.
> Regarding PCC, there's a condition that whatever countries we landed and resided cumulatively for 12 months in the past ten years will count, right?
> Would the meaning of the past 10 years be starting from the date of my visa application?
> I was out of India from 22nd April 2003 onwards and only made trips back for vacation.
> My Visa application date is 06th May 2013.
> So should I concern the days between 06thMay2003 to 06th May 2013 or just generally 2003 to 2013?
> If the latter, then I may have to get Indian PCC since I already lived in India for almost four months in 2003. And my trips collectively add up to 263 days excluding those four months.
> Anyone can throw light on this?
> 
> Also does anyone have or had AM as your CO?
> How's her nature?



The CO considered the period between 2003 and 2013. Hence she requested for your indian PCC. I believe you already submitted the other country PCC where you lived in continuously.


----------



## niha

*Niha*



ivetka233 said:


> Come on Guys,, share some CO's or GRANTS.


Hi..

CO may be allocated to u.. just call DIAC and confirm it... becoz when I called DIAC, they confirmed me tat CO was allocated to me on 31/5/2013 and he is doing preliminary assessment, but my CO didn't contact me yet I frontloaded all the docs including PCC and form 80...

189 lodged - 11/5/2013


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Mate Mithu

i am sending you a private message.


----------



## sachindev

TOPGUN said:


> Not sure as my CO clearly told me my meds got referred and should be atleast mid aug and max end aug




I also got mail from my CO that "Your health examination was sent to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) on 20 June 2013"

IS it mean medicals referred ?


----------



## Gurpreethm

What is form26?


----------



## ivetka233

niha said:


> Hi..
> 
> CO may be allocated to u.. just call DIAC and confirm it... becoz when I called DIAC, they confirmed me tat CO was allocated to me on 31/5/2013 and he is doing preliminary assessment, but my CO didn't contact me yet I frontloaded all the docs including PCC and form 80...
> 
> 189 lodged - 11/5/2013



rang last week and said no CO yet,, if i applied through agent,, i will not recieve any emails from CO, but i do have log in to my SKill Select. Can i see somehow there if i have CO? How does it look there?


----------



## mithu93ku

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mate Mithu
> 
> i am sending you a private message.


you are always welcome!


----------



## mithu93ku

sachindev said:


> I also got mail from my CO that "Your health examination was sent to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) on 20 June 2013"
> 
> IS it mean medicals referred ?


Yes mate. Have patience!


----------



## anshuashu

my file for d last step DIAC has been submitted two days back but still hav got no fees debited msg..my agent told me dat it takes 2-3 days for processing..is it so? very tensed as i m not sure abt d file dat it is received by dem or not?


----------



## mithu93ku

anshuashu said:


> my file for d last step DIAC has been submitted two days back but still hav got no fees debited msg..my agent told me dat it takes 2-3 days for processing..is it so? very tensed as i m not sure abt d file dat it is received by dem or not?


Don't worry though it is unusual. Once they get the money , they will acknowledge it and send the receipt. If the mood of payment is via credit card , you get the receipt instantly.


----------



## Anitha

*189 VISA Application Submitted on July 2013*

Hi,



Has anyone submitted or planning to submit their 189 VISA application in July 2013
with your spouse and Kid. 
Application fee for main applicant+spouse+1 kid is 5355 aus$

Does anyone have any idea how to pay the Application fee using credit card.
Not everyone will have credit limt for 3 Lakh Rupee in their credit card, in such cases how to make the payment.

Is there options to pay main applicant fee and dependent fees separately.

Kindly advice. 


Regards,
Anitha


----------



## mithu93ku

sachindev said:


> I also got mail from my CO that "Your health examination was sent to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) on 20 June 2013"
> 
> IS it mean medicals referred ?


Dear mate you can follow the thread MERGED medicals questions .


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

I have applied for 190 in EOI and paid the fee today.
I will start uploading the documents soon. Can some one please provide the list of documents to be uploaded, so that i can use the same as check list.

TIA


----------



## anshuashu

mithu93ku said:


> Don't worry though it is unusual. Once they get the money , they will acknowledge it and send the receipt. If the mood of payment is via credit card , you get the receipt instantly.[/QUOTE
> 
> i hav paid by credit card only..dnt knw why fee has not been deducted??


----------



## robertmurray7782

My agent emailed me saying that a CO has asked for scans of all of our passport photos. Anyone else have that request? That was it. Before you ask I don't know what team and you can see when I applied in my signature.


----------



## icriding

killerbee82 said:


> Icriding please shorten your signature
> 
> You can use the signature option in user control panel
> 
> We really appreciate your knowledgeable insight here.


Done!

Thanks for pointing this out. 

Was looking for info on how to get this done via search but only came up stuff dealing with "Physical" signatures!


----------



## Hyd786

icriding said:


> Done!
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out.
> 
> Was looking for info on how to get this done via search but only came up stuff dealing with "Physical" signatures!


Icriding, 

Your posts now look like a guy who just had his Haircut after months


----------



## anshuashu

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 in EOI and paid the fee today.
> I will start uploading the documents soon. Can some one please provide the list of documents to be uploaded, so that i can use the same as check list.
> 
> TIA


did u get d fee receipt?


----------



## icriding

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 in EOI and paid the fee today.
> I will start uploading the documents soon. Can some one please provide the list of documents to be uploaded, so that i can use the same as check list.
> 
> TIA


Official info here:

Document Checklist for a 190 visa application

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

Here is the list of certified documents I uploaded after lodging my 190 visa application:

1. Passport Biodata Page+Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. VETASSESS Skills Assessment Letter
4. VETASSESS Points Test Advice Letter 
5. India PCC 
6. Australia PCC
7. BSc Degree Transcripts+Graduation Certificate
8. Msc Degree Transcripts+Graduation Certificate
9. PhD Graduation Statement+Graduation Certificate
10. Employment Statement of Service
11. Employment Payslip History (PAYG)

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).

Hope this information helps

All the best with your application 

Icriding


----------



## icriding

Hyd786 said:


> Icriding,
> 
> Your posts now look like a guy who just had his Haircut after months


Why do you say that?


----------



## pradinlr

robertmurray7782 said:


> My agent emailed me saying that a CO has asked for scans of all of our passport photos. Anyone else have that request? That was it. Before you ask I don't know what team and you can see when I applied in my signature.



Hello Buddy

even i got the similar request from my consultant. He called me and asked for scanned copy of passport photograph.


----------



## Hyd786

icriding said:


> Why do you say that?


Because it was difficult to make out the difference between your posts and signature, they were both multi lines 

No offence meant


----------



## icriding

Hyd786 said:


> Because it was difficult to make out the difference between your posts and signature, they were both multi lines
> 
> No offence meant


No offense taken.

I was looking for a place to create a signature and could not find a way until pointed towards the right direction!


----------



## icriding

pradinlr said:


> Hello Buddy
> 
> even i got the similar request from my consultant. He called me and asked for scanned copy of passport photograph.


You are probably required to provide a scan or certified photocopy of your passport Biodata Page (which has your photograph, address and passport date of issue/expiry info).

Other Forum Members any feedback?

Hope this helps.

All the best with your application 

Icriding


----------



## killerbee82

icriding said:


> No offense taken.
> 
> I was looking for a place to create a signature and could not find a way until pointed towards the right direction!


I am glad it has worked out


----------



## mini2ran

anshuashu said:


> did u get d fee receipt?


I got an email saying application received


----------



## rockerwin

To me it seems that June applicants are now getting CO allocated and grants being issued. Any one from April / may applicants still waiting for grant ?


----------



## robertmurray7782

icriding said:


> You are probably required to provide a scan or certified photocopy of your passport Biodata Page (which has your photograph, address and passport date of issue/expiry info).
> 
> Other Forum Members any feedback?
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> All the best with your application
> 
> Icriding


Thank you. We've already done that, literally just passport photos.


----------



## mindfreak

Its quite good to see people getting their grants on this forum. Going by the trend on this forum, most people seem to be getting silent COs, which is good since it makes the process quicker as long as all the documents required are uploaded. Congratulations to all who got their grant today!


----------



## rahul897

ivetka233 said:


> Come on Guys,, share some CO's or GRANTS.


Many are silent-secret readers or followers of this forum,they only take valuable knowledge from this forum but they give nothing back when they get their grants.

There is only one way to find out from your evisa page if CO is alloted,i.e. if CO is alloted then documents listed such as meds and pcc will show 'requested' instead of 'recommended'.This will give you the answer that ur CO has been allocated,this happened in my case.

Incase u have submitted all of ur documents then there is no need of CO contacting u,therefore he will proceed with preliminary assessment and hopefully u will get the grant letter.I came to know from a brisbane lawyer that Staff are moving offices and files are being allocated to new case officers so we need to be patient as the financial year has just ended.


----------



## ivetka233

rahul897 said:


> Many are silent-secret readers or followers of this forum,they only take valuable knowledge from this forum but they give nothing back when they get their grants.
> 
> There is only one way to find out from your evisa page if CO is alloted,i.e. if CO is alloted then documents listed such as meds and pcc will show 'requested' instead of 'recommended'.This will give you the answer that ur CO has been allocated,this happened in my case.
> 
> Incase u have submitted all of ur documents then there is no need of CO contacting u,therefore he will proceed with preliminary assessment and hopefully u will get the grant letter.I came to know from a brisbane lawyer that Staff are moving offices and files are being allocated to new case officers so we need to be patient as the financial year has just ended.








What you mean offices are moving,, so means 8 weeks is still true timeframe or it will be more? Where is new offices?

Also i have only log in because i applied through agent, there is nth seen,, only the file has been suspended till decision make,, nth else,,no recomended or wanted docs...


----------



## ivetka233

rahul897 said:


> Many are silent-secret readers or followers of this forum,they only take valuable knowledge from this forum but they give nothing back when they get their grants.
> 
> There is only one way to find out from your evisa page if CO is alloted,i.e. if CO is alloted then documents listed such as meds and pcc will show 'requested' instead of 'recommended'.This will give you the answer that ur CO has been allocated,this happened in my case.
> 
> Incase u have submitted all of ur documents then there is no need of CO contacting u,therefore he will proceed with preliminary assessment and hopefully u will get the grant letter.I came to know from a brisbane lawyer that Staff are moving offices and files are being allocated to new case officers so we need to be patient as the financial year has just ended.



Whats The log in for E visa?


----------



## ivetka233

Anitha said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone submitted or planning to submit their 189 VISA application in July 2013
> with your spouse and Kid.
> Application fee for main applicant+spouse+1 kid is 5355 aus$
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how to pay the Application fee using credit card.
> Not everyone will have credit limt for 3 Lakh Rupee in their credit card, in such cases how to make the payment.
> 
> Is there options to pay main applicant fee and dependent fees separately.
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> 
> 
> You can use credit card,,, but instead of credit card you will click checque,,,, and sign.. this will charge you some extra fee but can go over limit,,i did the same....a small trick how to pay over limits...LOl


----------



## J4nE

New to this site,

SA SS applied 02/07/13
SA SS approved 04/07/13
SkillSelect Invite 04/07/13
190 applied 08/07/13

Current app status: In Progress

Anyone applied in early Jul. has been allocated to CO yet?

Also some important questions need answers!!::
1. does 190 need form 80?? 
2. I didn't claim any points for work experience. But I have been employed in related field in SA before and am currently working in my field....it's in total less than a year. I have attached my current job contract, is it absolutely necessary for me to get my previoue employers to write letters to confirm my employment?

Thank you !


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi all,
Today i contacted the CO as my application is still processing after 6 months. 
she replied back as follow:

As per legal requirements your application is still undergoing mandatory checking by external agencies which can take up to 12 months. The department is unable to provide a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of your application.
Once these checks have been completed or should we require any further information, we will be in with contact you."

I want to know if this is normal and happens to anyone here?
(


----------



## wifi

Hello Guys
I have been reading the questions here but unfortunately i dont have enough time to respond to the questions, but thankfully most of the members are doing a great job to help others. Here is a summary of some answers, according to best of my knowledge that i can help with

1. Most agents do not give the passwords to applicants to log in to the Evisa because they mostly use the same password for all of their clients.

2. You can only check the status of your application by logging on in the link below with your TRN and password
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

3. Dont rush to make any decisions by just reading a couple of posts in this forum, do your research first. Know the rules, visit the official websites read the information uploaded there

4. Always try to front load your Form 80, PCC and Medicals to expedite the processing of your visa application. If someone got away without uploading Form 80, does not mean you shouldnt do the same thing. Its just a form, fill it and upload it.

5. The only way you can know about the exact status of your medicals is the correspondence with your case officer. Dont rely or get worried about the links appearing and disappearing in the evisa page.

6. No two cases are same, no two case officers are same, so everyone has a different scenario. We can and will never know the exact processing arrangements, priorities and timelines of a certain visa applications

7. Everyone has to wait and be patient.

Thanks all for reading. Wish you all a very swift processing of your cases


----------



## icriding

J4nE said:


> New to this site,
> 
> SA SS applied 02/07/13
> SA SS approved 04/07/13
> SkillSelect Invite 04/07/13
> 190 applied 08/07/13
> 
> Current app status: In Progress
> 
> Anyone applied in early Jul. has been allocated to CO yet?
> 
> Also some important questions need answers!!::
> 1. does 190 need form 80??
> 2. I didn't claim any points for work experience. But I have been employed in related field in SA before and am currently working in my field....it's in total less than a year. I have attached my current job contract, is it absolutely necessary for me to get my previoue employers to write letters to confirm my employment?
> 
> Thank you !


Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).

It would be great if you could organize a "Statement of Service Letter" from your current and previous employers, if it is not too much to ask for...

"Statement of Service Letters" and PAYG PlaySlips are always handy to have in your file, if not for this visa application then for future reference.

In the event your CO requests for these, you will not loose time in processing

Hope this information helps

All the best with your application

Icriding


----------



## mindfreak

ivetka233 said:


> Whats The log in for E visa?


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login 

login using your TRN and password.


----------



## nazarwaheed

Here i have a quick question from you all.

If my passport expires in lets see May 2014. and my meds and pcc in June 2014.
Will the Initial Entry Date (IED) be according to the passport of the medical/pcc?


----------



## anshuashu

How much time EOI Invite will take????IS there is any postive/negative in that????


----------



## J4nE

does DIAC have all 190 applicants checked by external agency??


----------



## icriding

alireza_sh said:


> Hi all,
> Today i contacted the CO as my application is still processing after 6 months.
> she replied back as follow:
> 
> As per legal requirements your application is still undergoing mandatory checking by external agencies which can take up to 12 months. The department is unable to provide a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of your application.
> Once these checks have been completed or should we require any further information, we will be in with contact you."
> 
> I want to know if this is normal and happens to anyone here?
> (



If your Case officer needs to verify your employment/education through more than the usual means (phone call/email/certified documents), the processing of your application is likely to be delayed when the task falls to external agencies....

Hope this information helps

All the best with your application 

Icriding


----------



## wifi

nazarwaheed said:


> Here i have a quick question from you all.
> 
> If my passport expires in lets see May 2014. and my meds and pcc in June 2014.
> Will the Initial Entry Date (IED) be according to the passport of the medical/pcc?


 I believe it would be the date when your passport expires. You can as per my knowledge extend your PP 10 months before it is expiring.


----------



## icriding

anshuashu said:


> How much time EOI Invite will take????IS there is any postive/negative in that????


190 Visa applicants automatically receive an invitation from SkillSelect to apply for a visa when their State Sponsored Nomination request is approved.

If you have not provided your EOI number to your preferred state, you will need to provide this reference number before an invitation on SkillSelect can be issued.

Hope this information helps

All the best with your application

Icriding


----------



## J4nE

anshuashu said:


> How much time EOI Invite will take????IS there is any postive/negative in that????


Not quite sure if I understood your question correctly, but, 

if you did your EOI first, then apply for SS, the invite will be issued as soon as your SS is approved. This is 190.

But if it's 189, it's hard to say..I got my 189 EOI invite last Sunday....(60pt) but by that time I have loged 190 already.

Seemed all chemical engineers with 60 around me got invite that day.


----------



## wifi

anshuashu said:


> How much time EOI Invite will take????IS there is any postive/negative in that????


There are no definite replies for this. Once you submit your EOI it is valid for two years. Every month, two rounds of invitations are held, and people with highest scores and who lodged their EOIs first in the queue are invited. 

Now you never know where you are in that queue. My personal guess, if you claim 60 points on your EOI, you can get an invite within 3 months, these days. 

There are no negative replies. If you dont get an invite, you dont get anything. After 2 years, your EOI will expire, and then you have to re-lodge it


----------



## icriding

nazarwaheed said:


> Here i have a quick question from you all.
> 
> If my passport expires in lets see May 2014. and my meds and pcc in June 2014.
> Will the Initial Entry Date (IED) be according to the passport of the medical/pcc?


To the best of my knowledge, 

Your initial entry date will correspond to the data on which your Australian PCC was issued.

Hope this information helps

All the best with your application

Icriding


----------



## J4nE

icriding said:


> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).
> 
> It would be great if you could organize a "Statement of Service Letter" from your current and previous employers, if it is not too much to ask for...
> 
> "Statement of Service Letters" and PAYG PlaySlips are always handy to have in your file, if not for this visa application then for future reference.
> 
> In they event your CO requests for these, you will not loose time in processing
> 
> Hope this information helps
> 
> All the best with your application
> 
> Icriding


Hey Icriding, thank you for the answer...guess I'll start on my form 80 tomorrow. I've just downloaded it and you are right, it's a pain to fill.

I'm hoping I'd get away with the "Statement of Service Letters" for my previous jobs, because it's causual contract (~3mth). But I'll def. upload my PAYG from previous years.

Should I do my med. at this stage or should I wait until Co contact? I did a med last year for extension of my student visa and also used it for my 485, I have uploaded the receipt of this to my app.


----------



## icriding

J4nE said:


> Hey Icriding, thank you for the answer...guess I'll start on my form 80 tomorrow. I've just downloaded it and you are right, it's a pain to fill.
> 
> I'm hoping I'd get away with the "Statement of Service Letters" for my previous jobs, because it's causual contract (~3mth). But I'll def. upload my PAYG from previous years.
> 
> Should I do my med. at this stage or should I wait until Co contact? I did a med last year for extension of my student visa and also used it for my 485, I have uploaded the receipt of this to my app.


I am of the opinion that it is best to organize your medicals and PCC soon after completing your 190 visa application.

You tend to save a lot of time in the processing of your application.

If you have undergone permanent visa based medicals in the past year, you can request your case officer to review those medicals.

Please note: Permanent visa medicals and Temporary visa medicals are not the same. Permanent visa medicals may involve additional tests. Confirm that the visa medicals you underwent were of the Permanent type. 

In case of 190 visa applications, a case officer is generally allocated within 5 weeks after you submit your application.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without hearing from their case officer.

You may want to review information outlined below:

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Having your application ready for finalisation at this pre-allocation stage, may expedite a decision.

Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue and may be affected by changes to the processing directions.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## nazarwaheed

wifi said:


> I believe it would be the date when your passport expires. You can as per my knowledge extend your PP 10 months before it is expiring.


yes wifi
i can extend but i have already applied and CO assigned.
so i was wishing if there is anything else to avoid my travel to the embassy for 700 kms.


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

Can some one share the online link for the application access please.
I lost the weblink and could not find in EOI

TIA


----------



## J4nE

Thank you Icriding. It helps a lot

I have done PCC and AFP checks and all doc have been uploaded. 

Checked my previous med. is not same as PR requirement. I read the info on DIAC said it's not recommended to have med. pre CO allocation as it's possible CO requires applicants to do med again. Has this happened to anyone? requiring a re-examination? This was the only reason I didn't organise med.


----------



## kulpreets

Anitha said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone submitted or planning to submit their 189 VISA application in July 2013
> with your spouse and Kid.
> Application fee for main applicant+spouse+1 kid is 5355 aus$
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how to pay the Application fee using credit card.
> Not everyone will have credit limt for 3 Lakh Rupee in their credit card, in such cases how to make the payment.
> 
> Is there options to pay main applicant fee and dependent fees separately.
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Anitha


I too am sailing in the same boat. Have asked the bank for a raise in credit limit. lets see how it goes.


----------



## icriding

J4nE said:


> Thank you Icriding. It helps a lot
> 
> I have done PCC and AFP checks and all doc have been uploaded.
> 
> Checked my previous med. is not same as PR requirement. I read the info on DIAC said it's not recommended to have med. pre CO allocation as it's possible CO requires applicants to do med again. Has this happened to anyone? requiring a re-examination? This was the only reason I didn't organise med.


My medicals were undertaken at MediBank Sydney on 24 January 2013 as part of the requirement of my 457 Business Visa.

Since, I was going to apply for a permanent visa within a few months, I underwent the complete set of medicals required for grant of a permanent visa.
My medicals were finalized on 08 February 2013 and the extension to my 457 Business Visa was granted.

The results of medical examinations are generally valid for a year.

I lodged my 190 visa application on 20 May 2013 and my case officer was allocated on 25 June 2013.

When my case officer requested for medicals on 25 June 2013, I informed him that they had already been undertaken.

Since, my medicals were undertaken to satisfy requirements of a temporary (457-Business) visa, my case officer forwarded the results to his Health Operations colleagues on 01 July 2013 to clarify if they satisfy the requirements of a permanent visa.

On 2 July 2013, my case officer finalized my application and my permanent visa was granted.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## icriding

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can some one share the online link for the application access please.
> I lost the weblink and could not find in EOI
> 
> TIA


Here You Go

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## mini2ran

I have attached a wrong document by mistake. Can some one please guide me how to remove the attachment.


----------



## mithu93ku

mini2ran said:


> I have attached a wrong document by mistake. Can some one please guide me how to remove the attachment.


no option to remove the attachment. What have you attached by mistake?


----------



## shaikjalal

Almost 2 weeks  .. Where is the CO.. is he silently working.. Should I call DIAC.. Should I wait 8 weeks as mentioned.. 
No clue.... I have recruitment consultants waiting for my resume.. I dont know what to put my start date as .. 1 month.. 2 month..  i dont know.. I want answers...


----------



## mithu93ku

alireza_sh said:


> Hi all,
> Today i contacted the CO as my application is still processing after 6 months.
> she replied back as follow:
> 
> As per legal requirements your application is still undergoing mandatory checking by external agencies which can take up to 12 months. The department is unable to provide a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of your application.
> Once these checks have been completed or should we require any further information, we will be in with contact you."
> 
> I want to know if this is normal and happens to anyone here?
> (


It is not normal at all. It is a security check. Expat from the region like Bangladesh, Pakistan , Afghanistan, Iran are facing this checking by external agencies. Have patience mate! Here is one of our mate facing this check. PM him and share your experience.
Sydur


----------



## mindfreak

shaikjalal said:


> Almost 2 weeks  .. Where is the CO.. is he silently working.. Should I call DIAC.. Should I wait 8 weeks as mentioned..
> No clue.... I have recruitment consultants waiting for my resume.. I dont know what to put my start date as .. 1 month.. 2 month..  i dont know.. I want answers...


mate its too early for you to be honest, waiting it out is perhaps the best option. Usually takes upto 8 weeks for CO allocation, and its only been almost 2 weeks for you yet. So be patient and if you get something before 8 weeks, awesome!


----------



## Vijay24

How much effect will it have if the CO sees LOP days (Loss Of Pay) in couple of months' salary slips?


----------



## ranjith47

Vijay24 said:


> How much effect will it have if the CO sees LOP days (Loss Of Pay) in couple of months' salary slips?


No effect. It doesnt matter.


----------



## ranjith47

Shaikjalal,, theres a lot of applicants here in this forum waiting for a Case Officer when they have lodged the application in June 2013, and some as early as May 2013. So yeah, it will take around 7-8 weeks for 189 Visas to be alloted to a Case Officer. From the current trend, if you get a CO before 7 weeks, then youre super lucky.! 

So enjoy the wait. Do not put your life on pause and try not to get anxious about the wait. Take it easy.


----------



## happybuddha

ashanti7311 said:


> WOOHOO VISA GRANTED!!!!
> 
> Timeline
> Vic SS: 18th april
> Visa lodged: 4th june
> PCC: 11th june - Australia
> PCC: 18th june - UK
> Meds 21st June
> Co allocated: 12th July
> GRANT: 17th JuLy
> HOORAY!!!!!!!


Congratulations


----------



## Vijay24

ranjith47 said:


> No effect. It doesnt matter.



Thanks mate for the reply


----------



## roposh

Dear All,

I'll be most grateful if anyone can help me with this query of mine.

Actually, I have already submitted the EOI with 60 points but now I am thinking of modifying my EOI by marking my wife and child as non immigrant dependent. 

I have given it quite a thought and have come to conclusion that applying alone is better because if I get the PR and am able to settle myself in Australia then I could always bring my wife and child from there. Now i have following queries in this regard;

1) Do you people think that from expenses point of view also, it is better for me to apply alone and once get settle then bring my family over there?

2) If I apply alone then I fear that CO will definitely ask me that why am I not taking my family with me. Obviously I cant tell him about the funds/expenses problem so what should i tell him?

3) Excluding family from my application will hamper my chances of getting PR? or it wont have any effect on my application?

4) How easy is it to bring family in Australia after getting the PR?

Kindly assist me in deciding whether to apply initially as a family, or apply alone then sponsor my family later on. 

Thanks and regards,
Roposh


----------



## ranjith47

Hi roposh,

I would not be able to answer all your questions but i know that it is pretty hard to sponsor family members by you once you are a PR holder. It is hard only because there is a long wait for such visas and I do not know if you would save anything at all if you are not taking your family with you once you get your permanent residence.
You would only be losing by not being able to live with family and things like that.
However, if your funding is not too bad, then from what i know, taking the family with you would be better than going without them. 
Please wait for other forum members to give you advice too as there would be people with similar dilemmas and experiences as yours. 
And if you are still in the deciding stage, please make sure you suspend your EOI for now so as to not get invited automatically when you have not decided to add your family or not. 
You only get 2 invitations in total and you will be removed from the skillselect system after that.
So please be careful.


----------



## Jonathan1980

ranjith47 said:


> Shaikjalal,, theres a lot of applicants here in this forum waiting for a Case Officer when they have lodged the application in June 2013, and some as early as May 2013. So yeah, it will take around 7-8 weeks for 189 Visas to be alloted to a Case Officer. From the current trend, if you get a CO before 7 weeks, then youre super lucky.!
> 
> So enjoy the wait. Do not put your life on pause and try not to get anxious about the wait. Take it easy.


finishing the 7th week w/o CO, so feeling great moving into 8th one that I'm not lucky. Being lucky is always a huge pressure. 

Anyway here is story of a girl named "Lucky"


----------



## ranjith47

Lol .

Well Jonathan. If you might know, this Lucky girl is NOT SO LUCKY right now. and its been a long time for this unlucky girl. 

So yeah, Good things come to those who wait ... still stands!

And yeah,, you're a britney fan huh!? No wonder the CO's are delaying your entry to Australia...


----------



## roposh

ranjith47 said:


> Hi roposh,
> 
> I would not be able to answer all your questions but i know that it is pretty hard to sponsor family members by you once you are a PR holder. It is hard only because there is a long wait for such visas and I do not know if you would save anything at all if you are not taking your family with you once you get your permanent residence.
> You would only be losing by not being able to live with family and things like that.
> However, if your funding is not too bad, then from what i know, taking the family with you would be better than going without them.
> Please wait for other forum members to give you advice too as there would be people with similar dilemmas and experiences as yours.
> And if you are still in the deciding stage, please make sure you suspend your EOI for now so as to not get invited automatically when you have not decided to add your family or not.
> You only get 2 invitations in total and you will be removed from the skillselect system after that.
> So please be careful.


Hi Ranjith,
Thanks alot for your feedback. Yes I have heard this from other sources as well that bringing family at a later stage is not that simple. But I guess I should wait for the feedback from some other members as well before taking any decision with my EOI.
Thanks Again!


----------



## sachdevar

Hello Friends,

If my application is put on hold by case officer on my request (as my wife is currently pregnant so we can not go for medicals at this stage) .. my question is , is there any status would be indicated on website or it will continue to be as in progress ?


----------



## Jonathan1980

ranjith47 said:


> Lol .
> 
> Well Jonathan. If you might know, this Lucky girl is NOT SO LUCKY right now. and its been a long time for this unlucky girl.
> 
> So yeah, Good things come to those who wait ... still stands!
> 
> And yeah,, you're a britney fan huh!? No wonder the CO's are delaying your entry to Australia...


haha, used to be long time ago, when I was a student. Listening to this when feel unlucky  

How about Keith Urban, my fav OZ's one:


----------



## josh.machine

josh.machine said:


> Went for my medicals today, went on smoothly until we reached the dreaded BP test. As few members have already posted i too got anxious partly due to the test and also remembering others post and consequences and thus came out with high BP. Doctor was fair enough to give me some deep breathing exercise and bring it to an acceptable limit or so she said. Not sure what happens now!
> 
> Apart from that i took form 26 and 160 with me as requested by hospital but had not filled it, however they completed my medicals without asking me about the forms. When i asked at the end they said its not required. Can someone tell me if i need to fill these forms and upload them or for that matter any medical related stuff i need to upload or its all taken care of by the hospital?


Any inputs folks on the above?


----------



## rs100

One more hyperlink is visible from last 5 days just down the organise you health.

New link is 
" complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"

Any idea??


----------



## dejumotalks

rs100 said:


> One more hyperlink is visible from last 5 days just down the organise you health.
> 
> New link is
> " complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> Any idea??


That is for your form 80, it would be there even after completion, from my experience.


----------



## nazarwaheed

icriding said:


> To the best of my knowledge,
> 
> Your initial entry date will correspond to the data on which your Australian PCC was issued.
> 
> Hope this information helps
> 
> All the best with your application
> 
> Icriding



thanks ice

i wish this too.
but how will i travel on the new one if the old pp expires and the visa is issued against the older one.


----------



## Shafqat Baig

HEY Matez..
I replied subclass 190 on 13th June n no CO assigned yet.. Anyone wid da same situation


----------



## Shafqat Baig

I have seen ppl on forums who applied after me n got their grant


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Is thr anyone who applied in June n yet got no CO


----------



## Shafqat Baig

I applied through a MARA registered agent but he aint sharing me the password


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Yet i am done with medical n PCC n hopefully my agent would have uploaded PCC by now


----------



## gaurav7172

Shafqat Baig said:


> I applied through a MARA registered agent but he aint sharing me the password


they will not share the passwords as you can download the grant letter from the site without paying them. but my agent shared every detail including passwords. its a matter of trust guys.
:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Shafqat Baig

I have already paid my agent the full amount through my vredit card...


----------



## gaurav7172

Shafqat Baig said:


> I have already paid my agent the full amount through my vredit card...


then he must be waiting for a tip. 
Tell him that and ask for the password.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Shafqat Baig

I already requested him that but he said we dont share password with our clients..
Mu\y agent is based in Sydney Australia


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Also my CO is not yet assigned and i applied on 13th june


----------



## gaurav7172

Shafqat Baig said:


> I already requested him that but he said we dont share password with our clients..
> Mu\y agent is based in Sydney Australia


then i cannot say. may be he doesn't want clients interference in his work. just wait for visa then.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Shafqat Baig

And also its 5 weeks now but CO is not allocated.. I apllied on 13th June


----------



## Hyd786

Shafqat Baig said:


> And also its 5 weeks now but CO is not allocated.. I apllied on 13th June


Hi Shafqat,

CO must have been allocated to you or as it has been 5 weeks that you lodged your Visa, you might be getting a CO very soon. Also, if you have uploaded all your docs, you will get your Grant & CO might never contact you. Otherwise you can call DIAC and give your passport and TRN number to know if a CO has been assigned or not.

But be prepared to wait for 30 minutes or so for they wont be receiving your call so soon as the traffic would be high


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Thanx Hyd786 
Juz called DIAC and waited alot on hold but Wohoooo the operator told me U have been assigned a CO... But i wonder my Agent didnt tell me yet as i asked my Agent a few dayz bak n he said that your case officer has not assigned yet coz we didnt get any notification from the case officer.


----------



## frodo12

josh.machine said:


> Any inputs folks on the above?


No need to upload those forms. Everything will be taken care of by the clinic. That's the advantage of e-Medical.


----------



## josh.machine

frodo12 said:


> No need to upload those forms. Everything will be taken care of by the clinic. That's the advantage of e-Medical.


Thanks for your response mate.


----------



## rs100

dejumotalks said:


> That is for your form 80, it would be there even after completion, from my experience.


Thanks ....

I again uploaded form 80 and PCC. 

Whether it relates with CO allocation??


----------



## frodo12

dejumotalks said:


> That is for your form 80, it would be there even after completion, from my experience.


Same here. Have links for character assessment and medical tests in spite of completing both quite sometime back. These have been a cause of confusion all along, however no one is listening  Don't expect these to behave the way it should any time soon i.e. to reflect the correct status of your application.


----------



## amitgupte

Hey Guys...just a quick query. I had included my mother's name as a non migrating dependent in the application assuming that no PCC/MEDS would be required for her since she is not migrating. On the eVISA, the system asks to upload the PCC and MEDS for my mother as well. Do you think I should upload Form 1023 rightaway or wait for the CO to advise on this? 
Also, its asking for Form 1221 against my wife's name. Is that supposed to be filled up by me or my wife?
TIA


----------



## J4nE

Hey Guys, 

Anyone lodged visa in AU then did med?

Just checked DIAC website, it says I'll have to wait until being CO give me HAD before I can do med. because I have loged my app. Anyway around this?

Thanks


----------



## amitgupte

J4nE said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone lodged visa in AU then did med?
> 
> Just checked DIAC website, it says I'll have to wait until being CO give me HAD before I can do med. because I have loged my app. Anyway around this?
> 
> Thanks


You can do your med once you have lodged your application. All you would need is the TRN to carry out your meds.


----------



## ojhaa

josh.machine said:


> Went for my medicals today, went on smoothly until we reached the dreaded BP test. As few members have already posted i too got anxious partly due to the test and also remembering others post and consequences and thus came out with high BP. Doctor was fair enough to give me some deep breathing exercise and bring it to an acceptable limit or so she said. Not sure what happens now!
> 
> Apart from that i took form 26 and 160 with me as requested by hospital but had not filled it, however they completed my medicals without asking me about the forms. When i asked at the end they said its not required. Can someone tell me if i need to fill these forms and upload them or for that matter any medical related stuff i need to upload or its all taken care of by the hospital?


Any idea what was the acceptable range ?


----------



## ojhaa

kulpreets said:


> I too am sailing in the same boat. Have asked the bank for a raise in credit limit. lets see how it goes.


Waiting for an credit limit upgrade too from the bank


----------



## cprem79

amitgupte said:


> Hey Guys...just a quick query. I had included my mother's name as a non migrating dependent in the application assuming that no PCC/MEDS would be required for her since she is not migrating. On the eVISA, the system asks to upload the PCC and MEDS for my mother as well. Do you think I should upload Form 1023 rightaway or wait for the CO to advise on this?
> Also, its asking for Form 1221 against my wife's name. Is that supposed to be filled up by me or my wife?
> TIA


You cannot remove your mother's name once you applied, even non-migrating.
The details what you included during application, stands.
You have to fulfill it.

Instead of Form 1221, it's better to fill and upload individual Form80 by migrating applicants.

This info based on my observation.
I hope some other seniors can give a more better explanation.


----------



## bdg

We were allocated team 7 from Adelaide.

Our process was actually quite quick. A document was requested (birth certificate) in December and middle January we were granted our visa (189). CO Scott Armstrong.


----------



## vijay_k

Any silent observers got grant today??????


----------



## amitgupte

cprem79 said:


> You cannot remove your mother's name once you applied, even non-migrating.
> The details what you included during application, stands.
> You have to fulfill it.
> 
> Instead of Form 1221, it's better to fill and upload individual Form80 by migrating applicants.
> 
> This info based on my observation.
> I hope some other seniors can give a more better explanation.


Alright thanks for the suggestion. I shall upload the form 80. 
i understand i cannot remove the names once added. Form 1023 is for the notification of incorrect entries. Just wondering if that would help.


----------



## ilayarajamtm

hi 
my CO contact to my work place for reference they mention I am work in different department actual I claim 5 point for work experience in Accounts I am bit scary about my case officer decision is this happen to anyone


----------



## ilayarajamtm

ilayarajamtm said:


> hi
> my CO contact to my work place for reference they mention I am work in different department actual I claim 5 point for work experience in Accounts I am bit scary about my case officer decision is this happen to anyone


pls reply me


----------



## Vijay24

ilayarajamtm said:


> pls reply me


Are you currently in Sydney? May I know your IELTS score please. Sorry to ask, but your post in English is surprising


----------



## ranjith47

Vijay24 said:


> Are you currently in Sydney? May I know your IELTS score please. Sorry to ask, but your post in English is surprising


What does his English test score have to do with his Issue!? If you could contribute to some solutions for him , please do. I am hoping you are not any IELTS undercover standards keeping agent. Please focus discussions on helping each other. Thanks


----------



## Praise

Shafqat Baig said:


> Thanx Hyd786
> Juz called DIAC and waited alot on hold but Wohoooo the operator told me U have been assigned a CO... But i wonder my Agent didnt tell me yet as i asked my Agent a few dayz bak n he said that your case officer has not assigned yet coz we didnt get any notification from the case officer.


I also want to contact brisbane office. What is the phone umber including international code for brisbane office?


----------



## Vijay24

ranjith47 said:


> What does his English test score have to do with his Issue!? If you could contribute to some solutions for him , please do. I am hoping you are not any IELTS undercover standards keeping agent. Please focus discussions on helping each other. Thanks


Just felt, chill


----------



## Vijay24

ilayarajamtm said:


> hi
> my CO contact to my work place for reference they mention I am work in different department actual I claim 5 point for work experience in Accounts I am bit scary about my case officer decision is this happen to anyone


What is that different department? Moreover they won't check which department you work, that should have been done by TRA or Assessing authorities.

As far as I feel, DIAC people only check with the companies whether you are working there for the duration you had mentioned while lodging the application.

Same happened to my friend too. He had gone to another branch of our office and his colleague picked the call and answered that he went to another office. Later CO granted an email. 

Nothing to worry about this


----------



## cprem79

amitgupte said:


> Alright thanks for the suggestion. I shall upload the form 80.
> i understand i cannot remove the names once added. Form 1023 is for the notification of incorrect entries. Just wondering if that would help.


Form 1023 is definitely for the notification of incorrect entries.
But incorrect entries means, if you upload wrong document which is not relevant to the requirement on the eVisa page .
Then you should upload the right document along with Form1023 to notify to CO about it.
But once you apply your mother as non-migrating dependant on the visa application, it may be not possible to alter it.

Form 80 should be filled up by each applicant separately.
If 2 applicants, then 2 Form80s.


----------



## Hyd786

Shafqat Baig said:


> Thanx Hyd786
> Juz called DIAC and waited alot on hold but Wohoooo the operator told me U have been assigned a CO... But i wonder my Agent didnt tell me yet as i asked my Agent a few dayz bak n he said that your case officer has not assigned yet coz we didnt get any notification from the case officer.


Ok 

I already told you , CO might contact only if he is in need of some information. Hopefully you'll be getting your Grant soon


----------



## ivetka233

any CO or grants today?


----------



## J4nE

amitgupte said:


> You can do your med once you have lodged your application. All you would need is the TRN to carry out your meds.


Would you mind share a bit more on how did you get your med done?


----------



## rahul897

ivetka233 said:


> any CO or grants today?


staff are moving from one dept to other,old files are being aollocated to new CO,so they wil take time to review applications,this is wat i came 2 knowe


----------



## SmartBenny

Guys,
I have submitted my DIAC along with all the documents on June 13th.
But till today there is no update.
Mine is subclass -190.

Anybody in the same situation ?


----------



## rahul897

ilayarajamtm said:


> pls reply me


did ur CO email or phone ur work place?


----------



## pradinlr

Hello Frnds

Finally got email... this email is the the most valued email I have received so far in my life. YEAH RECEIVED 
>>>>>> GRANT LETTER FROM DIAC>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

I will remember this day in my life forever. 

Friends, thank you so much for your support which you guys have provided to me. I wish heartfully that every one in this forum should receive good news very soon. and wishing you all very good luck.


Here is my time line.
-------------------------

Subclass: 190
NSW state sponsorship applied: 29th Jan 2013
SS Approval: 17th May
Visa Lodged: 7th June
CO allocated: 14th July
Grant: Thu, Jul 18, 2013 4:31:21 AM IST


Cheers


----------



## rahul897

J4nE said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone lodged visa in AU then did med?
> 
> Just checked DIAC website, it says I'll have to wait until being CO give me HAD before I can do med. because I have loged my app. Anyway around this?
> 
> Thanks


hi,i have some queries abt visa,if u dont mind ,cud u email me at [email protected]


----------



## rahul897

Shafqat Baig said:


> Thanx Hyd786
> Juz called DIAC and waited alot on hold but Wohoooo the operator told me U have been assigned a CO... But i wonder my Agent didnt tell me yet as i asked my Agent a few dayz bak n he said that your case officer has not assigned yet coz we didnt get any notification from the case officer.


how cna ucontact diac when u have applied thru agent,he shud be acting on ur behalf, can we call diac even if we aply thru mara agentwont this affect our application


----------



## J4nE

rahul897 said:


> hi,i have some queries abt visa,if u dont mind ,cud u email me at [email protected]


you can ask here


----------



## Hyd786

pradinlr said:


> Hello Frnds
> 
> Finally got email... this email is the the most valued email I have received so far in my life. YEAH RECEIVED
> >>>>>> GRANT LETTER FROM DIAC>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> I will remember this day in my life forever.
> 
> Friends, thank you so much for your support which you guys have provided to me. I wish heartfully that every one in this forum should receive good news very soon. and wishing you all very good luck.
> 
> 
> Here is my time line.
> -------------------------
> 
> Subclass: 190
> NSW state sponsorship applied: 29th Jan 2013
> SS Approval: 17th May
> Visa Lodged: 7th June
> CO allocated: 14th July
> Grant: Thu, Jul 18, 2013 4:31:21 AM IST
> 
> 
> Cheers



Cheers Pradinlr,

Congrats on getting the Grant.

The journey has just begun, Good luck for your future :clap2::clap2:


----------



## rahul897

J4nE said:


> you can ask here


are u onshore app,i stay in sydney,wat abt u


----------



## Praise

pradinlr said:


> Hello Frnds
> 
> Finally got email... this email is the the most valued email I have received so far in my life. YEAH RECEIVED
> >>>>>> GRANT LETTER FROM DIAC>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> I will remember this day in my life forever.
> 
> Friends, thank you so much for your support which you guys have provided to me. I wish heartfully that every one in this forum should receive good news very soon. and wishing you all very good luck.
> 
> 
> Here is my time line.
> -------------------------
> 
> Subclass: 190
> NSW state sponsorship applied: 29th Jan 2013
> SS Approval: 17th May
> Visa Lodged: 7th June
> CO allocated: 14th July
> Grant: Thu, Jul 18, 2013 4:31:21 AM IST
> 
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations..........


----------



## icriding

nazarwaheed said:


> thanks ice
> 
> i wish this too.
> but how will i travel on the new one if the old pp expires and the visa is issued against the older one.



I am not sure I follow your question.

To the best of my knowledge, PCC relate to fulfilling the character requirement for entry into Australia..

If your old passport has expired and you now have a new passport, you must update your Case Officer or the DIAC as soon as possible.

To the best of my knowledge, your visa is tied to your passport and this will also need to be updated.

More info here: 

Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Also take a look at Form 929

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## icriding

J4nE said:


> Would you mind share a bit more on how did you get your med done?


Once you complete your 190 Visa application, you will find a link to Print the "Organize your medicals" letter and undertake the health check.

You can undertake your medicals after printing the letter and organizing a health examination at the recommended Panel Clinic.

The results of Heath examinations are generally valid for a year and once you complete your 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks.

More info here:

Arranging a Health Examination

The Health Requirement

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## rahul897

J4nE said:


> you can ask here


emp verification took place for u?


----------



## num_tareq

bdg said:


> We were allocated team 7 from Adelaide.
> 
> Our process was actually quite quick. A document was requested (birth certificate) in December and middle January we were granted our visa (189). CO Scott Armstrong.


Congr8s!!!!!

Please mention initial of your CO. Like SA.

Could u plz update ur signature?


----------



## chandustorageadm

pradinlr said:


> Hello Frnds
> 
> Finally got email... this email is the the most valued email I have received so far in my life. YEAH RECEIVED
> >>>>>> GRANT LETTER FROM DIAC>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> I will remember this day in my life forever.
> 
> Friends, thank you so much for your support which you guys have provided to me. I wish heartfully that every one in this forum should receive good news very soon. and wishing you all very good luck.
> 
> Here is my time line.
> -------------------------
> 
> Subclass: 190
> NSW state sponsorship applied: 29th Jan 2013
> SS Approval: 17th May
> Visa Lodged: 7th June
> CO allocated: 14th July
> Grant: Thu, Jul 18, 2013 4:31:21 AM IST
> 
> Cheers


Congrats....
Party time...


----------



## Praise

SmartBenny said:


> Guys,
> I have submitted my DIAC along with all the documents on June 13th.
> But till today there is no update.
> Mine is subclass -190.
> 
> Anybody in the same situation ?


Is case officer allocated to your case? Have your medicals and PCC's are uploaded upfront?


----------



## rahul897

pradinlr said:


> Hello Frnds
> 
> Finally got email... this email is the the most valued email I have received so far in my life. YEAH RECEIVED
> >>>>>> GRANT LETTER FROM DIAC>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> I will remember this day in my life forever.
> 
> Friends, thank you so much for your support which you guys have provided to me. I wish heartfully that every one in this forum should receive good news very soon. and wishing you all very good luck.
> 
> 
> Here is my time line.
> -------------------------
> 
> Subclass: 190
> NSW state sponsorship applied: 29th Jan 2013
> SS Approval: 17th May
> Visa Lodged: 7th June
> CO allocated: 14th July
> Grant: Thu, Jul 18, 2013 4:31:21 AM IST
> 
> 
> Cheers


since u applied thru an agent,did u get ur grant letter directly from diac,or did ur agent receive it first and he forwarded it to u?


----------



## pradinlr

rahul897 said:


> since u applied thru an agent,did u get ur grant letter directly from diac,or did ur agent receive it first and he forwarded it to u?


got from agent.
but you can downloadgrant letter from https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## rahul897

pradinlr said:


> got from agent.
> but you can downloadgrant letter from https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


how many points didd u claim in total,did job verification take place for u


----------



## ojhaa

Hi Guys ,

Just joined the queue , submitted my application today , I guess 4 to 6 weeks for CO is the latest estimate from co forum members any pointers on parallel tasks which can be completed while we wait for the CO assignment :fingerscrossed: is greatly appreciated 

Updated signature for time line


----------



## cprem79

pradinlr said:


> Hello Frnds
> 
> Finally got email... this email is the the most valued email I have received so far in my life. YEAH RECEIVED
> >>>>>> GRANT LETTER FROM DIAC>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> I will remember this day in my life forever.
> 
> Friends, thank you so much for your support which you guys have provided to me. I wish heartfully that every one in this forum should receive good news very soon. and wishing you all very good luck.
> 
> 
> Here is my time line.
> -------------------------
> 
> Subclass: 190
> NSW state sponsorship applied: 29th Jan 2013
> SS Approval: 17th May
> Visa Lodged: 7th June
> CO allocated: 14th July
> Grant: Thu, Jul 18, 2013 4:31:21 AM IST
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi Pradinlr,

Congratulations on your grant...
Wish you all the very best~


----------



## Gurpreethm

What is form 26, and should we carry the same for our medical.


----------



## robertmurray7782

Is it fair to say that if a CO asks for something and to provided then its another week or so for the decision? Or could we be in for a longer wait. All he/she asked for was passport photos! Grrrr...!


----------



## Australia1

ojhaa said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Just joined the queue , submitted my application today , I guess 4 to 6 weeks for CO is the latest estimate from co forum members any pointers on parallel tasks which can be completed while we wait for the CO assignment :fingerscrossed: is greatly appreciated
> 
> Updated signature for time line


Consider having a holiday trip in between...


----------



## ojhaa

Australia1 said:


> Consider having a holiday trip in between...


Next holiday in OZ post grant


----------



## ranjith47

robertmurray7782 said:


> Is it fair to say that if a CO asks for something and to provided then its another week or so for the decision? Or could we be in for a longer wait. All he/she asked for was passport photos! Grrrr...!


From what I have seen, if the CO has asked for the final remaining documents and from the day you upload them they normally issue the Grants within 7 days. 
I have seen people who have pre-loaded their documents getting grants on the 6th Week for 190 Applicants and 9th week for 189 Applicants max.
So yeah, unless your Meds are not referred or you undergo external checks,, 7 days !


----------



## mithu93ku

pradinlr said:


> Hello Frnds
> 
> Finally got email... this email is the the most valued email I have received so far in my life. YEAH RECEIVED
> >>>>>> GRANT LETTER FROM DIAC>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> I will remember this day in my life forever.
> 
> Friends, thank you so much for your support which you guys have provided to me. I wish heartfully that every one in this forum should receive good news very soon. and wishing you all very good luck.
> 
> 
> Here is my time line.
> -------------------------
> 
> Subclass: 190
> NSW state sponsorship applied: 29th Jan 2013
> SS Approval: 17th May
> Visa Lodged: 7th June
> CO allocated: 14th July
> Grant: Thu, Jul 18, 2013 4:31:21 AM IST
> 
> 
> Cheers


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Australia1

ojhaa said:


> Next holiday in OZ post grant


You can consider doing your medical as sometimes it gets referred and takes as long as 3 to 4 months to clear.


----------



## pradinlr

rahul897 said:


> how many points didd u claim in total,did job verification take place for u


55 points from (Age, Qualification and work exp)
5 points from NSW SS

>>did job verification take place for u
Am not sure on this ..whether they have done any or not.


----------



## haryk

hurryyyy !!!!!!!!
Received my most awaited GRANT LETTER....  Feeling this as my daughters Birthday Gift 
No words to say...... which is worth waiting......

Thanks all the forum members for sharing your valuable thoughts when required..... especially Superm,VVV,australia.ind,vishsang....

Wish all the forum members for there speedy grants


----------



## raminbdjp

pradinlr said:


> Hello Frnds
> 
> Finally got email... this email is the the most valued email I have received so far in my life. YEAH RECEIVED
> >>>>>> GRANT LETTER FROM DIAC>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> I will remember this day in my life forever.
> 
> Friends, thank you so much for your support which you guys have provided to me. I wish heartfully that every one in this forum should receive good news very soon. and wishing you all very good luck.
> 
> 
> Here is my time line.
> -------------------------
> 
> Subclass: 190
> NSW state sponsorship applied: 29th Jan 2013
> SS Approval: 17th May
> Visa Lodged: 7th June
> CO allocated: 14th July
> Grant: Thu, Jul 18, 2013 4:31:21 AM IST
> 
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations!!!


----------



## pradinlr

ranjith47 said:


> From what I have seen, if the CO has asked for the final remaining documents and from the day you upload them they normally issue the Grants within 7 days.
> I have seen people who have pre-loaded their documents getting grants on the 6th Week for 190 Applicants and 9th week for 189 Applicants max.
> So yeah, unless your Meds are not referred or you undergo external checks,, 7 days !


yeah.. its true Ranjith.


----------



## rs100

haryk said:


> hurryyyy !!!!!!!!
> Received my most awaited GRANT LETTER....  Feeling this as my daughters Birthday Gift
> No words to say...... which is worth waiting......
> 
> Thanks all the forum members for sharing your valuable thoughts when required..... especially Superm,VVV,australia.ind,vishsang....
> 
> Wish all the forum members for there speedy grants


congrats dear


----------



## cprem79

haryk said:


> hurryyyy !!!!!!!!
> Received my most awaited GRANT LETTER....  Feeling this as my daughters Birthday Gift
> No words to say...... which is worth waiting......
> 
> Thanks all the forum members for sharing your valuable thoughts when required..... especially Superm,VVV,australia.ind,vishsang....
> 
> Wish all the forum members for there speedy grants


Congratulations Haryk...
Wish you a bright future ahead~


----------



## rs100

Dear Experts,

one of my friend 13 year Exp(2001 to 2013) in 263111. but he completed his graduation(B-TECH) part time(2009-2012).

now the concern his whether we can claim 15 points for 8yrs + exp or not ?

& secondly for education whether he can claim 15 points or not ?

i have the doubt that ACS will consider his experience after his graduation. 

earlier he is a simple diploma holder (3yrs regular in computer science Engineering in 2001)

please advise..

rgds//


----------



## haryk

rs100 said:


> congrats dear


Thank U


----------



## haryk

cprem79 said:


> Congratulations Haryk...
> Wish you a bright future ahead~


Thank U


----------



## kn.bushan

Hi Everybody,

Congrats to all the people who have got your visa grants and all the very best for the gusy who are awaiting yours..
I got an invitation for state nominated visa a week back..
I have filled all the details in my visa application..
I do not know where to upload all the relevant docs and what are the docs i am supposed to upload...
Your help will be appreciated if you could let me know where i have to upload my docs..


----------



## J4nE

rahul897 said:


> are u onshore app,i stay in sydney,wat abt u


yup I'm onshore.


----------



## cprem79

kn.bushan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Congrats to all the people who have got your visa grants and all the very best for the gusy who are awaiting yours..
> I got an invitation for state nominated visa a week back..
> I have filled all the details in my visa application..
> I do not know where to upload all the relevant docs and what are the docs i am supposed to upload...
> Your help will be appreciated if you could let me know where i have to upload my docs..


Have you made the payment for your visa application?
Once you do it for all applicants at one go, you will receive acknowledgement and your TRN (Transaction Reference Number).
Create a PW and login to the below link where you can upload the docs based on the required fields asked.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## J4nE

rahul897 said:


> emp verification took place for u?


Not yet. Haven't been assigned to CO. 

Though I didn't claim any pts for work exp since my work exp in total is less than a year. I attached my current contract, and my job title is on there so don't think they would have to check to verify.

You case somehow sounded like you don't have the accounting exp you claimed...maybe was my misunderstanding. No offense.


----------



## kn.bushan

Oh alrite..

I am yet to make my payment..
Thanks a lot for the info...

How many days would it usually take for a CO to be assigned and how many days would it take to get a grant after the assignment of a CO?


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

I have uploaded all the docs currently and paid the money on 17th july. 
Can some one please share the average or approx time by which i can expect a CO to be allocated....

TIA


----------



## J4nE

icriding said:


> Once you complete your 190 Visa application, you will find a link to Print the "Organize your medicals" letter and undertake the health check.
> 
> You can undertake your medicals after printing the letter and organizing a health examination at the recommended Panel Clinic.
> 
> The results of Heath examinations are generally valid for a year and once you complete your 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks.
> 
> More info here:
> 
> Arranging a Health Examination
> 
> The Health Requirement
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Hey Icriding,

This is what I have on the Check the Progress Online Page:

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

I've looked thru the entire page, didn't see the link to print anything....

Am I looking at the wrong place?


----------



## Kumaryr

pradinlr said:


> 55 points from (Age, Qualification and work exp)
> 5 points from NSW SS
> 
> >>did job verification take place for u
> Am not sure on this ..whether they have done any or not.


Hey pradinlr,

Congrats on your grant... Iam also from bangalore and need some help.. Can you PM me ur number pls....

Thanks


----------



## mindfreak

J4nE said:


> Hey Icriding,
> 
> This is what I have on the Check the Progress Online Page:
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> I've looked thru the entire page, didn't see the link to print anything....
> 
> Am I looking at the wrong place?


have you already done your meds? that message comes up for people who have already completed their meds.


----------



## J4nE

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have uploaded all the docs currently and paid the money on 17th july.
> Can some one please share the average or approx time by which i can expect a CO to be allocated....
> 
> TIA


All I can tell you is I submitted my app on 8 Jul. haven't heard back anything yet...:ranger:


----------



## mindfreak

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have uploaded all the docs currently and paid the money on 17th july.
> Can some one please share the average or approx time by which i can expect a CO to be allocated....
> 
> TIA


5 weeks to get the CO allocated from the date of application


----------



## J4nE

mindfreak said:


> have you already done your meds? that message comes up for people who have already completed their meds.


I had a med for extending my student visa last year, and used the same med for my 485 (which has been granted last month). 

So in 190 app. when asked if I have done any med, I filled in did that one, and quoted receipt & case number...Also uploaded PDF of the receipt.

the med I did before didn't cover HIV...so reckon would still need another med, but maybe I don't need the full set???

Feeling LOST!


----------



## mindfreak

J4nE said:


> I had a med for extending my student visa last year, and used the same med for my 485 (which has been granted last month).
> 
> So in 190 app. when asked if I have done any med, I filled in did that one, and quoted receipt & case number...Also uploaded PDF of the receipt.
> 
> the med I did before didn't cover HIV...so reckon would still need another med, but maybe I don't need the full set???
> 
> Feeling LOST!


that explains it! Look don't worry. If they need you to get tested for HIV, once the CO is allocated to your case, he/she will let you know and then you get the HIV test done accordingly.


----------



## ivetka233

haryk said:


> Thank U




Cant believe it,, you been waiting since March,, HERO!!! nice to get outcome, i would be crazy i assume wait this long, plese nnnnnnnooooooooooooo.


----------



## ivetka233

rahul897 said:


> staff are moving from one dept to other,old files are being aollocated to new CO,so they wil take time to review applications,this is wat i came 2 knowe



I dont care they moving offices, as the timeline says 8 weeks, if this is the problem why the timeline havent been updated?


How long did you heard this movement will take? what ab us? Jun July havent been opend yet,, but 190 visa i saw going through by half June already ...?


----------



## ivetka233

ojhaa said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Just joined the queue , submitted my application today , I guess 4 to 6 weeks for CO is the latest estimate from co forum members any pointers on parallel tasks which can be completed while we wait for the CO assignment :fingerscrossed: is greatly appreciated
> 
> Updated signature for time line



To be honest, no way 4-6 weeks unless you lucky,,,, I wait already 6 week and nth happenning. Now they on May people still,, ..........long time to wait...


----------



## Australia1

haryk said:


> hurryyyy !!!!!!!!
> Received my most awaited GRANT LETTER....  Feeling this as my daughters Birthday Gift
> No words to say...... which is worth waiting......
> 
> Thanks all the forum members for sharing your valuable thoughts when required..... especially Superm,VVV,australia.ind,vishsang....
> 
> Wish all the forum members for there speedy grants


Congratulations.


----------



## cprem79

kn.bushan said:


> Oh alrite..
> 
> I am yet to make my payment..
> Thanks a lot for the info...
> 
> How many days would it usually take for a CO to be assigned and how many days would it take to get a grant after the assignment of a CO?


For 190 subclass, the standard time for CO allocation is within 5 weeks.
If your documents are in place and meds are not referred to MOC, then you can expect a grant within 7 days from CO contacting you.


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> that explains it! Look don't worry. If they need you to get tested for HIV, once the CO is allocated to your case, he/she will let you know and then you get the HIV test done accordingly.


Please note: 

Permanent visa medicals and Temporary visa medicals are not the same. 

To the best of my knowledge, Permanent visa medicals involve a complete Medical Examination (Chest X-ray, Urine Analysis, Height and Weight Check, Hearing and Eyesight Check, HIV Test and Physical Examination by a Panel Physician).

The results of medical examinations are generally valid for a year.

You CO will be able to direct you to undergo any additional tests. But you can expect processing delays if these are referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC).

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## Australia1

haryk said:


> Thank U


Congrats again. How did you come to know the date of your medical clearance?


----------



## haryk

ivetka233 said:


> Cant believe it,, you been waiting since March,, HERO!!! nice to get outcome, i would be crazy i assume wait this long, plese nnnnnnnooooooooooooo.


Once u apply.. It will not be in your hands  have to wait that's it


----------



## haryk

Australia1 said:


> Congrats again. How did you come to know the date of your medical clearance?


I called DIAC number on July 15th and they informed me that medical reports received to DIAC on Jul1st


----------



## roposh

haryk said:


> hurryyyy !!!!!!!!
> Received my most awaited GRANT LETTER....  Feeling this as my daughters Birthday Gift
> No words to say...... which is worth waiting......
> 
> Thanks all the forum members for sharing your valuable thoughts when required..... especially Superm,VVV,australia.ind,vishsang....
> 
> Wish all the forum members for there speedy grants


Heartiest Congratulations Haryk on your Grant 
A quick question: How does the grant look like? I mean is it a letter stating that you have got PR and u have to enter Australia by this n this date? or Is it like other visas which are pasted on passport?

Again congratulatyions!


----------



## Finn-in-web

Folks,

one question about evidence of the relationship to a dependent included in the application.
Will it suffice if I upload the marriage certificate to prove the relationship to my wife, or do I need to include supplimentary information. I mean, I can include a certificate that states that we life in the same household, but as it is not in Australian, I would have to translate it, which will bring a detrimental big $ impact to my budget.
So anyone can tell me if the marriage certificate is enough?

Thanks


----------



## Australia1

haryk said:


> I called DIAC number on July 15th and they informed me that medical reports received to DIAC on Jul1st


Very often, I noticed, when someone calls DIAC, it follows a grant. I have a feeling that these calls work as a good reminder for the DIAC that this applicant is waiting long and hard for nothing


----------



## raminbdjp

icriding said:


> Please note:
> 
> Permanent visa medicals and Temporary visa medicals are not the same.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, Permanent visa medicals involve a complete Medical Examination (Chest X-ray, Urine Analysis, Height and Weight Check, Hearing and Eyesight Check, HIV Test and Physical Examination by a Panel Physician).
> 
> The results of medical examinations are generally valid for a year.
> 
> You CO will be able to direct you to undergo any additional tests. But you can expect processing delays if these are referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC).
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


You are 100% right. Recently I did my medical examination in Japan by Panel Physician. All tests mentioned by you were carried out.


----------



## surinsin

haryk said:


> I called DIAC number on July 15th and they informed me that medical reports received to DIAC on Jul1st


many congrats Haryk..Please let me know the number you dialed to reach DIAC as I am trying to call +61 1300364613 and always gets the busy message. Please suggest if this is the correct number.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> Please note:
> 
> Permanent visa medicals and Temporary visa medicals are not the same.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, Permanent visa medicals involve a complete Medical Examination (Chest X-ray, Urine Analysis, Height and Weight Check, Hearing and Eyesight Check, HIV Test and Physical Examination by a Panel Physician).
> 
> The results of medical examinations are generally valid for a year.
> 
> You CO will be able to direct you to undergo any additional tests. But you can expect processing delays if these are referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC).
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


The only difference between the two(permanent and temporary visa) being the HIV test. The reason being, if you're already in Australia and are applying for an extension on your visa or applying for another temporary visa, you dont need to undergo the HIV test (onshore). Whereas, if you apply for it offshore(from a certain set of countries such as India, some African countries, etc.) HIV testing is mandatory.


----------



## rahul897

haryk said:


> Thank U


how many points did u claim


----------



## kn.bushan

cprem79 said:


> For 190 subclass, the standard time for CO allocation is within 5 weeks.
> If your documents are in place and meds are not referred to MOC, then you can expect a grant within 7 days from CO contacting you.



Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## J4nE

icriding said:


> Please note:
> 
> Permanent visa medicals and Temporary visa medicals are not the same.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, Permanent visa medicals involve a complete Medical Examination (Chest X-ray, Urine Analysis, Height and Weight Check, Hearing and Eyesight Check, HIV Test and Physical Examination by a Panel Physician).
> 
> The results of medical examinations are generally valid for a year.
> 
> You CO will be able to direct you to undergo any additional tests. But you can expect processing delays if these are referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC).
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


hmm...I've had all of them except for HIV and X-ray in the previous med. No x-ray was because temp visa doesn't require me to have one since I'm from China..

Guess it'd mean I would probably be asked to have x-ray & HIV tested then...

Thanks.


----------



## mayankp

haryk said:


> hurryyyy !!!!!!!!
> Received my most awaited GRANT LETTER....  Feeling this as my daughters Birthday Gift
> No words to say...... which is worth waiting......
> 
> Thanks all the forum members for sharing your valuable thoughts when required..... especially Superm,VVV,australia.ind,vishsang....
> 
> Wish all the forum members for there speedy grants


Congratulations to you and your family. Very happy birthday to your daughter.:clap2:lane:


----------



## mayankp

ivetka233 said:


> Cant believe it,, you been waiting since March,, HERO!!! nice to get outcome, i would be crazy i assume wait this long, plese nnnnnnnooooooooooooo.


ivetka....you seem to be getting more impatient, so was I initially but now I understood that being impatient will not help. Things will move as per their timings. We should only keep track of the timelines and if anything crosses that, we need to push. We cannot do anything else.

Hope you will be able to control your emotions and get calm.


----------



## saintkamy

Hello to all
Finaly I have gotten a mail from co today morning, n he have asked for evidence of health for me n my wife
But its something I have already done, I have got our med done 15 july n the results were to diac on 17july
Our medical referral letter now show that the case is submitted to diac
I have contacted the emedical center here in karachi saying that they dont provide results to applicants but submit them by emedical system to diac
The lady was saying reply the co that medicals are already submitted
What should I do now? With out doctor n pathologist uploading 26 n 160 half filled dosent make sense n emedical center persons say they dont fill these forms but just process test reposts


----------



## icriding

J4nE said:


> hmm...I've had all of them except for HIV and X-ray in the previous med. No x-ray was because temp visa doesn't require me to have one since I'm from China..
> 
> Guess it'd mean I would probably be asked to have x-ray & HIV tested then...
> 
> Thanks.


The first time I applied for a temporary 457 Visa, I was requested to undergo only a Chest -X-ray.

When the validity of my previous temporary 457 Visa was nearing its expiry date, I applied for a new temporary 457 visa, while still in Australia and this time, a Chest -Xray *and Physical Examination *was requested.

When I arrived for my medicals, Medibank-Sydney informed me that if I was planning to apply for a PR visa within a year, I can undergo Permanent visa medicals which involve a complete Medical Examination. They mentioned that the results of medical examinations are generally valid for a year.

Accordingly, I underwent the complete set of medicals required for grant of a permanent visa.

My medicals were finalized on 08 February 2013 and my 457 Business Visa was granted.

I lodged my 190 visa application on 20 May 2013 and my case officer was allocated on 25 June 2013.

When my case officer requested for medicals on 25 June 2013, I informed him that they had already been undertaken.

Since, my medicals were undertaken to satisfy requirements of a temporary (457-Business) visa, my case officer forwarded the results to his Health Operations colleagues on 01 July 2013 to clarify if they satisfy the requirements of a permanent visa.

On 2 July 2013, my case officer finalized my application and my permanent visa was granted.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## kn.bushan

Hey All,

I wanted to know about the time duration before which you are supposed to enter Australia after getting your Visa grant?


----------



## icriding

saintkamy said:


> Hello to all
> Finaly I have gotten a mail from co today morning, n he have asked for evidence of health for me n my wife
> But its something I have already done, I have got our med done 15 july n the results were to diac on 17july
> Our medical referral letter now show that the case is submitted to diac
> I have contacted the emedical center here in karachi saying that they dont provide results to applicants but submit them by emedical system to diac
> The lady was saying reply the co that medicals are already submitted
> What should I do now? With out doctor n pathologist uploading 26 n 160 half filled dosent make sense n emedical center persons say they dont fill these forms but just process test reposts


Update your case officer with this information. Your case officer can verify with his/her Health Operations Colleagues that your medicals have been received.

It has only been a few days since you underwent your medicals and your results may have not yet been processed to the extent that a decision can be taken. 

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## haryk

roposh said:


> Heartiest Congratulations Haryk on your Grant
> A quick question: How does the grant look like? I mean is it a letter stating that you have got PR and u have to enter Australia by this n this date? or Is it like other visas which are pasted on passport?
> 
> Again congratulatyions!


Yeah.. it states in PDF stating all details of the PR for Primary Applicant, Secondary and Dependents.. They will mention dates.. by which we need to make first entry


----------



## icriding

kn.bushan said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I wanted to know about the time duration before which you are supposed to enter Australia after getting your Visa grant?


To the best of my knowledge,

Your initial entry date will correspond to the date on which your PCC was issued.

Hope this information helps

All the best with your application

Icriding


----------



## ranjith47

saintkamy said:


> Hello to all
> Finaly I have gotten a mail from co today morning, n he have asked for evidence of health for me n my wife
> But its something I have already done, I have got our med done 15 july n the results were to diac on 17july
> Our medical referral letter now show that the case is submitted to diac
> I have contacted the emedical center here in karachi saying that they dont provide results to applicants but submit them by emedical system to diac
> The lady was saying reply the co that medicals are already submitted
> What should I do now? With out doctor n pathologist uploading 26 n 160 half filled dosent make sense n emedical center persons say they dont fill these forms but just process test reposts


This is easy. 
Your Case officer must have missed the eMedicals result as it was sent to the DIAC only yesterday.
You can however confirm that you have attended all medical tests and provide the CO with the details about it. 
She / he will however know about the Medicals today or tomorrow and it will help when you give confirmation that you have already completed your medicals.


----------



## raminbdjp

icriding said:


> To the best of my knowledge,
> 
> Your initial entry date will correspond to the data on which your PCC was issued.
> 
> Hope this information helps
> 
> All the best with your application
> 
> Icriding


*Randomly some people ask about entry date.

I think, visa grant holders can answer this question properly according to their grant letter.

So visa grant holders, please share information regarding the entry date as well as any other information which will be helpful for the followers.*


----------



## kn.bushan

icriding said:


> To the best of my knowledge,
> 
> Your initial entry date will correspond to the date on which your PCC was issued.
> 
> Hope this information helps
> 
> All the best with your application
> 
> Icriding


Hi,

Thanks for your info..But i wanted to know about the maximum time that i will be given before which i have enter Australia..


----------



## icriding

kn.bushan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your info..But i wanted to know about the maximum time that i will be given before which i have enter Australia..



To the best of my knowledge,

That will depend on how long your application takes to undergo process.

Your initial entry date will correspond to the date on which your PCC was issued.

A PCC is usually valid for 12 months.

For E.g: If your PCC was issued a few weeks prior to your visa grant, you will have until the date (next year) on which your PCC was issued to make initial entry. 

Hope this information helps

All the best with your application

Icriding


----------



## fsb

icriding said:


> Do you have a Point Advisory Letter for the assessing agency?
> 
> On what basis did you assume that a Master of Business Administration (MBA) degree would be equivalent to a Bachelors degree?
> 
> You can apply for a re-assessment from the assessing authority, if you can prove the above...
> 
> Have you received State Nomination and lodged your application already?
> 
> It seems that you have, but I am just seeking to clarify.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge,
> 
> Your case officer is likely to make an issue of you claiming the extra points.
> 
> I am not sure if submitting Form 1022, Notification of Changes in Circumstances is likely to make a positive difference, since you currently have 60 points.
> 
> A loss of 15 points would mean that you do not meet the requirement of points test pass mark of 60 points.
> 
> This is a delicate situation and I make the following comments with caution.
> 
> Although it may seem harsh, you may want to withdraw your application and re-apply again when you have a better chance.
> 
> Having your visa rejected will not do well for future applications.
> 
> More so if your visa is rejected for providing misleading information.
> 
> Senior Forum members please provide positive or negative feedback.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> 
> ---
> Occupation: Life Scientists NEC - 234599; Sponsorship: Victorian State Nomination; IELTS: 09 March 2013; IELTS Score: Listening-9.0, Reading - 8.5, Writing - 8.5, Speaking - 8.0 Overall 8.5; VETASSESS: 15 February 2013; Points Test Score: 85; Medicals: 24 January 2013; Victorian State Nomination Application: 19 May 2013; Victorian State Nomination Granted: 20 May 2013;
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Application: 20 May 2013; Case Officer Allocated: 25 June 2013 (Initials AA - Team 34 - GSM Brisbane);Request for Form 80 and Results of Medicals: 25 June 2013;Medicals Referred: 01 July 2013; Skilled Nominated (190) Visa Grant: 02 July 2013. :clap2::clap2::clap2:lane:


Thank you to those all who took time to answer my very complicated question. 

Following are my points claimed
Age 25
Qualification 15
Work experience 10
Partner points 5
State sponsorship 5

I called the skills assessment body and they advised me 'they are no expert in qualifications assessment and that their list says my Bachelors along with my MBA is considered as Associates'. They are re-checking but it will take some time (don't know how much as it will have to go to a third party). I did not realize that a Masters degree would be assessed as associates and not Bachelors. Also I called DIAC and they informed me that it is not 'mandatory' to get the qualification assessed however it will then depend on the judgment of the CO, which sounds quite scary to me. I am in a dilemma if I should withdraw and apply again. Please help


----------



## pradinlr

kn.bushan said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I wanted to know about the time duration before which you are supposed to enter Australia after getting your Visa grant?



generally it is one year time frame they will give from your PCC initiative date .


----------



## Finn-in-web

bump



Finn-in-web said:


> Folks,
> 
> one question about evidence of the relationship to a dependent included in the application.
> Will it suffice if I upload the marriage certificate to prove the relationship to my wife, or do I need to include supplimentary information. I mean, I can include a certificate that states that we life in the same household, but as it is not in Australian, I would have to translate it, which will bring a detrimental big $ impact to my budget.
> So anyone can tell me if the marriage certificate is enough?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## icriding

Finn-in-web said:


> Folks,
> 
> one question about evidence of the relationship to a dependent included in the application.
> Will it suffice if I upload the marriage certificate to prove the relationship to my wife, or do I need to include supplimentary information. I mean, I can include a certificate that states that we life in the same household, but as it is not in Australian, I would have to translate it, which will bring a detrimental big $ impact to my budget.
> So anyone can tell me if the marriage certificate is enough?
> 
> Thanks


Here You go,

A certified copy of your marriage certificate issued by an official registry office seems to be acceptable proof.

*More info here:*

Including dependent family members in your application

Including family members

To include your partner in your application, there are requirements and evidence that must be provided to prove dependency.
You must prove that you and your partner are:

legally married, or
in a de facto relationship.

Acceptable forms of proof include:

a certified copy of your marriage certificate issued by an official registry office, or
evidence to demonstrate that you have been in a genuine and ongoing relationship for the 12 months immediately before making the application, unless there are compelling reasons.

*Hope this helps...*

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## ivetka233

haryk said:


> I called DIAC number on July 15th and they informed me that medical reports received to DIAC on Jul1st



Can you please explain me what does it mean medical get cleared? I did submited mine as with file on lodging day, but bec i have no CO nt sure if been cleared or what? Please could you come back to me...thank you


----------



## robertmurray7782

For us marriage certificate I think so far has been fine but we have a child which I guess makes it easier.


----------



## ivetka233

mayankp said:


> ivetka....you seem to be getting more impatient, so was I initially but now I understood that being impatient will not help. Things will move as per their timings. We should only keep track of the timelines and if anything crosses that, we need to push. We cannot do anything else.
> 
> Hope you will be able to control your emotions and get calm.



Yes i know, but i want so much faster,,, i know same as you say ,,you right is out of our hands,, but this way it is very excited to go through this,, as just quitly wait,, talk to people and maybe exchange flustration sths helps and maybe explains lot of things which i do not still know... 

maybe i am very impation but maybe too much excited too//


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> Can you please explain me what does it mean medical get cleared? I did submited mine as with file on lodging day, but bec i have no CO nt sure if been cleared or what? Please could you come back to me...thank you


clear means good
no issue and they wont get referred. They clear Med even before CO touches.

who did it, I dont know, they may have pre-scaning but it stipp up to CO to have a final look and decide if everything is okie. Could be the fact that CO did no trust ur result
and she order investigation as many people manage to fake it


----------



## mini2ran

How to know who is the CO? Can it be known without an EMail from CO,i.e.; by online checking or in the portal?


----------



## icriding

fsb said:


> Thank you to those all who took time to answer my very complicated question.
> 
> Following are my points claimed
> Age 25
> Qualification 15
> Work experience 10
> Partner points 5
> State sponsorship 5
> 
> I called the skills assessment body and they advised me 'they are no expert in qualifications assessment and that their list says my Bachelors along with my MBA is considered as Associates'. They are re-checking but it will take some time (don't know how much as it will have to go to a third party). I did not realize that a Masters degree would be assessed as associates and not Bachelors. Also I called DIAC and they informed me that it is not 'mandatory' to get the qualification assessed however it will then depend on the judgment of the CO, which sounds quite scary to me. I am in a dilemma if I should withdraw and apply again. Please help


To the best of my knowledge, 

If you are claiming 15 points for your qualification, you will need to back up those claims before your case officer by means of a positive skills assessment.

What does your skills assessment state regarding your qualification?

Is your qualification at the required skill level?

Others Forum Members, please provide positive and negative feedback

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## icriding

mini2ran said:


> How to know who is the CO? Can it be known without an EMail from CO,i.e.; by online checking or in the portal?


With regards to a 190 visa application,

Your case officer will be allocated within 5 weeks of application lodgement and will contact you via email if required. 

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without hearing from their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## mini2ran

Thanks Icriding.. I am having my medicals tomorrow.. Rest all i have uploaded in portal...


----------



## mirza_755

haryk said:


> hurryyyy !!!!!!!!
> Received my most awaited GRANT LETTER....  Feeling this as my daughters Birthday Gift
> No words to say...... which is worth waiting......
> 
> Thanks all the forum members for sharing your valuable thoughts when required..... especially Superm,VVV,australia.ind,vishsang....
> 
> Wish all the forum members for there speedy grants


Congrats


----------



## Gurpreethm

Mistakenly click on NO in one of the point in my eMedical, how to rectify this mistake?


----------



## alireza_sh

icriding said:


> If your Case officer needs to verify your employment/education through more than the usual means (phone call/email/certified documents), the processing of your application is likely to be delayed when the task falls to external agencies....
> 
> Hope this information helps
> 
> All the best with your application
> 
> Icriding


Thanks for your answer.

I have been living in Australia for more than 2 years and they checked these things before when i applied for student visa.
I just got my PCC after 4 months and last week sent it to the Co,
but i think my Co is on leave coz someone else answered me.

Regards,
Ali


----------



## rockerwin

Hi,

I have made a small mistake in my eVisa app, basically a typing mistake for a date entry. I have filled the 1023 form, but how to upload it, there is no relevant entry in the attach document section?
Has anybody done that previously ?


----------



## Dkumar

*visa 189 await CO*

I have applied on 21st of May. Has anyone who applied in mid May been assigned a CO? 

How long does it take to be assigned a Case officer? Is there a way to find out if case officer has been assigned?


----------



## icriding

rockerwin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have made a small mistake in my eVisa app, basically a typing mistake for a date entry. I have filled the 1023 form, but how to upload it, there is no relevant entry in the attach document section?
> Has anybody done that previously ?



There should be one in on the right hand corner, Add documents to this application.

Select category of documents under which your mistake comes under and in the *description *field, enter Form 1023.

That is what I did.

Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## Australia1

Dkumar said:


> I have applied on 21st of May. Has anyone who applied in mid May been assigned a CO?
> 
> How long does it take to be assigned a Case officer? Is there a way to find out if case officer has been assigned?


I applied on 25th may and got an email from CO on 11th July.


----------



## icriding

alireza_sh said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> I have been living in Australia for more than 2 years and they checked these things before when i applied for student visa.
> I just got my PCC after 4 months and last week sent it to the Co,
> but i think my Co is on leave coz someone else answered me.
> 
> Regards,
> Ali


I also have friends from Iran who received their PR visa without any complications.

Have faith and patience. Your Grant is at hand. 

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## haryk

surinsin said:


> many congrats Haryk..Please let me know the number you dialed to reach DIAC as I am trying to call +61 1300364613 and always gets the busy message. Please suggest if this is the correct number.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


Yeah I called same number u mentioned.. we need to wait 30 mins minimum


----------



## haryk

surinsin said:


> many congrats Haryk..Please let me know the number you dialed to reach DIAC as I am trying to call +61 1300364613 and always gets the busy message. Please suggest if this is the correct number.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.





rahul897 said:


> how many points did u claim


60 points


----------



## haryk

mayankp said:


> Congratulations to you and your family. Very happy birthday to your daughter.:clap2:lane:


Thank u so much


----------



## alireza_sh

icriding said:


> I also have friends from Iran who received their PR without complications.
> 
> Have faith and patience. Your Grant is at hand.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding


Thanks Again,

I hope so,.
My co just asked me about form 80, and the international pcc almost 6 months ago.

these days are very stressful for me 

cheers.


----------



## haryk

ivetka233 said:


> Can you please explain me what does it mean medical get cleared? I did submited mine as with file on lodging day, but bec i have no CO nt sure if been cleared or what? Please could you come back to me...thank you


Once you are allocated with CO.. he can update you whether your medicals are referred or not.. if medicals get referred it may take some time to get your grant.. medicals referred means they will send your medical reports to next stage of doctors to analyse your medica reports


----------



## haryk

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats


Thank U


----------



## Rocky Balboa

icriding said:


> With regards to a 190 visa application,
> 
> Your case officer will be allocated within 5 weeks of application lodgement and will contact you via email if required.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without hearing from their case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


As per your signature, you got Grant after 10 days from your date of lodging your eVisa. Is it July 1st of June 1st?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Finished my Medicals, yesterday..Waiting when the medical center will upload the results. Hope it doesn't have to go to MOC for referral and all goes well. Collecting my PCC tomorrow.


----------



## icriding

alireza_sh said:


> Thanks Again,
> 
> I hope so,.
> My co just asked me about form 80, and the international pcc almost 6 months ago.
> 
> these days are very stressful for me
> 
> cheers.


Hang on!


----------



## icriding

Rocky Balboa said:


> As per your signature, you got Grant after 10 days from your date of lodging your eVisa. Is it July 1st of June 1st?


Ooopsss

Lodged:20/05/13
GRANT 02/07/13


----------



## ReachShail

Is there anybody in this forum who is having OLD ACS Assement Result and has been assigned CO?

Since 15 April, ACS has changed rules. I have ACS Assessment in old format. Should I go ahead and apply?

Plz help. I am really in a need your opinions guys.


----------



## oorvee

Finn-in-web said:


> Folks,
> 
> one question about evidence of the relationship to a dependent included in the application.
> Will it suffice if I upload the marriage certificate to prove the relationship to my wife, or do I need to include supplimentary information. I mean, I can include a certificate that states that we life in the same household, but as it is not in Australian, I would have to translate it, which will bring a detrimental big $ impact to my budget.
> So anyone can tell me if the marriage certificate is enough?
> 
> Thanks


Hi I got married after positive EOI.
Apart from marriage certificate I had provided,

Joint Account Statement
Copy of Insurance policy as couple
Had joined health club under Couple Scheme
Also I had declared my marital status in HR Dept, so copy of letter from them.
Apart from this,
One can give invoice copy in joint name for CAR / House etc.


You can give any of this. All the best.


----------



## australia.ind

oorvee said:


> Hi I got married after positive EOI.
> Apart from marriage certificate I had provided,
> 
> Joint Account Statement
> Copy of Insurance policy as couple
> Had joined health club under Couple Scheme
> Also I had declared my marital status in HR Dept, so copy of letter from them.
> Apart from this,
> One can give invoice copy in joint name for CAR / House etc.
> 
> 
> You can give any of this. All the best.


I jsut submitted MC


----------



## jogiyogi

*ACS report*



ReachShail said:


> Is there anybody in this forum who is having OLD ACS Assement Result and has been assigned CO?
> 
> Since 15 April, ACS has changed rules. I have ACS Assessment in old format. Should I go ahead and apply?
> 
> Plz help. I am really in a need your opinions guys.


Hi ReachShail,

Generally every ACS report is valid for 24 Months. It means you can submit your EOI and use it as a valid report before report get expired.

Hope it would help you.


----------



## happybuddha

Australia1 said:


> I applied on 25th may and got an email from CO on 11th July.


How many points did you claim ?


----------



## saintkamy

ranjith47 said:


> This is easy.
> Your Case officer must have missed the eMedicals result as it was sent to the DIAC only yesterday.
> You can however confirm that you have attended all medical tests and provide the CO with the details about it.
> She / he will however know about the Medicals today or tomorrow and it will help when you give confirmation that you have already completed your medicals.


Thanks mate was getting confused


----------



## saintkamy

icriding said:


> Update your case officer with this information. Your case officer can verify with his/her Health Operations Colleagues that your medicals have been received.
> 
> It has only been a few days since you underwent your medicals and your results may have not yet been processed to the extent that a decision can be taken.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thanks for appropriate advice much relieved now


----------



## whizzard

icriding said:


> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).
> 
> It would be great if you could organize a "Statement of Service Letter" from your current and previous employers, if it is not too much to ask for...
> 
> "Statement of Service Letters" and PAYG PlaySlips are always handy to have in your file, if not for this visa application then for future reference.
> 
> In the event your CO requests for these, you will not loose time in processing
> 
> Hope this information helps
> 
> All the best with your application
> 
> Icriding


Hi

Have got few queries- 
1. Can I fill the form 80 and 1221 using computer and take a print out? 
2. Do I need to get the above forms notarized? 
3. Do I need to attach the payslips for all months I have worked? Problem is that I have not got all my payslips for 8 years... can there be an alternative to pay slips ? 

Appreciate a quick response.


----------



## md1122

*Awaiting for medicals request from CO*

Hello,

I have been asked for form80 and PCC when i was assigned a CO from Team 7 and that was on March 18th 2013 and then i sent those documents on March 20th 2013 and until now i didn't get any contact from the CO and they still didn't request from me to do the medicals. it is almost 4 month is this normal ?

Thanks.


----------



## icriding

whizzard said:


> Hi
> 
> Have got few queries-
> 1. Can I fill the form 80 and 1221 using computer and take a print out?
> 2. Do I need to get the above forms notarized?
> 3. Do I need to attach the payslips for all months I have worked? Problem is that I have not got all my payslips for 8 years... can there be an alternative to pay slips ?
> 
> Appreciate a quick response.


I filled Form80 on my computer and saved the completed form. 

I then took a printout of the signature page, signed it and scanned the page.

I then uploaded both, scanned signature page and saved From-80 PDF file.

I did not notarize either of these forms.

It would be best if you have PaySlips for the employment for which you have claimed points, so that you can back up these claims.

Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## josephjt

haryk said:


> Once you are allocated with CO.. he can update you whether your medicals are referred or not.. if medicals get referred it may take some time to get your grant.. medicals referred means they will send your medical reports to next stage of doctors to analyse your medica reports


Does the CO refer the medicals out or are they referred by someone else. The reason I asked is, i front loaded my medicals, do I have to wait till CO is assigned and he refers my medicals or does it get referred with out a CO being allocated ?


----------



## whizzard

icriding said:


> I filled Form80 on my computer and saved the completed form.
> 
> I then took a printout of the signature page, signed it and scanned the page.
> 
> I then uploaded both, scanned signature page and saved From-80 PDF file.
> 
> I did not notarize either of these forms.
> 
> It would be best if you have PaySlips for the employment for which you have claimed points, so that you can back up these claims.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding


Thabks icriding... but all payslips option is ruled out for me as I dont have all of them. However ai can manage to get the form 16 I.e. the tax document from income tax office for all years. Should that do ?


----------



## icriding

As mentioned earlier, It would be best if you have PaySlips * for the employment period for which you have claimed points*, so that you can back these claims.

A tax document from income tax office for all years of employment, would be a useful document to have, if not for an unexpected request from your case officer, then at least for your Personal Documents Folder.


----------



## ReachShail

jogiyogi said:


> Hi ReachShail,
> 
> Generally every ACS report is valid for 24 Months. It means you can submit your EOI and use it as a valid report before report get expired.
> 
> Hope it would help you.


Thanks jogiyogi. That was indeed helpful.

In fact, I submitted EOI on 1-May and got invited on 15-Jul. I am planning to lodge visa application now, but was afraid of new ACS rules.

Do you think in any case CO can ask for ACS Re-Assessment?


----------



## Australia1

happybuddha said:


> How many points did you claim ?


only 60


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> Finished my Medicals, yesterday..Waiting when the medical center will upload the results. Hope it doesn't have to go to MOC for referral and all goes well. Collecting my PCC tomorrow.


on track mate :clap2:


----------



## happybuddha

Australia1 said:


> only 60


Lucky boy you are  
Good luck


----------



## Vijay24

whizzard said:


> Thabks icriding... but all payslips option is ruled out for me as I dont have all of them. However ai can manage to get the form 16 I.e. the tax document from income tax office for all years. Should that do ?



Form-16 documents will be available with your previous employers, contact them and request them to provide. I also did the same. 

I had no salary slips of previous companies which were more than 6 years old (impossible to have salary slips of 6 yrs old ones). I contacted my previous companies and within 2-3 days I received Form-16 documents.


----------



## whizzard

Vijay24 said:


> Form-16 documents will be available with your previous employers, contact them and request them to provide. I also did the same.
> 
> I had no salary slips of previous companies which were more than 6 years old (impossible to have salary slips of 6 yrs old ones). I contacted my previous companies and within 2-3 days I received Form-16 documents.


Thx man... I do have form16 , saral form, a few pay slips... will attach all of them. 
Out of curiosity.... why wud they even want eveidences for all years... when I have attached the employment letters for all companies.


----------



## icriding

whizzard said:


> Thx man... I do have form16 , saral form, a few pay slips... will attach all of them.
> Out of curiosity.... why wud they even want eveidences for all years... when I have attached the employment letters for all companies.


As mentioned earlier, It would be best if you have PaySlips *for the employment period for which you have claimed points*, so that you can back these claims.

A tax document from income tax office for all years of employment, would be a useful document to have, if not for an unexpected request from your case officer, then at least for your Personal Documents Folder.


----------



## KrunalvPatel

Hi friend, 
If we have 3 salaryslip of old (previous) company., will it be sufficient?? Please suggest mate..!!


----------



## Shafqat Baig

I called to Adelaide processing centre... I dont know Brisbane number.. If u need Adelaide processing number so here it iz: 00611300364613


----------



## Shafqat Baig

I dont know whether itz true or not that if u r applying through agent so u cant call directly to DIAC bcoz thing might can be messed coz agent is the one who will keep u informed about their correspondence wid DIAC.. But here my 5 weeks are completed and i asked quite a few times from my agent but he says that till now no CO is assigned and i was like how can it be possible that stilll no CO is assigned to my application coz i saw some ppl on the forum that they also applied in June and also got their Grant.. So thats why i called DIAC and they said that CO has been assigned to my application.. And then i was relaxed


----------



## josephjt

*Who Refers the Meds to MOC ?*

Does the CO refer the medicals out or are they referred by someone else. The reason I asked is, i front loaded my medicals, do I have to wait till CO is assigned and he refers my medicals or does it get referred with out a CO being allocated ?

Sorry for the re post.


----------



## gaurav7172

Gurpreethm said:


> Mistakenly click on NO in one of the point in my eMedical, how to rectify this mistake?


no way to change that. thats why you have to be very careful.
But you can use form 1221 to update any change to your case officer. I did the same mistake and informed using form 1221.

:ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## happybuddha

josephjt said:


> Does the CO refer the medicals out or are they referred by someone else. The reason I asked is, i front loaded my medicals, do I have to wait till CO is assigned and he refers my medicals or does it get referred with out a CO being allocated ?
> 
> Sorry for the re post.


From what I know (and this is a public document instructing physicians to do so) if a physician grades you to be a B category candidate (which they will do for being overweight, high bp or any other abnormality in your evaluation) then automatically your meds are referred. If you are a A candidate (with NO problems at all)then it is not referred. There are some broad guidelines on how to mark a candidate as A and B.


----------



## J4nE

I'm just testing my signiture.


----------



## J4nE

J4nE said:


> I'm just testing my signiture.


Why only half of my signature is shown?!


----------



## J4nE

I'm here to test again!


----------



## mini2ran

Is it mandatory to submit form 80 or we need to submit only if the case officer has requested...


----------



## abymathew

I have a question regarding the 190 visa. Following are the details pertaining to my application till now.

My ACS verification for ICT Support Engineer got completed on 8th April 2013
I have cleared the IELTS exam with an overall score of 7.5 (includes 7 in all the sections)
Submitted the EOI with the option "Any" state on April 16th 2013. Submitted another EOI for ACT on Jul 3rd 2013.

My total point is coming upto 70 points.

Can someone suggest as to what are my chances of recieving an invitation from any of the states & also any approximate timeline.

Any help with regard to this would of great help

Thanks in Advance

Regards
Aby


----------



## cprem79

J4nE said:


> I'm here to test again!


You can also test it using the "Preview my Signature" option.
It's not mandatory to test it by posting.
FYI.


----------



## cprem79

mini2ran said:


> Is it mandatory to submit form 80 or we need to submit only if the case officer has requested...


It has become mandatory for all CO to request for Form80.
So better keep it filled and updated. (Take care to fill each detail)
You can even upload it before CO contacts you or after.


----------



## divyap

abymathew said:


> I have a question regarding the 190 visa. Following are the details pertaining to my application till now.
> 
> My ACS verification for ICT Support Engineer got completed on 8th April 2013
> I have cleared the IELTS exam with an overall score of 7.5 (includes 7 in all the sections)
> Submitted the EOI with the option "Any" state on April 16th 2013. Submitted another EOI for ACT on Jul 3rd 2013.
> 
> My total point is coming upto 70 points.
> 
> Can someone suggest as to what are my chances of recieving an invitation from any of the states & also any approximate timeline.
> 
> Any help with regard to this would of great help
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Regards
> Aby


Friend, with 70 points, 190 thread is not the apt place for you. Go to some thread like 189.. Ha ha

To answer your question, if u lodge with 70 points, u ll get invite within 15 days(max)...

Regards


----------



## cprem79

abymathew said:


> I have a question regarding the 190 visa. Following are the details pertaining to my application till now.
> 
> My ACS verification for ICT Support Engineer got completed on 8th April 2013
> I have cleared the IELTS exam with an overall score of 7.5 (includes 7 in all the sections)
> Submitted the EOI with the option "Any" state on April 16th 2013. Submitted another EOI for ACT on Jul 3rd 2013.
> 
> My total point is coming upto 70 points.
> 
> Can someone suggest as to what are my chances of recieving an invitation from any of the states & also any approximate timeline.
> 
> Any help with regard to this would of great help
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Regards
> Aby


When you submitted your EOI for ACT, did you apply for the state nomination on the ACT website?
Only if you do that, you may be able to receive the invite after ACT approves your application.

Try checking the below link:

Skilled visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## melbourne2012

hi, just need your help, i saved my application form and haven't submitted it, now i have TRN, how can I continued my saved application. Can you please instruct me? Thanks


----------



## cprem79

melbourne2012 said:


> hi, just need your help, i saved my application form and haven't submitted it, now i have TRN, how can I continued my saved application. Can you please instruct me? Thanks


There is no way, you can get a TRN before you submit your visa application and payment.
You must be talking about your EOI.
You can login to SkillSelect with the below link and continue filling your EOI.

https://skillselect.gov.au/skillsel...https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/logon/


----------



## melbourne2012

cprem79 said:


> There is no way, you can get a TRN before you submit your visa application and payment.
> You must be talking about your EOI.
> You can login to SkillSelect with the below link and continue filling your EOI.
> 
> https://skillselect.gov.au/skillsel...https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/logon/


thanks, i found this link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
i haven't submitted and paid for my application yet.


----------



## frodo12

ojhaa said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Just joined the queue , submitted my application today , I guess 4 to 6 weeks for CO is the latest estimate from co forum members any pointers on parallel tasks which can be completed while we wait for the CO assignment :fingerscrossed: is greatly appreciated
> 
> Updated signature for time line


Front load all your documents, complete PCC and Medicals. Then the waits starts......


----------



## frodo12

ivetka233 said:


> Can you please explain me what does it mean medical get cleared? I did submited mine as with file on lodging day, but bec i have no CO nt sure if been cleared or what? Please could you come back to me...thank you


Only after a CO is allocated will a decision be taken on your submitted medicals. Prior to that DIAC will only be able to tell when were the reports uploaded by the clinic, and some preliminary report findings. In my case, DIAC agent told me 'no significant findings'.


----------



## arun8420

Hi Everybody,
I am new to this forum. I had applied for 189 visa. The timing goes like this.
EOI 08/02/13
Invi 18/02/13
Appl 21/02/13
CO from Brisbane team34 on 04/04/13
All Doc including PCC and Medicals submitted on 02/05/13
There was no news for 4 weeks, so contacted the CO, she asked for more doc regarding Work experience which I Submitted on 03/06/13. Contacted the CO again after 4 weeks, she doesn't say anything other than the file is in progress, which I can see it myself on the net too Its been 7 weeks since I have submitted all docs, anybody has any idea, why its taking so long? Thanks in advance


----------



## adila

Can anyone tel me the consequences if the medical is referred? ......


----------



## cprem79

arun8420 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I am new to this forum. I had applied for 189 visa. The timing goes like this.
> EOI 08/02/13
> Invi 18/02/13
> Appl 21/02/13
> CO from Brisbane team34 on 04/04/13
> All Doc including PCC and Medicals submitted on 02/05/13
> There was no news for 4 weeks, so contacted the CO, she asked for more doc regarding Work experience which I Submitted on 03/06/13. Contacted the CO again after 4 weeks, she doesn't say anything other than the file is in progress, which I can see it myself on the net too Its been 7 weeks since I have submitted all docs, anybody has any idea, why its taking so long? Thanks in advance


Call the CO at her desk and talk to her.
A verbal conversation is more handy than a email correspondence to know your application status better.
I did that.
The CO is the only source of information so it's better to call and check on your application what is really happening out there.


----------



## cprem79

adila said:


> Can anyone tel me the consequences if the medical is referred? ......


Further delay of your visa grant.
The timeframe varies depending on the nature of your medical result.


----------



## J4nE

cprem79 said:


> You can also test it using the "Preview my Signature" option.
> It's not mandatory to test it by posting.
> FYI.


Yup I found that out after I tested it lol!


----------



## rahul897

arun8420 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I am new to this forum. I had applied for 189 visa. The timing goes like this.
> EOI 08/02/13
> Invi 18/02/13
> Appl 21/02/13
> CO from Brisbane team34 on 04/04/13
> All Doc including PCC and Medicals submitted on 02/05/13
> There was no news for 4 weeks, so contacted the CO, she asked for more doc regarding Work experience which I Submitted on 03/06/13. Contacted the CO again after 4 weeks, she doesn't say anything other than the file is in progress, which I can see it myself on the net too Its been 7 weeks since I have submitted all docs, anybody has any idea, why its taking so long? Thanks in advance


what docs did u submit initially for work exp and what docs did u submit now when Co requested u..how many points u claimed..has ur file gone for security checks


----------



## amitgupte

divyap said:


> Friend, with 70 points, 190 thread is not the apt place for you. Go to some thread like 189.. Ha ha
> 
> To answer your question, if u lodge with 70 points, u ll get invite within 15 days(max)...
> 
> Regards


I would not agree with that  If the occupation is not on the SOL then visa 189 is ruled out. Also, i lodged my application with 80 points. Took a good 11 weeks for the invitation. I would say totally depends on your occupation. Usually the time taken for ICT professionals is more as compared to some else like a life scientist.


----------



## J4nE

melbourne2012 said:


> thanks, i found this link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> i haven't submitted and paid for my application yet.


if you haven't applied any Sponsorship from any state, why are you applying for 190??? should apply 189 EOI...only people applied for SS use 190...by the info you gave so far I'm suspecting you applied for the wrong thing~


----------



## arun8420

cprem79 said:


> Call the CO at her desk and talk to her.
> A verbal conversation is more handy than a email correspondence to know your application status better.
> I did that.
> The CO is the only source of information so it's better to call and check on your application what is really happening out there.


Hi Prem,
Thanks for the reply and I did call her, she doesn't even take the TRN no or the Application ID. All she says is that the Application is in progress, that's all.


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

I got a email saying application received after i made the payment and the address below says Adelaide.. Does it mean my application will be processed from Adelaide office ? or is it a standard process from that address...


----------



## rahul897

arun8420 said:


> Hi Prem,
> Thanks for the reply and I did call her, she doesn't even take the TRN no or the Application ID. All she says is that the Application is in progress, that's all.


without trn and application id how can she say ur application is in progress,whats ur CO initials,


----------



## J4nE

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a email saying application received after i made the payment and the address below says Adelaide.. Does it mean my application will be processed from Adelaide office ? or is it a standard process from that address...


Mine was saying Adelaide office as well...But then again, I'm in SA..so .......


----------



## arun8420

rahul897 said:


> what docs did u submit initially for work exp and what docs did u submit now when Co requested u..how many points u claimed..has ur file gone for security checks


Hi Rahul,
I had submitted the work experience certificate issued by my employer first and then the Salary slips, the bank statement and the tax returns. I have claimed 65 points. How do we know if the file has gone for security check??


----------



## cprem79

arun8420 said:


> Hi Prem,
> Thanks for the reply and I did call her, she doesn't even take the TRN no or the Application ID. All she says is that the Application is in progress, that's all.


Is it so? How can she even say without taking the TRN and studying your case?
In my case, the CO took my TRN, verified my identity through a few questions and explained in detail about my case.
That's kind of normal procedure.
I suppose you better report your issue and you have the rights to ask your status since you have paid for that.
Iam not sure how to do this but try to look into other threads or the DIAC website.


----------



## adila

but mu husband has only hypertension prob...high bp and hez taking regular medication for tht...thts it .its v normal...not contagoues at alllll


----------



## arun8420

rahul897 said:


> without trn and application id how can she say ur application is in progress,whats ur CO initials,


Yes, That was funny. Her Initial is L.


----------



## rahul897

arun8420 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> I had submitted the work experience certificate issued by my employer first and then the Salary slips, the bank statement and the tax returns. I have claimed 65 points. How do we know if the file has gone for security check??


CO will tel u if it has gone for security checks,,y dint u submit documents related 2 work exp earlier like pay slips and IT returnsi think bank stmt is not ncessary to submit


----------



## cprem79

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a email saying application received after i made the payment and the address below says Adelaide.. Does it mean my application will be processed from Adelaide office ? or is it a standard process from that address...


That's a standard one.
I also got the same as Adelaide.
But when my CO contacted me, I found that my case is with the Brisbane office.
I suggest you wait for your CO correspondence to know better.


----------



## chandustorageadm

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a email saying application received after i made the payment and the address below says Adelaide.. Does it mean my application will be processed from Adelaide office ? or is it a standard process from that address...


No..
Your visa can be processed from any office.
After make the payment, we receive the mail from adelaide office only...


----------



## arun8420

cprem79 said:


> Is it so? How can she even say without taking the TRN and studying your case?
> In my case, the CO took my TRN, verified my identity through a few questions and explained in detail about my case.
> That's kind of normal procedure.
> I suppose you better report your issue and you have the rights to ask your status since you have paid for that.
> Iam not sure how to do this but try to look into other threads or the DIAC website.


Even I found that very odd when she said that without even looking into the case. Will try finding out other options what can be done. Thanks.


----------



## rahul897

arun8420 said:


> Yes, That was funny. Her Initial is L.




i have sent u a private message read it


----------



## cprem79

adila said:


> but mu husband has only hypertension prob...high bp and hez taking regular medication for tht...thts it .its v normal...not contagoues at alllll


Iam also the same case as him, hypertension with regular medication and under control.
But still the results sent by your medical center will be graded "B", which will be referred.
Only the results sent as graded "A" are autocleared.
It's a normal procedure and not to worry at all.
It will be cleared, only will take a while for the visa grant.


----------



## arun8420

rahul897 said:


> CO will tel u if it has gone for security checks,,y dint u submit documents related 2 work exp earlier like pay slips and IT returnsi think bank stmt is not ncessary to submit


I will call her again and try to find out if its gone for security check and any idea how much time it will take if it goes for security check? She asked for the bank statements.


----------



## SmartBenny

Any grants today???


----------



## mithu93ku

Waiting for hearing some good news of grant today!


----------



## raminbdjp

mithu93ku said:


> Waiting for hearing some good news of grant today!


I sent you a private message regarding obtaining PCC in BD. Did read this message?


----------



## SmartBenny

I have submitted my DAIC application on Jun 13th.
Uploaded the PCC and Medicals. No CO allocated.

Form 80s and passport photos also loaded.
There is no update at all.

Same case with anybody else?


----------



## J4nE

SmartBenny said:


> I have submitted my DAIC application on Jun 13th.
> Uploaded the PCC and Medicals. No CO allocated.
> 
> Form 80s and passport photos also loaded.
> There is no update at all.
> 
> Same case with anybody else?


Think someone else in this forum was at same situation as you and post before, you may want to check previous posts


----------



## ojhaa

As I begin my wait for the CO have started looking to complete the Meds as advised by folks on the forum

I have one query hopefully people done with medicals should be able to respond

I was just going through the document page there is a link , "
Organise your health examinations"

Which on clicking goes to E medical : "record your medical history" , 
where there are a set of questions right now they are updated as not responded , do we answer these as best of our knowledge today or wait for the medicals to complete and the doctor updates them ?


----------



## mithu93ku

raminbdjp said:


> I sent you a private message regarding obtaining PCC in BD. Did read this message?


I am wondering why they reply message was not sent . I wrote the reply message and sent it to you . Later I have wrote a long thread on *Lets update BD applicant Status* about pcc. Could you please visit the thread? Let me know anything more about PCC of Bangladesh. Sorry for the inconvenience.

Regards
Mithu


----------



## chandustorageadm

SmartBenny said:


> I have submitted my DAIC application on Jun 13th.
> Uploaded the PCC and Medicals. No CO allocated.
> 
> Form 80s and passport photos also loaded.
> There is no update at all.
> 
> Same case with anybody else?


How do u know whether CO is assigned or not?
Did you call to DAIC?
standard SLA for CO allocation is 5 weeks
Incase if you do not contact DAIC yet,
Call them and get the update.


----------



## ehanu009

ojhaa said:


> As I begin my wait for the CO have started looking to complete the Meds as advised by folks on the forum
> 
> I have one query hopefully people done with medicals should be able to respond
> 
> I was just going through the document page there is a link , "
> Organise your health examinations"
> 
> Which on clicking goes to E medical : "record your medical history" ,
> where there are a set of questions right now they are updated as not responded , do we answer these as best of our knowledge today or wait for the medicals to complete and the doctor updates them ?


welcome on board! you have to do it yourself. but beware, once you submit that its gone and there is no way to modify. so do not attempt a test submit


----------



## cprem79

ojhaa said:


> As I begin my wait for the CO have started looking to complete the Meds as advised by folks on the forum
> 
> I have one query hopefully people done with medicals should be able to respond
> 
> I was just going through the document page there is a link , "
> Organise your health examinations"
> 
> Which on clicking goes to E medical : "record your medical history" ,
> where there are a set of questions right now they are updated as not responded , do we answer these as best of our knowledge today or wait for the medicals to complete and the doctor updates them ?


You have to check the boxes based on your medical history.
After done, you have to accept a client declaration for the medical history.
You will then be able to see a referral letter which will show your details and the tests to be done including your TRN.
You need to printout and take this referral letter with your passport to any e-Health processing centers.
India - Panel Physicians
Call and book an appointment with the one nearest to you and check whether they can locate your TRN in their system.
If they ask for any forms, you may take along.


----------



## ojhaa

Thanks Ehanu / Cprem, now when I select do i just do it at the best of my knowledge as I do not have any history mainly because I have avoided medical tests for some time or do some tests and then fill this in or simply just wait for the meds to happen hopefully doctor will tell me some thing whats the general approach here ? I Mean is it fine for my knowledge (Based on what I know to differ from the Medical Test Report) I am definitely not aware of any issues yet


----------



## J4nE

Did anyone tried to book med. by TRN? When I tried using medibank solution online it says my TRN's not valid...


----------



## ehanu009

ojhaa said:


> Thanks Ehanu , now when I select do i just do it at the best of my knowledge as I do not have any history mainly because I have avoided medical tests for some time or do some tests and then fill this in or simply just wait for the meds to happen hopefully doctor will tell me some thing whats the general approach here ?


i guess cprem79's response is more comprehensive and to-the-point to your particular situation.

regarding whether you should wait for the meds to happen or not... so far i understand, you can't wait, as answering to the questions is supposed to be a pre-requisite. i.e. you can't book your meds unless you respond to those questions. ideally you don't have to go through any tests to be able to answer them. if you had any previous concern and that was severe enough... you couldn't possibly be without going through any tests


----------



## ojhaa

Thanks Guys Gotcha , Well then its all No hope the tests also show the same after all the needle pricking which I am anyway paranoid about let you know the outcome once done


----------



## cprem79

ehanu009 said:


> i guess cprem79's response is more comprehensive and to-the-point to your particular situation.
> 
> regarding whether you should wait for the meds to happen or not... so far i understand, you can't wait, as answering to the questions is supposed to be a pre-requisite. i.e. you can't book your meds unless you respond to those questions. ideally you don't have to go through any tests to be able to answer them. if you had any previous concern and that was severe enough... you couldn't possibly be without going through any tests


Agree with ehanu009's reply.
You have to check the boxes just to the best of your belief and knowledge.
However, it's just a formality before you retrieve the referral letter.
It will not affect your medical results.
Your medical result analysed by your panel physician will be final and valid.


----------



## mini2ran

Is Form 80 for only primary or for both primary and secondary applicant to be filled?


----------



## raminbdjp

mithu93ku said:


> I am wondering why they reply message was not sent . I wrote the reply message and sent it to you . Later I have wrote a long thread on *Lets update BD applicant Status* about pcc. Could you please visit the thread? Let me know anything more about PCC of Bangladesh. Sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> Regards
> Mithu


Thanks for reply. I visited the thread. Next I will write there.


----------



## anshuashu

1.my agent says dat he's has loged my file for the last step DIAC but still my fees has not been deducted as d payment mode is by credit card...he says dat it takes abt 1 week for fee processing..is it so???? anybody facing d same prblm?:confused


2.putting an invitation n lodging a file in the Diac step means d same??? n wat does EOI mean? EOI is before which step? i have vetassess n state sponsorship wid positive results..


----------



## cprem79

mini2ran said:


> Is Form 80 for only primary or for both primary and secondary applicant to be filled?


Yes, separate Form80 has to be filled by each applicant...


----------



## anshuashu

did u get d fee receipt fter loding d file n if yes after how many days?


----------



## mayankp

Hi Guys

Just a thought came to my mind yesterday, I would like to take forum's opinion on the same.

I am doing my process through MARA agent so all the communication with DIAC are done by agent. Is it possible that CO is allocated and already communicating with Agent but I am not aware about that?

The question came to my mind because on my e-visa page I see two documents as required since so many days.

I know, it is just 6th week so I cannot expect CO to be allocated but this thought came to my mind. 

Mayank


----------



## cprem79

anshuashu said:


> 1.my agent says dat he's has loged my file for the last step DIAC but still my fees has not been deducted as d payment mode is by credit card...he says dat it takes abt 1 week for fee processing..is it so???? anybody facing d same prblm?:confused
> 
> 
> 2.putting an invitation n lodging a file in the Diac step means d same??? n wat does EOI mean? EOI is before which step? i have vetassess n state sponsorship wid positive results..


1. Once the fees are paid, then you will receive acknowledgment.
For some cases, if the payment has been transacted immediately, the acknowledgement also returns in the same fashion.
For certain cases, if the payment is delayed, it can take a while but max. within a week you should get acknowledgment and the TRN.

2. EOI is the step prior to visa application. Once your skills are assessed and IELTS results are up, and you got the required points, then EOI is submitted. Is yours 190 or 189 visa? After EOI submitted and invitation received, you may go ahead with visa application. The process of 189 or 190 visa is different only at the EOI stage. After visa application, the process is same.


----------



## cprem79

mayankp said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a thought came to my mind yesterday, I would like to take forum's opinion on the same.
> 
> I am doing my process through MARA agent so all the communication with DIAC are done by agent. Is it possible that CO is allocated and already communicating with Agent but I am not aware about that?
> 
> The question came to my mind because on my e-visa page I see two documents as required since so many days.
> 
> I know, it is just 6th week so I cannot expect CO to be allocated but this thought came to my mind.
> 
> Mayank


As said in the forum several times before, please do not take the status change on the eVisa page seriously.
This is the reason why many agents deny to share the passwords with the applicants not to get them confused.
I believe once a CO has communicated to your agent, he is sure to let you know since you mentioned he's a MARA agent.


----------



## chaitanyasha

chaitanyasha said:


> I tried to logon to VEVO using the secondary applicant and migrating dependent details, I'm able to login. But when I tried to login with the primary applicant details, I am getting the error which I specified previously. Its confusing and worrying.


Now, we are able to login to VEVO to verify the visa details for the primary, secondary and migrating dependent applicants. Thanks.


----------



## anshuashu

cprem79 said:


> 1. Once the fees are paid, then you will receive acknowledgment.
> For some cases, if the payment has been transacted immediately, the acknowledgement also returns in the same fashion.
> For certain cases, if the payment is delayed, it can take a while but max. within a week you should get acknowledgment and the TRN.
> 
> 2. EOI is the step prior to visa application. Once your skills are assessed and IELTS results are up, and you got the required points, then EOI is submitted. Is yours 190 or 189 visa? After EOI submitted and invitation received, you may go ahead with visa application. The process of 189 or 190 visa is different only at the EOI stage. After visa application, the process is same.



thanx for d rply..done with fee info..but EOI is still d question..i hav applied visa 190..vetasses n state sponsorship positive..now plz let me knw k do i need EOI or all is done..EOI is after which step? agent told k now wil apply for DIAC..he has not mentioned anything abt EOI..m asking for my knwldge sake? As agent says k he's lodging d file it means EOI nly????? he's mention k he's putting invitation..wat does it mean? really confused...


----------



## cprem79

anshuashu said:


> thanx for d rply..done with fee info..but EOI is still d question..i hav applied visa 190..vetasses n state sponsorship positive..now plz let me knw k do i need EOI or all is done..EOI is after which step? agent told k now wil apply for DIAC..he has not mentioned anything abt EOI..m asking for my knwldge sake? As agent says k he's lodging d file it means EOI nly????? he's mention k he's putting invitation..wat does it mean? really confused...


As I mentioned, EOI is the previous step of Visa application.
I too have no idea based on your agent's reply.
EOI is after you get skills assessment done and IELTS band scored.
Once your EOI is lodged and which SS are you going for?
You need to apply to that state website for approval of nomination.
Then you will be invited on the EOI and then comes the Visa application step.
Please clarify with him whether he's going to lodge the EOI or is it done already?
Good luck~


----------



## anshuashu

cprem79 said:


> 1. Once the fees are paid, then you will receive acknowledgment.
> For some cases, if the payment has been transacted immediately, the acknowledgement also returns in the same fashion.
> For certain cases, if the payment is delayed, it can take a while but max. within a week you should get acknowledgment and the TRN.
> 
> 2. EOI is the step prior to visa application. Once your skills are assessed and IELTS results are up, and you got the required points, then EOI is submitted. Is yours 190 or 189 visa? After EOI submitted and invitation received, you may go ahead with visa application. The process of 189 or 190 visa is different only at the EOI stage. After visa application, the process is same.



do i need to worry for the DIAC step? or wil get visa for sure???


----------



## anshuashu

cprem79 said:


> As I mentioned, EOI is the previous step of Visa application.
> So you don't need to worry anymore about that, since it's already done.
> You have to provide all the necessary docs that your MARA agent will request for.
> You have to do medicals and obtain PCC and also fill Form80.
> I think since you paid your agent, he will guide you accordingly.
> Good luck~




thank a lottttttttttttt..your reply is such a relief


----------



## cprem79

anshuashu said:


> thank a lottttttttttttt..your reply is such a relief


That was my first reply.
Please check the reply again.
I too have no idea based on your agent's reply.
But one thing is, you don't need to worry since your application is with the MARA's agent.
Be patient.


----------



## anshuashu

cprem79 said:


> As I mentioned, EOI is the previous step of Visa application.
> I too have no idea based on your agent's reply.
> EOI is after you get skills assessment done and IELTS band scored.
> Once your EOI is lodged and which SS are you going for?
> You need to apply to that state website for approval of nomination.
> Then you will be invited on the EOI and then comes the Visa application step.
> Please clarify with him whether he's going to lodge the EOI or is it done already?
> Good luck~


i guess dat EOI is after assessment..as i hav already got d state sponsorship means EOI done..applied for western australia..state sponsorship results are positive


----------



## mayankp

cprem79 said:


> As said in the forum several times before, please do not take the status change on the eVisa page seriously.
> This is the reason why many agents deny to share the passwords with the applicants not to get them confused.
> I believe once a CO has communicated to your agent, he is sure to let you know since you mentioned he's a MARA agent.


cprem....absolutely correct. I agree to all of your points specially second one. We confuse ourselves. Let's be patient and hope for the things to be turned at right time.


----------



## cprem79

anshuashu said:


> i guess dat EOI is after assessment..as i hav already got d state sponsorship means EOI done..applied for western australia..state sponsorship results are positive


Sometimes, SS can be obtained before EOI.
Iam not a 190 applicant, but I have seen in some government websites.
In case of WA, you need to lodge EOI prior to applying for SS.
So EOI already submitted and now proceeding with 190 visa application, I guess.
Why don't you clarify with your agent?
He is the one who is going to communicate to DIAC until you get the visa grant.


----------



## icriding

J4nE said:


> Did anyone tried to book med. by TRN? When I tried using medibank solution online it says my TRN's not valid...


I encountered the same problem. Call up MediBank and schedule your appointment.

Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## J4nE

icriding said:


> I encountered the same problem. Call up MediBank and schedule your appointment.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding


yup just called  their operators are very friendly


----------



## icriding

cprem79 said:


> Sometimes, SS can be obtained before EOI.
> Iam not a 190 applicant, but I have seen in some government websites.
> In case of WA, you need to lodge EOI prior to applying for SS.
> So EOI already submitted and now proceeding with 190 visa application, I guess.
> Why don't you clarify with your agent?
> He is the one who is going to communicate to DIAC until you get the visa grant.



Yes, 190 Visa applicants receive an invitation from SkillSelect to apply for a visa automatically, when their State Sponsored Nomination request is approved.

If you have not provided your EOI number to your preferred state, you will need to provide this reference number before an invitation on SkillSelect can be issued.

Hope this information helps

All the best with your application

Icriding


----------



## ivetka233

today i rang DIAC and i havent benn alocated yet, still waiting. tomorow started my 7th week. he told me that 8 weeks is guarantee to be allocated ..so hope so


----------



## aakash07

cprem79 said:


> Iam also the same case as him, hypertension with regular medication and under control.
> But still the results sent by your medical center will be graded "B", which will be referred.
> Only the results sent as graded "A" are autocleared.
> It's a normal procedure and not to worry at all.
> It will be cleared, only will take a while for the visa grant.


i have added u on yahoo messenger,cud w e chat


----------



## cprem79

aakash07 said:


> i have added u on yahoo messenger,cud w e chat


Hi Sorry, I can't chat from my workplace.
And Iam not mostly into any chat also.
Why don't you PM me?
I will try to answer your queries to the best of my extent.


----------



## aakash07

cprem79 said:


> Hi Sorry, I can't chat from my workplace.
> And Iam not mostly into any chat also.
> Why don't you PM me?
> I will try to answer your queries to the best of my extent.


how to send private message,or else can i send an email to ur hotmail id


----------



## mini2ran

Hi all,

IS form 80 only for primary applicant ?
or is it needed to be filled for both primary and secondary applicant also?


----------



## cprem79

aakash07 said:


> how to send private message,or else can i send an email to ur hotmail id


Please send to my gmail id.
Use my used id above.


----------



## mindfreak

mini2ran said:


> Hi all,
> 
> IS form 80 only for primary applicant ?
> or is it needed to be filled for both primary and secondary applicant also?


It is mandatory to be filled by all the applicants on the application


----------



## cprem79

mini2ran said:


> Hi all,
> 
> IS form 80 only for primary applicant ?
> or is it needed to be filled for both primary and secondary applicant also?


You missed out my reply, I guess.



cprem79 said:


> Yes, separate Form80 has to be filled by each applicant...


----------



## aakash07

cprem79 said:


> Please send to my gmail id.
> Use my used id above.


i emailed to gmail plz check


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi all, Just now I came to know that one of our forum member got grant.

Visa Lodged: 7th June
CO allocated: 15th July
Grant : 18th July 

DIAC gave appx one year time to come there (from the date of PCC ) 

He is a offshore applicant. Can any body got the grant so fast. can you people share a excel sheet . It will be helpful.


----------



## aakash07

cprem79 said:


> Please send to my gmail id.
> Use my used id above.


i emailed u again plz reply


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Yes,its all possible another member raju15 from nepal also got the grant however he keeps low profile..didnt get excited to post it here.


----------



## robertmurray7782

SmartBenny said:


> I have submitted my DAIC application on Jun 13th.
> Uploaded the PCC and Medicals. No CO allocated.
> 
> Form 80s and passport photos also loaded.
> There is no update at all.
> 
> Same case with anybody else?


Smart - I applied same day with everything except passport photos. CO emailed a few days back asking for that. Another June 13 person on here rang DIAC and was told they have a CO so I'm confident you do also.


----------



## mithu93ku

Congratulations to all who got Grant today! If they would share their success, we might be inspired ; nothing else! 

Good luck mates.

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## haryk

josephjt said:


> Does the CO refer the medicals out or are they referred by someone else. The reason I asked is, i front loaded my medicals, do I have to wait till CO is assigned and he refers my medicals or does it get referred with out a CO being allocated ?


Prior to CO allocation only it may goes to referred status


----------



## rahul897

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, Just now I came to know that one of our forum member got grant.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 7th June
> CO allocated: 15th July
> Grant : 18th July
> 
> DIAC gave appx one year time to come there (from the date of PCC )
> 
> He is a offshore applicant. Can any body got the grant so fast. can you people share a excel sheet . It will be helpful.


cud u let us all know who is that forum member?


----------



## rahul897

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, Just now I came to know that one of our forum member got grant.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 7th June
> CO allocated: 15th July
> Grant : 18th July
> 
> DIAC gave appx one year time to come there (from the date of PCC )
> 
> He is a offshore applicant. Can any body got the grant so fast. can you people share a excel sheet . It will be helpful.


what are his CO initials...

anybody who got grants today?


----------



## rimon

ivetka233 said:


> today i rang DIAC and i havent benn alocated yet, still waiting. tomorow started my 7th week. he told me that 8 weeks is guarantee to be allocated ..so hope so


Dear ivetka233,

What do u mean by "havent been allocated"? Do u mean that the status of your uploaded documents not changed to received?


----------



## mayankp

rimon said:


> Dear ivetka233,
> 
> What do u mean by "havent been allocated"? Do u mean that the status of your uploaded documents not changed to received?


In my case, the status of all uploaded documents have changed to "received", two documents status is "required" (though they are already uploaded) and remaining "recommended".

Does this mean CO is allocated to my case and there is no communication?


----------



## SailOZ

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a email saying application received after i made the payment and the address below says Adelaide.. Does it mean my application will be processed from Adelaide office ? or is it a standard process from that address...


in my case, the lodging acknowledgment letter was sent by Adelaide and my CO is also from there.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

Hi All,

First of all let me tell you that all my visa process is being handled by MARA agent.

I got invitation to lodge the application in 1st April 2013 round and my agent took almost 40 days to lodge the application. Finally we lodged the application on 9th of May 2013 and the CO allocation was on 11th of June 2013. In the mean time I went for Medicals on 1st of June and got my and my wife's PCC on 6th of June. Case officer asked for some documents on 11th of June and were sent on 4th of July by my agent [In the meantime he was reviewing it]. It is now going to be two weeks and there is no communication from the Case Officer. The Case Officer is *L**R*N from Brisbane Team 34*.

I know we have lost a lot of time because of the agent but then I take it positively that he might have reviewed each and every document thoroughly.

Please if anybody can give me any idea that if the medicals were referred then the CO informs the applicant upfront or do we need to specifically ask regarding the same and also if anyone who sent the document around the same time has got the grant or not. I am being very anxious as we have spent almost a year now in this process.


Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## dragoman

mayankp said:


> In my case, the status of all uploaded documents have changed to "received", two documents status is "required" (though they are already uploaded) and remaining "recommended".
> 
> Does this mean CO is allocated to my case and there is no communication?


I dont think so by status change on E Visa means the CO is allocated .

I also applied at the same time & have uploaded at least 90 % of docs , but no response from CO / DIAC .

I will get my Indian PCC & Medical once I get a response . Already applied for UK PCC though.

Dragoman


----------



## cprem79

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all let me tell you that all my visa process is being handled by MARA agent.
> 
> I got invitation to lodge the application in 1st April 2013 round and my agent took almost 40 days to lodge the application. Finally we lodged the application on 9th of May 2013 and the CO allocation was on 11th of June 2013. In the mean time I went for Medicals on 1st of June and got my and my wife's PCC on 6th of June. Case officer asked for some documents on 11th of June and were sent on 4th of July by my agent [In the meantime he was reviewing it]. It is now going to be two weeks and there is no communication from the Case Officer. The Case Officer is *L**R*N from Brisbane Team 34*.
> 
> I know we have lost a lot of time because of the agent but then I take it positively that he might have reviewed each and every document thoroughly.
> 
> Please if anybody can give me any idea that if the medicals were referred then the CO informs the applicant upfront or do we need to specifically ask regarding the same and also if anyone who sent the document around the same time has got the grant or not. I am being very anxious as we have spent almost a year now in this process.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhishek


If the meds are being referred, you will know only when your agent checks the same with your CO.
Iam also almost in the same timeline with you and my spouse and my meds were referred.
This I knew only after calling my CO early of this month.
I also initiated last year June and waiting for the grant until now.


----------



## denegi.1986

I am also trying to get one..good luck.


----------



## denegi.1986

I am also trying to get one..good luck


----------



## denegi.1986

I am also trying to get one..good luck....


----------



## denegi.1986

congrats


----------



## ivetka233

rimon said:


> Dear ivetka233,
> 
> What do u mean by "havent been allocated"? Do u mean that the status of your uploaded documents not changed to received?




No my docs are sent already 7 weeks ago,,,but i have not have CO OFFICER yet,,so i rang to check whats going on, they said be till 8 week-including the CO Officer will be allocated to everyone. 


This i would like to check if there is sb who reached 9th week and CO? Please reply.


----------



## ivetka233

ivetka233 said:


> no my docs are sent already 7 weeks ago,,,but i have not have co officer yet,,so i rang to check whats going on, they said be till 8 week-including the co officer will be allocated to everyone.
> 
> 
> This i would like to check if there is sb who reached *9th week and no co? *
> 
> please reply.


thanks


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Can anyone here plz tell me who got state sponsorship from south australia and got a grant... PLZ share ur experience..


----------



## bhanu.it2002

I filed ACS application form on April 25 and got the skill assessment done on July 19. I am also done with IELTS and have band score of 7 in each band as well as over all score of 7.


----------



## Hyd786

bhanu.it2002 said:


> I filed ACS application form on April 25 and got the skill assessment done on July 19. I am also done with IELTS and have band score of 7 in each band as well as over all score of 7.


What exactly do you want to know?? 

If you are done with ACS & IELTS then proceed with State sponsorship and EOI.


----------



## ivetka233

can sb advise me how many applications are processed dailly ? or how many teams are in brisbane?


----------



## bhanu.it2002

The question some how missed in the earlier post. I want to know how long the process would take from now if I proceed with EOI this month.


----------



## icriding

bhanu.it2002 said:


> The question some how missed in the earlier post. I want to know how long the process would take from now if I proceed with EOI this month.


Depends on where you apply for State Nomination. 

In general, a State Nomination application can take up to 12 weeks to process. An EOI is valid for 2 years 

190 Visa applicants receive an invitation from SkillSelect to apply for a visa automatically, when their State Sponsored Nomination request is approved.

If you have not provided your EOI number to your preferred state, you will need to provide this reference number before an invitation on SkillSelect can be issued.

After lodgement, 190 applicants are allocated a case officer within 5 weeks.

A visa grant after that depends on how fast your Health Examinations clear and if the case officer is satisfied with the documents you have uploaded.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Your EOI is valid for 2 years


----------



## ReachShail

Hi All,

I submitted EOI with 60 points on 1 May 2013 and got invited on 15 July 2013. My queries are

1. I am having ACS result in OLD FORMATE. Since 15 Apr 2013, ACS has changed rules. So will the new rules be aplicable to me?
2. By any change, Can CO ask for ACS re-assessment? If this is the case, then my VISA application will get rejected as my points will be reduced to 55 due to new ACS rules.
3. My ACS result is having my experience as 7 years 4 months. But by the time I submitted my EOI, I had full 8 years of experience. Hence I claimed points for 8 years. I am working in the same organization. I have read that this is valid as I can submit revised Employer Reference Letter, Payslips, Tax Returns for additional 8 months experience to CO. Can you please confirm the same?
4. Out of few organizations that I worked with, I have only Employer Refere(no pay lsip, no bank statement, no tax returns, was gettting paid in Cash) for the very first organization. For rest of the organization, I have all the supporting documents. What can be done for this? This organization is ready to give this in written officially.

Guys please reply as I am about to lodge the VISA.


----------



## bhanu.it2002

icriding said:


> Depends on where you apply for State Nomination.
> 
> In general, a State Nomination application can take up to 12 weeks to process. An EOI is valid for 2 years
> 
> 190 Visa applicants receive an invitation from SkillSelect to apply for a visa automatically, when their State Sponsored Nomination request is approved.
> 
> If you have not provided your EOI number to your preferred state, you will need to provide this reference number before an invitation on SkillSelect can be issued.
> 
> After lodgement, 190 applicants are allocated a case officer within 5 weeks.
> 
> A visa grant after that depends on how fast your Health Examinations clear and if the case officer is satisfied with the documents you have uploaded.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thanks a lot, Thats pretty much information I need.


----------



## akanawu

Hello mates, am in this team as well. Have been since 12/11/12, had our meds referred. Just resolved that 2weeks ago but am yet to hear anything from my CO.

So, we should all exercise patience


----------



## Sunlight11

ReachShail said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted EOI with 60 points on 1 May 2013 and got invited on 15 July 2013. My queries are
> 
> 1. I am having ACS result in OLD FORMATE. Since 15 Apr 2013, ACS has changed rules. So will the new rules be aplicable to me?
> 2. By any change, Can CO ask for ACS re-assessment? If this is the case, then my VISA application will get rejected as my points will be reduced to 55 due to new ACS rules.
> 3. My ACS result is having my experience as 7 years 4 months. But by the time I submitted my EOI, I had full 8 years of experience. Hence I claimed points for 8 years. I am working in the same organization. I have read that this is valid as I can submit revised Employer Reference Letter, Payslips, Tax Returns for additional 8 months experience to CO. Can you please confirm the same?
> 4. Out of few organizations that I worked with, I have only Employer Refere(no pay lsip, no bank statement, no tax returns, was gettting paid in Cash) for the very first organization. For rest of the organization, I have all the supporting documents. What can be done for this? This organization is ready to give this in written officially.
> 
> Guys please reply as I am about to lodge the VISA.


Hello,

1. Your old ACS letter will suffice and new rule are not applicable to your.

2. DIAC hasn't released any such notice yet, So Chances of asking for Re-Assessment is very very thin.. however even if this kind of scenario does occur, atleast your Visa fee will be refunded.

3. You can claim your last 6 months of experience using LATEST Payslips and Updated Reference Letter (Even it is same as the one you gave to ACS).

4. Well they would want proof.. However companies do keep internal records of Salary Payment .. So if you can show an excerpt of those records with a relevant company letter detailing out all your Salary history, I guess that should be acceptable.


----------



## ReachShail

:clap2:


Sunlight11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 1. Your old ACS letter will suffice and new rule are not applicable to your.
> 
> 2. DIAC hasn't released any such notice yet, So Chances of asking for Re-Assessment is very very thin.. however even if this kind of scenario does occur, atleast your Visa fee will be refunded.
> 
> 3. You can claim your last 6 months of experience using LATEST Payslips and Updated Reference Letter (Even it is same as the one you gave to ACS).
> 
> 4. Well they would want proof.. However companies do keep internal records of Salary Payment .. So if you can show an excerpt of those records with a relevant company letter detailing out all your Salary history, I guess that should be acceptable.


Thanks a lot for very quick reply Sunlight11. 

Yipppiee.. bit relaxed now.

My first organization was very small IT company which was not maintaining salary records internally. But its owner is a very good friend of mine. He is ready to give deatils about all salary paid to me on company letterhead if required. Will it do?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mindfreak

finally uploaded Form 80! took ages to fill it


----------



## wifi

Hi guys, I called DIAC today to find out if i have been allocated a case officer or not. They say your file has not been allocated to a case officer yet, it may take another week or two. I applied on 18th June. All documents uploaded


----------



## YSteenkamp

CO contacted me today requested Form 80. Luckily I already completed most of the form since I saw on the forum it was asked most almost always. Submit and now waiting again. I hope to get my golden mail before the end of the month.


----------



## YSteenkamp

mini2ran said:


> Hi all,
> 
> IS form 80 only for primary applicant ?
> or is it needed to be filled for both primary and secondary applicant also?


Required for all applicants above 18 years.


----------



## happybuddha

ReachShail said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Thanks a lot for very quick reply Sunlight11.
> 
> Yipppiee.. bit relaxed now.
> 
> My first organization was very small IT company which was not maintaining salary records internally. But its owner is a very good friend of mine. He is ready to give deatils about all salary paid to me on company letterhead if required. Will it do?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What the owner who is a good friend can give holds no value. You can provide Form 16.


----------



## icriding

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and keep ready for upload upon request.

Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).


----------



## YSteenkamp

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a email saying application received after i made the payment and the address below says Adelaide.. Does it mean my application will be processed from Adelaide office ? or is it a standard process from that address...


They say that you would generally get a team from the address at the bottom of your application. Mine said Adelaide and I found out today I have a member of team 6 of Adelaide as my CO


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

Today i have done my MED in Colombo.

They said it'll take at least a week to send all the info over there.

will it take that much of time to receive my reports to Ausi?

they did it over an online systems as well?

How is the average time for CO allocation.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## SailOZ

mindfreak said:


> finally uploaded Form 80! took ages to fill it


form 80 is really a pain! 

my CO was also asking for it. some of the form 80 question are really weird.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Australia1

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today i have done my MED in Colombo.
> 
> They said it'll take at least a week to send all the info over there.
> 
> will it take that much of time to receive my reports to Ausi?
> 
> they did it over an online systems as well?
> 
> How is the average time for CO allocation.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


My medical was uploaded by the center the following day. How long will it take to clear is still a big mystery.

Average CO allocation time these days is 7 weeks or may be 6 weeks if you are one of those lucky ones.


----------



## Maestro2013

*May 2013 Lodged Applicants*

Hi Guys

Any one who lodged in May and got the visa (189 or 190)? Silent readers, please chip in with your experiences.

It seems the entire process seems to have slowed down 

Good luck to all.


----------



## Australia1

Maestro2013 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any one who lodged in May and got the visa (189 or 190)? Silent readers, please chip in with your experiences.
> 
> It seems the entire process seems to have slowed down
> 
> Good luck to all.


no from me...hoping to get it by next May 

I did get med and pcc call from co though.


----------



## Maestro2013

Australia1 said:


> My medical was uploaded by the center the following day. How long will it take to clear is still a big mystery.
> 
> Average CO allocation time these days is 7 weeks or may be 6 weeks if you are one of those lucky ones.





Australia1 said:


> no from me...hoping to get it by next May
> 
> I did get med and pcc call from co though.



Med & PCC request is always a good sign. Just hang in there yr almost at the finish line.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sheravanan

Hi Friends,

I applied on 11th April 2013. The CO allocated on 4th May, still now i haven't received any reply from my CO. I have been checking online visa status daily, I couldn't find any difference that always showing "Received" but next to the Work Reference column date is changed to 3/7/13.

Really i could't understand what is going ? what i can do now. how can i know the status of our application.
Please give me a suggestion.

Thanks in Advance
Sheravanan


----------



## Hyd786

SailOZ said:


> form 80 is really a pain!
> 
> my CO was also asking for it. some of the form 80 question are really weird.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hi Sailoz,

What is your ANZSCO code??


----------



## trends

How long does the Brisbane team takes to communicate, I sent all the documents and still waiting for the feedback, I submitted my PCC during the month of June and for my on 17 July and sent the email to CO still no feedback from them.


----------



## J4nE

Shafqat Baig said:


> Can anyone here plz tell me who got state sponsorship from south australia and got a grant... PLZ share ur experience..


I applied SA SS. now 190 app. is awaiting CO. What do you want to know?


----------



## saintkamy

Hi all
I have done my meds on 15july emedical center uploaded the result on 17july but my co asked for meds on 18 n changed the status of evidence of health to requested
I talked to emedical center n they insist reports have been uploaded
N have also emailed the co about it
2days have gone by n still status is same n organize your meds link is still appearing
What could be the matter


----------



## J4nE

saintkamy said:


> Hi all
> I have done my meds on 15july emedical center uploaded the result on 17july but my co asked for meds on 18 n changed the status of evidence of health to requested
> I talked to emedical center n they insist reports have been uploaded
> N have also emailed the co about it
> 2days have gone by n still status is same n organize your meds link is still appearing
> What could be the matter


I think your CO might've just missed your results....and keep in mind CO has multiple cases, it's possible your CO hasn't got around to look at your app. again since he asked for heath results. SHould be fine


----------



## J4nE

J4nE said:


> I applied SA SS. now 190 app. is awaiting CO. What do you want to know?


*applied for


----------



## ivetka233

ReachShail said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted EOI with 60 points on 1 May 2013 and got invited on 15 July 2013. My queries are
> 
> 1. I am having ACS result in OLD FORMATE. Since 15 Apr 2013, ACS has changed rules. So will the new rules be aplicable to me?
> 2. By any change, Can CO ask for ACS re-assessment? If this is the case, then my VISA application will get rejected as my points will be reduced to 55 due to new ACS rules.
> 3. My ACS result is having my experience as 7 years 4 months. But by the time I submitted my EOI, I had full 8 years of experience. Hence I claimed points for 8 years. I am working in the same organization. I have read that this is valid as I can submit revised Employer Reference Letter, Payslips, Tax Returns for additional 8 months experience to CO. Can you please confirm the same?
> 4. Out of few organizations that I worked with, I have only Employer Refere(no pay lsip, no bank statement, no tax returns, was gettting paid in Cash) for the very first organization. For rest of the organization, I have all the supporting documents. What can be done for this? This organization is ready to give this in written officially.
> 
> Guys please reply as I am about to lodge the VISA.



Maybe the best is to see loyer to cross check, i do not believe you can be invited 2x. When i got my aknowledgment it clearly states after this decison wil be made- yes or no,, i canot create EOI 2X......so dont risk your changes.

People say if you claim at that day that points it should be true value of that day, that rules ,,,nt month ago....please cross check with some third party before submitting sth.


----------



## Shafqat Baig

I just wanted to know tht how long does a CO take to grant a visa for SA applicants..


----------



## Hyd786

Shafqat Baig said:


> I just wanted to know tht how long does a CO take to grant a visa for SA applicants..


It depends on case to case. I don't think it has got anything to do with States. All it matters is how far your CO is satisfied with your case. If he is looking out for more information, he'll ask you to upload the respective docs, otherwise you'll get the Grant


----------



## ivetka233

My friend started her Master of Biotechnology , her code is 2518 ending...but i do not see it on the occupation list, can she claim some points for it and apply for PR? In case not can she not pay fees for next semester and able to swop degree into some which is on the list?

She been granted visa directly for this degree, nt sure if this can cause risk for her or what to do,,or is very simple.


----------



## J4nE

Hyd786 said:


> It depends on case to case. I don't think it has got anything to do with States. All it matters is how far your CO is satisfied with your case. If he is looking out for more information, he'll ask you to upload the respective docs, otherwise you'll get the Grant


Just noticed we filed 190 app. the same day!!! Let me know when you hear anything from DIAC


----------



## ivetka233

my file made my agent, but gave me log in and password to see my application. When i tried to log in with this to VEVO it does not let me,, show as error page... why i cant access this information? What shall i do?


----------



## Hyd786

J4nE said:


> Just noticed we filed 190 app. the same day!!! Let me know when you hear anything from DIAC


Ohhh sure 

Anyways, after four weeks, I'll call and check with DIAC once 

By the way, is your ANZSCO code 261314??


----------



## J4nE

Hyd786 said:


> Ohhh sure
> 
> Anyways, after four weeks, I'll call and check with DIAC once
> 
> By the way, is your ANZSCO code 261314??


Hey,

No my ANZSCO code is 233111 Chemical Engineer

I have uploaded everything except form 80 (hopefully will do that next Tue or Wed) and booked my Med next Friday (26th)


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Just wanted to know if u both have applied through an agent or urselves??


----------



## J4nE

Shafqat Baig said:


> Just wanted to know if u both have applied through an agent or urselves??


everything by myself


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Gud goin den.. All da best to u who did everything all by themselves.. i also did my vetassess assessment and applied for state sponsorship all by myself but decided to do the last and important step by a MARA registered agent coz i dint want to take any risk myself.. But i nevaa knew that my agent wont share me the password


----------



## J4nE

Guys, Form 80, give details of all employment, how far back do I need to go?? I just graduated Dec last year, do I only including the period after that? or do I need to include all part time/ contract job I had before?!


----------



## Hyd786

J4nE said:


> Guys, Form 80, give details of all employment, how far back do I need to go?? I just graduated Dec last year, do I only including the period after that? or do I need to include all part time/ contract job I had before?!


Give the details of employment for which you've got your ACS assessed on.No need to give details of part time employment.

Other members on this thread can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## J4nE

Hyd786 said:


> Give the details of employment for which you've got your ACS assessed on.No need to give details of part time employment.
> 
> Other members on this thread can correct me if I'm wrong.


What is ACS?


----------



## J4nE

Hyd786 said:


> Give the details of employment for which you've got your ACS assessed on.No need to give details of part time employment.
> 
> Other members on this thread can correct me if I'm wrong.


Googled: Australian Computer Society?!

LMFAO! I'm Chemical Engineer...surely won't need ACS assessment? 

was joking :focus: you are saying I should only include the employment assessed by Engineer AU (for my case)? but I didn't claim any work experience so none of my employment has been assessed. I only had my degree assessed by EA. So what should I do in this case?


----------



## rahul897

sheravanan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I asked about my 189 visa delay to my agents. he says 4 to 6 months the time line so wait for one month then we will ask CO about my application Status.
> 
> any body have faced same delay please give your suggestion.
> 
> App.lodged : 11 April, Medicals done:1 May, CO: 4th May, PCC:13 May, Grant: ........
> 
> Thanks in Advance


i guess the delay is due to routine verification checks,did any emp check take place for u,did u contacct ur employers,, or may be ur meds can be referred did ur CO contact and say wats going on


----------



## rahul897

Tans said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know many of we guys are searching for a job in Australia and I understand that you are facing lot of issues in getting one.
> 
> I may not be able to help you to get a job, but at-least I can forward your profile in my company (CMMI Level 5 Software company). If you are in Australia, please do inbox me your resume.
> 
> Please ask any of your friends to drop a note to me whoever you think are searching for a job till now and they are in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Tans


wats ur email id


----------



## adila

cprem79 said:


> Iam also the same case as him, hypertension with regular medication and under control.
> But still the results sent by your medical center will be graded "B", which will be referred.
> Only the results sent as graded "A" are autocleared.
> It's a normal procedure and not to worry at all.
> It will be cleared, only will take a while for the visa grant.


Thanx alot.....


----------



## chaitanyasha

ivetka233 said:


> my file made my agent, but gave me log in and password to see my application. When i tried to log in with this to VEVO it does not let me,, show as error page... why i cant access this information? What shall i do?


Did you get your grant? VEVO is only to verify your grant details. What refernce type are you using to access VEVO


----------



## raminbdjp

I submitted form 80 for me and for my wife. 

In evisa page, form 1221 has been recommended for my wife, but I did not submit. 

Is this form essential for my wife?

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## DinaliDavid

mithu93ku said:


> Thats why I advise all people not to engage an agent fully. In my case I had engaged agent for the VETASSESS Skill Assessment only as I was unable to decide my ANZSCO Code. After that I just kicked off agent as they are consuming my time, money and so on....


The only thing is - I don't really mind - I would probably drive myself nuts checking on the page every few minutes.....plus it was a stress free process - they did most of the work - so it's a mixed bag. I guess if you have the time you may as well go it on your own and save the money - but in my case i didnt have the time (part of the reason i want to get out of here) - so I found that this worked best for me.


----------



## judechu

Hi guys, I am new to this forum
Could anyone please tell me if there's any updates regarding CO allocation for 189
i got invited on 17 June and lodged application on 18 June, now it's been over a month and I still haven't heard of anything
has anyone recently been allocated with a CO? if yes could u tell me when did u lodge your application?
Thanks very much


----------



## DinaliDavid

ranjith47 said:


> No giomanach.... its never a moral obligation. You will be in breach of your visa rules if you move to another state and live and work there when you have been sponsored by a particular state government requiring your expertise there..
> 
> So no,, there would be consequences if the visa rules are breached. you may have your visa cancelled or I dont exactly know what else they would do but I havent really heard any stories of anyone breaching the conditions of 190.
> But if you ever thought it was a moral obligation, please be careful and research further into the visa 190 conditions.
> 
> Also as mentioned above , this condition is only for the FIRST 2 YEARS of your stay in Australia... You are free to move and work anywhere after that period.


Actually , it is technically referred to as a moral obligation and not a legal one. HOWEVER - you did sign a document making a promise so it would be frowned upon. PLUS while they probably won't be able cancel your visa (not certain about this), you will most likely be denied citizenship when the time comes. There will most likely be other issues with red tape and general disciplinary measures. Since you signed a promise - they probably would be able to take legal action as well.
That being said - IF you can prove beyond a doubt that you have made a genuine effort to find a job for a reasonable period of time (say 3 months???) and you couldn't but you HAVE been given a job in another state - then you can take your case to the state office and they will clear the way for you to go. 
In my case, I am so grateful for the sponsorship which has made it possible for me to leave Sri Lanka and go to Aussie that I don't think I will ever move to a different state - unless my family is starving in that state, of course


----------



## ivetka233

judechu said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this forum
> Could anyone please tell me if there's any updates regarding CO allocation for 189
> i got invited on 17 June and lodged application on 18 June, now it's been over a month and I still haven't heard of anything
> has anyone recently been allocated with a CO? if yes could u tell me when did u lodge your application?
> Thanks very much




Noone is with CO, look at my timeline you next after me,, i start 7th week today,, nt sure whats happening but really look like it will tak exact 8 week till last day~!!


----------



## J4nE

DinaliDavid said:


> Actually , it is technically referred to as a moral obligation and not a legal one. HOWEVER - you did sign a document making a promise so it would be frowned upon. PLUS while they probably won't be able cancel your visa (not certain about this), you will most likely be denied citizenship when the time comes. There will most likely be other issues with red tape and general disciplinary measures. Since you signed a promise - they probably would be able to take legal action as well.
> That being said - IF you can prove beyond a doubt that you have made a genuine effort to find a job for a reasonable period of time (say 3 months???) and you couldn't but you HAVE been given a job in another state - then you can take your case to the state office and they will clear the way for you to go.
> In my case, I am so grateful for the sponsorship which has made it possible for me to leave Sri Lanka and go to Aussie that I don't think I will ever move to a different state - unless my family is starving in that state, of course


Have you been assigned to a CO yet??


----------



## mithu93ku

DinaliDavid said:


> The only thing is - I don't really mind - I would probably drive myself nuts checking on the page every few minutes.....plus it was a stress free process - they did most of the work - so it's a mixed bag. I guess if you have the time you may as well go it on your own and save the money - but in my case i didnt have the time (part of the reason i want to get out of here) - so I found that this worked best for me.


They do very little for you! You are giving everything to them and at the same time spending a lot of time to prepare your documents. So you have no time, is not justifiable in the case of your visa application process! Your agent is only uploading and typing your information, if your case is not critical one! Now you are not able to check your status as your agent is not giving you any access to it. If you are happy with this I am nobody to say any words to you! 

Cheers!


----------



## icriding

DinaliDavid said:


> Actually , it is technically referred to as a moral obligation and not a legal one. HOWEVER - you did sign a document making a promise so it would be frowned upon. PLUS while they probably won't be able cancel your visa (not certain about this), you will most likely be denied citizenship when the time comes. There will most likely be other issues with red tape and general disciplinary measures. Since you signed a promise - they probably would be able to take legal action as well.
> That being said - IF you can prove beyond a doubt that you have made a genuine effort to find a job for a reasonable period of time (say 3 months???) and you couldn't but you HAVE been given a job in another state - then you can take your case to the state office and they will clear the way for you to go.
> In my case, I am so grateful for the sponsorship which has made it possible for me to leave Sri Lanka and go to Aussie that I don't think I will ever move to a different state - unless my family is starving in that state, of course


State Governments usually ask you to submit a Proof of Commitment Statement and sometimes also ask you to demonstrate Proof of Funds to ensure that you can stay afloat for 2 years.

You will be in breach of your visa rules if you move to another state and live and work there when you have been sponsored by a particular state government requiring your expertise there...

I cannot comment on the consequences of breaching your visa rules.

But why risk it?

When it comes to specific cases, you cannot generalize the decisions taken by the DIAC ...


----------



## DinaliDavid

mimfarook said:


> Guys as far as I know.. It will affect your citizenship application if you do not serve this period at the nominated state.. You will have to complete two years at the state before being eligible for citizenship.. This is what I heard.. Maybe am wrong..


YUP definitely - your PR won't be taken away but you won't be given citizenship - UNLESS you moved states because you had just cause like your family is starving and you have been got a job in another state AND you INFORM the state office and do it the right way (see my message above)


----------



## DinaliDavid

mimfarook said:


> Guys as far as I know.. It will affect your citizenship application if you do not serve this period at the nominated state.. You will have to complete two years at the state before being eligible for citizenship.. This is what I heard.. Maybe am wrong..


HOWEVER< it is unlikely you would not be able to find a job as unemployment in WA is a whole % point lower than the national average. You are more likely to find it harder to find jobs in other states.


----------



## icriding

DinaliDavid said:


> YUP definitely - your PR won't be taken away but you won't be given citizenship - UNLESS you moved states because you had just cause like your family is starving and you have been got a job in another state AND you INFORM the state office and do it the right way (see my message above)


Moving to another State will be in breach of your signed declaration for sure.

Not sure if this translates to having a citizenship application refused.

States keep track of applicants over the first two years. And from what I hear on the forum, provide a letter at the end of two years indicating that the applicant has fulfilled the obligation to living in that state for two years.

_"Originally Posted by divyap View Post
My brother did the following and aftr 2 yrs, he was declared to satisfy state sponsorship obligation.. He was on 176 visa which is equivalent to 190 now.

1st 9 months in Victoria..

Then he returned to India for 6 months..

Then he returned to Victoria..

After 24 months(including 6 months in India), he received mail from vic govt stating that he has successfully fulfilled the obligation..

And once during his stay in India, he received the routine monitor program mail from Vic govt for which he honestly replied that he was staying in India..


So for the first 2 years you must stay and work in ur sponsoring state or any other country but not any other state other than the sponsoring state..

Regards.."_


----------



## DinaliDavid

gaurav7172 said:


> if your agent gives you the TRN password, then you can easily download the grant letter and you might not pay the agent. Thats why they don't give you the password. But my agent Manoj Palwe from Pune is really very good. I only paid him 40K initially and he didn't even ask me a single penny after that but kept sending me every mail from case officer, gave me all ids and passwords and even gave concession. Such good regd MARA agents r hard to find. And yesterday I paid his full fees. So If there is trust between agent and client then they will share every detail with you. Otherwise you pay them and take the grant.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


yea - i thought it must be something like that......i don't mind. i'd drive myself crazy either way - not seeing the page is maddening but so would seeing the page be so.
I have to say though - my agent has not yet collected her money for the state sponsorship and EOI yet....so she has a lot to lose.


----------



## Australia1

Maestro2013 said:


> Med & PCC request is always a good sign. Just hang in there yr almost at the finish line.:fingerscrossed:


Thanks for the inspiring words. Finishing line seems like a horizon, closer you go distance seems to be the same .... lol. Good luck with your case.


----------



## DinaliDavid

rockerwin said:


> To me it seems that June applicants are now getting CO allocated and grants being issued. Any one from April / may applicants still waiting for grant ?


Yup - I applied in MAy - still waiting -and watching while loads of June applicants have already got grants!!! :Cry:


----------



## DinaliDavid

wifi said:


> Hello Guys
> I have been reading the questions here but unfortunately i dont have enough time to respond to the questions, but thankfully most of the members are doing a great job to help others. Here is a summary of some answers, according to best of my knowledge that i can help with
> 
> 1. Most agents do not give the passwords to applicants to log in to the Evisa because they mostly use the same password for all of their clients.
> 
> 2. You can only check the status of your application by logging on in the link below with your TRN and password
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> 3. Dont rush to make any decisions by just reading a couple of posts in this forum, do your research first. Know the rules, visit the official websites read the information uploaded there
> 
> 4. Always try to front load your Form 80, PCC and Medicals to expedite the processing of your visa application. If someone got away without uploading Form 80, does not mean you shouldnt do the same thing. Its just a form, fill it and upload it.
> 
> 5. The only way you can know about the exact status of your medicals is the correspondence with your case officer. Dont rely or get worried about the links appearing and disappearing in the evisa page.
> 
> 6. No two cases are same, no two case officers are same, so everyone has a different scenario. We can and will never know the exact processing arrangements, priorities and timelines of a certain visa applications
> 
> 7. Everyone has to wait and be patient.
> 
> Thanks all for reading. Wish you all a very swift processing of your cases


Thanks for that.....Concise and useful


----------



## DinaliDavid

gaurav7172 said:


> they will not share the passwords as you can download the grant letter from the site without paying them. but my agent shared every detail including passwords. its a matter of trust guys.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Yes also, some of them have the same password for all their clients - so they cannot give it out


----------



## DinaliDavid

Shafqat Baig said:


> And also its 5 weeks now but CO is not allocated.. I apllied on 13th June


Hey don't worry - he/she probably can't give you the password because you would then have access to the info of other clients too ( see message above) - at least you know he/she is better able to do this than you since they are qualified to do it.


----------



## DinaliDavid

Shafqat Baig said:


> Thanx Hyd786
> Juz called DIAC and waited alot on hold but Wohoooo the operator told me U have been assigned a CO... But i wonder my Agent didnt tell me yet as i asked my Agent a few dayz bak n he said that your case officer has not assigned yet coz we didnt get any notification from the case officer.


Sometimes they are silent and the only way to find out is to call them and check. That's what happened in my case - we didn't hear anything till my agent called and was told CO was allocated more than a week earlier


----------



## DinaliDavid

pradinlr said:


> Hello Frnds
> 
> Finally got email... this email is the the most valued email I have received so far in my life. YEAH RECEIVED
> >>>>>> GRANT LETTER FROM DIAC>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> I will remember this day in my life forever.
> 
> Friends, thank you so much for your support which you guys have provided to me. I wish heartfully that every one in this forum should receive good news very soon. and wishing you all very good luck.
> 
> 
> Here is my time line.
> -------------------------
> 
> Subclass: 190
> NSW state sponsorship applied: 29th Jan 2013
> SS Approval: 17th May
> Visa Lodged: 7th June
> CO allocated: 14th July
> Grant: Thu, Jul 18, 2013 4:31:21 AM IST
> 
> 
> Cheers


congrats - another June applicant bites the dust


----------



## josh.machine

Done with wifes PCC yesterday surprisingly took only 1.5hrs! Next in line is wifes medicals and then the wait begins


----------



## surinsin

Maestro2013 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any one who lodged in May and got the visa (189 or 190)? Silent readers, please chip in with your experiences.
> 
> It seems the entire process seems to have slowed down
> 
> Good luck to all.


Here is my detail with no Grant 
Point: 65
Application Lodged: 28th Apr'13
Co : 20th may
Medicals and all documents 4th Jun
Grant : no news

I tried calling DIAC number almost 1000 time in a day but number is always busy. Can anyone suggest how can I reach them and what time should I call to have better chances. 
Please Suggest.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## judechu

ivetka233 said:


> Noone is with CO, look at my timeline you next after me,, i start 7th week today,, nt sure whats happening but really look like it will tak exact 8 week till last day~!!


Hi thanks for ur reply. I've been looking through earlier posts and saw someone who lodged on 25 may got allocated with a CO on 11 July. This seems to be the latest i found at the moment. 
I'm not so sure how do they count 8 weeks. So lets say if I applied on a Wednesday, should I count until the 8th Wednesday to expect a CO?


----------



## DinaliDavid

icriding said:


> State Governments usually ask you to submit a Proof of Commitment Statement and sometimes also ask you to demonstrate Proof of Funds to ensure that you can stay afloat for 2 years.
> 
> You will be in breach of your visa rules if you move to another state and live and work there when you have been sponsored by a particular state government requiring your expertise there...
> 
> I cannot comment on the consequences of breaching your visa rules.
> 
> But why risk it?
> 
> When it comes to specific cases, you cannot generalize the decisions taken by the DIAC ...


I was asked to demonstrate proof of funds for 3-months. Not that I have any desire to go anywhere other than WA.....but for argument sake, you can get permission from the state to go if you have a genuine problem - they are just as keen that migrants flourish and do well as we migrants are. But leaving the state in any other way EXCEPT with permission from the state is wrong and will result in consequences for sure as you say


----------



## ivetka233

judechu said:


> Hi thanks for ur reply. I've been looking through earlier posts and saw someone who lodged on 25 may got allocated with a CO on 11 July. This seems to be the latest i found at the moment.
> I'm not so sure how do they count 8 weeks. So lets say if I applied on a Wednesday, should I count until the 8th Wednesday to expect a CO?



yes, from wednesday till wednesday. Yes i saw 190 visa,, going pretty smooth in June grants...but 189 none of get grant or co from june invitations. So caunt 8 weeks ,, hopefully will start this move fast


----------



## ivetka233

surinsin said:


> Here is my detail with no Grant
> Point: 65
> Application Lodged: 28th Apr'13
> Co : 20th may
> Medicals and all documents 4th Jun
> Grant : no news
> 
> I tried calling DIAC number almost 1000 time in a day but number is always busy. Can anyone suggest how can I reach them and what time should I call to have better chances.
> Please Suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.






try this number- 1300 364 613, wait online 30 min minimum,,,,,will get you somewhere.


----------



## ivetka233

HOW can sb get grnt on Saturday or Sunday ,, do CO officers works on weekend? Saw on one of the people signature....how that can happen?


----------



## samisgk

*Got Invitation .. Planning to lodge Visa!*

Dear Friends,

I have joined ExpatForum recently and this is my first post. I think this platform is great for people like us to share information that can benefit each other.

I got invitation for 189 on 15th July. I am planning to lodge VISA by 1st August. Could anybody suggest me what can i do to arrange a credit card with over Rs. 3 lac limit as my cc has only 1.5 lac limt ???

Also, how much time it would take for CO to be assigned ????

What all forms should i submit as part of 189 Visa Application ?????

Thanks in Advance everybody!!

Cheers!!

Sami



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SYSTEMS ANALYST/ 189 | ACS - 20th May 2013 | IELTS 4th July 2013 - 7 in each | EOI Submitted - 6th July 2013 | Invitation - 15th July 2013 | Visa Application - 1st Aug 2013 (tentative) | CO - :fingerscrossed: | VISA - :ranger: | Australia lane: - Hopefully Next year Feb


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> HOW can sb get grnt on Saturday or Sunday ,, do CO officers works on weekend? Saw on one of the people signature....how that can happen?


That CO probably the outsourced one (from other country outside AUS or from other planet) ! for OZ dont expect them to work during weekend, they are notoriously well-known for that. Thats why there is opportunity for immigrant. 

Ive been working for more than 1 year and start getting used to that.


----------



## samisgk

*189 visa club - 2013*

Dear Friends,

I have joined ExpatForum recently and this is my first post. I think this platform is great for people like us to share information that can benefit each other.

I am starting this new thread specifically for 189 VISA seekers so that here we can discuss all the stuff related to 189 Visa Specifically. Lets get started.

I got invitation for 189 on 15th July. I am planning to lodge VISA by 1st August. Could anybody suggest me what can i do to arrange a credit card with over Rs. 3 lac limit as my cc has only 1.5 lac limt ???

Also, how much time it would take for CO to be assigned ????

What all forms should i submit as part of 189 Visa Application ?????

Thanks in Advance everybody!!

Cheers!!

Sami



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SYSTEMS ANALYST/ 189 | ACS - 20th May 2013 | IELTS 4th July 2013 - 7 in each | EOI Submitted - 6th July 2013 | Invitation - 15th July 2013 | Visa Application - 1st Aug 2013 (tentative) | CO - | VISA - | Australia - Hopefully Next year Feb


----------



## saintkamy

saintkamy said:


> Hi all
> I have done my meds on 15july emedical center uploaded the result on 17july but my co asked for meds on 18 n changed the status of evidence of health to requested
> I talked to emedical center n they insist reports have been uploaded
> N have also emailed the co about it
> 2days have gone by n still status is same n organize your meds link is still appearing
> What could be the matter


Mates my eMedical information sheets or the referral letter now shows as follows: Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.
Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing.
If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) has considered your case.
Health Case Status
This health case was submitted to DIAC on 17 Jul 2013.
501 Medical Examination Completed
Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed

But I don't see reports uploaded any where, anybody know who will upload the reports? CO or someone form heath department?


----------



## icriding

saintkamy said:


> Mates my eMedical information sheets or the referral letter now shows as follows: Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.
> Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing.
> If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) has considered your case.
> Health Case Status
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on 17 Jul 2013.
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 707 HIV test Completed
> 
> But I don't see reports uploaded any where, anybody know who will upload the reports? CO or someone form heath department?


Your Panel Clinic will upload the results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed. 

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Centre within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

As outlined in your notification above, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...

Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## saintkamy

icriding said:


> Your Panel Clinic will upload the results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.
> 
> As outlined in your notification above, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


So it means the panel clinic have given the results? Im getting confused cause clinic says they have delivered reports to diac but CO emailed me for them next day. N there is no notification on my portal keeping in mind that meds were done 15 n submitted on 17jul


----------



## icriding

saintkamy said:


> So it means the panel clinic have given the results? Im getting confused cause clinic says they have delivered reports to diac but CO emailed me for them next day. N there is no notification on my portal.


Have patience! 

When was a request for your medicals made?

A request may have been made prior to your case officer receiving the results your Health Examination.


----------



## josh.machine

One query, i do not have form 16 for my years of work in India. Since i have left the company it is increasingly difficult for me to acquire them for the period of 2004-2010. I have attached the salary slips and bank statement though. Pls tell me if that would suffice.


----------



## saintkamy

icriding said:


> Have patience!
> 
> When did your case officer request for your medicals?
> 
> A request may have been made prior to the processing of the results your Health Examination.


That's the tricky part. The results were submitted on 17 july around 8pm aus time, n got the mail 18july morning around 10am aus time.
Mate is there some processing tym of diac for health reports?


----------



## icriding

saintkamy said:


> That's the tricky part. The results were submitted on around 17 july 8pm aus time, n got the mail 18july morning around 10am.
> Mate is there some processing tym of diac for health reports?


It appears that request for medicals may have been made prior to your case officer receiving the results your Health Examination. 

As mentioned earlier, most results are assessed by the Health Operations Centre within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

Once again, Have patience!


----------



## J4nE

Icriding..!!

Could you please help: 

Form 80, employment history, I just graduated Dec last year, so what employment far back I need to fill in my employment history??? including my part time jobs before or not?? I've never had any other employment outside australia..


----------



## saintkamy

icriding said:


> It appears that request for medicals may have been made prior to your case officer receiving the results your Health Examination.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, most results are assessed by the Health Operations Centre within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.
> 
> Once again, Have patience!


Thanks a lot, now it makes sense


----------



## icriding

samisgk said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have joined ExpatForum recently and this is my first post. I think this platform is great for people like us to share information that can benefit each other.
> 
> I am starting this new thread specifically for 189 VISA seekers so that here we can discuss all the stuff related to 189 Visa Specifically. Lets get started.
> 
> I got invitation for 189 on 15th July. I am planning to lodge VISA by 1st August. Could anybody suggest me what can i do to arrange a credit card with over Rs. 3 lac limit as my cc has only 1.5 lac limt ???
> 
> Also, how much time it would take for CO to be assigned ????
> 
> What all forms should i submit as part of 189 Visa Application ?????
> 
> Thanks in Advance everybody!!
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Sami
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> SYSTEMS ANALYST/ 189 | ACS - 20th May 2013 | IELTS 4th July 2013 - 7 in each | EOI Submitted - 6th July 2013 | Invitation - 15th July 2013 | Visa Application - 1st Aug 2013 (tentative) | CO - | VISA - | Australia - Hopefully Next year Feb




With regards to a 189 visa application,

Your case officer will be allocated within 8 weeks of application lodgement and will contact you via email if required. 

Source: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Here is the list of certified documents I uploaded after lodging my 190 visa application. Other than a State Nomination Invite, which is issued automatically on SkillSelect, the list of documents required should be identical. 

1. Passport Biodata Page+Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. VETASSESS Skills Assessment Letter
4. VETASSESS Points Test Advice Letter
5. India PCC
6. Australia PCC
7. BSc Degree Transcripts+Graduation Certificate
8. Msc Degree Transcripts+Graduation Certificate
9. PhD Graduation Statement+Graduation Certificate
10. Employment Statement of Service
11. Employment Payslip History (PAYG)

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## icriding

J4nE said:


> Icriding..!!
> 
> Could you please help:
> 
> Form 80, employment history, I just graduated Dec last year, so what employment far back I need to fill in my employment history??? including my part time jobs before or not?? I've never had any other employment outside australia..



*Q 47. Give details of all employment including periods of unemployment.*

What have you been doing since you graduated last December?

It appears that you have been working full time. Include dates for employment since you graduated.

I am of the opinion that is *not* necessary to include details of part time employment you were engaged in while still studying. 

Provided there were no long gaps other than University Recess periods in between.

But to be safe, you can do so, if you have the details.

It is important to have "Statement and Service Letters" and "PaySlip" advice as evidence for Employment Periods that was used to claim Points for migration.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## ivetka233

Jonathan1980 said:


> That CO probably the outsourced one (from other country outside AUS or from other planet) ! for OZ dont expect them to work during weekend, they are notoriously well-known for that. Thats why there is opportunity for immigrant.
> 
> Ive been working for more than 1 year and start getting used to that.




So how come it hapenned? Even people getting Co during weekend in 190 forum, please have a look.


----------



## icriding

ivetka233 said:


> So how come it hapenned? Even people getting Co during weekend in 190 forum, please have a look.


*Have Patience People!*

Case Officers are Human Beings Too.

A majority of applications are *processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.* 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 3-6 months of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A case officer can only process you application further, if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.

More info on allocation dates and processing time frames here:

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Client Service Charter

Rather than pondering raising relevant issues of Case Officers being outsourced or not willing to work on weekends, you should devote time to ensure that you have completed all Immigration requirements. 

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## J4nE

icriding said:


> *Q 47. Give details of all employment including periods of unemployment.*
> 
> What have you been doing since you graduated last December?
> 
> It appears that you have been working full time. Include dates for employment since you graduated.
> 
> I am of the opinion that is *not* necessary to include details of part time employment you were engaged in while still studying.
> 
> Provided there were no long gaps other than University Recess periods in between.
> 
> But to be safe, you can do so, if you have the details.
> 
> It is important to have "Statement and Service Letters" and "PaySlip" advice as evidence for Employment Periods that was used to claim Points for migration.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Your reply makes perfect sense...

I've work at marion shopping centre (at two different shops) from Oct 07-Dec 09.
Then as Tutor at uni AUG 11 to Nov 11, full time as lab tech Nov 11 to Dec 12, Aug 12 to Nov 12 tutor at uni,Dec 12-Feb 13 full time as intern metallurgist; Feb 13- current full time process engineer....

From Aug 07 till Dec 12, I've been in fundation course and uni full time in AU...
And I said all my full time employments are my degree related, but didn't claim any points for them. 

So what do you reckon? Just include all to play save?


----------



## rockerwin

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, Just now I came to know that one of our forum member got grant.
> 
> Visa Lodged: 7th June
> CO allocated: 15th July
> Grant : 18th July
> 
> DIAC gave appx one year time to come there (from the date of PCC )
> 
> He is a offshore applicant. Can any body got the grant so fast. can you people share a excel sheet . It will be helpful.


From date of PCC or date of Medical, as per my understanding its Medical which is valid for 1 Year, similar to Canada


----------



## icriding

J4nE said:


> Your reply makes perfect sense...
> 
> I've work at marion shopping centre (at two different shops) from Oct 07-Dec 09.
> Then as Tutor at uni AUG 11 to Nov 11, full time as lab tech Nov 11 to Dec 12, Aug 12 to Nov 12 tutor at uni,Dec 12-Feb 13 full time as intern metallurgist; Feb 13- current full time process engineer....
> 
> From Aug 07 till Dec 12, I've been in fundation course and uni full time in AU...
> And I said all my full time employments are my degree related, but didn't claim any points for them.
> 
> So what do you reckon? Just include all to play save?


Since you have the dates and details, no harm in including the information. 

You can also request for a Statement of Service and PAYG PaySlip advice from you HR-Department for your current full time employment and keep it at hand, just in case.

It wont take much effort on your part to obtain these documents from your Australian Employer.

Many on this forum cannot foresee the grounds on which Case Officers request for documents 

If certain document can be obtained without much effort, you should make an effort to get them. Speeds up processing in case a request is made.


----------



## J4nE

icriding said:


> Since you have the dates and details, no harm in including the information.
> 
> You can also request for a Statement of Service and PAYG PaySlip advice from you HR-Department for your current full time employment and keep it at hand, just in case.
> 
> It wont take much effort on your part to obtain these documents from your Australian Employer.
> 
> Many on this forum cannot foresee the grounds on which Case Officers request for documents
> 
> If certain document can be obtained without much effort, you should make an effort to get them. Speeds up processing in case a request is made.


THanks !!

Is there a standard format for the Statement of Service? If there is where can I find it?


----------



## icriding

rockerwin said:


> From date of PCC or date of Medical, as per my understanding its Medical which is valid for 1 Year, similar to Canada


To the best of my knowledge,

Your initial entry date will correspond to the date on which your PCC was issued.

Regarding the processing of visa applications, Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue. 

Hope this information helps

All the best with your application

Icriding


----------



## kn.bushan

*Alternative payment method for visa application.*

Hi All,

The credit card that i hold doesn't have a creit limit of 2,75,000 rs required for visa payment. Is there any other payment mode by which i could make the payment?
Early responses would be appreciated.

Regards,
Bushan.


----------



## icriding

J4nE said:


> THanks !!
> 
> Is there a standard format for the Statement of Service? If there is where can I find it?


Just contact your HR-Dept with a request for a "Statement of Service" letter for immigration purposes.

They generally have a ready to use template for such purposes.

But for your reference, the following information is required:

1. The position held.
2. The exact period of employment.
3. The required working hours per week.
4. The salary earned.
5. Whether the employment was full-time or part-time.
5. Whether that employment was permanent or temporary.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## icriding

kn.bushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The credit card that i hold doesn't have a creit limit of 2,75,000 rs required for visa payment. Is there any other payment mode by which i could make the payment?
> Early responses would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Bushan.


This is a common difficulty encountered by Indian and other offshore applicants.

If you have friends/family in Australia, they can pay on your behalf. 

Otherwise more info here: How to Pay

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## J4nE

icriding said:


> Just contact your HR-Dept with a request for a "Statement of Service" letter for immigration purposes.
> 
> They generally have a ready to use template for such purposes.
> 
> But for your reference, the following information is required:
> 
> 1. The position held.
> 2. The exact period of employment.
> 3. The required working hours per week.
> 4. The salary earned.
> 5. Whether the employment was full-time or part-time.
> 5. Whether that employment was permanent or temporary.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Aren't all this info in the employment contract? I have a official AU contract that covers everything above, and I have scanned and uploaded, do I still have to get a Statement of Service letter?


----------



## Praise

J4nE said:


> Aren't all this info in the employment contract? I have a official AU contract that covers everything above, and I have scanned and uploaded, do I still have to get a Statement of Service letter?


Main Duties Handled (4 or 5 points atleast) also shall be included in the service letter


----------



## Praise

DinaliDavid said:


> I was asked to demonstrate proof of funds for 3-months. Not that I have any desire to go anywhere other than WA.....but for argument sake, you can get permission from the state to go if you have a genuine problem - they are just as keen that migrants flourish and do well as we migrants are. But leaving the state in any other way EXCEPT with permission from the state is wrong and will result in consequences for sure as you say



Ca you please tell, who is asking the proof of fund, State Govt or DIAC ?


----------



## J4nE

Praise said:


> Main Duties Handled (4 or 5 points atleast) also shall be included in the service letter


There's job description and daily duties in the contract as well..


----------



## icriding

J4nE said:


> Aren't all this info in the employment contract? I have a official AU contract that covers everything above, and I have scanned and uploaded, do I still have to get a Statement of Service letter?


To the best of my knowledge, a contract is what you will do/are expected to do and the terms and conditions of the contract. 

A Statement of Service is proof of you having fulfilled those expectations .


----------



## killerbee82

Icriding,


My meds were done on 1 July and uploaded 7th July since then I have link still up, and the organize your health link print information sheet says the following 

Your e medical has been submitted to diac.......


Status: your medical case has been submitted on July 7

All the tests are showing as completed 


Does this mean finalized, I don't have a CO yet


----------



## icriding

killerbee82 said:


> Icriding,
> 
> 
> My meds were done on 1 July and uploaded 7th July since then I have link still up, and the organize your health link print information sheet says the following
> 
> Your e medical has been submitted to diac.......
> 
> 
> Status: your medical case has been submitted on July 7
> 
> All the tests are showing as completed
> 
> 
> Does this mean finalized, I don't have a CO yet


Your Panel Clinic will upload the results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...

Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## mithu93ku

Is there any e-mail address to ask about my CO assigned or not? Calling DIAC is costly as well as time consuming. Already I am in five weeks since my application lodged.


----------



## icriding

mithu93ku said:


> Is there any e-mail address to ask about my CO assigned or not? Calling DIAC is costly as well as time consuming. Already I am in five weeks since my application lodged.


Calling the DIAC is indeed expensive. 

What will you achieve by getting to know and contacting your case officer? 

A case officer can only process your application further, if you are next in line and if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements. 

*A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. *

*Case Officers are Human Beings Too.* 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer. 

*Have Patience!*


----------



## mithu93ku

icriding said:


> Calling the DIAC is indeed expensive.
> 
> What will you achieve by getting to know and contacting your case officer?
> 
> A case officer can only process you application further, if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.
> 
> *A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.  *
> 
> *Case Officers are Human Beings Too.*
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> *Have Patience!*


Thanks for long reply. I can't complete my meds without CO. I think you can understand seeing my signature.
Thanks again!


----------



## icriding

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks for long reply. I can't complete my meds without CO. I think you can understand seeing my signature.
> Thanks again!


Once you lodge your 190 Visa application, you will find a link to Print the "Organize your medicals" letter and undertake the health check.

You can undertake your medicals after printing the letter and organizing a health examination at the recommended Panel Clinic.

*The results of Heath examinations are generally valid for a year *

Once you lodge your 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks.

* A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.*

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## mithu93ku

icriding said:


> Once you lodge your 190 Visa application, you will find a link to Print the "Organize your medicals" letter and undertake the health check.
> 
> You can undertake your medicals after printing the letter and organizing a health examination at the recommended Panel Clinic.
> 
> *The results of Heath examinations are generally valid for a year *
> 
> Once you lodge your 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thanks again! See my thread *"Organise your health examinations" -Please advise me* . Hope you will consider why I am so anxious about my dearest CO.


----------



## mindfreak

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks again! See my thread *"Organise your health examinations" -Please advise me* . Hope you will consider why I am so anxious about my dearest CO.


if you don't have the referral letter, you can simply give them your TRN number and that should do it! Atleast it would save you time while you're waiting for CO allocation.


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> if you don't have the referral letter, you can simply give them your TRN number and that should do it! Atleast it would save you time while you're waiting for CO allocation.


_The below statement means that once a case officer is allocated to your case they will then make a determination if you and your child are required to undergo medicals. At this stage only your spouse can undergo medicals until the determination has been decided upon._
Is it not a warning for that?!


----------



## icriding

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks again! See my thread *"Organise your health examinations" -Please advise me* . Hope you will consider why I am so anxious about my dearest CO.


Hello mithu93ku,

I sincerely apologize for my previous comment on "Having Patience"

It seems that you have received official advice from Health.strategies to wait for your case officer to make a decision regarding the organizing of your medicals.

I think you should follow that advice.

Have faith, a majority of applicants who have lodged a 190 visa application, have had their case officer allocated within 5 weeks.

Icriding


----------



## josh.machine

josh.machine said:


> One query, i do not have form 16 for my years of work in India. Since i have left the company it is increasingly difficult for me to acquire them for the period of 2004-2010. I have attached the salary slips and bank statement though. Pls tell me if that would suffice.


bump


----------



## mindfreak

mithu93ku said:


> _The below statement means that once a case officer is allocated to your case they will then make a determination if you and your child are required to undergo medicals. At this stage only your spouse can undergo medicals until the determination has been decided upon._
> Is it not a warning for that?!


yeah I didnt realise that until now, would be better just to wait a few more days then. On a positive note, its gonna be exactly 5 weeks for you next wednesday!!


----------



## mindfreak

hey guys, I just observed that a link has magically popped up on my eVisa file attachment page "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"

has anyone else observed this and does this have any significance apart from uploading the form 80(ofcourse!)? 

This surprisingly comes up today after I already uploaded my form 80 yesterday (what a coincidence!). Lemme know what ya think


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> hey guys, I just observed that a link has magically popped up on my eVisa file attachment page "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> has anyone else observed this and does this have any significance apart from uploading the form 80(ofcourse!)?
> 
> This surprisingly comes up today after I already uploaded my form 80 yesterday (what a coincidence!). Lemme know what ya think


These links appear and disappear, possibly when the system undergoes scheduled maintenance.

I have had the medical link disappear for an entire weekend only to reappear on Monday morning! 

Don't worry, check again later and have patience

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> yeah I didnt realise that until now, would be better just to wait a few more days then. On a positive note, its gonna be exactly 5 weeks for you next wednesday!!


Thanks Icriding and mindfreak!


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> hey guys, I just observed that a link has magically popped up on my eVisa file attachment page "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> has anyone else observed this and does this have any significance apart from uploading the form 80(ofcourse!)?
> 
> This surprisingly comes up today after I already uploaded my form 80 yesterday (what a coincidence!). Lemme know what ya think


Never heard before! You are a lucky person!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> So how come it hapenned? Even people getting Co during weekend in 190 forum, please have a look.


Grant email was setup to sent automatically not by human. CO just hit the button of approval and system will generate email with all details. 

Machine has designated time to send email out. Like gmail, I can plan to send email anytime in the future w/o me physically there. 

OZ is never known for working hard, they are known for playing and enjoying life hard. One day you become OZ and you will be the same . They could work smart but Productivity is not in their dictionary so dont ask why they are so slow.


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> These links appear and disappear, possibly when the system undergoes scheduled maintenance.
> 
> I have had the medical link disappear for an entire weekend only to reappear on Monday morning!
> 
> Don't worry, check again later and have patience
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


haha do these links keep reappearing and disappearing even post your visa grant? unbelievable!


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> haha do these links keep reappearing and disappearing even post your visa grant? unbelievable!


No this was prior to the grant of my Visa.

I know it is an excruciating wait. But Hang On!  

I have been at the emotional state at which you guys are now...

Every Monday began with anticipation and every Friday 5 PM, ended with disappointment.

One day you will all be in Australia and these emotions will be reversed.

Every Monday morning will be drab and every Friday 5 PM will begin with anticipation of the weekend! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> No this was prior to the grant of my Visa.
> 
> I know it is an excruciating wait. But Hang On!
> 
> I have been at the emotional state at which you guys are now...
> 
> Every Monday began with anticipation and every Friday 5 PM, ended with disappointment.
> 
> One day you will all be in Australia and these emotions will be reversed.
> 
> *Every Monday morning will be drab and every Friday 5 PM will begin with anticipation of the weekend! :clap2::clap2::clap2:*


Very well aware of that feeling mate, have lived in Australia for 5 years but came back to India post graduation, only to realise that I've got to get back!


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> Very well aware of that feeling mate, have lived in Australia for 5 years but came back to India post graduation, only to realise that I've got to get back!


Really??

We are in a similar situation. I am now in India after 5.7 years. 

Now going back in September.


----------



## SailOZ

mindfreak said:


> hey guys, I just observed that a link has magically popped up on my eVisa file attachment page "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> has anyone else observed this and does this have any significance apart from uploading the form 80(ofcourse!)?
> 
> This surprisingly comes up today after I already uploaded my form 80 yesterday (what a coincidence!). Lemme know what ya think


this is totally new. wait for other's comments

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rahul897

chaitanyasha said:


> Did you get your grant? VEVO is only to verify your grant details. What refernce type are you using to access VEVO


hi how r u ,when do u plan to come to sydney


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> Really??
> 
> We are in a similar situation. I am now in India after 5.7 years.
> 
> Now going back in September.


hi5 to that! I am taking the first flight available post my visa grant, been back home for almost 4 months now, raring to go back! 

heading back to Melbourne i presume?


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> hi5 to that! I am taking the first flight available post my visa grant, been back home for almost 4 months now, raring to go back!
> 
> heading back to Melbourne i presume?


It is awkward to be in India after so long. Old friends have moved on with their lives and have their own set of priorities. People here think differently too. 

I feel like a stranger and temporary visitor in my birth country

Was in Sydney for the last 5.7 years. Now need to move to Victoria for 2 yrs to honor sponsorship obligations.

Will be heading to Melbourne in September. Now organizing accommodation and applying for jobs. Living in OzLand unemployed is very expensive!

All the best to both of us!


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> It is awkward to be in India after so long. Old friends have moved on with their lives and have their own set of priorities. People here think differently too.
> 
> I feel like a stranger and temporary visitor in my birth country
> 
> Was in Sydney for the last 5.7 years. Now need to move to Victoria for 2 yrs to honor sponsorship obligations.
> 
> Will be heading to Melbourne in September. Now organizing accommodation and applying for jobs. Living in OzLand unemployed is very expensive!
> 
> All the best to both of us!


Absolutely agree! After having lived in OZ for so long, it feels more foreign to live here in India (never thought I'd say that), oh well...

good luck buddy hope it all pans out quite well for you!


----------



## ivetka233

Jonathan1980 said:


> Grant email was setup to sent automatically not by human. CO just hit the button of approval and system will generate email with all details.
> 
> Machine has designated time to send email out. Like gmail, I can plan to send email anytime in the future w/o me physically there.
> 
> OZ is never known for working hard, they are known for playing and enjoying life hard. One day you become OZ and you will be the same . They could work smart but Productivity is not in their dictionary so dont ask why they are so slow.



I do understand how is to work here,, i do work currently with tax office, and is really relaxed way,,


----------



## ivetka233

what if you not get CO till end of 8 week? what to do?


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> I do understand how is to work here,, i do work currently with tax office, and is really relaxed way,,


Wao, I can ask you with tax question hehe ! How to maximize my tax return or why the hell tax officer is working so slow to return my money


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> what if you not get CO till end of 8 week? what to do?


Next time if there is a CO ask you to help with their tax, just make them wait like what you have suffered


----------



## ivetka233

Jonathan1980 said:


> Wao, I can ask you with tax question hehe ! How to maximize my tax return or why the hell tax officer is working so slow to return my money



it takes only 2 weeks to refund money,, now there is no checques sent so even faster,, max money? max. expenses lol


----------



## ivetka233

Jonathan1980 said:


> Next time if there is a CO ask you to help with their tax, just make them wait like what you have suffered


you funny,


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> it takes only 2 weeks to refund money,, now there is no checques sent so even faster,, max money? max. expenses lol


This is outrageous, only two weeks, these tax office are not human, given the fact that everyone have to file tax. How could ATO treat human inhuman like that ?

Could you tax office move to immigration dept to lend some help ?


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> Absolutely agree! After having lived in OZ for so long, it feels more foreign to live here in India (never thought I'd say that), oh well...
> 
> good luck buddy hope it all pans out quite well for you!


I still think it would be good to come back to India after 10-15 years and work at a managerial position, where your overseas work experience is an asset. 

That way your skills can make difference in India and you are not be labelled as a Traitor.

The quality of life in India has improved considerably over the last decade. In fact here in Mumbai you can have almost the same quality of life and perhaps even better, depending on where you live and your pay package. I also think India is a better country to retire in.

That is if we can adjust after so many years away...


----------



## ivetka233

Jonathan1980 said:


> This is outrageous, only two weeks, these tax office are not human, given the fact that everyone have to file tax. How could ATO treat human inhuman like that ?
> 
> Could you tax office move to immigration dept to lend some help ?


hehe yes after you longe you have return in 2 weeks, is done everything,, even you do mistakes, there is same way lot of case officers working and you ind. tax return or BAS goes through 3 level checkings,, so mistakes can be still picked up.


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> hehe yes after you longe you have return in 2 weeks, is done everything,, even you do mistakes, there is same way lot of case officers working and you ind. tax return or BAS goes through 3 level checkings,, so mistakes can be still picked up.


Great to know, 

My question is : will the tax be higher for PR or 457 ? Can you answer that ? 

Thanks


----------



## ivetka233

what i am on test? lol depends what you fill in when you apply on beg with company is case to case


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> what i am on test? lol depends what you fill in when you apply on beg with company is case to case


Okie I think I believe you are working with tax. 

Because usually I dont get any clear answer if I ask a tax officer any issue about tax . And someone does not work with tax usually answer very thoroughly...

Also tax office is usually impatient of anything , so another sign.


----------



## saintkamy

Can someone tell what that suppose to mean now?

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


----------



## mithu93ku

saintkamy said:


> Can someone tell what that suppose to mean now?
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


that I am facing last five weeks! see my threads! you have to ask your CO.


----------



## Vijay24

All these days I was waiting for weekends. Now I am more excited for week days


----------



## saintkamy

saintkamy said:


> Can someone tell what that suppose to mean now?
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


The form 80 thing happened to me, the link is changing by its self


----------



## Praise

mithu93ku said:


> Is there any e-mail address to ask about my CO assigned or not? Calling DIAC is costly as well as time consuming. Already I am in five weeks since my application lodged.


If you have appointed an agent, ask him to call / email diac. You can call directly if you dont have an agent. If you call at the first 30 mins of working hours of processing centre, rush will be less and can get connected much easily.

All the best.


----------



## mithu93ku

Praise said:


> If you have appointed an agent, ask him to call / email diac. You can call directly if you dont have an agent. If you call at the first 30 mins of working hours of processing centre, rush will be less and can get connected much easily.
> 
> All the best.


I have sent an email to health.strategies(at the rate)immi.gov.au and got reply as follows:

_Good Afternoon

The below statement means that once a case officer is allocated to your case they will then make a determination if you and your child are required to undergo medicals. At this stage only your spouse can undergo medicals until the determination has been decided upon.

Regards_

So i have to wait for my dearest CO.


----------



## Andy10

mithu93ku said:


> Never heard before! You are a lucky person!:fingerscrossed:


Its basically a link to submit Form 80.


----------



## Andy10

kn.bushan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The credit card that i hold doesn't have a creit limit of 2,75,000 rs required for visa payment. Is there any other payment mode by which i could make the payment?
> Early responses would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Bushan.


You can try an International Debit Card. They say it works or the other option would be to temporarily enhance your credit limit in your credit care. I did that and they do it as good as instantly.


----------



## rimon

Dears,

Can You please help me answering the below questions:

1- How do i know that the case officer "CO" is checking my case ? My uploaded documents are converted in the received state?

2- How long does it take for the documents to be assessed and finalized? I read it is 8 weeks, Does it 8 weeks from paying the money or from the time the case officer checks my case?


----------



## Sanje

HI All,

i asked similar question before but i need to confirm this before continue .

I mistakenly close the browser when i was filing the Visa application. At the time i was in filling the dependent details part.However i got TRN number and mail to.

After that i log into "https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login" url with my TRN and new password and i can proceed with my previous application. Still my application status is "Incomplete"

But when i go to "https://skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx" and i can log with my EOI and it's password. Then System still show the button to "Apply Visa".

I am really afraid to click "apply Visa" button. 

*if system create a new TRN number , when i click "visa Apply" button again ? *

*if the system creates a another TRN number , will it be a problem ?*

expart please help me to figure out this burning issue.


----------



## chandustorageadm

Andy10 said:


> You can try an International Debit Card. They say it works or the other option would be to temporarily enhance your credit limit in your credit care. I did that and they do it as good as instantly.


If you have money and ICICI account, then take a ICICI travel card.and diposit the cash into that card, you can use that card for transaction. 
you can avoid transaction charge and some other taxes also in this way.
I did the same, This is the best way...


----------



## icriding

rimon said:


> Dears,
> 
> Can You please help me answering the below questions:
> 
> 1- How do i know that the case officer "CO" is checking my case ? My uploaded documents are converted in the received state?
> 
> 2- How long does it take for the documents to be assessed and finalized? I read it is 8 weeks, Does it 8 weeks from paying the money or from the time the case officer checks my case?


Hello rimon,

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A majority of applications *are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. *

A case officer can only process you application further, if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 3-6 months of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## kulpreets

Hi,

Sorry for barging in as my query is not related to CO but to eVisa form. Can anyone please help.

In 2007, I had been to Australia for a period of 3 months on a Sub-Class 456(business visa). There were no other visits to Australia after that. I got a renewed passport last year and the old passport has that business visa label on it.

So, what all information should I include on Step 5 of eVisa - Additional identity questions, where they ask about the previous travel to Australia, previous passports, grant number and visa number information.

Original post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tions-previous-travel-australia-info-req.html


thanks,
kulpreet


----------



## rimon

icriding said:


> Hello rimon,
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> A majority of applications *are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. *
> 
> A case officer can only process you application further, if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 3-6 months of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Dear icriding,

Thanks for your reply, but i have 1 more question.
My uploaded documents status are changed from recommended to received, Do this mean a CO is currently checking them?


----------



## icriding

rimon said:


> Dear icriding,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, but i have 1 more question.
> My uploaded documents status are changed from recommended to received, Do this mean a CO is currently checking them?


Hello rimon,

No, This is a default message with which the system acknowledges receipt of your documents.

A case officer will only contact you with a request for further information, if a requirement needs to be fulfilled.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## J4nE

Sanje said:


> HI All,
> 
> i asked similar question before but i need to confirm this before continue .
> 
> I mistakenly close the browser when i was filing the Visa application. At the time i was in filling the dependent details part.However i got TRN number and mail to.
> 
> After that i log into "https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login" url with my TRN and new password and i can proceed with my previous application. Still my application status is "Incomplete"
> 
> But when i go to "https://skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx" and i can log with my EOI and it's password. Then System still show the button to "Apply Visa".
> 
> I am really afraid to click "apply Visa" button.
> 
> *if system create a new TRN number , when i click "visa Apply" button again ? *
> 
> *if the system creates a another TRN number , will it be a problem ?*
> 
> expart please help me to figure out this burning issue.


Need to clearify a few things before I can answer your question:
1. Did you completely fill out the application?
2. Have you attached any required documents?

As far as I know, the you receive TRN and email about 1/3 way through your online application, if you drop out before receiving TRN, you can clicked Apply buttom at EOI again with no problem..(I did this because when I got invite I got over excited and started to fill it at work, then realised I didn't have the required information handily, decided to do it later, dropped out and nothing saved)

Once you have TRN, with your password, you should be able to log in continue/make changes to your application as long as your haven't "submit".

A email confirmation will be sent to your nominated address once you submit and paid your application fee. This will include: IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf	& IMMI Visa Application Summary.pdf

At this time if you continue you will see the page where you can upload attachments. Or if you closed window, and log back in again, you will see the upload attachment window. At this window is where you can see your application status.

What happened to me was I got the email confirmation, i.e. I have finished the app. form as well as paid the fee, but the status was "Incomplete". Once I finished upload all the required files, my status changed to "completed application". Then I logged out and logged back in again, it changed to "In progress".

I hope this helps. All the best


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Hey plz make me correct if i am wrong here ??
I have seen on many forums and it sayz that if u directly contact CO or,DIAC so this might delay your process.. Is this true mates ???


----------



## J4nE

**For People Who are Struggling with Theri Medicals**

I'm posting my story here and hope it would help people who have encountered the same problem.

According to DIAC, you have the following choices:
1. Complete your med. before lodge your visa. In this case, your would have a HAP number and you can include that number in your online app. form.

2. Lodge your visa app. then you would have a link appeared on your status page to download a "referral letter", this letter contains your TRN and HAP, and you can use either number to book Med.

However!!!! We all know the DIAC system sucks and the above situations are not always the case!!!

I previously did a med. for extending my student visa (less than a year ago), and I included this info in my online app. I used the same med. for my Graduate 485 visa. This previous med. didn't have HIV test nor X-ray, and those were the only difference to the 190 med.

Due to I uploaded this info, below is what I got on:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

i.e. it advise me I should wait until my CO tell me what other med. I should undergo, in my case: HIV and X-ray. 

However, during the waiting process, my previous med. has expired (they only valid for a year), which means I need a new full set of med. !! To save process time, the best option would be get new set of med. done before allocated to a CO, but I don't have the referral letter nor the HAP, luckily, med. booking can use TRN. So I tried to book my med. using TRN online and the system doesn't recognise my TRN!!!!!!! I called DIAC, and DIAC wasn't being very helpful, they said that would mean I have to wait until my CO decide if any med. is required...(even though I know it would be required for sure).

Next step, I called Medibank Solution, who is the med. exam provided inside AU. They told me:
1. It doesn't matter if you lodged your visa app or not. You can always book a visa med.

2. Booking over phone is a better option as the online system doesn't always work.

3. It doesn't matter if you have referral letter/HAP or not, when they booked your med, you would be given a "case number" on a receipt (if you paid). Scan (if it's paper copy) or attached the pdf (if it's through email) of the receipt to the eVisa page and your CO will be able to locate your med. report.

4. You can always provide TRN at your med. exam.

5. The only reason DIAC doesn't advice to take med. before CO says so is the med. only valid for a year, and some other permenant visa such as 189 takes up to 12 months to be processed, and if that's the case, you will potentially be asked to undergo another med.
But in 190 case, since it's normally processed within 6months, it shouldn't be a concern.

I hope this helps some people


----------



## J4nE

Shafqat Baig said:


> Hey plz make me correct if i am wrong here ??
> I have seen on many forums and it sayz that if u directly contact CO or,DIAC so this might delay your process.. Is this true mates ???


Depends on what did you mean by contact.

By contacting DIAC, if you are talking about call DIAC to find out the visa status, no it would not delay your process.

By contacting CO:
If you don't have all the required document attached to your app. already, then when you are assigned to a CO, this CO will have to contact you through email to ask for additional info. taking into account the time you need to prepare the additional info., the time those info gets to your CO, and the time CO go through it, yes, it'll delay your process.

Bear in mind your CO would have multiple cases at his/her hands. Most likely he will look through what info is missing in your case, send you an email to ask for it then move on to the next case. So even if you send in the info requested on the day he asked, he will probably only re-visit your case after he finished assess the case he's working on after sending your that email. 

This is why it's always good to have all the required info attached to your app. before being assigned to a CO.

Hope the above helps. All the best.


----------



## Shafqat Baig

J4nE said:


> Depends on what did you mean by contact.
> 
> By contacting DIAC, if you are talking about call DIAC to find out the visa status, no it would not delay your process.
> 
> By contacting CO:
> If you don't have all the required document attached to your app. already, then when you are assigned to a CO, this CO will have to contact you through email to ask for additional info. taking into account the time you need to prepare the additional info., the time those info gets to your CO, and the time CO go through it, yes, it'll delay your process.
> 
> Bear in mind your CO would have multiple cases at his/her hands. Most likely he will look through what info is missing in your case, send you an email to ask for it then move on to the next case. So even if you send in the info requested on the day he asked, he will probably only re-visit your case after he finished assess the case he's working on after sending your that email.
> 
> This is why it's always good to have all the required info attached to your app. before being assigned to a CO.
> 
> Hope the above helps. All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx mate  Its my 6th week that i applied but CO yet not contacted me so i called DIAC a few dayz bak and the operator told me CO has assigned to u so i dont know when will he contact


----------



## J4nE

Shafqat Baig said:


> J4nE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what did you mean by contact.
> 
> By contacting DIAC, if you are talking about call DIAC to find out the visa status, no it would not delay your process.
> 
> By contacting CO:
> If you don't have all the required document attached to your app. already, then when you are assigned to a CO, this CO will have to contact you through email to ask for additional info. taking into account the time you need to prepare the additional info., the time those info gets to your CO, and the time CO go through it, yes, it'll delay your process.
> 
> Bear in mind your CO would have multiple cases at his/her hands. Most likely he will look through what info is missing in your case, send you an email to ask for it then move on to the next case. So even if you send in the info requested on the day he asked, he will probably only re-visit your case after he finished assess the case he's working on after sending your that email.
> 
> This is why it's always good to have all the required info attached to your app. before being assigned to a CO.
> 
> Hope the above helps. All the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx mate  Its my 6th week that i applied but CO yet not contacted me so i called DIAC a few dayz bak and the operator told me CO has assigned to u so i dont know when will he contact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have all the required info along with your app. there's a chance your CO would make a decision on you app. without contacting you.
> 
> There is a few members active in this post who have got 190 granted without being contacted by a CO at all
> 
> It's my 2nd week after filed the app...I'm obsessively refreshing the status page even I knew it's not my turn yet
> 
> Irrelavant question:
> 
> Judging by my replies, I'm male or female?
Click to expand...


----------



## Shafqat Baig

I guess you are a female.

I have a question....i did my medicals but the agent says she doesnt have access to ehealth..only CO can see the results....is there anything on evisa that shows you have completed the medicals? Like is there a status change which the migration agent can see? I did my medicals through an emedical cllinic. I wasnt referred for the medical...i did it using TRN.
_________

If you have all the required info along with your app. there's a chance your CO would make a decision on you app. without contacting you.

There is a few members active in this post who have got 190 granted without being contacted by a CO at all 

It's my 2nd week after filed the app...I'm obsessively refreshing the status page even


----------



## ivetka233

Jonathan1980 said:


> Okie I think I believe you are working with tax.
> 
> Because usually I dont get any clear answer if I ask a tax officer any issue about tax . And someone does not work with tax usually answer very thoroughly...
> 
> Also tax office is usually impatient of anything , so another sign.



Jonathan i am not here to proof anything, i dont think this is that chat eather, you can believe what you want, this forum is ab sth else.


----------



## ivetka233

Hi Icriding: Can CO Officer be allocated after 8weeks?


----------



## J4nE

Shafqat Baig said:


> I guess you are a female.
> 
> I have a question....i did my medicals but the agent says she doesnt have access to ehealth..only CO can see the results....is there anything on evisa that shows you have completed the medicals? Like is there a status change which the migration agent can see? I did my medicals through an emedical cllinic. I wasnt referred for the medical...i did it using TRN.
> _________


good guess, wonder what gave me away..

ok.. you agent is corrent, she cannot see the emed. result, only DIAC can access it, i.e. your CO.

The status on evisa will only change when you CO assessed your med. result and update the status. Therefore in the case where you med. result have been provided to DIAC, but your CO hasn't got around to re-visit your case, there wouldn't be a status update.

The best way is to call the clinic where you did the med. and they will be able to tell you if your result had been sent to DIAC and if it had been sent, which date it was sent. I know Medibank Solution does this (AU visa med. provider). 

Alternatively, if you have been assigned to a CO, you can always email him/her to check if he has got the results, again, since he could be working on multiple cases, it would probably take a while before you hear back.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Vikas2013

Hi all.
My timeline
Onshore application 190 visa
SsWA applied 9may
Ss apporoved 5june
Invitation 10june
Visa applied 24june
Co .not yet(i m not sure.becoz agent said its drs application
So immi might not tell that co allocated)


----------



## J4nE

hmm, people, I have another 189 invite....can I just ignore the 189 invite or do I need to tell DIAC I applied for 190 already and to have them cancel the 189 invite?


----------



## Vijay24

My medical representative said that she had uploaded medical reports on Friday itself, but still it is not reflecting on my Visa page. Could anyone tell me why it is not reflecting?


----------



## Andy10

J4nE said:


> Shafqat Baig said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have all the required info along with your app. there's a chance your CO would make a decision on you app. without contacting you.
> 
> There is a few members active in this post who have got 190 granted without being contacted by a CO at all
> 
> It's my 2nd week after filed the app...I'm obsessively refreshing the status page even I knew it's not my turn yet
> 
> Irrelavant question:
> 
> Judging by my replies, I'm male or female?
> 
> 
> 
> You are a female... btw the waiting for me seems to have made me give up.. lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Andy10

J4nE said:


> good guess, wonder what gave me away..
> 
> ok.. you agent is corrent, she cannot see the emed. result, only DIAC can access it, i.e. your CO.
> 
> The status on evisa will only change when you CO assessed your med. result and update the status. Therefore in the case where you med. result have been provided to DIAC, but your CO hasn't got around to re-visit your case, there wouldn't be a status update.
> 
> The best way is to call the clinic where you did the med. and they will be able to tell you if your result had been sent to DIAC and if it had been sent, which date it was sent. I know Medibank Solution does this (AU visa med. provider).
> 
> Alternatively, if you have been assigned to a CO, you can always email him/her to check if he has got the results, again, since he could be working on multiple cases, it would probably take a while before you hear back.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I think I know your name too.. its Jane, right?


----------



## Andy10

J4nE said:


> hmm, people, I have another 189 invite....can I just ignore the 189 invite or do I need to tell DIAC I applied for 190 already and to have them cancel the 189 invite?


I think it would automatically expire if you don't lodge within a specified period...


----------



## surinsin

Hi All,

Need a small suggestion from you. I have applied visa through an agent. They have sent all my docs to CO through email and didn't upload online. Upon asking they said that this is suggested by CO himself and CO acknowledged the receipt of my docs. Please suggest if i should insist them to upload the docs or is it good to go.

Here are my timelines:

points claimed 65, Visa 189 Lodged : 30th Apr'13, CO assigned 20th May, Medicals and all docs submitted by 4th Jun'13.

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## rahul897

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need a small suggestion from you. I have applied visa through an agent. They have sent all my docs to CO through email and didn't upload online. Upon asking they said that this is suggested by CO himself and CO acknowledged the receipt of my docs. Please suggest if i should insist them to upload the docs or is it good to go.
> 
> Here are my timelines:
> 
> points claimed 65, Visa 189 Lodged : 30th Apr'13, CO assigned 20th May, Medicals and all docs submitted by 4th Jun'13.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


its ok if agent has submitted thru email,bcoz imp thing is for co to access those documents..did u ask ur agent y is it taking so long for co to issue 189 grants,i thin u are in ur 13th week now,how long do u need to wait bcoz i see nobody getting their grants anytime soon


----------



## J4nE

Andy10 said:


> I think it would automatically expire if you don't lodge within a specified period...


That's what I reckon as well...

and I don't think you know my name


----------



## surinsin

Hi Rahul

Thanks for the reply. Yes I asked them and always get the same answer that they dont know. when I asked them if they can send an email to CO they said that they have already sent an email 2weeks ago without reply. So I have no control over it :-( . Also I didnt submit form 80 as they said that we dont need that in every case. Only when CO asks we submit that.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## rahul897

surinsin said:


> Hi Rahul
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yes I asked them and always get the same answer that they dont know. when I asked them if they can send an email to CO they said that they have already sent an email 2weeks ago without reply. So I have no control over it :-( . Also I didnt submit form 80 as they said that we dont need that in every case. Only when CO asks we submit that.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


whats ur Co initials?
also is agent mara registered
if mara registered then they shud send a copy of an email which they sent to co as follow up.these are the mara rules


----------



## Andy10

J4nE said:


> That's what I reckon as well...
> 
> and I don't think you know my name


:behindsofa::rofl:


----------



## Praise

mini2ran said:


> Is Form 80 for only primary or for both primary and secondary applicant to be filled?



For both applicants.


----------



## Praise

mithu93ku said:


> I have sent an email to health.strategies(at the rate)immi.gov.au and got reply as follows:
> 
> _Good Afternoon
> 
> The below statement means that once a case officer is allocated to your case they will then make a determination if you and your child are required to undergo medicals. At this stage only your spouse can undergo medicals until the determination has been decided upon.
> 
> Regards_
> 
> So i have to wait for my dearest CO.


Medicals are required for all the applicants including child. Our case officer has asked us to do it. It may delay the process, if you wait for CO.


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> Jonathan i am not here to proof anything, i dont think this is that chat eather, you can believe what you want, this forum is ab sth else.


I know, its just fun to do so while waiting and to see how fun is people working with tax here. 

It turns out to be as expected.


----------



## anshuashu

its been almost 1 week dat i hav made my DIAC payments but still fee is not debited..wat should i do..very tensed?


----------



## robertmurray7782

J4nE said:


> good guess, wonder what gave me away..
> 
> ok.. you agent is corrent, she cannot see the emed. result, only DIAC can access it, i.e. your CO.
> 
> The status on evisa will only change when you CO assessed your med. result and update the status. Therefore in the case where you med. result have been provided to DIAC, but your CO hasn't got around to re-visit your case, there wouldn't be a status update.
> 
> The best way is to call the clinic where you did the med. and they will be able to tell you if your result had been sent to DIAC and if it had been sent, which date it was sent. I know Medibank Solution does this (AU visa med. provider).
> 
> Alternatively, if you have been assigned to a CO, you can always email him/her to check if he has got the results, again, since he could be working on multiple cases, it would probably take a while before you hear back.
> 
> Hope this helps.


The fact your username looks like Jane helps...!


----------



## saintkamy

Vijay24 said:


> My medical representative said that she had uploaded medical reports on Friday itself, but still it is not reflecting on my Visa page. Could anyone tell me why it is not reflecting?


Check your emedical information sheet or the referral letter, it should show that u have completed tests n case is submitted to diac


----------



## mithu93ku

Praise said:


> Medicals are required for all the applicants including child. Our case officer has asked us to do it. It may delay the process, if you wait for CO.


Praise,
I have contacted with Panel physician in my area about this . They told me that they could complete e-medical for spouse only. Mine and my child medical could be sent through courier service only.

Now you tell me, will it be right choice to do medical before CO?


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

Hi i applied 189 subclass on 8 July 2013 under 60 points accountant profession any idea when will I get invitation still wating??? Thansk


----------



## icriding

Deepalohiankhas said:


> Hi i applied 189 subclass on 8 July 2013 under 60 points accountant profession any idea when will I get invitation still wating??? Thansk


Hello Deepalohiankhas,

The department conducts rounds of invitations to apply to migrate on the first Monday of the month. If there is a second invitation round in a month, that round will be held on the third Monday of that month.

In July 2013, two invitation rounds were held for the Skilled - Independent and Skilled - Regional (Provisional) visa subclasses covering a maximum of 2500 Expressions Of Interest in that month.

It appears that you will need to *wait for the next round of invites* to sent on the first Monday of August now.

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

I haven't received invitation on 15 July as I was hoping??what about next round please answer thanks heeps


----------



## icriding

Deepalohiankhas said:


> I haven't received invitation on 15 July as I was hoping??what about next round please answer thanks heeps


Hello Deepalohiankhas,

That will depend on the ranking of your Expressions Of Interest .

*More info below:*

Invitation process and cut offs

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

I applied 8 July 2013 1.17 pm as an accountant 60 points.please tell me any good chance for me to be invited in August as my visa finishing on 30 August 2013..thanks heeps


----------



## icriding

Deepalohiankhas said:


> I applied 8 July 2013 1.17 pm as an accountant 60 points.please tell me any good chance for me to be invited in August as my visa finishing on 30 August 2013..thanks heeps


Hello Deepalohiankhas,

As mentioned previously, 

The ranking of your Expression Of Interest will determine if you will receive a SkillSelect invitation in the next round of invitations.

*How can I find out where I am ranked if I'm interested in a points based visa?*

You will not be able to view your ranking.

When you submit your completed EOI, you will be shown your points score. 

*You will not be able to view your ranking position because this will change as other EOIs are submitted and/or withdrawn from SkillSelect.*

After each invitation round for the skilled independent and skilled regional (provisional) visas, the department will publish on this website the lowest scoring points test mark that allowed an EOI to be invited for each relevant subclass. This will give you an indication of your potential for receiving an invitation in future rounds.

From: http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/faqs/


You may want to consider applying for a* State Sponsored (subclass 190) Permanent Visa*, provided your occupation is on a State Sponsored migration list and that you meet specific criteria for State Sponsorship.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

Thansk a lot for ur reply hope for da best in coming round 5 August 2013.have they send any invitation to accountant who scored 60 points as an accountant thansk again


----------



## icriding

Deepalohiankhas said:


> Thansk a lot for ur reply hope for da best in coming round 5 August 2013.have they send any invitation to accountant who scored 60 points as an accountant thansk again


Hello Deepalohiankhas,

Reports are now available for the invitation round held on 1 July 2013.

It appears that a *Points Score of 65* was the *minimum *for an Expression of Interest submitted for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa

From: SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 1 July 2013 Results

Currently, * no information * is available for the invitation round held on 15 July 2013, but since you were not invited, it appears that the minimum points score has not changed. 

You may want to consider applying for a *State Sponsored (subclass 190) Permanent Visa*, provided your occupation is on a State Sponsored migration list and that you meet specific criteria for State Sponsorship.


Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## rahul897

Deepalohiankhas said:


> I haven't received invitation on 15 July as I was hoping??what about next round please answer thanks heeps


hopefully u shud be getting it by august


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

Thansk a lot Rahul for ur lovely wishes thansk a lot party due 4 u...


----------



## Vijay24

saintkamy said:


> Check your emedical information sheet or the referral letter, it should show that u have completed tests n case is submitted to diac



Sure. I will check


----------



## Vijay24

anshuashu said:


> its been almost 1 week dat i hav made my DIAC payments but still fee is not debited..wat should i do..very tensed?


You did not receive any acknowledgement?


----------



## saintkamy

anshuashu said:


> its been almost 1 week dat i hav made my DIAC payments but still fee is not debited..wat should i do..very tensed?


Have you login to your application? Check your emsil provided maybe you didnt got the ack mail but application got submitted
If its not the case then how you paid the fee? If its with credit card should have the transaction number n call diac


----------



## Andy10

anshuashu said:


> its been almost 1 week dat i hav made my DIAC payments but still fee is not debited..wat should i do..very tensed?


What was the mode of payment. Normally it happens on the spot and you get an auto-generated email with the payment details.


----------



## rahul897

Deepalohiankhas said:


> Thansk a lot Rahul for ur lovely wishes thansk a lot party due 4 u...


where u stay i mel


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

Blackburn Melbourne bro


----------



## nazarwaheed

saintkamy said:


> Hello to all
> Finaly I have gotten a mail from co today morning, n he have asked for evidence of health for me n my wife
> But its something I have already done, I have got our med done 15 july n the results were to diac on 17july
> Our medical referral letter now show that the case is submitted to diac
> I have contacted the emedical center here in karachi saying that they dont provide results to applicants but submit them by emedical system to diac
> The lady was saying reply the co that medicals are already submitted
> What should I do now? With out doctor n pathologist uploading 26 n 160 half filled dosent make sense n emedical center persons say they dont fill these forms but just process test reposts


you dont have to worry. same happened with me. email CO and tell u had done it already. he will look in to it and get back to you with an update. Either your meds are referred or the CO has missed seeing it. that is it i hope.

i can see i am late in replying. hopefully your problem is already sorted.


----------



## Sanje

J4nE said:


> Need to clearify a few things before I can answer your question:
> 1. Did you completely fill out the application?
> 2. Have you attached any required documents?
> 
> As far as I know, the you receive TRN and email about 1/3 way through your online application, if you drop out before receiving TRN, you can clicked Apply buttom at EOI again with no problem..(I did this because when I got invite I got over excited and started to fill it at work, then realised I didn't have the required information handily, decided to do it later, dropped out and nothing saved)
> 
> Once you have TRN, with your password, you should be able to log in continue/make changes to your application as long as your haven't "submit".
> 
> A email confirmation will be sent to your nominated address once you submit and paid your application fee. This will include: IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf	& IMMI Visa Application Summary.pdf
> 
> At this time if you continue you will see the page where you can upload attachments. Or if you closed window, and log back in again, you will see the upload attachment window. At this window is where you can see your application status.
> 
> What happened to me was I got the email confirmation, i.e. I have finished the app. form as well as paid the fee, but the status was "Incomplete". Once I finished upload all the required files, my status changed to "completed application". Then I logged out and logged back in again, it changed to "In progress".
> 
> I hope this helps. All the best


Thanks you so much j4nE. 

below are the answers and need more clarifications.

1. Did you completely fill out the application?
- No .I didn't complete the application.Still in filling in the dependent part.
2. Have you attached any required documents?
- no i didn't attach any documents

How do i continue with rest of application ?

*https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login*
or
*https://skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx ?*


----------



## saintkamy

nazarwaheed said:


> you dont have to worry. same happened with me. email CO and tell u had done it already. he will look in to it and get back to you with an update. Either your meds are referred or the CO has missed seeing it. that is it i hope.
> 
> i can see i am late in replying. hopefully your problem is already sorted.


Ur reply is very much inline with time as I havent got co update wrote email to him on 18 july
Mate wats the status of ur case? Have u got the grant?


----------



## Sanje

Duplicated


----------



## Sanje

*TRN vs Saved ID*

Hi All,

In the Immigration web site has following narration.

================================================
_What is the difference between a TRN and a Saved ID?

A saved ID is generated when an eVisa application has commenced. This lets you complete part or all of your application without submitting and paying in the same session. You can use your saved ID to retrieve, update or complete your application at a later date.

A saved ID is made up of 11 characters (both alpha and numerical), it always starts with an ‘S’.
Example: SE43US0BG1X

A TRN is displayed when you lodge your eVisa application immediately after you pay and submit. You should record the TRN as it easily identifies your application and allows you to enquire about your application status._

==================================================
But i got TRN and still i am filling my application and didn't pay the visa fee.

I dont know what is SAVED ID and i never seen when i was filling and save application

can someone please help me to figure out this..?


----------



## mithu93ku

Sanje ,
I think you got an email like me .

_Department of Immigration and Citizenship
Your application has been successfully saved.
Transaction Reference Number - xxxxxxx
You must record this number as you will need to provide it to continue, amend or access the status of your application online in the future.
We recommend you print this page and keep the printout.
Note: The department reserves the right to remove partially completed applications at its discretion._

So forget skillselect and advanced with e-visa which is still incomplete. I also got TRN number before completing and submitting application.


----------



## asherasher

Hi all,

I have a small query my agent didn't share credentials to check the visa status,I was contacted by my case officer last monday asking for some document that I provided her already it did not include medical information so I assume she has received medicals already.
Reading on the forum I read a lot of times medical referred if there is some issue with medicals will I only be able to check by logging is or will the case officer mark me an eamil for the same.

Regards, 
Asher


----------



## saintkamy

So mates monday morning around the corner how many of us having high hopes for golden mail?
Very best of luck to all of us


----------



## ivetka233

Anyone got CO or grant today please update this forum


----------



## J4nE

Sanje said:


> Thanks you so much j4nE.
> 
> below are the answers and need more clarifications.
> 
> 1. Did you completely fill out the application?
> - No .I didn't complete the application.Still in filling in the dependent part.
> 2. Have you attached any required documents?
> - no i didn't attach any documents
> 
> How do i continue with rest of application ?
> 
> *https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login*
> or
> *https://skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx ?*


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Log in with your TRN and password to complete the app. at the end, need to submit and pay fee, then you can attach relavant doc.


----------



## cprem79

Sanje said:


> HI All,
> 
> i asked similar question before but i need to confirm this before continue .
> 
> I mistakenly close the browser when i was filing the Visa application. At the time i was in filling the dependent details part.However i got TRN number and mail to.
> 
> After that i log into "https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login" url with my TRN and new password and i can proceed with my previous application. Still my application status is "Incomplete"
> 
> But when i go to "https://skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx" and i can log with my EOI and it's password. Then System still show the button to "Apply Visa".
> 
> I am really afraid to click "apply Visa" button.
> 
> *if system create a new TRN number , when i click "visa Apply" button again ? *
> 
> *if the system creates a another TRN number , will it be a problem ?*
> 
> expart please help me to figure out this burning issue.


It's really confusing that when you were halfway filling the visa application, how can you get the TRN without making the payment???
The payment would be the last step of the visa application i.e., unless otherwise you don't fill in the other details, you can't end up to the last step (payment)
My presumption is either you failed to fill in the details somewhere in the application and proceeded further to the payment step.

I can suggest two options:

1) If your payment has been debited, then you better withdraw your application. You can get the refund and then start afresh. The reason is all information entered during visa application should be proven and if you can't, you may be denied your visa grant later. So better act from the beginning.

2) If your payment has not been done, then you can go back to the EOI page and start your visa application once again and complete it. Take care when you enter all the required fields and check it twice before applying and making payment.


----------



## Vikas2013

Sanje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In the Immigration web site has following narration.
> 
> ================================================
> _What is the difference between a TRN and a Saved ID?
> 
> A saved ID is generated when an eVisa application has commenced. This lets you complete part or all of your application without submitting and paying in the same session. You can use your saved ID to retrieve, update or complete your application at a later date.
> 
> A saved ID is made up of 11 characters (both alpha and numerical), it always starts with an ‘S’.
> Example: SE43US0BG1X
> 
> A TRN is displayed when you lodge your eVisa application immediately after you pay and submit. You should record the TRN as it easily identifies your application and allows you to enquire about your application status._
> 
> ==================================================
> But i got TRN and still i am filling my application and didn't pay the visa fee.
> 
> I dont know what is SAVED ID and i never seen when i was filling and save application
> 
> can someone please help me to figure out this..?


Hi sanje
My agent gave me trn week before he lodged my application.
So i think saved id and trn are same


----------



## melbourne2012

i remember i read somewhere in the forum that there's limit in the amount (~10MB) of attachments. can anyone please advise?


----------



## raminbdjp

melbourne2012 said:


> i remember i read somewhere in the forum that there's limit in the amount (~10MB) of attachments. can anyone please advise?


As I know limit is like this:

No particular file will be more than 5 MB.
Total number of files will not be more than 60.


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear mates,

Did anyone upload form 1221 for spouse? 
If yes, is it mandatory?

Thanks.


----------



## cprem79

raminbdjp said:


> Dear mates,
> 
> Did anyone upload form 1221 for spouse?
> If yes, is it mandatory?
> 
> Thanks.


Generally speaking, it's not mandatory if you upload Form80.
But if the CO specifically asks for Form1221, then you should better upload it even if you had uploaded Form80.


----------



## raminbdjp

cprem79 said:


> Generally speaking, it's not mandatory if you upload Form80.
> But if the CO specifically asks for Form1221, then you should better upload it even if you had uploaded Form80.


Thanks for prompt reply. Yes, I uploaded fom 80, but evisa age shows form 1221 for spouse as recommended. So, from confusing I asked.

As per your timeline you uploaded all documents and your CO had been allocated 1.5 months ago. Did he contact with you for any reason?

I hope now the time for you to get the golden letter.


----------



## cprem79

raminbdjp said:


> Thanks for prompt reply. Yes, I uploaded fom 80, but evisa age shows form 1221 for spouse as recommended. So, from confusing I asked.
> 
> As per your timeline you uploaded all documents and your CO had been allocated 1.5 months ago. Did he contact with you for any reason?
> 
> I hope now the time for you to get the golden letter.


If your eVisa page shows Form1221 recommended, then it must be CO who must have requested that though CO didn't contact you.
So I would say that you upload Form1221 as requested by CO.

My meds are referred, hence the delay.
My CO was changed recently and new CO contacted me last week saying all documentation are fine and she has escalated my case with the MOC. But she had asked for Indian PCC also but I didn't reside in India for the past 10 years so I requested a clarification but no reply yet. Still waiting.


----------



## mindfreak

Grants come at us!!!


----------



## J4nE

mindfreak said:


> Grants come at us!!!




I'm unpatiently waiting as well 

obbsessively checking email and evisa everyday


----------



## raminbdjp

cprem79 said:


> If your eVisa page shows Form1221 recommended, then it must be CO who must have requested that though CO didn't contact you.
> So I would say that you upload Form1221 as requested by CO.
> 
> My meds are referred, hence the delay.
> My CO was changed recently and new CO contacted me last week saying all documentation are fine and she has escalated my case with the MOC. But she had asked for Indian PCC also but I didn't reside in India for the past 10 years so I requested a clarification but no reply yet. Still waiting.



Thanks.
Actually I was confused to see your timeline because many applicants had got grant within short time after CO allocation. So I asked you, but now your case is clear to me.


Regarding Form1221: After submit application, usually a list of documents appears to be uploaded for each applicant. Form 1221 was appeared as recommended for my spouse from the beginning, but I did not upload since I had uploaded form 80. 

I have already prepared form 1221, but just for confusion haven’t submitted yet.


----------



## raminbdjp

mindfreak said:


> Grants come at us!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> Grants come at us!!!


Anytime now :fingerscrossed: You looking at flights already?


----------



## whizzard

I too got the 1221 form as recommended for spouse but still I uploaded form 80 and 1221 for myself and wife. Now just waiting for medicals.. got delayed due to wife and kid both caught cold and cough. I fear this might cause problems in case I go for meds at this point... hence waiting for them to be alright.
Can someone however tell me what all they check in medical tests? 



raminbdjp said:


> Thanks.
> Actually I was confused to see your timeline because many applicants had got grant within short time after CO allocation. So I asked you, but now your case is clear to me.
> 
> Regarding Form1221: After submit application, usually a list of documents appears to be uploaded for each applicant. Form 1221 was appeared as recommended for my spouse from the beginning, but I did not upload since I had uploaded form 80.
> 
> I have already prepared form 1221, but just for confusion haven&#146;t submitted yet.


----------



## raminbdjp

whizzard said:


> I too got the 1221 form as recommended for spouse but still I uploaded form 80 and 1221 for myself and wife. Now just waiting for medicals.. got delayed due to wife and kid both caught cold and cough. I fear this might cause problems in case I go for meds at this point... hence waiting for them to be alright.
> Can someone however tell me what all they check in medical tests?


I think medical examination is specific. So, normal sickness is not a problem at all. So, you can go ahead.


----------



## raminbdjp

whizzard said:


> I too got the 1221 form as recommended for spouse but still I uploaded form 80 and 1221 for myself and wife. Now just waiting for medicals.. got delayed due to wife and kid both caught cold and cough. I fear this might cause problems in case I go for meds at this point... hence waiting for them to be alright.
> Can someone however tell me what all they check in medical tests?



Medical tests are: 

Adult: Chest X-ray, Urine Analysis, Height and Weight Check, Hearing and Eyesight Check, HIV Test and Physical Examination 

Children: Height and Weight Check, Hearing and Eyesight Check and Physical Examination


----------



## anshuashu

Vijay24 said:


> You did not receive any acknowledgement?


nop


----------



## Vijay24

anshuashu said:


> nop


Even me. Should contact Medical center again and check


----------



## Vijay24

So, another week of hope 

Good luck to all who are expecting COs and Grants! Cheers...


----------



## chandustorageadm

Vijay24 said:


> So, another week of hope
> 
> Good luck to all who are expecting COs and Grants! Cheers...


Yes....
Today one grant has come ..
Since last week most of June 1st week applicants received grants, this week we can expect good news...


----------



## YSteenkamp

Thank you Lord!! Received my Golden Mail!!!! Yippeee!!! Now al the arrangements to get there!!! So Excited!!


----------



## giomanach

YSteenkamp said:


> Thank you Lord!! Received my Golden Mail!!!! Yippeee!!! Now al the arrangements to get there!!! So Excited!!


Congrats, did a CO contact you before getting your golden mail?


----------



## cprem79

YSteenkamp said:


> Thank you Lord!! Received my Golden Mail!!!! Yippeee!!! Now al the arrangements to get there!!! So Excited!!


Congratulations YSteenkamp...
Good luck for your future~


----------



## mithu93ku

YSteenkamp said:


> Thank you Lord!! Received my Golden Mail!!!! Yippeee!!! Now al the arrangements to get there!!! So Excited!!


congrats! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## raminbdjp

YSteenkamp said:


> Thank you Lord!! Received my Golden Mail!!!! Yippeee!!! Now al the arrangements to get there!!! So Excited!!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Vijay24

YSteenkamp said:


> Thank you Lord!! Received my Golden Mail!!!! Yippeee!!! Now al the arrangements to get there!!! So Excited!!


Congrats. Did CO contact you or the only mail you received is the grant mail?


----------



## Sapna

Can you share your timelines


----------



## whizzard

raminbdjp said:


> Medical tests are:
> 
> Adult: Chest X-ray, Urine Analysis, Height and Weight Check, Hearing and Eyesight Check, HIV Test and Physical Examination
> 
> Children: Height and Weight Check, Hearing and Eyesight Check and Physical Examination


Thanks mate


----------



## Sanje

cprem79 said:


> It's really confusing that when you were halfway filling the visa application, how can you get the TRN without making the payment???
> The payment would be the last step of the visa application i.e., unless otherwise you don't fill in the other details, you can't end up to the last step (payment)
> My presumption is either you failed to fill in the details somewhere in the application and proceeded further to the payment step.
> 
> I can suggest two options:
> 
> 1) If your payment has been debited, then you better withdraw your application. You can get the refund and then start afresh. The reason is all information entered during visa application should be proven and if you can't, you may be denied your visa grant later. So better act from the beginning.
> 
> 2) If your payment has not been done, then you can go back to the EOI page and start your visa application once again and complete it. Take care when you enter all the required fields and check it twice before applying and making payment.


Hi cPrem.

This same scenario was happened to one of my friend (mithu93ku). he also got TRN before complete the visa application..

Still i am in dependent details part in the Visa application as my son's passport is pending.Therefore i cant proceed further.

However with the TRN and password , i can log into "https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login" url and continue. 

Hope to forget "https://skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx" link forever and proceed with "https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login" .


----------



## Sanje

raminbdjp said:


> As I know limit is like this:
> 
> No particular file will be more than 5 MB.
> Total number of files will not be more than 60.


Thanks Raminbdjp. 


Can someone confirm above 5 MB and 60 files are correct?

Now i am scanning the documents. There are about 120 pages to be scanned.

1). How many payslips , we need to upload (i have about 12* 6= 72)?
2) do we need to submit bank statement with payslips?


----------



## Praise

mithu93ku said:


> Praise,
> I have contacted with Panel physician in my area about this . They told me that they could complete e-medical for spouse only. Mine and my child medical could be sent through courier service only.
> 
> Now you tell me, will it be right choice to do medical before CO?


Check with other place, e-medical can be done with TRN number other applicants as well. Tell them the Visa Class (permanent or temporary visa)..Sending by courrier will delay the process minimum 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Praise

Congrats dear...


----------



## cprem79

Sanje said:


> Thanks Raminbdjp.
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm above 5 MB and 60 files are correct?
> 
> Now i am scanning the documents. There are about 120 pages to be scanned.
> 
> 1). How many payslips , we need to upload (i have about 12* 6= 72)?
> 2) do we need to submit bank statement with payslips?


Each file should be within 5MB size and not more.

1) You can upload as much evidence you have. Combine all the payslips in a single pdf file and check the size. If more than 5MB, then save as a reduced pdf. Similarly try to combine all relative pages into a single pdf for other evidence and then upload.

2) If you can submit bank statements alongwith payslips, well and good. Your evidence would be stronger and your application will be processed faster. Not only payslips and bank statements, try to attach as much more evidence you can. 

The more evidence, the more faster your grant.


----------



## Hyd786

Shafqat Baig said:


> Hey plz make me correct if i am wrong here ??
> I have seen on many forums and it sayz that if u directly contact CO or,DIAC so this might delay your process.. Is this true mates ???


It's not true.


----------



## Praise

mindfreak said:


> Grants come at us!!!


congrats...


----------



## kn.bushan

Hi All,

Can someone give me the e-mail ID and contact number of DIAC?.
I am just not able to find it on the IMMI website...


----------



## Andy10

YSteenkamp said:


> Thank you Lord!! Received my Golden Mail!!!! Yippeee!!! Now al the arrangements to get there!!! So Excited!!


Congratulations dude!!!! :cheer2:: see ya!! :wave:


----------



## raminbdjp

Sanje said:


> Hi cPrem.
> 
> This same scenario was happened to one of my friend (mithu93ku). he also got TRN before complete the visa application..
> 
> Still i am in dependent details part in the Visa application as my son's passport is pending.Therefore i cant proceed further.
> 
> However with the TRN and password , i can log into "https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login" url and continue.
> 
> Hope to forget "https://skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx" link forever and proceed with "https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login" .



I also got the TRN number from the beginning. 
When click apply for visa now in EOI home page, “Do you wish to start lodging a visa application for this visa now” appeared. When selected Yes, first page (1/17) of application appeared with Transaction reference number (TRN) on the top.
After page 4, the system advised to create account based TRN and this stage I gave password.

I am writing the above from finger print of my application.

I think E-visa application system is same for all especially for same subclass.


----------



## raminbdjp

Sanje said:


> Thanks Raminbdjp.
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm above 5 MB and 60 files are correct?
> 
> Now i am scanning the documents. There are about 120 pages to be scanned.
> 
> 1). How many payslips , we need to upload (i have about 12* 6= 72)?
> 2) do we need to submit bank statement with payslips?



Please visit DIAC site. Here is every instruction.

Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application

No of page is not important. No of file is important. For example you can make 1 file by combining 10/20/30-- pages of payslip.


----------



## Sapna

Hey just wanted to confirm if I don't have all the pay slips but I have form 16 for all the years so that's OK right ???


----------



## Vijay24

Sapna said:


> Hey just wanted to confirm if I don't have all the pay slips but I have form 16 for all the years so that's OK right ???



Ya. Form-16 documents are enough if you don't have previous employer's pay slips


----------



## Sanje

raminbdjp said:


> Please visit DIAC site. Here is every instruction.
> 
> Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application
> 
> No of page is not important. No of file is important. For example you can make 1 file by combining 10/20/30-- pages of payslip.


This is really helpful  Thanks raminbdjp


----------



## robertmurray7782

Got my email this morning. Applied June 13th, first CO contact July 16th, grant July 22.

Good luck all!


----------



## Vijay24

robertmurray7782 said:


> Got my email this morning. Applied June 13th, first CO contact July 16th, grant July 22.
> 
> Good luck all!



Awesome. Second grant for the day.

Good luck!


----------



## cprem79

robertmurray7782 said:


> Got my email this morning. Applied June 13th, first CO contact July 16th, grant July 22.
> 
> Good luck all!


WOW! Congratulations Robertmurray7782...
Wish you good luck ahead~


----------



## Praise

robertmurray7782 said:


> Got my email this morning. Applied June 13th, first CO contact July 16th, grant July 22.
> 
> Good luck all!


Congrats dear..


----------



## kn.bushan

robertmurray7782 said:


> Got my email this morning. Applied June 13th, first CO contact July 16th, grant July 22.
> 
> Good luck all!


Congrats!!!


----------



## ausmsc

robertmurray7782 said:


> Got my email this morning. Applied June 13th, first CO contact July 16th, grant July 22.
> 
> Good luck all!


Hey Robert,

Finally you got your golden email!!! Many congratulations!!!!

I applied on same day as you but still haven't heard anything.. Hope fully next is my turn 

Wishing you good luck for further step 

AusMSC


----------



## SailOZ

melbourne2012 said:


> i remember i read somewhere in the forum that there's limit in the amount (~10MB) of attachments. can anyone please advise?


5M/each file and 60M in total

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## SmartBenny

Guys,

I got grant letter today. Thank you all for your great help.

Submitted DIAC : 13th June. 
Medicals : 14th June
Grant : 22 July.

There was no communication after DAIC submission. No CO allocated.

Directly received the grant letter.


----------



## asherasher

Has anyone resetted the TRN Password ???

I was asked a couple of questions and last page says someone will contact you in 2 days.

my Agent didn't give me the credentials and i was curios to access the account..


----------



## robertmurray7782

ausmsc said:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> Finally you got your golden email!!! Many congratulations!!!!
> 
> I applied on same day as you but still haven't heard anything.. Hope fully next is my turn
> 
> Wishing you good luck for further step
> 
> AusMSC


Soon for you also AusMSC! Best wishes for your future.


----------



## chandustorageadm

robertmurray7782 said:


> Got my email this morning. Applied June 13th, first CO contact July 16th, grant July 22.
> 
> Good luck all!


Congrats Robert...


----------



## Hyd786

SmartBenny said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got grant letter today. Thank you all for your great help.
> 
> Submitted DIAC : 13th June.
> Medicals : 14th June
> Grant : 22 July.
> 
> There was no communication after DAIC submission. No CO allocated.
> 
> Directly received the grant letter.


Hey SmartBenny,

Congrats!!

Good luck for future :clap2:


----------



## Praise

SmartBenny said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got grant letter today. Thank you all for your great help.
> 
> Submitted DIAC : 13th June.
> Medicals : 14th June
> Grant : 22 July.
> 
> There was no communication after DAIC submission. No CO allocated.
> 
> Directly received the grant letter.


Congrats ...


----------



## ausmsc

SmartBenny said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got grant letter today. Thank you all for your great help.
> 
> Submitted DIAC : 13th June.
> Medicals : 14th June
> Grant : 22 July.
> 
> There was no communication after DAIC submission. No CO allocated.
> 
> Directly received the grant letter.


Aha, One more grant for the same day 

Congrats SmartBenny  Have a joyful fly to Ozzz :clap2:

AusMSC


----------



## Hyd786

robertmurray7782 said:


> Got my email this morning. Applied June 13th, first CO contact July 16th, grant July 22.
> 
> Good luck all!


Hey Robert,

Congrats... Good luck ahead


----------



## nicky_8022

Any idea when the CO will be assigned for the one's who are invited on 01Jul13

*********

IELTS: 9/Mar/13 – L: 8.5 R: 9.0 W: 7.0 S: 7.0 | ICT Business Analyst (261111) +ve: 11/Dec/13 | IPCC: 26/Oct/2012 | APF: 13/Nov/2012 | EOI: 23/Apr/13 | EOI Invite: 01/Jul/13 | Visa (189) Applied: 02/Jul/13 | Med: 09/Jul/13 | CO? | Grant ?


----------



## cprem79

SmartBenny said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got grant letter today. Thank you all for your great help.
> 
> Submitted DIAC : 13th June.
> Medicals : 14th June
> Grant : 22 July.
> 
> There was no communication after DAIC submission. No CO allocated.
> 
> Directly received the grant letter.


Congrats SmartBenny...
All the best for a good future ahead~


----------



## Vijay24

Two applicants of June 13 got the grant today. Next week hopefully applicants of June 26 gets the grant


----------



## icriding

nicky_8022 said:


> Any idea when the CO will be assigned for the one's who are invited on 01Jul13
> 
> *********
> 
> IELTS: 9/Mar/13 – L: 8.5 R: 9.0 W: 7.0 S: 7.0 | ICT Business Analyst (261111) +ve: 11/Dec/13 | IPCC: 26/Oct/2012 | APF: 13/Nov/2012 | EOI: 23/Apr/13 | EOI Invite: 01/Jul/13 | Visa (189) Applied: 02/Jul/13 | Med: 09/Jul/13 | CO? | Grant ?


Hello nicky_8022,

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.

A case officer can only process you application further, if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 3-6 months of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## Praise

asherasher said:


> Has anyone resetted the TRN Password ???
> 
> I was asked a couple of questions and last page says someone will contact you in 2 days.
> 
> my Agent didn't give me the credentials and i was curios to access the account..


No idea.. Normally agents wont share the TRN Password. I also wish to access it.


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> Anyone got CO or grant today please update this forum


8th week and nothing


----------



## DreamOfOz

Got my case officer today. Exactly 8 weeks to the day from application.


----------



## rs100

Jonathan1980 said:


> 8th week and nothing


we board the boat on same date...but no movement from DIAC....


----------



## raminbdjp

robertmurray7782 said:


> Got my email this morning. Applied June 13th, first CO contact July 16th, grant July 22.
> 
> Good luck all!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Praise

Vijay24 said:


> Two applicants of June 13 got the grant today. Next week hopefully applicants of June 26 gets the grant


We have applied in April 2013 but PCC were pending. The last requested document PCC is delivered in the 3rd week of June. Still waiting for 190 visa grant. I cannot access the evisa as my agent has n't shared the TRN password and i know that they will not share the password. Our agent is asking us to be patient as the case will be finalized soon...So waiting on with hopes everyday. Good luck to you..


----------



## mithu93ku

SmartBenny said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got grant letter today. Thank you all for your great help.
> 
> Submitted DIAC : 13th June.
> Medicals : 14th June
> Grant : 22 July.
> 
> There was no communication after DAIC submission. No CO allocated.
> 
> Directly received the grant letter.


Congrats Mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## robertmurray7782

SmartBenny said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got grant letter today. Thank you all for your great help.
> 
> Submitted DIAC : 13th June.
> Medicals : 14th June
> Grant : 22 July.
> 
> There was no communication after DAIC submission. No CO allocated.
> 
> Directly received the grant letter.


Best wishes man!


----------



## mithu93ku

robertmurray7782 said:


> Got my email this morning. Applied June 13th, first CO contact July 16th, grant July 22.
> 
> Good luck all!


Congrats! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## melbourne2012

SailOZ said:


> 5M/each file and 60M in total
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thank you


----------



## Jonathan1980

rs100 said:


> we board the boat on same date...but no movement from DIAC....


Oh, just call Diac and got confirmation that I got allocated CO last week and that CO has not contacted me for anything. Okie then I'm not sure if they just make it up for the fact that its the 8th week. 

The problem is there is no sign or proof of allocated CO if they assigned or not , know one know. For example if I wont receive any info from CO in next couple of months then its still in the normal processing routine. 

So its just another black hole.


----------



## shyam

Hi,

Recently i got NSW nomination and getting ready for the launch of my application under 190 subclass.

I had my EOI submitted in july 2012 and it had my first ACS assessment with my all experience assess as relevant (i had only 2 years mentioned on that acs)

Now recently NSW asked me to get a new ACS and on the NEW ACS i got 2 years deducted. Till i date with the new deduction i have only 2.5 years of experience.

However, I got the NSW nomination because of the old ACS as it is already in the NSW records and they nominated me.

But now i am worried because the EOI still have the old acs and i am going to apply with the old ACS.

According to my agent ACS never expires in Skillselect and he suggested my application would be on my old ACS. Not sure of this.

Anyone got any idea on my case. Please help.


----------



## YSteenkamp

robertmurray7782 said:


> Got my email this morning. Applied June 13th, first CO contact July 16th, grant July 22.
> 
> Good luck all!


Congrats!!


----------



## robertmurray7782

YSteenkamp said:


> Congrats!!


To you also!


----------



## YSteenkamp

giomanach said:


> Congrats, did a CO contact you before getting your golden mail?


Yes, they asked for form 80 on Friday.


----------



## rs100

Jonathan1980 said:


> Oh, just call Diac and got confirmation that I got allocated CO last week and that CO has not contacted me for anything. Okie then I'm not sure if they just make it up for the fact that its the 8th week.
> 
> The problem is there is no sign or proof of allocated CO if they assigned or not , know one know. For example if I wont receive any info from CO in next couple of months then its still in the normal processing routine.
> 
> So its just another black hole.



for next couple of months ??? whether u have so much of patience ?

on every morning with half open eyes i check my phone to see mail GSM Adelaide team.. but ...

fingers crossed for coming days...


----------



## YSteenkamp

Sapna said:


> Can you share your timelines[/QUOTE
> VetAssess: Applied:7/2/13, Results +ve 23/5/13
> IELTS: 7.5 22/03/13
> WA SS Applied 23/5/13, Results +ve 6/6/13
> Vias Applied 20/06/13
> PCC South Afirka 30/05/13, UK Waiting (Never asked for it)
> Med: 28/06/13,
> Visa Grant 22/07/13


----------



## icriding

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently i got NSW nomination and getting ready for the launch of my application under 190 subclass.
> 
> I had my EOI submitted in july 2012 and it had my first ACS assessment with my all experience assess as relevant (i had only 2 years mentioned on that acs)
> 
> Now recently NSW asked me to get a new ACS and on the NEW ACS i got 2 years deducted. Till i date with the new deduction i have only 2.5 years of experience.
> 
> However, I got the NSW nomination because of the old ACS as it is already in the NSW records and they nominated me.
> 
> But now i am worried because the EOI still have the old acs and i am going to apply with the old ACS.
> 
> According to my agent ACS never expires in Skillselect and he suggested my application would be on my old ACS. Not sure of this.
> 
> Anyone got any idea on my case. Please help.


Hello shyam,

Your message is not very clear.

Please clarify how many relevant years of experience you have according to old and new ACS assessments.

Also specify the number of points you have claimed on the basis of your work experience.

Why did NSW request for new assessment when they nominated you on the basis of your old assessment?

To the best of my knowledge, you are able to modify your Expression of Interest prior to an invite.

Other forum members please provide feedback.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## Jonathan1980

rs100 said:


> for next couple of months ??? whether u have so much of patience ?
> 
> on every morning with half open eyes i check my phone to see mail GSM Adelaide team.. but ...
> 
> fingers crossed for coming days...


told u ,

the point is if CO allocated and not contact you then its is the same as they are not allocated at all. 

Evidently you dont have any clue as CO allocation is not indicated on eVisa.


----------



## Vijay24

Praise said:


> We have applied in April 2013 but PCC were pending. The last requested document PCC is delivered in the 3rd week of June. Still waiting for 190 visa grant. I cannot access the evisa as my agent has n't shared the TRN password and i know that they will not share the password. Our agent is asking us to be patient as the case will be finalized soon...So waiting on with hopes everyday. Good luck to you..


Thanks buddy. But my agent has shared all the details with me and also he had done a small stupid mistake of uploading my Diploma Certificate in Australian Qualifications even though the same certificate was uploaded in Overseas Qualifications by me. 
Not sure how much delay will cause because of this


----------



## shyam

icriding said:


> Hello shyam,
> 
> Your message is not very clear.
> 
> Please clarify how many relevant years of experience you have according to old and new ACS assessments.
> 
> Also specify the number of points you have claimed on the basis of your work experience.
> 
> Why did NSW request for new assessment when they nominated you on the basis of your old assessment?
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, you are able to modify your Expression of Interest prior to an invite.
> 
> Other forum members please provide feedback.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thanks for the reply Icriding.

According my old ACS, i had all my experience assessed and when i applied for ACS I had 2. years. This was valid till last march 2013.

NSW asked me for new ACS because my first one had only 2 years on it and was valid only till march. So i got the new one but unfortunately i had a deduction. So out of 4.2 years assessed experience only 2.2 years was considered as skilled.

Though the new one had 2.2 years as skilled i got the NSW nomination. Yes, before the invite i could have updated with the new ACS. Worried about the deduction i forgot to update the EOI, but meanwhile my Agent spoke to NSW and somehow i got NSW nomination. 

Before i could know the NSW had nominated me I got the EOI invitation to apply.

When spoke to my agent he said ACS will never expire in skillselect and I would be applying on the old ACS.

FYI, I have submitted my EOI last july 2012. and applied for NSW nomination in November 2012. so both of them had my ACS valid. and with no deduction.

Not sure, if case office would have any objection with my expired ACS and with new ACS that has the experience deducted. If yes, then I will be in trouble 

Please share your thoughts and ideas on my case.


----------



## killerbee82

I emailed global health asking about the status of my medicals

I got the below reply

Meds done on 30 June uploaded 7 July 

--------------
be advised that your medicals have been received and are currently awaiting the assessment by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth.
--------------

Does this mean referred?


----------



## kn.bushan

Need help guys,

I have got my invite for victoria state..I am unable to make the payment through credit card..I am not sure of other options to make the payment for visa application..
Can someone suggest how to do it?
Can someone give me the e-mail ID and contact number of DIAC?. 
I am just not able to find it on the IMMI website...


----------



## mayankp

Lot of things kept on hold e.g. buying a new car, changing job etc. which makes the waiting period tough and that makes us more impatient. Really very tough time.


----------



## akanawu

akanawu said:


> Hello mates, am in this team as well. Have been since 12/11/12, had our meds referred. Just resolved that 2weeks ago but am yet to hear anything from my CO.
> 
> So, we should all exercise patience


Another person replied me today, and this is what I got:



> I am responding on behalf of your case officer LM who is out of the office this week.
> 
> No further documents are required at this stage, your application is being assessed and currently undergoing routine checks. Your case officer will finalise your application when all the checks are completed.


Does anyone know what this routine check is all about??


----------



## cprem79

killerbee82 said:


> I emailed global health asking about the status of my medicals
> 
> I got the below reply
> 
> Meds done on 30 June uploaded 7 July
> 
> --------------
> be advised that your medicals have been received and are currently awaiting the assessment by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth.
> --------------
> 
> Does this mean referred?


Yes, if it is awaiting assessment by MOC, then it means your medicals are referred.
But it is a routine procedure and not much to worry about the outcome until you know that your medicals are clear.
It will take a while, so please have patience.


----------



## Sanje

robertmurray7782 said:


> Got my email this morning. Applied June 13th, first CO contact July 16th, grant July 22.
> 
> Good luck all!


Congrats Buddyy...:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## chandustorageadm

SmartBenny said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got grant letter today. Thank you all for your great help.
> 
> Submitted DIAC : 13th June.
> Medicals : 14th June
> Grant : 22 July.
> 
> There was no communication after DAIC submission. No CO allocated.
> 
> Directly received the grant letter.


Congratsssssss....


----------



## nicky_8022

*thanks*



icriding said:


> Hello nicky_8022,
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.
> 
> A case officer can only process you application further, if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 3-6 months of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thankyou Icriding...


----------



## Sanje

SailOZ said:


> 5M/each file and 60M in total
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Maximum number of files : 60
Maximum size each file : 5MB
Formats allowed : .DOC, .DOCX, .DOT, .XLS, .PPT, .RTF, .TXT, .GIF, .JPG , .BMP, .PDF 

hope this help


----------



## icriding

shyam said:


> Thanks for the reply Icriding.
> 
> According my old ACS, i had all my experience assessed and when i applied for ACS I had 2. years. This was valid till last march 2013.
> 
> NSW asked me for new ACS because my first one had only 2 years on it and was valid only till march. So i got the new one but unfortunately i had a deduction. So out of 4.2 years assessed experience only 2.2 years was considered as skilled.
> 
> Though the new one had 2.2 years as skilled i got the NSW nomination. Yes, before the invite i could have updated with the new ACS. Worried about the deduction i forgot to update the EOI, but meanwhile my Agent spoke to NSW and somehow i got NSW nomination.
> 
> Before i could know the NSW had nominated me I got the EOI invitation to apply.
> 
> When spoke to my agent he said ACS will never expire in skillselect and I would be applying on the old ACS.
> 
> FYI, I have submitted my EOI last july 2012. and applied for NSW nomination in November 2012. so both of them had my ACS valid. and with no deduction.
> 
> Not sure, if case office would have any objection with my expired ACS and with new ACS that has the experience deducted. If yes, then I will be in trouble
> 
> Please share your thoughts and ideas on my case.


Hello Shyam,

Things are much clearer now.

Just a couple of additional questions.

Why has ACS *deduced *~2 years of your work experience, you can contact them and request for a *re-assessment*, if you are confident that you have ~ 4 years of relevant work experience

Also, please specify the *number of points *you have claimed on the basis of your work experience after you filed your visa application. 

If you have not claimed *extra *points, there should not be a problem. You will just need to explain your situation clearly. 

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## virang

Devang said:


> Submitted passport copy
> 
> hi devang have you done your medical before case officer allocate ...??


----------



## Vijay24

kn.bushan said:


> Need help guys,
> 
> I have got my invite for victoria state..I am unable to make the payment through credit card..I am not sure of other options to make the payment for visa application..
> Can someone suggest how to do it?
> Can someone give me the e-mail ID and contact number of DIAC?.
> I am just not able to find it on the IMMI website...


Maybe cos of your credit limits. Try increasing the credit limit to 2.5 Lakh and pay or else pay from one of your friend's or family member's card who has that limit.

No email id, but for phone call you need to wait at least 20 mins to speak to a representative. 0061-1300 364 613


----------



## mamunmaziz

FOR change of PASSPORT......which form should be filled up......1022 or 929...I filled up and send both....
Is that okey?


----------



## Australia1

mamunmaziz said:


> FOR change of PASSPORT......which form should be filled up......1022 or 929...I filled up and send both....
> Is that okey?


Hi, I think its 929 to be used as written on my letter from the case officer.

By d way, why did you need to change passport at this point?


----------



## shyam

icriding said:


> Hello Shyam,
> 
> Things are much clearer now.
> 
> Just a couple of additional questions.
> 
> Why has ACS *deduced *~2 years of your work experience, you can contact them and request for a *re-assessment*, if you are confident that you have ~ 4 years of relevant work experience
> 
> Also, please specify the *number of points *you have claimed on the basis of your work experience after you filed your visa application.
> 
> If you have not claimed *extra *points, there should not be a problem. You will just need to explain your situation clearly.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thanks for the reply Icriding.

I have claimed 5 points for my experience. In total I have 4.2 years of relevant experience and the same is assessed too. However, only 2.2 years of experience is considered as Skilled to meet the new ACS criteria. 

I had a mail conversation with ACS and they said everyone has to go under a few years of deduction to meet the new ACS assessment criteria. However, claiming points for the experience depends on the DIAC.

Since, my old ACS is already in the NSW records and in EOI that i have submitted in July 2012. I am claiming 5 points for the experience that i have by Dec 2012.

However, the old ACS has expired and have new ACS with all my experience assessed as relevant but on ly 2.2 years considered as Skilled.

FYI, I am yet to submit my application. Since EOI had my old ACS, it calculated my points based on that and I got invitation with 60 points.
Age=30
Aus masters= 5
Qualification=15
experience=5
NSW nomination=5


----------



## mamunmaziz

Australia1 said:


> Hi, I think its 929 to be used as written on my letter from the case officer.
> 
> By d way, why did you need to change passport at this point?



My previous passport was not MRP.....and that would be expired soon....Thats why...


----------



## monty83

Pls guide me as i filled during my case processing that I will bring aud 11000.. While coming is it compulsory to carry this or I can carry less amount also


----------



## waitingkills

I lodged my application on 23rd may and CO allocated on 6th June.


----------



## giomanach

Would we know that a case officer is being allocated by logging on to the eVisa website?


----------



## waitingkills

I received a mail from the CO..


----------



## sajeesh salim

waitingkills said:


> I received a mail from the CO..


anything fruitful?


----------



## Vijay24

giomanach said:


> Would we know that a case officer is being allocated by logging on to the eVisa website?


No. It won't show there. He/She may email you if anything is required for them to check


----------



## ivetka233

Hi Guys, no CO TODAY, in my 7th week. Hope next week othervise i dont know....anybody lucky of GRANTS?


----------



## Jonathan1980

DreamOfOz said:


> Got my case officer today. Exactly 8 weeks to the day from application.


Did he email you or how do you find it out. 

Did he ask you for anything or just to let you know that your case is located ?

Thanks


----------



## Hyd786

giomanach said:


> Would we know that a case officer is being allocated by logging on to the eVisa website?


giomanach,

You will only come to know about a CO allocation only if he mails you regarding any document.

If everything you have submitted is satisfactory and in case he doesn't need any more documents, you'll directly get a Grant


----------



## giomanach

Hyd786 said:


> giomanach,
> 
> You will only come to know about a CO allocation only if he mails you regarding any document.
> 
> If everything you have submitted is satisfactory and in case he doesn't need any more documents, you'll directly get a Grant


I knew it. I called DIAC and a lady told me that. What a big fat liar. That's 20 minutes of my life I'm not getting back. Sigh.


----------



## J4nE

Hyd786 said:


> giomanach,
> 
> You will only come to know about a CO allocation only if he mails you regarding any document.
> 
> If everything you have submitted is satisfactory and in case he doesn't need any more documents, you'll directly get a Grant


Not sure if I've said this before, I filed the app. the same day as you


----------



## Hyd786

J4nE said:


> Not sure if I've said this before, I filed the app. the same day as you


Yes J4nE,

You've told this to me earlier & i've made a note of it 

Hopefully we get the Grant soon :dance:


----------



## J4nE

Hyd786 said:


> Yes J4nE,
> 
> You've told this to me earlier & i've made a note of it
> 
> Hopefully we get the Grant soon :dance:


lol...I'm just obsessive 

 don't like the waiting  but everyone is saying should be contacted by CO in 4wks time, so it's soon for us


----------



## Sia

akanawu said:


> Another person replied me today, and this is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this routine check is all about??




obviously, routine checks mean security checks or known as internal or external check that no one never ever gonna find that when it begins and when will be finalized. If your country of origin been listed as high risk countries, these checks will extra time to be finalized. hopefully, someone gives you response. in my case there is even no response.


----------



## Hyd786

J4nE said:


> lol...I'm just obsessive
> 
> don't like the waiting  but everyone is saying should be contacted by CO in 4wks time, so it's soon for us


Hopefully for us things should come to a positive end by end of August

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## icriding

shyam said:


> Thanks for the reply Icriding.
> 
> I have claimed 5 points for my experience. In total I have 4.2 years of relevant experience and the same is assessed too. However, only 2.2 years of experience is considered as Skilled to meet the new ACS criteria.
> 
> I had a mail conversation with ACS and they said everyone has to go under a few years of deduction to meet the new ACS assessment criteria. However, claiming points for the experience depends on the DIAC.
> 
> Since, my old ACS is already in the NSW records and in EOI that i have submitted in July 2012. I am claiming 5 points for the experience that i have by Dec 2012.
> 
> However, the old ACS has expired and have new ACS with all my experience assessed as relevant but on ly 2.2 years considered as Skilled.
> 
> FYI, I am yet to submit my application. Since EOI had my old ACS, it calculated my points based on that and I got invitation with 60 points.
> Age=30
> Aus masters= 5
> Qualification=15
> experience=5
> NSW nomination=5



Hello shyam,

I am not sure what you mean by statement below

_
"I had a mail conversation with ACS and they said everyone has to go under a few years of deduction to meet the new ACS assessment criteria. However, claiming points for the experience depends on the DIAC."_


Please refer to this

Summary of Criteria Required for a Suitable ICT Skills Assessment

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

The document specifies number of years of experience along with your degree to have positive assessment. 

In my opinion, the you will encounter a problem if you claim *extra *points.

That is points for employment which *are not be backed * with a positive skilled assessment.

Other forum members, please provide feedback

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## shyam

icriding said:


> Hello shyam,
> 
> I am not sure what you mean by statement below
> 
> _
> "I had a mail conversation with ACS and they said everyone has to go under a few years of deduction to meet the new ACS assessment criteria. However, claiming points for the experience depends on the DIAC."_
> 
> 
> Please refer to this
> 
> Summary of Criteria Required for a Suitable ICT Skills Assessment
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf
> 
> The document specifies number of years of experience along with your degree to have positive assessment.
> 
> In my opinion, the you will encounter a problem if you claim *extra *points.
> 
> That is points for employment which *are not be backed * with a positive skilled assessment.
> 
> Other forum members, please provide feedback
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thanks Icriding.

The above statement means that, I spoke to the ACS on term Skilled mentioned in the result letter and the date that says experience after that date as skilled. Then ACS has replied me that the assessments are done according to the new criteria mentioned in the link provided. I have relevant qualification and according to the criteria my total experience is relevant but experience after December 2010 is considered to be skilled.

I have a positive skills assessment. And my qualifications are considered equivalent to AQF.
I started working from December 2008 and according the ACS summary criteria ACS has mentioned my total experience as relevant to nominated occupation but experience after December 2010 is considered as skilled.

But my first ACS has the experience from Deceber 2008 to December 2010 considered it as relevant and skilled experience.

Sorry, what you mean extra points? You mean Since i donot have 3 years of skilled experience according to new ACS since December 2010 I cannot claim 5 points ? 
Please clarify.

Since my first ACS was in EOI I got invitation and about to apply. Please suggest.


----------



## icriding

shyam said:


> Thanks Icriding.
> 
> I have a positive skills assessment. And my qualifications are considered equivalent to AQF.
> I started working from December 2008 and according the ACS summary criteria ACS has mentioned my total experience as relevant to nominated occupation but experience after December 2010 is considered as skilled.
> 
> But my first ACS has the experience from Deceber 2008 to December 2010 considered it as relevant and skilled experience.
> 
> Sorry, what you mean extra points? You mean Since i donot have 3 years of skilled experience according to new ACS since December 2010 I cannot claim 5 points ?
> Please clarify.
> 
> Since my first ACS was in EOI I got invitation and about to apply. Please suggest.


Hello shyam,

As long as the* points you claim for employment are backed with a valid positive skills assessment* at the time of visa application, you have nothing to worry about.

Other forum members, please provide feedback

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## pallavishri

Many Congratulations!!!

Please PM me ur email id..i wish to keep in touch..after all we r from the same job code..




YSteenkamp said:


> Thank you Lord!! Received my Golden Mail!!!! Yippeee!!! Now al the arrangements to get there!!! So Excited!!


----------



## shyam

icriding said:


> Hello shyam,
> 
> As long as the* points you claim for employment are backed with a valid positive skills assessment* at the time of visa application, you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Other forum members, please provide feedback
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thanks Icriding.
Yes, I have a valid and positive skill assessment. The only thing i am worried about is the years of experience that ACS says as skilled.

According to new ACS only experience after December 2010, i.e only 2.2 years are said to be skilled. But i am claiming points 5 for my experience because ACS considered my total exp as relevant experience and yes the assessment is positive.

I hope I do not have any problem.


----------



## PDHUNT

HI All,

I have applied on 11th June 2013 and till the time there is no movement on my application.
I know that, the official time of CO allocation, for the VISA Sub-class 189, is 8 weeks from Application but when I gone through some of this site member's time line data, I found that normally CO is allocated in a month or so. 

Can any one confirms that the CO is allocated to his/her application who has applied around 11/07/1013?


----------



## JP Mosa

shyam said:


> Thanks Icriding.
> Yes, I have a valid and positive skill assessment. The only thing i am worried about is the years of experience that ACS says as skilled.
> 
> According to new ACS only experience after December 2010, i.e only 2.2 years are said to be skilled. But i am claiming points 5 for my experience because ACS considered my total exp as relevant experience and yes the assessment is positive.
> 
> I hope I do not have any problem.


Dear Shyam

Don't worry about 2.2 yrs assessed skilled work experience .....but do provide
spporting docs for 2.10 yrs work experience which you want to claim for points

Cheers


----------



## kn.bushan

Vijay24 said:


> Maybe cos of your credit limits. Try increasing the credit limit to 2.5 Lakh and pay or else pay from one of your friend's or family member's card who has that limit.
> 
> No email id, but for phone call you need to wait at least 20 mins to speak to a representative. 0061-1300 364 613


Hi Vijay,

Thanks for your reply...As u said, the issue is with the credit limit..
I tried calling the 1300 number but it doesn't land to the correct department...
Will give it a go again tomorrow morning though..thanks!!!


----------



## shyam

JP Mosa said:


> Dear Shyam
> 
> Don't worry about 2.2 yrs assessed skilled work experience .....but do provide
> spporting docs for 2.10 yrs work experience which you want to claim for points
> 
> Cheers


Thanks JP Mosa.

Yes I do have proofs for my whole experience. 
First think is i have my total experience assessed as positive.

Second I have all the relevant proofs for my total experience.
Since I am working in the same job for all the years should not be a problem.

My visa application would be on old ACS that is expired. I have all the proof for my experience along with the new ACS that is positive and valid(except the skilled date mentioned on the new result letter)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rs100

PDHUNT said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have applied on 11th June 2013 and till the time there is no movement on my application.
> I know that, the official time of CO allocation, for the VISA Sub-class 189, is 8 weeks from Application but when I gone through some of this site member's time line data, I found that normally CO is allocated in a month or so.
> 
> Can any one confirms that the CO is allocated to his/her application who has applied around 11/07/1013?


we are waiting since 3rd June ... no movement from DIAC


----------



## ivetka233

rs100 said:


> we are waiting since 3rd June ... no movement from DIAC


Are you from high risk country,, i think you will tahn go for checking... what they said to you when you rang to check?


----------



## mayankp

PDHUNT said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have applied on 11th June 2013 and till the time there is no movement on my application.
> I know that, the official time of CO allocation, for the VISA Sub-class 189, is 8 weeks from Application but when I gone through some of this site member's time line data, I found that normally CO is allocated in a month or so.
> 
> Can any one confirms that the CO is allocated to his/her application who has applied around 11/07/1013?


I have applied on the same date 11th June and I think we should expect the CO allocation in week starting August 6th i.e. in 8th week. You can get allocation early only if you are very lucky.

8 weeks is maximum timeline for 189 CO allocation.


----------



## DreamOfOz

Jonathan1980 said:


> Did he email you or how do you find it out.
> 
> Did he ask you for anything or just to let you know that your case is located ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Yes I woke up to an email asking for additional work experience proof. Team 33 Brisbane. Anyone else have experience with this team?


----------



## icriding

DreamOfOz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I woke up to an email asking for additional work experience proof. Team 33 Brisbane. Anyone else have experience with this team?


Hello DreamOfOz,

What evidence have you already submitted as proof of work experience?

*The following is recommended:*

Employment Statement of Service/Reference Letter, for the entire period you are claiming points for
Employment Payslip History (Form16-India/PAYG-Australia), for the entire for the period you are claiming points for 

Icriding.


----------



## sre375

Hi everyone

I just lodged my application today with 65 points, general accountant. Will be arranging for PCC and meds very soon. 

All the best to everyone else.


----------



## DreamOfOz

icriding said:


> Hello DreamOfOz,
> 
> What evidence have you already submitted as proof of work experience?
> 
> *The following is recommended:*
> 
> Employment Statement of Service/Reference Letter, for the entire period you are claiming points for
> Employment Payslip History (Form16-India/PAYG-Australia), for the entire for the period you are claiming points for
> 
> Icriding.


Hi,

I have only submitted my work reference letter that I used for ACS assessment.

I will submit Contract, annual tax statements, and annual pay reviews.

Do you think this is enough? I have worked for my company for over 10 years, it will be a very long list of attachments if I have to scan monthly bank statements and payslips for all this time??


----------



## Colombo

icriding said:


> Hello rimon,
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> A majority of applications *are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. *
> 
> A case officer can only process you application further, if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 3-6 months of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding




This is indeed good info.
Thanks 

XXX


----------



## rockerwin

Early June applicants are now getting Grants, there cases are now under consideration. It seems that End of Aug, will bring a good news to all June applicants.


----------



## mini2ran

Hi all,

To Upload Form-80 what is the category i need to select on the attach document? Is it 

Character, evidence of
character, evidence of intention to obtain of

TIA


----------



## Sanje

Hi All,

quick question on certification of docs....

I certified my all documents today. *But the certified date didn't mention* . Is it a problem ??


----------



## icriding

DreamOfOz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have only submitted my work reference letter that I used for ACS assessment.
> 
> I will submit Contract, annual tax statements, and annual pay reviews.
> 
> Do you think this is enough? I have worked for my company for over 10 years, it will be a very long list of attachments if I have to scan monthly bank statements and payslips for all this time??


Hello DreamOfOz,

Employment Payslip History (annual pay review) *for the entire period you are claiming points* for should be fine.

Also make sure that your Statement of Service/Reference Letter, mentions the following:

1. The position held with a description of the five main duties you undertook.
2. The exact period of employment.
3. The required working hours per week.
4. The salary earned.
5. Whether the employment was full-time or part-time.
5. Whether that employment was permanent or temporary.

Icriding


----------



## AUS14

Do we require to upload any certificate/marksheet of spouse who is a dependent and not an applicant and claiming no points? My spouse do have work experience even though she is not working currently, should I need to upload her offer letter, release letter, pay slips, form 16?

The documents so far I have thought of uploading for spouse:

1. Passport
2. PCC
3. Medical
4. English eligibility
5. Form 80
6. Marriage Certificate

Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## icriding

Sanje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> quick question on certification of docs....
> 
> I certified my all documents today. *But the certified date didn't mention* . Is it a problem ??



Hello Sanje,

Apparently the *date * needs to be mentioned.

Certifying Documents

https://www.mara.gov.au/Agent-Infor...g-Documents/Certifying-Documents/default.aspx


Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## Sanje

icriding said:


> Hello Sanje,
> 
> Apparently the *date * needs to be mentioned.
> 
> Certifying Documents
> 
> https://www.mara.gov.au/Agent-Infor...g-Documents/Certifying-Documents/default.aspx
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Got it . Thanks Buddy  

anyway need start the scan again ..........


----------



## happybuddha

DreamOfOz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I woke up to an email asking for additional work experience proof. Team 33 Brisbane. Anyone else have experience with this team?


Congratulations, half the battle is over. 
I am deciding to do same thing. Decided not to upload my spouse's PCC. Just keeping it ready. At least this way we will come to know when the CO asks for documents. I think its easy for DIAC operator to see when you lodged application, then calculate if the callers date of lodging app is nearing 8 weeks then just say CO is allocated. As someone else pointed out there is no proof.


----------



## AUS14

AUS14 said:


> Do we require to upload any certificate/marksheet of spouse who is a dependent and not an applicant and claiming no points? My spouse do have work experience even though she is not working currently, should I need to upload her offer letter, release letter, pay slips, form 16?
> 
> The documents so far I have thought of uploading for spouse:
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. PCC
> 3. Medical
> 4. English eligibility
> 5. Form 80
> 6. Marriage Certificate
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong


Can somebody plz help on this


----------



## wifi

Hey guys need a suggestion
I took my medicals on 24th June, and only provided my TRN, my results have not been uploaded so far. Do you guys think i Should upload the medical exam booking reference letter in the Evidence of Health Section, just to let case officer (if there is any) know that I already underwent the process. or should i call someone to find out the status?? thanks


----------



## icriding

wifi said:


> Hey guys need a suggestion
> I took my medicals on 24th June, and only provided my TRN, my results have not been uploaded so far. Do you guys think i Should upload the medical exam booking reference letter in the Evidence of Health Section, just to let case officer (if there is any) know that I already underwent the process. or should i call someone to find out the status?? thanks


Hello wifi,

You may upload proof of having undergone your Health Examinations. 

Your Panel Clinic will upload the results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...

Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*Health Case Status*

This health case was submitted to DIAC on 19 Jul 2013.

Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic

501 Medical Examination Completed

502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed

707 HIV test Completed 

On 19 JUL 2013 you consented online to using eMedical to process your health examinations where available

however,when I had applied for eVisa i had old passport which was about to expire. I got a new passport after lodging eVisa which I showed at the medical center. They didnt update the new details. It still shows my old passport details. Should I worry about this? or after I get CO allocated inform him about this discrepancy


----------



## nazarwaheed

AUS14 said:


> Can somebody plz help on this


no need to upload any job related proof for your secondary applicant spouse.


----------



## icriding

Rocky Balboa said:


> *Health Case Status*
> 
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on 19 Jul 2013.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 
> 707 HIV test Completed
> 
> On 19 JUL 2013 you consented online to using eMedical to process your health examinations where available
> 
> however,when I had applied for eVisa i had old passport which was about to expire. I got a new passport after lodging eVisa which I showed at the medical center. They didnt update the new details. It still shows my old passport details. Should I worry about this? or after I get CO allocated inform him about this discrepancy


Hello Rocky Balboa,

In my opinion, this is fine.

If you lodged your Skilled-190 Permanent Visa application using you *old passport details* and also completed your Health Examinations using your *old passport details*, you will only need to submit *Form 929 * - Change of address and/or passport details to notify the DIAC of a change of address or passport details.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## nazarwaheed

First thing in the morning i check my email.

I saw an email with the subject 'your EOI has been ceased'
then with half eye opened i continued reading the other subject of the email 'Visa grant notification'.

EYES WIDENED. In a flick of a microsecond mind started working 100%.

Opened the mail and it was that GOLDEN one.

This forum has been extremely helpful to me in 100000 ways. No words to thank you all who put your every little effort in it to work like a 'cloud family' 

My timelines are as follows:

VETASSESS Filed: 18 Nov 2012
VETASSESS positive: 18 feb 2013
SS Filed: 23 Feb 2013
NSW SS granted: 18 May 2013
Visa filed: 25 May 2013
CO: 18 June 2013

PCC Submitted: 21 July 2013
Visa Grant: 22 July 2013 (11:30 P.S.T)
CO: Adelaide Team 2 (Simon O'Brian) [The best person]


I was in a shock for such a speedy approval. so why it took me 7 hours to update my status.

---------------------------------------------------------------
word of advice:

Keep calm. Follow steps. Keep it Simple.

---------------------------------------------------------------


Wish all the awaiting ones speedy and safe process.


----------



## Razaqng

DreamOfOz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I woke up to an email asking for additional work experience proof. Team 33 Brisbane. Anyone else have experience with this team?


Hello dreamofOz,is DC your case officer?He asked me for same further proof of employment to submit at least 8 years payslips or bank statement.I hope and pray that he gives me grant tomorrow.I am already receiving interview from employers in Adelaide,I have 2 for tomorrow which I won't be able to attend of course.

Anyway, good luck to everyone still waiting.Cheers


----------



## Sanje

nazarwaheed said:


> First thing in the morning i check my email.
> 
> I saw an email with the subject 'your EOI has been ceased'
> then with half eye opened i continued reading the other subject of the email 'Visa grant notification'.
> 
> EYES WIDENED. In a flick of a microsecond mind started working 100%.
> 
> Opened the mail and it was that GOLDEN one.
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful to me in 100000 ways. No words to thank you all who put your every little effort in it to work like a 'cloud family'
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> VETASSESS Filed: 18 Nov 2012
> VETASSESS positive: 18 feb 2013
> SS Filed: 23 Feb 2013
> NSW SS granted: 18 May 2013
> Visa filed: 25 May 2013
> CO: 18 June 2013
> 
> PCC Submitted: 21 July 2013
> Visa Grant: 22 July 2013 (11:30 P.S.T)
> CO: Adelaide Team 2 (Simon O'Brian) [The best person]
> 
> 
> I was in a shock for such a speedy approval. so why it took me 7 hours to update my status.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> word of advice:
> 
> Keep calm. Follow steps. Keep it Simple.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Wish all the awaiting ones speedy and safe process.


Congrats :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

icriding said:


> Hello Rocky Balboa,
> 
> In my opinion, this is fine.
> 
> If you lodged your Skilled-190 Permanent Visa application using you *old passport details* and also completed your Health Examinations using your *old passport details*, you will only need to submit *Form 929 * - Change of address and/or passport details to notify the DIAC of a change of address or passport details.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding



Hi IcRiding,

You didnt understand my case completely. Let me reiterate. 

I lodged eVisa with old passport details. After I lodged eVisa, I got new passport issued which I had applied before applying for my eVisa. I went to do my medical checkup with the new passport. However, they didn't update my new passport details though they accepted and took the copy of my new passport. I have already submitted Form 929 long time back. I have not been allocated a CO yet. Thus can't inform noone about this. Should I worry?


----------



## wifi

nazarwaheed said:


> First thing in the morning i check my email.
> 
> I saw an email with the subject 'your EOI has been ceased'
> then with half eye opened i continued reading the other subject of the email 'Visa grant notification'.
> 
> EYES WIDENED. In a flick of a microsecond mind started working 100%.
> 
> Opened the mail and it was that GOLDEN one.
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful to me in 100000 ways. No words to thank you all who put your every little effort in it to work like a 'cloud family'
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> VETASSESS Filed: 18 Nov 2012
> VETASSESS positive: 18 feb 2013
> SS Filed: 23 Feb 2013
> NSW SS granted: 18 May 2013
> Visa filed: 25 May 2013
> CO: 18 June 2013
> 
> PCC Submitted: 21 July 2013
> Visa Grant: 22 July 2013 (11:30 P.S.T)
> CO: Adelaide Team 2 (Simon O'Brian) [The best person]
> 
> 
> I was in a shock for such a speedy approval. so why it took me 7 hours to update my status.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> word of advice:
> 
> Keep calm. Follow steps. Keep it Simple.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Wish all the awaiting ones speedy and safe process.



Congratulations buddy, happy for you...enjoy  :second::second:


----------



## icriding

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi IcRiding,
> 
> You didnt understand my case completely. Let me reiterate.
> 
> I lodged eVisa with old passport details. After I lodged eVisa, I got new passport issued which I had applied before applying for my eVisa. I went to do my medical checkup with the new passport. However, they didn't update my new passport details though they accepted and took the copy of my new passport. I have already submitted Form 929 long time back. I have not been allocated a CO yet. Thus can't inform noone about this. Should I worry?


Hello Rocky Balboa,

Your message seems to indicate that the DIAC has *already * received information that your medicals have been undertaken by means of your* TRN number.*

To the best of my knowledge, your passport is used to validate your identity and your TRN number is used to communicate with the DIAC and access your case files.

I don't think there will be any problem.

Icriding


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Icriding,
THanks for your lightening fast reply

Now i can breathe a sigh of relief


----------



## JP Mosa

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi IcRiding,
> 
> You didnt understand my case completely. Let me reiterate.
> 
> I lodged eVisa with old passport details. After I lodged eVisa, I got new passport issued which I had applied before applying for my eVisa. I went to do my medical checkup with the new passport. However, they didn't update my new passport details though they accepted and took the copy of my new passport. I have already submitted Form 929 long time back. I have not been allocated a CO yet. Thus can't inform noone about this. Should I worry?


Not to worry......you done your medical a with new PP...... 
DIAC will take that into consideration ....as you have already mentioned
your PP expiry in EOI and visa application........CO will only contact you when
they need extra supporting docs......otherwise you will never kn....hope you got it now...


Cheers


----------



## Rocky Balboa

nazarwaheed said:


> First thing in the morning i check my email.
> 
> I saw an email with the subject 'your EOI has been ceased'
> then with half eye opened i continued reading the other subject of the email 'Visa grant notification'.
> 
> EYES WIDENED. In a flick of a microsecond mind started working 100%.
> 
> Opened the mail and it was that GOLDEN one.
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful to me in 100000 ways. No words to thank you all who put your every little effort in it to work like a 'cloud family'
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> VETASSESS Filed: 18 Nov 2012
> VETASSESS positive: 18 feb 2013
> SS Filed: 23 Feb 2013
> NSW SS granted: 18 May 2013
> Visa filed: 25 May 2013
> CO: 18 June 2013
> 
> PCC Submitted: 21 July 2013
> Visa Grant: 22 July 2013 (11:30 P.S.T)
> CO: Adelaide Team 2 (Simon O'Brian) [The best person]
> 
> 
> I was in a shock for such a speedy approval. so why it took me 7 hours to update my status.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> word of advice:
> 
> Keep calm. Follow steps. Keep it Simple.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Wish all the awaiting ones speedy and safe process.



Enjoy your life...Good luck ahead..Congratzzzlane:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

JP Mosa said:


> Not to worry......you done your medical a with new PP......
> DIAC will take that into consideration ....as you have already mentioned
> your PP expiry in EOI and visa application........CO will only contact you when
> they need extra supporting docs......otherwise you will never kn....hope you got it now...
> 
> 
> Cheers


Got it! Thanks anyways

Waiting anxiously for CO to contact me or Golden Mail whichever comes first


----------



## icriding

Rocky Balboa said:


> Icriding,
> THanks for your lightening fast reply
> 
> Now i can breathe a sigh of relief


Hello Rocky Balboa, 

Your Panel Clinic will upload the results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

In your case this seems to have happened via your TRN, since you now have the *"Completed"* status on your visa application page.

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...

You case officer will contact you if any problem is encountered during processing of your medicals.

Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## Rocky Balboa

The results were uploaded on the 19th. So lets say by tomorrow, Health Operation Center processes the results and assume some problems are noticed. I applied for eVisa 3 weeks ago. I still have two more weeks for CO allocation. That means i will have to wait for two more weeks to hear from a CO and can only go for further tests, am i Right? It will be time consuming and my case will take fruther more time to get finalized.

Plus I am waiting for German PCC. Rest is all complete and Yeah Form 80 when CO will ask for it.


----------



## wifi

That was a great start of the week, hope DIAC continues with this or even faster processing speed.....


----------



## icriding

Rocky Balboa said:


> The results were uploaded on the 19th. So lets say by tomorrow, Health Operation Center processes the results and assume some problems are noticed. I applied for eVisa 3 weeks ago. I still have two more weeks for CO allocation. That means i will have to wait for two more weeks to hear from a CO and can only go for further tests, am i Right? It will be time consuming and my case will take fruther more time to get finalized.
> 
> Plus I am waiting for German PCC. Rest is all complete and Yeah Form 80 when CO will ask for it.



Hello Rocky Balboa,

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will referred...

It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.

All the best with your German-PCC.

Hopefully all documents will be uploaded by the time your case officer gets to your file.

You can also upload Form80.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## ausmsc

Hello Guys,

I called up DIAC today ( +61 1300364613) and spoke to the operator and i gave my TRN and PASSPORT but that lady told me that we are unable to find application for given TRN/PASSPORT.

Seems like this number belong to Adelaide and my application might be process by Brisbane.. any idea guys??

I am getting anxious now as Robert & SmartBenny already got grant today(they applied on same date as me)


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Congratz to ll those who got thr Golden Mails today.. i had also applied on the same 13th june but no gud newz yet.. Even no contact from CO.. Now a bit anxious now


----------



## asherasher

AUS14 said:


> Hey asherasher
> 
> Are you married? What all documents did you upload for your wife then?


Yes i am married,
I guess form 80 actually it was done by my consultant.

following were the requested docs
======================
Main Applicant
XXXX
Evidence of Character
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
● Payslip - entire claim period
Secondary Applicant(s)
XXXXX
Evidence of English Language Ability
Evidence of Character
GSM

and i uploaded all the documents requested thats when i got the email from CO that all the documents have been received.

Regards,
Asher


----------



## shyam

asherasher said:


> Yes i am married,
> I guess form 80 actually it was done by my consultant.
> 
> following were the requested docs
> ======================
> Main Applicant
> XXXX
> Evidence of Character
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Payslip - entire claim period
> Secondary Applicant(s)
> XXXXX
> Evidence of English Language Ability
> Evidence of Character
> GSM
> 
> and i uploaded all the documents requested thats when i got the email from CO that all the documents have been received.
> 
> Regards,
> Asher


Hi,

What should i provide as Evidence of English Language Ability for my wife?
She does not has IELTS score, but her total studies is in English.

Please help.


----------



## icriding

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> What should i provide as Evidence of English Language Ability for my wife?
> She does not has IELTS score, but her total studies is in English.
> 
> Please help.


Hello shyam,

Regarding the English Language Requirement, you will need to enclose proof (Transcripts/Graduation Certificate) of the degree, including proof that all instruction for that award was conducted in English. 

Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## megha1704

Same here...waiting fr the same, my pcc done on 4th june and all docs sent on 6th june..revert received integrated verification required and im just waiting. ..when willl I get the best newssd of my life

megha


----------



## ranjith47

happybuddha said:


> Congratulations, half the battle is over.
> I am deciding to do same thing. Decided not to upload my spouse's PCC. Just keeping it ready. At least this way we will come to know when the CO asks for documents. I think its easy for DIAC operator to see when you lodged application, then calculate if the callers date of lodging app is nearing 8 weeks then just say CO is allocated. As someone else pointed out there is no proof.


Although what you say regarding DIAC operators can happen, i dont think Australia doesnt work like that. They work with ethics and there are strict rules and regs in place to prevent any malpractices , corruption and poor ethical conducts.... So No, they really would not inform you of CO allotment if they really have not been alloted. 
There are a lot of people in the forum who have been advised by the DIAC operators that for some reason they have not been alloted a CO yet and that it is unusual and they would put in a request to have the matter followed,, ... so i guess thats one doubt cleared.


----------



## shyam

icriding said:


> Hello shyam,
> 
> Regarding the English Language Requirement, you will need to enclose proof (Transcripts/Graduation Certificate) of the degree, including proof that all instruction for that award was conducted in English.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding


Thanks for the quick reply Icriding.

What sort of document is *including proof that all instruction for that award was conducted in English. *


----------



## ranjith47

nazarwaheed, Please do remove the CO's name from the forum as it is not recommended due to privacy issues.


----------



## icriding

shyam said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Icriding.
> 
> What sort of document is *including proof that all instruction for that award was conducted in English. *


Hello shyam,

Usually Transcripts/ Degree certificates mention that the medium of instruction for the degree awarded is in English.

If you don't have transcripts, you can request your University to provide you with one. This usually involves a small fee.\

Confirm that the transcript mentions that medium of instruction for the degree awarded is in English.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## baokar1

Hi

I have around 7 years of experience in IT in Java j2ee technologies and 29 years old. I am currently located in Mumbai India . I am currently working for an MNC with 11+ lakhs INR package. I have researched for PR application in Australia and found that I will be eligible for 189 subclass and done an evaluation from an agency not ACS in which i got around 65 points that are excluding IELTS score. below are some of my questions.

1. I currently have a decent job in India is it worth taking the risk of migrating to Australia leaving current job.
2.What are the opportunities available in Australia for Indian IT engineers specialized in Java j2ee
3.What are the chances for me getting Employee sponsorship visa for job in Australia sorry i dont know the exact subclass of the VISA 
4.also any jobsites where I can apply for jobs in australia or any agencies are available


----------



## AUS14

asherasher said:


> Yes i am married,
> I guess form 80 actually it was done by my consultant.
> 
> following were the requested docs
> ======================
> Main Applicant
> XXXX
> Evidence of Character
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Payslip - entire claim period
> Secondary Applicant(s)
> XXXXX
> Evidence of English Language Ability
> Evidence of Character
> GSM
> 
> and i uploaded all the documents requested thats when i got the email from CO that all the documents have been received.
> 
> Regards,
> Asher


Thanks for your reply. Did you upload the* degree certficates/marksheet of your wife*? In case your *wife is working *did you upload payslips, form 16, offer letter etc.?


----------



## Andy10

robertmurray7782 said:


> Got my email this morning. Applied June 13th, first CO contact July 16th, grant July 22.
> 
> Good luck all!


Congratulations!!:clap2:


----------



## Andy10

SmartBenny said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got grant letter today. Thank you all for your great help.
> 
> Submitted DIAC : 13th June.
> Medicals : 14th June
> Grant : 22 July.
> 
> There was no communication after DAIC submission. No CO allocated.
> 
> Directly received the grant letter.


CONGO!!!:clap2:


----------



## YSteenkamp

nazarwaheed said:


> First thing in the morning i check my email.
> 
> I saw an email with the subject 'your EOI has been ceased'
> then with half eye opened i continued reading the other subject of the email 'Visa grant notification'.
> 
> EYES WIDENED. In a flick of a microsecond mind started working 100%.
> 
> Opened the mail and it was that GOLDEN one.
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful to me in 100000 ways. No words to thank you all who put your every little effort in it to work like a 'cloud family'
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> VETASSESS Filed: 18 Nov 2012
> VETASSESS positive: 18 feb 2013
> SS Filed: 23 Feb 2013
> NSW SS granted: 18 May 2013
> Visa filed: 25 May 2013
> CO: 18 June 2013
> 
> PCC Submitted: 21 July 2013
> Visa Grant: 22 July 2013 (11:30 P.S.T)
> CO: Adelaide Team 2 (Simon O'Brian) [The best person]
> 
> 
> I was in a shock for such a speedy approval. so why it took me 7 hours to update my status.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> word of advice:
> 
> Keep calm. Follow steps. Keep it Simple.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Wish all the awaiting ones speedy and safe process.


Congrats!!


----------



## asherasher

AUS14 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Did you upload the* degree certficates/marksheet of your wife*? In case your *wife is working *did you upload payslips, form 16, offer letter etc.?


Yes i did.


----------



## shyam

icriding said:


> Hello shyam,
> 
> Usually Transcripts/ Degree certificates mention that the medium of instruction for the degree awarded is in English.
> 
> If you don't have transcripts, you can request your University to provide you with one. This usually involves a small fee.\
> 
> Confirm that the transcript mentions that medium of instruction for the degree awarded is in English.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thanks Icriding.

I checked my wife's certificates. Her SSC and Intermediate has 'English' as the medium of instruction mentioned on them. But Engineering marks memo or the provisional certificate does not mention anything on them about the medium of instruction.

What can i do now?


----------



## Australia1

DreamOfOz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have only submitted my work reference letter that I used for ACS assessment.
> 
> I will submit Contract, annual tax statements, and annual pay reviews.
> 
> Do you think this is enough? I have worked for my company for over 10 years, it will be a very long list of attachments if I have to scan monthly bank statements and payslips for all this time??


I think few payslips from different year and also the bank statements would make your case stronger. To avoid having too many files, you can add all the payslips together in one PDF and same for bank statements as well. I provided the following - bank statements 3 year, pay slips of every month (other than two which I could not find) of last 3 year, tax certificates, appointment letter, promotion letter, Reference letter with job description. 

Good luck.


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> Anytime now :fingerscrossed: You looking at flights already?


Not yet, will do as soon as I get the grant


----------



## nazarwaheed

wifi said:


> Congratulations buddy, happy for you...enjoy  :second::second:


thanks wifi


----------



## nazarwaheed

Rocky Balboa said:


> Enjoy your life...Good luck ahead..Congratzzzlane:


thanks rocky


----------



## nazarwaheed

thank you all for ur wishes. and to those who got the grant "CONGRAAAATIAAAS"

:-D


----------



## saintkamy

Hello
Can anyone tell how we know that meds are referred to moc? 
Is there suppose to be any email or notification?


----------



## nazarwaheed

what are the conditions to renew the PR status for an already PR holder in case the visa expires.

If the person has not lived in Australia at all after only the initial entry, will the resident return visa be given in this case?


----------



## nazarwaheed

saintkamy said:


> Hello
> Can anyone tell how we know that meds are referred to moc?
> Is there suppose to be any email or notification?


only ur CO can tell. ask him


----------



## saintkamy

nazarwaheed said:


> only ur CO can tell. ask him


Thanks mate


----------



## Immipedia

Shafqat Baig said:


> Congratz to ll those who got thr Golden Mails today.. i had also applied on the same 13th june but no gud newz yet.. Even no contact from CO.. Now a bit anxious now


I have applied the Visa on 31-May-2013 and there is no CO allocation email up till now. Although I have uploaded all the required documents and done the medical on 9th July. Details are as follows:

Visa Applied: 31st-May-2013
Form 80 Uploaded (FL): 4th July
Medical (FL): 9th July
CO Allocation: Waiting

There are almost two month are going to complete this week… Waiting for any update badly


----------



## TOPGUN

nazarwaheed said:


> thank you all for ur wishes. and to those who got the grant "CONGRAAAATIAAAS"
> 
> :-D


Congrats NazarWaheed, good to see quick grant for Paki's, by the way did you meds got refered?


----------



## nazarwaheed

TOPGUN said:


> Congrats NazarWaheed, good to see quick grant for Paki's, by the way did you meds got refered?


yeah meds got referred for me and one of my children. 

and thanks


----------



## mini2ran

Hi all,

To Upload Form-80 what is the category i need to select on the attach document? Is it

Character, evidence of
character, evidence of intention to obtain of

TIA


----------



## saintkamy

nazarwaheed said:


> only ur CO can tell. ask him


Nazar I have seen your timeline but cant see when you took meds? N how longit took to be cleared from referral?


----------



## J4nE

wifi said:


> Congratulations buddy, happy for you...enjoy  :second::second:


Congrads..but judging by your timeline, filed in May and it's almost Aug. now, it's pretty slow ==


----------



## cprem79

mini2ran said:


> Hi all,
> 
> To Upload Form-80 what is the category i need to select on the attach document? Is it
> 
> Character, evidence of
> character, evidence of intention to obtain of
> 
> TIA


You have to select Character, Evidence of
In the document type dropdown menu, you can then select Form80.


----------



## nicky_8022

CO assignment I can track a member mentioning lodgement date to be 27May2013
.
Any one got a CO assigned after this date of lodgement ?

________________________

IELTS: 9/Mar/13 – L: 8.5 R: 9.0 W: 7.0 S: 7.0 | ICT Business Analyst (261111) +ve: 11/Dec/13 | IPCC: 26/Oct/2012 | APF: 13/Nov/2012 | EOI: 23/Apr/13 | EOI Invite: 01/Jul/13 | Visa (189) Applied: 02/Jul/13 | Med: 09/Jul/13 | CO :ranger: | Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mini2ran

Thanks Prem..


----------



## YZAG

*Skilled occupation lists and Skills certification*

I am planning to apply for a Subclass 190 visa through acquiring a state nomination from Victoria.

After reviewing the Skilled occupation lists, I found the PhD graduates on the following list is the one most suitable for my case. 

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

However, if anybody who has went through this before, can they explain if the PhD has to be in the one of the occupational areas mentioned underneath?

Also, it is confusing when I look at the DIAC SOL here, which is quite different. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/sol.pdf

I understand that the national demand for certain skills has to be different from the Victorian demand, however, does this rule out a nomination from the state if the PhD is in an area different than the one in the State SOL?

Thoughts or opinions?


----------



## frodo12

rs100 said:


> we are waiting since 3rd June ... no movement from DIAC


Still waiting....9th week....


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Juz dont know wat to say but i feel very low now.. Called DIAC few dayz bak n the operator told me CO is allocated to you but wen now i juz called to enquire abt my application so the operator told me CO has not yet assigned and allocation time is 6 weeks and i cant see anything on your application..


----------



## judechu

nicky_8022 said:


> CO assignment I can track a member mentioning lodgement date to be 27May2013
> .
> Any one got a CO assigned after this date of lodgement ?
> 
> ________________________
> 
> IELTS: 9/Mar/13 – L: 8.5 R: 9.0 W: 7.0 S: 7.0 | ICT Business Analyst (261111) +ve: 11/Dec/13 | IPCC: 26/Oct/2012 | APF: 13/Nov/2012 | EOI: 23/Apr/13 | EOI Invite: 01/Jul/13 | Visa (189) Applied: 02/Jul/13 | Med: 09/Jul/13 | CO :ranger: | Grant :fingerscrossed:


i heard from friends that in a chinese forum someone who lodged on 3rd June (189) has been assigned to a CO on 15 July and got granted a visa yesterday.
i'm not so sure of the credibility of this information. but even if it's true that ought to be the only case and he/she's damn lucky, cause a butch of others who applied even earlier still haven't heard of anything yet...


----------



## ilayarajamtm

Hi 

Anyone may know the meaning of TRIM , my CO mention it on my evidences of work experience but he didnt ask me any further document

Thanks guys


----------



## Ssenthil

Hi,

I need some help on list of supported documents for 190 subclass visa.
I've received an invite to apply for 190 visa.

Can you please provide me the list of documents that are to be uploaded?
Also I've claimed 10 yrs of experience,, so do i need to submit Form 16 for all my 10 years of claimed experience?
Or is it enough to submit only bank statemts, pays slips of current and previous employments?

If it is so, then I need to contact my previous employers to get all the form 16's 

Thanks in Advance.

Regards,
Ssenthil


----------



## Rocky Balboa

My friend wants to lodge State nomination application to WA. He doesnt use this forum. Hence I am enquiring on his behalf. Can someone please tell me the procedure. I read the immigraiton WA webiste. It says, first we need to lodge EOI. Then we get email from WA with the link where we can apply online. Please tell me what all docs do they require too?

Thanks
Rock

What about processing charges?
PS. Duplicated this post from WA SS appicants as i didnt get reply


----------



## DinaliDavid

Hi everyone,
I am so happy to announce that i FINALLY got my visa grant yesterday.
Whoopeeeee.......joy and relief.
thanks so much for all the support and encouragement during my very long wait


----------



## megha1704

Congratssss. ...your wait is over...enjoy n start packin memories ...welll could you confirm when did you file your case and post uour medical , how much time it took that you got your grant...


megha


----------



## cprem79

DinaliDavid said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am so happy to announce that i FINALLY got my visa grant yesterday.
> Whoopeeeee.......joy and relief.
> thanks so much for all the support and encouragement during my very long wait


Maybe today's the day??
Today IS the day...
Congrats DinaliDavid...
All the best for a bright future~


----------



## chandustorageadm

DinaliDavid said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am so happy to announce that i FINALLY got my visa grant yesterday.
> Whoopeeeee.......joy and relief.
> thanks so much for all the support and encouragement during my very long wait


Wowwww Congrats........


----------



## chandustorageadm

This is really a good week..
Many people got approvals....another 3 days remaining in this week...Hope for the best guys...


----------



## DinaliDavid

Thanks so much for all the wishes.
My detailed timeline.

Decision to move: June/July 2012
lodged VETASSESS: 20th December 2012
Occupation: Arts Manager/Administrator (ANZSCO 139911)
VETASSESS Positive: 19th March 2013
EOI: 31st March 2013
WA State Sponsorship lodged: 31st May 2013
SS granted: 24th April 2013
Invitation: 26th April 2013
190 Visa lodged: 24th May (Main Applicant: ME, Others: Hubby, 2 kids - 3 yrs and 4yrs)
PCC submitted 28th May 2013
Meds submitted 27th June (chest x-ray, HIV and gen examination for hubby and self, just an examination for the kids)
CO allocated - sometime in June without notification (Lee ELLIS, Adelaide Team 2)
Visa grant - 22nd July 2013
First Entry by: 28th May 2014
Relocation Date: 6th October 2013 for me and hub and kids December 2013

Hope this helps


----------



## raminbdjp

DinaliDavid said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am so happy to announce that i FINALLY got my visa grant yesterday.
> Whoopeeeee.......joy and relief.
> thanks so much for all the support and encouragement during my very long wait


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Vijay24

DinaliDavid said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am so happy to announce that i FINALLY got my visa grant yesterday.
> Whoopeeeee.......joy and relief.
> thanks so much for all the support and encouragement during my very long wait



Awesome. Finally your wait is over. Congrats! All the best. See you soon in Perth!


----------



## mithu93ku

DinaliDavid said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am so happy to announce that i FINALLY got my visa grant yesterday.
> Whoopeeeee.......joy and relief.
> thanks so much for all the support and encouragement during my very long wait


Congrats Mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## DinaliDavid

Anyone moving to Perth? jpin the "Moving to Perth" thread


----------



## mithu93ku

nazarwaheed said:


> First thing in the morning i check my email.
> 
> I saw an email with the subject 'your EOI has been ceased'
> then with half eye opened i continued reading the other subject of the email 'Visa grant notification'.
> 
> EYES WIDENED. In a flick of a microsecond mind started working 100%.
> 
> Opened the mail and it was that GOLDEN one.
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful to me in 100000 ways. No words to thank you all who put your every little effort in it to work like a 'cloud family'
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> VETASSESS Filed: 18 Nov 2012
> VETASSESS positive: 18 feb 2013
> SS Filed: 23 Feb 2013
> NSW SS granted: 18 May 2013
> Visa filed: 25 May 2013
> CO: 18 June 2013
> 
> PCC Submitted: 21 July 2013
> Visa Grant: 22 July 2013 (11:30 P.S.T)
> CO: Adelaide Team 2 (Simon O'Brian) [The best person]
> 
> 
> I was in a shock for such a speedy approval. so why it took me 7 hours to update my status.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> word of advice:
> 
> Keep calm. Follow steps. Keep it Simple.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Wish all the awaiting ones speedy and safe process.


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ilayarajamtm

Hi 

Anyone may know the meaning of TRIM , my CO mention it on my evidences of work experience but he didnt ask me any further document

Thanks guys


----------



## mithu93ku

ilayarajamtm said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone may know the meaning of TRIM , my CO mention it on my evidences of work experience but he didnt ask me any further document
> 
> Thanks guys


The Requirement is met = TRIM.
Cheers Mate!


----------



## rahul897

ilayarajamtm said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone may know the meaning of TRIM , my CO mention it on my evidences of work experience but he didnt ask me any further document
> 
> Thanks guys


trim-the requirement is mandatory..did u not submit proof for work exp?

if u have submitted then ignore evisa, as it can be a bug


----------



## mithu93ku

rahul897 said:


> trim-the requirement is mandatory..did u not submit proof for work exp?
> 
> if u have submitted then ignore evisa, as it can be a bug


Nup Rahul, The Requirement is met = TRIM.


----------



## rahul897

mithu93ku said:


> Nup Rahul, The Requirement is met = TRIM.


if its met then it will show MET and not TRIM
i dint submit my meds and it showed TRIM beside health


----------



## mithu93ku

rahul897 said:


> if its met then it will show MET and not TRIM
> i dint submit my meds and it showed TRIM beside health


It is to some extent server glitch of DIAC some times as of your case.


----------



## cprem79

ilayarajamtm said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone may know the meaning of TRIM , my CO mention it on my evidences of work experience but he didnt ask me any further document
> 
> Thanks guys


Before CO contacted me, I only uploaded my work experience certificates as proof of my employment.
When CO contacted me, she asked me for more supporting evidence like payslips, bank statements, tax documents etc.
At the same time, she included the status as TRIM for Evidence of Overseas Employment (Other) - Specify.
So I presume, it should be "The Requirement is Mandatory".
This is based on my experience only.
In case Iam wrong, please correct me.


----------



## ranjith47

If you see the 190 Visa forum here, a lot of grants are happening for them. Case Officers really working hard to maintain their timeline of 5 weeks and the processing is very much streamlined. 
The new eMedicals and eVisa systems are pretty effective at that.

But i dont really see 189's being processed as efficiently. The lower priority and the longer waiting periods are really not that great an experience,, and the only advantage being we are not restricted to a particular state for any period of time in Australia. While this is definitely an advantage in many ways, , i hope the wait is not too long for all of us.


----------



## cprem79

ranjith47 said:


> If you see the 190 Visa forum here, a lot of grants are happening for them. Case Officers really working hard to maintain their timeline of 5 weeks and the processing is very much streamlined.
> The new eMedicals and eVisa systems are pretty effective at that.
> 
> But i dont really see 189's being processed as efficiently. The lower priority and the longer waiting periods are really not that great an experience,, and the only advantage being we are not restricted to a particular state for any period of time in Australia. While this is definitely an advantage in many ways, , i hope the wait is not too long for all of us.


Yes Ranjith,

You are right.
Iam also seeing a lot of 190 grants in the recent days.
People who had applied in mid of June are granted without even contacted by CO.
But I wish we are also not kept on hold for too long.
I wish to see a flurry of grants in the 189 thread too 
In my case, the CO said that she is awaiting the health outcome of my application from MOC.
That would be the one last obstacle to close the door.


----------



## ranjith47

All the best for your grant Cprem. I have seen you've been waiting for quite a while. And sure, the wait would be worth it.

I have learnt from the Health strategies email that I received recently after my enquiry that my medicals have been finalised and linked to my visa application.

I understand and assume from this email that I have been auto-cleared for medicals. However only time will tell whats really happening.


----------



## cprem79

ranjith47 said:


> All the best for your grant Cprem. I have seen you've been waiting for quite a while. And sure, the wait would be worth it.
> 
> I have learnt from the Health strategies email that I received recently after my enquiry that my medicals have been finalised and linked to my visa application.
> 
> I understand and assume from this email that I have been auto-cleared for medicals. However only time will tell whats really happening.


Did you email the health strategies or health operations?
There were two email ids which I came across in the forum (on the 190 thread).
They said that former gave no replies but the latter used to inform the status.
It took them 2 weeks to answer.
How about you?


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> Not yet, will do as soon as I get the grant


Well I am looking now!


----------



## gtaark

After waiting for 61 days and no sign of case officer, I called DIAC.

I was confirmed that I received a CO on May 31, however no official email was sent as CO only contacts the applicant when anything is needed.

What a sigh of relief!!

Did anyone face this situation, where CO doesn't contact the applicant for such a long time?


----------



## Praise

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> What should i provide as Evidence of English Language Ability for my wife?
> She does not has IELTS score, but her total studies is in English.
> 
> Please help.


Get bonafide student certificate from school for Years 1 to 12 which mentions that the medium of instruction has been done in English. Hope, that would serve the purpose.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

DinaliDavid said:


> Thanks so much for all the wishes.
> My detailed timeline.
> 
> Decision to move: June/July 2012
> lodged VETASSESS: 20th December 2012
> Occupation: Arts Manager/Administrator (ANZSCO 139911)
> VETASSESS Positive: 19th March 2013
> EOI: 31st March 2013
> WA State Sponsorship lodged: 31st May 2013
> SS granted: 24th April 2013
> Invitation: 26th April 2013
> 190 Visa lodged: 24th May (Main Applicant: ME, Others: Hubby, 2 kids - 3 yrs and 4yrs)
> PCC submitted 28th May 2013
> Meds submitted 27th June (chest x-ray, HIV and gen examination for hubby and self, just an examination for the kids)
> CO allocated - sometime in June without notification (Lee ELLIS, Adelaide Team 2)
> Visa grant - 22nd July 2013
> First Entry by: 28th May 2014
> Relocation Date: 6th October 2013 for me and hub and kids December 2013
> 
> Hope this helps


Congratzzzzz!!! Good luck for new life


----------



## arun8420

Hi,
Called my CO today and its the same story, She doesn't even take the TRN no and doesn't want to look into the file. She said it MAY have gone for external check, cant tell how much time it may take. Guys, Any idea how much time it will take if its gone for external check??


----------



## Praise

DinaliDavid said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am so happy to announce that i FINALLY got my visa grant yesterday.
> Whoopeeeee.......joy and relief.
> thanks so much for all the support and encouragement during my very long wait


Congratssssssssssss.......


----------



## cprem79

arun8420 said:


> Hi,
> Called my CO today and its the same story, She doesn't even take the TRN no and doesn't want to look into the file. She said it MAY have gone for external check, cant tell how much time it may take. Guys, Any idea how much time it will take if its gone for external check??


Iam really sorry, but your case seems very unfortunate.
I think you need to go and file your unsatisfactory feedback on DIAC.
It's really no use when you sit and wait when nothing's happening at the other end.
Security checks can last from a min of 3 months to a max of 12 months.


----------



## arun8420

cprem79 said:


> Iam really sorry, but your case seems very unfortunate.
> I think you need to go and file your unsatisfactory feedback on DIAC.
> It's really no use when you sit and wait when nothing's happening at the other end.
> Security checks can last from a min of 3 months to a max of 12 months.


Thanks. Definitely cant wait for so long. Any idea if I can apply for work sponsored visa, when 189 is in progress?? Is it of any use to file unsatisfactory feedback on DIAC when the visa is still in process?


----------



## Jonathan1980

Guys, I got them 
grant today
Just let you know. 
Lodged 03/06 CO:18/07 Grant 23/07 and no CO contact

Good luck everyone


----------



## cprem79

Jonathan1980 said:


> Guys, I got them
> grant today
> Just let you know.
> Lodged 03/06 CO:18/07 Grant 23/07 and no CO contact
> 
> Good luck everyone


WOW!! Congratulations Jonathan1980... Surprise!!
Good luck for a bright future ahead~


----------



## mayankp

Jonathan1980 said:


> Guys, I got them
> grant today
> Just let you know.
> Lodged 03/06 CO:18/07 Grant 23/07 and no CO contact
> 
> Good luck everyone


Lucky chap Jonathan......your process completed at rapid fast speed. I have seen some people struggling for CO allocation even though they have lodged application on same date as you are.

Anyways, congratulations and all the best wishes for your future.

Now lane:


----------



## josephjt

Jonathan1980 said:


> Guys, I got them
> grant today
> Just let you know.
> Lodged 03/06 CO:18/07 Grant 23/07 and no CO contact
> 
> Good luck everyone


WOW, Congrats... that was quick

Did you have form 80 ready and uploaded or was it not asked ?


----------



## Praise

Any Visa Grant Notification on 23-July 2013?


----------



## Praise

AUS14 said:


> Can somebody plz help on this


Our CO had requested Form 1221 also.


----------



## mithu93ku

Praise said:


> Any Visa Grant Notification on 23-July 2013?


May be they are reluctant to share.  Busy with family celebration.


----------



## AUS14

Unable to increase my credit limit of my credit card. Can I pay through debit card its a master card and bank is willing to increase my transaction limit one time for a day?


----------



## rs100

Jonathan1980 said:


> Guys, I got them
> grant today
> Just let you know.
> Lodged 03/06 CO:18/07 Grant 23/07 and no CO contact
> 
> Good luck everyone


congrats Jonathan


----------



## mirza_755

Jonathan1980 said:


> Guys, I got them
> grant today
> Just let you know.
> Lodged 03/06 CO:18/07 Grant 23/07 and no CO contact
> 
> Good luck everyone


No words to say. Congrats


----------



## icriding

AUS14 said:


> Unable to increase my credit limit of my credit card. Can I pay through debit card its a master card and bank is willing to increase my transaction limit one time for a day?


Hello AUS14,

This is a common difficulty encountered by Indian and other offshore applicants.

*Yes, you can pay via Debit MasterCard. *

If you bank is unwilling to raise your credit limit temporarily, you have a number of other options.

You can apply for a Travel Credit Card and load the required amount in Australian dollars onto the card.

This way you can pay via VISA/MASTERCARD. You may also be able to avoid international transaction fees/taxes this way.

If you have friends/family in Australia, they can pay on your behalf.

Otherwise more info here:

How to Pay-http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/how-to-pay.htm

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## AUS14

icriding said:


> Hello AUS14,
> 
> This is a common difficulty encountered by Indian and other offshore applicants.
> 
> *Yes, you can pay via Debit MasterCard. *
> 
> If you bank is unwilling to raise your credit limit temporarily, you have a number of other options.
> 
> You can apply for a Travel Credit Card and load the required amount in Australian dollars onto the card.
> 
> This way you can pay via VISA/MASTERCARD. You may also be able to avoid international transaction fees/taxes this way.
> 
> If you have friends/family in Australia, they can pay on your behalf.
> 
> Otherwise more info here:
> 
> How to Pay-http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/how-to-pay.htm
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thanks for your response but could you also explain how to get a travel credit card


----------



## rockerwin

Yesterday I uploaded form 80 for me and my wife, and today a link appears on the application page to complete character assessment particulars for this person.

What's this ?


----------



## mithu93ku

rockerwin said:


> Yesterday I uploaded form 80 for me and my wife, and today a link appears on the application page to complete character assessment particulars for this person.
> 
> What's this ?


Server Glitch. Don't worry.


----------



## ilayarajamtm

Hi 

TRIM The requirement is mandatory or the requirement is met please enlighten me 
please

Thanks guys


----------



## Gurpreethm

AUS14 said:


> Thanks for your response but could you also explain how to get a travel credit card


Got to ICICI or HDFC they provide you prepaid card loaded with AUD, but but u need an accoubt in any of the bank


----------



## icriding

AUS14 said:


> Thanks for your response but could you also explain how to get a travel credit card


Hello AUS14,

ICICI Bank Travel Card is a pre-paid foreign currency card that makes your foreign trip totally hassle-free and convenient. You can load this pre-paid card with foreign currency in India and use it to withdraw cash in the local currency from VISA / MASTERCARD / AMERICAN EXPRESS® ATMs and merchant establishments accepting VISA / MASTERCARD / AMERICAN EXPRESS® Flag cards.

The Card is sold through ICICI Bank branches and select money changers. The Card also comes with never before features including travel insurance, emergency assistance, advanced account management features. 

*Where I can buy the Travel Card?*
You Can apply at Select ICICI Bank Branches or Select FFMC Branch . You can also buy ICICI Bank Visa Travel Card online and it will be delivered at your doorstep* . 

*Presently, the delivery of ICICI Bank Visa Travel Card is available only in Bangalore, Chennai, Delhi, Hyderabad, Mumbai and Pune.

* What are the minimum and maximum amounts one can load on purchase?*

Usage of the ICICI Bank Travel Card should be in strict accordance with the regulations of the Reserve Bank of India and FEMA regulations.

The card can be loaded with any amount up to USD $10,000 or equivalent in Euros in a year. The minimum loading amount is 200 ( i.e. if USD card-$200, if GBP card- £ 200 and so on ). Corporate travelers can load the Card up to $25,000 or its equivalent in Euros for every business trips*.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## Jonathan1980

josephjt said:


> WOW, Congrats... that was quick
> 
> Did you have form 80 ready and uploaded or was it not asked ?


Yup everything must be ready before they asked. 

Just everything, total documents I upload to prove my case is around 40+ 

So everything is as clear as the sky


----------



## Jonathan1980

mayankp said:


> Lucky chap Jonathan......your process completed at rapid fast speed. I have seen some people struggling for CO allocation even though they have lodged application on same date as you are.
> 
> Anyways, congratulations and all the best wishes for your future.
> 
> Now lane:


I just think that I have nothing else to prove anymore and just wait


----------



## ivetka233

Jonathan1980 said:


> Guys, I got them
> grant today
> Just let you know.
> Lodged 03/06 CO:18/07 Grant 23/07 and no CO contact
> 
> Good luck everyone[/
> 
> 
> What occupation you are? h0w many points did you claim and for what?


----------



## Jonathan1980

ivetka233 said:


> Jonathan1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I got them
> grant today
> Just let you know.
> Lodged 03/06 CO:18/07 Grant 23/07 and no CO contact
> 
> Good luck everyone[/
> 
> 
> What occupation you are? h0w many points did you claim and for what?
> 
> 
> 
> 60 points, minimum, I applied for Mechanical Engineer.
Click to expand...


----------



## megha1704

This info about travelcard is reaally good and helpful but its working in metro only

megha


----------



## ivetka233

How many teams work in Brisbane? or if i am from Brisbane can my CO by from other centres like Adelaide etc? 

Which teams is best to deal with?


----------



## jogiyogi

Jonathan1980 said:


> Guys, I got them
> grant today
> Just let you know.
> Lodged 03/06 CO:18/07 Grant 23/07 and no CO contact
> 
> Good luck everyone


Congrats and Best of luck.


----------



## Australia1

Jonathan1980 said:


> ivetka233 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 points, minimum, I applied for Mechanical Engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> Engineer...I thought u were a writer  keep up with your poetry though.
> 
> Congratulations mate. You have jumped ahead all of us. Well done.
Click to expand...


----------



## sebinjose

*no CO allocated*

Hi friends
I lodged my visa(subclass 189) on Jun 10 and received the ackg receipt on the same day. But i'm not allocated to a CO.Anybody please share your experience.


----------



## sre375

Can anyone give me a rough idea of the current timelines for a CO to be assigned for 189 subclass? 

I need to initiate the PCC so would need to plan accordingly.


----------



## Immipedia

gtaark said:


> After waiting for 61 days and no sign of case officer, I called DIAC.
> 
> I was confirmed that I received a CO on May 31, however no official email was sent as CO only contacts the applicant when anything is needed.
> 
> What a sigh of relief!!
> 
> Did anyone face this situation, where CO doesn't contact the applicant for such a long time?


Same the case with me, I have applied Visa on May 31 and there is no official email or contact by CO. Can you share contact number and procedure how to check the status about CO?


----------



## icriding

sre375 said:


> Can anyone give me a rough idea of the current timelines for a CO to be assigned for 189 subclass?
> 
> I need to initiate the PCC so would need to plan accordingly.


Hello sre375,

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.

A case officer can only process you application further, if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 3-6 months of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## adnan063

DinaliDavid said:


> Thanks so much for all the wishes.
> My detailed timeline.
> 
> Decision to move: June/July 2012
> lodged VETASSESS: 20th December 2012
> Occupation: Arts Manager/Administrator (ANZSCO 139911)
> VETASSESS Positive: 19th March 2013
> EOI: 31st March 2013
> WA State Sponsorship lodged: 31st May 2013
> SS granted: 24th April 2013
> Invitation: 26th April 2013
> 190 Visa lodged: 24th May (Main Applicant: ME, Others: Hubby, 2 kids - 3 yrs and 4yrs)
> PCC submitted 28th May 2013
> Meds submitted 27th June (chest x-ray, HIV and gen examination for hubby and self, just an examination for the kids)
> CO allocated - sometime in June without notification (Lee ELLIS, Adelaide Team 2)
> Visa grant - 22nd July 2013
> First Entry by: 28th May 2014
> Relocation Date: 6th October 2013 for me and hub and kids December 2013
> 
> Hope this helps


Congrats..Good week continuing


----------



## devanand

Jonathan1980 said:


> Guys, I got them
> grant today
> Just let you know.
> Lodged 03/06 CO:18/07 Grant 23/07 and no CO contact
> 
> Good luck everyone


Congratulations on your Grant !!! 


Hi Jonathan,

How do you know that you got a CO on 18th July? Did they send you an email or did the status of your application change?


Devanand..


----------



## sebinjose

sre375 said:


> Can anyone give me a rough idea of the current timelines for a CO to be assigned for 189 subclass?
> 
> I need to initiate the PCC so would need to plan accordingly.


Getting indian PCC is easy. You can get it within an hour..


----------



## Immipedia

Shafqat Baig said:


> Juz dont know wat to say but i feel very low now.. Called DIAC few dayz bak n the operator told me CO is allocated to you but wen now i juz called to enquire abt my application so the operator told me CO has not yet assigned and allocation time is 6 weeks and i cant see anything on your application..


May be there is technical error. I think CO is allocated to you. can you share how we can check the status of application?


----------



## sre375

sebinjose said:


> Getting indian PCC is easy. You can get it within an hour..


Yes, but not if your passport and current residence address is different. In which case, it might take as long as 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Jonathan1980

devanand said:


> Congratulations on your Grant !!!
> 
> 
> Hi Jonathan,
> 
> How do you know that you got a CO on 18th July? Did they send you an email or did the status of your application change?
> 
> 
> Devanand..


I actually I did know until yesterday, I called DIAC and they told me I already got CO and ask me patiently wait for next 12 months. Next day I got grant


----------



## shyam

Hi,

I have child who is less than 2 years old. Should i get a PCC for her?
Can someone please share the link where it mentions the PCC requirements for the secondary and children included in the Visa application.

Also, I am going to submit my PCC tomorrow, does someone know how long that would take to yield the result.

Moreover, please let me know how can I prove my wife graduation is in english. She B-tech certificate issued by JNTU but nothing is mentioned on her certificate as medium of instruction is in English.

Lastly, I have studied in Australia. How and when to get a police clearance in Australia. How would this be initiated?
Please help. I am in India now.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Immipedia said:


> Same the case with me, I have applied Visa on May 31 and there is no official email or contact by CO. Can you share contact number and procedure how to check the status about CO?


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

You can enter your TRN and password to check the status of your application. Some applicants directly get the grant if they have frontloaded all relevant supporting documents without a CO contacting them. you may be one of them.

Patience is the key.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Immipedia said:


> May be there is technical error. I think CO is allocated to you. can you share how we can check the status of application?


Moreoever, you just submitted your PCC yesterday which is a clear indication your file will be processed soon by a CO who is on the way to giving you the greatest surprise of your life Did you upload Form 80? if not, do it..

Maybe this is gonna be your life-changing week....:fingerscrossed:

What does FL indicate?


----------



## Razaqng

@All,pls I mailed my CO today to find out if he has received the docs I sent and the status of my application.He responded within 2 hours (surprised) confirming he received them and also said our medicals are through and currently being assessed by the medical officer commonwealth.

Pls I need clarification on what he meant by our medicals are being assessed by the MOC.Does it mean that our medicals were referred for further checks? Thanks for your response.


----------



## Vijay24

Is uploading resume a mistake? Unknowingly I have uploaded my resume, I guess that was not necessary. Does it cause any delay?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vijay24 said:


> Is uploading resume a mistake? Unknowingly I have uploaded my resume, I guess that was not necessary. Does it cause any delay?


Not at all mate! i uploaded mine too..but not by mistake..somebody in the forum i think Ysteenkamp from South Africa who got a grant recently told me it is better as it reflects all your employment, and professional history at a glimpse which will help CO in making the final decision..

Good luck with your application!

Rock


----------



## banining

Greetings everyone! lodge my visa last week and starting today im gonna be following this thread  ..congrats to those who already got their visa grant and good luck to us who are still in process of getting one


----------



## SailOZ

ilayarajamtm said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone may know the meaning of TRIM , my CO mention it on my evidences of work experience but he didnt ask me any further document
> 
> Thanks guys


i have the same remark. 

I reckon it means that the work experience you claimed is less than the overall years that you provided evidence on?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> Not at all mate! i uploaded mine too..but not by mistake..somebody in the forum i think Ysteenkamp from South Africa who got a grant recently told me it is better as it reflects all your employment, and professional history at a glimpse which will help CO in making the final decision..
> 
> Good luck with your application!
> 
> Rock


That's great then. Cos my agent said you should not have uploaded resume. 

Thanks for the clarification mate!


----------



## SailOZ

mithu93ku said:


> The Requirement is met = TRIM.
> Cheers Mate!


haha ! that is the meaning!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Deee

SmartBenny said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got grant letter today. Thank you all for your great help.
> 
> Submitted DIAC : 13th June.
> Medicals : 14th June
> Grant : 22 July.
> 
> There was no communication after DAIC submission. No CO allocated.
> 
> Directly received the grant letter.


Congrds!!!!!!:violin::violin:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vijay24 said:


> That's great then. Cos my agent said you should not have uploaded resume.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification mate!



Welcome! It seems you applied one week before I did..so you completed week number 4 ..any news about CO..My med results were also submitted on 19th july..

Did you frontload everything including Form 80..I am waiting for German PCC and completed Form 80..rest everything frontloaded..

i hope we get CO this week..!!:tongue1:


----------



## tanvir360

Rocky Balboa said:


> Moreoever, you just submitted your PCC yesterday which is a clear indication your file will be processed soon by a CO who is on the way to giving you the greatest surprise of your life Did you upload Form 80? if not, do it..
> 
> Maybe this is gonna be your life-changing week....:fingerscrossed:
> 
> What does FL indicate?


I submitted my application on 12th july and now w8ing 4 CO. Me and my wife hav done MED on 20th july and dont hav the PCC yet, however, my wife's IELTS exam will be held on 27th july and also w8ing for her expected result.

According 2 my current status is it wise to upload Form 80 for both of us right now? On the other hand, I hav a wish 2 change my passport by concerning my future CO. Is it possible...???

Can anyone gimme suggestions regarding those.....?


----------



## Praise

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have child who is less than 2 years old. Should i get a PCC for her?
> Can someone please share the link where it mentions the PCC requirements for the secondary and children included in the Visa application.
> 
> Also, I am going to submit my PCC tomorrow, does someone know how long that would take to yield the result.
> 
> Moreover, please let me know how can I prove my wife graduation is in english. She B-tech certificate issued by JNTU but nothing is mentioned on her certificate as medium of instruction is in English.
> 
> Lastly, I have studied in Australia. How and when to get a police clearance in Australia. How would this be initiated?
> Please help. I am in India now.


Hi Shyam,

Please find below answer for your queries one bye one.

1. "I have child who is less than 2 years old. Should i get a PCC for her?
Can someone please share the link where it mentions the PCC requirements for the secondary and children included in the Visa application."

No PCC required for your child. PCC required only for applicants aged 18 years or above.

2. "Also, I am going to submit my PCC tomorrow, does someone know how long that would take to yield the result."

Did you receive the PCC already or you are going to submit application for PCC? Normally, in a Passport offices, PCC is issued on the same day (we got PCC from banglore, india on the same day)

3. "Moreover, please let me know how can I prove my wife graduation is in english. She B-tech certificate issued by JNTU but nothing is mentioned on her certificate as medium of instruction is in English."

Request the college / university to issue a bonafide student certificate stating medium of instruction as English. ( i did like that)

4. "Lastly, I have studied in Australia. How and when to get a police clearance in Australia. How would this be initiated?
Please help. I am in India now"

Please approach in person the Australian Embassy or nearest Australian Consulate in Inida where you live now with the letter what you received from case officer, ie "Requested document checklist" or others.

Hope the information is helpful.


----------



## ivetka233

There is many people who got invitation in June, nearly over 1300,,, but not everyone use this forum. Based on the judgment of people who visiting this chat and applied in June 189 and waiting for CO is very low compare the status of invitation granted. I see here around max 20 people who wait for CO....which just says, that maybe lot of June people already been alocated to CO we just nt sure ab them....which is a shame as we cant capture their timelines.


----------



## Immipedia

Rocky Balboa said:


> Moreoever, you just submitted your PCC yesterday which is a clear indication your file will be processed soon by a CO who is on the way to giving you the greatest surprise of your life Did you upload Form 80? if not, do it..
> 
> Maybe this is gonna be your life-changing week....:fingerscrossed:
> 
> What does FL indicate?


Yes, I Uploaded the Form 80 on 4th July, Medical on 9th July
FL means "Front Loaded". Upload the documents before allocation or asking of the Case Officer


----------



## tanvir360

felicitation 2 nazarwaheed...


----------



## tanvir360

DinaliDavid said:


> Thanks so much for all the wishes.
> My detailed timeline.
> 
> Decision to move: June/July 2012
> lodged VETASSESS: 20th December 2012
> Occupation: Arts Manager/Administrator (ANZSCO 139911)
> VETASSESS Positive: 19th March 2013
> EOI: 31st March 2013
> WA State Sponsorship lodged: 31st May 2013
> SS granted: 24th April 2013
> Invitation: 26th April 2013
> 190 Visa lodged: 24th May (Main Applicant: ME, Others: Hubby, 2 kids - 3 yrs and 4yrs)
> PCC submitted 28th May 2013
> Meds submitted 27th June (chest x-ray, HIV and gen examination for hubby and self, just an examination for the kids)
> CO allocated - sometime in June without notification (Lee ELLIS, Adelaide Team 2)
> Visa grant - 22nd July 2013
> First Entry by: 28th May 2014
> Relocation Date: 6th October 2013 for me and hub and kids December 2013
> 
> Hope this helps


felicitation.....:clap2:


----------



## tanvir360

@ nazarwaheed...congrats.....


----------



## tanvir360

SmartBenny said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got grant letter today. Thank you all for your great help.
> 
> Submitted DIAC : 13th June.
> Medicals : 14th June
> Grant : 22 July.
> 
> There was no communication after DAIC submission. No CO allocated.
> 
> Directly received the grant letter.


FELICITATION........:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## shyam

Praise said:


> Hi Shyam,
> 
> Please find below answer for your queries one bye one.
> 
> 1. "I have child who is less than 2 years old. Should i get a PCC for her?
> Can someone please share the link where it mentions the PCC requirements for the secondary and children included in the Visa application."
> 
> No PCC required for your child. PCC required only for applicants aged 18 years or above.
> 
> 2. "Also, I am going to submit my PCC tomorrow, does someone know how long that would take to yield the result."
> 
> Did you receive the PCC already or you are going to submit application for PCC? Normally, in a Passport offices, PCC is issued on the same day (we got PCC from banglore, india on the same day)
> 
> 3. "Moreover, please let me know how can I prove my wife graduation is in english. She B-tech certificate issued by JNTU but nothing is mentioned on her certificate as medium of instruction is in English."
> 
> Request the college / university to issue a bonafide student certificate stating medium of instruction as English. ( i did like that)
> 
> 4. "Lastly, I have studied in Australia. How and when to get a police clearance in Australia. How would this be initiated?
> Please help. I am in India now"
> 
> Please approach in person the Australian Embassy or nearest Australian Consulate in Inida where you live now with the letter what you received from case officer, ie "Requested document checklist" or others.
> 
> Hope the information is helpful.


Thank you Praise.
This helps a lot.


----------



## tanvir360

icriding said:


> Hello Sanje,
> 
> Apparently the *date * needs to be mentioned.
> 
> Certifying Documents
> 
> https://www.mara.gov.au/Agent-Infor...g-Documents/Certifying-Documents/default.aspx
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Is it really needed all the uploaded documents should be certified/notarized.
I uploaded all the documents without it.

Am I going 2 hav problems with it...???  plz tell me....


----------



## Rocky Balboa

tanvir360 said:


> Is it really needed all the uploaded documents should be certified/notarized.
> I uploaded all the documents without it.
> 
> Am I going 2 hav problems with it...???  plz tell me....


NOT AT ALL!!

if it is color scan of original document, no need to certify them.


----------



## ranjith47

Jonathan1980 said:


> I actually I did know until yesterday, I called DIAC and they told me I already got CO and ask me patiently wait for next 12 months. Next day I got grant


Jonathan, Congrats firstly. Now you can go back to listening to britney spears or somethin!!

I just have to ask what did you submit to make it 40 documents for the CO to make a decision regarding your application.
Did you have to upload work history or somethin!? I have uploaded around 20 docs or somethin in total and cant find any more documents to upload. Although I wouldnt mind uploading more relevant documents if it helps speed up my processing.

I have a hunch that DIAC likes to receive as many documents as possible from the applicant and they are happier when this happens....what you say!?


----------



## alireza_sh

Anyone with team 34 Brisbane?


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> Welcome! It seems you applied one week before I did..so you completed week number 4 ..any news about CO..My med results were also submitted on 19th july..
> 
> Did you frontload everything including Form 80..I am waiting for German PCC and completed Form 80..rest everything frontloaded..
> 
> i hope we get CO this week..!!:tongue1:


Ya. Week number-4 . I have uploaded everything before CO's email. Including Form-80 too on Jun-26th itself. Even my medical results were uploaded on 19th July, however it is not reflecting on the Visa page though. 
I had called up DIAC last week and one representative said, still no CO allotted. 

Hopefully this week we shall get or the wait continues :ranger:


----------



## bijoypjob

Hi all,

I got visa grant letter today.

My CO is BG and he respond to my emails very next day.I think all CO respond to our queries depending upon its importance.My CO responded to my 2 e mails out of 3 and I got grant as soon as I sent the pending document of PCC from Kuwait.

My time line is

Visa application 09 MAY
CO 24 MAY
Medicals 25 MAY
PCC Saudi Arabia 30 JUNE
India 7 JULY
Kuwait 22 JULY

GRANT 23 JULY


----------



## earldro

Hi all,

Finally received email from my CO, LE from Team 2 Adelaide, asked for more proof of my overseas exp and medicals for me and medicals and language ability proof for my wife, should be able to provide it all within the next week... So hopefully get my much awaited email by end of Aug.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## rahul897

bijoypjob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got visa grant letter today.
> 
> My CO is BG and he respond to my emails very next day.I think all CO respond to our queries depending upon its importance.My CO responded to my 2 e mails out of 3 and I got grant as soon as I sent the pending document of PCC from Kuwait.
> 
> My time line is
> 
> Visa application 09 MAY
> CO 24 MAY
> Medicals 25 MAY
> PCC Saudi Arabia 30 JUNE
> India 7 JULY
> Kuwait 22 JULY
> 
> GRANT 23 JULY



congratulations

how many points did u claim?did any verification take place or were ur meds referred?have u applied for 189


----------



## whizzard

Rocky Balboa said:


> NOT AT ALL!!
> 
> if it is color scan of original document, no need to certify them.


That is really helpful.. It saves a lot of notarization costs which ranges from 10 to 150 bucks a page here.


----------



## AUS14

icriding said:


> Hello AUS14,
> 
> ICICI Bank Travel Card is a pre-paid foreign currency card that makes your foreign trip totally hassle-free and convenient. You can load this pre-paid card with foreign currency in India and use it to withdraw cash in the local currency from VISA / MASTERCARD / AMERICAN EXPRESS® ATMs and merchant establishments accepting VISA / MASTERCARD / AMERICAN EXPRESS® Flag cards.
> 
> The Card is sold through ICICI Bank branches and select money changers. The Card also comes with never before features including travel insurance, emergency assistance, advanced account management features.
> 
> *Where I can buy the Travel Card?*
> You Can apply at Select ICICI Bank Branches or Select FFMC Branch . You can also buy ICICI Bank Visa Travel Card online and it will be delivered at your doorstep* .
> 
> *Presently, the delivery of ICICI Bank Visa Travel Card is available only in Bangalore, Chennai, Delhi, Hyderabad, Mumbai and Pune.
> 
> * What are the minimum and maximum amounts one can load on purchase?*
> 
> Usage of the ICICI Bank Travel Card should be in strict accordance with the regulations of the Reserve Bank of India and FEMA regulations.
> 
> The card can be loaded with any amount up to USD $10,000 or equivalent in Euros in a year. The minimum loading amount is 200 ( i.e. if USD card-$200, if GBP card- £ 200 and so on ). Corporate travelers can load the Card up to $25,000 or its equivalent in Euros for every business trips*.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Hey Icriding 

Its not working. The bank is asking for visa/travel document. How do I provide those as I am yet to apply for the same. Did you use this option for making the payment? Plz suggest what to do.


----------



## tanvir360

earldro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally received email from my CO, LE from Team 2 Adelaide, asked for more proof of my overseas exp and medicals for me and medicals and language ability proof for my wife, should be able to provide it all within the next week... So hopefully get my much awaited email by end of Aug.
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Good luck......


----------



## ranjith47

cprem79 said:


> Did you email the health strategies or health operations?
> There were two email ids which I came across in the forum (on the 190 thread).
> They said that former gave no replies but the latter used to inform the status.
> It took them 2 weeks to answer.
> How about you?


I used the health strategies email. They replied within 7 days. Not bad.
It was brief and concise. Too concise with details however IMO


----------



## Praise

tanvir360 said:


> Is it really needed all the uploaded documents should be certified/notarized.
> I uploaded all the documents without it.
> 
> Am I going 2 hav problems with it...???  plz tell me....


If the original document is in black n white, a notary certification is needed. If it is color scans, just upload it, no need of notarization.


----------



## alireza_sh

tanvir360 said:


> Good luck......


Hi,
What documents did they ask for oversease exp??
Cheers
Alo


----------



## rahul897

earldro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally received email from my CO, LE from Team 2 Adelaide, asked for more proof of my overseas exp and medicals for me and medicals and language ability proof for my wife, should be able to provide it all within the next week... So hopefully get my much awaited email by end of Aug.
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


what was the proof for work exp which u submitted initially while lodging visa


----------



## tanvir360

DinaliDavid said:


> Thanks so much for all the wishes.
> My detailed timeline.
> 
> Decision to move: June/July 2012
> lodged VETASSESS: 20th December 2012
> Occupation: Arts Manager/Administrator (ANZSCO 139911)
> VETASSESS Positive: 19th March 2013
> EOI: 31st March 2013
> WA State Sponsorship lodged: 31st May 2013
> SS granted: 24th April 2013
> Invitation: 26th April 2013
> 190 Visa lodged: 24th May (Main Applicant: ME, Others: Hubby, 2 kids - 3 yrs and 4yrs)
> PCC submitted 28th May 2013
> Meds submitted 27th June (chest x-ray, HIV and gen examination for hubby and self, just an examination for the kids)
> CO allocated - sometime in June without notification (Lee ELLIS, Adelaide Team 2)
> Visa grant - 22nd July 2013
> First Entry by: 28th May 2014
> Relocation Date: 6th October 2013 for me and hub and kids December 2013
> 
> Hope this helps


Felicitation..... good luck....lane:


----------



## bijoypjob

rahul897 said:


> congratulations
> 
> how many points did u claim?did any verification take place or were ur meds referred?have u applied for 189


I applied for 489 visa and I claimed 60 points.I dont know how to know the status of health examinations.but to my query about medical report CO replied they have recieved.

e visa status never changed untill visa grant.

Thanks


----------



## Praise

Last Requested Document is submitted on June 18, 2013. Still waiting for Visa Grant. I cannot check the Status as agent wont give the TRN p/w. Feeling very bore of the long wait. Any waiting for Visa Grant since June 1 or 18 to this period?


----------



## Jonathan1980

ranjith47 said:


> Jonathan, Congrats firstly. Now you can go back to listening to britney spears or somethin!!
> 
> I just have to ask what did you submit to make it 40 documents for the CO to make a decision regarding your application.
> Did you have to upload work history or somethin!? I have uploaded around 20 docs or somethin in total and cant find any more documents to upload. Although I wouldnt mind uploading more relevant documents if it helps speed up my processing.
> 
> I have a hunch that DIAC likes to receive as many documents as possible from the applicant and they are happier when this happens....what you say!?


Yes just provide as many as you could until you feel nothing more to prove. 
Also I prepare all those things months and months before the invitation or application


----------



## rahul897

bijoypjob said:


> I applied for 489 visa and I claimed 60 points.I dont know how to know the status of health examinations.but to my query about medical report CO replied they have recieved.
> 
> e visa status never changed untill visa grant.
> 
> Thanks


ok good i applied for 189 a week before u lodged but im stil awaiting grant from team 33,i juz dont understand whats going on,my agent mailed CO,10 days ago ,but she doesnt respond


----------



## megha1704

Hi praise ...same here..waiting ..since 4th june

megha


----------



## Praise

bijoypjob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got visa grant letter today.
> 
> My CO is BG and he respond to my emails very next day.I think all CO respond to our queries depending upon its importance.My CO responded to my 2 e mails out of 3 and I got grant as soon as I sent the pending document of PCC from Kuwait.
> 
> My time line is
> 
> Visa application 09 MAY
> CO 24 MAY
> Medicals 25 MAY
> PCC Saudi Arabia 30 JUNE
> India 7 JULY
> Kuwait 22 JULY
> 
> GRANT 23 JULY


Congratsssss bijoy, What is the Initial Entry Date mentioned. I'm also in KSA waiting for 190 visa grant since June 18.


----------



## rahul897

earldro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally received email from my CO, LE from Team 2 Adelaide, asked for more proof of my overseas exp and medicals for me and medicals and language ability proof for my wife, should be able to provide it all within the next week... So hopefully get my much awaited email by end of Aug.
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


sorry i dint receive ur message,ccud u let me know what documents u submited for work exp when u lodged app and what documents CO requested now?


----------



## alireza_sh

Haha
I am waiting since 12th feb after co allocated
Coz my country is ****


----------



## ranjith47

Jonathan1980 said:


> Yes just provide as many as you could until you feel nothing more to prove.
> Also I prepare all those things months and months before the invitation or application


Are you like married or did you have to present work history and supporting documents?! im trying to find out if thats the reason for a lot of documents for you. Im with 20 documents and cant really think of any more documents to provide.


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

I have given my medicals on 19th July 2013 in Melbourne. But still the link organize your medicals is showing int he ecomm portal.

Any clue on the average time it will take to upload the health docs by the medibank health center.

TIA


----------



## earldro

rahul897 said:


> what was the proof for work exp which u submitted initially while lodging visa


I submitted relieving letters of all my previous employers, they are asking for payslips or IT returns for the exp claimed.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## kgd87

Hi Gaurav,
Gud to hear u had a gr8 experience with Mr.Palwe. Even I am taking his helo currently for the processings.
Though I am at a beginers level (having just put up an application for Skill assessment in April and waiting for an outcome) just hoping for a similar approach from him.


----------



## nazarwaheed

Does a PR holder entering Australia the first time need to go through any necessary documentations to get a PR card or something? Or just entering the country activates the visa and then you can leave the country?

Does it matter if i go to other state than my nominated one? (this is just for activation, the time i will move permanent i will surely go to my state only)


----------



## kgd87

gaurav7172 said:


> if your agent gives you the TRN password, then you can easily download the grant letter and you might not pay the agent. Thats why they don't give you the password. But my agent Manoj Palwe from Pune is really very good. I only paid him 40K initially and he didn't even ask me a single penny after that but kept sending me every mail from case officer, gave me all ids and passwords and even gave concession. Such good regd MARA agents r hard to find. And yesterday I paid his full fees. So If there is trust between agent and client then they will share every detail with you. Otherwise you pay them and take the grant.
> :ranger:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Hi Gaurav,
Gud to hear u had a gr8 experience with Mr.Palwe. Even I am taking his help currently for the processings.
Though I am at a beginers level (having just put up an application for Skill assessment in April and waiting for an outcome) just hoping for a similar approach from him.


----------



## joejohn

Anyone who submitted Visa Application in July, got CO allocated?


----------



## Sapna

If you don't mind sharing how much he charges for the entire process


----------



## icriding

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have given my medicals on 19th July 2013 in Melbourne. But still the link organize your medicals is showing int he ecomm portal.
> 
> Any clue on the average time it will take to upload the health docs by the medibank health center.
> 
> TIA


Hello mini2ran,

Your Panel Clinic will upload the results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will referred... 

It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.

You case officer will contact you if any problem is encountered during processing of your medicals.

Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## Gowrish

Hi Praise...me too waiting from June 5th ....Last requested doc submitted on Jun24th...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## josephjt

HELP!

I just found out that my HR head who gave me the reference letter has left my company. Should I get a different reference letter now ?


----------



## happybuddha

ranjith47 said:


> I used the health strategies email. They replied within 7 days. Not bad.
> It was brief and concise. Too concise with details however IMO


Ranjith, in one post you said your meds were autocleared. What does that mean ? That you went for your medical tests and they were accepted ? Or were the meds waived off for you ?


----------



## joejohn

josephjt said:


> HELP!
> 
> I just found out that my HR head who gave me the reference letter has left my company. Should I get a different reference letter now ?


If the reference letter is in company letter head, it should be fine. The company is responsible for that letter.


----------



## ausmsc

Praise said:


> Last Requested Document is submitted on June 18, 2013. Still waiting for Visa Grant. I cannot check the Status as agent wont give the TRN p/w. Feeling very bore of the long wait. Any waiting for Visa Grant since June 1 or 18 to this period?


I am here as well  My agent finally told me that CO is allotted.. now wait n watch


----------



## Maddy27

J4nE said:


> good guess, wonder what gave me away..
> 
> ok.. you agent is corrent, she cannot see the emed. result, only DIAC can access it, i.e. your CO.
> 
> The status on evisa will only change when you CO assessed your med. result and update the status. Therefore in the case where you med. result have been provided to DIAC, but your CO hasn't got around to re-visit your case, there wouldn't be a status update.
> 
> The best way is to call the clinic where you did the med. and they will be able to tell you if your result had been sent to DIAC and if it had been sent, which date it was sent. I know Medibank Solution does this (AU visa med. provider).
> 
> Alternatively, if you have been assigned to a CO, you can always email him/her to check if he has got the results, again, since he could be working on multiple cases, it would probably take a while before you hear back.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I think the fact that you asked- whether you are a male or female- gave you away


----------



## josephjt

joejohn said:


> If the reference letter is in company letter head, it should be fine. The company is responsible for that letter.


But that contact number in the referral letter is no longer valid. If i can get a new letter from Senior Finance Manager of the company will suffice instead of an HR Head letter. 

I think there is no one selected to that role yet. ( role of the HR Head) who left.


----------



## srikar

*Point Reduction*

Hi Guys Found a question on his forum which is similar to my case,

Can you guys please share your thoughts on this?

"Need help from Australia immigration experts..

I got an invite from Skillselect further to my claim of 70 points in EOI. Of this 70 points, 15 is towards 8 years’ work experience in a closely related occupation. In my mind & as per the work I performed, the work exp claimed is fully relevant. But, am worried about making my visa application based on this invite as I don’t know whether DIAC will consider the 8 years as relevant. The assessing authority hasn’t given any opinion on my work experience as they’ve just said that “atleast 1 work experience is highly relevant” as that was the minimum requirement. Now my queries are as below:

1.	If DIAC / Case officer (CA) do not accept the 8 years’ experience resulting in reduction of points from 70, what will happen to my visa application? Will they refuse visa & the charges paid will be non-refundable?
2.	Can I just forget the existing invite & file a duplicate EOI with just 60 points, so that this risk is not there? 
3.	Is it legally allowed to file a second EOI for same person, same visa type? Of course, the chances of getting invite are little less.

Please guide"

I have posted this on a different thread,but posting it here as I am desperate in getting this answered.


----------



## bijoypjob

Praise said:


> Congratsssss bijoy, What is the Initial Entry Date mentioned. I'm also in KSA waiting for 190 visa grant since June 18.


Hi,

Do you mean the date,on or before entry in Australia to validate the visa? my case which is May 29 2014.

Have submitted all documents? 

Thanks,


----------



## josephjt

srikar said:


> Hi Guys Found a question on his forum which is similar to my case,
> 
> Can you guys please share your thoughts on this?
> 
> "Need help from Australia immigration experts..
> 
> I got an invite from Skillselect further to my claim of 70 points in EOI. Of this 70 points, 15 is towards 8 years’ work experience in a closely related occupation. In my mind & as per the work I performed, the work exp claimed is fully relevant. But, am worried about making my visa application based on this invite as I don’t know whether DIAC will consider the 8 years as relevant. The assessing authority hasn’t given any opinion on my work experience as they’ve just said that “atleast 1 work experience is highly relevant” as that was the minimum requirement. Now my queries are as below:
> 
> 1.	If DIAC / Case officer (CA) do not accept the 8 years’ experience resulting in reduction of points from 70, what will happen to my visa application? Will they refuse visa & the charges paid will be non-refundable?
> 2.	Can I just forget the existing invite & file a duplicate EOI with just 60 points, so that this risk is not there?
> 3.	Is it legally allowed to file a second EOI for same person, same visa type? Of course, the chances of getting invite are little less.
> 
> Please guide"
> 
> I have posted this on a different thread,but posting it here as I am desperate in getting this answered.


1) If you points do add up then you will be asked to withdraw the application or it will be rejected. Yes your fees will be forfeited.
2) You cannot have duplicate invites in the system, you have to wait out till the 60 day period if over to make changes in the EOI.
3) I guess its safer not to have multiple EOI and i think it would be tracked too, using the passport number.

P.S. there might also be an option to withdraw the current EOI with out waiting out the whole 60 days, but I am not sure about that. May be someone else from the forum can confirm.


----------



## joejohn

josephjt said:


> But that contact number in the referral letter is no longer valid. If i can get a new letter from Senior Finance Manager of the company will suffice instead of an HR Head letter.
> 
> I think there is no one selected to that role yet. ( role of the HR Head) who left.


None of my reference letters got any contact information of the under-signed person(HR). All the contacts are of the company. My assessment had no problem with that.

If the letter has company contact info, it should be fine. I believe the CO would ask you if there is any problem.


----------



## srikar

josephjt said:


> 1) If you points do add up then you will be asked to withdraw the application or it will be rejected. Yes your fees will be forfeited.
> 2) You cannot have duplicate invites in the system, you have to wait out till the 60 day period if over to make changes in the EOI.
> 3) I guess its safer not to have multiple EOI and i think it would be tracked too, using the passport number.
> 
> P.S. there might also be an option to withdraw the current EOI with out waiting out the whole 60 days, but I am not sure about that. May be someone else from the forum can confirm.


Hi Joseph,
Thanks for answering my queries.

I need one clarification,
I will still be having 60+ points even if CO does not consider my 8 years.I can provide proof of employment for 5 years.
What happens in this case?

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Expat Forum


----------



## Sunlight11

srikar said:


> Hi Joseph,
> Thanks for answering my queries.
> 
> I need one clarification,
> I will still be having 60+ points even if CO does not consider my 8 years.I can provide proof of employment for 5 years.
> What happens in this case?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Expat Forum


Only claim points for work experience that you an prove ... ! No point claiming points for something which they will ask for proof later on anyhow ..


----------



## srikar

Sunlight11 said:


> Only claim points for work experience that you an prove ... ! No point claiming points for something which they will ask for proof later on anyhow ..


I have exp letter and relieving letter for those 2years,but I cannot provide payslip 
As Sal was paid by cash.
No form 16 as my Sal was low
No bank statement as account was closed
Cannot ask the company again as it was closed

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Expat Forum


----------



## Sunlight11

srikar said:


> I have exp letter and relieving letter for those 2years,but I cannot provide payslip
> As Sal was paid by cash.
> No form 16 as my Sal was low
> No bank statement as account was closed
> Cannot ask the company again as it was closed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Expat Forum


u will atleast require to provide any one from payslip, bank deposit statement, detailed salary cert or tax return record. so if u have none from the above four, it will be very difficult to prove the job and claiming points for this job experience is not advisable at all.


----------



## AnkurUk

*no update *



ausmsc said:


> I am here as well  My agent finally told me that CO is allotted.. now wait n watch



i also applied on 13 june, PCC uploaded on 20th June, medical done on 1st July all docs uploaded. But nothing heard from CO. Any one same like me? I can see who applied on 13 June got their grant already. I don't know why its taking time in my application 

DO i need to call DIAC or just keep waiting? 

@Seniors plz suggest something...


----------



## josephjt

Sunlight11 said:


> u will atleast require to provide any one from payslip, bank deposit statement, detailed salary cert or tax return record. so if u have none from the above four, it will be very difficult to prove the job and claiming points for this job experience is not advisable at all.


I had 6+ years of experience and everything to prove it. However ACS only recognized 4 years of my experience and I only claimed those in my EOI.

Only claim, what you can prove as Sunlight11 said. and what ACS considers ( i did that to be safe ).


----------



## josephjt

josephjt said:


> I had 6+ years of experience and everything to prove it. However ACS only recognized 4 years of my experience and I only claimed those in my EOI.
> 
> Only claim, what you can prove as Sunlight11 said. and what ACS considers ( i did that to be safe ).


Please read ACS as Assessing authority


----------



## Razaqng

Razaqng said:


> @All,pls I mailed my CO today to find out if he has received the docs I sent and the status of my application.He responded within 2 hours (surprised) confirming he received them and also said our medicals are through and currently being assessed by the medical officer commonwealth.
> 
> Pls I need clarification on what he meant by our medicals are being assessed by the MOC.Does it mean that our medicals were referred for further checks? Thanks for your response.


Dear Mates,pls I need someone to respond to my questions above.Thank you.


----------



## icriding

AnkurUk said:


> i also applied on 13 june, PCC uploaded on 20th June, medical done on 1st July all docs uploaded. But nothing heard from CO. Any one same like me? I can see who applied on 13 June got their grant already. I don't know why its taking time in my application
> 
> DO i need to call DIAC or just keep waiting?
> 
> @Seniors plz suggest something...



Hello AnkurUk,

Calling the DIAC is expensive. Be prepared to wait for 20-30 min to be connected to a representative of the DIAC. 

In most instances, the only information you get by calling the DIAC is whether your case officer has been allocated. 

What do you hope to achieve by getting to know and contacting your case officer?

A case officer can only process your application further, if you are next in queue and if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.

A majority of applications are processed *within processing time frames, if not sooner.*

Case Officers are Human Beings Too.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Have Patience!

Icriding


----------



## AnkurUk

Hello,

Thank you very much for your quick reply. I will keep waiting then ..


----------



## icriding

srikar said:


> Hi Joseph,
> Thanks for answering my queries.
> 
> I need one clarification,
> I will still be having 60+ points even if CO does not consider my 8 years.I can provide proof of employment for 5 years.
> What happens in this case?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Expat Forum


Hello srikar,

To the best of my knowledge, you can only claim points for *employment for which you have a positive skills assessment. 

*Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## whizzard

icriding said:


> Hello AnkurUk,
> 
> Calling the DIAC is expensive. Be prepared to wait for 20-30 min to be connected to a representative of the DIAC.
> 
> In most instances, the only information you get by calling the DIAC is whether your case officer has been allocated.
> 
> What do you hope to achieve by getting to know and contacting your case officer?
> 
> A case officer can only process your application further, if you are next in queue and if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.
> 
> A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.
> 
> Case Officers are Human Beings Too.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Have Patience!
> 
> Icriding


Hi icriding

Could u please check private message which I sent you. I'd be obliged.

Thx


----------



## icriding

whizzard said:


> Hi icriding
> 
> Could u please check private message which I sent you. I'd be obliged.
> 
> Thx



Have you sent me one? Did not receive any


----------



## srikar

josephjt said:


> I had 6+ years of experience and everything to prove it. However ACS only recognized 4 years of my experience and I only claimed those in my EOI.
> 
> Only claim, what you can prove as Sunlight11 said. and what ACS considers ( i did that to be safe ).



Hey Jospeh,

ACS has recognized all my experience.
Including the period I do not have the payslips,etc..

I have provided statutory reference from my Manager ,and experience and relieving letters.

Will it work if I provide statutory reference from my Manager/Exp/Rel letters when Co asks for employment proof?


----------



## Razaqng

@All,pls I mailed my CO (DC) today to find out if he has received the docs I sent and the status of my application.He responded within 2 hours (surprised) confirming he received them and also said our medicals are through and currently being assessed by the medical officer commonwealth.

Pls I need clarification on what he meant by our medicals are being assessed by the MOC.Does it mean that our medicals were referred for further checks? Thanks for your response.


----------



## icriding

Razaqng said:


> @All,pls I mailed my CO (DC) today to find out if he has received the docs I sent and the status of my application.He responded within 2 hours (surprised) confirming he received them and also said our medicals are through and currently being assessed by the medical officer commonwealth.
> 
> Pls I need clarification on what he meant by our medicals are being assessed by the MOC.Does it mean that our medicals were referred for further checks? Thanks for your response.


Hello Razaqng,

When did you undertake your health examination?

Your Panel Clinic will upload the results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will referred...

It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.

You case officer will contact you if any problem is encountered during processing of your medicals.

Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## megha1704

True said...we need to be calm and patient...it takes 30-45 days post all medical or pcc..aside to same itss all on case officer..one of our mates here on forum got grant in 2 days whereas some are still waitin, but as suggested it takes maxxxx 45 days..

megha


----------



## ranjith47

happybuddha said:


> Ranjith, in one post you said your meds were autocleared. What does that mean ? That you went for your medical tests and they were accepted ? Or were the meds waived off for you ?


Since eMedicals were introduced by DIAC in 2012, Medical Reports can be sent electronically from most Panel physicians Medical centres . 

These results will be processed by DIAC in the Health operations centre in one of the 3 ways. 
1. Auto clearing where in the system will automatically approve the medicals and provide a positive outcome for the same.
2. The medicals will be referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for further processing . This might take a while and many people end up waiting for a long time at this stage.
3. Your Medicals will be refused automatically or by intervention of a Medical officer if you do not meet the health requirements.

Luckily for me , and according to DIAC more than 74% of Medicals are auto-cleared. This is the new system and it improves processing times for applicants and the workload and logistics is improved with this new system.

eMedicals is currently rolled out to the Australian DIAC and the Canadian CIC.


----------



## Australia1

srikar said:


> Hey Jospeh,
> 
> ACS has recognized all my experience.
> Including the period I do not have the payslips,etc..
> 
> I have provided statutory reference from my Manager ,and experience and relieving letters.
> 
> Will it work if I provide statutory reference from my Manager/Exp/Rel letters when Co asks for employment proof?


If you claim 70 you will have to prove 70 points. It is unlikely DIAC will consider your experience for which you have almost no evidence.

All you need to get a visa is 60 points. You should not go ahead with this invitation and risk a visa refusal. You should wait for it to expire and wait for another invitation with lower points. At best you will lose 2 months. Goodluck.


----------



## srikar

Australia1 said:


> If you claim 70 you will have to prove 70 points. It is unlikely DIAC will consider your experience for which you have almost no evidence.
> 
> All you need to get a visa is 60 points. You should not go ahead with this invitation and risk a visa refusal. You should wait for it to expire and wait for another invitation with lower points. At best you will lose 2 months. Goodluck.


Will there be a chance for CO to ask why I did not claim my 2years of experience which ACS has assessed

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Expat Forum


----------



## Australia1

srikar said:


> Will there be a chance for CO to ask why I did not claim my 2years of experience which ACS has assessed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Expat Forum


If asked you can always answer him that you did work for that period but you have minimum evidence to prove it and did not want to risk it. DIAC never penalizes for claiming less points as long as it reaches 60.

I had more than 5 years experience between two jobs. But to keep things simple I only claimed points for only the last job which is only 3 years. Hope this helps.


----------



## Andy10

DinaliDavid said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am so happy to announce that i FINALLY got my visa grant yesterday.
> Whoopeeeee.......joy and relief.
> thanks so much for all the support and encouragement during my very long wait


Congratulations!!! Happy to hear!!:clap2:


----------



## happybuddha

srikar said:


> I have exp letter and relieving letter for those 2years,but I cannot provide payslip
> As Sal was paid by cash.
> No form 16 as my Sal was low
> No bank statement as account was closed
> Cannot ask the company again as it was closed
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII using Expat Forum


Haven't I heard this before  
Even if you were not paid 1 Re. as your salary (imagine you joined the company and on on reporting day you met with an accident and didnt wake up for two months), a form 16 will be generated for those two months and issued (if you are en employee of the company). At least till 2011, you were expected by law to file your returns. Which also took care of refunding any money that may have been wrongfully deducted as TDS.
Of course, as many people do, one can opt to fudge the form 16 but it will be a an offense if you get caught.


----------



## happybuddha

ranjith47 said:


> Since eMedicals were introduced by DIAC in 2012, Medical Reports can be sent electronically from most Panel physicians Medical centres .
> 
> These results will be processed by DIAC in the Health operations centre in one of the 3 ways.
> 1. Auto clearing where in the system will automatically approve the medicals and provide a positive outcome for the same.
> 2. The medicals will be referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for further processing . This might take a while and many people end up waiting for a long time at this stage.
> 3. Your Medicals will be refused automatically or by intervention of a Medical officer if you do not meet the health requirements.
> 
> Luckily for me , and according to DIAC more than 74% of Medicals are auto-cleared. This is the new system and it improves processing times for applicants and the workload and logistics is improved with this new system.
> 
> eMedicals is currently rolled out to the Australian DIAC and the Canadian CIC.


Oh Great. Thanks for replying. So then it is better to go to a physician who has eMedical right ?


----------



## Razaqng

icriding said:


> Hello Razaqng,
> 
> When did you undertake your health examination?
> 
> Your Panel Clinic will upload the results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.
> 
> Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.
> 
> At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...
> 
> A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will referred...
> 
> It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.
> 
> You case officer will contact you if any problem is encountered during processing of your medicals.
> 
> Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


@Icriding,thanks for your response.We did the medical test on the 6th of June,but in the print report sheet it quoted 28th 0f June as the submission date.But from what someone wrote immediately after your post it shows that one of our medical results has been referred.Also my spouse's medical status in the evisa is showing requested, which made me to suspect that her result was referred.However, my co said "your medicals are through",which I don't understand what he meant since he added that "and they are being assessed by medical officer of the commonwealth".

Anyway,let me hope for the best.

Thanks for your kind assistance.

Regards.


----------



## Razaqng

I say congratulations to all those that have received their grants so far.

I hope and pray that I would receive same in due course from fellow forumites.Cheers


----------



## happybuddha

icriding said:


> Hello mini2ran,
> 
> Your Panel Clinic will upload the results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.
> 
> Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.
> 
> At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...
> 
> A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will referred...
> 
> It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.
> 
> You case officer will contact you if any problem is encountered during processing of your medicals.
> 
> Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Hey, do you know what happens in case of physicians sending results by mail ? 
Does whoever reads the mail upload the data somehow ? Or ?


----------



## mini2ran

icriding said:


> Hello mini2ran,
> 
> Your Panel Clinic will upload the results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.
> 
> Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.
> 
> At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...
> 
> A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will referred...
> 
> It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.
> 
> You case officer will contact you if any problem is encountered during processing of your medicals.
> 
> Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


But its been 3 days i gave medicals still results are not uploaded ? After they upload then only co or MCO will check if referred?
My Q is what is the average time it takes and anyone have similar exp in the past


----------



## cprem79

Razaqng said:


> Dear Mates,pls I need someone to respond to my questions above.Thank you.


Yes, that means your medicals are referred.
It will take max 6-8 weeks or earlier to get cleared from MOC due to pending volumes of offshore referrals.


----------



## cprem79

bijoypjob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got visa grant letter today.
> 
> My CO is BG and he respond to my emails very next day.I think all CO respond to our queries depending upon its importance.My CO responded to my 2 e mails out of 3 and I got grant as soon as I sent the pending document of PCC from Kuwait.
> 
> My time line is
> 
> Visa application 09 MAY
> CO 24 MAY
> Medicals 25 MAY
> PCC Saudi Arabia 30 JUNE
> India 7 JULY
> Kuwait 22 JULY
> 
> GRANT 23 JULY


Good luck bijoypjob...
All the best for a better future~


----------



## cprem79

arun8420 said:


> Thanks. Definitely cant wait for so long. Any idea if I can apply for work sponsored visa, when 189 is in progress?? Is it of any use to file unsatisfactory feedback on DIAC when the visa is still in process?


Please go to the below link and register your woes:

Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship

It is not recommended to apply for another visa when you can't find the answer for the current one.


----------



## josephjt

Hi All, 

My application is very close to CO allocation and i needed some help to finish out form 80. Here are my questions:

1) Under the section where you specify the addresses where you have lived in the past 10 years. I have lived across multiple addresses because as a tenant. 

I unfortunately don't remember a the address for those and the days when i was in college. How do i break it down then ? Or do I just provide a generalized address for the whole stay or tell the CO that i don't remember ? :-(

2) I am planning to migrate with 189. however i don't have an address on which I can be contacted in or staying in AU yet.

It looks like a mandatory field. what do you put in here if I dont have an address yet.

Can you please suggest how you guys completed these sections. Really appreciate the help.


----------



## frodo12

ranjith47 said:


> I used the health strategies email. They replied within 7 days. Not bad.
> It was brief and concise. Too concise with details however IMO


Can you share or PM me those email addresses ?


----------



## icriding

josephjt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application is very close to CO allocation and i needed some help to finish out form 80. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1) Under the section where you specify the addresses where you have lived in the past 10 years. I have lived across multiple addresses because as a tenant.
> 
> I unfortunately don't remember a the address for those and the days when i was in college. How do i break it down then ? Or do I just provide a generalized address for the whole stay or tell the CO that i don't remember ? :-(
> 
> 2) I am planning to migrate with 189. however i don't have an address on which I can be contacted in or staying in AU yet.
> 
> It looks like a mandatory field. what do you put in here if I dont have an address yet.
> 
> Can you please suggest how you guys completed these sections. Really appreciate the help.



Hello josephjt,

1) Under the section where you specify the addresses where you have lived in the past 10 years. I have lived across multiple addresses because as a tenant.

Mention the address which is the best description of the place you lived. Also mention that you *rented *at this address.

2) I am planning to migrate with 189. however i don't have an address on which I can be contacted in or staying in AU yet.

I did not provide an answer to Q20. You should be fine, provided that you have provided your permanent residential address and contact numbers as an answer to the previous question. 

Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## frodo12

Checked with DIAC today, and I was allocated a CO on 15th. So the 'within 8 weeks' time frame was indeed met. Interestingly the operator only told me the name of my CO (K***Y), not the team name. Guess I will have to call them back to know that. BTW, have not heard from my CO yet. Silence....


----------



## frodo12

frodo12 said:


> Can you share or PM me those email addresses ?


Got the email address from the forum  Just wanted to confirm one other thing - all you did was quote your TRN number and requested for the status of your medicals, whether it was auto - cleared or not ? Is that it or do I need to mention some other details ?


----------



## ccham

I have positive skill assessment by ACS which is done on 12th april 2013. When I submit, I had only 2 years and 11 month only and they have assessed that period. But now I have over 3.5 years experiences. My problem is can I claim 5 point for skill select or should I do re-assessment from ACS? 

Please advise me, because I desperately want that 5 points to apply visa. I have all documents for prove my work experiences.


----------



## icriding

ccham said:


> I have positive skill assessment by ACS which is done on 12th april 2013. When I submit, I had only 2 years and 11 month only and they have assessed that period. But now I have over 3.5 years experiences. My problem is can I claim 5 point for skill select or should I do re-assessment from ACS?
> 
> Please advise me, because I desperately want that 5 points to apply visa. I have all documents for prove my work experiences.


Hello ccham,

To the best of my knowledge, you can only claim points for employment for which you have a positive skills assessment. 

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## ccham

icriding said:


> Hello ccham,
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, you can only claim points for employment for which you have a positive skills assessment.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding



thanks for reply, it's mean I have to review my ACS again. But I'm already submit my EOI can't i prove it to CO if I have invited?


----------



## icriding

ccham said:


> thanks for reply, it's mean I have to review my ACS again. But I'm already submit my EOI can't i prove it to CO if I have invited?


Hello ccham,

Your education and employment needs to be *professionally assessed* by a relevant assessing authority. That is the purpose of a skills assessment.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## ranjith47

frodo12 said:


> Got the email address from the forum  Just wanted to confirm one other thing - all you did was quote your TRN number and requested for the status of your medicals, whether it was auto - cleared or not ? Is that it or do I need to mention some other details ?


Frodo, I just mailed them with my TRN number and my File number. it is always good to copy and paste that applicaition ack confirmation letter that you receive soon as you lodge your application.

The details under QUOTE ON REPLY is always the details needed to track your application.

So yeah, just email them with the address that you now have.

I just requested my status of my medicals and they replied saying that my Health requirements have already been finalised. 

You dont really need to mention any other details as it would not be relevant.
Expect a reply after 7 days though.


----------



## ranjith47

I always wonder whether it is a better strategy to NOT submit some documents and wait for the CO to ask for it. 
I mean, i dont really see much advantage pre loading all documents. When you pre load them you end up being stressed not knowing whether CO has been allocated or not. 
And when the CO asks you for documents, you can direct any further enquires towards them directly. 
However, there are people who also say that CO's dont reply unless necessary and they might take longer to process the documents received after the request. I really dont know.

in my case, I have already front-loaded all documents possible and there is nothing left for me to upload anymore.
I will have to see how my case works to see if it is really advantageous to pre load documents and all checks sooner than after requested .


----------



## mithu93ku

ilayarajamtm said:


> Hi
> 
> TRIM The requirement is mandatory or the requirement is met please enlighten me
> please
> 
> Thanks guys


Documents and its various status that appear :

Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
Received- When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized)
Met - Means Documents are finalized.
BF (Brought Forward) or *TRIM* (The Requirement Is Met) - Means Documents are finalized

Cheers!


----------



## rahul897

ranjith47 said:


> Frodo, I just mailed them with my TRN number and my File number. it is always good to copy and paste that applicaition ack confirmation letter that you receive soon as you lodge your application.
> 
> The details under QUOTE ON REPLY is always the details needed to track your application.
> 
> So yeah, just email them with the address that you now have.
> 
> I just requested my status of my medicals and they replied saying that my Health requirements have already been finalised.
> 
> You dont really need to mention any other details as it would not be relevant.
> Expect a reply after 7 days though.


on which email id u requested for meds status,how long they took to respond?


----------



## mirza_755

bijoypjob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got visa grant letter today.
> 
> My CO is BG and he respond to my emails very next day.I think all CO respond to our queries depending upon its importance.My CO responded to my 2 e mails out of 3 and I got grant as soon as I sent the pending document of PCC from Kuwait.
> 
> My time line is
> 
> Visa application 09 MAY
> CO 24 MAY
> Medicals 25 MAY
> PCC Saudi Arabia 30 JUNE
> India 7 JULY
> Kuwait 22 JULY
> 
> GRANT 23 JULY


Congratulations man ................time to enjoy


----------



## Australia1

ranjith47 said:


> I always wonder whether it is a better strategy to NOT submit some documents and wait for the CO to ask for it.
> I mean, i dont really see much advantage pre loading all documents. When you pre load them you end up being stressed not knowing whether CO has been allocated or not.
> And when the CO asks you for documents, you can direct any further enquires towards them directly.
> However, there are people who also say that CO's dont reply unless necessary and they might take longer to process the documents received after the request. I really dont know.
> 
> in my case, I have already front-loaded all documents possible and there is nothing left for me to upload anymore.
> I will have to see how my case works to see if it is really advantageous to pre load documents and all checks sooner than after requested .


I purposely did not submit med and pcc and waited for CO to request which he did on the 7th week. That also will hopefully allow me to have longer initial entry date. Considering I am from a HR country it is always best to do med and pcc when CO asks for it. Then you also come to know when your co was allocated. Just a thought.


----------



## mimfarook

ccham said:


> I have positive skill assessment by ACS which is done on 12th april 2013. When I submit, I had only 2 years and 11 month only and they have assessed that period. But now I have over 3.5 years experiences. My problem is can I claim 5 point for skill select or should I do re-assessment from ACS?
> 
> Please advise me, because I desperately want that 5 points to apply visa. I have all documents for prove my work experiences.


Hi ccham,

As long as u r still in the same job which u have got assessed u shud be able to claim the points as long as you can prove it with documents.

I say Go ahead and claim it..


----------



## Hyd786

Anyone, who got their Grant today??


----------



## mayankp

Australia1 said:


> I purposely did not submit med and pcc and waited for CO to request which he did on the 7th week. That also will hopefully allow me to have longer initial entry date. Considering I am from a HR country it is always best to do med and pcc when CO asks for it. Then you also come to know when your co was allocated. Just a thought.



I agree with your both reasons for not submitting Medical and PCC in advance:

1) Allow us longer entry date &
2) Provide us information of CO allocation

I have also not submitted, awaiting CO's request for the same.


----------



## Praise

Gowrish said:


> Hi Praise...me too waiting from June 5th ....Last requested doc submitted on Jun24th...:fingerscrossed:


Hi Gowrish, What was the last requested document? What is the Case Officer's Initial, GSM Brisbane TEAM-??, CO-?? Hope your case will be finalized soon.


----------



## ranjith47

Good going guys.. However I will let you know if pre loading documents or post CO loading documents is benefitial. Will have to wait to see how long it takes for the grant !


----------



## haryk

Jonathan1980 said:


> Guys, I got them
> grant today
> Just let you know.
> Lodged 03/06 CO:18/07 Grant 23/07 and no CO contact
> 
> Good luck everyone


Congrates


----------



## Gurpreethm

AUS14 said:


> Hey Icriding
> 
> Its not working. The bank is asking for visa/travel document. How do I provide those as I am yet to apply for the same. Did you use this option for making the payment? Plz suggest what to do.


Which bank,
Which city?


----------



## Praise

bijoypjob said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you mean the date,on or before entry in Australia to validate the visa? my case which is May 29 2014.
> 
> Have submitted all documents?
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks Bijoy, We have submitted all documents for 190 Visa. The last requested document PCC is submitted on 18 June. Who was the case officer for you? Wishing you all the best Bijoy...


----------



## kish199

*aus jobs*

when u search for a job in australia after PR
the experience should be based on the skill assessment experience?


----------



## Vijay24

kish199 said:


> when u search for a job in australia after PR
> the experience should be based on the skill assessment experience?


No. You can do whatever job you want, but you have to stay in that state for 2 years , that's the clause


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

Hi I just checked invitation results of 15 July 13 they called for applicant who scored 65 of 60..I applied my EOI on 8 July 13 as an accountant 60 points scored.in this invitation they says visa date of effect is 25-5-13 12.12am what us that mean?? Plz explain?? What us my date of visa effect??any good chance for me to ve invited?? Plz answer thanks


----------



## icriding

Deepalohiankhas said:


> Hi I just checked invitation results of 15 July 13 they called for applicant who scored 65 of 60..I applied my EOI on 8 July 13 as an accountant 60 points scored.in this invitation they says visa date of effect is 25-5-13 12.12am what us that mean?? Plz explain?? What us my date of visa effect??any good chance for me to ve invited?? Plz answer thanks



Hello Deepalohiankhas,

The visa date of effect refers to the date an EOI was lodged. 

Those who lodged their EOI by 25-5-13 12.12 am, received an invitation on 15 July 13 and the cut-off score was 65 Points.

Your chances for invite in the next round, will depend on the cut-off score for the first round of invites to be sent in August 2013.

*Invitation process and cut offs*

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have *equal points scores*, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with *earlier dates of effect are invited before* later dates.

Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding


----------



## AUS14

Gurpreethm said:


> Which bank,
> Which city?


Its the city and axis bank i called both of them. ICICI Bank told me that they require the visa/travel document but you can go and speak to the manager of the branch for more information


----------



## surinsin

Hi Seniors,

Need your help here. Here is the detail of my application:

Lodged 189 (65 pts): 30th Apr'13
CO: 20th May'13
Medicals : 4th Jun'13
All Docs submitted : 4th Jun'13


I called DIAC yesterday but didnt get any clue from them that whats going on as she said that CO is working on the case and will get back to you in case he needs anything. Sent email to CO 3weeks ago but no reply. Does this delay means that my medicals have been reffered or any background check has been initiated. If yes, from where I can get this information. 

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## ccham

mimfarook said:


> Hi ccham,
> 
> As long as u r still in the same job which u have got assessed u shud be able to claim the points as long as you can prove it with documents.
> 
> I say Go ahead and claim it..


thank dear, 

yes i'm in same field as Software engineer but at different company. would it be problem? i mean changing the company? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sachindev

cprem79 said:


> Yes, that means your medicals are referred.
> It will take max 6-8 weeks or earlier to get cleared from MOC due to pending volumes of offshore referrals.


Hi CPREM,

You applied in May , still waiting for Visa . Any communicatio why it is taking too time ? 

Wish you Grant ASAP.

Regards,
Sachin


----------



## Hyd786

ccham said:


> thank dear,
> 
> yes i'm in same field as Software engineer but at different company. would it be problem? i mean changing the company? :fingerscrossed:


Changing the company is not at all a problem. Provided you have all the docs with you to support your claim that you worked for that company.


----------



## ranjith47

Suri,

Yes, it is most likely that the CO is waiting on your Medicals which could have been referred. Or there could be external checks on your application.
I do not know if there is any way to understand the progress after such delays and whom to contact to know what is happening!. I havent been on the situation myself but I have seen a lot of users in this situation.

I think the advice they give is to WAIT as nothing much can be done.

You can maybe try and email Health Operations of the DIAC to see if you have been referred for Medicals. You can also keep in touch with your employers and know if DIAC has contacted them for any checks.

Try emailing the CO again in a polite way and it could help.! Dont write a long mail and be specific, to the point.


----------



## Vijay24

Day is almost over in Brisbane and Adelaide. Anyone got the grants today?


----------



## icriding

surinsin said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Need your help here. Here is the detail of my application:
> 
> Lodged 189 (65 pts): 30th Apr'13
> CO: 20th May'13
> Medicals : 4th Jun'13
> All Docs submitted : 4th Jun'13
> 
> 
> I called DIAC yesterday but didnt get any clue from them that whats going on as she said that CO is working on the case and will get back to you in case he needs anything. Sent email to CO 3weeks ago but no reply. Does this delay means that my medicals have been reffered or any background check has been initiated. If yes, from where I can get this information.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


*Hello surinsin,*


Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred...

It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.

You case officer will contact you if any problem is encountered during processing of your medicals.

Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding


----------



## Razaqng

cprem79 said:


> Yes, that means your medicals are referred.
> It will take max 6-8 weeks or earlier to get cleared from MOC due to pending volumes of offshore referrals.


Cprem,thanks for your response.Pls could you clarify if the referral date is the date the medical result is received,I have 28th June as the date evisa shows as date medical results were received or submitted.

If that's the referral date it means I have to wait for like one month more.anyway,God's time is the best.

Thanks


----------



## Razaqng

Razaqng said:


> Cprem,thanks for your response.Pls could you clarify if the referral date is the date the medical result is received,I have 28th June as the date evisa shows as date medical results were received or submitted.
> 
> If that's the referral date it means I have to wait for like one month more.anyway,God's time is the best.
> 
> Thanks


In addition,would you suggest I mail MOC?


----------



## cprem79

sachindev said:


> Hi CPREM,
> 
> You applied in May , still waiting for Visa . Any communicatio why it is taking too time ?
> 
> Wish you Grant ASAP.
> 
> Regards,
> Sachin


My wife's and my medicals are referred, hence the delay.
Yesterday the CO said that she still didn't receive the result from MOC.
All other documentation are fine.
Waiting:juggle:


----------



## nikhiljuneja

Hi All,

Can somone please respond to my queries:

1. The site ecom.immi.gov.au shows my application submission date as 5th Jun'13. Is that the acknowldgement date ? Fees submissiond ate is also same

2. I uploaded all relevant documents on 19th ' Jun'13 but din't received any confirmation mail, is that fine? 

3. I Went for medicals on 15th Jun, but that link organize your health is still active..Is that normal?

4. How do we get to know CO has been assigned?

Thanks,
Nik


----------



## surinsin

Hi Ranjith47 and Icriding

Your replies are always helpful and its really great to see you people helping others even after you got your Grants...

Thanks a lot again.

Suri.


----------



## cprem79

Razaqng said:


> Cprem,thanks for your response.Pls could you clarify if the referral date is the date the medical result is received,I have 28th June as the date evisa shows as date medical results were received or submitted.
> 
> If that's the referral date it means I have to wait for like one month more.anyway,God's time is the best.
> 
> Thanks


Actually the information shown on the eVisa page on the Health links is same for everyone after the July1st system upgrade.
It's not clear when the medicals get referred.
It would be best to get that information from the CO.
In my case, the results were transmitted on 16th May from the medical center.
But I don't know when it was referred to MOC.
My CO is awaiting the results to show up on her system in the eHealth status.
For 190 visa, I reckon you may get the grant sooner even medicals referred.
Just have patience and play the waiting game


----------



## Razaqng

cprem79 said:


> Actually the information shown on the eVisa page on the Health links is same for everyone after the July1st system upgrade.
> It's not clear when the medicals get referred.
> It would be best to get that information from the CO.
> In my case, the results were transmitted on 16th May from the medical center.
> But I don't know when it was referred to MOC.
> My CO is awaiting the results to show up on her system in the eHealth status.
> For 190 visa, I reckon you may get the grant sooner even medicals referred.
> Just have patience and play the waiting game


Ok,cprem thanks for the info.God bless


----------



## Gurpreethm

AUS14 said:


> Its the city and axis bank i called both of them. ICICI Bank told me that they require the visa/travel document but you can go and speak to the manager of the branch for more information


You r from which city?


----------



## cprem79

Razaqng said:


> In addition,would you suggest I mail MOC?


Yes, you can mail to health operations or health strategies.
I read in the forum that you get reply in 7 days.
I am trying to find the email id which was posted by one of the mates.
Still unable to locate it.
If someone has the email id of the above, please share.


----------



## ranjith47

[email protected]


This is the DIAC Health Strategies Email ID


----------



## Mjt

cprem79 said:


> Yes, you can mail to health operations or health strategies.
> I read in the forum that you get reply in 7 days.
> I am trying to find the email id which was posted by one of the mates.
> Still unable to locate it.
> If someone has the email id of the above, please share.


Hi, I guess its [email protected]
One of ds forum expats posted ds id n i saved it at dt tym.. Hope ds helps u.. Best luck👍


----------



## bijoypjob

Praise said:


> Thanks Bijoy, We have submitted all documents for 190 Visa. The last requested document PCC is submitted on 18 June. Who was the case officer for you? Wishing you all the best Bijoy...


My CO is BG,he was belong to team 33 then I got mail from him as he is in team 34


----------



## koleth

Hi Seniors,
Could you please let me know what are the papers that i've to keep ready for applying for DAIC for 189 Visa?

My Wife is co applicant with me so please let me know the papers for her too.

For EOI we have already submitted Passport, Degree Certificate, Work Experience (Include statutory Declaration) etc.... do we have to re submit all of this again?????

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ivetka233

So Guys who from June Got CO or Grant? Please update here


----------



## josephjt

ivetka233 said:


> So Guys who from June Got CO or Grant? Please update here


last i heard is jonathan from june 3rd.


----------



## vijay_k

Hi,

CO was allocated for me last Friday and he has requested doc like form 80, payslip, and bank statements.

But also requested for medicals of my Kid.

Myself, my wife and my kid completed the medicals in June itself and same has been uploaded in the system by the hospital.

For me and wife it shows "Medicals submitted to DIAC on <date>" but for my kid it shows "not yet submitted to DIAC "and shows "Incomplete" against 501 medical test. (Organize health print information sheet)

Since CO is unable to see the medicals for him he has asked my kid to undergo medicals.

Does anyone face this issue????

PS
I checked with the hospital and they said they have processed already.
More over i can see my kid's pic there.


----------



## Simple99

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and hope this is the place i was looking for  

I got EOI invitation and started filling the Visa application last week .At the time i realized that i don't have much information (ex: spouse passport ,sons passport) and i logged out. How ever at time i was received the TRN and password.

After i received the spouse,sons passport, i logged into EOI login page with my EOI number and password. Madddddd..... Still it show "apply visa" button.

What should i do now ? please help me.....


----------



## icriding

koleth said:


> Hi Seniors,
> Could you please let me know what are the papers that i've to keep ready for applying for DAIC for 189 Visa?
> 
> My Wife is co applicant with me so please let me know the papers for her too.
> 
> For EOI we have already submitted Passport, Degree Certificate, Work Experience (Include statutory Declaration) etc.... do we have to re submit all of this again?????
> 
> Thanks in Advance


*Hello koleth,*

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

Source: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 3-6 months of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Here is the list of certified documents I uploaded after lodging my 190 visa application. Other than a State Nomination Invite, which is issued automatically on SkillSelect, the list of documents required should be identical.

1. Passport Biodata Page + Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
5. India PCC
6. Australia PCC (if you have lived in Australia for over 12 months)
7. University Degree Transcripts + Graduation Certificate
8. Employment Statement of Service/Reference Letter
9. Employment Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).

In addition to the Passport Bio-data page and Marriage Certificate, your wife will also need to clear the English, Character (PCC) and Health requirement for entry into Australia. 

Regarding the English Language Requirement, an IELTS test is not required if your wife holds an award (being a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate) that required at least 2 years of full-time study or training; and * all instruction *(including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Praise

bijoypjob said:


> My CO is BG,he was belong to team 33 then I got mail from him as he is in team 34


Thanks Bijoy, hope we also will get the grant soon.


----------



## mithu93ku

vijay_k said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO was allocated for me last Friday and he has requested doc like form 80, payslip, and bank statements.
> 
> But also requested for medicals of my Kid.
> 
> Myself, my wife and my kid completed the medicals in June itself and same has been uploaded in the system by the hospital.
> 
> For me and wife it shows "Medicals submitted to DIAC on <date>" but for my kid it shows "not yet submitted to DIAC "and shows "Incomplete" against 501 medical test. (Organize health print information sheet)
> 
> Since CO is unable to see the medicals for him he has asked my kid to undergo medicals.
> 
> Does anyone face this issue????
> 
> PS
> I checked with the hospital and they said they have processed already.
> More over i can see my kid's pic there.


There is correction in you signature. 19th July instead of 19th june .


----------



## ivetka233

Is there requirement for 80 form or not really? Does people who has no CO get PR withould form?


Or if you have CO does he all the time ask for form or can get grant withould?


----------



## tanvir360

I submitted my application on 12th july and now w8ing 4 CO. Me and my wife hav done MED on 20th july and dont hav the PCC yet, however, my wife's IELTS exam will be held on 27th july and also w8ing for her expected result.

According 2 my current status is it wise to upload Form 80 for both of us right now? On the other hand, I hav a wish 2 change my passport by concerning my future CO. Is it possible...???

Can anyone gimme suggestions regarding those.....?


----------



## cprem79

ivetka233 said:


> Is there requirement for 80 form or not really? Does people who has no CO get PR withould form?
> 
> 
> Or if you have CO does he all the time ask for form or can get grant withould?


Yes Form80 would be mandatory.
Since it consumes time, it is better to keep it filled up.
You can either front load it or after CO asks for it.


----------



## ivetka233

Can sb give me form 80 link,,so start to fill up?


----------



## icriding

tanvir360 said:


> I submitted my application on 12th july and now w8ing 4 CO. Me and my wife hav done MED on 20th july and dont hav the PCC yet, however, my wife's IELTS exam will be held on 27th july and also w8ing for her expected result.
> 
> According 2 my current status is it wise to upload Form 80 for both of us right now? On the other hand, I hav a wish 2 change my passport by concerning my future CO. Is it possible...???
> 
> Can anyone gimme suggestions regarding those.....?



*Hello tanvir360,*

A case officer can only process your application further, if you are next in queue, have provided all required documents, and meet the English, Health and Character Requirements.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always a good move to complete and upload Form80.

Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).

If your old passport has expired and you now have a new passport, you must update your Case Officer or the DIAC as soon as possible.

To the best of my knowledge, your visa is tied to your passport and this will also need to be updated.

You will need to submit Form 929 - Change of address and/or passport details to notify the DIAC of a change of address or passport details.

Hope this helps...
*
All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## kittydoll

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## tanvir360

Thanks Icriding for ur response.....


----------



## Praise

Any Visa Grants on Today (24 July 2013)?


----------



## Praise

Any Visa Grants Today (24 July 2013?


----------



## mayankp

ivetka233 said:


> So Guys who from June Got CO or Grant? Please update here


Hey ivetka....I think it is not far from you. I expect your update before next weekend that you have been allocated CO. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mayankp

cprem79 said:


> Yes Form80 would be mandatory.
> Since it consumes time, it is better to keep it filled up.
> You can either front load it or after CO asks for it.


I have applied through agent so I think the agent will take care of this form on behalf of me.......


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Seems no grants for the Day...Some one please clear my doubt.

If we remain in the state for two years under visa subclass 190, everyone knows that we fulfil the moral obligation of the state and are free to reside and work anywhere else in Oz. However, does that make us eligible to apply for CITIZENSHIP immediately after we complete the two years stay in the sponsoring state. 

From What I know, after you are granted a PR visa, if you live in Oz for two years, you are eligible to apply for Citizenship...???


----------



## kgd87

Sapna said:


> If you don't mind sharing how much he charges for the entire process


Hi Sapna,
Its a huge enough amount.More than 60K. but in parts.....Just because i dont have time to followup and read all the stuff online, I had opted for an agent. But .......you can avoid these hefty charges if u are ready to invest sufficient amt of time on this forum and clarifying your doubts.......u ca just post anything here and get a gud reply to it...


----------



## Hyd786

Rocky Balboa said:


> Seems no grants for the Day...Some one please clear my doubt.
> 
> If we remain in the state for two years under visa subclass 190, everyone knows that we fulfil the moral obligation of the state and are free to reside and work anywhere else in Oz. However, does that make us eligible to apply for CITIZENSHIP immediately after we complete the two years stay in the sponsoring state.
> 
> From What I know, after you are granted a PR visa, if you live in Oz for two years, you are eligible to apply for Citizenship...???


Hello Rocky,

Staying for 2 years means that we just fulfiled our obligation towards that particular state & you can't apply for Citizenship immediately.

As far as I know, you can apply for Citizenship only after 5 years.


----------



## icriding

Rocky Balboa said:


> Seems no grants for the Day...Some one please clear my doubt.
> 
> If we remain in the state for two years under visa subclass 190, everyone knows that we fulfil the moral obligation of the state and are free to reside and work anywhere else in Oz. However, does that make us eligible to apply for CITIZENSHIP immediately after we complete the two years stay in the sponsoring state.
> 
> From What I know, after you are granted a PR visa, if you live in Oz for two years, you are eligible to apply for Citizenship...???


*

Hello Rocky Balboa,*

More info below.

*Requirements for Australian Citizenship-Permanent Residents - After 1 July 2007*

If you obtain your permanent residence after 1 July 2007, you will need to meet the following requirements to become an Australian citizen:

You have lived lawfully in Australia for at least 4 years; and
You have lived in Australia for at least 12 months as a permanent resident

Note that if you have spent more than 12 months in the last 4 years outside Australia or 3 months in the last 12 outside Australia, you will no longer meet the residence requirements for citizenship.

It's also important to realize that only 12 months of residence as a permanent resident is required. As a result, you can count up to 3 years of residence in Australia as a temporary residence towards the citizenship requirements. For example, if you have spent several years in Australia on a student or 457 visa, this can be counted towards the 4 year residence requirement.

*Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Simple99

Simple99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and hope this is the place i was looking for
> 
> I got EOI invitation and started filling the Visa application last week .At the time i realized that i don't have much information (ex: spouse passport ,sons passport) and i logged out. How ever at time i was received the TRN and password.
> 
> After i received the spouse,sons passport, i logged into EOI login page with my EOI number and password. Madddddd..... Still it show "apply visa" button.
> 
> What should i do now ? please help me.....



*please someone can help meeeee*


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Thanks mate...this is exactly what I was also looking for.
Couple of doubts..hope you can help me on these as well:

1. I believe we would need payslips of last few months for the current employer only.
2. After we get the invite, how many days we get to lodge the application?
3. Do we have to lodge the application together for the main applicatn as well as dependents...if not, does it make a difference if I apply for my wife & daughter later on?

I submitted my EOI yesterday with 65 points for 189 visa. However my daughter's passport is not ready, I have got the appointment for that on 20th August after which I think they will take sometime to give the passport.

Just wondering if I may get into a situation when my visa invite may expire because I don't have my dependents passport ready.

Thanks



icriding said:


> *Hello koleth,*
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> Source: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 3-6 months of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Here is the list of certified documents I uploaded after lodging my 190 visa application. Other than a State Nomination Invite, which is issued automatically on SkillSelect, the list of documents required should be identical.
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page + Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> 3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
> 4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
> 5. India PCC
> 6. Australia PCC (if you have lived in Australia for over 12 months)
> 7. University Degree Transcripts + Graduation Certificate
> 8. Employment Statement of Service/Reference Letter
> 9. Employment Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.
> 
> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).
> 
> In addition to the Passport Bio-data page and Marriage Certificate, your wife will also need to clear the English, Character (PCC) and Health requirement for entry into Australia.
> 
> Regarding the English Language Requirement, an IELTS test is not required if your wife holds an award (being a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate) that required at least 2 years of full-time study or training; and * all instruction *(including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


----------



## wifi

Simple99 said:


> *please someone can help meeeee*


Can you please explain in detail, the via type you applied for, time line, state nomination if any, and please elaborate your question. Thanks


----------



## tanvir360

Simple99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and hope this is the place i was looking for
> 
> I got EOI invitation and started filling the Visa application last week .At the time i realized that i don't have much information (ex: spouse passport ,sons passport) and i logged out. How ever at time i was received the TRN and password.
> 
> After i received the spouse,sons passport, i logged into EOI login page with my EOI number and password. Madddddd..... Still it show "apply visa" button.
> 
> What should i do now ? please help me.....


Simple99

As far i know after getting the State Sponsorship Invitation any ones EOI will be suspended(Locked) automatically. I guess same things happen 2 u....nothing 2 worry that much.......

Good luck.....


----------



## shyam

Hi,

While uploading the documents should we follow any naming standard.
Should we name the documents in any particular naming convention and should we upload the documents in any order?

Please help.


----------



## ram2013

Hi peeps, 

Submitted my application for nsw state on 10th July n waiting for CO to assign. Is there anyone at the same timeframe?


----------



## cprem79

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Thanks mate...this is exactly what I was also looking for.
> Couple of doubts..hope you can help me on these as well:
> 
> 1. I believe we would need payslips of last few months for the current employer only.
> 2. After we get the invite, how many days we get to lodge the application?
> 3. Do we have to lodge the application together for the main applicatn as well as dependents...if not, does it make a difference if I apply for my wife & daughter later on?
> 
> I submitted my EOI yesterday with 65 points for 189 visa. However my daughter's passport is not ready, I have got the appointment for that on 20th August after which I think they will take sometime to give the passport.
> 
> Just wondering if I may get into a situation when my visa invite may expire because I don't have my dependents passport ready.
> 
> Thanks


1. You can give random payslips also. But giving more evidence is much better so you can combine all the payslips as one file and upload.
2. The invitation will be valid for 60 days from the date of invite so you may lodge within that.
3. It is mandatory to file the appilcation of all applicants at one time. It cannot be done separately. Only after you fill the data of all applicants, you can make the payment. Also the payment should be one time for all applicants.

Please try to obtain the passport within 60 days from yesterday.


----------



## mithu93ku

Simple99 said:


> *please someone can help meeeee*


From now on you have to forget about your skillselect login page. you have got TRN number and hahe Password. So advance with e-visa login page. After you complete the e-visa lodgement , your apply button will disappear from skillselect account.

Hope you got it.


----------



## cprem79

mithu93ku said:


> From now on you have to forget about your skillselect login page. you have got TRN number and hahe Password. So advance with e-visa login page. After you complete the e-visa lodgement , your apply button will disappear from skillselect account.
> 
> Hope you got it.


Iam afraid that the status of the application on eVisa page will show as "Incomplete" as it did for Sanje.
Here you have to practically think that Simple99 didn't make the payment.
How will you expect DIAC to grant your visa without you making the payment fee?
I reckon that you have go again with the Apply visa on EOI and complete and submit the application and then make the payment.
After that DIAC will be intimated of your application.
Then you should upload the documents.

If you just login eVisa and upload documents, how far are you sure someone will look into it. Even if they do, won't they need to know the points claimed?
The points claimed are based on the application only which is still incomplete and then they also find out that the payment is undone.
Back to Square ONE


----------



## cprem79

wifi said:


> Can you please explain in detail, the via type you applied for, time line, state nomination if any, and please elaborate your question. Thanks


Sorry, I replied on the wrong post.


----------



## cprem79

Simple99 said:


> *please someone can help meeeee*


Please go back to EOI, complete the application and make the payment.
When your application is complete, the "Apply Visa" on EOI page will automatically disappear.
Then you can go ahead and upload the documents on the eVIsa page with your TRN.


----------



## icriding

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> While uploading the documents should we follow any naming standard.
> Should we name the documents in any particular naming convention and should we upload the documents in any order?
> 
> Please help.


Hello Shyam,

This is the format I used.

Name of Document_Name-FirstName_LastName

E.g. IELTS_Test-Report _Form-John_Simth.pdf


Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## cprem79

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> While uploading the documents should we follow any naming standard.
> Should we name the documents in any particular naming convention and should we upload the documents in any order?
> 
> Please help.


Please go through the following link:

Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi all,

If CO goes on holiday, what will happen to the application?

Cheers,


----------



## shyam

icriding said:


> Hello Shyam,
> 
> This is the format I used.
> 
> Name of Document_Name-FirstName_LastName
> 
> E.g. IELTS_Test-Report _Form-John_Simth.pdf
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thanks Icriding.

I have almost all of the documents scanned in color except a few like my childs DOB certificate and forms. Others all are in PDF's.

So should I need notary attestation for anything? 

Any checklist for the documents that need to be uploaded?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cprem79

shyam said:


> Thanks Icriding.
> 
> I have almost all of the documents scanned in color except a few like my childs DOB certificate and forms. Others all are in PDF's.
> 
> So should I need notary attestation for anything?
> 
> Any checklist for the documents that need to be uploaded?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You need to notarize the below two type of documents:

1) Photocopies of orignals
2) Translated documents

The checklist is:

For Main applicant

1) University transcripts
2) University degree cert
3) University_grade_card
4) Assessment_Letter_ACS
5) Higher_sec_school_cert
6) IELTS_TRF certificate
7) Secondary_school_cert
8) Form80 ***
9) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
10) Passport
11) Experience Letter in company Letter head
12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
13) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
14) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form 16 from India).
15) Company offer letters
16) Promotion letters 
17) Appreciation letters
18) Relieving letter
19) PCC* **


For Secondary applicant (spouse)

1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
3) Functional English proof****, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with min 4.5 score in each band

4) Passport 
5) PCC* **
6) ID cards (like Drivers license etc)
7) Form 80***


For Kid
1) Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
2) Birth certificate


----------



## icriding

shyam said:


> Thanks Icriding.
> 
> I have almost all of the documents scanned in color except a few like my childs DOB certificate and forms. Others all are in PDF's.
> 
> So should I need notary attestation for anything?
> 
> Any checklist for the documents that need to be uploaded?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


*
Hello shyam,*

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

Source: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, *if not sooner.*

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within* 3-6 months* of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Here is the list of certified documents I uploaded after lodging my 190 visa application. 

More info here: http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

1. Passport Biodata Page + Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
5. India PCC
6. Australia PCC (if you have lived in Australia for over 12 months)
7. University Degree Transcripts + Graduation Certificate
8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16. 

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).

In addition to the Passport Bio-data page and Marriage Certificate, your wife will also need to clear the English, Character (PCC) and Health requirement for entry into Australia.

Regarding the English Language Requirement, an IELTS test is not required if your wife holds an award (being a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate) that required at least 2 years of full-time study or training; and all instruction (including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English.

Your dependents will also need to clear the English, Character (PCC) and Health requirement for entry into Australia.

In general, a *colour scan* of an original document is not required to be certified/notarized and a *photocopy* of a certified/notarized document is not acceptable.

*Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Vijay24

ICRIDING

Cheers mate. You are really helpful in your replies to the fellow members. Hugely appreciate your time and effort in replying for each and every query.

Great job!


----------



## RR

cprem79 said:


> Before CO contacted me, I only uploaded my work experience certificates as proof of my employment.
> When CO contacted me, she asked me for more supporting evidence like payslips, bank statements, tax documents etc.
> At the same time, she included the status as TRIM for Evidence of Overseas Employment (Other) - Specify.
> So I presume, it should be "The Requirement is Mandatory".
> This is based on my experience only.
> In case Iam wrong, please correct me.


Wat is or line of occupation or trade...?


----------



## icriding

Vijay24 said:


> ICRIDING
> 
> Cheers mate. You are really helpful in your replies to the fellow members. Hugely appreciate your time and effort in replying for each and every query.
> 
> Great job!


*Hello Vijay24*

No problem,

I was a silent observer on this forum for the past 3 months.

Made a list of important points with advice from this forum.

Was then able to complete IELTS, SkillsAssesment and apply for a visa without any help from a migration agent.

Victorian State nomination is tricky and my medicals were undertaken in Australia for grant of a temporary visa. But I was able to undergo the complete set of medicals for grant of a permanent visa at the same time.

From then on no problem: From State Nomination to Visa Grant in 6 weeks!

Now packing my bags. Will be in Melbourne in the first week of September.

*

Cheers

Icriding 

*


----------



## Gowrish

I got my visa approval today.....can't express the joy....  


ANZSCO code : 262113
IELTS {7} - 12/JAN/2013 
ACS Result - 16/JAN/2013
EOI Applied - 07/FEB/2013
NSW SS Approved - 28/MAY/2013
Visa Lodged - 06 /JUN/2013
PCC - 10/JUN/2013
Medicals - 17/JUN/2013
CO Allocated - 24/JUN/2013
Last Doc uploaded - 25/JUN/2013
Visa Granted - 24/JULY/2013

All the best guys....


----------



## Vijay24

icriding said:


> *Hello Vijay24*
> 
> No problem,
> 
> I was a silent observer on this forum for the past 3 months.
> 
> Made a list of important points with advice from this forum.
> 
> Was then able to complete IELTS, SkillsAssesment and apply for a visa without any help from a migration agent.
> 
> Victorian State nomination is tricky and my medicals were undertaken in Australia for grant of a temporary visa. But I was able to undergo the complete set of medicals for grant of a permanent visa at the same time.
> 
> From then on no problem: From State Nomination to Visa Grant in 6 weeks!
> 
> Now packing my bags. Will be in Melbourne in the first week of September.
> 
> *
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding
> 
> *



Awesome. Mine 4 weeks done. Should wait for some more days I guess. 

All the best. My elder brother lives in Melbourne, he is a PR there. If I get a grant, will visit Melbourne and have friend in Adelaide, will be there for some days there and then to Perth.


----------



## icriding

Vijay24 said:


> Awesome. Mine 4 weeks done. Should wait for some more days I guess.
> 
> All the best. My elder brother lives in Melbourne, he is a PR there. If I get a grant, will visit Melbourne and have friend in Adelaide, will be there for some days there and then to Perth.


Hello Vijay24,

Should not be long now.

We may meet in Melbourne then!

Icriding.


----------



## Vijay24

All the best Gourish. Enjoy maaDi


----------



## Vijay24

icriding said:


> Hello Vijay24,
> 
> Should not be long now.
> 
> We may meet in Melbourne then!
> 
> Icriding.



Cheers! Sure


----------



## icriding

Vijay24 said:


> Cheers! Sure


Hello Vijay24

Also looking to rent in a safe/decent suburb. Close proximity to shops and public transport are important considerations.

I assume that 300-400 AUD per week sounds realistic for a share room in a furnished apartment, no more than a hours distance from the CBD via public transport.

Please Advise if you come across any relevant information.

Icriding


----------



## Vijay24

icriding said:


> Hello Vijay24
> 
> Also looking to rent in a safe/decent suburb. Close proximity to shops and public transport are important considerations.
> 
> I assume that 300-400 AUD per week sounds realistic for a share room in a furnished apartment, no more than a hours distance from the CBD via public transport.
> 
> Please Advise if you come across any relevant information.
> 
> Icriding


Sure. I will inquire with my brother and update you about it.


----------



## shyam

Thanks Cprem, Icriding.

Thats a lot of help. Love this forum.

One more question, the Visa application has the old ACS that is expired in march 2013. However, my total experience is assessed by ACS and is positive(except the skilled date mentioned on it as December 2010).

So should i wait for the CAse officer to ask for additional proofs for my employment or should i upload the new ACS too?


----------



## icriding

shyam said:


> Thanks Cprem, Icriding.
> 
> Thats a lot of help. Love this forum.
> 
> One more question, the Visa application has the old ACS that is expired in march 2013. However, my total experience is assessed by ACS and is positive(except the skilled date mentioned on it as December 2010).
> 
> So should i wait for the CAse officer to ask for additional proofs for my employment or should i upload the new ACS too?



Hello shyam,

I think you should contact *MROKS *regarding this. He/she appears to have more experience with ACS assessments.

I am of the opinion that you need a *valid* skills assessment for all employment used to claim points, in order to apply for a visa.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## Praise

Gowrish said:


> I got my visa approval today.....can't express the joy....
> 
> 
> ANZSCO code : 262113
> IELTS {7} - 12/JAN/2013
> ACS Result - 16/JAN/2013
> EOI Applied - 07/FEB/2013
> NSW SS Approved - 28/MAY/2013
> Visa Lodged - 06 /JUN/2013
> PCC - 10/JUN/2013
> Medicals - 17/JUN/2013
> CO Allocated - 24/JUN/2013
> Last Doc uploaded - 25/JUN/2013
> Visa Granted - 24/JULY/2013
> 
> All the best guys....


Congratssss Gowrish.. Who is the CO?


----------



## Praise

Hyd786 said:


> Hello Rocky,
> 
> Staying for 2 years means that we just fulfiled our obligation towards that particular state & you can't apply for Citizenship immediately.
> 
> As far as I know, you can apply for Citizenship only after 5 years.


4 years of stay is required to apply for citizenship.


----------



## shyam

icriding said:


> Hello shyam,
> 
> I think you should contact *MROKS *regarding this. He/she appears to have more experience with ACS assessments.
> 
> I am of the opinion that you need a *valid* skills assessment for all employment used to claim points, in order to apply for a visa.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thanks Icriding,

Claiming points for the experience that is assessed positive but not considered as skilled is not valid?

I have a valid skills assessment with me right now. But the skilled date mentioned.
In my first ACS letter this is assessed as skilled but in the new ACS only experience after December 2010 is considered as skilled

Please suggest.


----------



## koleth

icriding said:


> *Hello koleth,*
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> Source: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 3-6 months of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Here is the list of certified documents I uploaded after lodging my 190 visa application. Other than a State Nomination Invite, which is issued automatically on SkillSelect, the list of documents required should be identical.
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page + Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> 3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
> 4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
> 5. India PCC
> 6. Australia PCC (if you have lived in Australia for over 12 months)
> 7. University Degree Transcripts + Graduation Certificate
> 8. Employment Statement of Service/Reference Letter
> 9. Employment Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.
> 
> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).
> 
> In addition to the Passport Bio-data page and Marriage Certificate, your wife will also need to clear the English, Character (PCC) and Health requirement for entry into Australia.
> 
> Regarding the English Language Requirement, an IELTS test is not required if your wife holds an award (being a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate) that required at least 2 years of full-time study or training; and * all instruction *(including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*



THANKS A TON Icriding......:clap2:


----------



## koleth

icriding said:


> *Hello koleth,*
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> Source: Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 3-6 months of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Here is the list of certified documents I uploaded after lodging my 190 visa application. Other than a State Nomination Invite, which is issued automatically on SkillSelect, the list of documents required should be identical.
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page + Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> 3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
> 4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
> 5. India PCC
> 6. Australia PCC (if you have lived in Australia for over 12 months)
> 7. University Degree Transcripts + Graduation Certificate
> 8. Employment Statement of Service/Reference Letter
> 9. Employment Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.
> 
> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).
> 
> In addition to the Passport Bio-data page and Marriage Certificate, your wife will also need to clear the English, Character (PCC) and Health requirement for entry into Australia.
> 
> Regarding the English Language Requirement, an IELTS test is not required if your wife holds an award (being a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate) that required at least 2 years of full-time study or training; and * all instruction *(including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


One more question:

Does that Bio Data means Resume?????


----------



## icriding

shyam said:


> Thanks Icriding,
> 
> Claiming points for the experience that is assessed positive but not considered as skilled is not valid?
> 
> I have a valid skills assessment with me right now. But the skilled date mentioned.
> In my first ACS letter this is assessed as skilled but in the new ACS only experience after December 2010 is considered as skilled
> 
> Please suggest.


*Hello shyam*

I think you should contact MROKS regarding this. He/she appears to have more experience with ACS assessments.

In my opinion, if assessment criteria at ACS has changed, then new criteria  will apply.

*Cheers

Icriding
*


----------



## bjtamuli

Hello All,

Anyone waiting for CO assignment but uploaded PCC and Medicals already (190 Subclass, South Australia SS)?

Visa Lodged: 31-May-2013
Medicals Done: 02-July-2013
PCC Uploaded: 23-July-2013
CO Assignment: No idea as no email received regarding the same.

Bhaskar


----------



## Simple99

Hi All,

ORIGINAL POST =====================================
I am new to this forum and hope this is the place i was looking for

I got EOI invitation and started filling the Visa application last week .At the time i realized that i don't have much information (ex: spouse passport ,sons passport) and i logged out. How ever at time i was received the TRN and password.

After i received the spouse,sons passport, i logged into EOI login page with my EOI number and password. Madddddd..... Still it show "apply visa" button.

What should i do now ? please help me..... 

===============================

I got many comments from you guys and thanks for all.
i will clear my question again as some of them has got incorrect. I saw same situation has been happened to Sanje too.

silmply,

1) I have TRN and password and once i log to "ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login", it goes to visa application page and i can see saved data.

2). still i didn't pay the Visa fee and didnt upload docs.

3). Once i go to "skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx" and log with EOI number , i can see "APPLY VISA" button.

SO now should i go with 

a) .

*"skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx"

or 

ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login*

b) .* You guys work with which URL login now ?*


----------



## Sanje

Yeap Simple. this same scenario happened to me too..

i am also confusing with which the URL i am using next ?


----------



## mithu93ku

Simple99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> ORIGINAL POST =====================================
> I am new to this forum and hope this is the place i was looking for
> 
> I got EOI invitation and started filling the Visa application last week .At the time i realized that i don't have much information (ex: spouse passport ,sons passport) and i logged out. How ever at time i was received the TRN and password.
> 
> After i received the spouse,sons passport, i logged into EOI login page with my EOI number and password. Madddddd..... Still it show "apply visa" button.
> 
> What should i do now ? please help me.....
> 
> ===============================
> 
> I got many comments from you guys and thanks for all.
> i will clear my question again as some of them has got incorrect. I saw same situation has been happened to Sanje too.
> 
> silmply,
> 
> 1) I have TRN and password and once i log to "ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login", it goes to visa application page and i can see saved data.
> 
> 2). still i didn't pay the Visa fee and didnt upload docs.
> 
> 3). Once i go to "skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx" and log with EOI number , i can see "APPLY VISA" button.
> 
> SO now should i go with
> 
> a) .
> 
> *"skillselect.gov.au/skillselect/logon/Login.aspx"
> 
> or
> 
> ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login*
> 
> b) .* You guys work with which URL login now ?*


I have already told you to forget skillselect login. I had gone through as of you. I took 6 days to complete the application. After completion I had submitted and made payment. In the meantime I used to login e-visa through my TRN number and Password and completed long 17 pages application in several session.
What's wrong with this way?
You could only be able to upload your documents after the payment has made.
Hope you will understand.


----------



## mithu93ku

Sanje said:


> Yeap Simple. this same scenario happened to me too..
> 
> i am also confusing with which the URL i am using next ?


After long conversation with you, why are you still confused about it? Use your TRN and Password and save your information of incomplete e-visa pages.


----------



## chandustorageadm

Gowrish said:


> I got my visa approval today.....can't express the joy....
> 
> ANZSCO code : 262113
> IELTS {7} - 12/JAN/2013
> ACS Result - 16/JAN/2013
> EOI Applied - 07/FEB/2013
> NSW SS Approved - 28/MAY/2013
> Visa Lodged - 06 /JUN/2013
> PCC - 10/JUN/2013
> Medicals - 17/JUN/2013
> CO Allocated - 24/JUN/2013
> Last Doc uploaded - 25/JUN/2013
> Visa Granted - 24/JULY/2013
> 
> All the best guys....


Congrats.....


----------



## Gowrish

Praise said:


> Congratssss Gowrish.. Who is the CO?


case officer initials.. J L ..from Team 33 Brisbane


----------



## chandustorageadm

Gowrish said:


> I got my visa approval today.....can't express the joy....
> 
> ANZSCO code : 262113
> IELTS {7} - 12/JAN/2013
> ACS Result - 16/JAN/2013
> EOI Applied - 07/FEB/2013
> NSW SS Approved - 28/MAY/2013
> Visa Lodged - 06 /JUN/2013
> PCC - 10/JUN/2013
> Medicals - 17/JUN/2013
> CO Allocated - 24/JUN/2013
> Last Doc uploaded - 25/JUN/2013
> Visa Granted - 24/JULY/2013
> 
> All the best guys....



Congratsssss....


----------



## mithu93ku

Gowrish said:


> I got my visa approval today.....can't express the joy....
> 
> 
> ANZSCO code : 262113
> IELTS {7} - 12/JAN/2013
> ACS Result - 16/JAN/2013
> EOI Applied - 07/FEB/2013
> NSW SS Approved - 28/MAY/2013
> Visa Lodged - 06 /JUN/2013
> PCC - 10/JUN/2013
> Medicals - 17/JUN/2013
> CO Allocated - 24/JUN/2013
> Last Doc uploaded - 25/JUN/2013
> Visa Granted - 24/JULY/2013
> 
> All the best guys....


Congrats Mate! Wish the best, your new life in OZ. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## chandustorageadm

Guys..
Anyone have idea on how many GSM teams are there in Adelaide and Brisbane?
how many COs are there in each team..
Looks like COs are working at their best?
Any change internal rules?


----------



## frodo12

ranjith47 said:


> Frodo, I just mailed them with my TRN number and my File number. it is always good to copy and paste that applicaition ack confirmation letter that you receive soon as you lodge your application.
> 
> The details under QUOTE ON REPLY is always the details needed to track your application.
> 
> So yeah, just email them with the address that you now have.
> 
> I just requested my status of my medicals and they replied saying that my Health requirements have already been finalised.
> 
> You dont really need to mention any other details as it would not be relevant.
> Expect a reply after 7 days though.


Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## Simple99

mithu93ku said:


> I have already told you to forget skillselect login. I had gone through as of you. I took 6 days to complete the application. After completion I had submitted and made payment. In the meantime I used to login e-visa through my TRN number and Password and completed long 17 pages application in several session.
> What's wrong with this way?
> You could only be able to upload your documents after the payment has made.
> Hope you will understand.


Thanks mithu93ku.. and extremely sorry if i am troubling you guys.

i raised that question again coz of some comments. (cPrem).


----------



## Sanje

mithu93ku said:


> After long conversation with you, why are you still confused about it? Use your TRN and Password and save your information of incomplete e-visa pages.


This is really really turning point in life . Hope you can understand budyyy  
however you are really helpfullll . Appreciated.


----------



## happybuddha

A lot of people who lodged on 6th June are hearing the good news today


----------



## happybuddha

mithu93ku said:


> After long conversation with you, why are you still confused about it? Use your TRN and Password and save your information of incomplete e-visa pages.


Sanje, whats your ANZCO code going to be mate ? Its a tough job market out there, you gotta remember that mate.


----------



## asherasher

Hello Everyone,

I have a small query that i am not able to get an answer for, would appreciate if anyone can answer the same.

I do not have access to the visa site as my consultant didn't share the password with me.
I know for a fact that my Medicals have reached DIAC as my CO didn't ask for the same and i also confirmed by calling DIAC if they got it and they acknowledged that they did receive Medicals for me and my wife.
(All i need to know is if my medicals are referred (My understanding with statement is if either one of us has been diagnosed a medical condition ) which is very unlikely coz the place where i got my medicals done stated our reports are okay.

I still want to be a 100% sure as i cannot see the same due to non availability of password.
and as per my consultant there is no information related to medicals on visa portal.

Last question if there is a a medical condition will my case officer update me via an email or the only way to see that information is through Visa portal.

Any response is highly appreciated!!

Regards,
Asher


----------



## Sanje

Hi All,

i just completed all 17 steps in application form . now i am in the review page.

can anyone tell me what is the next step of this ? do i need to pay visa fee just after complte this or can i pay tomorrow?


----------



## Shafqat Baig

bjtamuli said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Anyone waiting for CO assignment but uploaded PCC and Medicals already (190 Subclass, South Australia SS)?
> 
> Visa Lodged: 31-May-2013
> Medicals Done: 02-July-2013
> PCC Uploaded: 23-July-2013
> CO Assignment: No idea as no email received regarding the same.
> 
> Bhaskar[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey i am in the same situation. I applied on 13th June sponsored by South Australian government. I uploaded all my documents n em done wid PCC and. Medicals all uploaded but No contact from CO..


----------



## chandustorageadm

Sanje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i just completed all 17 steps in application form . now i am in the review page.
> 
> can anyone tell me what is the next step of this ? do i need to pay visa fee just after complte this or can i pay tomorrow?


Hi,
Yes next step is visa fee pay.
You can save the info and make the payment whenever you want...


----------



## Sanje

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> Yes next step is visa fee pay.
> You can save the info and make the payment whenever you want...


Thanks chandustorageadm. 

can i know what the visa fee amount and do the payment later as i need to deposit that amount into bank (i am using debit card) ?


----------



## Hyd786

Sanje said:


> Thanks chandustorageadm.
> 
> can i know what the visa fee amount and do the payment later as i need to deposit that amount into bank (i am using debit card) ?


Hey Sanje,

The visa fee is 3060 $ Aud. And for every dependent it is 1050$ Aud.
And the payment is to be done through Credit card.


----------



## mindfreak

The documents that I have attached so far:

1) Evidence of identity (and age) - Passport copy
2) IELTS results
3) University academic transcripts with course completion letter
4) Form 80
5) Australian and Indian PCC
6) Engineers Australia skills assessment

I am not claiming any work experience, so I haven't attached any documents related to that. Moreover, I am a single guy (luckily!) and don't have to worry about dependent documents'.

Just wanted your opinion - Is there anything I am missing out on that I should further attach along with these documents? Would really appreciate any advice.

Thanks


----------



## Gupapunyu

*Wait Wet Wait*

EOI 27 May 2013
Invitation 3 June
Applied: 7 June
Med: 27 June
PCC: 7 July
CO:
Grant::noidea:


----------



## melbourne2012

HI all,

just have a quick question in regards to PCC. I have been living overseas in the last 10 years. Do i still need to attach the PCC of my birth/original country (which for the last 10 years, i visited in total only 3months). thanks.


----------



## Immipedia

bjtamuli said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Anyone waiting for CO assignment but uploaded PCC and Medicals already (190 Subclass, South Australia SS)?
> 
> Visa Lodged: 31-May-2013
> Medicals Done: 02-July-2013
> PCC Uploaded: 23-July-2013
> CO Assignment: No idea as no email received regarding the same.
> 
> Bhaskar





Shafqat Baig said:


> Hey i am in the same situation. I applied on 13th June sponsored by South Australian government. I uploaded all my documents n em done wid PCC and. Medicals all uploaded but No contact from CO..


Hi Folks, 

I also applied 190 on 31-May-2013 with SS from NSW. I have uploaded all documents including PCC, Medicals, Form 80... there is no news from DIAC, no email or CO Allocation..... I think we should call DIAC and check system status... may there is issue with System for this specific date?


----------



## saintkamy

Hi all
My meds are hung somewhere they have been uploaded on 17 july but cant get confirmed whether they are cleared or referred?
I have asked my co by mail but haven't got any reply

I emailed same to health strategies n got reply as follows:
I can confirm that your health examinations have been received by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (as per the advice on the eVisa portal) but you will need to contact your visa application case officer for further information and/or an update on the status of your medicals.

Man the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I also applied 190 on 31-May-2013 with SS from NSW. I have uploaded all documents including PCC, Medicals, Form 80... there is no news from DIAC, no email or CO Allocation..... I think we should call DIAC and check system status... may there is issue with System for this specific date?


I called DIAC thrice coz i waz being too impatient for CO allocation.. first time they said CO is allocated nd the second time they said CO is not allocated and the third time they said why r u calling DIAC coz u have applied through Migration agent so ur agent is authorised to call DIAC.. This suspense of CO allocation is killing me


----------



## niha

*Niha*

Hi guys,

Still my CO didn't contact me... 12th week gng to start 

when i called DIAC on 23rd july, they said my CO is from team 33 but they didn't mention the name and his action on my file was 15th july (tats d day i called DIAC and confirmed tat CO was allocated).. 

i dont know whats gng on there.. at least they should update the status...


visa 189 applied - 11 may 2013 (all docs attached including PCC and form 80)
Meds done - 25 th june

CO allocated - 31 may 2013 (I confirmed this by calling DIAC)

till date - no response from CO


----------



## cprem79

niha said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Still my CO didn't contact me... 12th week gng to start
> 
> when i called DIAC on 23rd july, they said my CO is from team 33 but they didn't mention the name and his action on my file was 15th july (tats d day i called DIAC and confirmed tat CO was allocated)..
> 
> i dont know whats gng on there.. at least they should update the status...
> 
> 
> visa 189 applied - 11 may 2013 (all docs attached including PCC and form 80)
> Meds done - 25 th june
> 
> CO allocated - 31 may 2013 (I confirmed this by calling DIAC)
> 
> till date - no response from CO


If you look at my timeline, I also lodged around the same time with you.
Iam also waiting for the grant once my CO receives medical results from MOC.
My medicals were referred to MOC somewhere end of May.
The CO contacted me on 5th June requesting additional documents.

I presume why you didn't get any communication from CO may be that all your documents are in order and CO is satisfied with those.
But if you didn't get the grant still, there can be reasons like medicals referred.
In rare cases, it may go for employment checks or security checks too but you can rule out those if you feel you submitted good evidence for your claims.
These are the possible chances for the delay.

Please call DIAC and try to get your CO details atleast email id and then contact him/her. If you can get the contact no., it would be more better to call and enquire.


----------



## frodo12

niha said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Still my CO didn't contact me... 12th week gng to start
> 
> when i called DIAC on 23rd july, they said my CO is from team 33 but they didn't mention the name and his action on my file was 15th july (tats d day i called DIAC and confirmed tat CO was allocated)..
> 
> i dont know whats gng on there.. at least they should update the status...
> 
> 
> visa 189 applied - 11 may 2013 (all docs attached including PCC and form 80)
> Meds done - 25 th june
> 
> CO allocated - 31 may 2013 (I confirmed this by calling DIAC)
> 
> till date - no response from CO


Most likely your meds were referred, reason why your CO is waiting on your application. Email health strategies requesting the status of your application. Browse a couple of pages back, and you would see a detailed post by ranjith on that topic.


----------



## frodo12

nikhiljuneja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can somone please respond to my queries:
> 
> 1. The site ecom.immi.gov.au shows my application submission date as 5th Jun'13. Is that the acknowldgement date ? Fees submissiond ate is also same
> 
> 2. I uploaded all relevant documents on 19th ' Jun'13 but din't received any confirmation mail, is that fine?
> 
> 3. I Went for medicals on 15th Jun, but that link organize your health is still active..Is that normal?
> 
> 4. How do we get to know CO has been assigned?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nik


1. Yes. 2 dates are mentioned at the top of the page. Additionally, you should have received an acknowledgement email from DIAC on submission.

2. Yes. No confirmation mails are generated for uploading documents.

3. Perfectly normal. Both meds link and form 80 would be available even after the grant.

4. Either he / she will contact you for some document, or you can contact DIAC to get that information. However call around 8th week mark.


----------



## mithu93ku

After long wait I have got my CO today. It is GSM Adelaide Team 02.  

Without CO I am unable to do Meds, as medical links are not found ( still no medical links) .


----------



## indianinact

niha said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Still my CO didn't contact me... 12th week gng to start
> 
> when i called DIAC on 23rd july, they said my CO is from team 33 but they didn't mention the name and his action on my file was 15th july (tats d day i called DIAC and confirmed tat CO was allocated)..
> 
> i dont know whats gng on there.. at least they should update the status...
> 
> visa 189 applied - 11 may 2013 (all docs attached including PCC and form 80)
> Meds done - 25 th june
> 
> CO allocated - 31 may 2013 (I confirmed this by calling DIAC)
> 
> till date - no response from CO


Lodged in week4 of May. No allocated yet. Diac said allocation timelines on are indicative only

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## mindfreak

mithu93ku said:


> After long wait I have got my CO today. It is GSM Adelaide Team 02.
> 
> Without CO I am unable to do Meds, as medical links are not found ( still no medical links) .


Mate that's great news, exactly 5 weeks for CO allocation!! Do let him know to activate those medical links for you or directly send you those referral letters.


----------



## icriding

indianinact said:


> Lodged in week4 of May. No allocated yet. Diac said allocation timelines on are indicative only
> 
> Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum



*Hello indianinact*

Calling the DIAC is expensive. Be prepared to wait for 20-30 min to be connected to a representative of the DIAC.

In most instances, the only information you get by calling the DIAC is information pertaining to the allocation of your case officer.

What do you hope to achieve by getting to know and contacting your case officer?

A case officer can only process your application further, if you are next in queue and if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements. 

Case Officers are Human Beings Too. 

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. 

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to the Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays. 

You case officer will contact you with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information, if required.

Understandably, the wait is excruciating but worrying needlessly is not going to be helpful either. 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-12 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Have Patience!
*
Icriding
*


----------



## indianinact

icriding said:


> Hello indianinact
> 
> Calling the DIAC is expensive. Be prepared to wait for 20-30 min to be connected to a representative of the DIAC.
> 
> In most instances, the only information you get by calling the DIAC is information pertaining to the allocation of your case officer.
> 
> What do you hope to achieve by getting to know and contacting your case officer?
> 
> A case officer can only process your application further, if you are next in queue and if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.
> 
> Case Officers are Human Beings Too.
> 
> A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.
> 
> If the results your Health Examinations are referred to the Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays.
> 
> You case officer will contact you with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information, if required.
> 
> Understandably, the wait is excruciating but worrying needlessly is not going to be helpful either.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-12 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Have Patience!
> 
> Icriding


True . not complaining . only adding to what previous person said. 

I called diac with regards to change of circumstances . 

Am happy for process to take its own time. 

Have uploaded most docs and completed medicals.

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> Mate that's great news, exactly 5 weeks for CO allocation!! Do let him know to activate those medical links for you or directly send you those referral letters.


Thanks mate. I am sending an email regarding medicals links.


----------



## alireza_sh

melbourne2012 said:


> HI all,
> 
> just have a quick question in regards to PCC. I have been living overseas in the last 10 years. Do i still need to attach the PCC of my birth/original country (which for the last 10 years, i visited in total only 3months). thanks.


Hi,
You need the oversease PCC.

Co asked me to send her the pcc

Cheers,
Ali


----------



## cprem79

melbourne2012 said:


> HI all,
> 
> just have a quick question in regards to PCC. I have been living overseas in the last 10 years. Do i still need to attach the PCC of my birth/original country (which for the last 10 years, i visited in total only 3months). thanks.


If you are sure that for the past 10 years, you were in your home country CUMULATIVELY for less than 12 months, then PCC would not be required.
These include any short vacations or trips back to your home country.


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi all,
Here is a part of the Email from my Co
"Once these documents (forms 80 and 1221) are received your application will undergo mandatory checks that are undertaken by other agencies. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a timeframe for finalisation of your application and some cases may take up to 12 months."

Can anyone tell me what are these checkings ??
Is it for everyone or just me?


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> The documents that I have attached so far:
> 
> 1) Evidence of identity (and age) - Passport copy
> 2) IELTS results
> 3) University academic transcripts with course completion letter
> 4) Form 80
> 5) Australian and Indian PCC
> 6) Engineers Australia skills assessment
> 
> I am not claiming any work experience, so I haven't attached any documents related to that. Moreover, I am a single guy (luckily!) and don't have to worry about dependent documents'.
> 
> Just wanted your opinion - Is there anything I am missing out on that I should further attach along with these documents? Would really appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks


Photo?


----------



## Vijay24

It's been 4 weeks since I lodged my application. And no CO assigned yet, I had called DIAC 8 days ago to verify and she said there was no CO assigned.

Next Tuesday it will be 5 weeks and should I call up DIAC again and inquire about my status? Will that be a good idea or should I wait for some more days?

I have uploaded every document, even PCC and my Meds were uploaded by medical agency on 19th July itself.


----------



## icriding

Vijay24 said:


> It's been 4 weeks since I lodged my application. And no CO assigned yet, I had called DIAC 8 days ago to verify and she said there was no CO assigned.
> 
> Next Tuesday it will be 5 weeks and should I call up DIAC again and inquire about my status? Will that be a good idea or should I wait for some more days?
> 
> I have uploaded every document, even PCC and my Meds were uploaded by medical agency on 19th July itself.



*Hello Vijay24,*

Calling the DIAC is expensive. Be prepared to wait for 20-30 min to be connected to a representative of the DIAC.

In most instances, the only information you get by calling the DIAC is information pertaining to the allocation of your case officer.

What do you hope to achieve by getting to know and contacting your case officer?

A case officer can only process your application further, if you are next in queue, if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.

Case Officers are Human Beings Too. 

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to the Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays.

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred...

It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.

You case officer will contact you with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.

Understandably, the wait is excruciating  but worrying needlessly is not going to be helpful either. 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

*Have Patience!

Icriding*


----------



## Vijay24

Thanks Icriding.

I don't mind spending 300/- by calling up DIAC. Instead of wasting that amount for a movie ticket, I can spend here. Although as you said, I will wait.

Hopefully something good news is around the corner


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Thanks Icriding.
> 
> I don't mind spending 300/- by calling up DIAC. Instead of wasting that amount for a movie ticket, I can spend here. Although as you said, I will wait.
> 
> Hopefully something good news is around the corner


The thing is you wont really accomplish much by knowing that you've got a CO, considering it shall be 5 weeks soon. If I was you, I'd rather go for a movie


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Thanks Icriding.
> 
> I don't mind spending 300/- by calling up DIAC. Instead of wasting that amount for a movie ticket, I can spend here. Although as you said, I will wait.
> 
> Hopefully something good news is around the corner


Wait and have patience! I got my CO today just after five weeks.


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Photo?


do u mean like a passport sized photo? I believe that's a requirement if you submit a paper application, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> The thing is you wont really accomplish much by knowing that you've got a CO, considering it shall be 5 weeks soon. If I was you, I'd rather go for a movie


Haha.


----------



## cprem79

alireza_sh said:


> Hi all,
> Here is a part of the Email from my Co
> "Once these documents (forms 80 and 1221) are received your application will undergo mandatory checks that are undertaken by other agencies. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a timeframe for finalisation of your application and some cases may take up to 12 months."
> 
> Can anyone tell me what are these checkings ??
> Is it for everyone or just me?


I have seen this on this forum.
They term this as security checks conducted by ASIO.
It takes a min of 3 months and max of 12 months.


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> Wait and have patience! I got my CO today just after five weeks.


Sure. I will wait! 

Thanks


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> do u mean like a passport sized photo? I believe that's a requirement if you submit a paper application, but I might be wrong.


My agent has uploaded photo also. Guess that's a requirement. Not sure though. Others should clarify


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> do u mean like a passport sized photo? I believe that's a requirement if you submit a paper application, but I might be wrong.


Passport Sized Photos (Digital) are probably requested for Biometric Analysis, where images on your passport, Medical Forms, Police Clearance Certificates and IELTS report are compared to ensure that it is the same person.


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> Passport Sized Photos (Digital) are probably requested for Biometric Analysis, were photos on you passport, Medical Forms, Police Clearance Certificates are compared to ensure that it is the same person.


gotcha! will upload one right away...


----------



## alireza_sh

cprem79 said:


> I have seen this on this forum.
> They term this as security checks conducted by ASIO.
> It takes a min of 3 months and max of 12 months.


Thanks for your answer,
I applied for 190 from perth.
Do you think it is just because of my country?
Coz co just asked me for form 80 and international pcc 6 months ago.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## cprem79

alireza_sh said:


> Thanks for your answer,
> I applied for 190 from perth.
> Do you think it is just because of my country?
> Coz co just asked me for form 80 and international pcc 6 months ago.
> 
> Cheers,
> Al


There is no specific reason but it may be a possible cause.
There is no other way but to wait patiently...


----------



## mindfreak

alireza_sh said:


> Thanks for your answer,
> I applied for 190 from perth.
> Do you think it is just because of my country?
> Coz co just asked me for form 80 and international pcc 6 months ago.
> 
> Cheers,
> Al


To make it a bit more clear, they are a bit more anal towards applicants of middle eastern origin. I know that sucks bro and shouldn't be the case.


----------



## niha

cprem79 said:


> If you look at my timeline, I also lodged around the same time with you.
> Iam also waiting for the grant once my CO receives medical results from MOC.
> My medicals were referred to MOC somewhere end of May.
> The CO contacted me on 5th June requesting additional documents.
> 
> I presume why you didn't get any communication from CO may be that all your documents are in order and CO is satisfied with those.
> But if you didn't get the grant still, there can be reasons like medicals referred.
> In rare cases, it may go for employment checks or security checks too but you can rule out those if you feel you submitted good evidence for your claims.
> These are the possible chances for the delay.
> 
> Please call DIAC and try to get your CO details atleast email id and then contact him/her. If you can get the contact no., it would be more better to call and enquire.


Hi,

Thanks a lot for ur response... i'm not claiming points for my employment, so there is no need for employment check..

for medicals, v dont hav any medical conditions and doctor said everything is normal. will they refer without any reason?

I'm living here for 5.5 years, will they still do security checks?


Does calling DIAC frequently creates any negative impact on my file?


----------



## niha

frodo12 said:


> Most likely your meds were referred, reason why your CO is waiting on your application. Email health strategies requesting the status of your application. Browse a couple of pages back, and you would see a detailed post by ranjith on that topic.


Hi,

Thanks a lot for ur response... can u pls post email id for health strategies.. how long does it take to know the outcome if meds were referred?


----------



## cprem79

niha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for ur response... i'm not claiming points for my employment, so there is no need for employment check..
> 
> for medicals, v dont hav any medical conditions and doctor said everything is normal. will they refer without any reason?
> 
> I'm living here for 5.5 years, will they still do security checks?
> 
> 
> Does calling DIAC frequently creates any negative impact on my file?


Ok we can rule out the possiblilites of employment checks for you.

But though your panel physician informed that everything is alright, still there is a high probablity that it can be referred to MOC.
Iam just speaking on a probability basis, it is not certain.
But if everything is really fine, your meds can be autocleared by Global Health.
Security check is something that is done only for certain high risk countries. I have seldom seen any Indian national undergoing security checks, so you don't need to worry on that.

Please keep your communication to DIAC twice a month, then it won't hamper the processing of your application.


----------



## cprem79

niha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for ur response... can u pls post email id for health strategies.. how long does it take to know the outcome if meds were referred?


[email protected]

It will take 6-8 weeks depending on the intensity of your case, if referred.


----------



## shyam

icriding said:


> *Hello shyam*
> 
> I think you should contact MROKS regarding this. He/she appears to have more experience with ACS assessments.
> 
> In my opinion, if assessment criteria at ACS has changed, then new criteria  will apply.
> 
> *Cheers
> 
> Icriding
> *


Thanks Icriding,

I have submitted my application using the old ACS assessment number.
And Yesterday, I got a mail from immigration acknowledging the application as a Valid application.

Not sure on this as this could be a formal letter that we receive.

However, I would be uploading the old and new ACS documents. The NSW has issued me State nomination based on the old and new I believe.

Thanks again Icriding.


----------



## rs100

Hi,

how we know that our medicals are referred or auto clear ? 

sill there is "recommended" against health evidence on evisa page.

now this wait leads to frustrated mind... :frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## icriding

rs100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> how we know that our medicals are referred or auto clear ?
> 
> sill there is "recommended" against health evidence on evisa page.
> 
> now this wait leads to frustrated mind... :frusty::frusty::frusty:




*Hello rs100,*


A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a *medical condition*, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred.

It appears that some Health Examinations are *routinely referred *for purposes of quality assurance.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to the Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks or longer.

You case officer will contact you *via email* with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.

Understandably, the wait is excruciating  but worrying needlessly is not going to be helpful either. 

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## josh.machine

One question from my side on health check.

I completed mine about 10 days back but do no see any changes in the upload PR document page again health check required. Is it supposed to get updated to received or something after the hospital shares the reports?


----------



## mayankp

icriding said:


> *Hello rs100,*
> 
> 
> A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a *medical condition*, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred.
> 
> It appears that some Health Examinations are *routinely referred *for purposes of quality assurance.
> 
> If the results your Health Examinations are referred to the Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks or longer.
> 
> You case officer will contact you *via email* with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.
> 
> Understandably, the wait is excruciating  but worrying needlessly is not going to be helpful either.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


I love this " the wait is excruciating  but worrying needlessly is not going to be helpful either. "....very true.....:clap2:


----------



## icriding

josh.machine said:


> One question from my side on health check.
> 
> 
> *Hello josh.machine,*
> 
> I completed mine about 10 days back but do no see any changes in the upload PR document page again health check required. Is it supposed to get updated to received or something after the hospital shares the reports?


Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a *medical condition*, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred.

It appears that some Health Examinations are *routinely referred* for purposes of quality assurance.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to the Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect *processing delays* of 6-8 weeks or longer.

You case officer will contact you *via email* with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.

Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.

Understandably, the wait  is excruciating but worrying needlessly is not going to be helpful either. 

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding
*


----------



## icriding

mayankp said:


> I love this " the wait is excruciating  but worrying needlessly is not going to be helpful either. "....very true.....:clap2:


I have been in the same situation. So I know 

Applicants want as much information as possible and calling up the DIAC or contacting your case officer hardly provides much.

At the most you will get to know if your case officer has been allocated or medicals finalized .


----------



## cprem79

josh.machine said:


> One question from my side on health check.
> 
> I completed mine about 10 days back but do no see any changes in the upload PR document page again health check required. Is it supposed to get updated to received or something after the hospital shares the reports?


Don't worry about the status on the eVisa page.
All you need to is to check the Information sheet inside the "Organize Health" link.
They will show basic information whether your medical results are received by DIAC and when it was completed at the medical center.
But you cannot know whether it was referred or not unless you hear it from CO.


----------



## joejohn

cprem79 said:


> Don't worry about the status on the eVisa page.
> All you need to is to check the Information sheet inside the "Organize Health" link.
> They will show basic information whether your medical results are received by DIAC and when it was completed at the medical center.
> But you cannot know whether it was referred or not unless you hear it from CO.


Thank you for this info. I thought there is no way to check the status on the medical results received by DIAC or not.
So I hope the info sheet would show the date when the results are received by DIAC.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

bjtamuli said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Anyone waiting for CO assignment but uploaded PCC and Medicals already (190 Subclass, South Australia SS)?
> 
> Visa Lodged: 31-May-2013
> Medicals Done: 02-July-2013
> PCC Uploaded: 23-July-2013
> CO Assignment: No idea as no email received regarding the same.
> 
> Bhaskar


hi Bhaskar,

I uploaded PCC from Nepal and Medicals already. However, I applied on 2nd of July. Still it is fourth week running..(190 Subclass, South Australia SS)..I am waiting for german pcc

Maybe you will get grant directly this month..wish you good luck


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> The documents that I have attached so far:
> 
> 1) Evidence of identity (and age) - Passport copy
> 2) IELTS results
> 3) University academic transcripts with course completion letter
> 4) Form 80
> 5) Australian and Indian PCC
> 6) Engineers Australia skills assessment
> 
> I am not claiming any work experience, so I haven't attached any documents related to that. Moreover, I am a single guy (luckily!) and don't have to worry about dependent documents'.
> 
> Just wanted your opinion - Is there anything I am missing out on that I should further attach along with these documents? Would really appreciate any advice.
> 
> Thanks


Mindfreak,

I have also attached same set of documents. However, I attached same set of work related evidence, employer reference and first and latest payslip that i provided to VETASSESS..though I am not claiming any work experience like you..Me too SINGLE

To be on safe side, I have prepared Yearly Tax Statement from Income Tax office and other payslips if they ask..I dont think they will as I dont need points form work experience.

Good luck with your visa mate


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Shafqat Baig said:


> I called DIAC thrice coz i waz being too impatient for CO allocation.. first time they said CO is allocated nd the second time they said CO is not allocated and the third time they said why r u calling DIAC coz u have applied through Migration agent so ur agent is authorised to call DIAC.. This suspense of CO allocation is killing me


hahahaha


----------



## J4nE

People, Form 80, which document type should I choose when uploading?


----------



## shyam

Hi Guys,

Not sure if it is a mistake.
In the online application, for the option 'Non-migrating dependent family members' I have included my Parents. And today I could see the online application asking me to upload Character and health evidence for my parents too.

Anyone has any idea on this?


----------



## J4nE

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Not sure if it is a mistake.
> In the online application, for the option 'Non-migrating dependent family members' I have included my Parents. And today I could see the online application asking me to upload Character and health evidence for my parents too.
> 
> Anyone has any idea on this?


It's because you classified them as "dependents", all dependents are required to undergo med. and character check.


----------



## cprem79

J4nE said:


> People, Form 80, which document type should I choose when uploading?


Character, Evidence of

Choose Form80 from the document type pull down menu.


----------



## icriding

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Not sure if it is a mistake.
> In the online application, for the option 'Non-migrating dependent family members' I have included my Parents. And today I could see the online application asking me to upload Character and health evidence for my parents too.
> 
> Anyone has any idea on this?



*Hello shyam,
*
To the best of my knowledge, Health examinations and Character Checks (PCC) will also need to be completed by any *non-migrating dependents*, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, in case they decide to migrate in the future.

*Member of the family unit*

This is generally a partner or dependent child of the family head. It may also include single (unmarried, widowed, separated or divorced) relatives who reside with, and are dependent on, the family head.

Source: Definitions - Family - Visas & Immigration

Definitions - Family - Visas & Immigration

Other Forum Members, please provide feedback.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application.

Icriding 
*


----------



## earldro

Hi all,

What is the HAP ID and where do I find it?

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## icriding

earldro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What is the HAP ID and where do I find it?
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


*Hello earldro,*

If you are booking an appointment with an eMedical enabled clinic, you must provide a health identifier such as a HAP ID, HRI or TRN. 

This number will be indicated on the health examinations referral letter that you can download when lodging an online visa application

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## earldro

icriding said:


> Hello earldro,
> 
> If you are booking an appointment with an eMedical enabled clinic, you must provide a health identifier such as a HAP ID, HRI or TRN.
> 
> This number will be indicated on the health examinations referral letter that you can download when lodging an online visa application
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thanks bro..

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## shyam

J4nE said:


> It's because you classified them as "dependents", all dependents are required to undergo med. and character check.


Okay. 
Can i change it now? Should i make any modifications to my application?
My father is a pensioner and would be living in India.

I submitted my application already


----------



## shaikjalal

joejohn said:


> Thank you for this info. I thought there is no way to check the status on the medical results received by DIAC or not.
> So I hope the info sheet would show the date when the results are received by DIAC.


Hello again!

Today I have an additional link on my Evisa page ..this is outside usual list of links to attach documents ..
It says complete character assessment for this applicant :| I already uploaded mine, my spouse form 80 is not, should I upload spouse form 80 or should I upload mine again ? Please advise ...

Also I can't seem to see organize health link on my page .. But the status still says recommended .. I completed my medicals before lodging the visa and have updated our HAPID in the application .. How do I know if these have been received / cleared.., advise please


----------



## J4nE

shyam said:


> Okay.
> Can i change it now? Should i make any modifications to my application?
> My father is a pensioner and would be living in India.
> 
> I submitted my application already


Don't think you be able to make further changes to your application once you have submitted it.

It wouldn't be too hard to have them undergo med. and PCC right, just do that I suppose.

Maybe other forum members have better idea?


----------



## icriding

shyam said:


> Okay.
> Can i change it now? Should i make any modifications to my application?
> My father is a pensioner and would be living in India.
> 
> I submitted my application already


*Hello shyam,*

I am not aware of what constitutes your family unit.

But in general, you should be able to modify your application. No sense in you spending money on medicals/PCC for family members who won't migrate to Australia.

You will need to submit the appropriate form.

*More info here:*

General Skilled Migration

If any of your circumstances change, such that an answer in your application or information given to the department is no longer correct, you must inform the department as soon as possible.

You can also advise the department by submitting a completed form relevant to your change of circumstances.

*See:
*Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances 
Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s)

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding
*


----------



## J4nE

Icriding,

Got a question for you, I just realised I scanned form 80 wrong, only scanned page 1,3,5,7,9....but I have uploaded this fiile to my app...==

SO if I was going to scan it again, would it be alright if I just upload it again? Do I need to fill any form ?? to explain the situation??

Thanks..


----------



## cprem79

shaikjalal said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Today I have an additional link on my Evisa page ..this is outside usual list of links to attach documents ..
> It says complete character assessment for this applicant :| I already uploaded mine, my spouse form 80 is not, should I upload spouse form 80 or should I upload mine again ? Please advise ...
> 
> Also I can't seem to see organize health link on my page .. But the status still says recommended .. I completed my medicals before lodging the visa and have updated our HAPID in the application .. How do I know if these have been received / cleared.., advise please


That link for Form80 may come under the applicant for whom it is not uploaded.
Please submit separate Form80 for each applicant individually.
If yours is done, then that's fine. No need to upload again.

For medical results, since you have completed before visa lodgement, you may check with your CO (if assigned and contacted you).


----------



## icriding

J4nE said:


> Icriding,
> 
> Got a question for you, I just realised I scanned form 80 wrong, only scanned page 1,3,5,7,9....but I have uploaded this fiile to my app...==
> 
> SO if I was going to scan it again, would it be alright if I just upload it again? Do I need to fill any form ?? to explain the situation??
> 
> Thanks..


*Hello J4nE,
*
Why don't you upload a new pdf and name it with a new file name such as 

"New-Form80_FirstName_LastName.pdf

Also mention that this is an updated/new file in the description section.

Please also use PDF-Merge to merge scanned files into a single PDF file.

Makes processing easier.

Link: PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free.

Hope this helps...
*
All the best with your application.

Icriding
*


----------



## icriding

shaikjalal said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Today I have an additional link on my Evisa page ..this is outside usual list of links to attach documents ..
> It says complete character assessment for this applicant :| I already uploaded mine, my spouse form 80 is not, should I upload spouse form 80 or should I upload mine again ? Please advise ...
> 
> Also I can't seem to see organize health link on my page .. But the status still says recommended .. I completed my medicals before lodging the visa and have updated our HAPID in the application .. How do I know if these have been received / cleared.., advise please


*
Hello shaikjalal,*

You will need to upload Form80 for your spouse too.

Regarding your medicals, the following Status messages will inform you on the progress of your medicals.

*Health Case Status*

This health case was submitted to DIAC on Xyz Date 2013.

Examinations required for this visa application 

501 Medical Examination Completed

502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed

707 HIV test Completed

*Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.*

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred.

It appears that some Health Examinations are routinely referred for purposes of quality assurance.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to the Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks or longer.

Your case officer will contact you *via email* with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.

*If you completed your Health Examinations earlier, your case officer will be able to contact the Health Operations Center and update you on the status of your Health Examinations. *

Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding
*


----------



## Nazir

Hi 

Just wanted to get an expert opinion on my application that I haven't heard back from my agent on my application since past 5 months except he said my application is in security check. The questions are:

Q1 should I contact my CO directly and get some update or keep quite as I know security check takes time?

Q2 We recently had another baby, will the addition of this baby impact our application? We have one son which is already included in the application.

Q3 we applied in 189 category as an off shore candidate and recent stats shows that visa grants to this category is slow and applicants are applying for 190 category which is a state sponsorship. I'm also thinking to apply for this category also. So need to know its pros and cons? Such as will it impact my first application under 189 category? If I apply for it, should I do it now or wait till elections are done in Australia (due in sept)? Plz share all your experience and knowledge to help me in making an informed decision. 

Appreciate your help in advance. 
Regards 

Nazir

IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> Don't worry about the status on the eVisa page.
> All you need to is to check the Information sheet inside the "Organize Health" link.
> They will show basic information whether your medical results are received by DIAC and when it was completed at the medical center.
> But you cannot know whether it was referred or not unless you hear it from CO.


Thanks I will check and confirm


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> Don't worry about the status on the eVisa page.
> All you need to is to check the Information sheet inside the "Organize Health" link.
> They will show basic information whether your medical results are received by DIAC and when it was completed at the medical center.
> But you cannot know whether it was referred or not unless you hear it from CO.


Thanks I just tried it but apart from my name and details it is not showing anything else there


----------



## mithu93ku

J4nE said:


> Icriding,
> 
> Got a question for you, I just realised I scanned form 80 wrong, only scanned page 1,3,5,7,9....but I have uploaded this fiile to my app...==
> 
> SO if I was going to scan it again, would it be alright if I just upload it again? Do I need to fill any form ?? to explain the situation??
> 
> Thanks..


icriding , is correct! upload new one. No need to fill up other form for this mistake.
Cheers!


----------



## josh.machine

icriding said:


> Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.
> 
> Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.
> 
> At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...
> 
> A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred.
> 
> It appears that some Health Examinations are routinely referred for purposes of quality assurance.
> 
> If the results your Health Examinations are referred to the Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks or longer.
> 
> You case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.
> 
> Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.
> 
> Understandably, the wait  is excruciating but worrying needlessly is not going to be helpful either.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thanks for your response.


----------



## icriding

Nazir said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to get an expert opinion on my application that I haven't heard back from my agent on my application since past 5 months except he said my application is in security check. The questions are:
> 
> Q1 should I contact my CO directly and get some update or keep quite as I know security check takes time?
> 
> Q2 We recently had another baby, will the addition of this baby impact our application? We have one son which is already included in the application.
> 
> Q3 we applied in 189 category as an off shore candidate and recent stats shows that visa grants to this category is slow and applicants are applying for 190 category which is a state sponsorship. I'm also thinking to apply for this category also. So need to know its pros and cons? Such as will it impact my first application under 189 category? If I apply for it, should I do it now or wait till elections are done in Australia (due in sept)? Plz share all your experience and knowledge to help me in making an informed decision.
> 
> Appreciate your help in advance.
> Regards
> 
> Nazir
> 
> IELTS 8/ EA approval 10-12 / EOI 12-12 (independent sponsorship) / Category 189 / Application filed 11-01-13/ CO assigned 26-03-13/ Med & PCC ?/ Grant?


*
Hello Nazir,

Specific responses below:*


*Q1 should I contact my CO directly and get some update or keep quite as I know security check takes time?*

If your Character check has been referred to the Australian Security Intelligence Organization (ASIO) for security assessment, you can expect processing delays of 3-12 months or longer.


*Q2 We recently had another baby, will the addition of this baby impact our application? We have one son which is already included in the application.*

You will need to include the baby as a dependent in your application. You will need to contact the DIAC and update them with this information.

*More info here: *General Skilled Migration

If any of your circumstances change, such that an answer in your application or information given to the department is no longer correct, you must inform the department as soon as possible.

You can provide this information by writing a letter or email to your case officer and including any additional documentation that is required.

You can also advise the department by submitting a completed form relevant to your change of circumstances.

See:
Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances 

*Examples of a change in circumstances include:*

new job
new passport
*new member of your family*
discovery of incorrect information in your application
change of address or contact details.

*Q3 we applied in 189 category as an off shore candidate and recent stats shows that visa grants to this category is slow and applicants are applying for 190 category which is a state sponsorship. I'm also thinking to apply for this category also. So need to know its pros and cons? Such as will it impact my first application under 189 category? If I apply for it, should I do it now or wait till elections are done in Australia (due in sept)? Plz share all your experience and knowledge to help me in making an informed decision. *

In my opinion, you should apply for a State Sponsored - 190 Permanent Residence visa *only if* you cannot apply as an independent for a Subclass 189 Permanent Residence visa because your occupation is not on the current Skilled Occupation List (SOL) for independent applicants.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## PDHUNT

Is the eVisa status check link is www_dot_ecom.immi_dot_gov_dot_au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

if yes, then when ever I try to get the status of my application for 189, it always show me "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." 

Is there any specific time of the day to check the status of eVisa?


----------



## PDHUNT

PDHUNT said:


> Is the eVisa status check link is www_dot_ecom.immi_dot_gov_dot_au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> if yes, then when ever I try to get the status of my application for 189, it always show me "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."
> 
> Is there any specific time of the day to check the status of eVisa?



Please repalce _dot_ with . (dot)...


----------



## ranjith47

PDHUNT said:


> Is the eVisa status check link is www_dot_ecom.immi_dot_gov_dot_au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> if yes, then when ever I try to get the status of my application for 189, it always show me "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."
> 
> Is there any specific time of the day to check the status of eVisa?



https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


This is the link which works. I think the link you are trying is old and doesnt work anymore. You cannot really check the status of your visa and only the eVisa portal gives any information on the progress of your Visa, if at all it gives any.!


----------



## ivetka233

icriding said:


> *
> 
> 
> Hi ICRIDING,
> 
> I red your responses and shows pretty good explanations so i would like to ask you some question.
> 
> In case i will be allocated to CO officer and want to go home and get result of my application there, how can i do it?
> Will be effect that i applied in Australia somehow by my movement home slow or stop process of my applciation?
> 
> If anyone else could advice me, would be thankfull.*


----------



## megha1704

These checks are your employer checks that yiu have submitted about your work experience. .There can be a personal visit or ref check

megha


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

My partner did a mistake by opening the medicals received to the address.
It came with a post to my melbourne address saying "Do not open". But my Spouse opened it by mistake.

What should i do now ? Can some one please help here? Case officer is still to be allocated to me.

TIA


----------



## icriding

ivetka233 said:


> icriding said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Hi ICRIDING,
> 
> I red your responses and shows pretty good explanations so i would like to ask you some question.
> 
> In case i will be allocated to CO officer and want to go home and get result of my application there, how can i do it?
> Will be effect that i applied in Australia somehow by my movement home slow or stop process of my applciation?
> 
> If anyone else could advice me, would be thankfull.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Hello ivetka233,
> 
> I left Australia and applied for my State Sponsored - Skilled Nominated (190) Visa from India.
> 
> Offshore applicants for 189-190 Permanent Residence visas are not disadvantaged in any way. They need to meet the same requirements as onshore applicants.
> 
> If you are not working, not studying and not tied to Australia for personal reasons, it makes sense to live cheaply overseas on a temporary basis until you line up a job and make other arrangements.
> 
> Just make sure that you have all your documents at hand, while overseas.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*
Click to expand...


----------



## icriding

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My partner did a mistake by opening the medicals received to the address.
> It came with a post to my melbourne address saying "Do not open". But my Spouse opened it by mistake.
> 
> What should i do now ? Can some one please help here? Case officer is still to be allocated to me.
> 
> TIA


*Hello mini2ran*,

*More info here:*

If you do not complete your health examinations online the completed reports will usually be sent to us by the examining physician. However, if you are in Australia, MHS may give you the results in a sealed, double yellow envelope to give to us.
*
Important:* You must not open the sealed envelope or *you may have to redo your health examination(s).*

I have also heard that Medibank sends a *copy to the DIAC *and a sealed copy for you to keep just in case DIAC loses theirs. 

Don't get worried yet!

Contact Medibank and check if they have sent a copy to the DIAC, before you panic. 

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## mini2ran

Thanks Icriding.

So Redoing the medical examination will solve the purpose. Or should i wait till case officer allocated and seek his advice?

TIA


----------



## icriding

mini2ran said:


> Thanks Icriding.
> 
> So Redoing the medical examination will solve the purpose. Or should i wait till case officer allocated and seek his advice?
> 
> TIA


*Hello mini2ran,*

Don't get worried yet!

Contact Medibank and check if they have sent a copy to the DIAC, before you panic.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding *


----------



## Gurpreethm

Ho can we find out that our emedical details are uploaded by,medical center.


----------



## mini2ran

I did a call to the medibank and they are adivising to contact the CO as they sent me the forms in post, but the xray and other reports are posted online in the eHealth portal.

So, by submitting any form for this mismatch will solve the purpose.

TIA


----------



## Vijay24

Gurpreethm said:


> Ho can we find out that our emedical details are uploaded by,medical center.


My medical center said they have uploaded my results on July-19th itself. But it is not reflecting on my Visa page (it won't reflect I guess), So you will come to know about it only when CO is assigned


----------



## saintkamy

saintkamy said:


> Hi all
> My meds are hung somewhere they have been uploaded on 17 july but cant get confirmed whether they are cleared or referred?
> I have asked my co by mail but haven't got any reply
> 
> I emailed same to health strategies n got reply as follows:
> I can confirm that your health examinations have been received by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (as per the advice on the eVisa portal) but you will need to contact your visa application case officer for further information and/or an update on the status of your medicals.
> 
> Man the suspense is killing me.


Soo is there anything else to be done except waiting now???


----------



## Hyd786

Gurpreethm said:


> Ho can we find out that our emedical details are uploaded by,medical center.


You can contact the Medical center and find out


----------



## icriding

Gurpreethm said:


> Ho can we find out that our emedical details are uploaded by,medical center.


*Hello Gurpreethm,*

Regarding your medicals, the following Status messages on your visa application page will inform you on the progress of your medicals.

*Health Case Status*

This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.

Examinations required for this visa application

501 Medical Examination *Completed*

502 Chest X-ray Examination *Completed*

707 HIV test *Completed*

Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center *within 48 hours *of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a *medical condition*, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred.

It appears that some Health Examinations are *routinely referred *for purposes of quality assurance.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to the Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect *processing delays *of 6-8 weeks or longer.

Your case officer will contact you *via email *with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.

Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application.

Icriding
*


----------



## mamunmaziz

Is there any Bangladeshi got Grant for 189 Visa recently?


----------



## NVsha

its been really hard waiting in vacum.........:-( :-(

wish that anytime get a mail for grant....


----------



## megha1704

Me on the same page

megha


----------



## killerbee82

Is there. Any adverse effect when we mention visa rejected for other countries in form 80


----------



## NVsha

megha1704 said:


> Me on the same page
> 
> megha


hi megha what category you are applying in ??

myself 149914 (financial institution branch manager)



neetika


----------



## ivetka233

icriding said:


> ivetka233 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Hello ivetka233,*
> 
> I left Australia and applied for my State Sponsored - Skilled Nominated (190) Visa from India.
> 
> Offshore applicants for 189-190 Permanent Residence visas are* not disadvantaged* in any way. They need to meet the same requirements as onshore applicants.
> 
> If you are not working, not studying and not tied to Australia for personal reasons, it makes sense to *live cheaply overseas *on a temporary basis until you line up a job and make other arrangements.
> 
> Just make sure that you have all your documents at hand, while overseas.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My situation is i applied in australia 189,, i am onhshore aplicant, waiting for CO here. But as i see timeline and etc things thinking to go overseas for holiday for couple months and get grant from there,, how would that change my situation?
> 
> Is sth like this possible, that CO allocated while i am here will work on my file once overseas? Or all process of my application will stop till i come back ?
> 
> Also in case you can know will i have to know someone that i am overseas now? Like my CO or not really? as i can appload docs from there?
Click to expand...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

killerbee82 said:


> Is there. Any adverse effect when we mention visa rejected for other countries in form 80


I don't think so..


----------



## icriding

killerbee82 said:


> Is there. Any adverse effect when we mention visa rejected for other countries in form 80



*Hello killerbee82*

That will depend on the *reason *for rejection.

If you were rejected for innocuous reasons, then no need to worry.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding

*


----------



## PDHUNT

I have applied for subclass 189 but yet not attached Form 80 for myself or for my wife.
Is that Document vital for the process of VISA? Should I attached it now ?
Please note that I am still not allocated any Co for my application. 

Should I also arrange my PCC and medicals before CO let me know when to do it ?


----------



## shaikjalal

icriding said:


> *
> Hello shaikjalal,*
> 
> You will need to upload Form80 for your spouse too.
> 
> Regarding your medicals, the following Status messages will inform you on the progress of your medicals.
> 
> *Health Case Status*
> 
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on Xyz Date 2013.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 
> 707 HIV test Completed
> 
> *Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.*
> 
> Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.
> 
> At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...
> 
> A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred.
> 
> It appears that some Health Examinations are routinely referred for purposes of quality assurance.
> 
> If the results your Health Examinations are referred to the Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks or longer.
> 
> Your case officer will contact you *via email* with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.
> 
> *If you completed your Health Examinations earlier, your case officer will be able to contact the Health Operations Center and update you on the status of your Health Examinations. *
> 
> Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> *


Thanks Icriding, cprem, the link appearing for character assessment, does this mean i have been allocated a CO .. that would be super awesome..  i just hope it is.. should he not send an email requesting the additional document .. just wondering..


----------



## cprem79

PDHUNT said:


> I have applied for subclass 189 but yet not attached Form 80 for myself or for my wife.
> Is that Document vital for the process of VISA? Should I attached it now ?
> Please note that I am still not allocated any Co for my application.
> 
> Should I also arrange my PCC and medicals before CO let me know when to do it ?


Form80 would be a mandatory document.
So you need to upload separate Form80 for all applicants.
You may upload it now since in any case CO will ask you to do that.

e-Medicals can be done with your TRN in any e-Health processing centers.
You can initiate to obtain PCC.
You can upload both before CO contacts you.

But some people prefer to upload it after CO asks since then only they can know when CO has been allotted to them.


----------



## ojhaa

Well I have inched a step forward got the PCC done , any CO allocation or grants for today ? BTW has any one invited/applied in July got a CO allocated yet ? or are we still on May/Jun ?


----------



## cprem79

ojhaa said:


> Well I have inched a step forward got the PCC done , any CO allocation or grants for today ? BTW has any one invited/applied in July got a CO allocated yet ? or are we still on May/Jun ?


Seems like DIAC has frozen the progress of 189 applicants.
We couldn't hear any good news from the 189 thread except a couple or more.
In contrary, we can hear several from 190 thread.
July applicants please wait until next month to let the CO contact you.
Until then switch yourself to dormant mode


----------



## giomanach

I just gotten my grant today! I applied on 18 June and got my grant on 25 July. Yay!


----------



## cprem79

giomanach said:


> I just gotten my grant today! I applied on 18 June and got my grant on 25 July. Yay!


Congrats giomanach...
Another one from the lucky lot...
All the best for a bright future ahead~


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Let me be the frist one to CONGRATULATE YOU today...new grant...so many grants this week...Good news for anxious people like us waiting for a CO. please share your timeline and whether CO asked for any additional docs..whether ur medicals got referred or not..you got grant in 5 weeks. AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## PDHUNT

Thanks cprem79 for your inputs.


----------



## Parker

I just started following this forum... 
I have applied for 189 on 22-May and have uploaded all docs, but not heard from CO still...
8 weeks already crossed...


----------



## Hyd786

giomanach said:


> I just gotten my grant today! I applied on 18 June and got my grant on 25 July. Yay!


Congrats giomanach,

Good luck for your future


----------



## ivetka233

Parker said:


> I just started following this forum...
> I have applied for 189 on 22-May and have uploaded all docs, but not heard from CO still...
> 8 weeks already crossed...








You have rights to ring them and if they forget you in pale, at least lady will place your file to some officer


----------



## giomanach

I can't really remember my other time lines as I done all of the things even before I applied for PR. This is because I was applying for a graduate visa. I didn't had to submit a form 80 and the co didn't contact me prior to this grant. It's pretty much out of the blue. I'm on holiday in Melbourne as well. So it's pretty fun. Woot! 

Thanks for the congratulatory messages!


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Manyyyyyyyyyyy Congratssssssssss....


----------



## chandustorageadm

giomanach said:


> I just gotten my grant today! I applied on 18 June and got my grant on 25 July. Yay!


Good to hear that 18th June people got approval..
I am also on the same day...
Congrats............


----------



## Vijay24

giomanach said:


> I just gotten my grant today! I applied on 18 June and got my grant on 25 July. Yay!


Awesome. Congrats.

13th June and 18th June guys getting the grants. Next will be 26th June applicants? :dance:


----------



## Parker

ivetka233 said:


> You have rights to ring them and if they forget you in pale, at least lady will place your file to some officer



Can you please give me the number to which I can call... if you know...


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Many Congrats..


----------



## megha1704

Congrats budddy

megha


----------



## ranjith47

It is so depressing to see applicants who have applied for 190 VISA after mine which was 3rd June 2013 have been allocated Case Officers and a large number have already received their grants.
That is real efficiency that anyone would look for from a Department and since they can use this on 190 Visas, I dont really know why they cant try the same on 189 Visas. 
If 190 visas can get processed at the 5 weeks mark, why cant they issue grants for 189 applicants when they reach the 8 weeks wait and when all documents are preloaded.

I dont even think preloading documents would expedite any decision. DIAC works in very confusing ways. There is no consistency or reliability .


----------



## icriding

ranjith47 said:


> It is so depressing to see applicants who have applied for 190 VISA after mine which was 3rd June 2013 have been allocated Case Officers and a large number have already received their grants.
> That is real efficiency that anyone would look for from a Department and since they can use this on 190 Visas, I dont really know why they cant try the same on 189 Visas.
> If 190 visas can get processed at the 5 weeks mark, why cant they issue grants for 189 applicants when they reach the 8 weeks wait and when all documents are preloaded.
> 
> I dont even think preloading documents would expedite any decision. DIAC works in very confusing ways. There is no consistency or reliability .


*Hello ranjith47,*

189 visa are for Skilled Workers in demand Australia wide.

Whereas, 190 visa are a means to respond to *local*, State Level Shortage of Skilled Workers.

Obtaining State Nomination is not easy, certain States, like Victoria reject a large number of applications.

You are also required to live/work/studyin your Sponsoring State for the first two years, if you apply for a State Sponsored - 190 Permanent Residence visa.

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-12 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

At the end of it all there only appears to be a 2-3 week difference. 

You must also take into consideration that States take as long as 12 weeks to Nominate an applicant for State Sponsorship.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding
*


----------



## SailOZ

giomanach said:


> I can't really remember my other time lines as I done all of the things even before I applied for PR. This is because I was applying for a graduate visa. I didn't had to submit a form 80 and the co didn't contact me prior to this grant. It's pretty much out of the blue. I'm on holiday in Melbourne as well. So it's pretty fun. Woot!
> 
> Thanks for the congratulatory messages!


congratulations! hope very soon, many of us will also be saved out of this hole of anxiety

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Addi

*Subclass 190, case officer not allocated yet*

Hi,
I applied online for visa subclass190 (Australia) n its been 5weeks but still no mail frm DIAC regarding assigning of case officer. And the status on my online application is showing "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." , Can anyone tell me how long does it take for a case officet to be allocatef? And how long will the process take?


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Hope to see everyone getting grants soon.. I have applied on 22nd June...


----------



## shyam

Hi seniors,
Can you please clarify on my below queries.

I was in australia for around 4 years but i only mentioned that i have studied in australia and did not mention anywhere that i worked. But still why the online application is asking me the below?

*Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of*


For my wife required documents to be attached i see the below.
*Custody, Evidence of. *
What is this and what document should i include for this?

for my My Kid:
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of: 
She is my daughter, not sure what document should i provide for this?

Character, Evidence of: Should i apply for my kid police clearance too ?

Language Ability - English , Evidence of:She is just 1.7 years old. 
How can i provide a language evidence?
Member of Family Unit, Evidence of: She is my daughter, so I have DOB certificate and her Passport that has mine and my wife's name. What else should i provide?


Please suggest.


----------



## Praise

giomanach said:


> I just gotten my grant today! I applied on 18 June and got my grant on 25 July. Yay!


Congratulations....


----------



## sgn1982

Hi bijoypjob,

i have seen your posts, you been applied to electrical engineering technician. Please help me in replying with the format of reference letter for electrical engineering technician. Also what are the job title you had shown in your experience.

awaiting your reply,,,


bijoypjob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got visa grant letter today.
> 
> My CO is BG and he respond to my emails very next day.I think all CO respond to our queries depending upon its importance.My CO responded to my 2 e mails out of 3 and I got grant as soon as I sent the pending document of PCC from Kuwait.
> 
> My time line is
> 
> Visa application 09 MAY
> CO 24 MAY
> Medicals 25 MAY
> PCC Saudi Arabia 30 JUNE
> India 7 JULY
> Kuwait 22 JULY
> 
> GRANT 23 JULY


----------



## Praise

giomanach said:


> I can't really remember my other time lines as I done all of the things even before I applied for PR. This is because I was applying for a graduate visa. I didn't had to submit a form 80 and the co didn't contact me prior to this grant. It's pretty much out of the blue. I'm on holiday in Melbourne as well. So it's pretty fun. Woot!
> 
> Thanks for the congratulatory messages!


Congratsss dear... Can you please tell, Who is the CO? I have also submitted last requested document on 18 June.


----------



## ashik

icriding said:


> *Hello ranjith47,*
> 
> 189 visa are for Skilled Workers in demand Australia wide.
> 
> Whereas, 190 visa are a means to respond to *local*, State Level Shortage of Skilled Workers.
> 
> Obtaining State Nomination is not easy, certain States, like Victoria reject a large number of applications.
> 
> You are also required to live/work/studyin your Sponsoring State for the first two years, if you apply for a State Sponsored - 190 Permanent Residence visa.
> 
> For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-12 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> At the end of it all there only appears to be a 2-3 week difference.
> 
> You must also take into consideration that States take as long as 12 weeks to Nominate an applicant for State Sponsorship.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> *


Some basic question on this ....so I see that there is a definite difference in the timeline on how the 189 and 190 visas are processed. Regarding the ceilings for different jobs, are there separate quota for the 189 and 190 category or both 189 and 190 visa counts fall into the same category on the annual visa ceiling?...please help...


----------



## nandini.nataraj

icriding said:


> *Hello ranjith47,*
> 
> 189 visa are for Skilled Workers in demand Australia wide.
> 
> Whereas, 190 visa are a means to respond to *local*, State Level Shortage of Skilled Workers.
> 
> Obtaining State Nomination is not easy, certain States, like Victoria reject a large number of applications.
> 
> You are also required to live/work/studyin your Sponsoring State for the first two years, if you apply for a State Sponsored - 190 Permanent Residence visa.
> 
> For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-12 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> At the end of it all there only appears to be a 2-3 week difference.
> 
> You must also take into consideration that States take as long as 12 weeks to Nominate an applicant for State Sponsorship.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> *


Thanks friend. This should clear most of their doubts and would avoid the same repetitive questions.


----------



## rockerwin

it seems mid june applicants are getting grants or co allocated, progressing....


----------



## icriding

ashik said:


> Some basic question on this ....so I see that there is a definite difference in the timeline on how the 189 and 190 visas are processed. Regarding the ceilings for different jobs, are there separate quota for the 189 and 190 category or both 189 and 190 visa counts fall into the same category on the annual visa ceiling?...please help...


*Hello ashik,
*
_
"*Regarding the ceilings for different jobs, are there separate quota for the 189 and 190 category?*"_

States have their own annual quotas, which are also reset on the 1st of July. 

SkillSelect automated invitation rounds *do not include invitations issued under the state and territory government *nominated subclasses.

State and territory governments *nominate throughout the month* for state and territory nominated points tested skilled migration. 

Nomination by a state or territory through SkillSelect means that you will be issued an invitation to apply for a visa as soon as you are nominated, *rather than having to wait* for a scheduled invitation round to take place.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## tanvir360

giomanach said:


> I just gotten my grant today! I applied on 18 June and got my grant on 25 July. Yay!


felicitation mate......lane:


----------



## ranjith47

nandini.nataraj said:


> Thanks friend. This should clear most of their doubts and would avoid the same repetitive questions.


The post was out of frustration. Im not askin anybody..


----------



## mini2ran

mini2ran said:


> I did a call to the medibank and they are adivising to contact the CO as they sent me the forms in post, but the xray and other reports are posted online in the eHealth portal.
> 
> So, by submitting any form for this mismatch will solve the purpose.
> 
> TIA


Any help or update to my query please...


----------



## nandini.nataraj

ranjith47 said:


> The post was out of frustration. Im not askin anybody..


Hey ranjith47,

I am extremely sorry about it. I actually have been reading more than 300 posts every day since 2 weeks and hence have come across this often. 

After writing the post, for a while, I thought, people might feel bad about mine. It was not to hurt you. Sorry again.

All the best! Pls dont get frustrated. You will get through this phase and have a desired life. 


Cheers!
Nandini


----------



## ivetka233

parker said:


> can you please give me the number to which i can call... If you know...


1300 364 613


----------



## nandini.nataraj

nandini.nataraj said:


> Thanks friend. This should clear most of their doubts and would avoid the same repetitive questions.


This is not intended to any one. Since the post was very informative with clarity, it was a appreciation to the post. Sorry!


----------



## icriding

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hey ranjith47,
> 
> I am extremely sorry about it. I actually have been reading more than 300 posts every day since 2 weeks and hence have come across this often.
> 
> After writing the post, for a while, I thought, people might feel bad about mine. It was not to hurt you. Sorry again.
> 
> All the best! Pls dont get frustrated. You will get through this phase and have a desired life.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Nandini


*Hello All,*

*Save your patience!* 

Lining up a decent job and accommodation in Australia are a lot more frustrating than waiting for a visa grant.

I have been in Australia for the last 5.5 years and have seen a lot of expats *struggle for years *before they settle down.

Australia grants 190,000 Permanent Visas a year. Many of these Permanent Residence Visa holders find it impossible to settle down in Australia and come back...

There is a lot more to having a successful life in Australia than having a Permanent Residence visa and Australian citizenship. 

In my opinion, Australian Skilled Visa applications are in general very straightforward. 

For a 189 Permanent Residence Visa application, if you have a positive Skills Assessment, and meet the Health and Character requirements, you will be granted a visa eventually. 

Hope this helps...
*
All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Shafqat Baig

I had, also applied on 13th june but no news yet..
Hope get the grant soon


----------



## ahmed1981

icriding said:


> *Hello All,*
> 
> *Save your patience!*
> 
> Lining up a decent job and accommodation in Australia are a lot more frustrating than waiting for a visa grant.
> 
> I have been in Australia for the last 5.5 years and have seen a lot of expats *struggle for years *before they settle down.
> 
> Australia grants 190,000 Permanent Visas a year. Many of these Permanent Residence Visa holders find it impossible to settle down in Australia and come back...
> 
> There is a lot more to having a successful life in Australia than having a Permanent Residence visa and Australian citizenship.
> 
> In my opinion, Australian Skilled Visa applications are in general very straightforward.
> 
> For a 189 Permanent Residence Visa application, if you have a positive Skills Assessment, and meet the Health and Character requirements, you will be granted a visa eventually.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> *
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thanks for your advice. I tried asking this on a forum but no one answered me. I wanted to know if you, or anyone on here knows the approximate time frames of previous applicants who went through security checks? I dont really mind how long it takes since Im still on a job contract here but i just needed to give a rough estimate to my family and my boss about the approximate time of my visa outcome. My CO said she refereed my case to ASIO sometime in FEB but did not tell me how long it will take for the checks to be finalized. 

I would appreciate anyones help with this


----------



## icriding

ahmed1981 said:


> Thanks for your advice. I tried asking this on a forum but no one answered me. I wanted to know if you, or anyone on here knows the approximate time frames of previous applicants who went through security checks? I dont really mind how long it takes since Im still on a job contract here but i just needed to give a rough estimate to my family and my boss about the approximate time of my visa outcome. My CO said she refereed my case to ASIO sometime in FEB but did not tell me how long it will take for the checks to be finalized.
> 
> I would appreciate anyones help with this



*Hello ahmed1981,*

If your Character check has been referred to the Australian Security Intelligence Organization (ASIO) for security assessment, you can expect processing delays of 3-12 months or even longer.

*More info here:* Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding
*


----------



## ashik

icriding said:


> *Hello ashik,
> *
> _
> "*Regarding the ceilings for different jobs, are there separate quota for the 189 and 190 category?*"_
> 
> States have their own annual quotas, which are also reset on the 1st of July.
> 
> SkillSelect automated invitation rounds *do not include invitations issued under the state and territory government *nominated subclasses.
> 
> State and territory governments *nominate throughout the month* for state and territory nominated points tested skilled migration.
> 
> Nomination by a state or territory through SkillSelect means that you will be issued an invitation to apply for a visa as soon as you are nominated, *rather than having to wait* for a scheduled invitation round to take place.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*



Hello Iceriding,

Thanks a lot for your reply and information!!

I see that the occupation ceiling for this year for code 2613 is 4800. 

So how is this ceiling of 4800 split across 189 and 190 categories ?

Otherwise does 190 applications are in addition to this limit of 4800? 

It may be a basic questions....but I am still not clear on this and sorry if my questions is a frequently answered one!!!


----------



## icriding

ashik said:


> Hello Iceriding,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply and information!!
> 
> I see that the occupation ceiling for this year for code 2613 is 4800.
> 
> So how is this ceiling of 4800 split across 189 and 190 categories ?
> 
> Otherwise does 190 applications are in addition to this limit of 4800?
> 
> It may be a basic questions....but I am still not clear on this and sorry if my questions is a frequently answered one!!!


*
Hello ashik,*

To the best of my knowledge, States have their own annual quotas, which are also subject to occupation ceilings and are also reset on the 1st of July every year. 

Explained Diagrammatically here: SkillSelect ? Rankings and Invitations explained | Migration Blog

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## alireza_sh

Sia said:


> obviously, routine checks mean security checks or known as internal or external check that no one never ever gonna find that when it begins and when will be finalized. If your country of origin been listed as high risk countries, these checks will extra time to be finalized. hopefully, someone gives you response. in my case there is even no response.


Hi Sia,
I have the same situation,
just got my PCC, 20 days ago after 4 months.
My Co asked me for it 6 months ago. last week i contacted her, she replied back as follow:

"As per legal requirements your application is still undergoing mandatory checking by external agencies which can take up to 12 months. The department is unable to provide a definitive timeframe for the finalisation of your application.
Once these checks have been completed or should we require any further information, we will be in with contact you."

I don't know what to do.
we can just wait


----------



## ashik

Thanks a lot for your reply again ....so it looks like the limit for 2613 which is 4800 is the consolidated limit covering both 189 and 190 categories....

And congrats on your Visa grant as well


----------



## Australia1

Just received my UK PCC and uploaded it. I also sent an email to my co with the pcc attached. I emailed to team 31 (my allocated team) but I received two acknowledgement emails, one from team 31 and another from team 33. God knows what is happening. Waiting begins again....


----------



## arun8420

cprem79 said:


> Please go to the below link and register your woes:
> 
> Contact Us - Client Feedback - Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> It is not recommended to apply for another visa when you can't find the answer for the current one.


Will do that. Thanks a lot.


----------



## niha

cprem79 said:


> Ok we can rule out the possiblilites of employment checks for you.
> 
> But though your panel physician informed that everything is alright, still there is a high probablity that it can be referred to MOC.
> Iam just speaking on a probability basis, it is not certain.
> But if everything is really fine, your meds can be autocleared by Global Health.
> Security check is something that is done only for certain high risk countries. I have seldom seen any Indian national undergoing security checks, so you don't need to worry on that.
> 
> Please keep your communication to DIAC twice a month, then it won't hamper the processing of your application.



Thanks a lot... i already called DIAC 4 times in this month may b i'll call after 2 to 3 weeks (just hoping this is not gng to happen:fingerscrossed.

Regarding health strategies, do i need to send separate emails for secondary applicants as well?


----------



## happybuddha

Should one keep checking the eVisa page everyday ? I thought if any documents were missing, the CO will contact me. I am not upload everything at once and waiting for CO to ask. This way I will atleast know that a CO is assigned. It may delay the process a bit, but where I can wait 10 weeks for the CO I can wait another couple of weeks at least I will know there is a CO assigned.


----------



## mithu93ku

giomanach said:


> I just gotten my grant today! I applied on 18 June and got my grant on 25 July. Yay!


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AnkurUk

Congrats giomanach 

i applied on 13th June, PCC 25th June and medical done on 1st July. But no update yet


----------



## Shafqat Baig

AnkurUk said:


> Congrats giomanach
> 
> i applied on 13th June, PCC 25th June and medical done on 1st July. But no update yet


Hey mate
Did u call DIAC,to know the status of your application..
I applied on the same day and still got no response


----------



## AnkurUk

Hello,

No i haven't called DIAC yet.. but planning to do it today.. Do you know the contact number?


----------



## Shafqat Baig

AnkurUk said:


> Hello,
> 
> No i haven't called DIAC yet.. but planning to do it today.. Do you know the contact number?


Yea i do have the number..
+611300364613


----------



## cprem79

shyam said:


> Hi seniors,
> Can you please clarify on my below queries.
> 
> I was in australia for around 4 years but i only mentioned that i have studied in australia and did not mention anywhere that i worked. But still why the online application is asking me the below?
> 
> *Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of*
> 
> 
> For my wife required documents to be attached i see the below.
> *Custody, Evidence of. *
> What is this and what document should i include for this?
> 
> for my My Kid:
> Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of:
> She is my daughter, not sure what document should i provide for this?
> 
> Character, Evidence of: Should i apply for my kid police clearance too ?
> 
> Language Ability - English , Evidence of:She is just 1.7 years old.
> How can i provide a language evidence?
> Member of Family Unit, Evidence of: She is my daughter, so I have DOB certificate and her Passport that has mine and my wife's name. What else should i provide?
> 
> 
> Please suggest.


I was in australia for around 4 years but i only mentioned that i have studied in australia and did not mention anywhere that i worked. But still why the online application is asking me the below?

Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of

*Those fields are generic and you can avoid whichever may not be applicable for you.* 

For my wife required documents to be attached i see the below.
Custody, Evidence of. 
What is this and what document should i include for this?

*This requirment is aimed at your kid. You can provide documents where you have your name and wife's name in any of your baby's document.*

for my Kid:
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of: 
She is my daughter, not sure what document should i provide for this?

*You can avoid this one. It is meant for your wife.*

Character, Evidence of: Should i apply for my kid police clearance too ?

*You can avoid this requirement. PCC not required for kid.*

Language Ability - English , Evidence of:She is just 1.7 years old. 
How can i provide a language evidence?

*No need to provide for your kid. You can avoid this too.*

Member of Family Unit, Evidence of: She is my daughter, so I have DOB certificate and her Passport that has mine and my wife's name. What else should i provide?

*Those documents would suffice.*


----------



## cprem79

niha said:


> Thanks a lot... i already called DIAC 4 times in this month may b i'll call after 2 to 3 weeks (just hoping this is not gng to happen:fingerscrossed.
> 
> Regarding health strategies, do i need to send separate emails for secondary applicants as well?


You can send one email to health strategies for all applicants.
But they don't give any concrete replies.
It will be an automated response only.


----------



## OZHope

Australia1 said:


> Just received my UK PCC and uploaded it. I also sent an email to my co with the pcc attached. I emailed to team 31 (my allocated team) but I received two acknowledgement emails, one from team 31 and another from team 33. God knows what is happening. Waiting begins again....


That's strange. In normal circumstances, you should receive ACK from one team only. Anyway, you can simply email and inform them the about this. They should be happy to clear any confusions. Best of luck


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Mate Mithu,

Hope fine. Today I am submitting form 1221. 
Just for removing confusion, how did you answer questions 18-21 in form 1221?
Please share.

Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mate Mithu,
> 
> Hope fine. Today I am submitting form 1221.
> Just for removing confusion, how did you answer questions 18-21 in form 1221?
> Please share.
> 
> Thanks.


Same question in another thread!  hope you got it there!


----------



## frodo12

*Health Strategies*

Received a response from health strategies in a matter of hours, albeit a canned response. To summarize a rather long email, I was asked to contact my CO to get medical examination status. 

Sharing excerpts of the email as it is unclassified :

"_Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations once they have been received by DIAC resides with the Global Health office in Sydney. However, they are currently experiencing a significant backlog of work. 

It is therefore best if you direct all enquiries about the status of health examinations to the processing centre responsible for the visa subclass. The case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary_"

Unfortunately my CO has not contacted me yet. Planning to wait a week before calling DIAC back on medicals.


----------



## mithu93ku

Friday is the Grant day. Hope loads of our mate will get grant today and share here!
 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

cprem79 said:


> You can send one email to health strategies for all applicants.
> But they don't give any concrete replies.
> It will be an automated response only.


Dear cprem79,
in my case, health strategies sent answer with specific query, not an automated response only.

Cheers!


----------



## cprem79

mithu93ku said:


> Dear cprem79,
> in my case, health strategies sent answer with specific query, not an automated response only.
> 
> Cheers!


Maybe yes.
I included "only" by mistake.
Sometimes people can also get replies.
In my case I got an automated response and saw another mate also getting a similar reply.


----------



## happybuddha

mithu93ku said:


> Friday is the Grant day. Hope loads of our mate will get grant today and share here!
> :fingerscrossed:


InshAllah !


----------



## Parker

ivetka233 said:


> 1300 364 613



Thank you ...
I called and the lady confirmed that my application is assigned to a CO on 22nd July and it is Adelaide team2.
She also gave me the email Id but didn't mention the CO name, can I mail to this email Id?


----------



## icriding

;1261826 said:


> Thank you ...
> I called and the lady confirmed that my application is assigned to a CO on 22nd July and it is Adelaide team2.
> She also gave me the email Id but didn't mention the CO name, can I mail to this email Id?



*Hello Parker,*

In most instances, the only information you get by calling the DIAC is information pertaining to the allocation of your case officer.

What do you hope to achieve by getting to know and contacting your case officer?

A case officer can only process your application further, if you are next in queue and if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.

You case officer will contact you with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-12 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding


----------



## sre375

Hi all

Have updated my details on google docs.


----------



## josh.machine

josh.machine said:


> Thanks I just tried it but apart from my name and details it is not showing anything else there


What's to be done in this case ?


----------



## Vijay24

Another week almost over in OZ. Anyone got the grants?


----------



## mithu93ku

*Great response from Health Strategies*

Great response from Health Strategies. It was a long wait for me to get the “Organise Health Examinations” link. After CO assigned I sent an email to Health Strategies to make links available. Just got the reply.

_Hello Mr XXXX,

Please access your application again, and proceed to the requirements summary page. I have made the “Organise Health Examinations” links available for yourself and your child xxxx.

Should you have any further issues completing your medical history or accessing your eMedical referral letter, please contact this helpdesk again for assistance.

Regards,_


----------



## mayankp

Parker said:


> Thank you ...
> I called and the lady confirmed that my application is assigned to a CO on 22nd July and it is Adelaide team2.
> She also gave me the email Id but didn't mention the CO name, can I mail to this email Id?


Looking at Parker's case, he applied on 22nd May and got CO allocated on 22nd July, exactly in 8 weeks, we also should not expect earlier than 8 weeks. Let's keep waiting.


----------



## ishaanchal

190 Applied - 6th May
CO - 5th June (Team 33 Brisbane)
Medicals - 11 June
PCC - 11 June
All Docs uploaded - 22nd June
Grant - ????????????????

Anybody who thinks can beat my scores ?

lol

Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## sre375

From the excel on google drive, 70% of people got CO's assigned in the 8th week, while only 44% got them earlier. 

Seems like we would have to wait for the entire 8 weeks, unless we are one of those lucky souls


----------



## mithu93ku

ishaanchal said:


> 190 Applied - 6th May
> CO - 5th June (Team 33 Brisbane)
> Medicals - 11 June
> PCC - 11 June
> All Docs uploaded - 22nd June
> Grant - ????????????????
> 
> Anybody who thinks can beat my scores ?
> 
> lol
> 
> Regards
> Ishaan & Aanchal


You will get grant soon if medical is not referred. It is a waiting game Mate. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sre375

mayankp said:


> Looking at Parker's case, he applied on 22nd May and got CO allocated on 22nd July, exactly in 8 weeks, we also should not expect earlier than 8 weeks. Let's keep waiting.


Hey mayank

Good to see a fellow accountant from India. Lets keep in touch. All the best for your application.


----------



## Ani.pepe

the wait can be killing !!!


----------



## megha1704

Pcc dn 4th june..doc all submitted 6th June. ..stilll grant awaited

megha


----------



## rahul897

ishaanchal said:


> 190 Applied - 6th May
> CO - 5th June (Team 33 Brisbane)
> Medicals - 11 June
> PCC - 11 June
> All Docs uploaded - 22nd June
> Grant - ????????????????
> 
> Anybody who thinks can beat my scores ?
> 
> lol
> 
> Regards
> Ishaan & Aanchal


wats ur CO initials


----------



## cprem79

sre375 said:


> From the excel on google drive, 70% of people got CO's assigned in the 8th week, while only 44% got them earlier.
> 
> Seems like we would have to wait for the entire 8 weeks, unless we are one of those lucky souls


Please send the link for the excel sheet.


----------



## ojhaa

Dear All , I think we are all patiently getting impatient here is a difficult one ( desperate one for me ) to figure out

1) I do not have a CO yet
2)I called the panel hospital to get an appointment
3) They asked for the referral letter to be carried with the HAP ID
4)I Completed the declaration/ medical history under organize your medical test link and it gave me an option to get the referral letter
5) When I saw the letter generated it had wrong gender ( female < instead of male> ) for myself where as it is fine for my wife
6) I checked the PDF of the application which is available on the webpage it shows male correctly
7)Called the hospital they need it fixed before the test and have no access to change anything

Advise desperately requested Phew .....


----------



## ishaanchal

megha1704 said:


> Pcc dn 4th june..doc all submitted 6th June. ..stilll grant awaited
> 
> megha


Ohh !! We can give each other support !!

hehehe


----------



## sre375

cprem79 said:


> Please send the link for the excel sheet.


I got the link to google docs from this thread. Cannot find it anymore


----------



## mohkam

Excuse me if my question is a bit off topic 
If someone have been in Australia for 5+ years and just granted a 190 PR visa... will he be able to apply for the citizenship after one year of 190 PR grant? or he has to wait for 2 years to meet the state sponsorship commitments?


----------



## icriding

mohkam said:


> Excuse me if my question is a bit off topic
> If someone have been in Australia for 5+ years and just granted a 190 PR visa... will he be able to apply for the citizenship after one year of 190 PR grant? or he has to wait for 2 years to meet the state sponsorship commitments?


*Hello mohkam,*

Australian Citizenship
Permanent Residents - After 1 July 2007

If you obtain your permanent residence after 1 July 2007, you will need to meet the following requirements to become an Australian citizen:

You have lived lawfully in Australia for at least 4 years; and
You have lived in Australia for at least 12 months as a permanent resident

Note that if you have spent more than 12 months in the last 4 years outside Australia or 3 months in the last 12 outside Australia, you will no longer meet the residence requirements for citizenship.

It's also important to realize that only 12 months of residence as a permanent resident is required. As a result, you can count up to 3 years of residence in Australia as a temporary residence towards the citizenship requirements. 

For example, if you have spent several years in Australia on a student or 457 visa, this can be counted towards the 4 year residence requirement.

Note that you do not automatically qualify for Australian citizenship in this way, you must make an application for citizenship. 

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## mayankp

sre375 said:


> Hey mayank
> 
> Good to see a fellow accountant from India. Lets keep in touch. All the best for your application.


Thanks sre.....All the best to you also. We will surely be in touch.


----------



## sachindev

megha1704 said:


> Pcc dn 4th june..doc all submitted 6th June. ..stilll grant awaited
> 
> megha


I applied on 27th May,13.. My CO informed case referred to MOC.. Still waiting to hear back..


----------



## Simple99

Hi All,

i am going to pay visa fee . 
After the payment , can i update visa application (etc , wife IELTS, son's passport details)?


----------



## icriding

Simple99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i am going to pay visa fee .
> After the payment , can i update visa application (etc , wife IELTS, son's passport details)?


*
Hello Simple99,*

Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.

You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.

You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.

The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## AUS14

*Hello*



ravviv said:


> I think u have the travel card amount of 3060 AUD exactly.The banking system will check for the excess amount like service fee, education tax,bla..bla..so u should have a excess amount of 12000 INR excess for that it will also debited along with the fee


Can somebody please let me know the entire process of how to use the icici bank travel card starting from buying the card from the bank. How much fees is charged for buying the card and what is the total conversion and transaction charge?


----------



## Simple99

icriding said:


> *
> Hello Simple99,*
> 
> Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.
> 
> You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.
> 
> You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.
> 
> The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year
> 
> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).
> 
> For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding *


very helpful answer.. Thanks lot..

i have another concern with my kid's passport expire time.

In the Bio page it has 10 year validity. but in the inner page, there is wording and mention passport valid only 3 years.

Usully kids passport valid only for 3 years as they grow up quickly.

when i fill the kid's passport details, which one should i use ?


----------



## icriding

Simple99 said:


> very helpful answer.. Thanks lot..
> 
> i have another concern with my kid's passport expire time.
> 
> In the Bio page it has 10 year validity. but in the inner page, there is wording and mention passport valid only 3 years.
> 
> Usully kids passport valid only for 3 years as they grow up quickly.
> 
> when i fill the kid's passport details, which one should i use ?


*Hello Simple99,*

I am of the opinion that the information displayed on the passport Front or Biodata page is what will be considered by your case officer.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## Parker

Parker said:


> Thank you ...
> I called and the lady confirmed that my application is assigned to a CO on 22nd July and it is Adelaide team2.
> She also gave me the email Id but didn't mention the CO name, can I mail to this email Id?


1 hour after the call, I received the grant mail


----------



## asherasher

Hi Everyone,

due to the wait , i spoke to my case officer today and found my application is pending on verification of my Works experience, can anyone let me know how do they get the verification done ??
do they send someone physically or do they send email?? so i can intimate my Ex-Employers about such request , Last not the least i have not taken any points from my current job for work ex. will they still be doing verification with my current employer ??

Regards,
Asher


----------



## cprem79

Parker said:


> 1 hour after the call, I received the grant mail


WOW!!
Congratulations Parker...
Wish you a bright future ahead~
Please let us know your timelines...
It's really pleasant to see a 189 grant...


----------



## surinsin

Parker said:


> 1 hour after the call, I received the grant mail


Wow that's a great news....Enjoy the moment. Can you please share the complete timeline with us.

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## icriding

asherasher said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> due to the wait , i spoke to my case officer today and found my application is pending on verification of my Works experience, can anyone let me know how do they get the verification done ??
> do they send someone physically or do they send email?? so i can intimate my Ex-Employers about such request , Last not the least i have not taken any points from my current job for work ex. will they still be doing verification with my current employer ??
> 
> Regards,
> Asher



*Hello Asher,*

To the best of my knowledge, case officers usually call or email employers if they need to verify employment claims.

Make sure you have submitted "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" and PaySlips for all relevant employment.

I doubt that they will contact your current employer, if you have not claimed points for your current employment. 

Speeds up the process.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding 
*


----------



## surinsin

Hi Parker,

Also can you please tell us if there is any changes you see in online status. I mean finalized or Granted etc.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## asherasher

icriding said:


> *Hello Asher,*
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, case officers usually call or email employers if they need to verify employment claims.
> 
> Make sure you have submitted "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" and PaySlips for all relevant employment.
> 
> I doubt that they will contact your current employer, if you have not claimed points for your current employment.
> 
> Speeds up the process.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> *


Well i sent the Offer letter, appointment letter, form 16 salary slips, releiving letter and Roles and responsibility letter for 2 companies that i have claimed points for...I guess that should be ample..

Regards,
Asher


----------



## rahul897

asherasher said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> due to the wait , i spoke to my case officer today and found my application is pending on verification of my Works experience, can anyone let me know how do they get the verification done ??
> do they send someone physically or do they send email?? so i can intimate my Ex-Employers about such request , Last not the least i have not taken any points from my current job for work ex. will they still be doing verification with my current employer ??
> 
> Regards,
> Asher


which team and wats ur CO initials


----------



## asherasher

rahul897 said:


> which team and wats ur CO initials


Brisbane Team 31/33 K D female.


----------



## amisan

Hi All,

I have got positive ACS and applied for SS for NSW 
my IELTS is speaking-7.5,reading-6.5,writing-6.5,listening-8.0,overall-7.0
currently i am getting 55 points and 5 for SS if i get .but i will be turning 40 on 2nd august.
my query is whether my SS application will be processed or it will be on hold.and what should i do to get my points done to 60.


----------



## asherasher

amisan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got positive ACS and applied for SS for NSW
> my IELTS is speaking-7.5,reading-6.5,writing-6.5,listening-8.0,overall-7.0
> currently i am getting 55 points and 5 for SS if i get .but i will be turning 40 on 2nd august.
> my query is whether my SS application will be processed or it will be on hold.and what should i do to get my points done to 60.


Try giving IELTS again to get 7 or more Bands in each..


----------



## icriding

amisan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got positive ACS and applied for SS for NSW
> my IELTS is speaking-7.5,reading-6.5,writing-6.5,listening-8.0,overall-7.0
> currently i am getting 55 points and 5 for SS if i get .but i will be turning 40 on 2nd august.
> my query is whether my SS application will be processed or it will be on hold.and what should i do to get my points done to 60.


*Hello amisan,*

NSW processes applications received in date order. Your application will be assigned to an assessing officer based on the date that it was received. 

You can try increasing your IELTS score to 8.0 to claim extra points.

However, it has been suggested that increasing your IELTS score by an extra band requires three months of practice...

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## amisan

Thanks a lot for the suggestion. i am preparing for IELTS in August


----------



## amisan

i have got the confirmation from NSW that they have recieved my docs. on 22/July/2013 and currently processing for 5th july.So in that case will my application go on hold after 2nd August.


----------



## Gurpreethm

Any grant today.


----------



## mayankp

Parker said:


> 1 hour after the call, I received the grant mail


Lovely.....:clap2: :clap2: Congratulations.....


----------



## AUS14

Can somebody plz assist me regarding the visa payment by icici bank travel card - whether the card should be in my name or my wife can buy the card in her name and make the payment? In other words I wanted to know whether there is a similar clause like the debit card in person payment for the travel card. She is dependent and not a second applicant.


----------



## nazarwaheed

amsian

you must get extra points as suggested by other members and that is through higher IELTS score. Because i am afraid that your application invite will not be before 2nd August as per current time lines of yours.


----------



## AUS14

Can somebody plz assist me regarding the visa payment by icici bank travel card - whether the card should be in my name or my wife can buy the card in her name and make the payment? In other words I wanted to know whether there is a similar clause like the debit card in person payment for the travel card. She is dependent and not a second applicant.


----------



## PDHUNT

mayankp said:


> Lovely.....:clap2: :clap2: Congratulations.....


HI Mayank,

Yours and mine application dates are same 
So good to see some applicant with the same application date as mine.

Keep posted if you got any movement on your application.

Cheers!


----------



## raminbdjp

I obtained PCC from JAPAN today, but there is one problem.
They have given certificate in a sealed envelop and it is written valid only if the corresponding authority open it. I told them about Australian E-visa system, but they have told they have nothing to do. They have also told if you open, we are not responsible for this certificate. 

They also advise me to contact Australian authority to accept hard copy (sealed copy).

Probably CO has not been allocated to my case. I wanted to upload PCC before allocation CO.

What should I do at this situation?
Does anyone have similar experience? 
If yes, please share.
Thanks.


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Parker said:


> 1 hour after the call, I received the grant mail


Congrats Parker... All the best


----------



## mirza_755

mamunmaziz said:


> Is there any Bangladeshi got Grant for 189 Visa recently?


In this forum, I have 23 applicants from Dec/Jan/Feb under 189 but no grant news till date and maximum cases are forwaded to security assessment


----------



## mayankp

PDHUNT said:


> HI Mayank,
> 
> Yours and mine application dates are same
> So good to see some applicant with the same application date as mine.
> 
> Keep posted if you got any movement on your application.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi

Sure, I will keep this forum updated in case of any movement.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

raminbdjp said:


> I obtained PCC from JAPAN today, but there is one problem.
> They have given certificate in a sealed envelop and it is written valid only if the corresponding authority open it. I told them about Australian E-visa system, but they have told they have nothing to do. They have also told if you open, we are not responsible for this certificate.
> 
> They also advise me to contact Australian authority to accept hard copy (sealed copy).
> 
> Probably CO has not been allocated to my case. I wanted to upload PCC before allocation CO.
> 
> What should I do at this situation?
> Does anyone have similar experience?
> If yes, please share.
> Thanks.


I may not be the right person to answer your query. However, I am still waiting for my PCC from Germany. The German authorities have clearly stated that they have issued the letter in German. I have to get it translated. They dont have any problem in us opening the letter as it is for private purpose, not sent directly to the authority.

So, what about yours? Are they in English..why didnt they send directly to DIAC then? why give it to you?? Weird..


----------



## Parker

surinsin said:


> Hi Parker,
> 
> Also can you please tell us if there is any changes you see in online status. I mean finalized or Granted etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


The online status shows as Finalised... and it shows Granted against each name...
I will post my timeline in a while...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

icriding said:


> *Hello Asher,*
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, case officers usually call or email employers if they need to verify employment claims.
> 
> Make sure you have submitted "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" and PaySlips for all relevant employment.
> 
> I doubt that they will contact your current employer, if you have not claimed points for your current employment.
> 
> Speeds up the process.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> *


I have less than 3 years of total "*relevant*" employment. I was required to submit first and latest salary slip with the current employer and Work Reference letter to my assessing authority. My state didn't even require those, however i did submit same set of documents. My state application was approved in less than 4 hours from the time of submission. I have submitted same set of docs in my eVisa portal. Will that be enough since i m not claiming any points? already have 60.

I was paid in cash and had non-taxable income, however i have made Yearly Tax statement from Income Tax Office, that i have paid mandatory social security payment ...and have more payslips and cheque payment made by the company on my behalf..

will that suffice? or i dont need to worry anymore..whats your opiniion..


----------



## icriding

Rocky Balboa said:


> I have less than 3 years of total "*relevant*" employment. I was required to submit first and latest salary slip with the current employer and Work Reference letter to my assessing authority. My state didn't even require those, however i did submit same set of documents. My state application was approved in less than 4 hours from the time of submission. I have submitted same set of docs in my eVisa portal. Will that be enough since i m not claiming any points? already have 60.
> 
> I was paid in cash and had non-taxable income, however i have made Yearly Tax statement from Income Tax Office, that i have paid mandatory social security payment ...and have more payslips and cheque payment made by the company on my behalf..
> 
> will that suffice? or i dont need to worry anymore..whats your opiniion..


*
Hello Rocky Balboa,*

I am of the opinion that you should be fine with what you have already submitted.

"I was required to submit first and latest salary slip with the current employer and Work Reference letter to my assessing authority. " *and* ""I have submitted same set of docs in my eVisa portal. + "i m not claiming any points? already have 60."

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## ivetka233

See i was your luck, give you number to call..Congratulation. What forms or docs did you aploaded ?


----------



## icriding

Addi said:


> Hi,
> I applied online for visa subclass190 (Australia) n its been 5weeks but still no mail frm DIAC regarding assigning of case officer. And the status on my online application is showing "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." , Can anyone tell me how long does it take for a case officet to be allocatef? And how long will the process take?


*Hello Addi,*

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application.
*
Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## Parker

Below is my timeline

ACS Applied (261311): 16/01/2013
ACS Letter Received: 25/03/2013
IELTS: 06/04/2013
EOI Lodged: 19/04/2013
EOI Invite: 06/05/2013
IND PCC: 17/05/2013
VIC PCC: 20/05/2013
Visa (189) Applied: 22/05/2013
Medicals: 04/06/2013
CO-T2: 22/07/2013
Grant: 26/07/2013


----------



## Parker

ivetka233 said:


> See i was your luck, give you number to call..Congratulation. What forms or docs did you aploaded ?


Seriously yes mate... thanks...


----------



## ranjith47

Congrats Parker. 
Cprem. I know without a doubt that as soon as the CO receives your Medicals, they will issue you the Grant.
I think DIAC has become more streamlined now. And for some reason after those pauses in the middle, they have started working efficiently and from the 190 and the recent 189 grants, I see that they dont waste much time. If everything is in order and as needed, they just issue the grant . no fuss.

So ill be looking forward for yous grants- Cprem, Australia1, Ivetka,,, Mithu,,, cuz you guys have contributed a lot to this thread and im waiting alongside you guys. 
All the best to us.! lol


----------



## cprem79

ranjith47 said:


> Congrats Parker.
> Cprem. I know without a doubt that as soon as the CO receives your Medicals, they will issue you the Grant.
> I think DIAC has become more streamlined now. And for some reason after those pauses in the middle, they have started working efficiently and from the 190 and the recent 189 grants, I see that they dont waste much time. If everything is in order and as needed, they just issue the grant . no fuss.
> 
> So ill be looking forward for yous grants- Cprem, Australia1, Ivetka,,, Mithu,,, cuz you guys have contributed a lot to this thread and im waiting alongside you guys.
> All the best to us.! lol


Thank you for your wishes, ranjith47...
Looking forward to that day~
Wish all my co applicants also a speedy grant...
Will the last week of July bring something along?


----------



## Parker

ivetka233 said:


> See i was your luck, give you number to call..Congratulation. What forms or docs did you aploaded ?



Self
10th Marksheet for Birth Evidence
ACS Assessment
IELTS Results
Passport - All Books , All Pages
Current Company Emp Letter
Current 1 year payslip (Australia)
Deputation Letter
All overseas (India) Exp letters
UG,PG -Degree & Transcripts
VIC PCC
IND PCC
Bank Statement (Australia)

Spouse
10th Marksheet for Birth Evidence
Passport - All Books , All Pages
UG,PG -Degree & Transcripts
Letter from University (India) stating English Medium
Marriage Certificate
Name Change Certificate
VIC PCC
IND PCC


----------



## Rocky Balboa

icriding said:


> *
> Hello Rocky Balboa,*
> 
> I am of the opinion that you should be fine with what you have already submitted.
> 
> "I was required to submit first and latest salary slip with the current employer and Work Reference letter to my assessing authority. " *and* ""I have submitted same set of docs in my eVisa portal. + "i m not claiming any points? already have 60."
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding *


Icriding,

Thanks mate! one more request..can u wish me luck  so i can ski down from the himalayas to Adelaide this year..assuming there are no oceans and direct route of course and CO approve my PR visa application


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Do we have any Grants or CO allocation today...?


----------



## ranjith47

cprem79 said:


> Thank you for your wishes, ranjith47...
> Looking forward to that day~
> Wish all my co applicants also a speedy grant...
> Will the last week of July bring something along?


I dunno mate. I seriously dunno. Im just in a Limbo. Im not really doing anything productive and for some reason this Visa wait has paused most other things of my life. 
its like once I get the grant, Ill be a different person.


----------



## icriding

Rocky Balboa said:


> Icriding,
> 
> Thanks mate! one more request..can u wish me luck  so i can ski down from the himalayas to Adelaide this year..assuming there are no oceans and direct route of course and CO approve my PR visa application


Hello Rocky Balboa,

All the best. 

When are you plan to leave?

Why don't you focus on finding a jobs and organizing accommodation.

State Sponsored-190 visa applications are in general very straightforward.

If you meet the Skills, Health and Character Requirement you will be granted a visa eventually.
*
Cheers

Icriding*


----------



## ivetka233

Parker said:


> Self
> 10th Marksheet for Birth Evidence
> ACS Assessment
> IELTS Results
> Passport - All Books , All Pages
> Current Company Emp Letter
> Current 1 year payslip (Australia)
> Deputation Letter
> All overseas (India) Exp letters
> UG,PG -Degree & Transcripts
> VIC PCC
> IND PCC
> Bank Statement (Australia)
> 
> Spouse
> 10th Marksheet for Birth Evidence
> Passport - All Books , All Pages
> UG,PG -Degree & Transcripts
> Letter from University (India) stating English Medium
> Marriage Certificate
> Name Change Certificate
> VIC PCC
> IND PCC


Did CO asked for form 80 from y and y partner?ENJOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!


----------



## ivetka233

ranjith47 said:


> Congrats Parker.
> Cprem. I know without a doubt that as soon as the CO receives your Medicals, they will issue you the Grant.
> I think DIAC has become more streamlined now. And for some reason after those pauses in the middle, they have started working efficiently and from the 190 and the recent 189 grants, I see that they dont waste much time. If everything is in order and as needed, they just issue the grant . no fuss.
> 
> So ill be looking forward for yous grants- Cprem, Australia1, Ivetka,,, Mithu,,, cuz you guys have contributed a lot to this thread and im waiting alongside you guys.
> All the best to us.! lol




Thank you,, i start to buying CHAMPAINE 1 by one each week, blast all in week granted,, we see how many will be in fridge that time...!!!!Thank you all wishes, Hope next week i come to know whats happening


----------



## raminbdjp

Rocky Balboa said:


> I may not be the right person to answer your query. However, I am still waiting for my PCC from Germany. The German authorities have clearly stated that they have issued the letter in German. I have to get it translated. They dont have any problem in us opening the letter as it is for private purpose, not sent directly to the authority.
> 
> So, what about yours? Are they in English..why didnt they send directly to DIAC then? why give it to you?? Weird..



I have not seen the content, but i think it is in english. They took lot of finger print for issuing PCC. This is common japanese system to provide PCC.

Probably I have to wait until allocation of CO.


----------



## ojhaa

ojhaa said:


> Dear All , I think we are all patiently getting impatient here is a difficult one ( desperate one for me ) to figure out
> 
> 1) I do not have a CO yet
> 2)I called the panel hospital to get an appointment
> 3) They asked for the referral letter to be carried with the HAP ID
> 4)I Completed the declaration/ medical history under organize your medical test link and it gave me an option to get the referral letter
> 5) When I saw the letter generated it had wrong gender ( female < instead of male> ) for myself where as it is fine for my wife
> 6) I checked the PDF of the application which is available on the webpage it shows male correctly
> 7)Called the hospital they need it fixed before the test and have no access to change anything
> 
> Advise desperately requested Phew .....



Any thoughts on this one yet


----------



## Parker

ivetka233 said:


> Did CO asked for form 80 from y and y partner?ENJOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!


No... May be not required for onshore applicants, not sure..


----------



## raminbdjp

I obtained PCC from JAPAN today, but there is one problem.
They have given certificate in a sealed envelop and it is written valid only if the corresponding authority open it. I told them about Australian E-visa system, but they have told they have nothing to do. They have also told if you open, we are not responsible for this certificate. 

They also advise me to contact Australian authority to accept hard copy (sealed copy).

Probably CO has not been allocated to my case. I wanted to upload PCC before allocation CO.

What should I do at this situation?
Does anyone have similar experience? 
If yes, please share.
Thanks.


----------



## Praise

Rocky Balboa said:


> I may not be the right person to answer your query. However, I am still waiting for my PCC from Germany. The German authorities have clearly stated that they have issued the letter in German. I have to get it translated. They dont have any problem in us opening the letter as it is for private purpose, not sent directly to the authority.
> 
> So, what about yours? Are they in English..why didnt they send directly to DIAC then? why give it to you?? Weird..


We also had Japan PCC received and instructed not to open. Our CO instructed to send it to him by post. SO we sent it. Today we received our 190 Visa grant.


----------



## Praise

raminbdjp said:


> I obtained PCC from JAPAN today, but there is one problem.
> They have given certificate in a sealed envelop and it is written valid only if the corresponding authority open it. I told them about Australian E-visa system, but they have told they have nothing to do. They have also told if you open, we are not responsible for this certificate.
> 
> They also advise me to contact Australian authority to accept hard copy (sealed copy).
> 
> Probably CO has not been allocated to my case. I wanted to upload PCC before allocation CO.
> 
> What should I do at this situation?
> Does anyone have similar experience?
> If yes, please share.
> Thanks.


Japanese Police Clearence system is like that only. We also recived the Japanese PCC in the same way. Wait for CO allocation. Inform CO that you receive Japan PCC and ask him to send their Corrier Address and send it to CO.
We did like that. Today we received our 190 visa grant. Thank God. Praise God. Thanks to all forum members.


----------



## Praise

*Visa Grant*

Hi Friends,

Today we received our 190 visa grant. Thank God. Praise God. Thanks to all forum members for sharing your experiences which were much helpful for me.:clap2::clap2:
Will give our timeline. Initial Entry date will let u know.


----------



## raminbdjp

Praise said:


> We also had Japan PCC received and instructed not to open. Our CO instructed to send it to him by post. SO we sent it. Today we received our 190 Visa grant.


Thanks.

This is really good information for me.


----------



## Sapna

Congrats!!!

Can you share your timeline


----------



## cprem79

Praise said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today we received our 190 visa grant. Thank God. Praise God. Thanks to all forum members for sharing your experiences which were much helpful for me.:clap2::clap2:
> Will give our timeline. Initial Entry date will let u know.


Congrats Praise...
Wish you to have a wonderful time ahead~


----------



## terminator1

*google docs*



cprem79 said:


> Please send the link for the excel sheet.


i digged out the link...
here it is 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

thanks.


----------



## cprem79

terminatar1 said:


> i digged out the link...
> here it is
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0
> 
> thanks.


Thank you for your efforts...
Though you are named Terminator, you are a good initiator


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Many congrats...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

icriding said:


> Hello Rocky Balboa,
> 
> All the best.
> 
> When are you plan to leave?
> 
> Why don't you focus on finding a jobs and organizing accommodation.
> 
> State Sponsored-190 visa applications are in general very straightforward.
> 
> If you meet the Skills, Health and Character Requirement you will be granted a visa eventually.
> *
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding*


Hi Icriding,

My brother is a PR in Adelaide, South Australia, that's where I plan to settle if granted a PR visa. I expect a Grant by the end of August (hopefully I receive my German PCC, the final document soon). However, I plan to move beginning of next year...you are right..i have to look for jobs..when do you plan to move to australia? Did you already secure a job ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Praise said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today we received our 190 visa grant. Thank God. Praise God. Thanks to all forum members for sharing your experiences which were much helpful for me.:clap2::clap2:
> Will give our timeline. Initial Entry date will let u know.



Many many good wishes..hearty felicitations..Sweet ending of the week with the final GRANT...lots of grant this week..This was a very productive week..provides hope for rest of the applicants... hope the trend continues next week, closing one for this month...I hope those waiting for a CO get one or a direct Grant


----------



## icriding

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Icriding,
> 
> My brother is a PR in Adelaide, South Australia, that's where I plan to settle if granted a PR visa. I expect a Grant by the end of August (hopefully I receive my German PCC, the final document soon). However, I plan to move beginning of next year...you are right..i have to look for jobs..when do you plan to move to australia? Did you already secure a job ?


*Hello Rocky Balboa,*

I am planning to fly back in the first week of September. No job offer at the moment, but I expect to receive a few interview calls by September. 

Now organizing accommodation and applying for jobs. 

It is good to have family and friends when you first arrive. Organizing accommodation and utilities is tough and often an expensive affair for new migrants...

Compared to most places in Asia, the cost of living in Australia is very high and until you line up a decent job, you will be burning through your savings...

Beginning is of the new year is a good time to arrive, job situation is better then.

*
All the best and Keep in touch. 

Icriding*


----------



## Colombo

Parker said:


> 1 hour after the call, I received the grant mail


Congrads mate...!!!

XXX


----------



## wifi

Hi All

Today i got an email from my case officer saying that all the requirements have been met except the medicals of my spouse, which have been referred to MOC. First communication from CO. Any idea how long it can take, and anybody whose medicals were referred and got cleared recently. Thanks


----------



## icriding

wifi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Today i got an email from my case officer saying that all the requirements have been met except the medicals of my spouse, which have been referred to MOC. First communication from CO. Any idea how long it can take, and anybody whose medicals were referred and got cleared recently. Thanks


*Hello Wifi,*

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred.

It appears that some Health Examinations are routinely referred for purposes of quality assurance.

*If the results your Health Examinations are referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for scrutiny, you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks or longer.*

You case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.

I suggest that you begin organizing packing/jobs/accommodation, while you wait...

Hope this helps...

*
All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## wifi

Thanks Iceriding, i dont need to do any of packing, jobs or accomodation  as am already in Sydney, for the last two years, but lets see now have to wait for about 2 months . Cheers


----------



## icriding

wifi said:


> Thanks Iceriding, i dont need to do any of packing, jobs or accomodation  as am already in Sydney, for the last two years, but lets see now have to wait for about 2 months . Cheers


*Hello Wifi,*

Excellent. Then it is not much of a problem for you. 

*
Cheers

Icriding*


----------



## mithu93ku

Praise said:


> We also had Japan PCC received and instructed not to open. Our CO instructed to send it to him by post. SO we sent it. Today we received our 190 Visa grant.


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Praise

Our Time Line is given below. We have not planned when to move to Perth. Need to apply for jobs from now. Trusting in God for everything. CO is good. Hope all the applicants will get a speedy grant. This forum is so helpful sharing the information, clearing the questions etc. Hope, we all can continue in the various forms here incl this great forum to share our knowledge, experiences and help each other. Thank you..:clap2:


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

I have faced to Medical test on 19th July... 

Still the link is appearing in my eVisa form..

Please advice about this..

shall I query this with My medical center.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## surinsin

Parker said:


> Below is my timeline
> 
> ACS Applied (261311): 16/01/2013
> ACS Letter Received: 25/03/2013
> IELTS: 06/04/2013
> EOI Lodged: 19/04/2013
> EOI Invite: 06/05/2013
> IND PCC: 17/05/2013
> VIC PCC: 20/05/2013
> Visa (189) Applied: 22/05/2013
> Medicals: 04/06/2013
> CO-T2: 22/07/2013
> Grant: 26/07/2013


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2: enjoy.....


----------



## happybuddha

happybuddha said:


> Should one keep checking the eVisa page everyday ? I thought if any documents were missing, the CO will contact me. I am not upload everything at once and waiting for CO to ask. This way I will atleast know that a CO is assigned. It may delay the process a bit, but where I can wait 10 weeks for the CO I can wait another couple of weeks at least I will know there is a CO assigned.


anyone ?


----------



## getsetgo

happybuddha said:


> anyone ?


The co will email if he or she needs any documents...


----------



## saintkamy

icriding said:


> *Hello Wifi,*
> 
> A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred.
> 
> It appears that some Health Examinations are routinely referred for purposes of quality assurance.
> 
> *If the results your Health Examinations are referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for scrutiny, you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks or longer.*
> 
> You case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.
> 
> I suggest that you begin organizing packing/jobs/accommodation, while you wait...
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


icriding my question might be stupid but is there any chance that meds are referred just for sake of quality assurance? Will it take 6-8 weeks even there is nothing wrong in results?
Im asking this cause I only have got reply from health strategies that results are further processing by global health but not said referred to moc, n my co havent replied to my mail asking about meds status


----------



## besthar

Rocky Balboa said:


> Many many good wishes..hearty felicitations..Sweet ending of the week with the final GRANT...lots of grant this week..This was a very productive week..provides hope for rest of the applicants... hope the trend continues next week, closing one for this month...I hope those waiting for a CO get one or a direct Grant


Hey Rocky ... arent you the guy "dahalrosan" aka Roshan.... why did you change your name ????


----------



## raminbdjp

Praise said:


> Our Time Line is given below. We have not planned when to move to Perth. Need to apply for jobs from now. Trusting in God for everything. CO is good. Hope all the applicants will get a speedy grant. This forum is so helpful sharing the information, clearing the questions etc. Hope, we all can continue in the various forms here incl this great forum to share our knowledge, experiences and help each other. Thank you..:clap2:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## cadspac

Hi Guys, 
I've got a quick question, does the overseas police certificate have to be apostilled by the country that issued it?
I know they have to be certified by a JP, but apostilled?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

besthar said:


> Hey Rocky ... arent you the guy "dahalrosan" aka Roshan.... why did you change your name ????


Coz someone told me that *Besthar* would ask this question if I change my Username, that's why? and he was right...hehe..Just for Fun.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Praise said:


> Our Time Line is given below. We have not planned when to move to Perth. Need to apply for jobs from now. Trusting in God for everything. CO is good. Hope all the applicants will get a speedy grant. This forum is so helpful sharing the information, clearing the questions etc. Hope, we all can continue in the various forms here incl this great forum to share our knowledge, experiences and help each other. Thank you..:clap2:


Hi man, Congrats!!! i see you are geophysicist by profession. I completed my undergraduate degree in Geosciences from Germany. Have a Masters in Environmental Sciences though and got skill assessed as environmental consultant. What do you suggest me to do some course in Geosciences and look for job or look for jobs in current occupation. Please let me know how you go about looking for jobs..I am waiting for my visa and planning to move beginning of 2014 to South Australia..I am not sure how the jobs prospects are their for geoscientists/environmentalists...


----------



## icriding

happybuddha said:


> anyone ?


 Originally Posted by happybuddha 

"Should one keep checking the eVisa page everyday ? I thought if any documents were missing, the CO will contact me. I am not upload everything at once and waiting for CO to ask. This way I will atleast know that a CO is assigned. It may delay the process a bit, but where I can wait 10 weeks for the CO I can wait another couple of weeks at least I will know there is a CO assigned."



*Hello happybuddha,*

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Any relevant reason you want to know when your case officer is assigned?

Any relevant reason you want to delay the progress of your application by withholding documents so that your case officer is required to contact you?

*Icriding*


----------



## icriding

saintkamy said:


> icriding my question might be stupid but is there any chance that meds are referred just for sake of quality assurance? Will it take 6-8 weeks even there is nothing wrong in results?
> Im asking this cause I only have got reply from health strategies that results are further processing by global health but not said referred to moc, n my co havent replied to my mail asking about meds status


*
Hello saintkamy,*

*When did you undertake your health examination?
*
Regarding your medicals, the following Status messages will inform you on the progress of your medicals.

*Health Case Status*

This health case was submitted to DIAC on Xyz Date 2013.

Examinations required for this visa application

501 Medical Examination Completed

502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed

707 HIV test Completed

*Your Panel Clinic will upload the results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.*

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will referred...

It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks or longer.

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.

Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## chargoesabroad

Hi all

New to this thread as I've just been invited to apply for a 190 visa. I've got med referral letters for myself, partner and child through health declarations so we can have our meds done before lodging the visa. My question is: my son has attention defeict hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) and I was wondering if anyone else migrated with a child with learning disabilities and whether this caused a delay with application. My sons condition does not affect his education so when he's older will not affect his ability to work, but I am concerned they will delay application because of this. 

Anyone who has any knowledge or experience with this I would love some guidance! Thanks


----------



## Gurpreethm

icriding said:


> Hello Gurpreethm,
> 
> Regarding your medicals, the following Status messages on your visa application page will inform you on the progress of your medicals.
> 
> Health Case Status
> 
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 
> 707 HIV test Completed
> 
> Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.
> 
> Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.
> 
> At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...
> 
> A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred.
> 
> It appears that some Health Examinations are routinely referred for purposes of quality assurance.
> 
> If the results your Health Examinations are referred to the Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks or longer.
> 
> Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.
> 
> Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Where can we find the Health case status.
Because now link is disappear and it show no health evidence is required for this visa class.


----------



## icriding

Gurpreethm said:


> Where can we find the Health case status.
> Because now link is disappear and it show no health evidence is required for this visa class.


*
Hello Gurpreethm,*

This could mean that your Health Requirements have been finalized.

However, these links appear and disappear, possibly when the system undergoes routine maintenance.

I have had the medical link disappear for an entire weekend only to reappear on Monday morning! 

Don't worry, check again later and have patience

*
Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.
*
Icriding


----------



## Cmk2014

Hi Icriding

You have a very good knowledge and are a logical thinker. I like your 
Responses. I have query, my medicals are done along with my
Wife and two kids on 16th July and they were uploaded on 
18th July. This morning my and my family online visa status on health reads
As follows: "Medical test is not required for this person as required
Details have been received by DIAC...."
Please clarify what does it mean?


----------



## Gurpreethm

icriding said:


> Hello Gurpreethm,
> 
> This could mean that your Health Requirements have been finalized.
> 
> However, these links appear and disappear, possibly when the system undergoes routine maintenance.
> 
> I have had the medical link disappear for an entire weekend only to reappear on Monday morning!
> 
> Don't worry, check again later and have patience
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Thanks man for sharing valubal information


----------



## sghosh

Cmk2014 said:


> Hi Icriding
> 
> You have a very good knowledge and are a logical thinker. I like your
> Responses. I have query, my medicals are done along with my
> Wife and two kids on 16th July and they were uploaded on
> 18th July. This morning my and my family online visa status on health reads
> As follows: "Medical test is not required for this person as required
> Details have been received by DIAC...."
> Please clarify what does it mean?


I too checked and saw that the medical link disappeared and instead it says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

This happens when the site goes for maintenance. So don't worry, be happy.


----------



## icriding

Cmk2014 said:


> Hi Icriding
> 
> You have a very good knowledge and are a logical thinker. I like your
> Responses. I have query, my medicals are done along with my
> Wife and two kids on 16th July and they were uploaded on
> 18th July. This morning my and my family online visa status on health reads
> As follows: "Medical test is not required for this person as required
> Details have been received by DIAC...."
> Please clarify what does it mean?


*
Hello Cmk2014,*

This means that the Results of your Health Examinations have now been received by the DIAC and* may have been finalized.
*

You may also receive the following update:

*Health Case Status*

This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.

Examinations required for this visa application

501 Medical Examination Completed

502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed

707 HIV test Completed

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## ilayarajamtm

pls anyone know the meaning of TRIM 
THANKS


----------



## icriding

ilayarajamtm said:


> pls anyone know the meaning of TRIM
> THANKS


*Hello ilayarajamtm,*

*Document status messages that may appear:*

Recommended - It is recommended that you upload this document.
Required - You are required to upload this document.
Requested - Your case officer has requested you to upload this document.
Received - The system or your case officer has received this document (but the document may have not yet been verified).
Met - The requirement for this document has been met (Case officer has verified the document).
BF - Brought Forward
TRIM - The Requirement Is Met (Character/Health/English Language/Points Test requirement is met).

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## Vijay24

icriding said:


> *
> Hello Cmk2014,*
> 
> This means that the Results of your Health Examinations have now been received by the DIAC and* may have been finalized.
> *
> 
> You may also receive the following update:
> 
> *Health Case Status*
> 
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 
> 707 HIV test Completed
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding *


Even I am seeing this update on my profile. Does it mean my medical reports are with CO ?


----------



## earldro

icriding said:


> Hello ilayarajamtm,
> 
> Document status messages that may appear:
> 
> Recommended - It is recommended that you upload this document.
> Required - You are required to upload this document.
> Requested - Your case officer has requested you to upload this document.
> Received - The system or your case officer has received this document (but the document may have not yet been verified).
> Met - The requirement for this document has been met (Case officer has verified the document).
> BF - Brought Forward
> TRIM - The Requirement Is Met (Character/Health/English Language/Points Test requirement is met).
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding


I don't think it is "The requirement is met" because it shows against the documents that the CO has asked for, in my case additional proof for work exp.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## mamunmaziz

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have faced to Medical test on 19th July...
> 
> Still the link is appearing in my eVisa form..
> 
> Please advice about this..
> 
> shall I query this with My medical center.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


 I have done medical on 24/3/2013
and the link still appears in my link


----------



## icriding

earldro said:


> I don't think it is "The requirement is met" because it shows against the documents that the CO has asked for, in my case additional proof for work exp.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


*Hello earldro,*

"MET" suggests that the uploaded document has been verified.

The Status messages described above are *generic* status messages

Depending on the how your CO chooses to process your application, other checks, such as verification of employment/security assessment may be undertaken by the DIAC and you may be requested to prvide additional information.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## ibtihaj

hello all - i m in a situation here - just filed my 190 visa a couple of days back.
my status is : application received

I just recently applied and paid for my 190 Visa, I did put in all my work experience , educational details and IELTS details in the e-visa. Once I paid the fee , I cannot find my work experience , educational details and IELTS details on my VIEW APPLICATION in the e-visa status


----------



## icriding

ibtihaj said:


> hello all - i m in a situation here - just filed my 190 visa a couple of days back.
> my status is : application received
> 
> I just recently applied and paid for my 190 Visa, I did put in all my work experience , educational details and IELTS details in the e-visa. Once I paid the fee , I cannot find my work experience , educational details and IELTS details on my VIEW APPLICATION in the e-visa status


*Hello ibtihaj,*

Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.

*You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*

More info here: http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skills...-checklist.pdf

You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.

You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.

The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year

Here is the list of certified documents I uploaded after lodging my 190 visa application.

1. Passport Biodata Page + Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
5. India PCC
6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
7. University Degree Transcripts + Graduation Certificate
8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## Cmk2014

Thanks for your clarification. What do you mean "Finalised"
Does it mean, health requirement Met?
Best regards


----------



## icriding

Cmk2014 said:


> Thanks for your clarification. What do you mean "Finalised"
> Does it mean, health requirement Met?
> Best regards


*Hello Cmk2014,*

To the best of my knowledge, "MET" suggests that the uploaded document has been verified.

These Status messages are *generic *status messages.

Depending on the how your CO chooses to process your application, other checks, such as verification of employment/security assessment may be undertaken by the DIAC.

You may also be requested to provide additional information.

"Finalized" suggests that no further information or processing is required. A decision has/can be taken with available information.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding*


----------



## ahmed1981

Hi Icriding, 

Thanks for your response the other day regarding security check. I loged into my portal last night and i noticed the status of "form 80 - character particulars " has been changed to "met ". it was previously shown as "requested" along with my resume and form 1221.. what could this mean when it says met? 

cheers


----------



## icriding

ahmed1981 said:


> Hi Icriding,
> 
> Thanks for your response the other day regarding security check. I loged into my portal last night and i noticed the status of "form 80 - character particulars " has been changed to "met ". it was previously shown as "requested" along with my resume and form 1221.. what could this mean when it says met?
> 
> cheers


*Hello ahmed1981,*

*Document status messages that may appear:*

Recommended - It is recommended that you upload this document.
Required - You are required to upload this document.
Requested - Your case officer has requested you to upload this document.
Received - The system or your case officer has received this document (but the document may have not yet been verified).
Met - The requirement for this document has been met (Case officer has verified the document).
BF - Brought Forward
TRIM - The Requirement Is Met (Character/Health/English Language/Points Test requirement is met).

To the best of my knowledge, "MET" suggests that the uploaded document has been verified.

These Status messages are generic status messages.

Depending on the how your CO chooses to process your application, other checks, such as verification of employment/security assessment may be undertaken by the DIAC.

You may also be requested to provide additional information.

"Finalized" suggests that no further information or processing is required. A decision has/can be taken with available information.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding 
*


----------



## niravchaku

Hi,
I have submitted my application. I am in the process of attaching the documents. My queries:
1. I am *not* claiming partner points. Is it required to update partner qualification details?
2. Do I have to submit True/Certified copy? Or I can scan the originals and upload it?
3. I have completed medical. Hospital is responsible to upload it..right?


----------



## Praise

*visa grant*

Hi we got 190 Visa yesterday..Thanks to all the forum members for sharing the knowledge and experiences. :clap2:


----------



## mirza_755

Praise said:


> Hi we got 190 Visa yesterday..Thanks to all the forum members for sharing the knowledge and experiences. :clap2:


Congrats


----------



## Razaqng

Praise said:


> Hi we got 190 Visa yesterday..Thanks to all the forum members for sharing the knowledge and experiences. :clap2:


Thank God for you Praise and wish you success in Australia.Cheers:spit:


----------



## icriding

niravchaku said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted my application. I am in the process of attaching the documents. My queries:
> 1. I am *not* claiming partner points. Is it required to update partner qualification details?
> 2. Do I have to submit True/Certified copy? Or I can scan the originals and upload it?
> 3. I have completed medical. Hospital is responsible to upload it..right?


_*1. I am not claiming partner points. Is it required to update partner qualification details?
*_

In my opinion NO.

But your partner may be required to also undergo Health and PCC checks, if he/she is part of your family unit.

To the best of my knowledge, Health examinations and Character Checks (PCC) will also need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, in case they *decide to migrate in the future.*


*2. Do I have to submit True/Certified copy? Or I can scan the originals and upload it?
*
In general, colour scans of an original document are not required to be certified. 


*3. I have completed medical. Hospital is responsible to upload it..right?[/QUOTE]*

Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred. 

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## rahul897

icriding said:


> _*1. I am not claiming partner points. Is it required to update partner qualification details?
> *_
> 
> In my opinion NO.
> 
> But your partner may be required to also undergo Health and PCC checks, if he/she is part of your family unit.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, Health examinations and Character Checks (PCC) will also need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, in case they *decide to migrate in the future.*
> 
> 
> *2. Do I have to submit True/Certified copy? Or I can scan the originals and upload it?
> *
> In general, colour scans of an original document are not required to be certified.
> 
> 
> *3. I have completed medical. Hospital is responsible to upload it..right?*




Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred. 

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *[/QUOTE]
i sent u a prvt message,plz reply to it


----------



## icriding

rahul897 said:


> [/I][/B]
> 
> Icriding [/B]


i sent u a prvt message,plz reply to it[/QUOTE]

*Hello!*

Please post your messages on the forum where other members can view them publicly and provide additional positive or negative feedback.

Please DO NOT send me private messages, unless you need to seek advice on a *very personal/sensitive* issue.

*Icriding
*


----------



## rahul897

icriding said:


> *Hello ahmed1981,*
> 
> *Document status messages that may appear:*
> 
> Recommended - It is recommended that you upload this document.
> Required - You are required to upload this document.
> Requested - Your case officer has requested you to upload this document.
> Received - The system or your case officer has received this document (but the document may have not yet been verified).
> Met - The requirement for this document has been met (Case officer has verified the document).
> BF - Brought Forward
> TRIM - The Requirement Is Met (Character/Health/English Language/Points Test requirement is met).
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, "MET" suggests that the uploaded document has been verified.
> 
> These Status messages are generic status messages.
> 
> Depending on the how your CO chooses to process your application, other checks, such as verification of employment/security assessment may be undertaken by the DIAC.
> 
> You may also be requested to provide additional information.
> 
> "Finalized" suggests that no further information or processing is required. A decision has/can be taken with available information.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding
> *


you have got wrong information 
TRIM-The Requirement is Mandatory


----------



## surinsin

Hi Experts,

I am getting following in my online status page in place of "organise your health examination" for all three applicants. 

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

please suggest what does this mean.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## rahul897

surinsin said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am getting following in my online status page in place of "organise your health examination" for all three applicants.
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> please suggest what does this mean.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


if u have done ur meds then probably its a system glitch..


----------



## surinsin

rahul897 said:


> if u have done ur meds then probably its a system glitch..


Yes, I am through with the medicals on 4th Jun'13. Or can I say it means that the medicals are finalized.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## Addi

Thanks, appreciate the information u provided, i hope i get a reply soon


----------



## rahul897

surinsin said:


> Yes, I am through with the medicals on 4th Jun'13. Or can I say it means that the medicals are finalized.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


no we cannot assume it.problem here is other than the case officer ,nobody can give us the details of our medicals
i also got a message on evisa regarding meds,i shall discuss it with my agent,al though i submitted my meds long ago on 3june and my co did not reply to my email


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

I have undergone medical test a week ago.
Just now I found out that information on the eVisa form has changed.

previously it was "*Organise your health examinations*" 

Now it is "No health examinations are required for this person for this Visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of immigration and Citizenship" 

Please provide your valuable advice.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## icriding

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have undergone medical test a week ago.
> Just now I found out that information on the eVisa form has changed.
> 
> previously it was "*Organise your health examinations*"
> 
> Now it is "No health examinations are required for this person for this Visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> Please provide your valuable advice.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


*Hello Colombo,*

This means that the Results of your Health Examinations have now been received by the DIAC *and may have been finalized.*

*You may also receive the following update:*

Health Case Status

This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.

Examinations required for this visa application

501 Medical Examination Completed

502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed

707 HIV test Completed

Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application.

Cheers

Icriding 
*


----------



## ahmed1981

Yeah i got the same status update regarding medicals. I did my meds almost 2 months ago so they are probably finalized now. btw, does the first entry date of your visa depend on the expiry of your police check or your medicals?


----------



## icriding

ahmed1981 said:


> Yeah i got the same status update regarding medicals. I did my meds almost 2 months ago so they are probably finalized now. btw, does the first entry date of your visa depend on the expiry of your police check or your medicals?


*
Hello ahmed1981,*

To the best of my knowledge, your *initial entry date* will correspond to the date on which your PCC was issued.

Regarding the processing of visa applications, Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue. 

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## Rocky Balboa

chargoesabroad said:


> Hi all
> 
> New to this thread as I've just been invited to apply for a 190 visa. I've got med referral letters for myself, partner and child through health declarations so we can have our meds done before lodging the visa. My question is: my son has attention defeict hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) and I was wondering if anyone else migrated with a child with learning disabilities and whether this caused a delay with application. My sons condition does not affect his education so when he's older will not affect his ability to work, but I am concerned they will delay application because of this.
> 
> Anyone who has any knowledge or experience with this I would love some guidance! Thanks


After you do medicals, your son's case might be referred to MOC, and after further tests (if required) they can tell you ..However, if someone doesnt have TB, HIV or Hepatitis or some fatal communicable disease, it should not create a big issue, again my personal opinion..however your case is likely to get delayed by 6-8 weeks, if it gets referred ...so be prepared for that


----------



## Colombo

icriding said:


> *Hello Colombo,*
> 
> This means that the Results of your Health Examinations have now been received by the DIAC *and may have been finalized.*
> 
> *You may also receive the following update:*
> 
> Health Case Status
> 
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 
> 707 HIV test Completed
> 
> Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.
> 
> Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.
> 
> At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...
> 
> Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding
> *



Dear Icriding,

Thanks for the quick info.

A case officer hasn't assigned for me yet.

In that case is there any web page or a link that we can refer to obtain the status 
of the application or medical examinations. 

kindly share the knowledge about that area as well.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*Obesity likely reason for visa denial*

BBC News - South African chef 'too fat' to live in New Zealand

Obese people likely to get visa refused.


----------



## icriding

Colombo said:


> Dear Icriding,
> 
> Thanks for the quick info.
> 
> A case officer hasn't assigned for me yet.
> 
> In that case is there any web page or a link that we can refer to obtain the status
> of the application or medical examinations.
> 
> kindly share the knowledge about that area as well.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


*Hello Colombo,*

Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations resides with the Global Health office in Sydney. 

The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC. 

Email: [email protected] 

While they generally reply with in a week with answer, they are currently focused on finalizing outstanding medicals and may not reply.

Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary. 

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Andy10

Hi...
I m getting the below details on eVisa page.. what does it signify:

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

I have already done my medicals though.


----------



## icriding

Andy10 said:


> Hi...
> I m getting the below details on eVisa page.. what does it signify:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> I have already done my medicals though.


*Hello Andy10,*

This means that the Results of your Health Examinations have now been received by the DIAC and *may have been finalized.*

You may also receive the following update:

*Health Case Status*

This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.

Examinations required for this visa application

501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed

Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred.

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system. 

Hope this information helps.
*
All the best with your application.

Cheers

Icriding 
*


----------



## Andy10

giomanach said:


> I just gotten my grant today! I applied on 18 June and got my grant on 25 July. Yay!


Congratulations!!:clap2:


----------



## icriding

chargoesabroad said:


> Hi all
> 
> New to this thread as I've just been invited to apply for a 190 visa. I've got med referral letters for myself, partner and child through health declarations so we can have our meds done before lodging the visa. My question is: my son has attention defeict hyperactivity disorder (ADHD) and I was wondering if anyone else migrated with a child with learning disabilities and whether this caused a delay with application. My sons condition does not affect his education so when he's older will not affect his ability to work, but I am concerned they will delay application because of this.
> 
> Anyone who has any knowledge or experience with this I would love some guidance! Thanks


*
Hello chargoesabroad,*

When you go for your Health Examination, please carry along all relevant Medical reports confirming your sons ADHD.

At the time of physical examination, your Panel doctor will take a look at the reports and may take an on the spot decision if your son meets the Health Requirement for entry into Australia.

You are more likely to be referred to a specialist by the Panel Doctor for an independent opinion.

The specialist will be required to securely submit his/her findings directly to the Panel Doctor either electronically or via a sealed envelope.

Your Panel doctor will then decide if your son meets the Health Requirement for entry into Australia.

Your Panel doctor will also securely submit his/her findings to the Health Operations Center in Australia, where it may get refereed to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further scrutiny.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to the Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks. 

Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system.

*More info on the Health Requirement :*

Overview of the Health Requirement

To meet the health requirement you must be free from a disease or condition that is:

considered to be a threat to public health or a danger to the Australian community
likely to result in significant health care and community service costs to the Australian community
likely to require health care and community services that would prejudice the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to those services in short supply.

‘Prejudice to access’ refers to circumstances where the visa applicant’s condition is likely to limit access of Australian citizens or permanent residents to health care and community services that are in short supply.

In some circumstances to meet the health requirement you may be asked to sign a Health Undertaking by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). For example, if you are assessed as having a condition or disease that requires a follow up medical examination after arriving in Australia you will need to sign a Health Undertaking before being considered to have met the health requirement.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## saintkamy

icriding said:


> *
> Hello saintkamy,*
> 
> *When did you undertake your health examination?
> *
> Regarding your medicals, the following Status messages will inform you on the progress of your medicals.
> 
> *Health Case Status*
> 
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on Xyz Date 2013.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 
> 707 HIV test Completed
> 
> *Your Panel Clinic will upload the results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.*
> 
> Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.
> 
> At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...
> 
> A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will referred...
> 
> It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.
> 
> If the results your Health Examinations are referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks or longer.
> 
> Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information.
> 
> Once you satisfy the Health Requirement, your visa application will be processed further.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding *


Must have been referred then, cause meds of me and my wife were uploaded on 17 july.


----------



## icriding

saintkamy said:


> Must have been referred then, cause meds of me and my wife were uploaded on 17 july.


*Hello saintkamy,*

Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations resides with the Global Health office in Sydney. 

The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC. 

Email: [email protected] 

While they generally reply with in a week with answer, they are currently focused on finalizing outstanding medicals and may not reply.

Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary. 

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## saintkamy

icriding said:


> *Hello saintkamy,*
> 
> Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations resides with the Global Health office in Sydney.
> 
> The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC.
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> While they generally reply with in a week with answer, they are currently focused on finalizing outstanding medicals and may not reply.
> 
> Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Mate already have emailed twice n got two replies:

First mail
I can confirm that your health examinations have been received by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (as per the advice on the eVisa portal) but you will need to contact your visa application case officer for further information and/or an update on the status of your medicals.


Second mail
The health case for client: ##### - HAP ID:###### – the health case has been completed and submitted by the Panel Clinic. The examinations are now with Global health for further processing.

but why both meds are still un processed we have no clue whats wrong with our health.
N I have emailed my CO asking the status but no reply, im not pushing him n be an sweet angel


----------



## anianitha

icriding said:


> *Hello Andy10,*
> 
> This means that the Results of your Health Examinations have now been received by the DIAC and *may have been finalized.*
> 
> You may also receive the following update:
> 
> *Health Case Status*
> 
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 707 HIV test Completed
> 
> Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.
> 
> Most results are assessed by the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.
> 
> At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred.
> 
> Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> *
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding
> *


Mine is also the same case,We have done with the medicals and also uploaded..the status was shown as "Completed" for all the 3 medical exams.

But now it is showing 

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" in eVisa


----------



## greenbangla

Praise said:


> Hi we got 190 Visa yesterday..Thanks to all the forum members for sharing the knowledge and experiences. :clap2:


Congratulations Praise………!

Could you share your timelines and the initial of your CO with team?


----------



## killerbee82

My photo has disappeared from the medical referral page And it doesn't say that paragraph where your meds will be auto cleared ... Bla bla 

Now it says your meds has been sent to diac if there are further tests required you will be notified by diac once the medical officer has considered your case 

What does this mean?


----------



## mindfreak

killerbee82 said:


> My photo has disappeared from the medical referral page And it doesn't say that paragraph where your meds will be auto cleared ... Bla bla
> 
> Now it says your meds has been sent to diac if there are further tests required you will be notified by diac once the medical officer has considered your case
> 
> What does this mean?


same here, seems more like a technical glitch


----------



## ranjith47

When we're all having the Medical link problem then it surely is a tech glitch. Nothing to worry. Everyone can relax.


----------



## mindfreak

Guys on this forum, if you are reading this post - *Can you please update your signature and post your timeline?* It makes it much easier for everyone else on this forum to help you and make correct estimations regarding the stage into your application.

To edit signature, click here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

let me know if any queries

cheers!


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> Guys on this forum, if you are reading this post - *Can you please update your signature and post your timeline?* It makes it much easier for everyone else on this forum to help you and make correct estimations regarding the stage into your application.
> 
> To edit signature, click here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature
> 
> let me know if any queries
> 
> cheers!


All my signature content can't put here. Any tips there? Don't want to be paid one.


----------



## killerbee82

Do you all have the same message as well?


----------



## ibtihaj

guys , how long does it take to get the lodgement letter?
I made the payment on Saturday(2 days back) , and my application is in status "Application Revd"

Also there is no option to upload documents as of yet

advise please


----------



## mindfreak

mithu93ku said:


> All my signature content can't put here. Any tips there? Don't want to be paid one.


Your signature is pretty good mate provides all the necessary info. Yeah there's a maximum character limit that one needs to abide by.


----------



## mindfreak

killerbee82 said:


> Do you all have the same message as well?


Yeah i do. The photo has come back though.


----------



## killerbee82

mindfreak said:


> Yeah i do. The photo has come back though.


Mine is back too lol but that message is still there


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> Your signature is pretty good mate provides all the necessary info. Yeah there's a maximum character limit that one needs to abide by.


nup, I could not put my Occupation ID in my signature and complete date as well.


----------



## killerbee82

mithu93ku said:


> nup, I could not put my Occupation ID in my signature and complete date as well.


Well Adelaide team 2. Can be ADL T2


----------



## saintkamy

Hi everyone
Im wondering why everyone is suddenly asking questions about meds?
Is there anybody who got auto cleared for meds in recent times? Lets say june n july 2013?
Plz share your experience if we have one in the forum


----------



## monster

hey ppl,

I have submitted my eVisa form , and have not claimed any points for work experience- [visa class 190]

I have got a 60 strong pts [excluding work experience points], briefed below

Age - 30 pts
Educational Qualification - 15pts
State Sponsorship - 5pts
IELTS- 10pts

What If i proceed my case with 'non-claimed experience pts' ; should it affect my case because m going with 190.


----------



## Andy10

anianitha said:


> Mine is also the same case,We have done with the medicals and also uploaded..the status was shown as "Completed" for all the 3 medical exams.
> 
> But now it is showing
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" in eVisa


So we are sailing on the same boat...


----------



## josh.machine

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have undergone medical test a week ago.
> Just now I found out that information on the eVisa form has changed.
> 
> previously it was "*Organise your health examinations*"
> 
> Now it is "No health examinations are required for this person for this Visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> Please provide your valuable advice.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


I am also getting the same message, my results were uploaded by the hospital on 21st July. But strange thing is that my wife and daughter who are yet to undergo the medicals are also getting the same message.


----------



## ranjith47

I'd like to know how many documents in total have you sent !? 
I guess the more relevant documents you send to attest to your application, the more satisfied the DIAC officials are, thus reducing the chances of external checks and a quicker processing.


----------



## josh.machine

ranjith47 said:


> I'd like to know how many documents in total have you sent !?
> I guess the more relevant documents you send to attest to your application, the more satisfied the DIAC officials are, thus reducing the chances of external checks and a quicker processing.


Not sure if the question is for me. I have uploaded 34 docs so far.


----------



## salamlemon

*Seeking your expert advice*

I just applied for 190 and preparing all the docs to be uploaded. Sharing one of worries and seeking your expert advice. Here's the situation:

I'm working with my current employer for about 2 years and 9 months. I've applied for NSW 190 visa with 5 years work experience point claims and among these 5 years, older 2.5+ years was with another company which was sold out to another giant company and now has a total new management and office. So now i'm worried if DIAC inquires for my previous experience, they might find it hard to find accurate information. In this situation should I let DIAC know about my old company and the new management? Or should I just keep quite and wait until they ask anything about it? Moreover, when filling out form 80, I found in of the pages I have to put experience information along with company name and address. Shouldn't I mention new office address in place of my old company name? Please share your insight on this.


----------



## icriding

salamlemon said:


> I just applied for 190 and preparing all the docs to be uploaded. Sharing one of worries and seeking your expert advice. Here's the situation:
> 
> I'm working with my current employer for about 2 years and 9 months. I've applied for NSW 190 visa with 5 years work experience point claims and among these 5 years, older 2.5+ years was with another company which was sold out to another giant company and now has a total new management and office. So now i'm worried if DIAC inquires for my previous experience, they might find it hard to find accurate information. In this situation should I let DIAC know about my old company and the new management? Or should I just keep quite and wait until they ask anything about it? Moreover, when filling out form 80, I found in of the pages I have to put experience information along with company name and address. Shouldn't I mention new office address in place of my old company name? Please share your insight on this.


*Hello salamlemon,*

Would it be possible for you to request for a *new * Statement of Service/Reference Letter from the new company which acquired your old company?

Perhaps if you show them your *old *Statement of Service/Reference Letter they might be able to update it with new information.

*Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 

Icriding
*


----------



## icriding

monster said:


> hey ppl,
> 
> I have submitted my eVisa form , and have not claimed any points for work experience- [visa class 190]
> 
> I have got a 60 strong pts [excluding work experience points], briefed below
> 
> Age - 30 pts
> Educational Qualification - 15pts
> State Sponsorship - 5pts
> IELTS- 10pts
> 
> What If i proceed my case with 'non-claimed experience pts' ; should it affect my case because m going with 190.


*Hello Monster,*

If you have not claimed any points for you employment and are still able to meet the point test score of 60 points and receive a State Nominated invite on SkillSelect, you have nothing to worry about.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## vinnie88

sheravanan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 13th week is going to start my application on CO hand. I have uploaded all docs but no reply from my CO since he/she assigned on 4th May.
> 
> But I can see in eVisa page against my "work exp. reference" column date is changed to 4/7/2013. that means what is happening any seniors or same exp. people Please give your advice. these waiting makes me a worried person.
> 
> Many people shares their medicals are "referred" or "cleared". I don't know where i can get these information if any separate link to check medical status ?.
> 
> Please replay to my post, i have been waiting so long. the recent days i am checking my evisa page daily.
> 
> 189 APP:11th April , Medical:1st May , CO: 4th May (T4, adelaide) , PCC : 13th May , Grant : still waiting .........


hi, i can only think of two reasons. 1) your meds are referred which might take up to 3-4 months to he finalized from the date of referral . 

2) your CO forwared your case to ASIO for further character checks. As you can see in my timelime, i was under external checks and it took around 3 months to be finalized so dont worry. whatever the reason, your will get your grant soon! 

Bes is to email your CO to see whats going on. Good luck.


----------



## vinnie88

oh and one more thing, basically if you still see the status "requested" next to form 80/CV it means its still being verified ( character checks). Mine was changed to "MET" and after 1 or 2 weeks i received the grant notification . I hope this helps.


----------



## ranjith47

Josh Machine, The question was for everyone. So we all kinda know the documents to upload for a more satisfactory view by the DIAC. We have iceriding and others who have given a list of documents to upload. And I normally end up uploading some document almost everyday. 
But I have now ended up with around 26-27 documents while not claiming dependents and work experience.
I cant find anymore documents to upload. Im doing this so the Case officers would have almost all forms of evidence to process my application so they are satisfied. 
Im hoping this strategy works for the better.


----------



## Sanje

Hi all,

I paid the visa fee and going to be upload docs.

Before upload docs , system showed "recommended"then i uploded my 
ACS doc and now system is showing "required".

I alredy uploded that doc but still it shows "required".

Any idea? Do we need to follow any file naming Mathod?

Please help...


----------



## icriding

Sanje said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I paid the visa fee and going to be upload docs.
> 
> Before upload docs , system showed "recommended"then i uploded my
> ACS doc and now system is showing "required".
> 
> I alredy uploded that doc but still it shows "required".
> 
> Any idea? Do we need to follow any file naming Mathod?
> 
> Please help...


*Hello Sanje,*

You may experience a time delay before generic status messages are updated.

*File naming tips*

When naming your files to be attached to an eVisa application only use numbers 0 – 9 and letters A – Z (upper and lower case), dashes '-' and underscores '_'. 

You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.

More info here: Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Sanje

icriding said:


> *Hello Sanje,*
> 
> You may experience a time delay before generic status messages are updated.
> 
> *File naming tips*
> 
> When naming your files to be attached to an eVisa application only use numbers 0 – 9 and letters A – Z (upper and lower case), dashes '-' and underscores '_'.
> 
> You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.
> 
> More info here: Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


thank icriding.
But syetm showed attached doc in bottom grid. Do i need to upload same doc
again?

Can't we delete Uploaded doc ?


----------



## Australia40

josh.machine said:


> I am also getting the same message, my results were uploaded by the hospital on 21st July. But strange thing is that my wife and daughter who are yet to undergo the medicals are also getting the same message.



I have the same message in my e-visa page. However 2 days back i contacted with my case officer and he told me that my medical is cleared, hence this means your medical is cleared.

Note: Earlier my medical was referred and till 2 days back my link still visible on my visa page. 

EA - 233512 | VISA 189|Invite 17 FEB 13 | Visa App/Ack 12 Mar 13 | CO 02 May 13 (Form 80 only) | PCC & Med: 23 Apr & 18 May 13 | Team 02 Adelaide (JS) | Grant :???waiting


----------



## icriding

Sanje said:


> thank icriding.
> But syetm showed attached doc in bottom grid. Do i need to upload same doc
> again?
> 
> Can't we delete Uploaded doc ?


*Hello Sanje,*

No need to reattach documents which have already been uploaded.

You will not be able delete documents which have already been uploaded.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## josh.machine

Australia40 said:


> I have the same message in my e-visa page. However 2 days back i contacted with my case officer and he told me that my medical is cleared, hence this means your medical is cleared.
> 
> Note: Earlier my medical was referred and till 2 days back my link still visible on my visa page.
> 
> EA - 233512 | VISA 189|Invite 17 FEB 13 | Visa App/Ack 12 Mar 13 | CO 02 May 13 (Form 80 only) | PCC & Med: 23 Apr & 18 May 13 | Team 02 Adelaide (JS) | Grant :???waiting


Thanks for that. I am not sure if I have a CO yet because I submitted on 8th July.


----------



## rahul897

josh.machine said:


> Thanks for that. I am not sure if I have a CO yet because I submitted on 8th July.[/
> medibank sent my meds electronically on 3rd june.after these many weeks i get
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> any idea what is this all about


----------



## nazarwaheed

monster said:


> hey ppl,
> 
> I have submitted my eVisa form , and have not claimed any points for work experience- [visa class 190]
> 
> I have got a 60 strong pts [excluding work experience points], briefed below
> 
> Age - 30 pts
> Educational Qualification - 15pts
> State Sponsorship - 5pts
> IELTS- 10pts
> 
> What If i proceed my case with 'non-claimed experience pts' ; should it affect my case because m going with 190.



no it is upto you if you want to claim any points or not. for CO it does not matter.
He/She will be concerned with only the points you HAVE claimed.

and as far as you are getting 60 points, for 190, it does not matter.
but for 189, the more the points the earlier you will be picked up from the pool.


----------



## afr_k

Hello Everyone,

This is my first post. I subumitted my visa application on 1 june and still waiting for CO allocation. No activity as of now.

Any ideas ?

And All the best to everyone .


----------



## sheravanan

Hi Australia40,

I have a question you have applied 12th march but still you are waiting for grant.

Did you ask CO about your delay ?. if yes Please share your experience.

you can see my timeline in above post

Thanks


----------



## icriding

afr_k said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This is my first post. I subumitted my visa application on 1 june and still waiting for CO allocation. No activity as of now.
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> And All the best to everyone .


*Hello afr_k,*

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-12 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## AT65

Hi All 

I applied for 189 on 7th June and now waiting for CO........
I wish Luck and speedy processing for all.

Regards
AT


----------



## AT65

Hi All 

Q: To senior members - Once visa 189 is granted is it mandatory for offshore applicant and his/her family members to enter Australia together ?


As i have applied for Subclass 189 including 2 family members.


----------



## killerbee82

Who's medicals print sheet has the following message on the organize your health link 


------------------- 
Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed. If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered your case.

------------------

Icriding can you help also


----------



## sebinjose

Hi Icriding
At the bottom end of my acknowledgment there is a contact address which shows some adelide address..Does it mean that 'm going to get allocated adelide team or is it common to all....


----------



## sebinjose

HI Icriding
During the processing will they demand tax document?I'h got only salary slips..Will this do?


----------



## anianitha

Andy10 said:


> Hi...
> I m getting the below details on eVisa page.. what does it signify:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> I have already done my medicals though.



Hi Andy,

Can you share your timelines pls


----------



## niravchaku

Hi,

1. Can I upload the same documents which were submitted during Assessment to ACS?
2. Certified/True Copy by CA is considered valid?


----------



## niravchaku

Thanks for the quick reply.

I have one question: I have dependent Parents that are not included in my Visa applications. So, they are non-migrating dependent. Do they have to under go PCC and Health check up?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

My Application status has changed from "IN PROGRESS" to "RECEIVED" is this technical glitch?

I applied Four weeks ago, so I am on the verge of getting a CO assigned for my case..


----------



## icriding

niravchaku said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I have one question: I have dependent Parents that are not included in my Visa applications. So, they are non-migrating dependent. Do they have to under go PCC and Health check up?


*Hello niravchaku,
*
To the best of my knowledge, parents are considered interdependent on each other not their children

A married couple can not be your dependents because they are dependent on each other and not you. 

To include adults on your application as dependents, they need to be fully dependent on you for their needs, housing, food etc.

To the best of my knowledge,

Health examinations and Character Checks (PCC) will also need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, in case they decide to migrate in the future.

*Member of the family unit*

This is generally a partner or dependent child of the family head. It may also include single (unmarried, widowed, separated or divorced) relatives who reside with, and are dependent on, the family head.

*Source:* http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/definitions.htm

Other Forum Members, please provide feedback.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Now, it has changed to "IN PROGRESS" again...photos have disappeared from Medical Referral Letter.


----------



## Immipedia

Rocky Balboa said:


> Now, it has changed to "IN PROGRESS" again...photos have disappeared from Medical Referral Letter.


As I am from IT and Software Engineering background, I can guess that there are some server side maintenance is in progress... getting different error messages and timeouts. May be like earlier, you will find new messages or link as “No health examinations are required for this person”


----------



## anianitha

Rocky Balboa said:


> My Application status has changed from "IN PROGRESS" to "RECEIVED" is this technical glitch?
> 
> I applied Four weeks ago, so I am on the verge of getting a CO assigned for my case..


same case with me


----------



## icriding

These links appear and disappear, possibly when the system undergoes routine maintenance.

I have had the medical link disappear for an entire weekend only to reappear on Monday morning!


----------



## The Marine

Hi there, I'm new to this forum as I just lodged my visa 28th. I was checking my visa status says in progress and just found out that all meds links are active and managed to download the HAP forms. Is this normal? I thought i would need a CO to activate this for me.


----------



## niravchaku

icriding said:


> *Hello niravchaku,
> *
> To the best of my knowledge, parents are considered interdependent on each other not their children
> 
> A married couple can not be your dependents because they are dependent on each other and not you.
> 
> To include adults on your application as dependents, they need to be fully dependent on you for their needs, housing, food etc.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge,
> 
> Health examinations and Character Checks (PCC) will also need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, in case they decide to migrate in the future.
> 
> *Member of the family unit*
> 
> This is generally a partner or dependent child of the family head. It may also include single (unmarried, widowed, separated or divorced) relatives who reside with, and are dependent on, the family head.
> 
> *Source:* Definitions - Family - Visas & Immigration
> 
> Other Forum Members, please provide feedback.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Hi Icriding,

Thanks for the detailed and quick reply.
When I login to online visa application portal, it shows the documents to be attached for my parents as well. So, I was asking about it. In my application also - They are considered as non-migrating dependent.

What should I do now?

Regards,
Niravchaku


----------



## niravchaku

icriding said:


> *Hello niravchaku,
> *
> To the best of my knowledge, parents are considered interdependent on each other not their children
> 
> A married couple can not be your dependents because they are dependent on each other and not you.
> 
> To include adults on your application as dependents, they need to be fully dependent on you for their needs, housing, food etc.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge,
> 
> Health examinations and Character Checks (PCC) will also need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, in case they decide to migrate in the future.
> 
> *Member of the family unit*
> 
> This is generally a partner or dependent child of the family head. It may also include single (unmarried, widowed, separated or divorced) relatives who reside with, and are dependent on, the family head.
> 
> *Source:* Definitions - Family - Visas & Immigration
> 
> Other Forum Members, please provide feedback.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Hi Icriding,

Thanks for the detailed and quick reply.
When I login to online visa application portal, it shows the documents to be attached for my parents as well. So, I was asking about it. In my application also - They are considered as non-migrating dependent.

What should I do now?

Regards,
Niravchaku


----------



## marorpe

*E-business service unavailable*

Hi all,m

I just found this threat, what is great to get in touch with everybody that has also lodged a visa 189 app.

I'm a little worried because I only see "This service is temporarily unavailable. Try again later." when I try to check my application status on ecom.immi.gov.au. This situation has been the same for at least one or two weeks and I don't see any warning about this in the official website, so I'm afraid that something happens to my connection.

Are you experiencing the same problems??

Thank you in advance


----------



## marorpe

*E-business service unavailable*

Hi all,

I just found this threat, what is great to get in touch with everybody that has also lodged a visa 189 app.

I'm a little worried because I only see "This service is temporarily unavailable. Try again later." when I try to check my application status on ecom.immi.gov.au. This situation has been the same for at least one or two weeks and I don't see any warning about this in the official website, so I'm afraid that something happens to my connection.

Are you experiencing the same problems??

Thank you in advance


----------



## icriding

The Marine said:


> Hi there, I'm new to this forum as I just lodged my visa 28th. I was checking my visa status says in progress and just found out that all meds links are active and managed to download the HAP forms. Is this normal? I thought i would need a CO to activate this for me.


*Hello Marine,*

Once you complete your 190 Visa application, you will find a link to Print the "Organize your medicals" letter and undertake the health check.

You can undertake your medicals after printing the letter and organizing a health examination at the recommended Panel Clinic.

Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue and may be affected by processing delays. 

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

If the validity of your Health and character assessments expire, you will required to apply for new Health and character assessments.


For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## icriding

The Marine said:


> Hi there, I'm new to this forum as I just lodged my visa 28th. I was checking my visa status says in progress and just found out that all meds links are active and managed to download the HAP forms. Is this normal? I thought i would need a CO to activate this for me.


*Hello Marine,*

Once you complete your 190 Visa application, you will find a link to Print the "Organize your medicals" letter and undertake the health check.

You can undertake your medicals after printing the letter and organizing a health examination at the recommended Panel Clinic.

Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue and may be affected by processing delays. 

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

If the validity of your Health and character assessments expire, you will required to apply for new Health and character assessments.

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## tanvir360

Rocky Balboa said:


> Now, it has changed to "IN PROGRESS" again...photos have disappeared from Medical Referral Letter.


is there any photo of anyone stated in medical referral letter....????? there is just a box exists for photo .....???


----------



## AT65

Hi Icriding 

Q: Please help on this - Once visa 189 is granted is it mandatory for offshore applicant and his/her family members to enter Australia together ?


As i have applied for Subclass 189 including 2 family members. 

Regards
AT65


----------



## terminator1

marorpe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just found this threat, what is great to get in touch with everybody that has also lodged a visa 189 app.
> 
> I'm a little worried because I only see "This service is temporarily unavailable. Try again later." when I try to check my application status on ecom.immi.gov.au. This situation has been the same for at least one or two weeks and I don't see any warning about this in the official website, so I'm afraid that something happens to my connection.
> 
> Are you experiencing the same problems??
> 
> Thank you in advance


clear your browser history and try again.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

marorpe said:


> hi all,m
> 
> i just found this threat, what is great to get in touch with everybody that has also lodged a visa 189 app.
> 
> I'm a little worried because i only see "this service is temporarily unavailable. Try again later." when i try to check my application status on ecom.immi.gov.au. This situation has been the same for at least one or two weeks and i don't see any warning about this in the official website, so i'm afraid that something happens to my connection.
> 
> Are you experiencing the same problems??
> 
> Thank you in advance


*threat* ???


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

marorpe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just found this threat, what is great to get in touch with everybody that has also lodged a visa 189 app.
> 
> I'm a little worried because I only see "This service is temporarily unavailable. Try again later." when I try to check my application status on ecom.immi.gov.au. This situation has been the same for at least one or two weeks and I don't see any warning about this in the official website, so I'm afraid that something happens to my connection.
> 
> Are you experiencing the same problems??
> 
> Thank you in advance


Well use this url if need to check visa after grant

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/app?actionType=firstPartyQuery

Else u can use ur TRN and pw to login to eVisa page. The url u might be using will be of old application which is not valid for visa 189


----------



## icriding

AT65 said:


> Hi Icriding
> 
> Q: Please help on this - Once visa 189 is granted is it mandatory for offshore applicant and his/her family members to enter Australia together ?
> 
> 
> As i have applied for Subclass 189 including 2 family members.
> 
> Regards
> AT65


*Hello AT65,*

In my opinion, the cost of living in Australia is high and I think it is a good idea for you to go first, arrange suitable accommodation and secure a job before getting your family members over.

Your family members must enter Australia sometime before the initial entry date specified on their visa.

They can also enter and exit Australia freely with a PR visa and can also choose to return to your home country and come back to Australia once you have settled down.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

AT65 said:


> Hi Icriding
> 
> Q: Please help on this - Once visa 189 is granted is it mandatory for offshore applicant and his/her family members to enter Australia together ?
> 
> 
> As i have applied for Subclass 189 including 2 family members.
> 
> Regards
> AT65


As far as i know its not mandatory to enter Australia together, either can enter Australia first.


----------



## icriding

niravchaku said:


> Hi Icriding,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed and quick reply.
> When I login to online visa application portal, it shows the documents to be attached for my parents as well. So, I was asking about it. In my application also - They are considered as non-migrating dependent.
> 
> What should I do now?
> 
> Regards,
> Niravchaku


*Hello Niravchaku,*

If your parents have no intention of migrating to Australia, it would be best if you removed them as dependents in your application.
*
You will need to submit Form 1022: Change in Personal Circumstances. * or *Form 1023:Notification of incorrect answer*

*Examples of a change in circumstances include:*


 new job
 new passport
 new member of your family
 discovery of incorrect information in your application
 change of address or contact details.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## marorpe

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Well use this url if need to check visa after grant
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/app?actionType=firstPartyQuery
> 
> Else u can use ur TRN and pw to login to eVisa page. The url u might be using will be of old application which is not valid for visa 189



My visa is not granted yet. I'm using this url, from immi site:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Is that the correct one?

I also deleted the log, as suggested above. (Not in this threat, but in this thread!!):tongue1:


----------



## monster

icriding said:


> *Hello Monster,*
> 
> If you have not claimed any points for you employment and are still able to meet the point test score of 60 points and receive a State Nominated invite on SkillSelect, you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


thanks for the reply ,
should the CO match up my points with the total claimed in EOI? or with waht I claimed inside the eVisa form.

as per the skillseclect site they say , you gotta provide evidence to the CO for the points you claimed inside EOI.


----------



## monster

nazarwaheed said:


> no it is upto you if you want to claim any points or not. for CO it does not matter.
> He/She will be concerned with only the points you HAVE claimed.
> 
> and as far as you are getting 60 points, for 190, it does not matter.
> but for 189, the more the points the earlier you will be picked up from the pool.



thanks for the reply ,
should the CO match up my points with the total claimed in EOI? or with waht I claimed inside the eVisa form.

as per the skillseclect site they say , you gotta provide evidence to the CO for the points you claimed inside EOI. 

and yep m going for 190.


----------



## killerbee82

tanvir360 said:


> is there any photo of anyone stated in medical referral letter....????? there is just a box exists for photo .....???


No photo for me , and no need to panic most likely it will come back soon system is under maintenance


----------



## icriding

monster said:


> thanks for the reply ,
> should the CO match up my points with the total claimed in EOI? or with waht I claimed inside the eVisa form.
> 
> as per the skillseclect site they say , you gotta provide evidence to the CO for the points you claimed inside EOI.


*Hello monster,*

Your claims on your EOI will be used as part of your visa application if you are invited to apply. You will be required to provide evidence of your claims with your visa application.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

marorpe said:


> My visa is not granted yet. I'm using this url, from immi site:
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> Is that the correct one?
> 
> I also deleted the log, as suggested above. (Not in this threat, but in this thread!!):tongue1:


I think the link u mentioned is for the older visa and not for 189/190.


----------



## terminator1

marorpe said:


> My visa is not granted yet. I'm using this url, from immi site:
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> Is that the correct one?
> 
> I also deleted the log, as suggested above. (Not in this threat, but in this thread!!):tongue1:


use this one
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## JP Mosa

bijoypjob said:


> My CO is BG,he was belong to team 33 then I got mail from him as he is in team 34


How long it took for you to get Kuwait PCC mate?


----------



## balajism

Hey ppl,

Facing a somewhat peculiar problem here..

I'm trying to attach documents on the eVisa page. I can select document type, evidence etc. and choose the file to upload. Once I click 'upload' I can see google chrome show me the uploading progress. Once it reaches 100%, the page refreshes but the file I've uploaded doesn't appear under 'Attachments Provided'   

Is this typical? I've tried clearing cookies, restarting the laptop etc. to no avail.
Should I just wait and try later? Is this a visa system glitch?

Help!


----------



## Immipedia

balajism said:


> Hey ppl,
> 
> Facing a somewhat peculiar problem here..
> 
> I'm trying to attach documents on the eVisa page. I can select document type, evidence etc. and choose the file to upload. Once I click 'upload' I can see google chrome show me the uploading progress. Once it reaches 100%, the page refreshes but the file I've uploaded doesn't appear under 'Attachments Provided'
> 
> Is this typical? I've tried clearing cookies, restarting the laptop etc. to no avail.
> Should I just wait and try later? Is this a visa system glitch?
> 
> Help!


Same thing happening to me when I upload the documents. I am using Internet Explorer 10. I will prefer to wait for 1-2 day to document appear. Then I can upload again if it is not available.


----------



## balajism

Immipedia said:


> Same thing happening to me when I upload the documents. I am using Internet Explorer 10. I will prefer to wait for 1-2 day to document appear. Then I can upload again if it is not available.


From the SkillSelect site:

_Planned system maintenance

Friday 26 July 2013, from 9 pm until 8 am Saturday 27 July 2013 AEST (GMT +10)._

_The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:

eLodgement (eVisa and Citizenship)
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
LEGENDcom.
If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time, please try again after 8 am AEST (GMT +10).

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause._

I suppose the maintenance isn't done yet? Guess we've gotta wait and try later


----------



## AT65

Thank you ...............Icriding & Varma...........


----------



## Andy10

anianitha said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Can you share your timelines pls


Dear Anianitha,

Please find below our timeline:

232414 | VET RECD: 06/02/13 +ve: 08/05/13 | ACT SS: 29/05/13 Approved: 28/06/13 | Visa 190 Lodged 28/06/13 | PCC 12/07/13 | MED 23/07/13; Uploaded: 26/07/13 | CO::ranger: | GRANT::noidea:


----------



## bijoypjob

JP Mosa said:


> How long it took for you to get Kuwait PCC mate?[/QUOT
> 
> 7 weeks


----------



## yamahaneo

icriding said:


> Hello Marine,
> 
> Once you complete your 190 Visa application, you will find a link to Print the "Organize your medicals" letter and undertake the health check.
> 
> You can undertake your medicals after printing the letter and organizing a health examination at the recommended Panel Clinic.
> 
> Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue and may be affected by processing delays.
> 
> Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.
> 
> If the validity of your Health and character assessments expire, you will required to apply for new Health and character assessments.
> 
> For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.
> 
> A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


Hi icriding

Are pcc docs valid for 1 year or 6 months


----------



## marorpe

balajism said:


> Hey ppl,
> 
> Facing a somewhat peculiar problem here..
> 
> I'm trying to attach documents on the eVisa page. I can select document type, evidence etc. and choose the file to upload. Once I click 'upload' I can see google chrome show me the uploading progress. Once it reaches 100%, the page refreshes but the file I've uploaded doesn't appear under 'Attachments Provided'
> 
> Is this typical? I've tried clearing cookies, restarting the laptop etc. to no avail.
> Should I just wait and try later? Is this a visa system glitch?
> 
> Help!


I noticed the same, but it was just a refreshing problem, I mean, after adding a second document I could see the first one in the list of provided documents.
Besides, I had some problems when selecting the items from the checklist, so I had to select the menu in the right side in order to be able of attaching documents.


----------



## marorpe

terminatar1 said:


> use this one
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


No way, I just retrieve a blank page...

I checked again the original url and it's the one that can be found in the current immi site fir gsm online lodged applications...


----------



## rahul897

ranjith47 said:


> Josh Machine, The question was for everyone. So we all kinda know the documents to upload for a more satisfactory view by the DIAC. We have iceriding and others who have given a list of documents to upload. And I normally end up uploading some document almost everyday.
> But I have now ended up with around 26-27 documents while not claiming dependents and work experience.
> I cant find anymore documents to upload. Im doing this so the Case officers would have almost all forms of evidence to process my application so they are satisfied.
> Im hoping this strategy works for the better.


hi ,medibank sent my meds eletronically to diac on 3rd june,after these many weeks on evisa i get message
The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for


i submitted thru agent ,,no contact from CO also,since submitting meds
any idea wats going on and wat does above mesage mean,i got hard copies by post so basically my meds r clear


----------



## ivetka233

Any CO today? I will ring immigratium what happening to my case in couple of hours, will see...wish me luck. Otherwise have all a great day!


----------



## Shafqat Baig

yamahaneo said:


> Hi icriding
> 
> Are pcc docs valid for 1 year or 6 months


Yes PCC and Medical both are valid for 1 yea..


----------



## JP Mosa

bijoypjob said:


> JP Mosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long it took for you to get Kuwait PCC mate?[/QUOT
> 
> 7 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning to apply from Kuwait embassy in New Delhi.........I am getting
> My fingerprints certified by local police station......is it ok?
Click to expand...


----------



## hrwong

Hi all,

I just joined the forum so please be nice  I also would like to say thanks to people who have been contributing so much to fellow expats, particularly incriding who has been giving such detailed and helpful answers 

I applied for 189 on 23 May and I still havent heard from CO. I called up immi in the 8th week and was told that I was assigned to team 6 Adelaide. I emailed them to check my progress last week but havent got any reply. Is there anything else I can do besides waiting? I think its rare that May applicants still havent got contacted by CO?

Thanks..


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Mates,

Today my evisa page shows:

"No health examinations are required for this person -------- (*my spouse and child*).
*In my case* “Organize your health examinations” still exists.

What is the significance of it?
Has my medical examination been referred?

Please give your valuable opinion?


----------



## hassankakh

rahul897 said:


> hi ,medibank sent my meds eletronically to diac on 3rd june,after these many weeks on evisa i get message
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for
> 
> 
> i submitted thru agent ,,no contact from CO also,since submitting meds
> any idea wats going on and wat does above mesage mean,i got hard copies by post so basically my meds r clear


Hi I contacted my case office re this, She said, she has not seen this message before and basically advised me this is nothing to worry abour:clap2:


----------



## frodo12

hrwong said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just joined the forum so please be nice  I also would like to say thanks to people who have been contributing so much to fellow expats, particularly incriding who has been giving such detailed and helpful answers
> 
> I applied for 189 on 23 May and I still havent heard from CO. I called up immi in the 8th week and was told that I was assigned to team 6 Adelaide. I emailed them to check my progress last week but havent got any reply. Is there anything else I can do besides waiting? I think its rare that May applicants still havent got contacted by CO?
> 
> Thanks..


Same here. No email from CO so far. However this isn't unexpected as a CO will contact an applicant only if he / she requires a document. In my scenario, I had front loaded all necessary documents. Unfortunately status messages displayed on eVisa page are unreliable and confusing to say the least. Hence I am planning to ring up DIAC to get my CO's email address, and then contact him to check if he is waiting on me for something or not.


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Mates,

We went under medical examination of 12th July. Then evisa page showed all tests completed for each person for last 10 days.

Today my evisa page shows:

"No health examinations are required for this person -------- (my spouse and child).
In my case “Organize your health examinations” still exists.

What is the significance of it?
Has my medical examination been referred?

Please give your valuable opinion?
•


----------



## terminator1

i did a small mistake when i applied for evisa. 
instead of mentioning the position i occupied at my employer's, i mentioned the occupational skill code. please tell me what to do now. will it have any kind of negative effect.
Thanks much.


----------



## frodo12

josh.machine said:


> I am also getting the same message, my results were uploaded by the hospital on 21st July. But strange thing is that my wife and daughter who are yet to undergo the medicals are also getting the same message.


Exactly the same as Colombo. Does this mean our medicals were cleared ?


----------



## hrwong

frodo12 said:


> Same here. No email from CO so far. However this isn't unexpected as a CO will contact an applicant only if he / she requires a document. In my scenario, I had front loaded all necessary documents. Unfortunately status messages displayed on eVisa page are unreliable and confusing to say the least. Hence I am planning to ring up DIAC to get my CO's email address, and then contact him to check if he is waiting on me for something or not.


Thanks for your sharing frodo12. In my case my CO will need to contact me as I have yet to provide my police check. It just feels awful to have such long wait when I see most people get their CO email in a month. 

I saw people saying there was some delays in May/June applicants due to some reasons (some say vacation; some say moving office)? I am confused. I just hope that I am not missing anything significant in the application.

BTW I havent done my medical as I did it once in December 2012 for another application which I later withdrew from. It was a full medical check up so I am hoping the CO will use that results. Someone please point out if there is not feasible..

Thanks..


----------



## terminator1

hrwong said:


> Thanks for your sharing frodo12. In my case my CO will need to contact me as I have yet to provide my police check. It just feels awful to have such long wait when I see most people get their CO email in a month.
> 
> I saw people saying there was some delays in May/June applicants due to some reasons (some say vacation; some say moving office)? I am confused. I just hope that I am not missing anything significant in the application.
> 
> BTW I havent done my medical as I did it once in December 2012 for another application which I later withdrew from. It was a full medical check up so I am hoping the CO will use that results. Someone please point out if there is not feasible..
> 
> Thanks..


if it is more than 6 months old, CO may ask you to go for it again.


----------



## rs100

Dear Mates,

today i seen mentioned information on evisa page & organise your medical link is disabled.

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


what it means ? is it medical auto clear ?

rgds//Raj


----------



## josh.machine

One clarification guys, i have got my wifes 10th certificate translated as it was in Hindi and notarized. What i did not notice while uploading was a silly mistake the translator has done. At the end of the College name at the top in the original marksheet is written the states name the syllabyus belongs to eg <State Board>, <State Name>. 
The translator has somehow made it as <State Board>, <State Name>, <Irrelevant City Name>
Now should i ignore this small error or should i rectify the document and reupload?


----------



## ranjith47

ivetka233 said:


> Any CO today? I will ring immigratium what happening to my case in couple of hours, will see...wish me luck. Otherwise have all a great day!


Hmmm it's a headache with DIAC isn't it ?! Let us know what they say ... They keep giving standard responses and not much info. Bit they're always polite , so atleast that's good .


----------



## hrwong

terminatar1 said:


> if it is more than 6 months old, CO may ask you to go for it again.


Oh thats not good to hear. I saw this is on the website:

"How long is my health clearance valid for?

Your health clearance is usually valid for 12 months.

If you are asked to sign a health undertaking, your health clearance is valid for six months."

Does that mean I can reuse the results? Or is it up to the CO?


----------



## Vijay24

Tomorrow it will be 5 weeks since I lodged my application with every document (PCC and Meds too)

Should I call DIAC and check out if I have any CO assigned or should I wait till next week?


----------



## Vikas2013

Vijay24 said:


> Tomorrow it will be 5 weeks since I lodged my application with every document (PCC and Meds too)
> 
> Should I call DIAC and check out if I have any CO assigned or should I wait till next week?


Yes vijay should....i just did and immi said i have CO from 25july.
I applied on 24june.my RMS still doesnt know i got CO


----------



## Vijay24

Vikas2013 said:


> Yes 7 should....i just did and immi said i have CO from 25july.
> I applied on 24june.my RMS still doesnt know i got CO


Sure


----------



## josephjt

rs100 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> today i seen mentioned information on evisa page & organise your medical link is disabled.
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> 
> what it means ? is it medical auto clear ?
> 
> rgds//Raj



When did you submit your meds ?


----------



## josephjt

I am seeing the same status many are seeing on my evisa page.

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

Did anyone get any confirmation if this means the medicals are cleared or just another glitch after the website upgrade.


----------



## Vijay24

Still no CO assigned :|. But my medicals are uploaded as per operator's update.


----------



## kish199

*CO*

how does it help if we know our CO
can we expedite our process


----------



## Australia1

yes. it means all your medicals have been cleared. Confirmed through my CO.


----------



## serrafina

*489*

Is there a thread for 489 visa?


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Still no CO assigned :|. But my medicals are uploaded as per operator's update.


May be assigned but not contacted with you as you uploaded all docs beforehand. You will get direct Grant! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cprem79

Australia1 said:


> yes. it means all your medicals have been cleared. Confirmed through my CO.


Because both my wife and my medicals were referred.
But from yesterday, Iam getting this status against both, my wife and me.
If you got a direct confirmation from your CO on this status specifically, then I would be relaxed a bit.


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> May be assigned but not contacted with you as you uploaded all docs beforehand. You will get direct Grant! :fingerscrossed:


Hopefully mate. But operator said no CO yet. If that is true it may take a month more to get that golden mail cos once CO is assigned, he may take time to verify and process


----------



## besthar

*Query*

Hi Seniors,

Wish to check with you guys ... 'If we can use one IELTS score while applying for SS and another IELTS Score (with better score) when applying to DIAC for Visa'.

The logic behind the same :

My job only requires me to posses IELTS 6.0 Overall and with this IELTS score I can just scrape through with 60 points ... However, i wish not to take any chances when I apply to DIAC for Visa (as I fear they may trim my 8 years of experience to 6 or 5 years). And then my points would reduce.

My next IELTS test is on 29th August where I hope to improvise to 7 or 8 overall ... So,In the mean time can I proceed for the current IELTS score for EOI and SS sponsorship to save that 6 weeks of wait time ???


----------



## kish199

*CO*

how does it help if we know our CO
can we expedite our process


----------



## Vijay24

kish199 said:


> how does it help if we know our CO
> can we expedite our process


Just for our information.


----------



## terminator1

terminatar1 said:


> i did a small mistake when i applied for evisa.
> instead of mentioning the position i occupied at my employer's, i mentioned the occupational skill code. please tell me what to do now. will it have any kind of negative effect.
> Thanks much.


waiting for a reply.


----------



## josh.machine

josh.machine said:


> One clarification guys, i have got my wifes 10th certificate translated as it was in Hindi and notarized. What i did not notice while uploading was a silly mistake the translator has done. At the end of the College name at the top in the original marksheet is written the states name the syllabyus belongs to eg <State Board>, <State Name>.
> The translator has somehow made it as <State Board>, <State Name>, <Irrelevant City Name>
> Now should i ignore this small error or should i rectify the document and reupload?


Any clue?


----------



## Cmk2014

If we know CO is assigned and the documents submitted by us are all correct and we can be assured of our grants. I guess CO will get in touch if there are any pending d


----------



## Ani.pepe

Hello Seniors please help,

I was staying in the Philippines for 2 years hence i would need a PCC for Manila as well, the catch is I have a pCC which i had done when I was in the Philippines however after obtaining this clearance i came back to India after 6 months of receiving the clearance now it has expired do I need to get a fresh clearance. 

Also my wife was on a visit visa does she need to get a PCC for Manila as well.

Please advice...


----------



## mayankp

terminatar1 said:


> i digged out the link...
> here it is
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0
> 
> thanks.


Hi Terminatar....Sorry if I am missing anything, can you please tell me the data shown in excel of the above link are of which candidates? any specific purpose for the same? because I cannot find my name there.


----------



## terminator1

mayankp said:


> Hi Terminatar....Sorry if I am missing anything, can you please tell me the data shown in excel of the above link are of which candidates? any specific purpose for the same? because I cannot find my name there.


these are the people who lodged their visa application with DAIC. This data will help in finding patterns such as CO's allocation date, and the time taken to grant visa. 
your name will not be there unless you have manually entered your details in this doc.


----------



## Cmk2014

PCC is generally valid for an year. If the doc is expired you need to get a fresh PCC. If your wife's stay in Manila was less than 12 months, no need for a PCC.


----------



## Ani.pepe

Well she stayed in manila with me but was on a tourist visa and kept travelling back and forth to India every six months.. hence i was wondering if she would need a PCC


----------



## Cmk2014

Don't forget to update in Form 80 for your wife if the trip is within the last 10 years.


----------



## mayankp

terminatar1 said:


> these are the people who lodged their visa application with DAIC. This data will help in finding patterns such as CO's allocation date, and the time taken to grant visa.
> your name will not be there unless you have manually entered your details in this doc.


Thanks for clarification.


----------



## Ani.pepe

Yes I would do that.. its a task to get the PCC from another country !!!


----------



## Vijay24

Cmk2014 said:


> If we know CO is assigned and the documents submitted by us are all correct and we can be assured of our grants. I guess CO will get in touch if there are any pending d


We both uploaded docs on same week. Mine is 26th June and meds on 19th July


----------



## besthar

guys ... can someone help me with my query in previous page ...


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Mates,

We went under medical examination of 12th July. Then evisa page showed all tests completed for each person for last 10 days.

Today my evisa page shows:

"No health examinations are required for this person -------- (*my spouse and child*).
*In my case *“Organize your health examinations” still exists.

What is the significance of it?
Has my medical examination been referred?

Please give your valuable opinion?


----------



## Vijay24

besthar said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Wish to check with you guys ... 'If we can use one IELTS score while applying for SS and another IELTS Score (with better score) when applying to DIAC for Visa'.
> 
> The logic behind the same :
> 
> My job only requires me to posses IELTS 6.0 Overall and with this IELTS score I can just scrape through with 60 points ... However, i wish not to take any chances when I apply to DIAC for Visa (as I fear they may trim my 8 years of experience to 6 or 5 years). And then my points would reduce.
> 
> My next IELTS test is on 29th August where I hope to improvise to 7 or 8 overall ... So,In the mean time can I proceed for the current IELTS score for EOI and SS sponsorship to save that 6 weeks of wait time ???


I guess you can use. However I am not sure. Please check Bangalore Applicants topic and post there. You will get a reply. Also join us for next meet.


----------



## cprem79

Dear T34 mates,

Got the Visa Grant today!
Thank you all for your support...
Will keep in touch though...
Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~

Good luck to everyone out there...


----------



## cprem79

Dear 189 mates,

Got the Visa Grant today!
Thank you all for your support...
Will keep in touch...
Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~

Good luck to everyone out there...


----------



## cprem79

Dear 190 mates,

Got the Visa Grant today!
Thank you all for your support...
Guess Iam the first grant of this week
Will keep in touch...
Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~

Good luck to everyone out there...


----------



## terminator1

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


yayy! so you got it... congrats..
cprem: can you please look into my query. :-/


----------



## sre375

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congrats man, good luck on your move. Keep us posted.


----------



## Vijay24

Share your timeline pla


----------



## niha

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congrats....


----------



## mayankp

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congratulations man.....lane: soon


----------



## cprem79

Vijay24 said:


> Share your timeline pla


hi Vijay24,

my timeline is in my signature.


----------



## Vijay24

cprem79 said:


> hi Vijay24,
> 
> my timeline is in my signature.


Oh. I am unable to see from mobile. Anyways congrats. All the best


----------



## rs100

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


congrats dear....


----------



## josephjt

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


That is great news!! Congrats!!


----------



## rs100

josephjt said:


> When did you submit your meds ?


for me & kid- 28 June
for wife:- 19 July


----------



## mirza_755

cprem79 said:


> Dear T34 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch though...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congrats mate. You are really a helpful guy and we hope you will input your valuable comments in future. Best of luck in Australian life ..............


----------



## surinsin

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congrats mate...So finally some good news for 189 seekers....All the best for your future.

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## icriding

terminatar1 said:


> i did a small mistake when i applied for evisa.
> instead of mentioning the position i occupied at my employer's, i mentioned the occupational skill code. please tell me what to do now. will it have any kind of negative effect.
> Thanks much.


*Hello terminatar1,*

*
You will need to submit Form 1023:Notification of incorrect answer*

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## mithu93ku

cprem79 said:


> Dear 190 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Guess Iam the first grant of this week
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congrats Mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Gurpreethm

cprem79 said:


> Dear 190 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Guess Iam the first grant of this week
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congrats man,


----------



## terminator1

icriding said:


> *Hello terminatar1,*
> 
> *
> You will need to submit Form 1023:Notification of incorrect answer*
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


thanks much icriding. 
as per your knowledge, will it have any kind of negative effect?


----------



## icriding

terminatar1 said:


> thanks much icriding.
> as per your knowledge, will it have any kind of negative effect?


If it was a genuine mistake, No of course not!


----------



## terminator1

icriding said:


> If it was a genuine mistake, No of course not!


Thanks. i overlooked it when i submitted the application.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> how does it help if we know our CO
> can we expedite our process


Not at all! Its all byproduct of impatience..It doesnt help. Play the waiting game like a real MAN.


----------



## usman.shahid

saintkamy said:


> Mate already have emailed twice n got two replies:
> 
> First mail
> I can confirm that your health examinations have been received by the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (as per the advice on the eVisa portal) but you will need to contact your visa application case officer for further information and/or an update on the status of your medicals.
> 
> 
> Second mail
> The health case for client: ##### - HAP ID:###### – the health case has been completed and submitted by the Panel Clinic. The examinations are now with Global health for further processing.
> 
> but why both meds are still un processed we have no clue whats wrong with our health.
> N I have emailed my CO asking the status but no reply, im not pushing him n be an sweet angel


What did ur CO said when she contacted you on 18 July ? Are you hoping for grant anytime soon?


----------



## icriding

besthar said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Wish to check with you guys ... 'If we can use one IELTS score while applying for SS and another IELTS Score (with better score) when applying to DIAC for Visa'.
> 
> The logic behind the same :
> 
> My job only requires me to posses IELTS 6.0 Overall and with this IELTS score I can just scrape through with 60 points ... However, i wish not to take any chances when I apply to DIAC for Visa (as I fear they may trim my 8 years of experience to 6 or 5 years). And then my points would reduce.
> 
> My next IELTS test is on 29th August where I hope to improvise to 7 or 8 overall ... So,In the mean time can I proceed for the current IELTS score for EOI and SS sponsorship to save that 6 weeks of wait time ???


*Hello besthar,*

You can *edit *your submitted EOI *prior to receiving an invite* through SkillSelect.

But if you alter details that results in a *change in your points score*, then your effective date of submission of EOI would change to date when you made these changes.

189 invites are sent out on the 1st and 3rd Monday of each month and are based on points that you have claimed - applicant with highest points are *invited first*. For applicants with equal number of points, EOIs with earlier dates of effect *are invited before *later dates.

190 invites through a State or territory Nomination by via SkillSelect means that you will be issued an invitation to apply for a visa *as soon as you are nominated*, rather than *having to wait *for a scheduled invitation round to take place.

Since you are considering State Nomination, updating your EOI with an improved IELTS score should not be an issue.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## mirza_755

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have undergone medical test a week ago.
> Just now I found out that information on the eVisa form has changed.
> 
> previously it was "*Organise your health examinations*"
> 
> Now it is "No health examinations are required for this person for this Visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> Please provide your valuable advice.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX



My medical was referred and cleared as confirmed by my CO on 1st may. But after 1st July, earlier links again disappeared and I was confused. This comments mentioned that submitted applicant have cleared their medical.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

cprem79 said:


> Dear 190 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Guess Iam the first grant of this week
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...



You did it Prem, eventually you got victorious. You were a great help in the forum. Like IcRiding please keep posting in the forum and remain active to help clear our doubts until we receive a Grant. then we will continue the trend...To all those who get Grants, Please dont disapper from the forum.. We need you


----------



## Rocky Balboa

besthar said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Wish to check with you guys ... 'If we can use one IELTS score while applying for SS and another IELTS Score (with better score) when applying to DIAC for Visa'.
> 
> The logic behind the same :
> 
> My job only requires me to posses IELTS 6.0 Overall and with this IELTS score I can just scrape through with 60 points ... However, i wish not to take any chances when I apply to DIAC for Visa (as I fear they may trim my 8 years of experience to 6 or 5 years). And then my points would reduce.
> 
> My next IELTS test is on 29th August where I hope to improvise to 7 or 8 overall ... So,In the mean time can I proceed for the current IELTS score for EOI and SS sponsorship to save that 6 weeks of wait time ???


I think the information you feed in your EOI application should match with the eVisa application. However, you may update your EOI applicaiton until it has been approved, better scores, marital status, etc....check with others still


----------



## icriding

mirza_755 said:


> My medical was referred and cleared as confirmed by my CO on 1st may. But after 1st July, earlier links again disappeared and I was confused. This comments mentioned that submitted applicant have cleared their medical.


*Hello mirza_755,*

This means that the Results of your Health Examinations have now been received by the DIAC and *may have been finalized.*

You may also receive the following update:

*Health Case Status*

This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.

Examinations required for this visa application

501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system. 

Hope this information helps.
*
All the best with your application.

Cheers

Icriding 
*


----------



## balajism

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congrats man! You deserve it what with your detailed and patient replies to everyone's queries!

:clap2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Any other Grants for the day? Prem has started the week with a sweet grant? This is the final week of the first month of new fiscal year? CO's must be working really hard..Expect more grants and CO allocation this week...My fourth week will be over tomorrow, hope i hear something this week..PLAY THE WAITING GAME


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> You did it Prem, eventually you got victorious. You were a great help in the forum. Like IcRiding please keep posting in the forum and remain active to help clear our doubts until we receive a Grant. then we will continue the trend...To all those who get Grants, Please dont disapper from the forum.. We need you


Balboa is right


----------



## raminbdjp

cprem79 said:


> Dear 190 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Guess Iam the first grant of this week
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congratulations!!!
I wish your prosperous life in Australia.
Also thanks a lot for your advice and suggestions.


----------



## mithu93ku

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congrats Mate! Don't disappear from the forum as we are expecting your valuable sharing.
Wishing a nice future in OZ. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## arun8420

cprem79 said:


> Dear T34 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch though...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## bjtamuli

Rocky Balboa said:


> Any other Grants for the day? Prem has started the week with a sweet grant? This is the final week of the first month of new fiscal year? CO's must be working really hard..Expect more grants and CO allocation this week...My fourth week will be over tomorrow, hope i hear something this week..PLAY THE WAITING GAME


I have got the GRANT email today morning. Its 190 and for South Australia. Lodged on 31st May and medical -12July, PCC-23rd July, Additional documents uploaded on 27th July.

Bhaskar


----------



## megha1704

Congratssss

megha


----------



## Razaqng

cprem79 said:


> Dear T34 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch though...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congrats cprem,at last it came.Wish you success in your future endeavor in Auzzie.Cheers:clap2:


----------



## cprem79

Thank you all for your congratulatory messages...
I have no idea of leaving this forum...
Prem will always be your neighbour around~


----------



## saintkamy

usman.shahid said:


> What did ur CO said when she contacted you on 18 July ? Are you hoping for grant anytime soon?


CO only asked for evidence of health for me n my wife


----------



## cprem79

Thank you all for your congratulatory messages...
I have no idea of leaving this forum...
Prem will always be your neighbour around~


----------



## venkat_557

Hi Friends,

I want to share my happy news with all of you that i got the 190 visa grant letter. The state is NSW. 

I got enormous information from this forum. Its my honour to share this information here.

I am planning to start in the month of september. If anybody is on the same lines please join me with you.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

bjtamuli said:


> I have got the GRANT email today morning. Its 190 and for South Australia. Lodged on 31st May and medical -12July, PCC-23rd July, Additional documents uploaded on 27th July.
> 
> Bhaskar


OMG..Bhaskar, You were also a great help to me for lodging SS application to South Australia. I am really happy for you man..Wishing you a nice journey..I hope we can meet up in Adelaide thats where my brother lives..However, I will be flying next year if granted with a PR visa...

what were the additional documents? Did you hear from CO..please explain in details..


----------



## samkalu

cprem79 said:


> Thank you all for your congratulatory messages...
> I have no idea of leaving this forum...
> Prem will always be your neighbour around~


All the very best.


----------



## rahu

guys i have a q:

while filling the form i got the following:

Non-migrating dependent family members.

what should i write here. i have a mom who is retired. father died years ago. mom lives with my elder brother.
should i say yes??


----------



## Rocky Balboa

venkat_557 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I want to share my happy news with all of you that i got the 190 visa grant letter. The state is NSW.
> 
> I got enormous information from this forum. Its my honour to share this information here.
> 
> I am planning to start in the month of september. If anybody is on the same lines please join me with you.


WOw Venkat,

What a way to start the final week of the first month of a new fiscal year with THREE CONSECUTIVE GRANTS..Lucky Monday..have a nicelane:


----------



## saintkamy

bjtamuli said:


> I have got the GRANT email today morning. Its 190 and for South Australia. Lodged on 31st May and medical -12July, PCC-23rd July, Additional documents uploaded on 27th July.
> 
> Bhaskar


Mate any timeline for how long your meds took? Im asking as im almost week behind you in everything


----------



## killerbee82

Any one with 23 June or later lodge date got a CO? Yet


----------



## Rocky Balboa

No..but you should expect a Grant this week..Lucky Monday..already three Grants today..Who knows you join the Grant Club this week...


----------



## killerbee82

Hope you are right!!!!!! 
Lol


----------



## usman.shahid

saintkamy said:


> CO only asked for evidence of health for me n my wife


How much time is 190 visa taking these days for Pakistanis?


----------



## mithu93ku

bjtamuli said:


> I have got the GRANT email today morning. Its 190 and for South Australia. Lodged on 31st May and medical -12July, PCC-23rd July, Additional documents uploaded on 27th July.
> 
> Bhaskar


Congrats Bhaskar! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Visa is processed irregardless of caste, creed, ethnicity, gender or nationality.. Generally, if everything is complete, expect a grant within 7-10 weeks..The allocated timeframe is 6 months if the medical case gets referred and other processing delays, or security checks etc.


----------



## mithu93ku

venkat_557 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I want to share my happy news with all of you that i got the 190 visa grant letter. The state is NSW.
> 
> I got enormous information from this forum. Its my honour to share this information here.
> 
> I am planning to start in the month of september. If anybody is on the same lines please join me with you.


Congrats venkat_557! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## marorpe

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...



Congrats!!
Keep us posted!!

Best of luck in Oz!!!:clap2:


----------



## saintkamy

usman.shahid said:


> How much time is 190 visa taking these days for Pakistanis?


Same as anyone else around 6-7 weeks. Meds are the only bottleneck currently so have meds done as soon as possible. N put info in your signature


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

cprem79 said:


> Thank you all for your congratulatory messages...
> I have no idea of leaving this forum...
> Prem will always be your neighbour around~


lane:lane::clap2:lane:lane:

Congrats buddy. The forum members are really blessed to have someone senior like you and will always look for your important inputs for their applications. :clap2:

:focus: Which city you are planning to move to and also your ANZ code.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## usman.shahid

saintkamy said:


> Same as anyone else around 6-7 weeks. Meds are the only bottleneck currently so have meds done as soon as possible. N put info in your signature


Have you applied from Pakistan? Are you offshore applicant? Actually I have applied for 189 visa but its taking too long as compared to 190. So planning to apply for 190 as well


----------



## Rocky Balboa

usman.shahid said:


> Have you applied from Pakistan? Are you offshore applicant? Actually I have applied for 189 visa but its taking too long as compared to 190. So planning to apply for 190 as well


Please post your timeline if you expect a concrete answer...To everyone, Please Edit/update/insert your signature with respective timeline outlining the whole application processing history


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Please post your timeline if you expect a concrete answer...To everyone, Please Edit/update/insert your signature with respective timeline outlining the whole application processing history


Dear Rocky Balboa, done!


----------



## rs100

Hi Abhishek,

whether any change on your evisa portal regarding your medicals ??

rgds//Raj


----------



## ssaditya

pls help me hw to claim points for australian studies coz acs assessment letter says my masters which i did in australia is not closely related to my nominated occupation analyst programmer and my bachelors which i did in india is suitable for the nominated occupation anlayst programmer but i did both this degrees in major computing my doubt is whether this assesment will impact on my five points which i am claiming for my australian studies 
as per the rules i can claim five points for related occupation studies australia and my occupation is related to my nominated occupation as both of them are in computer field but this assessment letter states my masters is not closely related to it so m really scared and tensed

thanks


----------



## cprem79

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> lane:lane::clap2:lane:lane:
> 
> Congrats buddy. The forum members are really blessed to have someone senior like you and will always look for your important inputs for their applications. :clap2:
> 
> :focus: Which city you are planning to move to and also your ANZ code.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhishek


Thank you Abhishek,

I didn't plan anything yet for moving.
Hopefully to Victoria or NSW...
If not, then it should be WA.
Everything depends on where I can get a job for an Instrumentation & Control Engineer's post...
My ANZ code is 233513 (Plant or Production Engineer)


----------



## marorpe

cprem79 said:


> Thank you Abhishek,
> 
> I didn't plan anything yet for moving.
> Hopefully to Victoria or NSW...
> If not, then it should be WA.
> Everything depends on where I can get a job for an InstrumHientation & Control Engineer's post...
> My ANZ code is 233513 (Plant or Production Engineer)


Hi!
How are you planning to get a job? From overseas before thinking where to land? Going there in your own for a while? Moving there with the family, something temporarily and then trying to get interviews...?


----------



## Vijay24

killerbee82 said:


> Any one with 23 June or later lodge date got a CO? Yet



I lodged on June-26th. Waiting for CO's email and Grant


----------



## cprem79

marorpe said:


> Hi!
> How are you planning to get a job? From overseas before thinking where to land? Going there in your own for a while? Moving there with the family, something temporarily and then trying to get interviews...?


I have a contract now with my current company till 15th Nov this year.
Until then I will search for a job from offshore.
If still Iam unable to do that, I will make a research where the job for my profile is in demand and land there probably next year.
I have a friend in NSW who may also help me.
First I will go there alone and search a job.
By God's grace, if I get one then will move my wife and her things along.


----------



## icriding

ssaditya said:


> pls help me hw to claim points for australian studies coz acs assessment letter says my masters which i did in australia is not closely related to my nominated occupation analyst programmer and my bachelors which i did in india is suitable for the nominated occupation anlayst programmer but i did both this degrees in major computing my doubt is whether this assesment will impact on my five points which i am claiming for my australian studies
> as per the rules i can claim five points for related occupation studies australia and my occupation is related to my nominated occupation as both of them are in computer field but this assessment letter states my masters is not closely related to it so m really scared and tensed
> 
> thanks



*Hello ssaditya,*

To be awarded points for the Australian Study requirement *you must have completed *one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award by an Australian educational institution as a result of a course or courses *closely related *to your nominated skilled occupation.

*
Please refer to the Summary of Criteria Required for a Suitable ICT Skills Assessment Result *

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

If you meet the criteria, you may apply for a Review, Appeal & Revalidation

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## OZHope

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## usman.shahid

Rocky Balboa said:


> Please post your timeline if you expect a concrete answer...To everyone, Please Edit/update/insert your signature with respective timeline outlining the whole application processing history


How to add timeline in our signature? please tell me how to set signature...where is that option?


----------



## icriding

usman.shahid said:


> How to add timeline in our signature? please tell me how to set signature...where is that option?


*Hello usman.shahid,*

You can set and change your signature, avatar and profile picture in the User Control Panel. Go to the Member Navigation tab on the right hand side.

*Icriding*


----------



## usman.shahid

Rocky Balboa said:


> Please post your timeline if you expect a concrete answer...To everyone, Please Edit/update/insert your signature with respective timeline outlining the whole application processing history


done


----------



## surinsin

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Can you please let me know the initials of your CO as I have also been assigned CO from T34. I never found his intials anywhere.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

usman.shahid said:


> done


Man, did you check me signature..we scored same IELTS band score, applied for eVisa on the same date. Did PCC & Medicals on the same date as well...Is this accidental?

Do we get CO assigned on the same date as well? Do we get Grant on the same day..lets check:fingerscrossed:

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## killerbee82

Vijay24 said:


> I lodged on June-26th. Waiting for CO's email and Grant


Good luck to you, your meds cleared?


----------



## Vijay24

killerbee82 said:


> Good luck to you, your meds cleared?


Yea. Even that reports are with DIAC, today I spoke to a representative, she said even my medical reports are in the system


----------



## killerbee82

cprem79 said:


> Dear 190 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Guess Iam the first grant of this week
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


When were your meds referred?


----------



## josh.machine

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congratsss and all the best, thanks for all your help in the past.


----------



## Vikas2013

killerbee82 said:


> Any one with 23 June or later lodge date got a CO? Yet


Yes.i applied on 24june...got CO on 25july.i called immigration yestetday they said i hav CO


----------



## marorpe

terminatar1 said:


> use this one
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Wonderful!!!!!
It works!!!:clap2:


----------



## killerbee82

Vikas2013 said:


> Yes.i applied on 24june...got CO on 25july.i called immigration yestetday they said i hav CO


So after your co is allocated does the status on Ur uploaded docs change from received to met or trim or anything?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vikas2013 said:


> Yes.i applied on 24june...got CO on 25july.i called immigration yestetday they said i hav CO


Mr. Vikas, would you mind sharing your timeline..Its mandatory for everyone..its my order

Its a good news..you got a CO within 4 weeks..which gives me hope that i may get one tomorrow..i complete 4 weeks tomorrow.

Go to USER CP, YOUR CONTROL PANEL on the left, SETTING OPTIONS, Edit your signature, Preview signature and Post your timeline


----------



## Hyd786

Vikas2013 said:


> Yes.i applied on 24june...got CO on 25july.i called immigration yestetday they said i hav CO


Vikas,

Where is your CO from?? And what are his Initials?


----------



## ivetka233

cprem79 said:


> Thank you all for your congratulatory messages...
> I have no idea of leaving this forum...
> Prem will always be your neighbour around~




All the best in life, this is your lucky week..enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## cprem79

surinsin said:


> Can you please let me know the initials of your CO as I have also been assigned CO from T34. I never found his intials anywhere.


My first CO was BH who contacted me on 5th June...
My second CO was AM who contacted me on 17th July...

Both were gorgeous ladies, I guess


----------



## marorpe

marorpe said:


> Wonderful!!!!!
> It works!!!:clap2:


OMG!!!
Checking my visa processing status I've seen that I'm already requested to send the medical reports, while I was waiting to be told my email!! So I don't know anything about any CO but I have to send meds. Is this typical?


----------



## dejumotalks

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


COngrats Cprem, very well deserved. You've been a huge resource.

Just want to confirm, when was ur medicals referred and were you asked to do any additional test if any, When did u upload test results.

BR,

Dej


----------



## rahu

guys pls help me to fillup the visa app. i am kinda confused at these questions:

when i submitted my eoi i wrote the following:

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future
application? No

i am still unmerried and lost my father years ago. i have my mom alive and she lives with my elder brother.

so right now i have a elder brother (and his family) + my mom.

so what should i write as answer to the bellow q (in the visa app)

Non-migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

if yes then whom should be added to the list (bro or mom or both)??
thanks in adv


----------



## icriding

rahu said:


> guys pls help me to fillup the visa app. i am kinda confused at these questions:
> 
> when i submitted my eoi i wrote the following:
> 
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future
> application? No
> 
> i am still unmerried and lost my father years ago. i have my mom alive and she lives with my elder brother.
> 
> so right now i have a elder brother (and his family) + my mom.
> 
> so what should i write as answer to the bellow q (in the visa app)
> 
> Non-migrating dependent family members
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> if yes then whom should be added to the list (bro or mom or both)??
> thanks in adv


*Hello rahu,*

"Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?" *NO*

To include adults on your application as dependents, they need to be fully dependent on you for their needs, housing, food etc.

To the best of my knowledge,

Health examinations and Character Checks (PCC) will also need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, in case they decide to migrate in the future.

*Member of the family unit*

This is generally a partner or dependent child of the family head. It may also include single (unmarried, widowed, separated or divorced) relatives who reside with, and are dependent on, the family head.

*Source:* Definitions - Family - Visas & Immigration

Other Forum Members, please provide feedback.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Gurpreethm

Any one else whos medical link is disappear


----------



## surinsin

cprem79 said:


> My first CO was BH who contacted me on 5th June...
> My second CO was AM who contacted me on 17th July...
> 
> Both were gorgeous ladies, I guess


Cool...Mine CO initials are ML..Anyone with same CO please.


----------



## bjtamuli

Rocky Balboa said:


> OMG..Bhaskar, You were also a great help to me for lodging SS application to South Australia. I am really happy for you man..Wishing you a nice journey..I hope we can meet up in Adelaide thats where my brother lives..However, I will be flying next year if granted with a PR visa...
> 
> what were the additional documents? Did you hear from CO..please explain in details..


Surely. You are welcome and thanks! CO asked me birth evidence (high school leaving certificate) and additional work exp docs. What's your status now?

Bhaskar


----------



## DreamOfOz

Hi,

My eVisa page is now showing 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.' in the place where it used to have the link to organise your health examinations, this is the case for myself (primary applicant) and our 2 children, but there is still the 'organise health examination' link under my husbands name. We have already been for our medicals on 1st July. Anyone know what this means?

Thanks


----------



## bjtamuli

saintkamy said:


> Mate any timeline for how long your meds took? Im asking as im almost week behind you in everything


We got our medicals done on 2nd July and it was sent to DIAC on 12th July. Check your 'organize health check report' link to check your medical details. I heard now a days they don't disappear.


----------



## Gurpreethm

bjtamuli said:


> We got our medicals done on 2nd July and it was sent to DIAC on 12th July. Check your 'organize health check report' link to check your medical details. I heard now a days they don't disappear.


Mine is disappeared


----------



## Razaqng

The medical link for the two dependents under my application disappeared today except mine and that of my spouse.I hope this is a positive sign of PRV to be granted this week.
I pray they clear my medical and that of my spouse,I can't wait any longer for this grant email.Cheers


----------



## Razaqng

Gurpreethm said:


> Any one else whos medical link is disappear


Yes,for two dependents,except for me and my:fingerscrossed: spouse


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Hi guys
I am expecting myself to be invited in the next round (really optimistic...)....in the meantime I thought I should make myself ready for visa filling.

Could you please guide me what all documents/information I should get ready which may be required for filling visa?
Is there a link where the complete visa filling process has been mentioned, which I can access without getting the invite?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mamunmaziz

Today I found in my visa page that..'health examination' link disappeared and the following line been written there....
"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
.............anyone please tell me what does this line means?
Please....


----------



## surinsin

DreamOfOz said:


> Hi,
> 
> My eVisa page is now showing 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.' in the place where it used to have the link to organise your health examinations, this is the case for myself (primary applicant) and our 2 children, but there is still the 'organise health examination' link under my husbands name. We have already been for our medicals on 1st July. Anyone know what this means?
> 
> Thanks


I have seen lot of posts with the same change in medicals in last couple of days including my case as well. I hope it is for good and not some system standard message popped up for everyone. 
i have also seen some posts saying that they confirmed from CO and it means Medicals are finalized (wish they are right) as for CPrem as well he saw this message and after couple of hours he saw Grant. Hope and wish same to happen with everyone.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## cprem79

bjtamuli said:


> I have got the GRANT email today morning. Its 190 and for South Australia. Lodged on 31st May and medical -12July, PCC-23rd July, Additional documents uploaded on 27th July.
> 
> Bhaskar


Congrats Bhaskar...
We both shared the good news to our mates.
I hope all the others will also get it soon~


----------



## cprem79

venkat_557 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I want to share my happy news with all of you that i got the 190 visa grant letter. The state is NSW.
> 
> I got enormous information from this forum. Its my honour to share this information here.
> 
> I am planning to start in the month of september. If anybody is on the same lines please join me with you.


Congrats Venkat_557...
Myself, Bhaskar and you received the good news today...
Wish everyone will get the same result at the earliest~


----------



## mamunmaziz

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


congrats


----------



## DreamOfOz

surinsin said:


> I have seen lot of posts with the same change in medicals in last couple of days including my case as well. I hope it is for good and not some system standard message popped up for everyone.
> i have also seen some posts saying that they confirmed from CO and it means Medicals are finalized (wish they are right) as for CPrem as well he saw this message and after couple of hours he saw Grant. Hope and wish same to happen with everyone.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


So I wonder if that means my husbands medical has been referred then as he still has the 'organise medical link'??


----------



## marorpe

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Hi guys
> I am expecting myself to be invited in the next round (really optimistic...)....in the meantime I thought I should make myself ready for visa filling.
> 
> Could you please guide me what all documents/information I should get ready which may be required for filling visa?
> Is there a link where the complete visa filling process has been mentioned, which I can access without getting the invite?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I can try to capture a snapshot, but basically documents are:
All family member passports scanned
Birth certificates scanned
Ielts scanned
Acs suitable letter
Vetassess scanned
Job references or something to demonstrate your experience (translated or written in english)
Recent Payslip to show your current or more recent employment (translated)
Marriage certificate

I think that was all...


----------



## mamunmaziz

surinsin said:


> I have seen lot of posts with the same change in medicals in last couple of days including my case as well. I hope it is for good and not some system standard message popped up for everyone.
> i have also seen some posts saying that they confirmed from CO and it means Medicals are finalized (wish they are right) as for CPrem as well he saw this message and after couple of hours he saw Grant. Hope and wish same to happen with everyone.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


in my case health link disappeared for mine, for my wife and for my child also. And the same line appeared that tells...no health exam required for this...Does it mean that all three medicles have been cleared?


----------



## cprem79

I also got the following message from yesterday (28th July) on my eVisa page in place of the "Organize Health" link. (also for my wife)

_"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."_

I also heard a lot of other people getting the similar status.
I contacted my CO on Tuesday (23rd July) last for my status and she responded the same day that she is still awaiting results of my referred meds from MOC.
Inspite of that, I emailed her today asking about the change in the medical status.
She generously notified me with the grant letter.

This information is, for people who have been waiting since April or May, that if your meds were referred, please email your CO and check your status.
Who knows, maybe when the CO looks up into your file based on your request, she may be likely to send your grant as well if everything is cleared.
June applicants may also check their status with their respective CO.


----------



## icriding

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Hi guys
> I am expecting myself to be invited in the next round (really optimistic...)....in the meantime I thought I should make myself ready for visa filling.
> 
> Could you please guide me what all documents/information I should get ready which may be required for filling visa?
> Is there a link where the complete visa filling process has been mentioned, which I can access without getting the invite?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


*Hello subscriptions.im007,*

Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.

*You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*
*
More info here:*

*190-Applicant-Checklist*
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

*189-Applicant-Checklist*
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.

You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.

The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year

Here is the list of certified documents I uploaded after lodging my 190 visa application.

1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
5. India PCC
6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
7. University Degree Transcripts - Graduation Certificate
8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## mamunmaziz

josh.machine said:


> I am also getting the same message, my results were uploaded by the hospital on 21st July. But strange thing is that my wife and daughter who are yet to undergo the medicals are also getting the same message.


then it seens strange,
it also got the same for me and my wife and baby also.


----------



## cprem79

mamunmaziz said:


> then it seens strange,
> it also got the same for me and my wife and baby also.


Looking at your timeline, your meds were done in March.
So I would recommend that you contact your CO and know the status of your meds.


----------



## rs100

cprem79 said:


> I also got the following message from yesterday (28th July) on my eVisa page in place of the "Organize Health" link. (also for my wife)
> 
> _"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."_
> 
> I also heard a lot of other people getting the similar status.
> I contacted my CO on Tuesday (23rd July) last for my status and she responded the same day that she is still awaiting results of my referred meds from MOC.
> Inspite of that, I emailed her today asking about the change in the medical status.
> She generously notified me with the grant letter.
> 
> This information is, for people who have been waiting since April or May, that if your meds were referred, please email your CO and check your status.
> Who knows, maybe when the CO looks up into your file based on your request, she may be likely to send your grant as well if everything is cleared.
> June applicants may also check their status with their respective CO.


Hi Cprem,

from last couple of days i'm trying to contact DIAC (+61300364613) but call failed with beep even after trying for 20-25 mins.

whether there is other mean to check CO detail ? 

since morning my medical link is disable & following message is visible "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".

rgds//Raj


----------



## cprem79

rs100 said:


> Hi Cprem,
> 
> from last couple of days i'm trying to contact DIAC (+61300364613) but call failed with beep even after trying for 20-25 mins.
> 
> whether there is other mean to check CO detail ?
> 
> since morning my medical link is disable & following message is visible "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".
> 
> rgds//Raj


Hi Raj,

I don't have any experience calling to the DIAC helpdesk no. so far.
I usually call my CO directly to her desk or send email.
This was the communication so far.
Iam really sorry that Iam unable to provide your information on that.


----------



## cprem79

I also got the following message from yesterday (28th July) on my eVisa page in place of the "Organize Health" link. (also for my wife)

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

I also heard a lot of other people getting the similar status.
I contacted my CO on Tuesday (23rd July) last for my status and she responded the same day that she is still awaiting results of my referred meds from MOC.
Inspite of that, I emailed her today asking about the change in the medical status.
She generously notified me with the grant letter.

This information is, for people who have been waiting since April or May, that if your meds were referred, please email your CO and check your status.
Who knows, maybe when the CO looks up into your file based on your request, she may be likely to send your grant as well if everything is cleared.
June applicants may also check their status with their respective CO.
Those who were not contacted by CO are requested to wait to know the status.


----------



## mithu93ku

cprem79 said:


> I also got the following message from yesterday (28th July) on my eVisa page in place of the "Organize Health" link. (also for my wife)
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> I also heard a lot of other people getting the similar status.
> I contacted my CO on Tuesday (23rd July) last for my status and she responded the same day that she is still awaiting results of my referred meds from MOC.
> Inspite of that, I emailed her today asking about the change in the medical status.
> She generously notified me with the grant letter.
> 
> This information is, for people who have been waiting since April or May, that if your meds were referred, please email your CO and check your status.
> Who knows, maybe when the CO looks up into your file based on your request, she may be likely to send your grant as well if everything is cleared.
> June applicants may also check their status with their respective CO.
> Those who were not contacted by CO are requested to wait to know the status.


Should I ask my CO by email about my status. Please see my signature and advise.


----------



## icriding

rs100 said:


> Hi Cprem,
> 
> from last couple of days i'm trying to contact DIAC (+61300364613) but call failed with beep even after trying for 20-25 mins.
> 
> whether there is other mean to check CO detail ?
> 
> since morning my medical link is disable & following message is visible "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".
> 
> rgds//Raj


*Hello rs100,*

This means that the Results of your Health Examinations have now been *received *by the DIAC and *may *have been finalized.

You may also receive the following update:
*
Health Case Status*

This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.

Examinations required for this visa application

501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred...

It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.

Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations resides with the Global Health office in Sydney.

The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC.

Email: [email protected]

While they generally reply with in a week with an answer to your query, they are currently focused on finalizing outstanding medicals and may not reply at all.

Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary.

Calling the DIAC is expensive. Be prepared to wait for 20-30 min to be connected to a representative of the DIAC.

In most instances, the only information you get by calling the DIAC is information pertaining to the allocation of your case officer.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding 
*


----------



## cprem79

mithu93ku said:


> Should I ask my CO by email about my status. Please see my signature and advise.


Hi mithu93ku,

I see that you have done your medicals in July.
Maybe your results needs some time to be investigated.
So I guess you can check over them from 2nd to 3rd week of Aug.


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi friends,
*
I just now got verification call from Indian Australian embassy to my office land line , the person other side questioned me about DOB,Job Profile, Employee Details. He interviewed me just 3 min asked 6 question. Do any body got verification call like me? can you people tell me in next how many day I can except GRANT * 

Thanking you in Advance


----------



## shaikjalal

Starting my 4th week of waiting.. ..


----------



## icriding

rahulmenda said:


> Hi friends,
> *
> I just now got verification call from Indian Australian embassy to my office land line , the person other side questioned me about DOB,Job Profile, Employee Details. He interviewed me just 3 min asked 6 question. Do any body got verification call like me? can you people tell me in next how many day I can except GRANT *
> 
> Thanking you in Advance


*
Hello rahulmenda,*

To the best of my knowledge, case officers usually call or email employers/HR-Department to verify employment claims.

If you have met the Health, Character and English Language requirement and have uploaded all required documents, you should receive your visa grant soon.

I have observed that most 190 applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## tanvir360

icriding said:


> *Hello rahu,*
> 
> "Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?" *NO*
> 
> To include adults on your application as dependents, they need to be fully dependent on you for their needs, housing, food etc.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge,
> 
> Health examinations and Character Checks (PCC) will also need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, in case they decide to migrate in the future.
> 
> *Member of the family unit*
> 
> This is generally a partner or dependent child of the family head. It may also include single (unmarried, widowed, separated or divorced) relatives who reside with, and are dependent on, the family head.
> 
> *Source:* Definitions - Family - Visas & Immigration
> 
> Other Forum Members, please provide feedback.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Icriding

I lodged my 190 on 12th July and medical on 21st July. also w8ing for PCC guess Ill got it within next week. I've already scanned my and my wife's Form 80 with signature.

Is it wise to upload Form 80 now or shall upload it after getting the PCC?

Im w8ing 4 ur suggestions.

Regards,

Tanvir360


----------



## J4nE

People:

Today my status window of the app.says:" complete character assessment particulars for this applicant", but I have uploaded Form 80 on 25th Jul. what does this mean?

does it mean my case has been assigned to CO?


----------



## megha1704

I had received the same..my employer recd first and then they called me ..all info was validated. .now the report will be sent to aus embassy. .it takes 10days for updation on your file..whr hv you applied for

megha


----------



## icriding

tanvir360 said:


> Icriding
> 
> I lodged my 190 on 12th July and medical on 21st July. also w8ing for PCC guess Ill got it within next week. I've already scanned my and my wife's Form 80 with signature.
> 
> Is it wise to upload Form 80 now or shall upload it after getting the PCC?
> 
> Im w8ing 4 ur suggestions.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tanvir360


*
Hello Tanvir360,*

Does not make a difference *when *you upload Form80. If you have not uploaded, your Case Officer *may *request for you to submit.

In general, all applicants over 16 years are requested to complete and submit Form 80. 

I have observed that a few applicants have had their visas granted *without *having being asked to submit Form80. 

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Hyd786

rahulmenda said:


> Hi friends,
> *
> I just now got verification call from Indian Australian embassy to my office land line , the person other side questioned me about DOB,Job Profile, Employee Details. He interviewed me just 3 min asked 6 question. Do any body got verification call like me? can you people tell me in next how many day I can except GRANT *
> 
> Thanking you in Advance


Hi Rahul,

How come you got verification call on your office land line?? you shared the number with them?


----------



## Vijay24

rahulmenda said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I just now got verification call from Indian Australian embassy to my office land line , the person other side questioned me about DOB,Job Profile, Employee Details. He interviewed me just 3 min asked 6 question. Do any body got verification call like me? can you people tell me in next how many day I can except GRANT
> 
> Thanking you in Advance


Hi. My friend had received a call but from Australia only. Although he did not answer the call, his colleague answered. Next day my friend received the grant. Your final step. Congrats. You may get a grant in a day or two


----------



## Vijay24

Hyd786 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> How come you got verification call on your office land line?? you shared the number with them?


He might have entered his desk/office number in Form-80. I also have entered my desk and office number


----------



## tanvir360

rahulmenda said:


> Hi friends,
> *
> I just now got verification call from Indian Australian embassy to my office land line , the person other side questioned me about DOB,Job Profile, Employee Details. He interviewed me just 3 min asked 6 question. Do any body got verification call like me? can you people tell me in next how many day I can except GRANT *
> 
> Thanking you in Advance


Can u give me ideas what type of questions ur asked for verification of ur employment 2 day?


----------



## Hyd786

Vijay24 said:


> He might have entered his desk/office number in Form-80. I also have entered my desk and office number


Hey Vijay,

What if a person doesn't mention the desk/office numbers?? Anything to worry about?


----------



## J4nE

J4nE said:


> People:
> 
> Today my status window of the app.says:" complete character assessment particulars for this applicant", but I have uploaded Form 80 on 25th Jul. what does this mean?
> 
> does it mean my case has been assigned to CO?


Somebody enlighten me in this?? Thank you


----------



## niravchaku

icriding said:


> *Hello Niravchaku,*
> 
> If your parents have no intention of migrating to Australia, it would be best if you removed them as dependents in your application.
> *
> You will need to submit Form 1022: Change in Personal Circumstances. * or *Form 1023:Notification of incorrect answer*
> 
> *Examples of a change in circumstances include:*
> 
> 
> new job
> new passport
> new member of your family
> discovery of incorrect information in your application
> change of address or contact details.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Hi Icriding,

Thanks for the information. 
My parents are actually dependent on me.

My parents may migrate with me in the future. Should I include them right now in my application? What are the things I have to do if I include them right now?

In the current circumstance(non-migrating), do they have to under go PCC and Health checkup?

Regards,
Niravchaku


----------



## icriding

Hyd786 said:


> Hey Vijay,
> 
> What if a person doesn't mention the desk/office numbers?? Anything to worry about?


*Hello Hyd786,*

You should submit "*Statement of Service Letters/Reference Letters*" for your work experience.

Such a letter must include full contact details (E-mail, phone, address) of the referee and must be on an official letterhead.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## icriding

niravchaku said:


> Hi Icriding,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> My parents are actually dependent on me.
> 
> My parents may migrate with me in the future. Should I include them right now in my application? What are the things I have to do if I include them right now?
> 
> In the current circumstance(non-migrating), do they have to under go PCC and Health checkup?
> 
> Regards,
> Niravchaku


*Hello niravchaku,
*
To the best of my knowledge, parents are considered interdependent on each other not their children

A married couple can not be your dependents because they are dependent on each other and not you.

To include adults on your application as dependents, they need to be *fully dependent* on you for their needs, housing, food etc.

To the best of my knowledge, Health examinations and Character Checks (PCC) will also need to be completed by any *non-migrating dependents*, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, *in case* they decide to migrate in the future.

*Member of the family unit*

This is generally a partner or dependent child of the family head. It may also include single (unmarried, widowed, separated or divorced) relatives who reside with, and are dependent on, the family head.

*Source:* Definitions - Family - Visas & Immigration

If your parents are *non-migrating dependents *on you, they will need to fulfill the Health and Character requirement.

"_My parents may migrate with me in the future. Should I include them right now in my application? What are the things I have to do if I include them right now?_"

If your parents are keen on migrating to Australia, it would probably be "*easier*" and "*cheaper*" to include them as migrating dependents on your current visa application.

Since both your parents are alive, you will need to *prove* that they are dependent on you and not each other.

Based on the experience of other members on this forum, it appears that applying for a Permanent Residence visa for your parents in the future is likely to be *complicated*.

*More info here**: Parent Visa Options*

Parent Visa Options - Family Members - Migrants - Visas & Immigration

Other Forum Members, please provide feedback.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## rahulmenda

icriding said:


> *
> Hello rahulmenda,*
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, case officers usually call or email employers/HR-Department to verify employment claims.
> 
> If you have met the Health, Character and English Language requirement and have uploaded all required documents, you should receive your visa grant soon.
> 
> I have observed that most 190 applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thank you a lot for giving me the info brother:clap2::clap2::clap2:. I have applied all my doc on 20th may 2012, CO alloted on 3rd june, medicals submitted on 28th to DIAC. Exactly after 30 day I got verification call from New Delhi. Hope my grant will be alloted soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulmenda

Hyd786 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> How come you got verification call on your office land line?? you shared the number with them?


Yes I got call to my office Land-line. he called to my HR dep and they routed the call to me. As i have submitted salary slip, form16 and company appointment letter, all the document i submmit consists of all the contact details of company.


----------



## rahulmenda

Vijay24 said:


> Hi. My friend had received a call but from Australia only. Although he did not answer the call, his colleague answered. Next day my friend received the grant. Your final step. Congrats. You may get a grant in a day or two


Thank you for you wishes bro. May you word come true:clap2::clap2:. Hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## syeem

cprem79 said:


> Dear 189 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congratulations! What's your EOI score?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

My employer got call for employment verification. That was by the Assessing authority. The next day, my skill assessment outcome was deemed positive.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

bjtamuli said:


> Surely. You are welcome and thanks! CO asked me birth evidence (high school leaving certificate) and additional work exp docs. What's your status now?
> 
> Bhaskar


My status as shown on eVisa portal is "IN PROGRESS". I completed four weeks from the date of lodgement. Hope I hear something from CO this week, waiting for my final document PCC from Germany this week. Have to get it translated, and upload Form 80. Lets meet up in Adelaide. and have a blast new year with Aussie beer, how about it?


----------



## rahulmenda

tanvir360 said:


> Can u give me ideas what type of questions ur asked for verification of ur employment 2 day?



Hi Tanvir,

A person called from Indian Australian Embassy. he asked me my DOB, Employee ID, Designation, Office Phone no. Tenure of the job in this company, Date of joining and about my job role and responsibilities. total 5 min interview. No need to panic. 

cheers for you


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> Thank you for you wishes bro. May you word come true:clap2::clap2:. Hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


They will get rid of your application this month for sure..Book your flights, arrange accomodation and start packing..keep warm clothes, its winter over there..southern hemisphere


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> Hi Tanvir,
> 
> A person called from Indian Australian Embassy. he asked me my DOB, Employee ID, Designation, Office Phone no. Tenure of the job in this company, Date of joining and about my job role and responsibilities. total 5 min interview. No need to panic.
> 
> cheers for you


how many points did you claim from the work experience? I dont think they do this verification as i am not cliaming any points...


----------



## rahulmenda

Hyd786 said:


> Hey Vijay,
> 
> What if a person doesn't mention the desk/office numbers?? Anything to worry about?


They will call your company landline and ask HR dep to route to your desk Nothing to worry. you observe one thing they are verifying twice one with HR dep and other they are talking to you directly so two verification at a time 

They will get contact details from your submitted doc like payslip.form16 or appointment letter


----------



## cprem79

syeem said:


> Congratulations! What's your EOI score?


Hii...
It was 65.


----------



## marorpe

So, is it allowed go for PCC before being asked to do that??


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> how many points did you claim from the work experience? I dont think they do this verification as i am not claiming any points...


I have no payslips from my earlier company brother. I submitted notary for that. May be for that reason he had a call and verified. I got 15 points for JOb Exp


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> I have no payslips from my earlier company brother. I submitted notary for that. May be for that reason he had a call and verified. I got 15 points for JOb Exp


Grant round the corner.. I have 0 from Work experience


----------



## niravchaku

icriding said:


> *Hello niravchaku,
> *
> To the best of my knowledge, parents are considered interdependent on each other not their children
> 
> A married couple can not be your dependents because they are dependent on each other and not you.
> 
> To include adults on your application as dependents, they need to be *fully dependent* on you for their needs, housing, food etc.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, Health examinations and Character Checks (PCC) will also need to be completed by any *non-migrating dependents*, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, *in case* they decide to migrate in the future.
> 
> *Member of the family unit*
> 
> This is generally a partner or dependent child of the family head. It may also include single (unmarried, widowed, separated or divorced) relatives who reside with, and are dependent on, the family head.
> 
> *Source:* Definitions - Family - Visas & Immigration
> 
> If your parents are *non-migrating dependents *on you, they will need to fulfill the Health and Character requirement.
> 
> "_My parents may migrate with me in the future. Should I include them right now in my application? What are the things I have to do if I include them right now?_"
> 
> If your parents are keen on migrating to Australia, it would probably be "*easier*" and "*cheaper*" to include them as migrating dependents on your current visa application.
> 
> Since both your parents are alive, you will need to *prove* that they are dependent on you and not each other.
> 
> Based on the experience of other members on this forum, it appears that applying for a Permanent Residence visa for your parents in the future is likely to be *complicated*.
> 
> *More info here**: Parent Visa Options*
> 
> Parent Visa Options - Family Members - Migrants - Visas & Immigration
> 
> Other Forum Members, please provide feedback.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Hi Icriding,

Well, if its easier and cheaper to include it in my visa application.
What documents are required to prove that they are dependent on me? How can I change my application to include both of them?

Regards,
Niravchaku


----------



## Vijay24

rahulmenda said:


> Thank you for you wishes bro. May you word come true:clap2::clap2:. Hope for the best :fingerscrossed:



All the best mate!


----------



## balajism

marorpe said:


> So, is it allowed go for PCC before being asked to do that??


Yes you can get the PCC before being asked by the CO. The only thing you need to note is that your initial date of entry is calculated based on the date you get the PCC, i.e, if you get the PCC on Aug 1 2013, your visa grant will specify that you will need to enter Aus before Aug 1 2014.


----------



## Ani.pepe

Anyone who has done the PCC from Mumbai, please can you let me know the process...


----------



## tanvir360

Is anybody can suggest me easy way to make multipage PDF file from scanned JPEG file wchich is not more than 5MB. 
I want to convert all my scanned JPEG pages of Form 80 to a multipage PDF file for uploading.......

Plz help........


----------



## icriding

niravchaku said:


> Hi Icriding,
> 
> Well, if its easier and cheaper to include it in my visa application.
> What documents are required to prove that they are dependent on me? How can I change my application to include both of them?
> 
> Regards,
> Niravchaku



*Hello Niravchaku,*

You will need to submit *Form 1022*: Change in Personal Circumstances to include your parents as *migrating dependents *in your application.

*Examples of a change in circumstances include:*



[-] new job
[-] new passport
[-] new member of your family
[-] discovery of incorrect information in your application
[-] change of address or contact details.
Since both your parents are alive, you will need to *prove that they are dependent on you and not each other.*

Briefly, you will need to demonstrate that there is *nobody *to care for your parents *other than you*, and that your parents do not have the *funds *or the *ability *to support themselves.

Bank Statements, Proof of Address and Medical Reports are some of the documents you can include to support your application.

You can also apply for a Parent Visa after your Permanent Residence visa is granted. But the process is likely to be more complicated.

All Parent (subclasses 103, 143, 173, 804, 864 and 884) visas are subject to capping. Aged Dependent Relative (subclasses 114 and 838) visas, Remaining Relative (subclasses 115 and 835) visas and Carer (subclasses 116 and 836) visas are subject to capping.

*Ref: *Capping and Queuing

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## marorpe

I'm amazed, this forum is an infinite source of answers!!

I've got another question, not directly related to the granting process, but specific for newly arrived under a 189 visa:

Do you know for sure if newly arrived PR holders can claim for family assistance support as Child Care Rebate and Child Care Benefit from the first day of getting there and without waiting for 104 weeks?

According to Centrelink site, family assistance hasn't this restriction, but I'd like to be 100% sure before planning to land there, since I've got 2 small children and there is a huge difference whether or not I can claim that assistance.
I asked them by email, but I just received (after several weeks) an automatic response saying that they are very busy at the moment.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku

tanvir360 said:


> Is anybody can suggest me easy way to make multipage PDF file from scanned JPEG file wchich is not more than 5MB.
> I want to convert all my scanned JPEG pages of Form 80 to a multipage PDF file for uploading.......
> 
> Plz help........


First, Scan with foxit reader in PDF format where your file size may be around 150-250 mb
Second, Open this PDF file in adobe acrobat 
Third, file--- save as others---optimize pdf
Now your pdf file is around 2-3mb with same resolution and quality .
Hope this helps!
Cheers!


----------



## mamunmaziz

marorpe said:


> I'm amazed, this forum is an infinite source of answers!!
> 
> I've got another question, not directly related to the granting process, but specific for newly arrived under a 189 visa:
> 
> Do you know for sure if newly arrived PR holders can claim for family assistance support as Child Care Rebate and Child Care Benefit from the first day of getting there and without waiting for 104 weeks?
> 
> According to Centrelink site, family assistance hasn't this restriction, but I'd like to be 100% sure before planning to land there, since I've got 2 small children and there is a huge difference whether or not I can claim that assistance.
> I asked them by email, but I just received (after several weeks) an automatic response saying that they are very busy at the moment.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


so far i know child care benefit and medical facilities will be given from very first month.
U can find this in diac website.


----------



## Hyd786

rahulmenda said:


> I have no payslips from my earlier company brother. I submitted notary for that. May be for that reason he had a call and verified. I got 15 points for JOb Exp


Rahul,

I think you would get the Grant this week.


----------



## icriding

tanvir360 said:


> Is anybody can suggest me easy way to make multipage PDF file from scanned JPEG file wchich is not more than 5MB.
> I want to convert all my scanned JPEG pages of Form 80 to a multipage PDF file for uploading.......
> 
> Plz help........


*Hello tanvir360*,

I completed Form80 on my computer and saved a soft copy of the completed form.

I then took a printout of the signature page, signed it and scanned the page.

I then uploaded both, scanned signature page and saved (soft copy) Form-80 PDF file. I did not notarize either of these forms.

Please use PDF-Merge to merge scanned files into a single PDF file.

Makes processing easier.

*Link: *PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application.

Icriding*


----------



## Ssenthil

Ani.pepe said:


> Anyone who has done the PCC from Mumbai, please can you let me know the process...


Hi Ani,

I just got my PCC done in bangalore.

The one is very simple, and i got my PCC certificates on the same day.
Just login to passport seva kendra online website.
Create a new application for PCC, where in you will be filling all the details including for which country the PCC is for.

Now comes the point...

DON'T schedule an appointment, just carry your original current passport,
and 

if (your current address matches the pass port address) then
{
1. Original Passport
2. Take a print out of the ARN, which you have created with the passport seva 
kendra website. 
3. Take a photo copy of your passport bio-pages.

}
else
{
1. Original Passport
2. Take a print out of the ARN, which you have created with the passport seva 
kendra website. 
3. Proof of Address. Check the document advisor link in the passport seva website for this one.
}

For PCC, you just do the walk-in to the passport seva kendra anytime between 0900 HRS to 1100 HRS.

If they found no absurd entry in your name for your passport , they will give you 2 printed copies of the PCC immediately.

Enjoy dude, that's it.. 

- ssenthil


----------



## Ssenthil

Hi,

I'll be lodging my 190 visa application by first week of next month.

Do i need to submit Form-16?
If yes,
For how many years, should i need to submit the Form-16.

Currently i'm having the Form-16 for 2 years.
For the rest of the years i need to contact my previous employers.

Please provide the information.

Thanks,
ssenthil


----------



## Vijay24

Ssenthil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll be lodging my 190 visa application by first week of next month.
> 
> Do i need to submit Form-16?
> If yes,
> For how many years, should i need to submit the Form-16.
> 
> Currently i'm having the Form-16 for 2 years.
> For the rest of the years i need to contact my previous employers.
> 
> Please provide the information.
> 
> Thanks,
> ssenthil


Arrange the Form-16 from all your employers, that's a requirement from DIAC.


----------



## divyap

Ssenthil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll be lodging my 190 visa application by first week of next month.
> 
> Do i need to submit Form-16?
> If yes,
> For how many years, should i need to submit the Form-16.
> 
> Currently i'm having the Form-16 for 2 years.
> For the rest of the years i need to contact my previous employers.
> 
> Please provide the information.
> 
> Thanks,
> ssenthil


Senthil, 

I strongly recommend you be proactive to get form16 for all the employment duration that you are claiming points for. 

This happened to my brother too. They asked for his form16 and bank statements for all 5 years for which he claimed points. 

He was given 28 days to submit them and until submission his case was in pending state. 


So I suggest you start now and be prepared there's no way you can get away without form16 n bank statements. 

And also "paid in cash" is absolutely not acceptable now a days....


----------



## greenmiles

*Attention members who's medical refered..*



rahul897 said:


> hi ,medibank sent my meds eletronically to diac on 3rd june,after these many weeks on evisa i get message
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for
> 
> 
> i submitted thru agent ,,no contact from CO also,since submitting meds
> any idea wats going on and wat does above mesage mean,i got hard copies by post so basically my meds r clear


Hello everyone,

does anyone has any idea what does the above message mean???
Does it mean that the medical is refered ???


----------



## icriding

greenmiles said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> does anyone has any idea what does the above message mean???
> Does it mean that the medical is refered ???



*Hello greenmiles,*

Considering that the results of your Health Examination were uploaded to the DIAC on 3rd June 2013, the results of your medical examinations *may have been referred.*

Your Panel Clinic uploads your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they are processed.

Most results are assessed at the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred...

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred.

It appears that some Health Examinations are routinely referred for purposes of quality assurance.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks or longer.

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system. 

Hope this information helps.
*
All the best with your application.

Cheers

Icriding 
*


----------



## tanvir360

icriding said:


> *Hello tanvir360*,
> 
> I completed Form80 on my computer and saved a soft copy of the completed form.
> 
> I then took a printout of the signature page, signed it and scanned the page.
> 
> I then uploaded both, scanned signature page and saved (soft copy) Form-80 PDF file. I did not notarize either of these forms.
> 
> Please use PDF-Merge to merge scanned files into a single PDF file.
> 
> Makes processing easier.
> 
> *Link: *PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*



I had the same idea like u but someone told me applying this idea wont be wise, however, CO needs the file as all pages scanned separately after print and marged as PDF multipage, thats why im confused.

Thanks


----------



## icriding

tanvir360 said:


> I had the same idea like u but someone told me applying this idea wont be wise, however, CO needs the file as all pages scanned separately after print and marged as PDF multipage, thats why im confused.
> 
> Thanks


*Hello tanvir360,*

I uploaded both, a scanned signature page and saved (soft copy) Form-80 PDF file.

My case officer did not have a problem with this and granted my Visa

*Icriding*


----------



## Addi

Hi 

My 190 subclass online status changed to this today " "No health examination are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Diac." Can anyone tell what this means??


----------



## icriding

Addi said:


> Hi
> 
> My 190 subclass online status changed to this today " "No health examination are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Diac." Can anyone tell what this means??


*Hello Addi,*

This means that the Results of your Health Examinations have now been received by the DIAC and *may have been finalized.*

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system. 

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## marorpe

mamunmaziz said:


> so far i know child care benefit and medical facilities will be given from very first month.
> U can find this in diac website.


A ton of thanks!!

From your timeline it looks like you sent your PCC and meds more than 3 months ago. Didn't you get any answer yet?? Did you ask your CO?


----------



## Addi

Hello Icriding,

But no case officer is allocated to me yet, how will i know the status? 

Thanks for the information u gave, much appreciated


----------



## icriding

Addi said:


> Hello Icriding,
> 
> But no case officer is allocated to me yet, how will i know the status?
> 
> Thanks for the information u gave, much appreciated


*Hello Addi,*

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

*Icriding*


----------



## Addi

I hope i get the grant soon, fingers crossed! 

Thanks


----------



## balajism

greenmiles said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> does anyone has any idea what does the above message mean???
> Does it mean that the medical is refered ???


It is impossible to tell if your medicals have been referred just from the eVisa system statuses. The only way to know this for sure is to call DIAC (if you don't have a CO) or email your CO (if you have one).

Do not trust the eVisa status. The same message posted by rahul was shown a few minutes ago on my eVisa page -and I haven't even done my medicals yet!!!!

So, to sum up, if you want to know if your medicals have been referred/cleared, call up DIAC or email your CO. Also one other important thing - there really is no point emailing Global Health. You will only get an automated response asking you to contact the CO. This is because they already have a significant backlog and us emailing them to find out about the medicals only INCREASES this delay more!

Best wishes for your (our) speedy grant! :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ani.pepe

Ssenthil said:


> Hi Ani,
> 
> I just got my PCC done in bangalore.
> 
> The one is very simple, and i got my PCC certificates on the same day.
> Just login to passport seva kendra online website.
> Create a new application for PCC, where in you will be filling all the details including for which country the PCC is for.
> 
> Now comes the point...
> 
> DON'T schedule an appointment, just carry your original current passport,
> and
> 
> if (your current address matches the pass port address) then
> {
> 1. Original Passport
> 2. Take a print out of the ARN, which you have created with the passport seva
> kendra website.
> 3. Take a photo copy of your passport bio-pages.
> 
> }
> else
> {
> 1. Original Passport
> 2. Take a print out of the ARN, which you have created with the passport seva
> kendra website.
> 3. Proof of Address. Check the document advisor link in the passport seva website for this one.
> }
> 
> For PCC, you just do the walk-in to the passport seva kendra anytime between 0900 HRS to 1100 HRS.
> 
> If they found no absurd entry in your name for your passport , they will give you 2 printed copies of the PCC immediately.
> 
> Enjoy dude, that's it..
> 
> - ssenthil


Thanks Ssenthill this was so helpful. Ill do as adviced by you.


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Much appreciated mate


icriding said:


> *Hello subscriptions.im007,*
> 
> Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.
> 
> *You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*
> *
> More info here:*
> 
> *190-Applicant-Checklist*
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
> 
> *189-Applicant-Checklist*
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf
> 
> You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.
> 
> You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.
> 
> The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year
> 
> Here is the list of certified documents I uploaded after lodging my 190 visa application.
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> 3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
> 4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
> 5. India PCC
> 6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
> 7. University Degree Transcripts - Graduation Certificate
> 8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
> 9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.
> 
> Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.
> 
> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding *


----------



## Maestro2013

*189 Applicants Spreadsheet*

Hello everyone

Please take a moment to update the 189 spreadsheet below

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...2d2hsclE#gid=0

Thanks and good luck to you all .


----------



## Mjt

Hi friends, need ur help... I am facing problem while logging into visa portal... I tried logging in today noon, it showed nothing, the evisa page was totally blank! It dint evn show "log out" option! I thot the site must b under some routine maintenance so left that page as it is... Then i again tried in evening and still d same problem occurred.. I am very tensed as i am unable to see my application page... 

Is anybody else facing the same problem today?


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Many congrats to everyone who received their Grants today..


----------



## happybuddha

Mjt said:


> Hi friends, need ur help... I am facing problem while logging into visa portal... I tried logging in today noon, it showed nothing, the evisa page was totally blank! It dint evn show "log out" option! I thot the site must b under some routine maintenance so left that page as it is... Then i again tried in evening and still d same problem occurred.. I am very tensed as i am unable to see my application page...
> 
> Is anybody else facing the same problem today?


Yes, its not working right now also


----------



## syeem

greenmiles said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> does anyone has any idea what does the above message mean???
> Does it mean that the medical is refered ???


I'm 100% sure it's just a system related issue. Because I haven't done my Medicals yet and I'm getting the same message. So, just relax. As long as you have a CO, he/she will let you know what to do next.


----------



## abby0910

Ssenthil said:


> Hi Ani,
> 
> I just got my PCC done in bangalore.
> 
> The one is very simple, and i got my PCC certificates on the same day.
> Just login to passport seva kendra online website.
> Create a new application for PCC, where in you will be filling all the details including for which country the PCC is for.
> 
> Now comes the point...
> 
> DON'T schedule an appointment, just carry your original current passport,
> and
> 
> if (your current address matches the pass port address) then
> {
> 1. Original Passport
> 2. Take a print out of the ARN, which you have created with the passport seva
> kendra website.
> 3. Take a photo copy of your passport bio-pages.
> 
> }
> else
> {
> 1. Original Passport
> 2. Take a print out of the ARN, which you have created with the passport seva
> kendra website.
> 3. Proof of Address. Check the document advisor link in the passport seva website for this one.
> }
> 
> For PCC, you just do the walk-in to the passport seva kendra anytime between 0900 HRS to 1100 HRS.
> 
> If they found no absurd entry in your name for your passport , they will give you 2 printed copies of the PCC immediately.
> 
> Enjoy dude, that's it..
> 
> - ssenthil


Thanks SSenthil, this information is very helpful


----------



## The Marine

Quick question, i got my later of experiences with Job description / responsability. Do i need to get payslips for the past 10 years. This sounds a bit crazy!


----------



## icriding

The Marine said:


> Quick question, i got my later of experiences with Job description / responsability. Do i need to get payslips for the past 10 years. This sounds a bit crazy!


*Hello Marine,*

It is important to have "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for *all periods of employment specified in your claim for points.*

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Sapna

If you don't have the payslips then form 16 is ok


----------



## ishaanchal

Hey Guys, Im planning to call DIAC... Can anyone help me with the contact number ? 

Please !

Thanks


----------



## Ssenthil

Vijay24 said:


> Arrange the Form-16 from all your employers, that's a requirement from DIAC.


Thanks Vijay for the information.

I'll start asking for Form-16 from all my previous employers


----------



## Ssenthil

icriding said:


> *Hello Ssenthil,*
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for *all periods of employment specified in your claim for points.*
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> *



Thanks Icriding, will ask for the Form-16 now from my previous employers


----------



## Ssenthil

divyap said:


> Senthil,
> 
> I strongly recommend you be proactive to get form16 for all the employment duration that you are claiming points for.
> 
> This happened to my brother too. They asked for his form16 and bank statements for all 5 years for which he claimed points.
> 
> He was given 28 days to submit them and until submission his case was in pending state.
> 
> 
> So I suggest you start now and be prepared there's no way you can get away without form16 n bank statements.
> 
> And also "paid in cash" is absolutely not acceptable now a days....


Thanks Divyap, will ask for the Form-16 now from my previous employers


----------



## Vijay24

ishaanchal said:


> Hey Guys, Im planning to call DIAC... Can anyone help me with the contact number ?
> 
> Please !
> 
> Thanks



1300 364 613
National Telephone Numbers

But you need to wait minimum 15-20 mins to speak to an operator


----------



## surinsin

syeem said:


> I'm 100% sure it's just a system related issue. Because I haven't done my Medicals yet and I'm getting the same message. So, just relax. As long as you have a CO, he/she will let you know what to do next.


Hi just checked my e-visa

there is a new status shown as below for me as well.

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

It seems there is some issue with the system as there is no one available at this time to change the status  so I guess we can relax. However if someone calls his/her CO regarding this please update in the forum.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## Andy10

cprem79 said:


> Dear 190 mates,
> 
> Got the Visa Grant today!
> Thank you all for your support...
> Guess Iam the first grant of this week
> Will keep in touch...
> Not decided when to fly, will plan about it soon~
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there...


Congrats!!!:clap2:


----------



## tanvir360

icriding said:


> *Hello Marine,*
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for *all periods of employment specified in your claim for points.*
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


incriding,

I ve Statement of Service/Reference Letters but i dont hav any Employment Payslip as my employer doesnt supply anyone payslip/salary voucher (without request), however, salary is given always by cash. I did request last time during my skill assessment period for salary voucher and accounts department gave me computer printed (6 months period )vouchers for 2012 and finally i submitted those to Vetassess.

Is it really mandatory to show payslip/salary voucher when employment assessment begin? If ill show any letter from the CEO/MD giving the statement that they dont give any slip/voucher unless it is requested, then wat will happen???


----------



## The Marine

Ssenthil said:


> Thanks Divyap, will ask for the Form-16 now from my previous employers


What is form 16, do i fill it or employer has to fill it?


----------



## besthar

The Marine said:


> What is form 16, do i fill it or employer has to fill it?


In India... you get an acknowledgement from your employer for the income tax you pay to the government... this is called form 16...its issued ever year by the employer to its employees as proof of tax paid.
It shows the summary of your incomes,deductions and percentage of tax paid to the government.


----------



## Andy10

bjtamuli said:


> I have got the GRANT email today morning. Its 190 and for South Australia. Lodged on 31st May and medical -12July, PCC-23rd July, Additional documents uploaded on 27th July.
> 
> Bhaskar


Congratulations! :clap2:


----------



## Andy10

Vijay24 said:


> I lodged on June-26th. Waiting for CO's email and Grant


I lodged 2 days after you...


----------



## happybuddha

happybuddha said:


> Yes, its not working right now also


Try using IE, it works with IE. Still doesnt work on Chrome


----------



## AnkurUk

*help*

Hello Guys,

i applied 190 visa on 13th June. But still no update about CO or anything. I called my agent and he said just wait as we haven't heard anything from your CO yet. Also he is not ready to share TRN password with me. I am really very worried now. Don't know what to do. I ask my agent if we call DIAC and ask about status he said no use to call them. Seniors please help me. What i have to do next? Do i need to call DIAC by my OWN or just wait?

Regards
Ankur


----------



## icriding

AnkurUk said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> i applied 190 visa on 13th June. But still no update about CO or anything. I called my agent and he said just wait as we haven't heard anything from your CO yet. Also he is not ready to share TRN password with me. I am really very worried now. Don't know what to do. I ask my agent if we call DIAC and ask about status he said no use to call them. Seniors please help me. What i have to do next? Do i need to call DIAC by my OWN or just wait?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


*Hello Ankur,*

Calling the DIAC is expensive. Be prepared to wait for 20-30 min to be connected to a representative of the DIAC.

In most instances, the only information you get by calling the DIAC is information pertaining to the allocation of your case officer.

What do you hope to achieve by getting to know and contacting your case officer?

A case officer can only process your application further, if you are next in queue, have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks.

Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary.

Understandably, the wait is excruciating but worrying needlessly is not going to be helpful either. 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-12 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## sebinjose

Hi friends
I applied on 10 june(189) nd havnt done my medics so far.Today its showing some new message... 
The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

Kindly share your experiences...


----------



## anianitha

anianitha said:


> Mine is also the same case,We have done with the medicals and also uploaded..the status was shown as "Completed" for all the 3 medical exams.
> 
> But now it is showing
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" in eVisa


Dear all,

U can see my signature my CO was allotted on 2nd July and have done our medicals on 22 july.The same been uploaded on 23rd july.

On Saturday(27-07-2013) 
the medical link got disappeared and system showed the below message

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" in eVisa

Today on 29-07-2013,the system showed the below message

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Both me and my husband got the same message.

Anything wrong with our application .Please let me know if anyone got the same status


----------



## icriding

surinsin said:


> Hi just checked my e-visa
> 
> there is a new status shown as below for me as well.
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> It seems there is some issue with the system as there is no one available at this time to change the status  so I guess we can relax. However if someone calls his/her CO regarding this please update in the forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


*Hello Suri,*

A lot of forum members have received this status message today.

These links appear and disappear, possibly when the system undergoes routine maintenance.

I have had the medical link disappear for an entire weekend only to reappear on Monday morning! 

Don't worry and have patience. :fingerscrossed:

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## sebinjose

icriding said:


> *Hello sebinjose,*
> 
> A lot of forum members have received this status message today.
> 
> These links appear and disappear, possibly when the system undergoes routine maintenance.
> 
> I have had the medical link disappear for an entire weekend only to reappear on Monday morning!
> 
> Don't worry and have patience. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thank u..


----------



## anianitha

icriding said:


> *Hello anianitha,*
> 
> A lot of forum members have received this status message today.
> 
> These links appear and disappear, possibly when the system undergoes routine maintenance.
> 
> I have had the medical link disappear for an entire weekend only to reappear on Monday morning!
> 
> Don't worry and have patience. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thanks icriding for the timely reply.

I hope nothing goes wrong with our application


----------



## tanvir360

:thumb: hello addi 
it would be geat pleasure for us if u will show ur timeline of ur entire visa processing in ur signature so that we can do analogy.....plzzzzzzzz do.....


----------



## tanvir360

anianitha said:


> Dear all,
> 
> U can see my signature my CO was allotted on 2nd July and have done our medicals on 22 july.The same been uploaded on 23rd july.
> 
> On Saturday(27-07-2013)
> the medical link got disappeared and system showed the below message
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" in eVisa
> 
> Today on 29-07-2013,the system showed the below message
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Both me and my husband got the same message.
> 
> Anything wrong with our application .Please let me know if anyone got the same status



dont worry, ive also got the same message for health status, moreover, my general status is being inconsistent now...sometimes "In Progress" sometimes "Application received"....:confused2:...guess its a glitch.....


----------



## sghosh

rahulmenda said:


> They will call your company landline and ask HR dep to route to your desk Nothing to worry. you observe one thing they are verifying twice one with HR dep and other they are talking to you directly so two verification at a time
> 
> They will get contact details from your submitted doc like payslip.form16 or appointment letter


Hey Rahul, just out of curiosity, if you don't mind to answer, are you working for a big CMMI level 5 company or some well known company? Or do you work in a small company with say less than 10,000 employees?

I am just trying to understand, if they are doing these verification for no matter what company you are working or they are doing it only for less known companies and trying the check the authenticity of the docs provided.


----------



## tanvir360

rahulmenda said:


> Hi Tanvir,
> 
> A person called from Indian Australian Embassy. he asked me my DOB, Employee ID, Designation, Office Phone no. Tenure of the job in this company, Date of joining and about my job role and responsibilities. total 5 min interview. No need to panic.
> 
> cheers for you


Thanks for ur reply.
can u elaborate wats DOB and employment ID?
Hav they had any queries for ur personal/group TAX as well as payment method of ur employer or regarding payslip ???


----------



## saintkamy

bjtamuli said:


> Surely. You are welcome and thanks! CO asked me birth evidence (high school leaving certificate) and additional work exp docs. What's your status now?
> 
> Bhaskar


bjtamuli which team you had? Im with T4
N its gud to know atleast two ppl in adeliade you n bhaskar


----------



## kittydoll

Hi. My partner lived in tanzania foe 5 years (work visa) until april 2012. He got a pcc before he left for march 2012 covering his entire stay in TZ. He exited tz and His work visa n eork permit is expired 

Now he is india. Since countries like africa takes ages to process anything, im guessing another pcc is going to take ages.

I am aware that PCC's are valid for 1 yr only. Was wondering if there's any chance I can provide this expired one to CO and prove (by providing expired work permit and visa ; exit stamp on passport) that he didn't live in that Australia after the pcc was issued.? Anyone with similar experience? Any clarification on this is much appreciated. ..

Cherrs
Kitty


----------



## josephjt

kittydoll said:


> Hi. My partner lived in tanzania foe 5 years (work visa) until april 2012. He got a pcc before he left for march 2012 covering his entire stay in TZ. He exited tz and His work visa n eork permit is expired
> 
> Now he is india. Since countries like africa takes ages to process anything, im guessing another pcc is going to take ages.
> 
> I am aware that PCC's are valid for 1 yr only. Was wondering if there's any chance I can provide this expired one to CO and prove (by providing expired work permit and visa ; exit stamp on passport) that he didn't live in that Australia after the pcc was issued.? Anyone with similar experience? Any clarification on this is much appreciated. ..
> 
> Cherrs
> Kitty


I think you would have to get current PCC's since, a crime can surface against your name during your stay even after you have left the country. So a current PCC would be required by the CO. 

If they take time, it is advisable to start process well before CO is assigned or before visa lodging.

All the best
JJT


----------



## abhibakshi

Hi Experts,

I have Logdge my application or 189 9Skilled Independent )on June 2013 and I have uploaded the required documents. I have done my PCC check and Medicals as well but the application is still in IN progress status and CO has not been assigned. 
Can you guys let me know how long it generally takes to get a CO? 

Is there anything else that is pending from my side. Its been more than a month and I haven't hard anything from DIAC. Is there anywhere I can reach out


----------



## chandustorageadm

saintkamy said:


> bjtamuli which team you had? Im with T4
> N its gud to know atleast two ppl in adeliade you n bhaskar


Hi I my case also assigned to team 4 Adelaide.
No update from CO sofar.


----------



## J4nE

Hi all, gonna ask this question again:

Yesterday my app. status has this additional line underneath health requirement: "Complete Character assessement particulars for this applicant", it's a link to form 80. 

it's still there today. But I have uploaded form 80 a week ago! Who can tell me why the link is there? DO I NEED TO UPLOAD FORM 80 AGAIN?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ishaanchal

Vijay24 said:


> 1300 364 613
> National Telephone Numbers
> 
> But you need to wait minimum 15-20 mins to speak to an operator


Tried this number or like 20-30 times... Doesnt rings ! Tried with 0061 and +61 .. Nothing is working !

Any other options ?


----------



## ivetka233

Hi , justrang imigratium and ttold me that my file is since last Tuesday in team Adelaide 6. No contact from someome since that time, hope never contact me and just give me a grant. I asked on phone so who is my case officer, they said he cant know that. Than i asked it does thatmean nobody work on myfile yet, he said no they do work on it he just cant see it.

How you other people come to know to CO names? And does anyone has experiencies with Team ADELAIDE 6?

Thank you all for responses.


----------



## J4nE

ishaanchal said:


> Tried this number or like 20-30 times... Doesnt rings ! Tried with 0061 and +61 .. Nothing is working !
> 
> Any other options ?


You have been assigned to CO, why don't you email your CO?


----------



## frodo12

Called up DIAC this morning and have a couple of things to share.

Firstly with respect to the medicals status change. DIAC confirmed that our medicals have been cleared. For those who see a status same as 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship', I think you can probably assume that your medicals have been cleared as well.

Secondly, and it is the bad part, I have not been allocated a CO yet (10th week running ). When I questioned that I was informed that an allocation happened on 15th July (got this information when I had called DIAC last week), and I was even given a name, the operator drew a blank. He took some time, checked thoroughly (which I hope he did as I was quite persistent this time round) and reaffirmed that no CO allocation has been made  

DIAC inquiry line is our only window to get whatever little information about our application. I would have expected a bit more diligence in communicating correct information to all applicants. Wait continues....


----------



## ivetka233

Anyone in Team Adelaide 6? How are their CO?


----------



## frodo12

abhibakshi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have Logdge my application or 189 9Skilled Independent )on June 2013 and I have uploaded the required documents. I have done my PCC check and Medicals as well but the application is still in IN progress status and CO has not been assigned.
> Can you guys let me know how long it generally takes to get a CO?
> 
> Is there anything else that is pending from my side. Its been more than a month and I haven't hard anything from DIAC. Is there anywhere I can reach out


Usually a CO is allocated within 8 weeks. If you had lodged your application early June, then you can call DIAC inquiry number and check the status of your application.


----------



## mamunmaziz

marorpe said:


> A ton of thanks!!
> 
> From your timeline it looks like you sent your PCC and meds more than 3 months ago. Didn't you get any answer yet?? Did you ask your CO?


I asked several times, but CO did say always same thing...external security check is going on, if anymore documentst will be needed I shall contact You.,.


----------



## amitgupte

J4nE said:


> Hi all, gonna ask this question again:
> 
> Yesterday my app. status has this additional line underneath health requirement: "Complete Character assessement particulars for this applicant", it's a link to form 80.
> 
> it's still there today. But I have uploaded form 80 a week ago! Who can tell me why the link is there? DO I NEED TO UPLOAD FORM 80 AGAIN?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have the same link in my application. However I have already uploaded my form 80 and i can see that in the documents uploaded. Dont worry...ignorance is bliss!!


----------



## alireza_sh

Today when i checked my Evisa, after 6 months
It is written " The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

(


----------



## Andy10

bjtamuli said:


> Surely. You are welcome and thanks! CO asked me birth evidence (high school leaving certificate) and additional work exp docs. What's your status now?
> 
> Bhaskar


Dear Bhaskar,

Congrats.. by the way did you not put any Birth evidence while filing? Why did CO ask for additional birth evidence?


----------



## J4nE

amitgupte said:


> I have the same link in my application. However I have already uploaded my form 80 and i can see that in the documents uploaded. Dont worry...ignorance is bliss!!


LOL, Thanks! I was worried something went wrong with my Form 80!!
Hopefully I'll be allocated to CO soon, sick of waiting.


----------



## alireza_sh

alireza_sh said:


> Today when i checked my Evisa, after 6 months
> It is written " The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> (


Co replied back after 10 minutes, that it is just a mistake and ignore it.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Today I completed Four weeks. Anyone who got CO allocation who applied on last week of June or later..Waiting Game is On...


----------



## coolhunk

icriding said:


> *Hello abhibakshi,*
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Dear icriding ,

After seeing all the responses to the thread , i am little worried and thinking of "if anything can be done in advance " before getting EOI grant to get further process fast ?

For example - 

1) police verification - you already helped me earlier on this part ,thanks again .
2) medical - Can i do medical also in advance ( my current status - I have applied for EOI , waititng for the grant ) ..
if yes - what is the procedure for it ? .- what all test we need to do under medical , any specific test center we need to follow , cost ? as well
Do we require any letter first from DIAC to get this showed on medical center and get test done ?

Thanks ,
CH


----------



## Andy10

J4nE said:


> LOL, Thanks! I was worried something went wrong with my Form 80!!
> Hopefully I'll be allocated to CO soon, sick of waiting.


I guess the waiting game continues even with the allocation of a CO... just that we know that someone is on our case... thats it.. :violin:


----------



## Vijay24

ishaanchal said:


> Tried this number or like 20-30 times... Doesnt rings ! Tried with 0061 and +61 .. Nothing is working !
> 
> Any other options ?



00611300364613 - This is the number you should dial.


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> Today I completed Four weeks. Anyone who got CO allocation who applied on last week of June or later..Waiting Game is On...


Tomorrow it's 5th week for me  Still no update!


----------



## Andy10

Rocky Balboa said:


> Today I completed Four weeks. Anyone who got CO allocation who applied on last week of June or later..Waiting Game is On...


I will complete 5 weeks by the 1st of Aug and I still don't have a CO.. or maybe I have and I m not aware of.. I didn't make the call... :smow:


----------



## J4nE

Vijay24 said:


> Tomorrow it's 5th week for me  Still no update!


Today's my first day of the 4th week


----------



## icriding

coolhunk said:


> Dear icriding ,
> 
> After seeing all the responses to the thread , i am little worried and thinking of "if anything can be done in advance " before getting EOI grant to get further process fast ?
> 
> For example -
> 
> 1) police verification - you already helped me earlier on this part ,thanks again .
> 2) medical - Can i do medical also in advance ( my current status - I have applied for EOI , waititng for the grant ) ..
> if yes - what is the procedure for it ? .- what all test we need to do under medical , any specific test center we need to follow , cost ? as well
> Do we require any letter first from DIAC to get this showed on medical center and get test done ?
> 
> Thanks ,
> CH


*Hello coolhunk,*

Once you lodge your 189 Visa application, you will find a link to Print the "Organize your medicals" letter and undertake the health check.

You can undertake your medicals after printing the letter and organizing a health examination at the recommended Panel Clinic.

Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue and may be affected by processing delays.

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16. The PCC of certain countries may not be valid beyond a specified period.

If the validity of your Health and Character Assessments expire, you will required to apply for new Health and character assessments.

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Vijay24

*This is the situation now!*


----------



## Ani.pepe

You are funny Vijay.. in few weeks We'll be like this LOL


----------



## icriding

J4nE said:


> Today's my first day of the 4th week


You are already in Australia. No need to worry.


----------



## ishaanchal

Vijay24 said:


> 00611300364613 - This is the number you should dial.


Tried  No fun !


----------



## Vijay24

ishaanchal said:


> Tried  No fun !


 This is the number we all used. Not sure why it is not working for you


----------



## J4nE

icriding said:


> You are already in Australia. No need to worry.


LOL. true. I just don't like the feeling  prefer have things under my control..


----------



## icriding

J4nE said:


> LOL. true. I just don't like the feeling  prefer have things under my control..


No matter how hard we try, Life is never really under our control.


----------



## ishaanchal

What if we are unable to connect to DIAC via telephone ? Is there any other way via which we can contact them ? Any email ?


----------



## OZHope

*Regarding Job experience*

Hi all,

I've submitted my EOI today and one thing is poking me a lot. I had a job experience of 2 year 11 months. I didn't verify it by Engineers Australia as I know that I'll not get points for that as it is less than three years of experience. 
In my EOI I didn't mention about my experience. 

Did I do right? or should I include my experience even if it isn't not verified and won't get the point for it?

Please express your view on it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## J4nE

icriding said:


> No matter how hard we try, Life is never really under our control.


True  But the sooner I got the grant, the sooner I can travel, can't be bothered to apply for bridging B..lol even though I'm on 485 but still need bridging b to travel!!


----------



## Vikas2013

Rocky Balboa said:


> Today I completed Four weeks. Anyone who got CO allocation who applied on last week of June or later..Waiting Game is On...


Yes.i applied on 24june.got CO on 25july.


----------



## abhibakshi

icriding said:


> *Hello abhibakshi,*
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*



Thank you very much. Certainly your input is very helpful


----------



## mayankp

ivetka233 said:


> Hi , justrang imigratium and ttold me that my file is since last Tuesday in team Adelaide 6. No contact from someome since that time, hope never contact me and just give me a grant. I asked on phone so who is my case officer, they said he cant know that. Than i asked it does thatmean nobody work on myfile yet, he said no they do work on it he just cant see it.
> 
> How you other people come to know to CO names? And does anyone has experiencies with Team ADELAIDE 6?
> 
> Thank you all for responses.


At last....ivetka....your waiting for CO is over. Hope for the best, things will be finalised soon......Enjoy.


----------



## sachindev

ishaanchal said:


> What if we are unable to connect to DIAC via telephone ? Is there any other way via which we can contact them ? Any email ?


Try to call same number using Skype.. It is working for me


----------



## The Marine

How you would know which team you are assigned to? Thought that all GSM is now being handled by Adeliade team.


----------



## persian90

This is really retarded...I have been Australia since mid 2007, I turned 18 in Australia and maybe went around for 5-6 months until now and studied most of the time here..but I still have to wait for my security check ..
I have applied for 189 on 10th of may, CO 11th June, All docs checked and cleared by her 21st June and sent for security check according to my immigration agent. I am waiting on the grant because it can help me a lot on my tuition fees ..what is there to check for seriously when I spent my adult life in Australia...just really frustrated...


----------



## Sanje

Hi All,

I received PCC today and there is small mistake in the PCC.

i asked PCC for 10 years from 2003-07-11 to 2013-07-11.

But they mentioned it as 2003-07-15 to 2013-07-11. Therefor 4 days is less than the 10 years.

will it be a problem ?


----------



## rahulmenda

Any grants today???


----------



## Cmk2014

Hey today a case officer assigned to me. Only PCC was pending and she has requested for the same. I will get my PCC in couple if days. Expect grant immediately after PCC.


----------



## mithu93ku

Cmk2014 said:


> Hey today a case officer assigned to me. Only PCC was pending and she has requested for the same. I will get my PCC in couple if days. Expect grant immediately after PCC.


CO from which Team? What is her initial?
See my signature for my CO details.


----------



## rs100

surinsin said:


> Hi just checked my e-visa
> 
> there is a new status shown as below for me as well.
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> It seems there is some issue with the system as there is no one available at this time to change the status  so I guess we can relax. However if someone calls his/her CO regarding this please update in the forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.



Hi Suri,

even for me the status is changed to 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


lets c for happened next..

rgds//Raj


----------



## surinsin

Hi All,

I called up my CO directly today and got an automated message that he is no longer processing my case and I need to contact DIAC for any further information. My CO initials are ML. 

I called DIAC and got nothing from there except standard answers. Please suggest what should I do as I applied through agent so cant write an email directly. 

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## Cmk2014

Team 33 - ECO DFW GSM Brisbane


----------



## surinsin

rs100 said:


> Hi Suri,
> 
> even for me the status is changed to
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> 
> lets c for happened next..
> 
> rgds//Raj


Lets c.........


----------



## surinsin

ishaanchal said:


> Tried  No fun !


Make Sure you try it from landline not mobile and wait for atleast 30mins


----------



## anshuashu

can anyone please tell dat is there any enquiry after CO Is assigned..my agent told me so, dat nowadays EMPLOYERS N EMPLOYEES are getting d enquiry calls n even some of them hav got d pysical enquiry too..anybody received d enquiry call?? they hav called my employer during Vetassess:fingerscrossed:


----------



## icriding

persian90 said:


> This is really retarded...I have been Australia since mid 2007, I turned 18 in Australia and maybe went around for 5-6 months until now and studied most of the time here..but I still have to wait for my security check ..
> I have applied for 189 on 10th of may, CO 11th June, All docs checked and cleared by her 21st June and sent for security check according to my immigration agent. I am waiting on the grant because it can help me a lot on my tuition fees ..what is there to check for seriously when I spent my adult life in Australia...just really frustrated...


*Hello persian90,*

It appears that the DIAC in some instances, refers visa applications from Iran, Pakistan, and Afghanistan passport holders to the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) for security assessments.

If your Character check has been referred to the Australian Security Intelligence Organization (ASIO) for security assessment, you can expect processing delays of 3-12 months or even longer.
*
More info here:* Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application.

Icriding
*


----------



## usman.shahid

saintkamy said:


> Same as anyone else around 6-7 weeks. Meds are the only bottleneck currently so have meds done as soon as possible. N put info in your signature


Have you applied from Pakistan? Are you offshore applicant?


----------



## icriding

anshuashu said:


> can anyone please tell dat is there any enquiry after CO Is assigned..my agent told me so, dat nowadays EMPLOYERS N EMPLOYEES are getting d enquiry calls n even some of them hav got d pysical enquiry too..anybody received d enquiry call?? they hav called my employer during Vetassess:fingerscrossed:


*
Hello anshuashu,*

To the best of my knowledge, case officers usually call or email your employer/HR-Department to verify your employment claims.

In some instances, the Australian High Commission in your country may contact your employer/HR-Department in order to verify your employment claims.

It is important to submit "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" with full contact details (E-mail, phone, address) of your employer and Employment Payslip History as evidence for *all periods of employment specified in your claim for points.*

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## killerbee82

Hey guys, I uploaded my docs but forgot to follow the file naming procedure and now I have spaces in my file names what issue will it cause now that I can't change it


And I still don't have a co


----------



## rs100

Hi,

I just called DIAC, according to them my medicals are cleared & CO is allocated on 26th July, team-2 Adelaide.


----------



## rs100

again medical status changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


@Suri- please check urs


----------



## anshuashu

icriding said:


> *
> Hello anshuashu,*
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, case officers usually call or email your employer/HR-Department to verify your employment claims.
> 
> In some instances, the Australian High Commission in your country may contact your employer/HR-Department in order to verify your employment claims.
> 
> It is important to submit "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" with full contact details (E-mail, phone, address) of your employer and Employment Payslip History as evidence for *all periods of employment specified in your claim for points.*
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Dear Icriding,

thanx for your prompt reply..wat if i hav not mentioned d landline nmbr n d email id? do i need to worry..but during vetassess dey hav asked d same questions abt d landline n email id..my employer gave dem d id n satisfying answer for d landline nmbr..do i need to worry again or should add d details in d documents. still not uploaded?


----------



## surinsin

rs100 said:


> again medical status changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> 
> @Suri- please check urs


Same here.......


----------



## anshuashu

rahulmenda said:


> Yes I got call to my office Land-line. he called to my HR dep and they routed the call to me. As i have submitted salary slip, form16 and company appointment letter, all the document i submmit consists of all the contact details of company.



Hi Rahul,

Did u get d verification cal during vetassess also or only by d DIAC?


----------



## anshuashu

Anybody got d verification call by vetassess n DIAC both or just by either of them?


----------



## Mjt

happybuddha said:


> Try using IE, it works with IE. Still doesnt work on Chrome



i am still facing the same problem.... i tried from IE too....


----------



## Mjt

saintkamy said:


> bjtamuli which team you had? Im with T4
> N its gud to know atleast two ppl in adeliade you n bhaskar


my CO is also from adelaide T4...


----------



## icriding

anshuashu said:


> Dear Icriding,
> 
> thanx for your prompt reply..wat if i hav not mentioned d landline nmbr n d email id? do i need to worry..but during vetassess dey hav asked d same questions abt d landline n email id..my employer gave dem d id n satisfying answer for d landline nmbr..do i need to worry again or should add d details in d documents. still not uploaded?


*Hello anshuashu,*

It is important to submit "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" with *full contact details *(E-mail, phone, address) of your employer on an official letterhead.

If contact details are missing, you must update your letter with this information.


*Icriding*


----------



## surinsin

Hi Experts,

Need help here, I applied through agent and after asking them to send email to CO multiple times, I sent an email to DIAC from my inbox. Not sure if they will respond to that as I authorize my agent to receive and send communication on my behalf.

Please suggest if I can call or email somewhere to know my new CO as i am getting automated response from my current CO number that he is no longer with GSM.
Really frustrating 

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## icriding

surinsin said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need help here, I applied through agent and after asking them to send email to CO multiple times, I sent an email to DIAC from my inbox. Not sure if they will respond to that as I authorize my agent to receive and send communication on my behalf.
> 
> Please suggest if I can call or email somewhere to know my new CO as i am getting automated response from my current CO number that he is no longer with GSM.
> Really frustrating
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.



*Hello Suri,*

*General Skilled Migration inquiries*

*Telephone: *1300 364 613

Phone this number if you have lodged an application for a General Skilled Migration visa, and:

your application is outside standard processing times
or
you want to clarify a request from the General Skilled Processing Centres.

Hours of operation: 9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time) 

Calling the DIAC is *expensive. *Be prepared to wait for 20-30 min to be connected to a representative of the DIAC.

In most instances, the only information you get by calling the DIAC is information pertaining to the allocation of your case officer.

If you authorized you agent to receive and send communications on your behalf, the DIAC may choose communicate with your agent.

If you case officer has been transferred, your files will be reallocated to a new case officer.

A case officer can only process your application further, if you are *next in queue*, if you have provided *all *required documents, and *meet* the Health and Character Requirements.

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-12 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Andy10 said:


> I will complete 5 weeks by the 1st of Aug and I still don't have a CO.. or maybe I have and I m not aware of.. I didn't make the call... :smow:


Hell Yeah..Nobody has cheap money (At least I dont!!) to call DIAC, wait 30 minutes before the operator picks up and ask DO I HAVE A CO? what the hell with that? doesnt that sound :crazy:...save your money for a Book, Cinema ticket and feed it to the poor people and yeah if you are using it to call your girlfriend then call DIAC instead.


----------



## Raat bhar

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum and it's amazing to see so much of information being shared on this forum and people helping each other 

There's no need of an agent if we are on this forum, unless our case is much complicated.


----------



## Raat bhar

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hell Yeah..Nobody has cheap money (At least I dont!!) to call DIAC, wait 30 minutes before the operator picks up and ask DO I HAVE A CO? what the hell with that? doesnt that sound :crazy:...save your money for a Book, Cinema ticket and feed it to the poor people and yeah if you are using it to call your girlfriend then call DIAC instead.


Rocky,

you are correct, wasting so much of amount just to listen a "Yes" or a "No" is not advisable. anyways, you will come to know if a CO is assigned.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

You are right man..It is great electronic portal to enormous amount of information..that leads you to the other side of the planet..gateway to southern hemisphere

So, most of the people have got their CO in 5 weeks exactly, no need to call DIAC and waste money..those who dont have a CO in 5 weeks, expect a direct Grant.


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Mate Icriding,

I have sent you a private message. 

Thanks.


----------



## mindfreak

what do u guys reckon about starting a new Grants thread to keep up with all the grants for 189 and 190 subclasses? It shall make it much easier for people to follow people who get their grants and all the congratulatory messages while this thread can be utilized more towards basic queries after the visa has been applied for!

Just a thought, let me know what you think!


----------



## Gurpreethm

mindfreak said:


> what do u guys reckon about starting a new Grants thread to keep up with all the grants for 189 and 190 subclasses? It shall make it much easier for people to follow people who get their grants and all the congratulatory messages while this thread can be utilized more towards basic queries after the visa has been applied for!
> 
> Just a thought, let me know what you think!


Good idea, a new thread for people who get grant and planning to move so that we can get help from each other on, accomodation and job etc.


----------



## sghosh

Vijay24 said:


> Tomorrow it's 5th week for me  Still no update!


I too applied on the same day that is 26th june. Tomorrow we will complete the 5th week and enter the 6th week. Still no update


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> what do u guys reckon about starting a new Grants thread to keep up with all the grants for 189 and 190 subclasses? It shall make it much easier for people to follow people who get their grants and all the congratulatory messages while this thread can be utilized more towards basic queries after the visa has been applied for!
> 
> Just a thought, let me know what you think!


Criss Angel,
I think there is already a thread that you envisioned of

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/137947-visa-granted-journey-begins-77.html

We all can make use of this...It is sparingly used..all the congratulatory messages can be posted there, from now on

While this thread can be exclusively used for 190 applicants waiting for their CO..Excessive posting consumes lot of time to read all the messages..those of you working in office makes your day unproductive..


----------



## mindfreak

Guys I've just started a new thread titled "189 & 190 visa grants following thread" to keep one updated about all the grants that people get on this forum. It shall make it much easier for people to find one thread where they can see all the grants with the respective timelines, than flipping heaps of pages to figure out who got grants, etc.

More info in the first post on the forum that can be found here


----------



## icriding

Awww...We are a community here.  It nice for people to be able vent their stress here over the course of few months and finally be able share the good news! Encourages others!


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> Criss Angel,
> I think there is already a thread that you envisioned of
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/137947-visa-granted-journey-begins-77.html
> 
> We all can make use of this...It is sparingly used..all the congratulatory messages can be posted there, from now on
> 
> While this thread can be exclusively used for 190 applicants waiting for their CO..Excessive posting consumes lot of time to read all the messages..those of you working in office makes your day unproductive..


oh fair enough, I wasn't aware of that and went ahead and posted a new thread


----------



## Vijay24

Let your topic also stay. Cos it specifies 189 and 190.


----------



## Vijay24

Hey Mindfreak, I just noticed that you have also applied to WA and one day after my application lodgement, so we are on the same boat. That's nice to know. If you don't mind can we speak over the phone. I shall send details in PM.


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Let your topic also stay. Cos it specifies 189 and 190.


Yup just when I was considering bring the thread down, glad you came up with that idea. It shall keep the focus more limited towards 189 and 190 visa grants! Brilliant


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Hey Mindfreak, I just noticed that you have also applied to WA and one day after my application lodgement, so we are on the same boat. That's nice to know. If you don't mind can we speak over the phone. I shall send details in PM.


sure thing bud, fire it away!


----------



## mindfreak

Guys I've just started a new thread titled "189 & 190 visa grants following thread" to keep one updated about all the grants that people get on this forum. It shall make it much easier for people to find one thread where they can see all the grants with the respective timelines, than flipping heaps of pages to figure out who got grants, etc.

More info in the first post on the forum that can be found here


----------



## AnkurUk

I called DIAC today.. i called at exact 9:00 AM in the morning. And it took just 5 minutes to speak to the operator. I asked her about my application status she replied me back that you have CO assigned on 12th July GSM Team 4(VISA filed 13th June). And need to wait for CO to email you if they require anything. They also inform me that the processing period is 6 months. I applied through agent if they need anything they will email my agent right? Also agent told me that he hasn't received any email yet regarding my application.


----------



## surinsin

icriding said:


> *Hello Suri,*
> 
> *General Skilled Migration inquiries*
> 
> *Telephone: *1300 364 613
> 
> Phone this number if you have lodged an application for a General Skilled Migration visa, and:
> 
> your application is outside standard processing times
> or
> you want to clarify a request from the General Skilled Processing Centres.
> 
> Hours of operation: 9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time)
> 
> Calling the DIAC is *expensive. *Be prepared to wait for 20-30 min to be connected to a representative of the DIAC.
> 
> In most instances, the only information you get by calling the DIAC is information pertaining to the allocation of your case officer.
> 
> If you authorized you agent to receive and send communications on your behalf, the DIAC may choose communicate with your agent.
> 
> If you case officer has been transferred, your files will be reallocated to a new case officer.
> 
> A case officer can only process your application further, if you are *next in queue*, if you have provided *all *required documents, and *meet* the Health and Character Requirements.
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-12 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*




Hi Icriding,

Thanks a lot for your reply. I lodged application almost three months ago and first Co was assigned on 20th May. I will call DIAC tomorrow and ask them who is CO on my case.

Thanks again.

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## ivetka233

mayankp said:


> At last....ivetka....your waiting for CO is over. Hope for the best, things will be finalised soon......Enjoy.




You should call too,, you 2 days after me....


----------



## vinnie88

persian90 said:


> This is really retarded...I have been Australia since mid 2007, I turned 18 in Australia and maybe went around for 5-6 months until now and studied most of the time here..but I still have to wait for my security check ..
> I have applied for 189 on 10th of may, CO 11th June, All docs checked and cleared by her 21st June and sent for security check according to my immigration agent. I am waiting on the grant because it can help me a lot on my tuition fees ..what is there to check for seriously when I spent my adult life in Australia...just really frustrated...



Hi there, 

I understand your frustration but please remember that being in Australia has nothing to do with your character checks. Just because you have lived in Australia doesnt mean you automatically pass or fail the character requirements. 

Everyone goes through security checks however it takes weeks for some people and several months or even couple of years for some. It depends on how in-depth the character checks are and how quickly your government is willing to share their intelligent database with Australia. Basically, the more digitalized your data, the faster and easier it is for a foreign government to verify your identity. 

It took me 6 months to obtain a police clearance from a county i dont want to name and the same process takes 10 days or less in many other countries. 

It also depends on your employment background. I worked for the defense sector for 2 years which I believe might have been the reason for further checks done on my file. 

I hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## PDHUNT

HI Members,

I am having one question to those Indian member who have got their PCC done before CO allocation. 
Does the Passport office asking for any evidence/proof which indicates the reason for PCC?

prompt reply is much appreciated as I am now in my 7th week after I apply and I am planning to finish my PCC and medicals before CO allocated to my application in next week(hopefully).
And yes, your valuable input for PCC are also welcome.


----------



## icriding

PDHUNT said:


> HI Members,
> 
> I am having one question to those Indian member who have got their PCC done before CO allocation.
> Does the Passport office asking for any evidence/proof which indicates the reason for PCC?
> 
> prompt reply is much appreciated as I am now in my 7th week after I apply and I am planning to finish my PCC and medicals before CO allocated to my application in next week(hopefully).
> And yes, your valuable input for PCC are also welcome.


 Does the Passport office asking for any evidence/proof which indicates the reason for PCC?* No-Not at all. The PCC itself states that it is suitable for visa/immigration purposes. *


----------



## Rocky Balboa

AnkurUk said:


> I called DIAC today.. i called at exact 9:00 AM in the morning. And it took just 5 minutes to speak to the operator. I asked her about my application status she replied me back that you have CO assigned on 12th July GSM Team 4(VISA filed 13th June). And need to wait for CO to email you if they require anything. They also inform me that the processing period is 6 months. I applied through agent if they need anything they will email my agent right? Also agent told me that he hasn't received any email yet regarding my application.



This is a very good sign for all of us waiting for a CO..that your CO was assigned 4 weeks after you applied..and also the fact that until further documents are not required, they don't contact us..So Play the Waiting game..Start packing/arranging accomodation/look for jobs and start daydreaming, beach volleyball, chilled beer, lots of parties, cute chicks, nice restaurants, good food, nice life, etc.


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> This is a very good sign for all of us waiting for a CO..that your CO was assigned 4 weeks after you applied..and also the fact that until further documents are not required, they don't contact us..So Play the Waiting game..Start packing/arranging accomodation/look for jobs and start daydreaming, beach volleyball, chilled beer, lots of parties, cute chicks, nice restaurants, good food, nice life, etc.


LOL that pretty much sums up Australia


----------



## mayankp

ivetka233 said:


> You should call too,, you 2 days after me....


I will wait till next week and I have applied through agent so I will ask my agent next week to get information from DIAC. In any case, only allocation of CO information does not help much till the time we receive some requirement/ communication from the CO. Let's wait and watch for 8 weeks at least.


----------



## monster

can anyone tell me , why would i need to attach certified copy of IELTS/ACS 
since CO can easily verify it online
should i still certify the fotocopy and upload it?


----------



## icriding

monster said:


> can anyone tell me , why would i need to attach certified copy of IELTS/ACS
> since CO can easily verify it online
> should i still certify the fotocopy and upload it?


*
Hello Monster,*

Yes, they can easily verify your results online.

I suspect that your Photos on the IELTS-TRF and Assessment letter are also used for *Biometric *purposes to verify your identity.   

*Icriding*


----------



## naree

Mates,
Today i have completed medicals, pcc on 13th july and lodged visa on 11th july.
Is thr any risk involved if we submit the medicals before a co gets assigned?
Also submitted form16s for 5 years, offer and exp letters of all my employers.
Just wanted to know your views on my case.


----------



## Addi

Hi,

Today my Electronic visa status inquiry is not working  it says "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."


----------



## Rocky Balboa

naree said:


> Mates,
> Today i have completed medicals, pcc on 13th july and lodged visa on 11th july.
> Is thr any risk involved if we submit the medicals before a co gets assigned?
> Also submitted form16s for 5 years, offer and exp letters of all my employers.
> Just wanted to know your views on my case.


There is NO RISK at all if you submit your medicals before a CO gets assigned. It expedites the whole process. Better upload Form 80 beforehand and play the waiting game..


----------



## alireza_sh

Addi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today my Electronic visa status inquiry is not working  it says "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."


No worries,

It is just a Network Issue.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Addi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today my Electronic visa status inquiry is not working  it says "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."


"This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."

It is clear from the message itself.

So try again later.

whats the issue?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

monster said:


> can anyone tell me , why would i need to attach certified copy of IELTS/ACS
> since CO can easily verify it online
> should i still certify the fotocopy and upload it?


no need for certification, colored scan copy is fine..we all did that..no objection from any CO


----------



## icriding

Rocky Balboa said:


> "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."
> 
> It is clear from the message itself.
> 
> So try again later.
> 
> whats the issue?


----------



## ivetka233

mayankp said:


> I will wait till next week and I have applied through agent so I will ask my agent next week to get information from DIAC. In any case, only allocation of CO information does not help much till the time we receive some requirement/ communication from the CO. Let's wait and watch for 8 weeks at least.




Agent wount tell you. As i am through agent i rang myself imigratium and told me all this my file has been sent etc, team name etc. Than i was today at immigratium too ( my agent) asked him if anything new he said no communication, he didnt even mentioned i have been sent to some team. 

I believe immigratium tell you more than your agent


----------



## greenmiles

*Attention senior expats....*

hmmmm....lots of drama my friends.....

I have been assigned to a CO from brisbane on April and send the requested documents, CO came back to me asking for more information, provided those on May. Following a status inquiry my CO informed me the documents provided are enough and in case CO requires anything CO will contact me. Today I received a mail from a adelaide team asking for more information on form 80...

dear friends anyone has any idea what does that mean?

Any kind of request should be made by the CO as soon as one is allocated, should not be?

In the letter it is also stated that this request does not mean my case has been allocated to a decision maker yet.....

very confusing....................


----------



## Addi

This message is showing since 3 weeks now, I've been trying to inquire about my status since the day I lodged my online app and the same message appears everytime


----------



## ivetka233

greenmiles said:


> hmmmm....lots of drama my friends.....
> 
> I have been assigned to a CO from brisbane on April and send the requested documents, CO came back to me asking for more information, provided those on May. Following a status inquiry my CO informed me the documents provided are enough and in case CO requires anything CO will contact me. Today I received a mail from a adelaide team asking for more information on form 80...
> 
> dear friends anyone has any idea what does that mean?
> 
> Any kind of request should be made by the CO as soon as one is allocated, should not be?
> 
> In the letter it is also stated that this request does not mean my case has been allocated to a decision maker yet.....
> 
> 
> What tea adelaide are you ? what number?


----------



## icriding

Addi said:


> This message is showing since 3 weeks now, I've been trying to inquire about my status since the day I lodged my online app and the same message appears everytime



*
Hello Addi,*

Try clearing your browsers Cache and Cookies and see if that helps. 

Make sure you enter your correct TRN and password.

Are you assessing the correct website?

*Link: *https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

*Icriding*


----------



## Mjt

Addi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today my Electronic visa status inquiry is not working  it says "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."


I am facing the same problem since yday!! Dnt knw wats d issue...


----------



## marorpe

greenmiles said:


> hmmmm....lots of drama my friends.....
> 
> I have been assigned to a CO from brisbane on April and send the requested documents, CO came back to me asking for more information, provided those on May. Following a status inquiry my CO informed me the documents provided are enough and in case CO requires anything CO will contact me. Today I received a mail from a adelaide team asking for more information on form 80...
> 
> dear friends anyone has any idea what does that mean?
> 
> Any kind of request should be made by the CO as soon as one is allocated, should not be?
> 
> In the letter it is also stated that this request does not mean my case has been allocated to a decision maker yet.....
> 
> very confusing....................


Form 80 is the one required for getting your PCC. Did you upload your PCC??


----------



## icriding

ivetka233 said:


> greenmiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm....lots of drama my friends.....
> 
> I have been assigned to a CO from brisbane on April and send the requested documents, CO came back to me asking for more information, provided those on May. Following a status inquiry my CO informed me the documents provided are enough and in case CO requires anything CO will contact me. Today I received a mail from a adelaide team asking for more information on form 80...
> 
> dear friends anyone has any idea what does that mean?
> 
> Any kind of request should be made by the CO as soon as one is allocated, should not be?
> 
> In the letter it is also stated that this request does not mean my case has been allocated to a decision maker yet.....
> 
> 
> 
> What tea adelaide are you ? what number?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Hello ivetka233,*
> 
> Form 80 is used by the DIAC for Character Assessment.
> 
> In general, all applicants over 16 years are requested to complete and submit Form-80.
> 
> *Link:* http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*
Click to expand...


----------



## josephjt

I called the DIAC and they informed me that the medicals have cleared, but I don't have a CO yet.


----------



## abhibakshi

Hi Experts,

I have lodge my application on 20th June and then started uploading the documents. I'm not yet assigned a CO but wanted to make sure I have all the documents uploaded/ ready when a CO got appointed. 
Can you guys help me understand what are the documents a CO would be asking me to upload.

Please note that I have already uploaded education certificate, PCC documents, Experience certificate from employers, IELTS score card, birth proof, ACS reports and completed my medicals.

Can you please let me know if I need to upload any other document other than my experience letter from my employers to support the employment? 

Also let me know if I need to upload any other specific document to make the process smooth.


----------



## icriding

abhibakshi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have lodge my application on 20th June and then started uploading the documents. I'm not yet assigned a CO but wanted to make sure I have all the documents uploaded/ ready when a CO got appointed.
> Can you guys help me understand what are the documents a CO would be asking me to upload.
> 
> Please note that I have already uploaded education certificate, PCC documents, Experience certificate from employers, IELTS score card, birth proof, ACS reports and completed my medicals.
> 
> Can you please let me know if I need to upload any other document other than my experience letter from my employers to support the employment?
> 
> Also let me know if I need to upload any other specific document to make the process smooth.


*Hello abhibakshi,*


*You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*

*More info here: * 189-Applicant-Checklist

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.

You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.

The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year

*Here is a Recommended List of documents *

1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
5. India PCC
6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
7. University Degree Transcripts - Graduation Certificate
8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## abhibakshi

icriding said:


> *Hello abhibakshi,*
> 
> 
> *You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*
> 
> *More info here: * 189-Applicant-Checklist
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf
> 
> You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.
> 
> You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.
> 
> The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year
> 
> *Here is a Recommended List of documents *
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> 3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
> 4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
> 5. India PCC
> 6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
> 7. University Degree Transcripts - Graduation Certificate
> 8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
> 9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have used to claim points for migration.
> 
> Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.
> 
> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding *




Hi Icriding,

This is wonderful to have such input form you . Regarding the Employment payslip history, Do I need to submit all the previous employer's payslips ? I have copies of Form16s but I don't have all the payslips for last 9 years. would bank statement and/ or Form 16 would be enough?
Please suggest.

Regards


----------



## icriding

abhibakshi said:


> Hi Icriding,
> 
> This is wonderful to have such input form you . Regarding the Employment payslip history, Do I need to submit all the previous employer's payslips ? I have copies of Form16s but I don't have all the payslips for last 9 years. would bank statement and/ or Form 16 would be enough?
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards


*Hello abhibakshi,*

It is important to have "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for *all periods of employment specified in your claim for points.*

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## earldro

Mjt said:


> I am facing the same problem since yday!! Dnt knw wats d issue...


Have you guys been able to log in to that site?? I don't think anyone else from this forum have been able to log in ever, we've all been using the document upload link.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## killerbee82

earldro said:


> Have you guys been able to log in to that site?? I don't think anyone else from this forum have been able to log in ever, we've all been using the document upload link.
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


I just logged on its working fine


----------



## mindfreak

earldro said:


> Have you guys been able to log in to that site?? I don't think anyone else from this forum have been able to log in ever, we've all been using the document upload link.
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Absolutely, been logging into the website from the very day i submitted the application


----------



## BrightSun6582

Dude,

no earlier employee paysllips are required absolutely. upload surely the form 16s of all the years, if u dont hav form 16, then upload the IT returns.

Dont worry much on this. 

Rgds,
/R


----------



## BrightSun6582

abhibakshi said:


> Hi Icriding,
> 
> This is wonderful to have such input form you . Regarding the Employment payslip history, Do I need to submit all the previous employer's payslips ? I have copies of Form16s but I don't have all the payslips for last 9 years. would bank statement and/ or Form 16 would be enough?
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards


@Icriding,

when i click on the form 80 url that you gave, it says, i cannot save the data after filling the form, instead asks me to take printout.

how to ensure that the pdf saves data that you entered?

Rgds,
/R


----------



## icriding

BrightSun6582 said:


> @Icriding,
> 
> when i click on the form 80 url that you gave, it says, i cannot save the data after filling the form, instead asks me to take printout.
> 
> how to ensure that the pdf saves data that you entered?
> 
> Rgds,
> /R


*Hello BrightSun6582*

PDF-XChange Viewer supports saving of filled PDF forms.

*
Cheers
Icriding*


----------



## Mjt

earldro said:


> Have you guys been able to log in to that site?? I don't think anyone else from this forum have been able to log in ever, we've all been using the document upload link.
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Yes... I check it daily from the day i lodged visa....


----------



## Vijay24

Good luck for tomorrow  

Hope to see some grants


----------



## terminator1

BrightSun6582 said:


> @Icriding,
> 
> when i click on the form 80 url that you gave, it says, i cannot save the data after filling the form, instead asks me to take printout.
> 
> how to ensure that the pdf saves data that you entered?
> 
> Rgds,
> /R


open the form on web browser, enter all the details and fire print command.
the print options will be open where it will ask whether you want to save the file in pdf. save the file in pdf, and there you go.. you will have all the details.


----------



## ranjith47

Hope. Is everything !


----------



## mithu93ku

Tomorrow never dies! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shift_move

Seniors,
I need help. My wife does not a a birth certificate and I thought that her TC from MCA should be fine. But I have just noticed that her DOB is wrong in her TC. Can you please suggest any other alternative document that I could upload to her DOB proof.

Thanks in advance guys..


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

I'm still waiting for the CO allocation
But medic done in two weeks back.

Now a message "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
is available in my application .

Any one have any clue about this status.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## icriding

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm still waiting for the CO allocation
> But medic done in two weeks back.
> 
> Now a message "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> is available in my application .
> 
> Any one have any clue about this status.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


*Hello Colombo,*

This means that the Results of your Health Examinations have now been received by the DIAC and *may have been finalized.*

You may also receive the following update:

*Health Case Status*

This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.

Examinations required for this visa application

501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system.

Hope this information helps.
*
All the best with your application.

Cheers

Icriding
*


----------



## Colombo

icriding said:


> *Hello Colombo,*
> 
> This means that the Results of your Health Examinations have now been received by the DIAC and *may have been finalized.*
> 
> You may also receive the following update:
> 
> *Health Case Status*
> 
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 707 HIV test Completed
> 
> Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> *
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding
> *



Dear Icriding,

From where do i can find bellow infor..

"This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.

Examinations required for this visa application

501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed" 

Cheer

XXX


----------



## icriding

Colombo said:


> Dear Icriding,
> 
> From where do i can find bellow infor..
> 
> "This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 707 HIV test Completed"
> 
> Cheer
> 
> XXX


You *may *also receive those updates.


----------



## DrLatib

shift_move said:


> Seniors,
> I need help. My wife does not a a birth certificate and I thought that her TC from MCA should be fine. But I have just noticed that her DOB is wrong in her TC. Can you please suggest any other alternative document that I could upload to her DOB proof.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys..


If you can tell us what TC and MCA means maybe someone on the forum can try to assist you? Maybe others know but i;m guessing TC=Traffic Cop, MCA=Miners Cheque Account

Either way though there is a question in form 80 that asks about the applicant ever having a different date of birth so you should just be honest and say yes, and give the details, its a common issue, mistakes on the original birth certificate also happen


----------



## shift_move

PDHUNT said:


> HI Members,
> 
> I am having one question to those Indian member who have got their PCC done before CO allocation.
> Does the Passport office asking for any evidence/proof which indicates the reason for PCC?
> 
> prompt reply is much appreciated as I am now in my 7th week after I apply and I am planning to finish my PCC and medicals before CO allocated to my application in next week(hopefully).
> And yes, your valuable input for PCC are also welcome.


Hi
While filling in the online PCC application, you will be asked to pick the purpose and you can pick it as immigration to australia. The same will be mentioned in you letter. But absolutely no proof is required.


----------



## shift_move

DrLatib said:


> If you can tell us what TC and MCA means maybe someone on the forum can try to assist you? Maybe others know but i;m guessing TC=Traffic Cop, MCA=Miners Cheque Account
> 
> Either way though there is a question in form 80 that asks about the applicant ever having a different date of birth so you should just be honest and say yes, and give the details, its a common issue, mistakes on the original birth certificate also happen


Sorry about that. TC=transfer certificate which is usually used for continuing education and MCA is masters in computer applications , a degree 

Thanks again.


----------



## marorpe

Hi all,

When filling the form 80 to get the PCC, question 20 asks about the future address in Australia. What happens if I haven't any idea yet???

Thx in advance


----------



## tanvir360

I ve Statement of Service/Reference Letters but i dont hav any Employment Payslip as my employer doesnt supply anyone payslip/salary voucher (without request), Tax certificate or group Tax, superannuation records etc.however, salary is given always by cash. I did request last time during my skill assessment period for salary voucher and accounts department gave me computer printed (6 months period )vouchers for 2012 and finally i submitted those to Vetassess. After that they didnt inquire 2 my employer that time. 

Is it really mandatory to show payslip/salary voucher/tax cert. when employment assessment begin after elodge? If ill show any letter from the CEO/MD giving the statement that they dont give any slip/voucher unless it is requested..........
then wat will happen???

can anyone gimme suggestions regarding this issue........??? its really urgent for me to be ready for this interrogation now.....:behindsofa:


----------



## divyap

tanvir360 said:


> I ve Statement of Service/Reference Letters but i dont hav any Employment Payslip as my employer doesnt supply anyone payslip/salary voucher (without request), however, salary is given always by cash. I did request last time during my skill assessment period for salary voucher and accounts department gave me computer printed (6 months period )vouchers for 2012 and finally i submitted those to Vetassess.
> 
> Is it really mandatory to show payslip/salary voucher when employment assessment begin? If ill show any letter from the CEO/MD giving the statement that they dont give any slip/voucher unless it is requested, then wat will happen???
> 
> can anyone gimme suggestions regarding this issue........?


Do you have the luxury to do away with that period? 

I mean do you get 60 points without that exp during which u were paid in cash..?


----------



## tanvir360

divyap said:


> Do you have the luxury to do away with that period?
> 
> I mean do you get 60 points without that exp during which u were paid in cash..?


actually its bitter 2 say i claimed points according to this experience (8 years) and got 60 points. Though my employer is quite renowned in my country but they dont hav these type of formalities with their employees.........


----------



## divyap

tanvir360 said:


> actually its bitter 2 say i claimed points according to this experience (8 years) and got 60 points. Though my employer is quite renowned in my country but they dont hav these type of formalities with their employees.........



You got invite? Plz give more details tanvir.
Have u applied for state sponsorship and got invite with 8 yrs exp?


----------



## mithu93ku

tanvir360 said:


> actually its bitter 2 say i claimed points according to this experience (8 years) and got 60 points. Though my employer is quite renowned in my country but they dont hav these type of formalities with their employees.........


Collect a salary statement for last three years at least and submit it.


----------



## snehaaus

marorpe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When filling the form 80 to get the PCC, question 20 asks about the future address in Australia. What happens if I haven't any idea yet???
> 
> Thx in advance


Leave Blank or mentioned "Not KNown"


----------



## tanvir360

divyap said:


> You got invite? Plz give more details tanvir.
> Have u applied for state sponsorship and got invite with 8 yrs exp?


u can c my time line in signature. Ive already lodge 190/med
Ive claimed 8 years employment wit this orthodox employer..........

where is ur timeline mate....???


----------



## divyap

tanvir360 said:


> u can c my time line in signature. Ive already lodge 190/med
> Ive claimed 8 years employment wit this orthodox employer..........


I'm on my mobile.. Cannot see signatures.. Im sorry about that.. 

If u have received SS, then cool down man.. Just blame the sponsoring state if your 190 CO disagree.... You have a good chance..


----------



## sghosh

Guys one question from my side:

I am at 60 without claiming any points for work experience.
I am at 65 if I consider only 3yrs of experience which Vetassess verified (Vetassess doesn't verify any experience beyond 3 yrs)
I am at 70 if I consider my total experience which is also valid and submitted payslips, offer letter, reference letters etc.

If in case DIAC thinks that my entire experience is not matching 100 % with my applied skill code, would they deduct my experience and then I would still qualify with 65 points and will get visa

or They will reject the application?

As, if HR department is contacted they will provide only the designation, I dont think they can answer the roles exactly. If they contact my supervisors, then its fine. But getting sleepless nights thinking all these stuffs


----------



## tanvir360

divyap said:


> I'm on my mobile.. Cannot see signatures.. Im sorry about that..
> 
> If u have received SS, then cool down man.. Just blame the sponsoring state if your 190 CO disagree.... You have a good chance..


if the twist of fate arise then ill do......but blame is worthy huh..........i just want one chance pass....... 

thanks


----------



## tanvir360

sghosh said:


> Guys one question from my side:
> 
> I am at 60 without claiming any points for work experience.
> I am at 65 if I consider only 3yrs of experience which Vetassess verified (Vetassess doesn't verify any experience beyond 3 yrs)
> I am at 70 if I consider my total experience which is also valid and submitted payslips, offer letter, reference letters etc.
> 
> If in case DIAC thinks that my entire experience is not matching 100 % with my applied skill code, would they deduct my experience and then I would still qualify with 65 points and will get visa
> 
> or They will reject the application?
> 
> As, if HR department is contacted they will provide only the designation, I dont think they can answer the roles exactly. If they contact my supervisors, then its fine. But getting sleepless nights thinking all these stuffs


as far i guess CO wont inquire ur experience that much like us as ur not claiming it for 60 points at all..............

take at least a nap and hav a nice dream...........


----------



## ivetka233

If you are allocated to the teams in which order are processed accountant application? Fast or slow?


----------



## J4nE

Day 2 of my 4th week...


----------



## Shafqat Baig

J4nE said:


> Day 2 of my 4th week...


Last day of my 7th week n no gud newz yet n no contact from CO either..


----------



## mithu93ku

Shafqat Baig said:


> Last day of my 7th week n no gud newz yet n no contact from CO either..


Grant is around the corner for you! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## J4nE

mithu93ku said:


> Grant is around the corner for you! :fingerscrossed:


Both you guys should get grant pretty soon  I'll probably still have to wait for another 3 weeks.


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

Hi admin I applied EOI on 8 July 13 under accountant 60 points.my current visa expiring on 30 August 13 nd in August their is two round 5 August and 19 August.the last option is TR visa 485 subclass in case I have not received any invitTion in these rounds?any suggestion plz. Thanks a lot


----------



## redyelloworange

shift_move said:


> Seniors,
> I need help. My wife does not a a birth certificate and I thought that her TC from MCA should be fine. But I have just noticed that her DOB is wrong in her TC. Can you please suggest any other alternative document that I could upload to her DOB proof.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys..


One, you can apply for her birth certificate now and try to get it.
Two, you may use the 10th standard certificate which should have her DOB on it.
Three, in addition to the 10th std certificate, you may want to give an affidavit from your wife and another one from her parents attesting her DOB.
Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Harish2013

sghosh said:


> Guys one question from my side:
> 
> I am at 60 without claiming any points for work experience.
> I am at 65 if I consider only 3yrs of experience which Vetassess verified (Vetassess doesn't verify any experience beyond 3 yrs)
> I am at 70 if I consider my total experience which is also valid and submitted payslips, offer letter, reference letters etc.
> 
> If in case DIAC thinks that my entire experience is not matching 100 % with my applied skill code, would they deduct my experience and then I would still qualify with 65 points and will get visa
> 
> or They will reject the application?
> 
> As, if HR department is contacted they will provide only the designation, I dont think they can answer the roles exactly. If they contact my supervisors, then its fine. But getting sleepless nights thinking all these stuffs


Hello, 
Please check here as according to DIAC's website,



> If you lodge a visa application and your points score is less than claimed in your EOI and invitation letter, your visa will be refused even if you are able to pass the points test or meet other threshold criteria.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ork-experience-assessed-acs-5.html#post876779

In your case, you have claimed 70 points and got the invitation.
IF CO dont agree with your total experiences and that lead your point decreased to 65 or 60 for example, this might lead to a Visa refusal even if you meet the minimum points requirement(60 point). You might have to withdraw your applications without any refund and have to re-submit the new EOI application.


----------



## Shafqat Baig

mithu93ku said:


> Grant is around the corner for you! :fingerscrossed:


I hope so inshaAllah :fingerscrossed:


----------



## J4nE

What the hell is ACS?


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Can anyone plz guide me that if u claim 5 points for ur Regional Australian study which is that your period of study is 16 calendar months and your Course duration is 2 years.. so can someone enlighten this statement plz


----------



## icriding

sghosh said:


> Guys one question from my side:
> 
> I am at 60 without claiming any points for work experience.
> I am at 65 if I consider only 3yrs of experience which Vetassess verified (Vetassess doesn't verify any experience beyond 3 yrs)
> I am at 70 if I consider my total experience which is also valid and submitted payslips, offer letter, reference letters etc.
> 
> If in case DIAC thinks that my entire experience is not matching 100 % with my applied skill code, would they deduct my experience and then I would still qualify with 65 points and will get visa
> 
> or They will reject the application?
> 
> As, if HR department is contacted they will provide only the designation, I dont think they can answer the roles exactly. If they contact my supervisors, then its fine. But getting sleepless nights thinking all these stuffs


*Hello sghosh,*

You can make grand assumptions about your experience, turn out to be wrong and then miss out on your visa. 

If you lodge a visa application and your points score is less than claimed in your EOI and invitation letter, your visa will be refused even if you are able to pass the points test or meet other threshold criteria. If you receive an invitation and your points have decreased or your personal information is not accurate, you do not have to proceed to make an application. You should correct the information in your EOI and wait to receive another invitation.

*Be aware:* If you're invited to apply for a visa, the information you submit in the your EOI will be used as part of your application. If you provide misleading or false information on your EOI, your application may be refused. If your visa is refused on this basis you will be subject to a three year ban which may prevent grant of a further visa.

*Source: * Booklet 11-SkillSelect 

*Link *http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1406.pdf


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Last day of the month...Any grants, CO allotment, CO correspondence???

Hold your nerves June applicants plus lingering Late May applications.


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Last day of the month...Any grants, CO allotment, CO correspondence???
> 
> Hold your nerves June applicants plus lingering Late May applications.


Getting CO correspondence promptly. 
Earlier he requested, 
evidence of IELTS ( though I uploaded it long ago)
evidence of health.

Today I just acknowledge him that I have completed all he requested.
In reply he wrote me that he is unable to see the documents online and requested me to attach these in email. I have sent him.


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> Getting CO correspondence promptly.
> Earlier he requested,
> evidence of IELTS ( though I uploaded it long ago)
> evidence of health.
> 
> Today I just acknowledge him that I have completed all he requested.
> In reply he wrote me that he is unable to see the documents online and requested me to attach these in email. I have sent him.


By Friday you may receive your grant


----------



## Andy10

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hell Yeah..Nobody has cheap money (At least I dont!!) to call DIAC, wait 30 minutes before the operator picks up and ask DO I HAVE A CO? what the hell with that? doesnt that sound :crazy:...save your money for a Book, Cinema ticket and feed it to the poor people and yeah if you are using it to call your girlfriend then call DIAC instead.


Haha!  These occasional humour's are required! Helps in this situation and waiting game.. and fear of the unknown... !


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Mithu93ku,

I have sent you a private message. Please reply.


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

Hi admin I applied EOI on 8 July 13 under accountant 60 points.my current visa expiring on 30 August 13 nd in August their is two round 5 August and 19 August.the last option is TR visa 485 subclass in case I have not received any invitTion in these rounds?any suggestion plz. Thanks a lot


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Andy10 said:


> Haha!  These occasional humour's are required! Helps in this situation and waiting game.. and fear of the unknown... !


----------



## Rocky Balboa

J4nE said:


> What the hell is ACS?


Australian Computer Society, skill assessing authority


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Getting CO correspondence promptly.
> Earlier he requested,
> evidence of IELTS ( though I uploaded it long ago)
> evidence of health.
> 
> Today I just acknowledge him that I have completed all he requested.
> In reply he wrote me that he is unable to see the documents online and requested me to attach these in email. I have sent him.



Good for you..Hope you get grant soon


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi all,
I want to know if the security checking by the external agents is for all or not?

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Rocky Balboa

alireza_sh said:


> Hi all,
> I want to know if the security checking by the external agents is for all or not?
> 
> Cheers,
> Al



I don't think it is for all..I have not heard so much about it in this forum..else most of the applicants would not get a grant within 7-10 weeks..most applicants have received their grants within 2 months, in general..I think for 189 applicants it is most common..


----------



## alireza_sh

Rocky Balboa said:


> I don't think it is for all..I have not heard so much about it in this forum..else most of the applicants would not get a grant within 7-10 weeks..most applicants have received their grants within 2 months, in general..I think for 189 applicants it is most common..


Thanks,
my Co just asked for form 80, australian pcc and international pcc,6 months ago.
Do u think he will ask for any other document later?
This means she accepts everything till now?


----------



## mamunmaziz

to know the actual status of ''No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.'...I send an e-mail to my CO day before Yesterday, My CO re send that to another CO and She replied me .......
'.......
Your file is showing that you have completed medicals for this application. Please note that these were not yet requested by your case officer to be completed. '

......What does it mean? Do they discourage to do medicals before CO requested?
and what should I understand ...my medicals not yet noticed actually...? (!)


----------



## ivetka233

Deepalohiankhas said:


> Hi admin I applied EOI on 8 July 13 under accountant 60 points.my current visa expiring on 30 August 13 nd in August their is two round 5 August and 19 August.the last option is TR visa 485 subclass in case I have not received any invitTion in these rounds?any suggestion plz. Thanks a lot




Joi the late course,, till than you will get student visa


----------



## The Marine

Hello Fellows, I can see it takes about 5 weeks to get CO. assuming that everything is uploaded and ready, how much does it take to get the grant from the date that the CO assigned.
on the other hand, is the CO assignment based on first come first served or do they have a selection criteria/priority. I've been trying to put a selection pattern but just couldn’t.


----------



## alireza_sh

The Marine said:


> Hello Fellows, I can see it takes about 5 weeks to get CO. assuming that everything is uploaded and ready, how much does it take to get the grant from the date that the CO assigned.
> on the other hand, is the CO assignment based on first come first served or do they have a selection criteria/priority. I've been trying to put a selection pattern but just couldn’t.


Hi
I think it depends on the country.
For middle easterns it takes longer,
As i am waiting for the grant for 7 months.


----------



## usman.shahid

Shafqat Baig said:


> I hope so inshaAllah :fingerscrossed:


Shafqat, did u apply from Pakistan? are u offshore applicant?


----------



## mohsinhere

Hi All,

I'm new in this thread.
I'm about to submit the eVisa application. But after filling in all fields, at the end it asked for payment. I'm confused about where to attach the supporting documents. Please advise.

Also I haven't done notarisation of documents since i'll be able to do that only once I reach India this weekend. Should I submit the application after that?


----------



## usman.shahid

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new in this thread.
> I'm about to submit the eVisa application. But after filling in all fields, at the end it asked for payment. I'm confused about where to attach the supporting documents. Please advise.
> 
> Also I haven't done notarisation of documents since i'll be able to do that only once I reach India this weekend. Should I submit the application after that?


After the payment you will get options to upload all documents....first is payment!


----------



## ivetka233

Who is under Team 6 Adelaide?


----------



## Vijay24

Exactly 5th week today  and no signs of CO yet :|


----------



## mohsinhere

usman.shahid said:


> After the payment you will get options to upload all documents....first is payment!


Thanks for the reply... so is there any deadline for uploading docs or we can do it whenever available?
Also I haven't done anything for my PCCs...
I have to get it from Saudi Arabia and Singapore...should I only start the application for PCC once they request for it?

I lived in UAE for around 10 months..hope they wont request for PCC from UAE.

How about medicals?
Is there any page which in the website which clearly explains these stuffs?


----------



## Cmk2014

Does CO check all documents before asking the candidate or he only checks for missing docs and then starts assessing after receiving all docs?


----------



## Vijay24

mohsinhere said:


> Thanks for the reply... so is there any deadline for uploading docs or we can do it whenever available?
> Also I haven't done anything for my PCCs...
> I have to get it from Saudi Arabia and Singapore...should I only start the application for PCC once they request for it?
> 
> I lived in UAE for around 10 months..hope they wont request for PCC from UAE.
> 
> How about medicals?
> Is there any page which in the website which clearly explains these stuffs?



PCC should be provided only if you live in a country for 12 or more months.

Start arranging PCC documents from now itself, you won't be having any delay's and of course that is a mandatory document so DIAC will definitely ask.


----------



## NVsha

hi all,


i have applied for 489 (state regional sponsored visa for NT ), its done 27th june ,till now no correspondence from co or amything else.......how long will this wait go on......any ideas...


regards,
neetika sharma.


----------



## Australia40

mamunmaziz said:


> to know the actual status of ''No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.'...I send an e-mail to my CO day before Yesterday, My CO re send that to another CO and She replied me .......
> '.......
> Your file is showing that you have completed medicals for this application. Please note that these were not yet requested by your case officer to be completed. '
> 
> ......What does it mean? Do they discourage to do medicals before CO requested?
> and what should I understand ...my medicals not yet noticed actually...? (!)


Dear Mamun,

yes they discourage, one of my friend asked his CO whether he should perform his medical the CO say not to do do until he ased.....................


EA - 233512 | VISA 189|Invite 17 FEB 13 | Visa App/Ack 12 Mar 13 | CO 02 May 13 (Form 80 only) | PCC & Med: 23 Apr & 18 May 13 | Team 02 Adelaide (JS) | Grant :???waiting


----------



## raminbdjp

Today my CO contacted with me for the first time.
My medical has been referred to MOC.
CO wrote regarding medical: *Unfortunately there is currently a very long delay (probably many months) with that process and I am unable to provide you with a definite timeframe regarding when your case will be finalised.*
Does anyone have idea about timeframe for response from MOC?
Thanks.


----------



## mohsinhere

Vijay24 said:


> PCC should be provided only if you live in a country for 12 or more months.
> 
> Start arranging PCC documents from now itself, you won't be having any delay's and of course that is a mandatory document so DIAC will definitely ask.


Thanks again..

More questions...err...sorry for bugging with all these questions.

Currently I live in Singapore for the past 3 years...so in the Application I should enter country of residence as Singapore or India? (I'm not a PR here).

Currently I have entered Singapore. And in the countries where i lived other than country of residence I have entered India.

Problem is if I mention India I'm reluctant to give my India address since i'm not sure if my parents will be at home to receive any letters since they are moving abroad.


----------



## Vijay24

mohsinhere said:


> Thanks again..
> 
> More questions...err...sorry for bugging with all these questions.
> 
> Currently I live in Singapore for the past 3 years...so in the Application I should enter country of residence as Singapore or India? (I'm not a PR here).
> 
> Currently I have entered Singapore. And in the countries where i lived other than country of residence I have entered India.
> 
> Problem is if I mention India I'm reluctant to give my India address since i'm not sure if my parents will be at home to receive any letters since they are moving abroad.



As per my knowledge, you can mention as Singapore and also you must provide PCC for India also. 

Others who were in abroad and applied would be knowing more details.


----------



## Australia1

mamunmaziz said:


> to know the actual status of ''No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.'...I send an e-mail to my CO day before Yesterday, My CO re send that to another CO and She replied me .......
> '.......
> Your file is showing that you have completed medicals for this application. Please note that these were not yet requested by your case officer to be completed. '
> 
> ......What does it mean? Do they discourage to do medicals before CO requested?
> and what should I understand ...my medicals not yet noticed actually...? (!)


Medical and pcc request from CO used to be considered as the last thing before visa grant. But I do not think this is the case with DIAC anymore. In many instances, CO has requested med and pcc from applicants recently and then put the case through security checks after.

Going back to your question, some co discourages doing medical as it's validity may expire by the time your security checks gets completed. Then you may have to undergo medical check up again. Other than this there isn't much you should worry about.


----------



## mohsinhere

Vijay24 said:


> As per my knowledge, you can mention as Singapore and also you must provide PCC for India also.
> 
> Others who were in abroad and applied would be knowing more details.


Thanks Vijay. 

Where can I see the document checklist. I'm visiting India this friday for a week. So I could take those documents to get it notarised.


----------



## icriding

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new in this thread.
> I'm about to submit the eVisa application. But after filling in all fields, at the end it asked for payment. I'm confused about where to attach the supporting documents. Please advise.
> 
> Also I haven't done notarisation of documents since i'll be able to do that only once I reach India this weekend. Should I submit the application after that?


*Hello mohsinhere,*

Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.

*You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*

*More info here: * 190-Applicant-Checklist

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.

You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.

The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year

*Here is a Recommended List of documents *

1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
5. India PCC
6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
7. University Degree Transcripts - Graduation Certificate
8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## icriding

raminbdjp said:


> Today my CO contacted with me for the first time.
> My medical has been referred to MOC.
> CO wrote regarding medical: *Unfortunately there is currently a very long delay (probably many months) with that process and I am unable to provide you with a definite timeframe regarding when your case will be finalised.*
> Does anyone have idea about timeframe for response from MOC?
> Thanks.


*Hello raminbdjp,*

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred.

It appears that some Health Examinations are routinely referred for purposes of quality assurance.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect *processing delays of 6-8 weeks* or longer.

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system. 

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

alireza_sh said:


> Thanks,
> my Co just asked for form 80, australian pcc and international pcc,6 months ago.
> Do u think he will ask for any other document later?
> This means she accepts everything till now?


I think you should be OK. If CO says, thats what she needs...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

neetikavikas said:


> hi all,
> 
> 
> i have applied for 489 (state regional sponsored visa for NT ), its done 27th june ,till now no correspondence from co or amything else.......how long will this wait go on......any ideas...
> 
> 
> regards,
> neetika sharma.


My cousin wants to apply for 489 visa for Northern Territory as well..He has 6 in each band in IELTS..he has done Bachelor in Business Administration. His sister and brother in law work in Darwin. Can you please tell me how and whether he will be eligible to apply under this visa subclass? what are documents that he need..can u please give me relevant links where i can do research on..is there any threads on this forum? Thanks rock..

Regarding your visa application, you may directly get a grant if everything has been frontloaded, CO may or may not contact you.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Cmk2014 said:


> Does CO check all documents before asking the candidate or he only checks for missing docs and then starts assessing after receiving all docs?



Initial assessment is done as soon as you upload the docs..CO will only request for additional documents if needed otherwise continue the assessment and give you a grant


----------



## icriding

Cmk2014 said:


> Does CO check all documents before asking the candidate or he only checks for missing docs and then starts assessing after receiving all docs?


*Hello Cmk2014,*

In general, they appear to request for *missing *documents. 

A request for PCC (Character Requirement), Reference letters and PaySlip history (Proof of employment) and a request Form80 are common requests.

They may also instruct you to undergo medical examinations in order to meet the Health requirement, if you have not already done so. 

*Icriding *


----------



## mohsinhere

icriding said:


> *Hello mohsinhere,*
> 
> Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.
> 
> *You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*
> 
> *More info here: * 190-Applicant-Checklist
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
> 
> You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.
> 
> You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.
> 
> The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year
> 
> *Here is a Recommended List of documents *
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> 3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
> 4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
> 5. India PCC
> 6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
> 7. University Degree Transcripts - Graduation Certificate
> 8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
> 9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.
> 
> Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.
> 
> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding *


That was all I required. Thanks a lot... :clap2:
By the way..what is this all about: 
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)?


----------



## shaikjalal

icriding said:


> *Hello Colombo,*
> 
> This means that the Results of your Health Examinations have now been received by the DIAC and *may have been finalized.*
> 
> You may also receive the following update:
> 
> *Health Case Status*
> 
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 707 HIV test Completed
> 
> Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> *
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding
> *


Iceriding,

Where can I find my health case status on my Evisa page?


----------



## mamunmaziz

Australia40 said:


> Dear Mamun,
> 
> yes they discourage, one of my friend asked his CO whether he should perform his medical the CO say not to do do until he ased.....................
> 
> 
> EA - 233512 | VISA 189|Invite 17 FEB 13 | Visa App/Ack 12 Mar 13 | CO 02 May 13 (Form 80 only) | PCC & Med: 23 Apr & 18 May 13 | Team 02 Adelaide (JS) | Grant :???waiting


What about you?....Did your CO ask to do so?


----------



## icriding

mohsinhere said:


> That was all I required. Thanks a lot... :clap2:
> By the way..what is this all about:
> 4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)?


*Hello mohsinhere,*

*This is a letter provided by VETASSESS. Not sure if other assessing agencies also provide such letters.*

*More info here:*

Applicants who are applying for a GSM visa may also wish to apply for an Advisory Letter to DIAC for Points Test purposes. You can submit this advisory letter, along with your positive Skills Assessment to DIAC when you apply for a GSM visa. Points Test Advice is provided in addition to and not in place of the Skills Assessment.

*The advice is an opinion of:*

the comparative educational level of your qualifications against the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF)
your employment which has been undertaken in the nominated or closely related occupation in the 10 years before your application to VETASSESS.

The Points Test Advice is an *opinion *only, and will be taken into consideration by DIAC when assessing your eligibility for points. The Points Test Advice provided by VETASSESS is *not binding *on DIAC and DIAC may undertake further investigations to verify the qualification and employment claims made.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Australia40

mamunmaziz said:


> What about you?....Did your CO ask to do so?


last week i e-mailed about my medical (it was under MOC). the following day He replied me that " He received our medical" after that i found that my organizing health link gone and it now say this applicant doesn't need any medical .....

so i assume our medical is cleared.

But i am under security check...so wait and wait...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

icriding said:


> *Hello mohsinhere,*
> 
> *This is a letter provided by VETASSESS. Not sure if other assessing agencies also provide such letters.*
> 
> *More info here:*
> 
> Applicants who are applying for a GSM visa may also wish to apply for an Advisory Letter to DIAC for Points Test purposes. You can submit this advisory letter, along with your positive Skills Assessment to DIAC when you apply for a GSM visa. Points Test Advice is provided in addition to and not in place of the Skills Assessment.
> 
> *The advice is an opinion of:*
> 
> the comparative educational level of your qualifications against the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF)
> your employment which has been undertaken in the nominated or closely related occupation in the 10 years before your application to VETASSESS.
> 
> The Points Test Advice is an *opinion *only, and will be taken into consideration by DIAC when assessing your eligibility for points. The Points Test Advice provided by VETASSESS is *not binding *on DIAC and DIAC may undertake further investigations to verify the qualification and employment claims made.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thats right..It is an opinion only and not binding on DIAC, I didn't make one.


----------



## icriding

shaikjalal said:


> Iceriding,
> 
> Where can I find my health case status on my Evisa page?


It appears that the Health Case Status is *not *displayed for all applicants.


----------



## mohsinhere

icriding said:


> *Hello mohsinhere,*
> 
> *This is a letter provided by VETASSESS. Not sure if other assessing agencies also provide such letters.*
> 
> *More info here:*
> 
> Applicants who are applying for a GSM visa may also wish to apply for an Advisory Letter to DIAC for Points Test purposes. You can submit this advisory letter, along with your positive Skills Assessment to DIAC when you apply for a GSM visa. Points Test Advice is provided in addition to and not in place of the Skills Assessment.
> 
> *The advice is an opinion of:*
> 
> the comparative educational level of your qualifications against the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF)
> your employment which has been undertaken in the nominated or closely related occupation in the 10 years before your application to VETASSESS.
> 
> The Points Test Advice is an *opinion *only, and will be taken into consideration by DIAC when assessing your eligibility for points. The Points Test Advice provided by VETASSESS is *not binding *on DIAC and DIAC may undertake further investigations to verify the qualification and employment claims made.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


I see...my assessment body was ACS. I think they dont have such a system. 
Should all the documents that you mentioned also apply for my wife...or just the principal applicant?


----------



## icriding

Rocky Balboa said:


> Thats right..It is an opinion only and not binding on DIAC, I didn't make one.


The occupation I nominated has a *NEC - Not Elsewhere Classified *tag. In such instances, an Advisory Letter *backing *your education and employment claims is recommended. 

*Icriding*


----------



## icriding

mohsinhere said:


> I see...my assessment body was ACS. I think they dont have such a system.
> Should all the documents that you mentioned also apply for my wife...or just the principal applicant?


That depends. Are you claiming partner points?


----------



## chandustorageadm

Hi forummembers..
In the previous posts some of the members told that DAIC is verifying the exprerience we claimed by calling company HRs.
I have few questions... 
How they will enquire about my past companies.
they could call to HR dept and get my info, there is no point of trying to reach out to my past supervisor..as I don't know he still with the Samecomapny or not. In my all exp letters I submitted to DIAC I have given only company details.
In present company, look like DAIC trying to teach out to your office extension..
What if I am on out of office at the time of DAIC called my Extension as I am in admin field and work in different shifts and do work from home some times..
I am sure that HR dept can provide only out exp and designation not anything more than that.
Why DIAC is expecting roles and responsibilities from HR, HR Maynot know that details and maynot reveals to them.
so in that case how we can be sure thats DAIC is taking positive decision on our case?
Members who already received verification calls
Share your ideas..


----------



## mohsinhere

icriding said:


> That depends. Are you claiming partner points?


No... So i'm exempted right? Say Yes!! 
Tired of documentation lah.


----------



## mohsinhere

icriding said:


> That depends. Are you claiming partner points?


In your signature what does this indicate?
PCC:04/04/13|MED:24/01


----------



## icriding

mohsinhere said:


> No... So i'm exempted right? Say Yes!!
> Tired of documentation lah.


You have the option of *including your partner and dependents* in your current Permanent Residence Visa application. *Provided *they meet the English, Character and Health requirements, they will be granted a Permanent Residence Visa at the same time as you, the primary applicant.


----------



## icriding

mohsinhere said:


> In your signature what does this indicate?
> PCC:04/04/13|MED:24/01


PCC and MED were undertaken prior to my visa application.


----------



## mohsinhere

icriding said:


> You have the option of *including your partner and dependents* in your current Permanent Residence Visa application. *Provided *they meet the English, Character and Health requirements, they will be granted a Permanent Residence Visa at the same time as you, the primary applicant.


Hi,

Yes my wife is included in my application. But since she has no work experience I have not claimed points for her. Thats what I meant. 
And God willingly, my baby will be coming out in September... Will ping you guys what to do then.


----------



## andyv

Hi Guys,

Any one got a recent CO allocation? Just trying to figure out, the duration of CO allocation after visa submission currently? I submitted on 1st July (189), any rough idea when I ll get CO allocated based on current trends?


----------



## surinsin

Hi All,

I called DIAC today and they informed me that CO which was assigned is no longer available so they will assign new CO. So I suggest everyone to call DIAC (use Skype as it is cheapest) for whom there is no response from CO as I was waiting for CO (assigned in May) from last three months and yesterday I came to know that he is not available. 
Today DIAC said that they will request CO for me and my medicals are cleared.


----------



## mohsinhere

icriding said:


> PCC and MED were undertaken prior to my visa application.


I see...seems like I was sleeping all this while after receiving the invite...
I have to move things fast...hope can get things done while in India.
Btw, my wife cannot take chest xray since she is expecting. Hope that wont be a problem.


----------



## icriding

mohsinhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes my wife is included in my application. But since she has no work experience I have not claimed points for her. Thats what I meant.
> And God willingly, my baby will be coming out in September... Will ping you guys what to do then.


*My baby will be coming out in September... * :clap2::clap2::clap2:
:cheer2:eace:


----------



## rs100

andyv said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any one got a recent CO allocation? Just trying to figure out, the duration of CO allocation after visa submission currently? I submitted on 1st July (189), any rough idea when I ll get CO allocated based on current trends?


Hi Andy,

you can check the signature of group members(post recently )including me.

CO allocated on 26th July.


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


> Australian Computer Society, skill assessing authority


i.e. it assesses people with computer science degree??? it's unbelievable so many people are doing that..


----------



## rs100

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I called DIAC today and they informed me that CO which was assigned is no longer available so they will assign new CO. So I suggest everyone to call DIAC (use Skype as it is cheapest) for whom there is no response from CO as I was waiting for CO (assigned in May) from last three months and yesterday I came to know that he is not available.
> Today DIAC said that they will request CO for me and my medicals are cleared.


Hi Suri,

i made call to DIAC yesterday, according to them they allocate CO on 26th July.

i believe the issue persists where CO allocation before 1st july.

in new financial year new team's/CO is assigned to old candidates also.


----------



## Sapna

Congrats for the baby


----------



## J4nE

Haha, glad you'll have family reunion in AU soon


----------



## killerbee82

Lodged on 23 June no CO yet


I think my meds are referred since they were graded B what is the clearing time for such meds


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Congrats..


----------



## mohsinhere

icriding said:


> *Hello mohsinhere,*
> 
> Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.
> 
> *You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*
> 
> *More info here: * 190-Applicant-Checklist
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
> 
> You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.
> 
> You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.
> 
> The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year
> 
> *Here is a Recommended List of documents *
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> 3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
> 4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
> 5. India PCC
> 6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
> 7. University Degree Transcripts - Graduation Certificate
> 8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
> 9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.
> 
> Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.
> 
> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding *



Hi Icriding,

We need to certify our payslips too? Did you certify from a notary or from an authorised govt employee?


----------



## ivetka233

Anyone allocated to Team 6 ADELAIDE?


----------



## mindfreak

killerbee82 said:


> Lodged on 23 June no CO yet
> 
> 
> I think my meds are referred since they were graded B what is the clearing time for such meds


how do you know they were graded B?


----------



## TOPGUN

Any Grant today?


----------



## subscriptions.im007

For the spouse English Language Ability I want to go for this option "evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English."

Will a lette from the University stating the below line enough?...or if somebody has got it please send me the content that is acceptable for the visa application.

This is to certify that the medium of education in the <Bachelors degree name> completed by <Spouse name> was English


----------



## killerbee82

mindfreak said:


> how do you know they were graded B?


I asked the nurse lol


----------



## subscriptions.im007

To meet the below requirement, is PCC enough for the parents? I am assuming we don't need anything for children below 16.

Character requirements
□ You and certain dependent family members listed on your application must meet character requirements and provide the results of character checks.


----------



## mindfreak

killerbee82 said:


> I asked the nurse lol


glad u didn't ask a school teacher


----------



## Sanje

Resending again as didnt get information
Hi All,

I received PCC today and there is small mistake in the PCC.

i asked PCC for 10 years from 2003-07-11 to 2013-07-11.

But they mentioned it as 2003-07-*15 *to 2013-07-11. Therefor 4 days is less than the 10 years.

will it be a problem ?


----------



## mayankp

subscriptions.im007 said:


> For the spouse English Language Ability I want to go for this option "evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English."
> 
> Will a lette from the University stating the below line enough?...or if somebody has got it please send me the content that is acceptable for the visa application.
> 
> This is to certify that the medium of education in the <Bachelors degree name> completed by <Spouse name> was English


I think the certificate of medium of instruction from University is sufficient. In my case, the transcript of her only mentions that medium of instruction is english and I have highlighted that, no separate letter. Keeping my fingers crossed in the matter.


----------



## mindfreak

Sanje said:


> Resending again as didnt get information
> Hi All,
> 
> I received PCC today and there is small mistake in the PCC.
> 
> i asked PCC for 10 years from 2003-07-11 to 2013-07-11.
> 
> But they mentioned it as 2003-07-*15 *to 2013-07-11. Therefor 4 days is less than the 10 years.
> 
> will it be a problem ?


ofcourse that wont be a problem


----------



## Sanje

mindfreak said:


> ofcourse that wont be a problem


won't OR will ??


----------



## Rocky Balboa

icriding said:


> The occupation I nominated has a *NEC - Not Elsewhere Classified *tag. In such instances, an Advisory Letter *backing *your education and employment claims is recommended.
> 
> *Icriding*


It is understandable for your nominated occupation, however for me It has been explicitly mentioned in the Assessment letter that

'my qualification is at par with AQF in a highly relevant field of study to the nominated occupation and employment meets the minimum standard for my skill code (one year post-qualification requirement employment at the required skill level)'

I hope it doesnt pose a threat NOW by not making a Points Test Advice letter and suddenly CO asks me for this..It would be a catastrophe, i have to reapply and you know it takes 1-2 months to get that letter from VETASSESS. You know they work at snail-pace. The last thing I want at this stage, while I am anxiously waiting for my VISA GRANT, is a Points Test Advice Letter from my CO..


----------



## killerbee82

mindfreak said:


> glad u didn't ask a school teacher


I am an A student lol so what month/week they are processing any idea for referred meds


----------



## Vijay24

killerbee82 said:


> I am an A student lol so what month/week they are processing any idea for referred meds


We three are in the same boat 

Lodged the application in same week...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

J4nE said:


> i.e. it assesses people with computer science degree??? it's unbelievable so many people are doing that..


We all are living in a digital age. Look at this Virtual forum world, for example, where hundreds of people come and login to find huge amount of information without having to meet each other in person thus avoiding large sum of cash that they should have paid to their migration agent instead..Computer is and has been the greatest invention of mankind if it doesn't control us in future like scientists predict. If you agree, one Like


----------



## Rocky Balboa

TOPGUN said:


> Any Grant today?


I have the same question folks..no GRANTS for the Final day of the month..its unconventional..at least one should bid farewell to the month of July on a jubilant note:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

come one CO's


----------



## Vijay24

Working Day over in Adelaide and Brisbane!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> ofcourse that wont be a problem


unless you committed a heinous offense in those four days, that you had to bribe the CBI official to avoid those days


----------



## cottesloe

Australia40 said:


> last week i e-mailed about my medical (it was under MOC). the following day He replied me that " He received our medical" after that i found that my organizing health link gone and it now say this applicant doesn't need any medical .....
> 
> so i assume our medical is cleared.
> 
> But i am under security check...so wait and wait...


yup i had the exact same thing happen. Previously there was a link to print the referral letter, a couple of days after my medical exam it was gone..


----------



## Vandna

Hi dear 
I applied for visa 190 on 11th july and got acknowledgment on 15th. Just want to know roughly how long it will take.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

It will take forever and ever....


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


> We all are living in a digital age. Look at this Virtual forum world, for example, where hundreds of people come and login to find huge amount of information without having to meet each other in person thus avoiding large sum of cash that they should have paid to their migration agent instead..Computer is and has been the greatest invention of mankind if it doesn't control us in future like scientists predict. If you agree, one Like


is that how you got 84 likes ==|||


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vijay24 said:


> Working Day over in Adelaide and Brisbane!


Yeah, just realized it..I hope August turn out to be more productive than July..July was the first month of their new fiscal year, so they had to work really hard to clear those pending files from previous year..Now, they can work without pressure


----------



## Rocky Balboa

J4nE said:


> is that how you got 84 likes ==|||


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yeah, just realized it..I hope August turn out to be more productive than July..July was the first month of their new fiscal year, so they had to work really hard to clear those pending files from previous year..Now, they can work without pressure


You are too naive.. live in AU then you know we are always trying to catch up stuff passed deadline weeks ago!

But I do hope they be able to hurry up...dislike the waiting!:ranger:


----------



## marorpe

shaikjalal said:


> Iceriding,
> 
> Where can I find my health case status on my Evisa page?


In my case it appears a line after the list of documents provided for each person included in the application.


----------



## ivetka233

if i been allocated to teams how can i come to know that CO looking at my file in case not contacted me?


----------



## icriding

Rocky Balboa said:


> It is understandable for your nominated occupation, however for me It has been explicitly mentioned in the Assessment letter that
> 
> 'my qualification is at par with AQF in a highly relevant field of study to the nominated occupation and employment meets the minimum standard for my skill code (one year post-qualification requirement employment at the required skill level)'
> 
> I hope it doesnt pose a threat NOW by not making a Points Test Advice letter and suddenly CO asks me for this..It would be a catastrophe, i have to reapply and you know it takes 1-2 months to get that letter from VETASSESS. You know they work at snail-pace. The last thing I want at this stage, while I am anxiously waiting for my VISA GRANT, is a Points Test Advice Letter from my CO..


*You should be fine.*

NEC - Not Elsewhere Classified is a *tricky* tag. They need to ascertain if your qualification and experience is truly "Not Elsewhere Classified ".


----------



## Rocky Balboa

icriding said:


> *You should be fine.*
> 
> NEC - Not Elsewhere Classified is a *tricky* tag. They need to ascertain if your qualification and experience is truly "Not Elsewhere Classified ".



Thanks


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


>


Haha..was joking around 

Hope you get grant soon though...that'd mean mine is nearby!!


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> I have the same question folks..no GRANTS for the Final day of the month..its unconventional..at least one should bid farewell to the month of July on a jubilant note:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> come one CO's


I am sure there are people who are getting their grants, but they don't seem to be members of this particular forum. Our time will come


----------



## mindfreak

Sanje said:


> won't OR will ??


mate drugs are really bad, should not do them over a long term. Say no to cocaine


----------



## shaikjalal

icriding said:


> It appears that the Health Case Status is *not *displayed for all applicants.


Did anybody include the HAPID for medicals when submitting the VISA application. 
I did, i.e I took the ereferral sheet got from Organize your health checkup.. that has the HAPID.
The Hospital did not ask me for TRN num.. told HAPID was enough.. 
When i was finished with my medical.. I updated my HAPID in the section where it asks have you taken medicals in the last 12 months. 

Will this be an issue.. just get worried now.. 
I did my medicals on 6th July and Lodged Visa on the same date..


----------



## ishaanchal

Rocky Balboa said:


> It will take forever and ever....


Hey There .. Would request you that if you cannot say something good, please dont say something that brings someone's morale down !

Ur just upsetting others at times !

Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## amitgupte

Hey guys..any idea under which dropdown do i upload Form 1023? 
Regards,
Amit


----------



## killerbee82

Vandna said:


> Hi dear
> I applied for visa 190 on 11th july and got acknowledgment on 15th. Just want to know roughly how long it will take.


Vandana

7-8 weeks is current processing time from lodgment but again it depends on Ur docs n file


----------



## Razaqng

mindfreak said:


> I am sure there are people who are getting their grants, but they don't seem to be members of this particular forum. Our time will come


I think they have exhausted the allocation for the month,hopefully tomorrow would be the start of a new month and Visa Grant would flood out again.Cheers:spit:


----------



## icriding

amitgupte said:


> Hey guys..any idea under which dropdown do i upload Form 1023?
> Regards,
> Amit


*Hello amitgupte,*

Select category of documents (personal details) under which the mistake you made comes under and in the description field, enter Form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answer(s)).

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding 

*


----------



## josephjt

Grants have dried up again ....


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ishaanchal said:


> Hey There .. Would request you that if you cannot say something good, please dont say something that brings someone's morale down !
> 
> Ur just upsetting others at times !
> 
> Ishaan & Aanchal



Even a month seems like a year mate..coz this is the Waiting game, the wait is excruciating, hope you understand metaphorical statements


----------



## The Marine

ivetka233 said:


> Who is under Team 6 Adelaide?


how you know you are under which team?


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Hi,

I have logged the VISA on 22nd June thru a consultant . but as of now I have no information. 

It is more than 5 weeks. What do you suggest should I call DIAC or wait for couple of more days.

Regards


----------



## shift_move

redyelloworange said:


> One, you can apply for her birth certificate now and try to get it.
> Two, you may use the 10th standard certificate which should have her DOB on it.
> Three, in addition to the 10th std certificate, you may want to give an affidavit from your wife and another one from her parents attesting her DOB.
> Hope this helps. Good luck!


Yes, this helps. Thanks a lot. Any by the way, I got an ackowledgement from Adelide, does that mean that one of the CO from there will be assigned to me?


----------



## icriding

shift_move said:


> Yes, this helps. Thanks a lot. Any by the way, I got an ackowledgement from Adelide, does that mean that one of the CO from there will be assigned to me?


*No,* It appears that all applicants receive acknowledgement from Adelaide.


----------



## ivetka233

The Marine said:


> how you know you are under which team?





being told officer when i rang immigratium


----------



## ishaanchal

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have logged the VISA on 22nd June thru a consultant . but as of now I have no information.
> 
> It is more than 5 weeks. What do you suggest should I call DIAC or wait for couple of more days.
> 
> Regards


Paaji wait for a week more !! 

Otherwise our Nepalese friend Rocky Balboa's metaphorical statements wont let you live  "He will suggest you not to waste money on DIAC, u can buy a Cinema Ticket or a dinner for your wife .. But if you have a Gf then its okay .. "

hehehe !!

See you on Whatsapp !


----------



## ishaanchal

Rocky Balboa said:


> Even a month seems like a year mate..coz this is the Waiting game, the wait is excruciating, hope you understand metaphorical statements


Dear Mr. Italian Stallion .. From your timeline no one can say that you have Waited for long !! So please don't de-moralize other people around here !

You've been getting things in lesser time than anyone else here and we all are happy for it.. But just try to watch what you are writing at times coz it's really demotivating !

Rest we all have the freedom to speech  Use it wisely !


----------



## TOPGUN

I m not sure its just a thought that might be DIAC is done with July month Quota for Grants and we all who are waiting for Grant will get it tomorrow as month of August starts. So keep your hopes high and we all will be thru this stage.


----------



## ishaanchal

TOPGUN said:


> I m not sure its just a thought that might be DIAC is done with July month Quota for Grants and we all who are waiting for Grant will get it tomorrow as month of August starts. So keep your hopes high and we all will be thru this stage.


That's what we call is ' MOTIVATION '


----------



## Raat bhar

TOPGUN said:


> I m not sure its just a thought that might be DIAC is done with July month Quota for Grants and we all who are waiting for Grant will get it tomorrow as month of August starts. So keep your hopes high and we all will be thru this stage.


I have some friends , who filed for Visa in the month of July , but they are yet to hear from their Co's. Many of them have not even uploaded their PCC's & Med's , so no Grants until their CO is allocated and ask them for PCC.

I think there are many people from July month who are waiting for Grants and other formalities. So the wait is not yet over for those people. August one's should have to wait a bit more


----------



## rahulmenda

can any body help me out - in my eVias my Medicals are updated as like this

*No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. *

Plz help me out, what is the next step


----------



## icriding

rahulmenda said:


> can any body help me out - in my eVias my Medicals are updated as like this
> 
> *No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. *
> 
> Plz help me out, what is the next step


*Hello rahulmenda,*

These links appear and disappear, possibly when the system undergoes routine maintenance.

This could also mean that the Results of your Health Examinations have now been received by the DIAC and *may have been finalized.*

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system. 

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Shafqat Baig

usman.shahid said:


> Shafqat, did u apply from Pakistan? are u offshore applicant?


Yes i have applied from pakistan.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I hope May and June applicants wake up tomorrow and after they rub their eyes and open their mailbox, they see Golden Mail


----------



## megha1704

Thanks for your wishes ...

megha


----------



## rahulmenda

icriding said:


> *Hello rahulmenda,*
> 
> These links appear and disappear, possibly when the system undergoes routine maintenance.
> 
> This could also mean that the Results of your Health Examinations have now been received by the DIAC and *may have been finalized.*
> 
> Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


THANK U for reply* icriding*

Just now my friend called and told that she got the grant. from last four days the same message was appeared on her screen. may be this is the final phase of the process. Just praying God for gr8 news ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## mindfreak

rahulmenda said:


> THANK U for reply* icriding*
> 
> Just now my friend called and told that she got the grant. from last four days the same message was appeared on her screen. may be this is the final phase of the process. Just praying God for gr8 news ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


do u know what date she applied for her visa?


----------



## rahulmenda

mindfreak said:


> do u know what date she applied for her visa?


She applied visa on 27th May, CO allotted on 1 July, Medicals on 18th July and grant on 29th July


----------



## happybuddha

ivetka233 said:


> if i been allocated to teams how can i come to know that CO looking at my file in case not contacted me?


Due to my own limitations with the English language, generally, I have never been able to understand more than 70% of what you are trying to communicate. But I can try and give my views on this one. Don't trust that you have a CO unless the CO has personally contacted you or you have the grant. There are numerous cases where the operator has informed candidates that they have a CO assigned and when the applicant calls again after one week, they say CO isn't assigned yet. 

I wonder why this facility is not online though. How hard is it to add a new status to the eVisa page saying CO allocated.


----------



## Sankar

J4nE said:


> People:
> 
> Today my status window of the app.says:" complete character assessment particulars for this applicant", but I have uploaded Form 80 on 25th Jul. what does this mean?
> 
> does it mean my case has been assigned to CO?


Friend,

Has your question answered? I am in the similar situation. Even after uploading Form 80, I got this link enabled for me and my wife. If you know any info please share with us.

Thanks. Cheers....


----------



## mindfreak

Sankar said:


> Friend,
> 
> Has your question answered? I am in the similar situation. Even after uploading Form 80, I got this link enabled for me and my wife. If you know any info please share with us.
> 
> Thanks. Cheers....


do not worry about that link, it's probably just a reminder link that pops up asking you to upload form 80.


----------



## naree

Rocky Balboa said:


> There is NO RISK at all if you submit your medicals before a CO gets assigned. It expedites the whole process. Better upload Form 80 beforehand and play the waiting game..


Many thanks Rocky for your response.
Today i have checked in my evisa page, Medical link disappeared for me but link is still there for my wife and child. Panel doctor has confirmed that my documents were updated already.
Now real waiting game starts from today for me...


----------



## akshay1229

icriding said:


> Hello Vandna,
> 
> For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.lane:
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding


How would be in your case? I got acknowledgement immediately. Did u get anything about case officer.


----------



## akshay1229

rahulmenda said:


> She applied visa on 27th May, CO allotted on 1 July, Medicals on 18th July and grant on 29th July


Which visa she has applied?


----------



## icriding

akshay1229 said:


> How would be in your case? I got acknowledgement immediately. Did u get anything about case officer.


 No, It appears that all applicants receive *acknowledgement letter *from Adelaide.


----------



## akshay1229

J4nE said:


> is that how you got 84 likes ==|||


Best IELTS essay topic..


----------



## divyap

Friends, how to pay visa(190) fee from India? 
My credit card limit is just 50k and my bank is not willing to raise the limit temporarily.. 
Plz


----------



## akshay1229

divyap said:


> Friends, how to pay visa(190) fee from India?
> 
> Plz


I have done many tries. But finally I made an arrangement of credit card through friend and paid the fees.


----------



## Mjt

Rocky Balboa said:


> I hope May and June applicants wake up tomorrow and after they rub their eyes and open their mailbox, they see Golden Mail


Hope so...!!


----------



## chandustorageadm

divyap said:


> Friends, how to pay visa(190) fee from India?
> My credit card limit is just 50k and my bank is not willing to raise the limit temporarily..
> Plz


You can make the payment Icici travel card, if you have an account in Icici bank.
Take the travel card for australia and deposit the money into it.
Use it.. In this way you can escape the taxes and trasactions changes...


----------



## tihor

I got my NSW invite today asking me to apply for visa. 

In SkillSelect, can I start entering all my details and upload the documents which I already have - like employment, educational certificates etc.? Can I resume filling my details at later point when I have other documents like PCC, medicals? Or should I wait until all the documents are in place? Which is better?

Also, when is CO allocated? After we lodge visa application?


----------



## akshay1229

chandustorageadm said:


> You can make the payment Icici travel card, if you have an account in Icici bank.
> Take the travel card for australia and deposit the money into it.
> Use it.. In this way you can escape the taxes and trasactions changes...


Hi. I asked to icici for travel card but they need visa copy for this card. I persuaded them that I need card to pay visa fee. They said that they need original visa to verify and then only travel card can be issued. 
Try your luck.


----------



## akshay1229

divyap said:


> Friends, how to pay visa(190) fee from India?
> My credit card limit is just 50k and my bank is not willing to raise the limit temporarily..
> Plz


Same prolem appeared to me. I used my friend's credit card for that. No any debit card worked for me.


----------



## icriding

tihor said:


> I got my NSW invite today asking me to apply for visa.
> 
> In SkillSelect, can I start entering all my details and upload the documents which I already have - like employment, educational certificates etc.? Can I resume filling my details at later point when I have other documents like PCC, medicals? Or should I wait until all the documents are in place? Which is better?
> 
> Also, when is CO allocated? After we lodge visa application?


*Hello tihor,*

Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.

*You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*

*More info here: * 190-Applicant-Checklist

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.

You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.

The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year

*Here is a Recommended List of documents *

1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
5. India PCC
6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
7. University Degree Transcripts - Graduation Certificate
8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.lane:

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Vijay24

tihor said:


> I got my NSW invite today asking me to apply for visa.
> 
> In SkillSelect, can I start entering all my details and upload the documents which I already have - like employment, educational certificates etc.? Can I resume filling my details at later point when I have other documents like PCC, medicals? Or should I wait until all the documents are in place? Which is better?
> 
> Also, when is CO allocated? After we lodge visa application?



Yep. You can start uploading documents, but be careful in uploading. Check thoroughly and upload in right sections, once you upload, you cannot edit or delete the document. 

Also its better you arrange for PCC, within 2 hours you will get the PCC and you may upload that document too. It's a mandatory and any CO will ask, so don't waste days for CO's reply to have the PCC. Same goes for Meds also.


----------



## earldro

Hi All,

Instead of form16 I uploaded Saral form for few years since I did not have the form 16.

Do u think that would suffice??

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## anianitha

*Visa Granted!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hurraaaaaaaayyyyyyyy....I'm very delighted to let you all know that we have received 190 Visa grant today.............

Thanks to one and all who had addressed all my queries :clap2:

All the best for everyone ....

Wish me luck for my further move.............

You can find the time lines in my signature


----------



## Vijay24

So it is one grant for the day 

All the best! Do well


----------



## mindfreak

anianitha said:


> Hurraaaaaaaayyyyyyyy....I'm very delighted to let you all know that we have received 190 Visa grant today.............
> 
> Thanks to one and all who had addressed all my queries :clap2:
> 
> All the best for everyone ....
> 
> Wish me luck for my further move.............
> 
> You can find the time lines in my signature


Did you wait for the CO to ask you to get your meds done? and congratulations btw!


----------



## anianitha

mindfreak said:


> Did you wait for the CO to ask you to get your meds done? and congratulations btw!


Yes I have waited until my CO was allotted.she requested for medicals and other documents on July 1st.I have done my medicals on 22-july and were uploaded on 24th july.


----------



## tihor

icriding said:


> *Hello tihor,*
> 
> Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.
> 
> *You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*
> 
> *More info here: * 190-Applicant-Checklist
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
> 
> You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.
> 
> You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.
> 
> The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year
> 
> *Here is a Recommended List of documents *
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> 3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
> 4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
> 5. India PCC
> 6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
> 7. University Degree Transcripts - Graduation Certificate
> 8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
> 9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.
> 
> Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.
> 
> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.lane:
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thank you for taking time to write such detailed post. Appreciate it. 

So I need to first figure out how to make this payment from India then!


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> Did you wait for the CO to ask you to get your meds done? and congratulations btw!


*Hey mindfreak,*

You reckon the new Air India Delhi-Melbourne Direct flight is a good option?

It seems to the fastest and cheapest flight from India. 40 Kg Baggage allowance too! 

*Icriding*


----------



## mindfreak

anianitha said:


> Yes I have waited until my CO was allotted.she requested for medicals and other documents on July 1st.I have done my medicals on 22-july and were uploaded on 24th july.


why did you wait so long to get your meds done? If you dont mind me asking


----------



## anianitha

mindfreak said:


> why did you wait so long to get your meds done? If you dont mind me asking


All slots were full except for 22 July,so I have no option


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> *Hey mindfreak,*
> 
> You reckon the new Air India Delhi-Melbourne Direct flight is a good option?
> 
> It seems to the fastest and cheapest flight from India. 40 Kg Baggage allowance too!
> 
> *Icriding*


I personally haven't had good experiences with Air India in the past, but for the price and the baggage allowance - i would go for it! Plus would save time as well since it's direct.


----------



## mindfreak

anianitha said:


> All slots were full except for 22 July,so I have no option


gotcha! good luck with your future


----------



## anianitha

mindfreak said:


> gotcha! good luck with your future


Thanks


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> I personally haven't had good experiences with Air India in the past, but for the price and the baggage allowance - i would go for it! Plus would save time as well since it's direct.


I agree with you entirely. ...lane:lane:lane:


----------



## chandustorageadm

akshay1229 said:


> Hi. I asked to icici for travel card but they need visa copy for this card. I persuaded them that I need card to pay visa fee. They said that they need original visa to verify and then only travel card can be issued.
> Try your luck.


Defnetly that is wrong info from bank..
I took the card and made the payment..
Expalin them that you are going to use it for immigration purpose..


----------



## mithu93ku

My friends has relevant 6 years ++ job experience since 2006 to till now in his nominated occupation. He is going to asses his skill from VETASSESS.
- But he has total 14 years++ job experience after his bachelor degree ( outside australia)
My questions are
1) For skill assessment, does he need to provide all documents regarding 14 years ++ or only last 6 years ++?
2) In his Resume, Does he need to include information regarding 14 years ++ or only last 6 years ++?
I have completed my assessment from an agent . So I can't help him. Please experienced mates give advice in this regard.


----------



## mithu93ku

anianitha said:


> Hurraaaaaaaayyyyyyyy....I'm very delighted to let you all know that we have received 190 Visa grant today.............
> 
> Thanks to one and all who had addressed all my queries :clap2:
> 
> All the best for everyone ....
> 
> Wish me luck for my further move.............
> 
> You can find the time lines in my signature


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2: 
We were waiting for you whole day! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ranjith47

josephjt said:


> Grants have dried up again ....


It never got better in the first place!


----------



## divyap

chandustorageadm said:


> Defnetly that is wrong info from bank..
> I took the card and made the payment..
> Expalin them that you are going to use it for immigration purpose..


Should one have account in icici to get travel card?


----------



## dejumotalks

anianitha said:


> Hurraaaaaaaayyyyyyyy....I'm very delighted to let you all know that we have received 190 Visa grant today.............
> 
> Thanks to one and all who had addressed all my queries :clap2:
> 
> All the best for everyone ....
> 
> Wish me luck for my further move.............
> 
> You can find the time lines in my signature


Congrats Anianitha,

If u don't mind, please what's showing on ur health link status. Is the link still there or some other information.

All the very best in Oz.

Dej


----------



## Aaa Jaa

Hi All Seniors and Juniors

I have few questions and would request all colleagues to share their knowledge about it... 
What does mean by security checks?
Do they check Academic Record during Security Checks?
Do they verify any Employment History?
Do they verify the marital status?
Do they check only criminal record?
Do they verify all family member's information including wife and children?


I have lodged my application in January, Medicals and PCC in 2nd last week of March, Additional Information asked three times regarding employment, payslips, relationship and new passport.

I called my CO but she does not reply anything about medicals, employment check or security check... She just says that all documents are enough and if anything further required, they would contact me. Now this waiting is killing me and I am getting very impatient. I called Immigration Number and got information that my medicals are received and my case is in security check.

I would appreciate if someone can explain what exactly are the things which they check in Security Checks?

Thanks in advance for support....


----------



## UU!

Fellow Members,

I have following questions related to new format of Form-80, I will be obliged if you can kindly share your expert opinions:


1. Can the form be filled on PC and printed out, signed and send the scanned copy to DICA. Reason I'm asking this is, on the first page of Form-80 it states "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS."

Has any one filled and submitted the form in this manner.


2. Question 35: Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) OR of you are in Australia did you travel with any other person(s)?

My Concern: I'm married and never been to Australia, once I get the GSM visa God Willing I will travel their with my wife and son. So please advise what should be my answer to this question "No" or "Yes".

In my opinion I shall be "No" as at the moment I'm not planning to travel to AUS or in past I never did.


3. Question 49: List all education and qualification undertaken, including courses completed, withdrawn or continuing.

My Concern: In the email I have received from DICA they are asking me to provide "All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education.". So I have mentioned Graduation, Intermediate (FSc.) and Secondary (Metric) details in reply to this question, BUT, I don't remember the start dates and end dates for my Graduation, FSc & Metric Degrees as my certificates only mention the Session like Annual Session 1999. So please advise what should I write under start date column.

Br.


----------



## J4nE

Sankar said:


> Friend,
> 
> Has your question answered? I am in the similar situation. Even after uploading Form 80, I got this link enabled for me and my wife. If you know any info please share with us.
> 
> Thanks. Cheers....


Well people were telling me if I have the form 80 uploaded then there's nothing to be worried about...

Yet it's still annoying that the link is there! It's been there for 3 days now.


----------



## J4nE

akshay1229 said:


> Best IELTS essay topic..


LOL! I'm so glad I don't have to sit at IELTS ever again...thank god I only had to sit it twice...one for my uni application, one for PR!


----------



## J4nE

Good morning to all from Aadelaide at 7:37am! I've been at work for 37min already..!! Hope to see some early July applicants geting CO today and late Jun applicants geting grant!


----------



## cprem79

Aaa Jaa said:


> Hi All Seniors and Juniors
> 
> I have few questions and would request all colleagues to share their knowledge about it...
> What does mean by security checks?
> Do they check Academic Record during Security Checks?
> Do they verify any Employment History?
> Do they verify the marital status?
> Do they check only criminal record?
> Do they verify all family member's information including wife and children?
> 
> 
> I have lodged my application in January, Medicals and PCC in 2nd last week of March, Additional Information asked three times regarding employment, payslips, relationship and new passport.
> 
> I called my CO but she does not reply anything about medicals, employment check or security check... She just says that all documents are enough and if anything further required, they would contact me. Now this waiting is killing me and I am getting very impatient. I called Immigration Number and got information that my medicals are received and my case is in security check.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can explain what exactly are the things which they check in Security Checks?
> 
> Thanks in advance for support....


I guess the the evidence you had provided were not convincing for the CO...
Or they do these security checks on random applicants depending on where you worked and what kind of job you had, whether you were idle for quite sometime, something like that... there can be any reasons, i can't say specifically...
So that's why it might have gone for security checks...
They check mainly your character background through external agency (ASIO).
It might take min of 3 months to a max of 12 months, though always earlier...
Since it has been already 7 months since you lodged, you may not need to wait long...
I wish you good luck with your grant~


----------



## Sankar

J4nE said:


> Well people were telling me if I have the form 80 uploaded then there's nothing to be worried about...
> 
> Yet it's still annoying that the link is there! It's been there for 3 days now.


Thanks mate. 

One more query. I did my medicals last week. But, in my application *Health, Evidence of* section still shows as *Recommended* not as *Received*. Is this normal?

Thanks, Cheers...


----------



## ivetka233

Any grants today?


----------



## cprem79

UU! said:


> Fellow Members,
> 
> I have following questions related to new format of Form-80, I will be obliged if you can kindly share your expert opinions:
> 
> 
> 1. Can the form be filled on PC and printed out, signed and send the scanned copy to DICA. Reason I'm asking this is, on the first page of Form-80 it states "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS."
> 
> Has any one filled and submitted the form in this manner.
> 
> 
> 2. Question 35: Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s) OR of you are in Australia did you travel with any other person(s)?
> 
> My Concern: I'm married and never been to Australia, once I get the GSM visa God Willing I will travel their with my wife and son. So please advise what should be my answer to this question "No" or "Yes".
> 
> In my opinion I shall be "No" as at the moment I'm not planning to travel to AUS or in past I never did.
> 
> 
> 3. Question 49: List all education and qualification undertaken, including courses completed, withdrawn or continuing.
> 
> My Concern: In the email I have received from DICA they are asking me to provide "All educational history including primary, secondary and tertiary education.". So I have mentioned Graduation, Intermediate (FSc.) and Secondary (Metric) details in reply to this question, BUT, I don't remember the start dates and end dates for my Graduation, FSc & Metric Degrees as my certificates only mention the Session like Annual Session 1999. So please advise what should I write under start date column.
> 
> Br.


1) You have two options:
Since Form80 is an online form, you can fill it online and print out the last page, sign it, scan and then attach the page back to the form.
OR
You can print out the whole form, fill it up with pen in BLOCK letters and then scan it completely as one document.
Guess the first one is much more easier and better way.

2) You should say "YES" and then include the persons who will travel with you to Australia i.e., all the secondary applicants in your application.

3) For the education, you need to mention the secondary and above i.e. 12th Standard school education and university or college education (masters if applicable).
You have to mention the dates when you started and ended, so if you are sure with the months, just mention some random dates. That will do.


----------



## mindfreak

Sankar said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> One more query. I did my medicals last week. But, in my application *Health, Evidence of* section still shows as *Recommended* not as *Received*. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks, Cheers...


Yeah mate that is absolutely normal, don't worry about it


----------



## Deshdeep

Hello Friends,


Just need your quick attention, How can I schedule a Health Examination? Please suggest 


Thanks


----------



## mindfreak

Deshdeep said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> Just need your quick attention, How can I schedule a Health Examination? Please suggest
> 
> 
> Thanks


simply go to this link - India - Panel Physicians

find the med centre in your nearest city, call them up and you're sorted!


----------



## Immipedia

Hello Friends,

I lodged the 190 (NSW) application on 31st –May-2013 and there was no communication from DIAC until today. Although I uploaded all the required documents including Form 80, PCC, Medicals.

I just called the DIAC today and after wait of 15 minutes, I was able to talk the operator. She told me that I have been assigned a CO on 12-July and application is still under process. She told me that DIAC has received my health reports but she cannot tell about results.
A sign of relief that I have CO with my case and now waiting positive reply from DIAC.

MA


----------



## utsc

After the paying the visa fees how much time do applicants have to upload all the documents ? Would I get a reminder ? Would the CO make a decision without the documents?


----------



## J4nE

Sankar said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> One more query. I did my medicals last week. But, in my application *Health, Evidence of* section still shows as *Recommended* not as *Received*. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks, Cheers...


Hi mate,

That happened to my employment contract as well. even though I uploaded with on the 8th, and it appeared as received, then it changed to "required" last week. But then it changed back to "received" a couple days later. I reckon it was an IT issue. Nothing to worry about


----------



## mindfreak

utsc said:


> After the paying the visa fees how much time do applicants have to upload all the documents ? Would I get a reminder ? Would the CO make a decision without the documents?


well you've got about 5 weeks or so till a CO is assigned so that's plenty time. Moreover the CO would ask you for certain documents if you haven't uploaded any and if he needs those to make a decision on your application.


----------



## Sanje

Hi Al,

Quick question...

*we need PCC for just only last 10 years ?*


----------



## nareshpatel2

Hi Guys,

I have applied as per the below timelines given in signature. I have claimed 3 years for India and One year in Australia for points. 

For the 3 years in India I have two companies. For the first company I had worked for 2 years and 1 year for other company. Currently I am in Australia.

Now for the first company I have Experience Letter , Reference Letter ( Giving all details about my duties and dates ) and Form 16 for both the years I worked.

Is this sufficient documentation for experience proof or will I need anything else ? I had closed my bank account and Company was not giving payslips.

---
Visa-190 |VIC SS:16-07-2013 | VIC Invitation : 18-07-2013 | Visa Lodged: 18-07-2013 | PCC India : Applied on 19-07-2013..Passport Referred to India on 22-07-2013 and now wait...| CO : ?? | Medicals : ?? | Grant:??


----------



## Rocky Balboa

happybuddha said:


> Due to my own limitations with the English language, generally, I have never been able to understand more than 70% of what you are trying to communicate. But I can try and give my views on this one. Don't trust that you have a CO unless the CO has personally contacted you or you have the grant. There are numerous cases where the operator has informed candidates that they have a CO assigned and when the applicant calls again after one week, they say CO isn't assigned yet.
> 
> I wonder why this facility is not online though. How hard is it to add a new status to the eVisa page saying CO allocated.


I totally agree with happybuddha..it would cost them much to add CO's name and status after one has been allotted. Some people have complained, that First time he called..Operator Said, your CO is assigned way back. After a week, another Operator said, NOT YET. Third time, Another one fired at him, why are you calling? If you applied through your agent, only he has the right to do so..Weird instances really


----------



## blueskyoz

*Got grant !!*

Dear all,

I am a silent observer of this forum. I am grateful to this forum for valuable info and support. Below I have provided my details. Please pray for us. I have not decided when we'll move. Now worried about job market :|

IELTS 7- 12AUG2012, ACS 261212 15MAR2013,SA, Invitation: 8MAY2013, PCC 26MAY2013, Visa application:12JUN2013 Med: 17JUN2013, CO assigned: 17JUL2013, GRANT 25JUL2013lane:

Rgds.


----------



## Sumit3175

Hi i have applied for state sponcer ship for nsw on 29 july 13 for motor mechanic i was able to achive 60 points for it granted 10 points from state do you guys have any idea how long will it takes to recive a confirmation or offer because as i herd nsw takes less time processing applications 
Thnx


----------



## mindfreak




----------



## Rocky Balboa

blueskyoz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum. I am grateful to this forum for valuable info and support. Below I have provided my details. Please pray for us. I have not decided when we'll move. Now worried about job market :|
> 
> IELTS 7- 12AUG2012, ACS 261212 15MAR2013,SA, Invitation: 8MAY2013, PCC 26MAY2013, Visa application:12JUN2013 Med: 17JUN2013, CO assigned: 17JUL2013, GRANT 25JUL2013lane:
> 
> Rgds.


Good Luck Mate!!! Congratz and enjoy your new life in OZ..hope you land a great job and we should soon follow your footsteps


----------



## mindfreak

Sumit3175 said:


> Hi i have applied for state sponcer ship for nsw on 29 july 13 for motor mechanic i was able to achive 60 points for it granted 10 points from state do you guys have any idea how long will it takes to recive a confirmation or offer because as i herd nsw takes less time processing applications
> Thnx


and did you clear your IELTS?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Sumit3175 said:


> Hi i have applied for state sponcer ship for nsw on 29 july 13 for motor mechanic i was able to achive 60 points for it granted 10 points from state do you guys have any idea how long will it takes to recive a confirmation or offer because as i herd nsw takes less time processing applications
> Thnx


Are you a 190 or 489 visa applicant?

For 190, state nomination gives you 5 and for 489 (Family sponsored), state grants you 10 points.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

anianitha said:


> Hurraaaaaaaayyyyyyyy....I'm very delighted to let you all know that we have received 190 Visa grant today.............
> 
> Thanks to one and all who had addressed all my queries :clap2:
> 
> All the best for everyone ....
> 
> Wish me luck for my further move.............
> 
> You can find the time lines in my signature


The whole Forum is delighted to hear about one more success story..This provides a huge morale boost to all those waiting for their GRANT. hope the same happiness continues once you land in Australia..


----------



## mithu93ku

mithu93ku said:


> My friends has relevant 6 years ++ job experience since 2006 to till now in his nominated occupation. He is going to asses his skill from VETASSESS.
> - But he has total 14 years++ job experience after his bachelor degree ( outside australia)
> My questions are
> 1) For skill assessment, does he need to provide all documents regarding 14 years ++ or only last 6 years ++?
> 2) In his Resume, Does he need to include information regarding 14 years ++ or only last 6 years ++?
> I have completed my assessment from an agent . So I can't help him. Please experienced mates give advice in this regard.


Anybody....? please!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Anybody....? please!


Yes, you are right. You just need to supply documents with experience relevant to the nominated occupation. Coz you can only claim points for this.

However, it is better to mention 14 years of experience in the Resume. I also did this, I didnt supply VETASSESS with my other occupation which was not relevant to my nominated occupation.

and GOOD luck with your visa. Grant around the corner..


----------



## Sumit3175

Rocky Balboa said:


> Are you a 190 or 489 visa applicant?
> 
> For 190, state nomination gives you 5 and for 489 (Family sponsored), state grants you 10 points.


Yes i have 6 each ielts & i applied for 489 
Thnx


----------



## SailOZ

blueskyoz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum. I am grateful to this forum for valuable info and support. Below I have provided my details. Please pray for us. I have not decided when we'll move. Now worried about job market :|
> 
> IELTS 7- 12AUG2012, ACS 261212 15MAR2013,SA, Invitation: 8MAY2013, PCC 26MAY2013, Visa application:12JUN2013 Med: 17JUN2013, CO assigned: 17JUL2013, GRANT 25JUL2013lane:
> 
> Rgds.


Congratulations blueskyoz! that's really a fast process. Wish you the very best in the upcoming new chapter of your life!


----------



## adila

iceriding 
can a PR holder in Australia can invite her/her mom or dad on visit visa for a few months


----------



## amitgupte

icriding said:


> *Hello amitgupte,*
> 
> Select category of documents (personal details) under which the mistake you made comes under and in the description field, enter Form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answer(s)).
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding
> 
> *


Hey Thanks for your reply Icriding. But any idea what do I select in the evidence type? 
Amit


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yes, you are right. You just need to supply documents with experience relevant to the nominated occupation. Coz you can only claim points for this.
> 
> However, it is better to mention 14 years of experience in the Resume. I also did this, I didnt supply VETASSESS with my other occupation which was not relevant to my nominated occupation.
> 
> and GOOD luck with your visa. Grant around the corner..


Thanks alot mate!


----------



## icriding

adila said:


> iceriding
> can a PR holder in Australia can invite her/her mom or dad on visit visa for a few months


*
Hello adila,
*
*Yes, Of course!*

*More info here: *Longer Tourist Visas for Parents of Australians
*
Cheers

Icriding*


----------



## Ani.pepe

Seniors Please advice.. does anyone get a rejection in the final stage before the grant?? just curious.. apologies for sounding so ignorant


----------



## ivetka233

I would like advise. As my migratium agent saying there is no comunication on my file and didnt even told me i been allocated to team,,,i believe i cant depend on him very much. They produce my file and all i have is by them created EOI with password and user name. I can log in and there is a button as per every EOI submitted CORRESPONDENCE. Is this mean once i will have CO i can see myself what he ask to provide or based agent created my EOI it is locked directly to their email?

How can i come to know that agent requested some documents? 

All i would be able to see in the end when i log in that i have GRANT.........please advise what to do. Dont want my file to pend based of sluck of some agents.


----------



## chandustorageadm

divyap said:


> Should one have account in icici to get travel card?


Yes.


----------



## Aaa Jaa

cprem79 said:


> I guess the the evidence you had provided were not convincing for the CO...
> Or they do these security checks on random applicants depending on where you worked and what kind of job you had, whether you were idle for quite sometime, something like that... there can be any reasons, i can't say specifically...
> So that's why it might have gone for security checks...
> They check mainly your character background through external agency (ASIO).
> It might take min of 3 months to a max of 12 months, though always earlier...
> Since it has been already 7 months since you lodged, you may not need to wait long...
> I wish you good luck with your grant~



Dear Prem,

Thank you very much for the reply. I am 189 applicant and as per information from Immigration Helpline I came to know that it is mandatory for all applicants. 

As per my previous post, Can you please share what exactly do they check in Security Check?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mithu93ku

chandustorageadm said:


> Yes.


Have you got your CO?


----------



## chandustorageadm

Ani.pepe said:


> Seniors Please advice.. does anyone get a rejection in the final stage before the grant?? just curious.. apologies for sounding so ignorant


I saw only one case in some other forums..
Reason for rejection: did not submit the requested documents..


----------



## Ani.pepe

chandustorageadm said:


> I saw only one case in some other forums..
> Reason for rejection: did not submit the requested documents..


oh ok thanks.. so this gives us solace that we are nearly there..!!


----------



## chandustorageadm

mithu93ku said:


> Have you got your CO?


Hi,
Yes as per DAIC.
CO is assigned on 17th July, from Adelaide team4. DAIC people told that my case is in initial review. I called a week back.
Still no update/ mail from CO.


----------



## mithu93ku

chandustorageadm said:


> Hi,
> Yes as per DAIC.
> CO is assigned on 17th July, from Adelaide team4. DAIC people told that my case is in initial review. I called a week back.
> Still no update/ mail from CO.


I think you will get grant directly without contacting CO. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chandustorageadm

mithu93ku said:


> I think you will get grant directly without contacting CO. :fingerscrossed:


Even I am expecting the same as that is happened to many forum members..
But looks like MOC is taking long time to clear the Medicals nowadays.. Which is causing the delay in grants...this is my assumption only.


----------



## prams

surinsin said:


> Cool...Mine CO initials are ML..Anyone with same CO please.


MY Initial CO was ML from Brisbane GSM Team 34 but JUL 30 new CO DC from the same team was allotted. He told me the Previous one was no longer employed.
However my medical have already also finalized . Now i am waiting for Grant Letter but My CO asked me for RELEASE letter from MILITARY.


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

Quote:
Originally Posted by Deepalohiankhas 
Hi admin I applied EOI on 8 July 13 under accountant 60 points.my current visa expiring on 30 August 13 nd in August their is two round 5 August and 19 August.the last option is TR visa 485 subclass in case I have not received any invitTion in these rounds?any suggestion plz. Thanks a lot


----------



## lamiyasubhani

I have got Skillselect invitation today for 190 visa. What should I do now? Please, let me know the process of application.


----------



## J4nE

lamiyasubhani said:


> I have got Skillselect invitation today for 190 visa. What should I do now? Please, let me know the process of application.


A few pages ago someone posted the process. yet it's strongly recommended to read DIAC website!!!!!

There are detailed procedures and explainations to everything. It's better to make sure you read everything there.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Sumit3175 said:


> Yes i have 6 each ielts & i applied for 489
> Thnx


may i know how you got points? from age, work, state nomination etc..points breakdown..i have a cousin who likes to apply for visa subclass 489 as well.


----------



## Cmk2014

Also keep handy all your documents while filling up your visa application. Scanned docs can be uploaded later. Before going to the last page to make the payment, you can save the filled up visa form and review later to make amendments. As suggested make sure to read, understanding, refer somebody and update all details correctly as per your EOI and SS application as CO will cross check the details.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

lamiyasubhani said:


> I have got Skillselect invitation today for 190 visa. What should I do now? Please, let me know the process of application.


Refer to earlier posts by Icriding..he is a wealth of information, a living encyclopaedia, knows more than any registered migration agent


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Any grants for the day?


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


> Any grants for the day?


Have you got CO??? Tomorrow would be 1 mth for you..


----------



## chandustorageadm

Rocky Balboa said:


> Any grants for the day?


Seems no...
As per the trend more number of grants are coming on Fridays and Mondays.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

Hi All,

Anybody heared anything from Case Officer L from Brisbane Team 34. It seems that she has gone untracable.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

Hi All,

Anybody heared anything from Case Officer L from Brisbane Team 34. It seems that she has gone untracable.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## mayankp

ivetka233 said:


> I would like advise. As my migratium agent saying there is no comunication on my file and didnt even told me i been allocated to team,,,i believe i cant depend on him very much. They produce my file and all i have is by them created EOI with password and user name. I can log in and there is a button as per every EOI submitted CORRESPONDENCE. Is this mean once i will have CO i can see myself what he ask to provide or based agent created my EOI it is locked directly to their email?
> 
> How can i come to know that agent requested some documents?
> 
> All i would be able to see in the end when i log in that i have GRANT.........please advise what to do. Dont want my file to pend based of sluck of some agents.


Hi ivetka

I do not know much about correspondence section of evisa but in my view once we have gone through MARA agent, DIAC does all communications with them only. No where our mail id or contact details are given to DIAC.

I think you need to take up the matter with your agent. How can they hide your CO allocation and any further communication, if any.

Mayank


----------



## icriding

lamiyasubhani said:


> I have got Skillselect invitation today for 190 visa. What should I do now? Please, let me know the process of application.


*Hello lamiyasubhani,*

Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.

*You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*

*More info here: * 189-Applicant-Checklist

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.

You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.

The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year

*Here is a Recommended List of documents *

1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
5. India PCC
6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
7. University Graduation Certificates and Degree Transcripts specifying the entire period of study included in your points claim 
8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## Rocky Balboa

J4nE said:


> Have you got CO??? Tomorrow would be 1 mth for you..


:noidea:

i didnt hone: them


----------



## Rocky Balboa

chandustorageadm said:


> Seems no...
> As per the trend more number of grants are coming on Fridays and Mondays.


*Fridays* coz they are too lazy to go into detail, so hastily they try to get rid of the pending applications, *mondays* coz they now realize they forgot to get rid of those pending files that they should have last friday

Just in Jest..coz some forum members believe my jocular remarks to be actually true. They cant digest humor


----------



## Rocky Balboa

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody heared anything from Case Officer L from Brisbane Team 34. It seems that she has gone untracable.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhishek


Looking at your signature timeline, you should have got GRANT by now, assuming your medical case didn't get referred to MOC. Some COs go into hibernation without notice


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> *Fridays* coz they are too lazy to go into detail, so hastily they try to get rid of the pending applications, *mondays* coz they now realize they forgot to get rid of those pending files that they should have last friday
> 
> Just in Jest..coz some forum members believe my jocular remarks to be actually true. They cant digest humor



ha ha ha. Everyone is so tensed to digest humor.


----------



## icriding

Sumit3175 said:


> Hi i have applied for state sponcer ship for nsw on 29 july 13 for motor mechanic i was able to achive 60 points for it granted 10 points from state do you guys have any idea how long will it takes to recive a confirmation or offer because as i herd nsw takes less time processing applications
> Thnx


*Hello Sumit3175,*

"NSW processes nomination applications in the order in which they are received. There is no preferential treatment for skill points, ANZSCO codes, visa expiry or any other qualifier. "

*From the Frequently Asked Questions for NSW:* http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__dat...mination-1.pdf

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Australia40

sheravanan said:


> Hi Australia40,
> 
> I have a question you have applied 12th march but still you are waiting for grant.
> 
> Did you ask CO about your delay ?. if yes Please share your experience.
> 
> you can see my timeline in above post
> 
> Thanks


hi Seravanan,

Yes i have asked my CO , she always very prompt in replying my e-mail. However now she told me that my application is under security check. can tell any timeline as the external agency doesn't give any timeline. on the other hand she confirm me that my medical is cleared..so only waiting for security Clarence...


----------



## icriding

Australia40 said:


> hi Seravanan,
> 
> Yes i have asked my CO , she always very prompt in replying my e-mail. However now she told me that my application is under security check. can tell any timeline as the external agency doesn't give any timeline. on the other hand she confirm me that my medical is cleared..so only waiting for security Clarence...



*Hello Australia40,*

It appears that the DIAC in some instances, refers visa applications from Iran, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Afghanistan and Sri Lankan passport holders to the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) for security assessments.

If your Character check has been referred to the Australian Security Intelligence Organization (ASIO) for security assessment, you can expect processing delays of 3-12 months or even longer.
*
More info here:* Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application.

Icriding
*


----------



## Australia40

Dear Icriding,

Thanks ...finger crossed...


----------



## ramanj

Hi I have applied for visa subclass on 12 Jul, I am done with medicals, on the application page when the message "organise your health examinations" changes to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." does that mean they received the medicals? is it changed by a CO or system generated?

It appears only for my daughter and not for me and my spouse.


----------



## Addi

Hi, 

Finally CO assigned to me today and thy asked me for further documents, just wanted to ask that they asked for payslip, taxation document and bank statement showing salary deposits, well i have pay slips but i get it in cash so will it effect my case if i dont send tax certificate and bank statement??


----------



## mindfreak

Addi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally CO assigned to me today and thy asked me for further documents, just wanted to ask that they asked for payslip, taxation document and bank statement showing salary deposits, well i have pay slips but i get it in cash so will it effect my case if i dont send tax certificate and bank statement??


can you please provide info regarding your timeline by adding a signature? 

the signature can be added here : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## amitgupte

icriding said:


> *Hello amitgupte,*
> 
> Select category of documents (personal details) under which the mistake you made comes under and in the description field, enter Form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answer(s)).
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding
> 
> *


Hi Icriding,
sending this again as the previous post went unnoticed. Any idea what do i select under the evidence type?
Amit


----------



## amitgupte

Rocky Balboa said:


> Looking at your signature timeline, you should have got GRANT by now, assuming your medical case didn't get referred to MOC. Some COs go into hibernation without notice


His signature doesn't mention state sponsorship. May be he is under 189.


----------



## Immipedia

Hi Folks,

I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.

I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people.

MA


----------



## amitgupte

Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.
> 
> I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people.
> 
> MA


congrats buddy


----------



## mithu93ku

Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.
> 
> I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people.
> 
> MA


Congrats mate!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Hyd786

Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.
> 
> I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people.
> 
> MA


Hey Immipedia,

Congrats for recieving the Grant :clap2:

All the best !!


----------



## megha1704

Congratssss !!!!!

megha


----------



## dejumotalks

Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.
> 
> I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people.
> 
> MA


Congrats Mate,

Am sure ur over the moon now.
The forum helps alot.

waiting for "August Rush" of GRANTS!!!

BR,
DEJ


----------



## vinnie88

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody heared anything from Case Officer L from Brisbane Team 34. It seems that she has gone untracable.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhishek


Yes I had the same CO and she barely responded to my emails. she has probably got lots of cases and only responds to important questions


----------



## killerbee82

Guys what's the number to call diac


----------



## Vandna

Addi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally CO assigned to me today and thy asked me for further documents, just wanted to ask that they asked for payslip, taxation document and bank statement showing salary deposits, well i have pay slips but i get it in cash so will it effect my case if i dont send tax certificate and bank statement??


Dear just wanna know when you applied for it


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Many Congrats..


----------



## kapoorpuneet

[Many Congrats...


----------



## Vandna

Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.
> 
> I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people.
> 
> MA


Congratulations and celebration


----------



## Immipedia

killerbee82 said:


> Guys what's the number to call diac


+61 1300 364 613
Press 2 for Application Status
Press 0 to talk to Operator
Wait for 10-20 minutes
Make sure you have passport and TRN details with you...

MA


----------



## megha1704

Hiiiii....
My wait is over...I got my grant today..1st day of the month. .thanks to alll for your prayers and wishes...

megha


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Megha,

Many congrats..

Please share your timeline... and details if you were contacted by CO or not, etcc.....

Regards


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Immipedia said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pleased to inform that I have received GRANT email today, after two month of wait and there was no CO contact. I just uploaded all the documents. Today morning, I called the DIAC, and they just told me assignment of CO on 12th July. After four hours, I received the grant email. The CO is from Adelaide GSM Team4.
> 
> I was silent observer and learn a lot from this forum. I applied my case myself without any agent. Thank you for all the support by all valuable members. This is a great community to help people.
> 
> MA


WOW, the first Grant of the new month begins...Congratulations...


----------



## Jazz2013

Hi Frnds,

How can we call DIAC from our mobile, seems that number +611300364613 does not work from mobile.

Jazz


----------



## Rocky Balboa

amitgupte said:


> His signature doesn't mention state sponsorship. May be he is under 189.


yeah probably you are correct


----------



## Vijay24

2 grants of the month from this topic.

Awesome. Congrats guys! Enjoy


----------



## Rocky Balboa

megha1704 said:


> Hiiiii....
> My wait is over...I got my grant today..1st day of the month. .thanks to alll for your prayers and wishes...
> 
> megha


Megha, I hope you will have MEGA celebrations tonight..congratulations..

please mention your detailed timeline and CO's additional requests..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vijay24 said:


> 2 grants of the month from this topic.
> 
> Awesome. Congrats guys! Enjoy


You are Next :thumb:


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> You are Next :thumb:


Hopefully mate!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Addi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally CO assigned to me today and thy asked me for further documents, just wanted to ask that they asked for payslip, taxation document and bank statement showing salary deposits, well i have pay slips but i get it in cash so will it effect my case if i dont send tax certificate and bank statement??


Hi Addi,

If you are claiming points and your CO asked for these supporting documents then you should provide payslips and Yearly Tax statement and tell that you were paid in cash and dont have bank transferrable salary. I have made Yearly Tax statement from Income Tax office and have collected Payslips as much as I could, plus Employers reference letter. I am NOT claiming work points. Just to be on the safe side..if you claim points, you MUST provide whatever he asks for, else you risk losing points which means REJECTION of your visa..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vijay24 said:


> Hopefully mate!


 i am sitting next to you in the queue


----------



## Hyd786

megha1704 said:


> Hiiiii....
> My wait is over...I got my grant today..1st day of the month. .thanks to alll for your prayers and wishes...
> 
> megha


Congrats Megha :clap2:

All the Best !!!


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> i am sitting next to you in the queue



:tongue1::bump2:


----------



## megha1704

24th may 2013 medical was dn ... 
4th june 2013 pcc sent
24th july 2013 verfication from employer
1st August 2013 visa grant..... 
With the blessings of Sai baba ...

megha


----------



## manojpluz

Firends,

Recently DIAC increased Visa application fees. For a family (2 Adults + 2 Kids) visa application fees is around 6100 AUD. Anyone know how we can pay the amount other than credit card? Is there any other payment methods? A country like India, getting credit card limit above 4 lakhs is very difficult. What will be the alternate option? Please suggest?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

when did you actually apply? Did they call your current employer or previous employers? AHC, New Delhi or DIAC, Australia...HOw many points did you claim from work experience plus in TOTAL

Sai Baba is great..i hope he blessess us tooray: ray:


----------



## amitgupte

megha1704 said:


> Hiiiii....
> My wait is over...I got my grant today..1st day of the month. .thanks to alll for your prayers and wishes...
> 
> megha


Hey congrats...i am sure everyone would be keen to see your timelines


----------



## Hyd786

Expecting a flurry of Grants tomorrow


----------



## mithu93ku

megha1704 said:


> Hiiiii....
> My wait is over...I got my grant today..1st day of the month. .thanks to alll for your prayers and wishes...
> 
> megha


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

The Visa Granting Shop is :closed_2: For Today




Hyd786 said:


> Expecting a flurry of Grants tomorrow


----------



## Rocky Balboa

amitgupte said:


> Hey congrats...i am sure everyone would be keen to see your timelines


Hi Amit,

Just out of curiosity..with 75 points (deducing 5 from VIC state nomination), you still chose to apply for SS application instead of going directly for 189..my personal opinion only..you might have got your visa by now coz VIC state nomination takes comparatively longer time than other states..


----------



## megha1704

Well my employer and me recd a call frm delhii on 24th july ..trust me this step requires too much patience and support..tgs forum became a family and guide in this waiting tym..post my pcc n docs submiited on 6th june...

megha


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Did you claim any points from your work? I am claiming NO points..do they do such verification still? how many points did you have in total and from which factors


----------



## amitgupte

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Just out of curiosity..with 75 points (deducing 5 from VIC state nomination), you still chose to apply for SS application instead of going directly for 189..my personal opinion only..you might have got your visa by now coz VIC state nomination takes comparatively longer time than other states..


The reason was that my ANZSCO code was in the CSOL and not in SOL. 
Regards,
Amit


----------



## Rocky Balboa

same here ..stupid me..


----------



## Addi

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Addi,
> 
> If you are claiming points and your CO asked for these supporting documents then you should provide payslips and Yearly Tax statement and tell that you were paid in cash and dont have bank transferrable salary. I have made Yearly Tax statement from Income Tax office and have collected Payslips as much as I could, plus Employers reference letter. I am NOT claiming work points. Just to be on the safe side..if you claim points, you MUST provide whatever he asks for, else you risk losing points which means REJECTION of your visa..


Thanks mate, im attaching my payslips, will have to get the Tax statement some how, will they call for verification as well?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*megha1704* and *rahulmenda* got employer verification call from their embassy in their country..so collect as much evidence as you can soon..and expect a grant thereafter 7-10 days in general..BTW, how much points in total do you have? how much work points?


----------



## Addi

My CO asked for Tax statement today, what if TAX return is NIL for the year, will that effect my case ?


----------



## Addi

Rocky Balboa said:


> *megha1704* and *rahulmenda* got employer verification call from their embassy in their country..so collect as much evidence as you can soon..and expect a grant thereafter 7-10 days in general..BTW, how much points in total do you have? how much work points?


65 points in total and 5 points for work experience, if thy dont give points for employemnt i will be left with 60 points


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Not at all, if your salary is non-taxable, at least a proof from income tax office is good enough..dont u have to pay minimum 1% tax as social security benefit in your country?


----------



## NVsha

hello all,


what time will take for my grant..................489 visa state sponsored.........


regards,
neetika


----------



## Rocky Balboa

neetikavikas said:


> hello all,
> 
> 
> what time will take for my grant..................489 visa state sponsored.........
> 
> 
> regards,
> neetika


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-awating-co-489-family-sponsored-visa-14.html

Check here


----------



## Addi

Rocky Balboa said:


> Not at all, if your salary is non-taxable, at least a proof from income tax office is good enough..dont u have to pay minimum 1% tax as social security benefit in your country?


No not in our country


----------



## Nisha S.

Hi, I am a new member of this forum. I have filed for 190 subclass Visa on 26th June and am awaiting for the case officer to be assigned. The DIAC website says the timeline for assigning CO for 190 subclass visa is 5 weeks. However, our agent tells us there are similar 190 visa cases who have not been assigned a CO since 8 to 9 weeks. 

My agent's argument is - because of the fee hike in Visa filing from 1st July 2013, the DIAC has received a large volume of applications, hence the delay in assigning CO's.

PS: I have got my PCC done but the agent has asked to wait until the CO is assigned to get the medicals. I see most people in this forum have got their medicals done before CO was assigned. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Please hurry up with your medicals. Go to your eVisa page Organize your Health Examinations and print the referral letter and book your appointment soooooooon with your medical center. Since you applied on 26th June, if you medical is cleared you will get a Grant without a CO contacting you. Dont listen to your stupid agent. if you dont have TRN number, force him to print this letter for you.. You are in penultimate stage or receiving a GRANT>


----------



## killerbee82

Killerbee82 looks to the left and then to right ... No sign of CO !!!


----------



## icriding

neetikavikas said:


> hello all,
> 
> 
> what time will take for my grant..................489 visa state sponsored.........
> 
> 
> regards,
> neetika


*Hello neetika,*

For a 489 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6-12 months.

489-SkillSelect SMP applications are processed within 6 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.lane:

*Note:* Visa subclasses 489 – Second Provisional Stream (*Renewal*) and 887 Skilled Regional are exempt from the priority processing direction and applications are processed in the order in which they were received by the department.

*Links*

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

Client Service Charter

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ya its little unusual..maybe you will get a grant tomorrow..Good Luck


----------



## killerbee82

Rocky Balboa said:


> Ya its little unusual..maybe you will get a grant tomorrow..Good Luck


Wish u the same!!!


----------



## amitgupte

Nisha S. said:


> Hi, I am a new member of this forum. I have filed for 190 subclass Visa on 26th June and am awaiting for the case officer to be assigned. The DIAC website says the timeline for assigning CO for 190 subclass visa is 5 weeks. However, our agent tells us there are similar 190 visa cases who have not been assigned a CO since 8 to 9 weeks.
> 
> My agent's argument is - because of the fee hike in Visa filing from 1st July 2013, the DIAC has received a large volume of applications, hence the delay in assigning CO's.
> 
> PS: I have got my PCC done but the agent has asked to wait until the CO is assigned to get the medicals. I see most people in this forum have got their medicals done before CO was assigned. What do you guys suggest?


Trust me...the members here are much wiser than most of the migration agents


----------



## megha1704

Very true amit

megha


----------



## Nisha S.

So what do you suggest? Should I get a medical before the CO is assigned?


----------



## icriding

Nisha S. said:


> So what do you suggest? Should I get a medical before the CO is assigned?


A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.lane:


----------



## rs100

today again the medical status changed to 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


oh Gosh... this ping pong is really disturbing...

@ Suri:- please check ur's


rgds//


----------



## mindfreak

Nisha S. said:


> Hi, I am a new member of this forum. I have filed for 190 subclass Visa on 26th June and am awaiting for the case officer to be assigned. The DIAC website says the timeline for assigning CO for 190 subclass visa is 5 weeks. However, our agent tells us there are similar 190 visa cases who have not been assigned a CO since 8 to 9 weeks.
> 
> *My agent's argument is - because of the fee hike in Visa filing from 1st July 2013, the DIAC has received a large volume of applications, hence the delay in assigning CO's.*
> 
> PS: I have got my PCC done but the agent has asked to wait until the CO is assigned to get the medicals. I see most people in this forum have got their medicals done before CO was assigned. What do you guys suggest?


I dont get your agent's point - why would the number of applications increase due to the visa fee hike? Wouldn't it be indirectly proportional to one another?


----------



## Raat bhar

Nisha S. said:


> So what do you suggest? Should I get a medical before the CO is assigned?


Hi Nisha,

Get your Medicals done before the CO is assigned & try to upload all the documents required from your side & be ready to get the Grant


----------



## Vijay24

Nisha S. said:


> Hi, I am a new member of this forum. I have filed for 190 subclass Visa on 26th June and am awaiting for the case officer to be assigned. The DIAC website says the timeline for assigning CO for 190 subclass visa is 5 weeks. However, our agent tells us there are similar 190 visa cases who have not been assigned a CO since 8 to 9 weeks.
> 
> My agent's argument is - because of the fee hike in Visa filing from 1st July 2013, the DIAC has received a large volume of applications, hence the delay in assigning CO's.
> 
> PS: I have got my PCC done but the agent has asked to wait until the CO is assigned to get the medicals. I see most people in this forum have got their medicals done before CO was assigned. What do you guys suggest?


Reason of fee hike maybe true. I have also applied on June-26th  Welcome to the club


----------



## Nisha S.

mindfreak said:


> I dont get your agent's point - why would the number of applications increase due to the visa fee hike? Wouldn't it be indirectly proportional to one another?


The agent meant - Fearing the fee hike announcement which was made 10 days before the actual fee hike, people sped up the process so as to avoid paying extra. Which resulted in more than usual incoming traffic of incoming applications.


----------



## Vijay24

Addi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally CO assigned to me today and thy asked me for further documents, just wanted to ask that they asked for payslip, taxation document and bank statement showing salary deposits, well i have pay slips but i get it in cash so will it effect my case if i dont send tax certificate and bank statement??



You hadn't uploaded both pay slips and tax documents?

Please let me know


----------



## Hyd786

Nisha S. said:


> So what do you suggest? Should I get a medical before the CO is assigned?


If you want to expedite your process, then I'd suggest you to go for Medicals.

If you go for Medicals after CO allocation then it will take some time before you get your grant. Also, its not necessary that your CO requests for your medicals as soon as he is allocated to look at your case. He might take some time and then ask you. So, it might take a lot of time this way.

And there are so many people on this forum who knows more than those Agents


----------



## mindfreak

Nisha S. said:


> The agent meant - Fearing the fee hike announcement which was made 10 days before the actual fee hike, people sped up the process so as to avoid paying extra. Which resulted in more than usual incoming traffic of incoming applications.


that makes sense, thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## terminator1

Hi,
i & my spouse went for medical examination today. When i opened the evisa page, information in the medicals link section for both of us is displayed as

_The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
_

what does it mean? are the meds referred?
thanks much.


----------



## hassankakh

This message appeared in profile a week ago and i contacted my case officer and she acknowledged this is a new message that start appearing in their system, but she told me to ignore it...



terminatar1 said:


> Hi,
> i & my spouse went for medical examination today. When i opened the evisa page, information in the medicals link section for both of us is displayed as
> 
> _The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> _
> 
> what does it mean? are the meds referred?
> thanks much.


----------



## ivetka233

How long from allocating to teams you got your own CO officer?


----------



## manojpluz

manojpluz said:


> Firends,
> 
> Recently DIAC increased Visa application fees. For a family (2 Adults + 2 Kids) visa application fees is around 6100 AUD. Anyone know how we can pay the amount other than credit card? Is there any other payment methods? A country like India, getting credit card limit above 4 lakhs is very difficult. What will be the alternate option? Please suggest?


Friends, please give me a solution????


----------



## icriding

manojpluz said:


> Friends, please give me a solution????


*Hello manojpluz,*

This is a common difficulty encountered by Indian and other offshore applicants.

If you bank is unwilling to raise your credit limit temporarily, you have a number of other options.

You can try paying via Debit MasterCard/ VISA Debit Card.

You can apply for a Travel Credit Card and load the required amount in Australian dollars onto the card.

This way you can pay via VISA/MASTERCARD. You may also be able to avoid international transaction fees/taxes this way.

ICICI Bank Travel Card is a pre-paid foreign currency card which you can load with foreign currency in India and use it to withdraw cash in the local currency from VISA / MASTERCARD / AMERICAN EXPRESS® ATMs and merchant establishments accepting VISA / MASTERCARD / AMERICAN EXPRESS® cards.

Commonwealth Bank of Australia has also opened its first Indian branch in Mumbai, and provides trade finance, remittance and foreign exchange to organisations that trade between Australia and India.

If you have friends/family in Australia, they can pay on your behalf.

*Otherwise more info here:*

How to Pay-http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/how-to-pay.htm

*Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding *


----------



## Australia1

ivetka233 said:


> How long from allocating to teams you got your own CO officer?


Hi Ivetka, most of your posts starts with two common words .... 'how long...' 

Trust me, the less you will have 'how long' questions the better you would feel. I have a feeling, as you have not received any document request from the CO, you can expect a straight grant.


----------



## srinu_srn

Hi,
I have paid fee (mine, wife and kid with age <2years)and submitted 190 visa and i need to upload all docs. I have some queries
1) In howmany days I need to attach all docs?
2)what is FORM 1221? What is the purpose of it? For my wife docs attachment section they have mentioned this as one attachment that we need to attach. Under what circumstances they will ask this?
3)You have mentioned about FORM 80? But I did not find about this doc in the attachment section of mine,wife and also at child. That means this FORM 80 is not required for me. Am I Right? 
4)Do we need notary stamp for the FORMS such as 1221 or FORM 80 or any other forms that they will ask?
5)One attachment at my child (below 2 years) doc attachemnt section is - Member of Family Unit, Evidence. That means shall I attach my kid passport that contains both mother and father names? Or do I need to attach any other proof?
6)Character Evidence is not required for the kids correct?
7)For ACS and NSW SS, I had given payslips and Form 16 docs apart from experience certs. I am thinking to upload the same docs at work experience section of the attachments. Do we need to attach salary bank statements as well (FYI, this bank statements I had not submitted to ACS and NSW SS)?
8)After lodging 190 visa application after payments, what is the approx time to allocate CO?

Please help me on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## icriding

srinu_srn said:


> Hi,
> I have paid fee (mine, wife and kid with age <2years)and submitted 190 visa and i need to upload all docs. I have some queries
> 1) In howmany days I need to attach all docs?
> 2)what is FORM 1221? What is the purpose of it? For my wife docs attachment section they have mentioned this as one attachment that we need to attach. Under what circumstances they will ask this?
> 3)You have mentioned about FORM 80? But I did not find about this doc in the attachment section of mine,wife and also at child. That means this FORM 80 is not required for me. Am I Right?
> 4)Do we need notary stamp for the FORMS such as 1221 or FORM 80 or any other forms that they will ask?
> 5)One attachment at my child (below 2 years) doc attachemnt section is - Member of Family Unit, Evidence. That means shall I attach my kid passport that contains both mother and father names? Or do I need to attach any other proof?
> 6)Character Evidence is not required for the kids correct?
> 7)For ACS and NSW SS, I had given payslips and Form 16 docs apart from experience certs. I am thinking to upload the same docs at work experience section of the attachments. Do we need to attach salary bank statements as well (FYI, this bank statements I had not submitted to ACS and NSW SS)?
> 8)After lodging 190 visa application after payments, what is the approx time to allocate CO?
> 
> Please help me on this. Thanks in advance.


*Hello srinu_srn,*

*Answers to some of your Questions below.*

Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.

*You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*

*More info here: * 190-Applicant-Checklist

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.

You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.

The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year

*Here is a Recommended List of documents *

1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
5. India PCC
6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
7. University Graduation Certificates and Degree Transcripts specifying the entire period of study included in your points claim 
8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for *all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.*

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80. In general, all applicants over 16 years are requested to complete and submit Form 80. I completed Form80 on my computer and saved a soft copy of the completed form. I then took a printout of the signature page, signed it and scanned the page. I then uploaded both, scanned signature page and saved (soft copy) Form-80 PDF file. I did not notarize either of these forms.

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.lane:

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## mike alic

icriding said:


> Hello srinu_srn,
> 
> Answers to some of your Questions below.
> 
> Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.
> 
> You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.
> 
> More info here: 190-Applicant-Checklist
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
> 
> You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.
> 
> You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.
> 
> The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year
> 
> Here is a Recommended List of documents
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> 3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
> 4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
> 5. India PCC
> 6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
> 7. University Graduation Certificates and Degree Transcripts specifying the entire period of study included in your points claim
> 8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
> 9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.
> 
> Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.
> 
> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80. In general, all applicants over 16 years are requested to complete and submit Form 80. I completed Form80 on my computer and saved a soft copy of the completed form. I then took a printout of the signature page, signed it and scanned the page. I then uploaded both, scanned signature page and saved (soft copy) Form-80 PDF file. I did not notarize either of these forms.
> 
> For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.lane:
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding


thanks for sharing. .

quick question. for my wife I have to fill in form 80 separately?

I dont find any place for kids.. except traveling with section. .

thanks.


----------



## icriding

mike alic said:


> thanks for sharing. .
> 
> quick question. for my wife I have to fill in form 80 separately?
> 
> I dont find any place for kids.. except traveling with section. .
> 
> thanks.


*In general, all applicants over 16 years are requested to complete and submit Form 80. *


----------



## mike alic

icriding said:


> In general, all applicants over 16 years are requested to complete and submit Form 80.


many thanks. . for kids below 16, is there any other form required to fill?


----------



## kaurrajbir

Hi

How do we know the CO is allocated to the application ?

Do we get mail informing about this.. or could we check this online somewhere..?

Thanks


----------



## ivetka233

Australia1 said:


> Hi Ivetka, most of your posts starts with two common words .... 'how long...'
> 
> Trust me, the less you will have 'how long' questions the better you would feel. I have a feeling, as you have not received any document request from the CO, you can expect a straight grant.



He he this was really great to read,, but yes, how long is my post. Australia you must have eye on me all the time,, if you remember even my posts.

To that grant woulb be fantastic,, but i been only told i am allocated to team,,, is that mean i got CO?


----------



## mindfreak

kaurrajbir said:


> Hi
> 
> How do we know the CO is allocated to the application ?
> 
> Do we get mail informing about this.. or could we check this online somewhere..?
> 
> Thanks


You get an email from the CO if he/she require any further information from you. If you don't get an email, you can expect a straight grant!

like some people on this forum, you may also call the DIAC to find out whether a CO has been assigned to you or not (although I wouldn't recommend doing that since it doesn't accomplish anything)

good luck!


----------



## manojpluz

icriding said:


> *Hello manojpluz,*
> 
> This is a common difficulty encountered by Indian and other offshore applicants.
> 
> If you bank is unwilling to raise your credit limit temporarily, you have a number of other options.
> 
> You can try paying via Debit MasterCard/ VISA Debit Card.
> 
> You can apply for a Travel Credit Card and load the required amount in Australian dollars onto the card.
> 
> This way you can pay via VISA/MASTERCARD. You may also be able to avoid international transaction fees/taxes this way.
> 
> ICICI Bank Travel Card is a pre-paid foreign currency card which you can load with foreign currency in India and use it to withdraw cash in the local currency from VISA / MASTERCARD / AMERICAN EXPRESS® ATMs and merchant establishments accepting VISA / MASTERCARD / AMERICAN EXPRESS® cards.
> 
> Commonwealth Bank of Australia has also opened its first Indian branch in Mumbai, and provides trade finance, remittance and foreign exchange to organisations that trade between Australia and India.
> 
> If you have friends/family in Australia, they can pay on your behalf.
> 
> *Otherwise more info here:*
> 
> How to Pay-http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/how-to-pay.htm
> 
> *Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding *


Thank you icriding. This is very helpful information not even me, but for all other members. Once again, thanks for your great effort.


----------



## utsc

*Time period to upload documetns*



mindfreak said:


> well you've got about 5 weeks or so till a CO is assigned so that's plenty time. Moreover the CO would ask you for certain documents if you haven't uploaded any and if he needs those to make a decision on your application.


Can someone please confirm? How much time grace period is given to upload all the documents


----------



## icriding

utsc said:


> Can someone please confirm? How much time grace period is given to upload all the documents


You will be given a period of time (usually 28 days) to respond to a case officers request for further information.


----------



## vinnie88

guys, i dont mean to be rude but I believe some of you actually either have no patience or expect way too much. 

for gods sake, applying for a visitor visa to some countries can take a month , or less. now what makes some of you think that you should have your CO with a grant letter in your mailbox after 4-8 weeks of CO allocation? 

give them some time and be patient. I dont know of any countries to grant permanent residency visas as quick as Australia. 


you guys have any idea how ridiculously long a residency process is in Europe, US and Canada?Not to mention some countries dont even have such a thing to allow a skilled foreign worker to become a permanent resident. 

please stop complaining and talking about grants and give some respect to your COs and the Australian government. They cant just receive our documents and give us a grant specially after finding out about all those fake students in Australia who provided false documents to DIAC to get their visas. 

Hope this doesnt cause any misunderstanding and wish you all the best.


----------



## josephjt

vinnie88 said:


> guys, i dont mean to be rude but I believe some of you actually either have no patience or expect way too much.
> 
> for gods sake, applying for a visitor visa to some countries can take a month , or less. now what makes some of you think that you should have your CO with a grant letter in your mailbox after 4-8 weeks of CO allocation?
> 
> give them some time and be patient. I dont know of any countries to grant permanent residency visas as quick as Australia.
> 
> 
> you guys have any idea how ridiculously long a residency process is in Europe, US and Canada?Not to mention some countries dont even have such a thing to allow a skilled foreign worker to become a permanent resident.
> 
> please stop complaining and talking about grants and give some respect to your COs and the Australian government. They cant just receive our documents and give us a grant specially after finding out about all those fake students in Australia who provided false documents to DIAC to get their visas.
> 
> Hope this doesnt cause any misunderstanding and wish you all the best.


Agree, Just have to wait and let them do their work.


----------



## niravchaku

Hi All,
I have to remove my parents from visa application as non-migrating dependent. I have to fill the Form 1023. The problem is I can only provide 3 members information. I have to provide total of 4 members apart from me. How should I specify that details?

Regards,
Niravchaku


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Lets hope we get more grants coz tomorrow or maybe its already FRIDAY in Oz now..So June applicants hold your breath..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Nisha S. said:


> The agent meant - Fearing the fee hike announcement which was made 10 days before the actual fee hike, people sped up the process so as to avoid paying extra. Which resulted in more than usual incoming traffic of incoming applications.


Its absolutely true..Due to Traffic jam, our traffic's aka CO's are busy whistling late may and early june applicants that we are left unnoticed behind


----------



## Addi

Vijay24 said:


> You hadn't uploaded both pay slips and tax documents?
> 
> Please let me know


 I didn't upload both, even form 80..doing it now and Hoping for a grant soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ranjith47

Can i ask how long will it take to get CO allocated?! Cuz im ... Nope. Lol , Just Kidding Vinnie88. Just wanted to test everyones resolve...! 

Waiting for the Visa has changed my brainwave functioning and I cant start a sentence without Can i ! ..--- 

_--Anyways,, im getting back to Waiting .. mode.--__


----------



## Addi

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody heared anything from Case Officer L from Brisbane Team 34. It seems that she has gone untracable.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhishek


I also got the Same case officer L from Brisbane Team 34 today


----------



## icriding

ranjith47 said:


> Can i ask how long will it take to get CO allocated?! Cuz im ... Nope. Lol , Just Kidding Vinnie88. Just wanted to test everyones resolve...!
> 
> Waiting for the Visa has changed my brainwave functioning and I cant start a sentence without Can i ! ..---
> 
> _--Anyways,, im getting back to Waiting .. mode.--__


*Hello ranjith47,*

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer. lane:lane:lane:

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## naree

Mates,

I need your inputs here.

I have total 7.4 years of ACS assessment done. But i have the Form-16 and payslips upto 5.4 years of exp and i don't have any form 16/payslips for first 2 years of employment history but i have offer and exp letters for that period and i have uploaded the same.

will CO asks me the evidence documents for that first 2 yrs period also?

Cheers


----------



## rimon

Dears,

I got an email that my CO is Sophie TOOLE from Team 07/GSM Adelaide. Do anyone the same like me?
Do anyone know how long does it take for assessing my application in Team 07/GSM Adelaide?


----------



## divyap

naree said:


> Mates,
> 
> I need your inputs here.
> 
> I have total 7.4 years of ACS assessment done. But i have the Form-16 and payslips upto 5.4 years of exp and i don't have any form 16/payslips for first 2 years of employment history but i have offer and exp letters for that period and i have uploaded the same.
> 
> will CO asks me the evidence documents for that first 2 yrs period also?
> 
> Cheers


Did u claim for all 7.5 years?


----------



## icriding

naree said:


> Mates,
> 
> I need your inputs here.
> 
> I have total 7.4 years of ACS assessment done. But i have the Form-16 and payslips upto 5.4 years of exp and i don't have any form 16/payslips for first 2 years of employment history but i have offer and exp letters for that period and i have uploaded the same.
> 
> will CO asks me the evidence documents for that first 2 yrs period also?
> 
> Cheers



*Hello naree,*

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence *for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.*

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## happybuddha

icriding said:


> You will be given a period of time (usually 28 days) to respond to a case officers request for further information.


There is no _requirement _to upload anything at all till asked for by the CO, right ?


----------



## icriding

happybuddha said:


> There is no _requirement _to upload anything at all till asked for by the CO, right ?


When you submit your visa application, some documents are *required *to be uploaded others *recommended*.


----------



## naree

divyap said:


> Did u claim for all 7.5 years?


I got my ACS done for 7.5 yrs.


----------



## naree

icriding said:


> *Hello naree,*
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence *for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.*
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Hi Icriding,
we get 10 points for >5 and <8 yrs of exp. so i am showing Form-16's for more than 5 yrs but my ACS done for 7.5 yrs.


----------



## JP Mosa

naree said:


> Mates,
> 
> I need your inputs here.
> 
> I have total 7.4 years of ACS assessment done. But i have the Form-16 and payslips upto 5.4 years of exp and i don't have any form 16/payslips for first 2 years of employment history but i have offer and exp letters for that period and i have uploaded the same.
> 
> will CO asks me the evidence documents for that first 2 yrs period also?
> 
> Cheers


I have 8.6 yrs assessed. & I just submitted last three years tax returns..... It will be ok as long as you have other proofs to prove your employment.....I guess


----------



## Aparwar

Hello Mates,

I have also applied for 190 on 27/6/13. Have uploaded all documents except Form 80.

Where am I supposed to upload that..I mean under which section specifically?

Haven't been contacted by a CO yet.

ACT SS Applied: 27-MAR-2013: ACT SS Approval: 02-May-2013: Visa Lodged: 26-Jun-2013: PCC: 17-May-2013: Med's: 31-July-2013

Thanks..Amit


----------



## marorpe

Unbelieveble!!
My husband went yesterday to complete his medical checks and today, for him, the status had already changed and the mess were cleared!! In les than 24h!
I haven't been contacted by any co nor team yet.


----------



## tanvir360

lamiyasubhani said:


> I have got Skillselect invitation today for 190 visa. What should I do now? Please, let me know the process of application.


Hav u checked ur EOI ? there is a button appears for apply 190. Fill it, pay and receive a TRN number. Make an account wit ur saved TRN number and password. 

See the right side of EOI there is a link Continue a Saved Visa Online Application. Cick it and upload ur all required documents.

Good luck


----------



## tanvir360

blueskyoz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum. I am grateful to this forum for valuable info and support. Below I have provided my details. Please pray for us. I have not decided when we'll move. Now worried about job market :|
> 
> IELTS 7- 12AUG2012, ACS 261212 15MAR2013,SA, Invitation: 8MAY2013, PCC 26MAY2013, Visa application:12JUN2013 Med: 17JUN2013, CO assigned: 17JUL2013, GRANT 25JUL2013lane:
> 
> Rgds.


hello blueskyoz,

Can i reach u over phone??? im also from dhk and i think we r in a same boat...
plz pm me and gimme ur mobile number (i cant pm u  )

regards

tanvir380


----------



## ivetka233

Love this forum, you can burn your inside nerves. 

Sorry sorry i stick to my phase,,,,,when grant comes,,,pleeeeeeeeeeeease.


----------



## J4nE

Good Morning to everyone from Adelaide! Wish all June applicants get grant today and earlier July applicants get CO!!


----------



## killerbee82

Thanks immipedia for your advice. I called up DIAC at 9AM sharp today wait of only 6 min, apparently I was allocated a CO on the 25th July, no Contact from CO Yet, and my meds are also not cleared yet.


----------



## J4nE

killerbee82 said:


> Thanks immipedia for your advice. I called up DIAC at 9AM sharp today wait of only 6 min, apparently I was allocated a CO on the 25th July, no Contact from CO Yet, and my meds are also not cleared yet.


Great to see you got CO. That'd mean my CO and your grant are around the connor!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## killerbee82

Hopefully


----------



## subhadipbose

*Thank you all !!!*

Allright Friends !!
so the much awaited news is here....i had a final round of interview scheduled yesterday with one company and somehow they found me employable. So Yes I cracked it and will be joining on coming Monday. Thank you all for all the wishes and the support you all have been providing over the past few months.
It hasn't been an easy hunting for me at all. After 1.5 months, I will be honest here saying that the confidence level was dipping each day. I had started to apply for McDonalds and Coles but even they had rejected saying i do not have prior retail experience so that was even more questioning my survival here in Melbourne. So if I should then probably I would suggest that please try and keep your spirits high and don't let any single interaction with any specific consultant or employer demotivate you. Because trust me motivation is something that you should pack in plenty before flying. And folks who all have been trying their level best please hang in there and I'm sure you will bag one pretty soon.

Please feel free to drop me a note and i'll be glad to help you with whatever I can.
Wish you all luck and prosperity.

Cheers !!
Subhadip


----------



## chandustorageadm

subhadipbose said:


> Allright Friends !!
> so the much awaited news is here....i had a final round of interview scheduled yesterday with one company and somehow they found me employable. So Yes I cracked it and will be joining on coming Monday. Thank you all for all the wishes and the support you all have been providing over the past few months.
> It hasn't been an easy hunting for me at all. After 1.5 months, I will be honest here saying that the confidence level was dipping each day. I had started to apply for McDonalds and Coles but even they had rejected saying i do not have prior retail experience so that was even more questioning my survival here in Melbourne. So if I should then probably I would suggest that please try and keep your spirits high and don't let any single interaction with any specific consultant or employer demotivate you. Because trust me motivation is something that you should pack in plenty before flying. And folks who all have been trying their level best please hang in there and I'm sure you will bag one pretty soon.
> 
> Please feel free to drop me a note and i'll be glad to help you with whatever I can.
> Wish you all luck and prosperity.
> 
> First of all Big Congrats as your new Journey is going to start in Aus..
> Could you please share you experices sofar like interviewers expectations, dress code etc.. That would be helpful to other forum members.


----------



## chandustorageadm

Hi forummembers,
I checked my visa status today after a week. Medicals link is disappeared from my page and showing the below message.
"
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

I remember some other members also got above messages in their visa page, red in last old posts searching for them
Want to check with you guys whether me medicals are cleared or its system glitches..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

J4nE said:


> Great to see you got CO. That'd mean my CO and your grant are around the connor!:fingerscrossed:


Yeah its a very good news for july applicants. esp. me


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Aparwar said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> I have also applied for 190 on 27/6/13. Have uploaded all documents except Form 80.
> 
> Where am I supposed to upload that..I mean under which section specifically?
> 
> Haven't been contacted by a CO yet.
> 
> ACT SS Applied: 27-MAR-2013: ACT SS Approval: 02-May-2013: Visa Lodged: 26-Jun-2013: PCC: 17-May-2013: Med's: 31-July-2013
> 
> Thanks..Amit


I think your CO has already been allocated. Just need to call DIAC. Final week June applicants have already recieved CO, at least most of them. if you have frontloaded all docs, u will get grant soon.


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yeah its a very good news for july applicants. esp. me


haha, great for me too! give me something to look forward to


----------



## J4nE

I so much feel like to call DIAC to see if I got CO!!!!!! I know it's too early for me!! !!!
Frustration!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Those who want to tell me don't waste money can stop, since, a. I'm in AU, b. it's company phone. *

Back to being patient [email protected][email protected] silent..


----------



## Vijay24

Friday is here and no signs of email from CO :|


----------



## TOPGUN

*Now I know why they call it a Golden Email !!!!!!*

By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am. 

I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration. 

Also all members and owner of this forum without whom it would have been much tougher. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

I started out my journey for Australian Immigration in 2009 May when I first planned to do my ACS assessment. It took me around 8 month to went thru all pre-required stuff and finally able to file my subclass 175 Visa on 28th Jan 2010 (Since then I was following and sharing on this forum  ) Somewhere by end of 2010 I realized that my application has been given lower priority and falls under cat-5 and might take ages consulted migration agent and he told us you have no option to wait (but we was kind a like misleading us since there was an option which I figure out myself in May 2012.

Finally last year 2012 in July I decided to re-do my ACS and IELTS and get NSW SS so that I can convert my 175 application to 176 application and move to higher priority and very soon figure out that this is not possible after new visa categories been introduced now it can only be 189 or 190. So I decided to go for new application for subclass 190 and let 175 stay there forever. So below are my timeline for this application. (Will still have to withdraw my 175 application with DIAC so will start working on it soon)

NSW SS/ACK/Approval: 7/1/13-4/4/13-9/5/13 

EOI Inv/lodge: 10/5/13-21/5/13 

CO: 4/6/2013 (MD – Team 2 Adelaide)

Med/PCC: 12/6/13 (CO told me they got referred on same date) :boxing:

Grant: 8/2 (6:11 am Pakistan Standard Time – Need to make first entry by 17th June 2014):clap2::clap2:

Travel Plan: Not sure still need to figure out with my wife and Family (most probably in Sept/Nov 2013) lane:


----------



## Vijay24

Awesome. Congrats. First Grant of the day


----------



## mithu93ku

TOPGUN said:


> By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am.
> 
> I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration.
> 
> Also all members and owner of this forum without whom it would have been much tougher. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> I started out my journey for Australian Immigration in 2009 May when I first planned to do my ACS assessment. It took me around 8 month to went thru all pre-required stuff and finally able to file my subclass 175 Visa on 28th Jan 2010 (Since then I was following and sharing on this forum  ) Somewhere by end of 2010 I realized that my application has been given lower priority and falls under cat-5 and might take ages consulted migration agent and he told us you have no option to wait (but we was kind a like misleading us since there was an option which I figure out myself in May 2012.
> 
> Finally last year 2012 in July I decided to re-do my ACS and IELTS and get NSW SS so that I can convert my 175 application to 176 application and move to higher priority and very soon figure out that this is not possible after new visa categories been introduced now it can only be 189 or 190. So I decided to go for new application for subclass 190 and let 175 stay there forever. So below are my timeline for this application. (Will still have to withdraw my 175 application with DIAC so will start working on it soon)
> 
> NSW SS/ACK/Approval: 7/1/13-4/4/13-9/5/13
> 
> EOI Inv/lodge: 10/5/13-21/5/13
> 
> CO: 4/6/2013 (MD – Team 2 Adelaide)
> 
> Med/PCC: 12/6/13 (CO told me they got referred on same date) :boxing:
> 
> Grant: 8/2 (6:11 am Pakistan Standard Time – Need to make first entry by 17th June 2014):clap2::clap2:
> 
> Travel Plan: Not sure still need to figure out with my wife and Family (most probably in Sept/Nov 2013) lane:


Congrats mate!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## chandustorageadm

Congrts... Topgun..


----------



## happybuddha

killerbee82 said:


> Thanks immipedia for your advice. I called up DIAC at 9AM sharp today wait of only 6 min, apparently I was allocated a CO on the 25th July, no Contact from CO Yet, and my meds are also not cleared yet.


9 AM of which time zone please ? 
Though after reading this, I am sure all of us are gonna be lining up at 9 AM 
Is there no email address which this query can be sent to ?


----------



## Hyd786

TOPGUN said:


> By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am.
> 
> I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration.
> 
> Also all members and owner of this forum without whom it would have been much tougher. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> I started out my journey for Australian Immigration in 2009 May when I first planned to do my ACS assessment. It took me around 8 month to went thru all pre-required stuff and finally able to file my subclass 175 Visa on 28th Jan 2010 (Since then I was following and sharing on this forum  ) Somewhere by end of 2010 I realized that my application has been given lower priority and falls under cat-5 and might take ages consulted migration agent and he told us you have no option to wait (but we was kind a like misleading us since there was an option which I figure out myself in May 2012.
> 
> Finally last year 2012 in July I decided to re-do my ACS and IELTS and get NSW SS so that I can convert my 175 application to 176 application and move to higher priority and very soon figure out that this is not possible after new visa categories been introduced now it can only be 189 or 190. So I decided to go for new application for subclass 190 and let 175 stay there forever. So below are my timeline for this application. (Will still have to withdraw my 175 application with DIAC so will start working on it soon)
> 
> NSW SS/ACK/Approval: 7/1/13-4/4/13-9/5/13
> 
> EOI Inv/lodge: 10/5/13-21/5/13
> 
> CO: 4/6/2013 (MD – Team 2 Adelaide)
> 
> Med/PCC: 12/6/13 (CO told me they got referred on same date) :boxing:
> 
> Grant: 8/2 (6:11 am Pakistan Standard Time – Need to make first entry by 17th June 2014):clap2::clap2:
> 
> Travel Plan: Not sure still need to figure out with my wife and Family (most probably in Sept/Nov 2013) lane:


Hey TOPGUN

Congrats for getting your GRANT !! :clap2:

Nothing can replace the happiness of your success despite being there for such a long time and not giving up the hope of landing in Aussie Land.

Chees for your patience and spirit :rockon:


----------



## JP Mosa

TOPGUN said:


> By Grace of God! I am so excited to announce here on the Forum that I have got my long awaited Grant Letter this beautiful Friday morning 6:11 am.
> 
> I would like to thank Allah Almighty, my family and specially my wife to be always by my side and always giving me hopes and pushing me other ways to get thru the journey of getting Australian Immigration.
> 
> Also all members and owner of this forum without whom it would have been much tougher. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> I started out my journey for Australian Immigration in 2009 May when I first planned to do my ACS assessment. It took me around 8 month to went thru all pre-required stuff and finally able to file my subclass 175 Visa on 28th Jan 2010 (Since then I was following and sharing on this forum  ) Somewhere by end of 2010 I realized that my application has been given lower priority and falls under cat-5 and might take ages consulted migration agent and he told us you have no option to wait (but we was kind a like misleading us since there was an option which I figure out myself in May 2012.
> 
> Finally last year 2012 in July I decided to re-do my ACS and IELTS and get NSW SS so that I can convert my 175 application to 176 application and move to higher priority and very soon figure out that this is not possible after new visa categories been introduced now it can only be 189 or 190. So I decided to go for new application for subclass 190 and let 175 stay there forever. So below are my timeline for this application. (Will still have to withdraw my 175 application with DIAC so will start working on it soon)
> 
> NSW SS/ACK/Approval: 7/1/13-4/4/13-9/5/13
> 
> EOI Inv/lodge: 10/5/13-21/5/13
> 
> CO: 4/6/2013 (MD – Team 2 Adelaide)
> 
> Med/PCC: 12/6/13 (CO told me they got referred on same date) :boxing:
> 
> Grant: 8/2 (6:11 am Pakistan Standard Time – Need to make first entry by 17th June 2014):clap2::clap2:
> 
> Travel Plan: Not sure still need to figure out with my wife and Family (most probably in Sept/Nov 2013) lane:


Congrats buddy

I really appreciate your patience & perseverance .........awesome.......kinda inspiring.......

God be with you
Cheers


----------



## Aparwar

Rocky Balboa said:


> I think your CO has already been allocated. Just need to call DIAC. Final week June applicants have already recieved CO, at least most of them. if you have frontloaded all docs, u will get grant soon.


Thanks Rocky, but my main question remains..Where should I upload Form 80?


----------



## mindfreak

Aparwar said:


> Thanks Rocky, but my main question remains..Where should I upload Form 80?


under "Character, Evidence of" and under "Document Type" - select "Form 80"


----------



## lamiyasubhani

How CO verified the offshore employment? by telephone, email or by direct visit? I am asking because my employer is an old person and does not check email regularly.


----------



## megha1704

Congrats. ...n wish u luck fr your future

megha


----------



## icriding

lamiyasubhani said:


> How CO verified the offshore employment? by telephone, email or by direct visit? I am asking because my employer is an old person and does not check email regularly.


*Hello lamiyasubhani,*

To the best of my knowledge, case officers usually call or email your employer/HR-Department to verify your employment claims.

In some instances, the Australian High Commission in your country may contact your employer/HR-Department in order to verify your employment claims.

It is important to submit "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" with *full contact details *(E-mail, phone, address) of your employer on an official letterhead and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment specified in your claim for points.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application.

Icriding*


----------



## ivetka233

ok guys, so there is update and view how it works as this i come to know today from calling DIAC. 

I been allocated to team as due to 8 week requirement to meet, but there i was pending in bunch of others allocated too for same reasons. My file have been there for 1 week with no mowement, yesterday i been allocated to actuall CO.

Very smart move for DIAC to cover applicant eyes that they do everything on time. I been lucky when i submitted my file, just 600 people been invited,, so not so much ....but if you see thesedays lat months 3000 has been invited. How many days they will stand in some bunch till allocated to CO? Very sad. Hope all go now faster, all wish luck to everyone!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

J4nE said:


> I so much feel like to call DIAC to see if I got CO!!!!!! I know it's too early for me!! !!!
> Frustration!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Those who want to tell me don't waste money can stop, since, a. I'm in AU, b. it's company phone. *
> 
> Back to being patient [email protected][email protected] silent..


keep cool lady:lol:


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


> keep cool lady:lol:


Am trying lol..sick of the waiting game...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*Police report misery*

Hi Friends,

I am in a state of confusion

I applied for German PCC on the 1st of July. After ONE month yesterday, I received my German PCC in the German Embassy (Due to security reasons, they dont send to home address in Asia, they say its not safe). I asked my friend to pick it up today. After he opened the letter, he realized they made a spelling error in my name they added EXTRA *h* after my first name. When he went to Goethe Institute to translate the letter, the translators were reluctant to change my name according to passport. They say it has to be changed from German Police authorities first. Now, I am not in the mood to apply again. They dont accept Emails. I have to fax the letter and they dont post the letter via DHL, normal posts might get lost. Even my letter took nearly 4 weeks and i thought it was lost on the way. So i reissued another letter citing this reason and they might have mailed (same letter with typo) it to my German friends address in Germany. 

What do you suggest, can i erase the extra h using microsoft Paint or inform my CO about this? It will take another month.. to get the correction done (two weeks), posted it to my country (3 weeks), again go to translator (takes 3 days)


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am in a state of confusion
> 
> I applied for German PCC on the 1st of July. After ONE month yesterday, I received my German PCC in the German Embassy (Due to security reasons, they dont send to home address in Asia, they say its not safe). I asked my friend to pick it up today. After he opened the letter, he realized they made a spelling error in my name they added EXTRA *h* after my first name. When he went to Goethe Institute to translate the letter, the translators were reluctant to change my name according to passport. They say it has to be changed from German Police authorities first. Now, I am not in the mood to apply again. They dont accept Emails. I have to fax the letter and they dont post the letter via DHL, normal posts might get lost. Even my letter took nearly 4 weeks and i thought it was lost on the way. So i reissued another letter citing this reason and they might have mailed it to my German friends address in Germany. What do you suggest, can i erase the extra h using microsoft Paint or inform my CO about this? It will take another month..


Don't worry mate. CO will understand the matter. 
Cheers!


----------



## ranjith47

Congrats Ivetka on your ACTUAL CO Allocation.!


----------



## J4nE

definetely don't think erase it using paint is a good idea!!!! If CO picked up you did that, then for sure it'd be refusal (falls into "fraud")

And I know it's annoying, but I can understand the translator have to translate what is on that document, for all he knows, you could be trying to get him "help" you fake a document..

I'd say try contact German authorities and re-issue...since even if you explain it to CO, for all he knows, that's a police check for another person whose name happens to having an extra h comparing to your name..I don't think CO would accept it..


----------



## mithu93ku

J4nE said:


> definetely don't think erase it using paint is a good idea!!!! If CO picked up you did that, then for sure it'd be refusal (falls into "fraud")
> 
> And I know it's annoying, but I can understand the translator have to translate what is on that document, for all he knows, you could be trying to get him "help" you fake a document..
> 
> I'd say try contact German authorities and re-issue...since even if you explain it to CO, for all he knows, that's a police check for another person whose name happens to having an extra h comparing to your name..I don't think CO would accept it..


Nup, Passport number , DOB support the small mistake by the Authority.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

For sure its a fraud, my name and date of birth and my home address are there, there are no two people (unless i have a twin, just share similar face, which I dont) exactly sharing my name and surname living in my home. I have my passport number also, no two persons not even twins have same passport number..CO should understand this


----------



## ivetka233

ranjith47 said:


> Congrats Ivetka on your ACTUAL CO Allocation.!




tell me ab it, one of my class friend works in Brisbane immigratium so told me lot today,,, very interested story. Interested also that my migratium agent is quit,,can he come to know somehow i got CO in case CO do not need docs?


How is your CO? Did you rang?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Nup, Passport number , DOB support the small mistake by the Authority.


Exactly!!!


----------



## icriding

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am in a state of confusion
> 
> I applied for German PCC on the 1st of July. After ONE month yesterday, I received my German PCC in the German Embassy (Due to security reasons, they dont send to home address in Asia, they say its not safe). I asked my friend to pick it up today. After he opened the letter, he realized they made a spelling error in my name they added EXTRA *h* after my first name. When he went to Goethe Institute to translate the letter, the translators were reluctant to change my name according to passport. They say it has to be changed from German Police authorities first. Now, I am not in the mood to apply again. They dont accept Emails. I have to fax the letter and they dont post the letter via DHL, normal posts might get lost. Even my letter took nearly 4 weeks and i thought it was lost on the way. So i reissued another letter citing this reason and they might have mailed (same letter with typo) it to my German friends address in Germany.
> 
> What do you suggest, can i erase the extra h using microsoft Paint or inform my CO about this? It will take another month.. to get the correction done (two weeks), posted it to my country (3 weeks), again go to translator (takes 3 days)


*Hello Rocky Balboa,*

You should inform your case officer.

Unless your identity can be confirmed using other details (Passport Number and Date of birth) on the current PCC, I am of the opinion that you case officer will not be convinced and is likely to request you to apply for a new PCC.

Any edits you make to your current PCC could be detected easily and could also amount to tampering/providing misleading information. 

If your visa is refused on this basis you will be subject to a three year ban which may prevent grant of a further visa.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Exactly!!!


If you are not sure that CO will be convinced, then just notarize the German PCC. After that, upload both in a single pdf file.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I don't have a CO yet..I dont know when he will be assigned. Reissuing a new letter takes ages at least a month..Should I wait for CO?


----------



## ranjith47

I think Migration Agents are useless. That is why I never hired one and will never do in the future too, Unless the case is tricky or if there is any complexities involved.

I think you know about the CO Allocation system as you have an inside friend who has given you the information, and for the most part, DIAC will never make such functions public. 

So good that you have a CO now so atleast some progress is being made. Maybe from now, you can expect CO to send any mail if required to your agent to ask for further documents, or maybe straight to grant if everything is ok.

I did not ring CO as by the time I get free from my business , its almost 5pm in Australia and so the working hours would be over then.

Im not bothered to call them also. I know that I will get CO allocated from all the applicants mentioning that they have started getting CO intimidation mails for various document requests.
So I will wait for another 2 weeks and if there is no CO email or Grant, then I will call them to see what has happened.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> If you are not sure that CO will be convinced, then just notarize the German PCC. After that, upload both in a single pdf file.


do you mean uploading both translated and notarized German PCC in a single pdf file?

Do you think it will help? and i applied for my German PCC with the old passport...so it contains old passport number. however, i have already uploaded new passport scan and Form 929..

Should I wait for CO to contact me then?


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


> For sure its a fraud, my name and date of birth and my home address are there, there are no two people (unless i have a twin, just share similar face, which I dont) exactly sharing my name and surname living in my home. I have my passport number also, no two persons not even twins have same passport number..CO should understand this


In that case, where there's DOB, passport number etc, then I think you may stand a chance to explain to CO...

AU AFP check doesn't have passport number on it, only name check and DOB. I assumed the same for Germany, my mistake..


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> I don't have a CO yet..I dont know when he will be assigned. Reissuing a new letter takes ages at least a month..Should I wait for CO?


After issuing you may find another small mistake. Then? Better use Notary Public Lawyer. Don't wait for CO.


----------



## ivetka233

ranjith47 said:


> I think Migration Agents are useless. That is why I never hired one and will never do in the future too, Unless the case is tricky or if there is any complexities involved.
> 
> I think you know about the CO Allocation system as you have an inside friend who has given you the information, and for the most part, DIAC will never make such functions public.
> 
> So good that you have a CO now so atleast some progress is being made. Maybe from now, you can expect CO to send any mail if required to your agent to ask for further documents, or maybe straight to grant if everything is ok.
> 
> I did not ring CO as by the time I get free from my business , its almost 5pm in Australia and so the working hours would be over then.
> 
> Im not bothered to call them also. I know that I will get CO allocated from all the applicants mentioning that they have started getting CO intimidation mails for various document requests.
> So I will wait for another 2 weeks and if there is no CO email or Grant, then I will call them to see what has happened.





Yes you right,,but we submitted as we do partner points so it was complicated. to my friend she works for ASYLIUM,,, no direct 189, but she knows them all in person, she told me lot ab team mine and teams in Brisbane, which are lot smaller than Adelaide and take more time -thats why. She told me what my team take care of like 485 & 189 visa etc. But she dont know inside views,,is different complete job.


Towards my agent, i am really cross,, the way they communicate till now with me,, i can expect even CO ask for docs, they will say me in 3 weeks time. Is such a sluck!! I wish i just get grant and thats it, no charge of deal with them.

Anyway how is it works from now, i been told 3 weeks time is after CO is allocated. If all ok and that police checks what everyone talk ab ,,,how long till he/she can give me grant?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Sorry, J4Ne like AU AFP, my friend told me there is no passport number, only my name DOB and my home address, mithu, Notary public lawyer dont translate German documents to English, they are not competent enough. There is Goethe Institute which does in our country.


----------



## ranjith47

I dont know ivetka,,, im still waiting for the grant remember?! so i dont know how long after CO is assigned.. .


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


> Sorry, J4Ne like AU AFP, my friend told me there is no passport number, only my name DOB and my home address, mithu, Notary public lawyer dont translate German documents to English, they are not competent enough. There is Goethe Institute which does in our country.


No need to apologize.. understood you are worried!

I would *strongly *suggest either contact the German authority who issued PCC or apply for another one straight away!!!!

I personally like to play safe when it comes to visa applications. Whatever you do, keep in mine you only have 28 days after being assigned to CO to prepare and submit documents required by CO. Say (not saying it's definetely going to happen) your CO is not convinced and decided to ask you for another German PCC with correct name.....then since if's going to take a month to issue, what are you going to do?! 

And I don't think any translation parties (including lawers) would make the changes for you (i.e. correct your name), because by ethic code they are not allowed to and if spotted (not saying it definetely will be), they will lose their licences and you will have visa refusal! And subjective to 3 years ban!


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Sorry, J4Ne like AU AFP, my friend told me there is no passport number, only my name DOB and my home address, mithu, Notary public lawyer dont translate German documents to English, they are not competent enough. There is Goethe Institute which does in our country.


Okay translate it with Goethe Institute as it is. Then notarize it with Notary public lawyer about small mistake done by german authority and the lawyer will identify you as same person. Then CO definitely recognize your Authenticity. 

Good luck.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Since its a PCC, i think i should play safe, like J4NE..i will apply again with correct name. Since I have already paid the translator as well, I will do as mithu suggested. 

First I will submit the document as mithu suggested, if CO gets assigned within that time and says, i dont accept this. by that time, new PCC will have been issued, lets hope.


----------



## mithu93ku

J4nE said:


> No need to apologize.. understood you are worried!
> 
> I would *strongly *suggest either contact the German authority who issued PCC or apply for another one straight away!!!!
> 
> I personally like to play safe when it comes to visa applications. Whatever you do, keep in mine you only have 28 days after being assigned to CO to prepare and submit documents required by CO. Say (not saying it's definetely going to happen) your CO is not convinced and decided to ask you for another German PCC with correct name.....then since if's going to take a month to issue, what are you going to do?!
> 
> And I don't think any translation parties (including lawers) would make the changes for you (i.e. correct your name), because by ethic code they are not allowed to and if spotted (not saying it definetely will be), they will lose their licences and you will have visa refusal! And subjective to 3 years ban!


You are wrong!!!
Rocky Balboa, please consult with a Notary public Lawyer about your case. They (Notary public Lawyer) have the legitimacy to correct the name which is mistaken by an authority.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

So, do you know anyone who happens to face similar issue, and issued such document with notary public lawyer and CO accepted it..However, its a Police Report..


----------



## NVsha

HI Rocky 

As far as i know if ID, Name ,DOB & Address is matching then there is no issue with the PCC .

I think CO will not notice this as well .Submitt your PCC like you have recieved .Unless or untill you make it visible to the CO that there is an issue with your PCC 

On the other hand Apply for a new PCC stating the earlier mistake .Just to play safe .

Dont worry it is just a clerical mistake & CO Will understand it.As you have not done any crime .

Just relax


----------



## killerbee82

happybuddha said:


> 9 AM of which time zone please ?
> Though after reading this, I am sure all of us are gonna be lining up at 9 AM
> Is there no email address which this query can be sent to ?


9am Adelaide


----------



## lamiyasubhani

icriding said:


> *Hello lamiyasubhani,*
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, case officers usually call or email your employer/HR-Department to verify your employment claims.
> 
> In some instances, the Australian High Commission in your country may contact your employer/HR-Department in order to verify your employment claims.
> 
> It is important to submit "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" with *full contact details *(E-mail, phone, address) of your employer on an official letterhead and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment specified in your claim for points.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*



Many many thanks Icriding for your information.


----------



## lamiyasubhani

I will lodge my application within next week. I have collected my PCC last month. Is it ok to upload PCC dated one month before the 190 visa application? Moreover, as I am an offshore applicant, could I do my medical test before CO assigned? please help.


----------



## Aaa Jaa

Hi All Seniors and Juniors

Thanks to Prem for reply previously to my queries.

I would request forum colleagues to share their knowledge with me regarding what DIAC to ASIO would check in Character Checks?

I have few questions and would request all colleagues to share their knowledge about it...
What does mean by security checks?
Do they check Academic Record during Security Checks?
Do they verify any Employment History?
Do they verify the marital status?
Do they check only criminal record?
Do they verify all family member's information including wife and children?


I have lodged my application in January, Medicals and PCC in 2nd last week of March, Additional Information asked three times regarding employment, payslips, relationship and new passport.

I called my CO but she does not reply anything about medicals, employment check or security check... She just says that all documents are enough and if anything further required, they would contact me. Now this waiting is killing me and I am getting very impatient. I called Immigration Number and got information that my medicals are received and my case is in security check.

I would appreciate if someone can explain what exactly are the things which they check in Security Checks?

Thanks in advance for support....


----------



## Vijay24

neetikavikas said:


> HI Rocky
> 
> As far as i know if ID, Name ,DOB & Address is matching then there is no issue with the PCC .
> 
> I think CO will not notice this as well .Submitt your PCC like you have recieved .Unless or untill you make it visible to the CO that there is an issue with your PCC
> 
> On the other hand Apply for a new PCC stating the earlier mistake .Just to play safe .
> 
> Dont worry it is just a clerical mistake & CO Will understand it.As you have not done any crime .
> 
> Just relax


I agree here. I don't think this should be a big problem. If other details are matching with one letter in your name is an error they accept such things. CO may think that it is the mistake from PCC department. If you are really much worried do call DIAC and talk to an operator who would tell what should be done and confirm if the same document is acceptable or not.


----------



## Vijay24

And no email in this week too. Next Tuesday it will be 6 weeks since I lodged my application :|


----------



## Hyd786

lamiyasubhani said:


> I will lodge my application within next week. I have collected my PCC last month. Is it ok to upload PCC dated one month before the 190 visa application? Moreover, as I am an offshore applicant, could I do my medical test before CO assigned? please help.


You can upload your PCC after lodging the VISA application. Yes, the PCC will be valid for a period of one year from the date of issue. 

Also, you can go for your medicals before a CO is assigned.


----------



## tds2013

Hi all

I have applied for 189 visa on 25th June. Still awaiting CO allocation. Every alternate day when i get a rush of impatience, i come back to this forum and read what you guys post - Its kind of soothing.. 

Best of luck to everyone.

regards
TDS


----------



## ivetka233

yes please if sb can explain this medical checks and security checks


----------



## mudgalvarun

Dear All,

My VIC SS got approved today and i guess now i have to apply for visa.Can anybody let me know what will be the next steps till the end and how much turn around time should i expect to close the process.

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## NVsha

HI Vijay 

Your's & Mine are the same time line .But for me its 489 State sponsored VISA applied on 26th June .

Applied through Agent & still dont know whether CO is assigned or not .


----------



## Vijay24

neetikavikas said:


> HI Vijay
> 
> Your's & Mine are the same time line .But for me its 489 State sponsored VISA applied on 26th June .
> 
> Applied through Agent & still dont know whether CO is assigned or not .



Same here. I had called DIAC on Monday and she said there was no CO assigned yet. Not sure how many days it will take! :ranger:


----------



## J4nE

mithu93ku said:


> You are wrong!!!
> Rocky Balboa, please consult with a Notary public Lawyer about your case. They (Notary public Lawyer) have the legitimacy to correct the name which is mistaken by an authority.


What's with all the emotion mith? I said because I like to play safe. I'm just giving my suggestions, don't like it don't take it..spare me with all the emo..


----------



## icriding

mudgalvarun said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My VIC SS got approved today and i guess now i have to apply for visa.Can anybody let me know what will be the next steps till the end and how much turn around time should i expect to close the process.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun


*Hello Varun,*

Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.

*You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*

*More info here: * 190-Applicant-Checklist

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.

You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.

The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year

*Here is a Recommended List of documents *

1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
5. India PCC
6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
7. University Graduation Certificates and Degree Transcripts specifying the entire period of study included in your points claim 
8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## marorpe

tds2013 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa on 25th June. Still awaiting CO allocation. Every alternate day when i get a rush of impatience, i come back to this forum and read what you guys post - Its kind of soothing..
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.
> 
> regards
> TDS


Hi tds2013,

Have you checked in your e-visa status if you are required to provide meds? Did you send them? I found that meds were required and now they are being cleared quickly although I've never been contacted by any CO.

If you add your timeline as a signature we all could better understand your situation.

Good luck with your app and nerves!


----------



## NVsha

Vijay24 said:


> Same here. I had called DIAC on Monday and she said there was no CO assigned yet. Not sure how many days it will take! :ranger:




I guess 3rd & 4th week is pending to get CO assigned .As i am applying through agent sometimes i got worried whether my agent uploaded all the docs in a correct way or not.This waitng period kills .:ranger:

Also if we come to know that CO is assigned what diffrence does it make .?? Without CO only if we get the grant then nothing better than that ,What say


----------



## vishalpatel911

Vijay24 said:


> And no email in this week too. Next Tuesday it will be 6 weeks since I lodged my application :|


Hi!!! I am not to this but i have lodged skill select 190 on 27th march 2013 and still waiting for my case officer. Called department a couple of time but got replied that my case officer has been assigned but still waiting for first email from case officer. Can anyone pls tell me how long it takes to get first email from case officer????


----------



## Vijay24

neetikavikas said:


> I guess 3rd & 4th week is pending to get CO assigned .As i am applying through agent sometimes i got worried whether my agent uploaded all the docs in a correct way or not.This waitng period kills .:ranger:
> 
> Also if we come to know that CO is assigned what diffrence does it make .?? Without CO only if we get the grant then nothing better than that ,What say


Yeah. Exactly. As I have uploaded all documents. I don't think CO may contact me for anything.


----------



## rahul897

ivetka233 said:


> tell me ab it, one of my class friend works in Brisbane immigratium so told me lot today,,, very interested story. Interested also that my migratium agent is quit,,can he come to know somehow i got CO in case CO do not need docs?
> 
> 
> How is your CO? Did you rang?


what did your classmate say abt brisbane immigration,i have been given team33 brisbane but no news from them,no movement also,can u say anything important abt brisbane immi


----------



## mithu93ku

J4nE said:


> What's with all the emotion mith? I said because I like to play safe. I'm just giving my suggestions, don't like it don't take it..spare me with all the emo..


If You go through my posts, You will find I have not shown any emotion there. 



J4nE said:


> And I don't think any translation parties (including lawers) would make the changes for you (i.e. correct your name), because by ethic code they are not allowed to and if spotted (not saying it definetely will be), they will lose their licences and you will have visa refusal! And subjective to 3 years ban!


Where you got that (Notary Public) lawyers are not allowed? In this point , I told you are wrong. Have you got any emotion here? 

Definitely no offense to you. 

Regards 
Mithu


----------



## NVsha

vishalpatel911 said:


> Hi!!! I am not to this but i have lodged skill select 190 on 27th march 2013 and still waiting for my case officer. Called department a couple of time but got replied that my case officer has been assigned but still waiting for first email from case officer. Can anyone pls tell me how long it takes to get first email from case officer????


HI Vishal 

Share your time line .As it is almost 3 months for you .

Hopefully there is E mail already drafted for your grantwhich you will recv this Monday along with mine ..

Some time CO might go on hibernation .


----------



## kapoorpuneet

*Hi*

Congrats TOPGUN.....


----------



## vishalpatel911

neetikavikas said:


> hi vishal
> 
> share your time line .as it is almost 3 months for you .
> 
> Hopefully there is e mail already drafted for your grantwhich you will recv this monday along with mine ..:d
> 
> some time co might go on hibernation .





thanks for reply but its almost 4 months gone. This is my fifth month going on but don't know where is my co. Got reply from team 33 manager that my case officer has been assigned. I lived in aus for 7 years and then my tr got exp and i have to come back to my home country. Does it make any difference to process file from india or australia? Pls help me out... Getting crazy


----------



## NVsha

Dear All 

Can we able to call Via Skype to DIAC As i heard that there is so much of waitng & the meter is running on the other hand .


----------



## tds2013

marorpe said:


> Hi tds2013,
> 
> Have you checked in your e-visa status if you are required to provide meds? Did you send them? I found that meds were required and now they are being cleared quickly although I've never been contacted by any CO.
> 
> If you add your timeline as a signature we all could better understand your situation.
> 
> Good luck with your app and nerves!


the online visa status link does not work. Temporarily unavailable. I have been trying continuously. 

Check the Progress of an Online Application

This is the link i've been trying on. 

regards
TDS


----------



## vishalpatel911

Yes you can... I called through skype but it cost me like fortune. Nearly 44 $ gone for a call. Around 37 mins first time to talk with representative and 53 mins second time to talk with them. So bad....


----------



## ivetka233

rahul897 said:


> what did your classmate say abt brisbane immigration,i have been given team33 brisbane but no news from them,no movement also,can u say anything important abt brisbane immi



nth just they small team and thats why all take time... But i think also everything is as per individuals,,, if team is small and sb app difficult, lots checking very slowly pale is moving for other applications. So depends what type of cases are in your team allocated. Anyway put your signature i want see your allocations. 


If you in team that you same casse as i was,, waited for CO,, i gain in week time,,so maybe you wait too in their Brisbane 33 office on main desk with others till lucky one will pick you


----------



## NVsha

vishalpatel911 said:


> thanks for reply but its almost 4 months gone. This is my fifth month going on but don't know where is my co. Got reply from team 33 manager that my case officer has been assigned. I lived in aus for 7 years and then my tr got exp and i have to come back to my home country. Does it make any difference to process file from india or australia? Pls help me out... Getting crazy


Sorry to hear that it is 4 months now .May be immigration is checking your overall stay in australia.I am just guessing .

Hopefully you will get grant soon .just keep your fingers crossed .:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NVsha

vishalpatel911 said:


> Yes you can... I called through skype but it cost me like fortune. Nearly 44 $ gone for a call. Around 37 mins first time to talk with representative and 53 mins second time to talk with them. So bad....[/QUOTE
> 
> So you are in India now ??
> 
> Which state ??


----------



## tds2013

tds2013 said:


> the online visa status link does not work. Temporarily unavailable. I have been trying continuously.
> 
> Check the Progress of an Online Application
> 
> This is the link i've been trying on.
> 
> regards
> TDS


Code: 221112(mgmt accnt); ielts-27/3/13 (8 bands); ICAA assmt-3/5/13 to 4/6/13 (positive); EOI-6/6/13 Invitation-17/6/13; 189 Visa app-25/6/13; CO-awaiting


----------



## marorpe

tds2013 said:


> the online visa status link does not work. Temporarily unavailable. I have been trying continuously.
> 
> Check the Progress of an Online Application
> 
> This is the link i've been trying on.
> 
> regards
> TDS


The same happened to me. I kept trying with a wrong link (the one found in the official website!!) but I always retrieved that answer about temporarily unavailable.

But then the wonderful people in this forum gave me the correct link, try with this one:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Hope this helps
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Today i got a mail from my agent n the case officer has asked for evidence of medical and Form 1221 for my baby. Besidez tht i have already submitted the whole documets.. i dont know when CO was assigned but i called DIAC n the operator told me your case officer was assigned on 17th July.. Now dont know how long to wait more..


----------



## NVsha

Shafqat Baig said:


> Today i got a mail from my agent n the case officer has asked for evidence of medical and Form 1221 for my baby. Besidez tht i have already submitted the whole documets.. i dont know when CO was assigned but i called DIAC n the operator told me your case officer was assigned on 17th July.. Now dont know how long to wait more..


HI Shafqat 

Your grant is almost approaching you .Also now you can update your timeline with CO -17th July .

Afterwards update the grant date pritty soon .


----------



## NVsha

Dear All 

Can any body from the forum has some one known in Northern territory .As there are very few people immigrating there >/??


----------



## tds2013

marorpe said:


> The same happened to me. I kept trying with a wrong link (the one found in the official website!!) but I always retrieved that answer about temporarily unavailable.
> 
> But then the wonderful people in this forum gave me the correct link, try with this one:
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> Hope this helps
> :fingerscrossed:


thankyou for the link.

I tried; it asks for a password which i don't have. i have applied through an unregistered agent and he controls the access to my application. 

(I don't see a point in confronting him at this point. I have done that in the past to no positive outcomes for me)...

I do have to upload the Medicals and the PCC - but would do after the CO calls for them..

(i feel the earlier frustration returning, knowing i have a link i cant access..).

But, all has happened in time so im just going to be patient...

regards
TDS


----------



## marorpe

tds2013 said:


> thankyou for the link.
> 
> I tried; it asks for a password which i don't have. i have applied through an unregistered agent and he controls the access to my application.
> 
> (I don't see a point in confronting him at this point. I have done that in the past to no positive outcomes for me)...
> 
> I do have to upload the Medicals and the PCC - but would do after the CO calls for them..
> 
> (i feel the earlier frustration returning, knowing i have a link i cant access..).
> 
> But, all has happened in time so im just going to be patient...
> 
> regards
> TDS


Then, in case you don't want to confront your agent, why don't you kindly ask him to check your visa status just to know if the "organise your health ..." link is already there? Mine was there when I finally got access, so I don't know how long had been there waiting for me.

In this way maybe you are saving some weeks of delay if you act before being asked by a busy CO. (But only in case the link is there available for you and especifically requesting the meds to be organised).

Regards
marorpe


----------



## Immipedia

Shafqat Baig said:


> Today i got a mail from my agent n the case officer has asked for evidence of medical and Form 1221 for my baby. Besidez tht i have already submitted the whole documets.. i dont know when CO was assigned but i called DIAC n the operator told me your case officer was assigned on 17th July.. Now dont know how long to wait more..


Do not worry! sometimes CO asks for the document again if they are unable to find in system or due to system errors. One my friend sent all the documents again as requested by CO. Just send him the required documents....


----------



## tds2013

marorpe said:


> Then, in case you don't want to confront your agent, why don't you kindly ask him to check your visa status just to know if the "organise your health ..." link is already there? Mine was there when I finally got access, so I don't know how long had been there waiting for me.
> 
> In this way maybe you are saving some weeks of delay if you act before being asked by a busy CO. (But only in case the link is there available for you and especifically requesting the meds to be organised).
> 
> Regards
> marorpe


Dear Marorpe

i will do that. thank you. 

regards
TDS


----------



## Nisha S.

Hi Guys, 

I read in this forum that most people who have lodged 190 visa application in the last week of June have been assigned a CO, at least most of them. I, too lodged my application at the same time and have not been assigned a CO yet.

Can anybody share the DIAC phone number where most of you have called for inquiry?

Many thanks!


----------



## NVsha

Nisha S. said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I read in this forum that most people who have lodged 190 visa application in the last week of June have been assigned a CO, at least most of them. I, too lodged my application at the same time and have not been assigned a CO yet.
> 
> Can anybody share the DIAC phone number where most of you have called for inquiry?
> 
> Many thanks!


HI Nisha 
How come you came to know that you have not assigned with CO .It might be a possibility that your CO is assigned already .

Also calling DIAC is expensive but still if you want the number ,then it is 00611300364613

Getting to know whether CO is assigned does not solve the purpose ...i think lets wait for another week & wait for correspondence from CO.

Have you apllied through agent or by yourself ??


----------



## mayankp

marorpe said:


> Then, in case you don't want to confront your agent, why don't you kindly ask him to check your visa status just to know if the "organise your health ..." link is already there? Mine was there when I finally got access, so I don't know how long had been there waiting for me.
> 
> In this way maybe you are saving some weeks of delay if you act before being asked by a busy CO. (But only in case the link is there available for you and especifically requesting the meds to be organised).
> 
> Regards
> marorpe


In my case "organise your health ..." link is active since when I lodged application but I am waiting for my CO to request for the same as per my agent's guideline.


----------



## Nisha S.

neetikavikas said:


> HI Nisha
> How come you came to know that you have not assigned with CO .It might be a possibility that your CO is assigned already .
> 
> Also calling DIAC is expensive but still if you want the number ,then it is 00611300364613
> 
> Getting to know whether CO is assigned does not solve the purpose ...i think lets wait for another week & wait for correspondence from CO.
> 
> Have you apllied through agent or by yourself ??


Hi,

I get your point. But let me explain where I am coming from...

We applied through an agent who asked us NOT to get PCC and medicals till the time CO is assigned and asks for the same. Somehow this did not land well with me and I went ahead and got the PCC anyways because the process is a lil' time consuming.

However, the agent strongly insisted that I shouldn't get my medicals before the CO asks for it. The agent talked about the cases where applicants got their PCC and medical before CO was assigned and the CO asked them to get these done once again (??!!)

But after reading some comments in this forum and due to suggestions of some senior expats, I scheduled a medical for next Monday (5th Aug). 

Now the question that's bothering me is - what if the CO didn't contact me till now because I didn't get my medicals done even after one month of filing the application.

May be I am thinking too much?

Regards.


----------



## vinnie88

Aaa Jaa said:


> Hi All Seniors and Juniors
> 
> Thanks to Prem for reply previously to my queries.
> 
> I would request forum colleagues to share their knowledge with me regarding what DIAC to ASIO would check in Character Checks?
> 
> I have few questions and would request all colleagues to share their knowledge about it...
> What does mean by security checks?
> Do they check Academic Record during Security Checks?
> Do they verify any Employment History?
> Do they verify the marital status?
> Do they check only criminal record?
> Do they verify all family member's information including wife and children?
> 
> 
> I have lodged my application in January, Medicals and PCC in 2nd last week of March, Additional Information asked three times regarding employment, payslips, relationship and new passport.
> 
> I called my CO but she does not reply anything about medicals, employment check or security check... She just says that all documents are enough and if anything further required, they would contact me. Now this waiting is killing me and I am getting very impatient. I called Immigration Number and got information that my medicals are received and my case is in security check.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can explain what exactly are the things which they check in Security Checks?
> 
> Thanks in advance for support....


I believe the verification of your degree, employment, payslips etc are done entirely by DIAC, however, the nature of your employment and the companies you have worked for is another thing that gets analyzed by ASIO. This is the case for positions related to defense and/or even simple low to mid level positions at companies that operate within the defense sector. But remember, its your CO that decides to refer your case to ASIO, so it also depends on how satisfied your CO is with your documents... 

I think another factor that plays a big role is your whereabouts in your country of origin. For example, living, or being born near border towns, or places where unrest and security have been compromised definitely raises alarms. 

Having a family member with a bad immigration history could also delay an applicants process. For example, a friend of mine had to wait for 2 years for his 176 visa because his brother claimed asylum in the US and obviously this doesnt sound too good in the eyes of DIAC. Not that it did anything to him or his application but it also reflects on him in a ...rather awkward way. 

As per my understanding, certain nationals of some country undergo through lengthy background checks by default, including female applicants. There's this myth goes around these forums that women dont go through security checks but remember no country would compromise its national security based on gender. If a person is bad news, being a female applicant is not gonna cover their tracks. 

Hope you get your grant soon


----------



## icriding

Aaa Jaa said:


> Hi All Seniors and Juniors
> 
> Thanks to Prem for reply previously to my queries.
> 
> I would request forum colleagues to share their knowledge with me regarding what DIAC to ASIO would check in Character Checks?
> 
> I have few questions and would request all colleagues to share their knowledge about it...
> What does mean by security checks?
> Do they check Academic Record during Security Checks?
> Do they verify any Employment History?
> Do they verify the marital status?
> Do they check only criminal record?
> Do they verify all family member's information including wife and children?
> 
> 
> I have lodged my application in January, Medicals and PCC in 2nd last week of March, Additional Information asked three times regarding employment, payslips, relationship and new passport.
> 
> I called my CO but she does not reply anything about medicals, employment check or security check... She just says that all documents are enough and if anything further required, they would contact me. Now this waiting is killing me and I am getting very impatient. I called Immigration Number and got information that my medicals are received and my case is in security check.
> 
> I would appreciate if someone can explain what exactly are the things which they check in Security Checks?
> 
> Thanks in advance for support....


*Hello Aaa Jaa,*

It appears that the DIAC in some instances, refers visa applications from Iran, Pakistan, and Afghanistan passport holders to the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) for security assessments.

If your Character check has been referred to the Australian Security Intelligence Organization (ASIO) for security assessment, you can expect processing delays of 3-12 months or even longer.
*
More info here:* Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security

Security Assessments *are not character checks *and factors such as criminal history, dishonesty or deceit are only relevant to ASIO’s advice if they have a bearing on *security *considerations. 

*Upon making an assessment ASIO may provide:*

▶ Non-prejudicial advice, which means that ASIO has no security related concerns about the proposed ‘prescribed administrative action’.

▶ A qualified assessment, which generally means that ASIO has identified information relevant to security, but is not making a recommendation in relation to the ‘prescribed 
administrative action’.

▶ An adverse assessment in which ASIO recommends that a prescribed administrative action be taken e.g. cancellation of a passport, or not taken e.g. declining access to a security controlled area.

*More info on ASIO’s Security Assessment function here: *http://www.asio.gov.au/img/files/Security-Assessment-Function.pdf

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application.

Icriding
*


----------



## NVsha

Nisha S. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I get your point. But let me explain where I am coming from...
> 
> We applied through an agent who asked us NOT to get PCC and medicals till the time CO is assigned and asks for the same. Somehow this did not land well with me and I went ahead and got the PCC anyways because the process is a lil' time consuming.
> 
> However, the agent strongly insisted that I shouldn't get my medicals before the CO asks for it. The agent talked about the cases where applicants got their PCC and medical before CO was assigned and the CO asked them to get these done once again (??!!)
> 
> But after reading some comments in this forum and due to suggestions of some senior expats, I scheduled a medical for next Monday (5th Aug).
> 
> Now the question that's bothering me is - what if the CO didn't contact me till now because I didn't get my medicals done even after one month of filing the application.
> 
> May be I am thinking too much?
> 
> Regards.


HI Nisha 

Long story cut short -->>Yes you can frontload PCC & Medicals well in advance ,so that CO need not have to ask it again .

Make life easy for him so that he can grant your VISA without any hassles .

Also once medicals are through i dont think CO have any issues to persue the case further unles or untill if there is any issue with the Documentaion .

Ask your agent what causing the delay in getting CO .??

As my agent conveys due to Securty checks & heavy traffic of incoming applications are the main reason of delaying the process..


----------



## icriding

Nisha S. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I get your point. But let me explain where I am coming from...
> 
> We applied through an agent who asked us NOT to get PCC and medicals till the time CO is assigned and asks for the same. Somehow this did not land well with me and I went ahead and got the PCC anyways because the process is a lil' time consuming.
> 
> However, the agent strongly insisted that I shouldn't get my medicals before the CO asks for it. The agent talked about the cases where applicants got their PCC and medical before CO was assigned and the CO asked them to get these done once again (??!!)
> 
> But after reading some comments in this forum and due to suggestions of some senior expats, I scheduled a medical for next Monday (5th Aug).
> 
> Now the question that's bothering me is - what if the CO didn't contact me till now because I didn't get my medicals done even after one month of filing the application.
> 
> May be I am thinking too much?
> 
> Regards.


A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa *without being contacted by their case officer.*lane:


----------



## NVsha

Except Top Gun No body got the grant Today ..Hope Monday is the day for us .....


----------



## marorpe

Icriding, I'm just curious...

Why, having those amazing 85 points, did you apply for visa 190 (and then you have to keep in VIC) when you'd be automatically invited for visa 189???

Because of processing times due to higher priority for visa 190?


----------



## icriding

marorpe said:


> Icriding, I'm just curious...
> 
> Why, having those amazing 85 points, did you apply for visa 190 (and then you have to keep in VIC) when you'd be automatically invited for visa 189???
> 
> Because of processing times due to higher priority for visa 190?


*Because my nominated occupation, Life Scientist NEC was only on the Victorian State Nomination List...lane:*


----------



## marorpe

icriding said:


> *Because my nominated occupation, Life Scientist NEC was only on the Victorian State Nomination List...lane:*


OK!!

As I knew that, when an occupation ceiling is reached then that occupation is banned both for visa 189 and visa 190, I had wrongly assumed that list of occupations on State Nomination list was a selection of the occupations contained in the Skill Occupation list.

Thank you for your explanation!


----------



## akshay1229

Nisha S. said:


> The agent meant - Fearing the fee hike announcement which was made 10 days before the actual fee hike, people sped up the process so as to avoid paying extra. Which resulted in more than usual incoming traffic of incoming applications.


But its limited upto invitations only. So it really doesn't create valid logic...
Suppose..May invitees would file in June and also June invitees would file in June or July...so it won't be much trouble...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

neetikavikas said:


> Dear All
> 
> Can any body from the forum has some one known in Northern territory .As there are very few people immigrating there >/??


My cousin sister lives in Darwin. I can provide her details after you get your visa before your departure.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> If You go through my posts, You will find I have not shown any emotion there.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you got that (Notary Public) lawyers are not allowed? In this point , I told you are wrong. Have you got any emotion here?
> 
> Definitely no offense to you.
> 
> Regards
> Mithu


Both of you were correct. lets Reconcile.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

neetikavikas said:


> Except Top Gun No body got the grant Today ..Hope Monday is the day for us .....


Definitely..good luck June applicants for next week


----------



## ivetka233

guys so nobody got Grnat today?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

FYI, amumtaz just got his/her grant now..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...erged-medicals-questions-493.html#post1273131

Great news...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

FYI, amumtaz just got his/her grant now..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...erged-medicals-questions-493.html#post1273131

Great news...


----------



## niravchaku

Hi All,
I have to remove my parents from visa application as non-migrating dependent. I have to fill the Form 1023. The problem is I can only provide 3 members information. I have to provide total of 4 members apart from me. How should I specify that details? Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,
Niravchaku


----------



## melbourne2012

has anyone submitted application in July been assigned CO yet? I just submitted mine but would like to know if recent CO allocated to those submitted in early June or mid of June. thanks heaps!


----------



## Hyd786

melbourne2012 said:


> has anyone submitted application in July been assigned CO yet? I just submitted mine but would like to know if recent CO allocated to those submitted in early June or mid of June. thanks heaps!


Not so soon dude 

I see that it has just been 10 days that you lodged for VISA. You have to wait for atleast 4-5 weeks for CO allocation.

I lodged on 8th july and no CO yet .


----------



## ausmsc

vishalpatel911 said:


> Yes you can... I called through skype but it cost me like fortune. Nearly 44 $ gone for a call. Around 37 mins first time to talk with representative and 53 mins second time to talk with them. So bad....


Hey Guys, 

Dont' waste you money in skype or some phone booth.. best option is NYMGO (Android Application) .. Install this application and put 500 RS in it and then call diac.. its damn cheap..

$0.022 / Minute ... almost around 1Rs 

I have been using this and i called diac using this application only....

Here is the link www.nymgo.com


----------



## Downunder2013

*CO*



ivetka233 said:


> guys so nobody got Grnat today?


Hi Ivetka,
I applied in 07/06/13 it seems CO are allocated for June applicants . But how do you know CO are allocated as you submited MED/PCC in advance? Here haven't got any message or email?

Many Thanks
Downunder2013


----------



## rahulmenda

Do any body here got call from India Australia Embassy?


----------



## sebinjose

Downunder2013 said:


> Hi Ivetka,
> I applied in 07/06/13 it seems CO are allocated for June applicants . But how do you know CO are allocated as you submited MED/PCC in advance? Here haven't got any message or email?
> 
> Many Thanks
> Downunder2013


I applied on 10 jun with no meds done.....still waiting for CO;


----------



## saghirq

maverick27 said:


> Yes, i'm equally surprised as well...i didn't expect grant in 10 days after CO allocation....one thing i have done is to front load all documents...completed medicals, PCC & Form 80 before CO requesting for it....may be this would have helped me or may be not...
> 
> I'm planning to migrate before end of June...
> 
> Wish you a quicker grant as well...


It mens we can do PCC and Medicals before they ask or even before application lodge? your answer will be appreciated


----------



## Vijay24

saghirq said:


> It mens we can do PCC and Medicals before they ask or even before application lodge? your answer will be appreciated


You can do PCC, but you can do Meds only you have TRN number or HAP number.


----------



## Hyd786

saghirq said:


> It mens we can do PCC and Medicals before they ask or even before application lodge? your answer will be appreciated


saghirq,

You will be able to go for Medicals only after you have your TRN number & Hap Id, for PCC you can do it earlier.


----------



## lamiyasubhani

Is it important to upload National ID if I upload Birth Certificate and passport's bio page?


----------



## lamiyasubhani

I have only the positive skill assessment report from Vetassess. But I dont have the point test advice from Vetassess. Do I need to upload the Vetassess point test advice? please help in this regard.


----------



## ivetka233

Downunder2013 said:


> Hi Ivetka,
> I applied in 07/06/13 it seems CO are allocated for June applicants . But how do you know CO are allocated as you submited MED/PCC in advance? Here haven't got any message or email?
> 
> Many Thanks
> Downunder2013






Hey you need to call immigratium, to chcek what centre you been allocated or you even got a CO. It is 30 min call i assume as they do not pick fast, can do through skype or directly in immigratium office.


----------



## mithu93ku

lamiyasubhani said:


> I have only the positive skill assessment report from Vetassess. But I dont have the point test advice from Vetassess. Do I need to upload the Vetassess point test advice? please help in this regard.


Hello lamiyasubhani,
You don't need the point test advice from Vetassess. DIAC will Calculate your claimed points automatically.
Yes it is important to upload National ID Card.
Hope this helps.


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> You can do PCC, but you can do Meds only you have TRN number or HAP number.


More importantly he needs referral letter which he will get from "Organise your health requirements" link.


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> More importantly he needs referral letter which he will get from "Organise your health requirements" link.



Exactly!


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Exactly!


My "Organise your health requirements" link problem solved day after CO allocation. It is a story also. No one faced this problem. I post this problem to the forum, PM senior expat and Moderator. Everyone advised me to wait for CO. CO told me he was unable to solve this problem and give the reference of Health Strategies. I then mailed to Health Strategies attaching CO's reference. Then Health Strategies opened my Link though earlier I contacted them and they denied and told wait for CO.

Otherwise I would complete medical beforehand CO. allocation. :tongue1:


----------



## Shafqat Baig

neetikavikas said:


> HI Shafqat
> 
> Your grant is almost approaching you .Also now you can update your timeline with CO -17th July .
> 
> Afterwards update the grant date pritty soon .



Yea hope so InshaAllah


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Immipedia said:


> Do not worry! sometimes CO asks for the document again if they are unable to find in system or due to system errors. One my friend sent all the documents again as requested by CO. Just send him the required documents....


Yea i sent those requested documents to my Agent n they will upload it by Monday inshaAllah.. The CO has given 28 days to send him/her the requested documents..


----------



## Andrew2000

Hi guys,
Any ideas about the first round invitation of August? I have lodged on 5 of July and just wonder whether I will get invitation from DIAC. BTW, It's accouting, 60 points.


----------



## melbourne2012

Hyd786 said:


> Not so soon dude
> 
> I see that it has just been 10 days that you lodged for VISA. You have to wait for atleast 4-5 weeks for CO allocation.
> 
> I lodged on 8th july and no CO yet .


thanks for keeping me updated. i haven't got updated who has been allocated CO so just to want to know. I don't expect mine in weeks or even months.


----------



## samkalu

Andrew2000 said:


> Hi guys,
> Any ideas about the first round invitation of August? I have lodged on 5 of July and just wonder whether I will get invitation from DIAC. BTW, It's accouting, 60 points.


Your chances are higher but it depends if lot of clients exist over 60 then chances can go down.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

melbourne2012 said:


> has anyone submitted application in July been assigned CO yet? I just submitted mine but would like to know if recent CO allocated to those submitted in early June or mid of June. thanks heaps!


Nope...even those who applied on the last week of June havent

Normally, they are allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement. however, CO may not contact y


----------



## Rocky Balboa

melbourne2012 said:


> has anyone submitted application in July been assigned CO yet? I just submitted mine but would like to know if recent CO allocated to those submitted in early June or mid of June. thanks heaps!


Nope...even those who applied on the last week of June havent

Normally, they are allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement. however, CO may not contact you if everything is frontloaded.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*mithu*, *mindfreak* and *vijay* who applied on or before last week of June, keep your fingers crossed for next week


----------



## balajism

Ppl,

I lodged my visa abt a month ago, and then when I went to get the PCC, I was told I had to get a new passport cos of water damage. All that's done and over with, but now I have a few queries:

-- Where exactly do I upload the old and new passport details?
-- I've filled Form 1022 and Form 929 and know where these forms are to be uploaded on the eVisa page.

-- What I need to know is where exactly I upload the scanned copy of the two passports. I can upload the old passport under 'Travel Document' with document type selected as 'Passport'. But where does the copy of the new one go? Am I allowed to select the same document type but upload two different documents? i.e, select 'Travel Document', then select 'Passport' as document type, and upload old passport first with description 'old passport'. And then repeat it again, but upload the new passport with description as 'new passport'? Or can I only upload one document for each document type?

Please help!


----------



## ranjith47

Yes you are able to send the Old and New passport under Travel document by giving the appropriate descriptions. it is not an issue.

With regards to your New passport, how did you manage to get it so fast?? They normally would have gone through police verification and might have taken ages for you to get it under Indian processing conditions.! Anyways, I dont know whether you were lucky or the Passport office is pretty efficient in your area, but congrats, so you can look forward on what to do further.


----------



## starwars123

*PCC Singapore*

Hi can anyone tell me the procedure to apply for PCC in singapore? I have just lodged my application today, can i proceed with getting PCC?


----------



## balajism

ranjith47 said:


> Yes you are able to send the Old and New passport under Travel document by giving the appropriate descriptions. it is not an issue.
> 
> With regards to your New passport, how did you manage to get it so fast?? They normally would have gone through police verification and might have taken ages for you to get it under Indian processing conditions.! Anyways, I dont know whether you were lucky or the Passport office is pretty efficient in your area, but congrats, so you can look forward on what to do further.


Thanks ranjith47! I'll upload them both!

I think the system is much faster now that everything is online - at least in my city it is! It took me 10 days from start to finish to get the passport. It was in my hands on the 10th day! I was scared it was going to be the typical Indian bureaucratic experience, but was pleasantly surprised. Went to the PSK on day 1, applied for reissue. Day 4 I had the police verification done, and surprisingly uploaded on the same day itself! Day 9 passport despatched, received day 10. And then I got the PCC on day 11. Most surprising!

:focus: Good luck for all our grants! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

How can i get to know that Am I assigned to a CO..?
will he email me on my email address that I have provided.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## lamiyasubhani

mithu93ku said:


> Hello lamiyasubhani,
> You don't need the point test advice from Vetassess. DIAC will Calculate your claimed points automatically.
> Yes it is important to upload National ID Card.
> Hope this helps.


Thank you Brother. I have some spelling mistake in National ID. So in the https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au , I got an option "Enter details exactly shown in the National Identity Document". There I found, "Types of document" option with National ID, Birth Certificate, Other etc. I selected Birth certificate and wrote the Identification number which is written in the Birth certificate. Is it ok brother?


----------



## manan_1986

Nisha S. said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I read in this forum that most people who have lodged 190 visa application in the last week of June have been assigned a CO, at least most of them. I, too lodged my application at the same time and have not been assigned a CO yet.
> 
> Can anybody share the DIAC phone number where most of you have called for inquiry?
> 
> Many thanks!


Hey Nisha, 
i did my application on 23rd june and got acknowledgement on 27th June but i am also waiting for the CO to be appointed..


----------



## NVsha

HI All 

Can any body tell me , does DIAC customer service pick up call on saturday ??

As i m planing to call today to them .

Please advise


----------



## icriding

manan_1986 said:


> Hey Nisha,
> i did my application on 23rd june and got acknowledgement on 27th June but i am also waiting for the CO to be appointed..


Hello manan,

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.lane:

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## manan_1986

Hey,
Thank You for your quick reply, My agent has asked me to wait for PCC and Medicals till the CO asks me to do it, So all documents except the above mentioned are submitted. This is the reason i am expecting to hear from CO very soon, My 5th week is finishing today so hopefully i should hear soon by next week...

Thank You


----------



## NVsha

Let it go ...I Tried & It is for MOnday to Friday ...
Waitng for Monday now ...


----------



## silji

icriding said:


> Hello manan,
> 
> For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.lane:
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Hi,

I lodged my application 3 days back. Now I am process of submitting supporting docs.
My agent told me to wait for CO to apply for Medical and PCC. My question is PCC and Medical mandatory for every case or it is CO's discretion to decide whether a candidate has to go for PCC and Medical. Please reply


----------



## manan_1986

Its mandatory for everyone to go for PCC and Medical bt i dont know why my agent is asking me to wait till we hear from CO...


----------



## balajism

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> How can i get to know that Am I assigned to a CO..?
> will he email me on my email address that I have provided.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


It takes 8 weeks for your case to be assigned a CO, so I guess you have some time to go? The CO will only contact you if he needs any documents (or if you haven't done your medicals or PCC). If you've frontloaded all docs and done your meds & PCC, you will quite possibly get a straight grant without the CO contacting you. And yes, all communication from the CO will be via email.

The only way to find out if you've been assigned a CO is to call DIAC AFTER 8 weeks or preferably more. There really is no point contacting them before then or if you've frontloaded your meds and PCC. Only thing to do is wait with fingers crossed! Hope this helps.


----------



## TheEndGame

*Whats current turn around time?*

Guys, once you get ss approval, what's turn around time for getting VISA? Provided you have all doc's ready.


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> *mithu*, *mindfreak* and *vijay* who applied on or before last week of June, keep your fingers crossed for next week



Everything is crossed at the moment!


----------



## Deshdeep

It is mandatory and part of process...Hence, it's not at the discretion of CO


----------



## earldro

Hi All,

I completed my medicals on Wednesday (31st July) my "Organize your medicals" link shows an information sheet to print, the information sheet says:
Medical examination: Incomplete
X-Ray: Required
HIV: Referred

I'm guessing all reports have not been uploaded as yet, just the profile on emedicals has been created.

Forum members opinions requested.

Thanks,

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Aparwar

manan_1986 said:


> Its mandatory for everyone to go for PCC and Medical bt i dont know why my agent is asking me to wait till we hear from CO...


Hi Manan,

I would suggest, go for PCC at least, that will take a lot of time. 

A lot of people on this forum have gone for meds before the advise, but it's ok either ways.

Whats your occupation code, I also got ACT SS and applied for visa on 27th June.

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## manan_1986

Hey,
My ANZSCO IS 225412 Medical and Pharmaceutical Sales Rep. and yours???


----------



## ivetka233

I wrote today my agent that why they didnt let me know i had any team or CO. Ant this agent replied me that he will only contact me ab my case if sth req. or if is final outcome. Dont you think guys this is weird?


Some of you come to know even initials of your CO etc.... very weird,, they deal with client like this. Look like i will have to report them to DIAC and MARA....just want to hear your ideas.


----------



## icriding

ivetka233 said:


> I wrote today my agent that why they didnt let me know i had any team or CO. Ant this agent replied me that he will only contact me ab my case if sth req. or if is final outcome. Dont you think guys this is weird?
> 
> 
> Some of you come to know even initials of your CO etc.... very weird,, they deal with client like this. Look like i will have to report them to DIAC and MARA....just want to hear your ideas.


*
"Ant this agent replied me that he will only contact me ab my case if sth req. or if is final outcome. Dont you think guys this is weird?" **No, Not at all*

What do you hope to achieve by getting to know and contacting your case officer?

A case officer can only process your application further, if you are next in queue, if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.

*Have Patience!* 

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

*Icriding*


----------



## Colombo

balajism said:


> It takes 8 weeks for your case to be assigned a CO, so I guess you have some time to go? The CO will only contact you if he needs any documents (or if you haven't done your medicals or PCC). If you've frontloaded all docs and done your meds & PCC, you will quite possibly get a straight grant without the CO contacting you. And yes, all communication from the CO will be via email.
> 
> The only way to find out if you've been assigned a CO is to call DIAC AFTER 8 weeks or preferably more. There really is no point contacting them before then or if you've frontloaded your meds and PCC. Only thing to do is wait with fingers crossed! Hope this helps.


Thanks Balaji Swami,

That was indeed helpful info.
Keep in contact..

Cheers 

XXX


----------



## ivetka233

lane:


icriding said:


> *
> "Ant this agent replied me that he will only contact me ab my case if sth req. or if is final outcome. Dont you think guys this is weird?" **No, Not at all*
> 
> What do you hope to achieve by getting to know and contacting your case officer?
> 
> A case officer can only process your application further, if you are next in queue, if you have provided all required documents, and meet the Health and Character Requirements.
> 
> *Have Patience!*
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> *Icriding*





Thank you ICERIDING, but from my view, dont you think that immigration agent has duty of care to let me know ab CO has been allocated or i got a team, instead of just take a fee and than keep me waiting till nowhere. 


It is no need to know that you have CO etc, but it make you wonder if everything is ok, this way i cant even come to know if my medical are ok , been cleared, nth...as all file produced my migratium agent.


----------



## icriding

ivetka233 said:


> lane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ICERIDING, but from my view, dont you think that immigration agent has duty of care to let me know ab CO has been allocated or i got a team, instead of just take a fee and than keep me waiting till nowhere.
> 
> 
> It is no need to know that you have CO etc, but it make you wonder if everything is ok, this way i cant even come to know if my medical are ok , been cleared, nth...as all file produced my migratium agent.


To the best of my knowledge, a migration agent or case officer will *only *contact you, if you are required to take *action *on an outstanding issue or provide *further *information.

You case officer will contact you with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information, *only if required.

*Understandably, the wait is excruciating but worrying needlessly is not going to be helpful either. 

If you have provided all *required *documents, and meet the English, Health and Character Requirements, you *will *be granted a visa within processing time frames, if not sooner. 

If you are still unsatisfied, you are free to *terminate *the services of your migration agent or complain about them to the DIAC, but be prepared to experience *processing delays *while your requests are considered.

Once gain, Have Patience!   

*Icriding*


----------



## lamiyasubhani

What documents should I upload for 190 visa? What should be the format (scan copy of originals or scan copy of notarized photocopy)? Please response.


----------



## anianitha

lamiyasubhani said:


> What documents should I upload for 190 visa? What should be the format (scan copy of originals or scan copy of notarized photocopy)? Please response.


If you are uploading original scanned copies then no need to notarize.If you are uploading xerox copies then they had to be notarized with attestation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## icriding

lamiyasubhani said:


> What documents should I upload for 190 visa? What should be the format (scan copy of originals or scan copy of notarized photocopy)? Please response.


*
Hello lamiyasubhani,*

Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.

You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.

More info here: 190-Applicant-Checklist

*http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skills...-checklist.pdf*

You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.

You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.

The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year

*Here is a Recommended List of documents*

1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
5. India PCC
6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
7. University Graduation Certificates and Degree Transcripts specifying the entire period of study included in your points claim
8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application.

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## TheEndGame

icriding said:


> *
> Hello lamiyasubhani,*
> 
> Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.
> 
> You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.
> 
> More info here: 190-Applicant-Checklist
> 
> *http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skills...-checklist.pdf*
> 
> You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.
> 
> You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.
> 
> The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year
> 
> *Here is a Recommended List of documents*
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> 3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
> 4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
> 5. India PCC
> 6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
> 7. University Graduation Certificates and Degree Transcripts specifying the entire period of study included in your points claim
> 8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
> 9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.
> 
> Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.
> 
> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding *


this was very informative...


----------



## ivetka233

thank you, but what in case of situation CO ask documents and i come to know this by call to DIAC and my migratium agent will req. this from me in couple weeks time?

How can i know that day CO ask for docs is same day Migration agent ask from me?


----------



## icriding

ivetka233 said:


> thank you, but what in case of situation CO ask documents and i come to know this by call to DIAC and my migratium agent will req. this from me in couple weeks time?
> 
> How can i know that day CO ask for docs is same day Migration agent ask from me?


I cannot comment on the efficiency of your migration agent in relaying information conveyed by the DIAC.

But you should have looked into their reputation before engaging their services.

Unfortunately, dodgy migration operators are *not *a rare occurrence. 

If you are unsatisfied, you are free to terminate the services of your migration agent or complain about them to the DIAC, but be prepared to experience processing delays while your requests are considered.

*Icrdiing*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

TheEndGame said:


> Guys, once you get ss approval, what's turn around time for getting VISA? Provided you have all doc's ready.


which visa subclass?

For 190, 7-10 weeks

For 189, upto 6 months or more


----------



## lamiyasubhani

anianitha said:


> If you are uploading original scanned copies then no need to notarize.If you are uploading xerox copies then they had to be notarized with attestation.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the info. As you are successful in getting visa, what did you upload (original or notarized xerox copy)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## akshay1229

*docs upload*

however I am off bit to this thread..

Hi...if anyone could help me...
I have applied for 489-family sponsored visa.
I uploaded all docs pertaining to myself and my partner. i could not find any link to 
upload my sponsor's documents. 

Does anyone have found this?


Help me...thanks in advance.


----------



## anianitha

lamiyasubhani said:


> Thanks for the info. As you are successful in getting visa, what did you upload (original or notarized xerox copy)? Thanks in advance.


Dear lamiyasubhani,

We have uploaded Notarized Photocopies of our documents.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> *mithu*, *mindfreak* and *vijay* who applied on or before last week of June, keep your fingers crossed for next week


hoping for a speedy grant (hopefully next week), missing my gf and all my mates back in Perth. Can't wait...


----------



## lamiyasubhani

Have anyone used/ uploaded Birth Certificate as National Identity Document? I am confused regarding the National Identity Document. Please share your experience.


----------



## mindfreak

lamiyasubhani said:


> Have anyone used/ uploaded Birth Certificate as National Identity Document? I am confused regarding the National Identity Document. Please share your experience.


As long as you upload your Passport identity pages, uploading birth certificate document isn't mandatory (as mentioned in the document checklist for 190)


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> hoping for a speedy grant (hopefully next week), missing my gf and all my mates back in Perth. Can't wait...


Why didn't you make an Onshore application then?


----------



## anianitha

mindfreak said:


> As long as you upload your Passport identity pages, uploading birth certificate document isn't mandatory (as mentioned in the document checklist for 190)


In my case:

Although I have uploaded Passport document,Secondary school certificate my CO have asked for my Date of Birth certificate.As we don't have my Date of birth certificate we have highlighted the date of birth in my secondary school certificate with a highlighter and then uploaded.


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> Why didn't you make an Onshore application then?


That's quite a story in itself. I was on a student visa that I thought was going to expire on 17th March, but to my horror it expired on the 15th lol. 15th was a friday, so i went to the immigration dept in perth on monday (18th), and since at that time i was illegally in Australia (since my visa had expired), they put me on Bridging Visa E to make my stay legal in Aus for a further 2 weeks. 

Being on bridging visa E, I could not apply for any further visas while being in Australia and the only way to get rid of the the BV E status was to return back home, and that's what I did. 

At that time i was on 55 points, and didn't know at that time that I was eligible for SS, which i reaslied on 19th June thanks to this website. As soon as I got back, I applied for the 476 visa on April 16 and I havn't even heard from a CO regarding that yet, there went my 300 hard earned bucks. Oh well...

Applied for SS on 20th June, and it got approved and then 190 visa on 27th. Raring to go back!! Been here over 4 months now, a bit bored now to be honest.

Well atleast I learnt a lesson for being so careless...

True Story!


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> That's quite a story in itself. I was on a student visa that I thought was going to expire on 17th March, but to my horror it expired on the 15th lol. 15th was a friday, so i went to the immigration dept in perth on monday (18th), and since at that time i was illegally in Australia (since my visa had expired), they put me on Bridging Visa E to make my stay legal in Aus for a further 2 weeks.
> 
> Being on bridging visa E, I could not apply for any further visas while being in Australia and the only way to get rid of the the BV E status was to return back home, and that's what I did.
> 
> At that time i was on 55 points, and didn't know at that time that I was eligible for SS, which i reaslied on 19th June thanks to this website. As soon as I got back, I applied for the 476 visa on April 16 and I havn't even heard from a CO regarding that yet, there went my 300 hard earned bucks. Oh well...
> 
> Applied for SS on 20th June, and it got approved and then 190 visa on 27th. Raring to go back!! Been here over 4 months now, a bit bored now to be honest.
> 
> Well atleast I learnt a lesson for being so careless...


Wow, Thanks for the candid reply. People tend to take it easy in Australia.  You will get your visa soon. lane:


----------



## killerbee82

manan_1986 said:


> Hey Nisha,
> i did my application on 23rd june and got acknowledgement on 27th June but i am also waiting for the CO to be appointed..


I applied on 23 June my co still hasn't contacted me but its already allocated because I called diac and they confirmed it was allocated on 25 July so I am sure you have a CO


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

Guys want to share some this good about passport office pune. In earlier posts people have said many bad things about pune passport seva kendra but my experience with them had been extra ordinary.

We are having passport where the address mentioned is of another state in India and when we applied for PCC we heared that it takes approx 1-2 months in Pune but our PCC Came just in a couple of weeks.
Now we found that my wife's passport had some watermark on it and we decided to get her passport reissued so she applied for a new passport yesterday at Pune PSK and to our surprise the new passport got delivered today. Total time taken after submitting the appoication in Pune PSK and receiving the passport was less than 24hrs. Isn't that great. I am really happy with the Passport department if Pune.


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> That's quite a story in itself. I was on a student visa that I thought was going to expire on 17th March, but to my horror it expired on the 15th lol. 15th was a friday, so i went to the immigration dept in perth on monday (18th), and since at that time i was illegally in Australia (since my visa had expired), they put me on Bridging Visa E to make my stay legal in Aus for a further 2 weeks.
> 
> Being on bridging visa E, I could not apply for any further visas while being in Australia and the only way to get rid of the the BV E status was to return back home, and that's what I did.
> 
> At that time i was on 55 points, and didn't know at that time that I was eligible for SS, which i reaslied on 19th June thanks to this website. As soon as I got back, I applied for the 476 visa on April 16 and I havn't even heard from a CO regarding that yet, there went my 300 hard earned bucks. Oh well...
> 
> Applied for SS on 20th June, and it got approved and then 190 visa on 27th. Raring to go back!! Been here over 4 months now, a bit bored now to be honest.
> 
> Well atleast I learnt a lesson for being so careless...
> 
> True Story!


Well you know there are so many Indians in Oz thinking about their PR every single day of their stay there. That's one of the first questions you get when you meet an Indian in Oz. 

I began preparing my PR application only after 5 years in Sydney...I was in a blissful state all through a that time and reality struck only when I realized that I had 6 months left on my 457 Business Visa.

I was forced to leave Sydney , and make an offshore application, because Victoria refused to consider my SS application while I was still in Sydney. 

Luckily they granted me SS within 6 hrs of applying ,when I informed them that I had left Sydney and was now overseas!!! ... I sent them a scan of my Arrival in India Passport Stamp 

Even with 85 points my PR application was a bumpy ride! :ranger::fingerscrossed:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> Well you know there are so many Indians in Oz thinking about their PR every single day of their stay there. That's one of the first questions you get when you meet an Indian in Oz.
> 
> *I couldn't agree any less, that's really what most indians really talk about and its usually the basis of most indian conversations in Australia. When i went to Australia in 2008, i never knew at that stage if I was going to apply for PR, etc. It just so happens i fell in love with the place and the people, and it seemed the right thing to do after spending a fortune on my education.*
> 
> I began preparing my PR application only after 5 years in Sydney...I was in a blissful state all through a that time and reality struck only when I realized that I had 6 months left on my 457 Business Visa.
> 
> I was forced to leave Sydney , and make an offshore application, because Victoria refused to consider my SS application while I was still in Sydney.
> 
> Luckily they granted me SS within 6 hrs of applying ,when I informed them that I had left Sydney and was now overseas!!! ... I sent them a scan of my Arrival in India visa Stamp
> 
> *Real lucky mate, and quite a story for you as well!*
> 
> Even with 85 points my PR application was a bumpy ride!


Oh well, at last you got it mate. I am happy for ya! Once i get my PR, it will lift a huge stress off my shoulders, and I would go back to resume my career. Feel like I'm just wasting a lot of time sitting idle at home with the only productive thing being going to the gym everyday. I get messages from my mates in perth every day asking me when I am coming back, and it sucks that I have been telling them "I am coming back soon" since I have been back in India and it's been 4 months already. And my reply still remains "I am coming soon" haha


----------



## TheEndGame

lamiyasubhani said:


> Have anyone used/ uploaded Birth Certificate as National Identity Document? I am confused regarding the National Identity Document. Please share your experience.


you can use passport


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> *Oh well, at last you got it mate. I am happy for ya! Once i get my PR, it will lift a huge stress off my shoulders, and I would go back to resume my career. Feel like I'm just wasting a lot of time sitting idle at home with the only productive thing being going to the gym everyday. I get messages from my mates in perth every day asking me when I am coming back, and it sucks that I have been telling them "I am coming back soon" since I have been back in India and it's been 4 months already. And my reply still remains "I am coming soon" haha*


I am spending my time learning Swimming, Cooking and Driving.  It is so much cheaper to get these things done in India.

Just passed my driving test 2 days ago. Now need to apply for an international driving license. Will convert to P1/P2 in Melbourne. 

Also getting Dental work done and will head off to get some new clothes soon once the rains subside... Booked flights for 4 Sep on the Air India Dreamliner! lane:lane:lane:


----------



## manan_1986

Got my Case officer Appointed today.. Going for Medical and PCC Soon...

Thanks Guys


----------



## TheEndGame

manan_1986 said:


> Got my Case officer Appointed today.. Going for Medical and PCC Soon...
> 
> Thanks Guys


good luck!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tanvir360

lamiyasubhani said:


> Have anyone used/ uploaded Birth Certificate as National Identity Document? I am confused regarding the National Identity Document. Please share your experience.


Do u hav the National ID (Votar ID) ?
if u hav then scan it (front and back) and upload. U can also upload ur birth certificate, driving licence, marriage certificate etc. as identification document.

Passport is mandatory 2 be uploaded separately.

Ive uploaded all of those............... dont get confused......everything is easy here.......


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> I am spending my time learning Swimming, Cooking and Driving.  It is so much cheaper to get these things done in India.
> 
> Just passed my driving test 2 days ago. Now need to apply for an international driving license. Will convert to P1/P2 in Melbourne.
> 
> Also getting Dental work done and will head off to get some new clothes soon once the rains subside... Booked flights for 4 Sep on the Air India Dreamliner! lane:lane:lane:


haha you're using your time quite efficiently!! I've done all my shopping a
already, especially formal wear since its way cheaper here when compared to aus. Lol i might book thai airways, one way to perth is about Rs. 24000 (not bad at all!)


----------



## ranjith47

Could you check if it is an Indian Passport or some Dark blue booklet!? It could be fake also...
lol... Im just kidding man,, cuz its more than believable this thing you said!


----------



## OZOZOZ

Hi All,
I have lodged my application on 11th July 2013 and waiting for CO email.
I feel from previous posts that almost all June applicants are allocated and now its turn of for July applications.

Hope the coming week/s will bring joy for all of us.


----------



## balajism

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Guys want to share some this good about passport office pune. In earlier posts people have said many bad things about pune passport seva kendra but my experience with them had been extra ordinary.
> 
> We are having passport where the address mentioned is of another state in India and when we applied for PCC we heared that it takes approx 1-2 months in Pune but our PCC Came just in a couple of weeks.
> Now we found that my wife's passport had some watermark on it and we decided to get her passport reissued so she applied for a new passport yesterday at Pune PSK and to our surprise the new passport got delivered today. Total time taken after submitting the appoication in Pune PSK and receiving the passport was less than 24hrs. Isn't that great. I am really happy with the Passport department if Pune.


Exactly my experience here in Chennai! Pleasantly surprised


----------



## mithu93ku

lamiyasubhani said:


> Thank you Brother. I have some spelling mistake in National ID. So in the https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au , I got an option "Enter details exactly shown in the National Identity Document". There I found, "Types of document" option with National ID, Birth Certificate, Other etc. I selected Birth certificate and wrote the Identification number which is written in the Birth certificate. Is it ok brother?


I am not clear about your query.
Keep in mind, You have to upload to e-visa page
- Passport ( Scanned bio pages)
- National ID Card ( If there any spelling mistake please apply for a new one; you will get updated one within one or two working days in Dhaka)
- Birth certificate ( in English)
- Form 80
- You have got others information from Our Great Mate *icriding*

Don't miss the thread Lets update BD applicant Status and Form 80

Hope this helps!


----------



## rimon

Dears,

I ve been assigned a Case officer from team GSM Adelaide, team 7 , do any one the same like me?


----------



## mithu93ku

OZOZOZ said:


> Hi All,
> I have lodged my application on 11th July 2013 and waiting for CO email.
> I feel from previous posts that almost all June applicants are allocated and now its turn of for July applications.
> 
> Hope the coming week/s will bring joy for all of us.


Hope for the best for your application. Please make your signature and update your status there.


----------



## josh.machine

Little bit tensed as got the medicals done for my wife and daughter last saturday. Within 2 days the visa application was updated for daughter with the message saying no more medicals required same as what comes for myself. But my wife is still having the organize ur medicals link even after a week


----------



## Rocky Balboa

manan_1986 said:


> Got my Case officer Appointed today.. Going for Medical and PCC Soon...
> 
> Thanks Guys


CO assigned on SATURDAY?? thats weird..:confused2:


----------



## manan_1986

My agent might have got the email yesterday bt he forwarded the email today..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ok Now i get it..Then grant is round the corner for you mate


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> Oh well, at last you got it mate. I am happy for ya! Once i get my PR, it will lift a huge stress off my shoulders, and I would go back to resume my career. Feel like I'm just wasting a lot of time sitting idle at home with the only productive thing being *going to the gym everyday*. I get messages from my mates in perth every day asking me when I am coming back, and it sucks that I have been telling them "I am coming back soon" since I have been back in India and it's been 4 months already. And my reply still remains "I am coming soon" haha


I am planning to join the gym after i get the GRANT..right now i do not have time to keep my eyes off the PC, checking impatiently eVisa webpage over and over.

BTW, looking at my body, should i really worry about going to gym?:boxing:


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

ranjith47 said:


> Could you check if it is an Indian Passport or some Dark blue booklet!? It could be fake also...
> lol... Im just kidding man,, cuz its more than believable this thing you said!


Buddy dont say like this. You will give me attack


----------



## Vijay24

Balboa should open a gym and train others


----------



## mindfreak

Balboa should start a bodybuilding thread on here


----------



## Aparwar

manan_1986 said:


> Hey,
> My ANZSCO IS 225412 Medical and Pharmaceutical Sales Rep. and yours???


Mine is 149211- call center manager.


----------



## chargoesabroad

icriding said:


> *
> Hello chargoesabroad,*
> 
> When you go for your Health Examination, please carry along all relevant Medical reports confirming your sons ADHD.
> 
> At the time of physical examination, your Panel doctor will take a look at the reports and may take an on the spot decision if your son meets the Health Requirement for entry into Australia.
> 
> You are more likely to be referred to a specialist by the Panel Doctor for an independent opinion.
> 
> The specialist will be required to securely submit his/her findings directly to the Panel Doctor either electronically or via a sealed envelope.
> 
> Your Panel doctor will then decide if your son meets the Health Requirement for entry into Australia.
> 
> Your Panel doctor will also securely submit his/her findings to the Health Operations Center in Australia, where it may get refereed to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further scrutiny.
> 
> If the results your Health Examinations are referred to the Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system.
> 
> *More info on the Health Requirement :*
> 
> Overview of the Health Requirement
> 
> To meet the health requirement you must be free from a disease or condition that is:
> 
> considered to be a threat to public health or a danger to the Australian community
> likely to result in significant health care and community service costs to the Australian community
> likely to require health care and community services that would prejudice the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to those services in short supply.
> 
> ‘Prejudice to access’ refers to circumstances where the visa applicant’s condition is likely to limit access of Australian citizens or permanent residents to health care and community services that are in short supply.
> 
> In some circumstances to meet the health requirement you may be asked to sign a Health Undertaking by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). For example, if you are assessed as having a condition or disease that requires a follow up medical examination after arriving in Australia you will need to sign a Health Undertaking before being considered to have met the health requirement.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thank you. We had our meds done today, the doctor uploaded a scanned copy of my sons diagnosis report and he said he hopes that's sufficient for them. Hopefully it will be as I'm sure many kids with disabilities are approved so long as their needs do not pose a drain on Australian health costs. Fingers crossed. Not lodged visa yet, getting all paperwork lined up first, so I can submit and apply all at the same time. 

Another question, scanning the documents, should I attach certified scanned copies or just the originals without certifying. I just think it seems like a loop hole in the system if they let you scan originals as this is as bad as sending uncertified copies in the post. Seems weird that they wouldn't expect certified documents even when scanned, as scanned documents are technically copies, and at least if they are certified they can verify their validity with the certifier.


----------



## tanvir360

*regarding employment assessment....*

Dear mates,

I ve Statement of Service/Reference Letters but i dont hav any Employment Payslip as my orthodox employer doesnt supply anyone payslip/salary voucher (without request), Tax certificate or group Tax, superannuation records etc.however, salary is given always by cash. I did request last time during my skill assessment period for salary voucher and accounts department gave me computer printed (6 months period )vouchers for 2012 and finally i submitted those to Vetassess. Afterwards they didnt inquire my employer that time. 

Is it really mandatory to show payslip/salary voucher/tax cert. or return for the whole claimed employment years when employment assessment begin after elodge? If ill show any letter from the CEO/MD giving the statement that they dont give any slip/voucher unless it is requested..........
then wat will happen???

In addition, Im having 6 years history of individual tax returns, whereas, my claimed employment history is 8 years......can i show those if tax question would arise...?

can u/anyone gimme suggestions regarding this issue........??? its really urgent for me now to be ready for this bitter investigation .....:behindsofa:


----------



## ivetka233

any grants or CO guys?


----------



## OZOZOZ

mithu93ku said:


> Hope for the best for your application. Please make your signature and update your status there.


Thank you, wish you too same .
I tick to the option show signatures but not done. anyways. will update you all everytime


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello folks,
How can I understand My medicals are cleared by DIAC?

I have completed my medicals July 27, 2013.
My "organise your health" link is showing as tests completed after my clinic uploaded it July 28, 2013.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

When you open the file and print referral letter under "organize your health links" the status shows , the results have been submitted to DIAC. It means they are already sent to DIAC. Check with your CO for clearance..if everything is Ok or do you need to go for further tests..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> Balboa should start a bodybuilding thread on here


but i am more into:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ivetka233 said:


> any grants or CO guys?


not on SUNDAYS..they are probably on a picnic


----------



## Rocky Balboa

chargoesabroad said:


> Thank you. We had our meds done today, the doctor uploaded a scanned copy of my sons diagnosis report and he said he hopes that's sufficient for them. Hopefully it will be as I'm sure many kids with disabilities are approved so long as their needs do not pose a drain on Australian health costs. Fingers crossed. Not lodged visa yet, getting all paperwork lined up first, so I can submit and apply all at the same time.
> 
> Another question, scanning the documents, should I attach certified scanned copies or just the originals without certifying. I just think it seems like a loop hole in the system if they let you scan originals as this is as bad as sending uncertified copies in the post. Seems weird that they wouldn't expect certified documents even when scanned, as scanned documents are technically copies, and at least if they are certified they can verify their validity with the certifier.


color scanned copies without certification are what we have uploaded, no single CO's ever complained so far


----------



## icriding

chargoesabroad said:


> Thank you. We had our meds done today, the doctor uploaded a scanned copy of my sons diagnosis report and he said he hopes that's sufficient for them. Hopefully it will be as I'm sure many kids with disabilities are approved so long as their needs do not pose a drain on Australian health costs. Fingers crossed. Not lodged visa yet, getting all paperwork lined up first, so I can submit and apply all at the same time.
> 
> Another question, scanning the documents, should I attach certified scanned copies or just the originals without certifying. I just think it seems like a loop hole in the system if they let you scan originals as this is as bad as sending uncertified copies in the post. Seems weird that they wouldn't expect certified documents even when scanned, as scanned documents are technically copies, and at least if they are certified they can verify their validity with the certifier.


*Hello chargoesabroad,*

*More info below*

A Panel doctor/Independent medical specialist/ Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) usually determines if an applicant will be a burden on Australian resources.

An applicant can have their application rejected if the cost of any potential treatment they may need exceeds AU$21,000 over five years.The AU$21,000 threshold is intended to determine whether an applicant will be a burden on Australian resources, or whether they could prevent an Australian citizen from receiving potentially lifesaving treatment or transplants.

*Regarding the submission of documents:*

In general, colour scans of an original document are not required to be certified. 

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## ivetka233

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Buddy dont say like this. You will give me attack




You should get grant soon, what points you claim for?


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

ivetka233 said:


> You should get grant soon, what points you claim for?


I have claimed 65 points with 5 points of partner. We are into 13th week after lodging our application, 9th week after CO allocation and 5th week after sending all documents.

Thanks,
Abhishek


----------



## divyap

What medicals to take after lodging visa and before CO allocation? 
Is there any specific name for the same? 
No health details available in my application yet.. No CO too... 

I mean, I would like to front load the medicals, how to do that? What test to take? Please guide me


----------



## ivetka233

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> I have claimed 65 points with 5 points of partner. We are into 13th week after lodging our application, 9th week after CO allocation and 5th week after sending all documents.
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhishek


you are same as me, today started my 10th week, but i been allocated CO only last Thursday.Same situation as you, claimbing 5 points partner points. 


Can i ask if CO ask sth from you 2 till now? What exactly did you sent for partner points? We did only basic ( our eislts, skill assesments), nt more as evidence of proff of our relationship or sth like this. Our agent told us we will maybe do not need that. 

How is that with you? And what team y are?


----------



## killerbee82

divyap said:


> What medicals to take after lodging visa and before CO allocation?
> Is there any specific name for the same?
> No health details available in my application yet.. No CO too...
> 
> I mean, I would like to front load the medicals, how to do that? What test to take? Please guide me


There should be a link "organize your health" below the list of documents recommended to upload 

This will appear after you have paid your visa fees

After you click the link it will ask you questions of any previous/existing health conditions 

Answer Those questions and then print the letter out make an appointment with your panel doctor clinic in your area and do the meds


----------



## icriding

divyap said:


> What medicals to take after lodging visa and before CO allocation?
> Is there any specific name for the same?
> No health details available in my application yet.. No CO too...
> 
> I mean, I would like to front load the medicals, how to do that? What test to take? Please guide me



*Hello divyap,*

Once you complete your 190 Visa application, you will find a link to Print the "Organize your medicals" letter and undertake the health check.

You can undertake your medicals after printing the letter and organizing a health examination at the recommended Panel Clinic.

*More info here: *Arranging a Health Examination

Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application.

Icriding
*


----------



## snehaaus

ivetka233 said:


> you are same as me, today started my 10th week, but i been allocated CO only last Thursday.Same situation as you, claimbing 5 points partner points.
> 
> 
> Can i ask if CO ask sth from you 2 till now? What exactly did you sent for partner points? We did only basic ( our eislts, skill assesments), nt more as evidence of proff of our relationship or sth like this. Our agent told us we will maybe do not need that.
> 
> How is that with you? And what team y are?


Guys,

You shudnt worry at all..
If all your docs are clear u neednt worry the least.. enjoy the wait..  cos once u get the visa you should start the preparations for the next step.. 

Good Luck


----------



## snehaaus

josh.machine said:


> Little bit tensed as got the medicals done for my wife and daughter last saturday. Within 2 days the visa application was updated for daughter with the message saying no more medicals required same as what comes for myself. But my wife is still having the organize ur medicals link even after a week


Call up your CO or drop a note stating the same and asking if teh meds were received.
He will guide you further if any action is needed.

Good Luck!


----------



## Sanje

Hi All,

i am going to do a medical test and hopeto bring following things. Please confirm these item


1) an eMedical referral letter,
2). valid passport
3). form 26 - filled with part A
4). from 160 - Filled with part A

thanks .


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

ivetka233 said:


> you are same as me, today started my 10th week, but i been allocated CO only last Thursday.Same situation as you, claimbing 5 points partner points.
> 
> 
> Can i ask if CO ask sth from you 2 till now? What exactly did you sent for partner points? We did only basic ( our eislts, skill assesments), nt more as evidence of proff of our relationship or sth like this. Our agent told us we will maybe do not need that.
> 
> How is that with you? And what team y are?


I am with brisbane team 34 L. Ahe asked for continuety of relationship. Ielts, acs, proof of employment, almost everything as same as the primary. Hope this helps


----------



## ivetka233

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> I am with brisbane team 34 L. Ahe asked for continuety of relationship. Ielts, acs, proof of employment, almost everything as same as the primary. Hope this helps



What exactly did you provided? And how long after allocated did asked you this you this docs to provide?


----------



## tanvir360

*regarding employment assessment....*



icriding said:


> *Hello divyap,*
> 
> Once you complete your 190 Visa application, you will find a link to Print the "Organize your medicals" letter and undertake the health check.
> 
> You can undertake your medicals after printing the letter and organizing a health examination at the recommended Panel Clinic.
> 
> *More info here: *Arranging a Health Examination
> 
> Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding
> *


Dear icriding,

I ve Statement of Service/Reference Letters but i dont hav any Employment Payslip as my orthodox employer doesnt supply anyone payslip/salary voucher (without request), Tax certificate or group Tax, superannuation records etc.however, salary is given always by cash. I did request last time during my skill assessment period for salary voucher and accounts department gave me computer printed (6 months period )vouchers for 2012 and finally i submitted those to Vetassess. Afterwards they didnt inquire my employer that time. 

Is it really mandatory to show payslip/salary voucher/tax cert. or return for the whole claimed employment years when employment assessment begin after elodge? If ill show any letter from the CEO/MD giving the statement that they dont give any slip/voucher unless it is requested..........
then wat will happen???

In addition, Im having 6 years history of individual tax returns, whereas, my claimed employment history is 8 years......can i show those if tax question would arise...?

can u/anyone plz gimme suggestions regarding this issue........??? its really urgent for me now to be ready for this bitter investigation .....:behindsofa:


----------



## josh.machine

snehaaus said:


> Call up your CO or drop a note stating the same and asking if teh meds were received.
> He will guide you further if any action is needed.
> 
> Good Luck!


I have filed on 8th July so i dont think i have a CO yet.


----------



## The Marine

Hello Everyone, is form 80 mandatory? do I need to upload it up front or shall I wait till I've a CO and ask me to upload it?


----------



## tanvir360

The Marine said:


> Hello Everyone, is form 80 mandatory? do I need to upload it up front or shall I wait till I've a CO and ask me to upload it?


Though, scan of form 80 with signature is time consuming but as far my knowledge its quite mandatory for everyone 2 upload for all applicants (principal,spouse,children..).

Some people uploads it after asking from CO some does it earlier.

Ive uploaded it already but still w8ing for CO.......:ranger:

Best wishes....


----------



## 0z_dream

Hi,
I want to know from people who got their ACS result before new rule and all their exp are calculated and then applied for nsw with this and got invitation from nsw without any issues to exp. The reason why I'm asking is that one person on another thread mentioned that his nsw reduced his 4 yrs exp according to new rule even though his ACS result got on march. 2013 .


----------



## icriding

tanvir360 said:


> Dear icriding,
> 
> I ve Statement of Service/Reference Letters but i dont hav any Employment Payslip as my orthodox employer doesnt supply anyone payslip/salary voucher (without request), Tax certificate or group Tax, superannuation records etc.however, salary is given always by cash. I did request last time during my skill assessment period for salary voucher and accounts department gave me computer printed (6 months period )vouchers for 2012 and finally i submitted those to Vetassess. Afterwards they didnt inquire my employer that time.
> 
> Is it really mandatory to show payslip/salary voucher/tax cert. or return for the whole claimed employment years when employment assessment begin after elodge? If ill show any letter from the CEO/MD giving the statement that they dont give any slip/voucher unless it is requested..........
> then wat will happen???
> 
> In addition, Im having 6 years history of individual tax returns, whereas, my claimed employment history is 8 years......can i show those if tax question would arise...?
> 
> can u/anyone plz gimme suggestions regarding this issue........??? its really urgent for me now to be ready for this bitter investigation .....:behindsofa:


*Hello tanvir360,*

*You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*

It is important to submit "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" with *full contact details *(E-mail, phone, address) of your employer on an official letterhead and Employment Payslip History *as evidence for all periods of employment specified in your claim for points.
*
To the best of my knowledge, case officers usually call or email employers/HR-Department to verify employment claims.
*
Also make sure that your Statement of Service/Reference Letter, mentions the following:*

1. The position held with a description of the five main duties you undertook.
2. The exact period of employment.
3. The required working hours per week.
4. The salary earned.
5. Whether the employment was full-time or part-time.
5. Whether that employment was permanent or temporary.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## divyap

killerbee82 said:


> There should be a link "organize your health" below the list of documents recommended to upload
> 
> This will appear after you have paid your visa fees
> 
> After you click the link it will ask you questions of any previous/existing health conditions
> 
> Answer Those questions and then print the letter out make an appointment with your panel doctor clinic in your area and do the meds


There's no such link for me :-(
Anything wrong? 
I paid fee yesterday. In the process of uploading other docs. Will it take time.. ?

I might have to travel to a remote place for 2 weeks starting Wednesday.. Thats why thought of finishing the medicals. :-( :-(


----------



## icriding

divyap said:


> There's no such link for me :-(
> Anything wrong?
> I paid fee yesterday. In the process of uploading other docs. Will it take time.. ?
> 
> I might have to travel to a remote place for 2 weeks starting Wednesday.. Thats why thought of finishing the medicals. :-( :-(


*Hello divyap,*

It appears that you have run into the same problem encountered by mithu93ku.

To the best of my knowledge, you need a referral letter to organize your medicals.Not sure if you can organize your medicals using your TRN. 

You may need to wait for your case officer to formally request for your medicals 
*
Icriding*


----------



## divyap

icriding said:


> Hello divyap,
> 
> It appears that you have run into the same problem encountered by mithu93ku.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, you need a referral letter to organize your medicals.Not sure if you can organize your medicals using your TRN.
> 
> You may need to wait for your case officer to formally request for your medicals
> 
> Icriding


Just now got info from my friend.. The link wont appear if we fill the HAP id during the application filing process.. But I don't know if this is true.. CO will assess that HAP id and then advice us itseems. 

Im not sure but if it's true, I wish I didnot fill HAP id then. :-(


----------



## balajism

divyap said:


> There's no such link for me :-(
> Anything wrong?
> I paid fee yesterday. In the process of uploading other docs. Will it take time.. ?
> 
> I might have to travel to a remote place for 2 weeks starting Wednesday.. Thats why thought of finishing the medicals. :-( :-(


Hey divya,

I'm pretty sure it takes time for that link to appear - at least it did in my case. Just wait and see, it should clear up by tonight and the link should appear. You can then print the referral letter and make an appointment at Apollo.

Also, log out and then back in to check. If you just keep refreshing the page, changes don't show up. Anyway, just my two cents. Good luck! (to all of us lol) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## divyap

balajism said:


> Hey divya,
> 
> I'm pretty sure it takes time for that link to appear - at least it did in my case. Just wait and see, it should clear up by tonight and the link should appear. You can then print the referral letter and make an appointment at Apollo.
> 
> Also, log out and then back in to check. If you just keep refreshing the page, changes don't show up. Anyway, just my two cents. Good luck! (to all of us lol) :fingerscrossed:


Cool.. Thats great to know.. Thanks..


----------



## divyap

icriding said:


> Hello divyap,
> 
> It appears that you have run into the same problem encountered by mithu93ku.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, you need a referral letter to organize your medicals.Not sure if you can organize your medicals using your TRN.
> 
> You may need to wait for your case officer to formally request for your medicals
> 
> Icriding


Thanks for helping..


----------



## balajism

divyap said:


> Just now got info from my friend.. The link wont appear if we fill the HAP id during the application filing process.. But I don't know if this is true.. CO will assess that HAP id and then advice us itseems.
> 
> Im not sure but if it's true, I wish I didnot fill HAP id then. :-(


Just to be sure - what do you mean you filled a HAP id during the application process? How did you get this id?


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

ivetka233 said:


> What exactly did you provided? And how long after allocated did asked you this you this docs to provide?


Continuety of relationship:
1. Investment statement with my wife as nominee.
2. Rent agreement with both of our name
3. Letter from society that we are staying in mentioned place together.
4. Marriage certificate.

Employment :
1. Bank statement
2. Salary slips
3. Offer, appointment, promotion, resignation, relieving letters.
4. Reference letter which was provided for acs.
5. Acs
6. IELTS score card.

Hope this helps you. Our application is by a MARA agent.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## 0z_dream

Hi,
I want to know from people who got their ACS result before new rule and all their exp are calculated and then applied for nsw with this and got invitation from nsw without any issues to exp. The reason why I'm asking is that one person on another thread mentioned that his nsw reduced his 4 yrs exp according to new rule even though his ACS result got on march. 2013 .


----------



## divyap

balajism said:


> Just to be sure - what do you mean you filled a HAP id during the application process? How did you get this id?


I have 457 Visa and did undergo medicals 3 months back. 

Before paying the fees, the first page of the application would ask for "previous medicals within 12 months" and existing visa information. 

There it would prompt for an optional field called hap id... Thats it.. 

Remember this?


----------



## rimon

rimon said:


> Dears,
> 
> I ve been assigned a Case officer from team GSM Adelaide, team 7 , do any one the same like me?


*Any one like me so that we can share situations and compare them?*


----------



## balajism

divyap said:


> I have 457 Visa and did undergo medicals 3 months back.
> 
> Before paying the fees, the first page of the application would ask for "previous medicals within 12 months" and existing visa information.
> 
> There it would prompt for an optional field called hap id... Thats it..
> 
> Remember this?


Oh ok..that makes it clearer..and changes things! You're going to have to wait for your CO to assess the existing results, and ask you to do any more tests if necessary. Fingers crossed it happens soon! More advice on this page Assessment of Health Examination Results

From that page:
_Can I re-use my health clearance?

You may be able to re-use the health examination reports or health clearance you used for your current visa to show that you meet the health requirement for a new visa application.

When you apply for a visa, you should be asked whether you have completed health examinations in the last 12 months. Please make sure that you provide this information to us, including your health identifier, such as a HAP ID, HRI or TRN.

Your case officer will then consider whether you can re-use your previous health clearance, and advise whether any new health examinations are required.

If you have completed health examinations recently, we recommend waiting for advice from your case officer before undertaking new examinations to ensure you do not undertake additional health examinations unnecessarily._

Wait for the CO  Good luck!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Sanje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i am going to do a medical test and hopeto bring following things. Please confirm these item
> 
> 
> 1) an eMedical referral letter,
> 2). valid passport
> 3). form 26 - filled with part A
> 4). from 160 - Filled with part A
> 
> thanks .


5. Three passport sized photos
6. Water bottle (to drink lot of water for collecting urine sample without difficulty,)


----------



## divyap

balajism said:


> Hey divya,
> 
> I'm pretty sure it takes time for that link to appear - at least it did in my case. Just wait and see, it should clear up by tonight and the link should appear. You can then print the referral letter and make an appointment at Apollo.
> 
> Also, log out and then back in to check. If you just keep refreshing the page, changes don't show up. Anyway, just my two cents. Good luck! (to all of us lol) :fingerscrossed:


How long it took to appear in your application? Plz let me know


----------



## balajism

divyap said:


> How long it took to appear in your application? Plz let me know


Took about a day and a half for me.. 
Although as I've mentioned before - your case is different. See my reply above!


----------



## ivetka233

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Continuety of relationship:
> 1. Investment statement with my wife as nominee.
> 2. Rent agreement with both of our name
> 3. Letter from society that we are staying in mentioned place together.
> 4. Marriage certificate.
> 
> Employment :
> 1. Bank statement
> 2. Salary slips
> 3. Offer, appointment, promotion, resignation, relieving letters.
> 4. Reference letter which was provided for acs.
> 5. Acs
> 6. IELTS score card.
> 
> Hope this helps you. Our application is by a MARA agent.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhishek




Yes it helped,, but how long after you got CO she asked this documents? In how many days?


----------



## Colombo

josh.machine said:


> I have filed on 8th July so i dont think i have a CO yet.



Dear Josh, 

I think both of us are kind of same as we have submitted the application in same era.
hope we have to wait at-least another three weeks for CO allocation.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## sendshaz

icriding said:


> Anytime now :fingerscrossed: You looking at flights already?


Congrats for your grant
One query???Have you done your pcc n medicals before you lodge your visa???


----------



## JP Mosa

balajism said:


> Just to be sure - what do you mean you filled a HAP id during the application process? How did you get this id?


HAP ID is an unique ID given for medicals by DIAC


----------



## The Shobra

Hi All,
I will start my 190 visa application after I got the invitation , please do I need to fill and scan the Form 80 .
Please advise
Thanks


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

ivetka233 said:


> Yes it helped,, but how long after you got CO she asked this documents? In how many days?


CO asked for documents on 11th of June. I do not know if she was allocated to me prior to that or not as this was the first mail from her.

Thanks

Abhishek


----------



## JP Mosa

The Shobra said:


> Hi All,
> I will start my 190 visa application after I got the invitation , please do I need to fill and scan the Form 80 .
> Please advise
> Thanks


Its better to fill it and front load Form 80....instead of waiting for CO to ask you that........which actuallly delays process..............there are certain cases where CO never asked Form 80 ........


----------



## ivetka233

thank you varma, keep me updated of your grant


----------



## mithu93ku

The Shobra said:


> Hi All,
> I will start my 190 visa application after I got the invitation , please do I need to fill and scan the Form 80 .
> Please advise
> Thanks


Hello The Shobra,

Follow the thread Form 80. . You will get lot of info in this regard.


----------



## OZOZOZ

Dear All,

During lodgement of application , there was question that" Have you travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa"? 

I ticked NO. 

But I have applied for a visa which later on refused on points based error. What should I need to do now? Please advice.


----------



## JP Mosa

OZOZOZ said:


> Dear All,
> 
> During lodgement of application , there was question that" Have you travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa"?
> 
> I ticked NO.
> 
> But I have applied for a visa which later on refused on points based error. What should I need to do now? Please advice.



Intimate DIAC through e-mail..........and your CO.........ONCE ASSIGNED..........Write the detailed explanation regarding visa refusal in Form 80 at extra space provided.....


----------



## OZOZOZ

JP Mosa said:


> Intimate DIAC through e-mail..........and your CO.........ONCE ASSIGNED..........Write the detailed explanation regarding visa refusal in Form 80 at extra space provided.....


Thank you so much mate, Many thanks.

I have detailed everything in form 80 about my refusal earlier. Also I have provided my TRN and file number of previous application for detailed references.
But I will send this once assigned to a case officer. 
Appreciate your advice with due regards,

Jason


----------



## naree

Folks
If we don't hear anything from co within 5 weeks of time, that means they have received all the required documentation and cleared the quality check and can expect grant with in next 2 weeks?


----------



## ranjith47

No naree, unless the CO has contacted you or you have received your grant , waiting for more than 5 weeks means nothing! Try calling DIAC to clarify where you are in your visa application process.


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

Hi anyone received invitation today 5 August 2013 under 60 points?? As an accountant plz update thansk


----------



## Ani.pepe

Hello Seniors, Please advice when I upload documents for 190 visa can i use black and white scanned documents of my spouse's education or all documents need to be in colour?


----------



## mithu93ku

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello Seniors, Please advice when I upload documents for 190 visa can i use black and white scanned documents of my spouse's education or all documents need to be in colour?


Colour scanned is suggested and mandatory.


----------



## divyap

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello Seniors, Please advice when I upload documents for 190 visa can i use black and white scanned documents of my spouse's education or all documents need to be in colour?


Will it be possible for you to get attestation/notarization on the same? I suggest you do this..


----------



## TheEndGame

*Marriage Certificate*

Guys,

Since you all have already applied for VISA and now waiting for CO/ and some of you might have even got visa, hence you are in best position to answer my query.

I'll be applying for VISA very soon, but I dont have marriage certificate, which leaves me in fix. should i go home town and get certificate or even affidavit will serve the purpose.

Please let me know if any of you have used affidavit and got the visa.

Cheers


----------



## mithu93ku

TheEndGame said:


> Guys,
> 
> Since you all have already applied for VISA and now waiting for CO/ and some of you might have even got visa, hence you are in best position to answer my query.
> 
> I'll be applying for VISA very soon, but I dont have marriage certificate, which leaves me in fix. should i go home town and get certificate or even affidavit will serve the purpose.
> 
> Please let me know if any of you have used affidavit and got the visa.
> 
> Cheers


To the best of my knowledge, you must collect a marriage certificate even though you have affidavit.
Goodluck


----------



## TheEndGame

*Marriage Certificate*

Guys,

Since you all have already applied for VISA and now waiting for CO/ and some of you might have even got visa, hence you are in best position to answer my query.

I'll be applying for VISA very soon, but I dont have marriage certificate, which leaves me in fix. should i go home town and get certificate or even affidavit will serve the purpose.

Please let me know if any of you have used affidavit and got the visa.

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello Seniors, Please advice when I upload documents for 190 visa can i use black and white scanned documents of my spouse's education or all documents need to be in colour?


scanned color copies accepted by DIAC with out notarization....

Black & white docs are required to be notarized.


----------



## rahul897

Deepalohiankhas said:


> Hi anyone received invitation today 5 August 2013 under 60 points?? As an accountant plz update thansk


hi,did u receive the invitation


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

rahul897 said:


> hi,did u receive the invitation


No still wating thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

JP Mosa said:


> scanned color copies accepted by DIAC with out notarization....
> 
> Black & white docs are required to be notarized.


After notarization , colour scanned needed.


----------



## JP Mosa

mithu93ku said:


> After notarization , colour scanned needed.


color scanned or notarized black & white....


----------



## mindfreak

good luck for grants this week! *fingers crossed*


----------



## ArunaP

Hey Guys,

We plan on migrating to Australia.We still are in the skill assessment process( since a month). How long did it take you guys to assess skills and begin the process of applying for the visa.

Thanks


----------



## divyap

Pals, any idea on Max file size that can be uploaded? 

For 3 years(36 payslips) and after notary and then scanning, it would be something like 36 * 0.5mb = 18 mb.. 

Is this normal? Or am I dumb? 
Maybe low resolution scan can make it 36 * 0.4mb = 15 mb.. 

....cntd. and so on..  

How did you all solve this problem pals? 
Share wt u did, im eagerly waiting for your replies.. 

Cheers..


----------



## JP Mosa

divyap said:


> Pals, any idea on Max file size that can be uploaded?
> 
> For 3 years(36 payslips) and after notary and then scanning, it would be something like 36 * 0.5mb = 18 mb..
> 
> Is this normal? Or am I dumb?
> Maybe low resolution scan can make it 36 * 0.4mb = 15 mb..
> 
> ....cntd. and so on..
> 
> How did you all solve this problem pals?
> Share wt u did, im eagerly waiting for your replies..
> 
> Cheers..



I faced same problem......I just split them into different files and uploaded....but gave same description with numbers


----------



## JP Mosa

ArunaP said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> We plan on migrating to Australia.We still are in the skill assessment process( since a month). How long did it take you guys to assess skills and begin the process of applying for the visa.
> 
> Thanks


which assessment body you applied.........It took 3 months(15weeks) for me to get my skills assessed in EA


----------



## divyap

JP Mosa said:


> I faced same problem......I just split them into different files and uploaded....but gave same description with numbers


Cool thanks....


----------



## sendshaz

Hi folks,
If we claim points for 8 years then we have to submit 8 years pay slips ??If different companies then what??pls advice??


----------



## Mashtor

How many months usually needed after lodging for 190 visa for an offshore applicant?


----------



## asherasher

Good luck everyone for the Grant!!


----------



## divyap

Mashtor said:


> How many months usually needed after lodging for 190 visa for an offshore applicant?


Oh no. Here too I donot want to hear that the onshore and offshore diff.. Or does it matter indeed??


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

Hi anyone received invitation today 5 August 2013 under 60 points?? As an accountant plz update and is their any specific time for an invitation or any time in da day??thansk wating for answer thanks


----------



## Mashtor

divyap said:


> Oh no. Here too I donot want to hear that the onshore and offshore diff.. Or does it matter indeed??


Offshore police verification needs more time than onshore....I am not sure though..


----------



## Mashtor

In medical test, do they take blood sample?


----------



## laurinoz

Mashtor said:


> In medical test, do they take blood sample?


I believe they do. They check for HIV and others


----------



## J4nE

Mashtor said:


> In medical test, do they take blood sample?


Yes they do. Took them forever to get blood out of my arm, got poked 3 times


----------



## laurinoz

J4nE said:


> Yes they do. Took them forever to get blood out of my arm, got poked 3 times


Ouch!!!!
Is the nurse still alive? I nearly slapped one few years ago, when it happened to me


----------



## marorpe

Deepalohiankhas said:


> Hi anyone received invitation today 5 August 2013 under 60 points?? As an accountant plz update and is their any specific time for an invitation or any time in da day??thansk wating for answer thanks


Hi,
I received my invitation on 1st July, few minutes after midnight in Oz. 

Regards

marorpe


----------



## marorpe

Deepalohiankhas said:


> No still wating thanks


When did you submitted your eoi?


----------



## J4nE

laurinoz said:


> Ouch!!!!
> Is the nurse still alive? I nearly slapped one few years ago, when it happened to me


haha I warned her it's hard to draw my blood...She didn't believe me at first...

You know the vacuum cell that draws your blood? she tried two couldn't get anything (she suspected the first one lost vacuum), then she had to changed to a syringe..those were on my right arm, then she changed to my left arm finally got some blood..


----------



## J4nE

divyap said:


> Oh no. Here too I donot want to hear that the onshore and offshore diff.. Or does it matter indeed??


I know for sure those people who were on 485 when applying 189/190, processing time is significantly shorter. Because when they applied for 485, DIAC has already completed their background check..so when applying for 189 or 190, there's no need to go through the same process again, only need to look at AFP..

Friend's friend who was on 485 then applying for 189, only took 3 days to get the grant = =|| This is the shortest processing time I'm aware of...Wish the same happens to me!!


----------



## J4nE

JP Mosa said:


> which assessment body you applied.........It took 3 months(15weeks) for me to get my skills assessed in EA


LOL! Took me only 1 week  EA as well...maybe because I graduated in AU and am EA member?


----------



## J4nE

divyap said:


> Pals, any idea on Max file size that can be uploaded?
> 
> For 3 years(36 payslips) and after notary and then scanning, it would be something like 36 * 0.5mb = 18 mb..
> 
> Is this normal? Or am I dumb?
> Maybe low resolution scan can make it 36 * 0.4mb = 15 mb..
> 
> ....cntd. and so on..
> 
> How did you all solve this problem pals?
> Share wt u did, im eagerly waiting for your replies..
> 
> Cheers..


There is only pdf compressor...My contract was too big to be uploaded, so I compressed it...checked DIAC it's ok, there's even recommended pdf compressor on DIAC website under FAQ  Hope this helps


----------



## J4nE

divyap said:


> Thanks for helping..


Hey, not sure outside AU, by inside AU you can certainly use TRN.

I was the same situation, I had a Med. done for my second student visa, it was done 25/07/12, and when I filled in the 190 app. form, I had to say I had med. done before since it's within one year. And because of this there's no referral letter.

I later called DIAC on 23/07/13, when I knew my previous med. was about to expire. And DIAC replied that I would need a full set med. since my med. would be expired by the time I was assigned to a CO. Then I contacted Medibank Solution, who is the AU visa med. provider, and since I didn't have the referral letter, I used TRN. My med. results have been delivered to the DIAC the same day with no problem. So if you know for sure that you'll need med. (regardless full set or partial), you can always organise it using TRN.

Hope this helps. All the best.


----------



## J4nE

Now that I have occupied a whole page...I should start on my work = =


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

marorpe said:


> When did you submitted your eoi?


8 July 2013 thansk


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

My case was same apply EOI on 8 July as an accountant 60 points?? Still wating for invitation?? What time u got invitation plz reply wating thansk a lot


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

Hi guys,
Any ideas about the first round invitation of August? I have lodged on 8 of July and just wonder whether I will get invitation from DIAC. BTW, It's accouting, 60 points.thanks


----------



## Harish2013

*5th August 2013 EOI Invitation Received Tracker*

Hi all,

For your reference and analysis, here is the consolidated tracker by collecting the fact data from different forum sources for *5th-Aug-2013 EOI invitation Round *: 

If you want sort the sheet in more *flexible/friendly view*, please *check here*:
05-August-2013 EOI invitation Received Tracker


*ID Occupation Points EOI submitted Invitation Received Remark*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
ashish*** 2613 65 23-Jul-13 5-Aug-13 189
andrew*** 2211 60 5-Jul-13 5-Aug-13 189 onshore
bhanu*** 2613 65 24-Jul-13 5-Aug-13 189
Jaxsant*** 2613 65 19-Jul-13 5-Aug-13 189
Srik*** 2613 65 22-Jul-13 5-Aug-13 189
prazol*** 2211 60 17-Jun-13 5-Aug-13 189 onshore
lare*** 2211 65 26-Jul-13 5-Aug-13 189 onshore
MUDB*** 2631 60 6-Jul-13 5-Aug-13 189 ACS result(OLD Format) received on Mar-2013
sherry*** 2211 60 28-Jun-13 5-Aug-13 189
Edz*** 2544 60 25-Jun-13 5-Aug-13 189 pms
Viki*** 3232 60 29-Jun-13 5-Aug-13 189 pms
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Few points noted:*
*1)*As we could see, there are many 2211ers with 60 pts were invited, but many ICTers who lodged EOI on June were not invited. 

One example from true Cases: 2611er EOI date: 1st-June-2013 Point score: 60 Status: Not invited 

*2)*There is one 2631er got invited with 60pt, (Congrats! MUDB***) but as checked, he used OLD Format- ACS report while submitting the EOI. Not sure if any connections might be because of that.

Anyway, little bit strange on this round...


----------



## Vikas2013

J4nE said:


> I know for sure those people who were on 485 when applying 189/190, processing time is significantly shorter. Because when they applied for 485, DIAC has already completed their background check..so when applying for 189 or 190, there's no need to go through the same process again, only need to look at AFP..
> 
> Friend's friend who was on 485 then applying for 189, only took 3 days to get the grant = =|| This is the shortest processing time I'm aware of...Wish the same happens to me!!


Hi j4ne
Just wanna let u know i had 485 granted 2years ago.i applied 190 on june 24.so its been 42 days.still 
Waiting.co on 25july.


----------



## J4nE

Vikas2013 said:


> Hi j4ne
> Just wanna let u know i had 485 granted 2years ago.i applied 190 on june 24.so its been 42 days.still
> Waiting.co on 25july.


This is the longest I've heard of!!!! So it's been 6weeks...well at least you've got CO...Everyone I know got grant pretty much within 1 week after been assigned to a CO, and normally took them 3-4 weeks to get CO. Maybe the processing time got slower since the new finacial year??? 

Are you onshore ATM? 485 only valid for 18mth, so your 485 has expired? What's your timeline?


----------



## Harish2013

*ID Occupation Points EOI submitted Invitation Received Remark*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
ID: ashish*** |Occupation: 2613 |Points: 65 |EOI Submitted: 23-Jul-13 |Invitation Received: 5-Aug-2013 |Remark: 189

ID: andrew*** |Occupation: 2211 |Points: 60 |EOI Submitted: 5-Jul-13 |Invitation Received: 5-Aug-2013 |Remark: 189 onshore

ID: bhanu*** |Occupation: 2613 |Points: 65 |EOI Submitted: 24-Jul-13 |Invitation Received: 5-Aug-2013 |Remark: 189

ID: Jaxsant*** |Occupation: 2613 |Points: 65 |EOI Submitted: 19-Jul-13 |Invitation Received: 5-Aug-2013 |Remark: 189

ID: Srik*** |Occupation: 2613 |Points: 65 |EOI Submitted: 22-Jul-13 |Invitation Received: 5-Aug-2013 |Remark: 189

ID: prazol*** |Occupation: 2211 |Points: 60 |EOI Submitted: 17-Jun-13 |Invitation Received: 5-Aug-2013 |Remark: 189 onshore

ID: lare*** |Occupation: 2211 |Points: 65 |EOI Submitted: 26-Jul-13 |Invitation Received: 5-Aug-2013 |Remark: 189 onshore

ID: MUDB*** |Occupation: 2631 |Points: 60 |EOI Submitted: 6-Jul-13 |Invitation Received: 5-Aug-2013 |Remark: 189 ACS result(OLD Format) received on Mar-2013

ID: sherry*** |Occupation: 2211 |Points: 60 |EOI Submitted: 28-Jun-13 |Invitation Received: 5-Aug-2013 |Remark: 189

ID: Edz*** |Occupation: 2544 |Points: 60 |EOI Submitted: 25-Jun-13 |Invitation Received: 5-Aug-2013 |Remark: 189 pms

ID: Viki*** |Occupation: 3232 |Points: 60 |EOI Submitted: 29-Jun-13 |Invitation Received: 5-Aug-2013 |Remark: 189 pms
----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Vikas2013

J4nE said:


> This is the longest I've heard of!!!! So it's been 6weeks...well at least you've got CO...Everyone I know got grant pretty much within 1 week after been assigned to a CO, and normally took them 3-4 weeks to get CO. Maybe the processing time got slower since the new finacial year???
> 
> Are you onshore ATM? 485 only valid for 18mth, so your 485 has expired? What's your timeline?


Yes i got CO on 25 july.its onshore application.during 485 visa i applied 885 permanent visa
But 885visa takes 3 to 5years to grant.i m on BVA.
Applied SS 9may
Apporved 2june
Applied 190 24june
Co 25july

Agent said too many people appliedbecoz immi was increasing fee on 1st july


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

Hi Harish 
We lodged EOI on 8th July 2013 with 60 points in Accounting but we haven't got the invitation yet. What do you think are our chances in the next round?
Thanks:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mytos

Something weird is going on...

I've been reviewing the different skillselect booklets and none of them seems to mention the introduction of a new rule which will allow DIAC to select the invitees based on their ANZSCO...

It's either a software issue (I logged a bug report to the SkillSelect tech team) or a new sneaky policy. I would have thought that the selection rules can't be modified during a financial year (especially at the beginning of it), and if it's the case, I really wonder how legal that is... People invest time and money on this process, it seems really unfair to change the rules without any notice!

Hopefully, the official report will shed some light on this!


----------



## JP Mosa

J4nE said:


> LOL! Took me only 1 week  EA as well...maybe because I graduated in AU and am EA member?


difference is your graduation is Sydney accord.......mine is non-accredited.........


----------



## karthick

mytos said:


> Something weird is going on...
> 
> I've been reviewing the different skillselect booklets and none of them seems to mention the introduction of a new rule which will allow DIAC to select the invitees based on their ANZSCO...
> 
> It's either a software issue (I logged a bug report to the SkillSelect tech team) or a new sneaky policy. I would have thought that the selection rules can't be modified during a financial year (especially at the beginning of it), and if it's the case, I really wonder how legal that is... People invest time and money on this process, it seems really unfair to change the rules without any notice!
> 
> Hopefully, the official report will shed some light on this!


Hi,

MY ANZCO is 233512 Mechanical.. i applied on 25-Jul-13 with 60 points. i currently live in australia only... will i be invited today...? can share similar kind of report out for ANZCO 2335 please. thanks


----------



## J4nE

Vikas2013 said:


> Yes i got CO on 25 july.its onshore application.during 485 visa i applied 885 permanent visa
> But 885visa takes 3 to 5years to grant.i m on BVA.
> Applied SS 9may
> Apporved 2june
> Applied 190 24june
> Co 25july
> 
> Agent said too many people appliedbecoz immi was increasing fee on 1st july


I see I see...wasn't PR app. fee always being ~3k? I've never paid attention  The only reason I waited until after 1/7/13 was because my occupation, chemical engineer occupation ceilling was met at Jan 13 for 12-13 finacial year..so had to wait until Jul...


----------



## Harish2013

Hello all,

Sudeep called DIAC on this as first thing this morning, it seems there are no rules change. ......
The competition of 2611 is really higher than expected...



sudeep22 said:


> Ok people I called DIAC first thing this morning. The lady who answered my call said that occupation is important as much as date of effect is but the most imp factor is your points...she said each occupation has a number of quota available in each rounds and the invitation is purely based on the points i.e higher getting invited first than lower ( which we already know) but she also mentioned that if the applicants for a certain occupation is competitive eg System Analyst and 2613 occupation codes with say around 400 applicants with 65 points or higher...60 pointers will not be invited because of this. However if in the same round another occupation say nursing or accounting don't have much competition and only have 60 pointers applying then all the 60 pointers will get invited.
> 
> There is no consistency in the points and invitation issued. I am still very suprised as I know someone getting invited on July 15th with EOI date of May 9th for my occupation which leaves around 1 month of 60 pointers till June 10th which is my EOI date and obviously 1 month 65+ pointers...I can't beleive that there are almost 450 ppl with 65+ points and 1 month of 60 pointers...I guess the competition for system analyst is even higher. Just v suprised how 60 pointers for both system analyst and analyst programmer till May got invited last round covering almost 3 months of back log but the competition just went off the roof for this round.
> 
> But I am hopeful for 2613 for next round although I have to say with a heavy heart that competition for System and Business Analyst may be tougher with no spots being left for 60 pointers from EOI dates July onwards. This obv will be reflected on the next report.
> 
> Please feel free to post questions or add up your thoughts but I personally called DIAC and they explained this to me so it is 100% accurate information.


----------



## pablozaur

if you haven't received Invite up to 15 min after midnight last night, have to wait for next round mate


----------



## ccham

it seems no 60 point holders got invitation for ICT this time. little bit stranger, we had few even in 1 july


----------



## gayamona

I applied on 23rd July 2013 and got invited for subclass 189 with 65 points and got invitation today.


----------



## ccham

gayamona said:


> I applied on 23rd July 2013 and got invited for subclass 189 with 65 points and got invitation today.


congatzzz :clap2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Folks, anyone getting CO's email or Golden Mail from DIAC?? Lets go ..new week kicks off..hope it rains GRANTS and more GRANTS this week


----------



## mytos

Harish2013 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sudeep called DIAC on this as first thing this morning, it seems there are no rules change. ......
> The competition of 2611 is really higher than expected...


Hi Harish,

Thanks for that. I actually saw Sudeep answer in another thread and I thank him for contacting DIAC (such a pain to reach them).

However, I wonder if the agent on the phone was not simply referring the occupation ceilings which state that there is a limit on how many invitations are issued for a particular occupation *for a given financial year and not a round*.

I could not find any reference on the government websites stating that there will be a limit set per occupation for a round of invitation... And I believe, correct me if I'm wrong, that it never happened before.

The selection process seem to lack transparency and I hope that they'll let us know what is happening.


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


> Folks, anyone getting CO's email or Golden Mail from DIAC?? Lets go ..new week kicks off..hope it rains GRANTS and more GRANTS this week


Have you been assigned yet? This is my first day of 5th week...trying to hold myself not to call DIAC to find out


----------



## ccham

mytos said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> Thanks for that. I actually saw Sudeep answer in another thread and I thank him for contacting DIAC (such a pain to reach them).
> 
> However, I wonder if the agent on the phone was not simply referring the occupation ceilings which state that there is a limit on how many invitations are issued for a particular occupation *for a given financial year and not a round*.
> 
> I could not find any reference on the government websites stating that there will be a limit set per occupation for a round of invitation... And I believe, correct me if I'm wrong, that it never happened before.
> 
> The selection process seem to lack transparency and I hope that they'll let us know what is happening.



yes, there are no reference but something strange happened this time otherwise atleast june submitted people should get invitation this time.


----------



## Harish2013

mytos said:


> Hi Harish,
> 
> Thanks for that. I actually saw Sudeep answer in another thread and I thank him for contacting DIAC (such a pain to reach them).
> 
> However, I wonder if the agent on the phone was not simply referring the occupation ceilings which state that there is a limit on how many invitations are issued for a particular occupation *for a given financial year and not a round*.
> 
> I could not find any reference on the government websites stating that there will be a limit set per occupation for a round of invitation... And I believe, correct me if I'm wrong, that it never happened before.
> 
> The selection process seem to lack transparency and I hope that they'll let us know what is happening.


Hi Mytos,

Yes, this is really strange why the lady mentioned


> she said *each occupation* has a number of *quota* available *in each rounds*


??

There are quota limit for *each occupation* in each round??

As we got the understanding from DIAC website, the invitations will be issued to the highest ranking EOIs in descending order, subject to *occupation ceilings* which is *considering one program year *instead of each round quota limit.


Check here:
SkillSelect ? Rankings and Invitations explained | Migration Blog



> Invitations will be issued to the highest ranking EOIs in descending order, subject to occupation ceilings.





> Occupation ceilings are a limit on how many people are selected for points tested migration from an occupation group. This will ensure that these visa categories are not dominated by a narrow range of occupations. Once the limit is reached for a particular occupation group, no further invitations for that group will be issued in that program year with remaining program places allocated to other occupation groups even if they are lower scoring.


Anyway, confused on this.


----------



## ccham

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Mytos,
> 
> Yes, this is really strange why the lady mentioned ??
> 
> There are quota limit for *each occupation* in each round??
> 
> As we got the understanding from DIAC website, the invitations will be issued to the highest ranking EOIs in descending order, subject to *occupation ceilings* which is *considering one program year *instead of each round quota limit.
> 
> 
> Check here:
> SkillSelect ? Rankings and Invitations explained | Migration Blog
> 
> 
> Anyway, confused on this.


this is really new thing i never read something like that if they doing something like that it's really unfair for the people who have 60 point.


----------



## Vijay24

On Wednesday it will be 6 weeks :|

Where is my CO?


----------



## manan_1986

Hey.
Just wanted to let u k ow that those who have applied in june last week got tbeir CO appointed in the last week. I did my application on27th june . I got my CO on 2nd aug.
I hope this will give u an idea....


----------



## ojhaa

Any Grants Or CO allocation today ?


----------



## Harish2013

ccham said:


> this is really new thing i never read something like that if they doing something like that it's really unfair for the people who have 60 point.


Then for each round:

They firstly define the *Priority Level* for *each Occupation code* and sort the occupation in descending order. 

*Each occupation* code has *their own quota limit* in *each round*.

Then the invitations will be issued to *highest priority occupations*, then *the highest ranking EOIs* in descending order, subject to *quota limit of each round*.

The total quota limits for all occupations will be the number such as 1150 published before each round.

Something like above.:ranger::ranger:


----------



## Vijay24

manan_1986 said:


> Hey.
> Just wanted to let u k ow that those who have applied in june last week got tbeir CO appointed in the last week. I did my application on27th june . I got my CO on 2nd aug.
> I hope this will give u an idea....


I applied on June-26 and no CO, you applied one day after me and you got a CO. Hmmm:sad:


----------



## vishalpatel911

Hi guys.... I applied on 27/3/2013 for skilled select 190 from india but still today i haven't got my case officer? any idea??? is any one facing same problem like me???? pls do updates


----------



## manan_1986

Vijay24 said:


> I applied on June-26 and no CO, you applied one day after me and you got a CO. Hmmm:sad:


When did u get the acknowledgement because i applied on 23rd june and got ackl on 27th june so consider the date when u got the acknowledgement.


----------



## Vijay24

manan_1986 said:


> When did u get the acknowledgement because i applied on 23rd june and got ackl on 27th june so consider the date when u got the acknowledgement.


I received my acknowledgement also on same day.


----------



## J4nE

manan_1986 said:


> When did u get the acknowledgement because i applied on 23rd june and got ackl on 27th june so consider the date when u got the acknowledgement.


By acknowledgement you mean the email response with acknowledgement letter in attachment?

I got that 1 min after I submitted my application = =||


----------



## nsaini23

Hey guys i would like to know when can we move after getting nsw state spinsorship visa approval for onshore?
I email them that i'm enrolled into some course and will not be able to move for 5 months after getting proper visa and they said its really fine.
I think its applicable for onshore. Please let me know if anyone have proper info regarding this. Please.


----------



## rs100

ojhaa said:


> Any Grants Or CO allocation today ?


No.... but co contacted me on Thursday for asking my degree...


----------



## shift_move

rs100 said:


> No.... but co contacted me on Thursday for asking my degree...


When did you lodge your application. And indeed you have been assigned a CO.


----------



## Zac1

I have just been allocated a CO from Adelaide T4 two weeks ago.
He wrote to me asking for the receipt of the payment of medical examination (that I found odd and luckily, I kept on to it)
After he receive the receipt, he writes back and says, please note that processing time for this VISA (189) is 12 months.
Since then, I have no response. All docs were loaded with the application
Is he just beinga lazy git or writing such things so that I do not send him reminders
I wonder if there is anyone with T4 OR any such exp.
cheers
Zarrar


----------



## mytos

Harish2013 said:


> Then for each round:
> 
> They firstly define the *Priority Level* for *each Occupation code* and sort the occupation in descending order.
> 
> *Each occupation* code has *their own quota limit* in *each round*.
> 
> Then the invitations will be issued to *highest priority occupations*, then *the highest ranking EOIs* in descending order, subject to *quota limit of each round*.
> 
> The total quota limits for all occupations will be the number such as 1150 published before each round.
> 
> Something like above.:ranger::ranger:


I would be really disappointed if they introduce such a policy without any notice... That's not something I'd expect coming from Australia.


----------



## Zac1

rimon said:


> Dears,
> 
> I ve been assigned a Case officer from team GSM Adelaide, team 7 , do any one the same like me?


I am with T4 aDELAIDE AND he seems very lazy


----------



## ojhaa

189 thread seems to be very slow for CO and grants ...


----------



## manan_1986

J4nE said:


> By acknowledgement you mean the email response with acknowledgement letter in attachment?
> 
> I got that 1 min after I submitted my application = =||


NO acknw letter as in we get an email with 3 different attachments saying that our application is valid and it gives the file number and all other information


----------



## terminator1

shift_move said:


> When did you lodge your application. And indeed you have been assigned a CO.


it has been mentioned in his signature. i think some people over here are impatient about co allocation. these people are the senior expats who have been actively following threads on this forum. it is a well known fact that co allocation is sometime between 7th week and 8th week.


----------



## mithu93ku

vishalpatel911 said:


> Hi guys.... I applied on 27/3/2013 for skilled select 190 from india but still today i haven't got my case officer? any idea??? is any one facing same problem like me???? pls do updates


What are you saying??? You march 190 people yet to get CO or Grant!!!!
Can you explain what happened to your application? 
Why you are not calling DIAC?


----------



## J4nE

manan_1986 said:


> NO acknw letter as in we get an email with 3 different attachments saying that our application is valid and it gives the file number and all other information


Did you get an email like this:

"This email regarding your application is automatically generated.

Please do not respond to this email address.

Dear xxxx

Client Name

Date of Birth

xxxxx

xx-Jan-19xx

Please see the attached information regarding BCCxxx/xxxxxxxx - EGOxxxxxxx- xxxx, xxxx - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.

Yours sincerely

Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

Then two attachments:

IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf

& IMMI Visa Application Summary.pdf


----------



## ojhaa

Congratulations to all those who got invited , Good luck to those waiting


----------



## ranjith47

Mr. Vishal did you get Invited and get an pay the fees and get acknowledgement for a Valid Visa application!?


----------



## terminator1

mytos said:


> I would be really disappointed if they introduce such a policy without any notice... That's not something I'd expect coming from Australia.


its according to the macro-economic factors that are affecting the country. before the occupational ceilings are set, DAIC takes recommendations from each industry association on the skill sets that would be required in the country. Priority is given to some skill sets which are in demand at the moment. I am saying this because I have read the macro analysis of these reports before the ceilings were set in July to find out how ICT would do in the coming months. 

Most likely the case would have been that some other skill sets would be in more demand at the moment than ICT.


----------



## GurgaonCouple

Seems very weird .. we had applied on 8th june for ICT business analyst with 60 points and were confident of invite this time.... havent got it ..


----------



## divyap

GurgaonCouple said:


> Seems very weird .. we had applied on 8th june for ICT business analyst with 60 points and were confident of invite this time.... havent got it ..


Oh sad... Did you check the occ ceiling? Has it become exhausted?


----------



## mytos

terminator1 said:


> its according to the macro-economic factors that are affecting the country. before the occupational ceilings are set, DAIC takes recommendations from each industry association on the skill sets that would be required in the country. Priority is given to some skill sets which are in demand at the moment. I am saying this because I have read the macro analysis of these reports before the ceilings were set in July to find out how ICT would do in the coming months.
> 
> Most likely the case would have been that some other skill sets would be in more demand at the moment than ICT.


Hey terminator1,

Thanks for the info, but would you have a link to these recommendations? I'd like to have a look at it.

Thanks.


----------



## GurgaonCouple

yeah till 15th july round there were about 500 places left... i don't know how many have been exhausted with 65ers in 5th Aug round. will get to know exact details when reports are published.


----------



## N.Ali

Applied on July 25th and got invitation for subclass 189 with 65 points. Nominated Occupation is Developer Programmer. (2613)


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

Guys I had a query. My wife got her passport reissued last week. We had made an application under subclass 189 and the submitted all the documents to CO on 4th July. Now we need to inform CO about the updated passport. Which form should I use, will it be Form-929 or any other form.


Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## ivetka233

Any CO updates or Grants?


----------



## kish199

*did 1st july applicants got a CO?*

*did 1st july applicants got a CO?*
i got email from eservice

Good morning 

Unfortunately, eService Support is unable to provide you with a response in regards to when you might be allocated a case officer. 

eService Support does not provide any information related to visa processing issues. 

Kind regards

Steve
eVisa Help Desk
eService Support Section
Client Strategy & Performance Division
Department of Immigration & Citizenship


----------



## Harish2013

N.Ali said:


> Applied on July 25th and got invitation for subclass 189 with 65 points. Nominated Occupation is Developer Programmer. (2613)


:clap2: Congrats!
Wish you all the best on your applications!


----------



## kish199

whats DIAC number


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> *did 1st july applicants got a CO?*
> i got email from eservice
> 
> Good morning
> 
> Unfortunately, eService Support is unable to provide you with a response in regards to when you might be allocated a case officer.
> 
> eService Support does not provide any information related to visa processing issues.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Steve
> eVisa Help Desk
> eService Support Section
> Client Strategy & Performance Division
> Department of Immigration & Citizenship



I am a 2nd July applicant..no CO yet..i also received similar email when i tried to contact the email someone gave in this forum..CRAP


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> I am a 2nd July applicant..no CO yet..i also received similar email when i tried to contact the email someone gave in this forum..CRAP


What's the email to send the query??


----------



## Rocky Balboa

J4nE said:


> Have you been assigned yet? This is my first day of 5th week...trying to hold myself not to call DIAC to find out


NO contacts yet..maybe you can call and ask whether they have assigned me a CO/not..you are in AU and have company phone..I cant afford to call DIAC, actually i dont care if a CO has been assigned or not..now waiting for my German PCC, and preparing Form 80..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> whats diac number


+611300364613


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vijay24 said:


> What's the email to send the query??


[email protected]

i got this from someone in the forum..they will send you similar message. no use


----------



## ivetka233

Guys, i been invited long before,,,,but i noticed that immigratium these days is picky even for invites. 

I seen on this forum that Accountants, who dont apply ofteh get invited this round with 60 points,,but as you see IT not really just 65 poins. 


This means IT application must be huge amount pending in the system, so goverment pick with huge amount points first and mixed for invites like other profession with even 60 points. I assume would be unfair if tahta many IT would get only invites in 1 round and not other professions.

All luck to everyone,, dont worry everyone turn come ,, really believe must be hard to wait longer as its not easier even you got invited,,,,,-----WAITING GAME TOO.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

vishalpatel911 said:


> Hi guys.... I applied on 27/3/2013 for skilled select 190 from india but still today i haven't got my case officer? any idea??? is any one facing same problem like me???? pls do updates


call the DIAC. +611300364613


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Go the invite, details in my signature


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> *did 1st july applicants got a CO?*
> i got email from eservice
> 
> Good morning
> 
> Unfortunately, eService Support is unable to provide you with a response in regards to when you might be allocated a case officer.
> 
> eService Support does not provide any information related to visa processing issues.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Steve
> eVisa Help Desk
> eService Support Section
> Client Strategy & Performance Division
> Department of Immigration & Citizenship



Can you please add your signature with relevant timeline details. Go to user cp on the top left, edit your signature, add your timeline, preview signature, post signature..


----------



## ArunaP

JP Mosa said:


> which assessment body you applied.........It took 3 months(15weeks) for me to get my skills assessed in EA


I am getting skills assessed through VETASSES. I didn't apply on my own, applied through an agent. I was informed that it would take 3 months. It would be nice to get it done earlier . where do you plan to move in Australia? and when?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

J4nE said:


> Did you get an email like this:
> 
> "This email regarding your application is automatically generated.
> 
> Please do not respond to this email address.
> 
> Dear xxxx
> 
> Client Name
> 
> Date of Birth
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> xx-Jan-19xx
> 
> Please see the attached information regarding BCCxxx/xxxxxxxx - EGOxxxxxxx- xxxx, xxxx - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.
> 
> Yours sincerely
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> Then two attachments:
> 
> IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf
> 
> & IMMI Visa Application Summary.pdf


I also received this email immediately after paying the visa fees.


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


> NO contacts yet..maybe you can call and ask whether they have assigned me a CO/not..you are in AU and have company phone..I cant afford to call DIAC, actually i dont care if a CO has been assigned or not..now waiting for my German PCC, and preparing Form 80..


I thought you were going to notarise your German PCC instead of getting another one.

I'm too busy at work to call this week...too many meetings  don't have gap to wait for 30 min haha. Maybe call Wed. It's ashame DIAC don't answer phone during weekends, my weekends at work were quite, plenty time to call haha.


----------



## mithu93ku

While waiting for grant CO replied my email with Medical referred news! 

Me and my spouse has been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) on 28/07/2013. There is delay of 3 – 4 months for cases with the MOC.


----------



## J4nE

mithu93ku said:


> While waiting for grant CO replied my email with Medical referred news!
> 
> Me and my spouse has been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) on 28/07/2013. There is delay of 3 – 4 months for cases with the MOC.


Have patience mate..


----------



## tds2013

sebinjose said:


> I applied on 10 jun with no meds done.....still waiting for CO;


Hi

I am a June (25/6) applicant (189). Havent uploaded Meds and PCC upfront. No CO allocated yet. But the 8 weeks are not up yet..so :fingerscrossed:

regards
TDS


----------



## Cissnei

TheEndGame said:


> Guys,
> 
> Since you all have already applied for VISA and now waiting for CO/ and some of you might have even got visa, hence you are in best position to answer my query.
> 
> I'll be applying for VISA very soon, but I dont have marriage certificate, which leaves me in fix. should i go home town and get certificate or even affidavit will serve the purpose.
> 
> Please let me know if any of you have used affidavit and got the visa.
> 
> Cheers


You don't need marriage certificate for immigration purpose. All you need is evidence that you and your partner is in a long-term relationship.

For detailed document list that can serve this purpose, you can visit immigration website. Their description is quite clear.


----------



## askchennai

Anyone received invitation for 189 with 60 points in Computer Network and System Engineer category?


----------



## J4nE

J4nE said:


> Have patience mate..


Out of curiosity though...did CO say what it got referral?


----------



## naree

Folks,
I just read a news about the elections in Australia on 7th sept. Will this impact our visa timelines.

Also how many applicants are thr in first 2 weeks if july. I applied on 11th july.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

me..I hope they (CO) dont get distracted due to elections.


----------



## chandustorageadm

*grant*

Dear forum members and friends,
Finally I received the Grant.... Hurryyyyyyyyyy

With all your support I learnt many things in visa filing and feel process easy and hassle free. I didn't receive any mail from CO. Directly received the grant. last week my health status checks show as " No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" So I sent a mail to Adelaide team 4( I come to know by calling DAIC) saying that my health status is changed to as above. I sent mail to them on Friday. Today when I check my mails... I see the mail my skill select is removed and another golden mail. Thank you all for you support and wishes in thisvisa journey.. I wish speed grant to all of you...


my time line below,
ACS Approval: 17-Oct, ANZCO code:262113(Sys Admin), IELTS: L 8,R 6.5,W 6.5,S 6.0,NSW Docs delivered/Approved: 8-April-13/30-May-13,Visa lodged:18-June-13,PCC&Med:29-Jun-13, Grant: 5th- August-2013


----------



## Harish2013

*Hello All,

Please received following from State Sponsor government:
*



> On 05 August 2013, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) announced that state and territory governments are not able to nominate any intending migrants from the following occupations for a points tested visa:
> 
> · Chemical and Materials Engineers;
> 
> · ICT Business and Systems Analysts;
> 
> · Electronics Engineers:
> 
> · Telecommunications Engineering Professionals;
> 
> · Other Engineering Professional; and
> 
> · Software and Applications Programmers.
> 
> 
> As a result of this announcement, the ACT is now NOT able to confirm nomination of this occupation on SkillSelect. DIAC will now issue invitations for these occupations on a pro rata basis for each twice monthly invitation round over the program year.
> 
> 
> Please contact this office and advise whether you wish to continue with the application for ACT nomination, or would prefer to withdraw the application and seek a refund of the service fee.


----------



## mithu93ku

J4nE said:


> Out of curiosity though...did CO say what it got referral?


Nothing mentioned by CO. Only gave the information. I checked e-visa page, found no links for my child but me and my spouse links are there.


----------



## mithu93ku

chandustorageadm said:


> Dear forum members and friends,
> Finally I received the Grant.... Hurryyyyyyyyyy
> 
> With all your support I learnt many things in visa filing and feel process easy and hassle free. I didn't receive any mail from CO. Directly received the grant. last week my health status checks show as " No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" So I sent a mail to Adelaide team 4( I come to know by calling DAIC) saying that my health status is changed to as above. I sent mail to them on Friday. Today when I check my mails... I see the mail my skill select is removed and another golden mail. Thank you all for you support and wishes in thisvisa journey.. I wish speed grant to all of you...
> 
> 
> my time line below,
> ACS Approval: 17-Oct, ANZCO code:262113(Sys Admin), IELTS: L 8,R 6.5,W 6.5,S 6.0,NSW Docs delivered/Approved: 8-April-13/30-May-13,Visa lodged:18-June-13,PCC&Med:29-Jun-13, Grant: 5th- August-2013


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

chandustorageadm said:


> Dear forum members and friends,
> Finally I received the Grant.... Hurryyyyyyyyyy
> 
> With all your support I learnt many things in visa filing and feel process easy and hassle free. I didn't receive any mail from CO. Directly received the grant. last week my health status checks show as " No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" So I sent a mail to Adelaide team 4( I come to know by calling DAIC) saying that my health status is changed to as above. I sent mail to them on Friday. Today when I check my mails... I see the mail my skill select is removed and another golden mail. Thank you all for you support and wishes in thisvisa journey.. I wish speed grant to all of you...
> 
> 
> my time line below,
> ACS Approval: 17-Oct, ANZCO code:262113(Sys Admin), IELTS: L 8,R 6.5,W 6.5,S 6.0,NSW Docs delivered/Approved: 8-April-13/30-May-13,Visa lodged:18-June-13,PCC&Med:29-Jun-13, Grant: 5th- August-2013



Bravo!!!!!!!!! Eureka Eureka Eureka run as Archimedes did in ancient Greek Era when he discovered a new theory..:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ivetka233

This start to look very scary as per email above. Look like that many of these professions

( Chemical and Materials Engineers, ICT Business Analysts, Electronics Engineers, Telecommuniation Engineers, Software Engineers and other Engineering Professionals)

with 60 poins are now pending in queue for next round. But nobody knows how many people in same profesion will gain more points from now on till next round,,,,which means 60 points aplicant has to wait again for another round. 

On the top of everything,, when occupation cealing will be reached,, everything stoped till next year July 2014 when these occupations will be refreshed....but at that moment there will be enourmous queue with even benchmark of people 80 point to be invated asap for these occupation. Sound like 60 points holders are very lucky if they got invited till this occupation cealing otherwise - NO CHANGE, long waiting time.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Nothing mentioned by CO. Only gave the information. I checked e-visa page, found no links for my child but me and my spouse links are there.


oh damn...chandu applied one day before you and he got the visa.your medical case got referred..now you must play the real waiting game..nothing much you can do..keep looking in the forum, we will provide entertainment for you


----------



## kish199

*Rocky
ur sure these email staff dont give proper replies?*


Good morning

Unfortunately, eService Support is unable to provide you with a response in regards to when you might be allocated a case officer.

eService Support does not provide any information related to visa processing issues.

Kind regards

Steve
eVisa Help Desk
eService Support Section
Client Strategy & Performance Division
Department of Immigration & Citizenship


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> oh damn...chandu applied one day before you and he got the visa.your medical case got referred..now you must play the real waiting game..nothing much you can do..keep looking in the forum, we will provide entertainment for you


Thanks Rocky Balboa . Much needed in this situation!


----------



## PDHUNT

Hi All,

I have entered in my 8th Week now and still waiting for my CO. :-(
We normally, get an email from DIAC and we received it on our given email id inbox. Does any one has a case where this email goes to Junk mail or Spam mail?


----------



## NVsha

hi all 

Can anybody share why medicals are reffered ...is it for quality check purpose or something else..


----------



## Mjt

chandustorageadm said:


> Dear forum members and friends,
> Finally I received the Grant.... Hurryyyyyyyyyy
> 
> With all your support I learnt many things in visa filing and feel process easy and hassle free. I didn't receive any mail from CO. Directly received the grant. last week my health status checks show as " No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" So I sent a mail to Adelaide team 4( I come to know by calling DAIC) saying that my health status is changed to as above. I sent mail to them on Friday. Today when I check my mails... I see the mail my skill select is removed and another golden mail. Thank you all for you support and wishes in thisvisa journey.. I wish speed grant to all of you...
> 
> 
> my time line below,
> ACS Approval: 17-Oct, ANZCO code:262113(Sys Admin), IELTS: L 8,R 6.5,W 6.5,S 6.0,NSW Docs delivered/Approved: 8-April-13/30-May-13,Visa lodged:18-June-13,PCC&Med:29-Jun-13, Grant: 5th- August-2013


Many congratulations to u... 😊
I have applied a day before you n our CO belong to same team but u got grant and i have not heard anything from CO after submitting the docs required by him....  
Anywaz all the best mate... It's party time!!


----------



## sumdur

I applied EOI with 60 points for 2613 on 17/7 however didnt received the invitation on 5th Aug

What you mean by ICT?


----------



## mytos

Harish2013 said:


> *Hello All,
> 
> Please received following from State Sponsor government:
> *


Thanks for the infos Harish,

It looks like they're trying to reduce the number of slots for these occupations... Really weird that they didn't do before the beginning of the financial year though.

Would you please be able tell us on which website you got this news?


----------



## saintkamy

Mjt said:


> Many congratulations to u... 😊
> I have applied a day before you n our CO belong to same team but u got grant and i have not heard anything from CO after submitting the docs required by him....
> Anywaz all the best mate... It's party time!!


Check you meds timeline against his, im also with the same team
But as in my signature my meds are much later


----------



## ranjith47

Be careful not to reveal too much private information. Its not safe in this digital age.!


----------



## amitgupte

Congrats Chandu


----------



## Mjt

saintkamy said:


> Check you meds timeline against his, im also with the same team
> But as in my signature my meds are much later


I did my medicals on 27th June.... Dt too a day before him!! Haha...
Dnt know wats the matter....!!


----------



## J4nE

naree said:


> folks,
> i just read a news about the elections in australia on 7th sept. Will this impact our visa timelines.
> 
> Also how many applicants are thr in first 2 weeks if july. I applied on 11th july.


8/7/13


----------



## amitgupte

I am on 3rd July


----------



## saintkamy

Mjt said:


> I did my medicals on 27th June.... Dt too a day before him!! Haha...
> Dnt know wats the matter....!!


N you still see your meds link in portal? God knows wats going on in hoc
Mail your co n ask for status, you are with ADL T4 ryt?


----------



## icriding

neetikavikas said:


> hi all
> 
> Can anybody share why medicals are reffered ...is it for quality check purpose or something else..


*Hello neetikavikas,*

Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

Most results are assessed at the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred...

It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.

However, even mildly abnormal test results can lead to your Medical Reports being refereed to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further scrutiny.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks.

Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## ranjith47

I guess elections will very often affect Visa applications and the whole government departments only due to the reasons that the Departments will slowdown their work processes and kinda wait for the new government to form and give them directions as to how to proceed further. 
If there will be changes , it could slow government functioning even more. 
But this I believe might affect only applicants who have/will lodge a 190 in August or in September. But I hope the DIAC has improved and functions better.


----------



## Vijay24

18th June guy got his grant today.

When are last week June candidates are receiving?


----------



## NVsha

Hi icriding

Do you have any idea ..whether in how many days one comes to know that medicals are referred ..is it like on the same day once uploaded by panels doctors or once CO is been allocated ...please enlighten


----------



## Hyd786

Vijay24 said:


> 18th June guy got his grant today.
> 
> When are last week June candidates are receiving?


Hi Vijay,

Hopefully by end of this week or next week


----------



## NVsha

HI Vijay

might be today is the day for us as our timelines are almost same ...


----------



## abdulzak

*Received Invitation today*

Hello guys

After one month wait (27th June 2013).. i received my invitation today for 489 Family Sponsor with 60 Points for the occupation 263111 Computer networks and system engineer..

Next is to file the application..

hopefully everything goes fine...


----------



## ivetka233

PDHUNT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have entered in my 8th Week now and still waiting for my CO. :-(
> We normally, get an email from DIAC and we received it on our given email id inbox. Does any one has a case where this email goes to Junk mail or Spam mail?





Hi, I got CO, but nb been notified that i got or anything required,,, i submitted through agent, very strange he dont know ab that anything. He said he will contact me once CO ask sth, till than nb has communication ab that. Great,, so no email,,, 

I come to know i have mine by ringing DIAC.


----------



## shift_move

Seniors,

Need your help. I have been invited on july1st and i lodged my application on july 30. 
I have worked for over 5 years in the US and close to 5 years in India. I have all the docs Fromm Indian employer as it is my current job. I have claimed 8 years for my related work experience. The documents that I have from my previous employer are pay slips , ER letter, appointment/ offer letter and relieving/ experience letter. I don't have w2's or bank statement. I am wondering if they require these docs that I don't have or should be fine with what I have. The pays lips I have for the last year only. I was not even going to apply a pr to Australia in my wildest dreams. But here I am. Pleas advice. 


Like always, thanks so much in advance.


----------



## icriding

neetikavikas said:


> Hi icriding
> 
> Do you have any idea ..whether in how many days one comes to know that medicals are referred ..is it like on the same day once uploaded by panels doctors or once CO is been allocated ...please enlighten


*Hello neetikavikas,
*

Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary.

Most results are assessed at the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings. A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred. It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.


If your medicals remain un-finalized after a 2-3 week wait, they are likely to have been referred.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Mjt

saintkamy said:


> N you still see your meds link in portal? God knows wats going on in hoc
> Mail your co n ask for status, you are with ADL T4 ryt?


Yes... Still "organize your health examination" link appears in my case.... 
Can I mail Co to ask my health status or shud i wait? N yes, my CO is from ADL T4


----------



## amitgupte

icriding said:


> *Hello neetikavikas,
> *
> 
> Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary.
> 
> Most results are assessed at the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings. A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred. It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.
> 
> 
> If your medicals remain un-finalized after a 2-3 week wait, they are likely to have been referred.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Hey Icriding..just sent you a PM..did you receive it ?
Amit


----------



## saintkamy

Mjt said:


> Yes... Still "organize your health examination" link appears in my case....
> Can I mail Co to ask my health status or shud i wait? N yes, my CO is from ADL T4


Its the only thing we can do health services n health operation reply the same that ask your co
But I think shouldnt buzz our lovely COs, if u have nerves then wait
After all meds are finilized by moc not the co


----------



## Vijay24

neetikavikas said:


> HI Vijay
> 
> might be today is the day for us as our timelines are almost same ...


Day over in Brisbane and Adelaide. Still no email. Hopefully this week


----------



## Vijay24

Hyd786 said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> Hopefully by end of this week or next week


Cool. HOPING


----------



## Nisha S.

Vijay24 said:


> 18th June guy got his grant today.
> 
> When are last week June candidates are receiving?


Hi Vijay,

Both of us lodged our application on the 26th of June 2013. I am also awaiting CO so in case you get a CO, please let me know and I will do the same.


----------



## naree

Mates,
I have submitted medicals for spouse, child and myself on 31st Aug and after 3 days the medical links disapeared for three of us and status is showing that no medicals are required based on the information provided to diac. That means our medicals are cleared? Or referred?


----------



## mithu93ku

naree said:


> Mates,
> I have submitted medicals for spouse, child and myself on 31st Aug and after 3 days the medical links disapeared for three of us and status is showing that no medicals are required based on the information provided to diac. That means our medicals are cleared? Or referred?


Cleared mate.
Best of Luck.


----------



## killerbee82

Is there a way to find out Whois my co? I had called diac but all I was told that my co is assigned,


----------



## Vijay24

killerbee82 said:


> Is there a way to find out Whois my co? I had called diac but all I was told that my co is assigned,


Good that at least you have a CO assigned. Don't worry, you may get grant in 8-10 days if you have all the documents uploaded


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Rocky Balboa said:


> *we applied on a similar date, just one day difference..we got the similar reply.*
> 
> Sensitive
> 
> Good morning,
> 
> Application TRN XXXX was lodged on 02/07/2013.
> 
> If you have any processing related enquiries please use the following link to find the most appropriate area to respond to your enquiries:
> 
> Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> Please Note: E-Service Support mailbox is a technical support mailbox and will not be able to advise on any visa processing issues.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> eVisa Help Desk
> eService Support Section
> Client Strategy & Performance Division
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship


HOw can i delete this? Moderator please help


----------



## Hyd786

naree said:


> Mates,
> I have submitted medicals for spouse, child and myself on 31st Aug and after 3 days the medical links disapeared for three of us and status is showing that no medicals are required based on the information provided to diac. That means our medicals are cleared? Or referred?


Hi naree,

These links appear & disappear sometimes, do not worry much on that. sometimes DIAC systems go under maintenance , so the application doesn't stay stable at that time.

If at all you want to know whether your results were uploaded or not, call your medical centre and ask them, they will tell you.


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> HOw can i delete this? Moderator please help


In your post ( Right hand side) Edit, Reply with Quote, Post a quick reply.

Choose Edit. and delete the things.
Cheers!


----------



## Vijay24

Nisha S. said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> Both of us lodged our application on the 26th of June 2013. I am also awaiting CO so in case you get a CO, please let me know and I will do the same.


Sure.


----------



## naree

Hi hyd 786,
I called the cmm medicals in hyderabad and they said our reports were uploaded and after 2 days, our links were gone. Ideally diac had received them it seems but not sure whether they are cleared or referred


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> In your post ( Right hand side) Edit, Reply with Quote, Post a quick reply.
> 
> Choose Edit. and delete the things.
> Cheers!


It is not there..for posts which i posted recently, there is EDIT option..maybe after certain time you cant edit your posts..however i sent a message to moderator..hope someone doesnt hack my account


----------



## Hyd786

naree said:


> Hi hyd 786,
> I called the cmm medicals in hyderabad and they said our reports were uploaded and after 2 days, our links were gone. Ideally diac had received them it seems but not sure whether they are cleared or referred


Your case officer will tell you if they are cleared or referrred 

So, wait for him to contact you.


----------



## terminator1

mytos said:


> Hey terminator1,
> 
> Thanks for the info, but would you have a link to these recommendations? I'd like to have a look at it.
> 
> Thanks.


i dont have links, but downloaded reports. there are 10 pdfs. Let me know if you would like to read those.


----------



## PDHUNT

Hi Expats,

I have done with medical of myself and my wife last Saturday, 03 August.
I have received acknowledgement slip from the hospital. Do I have to scan that doc and upload it to my application ?
As in my application it shows "Recommended" against medicals for both me and my wife.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## icriding

amitgupte said:


> Hey Icriding..just sent you a PM..did you receive it ?
> Amit


Replied!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Yes, True. My medicals were submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July. My medical status shows this message after i print the referral letter under "organize my health examinations" A CO can only tell whether my medicals are "auto-cleared" or "referred".


----------



## hawaiisurf

What is the timeframe for getting PCC & Medicals done in India?


----------



## whizzard

Hello,

I just got my medicals done on Saturday and the application page now mentions the following in case of all the 3 applicants included in my application - 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

What does this mean - any idea?

Thanks.


----------



## mayankp

Finally I could see some change on my e-visa page, I do not know the purpose of the same. The link to organise health check up is removed and in place of it below remark is mentioned"
"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
At least I will come to know about my CO allocation based on the same.

Please guide, if any body has any experience or information of above remark.


----------



## rs100

PDHUNT said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have done with medical of myself and my wife last Saturday, 03 August.
> I have received acknowledgement slip from the hospital. Do I have to scan that doc and upload it to my application ?
> As in my application it shows "Recommended" against medicals for both me and my wife.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


nothing to do... wait for some more days & check the detail in "organize your health.." where you can see when the medicals are submitted to DIAC from your resp Hospital.

regards//


----------



## tds2013

Mayank, What is your timeline?


----------



## AnkurUk

Congratulations to those who got their grant. But i am still waiting for communication from my CO . No sign of CO yet .. I applied on 13th June through agent he said i dint hear anything from CO yet....fingers crossed..


----------



## rs100

mayankp said:


> Finally I could see some change on my e-visa page, I do not know the purpose of the same. The link to organise health check up is removed and in place of it below remark is mentioned"
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> At least I will come to know about my CO allocation based on the same.
> 
> Please guide, if any body has any experience or information of above remark.


dont worry this message is momentarily after some time/day it will change to "No health checkup required..."

rgds.//


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> Cleared mate.
> Best of Luck.


Showing same status for me.


----------



## mayankp

rs100 said:


> dont worry this message is momentarily after some time/day it will change to "No health checkup required..."
> 
> rgds.//


Thanks rs100 but in my case it does not seem possible because I have yet not completed my medical. I am waiting for request from CO as per my agent's guideline.


----------



## rs100

mayankp said:


> Thanks rs100 but in my case it does not seem possible because I have yet not completed my medical. I am waiting for request from CO as per my agent's guideline.


you can preload the same.. it help to save some time 

rgds..


----------



## mayankp

rs100 said:


> you can preload the same.. it help to save some time
> 
> rgds..


I agree with you but there are two reasons for the same:

1) I get request from CO, so we come to know about the CO allocation and more important;
2) I get broader gap from grant to entry date.

Regards


----------



## Sanje

Hi All,

I need to check the medical test referal letter. SO im going to click "organize health" link in my evisa page.

can i do medical test next week after getting medical referral letter ? or do i need to do Medical just just now?


----------



## The Marine

Sanje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to check the medical test referal letter. SO im going to click "organize health" link in my evisa page.
> 
> can i do medical test next week after getting medical referral letter ? or do i need to do Medical just just now?


You can do it now or you can wait till CO asks you to do it. I've been told it might be faster to go and do it without CO.


----------



## ivetka233

rs100 said:


> you can preload the same.. it help to save some time
> 
> rgds..




Hey how is your case going, i did medicals and checks before, have you heard from your CO for some correspondance? You just 5 days before me, what your agent said,, will we have to do another medicals or this should be enough?

If you look at my timeline do you think my has been cleared?


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just got my medicals done on Saturday and the application page now mentions the following in case of all the 3 applicants included in my application -
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> What does this mean - any idea?
> 
> Thanks.


Don't worry! It is a system glitch.


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> It is not there..for posts which i posted recently, there is EDIT option..maybe after certain time you cant edit your posts..however i sent a message to moderator..hope someone doesnt hack my account


You are right! Wait for the moderator and now on be careful! ray:ray:ray: :attention::attention:


----------



## sajeesh salim

Lodged visa today.....


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> Showing same status for me.


Your meds also cleared! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ishaanchal

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsol-closed-ict-occupations-5th-aug.html

How true is that ??


----------



## chandustorageadm

Vijay24 said:


> 18th June guy got his grant today.
> 
> When are last week June candidates are receiving?


Vijay.. it is depending on many factors I guess...
My case.. I am alone, no dependents.
My medicals are not referred to MOC.
no background verification( I worked in IBM, now in Cognizant.. they didn'r receive any calls from Australian immigration).
I uploaded all the docs(PCC and medicals) in advance as some forum members said.

So considering all these factors... grants time may vary form case to case.. it just my idea based on my experience gained from this forum...


----------



## rs100

ivetka233 said:


> Hey how is your case going, i did medicals and checks before, have you heard from your CO for some correspondance? You just 5 days before me, what your agent said,, will we have to do another medicals or this should be enough?
> 
> If you look at my timeline do you think my has been cleared?


Hi,

as per DIAC, my medicals are cleared(they confirmed on call). CO contacted me on 1st Aug, want my education transcripts because they are unable to download the same from evisa portal.

rgds//


----------



## rs100

Hi ivetka,

for medical clearance you can confirm from DIAC front desk. no need for re medical. be patient for this week, i hope some good news in coming days. nothing is pending from us, so probably CO is also eager to close the case... 


RAJ


----------



## AnkurUk

I am still waiting for communication from my CO . No sign of CO yet .. I applied on 13th June through agent he said i dint hear anything from CO yet....fingers crossed..


----------



## ivetka233

rs100 said:


> Hi ivetka,
> 
> for medical clearance you can confirm from DIAC front desk. no need for re medical. be patient for this week, i hope some good news in coming days. nothing is pending from us, so probably CO is also eager to close the case...
> 
> 
> RAJ




When you say medical clear can confirm from frond desk DIAC,, what exactly you mean? Call immigratium and confirm on phone or come to DIAC office and confirm there personally?

How about your police check,, did you checked if they do any internal-external checks? Some people wrote ab that,, how can you and where can you check this? Did you?


----------



## NSWPRASH

*Case officer Allocation*

HI,
I am waiting till my case officer allocation.
Does anyone know how long will it take ? 

I've submitted my application on 12th July 2013.

Thanks,


----------



## Vijay24

chandustorageadm said:


> Vijay.. it is depending on many factors I guess...
> My case.. I am alone, no dependents.
> My medicals are not referred to MOC.
> no background verification( I worked in IBM, now in Cognizant.. they didn'r receive any calls from Australian immigration).
> I uploaded all the docs(PCC and medicals) in advance as some forum members said.
> 
> So considering all these factors... grants time may vary form case to case.. it just my idea based on my experience gained from this forum...


Same case here. I have uploaded all docs. My medical reports are with DIAC as per the operator's update. I am also applying alone. Not sure if my current company has received any call! Don't know for how many days more O should wait


----------



## Rocky Balboa

NSWPRASH said:


> HI,
> I am waiting till my case officer allocation.
> Does anyone know how long will it take ?
> 
> I've submitted my application on 12th July 2013.
> 
> Thanks,


For 190 visa subclass, 5 weeks..thought i lodged 5 weeks ago i didnt hear from a CO yet..some mates around have lodged 6 weeks ago, they didnt hear too..maybe they will get a grant directly..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

AnkurUk said:


> Congratulations to those who got their grant. But i am still waiting for communication from my CO . No sign of CO yet .. I applied on 13th June through agent he said i dint hear anything from CO yet....fingers crossed..


you will receive a direct grant if you have frontloaded everything in advance. some CO's do not contact if everything is Ok and there is no need for further communication.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> You are right! Wait for the moderator and now on be careful! ray:ray:ray: :attention::attention:


definitely..thanks for imparting me a very important education..i was unaware of this.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sajeesh salim said:


> Lodged visa today.....


Congratulations..make sure to upload PCC, Character certificates, Form 80 and medicals in advance. and wait wait and wait until you hear from a CO after 5 weeks..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

chandustorageadm said:


> Vijay.. it is depending on many factors I guess...
> My case.. I am alone, no dependents.
> My medicals are not referred to MOC.
> no background verification( I worked in IBM, now in Cognizant.. they didn'r receive any calls from Australian immigration).
> I uploaded all the docs(PCC and medicals) in advance as some forum members said.
> 
> So considering all these factors... grants time may vary form case to case.. it just my idea based on my experience gained from this forum...


Can you breakdown your points? How many points did you claim from Work experience?

Did you not hear from your CO?


----------



## icriding

Balboa, you are smashing it!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Now, I have to get back to the Investec Ashes Series. Hope there will be twists and turns like in the first match.


----------



## rs100

confirm on call from DIAC front desk... 

for police check, i Don't know my status.

RAJ


----------



## ahmed1981

Finally after waiting for almost 7 months, my grant has arrived! thanks everyone for their help 

I was so worried about this whole process by reading all the horrible stories about security checks taking up 12-16 months. and I almost lost hope ! My character form on the eVisa page was changed to MET a couple of weeks back but I wasnt sure if it meant anything other than a glitch but thank god i was wrong! 

Wish everyone the best!


----------



## rs100

ahmed1981 said:


> Finally after waiting for almost 7 months, my grant has arrived! thanks everyone for their help
> 
> I was so worried about this whole process by reading all the horrible stories about security checks taking up 12-16 months. and I almost lost hope ! My character form on the eVisa page was changed to MET a couple of weeks back but I wasnt sure if it meant anything other than a glitch but thank god i was wrong!
> 
> Wish everyone the best!


congrats dear....lane:


----------



## ivetka233

congrats,, god very long... enjoy.


----------



## ahmed1981

Thanks


----------



## melbourne2012

i just knew from the other forum that a guy submitted QLD SS visa on 10/7 got CO assigned on 2/8


----------



## kish199

*medicals*

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

*does this mean that they have received my medicals?*


----------



## Hyd786

kish199 said:


> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> *does this mean that they have received my medicals?*


Most likely, Yes


----------



## ranjith47

Kish199, 
This message most probably means that your medicals have been cleared!


----------



## Australia1

ahmed1981 said:


> Finally after waiting for almost 7 months, my grant has arrived! thanks everyone for their help
> 
> I was so worried about this whole process by reading all the horrible stories about security checks taking up 12-16 months. and I almost lost hope ! My character form on the eVisa page was changed to MET a couple of weeks back but I wasnt sure if it meant anything other than a glitch but thank god i was wrong!
> 
> Wish everyone the best!


Hi, Congratulations on your grant. Did your CO confirmed that you were on security checks? Just wanted to establish the time taken to complete security checks for you by DIAC.


----------



## chandustorageadm

kish199 said:


> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> *does this mean that they have received my medicals?*


your medicals cleared...


----------



## kish199

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.di

medicals cleared means???
*can i assume a CO is allocated and cleared my medicals?!!!!!!*


----------



## chandustorageadm

Rocky Balboa said:


> Can you breakdown your points? How many points did you claim from Work experience?
> 
> Did you not hear from your CO?


Below is my point break down info...
Age 30
English Language Ability 0
Qualifications Applicable 15
Overseas Experience More than Five years 10
Sponsorship Bonus Points Applicable 05


Yes.. CO never contacted me


----------



## sudeep22

Hello peeps...I am super surprised to see that I haven't been able to find a single 60 pts person getting invited under either business analyst or 2613 category...

Like posted earlier I called DIAC and the information given was very new and surprising to me too as I have been following all news and links closely and nowhere it was mentioned that your occupation made any difference. I did voice that concern with the DIAC person I spoke over the phone but she replied oh you have got the wrong info. Occupation is very imp and its very competitive right now. I feel that the ceiling was brought into practice to make everything fair and also to make sure that not one occupation dominates the invites but the priority is only for points and visa date of effect which seemed to have changed in this round for some reason which is unfair. 

If anyone under business analyst or 2613 occupation code with 60 points who got invited this round please post. Thanks in advance


----------



## ccham

abdulzak said:


> Hello guys
> 
> After one month wait (27th June 2013).. i received my invitation today for 489 Family Sponsor with 60 Points for the occupation 263111 Computer networks and system engineer..
> 
> Next is to file the application..
> 
> hopefully everything goes fine...



congratzzzz mate :clap2: i also waiting for same visa under software engineer. i logged my application 13th july 2013.


----------



## naree

Mates,

Did any one tried to check the status of your visa application using below url?

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

this is always throwing server is temporarily unavailable..error


----------



## prazol687

Deepalohiankhas said:


> Hi anyone received invitation today 5 August 2013 under 60 points?? As an accountant plz update and is their any specific time for an invitation or any time in da day??thansk wating for answer thanks


i got an invitation today hurray!!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.di
> 
> medicals cleared means???
> *can i assume a CO is allocated and cleared my medicals?!!!!!!*


Thats a great news for you Kish..CO might have been allocated already for you. *Golden Grant Mail* may knock at your door anytime soon.

however, my status still showing, results submitted to DIAC on 19 July. All tests are completed. "Organize your health examinations" link is still active in my eVisa acount.

When did you do your medicals? when did the medical center upload your test results?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

naree said:


> Mates,
> 
> Did any one tried to check the status of your visa application using below url?
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> this is always throwing server is temporarily unavailable..error


Forget about that link. It showed me same error.

use this one

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app


----------



## kapoorpuneet

*Hi...*

Chandustorageadm, Many Congrats for your grant....

How do you know that your case was with Adeliade ...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

melbourne2012 said:


> i just knew from the other forum that a guy submitted QLD SS visa on 10/7 got CO assigned on 2/8


I think he was an onshore applicant. Usually, the processing time for onshores are shorter as he may have done medicals already.


----------



## naree

Rocky Balboa said:


> Thats a great news for you Kish..CO might have been allocated already for you. *Golden Grant Mail* may knock at your door anytime soon.
> 
> however, my status still showing, results submitted to DIAC on 19 July. All tests are completed. "Organize your health examinations" link is still active in my eVisa acount.
> 
> When did you do your medicals? when did the medical center upload your test results?


Hi Rocky,
same thing happened to me also. I have submitted medicals for my spouse, child and myself on 30th july and after 2 days medical links for three of us disappeared and got that message.


----------



## balajism

chandustorageadm said:


> Below is my point break down info...
> Age 30
> English Language Ability 0
> Qualifications Applicable 15
> Overseas Experience More than Five years 10
> Sponsorship Bonus Points Applicable 05
> 
> 
> Yes.. CO never contacted me


:clap2: congrats chandu! Did you submit Form 80?


----------



## ahmed1981

Australia1 said:


> Hi, Congratulations on your grant. Did your CO confirmed that you were on security checks? Just wanted to establish the time taken to complete security checks for you by DIAC.


Thx Australia1, yes my CO told me in Feb. Below is the generic response she sent me on 16th Feb. 


************************************************
We are seeking to finalise this application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application as some cases may take many months to finalise. 

You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that this application is finalised as quickly as possible. 

We appreciate your patience in this matter.
************************************************

I think the security check process takes is 3-12 months as one of the members on this forum mentioned earlier. I didnt have any dependents on my applications so maybe this helped reduce the timing of my application. I am n offshore applicant FYI.

good luck


----------



## jogiyogi

What is happening with DIAC? Only 1 grant in such a long time...
Its horrible.


----------



## jogiyogi

mayankp said:


> Finally I could see some change on my e-visa page, I do not know the purpose of the same. The link to organise health check up is removed and in place of it below remark is mentioned"
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> At least I will come to know about my CO allocation based on the same.
> 
> Please guide, if any body has any experience or information of above remark.


Many many congratulations dear


----------



## chandustorageadm

kapoorpuneet said:


> Chandustorageadm, Many Congrats for your grant....
> 
> How do you know that your case was with Adeliade ...


Hi,
I called to DAIC help desk. They told that my case assigned to Adelaide team 4


----------



## chandustorageadm

balajism said:


> :clap2: congrats chandu! Did you submit Form 80?


Yes I submitted the form 80 in advance..


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> Don't worry! It is a system glitch.


Later it showed that medicals for myself and wife have been referred. Sad! !!!


----------



## AnkurUk

chandustorageadm said:


> Yes I submitted the form 80 in advance..


Hello mate,

Congratulations on your grant!!

can you please reply to my PM.


----------



## divyap

mithu93ku said:


> What are you saying??? You march 190 people yet to get CO or Grant!!!!
> Can you explain what happened to your application?
> Why you are not calling DIAC?


It depends on your country, but since you've mentioned it as India, I think the avg time for grant is max 8 weeks unless your medicals are referred.. 

Suggest you better call and confirm


----------



## ranjith47

There are so many people who are silent users of this forum and many who don't even use forums and they also get their grants in their due course .... So yeah, ther should be other grants but we may not know


----------



## happybuddha

mithu93ku said:


> You are right! Wait for the moderator and now on be careful! ray:ray:ray: :attention::attention:


Yeah you can't edit after 15 minutes. I still see your TRN no. This can be very dangerous. As you know some Gov dept.s in Australia are keeping an eye on this forum (look a platypus den), you can get in trouble. For all the cribbing you do (like all of us ) by supplying your TRN no., now they know that Rocky Balboa is the guy with this TRN no., the DIAC may keep a close eye on you. 
You should drop a note to a moderator or shel. Mother supreme will then either snip your posts or delete the content  Good luck


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Later it showed that medicals for myself and wife have been referred. Sad! !!!


Where you saw referred?


----------



## mamunmaziz

ahmed1981 said:


> Finally after waiting for almost 7 months, my grant has arrived! thanks everyone for their help
> 
> I was so worried about this whole process by reading all the horrible stories about security checks taking up 12-16 months. and I almost lost hope ! My character form on the eVisa page was changed to MET a couple of weeks back but I wasnt sure if it meant anything other than a glitch but thank god i was wrong!
> 
> Wish everyone the best!


congrats buddy.


----------



## divyap

Things to take white going for pcc in India, Chennai.. 

Guys, im going to go tmrw.. Plz help me in this regard..


----------



## masaudakhter

can any body send me statement of service form? 
and any other forms required for skilled immigration


----------



## mithu93ku

masaudakhter said:


> can any body send me statement of service form?
> and any other forms required for skilled immigration


What is your application Status?
Use Signature.


----------



## anshuashu

Can anybody know what type of question CO will ask to employer????


----------



## mithu93ku

divyap said:


> Things to take white going for pcc in India, Chennai..
> 
> Guys, im going to go tmrw.. Plz help me in this regard..


Please Visit this thread. Indian Police Clearance Certificate


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> Where you saw referred?


On the health referral link


----------



## masaudakhter

mithu93ku said:


> What is your application Status?
> Use Signature.


i did not apply upto now but i want to apply but want to know


----------



## mithu93ku

masaudakhter said:


> i did not apply upto now but i want to apply but want to know


Then visit this blog . Migrate to Australia

You will get an overview of application.


----------



## Andy10

neetikavikas said:


> HI Vijay
> 
> might be today is the day for us as our timelines are almost same ...


Hi Neetika.. something ain't right with your signature. EOI is lodged with SS. I think you means 190 Visa lodged?


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> On the health referral link


My meds are referred too. I don't get it there.


----------



## saintkamy

mithu93ku said:


> My meds are referred too. I don't get it there.


My organize your meds link is still appearing, n information sheet.pdf shows tests as completed.
mithu93ku how u know about your meds referred?


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> My meds are referred too. I don't get it there.


Did u open the emedical reference sheet which u took to the clinic? It should be mentioned against the test which was referred.

Mine also appear against one of those 3 tests.

Whizz


----------



## Mashtor

mithu93ku said:


> My meds are referred too. I don't get it there.


What does the term "referred" mean? Is it bad or ok?


----------



## killerbee82

mithu93ku said:


> My meds are referred too. I don't get it there.


Hi Mithu

My meds have this message 

All my tests says completed 

But in the top paragraph I have this message 
-------
If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered your case

-------

501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed
-------

Did yours have the same message when you found out it was referred?

Are mine referred

??????


----------



## saintkamy

killerbee82 said:


> Hi Mithu
> 
> My meds have this message
> 
> All my tests says completed
> 
> But in the top paragraph I have this message
> -------
> If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered your case
> 
> -------
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 707 HIV test Completed
> -------
> 
> Did yours have the same message when you found out it was referred?
> 
> Are mine referred
> 
> ??????


No no that para is for everyone, I think referred or finalized will be in place of completed but im not sure as its still completed for me


----------



## killerbee82

saintkamy said:


> No no that para is for everyone, I think referred or finalized will be in place of completed but im not sure as its still completed for me


Because a few days ago I had the message similar to 

Your meds will be auto cleared or referred .... Your case officer or diac will contact you bla bla 

But now it has this message about once a medical officer will consider your case


Does your message is the same as my current message


----------



## saintkamy

killerbee82 said:


> Because a few days ago I had the message similar to
> 
> Your meds will be auto cleared or referred .... Your case officer or diac will contact you bla bla
> 
> But now it has this message about once a medical officer will consider your case
> 
> 
> Does your message is the same as my current message


That difference is before n after meds are submitted to diac by penel hospital


----------



## abdulzak

ccham said:


> congratzzzz mate :clap2: i also waiting for same visa under software engineer. i logged my application 13th july 2013.


Thanks ccham, what's ur point?

Which state will u move after u get ur grant

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ivetka233

Anybody Grants or new CO allocation? Somehow it freezed


----------



## marorpe

ivetka233 said:


> Anybody Grants or new CO allocation? Somehow it freezed


Hahaha, you're gonna die from a heart attack before your visa is granted!! Relax!!


----------



## ivetka233

hehe, going call DIAC. I palnn holliday home so waiting till grant sooooooooo much can fly out.... please sooooon

Anyway why nb getting grant or CO from next June week?


----------



## mytos

I just contacted DIAC to get some more information on what is going on.

They told me that the selection process for delivering invitations is actually not only based on the number of points and the date of an EOI... Other criteria, which are not described anywhere on their public documentation, can be used for each rounds, such as the Occupation of an applicant.
Normally, the process of selection should be detailed on the official report but there's no way to know what they're up to before the invitation round.

Basically, they can do whatever they want, change every rules whenever and we can only hope for the best...

Cheers,
Matthieu


----------



## viperfx07

Hi Rocky,

When I open the link, it shows nothing but the header and footer. Is this normal?

Thanks



Rocky Balboa said:


> Forget about that link. It showed me same error.
> 
> use this one
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app



Apparently the link should be https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
Thanks


----------



## Vikas2013

Rocky Balboa said:


> I think he was an onshore applicant. Usually, the processing time for onshores are shorter as he may have done medicals already.


Naa bro.my application is onshore.australian education.485visa approved b4
.still waiting.44days.....stil counting..


----------



## saintkamy

whizzard said:


> On the health referral link


When ur results were uploaded?


----------



## OZHope

ahmed1981 said:


> Finally after waiting for almost 7 months, my grant has arrived! thanks everyone for their help
> 
> I was so worried about this whole process by reading all the horrible stories about security checks taking up 12-16 months. and I almost lost hope ! My character form on the eVisa page was changed to MET a couple of weeks back but I wasnt sure if it meant anything other than a glitch but thank god i was wrong!
> 
> Wish everyone the best!


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## chrisfz

By uploding Meds results, do you guys mean uploading the reference letter issued from Medical center?


----------



## J4nE

chrisfz said:


> By uploding Meds results, do you guys mean uploading the reference letter issued from Medical center?


Meaning if the Med results have been uploaded to DIAC by the clinic..


----------



## yooun88

Harish2013 said:


> *Hello All,
> 
> Please received following from State Sponsor government:
> *


Would it affect on 189 applicants under those occupations?
Or does it simply mean that from now on, they don't accept 190 eoi submission for the occupations?

I am confused what that really means.

I have applied under engineering technologist with 60 points on 6th July. Now I am thinking I should have applied under 190 if I had a chance but I don't think "other professional engineering" was never on the 190 list.


----------



## yooun88

terminator1 said:


> i dont have links, but downloaded reports. there are 10 pdfs. Let me know if you would like to read those.


Hi!

Can I please get the pdf?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ivetka233

Rang immigration,, still in progress. They cant tell me even initial of CO,,, That we cant provide, we cant give update of medical has been checked, if you under police check checks. 

Interested this i come to know under call to DIAC today. Is funny that till you got CO is bit of challenge and can be surprised once allocated, but after that its really nervous game,,,waiting, waiting. waiting.


Ok, Mystery CO please push my grant.


----------



## hrwong

Guys,

Should I be very worried as CO hasnt contacted since I lodged on 25th May? Its more than 10 weeks! I still have at least one document pending to be uploaded (police check) so in theory CO needs to contact me for it. The wait is just too long as compared to others who applied in June and got CO...


----------



## chrisfz

J4nE said:


> Meaning if the Med results have been uploaded to DIAC by the clinic..


I just called medical center, they said its been finalized. Does this mean everything is alright?


----------



## ivetka233

hrwong said:


> Guys,
> 
> Should I be very worried as CO hasnt contacted since I lodged on 25th May? Its more than 10 weeks! I still have at least one document pending to be uploaded (police check) so in theory CO needs to contact me for it. The wait is just too long as compared to others who applied in June and got CO...



Call them 30 min and you come to know easy!!


----------



## OZOZOZ

Immediate changes affected 190 and 489 subclass. Invitations for 189 will be issued or pro rate based. 

State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
DIAC instructed all states to follow the instructions.


----------



## mithu93ku

OZOZOZ said:


> Immediate changes affected 190 and 489 subclass. Invitations for 189 will be issued or pro rate based.
> 
> State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> DIAC instructed all states to follow the instructions.


Loads of IT professionals and Engineers mate will suffer.
Occupations impacted by this policy change include:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts - 2611
Chemical and Materials Engineers - 2331
Electronics Engineers - 2334
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals - 2633
Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613


----------



## ccham

abdulzak said:


> Thanks ccham, what's ur point?
> 
> Which state will u move after u get ur grant
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


i have only 60 point that's make me little bit doubt. I'm trying to settle in victoria. how about you?

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

saintkamy said:


> My organize your meds link is still appearing, n information sheet.pdf shows tests as completed.
> mithu93ku how u know about your meds referred?


While asking CO about my application by e-mail.


----------



## ccham

yooun88 said:


> Would it affect on 189 applicants under those occupations?
> Or does it simply mean that from now on, they don't accept 190 eoi submission for the occupations?
> 
> I am confused what that really means.
> 
> I have applied under engineering technologist with 60 points on 6th July. Now I am thinking I should have applied under 190 if I had a chance but I don't think "other professional engineering" was never on the 190 list.


see 
State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Please delete TRN number.


I still dont have any response from MODERATOR


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Did u open the emedical reference sheet which u took to the clinic? It should be mentioned against the test which was referred.
> 
> Mine also appear against one of those 3 tests.
> 
> Whizz


In my case, against all three is completed. No referred mentioned any where.


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> I still dont have any response from MODERATOR


PM MODERATOR Dolly. She is so kind hearted. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

happybuddha said:


> Yeah you can't edit after 15 minutes. I still see your TRN no. This can be very dangerous. As you know some Gov dept.s in Australia are keeping an eye on this forum (look a platypus den), you can get in trouble. For all the cribbing you do (like all of us ) by supplying your TRN no., now they know that Rocky Balboa is the guy with this TRN no., the DIAC may keep a close eye on you.
> You should drop a note to a moderator or shel. Mother supreme will then either snip your posts or delete the content  Good luck


damn..what can i do? i dont have any reply from the moderator..i sent a message yesterday..let me mail shel too


----------



## samkalu

It seems like diac wants their quotas to last till next july. So they have brought in few controlling mechanisms.


----------



## ccham

samkalu said:


> It seems like diac wants their quotas to last till next july. So they have brought in few controlling mechanisms.


but this will close the door for many applicants


----------



## samkalu

ccham said:


> but this will close the door for many applicants


True ,which is really bad and not that professional.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> PM MODERATOR Dolly. She is so kind hearted. :fingerscrossed:


Immediately after you suggested yesterday, I sent message via *Contact* button on the top right of the page, then today i PMed Shel and Dolly. If they dont reply is it better to delete my account. happybuddha suggested, DIAC keeps an eye on this forum and it can put my visa approval under jeopardy.


----------



## Shafqat Baig

My CO has asked for form 1229 for my kid.. This form is the sign of visa grant soon.. is this true ??


----------



## Vikas2013

Rocky Balboa said:


> damn..what can i do? i dont have any reply from the moderator..i sent a message yesterday..let me mail shel too


Hey rocky 
Dont panic.u dony hav to worry that much.no one can do anything with only
TRN no..uncless he/she know other details.and about immigration
They hav **** load of other stuff to do.
My trn is egnu1rog2g
Nothing to be worry mate


----------



## skcetarun23

Hi Guys,

There is no need to panic I am sure this is only a temporary measure.

Instead of speculating lets wait and see what happens.


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Did anyone else waZ asked for this form ?? Plz resond


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vikas2013 said:


> Hey rocky
> Dont panic.u dony hav to worry that much.no one can do anything with only
> TRN no..uncless he/she know other details.and about immigration
> They hav **** load of other stuff to do.
> My trn is egnu1rog2g
> Nothing to be worry mate


Thanks for your encouraging words mate, now i feel better..Read the post by *happybuddha* above. he totally freaked me out..


----------



## gualberto1221

abdulzak said:


> Hello guys
> 
> After one month wait (27th June 2013).. i received my invitation today for 489 Family Sponsor with 60 Points for the occupation 263111 Computer networks and system engineer..
> 
> Next is to file the application..
> 
> hopefully everything goes fine...


Congratz man,

I am so worried since my occupation is systems analyst. I don't know what to expect on the next invitation round. If I'm not invited for the next round ,for sure the occupational ceiling for the said job will be reached.

I would like to ask are there separate ranking for 489 and 189 visa? Or an applicant weather you are 489 or 189 are in the same ranking category?

Again, good luck to your application. I hope I will get an invitation on aug 19. I submitted my EOI on 11th of July under 489 visa with 60 pts.

Many Thanks,
G12


----------



## kish199

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.di

medicals cleared means???
can i assume a CO is allocated and cleared my medicals?
am confused


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Thanks for your encouraging words mate, now i feel better..Read the post by *happybuddha* above. he totally freaked me out..


You should be careful to put personal details in the forum. Obviously *happybuddha* is a well-wisher of you. Anyway, don't delete your forum account.


----------



## kish199

rocky

COs have better job than searching forums

jus be cool


----------



## mithu93ku

kish199 said:


> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.di
> 
> medicals cleared means???
> can i assume a CO is allocated and cleared my medicals?
> am confused


Your meds are clear sure but CO allocation is not sure regarding your message.


----------



## J4nE

chrisfz said:


> I just called medical center, they said its been finalized. Does this mean everything is alright?


think finalised doesn't necessary mean "delivered"..

When I called, they told me my results have been finallised on the day and delivered the next day.


----------



## ccham

gualberto1221 said:


> Congratz man,
> 
> I am so worried since my occupation is systems analyst. I don't know what to expect on the next invitation round. If I'm not invited for the next round ,for sure the occupational ceiling for the said job will be reached.
> 
> I would like to ask are there separate ranking for 489 and 189 visa? Or an applicant weather you are 489 or 189 are in the same ranking category?
> 
> Again, good luck to your application. I hope I will get an invitation on aug 19. I submitted my EOI on 11th of July under 489 visa with 60 pts.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> G12


i'm here waiting for next round under 489 family sponsor category. i think it's separate ranking because no any one got invite under 189 with 60 point this round.


----------



## sajeesh salim

viperfx07 said:


> Hi Rocky,
> 
> When I open the link, it shows nothing but the header and footer. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the link should be https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> Thanks


this link is for what to check?


----------



## gualberto1221

ccham said:


> i'm here waiting for next round under 489 family sponsor category. i think it's separate ranking because no any one got invite under 189 with 60 point this round.


Thanks for the reply.

if that's the case, we have higher chance but I am still do not expect as my occupation is so tight. Definitely, systems analyst is affected with this current change.

Anyway, please give me an update if you got invited on the next round. All we have to do is just wait.


----------



## J4nE

sajeesh salim said:


> this link is for what to check?


visa status and attach documents


----------



## Vijay24

Some update in my signature! 

I spoke to DIAC just now, and representative said I have been allocated a CO on August-2nd!


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Some update in my signature!
> 
> I spoke to DIAC just now, and representative said I have been allocated a CO on August-2nd!


Congratulations mate. Your grant is nearby..... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shafqat Baig

So none of u replying to my Msg or U all dont know what form 1229 is for ??


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> Congratulations mate. Your grant is nearby..... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I hope so!


----------



## ccham

gualberto1221 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> if that's the case, we have higher chance but I am still do not expect as my occupation is so tight. Definitely, systems analyst is affected with this current change.
> 
> Anyway, please give me an update if you got invited on the next round. All we have to do is just wait.


ok sure. we can have better image after they publish last round report. anyway wait and see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zac1

ahmed1981 said:


> Thx Australia1, yes my CO told me in Feb. Below is the generic response she sent me on 16th Feb.
> 
> ************************************************
> We are seeking to finalise this application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application as some cases may take many months to finalise.
> 
> You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that this application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter.
> ************************************************
> 
> I think the security check process takes is 3-12 months as one of the members on this forum mentioned earlier. I didnt have any dependents on my applications so maybe this helped reduce the timing of my application. I am n offshore applicant FYI.
> 
> good luck


Dear Ahmed

Congratulations for getting the grant... Must be a big relief.

Since I have received the similar email recently from my CO so I wonder if you could kindly tell me the exact date when you received the email. It will help me get some idea though I apreciate one can not generalise anything in matters like these. 

Congrats again and please if you could kindly take a moment to reply.

Rgds
Z


----------



## kish199

*diac number plss*

diac number plssss


----------



## hrwong

ivetka233 said:


> Call them 30 min and you come to know easy!!


Thanks ivetka233! I just got the first email from Adelaide Team 6 just now, saying that I should expect my CO to contact me this week. Haha I wonder if someone in the forum saw my whining post and made them process my case!


----------



## jimjimmer

gualberto1221 said:


> Congratz man,
> 
> I am so worried since my occupation is systems analyst. I don't know what to expect on the next invitation round. If I'm not invited for the next round ,for sure the occupational ceiling for the said job will be reached.
> 
> I would like to ask are there separate ranking for 489 and 189 visa? Or an applicant weather you are 489 or 189 are in the same ranking category?
> 
> Again, good luck to your application. I hope I will get an invitation on aug 19. I submitted my EOI on 11th of July under 489 visa with 60 pts.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> G12


I'm not sure the ceiling will be reached too quickly actually - based on these boards very few (if any) systems analysts got invited in this round. I'm also a SA and didn't get anything this time. We will only know for sure when the report is released though. 

Good luck anyway. Another few weeks of waiting!


----------



## kish199

*DIAC call no*

guys pls give the DIAC no


----------



## silji

mithu93ku said:


> Loads of IT professionals and Engineers mate will suffer.
> Occupations impacted by this policy change include:
> 
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts - 2611
> Chemical and Materials Engineers - 2331
> Electronics Engineers - 2334
> Telecommunications Engineering Professionals - 2633
> Other Engineering Professional - 2339
> Software and Applications Programmers - 2613


Will it have any impact on already lodged applications ?


----------



## Gurpreethm

Any grant today


----------



## mithu93ku

silji said:


> Will it have any impact on already lodged applications ?


No mate.


----------



## abhibakshi

*CO Response Time line*

Hi All,

I have applied for 189 visa and lodge my application on 20th June. I have uploaded the required docs but still no CO is being assigned. Its been close to 6 weeks and still there is no response from DIAC. Tried to call them but it seems the lines were too busy and waited for almost 15 mins.

Can you please share your experiences about CO allocation? Will I get a email from Them? Or do I need to do anything else. Please suggest.

Abhisek


----------



## Zac1

ahmed1981 said:


> Thx Australia1, yes my CO told me in Feb. Below is the generic response she sent me on 16th Feb.
> 
> ************************************************
> We are seeking to finalise this application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application as some cases may take many months to finalise.
> 
> You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that this application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter.
> ************************************************
> 
> I think the security check process takes is 3-12 months as one of the members on this forum mentioned earlier. I didnt have any dependents on my applications so maybe this helped reduce the timing of my application. I am n offshore applicant FYI.
> 
> good luck


Dear Ahmed

Congratulations for getting the grant... Must be a big relief.

Since I have received the similar email recently from my CO so I wonder if you could kindly tell me the exact date when you received the email. It will help me get some idea though I apreciate one can not generalise anything in matters like these. 

Congrats again and please if you could kindly take a moment to reply.

Rgds
Z


----------



## mamunmaziz

Zac1 said:


> Dear Ahmed
> 
> Congratulations for getting the grant... Must be a big relief.
> 
> Since I have received the similar email recently from my CO so I wonder if you could kindly tell me the exact date when you received the email. It will help me get some idea though I apreciate one can not generalise anything in matters like these.
> 
> Congrats again and please if you could kindly take a moment to reply.
> 
> Rgds
> Z


everytime I asked my CO replied the same.


----------



## Zac1

abhibakshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa and lodge my application on 20th June. I have uploaded the required docs but still no CO is being assigned. Its been close to 6 weeks and still there is no response from DIAC. Tried to call them but it seems the lines were too busy and waited for almost 15 mins.
> 
> Can you please share your experiences about CO allocation? Will I get a email from Them? Or do I need to do anything else. Please suggest.
> 
> Abhisek


try this number 1300 364 613


----------



## abhibakshi

Yes I have tried this number couple of times. I called this number from Skype as I was not able to call this number from my mobile. But I waited more than 15 mins.. it says operators are busy. So after 15 mins I hung up.


----------



## 8rash

Hi All, 

I am new to this forum.. would like to check with u all when was the last invite for a 60 pointer under biz analyst occupation sent?

We have lodged our EOI on 24 July with 60 points under the Biz analyst occupation.. Keeping my fingers crossed . Hoping to get invited before the ceiling reaches this year.

Any advice from the senior members here?


----------



## Zac1

abhibakshi said:


> Yes I have tried this number couple of times. I called this number from Skype as I was not able to call this number from my mobile. But I waited more than 15 mins.. it says operators are busy. So after 15 mins I hung up.


call them 0830hrs australian central time.
Usually, wait time is 15-20mins (At least for me, I called them thrice) and usual reply is ..."we appreciate your patience and do not worry, your application is on track".................................LIARS


----------



## Ajithkumarm

kish199 said:


> guys pls give the DIAC no


contact this no. -00611300364613


----------



## abhibakshi

Zac1 said:


> call them 0830hrs australian central time.
> Usually, wait time is 15-20mins (At least for me, I called them thrice) and usual reply is ..."we appreciate your patience and do not worry, your application is on track".................................LIARS


Got it ... Thanks..


----------



## J4nE

silji said:


> Will it have any impact on already lodged applications ?


which state is that?


----------



## jimjimmer

8rash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum.. would like to check with u all when was the last invite for a 60 pointer under biz analyst occupation sent?
> 
> We have lodged our EOI on 24 July with 60 points under the Biz analyst occupation.. Keeping my fingers crossed . Hoping to get invited before the ceiling reaches this year.
> 
> Any advice from the senior members here?


Last 60 pointers were invited on July 15th. As far as Im aware there were none invited in yesterdays round. Won't know for sure until the skillselect reports for this month are released though.


----------



## Ajithkumarm

Hi guys,i have been following posts in this thread for a while. As things are nearing,i'm tempted to join u guys in an active discussion... I'm in too!

ACT nomination & invitation on 2/07/2013,Lodged on 7/7/2013,Meds on 24/07/2013 CO :ranger: Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ivetka233

hrwong said:


> Thanks ivetka233! I just got the first email from Adelaide Team 6 just now, saying that I should expect my CO to contact me this week. Haha I wonder if someone in the forum saw my whining post and made them process my case!




I have Adelaide Team 6, let me know whats going on,, look like very slow team . My Co dont even talk to me botther sent email hello.


----------



## J4nE

Ajithkumarm said:


> Hi guys,i have been following posts in this thread for a while. As things are nearing,i'm tempted to join u guys in an active discussion... I'm in too!
> 
> ACT nomination & invitation on 2/07/2013,Lodged on 7/7/2013,Meds on 24/07/2013 CO :ranger: Grant :fingerscrossed:


lol your timeline is pretty close to mine


----------



## ashish3116

Hi All,

I just got my state sponsorship approved for ACT and an invite for Visa. Just have a quick question about the fee. It can only be paid by a credit card as it has increased already to double almost and I don't have a credit card of that limit. Does anyone know any other alternative to pay
?


----------



## silji

mithu93ku said:


> No mate.


Thank you for the response. I have one more query. I lodged application on Aug2 without including My wife and son. but now I want to add them to My VISA application. How can I do that ? ahould I wait till a CO assigned to my case ? or can I do it right away. If so how Can I pay the fee for their VISA. Please reply


----------



## SailOZ

Hi expats, 

Just a quick one: 

I was uploading a whole bunch of files. After completion, they were all shown at the "Attachments Provided" column, but NOT shown in the "Next Step" column. Does it mean that they were not uploaded properly? Should I upload the missing ones again? 

Please advise and many thanks!


----------



## 8rash

Oh.. Could there be a possibility of a 60 pointer getting invited atleast in the 19 August round?


----------



## anshuashu

Can anybody know what type of question CO will ask to employer????


----------



## chrisfz

silji said:


> Thank you for the response. I have one more query. I lodged application on Aug2 without including My wife and son. but now I want to add them to My VISA application. How can I do that ? ahould I wait till a CO assigned to my case ? or can I do it right away. If so how Can I pay the fee for their VISA. Please reply


you can sure include your wife now. Just fill a form and attach to your application. I forgot which one, but you can find it easily from DIAC website.


----------



## kish199

i called up DIAC

its been 5 weeks and i am not allocated a CO
they told me its huge rush of applications


----------



## revanth530

*Rev*

Even I have submitted my EOI on 4/06/2013 with 60 points for BA. I am waiting for the invitation under 489 Category. VERY Tensed


----------



## hrwong

ivetka233 said:


> I have Adelaide Team 6, let me know whats going on,, look like very slow team . My Co dont even talk to me botther sent email hello.


It is very slow. Will keep you updated with my progress. Good luck.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> i called up DIAC
> 
> its been 5 weeks and i am not allocated a CO
> they told me its huge rush of applications


Thank you for calling DIAC, you saved my bucks

i applied a day after you..so i dont need to call them to ask the same question and get the same response from them. Can you tell me how much money did it cost you to call them? how long did you wait to talk to the operator?


----------



## Vijay24

anshuashu said:


> Can anybody know what type of question CO will ask to employer????


Nothing to worry, they just inquire about your joining date and whether you are working permanently as per the given details


----------



## anshuashu

Thanks Vijay


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> Thank you for calling DIAC, you saved my bucks
> 
> i applied a day after you..so i dont need to call them to ask the same question and get the same response from them. Can you tell me how much money did it cost you to call them? how long did you wait to talk to the operator?


I asked my service provider Vodafone, it is 10/- per minute to Australia, today I waited and spoke for over 25 minutes. Do your math


----------



## ccham

8rash said:


> Oh.. Could there be a possibility of a 60 pointer getting invited atleast in the 19 August round?


it can't say until last round report released, according to few forums they invites only 65 pointers. hope this will change next round but not much sure. and they stop all 489 and 190 visas for IT and few other occupations
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ishaanchal

kish199 said:


> i called up DIAC
> 
> its been 5 weeks and i am not allocated a CO
> they told me its huge rush of applications


Does this means guys like me stand a chance now ?


----------



## Vijay24

If CO is assigned on 2nd August, how long it will take to receive grant?

Will I be able to get by this month end?


----------



## silji

chrisfz said:


> you can sure include your wife now. Just fill a form and attach to your application. I forgot which one, but you can find it easily from DIAC website.


You mean fill application form scan and upload online ?If so how can I pay fee for the same ?


----------



## ishaanchal

Vijay24 said:


> If CO is assigned on 2nd August, how long it will take to receive grant?
> 
> Will I be able to get by this month end?


Lol .. No body can predict that !! I have got a CO 2 months ago (5th June) and nothing as of now and there are expats who have got CO's in mid July's and have their grants !

It's not actually how strong your case is, its actually how strongly and correctly have you presented it.

Cheers

Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## Rocky Balboa

anshuashu said:


> Can anybody know what type of question CO will ask to employer????


like when you joined the company, your main jobs, duties, responsibilities, your total working hours per fortnight, etc.


----------



## jimjimmer

8rash said:


> Oh.. Could there be a possibility of a 60 pointer getting invited atleast in the 19 August round?


Your guess is as good as mine I'm afraid!

It seems DIAC are fiddling with the occupations at the moment and IT occupations were given less of a priority this month. For example I am on 65 points and didn't get an invite this round but there were 60 pointers in other occupations, both IT and Non IT, who did, so its difficult to tell what's going on...Should be clearer once the skill select reports are released though later this month.


----------



## kish199

i callled up diac

they told due to huge volume CO isnt allocated
its been 5 weeks 1 day


----------



## Sunlight11

jimjimmer said:


> Your guess is as good as mine I'm afraid!
> 
> It seems DIAC are fiddling with the occupations at the moment and IT occupations were given less of a priority this month. For example I am on 65 points and didn't get an invite this round but there were 60 pointers in other occupations, both IT and Non IT, who did, so its difficult to tell what's going on...Should be clearer once the skill select reports are released though later this month.


Very strange, according to SkillSelect Logic, this is not the way Auto-Invitation should work. .. Keep posting if you find any more relevant cause for this...!


----------



## gualberto1221

revanth530 said:


> Even I have submitted my EOI on 4/06/2013 with 60 points for BA. I am waiting for the invitation under 489 Category. VERY Tensed


One of the members here got invitation last round. He got 60 pts under 489 visa with an occupation of comp networks and he submitted on 27th of June. So it means they already stopped invitation for BA.

I am also under your work category and visa. I should worried more coz mine is 11/7 for EOI


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*kish* Did you already upload PCC/Form 80 and i hope you completed your medicals too..then all you can do is wait..you may get direct grant sometime this month..i am still waiting for foreign PCC and preparing form 80


----------



## revanth530

jimjimmer said:


> Your guess is as good as mine I'm afraid!
> 
> It seems DIAC are fiddling with the occupations at the moment and IT occupations were given less of a priority this month. For example I am on 65 points and didn't get an invite this round but there were 60 pointers in other occupations, both IT and Non IT, who did, so its difficult to tell what's going on...Should be clearer once the skill select reports are released though later this month.



Hi jimjimmer, You haven't received an invitation with 65 points? This sounds very weird to me. Hope we all receive in next round.


----------



## revanth530

gualberto1221 said:


> One of the members here got invitation last round. He got 60 pts under 489 visa with an occupation of comp networks and he submitted on 27th of June. So it means they already stopped invitation for BA.
> 
> I am also under your work category and visa. I should worried more coz mine is 11/7 for EOI


Let's hope for the good mate as none of 60 pointer has received an invitation for BA even there is one more guy i know who has submitted on 29th May for System Analyst even he din't get an invitation.


----------



## Vijay24

ishaanchal said:


> Lol .. No body can predict that !! I have got a CO 2 months ago (5th June) and nothing as of now and there are expats who have got CO's in mid July's and have their grants !
> 
> It's not actually how strong your case is, its actually how strongly and correctly have you presented it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ishaan & Aanchal


Got it Thanks


----------



## kish199

5 weeks 1 day no CO allocated


----------



## jimjimmer

revanth530 said:


> Hi jimjimmer, You haven't received an invitation with 65 points? This sounds very weird to me. Hope we all receive in next round.


Thats right yes - Thats why I'm thinking they just put a complete freeze on the BA/SA category this month, after last months influx. I cant find a single example of a BA or SA, regardless of points, that got invited this month.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> 5 weeks 1 day no CO allocated


Mate relax, take it easy..there are people who have a CO and have waited for two months but no Grant, there are people who have got direct grant without a CO contacting them..i also applied one day after you, i didnt call them and am pretty sure i dont have a CO, however i am not going to call them just to ask whether i have been allotted a CO..doesnt solve your purpose..


----------



## J4nE

LALALA~~

Called DIAC and I've been allocated to a CO


----------



## Ajithkumarm

J4nE said:


> lol your timeline is pretty close to mine


Oh yes.let's keep fingers crossed! We will complete 5 weeks next week.is ur meds positive?
Let's stay in touch.


----------



## SailOZ

Hi expats, 

Just a quick one: 

I was uploading a whole bunch of files. After completion, they were all shown at the "Attachments Provided" column, but some of them were NOT shown in the "Next Step" column. Does it mean that these not shown ones were not uploaded properly? Should I upload the missing ones again? 

Because these files are bank statement, lengthy and big in size (<5M). Can I send them by attachment to my CO directly?

Please advise and many thanks!


----------



## chrisfz

J4nE said:


> LALALA~~
> 
> Called DIAC and I've been allocated to a CO


good news for you. Is your application onshore? What did they say to you?


----------



## J4nE

Ajithkumarm said:


> Oh yes.let's keep fingers crossed! We will complete 5 weeks next week.is ur meds positive?
> Let's stay in touch.


 the doctor said there's nothing wrong with my med when I did it on 26th...was just waiting for HIV result, pretty sure I don't have that !! haha

results are dilivered to DIAC later that day but in the system it's the next day...called DIAC, in official files they acknowledged accepting the med. on 30th...and I have CO, according to the girl answered the phone: just been assigned


----------



## Rocky Balboa

J4nE said:


> LALALA~~
> 
> Called DIAC and I've been allocated to a CO


Thats really sweet..i think onshore applicants get a CO quicker. From other forum, i yesterday found out a guy who applied on the 10th of July got a CO already, you applied a week after *I* and *Kish99* did. Good luck!!! your grant is round the corner..


----------



## J4nE

chrisfz said:


> good news for you. Is your application onshore? What did they say to you?


yes onshore.

CO hasn't contact, called DIAC and found it out. just been assigned, DIAC said CO will probably contact me in 1-2 wks. but since I have all the required file uploaded...expecting grant soon! hahahaah:fingerscrossed:


----------



## surinsin

Hi All,

I am getting little impatient now. Please check my timeline below. There is no movement on my evisa page since last three months. I had lodged my application on 30th April and CO assigned on 20th May and nothing happened after that except few days back I came to know that my CO is no longer employed with DIAC. 
I didnt get any email for new CO or any requirement. I called DIAC twice and no information from them as well.
Also wanted to know from experts that if case goes for security check do they inform or ask for any information or they straightway send it for that. 
My case was pretty straight forward 6.5yrs experience in a single company and i am on break from last two years for my kid.
i also have Canada PR where i just stayed for four months. Can this be an issue or reason for delay.

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## chrisfz

J4nE said:


> the doctor said there's nothing wrong with my med when I did it on 26th...was just waiting for HIV result, pretty sure I don't have that !! haha
> 
> results are dilivered to DIAC later that day but in the system it's the next day...called DIAC, in official files they acknowledged accepting the med. on 30th...and I have CO, according to the girl answered the phone: just been assigned


How do you check the med result is in the system or not? You can even speak to the doctor to find out the results?


----------



## amitgupte

Shafqat Baig said:


> So none of u replying to my Msg or U all dont know what form 1229 is for ??


According to my understanding, form 1229 is needed if both parents are not accompanying a child below 18 years of age. Is this true in your case?


----------



## Anemone

*Grant of 189*

Hello everyone,

I've been reading this forum, so thought I'd contribute with my timeline just to keep people motivated. 

31/05/2013 - EOI Submitted
03/06/2013 - Invitation received
04/06/2013 - Application submitted
05/06/2013 - Documents attached (including PCCs)
15/06/2013 - Medical submitted
02/08/2013 - Case Officer assigned
06/08/2013 - 189 Grant

Onshore, 75 Points, Applied as Spatial Scientist. 

Cheers. Good luck!


----------



## rs100

Anemone said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've been reading this forum, so thought I'd contribute with my timeline just to keep people motivated.
> 
> 31/05/2013 - EOI Submitted
> 03/06/2013 - Invitation received
> 04/06/2013 - Application submitted
> 05/06/2013 - Documents attached (including PCCs)
> 15/06/2013 - Medical submitted
> 02/08/2013 - Case Officer assigned
> 06/08/2013 - 189 Grant
> 
> Onshore, 75 Points, Applied as Spatial Scientist.
> 
> Cheers. Good luck!



Congrats dear.....


----------



## revanth530

jimjimmer said:


> Thats right yes - Thats why I'm thinking they just put a complete freeze on the BA/SA category this month, after last months influx. I cant find a single example of a BA or SA, regardless of points, that got invited this month.



May be they will create a Huge influx of BA/SA and they may send invitations all of a sudden .


----------



## killerbee82

I have a CO from Adelaide team 4 Joshua 


Anyone with the same CO???


----------



## 8rash

I just hope something of such a thing happens and all of us get invited in the aug 19 round  lets be optimistic 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Joy75

I also applied under 189 on July 31st, got invitation yesterday.


----------



## gualberto1221

it's time move on guys, and face the reality and look for other options like canada.


----------



## viperfx07

sajeesh salim said:


> this link is for what to check?


Before, Rocky posted https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app as the link to check your application. I found nothing on that page.

Apparently, you need to have a parameter ?login at the end, so the correct link is https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Joy75

congrats..  i applied on 31st july, got yesterday..


----------



## Joy75

Any idea How much time does DIAC take to grant Visa for 189 - skilled independent.
Got invitation yesterday, have to apply by Oct 04.

Does it take months from here...?
What does CO mean ?

Please answer. Thanks.


----------



## VenuKumar

*Visa granted!!!*

Hi Everyone,

Finally got my grant today morning!!!

This forum has been of so much help, I want to thank everyone who has helped me in this journey.

Thankkkk youuuuu.

All the best to everyone who is waiting. I wish that all of you get your grant soon.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

viperfx07 said:


> Before, Rocky posted https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app as the link to check your application. I found nothing on that page.
> 
> Apparently, you need to have a parameter ?login at the end, so the correct link is https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


both the URL's are working on my google chrome..hmmm.strange..


----------



## marorpe

Hello everyone,

Let me share my experience so far with meds and pcc.

I lodged my app on 2nd July. I've never been contacted by any CO. I haven't got any agent to give me additional instructions.

At first, I provided the documents that I was requested. Not meds nor app yet.

Later on, I noticed a link after every person included in the app (can't say when exactly that link appeared or if it was there from the very first moment). This link said "Organise your health requirements" or something similar. And then a question mark with more information and the Referral letter that I needed to fill up and submit and also the adresses of official medical panel.

So we all in the visa organised the medical checks. Those were done last week, Wednesday and Thursday. First of them were cleared on Thursday (Cleared: Former link disappears and it's replaced by a sentence stating "No health examinations are required..."). Rest of them were cleared yesterday. That means just 24-48h after being sent by the doctor. He didn't give us any copy of our records at all. He didn't notify anything about results.

Now, I've just opened my e-visa to have a look and I've seen a new link, just under the sentence "No health requirements..." saying "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". And a new question mark besides, explaining that you'll be prompted to fill a form (Form 80). I've already attached them and they are marked as received, but the links still remain. I know I still miss pcc from police.

So I'm merely following instructions and there isn't any CO requesting me anything. And I see progress in my app.

Hope this helps.


----------



## viperfx07

Rocky Balboa said:


> both the URL's are working on my google chrome..hmmm.strange..


It's strange for me, then. The one without ?login didn't work on my Chrome and IE10. But don't worry


----------



## VenuKumar

*Visa Granted!!!*

Hi Everyone,

Finally got my grant today morning!!!

This forum has been of so much help, I want to thank everyone who has helped me in this journey.

Thankkkk youuuuu.

All the best to everyone who is waiting. I wish that all of you get your grant soon.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Please delete TRN number.


Still see it?..i think *shel *or *dolly* deleted it. Huge sigh of relief. From now on, i will be extremely cautious while posting such confidential informations on publicly accessible forums like this one..


----------



## killerbee82

My evisa organise my health link is not working


When I click print information sheet nothing opens and takes too long to give an error

Any one experiencing the same?


----------



## venkatravinder

marorpe said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Let me share my experience so far with meds and pcc.
> 
> I lodged my app on 2nd July. I've never been contacted by any CO. I haven't got any agent to give me additional instructions.
> 
> At first, I provided the documents that I was requested. Not meds nor app yet.
> 
> Later on, I noticed a link after every person included in the app (can't say when exactly that link appeared or if it was there from the very first moment). This link said "Organise your health requirements" or something similar. And then a question mark with more information and the Referral letter that I needed to fill up and submit and also the adresses of official medical panel.
> 
> So we all in the visa organised the medical checks. Those were done last week, Wednesday and Thursday. First of them were cleared on Thursday (Cleared: Former link disappears and it's replaced by a sentence stating "No health examinations are required..."). Rest of them were cleared yesterday. That means just 24-48h after being sent by the doctor. He didn't give us any copy of our records at all. He didn't notify anything about results.
> 
> Now, I've just opened my e-visa to have a look and I've seen a new link, just under the sentence "No health requirements..." saying "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". And a new question mark besides, explaining that you'll be prompted to fill a form (Form 80). I've already attached them and they are marked as received, but the links still remain. I know I still miss pcc from police.
> 
> So I'm merely following instructions and there isn't any CO requesting me anything. And I see progress in my app.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Same here .
I have applied for 189 on 2nd Jul...and done with med on july month end.
Please check my signature.

SO after MEd's updated the link went off and started showing no Meds required for this subclass.

I am done with PCC and Form 80 ,but i still see the link below the applicant tab.
Even i am confused,but still waiting with patience


----------



## rs100

venukumar said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> finally got my grant today morning!!!
> 
> This forum has been of so much help, i want to thank everyone who has helped me in this journey.
> 
> Thankkkk youuuuu.
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting. I wish that all of you get your grant soon.



congrats...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Any GRANTS for the day? or CO allocation from last week of June (except* Vijay 24*) and month of July except *J4NE*..what about *mindfreak* ?


----------



## killerbee82

Rocky Balboa said:


> Any GRANTS for the day? or CO allocation from last week of June (except Vijay 24) and month of July except J4NE..what about mindfreak ?


I have a CO called diac again and got his info emailed him as we'll

Team 4 Adelaide Joshua


----------



## Rocky Balboa

killerbee82 said:


> My evisa organise my health link is not working
> 
> 
> When I click print information sheet nothing opens and takes too long to give an error
> 
> Any one experiencing the same?


nope. its working perfectly ok. try again later


----------



## Rocky Balboa

killerbee82 said:


> I have a CO called diac again and got his info emailed him as we'll
> 
> Team 4 Adelaide Joshua


Yes, but your CO was assigned almost two weeks ago..So, everything going well with him..Form 80, PCC/Medicals all done..then you may expect a Grant soon..good luck..its been 5 weeks for me no news..onshore applicant who applied a week after i did are getting CO


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Still see it?..i think *shel *or *dolly* deleted it. Huge sigh of relief. From now on, i will be extremely cautious while posting such confidential informations on publicly accessible forums like this one..


I don't see it. Happy now.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Andy10 said:


> Hi Neetika.. something ain't right with your signature. EOI is lodged with SS. I think you means 190 Visa lodged?


any updates on/from CO mate?


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> Any GRANTS for the day? or CO allocation from last week of June (except* Vijay 24*) and month of July except *J4NE*..what about *mindfreak* ?


i havn't heard anything from a CO yet, hoping for the direct grant email! lets see how it pans out. This process has definitely tested my patience and made me a more patient man


----------



## terminator1

i would appreciate if someone can tell me about the health examination results. 
i & my spouse went for the medical examination on last thursday. Today when i opened the application, the message _ organize your medical _ has been replaced by _No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship_ for both of us.

i want to confirm with you guys whether the medicals have been auto-cleared? or it may be the case or may not be? Will any further tests be required based on the recommendations from CO? 

Thanks much.


----------



## ivetka233

hrwong said:


> It is very slow. Will keep you updated with my progress. Good luck.



Share me your signature, i want to see, how did you experienced them being slow?


----------



## Vijay24

Testing times! 

I actually started my process last August by consulting Y-Axis and applied for TRA assessment in September and had to wait till January for the results. Then booked for IELTS in January and booked my seat for GT in March and result arrived in April (wasted time cos I was waiting for my TRA results, I should have taken IELTS after I applied for TRA)

IELTS results arrived in mid of April, but I had to wait for 40+ days more cos I had to gain 5 points for my 8 years experience (again 40+ frustrating days) due to 6.5 score in IELTS and applied for WA in June-12th and then lodged my Visa on June-26th! Phew...


----------



## sghosh

ishaanchal said:


> Does this means guys like me stand a chance now ?


Hey, Have you tried checking with DIAC as why your case is getting delayed? Is your medical referred? Do you still see the "Organize my health ..." link in your application? Its over 3 months now...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I started the whole process in February after a friend of mine gave this idea of PR. I took my IELTS in April..I am in the seventh month..If i get a Grant this month..the whole process would actually finish in seven months which is rewarding..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> i havn't heard anything from a CO yet, hoping for the direct grant email! lets see how it pans out. This process has definitely tested my patience and made me a more patient man


Yes right..I will not spend a single penny on calling DIAC people unless I dont hear anything from a CO for more than 10 weeks..else wait for a direct grant..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sghosh said:


> Hey, Have you tried checking with DIAC as why your case is getting delayed? Is your medical referred? Do you still see the "Organize my health ..." link in your application? Its over 3 months now...


what about you *sghosh*? Did you call DIAC/hear from CO yet?

Some July applicants have got CO i know two already did one from this forum and from another one


----------



## AUS14

Hi

Blundered while filing the visa application. Did not provide the HAP id for the health declaration question although had one. Can anybody plz let me know how to inform DIAC. Or do we need to do the medical test again. We have already done it and the entire cost was around Rs. 8400. Do not want to pay the medical cost again. Please help. Is there any option to change the status of Health checkup done to Yes from No.


----------



## Vijay24

AUS14 said:


> Hi
> 
> Blundered while filing the visa application. Did not provide the HAP id for the health declaration question although had one. Can anybody plz let me know how to inform DIAC. Or do we need to do the medical test again. We have already done it and the entire cost was around Rs. 8400. Do not want to pay the medical cost again. Please help. Is there any option to change the status of Health checkup done to Yes from No.


If you have provided the referral letter the HAP id will be there on top right side.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Did you already lodge the application? Did you apply for eVisa. if you lodged for eVisa, your referral letter has the HAP ID.

what do you mean that you did not provide HAP ID to the medical center ? if you are applying for medical test where no electronic health processing is available, Yes, if you forgot to give the HAP ID to your medical center, you need to call them and give it now..


----------



## mindfreak

AUS14 said:


> Hi
> 
> Blundered while filing the visa application. Did not provide the HAP id for the health declaration question although had one. Can anybody plz let me know how to inform DIAC. Or do we need to do the medical test again. We have already done it and the entire cost was around Rs. 8400. Do not want to pay the medical cost again. Please help. Is there any option to change the status of Health checkup done to Yes from No.


or you could perhaps just wait till a CO is assigned, and he/she asks you to get your meds done. At that time, you can simply provide your HAP id.


----------



## sghosh

Rocky Balboa said:


> what about you *sghosh*? Did you call DIAC/hear from CO yet?
> 
> Some July applicants have got CO i know two already did one from this forum and from another one


Vijay who is very close to my time lines got his CO. Assuming I too got a CO or still waiting for a CO, doesn't make much difference. So never tried calling now. Will call if I dont get any update in August month.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

No, i meant two *July* applicants have already got a CO..yes, i will only call if i dont hear anything from them by the end of august..waiting for direct grant..


----------



## AUS14

Rocky Balboa said:


> Did you already lodge the application? Did you apply for eVisa. if you lodged for eVisa, your referral letter has the HAP ID.
> 
> what do you mean that you did not provide HAP ID to the medical center ? if you are applying for medical test where no electronic health processing is available, Yes, if you forgot to give the HAP ID to your medical center, you need to call them and give it now..


Yes I have already lodged my application. But while filing the application there is a question on Health Check up which I have marked as No and as such did not provide the HAP id. Can I provide the HAP id when the CO will be assigned? Will it work?


----------



## AUS14

AUS14 said:


> Yes I have already lodged my application. But while filing the application there is a question on Health Check up which I have marked as No and as such did not provide the HAP id. Can I provide the HAP id when the CO will be assigned? Will it work?


Do I have to inform DIAC that I have marked the question wrongly and did not provide the HAP id even though I had one. In that case how would I contact DIAC?


----------



## divyap

AUS14 said:


> Do I have to inform DIAC that I have marked the question wrongly and did not provide the HAP id even though I had one. In that case how would I contact DIAC?


For referral or while filing the visa app?


----------



## Nisha S.

Vijay24 said:


> Some update in my signature!
> 
> I spoke to DIAC just now, and representative said I have been allocated a CO on August-2nd!


That is great. Can you tell what time did you call the DIAC (India time)??

Regards


----------



## ahmed1981

Zac1 said:


> Dear Ahmed
> 
> Congratulations for getting the grant... Must be a big relief.
> 
> Since I have received the similar email recently from my CO so I wonder if you could kindly tell me the exact date when you received the email. It will help me get some idea though I apreciate one can not generalise anything in matters like these.
> 
> Congrats again and please if you could kindly take a moment to reply.
> 
> Rgds
> Z


Hi Zac1, I got this email on 16th Feb. Please see my timeline. Hope you get yours soon  
I think your CO is waiting for your character clearance report from ASIO. ALso check your eVisa page because the "Evidence of, character " part of the page was changed to "MET" a few days before I received my grant


----------



## arun8420

Hi everybody, last week my employer got a call from the AHC, Delhi for job verification. Any idea, how long it takes after the call to complete the process? Thanks


----------



## AUS14

divyap said:


> For referral or while filing the visa app?


While filing the visa app. I have done my meds before lodging visa


----------



## kaurrajbir

Guys

Got my PCC from passport seva kendra

I have question regarding uploading of PCC

What option shall I choose for document type

Overseas police clearance - national

Or 

Overseas police clearance - state/ local ?


----------



## mirza_755

VenuKumar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally got my grant today morning!!!
> 
> This forum has been of so much help, I want to thank everyone who has helped me in this journey.
> 
> Thankkkk youuuuu.
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting. I wish that all of you get your grant soon.


Congratulation


----------



## shyam

Hi,

Has anyone here applied for Australian Federal Police clearance?
Can I get some help on applying for AFP for immigration purpose.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kaurrajbir

Hi members 
Got my PCC from passport seva kendra 
I have question regarding uploading of PCC What option shall I choose for document type Overseas police clearance - national Or Overseas police clearance - state/ local ?


----------



## ishaanchal

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone here applied for Australian Federal Police clearance?
> Can I get some help on applying for AFP for immigration purpose.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes Sir !!


----------



## bnandy

Hi Guys,

It seems the invitation happens in slots. Still in Skillset I cannot see that 05 Aug results are out. The last communication that it shows is results of 15th July. 
Moreover some of our friends in this fourm has been invited yesterday.
The process is still unclear to me. When will they say that results of 05 Aug are out???


----------



## Vikas2013

ishaanchal said:


> Yes Sir !! [/QU
> 
> Did uapply onshore?


----------



## Vijay24

Nisha S. said:


> That is great. Can you tell what time did you call the DIAC (India time)??
> 
> Regards


Around 8:30AM


----------



## ishaanchal

Vikas2013 said:


> ishaanchal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Sir !! [/QU
> 
> Did uapply onshore?
> 
> 
> 
> No Sir
Click to expand...


----------



## shyam

ishaanchal said:


> Yes Sir !!


Thanks Ishaanchal.

I have opened the application portal but was confused on the type of AFP we need.
Can you please let me know if I need to apply for Online NPC Application Portal of the Australian Federal Police?

Also, can i use the expired Australian License as a document to meet the points.

Moreover, when i was in Australia I made an accident. Does this impact my AFP clearance?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mindfreak

shyam said:


> Thanks Ishaanchal.
> 
> I have opened the application portal but was confused on the type of AFP we need.
> Can you please let me know if I need to apply for Online NPC Application Portal of the Australian Federal Police?
> 
> Also, can i use the expired Australian License as a document to meet the points.
> 
> Moreover, when i was in Australia I made an accident. Does this impact my AFP clearance?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


That could have an impact on your AFP clearance.


----------



## Hyd786

Vijay24 said:


> Around 8:30AM


Vijay,

Is it 189 or 190 visa type??


----------



## divyap

After paying the visa fee and lodging the visa, we have a portal where we upload supporting docs... After uploading, is there something like submitting this? 

I mean we just upload and there's no way to determine if this application is complete or not... 

So friends, iff u had already applied, let me know how this works.. 
Help plz im confused...


----------



## gotmyacs

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone here applied for Australian Federal Police clearance?
> Can I get some help on applying for AFP for immigration purpose.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Did u get any update on this? Well if not I applied it for my husband and we recieved the same after 20 days to India. However we were worried after 15 days with the result as well and emailed them again. They said that they re-printed the same and mailed again.. But on 20th Day recieved first one. Waiting for second copy.

It was clear.. No issues.

Let me know if u need info on the same.


----------



## marorpe

kaurrajbir said:


> Guys
> 
> Got my PCC from passport seva kendra
> 
> I have question regarding uploading of PCC
> 
> What option shall I choose for document type
> 
> Overseas police clearance - national
> 
> Or
> 
> Overseas police clearance - state/ local ?


In my case, as my pcc has been issued by a national authority, I'd select "overseas police clearance - national". I don't know in your case which organism is reporting that.


----------



## mithu93ku

divyap said:


> After paying the visa fee and lodging the visa, we have a portal where we upload supporting docs... After uploading, is there something like submitting this?
> 
> I mean we just upload and there's no way to determine if this application is complete or not...
> 
> So friends, iff u had already applied, let me know how this works..
> Help plz im confused...


After uploading various status that appear beside your uploaded docs :

*Recommended*- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
*Required*- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
*Requested* - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
*Received*- When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized)
*Met* - Means Documents are finalized.
*BF* (Brought Forward) or *TRIM* (The Requirement Is Met) - Means Documents are finalized
Source : Migrate to Australia
Your CO is the only person who can decide the application is complete or Not.
He/She may asked for more information or give you direct Grant.
Hope this hepls!


----------



## rahul897

VenuKumar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally got my grant today morning!!!
> 
> This forum has been of so much help, I want to thank everyone who has helped me in this journey.
> 
> Thankkkk youuuuu.
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting. I wish that all of you get your grant soon.


congrats..who was ur CO,wen were ur meds refeerrd,did co tel abt ur me referral case...was co constantly reply to ur emails


----------



## terminator1

terminator1 said:


> i would appreciate if someone can tell me about the health examination results.
> i & my spouse went for the medical examination on last thursday. Today when i opened the application, the message _ organize your medical _ has been replaced by _No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship_ for both of us.
> 
> i want to confirm with you guys whether the medicals have been auto-cleared? or it may be the case or may not be? Will any further tests be required based on the recommendations from CO?
> 
> Thanks much.


anyone? 

One more question, would the _ Health, Evidence of_ field remain recommended or it will be changed to received after medical results are uploaded by the clinic?


----------



## akiimanu

rs100 said:


> Congrats dear.....


Hi 

Since you are from Chandigarh , I thought of getting in touch with you . I am currently in Bangalore but from Chandigarh basically. I am also waiting for my grant.

Can we talk offline pls write me @ [email protected].
Will look forward to hear from you.

Thanks.


----------



## marorpe

terminator1 said:


> anyone?
> 
> One more question, would the _ Health, Evidence of_ field remain recommended or it will be changed to received after medical results are uploaded by the clinic?


They will remain as recommended.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hyd786 said:


> Vijay,
> 
> Is it 189 or 190 visa type??


its a thread for 190 visa applicants waiting for a CO..you can figure that out from his signature..


----------



## melbourne2012

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone here applied for Australian Federal Police clearance?
> Can I get some help on applying for AFP for immigration purpose.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


it is very easy process. Do it online and i got the AFP email contact saying that the process was completed in the next working day and the letter was ready to dispatch on the same day.


----------



## shyam

gotmyacs said:


> Did u get any update on this? Well if not I applied it for my husband and we recieved the same after 20 days to India. However we were worried after 15 days with the result as well and emailed them again. They said that they re-printed the same and mailed again.. But on 20th Day recieved first one. Waiting for second copy.
> 
> It was clear.. No issues.
> 
> Let me know if u need info on the same.


Not much as of now.

Should i be applying on the below link:
https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/ ?

Also, I made a minor accident when i was in Australia. not sure if this impacts AFP and my application. Please advise.


----------



## shyam

melbourne2012 said:


> it is very easy process. Do it online and i got the AFP email contact saying that the process was completed in the next working day and the letter was ready to dispatch on the same day.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## shyam

mindfreak said:


> That could have an impact on your AFP clearance.


Ohh thats sad to hear. Not sure if this going to affect my application. 

It was a minor accident though, I was taking right on green but the other guy also had green. I did not observe the other car coming in. It smashed into my car.

Not sure on the impact of this on my application now. My application is getting complicated now.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## NVsha

Rocky 

Got CO on 30.07.13..Out of cruosity i called DIAC yesterday ,,BUt still not heard anything .


----------



## The Marine

divyap said:


> After paying the visa fee and lodging the visa, we have a portal where we upload supporting docs... After uploading, is there something like submitting this?
> 
> I mean we just upload and there's no way to determine if this application is complete or not...
> 
> So friends, iff u had already applied, let me know how this works..
> Help plz im confused...


You just need to upload everything there, once uploaded you don't need to do any further action


----------



## mayankp

Today 8 weeks are completed from date of application so now I am eligible to inquire with DIAC. I have asked my agent to do the same.

I know information of CO will not help till she starts processing of my file but at least I will get confirmation that something is happening in my case.


----------



## gotmyacs

shyam said:


> Ohh thats sad to hear. Not sure if this going to affect my application.
> 
> It was a minor accident though, I was taking right on green but the other guy also had green. I did not observe the other car coming in. It smashed into my car.
> 
> Not sure on the impact of this on my application now. My application is getting complicated now.:fingerscrossed:


Exactly that is the link.

Provide your passport and Identity proof of Drivers Licence.
Things needs to consider...

1. As a part of this accident was any court case registered?
2. Were there any criminal proceedings..

This would be a simple name check, inquiring if there are any Criminal cases recorded on you.. If it's been 5 yrs since you returned, then I heard that they would clear all such records..

If you were never arrested or u never had an arrest warrant issued, then be cool and apply.


----------



## ivetka233

yep let us upadated,, the best is to call.


----------



## surinsin

Hi Experts,

Need help Please!!!

I am getting little impatient now. Please check my timeline below. There is no movement on my evisa page since last three months. I had lodged my application on 30th April and CO assigned on 20th May and nothing happened after that except few days back I came to know that my CO is no longer employed with DIAC. 

I didnt get any email for new CO or any requirement. I called DIAC twice and no information from them as well.

Also wanted to know from experts that if case goes for security check do they inform or ask for any information or they straightway send it for that. 

My case was pretty straight forward 6.5yrs experience in a single company and i am on break from last two years for my kid.

i also have Canada PR where i just stayed for four months. Can this be an issue or reason for delay. 

Also will the online status change to "met" before getting grant letter for everyone.

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## ishaanchal

shyam said:


> Thanks Ishaanchal.
> 
> I have opened the application portal but was confused on the type of AFP we need.
> Can you please let me know if I need to apply for Online NPC Application Portal of the Australian Federal Police?
> 
> Also, can i use the expired Australian License as a document to meet the points.
> 
> Moreover, when i was in Australia I made an accident. Does this impact my AFP clearance?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Well... I completed my AFP in September 2012. I underwent 'Name Check Only' .. Downloaded it online and then submitted it only and paid AUD42$ via my credit card.

I guess you can use your AUD Drivers License for points check only if it's still valid. And NO, i dont think so that the accident you caused will make any affect on your Police Check, it was an offense that you made not a crime !

Rest.. It's all a matter of Luck


----------



## ali_jaff

surinsin said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need help Please!!!
> 
> I am getting little impatient now. Please check my timeline below. There is no movement on my evisa page since last three months. I had lodged my application on 30th April and CO assigned on 20th May and nothing happened after that except few days back I came to know that my CO is no longer employed with DIAC.
> 
> I didnt get any email for new CO or any requirement. I called DIAC twice and no information from them as well.
> 
> Also wanted to know from experts that if case goes for security check do they inform or ask for any information or they straightway send it for that.
> 
> My case was pretty straight forward 6.5yrs experience in a single company and i am on break from last two years for my kid.
> 
> i also have Canada PR where i just stayed for four months. Can this be an issue or reason for delay.
> 
> Also will the online status change to "met" before getting grant letter for everyone.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


My time line is more or less the same as yours. However my CO informed me that my name is now in security check and the time frame for that is usually one year. If your name is in security check then I guess you need to be a little patient and wait,


----------



## shyam

gotmyacs said:


> Exactly that is the link.
> 
> Provide your passport and Identity proof of Drivers Licence.
> Things needs to consider...
> 
> 1. As a part of this accident was any court case registered?
> 2. Were there any criminal proceedings..
> 
> This would be a simple name check, inquiring if there are any Criminal cases recorded on you.. If it's been 5 yrs since you returned, then I heard that they would clear all such records..
> 
> If you were never arrested or u never had an arrest warrant issued, then be cool and apply.


Thanks buddy. That's a huge relief for me.

The accident was minor and never had any cases registered against me.
No criminal proceedings at all.

I left Australia in Feb 2008. Its been more than 5 years anyways.
Thanks heaps.


----------



## shyam

ishaanchal said:


> Well... I completed my AFP in September 2012. I underwent 'Name Check Only' .. Downloaded it online and then submitted it only and paid AUD42$ via my credit card.
> 
> I guess you can use your AUD Drivers License for points check only if it's still valid. And NO, i dont think so that the accident you caused will make any affect on your Police Check, it was an offense that you made not a crime !
> 
> Rest.. It's all a matter of Luck


Thanks buddy for the information.

The posts here soothes me a bit. 

I have my Australian Driver license but it expired in 2010. Can't i use it? I left Australia in 2008.
If it is not valid, does it mention anywhere on the validity of the license that to be used. Please help me with the links.


----------



## Andy10

Rocky Balboa said:


> No, i meant two *July* applicants have already got a CO..yes, i will only call if i dont hear anything from them by the end of august..waiting for direct grant..


I read that if documents are in "received" status, means that a CO has been through them? Doesn't that necessarily mean that CO is assigned?:baby:


----------



## Shafqat Baig

amitgupte said:


> According to my understanding, form 1229 is needed if both parents are not accompanying a child below 18 years of age. Is this true in your case?


Yea and its also a permission from the parents or parent to grant a permanent or a temporary visa to a child under 18 years of age.


----------



## DrLatib

shyam said:


> Ohh thats sad to hear. Not sure if this going to affect my application.
> 
> It was a minor accident though, I was taking right on green but the other guy also had green. I did not observe the other car coming in. It smashed into my car.
> 
> Not sure on the impact of this on my application now. My application is getting complicated now.:fingerscrossed:


Don't stress, this will NOT impact your clearance if you were not convicted of a crime in relation to the accident, were you? If not then don't worry, accidents are common, doing it on purpose is another matter


----------



## VenuKumar

rahul897 said:


> congrats..who was ur CO,wen were ur meds refeerrd,did co tel abt ur me referral case...was co constantly reply to ur emails


My CO is BH, My meds were referred in first week of may, i came to know about my medical referral when i mailed the health strategies. No i never got a reply to mails. However got good response when called the CO.


----------



## andy2013

shyam said:


> Ohh thats sad to hear. Not sure if this going to affect my application.
> 
> It was a minor accident though, I was taking right on green but the other guy also had green. I did not observe the other car coming in. It smashed into my car.
> 
> Not sure on the impact of this on my application now. My application is getting complicated now.:fingerscrossed:


You don't really need to worry for this . Any road road accident does not count as a crime. They will see your criminal report like drug business, hit someone etc.


----------



## terminator1

VenuKumar said:


> My CO is BH, My meds were referred in first week of may, i came to know about my medical referral when i mailed the health strategies. No i never got a reply to mails. However got good response when called the CO.


Hi VenuKumar,
what message is displayed on the e-visa page on the health/medicals link if the meds are referred. What did it show for you? 

Thanks.


----------



## roninquick

hey guys..a small piece of advice for everyone who has got a co & updated all the required docs...any co at any given point of time has about 40-50 cases a month to process....he/she picks up one case, assesses it, and puts it in stack if some more detailing is required..this is human nature, we tend to delay & forget any task if we dont have the complete detailing..so once u submit all the details the co had asked, there's nothing wrong in giving a gental reminder on the progress..trust it works..in my case i got the grant in about 25 minutes post calling the co about my med recieval..hope this will help some of you..best wishes & stay blessed..cheers..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## mithu93ku

roninquick said:


> hey guys..a small piece of advice for everyone who has got a co & updated all the required docs...any co at any given point of time has about 40-50 cases a month to process....he/she picks up one case, assesses it, and puts it in stack if some more detailing is required..this is human nature, we tend to delay & forget any task if we dont have the complete detailing..so once u submit all the details the co had asked, there's nothing wrong in giving a gental reminder on the progress..trust it works..in my case i got the grant in about 25 minutes post calling the co about my med recieval..hope this will help some of you..best wishes & stay blessed..cheers..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VenuKumar

terminator1 said:


> Hi VenuKumar,
> what message is displayed on the e-visa page on the health/medicals link if the meds are referred. What did it show for you?
> 
> Thanks.


When the medicals were referred i used to have the 'organise health examination' link and on clicking i would get the letter with status of my medical tests as completed and on the day they were cleared the link dissappeared and a new message saying 'No medical examination required for this applicant' was displayed.


----------



## Andy10

How do we know who our CO is? I heard calling DIAC only gives the details whether CO is assigned or not. But how do we know who the CO is? ainkiller:


----------



## surinsin

ali_jaff said:


> My time line is more or less the same as yours. However my CO informed me that my name is now in security check and the time frame for that is usually one year. If your name is in security check then I guess you need to be a little patient and wait,


Hi Ali,

Thanks a lot for your reply.

But I think in that case he shud have asked me form 80 or employee docs but nothing. Moreover I have been informed that there is no CO on my case as my previous CO is no more employed in DIAC.

Please Suggest.

Suri.


----------



## ric_gtb

Joy75 said:


> I also applied under 189 on July 31st, got invitation yesterday.


Joy75, whats your nominated occptn and points ?


----------



## ric_gtb

bnandy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It seems the invitation happens in slots. Still in Skillset I cannot see that 05 Aug results are out. The last communication that it shows is results of 15th July.
> Moreover some of our friends in this fourm has been invited yesterday.
> The process is still unclear to me. When will they say that results of 05 Aug are out???


Normally it takes 8 or 9 days for the report to be published.


----------



## divyap

mithu93ku said:


> After uploading various status that appear beside your uploaded docs :
> 
> [*]Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
> [*]Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
> [*]Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
> [*]Received- When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized)
> [*]Met - Means Documents are finalized.
> [*]BF (Brought Forward) or TRIM (The Requirement Is Met) - Means Documents are finalized
> 
> Source : Migrate to Australia
> Your CO is the only person who can decide the application is complete or Not.
> He/She may asked for more information or give you direct Grant.
> Hope this hepls!


Cool.. Thanks


----------



## divyap

The Marine said:


> You just need to upload everything there, once uploaded you don't need to do any further action


 
Thanks I was worried... I even was trying with different browsers to see if there was a submit button. Ha ha. 

Thanks...


----------



## Cmk2014

Hi All forum members, I got my grant this morning at 9:02 am Australian time. CO requested for PCC on 30Jul2013. I recd my PCC from PSK on 5th Aug and uploaded on eVisa and also sent as attachments to CO through email. I got my Visa Grant exactly on the 6th week on 6th Aug 2013, the next morning after submitting PCC. Forum members thank you for clearing my doubts and I wish you all Good Luck for your Visa process.


----------



## mithu93ku

Cmk2014 said:


> Hi All forum members, I got my grant this morning at 9:02 am Australian time. CO requested for PCC on 30Jul2013. I recd my PCC from PSK on 5th Aug and uploaded on eVisa and also sent as attachments to CO through email. I got my Visa Grant exactly on the 6th week on 6th Aug 2013, the next morning after submitting PCC. Forum members thank you for clearing my doubts and I wish you all Good Luck for your Visa process.


We were waiting for you all day long! 
Congrats! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mindfreak

Cmk2014 said:


> Hi All forum members, I got my grant this morning at 9:02 am Australian time. CO requested for PCC on 30Jul2013. I recd my PCC from PSK on 5th Aug and uploaded on eVisa and also sent as attachments to CO through email. I got my Visa Grant exactly on the 6th week on 6th Aug 2013, the next morning after submitting PCC. Forum members thank you for clearing my doubts and I wish you all Good Luck for your Visa process.


That's great news, glad to see someone get a 190 grant who applied on 25th June. Congratulations mate, wish you a great future!


----------



## Mjt

Cmk2014 said:


> Hi All forum members, I got my grant this morning at 9:02 am Australian time. CO requested for PCC on 30Jul2013. I recd my PCC from PSK on 5th Aug and uploaded on eVisa and also sent as attachments to CO through email. I got my Visa Grant exactly on the 6th week on 6th Aug 2013, the next morning after submitting PCC. Forum members thank you for clearing my doubts and I wish you all Good Luck for your Visa process.


Congratulations!!


----------



## mithu93ku

Dear mates,
How could I understand ,which part of my medicals referred? I mean 

501 Medical Examination 
502 Chest X-ray Examination 
707 HIV test 

Is there any indications of referral in your e-medicals page?


----------



## Cmk2014

Sorry guys I could not update the good news as I was busy calling my dear ones and friends. Now it's time to come back to our place to share the news. Thank you.


----------



## Mashtor

Cmk2014 said:


> Sorry guys I could not update the good news as I was busy calling my dear ones and friends. Now it's time to come back to our place to share the news. Thank you.


Congratulations!!!! 
Were you an Onshore or Offshore applicant? and did the CO verified the PCC or Employment?


----------



## rahul897

roninquick said:


> hey guys..a small piece of advice for everyone who has got a co & updated all the required docs...any co at any given point of time has about 40-50 cases a month to process....he/she picks up one case, assesses it, and puts it in stack if some more detailing is required..this is human nature, we tend to delay & forget any task if we dont have the complete detailing..so once u submit all the details the co had asked, there's nothing wrong in giving a gental reminder on the progress..trust it works..in my case i got the grant in about 25 minutes post calling the co about my med recieval..hope this will help some of you..best wishes & stay blessed..cheers..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


congrats who was ur CO,his initials and which team


----------



## sam2905

Joy75 said:


> I also applied under 189 on July 31st, got invitation yesterday.


For which occupation code?


----------



## sam2905

Joy75 said:


> Any idea How much time does DIAC take to grant Visa for 189 - skilled independent.
> Got invitation yesterday, have to apply by Oct 04.
> 
> Does it take months from here...?
> What does CO mean ?
> 
> Please answer. Thanks.



CO means case office. Once you pay the money and submit your visa with required data, then a CO is allocated. He then asks for Police clearance certificate and medicals. If you already have started PO and meds you can right away upload it whenever CO asks for it. Or apply after CO asks for it. PC and meds take 5 to 6 weeks. Once you have submitted all documents, its hardly 2 or 3 weeks that you will get a grant.


----------



## ivetka233

VenuKumar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally got my grant today morning!!!
> 
> This forum has been of so much help, I want to thank everyone who has helped me in this journey.
> 
> Thankkkk youuuuu.
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting. I wish that all of you get your grant soon.




Hey thats amazing,, congrats. How do you know that medicals have been cleared only this day,, you done them in april right? what makes them to be cleared very late?


----------



## sam2905

gualberto1221 said:


> it's time move on guys, and face the reality and look for other options like canada.



why what happened in your case?


----------



## sam2905

Sunlight11 said:


> Very strange, according to SkillSelect Logic, this is not the way Auto-Invitation should work. .. Keep posting if you find any more relevant cause for this...!


Well, since there are too many BAs and SAs already in the queue, they want people from other occupation code to fill in the seats to have a balance. Its fair enough. I hope we all get invited soon.


----------



## ivetka233

team 34 is very fast,so many grants this week!


----------



## Sumit3175

Hi guys i am new to this forum i seek advice from you guys 
I had applied for nsw with 10 points which region grant you i managed to get 60 points 
I applied for motor mechanic profesion 
The thing is bothring me is there is only one month left for my ielts results to expire the three year term my agent have applied it for me i want to ask do i have to re apear for ielts if i get CO before my ielts expire to apply for visa.


----------



## hrwong

ivetka233 said:


> Share me your signature, i want to see, how did you experienced them being slow?


Hi

I just included my signature to share. Thanks.


----------



## kittydoll

...so stressful...


----------



## Andy10

Cmk2014 said:


> Hi All forum members, I got my grant this morning at 9:02 am Australian time. CO requested for PCC on 30Jul2013. I recd my PCC from PSK on 5th Aug and uploaded on eVisa and also sent as attachments to CO through email. I got my Visa Grant exactly on the 6th week on 6th Aug 2013, the next morning after submitting PCC. Forum members thank you for clearing my doubts and I wish you all Good Luck for your Visa process.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## josephjt

Guys, do you think DIAC records the number of times you call them ? I am worried i will p*ss them off calling many times.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983

Hi appreciate if anyone can give me the document checklist when applying for visa, including the compulsory and optional.

Thanks )


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Andy10 said:


> I read that if documents are in "received" status, means that a CO has been through them? Doesn't that necessarily mean that CO is assigned?:baby:


Not necessarily, after you lodged your visa application, you get that message and after some days, you get IN PROGRESS status which i have been getting till now..i am sure your CO is already assigned but has not contacted..same could be the case with me..but i wont bother to call them until he drops me a mail


----------



## Rocky Balboa

neetikavikas said:


> Rocky
> 
> Got CO on 30.07.13..Out of cruosity i called DIAC yesterday ,,BUt still not heard anything .


coool..so u applied for visa on the 27th of June, am i right?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Cmk2014 said:


> Hi All forum members, I got my grant this morning at 9:02 am Australian time. CO requested for PCC on 30Jul2013. I recd my PCC from PSK on 5th Aug and uploaded on eVisa and also sent as attachments to CO through email. I got my Visa Grant exactly on the 6th week on 6th Aug 2013, the next morning after submitting PCC. Forum members thank you for clearing my doubts and I wish you all Good Luck for your Visa process.


Hi cmk,

congrats..can u tell me if u uploaded F0rm 80 in advance? Did CO every contact you?

6 week is a very short time to get the grant..I am running on my 6th week and waiting for my PCC from abroad..is it wise to upload Form 80 in advance? i am waiting for my CO to contact me and upload the PCC once i get it ..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi appreciate if anyone can give me the document checklist when applying for visa, including the compulsory and optional.
> 
> Thanks )


Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.

You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.

More info here: 190-Applicant-Checklist

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skills...-checklist.pdf

You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.

You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.

The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year

Here is a Recommended List of documents

1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
5. India PCC
6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
7. University Graduation Certificates and Degree Transcripts specifying the entire period of study included in your points claim
8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)

It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this information helps.

All the best with your application.

Cheers

*Icriding*

PS. Nobody in the forum can beat Icriding not even a MARA agent, thats why i have copy pasted his posts exactly..he is a living encyclopaedia for australia immigration queries


----------



## rahul897

josephjt said:


> Guys, do you think DIAC records the number of times you call them ? I am worried i will p*ss them off calling many times.


yes they note down the number of times u hve called


----------



## roninquick

rahul897 said:


> congrats who was ur CO,his initials and which team


it was AM from team 33

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## J4nE

chrisfz said:


> How do you check the med result is in the system or not? You can even speak to the doctor to find out the results?


Hey,I'm onshore applicant, so had med. done with Medibank Solution.
At the X-ray stage, the X-ray guy speaks Chinese confused:don't ask me how he can), anyway he said my X-ray is alright, then after nurse screen went to see doctor, she filled in the form, I can see its all " normal", also she told me everything is fine.

I called Medibank solution first then they told me if the results is delivered, then when I called DIAC yesterday, they confirmed it. Call you Med. exam place, it's faster than DIAC?


----------



## J4nE

There's absolutely no change in my Evisa status page= =.... Waiting game is still on lol


----------



## rahul897

J4nE said:


> Hey,I'm onshore applicant, so had med. done with Medibank Solution.
> At the X-ray stage, the X-ray guy speaks Chinese confused:don't ask me how he can), anyway he said my X-ray is alright, then after nurse screen went to see doctor, she filled in the form, I can see its all " normal", also she told me everything is fine.
> 
> I called Medibank solution first then they told me if the results is delivered, then when I called DIAC yesterday, they confirmed it. Call you Med. exam place, it's faster than DIAC?


i also did my medicals from medibank,they sent to diac electronicaly on 3rd june and they sent me docs by post to my address,so does it mean that my meds have been cleared or can they still be referred?


----------



## VenuKumar

ivetka233 said:


> Hey thats amazing,, congrats. How do you know that medicals have been cleared only this day,, you done them in april right? what makes them to be cleared very late?


Thank you.. I got to know from my CO about the medical clearance date. i did medicals on 30 april, but they were referred in first week of may. time taken for medicals vary from case to case but as far as i know most of us took 3 months for medicals to be cleared.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

roninquick said:


> it was AM from team 33
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


did you apply onshore? i see your CO was allotted in 9 days and you received your grant in less than 6 weeks..WOW..:hand: Did your CO ever contact you? did you uplload eerything in advance..


----------



## J4nE

rahul897 said:


> i also did my medicals from medibank,they sent to diac electronicaly on 3rd june and they sent me docs by post to my address,so does it mean that my meds have been cleared or can they still be referred?


Hmmm..last time when I extended my student visa, they sent results to me and said I can uploaded the receipt to diac and they'd be able to track down the med. results from the invoice number. And said if DIAC ask, I'll need to submit the paper results. In an closed envelope. I used same results for 485, no CO contact, granted straight away, so I think the med. wasn't referred.

It's time I got no paper results. I'm in Adelaide, the Medibank is 4 levels above the immigration, and when I called. They told me my results was "hand delivered" on the day. Diac said it went into the system on 30th. 

I don't think it means will/will not be referred. Your CO will let you know.


----------



## amitgupte

Shafqat Baig said:


> Yea and its also a permission from the parents or parent to grant a permanent or a temporary visa to a child under 18 years of age.


My assumption is that if both the parents are traveling with the child below 18 years of age, form 1229 is not required. 
Amit


----------



## ivetka233

josephjt said:


> Guys, do you think DIAC records the number of times you call them ? I am worried i will p*ss them off calling many times.



Yes they note, but that not make any difference on judgment, heard from my friend she work on immigration...as this is your right..but they do. Recording- Receptionist in the system under your name


----------



## ivetka233

hrwong said:


> Hi
> 
> I just included my signature to share. Thanks.


Why you wait so long, my CO didnt even said hello,.,, some old regime one lol


----------



## rahul897

J4nE said:


> Hmmm..last time when I extended my student visa, they sent results to me and said I can uploaded the receipt to diac and they'd be able to track down the med. results from the invoice number. And said if DIAC ask, I'll need to submit the paper results. In an closed envelope. I used same results for 485, no CO contact, granted straight away, so I think the med. wasn't referred.
> 
> It's time I got no paper results. I'm in Adelaide, the Medibank is 4 levels above the immigration, and when I called. They told me my results was "hand delivered" on the day. Diac said it went into the system on 30th.
> 
> I don't think it means will/will not be referred. Your CO will let you know.


for ur 190 did u get hard copies by post on ur address from medibank?


----------



## roninquick

Rocky Balboa said:


> did you apply onshore? i see your CO was allotted in 9 days and you received your grant in less than 6 weeks..WOW..:hand: Did your CO ever contact you? did you uplload eerything in advance..


no Rocky, I applied from India only..had uploaded all documents except pcc & med..had planned to upload pcc & med in 2 weeks..but before that i got the co allocated & he asked for these docs & form 80..my medical was uploaded on 20th may as confirmed by the hospital..i called my co on 27may to ask if the meds were fine..she said it was fine & would assess the other docs..in next 25 mins i got the grant mail..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## NVsha

Rocky 

Yes I Applied on 27.06.13...

Well best of luck for your PCC this time & as per me there will be no issue in your current PCC as well..


----------



## J4nE

rahul897 said:


> for ur 190 did u get hard copies by post on ur address from medibank?


Not at all. did my med. on 26/07/13. Today's 7/8/13, no sign of hard copy.


----------



## rahul897

J4nE said:


> Not at all. did my med. on 26/07/13. Today's 7/8/13, no sign of hard copy.


u shud have caled medibank and asked abt hard copy


----------



## J4nE

rahul897 said:


> u shud have caled medibank and asked abt hard copy


Why? Do I need hard copy at all? Since its been delivered.


----------



## Vijay24

Cmk2014 said:


> Hi All forum members, I got my grant this morning at 9:02 am Australian time. CO requested for PCC on 30Jul2013. I recd my PCC from PSK on 5th Aug and uploaded on eVisa and also sent as attachments to CO through email. I got my Visa Grant exactly on the 6th week on 6th Aug 2013, the next morning after submitting PCC. Forum members thank you for clearing my doubts and I wish you all Good Luck for your Visa process.


You applied a day before me! 

Is the next grant to me?


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi cmk,
> 
> congrats..can u tell me if u uploaded F0rm 80 in advance? Did CO every contact you?
> 
> 6 week is a very short time to get the grant..I am running on my 6th week and waiting for my PCC from abroad..is it wise to upload Form 80 in advance? i am waiting for my CO to contact me and upload the PCC once i get it ..


I am surprised that you haven't uploaded Form-80 yet. Why?


----------



## J4nE

Immigration medical examinations completed electronically in eHealth will be submitted automatically to the department once all required medical examinations are completed – with no manual document handling required.

Why do you have a hard copy anyway?? Ehealth shouldn't Hv hard copy


----------



## mayankp

mayankp said:


> Today 8 weeks are completed from date of application so now I am eligible to inquire with DIAC. I have asked my agent to do the same.
> 
> I know information of CO will not help till she starts processing of my file but at least I will get confirmation that something is happening in my case.


I got below reply from my agent:

"This is tentative time given by the Department. Some it will get allocated bit late as well. So we will wait for another 2 weeks & if we do not receive any updates from the department then we will follow it up."

So I will wait for further two weeks.


----------



## Mjt

roninquick said:


> no Rocky, I applied from India only..had uploaded all documents except pcc & med..had planned to upload pcc & med in 2 weeks..but before that i got the co allocated & he asked for these docs & form 80..my medical was uploaded on 20th may as confirmed by the hospital..i called my co on 27may to ask if the meds were fine..she said it was fine & would assess the other docs..in next 25 mins i got the grant mail..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


Hi ronin... Have sent PM to you... Plz reply...
Thanx


----------



## Cmk2014

I am an offshore (India) applicant. No employment verification was done (as manager or HR has not recd any verf call). For PCC verification they can check the authencity of document by checking online using the file number on the doc and will hardly take any time to check. In my case I sent the PCC on Monday evening (IST) and got the Visa Grant on Tuesday morning (myself, my wife and 2 kids).


----------



## surinsin

Hi,

Ali Thanks a lot for your reply.

But I think in that case he shud have asked me form 80 or employee docs but nothing. Moreover I have been informed that there is no CO on my case as my previous CO is no more employed in DIAC.

Please Suggest.

Suri.


----------



## vikramr22

Hi Jim,

What is your nominated occupation ?

If you applied with 65 and didnt get invited i think you should lodge a complaint with DIAC, and also call them and see what went wrong. 



jimjimmer said:


> Your guess is as good as mine I'm afraid!
> 
> It seems DIAC are fiddling with the occupations at the moment and IT occupations were given less of a priority this month. For example I am on 65 points and didn't get an invite this round but there were 60 pointers in other occupations, both IT and Non IT, who did, so its difficult to tell what's going on...Should be clearer once the skill select reports are released though later this month.


----------



## balajism

Just a general post..

Seems to be the last 189 grant (on this forum at least!) was to Venukumar who lodged on 23 Apr 2013. The influx of applications prior to the 1 July fee increase seems to have brought the COs to a grinding halt. Even the 190 thread is reporting far fewer grants (but faster than 189 of course). This is just a general post urging silent users to post if they've received their grants/CO allocation so we can try and understand which applications are being processed at the moment.

Also, a few things - call DIAC only after 9 weeks if you haven't heard from your CO - DIAC is staggering under a large case load - and calling them everyday does NOT help any of us! In order to maintain their timeframes, DIAC are allocating cases to teams inside 8 weeks, with COs assigned later. It does any of us no good if we keep repeatedly calling them to find out about COs. Please be patient and keep checking your email.

So let's keep our fingers crossed and good luck to all of us! :focus:


----------



## Cmk2014

Vijay24 said:


> I am surprised that you haven't uploaded Form-80 yet. Why?


You should upload all docs that are required and mandatory docs like Form 80 on eVisa page so that CO don't have keep your file on hold. I have front uploaded my Form 80.


----------



## roninquick

Mjt said:


> Hi ronin... Have sent PM to you... Plz reply...
> Thanx


didnt get any..

ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


----------



## amitso

Hi Rocky, Icriding,

You guys are rocking, thanks for your help.

This question is asked many times in this forum, we can have this as a sticky. This will reduce people asking the same question and waiting for answer.

Thanks,

Amit




Rocky Balboa said:


> Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.
> 
> You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.
> 
> More info here: 190-Applicant-Checklist
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skills...-checklist.pdf
> 
> You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.
> 
> You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.
> 
> The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year
> 
> Here is a Recommended List of documents
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> 3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
> 4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
> 5. India PCC
> 6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
> 7. University Graduation Certificates and Degree Transcripts specifying the entire period of study included in your points claim
> 8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
> 9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.
> 
> Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.
> 
> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> *Icriding*
> 
> PS. Nobody in the forum can beat Icriding not even a MARA agent, thats why i have copy pasted his posts exactly..he is a living encyclopaedia for australia immigration queries


----------



## ali_jaff

surinsin said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> But I think in that case he shud have asked me form 80 or employee docs but nothing. Moreover I have been informed that there is no CO on my case as my previous CO is no more employed in DIAC.
> 
> Please Suggest.
> 
> Suri.


Yes He should have atleast asked you form 80 and asked for any other missing detail/document. Once you are put in internal checks then you usually recieve this standard letter from CO suggesting if your name is in security check or not with expected time frame.

I believe as your CO has left, you might have to wait a month or two for new CO to be assigned to you as the usuall time for CO allocation is 8-10 weeks. Dont worry and be patient things will turn out just fine!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

roninquick said:


> no Rocky, I applied from India only..had uploaded all documents except pcc & med..had planned to upload pcc & med in 2 weeks..but before that i got the co allocated & he asked for these docs & form 80..my medical was uploaded on 20th may as confirmed by the hospital..i called my co on 27may to ask if the meds were fine..she said it was fine & would assess the other docs..in next 25 mins i got the grant mail..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


WOW..man that is simply incredible..i am also going to wait for my CO to contact me as i am waiting for my foreign PCC and then submit Form 80 together..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

neetikavikas said:


> Rocky
> 
> Yes I Applied on 27.06.13...
> 
> Well best of luck for your PCC this time & as per me there will be no issue in your current PCC as well..


Thanks a lot *neetivikas*


----------



## shankster23

*Got It *

Dear Fellow Forum Members
I've been a silent follower of this group and would like to share with you all the Good new, I just received the Golden Mail and will thank all those who have contributed valuable information and their personal experiences.

Those who are awaiting don't despair rather look forward to the moment when u will receive your Golden mail.

I'll post time frames, etc in a bit as I'm at work and need to knock off soon and PARTY

Cheerz
Shankz:bolt:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

amitso said:


> Hi Rocky, Icriding,
> 
> You guys are rocking, thanks for your help.
> 
> This question is asked many times in this forum, we can have this as a sticky. This will reduce people asking the same question and waiting for answer.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


yes please do that..i don't know how..


----------



## The Marine

shankster23 said:


> Dear Fellow Forum Members
> I've been a silent follower of this group and would like to share with you all the Good new, I just received the Golden Mail and will thank all those who have contributed valuable information and their personal experiences.
> 
> Those who are awaiting don't despair rather look forward to the moment when u will receive your Golden mail.
> 
> I'll post time frames, etc in a bit as I'm at work and need to knock off soon and PARTY
> 
> Cheerz
> Shankz:bolt:


Congrats... would you please share your timeline.


----------



## Hyd786

shankster23 said:


> Dear Fellow Forum Members
> I've been a silent follower of this group and would like to share with you all the Good new, I just received the Golden Mail and will thank all those who have contributed valuable information and their personal experiences.
> 
> Those who are awaiting don't despair rather look forward to the moment when u will receive your Golden mail.
> 
> I'll post time frames, etc in a bit as I'm at work and need to knock off soon and PARTY
> 
> Cheerz
> Shankz:bolt:


Hi Shankz,

Congrats !!! 

Plz do that


----------



## Rocky Balboa

shankster23 said:


> Dear Fellow Forum Members
> I've been a silent follower of this group and would like to share with you all the Good new, I just received the Golden Mail and will thank all those who have contributed valuable information and their personal experiences.
> 
> Those who are awaiting don't despair rather look forward to the moment when u will receive your Golden mail.
> 
> I'll post time frames, etc in a bit as I'm at work and need to knock off soon and PARTY
> 
> Cheerz
> Shankz:bolt:


Man,, first post and that too GOLDEN GRANT GIFT (GGG= 3G):eek2: Now :high5::high5::high5: party like :lalala::lalala:

have fun mate..


----------



## shyam

shyam said:


> Thanks buddy for the information.
> 
> The posts here soothes me a bit.
> 
> I have my Australian Driver license but it expired in 2010. Can't i use it? I left Australia in 2008.
> If it is not valid, does it mention anywhere on the validity of the license that to be used. Please help me with the links.


Hi,

Can i get some help here.

Can i use the expired Australian Driver License to apply for AFP?


----------



## chrisfz

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i get some help here.
> 
> Can i use the expired Australian Driver License to apply for AFP?


No, it has to be valid. You can use your credit card and passport.


----------



## vijay_k

Hi All,

Any June applicants still waiting for Grant???
I applied on June 13 and last contact with CO is 2 weeks back.
He asked for few documents which I have uploaded...after that no response...


----------



## rockerwin

Hi,

When CO start approving the uploaded documents, as soon as he verifies the document or at the end when all documents are verified ?


----------



## hippie

Hi @VenuKumar 
Congrats! 
The waiting for the grant is finally over.
May I ask the name of the CO who gave you your grant notice?


----------



## shankster23

EOI Submitted : 31st Jan 2013
Forgot about my EOI application after this for a few months....
WA SS Applied: 12th May
Nominated Skill: Hotel Motel Manager.
Skills Assessment: Done way back in 2004....
WA SS Approval: 31st May
EOI Selected: Same Day.
190 Visa Lodged: 25th June 2013
Medicals Done: 15th July from Fortis Hospital Bangalore (very Professional)
Medicals Uploaded and Approved: 24th July 2013.
CO: Team 33- ECO DFW (Brissie) Very nice and professional guy told me he wanted to finalise my case latest by tomorrow as he was going away on a months break and would feel disappointed if his replacement would grant me the Visa after all his hard work..lol. Gave expert guidance when I was unsure about certain matters.
CO: 29th July, requested further documents to verify my Aus work experience, OS Work Experience as well as Malaysian PCC.
5th August -7th August submitted all documents.
Golden Mail: 7th August.
NO Form 80 or whatever asked  Guess I did submit a personal reference from The Prime Minister of Vanuatu  so there was no need. Also Malaysian PCC takes a long time roughly 3-4 months however I used my previously obtained PCC from 2008 along with a Stat Declaration to prove I had not lived in Malaysia further to the grant of my earlier PCC and this was sufficient for grant of Visa. AUS Police clearance was a breeze, did it online and got my certificate the next day.

Hope this helps. I wish everyone who is in the same boat as I'm good luck and best wishes.

Cheerz

Shankz


----------



## Nisha S.

Vijay24 said:


> Around 8:30AM


I called the DIAC today around 8 a.m. After 28 minutes of wait the operator told me that I have not been allotted a CO yet. She told me 'not to worry' as my application is 'under process'. I don't even know what to make of that.

It surprises me that you and I filed our applications on the same date (26 June 2013) for Western Australia and yet here you have a CO and I do not (??!!).

Any applicants from June last week who got a CO till date?


----------



## adc14

What are the possible reasons of rejection?


----------



## shyam

chrisfz said:


> No, it has to be valid. You can use your credit card and passport.


Thanks Chrisfz.
Can you please provide the link where i can more details on this.

Can i use Credit card issued in India.
What other foreign documents can i use for AFP? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## melbourne2012

just want to ask which email address should i send the form 1022, notification of changes in circumstances? thanks,


----------



## Mjt

roninquick said:


> hey guys..a small piece of advice for everyone who has got a co & updated all the required docs...any co at any given point of time has about 40-50 cases a month to process....he/she picks up one case, assesses it, and puts it in stack if some more detailing is required..this is human nature, we tend to delay & forget any task if we dont have the complete detailing..so once u submit all the details the co had asked, there's nothing wrong in giving a gental reminder on the progress..trust it works..in my case i got the grant in about 25 minutes post calling the co about my med recieval..hope this will help some of you..best wishes & stay blessed..cheers..
> 
> ANZSCO: 149212; VETASSESS POSITIVE: 16 Jan'13; ACT SS Applied: 6 Feb'13; ACT POSITIVE: 22 Mar'13; VISA APPLIED: 14 Apr'13; CO Alloted: 23 Apr'13; Grant Recieved: 27 May'13


Hi ronin... Please check ur private message...need your suggestion...
Thanks in advance...


----------



## killerbee82

I agree with rocky icriding is awesome


----------



## Mjt

Congratulations!!


----------



## adc14

Is there a chance to get dissapproved result? Even if you are paid already all the charges? What are the possible reasons?


----------



## usman.shahid

mithu93ku said:


> After uploading various status that appear beside your uploaded docs :
> 
> *Recommended*- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
> *Required*- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
> *Requested* - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
> *Received*- When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized)
> *Met* - Means Documents are finalized.
> *BF* (Brought Forward) or *TRIM* (The Requirement Is Met) - Means Documents are finalized
> Source : Migrate to Australia
> Your CO is the only person who can decide the application is complete or Not.
> He/She may asked for more information or give you direct Grant.
> Hope this hepls!


my few documents status turned to "Received" the next day I applied my visa. Does it mean that CO is assigned the very next day? from above description one can infer that...pls clarify


----------



## chrisfz

shyam said:


> Thanks Chrisfz.
> Can you please provide the link where i can more details on this.
> 
> Can i use Credit card issued in India.
> What other foreign documents can i use for AFP?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


To apply police check in Australia, you need "Copies of identification documents totaling 100 points must be provided. Details of the points attributed to identification documents are provided as part of the application process. "

In order to reach 100 points, check this link: 

https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/static/images/afp/100_point_checklist.pdf


----------



## akanawu

Thanks mates, we got our grant today!!


----------



## shyam

shankster23 said:


> EOI Submitted : 31st Jan 2013
> Forgot about my EOI application after this for a few months....
> WA SS Applied: 12th May
> Nominated Skill: Hotel Motel Manager.
> Skills Assessment: Done way back in 2004....
> WA SS Approval: 31st May
> EOI Selected: Same Day.
> 190 Visa Lodged: 25th June 2013
> Medicals Done: 15th July from Fortis Hospital Bangalore (very Professional)
> Medicals Uploaded and Approved: 24th July 2013.
> CO: Team 33- ECO DFW (Brissie) Very nice and professional guy told me he wanted to finalise my case latest by tomorrow as he was going away on a months break and would feel disappointed if his replacement would grant me the Visa after all his hard work..lol. Gave expert guidance when I was unsure about certain matters.
> CO: 29th July, requested further documents to verify my Aus work experience, OS Work Experience as well as Malaysian PCC.
> 5th August -7th August submitted all documents.
> Golden Mail: 7th August.
> NO Form 80 or whatever asked  Guess I did submit a personal reference from The Prime Minister of Vanuatu  so there was no need. Also Malaysian PCC takes a long time roughly 3-4 months however I used my previously obtained PCC from 2008 along with a Stat Declaration to prove I had not lived in Malaysia further to the grant of my earlier PCC and this was sufficient for grant of Visa. AUS Police clearance was a breeze, did it online and got my certificate the next day.
> 
> Hope this helps. I wish everyone who is in the same boat as I'm good luck and best wishes.
> 
> Cheerz
> 
> Shankz


Thanks for details buddy.
But one question. Your skills assessment was done in 2004? Was not it expired?
CO made any objection on your skills assessment?


----------



## josephjt

*Got the grant mail today!!*

Hi Guys,

I got the grant mail today. Phew, big sign of relief... Thank you GOD!

To everyone still waiting... Hang in there...

JJT


----------



## Vijay24

shankster23 said:


> EOI Submitted : 31st Jan 2013
> Forgot about my EOI application after this for a few months....
> WA SS Applied: 12th May
> Nominated Skill: Hotel Motel Manager.
> Skills Assessment: Done way back in 2004....
> WA SS Approval: 31st May
> EOI Selected: Same Day.
> 190 Visa Lodged: 25th June 2013
> Medicals Done: 15th July from Fortis Hospital Bangalore (very Professional)
> Medicals Uploaded and Approved: 24th July 2013.
> CO: Team 33- ECO DFW (Brissie) Very nice and professional guy told me he wanted to finalise my case latest by tomorrow as he was going away on a months break and would feel disappointed if his replacement would grant me the Visa after all his hard work..lol. Gave expert guidance when I was unsure about certain matters.
> CO: 29th July, requested further documents to verify my Aus work experience, OS Work Experience as well as Malaysian PCC.
> 5th August -7th August submitted all documents.
> Golden Mail: 7th August.
> NO Form 80 or whatever asked  Guess I did submit a personal reference from The Prime Minister of Vanuatu  so there was no need. Also Malaysian PCC takes a long time roughly 3-4 months however I used my previously obtained PCC from 2008 along with a Stat Declaration to prove I had not lived in Malaysia further to the grant of my earlier PCC and this was sufficient for grant of Visa. AUS Police clearance was a breeze, did it online and got my certificate the next day.
> 
> Hope this helps. I wish everyone who is in the same boat as I'm good luck and best wishes.
> 
> Cheerz
> 
> Shankz


Great man! Finally I am seeing many people who have applied to WA. I applied one day after you


----------



## Vijay24

Nisha S. said:


> I called the DIAC today around 8 a.m. After 28 minutes of wait the operator told me that I have not been allotted a CO yet. She told me 'not to worry' as my application is 'under process'. I don't even know what to make of that.
> 
> It surprises me that you and I filed our applications on the same date (26 June 2013) for Western Australia and yet here you have a CO and I do not (??!!).
> 
> Any applicants from June last week who got a CO till date?


No need to worry! You may get a CO allotted in this week

BTW, check your PM


----------



## rs100

josephjt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the grant mail today. Phew, big sign of relief... Thank you GOD!
> 
> To everyone still waiting... Hang in there...
> 
> JJT


congrats...

cud u please time stamp when u receive the mail.

i believe the grant letter should be sent by DIAC in morning itself.


----------



## balajism

josephjt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the grant mail today. Phew, big sign of relief... Thank you GOD!
> 
> To everyone still waiting... Hang in there...
> 
> JJT


That's absolutely brilliant news! Congrats dude, party!!

Did you front load all your documents including Form 80? How many points and wat occupation code? Sorry abt the questions ..it's your time to enjoy! Have fun!!


----------



## Gurpreethm

Hello


----------



## VenuKumar

hippie said:


> Hi @VenuKumar
> Congrats!
> The waiting for the grant is finally over.
> May I ask the name of the CO who gave you your grant notice?


Thank you Hippie,

AM is the CO who gave me the grant.


----------



## andyv

josephjt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the grant mail today. Phew, big sign of relief... Thank you GOD!
> 
> To everyone still waiting... Hang in there...
> 
> JJT


congrats:third::third:...Please update your signature with CO allocation details and all


----------



## mayankp

josephjt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the grant mail today. Phew, big sign of relief... Thank you GOD!
> 
> To everyone still waiting... Hang in there...
> 
> JJT


Congratulations Joseph. This is really amazing.

you filled your visa application on 9th June and me on 11th June. You got grant and I am still waiting for CO. I think its destiny.

But really appreciating case. All the best.


----------



## Vikas2013

Nisha S. said:


> I called the DIAC today around 8 a.m. After 28 minutes of wait the operator told me that I have not been allotted a CO yet. She told me 'not to worry' as my application is 'under process'. I don't even know what to make of that.
> 
> It surprises me that you and I filed our applications on the same date (26 June 2013) for Western Australia and yet here you have a CO and I do not (??!!).
> 
> Any applicants from June last week who got a CO till date?


Yes i applied on 24june.got co on 25july.


----------



## Nisha S.

Vikas2013 said:


> Yes i applied on 24june.got co on 25july.


Is your job class in state priority list 1 or 2?


----------



## shyam

chrisfz said:


> To apply police check in Australia, you need "Copies of identification documents totaling 100 points must be provided. Details of the points attributed to identification documents are provided as part of the application process. "
> 
> In order to reach 100 points, check this link:
> 
> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/static/images/afp/100_point_checklist.pdf


Thanks for the details.

The checklist does not mention anything about the validity of the Australian License and also, it does not mention anything about the credit card issued overseas.
Pardon me my ignorance and sorry if i missed out anything.

Please help.


----------



## Razaqng

akanawu said:


> Thanks mates, we got our grant today!!


@Akanawu,congrats my brother. Wish you all the best in Auzzie.

Which state are you heading?


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> Congratulations Joseph. This is really amazing.
> 
> you filled your visa application on 9th June and me on 11th June. You got grant and I am still waiting for CO. I think its destiny.
> 
> But really appreciating case. All the best.


Hi Mayank

Our applications seem to be quite similar. I have applied on 25th June though. Are you planning for Melbourne? 

regards
TDS


----------



## Vikas2013

Nisha S. said:


> Is your job class in state priority list 1 or 2?


List 1.onshore application.i m perth now


----------



## josh.machine

josephjt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the grant mail today. Phew, big sign of relief... Thank you GOD!
> 
> To everyone still waiting... Hang in there...
> 
> JJT


Congrats mate, way to go.


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Many Congrats to all who got their Grant today...


----------



## ishaanchal

shyam said:


> Can i use Credit card issued in India.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes you can


----------



## sksk

Congrats Joseph..!! 
I also lodged on 2nd June but have heard nothing from CO.Even I am waiting for CO to ask me for medicals and form 80. I have not completed my medicals yet..

Dont know what went wrong with my case... 

Please guide


----------



## shyam

ishaanchal said:


> Yes you can


Thanks Ishaanchal.

How many points does it give? What related document should i provide for the credit card?


----------



## mayankp

tds2013 said:


> Hi Mayank
> 
> Our applications seem to be quite similar. I have applied on 25th June though. Are you planning for Melbourne?
> 
> regards
> TDS


Hi TDS

It is the last decision of this process and way long to go for that so not sure about the location. As I have relative in Brisbane, I will go there first and after that wherever I will get good job opportunity.....

Regards
Mayank


----------



## MM1108

Hi,

Request you to kindly tell me the procedure for VISA 190.
I just got my ACS result letter (+ve).

My question is :
(1) what exactly the state sponsorship is ?
(2) How states will get selected or allocated? 
(3) Is any done needs to be done by me if I select 190 in EOI along with 189?

in huge confusion.
Please help.
thanks


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> Hi TDS
> 
> It is the last decision of this process and way long to go for that so not sure about the location. As I have relative in Brisbane, I will go there first and after that wherever I will get good job opportunity.....
> 
> Regards
> Mayank


 ...good that you have an address in Aussie; some peace of mind then...me, i would be organizing on my own (but very excited about it). I am a management accountant. How about you?


----------



## Hyd786

MM1108 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Request you to kindly tell me the procedure for VISA 190.
> I just got my ACS result letter (+ve).
> 
> My question is :
> (1) what exactly the state sponsorship is ?
> (2) How states will get selected or allocated?
> (3) Is any done needs to be done by me if I select 190 in EOI along with 189?
> 
> in huge confusion.
> Please help.
> thanks


Hi MM1108,

What is your ANZSCO Code??


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kapoorpuneet said:


> Many Congrats to all who got their Grant today...


only one grant so far..any more grants/CO allocation taking place?


----------



## mindfreak

here's an update, I called up the DIAC today coz I had a few other questions that I wanted to get answered apart from my visa application. I was told that I have been assigned to Adelaide Team 2 now, no CO yet though. Forgot to ask them about my medicals. She said, it was still gonna take a week or 2 for a CO to be assigned - which I don't seem to believe.


----------



## MM1108

Hyd786 said:


> Hi MM1108,
> 
> What is your ANZSCO Code??


Its 26112 -System Analyst
thanks


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> here's an update, I called up the DIAC today coz I had a few other questions that I wanted to get answered apart from my visa application. I was told that I have been assigned to Adelaide Team 2 now, no CO yet though. Forgot to ask them about my medicals. She said, it was still gonna take a week or 2 for a CO to be assigned - which I don't seem to believe.


What? You gotta be kidding me..1 or 2 more weeks..July applicants have started getting a CO..

Its driving me nuts really..

when will I get one??:Cry::Cry:


----------



## The Marine

mindfreak said:


> here's an update, I called up the DIAC today coz I had a few other questions that I wanted to get answered apart from my visa application. I was told that I have been assigned to Adelaide Team 2 now, no CO yet though. Forgot to ask them about my medicals. She said, it was still gonna take a week or 2 for a CO to be assigned - which I don't seem to believe.


Don't worry. most probably, there is a rush of applications at that time and this is what is causing the delays. you are so close!!


----------



## mayankp

tds2013 said:


> ...good that you have an address in Aussie; some peace of mind then...me, i would be organizing on my own (but very excited about it). I am a management accountant. How about you?


I am a Chartered Accountant with 11 years of experience. Have you enrolled for CPA Australia membership?


----------



## marorpe

balajism said:


> Just a general post..
> 
> Seems to be the last 189 grant (on this forum at least!) was to Venukumar who lodged on 23 Apr 2013. The influx of applications prior to the 1 July fee increase seems to have brought the COs to a grinding halt. Even the 190 thread is reporting far fewer grants (but faster than 189 of course). This is just a general post urging silent users to post if they've received their grants/CO allocation so we can try and understand which applications are being processed at the moment.
> 
> Also, a few things - call DIAC only after 9 weeks if you haven't heard from your CO - DIAC is staggering under a large case load - and calling them everyday does NOT help any of us! In order to maintain their timeframes, DIAC are allocating cases to teams inside 8 weeks, with COs assigned later. It does any of us no good if we keep repeatedly calling them to find out about COs. Please be patient and keep checking your email.
> 
> So let's keep our fingers crossed and good luck to all of us! :focus:



I'd like to share this with all of you to show that applications in june weren't more than other months. And visa 190 apps don't depend on applicants willingness of skipping new fees but in state invitations.
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 17 June 2013 Results

So this isn't the reason for being slower than before.

What is a fact is that, in July, the number of invitations increased because occupation ceilings were reset and then, many applicants with code 2611, as myself, stuck since march, have been now invited.

Let's see what happen next and cross fingers that the process speeds...


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> I am a Chartered Accountant with 11 years of experience. Have you enrolled for CPA Australia membership?


I have a Masters in Business - Finance, have been working for 7 years now. I believe you need a membership if you intend to practice independently..isn't it?


----------



## mindfreak

The Marine said:


> Don't worry. most probably, there is a rush of applications at that time and this is what is causing the delays. you are so close!!


I agree with ya mate!


----------



## Hyd786

mindfreak said:


> I agree with ya mate!


Who knows, you might be getting your Grant this week


----------



## ivetka233

O my CO moves, have been asked today of proof of relationship.... but my loyer saying to submit and we will check,, take 3-4 days, o my god, even my loyer slowing me down now. 

He said after taht decision coems in 1 or 2 weeks, just info for sb who asked what after docs has been required...this is the timeframe for decision, we see if he is right...god wish!!!


----------



## terminator1

ivetka233 said:


> O my CO moves, have been asked today of proof of relationship.... but my loyer saying to submit and we will check,, take 3-4 days, o my god, even my loyer slowing me down now.
> 
> He said after taht decision coems in 1 or 2 weeks, just info for sb who asked what after docs has been required...this is the timeframe for decision, we see if he is right...god wish!!!


may you be given grant as soon as possible, so that your soul can take some rest.


----------



## mayankp

tds2013 said:


> I have a Masters in Business - Finance, have been working for 7 years now. I believe you need a membership if you intend to practice independently..isn't it?


Yes. But being CA I can take provisional membership for two years of CPA Australia, I cannot do practice but if I will clear 2 subjects in these two years, I can use CPA qualification which can support me in finding better job.


----------



## ivetka233

terminator1 said:


> may you be given grant as soon as possible, so that your soul can take some rest.




Comon terminator i love this forum, is amazing how you can flustrate your nerves out from you, nt sure how you compensate that,,, but i didnt find better option than chat with people. 

Thanks hope yes


----------



## mayankp

ivetka233 said:


> O my CO moves, have been asked today of proof of relationship.... but my loyer saying to submit and we will check,, take 3-4 days, o my god, even my loyer slowing me down now.
> 
> He said after taht decision coems in 1 or 2 weeks, just info for sb who asked what after docs has been required...this is the timeframe for decision, we see if he is right...god wish!!!


Good thing is at least something is moving now. I don't think you need to wait much now. You can expect grant by this month end.


----------



## ivetka233

terminator1 said:


> may you be given grant as soon as possible, so that your soul can take some rest.




you are my allien and i am your predator!!! heheh


----------



## mindfreak

Hyd786 said:


> Who knows, you might be getting your Grant this week


haha lets hope so mate  this forum definitely makes me feel a bit better 

fishsmack - :fish: pow!!!


----------



## srinu_srn

This is regarding Form 1221. At the evisa page, under secondary application list (wife), I have seen one attachment saying Form 1221. This is not showing at main applicant section. Anybody filled the Form 1221?
I have few queries related to filling the FORM 1221.

1) In Form 1221, 9th question is Citizenship or Nationality grant date. By birth I am citizen of India. So shall I give my birth date as an answer for this question or do I need to enter any other date such as passport issued date?

2)In Form 1221, the 17th question is - "what is general purpose of your journey/further stay?" 
As this form is asked for my wife, I would like to answer for this question as - "my husband (main applicant) is migrating to Australia and I am dependent". Is this fine or do I need to give any other details.

3) In Form 1221, the 18th question is - "If you are outside Australia, give intended date of arrival and intended date of departure"
I am not sure why they have asked this question. I am lodged the 190 visa application and at present I am uploading all docs in evisa site. What is the answer that I need to mention here?

4) In Form 1221, the 20th question is - "Give intended details of stopovers on your way to Australia (Places of intended stopovers)"
Not sure why they are asking all this info now itself without booking tickets. But shall I mention any places by taking help of anybody? What will be possible answer for this question?

5) In Form 1221, the 21th question is - " Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia"
Please help me on this question?

6) In Form 1221, the 24th question is - " Are you employed? If not, how you occupy your time and how you support yourself"
I am not employed and dependent to main applicant. And I need to take care of my son who is < 2 years.
Is this answer is fine or do I need to give something other than what I have mentioned?

7) In Form 1221, the 40th question is - "Do you intended to work in Australia"? 
For this question as of now I don't have any plans. But incase in future If possible and based on the personal need I may do job, but not sure. So shall I mention NO to this question or Yes? What will happen if I select No and what will happen if I select Yes? Any suggestions?

8) In Form 1221, the 40th question is - "Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia"
Please suggest on this.

Please help me on this and Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vikas2013

Hyd786 said:


> Who knows, you might be getting your Grant this week


Surely this or next week.all my documents r met.applied 24june.co 25july


----------



## Ani.pepe

Hello Seniors, I have salary slips of my previous company but they are in black & white (Prints) given to me by my company in the Phillipines. Now we have to upload coloured copies, Please advice if this is ok and if the case officer asks what else can i submit? if he asks I can show my bank statements to show my salary coming into my account.. Please advice if this will do

and would this pose any problem? Please advice...

I have quit that company hence the query


----------



## terminator1

ivetka233 said:


> Comon terminator i love this forum, is amazing how you can flustrate your nerves out from you, nt sure how you compensate that,,, but i didnt find better option than chat with people.
> 
> Thanks hope yes


 you took it in the wrong way.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

notarize the B&W ones and merge all bank statements into one pdf file and upload them..


----------



## Ani.pepe

Thanks Rocky


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

ivetka233 said:


> O my CO moves, have been asked today of proof of relationship.... but my loyer saying to submit and we will check,, take 3-4 days, o my god, even my loyer slowing me down now.
> 
> He said after taht decision coems in 1 or 2 weeks, just info for sb who asked what after docs has been required...this is the timeframe for decision, we see if he is right...god wish!!!


Hi,

We were asked for proof of relationship. It has been more than 5 weeks now. No grant. 


Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## ivetka233

terminator1 said:


> you took it in the wrong way.



All right so what way you ment?


----------



## bnandy

For the Guys who already received EOI approval, how does the approval come??
Do you get a mail, or you need to log into skill select and check if your have a correspondence?


----------



## ivetka233

yes once sent to team you must wait for week or 2 for CO,,same was with me


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Its been 5 weeks already i hope i am allocated to some team though not to a CO


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Does a tourist visa rejection to UK put visa application to jeopardy? I was rejected a tourist visa to UK in 2004. I entered germany on student visa and had just been granted a residence permit..so embassy authorities rejected my tourist visa, my plan to visit my cousin for christmas, telling they were not convinced as i did not have enough money to travel and did not show enough evidence of accomodation there..


----------



## saintkamy

Rocky Wats the status of your meds? plz see your information sheet and let me know is the statement "will be auto cleared" is still there?
Im asking cause we share the meds date.


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi all, Have tou went tru the new NSW website, There software Engg. has been suspended does it effect out visa processing (people who are waiting for grant)?. help me out if any info you have


----------



## sre375

ivetka233 said:


> O my CO moves, have been asked today of proof of relationship.... but my loyer saying to submit and we will check,, take 3-4 days, o my god, even my loyer slowing me down now.
> 
> He said after taht decision coems in 1 or 2 weeks, just info for sb who asked what after docs has been required...this is the timeframe for decision, we see if he is right...god wish!!!


What documents are you planning to upload for proof of relationship?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

saintkamy said:


> Rocky Wats the status of your meds? plz see your information sheet and let me know is the statement "will be auto cleared" is still there?
> Im asking cause we share the meds date.



nope..it just says three tests completed and the results have been submitted to DIAC. 

"_Any further queries about your visa application and/or your health examination results should be directed to your visa officer_"


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, Have tou went tru the new NSW website, There software Engg. has been suspended does it effect out visa processing (people who are waiting for grant)?. help me out if any info you have


I dont think so


----------



## The Marine

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, Have tou went tru the new NSW website, There software Engg. has been suspended does it effect out visa processing (people who are waiting for grant)?. help me out if any info you have


No - This applies only on the people who are looking for State Sponsorship. Dont worry you are all set!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, Have tou went tru the new NSW website, There software Engg. has been suspended does it effect out visa processing (people who are waiting for grant)?. help me out if any info you have


why would they make a verification call to your employer then? you may expect a grant next week..:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rocky balboa said:


> does a tourist visa rejection to uk put visa application to jeopardy? I was rejected a tourist visa to uk in 2004. I entered germany on student visa and had just been granted a residence permit..so embassy authorities rejected my tourist visa, my plan to visit my cousin for christmas, telling they were not convinced as i did not have enough money to travel and did not show enough evidence of accomodation there..


any one??


----------



## The Marine

Rocky Balboa said:


> any one??


Don't worry, this is a common rejection for a visa. you didn't supply wrong info or anything from that sort. I won't worry about it.


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> Does a tourist visa rejection to UK put visa application to jeopardy? I was rejected a tourist visa to UK in 2004. I entered germany on student visa and had just been granted a residence permit..so embassy authorities rejected my tourist visa, my plan to visit my cousin for christmas, telling they were not convinced as i did not have enough money to travel and did not show enough evidence of accomodation there..


nothing to worry about mate, you're sorted!


----------



## saintkamy

Rocky Balboa said:


> nope..it just says three tests completed and the results have been submitted to DIAC.
> 
> "_Any further queries about your visa application and/or your health examination results should be directed to your visa officer_"


Same is my status but mate the 2nd paragraph was "Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing.If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) has considered your case."
Now the line "Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing." is missing.


----------



## shankster23

Hey

I was worried about that but i did ask Vetasses and they did advise technically it does not expire as I did it way before the whole rule change and can use it as long as my nominated skill matches my past assessment but ultimately it's up to the CO. The scenario out did play out where the CO did ?? my skill occ nominated and my current position and wanted an explanation how the 2 were closely related. Luckily I've a very good standing within my industry and was able to substantiate my claims including personal letters from Heads of Countries, Ambassadors, Industry leaders, etc. I saved a few hundred dollars but did manage a few sweat for a bit and my advise would be unless you are confident about backing up your claims with water tight documentation don't bother and do the new assessment. BTW I moved from Operations to Head Finance in a regional role within the hospitality industry if you were wondering.

Hope this helps.

Cheerz
shankz


----------



## shankster23

Don't worry mate as long as you can back up if queried you shuld be all good. Also upload tax or superannuation filing statements.

Hope this helps

Cheerz beers

shankz


----------



## shankster23

shyam said:


> Thanks for details buddy.
> But one question. Your skills assessment was done in 2004? Was not it expired?
> CO made any objection on your skills assessment?


See my response posted down the page. sowwy forgot to use the "quote on" option far 2 many beers lol......


Cheerrz
Shankz


----------



## ab1303

Just a quick query to forum members.... Does the CO intimates you when your security checks are initiated. I inquired my CO and she told me to refrain myself from status updates... pretty rude... huh


----------



## Rocky Balboa

saintkamy said:


> Same is my status but mate the 2nd paragraph was "Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing.If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) has considered your case."
> Now the line "Your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred to DIAC or its onshore health services provider for processing." is missing.


Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.

If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered your case.

For further information on DIAC's health assessment process, please see our website at: Assessment of Health Examination Results

I dont think you should bother about that until you hear from your case officer about auto-clearance or further referral.


----------



## terminator1

ab1303 said:


> Just a quick query to forum members.... Does the CO intimates you when your security checks are initiated. I inquired my CO and she told me to refrain myself from status updates... pretty rude... huh


they wouldn't.


----------



## AT65

Hi Everybody

I got CO the initials are LC from ADL GSM team 2.
Is anybody with the same CO or team.
How they process and respond.

Regards
AT


----------



## AT65

Hi Everybody

They asked for PCC from passport office and salary slip for all jobs undertaken with bank statement.

I pray for speedt process to all.


189 applied on 7/6 CO 6/7 Grant???


----------



## AT65

Anybody with CO initials LC team 2 ADL>
Please share your timelines.

Regards
AT


----------



## AT65

Does anybody know in what time we can get Indian PCC from passport office.


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> why would they make a verification call to your employer then? you may expect a grant next week..:bounce::bounce:


Thank Q friend


----------



## AT65

:drum:“When we work honestly, we always strive to become better than we are. When we strive to become better than we are, everything around us becomes better too.”


----------



## saintkamy

Rocky Balboa said:


> Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.
> 
> If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered your case.
> 
> For further information on DIAC's health assessment process, please see our website at: Assessment of Health Examination Results
> 
> I dont think you should bother about that until you hear from your case officer about auto-clearance or further referral.


My opinion is: there is no auto-clearance now as the information sheet says. n we should pray Medical Officer clears the results when he considers case. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## indianinact

Co has asked for overseas employment proof

Bank statements
Employer letter
Pay slips 
Tax documents

All of these are encrypted password protected . 

How I send them ? Print and scan again ? 

There are way to many bank statements and pay slips

Send them encrypted copy with password?

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## sebinjose

AT65 said:


> Does anybody know in what time we can get Indian PCC from passport office.


You can get it in a day if your permanent and present addresses are same....
Download e-Form : User Assistance | Passport Seva


----------



## Ajithkumarm

Our health status has been showing -"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship". Does this mean medicals cleared? Guys pls help.
Thank u.


----------



## terminator1

indianinact said:


> Co has asked for overseas employment proof
> 
> Bank statements
> Employer letter
> Pay slips
> Tax documents
> 
> All of these are encrypted password protected .
> 
> How I send them ? Print and scan again ?
> 
> There are way to many bank statements and pay slips
> 
> Send them encrypted copy with password?
> 
> Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


no need to worry. open these documents using "view" in browser. once you open them on browser, fire print (ctrl + p ), you get an option to save the document. When saving the doc, save it as pdf. the file will be without encryption.
i hope this helps.


----------



## rs100

AT65 said:


> Anybody with CO initials LC team 2 ADL>
> Please share your timelines.
> 
> Regards
> AT


same team for me as well..

cud u pls share ur timeline..


rgds


----------



## 2raghu

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, Have tou went tru the new NSW website, There software Engg. has been suspended does it effect out visa processing (people who are waiting for grant)?. help me out if any info you have


Verification call ?? Did they call your employers ? Regarding what?


----------



## saintkamy

Ajithkumarm said:


> Our health status has been showing -"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship". Does this mean medicals cleared? Guys pls help.
> Thank u.


It means your meds are cleared


----------



## sam2905

bnandy said:


> For the Guys who already received EOI approval, how does the approval come??
> Do you get a mail, or you need to log into skill select and check if your have a correspondence?



You will get an e mail. Alternatively it will appear in skillselect also.


----------



## josephjt

rs100 said:


> congrats...
> 
> cud u please time stamp when u receive the mail.
> 
> i believe the grant letter should be sent by DIAC in morning itself.


I got it around 3:30 pm Adelaide time


----------



## josephjt

balajism said:


> That's absolutely brilliant news! Congrats dude, party!!
> 
> Did you front load all your documents including Form 80? How many points and wat occupation code? Sorry abt the questions ..it's your time to enjoy! Have fun!!


Yes, i uploaded all documents before hand, even form 80 . Job Code: Computer Network and systems engineer


----------



## josephjt

andyv said:


> congrats:third::third:...Please update your signature with CO allocation details and all



No CO contact...


----------



## josephjt

mayankp said:


> Congratulations Joseph. This is really amazing.
> 
> you filled your visa application on 9th June and me on 11th June. You got grant and I am still waiting for CO. I think its destiny.
> 
> But really appreciating case. All the best.


Probably around the corner for you too... All the best.


----------



## josephjt

sksk said:


> Congrats Joseph..!!
> I also lodged on 2nd June but have heard nothing from CO.Even I am waiting for CO to ask me for medicals and form 80. I have not completed my medicals yet..
> 
> Dont know what went wrong with my case...
> 
> Please guide


I would upload everything beforehand. That's how it worked for me. I front loaded the medicals and form 80 and PCC


----------



## Ajithkumarm

saintkamy said:


> It means your meds are cleared


thank u. I was worried.


----------



## Gurpreethm

saintkamy said:


> It means your meds are cleared


Same msg is getting displayed for me also


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> Same msg is getting displayed for me also


you are cleared too.


----------



## nivas

Got my Grant letter Today :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: Very Happy

Thanks to all who helped me during this process  I would have really struggled with out this forum :high5::high5:

And All the best for the others who are currently in the process


----------



## mithu93ku

usman.shahid said:


> my few documents status turned to "Received" the next day I applied my visa. Does it mean that CO is assigned the very next day? from above description one can infer that...pls clarify


marked as received is now to some extent auto. I have submitted my pcc on 10th May and earlier it was shown received on 10th May . After CO allocation on 25th May ; received date changed to 25th May. What will you say now?


----------



## mithu93ku

nivas said:


> Got my Grant letter Today :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: Very Happy
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me during this process  I would have really struggled with out this forum :high5::high5:
> 
> And All the best for the others who are currently in the process


Congrats Mate:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Jan2Oz

nivas said:


> Got my Grant letter Today :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: Very Happy
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me during this process  I would have really struggled with out this forum :high5::high5:
> 
> And All the best for the others who are currently in the process


Congrats... ALL THE BEST for the next step


----------



## mithu93ku

srinu_srn said:


> This is regarding Form 1221. At the evisa page, under secondary application list (wife), I have seen one attachment saying Form 1221. This is not showing at main applicant section. Anybody filled the Form 1221?
> I have few queries related to filling the FORM 1221.
> 
> 1) In Form 1221, 9th question is Citizenship or Nationality grant date. By birth I am citizen of India. So shall I give my birth date as an answer for this question or do I need to enter any other date such as passport issued date?
> 
> 2)In Form 1221, the 17th question is - "what is general purpose of your journey/further stay?"
> As this form is asked for my wife, I would like to answer for this question as - "my husband (main applicant) is migrating to Australia and I am dependent". Is this fine or do I need to give any other details.
> 
> 3) In Form 1221, the 18th question is - "If you are outside Australia, give intended date of arrival and intended date of departure"
> I am not sure why they have asked this question. I am lodged the 190 visa application and at present I am uploading all docs in evisa site. What is the answer that I need to mention here?
> 
> 4) In Form 1221, the 20th question is - "Give intended details of stopovers on your way to Australia (Places of intended stopovers)"
> Not sure why they are asking all this info now itself without booking tickets. But shall I mention any places by taking help of anybody? What will be possible answer for this question?
> 
> 5) In Form 1221, the 21th question is - " Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia"
> Please help me on this question?
> 
> 6) In Form 1221, the 24th question is - " Are you employed? If not, how you occupy your time and how you support yourself"
> I am not employed and dependent to main applicant. And I need to take care of my son who is < 2 years.
> Is this answer is fine or do I need to give something other than what I have mentioned?
> 
> 7) In Form 1221, the 40th question is - "Do you intended to work in Australia"?
> For this question as of now I don't have any plans. But incase in future If possible and based on the personal need I may do job, but not sure. So shall I mention NO to this question or Yes? What will happen if I select No and what will happen if I select Yes? Any suggestions?
> 
> 8) In Form 1221, the 40th question is - "Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia"
> Please suggest on this.
> 
> Please help me on this and Thanks in advance.


Answered in your thread Form 1221.


----------



## silji

Hi Experts,

I lodged my 190 application last week without adding my wife and son in the application. From DIAC ste I came to know that I have to fill Form 1022 to add my dependents after lodging application and planning for the same. I have few doubts regarding this. 
1. If I upload 1022 then how can i pay fee for their VISA ?
2.If I complete medical and PCC before for my wife before a CO assigned to my case will I get a grant without much delay which may happen because of 1022.
3. My son is just 18 months old. So medical is required for him ?

Please give reply.


----------



## sghosh

nivas said:


> Got my Grant letter Today :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: Very Happy
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me during this process  I would have really struggled with out this forum :high5::high5:
> 
> And All the best for the others who are currently in the process


Congrats mate!!! Have you uploaded form 80 in advance.

I am not sure if form 80 is mandate for all or (heard from my agent) form 80 is required for people who traveled to other countries for a long stay or frequent travelers to different countries.


----------



## srinu_srn

I am filling the medical forms 26 and 160. In that one question is - Are you lodged the VISA? If yes, at which office? For this question, what I need to fill up? I have lodged the 190 visa through online (evisa). Tomorrow I have appoint for medical tests. So please help me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shyam

Hi,

Sorry if my questions were answered already but could not conclude properly on what documents i can submit for my AFP.

Currently I am in India. And, From the AFP link i could not figure out what exact foreign documents should i provide.
What I understood is that I would need the below. But someone who applied already, please help.

-Indain Passport
-Australian Driver license(expired 2010) but i could not find anywhere the AFP saying to use only the valid license
-Aadar card as it is Unique Identification number
- Credit Card(Need clarification on what supporting document should i get for this?)
-Indian PCC(Not sure if I can provide this for AFP)

Need help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheEndGame

nivas said:


> Got my Grant letter Today :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: Very Happy
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me during this process  I would have really struggled with out this forum :high5::high5:
> 
> And All the best for the others who are currently in the process


Congrats, Please could you update https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

This will help people who are waiting for approval

Thanks in Advance


----------



## AT65

Congrats Jose

looks like ur nt contacted by CO.


----------



## AT65

Thanks man


----------



## AT65

singnature corrected


----------



## AT65

how many points u claimed jose..........Please share.........


----------



## josephjt

AT65 said:


> how many points u claimed jose..........Please share.........



Only 60 points . Since ACS deducted 2 years of my experience. Otherwise i would have had 65.

But decided to play it safe.


----------



## divyap

indianinact said:


> Co has asked for overseas employment proof
> 
> Bank statements
> Employer letter
> Pay slips
> Tax documents
> 
> All of these are encrypted password protected .
> 
> How I send them ? Print and scan again ?
> 
> There are way to many bank statements and pay slips
> 
> Send them encrypted copy with password?
> 
> Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


Why did CO ask? 
Didn't you upload these docs earlier?


----------



## indian01

*Urgent help/ advice needed*

Hello friends,

I got invite and Apply Visa link is available in my SkillSelect account. 

Can anyone please share the link with me that what I expect to see after I click [Apply Visa] link? I am not clicking this link yet, as I dont know if after I click this link to apply visa, should I be ready with all the documents including PCC from all previous countries and current country. 

Please help me with this, if there is any link to any guide please share same with me. Thank you so much for reading my post and helping me out.

Thanks.


----------



## divyap

indian01 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I got invite and Apply Visa link is available in my SkillSelect account.
> 
> Can anyone please share the link with me that what I expect to see after I click [Apply Visa] link? I am not clicking this link yet, as I dont know if after I click this link to apply visa, should I be ready with all the documents including PCC from all previous countries and current country.
> 
> Please help me with this, if there is any link to any guide please share same with me. Thank you so much for reading my post and helping me out.
> 
> Thanks.


Click that apply visa button.. It wont go away.. It will stay until you submit your application.. 

Sharing that link is useless as it will take u to a portal which is nothing but the "continue saved application hyperlink" present in the right side tab of the skillselect page...


----------



## kaurrajbir

AT65 said:


> Does anybody know in what time we can get Indian PCC from passport office.


Same day


----------



## jogiyogi

AT65 said:


> Hi Everybody
> 
> I got CO the initials are LC from ADL GSM team 2.
> Is anybody with the same CO or team.
> How they process and respond.
> 
> Regards
> AT


I have CO from ADL team 2. It seems this team is very slow.


----------



## ivetka233

jogiyogi said:


> I have CO from ADL team 2. It seems this team is very slow.




Adelaide Team 2 is the most fastest,, nt sure whats wrong with your application or docs,, maybe you under chcecks. I red only people from adelaide teams getting grat faster than others.


----------



## shergill

Hi, 
I applied for visa 189 yesterday. I have attached all my documents including certificates, transcripts, ielts, skill assessment, Indian and federal police clearances, medical, passport. All certified by JP. I just read some one submitting form 80. I donot understand. Can some one let me know if I m missing anything else plz.


----------



## jimjimmer

vikramr22 said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> What is your nominated occupation ?
> 
> If you applied with 65 and didnt get invited i think you should lodge a complaint with DIAC, and also call them and see what went wrong.



Hi Vikram,

I applied under Systems Analyst - 261112. 

I checked with my agent and he said that sometimes they do prioritise different occupations so not much point complaining. Looking over the forums I cant find any 2611's getting invited this month so not worried for the moment - will wait and see what happens in the second August round...


----------



## karthick

*Steps post EOI approval*

Hi,

Can some tell me the process post EOI invitation. I have applied for EOI on 25th Jul with 60 points and waiting for invite. once i got the invitation what i need to do. can someone share me the details please.

Also do DIAC give preference to people who already working in Australia through 457...?


Karthick


----------



## saintkamy

nivas said:


> Got my Grant letter Today :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: Very Happy
> 
> Thanks to all who helped me during this process  I would have really struggled with out this forum :high5::high5:
> 
> And All the best for the others who are currently in the process


Gongrats, wish u best of luck for oz land


----------



## andy2013

It's coming....


----------



## srinu_srn

srinu_srn said:


> I am filling the medical forms 26 and 160. In that one question is - Are you lodged the VISA? If yes, at which office? For this question, what I need to fill up? I have lodged the 190 visa through online (evisa). Tomorrow I have appoint for medical tests. So please help me. Thanks in advance.


Anybody have answer for this? Please help me.


----------



## earldro

srinu_srn said:


> Anybody have answer for this? Please help me.


Fill it as "Electronic".

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## J4nE

Grant Letter received! Yeah!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

WOW...what a Lucky person you are *J4NE*.....Congratulations...It is incredible for onshore applicants..you applied a week after I did and now you have a Grant.. 

Good luck and enjoy the day...


----------



## mithu93ku

srinu_srn said:


> Anybody have answer for this? Please help me.


Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)


----------



## mithu93ku

J4nE said:


> Grant Letter received! Yeah!


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

saintkamy said:


> My opinion is: there is no auto-clearance now as the information sheet says. n we should pray Medical Officer clears the results when he considers case. :fingerscrossed:


You are right my friend...people whose medicals were uploaded on this month have been auto-cleared..Does wearing glasses create any problem? I wear prescribed glasses ...i hope not:nono:


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


> WOW...what a Lucky person you are *J4NE*.....Congratulations...It is incredible for onshore applicants..you applied a week after I did and now you have a Grant..
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the day...


Haha i'll certainly enjoy the day
I'm sue your grant is not far away as well


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I hope my medicals dont get referred:fingerscrossed:


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


> You are right my friend...people whose medicals were uploaded on this month have been auto-cleared..Does wearing glasses create any problem? I wear prescribed glasses ...i hope not:nono:


FYI glasses is ok. I wear contact lenses


----------



## Rocky Balboa

J4nE said:


> FYI glasses is ok. I wear contact lenses


Thank you and enjoy the day..some people have been already receiving cleared message in their status..why not me?


----------



## chrisfz

J4nE said:


> FYI glasses is ok. I wear contact lenses


do you get the med cleared message before co or grant?


----------



## J4nE

chrisfz said:


> do you get the med cleared message before co or grant?


No status changes, no messages thru r visa, no CO contact.


----------



## chrisfz

J4nE said:


> No status changes, no messages thru r visa, no CO contact.


I can't wait, just called DIAC. They said CO has been allocated to me already. I applied on 11/July onshore.


----------



## mithu93ku

chrisfz said:


> I can't wait, just called DIAC. They said CO has been allocated to me already. I applied on 11/July onshore.


Great! Could you please share your timeline in signature.
Goodluck.


----------



## Vijay24

Onshore applicants who have applied in July are getting grants so soon! :O Great


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Congrats jane u r lucky.. Hope i also get the grant soon inshaAllah :fingerscrossed:


----------



## J4nE

chrisfz said:


> I can't wait, just called DIAC. They said CO has been allocated to me already. I applied on 11/July onshore.


Good for you


----------



## Vijay24

Guys

As some of you would know, my consultant had uploaded my diploma certificate in Australian Overseas qualification even though I had uploaded the same document in Overseas Education qualification.

Should I upload FORM-1022/1023 and notify this mistake?

Please let me know if this causes any delay in my application process


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> Onshore applicants who have applied in July are getting grants so soon! :O Great


But we are getting the process done very slow..!


----------



## Vijay24

Ben 10 said:


> But we are getting the process done very slow..!


Ya. Cos of huge rush in applications which were lodged before June-28


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> Testing times!
> 
> I actually started my process last August by consulting Y-Axis and applied for TRA assessment in September and had to wait till January for the results. Then booked for IELTS in January and booked my seat for GT in March and result arrived in April (wasted time cos I was waiting for my TRA results, I should have taken IELTS after I applied for TRA)
> 
> IELTS results arrived in mid of April, but I had to wait for 40+ days more cos I had to gain 5 points for my 8 years experience (again 40+ frustrating days) due to 6.5 score in IELTS and applied for WA in June-12th and then lodged my Visa on June-26th! Phew...


Exatly the same here for me also , I signed up with Y axis , and i am also lodge my visa for WA , i assigned a CO on 19th july and requested some doc's. taken my meicals on 25 th july , and i am still waiting .. can anybody suggest wat is max time period for Grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vikas2013

Vijay24 said:


> Onshore applicants who have applied in July are getting grants so soon! :O Great


Dont think so.i m onshore.applied june 24 .still waiting for grant


----------



## Vijay24

Ben 10 said:


> Exatly the same here for me also , I signed up with Y axis , and i am also lodge my visa for WA , i assigned a CO on 19th july and requested some doc's. taken my meicals on 25 th july , and i am still waiting .. can anybody suggest wat is max time period for Grant:fingerscrossed:


Nice. Let's keep in touch, please share your number thru PM. Cos we both have applied to same state, let's discuss if you don't mind. Even Mindfreak and Mithu are also on the same page as ours.


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> Ya. Cos of huge rush in applications which were lodged before June-28


yes i lodged my visa on 13/06/13 , co allocated on 19th june ...
Can i have the MAX time for the Visa GRANT ?


----------



## Vijay24

Ben 10 said:


> yes i lodged my visa on 13/06/13 , co allocated on 19th june ...
> Can i have the MAX time for the Visa GRANT ?


Next week you may receive


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> Nice. Let's keep in touch, please share your number thru PM. Cos we both have applied to same state, let's discuss if you don't mind. Even Mindfreak and Mithu are also on the same page as ours.


Yeah Sure Mate  i share my number soon , daily it is a waiting time for me , but unlucky i cant able to register to this forum also , as the forum gone down yesterday , now got my registration complete and happy to message you all


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> Next week you may receive


Thnx alot ...

as per your wish !!

Can anybody know , till wat time we can expected the grant letter, according to our indian time.


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> Yeah Sure Mate  i share my number soon , daily it is a waiting time for me , but unlucky i cant able to register to this forum also , as the forum gone down yesterday , now got my registration complete and happy to message you all


After five posts, you will get the opportunity to share your status in signature.


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> After five posts, you will get the opportunity to share your status in signature.



Can you please help me on that making my signature, i did not find any in the reply page ...


----------



## manan_1986

Guys just wanted to share with everyone . Getting PCC is really time consuming and exhausting. Those people whose agents are asking to wait till CO sends the email.pls dnt wait, CO gives only 28 days time which as per our system is less. Everyone gives different procedure to obtain PCC.SO PLS GO FOR PCC ON TIME.


----------



## ivetka233

submitted all docs for partner points, those who these points, you need only proof life with your partner from application date 189 till date you asked for proof from CO,, great...

Hope decision soon, migration agent said after docs submitted you get decision in matther 1-2 days if you submit same day as CO ask you,, if next day or so in 15 days. Hope this all is true,....


Wish all luck too, FRIDAY MONDAY coming guys,, you know thats the most GRANT DAYS!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> Can you please help me on that making my signature, i did not find any in the reply page ...


Edit signature


----------



## Ben 10

Ben 10 said:


> Yeah Sure Mate  i share my number soon , daily it is a waiting time for me , but unlucky i cant able to register to this forum also , as the forum gone down yesterday , now got my registration complete and happy to message you all


Ok you guys , please Add me.


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> when i try to do it says ..
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?


----------



## Hyd786

Ben 10 said:


> mithu93ku said:
> 
> 
> 
> when i try to do it says ..
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 
> 
> 
> Ben 10,
> 
> 1-2 posts more on this forum and you'll be able to add your signature
Click to expand...


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> mithu93ku said:
> 
> 
> 
> when i try to do it says ..
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 
> 
> 
> Then log out and log in again. It may works.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> After five posts, you will get the opportunity to share your status in signature.


i made my signature mittu


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

Hi All,

Anyone under Case Officer L****N from Brisbane Team 34. I lodged my application on 9th of May and its been almost 3 months now. It seems my file is burried long way under other files. I have seen other people who lodged applciation after me getting grant. I am getting worried now.


Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## mayankp

josephjt said:


> Probably around the corner for you too... All the best.


Hope so. Thanks. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sgn1982

Hi All,

I am planning to apply skills assessment from TRA.

For the period 2006 to 2008 ( 2 years), my job roles is different from nominated occupation. so unable to get reference letter from HR.

so may i get SD from supervisor?? but my worry, how diac or TRA will verify??
will they call company and ask for roles and responsibilities or they check with refree??

Please advise me, if anyone been in this situation!

ThanksHi


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> Ben 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then log out and log in again. It may works.
> 
> 
> 
> yes i tried doing my signature,
> I logged out and loged in again
> Still cant find my signature.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983

Hi all

For visa application do I need to submit my wife's university degree, transcript, work certificate even i did not claim partner points??

I will submit her ielts as well.


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> Ben 10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then log out and log in again. It may works.
> 
> 
> 
> why your medicals get refereed
Click to expand...


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> Onshore applicants who have applied in July are getting grants so soon! :O Great


What is your occupation code and occupation ?


----------



## sgn1982

Hi All,

I am planning to apply skills assessment from TRA.

For the period 2006 to 2008 ( 2 years), my job roles is different from nominated occupation. so unable to get reference letter from HR.

so may i get SD from supervisor?? but my worry, how diac or TRA will verify??
will they call company and ask for roles and responsibilities or they check with refree??

Please advise me, if anyone been in this situation!

Thanks


----------



## Cmk2014

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi all
> 
> For visa application do I need to submit my wife's university degree, transcript, work certificate even i did not claim partner points??
> 
> I will submit her ielts as well.


Hi
Yes submit all docs of your wife even though your are not claiming points. If on the graduation convocation cert the medium of study is written as English no need to provide IELTS cert. I submitted my wife's degree convocation for English language requirement. I too didn't claim points on my wife's expr/qlf.
Good Luck.


----------



## terminator1

it seems like there will be another backlog created for COs. they will have a hard time. there is a planned increase in fees from sept 1.
more on this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-fees-increase-again-1-september-2013-a.html


----------



## The Marine

Any grants today?


----------



## Ben 10

The Marine said:


> Any grants today?


what is the occupation and occupation code ???


----------



## jyotimahangare21

karthick said:


> Hi,
> 
> MY ANZCO is 233512 Mechanical.. i applied on 25-Jul-13 with 60 points. i currently live in australia only... will i be invited today...? can share similar kind of report out for ANZCO 2335 please. thanks


Hi Friend,
I have also applied EOI on 2 nd aug 2013 for same occupation 233512 Mechanical with 60 points .Please let me know when you will got visa invitation.Currentely I am in India and waiting for visa invitation.Hoping in 19 th aug round.
All the best to all of u those who have appied.

Thanks & regrads,
Jyoti.


----------



## Vijay24

ben 10 said:


> what is your occupation code and occupation ?


312412


----------



## vikramr22

jimjimmer said:


> Hi Vikram,
> 
> I applied under Systems Analyst - 261112.
> 
> I checked with my agent and he said that sometimes they do prioritise different occupations so not much point complaining. Looking over the forums I cant find any 2611's getting invited this month so not worried for the moment - will wait and see what happens in the second August round...


Im not sure if that entirely accurate, because i've been following skillselect very very closely from july 2012 when it first launched, and they have always allowed professions to dominate the invitation rounds, it was never prioritized in the past, maybe they've decided to do it now but it certainly wasn't done before. I guess like you said, its worth waiting till the 19th and then deciding what what to do. Ive done ielts again and if i can score more ill be applying again in a few days too, before the 19th! lets hope they dont block it on the next round as well! 

Good Luck to you!


----------



## sghosh

Vijay24 said:


> Nice. Let's keep in touch, please share your number thru PM. Cos we both have applied to same state, let's discuss if you don't mind. Even Mindfreak and Mithu are also on the same page as ours.


Dont forget me mate!! I too applied on 26th June and will stay in WA. Take me along with you all:tea:


----------



## manan_1986

I just finished my Medical test, and that facility has e medical facility, i just got a Medical Referral letter with my picture on it, and the receipt from the hospital is that all we get from the hospital???


----------



## Vijay24

sghosh said:


> Dont forget me mate!! I too applied on 26th June and will stay in WA. Take me along with you all:tea:



Pls reply for my message in your inbox


----------



## sghosh

Vijay24 said:


> Pls reply for my message in your inbox


replied


----------



## Ben 10

sghosh said:


> Dont forget me mate!! I too applied on 26th June and will stay in WA. Take me along with you all:tea:


sure if i am granted..


----------



## sghosh

Ben 10 said:


> sure if i am granted..


No "if" , you will get grant. Just a matter of time. Play the waiting game for some time and then fly to your dream destination


----------



## rockerwin

Thanks to Almighty ALLAH got an email from CO to done the medical and upload another document.

Did CEO asks for more documents once he has made up his mind or he can ask more documents later


----------



## josh.machine

Finally my wife's medical has also been cleared


----------



## Ben 10

sghosh said:


> No "if" , you will get grant. Just a matter of time. Play the waiting game for some time and then fly to your dream destination


"But this waiting Game" Klls me .. more like my wife !


----------



## Ben 10

rockerwin said:


> Thanks to Almighty ALLAH got an email from CO to done the medical and upload another document.
> 
> Did CEO asks for more documents once he has made up his mind or he can ask more documents later


it is clearly depend on this Mood !


----------



## sudeep22

Just came across the news for 190 and 489 visa for NSW and ACT. They are cutting down on all applications for the occupations who have high demand to allow 189 visa applicants a better chance and also that the ceiling doesn't get filled out too quickly.

Its sad news for those who are planning for nsw and act sponsorship but I guess it will open more opportuinities for 189 visa applicants. I hope they dont change anything for ICT 189 applicants without prior notice.


----------



## manan_1986

:bounce:
Can anyone reply to my query . Thank you


----------



## earldro

manan_1986 said:


> :bounce:
> Can anyone reply to my query . Thank you


Yes, if the facility is an E facility all reports will be uploaded automatically, keep checking your "Organize your medicals" link.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## NVsha

hi forum members 

As CO is asked for Birth certificate .Can anybody suggest what if a person dont have birth certifiacte as i have but my nick name is entered there which will not match with my pasport deatil's .

Please guide me .


----------



## Hyd786

neetikavikas said:


> hi forum members
> 
> As CO is asked for Birth certificate .Can anybody suggest what if a person dont have birth certifiacte as i have but my nick name is entered there which will not match with my pasport deatil's .
> 
> Please guide me .


Hi neetikavikas,

If you have time, get your Birth Certificate re-issued.


----------



## NVsha

hyd786

This is a very difficult task .Dont have other options ???

As it is from my home town ---Himachal pradesh & now i am in delhi


----------



## ausmsc

neetikavikas said:


> hyd786
> 
> This is a very difficult task .Dont have other options ???
> 
> As it is from my home town ---Himachal pradesh & now i am in delhi


you can use school leaving certificate


----------



## Sanje

Hi Guys,

Tomorrow i am going to medical test. But i need to print the referela letters.
I can't see "organize health link" in eVisa application now and it show below message.

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


*can't i do the Medical test now ? do i need to wait until CO assign?*


----------



## NVsha

Ausmsc 

Are you sure we can do that ...??

As my agent also said so..but i m not sure ..


----------



## Ben 10

neetikavikas said:


> hi forum members
> 
> As CO is asked for Birth certificate .Can anybody suggest what if a person dont have birth certifiacte as i have but my nick name is entered there which will not match with my pasport deatil's .
> 
> Please guide me .


you can use your , 10 or 12 th ( +2 ) School mark sheet , wher your DOB will be mentioned


----------



## NVsha

ben 10 

Thanx for the info....Is that for sure ...??


----------



## rs100

when we write to DIAC, whether auto mail is received every time ?


becoz 7 days ago i send my docs to CO & i get the auto reply from DIAC.

but today i send another mail but no auto response.


----------



## Ben 10

neetikavikas said:


> ben 10
> 
> Thanx for the info....Is that for sure ...??



Yes sure, you can use it as your DOB proof .! it is valid,..


----------



## ivetka233

finally sent docs today see what happen, and yes CO getting backlog, i never notice sb from week 10-17 June get CO or grant,, so i assuming tehy do only our round,, 1st week of June. 

Hope they do not set up new alternatives week by week, than people applied in DECEMBER 6mth just get CO.....


----------



## arun8420

Hi everybody, atlast got my grant today. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hyd786 said:


> Hi neetikavikas,
> 
> If you have time, get your Birth Certificate re-issued.


Hi Hyd786, 

I see from your signature your CO is already assinged. Did you call them and find out? which team are you in ? Did you find out who the CO..initials?

Good for you...


----------



## sgn1982

*congrats!!*

congrats!!



arun8420 said:


> Hi everybody, atlast got my grant today. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ben 10 said:


> Yes sure, you can use it as your DOB proof .! it is valid,..


you got your CO in 6 days..did you call and find out or did he contact you through email?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

J4nE said:


> Grant Letter received! Yeah!


Hi *J4nE*, did you call DIAC to find out about your medical clearance, did you notice any change in status of evisa webpage..you said you didnt receive any mails from CO


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

arun8420 said:


> Hi everybody, atlast got my grant today. Thanks to everyone.


Congrats Arun.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## Hyd786

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Hyd786,
> 
> I see from your signature your CO is already assinged. Did you call them and find out? which team are you in ? Did you find out who the CO..initials?
> 
> Good for you...


Hi Rocky,

Yes, I called DIAC to find out if a CO is assigned & they said Yes. He is from Team 4Adelaide, assigned today .


P.S: I was on hold for 25 minutes but I called from my Office :bounce:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Cool mate..Most probably mine is also assigned..however i didnt receive any mails from him..coz i havent submited foreign PCC and Form 80..what about you? everything frontloaded..what message do you see in your referral letter? auto-cleared , or need to contact CO or...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Good to see *July* applicants getting a CO..i dont have enough bucks to call them..i will simply wait for their mail..ANY MORE CO allocations/GRANTS?


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> Good to see July applicants getting a CO..i dont have enough bucks to call them..i will simply wait for their mail..ANY MORE CO allocations/GRANTS?


What is ur date?


----------



## NVsha

Just find out some info from Immigration site ..Such a releif 

Age – Eligibility
You must be under 50 years of age at the time of applying for this visa.

Exception: You do not need to meet the age requirement if you are a holder of a Skilled - Graduate visa (subclass 485).

You must attach a certified copy of a full birth certificate for you and each secondary applicant included in your application.

If birth certificates are not available in your country of birth, other evidence to confirm birth details include, but are not limited to: 

school records 
passport 
baptism certificate 
family book showing date of birth 
ID document issued by your government 
hospital birth records 
court documents that verify your date of birth 
copies of military service records or discharge papers. 
Proof of age must be included to make your application complete.

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 487)


----------



## Hyd786

Rocky Balboa said:


> Cool mate..Most probably mine is also assigned..however i didnt receive any mails from him..coz i havent submited foreign PCC and Form 80..what about you? everything frontloaded..what message do you see in your referral letter? auto-cleared , or need to contact CO or...


Yes, i uploaded everything. Form 80, PCC and done with my medicals too. I'm unable to see the link now.

Now waiting for Grant :juggle:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Since when did your medical link disappear? I still see the link and referral letter suggesting me to contact the CO for further queries..


----------



## ivetka233

Got my GOLDEN EMAIL 5 minutes ago !!!! JJJJJJJJJJJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJJJJJJJJJJJJJ


----------



## Hyd786

Rocky Balboa said:


> Since when did your medical link disappear? I still see the link and referral letter suggesting me to contact the CO for further queries..


I went for my Medicals on 25th-July (thursday) , they said the results uploading would be done in next 48 hours and I called them after 2 days and asked if it's done. they told me , my results were uploaded the very next day (friday evening). Since that time, I see the following text in place of the link.

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


----------



## mayankp

ivetka233 said:


> Got my GOLDEN EMAIL 5 minutes ago !!!! JJJJJJJJJJJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJJJJJJJJJJJJJ


OMG......this is unbelievable.....ivetka....I think you are the luckiest of all. Congratulations.........hope you could control your excitement and please don't forget to provide your input in this forum.

Enjoy this success on behalf of all of us......


----------



## mindfreak

Hyd786 said:


> I went for my Medicals on 25th-July (thursday) , they said the results uploading would be done in next 48 hours and I called them after 2 days and asked if it's done. they told me , my results were uploaded the very next day (friday evening). Since that time, I see the following text in place of the link.
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


That's a very quick CO allocation for u mate, impressive!


----------



## naree

Hyd786 said:


> I went for my Medicals on 25th-July (thursday) , they said the results uploading would be done in next 48 hours and I called them after 2 days and asked if it's done. they told me , my results were uploaded the very next day (friday evening). Since that time, I see the following text in place of the link.
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


Hi Hyd786,
Are you an offshore applicant? also what is your ANZ code?

I applied on 11th july from hyd. May be i need to wait for few more days for CO.

All the best for your Application.

Cheers


----------



## saurabh.paliwal81

*Visa Filed on 18th june, awaiting CO allocation.*

Hi All,

I Filed my visa application on 18th june, may i know by when can i expect CO to be allocated to my application.



Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## josh.machine

ivetka233 said:


> Got my GOLDEN EMAIL 5 minutes ago !!!! JJJJJJJJJJJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJJJJJJJJJJJJJ


Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## vinnie88

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone under Case Officer L****N from Brisbane Team 34. I lodged my application on 9th of May and its been almost 3 months now. It seems my file is burried long way under other files. I have seen other people who lodged applciation after me getting grant. I am getting worried now.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhishek


Firstly, hearty congrats to everyone who got their grants lately. 

Anyways, yeah I had the same case officer. She is really polite and helpful, but quite slow. She requested further doc's in early Feb and I sent them on the same day and after 6 weeks, I got an email from her saying " I confirm all outstanding docs have been received. Your application is undergoing mandatory checking. " 

I guess she's either a part-time employee or extremely busy with lots and lots of cases.


----------



## terminator1

ivetka233 said:


> Got my GOLDEN EMAIL 5 minutes ago !!!! JJJJJJJJJJJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJJJJJJJJJJJJJ


i told ya


----------



## Ben 10

Rocky Balboa said:


> Good to see *July* applicants getting a CO..i dont have enough bucks to call them..i will simply wait for their mail..ANY MORE CO allocations/GRANTS?


I think you will get directly Grant Letter


----------



## vinnie88

I remember when I got my grant on a Friday, my mobile phone vibrated and saw the gmail mailbox sign.... i was driving and I couldnt be bothered checking it....i just didnt think about my PR at the time.. anyways, i was tempted to check it and I could see the skillselect subject line so I quickly pulled over and had a nice ciggy and a cup of coffee to release all the tention afterwards,..right in my car.. it was the best feeling ever!!! that was the best cig I had in almost a year. 

sorry dont mean to advertise smoking here, just sharing my feelings hahah ah ah hahaha


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

ivetka233 said:


> Got my GOLDEN EMAIL 5 minutes ago !!!! JJJJJJJJJJJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJJJJJJJJJJJJJ


Congrats ivetka233. I heared of two grants today. One from Team 34 Brisbane.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## shaikjalal

ivetka233 said:


> Got my GOLDEN EMAIL 5 minutes ago !!!! JJJJJJJJJJJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJJJJJJJJJJJJJ


Awesome !!!! Congrats.. .. hopefully others too will have smooth sailing..until grant.. 

5th week going on for me.. still time..


----------



## Hyd786

mindfreak said:


> That's a very quick CO allocation for u mate, impressive!


mindfreak,

It's exactly one month !!

Not sooooo quick


----------



## Hyd786

naree said:


> Hi Hyd786,
> Are you an offshore applicant? also what is your ANZ code?
> 
> I applied on 11th july from hyd. May be i need to wait for few more days for CO.
> 
> All the best for your Application.
> 
> Cheers


naree,

Yes, I am an offshore applicant. ANZSCO : 261314, all my details are present in my signature.

You might get a CO next week. Dont worry, stay calm 

Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## PDHUNT

josephjt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the grant mail today. Phew, big sign of relief... Thank you GOD!
> 
> To everyone still waiting... Hang in there...
> 
> JJT


Many Congratulations

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mindfreak

Hyd786 said:


> mindfreak,
> 
> It's exactly one month !!
> 
> Not sooooo quick


in comparison to mine, it certainly is. I don't even know if I have been assigned a CO yet. I plan on calling DIAC on Monday.


----------



## Hyd786

mindfreak said:


> in comparison to mine, it certainly is. I don't even know if I have been assigned a CO yet. I plan on calling DIAC on Monday.


you can say so 

but, we have another person on forum, j4nE, filed for visa on the same date as mine and got the Grant today...

that's super fast.........


----------



## mindfreak

Hyd786 said:


> you can say so
> 
> but, we have another person on forum, j4nE, filed for visa on the same date as mine and got the Grant today...
> 
> that's super fast.........


yeah coz she applied onshore, they don't have to do the routine checks for onshore applicants - which explains the quick grant in her case.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

she was onshore applicant..


----------



## rs100

any body having Team -2, CO- Ph****p B**le ???


----------



## indian01

divyap said:


> Click that apply visa button.. It wont go away.. It will stay until you submit your application..
> 
> Sharing that link is useless as it will take u to a portal which is nothing but the "continue saved application hyperlink" present in the right side tab of the skillselect page...


Thanks so much divyap for reading my post and replying to it. Thank you.


----------



## amitso

From Sept 2013 fees are getting increased by 15% again.

Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi *J4nE*, did you call DIAC to find out about your medical clearance, did you notice any change in status of evisa webpage..you said you didnt receive any mails from CO


Hi Rocky,

No i didn't call DIAC to see if med. got cleared. Only asked if they have received my results.

There's absolutely no change in my evisa page since I've applied, apart from the complete form 80 link appeared a week ago. It never said my med. is cleared or referred or anything....I didn't receive any contact from CO either. Only found out I was just assigned to CO on 6/8/13 afternoon when I called to see if they have received my med. results.


----------



## Vikas2013

amitso said:


> From Sept 2013 fees are getting increased by 15% again.
> 
> Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013


Whatttt...again.they just did it 1st july(it was a massive increase if u r coming with family)
Feel sorry for new applicants.


----------



## J4nE

Now that I checked my evisa again, there's grant letter, and status is finalized.


----------



## rs100

ivetka233 said:


> Got my GOLDEN EMAIL 5 minutes ago !!!! JJJJJJJJJJJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJJJJJJJJJJJJJ


congrats Ivetka....


----------



## Ben 10

J4nE said:


> Now that I checked my evisa again, there's grant letter, and status is finalized.


In which side of the Evisa you saw the grant letter and when it appears ..?


----------



## ivetka233

Everyone love you so much, this forum is fantastic to digest nervours through this time, is hard, but everyone who waiting will get it, and all my group will get by end of JUne.

Everyone who is in Gold Coast this weekend please party with me,, we and my party going to smash this in Gold Coast anyone welcome!!!!At least i meet people behind nicks, lol...


Tell you is fantastic moment, forst 1h you dont und what happen, is like shock,, after if you drink OVERSHAME!!!!!! YOU AUSSIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! 

Once you get it its fantastic to read email GRANT LETTER states period - INDEFINITE...WAU!!!!!


Wish you all! Thank you for support once again!!!


----------



## ivetka233

sorry alcohol spoken, everyone will get by end of AUGUST! Bye, time to PARTY!!!!


----------



## Vikas2013

mindfreak said:


> yeah coz she applied onshore, they don't have to do the routine checks for onshore applicants - which explains the quick grant in her case.


Mate thats not the reason.its just little luck.i applied (190)way before he did.onshore application.
I had even 485 visa approved before.all my documents are even met with my885 visa application(applied on march 2012)
Still waiting for grant...


----------



## ssaditya

Congrats everyone for the grant


----------



## ssaditya

I just lodged my application today...can u pls tell me whether I should do my Medicaid now itself are should I wait for that?????


----------



## Ben 10

J4nE said:


> Now that I checked my evisa again, there's grant letter, and status is finalized.


Congrats  My wishes..!


----------



## ivetka233

One more trick from my friend who is immigratium agent and worked for me today and will work for you too! 

Once CO ask you submit docs, do it same day you will be assesed same day, otherwise if you submit 1day + you will get postpone grant in 15 days. 

I been submitting my docs still with agent at 2pm and grant came in 3h!

Thats how you can help yourself, workjed for me, wish you do same will work for you!

By the way Friday is GRANT DAY ....who is next?


----------



## Ben 10

ssaditya said:


> I just lodged my application today...can u pls tell me whether I should do my Medicaid now itself are should I wait for that?????


1st try to do PCC , get appointment from Passport office, later you can go for medicals


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Many Congrats to every one who Got their Grant today...

Please send the evisa link..


----------



## manan_1986

ben 10 said:


> 1st try to do pcc , get appointment from passport office, later you can go for medicals


i agree


----------



## J4nE

kapoorpuneet said:


> Many Congrats to every one who Got their Grant today...
> 
> Please send the evisa link..


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## J4nE

Ben 10 said:


> In which side of the Evisa you saw the grant letter and when it appears ..?


I got my grant letter this morning ADL time 11am, then got email from skill select saying my EOI is ceased. Haven't checked my evisa page till an hour ago, it says finalized, and in mid section, there's grant letter, created today, and link to view. They are above my health section, health section is still sayingthehealth requirement for this applicant is not yet determined.......


----------



## J4nE

Vikas2013 said:


> Mate thats not the reason.its just little luck.i applied (190)way before he did.onshore application.
> I had even 485 visa approved before.all my documents are even met with my885 visa application(applied on march 2012)
> Still waiting for grant...


Lol I got 485 too. Approved in Jun 13. Applied in Jan13.


----------



## SailOZ

J4nE said:


> Now that I checked my evisa again, there's grant letter, and status is finalized.


congrats Jane! this whole nerve breaking process looks just like a breeze to you! send some of your breeze to us suffering souls....lol. Wish you all the best!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Ben 10

J4nE said:


> I got my grant letter this morning ADL time 11am, then got email from skill select saying my EOI is ceased. Haven't checked my evisa page till an hour ago, it says finalized, and in mid section, there's grant letter, created today, and link to view. They are above my health section, health section is still sayingthehealth requirement for this applicant is not yet determined.......


yeah, Thanx alot for the information ... and Congrats once again  :clap2:

presently wher are you now ?


----------



## J4nE

SailOZ said:


> congrats Jane! this whole nerve breaking process looks just like a breeze to you! send some of your breeze to us suffering souls....lol. Wish you all the best!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Surely you will have your grant soon


----------



## J4nE

Ben 10 said:


> yeah, Thanx alot for the information ... and Congrats once again  :clap2:
> 
> presently wher are you now ?


Adelaide


----------



## Ben 10

J4nE said:


> Adelaide


what is the possibility for the off shore person's grant ??


----------



## sandhuaman

hello everybody,

how co verify employment documents


----------



## Vikas2013

Ben 10 said:


> what is the possibility for the off shore person's grant ??


Hey ben u r not far from grant.i think next week..r u coming to perth.i live in midland


----------



## sumdur

*EOI Invitation is getting Delayed*



GurgaonCouple said:


> Seems very weird .. we had applied on 8th june for ICT business analyst with 60 points and were confident of invite this time.... havent got it ..


Hi GurgaonCouple,

Its strange, 8th June submission and you have still not received the invitation. Its a long wait. what is your code which is taking so long.

I applied 2613 on 17/7 still waiting for invitation. Can somebody guide how much time it will take.

The skillselect site is still not updated with 5th Aug report, when do they update the report

Regards,
Sumdur
ACS : 23 May, IELTS: 7 Overall (8 Jun), EOI submission: 17 July, Invitation : ??


----------



## OZOZOZ

Please advice.

Today in log in to my E-visa portal. A link to provide character assessment form 80 is active.
I have provided all documents and PCC but not medicals. Till yesterday only "organise your health link was active but now below that health link a new link "provide character form 80 is active.
What it mean? Does is mean that I have a CO?


----------



## J4nE

OZOZOZ said:


> Please advice.
> 
> Today in log in to my E-visa portal. A link to provide character assessment form 80 is active.
> I have provided all documents and PCC but not medicals. Till yesterday only "organise your health link was active but now below that health link a new link "provide character form 80 is active.
> What it mean? Does is mean that I have a CO?


Hey, I had the same situation, uploaded form 80 on 26, then 3days later the link to complete form 80 appeared, from my experience, it means nothing.. If you have uploaded form 80, just sit tight and wait


----------



## nepent27

Joining the thread..

Hi! I have applied for 189 visa last June 4. I am still awaiting CO. Last I heard when I rang DIAC was my file is with Team 34 Brisbane. 

@Ivetka congratulations on your grant! May I ask if you have submitted your Form 80 prior to CO allocation? Thanks! Anyway, enjoy the party!


----------



## OZOZOZ

*Thanks*



J4nE said:


> Hey, I had the same situation, uploaded form 80 on 26, then 3days later the link to complete form 80 appeared, from my experience, it means nothing.. If you have uploaded form 80, just sit tight and wait


I upload that form 80 yesterday. And now today The link appeared to submit form 80. 

I understand your reply and is waiting for Co email.
Regards,


----------



## GurgaonCouple

sumdur.. we applied under ict business analyst...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

J4nE said:


> Adelaide


Hope to meet you in Adelaide soon..


----------



## GurgaonCouple

reports for 5th aug round will come out between 12-15 aug ( ie 7-10 after the results)


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983

Hi

If my wife has a master in finance and banking (part time study 2 years) and this course is fully conducted in english, is it ok for ielts exemption?

Thanks


----------



## happybuddha

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi
> 
> If my wife has a master in finance and banking (part time study 2 years) and this course is fully conducted in english, is it ok for ielts exemption?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. You will need to upload a medium of instruction certificate


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983

happybuddha said:


> Yes. You will need to upload a medium of instruction certificate


You means she does not need to take ielts right? Only upload the master degree right?


----------



## mindfreak

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> You means she does not need to take ielts right? Only upload the master degree right?


if her medium of study was English, then yes!


----------



## mithu93ku

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> You means she does not need to take ielts right? Only upload the master degree right?


Not degree certificate; A letter from her institute " Medium of Instruction Certificate".


----------



## Rocky Balboa

OZOZOZ said:


> I upload that form 80 yesterday. And now today The link appeared to submit form 80.
> 
> I understand your reply and is waiting for Co email.
> Regards,


I uploaded Form 80 just now and immediately Form 80 link is active below "Organize your health examinations" link. It appears automatically. Only CO will decide now..:focus:


----------



## About2013

sumdur said:


> Hi GurgaonCouple,
> 
> Its strange, 8th June submission and you have still not received the invitation. Its a long wait. what is your code which is taking so long.
> 
> I applied 2613 on 17/7 still waiting for invitation. Can somebody guide how much time it will take.
> 
> The skillselect site is still not updated with 5th Aug report, when do they update the report
> 
> Regards,
> Sumdur
> ACS : 23 May, IELTS: 7 Overall (8 Jun), EOI submission: 17 July, Invitation : ??


I had applied back in Feb, 2013 in July i received Acknowledgment and still waiting for Invitation.


----------



## mithu93ku

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> You means she does not need to take ielts right? Only upload the master degree right?


*Functional English Language Requirement*

The following applies to you if you lodged an Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme employer nomination or visa application on or before 30 June 2012 and you were required to meet a functional level of English language proficiency.

Applicants for the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme must have demonstrated they have functional English.

*Some of the methods to demonstrate functional English language ability include:*


evidence of an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) score of at least an average 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
evidence of an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to IELTS 4.5 and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
the main applicant’s first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
evidence that the applicant has been assessed by an AMEP service provider in Australia as having functional English
evidence the applicant holds a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which required at least two years full-time study and all instruction was undertaken in English
evidence the applicant has successfully completed at least one year full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was undertaken in English.

Please read it carefully.


----------



## Ishot557

ivetka233 said:


> One more trick from my friend who is immigratium agent and worked for me today and will work for you too!
> 
> Once CO ask you submit docs, do it same day you will be assesed same day, otherwise if you submit 1day + you will get postpone grant in 15 days.
> 
> I been submitting my docs still with agent at 2pm and grant came in 3h!
> 
> Thats how you can help yourself, workjed for me, wish you do same will work for you!
> By the way Friday is GRANT DAY ....who is next?


Congrats Ivetka, really happy for you.


----------



## OZOZOZ

*Thanks Rocky,*



Rocky Balboa said:


> I uploaded Form 80 just now and immediately Form 80 link is active below "Organize your health examinations" link. It appears automatically. Only CO will decide now..:focus:


 Thanks. 
I know advising you to call DIAC is not fruitful ..... Because I read all your informative and funny posts... That better to spend money on somewhere else but not on to DIAC.:nono:
But strange is that Many people who applied before July 10 are still waiting.. some have allocated after 10th July lodgement, It is difficult to understand their allocation criteria. Or It may happen that many of us have CO but not contacted by her/him.
Rest.. Wish you all good luck mate.


----------



## About2013

OZOZOZ said:


> Thanks.
> I know advising you to call DIAC is not fruitful ..... Because I read all your informative and funny posts... That better to spend money on somewhere else but not on to DIAC.:nono:
> But strange is that Many people who applied before July 10 are still waiting.. some have allocated after 10th July lodgement, It is difficult to understand their allocation criteria. Or It may happen that many of us have CO but not contacted by her/him.
> Rest.. Wish you all good luck mate.


Applied in Feb, 2013 but still waiting for Invitation :/


----------



## OZOZOZ

About2013 said:


> Applied in Feb, 2013 but still waiting for Invitation :/


From what you read I guess your application with NSW is pending for decision but you have been waiting for so long.

So I suggest you to make a call to NSW stating your Ack. No. and get from them confirmed that how much time it will take to finalize your state sponsorship application.

Once you get the positive outcome. You may get an invitation within 1-2 days or may be the same day you get approved.


----------



## shyam

Hi Guys,

A quick question.

I am filling up 1022 form now since my wife got new passport. I got my name added into my wife's passport. The form is 4 pages. In 3rd page it asks for Other applicants or partner details. In 4th page it asks for corrections.

My question is, in 3rd page where we enter partner details, should I put her new passport details or her old passport details and then put her new details in 4th page?

Please help.


----------



## samkalu

ivetka233 said:


> Got my GOLDEN EMAIL 5 minutes ago !!!! JJJJJJJJJJJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJJJJJJJJJJJJJ


All the very best!!


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick question.
> 
> I am filling up 1022 form now since my wife got new passport. I got my name added into my wife's passport. The form is 4 pages. In 3rd page it asks for Other applicants or partner details. In 4th page it asks for corrections.
> 
> My question is, in 3rd page where we enter partner details, should I put her new passport details or her old passport details and then put her new details in 4th page?
> 
> Please help.


As far as i know for reissued or renewed passport you need to fill form 929. I did the same for my wife. My agent told me to fill the form and he sent the form along with the documents today.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## shyam

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> As far as i know for reissued or renewed passport you need to fill form 929. I did the same for my wife. My agent told me to fill the form and he sent the form along with the documents today.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhishek


Thanks a lot Varma. I thin this has moved me into right track.

However, a question in filling form 929.
In the form it asks for applicants old and new passport. So only the person whose passport got changed details would be there. Correct?

In my case, i am the primary applicant and my details are not required according to the application form 929. 
Please suggest.


----------



## Sanje

The answer was received


----------



## divyap

Sanje said:


> Hi Expart,
> 
> I need to get the Medical rereral letter. but i cant see the "Organize health " link in my eVisa page.
> It show below message .
> 
> ""The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.""
> 
> 
> What should i do now ? do i need to wait untill CO ask to do the Medical test or is there any way to get medical referral letter ?


Do you already hold an Australian visa? 
Did u mention HAP I'd whior filing application?


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

shyam said:


> Thanks a lot Varma. I thin this has moved me into right track.
> 
> However, a question in filling form 929.
> In the form it asks for applicants old and new passport. So only the person whose passport got changed details would be there. Correct?
> 
> In my case, i am the primary applicant and my details are not required according to the application form 929.
> Please suggest.


In form 929 you need to fill details for the person whose details got changed like inyour case you need to fill details for your wife. Also you need to fill initial few details which are mandatory for your wife and ten can fill section wise for passport address etc. but make sure if your passport is only renewed then you need o fill only section d and he initial few details, no address secion and other. I think section A is mandatory and for your wife you need to fill section D also.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## indian01

Hello all,

For "Evidence that each applicant meets the relevant English language requirements", do we need to upload colored IELTS results or notarized ones?

Also since I have not yet started Applying Visa, I don't know if we have to also send hard copies to DIAC even after applying online, please clarify.

And If yes in that case do I need to send original IELTS results, original PCC forms to DIAC, please let me know.

Thank you so much.


----------



## AT65

ivetka233 said:


> One more trick from my friend who is immigratium agent and worked for me today and will work for you too!
> 
> Once CO ask you submit docs, do it same day you will be assesed same day, otherwise if you submit 1day + you will get postpone grant in 15 days.
> 
> I been submitting my docs still with agent at 2pm and grant came in 3h!
> 
> Thats how you can help yourself, workjed for me, wish you do same will work for you!
> 
> By the way Friday is GRANT DAY ....who is next?


Tons of Congrats ................Ivetka............relax and enjoy to the fullest ...............
you did it.........i also feel good vibes by this news..............Hope we also taste the same thing in few days ................May god grant everybody ............. wish u luck fr future...........


----------



## earldro

indian01 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> For "Evidence that each applicant meets the relevant English language requirements", do we need to upload colored IELTS results or notarized ones?
> 
> Also since I have not yet started Applying Visa, I don't know if we have to also send hard copies to DIAC even after applying online, please clarify.
> 
> And If yes in that case do I need to send original IELTS results, original PCC forms to DIAC, please let me know.
> Thank you so much.


Hi,

You can upload colored scans of all your documents, no notarization required, notarized documents are only if they are photocopies.

If you are uploading the documents you are not required to send DIAC any hard copies.

Hope this helps.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## shyam

Hi Guys,

When we submit bank statements as proof, does those statements need to have the account number in full? 

Usually banks do mask the number with 'X' like 1X2XX3XX45.


----------



## earldro

Hi,

For all those wondering what TRIM means, please read below, found this after a lot of searching.

"Total Records Information Management system (TRIM) is DIAC’s corporate records management system for paper and electronic records. One of its uses is to record the location and movement of files."

It is not "The Requirement is Met" because this status shows up next to the document requested by the CO, it shows even before the document is uploaded.

Earl


----------



## earldro

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When we submit bank statements as proof, does those statements need to have the account number in full?
> 
> Usually banks do mask the number with 'X' like 1X2XX3XX45.


I'm guessing it should be fine, all they want to find out is if the salary credits are happening regularly into the account and the account is in the name of the applicant.

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## shyam

earldro said:


> I'm guessing it should be fine, all they want to find out is if the salary credits are happening regularly into the account and the account is in the name of the applicant.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Earl


Thanks earldro.
But, if they want to verify the genuineness of the statement, how will they verify?


----------



## divyap

All the docs that I uploaded have the status "received" but my pcc alone has the status "required"..

Any idea why it is still showing as required even though I've submitted them..?


----------



## mindfreak

divyap said:


> All the docs that I uploaded have the status "received" but my pcc alone has the status "required"..
> 
> Any idea why it is still showing as required even though I've submitted them..?


don't worry about it, must be some technical error.


----------



## ivetka233

Wake up as AUSTRALIAN is AMAZING! just drinking my coffee, you whole will love it and have it in couple of weeks or when arrive. I am here 6y now, extend 2 student visa so maybe my chcecking wasnt too hard for them,,as i applied for other visa in australia before and been through lot checkings. Also my CO ask me partner proof of relationship. I uploaded ZIP folder worth of banks statment since 2010, even any other docs ( tot. 80), masive folder, i hardly loaded , 80 actual fotos of both of us.................just think how can CO from 2pm till 5pm assesed this? There is no way,, the amount closed them eyes,, probably she just enjoy our pics ,,hehehe No form 80 uploaded,never asked

So follow my advise, she/he ask sth, same day give you same day get, you not give she will start work on other one and your file will wait on desk up to 15 days, once she finish with that one will come back to you to reassesed docs. If you follow this,, you get decision faster!!!!!

Look, noone in 2nd week getting CO or grant, they look like change strategy deal with 1st week first , than next week move....so all you got CO will go behind me, i am sure today lot of people will get as FRIDAY, MONDAAY grants came most these days. 


ALL THE BEST,cant wait who got today,,so excited, !!! COME GUYS!!!ITS BEHIND THE CORNER!!!


----------



## ivetka233

AT65 said:


> Tons of Congrats ................Ivetka............relax and enjoy to the fullest ...............
> you did it.........i also feel good vibes by this news..............Hope we also taste the same thing in few days ................May god grant everybody ............. wish u luck fr future...........



You are next i can feel it, look emails, can come even at 5pm lol


----------



## divyap

mindfreak said:


> don't worry about it, must be some technical error.


I then submitted my tax doc(after pcc) and it is showing as received.. 

But pcc alone is still required.. :-(


----------



## Cissnei

divyap said:


> I then submitted my tax doc(after pcc) and it is showing as received..
> 
> But pcc alone is still required.. :-(


Don't worry. There's tons of bugs on immi website... Just ignore...


----------



## bhupesh545

Hi All. Need your help. I have NOT included my wife and my son in my Visa application. However, my Visa application shows PCC and medical required for my wife and son. Do I need to get their PCC as well as Medicals done even though they are not included in my application?


----------



## chrisfz

I got grant letter just a few mins ago. Thanks guys.

190 lodge Onshore: 11/7, Med/PCC: 16/7, CO: 5/8, Grant: 9/8.


----------



## urn

chrisfz said:


> I got grant letter just a few mins ago. Thanks guys.
> 
> 190 lodge Onshore: 11/7, Med/PCC: 16/7, CO: 5/8, Grant: 9/8.


Congratulations dude, could you please update your signature before saying good bye.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

divyap said:


> I then submitted my tax doc(after pcc) and it is showing as received..
> 
> But pcc alone is still required.. :-(


All other documents in my status says"received" whereas Form 80 alone"required" which i already uploaded yesterday ..so ignore the message


----------



## Rocky Balboa

chrisfz said:


> I got grant letter just a few mins ago. Thanks guys.
> 
> 190 lodge Onshore: 11/7, Med/PCC: 16/7, CO: 5/8, Grant: 9/8.


All onshore applicants are getting grant..why do they ignore offshore applicants? when will we get a CO/Grant


----------



## wyn85

I'd completed my medical exam but the link 'Organize Your Medical Examinations' still shows up in my evisa account. 

Is that normal? Should I call Medibank for details? Thank you!

Also, how can I edit my signature? Thanks!


----------



## OZOZOZ

Rocky Balboa said:


> All onshore applicants are getting grant..why do they ignore offshore applicants? when will we get a CO/Grant


I Phoned DIAC just 3 hours before and said no CO allocation yet to my application. How strange is this . Someone lodged on 11th July the same day I lodged have grant and another side I don't have CO.
anyways.. will see few couple of days may be 10-12 days then will again check.

Hope for best


----------



## OZOZOZ

chrisfz said:


> I got grant letter just a few mins ago. Thanks guys.
> 
> 190 lodge Onshore: 11/7, Med/PCC: 16/7, CO: 5/8, Grant: 9/8.


Many Congrats Dear.
Will you please don't mind to share to which team you was allocated and Co INITIALS.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

OZOZOZ said:


> I Phoned DIAC just 3 hours before and said no CO allocation yet to my application. How strange is this . Someone lodged on 11th July the same day I lodged have grant and another side I don't have CO.
> anyways.. will see few couple of days may be 10-12 days then will again check.
> 
> Hope for best


Dont worry mate!!! we are still waiting...

btw, which state has sponsored you?


----------



## OZOZOZ

Rocky Balboa said:


> Dont worry mate!!! we are still waiting...
> 
> btw, which state has sponsored you?


Thanks,

489 Subclass, NSW , Region : Southern Inland
I am offshore applicant.


----------



## naree

Hi oz
Me too applied on 11th july from offshore.
We may get co next week. Don't worry.


----------



## Ben 10

Rocky Balboa said:


> All onshore applicants are getting grant..why do they ignore offshore applicants? when will we get a CO/Grant


I dont know why ...! but we have to wait keeping the finger cross


----------



## Ben 10

naree said:


> Hi oz
> Me too applied on 11th july from offshore.
> We may get co next week. Don't worry.


you may got Co.. i Think and he may process your case silently..


----------



## chrisfz

OZOZOZ said:


> Many Congrats Dear.
> Will you please don't mind to share to which team you was allocated and Co INITIALS.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


From the email says: Adelaide.gsm.team6


----------



## Ben 10

chrisfz said:


> I got grant letter just a few mins ago. Thanks guys.
> 
> 190 lodge Onshore: 11/7, Med/PCC: 16/7, CO: 5/8, Grant: 9/8.


congrats :clap2:


----------



## Vijay24

Grant day today?


----------



## ojhaa

bhupesh545 said:


> Hi All. Need your help. I have NOT included my wife and my son in my Visa application. However, my Visa application shows PCC and medical required for my wife and son. Do I need to get their PCC as well as Medicals done even though they are not included in my application?


Yes I think I read somewhere PCC etc is needed for non immigrating dependent family members too not sure on the health maybe the others on the thread can suggest more accurate info


----------



## ojhaa

Any Grants or CO today ?


----------



## Ajithkumarm

The past few days,I see only onshore applicants getting grants faster.
What happens to offshore applicants? Now,when I called DIAC,they r talking about 7-8 weeks for CO allocation!


----------



## icriding

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi
> 
> If my wife has a master in finance and banking (part time study 2 years) and this course is fully conducted in english, is it ok for ielts exemption?
> 
> Thanks


 Regarding the English Language Requirement, an IELTS test is not required if your wife holds an award (being a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate) that required at least 2 years of full-time study or training; and all instruction (including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English.


----------



## icriding

bhupesh545 said:


> Hi All. Need your help. I have NOT included my wife and my son in my Visa application. However, my Visa application shows PCC and medical required for my wife and son. Do I need to get their PCC as well as Medicals done even though they are not included in my application?


*Hello bhupesh545,*

Health examinations and Character Checks (PCC) will also need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, in case they decide to migrate in the future.

*Member of the family unit*

This is generally a partner or dependent child of the family head. It may also include single (unmarried, widowed, separated or divorced) relatives who reside with, and are dependent on, the family head.

*Source:* Definitions - Family - Visas & Immigration

Other Forum Members, please provide feedback.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## killerbee82

Dear All, 

CO has contacted me today, asking for EVIDENCE OF HEALTH, what Do I need to submit, Shall I just print out the Information Sheet, which summarizes my health. Because I have already completed the MEDS about a month back.


----------



## icriding

killerbee82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> CO has contacted me today, asking for EVIDENCE OF HEALTH, what Do I need to submit, Shall I just print out the Information Sheet, which summarizes my health. Because I have already completed the MEDS about a month back.


You need to inform your case officer that you have already undergone your medicals. If you have a receipt of having undergone your medicals, upload a scanned copy.


----------



## Zac1

*Advice please!*

Dear All



I have just received this email other day and I wodner if the contect seems familiar. The email does not states anything except what is written that is open to interpretation. The email goes like this:



"We are seeking to finalise your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time. At times these external agencies have a turn around period of at least 12 months. 



The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. 

Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to finalise. 



You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible. 



We appreciate your patience in this matter"





My question is : Has anyone else received such email and does this automatically means external checks and wait for ages? I have written to CO but has had no reply sicne I have written 5 days ago.



I would really appreciate if anyone of you could reply

Rgds

Z


----------



## wyn85

killerbee82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> CO has contacted me today, asking for EVIDENCE OF HEALTH, what Do I need to submit, Shall I just print out the Information Sheet, which summarizes my health. Because I have already completed the MEDS about a month back.


Dear killerbee82,

Could you plz advise me that when you completed your medical exam, did the link 'Organize Your Health Examinations' link disappear in your evisa account? 

Thank you!


----------



## terminator1

Zac1 said:


> Dear All
> 
> 
> 
> I have just received this email other day and I wodner if the contect seems familiar. The email does not states anything except what is written that is open to interpretation. The email goes like this:
> 
> 
> 
> "We are seeking to finalise your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time. At times these external agencies have a turn around period of at least 12 months.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take many months to finalise.
> 
> 
> 
> You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> We appreciate your patience in this matter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is : Has anyone else received such email and does this automatically means external checks and wait for ages? I have written to CO but has had no reply sicne I have written 5 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate if anyone of you could reply
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Z


this means that the applicant will most likely undergo external security checks. you need to wait now. i am not sure, but these external checks usually take couple of months to complete.


----------



## Zac1

terminator1 said:


> this means that the applicant will undergo external security checks.


thanks


----------



## joy_31

Hi all, I logged application on 4th July. And haven't got co yet. About medical and pcc, can I go for it without being asked by co?


----------



## Vijay24

Guys,

I received an email from CO, it's from Team-2 Adelaide. 

And the requirement is as follows ( This is from one PDF - "Request for information")


1. Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience.
2. Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts.
3. Taxation Documents for Work at XXX company


And from the second PDF ("Request Checklist")

Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
● Payslips
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
● Tax Document for work at XXX company.
----------


My question is should I submit all the pay slips of companies? Unfortunately I don't have pay all slips of previous employers, I have 6 months pay slips, Present company's I have every detail. 

Even bank account statement can be provided for only present company from close to 3 years. I don't use previous company's bank accounts.

And I have Taxation document, actually it's Form-16 cos I was under less income so Form-16 should suffice. 

Please advise me how to proceed with this!


----------



## ranjith47

So my anxiety control has given in and I have called up DIAC.
They have given me info that my CO was allotted on 5th August, 2013. This is almost exactly 8 weeks from date of lodgement.
Now given that Ive submitted all documents needed and the CO having not contacted me yet, I am hoping everything will be fine.
Health Results were also asked by me, and they have confirmed that it has been cleared.

Now the ball is on my CO's court and hopefully she finishes the game started by me!


----------



## icriding

*Hello Zac1,*

It appears that the DIAC in some instances, refers applications to the Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) for security assessments.

If your Character check has been referred to the Australian Security Intelligence Organization (ASIO) for security assessment, you can expect processing delays of 3-12 months or even longer.
*
More info here:* Tips and Advice – Immigration matters: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security

Security Assessments *are not character checks *and factors such as criminal history, dishonesty or deceit are only relevant to ASIO’s advice if they have a bearing on *security *considerations. 

*Upon making an assessment ASIO may provide:*

Non-prejudicial advice, which means that ASIO has no security related concerns about the proposed ‘prescribed administrative action’.

A qualified assessment, which generally means that ASIO has identified information relevant to security, but is not making a recommendation in relation to the ‘prescribed 
administrative action’.

An adverse assessment in which ASIO recommends that a prescribed administrative action be taken e.g. cancellation of a passport, or not taken e.g. declining access to a security controlled area.

*More info on ASIO’s Security Assessment function here: *http://www.asio.gov.au/img/files/Security-Assessment-Function.pdf

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application.

Icriding
*


----------



## divyap

Vijay24 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received an email from CO, it's from Team-2 Adelaide.
> 
> And the requirement is as follows ( This is from one PDF - "Request for information")
> 
> 1. Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience.
> 2. Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts.
> 3. Taxation Documents for Work at XXX company
> 
> And from the second PDF ("Request Checklist")
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Payslips
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Tax Document for work at XXX company.
> ----------
> 
> My question is should I submit all the pay slips of companies? Unfortunately I don't have pay all slips of previous employers, I have 6 months pay slips, Present company's I have every detail.
> 
> Even bank account statement can be provided for only present company from close to 3 years. I don't use previous company's bank accounts.
> 
> And I have Taxation document, actually it's Form-16 cos I was under less income so Form-16 should suffice.
> 
> Please advise me how to proceed with this!


Submit what you have. That would do.. Form 16 is enough ..


----------



## icriding

Vijay24 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received an email from CO, it's from Team-2 Adelaide.
> 
> And the requirement is as follows ( This is from one PDF - "Request for information")
> 
> 
> 1. Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience.
> 2. Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts.
> 3. Taxation Documents for Work at XXX company
> 
> 
> And from the second PDF ("Request Checklist")
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Payslips
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Tax Document for work at XXX company.
> ----------
> 
> 
> My question is should I submit all the pay slips of companies? Unfortunately I don't have pay all slips of previous employers, I have 6 months pay slips, Present company's I have every detail.
> 
> Even bank account statement can be provided for only present company from close to 3 years. I don't use previous company's bank accounts.
> 
> And I have Taxation document, actually it's Form-16 cos I was under less income so Form-16 should suffice.
> 
> Please advise me how to proceed with this!


*
Hello Vijay24,*

It is important to submit "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" with full contact details (E-mail, phone, address) of your employer and Employment Payslip History as evidence for *all periods of employment specified in your claim for points.*

To the best of my knowledge, case officers usually call or email your employer/HR-Department to verify your employment claims.

In some instances, the Australian High Commission in your country may contact your employer/HR-Department in order to verify your employment claims.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application. 
*
Icriding*


----------



## killerbee82

wyn85 said:


> Dear killerbee82,
> 
> Could you plz advise me that when you completed your medical exam, did the link 'Organize Your Health Examinations' link disappear in your evisa account?
> 
> Thank you!


No My link is still up and shows that I have completed the tests.


----------



## divyap

Vijay24 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received an email from CO, it's from Team-2 Adelaide.
> 
> And the requirement is as follows ( This is from one PDF - "Request for information")
> 
> 1. Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience.
> 2. Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts.
> 3. Taxation Documents for Work at XXX company
> 
> And from the second PDF ("Request Checklist")
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Payslips
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Tax Document for work at XXX company.
> ----------
> 
> My question is should I submit all the pay slips of companies? Unfortunately I don't have pay all slips of previous employers, I have 6 months pay slips, Present company's I have every detail.
> 
> Even bank account statement can be provided for only present company from close to 3 years. I don't use previous company's bank accounts.
> 
> And I have Taxation document, actually it's Form-16 cos I was under less income so Form-16 should suffice.
> 
> Please advise me how to proceed with this!


Didn't you upload the above docs in the visa portal?


----------



## Vijay24

@Divyahp

I have uploaded all Form-16 and recent company's Form-16 and Tax documents... But CO is asking for pay slips. Confused and tensed


@Icriding

I know it is important, but what is your advice for my situation at present?


----------



## killerbee82

icriding said:


> You need to inform your case officer that you have already undergone your medicals. If you have a receipt of having undergone your medicals, upload a scanned copy.


Is this usually the case when the CO doesnt know that the applicant have completed the meds if meds were *referred?*


----------



## divyap

Vijay24 said:


> @Divyahp
> 
> I have uploaded all Form-16 and recent company's Form-16 and Tax documents... But CO is asking for pay slips. Confused and tensed
> 
> @Icriding
> 
> I know it is important, but what is your advice for my situation at present?


Again, didnt you upload the payslips? 

I 'll tell u this, CO would even relax the bank statements and form16 but not on payslips. It is imp to have payslips for the entire duration for which you are claiming points.. 

One should upload payslips in portal even b4 CO asks for. 

So now for u, send whatever you have..


----------



## icriding

Vijay24 said:


> @Divyahp
> 
> I have uploaded all Form-16 and recent company's Form-16 and Tax documents... But CO is asking for pay slips. Confused and tensed
> 
> 
> @Icriding
> 
> I know it is important, but what is your advice for my situation at present?


In my opinion, you should contact your current/former HR-Dept and request for PaySlips. Include Tax Returns and Bank Statements as supporting evidence.


----------



## Vijay24

Sure @Divyahp and @Icriding.

I shall do that...


----------



## nepent27

ranjith47 said:


> So my anxiety control has given in and I have called up DIAC.
> They have given me info that my CO was allotted on 5th August, 2013. This is almost exactly 8 weeks from date of lodgement.
> Now given that Ive submitted all documents needed and the CO having not contacted me yet, I am hoping everything will be fine.
> Health Results were also asked by me, and they have confirmed that it has been cleared.
> 
> Now the ball is on my CO's court and hopefully she finishes the game started by me!


I also rang DIAC this morning and was informed CO was allocated on 6th of August. I am with Team 34 Brisbane, which team is your CO from? Since CO allocation, CO hasn't made any contact with me yet for any further info required.


----------



## Sujith singh

Hello, any one in this forum who recently got NSW SS and what is the ACK no.


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received an email from CO, it's from Team-2 Adelaide.
> 
> And the requirement is as follows ( This is from one PDF - "Request for information")
> 
> 
> 1. Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience.
> 2. Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts.
> 3. Taxation Documents for Work at XXX company
> 
> 
> And from the second PDF ("Request Checklist")
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Payslips
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● Tax Document for work at XXX company.
> ----------
> 
> 
> My question is should I submit all the pay slips of companies? Unfortunately I don't have pay all slips of previous employers, I have 6 months pay slips, Present company's I have every detail.
> 
> Even bank account statement can be provided for only present company from close to 3 years. I don't use previous company's bank accounts.
> 
> And I have Taxation document, actually it's Form-16 cos I was under less income so Form-16 should suffice.
> 
> Please advise me how to proceed with this!


Dear Mate,
Please think alot before you making a move to upload your documents,
and get more advice from you consult at Yaxis.
please be cool and calm .
All the best my friend !!


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> @Divyahp
> 
> I have uploaded all Form-16 and recent company's Form-16 and Tax documents... But CO is asking for pay slips. Confused and tensed
> 
> 
> @Icriding
> 
> I know it is important, but what is your advice for my situation at present?



What is the INITIAL of Your CO ???
Is it Adelide team 2 ???


----------



## Vijay24

Ben 10 said:


> What is the INITIAL of Your CO ???
> Is it Adelide team 2 ???



Ya. It's from Adelaide. Team-02. Initial is PB


----------



## rs100

Dear All

Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 3 June 2013

I advice all the applicants to complete/pre load their documents(PCC/MEDICAL/FORM-80) as it will help you in speedy grant.


----------



## josh.machine

rs100 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 3 June 2013
> 
> I advice all the applicants to complete/pre load their documents(PCC/MEDICAL/FORM-80) as it will help you in speedy grant.


Congratulations and jubilation


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> Ya. It's from Adelaide. Team-02. Initial is PB


When you got reply from your Co ???


----------



## mayankp

rs100 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 3 June 2013
> 
> I advice all the applicants to complete/pre load their documents(PCC/MEDICAL/FORM-80) as it will help you in speedy grant.


Hey congratulations rs100....it seems like grants are flowing everyday for the members of this forum.


----------



## sre375

rs100 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 3 June 2013
> 
> I advice all the applicants to complete/pre load their documents(PCC/MEDICAL/FORM-80) as it will help you in speedy grant.


Hearty congratulations! Good luck to you


----------



## mindfreak

Pretty good Vijay, atleast you heard from the CO! Good luck with all your documents, etc


----------



## killerbee82

Today CO contacted me asking for evidence of health

Is this usually the case when the CO doesnt know that the applicant have completed the meds if meds were *referred?*


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> Pretty good Vijay, atleast you heard from the CO! Good luck with all your documents, etc



Thanks mate. Tensed until I contact my previous employers about the requirement.


----------



## Hyd786

*Got it!!!!*

Hi all, 

Today is my day!!!!

I got the Grant Letter and wow that was too quick.

Though I'm an offshore applicant,it just took 31 days to get the Letter.

I'm so glad that it came on the day of Eid..... So, it's a double dhamaka for me :lock1: 

Yippie!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Sujith singh

Hi hyd 786, can u tell me if the co asked for payslips and tax from u?


----------



## mindfreak

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> I got the Grant Letter and wow that was too quick.
> 
> Though I'm an offshore applicant,it just took 31 days to get the Letter.
> 
> I'm so glad that it came on the day of Eid..... So, it's a double dhamaka for me :lock1:
> 
> Yippie!!!!!!!!! :dance:


Mate that panned out super-fast for you!!! Congratulations!


----------



## sghosh

Rocky Balboa said:


> All other documents in my status says"received" whereas Form 80 alone"required" which i already uploaded yesterday ..so ignore the message


I had few left over docs like form 80 and few payslips which I uploaded on 6th and 7th, they are still in required status. Rest all are received.


----------



## mindfreak

killerbee82 said:


> Today CO contacted me asking for evidence of health
> 
> Is this usually the case when the CO doesnt know that the applicant have completed the meds if meds were *referred?*


I don't think so. Maybe your CO overlooked your health files, etc. I guess the only person who would be able to clarify this with you would be your CO. Good luck!


----------



## SailOZ

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> I got the Grant Letter and wow that was too quick.
> 
> Though I'm an offshore applicant,it just took 31 days to get the Letter.
> 
> I'm so glad that it came on the day of Eid..... So, it's a double dhamaka for me :lock1:
> 
> Yippie!!!!!!!!! :dance:


congrats Hyd! that is light speed!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sghosh

(511112) Vet app/+ve:25.03.13/14.06.13|IELTS:25/05 O 7.5|EOI (70 Pts) and WA SS:17.6/WA SS positive: 24.06|Invite and lodged: 25.06.2013|Med:11/7 PCC: 10/7|

Looking at my time lines 25th has been an important date for me. 

25th mar: Vetassess positive result
25th may: IELTS positive result
25th June: Got the Invite

Guys should I expect something by 25th Aug? Lets do some numerology while we play the waiting game together :bump2:


----------



## Aparwar

Hello friends,

Today my CO asked for more docs -

1. Pay slips and tax docs - Not sure of the period here. I am claiming points for 8+ years, should I attach 3 pay slips for each episode and all 8 years tax return documents?

2. Evidence of functional English for my spouse - She did her grad from Delhi Univ correspondence. Does this suffice - as I think DIAC need atleast 2 yrs full time study. If not what are my options - as IELTS now would certainly take over the stipulated 28 days I have to respond in.

Any help here is much appreciated.

Thanks..amit

ACT SS Applied: 27-MAR-2013: ACT SS Approval: 02-May-2013: Visa Lodged: 26-Jun-2013: PCC: 17-May-2013: Med's: 31-July-2013


----------



## ivetka233

rs100 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 3 June 2013
> 
> I advice all the applicants to complete/pre load their documents(PCC/MEDICAL/FORM-80) as it will help you in speedy grant.







See i told you Friday GRANTS, was first ye ye, great feeling isnt'it,,,,we made it!!!! ENJOY.


----------



## ivetka233

ranjith47 said:


> So my anxiety control has given in and I have called up DIAC.
> They have given me info that my CO was allotted on 5th August, 2013. This is almost exactly 8 weeks from date of lodgement.
> Now given that Ive submitted all documents needed and the CO having not contacted me yet, I am hoping everything will be fine.
> Health Results were also asked by me, and they have confirmed that it has been cleared.
> 
> Now the ball is on my CO's court and hopefully she finishes the game started by me!



You will get monday or today,, if he not need anything takes 5 days for grant


----------



## divyap

Aparwar said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Today my CO asked for more docs -
> 
> 1. Pay slips and tax docs - Not sure of the period here. I am claiming points for 8+ years, should I attach 3 pay slips for each episode and all 8 years tax return documents?
> 
> 2. Evidence of functional English for my spouse - She did her grad from Delhi Univ correspondence. Does this suffice - as I think DIAC need atleast 2 yrs full time study. If not what are my options - as IELTS now would certainly take over the stipulated 28 days I have to respond in.
> 
> Any help here is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks..amit
> 
> ACT SS Applied: 27-MAR-2013: ACT SS Approval: 02-May-2013: Visa Lodged: 26-Jun-2013: PCC: 17-May-2013: Med's: 31-July-2013


Again, let me ask you.. Why didn't you upload your payslips in the visa portal itself? 

If u had uploaded then, then ur CO would not have contacted you for additional docs w.r.t employment.. 


Did u upload earlier or not? 

Cheers..


----------



## Aparwar

divyap said:


> Again, let me ask you.. Why didn't you upload your payslips in the visa portal itself?
> 
> If u had uploaded then, then ur CO would not have contacted you for additional docs w.r.t employment..
> 
> 
> Did u upload earlier or not?
> 
> Cheers..


Hi Divya,

Nope, I did not upload the payslips earlier. But its not an issue, I have payslips from June 2004.

My question remains - which ones should I chose to upload, can't upload all 

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## divyap

Aparwar said:


> Hi Divya,
> 
> Nope, I did not upload the payslips earlier. But its not an issue, I have payslips from June 2004.
> 
> My question remains - which ones should I chose to upload, can't upload all
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Again you are making a grave mistake of being selective(I would call this "looking for trouble"). :-D :-D

Just upload everything.. EVERYTHING.. 

If the file size become huge, then split then with different description names... 

Cheers.. All the best..


----------



## Ben 10

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> I got the Grant Letter and wow that was too quick.
> 
> Though I'm an offshore applicant,it just took 31 days to get the Letter.
> 
> I'm so glad that it came on the day of Eid..... So, it's a double dhamaka for me :lock1:
> 
> Yippie!!!!!!!!! :dance:




Congrats :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## mithu93ku

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> I got the Grant Letter and wow that was too quick.
> 
> Though I'm an offshore applicant,it just took 31 days to get the Letter.
> 
> I'm so glad that it came on the day of Eid..... So, it's a double dhamaka for me :lock1:
> 
> Yippie!!!!!!!!! :dance:


Congrats mate!:clap2::clap2::clap2:
Eid Mubarak.


----------



## rajesh.149

The mail received today from my Case Officer has TRIM in the subject line. Can someone let me know if that is some indicator as to what state my application is at ?


----------



## sre375

rajesh.149 said:


> The mail received today from my Case Officer has TRIM in the subject line. Can someone let me know if that is some indicator as to what state my application is at ?


TRIM stands for 'The Requirement is Mandatory'


----------



## tds2013

rs100 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 3 June 2013
> 
> I advice all the applicants to complete/pre load their documents(PCC/MEDICAL/FORM-80) as it will help you in speedy grant.


Congratulations....now the wait must feel worth it..isnt it?..enjoy.


----------



## mithu93ku

killerbee82 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> CO has contacted me today, asking for EVIDENCE OF HEALTH, what Do I need to submit, Shall I just print out the Information Sheet, which summarizes my health. Because I have already completed the MEDS about a month back.


print out the Information Sheet, which summarizes your health. Sometimes CO can't check online as of mine. Then I sent him pdf of the Information Sheet.
Cheers.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> I got the Grant Letter and wow that was too quick.
> 
> Though I'm an offshore applicant,it just took 31 days to get the Letter.
> 
> I'm so glad that it came on the day of Eid..... So, it's a double dhamaka for me :lock1:
> 
> Yippie!!!!!!!!! :dance:


So not only onshore's are getting a quick approval, offshore's are too..which is a positive thing for rest of applicants who applied in June and July...

mate tell how much points did you claim from work? Did CO do employer verificiation?what else did he ask you for?


----------



## mithu93ku

chrisfz said:


> I got grant letter just a few mins ago. Thanks guys.
> 
> 190 lodge Onshore: 11/7, Med/PCC: 16/7, CO: 5/8, Grant: 9/8.


Congratulations mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sghosh said:


> (511112) Vet app/+ve:25.03.13/14.06.13|IELTS:25/05 O 7.5|EOI (70 Pts) and WA SS:17.6/WA SS positive: 24.06|Invite and lodged: 25.06.2013|Med:11/7 PCC: 10/7|
> 
> Looking at my time lines 25th has been an important date for me.
> 
> 25th mar: Vetassess positive result
> 25th may: IELTS positive result
> 25th June: Got the Invite
> 
> Guys should I expect something by 25th Aug? Lets do some numerology while we play the waiting game together :bump2:


dont think we have to wait that long..now we are done with Form 80..1-2 weeks more..BTW 25th is a Sunday


----------



## surinsin

rs100 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 3 June 2013
> 
> I advice all the applicants to complete/pre load their documents(PCC/MEDICAL/FORM-80) as it will help you in speedy grant.


That's really a great news. Can you please let me know if the document status changed to met before grant. If yes when. Also what other changes you see on your online page. 
It is taking ages for me and diac is completely dead in my case as there is no movement for me. 

Anyways congrats again 

Cheers 
Suri


----------



## Hyd786

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats mate!:clap2::clap2::clap2:
> Eid Mubarak.


Thanks Mithu,

Eid mubarak to you too


----------



## DrLatib

Received grant today as well, more details here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=168666


----------



## Hyd786

Sujith singh said:


> Hi hyd 786, can u tell me if the co asked for payslips and tax from u?


Sujith,

I uploaded everything upfront, he didn't have to ask me for anything.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

DrLatib said:


> Received grant today as well, more details here: SA 489 grant - adelaide team 6


COngrats!!!!

Grant shop is now:closed_2: for today


----------



## Vijay24

Aparwar said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Today my CO asked for more docs -
> 
> 1. Pay slips and tax docs - Not sure of the period here. I am claiming points for 8+ years, should I attach 3 pay slips for each episode and all 8 years tax return documents?
> 
> 2. Evidence of functional English for my spouse - She did her grad from Delhi Univ correspondence. Does this suffice - as I think DIAC need atleast 2 yrs full time study. If not what are my options - as IELTS now would certainly take over the stipulated 28 days I have to respond in.
> 
> Any help here is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks..amit
> 
> ACT SS Applied: 27-MAR-2013: ACT SS Approval: 02-May-2013: Visa Lodged: 26-Jun-2013: PCC: 17-May-2013: Med's: 31-July-2013


Is your CO from Adelaide team-2? His initial PB?


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

rs100 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 3 June 2013
> 
> I advice all the applicants to complete/pre load their documents(PCC/MEDICAL/FORM-80) as it will help you in speedy grant.


Congrats RS100 :whoo: . Now a new journey :bolt: and the fight for new heights of life begins:fencing:

Best of luck for future. :first:


----------



## Ssenthil

Hi All,

I'll be applying tor 190 visa in a day or two.

Please help me in the following queries...

1. I'm not claiming for partner skills, but when asked to fill my partner details i have filled her graduation details (including post-graduation). Do i need to upload her transcripts, degree certificates, though i'm not claiming partner skills?

2. Do i need to complete Form 80?

Thanks and Regards,
SSenthil


----------



## rs100

mayankp said:


> Hey congratulations rs100....it seems like grants are flowing everyday for the members of this forum.


Dear Mayank,....


tighten ur belt...i believe ur Grant is also on the way


----------



## sghosh

Rocky Balboa said:


> COngrats!!!!
> 
> Grant shop is now:closed_2: for today


Rocky, do you remember one of our forum member, a lady from srilanka, who applied on May 2013 and was waiting for Grant. Her signature had "Grant: May be tomorrow"... 

I dont remember her name. Do you have any info?


----------



## marorpe

ivetka233 said:


> Wake up as AUSTRALIAN is AMAZING! just drinking my coffee, you whole will love it and have it in couple of weeks or when arrive. I am here 6y now, extend 2 student visa so maybe my chcecking wasnt too hard for them,,as i applied for other visa in australia before and been through lot checkings. Also my CO ask me partner proof of relationship. I uploaded ZIP folder worth of banks statment since 2010, even any other docs ( tot. 80), masive folder, i hardly loaded , 80 actual fotos of both of us.................just think how can CO from 2pm till 5pm assesed this? There is no way,, the amount closed them eyes,, probably she just enjoy our pics ,,hehehe No form 80 uploaded,never asked
> 
> So follow my advise, she/he ask sth, same day give you same day get, you not give she will start work on other one and your file will wait on desk up to 15 days, once she finish with that one will come back to you to reassesed docs. If you follow this,, you get decision faster!!!!!
> 
> Look, noone in 2nd week getting CO or grant, they look like change strategy deal with 1st week first , than next week move....so all you got CO will go behind me, i am sure today lot of people will get as FRIDAY, MONDAAY grants came most these days.
> 
> 
> ALL THE BEST,cant wait who got today,,so excited, !!! COME GUYS!!!ITS BEHIND THE CORNER!!!


I'm so glad for you!!!
Enjoy!!


----------



## rs100

surinsin said:


> That's really a great news. Can you please let me know if the document status changed to met before grant. If yes when. Also what other changes you see on your online page.
> It is taking ages for me and diac is completely dead in my case as there is no movement for me.
> 
> Anyways congrats again
> 
> Cheers
> Suri



no security check.

no change in evisa page against uploaded documents.

call DIAC & ask politely that when new CO will be assigned. & u already uploaded the docs on evisa.


----------



## rs100

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Congrats RS100 :whoo: . Now a new journey :bolt: and the fight for new heights of life begins:fencing:
> 
> Best of luck for future. :first:



thanx abhishek...


----------



## mayankp

rs100 said:


> Dear Mayank,....
> 
> 
> tighten ur belt...i believe ur Grant is also on the way


Thanks a lot rs100 for your good wishes but it is not that straight, I have yet not completed my medical and PCC, my agent wants me to wait till CO asks for the same.


----------



## rs100

Guys,

CO asked me on 1st Aug for upload some docs of my education & i send the same in next 4 hrs but no acknowledgement from them even i send the same mail thrice. so today i called DIAC that CO asked me for the docs on this date & i uploaded on so n so date but no acknowledgement from you. she said let me check, we will update you within 24 hrs

and within next 30 mins of my call i get the grant....


so if anybody else in same position please call DIAC...


----------



## rs100

mayankp said:


> Thanks a lot rs100 for your good wishes but it is not that straight, I have yet not completed my medical and PCC, my agent wants me to wait till CO asks for the same.


ask ur agent what is the problem if u upload PCC & medical before CO allocation ?


----------



## vinnie88

guys, has anyone of you been NOT to submit PCC for a third country other than India and Australia? 

I lived in Singapore from 17-19 but CO never asked for my singapore PCC. It just came to my attention and find it a bit odd. has anyone experienced this?


----------



## sre375

mayankp said:


> Thanks a lot rs100 for your good wishes but it is not that straight, I have yet not completed my medical and PCC, my agent wants me to wait till CO asks for the same.


My agent told me the same, however managed to convince him that it didn't make too much sense to wait till CO asks for it. If we can upload them before CO is allocated, should be more efficient and quicker in getting the grant.


----------



## marorpe

rs100 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 3 June 2013
> 
> I advice all the applicants to complete/pre load their documents(PCC/MEDICAL/FORM-80) as it will help you in speedy grant.


Congrats!!!

Got a question about pcc... I uploaded them some days ago, but in my check list still appears as required the national clearance. Docs appear in the list of provided documentation. Is it common that it is still marked as "Required"??

Thx a lot!


----------



## mindfreak

sghosh said:


> Rocky, do you remember one of our forum member, a lady from srilanka, who applied on May 2013 and was waiting for Grant. Her signature had "Grant: May be tomorrow"...
> 
> I dont remember her name. Do you have any info?


Dinalidavid?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> Dinalidavid?


Bravo..I did a lot of search in the forum for *sghosh*..after 10 minutes the name popped out of my head..that's the one..

mindfreak, your mind is very sharp..maybe you should change your name *mindsharp*


----------



## terminator1

vinnie88 said:


> guys, has anyone of you been NOT to submit PCC for a third country other than India and Australia?
> 
> I lived in Singapore from 17-19 but CO never asked for my singapore PCC. It just came to my attention and find it a bit odd. has anyone experienced this?


it happened with a guy on this forum. I dont remem his username. he stayed in aus, malaysia, and india. CO did not ask his pcc from malaysia. however he underwent security checks (i dont know whether its related). better would be to get it and upload it.


----------



## sghosh

Rocky Balboa said:


> Bravo..I did a lot of search in the forum for *sghosh*..after 10 minutes the name popped out of my head..that's the one..
> 
> mindfreak, your mind is very sharp..maybe you should change your name *mindsharp*


Exactly, Dinalidavid. Mindfreak you are Mindsharp . So did she get her grant. I am not seeing anything related to her grant. Probably she is the oldest one waiting for grant


----------



## sre375

terminator1 said:


> it happened with a guy on this forum. I dont remem his username. he stayed in aus, malaysia, and india. CO did not ask his pcc from malaysia. however he underwent security checks (i dont know whether its related). better would be to get it and upload it.


Hehe, but he already got his grant dude!


----------



## terminator1

sre375 said:


> Hehe, but he already got his grant dude!


i found it later. but interestingly, he underwent security checks too.


----------



## mithu93ku

DrLatib said:


> Received grant today as well, more details here: SA 489 grant - adelaide team 6


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sghosh said:


> Exactly, Dinalidavid. Mindfreak you are Mindsharp . So did she get her grant. I am not seeing anything related to her grant. Probably she is the oldest one waiting for grant


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...22549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-817.html


----------



## dejumotalks

rs100 said:


> Guys,
> 
> CO asked me on 1st Aug for upload some docs of my education & i send the same in next 4 hrs but no acknowledgement from them even i send the same mail thrice. so today i called DIAC that CO asked me for the docs on this date & i uploaded on so n so date but no acknowledgement from you. she said let me check, we will update you within 24 hrs
> 
> and within next 30 mins of my call i get the grant....
> 
> 
> so if anybody else in same position please call DIAC...


Congrats rs100, please what number did you reach DIAC on. thank you.


----------



## Vijay24

sghosh said:


> Exactly, Dinalidavid. Mindfreak you are Mindsharp . So did she get her grant. I am not seeing anything related to her grant. Probably she is the oldest one waiting for grant



She received her grant long back


----------



## mayankp

rs100 said:


> ask ur agent what is the problem if u upload PCC & medical before CO allocation ?


The major reason is the date of entry is based on Medical/PCC date and delay in process may reduce that gap so not like to take chances.


----------



## mayankp

sre375 said:


> My agent told me the same, however managed to convince him that it didn't make too much sense to wait till CO asks for it. If we can upload them before CO is allocated, should be more efficient and quicker in getting the grant.


I agree with you, I asked him for that but he resisted so I did not pressurize much because I believe he is more knowledgeable and experienced than me in these matters so I will follow his guidance.


----------



## Vijay24

@Sghosh

Long back you had messaged me to keep in touch and I had sent a reply. But no response from your end.

Let's keep in touch, cos we both have applied to same state


----------



## mindfreak

lol you guys are hilarious. At this point, I just want my CO to have his mind quite sharp so as to give me the grant asap!


----------



## ishaanchal

sghosh said:


> Probably she is the oldest one waiting for grant


How about me ??

hehehehe !! I'm a tough contender too :whoo:


----------



## mindfreak

ishaanchal said:


> How about me ??
> 
> hehehehe !! I'm a tough contender too :whoo:


Did you ever hear from your CO? or perhaps try contacting the DIAC to find out what was happening in regards to your application?


----------



## Vijay24

Looks like they are assessing June last week applicants, I can sense two or three grants will be there in next week.


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Looks like they are assessing June last week applicants, I can sense two or three grants will be there in next week.


that's right, it seems the COs are picking up after a few slow days in the past few weeks. I was quite surprised(and impressed) to see Hyd786 receiving his grant today and I believe he applied on 8th July, so lucky!


----------



## ishaanchal

mindfreak said:


> Did you ever hear from your CO? or perhaps try contacting the DIAC to find out what was happening in regards to your application?


The only person from whom i hear anything is my Consultant .. Now something about my consultant:

1) He is located in Australia. It's real hard to get in touch with him (As he neither replies to your email nor answers your phone call nor your texts.)

2) He contacts you only when he feels like

3) He has just told me that I have a CO from Team 33 Brisbane (No initials no emails)

4) He hasnt given me the Password to check my profile online.

5) He said he wont write to CO anything. Just waiting is the only option.

6) Whenever i try calling DIAC, it disconnects before even ringing. (Tried like more than a 1000 times)


What do you guys suggest ? Please advice !


----------



## mindfreak

ishaanchal said:


> The only person from whom i hear anything is my Consultant .. Now something about my consultant:
> 
> 1) He is located in Australia. It's real hard to get in touch with him (As he neither replies to your email nor answers your phone call nor your texts.)
> 
> 2) He contacts you only when he feels like
> 
> 3) He has just told me that I have a CO from Team 33 Brisbane (No initials no emails)
> 
> 4) He hasnt given me the Password to check my profile online.
> 
> 5) He said he wont write to CO anything. Just waiting is the only option.
> 
> 6) Whenever i try calling DIAC, *it disconnects before even ringing*. (Tried like more than a 1000 times)
> 
> What do you guys suggest ? Please advice !


what do you mean it disconnects before ringing? ideally it shouldn't. Perhaps try calling from skype? Do you know if your medicals were perhaps referred? Seems like your consultant probably lives in some cave, and only contacts you when he isn't hibernating


----------



## Ben 10

Ssenthil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'll be applying tor 190 visa in a day or two.
> 
> Please help me in the following queries...
> 
> 1. I'm not claiming for partner skills, but when asked to fill my partner details i have filled her graduation details (including post-graduation). Do i need to upload her transcripts, degree certificates, though i'm not claiming partner skills?
> 
> 2. Do i need to complete Form 80?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> SSenthil


1. just upload her degree certificate. with color scanned.

2. Form 80 is very much important for her, pls make it !


----------



## ausmsc

ishaanchal said:


> The only person from whom i hear anything is my Consultant .. Now something about my consultant:
> 
> 1) He is located in Australia. It's real hard to get in touch with him (As he neither replies to your email nor answers your phone call nor your texts.)
> 
> 2) He contacts you only when he feels like
> 
> 3) He has just told me that I have a CO from Team 33 Brisbane (No initials no emails)
> 
> 4) He hasnt given me the Password to check my profile online.
> 
> 5) He said he wont write to CO anything. Just waiting is the only option.
> 
> 6) Whenever i try calling DIAC, it disconnects before even ringing. (Tried like more than a 1000 times)
> 
> 
> What do you guys suggest ? Please advice !


Same situation here... my agent is not giving any details at all.. and i am also about to complete 2months.. few days back he told me that CO has requested some documents and i gave him.... and he had uploaded it.. today i called him to asked for further updates and he replied me back that there is no update.. i told him to send email to CO regarding what's happening with my file but he said if CO requires any documents then he ll contact us so no need to send email to CO..

time is killing me.. dont know what to do.. just keeping my hope alive 

So dont worry isshan, we all have damn same situation...


----------



## rahu

Hi guys in my application page organise your health link appears. But when I open the pdf I find no clinic info on it. Is it natural?? Can I do my meds now??


----------



## ishaanchal

mindfreak said:


> what do you mean it disconnects before ringing? ideally it shouldn't. Perhaps try calling from skype? Do you know if your medicals were perhaps referred? Seems like your consultant probably lives in some cave, and only contacts you when he isn't hibernating


I mean to say that it gives me a strange tone and disconnects !! It doesnt rings .. Tried from 'N' different numbers ! Sheer bad luck !

I have no clue about my medicals either ! hahaha ! I hope he's not Re-Producing !

I wanna leave him a message once my Visa is Granted 

"Thanks for All Your Assistance Mr. Consultant !! Thanks for being an AS***** .. Kindly do not reproduce !"

hahahaha !


----------



## ishaanchal

ausmsc said:


> Same situation here... my agent is not giving any details at all.. and i am also about to complete 2months.. few days back he told me that CO has requested some documents and i gave him.... and he had uploaded it.. today i called him to asked for further updates and he replied me back that there is no update.. i told him to send email to CO regarding what's happening with my file but he said if CO requires any documents then he ll contact us so no need to send email to CO..
> 
> time is killing me.. dont know what to do.. just keeping my hope alive
> 
> So dont worry isshan, we all have damn same situation...


This too shall Pass !! :clock:


----------



## mindfreak

ishaanchal said:


> i mean to say that it gives me a strange tone and disconnects !! It doesnt rings .. Tried from 'n' different numbers ! Sheer bad luck !
> 
> I have no clue about my medicals either ! Hahaha ! I hope he's not re-producing !
> 
> I wanna leave him a message once my visa is granted
> 
> "thanks for all your assistance mr. Consultant !! Thanks for being an as***** .. Kindly do not reproduce !"
> 
> hahahaha !


lol!


----------



## mithu93ku

rahu said:


> Hi guys in my application page organise your health link appears. But when I open the pdf I find no clinic info on it. Is it natural?? Can I do my meds now??


it is natural. Go to one of these 


Medical : Bangladesh Panel Physicians

Contacts Visa Information and Lodgement Panel Physicians
Panel Physicians

Dhaka

Medical and Radiology Clinic – Electronic Health Processing 
Dr. Wahab's Medical Centre 
House 3 
Road 12 
Baridhara, Dhaka 
Telephone: +880 2 885 5953, 2 882 7553
Fax: +880 2 882 6069
Doctor(s):
Dr Abdul Wahab

Medical and Radiology Clinic – Electronic Health Processing 
International Organisation of Migration (IOM)
Health Assessment Clinic - Prescription Point 
Third floor, House 105, Road 12,
Block E, Banani
Dhaka 1213
Telephone: +880 171 306 7840, 171 348 1798
Fax: +880 2 881 7701
Email: [email protected]
Doctor(s):
Dr Anita Davies
Dr A K M Mushfiqur Rahman Faruq
Dr Anup Kanti Das

Medical and Radiology Clinic – Electronic Health Processing 
Green Crescent Health Services
House 29
Sarwadi Avenue
Baridhara, Dhaka
Telephone: +880 2 881 7335, 2 986 2384, 2 881 0486
Fax: +880 2 882 9523
Email: [email protected]
Doctor(s):
Dr Lina S Parveen Hoq

Medical and Radiology Clinic – Electronic Health Processing 
Ibn Sina Medical Check Up Unit
Cha-72/1 Progoti Sharani
North Badda
Dhaka 1212
Telephone: +880 2 881 0268 
Fax: +880 2 989 3214
Email: [email protected] 
Doctor(s):
Dr Mirza Hamidul Haque
Dr Dilruba Shirin


----------



## ranjith47

I see a pattern and this could indeed be a trick to bring in CO attention.

I think it is ALWAYS good to leave one important document to later u til the co asks for it.
This will confirm co allocation and you will also get a direct email to send documents to, which ensures the co gets it directly. If there is a phone number to call co directly ,well and good:.
After this , submitting the documents on the same day will normally give you grant the very same day or maybe within a week..
If not , then calling diac and asking what has happened to your status might prompt the service people to send a note to the co. this will catch their attention and when everything had been received , they just go straight to issuing the grant .
I have strong evidence for the previous posts to back this pattern. So everyone pls take note and use it if needed. It might work.
As for me I have already passed the document submission stages and I have already given them all the necessary documents so I just have to wait for a straight grant . Lets see if next week brings me the grant .


----------



## rahu

mithu93ku said:


> it is natural. Go to one of these
> 
> Medical : Bangladesh Panel Physicians
> 
> Contacts Visa Information and Lodgement Panel Physicians
> Panel Physicians
> 
> Dhaka
> 
> Medical and Radiology Clinic &#150; Electronic Health Processing
> Dr. Wahab's Medical Centre
> House 3
> Road 12
> Baridhara, Dhaka
> Telephone: +880 2 885 5953, 2 882 7553
> Fax: +880 2 882 6069
> Doctor(s):
> Dr Abdul Wahab
> 
> Medical and Radiology Clinic &#150; Electronic Health Processing
> International Organisation of Migration (IOM)
> Health Assessment Clinic - Prescription Point
> Third floor, House 105, Road 12,
> Block E, Banani
> Dhaka 1213
> Telephone: +880 171 306 7840, 171 348 1798
> Fax: +880 2 881 7701
> Email: [email protected]
> Doctor(s):
> Dr Anita Davies
> Dr A K M Mushfiqur Rahman Faruq
> Dr Anup Kanti Das
> 
> Medical and Radiology Clinic &#150; Electronic Health Processing
> Green Crescent Health Services
> House 29
> Sarwadi Avenue
> Baridhara, Dhaka
> Telephone: +880 2 881 7335, 2 986 2384, 2 881 0486
> Fax: +880 2 882 9523
> Email: [email protected]
> Doctor(s):
> Dr Lina S Parveen Hoq
> 
> Medical and Radiology Clinic &#150; Electronic Health Processing
> Ibn Sina Medical Check Up Unit
> Cha-72/1 Progoti Sharani
> North Badda
> Dhaka 1212
> Telephone: +880 2 881 0268
> Fax: +880 2 989 3214
> Email: [email protected]
> Doctor(s):
> Dr Mirza Hamidul Haque
> Dr Dilruba Shirin


Thanks. Will do after Eid. Btw Eid mubarak


----------



## tds2013

I guess you're right..I'm gonna wait till my 8 weeks are up to call DIAC


----------



## vinnie88

its really weird and pointless that some agents tell people not to submit PCC and MED until asked by CO. Dont they already know that the MAXIMUM timeline( worst case scenario, which included security checks) for most applicants is 6 months since app lodgement. 

I suggest applicants to ignore their agents and email them their PCC and Meds whether they ask for it or not and get them to upload it on your eVisa page. it saves lots of time


----------



## pandakou

ivetka233 said:


> Wake up as AUSTRALIAN is AMAZING! just drinking my coffee, you whole will love it and have it in couple of weeks or when arrive. I am here 6y now, extend 2 student visa so maybe my chcecking wasnt too hard for them,,as i applied for other visa in australia before and been through lot checkings. Also my CO ask me partner proof of relationship. I uploaded ZIP folder worth of banks statment since 2010, even any other docs ( tot. 80), masive folder, i hardly loaded , 80 actual fotos of both of us.................just think how can CO from 2pm till 5pm assesed this? There is no way,, the amount closed them eyes,, probably she just enjoy our pics ,,hehehe No form 80 uploaded,never asked
> 
> So follow my advise, she/he ask sth, same day give you same day get, you not give she will start work on other one and your file will wait on desk up to 15 days, once she finish with that one will come back to you to reassesed docs. If you follow this,, you get decision faster!!!!!
> 
> Look, noone in 2nd week getting CO or grant, they look like change strategy deal with 1st week first , than next week move....so all you got CO will go behind me, i am sure today lot of people will get as FRIDAY, MONDAAY grants came most these days.
> 
> 
> ALL THE BEST,cant wait who got today,,so excited, !!! COME GUYS!!!ITS BEHIND THE CORNER!!!


Congratulation... 
Could you please let us know about the changes of your status of documents.
I mean.. after submission of your all documents, when your status got changed from 'Required' to 'Received' and then from 'Received' to 'Met' following....

Did the status of submitted documents change to 'Received' before CO allocation?


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Many congrats to everyone who Got their Grant today


----------



## jogiyogi

rs100 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 3 June 2013
> 
> I advice all the applicants to complete/pre load their documents(PCC/MEDICAL/FORM-80) as it will help you in speedy grant.


Congrats rs100, may I know your CO initials from T2.


----------



## mamunmaziz

rs100 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Great news to share. I have just checked my mail and find golden grant letter in my mail.
> Thanks all of you for helping me through this forum. i have applied for 189 - skilled independent on 3 June 2013
> 
> I advice all the applicants to complete/pre load their documents(PCC/MEDICAL/FORM-80) as it will help you in speedy grant.


cogratulation


----------



## Going there

Hi,everyone! Submitted my application today, so moviing to this thread. Could anyone please help me with some questions which came up after I've filled it in.:

1..I havent received any email that my application was submitted. Is it normal?
2..Uploaded all the docs, and do not see any of them..
3..Is there any link under which I can see the status of my application , exept for the EOI cabinet?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## OZOZOZ

Going there said:


> Hi,everyone! Submitted my application today, so moviing to this thread. Could anyone please help me with some questions which came up after I've filled it in.:
> 
> 1..I havent received any email that my application was submitted. Is it normal?
> 2..Uploaded all the docs, and do not see any of them..
> 3..Is there any link under which I can see the status of my application , exept for the EOI cabinet?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


After successfully submitting the application you may received visa acknowledgment receipt i.e valid visa application receipt. Its auto generated by DIAC and will posted on to registered email for all correspondences. 

For login in to evisa , here is a link

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Sanje

Going there said:


> Hi,everyone! Submitted my application today, so moviing to this thread. Could anyone please help me with some questions which came up after I've filled it in.:
> 
> 1..I havent received any email that my application was submitted. Is it normal?
> 2..Uploaded all the docs, and do not see any of them..
> 3..Is there any link under which I can see the status of my application , exept for the EOI cabinet?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!



Once you pay the visa fee then only you will get an acknowledge mail and receipt.

and you can check the status by login to "https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login" with your TRN and password


----------



## Sanje

Hi All,

i am filling form 80 and need some clarifications...

*Form 80.
Question 39 : what is the main reason for going to Australia?*

Actually i am going to Australia as need to give good future for my kid.


can anyone say the good reason for going to Australia?


----------



## Cmk2014

Sanje said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i am filling form 80 and need some clarifications...
> 
> *Form 80.
> Question 39 : what is the main reason for going to Australia?*
> 
> Actually i am going to Australia as need to give good future for my kid.
> 
> 
> can anyone say the good reason for going to Australia?


I have written "To work and live permanently in Australia"


----------



## Going there

*OZOZOZ, Sanje,* thanks a lot for replying!!

No email came, but the system shows payment receipt and application. My card has already been charged, but no confirmation via email..

The status shows "in progress"

What about the uploaded docs? Does anyone know how come they are not showing?


----------



## Andy10

Rocky Balboa said:


> dont think we have to wait that long..now we are done with Form 80..1-2 weeks more..BTW 25th is a Sunday


Rocky I remember you getting the invite the same day as me... and I also remember you saying you are in the process of filing for visa .. how come your timeline shows 2nd July?


----------



## Andy10

I wanted to know is there any way I can find out whether my medicals have been referred?


----------



## The Marine

Going there said:


> Hi,everyone! Submitted my application today, so moviing to this thread. Could anyone please help me with some questions which came up after I've filled it in.:
> 
> 1..I havent received any email that my application was submitted. Is it normal?
> 2..Uploaded all the docs, and do not see any of them..
> 3..Is there any link under which I can see the status of my application , exept for the EOI cabinet?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


Good to see you here, welcome to the boaring waiting game.
You should get the email once you pay. If you paid and didn't get the mail you should call diac.
Sometimes it takes a day to see the docs you uploaded. Happened to me


----------



## Sanje

Going there said:


> *OZOZOZ, Sanje,* thanks a lot for replying!!
> 
> No email came, but the system shows payment receipt and application. My card has already been charged, but no confirmation via email..
> 
> The status shows "in progress"
> 
> What about the uploaded docs? Does anyone know how come they are not showing?



it is surprise... : ( 

A mail should be received to your nominated email addresses.Anyway it is good to that u can see the application and receipt at least.

There should be place to upload document under your name. if you have dependants, those name are listed down below the "application and receipt " area.

i guess this is a system error. Most probably it will be fixed recently.. Don't wooryy..

wait one day and see..

Good luck....


----------



## mindfreak

Andy10 said:


> I wanted to know is there any way I can find out whether my medicals have been referred?


only the CO can confirm that, unfortunately!


----------



## Going there

Hi, *The Marine,* thank you! Yes,finally got to this part of the waiting game)) 

Have you got the email from them right away? I hope, I dont have to worry over this part too..To much worries lately


----------



## The Marine

Going there said:


> Hi, *The Marine,* thank you! Yes,finally got to this part of the waiting game))
> 
> Have you got the email from them right away? I hope, I dont have to worry over this part too..To much worries lately


Yep got mine the moment i hit submit


----------



## Going there

*Sanje* , Thank you!!
Called the bank, they said that the amount has been blocked on card but the money will be actually paid only in two-three days, most likely on working days. Perhaps, thats the case.


----------



## sghosh

Vijay24 said:


> @Sghosh
> 
> Long back you had messaged me to keep in touch and I had sent a reply. But no response from your end.
> 
> Let's keep in touch, cos we both have applied to same state


Please PM me your number. Probably I remember we have same ANZSCO code as well


----------



## sghosh

*New update in the application*

Guys, I just noticed a new update in my application. Instead of Health status link, I have "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.", Just below that, there is a new link which I saw today for the first time.

The link: Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant

If I click it, it allows me to download Form 80. I have already submitted early morning on Friday 4:30 AM. Do we have anyone else who got similar link in the application. What should I conclude from this?
1) CO didn't notice that I have already uploaded Form 80 or
2) Probably CO wants some more information which I might have missed

I reviewed the Form 80 again, and I dont see any field which is required and I left blank. And this is icing on the cake of waiting game as its friday. Need to wait 2 more days which is making me feel like 2 more months...

Any advise?


----------



## mithu93ku

sghosh said:


> Guys, I just noticed a new update in my application. Instead of Health status link, I have "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.", Just below that, there is a new link which I saw today for the first time.
> 
> The link: Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> If I click it, it allows me to download Form 80. I have already submitted early morning on Friday 4:30 AM. Do we have anyone else who got similar link in the application. What should I conclude from this?
> 1) CO didn't notice that I have already uploaded Form 80 or
> 2) Probably CO wants some more information which I might have missed
> 
> I reviewed the Form 80 again, and I dont see any field which is required and I left blank. And this is icing on the cake of waiting game as its friday. Need to wait 2 more days which is making me feel like 2 more months...
> 
> Any advise?


If you have already submit the Form 80, Grant is round the corner for you. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## DrLatib

sghosh said:


> Guys, I just noticed a new update in my application. Instead of Health status link, I have "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.", Just below that, there is a new link which I saw today for the first time.
> 
> The link: Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> If I click it, it allows me to download Form 80. I have already submitted early morning on Friday 4:30 AM. Do we have anyone else who got similar link in the application. What should I conclude from this?
> 1) CO didn't notice that I have already uploaded Form 80 or
> 2) Probably CO wants some more information which I might have missed
> 
> I reviewed the Form 80 again, and I dont see any field which is required and I left blank. And this is icing on the cake of waiting game as its friday. Need to wait 2 more days which is making me feel like 2 more months...
> 
> Any advise?


This is normal and a automated process, it happens after submission of medicals, that link remains even after form 80 submission, nothing to worry about


----------



## Vuminh

Hi guys, i just lodged my application 190 onshore today. Now start the waiting game!
One question, the link for health check appears under my name only. For my wife and son it requires referral... Can i use the TRN for health check for my whole family or my wife and son have to wait until CO assigned?
Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

Hi mates,
In e-visa page:
Main Applicant , me: 
" Organize your health examinations " Link
501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed
Secondary Applicant , Spouse: 
" Organize your health examinations " Link
501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed
Secondary Applicant , Child:
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Final outcome: 
Medicals referred for me and my spouse
CO informed me via email.


----------



## ivetka233

not sure how docs changed,,as my EOI has been created by agent not mee, havent got access to see anything, just log in into it. I havent seen nth there ,,co allocation, medical info etc......my agent but see, he not comunicated to me so cant advice this. To all new GRANT people have a nice AUSSIE WEEKEND is your 1ST in your NEW HOME COUNTRY!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivetka233

ranjith47 said:


> I see a pattern and this could indeed be a trick to bring in CO attention.
> 
> I think it is ALWAYS good to leave one important document to later u til the co asks for it.
> This will confirm co allocation and you will also get a direct email to send documents to, which ensures the co gets it directly. If there is a phone number to call co directly ,well and good:.
> After this , submitting the documents on the same day will normally give you grant the very same day or maybe within a week..
> If not , then calling diac and asking what has happened to your status might prompt the service people to send a note to the co. this will catch their attention and when everything had been received , they just go straight to issuing the grant .
> I have strong evidence for the previous posts to back this pattern. So everyone pls take note and use it if needed. It might work.
> As for me I have already passed the document submission stages and I have already given them all the necessary documents so I just have to wait for a straight grant . Lets see if next week brings me the grant .





If i look at your timeline, you so close...Next week is your week i am telling you!!!!


----------



## erbash

rajesh.149 said:


> The mail received today from my Case Officer has TRIM in the subject line. Can someone let me know if that is some indicator as to what state my application is at ?


No it is not an indicator as to what state your application is at.


----------



## erbash

marorpe said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Got a question about pcc... I uploaded them some days ago, but in my check list still appears as required the national clearance. Docs appear in the list of provided documentation. Is it common that it is still marked as "Required"??
> 
> Thx a lot!


Yes it is common. It may take take quite some time for the status to change.


----------



## Ben 10

sghosh said:


> Guys, I just noticed a new update in my application. Instead of Health status link, I have "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.", Just below that, there is a new link which I saw today for the first time.
> 
> The link: Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> If I click it, it allows me to download Form 80. I have already submitted early morning on Friday 4:30 AM. Do we have anyone else who got similar link in the application. What should I conclude from this?
> 1) CO didn't notice that I have already uploaded Form 80 or
> 2) Probably CO wants some more information which I might have missed
> 
> I reviewed the Form 80 again, and I dont see any field which is required and I left blank. And this is icing on the cake of waiting game as its friday. Need to wait 2 more days which is making me feel like 2 more months...
> 
> Any advise?


nothing to worry about,
You would be granted soon without assigning a CO ! within a short days !


----------



## kittydoll

Hi guys,

Looks like June applicants are getting their grants these days. I know we still have a month or so to go but I'm starting to get goosebumps already ! 

Calling all July applicants like me out there, come & join in. Let's share the ups and downs :argue: of our journey...

:fingerscrossed: The journey has begun lane: ... GoodLuck everyone...

Fasten your seatbelts... :nod:

Luv
Kitty

I still haven't submitted my Indian PCC and with my Australian PCC , I just realised I had to get 'Complete disclosure' not 'standard disclosure', so I've applied for OZ PCC again.

Went to dandenong and had my medicals done. They did not have emedicals.

'Organise your medical' link still shows up on visa status page...and asking me to print referal letter...

No idea if my meds were cleared....So annoying ! 

Got a sealed envelope sent out to me (which I don't now if I should keep or send to DIAC) but the receptionist said CO should be able to see the results online, however she didn't take my HAP id 

Anyone else facing same problem?


----------



## rs100

jogiyogi said:


> Congrats rs100, may I know your CO initials from T2.


T2 Adelaide Phillips b***e


----------



## ojhaa

Well pretty much the no status change for me too , I completed Meds on 3rd Aug the " Organise Your ...." the clinic says they have already uploaded guess will have to wait for CO


----------



## Ishot557

kittydoll said:


> I still haven't submitted my Indian PCC and with my Australian PCC , I just realised I had to get 'Complete disclosure' not 'standard disclosure', so I've applied for OZ PCC again.


Hi kitty, 
Is australian National Police Check(AFP) different than Australian PCC?

Thanks in advance!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## kittydoll

Ishot557 said:


> Hi kitty,
> Is australian National Police Check(AFP) different than Australian PCC?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


Hi Ishot,

it's AFP sorry. When i did it the first time I got one with 'standard disclosure'. I figure it has something to do with entering 'code 33' under 'purpose of police check'. so i submitted another application. About 6 days ago, i got an email saying afp is cleared and will be mailed out to you in the next available auspost. no sign of it yet. BTW i'm based in Melbourne

kitty



ojhaa said:


> Well pretty much the no status change for me too , I completed Meds on 3rd Aug the " Organise Your ...." the clinic says they have already uploaded guess will have to wait for CO



Yayy !!! look who's here!!

Ojhaa, my friend... welcome ....


----------



## ojhaa

kittydoll said:


> Yayy !!! look who's here!!
> 
> Ojhaa, my friend... welcome ....


He he well we are truely moving together aren't we


----------



## kittydoll

Ishot557 said:


> Hi kitty,
> Is australian National Police Check(AFP) different than Australian PCC?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


hey ishot,

australian National Police Check(AFP) is the same thing as Australian PCC

as far as i know...

cheers



ojhaa said:


> He he well we are truely moving together aren't we



yea early june applicants r getting their grants now....

not too long to go.

I just hope to God that I'd be able to collect and upload all documents before getting a CO alloted. I just want to do anythin to make the process as fast as possible...
:fingerscrossed:

looks like i'll have yet another hurdle with my indian pcc

my passport doesnt show spouse's name, where as on the form I filled I mentioned his name and my marital status as married... sigh...!!!

some people in this forum had the same problem. they had to get their passport re -issued and then apply for pcc.

that will take ages from melbourne..

send the passport for pcc on 15th july, they acnowledged on 22nd july. status changed to 'Your application is received and under assessment at the High Commission/Consulate General of India'. no status change since then on VFS

im starting to get really worried now


----------



## sghosh

Ben 10 said:


> nothing to worry about,
> You would be granted soon without assigning a CO ! within a short days !


Hope so mate....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Going there

I have booked my medicals prior to submitting application, now after submitting application I have 2 TRN numbers: 1 for visa application, another for booked medicals and medical reference letter..Should I somehow cancel the reference letter to avoid possible confussions?


----------



## surinsin

vinnie88 said:


> its really weird and pointless that some agents tell people not to submit PCC and MED until asked by CO. Dont they already know that the MAXIMUM timeline( worst case scenario, which included security checks) for most applicants is 6 months since app lodgement.
> 
> I suggest applicants to ignore their agents and email them their PCC and Meds whether they ask for it or not and get them to upload it on your eVisa page. it saves lots of time


I fully agree with Vinnie. I found people in this forum far far better and helpful than my agent who is very rude and doesnt know anything. She was reluctant to upload my docs in evisa page and sent all docs through mail. After three months I myself uploaded docs on 21st july and that might be the reason for delay in my application.
So I always suggest to go by process than stupid explanations from agents.

Once again thanks everyone in advance for always been helpful to each other. 

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## killerbee82

mithu93ku said:


> print out the Information Sheet, which summarizes your health. Sometimes CO can't check online as of mine. Then I sent him pdf of the Information Sheet.
> Cheers.


Yes Mithu I did the same did he come back to you if your meds were referred any time frame he gave?


----------



## sghosh

We are reaching the 1000th page of this thread...Lets see who all are able to post on that page...


----------



## divyap

sghosh said:


> We are reaching the 1000th page of this thread...Lets see who all are able to post on that page...


Affected by Facebook!!


----------



## sghosh

divyap said:


> Affected by Facebook!!


I feel this is like a facebook or something more than facebook for all Australia aspirants. Most of the time I am logged in to this forum and don't even remember that I have a facebook account too....So why not make this platform bit interesting and joy full as most of us are in a tensed mode while playing the waiting game


----------



## divyap

sghosh said:


> I feel this is like a facebook or something more than facebook for all Australia aspirants. So why not make this platform bit interesting and joy full as most of us are in a tensed mode while playing the waiting game


 :-B


----------



## Hyd786

Rocky Balboa said:


> So not only onshore's are getting a quick approval, offshore's are too..which is a positive thing for rest of applicants who applied in June and July...
> 
> mate tell how much points did you claim from work? Did CO do employer verificiation?what else did he ask you for?


I have 4 years of exp now, and I claimed 5 points for my work exp. No call or mail from CO, I just received the Grant after 1 day of CO allocation.

I came to know about my CO allocation from Team -4 when I called DIAC and the very next day i recieved the Grant :cheer2:


----------



## Hyd786

sghosh said:


> I feel this is like a facebook or something more than facebook for all Australia aspirants. Most of the time I am logged in to this forum and don't even remember that I have a facebook account too....So why not make this platform bit interesting and joy full as most of us are in a tensed mode while playing the waiting game


sghosh,

This is more than facebook for all Australian aspirants and a lot addictive than FB :hug:


----------



## The Marine

Hyd786 said:


> I have 4 years of exp now, and I claimed 5 points for my work exp. No call or mail from CO, I just received the Grant after 1 day of CO allocation.
> 
> I came to know about my CO allocation from Team -4 when I called DIAC and the very next day i recieved the Grant :cheer2:


Congrats!!
Are you currently in Australia?


----------



## Hyd786

The Marine said:


> Congrats!!
> Are you currently in Australia?


Nopes 

I'm in India, Hyderabad


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Hi Friends,
My consultant called me on 8th August saying you have received Grant but have not shared any mail.. 
I was confused what to do… Spoke with couple friends and finally decided to have patience till Monday…
Today while driving my phone vibrated… Checked.. it was a mail … *and By GODS Grace and Blessings We have received the GOLDEN MAIL.. 
Thanks to GOD….*. and all of the forum members for posting regular updates and motivating each other… 
No CO contacted me or my consultant, It was a direct Grant. Approximately in one and a half month..
Team 4, Adelaide

Vetasses: 16th Dec’12 
Positive Assessment: 11th April 2013
ACT Applied: 4th May’13
State sponsorship: 14th June’13
VISA 190 Applied: 22nd June’13
CO: Direct Grant - 8th August ‘13


----------



## Hyd786

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi Friends,
> My consultant called me on 8th August saying you have received Grant but have not shared any mail..
> I was confused what to do… Spoke with couple friends and finally decided to have patience till Monday…
> Today while driving my phone vibrated… Checked.. it was a mail … *and By GODS Grace and Blessings We have received the GOLDEN MAIL..
> Thanks to GOD….*. and all of the forum members for posting regular updates and motivating each other…
> No CO contacted me or my consultant, It was a direct Grant. Approximately in one and a half month..
> Team 4, Adelaide
> 
> Vetasses: 16th Dec’12
> Positive Assessment: 11th April 2013
> ACT Applied: 4th May’13
> State sponsorship: 14th June’13
> VISA 190 Applied: 22nd June’13k
> CO: Direct Grant - 8th August ‘13


Thats a great news kapoor! !

Congratulations!!

Looks like the CO from team 4 is a big hearted guy who gives Grants without much fuss, even my co was from team-4 and I got the Grant in just one month


----------



## kapoorpuneet

thanks... Yes you are right...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Congrats kapoor...i hope its our turn next last week June applicants and early July's turn..


----------



## mithu93ku

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi Friends,
> My consultant called me on 8th August saying you have received Grant but have not shared any mail..
> I was confused what to do… Spoke with couple friends and finally decided to have patience till Monday…
> Today while driving my phone vibrated… Checked.. it was a mail … *and By GODS Grace and Blessings We have received the GOLDEN MAIL..
> Thanks to GOD….*. and all of the forum members for posting regular updates and motivating each other…
> No CO contacted me or my consultant, It was a direct Grant. Approximately in one and a half month..
> Team 4, Adelaide
> 
> Vetasses: 16th Dec’12
> Positive Assessment: 11th April 2013
> ACT Applied: 4th May’13
> State sponsorship: 14th June’13
> VISA 190 Applied: 22nd June’13
> CO: Direct Grant - 8th August ‘13


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Andy10 said:


> Rocky I remember you getting the invite the same day as me... and I also remember you saying you are in the process of filing for visa .. how come your timeline shows 2nd July?


i applied on the 2nd..i had issues with credit card..


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Congrats kapoor...i hope its our turn next last week June applicants and early July's turn..


It's your turn now! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Thanks... Yes Wishing a speedy grant for everyone..


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello folks,
Someone hit the 10k post of the thread!:first:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> It's your turn now! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


If i get a grant next week, I will come to dhaka to meet you..I have friend with whom we jammed together in germany..we had a band..i was the lead singer..

btw, nice pic mithu...wish you for a speedy grant and referral


----------



## mindfreak

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi Friends,
> My consultant called me on 8th August saying you have received Grant but have not shared any mail..
> I was confused what to do… Spoke with couple friends and finally decided to have patience till Monday…
> Today while driving my phone vibrated… Checked.. it was a mail … *and By GODS Grace and Blessings We have received the GOLDEN MAIL..
> Thanks to GOD….*. and all of the forum members for posting regular updates and motivating each other…
> No CO contacted me or my consultant, It was a direct Grant. Approximately in one and a half month..
> Team 4, Adelaide
> 
> Vetasses: 16th Dec’12
> Positive Assessment: 11th April 2013
> ACT Applied: 4th May’13
> State sponsorship: 14th June’13
> VISA 190 Applied: 22nd June’13
> CO: Direct Grant - 8th August ‘13


Extremely elated, congratulations Puneet!!! patience paid off aye. Wish you a great life ahead!!


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> If i get a grant next week, I will come to dhaka to meet you..I have friend with whom we jammed together in germany..we had a band..i was the lead singer..
> 
> btw, nice pic mithu...wish you for a speedy grant and referral


Great Rocky! Come to Dhaka. If you don't come, I will definitely catch you at Adelaide. I am very fond of band music.


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Mindfreak, Wish you the same..


----------



## Vijay24

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi Friends,
> My consultant called me on 8th August saying you have received Grant but have not shared any mail..
> I was confused what to do… Spoke with couple friends and finally decided to have patience till Monday…
> Today while driving my phone vibrated… Checked.. it was a mail … *and By GODS Grace and Blessings We have received the GOLDEN MAIL..
> Thanks to GOD….*. and all of the forum members for posting regular updates and motivating each other…
> No CO contacted me or my consultant, It was a direct Grant. Approximately in one and a half month..
> Team 4, Adelaide
> 
> Vetasses: 16th Dec’12
> Positive Assessment: 11th April 2013
> ACT Applied: 4th May’13
> State sponsorship: 14th June’13
> VISA 190 Applied: 22nd June’13
> CO: Direct Grant - 8th August ‘13


Awesome news. Celebration time. Congrats Puneet! Treat me soon in OZ


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> If i get a grant next week, I will come to dhaka to meet you..I have friend with whom we jammed together in germany..we had a band..i was the lead singer..
> 
> btw, nice pic mithu...wish you for a speedy grant and referral



Balboa is a singer too?


----------



## Nisha S.

Hi All,

Anybody who filed for visa in June last week got a CO/Grant yet?

I've figured that people who have their nominated occupation in state priority list 1 have started receiving CO. Even the one's who have filed for visa in July first week.

My nominated occupation is in State Priority list 2 (Human Resource Advisor), could this be the reason why I have not got a CO yet. It has been almost 7 weeks now.

May be DIAC considers applicants according to the state priority list and not in the order visa applications are received. Otherwise what could be the reason that some July applicants have got their CO/Grant whereas certain June applicants are still waiting for a CO?!!

Just a thought...


----------



## Vijay24

Some update regarding CO's requirement.

Got my salary slips of the second company from August-2008 till November-2009
Will receive salary slips of third company on Monday
Should talk to first company HR/Finance team to correct the joining date in the salary slip and ask for remaining months also.
Have downloaded bank statements of last close to 3 years.

Probably on Tuesday or on Wednesday will reply to CO's email and hoping all goes well from there.


----------



## mithu93ku

Nisha S. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody who filed for visa in June last week got a CO/Grant yet?
> 
> I've figured that people who have their nominated occupation in state priority list 1 have started receiving CO. Even the one's who have filed for visa in July first week.
> 
> My nominated occupation is in State Priority list 2 (Human Resource Advisor), could this be the reason why I have not got a CO yet. It has been almost 7 weeks now.
> 
> May be DIAC considers applicants according to the state priority list and not in the order visa applications are received. Otherwise what could be the reason that some July applicants have got their CO/Grant whereas certain June applicants are still waiting for a CO?!!
> 
> Just a thought...


Nup. Call DIAC on Monday. You definitely have CO. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Balboa is a singer too?


Thats why I invite him to Dhaka. He is the lead singer. :smokin:


----------



## mindfreak

Nisha S. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody who filed for visa in June last week got a CO/Grant yet?
> 
> I've figured that people who have their nominated occupation in state priority list 1 have started receiving CO. Even the one's who have filed for visa in July first week.
> 
> My nominated occupation is in State Priority list 2 (Human Resource Advisor), could this be the reason why I have not got a CO yet. It has been almost 7 weeks now.
> 
> May be DIAC considers applicants according to the state priority list and not in the order visa applications are received. Otherwise what could be the reason that some July applicants have got their CO/Grant whereas certain June applicants are still waiting for a CO?!!
> 
> Just a thought...


Hey Nisha, I am in the same boat not sure if a CO has been assigned to my application yet despite the fact it's been over 6 weeks now since i applied. 

Can u share the source of these State priority lists? 

Thanks


----------



## Ben 10

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi Friends,
> My consultant called me on 8th August saying you have received Grant but have not shared any mail..
> I was confused what to do… Spoke with couple friends and finally decided to have patience till Monday…
> Today while driving my phone vibrated… Checked.. it was a mail … *and By GODS Grace and Blessings We have received the GOLDEN MAIL..
> Thanks to GOD….*. and all of the forum members for posting regular updates and motivating each other…
> No CO contacted me or my consultant, It was a direct Grant. Approximately in one and a half month..
> Team 4, Adelaide
> 
> Vetasses: 16th Dec’12
> Positive Assessment: 11th April 2013
> ACT Applied: 4th May’13
> State sponsorship: 14th June’13
> VISA 190 Applied: 22nd June’13
> CO: Direct Grant - 8th August ‘13




Congrat , and my wishes for you !


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> Some update regarding CO's requirement.
> 
> Got my salary slips of the second company from August-2008 till November-2009
> Will receive salary slips of third company on Monday
> Should talk to first company HR/Finance team to correct the joining date in the salary slip and ask for remaining months also.
> Have downloaded bank statements of last close to 3 years.
> 
> Probably on Tuesday or on Wednesday will reply to CO's email and hoping all goes well from there.




Good  Keep doing your best bro..!


----------



## kaurrajbir

After how many days does medical reports get uploaded once having done the medicals


----------



## ram2013

kaurrajbir said:


> After how many days does medical reports get uploaded once having done the medicals


Hi, 

Truly It depends on the clinic.. 

U can call DIAC to know whether ur medicals is received or wait for CO to assign & to check with him. 

No worries n every thing will be positive. 

Cheers


----------



## kaurrajbir

ram2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Truly It depends on the clinic..
> 
> U can call DIAC to know whether ur medicals is received or wait for CO to assign & to check with him.
> 
> No worries n every thing will be positive.
> 
> Cheers


thanks ram...


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello kaurrajbir & ram2013,
Why not you people using signature?
No offense!


----------



## killerbee82

Hyd786 said:


> Thats a great news kapoor! !
> 
> Congratulations!!
> 
> Looks like the CO from team 4 is a big hearted guy who gives Grants without much fuss, even my co was from team-4 and I got the Grant in just one month


What are your COs initials


----------



## killerbee82

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi Friends,
> My consultant called me on 8th August saying you have received Grant but have not shared any mail..
> I was confused what to do… Spoke with couple friends and finally decided to have patience till Monday…
> Today while driving my phone vibrated… Checked.. it was a mail … and By GODS Grace and Blessings We have received the GOLDEN MAIL..
> Thanks to GOD….. and all of the forum members for posting regular updates and motivating each other…
> No CO contacted me or my consultant, It was a direct Grant. Approximately in one and a half month..
> Team 4, Adelaide
> 
> Vetasses: 16th Dec’12
> Positive Assessment: 11th April 2013
> ACT Applied: 4th May’13
> State sponsorship: 14th June’13
> VISA 190 Applied: 22nd June’13
> CO: Direct Grant - 8th August ‘13


What are your COs initials


----------



## mumbai

Hello guys,

Request you guys to please see the timelines for my 190 application below and advise what should I do:
21 May 13 - 190 invite
23 May 13 - Applied for Visa
03 June 13 - CO assigned and requested additional documents
23 June 13 - Additional Docs sent
03 July 13 - E Medical reports uploaded by local clinic

I have mailed by CO to check the status and per reply they are waiting for medical/health to be finalized in their visa processing system.

Whom should I contact now or just keep on waiting. Thank you all.


----------



## Nisha S.

mindfreak said:


> Hey Nisha, I am in the same boat not sure if a CO has been assigned to my application yet despite the fact it's been over 6 weeks now since i applied.
> 
> Can u share the source of these State priority lists?
> 
> Thanks


I can see in your signature that you have Western Australia sponsorship just like me. You can download the state priority list here - 

http://www.dtwd.wa.gov.au/redirect/...FileStorageItem-id-13088605&stream_asset=true

Keep me posted on you progress


----------



## mithu93ku

mumbai said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Request you guys to please see the timelines for my 190 application below and advise what should I do:
> 21 May 13 - 190 invite
> 23 May 13 - Applied for Visa
> 03 June 13 - CO assigned and requested additional documents
> 23 June 13 - Additional Docs sent
> 03 July 13 - E Medical reports uploaded by local clinic
> 
> I have mailed by CO to check the status and per reply they are waiting for medical/health to be finalized in their visa processing system.
> 
> Whom should I contact now or just keep on waiting. Thank you all.


What is the status of your medical on your e-visa page? "Organize your health requirements" still there or disappear?


----------



## mithu93ku

Nisha S. said:


> I can see in your signature that you have Western Australia sponsorship just like me. You can download the state priority list here -
> 
> http://www.dtwd.wa.gov.au/redirect/...FileStorageItem-id-13088605&stream_asset=true
> 
> Keep me posted on you progress


Nisha S. , why are not you using signature to show the status?


----------



## mithu93ku

killerbee82 said:


> Yes Mithu I did the same did he come back to you if your meds were referred any time frame he gave?


For Meds referred CO wrote me it may takes 3-4 months.


----------



## mindfreak

mumbai said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Request you guys to please see the timelines for my 190 application below and advise what should I do:
> 21 May 13 - 190 invite
> 23 May 13 - Applied for Visa
> 03 June 13 - CO assigned and requested additional documents
> 23 June 13 - Additional Docs sent
> 03 July 13 - E Medical reports uploaded by local clinic
> 
> I have mailed by CO to check the status and per reply they are waiting for medical/health to be finalized in their visa processing system.
> 
> Whom should I contact now or just keep on waiting. Thank you all.


have a feeling your meds might be referred, and hence its taking a while for them to perhaps "finalize" them


----------



## mindfreak

Nisha S. said:


> I can see in your signature that you have Western Australia sponsorship just like me. You can download the state priority list here -
> 
> http://www.dtwd.wa.gov.au/redirect/...FileStorageItem-id-13088605&stream_asset=true
> 
> Keep me posted on you progress


Thanks Nisha, I looked it up! Sure, shall definitely keep you updated. I am calling the DIAC on monday morning. Good luck!


----------



## mithu93ku

mumbai said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Request you guys to please see the timelines for my 190 application below and advise what should I do:
> 21 May 13 - 190 invite
> 23 May 13 - Applied for Visa
> 03 June 13 - CO assigned and requested additional documents
> 23 June 13 - Additional Docs sent
> 03 July 13 - E Medical reports uploaded by local clinic
> 
> I have mailed by CO to check the status and per reply they are waiting for medical/health to be finalized in their visa processing system.
> 
> Whom should I contact now or just keep on waiting. Thank you all.


You could directly ask CO about it. In your email you can ask the medical status and visa status and even query about medicals referred to MOC or not.


----------



## mithu93ku

This is the 10k post of the thread "190 Visa applicants (Waiting for CO)"


----------



## mindfreak

mithu93ku said:


> This is the 10k post of the thread "190 Visa applicants (Waiting for CO)"


quite a historic feat mate! :yo:


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> quite a historic feat mate! :yo:


Ha ha ha. Actually passing time with co-mates here. So frustrating time after medicals referred! :deadhorse:


----------



## Nisha S.

mithu93ku said:


> Nisha S. , why are not you using signature to show the status?


I updated my signature now


----------



## mithu93ku

Nisha S. said:


> I updated my signature now


Your grant is round the corner if meds okay. CO may give you grant directly without contacting you. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## shyam

Hi,

I applied for AFP and within a few hours it got processed. I hope its normal and same for others too.
Anyone with the same experience.

Now waiting for the AFP certificate.


----------



## Kunalkush

Hi All,

I have submitted my Visa application on 17th of June but still waiting for the CO to be assigned. According to the skillselect website the average time for CO assignment is around 8 weeks. I am not sure if I should wait for some more time or should I call the immigration office. Any thoughts would be appreciated. 

Regards

Kunal


----------



## Vijay24

I hope all WA guys get their grants in this week of August and let's meet in WA soon


----------



## rs100

dejumotalks said:


> congrats rs100, please what number did you reach diac on. Thank you.


00611300364613


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> I hope all WA guys get their grants in this week of August and let's meet in WA soon


Yes, I suggest Vijay will be our president for re-union in Western Australia. Please suggest the place to meet.


----------



## Andy10

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi Friends,
> My consultant called me on 8th August saying you have received Grant but have not shared any mail..
> I was confused what to do… Spoke with couple friends and finally decided to have patience till Monday…
> Today while driving my phone vibrated… Checked.. it was a mail … *and By GODS Grace and Blessings We have received the GOLDEN MAIL..
> Thanks to GOD….*. and all of the forum members for posting regular updates and motivating each other…
> No CO contacted me or my consultant, It was a direct Grant. Approximately in one and a half month..
> Team 4, Adelaide
> 
> Vetasses: 16th Dec’12
> Positive Assessment: 11th April 2013
> ACT Applied: 4th May’13
> State sponsorship: 14th June’13
> VISA 190 Applied: 22nd June’13
> CO: Direct Grant - 8th August ‘13


Congratulations Puneet!:yo::happy:


----------



## terminator1

Kunalkush said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my Visa application on 17th of June but still waiting for the CO to be assigned. According to the skillselect website the average time for CO assignment is around 8 weeks. I am not sure if I should wait for some more time or should I call the immigration office. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Kunal


wait for 2 more weeks. right now the trend is that case is assigned to a team first and then it takes around 2 weeks for a CO allocation.


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> Yes, I suggest Vijay will be our president for re-union in Western Australia. Please suggest the place to meet.


Very sooooooon!


----------



## Andy10

Nisha S. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody who filed for visa in June last week got a CO/Grant yet?
> 
> I've figured that people who have their nominated occupation in state priority list 1 have started receiving CO. Even the one's who have filed for visa in July first week.
> 
> My nominated occupation is in State Priority list 2 (Human Resource Advisor), could this be the reason why I have not got a CO yet. It has been almost 7 weeks now.
> 
> May be DIAC considers applicants according to the state priority list and not in the order visa applications are received. Otherwise what could be the reason that some July applicants have got their CO/Grant whereas certain June applicants are still waiting for a CO?!!
> 
> Just a thought...


I somewhat do agree with you on this... if thats the case.. i think it would take a long time for us.. since now the occupation is not in the list anymore.. :sad:


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi Friends,
> My consultant called me on 8th August saying you have received Grant but have not shared any mail..
> I was confused what to do… Spoke with couple friends and finally decided to have patience till Monday…
> Today while driving my phone vibrated… Checked.. it was a mail … *and By GODS Grace and Blessings We have received the GOLDEN MAIL..
> Thanks to GOD….*. and all of the forum members for posting regular updates and motivating each other…
> No CO contacted me or my consultant, It was a direct Grant. Approximately in one and a half month..
> Team 4, Adelaide
> 
> Vetasses: 16th Dec’12
> Positive Assessment: 11th April 2013
> ACT Applied: 4th May’13
> State sponsorship: 14th June’13
> VISA 190 Applied: 22nd June’13
> CO: Direct Grant - 8th August ‘13


Congrats buddy. Good to hear this


----------



## shyam

Hi Friends,

Need help on my below query.
When I try to print the Medical referral letter I get the letter generated with my old passport but not the new one.

I had old passport that I used to travel to Australia before. But since I had to get my wife name in the passport I got it reissued. However, the old one is expired already.

Why my medical referral letter does not generate with new passport but with old passport?

Any idea? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy10

mithu93ku said:


> Yes, I suggest Vijay will be our president for re-union in Western Australia. Please suggest the place to meet.


I wonder why most of the people out here are for WA... ! :flock::typing: No one for ACT? :washing:


----------



## Andy10

shyam said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need help on my below query.
> When I try to print the Medical referral letter I get the letter generated with my old passport but not the new one.
> 
> I had old passport that I used to travel to Australia before. But since I had to get my wife name in the passport I got it reissued. However, the old one is expired already.
> 
> Why my medical referral letter does not generate with new passport but with old passport?
> 
> Any idea?
> Thanks in advance.


Since its computerised. Hope you submitted form 929. Only once CO is assigned would he update. Till then carry both your passports.


----------



## Andy10

:behindsofa:


----------



## MM1108

HI,

What experience one should apply in EOI?
Should it be total experience OR the experince ACS result letter mentioned?

In my case ACS reduced 4 years from my total experience.

Please reply
Thanks


----------



## shyam

Andy10 said:


> Since its computerised. Hope you submitted form 929. Only once CO is assigned would he update. Till then carry both your passports.


Thanks Andy for the reply.

And, sorry for the confusion. Actually I had my old and new passports issued before I applied for Visa. And I have filled only the new passport details in all the places of the forms except in a place 'Previous document used to travel to Australia'.

But, now the referral letter gets issued only with old passport number as the Original Passport/Identity documents.

That's very confusing to me.

However, my wife too got her new passport but it is after applying for the visa. I am yet to send form 929 to immigration. I would be carrying both the passports for her medicals and for mine too. 

But now not sure why the referral shows only the old passport in my case.


----------



## Kunalkush

Thank you for the reply. In the meantime I will get get my medicals done as well. I have already posted my PCC.


----------



## Kunalkush

The points will be calculated based on the number of years approved by ACS. Thus no point in showing more exp.


----------



## MM1108

Kunalkush said:


> The points will be calculated based on the number of years approved by ACS. Thus no point in showing more exp.



Is there any reference doc/website/link which states that only ACS approved number of experience can be claimed? 
Please help.

Thanks


----------



## Andy10

shyam said:


> Thanks Andy for the reply.
> 
> And, sorry for the confusion. Actually I had my old and new passports issued before I applied for Visa. And I have filled only the new passport details in all the places of the forms except in a place 'Previous document used to travel to Australia'.
> 
> But, now the referral letter gets issued only with old passport number as the Original Passport/Identity documents.
> 
> That's very confusing to me.
> 
> However, my wife too got her new passport but it is after applying for the visa. I am yet to send form 929 to immigration. I would be carrying both the passports for her medicals and for mine too.
> 
> But now not sure why the referral shows only the old passport in my case.


Yes, since till now all documents were done based on the old passport... so maybe the system took it... should not be a problem. Just take both your passports with you for the medicals. Fill form 929 to be on the safer side.


----------



## kapoorpuneet

*Hi*



killerbee82 said:


> What are your COs initials


My Co Initials are JH


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Thanks Everyone for your Wishes..


----------



## Nisha S.

Andy10 said:


> I somewhat do agree with you on this... if thats the case.. i think it would take a long time for us.. since now the occupation is not in the list anymore.. :sad:


It does not matter if your nominated occupation is not listed anymore. If it was on the state priority list when you lodged your visa, that is enough. If your job was not on the list you would have never got the invite. 

If your's was a state priority 1 or 2 occupation it will still be considered accordingly, even if it is taken off the list after you flied for a visa. So relax.


----------



## Ajithkumarm

Andy10 said:


> I wonder why most of the people out here are for WA... ! :flock::typing: No one for ACT? :washing:


Hey,me too!ACT nominated!
Stay in touch!


----------



## Andy10

Ajithkumarm said:


> Hey,me too!ACT nominated!
> Stay in touch!


great!!


----------



## mamunmaziz

MM1108 said:


> Is there any reference doc/website/link which states that only ACS approved number of experience can be claimed?
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks


When U fill up EOI, u will be asked to submit Assessment letter, DIAC will consider that letter for ur work experience.


----------



## adila

ivetka233 said:


> Got my GOLDEN EMAIL 5 minutes ago !!!! JJJJJJJJJJJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJJJJJJJJJJJJJ


Congratesssssssss ivetka............Best of luck


----------



## dejumotalks

rs100 said:


> 00611300364613


Thanks


----------



## joejohn

I am also July applicant. I have done my Indian PCC and medicals. I have yet to upload form 80, which I am planning to do in couple of days. Not sure what other documents CO may ask. Any July applicant already got CO allocated?


----------



## kittydoll

joejohn said:


> I am also July applicant. I have done my Indian PCC and medicals. I have yet to upload form 80, which I am planning to do in couple of days. Not sure what other documents CO may ask. Any July applicant already got CO allocated?


as far as i know, no one yet...

Joe, why dont u put up a signature so we can all see the progress of ur application?


----------



## andy2013

Hi,
My naati accreditation is effective from 8 July 2013, just before 190 lodge. I did not say yes for NAATI points but uploaded documents for it. I was informed it may create complexity if I claim NAATI point as I did not have this when I lodged EOI, state sponsor. Is it true? 

Points:
Age 30 points
Edu 15 points
Study onshore 5 points
Onshore exp 5 points
State 5 points
......................
Total 60 points


Naati 5 points which was not claimed but uploaded the docs.


----------



## joejohn

Kitty, just updated my signature with below

ACS(261313) applied/received Feb 5/ May 8 | IELTS Jun 7 | EOI Jun 8 | Invitation Jul 1 | PCC Jul 16 | Med test/upload(cleared) Jul 23/Aug 5

Thanks!


----------



## redyelloworange

Kunalkush said:


> I have submitted my Visa application on 17th of June but still waiting for the CO to be assigned. According to the skillselect website the average time for CO assignment is around 8 weeks. I am not sure if I should wait for some more time or should I call the immigration office. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


I think you should wait a bit before calling up. In my observation, most people who have been assigned a CO applied before June 10th. Moreover, it isn't necessary you'll hear from your CO right away even if you've been assigned one. I know waiting requires a lot of patience, but I think it is a better idea to wait a couple more weeks before deciding to call.


----------



## ojhaa

kittydoll said:


> looks like i'll have yet another hurdle with my indian pcc
> 
> my passport doesnt show spouse's name, where as on the form I filled I mentioned his name and my marital status as married... sigh...!!!
> 
> some people in this forum had the same problem. they had to get their passport re -issued and then apply for pcc.
> 
> that will take ages from melbourne..
> 
> send the passport for pcc on 15th july, they acnowledged on 22nd july. status changed to 'Your application is received and under assessment at the High Commission/Consulate General of India'. no status change since then on VFS
> 
> im starting to get really worried now



Hello Kitty

Dont lose heart there is always a way around regarding the requirement of passport being updated with spouses name prior to PCC even my wifes name wasn't shown because I had got it issued before I got married the officer at the PSK did point it out , I asked him if its a Issue he said not for the PCC but maybe some country/Visa combination may have a objection at port of entry but proceeded to process my application

Since the address on my passport and the PCC application was same I got the PCC the same day so what I am trying to say it is not very consistent, depends on the officer your file lands with and I think you might be able to talk through it

I also saw a thread on the forum that provides a work around not sure what it was but may be worthwhile to check


----------



## ojhaa

terminator1 said:


> wait for 2 more weeks. right now the trend is that case is assigned to a team first and then it takes around 2 weeks for a CO allocation.


Hey Terminator

Why does your signature show 13th Aug for meds ( Date in future) Is it when you are planning to do your meds or is it because you have done your meds and like me are waiting for them to be uploaded and giving the clinic some time


----------



## mithu93ku

andy2013 said:


> Hi,
> My naati accreditation is effective from 8 July 2013, just before 190 lodge. I did not say yes for NAATI points but uploaded documents for it. I was informed it may create complexity if I claim NAATI point as I did not have this when I lodged EOI, state sponsor. Is it true?
> 
> Points:
> Age 30 points
> Edu 15 points
> Study onshore 5 points
> Onshore exp 5 points
> State 5 points
> ......................
> Total 60 points
> 
> 
> Naati 5 points which was not claimed but uploaded the docs.


For ss applicant point 60 or point 80 is same. Nothing to worry about. opcorn:


----------



## indian01

Hi friends,

I got invite on 2nd July for 190, I m starting to apply now.

However I want to know few things so that I m well prepared for it -

1) When I click [Apply Visa] which all forms I will get?
2) Do I need to download those forms, fill those n take printout or just fill those and upload it back?
3) When will I get request for medicals and PCC, when I click link [Apply Visa] or after I have filled Form 80 etc and uploaded or mailed those and CO gets allocated then? Will Co send me the request to go for medicals and PCC?
4) I am an Indian national but I was working in US from 2005 till Nov 2011 and then I worked in India for 9 months only and then moved to HK. So for those 9 months I assume I don't need PCC from India, as its mentioned that we have to provide PCC for place where we have lived over 1 year only, please advise if anyone has been in same situation. Please note I have Indian PCC for my stay before 2009 in India. I only dont have PCC for these 9 months when I was there.
5) And last but not least, once I start filing my application via [Apply Visa] link how much time you think it takes to fill every thing, provide every document and submit the application. I m asking this because now I have only 19 days left to do so.

PLease help me with my questions. Thanks so much


----------



## kittydoll

ojhaa said:


> Hello Kitty
> 
> Dont lose heart there is always a way around regarding the requirement of passport being updated with spouses name prior to PCC even my wifes name wasn't shown because I had got it issued before I got married the officer at the PSK did point it out , I asked him if its a Issue he said not for the PCC but maybe some country/Visa combination may have a objection at port of entry but proceeded to process my application
> 
> Since the address on my passport and the PCC application was same I got the PCC the same day so what I am trying to say it is not very consistent, depends on the officer your file lands with and I think you might be able to talk through it
> 
> I also saw a thread on the forum that provides a work around not sure what it was but may be worthwhile to check


thanks ojhaa,

i'll just keep my fingers crossed n pray there won't be any problems..

i feel handicapped not having my passport with me  , esp considering im in a foreign country. i wish i receive my pcc and passport soon...



joejohn said:


> Kitty, just updated my signature with below
> 
> ACS(261313) applied/received Feb 5/ May 8 | IELTS Jun 7 | EOI Jun 8 | Invitation Jul 1 | PCC Jul 16 | Med test/upload(cleared) Jul 23/Aug 5
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Joe, thanks for updating ur sig.

looks like u havent lodged ur visa application as yet...

also r u onshore/offshore?


----------



## terminator1

ojhaa said:


> Hey Terminator
> 
> Why does your signature show 13th Aug for meds ( Date in future) Is it when you are planning to do your meds or is it because you have done your meds and like me are waiting for them to be uploaded and giving the clinic some time


its a blunder done by me. of late i have been working for 17-18 hours (doing two research in parallel  ) it's 6th Aug. i selected next week's tuesday (i.e. 13th by mistake). Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## ojhaa

terminator1 said:


> its a blunder done by me. of late i have been working for 17-18 hours (doing two research in parallel  ) it's 6th Aug. i selected next week's tuesday (i.e. 13th by mistake). Thanks for pointing out.


He He  BTW when did you submit your application ? Our time lines are close I did my meds the same week as well


----------



## SailOZ

andy2013 said:


> Hi,
> My naati accreditation is effective from 8 July 2013, just before 190 lodge. I did not say yes for NAATI points but uploaded documents for it. I was informed it may create complexity if I claim NAATI point as I did not have this when I lodged EOI, state sponsor. Is it true?
> 
> Points:
> Age 30 points
> Edu 15 points
> Study onshore 5 points
> Onshore exp 5 points
> State 5 points
> ......................
> Total 60 points
> 
> Naati 5 points which was not claimed but uploaded the docs.


relax. it shouldn't cause any complications as it knocks up your points. the only thing you could worry about is you claimed points that you may not justify. 

good luck with the application

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## indian01

Hi kittydoll,

I m also worried to do India PCC as I have read it takes 2 months to get PCC done from India and you have to send your passport too and I am in Hongkong, so worried so much about same. Although I think I dont need Indian PCC as since 2005 till now I have lived in India for continous 9 months only and I have Indian PCC till 2010 done already. So I m thinking for these 9 months Nov 2011 to aug 2012, may be I dont need Indian PCC.

How much time its been since you have requested your Indian PCC?


----------



## kittydoll

indian01 said:


> Hi kittydoll,
> 
> I m also worried to do India PCC as I have read it takes 2 months to get PCC done from India and you have to send your passport too and I am in Hongkong, so worried so much about same. Although I think I dont need Indian PCC as since 2005 till now I have lived in India for continous 9 months only and I have Indian PCC till 2010 done already. So I m thinking for these 9 months Nov 2011 to aug 2012, may be I dont need Indian PCC.
> 
> How much time its been since you have requested your Indian PCC?


i sent my passport n application form off on 15 july. vfs acknowledged on 22nd july.

no news after that. but as the website says it might take 6 weeks....i think i just have to patient n wait...


----------



## terminator1

ojhaa said:


> He He  BTW when did you submit your application ? Our time lines are close I did my meds the same week as well


after you.. 23rd


----------



## indian01

kittydoll said:


> i sent my passport n application form off on 15 july. vfs acknowledged on 22nd july.
> 
> no news after that. but as the website says it might take 6 weeks....i think i just have to patient n wait...


No need to worry they give it in 2 months for sure, as we got it done for my husband while we were in US. My worry is that we r in HK and you never know about job and also I think CO gives 1 months to provide required documents. 

Do you think we will need Indian PCC for 9 months of our stay? Should we get Indian PCC done for 9 months or live it?

BTW I sent invite to you on gtalk, and also sent you my email id you may add me in gmail, if havent got my invite its your gmail id that you shared right?


----------



## shyam

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for AFP and within a few hours it got processed. I hope its normal and same for others too.
> Anyone with the same experience.
> 
> Now waiting for the AFP certificate.


Hey..

Any thoughts/suggestions on this?


----------



## manan_1986

Andy10 said:


> great!!


I am also nominated by ACT...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

shyam said:


> Thanks Andy for the reply.
> 
> And, sorry for the confusion. Actually I had my old and new passports issued before I applied for Visa. And I have filled only the new passport details in all the places of the forms except in a place 'Previous document used to travel to Australia'.
> 
> But, now the referral letter gets issued only with old passport number as the Original Passport/Identity documents.
> 
> That's very confusing to me.
> 
> However, my wife too got her new passport but it is after applying for the visa. I am yet to send form 929 to immigration. I would be carrying both the passports for her medicals and for mine too.
> 
> But now not sure why the referral shows only the old passport in my case.


Hi shyam,

I faced EXACTLY similar situation to yours..I had old passport while i lodged my eVisa. Then, my NEW passport arrived. However, my referral letter contained OLD passport details. I went to the medical center with new passport and informed them about it. HOwever, they didnt notice that..My information sheet in the eVisa now still contains OLD passport details. However, there is nothing to worry about. It is just to check your identity. If you have already submitted Form 929 and New passport scan in the eVisa, your CO will understand it. Good luck with medicals


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Nisha S. said:


> It does not matter if your nominated occupation is not listed anymore. If it was on the state priority list when you lodged your visa, that is enough. If your job was not on the list you would have never got the invite.
> 
> If your's was a state priority 1 or 2 occupation it will still be considered accordingly, even if it is taken off the list after you flied for a visa. So relax.


I am in State Priority List 2..i filed for visa one week after you did..no news from CO yet..didnt bother to call..uploaded Form 80 last week..

Finally uploading my German PCC after a loonnnng wait of more than 1 and a half month, getting it translated tomorrow..hoping to hear something next week:bounce:


----------



## shyam

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi shyam,
> 
> I faced EXACTLY similar situation to yours..I had old passport while i lodged my eVisa. Then, my NEW passport arrived. However, my referral letter contained OLD passport details. I went to the medical center with new passport and informed them about it. HOwever, they didnt notice that..My information sheet in the eVisa now still contains OLD passport details. However, there is nothing to worry about. It is just to check your identity. If you have already submitted Form 929 and New passport scan in the eVisa, your CO will understand it. Good luck with medicals


Thanks Very Much Rocky.
I will take both the Passports for Medicals.

Moreover, I had my New passport too when I applied for my Visa. I mentioned my new passport details everywhere but in the columns "Previous documents used to travel to Australia" I mentioned old passport.

Thanks for the reply. I believe, it should not be a problem even we get the medicals with old or new.
Both the passports represent same identity.


----------



## divyap

For the past few days, wtevr doc I upload is shown as "required" instead of "received"...

Can anyone confirm iff it's the same for you too? 

Thanks


----------



## NVsha

HI All

On 9th August Co had ask for Job responsibility letter ( JD)
Proof of english & Birth cert for spouse .All of them might be uploaded by my agent on the same day .
can any body suggest that does CO will ask for some more dox or ????


----------



## Colombo

ojhaa said:


> He He  BTW when did you submit your application ? Our time lines are close I did my meds the same week as well


Dear Ojhaa

When did u do your ACS.
Is it under old or new procedure.
I have done my ACS on Jan 2013.
I am using that old validation for the application process.
Will it be a issue as I am using the older method of ACS.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## NVsha

How long do i need to wait after submission of documents requested by Co , or do i expect some more requirements from him ???Any suggestion's ??


----------



## Ausaspirant2013

Hi,

I am been a follower of this forum from quite a few weeks. Thanks all for your informative and quite valuable posts.

A query from me is, I am going for medicals coming week for me, wife and kid.
My wife had a C-section operation earlier for our first baby delivery.

Should we mention anywhere on the Medical form?
What is the option should be checked for the below

*Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?*


----------



## Andy10

manan_1986 said:


> I am also nominated by ACT...


Wonderful.. so we have an ACT clan too! :tea:


----------



## Andy10

divyap said:


> For the past few days, wtevr doc I upload is shown as "required" instead of "received"...
> 
> Can anyone confirm iff it's the same for you too?
> 
> Thanks


Same here.. even I m getting the 'required' status. Should change on Monday i presume.


----------



## kittydoll

ojhaa said:


> He He  BTW when did you submit your application ? Our time lines are close I did my meds the same week as well


me too ...me too... 

im right before u guys


----------



## kittydoll

Colombo said:


> Dear Ojhaa
> 
> When did u do your ACS.
> Is it under old or new procedure.
> I have done my ACS on Jan 2013.
> I am using that old validation for the application process.
> Will it be a issue as I am using the older method of ACS.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


i had no clue ACS procedures changed...

when? and what kind of change?

Do share if you know, Colombo..


----------



## Andy10

Ausaspirant2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am been a follower of this forum from quite a few weeks. Thanks all for your informative and quite valuable posts.
> 
> A query from me is, I am going for medicals coming week for me, wife and kid.
> My wife had a C-section operation earlier for our first baby delivery.
> 
> Should we mention anywhere on the Medical form?
> What is the option should be checked for the below
> 
> *Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?*


I don't think that baby delivery is considered in this.. as anyone having a baby would have to be hospitalised.


----------



## kittydoll

Colombo said:


> Dear Ojhaa
> 
> When did u do your ACS.
> Is it under old or new procedure.
> I have done my ACS on Jan 2013.
> I am using that old validation for the application process.
> Will it be a issue as I am using the older method of ACS.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX



Heya Sir Colombo ... nice to meet ya
r u onshore at the moment?


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> Dear Ojhaa
> 
> When did u do your ACS.
> Is it under old or new procedure.
> I have done my ACS on Jan 2013.
> I am using that old validation for the application process.
> Will it be a issue as I am using the older method of ACS.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


colombo bro: take a chill pill


----------



## Colombo

kittydoll said:


> Heya Sir Colombo ... nice to meet ya
> r u onshore at the moment?


How do you do Kitty,

Me still @ Colombo-Sri Lanka.

Thing is ACS has re-structured the way of accessing our work experience.
@ the moment I am unable to find that link for the site which is contain the official info. But once you navigate through some of these threads you will get to know it in handful.

As far as my knowledge we have received full benefit of calculating the work experience as we have applied it in earlier this year.
Having said that i am not telling people who applied after April 2013 effected with this. But there is a possibility of neglecting a few ears of work. 

I just need to clear this up.
Do we have to re-do ACS or can we use it until the official validity period expired. 

Fire up with all of your ideas

Cheers

XXX


----------



## mindfreak

neetikavikas said:


> HI All
> 
> On 9th August Co had ask for Job responsibility letter ( JD)
> Proof of english & Birth cert for spouse .All of them might be uploaded by my agent on the same day .
> can any body suggest that does CO will ask for some more dox or ????


if you've submitted all the docs to your CO, simply sit back and wait for your grant!


----------



## joejohn

kittydoll said:


> Hey Joe, thanks for updating ur sig.
> 
> looks like u havent lodged ur visa application as yet...
> 
> also r u onshore/offshore?


Oops! I forgot the put that... it is on Jul 6th. Update my sig.

I am offshore, I have voted your poll :smile:


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> How do you do Kitty,
> 
> Me still @ Colombo-Sri Lanka.
> 
> Thing is ACS has re-structured the way of accessing our work experience.
> @ the moment I am unable to find that link for the site which is contain the official info. But once you navigate through some of these threads you will get to know it in handful.
> 
> As far as my knowledge we have received full benefit of calculating the work experience as we have applied it in earlier this year.
> Having said that i am not telling people who applied after April 2013 effected with this. But there is a possibility of neglecting a few ears of work.
> 
> I just need to clear this up.
> Do we have to re-do ACS or can we use it until the official validity period expired.
> 
> Fire up with all of your ideas
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


colombo: many people were assessed on the basis of old acs after the rules changed. please don't be worried about it, neither create a buzz about it. doing so may trigger people to send mails to daic or acs after which these guys may ask us for a re-assessment


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> How do you do Kitty,
> 
> Me still @ Colombo-Sri Lanka.
> 
> Thing is ACS has re-structured the way of accessing our work experience.
> @ the moment I am unable to find that link for the site which is contain the official info. But once you navigate through some of these threads you will get to know it in handful.
> 
> As far as my knowledge we have received full benefit of calculating the work experience as we have applied it in earlier this year.
> Having said that i am not telling people who applied after April 2013 effected with this. But there is a possibility of neglecting a few ears of work.
> 
> I just need to clear this up.
> Do we have to re-do ACS or can we use it until the official validity period expired.
> 
> Fire up with all of your ideas
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


or if you are so worried, better do a re-assessment and inform co about it. lets see what happens next.. ROFL


----------



## kittydoll

Colombo said:


> How do you do Kitty,
> 
> Me still @ Colombo-Sri Lanka.
> 
> Thing is ACS has re-structured the way of accessing our work experience.
> @ the moment I am unable to find that link for the site which is contain the official info. But once you navigate through some of these threads you will get to know it in handful.
> 
> As far as my knowledge we have received full benefit of calculating the work experience as we have applied it in earlier this year.
> Having said that i am not telling people who applied after April 2013 effected with this. But there is a possibility of neglecting a few ears of work.
> 
> I just need to clear this up.
> Do we have to re-do ACS or can we use it until the official validity period expired.
> 
> Fire up with all of your ideas
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


oh wow...

komade?... 

k im a fresh grad. no work exp...thats y i think i must have ignored the changes abt work exp coz it doesnt apply to me.


----------



## srinu_srn

I have done my medical examinations on 8th Aug. I had also same doubt at that time and we asked the doctor at the time of medical checkup. For that particular question we have selected 'yes' and doctor mentioned at description section that 'LSCS'. Doctor informed that we had cesarean at the time of baby delivery hence mentioned as 'LSCS'.


----------



## kittydoll

joejohn said:


> Oops! I forgot the put that... it is on Jul 6th. Update my sig.
> 
> I am offshore, I have voted your poll :smile:


hehe  All good mate !


----------



## Ishot557

I agree with terminator1, lets not give ideas to DIAC for reassessment.They will come up with something for sure and that too unannounced. DIAC already is screwing everyone who has appeared dis year either by puttin a monthly CAP
on each OC, raising visa fee, deducting work ex, stopping 190 for certain OC that too in just 2 months.
Every round comes vid bag full of surprises!!
In my view, DIAC should add a disclaimer after every such announcement-
"DIAC is trying to make your journey as eventful as possible, please stay on the line, we will screw you shortly"

Regards,
60 pt someone

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## kittydoll

Ishot557 said:


> I agree with terminator1, lets not give ideas to DIAC for reassessment.They will come up with something for sure and that too unannounced. DIAC already is screwing everyone who has appeared dis year either by puttin a monthly CAP
> on each OC, raising visa fee, deducting work ex, stopping 190 for certain OC that too in just 2 months.
> Every round comes vid bag full of surprises!!
> In my view, DIAC should add a disclaimer after every such announcement-
> "DIAC is trying to make your journey as eventful as possible, please stay on the line, we will screw you shortly"
> 
> Regards,
> 60 pt someone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


haha .. 'screw u shortly' good one 

yea i dont think they expected so many ppl to apply wen they announced skillselect  ...now just trying to tighten it


----------



## sandhuaman

hello everybody,

by which mean CO verify employment documents?


----------



## rahulmenda

Hello All,

Can you people tell me when can i except my grant 

08 May 13 - 190 invite - 21 May 13 - Applied for Visa - 03 June 13 - CO assigned and requested additional documents - 19 June 13 - Medicals test - 21 June 13 - Additional Docs sent - 28 July 13 - Medical submitted to DAIC - 29 July 13 - verification call from embassy - 31 July 13 - my medical link disappeared and below statement appeared 

_No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship._

Can anybody tell me that when can I except grant. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku

rahulmenda said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can you people tell me when can i except my grant
> 
> 08 May 13 - 190 invite - 21 May 13 - Applied for Visa - 03 June 13 - CO assigned and requested additional documents - 19 June 13 - Medicals test - 21 June 13 - Additional Docs sent - 28 July 13 - Medical submitted to DAIC - 29 July 13 - verification call from embassy - 31 July 13 - my medical link disappeared and below statement appeared
> 
> _No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship._
> 
> Can anybody tell me that when can I except grant. Thank you in advance.


Will Tomorrow morning be too late for you? Hope you will see new sun in your sky tomorrow morning. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulmenda

mithu93ku said:


> Will Tomorrow morning be too late for you? Hope you will see new sun in your sky tomorrow morning. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


hahahah thank you hope so will happen yaar


----------



## killerbee82

kapoorpuneet said:


> My Co Initials are JH


I have the same CO hoping for a speedy grant


----------



## DineshK

Hi All, I am new to this forum. Please see my timeline below. Guide me how to put it in signature.



ANZSCO 225411 Applied Vetassess 6th Feb 2013/Received Positive Skill Assessment 9th May 2013/IELTS 16th May L7.5 R7.5 W 6.5 S 7.5/Submitted EOI 29th May/Applied SS South Australia 3rd July/Received SS and Invitation to Apply 8th July/Lodged 190 9th July/CO???/Visa????


----------



## killerbee82

divyap said:


> For the past few days, wtevr doc I upload is shown as "required" instead of "received"...
> 
> Can anyone confirm iff it's the same for you too?
> 
> Thanks


Because they are off for the. Weekend
Someone had to physically change that status it will happen on Monday


----------



## killerbee82

rahulmenda said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can you people tell me when can i except my grant
> 
> 08 May 13 - 190 invite - 21 May 13 - Applied for Visa - 03 June 13 - CO assigned and requested additional documents - 19 June 13 - Medicals test - 21 June 13 - Additional Docs sent - 28 July 13 - Medical submitted to DAIC - 29 July 13 - verification call from embassy - 31 July 13 - my medical link disappeared and below statement appeared
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> Can anybody tell me that when can I except grant. Thank you in advance.


Monday!!!!!! Or that week you are all set good luck


----------



## balajism

indian01 said:


> No need to worry they give it in 2 months for sure, as we got it done for my husband while we were in US. My worry is that we r in HK and you never know about job and also I think CO gives 1 months to provide required documents.
> 
> Do you think we will need Indian PCC for 9 months of our stay? Should we get Indian PCC done for 9 months or live it?
> 
> BTW I sent invite to you on gtalk, and also sent you my email id you may add me in gmail, if havent got my invite its your gmail id that you shared right?


Hey indian01,

The Indian PCC is not given for a particular period and it's valid for one year from the date of issue (for Aus visa purposes). You can use the old PCC if it's still valid. But if it's more than one year old, you'll have to get a new one again.



kittydoll said:


> hehe  All good mate !


Also, before I forget lol, I lodged my 189 on 23rd July so some way behind all you ppl. Getting the meds done this week. Fingers crossed everything is fine.

Go us! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## killerbee82

DineshK said:


> Hi All, I am new to this forum. Please see my timeline below. Guide me how to put it in signature.
> 
> ANZSCO 225411 Applied Vetassess 6th Feb 2013/Received Positive Skill Assessment 9th May 2013/IELTS 16th May L7.5 R7.5 W 6.5 S 7.5/Submitted EOI 29th May/Applied SS South Australia 3rd July/Received SS and Invitation to Apply 8th July/Lodged 190 9th July/CO???/Visa????


Please put your signature in the signature field in the user CP (control panel) by clicking your username that appears on the mid right of your screen and then to CP on the left and then edit signature


----------



## Colombo

Dear Kitty,Terminator,

I think we have come to our final month.
withing next three to four weeks we ll be assigned to a CO.

Fingers crossed....

XXX


----------



## kittydoll

Anyone who has applied before me here? i.e before july 11th


----------



## indian01

indian01 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got invite on 2nd July for 190, I m starting to apply now.
> 
> However I want to know few things so that I m well prepared for it -
> 
> 1) When I click [Apply Visa] which all forms I will get?
> 2) Do I need to download those forms, fill those n take printout or just fill those and upload it back?
> 3) When will I get request for medicals and PCC, when I click link [Apply Visa] or after I have filled Form 80 etc and uploaded or mailed those and CO gets allocated then? Will Co send me the request to go for medicals and PCC?
> 4) I am an Indian national but I was working in US from 2005 till Nov 2011 and then I worked in India for 9 months only and then moved to HK. So for those 9 months I assume I don't need PCC from India, as its mentioned that we have to provide PCC for place where we have lived over 1 year only, please advise if anyone has been in same situation. Please note I have Indian PCC for my stay before 2009 in India. I only dont have PCC for these 9 months when I was there.
> 5) And last but not least, once I start filing my application via [Apply Visa] link how much time you think it takes to fill every thing, provide every document and submit the application. I m asking this because now I have only 19 days left to do so.
> 
> PLease help me with my questions. Thanks so much


Hi all,

I got detailed response from joejohn on my above post, hence I thought to share with forum members so any one seeking same answers may get benefited by these responses. Thanks joejohn again.

Hi,

1) Below are the docs that you need to upload after you click apply

Evidence of Birth or Age
Evidence of Character
Language Ability
Evidence of Australian Qualifications
Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
Evidence of Skills Assessment
Travel Document
Evidence of Work Experience - Australian
Evidence of Work Experience - Overseas
Evidence of Health

2) You need to upload the documents for the evidence in each category. Only form that you need to fill is - form 80, unless asked by your CO

3) For PCC you need not wait, you are apply for that right-away. After applying for Visa, you will find a link to "Organize your health..." which will give a referral letter for the medicals. This you need to print and take to the medical center(after taking an appointment).
You are start filling form 80 and attach it against character evidence after applying for visa.
You need not wait for CO for any documents to upload. If there is any doc missing, CO will ask for it.

4) You need not produce PCC for each period. PCC is to check any records against you in that country, irrespective of how many times you have stayed there. PCC is valid only for 1 year. So if your PCC is older than a year, you may need to take it again.
PCC is not required for the stay less than 12 months, cumulative.

5) Filling visa application is easy, shouldn't take more than few hours. However, uploading docs may take time based on the availability. If you have all that ready, can be done on same day.
Once you apply for visa, mostly you will get 1-2 months to upload docs. This is because the CO allocation takes around 5-8 weeks. Once the CO is allocated, you will be requested for any missing docs. This will again give you more time for the docs. So do not worry about time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Harish2013

sandhuaman said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> by which mean CO verify employment documents?


calling to your employer


----------



## balajism

kittydoll said:


> Anyone who has applied before me here? i.e before july 11th


Not sure here, but there's quite a few ppl on the other 189 thread.
But I'm sure you're at the head of the queue cos you're onshore! What visa are you on at the moment?


----------



## Harish2013

divyap said:


> For the past few days, wtevr doc I upload is shown as "required" instead of "received"...
> 
> Can anyone confirm iff it's the same for you too?
> 
> Thanks


same frm my side


----------



## pandakou

Anybody applied in the month of July, is assigned CO?


----------



## kittydoll

balajism said:


> Not sure here, but there's quite a few ppl on the other 189 thread.
> But I'm sure you're at the head of the queue cos you're onshore! What visa are you on at the moment?



On bridging visa to 485 graduate temp visa, after student visa expired


----------



## balajism

kittydoll said:


> On bridging visa to 485 graduate temp visa, after student visa expired


Fair enough! Good luck to all of us.. All this waiting around's such a drag lol. It's a good thing we have these forums to save us from insanity!


----------



## whizzard

Hello mates - 

What does the status "INCOMPLETE" mean against a test in the medical reference letter which I get on clicking Organize your medicals.

I got my medicals done on 3rd Aug, in which all except one of the tests is showing as incomplete while all others are completed.

Also, my wife's organize your medicals link has vanished from yesterday and for my kid it's being mentioned that this person does not require any tests. Is this normal?

Thx. 
whizzard


----------



## Ssenthil

Hi,

I got my invitation to apply for 190 Visa.
Now that i've to make the payment of AUD 5355/-.

How do i make the payment?
I'm having axis bank debit card and HDFC bank debit cards with me.
HDFC credit card is on my way, and i'll be getting it in a couple of days.

Can I make my payment using Axis Bank debit card?
Or should i wait for my credit card to arrive, and make the amount thru credit card?

because there are credit limits for credit cards.
Is there any such things for debit cards?

I'm having sufficient funds in my account.

Please advise, even if any other options.


Thanks and Regards,
ssenthil


----------



## kittydoll

balajism said:


> Fair enough! Good luck to all of us.. All this waiting around's such a drag lol. It's a good thing we have these forums to save us from insanity!


well said about the 'insanity'....I can't agree more with you on that...

I would have gone mad, without this forum..would have been so blind..:wacko:

Knowing that there are others out there, going through the same thing as I am, is such a relief



balajism said:


> Fair enough! Good luck to all of us.. All this waiting around's such a drag lol. It's a good thing we have these forums to save us from insanity!


btw i keep reading ur id as

bala + jism   hehe 

instead of

balaji + sm


----------



## whizzard

Ssenthil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invitation to apply for 190 Visa.
> Now that i've to make the payment of AUD 5355/-.
> 
> How do i make the payment?
> I'm having axis bank debit card and HDFC bank debit cards with me.
> HDFC credit card is on my way, and i'll be getting it in a couple of days.
> 
> Can I make my payment using Axis Bank debit card?
> Or should i wait for my credit card to arrive, and make the amount thru credit card?
> 
> because there are credit limits for credit cards.
> Is there any such things for debit cards?
> 
> I'm having sufficient funds in my account.
> 
> Please advise, even if any other options.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> ssenthil


I believe you could use a debit card as a credit card although not very sure in this case. However credit card is going to cost you big time hence my advice is to buy a forex card from any mnc bank and make the payment using that. Moreover if u have someone in oz who could pay for u in dollars and u can repay him by transferring funds to his indian account could save both parties of any overhead charges.


----------



## balajism

kittydoll said:


> btw i keep reading ur id as
> 
> bala + jism   hehe
> 
> instead of
> 
> balaji + sm


Haha finally someone gets that!  

Similar thing with your id, ppl keep saying 'hello kitty' and all I can picture is that Japanese doll lol


----------



## divyap

Ssenthil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invitation to apply for 190 Visa.
> Now that i've to make the payment of AUD 5355/-.
> 
> How do i make the payment?
> I'm having axis bank debit card and HDFC bank debit cards with me.
> HDFC credit card is on my way, and i'll be getting it in a couple of days.
> 
> Can I make my payment using Axis Bank debit card?
> Or should i wait for my credit card to arrive, and make the amount thru credit card?
> 
> because there are credit limits for credit cards.
> Is there any such things for debit cards?
> 
> I'm having sufficient funds in my account.
> 
> Please advise, even if any other options.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> ssenthil


No u cannot pay using debit card.. 

And as far as credit card is concerned, your limit must be something like 3 laks rupees to enable you to make payment. 

By the way, are you in India or some other country? Im on my mobile, hence cannot see your signature if you have any..


----------



## kittydoll

balajism said:


> Haha finally someone gets that!
> 
> Similar thing with your id, ppl keep saying 'hello kitty' and all I can picture is that Japanese doll lol




:hand::hand:no no japenese doll...just an indian doll.. 

joejohn has applied before me. july 6th.. yay!!

JoeJohn (July 06) < Kitty (July 11) < Colombo (July 15) < Ojhaa (July 18) < Terminator (July 23) 

update this list if u need to, guys...


----------



## DrLatib

divyap said:


> No u cannot pay using debit card..
> 
> And as far as credit card is concerned, your limit must be something like 3 laks rupees to enable you to make payment.
> 
> By the way, are you in India or some other country? Im on my mobile, hence cannot see your signature if you have any..


Actually, you can pay with your debit card if it is a VISA or MASTERCARD debit card, you will know if you are also able to do online purchasing with the same card and normally they are also embossed instead of flat numbers on the card, in some countries they call it a cheque card, you should check this with your bank


----------



## divyap

DrLatib said:


> Actually, you can pay with your debit card if it is a VISA or MASTERCARD debit card, you will know if you are also able to do online purchasing with the same card and normally they are also embossed instead of flat numbers on the card, in some countries they call it a cheque card, you should check this with your bank


No, with axis and Hdfc debit cards, you cannot make this Payment.. 
I had them both(one was visa n d other MasterCard) and you can even check with the customer care before deciding.. 
Im sure. I suggest look for alternative without wasting time...


----------



## Ssenthil

divyap said:


> No u cannot pay using debit card..
> 
> And as far as credit card is concerned, your limit must be something like 3 laks rupees to enable you to make payment.
> 
> By the way, are you in India or some other country? Im on my mobile, hence cannot see your signature if you have any..


Shall i increase the credit limit to 4 lakhs temporarily?
is it possible?

I'm in india, bangalore.
I'm online right now.

Thanks


----------



## Nisha S.

neetikavikas said:


> HI All
> 
> On 9th August Co had ask for Job responsibility letter ( JD)
> Proof of english & Birth cert for spouse .All of them might be uploaded by my agent on the same day .
> can any body suggest that does CO will ask for some more dox or ????


Neetikavikas can you share the nominated occupation of the primary applicant or its anzsco code?

Many thanks!


----------



## Ssenthil

DrLatib said:


> Actually, you can pay with your debit card if it is a VISA or MASTERCARD debit card, you will know if you are also able to do online purchasing with the same card and normally they are also embossed instead of flat numbers on the card, in some countries they call it a cheque card, you should check this with your bank


I've contacted the bank and they said, the max trasaction limit per day is 1.25 lakhs
Also i've been told that we shall increase this limit by making a request to the respective bank.
The incresase in the limit can be in days says 2 or 3

I'm planning to contact my concerned bank for this.


----------



## ojhaa

Colombo said:


> Dear Ojhaa
> 
> When did u do your ACS.
> Is it under old or new procedure.
> I have done my ACS on Jan 2013.
> I am using that old validation for the application process.
> Will it be a issue as I am using the older method of ACS.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX



Well I got my ACS assessment in Mar 13 I believe it was before I heard of this change thing , I am actually unable to figure out the change ACS is making what are they deducting ? Is IT they deduct some specific time frame of your total Exp Just want to understand generally what they are doing


----------



## ojhaa

kittydoll said:


> me too ...me too...
> 
> im right before u guys



Kitty (July 11) < Colombo (July 15) < Ojhaa(July 18) < Terminator (July 23)

Quite a "Q " Hold tight guys


----------



## kittydoll

ojhaa said:


> Kitty (July 11) < Colombo (July 15) < Ojhaa(July 18) < Terminator (July 23)
> 
> Quite a "Q " Hold tight guys



JoeJohn (July 06) < Kitty (July 11) < Colombo (July 15) < Ojhaa (July 18) < Terminator (July 23) :roll:


----------



## kittydoll

lol most of the people who were very active in this thread got their grants..i think...


----------



## ojhaa

kittydoll said:


> lol most of the people who were very active in this thread got their grants..i think...


Well the list above is the next who need to be active


----------



## Colombo

kittydoll said:


> JoeJohn (July 06) < Kitty (July 11) < Colombo (July 15) < Ojhaa (July 18) < Terminator (July 23) :roll:


Dear All,

This is the exact thing I wanted to build. 
We can share our knowledge and look after each other's back.

Both while we are in offshore and once moved in to onshore.
Keep up the good work guys

Keep In Touch

XXX


----------



## kittydoll

jogiyogi said:


> Congrats rs100, may I know your CO initials from T2.


hey jogiyogi, y is it taking sooo long for u?

do u think ur file is going though ASIO checks?


----------



## ojhaa

joejohn said:


> Oops! I forgot the put that... it is on Jul 6th. Update my sig.
> 
> I am offshore, I have voted your poll :smile:


Hi JoeJohn , Was just looking at our signature timeline you have mentioned meds cleared may I ask how you have confirmed that meds have been cleared , have been trying to figure out how that can be done before CO allocation



kittydoll said:


> :hand::hand:no no japenese doll...just an indian doll..


Indian Doll  Nice Thought


----------



## kittydoll

ojhaa said:


> Well the list above is the next who need to be active


hehehe...yea...our turn now !!! :horn::clap2::xmasunwrap:


----------



## kittydoll

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is the exact thing I wanted to build.
> We can share our knowledge and look after each other's back.
> 
> Both while we are in offshore and once moved in to onshore.
> Keep up the good work guys
> 
> Keep In Touch
> 
> XXX


appreciate ur involvement in this thread too
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/169513-july-2013-189-190-visa-applicants.html
which was created for exactly the same purpose...
just say anything u want on the thread...its only the 6-7 of us tehheeheee


----------



## joejohn

ojhaa said:


> Hi JoeJohn , Was just looking at our signature timeline you have mentioned meds cleared may I ask how you have confirmed that meds have been cleared , have been trying to figure out how that can be done before CO allocation


I figured that the meds are cleared when the "Organize health..." link disappeared and "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." message appeared in my visa application.

Many people in this forum confirmed that this message appears when the meds are cleared.

What is your med status?


----------



## venkatravinder

I am also July applicant. I have done my Indian PCC and medicals. I have uploaded form 80, which Not sure what other documents CO may ask. Any July 189 applicant already got CO allocated?as we all know it takes atleast 8 weeks for CO ,i was just wondering if anyone here were lucky to get the CO before 8weeks


----------



## kittydoll

joejohn said:


> I figured that the meds are cleared when the "Organize health..." link disappeared and "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." message appeared in my visa application.
> 
> Many people in this forum confirmed that this message appears when the meds are cleared.
> 
> What is your med status?



yea, i think so to...

my partner's 'organise your health' thingo has disappeared..and he used his HAP ID and went to emdecial center....much faster, cleared ina day's time

my link is still sitting there...coz i didnt go to a center with emedical. what a blunder ! sighh... anyway...the receptionist just ingored my HAP ID and said'we are still not electronic...'..

i received my sealed envelope in 5 days after medicals. im guessing they have electronically uploaded the results. I'm holding on to the sealed envelope to send it if CO asks, just in case there's a glitch in the system n CO cannot access the results...

moral of the story....u can tell ur medicals are cleared if u used emdeicals, coz that link disappears. if u were stupid like me n used a snail medical system, then u wont have a clue, coz the link is gonna sit right there and stare at your face !!! urrgghhhh !!!


----------



## joejohn

venkatravinder said:


> I am also July applicant. I have done my Indian PCC and medicals. I have uploaded form 80, which Not sure what other documents CO may ask. Any July 189 applicant already got CO allocated?as we all know it takes atleast 8 weeks for CO ,i was just wondering if anyone here were lucky to get the CO before 8weeks


Great! That makes the list as below - 

venkatravinder (July 02) < JoeJohn (July 06) < Kitty (July 11) < Colombo (July 15) < Ojhaa (July 18) < Terminator (July 23)


----------



## kittydoll

venkatravinder said:


> I am also July applicant. I have done my Indian PCC and medicals. I have uploaded form 80, which Not sure what other documents CO may ask. Any July 189 applicant already got CO allocated?as we all know it takes atleast 8 weeks for CO ,i was just wondering if anyone here were lucky to get the CO before 8weeks


Until now, no one frm july has a CO...

If anyone, it will be u, coz ur first in line...

list updated...

*Venkat (July 02) < JoeJohn (July 06) < Kitty (July 11) < Colombo (July 15) < Ojhaa (July 18) < Terminator (July 23)*


----------



## melbourne2012

venkatravinder said:


> I am also July applicant. I have done my Indian PCC and medicals. I have uploaded form 80, which Not sure what other documents CO may ask. Any July 189 applicant already got CO allocated?as we all know it takes atleast 8 weeks for CO ,i was just wondering if anyone here were lucky to get the CO before 8weeks


Where did you get "8 weeks" info from? I applied on 22/7 offshore and is also on the same boat as you guys!


----------



## venkatravinder

kittydoll said:


> Until now, no one frm july has a CO...
> 
> If anyone, it will be u, coz ur first in line...
> 
> list updated...
> 
> Venkat (July 02) < JoeJohn (July 06) < Kitty (July 11) < Colombo (July 15) < Ojhaa (July 18) < Terminator (July 23)


Yeah but it all depends on luck and i lack it a lot.
So it would be atleast sept 1st before we get CO's allocated and i am desperately waiting for the month to turn 9


----------



## kittydoll

venkatravinder said:


> Yeah but it all depends on luck and i lack it a lot.
> So it would be atleast sept 1st before we get CO's allocated and i am desperately waiting for the month to turn 9


r u offshore venkat?


----------



## venkatravinder

melbourne2012 said:


> Where did you get "8 weeks" info from? I applied on 22/7 offshore and is also on the same boat as you guys!


Its in the CO allocation table in immi.gov.au site...
For 190 its atleast 5 weeks and for 189 its atleast 8 weeks



kittydoll said:


> r u offshore venkat?


Yeah offshore


----------



## kittydoll

melbourne2012 said:


> Where did you get "8 weeks" info from? I applied on 22/7 offshore and is also on the same boat as you guys!


190 gets allocated to a CO in 5 weeks
189 gets allocated to a CO in 8 weeks

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

more info at this page

*Venkat (July 02) < JoeJohn (July 06) < Kitty (July 11) < Colombo (July 15) < Ojhaa (July 18) < Melb2012 (July 22) < Terminator (July 23)*



venkatravinder said:


> Yeah offshore


cool


----------



## ojhaa

kittydoll said:


> yea, i think so to...
> 
> my partner's 'organise your health' thingo has disappeared..and he used his HAP ID and went to emdecial center....much faster, cleared ina day's time
> 
> my link is still sitting there...coz i didnt go to a center with emedical. what a blunder ! sighh... anyway...the receptionist just ingored my HAP ID and said'we are still not electronic...'..
> 
> i received my sealed envelope in 5 days after medicals. im guessing they have electronically uploaded the results. I'm holding on to the sealed envelope to send it if CO asks, just in case there's a glitch in the system n CO cannot access the results...
> 
> moral of the story....u can tell ur medicals are cleared if u used emdeicals, coz that link disappears. if u were stupid like me n used a snail medical system, then u wont have a clue, coz the link is gonna sit right there and stare at your face !!! urrgghhhh !!!


Well I went to the clinic (Hospital which is electronically enabled) with the referral letter having the HAP ID they have confirmed that they already uploaded the result as well , I can still see the links ( for both me and spouse) so I dont know whats the status is wait wait .....


----------



## joejohn

ojhaa said:


> Well I went to the clinic (Hospital which is electronically enabled) with the referral letter having the HAP ID they have confirmed that they already uploaded the result as well , I can still see the links ( for both me and spouse) so I dont know whats the status is wait wait .....


Well, for me they took 10 working days!!
You can see the change in status for individual test in the referral letter, like Incomplete, Complete, Referred etc. Once they finish all the process, the link will disappear.

After they upload the complete result, within 48 hours they determine if it is referred to MOC or auto cleared.

I think in your case(Med on Aug 8), you have to wait for couple of days at least to see the result.


----------



## balajism

kittydoll said:


> *Venkat (July 02) < JoeJohn (July 06) < Kitty (July 11) < Colombo (July 15) < Ojhaa (July 18) < Melb2012 (July 22) < Terminator (July 23)*


A lot of progress in this thread lol!
I'm at the tail end of the list too..July 23 along with the Terminator. Does that make me John Connor?   :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhi_stallone

dejumotalks said:


> Congrats Abhi,
> We would all appreciate if you could share your timeline.
> Best Regards,
> Dej


Thanks Dej,
First of all my apologies for replying late as I got busy in sorting out things and doing arrangements for travel n stuff. 
The timelines are - 
Submission of EOI 5-9-2012 (appx not sure)
Received Invitation to lodge application 30-09-2012
Submission of visa application 21-11-2012
Acknowledgment of valid visa application 27-11-2012
First time CO contacted me - 24-5-2013
Reply to CO along with submission of additional docs 8-6-2013
Visa grant - 12-6-2013 

Hope this would give rough idea to the current visa applicants. 

Good Luck All!


----------



## Andy10

Ssenthil said:


> Shall i increase the credit limit to 4 lakhs temporarily?
> is it possible?
> 
> I'm in india, bangalore.
> I'm online right now.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, thats what I did. Tell them the reason for increase and they do it immediately max in 30 mins. i used Citibank


----------



## Andy10

Ssenthil said:


> I've contacted the bank and they said, the max trasaction limit per day is 1.25 lakhs
> Also i've been told that we shall increase this limit by making a request to the respective bank.
> The incresase in the limit can be in days says 2 or 3
> 
> I'm planning to contact my concerned bank for this.


That doesn't make sense. Please note that you can do only a single transaction and not pay in parts. That means you have to pay the 5500AU$ in one shot. 

You must have spoken with someone who is not aware of the facts. Which bank credit card are you using? As for me, I had completely exhausted my card limit, and had zero limit in my card. Citibank was kind enough to give me all the funds I needed for the transaction to go through smoothly and that too within a short span of 30 to 40 mins. I filed on 28th of June, which was a critical day for filing. I wrote an appreciation mail to them also for the quick support.


----------



## ojhaa

joejohn said:


> Well, for me they took 10 working days!!
> You can see the change in status for individual test in the referral letter, like Incomplete, Complete, Referred etc. Once they finish all the process, the link will disappear.
> 
> After they upload the complete result, within 48 hours they determine if it is referred to MOC or auto cleared.
> 
> I think in your case(Med on Aug 8), you have to wait for couple of days at least to see the result.


Sorry to ask again when we click on the organize link it goes to a page with details like name passport no etc and a button to get a letter so does it change on the pdf ????


----------



## joejohn

ojhaa said:


> Sorry to ask again when we click on the organize link it goes to a page with details like name passport no etc and a button to get a letter so does it change on the pdf ????


Yes, the pdf generated would be updated with test status and clinic name. Above that, you should also see the message "This health case has not yet been submitted to DIAC. The status of the individual examinations is listed below." if the clinic has not uploaded the complete results.


----------



## mumbai

mithu93ku said:


> What is the status of your medical on your e-visa page? "Organize your health requirements" still there or disappear?


For me, link is still there. I have two dependents in my application and their status is showing as "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


----------



## Ben 10

Ausaspirant2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am been a follower of this forum from quite a few weeks. Thanks all for your informative and quite valuable posts.
> 
> A query from me is, I am going for medicals coming week for me, wife and kid.
> My wife had a C-section operation earlier for our first baby delivery.
> 
> Should we mention anywhere on the Medical form?
> What is the option should be checked for the below
> 
> *Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?*



Mate please dont be worried ..! DIAC means or checks " any long time illness or dangerous illness "

In your case it is not an issue i think so ..!


----------



## mindfreak

hoping for a flurry of grants this week!


----------



## sghosh

mindfreak said:


> hoping for a flurry of grants this week!


Tere muh me ghee shakkar....will have a blast. Lot of us in this forum are expecting something next week. Good luck to all


----------



## pnk

Now my Medical Status is as under

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship


But even after I uploaded my Form 80 it still displays the following message

Complete character assessment for this particular Applicant
and when i click this link then it displays the following
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf 

WHAT SHOULD I DO ABOUT IT? PL HELP

Applied on 28th June and CO not allocated


----------



## Andy10

mindfreak said:


> hoping for a flurry of grants this week!


Lol! Yeah!! :hug::rockon::dance::drum::becky:


----------



## Vijay24

Good luck for this week!

Hope to see many grants. I am submitting my documents by Tuesday to DIAC, hopefully my CO processes it quickly


----------



## pnk

Now my Medical Status is as under

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship


But even after I uploaded my Form 80 it still displays the following message

Complete character assessment for this particular Applicant
and when i click this link then it displays the following
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf 

WHAT SHOULD I DO ABOUT IT? PL HELP

Applied on 28th June and CO not allocated and submitted all the documents including PCC


----------



## mithu93ku

mumbai said:


> For me, link is still there. I have two dependents in my application and their status is showing as "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


Your two dependents medicals are cleared sure, but your medicals is cleared or referred not sure. Your CO is the only person who can confirm your medicals status. Hoping for the best. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

By the way, why aren't you using your signature ?


----------



## pnk

mithu93ku said:


> Your two dependents medicals are cleared sure, but your medicals is cleared or referred not sure. Your CO is the only person who can confirm your medicals status. Hoping for the best. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> By the way, why aren't you using your signature ?


WHERE DO WE HAVE TO USE OUR SIGNATURE?? in which form???????


----------



## Vijay24

pnk said:


> WHERE DO WE HAVE TO USE OUR SIGNATURE?? in which form???????


Haha. Not in any forms. Update your timeline in Signature on Forum!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Haha. Not in any forms. Update your timeline in Signature on Forum!
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


Vijay, on your eVisa platform, are you still able to see the "organize your health examinations link"?


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> Vijay, on your eVisa platform, are you still able to see the "organize your health examinations link"?


Nope. That update had gone long ago. Now I am seeing the below message.

-------
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
-------

When I had called DIAC some 10 days ago, she said my medical reports are with DIAC. So I feel whoever is seeing the above message their reports must be with DIAC


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Nope. That update had gone long ago. Now I am seeing the below message.
> 
> -------
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> -------
> 
> When I had called DIAC some 10 days ago, she said my medical reports are with DIAC. So I feel whoever is seeing the above message their reports must be with DIAC


I am still seeing that message, maybe coz I havnt been allocated to a CO yet or they could be referred (hopefully that's not the case, coz that would suck heaps!)


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Nope. That update had gone long ago. Now I am seeing the below message.
> 
> -------
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> -------
> 
> When I had called DIAC some 10 days ago, she said my medical reports are with DIAC. So I feel whoever is seeing the above message their reports must be with DIAC


Vijay, your meds cleared mate! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## The Shobra

Dear All,
I just paid and lodge my 190 visa application ,Please i want to know how to start my health examination, there is no any link of Organiz your health examinlation in my evisa page,
there IS only link of HEALTH DETAILS in the right side of the page.

Please help
Thanks


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> Vijay, your meds cleared mate! :fingerscrossed:



Oh. Ya. I know. Just few steps away from that golden mail


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> I am still seeing that message, maybe coz I havnt been allocated to a CO yet or they could be referred (hopefully that's not the case, coz that would suck heaps!)



You must have got a CO by now for sure. Maybe some glitch in the website. Check out with DIAC tomorrow


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> You must have got a CO by now for sure. Maybe some glitch in the website. Check out with DIAC tomorrow


I didnt have a CO the last time i checked on thursday, I am calling them tomorrow morning. Lets see what they say.


----------



## ojhaa

joejohn said:


> Yes, the pdf generated would be updated with test status and clinic name. Above that, you should also see the message "This health case has not yet been submitted to DIAC. The status of the individual examinations is listed below." if the clinic has not uploaded the complete results.


Wel just checked , needed to get to my laptop as the print referral letter doesn't show up on mobile devices

No change there the letter sits there pretty with all three tests showing as required guess it needs some more time:fingerscrossed:

BTW noticed you are from Bangalore , I got my medicals done at Fortis ! how about you ?

And thanks for all the info



pnk said:


> Now my Medical Status is as under
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> 
> But even after I uploaded my Form 80 it still displays the following message
> 
> Complete character assessment for this particular Applicant
> and when i click this link then it displays the following
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf
> 
> WHAT SHOULD I DO ABOUT IT? PL HELP
> 
> Applied on 28th June and CO not allocate
> 
> Wait for the CO , I beleive the status updates do take some time


----------



## mithu93ku

The Shobra said:


> Dear All,
> I just paid and lodge my 190 visa application ,Please i want to know how to start my health examination, there is no any link of Organiz your health examinlation in my evisa page,
> there IS only link of HEALTH DETAILS in the right side of the page.
> 
> Please help
> Thanks


"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

If you see this message on your e-visa page , please follow the thread "Organise your health examinations" -Please advise me


----------



## ashish0401

Hi guys,

Just want a quick advise on few things:

1) I have recently filed my VISA ( 189) . I am from bangalore and I see that fortis is a emedical center for health checkups. I just need to know that do i need to get HAP ID or something before booking and appointment or just print the reference letter , fix and appointment and be there with the ref letter ? Will that process takes weeks to get medical reports ?
2) Is it mandatory to fill form 80 as i see everybody talking about that ? If yes then where i will get for 80 as i dont see the link for form 80 in my visa application at all . Do i need to dpwnload externally from somewhere ? please guide me with the link for form 80 ?

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## The Shobra

mithu93ku said:


> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> If you see this message on your e-visa page , please follow the thread "Organise your health examinations" -Please advise me



Hi mithu93,
I just find the link Organise your health examintion after i logedout and sign in again to my evisa page and I printed the refferal letters for me and my family.
Is it ok ?
thanks ver much


----------



## mithu93ku

The Shobra said:


> Hi mithu93,
> I just find the link Organise your health examintion after i logedout and sign in again to my evisa page and I printed the refferal letters for me and my family.
> Is it ok ?
> thanks ver much


Very good news. You are a lucky person . I had suffered till CO allocation.
Its okay. 
Go to panel physician in your nearest place along with this referral letter and passport.
Best of luck.


----------



## sghosh

Four hours to go for the Grant shops to open....Guys hold your breathe and wait for the big bang coming up this week!!!!!


----------



## The Marine

The Shobra said:


> Hi mithu93,
> I just find the link Organise your health examintion after i logedout and sign in again to my evisa page and I printed the refferal letters for me and my family.
> Is it ok ?
> thanks ver much


Yep same thing here... Good luck!


----------



## Going there

Hi , can anyone please advise, if there is no link to "organise you medicals" for a child, does it mean that we will not have to do medicals for her? Thank you!


----------



## Going there

Another question is: I have uploaded all the evidences, but not a single file is shown in "uploaded docs"


----------



## killerbee82

Going there said:


> Hi , can anyone please advise, if there is no link to "organise you medicals" for a child, does it mean that we will not have to do medicals for her? Thank you!


They are closed now, it will show up in a few hours - couple days


----------



## killerbee82

Going there said:


> Another question is: I have uploaded all the evidences, but not a single file is shown in "uploaded docs"


Same reply for this, just wait or relogin after a few hours


----------



## Going there

killerbee82 said:


> Same reply for this, just wait or relogin after a few hours


Thank you very much! will have to wait and see then


----------



## killerbee82

The Shobra said:


> Dear All,
> I just paid and lodge my 190 visa application ,Please i want to know how to start my health examination, there is no any link of Organiz your health examinlation in my evisa page,
> there IS only link of HEALTH DETAILS in the right side of the page.
> 
> Please help
> Thanks


wait a few hours or a couple days it will show up. DIAC is closed now


----------



## sksk

Hi All,

My application got allocated to team 34 CO - BG on 1st august. I havent heard anything from him yet. ?Anybody with the same team..?? 

I am worried now since people applied in june first week have started getting grants..


----------



## asherasher

Best of luck everyone for the Grant....


----------



## SailOZ

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kittydoll

Form 80:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

Go to the visa status page
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
you should see a link 'Organise you health examinations'
click on it, it will opena form that will have ur HAP id, take that to emedical center with u

hope that helps !



balajism said:


> A lot of progress in this thread lol!
> I'm at the tail end of the list too..July 23 along with the Terminator. Does that make me John Connor?   :fingerscrossed:


*Venkat (July 02) < JoeJohn (July 06) < Kitty (July 11) < Colombo (July 15) < Ojhaa (July 18) < Melb2012 (July 22) < Terminator and balajism JC (July 23)*



ojhaa said:


> pnk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now my Medical Status is as under
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> 
> But even after I uploaded my Form 80 it still displays the following message
> 
> Complete character assessment for this particular Applicant
> and when i click this link then it displays the following
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf
> 
> WHAT SHOULD I DO ABOUT IT? PL HELP
> 
> Applied on 28th June and CO not allocate
> 
> Wait for the CO , I beleive the status updates do take some time
> 
> 
> 
> looks like ur medicals have cleared..
> i think u'll get a CO this week or next. coz i know early june applicants just got their CO and grants...
> u'll get ur CO & grant soon
> don't worry... be happy ....
Click to expand...


----------



## kittydoll

sksk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application got allocated to team 34 CO - BG on 1st august. I havent heard anything from him yet. ?Anybody with the same team..??
> 
> I am worried now since people applied in june first week have started getting grants..


u will graduate today or sometime this week buddy. nothing to worry 
he's probably going to give u a direct grant without contacting u..

hope for the best


----------



## Vikas2013

Going there said:


> Hi , can anyone please advise, if there is no link to "organise you medicals" for a child, does it mean that we will not have to do medicals for her? Thank you!


Medicals r must for everyone even a new born.we did for our baby she was only
1months


----------



## joejohn

ojhaa said:


> Wel just checked , needed to get to my laptop as the print referral letter doesn't show up on mobile devices
> 
> No change there the letter sits there pretty with all three tests showing as required guess it needs some more time:fingerscrossed:
> 
> BTW noticed you are from Bangalore , I got my medicals done at Fortis ! how about you ?
> 
> And thanks for all the info


I did my medicals at Elbit Diagnostic Centre, Bangalore


----------



## mithu93ku

Vikas2013 said:


> Medicals r must for everyone even a new born.we did for our baby she was only
> 1months


Not required for a child who is still in the womb.:lol::fish:


----------



## sahil772

Hi Ashish, 

I also want to know if form 80 is mandatory. Did u get any clarification on that.

As u already applied and filled evisa form, so need advise from u regarding - Do we need anything additional detail while filing evisa apart from documentation that we ve for assessment authority. I knw about Pcc and medicals but that is after filing evisa.

I m asking u coz I plan to file evisa on same day as I get invitation. So want to b ready for next stage m


----------



## elitebook

Hello all,

Last Friday i did my Health Check and today i logged on eVisa found the status as following:

Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
501 Medical Examination *Incomplete*
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed 
707 HIV test *Referred*

I am worried now..what does 'Referred' means??
Thanks!!!


----------



## joejohn

elitebook said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Last Friday i did my Health Check and today i logged on eVisa found the status as following:
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
> 501 Medical Examination *Incomplete*
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 707 HIV test *Referred*
> 
> I am worried now..what does 'Referred' means??
> Thanks!!!


Do not worry, the clinic is still processing your test results and it may take upto 10 working days. These are intermediate statuses.
Where did you do your medicals?


----------



## sankebraham27

Hi expats,

I've been assigned to Brisbane GSM Team 33 CO with initials LR.
I had submitted all the documents last September 2012 and couldn't do the meds as my wife was pregnant at that time.
Was asked to complete the meds only after baby's delivery so that the little one too will be included in the application. 
So did my meds after delivery (24June2013) and was diagnosed with diabetes. The panel of doctor here uploaded my report online with a special letter mentioning my health status and level of diabetes (which is non-critical). This was done on 28-June-2013.
It's been more than a month and I haven't received any reply from the CO.
When asked my agent to contact the CO, LR replied saying that she is still waiting my medical clearance. 
Now I am not sure whether this process is a stringent one and genuinely takes 8 weeks time or is it that I have to go any more process further. 

The waiting time is really killing me.Has anyone experienced such situation ?

Regards
SKT


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> I am still seeing that message, maybe coz I havnt been allocated to a CO yet or they could be referred (hopefully that's not the case, coz that would suck heaps!)


Mindfreak, dont worry about it/ I am still seeing the same message..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Expected Grants This week..

1. *Killerbee82*
2. *Vijay24*
3. *Rahulmenda*
4. *Asherasher*
5. *Andy10*
6. *SailOz*
7. *Mindfreak*
8. *Rocky Balboa*
9. *sghosh*
10. ..........

Anyone missing??


----------



## Vikas2013

Rocky Balboa said:


> Expected Grants This week..
> 
> 1. *Killerbee82*
> 2. *Vijay24*
> 3. *Rahulmenda*
> 4. *Asherasher*
> 5. *Andy10*
> 6. *SailOz*
> 7. *Mindfreak*
> 8. *Rocky Balboa*
> 9. *sghosh*
> 10. ..........
> 
> Anyone missing??


Hey buddy where is my name


----------



## Andy10

mindfreak said:


> I didnt have a CO the last time i checked on thursday, I am calling them tomorrow morning. Lets see what they say.


What option do we get in the website which enable us to know whether we have a CO or not


----------



## Andy10

asherasher said:


> Best of luck everyone for the Grant....


haha.... thanks!! and best of luck to you too!


----------



## Andy10

Rocky Balboa said:


> Expected Grants This week..
> 
> 1. *Killerbee82*
> 2. *Vijay24*
> 3. *Rahulmenda*
> 4. *Asherasher*
> 5. *Andy10*
> 6. *SailOz*
> 7. *Mindfreak*
> 8. *Rocky Balboa*
> 9. *sghosh*
> 10. ..........
> 
> Anyone missing??


Nice compilation... !


----------



## sghosh

Any Grants yet?? Looks like a very silent day....


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> Expected Grants This week..
> 
> 1. *Killerbee82*
> 2. *Vijay24*
> 3. *Rahulmenda*
> 4. *Asherasher*
> 5. *Andy10*
> 6. *SailOz*
> 7. *Mindfreak*
> 8. *Rocky Balboa*
> 9. *sghosh*
> 10. ..........
> 
> Anyone missing??


I still have to submit the documents to my CO. If I submit tomorrow or on Wednesday, it may take some more days for the Grant. Hope my CO is waiting only for the document update for providing me the grant letter


----------



## Ben 10

Rocky Balboa said:


> Expected Grants This week..
> 
> 1. *Killerbee82*
> 2. *Vijay24*
> 3. *Rahulmenda*
> 4. *Asherasher*
> 5. *Andy10*
> 6. *SailOz*
> 7. *Mindfreak*
> 8. *Rocky Balboa*
> 9. *sghosh*
> 10. ..........
> 
> Anyone missing??


Yes some one from this going for grant by today or this week, may be all Will get the grant


----------



## earldro

Rocky Balboa said:


> Expected Grants This week..
> 
> 1. Killerbee82
> 2. Vijay24
> 3. Rahulmenda
> 4. Asherasher
> 5. Andy10
> 6. SailOz
> 7. Mindfreak
> 8. Rocky Balboa
> 9. sghosh
> 10. Earldro
> 
> Anyone missing??


Added my name too.. but I may be only in Sept, since my wife needs to do IELTS.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> Expected Grants This week..
> 
> 1. *Killerbee82*
> 2. *Vijay24*
> 3. *Rahulmenda*
> 4. *Asherasher*
> 5. *Andy10*
> 6. *SailOz*
> 7. *Mindfreak*
> 8. *Rocky Balboa*
> 9. *sghosh*
> 10. ..........
> 
> Anyone missing??


Nisha also. She has also applied on last week of June!


----------



## ojhaa

elitebook said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Last Friday i did my Health Check and today i logged on eVisa found the status as following:
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
> 501 Medical Examination *Incomplete*
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 707 HIV test *Referred*
> 
> I am worried now..what does 'Referred' means??
> Thanks!!!


Hi Elite Book can you please update your signature with time lines so that we know whose next and after who Thanks


----------



## indian01

Hi friends,

I have a question related to applying visa via skillselect. Once we upload documents there is no way we can delete or check what all is been uploaded and what are remaining, is that correct understanding?


----------



## surinsin

Hi All,

I called DIAC today and on asking that when new CO will be assigned they said that still old CO ML team 34 is working on my case and when I call my CO I get voice mail that I no longer looking into your case. 

Not sure what to do as I am not been contacted from since 20th May'13. Anyone in my situation or anyone can suggest.

Please help.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## NVsha

Andy10 said:


> Nice compilation... !



Please dont forget me


----------



## naree

Me too waiting. Applied on 11th july.


----------



## ashish0401

sahil772 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> I also want to know if form 80 is mandatory. Did u get any clarification on that.
> 
> As u already applied and filled evisa form, so need advise from u regarding - Do we need anything additional detail while filing evisa apart from documentation that we ve for assessment authority. I knw about Pcc and medicals but that is after filing evisa.
> 
> I m asking u coz I plan to file evisa on same day as I get invitation. So want to b ready for next stage m


Hi Sahil,

Actually form 80 what i heard is been asked by Co when assigned by many applicants, but for many they dont even ask that.
So, people are filling form 80 just to be sure and to reduce processing timing.
If you need any more specific questions about filing VISA you can PM me as as it might be repetitive for many of them here on forum .



kittydoll said:


> Form 80:
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf
> 
> Go to the visa status page
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> you should see a link 'Organise you health examinations'
> click on it, it will opena form that will have ur HAP id, take that to emedical center with u
> 
> hope that helps !


Hi Thanks for that. Yes that helped me lot.
My another question is that I am applying visa for me,wofe and my 2.5 yrs old son.
Do i need form 80 for all 3 or only primary applicant ( thats me ) form 80 is enough ?
And form 80 do i need to fill in directly to PDF and upload it or do i need to take print out of that form and then get it notarized and then scan and upload it ?
Please give me some insight on this please .

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## kittydoll

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Thanks for that. Yes that helped me lot.
> My another question is that I am applying visa for me,wofe and my 2.5 yrs old son.
> Do i need form 80 for all 3 or only primary applicant ( thats me ) form 80 is enough ?
> And form 80 do i need to fill in directly to PDF and upload it or do i need to take print out of that form and then get it notarized and then scan and upload it ?
> Please give me some insight on this please .
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


I think u need form 80 for everyone included in teh application.
I'm sure your wife needs to do it. but abt ur kid, esp coz so young, i dont know if it required...

fill form 800, print and sign it, scan and upload


----------



## NVsha

Rocky Balboa,Mindfrik,Icrding,vijay

Guys i got the golden email...Yes you r hearing it right ,I got the VISA...

Will be in touch soon ,,let me enjoy with my family...Let me cry...I will be online soon...

149914 =Nothern territory

Guys u r a great wellwishers for me ..

Thanx thanx thanx thanx a lot


----------



## mindfreak

neetikavikas said:


> Rocky Balboa,Mindfrik,Icrding,vijay
> 
> Guys i got the golden email...Yes you r hearing it right ,I got the VISA...
> 
> Will be in touch soon ,,let me enjoy with my family...Let me cry...I will be online soon...
> 
> 149914 =Nothern territory
> 
> Guys u r a great wellwishers for me ..
> 
> Thanx thanx thanx thanx a lot


Congratulations!!! Wish you a great life ahead.


----------



## ashish0401

kittydoll said:


> I think u need form 80 for everyone included in teh application.
> I'm sure your wife needs to do it. but abt ur kid, esp coz so young, i dont know if it required...
> 
> fill form 800, print and sign it, scan and upload


Form 800 ???


----------



## Vuminh

neetikavikas said:


> Rocky Balboa,Mindfrik,Icrding,vijay
> 
> Guys i got the golden email...Yes you r hearing it right ,I got the VISA...
> 
> Will be in touch soon ,,let me enjoy with my family...Let me cry...I will be online soon...
> 
> 149914 =Nothern territory
> 
> Guys u r a great wellwishers for me ..
> 
> Thanx thanx thanx thanx a lot


Congratualation! So happy for u, wish u all the best!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

neetikavikas said:


> Rocky Balboa,Mindfrik,Icrding,vijay
> 
> Guys i got the golden email...Yes you r hearing it right ,I got the VISA...
> 
> Will be in touch soon ,,let me enjoy with my family...Let me cry...I will be online soon...
> 
> 149914 =Nothern territory
> 
> Guys u r a great wellwishers for me ..
> 
> Thanx thanx thanx thanx a lot


----------



## killerbee82

Rocky Balboa said:


> Expected Grants This week..
> 
> 1. Killerbee82
> 2. Vijay24
> 3. Rahulmenda
> 4. Asherasher
> 5. Andy10
> 6. SailOz
> 7. Mindfreak
> 8. Rocky Balboa
> 9. sghosh
> 10. ..........
> 
> Anyone missing??


Haha I m on top of the list lol I hope my meds are cleared


----------



## Ben 10

neetikavikas said:


> Rocky Balboa,Mindfrik,Icrding,vijay
> 
> Guys i got the golden email...Yes you r hearing it right ,I got the VISA...
> 
> Will be in touch soon ,,let me enjoy with my family...Let me cry...I will be online soon...
> 
> 149914 =Nothern territory
> 
> Guys u r a great wellwishers for me ..
> 
> Thanx thanx thanx thanx a lot


woow ... Great and Congrats Again  :clap2:

What time you got the mail ? (according to indian time )


----------



## Vijay24

neetikavikas said:


> Rocky Balboa,Mindfrik,Icrding,vijay
> 
> Guys i got the golden email...Yes you r hearing it right ,I got the VISA...
> 
> Will be in touch soon ,,let me enjoy with my family...Let me cry...I will be online soon...
> 
> 149914 =Nothern territory
> 
> Guys u r a great wellwishers for me ..
> 
> Thanx thanx thanx thanx a lot


Awesome. Party time! All the best.


----------



## sebinjose

Dear friends,
I applied on 10 june (189)...but no co yet.My meds are pending too...please share ur ideas.....


----------



## Rocky Balboa

no its *Form 80*: Form for character assessment particulars, mandatory for primary and secondary applicants..here is the link to download it..

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## killerbee82

neetikavikas said:


> Rocky Balboa,Mindfrik,Icrding,vijay
> 
> Guys i got the golden email...Yes you r hearing it right ,I got the VISA...
> 
> Will be in touch soon ,,let me enjoy with my family...Let me cry...I will be online soon...
> 
> 149914 =Nothern territory
> 
> Guys u r a great wellwishers for me ..
> 
> Thanx thanx thanx thanx a lot


Many congrats


----------



## amitso

I am also a July applicant & waiting for my CO. I have done Medicals on 22nd July.


----------



## Vijay24

27th lodged applicant got the grant. Are you checking your email Pranav?


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> Awesome. Party time! All the best.


Vijay Bro .. how about you ??
Have you uploaded your documents !


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> 27th lodged applicant got the grant. Are you checking your email Pranav?


yeah mate nothing on my end yet, calling the DIAC now anxiously...waiting


----------



## kittydoll

ashish0401 said:


> Form 800 ???


hahaha

one too many zeros
come on man...

guys feel free to update this list

Venkat (July 02) 189 offshore
JoeJohn (July 06) 189 offshore
Kitty (July 11) 189 onshore
Colombo (July 15) 189 offshore
Ojhaa (July 18) 189 offshore
Melb2012 (July 22) 189 onshore
Terminator (July 23) 189 offshore
balajism JC (July 23) 189 offshore


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> 27th lodged applicant got the grant. Are you checking your email Pranav?


Vijay till what time the Grant pass is issued for the day ?
Acc to Indian time ?


----------



## Imersion

Hi Guys,

I've just been allocated a CO this morning, she's asking for evidence of relation with my wife and my son. I have uploaded our marriage cert and my son's birth certificate on the day I applied visa online, but I've re-uploaded those docs and attached those as well on my email reply to CO. Will such documents suffice? Thanks.


----------



## vijay_k

Rocky Balboa said:


> Expected Grants This week..
> 
> 1. *Killerbee82*
> 2. *Vijay24*
> 3. *Rahulmenda*
> 4. *Asherasher*
> 5. *Andy10*
> 6. *SailOz*
> 7. *Mindfreak*
> 8. *Rocky Balboa*
> 9. *sghosh*
> 10. ..........
> 
> Anyone missing??


Hi, Pls Include my name as well!
I have spoken to my CO last Friday and he said he will look into my file this week.
Lets hope for the best!

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## mindfreak

Imersion said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just been allocated a CO this morning, she's asking for evidence of relation with my wife and my son. I have uploaded our marriage cert and my son's birth certificate on the day I applied visa online, but I've re-uploaded those docs and attached those as well on my email reply to CO. Will such documents suffice? Thanks.


Yes, those documents shall very much suffice the CO's query.


----------



## Vijay24

Ben 10 said:


> Vijay till what time the Grant pass is issued for the day ?
> Acc to Indian time ?


As far as I know maximum it will be by 12 noon.


----------



## Imersion

sebinjose said:


> Dear friends,
> I applied on 10 june (189)...but no co yet.My meds are pending too...please share ur ideas.....


Hi sebinjose,

I think you'll get CO early this week, you applied for PR earlier than I did so you should be allocated anytime soon or probably you have been allocated already and they are just checking your documents at the moment. Best way to know is call DIAC I think. All the best!

Imersion


----------



## Rocky Balboa

vijay_k said:


> Hi, Pls Include my name as well!
> I have spoken to my CO last Friday and he said he will look into my file this week.
> Lets hope for the best!
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!


*neetikavikas* who was not included in the list go the GRANT. SO, i think CO's conduct lucky draw..This list is erroneous.:tape2:


----------



## Imersion

mindfreak said:


> Yes, those documents shall very much suffice the CO's query.


Thanks mindfreak, I made a document checklist to make sure I've front-loaded everything so I wasn't expecting that CO would ask anymore docs and proceed with checking/approval. But it feels good knowing that my case is being worked


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> As far as I know maximum it will be by 12 noon.


But bro.. IN most case , they got there grant around 7 -8.30 am (Indian Time)


----------



## kittydoll

imersion...i too think u'll get a CO anytime this week or u probably already have one..

keep chkin ur email for the grant 

mind sharing the checklist with us...?

just to see if we've missed out anything...

cheers


----------



## Imersion

Just in case some of you are curious, on my eVisa page the status of the documents have all changed to "Received" and the organize health link is no longer there and was replaced by a notice saying "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required......"


----------



## mindfreak

Just got off the phone, still don't have a CO yet. Absolutely shocking! The guy i spoke to said that it usually takes 5-8 weeks for a CO allocation and that I should wait a further 2 weeks. Not a good start to my day 

I have sort of realised going by posts on this forum that people get teams assigned on the basis of which state they intend on migrating to. So since WA has recently granted so many SS in the last few weeks of June, I have a feeling the number of applications for WA migrants is quite high - and that explains people getting grants who are migrating to SA and NT, etc. 

I could be wrong but this is just my theory


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

Imersion said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just been allocated a CO this morning, she's asking for evidence of relation with my wife and my son. I have uploaded our marriage cert and my son's birth certificate on the day I applied visa online, but I've re-uploaded those docs and attached those as well on my email reply to CO. Will such documents suffice? Thanks.


For evidance of relationship with your wife :
1. Lic policy or bank statement which has your wife's name.
2. Letter form society.
3. Rent agreement or owenership letter.
4. Joint credit card bill.
5. Joint saving ir expenditure reciept.

For ur son :
1. Passport if ur son with both ur name mentioned.
2. Birth certificate.
3. School certificate where both parents name are mentioned


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> Just got off the phone, still don't have a CO yet. Absolutely shocking! The guy i spoke to said that it usually takes 5-8 weeks for a CO allocation and that I should wait a further 2 weeks. Not a good start to my day
> 
> I have sort of realised going by posts on this forum that people get teams assigned on the basis of which state they intend on migrating to. So since WA has recently granted so many SS in the last few weeks of June, I have a feeling the number of applications for WA migrants is quite high - and that explains people getting grants who are migrating to SA and NT, etc.
> 
> I could be wrong but this is just my theory


Wow.this is not good at all mate..I think it is not true. I got sponsored by SA and its been 6 weeks still no contact from CO, though I didn't and won't bother to call DIAC, why are they ignoring June and early July applicants, *Hyd786* was also WA nominated wasnt he? he applied on the 8th July


----------



## Andy10

neetikavikas said:


> Rocky Balboa,Mindfrik,Icrding,vijay
> 
> Guys i got the golden email...Yes you r hearing it right ,I got the VISA...
> 
> Will be in touch soon ,,let me enjoy with my family...Let me cry...I will be online soon...
> 
> 149914 =Nothern territory
> 
> Guys u r a great wellwishers for me ..
> 
> Thanx thanx thanx thanx a lot


Congratulations!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Hyd786

Rocky Balboa said:


> Wow.this is not good at all mate..I think it is not true. I got sponsored by SA and its been 6 weeks still no contact from CO, though I didn't and won't bother to call DIAC, why are they ignoring June and early July applicants, *Hyd786* was also WA nominated wasnt he? he applied on the 8th July


Hey Rocky,

Just a small correction , I applied for Victoria & yes I applied on 8th July 

As pointed by Mindfreak, maybe there are a lot of applicants for WA, but Victoria also has so many.


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> Wow.this is not good at all mate..I think it is not true. I got sponsored by SA and its been 6 weeks still no contact from CO, though I didn't and won't bother to call DIAC, why are they ignoring June and early July applicants, *Hyd786* was also WA nominated wasnt he? he applied on the 8th July


i have a feeling u have a silent CO perhaps? Any document that you are still waiting on uploading? Lately, i have observed that they tend to refer one's application to a particular team, and then a CO from that team takes up on one's case. Which is a bit more time consuming for us...

From my memory, Hyd786 was SA sponsored!


----------



## Imersion

kittydoll said:


> imersion...i too think u'll get a CO anytime this week or u probably already have one..
> 
> keep chkin ur email for the grant
> 
> mind sharing the checklist with us...?
> 
> just to see if we've missed out anything...
> 
> cheers


Hi Kittydoll,

Thanks for the encouraging words! Happy to share my document checklist as follows:

For Myself:
Australian Federal Police Clearance
Philippine Police Clearance
College Degree Transcript
College Degree Certificate
Australian Work - Tax Document
Australian Work - Bank Statement
Australian Work - Pay Slips
Australian Work - Employment Certificate
Australian Work - Employment Contract
Philippines Work - Tax Document
Philippines Work - Bank Statement
Philippines Work - Pay Slips
Philippines Work - Employment Certificate
Philippines Work - Employment Contract
ACS Skills Assessment Result
IELTS Test Result
Form 80
Passport
Birth Certificate


For My Wife:
Australian Federal Police Clearance
Philippine Police Clearance
College Degree Transcript
College Degree Certificate
Marriage Certificate
Form 80
Passport
Birth Certificate
Certification from University - English Medium Instrution


For My Son:
Birth Certificate
Passport
Form 1022 (my son recently got a new passport)

Imersion


----------



## mindfreak

Hyd786 said:


> Hey Rocky,
> 
> Just a small correction , I applied for Victoria & yes I applied on 8th July
> 
> As pointed by Mindfreak, maybe there are a lot of applicants for WA, but Victoria also has so many.


thanks for confirming that mate. You're the luckiest person i know of!


----------



## Hyd786

neetikavikas said:


> Rocky Balboa,Mindfrik,Icrding,vijay
> 
> Guys i got the golden email...Yes you r hearing it right ,I got the VISA...
> 
> Will be in touch soon ,,let me enjoy with my family...Let me cry...I will be online soon...
> 
> 149914 =Nothern territory
> 
> Guys u r a great wellwishers for me ..
> 
> Thanx thanx thanx thanx a lot


Congrats neetika,

Great start for the rest of the week 

P.S: enjoy with your family, cry & then come online and help others on this forum


----------



## Hyd786

mindfreak said:


> thanks for confirming that mate. You're the luckiest person i know of!


ha ha... thanks mindfreak 

It's a mixture of hardwork + luck


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> i have a feeling u have a silent CO perhaps? Any document that you are still waiting on uploading? Lately, i have observed that they tend to refer one's application to a particular team, and then a CO from that team takes up on one's case. Which is a bit more time consuming for us...
> 
> From my memory, Hyd786 was SA sponsored!


YES, German PCC hopefully today or tomorrow..after a long wait of 1.5 months it arrived, got posted THRICE, first time late arrival with name typo...reposted to Germany (mysteriously didnt arrive to my friends address), THIRD try finally

getting it trasnlated today and uploading it soon...i hope my silent CO does the job effectively..


----------



## ashish0401

kittydoll said:


> hahaha
> 
> one too many zeros
> come on man...


Hi Kitty,

Sorry i over reacted 
One more thing i would like to ask with the people who have done the medicals .
I called fortis and they informed that i need to bring along form 160 and 26 as well ( per applicant ) empty forms and then i need to fill those in the hospital .. Is it with everybody ?
If yes then please let me know the link from where to download these forms ?
And also how much did medicals costs for a family of three husband,wife and 2.5 yr old kid ? That would be really helpful.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## The Shobra

Hi All,
Please I have a question about medical examination ,dose the CO request any other medical test other than medical tests or examinations mentioned in our referral letters?

Or ,can I do my medical now or I have to wait the CO ?
Thanks


----------



## kittydoll

Imersion said:


> Hi Kittydoll,
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging words! Happy to share my document checklist as follows:
> 
> For Myself:
> Australian Federal Police Clearance
> Philippine Police Clearance
> College Degree Transcript
> College Degree Certificate
> Australian Work - Tax Document
> Australian Work - Bank Statement
> Australian Work - Pay Slips
> Australian Work - Employment Certificate
> Australian Work - Employment Contract
> Philippines Work - Tax Document
> Philippines Work - Bank Statement
> Philippines Work - Pay Slips
> Philippines Work - Employment Certificate
> Philippines Work - Employment Contract
> ACS Skills Assessment Result
> IELTS Test Result
> Form 80
> Passport
> Birth Certificate
> 
> 
> For My Wife:
> Australian Federal Police Clearance
> Philippine Police Clearance
> College Degree Transcript
> College Degree Certificate
> Marriage Certificate
> Form 80
> Passport
> Birth Certificate
> Certification from University - English Medium Instrution
> 
> 
> For My Son:
> Birth Certificate
> Passport
> Form 1022 (my son recently got a new passport)
> 
> Imersion


thnx imersion


----------



## joy_31

Hi all,

I logged my application on 4th July and I hv sponsorship from NSW, no news on co allocation. Want to check if there is Smone on the forum who is on the same boat.

General question I hv is that can I do meds and pcc before co asks. My agent suggests to do it once co asks. Pl advise.

Joy


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Do it now..your panel physician has idea of all tests required for immigration purposes


----------



## joy_31

Thanks Rocky for the quick reply.

Ill talk to my agent and proceed in that direction


----------



## Rocky Balboa

joy_31 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I logged my application on 4th July and I hv sponsorship from NSW, no news on co allocation. Want to check if there is Smone on the forum who is on the same boat.
> 
> General question I hv is that can I do meds and pcc before co asks. My agent suggests to do it once co asks. Pl advise.
> 
> Joy


For *NEWBIES*, We *STRONGLY* Recommend You to Do *PCC* and *MEDICALS* Before *CO* ASKS even if your agent suggests the *OPPOSITE*. It will expedite the entire application process.

CO allocation takes 5-8 weeks..longer than mentioned on the website..


----------



## Hyd786

joy_31 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I logged my application on 4th July and I hv sponsorship from NSW, no news on co allocation. Want to check if there is Smone on the forum who is on the same boat.
> 
> General question I hv is that can I do meds and pcc before co asks. My agent suggests to do it once co asks. Pl advise.
> 
> Joy


Hi Joy,

Yes, you can upload your PCC and Medicals before the CO asks for. It would expedite your process. There is no harm in going with this option.


----------



## ram2013

joy_31 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I logged my application on 4th July and I hv sponsorship from NSW, no news on co allocation. Want to check if there is Smone on the forum who is on the same boat.
> 
> General question I hv is that can I do meds and pcc before co asks. My agent suggests to do it once co asks. Pl advise.
> 
> Joy


Hi joy,

Same here. Have nsw SS n applied on 10th July. Still waiting for CO. Medicals done on 19th July n pending with PCC as I need CO to issue referral letter. 

Btw what's ur code?

Mine is 2613


----------



## mayankp

Imersion said:


> Hi sebinjose,
> 
> I think you'll get CO early this week, you applied for PR earlier than I did so you should be allocated anytime soon or probably you have been allocated already and they are just checking your documents at the moment. Best way to know is call DIAC I think. All the best!
> 
> Imersion


I have applied on 11th June and yet waiting for any mail regarding CO allocation. I think the COs are allocated faster in case Medical and PCC submitted in advance.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ram2013 said:


> Hi joy,
> 
> Same here. Have nsw SS n applied on 10th July. Still waiting for CO. Medicals done on 19th July n pending with PCC as I need CO to issue referral letter.
> 
> Btw what's ur code?
> 
> Mine is 2613


*NEWBIES* are *STRONGLY* recommended to ADD their Signature in order to get quick response from senior expat members. Go to User CP, Edit Signature and add your timeline starting with Occupation Code (six digit Anzco, IELTS date, Skills assessment applied/approval date), SS app date/ nominated date, Visa application date, PCC /Medicals Date...and any smilies :hippie::angel:

Visa Grant Shop:closed_2: for today...good luck to *neetikavikas* Grantee for Today


----------



## kittydoll

yes, form 26 and 160 r required, u can download from the link below
Application Forms – Numerical List – Forms 1 to 99

this link has fees for medicals
https://www.medibankhealth.com.au/i...asp?id=220&t=Australian+fees+2013-2014&cid=60
if ur in india...im not sure...u need to chk with the medical center


----------



## amitgupte

joy_31 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I logged my application on 4th July and I hv sponsorship from NSW, no news on co allocation. Want to check if there is Smone on the forum who is on the same boat.
> 
> General question I hv is that can I do meds and pcc before co asks. My agent suggests to do it once co asks. Pl advise.
> 
> Joy


Hey Joy..I am in the same boat. I have applied on 3rd July. No CO assigned as of yet. Did call DIAC last week only to hear that a CO hasnt been allocated yet. May be i will give it a try this week again. 
Amit


----------



## venkatravinder

In india it costs rs 3100 for each person .


----------



## joy_31

ram2013 said:


> Hi joy,
> 
> Same here. Have nsw SS n applied on 10th July. Still waiting for CO. Medicals done on 19th July n pending with PCC as I need CO to issue referral letter.
> 
> Btw what's ur code?
> 
> Mine is 2613


Thanks everyone for quick valuable responses.

Ram, mine too 2613. I ll talk to my agent now and will proceed for meds and pcc.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

amitgupte said:


> Hey Joy..I am in the same boat. I have applied on 3rd July. No CO assigned as of yet. Did call DIAC last week only to hear that a CO hasnt been allocated yet. May be i will give it a try this week again.
> Amit


me too..waiting for the immigration judge to grant me the golden pass:hippie:


----------



## joy_31

amitgupte said:


> Hey Joy..I am in the same boat. I have applied on 3rd July. No CO assigned as of yet. Did call DIAC last week only to hear that a CO hasnt been allocated yet. May be i will give it a try this week again.
> Amit


Thanks Amit, are u also having ss from nsw?


----------



## kittydoll

I receive my AFP today, finally, with 'complete disclosure'

k so thats out of the way...

now i need to wait for indian pcc and for medicals to be cleared..

if u receive a sealed envelope frm medibank, does that mean medicals r cleared, anyone onshore who can clarify?


----------



## kittydoll

tmorrow or sometime this week for u mayank


----------



## kittydoll

I received my AFP today, finally, with 'complete disclosure'

k so thats out of the way...

now i need to wait for indian pcc and for medicals to be cleared..

if u receive a sealed envelope frm medibank, does that mean medicals r cleared, anyone onshore who can clarify?


----------



## NVsha

Rocky 

Thanx mate ,


----------



## niha

Hi guys,

happy to share tat i got grant 10 mins back... thanks every1 for supporting me...

I wish and pray for everyone to get a speedy grant and achieve their dreams....

My timeline

Visa 189 applied - 11/05/2013
CO - 31/05/13 (I confirmed this by calling DIAC, CO never contacted me, he directly granted)
Meds - 25/06/13
grant - 12/08/13


----------



## The Shobra

Please do i need to fill the forms(medical) 26 , 1071 and 160?.
or the referral letters to the hospital is enough.
Thanks


----------



## Imersion

niha said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> happy to share tat i got grant 10 mins back... thanks every1 for supporting me...
> 
> I wish and pray for everyone to get a speedy grant and achieve their dreams....
> 
> My timeline
> 
> Visa 189 applied - 11/05/2013
> CO - 31/05/13 (I confirmed this by calling DIAC, CO never contacted me, he directly granted)
> Meds - 25/06/13
> grant - 12/08/13


Congrats Niha! What a way to start the week


----------



## joejohn

niha said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> happy to share tat i got grant 10 mins back... thanks every1 for supporting me...
> 
> I wish and pray for everyone to get a speedy grant and achieve their dreams....
> 
> My timeline
> 
> Visa 189 applied - 11/05/2013
> CO - 31/05/13 (I confirmed this by calling DIAC, CO never contacted me, he directly granted)
> Meds - 25/06/13
> grant - 12/08/13


Great news! Congratulations!!

Grant in 3 months!


----------



## kittydoll

niha said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> happy to share tat i got grant 10 mins back... thanks every1 for supporting me...
> 
> I wish and pray for everyone to get a speedy grant and achieve their dreams....
> 
> My timeline
> 
> Visa 189 applied - 11/05/2013
> CO - 31/05/13 (I confirmed this by calling DIAC, CO never contacted me, he directly granted)
> Meds - 25/06/13
> grant - 12/08/13


wow congrats niha. God bless!

r u onshore?


----------



## Imersion

kittydoll said:


> I received my AFP today, finally, with 'complete disclosure'
> 
> k so thats out of the way...
> 
> now i need to wait for indian pcc and for medicals to be cleared..
> 
> if u receive a sealed envelope frm medibank, does that mean medicals r cleared, anyone onshore who can clarify?


Hi Kittydoll,

I never received sealed envelope (although I was expecting to receive one) as I advised medibank to have sent to immigration directly. called them 10 days after my medical and they confirmed that they got my medicals. Hope this helps.


----------



## amitgupte

joy_31 said:


> Thanks Amit, are u also having ss from nsw?


I have a SS from Victoria with ANZSCO code 135112. However, i dont think that should be any criteria for visa grant. The visa grant is more of a federal issue rather that being a state subject. All applicants under subclass 190 should be judged only on the strength of their cases. I might be wrong, but this makes sense to me logically. 
Amit


----------



## Ben 10

Rocky Balboa said:


> me too..waiting for the immigration judge to grant me the golden pass:hippie:


Who is last person Got Grant for WA Ss ... ??

I thinks lot WA ss waiting ! we all going to grant on the same day !!!


----------



## niha

joejohn said:


> Great news! Congratulations!!
> 
> Grant in 3 months!


Yes grant in 3 months

I frontloaded all d docs on the date of my application, but my organizing medical links and complete character assessment links appeared on my evisa page till today.. So I called DIAC and got my CO's email id and mailed him regarding this on Thursday (8/8/13) and he granted me today


----------



## niha

kittydoll said:


> wow congrats niha. God bless!
> 
> r u onshore?


Thanks... S im onshore...


----------



## Gurpreethm

Hi I applied on 16 July, med done on 20 July and uploaded, applied for pcc on 5 July still not recived, went to sp office they told me that they had send the verification report to Passport office but status is showing same.


----------



## Ben 10

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi I applied on 16 July, med done on 20 July and uploaded, applied for pcc on 5 July still not recived, went to sp office they told me that they had send the verification report to Passport office but status is showing same.


please Add your signature ! 
And the State Applied for ?


----------



## Gurpreethm

ben 10 said:


> please add your signature !
> And the state applied for ?


nsw


----------



## kittydoll

Imersion said:


> Hi Kittydoll,
> 
> I never received sealed envelope (although I was expecting to receive one) as I advised medibank to have sent to immigration directly. called them 10 days after my medical and they confirmed that they got my medicals. Hope this helps.


did u get ur medicals done at an emedical center or a normal one? did u give them the referal letter with ur hap id on it?


----------



## amitso

joy_31 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I logged my application on 4th July and I hv sponsorship from NSW, no news on co allocation. Want to check if there is Smone on the forum who is on the same boat.
> 
> General question I hv is that can I do meds and pcc before co asks. My agent suggests to do it once co asks. Pl advise.
> 
> Joy


I have applied on 10th with NSW Sponsorship for 190 Analyst Programmer. Waiting for CO. Already uploaded all the docs


----------



## Jagz

kittydoll said:


> guys feel free to update this list
> 
> Venkat (July 02) 189 offshore
> JoeJohn (July 06) 189 offshore
> Kitty (July 11) 189 onshore
> Colombo (July 15) 189 offshore
> Ojhaa (July 18) 189 offshore
> Melb2012 (July 22) 189 onshore
> Terminator (July 23) 189 offshore
> balajism JC (July 23) 189 offshore


I am also July applicant...
Adding myself to the list n wish everyone quick GRANT 

Venkat (July 02) 189 offshore
JoeJohn (July 06) 189 offshore
Kitty (July 11) 189 onshore
Colombo (July 15) 189 offshore
Ojhaa (July 18) 189 offshore
Jagz (July 18) 189 offshore
Melb2012 (July 22) 189 onshore
Terminator (July 23) 189 offshore
balajism JC (July 23) 189 offshore


----------



## sebinjose

Imersion said:


> Hi sebinjose,
> 
> I think you'll get CO early this week, you applied for PR earlier than I did so you should be allocated anytime soon or probably you have been allocated already and they are just checking your documents at the moment. Best way to know is call DIAC I think. All the best!
> 
> Imersion


Thank u for ur kind information..All the best for ur grant..


----------



## Vijay24

Ben 10 said:


> But bro.. IN most case , they got there grant around 7 -8.30 am (Indian Time)


Pls read my message again


----------



## ssaditya

u will case officer allocated in this week as it takes 5 weeks for case officer allocation


----------



## adc14

Rocky Balboa said:


> NEWBIES are STRONGLY recommended to ADD their Signature in order to get quick response from senior expat members. Go to User CP, Edit Signature and add your timeline starting with Occupation Code (six digit Anzco, IELTS date, Skills assessment applied/approval date), SS app date/ nominated date, Visa application date, PCC /Medicals Date...and any smilies :hippie::angel:
> 
> Visa Grant Shop:closed_2: for today...good luck to neetikavikas Grantee for Today


How to add signature? Pls


----------



## Jagz

kapoorpuneet said:


> Thanks Everyone for your Wishes..


Congrats Puneet


----------



## Imersion

kittydoll said:


> did u get ur medicals done at an emedical center or a normal one? did u give them the referal letter with ur hap id on it?


No its was not an eMedical center, I was having issues accessing the "organize health" link that time so I printed out my TRN and attached it in front of my forms 160 and 26. The medibank staff then wrote the TRN onto the form and asked me if I wanted to get the results send directly to immigration (I said yes). 10 days after, rang immigration and confirmed that they have received our meds.


----------



## amitso

Hi All,

Can we create a Google Doc for July Applicant?

Amit


----------



## mindfreak

adc14 said:


> How to add signature? Pls


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## ssaditya

i did medicals on november for my tr visa........can i do full test again or it is enough to do the remaining blood test alone??????????????pls suggest


----------



## ishaanchal

Hello Expats !!

Good Day and Good Week to All 

Well .. I just want to know is there a way via which we can check the status of our online (190 ACT Sponsored ) lodged application ?

I do not have the Password neither do i have any details of my Case Officer !

Tried logging in at one of the websites where u just have to give ur TRN, Passport, DOB and Country details - But is always comes up "Service Temporarily Not Available"

Is there any other way via which we can check our status ??

Please Anyone ?

Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## SailOZ

*Grant Received! *

Hi Guys, 

I have received the grant, finally! 

I can't thank you more for all the assistance and companionship. This morning, when I saw Rocky complied that list, i have a strong hunch strike that i might receive grant real soon! And there it is!

That past few months is really exhausting. I believe all of our fellow to-be-granted friends here will relate to that. I panicked at any single mistakes in the form filling, paranoid about every single changes on the E-Visa page and battled between extreme hope and possible extreme despair...

I remembered seeing it in one post, a friend who was just granted mentioned something like "don't worry too much. All of your grant WILL come." At that time, I thought it is just someone who has got the grant trying to be comforting and nice. How could we NOT be worried? How could we know in the end grant will come? But at this point, looking back, all of sudden, it came to me that he is probably right. 

All the anxieties and depression of waiting in the past didn't seem to speed up my application. It even cut into my normal course of life. Now i almost wanted to laugh at the me-in-the-past with a line like "why bother?". But on the other hand, maybe experiencing all these emotions itself is part of the journey.In the process of this emotional roller-coaster, visions were further defined, relation with family were further bonded and there is also a slight chance that we might be developing a deeper sense of faith, believing in something intangibly beyond to be really true. 

Anyway, this whole journey would be unbearably cruel and impossible without you guys chipping in with advice and encouragement on the way. Again I want to THANK YOU ALL and extend my most sincere wishes to all of you. 

Believe it or not, your grant is just AROUND THE CORNER!


----------



## vijay_k

ishaanchal said:


> Hello Expats !!
> 
> Good Day and Good Week to All
> 
> Well .. I just want to know is there a way via which we can check the status of our online (190 ACT Sponsored ) lodged application ?
> 
> I do not have the Password neither do i have any details of my Case Officer !
> 
> Tried logging in at one of the websites where u just have to give ur TRN, Passport, DOB and Country details - But is always comes up "Service Temporarily Not Available"
> 
> Is there any other way via which we can check our status ??
> 
> Please Anyone ?
> 
> Regards
> Ishaan & Aanchal


this is the link you need to use,

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## wyn85

ishaanchal said:


> Hello Expats !!
> 
> Good Day and Good Week to All
> 
> Well .. I just want to know is there a way via which we can check the status of our online (190 ACT Sponsored ) lodged application ?
> 
> I do not have the Password neither do i have any details of my Case Officer !
> 
> Tried logging in at one of the websites where u just have to give ur TRN, Passport, DOB and Country details - But is always comes up "Service Temporarily Not Available"
> 
> Is there any other way via which we can check our status ??
> 
> Please Anyone ?
> 
> Regards
> Ishaan & Aanchal


Same here. Tried to use 'Check the Progress of an Online Application' but it says 'the system is temporarily unavailable'. Just try it later


----------



## Ben 10

SailOZ said:


> *Grant Received! *
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the grant, finally!
> 
> I can't thank you more for all the assistance and companionship. This morning, when I saw Rocky complied that list, i have a strong hunch strike that i might receive grant real soon! And there it is!
> 
> That past few months is really exhausting. I believe all of our fellow to-be-granted friends here will relate to that. I panicked at any single mistakes in the form filling, paranoid about every single changes on the E-Visa page and battled between extreme hope and possible extreme despair...
> 
> I remembered seeing it in one post, a friend who was just granted mentioned something like "don't worry too much. All of your grant WILL come." At that time, I thought it is just someone who has got the grant trying to be comforting and nice. How could we NOT be worried? How could we know in the end grant will come? But at this point, looking back, all of sudden, it came to me that he is probably right.
> 
> All the anxieties and depression of waiting in the past didn't seem to speed up my application. It even cut into my normal course of life. Now i almost wanted to laugh at the me-in-the-past with a line like "why bother?". But on the other hand, maybe experiencing all these emotions itself is part of the journey.In the process of this emotional roller-coaster, visions were further defined, relation with family were further bonded and there is also a slight chance that we might be developing a deeper sense of faith, believing in something intangibly beyond to be really true.
> 
> Anyway, this whole journey would be unbearably cruel and impossible without you guys chipping in with advice and encouragement on the way. Again I want to THANK YOU ALL and extend my most sincere wishes to all of you.
> 
> Believe it or not, your grant is just AROUND THE CORNER!


COngrats , and my wishes to you :clap2:


----------



## Nisha S.

mindfreak said:


> Just got off the phone, still don't have a CO yet. Absolutely shocking! The guy i spoke to said that it usually takes 5-8 weeks for a CO allocation and that I should wait a further 2 weeks. Not a good start to my day
> 
> I have sort of realised going by posts on this forum that people get teams assigned on the basis of which state they intend on migrating to. So since WA has recently granted so many SS in the last few weeks of June, I have a feeling the number of applications for WA migrants is quite high - and that explains people getting grants who are migrating to SA and NT, etc.
> 
> I could be wrong but this is just my theory


I am a WA aspirant myself and I endorse your theory. Or may be DIAC does not have a proper method of allotting CO. 

In my head i see a bunch of CO'S sitting in a circle with a pile of applications between them going - '_Eeny, meeny, miny, moe, Catch a tiger by the toe. If he hollers, let him go, Eeny, meeny, miny, moe_', and just pick up a random file regardless of the order and the date it was filed.

As you can tell.. the anticipation is getting the best of me.


----------



## wyn85

SailOZ said:


> *Grant Received! *
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the grant, finally!
> 
> I can't thank you more for all the assistance and companionship. This morning, when I saw Rocky complied that list, i have a strong hunch strike that i might receive grant real soon! And there it is!
> 
> That past few months is really exhausting. I believe all of our fellow to-be-granted friends here will relate to that. I panicked at any single mistakes in the form filling, paranoid about every single changes on the E-Visa page and battled between extreme hope and possible extreme despair...
> 
> I remembered seeing it in one post, a friend who was just granted mentioned something like "don't worry too much. All of your grant WILL come." At that time, I thought it is just someone who has got the grant trying to be comforting and nice. How could we NOT be worried? How could we know in the end grant will come? But at this point, looking back, all of sudden, it came to me that he is probably right.
> 
> All the anxieties and depression of waiting in the past didn't seem to speed up my application. It even cut into my normal course of life. Now i almost wanted to laugh at the me-in-the-past with a line like "why bother?". But on the other hand, maybe experiencing all these emotions itself is part of the journey.In the process of this emotional roller-coaster, visions were further defined, relation with family were further bonded and there is also a slight chance that we might be developing a deeper sense of faith, believing in something intangibly beyond to be really true.
> 
> Anyway, this whole journey would be unbearably cruel and impossible without you guys chipping in with advice and encouragement on the way. Again I want to THANK YOU ALL and extend my most sincere wishes to all of you.
> 
> Believe it or not, your grant is just AROUND THE CORNER!


Congrats SailOZ! Hoping we'll all receive the golden mail as soon as you did.


----------



## SailOZ

wyn85 said:


> Congrats SailOZ! Hoping we'll all receive the golden mail as soon as you did.


You SURELY will, Wyn! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ssaditya

congrats for the grant everyone


----------



## kittydoll

Imersion said:


> No its was not an eMedical center, I was having issues accessing the "organize health" link that time so I printed out my TRN and attached it in front of my forms 160 and 26. The medibank staff then wrote the TRN onto the form and asked me if I wanted to get the results send directly to immigration (I said yes). 10 days after, rang immigration and confirmed that they have received our meds.


hmmm....

i went to a normal one too..

i had my referral letter on me but the receptionist didnt take it, mentioned they still havent gone electronic..

asked me where(which immigration office) i want to medicals sent...i told her it was an online application through skillselect. she had no clue. asked me where i got the form from. I told her once again, i downloaded the form from the website ONLINE.

she put down melbourne immigration office on the form

i better call DIAC tomorrow n check...

so incompetent...sickens me !!! I swear !


----------



## ishaanchal

SailOZ said:


> *Grant Received! *
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the grant, finally!
> 
> I can't thank you more for all the assistance and companionship. This morning, when I saw Rocky complied that list, i have a strong hunch strike that i might receive grant real soon! And there it is!
> 
> That past few months is really exhausting. I believe all of our fellow to-be-granted friends here will relate to that. I panicked at any single mistakes in the form filling, paranoid about every single changes on the E-Visa page and battled between extreme hope and possible extreme despair...
> 
> I remembered seeing it in one post, a friend who was just granted mentioned something like "don't worry too much. All of your grant WILL come." At that time, I thought it is just someone who has got the grant trying to be comforting and nice. How could we NOT be worried? How could we know in the end grant will come? But at this point, looking back, all of sudden, it came to me that he is probably right.
> 
> All the anxieties and depression of waiting in the past didn't seem to speed up my application. It even cut into my normal course of life. Now i almost wanted to laugh at the me-in-the-past with a line like "why bother?". But on the other hand, maybe experiencing all these emotions itself is part of the journey.In the process of this emotional roller-coaster, visions were further defined, relation with family were further bonded and there is also a slight chance that we might be developing a deeper sense of faith, believing in something intangibly beyond to be really true.
> 
> Anyway, this whole journey would be unbearably cruel and impossible without you guys chipping in with advice and encouragement on the way. Again I want to THANK YOU ALL and extend my most sincere wishes to all of you.
> 
> Believe it or not, your grant is just AROUND THE CORNER!


Hey there !!

Congrats !

I must say that the way you have expressed your feelings here is really amazing ! I can really read out your state ! I wish I will be able to write such a Thankful Note One Day if not Today ! I know how hard this waiting is and can understand the state of joy it'll bring to everyone for us.

I really wish you All the Best for Future Endeavors and Stay Blessed !

It's new phase of ur life ! Rock it and Make it better than it ever was !

Cheers
Extremely Happy Expat :amen:

Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## PDHUNT

niha said:


> Yes grant in 3 months
> 
> I frontloaded all d docs on the date of my application, but my organizing medical links and complete character assessment links appeared on my evisa page till today.. So I called DIAC and got my CO's email id and mailed him regarding this on Thursday (8/8/13) and he granted me today


It seems we need to take followups from DIAC on call :lol:.
BTW Congratulations Niha


----------



## ishaanchal

vijay_k said:


> this is the link you need to use,
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Vijay .. As i told I do not have a password


----------



## ishaanchal

wyn85 said:


> Same here. Tried to use 'Check the Progress of an Online Application' but it says 'the system is temporarily unavailable'. Just try it later


If not Today .. Someday we'll be there too Bro


----------



## kittydoll

amitso said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can we create a Google Doc for July Applicant?
> 
> Amit


Great idea! :cheer2:

excel sheet? do wana create it, mate?


----------



## terminator1

kittydoll said:


> hmmm....
> 
> i went to a normal one too..
> 
> i had my referral letter on me but the receptionist didnt take it, mentioned they still havent gone electronic..
> 
> asked me where(which immigration office) i want to medicals sent...i told her it was an online application through skillselect. she had no clue. asked me where i got the form from. I told her once again, i downloaded the form from the website ONLINE.
> 
> she put down melbourne immigration office on the form
> 
> i better call DIAC tomorrow n check...
> 
> so incompetent...sickens me !!! I swear !


you should have avoided that clinic.


----------



## vijay_k

ishaanchal said:


> Vijay .. As i told I do not have a password


Have you not received any password after lodging the VISA?
How are you planing to upload documents without password,

If your using any agent then check with them.
Moreover its very important to have the login credentials to track the status
otherwise you need to call DIAC and wait for long time on the phone

Good luck with your application!


----------



## ishaanchal

vijay_k said:


> Have you not received any password after lodging the VISA?
> How are you planing to upload documents without password,
> 
> If your using any agent then check with them.
> Moreover its very important to have the login credentials to track the status
> otherwise you need to call DIAC and wait for long time on the phone
> 
> Good luck with your application!


I'm using an Agent but he wont give me no passwords !!!

I guess its time for me to Call DIAC !!


----------



## wyn85

ishaanchal said:


> Vijay .. As i told I do not have a password


Hi, I guess you must created a account before you lodge the application. If you just forgot your password, go to the link 'forgot your password' in order to get a new one.


----------



## vijay_k

ishaanchal said:


> I'm using an Agent but he wont give me no passwords !!!
> 
> I guess its time for me to Call DIAC !!


Even I am using an agent but he has given all the credentials...
And looks like you have applied 2 months back and allocated a CO so you can call CO directly rather than calling DIAC customer care and waiting in the queue.


----------



## wyn85

Hi All,

Need some help here. I've already posted over 5 posts. Why can't I go to the control panel page? Do I have to wait until Expat staff to activate it manually? Thank you！


----------



## kittydoll

terminator1 said:


> you should have avoided that clinic.


i know...

what do i say...my stupidity...i assumed all medibank centers in Australia have emedical....went to dandenong. dont go there people !

my stupidity sickens me too lol :yell:


----------



## ishaanchal

vijay_k said:


> Even I am using an agent but he has given all the credentials...
> And looks like you have applied 2 months back and allocated a CO so you can call CO directly rather than calling DIAC customer care and waiting in the queue.


Vijay      

Brother - I do not have a Password .. I have no details about my Case Officer !

I mentioned very clearly in my original post Brother 

    

Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## mysassygirl

Hi,

I'd like to inquire if any one knows if there's still a 2-3 months backlog on the processing of medical results submitted to MOC? My husband's medical exam was forwarded to MOC for further processing.

Thanks,
mysassygirl


----------



## urn

Hi guys,

Please update with your signature if anybody got approved NSW SS as System Administrator.
Thanks heaps


----------



## joejohn

If no one has started on the google docs yet, you can use this to start...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0

I just created it and put some headings.. anyone can modify it... will do more as I get time


----------



## vijay_k

ishaanchal said:


> Vijay
> 
> Brother - I do not have a Password .. I have no details about my Case Officer !
> 
> I mentioned very clearly in my original post Brother
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ishaan & Aanchal


Oh, that's really bad
In that case you can ask your agent to check with CO.

What happened in my case is CO has asked for few more documents and i have submitted the same but I did not get any response from him so last Friday I called him and given my file number then only he started checking my emails and said he would look into my files this week.

When you call DIAC customer care they would give a generic processing time as 6 months and you can try to ask them about your CO details if it is possible..

Good Luck!


----------



## kittydoll

haha, i was making one too...lolz

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlTae9LtIHh7dHJ5SldFV0pLU3FKMVdzaHRIN1hXT2c#gid=0

k, i'll abandon mine...n merge my ideas in to urs


----------



## mithu93ku

SailOZ said:


> *Grant Received! *
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the grant, finally!
> 
> I can't thank you more for all the assistance and companionship. This morning, when I saw Rocky complied that list, i have a strong hunch strike that i might receive grant real soon! And there it is!
> 
> That past few months is really exhausting. I believe all of our fellow to-be-granted friends here will relate to that. I panicked at any single mistakes in the form filling, paranoid about every single changes on the E-Visa page and battled between extreme hope and possible extreme despair...
> 
> I remembered seeing it in one post, a friend who was just granted mentioned something like "don't worry too much. All of your grant WILL come." At that time, I thought it is just someone who has got the grant trying to be comforting and nice. How could we NOT be worried? How could we know in the end grant will come? But at this point, looking back, all of sudden, it came to me that he is probably right.
> 
> All the anxieties and depression of waiting in the past didn't seem to speed up my application. It even cut into my normal course of life. Now i almost wanted to laugh at the me-in-the-past with a line like "why bother?". But on the other hand, maybe experiencing all these emotions itself is part of the journey.In the process of this emotional roller-coaster, visions were further defined, relation with family were further bonded and there is also a slight chance that we might be developing a deeper sense of faith, believing in something intangibly beyond to be really true.
> 
> Anyway, this whole journey would be unbearably cruel and impossible without you guys chipping in with advice and encouragement on the way. Again I want to THANK YOU ALL and extend my most sincere wishes to all of you.
> 
> Believe it or not, your grant is just AROUND THE CORNER!


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Vijay24

wyn85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some help here. I've already posted over 5 posts. Why can't I go to the control panel page? Do I have to wait until Expat staff to activate it manually? Thank you！


Click USER CP and left hand side, you can see Signature and other options.


----------



## dejumotalks

Hello Mates!!!

Congrats to those dat had grant so far?

Any grant this week?


----------



## amitgupte

ishaanchal said:


> Vijay
> 
> Brother - I do not have a Password .. I have no details about my Case Officer !
> 
> I mentioned very clearly in my original post Brother
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ishaan & Aanchal


Hi Ishaan,
I guess the best bet for you is to call up DIAC and check on the status. The only thing they would ask you for is either your passport # or TRN. 
Amit


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> Just got off the phone, still don't have a CO yet. Absolutely shocking! The guy i spoke to said that it usually takes 5-8 weeks for a CO allocation and that I should wait a further 2 weeks. Not a good start to my day
> 
> I have sort of realised going by posts on this forum that people get teams assigned on the basis of which state they intend on migrating to. So since WA has recently granted so many SS in the last few weeks of June, I have a feeling the number of applications for WA migrants is quite high - and that explains people getting grants who are migrating to SA and NT, etc.
> 
> I could be wrong but this is just my theory


I am surprised why your application is taking so much time, cos you are not claiming any employment points, just education, IELTS and age. It should have been simpler verification than most of us who claim employment points.

I can understand your situation, I hope you get to hear from CO in this week.


----------



## mithu93ku

neetikavikas said:


> Rocky Balboa,Mindfrik,Icrding,vijay
> 
> Guys i got the golden email...Yes you r hearing it right ,I got the VISA...
> 
> Will be in touch soon ,,let me enjoy with my family...Let me cry...I will be online soon...
> 
> 149914 =Nothern territory
> 
> Guys u r a great wellwishers for me ..
> 
> Thanx thanx thanx thanx a lot


Congrats Mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Vijay24

neetikavikas said:


> Rocky Balboa,Mindfrik,Icrding,vijay
> 
> Guys i got the golden email...Yes you r hearing it right ,I got the VISA...
> 
> Will be in touch soon ,,let me enjoy with my family...Let me cry...I will be online soon...
> 
> 149914 =Nothern territory
> 
> Guys u r a great wellwishers for me ..
> 
> Thanx thanx thanx thanx a lot


Congrats! 

See you soon in Down Under!


----------



## radubey84

kittydoll said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looks like June applicants are getting their grants these days. I know we still have a month or so to go but I'm starting to get goosebumps already !
> 
> Calling all July applicants like me out there, come & join in. Let's share the ups and downs :argue: of our journey...
> 
> :fingerscrossed: The journey has begun lane: ... GoodLuck everyone...
> 
> Fasten your seatbelts... :nod:
> 
> Luv
> Kitty
> 
> I still haven't submitted my Indian PCC and with my Australian PCC , I just realised I had to get 'Complete disclosure' not 'standard disclosure', so I've applied for OZ PCC again.
> 
> Went to dandenong and had my medicals done. They did not have emedicals.
> 
> 'Organise your medical' link still shows up on visa status page...and asking me to print referal letter...
> 
> No idea if my meds were cleared....So annoying !
> 
> Got a sealed envelope sent out to me (which I don't now if I should keep or send to DIAC) but the receptionist said CO should be able to see the results online, however she didn't take my HAP id
> 
> Anyone else facing same problem?


Bro whats the difference between standard and complete disclosure for Australian PCC???

I also applied last month but didnt have any option of quoting standard or complete in the form....

please clarify

thanks


----------



## rahulmenda

Vijay24 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> See you soon in Down Under!


Congrats mate!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## rahulmenda

SailOZ said:


> *Grant Received! *
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the grant, finally!
> 
> I can't thank you more for all the assistance and companionship. This morning, when I saw Rocky complied that list, i have a strong hunch strike that i might receive grant real soon! And there it is!
> 
> That past few months is really exhausting. I believe all of our fellow to-be-granted friends here will relate to that. I panicked at any single mistakes in the form filling, paranoid about every single changes on the E-Visa page and battled between extreme hope and possible extreme despair...
> 
> I remembered seeing it in one post, a friend who was just granted mentioned something like "don't worry too much. All of your grant WILL come." At that time, I thought it is just someone who has got the grant trying to be comforting and nice. How could we NOT be worried? How could we know in the end grant will come? But at this point, looking back, all of sudden, it came to me that he is probably right.
> 
> All the anxieties and depression of waiting in the past didn't seem to speed up my application. It even cut into my normal course of life. Now i almost wanted to laugh at the me-in-the-past with a line like "why bother?". But on the other hand, maybe experiencing all these emotions itself is part of the journey.In the process of this emotional roller-coaster, visions were further defined, relation with family were further bonded and there is also a slight chance that we might be developing a deeper sense of faith, believing in something intangibly beyond to be really true.
> 
> Anyway, this whole journey would be unbearably cruel and impossible without you guys chipping in with advice and encouragement on the way. Again I want to THANK YOU ALL and extend my most sincere wishes to all of you.
> 
> Believe it or not, your grant is just AROUND THE CORNER!



Congrats mate!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## rahulmenda

neetikavikas said:


> Rocky Balboa,Mindfrik,Icrding,vijay
> 
> Guys i got the golden email...Yes you r hearing it right ,I got the VISA...
> 
> Will be in touch soon ,,let me enjoy with my family...Let me cry...I will be online soon...
> 
> 149914 =Nothern territory
> 
> Guys u r a great wellwishers for me ..
> 
> Thanx thanx thanx thanx a lot




Congrats mate!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vijay24 said:


> I am surprised why your application is taking so much time, cos you are not claiming any employment points, just education, IELTS and age. It should have been simpler verification than most of us who claim employment points.
> 
> I can understand your situation, I hope you get to hear from CO in this week.


Even my situation is the same..no employment points, Just claiming points from qualification, IELTS and age factor..maybe next week..:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

SailOZ said:


> *Grant Received! *
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the grant, finally!
> 
> I can't thank you more for all the assistance and companionship. This morning, when I saw *Rocky complied that list*, i have a strong hunch strike that i might receive grant real soon! And there it is!
> 
> That past few months is really exhausting. I believe all of our fellow to-be-granted friends here will relate to that. I panicked at any single mistakes in the form filling, paranoid about every single changes on the E-Visa page and battled between extreme hope and possible extreme despair...
> 
> I remembered seeing it in one post, a friend who was just granted mentioned something like "don't worry too much. All of your grant WILL come." At that time, I thought it is just someone who has got the grant trying to be comforting and nice. How could we NOT be worried? How could we know in the end grant will come? But at this point, looking back, all of sudden, it came to me that he is probably right.
> 
> All the anxieties and depression of waiting in the past didn't seem to speed up my application. It even cut into my normal course of life. Now i almost wanted to laugh at the me-in-the-past with a line like "why bother?". But on the other hand, maybe experiencing all these emotions itself is part of the journey.In the process of this emotional roller-coaster, visions were further defined, relation with family were further bonded and there is also a slight chance that we might be developing a deeper sense of faith, believing in something intangibly beyond to be really true.
> 
> Anyway, this whole journey would be unbearably cruel and impossible without you guys chipping in with advice and encouragement on the way. Again I want to THANK YOU ALL and extend my most sincere wishes to all of you.
> 
> Believe it or not, your grant is just AROUND THE CORNER!



See Rocky's List forced your CO to grant you the golden pass to :flypig: Oz!! Good to have at least one psychic in the Forum.:lol::lol:


----------



## andy2013

ssaditya said:


> i did medicals on november for my tr visa........can i do full test again or it is enough to do the remaining blood test alone??????????????pls suggest


I had the same case. You can use only your chest X-ray. I suggest you do whole test again as I did the same. Why you should take stress just some bucks.


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> I am surprised why your application is taking so much time, cos you are not claiming any employment points, just education, IELTS and age. It should have been simpler verification than most of us who claim employment points.
> 
> I can understand your situation, I hope you get to hear from CO in this week.


Same here mate, it's honestly quite surprising for me too! Well cant do much, just gotta wait it out. It's really testing my patience haha but it's good to see grants pouring in on this forum and as sailOZ says it "*Believe it or not, your grant is just AROUND THE CORNER!*"

Words to live by for the next few days!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*Expecting more Grants tomorrow*!! Good Bye Folks..see you tomorrow..I will come up with new list..Let me test my future predicting accuracy..


----------



## kittydoll

radubey84 said:


> Bro whats the difference between standard and complete disclosure for Australian PCC???
> 
> I also applied last month but didnt have any option of quoting standard or complete in the form....
> 
> please clarify
> 
> thanks


did u apply online?
if so, u shud be fine, coz u wud have selected 'commonwealth/immigration' under purpose of afp

i did it in december last year (paper based) didn't have any option to mention it was for immigration purposes...so i got one with 'standard disclosure'

so had to reapply online..got it today by mail...


----------



## radubey84

kittydoll said:


> did u apply online?
> if so, u shud be fine, coz u wud have selected 'commonwealth/immigration' under purpose of afp
> 
> i did it in december last year (paper based) didn't have any option to mention it was for immigration purposes...so i got one with 'standard disclosure'
> 
> so had to reapply online..got it today by mail...


Yup i did online 

yo scared me....thanks


----------



## amitso

Thanks Guys for creating the google doc. I dont have access to drive.google.com from my company so will update once home.


----------



## kittydoll

radubey84 said:


> Yup i did online
> 
> yo scared me....thanks


wer in australia do u live?


----------



## Vikas2013

wyn85 said:


> Same here. Tried to use 'Check the Progress of an Online Application' but it says 'the system is temporarily unavailable'. Just try it later


No matter how many time u try ,result is same..i m trying from last 7weeks
I always call dia as i m in australia.(does not cost much)


----------



## radubey84

kittydoll said:


> wer in australia do u live?


I did my masters in Perth WA in 2011

now am in India planning to immigrate permanently...

wat abt ya??


----------



## Vikas2013

Vijay24 said:


> I am surprised why your application is taking so much time, cos you are not claiming any employment points, just education, IELTS and age. It should have been simpler verification than most of us who claim employment points.
> 
> I can understand your situation, I hope you get to hear from CO in this week.


Mate u shouldnt surprise.i applied on 24june.no points for experience.australian
Education.still taking so long.even my documents had verified before for 
My 485 visa.


----------



## mindfreak

Vikas2013 said:


> Mate u shouldnt surprise.i applied on 24june.no points for experience.australian
> Education.still taking so long.even my documents had verified before for
> My 485 visa.


Can u update your signature on here please? so people know what your timeline is like. Thanks 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## Vikas2013

ssaditya said:


> i did medicals on november for my tr visa........can i do full test again or it is enough to do the remaining blood test alone??????????????pls suggest


Medicals for tr visa and pr visa r different in someway
Yes u hav do it again(my bro did this)


----------



## ishaanchal

amitgupte said:


> Hi Ishaan,
> I guess the best bet for you is to call up DIAC and check on the status. The only thing they would ask you for is either your passport # or TRN.
> Amit


Thanks...I'm planning to do the same


----------



## sre375

Hey everyone

Applied in Jul too. Yet to start PCC and meds. 

All the best to everyone


----------



## joejohn

sre375 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Applied in Jul too. Yet to start PCC and meds.
> 
> All the best to everyone


Could you please update this sheet? Thanks!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


----------



## sre375

joejohn said:


> Could you please update this sheet? Thanks!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


Just managed to locate the link within this thread. Have updated it with my details.


----------



## naree

:


rocky balboa said:


> *expecting more grants tomorrow*!! Good bye folks..see you tomorrow..i will come up with new list..let me test my future predicting accuracy..


----------



## Razaqng

dejumotalks said:


> Hello Mates!!!
> 
> Congrats to those dat had grant so far?
> 
> Any grant this week?


@Dejumotalks,sorry to ask,are you a Nigerian or have blood relation to Nigeria?

Cheers


----------



## rahulmenda

Even I am also desperately waiting yaar. Hope tomorrow will be a gr8 day


----------



## PDHUNT

Hi All,

I have done my eMedicals on 03-Aug-2013, and it yet showing me link with "Organise your health examinations". Even when I click on link, it opens popup window and allowing me to print my medical Reference letter. This PDF file shows *Health Case Status* as "_This health case has not yet been submitted to DIAC. The status of the individual examinations is listed below._" for both me and my wife. Experts, ant idea on this ?


----------



## PDHUNT

Any Grant or CO allocation today ?


----------



## joejohn

PDHUNT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done my eMedicals on 03-Aug-2013, and it yet showing me link with "Organise your health examinations". Even when I click on link, it opens popup window and allowing me to print my medical Reference letter. This PDF file shows *Health Case Status* as "_This health case has not yet been submitted to DIAC. The status of the individual examinations is listed below._" for both me and my wife. Experts, ant idea on this ?


Your clinic has not uploaded the docs yet. You may have to wait for few days.
Call up the clinic and ask any tentative date by which they will upload it.


----------



## sandhuaman

hello everybody....


if we have more experience,like i have 5 year 6 month exp.out of which last three month exp was part time.i fill only regular exp 5 year 3 month in eoi.i didnot claim point for part time exp.
does this has any effect on my e visa application 
one more query does diac verify documents with vetasses documents????????


waiting for reply


occupation university lecturer


----------



## wyn85

Dear all,

Has anyone tried to track your application process through 'Check the Progress of an Online Application'? https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa 

Why it shows 'the service is temporarily unavailable' all the time?


----------



## mithu93ku

akanawu said:


> Thanks mates, we got our grant today!!


Congrats mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ivetka233

Hey guys, just came to have a look, anyone from my group still waiting for Grants?


----------



## rANCHO

naree said:


> :





rahulmenda said:


> Even I am also desperately waiting yaar. Hope tomorrow will be a gr8 day


:help:

I have applied for 190 Visa for SS NSW on 27 july 2013, I have given Medical on aug 7, that will be uploaded in 5 working days, PCC done and uploaded, Waiting for CO,

Any other members applied on same dates or around it?


----------



## icriding

sandhuaman said:


> hello everybody....
> 
> 
> if we have more experience,like i have 5 year 6 month exp.out of which last three month exp was part time.i fill only regular exp 5 year 3 month in eoi.i didnot claim point for part time exp.
> does this has any effect on my e visa application
> one more query does diac verify documents with vetasses documents????????
> 
> 
> waiting for reply
> 
> 
> occupation university lecturer


*"i didnot claim point for part time exp. does this has any effect on my e visa application "* *NO*

* one more query does diac verify documents with vetasses ** They probably have a means of verifying your assessment electronically.*


----------



## rANCHO

rahulmenda said:


> Congrats mate!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig:


Congradulations!!:flypig:


----------



## rANCHO

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats Mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## The Marine

rANCHO said:


> :help:
> 
> I have applied for 190 Visa for SS NSW on 27 july 2013, I have given Medical on aug 7, that will be uploaded in 5 working days, PCC done and uploaded, Waiting for CO,
> 
> Any other members applied on same dates or around it?


Yes I've the same time frame. tomorrow my Med will be uploaded


----------



## ranjith47

Yeah, Im still waiting which I have been doing for the past 2 months now.

Got a mail from my CO who is from Team 34 Brisbane. She has requested for a document and I have sent back a reply. The working hours are over today but hopefully my grant will not be delayed anymore. I am tired of the wait.
Anyway, I am happy my application has gone further and DIAC are working on my application.

I just hope the CO does not ignore my application and put me in the dark spot which will delay my grant. I need some kind of an assurance and I dont want to be stuck in front of my computer anymore.!


----------



## vinnie88

guys, does the "first entry date" on your grant depend on your PCC date or your MED date? 

My first entry is 12 DEC, which is according to my meds date, however my PCC date is 15 jan... 

I just hope there was a way I could extend my first entry date as my circumstaces have changed and I would prefer to arrive in Australia in jan, instead of Dec... 

any ideas? please share your grant dates regarding your PCC and MEDS dates. thanks


----------



## Imersion

ivetka233 said:


> Hey guys, just came to have a look, anyone from my group still waiting for Grants?


Hi Ivetka,

May I know what document/s did you sent to CO when they asked for evidence of relationship? I got CO allocated today and she's asking for such evidence although I have already uploaded our marriage certificate 8 weeks ago. Thanks.

Imersion


----------



## PDHUNT

joejohn said:


> Your clinic has not uploaded the docs yet. You may have to wait for few days.
> Call up the clinic and ask any tentative date by which they will upload it.


I called my Clinic and found they have not yet uploaded all my medical related docs. How frustrating this is....!!!!!???

I have been told that it will be updated soon.:fingerscrossed:

It is really seems, that to make the system work, we need to make the practice of follow ups.


----------



## ivetka233

Imersion said:


> Hi Ivetka,
> 
> May I know what document/s did you sent to CO when they asked for evidence of relationship? I got CO allocated today and she's asking for such evidence although I have already uploaded our marriage certificate 8 weeks ago. Thanks.
> 
> Imersion



Hi my asked only for proof for 2 months ( from date submitting 189 till that day) to proof relationship. 

But i submited extra and got grant in matter of 2h.

3y join bank statments
rental agreement 
photos of both of us on trips around 60
join memberships
proof of address docs(bills, rego etc) for both of us for last 3y

In total nearly 80 docs.But worth it!


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> *"i didnot claim point for part time exp. does this has any effect on my e visa application "* *NO*
> 
> * one more query does diac verify documents with vetasses ** They probably have a means of verifying your assessment electronically.*


looks whose back!


----------



## ivetka233

ranjith47 said:


> Yeah, Im still waiting which I have been doing for the past 2 months now.
> 
> Got a mail from my CO who is from Team 34 Brisbane. She has requested for a document and I have sent back a reply. The working hours are over today but hopefully my grant will not be delayed anymore. I am tired of the wait.
> Anyway, I am happy my application has gone further and DIAC are working on my application.
> 
> I just hope the CO does not ignore my application and put me in the dark spot which will delay my grant. I need some kind of an assurance and I dont want to be stuck in front of my computer anymore.!



Oh yes, i think you the only one from our goup here left,, no you will get this week. You sure you not under some internal checks,, thats why you pending maybe. Hope you get soon


----------



## Vic2013

rANCHO said:


> :help:
> 
> I have applied for 190 Visa for SS NSW on 27 july 2013, I have given Medical on aug 7, that will be uploaded in 5 working days, PCC done and uploaded, Waiting for CO,
> 
> Any other members applied on same dates or around it?


I have the exact same date of Visa lodgement. Except that my PCC and Medical will be both uploaded by August 27-28. Goodluck to both of us.


----------



## Imersion

ranjith47 said:


> Yeah, Im still waiting which I have been doing for the past 2 months now.
> 
> Got a mail from my CO who is from Team 34 Brisbane. She has requested for a document and I have sent back a reply. The working hours are over today but hopefully my grant will not be delayed anymore. I am tired of the wait.
> Anyway, I am happy my application has gone further and DIAC are working on my application.
> 
> I just hope the CO does not ignore my application and put me in the dark spot which will delay my grant. I need some kind of an assurance and I dont want to be stuck in front of my computer anymore.!



Hi Ranjith47,

We're exactly on the same boat, CO has been allocated to me today and asked for my marriage certificate (which I find odd as I've already uploaded it 8 weeks ago). What sort of document is your CO asking from you?

Imersion


----------



## rANCHO

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats Mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:





The Marine said:


> Yes I've the same time frame. tomorrow my Med will be uploaded


Good to know some one with the same time frame, thank you for the replay, hope the CO will be assigned soon to us. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ranjith47

Im the only one !? Wow.. I get to stand out for something here...! lol

No internal checks because i did not claim work experience. Also, I was allocated a CO very late:5th August. And just a week later, she has asked for just One requirement . So , having provided it today itself, lets see if she opens this email I sent tomorrow and maybe give me a grant!? lets see what happens...


----------



## ivetka233

ranjith47 said:


> Im the only one !? Wow.. I get to stand out for something here...! lol
> 
> No internal checks because i did not claim work experience. Also, I was allocated a CO very late:5th August. And just a week later, she has asked for just One requirement . So , having provided it today itself, lets see if she opens this email I sent tomorrow and maybe give me a grant!? lets see what happens...



Be happy you have CO,,, i cant see other week people getting GRANT or CO so easily,,, anyway your team 34 seems very slow,, when i was waiting was chcking on them so much,, thats my opinion so maybe thats why. 

My agent told me once you have asked for docs,, in 1 day or 2 you have decision,,,100% in 1 or 2 weeks!! So you soon


----------



## ranjith47

Imersion said:


> Hi Ranjith47,
> 
> We're exactly on the same boat, CO has been allocated to me today and asked for my marriage certificate (which I find odd as I've already uploaded it 8 weeks ago). What sort of document is your CO asking from you?
> 
> Imersion


CO has asked for a Payment Receipt for a Traffic offence I had mentioned in my Form 80. 
Now Im thinking I shouldnt have mentioned this on my Form 80 and maybe I must have got my grant today!?
Now lets see if this was a mistake or just a small hitch!. -- We'll know for sure, soon!. 
All the best to you too Imersion. They normally dont delay much if everything is being provided soon enough . Whatever delays or grants happen now really comes down to the Case Officer dealing with your application. 
If you're gravely unlucky and have a CO who has pushed your Case all the way back and started opening/dealing with other cases at hand or if a CO goes for a Vacation (as someone here is currently experiencing), then its a very unpleasant waiting lounge you'll be in.! 

Anyway, All the best to us.


----------



## vinnie88

any ideas about my question guys? 

thanks!


----------



## pnk

kittydoll said:


> Form 80:
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf
> 
> Go to the visa status page
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> you should see a link 'Organise you health examinations'
> click on it, it will opena form that will have ur HAP id, take that to emedical center with u
> 
> hope that helps !
> 
> 
> 
> *Venkat (July 02) < JoeJohn (July 06) < Kitty (July 11) < Colombo (July 15) < Ojhaa (July 18) < Melb2012 (July 22) < Terminator and balajism JC (July 23)*
> 
> 
> 
> ojhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks like ur medicals have cleared..
> i think u'll get a CO this week or next. coz i know early june applicants just got their CO and grants...
> u'll get ur CO & grant soon
> don't worry... be happy ....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info
Click to expand...


----------



## ivetka233

ranjith47 said:


> CO has asked for a Payment Receipt for a Traffic offence I had mentioned in my Form 80.
> Now Im thinking I shouldnt have mentioned this on my Form 80 and maybe I must have got my grant today!?
> Now lets see if this was a mistake or just a small hitch!. -- We'll know for sure, soon!.
> All the best to you too Imersion. They normally dont delay much if everything is being provided soon enough . Whatever delays or grants happen now really comes down to the Case Officer dealing with your application.
> If you're gravely unlucky and have a CO who has pushed your Case all the way back and started opening/dealing with other cases at hand or if a CO goes for a Vacation (as someone here is currently experiencing), then its a very unpleasant waiting lounge you'll be in.!
> 
> Anyway, All the best to us.



Yes you shouldnt mention it,, this people think really in block ,,never out,, they get scared,, crazy checking more....yes believe this is your minus,,hope she realize is nth serious soon


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Can somoby help me with my question...

After visa grant, what is the latest somebody can enter Aus? I was told 1 year..if that is true is it from the date visa was granted or PCC was issued?

I may like to delay it as long as possible so trying to figure out if it harms me if I get my PCC done now.


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> looks whose back!


Was busy with Stuff... Accommodation in Mel finalized. Tickets booked. Dental work and Swimming left. How are you doing?:tea:


----------



## vinnie88

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Can somoby help me with my question...
> 
> After visa grant, what is the latest somebody can enter Aus? I was told 1 year..if that is true is it from the date visa was granted or PCC was issued?
> 
> I may like to delay it as long as possible so trying to figure out if it harms me if I get my PCC done now.


based on what I know it depends on the min ( PCC date, Meds Date). 

However in some cases, COs put the first entry date 12 months after your grant date regardless of the validity of your PCC and MEDS... I dont know how to get a CO to do that but im sure there are some circumstances where you can extend your first entry date. im still researching about that


----------



## kittydoll

vinnie88 said:


> guys, does the "first entry date" on your grant depend on your PCC date or your MED date?
> 
> My first entry is 12 DEC, which is according to my meds date, however my PCC date is 15 jan...
> 
> I just hope there was a way I could extend my first entry date as my circumstaces have changed and I would prefer to arrive in Australia in jan, instead of Dec...
> 
> any ideas? please share your grant dates regarding your PCC and MEDS dates. thanks


hi vinnie,

ur visa entry date will be 1 yr from whichever one (pcc or meds) will expire first, in ur case, meds.

unfortunately i dont think u can extend the date, coz essentially ur meds will expire after 12 dec, and it is a requirement to complete ur first entry while meds n pcc are still valid....(meds n pcc are valid for 1 yr from issue date)


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> Was busy with Stuff... Accommodation in Mel finalized. Tickets booked. Dental work and Swimming left. How are you doing?:tea:


good to hear from you buddy!!! I am glad you got ur accommodation sorted, must be a relief. 

Same old really, still awaiting the grant. Whinging about the fact that I don't even have a CO yet and its been over 6 weeks, unlucky me! And people who applied on the same date as me have already started getting grants. I am unable to decode the DIAC and how they operate etc lol


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> good to hear from you buddy!!! I am glad you got ur accommodation sorted, must be a relief.
> 
> Same old really, still awaiting the grant. Whinging about the fact that I don't even have a CO yet and its been over 6 weeks, unlucky me! And people who applied on the same date as me have already started getting grants. I am unable to decode the DIAC and how they operate etc lol


My case officer contacted me after 6 weeks!


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> My case officer contacted me after 6 weeks!


u got your grant right after 6 weeks isnt it! so good!

i feel like i'm being mugged off! haha


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> u got your grant right after 6 weeks isnt it! so good!
> 
> i feel like i'm being mugged off! haha


Well, the charges have increased by $450 from 1 Sept. So count yourself lucky!


----------



## manan_1986

mindfreak said:


> good to hear from you buddy!!! I am glad you got ur accommodation sorted, must be a relief.
> 
> Same old really, still awaiting the grant. Whinging about the fact that I don't even have a CO yet and its been over 6 weeks, unlucky me! And people who applied on the same date as me have already started getting grants. I am unable to decode the DIAC and how they operate etc lol


Hey ,
I did my application on 27th June too, got my CO on 2nd august now waiting to upload my PCC, PCC still in the process, Medicals done for me and my wife... Will probably uploading everything by next week....

SO BASICALLY I AM ALSO WAITING FOR A GRANT, they might have already appointed a CO for your case...


----------



## OZOZOZ

Hi Everyone , awaiting all for CO's and the Golden electronic mail,

DIAC allocation for case officers in really unknown , only they know the criteria.
I saw in POMSINOZ forums that guys lodged on 17th July has a CO. So many of us from 27-6-13 are still awaiting case officers. 
Hope and can only hope to get to the next step very soon.

Best Wishes all


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> Well, the charges have increased by $450 from 1 Sept. So count yourself lucky!


lol way to make me feel better!


----------



## mindfreak

manan_1986 said:


> Hey ,
> I did my application on 27th June too, got my CO on 2nd august now waiting to upload my PCC, PCC still in the process, Medicals done for me and my wife... Will probably uploading everything by next week....
> 
> SO BASICALLY I AM ALSO WAITING FOR A GRANT, they might have already appointed a CO for your case...


Good luck mate, you seem to be on path to receive your grant! Na mate no CO for me as of today as informed to me by a DIAC representative.


----------



## OZOZOZ

Hi All,

I wonder the way of allocating case officers are random these days. It is not by the date of lodgement but still is unknown to us. 
Hope and can only hope to get Co and grant soon.

Best of luck to all of us.


----------



## Vijay24

manan_1986 said:


> Hey ,
> I did my application on 27th June too, got my CO on 2nd august now waiting to upload my PCC, PCC still in the process, Medicals done for me and my wife... Will probably uploading everything by next week....
> 
> SO BASICALLY I AM ALSO WAITING FOR A GRANT, they might have already appointed a CO for your case...



Is your CO also from GSM-Team02 from Adelaide?


----------



## happybuddha

icriding said:


> Was busy with Stuff... Accommodation in Mel finalized. Tickets booked. Dental work and *Swimming *left. How are you doing?:tea:


Swimming ?


----------



## shaikjalal

pnk said:


> kittydoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Form 80:
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf
> 
> Go to the visa status page
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> you should see a link 'Organise you health examinations'
> click on it, it will opena form that will have ur HAP id, take that to emedical center with u
> 
> hope that helps !
> 
> 
> 
> *Venkat (July 02) < JoeJohn (July 06) < Kitty (July 11) < Colombo (July 15) < Ojhaa (July 18) < Melb2012 (July 22) < Terminator and balajism JC (July 23)*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> Me too July  2 more weeks to go for my 8 weeks ..
Click to expand...


----------



## icriding

happybuddha said:


> Swimming ?


An essential part of Australian beach culture...


----------



## ram2013

Anyone applied 190 visa on 10th July got CO assigned?


----------



## Vikas2013

rANCHO said:


> :help:
> 
> I have applied for 190 Visa for SS NSW on 27 july 2013, I have given Medical on aug 7, that will be uploaded in 5 working days, PCC done and uploaded, Waiting for CO,
> 
> Any other members applied on same dates or around it?


Yes i did.24june.onshore.co25july.still waiting for grant


----------



## Hyd786

ram2013 said:


> Anyone applied 190 visa on 10th July got CO assigned?


should have been assigned by now. If not, then wait for a week since it doesn't take too long for a 190 visa.

Also, plz add your signature


----------



## srinu_srn

I have lodged 190 eVISA on 1-Aug-13.


----------



## ram2013

Hyd786 said:


> should have been assigned by now. If not, then wait for a week since it doesn't take too long for a 190 visa.
> 
> Also, plz add your signature


Thanks.

R u onshore applicant?


----------



## srinu_srn

Vikas2013 said:


> Yes i did.24june.onshore.co25july.still waiting for grant


Please find my details at my signature.


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Many congrats to all who got their grant today..


----------



## nepent27

ranjith47 said:


> Im the only one !? Wow.. I get to stand out for something here...! lol
> 
> No internal checks because i did not claim work experience. Also, I was allocated a CO very late:5th August. And just a week later, she has asked for just One requirement . So , having provided it today itself, lets see if she opens this email I sent tomorrow and maybe give me a grant!? lets see what happens...


I'm on the same boat as you are. I lodged mine a day after you. I got allocated CO 6th of Aug as per phone call inquiry made to DIAC. I haven't received any email yet from CO although I have sent an inquiry via email to team 34 last Tuesday. Btw, I'm also with team 34 Brisbane. And I haven't uploaded my Form 80 yet, apart from that, I have uploaded everything. Hope my CO will contact me soon and give me good news!


----------



## sahil772

form 80 also asks u to write ur contact address in australia and contact number . Can anybody suggest me that what can be written there. I dont ve any close relatives or friends in australia.


----------



## ranjith47

yeah,, I dont even think Form 80 was compulsory but I thought I'd fill and submit it anyway. 
Anyways, Its better you not upload anymore documents unless CO asks for it. 
You may get CO to contact you 2moro or if everythings alrite, you might go straight for the grant.

All the best.


----------



## srinu_srn

kapoorpuneet said:


> Many congrats to all who got their grant today..


were you uploaded any FORMs such as FORM 80 or 1221 etc?


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

ranjith47 said:


> yeah,, I dont even think Form 80 was compulsory but I thought I'd fill and submit it anyway.
> Anyways, Its better you not upload anymore documents unless CO asks for it.
> You may get CO to contact you 2moro or if everythings alrite, you might go straight for the grant.
> 
> All the best.


Hey ranjith,

Please if you can tell the initials of CO. I am also assigned to the same team and no grant after 2 months


----------



## ramanj

Hey guys i just saw the India passport site and it says walk in for PCC. Can anyone guide me if walk in really works or one need to go by appointment only.


----------



## dejumotalks

Razaqng said:


> @Dejumotalks,sorry to ask,are you a Nigerian or have blood relation to Nigeria?
> 
> Cheers


My brother, omo 9ja gaangaan ni mi ooo

We would all hear good news by Gods grace

BR,
Dej


----------



## sandhuaman

we put wrong date in the eoi . we have got the invitation. our experience was 5 .6 but we put to 5.3 date in our experience and eoi is currently mismatchig wat to do pls help give suggestions


----------



## srinu_srn

It depends on the PSK location. For me I had filled the application online and did not pay the fees. Next day I went to my PSK directly and got the PCC on the same day within 2 hours. What I suggest you is you just call the passport helpline contact number available at home page and mention your PSK and ask whether should I go directly. So that you can decide. I hope for every PSK we can go directly. Please confirm with the helpline people.


----------



## divyap

ramanj said:


> Hey guys i just saw the India passport site and it says walk in for PCC. Can anyone guide me if walk in really works or one need to go by appointment only.


Which city are you in India? 

Chennai PSKs require appointment.


----------



## sandhuaman

it is better to go by an appointment as it makes things easier for you


----------



## ramanj

I am in Pune


----------



## divyap

ramanj said:


> I am in Pune


I think you can manage without appointment in Pune. My friend succeeded in doing so in Pune.. 

All you need is luck at the PSK office entrance( :-D ).. But India and passport offices have changed drastically for good nowadays. 

But try your luck someday...

In the end iff you don't succeed, you can always book an appointment....


----------



## sre375

sahil772 said:


> form 80 also asks u to write ur contact address in australia and contact number . Can anybody suggest me that what can be written there. I dont ve any close relatives or friends in australia.


My agent told me to leave that blank.


----------



## ramanj

Hey thanks for the info. Will try tomorrow if i can get through walk in.that is the only doc pending in my apllication.


----------



## shyam

Hi Guys,

What sort of employment proofs we would need.

I knew Form 16, Payslip and Bank statement would suffice.

What about Form26AS & ITRV ? Please suggest.


----------



## Vijay24

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What sort of employment proofs we would need.
> 
> I knew Form 16, Payslip and Bank statement would suffice.
> 
> What about Form26AS & ITRV ? Please suggest.



ITRV if you have paid the taxes. The above documents should be fine


----------



## shyam

ramanj said:


> I am in Pune


Yeah. I got mine PCC done without appointment.

PSK would have very few candidates for PCC. So it should not be a problem.

You can walk in during 9-11 am in the morning. You would get the PCC in couple of hours.

I got my wife's PCC done today without appointment again.


----------



## shyam

Vijay24 said:


> ITRV if you have paid the taxes. The above documents should be fine


Thanks Vijay.

But, can you please clarify on "if you have paid the taxes"

In my case, yes I have paid tax and the same is mentioned on payslip.


----------



## kaurrajbir

ramanj said:


> Hey guys i just saw the India passport site and it says walk in for PCC. Can anyone guide me if walk in really works or one need to go by appointment only.


I would advise.. Go by appointment only.that would be hassle free.. In walk in you first need to take approval of po officer..that in itself would be cumbersome due to large number of visitors...


----------



## Andy10

SailOZ said:


> *Grant Received! *
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the grant, finally!
> 
> I can't thank you more for all the assistance and companionship. This morning, when I saw Rocky complied that list, i have a strong hunch strike that i might receive grant real soon! And there it is!
> 
> That past few months is really exhausting. I believe all of our fellow to-be-granted friends here will relate to that. I panicked at any single mistakes in the form filling, paranoid about every single changes on the E-Visa page and battled between extreme hope and possible extreme despair...
> 
> I remembered seeing it in one post, a friend who was just granted mentioned something like "don't worry too much. All of your grant WILL come." At that time, I thought it is just someone who has got the grant trying to be comforting and nice. How could we NOT be worried? How could we know in the end grant will come? But at this point, looking back, all of sudden, it came to me that he is probably right.
> 
> All the anxieties and depression of waiting in the past didn't seem to speed up my application. It even cut into my normal course of life. Now i almost wanted to laugh at the me-in-the-past with a line like "why bother?". But on the other hand, maybe experiencing all these emotions itself is part of the journey.In the process of this emotional roller-coaster, visions were further defined, relation with family were further bonded and there is also a slight chance that we might be developing a deeper sense of faith, believing in something intangibly beyond to be really true.
> 
> Anyway, this whole journey would be unbearably cruel and impossible without you guys chipping in with advice and encouragement on the way. Again I want to THANK YOU ALL and extend my most sincere wishes to all of you.
> 
> Believe it or not, your grant is just AROUND THE CORNER!


Congratulations!!! :rockon: Good one!!!


----------



## Vijay24

shyam said:


> Thanks Vijay.
> 
> But, can you please clarify on "if you have paid the taxes"
> 
> In my case, yes I have paid tax and the same is mentioned on payslip.



I meant, in my case I had not paid taxes in my initial part of the career because I was under non-taxable income, for that period I have submitted Form-16. 

So in your case also, if you haven't paid any tax in your claimed work experience, you can just submit Form-16. If you have paid the tax, ITRV form is fine

This is what I meant.


----------



## manan_1986

Vijay24 said:


> Is your CO also from GSM-Team02 from Adelaide?


Yeah team 2 adelaide


----------



## manan_1986

Vijay24 said:


> Is your CO also from GSM-Team02 from Adelaide?


Yeah team 2 adelaide


----------



## joejohn

nktcoming said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I'm in short of five points (I got 55 points) to apply for 189 Visa, so I am planning to claim the spouse points which allows me to apply for 189.
> 
> But I need some information on how to claim those as i am very new to this forum.
> 
> Please give me your opinions and suggestions.
> 
> Please find the details about my partner's qualification and experience.
> 
> 1) She has completed B.E in Computer Science Engineering
> 2) She has been working in a small company on Microsoft technologies for 3 years(just completed)
> 3) Her package is 1.8 LPA and they are giving salary in hand.
> 4) So, she can provide the pay slips but not bank statement.
> 5) As her salary is less than 2 lacs,we haven't filed IT returns.
> 
> Could you please let me know whether I can claim the partner 5 points or not?
> 
> I'd be really thankful for your help.


The link below gives details on how to claim partner's skill points - 
Skilled – Independent (Residence) visa (subclass 885)

You have to get your partner's skills accessed with ACS. While submitting visa application, submit as much proof as possible. 

Try collecting below docs - 

Reference letter
Contract/appointment letter
Pay slips
Form 16

It depends on the accessing authority and the CO if it is convincing enough. In your case form 16 may become very important.


----------



## ab1303

I provided all of the documents (Education, Employment, Form80, PCC etc) in April and none of them are marked as "Met"... Most are marked as "Received" where as IELTS and education are still marked as "Required"even though both are provided. Is it strange or I am an outcast...???


----------



## shyam

rANCHO said:


> :help:
> 
> I have applied for 190 Visa for SS NSW on 27 july 2013, I have given Medical on aug 7, that will be uploaded in 5 working days, PCC done and uploaded, Waiting for CO,
> 
> Any other members applied on same dates or around it?


Yes Rancho.

Applied on 24th July with NSW SS. Yet to attend for medicals. Everything else is done.
Looking at the posts it seems like the CO allocation will be only in the 1st week of september.


----------



## shyam

Vijay24 said:


> I meant, in my case I had not paid taxes in my initial part of the career because I was under non-taxable income, for that period I have submitted Form-16.
> 
> So in your case also, if you haven't paid any tax in your claimed work experience, you can just submit Form-16. If you have paid the tax, ITRV form is fine
> 
> This is what I meant.


Okay, got it. Thanks.


----------



## The Shobra

Please how many days I have to upload my document after I paid and lodged my application 
Thanks


----------



## happybuddha

What does this column mean in the google doc : No. of days for CO allocation
Is it the number of days that took for CO allocation ? If so, shaikjalal applied on 6th July (before most) and still doesnt have CO. Even worse is for me, I applied on 4th, stil no CO


----------



## The Marine

The Shobra said:


> Please how many days I have to upload my document after I paid and lodged my application
> Thanks


It is recommended to get all docs uploaded before CO assigned. Roughly, it takes 5-6 weeks to have a CO.


----------



## Razaqng

dejumotalks said:


> My brother, omo 9ja gaangaan ni mi ooo
> 
> We would all hear good news by Gods grace
> 
> BR,
> Dej


Ok then!Pls keep in touch.

Amin,our grants shall come without further delay.Cheers


----------



## jogiyogi

kittydoll said:


> hey jogiyogi, y is it taking sooo long for u?
> 
> do u think ur file is going though ASIO checks?


As per my CO my application is not under security check but it is routine check. It might take 8 weeks (started from 9 july 2013) to conplete. I am waiting to complete 8 weeks then I will ring my CO.

:-( :-(

Guys any suggestion for me...


----------



## ivetka233

jogiyogi said:


> As per my CO my application is not under security check but it is routine check. It might take 8 weeks (started from 9 july 2013) to conplete. I am waiting to complete 8 weeks then I will ring my CO.
> 
> :-( :-(
> 
> Guys any suggestion for me...



Nothing, you must wait.....


----------



## ivetka233

congratulation ARUN


----------



## asherasher

Hello Everyone,

Need expert advice from anyone who can help!! 

I contacted my case officer a month back and got to know that they are waiting on overseas work exp. verification.

I have switched 2 jobs , 1st job i cannot find out if any verification was done as its a big company and out of 5 years of points that i have claimed 4.5 years are from my first company and no one in my second company has gotten any verification request.

My question is, is it okay to share the Email addresses, Name as well as phone numbers for the HR from both my previous organizations letting the Co know that following ppl can be contacted ??

or would that show my eagerness for getting the verification done and finally getting the grant ??

Regards,
Asher


----------



## sahil772

sre375 said:


> My agent told me to leave that blank.


Thanx


----------



## joejohn

happybuddha said:


> What does this column mean in the google doc : No. of days for CO allocation
> Is it the number of days that took for CO allocation ? If so, shaikjalal applied on 6th July (before most) and still doesnt have CO. Even worse is for me, I applied on 4th, stil no CO


None of Jul applicant got CO allocated...

Venkat is the earliest, who applied on 2nd Jul.


----------



## Vikas2013

Gud morning everyone.
Its 10.15 in sydney and 8.15 in my plac3(perth).Its tuesday 2day
Means mangalvaar.hopefully lot of grants will come on this mangal
Day.
Hey rocky where is ur list???
Anyway write ur name if u think u will grant 2day
Gud luck


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Expected Grants This week..

1. Killerbee82
2. Vijay24
3. Rahulmenda
4. Asherasher
5. Andy10
6. SailOz
7. Mindfreak
8. Rocky Balboa
9. sghosh
10. Vikas2013
12. Neetikavikas
13.....
14....
15.....

Add your name yourself...Red members got grant yesterday..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

OZOZOZ said:


> Hi Everyone , awaiting all for CO's and the Golden electronic mail,
> 
> DIAC allocation for case officers in really unknown , only they know the criteria.
> I saw in POMSINOZ forums that guys lodged on 17th July has a CO. So many of us from 27-6-13 are still awaiting case officers.
> Hope and can only hope to get to the next step very soon.
> 
> Best Wishes all


There is absolutely no regulatory mechanism for CO allocation..It is all dicey...

I lodged my visa 6 weeks ago..Friends who lodged 7 weeks ago have been told to wait 2 more weeks..:nono:


----------



## venkatravinder

Yeah desperately waiting for the CO.

Infact the first thing i do as soon as i wake up is refresh the inbox( knowing the fact that it has mail push ).


----------



## melbourne2012

I called and it"s advised that co allocation is more than 5 weeks. Hope it does not take longer than that!


----------



## ranjith47

Firstly Varma, my CO initials was MW.
She was really swift in processing I guess because :

My Visa application has been granted .
It's an all green for my future in Australia.

Must enter before May 21, 2014... So that's when I submitted my first PCC.

Ofcourse I thank everyone but the closest of them all in this forum would be Ivetka and cprem.
Everyone has been helpful and hopefully I have given my share of advice during the course of time 

It's a special day today. It will be remembered for life as it is a symbol of a new beginning .


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Expected Grants This week..
> 
> 1. Killerbee82
> 2. Vijay24
> 3. Rahulmenda
> 4. Asherasher
> 5. Andy10
> 6. SailOz
> 7. Mindfreak
> 8. Rocky Balboa
> 9. sghosh
> 10. Vikas2013
> 12. Neetikavikas
> 13.....
> 14....
> 15.....
> 
> Add your name yourself...Red members got grant yesterday..


Where is my name Rocky Balboa?


----------



## rahul897

ranjith47 said:


> Firstly Varma, my CO initials was MW.
> She was really swift in processing I guess because :
> 
> My Visa application has been granted .
> It's an all green for my future in Australia.
> 
> Must enter before May 21, 2014... So that's when I submitted my first PCC.
> 
> Ofcourse I thank everyone but the closest of them all in this forum would be Ivetka and cprem.
> Everyone has been helpful and hopefully I have given my share of advice during the course of time
> 
> It's a special day today. It will be remembered for life as it is a symbol of a new beginning .


congrats,any verification took place for u?


----------



## naree

Rocky Balboa said:


> Expected Grants This week..
> 
> 1. Killerbee82
> 2. Vijay24
> 3. Rahulmenda
> 4. Asherasher
> 5. Andy10
> 6. SailOz
> 7. Mindfreak
> 8. Rocky Balboa
> 9. sghosh
> 10. Vikas2013
> 12. Neetikavikas
> 13.....
> 14....
> 15.....
> 
> Add your name yourself...Red members got grant yesterday..


1. Killerbee82
2. Vijay24
3. Rahulmenda
4. Asherasher
5. Andy10
6. SailOz
7. Mindfreak
8. Rocky Balboa
9. sghosh
10. Vikas2013
12. Neetikavikas
13. Naree
14....
15.....

added naree in the list


----------



## nepent27

Congratulations Ranjith! Finally waiting is all over for you! All the best with your future here in Land down under.


----------



## SS28

shyam said:


> Yes Rancho.
> 
> Applied on 24th July with NSW SS. Yet to attend for medicals. Everything else is done.
> Looking at the posts it seems like the CO allocation will be only in the 1st week of september.


Hey, I applied a bit late than you guys, applied on 31st July, PCC and Medicals are done on 07 Aug, documents are uploaded.. waiting game is on ....


----------



## mithu93ku

SS28 said:


> Hey, I applied a bit late than you guys, applied on 31st July, PCC and Medicals are done on 07 Aug, documents are uploaded.. waiting game is on ....


Good luck mate!:thumb:


----------



## happybuddha

joejohn said:


> None of Jul applicant got CO allocated...
> 
> Venkat is the earliest, who applied on 2nd Jul.


So what is the meaning of that column then ? And people have updated it with numbers also, so I thought may be I am missing something.


----------



## andy2013

1. Killerbee82
2. Vijay24
3. Rahulmenda
4. Asherasher
5. Andy10
6. SailOz
7. Mindfreak
8. Rocky Balboa
9. sghosh
10. Vikas2013
12. Neetikavikas
13. Naree
14....
15.....
.
.
.
30. Andy2013


----------



## ranjith47

rahul897 said:


> congrats,any verification took place for u?



No unusual verification apart from the normal ones they might possibly do.


----------



## Nisha S.

Good morning Everyone,

I got the Golden Email at 6.30 a.m India time.

It took me 30 minutes to process the fact I have actually received the GRANT!!!

I would like to thank the members of this forum who helped/guided me through this emotionally turbulent but joyous experience. When I was complaining about not getting a CO even after 7 weeks, one of you mentioned that I could get a direct grant. I thought to myself what are the odds of that??!!

But that's what happened, I got a *direct grant* without being contacted by the the CO. No verification, no additional documents, nothing!

I wish all the aspirants also get their Visas this week. You are a superb bunch of people and I hope you receive the golden email in your inbox ASAP.

Thanks guys arty:


----------



## Vijay24

Nisha S. said:


> Good morning Everyone,
> 
> I got the Golden Email at 6.30 a.m India time.
> 
> It took me 30 minutes to process the fact I have actually received the GRANT!!!
> 
> I would like to thank the members of this forum who helped/guided me through this emotionally turbulent but joyous experience. When I was complaining about not getting a CO even after 7 weeks, one of you mentioned that I could get a direct grant. I thought to myself what are the odds of that??!!
> 
> But that's what happened, I got a *direct grant* without being contacted by the the CO. No verification, no additional documents, nothing!
> 
> I wish all the aspirants also get their Visas this week. You are a superb bunch of people and I hope you receive the golden email in your inbox ASAP.
> 
> Thanks guys arty:


Awesome... Congrats! 

Where is the treat?


----------



## mithu93ku

Nisha S. said:


> Good morning Everyone,
> 
> I got the Golden Email at 6.30 a.m India time.
> 
> It took me 30 minutes to process the fact I have actually received the GRANT!!!
> 
> I would like to thank the members of this forum who helped/guided me through this emotionally turbulent but joyous experience. When I was complaining about not getting a CO even after 7 weeks, one of you mentioned that I could get a direct grant. I thought to myself what are the odds of that??!!
> 
> But that's what happened, I got a *direct grant* without being contacted by the the CO. No verification, no additional documents, nothing!
> 
> I wish all the aspirants also get their Visas this week. You are a superb bunch of people and I hope you receive the golden email in your inbox ASAP.
> 
> Thanks guys arty:


Congrats Nisha S.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Vijay24

Nisha - Is your CO also from GSM-Adl-02?


----------



## Vijay24

Can someone tell me why there is less gap between my posts and signature? :/


----------



## mithu93ku

1. Killerbee82
2. Vijay24
3. Rahulmenda
4. Asherasher
5. Andy10
6. SailOz
7. Mindfreak
8. Rocky Balboa
9. sghosh
10. Vikas2013
12. Neetikavikas
13. Naree
14....
15.....
.
.
.
30. Andy2013
.
.
.
.
50. mithu93ku


----------



## Australia1

ranjith47 said:


> Firstly Varma, my CO initials was MW.
> She was really swift in processing I guess because :
> 
> My Visa application has been granted .
> It's an all green for my future in Australia.
> 
> Must enter before May 21, 2014... So that's when I submitted my first PCC.
> 
> Ofcourse I thank everyone but the closest of them all in this forum would be Ivetka and cprem.
> Everyone has been helpful and hopefully I have given my share of advice during the course of time
> 
> It's a special day today. It will be remembered for life as it is a symbol of a new beginning .


Congrats Ranjith.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

ranjith47 said:


> Firstly Varma, my CO initials was MW.
> She was really swift in processing I guess because :
> 
> My Visa application has been granted .
> It's an all green for my future in Australia.
> 
> Must enter before May 21, 2014... So that's when I submitted my first PCC.
> 
> Ofcourse I thank everyone but the closest of them all in this forum would be Ivetka and cprem.
> Everyone has been helpful and hopefully I have given my share of advice during the course of time
> 
> It's a special day today. It will be remembered for life as it is a symbol of a new beginning .


Congrats Ranjith


----------



## Andy10

Nisha S. said:


> Good morning Everyone,
> 
> I got the Golden Email at 6.30 a.m India time.
> 
> It took me 30 minutes to process the fact I have actually received the GRANT!!!
> 
> I would like to thank the members of this forum who helped/guided me through this emotionally turbulent but joyous experience. When I was complaining about not getting a CO even after 7 weeks, one of you mentioned that I could get a direct grant. I thought to myself what are the odds of that??!!
> 
> But that's what happened, I got a *direct grant* without being contacted by the the CO. No verification, no additional documents, nothing!
> 
> I wish all the aspirants also get their Visas this week. You are a superb bunch of people and I hope you receive the golden email in your inbox ASAP.
> 
> Thanks guys arty:


Congratzzz!!! :lock1::lock1::lock1:


----------



## kittydoll

that column is just how many days it has been till date, since visa was lodged. it will continue counting until co gets allocated.

once co is allocated, it will stop counting at a number

no. of days till co allocation = co allocated date - visa lodged date


----------



## Andy10

Vijay24 said:


> Can someone tell me why there is less gap between my posts and signature? :/


doesn't look like it


----------



## amitgupte

Nisha S. said:


> Good morning Everyone,
> 
> I got the Golden Email at 6.30 a.m India time.
> 
> It took me 30 minutes to process the fact I have actually received the GRANT!!!
> 
> I would like to thank the members of this forum who helped/guided me through this emotionally turbulent but joyous experience. When I was complaining about not getting a CO even after 7 weeks, one of you mentioned that I could get a direct grant. I thought to myself what are the odds of that??!!
> 
> But that's what happened, I got a *direct grant* without being contacted by the the CO. No verification, no additional documents, nothing!
> 
> I wish all the aspirants also get their Visas this week. You are a superb bunch of people and I hope you receive the golden email in your inbox ASAP.
> 
> Thanks guys arty:



Awesome!! Congrats


----------



## amitgupte

Had called up DIAC today to see if I have been allocated a CO. The lady over the phone conveniently said its could take upto 10 weeks for CO allocation (Dont want to believe her) 
Anyone applied in the first week of July and has been assigned a CO? I just know Hyd786 getting his grant after applying in July. 
Amit


----------



## mayankp

9 weeks completed today. At least, now I can expect CO allocation before end of next week and wish to get requirement of Medical and PCC by this month end.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## The Marine

shyam said:


> Yes Rancho.
> 
> Applied on 24th July with NSW SS. Yet to attend for medicals. Everything else is done.
> Looking at the posts it seems like the CO allocation will be only in the 1st week of september.


same here


----------



## nareshpatel2

Hi Vijay,

I have a question regarding the employment proofs for overseas experience.

I have claimed 3 years of India experience and currently I am in Australia from last 2+ years so I have claimed 1 year Australia Experience. 

Now I do not have payslips and bank statements for the initial 7-8 months of my employment in India and my bank account is also closed. I have REFERENCE LETTER STATING ALL MY DUTIES on Company Letter Head , EXPERIENCE LETTER and FORM 16 for all the claimed experience.

Is this documents are enough or anything else required ?

I have gone through your posts and I think CO has emailed you for some extra proofs.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

some of my posts are disappearing from the forum..even my private messages from moderators...anyone experiencing similar problem?


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

By God's grace received the Grant today.


----------



## Hyd786

Rocky Balboa said:


> some of my posts are disappearing from the forum..even my private messages from moderators...anyone experiencing similar problem?


Yes Rocky,

Even i'm facing the same issue. Unread messages are getting deleted when I open them


----------



## naree

Even my posts are also disappeared.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

By God's Grace received the Grant today.


----------



## The Shobra

Hi All,
please in uploading the documents there is - *Member of Family Unit, Evidence of* - for my chilldren.
i dont have a family book or household booklet.
please advice how can i submit this evidence?

thanks


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

By God's Grace received the Grant today.


----------



## vijay_k

The Shobra said:


> Hi All,
> please in uploading the documents there is - *Member of Family Unit, Evidence of* - for my chilldren.
> i dont have a family book or household booklet.
> please advice how can i submit this evidence?
> 
> thanks


You can submit birth certificate where parents name mentioned.
I did the same for my kid.


----------



## killerbee82

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> By God's Grace received the Grant today.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## dragoman

mayankp said:


> 9 weeks completed today. At least, now I can expect CO allocation before end of next week and wish to get requirement of Medical and PCC by this month end.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


 

I am also doing the same thing , waiting for CO to ask for medicals & PCC . But is this really the right approach ?

Do u think any delay due to this , can cause any issue with Visa allocation . Looking at the changes happening in Visa regulation almost every month . ( Visa fees increase , ACS rule change , State Sponsorship Ban ) etc etc .

I am planning not to migrate before Feb 2014 .. thats y delaying things on purpose . I believe you also have the same reason ? 


Dragoman


----------



## terminator1

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> By God's grace received the Grant today.


finally, you got it. 
you have been waiting for quite sometime. congrats and wish you the best


----------



## mayankp

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> By God's grace received the Grant today.


Congratulations Abhishek......All the best for success in your new venture at new location......


----------



## mayankp

dragoman said:


> I am also doing the same thing , waiting for CO to ask for medicals & PCC . But is this really the right approach ?
> 
> Do u think any delay due to this , can cause any issue with Visa allocation . Looking at the changes happening in Visa regulation almost every month . ( Visa fees increase , ACS rule change , State Sponsorship Ban ) etc etc .
> 
> I am planning not to migrate before Feb 2014 .. thats y delaying things on purpose . I believe you also have the same reason ?
> 
> 
> Dragoman


I hope this is right approach because suggested by my agent, who knows better than me this process. I have not such plans but I want to keep time gap as much as possible because I want my family to join me there after I get settled in 3-6 months.


----------



## mirza_755

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> By God's Grace received the Grant today.


Congratulation ...............................


----------



## terminator1

dragoman said:


> I am also doing the same thing , waiting for CO to ask for medicals & PCC . But is this really the right approach ?
> 
> Do u think any delay due to this , can cause any issue with Visa allocation . Looking at the changes happening in Visa regulation almost every month . ( Visa fees increase , ACS rule change , State Sponsorship Ban ) etc etc .
> 
> I am planning not to migrate before Feb 2014 .. thats y delaying things on purpose . I believe you also have the same reason ?
> 
> 
> Dragoman


once you have lodged the application, changes that have come later will not apply. 
only the conditions at the time of applying of visa will apply.
As per my understanding on pcc, upload all pccs at once. don't leave one or more pccs to be uploaded at a later point of time. i have seen two cases on this forum in which the applicants underwent security checks.


----------



## sre375

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> By God's grace received the Grant today.


Congratulations!!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## sre375

happybuddha said:


> What does this column mean in the google doc : No. of days for CO allocation
> Is it the number of days that took for CO allocation ? If so, shaikjalal applied on 6th July (before most) and still doesnt have CO. Even worse is for me, I applied on 4th, stil no CO


There is still time.. most people get CO's assigned after the 8th week.


----------



## earldro

The Shobra said:


> Please how many days I have to upload my document after I paid and lodged my application
> Thanks


Hi,

Sent you a PM, please confirm receipt.

Earl


----------



## mindfreak

any grants today?


----------



## shyam

asherasher said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Need expert advice from anyone who can help!!
> 
> I contacted my case officer a month back and got to know that they are waiting on overseas work exp. verification.
> 
> I have switched 2 jobs , 1st job i cannot find out if any verification was done as its a big company and out of 5 years of points that i have claimed 4.5 years are from my first company and no one in my second company has gotten any verification request.
> 
> My question is, is it okay to share the Email addresses, Name as well as phone numbers for the HR from both my previous organizations letting the Co know that following ppl can be contacted ??
> 
> or would that show my eagerness for getting the verification done and finally getting the grant ??
> 
> Regards,
> Asher


I think it is absolutely fine. 
If the CO want your experience verified then he would ask you those details and if not even after having those details he may not proceed.

Anyways, i believe the forms would ask for these details and they are supposed to be provided when asked.

Provide all what is asked and for others you can wait.


----------



## rANCHO

shyam said:


> Yes Rancho.
> 
> Applied on 24th July with NSW SS. Yet to attend for medicals. Everything else is done.
> Looking at the posts it seems like the CO allocation will be only in the 1st week of september.


Thank you for the replay Shyam!!
Hope it happens by 1st week of September, from there on it is case by case basis.
Hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sghosh

some isssues with the the forum i guess, there are not many posts todaay only 1 page till now. Just few mins ago, I was unable to see the last page.


----------



## PDHUNT

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> By God's grace received the Grant today.


Congratulations Abhishek and wishing you good luck for the next


----------



## earldro

Quick question folks... Do CO's give extensions to the 28 days after requesting for documentz?

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## amitgupte

Rocky Balboa said:


> some of my posts are disappearing from the forum..even my private messages from moderators...anyone experiencing similar problem?


Yeah Man..a couple of my posts suddenly disappeared


----------



## andyv

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> By God's grace received the Grant today.


Congrats Buddy


----------



## vikramr22

Ladies and Gentlemen, 

The results for the 5th August round is published. From now on what they say is that occupation with high demand like IT and Engineering will be selected only on a pro rated basis, what i understand is that, this means out of the remaining places in the occupation ceiling (ICT Business Analyst is about 400 approx) these will be given out equally over the next 10 and half months remianing until july 2014. that would mean about 35 applications per round. if this is the case, then i dont think anyone with 60 points will get invited for ICT business analyst again, because every month there are always more than 35 new applications for business anayst with 65 points!

This is just my understanding. if anyone knows more about this, please enlighten us. By the way i already have an invitation for 489, im writing this information for the benefit of those who are still waiting to apply or applied and waiting for an invitation.

Good Luck.


----------



## earldro

Hi,

I am also a UAE applicant, lets connect to make this process less stressful, PM me and I will send across my contact info.

Earl


----------



## sghosh

again unable to see the last 2 pages


----------



## dragoman

terminator1 said:


> once you have lodged the application, changes that have come later will not apply.
> only the conditions at the time of applying of visa will apply.
> As per my understanding on pcc, upload all pccs at once. don't leave one or more pccs to be uploaded at a later point of time. i have seen two cases on this forum in which the applicants underwent security checks.


Thanks for your response . 

You mean I have uploaded my UK PCC , shall I upload Indian PCC at earliest ?

The reason for not uploading is that I want the maximum possible date for first entry for my Family specially . 6 months buffer I should have before calling them . Although this is worst case planning scenario . 

Dragoman


----------



## shyam

nareshpatel2 said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> I have a question regarding the employment proofs for overseas experience.
> 
> I have claimed 3 years of India experience and currently I am in Australia from last 2+ years so I have claimed 1 year Australia Experience.
> 
> Now I do not have payslips and bank statements for the initial 7-8 months of my employment in India and my bank account is also closed. I have REFERENCE LETTER STATING ALL MY DUTIES on Company Letter Head , EXPERIENCE LETTER and FORM 16 for all the claimed experience.
> 
> Is this documents are enough or anything else required ?
> 
> I have gone through your posts and I think CO has emailed you for some extra proofs.


Better you provide what is asked.

Contact the bank. They should be able to provide you the statement even if the account is closed.

I suggest not to give CO an alternate thought or aspect to think in making the Grant decisions.


----------



## The Marine

The Shobra said:


> Hi All,
> please in uploading the documents there is - *Member of Family Unit, Evidence of* - for my chilldren.
> i dont have a family book or household booklet.
> please advice how can i submit this evidence?
> 
> thanks


Birth certificate showing name of Father and Mother should be enough


----------



## mindfreak

I can see that there's page 1027 and 1028 on this thread, but unfortunately I am unable to go past page 1026 for some weird reason? Is this happening for anyone else or perhaps happened in the past? PM me!!! Thanks  It's just too annoying not to be able to follow the recent posts on this thread.


----------



## Tans

Hi experts,

I dropped an email to Health Strategies requesting for my medical status whether it is finalized or not, as I don’t have CO yet.

I got a reply from the team that,

Dear XXXXX

I have checked the case and the health results are recorded on our system, please contact your visa processing officer to enquire on the progress of your visa application. You can provide the case officer with the health request ID: XXXXXXXXXX

Can you please let me know what does this mean? Is it something finalized or what does this mean?

I generally saw in forums that they reply after 1 week. Strangely, they replied with in 6 hours.

Regards,
Tans


----------



## ilayarajamtm

hi
I received the following message form my CO is it positive or negative message


I will be corresponding with you formally over the following weeks as a means of moving your application forward. 

In the meantime, there is nothing further for you to provide.

thanks


----------



## rahulmenda

andy2013 said:


> 1. Killerbee82
> 2. Vijay24
> 3. Rahulmenda
> 4. Asherasher
> 5. Andy10
> 6. SailOz
> 7. Mindfreak
> 8. Rocky Balboa
> 9. sghosh
> 10. Vikas2013
> 12. Neetikavikas
> 13. Naree
> 14....
> 15.....
> .
> .
> .
> 30. Andy2013


Hi Friends,

I got a reply from my new CO. Which I have send on Thursday last week. below is the mail reply.

_Thank you for your email. Please be advised that the case officer xxxx who was allocated to this application, has since moved to another Section. This application has been re-allocated to me. I am currently processing this application. Please be aware that the assessment period will take up to 8-12 weeks from the allocation date of August 5th when I was re-allocated this application. I do not require any further documents from you at this stage. I will be in touch with you if I do require any further documents in the future._

Means again I have to wait 2-3 months  . Plz people who applied visa check with your CO for current status and lets share the present status for each


----------



## ivetka233

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> By God's Grace received the Grant today.




Welcome to the club,, big relief isnt' it . Enjoy and congratulation again!


----------



## rahulmenda

ilayarajamtm said:


> hi
> I received the following message form my CO is it positive or negative message
> 
> 
> I will be corresponding with you formally over the following weeks as a means of moving your application forward.
> 
> In the meantime, there is nothing further for you to provide.
> 
> thanks



Me to similar mail dude 

Thank you for your email. Please be advised that the case officer xxxx who was allocated to this application, has since moved to another Section. This application has been re-allocated to me. I am currently processing this application. Please be aware that the assessment period will take up to 8-12 weeks from the allocation date of August 5th when I was re-allocated this application. I do not require any further documents from you at this stage. I will be in touch with you if I do require any further documents in the future.

Again waiting for next 2-months :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hyd786

rahulmenda said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got a reply from my new CO. Which I have send on Thursday last week. below is the mail reply.
> 
> _Thank you for your email. Please be advised that the case officer xxxx who was allocated to this application, has since moved to another Section. This application has been re-allocated to me. I am currently processing this application. Please be aware that the assessment period will take up to 8-12 weeks from the allocation date of August 5th when I was re-allocated this application. I do not require any further documents from you at this stage. I will be in touch with you if I do require any further documents in the future._
> 
> Means again I have to wait 2-3 months  . Plz people who applied visa check with your CO for current status and lets share the present status for each


Hi Rahul,

It's now clear that he doesn't need any additional doc's. Just to be on a safer side, he said he'll contact you in case he needs any info. 

Wait for him to check all your docs again & then you can expect a Grant. 

Need not take much time as you think or as it is mentioned.


----------



## rahulmenda

I think some re-shuffle of CO has been done from Aug 5th or because of some thing our process will be delayed. Plz check with you respective CO so that it will be helpful to all


----------



## ivetka233

ranjith47 said:


> Firstly Varma, my CO initials was MW.
> She was really swift in processing I guess because :
> 
> My Visa application has been granted .
> It's an all green for my future in Australia.
> 
> Must enter before May 21, 2014... So that's when I submitted my first PCC.
> 
> Ofcourse I thank everyone but the closest of them all in this forum would be Ivetka and cprem.
> Everyone has been helpful and hopefully I have given my share of advice during the course of time
> 
> It's a special day today. It will be remembered for life as it is a symbol of a new beginning .




Impossible, very happy for you, keep in touch, i all the time have a look on this website for check how people do, is very nice forum. It was also for me very great experience for tunning my nervous away to talk to you guys,,so all of us now have grants and australia,, hope all will be happy and lucky here from now on.

See i told you you will get it soon, after docs are asked it goes as bomb 


Look like warma got too, amazing,, grants start to go faster,, maybe now they employed more people, hehe....not like at our old times of waiting...

Feel good to look back and see what we wrote and how been frustrated, hope this forum never be cancell, so 5y after i can laugh at our coments and friendships.


----------



## ivetka233

well done everyone!


----------



## Harish2013

vikramr22 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> The results for the 5th August round is published. From now on what they say is that occupation with high demand like IT and Engineering will be selected only on a pro rated basis, what i understand is that, this means out of the remaining places in the occupation ceiling (ICT Business Analyst is about 400 approx) these will be given out equally over the next 10 and half months remianing until july 2014. that would mean about 35 applications per round. if this is the case, then i dont think anyone with 60 points will get invited for ICT business analyst again, because every month there are always more than 35 new applications for business anayst with 65 points!
> 
> This is just my understanding. if anyone knows more about this, please enlighten us. By the way i already have an invitation for 489, im writing this information for the benefit of those who are still waiting to apply or applied and waiting for an invitation.
> 
> Good Luck.


Hi Vikramr,
Yes, i have same understanding on 2611.


*Let's take 2611 as an example:*
Firstly, there are around 462 positions left for 2611. 
And there are 21 invitation round left till July-2014. 
Then DIAC use pro rata allocation of the remaining places rule in those 21 rounds. 
It would be around only 22 persons be invited in each round.
If there are more than 22 persons have 65+, then only those 65+ holders could get the invite.


----------



## rahulmenda

Hyd786 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> It's now clear that he doesn't need any additional doc's. Just to be on a safer side, he said he'll contact you in case he needs any info.
> 
> Wait for him to check all your docs again & then you can expect a Grant.
> 
> Need not take much time as you think or as it is mentioned.


thank you yaar, really I waiting for Grant Yaar


----------



## srinu_srn

The Marine said:


> Birth certificate showing name of Father and Mother should be enough


I think You can also give passport copy (address page) of your child that shows parents name.


----------



## ishaanchal

Hello Friends 

A Little update and Advice needed !

I have applied for a 190 ACT sponsored (Software Tester 261314) Visa. My time line is:

190 Visa applied - 5th May 2013
CO appointed - 6th June 2013
Medicals - 11th June 2013
Additional Docs Requested (Additional proof of my relationship) and Uploaded - 22nd June 2013
Grant - Waiting 

Now, I am using a migration agent from India which is not registered with MARA (As its no mandatory). Unfortunately he's not too much friendly. He doesnt keeps me in loop for anything. He told me that I have a CO from Team 33 Brisbane and he told me that all the requested docs have been uploaded on 22nd June 2013.

He doesnt even shares the Password with me so that I can check my status online. He says that he has already sent a reminder email to my CO (Which i dont believe)

Now today i.e 13th August 2013 after waiting for around 100 days since i filed my visa, i decided to call DIAC. Spoke with their Customer Care and found out that my CO is from Team 34 Brisbane ([email protected]) and that was all they were able to tell me. They also told me that they have received my medicals but were not supposed to share the result of my medicals. They also told me that they (DIAC Customer Care Agent) cannot see any relationship proof that my agent has uploaded. They said it could be due to some technical errors or even my CO hasnt uploaded the docs on website as it'll result in slowing down the website. 

I wanna know whom shud i trust now ? My consultant says he's uploaded everything and some docs which are additionally sent to CO via email are not supposed to reflect on the online portal. Do you guys think i should write to my CO and ask him/her the progress of my case ?

Worried Expat

Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## surinsin

ranjith47 said:


> Firstly Varma, my CO initials was MW.
> She was really swift in processing I guess because :
> 
> My Visa application has been granted .
> It's an all green for my future in Australia.
> 
> Must enter before May 21, 2014... So that's when I submitted my first PCC.
> 
> Ofcourse I thank everyone but the closest of them all in this forum would be Ivetka and cprem.
> Everyone has been helpful and hopefully I have given my share of advice during the course of time
> 
> It's a special day today. It will be remembered for life as it is a symbol of a new beginning .



Congrats Ranjith...Indeed its a day to remember and party as well. Can you please let us know the changes on your evisa page. I mean met, finalise, Granted etc.


----------



## surinsin

ranjith47 said:


> Firstly Varma, my CO initials was MW.
> She was really swift in processing I guess because :
> 
> My Visa application has been granted .
> It's an all green for my future in Australia.
> 
> Must enter before May 21, 2014... So that's when I submitted my first PCC.
> 
> Ofcourse I thank everyone but the closest of them all in this forum would be Ivetka and cprem.
> Everyone has been helpful and hopefully I have given my share of advice during the course of time
> 
> It's a special day today. It will be remembered for life as it is a symbol of a new beginning .


Many Congrats Ranjith this is indeed a day to remember. Can you please let us know the changes on your e-visa page. I mean met, finalize, Granted etc.


----------



## Imersion

Hi Guys,

I've just received the visa grant letter! Thanks to everyone who have shared their thought along the way, this forum has been very helpful. Thankful to my CO as well for a very quick grant, my case has been assigned to her only yesterday.


----------



## surinsin

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> By God's grace received the Grant today.


Congrats Abhishek....Can you please let us know the changes on your evisa page. I mean met, finalise, Granted etc.

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## surinsin

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> By God's grace received the Grant today.


Congrats Abhishek. Can you please let us know the changes on your evisa page. I mean met, finalise, Granted etc.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## Ben 10

Nisha S. said:


> Good morning Everyone,
> 
> I got the Golden Email at 6.30 a.m India time.
> 
> It took me 30 minutes to process the fact I have actually received the GRANT!!!
> 
> I would like to thank the members of this forum who helped/guided me through this emotionally turbulent but joyous experience. When I was complaining about not getting a CO even after 7 weeks, one of you mentioned that I could get a direct grant. I thought to myself what are the odds of that??!!
> 
> But that's what happened, I got a *direct grant* without being contacted by the the CO. No verification, no additional documents, nothing!
> 
> I wish all the aspirants also get their Visas this week. You are a superb bunch of people and I hope you receive the golden email in your inbox ASAP.
> 
> Thanks guys arty:


Congrats  :clap2:


----------



## Vijay24

nareshpatel2 said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> I have a question regarding the employment proofs for overseas experience.
> 
> I have claimed 3 years of India experience and currently I am in Australia from last 2+ years so I have claimed 1 year Australia Experience.
> 
> Now I do not have payslips and bank statements for the initial 7-8 months of my employment in India and my bank account is also closed. I have REFERENCE LETTER STATING ALL MY DUTIES on Company Letter Head , EXPERIENCE LETTER and FORM 16 for all the claimed experience.
> 
> Is this documents are enough or anything else required ?
> 
> I have gone through your posts and I think CO has emailed you for some extra proofs.


Form-16 should suffice. But CO may comeback and ask you to provide the pay slips also or bank statements. Try to get bank statements at least, even if you have closed the account, the bank may extract you if you pay some amount.


----------



## The Shobra

HI ,
Yesterday when I upload the documents, I review my assessment report by VETASSESS which I received last month I found that there is no Qualification assessment in the report although I requested it in my application and I paid for that.
I contact VETASSESS today they told me that I forget to check the box of qualification assessment .but now I need to fill the SRG 35 form and send it to VETASSESS and this will takes about 3 weeks( I sent it today) 
I have a 5 years bachelor degree from a government university in an Arabic country.
My assessment is POSITIVE- and I have more than 8 years’ work experience assessed by VETASSESS
My current point test letter has skill assessment only no Qualification.

Please can the CO approved my qualification or he must need the point letter from vetassess.

Thanks very much for your help


----------



## shyam

mithu93ku said:


> 1. Killerbee82
> 2. Vijay24
> 3. Rahulmenda
> 4. Asherasher
> 5. Andy10
> 6. SailOz
> 7. Mindfreak
> 8. Rocky Balboa
> 9. sghosh
> 10. Vikas2013
> 12. Neetikavikas
> 13. Naree
> 14....
> 15.....
> .
> .
> .
> 30. Andy2013
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 50. mithu93ku


1. Killerbee82
2. Vijay24
3. Rahulmenda
4. Asherasher
5. Andy10
6. SailOz
7. Mindfreak
8. Rocky Balboa
9. sghosh
10. Vikas2013
12. Neetikavikas
13. Naree
14....
15.....
.
.
.
30. Andy2013
.
.
.
.
50. mithu93ku
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
150. Shyam


----------



## Hyd786

ishaanchal said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> A Little update and Advice needed !
> 
> I have applied for a 190 ACT sponsored (Software Tester 261314) Visa. My time line is:
> 
> 190 Visa applied - 5th May 2013
> CO appointed - 6th June 2013
> Medicals - 11th June 2013
> Additional Docs Requested (Additional proof of my relationship) and Uploaded - 22nd June 2013
> Grant - Waiting
> 
> Now, I am using a migration agent from India which is not registered with MARA (As its no mandatory). Unfortunately he's not too much friendly. He doesnt keeps me in loop for anything. He told me that I have a CO from Team 33 Brisbane and he told me that all the requested docs have been uploaded on 22nd June 2013.
> 
> He doesnt even shares the Password with me so that I can check my status online. He says that he has already sent a reminder email to my CO (Which i dont believe)
> 
> Now today i.e 13th August 2013 after waiting for around 100 days since i filed my visa, i decided to call DIAC. Spoke with their Customer Care and found out that my CO is from Team 34 Brisbane ([email protected]) and that was all they were able to tell me. They also told me that they have received my medicals but were not supposed to share the result of my medicals. They also told me that they (DIAC Customer Care Agent) cannot see any relationship proof that my agent has uploaded. They said it could be due to some technical errors or even my CO hasnt uploaded the docs on website as it'll result in slowing down the website.
> 
> I wanna know whom shud i trust now ? My consultant says he's uploaded everything and some docs which are additionally sent to CO via email are not supposed to reflect on the online portal. Do you guys think i should write to my CO and ask him/her the progress of my case ?
> 
> Worried Expat
> 
> Ishaan & Aanchal


Hey ishaanchal,

First thing is, you might have got your CO changed like some of the people on this forum, for some reasons like your CO went on Vacation etc etc
In this case your agent might be correct when he says , you have a CO from T-33 or so....and now he is not updated about the change. But in this case generally you are informed via e-mail, when there is a change in CO.

Second thing, you are paying your agent. So, he is bound to clear all your queries with patience and to your utmost satisfaction. This "not too friendly" theory is a bit surprising, tell him that he is not doing any service for free.

If the operator from DIAC says that they have not recieved any doc w.r.t your relationship proof, try sending it again & then re-confirm. 

For better clarification write to your CO and ask him the status as you can't rely on your agent.


----------



## baba18

rahulmenda said:


> thank you yaar, really I waiting for Grant Yaar


In your signature u have mentioned that u got a verification call, whom did they call and what did they ask?


----------



## ranjith47

ivetka233 said:


> Impossible, very happy for you, keep in touch, i all the time have a look on this website for check how people do, is very nice forum. It was also for me very great experience for tunning my nervous away to talk to you guys,,so all of us now have grants and australia,, hope all will be happy and lucky here from now on.
> 
> See i told you you will get it soon, after docs are asked it goes as bomb
> 
> 
> Look like warma got too, amazing,, grants start to go faster,, maybe now they employed more people, hehe....not like at our old times of waiting...
> 
> Feel good to look back and see what we wrote and how been frustrated, hope this forum never be cancell, so 5y after i can laugh at our coments and friendships.


Yea I agree it will now be funny to read those posts of frustration that we had.!
:flame: Tyme To Barty!!!:laser:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

amitgupte said:


> Had called up DIAC today to see if I have been allocated a CO. The lady over the phone conveniently said its could take upto 10 weeks for CO allocation (Dont want to believe her)
> Anyone applied in the first week of July and has been assigned a CO? I just know Hyd786 getting his grant after applying in July.
> Amit


HI amit, i applied a day before you did..Hyd786 also was VIC sponsored who week after we did..

As i said, there is no regulatory mechanism for CO allocation, its all DI(A)CEY out there, they throw a dice and appoint a CO

I have not called DIAC and have no wish whatsoever to enquire about CO allocation, it doesnt solve our purpose..I have frontloaded almost all documents in advance except, Foreign PCC which arrives tomorrow..All you can do is WAIT, WAIT and anticipate for the Golden:lock1: :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ranjith47

surinsin said:


> Many Congrats Ranjith this is indeed a day to remember. Can you please let us know the changes on your e-visa page. I mean met, finalize, Granted etc.


I dint see ANY changes until last night but after the Visa Grant - Your Status changes to Finalised. There is also a link to your Grant Letter and you can still see the list of all documents uploaded.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

shyam said:


> 1. Killerbee82
> 2. Vijay24
> 3. Rahulmenda
> 4. Asherasher
> 5. Andy10
> 6. SailOz
> 7. Mindfreak
> 8. Rocky Balboa
> 9. sghosh
> 10. Vikas2013
> 12. Neetikavikas
> 13. Naree
> 14....
> 15.....
> .
> .
> .
> 30. Andy2013
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 50. mithu93ku
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 150. Shyam



The list is getting pretty long aye:clap2:


----------



## ranjith47

Now thinking about the future -- Should we start a Thread for Migration to Mars?
Theres already 100,000 applicants to this list. I wonder what the processing times for that are!?

Anyways, Ill pack for Australia now and leave Mars for later.:angel:

Merci and Beaucoup Everyone!


----------



## The Shobra

HI ,
Yesterday when I upload the documents, I review my assessment report by VETASSESS which I received last month I found that there is no Qualification assessment in the report although I requested it in my application and I paid for that.
I contact VETASSESS today they told me that I forget to check the box of qualification assessment .but now I need to fill the SRG 35 form and send it to VETASSESS and this will takes about 3 weeks( I sent it today) 
I have a 5 years bachelor degree from a government university in an Arabic country.
My assessment is POSITIVE- and I have more than 8 years’ work experience assessed by VETASSESS
My current point test letter has skill assessment only no Qualification.

Please can the CO approved my qualification or he must need the point letter from vetassess.

Thanks very much for your help


----------



## amitso

divyap said:


> I think you can manage without appointment in Pune. My friend succeeded in doing so in Pune..
> 
> All you need is luck at the PSK office entrance( :-D ).. But India and passport offices have changed drastically for good nowadays.
> 
> But try your luck someday...
> 
> In the end iff you don't succeed, you can always book an appointment....


You dont need a appointment for PCC in PSK. It will be a walk in application, but you have to go in between 10 to 12 PM.


----------



## amitso

ram2013 said:


> Anyone applied 190 visa on 10th July got CO assigned?


I have applied on 10th July waiting for CO, I have uploaded everything upfront & done my medicals on 22nd July.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got a reply from my new CO. Which I have send on Thursday last week. below is the mail reply.
> 
> _Thank you for your email. Please be advised that the case officer xxxx who was allocated to this application, has since moved to another Section. This application has been re-allocated to me. I am currently processing this application. Please be aware that the assessment period will take up to 8-12 weeks from the allocation date of August 5th when I was re-allocated this application. I do not require any further documents from you at this stage. I will be in touch with you if I do require any further documents in the future._
> 
> Means again I have to wait 2-3 months  . Plz people who applied visa check with your CO for current status and lets share the present status for each


That is a really terrible thing DIAC could do..a CO who undertook the duty of completing a case should at any cost finalize the case before moving to another TEAM. It is really irresponsible on their side to make another assessment for the same case and make applicant wait for another 8-12 weeks..considering he has waited for already more than 12 weeks..Some who applied in July have already received grants, some who applied in June have not received CO's, some like Rahulmenda who got CO allocated in first week of June have to go through this terrible testing times..All I can say is lets anticipate this new CO processes your file in next 1-2 weeks since you have already had Employer verificiation call and all docs are frontloaded..


----------



## amitso

Vijay24 said:


> ITRV if you have paid the taxes. The above documents should be fine


It is better to show the Form16 instead of ITR as it shows the actual components ,deductions & taxes.


----------



## icriding

The Shobra said:


> HI ,
> Yesterday when I upload the documents, I review my assessment report by VETASSESS which I received last month I found that there is no Qualification assessment in the report although I requested it in my application and I paid for that.
> I contact VETASSESS today they told me that I forget to check the box of qualification assessment .but now I need to fill the SRG 35 form and send it to VETASSESS and this will takes about 3 weeks( I sent it today)
> I have a 5 years bachelor degree from a government university in an Arabic country.
> My assessment is POSITIVE- and I have more than 8 years’ work experience assessed by VETASSESS
> My current point test letter has skill assessment only no Qualification.
> 
> Please can the CO approved my qualification or he must need the point letter from vetassess.
> 
> Thanks very much for your help


*Hello Shobra,*

* Please can the CO approved my qualification or he must need the point letter from vetassess.*

While a positive skills assessment is a mandatory requirement, a Points Test Advisory Letter is an optional document you can upload to strengthen your application. 

You can inform your case officer that your have requested VETASSESS to provide an updated Points Test Advisory Letter, if there is an issue regarding your qualification. 

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## terminator1

dragoman said:


> Thanks for your response .
> 
> You mean I have uploaded my UK PCC , shall I upload Indian PCC at earliest ?
> 
> The reason for not uploading is that I want the maximum possible date for first entry for my Family specially . 6 months buffer I should have before calling them . Although this is worst case planning scenario .
> 
> Dragoman


avoid doing that. it may be risky. just upload it before the co is allocated. i.e. on week 7th or 8th. in any case your first date of entry will be determined by the pcc (in your case UK pcc) that is uploaded first or the meds, whichever is done before.


----------



## salamlemon

*CO Assigned*

A CO has just assigned, I'm July 11 applicant.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

salamlemon said:


> A CO has just assigned, I'm July 11 applicant.


Did you call them or did your CO mail you? How did you find out?


----------



## salamlemon

Rocky Balboa said:


> Did you call them or did your CO mail you? How did you find out?


Well, I haven't uploaded all the documents, so he has just requested to send those by email within 28 days.


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> That is a really terrible thing DIAC could do..a CO who undertook the duty of completing a case should at any cost finalize the case before moving to another TEAM. It is really irresponsible on their side to make another assessment for the same case and make applicant wait for another 8-12 weeks..considering he has waited for already more than 12 weeks..Some who applied in July have already received grants, some who applied in June have not received CO's, some like Rahulmenda who got CO allocated in first week of June have to go through this terrible testing times..All I can say is lets anticipate this new CO processes your file in next 1-2 weeks since you have already had Employer verificiation call and all docs are frontloaded..



Yes dude, they are really testing my patience :flame::flame:


----------



## PDHUNT

Imersion said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just received the visa grant letter! Thanks to everyone who have shared their thought along the way, this forum has been very helpful. Thankful to my CO as well for a very quick grant, my case has been assigned to her only yesterday.


many Congratulation....:thumb: This week Grants are flowing like anything.....
You have got your grant before 2 months completed after you apply. This shows DIAC has pick the pace. Lets hope we here form the DIAC soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## baba18

rahulmenda said:


> Yes dude, they are really testing my patience :flame::flame:


In your signature u have mentioned that u got a verification call, whom did they call and what did they ask?


----------



## amitgupte

ishaanchal said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> A Little update and Advice needed !
> 
> I have applied for a 190 ACT sponsored (Software Tester 261314) Visa. My time line is:
> 
> 190 Visa applied - 5th May 2013
> CO appointed - 6th June 2013
> Medicals - 11th June 2013
> Additional Docs Requested (Additional proof of my relationship) and Uploaded - 22nd June 2013
> Grant - Waiting
> 
> Now, I am using a migration agent from India which is not registered with MARA (As its no mandatory). Unfortunately he's not too much friendly. He doesnt keeps me in loop for anything. He told me that I have a CO from Team 33 Brisbane and he told me that all the requested docs have been uploaded on 22nd June 2013.
> 
> He doesnt even shares the Password with me so that I can check my status online. He says that he has already sent a reminder email to my CO (Which i dont believe)
> 
> Now today i.e 13th August 2013 after waiting for around 100 days since i filed my visa, i decided to call DIAC. Spoke with their Customer Care and found out that my CO is from Team 34 Brisbane ([email protected]) and that was all they were able to tell me. They also told me that they have received my medicals but were not supposed to share the result of my medicals. They also told me that they (DIAC Customer Care Agent) cannot see any relationship proof that my agent has uploaded. They said it could be due to some technical errors or even my CO hasnt uploaded the docs on website as it'll result in slowing down the website.
> 
> I wanna know whom shud i trust now ? My consultant says he's uploaded everything and some docs which are additionally sent to CO via email are not supposed to reflect on the online portal. Do you guys think i should write to my CO and ask him/her the progress of my case ?
> 
> Worried Expat
> 
> Ishaan & Aanchal


HI Ishaan,
If I was in your place, i would trust DIAC and not the agent. 
I started my application through an agent here. However I was not happy with the way things were handled by him. During my assessment, i just called ACS one day and told them to give me my USER ID and password and mentioned I would not like to continue with the agent. They gave me the necessary details after some basic verification. The point i am making is try to check with DIAC if they can provide you the password. Not saying that this should work. Though nothing wrong in giving it a try esp when you are not happy with the service provided by the agent. 
Amit


----------



## amitgupte

rahulmenda said:


> Yes dude, they are really testing my patience :flame::flame:


Dont lose hope. I am sure no CO would come back to you saying things would be finalized in a week. Anyone would try to buy maximum time. I am sure he is trying to under commit...you never know, he might over deliver !
Cheers


----------



## vikramr22

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Vikramr,
> Yes, i have same understanding on 2611.
> 
> 
> *Let's take 2611 as an example:*
> Firstly, there are around 462 positions left for 2611.
> And there are 21 invitation round left till July-2014.
> Then DIAC use pro rata allocation of the remaining places rule in those 21 rounds.
> It would be around only 22 persons be invited in each round.
> If there are more than 22 persons have 65+, then only those 65+ holders could get the invite.


Sorry, i meant roughly 35 invitations a month, not round. CORRECTION.


----------



## nareshpatel2

Vijay24 said:


> Form-16 should suffice. But CO may comeback and ask you to provide the pay slips also or bank statements. Try to get bank statements at least, even if you have closed the account, the bank may extract you if you pay some amount.


Hi vijay,

Thank you for your quick response. I can arrange salary certificate which can show my total salary for the years I have worked there from my Indian employer on company letter head. Will this be sufficient ?


----------



## amitgupte

Rocky Balboa said:


> HI amit, i applied a day before you did..Hyd786 also was VIC sponsored who week after we did..
> 
> As i said, there is no regulatory mechanism for CO allocation, its all DI(A)CEY out there, they throw a dice and appoint a CO
> 
> I have not called DIAC and have no wish whatsoever to enquire about CO allocation, it doesnt solve our purpose..I have frontloaded almost all documents in advance except, Foreign PCC which arrives tomorrow..All you can do is WAIT, WAIT and anticipate for the Golden:lock1: :thumb::thumb:


Hey Rocky ...yeah I agree with you.. though just getting a little bit restless as I am hoping i could make my move by September end !!


----------



## mjamal14

So, If I manage to clear my IELTS I will have 60 points, shud I go for relative sponsorship and get 70 , coz of this pro rata BS , or shud I just submit with 60 points ?


----------



## ivetka233

Imersion said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just received the visa grant letter! Thanks to everyone who have shared their thought along the way, this forum has been very helpful. Thankful to my CO as well for a very quick grant, my case has been assigned to her only yesterday.



Congratulation o my god that was fast


----------



## ivetka233

ranjith47 said:


> Yea I agree it will now be funny to read those posts of frustration that we had.!
> :flame: Tyme To Barty!!!:laser:



God i partied all weekend,, is your turn now,, now you can understand that feeling. Ass me on facebook, you find me by my name


----------



## mithu93ku

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> By God's Grace received the Grant today.


Congrats mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ssaditya

andy2013 said:


> I had the same case. You can use only your chest X-ray. I suggest you do whole test again as I did the same. Why you should take stress just some bucks.


thank u so much


----------



## The Shobra

icriding said:


> *Hello Shobra,*
> 
> * Please can the CO approved my qualification or he must need the point letter from vetassess.*
> 
> While a positive skills assessment is a mandatory requirement, a Points Test Advisory Letter is an optional document you can upload to strengthen your application.
> 
> You can inform your case officer that your have requested VETASSESS to provide an updated Points Test Advisory Letter, if there is an issue regarding your qualification.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thanks very much Icriding for your help
Is all applicants have this letter ?
I saw in the Qualification link in evisa page there are only a university certificate and transcript.No mention of point test letter .
Thanks again


----------



## sghosh

Just informed by my agent that My CO is from GSM Adelaide T4 and they requested for Health examination evidence. I have already completed it on 9th July and was uploaded on 11th July. There are no other docs required in the Request Checklist sent by CO. Please guide what should I reply and is there a chance to ask for some other doc or expect the grant very soon?


----------



## surinsin

Rocky Balboa said:


> That is a really terrible thing DIAC could do..a CO who undertook the duty of completing a case should at any cost finalize the case before moving to another TEAM. It is really irresponsible on their side to make another assessment for the same case and make applicant wait for another 8-12 weeks..considering he has waited for already more than 12 weeks..Some who applied in July have already received grants, some who applied in June have not received CO's, some like Rahulmenda who got CO allocated in first week of June have to go through this terrible testing times..All I can say is lets anticipate this new CO processes your file in next 1-2 weeks since you have already had Employer verificiation call and all docs are frontloaded..


Same happened to me. I called my CO a month ago and came to know that he moved to other role and is no longer looking into my case. After that I am continously following up with DIAC and everytime I get the same answer that CO ML is working who is moved to another role. They always say that the new CO will be assigned which didnt happen for me as of now.
Dont know what to do. 

Cheers,
Surinder.


----------



## Vijay24

sghosh said:


> Just informed by my agent that My CO is from GSM Adelaide T4 and they requested for Health examination evidence. I have already completed it on 9th July and was uploaded on 11th July. There are no other docs required in the Request Checklist sent by CO. Please guide what should I reply and is there a chance to ask for some other doc or expect the grant very soon?


CO might not have checked the meds document. Upload in an email attachment and reply. If that is the only document he is looking, he will provide immediate grant once he receives!


----------



## Vijay24

nareshpatel2 said:


> Hi vijay,
> 
> Thank you for your quick response. I can arrange salary certificate which can show my total salary for the years I have worked there from my Indian employer on company letter head. Will this be sufficient ?


That should be fine. Also get the Form-16 too


----------



## ivetka233

mjamal14 said:


> So, If I manage to clear my IELTS I will have 60 points, shud I go for relative sponsorship and get 70 , coz of this pro rata BS , or shud I just submit with 60 points ?




Dont even wait, use anything you can claim, if you have relative use it...will get invited asap, otherwise bye bye


----------



## sghosh

Vijay24 said:


> CO might not have checked the meds document. Upload in an email attachment and reply. If that is the only document he is looking, he will provide immediate grant once he receives!


How to upload??? I dont have my medical docs!!. The medical ceter uploaded it to DIAC. Now I dont even have the links in my application. Instead of the links, I see "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass...."


----------



## Vijay24

sghosh said:


> How to upload??? I dont have my medical docs!!. The medical ceter uploaded it to DIAC. Now I dont even have the links in my application. Instead of the links, I see "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass...."


Oh. Right. Contact your medical center and inform them or consult your agent.

If agent has uploaded your medical results, you can inform the same to CO.


----------



## ssaditya

Vikas2013 said:


> Medicals for tr visa and pr visa r different in someway
> Yes u hav do it again(my bro did this)


thanks andy2013 and vikas10 will book for my medicals next week


----------



## ssaditya

sghosh said:


> How to upload??? I dont have my medical docs!!. The medical ceter uploaded it to DIAC. Now I dont even have the links in my application. Instead of the links, I see "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass...."


then i think u no need to upload anything wait for ur co reply


----------



## Vijay24

Sujoy, please check DM and reply


----------



## surinsin

rahulmenda said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got a reply from my new CO. Which I have send on Thursday last week. below is the mail reply.
> 
> _Thank you for your email. Please be advised that the case officer xxxx who was allocated to this application, has since moved to another Section. This application has been re-allocated to me. I am currently processing this application. Please be aware that the assessment period will take up to 8-12 weeks from the allocation date of August 5th when I was re-allocated this application. I do not require any further documents from you at this stage. I will be in touch with you if I do require any further documents in the future._
> 
> Means again I have to wait 2-3 months  . Plz people who applied visa check with your CO for current status and lets share the present status for each



Hi Rahul, 

Same happened in my case as well. My CO has also moved to other section who was assigned to me on 20th May. 

Can you please let me know the initials of you CO and Team as I called DIAC today and they said that no new CO has been assigned yet. I am little worried as it is already 3 mnths now.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## tds2013

Hey..congratulations to all who got their grants......


----------



## rANCHO

shyam said:


> 1. Killerbee82
> 2. Vijay24
> 3. Rahulmenda
> 4. Asherasher
> 5. Andy10
> 6. SailOz
> 7. Mindfreak
> 8. Rocky Balboa
> 9. sghosh
> 10. Vikas2013
> 12. Neetikavikas
> 13. Naree
> 14....
> 15.....
> .
> .
> .
> 30. Andy2013
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 50. mithu93ku
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 150. Shyam


160. rANCHO


----------



## mjamal14

ivetka233 said:


> Dont even wait, use anything you can claim, if you have relative use it...will get invited asap, otherwise bye bye


I do not want to make that phone call

hi sis, please sponsor me ?


----------



## nareshpatel2

Vijay24 said:


> That should be fine. Also get the Form-16 too


Thank you very much Vijay.

Yes as I mentioned in my earlier post, I have form 16 for all the years I have worked.


----------



## killerbee82

sghosh said:


> Just informed by my agent that My CO is from GSM Adelaide T4 and they requested for Health examination evidence. I have already completed it on 9th July and was uploaded on 11th July. There are no other docs required in the Request Checklist sent by CO. Please guide what should I reply and is there a chance to ask for some other doc or expect the grant very soon?


I had the same request I completed meds 1 July uploaded 7 July and my co is from Adelaide team 4


----------



## nepent27

Congratulations to all who have received their grants today! 

I am still waiting for CO to contact me. It's been a week now since CO allocation and I have not heard anything. I emailed them last week re: an inquiry about my visa medical but no response yet. 

Anyway, I have uploaded everything. I did not claim for work experience, I only claimed for 60 points. I have uploaded all the documents required. Today I have uploaded Form 80, and then quite weird the link complete personal particular assessment turned up below the organise health examination link. ??? I re-uploaded it again, the link is still there. 

The waiting time is driving me a little bit crazy now. I should stop checking my emails and just focus on my work so I'll forget that I have this application in progress.


----------



## sowmy

ivetka233 said:


> Dont even wait, use anything you can claim, if you have relative use it...will get invited asap, otherwise bye bye


Hi Ivetka,
Can you please provide list of docs to be submitted for 489 relative sponsorship?
I am expecting invitation on 19th Aug(60 pts),applied on July 19th

Thanks In advance


----------



## rahulmenda

baba18 said:


> In your signature u have mentioned that u got a verification call, whom did they call and what did they ask?



The call got to my HR Department asking to talk with me, they didnt introduce about them to my HR. Just mentioned that they want to talk to me. My HR transferred all to my cabin. the caller introduced himself as F
from AUS Embassy (New Dehli) and he is appointed to verify my details.

He just asked me few questions took 4 min of time.. He questioned about my DOB, from how many years I am working in present company, Joining date , employ ID , Designation and my is my profile. that's all.

I was prepared as my consultant told that verification call may come. But not all the time. 50-50 chances are there. my other applicants from same consultant got grant with out verification.


----------



## rahulmenda

amitgupte said:


> Dont lose hope. I am sure no CO would come back to you saying things would be finalized in a week. Anyone would try to buy maximum time. I am sure he is trying to under commit...you never know, he might over deliver !
> Cheers


Hope for the best yaar. We have to wait no other option


----------



## rahulmenda

surinsin said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Same happened in my case as well. My CO has also moved to other section who was assigned to me on 20th May.
> 
> Can you please let me know the initials of you CO and Team as I called DIAC today and they said that no new CO has been assigned yet. I am little worried as it is already 3 mnths now.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


 I have PM you the mail. It is with CO initials


----------



## Ben 10

rahulmenda said:


> The call got to my HR Department asking to talk with me, they didnt introduce about them to my HR. Just mentioned that they want to talk to me. My HR transferred all to my cabin. the caller introduced himself as F
> from AUS Embassy (New Dehli) and he is appointed to verify my details.
> 
> He just asked me few questions took 4 min of time.. He questioned about my DOB, from how many years I am working in present company, Joining date , employ ID , Designation and my is my profile. that's all.
> 
> I was prepared as my consultant told that verification call may come. But not all the time. 50-50 chances are there. my other applicants from same consultant got grant with out verification.




Why it took so long time fro you to get Employer verification call ??
And which team your CO from ?
reply me !


----------



## amitso

Nisha S. said:


> Good morning Everyone,
> 
> I got the Golden Email at 6.30 a.m India time.
> 
> It took me 30 minutes to process the fact I have actually received the GRANT!!!
> 
> I would like to thank the members of this forum who helped/guided me through this emotionally turbulent but joyous experience. When I was complaining about not getting a CO even after 7 weeks, one of you mentioned that I could get a direct grant. I thought to myself what are the odds of that??!!
> 
> But that's what happened, I got a *direct grant* without being contacted by the the CO. No verification, no additional documents, nothing!
> 
> I wish all the aspirants also get their Visas this week. You are a superb bunch of people and I hope you receive the golden email in your inbox ASAP.
> 
> Thanks guys arty:


Congrats Nisha S. :whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig:


----------



## amitso

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> By God's Grace received the Grant today.


Congrats....!!!:cheer2::cheer2::yo:lane:lane:


----------



## ivetka233

mjamal14 said:


> I do not want to make that phone call
> 
> hi sis, please sponsor me ?




Than is you lost,,, your future is upon you...who is embarresed end up with empty hands............


----------



## Ben 10

surinsin said:


> Same happened to me. I called my CO a month ago and came to know that he moved to other role and is no longer looking into my case. After that I am continously following up with DIAC and everytime I get the same answer that CO ML is working who is moved to another role. They always say that the new CO will be assigned which didnt happen for me as of now.
> Dont know what to do.
> 
> Cheers,
> Surinder.


you trying for 189 or 190 visa ???


----------



## rahulmenda

Ben 10 said:


> Why it took so long time fro you to get Employer verification call ??
> And which team your CO from ?
> reply me !


Me and my spouse medical submitted to Daic on 28 th of June, We submitted on 19th june. But they are received by DAIC on 28th. After that it took one month to get result from panel of doc's on 31st July my evisa was updated with no medicals re........ I think in my case delay is from DIAC medicals verification


----------



## ivetka233

i didnt claim relative,, not sure about docs. sorry


----------



## rahulmenda

Nisha S. said:


> Good morning Everyone,
> 
> I got the Golden Email at 6.30 a.m India time.
> 
> It took me 30 minutes to process the fact I have actually received the GRANT!!!
> 
> I would like to thank the members of this forum who helped/guided me through this emotionally turbulent but joyous experience. When I was complaining about not getting a CO even after 7 weeks, one of you mentioned that I could get a direct grant. I thought to myself what are the odds of that??!!
> 
> But that's what happened, I got a *direct grant* without being contacted by the the CO. No verification, no additional documents, nothing!
> 
> I wish all the aspirants also get their Visas this week. You are a superb bunch of people and I hope you receive the golden email in your inbox ASAP.
> 
> Thanks guys arty:


Gr8... Congrats!!! Best of luck for a new life a head:thumb:


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> 1. Killerbee82
> 2. Vijay24
> 3. Rahulmenda
> 4. Asherasher
> 5. Andy10
> 6. SailOz
> 7. Mindfreak
> 8. Rocky Balboa
> 9. sghosh
> 10. Vikas2013
> 12. Neetikavikas
> 13. Naree
> 14....
> 15.....
> .
> .
> .
> 30. Andy2013
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 50. mithu93ku






you missed me


----------



## rahulmenda

Ben 10 said:


> you missed me


Why don't people create a spread sheet and track out grant status? it will be easy. do any body ready to create excel sheet


----------



## Gurpreethm

rahulmenda said:


> Why don't people create a spread sheet and track out grant status? it will be easy. do any body ready to create excel sheet


What an Idea sirji


----------



## Ben 10

rahulmenda said:


> Me and my spouse medical submitted to Daic on 28 th of June, We submitted on 19th june. But they are received by DAIC on 28th. After that it took one month to get result from panel of doc's on 31st July my evisa was updated with no medicals re........ I think in my case delay is from DIAC medicals verification


Did u check my signature , i completed my medicals ,,, me nd my spouse. now before 1 week it shows " no health req....."

till now there is no change in process ???


----------



## rahulmenda

Gurpreethm said:


> What an Idea sirji


:thumb::thumb: Sub IDEA MOBILE ki IDEA ji jai HO mera CO Jai Ho DIAC


----------



## rahulmenda

Ben 10 said:


> Did u check my signature , i completed my medicals ,,, me nd my spouse. now before 1 week it shows " no health req....."
> 
> till now there is no change in process ???


That is happening to all. I don't know what happening. Its really toooooo muchhhhhhhhh:flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## Ben 10

rahulmenda said:


> That is happening to all. I don't know what happening. Its really toooooo muchhhhhhhhh:flame::flame::flame::flame:



this Diac is Killing alot


----------



## dragoman

terminator1 said:


> avoid doing that. it may be risky. just upload it before the co is allocated. i.e. on week 7th or 8th. in any case your first date of entry will be determined by the pcc (in your case UK pcc) that is uploaded first or the meds, whichever is done before.


Thanks for your suggestion , would surely consider it .

Only thing is UK PCC was done as I stayed in UK for 3 years till 2012 . Currently from last 1 year I am staying in India . 

UK PCC should not have anything to do with my First Initial Entry date. Indian PCC & Medicals should determine my first initial entry date ..is that Correct ? 

Yes its almost 8th week now .. and I should pull up my socks on pending things . Even Form 80 I have not uploaded. :embarassed:

Dragoman


----------



## tanvir360

rahulmenda said:


> That is happening to all. I don't know what happening. Its really toooooo muchhhhhhhhh:flame::flame::flame::flame:


Though, me and my wife completed medical on 21st July, it still shows _"Organise your health examinations"_

Whyyyyyyy....!!! R we going 2 be caught by MOC....???


----------



## Razaqng

*Something to worry about*

@190 Applicants,take note of the below notice received from the auto reply message upon sending a message to my CO today.


Regional Sponsored visa applicants – please note:

"In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now. The Migration Program planning levels for the visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.

This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available. Until that time, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term, nor can I give an indication as to the likely timeframe. You can be assured, however, that the department will contact you when we are ready to finalise your visa application".


----------



## amitso

Razaqng said:


> @190 Applicants,take note of the below notice received from the auto reply message upon sending a message to my CO today.
> 
> 
> Regional Sponsored visa applicants – please note:
> 
> "In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now. The Migration Program planning levels for the visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.
> 
> This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available. Until that time, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term, nor can I give an indication as to the likely timeframe. You can be assured, however, that the department will contact you when we are ready to finalise your visa application".


Is this for 190 or Regional Sponsored??


----------



## mindfreak

amitso said:


> Is this for 190 or Regional Sponsored??


that's definitely regional sponsored, I dont think it applies to us


----------



## Harish2013

amitso said:


> Is this for 190 or Regional Sponsored??


Should be Regional sponsored..
But with pro rata allocation, how come the remaining places could be used up before the end of program year?


----------



## rockerwin

Just complete my medicals today, and uploaded a requested document...

Now waiting for Golden mail .............


----------



## Harish2013

rockerwin said:


> Just complete my medicals today, and uploaded a requested document...
> 
> Now waiting for Golden mail .............


The status of the document still showed as 'requested' right? Thanks


----------



## Chetu

Harish2013 said:


> The status of the document still showed as 'requested' right? Thanks


Is there any thread on this forum that estimates 2613 ceilings ?


----------



## shyam

rockerwin said:


> Just complete my medicals today, and uploaded a requested document...
> 
> Now waiting for Golden mail .............


Do we get medical letter same day?


----------



## rahulmenda

Just creating confusion with all the mess


----------



## Harish2013

Chetu said:


> Is there any thread on this forum that estimates 2613 ceilings ?


Hope this one helps:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-new-rules-professionals-29.html#post1339786


----------



## rahul897

ivetka233 said:


> God i partied all weekend,, is your turn now,, now you can understand that feeling. Ass me on facebook, you find me by my name


wats ur name on facebook


----------



## The Marine

Razaqng said:


> @190 Applicants,take note of the below notice received from the auto reply message upon sending a message to my CO today.
> 
> 
> Regional Sponsored visa applicants – please note:
> 
> "In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now. The Migration Program planning levels for the visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.
> 
> This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available. Until that time, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term, nor can I give an indication as to the likely timeframe. You can be assured, however, that the department will contact you when we are ready to finalise your visa application".


are you sure that this is for 190? it doesn't sound right!


----------



## Sankar

mithu93ku said:


> 1. Killerbee82
> 2. Vijay24
> 3. Rahulmenda
> 4. Asherasher
> 5. Andy10
> 6. SailOz
> 7. Mindfreak
> 8. Rocky Balboa
> 9. sghosh
> 10. Vikas2013
> 12. Neetikavikas
> 13. Naree
> 14....
> 15.....
> .
> .
> .
> 30. Andy2013
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 50. mithu93ku


Please add my name also in the list. I don't know where I would fit.

*190 NSW* - Visa applied on 15-July-2013, Medicals done on 26-July-2013 and waiting for CO assignment and PCC request from CO.

Cheers....


----------



## whizzard

Sankar said:


> Please add my name also in the list. I don't know where I would fit.
> 
> 190 NSW - Visa applied on 15-July-2013, Medicals done on 26-July-2013 and waiting for CO assignment and PCC request from CO.
> 
> Cheers....


Me too somewhere here... applied 8th july meds 3rd aug.

Whizzard


----------



## The Marine

1. Killerbee82
2. Vijay24
3. Rahulmenda
4. Asherasher
5. Andy10
6. SailOz
7. Mindfreak
8. Rocky Balboa
9. sghosh
10. Vikas2013
12. Neetikavikas
13. Naree
14....
15.....
.
.
.
30. Andy2013
.
.
.
49. The Marine
50. mithu93ku


----------



## DineshK

whizzard said:


> Me too somewhere here... applied 8th july meds 3rd aug.
> 
> Whizzard


Hi All, I lodged my application on 9th July and today 5 weeks completed. Yet no sign of CO. Could anybody advice if should contact DIAC by email or phone enquring for status.If yes, then what email id I should send mail or what no. I should call. Guyz please help. 



ANZSCO 225411 Applied Vetassess 6th Feb 2013/Received Positive Skill Assessment 9th May 2013/IELTS 16th May L7.5 R7.5 W 6.5 S 7.5/Submitted EOI 29th May/Applied SS South Australia 3rd July/Received SS and Invitation to Apply 8th July/Lodged 190 9th July/CO???/Visa????


----------



## Hyd786

DineshK said:


> Hi All, I lodged my application on 9th July and today 5 weeks completed. Yet no sign of CO. Could anybody advice if should contact DIAC by email or phone enquring for status.If yes, then what email id I should send mail or what no. I should call. Guyz please help.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 225411 Applied Vetassess 6th Feb 2013/Received Positive Skill Assessment 9th May 2013/IELTS 16th May L7.5 R7.5 W 6.5 S 7.5/Submitted EOI 29th May/Applied SS South Australia 3rd July/Received SS and Invitation to Apply 8th July/Lodged 190 9th July/CO???/Visa????



Hi Dinesh,

It's possible that you might have got a CO assigned, who will contact you only in case he needs any additional information from you. I applied on 8th July and got co assigned on 8th August.

So, don't worry. Your grant must be around the corner


----------



## icriding

DineshK said:


> Hi All, I lodged my application on 9th July and today 5 weeks completed. Yet no sign of CO. Could anybody advice if should contact DIAC by email or phone enquring for status.If yes, then what email id I should send mail or what no. I should call. Guyz please help.
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 225411 Applied Vetassess 6th Feb 2013/Received Positive Skill Assessment 9th May 2013/IELTS 16th May L7.5 R7.5 W 6.5 S 7.5/Submitted EOI 29th May/Applied SS South Australia 3rd July/Received SS and Invitation to Apply 8th July/Lodged 190 9th July/CO???/Visa????


*Hello DineshK,*

*General Skilled Migration inquiries*

*Telephone: *1300 364 613

Phone this number if you have lodged an application for a General Skilled Migration visa, and:

your application is outside standard processing times
or
you want to clarify a request from the General Skilled Processing Centres.

Hours of operation: 9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time) 

Calling the DIAC is *expensive. *Be prepared to wait for 20-30 min to be connected to a representative of the DIAC.

In most instances, the only information you get by calling the DIAC is information pertaining to the allocation of your case officer.

If you authorized you agent to receive and send communications on your behalf, the DIAC may choose communicate with your agent.

If you case officer has been transferred, your files will be reallocated to a new case officer.

A case officer can only process your application further, if you are *next in queue*, if you have provided *all *required documents, and *meet* the Health and Character Requirements.

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## DineshK

Hyd786 said:


> Hi Dinesh,
> 
> It's possible that you might have got a CO assigned, who will contact you only in case he needs any additional information from you. I applied on 8th July and got co assigned on 8th August.
> 
> So, don't worry. Your grant must be around the corner


Buddy, Thanks for quick reply. I have not uploaded my PCC (under process) yet and also not uploaded Form 80 as it was not in documents checklist. Had gone for medicals for my family on 19th July but yet not showing finalized in my evisa login. Had you uploaded all the documents and when your medicals were finalized in login. Also had your CO asked for any documents from you. Plz reply


----------



## Imersion

ivetka233 said:


> Congratulation o my god that was fast


Thanks Ivetka.. yeah it was quite quick, maybe front-loading everything made a big difference. All the best to everyone who's still waiting for CO/grant, it was indeed agonizing but in the end its all worth it - my suggestion is try to divert your attention to some other stuff like engaging in some challenging projects at work or home that don't realize time as it flies. Next thing you know, the grant letter is in your mailbox - then you'd be thankful and tell yourselves, oh that was quick!


----------



## Vijay24

Finally managed to get all the salary slips from previous employers! I thank my previous company's finance team for providing me at the earliest.

I will be emailing the documents tomorrow to CO. Hoping for the best


----------



## Hyd786

DineshK said:


> Buddy, Thanks for quick reply. I have not uploaded my PCC (under process) yet and also not uploaded Form 80 as it was not in documents checklist. Had gone for medicals for my family on 19th July but yet not showing finalized in my evisa login. Had you uploaded all the documents and when your medicals were finalized in login. Also had your CO asked for any documents from you. Plz reply


Dinesh,

I uploaded all the docs upfront. Form 80, PCC and Medicals. So, CO didn't have to contact me. I directly got the Grant.


----------



## alireza_sh

Hi all,
Anyone with Nikki ( T34)?
I have already passed the 7th month and still waiting for the Grant.....
(


----------



## happybuddha

ishaanchal said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> A Little update and Advice needed !
> 
> I have applied for a 190 ACT sponsored (Software Tester 261314) Visa. My time line is:
> 
> 190 Visa applied - 5th May 2013
> CO appointed - 6th June 2013
> Medicals - 11th June 2013
> Additional Docs Requested (Additional proof of my relationship) and Uploaded - 22nd June 2013
> Grant - Waiting
> 
> Now, I am using a migration agent from India which is not registered with MARA (As its no mandatory). Unfortunately he's not too much friendly. He doesnt keeps me in loop for anything. He told me that I have a CO from Team 33 Brisbane and he told me that all the requested docs have been uploaded on 22nd June 2013.
> 
> He doesnt even shares the Password with me so that I can check my status online. He says that he has already sent a reminder email to my CO (Which i dont believe)
> 
> Now today i.e 13th August 2013 after waiting for around 100 days since i filed my visa, i decided to call DIAC. Spoke with their Customer Care and found out that my CO is from Team 34 Brisbane ([email protected]) and that was all they were able to tell me. They also told me that they have received my medicals but were not supposed to share the result of my medicals. They also told me that they (DIAC Customer Care Agent) cannot see any relationship proof that my agent has uploaded. They said it could be due to some technical errors or even my CO hasnt uploaded the docs on website as it'll result in slowing down the website.
> 
> I wanna know whom shud i trust now ? My consultant says he's uploaded everything and some docs which are additionally sent to CO via email are not supposed to reflect on the online portal. Do you guys think i should write to my CO and ask him/her the progress of my case ?
> 
> Worried Expat
> 
> Ishaan & Aanchal


Yours seems to be a very straight forward case. Why did you go with the agent at all ? 
Since his performance is not upto your satisfaction, is it possible you cancel his services ? 
If not, I am sure MARA lays out a standard of performance for all these agents. You should report this guys ass to MARA and point out how unresponsive he has been. Make your agent reply to your questions in email and then collate the data you got from DIAC, make a comparision of what the agent says and what your phone calls have resulted in, and possibly force MARA to revoke this guys license.


----------



## AnkurUk

Hello Guys,

CO asked me for Experience letters from company. I applied under "Systems Administrator - 262113"

can someone point me the Job responsibilities for this code on their website(immi.gov.au). If DIAC already mentioned it some where? Or do i need to add my daily job in the letter?

Regards
Ankur


----------



## glow

Hello, all forum members. With grace and mercy of almighty ALLAH I got 190 approval. I am a silent user thanks for all efforts active members are putting in.

NSW SS Applied: 27 March
NSW SS Approved: 27 May

190 Lodged: 27 June

everything front loaded including medical

Direct Grant: 13 August : ) : ) : )


----------



## rahulmenda

glow said:


> Hello, all forum members. With grace and mercy of almighty ALLAH I got 190 approval. I am a silent user thanks for all efforts active members are putting in.
> 
> NSW SS Applied: 27 March
> NSW SS Approved: 27 May
> 
> 190 Lodged: 27 June
> 
> everything front loaded including medical
> 
> Direct Grant: 13 August : ) : ) : )


Congrats dude :wave::wave::wave: read to fly. may god bless u with a gr8 life there


----------



## Vijay24

AnkurUk said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> CO asked me for Experience letters from company. I applied under "Systems Administrator - 262113"
> 
> can someone point me the Job responsibilities for this code on their website(immi.gov.au). If DIAC already mentioned it some where? Or do i need to add my daily job in the letter?
> 
> Regards
> Ankur


For Job responsibilities you can google around, also for Job description you check here and prepare as per the given details

Systems Administrator - 262113


----------



## AnkurUk

Vijay24 said:


> For Job responsibilities you can google around, also for Job description you check here and prepare as per the given details
> 
> Systems Administrator - 262113


Thanks Vijay


----------



## terminator1

ishaanchal said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> A Little update and Advice needed !
> 
> I have applied for a 190 ACT sponsored (Software Tester 261314) Visa. My time line is:
> 
> 190 Visa applied - 5th May 2013
> CO appointed - 6th June 2013
> Medicals - 11th June 2013
> Additional Docs Requested (Additional proof of my relationship) and Uploaded - 22nd June 2013
> Grant - Waiting
> 
> Now, I am using a migration agent from India which is not registered with MARA (As its no mandatory). Unfortunately he's not too much friendly. He doesnt keeps me in loop for anything. He told me that I have a CO from Team 33 Brisbane and he told me that all the requested docs have been uploaded on 22nd June 2013.
> 
> He doesnt even shares the Password with me so that I can check my status online. He says that he has already sent a reminder email to my CO (Which i dont believe)
> 
> Now today i.e 13th August 2013 after waiting for around 100 days since i filed my visa, i decided to call DIAC. Spoke with their Customer Care and found out that my CO is from Team 34 Brisbane ([email protected]) and that was all they were able to tell me. They also told me that they have received my medicals but were not supposed to share the result of my medicals. They also told me that they (DIAC Customer Care Agent) cannot see any relationship proof that my agent has uploaded. They said it could be due to some technical errors or even my CO hasnt uploaded the docs on website as it'll result in slowing down the website.
> 
> I wanna know whom shud i trust now ? My consultant says he's uploaded everything and some docs which are additionally sent to CO via email are not supposed to reflect on the online portal. Do you guys think i should write to my CO and ask him/her the progress of my case ?
> 
> Worried Expat
> 
> Ishaan & Aanchal


tell that guy to share the details. its your TRN and your password. sharing those details will not impact his other business. 
if you have any obligations to pay him once you get your grant, then it needs to be sorted out that you would pay after you get the grant. or else just pay him and get your details. you should be kept in loop or else you should be forwarded those emails, which he had sent to the co.


----------



## rahulmenda

For All, From My side to all the visa seekers  

_"hold on to your dream
it sweetens all your nights
brightens up your days
because dream is a compass
that shows only one aspired direction -
success, success and more success " _


----------



## terminator1

dragoman said:


> Thanks for your suggestion , would surely consider it .
> 
> Only thing is UK PCC was done as I stayed in UK for 3 years till 2012 . Currently from last 1 year I am staying in India .
> 
> UK PCC should not have anything to do with my First Initial Entry date. Indian PCC & Medicals should determine my first initial entry date ..is that Correct ?
> 
> Yes its almost 8th week now .. and I should pull up my socks on pending things . Even Form 80 I have not uploaded. :embarassed:
> 
> Dragoman


check with the rules of DAIC. as per my understanding, they only consider PCCs that are not more than one year old.


----------



## glow

rahulmenda said:


> Congrats dude :wave::wave::wave: read to fly. may god bless u with a gr8 life there



Thanks Rahul  I am onshore  and best of luck for all who are waiting for golden mail


----------



## icriding

terminator1 said:


> check with the rules of DAIC. as per my understanding, they only consider PCCs that are not more than one year old.


*Hello terminator1,*

Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.

In general, Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue.

The PCC of certain countries may not be valid beyond a specified period. 

If the validity of your Health or character assessments expire, you will required to organize new Health and character assessments.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## terminator1

Imersion said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just received the visa grant letter! Thanks to everyone who have shared their thought along the way, this forum has been very helpful. Thankful to my CO as well for a very quick grant, my case has been assigned to her only yesterday.


congrats pare


----------



## rahul897

alireza_sh said:


> Hi all,
> Anyone with Nikki ( T34)?
> I have already passed the 7th month and still waiting for the Grant.....
> (


r u undergoing security checks?


----------



## wifi

glow said:


> Thanks Rahul  I am onshore  and best of luck for all who are waiting for golden mail


wah maluk :behindsofa:


----------



## joejohn

happybuddha said:


> So what is the meaning of that column then ? And people have updated it with numbers also, so I thought may be I am missing something.


The column tries to calculate the number of days passed without CO allocation. This is based on the date visa is applied. Once the CO is allocated/interacted date is entered, it freezes there. This will give an idea how much time generally it takes for CO allocation.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> For Job responsibilities you can google around, also for Job description you check here and prepare as per the given details
> 
> Systems Administrator - 262113


Vijay ... any updates from your side ?


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> Finally managed to get all the salary slips from previous employers! I thank my previous company's finance team for providing me at the earliest.
> 
> I will be emailing the documents tomorrow to CO. Hoping for the best


Great Going bro, dont forget me once your VISA get grant


----------



## rockerwin

Harish2013 said:


> The status of the document still showed as 'requested' right? Thanks


Yes currently it is requested. Hopefully the tests will be uploaded by Thursday, as tomorrow is holiday in PK.


----------



## rockerwin

The Marine said:


> 1. Killerbee82
> 2. Vijay24
> 3. Rahulmenda
> 4. Asherasher
> 5. Andy10
> 6. SailOz
> 7. Mindfreak
> 8. Rocky Balboa
> 9. sghosh
> 10. Vikas2013
> 12. Neetikavikas
> 13. Naree
> 14....
> 15.....
> .
> .
> .
> 30. Andy2013
> .
> .
> .
> 49. The Marine
> 50. mithu93ku


add me too, expecting grant in this week or next week


----------



## Gurpreethm

rockerwin said:


> add me too, expecting grant in this week or next week


Add me also, applied on 16 july


----------



## The Marine

Gurpreethm said:


> Add me also, applied on 16 july


Just copy and paste the list. Add your names where you feel you should be positioned


----------



## mindfreak

good luck guys for tomorrow morning, new day more grants!


----------



## Ben 10

mindfreak said:


> good luck guys for tomorrow morning, new day more grants!


Mind freak you will be granted for tomorooo


----------



## Shafqat Baig

rockerwin said:


> add me too, expecting grant in this week or next week


Count me in too i aplied on 13th June


----------



## whizzard

Does this sheet help?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## mindfreak

Ben 10 said:


> Mind freak you will be granted for tomorooo


the party's on me if that happens, my reaction on seeing the golden mail would be :scared:


----------



## mindfreak

whizzard said:


> Does this sheet help?
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


I have updated my details on there, good initiative!!


----------



## Vijay24

whizzard said:


> Does this sheet help?
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


Done. Updated mine too!


----------



## ssaditya

glow said:


> Hello, all forum members. With grace and mercy of almighty ALLAH I got 190 approval. I am a silent user thanks for all efforts active members are putting in.
> 
> NSW SS Applied: 27 March
> NSW SS Approved: 27 May
> 
> 190 Lodged: 27 June
> 
> everything front loaded including medical
> 
> Direct Grant: 13 August : ) : ) : )


Congrats matelane


----------



## naree

whizzard said:


> Does this sheet help?
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


Folks,
I would like to request each and every one to update this tracker, this will help every one to understand State sponsorship details and the timelines of visa grants.

I have added CO Allocation Date and ANZSCO code columns in the excel sheet to make this sheet more informative...

Cheers


----------



## solarik

Maybe it's nice to add column with date of health exam?


----------



## killerbee82

whizzard said:


> Does this sheet help?
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


Added mine, good luck everyone


----------



## Andy10

shyam said:


> 1. Killerbee82
> 2. Vijay24
> 3. Rahulmenda
> 4. Asherasher
> 5. Andy10
> 6. SailOz
> 7. Mindfreak
> 8. Rocky Balboa
> 9. sghosh
> 10. Vikas2013
> 12. Neetikavikas
> 13. Naree
> 14....
> 15.....
> .
> .
> .
> 30. Andy2013
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 50. mithu93ku
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 150. Shyam


Lol.. come on guys.. be positive! :bathbaby:


----------



## Mjt

whizzard said:


> Does this sheet help?
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


Done 👍


----------



## Andy10

salamlemon said:


> Well, I haven't uploaded all the documents, so he has just requested to send those by email within 28 days.


This is a nice way of finding whether CO has been assigned or not by not filing all docs..


----------



## Andy10

glow said:


> Hello, all forum members. With grace and mercy of almighty ALLAH I got 190 approval. I am a silent user thanks for all efforts active members are putting in.
> 
> NSW SS Applied: 27 March
> NSW SS Approved: 27 May
> 
> 190 Lodged: 27 June
> 
> everything front loaded including medical
> 
> Direct Grant: 13 August : ) : ) : )


Congrats!!


----------



## Andy10

mindfreak said:


> the party's on me if that happens, my reaction on seeing the golden mail would be :scared:


lol


----------



## jogiyogi

Dear Imersion, ranjith47, and varma.abhishekvarma

a heartiest congratulation on your grant. May god open all doors of success in Australia for you all.

Best of luck to you all for your new journey and life ahead.


----------



## AusIndia

Plz share ur views about my chances of getting an invite and when, with current score of 60 points of mine. There have been 918 invites already filled out of total of just 1380 invites for ICT System/ Business Analysts. 
The 5th Aug round results are 65 pointers with 20th July cut off time.

Also, if I add my partner's skills, it would be 65 points. Any views/ guesses about when can my turn come in this case?


----------



## ms.manpreet

Grant notice
Hi all,
I am silent observer of this forum, just want to share my timeline with u all for the grant:
Ss applied : 8 march onshore 2613 Developer programmer
Invitation : 1 July
190 visa lodge : 8 July
Adl team-2 initials SO
Direct Grant : 13 August 
Thanks all for ur support . This forum was really helpfull for me during the waiting period...I appreciate the members of the forum for sharing their timeline's.
Thanks


----------



## roposh

I have been calling DIAC at *00611300364613* but my call is not getting through. I am not sure if this is even the correct number. If someone knows any other number. Kindly share.

regards 
Roposh


----------



## mindfreak

roposh said:


> I have been calling DIAC at *00611300364613* but my call is not getting through. I am not sure if this is even the correct number. If someone knows any other number. Kindly share.
> 
> regards
> Roposh


that is the right number, call them 9am-4pm Adelaide Time


----------



## Jazz2013

hi,

I called them after 9am yesterday but the auto call says that the Adelaide processing center has shut down.

Please advise if there is any other number or way to contact DIAC.



mindfreak said:


> that is the right number, call them 9am-4pm Adelaide Time


----------



## mindfreak

Jazz2013 said:


> hi,
> 
> I called them after 9am yesterday but the auto call says that the Adelaide processing center has shut down.
> 
> Please advise if there is any other number or way to contact DIAC.


oh fair enough, I didnt know about that. The only way to reach them is via phone, I guess we'll just have to wait till their new contact details are made available on immi website (or maybe they already have)


----------



## alireza_sh

rahul897 said:


> r u undergoing security checks?


Yeah man,
Dont know how long should I wait??
(
It takes too long.

Cheers
Al


----------



## sghosh

killerbee82 said:


> I had the same request I completed meds 1 July uploaded 7 July and my co is from Adelaide team 4


Is it the only doc CO has asked you? What did you reply to your CO regarding the medicals? Any response thereafter from your CO?


----------



## SailOZ

ms.manpreet said:


> Grant notice
> Hi all,
> I am silent observer of this forum, just want to share my timeline with u all for the grant:
> Ss applied : 8 march onshore 2613 Developer programmer
> Invitation : 1 July
> 190 visa lodge : 8 July
> Adl team-2 initials SO
> Direct Grant : 13 August
> Thanks all for ur support . This forum was really helpfull for me during the waiting period...I appreciate the members of the forum for sharing their timeline's.
> Thanks


that is fast! congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## saintkamy

sghosh said:


> Is it the only doc CO has asked you? What did you reply to your CO regarding the medicals? Any response thereafter from your CO?


Im with team 4 ADL Same was asked by my CO on 18 july, n now im just waiting for my meds to be finalized. n evidence of health was the only thing he asked for.


----------



## saintkamy

ms.manpreet said:


> Grant notice
> Hi all,
> I am silent observer of this forum, just want to share my timeline with u all for the grant:
> Ss applied : 8 march onshore 2613 Developer programmer
> Invitation : 1 July
> 190 visa lodge : 8 July
> Adl team-2 initials SO
> Direct Grant : 13 August
> Thanks all for ur support . This forum was really helpfull for me during the waiting period...I appreciate the members of the forum for sharing their timeline's.
> Thanks


Congrats mate
can you share your meds date?


----------



## Imersion

jogiyogi said:


> Dear Imersion, ranjith47, and varma.abhishekvarma
> 
> a heartiest congratulation on your grant. May god open all doors of success in Australia for you all.
> 
> Best of luck to you all for your new journey and life ahead.


Thanks jogiyogi, all the best to your PR as well!


----------



## hippie

Mine is running to its 7th month as well and I am not even undergoing security checks nor my medicals referred to MOC. I guess my CO is just too slow and she's on a 1+mo long holiday now. It's just not fair just because of a little misunderstanding on her part that drags this application to date. =_=


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

Deepalohiankhas said:


> Hi Harish
> We lodged EOI on 8th July 2013 with 60 points in Accounting but we haven't got the invitation yet. What do you think are our chances in the next round?
> Thanks:fingerscrossed:


My case is same as yours wt time u lodged EOI?? Hope for da best for 19 August round thanks deep


----------



## SS28

ms.manpreet said:


> Grant notice
> Hi all,
> I am silent observer of this forum, just want to share my timeline with u all for the grant:
> Ss applied : 8 march onshore 2613 Developer programmer
> Invitation : 1 July
> 190 visa lodge : 8 July
> Adl team-2 initials SO
> Direct Grant : 13 August
> Thanks all for ur support . This forum was really helpfull for me during the waiting period...I appreciate the members of the forum for sharing their timeline's.
> Thanks


Congrats dude


----------



## Harish2013

Deepalohiankhas said:


> My case is same as yours wt time u lodged EOI?? Hope for da best for 19 August round thanks deep


According to tracker:
05-August-2013 EOI Invitation Received Tracker | OZdeep

2211er who lodged EOI on 5th-July with 60pt had received the invite on 5th-aug round.

So you have great chance in next round.
andrew*** 2211 60 * 5-Jul-13 * 5-Aug-13 189 onshore


----------



## whizzard

SS28 said:


> Congrats dude


Congos...


----------



## whizzard

SS28 said:


> Congrats dude


Ss28... plz update your timeline as well on the new tracker


----------



## alireza_sh

hippie said:


> Mine is running to its 7th month as well and I am not even undergoing security checks nor my medicals referred to MOC. I guess my CO is just too slow and she's on a 1+mo long holiday now. It's just not fair just because of a little misunderstanding on her part that drags this application to date. =_=


Who is your CO?


----------



## alireza_sh

hippie said:


> Mine is running to its 7th month as well and I am not even undergoing security checks nor my medicals referred to MOC. I guess my CO is just too slow and she's on a 1+mo long holiday now. It's just not fair just because of a little misunderstanding on her part that drags this application to date. =_=


Hi again,
Recently I email my co but, instead of her , another lady answered me.
I think they changed my CO.

Regards 
Al


----------



## kaurrajbir

ms.manpreet said:


> Grant notice
> Hi all,
> I am silent observer of this forum, just want to share my timeline with u all for the grant:
> Ss applied : 8 march onshore 2613 Developer programmer
> Invitation : 1 July
> 190 visa lodge : 8 July
> Adl team-2 initials SO
> Direct Grant : 13 August
> Thanks all for ur support . This forum was really helpfull for me during the waiting period...I appreciate the members of the forum for sharing their timeline's.
> Thanks


Hi Manpreet

Did you preload form 80 ?


----------



## ccham

sowmy said:


> Hi Ivetka,
> Can you please provide list of docs to be submitted for 489 relative sponsorship?
> I am expecting invitation on 19th Aug(60 pts),applied on July 19th
> 
> Thanks In advance


Hi sowmy,

is there any possibility to get invitation in next round for 60 pointers who submitted EOI in July under 489 relative sponsorship? I thought have to wait few rounds more. last report says may 28 is the last invitation date for 261313.


----------



## Tans

roposh said:


> I have been calling DIAC at *00611300364613* but my call is not getting through. I am not sure if this is even the correct number. If someone knows any other number. Kindly share.
> 
> regards
> Roposh


Hi mate,

I tried calling the same number and it worked. May be this is a special number and you need to check which service provider you are calling from?

I am in Australia and it is easy for me to reach.


Regards,
Tans


----------



## Vijay24

Jazz2013 said:


> hi,
> 
> I called them after 9am yesterday but the auto call says that the Adelaide processing center has shut down.
> 
> Please advise if there is any other number or way to contact DIAC.


The same number. It happened to me also, no one answered, I kept listening to automated response. I closed the call after 20-30 minutes. I dialed after an hour and spoke to DIAC representative after 18 mins.


----------



## tihor

Hi, 

I just lodged my 190 visa application. How do I initiate health examinations for my family? I see "Organize your health examinations" link for all of us. Do I just click on the link, declare my medical history and download the referral letter for medical examination? Do I need to fill any forms? Like Form 160 and Form 26?


What is the process?


----------



## Vijay24

tihor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just lodged my 190 visa application. How do I initiate health examinations for my family? I see "Organize your health examinations" link for all of us. Do I just click on the link, declare my medical history and download the referral letter for medical examination? Do I need to fill any forms? Like Form 160 and Form 26?
> 
> 
> What is the process?


That's perfect! That's the way to do it.

Form-26 you need to fill and submit to your health examination center along with other documents during the checkup!


----------



## baba18

rahulmenda said:


> The call got to my HR Department asking to talk with me, they didnt introduce about them to my HR. Just mentioned that they want to talk to me. My HR transferred all to my cabin. the caller introduced himself as F
> from AUS Embassy (New Dehli) and he is appointed to verify my details.
> 
> He just asked me few questions took 4 min of time.. He questioned about my DOB, from how many years I am working in present company, Joining date , employ ID , Designation and my is my profile. that's all.
> 
> I was prepared as my consultant told that verification call may come. But not all the time. 50-50 chances are there. my other applicants from same consultant got grant with out verification.


Thanks a lot and best off luck for your applicationray2:


----------



## earldro

tihor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just lodged my 190 visa application. How do I initiate health examinations for my family? I see "Organize your health examinations" link for all of us. Do I just click on the link, declare my medical history and download the referral letter for medical examination? Do I need to fill any forms? Like Form 160 and Form 26?
> 
> 
> What is the process?


Hi,

Yes you can go ahead with medicals for your family by completing the medical history and downloading the referral letter, you would need the 160 & 26 filled in for all applicants.

All the best.

Earl


----------



## mithu93ku

ms.manpreet said:


> Grant notice
> Hi all,
> I am silent observer of this forum, just want to share my timeline with u all for the grant:
> Ss applied : 8 march onshore 2613 Developer programmer
> Invitation : 1 July
> 190 visa lodge : 8 July
> Adl team-2 initials SO
> Direct Grant : 13 August
> Thanks all for ur support . This forum was really helpfull for me during the waiting period...I appreciate the members of the forum for sharing their timeline's.
> Thanks


I have the same CO. Unfortunately me and my wife medicals are referred. 
Congrats mate!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mithu93ku

glow said:


> Hello, all forum members. With grace and mercy of almighty ALLAH I got 190 approval. I am a silent user thanks for all efforts active members are putting in.
> 
> NSW SS Applied: 27 March
> NSW SS Approved: 27 May
> 
> 190 Lodged: 27 June
> 
> everything front loaded including medical
> 
> Direct Grant: 13 August : ) : ) : )


Congratulations!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Ajithkumarm

Hey all,
I have been reading posts in this thread everyday. No posts since 3:45a.m. Is it cos u ppl r busy with grant or what? I'mkind of addicted to this. 
ANY GRANTS TODAY?


----------



## Hyd786

ms.manpreet said:


> Grant notice
> Hi all,
> I am silent observer of this forum, just want to share my timeline with u all for the grant:
> Ss applied : 8 march onshore 2613 Developer programmer
> Invitation : 1 July
> 190 visa lodge : 8 July
> Adl team-2 initials SO
> Direct Grant : 13 August
> Thanks all for ur support . This forum was really helpfull for me during the waiting period...I appreciate the members of the forum for sharing their timeline's.
> Thanks



Congratulations!!

Looks like this is silent observer's week to get the Grant :rockon:


----------



## hippie

BH and AM is the one handling for the mean time while BH is away.



alireza_sh said:


> Hi again,
> Recently I email my co but, instead of her , another lady answered me.
> I think they changed my CO.
> 
> Regards
> Al


----------



## Hyd786

Ajithkumarm said:


> Hey all,
> I have been reading posts in this thread everyday. No posts since 3:45a.m. Is it cos u ppl r busy with grant or what? I'mkind of addicted to this.
> ANY GRANTS TODAY?


Lol !!! 3:45 am???

Dude, most of the people on this thread or forum are Indians, I guess their addiction to this forum starts only after 8 or 9 am.

You were too early


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> you missed me


Not at all Ben 10, you are in my friend list. How could I miss you? Rocky made the list and advised to add name by own responsibility. I just added my name in number 50. You could also add yourself and thus they list will continue. I had not add any name except my name.
Cheers!


----------



## joejohn

July 2013 applicants on 190 started getting grant!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


----------



## shift_move

Firstly congratulations to all the members who got their grant. All the best guys. 

Looks like the June applicants are getting g the grants which is a good news for July applicants. 

Question: from this forum I have two different versions in terms of getting the medicals done

1. Wait u the co asks for it 
2. Front load everything before a co is allocated. 


I have uploaded everything except the medicals. 
I have fixed an appointment to get the medicals done tomorrow. Now I am confused if I should go with it. 

Ease shed some light in this regard. 

Thanks, like always guys.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## Rocky Balboa

whizzard said:


> Does this sheet help?
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


u applied on the same day as i did..any CO emails?


----------



## joejohn

shift_move said:


> Firstly congratulations to all the members who got their grant. All the best guys.
> 
> Looks like the June applicants are getting g the grants which is a good news for July applicants.
> 
> Question: from this forum I have two different versions in terms of getting the medicals done
> 
> 1. Wait u the co asks for it
> 2. Front load everything before a co is allocated.
> 
> 
> I have uploaded everything except the medicals.
> I have fixed an appointment to get the medicals done tomorrow. Now I am confused if I should go with it.
> 
> Ease shed some light in this regard.
> 
> Thanks, like always guys.


It is better not to delay on medicals, it may take time - upto 10 working days if everything is clear and more if it is referred.

If you want to wait for CO to ask, do it for PCC.

However, if you intentionally delaying the process (to get more time to travel), you can wait for CO to ask


----------



## Vijay24

Ajithkumarm said:


> Hey all,
> I have been reading posts in this thread everyday. No posts since 3:45a.m. Is it cos u ppl r busy with grant or what? I'mkind of addicted to this.
> ANY GRANTS TODAY?


Most of this forum members are from Asia region (India-Pakistan-Bangladesh) so our time starts from 8AM


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vijay24 said:


> Most of this forum members are from Asia region (India-Pakistan-Bangladesh) so our time starts from 8AM


what about Nepal and Sri Lanka? I speculate Australia will be full of South Asian immigrants soon

95% members in this Thread are Indians...


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> what about Nepal and Sri Lanka? I speculate Australia will be full of South Asian immigrants soon
> 
> 95% members in this Thread are Indians...


I forgot  How could I forget Rocky Balboa


----------



## Andy10

ms.manpreet said:


> Grant notice
> Hi all,
> I am silent observer of this forum, just want to share my timeline with u all for the grant:
> Ss applied : 8 march onshore 2613 Developer programmer
> Invitation : 1 July
> 190 visa lodge : 8 July
> Adl team-2 initials SO
> Direct Grant : 13 August
> Thanks all for ur support . This forum was really helpfull for me during the waiting period...I appreciate the members of the forum for sharing their timeline's.
> Thanks


Congratulations!! Good show!! 
:thumb:


----------



## rockerwin

mithu93ku said:


> I have the same CO. Unfortunately me and my wife medicals are referred.
> Congrats mate!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


I have also given medical yesterday, how do you came to know your wife medicals are referred ?


----------



## Andy10

I guess people are getting grants based on the higher demand for the skill set. I remember my wife calling DIAC and they stating something about skill set. So the highest demand occupation would be getting grant early if all documents are perfect compared to lower priority ones. I feel some of us would need to wait till Sept. for a grant who have lodged in June if our skill set is not on top priority for skills required.


----------



## tihor

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you can go ahead with medicals for your family by completing the medical history and downloading the referral letter, you would need the 160 & 26 filled in for all applicants.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Earl


Thanks Earl. 

Form 160 and Form 26 both need applicant's photos to be taken?


----------



## sghosh

*Grant!!!!!!*

I didn't sleep the the entire night. Waking up every hour to and checking my emails. All of a sudden I saw an email which says that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased". Oh my god, I didn't know what to do next. Was almost blank for few mins.
I logged in to my visa application and saw the status is "Finalised" and the Grant letter was looking on my smiling face!!

Thanks to all the forum members for providing so much information through out the process. Guys moving to WA, please be in touch. Will party together!!!:violin::violin::lalala::lalala::lalala:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Calling DIAC today..

+61-1300364613

Is this the right no? Please confirm...Its been more than 6 weeks already..getting impatient..i need to push them regarding my case..Can we enquire just about CO allocation and the assigned team or about our medicals too?

Is TRN and passport number, DOB enough? How long we need to wait..


----------



## Vijay24

See SGhosh, I was saying yesterday over the call you may get grant soon and it happened. Congrats! Let's party in Perth soooon 

All the best... Keep in touch...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sghosh said:


> I didn't sleep the the entire night. Waking up every hour to and checking my emails. All of a sudden I saw an email which says that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased". Oh my god, I didn't know what to do next. Was almost blank for few mins.
> I logged in to my visa application and saw the status is "Finalised" and the Grant letter was looking on my smiling face!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for providing so much information through out the process. Guys moving to WA, please be in touch. Will party together!!!:violin::violin::lalala::lalala::lalala:


WOW...great man..You submitted Form 80 last week and you got silent grant...

awesome..I am calling diac now...did you actually call them to find out about your CO?


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> Calling DIAC today..
> 
> +61-1300364613
> 
> Is this the right no? Please confirm...Its been more than 6 weeks already..getting impatient..i need to push them regarding my case..Can we enquire just about CO allocation and the assigned team or about our medicals too?
> 
> Is TRN and passport number, DOB enough? How long we need to wait..


Right! Wait for minimum 18-20 minutes to speak to an operator


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Andy10 said:


> I guess people are getting grants based on the higher demand for the skill set. I remember my wife calling DIAC and they stating something about skill set. So the highest demand occupation would be getting grant early if all documents are perfect compared to lower priority ones. I feel some of us would need to wait till Sept. for a grant who have lodged in June if our skill set is not on top priority for skills required.


prority in SNOL or DIAC ..my occupation is in High Availability list in State occupation list


----------



## vijay_k

Looks like again the silent observers started getting good news!
Congrats to everyone who got their grant! :clap2:

Let me also go silient from now on


----------



## Andy10

sghosh said:


> I didn't sleep the the entire night. Waking up every hour to and checking my emails. All of a sudden I saw an email which says that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased". Oh my god, I didn't know what to do next. Was almost blank for few mins.
> I logged in to my visa application and saw the status is "Finalised" and the Grant letter was looking on my smiling face!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for providing so much information through out the process. Guys moving to WA, please be in touch. Will party together!!!:violin::violin::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Wow! that was a strong 6th sense... ! 
Congratulations and all the best to a great future at Aussie land.. while we wait to join you there! :thumb:

:drum::rockon:


----------



## andyv

Guys!! I called DIAC today(asked 1 f my friend from aus to call on my behalf), and the person told that it ll take 2-3 months to get a CO allocated due to heavy rush of applications in July 
So for all july applicants, be prepared to wait for some more time 

P.S. I know its not been 8 weeks since I lodged the VISA but thought of getting an estimate timeline thats y called them


----------



## andyv

Guys!! I called DIAC today(asked 1 f my friend from aus to call on my behalf), and the person told that it ll take 2-3 months to get a CO allocated due to heavy rush of applications in July 
So for all july applicants, be prepared to wait for some more time 

P.S. I know its not been 8 weeks since I lodged the VISA but thought of getting an estimate timeline thats y called them


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sghosh said:


> I didn't sleep the the entire night. Waking up every hour to and checking my emails. All of a sudden I saw an email which says that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased". Oh my god, I didn't know what to do next. Was almost blank for few mins.
> I logged in to my visa application and saw the status is "Finalised" and the Grant letter was looking on my smiling face!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for providing so much information through out the process. Guys moving to WA, please be in touch. Will party together!!!:violin::violin::lalala::lalala::lalala:


so sghosh, what all did your CO ask? How many points did you claim from employment. did they verify your employment?

what about your medicals? do u still have link active? my Form 80 and medical both are active now..


----------



## sghosh

Rocky Balboa said:


> WOW...great man..You submitted Form 80 last week and you got silent grant...
> 
> awesome..I am calling diac now...did you actually call them to find out about your CO?


No I didn't call DIAC. Yesterday got an email from CO asking for my medical reports. I replied that they are already uploaded long back. Today got my grant.


----------



## mirza_755

arun8420 said:


> Hi everybody, atlast got my grant today. Thanks to everyone.


many many congrats


----------



## Vuminh

I read somewhere that onshore applicants do not need to get out of the country and then get in to activate their PR after getting the grant. Anyone knows more about that?


----------



## vikramr22

mjamal14 said:


> So, If I manage to clear my IELTS I will have 60 points, shud I go for relative sponsorship and get 70 , coz of this pro rata BS , or shud I just submit with 60 points ?


As a Programmer i think u can apply with 60 points, your chances of getting an invitation withing a few rounds is good. . . . . and the ceiling is very high so if u don't get an invitation in a few rounds you can always change it to sponsored later. If i was you, i would try with 60 points first, independent visa has many advantages.

If you apply under 489 category with family sponsorship there are a lot of disadvantages, In this category you'll be considered a temporary resident and temporary residents pay more tax, 32% tax on all income upto 80,000 dollars. . . . . . whereas a permanent resident only has to pay
0% for $18000
19% for the next $18000
and 32% for the next $44000

also, as a temporary resident you don't get free healthcare, so u have to get insurance for that, which is not that cheap.

so always better to try for the independent category.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vuminh said:


> I read somewhere that onshore applicants do not need to get out of the country and then get in to activate their PR after getting the grant. Anyone knows more about that?


No its not true..my brother got a PR last year, he applied onshore..he came back home and flew back to Oz to activate the PR


----------



## sghosh

Rocky Balboa said:


> so sghosh, what all did your CO ask? How many points did you claim from employment. did they verify your employment?
> 
> what about your medicals? do u still have link active? my Form 80 and medical both are active now..


My CO asked only for Medical reports. I claimed 10 points for employment with a total of 70 points. Not sure, if anyone called my HR or not. Working for companies with total employees more than 2 lakhs. So not an easy task to find out if any HR received a verification or not.
The medical links were long gone.


----------



## Ben 10

sghosh said:


> I didn't sleep the the entire night. Waking up every hour to and checking my emails. All of a sudden I saw an email which says that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased". Oh my god, I didn't know what to do next. Was almost blank for few mins.
> I logged in to my visa application and saw the status is "Finalised" and the Grant letter was looking on my smiling face!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for providing so much information through out the process. Guys moving to WA, please be in touch. Will party together!!!:violin::violin::lalala::lalala::lalala:



Conrats Bro  great ..! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## mithu93ku

sghosh said:


> I didn't sleep the the entire night. Waking up every hour to and checking my emails. All of a sudden I saw an email which says that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased". Oh my god, I didn't know what to do next. Was almost blank for few mins.
> I logged in to my visa application and saw the status is "Finalised" and the Grant letter was looking on my smiling face!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for providing so much information through out the process. Guys moving to WA, please be in touch. Will party together!!!:violin::violin::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Congrats Mate!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ojhaa

joejohn said:


> July 2013 applicants on 190 started getting grant!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


Wow really looks hopefull but then agin we need a CO to get the ball rolling


----------



## Vuminh

Rocky Balboa said:


> No its not true..my brother got a PR last year, he applied onshore..he came back home and flew back to Oz to activate the PR


Was your brother on a 457 visa ?


----------



## Nurse

*Update*

My family's medicals were cleared for over a week and when I contacted my CO about the status she came back asking for from 80 saying that it was overlooked when they send the initial document request.... I have filled the long form for me and my husband and send it overnight.... Now waiting.....


----------



## Rocky Balboa

joejohn said:


> None of Jul applicant got CO allocated...
> 
> Venkat is the earliest, who applied on 2nd Jul.


I applied on the 2nd of July..today a guy whol applied on the 26th june got a direct grant..he got Co yesterday..I guy who applied on the 8th of july got direct grant..

oshore applicants who applied in july have been receiving grants already..for offshores its taking time..


----------



## ojhaa

joejohn said:


> July 2013 applicants on 190 started getting grant!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


Looking through this and a few other threads I also get a general feeling Grants for ppl onshore are quicker I beleive Kitty and the other onshore folks should expect an earlier grant 

Or maybe its just pure coincidence


----------



## Hyd786

Rocky Balboa said:


> WOW...great man..You submitted Form 80 last week and you got silent grant...
> 
> awesome..I am calling diac now...did you actually call them to find out about your CO?


Hey Rocky.... wait man !!

Don't call DIAC.... forgot your lines.??

don't call them and be on hold for a long time, wasting so many bucks. instead go out with your GF, gift her something, go out shopping or movie with your friends... see you can do so many things


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I actually do not know about the visa category, however he was on a student visa and his employer nominated him for the PR (ENS visa).


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hyd786 said:


> Hey Rocky.... wait man !!
> 
> Don't call DIAC.... forgot your lines.??
> 
> don't call them and be on hold for a long time, wasting so many bucks. instead go out with your GF, gift her something, go out shopping or movie with your friends... see you can do so many things


ok i have to abide by my own promise


----------



## saintkamy

sghosh said:


> I didn't sleep the the entire night. Waking up every hour to and checking my emails. All of a sudden I saw an email which says that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased". Oh my god, I didn't know what to do next. Was almost blank for few mins.
> I logged in to my visa application and saw the status is "Finalised" and the Grant letter was looking on my smiling face!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for providing so much information through out the process. Guys moving to WA, please be in touch. Will party together!!!:violin::violin::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Congrats mate, finaly you got there
Bravo


----------



## Rocky Balboa

saintkamy said:


> Congrats mate, finaly you got there
> Bravo


saintkamy,

what about your medicals? are they still active. did your CO tell you if they are cleared or referred?


----------



## Hyd786

Rocky Balboa said:


> ok i have to abide by my own oders


yes 

you have been waiting for all this time now, so wait for some more time. You are almost there


----------



## ishaanchal

terminator1 said:


> tell that guy to share the details. its your TRN and your password. sharing those details will not impact his other business.
> if you have any obligations to pay him once you get your grant, then it needs to be sorted out that you would pay after you get the grant. or else just pay him and get your details. you should be kept in loop or else you should be forwarded those emails, which he had sent to the co.


He wont share the Password at all !! Im not sure why is he doing that to me 

I have a contract signed with him that i will pay him 80% of the fees after he gets me the grant letter ! I will ask him to forward me all the communications that he's had with my Case Officer and to keep me in loop !

It's so annoying !

anyways .. Thanks for writing 

Cheers
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hyd786 said:


> yes
> 
> you have been waiting for all this time now, so wait for some more time. You are almost there


Actually, i had to call WA immigration for one of my friends who has not received invitation to apply for SS, thats the reason why i thought of calling DIAC but you reminded me of my promise that i made weeks ago


----------



## Alzy

*The wait.............*

Hi Guys,

This is my first post on this site but I have been following this thread for the past 6 weeks. 

I notice the entire 189 process from application to grant is currently taking 8 - 14 weeks. Im currently just into my 7th week of waiting and its slowly driving me mental! 

Good to see so many grants for people on this site over the last week however it has meant that a lot of the regular posters have now left the forum. 

If you are reading this as an observer only(as i was) it would be good if you could get involved so we can monitor everyones timescales, particularly if you applied in June or July. Also there seems to be an element of luck that comes with being one of the poster's on this forum judging by the last 7 days grants........

Anyway just thought Id say hello to the group!

Question - How do you get your timeline along the bottom?


----------



## sowmy

ccham said:


> Hi sowmy,
> 
> is there any possibility to get invitation in next round for 60 pointers who submitted EOI in July under 489 relative sponsorship? I thought have to wait few rounds more. last report says may 28 is the last invitation date for 261313.


Hi Ccham,
I think we will be getting the invitation on 19th Aug.


Please Share your detail with us ......

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=sharing

be optimist


----------



## mayankp

andyv said:


> Guys!! I called DIAC today(asked 1 f my friend from aus to call on my behalf), and the person told that it ll take 2-3 months to get a CO allocated due to heavy rush of applications in July
> So for all july applicants, be prepared to wait for some more time
> 
> P.S. I know its not been 8 weeks since I lodged the VISA but thought of getting an estimate timeline thats y called them


Hey Andy.....I am surprised to know that they replied your call because as per my information today is public holiday in Australia for "Ekka" festival.


----------



## saintkamy

killerbee82 n mindfreak
Mates check your portal, you guys are over due for grant mail. Do you still have organize your health link?
Sghosh proves that hoc is at 11july


----------



## killerbee82

sghosh said:


> Is it the only doc CO has asked you? What did you reply to your CO regarding the medicals? Any response thereafter from your CO?


Yea only that and a Pcc from USA my previous one was expired so I had received a new one a day before the co asked so I uploaded them in my visa site and emailed him as we'll the very same day nothing else was requested

No response from the co

My med link is still live and all test say completed on the info sheet


----------



## ilayarajamtm

Hi Guys

MY owner send the following message to CO while he check for the reference i am bit worried now about my visa pls advice me anything i can do now...


he is working as a part time and performing a high level administrative task . we are aware of his qualifications and, while he may not currently perform all the task shown in the reference letter. it is the company plan to move him to a full time administrative role which we classify as an assistant accountant.in that role he would certainly be responsible for many of the task shown in the letter


----------



## mithu93ku

ilayarajamtm said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> MY owner send the following message to CO while he check for the reference i am bit worried now about my visa pls advice me anything i can do now...
> 
> 
> he is working as a part time and performing a high level administrative task . we are aware of his qualifications and, while he may not currently perform all the task shown in the reference letter. it is the company plan to move him to a full time administrative role which we classify as an assistant accountant.in that role he would certainly be responsible for many of the task shown in the letter


Are you a part-time or full-time employee now?


----------



## srinu_srn

sghosh said:


> No I didn't call DIAC. Yesterday got an email from CO asking for my medical reports. I replied that they are already uploaded long back. Today got my grant.


How we will know whether they have uploaded the medical docs? Is there any status that confirms medical reports are uploaded and cleared at eVISA site?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Yes, in the information sheet of your eVisa portal, you will get the information when it was submitted to DIAC. You may also contact your medical center.

Regarding clearance/referral, your CO will contact you.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Alternatively, if the medical link disappears and a message "no medical examination is required for this person based on the information provided..." then your case is finalized and auto-cleared , which does not happen to every applicant. In my case it is still active, however this doesnt mean my case is referred yet..could be cleared too..


----------



## whizzard

Rocky Balboa said:


> u applied on the same day as i did..any CO emails?


Not yet buddy.


----------



## kittydoll

ojhaa said:


> Looking through this and a few other threads I also get a general feeling Grants for ppl onshore are quicker I beleive Kitty and the other onshore folks should expect an earlier grant
> 
> Or maybe its just pure coincidence


May be its just coincidence.

Even if it was true, Im yet to receive my indian pcc...  (applied 22July from Melbourne)

so, no grsnt for me until i get ind pcc


----------



## Razaqng

Pls someone comment on this,my and spouse's medical link is still appearing,but not active.When I click on it,it doesn't open the print information sheet.This has been like this since Monday 12th August,2013.

Could it be that our medicals are cleared or a system error?

I also sent my CO a mail yesterday,but no response yet.Could it be due to the public holiday in Australia today,because he,my CO,responds to my mail without delay.

I have read that some people got grants today,are they really on holiday?

Thanks and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

It is a normal working day in Oz today. Wait for your CO's response or call DIAC.


----------



## mindfreak

saintkamy said:


> killerbee82 n mindfreak
> Mates check your portal, you guys are over due for grant mail. Do you still have organize your health link?
> Sghosh proves that hoc is at 11july


nope nothing on my end! sick and tired of waiting, its f'ed up my sleep cycles. Yes, I have still got the "organise your health..." link active


----------



## mindfreak

Andy10 said:


> I guess people are getting grants based on the higher demand for the skill set. I remember my wife calling DIAC and they stating something about skill set. So the highest demand occupation would be getting grant early if all documents are perfect compared to lower priority ones. I feel some of us would need to wait till Sept. for a grant who have lodged in June if our skill set is not on top priority for skills required.


Mine is in Priority List 1 but still no word from the CO yet...as Rocky Balboa said it - DIAC is DICEY!


----------



## nareshpatel2

Vuminh said:


> I read somewhere that onshore applicants do not need to get out of the country and then get in to activate their PR after getting the grant. Anyone knows more about that?


No this is not required anymore. People who applied before 1st July 2012 required to leave the country if they are in Australia. 

After 1st July 2012 its not required.


----------



## ilayarajamtm

mithu93ku said:


> Are you a part-time or full-time employee now?


part time and also mentioned part time in reference letter


----------



## Mjt

sghosh said:


> I didn't sleep the the entire night. Waking up every hour to and checking my emails. All of a sudden I saw an email which says that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased". Oh my god, I didn't know what to do next. Was almost blank for few mins.
> I logged in to my visa application and saw the status is "Finalised" and the Grant letter was looking on my smiling face!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for providing so much information through out the process. Guys moving to WA, please be in touch. Will party together!!!:violin::violin::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Congratulations.... All the best!!


----------



## ilayarajamtm

Hi Guys

MY owner send the following message to CO while he check for the reference i am bit worried now about my visa pls advice me anything i can do now...


he is working as a part time and performing a high level administrative task . we are aware of his qualifications and, while he may not currently perform all the task shown in the reference letter. it is the company plan to move him to a full time administrative role which we classify as an assistant accountant.in that role he would certainly be responsible for many of the task shown in the letter


----------



## Ani.pepe

sghosh said:


> I didn't sleep the the entire night. Waking up every hour to and checking my emails. All of a sudden I saw an email which says that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased". Oh my god, I didn't know what to do next. Was almost blank for few mins.
> I logged in to my visa application and saw the status is "Finalised" and the Grant letter was looking on my smiling face!!
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for providing so much information through out the process. Guys moving to WA, please be in touch. Will party together!!!:violin::violin::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Congrats Sghosh... cheers


----------



## Tans

mayankp said:


> Hey Andy.....I am surprised to know that they replied your call because as per my information today is public holiday in Australia for "Ekka" festival.


I think this is not correct. Because I called up today as well and the customer care lady told me that, generally CO will be assigned in "8 weeks". Please do call by next weekend to check the status of your CO allocation. I applied on July 3rd.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

nareshpatel2 said:


> No this is not required anymore. People who applied before 1st July 2012 required to leave the country if they are in Australia.
> 
> After 1st July 2012 its not required.


oh i didnt know that..coz he applied b4 Jul 2012..thanks


----------



## mindfreak

Andy10, any word from the CO or any updates at all?


----------



## ms.manpreet

saintkamy said:


> Congrats mate
> can you share your meds date?


Hi 
I had medical last yr in oct for TR


----------



## Jazz2013

hi there,

I did call them again on the same number and surprisingly was able to talk to the customer care executive.



mindfreak said:


> oh fair enough, I didnt know about that. The only way to reach them is via phone, I guess we'll just have to wait till their new contact details are made available on immi website (or maybe they already have)


----------



## ms.manpreet

Hi
No,,, they didn't asked me for form 80 , may b becoz I got my TR few months back at that time last yr I uploaded form 80


----------



## ms.manpreet

kaurrajbir said:


> Hi Manpreet
> 
> Did you preload form 80 ?



Hi
No,,, they didn't asked me for form 80 , may b becoz I got my TR few months back at that time last yr I uploaded form 80


----------



## Hyd786

mindfreak said:


> Andy10, any word from the CO or any updates at all?


mindfreak....

dude, what's the update from ur side?? Did your co contact you??

also, is your medicals auto cleared or referred?? checked on that?


----------



## Imersion

Alzy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my first post on this site but I have been following this thread for the past 6 weeks.
> 
> I notice the entire 189 process from application to grant is currently taking 8 - 14 weeks. Im currently just into my 7th week of waiting and its slowly driving me mental!
> 
> Good to see so many grants for people on this site over the last week however it has meant that a lot of the regular posters have now left the forum.
> 
> If you are reading this as an observer only(as i was) it would be good if you could get involved so we can monitor everyones timescales, particularly if you applied in June or July. Also there seems to be an element of luck that comes with being one of the poster's on this forum judging by the last 7 days grants........
> 
> Anyway just thought Id say hello to the group!
> 
> Question - How do you get your timeline along the bottom?



Hi Alzy, you'll need to do at least 5 posts on this forum to be given permission make your own signature (or timeline as you call it).


----------



## tds2013

Hi Guys

I have a question here. I am travelling to UK in the next week; should i report this to the DIAC? The CO has'nt been allocated yet.

regards
TDS


----------



## mindfreak

Hyd786 said:


> mindfreak....
> 
> dude, what's the update from ur side?? Did your co contact you??
> 
> also, is your medicals auto cleared or referred?? checked on that?


No contact from CO yet, and hence no idea as far as my medical status is concerned. I am quite sure my meds wont be referred though *gut feeling*


----------



## ms.manpreet

Thnx all for ur wishes,,, congrats to those who got grants today...n all d very best to those who are waiting for grants...


----------



## The Marine

Just got a call from the clinic and it seems that the system is done. They can't upload the results since yesterday... Is this a common thing?


----------



## Imersion

tds2013 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a question here. I am travelling to UK in the next week; should i report this to the DIAC? The CO has'nt been allocated yet.
> 
> regards
> TDS


It shouldn't be a problem if you are not an onshore applicant, the CO will send you email anyway if she'll need anything from you. Onshore applicants will have to get bridging visa B should they wish to travel out of Australia while they wait for a decision on their case. All the best!


----------



## Hyd786

mindfreak said:


> No contact from CO yet, and hence no idea as far as my medical status is concerned. I am quite sure my meds wont be referred though *gut feeling*


Do you see "organize your medicals link"??


----------



## mindfreak

Hyd786 said:


> Do you see "organize your medicals link"??


Yeah i do


----------



## Jazz2013

No point in delaying medicals/PCC, as I have seen people getting GRANT directly when everything is done prior to CO allocation.
Hope this helps.



shift_move said:


> Firstly congratulations to all the members who got their grant. All the best guys.
> 
> Looks like the June applicants are getting g the grants which is a good news for July applicants.
> 
> Question: from this forum I have two different versions in terms of getting the medicals done
> 
> 1. Wait u the co asks for it
> 2. Front load everything before a co is allocated.
> 
> 
> I have uploaded everything except the medicals.
> I have fixed an appointment to get the medicals done tomorrow. Now I am confused if I should go with it.
> 
> Ease shed some light in this regard.
> 
> Thanks, like always guys.


----------



## tds2013

Imersion said:


> It shouldn't be a problem if you are not an onshore applicant, the CO will send you email anyway if she'll need anything from you. Onshore applicants will have to get bridging visa B should they wish to travel out of Australia while they wait for a decision on their case. All the best!


Thanks Imersion!
I was eagerly awaiting CO until today.. Now i wish it takes little more time so that i could upload the Meds and PCC after i come back..


----------



## rahulmenda

whizzard said:


> Does this sheet help?
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


Gr8 going plz all fill the spreadsheet


----------



## mindfreak

The Marine said:


> Just got a call from the clinic and it seems that the system is done. They can't upload the results since yesterday... Is this a common thing?


yes that's a very common thing, happened in my case too. Don't worry, they will upload it soon.


----------



## shyam

Hi,

Can someone tell what documents we would need to take with us for medicals.
--> Original passport
--> Form 160
--> Form 26

Any xerox copies or any other documents? Please help.


----------



## srinu_srn

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell what documents we would need to take with us for medicals.
> --> Original passport
> --> Form 160
> --> Form 26
> 
> Any xerox copies or any other documents? Please help.


passport xerox copies also needed


----------



## earldro

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell what documents we would need to take with us for medicals.
> --> Original passport
> --> Form 160
> --> Form 26
> 
> Any xerox copies or any other documents? Please help.


You will also need the referral letter and a BIG bottle of water 

All the best.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Rocky Balboa

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell what documents we would need to take with us for medicals.
> --> Original passport
> --> Form 160
> --> Form 26
> 
> Any xerox copies or any other documents? Please help.


3 PP-sized photos


----------



## Razaqng

Rocky Balboa said:


> It is a normal working day in Oz today. Wait for your CO's response or call DIAC.


Thanks Rocky for your response.

Regards.


----------



## NVsha

Hi all 

Wish you luck for your grants which are already there in pipeline.

As this forum is always an help can some body guide me what all pre preparation do i need to do b4 moving to australia.

Like things which i need to carry or some arrangments which i need to do..

Does & dont's

Please help guys


----------



## Razaqng

mindfreak said:


> Yeah i do


Is your own organsie medical link still active when you click on it?

When I click on mine and my spouse's own they are not opening since Monday.

I want to believe our medical results are cleared by now.

But don't know why my CO has not responded to by mail.I pray they have not changed my CO too.

Cheers


----------



## icriding

ilayarajamtm said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> MY owner send the following message to CO while he check for the reference i am bit worried now about my visa pls advice me anything i can do now...
> 
> 
> he is working as a part time and performing a high level administrative task . we are aware of his qualifications and, while he may not currently perform all the task shown in the reference letter. it is the company plan to move him to a full time administrative role which we classify as an assistant accountant.in that role he would certainly be responsible for many of the task shown in the letter



*Hello ilayarajamtm,*

What is your nominated occupation and where did you have your skills assessed?

In calculating years of paid employment, *VETASSESS *will count employment of at least 40 hours per fortnight and will not consider weeks of less than 40 hours per fortnight .

Please check how your assessing agency calculates years of paid employment.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## icriding

neetikavikas said:


> Hi all
> 
> Wish you luck for your grants which are already there in pipeline.
> 
> As this forum is always an help can some body guide me what all pre preparation do i need to do b4 moving to australia.
> 
> Like things which i need to carry or some arrangments which i need to do..
> 
> Does & dont's
> 
> Please help guys


*Definitely not my preferred Airline but...*

"In its global expansion spree using the Dreamliner fleet,* Air India* will launch daily non-stop flights from Delhi to Sydney and Melbourne from August 29."[/B][/I]

In a bid to attract travellers, the airline is offering attractive promotional fares on this route in both directions which would be available for a limited period.

The airline would operate the daily services on a triangular route -- Delhi-Sydney-Melbourne-Delhi on four days and Delhi-Melbourne-Sydney-Delhi sector on three.

These non-stop flights are expected to enable passengers from Mumbai, Ahmedabad, Bangalore, Chennai, Kolkata and other cities of India to get a quick and easy connection to Sydney and Melbourne via Delhi.
*
Hope this helps...



Icriding*


----------



## Alzy

Imersion said:


> Hi Alzy, you'll need to do at least 5 posts on this forum to be given permission make your own signature (or timeline as you call it).


Thanks Imersion, hope mines goes as quick as yours! I applied on the 2nd of July and have already highlighted the 27th of August as the 8 week deadline for CO!

I have another enquiry, I did my medicals in April (super front loading!). The reason for this was that I was moving to rural WA with no Medibank facilities. I then received the results in an envelope which i was instructed not to open. Does anyone know if electronic copies are sent to the DIAC in this scenario?


----------



## mindfreak

neetikavikas said:


> Hi all
> 
> Wish you luck for your grants which are already there in pipeline.
> 
> As this forum is always an help can some body guide me what all pre preparation do i need to do b4 moving to australia.
> 
> Like things which i need to carry or some arrangments which i need to do..
> 
> Does & dont's
> 
> Please help guys


Dont carry a lot of indian food, its very easily available in Australia - spices, chutneys, pickles, the whole lot! Rather use the weight restrictions quite wisely so as to get more important things u might need. 

Buying formal apparel in Aus is quite expensive, so make sure you do your shopping accordingly.


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> Dont carry a lot of indian food, its very easily available in Australia - spices, chutneys, pickles, the whole lot! Rather use the weight restrictions quite wisely so as to get more important things u might need.
> 
> Buying formal apparel in Aus is quite expensive, so make sure you do your shopping accordingly.


Got a lot of Stuff (5 Formal shirts+3 Polo T-shirts) from the Peter England sale today. All for Rs. 5000

Its not the best but it is decent enough and should do for the next 2 yrs.


----------



## ivetka233

Guys you can even be allocated after 8 weeks to teams, but that doesnt mean anything that you will get CO ,,i waited with lot of others in team a week. 

If baclog will be huge will take even more to wait till CO process you,


----------



## BGMate

Hi Mates,
I’m new to this forum too. But the last month, after my husband received his invitation I was actively reading almost everything 
I’m the person NO LOG in the Forum in the google doc and I’m filling in the information on behalf of my husband.
Actually, we both received invitations but mine is under 190, WA Sponsorship and we decided to try with 189 (Systems Analyst – ANZOCO) as we think it would be important to be flexible after arriving. We have a son 3 years old and we will travel all together so finding a job is a huge priority for us in order to settle down. (I hope not moving between the cities but we need to be prepared).
I would like to thank you all for sharing the information and also the emotions as we are all in the same situation 
The waiting time is killing our patience but not our hopes 
I found recently very interesting blog so I would like to share the link here (although I can post the it after 4 posts 

It might answer some of your questions discussed above.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Imersion

Alzy said:


> Thanks Imersion, hope mines goes as quick as yours! I applied on the 2nd of July and have already highlighted the 27th of August as the 8 week deadline for CO!
> 
> I have another enquiry, I did my medicals in April (super front loading!). The reason for this was that I was moving to rural WA with no Medibank facilities. I then received the results in an envelope which i was instructed not to open. Does anyone know if electronic copies are sent to the DIAC in this scenario?


Was it a medical for visa purposes that you did in April? if so, how did you linked it to your visa application when you only applied on 2nd of July? I'm an onshore applicant as well but I never received a hard copy of my meds as I told Medibank to send it directly to immigration - but I made sure they've written my TRN on my forms 160 and 26 so it will be linked to my case.


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> Got a lot of Stuff (5 Formal shirts+3 Polo T-shirts) from the Peter England sale today. All for Rs. 5000
> 
> Its not the best but it is decent enough and should do for the next 2 yrs.


Way to go buddy!!! I got 5 shirts and a couple of chinos from ColorPlus last night.


----------



## icriding

Alzy said:


> Thanks Imersion, hope mines goes as quick as yours! I applied on the 2nd of July and have already highlighted the 27th of August as the 8 week deadline for CO!
> 
> I have another enquiry, I did my medicals in April (super front loading!). The reason for this was that I was moving to rural WA with no Medibank facilities. I then received the results in an envelope which i was instructed not to open. Does anyone know if electronic copies are sent to the DIAC in this scenario?


*Hello Alzy*

Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue and may be affected by changes to the processing directions.

If you have undergone permanent visa based medicals in the past year, you can request your case officer to review those medicals.

*Please note:* Permanent visa medicals and Temporary visa medicals are not the same. Permanent visa medicals may involve additional tests. Confirm that the visa medicals you underwent were of the Permanent type.

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.
*
Icriding *


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> Way to go buddy!!! I got 5 shirts and a couple of chinos from ColorPlus last night.


ColorPlus is the best for Chinos!


----------



## The Shobra

Dear all,
Please, is there is any one who submit the official University letter for his wife or husband instead of IELTS and the CO accepted it 
Thanks


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> ColorPlus is the best for Chinos!


That's what I thought, even though I wasn't supposed to buy em, but just couldn't resist. Bought a pair of adidas kicks too. Still need to get some formal trousers. And, some gifts/souvenirs for mates back in perth.


----------



## icriding

The Shobra said:


> Dear all,
> Please, is there is any one who submit the official University letter for his wife or husband instead of IELTS and the CO accepted it
> Thanks


*Hello Shobra,*

Regarding the English Language Requirement, an IELTS test is not required if your wife holds an award (being a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate) that required at least 2 years of full-time study or training; and all instruction (including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English.

You should upload *University Graduation Certificates *and * Degree Transcripts * which specify that all instruction (including instruction received in other courses for which the person was allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> That's what I thought, even though I wasn't supposed to buy em, but just couldn't resist. Bought a pair of adidas kicks too. Still need to get some formal trousers. And, some gifts/souvenirs for mates back in perth.


Lol, Whats you baggage allowance?

I need to get Leather shoes, Levis Jeans, Jockey Thermal Wear. Melbourne is heaps colder than Sydney...Brrrr


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> That's what I thought, even though I wasn't supposed to buy em, but just couldn't resist. Bought a pair of adidas kicks too. Still need to get some formal trousers. And, some gifts/souvenirs for mates back in perth.


What kinda Indian gifts/souvenirs are decent enough for someone to really keep them? 

I am clueless! I am considering getting carved and painted miniature marble elephants/Marble tea saucers with imprints of Indian village folk in traditional attire


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> Lol, Whats you baggage allowance?
> 
> I need to get Leather shoes, Levis Jeans, Jockey Thermal Wear. Melbourne is heaps colder than Sydney...Brrrr


LOL I dont know what my baggage allowance would be, but im making no compromises since im back in india after 2.5 years and not sure when i will be back again upon receiving the grant. Hence, leaving no stones unturned 

Thermal wear, not a bad choice at all. Smart move I'd say.


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> What kinda Indian gifts/souvenirs are decent enough for someone to really keep them?
> 
> I am clueless! I am considering getting carved and painted miniature marble elephants/Marble tea saucers with imprints of Indian village folk in traditional attire


HAHA im not too sure about this either, my gf wants me to get her saris pffffft! Like that's gonna happen! I was thinking getting some indian kurtas for my caucausian male friends, and some pearl jewellery for my female friends. And perhaps get Taj Mahal souvenirs for them all? I am going to go with my instinct on this one, but your choice sounds pretty good too. I might steal an idea or two!


----------



## shyam

icriding said:


> Got a lot of Stuff (5 Formal shirts+3 Polo T-shirts) from the Peter England sale today. All for Rs. 5000
> 
> Its not the best but it is decent enough and should do for the next 2 yrs.


take enough jeans , they help you a lot.
But only if can keep your weight stable.

Its easy to gain weight when you are in cold places and with the western food.


----------



## Vijay24

Guess Mindfreak is already at the airport looking at his preparation


----------



## mithu93ku

The Shobra said:


> Dear all,
> Please, is there is any one who submit the official University letter for his wife or husband instead of IELTS and the CO accepted it
> Thanks


Yes I have submitted " Medium of Instruction Certificate" from her University for my spouse.


----------



## venkatravinder

BGMate said:


> Hi Mates,
> I’m new to this forum too. But the last month, after my husband received his invitation I was actively reading almost everything 
> I’m the person NO LOG in the Forum in the google doc and I’m filling in the information on behalf of my husband.
> Actually, we both received invitations but mine is under 190, WA Sponsorship and we decided to try with 189 (Systems Analyst – ANZOCO) as we think it would be important to be flexible after arriving. We have a son 3 years old and we will travel all together so finding a job is a huge priority for us in order to settle down. (I hope not moving between the cities but we need to be prepared).
> I would like to thank you all for sharing the information and also the emotions as we are all in the same situation 
> The waiting time is killing our patience but not our hopes 
> I found recently very interesting blog so I would like to share the link here (although I can post the it after 4 posts
> 
> You can search: pr4oz.blogspot dot com
> 
> It might answer some of your questions discussed above.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Thats a wonderful blog.
Thank u very much.
'In one of the blog post it says if the doc status is:
Received- When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized)

Is this right.?


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> HAHA im not too sure about this either, my gf wants me to get her saris pffffft! Like that's gonna happen! I was thinking getting some indian kurtas for my caucausian male friends, and some pearl jewellery for my female friends. And perhaps get Taj Mahal souvenirs for them all? I am going to go with my instinct on this one, but your choice sounds pretty good too. I might steal an idea or two!


I have never worn a Kurta in my Life! I am not sure about clothes/jewellery ,you need to be spot on with the the fit and color!


----------



## mithu93ku

icriding said:


> Got a lot of Stuff (5 Formal shirts+3 Polo T-shirts) from the Peter England sale today. All for Rs. 5000
> 
> Its not the best but it is decent enough and should do for the next 2 yrs.


Hello icriding,
Come to Bangladesh, You will get branded stuff more cheaper here.


----------



## killerbee82

icriding said:


> I have never worn a Kurta in my Life! I am not sure about clothes/jewellery ,you need to make sure you get the fit and color preferences right!


I don't mean to be a party popper but I m on my tippy toes for the grant gift shopping is not even in my wildest dreams as of yet Lool 

We have made so many friends here it would be nice to keep in touch, may be we should have a forum 190-life after grant

Lol


----------



## PDHUNT

Today I have seen the Arrange your Medicals link has gone and the text "_No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship._" for both me and my wife.

Should I consider this as medicals clear for us? As I have read in this thread before...!!!???


----------



## PDHUNT

Any Grant today ?


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> I have never worn a Kurta in my Life! I am not sure about clothes/jewellery ,you need to be spot on with the the fit and color!


I agree, hence the jewellery since i wont have to worry about the sizing etc. Yeah maybe i might drop the kurta idea, depends on what sorta baggage allowance i get as well and based on that i might shop more.


----------



## Vijay24

killerbee82 said:


> I don't mean to be a party popper but I m on my tippy toes for the grant gift shopping is not even in my wildest dreams as of yet Lool
> 
> We have made so many friends here it would be nice to keep in touch, may be we should have a forum 190-life after grant
> 
> Lol


WA applicants will meet in Perth!


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Guess Mindfreak is already at the airport looking at his preparation


Gotta be prepared buddy, I hope to fly a day after i get the grant


----------



## terminator1

PDHUNT said:


> Today I have seen the Arrange your Medicals link has gone and the text "_No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship._" for both me and my wife.
> 
> Should I consider this as medicals clear for us? As I have read in this thread before...!!!???


ya, you should


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> Gotta be prepared buddy, I hope to fly a day after i get the grant


Yep. I understand, you have said this  

If I get a grant by next week, I will book my flight for November end. I guess early and late December is not a good season to travel cos there will be no less activity from the job perspective. But I will stay either in Adelaide or in Melbourne with a friend or with brother


----------



## Hyd786

mindfreak said:


> I agree, hence the jewellery since i wont have to worry about the sizing etc. Yeah maybe i might drop the kurta idea, depends on what sorta baggage allowance i get as well and based on that i might shop more.


How many kgs of baggage does Air India allow?


----------



## mindfreak

My CO, if i do have one


----------



## icriding

mithu93ku said:


> Hello icriding,
> Come to Bangladesh, You will get branded stuff more cheaper here.


I know! All clothes in OZ are made in Bangladesh/Thailand and cost a bomb!


----------



## alireza_sh

icriding said:


> I know! All clothes in OZ are made in Bangladesh/Thailand and cost a bomb!


I think you forget China


----------



## icriding

alireza_sh said:


> I think you forget China



Yeah!


----------



## num_tareq

rimon said:


> Dears,
> 
> I got an email that my CO is Sophie TOOLE from Team 07/GSM Adelaide. Do anyone the same like me?
> Do anyone know how long does it take for assessing my application in Team 07/GSM Adelaide?


My CO is also ST.
Required time for processing depends on many factors. Like 189/190, high risk/low risk country etc.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

With my Final pending document GERMAN PCC uploaded few minutes ago, who can make a right guess...My GRANT date... 

lets go boys...


----------



## amitso

ms.manpreet said:


> Hi
> No,,, they didn't asked me for form 80 , may b becoz I got my TR few months back at that time last yr I uploaded form 80


Congratulations...!! Are you an onshore applicant or offshore.


----------



## kaurrajbir

Rocky Balboa said:


> With my Final pending document GERMAN PCC uploaded few minutes ago, who can make a right guess...My GRANT date...
> 
> lets go boys...


16 August could be the day


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kaurrajbir said:


> 16 August could be the day


Why not 15th August, Independence day?

coz many people got grants during EID, so they grant on special occassions only...

do you have holiday in India tomorrow?


----------



## Hyd786

Rocky Balboa said:


> With my Final pending document GERMAN PCC uploaded few minutes ago, who can make a right guess...My GRANT date...
> 
> lets go boys...


1st week of september


----------



## kaurrajbir

Rocky Balboa said:


> Why not 15th August, Independence day?
> 
> coz many people got grants during EID, so they grant on special occassions only...
> 
> do you have holiday in India tomorrow?


That would mark the Independence Day and would make the day even special for you..

Yes it's a national holiday

I just made a guess ( in previous post )


----------



## srinu_srn

Rocky Balboa said:


> Alternatively, if the medical link disappears and a message "no medical examination is required for this person based on the information provided..." then your case is finalized and auto-cleared , which does not happen to every applicant. In my case it is still active, however this doesnt mean my case is referred yet..could be cleared too..



No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
Organize your health check link disappeard and the above info is presented at eVISA site. This means my medicals are cleared? If yes then why it is showing as 'recommended' at health evidence attachment status? Any info? Thanks.


----------



## alireza_sh

Anyone here waiting for the security check?
???????????????
(


----------



## kittydoll

Imersion said:


> It shouldn't be a problem if you are not an onshore applicant, the CO will send you email anyway if she'll need anything from you. Onshore applicants will have to get bridging visa B should they wish to travel out of Australia while they wait for a decision on their case. All the best!


congrats immersion...i see you got ur grant...well done...
sit back n relax now...


----------



## killerbee82

srinu_srn said:


> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> Organize your health check link disappeard and the above info is presented at eVISA site. This means my medicals are cleared? If yes then why it is showing as 'recommended' at health evidence attachment status? Any info? Thanks.


You are cleared 

Recommended is not like requested or required


----------



## num_tareq

alireza_sh said:


> Anyone here waiting for the security check?
> ???????????????
> (


My file has been referred on May'13


----------



## About2013

Hyd786 said:


> 1st week of september


That's RUDE


----------



## BGMate

No, it doesn't mean finalized. Just that the docs have been received. Somewhere in the comments below in the same blog someone specified all available statuses of the docs.


----------



## BGMate

Documents and its various status that appear under 'Next steps':

Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
Received- When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized)
Met - Means Documents are finalized.
BF (Brought Forward) or TRIM (The Requirement Is Met) - Means Documents are finalized


----------



## OZOZOZ

Dear Forum Family Members,

I Phoned DIAC today and they confirmed me a CO has already allocated on 7th August 2013 to my application. 
DIAC operator refused my request to give me CO details. He said " Please wait Sir, for a week or two" 
But at least now I know that a week passed with my silent CO. Something expecting in couple of days. 

Rocky Balboa, We should have an objective and sometimes be flexible to get it. So make a call to DIAC, get details of CO and send an email to CO to get an update. 

Best Wishes to all,


----------



## alireza_sh

num_tareq said:


> My file has been referred on May'13


Hi,
I sent the pcc on 02-07-2013.
But co told me they began the external security check from feb 2013.
Im in a bad situation and thinking what will happen to my application.


----------



## rahulmenda

mindfreak said:


> My CO, if i do have one


ROF ahahhahahaahahaha


----------



## naree

OZOZOZ said:


> Dear Forum Family Members,
> 
> I Phoned DIAC today and they confirmed me a CO has already allocated on 7th August 2013 to my application.
> DIAC operator refused my request to give me CO details. He said " Please wait Sir, for a week or two"
> But at least now I know that a week passed with my silent CO. Something expecting in couple of days.
> 
> Rocky Balboa, We should have an objective and sometimes be flexible to get it. So make a call to DIAC, get details of CO and send an email to CO to get an update.
> 
> Best Wishes to all,


That's great dude, you may get your visa grant in next couple of days..
May be for me also CO might have been allocated since we both lodged visa aplication on same date. i will wait until next week and call DIAC..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulmenda

OZOZOZ said:


> Dear Forum Family Members,
> 
> I Phoned DIAC today and they confirmed me a CO has already allocated on 7th August 2013 to my application.
> DIAC operator refused my request to give me CO details. He said " Please wait Sir, for a week or two"
> But at least now I know that a week passed with my silent CO. Something expecting in couple of days.
> 
> Rocky Balboa, We should have an objective and sometimes be flexible to get it. So make a call to DIAC, get details of CO and send an email to CO to get an update.
> 
> Best Wishes to all,


Yaar for most of us CO change or late CO allotment is going I am really pissed of with thw DAIC Methodology:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## OZOZOZ

naree said:


> That's great dude, you may get your visa grant in next couple of days..
> May be for me also CO might have been allocated since we both lodged visa aplication on same date. i will wait until next week and call DIAC..:fingerscrossed:


Yes Dear,
You might have a silent CO. But is worth at the end. 
Wishes,...... u too


----------



## OZOZOZ

rahulmenda said:


> Yaar for most of us CO change or late CO allotment is going I am really pissed of with thw DAIC Methodology:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


Should you send an email to your previous team to locate where or to which team with you have now been placed.
May be it is helpful. Or call DIAC to get an alternative. 

Wishes to you too.


----------



## The Marine

Just got my medical cleared..."No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

Nothing to do for the next couple of weeks or so!

I hope DIAC will start gaining some momentum once the end of June rush is cleared.


----------



## SarVij

Hi Expat,
Looking forward for your timely reply. I am doing my visa submission and finding lot of difficulty with credit card payment. We are trying through Amex card but unfortunately company has given us only 2.5L. So we are trying hard for increasing credit card limit from hdfc and icici bank, but they asking us the flight ticket booked in order to give us the travel card.. We really got trapped. Can anyone assist us in this matter urgently please.. Thanks in advance..


----------



## Nitakana

Hello everyone,

I have been checking my email inbox and this thread everyday,
more than twice a day perhaps these past few weeks,
and now it's driving me nuts. It feels like eagerly waiting for Christmas
but not knowing what date the Christmas day is!
So I thought to join here more actively and say hello to calm myself down a little bit!

I am an onshore applicant. I lodged my application on 20/06,
PCC uploaded but medical not yet as I am not entirely sure yet
if I am required ( I currently hold 485 and was told to wait for co's advice when I inquired over the phone with immi) 

The fact that I don't have PR yet is affecting my job-hunting adversely
so I hope I will get contacted by CO soon.. not so far away to be on week 8...

I am so happy for those who've got their visa granted.
Congratulations and I wish you all the best!!

For those who are in waiting period like me,
let's take it easy and enjoy all this process.
All this effort and patience will be something to reminiscence with smile in the future


----------



## Ani.pepe

SarVij said:


> Hi Expat,
> Looking forward for your timely reply. I am doing my visa submission and finding lot of difficulty with credit card payment. We are trying through Amex card but unfortunately company has given us only 2.5L. So we are trying hard for increasing credit card limit from hdfc and icici bank, but they asking us the flight ticket booked in order to give us the travel card.. We really got trapped. Can anyone assist us in this matter urgently please.. Thanks in advance..


Go to icici bank and meet the branch manager if you can keep a fixed deposit they can give you an instant credit card of the value you want. Hdfc isn't worth it they ask for documents and still don't do anything


----------



## Hyd786

The Marine said:


> Just got my medical cleared..."No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> Nothing to do for the next couple of weeks or so!
> 
> I hope DIAC will start gaining some momentum once the end of June rush is cleared.


Marine,

Most of the June applicant's have got their Grant's except a few, you might get your Grant very soon


----------



## icriding

SarVij said:


> Hi Expat,
> Looking forward for your timely reply. I am doing my visa submission and finding lot of difficulty with credit card payment. We are trying through Amex card but unfortunately company has given us only 2.5L. So we are trying hard for increasing credit card limit from hdfc and icici bank, but they asking us the flight ticket booked in order to give us the travel card.. We really got trapped. Can anyone assist us in this matter urgently please.. Thanks in advance..


*Hello SarVij,*

This is a common difficulty encountered by Indian and other offshore applicants.

If you bank is unwilling to raise your credit limit temporarily, you have a number of other options.

You can try paying via Debit MasterCard./ VISA Debit Card.

You can apply for a Travel Credit Card and load the required amount in Australian dollars onto the card.

This way you can pay via VISA/MASTERCARD. You may also be able to avoid international transaction fees/taxes this way.

ICICI Bank Travel Card is a pre-paid foreign currency card which you can load with foreign currency in India and use it to withdraw cash in the local currency from VISA / MASTERCARD / AMERICAN EXPRESS® ATMs and merchant establishments accepting VISA / MASTERCARD / AMERICAN EXPRESS® cards.

Commonwealth Bank of Australia has also opened its first Indian branch in Mumbai, and provides trade finance, remittance and foreign exchange to organisations that trade between Australia and India.

If you have friends/family in Australia, they can pay on your behalf.

*Otherwise more info here:*

How to Pay-http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/how-to-pay.htm

*Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding *


----------



## srinu_srn

Those who have got grant for 190 visa, could you update acknowledment number also that you have received at the time of eVISA lodged.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

OZOZOZ said:


> Dear Forum Family Members,
> 
> I Phoned DIAC today and they confirmed me a CO has already allocated on 7th August 2013 to my application.
> DIAC operator refused my request to give me CO details. He said " Please wait Sir, for a week or two"
> But at least now I know that a week passed with my silent CO. Something expecting in couple of days.
> 
> *Rocky Balboa*, We should have an objective and sometimes be flexible to get it. So *make a call to DIAC*, get details of CO and send an email to CO to get an update.
> 
> Best Wishes to all,


Some members in the forum might stab me:fencing: if i dont abide by my own promise..:bump2:

so, yeah you are right buddy, i am calling them tomorrow, i am pretty hopeful i have a CO and a very silent one working behind the scene beyond office hours to approve my visa, I have uploaded my Final document German PCC today, so what do you reckon, should i really bother to call them? how long did you wait? what time did you call them? i am expecting .....


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hyd786 said:


> 1st week of september


I agree with you..anything sooner is a bonus


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Some members in the forum might stab me:fencing: if i dont abide by my own promise..:bump2:
> 
> so, yeah you are right buddy, i am calling them tomorrow, i am pretty hopeful i have a CO and a very silent one working behind the scene beyond office hours to approve my visa, I have uploaded my Final document German PCC today, so what do you reckon, should i really bother to call them? how long did you wait? what time did you call them? i am expecting .....


Obviously you should call now.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Obviously you should call now.


NOW

they are probably snoring hardcore...


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> NOW
> 
> they are probably snoring hardcore...


Ha ha ha ! Now means , after long wait it is your right now to call DIAC.


----------



## icriding

Rocky Balboa said:


> Some members in the forum might stab me:fencing: if i dont abide by my own promise..:bump2:
> 
> so, yeah you are right buddy, i am calling them tomorrow, i am pretty hopeful i have a CO and a very silent one working behind the scene beyond office hours to approve my visa, I have uploaded my Final document German PCC today, so what do you reckon, should i really bother to call them? how long did you wait? what time did you call them? i am expecting .....


Were you not planning on saving the money and taking your GF for a movie?


----------



## srinu_srn

At the time of NSW SS, all are used the ack number to track where we are and currently which one is processing. The same way whether it is possible to track grant by using ack/File number? So that we will get to know currently which application they are processing? Not sure whether it works, but just thinking. What's your thought?


----------



## killerbee82

The Marine said:


> Just got my medical cleared..."No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> Nothing to do for the next couple of weeks or so!
> 
> I hope DIAC will start gaining some momentum once the end of June rush is cleared.


Just now? Is status updates happening after work hours?


----------



## mithu93ku

So far 28 folks update their status here google spreadsheet


----------



## Deshdeep

How would someone got to know if the Medicals are cleared for the main applicant?


----------



## icriding

Deshdeep said:


> How would someone got to know if the Medicals are cleared for the main applicant?


*With the following Status Message*

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship""


----------



## Andy10

mindfreak said:


> Andy10, any word from the CO or any updates at all?


Well.. no update from my end.. I submitted form 929 and that too shows as required. If CO would have been assigned maybe it would have changed to received...


----------



## Ani.pepe

Anyone lodged visa 190 with ACT SS.


----------



## manojpluz

SarVij said:


> Hi Expat,
> Looking forward for your timely reply. I am doing my visa submission and finding lot of difficulty with credit card payment. We are trying through Amex card but unfortunately company has given us only 2.5L. So we are trying hard for increasing credit card limit from hdfc and icici bank, but they asking us the flight ticket booked in order to give us the travel card.. We really got trapped. Can anyone assist us in this matter urgently please.. Thanks in advance..


Hello SarVij,

Please take ICICI Bank's travel card and load the desired Australian dollar to it. If you contact a branch, they will assist you. If needed you just start an account with them. So that they will be happy. Travel Card is issued by the branch itself. If they ask for visa or Flight ticket copy, just show them SS Approval or Visa invitation copy. Using Travel Card you can pay your visa fee.


----------



## ranvir_singh1

*Need help for 189 visa*

Hi,
Need an urgent help from seniors:

I received 189 visa invitation on May 21 and made the payment for visa fee on June 19th.
By July 15th i had uploaded all the documents. However, no case officer has been assigned yet. I have few questions, request you to answer:

a) What is the timeline for 189 visa . when shall i expect the case officer to be assigned?

b) Can i do my medicals and PCC while i am waiting for case officer to be assigned?
c) do you know any contact number or mail Id where i can mail to check the status of my case and check if any documents are missing?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Jazz2013

Hi,

For CO allocation timelines you can refer to the following link
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

You can go ahead with the PCC and medicals as this will expedite the process.



ranvir_singh1 said:


> Hi,
> Need an urgent help from seniors:
> 
> I received 189 visa invitation on May 21 and made the payment for visa fee on June 19th.
> By July 15th i had uploaded all the documents. However, no case officer has been assigned yet. I have few questions, request you to answer:
> 
> a) What is the timeline for 189 visa . when shall i expect the case officer to be assigned?
> 
> b) Can i do my medicals and PCC while i am waiting for case officer to be assigned?
> c) do you know any contact number or mail Id where i can mail to check the status of my case and check if any documents are missing?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## manojpluz

Dear Friends,

Any one know the job market of php/MySQL software developers in Sydney? I have 10 Years of experience in PHP/MYSQL


----------



## J4nE

I haven't visit this forum for a long time....Just poping out and say hi..~turn out there's absolutely no change to my life since I got the grant lol


----------



## naree

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
Can't believe this.
I got my visa grant today.
Brisbane team 34..
Direct grant without co. I frontloaded all the documents..I have completed my 5 weeks by today.

Mates.. you are awesome.. bunches of thanks to all of you for your guidance and support.

I am travelling right now to bangalore. Will provide more details later.

Cheers


----------



## Harish2013

naree said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> Can't believe this.
> I got my visa grant today.
> Brisbane team 34..
> Direct grant without co. I frontloaded all the documents..I have completed my 5 weeks by today.
> 
> Mates.. you are awesome.. bunches of thanks to all of you for your guidance and support.
> 
> I am travelling right now to bangalore. Will provide more details later.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations!!
BTW, you choose wrong country, it should be Australia



> Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! *Expat in austria*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

naree said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> Can't believe this.
> I got my visa grant today.
> Brisbane team 34..
> Direct grant without co. I frontloaded all the documents..I have completed my 5 weeks by today.
> 
> Mates.. you are awesome.. bunches of thanks to all of you for your guidance and support.
> 
> I am travelling right now to bangalore. Will provide more details later.
> 
> Cheers


So, you frontloaded everything like Form 80 etc.. in advance..its cool...

even second week july applicants have been receiving grants..its awesome..congratulations


----------



## mithu93ku

naree said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> Can't believe this.
> I got my visa grant today.
> Brisbane team 34..
> Direct grant without co. I frontloaded all the documents..I have completed my 5 weeks by today.
> 
> Mates.. you are awesome.. bunches of thanks to all of you for your guidance and support.
> 
> I am travelling right now to bangalore. Will provide more details later.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats naree! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

J4nE said:


> I haven't visit this forum for a long time....Just poping out and say hi..~turn out there's absolutely no change to my life since I got the grant lol


do they give contact details of CO, if we call DIAC? is it worth calling, its been more than 6 weeks..July applicants have been receiving grants already..

maybe i should email my CO, my medical link still active i submitted Form 80 last week still active


----------



## kish199

rocky
i called DIAC and no CO allocation yet!!
whats happening


----------



## kittydoll

Nitakana said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been checking my email inbox and this thread everyday,
> more than twice a day perhaps these past few weeks,
> and now it's driving me nuts. It feels like eagerly waiting for Christmas
> but not knowing what date the Christmas day is!
> So I thought to join here more actively and say hello to calm myself down a little bit!
> 
> I am an onshore applicant. I lodged my application on 20/06,
> PCC uploaded but medical not yet as I am not entirely sure yet
> if I am required ( I currently hold 485 and was told to wait for co's advice when I inquired over the phone with immi)
> 
> The fact that I don't have PR yet is affecting my job-hunting adversely
> so I hope I will get contacted by CO soon.. not so far away to be on week 8...
> 
> I am so happy for those who've got their visa granted.
> Congratulations and I wish you all the best!!
> 
> For those who are in waiting period like me,
> let's take it easy and enjoy all this process.
> All this effort and patience will be something to reminiscence with smile in the future


I'm in the exact same situation as u

Onshore...only diffference being, I'm still on bridging visa towards my 485 visa, which is even worse for job hunting...

I even got a CO allotted for my 485, who has requested docs...lol..I might have to withdraw TR application, immediately after i receive my 189 GRANT (that is...if i receive it before TR is granted)

I front loaded medicals and all PCCs except my indian one, still waiting for ind PCC (I guess i'll be waiting another 3 weeks to receive it, hope fully not more)

from ur timeline, i feel CO will contact u n ask for medicals, sometime this week or at the latest nxt week...no too long for Christmas!  

:amen:


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> do they give contact details of CO, if we call DIAC? is it worth calling, its been more than 6 weeks..July applicants have been receiving grants already..
> 
> maybe i should email my CO, my medical link still active i submitted Form 80 last week still active


Rocky Balboa, it is wise for you to call DIAC now . Now means just now!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> rocky
> i called DIAC and no CO allocation yet!!
> whats happening


see i told you, there is no rule in DIAC pertaining to CO allocation ...its all random..let me check today and will let you know about it..

some second week july applicants have received grants..some late june week applicants still waiting for CO..what is going on? somebody please explain...:mad2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Rocky Balboa, it is wise for you to call DIAC now . Now means just now!:fingerscrossed:


do they give CO's contact details like email address? i will send him an email if they do..


----------



## kittydoll

bad feeling about my indian pcc
its been 3 weeks since i applied...for some reason i feel it is going to take more than 6 weeks n piss me off


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> do they give CO's contact details like email address? i will send him an email if they do..


email address is same for each team. You should ask the name of CO. Then you will send a email mentioning in subject CO name, your TRN number and your name. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Okay, very well then..today is the day..will let you know..


----------



## amitgupte

Rocky Balboa said:


> Okay, very well then..today is the day..will let you know..


Yeah buddy..Keep us posted.


----------



## OZOZOZ

Dear all,

Case Officer email received advising to Undergo medial examination soon so to finalize the visa application. 
Case officer : Team 34 BK 

Hope to get GOD'S precious gift by few couple of days. 
Thank you


----------



## kish199

can we ask them to speed up CO allocation when we call DIAC
or register a complaint


----------



## crosswind

Can i ask what is the validity period of the medicals? is it 12 months? thanks!


----------



## vijay_k

Hi All,

Got the grant Today!:rockon:

Thanks a lot for all your support and wish you all get the grant soon!


----------



## shift_move

joejohn said:


> It is better not to delay on medicals, it may take time - upto 10 working days if everything is clear and more if it is referred.
> 
> If you want to wait for CO to ask, do it for PCC.
> 
> However, if you intentionally delaying the process (to get more time to travel), you can wait for CO to ask


Nope. I don't need more time. I am ready to fly already 

I will go with the medical as scheduled and I already uploaded the Pcc. 

And one more question. Do we need tax docs and bank statements for my previous job (this was from 5 years ago). This is part my work exp that I've claimed. 

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## icriding

ranvir_singh1 said:


> Hi,
> Need an urgent help from seniors:
> 
> I received 189 visa invitation on May 21 and made the payment for visa fee on June 19th.
> By July 15th i had uploaded all the documents. However, no case officer has been assigned yet. I have few questions, request you to answer:
> 
> a) What is the timeline for 189 visa . when shall i expect the case officer to be assigned?
> 
> b) Can i do my medicals and PCC while i am waiting for case officer to be assigned?
> c) do you know any contact number or mail Id where i can mail to check the status of my case and check if any documents are missing?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


*Hello ranvir,*

It is important to have "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for *all periods of employment specified in your claim for points.*

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## mindfreak

I remember seeing a link on the immi website on the lines of CO allocation - 5 weeks for 190 subclass. I am unable to look up that link right now. Can someone share that link please?

Thanks


----------



## OZOZOZ

vijay_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the grant Today!:rockon:
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your support and wish you all get the grant soon!


CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS....

Wish you a beautiful journey ahead. :hug:


----------



## OZOZOZ

Dear Forum Family Members,,

I called up my nearest clinic to undergo health examination , but even with TRN and Health ID they are unable to locate me. A message ERROR is appearing every time. 
Please suggest to resolve the error or an alternative is appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## solarik

mindfreak said:


> I remember seeing a link on the immi website on the lines of CO allocation - 5 weeks for 190 subclass. I am unable to look up that link right now. Can someone share that link please?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


----------



## Nitakana

kittydoll said:


> I'm in the exact same situation as u
> 
> Onshore...only diffference being, I'm still on bridging visa towards my 485 visa, which is even worse for job hunting...
> 
> I even got a CO allotted for my 485, who has requested docs...lol..I might have to withdraw TR application, immediately after i receive my 189 GRANT (that is...if i receive it before TR is granted)
> 
> I front loaded medicals and all PCCs except my indian one, still waiting for ind PCC (I guess i'll be waiting another 3 weeks to receive it, hope fully not more)
> 
> from ur timeline, i feel CO will contact u n ask for medicals, sometime this week or at the latest nxt week...no too long for Christmas!
> 
> :amen:



Thanks Kittydoll,
My partner is in a similar situation as you.
I hope you can get 189 granted asap and withdraw TR application
because holding 189 will be much better than 485 job hunting wise!
Sorry I know this is not a relevant question to this thread
but do you know if you can get your money back in case you withdraw TR application?


----------



## mindfreak

solarik said:


> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


thanks Solarik, that's the one!


----------



## ashish3116

This is of great help Manoj... I am also facing the same issue. Already the fees has been doubled for us. Truly Appreciate it !!


----------



## The Marine

naree said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> Can't believe this.
> I got my visa grant today.
> Brisbane team 34..
> Direct grant without co. I frontloaded all the documents..I have completed my 5 weeks by today.
> 
> Mates.. you are awesome.. bunches of thanks to all of you for your guidance and support.
> 
> I am travelling right now to bangalore. Will provide more details later.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats mate!!

Well, for me this is DIAC gaining momentum and the speed is ramping up.


----------



## Alzy

Imersion said:


> Was it a medical for visa purposes that you did in April? if so, how did you linked it to your visa application when you only applied on 2nd of July? I'm an onshore applicant as well but I never received a hard copy of my meds as I told Medibank to send it directly to immigration - but I made sure they've written my TRN on my forms 160 and 26 so it will be linked to my case.


I never had a case or TRN number at the time but the Medical did come with a 7 digit reference number which the Medibank advised me to keep. I presume that when I am allocated a case number they either look up the ref number (which i gave them at the application stage) or they give me an address for me to send the unopened envelope to. If any one out there has a similar experience feel free to share!


----------



## Alzy

icriding said:


> *Hello Alzy*
> 
> Health and character assessments are valid for one year from the date of issue and may be affected by changes to the processing directions.
> 
> If you have undergone permanent visa based medicals in the past year, you can request your case officer to review those medicals.
> 
> *Please note:* Permanent visa medicals and Temporary visa medicals are not the same. Permanent visa medicals may involve additional tests. Confirm that the visa medicals you underwent were of the Permanent type.
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> *
> Icriding *


Hi Icriding. Yes I made it 100% clear when I went in that it was a permanent residency medical I required (HIV test, Chest Xray, Doctor check). 12 days until CO hopefully now, not that i am counting!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

amitgupte said:


> Yeah buddy..Keep us posted.


Hello amit,

I called DIAC..no CO allocated yet. They told me to :sorry: if i dont hear anything until next week to call them again and they will have a look into my file..

I complained telling them quite a few July applicants have already had their CO allocated and some have already received grants, she told me that CO allocation is based on various factors

1. Points
2. Occupation-in-demand
3. high volume of applicants

Since you have very high point, why dont you call them? its already been more than 6 weeks for you too..*kish199* applied on 1st i on 2nd and you on 3rd if you also dont have your CO then DIAC CO allocation has serious flaws..we should realy push these guys, dont just sit idle..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> can we ask them to speed up CO allocation when we call DIAC
> or register a complaint


i complained them...they are damn slow! read my earlier post..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

vijay_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the grant Today!:rockon:
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your support and wish you all get the grant soon!


yeah, you said it right..people who switch to silent mode get grant..


----------



## mindfreak

hey guys, 

i just called up the DIAC twice today since my first call got disconnected for some reason

Call 1:
I get through to someone in 5 mins, thought it's my lucky day coz it usually takes ~15 mins to talk to someone. Anyways, I asked him to find out if I have a CO allocated yet, he put me on hold and returned back after 15 mins and I was like - not so lucky after all coz i was kept on hold for ages. He comes back and tells me that I had a CO allocated to me on 9th August and that I should expect to hear from him in 2-3 weeks time, I was just about to ask him something else and the line got disconnected.

I called them again since I still wanted some more clarification

Call 2: (Got through in 8 mins)
I didnt mention to this customer rep that I was just on call with someone else from the DIAC and asked him the same question, to which he responded that I have been allocated a CO today (15th Aug)

Then it started making sense as to why I was placed on such a long hold in my first call since it usually takes them about 30 seconds to look into your file and inform you stuff. So I believe the first guy I spoke with perhaps figured that it's been a while since I have applied and he managed to get me a CO today (as confirmed by call 2). But, I was left a bit bewildered as to why he mentioned 9th Aug to me.

Anyways, so that's the update, I am going to go with CO allocation for today since when i called them this monday (12th Aug), I didnt have a CO then. So it makes sense that a CO has been allocated today after a proper nudge to the DIAC.

Guys if its been a while since you've applied and havnt really heard anything from a CO yet, etc I would recommend calling the DIAC ~5-6 weeks upon lodging your application. Since based on my experience as shared above, they do require some nudging! I am glad my application is moving in the right direction, although not very timely.

Good luck everyone, and happy independence day to all the Indians!


----------



## Mjt

vijay_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the grant Today!:rockon:
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your support and wish you all get the grant soon!


Congratulations vijay!! 👍


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i just called up the DIAC twice today since my first call got disconnected for some reason
> 
> Call 1:
> I get through to someone in 5 mins, thought it's my lucky day coz it usually takes ~15 mins to talk to someone. Anyways, I asked him to find out if I have a CO allocated yet, he put me on hold and returned back after 15 mins and I was like - not so lucky after all coz i was kept on hold for ages. He comes back and tells me that I had a CO allocated to me on 9th August and that I should expect to hear from him in 2-3 weeks time, I was just about to ask him something else and the line got disconnected.
> 
> I called them again since I still wanted some more clarification
> 
> Call 2: (Got through in 8 mins)
> I didnt mention to this customer rep that I was just on call with someone else from the DIAC and asked him the same question, to which he responded that I have been allocated a CO today (15th Aug)
> 
> Then it started making sense as to why I was placed on such a long hold in my first call since it usually takes them about 30 seconds to look into your file and inform you stuff. So I believe the first guy I spoke with perhaps figured that it's been a while since I have applied and he managed to get me a CO today (as confirmed by call 2). But, I was left a bit bewildered as to why he mentioned 9th Aug to me.
> 
> Anyways, so that's the update, I am going to go with CO allocation for today since when i called them this monday (12th Aug), I didnt have a CO then. So it makes sense that a CO has been allocated today after a proper nudge to the DIAC.
> 
> Guys if its been a while since you've applied and havnt really heard anything from a CO yet, etc I would recommend calling the DIAC ~5-6 weeks upon lodging your application. Since based on my experience as shared above, they do require some nudging! I am glad my application is moving in the right direction, although not very timely.
> 
> Good luck everyone, and happy independence day to all the Indians!




*Mindfreak*, you are absolutely correct..people in the forum waiting for direct grant and not nudging DIAC are totally mistaken..you need to push these guys, after all they are humans like rest of us and are fallible..The lady whom i spoke to has told me to get back to her if i dont hear from a CO until next week..i complained her telling why people who applied after i did have received grants and why have i not been allotted a CO yet? what are your criteria for CO allocation? she got a little nervous and told me to get back to DIAC if i dont hear from a CO till next week...

People make your move, start bugging them...


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hello amit,
> 
> I called DIAC..no CO allocated yet. They told me to :sorry: if i dont hear anything until next week to call them again and they will have a look into my file..
> 
> I complained telling them quite a few July applicants have already had their CO allocated and some have already received grants, she told me that CO allocation is based on various factors
> 
> 1. Points
> 2. Occupation-in-demand
> 3. high volume of applicants
> 
> Since you have very high point, why dont you call them? its already been more than 6 weeks for you too..*kish199* applied on 1st i on 2nd and you on 3rd if you also dont have your CO then DIAC CO allocation has serious flaws..we should realy push these guys, dont just sit idle..


Thanks for sharing that Rocky, until now I have never thought that even the points might be a governing factor, I applied with only 60 points and that perhaps explains why my file went to the bottom of the application file. Although I have to say, acc to the link - Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas - points don't seem to be a governing factor, but maybe it might be.


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> *Mindfreak*, you are absolutely correct..people in the forum waiting for direct grant and not nudging DIAC are totally mistaken..you need to push these guys, after all they are humans like rest of us and are fallible..The lady whom i spoke to has told me to get back to her if i dont hear from a CO until next week..i complained her telling why people who applied after i did have received grants and why have i not been allotted a CO yet? what are your criteria for CO allocation? she got a little nervous and told me to get back to DIAC if i dont hear from a CO till next week...
> 
> People make your move, start bugging them...


it's a good day to "bug" them since for some reason it's not taking as long to speak with them.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

If at least *10-15* people among the forum members, call them and express their dissatisfaction toward CO allocation criteria, they will DEFINITELY speed up..they say WITHIN 5 weeks of lodgement, either they should amend the older details on their website or they should work faster and keep up with their promise.

My suggestion, those who applied 6 weeks ago like I did, CALL THEM today and nudge them...it will definitely work, it worked for *mindfreak*...if u just sit and read our posts and wait for DIRECT grant, you are mistaken..


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> *Mindfreak*, you are absolutely correct..people in the forum waiting for direct grant and not nudging DIAC are totally mistaken..you need to push these guys, after all they are humans like rest of us and are fallible..The lady whom i spoke to has told me to get back to her if i dont hear from a CO until next week..i complained her telling why people who applied after i did have received grants and why have i not been allotted a CO yet? what are your criteria for CO allocation? she got a little nervous and told me to get back to DIAC if i dont hear from a CO till next week...
> 
> People make your move, start bugging them...


did u ask them if you've allocated to any team yet? coz that seems to be the trend lately


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> Thanks for sharing that Rocky, until now I have never thought that even the points might be a governing factor, I applied with only 60 points and that perhaps explains why my file went to the bottom of the application file. Although I have to say, acc to the link - Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas - points don't seem to be a governing factor, but maybe it might be.


I was also astonished when she said that..I also share 60 points, no dependents, no employment claims but still taking so long..next week it will be 7 weeks..and she has told me to call her back if i don't hear from a CO..

And with the rush of more applicants this August due to hike in Visa Pricing from September 1st, they will receive more applicants and work even more slowly...So, i highly recommend early July applicants and late june applicants, this is the right time to bug them...


----------



## Cmk2014

kish199 said:


> can we ask them to speed up CO allocation when we call DIAC
> or register a complaint


Hi I can understand your eagerness but bear in mind that 190 visa processing time is 6 months. If you have uploaded all docs including Form80, Medicals and PCC then relax, CO may be assessing your case and will approach you if there is any pending requirement. You may expect a grant without CO getting in contact with you. All the best.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983

Hi

I just lodge visa and upload all document, however i dont know where to upload form 80.
Anyone can give me advice...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> did u ask them if you've allocated to any team yet? coz that seems to be the trend lately


yes for some reason, it only took 12 minutes to speak to the operator, 

oh no i didn't ask her about..i also didn't ask about my medical results..

but i will definitely pester them again next week if i dont hear from a CO soon..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just lodge visa and upload all document, however i dont know where to upload form 80.
> Anyone can give me advice...


On the top right section of eVisa portal Go to attach documents..

Character Evidence of 

Form 80


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> yes for some reason, it only took 12 minutes to speak to the operator,
> 
> oh no i didn't ask her about..i also didn't ask about my medical results..
> 
> but i will definitely pester them again next week if i dont hear from a CO soon..


no point in asking them about medical results since they can't see that information i guess, all they can tell you is whether the med results have been received by the DIAC or not (as told to me today on the call)


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Cmk2014 said:


> Hi I can understand your eagerness but bear in mind that 190 visa processing time is 6 months. If you have uploaded all docs including Form80, Medicals and PCC then relax, CO may be assessing your case and will approach you if there is any pending requirement. You may expect a grant without CO getting in contact with you. All the best.


Yes, you are right...

for some reason the lady told me they have received my Overseas police clearance, which was my final pending document, but no CO assigned yet..that is a positive thing from their side, i expect something definitely next week ...


----------



## Cmk2014

Cmk2014 said:


> Hi I can understand your eagerness but bear in mind that 190 visa processing time is 6 months. If you have uploaded all docs including Form80, Medicals and PCC then relax, CO may be assessing your case and will approach you if there is any pending requirement. You may expect a grant without CO getting in contact with you. All the best.


----------



## manan_1986

mindfreak said:


> Thanks for sharing that Rocky, until now I have never thought that even the points might be a governing factor, I applied with only 60 points and that perhaps explains why my file went to the bottom of the application file. Although I have to say, acc to the link - Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas - points don't seem to be a governing factor, but maybe it might be.


I also applied via 60 points


----------



## Cmk2014

manan_1986 said:


> I also applied via 60 points


Points are not governing factor but documentation is as I applied with 60 points and you can check my signature for the processing time lines.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Cmk2014 said:


> Points are not governing factor but documentation is as I applied with 60 points and you can check my signature for the processing time lines.


i also applied with 60 points, we have received nomination from same state and share similar timeline, i submitted my PCC yesterday, hope i hear from CO soon who could be silently processing my file..you got grant one day after submitting PCC:israel:


----------



## Cmk2014

Rocky Balboa said:


> i also applied with 60 points, we have received nomination from same state and share similar timeline, i submitted my PCC yesterday, hope i hear from CO soon who could be silently processing my file..you got grant one day after submitting PCC:israel:


Yeah, you can expect your grant soon. Good Luck


----------



## rahulmenda

Plz friends who ever waiting for CO, grant fill the details in the spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## mindfreak

Cmk2014 said:


> Points are not governing factor but documentation is as I applied with 60 points and you can check my signature for the processing time lines.


And *luck* is!!! All my documents have been frontloaded onto the eVisa portal by 19th July 2013.


----------



## mindfreak

rahulmenda said:


> Plz friends who ever waiting for CO, grant fill the details in the spreadsheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


Also is someone able to sort that list by the visa lodgement date? That will make the document more meaningful since one could keep track of all the timelines quite efficiently. 

I believe someone has already put them in an order, but it would be nice if it could be adjusted automatically to save time. I am unsure as to how it's done. Thanks


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983

Rocky Balboa said:


> On the top right section of eVisa portal Go to attach documents..
> 
> Character Evidence of
> 
> Form 80


Thanks Rocky, your are great.


----------



## manojpluz

ashish3116 said:


> This is of great help Manoj... I am also facing the same issue. Already the fees has been doubled for us. Truly Appreciate it !!


Thanks Ashish. Fees doubled not only for you, mine also:tongue:. I paid the visa fee using ICICI travel card. It saves lot of money for us like international exchange rate. once you charged AUD in card, if ruppees go down, that will not affect.


----------



## whizzard

Mates - 

My medicals show completed when I view the emedical sheet :
Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
703 Repeat urinalysis Completed Max Medcentre
707 HIV test Completed Max Medcentre

But the Organize your medicals link still appears for me on the application portal. What does that signify. 

My medicals got completed yesterday only, as the 703 test was incomplete.

Thanks. 
Whizzard


----------



## rockerwin

whizzard said:


> Mates -
> 
> My medicals show completed when I view the emedical sheet :
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 703 Repeat urinalysis Completed Max Medcentre
> 707 HIV test Completed Max Medcentre
> 
> But the Organize your medicals link still appears for me on the application portal. What does that signify.
> 
> My medicals got completed yesterday only, as the 703 test was incomplete.
> 
> Thanks.
> Whizzard


How did you see the medical examinations result ?


----------



## Chetu

manojpluz said:


> Thanks Ashish. Fees doubled not only for you, mine also:tongue:. I paid the visa fee using ICICI travel card. It saves lot of money for us like international exchange rate. once you charged AUD in card, if ruppees go down, that will not affect.


Hi Manoj ,
what do you mean fee doubled ? 

Thanks
Chethan


----------



## whizzard

rockerwin said:


> How did you see the medical examinations result ?


might not be the result but when I click on organize your medicals on app portal, I see a Print button which pops up the medical reference page. That very page contains the completed/incomplete/required/referred status for different medical tests.


----------



## nsaini23

I applied for my Indian Police clearance from Melbourne and i heard that it takes two months sometimes.
I have not done with my medicals as i have to wait for my passport with indian Police clearance. 
Is my Visa is going to affect with this long wait? 
My 190 is expring on 1st october. What if when case officer will assign before getting my passport?

261312 | IELTS L7 R6.5 W6.5 S7| EOI 01.04.13| NSW SS:10.07.13| SS approved 02.08.13| Invite and lodged (190) 02.08.13| PCC Applied 06.08.2013|| PCC waiting | Med Not Done yet|


----------



## rockerwin

whizzard said:


> might not be the result but when I click on organize your medicals on app portal, I see a Print button which pops up the medical reference page. That very page contains the completed/incomplete/required/referred status for different medical tests.


What is status of your Health Evidence, Requested or Received ?


----------



## BGMate

Alzy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my first post on this site but I have been following this thread for the past 6 weeks.
> 
> I notice the entire 189 process from application to grant is currently taking 8 - 14 weeks. Im currently just into my 7th week of waiting and its slowly driving me mental!
> 
> Good to see so many grants for people on this site over the last week however it has meant that a lot of the regular posters have now left the forum.
> 
> If you are reading this as an observer only(as i was) it would be good if you could get involved so we can monitor everyones timescales, particularly if you applied in June or July. Also there seems to be an element of luck that comes with being one of the poster's on this forum judging by the last 7 days grants........
> 
> Anyway just thought Id say hello to the group!
> 
> Question - How do you get your timeline along the bottom?


Hi Alzy,

I'm also new to this forum. Welcome 
I was writing yesterday for the first time under: July 2013 189 & 190 visa applicants threat.
There is a google doc created for July applicants to have some more stats. 
If you Lodged your docs in July you may add your time-frames there 

Good luck to all of us


----------



## whizzard

rockerwin said:


> What is status of your Health Evidence, Requested or Received ?


Its still "recommended"

Its recommended even for my wife and kid whose meds had cleared last week itself. But for them an additional note is mentioned at the bottom of their respective sections - "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

Confused about mine!


----------



## manojpluz

Chetu said:


> Hi Manoj ,
> what do you mean fee doubled ?
> 
> Thanks
> Chethan



Dear Chethan,

from july 1, 2013, DIAC added visa fee for dependents. above 18 years half of the primary applicants fees. for below 18 years, 1/4 of the primary applicants fees


----------



## divyap

Friends.. None of the doc's status uploaded after 7th august has changed to "received"..
It is showing as "required" still... 

Is it the same for you all too? 

Plz share


----------



## whizzard

Chetu said:


> Hi Manoj ,
> what do you mean fee doubled ?
> 
> Thanks
> Chethan


Probably he meant that now spouse and kids also have to be paid for which raises a dollar burden of 2295 AUD for the applicant with one kid.


----------



## amitgupte

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hello amit,
> 
> I called DIAC..no CO allocated yet. They told me to :sorry: if i dont hear anything until next week to call them again and they will have a look into my file..
> 
> I complained telling them quite a few July applicants have already had their CO allocated and some have already received grants, she told me that CO allocation is based on various factors
> 
> 1. Points
> 2. Occupation-in-demand
> 3. high volume of applicants
> 
> Since you have very high point, why dont you call them? its already been more than 6 weeks for you too..*kish199* applied on 1st i on 2nd and you on 3rd if you also dont have your CO then DIAC CO allocation has serious flaws..we should realy push these guys, dont just sit idle..


Hey Rocky..Yeah I will call them up tomorrow. Last week i called up and the lady on the phone conveniently said that it takes upto 10 weeks sometimes. May be i need to push them a bit too.


----------



## BGMate

Jazz2013 said:


> No point in delaying medicals/PCC, as I have seen people getting GRANT directly when everything is done prior to CO allocation.
> Hope this helps.


Hi Jazz,

It would be better to lodge all docs in advance/prior CO is allocated.
There is very good blog here:

pr4oz.blogspot dot com

Very logical explanations.


----------



## amitgupte

divyap said:


> Friends.. None of the doc's status uploaded after 7th august has changed to "received"..
> It is showing as "required" still...
> 
> Is it the same for you all too?
> 
> Plz share


yes, i am having this issue as well. I am assuming its a system glitch as always.


----------



## whizzard

divyap said:


> Friends.. None of the doc's status uploaded after 7th august has changed to "received"..
> It is showing as "required" still...
> 
> Is it the same for you all too?
> 
> Plz share



No Divyap!

I uploaded a few docs just a day or two back and they started showing as received.


----------



## rockerwin

whizzard said:


> Its still "recommended"
> 
> Its recommended even for my wife and kid whose meds had cleared last week itself. But for them an additional note is mentioned at the bottom of their respective sections - "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> Confused about mine!


Mine is still requested.


----------



## earldro

nsaini23 said:


> Hey Guys, i need your help regarding 190.
> i have got the invitation on 2nd of August. I applied it on the same day.
> After that, I applied for my Indian Police clearance from Melbourne and i heard that it takes two months sometimes.
> I have not done with my medicals as i have to wait for my passport with indian Police clearance.
> Is my Visa is going to affect with this long wait?
> My 190 is expring on 1st october. What if when case officer will assign before getting my passport?
> 
> 261312 | IELTS L7 R6.5 W6.5 S7| EOI 01.04.13| NSW SS:10.07.13| SS approved 02.08.13| Invite and lodged (190) 02.08.13| PCC Applied 06.08.2013|| PCC waiting | Med Not Done yet|


One you have lodged a visa application, the invitation expiry date is of no relevance, you can proceed with uploading all required documents and complete your medicals in the time that it takes for your PCC to come thru.

You would still need to wait for a case office to be assigned to your case, and going by current timelines could take upto 6 weeks.

Hope this helps,

Earl


----------



## ashish3116

Yup


----------



## divyap

whizzard said:


> No Divyap!
> 
> I uploaded a few docs just a day or two back and they started showing as received.


Oh..! thanks.. 

:-(


----------



## nsaini23

earldro said:


> One you have lodged a visa application, the invitation expiry date is of no relevance, you can proceed with uploading all required documents and complete your medicals in the time that it takes for your PCC to come thru.
> 
> You would still need to wait for a case office to be assigned to your case, and going by current timelines could take upto 6 weeks.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Earl


Thank you so much for the information. But the only problem is I cannot apply medicals without passport.i heard passport sometimes take two months .i hope case office will understand


----------



## killerbee82

divyap said:


> Friends.. None of the doc's status uploaded after 7th august has changed to "received"..
> It is showing as "required" still...
> 
> Is it the same for you all too?
> 
> Plz share


Same for me 9 aug still required


----------



## sahil772

Hi

I have shown 2.5 yrs of highly relevant work exp for which i will provide all necessary documents. Also I have showed work exp of 2 more employments which is somewhat relevant to the nominated occupation but I have mentioned in EOI as not relevant as I didnt wanted to claim points for this additional. I still have point marks of 60 and qualify with 2.5 yrs exp in 190 subclass and with SA SS. So, would anybody please advise me as to whether I have show all the documents to DIAC for the 2 employments that I have mentioned as non relevant in skillselect.

Thanks


----------



## SailOZ

vijay_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the grant Today!:rockon:
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your support and wish you all get the grant soon!


congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## divyap

killerbee82 said:


> Same for me 9 aug still required


Do you feel it is because those docs aren't uploaded properly? 

This is the thought running through my head.. 

:-B :-#


----------



## Zac1

*Re: Anxious moment*

I would appreciate advice on this most recent matter

Yesterday, I received an email from adelaide Team 13 WHO requested me to send form 80/1221 for myself and my wife. It was mentioned that they just needed this info in 28 days and I should continue to communicate with my CO at Team 4.

I provided the info andI received an automated reply from Team 13 and it goes like this

" Team 13 collates important client particulars and progresses Cap and Cease repayments, but does not assess visa applications or respond to status enquiries. Please note that team 13 is unable to reply to general enquiries, or if any enquiries are answered by the information contained in this automatic email response."

I have not requested for any any repayment and when I looked at the available links

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/vac-repay.pdf

It leads to this 

" Visa subclasses affected by the Minister’s determination under section 39 of the Migration Act 1958 (the Act)
The following visa subclasses are affected by the Minister’s determination:

Skill Matching (subclass 134)

Skilled – Independent (subclass 136)

Skilled – State/Territory-Nominated Independent (subclass 137)

Skilled – Australian Sponsored (subclass 138)

Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored (subclass 139)."

I have made an application as 189 APPLICANT ON MY OWN. 

Even though, it is not on the list and it does make me wonder and remaian a source of anxiety. I wonder it is just a regular email that I should just ignore and contact CO tomorrow or immi directly.

I would be very grateful if anyone of you could hightlight what it actually means or anyone else ever received such emails

Thanks

Rgds
Zarrar


----------



## Razaqng

@All,I couldn't imagine the response I received from my CO today.He said I should have received a letter from Global health office today,which I received requesting further test.However,they just needed our HIV test results to be prepared by a lab (I think it was the doctor that examined that presented the results,but in an unacceptable format)and the result of our x-rays should be normal size (meaning the provided sizes were too small and unacceptable).

Back to my CO,he said further checks are ongoing,therefore my application remained unfinalised.Imagine if I didn't ask notify him of change in our medical links,he wouldn't mention further checks.Since medical results are to be reproduced.

Also,let me mention that the medical links have finally changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.",which means I just needed to present the letters mailed by GH to the medical panel to enable them correct the results.I hope they will not charge for this as the fault is theirs,they don't understand the new emedical as we were the first set to be conducted for.

Pls I would like to know does further checks mean security checks or what? 

Thanks in advance for your possible comments.Cheers


----------



## Harish2013

divyap said:


> Do you feel it is because those docs aren't uploaded properly?
> 
> This is the thought running through my head..
> 
> :-B :-#


I uploaded on 6th-aug, it showing always 'requested'


----------



## Maddy27

nsaini23 said:


> Thank you so much for the information. But the only problem is I cannot apply medicals without passport.i heard passport sometimes take two months .i hope case office will understand


Hey nsaini23,

Once your CO is allocated you just need to provide him/her proof that you have applied for the PCC and therefore your passport is not with you. The CO's understand that the process takes time and therefore will give you as much time as you need.

Hope this helps.


----------



## earldro

nsaini23 said:


> Thank you so much for the information. But the only problem is I cannot apply medicals without passport.i heard passport sometimes take two months .i hope case office will understand


Yes, Im sorry I missed that piece of information from your post regarding passport not being with you right now, you would need it for medicals, provide the CO with the receipt for your PCC application, that should be fine.

Earl


----------



## srinu_srn

Harish2013 said:


> I uploaded on 6th-aug, it showing always 'requested'


Those I have uploaded on 3-Aug-13, status is 'received'. Those that I have uploaded on 07-Aug-13, status is 'required'.


----------



## Razaqng

@All,I couldn't imagine the response I received from my CO today.He said I should have received a letter from Global health office today,which I received requesting further test.However,they just needed our HIV test results to be prepared by a lab (I think it was the doctor that examined that presented the results,but in an unacceptable format)and the result of our x-rays should be normal size (meaning the provided sizes were too small and unacceptable).

Back to my CO,he said further checks are ongoing,therefore my application remained unfinalised.Imagine if I didn't ask notify him of change in our medical links,he wouldn't mention further checks.Since medical results are to be reproduced.

Also,let me mention that the medical links have finally changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.",which means I just needed to present the letters mailed by GH to the medical panel to enable them correct the results.I hope they will not charge for this as the fault is theirs,they don't understand the new emedical as we were the first set to be conducted for.

Pls I would like to know does further checks mean security checks or what?

Thanks in advance for your possible comments.Cheers


----------



## dejumotalks

Razaqng said:


> @All,I couldn't imagine the response I received from my CO today.He said I should have received a letter from Global health office today,which I received requesting further test.However,they just needed our HIV test results to be prepared by a lab (I think it was the doctor that examined that presented the results,but in an unacceptable format)and the result of our x-rays should be normal size (meaning the provided sizes were too small and unacceptable).
> 
> Back to my CO,he said further checks are ongoing,therefore my application remained unfinalised.Imagine if I didn't ask notify him of change in our medical links,he wouldn't mention further checks.Since medical results are to be reproduced.
> 
> Also,let me mention that the medical links have finally changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.",which means I just needed to present the letters mailed by GH to the medical panel to enable them correct the results.I hope they will not charge for this as the fault is theirs,they don't understand the new emedical as we were the first set to be conducted for.
> 
> Pls I would like to know does further checks mean security checks or what?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your possible comments.Cheers


Hello,
Check ur message


----------



## Amandasher77

Hi Guys, I have lodged my evisa 190 13 August, no documents are requested, The health req shows this message

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page.

Is this normal,can i still go ahead with medicals ?


----------



## Harish2013

Amandasher77 said:


> Hi Guys, I have lodged my evisa 190 13 August, no documents are requested, The health req shows this message
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page.
> 
> Is this normal,can i still go ahead with medicals ?


Have you uploaded any file via right top button 'Attach document'?
Once you uploaded, then the list will come..
And wait till tomorrow, the 'organize your health link' will be there


----------



## Ben 10

Amandasher77 said:


> Hi Guys, I have lodged my evisa 190 13 August, no documents are requested, The health req shows this message
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page.
> 
> Is this normal,can i still go ahead with medicals ?


yes this is normal , 1st go for PCC before you do medicals


----------



## Going there

Hi, can anyone share, how many days it took to receive the acknowledgment mail after the application was submitted? Did the acknowledgement mail come by email or through skillsellect?


----------



## divyap

Going there said:


> Hi, can anyone share, how many days it took to receive the acknowledgment mail after the application was submitted? Did the acknowledgement mail come by email or through skillsellect?


One usually gets acknowledgment mail as soon as you make the payment. You also get Payment receipt. 

It's almost instantaneous..

Didn't you get?


----------



## amitgupte

Amandasher77 said:


> Hi Guys, I have lodged my evisa 190 13 August, no documents are requested, The health req shows this message
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page.
> 
> Is this normal,can i still go ahead with medicals ?


You need to log in to the evisa page with the TRN and password and upload all the documents. There is usually a link there through which you can get your referral letter. I am not sure if the medical center in your country would need the referral letter. For me, just the passport was enough to conduct the medical examinations. 
Amit


----------



## amitgupte

Going there said:


> Hi, can anyone share, how many days it took to receive the acknowledgment mail after the application was submitted? Did the acknowledgement mail come by email or through skillsellect?


Yeah you get it the next minute in your inbox.


----------



## chargoesabroad

Hi all
I submitted my application today but whilst uploading the documents technology failed me and the Internet went down. I now can't find where im meant to "log in to my account" to continue to upload my documents, there doesn't appear to be a link in skillselect anymore, can anyone provide me with the link please! Technology has not been my friend throughout this process, very frustrating! The ecom immi website seems to be down too. Thanks


----------



## amitgupte

chargoesabroad said:


> Hi all
> I submitted my application today but whilst uploading the documents technology failed me and the Internet went down. I now can't find where im meant to "log in to my account" to continue to upload my documents, there doesn't appear to be a link in skillselect anymore, can anyone provide me with the link please! Technology has not been my friend throughout this process, very frustrating! The ecom immi website seems to be down too. Thanks


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## chargoesabroad

amitgupte said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Thanks


----------



## Going there

divyap said:


> One usually gets acknowledgment mail as soon as you make the payment. You also get Payment receipt.
> 
> It's almost instantaneous..
> 
> Didn't you get?


nope  , but the status in Skillsellect is shown "lodged" and in Evisa "In progress". I've sent the email to gsm with the question, the reply was "An acknowledgement letter is usually issued within 7 working days from the date an application is received. If your paper or eVisa application was lodged more than 10 working days ago please contact us."


----------



## divyap

Going there said:


> nope  , but the status in Skillsellect is shown "lodged" and in Evisa "In progress". I've sent the email to gsm with the question, the reply was "An acknowledgement letter is usually issued within 7 working days from the date an application is received. If your paper or eVisa application was lodged more than 10 working days ago please contact us."


In your evisa page, are you able to see your payment receipt?


----------



## Going there

chargoesabroad said:


> Hi all
> Technology has not been my friend throughout this process, very frustrating!


*chargoesabroad*, i guess that the case with most of us..had the same problem on every single page of application


----------



## Going there

divyap said:


> In your evisa page, are you able to see your payment receipt?


yes, and the application summary as well..

And I've got the message in skillsellect saying that "your EOI has been suspended as you've lodged your visa application"


----------



## divyap

Going there said:


> yes, and the application summary as well..


Then you are good to proceed further without any worry. 

But still I request you to double check the email address mentioned in your application.. Other than this I don't see any downside. 

Can be ignored as a technical glitch. 

Cheers...


----------



## The Marine

Going there said:


> yes, and the application summary as well..


This is exactly what you get from the acknowledgment Email. I'd double check the email address you have used and also check if it goes to your Junk mail. 

for now, you are good but I'd be worried if DIAC tried to contact you and the emails are not getting through.

Good Luck!


----------



## earldro

divyap said:


> One usually gets acknowledgment mail as soon as you make the payment. You also get Payment receipt.
> 
> It's almost instantaneous..
> 
> Didn't you get?


It does take time at times, I lodged on the 4th and got the acknowledgement email on the 6th.

Earl


----------



## Going there

*divyap*, thank you! Hope it will be fixed soon
Cheers!


----------



## Going there

Thank you, guys for replying!! You are a great support!


----------



## Amandasher77

Harish2013 said:


> Have you uploaded any file via right top button 'Attach document'?
> Once you uploaded, then the list will come..
> And wait till tomorrow, the 'organize your health link' will be there


Thank you for your reply. Yes I uploaded some of the required documents same day as application. Status shows application received but nothing regarding requested documents. I guess I just need to wait.


----------



## Imersion

Zac1 said:


> I would appreciate advice on this most recent matter
> 
> Yesterday, I received an email from adelaide Team 13 WHO requested me to send form 80/1221 for myself and my wife. It was mentioned that they just needed this info in 28 days and I should continue to communicate with my CO at Team 4.
> 
> I provided the info andI received an automated reply from Team 13 and it goes like this
> 
> " Team 13 collates important client particulars and progresses Cap and Cease repayments, but does not assess visa applications or respond to status enquiries. Please note that team 13 is unable to reply to general enquiries, or if any enquiries are answered by the information contained in this automatic email response."
> 
> I have not requested for any any repayment and when I looked at the available links
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/vac-repay.pdf
> 
> It leads to this
> 
> " Visa subclasses affected by the Minister’s determination under section 39 of the Migration Act 1958 (the Act)
> The following visa subclasses are affected by the Minister’s determination:
> ��
> Skill Matching (subclass 134)
> ��
> Skilled – Independent (subclass 136)
> ��
> Skilled – State/Territory-Nominated Independent (subclass 137)
> ��
> Skilled – Australian Sponsored (subclass 138)
> ��
> Skilled – Designated Area Sponsored (subclass 139)."
> 
> I have made an application as 189 APPLICANT ON MY OWN.
> 
> Even though, it is not on the list and it does make me wonder and remaian a source of anxiety. I wonder it is just a regular email that I should just ignore and contact CO tomorrow or immi directly.
> 
> I would be very grateful if anyone of you could hightlight what it actually means or anyone else ever received such emails
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rgds
> Zarrar



Hi Zac1,

I don't believe I've seen such in this forum before, but what I'll do in your case is upload form 80/1221 and attach it on your reply email to Team 13 as well. Although I believe most of us here front-loaded those forms, some got their Visa grants without doing so. Just be on the safe side always and you'll be fine, all the best!


----------



## Imersion

kittydoll said:


> congrats immersion...i see you got ur grant...well done...
> sit back n relax now...


Thanks Kittydoll, your time will come and I'm sure the overall experience would be quite a ride - in the end its all worth it


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


> do they give contact details of CO, if we call DIAC? is it worth calling, its been more than 6 weeks..July applicants have been receiving grants already..
> 
> maybe i should email my CO, my medical link still active i submitted Form 80 last week still active


hey sorry for the late reply, guess you've already found out if they give details on CO or not since you've called.

I see mindfreak's? or someone else's post said CO allocation has peferances...like occupation....From my experience...I think it's right. Because look at my timeline, SA sponsorship only took 2 days, instead of average 2 weeks or the SA time frame of 6 weeks. Then took 2 days for me to get grant from being allocated to CO.....the only thing I can think of is because I have a full time job here and it's in mining industry....


----------



## J4nE

Rocky Balboa said:


> see i told you, there is no rule in DIAC pertaining to CO allocation ...its all random..let me check today and will let you know about it..
> 
> some second week july applicants have received grants..some late june week applicants still waiting for CO..what is going on? somebody please explain...:mad2:


also, on DIAC website, they said they will try to have 75% 190 applications getting CO within 5 weeks. Meaning, it's not 100%. Besides, considering the large amount of application received late June, it's highly likely they process the July applicant first, so their application is meeting the 5weeks time frame, and whoever left from June, being counted as the unfortunate 25%...

Too bad for late June applicants  but please be positive and hold on there!


----------



## subhadipbose

*Shared Accomodation available in Melbourne !!!*

Hello Friends,

2 BHK fully furnished accommodation is available for share for 2 additional person (Male) for 3 weeks from Aug 31, 2013 till 21st Sept 2013. Total 4 people will be sharing the apartment.

Total Rent - AUD 150 per week per person. All bills inclusive.

(Internet, Electricity, Water, Cable, Cleaning Services, Gas - All including in rent)

Gym, Swimming Pool and Terrace are accessible under same rent at no additional cost.

There is no bond for this rental apartment and no lease breakage charges.

Address: The Bank Apartments, 283 City Road, SouthBank, Melbourne, VIC 3006
NOTE : This is 5 mins walk to Flinders and Collins street so the building is situated right next to CBD. You won't incur any travelling expense as well. Moreover I myself stay here.

It is ideal for anyone moving to AUS and need some time to settle down and look for an accomodation.

P:S: Please PM me if you are really interested for further details.

Cheers !!
Subhadip


----------



## Imersion

Nitakana said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been checking my email inbox and this thread everyday,
> more than twice a day perhaps these past few weeks,
> and now it's driving me nuts. It feels like eagerly waiting for Christmas
> but not knowing what date the Christmas day is!
> So I thought to join here more actively and say hello to calm myself down a little bit!
> 
> I am an onshore applicant. I lodged my application on 20/06,
> PCC uploaded but medical not yet as I am not entirely sure yet
> if I am required ( I currently hold 485 and was told to wait for co's advice when I inquired over the phone with immi)
> 
> The fact that I don't have PR yet is affecting my job-hunting adversely
> so I hope I will get contacted by CO soon.. not so far away to be on week 8...
> 
> I am so happy for those who've got their visa granted.
> Congratulations and I wish you all the best!!
> 
> For those who are in waiting period like me,
> let's take it easy and enjoy all this process.
> All this effort and patience will be something to reminiscence with smile in the future


"It feels like eagerly waiting for Christmas but not knowing what date the Christmas day is!" - Haha, I like that! that's exactly how I during my waiting periods (which I happen to call "Visa Brain Fart" - a time in a day when you can't help but wonder what's going on with your application). Its easy for people who have had their grants, myself included, to say "just wait, it will eventually come" - but I guess the better advise would "make yourself busy, it will eventually come". My toast to all who are still waiting for CO/grants, believe me - it will be one of the good life stories that you can share with others once the Golden email reaches your mailbox!


----------



## The Marine

J4nE said:


> also, on DIAC website, they said they will try to have 75% 190 applications getting CO within 5 weeks. Meaning, it's not 100%. Besides, considering the large amount of application received late June, it's highly likely they process the July applicant first, so their application is meeting the 5weeks time frame, and whoever left from June, being counted as the unfortunate 25%...
> 
> Too bad for late June applicants  but please be positive and hold on there!


well, being I had the same experience with the Canadian immigration. so I've to agree with you. DIAC will try to keep moving the new applicants and work as much as possible on the June Rush applicant. Let's hope the best for all of us!!


----------



## sahil772

manojpluz said:


> Thanks Ashish. Fees doubled not only for you, mine also:tongue:. I paid the visa fee using ICICI travel card. It saves lot of money for us like international exchange rate. once you charged AUD in card, if ruppees go down, that will not affect.


Hi,

I also worried about the fee increase and dont know how will I pay this amount as none of my card has that much limit. As u paid through ICICI travel card, but I inquired about ICICI bank travel card and i think they also requires visa and air ticket copy for issuance of card. Kindly advice how can we go about it.


----------



## killerbee82

divyap said:


> Do you feel it is because those docs aren't uploaded properly?
> 
> This is the thought running through my head..
> 
> :-B :-#


No the co hasn't looked at them yet


----------



## SarVij

Thanks all for your timely help. One of my friend is in Australia and he is ready to help us by providing Australian Debit card(Master). Can this solve our problem(it is having desired limit). Please advice
Icriding [/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## balajism

kittydoll said:


> bad feeling about my indian pcc
> its been 3 weeks since i applied...for some reason i feel it is going to take more than 6 weeks n piss me off


Stop worrying mate! It'll be fine  Just try and distract yourself!
At least that's what I keep telling myself lol

Anyway, I uploaded a few documents after I lodged the visa, around Aug 7. All of these docs still show up as 'Required' while the rest show up as 'Received'.
Why is this? Anyone else with a similar case?
Should I be concerned? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sam2020

*New to forum*

Hi mates I'm a silent follower of this forum from a couple of months and was good to know the updates that u guys post here. Finally I thought of registering and take part in the discussions:wave::wave:

Lodged on 19th aug for NSW (190) and waiting for CO:fingerscrossed:


----------



## icriding

SarVij said:


> Thanks all for your timely help. One of my friend is in Australia and he is ready to help us by providing Australian Debit card(Master). Can this solve our problem(it is having desired limit). Please advice
> Icriding [/B]


[/QUOTE]

*YES* 

You can pay via Debit MasterCard./ VISA Debit Card.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983

May I know what is Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form, Custody, Evidence of and Character, Evidence of.

They are recommended under my wife's document. Appreciate your advice on that.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Amandasher77

amitgupte said:


> You need to log in to the evisa page with the TRN and password and upload all the documents. There is usually a link there through which you can get your referral letter. I am not sure if the medical center in your country would need the referral letter. For me, just the passport was enough to conduct the medical examinations.
> Amit


Thanks for your reply, I have logged in again with trn and password, still the same. No links requesting documents or referral link unfortunately. Hopefully I can still go ahead with medicals as I have everthing else up loaded bar pcc


----------



## SailOZ

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> May I know what is Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form, Custody, Evidence of and Character, Evidence of.
> 
> They are recommended under my wife's document. Appreciate your advice on that.
> 
> Thank you!!!


form1221 is more or less the same as form 80, but shorter. I don't quite understand why DIAC require this form since they can obtain almost all the info in this form from form 80. 

but they are the boss. just fill in and upload. if you have already done form 80, to do this one is just simple copy n paste. 

good luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## killerbee82

Good luck to every one tomorrow for their grant

Lets hope they close the weekend with our grants


----------



## earldro

Amandasher77 said:


> Thanks for your reply, I have logged in again with trn and password, still the same. No links requesting documents or referral link unfortunately. Hopefully I can still go ahead with medicals as I have everthing else up loaded bar pcc


Hi,

Wait till you get your acknowledgement email, once you get that you would find all the links to upload docs.

You can also upload docs using the "Attach Documents" button on the right side of the page.

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## ojhaa

balajism said:


> Stop worrying mate! It'll be fine  Just try and distract yourself!
> At least that's what I keep telling myself lol
> 
> Anyway, I uploaded a few documents after I lodged the visa, around Aug 7. All of these docs still show up as 'Required' while the rest show up as 'Received'.
> Why is this? Anyone else with a similar case?
> Should I be concerned? :fingerscrossed:


I agree with Bala here , we need to be able to keep ourselves distracted from the whole PR things for short stints lest we keep logging into the e visa page have that continuous urge to call etc

What we must understand we have to live the time out so lets do it by focusing on some other things we like or do some tasks in parallel with out worrying that hell might break life was good yesterday and will be good tomorrow lets make today the best


----------



## ojhaa

balajism said:


> Stop worrying mate! It'll be fine  Just try and distract yourself!
> At least that's what I keep telling myself lol
> 
> Anyway, I uploaded a few documents after I lodged the visa, around Aug 7. All of these docs still show up as 'Required' while the rest show up as 'Received'.
> Why is this? Anyone else with a similar case?
> Should I be concerned? :fingerscrossed:


I think the statuses are a bit random until the CO comes in


----------



## BGMate

balajism said:


> Stop worrying mate! It'll be fine  Just try and distract yourself!
> At least that's what I keep telling myself lol
> 
> Anyway, I uploaded a few documents after I lodged the visa, around Aug 7. All of these docs still show up as 'Required' while the rest show up as 'Received'.
> Why is this? Anyone else with a similar case?
> Should I be concerned? :fingerscrossed:


Dear Balajism, don't worry. Everything will be fine. I wrote somewhere that their system has some bugs and from time to time links disappear and appear again, the same with statuses. Try to log tomorrow again and check if it is fixed.

I guess it is something like a ticketing system but the statuses (or at least some) are changed manually by the CO.

I've read that the CO might ask for the same documents which you have already uploaded because he/she doesn't see them. Don't worry, just upload them in the same day and send them via email to the CO.

I think ojhaa is right we should stay positive and try to focus on other things


----------



## BGMate

Imersion said:


> Hi Zac1,
> 
> I don't believe I've seen such in this forum before, but what I'll do in your case is upload form 80/1221 and attach it on your reply email to Team 13 as well. Although I believe most of us here front-loaded those forms, some got their Visa grants without doing so. Just be on the safe side always and you'll be fine, all the best!


I agree with Imersion.
What I think is that maybe your case is sent already to a Team but you still don't have a specific CO. (like the email is sent from the support level 1 (someone from the team) and you should wait for support level 2 (the CO) 
Sometimes there are bugs in the system (I wrote it in another blog). Once you log you may see a link or status and on the other day, no. The same happens when the CO logs. 

I would suggest you to upload the requested forms and once you know your CO to send them via email too. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## sgn1982

Hi All ,

I am planning to apply skills assessment from TRA.

For the period 2006 to 2008 ( 2 years), my job roles is different from nominated occupation. so unable to get reference letter from HR.

so may i get Statutory declaration from supervisor without company letter head?? but my worry, how diac or TRA will verify??
will they call company and ask for roles and responsibilities or they check with refree??

Please advise me, if anyone been in this situation!

Thanks


----------



## Nurse

Today is my day.... Got the grant. Thank you everyone for the support.
Good luck to you all.


----------



## ivetka233

Imerson Congratulation !!!


----------



## balajism

Yeah gotta stay positive and busy! Just take a break and check this forum to calm down.

Not obsessively refresh the page every five minutes..like me.. lol 
Good luck to all of us! :fingerscrossed: :focus:


----------



## icriding

sgn1982 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I am planning to apply skills assessment from TRA.
> 
> For the period 2006 to 2008 ( 2 years), my job roles is different from nominated occupation. so unable to get reference letter from HR.
> 
> so may i get Statutory declaration from supervisor without company letter head?? but my worry, how diac or TRA will verify??
> will they call company and ask for roles and responsibilities or they check with refree??
> 
> Please advise me, if anyone been in this situation!
> 
> Thanks


*Hello sgn1982,*

*You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*

To the best of my knowledge, you must have work experience in your nominated occupation or an occupation that is closely related to earn points for skilled employment.

Failing which, your work experience could be deemed as *not relevant* to your nominated occupation.

It is important to submit "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" with *full contact details *(E-mail, phone, address) of your employer on an official letterhead and Employment Payslip History *as evidence for all periods of employment specified in your claim for points.
*
To the best of my knowledge, case officers usually call or email employers/HR-Department to verify employment claims.
*
Also make sure that your Statement of Service/Reference Letter, mentions the following:*

1. The position held with a description of the five main duties you undertook.
2. The exact period of employment.
3. The required working hours per week.
4. The salary earned.
5. Whether the employment was full-time or part-time.
5. Whether that employment was permanent or temporary.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## sgn1982

Hi Icriding,

May i submit Statutory declaration if i m am unable to get it in Official company letter head??

Thanks


----------



## sgn1982

Hi All,

How to compare Indian Diploma with Australian Diploma?

Indicative Skill Level:
Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with the qualifications and experience outlined below.

In Australia:

AQF Associate Degree, Advanced Diploma or Diploma (ANZSCO Skill Level 2)

In New Zealand:
NZ Register Diploma (ANZSCO Skill Level 2)


----------



## icriding

sgn1982 said:


> Hi Icriding,
> 
> May i submit Statutory declaration if i m am unable to get it in Official company letter head??
> 
> Thanks


*Hello sgn1982,*
*
YES.
*
You will need to specify the reason as to why you are unable to provide a reference letter from your employer in your statutory declaration.

You will also need to provide additional proof of employment such as employment contract, payslips, letters, bank statements showing salary deposits.

You can find out more about statutory declarations at Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department

*The Statutory Declaration – must include the following details:*

The full name and address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses the name and position of your direct superior and a contact number for them details of the exact period of employment including:

• whether permanent or temporary
• whether full-time or part-time
• position(s) held - positions should not be described by generic titles (for example, research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)
• the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned
• The reason why you cannot obtain a statement from the employer.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## kittydoll

Nitakana said:


> Thanks Kittydoll,
> My partner is in a similar situation as you.
> I hope you can get 189 granted asap and withdraw TR application
> because holding 189 will be much better than 485 job hunting wise!
> Sorry I know this is not a relevant question to this thread
> but do you know if you can get your money back in case you withdraw TR application?


nope. i cant get a refund


----------



## kittydoll

Imersion said:


> Thanks Kittydoll, your time will come and I'm sure the overall experience would be quite a ride - in the end its all worth it


Thanks immersion  for your kind works...butterflies in my stomach as days are passing by and I'm getting closer to my CO allocation date...

ys, i'll follow ur advice and be busy with other things, and when the GRANT comes, it will be a pleasant surprise...!!!


----------



## sweettruegod

icriding said:


> *Hello sgn1982,*
> 
> *You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, you must have work experience in your nominated occupation or an occupation that is closely related to earn points for skilled employment.
> 
> Failing which, your work experience could be deemed as *not relevant* to your nominated occupation.
> 
> 
> Icriding[/B]


Hi,

All Senior/Experienced Expats,

Need a suggestion from you.

I applied my ACS in march and got ACS results on May 4 (i think before new ACS rules came into picture not sure about the date of new rules).

The reply i got is very confusing for me. I have got more than 6 yrs of exp. couting 6 yrs of exp i have got 55 points and for rest of 5 points I have applied for NSW SS. I have applied NSW SS on 29 july and got ack on 31st july and now waiting for their approval.

Now my query is in ACS reply

Hi,

Even I am travelling in same boat as your are, even I had same comments by ACS as you are, my acs result is as below

The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 12/06 - 01/10 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXx
Country: INDIA
Dates: 02/10 - 03/12 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Application Consultant
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA
Dates: 03/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Consultant
Employer: XXX
Country: xxx


You can see i started my career in dec 2006 and they are saying employement after 2011 is to be considered as skill employement. 

My degree was in electonics and com and is equalent to ICT major.

So my question is can I claim full 10 points on my exp of 6 yrs by showing all my exp letters. 
I am still confused whether my full exp is considered or not.

If any body on this forum as advise on same. 

Thanks


----------



## srinu_srn

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> May I know what is Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form, Custody, Evidence of and Character, Evidence of.
> 
> They are recommended under my wife's document. Appreciate your advice on that.
> 
> Thank you!!!


This is for collecting additional info. May be you need to give all additional details if your wife name/surname changed after marriage or something like that. You can also see the below link for any questions.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/167137-form-1221-a.html


----------



## srinu_srn

SailOZ said:


> form1221 is more or less the same as form 80, but shorter. I don't quite understand why DIAC require this form since they can obtain almost all the info in this form from form 80.
> 
> but they are the boss. just fill in and upload. if you have already done form 80, to do this one is just simple copy n paste.
> 
> good luck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Can you confirm after submitting FORM 80, again they have asked FORM 1221? or you not submitted FORM 80 at all.


----------



## cadspac

hi guys, I know I have not been an active participant, but I must admit that this forum has been of much help in my visa lodgement and the waiting time.
Now, I must break the silent to thank you all, and inform you that I have received my Golden email
"Visa Granted"

It is all happening after almost 6 years of landing in Australia. 

All the best, for all of you


----------



## icriding

sweettruegod said:


> Hi,
> 
> All Senior/Experienced Expats,
> 
> Need a suggestion from you.
> 
> I applied my ACS in march and got ACS results on May 4 (i think before new ACS rules came into picture not sure about the date of new rules).
> 
> The reply i got is very confusing for me. I have got more than 6 yrs of exp. couting 6 yrs of exp i have got 55 points and for rest of 5 points I have applied for NSW SS. I have applied NSW SS on 29 july and got ack on 31st july and now waiting for their approval.
> 
> Now my query is in ACS reply
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Even I am travelling in same boat as your are, even I had same comments by ACS as you are, my acs result is as below
> 
> The following employment after January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 12/06 - 01/10 (3yrs 1mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXx
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 02/10 - 03/12 (2yrs 1mths)
> Position: Application Consultant
> Employer: XXX
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 03/12 - 02/13 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: Consultant
> Employer: XXX
> Country: xxx
> 
> 
> You can see i started my career in dec 2006 and they are saying employement after 2011 is to be considered as skill employement.
> 
> My degree was in electonics and com and is equalent to ICT major.
> 
> So my question is can I claim full 10 points on my exp of 6 yrs by showing all my exp letters.
> I am still confused whether my full exp is considered or not.
> 
> If any body on this forum as advise on same.
> 
> Thanks


*
Hello sweettruegod,*

*All Skill Assessment Result Letters issued by the Australian Computer Society report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’.*

This date is the time the applicant meets the requirements as detailed in the Summary of Criteria

*Link:* http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

*Some examples demonstrating how this is applied in practice include:*

• The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years’ experience.

• For a Bachelor degree or above that is closely related to the nominated occupation, it is upon completion of 2 years’ experience . For the 2 year requirement this must be in the past 10 years or if 4 years are required this can be in any time period, whichever is earlier.

• For qualifications below a Bachelor degree or for a Bachelor degree or above with a minor in computing, the skilled employment date will be upon completion of 5 years in the past 10 years, or 6 years in any time period.

If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification.

If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date.

*Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment. 
*
Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Vijay24

Yesterday I replied to my CO's requirement for pay slips and tax document. I hope he doesn't comeback with any more requirements! Final wait starts now


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Yesterday I replied to my CO's requirement for pay slips and tax document. I hope he doesn't comeback with any more requirements! Final wait starts now


yeah most likely he won't, grant coming up soon for you buddy!


----------



## saintkamy

vijay_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the grant Today!:rockon:
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your support and wish you all get the grant soon!


Congrats mate arty:

Can you please share date of your meds.


----------



## The Shobra

Hi ,
Please do I need to upload personal photos?
Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

cadspac said:


> hi guys, I know I have not been an active participant, but I must admit that this forum has been of much help in my visa lodgement and the waiting time.
> Now, I must break the silent to thank you all, and inform you that I have received my Golden email
> "Visa Granted"
> 
> It is all happening after almost 6 years of landing in Australia.
> 
> All the best, for all of you


Congrats mate!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## mithu93ku

The Shobra said:


> Hi ,
> Please do I need to upload personal photos?
> Thanks


Not required!


----------



## The Shobra

mithu93ku said:


> Not required!


Thanks very much Mithu 93


----------



## SailOZ

srinu_srn said:


> Can you confirm after submitting FORM 80, again they have asked FORM 1221? or you not submitted FORM 80 at all.


CO specifically asked for form 80 but not the 1221. 

the reason I uploaded 1221 is because on the E Visa page, my partner is "recommended" to upload 1221. that is why we did it without being asked by the CO. 

good luck

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Lets hope the Final day of the week brings more GRANTS...good night fellas..sweet dreams...


----------



## mithu93ku

vijay_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the grant Today!:rockon:
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your support and wish you all get the grant soon!


Hello *vijay_k*,
Congratulations mate.:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Ajithkumarm

divyap said:


> Friends.. None of the doc's status uploaded after 7th august has changed to "received"..
> It is showing as "required" still...
> 
> Is it the same for you all too?
> 
> Plz share


Oh yes, the same with me too!


----------



## earldro

Ajithkumarm said:


> Oh yes, the same with me too!


Not with me... I uploaded some docs on 13th and 14th and they say "Received"

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## ranvir_singh1

Thanks a lot for reply.

when i go for medicals, do i need to give TRN no only to the hospital or do they need any other reference, so that they can send my results to the Australian authority?

Also,
currently i am in USA, Can i get PCC for India, from Indian embessy?

Can you please let me know the process?


----------



## ranvir_singh1

icriding said:


> *Hello ranvir,*
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for *all periods of employment specified in your claim for points.*
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thanks a lot for reply.

when i go for medicals, do i need to give TRN no only to the hospital or do they need any other reference, so that they can send my results to the Australian authority?

Also,
currently i am in USA, Can i get PCC for India, from Indian embessy?

Can you please let me know the process?


----------



## Anishq

cadspac said:


> hi guys, I know I have not been an active participant, but I must admit that this forum has been of much help in my visa lodgement and the waiting time.
> Now, I must break the silent to thank you all, and inform you that I have received my Golden email
> "Visa Granted"
> 
> It is all happening after almost 6 years of landing in Australia.
> 
> All the best, for all of you


Congrats!!! 

I too applied on the same day as you, let's see if I get to hear the great news soon. Would you mind sharing the processing center !


----------



## alireza_sh

Any grant today??


----------



## Harish2013

earldro said:


> Not with me... I uploaded some docs on 13th and 14th and they say "Received"
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


But seems you lodged on 4th June.
For guys elodged after 3rd Aug, they might have 'requested' non-changed status, not sure why


----------



## Vandna

Harish2013 said:


> But seems you lodged on 4th June.
> For guys elodged after 3rd Aug, they might have 'requested' non-changed status, not sure why


What that ?
I lodged mine on 13 aug


----------



## Harish2013

Vandna said:


> What that ?
> I lodged mine on 13 aug


How is your file uploaded status, it showing 'required' or 'received'?
Have you uploaded form 80?


----------



## ccham

sowmy said:


> Hi Ccham,
> I think we will be getting the invitation on 19th Aug.
> 
> 
> Please Share your detail with us ......
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0J3FZrPC9EdDVYZm0xMVQ0Nm50cEZRaTcwcWI1RGc&usp=sharing
> 
> be optimist


i shared. 3 days more :fingerscrossed:


----------



## terminator1

ranvir_singh1 said:


> Thanks a lot for reply.
> 
> when i go for medicals, do i need to give TRN no only to the hospital or do they need any other reference, so that they can send my results to the Australian authority?
> 
> Also,
> currently i am in USA, Can i get PCC for India, from Indian embessy?
> 
> Can you please let me know the process?


yes, you can get it. you should have an address proof in us. you should not be on B1 or a tourist visa. 
Driving license of US would do, even a learner's one would do. 
check out the indian embassy website. they would charge $40 bucks. 
your passport has to be submitted along with the application. it may take 2 weeks for your pcc if you apply by going to office and if your passport has been issued in a Metro city. Else it would take more time. 
Return postage is applied if you send it through post, and it would take more time in that case.

Nota Bene:
bank statements would not be considered as address proofs. Embassy is very strict on the documents related to address proofs.


----------



## Zac1

BGMate said:


> I agree with Imersion.
> What I think is that maybe your case is sent already to a Team but you still don't have a specific CO. (like the email is sent from the support level 1 (someone from the team) and you should wait for support level 2 (the CO)
> Sometimes there are bugs in the system (I wrote it in another blog). Once you log you may see a link or status and on the other day, no. The same happens when the CO logs.
> 
> I would suggest you to upload the requested forms and once you know your CO to send them via email too. Nothing to worry about.


Hi guys
Thanks for the reply
I ahve a CO, who is lazy git
I was surprised o see this email from a different team in adelaide, I had typed my form 80/1221 and I think that may have been an issue (so i think) anyhow, all the requested docs has been re sent
I have also informed CO as well.
Lets see.
what was surprsing to me was the automated respnse I gathered from team 13 and those visa numbers that it was refering to as they do not exist and ihave not asked for a refund....
anyhow....annoying annoying annoying....
cheers guys
I am having a rant


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Harish2013 said:


> How is your file uploaded status, it showing 'required' or 'received'?
> Have you uploaded form 80?


I uploaded Form 80 on the 8th still shows "REQUIRED" and PCC on the 14th still shows the same status..

However, when i called DIAC yesterday, they confirmed receiving my PCC, final pending document..so no need to worry, system glitch i suppose..


----------



## JP Mosa

Rocky Balboa said:


> I uploaded Form 80 on the 8th still shows "REQUIRED" and PCC on the 14th still shows the same status..
> 
> However, when i called DIAC yesterday, they confirmed receiving my PCC, final pending document..so no need to worry, system glitch i suppose..


Until and unless someone in DIAC......manually update all these statuses......they will show "REQUIRED"............IT TAKES TIME AS THERE WIL BE HUNDREDS OF THOUSANDS OF APPLICATIONS ARE IN LINE........so no worries.......when your case is on CO table .....it will be done at an instance......


----------



## melbourne2012

just got a golden mail 5 minutes ago, thanks everyone in the forum and good luck.


----------



## JP Mosa

melbourne2012 said:


> just got a golden mail 5 minutes ago, thanks everyone in the forum and good luck.


Congrazz mate....

Good luck


----------



## channi

Hi guys 

What does the following statement mean ????
"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for""


I have already done my medicals and submitted the recepit ages ago

chhers


----------



## JP Mosa

channi said:


> Hi guys
> 
> What does the following statement mean ????
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for""
> 
> 
> I have already done my medicals and submitted the recepit ages ago
> 
> chhers


your health examination will not proceed further until CO is assigned to your case. Once assigned, CO will assess your case and let you know whether you need to undergo medicals or not.....If you entered your previous medicals details which were taken in last 12 MOTHS FROM THE DATE OF YOUR E-VISA APPLICATION.


----------



## channi

JP Mosa said:


> your health examination will not proceed further until CO is assigned to your case. Once assigned, CO will assess your case and let you know whether you need to undergo medicals or not.....If you entered your previous medicals details which were taken in last 12 MOTHS FROM THE DATE OF YOUR E-VISA APPLICATION.




Hi there 

My CO OFFICER HAS ALREADY BEEN ALLOTED AND HAVE REQUESTED FURTHER DOCUMENTS ...
AND I DID THE MEDICALS IN JULY LAST MONTHS ... I AM CONFUSED ..


----------



## amitgupte

*No CO alloted yet*

Hey Rocky..just called up DIAC today. The CO hasnt been allocated yet and would be done shortly. Gave the same response to call back after a week to check if I do not hear from a CO. 
No option but to wait!!


----------



## channi

Hi Amit

Be patient 

coz I think they are now opening up files which were lodged in June 2013.

May be a couple of weeks and it will be ur turn ..

I know how it feels ...waiting and waiting 

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

channi said:


> Hi there
> 
> My CO OFFICER HAS ALREADY BEEN ALLOTED AND HAVE REQUESTED FURTHER DOCUMENTS ...
> AND I DID THE MEDICALS IN JULY LAST MONTHS ... I AM CONFUSED ..


Mail your CO and ask.......they will let you know whether its cleared or referred


----------



## DineshK

Going there said:


> nope  , but the status in Skillsellect is shown "lodged" and in Evisa "In progress". I've sent the email to gsm with the question, the reply was "An acknowledgement letter is usually issued within 7 working days from the date an application is received. If your paper or eVisa application was lodged more than 10 working days ago please contact us."


Hi Buddy,

To which gsm email address you sent the mail for your quaery. Could you please share the same with me. Thanks in Advance


----------



## Andy10

Ani.pepe said:


> Anyone lodged visa 190 with ACT SS.


Hi... I have filed for ACT


----------



## ssaditya

Vandna said:


> What that ?
> I lodged mine on 13 aug


yes same for me too even lodged my application on 8 aug still now it shows required


----------



## andy2013

Got the PR today


----------



## ssaditya

andy2013 said:


> Got the PR today


congrats mate


----------



## divyap

andy2013 said:


> Got the PR today


You did medicals before lodging your visa? Your signature shows so. 

Is it true?


----------



## Ben 10

andy2013 said:


> Got the PR today


Congrats mate :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Ben 10

melbourne2012 said:


> just got a golden mail 5 minutes ago, thanks everyone in the forum and good luck.


Congrats Mate :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Ben 10

vijay_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the grant Today!:rockon:
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your support and wish you all get the grant soon!


Congrats Mate :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## ram2013

Jus call DIAC & I have been allocated CO on 15th August 2013(yesterday) . Medicals already received by DIAC. So should get email from CO next week to start my PCC. 

Visa 190 applied on 10th July 2013

PS: for PCC in some country need CO referral letter n waiting for the CO email.


----------



## Ben 10

ram2013 said:


> Jus call DIAC & I have been allocated CO on 15th August 2013(yesterday) . Medicals already received by DIAC. So should get email from CO next week to start my PCC.
> 
> PS: for PCC in some country need CO referral letter n waiting for the CO email.


RAM can you add your signature please !!!!


----------



## ram2013

Ben 10 said:


> RAM can you add your signature please !!!!


Ok sure Ben, will add in.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ram2013 said:


> Ok sure Ben, will add in.
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


Are you onshore?


----------



## Andy10

Rocky Balboa said:


> yeah, you said it right..people who switch to silent mode get grant..


that means the CO's r watching us.....!:deadhorse::behindsofa:


----------



## ram2013

Rocky Balboa said:


> Are you onshore?


Offshore

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Rocky Balboa

amitgupte said:


> Hey Rocky..just called up DIAC today. The CO hasnt been allocated yet and would be done shortly. Gave the same response to call back after a week to check if I do not hear from a CO.
> No option but to wait!!


Hi* Amit*,

Thank you for calling..You know what..At least they are scared a bit because we are annoying them everday..Next tuesday it will be 7 weeks for me..lets give them a call once more, we both can phone them on the same day, lets FIX a day say tuesday and bug them once more..*Mindfreak* got a CO exactly after 7 weeks coz he kept on pushing them..Almost every July applicant has a CO so far and so many onshore as well as offshore July applicants have received grants already..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Andy10 said:


> that means the CO's r watching us.....!:deadhorse::behindsofa:


yeah..you better hide behind the sofa..


----------



## Ben 10

ram2013 said:


> Offshore
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


for which state ??


----------



## Hyd786

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi* Amit*,
> 
> Thank you for calling..You know what..At least they are scared a bit because we are annoying them everday..Next tuesday it will be 7 weeks for me..lets give them a call once more, we both can phone them on the same day, lets FIX a day say tuesday and bug them once more..*Mindfreak* got a CO exactly after 7 weeks coz he kept on pushing them..Almost every July applicant has a CO so far and so many onshore as well as offshore July applicants have received grants already..


Rocky,

You called DIAC. So, what did they tell?? do you have a CO now?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ram2013 said:


> Offshore
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


Hi Ram,

What is your occupation? Is it in priority list 1 or 2, what is your point score? how many years of experience do you have? Do you claim any points from work?

Coz the lady yesterday told me CO allocation is based on these factors..just to cross-check whether what she said is correct


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hyd786 said:


> Rocky,
> 
> You called DIAC. So, what did they tell?? do you have a CO now?


:nono::shocked:


----------



## ram2013

Ben 10 said:


> for which state ??


Nsw

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Andy10

divyap said:


> Friends.. None of the doc's status uploaded after 7th august has changed to "received"..
> It is showing as "required" still...
> 
> Is it the same for you all too?
> 
> Plz share


Yes same here


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hyd786 said:


> Rocky,
> 
> You called DIAC. So, what did they tell?? do you have a CO now?


There are three of us..*Kish199* applied on the 1 July, *me* on 2nd and *Amitgupte* on the 3rd, all three of us are empty-handed...

they told all of us to get back to them if we dont hear from a CO by next week.


----------



## amitso

andy2013 said:


> Got the PR today


Congrats, are you a onshore applicant or a offshore (your city shows Sydney)


----------



## ojhaa

balajism said:


> Yeah gotta stay positive and busy! Just take a break and check this forum to calm down.
> 
> Not obsessively refresh the page every five minutes..like me.. lol
> Good luck to all of us! :fingerscrossed: :focus:


On the sidelines which page do you keep refreshing ? E visa , I keep looking at the print referral letter to see if my meds get cleared its been no news since long 

May be we should put in a column in the google doc " Doing What While Waiting ":nod:


----------



## ramanj

Hi,
I applied on 12 Jul, yesterday CO emailed me for PCC. that is the only document pending.


----------



## ram2013

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> What is your occupation? Is it in priority list 1 or 2, what is your point score? how many years of experience do you have? Do you claim any points from work?
> 
> Coz the lady yesterday told me CO allocation is based on these factors..just to cross-check whether what she said is correct


Hi rocky,
Code 2613(sw engineer)
Points: 55+5(nsw SS)
Exp : 7.5 years

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Vijay24

After sending salary slips and tax document, how many days is the waiting period in general to get a reply from CO? I mean if all the documents are meeting the requirements, how much time does it take to receive a GRANT? No one can be sure of this, but still. rough idea?


----------



## sre375

Just completed my medicals yesterday for myself and spouse. Was told that results would be uploaded in a day's time.


----------



## kittydoll

ojhaa said:


> May be we should put in a column in the google doc " Doing What While Waiting ":nod:


haha...thats funny !!


----------



## kittydoll

ok..im gona start doing other things to distract myself...

starting today by making dal makhani..currently on google looking for a recipe


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ramanj said:


> Hi,
> I applied on 12 Jul, yesterday CO emailed me for PCC. that is the only document pending.


Are you also a offshore applicant? you got a CO very quickly...

seems like DIAC has forgotten early applicant..we applied on the 2nd of July still waiting...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ramanj

Rocky Balboa said:


> Are you also a offshore applicant? you got a CO very quickly...
> 
> seems like DIAC has forgotten early applicant..we applied on the 2nd of July still waiting...:fingerscrossed:


Yes, I am offshore applicant. Even I was surprised to see the email from CO.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ramanj said:


> Yes, I am offshore applicant. Even I was surprised to see the email from CO.


Then, you are likely to get the golden mail next week if you upload your PCC today...

even i uploaded my final pending document day before yesterday, however no CO allotted yet, called DIAC yesterday


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> After sending salary slips and tax document, how many days is the waiting period in general to get a reply from CO? I mean if all the documents are meeting the requirements, how much time does it take to receive a GRANT? No one can be sure of this, but still. rough idea?


the waiting time still continues .!
No time limit for us, as it is with Co to take back your file again and he verify and go for the grant !


----------



## Ben 10

ramanj said:


> Yes, I am offshore applicant. Even I was surprised to see the email from CO.


Kindly add your Signature, so it would be helpful for us !


----------



## hrwong

Hi guys,

Last week adelaide team 6 replied to my email saying my CO will contact me in relation to my 189 application before end of this week. It doesnt seem like he is contacting me (since its only less than 2 hours to end of the week). Is it advisable to ask Adelaide Team 6 again? 

I applied on 23th May.. I havent seen people applying on similar date to me havent yet got contacted by CO.. really low morale..  Advice guys?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ben 10 said:


> Kindly add your Signature, so it would be helpful for us !


you have been waiting for more than 2 months..i hope you get grant soon...


----------



## Andy10

andy2013 said:


> Got the PR today


Wow! Congratz!! Bhalo theko!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Andy10 said:


> Wow! Congratz!! Bhalo theko!


*andy10*,, andy2013 already recieved his grant,

do you have CO yet? 7 weeks crossed for you..did u call DIAC..i think you need to push them at times..


----------



## Andy10

ram2013 said:


> Hi rocky,
> Code 2613(sw engineer)
> Points: 55+5(nsw SS)
> Exp : 7.5 years
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


Interesting.. u will get a quick grant.. mark my words..


----------



## Andy10

Rocky Balboa said:


> Are you also a offshore applicant? you got a CO very quickly...
> 
> seems like DIAC has forgotten early applicant..we applied on the 2nd of July still waiting...:fingerscrossed:


& i and Mindfreak applied before that!!! yikesssss!!!:scared:


----------



## Ben 10

Rocky Balboa said:


> you have been waiting for more than 2 months..i hope you get grant soon...


thanks alot , your words should come true !!


----------



## Andy10

Ben 10 said:


> Kindly add your Signature, so it would be helpful for us !


hey Ben.. whats ur ANZSCO?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Andy10 said:


> & i and Mindfreak applied before that!!! yikesssss!!!:scared:


*mindfreak* got a CO yesterday, coz he called them over and over..my question is did you get one?


----------



## Andy10

Rocky Balboa said:


> *andy10*,, andy2013 already recieved his grant,
> 
> do you have CO yet? 7 weeks crossed for you..did u call DIAC..i think you need to push them at times..


Yeah I know.. and he is a July applicant... and u r from Lucky July too!!.. btw my birthday was the day when u did your PCC and Medicals... !


----------



## Andy10

Rocky Balboa said:


> *mindfreak* got a CO yesterday, coz he called them over and over..my question is did you get one?


I wanted to call them looking at the rush u guys are creating.. but my wife asked me to wait.. and not bother them..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Andy10 said:


> Yeah I know.. and he is a July applicant... and u r from Lucky July too!!.. btw my birthday was the day when u did your PCC and Medicals... !



hahaha. really:yo::becky::israel:

i hope i will definitely get a grant then..lucky July


----------



## Ben 10

Andy10 said:


> hey Ben.. whats ur ANZSCO?


HR Advisor 223111


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> mindfreak got a CO yesterday, coz he called them over and over..my question is did you get one?


Oh. Cool. Missed this info. Good that he got CO. Next week we can expect so many grants then


----------



## Sujith singh

Can any tell me the ways to make an online payment for fees apart from credit card...


----------



## Ben 10

Sujith singh said:


> Can any tell me the ways to make an online payment for fees apart from credit card...


I think Credit card is the only option for the mode of payment


----------



## ranvir_singh1

terminator1 said:


> yes, you can get it. you should have an address proof in us. you should not be on B1 or a tourist visa.
> Driving license of US would do, even a learner's one would do.
> check out the indian embassy website. they would charge $40 bucks.
> your passport has to be submitted along with the application. it may take 2 weeks for your pcc if you apply by going to office and if your passport has been issued in a Metro city. Else it would take more time.
> Return postage is applied if you send it through post, and it would take more time in that case.
> 
> Nota Bene:
> bank statements would not be considered as address proofs. Embassy is very strict on the documents related to address proofs.


Thanks Again for your quick response....

I have one more query..

How about medicals? Can i get my medicals done even before my CO has contacted me? I have heard that for medical, one has to go with some reference number, which is given by CO. 
Can i do my medicals even with TRN number? once the hospital send my results to Australian visa authority( or CO), on what basis he would attach that with my case? TRN number?


----------



## icriding

*Important News Flash*

*Does not apply to Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO) *

*Invitation Round on 19 August 2013*

Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013. 
*
The occupational groups affected are:*

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers

2334 Electronics Engineers

2339 Other Engineering Professionals

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts

2613 Software and Applications Programmers

2633 Telecommunications Engineers 

*Link: *Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support


----------



## icriding

*Important News Flash*

*Does not apply to Subclass 190 invites (awaiting CO) *

*Invitation Round on 19 August 2013*

Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013. 
*
The occupational groups affected are:*

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers

2334 Electronics Engineers

2339 Other Engineering Professionals

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts

2613 Software and Applications Programmers

2633 Telecommunications Engineers 

*Link: *Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support


----------



## AUS14

Sujith singh said:


> Can any tell me the ways to make an online payment for fees apart from credit card...


You can use ICICI Bank travel card. I myself have done the payment thru it. The only thing you need is passport and icici bank account.


----------



## AUS14

Hi

I have few doubts regarding the PR. I have applied for 190 VIC SS and wanted to know:

1) Whether we require to stay in Australia for 2 consecutive years or total 2 years out of the 5 years for the PR to mature?

2) Do all the applicants in the visa require to serve the 2 years or PR will be valid in case only the main applicant stays and completes the mandatory 2 years?

3) Can my spouse work in any city as she is not the applicant and is travelling only as a dependent?


----------



## SailOZ

icriding said:


> Important News Flash
> 
> Does not apply to Subclass 190 invites (awaiting CO)
> 
> Invitation Round on 19 August 2013
> 
> Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.
> 
> The occupational groups affected are:
> 
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
> 
> 2334 Electronics Engineers
> 
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals
> 
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineers
> 
> Link: Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support


really?!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Vandna

Harish2013 said:


> How is your file uploaded status, it showing 'required' or 'received'?
> Have you uploaded form 80?


My agent did it no idea about it
But I got a acknowledgment that they received it and a bridging visa A


----------



## joy_31

So is this gonna affect my application? I hv logged application on 4th July with NSW ss Anzo code 261313.


----------



## andy2013

divyap said:


> You did medicals before lodging your visa? Your signature shows so.
> 
> Is it true?


Yes, it is. I just uploaded the medical exam receipt. They sent me the result at home, said not to open. I was suppose to send the CO the result but I did not have to , direct grant.

Thanks to everyone for the wish.


----------



## icriding

AUS14 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have few doubts regarding the PR. I have applied for 190 VIC SS and wanted to know:
> 
> 1) Whether we require to stay in Australia for 2 consecutive years or total 2 years out of the 5 years for the PR to mature?
> 
> 2) Do all the applicants in the visa require to serve the 2 years or PR will be valid in case only the main applicant stays and completes the mandatory 2 years?
> 
> 3) Can my spouse work in any city as she is not the applicant and is travelling only as a dependent?


*Hello AUS14,*

*More info below.*

*Victorian Sponsorship - Nomination Obligations*
*
Notification of visa grant and arrival*

You must email us with notification of DIAC’s decision on your visa application. You must also notify us by email when you arrive in Victoria, if applicable.

*Live and work in Victoria for two years*

You, and any nominated dependants, must live in Victoria for the first two years of your visa. This two year period begins when you enter Australia permanently on the Skilled Nominated (190) visa, or if you are already onshore, when the visa is granted by DIAC.

*Complete five email surveys*

There are five short surveys that you must complete over the two year period. The surveys will be sent to you via email.

You will receive your first survey when you arrive in Australia, or when your skilled visa is activated. You will then receive one survey every six months.

The responses and feedback in the surveys are used to evaluate and improve the Victorian Government’s Skilled and Business Migration Program.
Employment

While we hope you are able to find work in your nominated occupation, it is not mandatory to work in your nominated occupation.

*Link: *https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....illed-nominated-visa-subclass-190#Obligations

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## rockerwin

My case officer informed me that my medicals has been referred to Medical Officer of Common Wealth for opinion, and currently they are processing cases of 22nd May. So it would take approx 3 months for finalizing the case.

Can someone please update me, is this normal the case being referred to Medical Officer of Common wealth or only referred when there is an issue ?


----------



## JP Mosa

andy2013 said:


> Yes, it is. I just uploaded the medical exam receipt. They sent me the result at home, said not to open. I was suppose to send the CO the result but I did not have to , direct grant.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the wish.



How come.......just with passport....without HAP ID......??? dint your medical panel asked for HAP ID.......????


----------



## divyap

andy2013 said:


> Yes, it is. I just uploaded the medical exam receipt. They sent me the result at home, said not to open. I was suppose to send the CO the result but I did not have to , direct grant.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the wish.


Fascinating.... I believe TRN and HAP ID are prerequisites for medicals.. 

Anyways.. Congrats.. Cheers..


----------



## icriding

*Important News Flash*

*Does not apply to Subclass 189/190 invitees (awaiting CO)*
*
Invitation Round on 19 August 2013*

Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.

*The occupational groups affected are:*

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers

2334 Electronics Engineers

2339 Other Engineering Professionals

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts

2613 Software and Applications Programmers

2633 Telecommunications Engineers

*Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support*

*Link: *Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support


----------



## JP Mosa

Health assessment processing time

The Department of Immigration and Citizenship’s Health Operation Centre (HOC) in Sydney is currently experiencing a global backlog in the assessment of medical examinations. While the majority of visa medical reports uploaded electronically by the panel doctor are assessed within 2 weeks, some reports, including follow-up medical reports, are taking longer to finalise and the current processing times are between 2 weeks to 4 months. Please note that the delays in processing medical reports are impacting on all Australian visa applications across the globe and the Australian High Commission, New Delhi plays no part in the medical assessment process. Applicants are asked to note the current processing time frames, limit progress inquiries to a minimum, and to lodge applications requiring medical examinations well in advance of the intended date of travel.


----------



## sowmy

ccham said:


> i shared. 3 days more :fingerscrossed:


yeah 3 more days ..... tensed .... Hope we will get our invitation this time. ....


----------



## icriding

rockerwin said:


> My case officer informed me that my medicals has been referred to Medical Officer of Common Wealth for opinion, and currently they are processing cases of 22nd May. So it would take approx 3 months for finalizing the case.
> 
> Can someone please update me, is this normal the case being referred to Medical Officer of Common wealth or only referred when there is an issue ?


*Hello rockerwin,*

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred.

Even mildly abnormal test results can lead to your Medical Reports being refereed to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further scrutiny.

It appears that some Health Examinations are routinely referred for purposes of quality assurance.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks or longer.

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system. 

Hope this information helps.
*
All the best with your application.

Cheers

Icriding 
*


----------



## killerbee82

Till when do COs email grant letter until 5pm or they are usually in the mornings


----------



## The Marine

andy2013 said:


> Yes, it is. I just uploaded the medical exam receipt. They sent me the result at home, said not to open. I was suppose to send the CO the result but I did not have to , direct grant.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the wish.


congrats! all the best!


----------



## ojhaa

things getting tougher for OZ aspirants


----------



## The Marine

killerbee82 said:


> Till when do COs email grant letter until 5pm or they are usually in the mornings


I'd call the CO, you are so close!


----------



## ashish0401

icriding said:


> *Important News Flash*
> 
> *Does not apply to Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO) *
> 
> *Invitation Round on 19 August 2013*
> 
> Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.
> *
> The occupational groups affected are:*
> 
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
> 
> 2334 Electronics Engineers
> 
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals
> 
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineers
> 
> *Link: *Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support


What are you suggesting here ?
This is more pertain to guys waiting for EOI result or yet to apply for EOI , dont it ?
Does this has anything to do with guys who have already applied to 189 and waiting for CO ? 
And one more thing only these perticular occcupations have been affected or many ICT ? What about "Software Engineers " category as its mentioned only starting 4 digits ?
i am confused buddy.
Please explain.


----------



## sebinjose

Dear friends
I applied on 10 june-189. No CO contact yet. Anyone with same status????


----------



## sandhuaman

hi everybody...........

congrats for the golden tickets

do i and my wife have to fill both form 80 and 1221

main applicant my wife.


----------



## sandhuaman

waiting for the reply........................


----------



## mithu93ku

andy2013 said:


> Got the PR today


Congrats mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sandhuaman

how co verify employment documents????


----------



## JP Mosa

sandhuaman said:


> waiting for the reply........................


Form 80 for main applicant.
Form 1221 for Secondary applicant.......If its recommended


----------



## mithu93ku

melbourne2012 said:


> just got a golden mail 5 minutes ago, thanks everyone in the forum and good luck.


Congrats mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## mindfreak

JP Mosa said:


> Form 80 for main applicant.
> Form 1221 for Secondary applicant.......If its recommended


Nope, form 80 has to be filled by both the applicants. I am unsure about 1221 since I didn't have to fill it.


----------



## tipzstamatic

ashish0401 said:


> What are you suggesting here ?
> This is more pertain to guys waiting for EOI result or yet to apply for EOI , dont it ?
> Does this has anything to do with guys who have already applied to 189 and waiting for CO ?
> And one more thing only these perticular occcupations have been affected or many ICT ? What about "Software Engineers " category as its mentioned only starting 4 digits ?
> i am confused buddy.
> Please explain.


Ashish, I think it goes to say everyone will be affected. Given prorata invititations, they might in effect impose changes on grant evaluations to - as they put it - allow more skilled ones (higher points) to be given the chance to apply.

If it doesn't say software engineer, then I don't see why we should assume its part of it.

Just my two cents


----------



## icriding

The purpose of SkillSelect is to match the best qualified applicants to the number of skilled visas available. In 2012-13, the six occupational groups referred to below reached their occupational ceilings which meant no intending migrants in these occupations could be nominated or invited to apply for a visa until the ceilings were reset on 1 July 2013. 

*The occupational groups affected are:*

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers

In the first month of the 2013-14 program year, a significant proportion of available places were again used up for these six occupational groups and it was determined that the ceilings would again be met, but even earlier than in the previous program year. 

Based on the high numbers of Expressions of Interest (EOIs) being submitted for these occupational groups, the decision was therefore made to move to a pro rata allocation of the remaining places to allow limited numbers of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14.

There is no change in the total number of places available for these six occupational groups under their occupational ceilings. However, the allocation of places will be spread out to ensure that highly skilled migrants who submit EOIs later in the program year are not prevented from applying by lower quality applicants taking all available places earlier in the program year. 

This change has no impact on the number of places available for these occupational groups but it will allow places to be released throughout 2013-14, with a focus on ensuring the most highly skilled migrants can still apply for a visa, instead of having all places exhausted early in the program year.

Under these arrangements, the points score and date of EOI submission cut-off dates for these occupational groups are expected to increase over the course of the program year and these figures will be included in the regular SkillSelect invitation round report published on the department’s website. 
*
Link: * DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah


----------



## ccham

sowmy said:


> yeah 3 more days ..... tensed .... Hope we will get our invitation this time. ....


no man . they are not going to give invitations for pro rata based occupations. so we have to wait more rounds


----------



## PDHUNT

HI Friends,

Today I have check my application status and found a new link *Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant* for me and my wife. 

This link open a new popup window and a link to the form 80. I have already uploaded form 80 for both of us yesterday and this link was not shown yesterday.

Does any expat experienced the same ?


----------



## sowmy

ccham said:


> no man . they are not going to give invitations for pro rata based occupations. so we have to wait more rounds


Yeah just read a post ...
Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support

which is disappointing ....... not sure hw long it takes... may be chances of getting invitation is reducing .....


----------



## icriding

tipzstamatic said:


> Ashish, I think it goes to say everyone will be affected. Given prorata invititations, they might in effect impose changes on grant evaluations to - as they put it - allow more skilled ones (higher points) to be given the chance to apply.
> 
> If it doesn't say software engineer, then I don't see why we should assume its part of it.
> 
> Just my two cents


*Does NOT apply to SkillSelect Subclass 189/190 invitees (awaiting CO)*


----------



## DesiTadka

Question: To pay DIAC fees using credit card, can one pay using two different credit cards if one single card's limit can not cover the full fees?


----------



## DesiTadka

Question: To pay DIAC fees using credit card, can one pay using two different credit cards if one single card's limit can not cover the full fees?


----------



## killerbee82

The Marine said:


> I'd call the CO, you are so close!


Last contact was from CO asking for my meds but I had already completed a month ago


----------



## icriding

DesiTadka said:


> Question: To pay DIAC fees using credit card, can one pay using two different credit cards if one single card's limit can not cover the full fees?


*Hello DesiTadka,*

*
"can one pay using two different credit cards if one single card's limit can not cover the full fees?"*

*No, I am of the opinion that it will NOT be possible for you to do this.*

This is a common difficulty encountered by Indian and other offshore applicants.

If you bank is unwilling to raise your credit limit temporarily, you have a number of other options.

You can try paying via Debit MasterCard./ VISA Debit Card.

You can apply for a Travel Credit Card and load the required amount in Australian dollars onto the card.

This way you can pay via VISA/MASTERCARD. You may also be able to avoid international transaction fees/taxes this way.

*A number of applicants from India have paid with an ICICI Bank Travel Card.*

ICICI Bank Travel Card is a pre-paid foreign currency card which you can load with foreign currency in India and use it to withdraw cash in the local currency from VISA / MASTERCARD / AMERICAN EXPRESS® ATMs and merchant establishments accepting VISA / MASTERCARD / AMERICAN EXPRESS® cards.

Commonwealth Bank of Australia has also opened its first Indian branch in Mumbai, and provides trade finance, remittance and foreign exchange to organisations that trade between Australia and India.

If you have friends/family in Australia, they can pay on your behalf.

*Otherwise more info here:*

How to Pay-http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/how-to-pay.htm

*Hope this helps...

All the best with your application.

Icriding *


----------



## Hyd786

Congrats to all who got the Grant today :cheer2::lock1:

Best of luck to those, who are waiting ray2:


----------



## DesiTadka

Thanks a ton...



icriding said:


> *Hello DesiTadka,*
> 
> *
> "can one pay using two different credit cards if one single card's limit can not cover the full fees?"*
> 
> *No, I am of the opinion that it will NOT be possible for you to do this.*
> 
> This is a common difficulty encountered by Indian and other offshore applicants.
> 
> If you bank is unwilling to raise your credit limit temporarily, you have a number of other options.
> 
> You can try paying via Debit MasterCard./ VISA Debit Card.
> 
> You can apply for a Travel Credit Card and load the required amount in Australian dollars onto the card.
> 
> This way you can pay via VISA/MASTERCARD. You may also be able to avoid international transaction fees/taxes this way.
> 
> *A number of applicants from India have paid with an ICICI Bank Travel Card.*
> 
> ICICI Bank Travel Card is a pre-paid foreign currency card which you can load with foreign currency in India and use it to withdraw cash in the local currency from VISA / MASTERCARD / AMERICAN EXPRESS® ATMs and merchant establishments accepting VISA / MASTERCARD / AMERICAN EXPRESS® cards.
> 
> Commonwealth Bank of Australia has also opened its first Indian branch in Mumbai, and provides trade finance, remittance and foreign exchange to organisations that trade between Australia and India.
> 
> If you have friends/family in Australia, they can pay on your behalf.
> 
> *Otherwise more info here:*
> 
> How to Pay-http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/how-to-pay.htm
> 
> *Hope this helps...
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding *


----------



## BGMate

Zac1 said:


> Hi guys
> Thanks for the reply
> I ahve a CO, who is lazy git
> I was surprised o see this email from a different team in adelaide, I had typed my form 80/1221 and I think that may have been an issue (so i think) anyhow, all the requested docs has been re sent
> I have also informed CO as well.
> Lets see.
> what was surprsing to me was the automated respnse I gathered from team 13 and those visa numbers that it was refering to as they do not exist and ihave not asked for a refund....
> anyhow....annoying annoying annoying....
> cheers guys
> I am having a rant


Everything will be fine. You will see!


----------



## kittydoll

Hey icriding...

were u an onshore applicant?


----------



## icriding

kittydoll said:


> Hey icriding...
> 
> were u an onshore applicant?


No Offshore. I have lived in Sydney for last 5.5 years though.


----------



## icriding

kittydoll said:


> ok..im gona start doing other things to distract myself...
> 
> starting today by making dal makhani..currently on google looking for a recipe


We should meet in Melbourne for a cooking session. Mom is now teaching me the Staples: Dal-chawal, Channa Masala, Chicken/mutton Curry.


----------



## BGMate

PDHUNT said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> Today I have check my application status and found a new link *Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant* for me and my wife.
> 
> This link open a new popup window and a link to the form 80. I have already uploaded form 80 for both of us yesterday and this link was not shown yesterday.
> 
> Does any expat experienced the same ?


There are people here and in other forums sharing the same problems. The system sometimes behave wired and there are bugs with the links. If you log tomorrow the link might be not seen anymore.
Just in case you may upload the documents again or send them directly to the email of you CO.


----------



## kittydoll

icriding said:


> No Offshore. I have lived in Sydney for last 5.5 years though.


ohh k...did u get ur indian pcc done from Australia?

do u have any idea how long it takes?

i realise u hav a lot of knowledge abt the whole migration process..since u answer lots n lots of questions on the forum...

from ur experience, do u know if applicants receive indian pcc in 6 weeks as vfs claims? does it take longer? has vfs lost passports of any applicants bfore ?  any info regarding this will help...thanx heaps ic


----------



## kittydoll

icriding said:


> We should meet in Melbourne for a cooking session. Mom is now teaching me the Staples: Dal-chawal, Channa Masala, Chicken/mutton Curry.


would luv to meet up...

wer in melbourne r u? im around richmond area


----------



## icriding

kittydoll said:


> ohh k...did u get ur indian pcc done from Australia?
> 
> do u have any idea how long it takes?
> 
> i realise u hav a lot of knowledge abt the whole migration process..since u answer lots n lots of questions on the forum...
> 
> from ur experience, do u know if applicants receive indian pcc in 6 weeks as vfs claims? does it take longer? has vfs lost passports of any applicants bfore ?  any info regarding this will help heaps...thanx ic


I applied for my Indian PCC through VFS-Sydney and received my passport and PCC Certificate within 4 weeks.


----------



## icriding

kittydoll said:


> would luv to meet up...
> 
> wer in melbourne r u? im around richmond area


Arriving on 5th September. I will be based in Coburg for a month. Need to make new friends. Don't have many friends In Melbourne. Is the weather still cold?


----------



## kittydoll

icriding said:


> I applied for my Indian PCC through VFS-Sydney and received my passport and PCC Certificate within 4 weeks.


k..hope i receive it next week,,like u did...ray2:

applied 15th july.......ack 22nd july


----------



## chargoesabroad

I can see a lot of you have been asked to complete form 80. This has not come up on my recommended list. My partner had form 1221 though. Not sure why these forms are relevant, but I'm even more confused as to why my partner had to complete form 1221 and I've not been "recommended" to complete either 1221 or 80.


----------



## kittydoll

icriding said:


> Arriving on 5th September. I will be based in Coburg for a month. Need to make new friends. Don't have many friends In Melbourne. Is the weather still cold?


it is cold alright..but not as bad as 2 or 3 weeks bfore..

coburg is close....can grab some drinks together...if u like...

:roll:waiting for grant.

have u found a job yet?


----------



## icriding

kittydoll said:


> it is cold alright..but not as bad as 2 or 3 weeks bfore..
> 
> coburg is close....can grab some drinks together...if u like...
> 
> :roll:waiting for grant.
> 
> have u found a job yet?


No, Still looking for a Job and I know the market is really bad at the moment. 

Looking fwd to having "VB" again. Lol  

Add me on Gmail. Have sent my email as PM. 

Cheers


----------



## kittydoll

icriding said:


> No, Still looking for a Job and I know the market is really bad at the moment.
> 
> Looking fwd to having "VB" again. Lol
> 
> Add me on Gmail. Have sent my email as PM.
> 
> Cheers



OMG i hate VB lol

will add u


----------



## JP Mosa

mindfreak said:


> Nope, form 80 has to be filled by both the applicants. I am unsure about 1221 since I didn't have to fill it.


I am sure of what I said earlier.....

Form 80 for primary applicant
Form 1221 for secondary application....... 
For secondary application ......as evidence of character PCC of all
All countries stayed more than 12 months is enough....

Actually, form 1221 should be recommended for secondary applicant in docs section of visa application..... If you claim you have a partner.....


----------



## icriding

kittydoll said:


> OMG i hate VB lol
> 
> will add u


Shhhhhh...You cant live in Victoria and say that...You could get deported!

I prefer James Boag or Coopers though...


----------



## Amandasher77

Hi guys, 

I have submitted my visa application and noticed I have missed questions " has the applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa" 

Should I attach sheet with this information ? I didn't think I missed but appears blank to I must have. 

Also I answered "no" to being employed in my skilled occupation immediately before my application. I was however employed in it 2 months ago. Should I have answered yes ? And will this effect my application

All help appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## akiimanu

Hi Everyone, 

One quick query please. We have uploaded all the documents online , including PCC, Medicals(by the hospital directly since it was emedical lsited clinic) etc. My question to you guys is apart from the documents listed in ecom portal for 189 subclass , are there any forms that I am supposed to upload to my application.

background of application in case needed : family of 3 , including a child.

Please suggest do we need to fill any sort of form.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JP Mosa

chargoesabroad said:


> I can see a lot of you have been asked to complete form 80. This has not come up on my recommended list. My partner had form 1221 though. Not sure why these forms are relevant, but I'm even more confused as to why my partner had to complete form 1221 and I've not been "recommended" to complete either 1221 or 80.


Generally Form 80 won't be shown in recommended section of
Visa application........ But in some cases,,,,,, CO asks for it as evidence of character and good conduct....... Then delays occur...... To avoid those delays in processing of one's application....... Ppl recommend to front load Form 80....... Form 1221. Will be shown only to secondary applicant .....hope this help....
Cheers


----------



## Vijay24

This week over in OZ. Hope the next week we lot of grants


----------



## chargoesabroad

JP Mosa said:


> Generally Form 80 won't be shown in recommended section of
> Visa application........ But in some cases,,,,,, CO asks for it as evidence of character and good conduct....... Then delays occur...... To avoid those delays in processing of one's application....... Ppl recommend to front load Form 80....... Form 1221. Will be shown only to secondary applicant .....hope this help....
> Cheers


Thanks - we have already uploaded our UK police clearance check certificates, so that would be our evidence of good character.


----------



## JP Mosa

Amandasher77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted my visa application and noticed I have missed questions " has the applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa"
> 
> Should I attach sheet with this information ? I didn't think I missed but appears blank to I must have.
> 
> If you have travelled to OZ earlier ......its. YES. or previously applied visa..... it's YES
> 
> 
> 
> Also I answered "no" to being employed in my skilled occupation immediately before my application. I was however employed in it 2 months ago. Should I have answered yes ? And will this effect my application
> 
> All help appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Recheck your visa application........ If you think ..... You wrongly answered for certain questions....... Write correct answers in Form 1023 .......submit it........that will do the rest of the job......
Cheers


----------



## Gurpreethm

Hi all on which link we need to upload form 80


----------



## JP Mosa

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi all on which link we need to upload form 80


On right side of your visa docs section, you find " attach documents" tab...... There you need to click...... Select evidence of character doc ..... Give brief description "Form 80"..... Upload
Cheers


----------



## amitso

DesiTadka said:


> Question: To pay DIAC fees using credit card, can one pay using two different credit cards if one single card's limit can not cover the full fees?


You *can't*, as it should be done in one transaction for all the applicants.


----------



## Amandasher77

JP Mosa said:


> Recheck your visa application........ If you think ..... You wrongly answered for certain questions....... Write correct answers in Form 1023 .......submit it........that will do the rest of the job......
> Cheers


Thanks for ur reply  is 2 months ago considered immediately prior to application. This is why I am u sure as to say yes or no for this question.


----------



## enida

Hi,

This is really bad news for those who have applied and for those who haven't yet. 

In my current circumstances what makes me fear most is the future of these flagged occupations and what we are going to expect in the next financial year(s); I have to score IELTS 8 (currently L:6 R:6.5 W:7.5 S:6.5) to be able to apply for EOI but I'm not sure whether I can reach this withing this year, so what changes should I expect for the next financial year?

I have skills assessed in 233914 (Engineering Technologist), is there any bad chance it is removed from the SOL next year?

I know that nobody can predict and it's DIAC that decides, but please share some opinions so that we can calm ourselves a little.

Thank you all and good luck,. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mjt

rockerwin said:


> My case officer informed me that my medicals has been referred to Medical Officer of Common Wealth for opinion, and currently they are processing cases of 22nd May. So it would take approx 3 months for finalizing the case.
> 
> Can someone please update me, is this normal the case being referred to Medical Officer of Common wealth or only referred when there is an issue ?


Hi, even i got the same email today from my CO. Cud you please tell me what is the status regarding health examination and health evidence on your eVisa portal?


----------



## kittydoll

icriding said:


> Shhhhhh...You cant live in Victoria and say that...You could get deported!
> 
> I prefer James Boag or Coopers though...


lolz

shhhh............eep:


----------



## sandhuaman

thanks mate...............


----------



## Sam2020

Do the same obligation applies to nsw as well?? I am an onshore applicant lives in Melbourne so do I need to move as soon as I get grant?? Can some one has an idea plz help


----------



## mithu93ku

So far 38 people updated Google Spread Sheet
Please update your status who have not done yet. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## amitgupte

Amandasher77 said:


> Thanks for ur reply  is 2 months ago considered immediately prior to application. This is why I am u sure as to say yes or no for this question.


JP, 
Any idea where can the form 1023 be uploaded? I mean whats the evidence type that one needs to select?


----------



## Andy10

chargoesabroad said:


> I can see a lot of you have been asked to complete form 80. This has not come up on my recommended list. My partner had form 1221 though. Not sure why these forms are relevant, but I'm even more confused as to why my partner had to complete form 1221 and I've not been "recommended" to complete either 1221 or 80.


Would suggest to upload form80 for both applicants... saves time...


----------



## JP Mosa

amitgupte said:


> JP,
> Any idea where can the form 1023 be uploaded? I mean whats the evidence type that one needs to select?


Support/Assurance of Support, Evidence of - Other (specify)	-----brief description Form 1023


----------



## chargoesabroad

Andy10 said:


> Would suggest to upload form80 for both applicants... saves time...


Even though we have attached our police clearance certificates from the UK already?


----------



## JP Mosa

chargoesabroad said:


> Even though we have attached our police clearance certificates from the UK already?


No need.....for secondary applicant..........


----------



## rahulmenda

New hope for next week


----------



## rahulmenda

Guys any update news for software grants . Observe on thing. Only 1 -2 grants are coming for Software professionals


----------



## rahulmenda

Just a small poem from my side for all Visa seekers. Topic is HOPE 

*By Emily Dickinson*

_“Hope” is the thing with feathers -
That perches in the soul -
And sings the tune without the words -
And never stops - at all -

And sweetest - in the Gale - is heard -
And sore must be the storm -
That could abash the little Bird
That kept so many warm -

I’ve heard it in the chillest land -
And on the strangest Sea -
Yet - never - in Extremity,
It asked a crumb - of me.
_


----------



## Andy10

rahulmenda said:


> New hope for next week


Hope, it is the quintessential human delusion, simultaneously the source of our greatest strength, and our greatest weakness.


----------



## Hyd786

rahulmenda said:


> Guys any update news for software grants . Observe on thing. Only 1 -2 grants are coming for Software professionals


It's the possibility of having a dream come true that makes life interesting.

Hope for the Best eace:


----------



## ashish0401

icriding said:


> *Does NOT apply to SkillSelect Subclass 189/190 invitees (awaiting CO)*


Sorry bro i interpreted it wrong.
My bad..

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Srikanth

mithu93ku said:


> So far 38 people updated Google Spread Sheet
> Please update your status who have not done yet. :grouphug::grouphug:


Just updated the spreadsheet with my details.


----------



## rockerwin

Mjt said:


> Hi, even i got the same email today from my CO. Cud you please tell me what is the status regarding health examination and health evidence on your eVisa portal?


I have already sent you a private message

Currently it is requested, and link show print referral letter.


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello *rahulmenda*,
You are awesome! Please continue your poetry. There is a poet in you. We need it in such unbearable situation!


----------



## Andy10

chargoesabroad said:


> Even though we have attached our police clearance certificates from the UK already?


Yes its required..


----------



## rahulmenda

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *rahulmenda*,
> You are awesome! Please continue your poetry. There is a poet in you. We need it in such unbearable situation!


Than you brother, Sure I will come up with situational poetry.eace:eace:


----------



## Andrew2000

Hi, I just wonder what's the progress of current CO assigned? i have got my invitation on 5 AUG, and elodged all necessary files on that day as well. Could you guys give me any clues regarding the updating status.


----------



## Andy10

This is what I got:

"Due to the strong demand for places in the General Skilled Migration (GSM) program the Department
of Immigration and Citizenship is unable to immediately allocate all GSM applications to a case officer
for consideration. When an application is allocated to a case officer depends on a number of factors,
including the Priority Group of the application and the visa subclass applied for."

----

"The priority processing direction gives priority to people who have particular skills or qualifications.
The direction responds to the changing needs of the Australian economy.
Departmental officers must adhere to these priority processing arrangements and have no discretion
to work outside of these arrangements."


----------



## tds2013

Andrew2000 said:


> Hi, I just wonder what's the progress of current CO assigned? i have got my invitation on 5 AUG, and elodged all necessary files on that day as well. Could you guys give me any clues regarding the updating status.


Hi Andrew

Congratulations on front loading all docs...there are quite a few of us (June applicant) still waiting for CO allocation...but since you have front loaded all docs, the process must take less time for you.

regards
TDS


----------



## terminator1

ranvir_singh1 said:


> Thanks Again for your quick response....
> 
> I have one more query..
> 
> How about medicals? Can i get my medicals done even before my CO has contacted me? I have heard that for medical, one has to go with some reference number, which is given by CO.
> Can i do my medicals even with TRN number? once the hospital send my results to Australian visa authority( or CO), on what basis he would attach that with my case? TRN number?


yes you can do that too. 
click organize medical link (that would be below the last field of upload link under that name)
fill in the all the details... it will then give you a referral number. you need to print that letter and take it to the clinic. kindly check for the clinic in your area. 

the clinic will electronically upload the docs. they would have access to the medical application that DAIC would have provided to them to upload the med results. 

Reference no is auto- generated once you organize your medical by clicking on the question mark button. your CO does not generate that.


----------



## tds2013

A question to senior expats...

How much time a PCC takes (given that my passport address and residence is the same and i have not lived anywhere else)? Do i have to submit my passport to the passport office for PCC? Also, is there a police inquiry/verification during the PCC?

regards
TDS


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*In response to the query I made to Global Health Office, I got the following reply today. My results have been submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July.*

Dear XXX
Your health exams is awaiting to be determined by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth. Please contact your case officer for any further information or progress on the status of your health exams

Regards,
Gerry Williams
Health Strategies and Coordination Section
Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
PH: 08 9415 9382
Email: [email protected] Fax: +61 2 6264 1380

My medical link is active, all tests shows completed, No CO yet, very anxiously waiting that it doesnt get referred..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Andy10 said:


> This is what I got:
> 
> "Due to the strong demand for places in the General Skilled Migration (GSM) program the Department
> of Immigration and Citizenship is unable to immediately allocate all GSM applications to a case officer
> for consideration. When an application is allocated to a case officer depends on a number of factors,
> including the Priority Group of the application and the visa subclass applied for."
> 
> ----
> 
> "The priority processing direction gives priority to people who have particular skills or qualifications.
> The direction responds to the changing needs of the Australian economy.
> Departmental officers must adhere to these priority processing arrangements and have no discretion
> to work outside of these arrangements."



yeah, i know buddy. the lady from DIAC told me the same when i called her yesterday, even my medicals are not yet approved. what about yours? medical link is still active..i hope it doesnt get referred.eace:


----------



## Andrew2000

tds2013 said:


> Hi Andrew
> 
> Congratulations on front loading all docs...there are quite a few of us (June applicant) still waiting for CO allocation...but since you have front loaded all docs, the process must take less time for you.
> 
> regards
> TDS


Thank you for answering. I have heard the process time would be 8 weeks, Hope I could be granted ASAP. 
Do you know what's the latest case that have assigned CO? 15 July?


----------



## sgn1982

Hi All,

the person who willing to sign my statutory declaration for the period 2006 to 2008 is not working with the same company!! Will it be valid??

what are the evidence needed for the person who is signing statutory declaration??
please advise me,,

thanks


----------



## BGMate

Hey guys,

I've just checked the google docs - it seems that almost 100% of people (from the file) under visa 190 has already received their Grants. The average time for CO allocation (visa 190) is between 3 and 5 weeks - which means that CO might start working earlier on our cases too.

I hope to see soon people under 189 to be granted their visas 
It's time for us now ....

There are people in their 6th week so I wish you next week to start receiving the visas!
Please don't forget to update the file ... to give us hope!


----------



## tds2013

Andrew2000 said:


> Thank you for answering. I have heard the process time would be 8 weeks, Hope I could be granted ASAP.
> Do you know what's the latest case that have assigned CO? 15 July?


I think the applicant from June and before are allotted grants....I don't know if any July applicant has been granted so far.....But, welcome to the waiting game and word from the wise (read crazy from waiting) - be patient (i hope you get CO within 8 weeks and soon after the grant)

And, the CO allocation time is 8 weeks. The entire process of grant may take upto 12 months..

regards
TDS


----------



## Andy10

Rocky Balboa said:


> yeah, i know buddy. the lady from DIAC told me the same when i called her yesterday, even my medicals are not yet approved. what about yours? medical link is still active..i hope it doesnt get referred.eace:


I m not sure if my medicals are cleared.. yeah.. hope it doesn't get referred...


----------



## BGMate

tds2013 said:


> I think the applicant from June and before are allotted grants....I don't know if any July applicant has been granted so far.....But, welcome to the waiting game and word from the wise (read crazy from waiting) - be patient (i hope you get CO within 8 weeks and soon after the grant)
> 
> And, the CO allocation time is 8 weeks. The entire process of grant may take upto 12 months..
> 
> regards
> TDS


Hey guys,

I've just checked the google docs (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JNUF0ZUE#gid=0) - it seems that almost 100% of people from the file under visa 190, July 2013, has already received their Grants. The average time for CO allocation (visa 190, July 2013) is between 3 and 5 weeks - which means that CO might start working earlier on our cases too.

I hope to see soon people under 189 (July 2013) to be granted their visas 
It's time for us now ....

There are people in their 6th week so I wish you next week to start receiving the visas!
Please don't forget to update the file ... to give us hope!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BGMate

Andrew2000 said:


> Hi, I just wonder what's the progress of current CO assigned? i have got my invitation on 5 AUG, and elodged all necessary files on that day as well. Could you guys give me any clues regarding the updating status.



Hi Andrew,

Check this file:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JNUF0ZUE#gid=0


----------



## vinnie88

so its safe to say that the processing time for 190 and 189 are almost identical because most people get grants within a few weeks of CO allocation regardless of their subclass. BTW, 

Anyone knows why there are significant processing delays in place for 2012 175/176 applicants? Got a few friends talking about it today, they all got CO's in mid 2012 and havent received grants yet


----------



## Andrew2000

BGMate said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> Check this file:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JNUF0ZUE#gid=0


Hi mate,

I could not checked this doc. How do you guys checked?


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> *In response to the query I made to Global Health Office, I got the following reply today. My results have been submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July.*
> 
> Dear XXX
> Your health exams is awaiting to be determined by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth. Please contact your case officer for any further information or progress on the status of your health exams
> 
> Regards,
> Gerry Williams
> Health Strategies and Coordination Section
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
> PH: 08 9415 9382
> Email: [email protected] Fax: +61 2 6264 1380
> 
> My medical link is active, all tests shows completed, No CO yet, very anxiously waiting that it doesnt get referred..


I am not sure but it usually means your medicals got referred to MOC.eace: Cool man ! Again saying I am not sure.


----------



## tanvir360

Rocky Balboa said:


> yeah, i know buddy. the lady from DIAC told me the same when i called her yesterday, even my medicals are not yet approved. what about yours? medical link is still active..i hope it doesnt get referred.eace:


Dear Rocky Balboa,

How do u get that medical link is still active.....
I did my med on July 20, 2013-Uploaded July 21, 2013 and still have the link_ "Organise your health examinations"_
Can i consider it as "medical link is still active" ...??? and hope it doesnt get referred...???

Can you plz give the email address specifically in where u did a query about ur medical progress....???


----------



## rahulmenda

Ok all I am logging off for this week end eace:. Hope on Monday morning all will blessed with Pure Gold Mail .

Till Than Happy Weekend :lalalala:


----------



## subscriptions.im007

kittydoll said:


> hi vinnie,
> 
> ur visa entry date will be 1 yr from whichever one (pcc or meds) will expire first, in ur case, meds.
> 
> unfortunately i dont think u can extend the date, coz essentially ur meds will expire after 12 dec, and it is a requirement to complete ur first entry while meds n pcc are still valid....(meds n pcc are valid for 1 yr from issue date)


Does the expiry of PCC of a country which I visited few years back matter? I left UK in 2008, if I get the PCC for that done now & I get the PCC of my current country (India) done later, will the expiry of UK PCC (i.e. 1 year) matter?

I am assuming the PCC of the current country will matter. What does the experts say?

If the PCC or Medicals expire, can we get them done again & travel on the basis of that? Does the visa contain a date which says the last date of entry in Aus?


----------



## subscriptions.im007

ranjith47 said:


> Must enter before May 21, 2014... So that's when I submitted my first PCC.


Contrats mate.

You can answer my query regarding laat date. So the visa grant does contain a last enter date? You said submitted PCC, is it the date on PCC or the date you uplaoded your PCC?

Thanks


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hi guys.....i require one urgent help...i think we made some mistake...

We have lodged visa application yesterday and paid with credit card online...

today we see documents recommended for upload....


there is a recommended document which sayss...Australian qualification evidence....

what should we upload in this???? we have no qualification from australia.....so how is this requirement displayed....guys please help us...we r really tensed....


----------



## terminator1

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi guys.....i require one urgent help...i think we made some mistake...
> 
> We have lodged visa application yesterday and paid with credit card online...
> 
> today we see documents recommended for upload....
> 
> 
> there is a recommended document which sayss...Australian qualification evidence....
> 
> what should we upload in this???? we have no qualification from australia.....so how is this requirement displayed....guys please help us...we r really tensed....


don't worry.. its not applicable and it is for everyone, whether he/she is onshore applicant or offshore applicant. 
don't upload anything against it.


----------



## terminator1

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Does the expiry of PCC of a country which I visited few years back matter? I left UK in 2008, if I get the PCC for that done now & I get the PCC of my current country (India) done later, will the expiry of UK PCC (i.e. 1 year) matter?
> 
> I am assuming the PCC of the current country will matter. What does the experts say?
> 
> If the PCC or Medicals expire, can we get them done again & travel on the basis of that? Does the visa contain a date which says the last date of entry in Aus?


you have asked questions in a confusing way. 

you need pcc for the country you visited and where you stayed more than 12 months. you would also need pcc of the country you are residing in.. i.e. india
expired pccs are not applicable. get fresh ones. (pccs should not be more than 12 months old.)
i hope it helps.


----------



## Maria_Sal

wowww thanksss....u saved my lifee....now i see a lot of other recommendations as well which is not valid for us...

...one more quick help plzzz...what about certification??? if i scan original documents...do i still need to certify???? if yes,,,,,how can i get a migration agent to certify....as here in UAE it is tough to get notary public certification...pllzzz help


----------



## terminator1

Maria_Sal said:


> wowww thanksss....u saved my lifee....now i see a lot of other recommendations as well which is not valid for us...
> 
> ...one more quick help plzzz...what about certification??? if i scan original documents...do i still need to certify???? if yes,,,,,how can i get a migration agent to certify....as here in UAE it is tough to get notary public certification...pllzzz help


 if the docs uploaded are colored and originals, you dont need to certify unless and until CO asks for it.


----------



## rockerwin

tanvir360 said:


> Dear Rocky Balboa,
> 
> How do u get that medical link is still active.....
> I did my med on July 20, 2013-Uploaded July 21, 2013 and still have the link_ "Organise your health examinations"_
> Can i consider it as "medical link is still active" ...??? and hope it doesnt get referred...???
> 
> Can you plz give the email address specifically in where u did a query about ur medical progress....???


It seems that your medicals are being referred, same is my case, and my CO has informed me that my medicals are referred.


----------



## oz_dreams

Hi All,
Finally some movement in my case as CO has asked fo VAC2 payment.
I have made the VAC2 payment on 13th August (Tuesday) and waiting.
I assume this is the last step before we receive our Grant.


----------



## surinsin

oz_dreams said:


> Hi All,
> Finally some movement in my case as CO has asked fo VAC2 payment.
> I have made the VAC2 payment on 13th August (Tuesday) and waiting.
> I assume this is the last step before we receive our Grant.


Hi,

Can you please let me know what is VAC2 payment as I have paid onetime at the time of lodge. Is it something different to AUD3060 we paid.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## happybuddha

tds2013 said:


> A question to senior expats...
> TDS


Oh boy, I would have loved to reply. Such a shame I am not a senior


----------



## surinsin

Hi All,

In my case I have no idea what they are doing as whenever I call DIAC I get same answer from last 1 month that I will get an email once my new CO is assigned. My CO was ML. 

I sent multiple emails as well without any response. They didn't even ask me form 80 or any employment papers so that I can assume that it is under security check and our medicals are already clear (informed by DIAC). Don't know what to do. Any Suggestion or help will be highly appreciated to get my case in their attention. 

It seems I am the only one left who applied in April'13.

All the best to you.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## surinsin

tds2013 said:


> A question to senior expats...
> 
> How much time a PCC takes (given that my passport address and residence is the same and i have not lived anywhere else)? Do i have to submit my passport to the passport office for PCC? Also, is there a police inquiry/verification during the PCC?
> 
> regards
> TDS


It will be done same day and you dont need to submit your PP for that as well. Also police verification will not happen.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## ram2013

Andy10 said:


> I m not sure if my medicals are cleared.. yeah.. hope it doesn't get referred...


Hi ,

Only way to know whether medicals is cleared is to call DIAC to confirm or wait for CO to assign n to check with him.

There is no other ways we will be able to know medicals is received or referred.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ram2013

tanvir360 said:


> Dear Rocky Balboa,
> 
> How do u get that medical link is still active.....
> I did my med on July 20, 2013-Uploaded July 21, 2013 and still have the link "Organise your health examinations"
> Can i consider it as "medical link is still active" ...??? and hope it doesnt get referred...???
> 
> Can you plz give the email address specifically in where u did a query about ur medical progress....???


Hi, 

Only way to know whether medicals is cleared is to call DIAC to confirm or wait for CO to assign n to check with him.

There is no other ways we will be able to know medicals is received or referred.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## shyam

Hi Guys,
Why do usually the medicals get referred? What could be the scenarios for getting the medicals referred?

What are positives and the worst case?


----------



## whizzard

Rocky Balboa said:


> In response to the query I made to Global Health Office, I got the following reply today. My results have been submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July.
> 
> Dear XXX
> Your health exams is awaiting to be determined by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth. Please contact your case officer for any further information or progress on the status of your health exams
> 
> Regards,
> Gerry Williams
> Health Strategies and Coordination Section
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
> PH: 08 9415 9382
> Email: [email protected] Fax: +61 2 6264 1380
> 
> My medical link is active, all tests shows completed, No CO yet, very anxiously waiting that it doesnt get referred..


Hi Rocky Balboa

It seems we both are in the same situation mate... my organize meds link also appear although they've been completed from medicals clinic's end.

I really wish both of us and infact all of us get cleared soon.... don't know if we are actually referred. 

By the way how fast could one expect to be cleared in case one gets referred? Worried!


----------



## Andy10

ram2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Only way to know whether medicals is cleared is to call DIAC to confirm or wait for CO to assign n to check with him.
> 
> There is no other ways we will be able to know medicals is received or referred.
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


hi... why don't u create a signature and keep it saved in that rather than typing it all the time...


----------



## icriding

whizzard said:


> Hi Rocky Balboa
> 
> It seems we both are in the same situation mate... my organize meds link also appear although they've been completed from medicals clinic's end.
> 
> I really wish both of us and infact all of us get cleared soon.... don't know if we are actually referred.
> 
> By the way how fast could one expect to be cleared in case one gets referred? Worried!


*Hello whizzard/shyam,*

A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred.

Even mildly abnormal test results can lead to your Medical Reports being refereed to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further scrutiny.

It appears that some Health Examinations are routinely referred for purposes of quality assurance.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks or longer.

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application.

Cheers

Icriding *


----------



## mindfreak

whizzard said:


> Hi Rocky Balboa
> 
> It seems we both are in the same situation mate... my organize meds link also appear although they've been completed from medicals clinic's end.
> 
> I really wish both of us and infact all of us get cleared soon.... don't know if we are actually referred.
> 
> By the way how fast could one expect to be cleared in case one gets referred? Worried!


the current backlog is about 3 months, so if the meds are referred - that's a lot of waiting!


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> *In response to the query I made to Global Health Office, I got the following reply today. My results have been submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July.*
> 
> Dear XXX
> Your health exams is awaiting to be determined by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth. Please contact your case officer for any further information or progress on the status of your health exams
> 
> Regards,
> Gerry Williams
> Health Strategies and Coordination Section
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
> PH: 08 9415 9382
> Email: [email protected] Fax: +61 2 6264 1380
> 
> My medical link is active, all tests shows completed, No CO yet, very anxiously waiting that it doesnt get referred..


That certainly makes sense as to why the "organise your med..." link is still showing up on your eVisa portal. I am sure that if that link shows up on eVisa portal - it doesn't necessarily mean that one's meds have been referred (as in Rocky's case - the meds have still not been determined by a MOC)

The link on my visa portal is active too, but I wont be worried unless i hear from my CO about the status of me meds. I would rather prefer a direct grant at this point lol


----------



## icriding

sgn1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> the person who willing to sign my statutory declaration for the period 2006 to 2008 is not working with the same company!! Will it be valid??
> 
> what are the evidence needed for the person who is signing statutory declaration??
> please advise me,,
> 
> thanks


*Hello sgn1982,*

You can find out more about who can make a Statutory Declaration here

Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department
*
Cheers

Neil*


----------



## icriding

mithu93ku said:


> I am not sure but it usually means your medicals got referred to MOC.eace: Cool man ! Again saying I am not sure.


*
Hello Rocky/mithu93ku,*

To the best of my knowledge, a majority of Health Examinations are *"auto-cleared"* by the Health Operation Center.

"_Importantly, 75 per cent of eHealth cases are then able to be auto-cleared with no manual intervention. Furthermore, the remaining 25 per cent are processed within 48 hours by the department's Global Health processing centre – with the majority processed and finalised in minutes._"

*Link:* Online Health (eHealth)

Unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred. Even mildly abnormal test results can lead to your Medical Reports being refereed. It appears that some Health Examinations are routinely referred for purposes of quality assurance.

It is possible that Health Examinations which have *not been auto-cleared* or *not finalized *within a few days are referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further scrutiny. 

*Icriding*


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> *
> Hello Rocky/mithu93ku,*
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, a majority of Health Examinations are *"auto-cleared"* by the Health Operation Center.
> 
> "_Importantly, 75 per cent of eHealth cases are then able to be auto-cleared with no manual intervention. Furthermore, the remaining 25 per cent are processed within 48 hours by the department's Global Health processing centre – with the majority processed and finalised in minutes._"
> 
> *Link:* Online Health (eHealth)
> 
> Unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred. Even mildly abnormal test results can lead to your Medical Reports being refereed. It appears that some Health Examinations are routinely referred for purposes of quality assurance.
> 
> It is possible that Health Examinations which have *not been auto-cleared* or *not finalized *within a few days are referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further scrutiny.
> 
> *Icriding*


do u reckon a referral could perhaps lead to a denial in visa grant (based on the findings of the medicals, etc)?


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> do u reckon a referral could perhaps lead to a denial in visa grant (based on the findings of the medicals, etc)?


*Hello mindfreak,*

*To meet the health requirement you must be free from a disease or condition that is:*

considered to be a threat to public health or a danger to the Australian community
likely to result in significant health care and community service costs to the Australian community
likely to require health care and community services that would prejudice the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to those services in short supply.
‘Prejudice to access’ refers to circumstances where the visa applicant’s condition is likely to limit access of Australian citizens or permanent residents to health care and community services that are in short supply.

In some circumstances to meet the health requirement you may be asked to sign a Health Undertaking by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). For example, if you are assessed as having a condition or disease that requires a follow up medical examination after arriving in Australia you will need to sign a Health Undertaking before being considered to have met the health requirement.

*More info here: *The Health Requirement

Hope this helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> That certainly makes sense as to why the "organise your med..." link is still showing up on your eVisa portal. I am sure that if that link shows up on eVisa portal - it doesn't necessarily mean that one's meds have been referred (as in Rocky's case - the meds have still not been determined by a MOC)
> 
> The link on my visa portal is active too, but I wont be worried unless i hear from my CO about the status of me meds. I would rather prefer a direct grant at this point lol


Active link "organise your med..." does not mean that one's medicals got referred. Below statement make confused me to think that Rocky Balboa' Medicals got referred.


> Your health exams is awaiting to be determined by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth. Please contact your case officer for any further information or progress on the status of your health exams!


----------



## divyap

mindfreak said:


> do u reckon a referral could perhaps lead to a denial in visa grant (based on the findings of the medicals, etc)?


A referral wont lead to denial. 

They wil assess your condition(upon which u had been referred) and then estimate the cost to take care of the condition and see if you would in anyways be a burden to the Australian medical system in any way.. 

So ideally, you should worry if you have a very complex condition like HIV or similar... 

So dont worry too much. Just take this prolonged duration as the duration to spend time with your loved ones, dear ones, friends and others whom you could miss if you go to AUS ..


----------



## icriding

Most visa applicants, and in some circumstances their dependents (whether they are moving to Australia or not), are required to meet the Australian immigration health requirement. However the Government is currently considering whether to increase the current $21,000 health expenses threshold as well as other ‘wider reforms to the health requirement’ in the coming months.

According to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC), the purpose of the health requirement is to:

Protect the Australian community from public health and safety risks, in particular active tuberculosis
Contain public expenditure on health and community services, including social security benefits, allowances and pensions
Safeguard the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to health care and community services in short supply.

To meet the health requirement individuals must be free from a disease or condition that is:

Considered to be a threat to public health or a danger to the Australian community
Likely to result in significant health care and community service costs to the Australian community
Likely to require health care and community services that would prejudice the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to those services in short supply.

‘Prejudice to access’ refers to circumstances where the visa applicant’s condition is likely to limit access of Australian citizens or permanent residents to health care and community services that are in short supply which are currently:

Organ transplants
Blood/plasma products
Fresh blood or blood components for people with rare blood groups
Radiotherapy for the treatment of malignancy

Of the 599 foreigners denied a visa on health grounds in 2010-11, after having a health examination, 392 failed on cost or prejudice of access grounds. The most common diseases to result in a failure to meet the health requirement for a permanent visa include:

HIV infection
Intellectual impairment
Cancer
Renal disease or failure.

If a Medical Office of the Commonwealth (MOC) assesses an individual as unable to meet the health requirement on the grounds of significant cost, they will be refused. MOCs are controversially required to ignore any evidence an applicant has insurance, a scholarship or other funds to pay their own way. However health waivers may be exercised in some cases, which may include a sponsoring employer signing a ‘nominator undertaking’ agreeing to meet all the costs relating to a particular medical condition. The minister, Chris Bowen, also has the power to intervene.

The $21,000 medical expenses threshold has remain unchanged for a decade. Recently stakeholders have increased their campaign for reform, prompting the department to commission an external review. The confidential report is yet to be released to the public, however a DIAC spokesperson this week confirmed that the consultant in question had recommended a new formula that would increase the threshold.

*Link: * Government reviewing immigration restrictions on health grounds - Moving2Plan


----------



## divyap

icriding said:


> Most visa applicants, and in some circumstances their dependents (whether they are moving to Australia or not), are required to meet the Australian immigration health requirement. However the Government is currently considering whether to increase the current $21,000 health expenses threshold as well as other ‘wider reforms to the health requirement’ in the coming months.
> 
> According to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC), the purpose of the health requirement is to:
> 
> Protect the Australian community from public health and safety risks, in particular active tuberculosis
> Contain public expenditure on health and community services, including social security benefits, allowances and pensions
> Safeguard the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to health care and community services in short supply.
> 
> To meet the health requirement individuals must be free from a disease or condition that is:
> 
> Considered to be a threat to public health or a danger to the Australian community
> Likely to result in significant health care and community service costs to the Australian community
> Likely to require health care and community services that would prejudice the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to those services in short supply.
> 
> ‘Prejudice to access’ refers to circumstances where the visa applicant’s condition is likely to limit access of Australian citizens or permanent residents to health care and community services that are in short supply which are currently:
> 
> Organ transplants
> Blood/plasma products
> Fresh blood or blood components for people with rare blood groups
> Radiotherapy for the treatment of malignancy
> 
> Of the 599 foreigners denied a visa on health grounds in 2010-11, after having a health examination, 392 failed on cost or prejudice of access grounds. The most common diseases to result in a failure to meet the health requirement for a permanent visa include:
> 
> HIV infection
> Intellectual impairment
> Cancer
> Renal disease or failure.
> 
> If a Medical Office of the Commonwealth (MOC) assesses an individual as unable to meet the health requirement on the grounds of significant cost, they will be refused. MOCs are controversially required to ignore any evidence an applicant has insurance, a scholarship or other funds to pay their own way. However health waivers may be exercised in some cases, which may include a sponsoring employer signing a ‘nominator undertaking’ agreeing to meet all the costs relating to a particular medical condition. The minister, Chris Bowen, also has the power to intervene.
> 
> The $21,000 medical expenses threshold has remain unchanged for a decade. Recently stakeholders have increased their campaign for reform, prompting the department to commission an external review. The confidential report is yet to be released to the public, however a DIAC spokesperson this week confirmed that the consultant in question had recommended a new formula that would increase the threshold.
> 
> Link: Government reviewing immigration restrictions on health grounds - Moving2Plan


Hi... This 21000$ threshold is for what duration? 

I suppose 5 years.. Isn't it? 

Plz share


----------



## icriding

divyap said:


> Hi... This 21000$ threshold is for what duration?
> 
> I suppose 5 years.. Isn't it?
> 
> Plz share


*Yes.*


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> Most visa applicants, and in some circumstances their dependents (whether they are moving to Australia or not), are required to meet the Australian immigration health requirement. However the Government is currently considering whether to increase the current $21,000 health expenses threshold as well as other ‘wider reforms to the health requirement’ in the coming months.
> 
> According to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC), the purpose of the health requirement is to:
> 
> Protect the Australian community from public health and safety risks, in particular active tuberculosis
> Contain public expenditure on health and community services, including social security benefits, allowances and pensions
> Safeguard the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to health care and community services in short supply.
> 
> To meet the health requirement individuals must be free from a disease or condition that is:
> 
> Considered to be a threat to public health or a danger to the Australian community
> Likely to result in significant health care and community service costs to the Australian community
> Likely to require health care and community services that would prejudice the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to those services in short supply.
> 
> ‘Prejudice to access’ refers to circumstances where the visa applicant’s condition is likely to limit access of Australian citizens or permanent residents to health care and community services that are in short supply which are currently:
> 
> Organ transplants
> Blood/plasma products
> Fresh blood or blood components for people with rare blood groups
> Radiotherapy for the treatment of malignancy
> 
> Of the 599 foreigners denied a visa on health grounds in 2010-11, after having a health examination, 392 failed on cost or prejudice of access grounds. The most common diseases to result in a failure to meet the health requirement for a permanent visa include:
> 
> HIV infection
> Intellectual impairment
> Cancer
> Renal disease or failure.
> 
> If a Medical Office of the Commonwealth (MOC) assesses an individual as unable to meet the health requirement on the grounds of significant cost, they will be refused. MOCs are controversially required to ignore any evidence an applicant has insurance, a scholarship or other funds to pay their own way. However health waivers may be exercised in some cases, which may include a sponsoring employer signing a ‘nominator undertaking’ agreeing to meet all the costs relating to a particular medical condition. The minister, Chris Bowen, also has the power to intervene.
> 
> The $21,000 medical expenses threshold has remain unchanged for a decade. Recently stakeholders have increased their campaign for reform, prompting the department to commission an external review. The confidential report is yet to be released to the public, however a DIAC spokesperson this week confirmed that the consultant in question had recommended a new formula that would increase the threshold.
> 
> *Link: * Government reviewing immigration restrictions on health grounds - Moving2Plan


Thanks for that mate, great piece of information!


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> Thanks for that mate, great piece of information!


The Australian government is set to relax immigration laws which will lead to the admission of more immigrants with disabilities and a pre-existing medical conditions. Australian immigration has what is called a significant cost threshold to decide whether or not an immigrant with disabilities or an illness will be too much of a burden on the Australian health system. 

If the projected cost of treating a prospective immigrant will be greater than the significant cost threshold currently AUD$21,000 over five years the immigrant will not be granted the visa. 

From 1 July 2012 the significant costs threshold will be increased to AUD$35,000, therefore making it easier for immigrants to gain entry to Australia.

*Link: *Australian visa health restrictions to be relaxed


----------



## mindfreak

mithu93ku said:


> Active link "organise your med..." does not mean that one's medicals got referred. Below statement make confused me to think that Rocky Balboa' Medicals got referred.


That's confused me a little bit too now. Icriding, whats your take on this? About the "organize you meds..." link. And the email that rocky received, does that mean the results might have been referred?


----------



## JP Mosa

:whoo:


icriding said:


> The Australian government is set to relax immigration laws which will lead to the admission of more immigrants with disabilities and a pre-existing medical conditions. Australian immigration has what is called a significant cost threshold to decide whether or not an immigrant with disabilities or an illness will be too much of a burden on the Australian health system.
> 
> If the projected cost of treating a prospective immigrant will be greater than the significant cost threshold currently AUD$21,000 over five years the immigrant will not be granted the visa.
> 
> From 1 July 2012 the significant costs threshold will be increased to AUD$35,000, therefore making it easier for immigrants to gain entry to Australia.
> 
> *Link: *Australian visa health restrictions to be relaxed



So did DIAC increase threshold cost of treating a migrant from $ 21000 to $ 35000 since 1 st July 2012......!!!!!


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> That's confused me a little bit too now. Icriding, whats your take on this? About the "organize you meds..." link. And the email that rocky received, does that mean the results might have been referred?


*Hello mindfreak,*

Considerable amount of time seems to have elapsed since he underwent his health examinations. 

That, along with the *"Your health exams is awaiting to be determined by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth."* comment *appears to suggest* that his health examinations *may *have been referred.

*Icriding *


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> *Hello mindfreak,*
> 
> Considerable amount of time seems to have elapsed since he underwent his health examinations.
> 
> That, along with the *"Your health exams is awaiting to be determined by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth."* comment *appears to suggest* that his health examinations *may *have been referred.
> 
> *Icriding *


I guess the same applies for me too since the link is still showing up on my account. You know how these days that link disappears to show "No further tests required....", that never used to happen earlier, did it?

Moreover these links kept appearing and disappearing, it's just too strange - whether to really depend upon them or not.


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> I guess the same applies for me too since the link is still showing up on my account. You know how these days that link disappears to show "No further tests required....", that never used to happen earlier, did it?
> 
> Moreover these links kept appearing and disappearing, it's just too strange - whether to really depend upon them or not.


*Hello mindfreak,*

These links appear and disappear, possibly when the system undergoes routine maintenance.

I have had the medical link disappear for an entire weekend only to reappear on Monday morning!

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## icriding

JP Mosa said:


> :whoo:
> 
> 
> So did DIAC increase threshold cost of treating a migrant from $ 21000 to $ 35000 since 1 st July 2012......!!!!!


That appears to be another way of looking at it! Medicare covers only basic stuff though.


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> I guess the same applies for me too since the link is still showing up on my account. You know how these days that link disappears to show "No further tests required....", that never used to happen earlier, did it?
> 
> Moreover these links kept appearing and disappearing, it's just too strange - whether to really depend upon them or not.


Lot of people with active link got direct grant! So, don't worry just now. Your CO will confirm your medical status.
Cheers!


----------



## JP Mosa

icriding said:


> That appears to be another way of looking at it! Medicare covers only basic stuff though.


I know that ..... But my question is ....... Are you sure that DIAC increased treatment cost from $ 2100" to $ 35000 since 1 st July 2012?


----------



## killerbee82

icriding said:


> Most visa applicants, and in some circumstances their dependents (whether they are moving to Australia or not), are required to meet the Australian immigration health requirement. However the Government is currently considering whether to increase the current $21,000 health expenses threshold as well as other ‘wider reforms to the health requirement’ in the coming months.
> 
> According to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC), the purpose of the health requirement is to:
> 
> Protect the Australian community from public health and safety risks, in particular active tuberculosis
> Contain public expenditure on health and community services, including social security benefits, allowances and pensions
> Safeguard the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to health care and community services in short supply.
> 
> To meet the health requirement individuals must be free from a disease or condition that is:
> 
> Considered to be a threat to public health or a danger to the Australian community
> Likely to result in significant health care and community service costs to the Australian community
> Likely to require health care and community services that would prejudice the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to those services in short supply.
> 
> ‘Prejudice to access’ refers to circumstances where the visa applicant’s condition is likely to limit access of Australian citizens or permanent residents to health care and community services that are in short supply which are currently:
> 
> Organ transplants
> Blood/plasma products
> Fresh blood or blood components for people with rare blood groups
> Radiotherapy for the treatment of malignancy
> 
> Of the 599 foreigners denied a visa on health grounds in 2010-11, after having a health examination, 392 failed on cost or prejudice of access grounds. The most common diseases to result in a failure to meet the health requirement for a permanent visa include:
> 
> HIV infection
> Intellectual impairment
> Cancer
> Renal disease or failure.
> 
> If a Medical Office of the Commonwealth (MOC) assesses an individual as unable to meet the health requirement on the grounds of significant cost, they will be refused. MOCs are controversially required to ignore any evidence an applicant has insurance, a scholarship or other funds to pay their own way. However health waivers may be exercised in some cases, which may include a sponsoring employer signing a ‘nominator undertaking’ agreeing to meet all the costs relating to a particular medical condition. The minister, Chris Bowen, also has the power to intervene.
> 
> The $21,000 medical expenses threshold has remain unchanged for a decade. Recently stakeholders have increased their campaign for reform, prompting the department to commission an external review. The confidential report is yet to be released to the public, however a DIAC spokesperson this week confirmed that the consultant in question had recommended a new formula that would increase the threshold.
> 
> Link: Government reviewing immigration restrictions on health grounds - Moving2Plan


I thought it was 35,000 now


----------



## mindfreak

mithu93ku said:


> Lot of people with active link got direct grant! So, don't worry just now. Your CO will confirm your medical status.
> Cheers!


yeah i guess will just have to wait for a final confirmation, no point letting my mind run wild as of now. Thanks for the consoling words mate


----------



## mindfreak

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In my case I have no idea what they are doing as whenever I call DIAC I get same answer from last 1 month that I will get an email once my new CO is assigned. My CO was ML.
> 
> I sent multiple emails as well without any response. They didn't even ask me form 80 or any employment papers so that I can assume that it is under security check and our medicals are already clear (informed by DIAC). Don't know what to do. Any Suggestion or help will be highly appreciated to get my case in their attention.
> 
> It seems I am the only one left who applied in April'13.
> 
> All the best to you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


is the "organize your medicals..." link still showing up on your eVisa portal? Thanks


----------



## dejumotalks

Razaqng said:


> Ok then!Pls keep in touch.
> 
> Amin,our grants shall come without further delay.Cheers


BTW, whats ur CO initials, mine is BR


----------



## Tans

Rocky Balboa said:


> *In response to the query I made to Global Health Office, I got the following reply today. My results have been submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July.*
> 
> Dear XXX
> Your health exams is awaiting to be determined by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth. Please contact your case officer for any further information or progress on the status of your health exams
> 
> Regards,
> Gerry Williams
> Health Strategies and Coordination Section
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
> PH: 08 9415 9382
> Email: [email protected] Fax: +61 2 6264 1380
> 
> My medical link is active, all tests shows completed, No CO yet, very anxiously waiting that it doesnt get referred..



Hi Rocky,

Doesn't this mean that your medicals are referred? What I understand from the doctor here in "Medibank" is that if the doctor or some one requests you to undergo more tests - atleast in melbourne - then your case will be referred to MOC for further results awaited... Now I'm confused what exactly means by referred?


----------



## joejohn

In my visa application "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" still shows as required, even though I uploaded form 80 twice. Is this normal? All other documents are in "Received" state.

I could also see link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is active.

Do I have to do something?


----------



## icriding

joejohn said:


> In my visa application "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" still shows as required, even though I uploaded form 80 twice. Is this normal? All other documents are in "Received" state.
> 
> I could also see link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is active.
> 
> Do I have to do something?


No, I encountered the same situation.

Your case officer will request for additional documents, if required.


----------



## joejohn

icriding said:


> No, I encountered the same situation.
> 
> Your case officer will request for additional documents, if required.


Thanks icriding. Does this change in the visa application mean that someone is working on my case? Or it is by the system? The link was not there few day ago.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

We will have to wait and see if my case is actually referred..wild guesses could turn out to be fallacious. Since *J4NE* got a grant with her medical link still active..Coz DIAC told me I might have a CO by next week..he is the right person who will inform me if it has been referred, cleared or unfinalized..the EMAIL doesnt clearly STATE whether it is referred, or Cleared it only says *awaiting to be determined* means unfinalized..


----------



## Tans

Rocky Balboa said:


> We will have to wait and see if my case is actually referred..wild guesses could turn out to be fallacious. Since *J4NE* got a grant with her medical link still active..Coz DIAC told me I might have a CO by next week..he is the right person who will inform me if it has been referred, cleared or unfinalized..the EMAIL doesnt clearly STATE whether it is referred, or Cleared it only says *awaiting to be determined* means unfinalized..


hey rocky,

my replies says from the same guy that

Dear XXXX
I have checked the case and the health results are recorded on our system, please contact your visa processing officer to enquire on the progress of your visa application. You can provide the case officer with the health request ID: XXXXXXXXX

Regards,
YYYYYYYY
Health Strategies and Coordination Section
Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)

*took out names and the request id number*

He has given me Health request ID which I used when I called up DIAC. Customer service representative asked me this ID and she said the system has recorded the results.

It seems your's is bit different reply...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Tans said:


> hey rocky,
> 
> my replies says from the same guy that
> 
> Dear XXXX
> I have checked the case and the health results are recorded on our system, please contact your visa processing officer to enquire on the progress of your visa application. You can provide the case officer with the health request ID: XXXXXXXXX
> 
> Regards,
> YYYYYYYY
> Health Strategies and Coordination Section
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC)
> 
> *took out names and the request id number*
> 
> He has given me Health request ID which I used when I called up DIAC. Customer service representative asked me this ID and she said the system has recorded the results.
> 
> It seems your's is bit different reply...



Yeah, they are referred. Now i can go to hibernation for 3 months. Yeah, in melbourne dont you need HAP ID to do your medicals, why would they give you one after taking the exams..In my eVisa portal, it shows that the results have been submitted to DIAC way back. Since then i didnt hear anything and i didnt bother to ask DIAC when i enquired them about allocation of my CO.


----------



## Tans

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yeah, they are referred. Now i can go to hibernation for 3 months. Yeah, in melbourne dont you need HAP ID to do your medicals, why would they give you one after taking the exams..In my eVisa portal, it shows that the results have been submitted to DIAC way back. Since then i didnt hear anything and i didnt bother to ask DIAC when i enquired them about allocation of my CO.



I didn't provide any HAP ID. Actually, there is no link itself for me. It says my medicals will be determined whether they are required or not after CO is assigned...blah blah blah... this may be because I did mention my 457 visa medicals case number... I directly went to exam, and dropped an email to health strategies. However, the sad part is doctor advised my spouse to undergo blood test again by giving some referral letter. We went to GP and the tests are absolutely normal. I don't understand how the tests showed something different when they did tests in Medibank! We faxed them the results. Whenever I call them back, they say, it takes some time. you have to wait because there is a long queue. One thing I won't understand is that, whether my spouse case is actually referred or not. In my spouse case, Doctor directly told there is an issue. If this issue is looked by doctor, then I don't think CO has any part to do from their end.

Also, in the form in medibank, I checked 3 status. A - all good, B - awaiting results, C- MOC. I think MOC won't be applicable if you undergo health examination at medibank, because doctors advise you then and there if there is any issue, as they advised to my spouse to undergo further tests. I think if someone does medicals at onsite, it saves time by not being referred to MOC. I did check with doctor by questioning - who is MOC? He said one of our doctors itself! This explains the reasoning why I'm making a statement that at onsite, you won't be referred.

Cheers,
Tans


----------



## Sankar

ram2013 said:


> Jus call DIAC & I have been allocated CO on 15th August 2013(yesterday) . Medicals already received by DIAC. So should get email from CO next week to start my PCC.
> 
> Visa 190 applied on 10th July 2013
> 
> PS: for PCC in some country need CO referral letter n waiting for the CO email.


Hey Ram...

Where do you live? 
I live in Singapore and waiting for CO request for PCC. I applied on 15 July.

Cheers....


----------



## Sankar

ramanj said:


> Hi,
> I applied on 12 Jul, yesterday CO emailed me for PCC. that is the only document pending.


Cool..., you will get the grant immediately after you upload your PCC.
I applied on 15th and PCC is the only pending document. May be I'll hear from CO some time next week.

Cheers....


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Tans said:


> I didn't provide any HAP ID. Actually, there is no link itself for me. It says my medicals will be determined whether they are required or not after CO is assigned...blah blah blah... this may be because I did mention my 457 visa medicals case number... I directly went to exam, and dropped an email to health strategies. However, the sad part is doctor advised my spouse to undergo blood test again by giving some referral letter. We went to GP and the tests are absolutely normal. I don't understand how the tests showed something different when they did tests in Medibank! We faxed them the results. Whenever I call them back, they say, it takes some time. you have to wait because there is a long queue. One thing I won't understand is that, whether my spouse case is actually referred or not. In my spouse case, Doctor directly told there is an issue. If this issue is looked by doctor, then I don't think CO has any part to do from their end.
> 
> Also, in the form in medibank, I checked 3 status. A - all good, B - awaiting results, C- MOC. I think MOC won't be applicable if you undergo health examination at medibank, because doctors advise you then and there if there is any issue, as they advised to my spouse to undergo further tests. I think if someone does medicals at onsite, it saves time by not being referred to MOC. I did check with doctor by questioning - who is MOC? He said one of our doctors itself! This explains the reasoning why I'm making a statement that at onsite, you won't be referred.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Oh thats a very good thing then to do medicals at Medibank..Actually my question was framed like this.

Dear Sir/Madam

I would like to enquire regarding the status of my medical exams which was submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July, 2013. Are they auto-cleared or referred? Do I have to wait for my CO's response regarding this or are you able to answer my question.

Anticipating your answer,

XXX

His answer was a bit different to yours..

Dear XXXX

Your health exams is awaiting to be determined by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth. Please contact your case officer for any further information or progress on the status of your health exams.

Regards,
XXX

He doesn't explicitly state it has been REFERRED. and he tells me to contact my CO. Could it be it has not been processed at the Health Operations Center due to huge backlog? However, it is highly unlikely, they would take 4 weeks as they process within 48 hours of getting the result..So i presume my case has been referred to MOC for further scrutiny. Even mildly abnormal tests are referred or sometimes for quality assurance. Now i have to play the waiting game.:laugh:


----------



## icriding

Rocky Balboa said:


> He doesn't explicitly state it has been REFERRED. and he tells me to contact my CO. Could it be it has not been processed at the Health Operations Center due to huge backlog? However, it is highly unlikely, they would take 4 weeks as they process within 48 hours of getting the result..So i presume my case has been referred to MOC for further scrutiny. Even mildly abnormal tests are referred or sometimes for quality assurance. Now i have to play the waiting game.:laugh:


No point in making wild guesses. anda:anda:anda:

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system.


----------



## Tans

Rocky Balboa said:


> Oh thats a very good thing then to do medicals at Medibank..Actually my question was framed like this.
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam
> 
> I would like to enquire regarding the status of my medical exams which was submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July, 2013. Are they auto-cleared or referred? Do I have to wait for my CO's response regarding this or are you able to answer my question.
> 
> Anticipating your answer,
> 
> XXX
> 
> His answer was a bit different to yours..
> 
> Dear XXXX
> 
> Your health exams is awaiting to be determined by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth. Please contact your case officer for any further information or progress on the status of your health exams.
> 
> Regards,
> XXX
> 
> He doesn't explicitly state it has been REFERRED. and he tells me to contact my CO. Could it be it has not been processed at the Health Operations Center due to huge backlog? However, it is highly unlikely, they would take 4 weeks as they process within 48 hours of getting the result..So i presume my case has been referred to MOC for further scrutiny. Even mildly abnormal tests are referred or sometimes for quality assurance. Now i have to play the waiting game.:laugh:



He would have given you reference ID the same way how he has given to me. Hope your medicals aren't referred. Wait for CO. Let's see what he/she says!


----------



## tds2013

happybuddha said:


> Oh boy, I would have loved to reply. Such a shame I am not a senior


Lol....please do reply


----------



## ojhaa

*Change On E Medical Page*

Dear All

There has been some movement on my Medicals finally ..

Two days ago under the organise your medical examinations link .... The Print Referral letter changed to print information sheet , for both me and my wife , the information PDF had our photographs and showed complete for the XRAY the other two were incomplete with the name of the hospital updated 

Today the link has gone and it says

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Though on the page where it lists the NEXT STEPS

Health, Evidence of stays Recommended and has a lik for Attach document	



Sorry I may be asking again but the medical thing has been a little confusing for me from the begining, any thoughts suggestion if this indicates anything hopefully positive


Thank you


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

Hi Guys, Regading my case, everything is ok CO is only waiting for my wife PCC. I am still waiting for PCC. Pray for me.


----------



## kittydoll

happybuddha said:


> Oh boy, I would have loved to reply. Such a shame I am not a senior


but happybuddha...u ARE indeed a senior expat


----------



## joejohn

Ojhaa, your medicals are cleared. The status of medical docs will not change unless CO makes any changes. This is my understanding based on my experience and reading from this forum.

Next step is to wait for the CO... I think we have to wait for 8 weeks...


----------



## surinsin

mindfreak said:


> is the "organize your medicals..." link still showing up on your eVisa portal? Thanks


No, that link is replaced by "no further medicals needed....". Thats what surprising me more. My medicals are clear and they didnt ask me for form 80 and still it is taking so much time.

Dont know what to do. 

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## ojhaa

joejohn said:


> Ojhaa, your medicals are cleared. The status of medical docs will not change unless CO makes any changes. This is my understanding based on my experience and reading from this forum.
> 
> Next step is to wait for the CO... I think we have to wait for 8 weeks...


Thanks Joe yes it moved exactly as you had mentioned in your responses earlier I had posted this query on the merged medical thread too 

Theres a different opinion coming from there so fingers crossed hope you are right and Meds are cleared

Thanks again for all the guidance


----------



## kittydoll

joejohn said:


> Ojhaa, your medicals are cleared. The status of medical docs will not change unless CO makes any changes. This is my understanding based on my experience and reading from this forum.
> 
> Next step is to wait for the CO... I think we have to wait for 8 weeks...


joe i think u'll get ur grant in 1 or 2 weeks if u've frontloaded


----------



## kittydoll

surinsin said:


> No, that link is replaced by "no further medicals needed....". Thats what surprising me more. My medicals are clear and they didnt ask me for form 80 and still it is taking so much time.
> 
> Dont know what to do.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.



i think tat means ur meds r cleared


----------



## The Marine

alhumrashid_chem said:


> Hi Guys, Regading my case, everything is ok CO is only waiting for my wife PCC. I am still waiting for PCC. Pray for me.


All the best! Please share your timeline


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> Oh thats a very good thing then to do medicals at Medibank..Actually my question was framed like this.
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam
> 
> I would like to enquire regarding the status of my medical exams which was submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July, 2013. Are they auto-cleared or referred? Do I have to wait for my CO's response regarding this or are you able to answer my question.
> 
> Anticipating your answer,
> 
> XXX
> 
> His answer was a bit different to yours..
> 
> Dear XXXX
> 
> Your health exams is awaiting to be determined by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth. Please contact your case officer for any further information or progress on the status of your health exams.
> 
> Regards,
> XXX
> 
> He doesn't explicitly state it has been REFERRED. and he tells me to contact my CO. Could it be it has not been processed at the Health Operations Center due to huge backlog? However, it is highly unlikely, they would take 4 weeks as they process within 48 hours of getting the result..So i presume my case has been referred to MOC for further scrutiny. Even mildly abnormal tests are referred or sometimes for quality assurance. Now i have to play the waiting game.:laugh:


I think the guy has just sent u a generic reply. Going by the email u sent him, u didn't mention your HAP ID or your TRN number. So how would he have looked into your case without that information?


----------



## rashid.amm

icriding said:


> *Hello afr_k,*
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-12 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents have received their visa grant without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


hi icriding,
i have seen u as great helping hand last days and also man of quick response. I am writing here for the first time. i submitted my application 14 july, 13. waiting for CO. All the best.


----------



## erbash

kittydoll said:


> i think tat means ur meds r cleared


Yes it means the you have satisfied what is required for the medicals. So sit back and relax


----------



## Gurpreethm

Hi all need some help
1. I had uploaded my pcc twice, hope this will not create any issue.
2. How to upload form 80, click on link which is getting displayed on right hand side but not able to find anything relevant in 2nd dropdown.
3. What is the naming format for form 80.
4. And in which link we need to.upload translated DOB details.
U R G E N T.....


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*Time to process 190 visa*

Friends, 

i will apply for 190 visa today jus want to know if anybody who has applied ,,,,,,,,,,in how much time did CO is allocated and and timelines in which visa will be granted 

plz revert if anybody has any idea


----------



## joejohn

ojhaa said:


> Thanks Joe yes it moved exactly as you had mentioned in your responses earlier I had posted this query on the merged medical thread too
> 
> Theres a different opinion coming from there so fingers crossed hope you are right and Meds are cleared
> 
> Thanks again for all the guidance


Based on the information, your medical should be cleared. I was worried about mine too and I was closely following up on that with the clinic.

I have not read anyone saying that there medicals are referred even after getting the "No health examinations are required ..." message.


----------



## ojhaa

surinsin said:


> No, that link is replaced by "no further medicals needed....". Thats what surprising me more. My medicals are clear and they didnt ask me for form 80 and still it is taking so much time.
> 
> Dont know what to do.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.



Hey Suri 

Does it say No further .... 

OR

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based..........


----------



## joejohn

kittydoll said:


> joe i think u'll get ur grant in 1 or 2 weeks if u've frontloaded


Thanks kitty, hope so ... and I wish you will get your Indian PCC before the CO is allocated and the grant soon after! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## The Marine

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Friends,
> 
> i will apply for 190 visa today jus want to know if anybody who has applied ,,,,,,,,,,in how much time did CO is allocated and and timelines in which visa will be granted
> 
> plz revert if anybody has any idea


There is no standard time for allocating a CO. However, most of the cases it takes 5 weeks to assign a CO. Good luck!


----------



## icriding

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Friends,
> 
> i will apply for 190 visa today jus want to know if anybody who has applied ,,,,,,,,,,in how much time did CO is allocated and and timelines in which visa will be granted
> 
> plz revert if anybody has any idea


*Hello ANKITAKHARBANDA,*

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.lane:

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## ojhaa

joejohn said:


> Thanks kitty, hope so ... and I wish you will get your Indian PCC before the CO is allocated and the grant soon after! :fingerscrossed:




Also hope the DAL MAKHANI came out well ,

Today I complete 4 weeks from my lodge ahh its just half way through the wait:fingerscrossed:

I am spending time logging in and out of the E visa page making sure the message " No Health Examination ....... " stays in its place 

Almost like a job to watch a signboard


----------



## surinsin

ojhaa said:


> Hey Suri
> 
> Does it say No further ....
> 
> OR
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based..........


Hi Ojha

Yes you are right. It's tha same line you mentioned. 

Thanks 
Suri


----------



## ojhaa

surinsin said:


> Hi Ojha
> 
> Yes you are right. It's tha same line you mentioned.
> 
> Thanks
> Suri


On many posts this indicated meds as finalised , did you check with your CO on the status of meds ?

Incase you give them a call ask them two question

1) Status of meds
2) What's holding it up

Will help to clarify doubts for many thanks


----------



## kittydoll

ojhaa said:


> Also hope the DAL MAKHANI came out well ,
> 
> Today I complete 4 weeks from my lodge ahh its just half way through the wait:fingerscrossed:
> 
> I am spending time logging in and out of the E visa page making sure the message " No Health Examination ....... " stays in its place
> 
> Almost like a job to watch a signboard


haha ur funny

dall makhni was good. but i made sooo much that im bored of it now


----------



## kittydoll

joejohn said:


> Thanks kitty, hope so ... and I wish you will get your Indian PCC before the CO is allocated and the grant soon after! :fingerscrossed:


awww thats sweet..

thanks...i hpoe so too


----------



## balajism

kittydoll said:


> awww thats sweet..
> 
> thanks...i hpoe so too


Haha best keep practising different dishes so you become a Masterchef! Then we can all get together at your place for a special feast, when we get our visas (hopefully ASAP!)

   :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Colombo

How Do you Do Guys...

Hope every one is doing well.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## kittydoll

balajism said:


> Haha best keep practising different dishes so you become a Masterchef! Then we can all get together at your place for a special feast, when we get our visas (hopefully ASAP!)
> 
> :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


:hungry::rofl:


----------



## kittydoll

Colombo said:


> How Do you Do Guys...
> 
> Hope every one is doing well.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


where were you?


----------



## manan_1986

icriding said:


> *Hello ANKITAKHARBANDA,*
> 
> For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.lane:
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Hey buddy just a quick question. Would the CO tell us without asking that whether our medical is cleared or it is referred? Or do we have to ask them?
Thanks in advance


----------



## icriding

manan_1986 said:


> Hey buddy just a quick question. Would the CO tell us without asking that whether our medical is cleared or it is referred? Or do we have to ask them?
> Thanks in advance


*Hello manan,*

Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations resides with the Global Health office in Sydney. 

The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC. 

Email: [email protected] 

While they generally reply with in a week with an answer to your query, *they are currently focused on finalizing outstanding medicals and may not reply at all.*

Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary. 

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## manan_1986

icriding said:


> *Hello manan,*
> 
> Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations resides with the Global Health office in Sydney.
> 
> The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC.
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> While they generally reply with in a week with an answer to your query, *they are currently focused on finalizing outstanding medicals and may not reply at all.*
> 
> Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*



So You mean if i dont email the CO regarding my Health query, they wont inform me with the updates?? I am guessing my result might have been uploaded by 14th august, do u think i should wait for CO to inform me about the updates or should i ask my agent to email the CO??

Thank You


----------



## ram2013

Sankar said:


> Hey Ram...
> 
> Where do you live?
> I live in Singapore and waiting for CO request for PCC. I applied on 15 July.
> 
> Cheers....


Hi sankar,
Am from sg too & waiting for CO referral letter to get PCC.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Gurpreethm

I had uploaded my PCC twice, hope it will not create any problem.


----------



## icriding

Gurpreethm said:


> I had uploaded my PCC twice, hope it will not create any problem.


*No Problem*


----------



## icriding

manan_1986 said:


> So You mean if i dont email the CO regarding my Health query, they wont inform me with the updates?? I am guessing my result might have been uploaded by 14th august, do u think i should wait for CO to inform me about the updates or should i ask my agent to email the CO??
> 
> Thank You


Your case officer will contact you with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information, *if required.*


----------



## mithu93ku

Till now only 42 people. Please update Google Spreadsheet and your signature as well. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## manan_1986

icriding said:


> Your case officer will contact you with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information, *if required.*


Thanks mate...


----------



## sahil772

Dear all, 
Please advice if therecis any need of taking the service of agent for filing e visa or is it easy that we can do by ourself. If agent is necessary then does it really matter if it mara approved or not. 

Thanks


----------



## sahil772

Dear all, 

Please advice if there is any need of taking the service of agent for filing e visa 190 class or is it easy that we can do by ourself. If agent is necessary then does it really matter if it mara approved or not. 

Thanks


----------



## icriding

sahil772 said:


> Dear all,
> Please advice if therecis any need of taking the service of agent for filing e visa or is it easy that we can do by ourself. If agent is necessary then does it really matter if it mara approved or not.
> 
> Thanks



*Hello sahil772,*

In my opinion, applying for an Australian Visa is a very straightforward process.

Official Information on the Department of Immigration & Citizenship (DIAC) website is very well presented and folks on this forum are very helpful in providing free advice.

However, the decision to hire a migration agent is a personal choice one must make if he/she is not confident.

Certain visa applications do run into complications, and I know of friends who were granted a visa despite running into difficulties because they were able to take timely and prudent decisions by consulting with a registered migration agent.

You can make grand assumptions about your experience, turn out to be wrong and then miss out on your visa or you can underestimate your experience and miss out simply because you have fewer points than competing applicants. 

However, in my opinion, a vast majority of visa applications do not require the services of a migration agent.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Maddy27

sahil772 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please advice if there is any need of taking the service of agent for filing e visa 190 class or is it easy that we can do by ourself. If agent is necessary then does it really matter if it mara approved or not.
> 
> Thanks


Hello Sahil,

Generally you do not need the service of an agent for filling 190 Visa, unless you think your case is difficult.

This forum is the best agent. You can ask all your questions here and apply the visa by urself. 

This is a decision you have to take on your own. But if you choose to go with an agent than it is better if he is MARA approved.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gurpreethm

icriding said:


> No Problem


Thanks bro for ur reply as always


----------



## sahil772

Thanx icriding and maddy for your support.

I actually need some advice regarding my SA SS application. I ve done total 4 jobs in last 4 yrs and 9 mnths but vetassess assessed only 2 jobs as highly relevant which is about 2.5 yrs exp. 

While filing SA SS i ve mentioned all 4 jobs in the application while in EOI initially I showed all 4 jobs as relavant to the nominated occupation and scored 65 points. But later when reviewed my case, I became conservative as my other 2 jobs were not highly relevant and I could not judge how close is this to the nominated occupation. So to be on safer side, I made these 2 jobs which were not assessed by vetassess as non relevant to the nominated occupation. Hence i forgo 5 points of my experience and now my claim as per EOI is 60 points. This way, I manage to get pass mark also and I dont need to worry about point test advisory. Moreover, I dont need to bother now whether they find other 2 jobs relevant or not as I ve mentioned it as non relevant. 

I am just concerned as I have made 2 jobs relevant and other 2 jobs as non relevant in EOI but in SA SS application I am claiming experience of all 4 jobs. SA SS requirement is 1 yr work exp only. 

Once again, thanx for all this guidance.


----------



## icriding

sahil772 said:


> Thanx icriding and maddy for your support.
> 
> I actually need some advice regarding my SA SS application. I ve done total 4 jobs in last 4 yrs and 9 mnths but vetassess assessed only 2 jobs as highly relevant which is about 2.5 yrs exp.
> 
> While filing SA SS i ve mentioned all 4 jobs in the application while in EOI initially I showed all 4 jobs as relavant to the nominated occupation and scored 65 points. But later when reviewed my case, I became conservative as my other 2 jobs were not highly relevant and I could not judge how close is this to the nominated occupation. So to be on safer side, I made these 2 jobs which were not assessed by vetassess as non relevant to the nominated occupation. Hence i forgo 5 points of my experience and now my claim as per EOI is 60 points. This way, I manage to get pass mark also and I dont need to worry about point test advisory. Moreover, I dont need to bother now whether they find other 2 jobs relevant or not as I ve mentioned it as non relevant.
> 
> I am just concerned as I have made 2 jobs relevant and other 2 jobs as non relevant in EOI but in SA SS application I am claiming experience of all 4 jobs. SA SS requirement is 1 yr work exp only.
> 
> Once again, thanx for all this guidance.


To apply for State Sponsorship, you need a positive skills assessment in your nominated occupation 

Accordingly, the SA SS team are likely to only consider the 2 jobs (about 2.5 yrs exp) which has been assessed by Vetassess as highly relevant. You have also mentioned that you only need one year of work experience for SA SS.

With 60 points and SA SS, you should receive an automatic invitation to apply for a 190 visa via Skill Select.

All the best. 

Icriding


----------



## surinsin

ojhaa said:


> On many posts this indicated meds as finalised , did you check with your CO on the status of meds ?
> 
> Incase you give them a call ask them two question
> 
> 1) Status of meds
> 2) What's holding it up
> 
> Will help to clarify doubts for many thanks


Hi Ojha,

Yes I called and one generous lady informed me that Medicals are clear.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## shishir

icriding said:


> To apply for State Sponsorship, you need a positive skills assessment in your nominated occupation
> 
> Accordingly, the SA SS team are likely to only consider the 2 jobs (about 2.5 yrs exp) which has been assessed by Vetassess as highly relevant. You have also mentioned that you only need one year of work experience for SA SS.
> 
> With 60 points and SA SS, you should receive an automatic invitation to apply for a 190 visa via Skill Select.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Icriding


 Hey icriding,
I am confused about one issue and was wondering if you could give me a suggestion.
My job history is:
1. January'2011-April'2011 in BD
2. April'2011-Till date in UAE
I want to collect job experience assessment from Engrs. Australia in next February and by March-April I will apply for SS to WA keeping both the jobs in my EOI. When I will get the approval, I'll wait until 21st April to make 3 years experience in my current job and then send the signed agreement to them. Before doing that I will remove my first job from EOI,since I'll have 3 years work experience in my current organisation. As my total point will not be changed because of doing so, my ques is that if I can do this. Since removal of my first job would mean that I didn't have 3 years experience during February'2014,but job experience assessment by Engrs. Australia would say that my 3 years completed in January. 
What's your opinion regarding my plan? If you have any suggestion, I will really appreciate that.


----------



## kittydoll

surinsin said:


> Hi Ojha,
> 
> Yes I called and one generous lady informed me that Medicals are clear.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


wowww awesome news...

fasten ur seat belts...ur GRANT is very close


----------



## kittydoll

ojhaa said:


> On many posts this indicated meds as finalised , did you check with your CO on the status of meds ?
> 
> Incase you give them a call ask them two question
> 
> 1) Status of meds
> 2) What's holding it up
> 
> Will help to clarify doubts for many thanks


what if u dnt have a CO? then who do you call?


----------



## Andy10

sahil772 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please advice if there is any need of taking the service of agent for filing e visa 190 class or is it easy that we can do by ourself. If agent is necessary then does it really matter if it mara approved or not.
> 
> Thanks


Hi!

If you were able to come till lodging a 190 Visa, then it should not be a problem. Just need to upload your documents and wait.. I took the help of an agent as I was not sure about how it works and was not aware that we have places like this forum with people to help us..


----------



## Gurpreethm

Applied on 16 July and waiting for CO allocation.


----------



## starwars123

*co??*

Hi i lodged visa in 6th august. When can i expect a co? Tia.


----------



## whizzard

starwars123 said:


> Hi i lodged visa in 6th august. When can i expect a co? Tia.


Ho starwars... kindly update the tracker where you will get the status of others too. Link- https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...qYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE&usp=docslist_api

Thanks


----------



## NVsha

hi rocky 

Private messaged you .Please check


----------



## earldro

Is it advisable to call your CO? If yes on what number?

Earl


----------



## whizzard

namyoho ringekyo The Lotus Sutra


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hi Guys,

please help...
my degree has been accessed as 'Engineering technologist' by EA. Although my work experience is more related to Electrical/Elevator field.

Will i get points for work experience by case officer????


----------



## whizzard

Hi

I know calling DIAC to know your case status is the best option but it needs lot of patience and money to get to talk to someone there. Is there an email ID too which we could use to ask our case status?

Thx


----------



## terminator1

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> please help...
> my degree has been accessed as 'Engineering technologist' by EA. Although my work experience is more related to Electrical/Elevator field.
> 
> Will i get points for work experience by case officer????


what does the other section of the letter say? (skills related to your occupation)


----------



## Maria_Sal

terminator1 said:


> what does the other section of the letter say? (skills related to your occupation)


i did not get my occupational skills evaluated as it was only optional...
please help me


----------



## Mashtor

I have applied for 190 visa 2 weeks ago and started my scanning of documents for uploading. Please help me by answering following questions:
1. In which format should I scan? 
2. PDF or JPEG image? 
3. What should be the file size?
4. Have you faced any problem in uploading the documents? How did you solve it?

Waiting for your reply.......


----------



## chargoesabroad

Mashtor said:


> I have applied for 190 visa 2 weeks ago and started my scanning of documents for uploading. Please help me by answering following questions:
> 1. In which format should I scan?
> 2. PDF or JPEG image?
> 3. What should be the file size?
> 4. Have you faced any problem in uploading the documents? How did you solve it?
> 
> Waiting for your reply.......


Info on here:
Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application


----------



## earldro

Mashtor said:


> I have applied for 190 visa 2 weeks ago and started my scanning of documents for uploading. Please help me by answering following questions:
> 1. In which format should I scan?
> 2. PDF or JPEG image?
> 3. What should be the file size?
> 4. Have you faced any problem in uploading the documents? How did you solve it?
> 
> Waiting for your reply.......


PDF is better, also make sure you scan at a lower resolution due to the 5MB size limit.

Earl


----------



## sahil772

icriding said:


> To apply for State Sponsorship, you need a positive skills assessment in your nominated occupation
> 
> Accordingly, the SA SS team are likely to only consider the 2 jobs (about 2.5 yrs exp) which has been assessed by Vetassess as highly relevant. You have also mentioned that you only need one year of work experience for SA SS.
> 
> With 60 points and SA SS, you should receive an automatic invitation to apply for a 190 visa via Skill Select.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Icriding


Thanx icriding.. All this was very useful and i feel relieved now.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

neetikavikas said:


> hi rocky
> 
> Private messaged you .Please check


replied


----------



## Rocky Balboa

starwars123 said:


> Hi i lodged visa in 6th august. When can i expect a co? Tia.


5-10 weeks, thats what we are being told..its been nearly 7 weeks for me still no CO.


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha

Visa granted, hooray!!! 

Visa Lodged: March 21
CO Assigned: April 11
CO team: Brisbane Team 33
Visa type: Subclass 190 (Network Analyst)
PCC and Medicals submitted: May 3
Additional justification on experience requested by CO: May 23
Additional documents submitted: May 23 and May 29
Follow up with CO on status: July 17th
Visa approved: August 7th

Good luck everyone!

Cheers!
Satya


----------



## mithu93ku

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> Visa granted, hooray!!!
> 
> Visa Lodged: March 21
> CO Assigned: April 11
> CO team: Brisbane Team 33
> Visa type: Subclass 190 (Network Analyst)
> PCC and Medicals submitted: May 3
> Additional justification on experience requested by CO: May 23
> Additional documents submitted: May 23 and May 29
> Follow up with CO on status: July 17th
> Visa approved: August 7th
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Cheers!
> Satya


Congrats mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Hoping loads of mate are waiting for my wishes for coming week from tomorrow.


----------



## Gurpreethm

What is difference between "Recived" and "Required", i had uploaded my PCC but it still showing "Required"


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha

Gurpreethm said:


> What is difference between "Recived" and "Required", i had uploaded my PCC but it still showing "Required"


You may ignore those. As long as your documents have been uploaded to the website, no need to worry. When the CO is assigned, they refresh your application and get back to you with any missing documents (if any).

Good luck!!!


----------



## sahil772

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> Visa granted, hooray!!!
> 
> Visa Lodged: March 21
> CO Assigned: April 11
> CO team: Brisbane Team 33
> Visa type: Subclass 190 (Network Analyst)
> PCC and Medicals submitted: May 3
> Additional justification on experience requested by CO: May 23
> Additional documents submitted: May 23 and May 29
> Follow up with CO on status: July 17th
> Visa approved: August 7th
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Cheers!
> Satya


Congrats Satya...

I can see that It was not that simple as u ve been requested for additional justification and then u had to provide additional documents. Would be really appreciating if you can share your experience on this. 

Finally, all the best for ur new life in Oz


----------



## Gurpreethm

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> You may ignore those. As long as your documents have been uploaded to the website, no need to worry. When the CO is assigned, they refresh your application and get back to you with any missing documents (if any).
> 
> Good luck!!!


In some of my docs its showing Recived and for which I had uploaded yesterday its showing Required ..


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha

sahil772 said:


> Congrats Satya...
> 
> I can see that It was not that simple as u ve been requested for additional justification and then u had to provide additional documents. Would be really appreciating if you can share your experience on this.
> 
> Finally, all the best for ur new life in Oz


Hi,

Thank you! Please elaborate what details you are expecting from me.

Thanks.


----------



## shyam

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you! Please elaborate what details you are expecting from me.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Satya.

What sort of documents/information have you provided to justify your expereince.
Can you please help prividing more information on the documents and information you submitted.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> Visa granted, hooray!!!
> 
> Visa Lodged: March 21
> CO Assigned: April 11
> CO team: Brisbane Team 33
> Visa type: Subclass 190 (Network Analyst)
> PCC and Medicals submitted: May 3
> Additional justification on experience requested by CO: May 23
> Additional documents submitted: May 23 and May 29
> Follow up with CO on status: July 17th
> Visa approved: August 7th
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Cheers!
> Satya


U got the grant on the 7th of August and are celebrating now. Isn't it too late?

ANyways, congrats..and hoping for more grants next week....:fingerscrossed: anxiously waiting to hear from my CO too..


----------



## genius.evil

*I want to inquire:

Invitations to 489 (FAMILY SPONSORED) is released on basis of 'High Scorer' as in 189 OR its on basis on 1st come 1st serve basis?

Thanks
Evil Genius*


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha

shyam said:


> Hi Satya.
> 
> What sort of documents/information have you provided to justify your expereince.
> Can you please help prividing more information on the documents and information you submitted.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It is slightly complicated and I believe is a unique issue, so might not be applicable to others. I have a couple of degrees which are both AQF Diploma equivalent (2006 and 2012) and during the Skill Assessment phase, ACS assessed only the 2nd, which is the source of the problem and caused me to provide additional justification.

I started my professional career after I finished my degree in 2006 and claimed points for the same. However, when the CO was assigned, they saw the report which stated that I finished my degree in 2012 and hence thought that my experience was training (which means I can't claim points for experience before 2012). The CO raised this issue and asked to provide additional justification as I claimed points for my experience, and without further evidence CO can't give points to that criteria.

I went through the ACS rules which states that when there are 2 degrees of equal level, they have to provide assessment for the degree finished first. However, ACS assessed my 2nd qualification and provided the date that I finished AQF Diploma in 2012. I also went through the ACS assessment criteria on which degrees they classify to be AQF Diploma and explained to CO that my degree finished in 2006 very well qualifies to be an AQF Diploma as per the rules of both these aspects, and clarified that my points claim/justification is valid. I didn't have to give any new documents, but I sent the same documents that I used for skill assessment, visa application to explain my justification.

There was 2 months of silence after I gave this justification, and then I followed up again to get the status. The PR got approved with 2-3 weeks after my follow up


----------



## shyam

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> It is slightly complicated and I believe is a unique issue, so might not be applicable to others. I have a couple of degrees which are both AQF Diploma equivalent (2006 and 2012) and during the Skill Assessment phase, ACS assessed only the 2nd, which is the source of the problem and caused me to provide additional justification.
> 
> I started my professional career after I finished my degree in 2006 and claimed points for the same. However, when the CO was assigned, they saw the report which stated that I finished my degree in 2012 and hence thought that my experience was training (which means I can't claim points for experience before 2012). The CO raised this issue and asked to provide additional justification as I claimed points for my experience, and without further evidence CO can't give points to that criteria.
> 
> I went through the ACS rules which states that when there are 2 degrees of equal level, they have to provide assessment for the degree finished first. However, ACS assessed my 2nd qualification and provided the date that I finished AQF Diploma in 2012. I also went through the ACS assessment criteria on which degrees they classify to be AQF Diploma and explained to CO that my degree finished in 2006 very well qualifies to be an AQF Diploma as per the rules of both these aspects, and clarified that my points claim/justification is valid. I didn't have to give any new documents, but I sent the same documents that I used for skill assessment, visa application to explain my justification.
> 
> There was 2 months of silence after I gave this justification, and then I followed up again to get the status. The PR got approved with 2-3 weeks after my follow up


Thanks for the information in detail. 
That was quite a big hurdle you have crossed and nerve tickling time you spent waiting for CO response.

Anyways, the success is what matters. Congratulations again from me and the forum.
Time to rejoice.


----------



## satyanarayana.kotha

Rocky Balboa said:


> U got the grant on the 7th of August and are celebrating now. Isn't it too late?
> 
> ANyways, congrats..and hoping for more grants next week....:fingerscrossed: anxiously waiting to hear from my CO too..


It took 9-10 months of dedicated effort to get my Australia PR. Why is it late to celebrate just after 10 days? 

I am leaking the news through various channels (Facebook, emails, phone calls, etc.) each day and enjoying every day 

Good luck!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Fair enough..Now, its our turn hopefully next week


----------



## whizzard

whizzard said:


> Hi
> 
> I know calling DIAC to know your case status is the best option but it needs lot of patience and money to get to talk to someone there. Is there an email ID too which we could use to ask our case status?
> 
> Thx


Anyone... plz respond!


----------



## whizzard

Mates.....

*What the heck is this message now regarding the medicals for all of us in my application - *

"_The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for._"


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Mates.....
> 
> *What the heck is this message now regarding the medicals for all of us in my application - *
> 
> "_The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for._"


System Glitch and will disappear soon. Why aren't you updating your signature? That is the difficult reason to answer your previous query.


----------



## rahulmenda

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> Visa granted, hooray!!!
> 
> Visa Lodged: March 21
> CO Assigned: April 11
> CO team: Brisbane Team 33
> Visa type: Subclass 190 (Network Analyst)
> PCC and Medicals submitted: May 3
> Additional justification on experience requested by CO: May 23
> Additional documents submitted: May 23 and May 29
> Follow up with CO on status: July 17th
> Visa approved: August 7th
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Cheers!
> Satya


Congrats Yaar!!:rockon::rockon:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::violin::violin::violin::first: :first:


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

Bellow message is appear in my application. Any idea of why is that...

"*The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for*."

Cheers

XXX


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> System Glitch and will disappear soon. Why aren't you updating your signature? That is the difficult reason to answer your previous query.


Done as suggested boss!


----------



## venkatravinder

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Bellow message is appear in my application. Any idea of why is that...
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


I have the same.Previously it said they were not required and after ur msg i chked it and now i see the same msg as urs


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Bellow message is appear in my application. Any idea of why is that...
> 
> "*The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for*."
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


looks like a glitch in the system. @Colombo: stop logging into the application now and then. :rant:


----------



## killerbee82

whizzard said:


> Mates.....
> 
> What the heck is this message now regarding the medicals for all of us in my application -
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


Mine too lets all hope it changes to no further health is required

Hope this week we all get the grant


----------



## sandhuaman

what is CO CHANGE MAIL


----------



## shyam

Hi,

I think this is for everyone now. The below is the message that I see. I have not taken my medicals yet. So should i wait now for the CO?

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Hi
> 
> I know calling DIAC to know your case status is the best option but it needs lot of patience and money to get to talk to someone there. Is there an email ID too which we could use to ask our case status?
> 
> Thx


Only a case officer can give you the status of your visa application by e-mail. However, You could get your visa status and CO allocation by calling DIAC. 

Your application lodged is at the end of 6 weeks. Hope you will get some good news tomorrow or day after tomorrow. Wait until this time as calling DIAC is expensive. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think this is for everyone now. The below is the message that I see. I have not taken my medicals yet. So should i wait now for the CO?
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


Everyone getting same message. It's a system glitch and disappear soon. I got medicals referred and now same message for me too.


----------



## sowmy

genius.evil said:


> *I want to inquire:
> 
> Invitations to 489 (FAMILY SPONSORED) is released on basis of 'High Scorer' as in 189 OR its on basis on 1st come 1st serve basis?
> 
> Thanks
> Evil Genius*


Yes.Invitations will be given on the basis of Points, incase if morethan one applicant has same points then they will consider the application date.


----------



## Sankar

ram2013 said:


> Hi sankar,
> Am from sg too & waiting for CO referral letter to get PCC.
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


Ok, good. Did you apply your Indian PCC? I guess for that also CO letter is required.

Cheers....


----------



## mindfreak

Upon clicking "organize your health examinations" link and then clicking on "View information sheet", I am getting the message - "If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered
your case."

Anyone else getting this?


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> Only a case officer can give you the status of your visa application by e-mail. However, You could get your visa status and CO allocation by calling DIAC.
> 
> Your application lodged is at the end of 6 weeks. Hope you will get some good news tomorrow or day after tomorrow. Wait until this time as calling DIAC is expensive. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks very much mate.


----------



## Sanje

icriding said:


> No point in making wild guesses. anda:anda:anda:
> 
> Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system.


Hi Icrding,


I am going to do the medical test. Do you know what are the test they are doing ? In my referral letter thare are three test.

1, Medical examination
2. x ray
3. HIV

i know that they do a blood test. But what i want to know is that for what test they use this blood ? ex : SGOT,SGPT ?

Thanks


----------



## mindfreak

Sanje said:


> Hi Icrding,
> 
> 
> I am going to do the medical test. Do you know what are the test they are doing ? In my referral letter thare are three test.
> 
> 1, Medical examination
> 2. x ray
> 3. HIV
> 
> i know that they do a blood test. But what i want to know is that for what test they use this blood ? ex : SGOT,SGPT ?
> 
> Thanks


your blood sample is used to test for HIV, etc


----------



## Andy10

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> Visa granted, hooray!!!
> 
> Visa Lodged: March 21
> CO Assigned: April 11
> CO team: Brisbane Team 33
> Visa type: Subclass 190 (Network Analyst)
> PCC and Medicals submitted: May 3
> Additional justification on experience requested by CO: May 23
> Additional documents submitted: May 23 and May 29
> Follow up with CO on status: July 17th
> Visa approved: August 7th
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Cheers!
> Satya


Its good to see silent spectators getting grant.. !


----------



## Andy10

rahulmenda said:


> Congrats Yaar!!:rockon::rockon:lane:lane:lane::clap2::clap2::clap2::violin::violin::violin::first: :first:


Hey Rahulmenda... r u playing the violin since you r sad that he is gonna leave us here.. because the violin player looks sad..


----------



## killerbee82

mindfreak said:


> Upon clicking "organize your health examinations" link and then clicking on "View information sheet", I am getting the message - "If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered
> your case."
> 
> Anyone else getting this?


I was getting the same message for quite some time now


----------



## mindfreak

killerbee82 said:


> I was getting the same message for quite some time now


i have a feeling our meds might be referred mate!  Although, I secretly hope that's not the case until a CO confirms that via email.


----------



## mjamal14

vikramr22 said:


> As a Programmer i think u can apply with 60 points, your chances of getting an invitation withing a few rounds is good. . . . . and the ceiling is very high so if u don't get an invitation in a few rounds you can always change it to sponsored later. If i was you, i would try with 60 points first, independent visa has many advantages.
> 
> If you apply under 489 category with family sponsorship there are a lot of disadvantages, In this category you'll be considered a temporary resident and temporary residents pay more tax, 32% tax on all income upto 80,000 dollars. . . . . . whereas a permanent resident only has to pay
> 0% for $18000
> 19% for the next $18000
> and 32% for the next $44000
> 
> also, as a temporary resident you don't get free healthcare, so u have to get insurance for that, which is not that cheap.
> 
> so always better to try for the independent category.



Hmm...

So, you are saying I can change my visa type in my EOI even after submission ?


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> i have a feeling our meds might be referred mate!  Although, I secretly hope that's not the case until a CO confirms that via email.


You can also e-mail to Health strategies to confirm your medicals status before CO.


----------



## killerbee82

mindfreak said:


> i have a feeling our meds might be referred mate!  Although, I secretly hope that's not the case until a CO confirms that via email.


Lets not cook biryani relax let the co answer these questions


----------



## sahil772

satyanarayana.kotha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you! Please elaborate what details you are expecting from me.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Satya,

I ve read ur earlier post today which gives information what I was expecting..


Thanx for ur support.


----------



## sahil772

Andy10 said:


> Hi!
> 
> If you were able to come till lodging a 190 Visa, then it should not be a problem. Just need to upload your documents and wait.. I took the help of an agent as I was not sure about how it works and was not aware that we have places like this forum with people to help us..


Thanx Andy.

Really this forum is very informative and supportive. Its all because of experts and seniors like u, icriding, maddy, mithu, etc .


----------



## mindfreak

Guys, I just stumbled across this PDF document that i found to contain tons of information in regards to one's medical results etc and the duties/responsibilities of the panel physicians. Moreover it also contains info on how one's results are graded A or B, etc.

Check it out if interested:

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf


----------



## sendshaz

killerbee82 said:


> Lets not cook biryani relax let the co answer these questions


Hello killer bee
Need your help as I live in Dubai too.Can you please guide me from where have you done your medicals n what are the docs required???Also tell me from where can we do PCC in Dubai or Sharjahn the docs needed for it?Have you done Indian PCC?If yes from where?
I know lot of queries but please do reply.Thanks in advance.


----------



## amitso

Hello Senior Members,

I have uploaded all the documents upfront. I am just wondering if something is missing, co sent an email or changes the status in the application?

Do I need to check the application on-line everyday?

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## earldro

sendshaz said:


> Hello killer bee
> Need your help as I live in Dubai too.Can you please guide me from where have you done your medicals n what are the docs required???Also tell me from where can we do PCC in Dubai or Sharjahn the docs needed for it?Have you done Indian PCC?If yes from where?
> I know lot of queries but please do reply.Thanks in advance.


Hi,

I live in Dubai and done mg medicals at Dubai London clinic, they have a branch in Jumeirah and Festival City, the docs required for medicals are:

Passport
Reference letter
2 photographs
Forms 160 & 26
Fee of AED 655 for each applicant

It takes about an hour and a half and you would need to make a prior appointment, results are usually uploaded in 3 days.

Regarding PCC if your visa is a Dubai visa, go to the Dubai Police HQ (right below Qiyadah metro station) with your passport, Emirates ID, 2 photographs and AED 210, you will get the PCC in 2 working days.

For India PCC, if passport was issued in Dubai, go to BLS, submit application form (EAP 2 form) copy of Dubai PCC and AED 155, takes 5 workersng days, for passports issued in India you would need to get a clearance from the consulate on the application form before submitting it to BLS.

Hope this helps.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## joy_31

Guys wats the number for disc, planning to call them today


----------



## Rocky Balboa

joy_31 said:


> Guys wats the number for disc, planning to call them today


+611300364613

Prepare to wait for 15-20 minutes before speaking to an opeartor..

Can you update your signature please it is very essential and should be mandatory in fact.


GOOD MORNING FELLAS>>a new week starts off...any NEW GRANTS OR CO's email? any medical clearance/referrals...:music:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

how much would a primary applicant with spouse (dependent) pay if lodging a visa after september? Is the primary applicant's fee increasing for sure..!! Is it official.


----------



## joy_31

Rocky Balboa said:


> +611300364613
> 
> Prepare to wait for 15-20 minutes before speaking to an opeartor..
> 
> Can you update your signature please it is very essential and should be mandatory in fact.
> 
> 
> GOOD MORNING FELLAS>>a new week starts off...any NEW GRANTS OR CO's email? any medical clearance/referrals...:music:


Done!


----------



## amitgupte

Rocky Balboa said:


> how much would a primary applicant with spouse (dependent) pay if lodging a visa after september? Is the primary applicant's fee increasing for sure..!! Is it official.


Yup..its confirmed . 
Primary applicant - $3520
Adult dependent - Not sure if this has increased but i paid $1530.


----------



## joy_31

Hello guys,

just got off the call with DIAC, no CO allocated yet but the operator told me that my file is with following team: [email protected]

Thanks,
Jolin


----------



## ram2013

Sankar said:


> Ok, good. Did you apply your Indian PCC? I guess for that also CO letter is required.
> 
> Cheers....


Hi sankar, 

For both indian n sg pcc need co referral letter. If u have already lodged visa need to wait for co & once assigned he will send u the letter. CO is aware of this info.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## sahil772

Hi everyone, 
Need to confirm one thing, in EOI I ve selected in the drop down menu as master in science business or tecnology for my " post graduate degree in management (specialisation in human resources management) ". I ve selected coz I didnt find any other that close . I dont know if they consider post graduate diploma equivalent to masters but this is case in our country. 

Thanks


----------



## ojhaa

Wish there was absolute certain way of figuring out on the status medical's before CO....



BTW any grants today ?


----------



## saintkamy

Hi all
Any grants today?


----------



## nikhiljuneja

Hi All,

I had submitted my EOI (189) on 6th June, medicals were uploaded around 15th July and link was disabled. 
Also i had uploaded all my documents on 15th june, the status of which it is showing as "Received"
Overall application it shows as "In Progress"

I called DIAC last week and was confirmed that a CO has been allocated to my case, any pointers to how much time will it take to get the grant now?

Thanks,
~Nik


----------



## ojhaa

Any July folks heard of CO yet ?


----------



## ojhaa

nikhiljuneja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had submitted my EOI (189) on 6th June, medicals were uploaded around 15th July and link was disabled.
> Also i had uploaded all my documents on 15th june, the status of which it is showing as "Received"
> Overall application it shows as "In Progress"
> 
> I called DIAC last week and was confirmed that a CO has been allocated to my case, any pointers to how much time will it take to get the grant now?
> 
> Thanks,
> ~Nik


I believe you mean you lodged the Visa application on the 6th of June , since you have a CO the best source of update would be your CO however refrain from an aggressive followup one or two polite status checks should be ok , Good Luck


----------



## Vijay24

Good luck for the applicants. Hopefully we hear something from DIAC in this week


----------



## kish199

can u give me adelaide team emailid


----------



## kish199

joy_31 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> just got off the call with DIAC, no CO allocated yet but the operator told me that my file is with following team: [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> Jolin


Can you provide adelaide teams email id


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> can u give me adelaide team emailid


did u call DIAC? did u get a CO? or have you been assigned to a team..

me and *amitgupte* planning to call tmrw if we dont hear anything today..check your PM.


----------



## kish199

Rocky Balboa said:


> did u call DIAC? did u get a CO? or have you been assigned to a team..
> 
> me and *amitgupte* planning to call tmrw if we dont hear anything today..check your PM.


*
called up diac today 
they told adelaide team is reviewing my application
*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> *
> called up diac today
> they told adelaide team is reviewing my application
> *


Did they tell you when you will get a CO? its normal first they assign a team and then a CO..normal it takes 1-2 week for this...


----------



## kish199

Rocky Balboa said:


> Did they tell you when you will get a CO? its normal first they assign a team and then a CO..normal it takes 1-2 week for this...


no they didnt tell me when CO wud be allocated
*so i need adelaide team email id*


----------



## Cissnei

:sorry:
Here's some bad news for the ppl applied after July. I finally couldn't resist to call them ask for updating.

Just called DIAC, I was informed that I haven't got a CO yet. (logged 2nd July 2013) And because of the large amount of application, the allocation may take more than 10 weeks for 189. And they "kindly" advise me to call them back at least after September or better never.

:sad: out: :frusty: :twitch: :tsk:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

adelaide.gsm.team(put the team number)@immi.gov.au


----------



## kish199

Rocky Balboa said:


> adelaide.gsm.team(put the team number)@immi.gov.au


*
where do i get team number*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*Joy-31* called DIAC and they told he is with brisbane team 33..you should have asked this while calling..


----------



## shyam

kish199 said:


> *
> where do i get team number*


Probably you should contact DIAC again or for a communication mail from them or CO.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

[email protected]

Try this..If you send an email be sure to include your trn number and name in the title line


----------



## kish199

Rocky Balboa said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Try this..If you send an email be sure to include your trn number and name in the title line


[email protected] gives me
Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

[email protected]


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sorry mate...call them again.


----------



## amitso

Hello Guys,

If CO needs more documents, do they contact on email or it will be a request/update on the eVisa application?

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## killerbee82

sendshaz said:


> Hello killer bee
> Need your help as I live in Dubai too.Can you please guide me from where have you done your medicals n what are the docs required???Also tell me from where can we do PCC in Dubai or Sharjahn the docs needed for it?Have you done Indian PCC?If yes from where?
> I know lot of queries but please do reply.Thanks in advance.


Dubai meds you have to get it done from dubai london clinic. There are two locations one in jumeirah and the other in festival city. Either one you can use fill out the referral sheet that you will get online after clicking the org your health link and then print it out after answering questions take that with you and drink a lot of water


Dubai Pcc you have to go to dubai police general head quarters the one on dubai Sharjah road before al mulla there is also a metro station right in front of the office, if you have had your finger prints done for Pcc before then you don't need to do it again (the ones done for emirates I'd is not the same for Pcc) Arabic and English form fill out the guy will give u that, there is a typing shop across the bridge on the other side you can use the metro bridge to go there get it typed go back for fingerprint take your original passport 3 photos along with you


----------



## amitso

Any grants today??


----------



## killerbee82

kish199 said:


> no they didnt tell me when CO wud be allocated
> so i need adelaide team email id


There are a lot of teams you need to be sure which team


----------



## ram2013

amitso said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> If CO needs more documents, do they contact on email or it will be a request/update on the eVisa application?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Hi mate,

Will be thru' email communication. If there is any email from CO make it ASAP n don't delay.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## amitso

ram2013 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Will be thru' email communication. If there is any email from CO make it ASAP n don't delay.
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


Thanks for the info..!!! Waiting for a email from CO, at least I will come to know that I have a CO.


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> If CO needs more documents, do they contact on email or it will be a request/update on the eVisa application?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Obviously you will receive e-mail from CO and time frame 28 days.


----------



## kittydoll

Cissnei said:


> :sorry:
> Here's some bad news for the ppl applied after July. I finally couldn't resist to call them ask for updating.
> 
> Just called DIAC, I was informed that I haven't got a CO yet. (logged 2nd July 2013) And because of the large amount of application, the allocation may take more than 10 weeks for 189. And they "kindly" advise me to call them back at least after September or better never.
> 
> :sad: out: :frusty: :twitch: :tsk:


Omg nooooooooooo


----------



## Vijay24

kish199 said:


> no they didnt tell me when CO wud be allocated
> *so i need adelaide team email id*


I feel there is no need to unnecessary send emails to CO teams. Wait for some more days!


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> I feel there is no need to unnecessary send emails to CO teams. Wait for some more days!


Yes, I feel so!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Yes, I feel so!


Yeah Vijay and mithu are correct..this is not going to help the cause..I feel i should remain silent for this week and wait for CO's email rather than calling DIAC..what do you think? tmrw it will be 7 weeks..but you know if we remain silent, they skip our visa file and ignore silent applicants


----------



## sendshaz

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Dubai and done mg medicals at Dubai London clinic, they have a branch in Jumeirah and Festival City, the docs required for medicals are:
> 
> Passport
> Reference letter
> 2 photographs
> Forms 160 & 26
> Fee of AED 655 for each applicant
> 
> It takes about an hour and a half and you would need to make a prior appointment, results are usually uploaded in 3 days.
> 
> Regarding PCC if your visa is a Dubai visa, go to the Dubai Police HQ (right below Qiyadah metro station) with your passport, Emirates ID, 2 photographs and AED 210, you will get the PCC in 2 working days.
> 
> For India PCC, if passport was issued in Dubai, go to BLS, submit application form (EAP 2 form) copy of Dubai PCC and AED 155, takes 5 workersng days, for passports issued in India you would need to get a clearance from the consulate on the application form before submitting it to BLS.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Hi
Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.Please let me know if there is a branch in Sharjah for medicals?For pcc can we go on friday or saturday??
Thanks


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yeah Vijay and mithu are correct..this is not going to help the cause..I feel i should remain silent for this week and wait for CO's email rather than calling DIAC..what do you think? tmrw it will be 7 weeks..but you know if we remain silent, they skip our visa file and ignore silent applicants


You can call and inquire if it is over 7 weeks. Guess you may have some CO working on your case.


----------



## sandhuaman

hello everybody..............


i lodge 190 visa on 17 august.

is there any snaps have to be upload and signature?

and i have done my emedical and how medical is uploaded??


----------



## Vijay24

sandhuaman said:


> hello everybody..............
> 
> 
> i lodge 190 visa on 17 august.
> 
> is there any snaps have to be upload and signature?
> 
> and i have done my emedical and how medical is uploaded??


* You have to upload your scanned latest snap
* You need to sign the last page of Form-80 and scan and merge with the form-80 document and upload
* Medical center will only upload your results, you won't be knowing your results.


----------



## icriding

Sanje said:


> Hi Icrding,
> 
> 
> I am going to do the medical test. Do you know what are the test they are doing ? In my referral letter thare are three test.
> 
> 1, Medical examination
> 2. x ray
> 3. HIV
> 
> i know that they do a blood test. But what i want to know is that for what test they use this blood ? ex : SGOT,SGPT ?
> 
> Thanks


*Hello Sanje,*

*Health Requirement: Detailed information here*

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

*Cheers 

Icriding
*


----------



## sandhuaman

thanks


----------



## whizzard

Vijay24 said:


> * You have to upload your scanned latest snap
> * You need to sign the last page of Form-80 and scan and merge with the form-80 document and upload
> * Medical center will only upload your results, you won't be knowing your results.


Hi 

Is it really necessary to upload snaps - and what type - passport photos or others?

Thanks.


----------



## Vijay24

whizzard said:


> Hi
> 
> Is it really necessary to upload snaps - and what type - passport photos or others?
> 
> Thanks.


Passport photo should suffice.


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yeah Vijay and mithu are correct..this is not going to help the cause..I feel i should remain silent for this week and wait for CO's email rather than calling DIAC..what do you think? tmrw it will be 7 weeks..but you know if we remain silent, they skip our visa file and ignore silent applicants


Not like this Rocky Balboa! DIAC maintain some strict criteria to allocate CO. May be there is a huge backlog of offshore applications. That is the reason of delay CO allocation. Otherwise you would be contacted by your CO. Skipping and ignorance for silent is absurd. After CO allocation it might be happened as CO's are human being too.


----------



## mayankp

Cissnei said:


> :sorry:
> Here's some bad news for the ppl applied after July. I finally couldn't resist to call them ask for updating.
> 
> Just called DIAC, I was informed that I haven't got a CO yet. (logged 2nd July 2013) And because of the large amount of application, the allocation may take more than 10 weeks for 189. And they "kindly" advise me to call them back at least after September or better never.
> 
> :sad: out: :frusty: :twitch: :tsk:


I think it is already implemented in June. I have applied on 11th June and tomorrow 10 weeks will be over but yet I have no clue about CO.

I think this process will train us to have patience.


----------



## mithu93ku

From Google spreadsheet what I observed is that majority of the applicants are loving NSW.
What is the reason behind it folks? :hat:


----------



## sebinjose

mayankp said:


> I think it is already implemented in June. I have applied on 11th June and tomorrow 10 weeks will be over but yet I have no clue about CO.
> 
> I think this process will train us to have patience.


Hi
I applied on 10 june. No CO yet...have u completed ur medics??


----------



## venkatravinder

sebinjose said:


> Hi
> I applied on 10 june. No CO yet...have u completed ur medics??


Mayankp and sebinjose can u tell us which anezco that u guys have applied for?


----------



## sebinjose

venkatravinder said:


> Mayankp and sebinjose can u tell us which anezco that u guys have applied for?


Mine is ANZSCO 233311...Electrical Engineer


----------



## killerbee82

Got this message from my CO does it mean meds referred?
------

I am still waiting for the medicals to be cleared by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). I have been advised there is a backlog at present due to a large volume of checks being conducted recently.

I will continue to follow up on the results however must wait until the MOC has provided me with a decision before I can proceed.

Your continued patience in this matter is appreciated.

No other documents are required at this stage.
---------


----------



## earldro

sendshaz said:


> Hi
> Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.Please let me know if there is a branch in Sharjah for medicals?For pcc can we go on friday or saturday??
> Thanks


Hi,

The only place for meds in UAE is Dubai London Clinic and they have only 2 branches.

For Dubai PCC you can go on a Saturday, but that would be in Dubai Ports (next to Dubai Driving School on Jumeirah Road).

For India PCC if the passport is a UAE issued passport then go directly to BLS on a Saturday.

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## Andy10

Dear friends!

I would like to share with you that I receiced the Golden Mail today at 11:19am!

Thanks to all for the support!!

Keep in touch!


----------



## icriding

killerbee82 said:


> Got this message from my CO does it mean meds referred?
> ------
> 
> I am still waiting for the medicals to be cleared by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). I have been advised there is a backlog at present due to a large volume of checks being conducted recently.
> 
> I will continue to follow up on the results however must wait until the MOC has provided me with a decision before I can proceed.
> 
> Your continued patience in this matter is appreciated.
> 
> No other documents are required at this stage.
> ---------


*Got this message from my CO does it mean meds referred?* *YES*


----------



## killerbee82

Andy10 said:


> Dear friends!
> 
> I would like to share with you that I receiced the Golden Mail today at 11:19am!
> 
> Thanks to all for the support!!
> 
> Keep in touch!


Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikhiljuneja

Any email id through which we can get update on our application?

for me also EOI submitted date was 6th June, and no information of CO, though on call a lady confirmed that CO was assigned and would contact me if required.

~Nik


----------



## mithu93ku

killerbee82 said:


> Got this message from my CO does it mean meds referred?
> ------
> 
> I am still waiting for the medicals to be cleared by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). I have been advised there is a backlog at present due to a large volume of checks being conducted recently.
> 
> I will continue to follow up on the results however must wait until the MOC has provided me with a decision before I can proceed.
> 
> Your continued patience in this matter is appreciated.
> 
> No other documents are required at this stage.
> ---------


Yes mate. They send you hibernation as like as me.


----------



## mithu93ku

Andy10 said:


> Dear friends!
> 
> I would like to share with you that I receiced the Golden Mail today at 11:19am!
> 
> Thanks to all for the support!!
> 
> Keep in touch!


Congrats mate! :rockon::rockon::rockon::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## mindfreak

Andy10 said:


> Dear friends!
> 
> I would like to share with you that I receiced the Golden Mail today at 11:19am!
> 
> Thanks to all for the support!!
> 
> Keep in touch!


Congratulations mate, the patience finally paid off for you! Wish you a great life ahead.


----------



## mayankp

sebinjose said:


> Hi
> I applied on 10 june. No CO yet...have u completed ur medics??


No. As per my agent's guideline, I am waiting for CO to ask for medical and PCC.


----------



## mayankp

venkatravinder said:


> Mayankp and sebinjose can u tell us which anezco that u guys have applied for?


221111 - General Accountant


----------



## killerbee82

mithu93ku said:


> Yes mate. They send you hibernation as like as me.


Pout

After doing meds when do they usually get referred


----------



## icriding

killerbee82 said:


> Pout
> 
> After doing meds when do they usually get referred


*Hello killerbee82,*

To the best of my knowledge, a majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center.

"Importantly, 75 per cent of eHealth cases are then able to be auto-cleared with no manual intervention. Furthermore, the remaining 25 per cent are processed within 48 hours by the department's Global Health processing centre – with the majority processed and finalised in minutes."

*Link: * Online Health (eHealth)

Unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred. Even mildly abnormal test results can lead to your Medical Reports being refereed. It appears that some Health Examinations are routinely referred for purposes of quality assurance.

It is possible that Health Examinations which have not been auto-cleared or not finalized within a few days are referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further scrutiny.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks.

Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system.

*Icriding*


----------



## Hyd786

Andy10 said:


> Dear friends!
> 
> I would like to share with you that I receiced the Golden Mail today at 11:19am!
> 
> Thanks to all for the support!!
> 
> Keep in touch!


Congrats Andy,

Wishing you Good Luck for the Future  

:whoo:


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> From Google spreadsheet what I observed is that majority of the applicants are loving NSW.
> What is the reason behind it folks? :hat:


Probably IELTS 6 crieterion.


----------



## Gurpreethm

My 6th week is started by still no news about my CO.


----------



## Hyd786

Gurpreethm said:


> My 6th week is started by still no news about my CO.


Gurpreethm,

Call DIAC and enquire about your application status.


----------



## sebinjose

mayankp said:


> No. As per my agent's guideline, I am waiting for CO to ask for medical and PCC.


I am doing the same...but i think its better to frontload the medics...my agent too is not ready to do that...


----------



## dragoman

mayankp said:


> No. As per my agent's guideline, I am waiting for CO to ask for medical and PCC.



I am doing the same .

But will get PCC & Medicals done by max first week of Sep , even if CO ask or not ?


----------



## Jagz

sebinjose said:


> I am doing the same...but i think its better to frontload the medics...my agent too is not ready to do that...


My agent has also STRONGLY recommended me not to do medicals unless Co asks for.
but I don't see any valid reason behind this..... 

Jagz


----------



## kittydoll

wowww.. guys i thought by ow u late june applicants should hav ur grants,,,
looks like there's a long way to go for us july applicants.. sadly.. 
has diac updatd any info on website abt the delay?


----------



## venkatravinder

Jagz said:


> My agent has also STRONGLY recommended me not to do medicals unless Co asks for.
> but I don't see any valid reason behind this.....
> 
> Jagz


The only valid reason is ur visa 1 yr entry limit may be calculated from ur date of med or pcc which ever is earliest.


----------



## kittydoll

venkatravinder said:


> The only valid reason is ur visa 1 yr entry limit may be calculated from ur date of med or pcc which ever is earliest.


Exactly!

and if u wana fly ASAP, then it doesnt make sense to delay it...out:


----------



## amitso

Andy10 said:


> Dear friends!
> 
> I would like to share with you that I receiced the Golden Mail today at 11:19am!
> 
> Thanks to all for the support!!
> 
> Keep in touch!


Congratulations :rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## mayankp

venkatravinder said:


> The only valid reason is ur visa 1 yr entry limit may be calculated from ur date of med or pcc which ever is earliest.


I am in complete agreement with you but looking at this forum, it seems that cases with submission of Medical and PCC gets faster grant. Anyway its the matter of destiny, there is no defined basis or process for the same.


----------



## amitso

mithu93ku said:


> From Google spreadsheet what I observed is that majority of the applicants are loving NSW.
> What is the reason behind it folks? :hat:


IELTS 6 criteria

+ 

Majority applicants are from ICT profession, Sydney is a good place for ICT professionals.


----------



## sahil772

sahil772 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Need to confirm one thing, in EOI I ve selected in the drop down menu as master in science business or tecnology for my " post graduate degree in management (specialisation in human resources management) ". I ve selected coz I didnt find any other that close . I dont know if they consider post graduate diploma equivalent to masters but this is case in our country.
> 
> Thanks


Hi freinds

Need some advice on this. 

Thanks


----------



## venkatravinder

mayankp said:


> I am in complete agreement with you but looking at this forum, it seems that cases with submission of Medical and PCC gets faster grant. Anyway its the matter of destiny, there is no defined basis or process for the same.


Destiny always has its role but whatever in our hands shud be completed.yeah in cases with all docs IN got faster approvals.

If u plan is to fly as soon as u get the visa then front loading is the best option.


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> * You have to upload your scanned latest snap
> * You need to sign the last page of Form-80 and scan and merge with the form-80 document and upload
> * Medical center will only upload your results, you won't be knowing your results.


Vijay, any updates on your end bro? I have been assigned to Team 2 Adelaide as well. What are your CO initials? I have a feeling you're getting your grant this week!


----------



## Jagz

venkatravinder said:


> The only valid reason is ur visa 1 yr entry limit may be calculated from ur date of med or pcc which ever is earliest.


I know... but I have already uploaded my PCC so delaying medicals wont help for entry limit... 
but my consultant is saying its mandatory to wait for CO to do medical which I am sure is not the case. I have also asked her to check with her seniors n update me..Lets see what they have to say .....

Jagz


----------



## abhilashn

Hi,

I am planning to moove to AUS. i have checked the skill select and i fall in (190 sub class). Can you please help me in providing step by step process.

thanks 
abhilash


----------



## mindfreak

When one's meds get referred, are we then allowed to ask the CO as to why it has been referred in the first place?


----------



## dragoman

Jagz said:


> I know... but I have already uploaded my PCC so delaying medicals wont help for entry limit...
> but my consultant is saying its mandatory to wait for CO to do medical which I am sure is not the case. I have also asked her to check with her seniors n update me..Lets see what they have to say .....
> 
> Jagz


I initially went thru a consultant & they almost ruined my case ! These guys dont know ANYTHING ! Just want your money .... 

Your 1 yr entry will be counted from PCC .. Delaying your medicals doesn't make any sense to me ! 

Dragoman


----------



## sebinjose

Jagz said:


> I know... but I have already uploaded my PCC so delaying medicals wont help for entry limit...
> but my consultant is saying its mandatory to wait for CO to do medical which I am sure is not the case. I have also asked her to check with her seniors n update me..Lets see what they have to say .....
> 
> Jagz


I'm in the same situation...uploaded the PCC but no meds and even the replies from consultants matches...


----------



## Srikanth

killerbee82 said:


> Got this message from my CO does it mean meds referred?
> ------
> 
> I am still waiting for the medicals to be cleared by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). I have been advised there is a backlog at present due to a large volume of checks being conducted recently.
> 
> I will continue to follow up on the results however must wait until the MOC has provided me with a decision before I can proceed.
> 
> Your continued patience in this matter is appreciated.
> 
> No other documents are required at this stage.
> ---------


HI Killerbee,

Can u tell what status is being shown in the eVisa in place of "Organise health examination"?

Srikanth.


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> Vijay, any updates on your end bro? I have been assigned to Team 2 Adelaide as well. What are your CO initials? I have a feeling you're getting your grant this week!


No mate. Waiting, waiting and waiting! Even after 3 days after sending the requested documents, the status shows 'Requested'. CO might not have seen my email :| CO is from GSM-02 Adelaide. I hope I get the grant in this week or before my Sri Lanka trip by 31st of this month. Life will be kickass then.


----------



## SS28

Vijay24 said:


> Passport photo should suffice.


even i did not upload the pics, is it mandatory ? 
i can not see any document category to upload passport sized pic .. which category should i choose while uploading ?


----------



## SS28

Andy10 said:


> Dear friends!
> 
> I would like to share with you that I receiced the Golden Mail today at 11:19am!
> 
> Thanks to all for the support!!
> 
> Keep in touch!


Congrats Andy


----------



## Srikanth

Andy10 said:


> Dear friends!
> 
> I would like to share with you that I receiced the Golden Mail today at 11:19am!
> 
> Thanks to all for the support!!
> 
> Keep in touch!


Congrats andy..


----------



## Gurpreethm

Andy10 said:


> Dear friends!
> 
> I would like to share with you that I receiced the Golden Mail today at 11:19am!
> 
> Thanks to all for the support!!
> 
> Keep in touch!


Congrats Andy, can u,pls update the sheet


----------



## abhi_stallone

Maria_Sal said:


> i did not get my occupational skills evaluated as it was only optional...
> please help me


You should have got your occupation assessed thru VETASSESS. 
Anyhow I am hopeful you will get the points for your work experience. 
As in my case, I have degree in Commerce and Management and I got points for my work experience as Internal Auditor.
Good Luck!


----------



## Vijay24

SS28 said:


> even i did not upload the pics, is it mandatory ?
> i can not see any document category to upload passport sized pic .. which category should i choose while uploading ?


Not sure. But my consultant has uploaded. You can upload passport size scanned photo in the Photograph category


----------



## killerbee82

Vijay24 said:


> No mate. Waiting, waiting and waiting! Even after 3 days after sending the requested documents, the status shows 'Requested'. CO might not have seen my email :| CO is from GSM-02 Adelaide. I hope I get the grant in this week or before my Sri Lanka trip by 31st of this month. Life will be kickass then.


I hope you uploaded the docs on the evisa site that after upload it should change to required


----------



## tds2013

sebinjose said:


> I'm in the same situation...uploaded the PCC but no meds and even the replies from consultants matches...


My agent says the same. Infact he wont let me get the PCC also. Says they need the email from CO first..i dont know if thats the case....i am worried now, its 7 weeks now and no CO...


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> No. As per my agent's guideline, I am waiting for CO to ask for medical and PCC.


Looks like our agents think alike..i too am waiting for the CO to ask for docs...


----------



## sre375

tds2013 said:


> My agent says the same. Infact he wont let me get the PCC also. Says they need the email from CO first..i dont know if thats the case....i am worried now, its 7 weeks now and no CO...


You do not need any email from CO to apply for PCC. 

Is your current residence address same as your passport address? If yes, you can get PCC on the same day. Otherwise, you would have to wait for a few weeks for police verification to be complete before getting PCC.


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> Today 8 weeks are completed from date of application so now I am eligible to inquire with DIAC. I have asked my agent to do the same.
> 
> I know information of CO will not help till she starts processing of my file but at least I will get confirmation that something is happening in my case.


Hi Mayank

Did you inquire with DIAC?...any idea on the CO allocation?


----------



## mayankp

tds2013 said:


> Looks like our agents think alike..i too am waiting for the CO to ask for docs...


I request you not to keep expectation of 8 weeks for CO allocation, my 10 weeks will be completed tomorrow but no clue of CO yet. Expect it to be happened by 10 weeks, if it happens early nothing like it but don't get disheartened if you don't get in 8 weeks.


----------



## mayankp

tds2013 said:


> Hi Mayank
> 
> Did you inquire with DIAC?...any idea on the CO allocation?


I am processing through an MARA registered agent so I do not communicate directly with DIAC. I asked my agent to inquire but according to him, 8 weeks is just a tentative period, it may take longer time so we will wait till 10 weeks. 10 weeks will be completed tomorrow, so I will ask him to inquire with DIAC.


----------



## tds2013

surinsin said:


> It will be done same day and you dont need to submit your PP for that as well. Also police verification will not happen.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


Hi Surinsin

Thank you for answering.

regards
TDS


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> I am processing through an MARA registered agent so I do not communicate directly with DIAC. I asked my agent to inquire but according to him, 8 weeks is just a tentative period, it may take longer time so we will wait till 10 weeks. 10 weeks will be completed tomorrow, so I will ask him to inquire with DIAC.


Hi Mayank

If your timeline is any indication i'll have to wait another 2 weeks to inquire with DIAC ...you think they would further delay after we've uploaded meds and PCC docs?

regards
TDS


----------



## mayankp

tds2013 said:


> Hi Mayank
> 
> If your timeline is any indication i'll have to wait another 2 weeks to inquire with DIAC ...you think they would further delay after we've uploaded meds and PCC docs?
> 
> regards
> TDS


I am not sure. They take their own type...there is no uniformity in any case. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

killerbee82 said:


> I hope you uploaded the docs on the evisa site that after upload it should change to required


Is there a only way to find out about medical referral? to wait for a CO's mail..coz *mindfreak* called DIAC and ask about his medical status but they told him they are not allowed to sneak into applicants medical file..

I feel i should go fishing:fish: to Sri Lanka as well with *Vijay* now my medicals are most likely going to get REFERREDray:


----------



## killerbee82

Rocky Balboa said:


> Is there a only way to find out about medical referral? to wait for a CO's mail..coz mindfreak called DIAC and ask about his medical status but they told him they are not allowed to sneak into applicants medical file..
> 
> I feel i should go fishing:fish: to Sri Lanka as well with Vijay now my medicals are most likely going to get REFERREDray:


Yes they are referring a lot of meds


----------



## tds2013

sre375 said:


> You do not need any email from CO to apply for PCC.
> 
> Is your current residence address same as your passport address? If yes, you can get PCC on the same day. Otherwise, you would have to wait for a few weeks for police verification to be complete before getting PCC.


Hi Sre

Yeah..both the addresses are same...so hopefully that wont take too long...

but i do not have access to my application...and the agent wont share the details...no point rubbing him in any way now...i m thinking of waiting out the 10 weeks time...

its getting more and more difficult to wait without proper information...but seems like there is no other option right now...

regards
TDS


----------



## Gurpreethm

killerbee82 said:


> Yes they are referring a lot of meds


What is the msg getting diaplayed in place of medical link....


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> I am not sure. They take their own type...there is no uniformity in any case. :fingerscrossed:


Hmm..hope there is some movement now...something to look forward to...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

killerbee82 said:


> Yes they are referring a lot of meds


what does your medical status in eVisa portal show? anything requested or no change..what was it like before?


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> I request you not to keep expectation of 8 weeks for CO allocation, my 10 weeks will be completed tomorrow but no clue of CO yet. Expect it to be happened by 10 weeks, if it happens early nothing like it but don't get disheartened if you don't get in 8 weeks.


nope...now im looking at 10 weeks...infact im waiting for your CO to be allocated so i know my turn is coming


----------



## soumyasingh

Hello mates!!!

I am a new Joinee in the group. I have filled the application on 24th of June.... waitin for the case officer to be assigned. 
I guess because of the increase in Visa Fee, many people have logged in their applications and thus we have to wait 
So Bored of waiting though...


----------



## sahil772

My 190 visa application includes me and my wife. Please advice what documents are required to be provided for relationship proof apart from marriage certificate and her passport has spouse name . I ve read sumwhere that u ve proof that u genuine and continuing relationship. How do we prove that. Any information will b vry helpful.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku

abhilashn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to moove to AUS. i have checked the skill select and i fall in (190 sub class). Can you please help me in providing step by step process.
> 
> thanks
> abhilash


Follow this blog Migrate to Australia


----------



## Rocky Balboa

You have to write a letter from both of your side when you met, how you decided to marry, how relationship developed, Join bank account proof, if its a hindu marriage (i assume its not court marriage) attach and scan few central marriage ceremony pictures and post-wedding reception party's..my brother who is PR holder needed much more for partner visa application, but what i mentioned above for you should suffice..


----------



## mithu93ku

sahil772 said:


> My 190 visa application includes me and my wife. Please advice what documents are required to be provided for relationship proof apart from marriage certificate and her passport has spouse name . I ve read sumwhere that u ve proof that u genuine and continuing relationship. How do we prove that. Any information will b vry helpful.
> 
> Thanx in advance.


marriage certificate would suffice.  :drum:


----------



## Srikanth

killerbee82 said:


> Yes they are referring a lot of meds


HI Killer,

What is the message that is showing for you in place of 'Organize your health' in evisa portal?


----------



## mindfreak

killerbee82 said:


> Yes they are referring a lot of meds


hopefully just quality assurance!


----------



## Srikanth

Hi Guys,

Im Srikanth. Stopped visiting the forum after NSW invite but thought of coming back. Just to let you know I have mailed last week about my status and got an auto reply from team33 and 31 stating that I would receive reply in 7 working days. tomorrow would be the last day. did anyone receive the reply within the 7 day time period? coz im waiting and still haven't received any reply from them.

Srikanth.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

maybe its your GRANT day tomorrow mangalbar...subh din..offer some laddus to Lord Ganesha, visit temple at 4 am in the morning..


----------



## tds2013

soumyasingh said:


> Hello mates!!!
> 
> I am a new Joinee in the group. I have filled the application on 24th of June.... waitin for the case officer to be assigned.
> I guess because of the increase in Visa Fee, many people have logged in their applications and thus we have to wait
> So Bored of waiting though...


Hi soumya

welcome to the forum...you and i are in the same boat (along with many others on this forum)....i too am awaiting for CO allocation...  i applied on 25th June.

Ha, cant be bored yet...have a long way to go...

regards
TDS


----------



## Vijay24

killerbee82 said:


> I hope you uploaded the docs on the evisa site that after upload it should change to required


Ya. After CO's request for two docs it is changed to Requested and the status is still the same. If CO is satisfied it may changed to other status. Same for other docs also


----------



## Gurpreethm

My Medical details are still same "No health evidance required for this applicant......."


----------



## dejumotalks

*GOLDEN MAIL!!!:cheer2:*

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Hello Friends,

At long last the GOLDEN MAIL arrived safely this morning, after a long wait, sleepless night, prayers....

Indeed it’s a sigh of relief when you behold the GRANT Letter.

The whole process started in December when I submitted 1st ACS, reviewed ACS in April and in a week got positive assessment - Thanks to the forum, Superm and UdayBasis. My timeline says the rest.

NB: My medicals were referred for no reason as my dependants and I had no adverse medical condition or history. This was the longest wait ever as I kept guessing what was happening to our meds.

I called DIAC on the 12/08/13 and was told medicals where not outstanding and has been finalised, as I had seen on my e-visa page that:
"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

However, when I emailed CO previously, he said he had not received any updates.
I then emailed him again the day I had the conversation with DIAC helpdesk. One week later, which is TODAY he replied with the GOLDEN MAIL.

Thanks to GOD for his mercies endures forever, to my ever lovely and supportive wife and to ALL forum members.

I wish you ALL the best in your application.

I am definitely still active on the forum.

Moving to Oz before the end of the year. lane::second:

Best Regards,
Dej.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

your medicals are cleared..*dejumotalks* got his medicals referred on the 17th of june and got a grant today..so to those whose medicals have been referred its a good news..


----------



## mirza_755

dejumotalks said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> At long last the GOLDEN MAIL arrived safely this morning, after a long wait, sleepless night, prayers....
> 
> Indeed it’s a sigh of relief when you behold the GRANT Letter.
> 
> The whole process started in December when I submitted 1st ACS, reviewed ACS in April and in a week got positive assessment - Thanks to the forum, Superm and UdayBasis. My timeline says the rest.
> 
> NB: My medicals were referred for no reason as my dependants and I had no adverse medical condition or history. This was the longest wait ever as I kept guessing what was happening to our meds.
> 
> I called DIAC on the 12/08/13 and was told medicals where not outstanding and has been finalised, as I had seen on my e-visa page that:
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> However, when I emailed CO previously, he said he had not received any updates.
> I then emailed him again the day I had the conversation with DIAC helpdesk. One week later, which is TODAY he replied with the GOLDEN MAIL.
> 
> Thanks to GOD for his mercies endures forever, to my ever lovely and supportive wife and to ALL forum members.
> 
> I wish you ALL the best in your application.
> 
> I am definitely still active on the forum.
> 
> Moving to Oz before the end of the year. lane::second:
> 
> Best Regards,
> Dej.



Congrats


----------



## Gurpreethm

I had uploaded some pending doc yesterday but status is showing Required and for old uploaded docs its showing Recived


----------



## mayankp

dejumotalks said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> At long last the GOLDEN MAIL arrived safely this morning, after a long wait, sleepless night, prayers....
> 
> Indeed it’s a sigh of relief when you behold the GRANT Letter.
> 
> The whole process started in December when I submitted 1st ACS, reviewed ACS in April and in a week got positive assessment - Thanks to the forum, Superm and UdayBasis. My timeline says the rest.
> 
> NB: My medicals were referred for no reason as my dependants and I had no adverse medical condition or history. This was the longest wait ever as I kept guessing what was happening to our meds.
> 
> I called DIAC on the 12/08/13 and was told medicals where not outstanding and has been finalised, as I had seen on my e-visa page that:
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> However, when I emailed CO previously, he said he had not received any updates.
> I then emailed him again the day I had the conversation with DIAC helpdesk. One week later, which is TODAY he replied with the GOLDEN MAIL.
> 
> Thanks to GOD for his mercies endures forever, to my ever lovely and supportive wife and to ALL forum members.
> 
> I wish you ALL the best in your application.
> 
> I am definitely still active on the forum.
> 
> Moving to Oz before the end of the year. lane::second:
> 
> Best Regards,
> Dej.


Congratulations Dej.....Worth waiting. All the best.


----------



## Srikanth

Gurpreethm said:


> My Medical details are still same "No health evidance required for this applicant......."


I too have the same detail in place of Organize health examinations link.


----------



## The Shobra

Hi all ,
Please ,I have a question about translation of non-English documents do I need to translate it with Legal translator or I can do it at any translation center (non legal).
Thanks


----------



## dejumotalks

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats


Thanks Mirza,
wish u all the very best


----------



## mindfreak

I just spoke to the clinic where I got my meds done, spoke to the manager who looks after Australian Immigration meds. She informed me that my meds have been completely cleared from their end, and there's nothing on it that requires my immediate attention. And asked me to get in touch with the CO.


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> I just spoke to the clinic where I got my meds done, spoke to the manager who looks after Australian Immigration meds. She informed me that my meds have been completely cleared from their end, and there's nothing on it that requires my immediate attention. And asked me to get in touch with the CO.


Then the grant is round the corner. Maybe in this week. Wish we get grants in this week


----------



## tds2013

dejumotalks said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> At long last the GOLDEN MAIL arrived safely this morning, after a long wait, sleepless night, prayers....
> 
> Indeed it’s a sigh of relief when you behold the GRANT Letter.
> 
> The whole process started in December when I submitted 1st ACS, reviewed ACS in April and in a week got positive assessment - Thanks to the forum, Superm and UdayBasis. My timeline says the rest.
> 
> NB: My medicals were referred for no reason as my dependants and I had no adverse medical condition or history. This was the longest wait ever as I kept guessing what was happening to our meds.
> 
> I called DIAC on the 12/08/13 and was told medicals where not outstanding and has been finalised, as I had seen on my e-visa page that:
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> However, when I emailed CO previously, he said he had not received any updates.
> I then emailed him again the day I had the conversation with DIAC helpdesk. One week later, which is TODAY he replied with the GOLDEN MAIL.
> 
> Thanks to GOD for his mercies endures forever, to my ever lovely and supportive wife and to ALL forum members.
> 
> I wish you ALL the best in your application.
> 
> I am definitely still active on the forum.
> 
> Moving to Oz before the end of the year. lane::second:
> 
> Best Regards,
> Dej.


Hey

Congratulations dear....You bring hope  ...All the best for your journey ahead and yay party time....


----------



## nikhiljuneja

Congrats buddy for your golden mail.. can anyone please help me by providing any email id to contact?
As per telephonic conversation i was told that CO has been assigned, not told which one...
I have uploaded all docs and medicals completed...
How can i contact them now to ask the status? or should i wait further?


----------



## dejumotalks

tds2013 said:


> Hey
> 
> Congratulations dear....You bring hope  ...All the best for your journey ahead and yay party time....



thanks mate,
real parry time


----------



## dejumotalks

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Hello Friends,

At long last the GOLDEN MAIL arrived safely this morning, after a long wait, sleepless night, prayers....

Indeed it’s a sigh of relief when you behold the GRANT Letter.

The whole process started in December when I submitted 1st ACS, reviewed ACS in April and in a week got positive assessment - Thanks to the forum, Superm and UdayBasis. My timeline says the rest.

NB: My medicals were referred for no reason as my dependants and I had no adverse medical condition or history. This was the longest wait ever as I kept guessing what was happening to our meds.

I called DIAC on the 12/08/13 and was told medicals where not outstanding and has been finalised, as I had seen on my e-visa page that:
"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

However, when I emailed CO previously, he said he had not received any updates.
I then emailed him again the day I had the conversation with DIAC helpdesk. One week later, which is TODAY he replied with the GOLDEN MAIL.

Thanks to GOD for his mercies endures forever, to my ever lovely and supportive wife and to ALL forum members.

I wish you ALL the best in your application.

I am definitely still active on the forum.

Moving to Oz before the end of the year.lane:lane:

Best Regards,
Dej.


----------



## Razaqng

dejumotalks said:


> thanks mate,
> real parry time


My broda at last the suspense is over.Am so happy for you.

I pray mine too comes around by this Thursday.Cheers.

Regards to the family and wish you success ahead.:drum:


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Then the grant is round the corner. Maybe in this week. Wish we get grants in this week


Mate i really hope so, that would be amazing after all this waiting.


----------



## himanarw

hi frns, 

Ive been quietly reading comments from you all for a while now. And i guess its the time when I should break an ice. 

Hope all are doing fine.

Ive applied DIAC application on 23rd June 2013 and got the acknowledgement email from DIAC on 31st july 2013. 

Its almost been 8weeks now I am waiting for CO to get assigned.

However if some can please advice me 8 weeks of CO allocation time as suggested by the DIAC starts from you pay the Visa fees or from the acknowledgement mail ?

Also did any one form late june13 got grant/CO ??

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards


----------



## killerbee82

Rocky Balboa said:


> what does your medical status in eVisa portal show? anything requested or no change..what was it like before?


No change same as before


----------



## sankebraham27

Hi guys,

I've been monitoring my application quite closely after my medicals were done way back in End June. Till last Friday I could see the "Organise your Health examinations" link and today was surprised that the link was replaced by a statement "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

From the threads it seems a positive sign and the grant is on its way. Can someone confirm my understanding (asking this for self satisfaction )

How many days more need to wait for the same? Waiting time is so bloody killing!

Regards,
Sanket


----------



## sebinjose

tds2013 said:


> My agent says the same. Infact he wont let me get the PCC also. Says they need the email from CO first..i dont know if thats the case....i am worried now, its 7 weeks now and no CO...


PCC doesnt need any mail from CO..I got mine in an hour from passport office..


----------



## killerbee82

Gurpreethm said:


> My Medical details are still same "No health evidance required for this applicant......."


Yours are cleared


----------



## nikhiljuneja

himanarw said:


> hi frns,
> 
> Ive been quietly reading comments from you all for a while now. And i guess its the time when I should break an ice.
> 
> Hope all are doing fine.
> 
> Ive applied DIAC application on 23rd June 2013 and got the acknowledgement email from DIAC on 31st july 2013.
> 
> Its almost been 8weeks now I am waiting for CO to get assigned.
> 
> However if some can please advice me 8 weeks of CO allocation time as suggested by the DIAC starts from you pay the Visa fees or from the acknowledgement mail ?
> 
> Also did any one form late june13 got grant/CO ??
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best Regards


Whats in the ack mail which you get from DIAC?

I didn't received any mail on submitting the application... is it fine?

Thanks,
~Nik


----------



## frodo12

Andrew2000 said:


> Hi, I just wonder what's the progress of current CO assigned? i have got my invitation on 5 AUG, and elodged all necessary files on that day as well. Could you guys give me any clues regarding the updating status.


You can expect to get a CO allocated around 7th - 8th week, not later than that. Anything earlier, and you are lucky


----------



## frodo12

PDHUNT said:


> HI Friends,
> 
> Today I have check my application status and found a new link *Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant* for me and my wife.
> 
> This link open a new popup window and a link to the form 80. I have already uploaded form 80 for both of us yesterday and this link was not shown yesterday.
> 
> Does any expat experienced the same ?


I don't think you have anything to worry on this one. If you have already uploaded form 80, then wait till your allocated CO asks for additional documents.

BTW, I have a similar link on eVisa page as well. My CO has confirmed to have received all my uploaded documents, which includes form 80.


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> I just spoke to the clinic where I got my meds done, spoke to the manager who looks after Australian Immigration meds. She informed me that my meds have been completely cleared from their end, and there's nothing on it that requires my immediate attention. And asked me to get in touch with the CO.


Same information from my clinic. May be my meds referred for quality cheque only.ray2:


----------



## frodo12

nikhiljuneja said:


> Any email id through which we can get update on our application?
> 
> for me also EOI submitted date was 6th June, and no information of CO, though on call a lady confirmed that CO was assigned and would contact me if required.
> 
> ~Nik


If a CO has already been allocated to your application, then DIAC should give you his / her team name and team email address. Or at least get the team name, and folks in this forum should be able to give you the team email address as it is a generic one.


----------



## tds2013

nikhiljuneja said:


> Whats in the ack mail which you get from DIAC?
> 
> I didn't received any mail on submitting the application... is it fine?
> 
> Thanks,
> ~Nik


The ack mail can be generated immediately or it may take few days (for me it came right away..however i've seen many applicants getting ack a week or so later)...

it includes ack of your valid application and summary of your application. You need to consider this date for your visa grant timeline.


----------



## akiimanu

frodo12 said:


> I don't think you have anything to worry on this one. If you have already uploaded form 80, then wait till your allocated CO asks for additional documents.
> 
> BTW, I have a similar link on eVisa page as well. My CO has confirmed to have received all my uploaded documents, which includes form 80.


Hi Frodo 

I have uploaded all the docs except Form 80 , we have not heard from CO yet , so I am assuming Co is not assigned. Should we go ahead and fill form 80 and upload upfront.

Please suggest , it is for 189 subclass application filed on 19th July.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sebinjose

tds2013 said:


> My agent says the same. Infact he wont let me get the PCC also. Says they need the email from CO first..i dont know if thats the case....i am worried now, its 7 weeks now and no CO...


Here's the link for Indian PCC. Please check this..
Download e-Form : User Assistance | Passport Seva


----------



## shift_move

Hey all,
yet another applicatant joining the party 
Everything is in the signature below.

My visa page shows the below, does it mean my meds are cleared?? Any idea guys...

*'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship'*

By the way are we maintaining any docs for the July applicants? If not you guys what's your opinion on starting one (like, lodged date, meds/pcc date, meds cleared date, CO allocation date and finally the grant date)

Thanks and all the best guys!


----------



## frodo12

Jagz said:


> I know... but I have already uploaded my PCC so delaying medicals wont help for entry limit...
> but *my consultant is saying its mandatory to wait for CO to do medical which I am sure is not the case*. I have also asked her to check with her seniors n update me..Lets see what they have to say .....
> 
> Jagz


It is not mandatory. The faster you upload it, the better it is for your application. I fail to understand what would anyone gain by not completing one's medicals while you wait for CO allocation !!! You save on some valuable time in case it's referred.


----------



## mindfreak

mithu93ku said:


> Same information from my clinic. May be my meds referred for quality cheque only.ray2:


why do they do that to us? When there are other people who need further medical assessment etc?

They say they have a backlog, they create that backlog on themselves! What ****s!!!


----------



## frodo12

akiimanu said:


> Hi Frodo
> 
> I have uploaded all the docs except Form 80 , we have not heard from CO yet , so I am assuming Co is not assigned. Should we go ahead and fill form 80 and upload upfront.
> 
> Please suggest , it is for 189 subclass application filed on 19th July.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Yes. No harm done to your case if you front load this very important document.


----------



## venkatravinder

akiimanu said:


> Hi Frodo
> 
> I have uploaded all the docs except Form 80 , we have not heard from CO yet , so I am assuming Co is not assigned. Should we go ahead and fill form 80 and upload upfront.
> 
> Please suggest , it is for 189 subclass application filed on 19th July.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Hey its better to fill the form 80.

As we know the DIAC is occupied with abundant no of visa applications,it makes their life easy by pre loading everything.

Even u will save the time of CO contacting u and uploading on need basis.

DIAC is totally full with applications so patience is required for everyone here.
Lets hope that god gives us that patience and let the DIAC do their work asap.


----------



## tds2013

sebinjose said:


> PCC doesnt need any mail from CO..I got mine in an hour from passport office..


ok..what is the process for getting PCC?..i know the meds are uploaded directly by the hospital....what about the PCC


----------



## frodo12

dejumotalks said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> At long last the GOLDEN MAIL arrived safely this morning, after a long wait, sleepless night, prayers....
> 
> Indeed it’s a sigh of relief when you behold the GRANT Letter.
> 
> The whole process started in December when I submitted 1st ACS, reviewed ACS in April and in a week got positive assessment - Thanks to the forum, Superm and UdayBasis. My timeline says the rest.
> 
> NB: My medicals were referred for no reason as my dependants and I had no adverse medical condition or history. This was the longest wait ever as I kept guessing what was happening to our meds.
> 
> I called DIAC on the 12/08/13 and was told medicals where not outstanding and has been finalised, as I had seen on my e-visa page that:
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> However, when I emailed CO previously, he said he had not received any updates.
> I then emailed him again the day I had the conversation with DIAC helpdesk. One week later, which is TODAY he replied with the GOLDEN MAIL.
> 
> Thanks to GOD for his mercies endures forever, to my ever lovely and supportive wife and to ALL forum members.
> 
> I wish you ALL the best in your application.
> 
> I am definitely still active on the forum.
> 
> Moving to Oz before the end of the year. lane::second:
> 
> Best Regards,
> Dej.


Congrats !! Which team ?


----------



## tds2013

sebinjose said:


> Here's the link for Indian PCC. Please check this..
> Download e-Form : User Assistance | Passport Seva


Thanks mate..


----------



## The Shobra

Hi all ,
Please ,I have a question about translation of non-English documents do I need to translate it with Legal translator or I can do it at any translation center (non legal).
Thanks


----------



## Andy10

Dear killerbee82, mithu93ku, mindfreak, Hyd786, amitso, SS28, Srikanth....

Thanks for the wishes... Hoping you guys who are left get a speedy grant soon!


----------



## frodo12

tds2013 said:


> ok..what is the process for getting PCC?..i know the meds are uploaded directly by the hospital....what about the PCC


In case of India PCC, you will be furnished a letter, and your passport will be stamped mentioning the country name and date. Follow the standard procedure to scan and upload both these documents.


----------



## Andy10

Btw... it was brisbane team 31 for me..


----------



## venkatravinder

Andy10 said:


> Dear killerbee82, mithu93ku, mindfreak, Hyd786, amitso, SS28, Srikanth....
> 
> Thanks for the wishes... Hoping you guys who are left get a speedy grant soon!


Congrats dude.
190's are getting real quick.


----------



## killerbee82

Andy10 said:


> Dear killerbee82, mithu93ku, mindfreak, Hyd786, amitso, SS28, Srikanth....
> 
> Thanks for the wishes... Hoping you guys who are left get a speedy grant soon!


Thank you Andy stay active on this forum as long as possible though I am sure there is going to be the inevitable when we all get our grants and slowly disappear in oz n get busy with our lives

Peace


----------



## venkatravinder

shift_move said:


> Hey all,
> yet another applicatant joining the party
> Everything is in the signature below.
> 
> My visa page shows the below, does it mean my meds are cleared?? Any idea guys...
> 
> *'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship'*
> 
> By the way are we maintaining any docs for the July applicants? If not you guys what's your opinion on starting one (like, lodged date, meds/pcc date, meds cleared date, CO allocation date and finally the grant date)
> 
> Thanks and all the best guys!


Check this:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


----------



## earldro

The Shobra said:


> Hi all ,
> Please ,I have a question about translation of non-English documents do I need to translate it with Legal translator or I can do it at any translation center (non legal).
> Thanks


Hi,

You will need a legal translation, I had to get it done for my wife since she was born in Saudi and her birth certificate was in Arabic.

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## earldro

Andy10 said:


> Btw... it was brisbane team 31 for me..


Congrats Andy, all the very best!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Andy10 said:


> Dear killerbee82, mithu93ku, mindfreak, Hyd786, amitso, SS28, Srikanth....
> 
> Thanks for the wishes... Hoping you guys who are left get a speedy grant soon!


I urged you to call DIAC last week..your wife asked you to hold on..see what you got beginning of this week..:tea::drum:

maybe i also should switch to silent mode..and not call DIAC


----------



## DesiTadka

My wife received ACT SS and Nomination and we have started the visa lodging process. We want the health examinations done prior to lodging the application and have already signed up and received e-referral letter and scheduled appointment this week.

On the visa application page-3, there is a question stating "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian Visa in the last 12 months?". 

Question: Should I say YES and and write HAP ID? Should we wait to have the health exam done prior to lodging the application?


----------



## kittydoll

r u guys updating ur timelines on 


189 visa applicants
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

and

July applicants 189 and 190
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0

???


----------



## sahil772

Andy10 said:


> Btw... it was brisbane team 31 for me..


Congrats


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi All, Plz observe on thing. other than Software Engg. all are getting Grants from 31 July. My consultant says that it may be some heavy changes of CO or back-end process has been slow down. Is any Idea whats going on. Plz do share if any thing news come across


----------



## Srikanth

rahulmenda said:


> Hi All, Plz observe on thing. other than Software Engg. all are getting Grants from 31 July. My consultant says that it may be some heavy changes of CO or back-end process has been slow down. Is any Idea whats going on. Plz do share if any thing news come across


But according to the excel sheet I see many other ANZSCOs still awaiting for grants.


----------



## vinnie88

i have seen and heard of a lot of people talking about delays and DIAC being occupied... any particular reasons?


----------



## Vijay24

Congrats Andy10. All the best.


----------



## vikas_ahuja

Hello Everyone, 

Let me introduce myself. My name is Vikas Ahuja / Gurgaon and starting my process for Oz PRship. 

Would love to talk and share view in this forum.

Thanks,
Vikas


----------



## wyn85

Dear all,

I really need some help here. 

When I login evisa and click on 'view application', I found that there are many missing details including my Education, Employment and Language. Does this happen to you??:help:


----------



## tanvir360

*Dear all mates who r vividly w8ing 4 CO whether in dream or reality..........

Do u know how does our CO look like....???*


----------



## ibtihaj

wyn85 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I really need some help here.
> 
> When I login evisa and click on 'view application', I found that there are many missing details including my Education, Employment and Language. Does this happen to you??:help:


yes same here . the moment I paid my e-visa and I click View Application , my ielts/educational/work exp. info is missing from the application


----------



## sahil772

mithu93ku said:


> marriage certificate would suffice.  :drum:


Thanx Mithu. I dont know why agent has given such long list from immigration website which I copied below. Any suggestion in which case these things are required?

Including dependent family members in your application

Your partner

You can include your partner in your visa application when you lodge your application.

If you lodge a Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa or Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa application and later decide to add your partner, you can ask the department to add them to the application. You must do this, in writing, before a decision is made on your application. Complete and send Form 1022: Notification of changes in circumstances to the office that is processing your application.

You cannot add a partner to your Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa application after lodgement.

To include your partner in your application, there are requirements and evidence that must be provided to prove dependency.
You must prove that you and your partner are:

legally married, or
in a de facto relationship.
Acceptable forms of proof include:

a certified copy of your marriage certificate issued by an official registry office, or
evidence to demonstrate that you have been in a genuine and ongoing relationship for the 12 months immediately before making the application, unless there are compelling reasons.
Other requirements include providing:

evidence of the history of your relationship, through a signed statement regarding
how, when and where you first met
how your relationship developed
your domestic arrangements, that is, how you support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began
any periods of separation, when and why the separation occurred, for how long and how you maintained your relationship during the period of separation
your future plans.
evidence of a genuine and continuing relationship, within the four broad categories of evidence below
financial aspects of the relationship, such as:
joint ownership of your house or joint names on a lease
correspondence addressed to both of you at the same address
details of financial commitments including bank statements, and any joint liabilities.
the nature of the household, such as:
any joint responsibility for the care and support of children
your living arrangements including sharing responsibilities within the home.
social context, such as:
evidence that you and your partner are generally accepted as a couple socially such as joint invitations
evidence of common friends
assessments by your friends and family of your relationship
joint travel or joint participation in sporting, social or cultural activities.
your commitment, such as:
the duration of your relationship including knowledge of each other
intention that your relationship will be long term through things such as the terms of your wills, and
correspondence and telephone accounts to show that contact was maintained during any periods of separation.

Including family members


----------



## mithu93ku

sahil772 said:


> Thanx Mithu. I dont know why agent has given such long list from immigration website which I copied below. Any suggestion in which case these things are required?
> 
> Including dependent family members in your application
> 
> Your partner
> 
> You can include your partner in your visa application when you lodge your application.
> 
> If you lodge a Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa or Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa application and later decide to add your partner, you can ask the department to add them to the application. You must do this, in writing, before a decision is made on your application. Complete and send Form 1022: Notification of changes in circumstances to the office that is processing your application.
> 
> You cannot add a partner to your Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa application after lodgement.
> 
> To include your partner in your application, there are requirements and evidence that must be provided to prove dependency.
> You must prove that you and your partner are:
> 
> legally married, or
> in a de facto relationship.
> Acceptable forms of proof include:
> 
> a certified copy of your marriage certificate issued by an official registry office, or
> evidence to demonstrate that you have been in a genuine and ongoing relationship for the 12 months immediately before making the application, unless there are compelling reasons.
> Other requirements include providing:
> 
> evidence of the history of your relationship, through a signed statement regarding
> how, when and where you first met
> how your relationship developed
> your domestic arrangements, that is, how you support each other financially, physically and emotionally and when this level of commitment began
> any periods of separation, when and why the separation occurred, for how long and how you maintained your relationship during the period of separation
> your future plans.
> evidence of a genuine and continuing relationship, within the four broad categories of evidence below
> financial aspects of the relationship, such as:
> joint ownership of your house or joint names on a lease
> correspondence addressed to both of you at the same address
> details of financial commitments including bank statements, and any joint liabilities.
> the nature of the household, such as:
> any joint responsibility for the care and support of children
> your living arrangements including sharing responsibilities within the home.
> social context, such as:
> evidence that you and your partner are generally accepted as a couple socially such as joint invitations
> evidence of common friends
> assessments by your friends and family of your relationship
> joint travel or joint participation in sporting, social or cultural activities.
> your commitment, such as:
> the duration of your relationship including knowledge of each other
> intention that your relationship will be long term through things such as the terms of your wills, and
> correspondence and telephone accounts to show that contact was maintained during any periods of separation.
> 
> Including family members


*a certified copy of your marriage certificate issued by an official registry office* is enough for you. If you were not married and you want to include your partner, then other conditions come here.:thumb:


----------



## mithu93ku

vikas_ahuja said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Let me introduce myself. My name is Vikas Ahuja / Gurgaon and starting my process for Oz PRship.
> 
> Would love to talk and share view in this forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vikas


Welcome *vikas_ahuja*.:thumb::drum:


----------



## Mashtor

Hello,

I am uploading my documents in https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/
When I select Birth Certificate or anything else, there is an option: Description

What should I write in the description? or should I keep it blank? Please share your experience regarding documents upload.


----------



## BGMate

Congratulations Dej!!!!


All the best!


----------



## Andy10

Rocky Balboa said:


> I urged you to call DIAC last week..your wife asked you to hold on..see what you got beginning of this week..:tea::drum:
> 
> maybe i also should switch to silent mode..and not call DIAC


At last Rocky.. i was wondering how come I didn't hear from you!

Thanks and I m sure you will get your grant soon.. I realised one thing.. everyone would get a grant eventually until and unless there is some extreme case. Its just a matter of time... :tea: but I m glad i did the medicals and PCC before hand and not wait as my agent told me.. thanks to the forum members for the help..


----------



## Andy10

sahil772 said:


> Congrats


Thanks Sahil772!


----------



## Andy10

tanvir360 said:


> *Dear all mates who r vividly w8ing 4 CO whether in dream or reality..........
> 
> Do u know how does our CO look like....???*


:tape2:


----------



## Andy10

Vijay24 said:


> Congrats Andy10. All the best.


Thanks Vijay24.... !


----------



## Mashtor

Andy10 said:


> Thanks Vijay24.... !


Congrats Andy,


Could you please mention the list of documents what you uploaded?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andy10

venkatravinder said:


> Congrats dude.
> 190's are getting real quick.


Thanks Venkat..


----------



## Andy10

Mashtor said:


> Congrats Andy,
> 
> 
> Could you please mention the list of documents what you uploaded?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I uploaded all documents required in the eVisa page and form 80 and form 929 for change of address...


----------



## Andy10

earldro said:


> Congrats Andy, all the very best!!


Thanks Earldro.....


----------



## mithu93ku

Mashtor said:


> Congrats Andy,
> 
> 
> Could you please mention the list of documents what you uploaded?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dear Mashtor, Please follow the blog Migrate to Australia. Your query started. :fencing::drum:


----------



## Mashtor

Andy10 said:


> I uploaded all documents required in the eVisa page and form 80 and form 929 for change of address...


Thanks for your reply.

There is an option of Description, just below the document type when uploading the documents. Did you write anything in the description?


----------



## Mashtor

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Mashtor, Please follow the blog Migrate to Australia. Your query started. :fencing::drum:


Thank you Mithu brother.

I am in problem regarding description filed just after document type when uploading documents. For example, I am uploading IELTS result and selected IELTS in document type. What should I write in the description field?


----------



## JP Mosa

Mashtor said:


> Thank you Mithu brother.
> 
> I am in problem regarding description filed just after document type when uploading documents. For example, I am uploading IELTS result and selected IELTS in document type. What should I write in the description field?


Write IELTS TRF or TRF


----------



## kaurrajbir

Jagz said:


> I know... but I have already uploaded my PCC so delaying medicals wont help for entry limit...
> but my consultant is saying its mandatory to wait for CO to do medical which I am sure is not the case. I have also asked her to check with her seniors n update me..Lets see what they have to say .....
> 
> Jagz


You must go for medicals


----------



## HUEVOPANCHO

Hi mates, my agent lodged my application on May 27, it has been more than 10 weeks and I haven't been contacted yet by a CO, actually I haven't been allocated one!, this is driving me crazy! I´ve been reading this forum for a whole month watching how lots and lots of visas have been granted with a later lodging date than mine! I did call 2 weeks ago and they just said that a CO hasn't been allocated to my case!

I front uploaded all the documentation required even he health and character requirements!

By the way how could I access to the excel file to write-down my case details?
__________________
262113, *IELTS* L:7 S:7 R:6.5 W:6.5 OB:6.5 *NSW SPONSORSHIP GRANTED:*18/05/2013 *Invitation:*19/05/2013 20 *VISA APPLICATION*:27/05/2013 *CO:* WAITING *GRANT:*WATING


----------



## dejumotalks

BGMate said:


> Congratulations Dej!!!!
> 
> 
> All the best!


Thanks Mate
All d best also


----------



## lachuupriya

Hi All,

I have complete Medical and PCC. 
Now it shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

I have also uploaded Form 80 completely filled.
But still I see "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"

Anyone came across this situation.


----------



## killerbee82

lachuupriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have complete Medical and PCC.
> Now it shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> I have also uploaded Form 80 completely filled.
> But still I see "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> Anyone came across this situation.


Your meds are clear


----------



## lachuupriya

killerbee82 said:


> Your meds are clear


Thanks Killerbee82
But I would like to know why character assessment link shows??


----------



## killerbee82

lachuupriya said:


> Thanks Killerbee82
> But I would like to know why character assessment link shows??


Wait for co allocation the status have to be manually changed


----------



## happybuddha

The 189 queue is moving so slow


----------



## erbash

Jagz said:


> I know... but I have already uploaded my PCC so delaying medicals wont help for entry limit...
> but my consultant is saying its mandatory to wait for CO to do medical which I am sure is not the case. I have also asked her to check with her seniors n update me..Lets see what they have to say .....
> 
> Jagz


I am sorry to say your consultant is wrong when he/she says "it's mandatory to wait for CO to do medical". I wish you did everything by yourself. It is not that difficult.


----------



## erbash

tds2013 said:


> nope...now im looking at 10 weeks...infact im waiting for your CO to be allocated so i know my turn is coming


Yours will be allocated by this Friday latest. I can feel it


----------



## erbash

dejumotalks said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> At long last the GOLDEN MAIL arrived safely this morning, after a long wait, sleepless night, prayers....
> 
> Indeed it’s a sigh of relief when you behold the GRANT Letter.
> 
> The whole process started in December when I submitted 1st ACS, reviewed ACS in April and in a week got positive assessment - Thanks to the forum, Superm and UdayBasis. My timeline says the rest.
> 
> NB: My medicals were referred for no reason as my dependants and I had no adverse medical condition or history. This was the longest wait ever as I kept guessing what was happening to our meds.
> 
> I called DIAC on the 12/08/13 and was told medicals where not outstanding and has been finalised, as I had seen on my e-visa page that:
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> However, when I emailed CO previously, he said he had not received any updates.
> I then emailed him again the day I had the conversation with DIAC helpdesk. One week later, which is TODAY he replied with the GOLDEN MAIL.
> 
> Thanks to GOD for his mercies endures forever, to my ever lovely and supportive wife and to ALL forum members.
> 
> I wish you ALL the best in your application.
> 
> I am definitely still active on the forum.
> 
> Moving to Oz before the end of the year. lane::second:
> 
> Best Regards,
> Dej.



Congrats


----------



## viperfx07

Thanks to Christ Jesus - my hope and my strength

I've got a direct grant. Been a silence spectator for a couple of months and reading all your posts has been giving me such a great support.

Hope you guys have best of luck. I put my details on signature. 

Have a great day


----------



## joejohn

viperfx07 said:


> Thanks to Christ Jesus - my hope and my strength
> 
> I've got a direct grant. Been a silence spectator for a couple of months and reading all your posts has been giving me such a great support.
> 
> Hope you guys have best of luck. I put my details on signature.
> 
> Have a great day


Wow! that was super fast... Grant in 20 days!!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## viperfx07

Yes, I myself was quite surprised when my agent told me that. I thought I was gonna get through another week to get a CO.

I was actually just lying in my bed 'cos I'm sick and on sick leave  This news just made my day :cheer2: cheer2:cheer2:

I'm dancing like a :llama:



joejohn said:


> Wow! that was super fast... Grant in 20 days!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

viperfx07 said:


> Yes, I myself was quite surprised when my agent told me that. I thought I was gonna get through another week to get a CO.
> 
> I was actually just lying in my bed 'cos I'm sick and on sick leave  This news just made my day :cheer2: cheer2:cheer2:
> 
> I'm dancing like a :llama:


WOW..Grant in 20 days..thats awesome mate..and here i have been waiting for *50* days still no signs of CO....

today i plan to call them..7 weeks and still nothing..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

HUEVOPANCHO said:


> Hi mates, my agent lodged my application on May 27, it has been more than 10 weeks and I haven't been contacted yet by a CO, actually I haven't been allocated one!, this is driving me crazy! I´ve been reading this forum for a whole month watching how lots and lots of visas have been granted with a later lodging date than mine! I did call 2 weeks ago and they just said that a CO hasn't been allocated to my case!
> 
> I front uploaded all the documentation required even he health and character requirements!
> 
> By the way how could I access to the excel file to write-down my case details?
> __________________
> 262113, *IELTS* L:7 S:7 R:6.5 W:6.5 OB:6.5 *NSW SPONSORSHIP GRANTED:*18/05/2013 *Invitation:*19/05/2013 20 *VISA APPLICATION*:27/05/2013 *CO:* WAITING *GRANT:*WATING


I think you should call them again now..i have been waiting for 7 weeks now..their timeframe is 5 weeks but 10 weeks and nothing??? seriously buzz them once more today..i am also calling them today


----------



## Rocky Balboa

joejohn said:


> Wow! that was super fast... Grant in 20 days!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!


mate, any news from a CO? have you called DIAC..


----------



## JP Mosa

viperfx07 said:


> Thanks to Christ Jesus - my hope and my strength
> 
> I've got a direct grant. Been a silence spectator for a couple of months and reading all your posts has been giving me such a great support.
> 
> Hope you guys have best of luck. I put my details on signature.
> 
> Have a great day



Awesome.........Congrazz mate...........Good luck for future..........May God bestow His showers of blessings upon you........


----------



## viperfx07

Rocky Balboa said:


> WOW..Grant in 20 days..thats awesome mate..and here i have been waiting for *50* days still no signs of CO....
> 
> today i plan to call them..7 weeks and still nothing..


I hope you'll get it soon and get Team 7 Adelaide 

I'm glad you asked them directly since it's not supposed to be that long


----------



## joejohn

Rocky Balboa said:


> mate, any news from a CO? have you called DIAC..


No, didn't call DIAC yet... I'm on 189 and it will be a long wait for me... will call diac after completing 8 weeks.


----------



## viperfx07

JP Mosa said:


> Awesome.........Congrazz mate...........Good luck for future..........May God bestow His showers of blessings upon you........


Thanks Mosa, best of luck for your application for the coming weeks. Have faith in Him  God bless you


----------



## Andy10

Mashtor said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> There is an option of Description, just below the document type when uploading the documents. Did you write anything in the description?


Just need to fill in the details of the file. e.g if you are showing proof of marriage then 'Marriage Certificate' so on and so forth


----------



## Andy10

lachuupriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have complete Medical and PCC.
> Now it shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> I have also uploaded Form 80 completely filled.
> But still I see "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> Anyone came across this situation.


Yes, thats maybe a system glitch or the like.. when you get a grant, the CO removes that and replaces it with a grant letter at that same spot.. !


----------



## Andy10

viperfx07 said:


> Thanks to Christ Jesus - my hope and my strength
> 
> I've got a direct grant. Been a silence spectator for a couple of months and reading all your posts has been giving me such a great support.
> 
> Hope you guys have best of luck. I put my details on signature.
> 
> Have a great day


Congratulations!


----------



## HUEVOPANCHO

Rocky Balboa said:


> I think you should call them again now..i have been waiting for 7 weeks now..their timeframe is 5 weeks but 10 weeks and nothing??? seriously buzz them once more today..i am also calling them today


I just called them, they said to me not to get worry, because due to I front upload all the requirements I will be contacted by a CO only in two possible scenarios: the first one if they need anything else from me OR the second one (And most desired one) if they have taken a decision about my case!!(Visa Grant), they dint provide me any further information about my case because I applied using a migration agent!! so they will contact him if they need it!

So theres nothing more to do than wait with fingers crossed !!!


----------



## viperfx07

Andy10 said:


> Yes, thats maybe a system glitch or the like.. when you get a grant, the CO removes that and replaces it with a grant letter at that same spot.. !


Thanks Andy10...you too mate


----------



## Vijay24

Congrats Viperfx. Enjoy your time. All the best for your future


----------



## mithu93ku

viperfx07 said:


> Thanks to Christ Jesus - my hope and my strength
> 
> I've got a direct grant. Been a silence spectator for a couple of months and reading all your posts has been giving me such a great support.
> 
> Hope you guys have best of luck. I put my details on signature.
> 
> Have a great day


Congrats Mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## earldro

viperfx07 said:


> Thanks to Christ Jesus - my hope and my strength
> 
> I've got a direct grant. Been a silence spectator for a couple of months and reading all your posts has been giving me such a great support.
> 
> Hope you guys have best of luck. I put my details on signature.
> 
> Have a great day


Congrats buddy.. "They that wait upon the Lord....."

Have a blessed future.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## kish199

rocky

we wud get grants by end of next week


----------



## The Marine

viperfx07 said:


> Thanks to Christ Jesus - my hope and my strength
> 
> I've got a direct grant. Been a silence spectator for a couple of months and reading all your posts has been giving me such a great support.
> 
> Hope you guys have best of luck. I put my details on signature.
> 
> Have a great day


Are you onshore applicant?


----------



## lachuupriya

Andy10 said:


> Yes, thats maybe a system glitch or the like.. when you get a grant, the CO removes that and replaces it with a grant letter at that same spot.. !


Thanks Andy


----------



## amitgupte

Hey rocky,
Had called up DIAC this morning and was on hold for about 45 minutes. Couldnt continue longer as I had some meetings coming up. Will probably try to call up again tomorrow. Let me know if you have any word with them.
Amit


----------



## Rocky Balboa

amitgupte said:


> Hey rocky,
> Had called up DIAC this morning and was on hold for about 45 minutes. Couldnt continue longer as I had some meetings coming up. Will probably try to call up again tomorrow. Let me know if you have any word with them.
> Amit


Ok. Damn 45 minutes they told me i have not been allocated to a team or a CO yet..however i insisted the opeartor its been 7 weeks already and normally it should take 5 weeks..so she took my mobile number and email address and told me that she will contact the teams as my application file might have been missed. so might hear something soon... 

that is the reason why i have been telling people around if you think you have not heard from your CO, is not the reason that your file is complete and you may expect a direct Grant. due to high volume of applicants in june due to price hike, which is going to probably be more due to price hike from september, these people sometimes miss the file..call them and bug them. dont remain silent..i told in one of my posts..silent people get grants too but some get ignored as was my case..


----------



## sghosh

One thing for sure is now proved, but cannot come across any logic behind it. Silent listeners are getting Grants faster.


----------



## cottesloe

Congrats dejumotalks!

Need some advise, hope you guys can offer some..

My application still says In Progress (visa lodged on 2nd July) and no mention of Case Officer being assigned. I've done my medicals which were submitted electronically, and am wondering if I should/am able to get my Police Clearance done as well. 

I read in my local (Singapore) police website that a written instruction from DIAC is needed stating the purpose and necessity of the PC, before the police will process the request. I will also need a PC from the Australian police, as I've previously studied there for 2 years. Any advise on how to get this done? 

Tks.


----------



## viperfx07

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats Mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:





earldro said:


> Congrats buddy.. "They that wait upon the Lord....."
> 
> Have a blessed future.
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum





Vijay24 said:


> Congrats Viperfx. Enjoy your time. All the best for your future


Thank you mithu93ku, earldro, Vijay24 :yo:. Hope you guys get CO and granted soon.:llama:



The Marine said:


> Are you onshore applicant?


Yes, I am


----------



## himanarw

nikhiljuneja said:


> Whats in the ack mail which you get from DIAC?
> 
> I didn't received any mail on submitting the application... is it fine?
> 
> Thanks,
> ~Nik


they do send a mail saying they have received an application and will further process it. I got the same on 31st july dats like almost 6weeks later i paid the visa fees and submitted my application


----------



## mindfreak

Finally got an email from my case officer requesting for further documents. He has asked me to undergo medicals (wtf!), Birth Certificate, and Australia Federal Police Clearance (which I had already uploaded, wtf again)

Anyway, instead of the Birth Certificate, I can upload the secondary school certificate, yeah? 

And do I simply attach these documents to the email? or upload them on the eVisa portal? 

Thanks guys


----------



## NVsha

HI Mindfreak 

First of all congratulations that u will get ur VISa with in next week or might be this week for sure ,if u complete these reqrment by today.
Medicals & PCC is not an issue as u already done with it .
Yes instead of birth cert u can upload secondry school certf as i did the same .
Simply attach these dox to the E mail & send it to ur CO.

There is a possibility that u will get VISA tomrw.

Wish u luck my frnd


----------



## mindfreak

neetikavikas said:


> HI Mindfreak
> 
> First of all congratulations that u will get ur VISa with in next week or might be this week for sure ,if u complete these reqrment by today.
> Medicals & PCC is not an issue as u already done with it .
> Yes instead of birth cert u can upload secondry school certf as i did the same .
> Simply attach these dox to the E mail & send it to ur CO.
> 
> There is a possibility that u will get VISA tomrw.
> 
> Wish u luck my frnd


Thanks Neetika for the prompt reply. Much appreciated! How's life post grant?


----------



## killerbee82

mindfreak said:


> Finally got an email from my case officer requesting for further documents. He has asked me to undergo medicals (wtf!), Birth Certificate, and Australia Federal Police Clearance (which I had already uploaded, wtf again)
> 
> Anyway, instead of the Birth Certificate, I can upload the secondary school certificate, yeah?
> 
> And do I simply attach these documents to the email? or upload them on the eVisa portal?
> 
> Thanks guys


Or your passport copy as it shows birth date 

Send all the docs again via email and most probably the status against these docs show requested so re upload them (yes re upload) and email as well

For health I submitted my receipt from the clinic and compiled it in 1 PDF with the referral sheet that we have in the org your health link because they need the hap id to track your meds

Good luck


----------



## saintkamy

mindfreak said:


> Thanks Neetika for the prompt reply. Much appreciated! How's life post grant?


Mate why he asked for meds again you have undergone meds long time ago? N yeap school certificate would do.
Come on now im counting on you n killerbee to get the grant this week.:whoo:


----------



## srinu_srn

Hi All,

I have one query. I had done my ACS assessment last year Mar-2012 before new rules were implemented. Whatever exp I have ACS given the same without deducting anything. Whether it will impact anything now at final stage (I have lodged 190 visa and uploaded all docs in eVISA portal)?


----------



## Vijay24

Pranav - What is your CO's initial? Good that you got a reply. Attach in an email and send. Good luck!


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Pranav - What is your CO's initial? Good that you got a reply. Attach in an email and send. Good luck!


JS Team 2 Adelaide


----------



## mindfreak

saintkamy said:


> Mate why he asked for meds again you have undergone meds long time ago? N yeap school certificate would do.
> Come on now im counting on you n killerbee to get the grant this week.:whoo:


That's what threw me off a little bit since I have already completed my meds. Hopefully bro!


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> JS Team 2 Adelaide


Same team mate. Different CO though. Pls call me when you are free!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> That's what threw me off a little bit since I have already completed my meds. Hopefully bro!


Sometimes they may not see the link in the eVisa portal though its been there forever..things should all go well..good you heard from a CO..

in my case the lady told me they might have missed my applicaiton file, so she is going to send an email to the teams if allocation of CO is necessary for me, else just keep my fingers crossed as CO may not contact me at all if everything is complete..so i am counting on that..hopefully ours medicals get cleared.


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> Sometimes they may not see the link in the eVisa portal though its been there forever..things should all go well..good you heard from a CO..
> 
> in my case the lady told me they might have missed my applicaiton file, so she is going to send an email to the teams if allocation of CO is necessary for me, else just keep my fingers crossed as CO may not contact me at all if everything is complete..so i am counting on that..hopefully ours medicals get cleared.


I am sure u shall be able to get a CO by the end of the week - call them this Friday if you don't hear from them by then. Most likely you shall have a CO by then.

The meds is the main thing that's bothering me right now - hopefully that's cleared for us. Atleast I am mentally at ease after the panel doctor confirmed there were no findings in my health examination that needed my immediate attention and that they cleared it from their end.


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Same team mate. Different CO though. Pls call me when you are free!


sure buddy call u in an hour or so


----------



## Gurpreethm

It's my 6th week but now news about my CO


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> I am sure u shall be able to get a CO by the end of the week - call them this Friday if you don't hear from them by then. Most likely you shall have a CO by then.
> 
> The meds is the main thing that's bothering me right now - hopefully that's cleared for us. Atleast I am mentally at ease after the panel doctor confirmed there were no findings in my health examination that needed my immediate attention and that they cleared it from their end.


Yeah.:scared:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Gurpreethm said:


> It's my 6th week but now news about my CO


i am in my 8th week..i think COs watch us..so hide and u will get a grant:behindsofa:


----------



## kittydoll

YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

guys i wana share something with before i pass out...im feeling really giddy now

I GOT A CASE OFFICER....YAAYYYYY....


too soon to be true...but yes in 40 days ... 5 and half weeks....


has requested documents....



yes yes yes pinch me..
pinch me..
pinch me... lol

guys who r waiting for CO...dont lose hope.... just hang in there.........its all starting to happen....




__


----------



## kittydoll

YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

guys i wana share something with before..........i..........pass............out............
(im feeling really giddy now)

I GOT A CASE OFFICER....YAAYYYYY....


too soon to be true...but yes in 40 days ... 5 and half weeks....


has requested documents....



yes yes yes pinch me..
pinch me..
pinch me... lol

just dont lose hope....its all starting to happen....


----------



## venkatravinder

kittydoll said:


> YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> guys i wana share something with before i pass out...im feeling really giddy now
> 
> I GOT A CASE OFFICER....YAAYYYYY....
> 
> too soon to be true...but yes in 40 days ... 5 and half weeks....
> 
> has requested documents....
> 
> yes yes yes pinch me..
> pinch me..
> pinch me... lol
> 
> just dont lose hope....its all starting to happen....


Congrats buddy.
Wish u a speedy grant


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> i am in my 8th week..i think COs watch us..so hide and u will get a grant:behindsofa:


All pending docs are uploaded and keeping my finger crossed for some positive news, til then wait and pray


----------



## balajism

kittydoll said:


> YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> guys i wana share something with before..........i..........pass............out............
> (im feeling really giddy now)
> 
> I GOT A CASE OFFICER....YAAYYYYY....
> 
> 
> too soon to be true...but yes in 40 days ... 5 and half weeks....
> 
> 
> has requested documents....
> 
> 
> 
> yes yes yes pinch me..
> pinch me..
> pinch me... lol
> 
> just dont lose hope....its all starting to happen....


WOAH WOW! That's great news! Good luck!
What docs has he requested?

Your grant is very close!  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kittydoll

balajism said:


> WOAH WOW! That's great news! Good luck!
> What docs has he requested?
> 
> Your grant is very close!  :fingerscrossed:


doc 'SHE' requested were

birth certificate n indian police clearance for partner n myself
form 80 for partner


----------



## kittydoll

just in case anyone was curious


some documents (that were not relevant to me...like travel docs, work exp) have changed to 'NOT REQUIRED'


and documents that CO requested for have changed to 'REQUESTED'


other documents remain 'RECEIVED'


as for my meds...i see this
The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


i can still see this link 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant'



and status still shows 'In progress'


----------



## kittydoll

just in case anyone was curious


some documents (that were not relevant to me...like travel docs, work exp) have changed to 'NOT REQUIRED'


and documents that CO requested for have changed to 'REQUESTED'


other documents remain 'RECEIVED'


as for my meds...i see this
The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


i can still see this link 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant'



and status still shows 'In progress'


--


----------



## srinu_srn

srinu_srn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one query. I had done my ACS assessment last year Mar-2012 before new rules were implemented. Whatever exp I have ACS given the same without deducting anything. Whether it will impact anything now at final stage (I have lodged 190 visa and uploaded all docs in eVISA portal)?


Anybody got grants in june/july/Aug 2013 whose ACS assessment done last year before new rules?


----------



## kittydoll

just noticed something..

u know in the list of documents where it says
'Health, Evidence Of' - it has changed from recommended to received...

i think that means CO has received my medical results n marked it received...


----------



## kittydoll

just noticed something..

u know in the list of documents where it says
'Health, Evidence Of' - it has changed from recommended to received...

i think that means CO has received my medical results n marked it received...


...


----------



## osdjme

kittydoll said:


> just in case anyone was curious
> 
> 
> some documents (that were not relevant to me...like travel docs, work exp) have changed to 'NOT REQUIRED'
> 
> 
> and documents that CO requested for have changed to 'REQUESTED'
> 
> 
> other documents remain 'RECEIVED'
> 
> 
> as for my meds...i see this
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> 
> i can still see this link 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant'
> 
> 
> 
> and status still shows 'In progress'


Congrats Kittydoll... Have you previously uploaded your own form 80 as I can see you were only required to submit that of your partner? When did you complete your health assessment? I completed mine on 18th July but I can still see the 'Organise your health examinations' link when I log into my elodge account...However, medibank sent me a sealed copy of the medical results which are still sealed. Am I required to send this to my CO when I get one?

All the best with the rest of your application process...


----------



## balajism

kittydoll said:


> just noticed something..
> 
> u know in the list of documents where it says
> 'Health, Evidence Of' - it has changed from recommended to received...
> 
> i think that means CO has received my medical results n marked it received...


Yeah kinda obvious that 
How far along is your PCC? Good luck!

Man, being onshore sure speeds things up! At least there's some progress in this thread finally yay! We can live vicariously through you till we get our very own personal CO lol
  :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kittydoll

osdjme said:


> Congrats Kittydoll... Have you previously uploaded your own form 80 as I can see you were only required to submit that of your partner? When did you complete your health assessment? I completed mine on 18th July but I can still see the 'Organise your health examinations' link when I log into my elodge account...However, medibank sent me a sealed copy of the medical results which are still sealed. Am I required to send this to my CO when I get one?
> 
> All the best with the rest of your application process...


hi OSD

i completed my form 80 n uploaded it ages ago...yes..

my meds were done 16th july..in a normal clinic (not e-medical enabled)...
i got my sealed envelope 5 days after meds. not going to send it to CO unless she asks for it which i dont think she will..

hope tht helps


----------



## kittydoll

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have some strange thing in my employment history. Please help me how to proceed on this.
> 
> 1) Currently I am working for my 2nd company
> 
> So just assume that
> 
> My Current company: COMP2
> My Previous Companies: COMP1
> 
> When I got offer letter from COMP2, they were asked me to join immediately and they said that without relieving letter also was fine forthem. And I was on bench in my COMP1, so when I discussed with my COMP1 HR, he said that you can go and join immediately, but relieving and experience letter would be given only after one month.
> 
> So my COMP2 joining date is Jan 10th 2010 and COMP1 last date is Jan 20th 2010.
> 
> When I requested for reference letter, obviously they mentioned the same.
> 
> Please help me how to deal with this?




i don't see how this will be a problem...

i don't know of any rule on immigration website that says u cant work 2 jobs at the same time... i may be wrong...but i honestly think this shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## kittydoll

balajism said:


> Yeah kinda obvious that
> How far along is your PCC? Good luck!
> 
> Man, being onshore sure speeds things up! At least there's some progress in this thread finally yay! We can live vicariously through you till we get our very own personal CO lol
> :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


haha...sure y not? u got all the permission to live vicararara..umm...whatever that is...through me ....lolz

someone said onshore application where faster....i didnt take it seriously...but i did see another person who applied on 11july (same day as i did, but 190 visa) got pcc 1 week before me..thats 4 weeks since application...pretty fast


GOD knows where my ind pcc is...i'v been checking my mailbox everyday n getting disappointed...


----------



## osdjme

kittydoll said:


> hi OSD
> 
> i completed my form 80 n uploaded it ages ago...yes..
> 
> my meds were done 16th july..in a normal clinic (not e-medical enabled)...
> i got my sealed envelope 5 days after meds. not going to send it to CO unless she asks for it which i dont think she will..
> 
> hope tht helps


Thanks for the response.
Did you by any chance complete your medicals with Medibank Solutions in Melbourne, because I had mine done at their clinic in Dandenong VIC and they didn't seem to have e-medical. I also received a sealed envelope on the 4th day...


----------



## kittydoll

osdjme said:


> Thanks for the response.
> Did you by any chance complete your medicals with Medibank Solutions in Melbourne, because I had mine done at their clinic in Dandenong VIC and they didn't seem to have e-medical. I also received a sealed envelope on the 4th day...


yo cheers mate...me too went to dandenong thinking it will be less crowd...haha
but didnt find out they were not e-medical until i got there for the appointment..
thought of cancelling appointment n going to the one in city
n then i was like...meh.....i'm here...might as well just do it..


----------



## balajism

kittydoll said:


> haha...sure y not? u got all the permission to live vicararara..umm...whatever that is...through me ....lolz
> 
> someone said onshore application where faster....i didnt take it seriously...but i did see another person who applied on 11july (same day as i did, but 190 visa) got pcc 1 week before me..thats 4 weeks since application...pretty fast
> 
> 
> GOD knows where my ind pcc is...i'v been checking my mailbox everyday n getting disappointed...


Haha thanks for the permission lol! Woah just realised I'm 'senior expat' now 

Dunno if this'll work for you, but works for us third world ppl  You can check the progress of an application with the Passport Office (PCC, passport issue etc.) on this link if you have a file number and your DoB: Track Application Status : Passport Services | Passport Seva

Maybe it'll help!


----------



## kittydoll

balajism said:


> Haha thanks for the permission lol! Woah just realised I'm 'senior expat' now
> 
> Dunno if this'll work for you, but works for us third world ppl  You can check the progress of an application with the Passport Office (PCC, passport issue etc.) on this link if you have a file number and your DoB: Track Application Status : Passport Services | Passport Seva
> 
> Maybe it'll help!


thanks for the link jism...umm...oops balajism..

i dont have a file number...only a web reference number...which only works on this vfs website https://www.vfsglobalonline.com/IHC...vxja1mngdqv3uf55))/GlobalPassportTracker.aspx

and from day 1 (since july 22), the progress shows 'Your application is received and under assessment at the High Commission/Consulate General of India.'


----------



## shift_move

kittydoll said:


> YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> guys i wana share something with before..........i..........pass............out............
> (im feeling really giddy now)
> I GOT A CASE OFFICER....YAAYYYYY....
> too soon to be true...but yes in 40 days ... 5 and half weeks....
> has requested documents....
> 
> yes yes yes pinch me..
> pinch me..
> pinch me... lol
> just dont lose hope....its all starting to happen....


Congratulation...That was quick as per the current standards. I am like 17 days behind you...We will see how it goes

All the best for the rest of your process and hope to see your grant pretty soon.


----------



## rahulmenda

ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy MY CO Changed I am on FIREEEEEEE 

:flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## rahulmenda

*On change of my CO, I am dedicating this poem to all CO change Applicants *


A Changer Change

A change we need
A change I believe in
A change starting with me
A change starting with you
A change capable of changing the old rules
That change will modify
Our messed up world
If we believe in it
And start acting
On the little we can afford
To impact in it
That change is
Our real chance to grow,
That change is
Our quest to right all wrongs,
That change is
Our ability to stand united
And face our problems
That change is our opportunity
To prove critics wrong
That change is our legendary
For unborn generations
That change is us
Together we’ll better our world
Together we can,
Yes we can!

*By Adetimilehin Inioluwa Victor (VicAdex)*


----------



## sudheerreddy

kittydoll said:


> i don't see how this will be a problem...
> 
> i don't know of any rule on immigration website that says u cant work 2 jobs at the same time... i may be wrong...but i honestly think this shouldn't be a problem.


Hi Kittydol,

Thank you very much for your reply.

I asked my employers and they are not ready to change the dates as they can't change there previous history.

If I go ahead with my common dates with two companies, does it be a problem in future i.e any any stage of VISA processing?


----------



## tanvir360

I've got the angel CO 2day. Its Brad/Brisbane.gsm.team34.

Is there anyone who also got the same angel......???


----------



## andyv

kittydoll said:


> YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> guys i wana share something with before..........i..........pass............out............
> (im feeling really giddy now)
> 
> I GOT A CASE OFFICER....YAAYYYYY....
> 
> 
> too soon to be true...but yes in 40 days ... 5 and half weeks....
> 
> 
> has requested documents....
> 
> 
> 
> yes yes yes pinch me..
> pinch me..
> pinch me... lol
> 
> just dont lose hope....its all starting to happen....


hey congrats... did you apply for 189? I filed mine on 1st July, still no CO 
Maybe this onshore/offshore thing plays a role :confused2:


----------



## kittydoll

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Kittydol,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> I asked my employers and they are not ready to change the dates as they can't change there previous history.
> 
> If I go ahead with my common dates with two companies, does it be a problem in future i.e any any stage of VISA processing?



honestly, i dont think it will be a problem.
2 jobs overlapping is very common in australia, esp, coz there are part time n casual employment.....
u joined ur comp2 early and that is not a crime...but this my opinion.

might be worth searching the forum for people who had similar problems like ur's...n how they went abt it..


----------



## joejohn

kittydoll said:


> YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> guys i wana share something with before i pass out...im feeling really giddy now
> 
> I GOT A CASE OFFICER....YAAYYYYY....
> 
> 
> too soon to be true...but yes in 40 days ... 5 and half weeks....
> 
> 
> has requested documents....
> 
> 
> 
> yes yes yes pinch me..
> pinch me..
> pinch me... lol
> 
> guys who r waiting for CO...dont lose hope.... just hang in there.........its all starting to happen....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __


Hey Kitty! Congrats!! Finally you got CO... you are the first 189er in July who got CO!

This gives us hope that they started picking up July 189ers too.... :fingerscrossed:

Keep us updated.


----------



## kaurrajbir

kittydoll said:


> just in case anyone was curious
> 
> some documents (that were not relevant to me...like travel docs, work exp) have changed to 'NOT REQUIRED'
> 
> and documents that CO requested for have changed to 'REQUESTED'
> 
> other documents remain 'RECEIVED'
> 
> as for my meds...i see this
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> i can still see this link 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant'
> 
> and status still shows 'In progress'


Hi kitty

Are you claiming any points from work exp..?
I am just guessing if work exp docs not req..

Thanks


----------



## kittydoll

kaurrajbir said:


> Hi kitty
> 
> Are you claiming any points from work exp..?
> I am just guessing if work exp docs not req..
> 
> Thanks


no im a fresh onshore grad
no work exp


----------



## kittydoll

yea..i was shocked and very surprised..coz i know of some mid to late june applicants out there who still dont have CO

being onshore does make a difference in processing times..i guess..

 not long to go,,,.for u guys...dont worry

i almost threw up and fainted today...i was screaming even though i was alone at home.... lol


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> *On change of my CO, I am dedicating this poem to all CO change Applicants *
> 
> 
> A Changer Change
> 
> A change we need
> A change I believe in
> A change starting with me
> A change starting with you
> A change capable of changing the old rules
> That change will modify
> Our messed up world
> If we believe in it
> And start acting
> On the little we can afford
> To impact in it
> That change is
> Our real chance to grow,
> That change is
> Our quest to right all wrongs,
> That change is
> Our ability to stand united
> And face our problems
> That change is our opportunity
> To prove critics wrong
> That change is our legendary
> For unborn generations
> That change is us
> Together we’ll better our world
> Together we can,
> Yes we can!
> 
> *By Adetimilehin Inioluwa Victor (VicAdex)*



If you reapply with new occupation POET you will get your grant faster :becky:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

tanvir360 said:


> I've got the angel CO 2day. Its Brad/Brisbane.gsm.team34.
> 
> Is there anyone who also got the same angel......???


Did you call DIAC or the CO mailed you? i am running on 8th week..still waiting:juggle:


----------



## terminator1

kitty: thats a good news. all the best


----------



## ojhaa

kittydoll said:


> YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> guys i wana share something with before..........i..........pass............out............
> (im feeling really giddy now)
> 
> I GOT A CASE OFFICER....YAAYYYYY....
> 
> 
> too soon to be true...but yes in 40 days ... 5 and half weeks....
> 
> 
> has requested documents....
> 
> 
> 
> yes yes yes pinch me..
> pinch me..
> pinch me... lol
> 
> just dont lose hope....its all starting to happen....



Congratulations ,, I told you onshore is faster  Now work on the PCC as that looks to be the only thing that can hold the grant Good Luck 

P:S: you now lead the July Pack


----------



## ojhaa

joejohn said:


> Hey Kitty! Congrats!! Finally you got CO... you are the first 189er in July who got CO!
> 
> This gives us hope that they started picking up July 189ers too.... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Keep us updated.


Happy for you kitty congrats

But yes one question does come to the mind if they dont go by lodge date what logic do they use for picking applications in the que

It could be lodge date + some priority flags like Onshore/Offshore / Education etc

Just thinking aloud


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> rocky
> 
> we wud get grants by end of next week


who told you that? there is no guarantee..life is unpredictable mate and so are CO's

every July applicant so far has a CO..none for me..:bored::smash:


----------



## tanvir360

Rocky Balboa said:


> Did you call DIAC or the CO mailed you? i am running on 8th week..still waiting:juggle:


CO Has maild me 2day at 8:54 AM of ur time.......

Dont worry mate, guess u will got this angel by next week.......................


----------



## frodo12

*Grant Received*

Received my grant letter today morning 

Couple of highlights which I thought of sharing :

- Had front loaded all documents prior to CO assignment, including *form 80* and *PCC*
- As I had completed my meds quite early, it was cleared round about the same time CO was allocated. I think that saved a lot of valuable time.
- As everything was in place, CO never contacted me requesting for additional documents.
- I had proactively mailed her once just to check if everything was fine.
- As of yesterday, there was no change in the eVisa page in terms of documents' status or date. Today that table is missing so as to prevent any further document upload.

My sincere advice would be complete everything from your side, and NOT to wait for your CO to get back. Don't bother about what your agents are telling you, half the time they don't have any clue.

~2 cents


----------



## ojhaa

frodo12 said:


> Received my grant letter today morning
> 
> Couple of highlights which I thought of sharing :
> 
> - Had front loaded all documents prior to CO assignment, including *form 80* and *PCC*
> - As I had completed my meds quite early, it was cleared round about the same time CO was allocated. I think that saved a lot of valuable time.
> - As everything was in place, CO never contacted me requesting for additional documents.
> - I had proactively mailed her once just to check if everything was fine.
> - As of yesterday, there was no change in the eVisa page in terms of documents' status or date. Today that table is missing so as to prevent any further document upload.
> 
> My sincere advice would be complete everything from your side, and NOT to wait for your CO to get back. Don't bother about what your agents are telling you, half the time they don't have any clue.
> 
> ~2 cents


Congrats and good luck for the journey ahead


----------



## Rocky Balboa

completed 7th week..running on 8th week..no signs of CO. no logic..its all random.


----------



## terminator1

frodo12 said:


> Received my grant letter today morning
> 
> Couple of highlights which I thought of sharing :
> 
> - Had front loaded all documents prior to CO assignment, including *form 80* and *PCC*
> - As I had completed my meds quite early, it was cleared round about the same time CO was allocated. I think that saved a lot of valuable time.
> - As everything was in place, CO never contacted me requesting for additional documents.
> - I had proactively mailed her once just to check if everything was fine.
> - As of yesterday, there was no change in the eVisa page in terms of documents' status or date. Today that table is missing so as to prevent any further document upload.
> 
> My sincere advice would be complete everything from your side, and NOT to wait for your CO to get back. Don't bother about what your agents are telling you, half the time they don't have any clue.
> 
> ~2 cents


congrats buddy. enjoy this day!


----------



## ojhaa

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Kittydol,
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.
> 
> I asked my employers and they are not ready to change the dates as they can't change there previous history.
> 
> If I go ahead with my common dates with two companies, does it be a problem in future i.e any any stage of VISA processing?


I dont think this is problem from a visa perspective but certain employers the larger MNC's have policies against dual employment so when you submit docs to a new employer some few may question it


----------



## tanvir360

Rocky Balboa said:


> Did you call DIAC or the CO mailed you? i am running on 8th week..still waiting:juggle:


Rocky 

didnt u ask DIAC about ur CO status when u called for medical.......???


----------



## PDHUNT

tds2013 said:


> My agent says the same. Infact he wont let me get the PCC also. Says they need the email from CO first..i dont know if thats the case....i am worried now, its 7 weeks now and no CO...


I guess this is correctly said by your agent. I would like to share my experience here with my local PSK in Vadodara, Gujarat. After reading and observing may time lines and post in this thread, I made my mind to go through medicals and PCC. The medical went well and I guess it has cleared for both me and my wife. 
So I glade and moved to next step of booking appointments for our PCC through Passport office via online application. Yesterday, when I goto my PSK and APO lady asked for a letter or email from the Australian embassy where they have mentioned to get the PCC done. As I was doing my PCC beforehand, so I don't have one  so I have to come back with heavy heart and without PCC.

So ,guys I advice those who are waiting for their CO can go for their Medicals and Form 80 and should wait for the CO's letter for their PCC.

This wait is getting nuts out of me.


----------



## joy_31

Hey Rocky I'm also July applicant and no Co yet .....


----------



## ssaditya

i have loged my application on aug 8 when can i expect co


----------



## frodo12

PDHUNT said:


> I guess this is correctly said by your agent. I would like to share my experience here with my local PSK in Vadodara, Gujarat. After reading and observing may time lines and post in this thread, I made my mind to go through medicals and PCC. The medical went well and I guess it has cleared for both me and my wife.
> So I glade and moved to next step of booking appointments for our PCC through Passport office through online.* Yesterday, when I goto my PSK and the APO asked for am letter or email from the Australian embassy to get the PCC done*. As I do not have one so I have to come back with heavy heart and without PCC.
> 
> So ,guys I advice those who are waiting for their CO can go for their Medicals and Form 80 and should wait for the CO's letter for their PCC.
> 
> This wait is getting nuts out of me.


That is not correct on part of the PSK to ask for a letter from Australian embassy. Personally I had 'walked in' to PSK ITO New Delhi, paid the requisite fees and got PCC for both my wife and myself in 3 hours. I know of several other fellow members who have done the same. 

Moreover, how would a PSK official validate the authenticity of an email from CO ? Neither is it issued on a letter head nor does it have a communication reference number. The way I see this, it is pure harassment on part of some ignorant official.


----------



## mithu93ku

prgopala said:


> I have a CO. Check my timelines.


wrong post


----------



## PDHUNT

sre375 said:


> You do not need any email from CO to apply for PCC.
> 
> Is your current residence address same as your passport address? If yes, you can get PCC on the same day. Otherwise, you would have to wait for a few weeks for police verification to be complete before getting PCC.


Can you tell me the location of your PSK from where you have obtain your PCC ? and the process of obtaining PCC ?


----------



## killerbee82

ssaditya said:


> i have loged my application on aug 8 when can i expect co


5-6 weeks


----------



## SarVij

Hi Icriding/Expert members in the team, I have successfully lodged my visa now and am going ahead to next steps. Right now, one of my priority step is to obtain PCC from UK government as I stayed there for 2.5 yrs. Can anyone guide me on this process.


----------



## aamirrehman

*190 visa - Underweight issue*

Hi Guys,

Firstly let me admit that this is a great forum for getting useful information regarding the entire Australian immigration process and I have been following this since some time now as a silent participant. 

Have got an issue and will be extremely grateful of any advice from experts here based on my scenario below.

I have applied for the Australian 190 PR visa with my family. I have undertaken medical with my family few days back and my younger son (7 months old) having weight of 6.3 kg is diagnosed as "weight below 3rd percentile" and we were asked to submit asessment Report from pediatrician which we did. 

The doctor has issued report in sealed envelop which we have submitted to the IOM. The assessment is extremely positive and suggests feedback on feeding practices. Furthermore, as per the assessment, my son has acheived all his developmental milestones (and his developmental parameters are according to his age) and is extremely active & playful and perfectly fine.

Doctor has consuled my wife regarding the feeding practices and have suggested few syrups and Pedicure (milk) for increasing the weight & height. He has also suggested for regular followups anywhere in the world in case the weight and height doesn't increase as per the required parameters.

As per my evisa page, since the medical link still active, it seems like the medical is referred to MOC for which I am concerned about any possible issues in visa (God forbid). Also please suggest any past similar cases (as per your experience) and were they issued visa?

Thanks and lot and will be extremely appreciative of your expert advice.

Best Regards


----------



## PDHUNT

*congratulations*



dejumotalks said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> At long last the GOLDEN MAIL arrived safely this morning, after a long wait, sleepless night, prayers....
> 
> Indeed it’s a sigh of relief when you behold the GRANT Letter.
> 
> The whole process started in December when I submitted 1st ACS, reviewed ACS in April and in a week got positive assessment - Thanks to the forum, Superm and UdayBasis. My timeline says the rest.
> 
> NB: My medicals were referred for no reason as my dependants and I had no adverse medical condition or history. This was the longest wait ever as I kept guessing what was happening to our meds.
> 
> I called DIAC on the 12/08/13 and was told medicals where not outstanding and has been finalised, as I had seen on my e-visa page that:
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> However, when I emailed CO previously, he said he had not received any updates.
> I then emailed him again the day I had the conversation with DIAC helpdesk. One week later, which is TODAY he replied with the GOLDEN MAIL.
> 
> Thanks to GOD for his mercies endures forever, to my ever lovely and supportive wife and to ALL forum members.
> 
> I wish you ALL the best in your application.
> 
> I am definitely still active on the forum.
> 
> Moving to Oz before the end of the year. lane::second:
> 
> Best Regards,
> Dej.


many Many Congratulations :roll: 
It seems you have around 3 months of waiting after applying.
Great News and hope :fingerscrossed:


----------



## himanarw

frodo12 said:


> Received my grant letter today morning
> 
> Couple of highlights which I thought of sharing :
> 
> - Had front loaded all documents prior to CO assignment, including *form 80* and *PCC*
> - As I had completed my meds quite early, it was cleared round about the same time CO was allocated. I think that saved a lot of valuable time.
> - As everything was in place, CO never contacted me requesting for additional documents.
> - I had proactively mailed her once just to check if everything was fine.
> - As of yesterday, there was no change in the eVisa page in terms of documents' status or date. Today that table is missing so as to prevent any further document upload.
> 
> My sincere advice would be complete everything from your side, and NOT to wait for your CO to get back. Don't bother about what your agents are telling you, half the time they don't have any clue.
> 
> ~2 cents


Hi congratulations on your grant.. however m just wondering if your CO never contacted you how will you got to know dat ur CO was allocated on 15th ? did u receive any mail or something? 

Thanks in advance.

Congratulations again


----------



## kittydoll

ojhaa said:


> Happy for you kitty congrats
> 
> But yes one question does come to the mind if they dont go by lodge date what logic do they use for picking applications in the que
> 
> It could be lodge date + some priority flags like Onshore/Offshore / Education etc
> 
> Just thinking aloud


thnx ojhaa

i think ur right onshore/offshore + lodged date..


----------



## PDHUNT

frodo12 said:


> I don't think you have anything to worry on this one. If you have already uploaded form 80, then wait till your allocated CO asks for additional documents.
> 
> BTW, I have a similar link on eVisa page as well. My CO has confirmed to have received all my uploaded documents, which includes form 80.


Thanks for the soothing words


----------



## kittydoll

what's more shocking is that, if i had all my docs in my place i would have received my grant today...which would have given me a heart attack seriously !!!


----------



## PDHUNT

kittydoll said:


> YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> guys i wana share something with before..........i..........pass............out............
> (im feeling really giddy now)
> 
> I GOT A CASE OFFICER....YAAYYYYY....
> 
> 
> too soon to be true...but yes in 40 days ... 5 and half weeks....
> 
> 
> has requested documents....
> 
> 
> 
> yes yes yes pinch me..
> pinch me..
> pinch me... lol
> 
> just dont lose hope....its all starting to happen....


Great News Thanks for the hope :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sre375

PDHUNT said:


> Can you tell me the location of your PSK from where you have obtain your PCC ? and the process of obtaining PCC ?


I am applying for PCC from Chennai. Since I got recently married, I decided to first include spouse's name before applying for PCC.

PCC is very simple, all you need to do is visit the PSK website, create an a/c for yourself and fill up the form and make an appointment. If your address is the same as passport address, PCC is issued on same day.


----------



## terminator1

PDHUNT said:


> Thanks for the soothing words


Tell her that its needed for tourist visa. btw it should be none of her business to ask you such questions. be assertive.


----------



## starwars123

Hi can anyone tell me how to obtain medicals in singapore? I applied through a consultant and he is not allowing me to get medical done without the CO asking for it. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## starwars123

Hi can anyone tell me how to obtain medicals in singapore? I applied through a consultant and he is not allowing me to get medical done without the CO asking for it. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## terminator1

starwars123 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me how to obtain medicals in singapore? I applied through a consultant and he is not allowing me to get medical done without the CO asking for it. Please help. Thanks.



are you able to access your application?
if you can, well and good. go and get your medical reference letter by logging on the application. DAIC will provide you the list of hospitals available near your locality. google for that (in case you dont find it).


----------



## ssaditya

killerbee82 said:


> 5-6 weeks


thanks probably i expect co in sep second or third week


----------



## starwars123

terminator1 said:


> are you able to access your application?
> if you can, well and good. go and get your medical reference letter by logging on the application. DAIC will provide you the list of hospitals available near your locality. google for that (in case you dont find it).


 No i dont have an link to access my application? From where can i get that? My consultant? God help me... i dont want to talk to him agaian and hear his lectures about being patient...


----------



## terminator1

starwars123 said:


> No i dont have an link to access my application? From where can i get that? My consultant? God help me... i dont want to talk to him agaian and hear his lectures about being patient...


thats the only way, my dear friend.
please go through this link on medicals
Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## sendshaz

Hi all,
Earl thanks a lot for answering all me queries.Diac fee already increased in July right?Are they goin to increase it again in September?Kindy reply?


----------



## thewall

Anyone from Delhi here knows how long it takes to get VISA evidencing from VFS-AU in Delhi? (i know it's not mandetory, still I wud like to spend AUD70)


----------



## aamirrehman

aamirrehman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Firstly let me admit that this is a great forum for getting useful information regarding the entire Australian immigration process and I have been following this since some time now as a silent participant.
> 
> Have got an issue and will be extremely grateful of any advice from experts here based on my scenario below.
> 
> I have applied for the Australian 190 PR visa with my family. I have undertaken medical with my family few days back and my younger son (7 months old) having weight of 6.3 kg is diagnosed as "weight below 3rd percentile" and we were asked to submit asessment Report from pediatrician which we did.
> 
> The doctor has issued report in sealed envelop which we have submitted to the IOM. The assessment is extremely positive and suggests feedback on feeding practices. Furthermore, as per the assessment, my son has acheived all his developmental milestones (and his developmental parameters are according to his age) and is extremely active & playful and perfectly fine.
> 
> Doctor has consuled my wife regarding the feeding practices and have suggested few syrups and Pedicure (milk) for increasing the weight & height. He has also suggested for regular followups anywhere in the world in case the weight and height doesn't increase as per the required parameters.
> 
> As per my evisa page, since the medical link still active, it seems like the medical is referred to MOC for which I am concerned about any possible issues in visa (God forbid). Also please suggest any past similar cases (as per your experience) and were they issued visa?
> 
> Thanks and lot and will be extremely appreciative of your expert advice.
> 
> Best Regards


For the above scenario, will be extremely thankful if experts can suggest on the following 2 specific queries,

*Query 1:* Any possible issues in visa (God forbid) due to the above medical coniditon?

*Query 2 :* Also please suggest any past similar cases (as per your experience) and were they issued visa?

Thanks and lot and will be extremely appreciative of your expert advice.

Best Regards


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> If you reapply with new occupation POET you will get your grant faster :becky:


Thank you dude  what to do, to kill my grant waiting time, has made me a poet. This all credit goes to our one and only one Gr8 CO's

ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2: ray2:


----------



## DineshK

Rocky Balboa said:


> who told you that? there is no guarantee..life is unpredictable mate and so are CO's
> 
> every July applicant so far has a CO..none for me..:bored::smash:


Hi Rocky,
I applied on 9th July and no sign of CO yet.


----------



## rahulmenda

DineshK said:


> Hi Rocky,
> I applied on 9th July and no sign of CO yet.


Just be patient dude. its time for testing you patience :fish2::fish2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kittydoll said:


> what's more shocking is that, if i had all my docs in my place i would have received my grant today...which would have given me a heart attack seriously !!!


haha..heart attack due to GRANT..a person gets rushed to the hospital and dies..how ironic would it be..i remember Alanis Morisette's song Ironic:music:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kittydoll said:


> yea..i was shocked and very surprised..coz i know of some mid to late june applicants out there who still dont have CO
> 
> being onshore does make a difference in processing times..i guess..
> 
> not long to go,,,.for u guys...dont worry
> 
> i almost threw up and fainted today...i was screaming even though i was alone at home.... lol


an onshore applicant just like you applied on the 30th of july and got grant yesterday..i dont remember but i congratulated him on 190 awaiting CO thread..

40 days is a long long time for onshore CO allocation..although i have been waiting for 49 days..tomorrow i will score a half century:llama:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ssaditya said:


> thanks probably i expect co in sep second or third week


you dont have to wait that long..yesterday a onshore applicant who applied on the 30th of july got grant..in 20 Days..ray2: to God.


----------



## Harish2013

ssaditya said:


> thanks probably i expect co in sep second or third week


Today i heard one onshore who submitted on 3rd-Aug got grant directly on 20-Aug-2013 with NSW190 261313.
You will get yours soon.


----------



## OZOZOZ

Dear all,

I have lodged my application on 11th July. Co has decided to reuse my previous medicals which when she determined is not valid later 17th October 2013. She send me an email to undergo new medical exam to extend the initial entry as I am offshore.
But when I contacted my panel doctors they are unable to locate me on system using TRN and HAP ID. 
So I had send an email to co 5 days ago but still no response. Health strategies' said CO is responsible only.


Please Guys , show some light on it how to proceed

Thanks .


----------



## earldro

sendshaz said:


> Hi all,
> Earl thanks a lot for answering all me queries.Diac fee already increased in July right?Are they goin to increase it again in September?Kindy reply?


Hi,

The fee did not increase in July, but they introduced a seperate fee for secondary applicants.

There is some talk around an increase, we would need to wait and watch.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## frodo12

himanarw said:


> Hi congratulations on your grant.. however m just wondering if your CO never contacted you how will you got to know dat ur CO was allocated on 15th ? did u receive any mail or something?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Congratulations again


Got that info by calling DIAC - CO team email address, allocation date and medicals update.


----------



## himanarw

Thanks for the prompt reply !

Could you please share the number you contacted them on ?

Thanks


----------



## Vikas2013

Got letter last week from immigration.they said my ielts is bogus.
They put pic 4020 on me...


----------



## happybuddha

kittydoll said:


> thnx ojhaa
> 
> i think ur right onshore/offshore + lodged date..


Congratulations kitty. Would you mind sharing with how many points did you lodge your visa application ?


----------



## balajism

Rocky Balboa said:


> an onshore applicant just like you applied on the 30th of july and got grant yesterday..i dont remember but i congratulated him on 190 awaiting CO thread..
> 
> 40 days is a long long time for onshore CO allocation..although i have been waiting for 49 days..tomorrow i will score a half century:llama:


Haha hope you'll be "Rocky bowled CO 50days" tomorrow and not 50 not out! Good luck!


----------



## Mashtor

Hello,

again I am here to disturb you.  

My Highest level of education is Masters. In www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app, I am uploading pdf files but when "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of" came, I got confused. Should I upload single Pdf with Masters and Bachelor's certificate with grade sheets? or I should upload multiple pdf for Masters, Bachelor and Higher Secondary degree? please help.


----------



## mini2ran

I applied on 17th july n onshore applicant.. cald diac today as 5 weeks is over.. got an update as on huge applications and may take 5weeks-3 months for co allocate..

In my view onsite/offshore it remains same..


----------



## ojhaa

frodo12 said:


> Got that info by calling DIAC - CO team email address, allocation date and medicals update.


Hey what number did you use to call DIAC Regards


----------



## Vijay24

Vikas2013 said:


> Got letter last week from immigration.they said my ielts is bogus.
> They put pic 4020 on me...



WTF? :O 

Do you have documents related to your tests? Not sure what can be done, but if possible send all documents related to IELTS test. Test application receipt, scan the copy of your result again and send


----------



## Sankar

starwars123 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me how to obtain medicals in singapore? I applied through a consultant and he is not allowing me to get medical done without the CO asking for it. Please help. Thanks.


After lodging visa, there will be a link enabled in visa page which will give you all the details to undergo for medical tests. You need that page print out. After that you call sata health center (www.sata.com.sg) and take an appointment. Don't forget to take your id proof (passport) original. Process would be simple as everything is online.

Cheers...


----------



## showeb23

Hi All,

I need an advice from you.Is it mandatory to get the experience certificate or salary certificate from HR?Is it OK if I get it from my ex colleague as I need to submit documents for 189 visa lodging.

Appreciate your feesback


----------



## Sankar

Mashtor said:


> Hello,
> 
> again I am here to disturb you.
> 
> My Highest level of education is Masters. In www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app, I am uploading pdf files but when "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of" came, I got confused. Should I upload single Pdf with Masters and Bachelor's certificate with grade sheets? or I should upload multiple pdf for Masters, Bachelor and Higher Secondary degree? please help.


Seperate PDFs for each qualification. You can combine degree certificate and transcripts in one PDF. When uploading, in the description section you can add the description of the qualification. Hope this helps.

Cheers...


----------



## Kunalkush

PDHUNT said:


> many Many Congratulations :roll:
> It seems you have around 3 months of waiting after applying.
> Great News and hope :fingerscrossed:


I lodged the 189 visa application on 17/6/13 but still waiting for a case office. I tried to call DIAC but the wait time is so long that I am not able to reach anyone. Is there any email address where I can mail DIAC and ask for the status ? 

Regards

Kunal


----------



## guri.d.chd

One of my friend is trying register for ACS on:

https://ibs.acs.org.au/vwgskillsappl...8fc229f084a624

While she is selecting 
1) skill type
2) ANZ code

there is no save button or next button..

Can somebody help here?

Guri





Rocky Balboa said:


> an onshore applicant just like you applied on the 30th of july and got grant yesterday..i dont remember but i congratulated him on 190 awaiting CO thread..
> 
> 40 days is a long long time for onshore CO allocation..although i have been waiting for 49 days..tomorrow i will score a half century:llama:


----------



## starwars123

Vikas2013 said:


> Got letter last week from immigration.they said my ielts is bogus.
> They put pic 4020 on me...


Oh..  Why not try contacting the british council (the center where you took exam) with the letter from DIAC? They can help you out for sure. We all will pray for you. Do not worry.


----------



## starwars123

Sankar said:


> After lodging visa, there will be a link enabled in visa page which will give you all the details to undergo for medical tests. You need that page print out. After that you call sata health center (www.sata.com.sg) and take an appointment. Don't forget to take your id proof (passport) original. Process would be simple as everything is online.
> 
> Cheers...


Thanks  my consultant havent provided me with the link. I ll try asking them.


----------



## SunnytoAustralia

Hello!

I am a new joiner to this thread...have filed my application to VETASSESS...am on th1 10th week...am waiting for the result from their end.

I need some assistance from you...with regards to a strange issue that I am facing.

I started the PR process back in May and my application was acknowledged by VETASSESS on 17th June. I applied for Market Research Analyst which did appear in the Skilled Occupation List published in July 2012.

Now, the new Skilled Occupation List published by different states (except ACT) in July 2013 does not have "Market Research Analyst" as a occupation.

Does this mean that all my efforts so far will go in vain? What should I do now?


----------



## Andy10

Rocky Balboa said:


> i am in my 8th week..i think COs watch us..so hide and u will get a grant:behindsofa:


Hahaha... Rocky... !! You Rock dude!:biggrin1:


----------



## Andy10

rahulmenda said:


> ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy MY CO Changed I am on FIREEEEEEE
> 
> :flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


 Rahulmenda... I would love to see what happens to you when you get the grant which is just round the corner... :couch2:


----------



## Andy10

Rocky Balboa said:


> who told you that? there is no guarantee..life is unpredictable mate and so are CO's
> 
> every July applicant so far has a CO..none for me..:bored::smash:


Don't worry... a grant is confirmed for you.. I like those 3 fellows praying down.. their prayers would be answered... trust me... !


----------



## Andy10

SunnytoAustralia said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am a new joiner to this thread...have filed my application to VETASSESS...am on th1 10th week...am waiting for the result from their end.
> 
> I need some assistance from you...with regards to a strange issue that I am facing.
> 
> I started the PR process back in May and my application was acknowledged by VETASSESS on 17th June. I applied for Market Research Analyst which did appear in the Skilled Occupation List published in July 2012.
> 
> Now, the new Skilled Occupation List published by different states (except ACT) in July 2013 does not have "Market Research Analyst" as a occupation.
> 
> Does this mean that all my efforts so far will go in vain? What should I do now?


Well, for a 190 Visa, a state sponsorship is required... you can wait and check for ACT list which would be uploaded after 10 days. As far as I know.. if there is no option open.. .. you need to wait for the next list .. or check for any update.. I suggest getting an agent...


----------



## mithu93ku

Nice to see *Andy10* active here. Thanks to continue and give us encouragement. :drum: :thumb:


----------



## adila

i still did not submit my medicals...but on my e-visa page i seee this 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

shall we submit our medicals now ?


----------



## The Marine

Just got this messag.... What does it mean?

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


----------



## Mashtor

Is the form 80 compulsory for 190 visa? Anyone here got grant without form 80?

Moreover, If I upload Masters and Bachelor degree certificate and transcript, do I need to upload Secondary school and Higher Secondary School Certificate and Marks Sheet also?


----------



## mithu93ku

The Marine said:


> Just got this messag.... What does it mean?
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


System glitch and will disappear soon! :drum:


----------



## tds2013

PDHUNT said:


> I guess this is correctly said by your agent. I would like to share my experience here with my local PSK in Vadodara, Gujarat. After reading and observing may time lines and post in this thread, I made my mind to go through medicals and PCC. The medical went well and I guess it has cleared for both me and my wife.
> So I glade and moved to next step of booking appointments for our PCC through Passport office via online application. Yesterday, when I goto my PSK and APO lady asked for a letter or email from the Australian embassy where they have mentioned to get the PCC done. As I was doing my PCC beforehand, so I don't have one  so I have to come back with heavy heart and without PCC.
> 
> So ,guys I advice those who are waiting for their CO can go for their Medicals and Form 80 and should wait for the CO's letter for their PCC.
> 
> This wait is getting nuts out of me.


Is it possible the procedure differs across PSKs?...thanks for the post...


----------



## mithu93ku

adila said:


> i still did not submit my medicals...but on my e-visa page i seee this
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> shall we submit our medicals now ?


System glitch and will disappear soon! :drum:


----------



## The Marine

mithu93ku said:


> System glitch and will disappear soon! :drum:


Thanks for the relief


----------



## mithu93ku

The Marine said:


> Thanks for the relief


When system goes under maintenance, we get these types of messages. :yo:


----------



## adila

mithu93ku said:


> System glitch and will disappear soon! :drum:


oook
i got [pretty excited,,,,they still dont need our med...its about 6 mnths now


----------



## chargoesabroad

SarVij said:


> Hi Icriding/Expert members in the team, I have successfully lodged my visa now and am going ahead to next steps. Right now, one of my priority step is to obtain PCC from UK government as I stayed there for 2.5 yrs. Can anyone guide me on this process.



http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

Follow link


----------



## dejumotalks

PDHUNT said:


> many Many Congratulations :roll:
> It seems you have around 3 months of waiting after applying.
> Great News and hope :fingerscrossed:


Thanks, seems so.
wish u speedy grant


----------



## dejumotalks

frodo12 said:


> Received my grant letter today morning
> 
> Couple of highlights which I thought of sharing :
> 
> - Had front loaded all documents prior to CO assignment, including *form 80* and *PCC*
> - As I had completed my meds quite early, it was cleared round about the same time CO was allocated. I think that saved a lot of valuable time.
> - As everything was in place, CO never contacted me requesting for additional documents.
> - I had proactively mailed her once just to check if everything was fine.
> - As of yesterday, there was no change in the eVisa page in terms of documents' status or date. Today that table is missing so as to prevent any further document upload.
> 
> My sincere advice would be complete everything from your side, and NOT to wait for your CO to get back. Don't bother about what your agents are telling you, half the time they don't have any clue.
> 
> ~2 cents


congrats mate, i knew u were next.
enjoy the moment


----------



## Mashtor

Hello,

I have applied for 190 visa along with my wife. Do I need to submit the form 1221 for my wife?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## dejumotalks

Thanks all for the wishes.

It would be august rush for those yet to receive grant by God's special grace!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

Mashtor said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa along with my wife. Do I need to submit the form 1221 for my wife?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


If you submit Form 80, no need Form 1221 to the best of my knowledge. If CO ask you even after submitting Form 80, then you can.


----------



## Vikas2013

starwars123 said:


> Oh..  Why not try contacting the british council (the center where you took exam) with the letter from DIAC? They can help you out for sure. We all will pray for you. Do not worry.


I did.but bc said they cant do anything.


----------



## mindfreak

Has anyone on this forum applied for an Australian Federal Clearance offshore? If you have, please PM me. Thanks


----------



## mindfreak

My CO was not able to look up my medicals despite providing him with the new HAP ID etc. After a few minutes he sent me an email saying my medical results are currently awaiting a final approval from a medical officer. I guess that means referred which sucks since the medical centre I did my tests at, have already cleared my meds. I guess it's the quality assurance ****! Why me? Lol

I had an Australian PCC, but my CO has specifically asked for Austrlian Federal Police check, so that's the only remaining document that I need to submit. Hopefully I shall get that by the end of this week. Didn't know PCC was different to FPC.


----------



## kish199

mithu93ku said:


> When system goes under maintenance, we get these types of messages. :yo:



Rocky nd guys
i called up DIAC and they warned me not to keep calling
and it wud take upto 8 weeks for CO for 190 visa


----------



## shift_move

dejumotalks said:


> congrats mate, i knew u were next.
> enjoy the moment


Congratulations dejumotalks on your visa grant. 
I have applied on the 30 th of July and I have front loaded all the documents including Pcc. Medicals were done and the status on the meds say that no health examination required. 

I have also noticed that the status of the documents changed to received. Does that mean I have a co allocated to my file. 


Thanks and all the best.


----------



## shift_move

Kittydoll,

This is for you. 
I have applied on the 30 th of July and I have front loaded all the documents including Pcc. Medicals were done and the status on the meds say that no health examination required. 

I have also noticed that the status of the documents changed to received. Does that mean I have a co allocated to my file. 

Thanks on advance.


----------



## Harish2013

Hey guys,
I found today the status of all my uploaded file has changed from 'Required' to 'Received'.
I did elodge & pre-uploading 190 on 6th-August.


----------



## Andy10

mithu93ku said:


> Nice to see *Andy10* active here. Thanks to continue and give us encouragement. :drum: :thumb:


Yeah.. just want to see you guys who were on the boat with me sail through... which in itself is inevitable..


----------



## Andy10

The Marine said:


> Just got this messag.... What does it mean?
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


Could be system error and if you get a CO soon, he may help you understand. When did you submit your medicals


----------



## Andy10

Vikas2013 said:


> I did.but bc said they cant do anything.


But you must have received a hard copy of your IELTS?


----------



## Harish2013

guri.d.chd said:


> One of my friend is trying register for ACS on:
> 
> https://ibs.acs.org.au/vwgskillsappl...8fc229f084a624
> 
> While she is selecting
> 1) skill type
> 2) ANZ code
> 
> there is no save button or next button..
> 
> Can somebody help here?
> 
> Guri



Guess system error
Same issue found from few friends of mine as well from yesterday


----------



## Andy10

Mashtor said:


> Is the form 80 compulsory for 190 visa? Anyone here got grant without form 80?
> 
> Moreover, If I upload Masters and Bachelor degree certificate and transcript, do I need to upload Secondary school and Higher Secondary School Certificate and Marks Sheet also?


Yes... you need to upload your masters and bachelors degree separately. Its better to submit Form 80 in advance... helps in getting a direct grant.


----------



## joejohn

shift_move said:


> Kittydoll,
> 
> This is for you.
> I have applied on the 30 th of July and I have front loaded all the documents including Pcc. Medicals were done and the status on the meds say that no health examination required.
> 
> I have also noticed that the status of the documents changed to received. Does that mean I have a co allocated to my file.
> 
> Thanks on advance.


No, status change from recommended to received is by the system. This does not indicate that CO has been allocated.

Could you please update your timelines in this sheet?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


----------



## harshaldesai

Guys,

I lodged our application and uploaded all the documents such as Birth Certificate, Marriage certificate etc. & intend to go ahead with the PCC around early next month. I have a question regarding Form 80. Do we need to fill it, print it and scan and upload? I am asking this since the form is quite big.

Any response is much appreciated. 

Regards,


----------



## terminator1

shift_move said:


> Congratulations dejumotalks on your visa grant.
> I have applied on the 30 th of July and I have front loaded all the documents including Pcc. Medicals were done and the status on the meds say that no health examination required.
> 
> I have also noticed that the status of the documents changed to received. Does that mean I have a co allocated to my file.
> 
> 
> Thanks and all the best.



On medicals: its an automated system. So whether your meds would be referred or they would clear depends on the system.

on documents: its same for everyone who uploads them.


----------



## Vijay24

Good Eye Mights! (Read in Aussie accent, it is - Good day mates) 

Hope my CO is preparing a grant letter for me


----------



## Sankar

Friends,

This morning I was contacted by CO requesting for PCC. He/She is *JS* from *Adelaide GSM Team 2*.

Cheers....


----------



## Vijay24

Sankar said:


> Friends,
> 
> This morning I was contacted by CO requesting for PCC. He/She is *JS* from *Adelaide GSM Team 2*.
> 
> Cheers....


Oh. MY CO is also from same team, but his initials are PB


----------



## mirza_755

showeb23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need an advice from you.Is it mandatory to get the experience certificate or salary certificate from HR?Is it OK if I get it from my ex colleague as I need to submit documents for 189 visa lodging.
> 
> Appreciate your feesback


From my view, experience letter from unit head and pay slip from Finance/HR unit or Bank statement is enough for proving your employment. In some extent, it is required recommendation from HR that depend on your CO


----------



## sandhuaman

hi everybody.................


is form 80 compulsory for main applicant??

is form 1221 compulsory for secondary applicant??

in e visa attachment required ,form 80 is not showing,but 1221 is showing in secondary applicant???


thanks in advance ..........


----------



## Hyd786

kish199 said:


> Rocky nd guys
> i called up DIAC and they warned me not to keep calling
> and it wud take upto 8 weeks for CO for 190 visa


Kish199,

Be patient, dude  this is what happens if you continously bug them 

If you have uploaded everything upfront , you can expect a direct Grant Letter, if not CO will get in touch with you for the required docs.

Just hold on the rope for some more time


----------



## The Marine

Andy10 said:


> Could be system error and if you get a CO soon, he may help you understand. When did you submit your medicals


Looks Like that was a system error... now back to the original status
"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


----------



## sahil772

Andy10 said:


> Yes... you need to upload your masters and bachelors degree separately. Its better to submit Form 80 in advance... helps in getting a direct grant.


Will form 80 for the primary applicant do and for dependent- form 1221 ?


----------



## Ani.pepe

If form 80 has been filled for both applicant and dependents is that fine or do we need to fill form 1221 for the dependent? please advice


----------



## mini2ran

Hi all,
Got mail from case officer asking more docs. CO: adelaide gms T4...
Once i provide the req docs how long will it take from this CO group?any exp of past?


----------



## Hyd786

mini2ran said:


> Hi all,
> Got mail from case officer asking more docs. CO: adelaide gms T4...
> Once i provide the req docs how long will it take from this CO group?any exp of past?


After you provide the docs requested from CO, it generally doesn't take too long to get the Grant if the docs are as per CO's request.

You might expect the Grant in a day or a week 

My CO was also from T4. Her name was Emily Lauro..


----------



## mayankp

frodo12 said:


> Received my grant letter today morning
> 
> Couple of highlights which I thought of sharing :
> 
> - Had front loaded all documents prior to CO assignment, including *form 80* and *PCC*
> - As I had completed my meds quite early, it was cleared round about the same time CO was allocated. I think that saved a lot of valuable time.
> - As everything was in place, CO never contacted me requesting for additional documents.
> - I had proactively mailed her once just to check if everything was fine.
> - As of yesterday, there was no change in the eVisa page in terms of documents' status or date. Today that table is missing so as to prevent any further document upload.
> 
> My sincere advice would be complete everything from your side, and NOT to wait for your CO to get back. Don't bother about what your agents are telling you, half the time they don't have any clue.
> 
> ~2 cents


Congatulations buddy......I completely agree with you in the point which you have highlighted above. I have started pressurizing my agent on it.


----------



## shift_move

terminator1 said:


> On medicals: its an automated system. So whether your meds would be referred or they would clear depends on the system.
> 
> on documents: its same for everyone who uploads them.


Thanks terminator1
In that case could I assume my meds are cleared? Or the co when assigned could refer my meds?

I was asking that question on docs as I have seen the change in status to received. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## shift_move

joejohn said:


> No, status change from recommended to received is by the system. This does not indicate that CO has been allocated.
> 
> Could you please update your timelines in this sheet?
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


Thank you and I will update the doc


----------



## Andy10

sahil772 said:


> Will form 80 for the primary applicant do and for dependent- form 1221 ?


Ideally form 80 for both is the best option...


----------



## Andy10

The Marine said:


> Looks Like that was a system error... now back to the original status
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


that means your medicals are cleared..


----------



## Andy10

Ani.pepe said:


> If form 80 has been filled for both applicant and dependents is that fine or do we need to fill form 1221 for the dependent? please advice


that should suffice.


----------



## terminator1

shift_move said:


> Thanks terminator1
> In that case could I assume my meds are cleared? Or the co when assigned could refer my meds?
> 
> I was asking that question on docs as I have seen the change in status to received.
> 
> Thanks for your help


i think that its cleared. even i have the same status and i checked with other guys on the forum who said that its cleared. lets hope so.


----------



## earldro

The Marine said:


> Looks Like that was a system error... now back to the original status
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


Cool.. Which means your meds are cleared.


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983

My attached document change from required to received status. Is this meant that I will have CO assigned soon?

Thanks


----------



## srinu_srn

srinu_srn said:


> Anybody got grants in june/july/Aug 2013 whose ACS assessment done last year before new rules?


Any info on this matter? Thanks in advance.


----------



## joejohn

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> My attached document change from required to received status. Is this meant that I will have CO assigned soon?
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately it does not. This is changed by the system.


----------



## srinu_srn

srinu_srn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one query. I had done my ACS assessment last year Mar-2012 before new rules were implemented. Whatever exp I have ACS given the same without deducting anything. Whether it will impact anything now at final stage (I have lodged 190 visa and uploaded all docs in eVISA portal)?


Any info on this matter? Thanks inadvance.


----------



## Hyd786

srinu_srn said:


> Any info on this matter? Thanks inadvance.


Srinu,

It shouldn't be a problem as your ACS is valid for 2 years.

I got my ACS approved without any deduction in no. of years in Dec-2012. And i filed for 190 in August. Got the Grant without any fuss


----------



## harshaldesai

Guys,

I lodged our application and uploaded all the documents such as Birth Certificate, Marriage certificate etc. & intend to go ahead with the PCC around early next month. I have a question regarding Form 80. Do we need to fill it, print it and scan and upload? I am asking this since the form is quite big.

Any response is much appreciated. 

Regards,


----------



## PDHUNT

Hi All .....

I have got some great news to share. Finally after 70 days from my application, I have got mail from CO asking for some more documents. See my time line below.
:dance:


----------



## PDHUNT

Does anyone with CO initials HG from Team 8 Adelaide?


----------



## Gurpreethm

Any one got grant today.


----------



## tds2013

PDHUNT said:


> Does anyone with CO initials HG from Team 8 Adelaide?


Congrats PDHUNT....im hopeful finally my turn would come now  ..btw what other documents were asked of you?


----------



## mayankp

PDHUNT said:


> Hi All .....
> 
> I have got some great news to share. Finally after 70 days from my application, I have got mail from CO asking for some more documents. See my time line below.
> :dance:


This is great news of relief. We have same date of application so I also can expect something soon.


----------



## srinu_srn

Hyd786 said:


> Srinu,
> 
> It shouldn't be a problem as your ACS is valid for 2 years.
> 
> I got my ACS approved without any deduction in no. of years in Dec-2012. And i filed for 190 in August. Got the Grant without any fuss


Thank You Friend for the info.


----------



## icriding

mindfreak said:


> My CO was not able to look up my medicals despite providing him with the new HAP ID etc. After a few minutes he sent me an email saying my medical results are currently awaiting a final approval from a medical officer. I guess that means referred which sucks since the medical centre I did my tests at, have already cleared my meds. I guess it's the quality assurance ****! Why me? Lol
> 
> I had an Australian PCC, but my CO has specifically asked for Austrlian Federal Police check, so that's the only remaining document that I need to submit. Hopefully I shall get that by the end of this week. Didn't know PCC was different to FPC.


*Hello Mindfreak,*

Could you outline procedures you followed in requesting for Australian PCC and Australian FCC?

I followed procedures outlined here. *Link:*National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police
*
Cheers

Icriding*


----------



## PDHUNT

mayankp said:


> This is great news of relief. We have same date of application so I also can expect something soon.


Yeah MayankP,

You definitely hear form them soon.


----------



## icriding

Vikas2013 said:


> Got letter last week from immigration.they said my ielts is bogus.
> They put pic 4020 on me...


*Hello Vikas,*

A Biometric scan of your IELTS TRF may have run into a problem.---the photographs on your passport and IELTS TRF may have not matched when scanned by the DIAC Biometric software.

They may request you to provide recent and certified passport sized photographs. 

Where did you undertake your IELTS test?

A few centers now scan fingerprints too. 

Please contact your IELTS test center to back your claim.

You will need to demonstrate that it was you who took the IELTS test in question. 

Hope this helps.
*
All the best.

Icrding*


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi All, Any grants today


----------



## mindfreak

Sankar said:


> Friends,
> 
> This morning I was contacted by CO requesting for PCC. He/She is *JS* from *Adelaide GSM Team 2*.
> 
> Cheers....


I have the same CO buddy!


----------



## PDHUNT

tds2013 said:


> Congrats PDHUNT....im hopeful finally my turn would come now  ..btw what other documents were asked of you?


She asked for PCC and IT docs which I have not submitted at the time of application.


----------



## sahil772

Andy10 said:


> Ideally form 80 for both is the best option...


If I may ask you, what did u fill in your case ?


----------



## mindfreak

icriding said:


> *Hello Mindfreak,*
> 
> Could you outline procedures you followed in requesting for Australian PCC and Australian FCC?
> 
> I followed procedures outlined here. *Link:*National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police
> *
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding*


Australian PCC
I got it onshore by simply going to the post office, presenting 100 points of ID and filling a form. I received the PCC in 3 days. 

Australian FPC
I have just applied for an Australian FPC by following the prompts on the page : https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/


----------



## hrwong

Hi all, 

I would like to share my grant process with you all. Hopefully its helpful to others in similar situation as me.

- 189 Application lodged on 23th May

- I have medical record in the database as I did a full PR medical examination back in DEC 2012 for another visa which I withdrew from earlier.

- I reuse my IELTS results from Jan 2012.

- I did not have CO contact until I called up immigration on the 8th week to find out I am allocated to Adelaide team 6. I emailed the team to chase up my case on 25th July.

- Team 6 manager replied on 6th Aug, confirming my CO and said CO will contact within 2 weeks.

- No response from CO after 2 weeks and I emailed team 6 on 20th Aug to further chase up.

- Team 6 manager replied on 21th Aug, allocated my case to new CO.

- Visa granted within half an hour. No form 80 requested.

I am happy to answer questions to help you guys. Its been a long wait without CO so I hope this provides motivation to others. Thank you for all the input and good luck to those who are waiting!


----------



## Hyd786

mindfreak said:


> I have the same CO buddy!


mindfreak,

Finally , you have a CO...

Congrats, ab Grant dooor nahi


----------



## sahil772

chargoesabroad said:


> http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx
> 
> Follow link


U need to give all ur address where u have resided in UK in last 10 years and also ur current address. 2 proof of ur current address has to be given along with passport copy. 45GBP is the fees and I will advise opt for secrue internation delivery also with additional GBP 9. It takes about 3-4 weeks for the process if you take standard service. There is also option of Premium service if u need quicker. Hope this helps.


----------



## icriding

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> I lodged our application and uploaded all the documents such as Birth Certificate, Marriage certificate etc. & intend to go ahead with the PCC around early next month. I have a question regarding Form 80. Do we need to fill it, print it and scan and upload? I am asking this since the form is quite big.
> 
> Any response is much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,


*Hello harshaldesai,*

In general, all applicants over 16 years are requested to complete and submit Form 80. Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.

Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## erbash

kittydoll said:


> just noticed something..
> 
> u know in the list of documents where it says
> 'Health, Evidence Of' - it has changed from recommended to received...
> 
> i think that means CO has received my medical results n marked it received...
> 
> 
> ...


For mine the organize health.. link disappeared and "no health ...." line appears but still 'Health, Evidence of' is 'recommended' and the link to upload the documents still shows.


----------



## erbash

frodo12 said:


> Received my grant letter today morning
> 
> Couple of highlights which I thought of sharing :
> 
> - Had front loaded all documents prior to CO assignment, including *form 80* and *PCC*
> - As I had completed my meds quite early, it was cleared round about the same time CO was allocated. I think that saved a lot of valuable time.
> - As everything was in place, CO never contacted me requesting for additional documents.
> - I had proactively mailed her once just to check if everything was fine.
> - As of yesterday, there was no change in the eVisa page in terms of documents' status or date. Today that table is missing so as to prevent any further document upload.
> 
> My sincere advice would be complete everything from your side, and NOT to wait for your CO to get back. Don't bother about what your agents are telling you, half the time they don't have any clue.
> 
> ~2 cents


Congratulations !!!!


----------



## harshaldesai

icriding said:


> *Hello harshaldesai,*
> 
> In general, all applicants over 16 years are requested to complete and submit Form 80. Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> Based on my experience, the information you dig up from your past in order to fill up Form80 becomes useful elsewhere (Job/Citizenship/US Visa Applications).
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Hi,

Thanks for your response.

So we ned to fill up Form 80, Print it, Sign it and scan it and upload it?


----------



## GulPak

Hi,

anyone with Adelaide GSM T4 / CO-SW. She is available Monday-Tuesday& Wednesday. what does it means? Should i expect Grant in just these three days???


----------



## PDHUNT

hrwong said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to share my grant process with you all. Hopefully its helpful to others in similar situation as me.
> 
> - 189 Application lodged on 23th May
> 
> - I have medical record in the database as I did a full PR medical examination back in DEC 2012 for another visa which I withdrew from earlier.
> 
> - I reuse my IELTS results from Jan 2012.
> 
> - I did not have CO contact until I called up immigration on the 8th week to find out I am allocated to Adelaide team 6. I emailed the team to chase up my case on 25th July.
> 
> - Team 6 manager replied on 6th Aug, confirming my CO and said CO will contact within 2 weeks.
> 
> - No response from CO after 2 weeks and I emailed team 6 on 20th Aug to further chase up.
> 
> - Team 6 manager replied on 21th Aug, allocated my case to new CO.
> 
> - Visa granted within half an hour. No form 80 requested.
> 
> I am happy to answer questions to help you guys. Its been a long wait without CO so I hope this provides motivation to others. Thank you for all the input and good luck to those who are waiting!


Many Congratulations for the Grant Today......
Your inputs and courage are much appreciated .....
All the best for new beginning :happy:


----------



## sendshaz

Hi all,
Pcc is nedded if we stay in any country for 6 months or 12months???Is it needed if we stay continuosly or in parts?kindly reply.


----------



## Gurpreethm

Dear All,
I was checking my online status, and it showing all documents are received, but but "Language Ability - English , Evidence of - Other (specify)" is getting displayed twice and one is showing received which we had uploaded last month and another is showing "Requested" and its showing today's date.


----------



## OZOZOZ

Dear all Members,

I am so glad to inform you that I received my GRANT today. My medicals are only valid till 17th Oct 2013. But she at her own discretion decide to extend the validity more 6 months. So initial entry date is 17th April 2014.
Case officer BK team 34

Thank you all


----------



## Hyd786

OZOZOZ said:


> Dear all Members,
> 
> I am so glad to inform you that I received my GRANT today. My medicals are only valid till 17th Oct 2013. But she at her own discretion decide to extend the validity more 6 months. So initial entry date is 17th April 2014.
> Case officer BK team 34
> 
> Thank you all


Congrats,

That's a good news 

all the best.


----------



## ashish0401

harshaldesai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> So we ned to fill up Form 80, Print it, Sign it and scan it and upload it?


Yes true,

you need to fille the soft copy of the form, print it , sign and scan it and then finally upload it . No need to notarized it though.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Gurpreethm

OZOZOZ said:


> Dear all Members,
> 
> I am so glad to inform you that I received my GRANT today. My medicals are only valid till 17th Oct 2013. But she at her own discretion decide to extend the validity more 6 months. So initial entry date is 17th April 2014.
> Case officer BK team 34
> 
> Thank you all


Congrats Bro


----------



## sandhuaman

congrats ozozoz......................................


----------



## sandhuaman

very fast processing..................

congrats ozozoz................................


----------



## ashish0401

PDHUNT said:


> Many Congratulations for the Grant Today......
> Your inputs and courage are much appreciated .....
> All the best for new beginning :happy:


Congrates dear for CO allocation.
Nowdays CO allocation has become as important as grant itself..


----------



## amitso

OZOZOZ said:


> Dear all Members,
> 
> I am so glad to inform you that I received my GRANT today. My medicals are only valid till 17th Oct 2013. But she at her own discretion decide to extend the validity more 6 months. So initial entry date is 17th April 2014.
> Case officer BK team 34
> 
> Thank you all


Congrats..!!! When you did your medicals? Are you an offshore applicant?


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Can the 189 visa application be modified after making the payment & submitting the application?

As per my EOI invitation, I need to apply for visa by 5th Oct however my wife & daughter's passports are not ready. I had the passport appointment yesterday for them & it seems they make take atleast 1 month for the new passports.

I am wondering if I can apply with the old passport details (which are expired, so I may have to to put in some fake date) & then modify the application hopefully much before the CO is allocated (which I think will take around 2 months)


----------



## sandhuaman

i lodge 190 visa on 17 august. 


waiting for co.................


----------



## harshaldesai

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Can the 189 visa application be modified after making the payment & submitting the application?
> 
> As per my EOI invitation, I need to apply for visa by 5th Oct however my wife & daughter's passports are not ready. I had the passport appointment yesterday for them & it seems they make take atleast 1 month for the new passports.
> 
> I am wondering if I can apply with the old passport details (which are expired, so I may have to to put in some fake date) & then modify the application hopefully much before the CO is allocated (which I think will take around 2 months)


I would advise you not to do anything like this. fake dates / expired passports etc will instead affect your application. you still have time till 5th Oct which is quite some time away. Since you have already attended your passport appointment, its worth waiting out. say you get it even within 1 month, you still have time on hand. 

Had it been otherwise, you could have applied for passports under TATKAL.


----------



## subscriptions.im007

harshaldesai said:


> I would advise you not to do anything like this. fake dates / expired passports etc will instead affect your application. you still have time till 5th Oct which is quite some time away. Since you have already attended your passport appointment, its worth waiting out. say you get it even within 1 month, you still have time on hand.
> 
> Had it been otherwise, you could have applied for passports under TATKAL.


Yes, could have...actually I was told by somebody that for renewal of passports it takes around 20 days however yesterday when I went for appointment I was told by the officials there that it would take 1 month after police verification....so its really touch & go


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> Rocky nd guys
> i called up DIAC and they warned me not to keep calling
> and it wud take upto 8 weeks for CO for 190 visa


OK.. then lets wait until next week..we will complete 8 weeks..lets call them on the 9th week then..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sandhuaman said:


> i lodge 190 visa on 17 august.
> 
> 
> waiting for co.................


all the best..8 weeks it takes.:amen:


----------



## PDHUNT

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Can the 189 visa application be modified after making the payment & submitting the application?
> 
> As per my EOI invitation, I need to apply for visa by 5th Oct however my wife & daughter's passports are not ready. I had the passport appointment yesterday for them & it seems they make take atleast 1 month for the new passports.
> 
> I am wondering if I can apply with the old passport details (which are expired, so I may have to to put in some fake date) & then modify the application hopefully much before the CO is allocated (which I think will take around 2 months)


I also advice you not to provide any fake dates to DIAC when you apply. And I can see you definitely get the passport before 5th October(I am assuming your spouse and daughter's passports need renewal). Now a days Passport Offices are so quick in their work. I have got my passport renewed after I got invitation and I got my new passport just on the 3rd days after I apply.


----------



## harshaldesai

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Yes, could have...actually I was told by somebody that for renewal of passports it takes around 20 days however yesterday when I went for appointment I was told by the officials there that it would take 1 month after police verification....so its really touch & go


I recently had my passport renewed. I applied on 18th July 2013 and had my passport on hand on 6th Aug 2013. I recd Police Verification on "POST VERIFICATION" basis. Means i recd my passport and then had my police verification. On your receipt it would be mentioned if its Pre, Post or NA.


----------



## shift_move

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Can the 189 visa application be modified after making the payment & submitting the application?
> 
> As per my EOI invitation, I need to apply for visa by 5th Oct however my wife & daughter's passports are not ready. I had the passport appointment yesterday for them & it seems they make take atleast 1 month for the new passports.
> 
> I am wondering if I can apply with the old passport details (which are expired, so I may have to to put in some fake date) & then modify the application hopefully much before the CO is allocated (which I think will take around 2 months)


subscriptions.im007,
Here is what I would do. Proactively get in touch with the police station that does the verification and explain them the situation. They could send the verification back to the passport office right away and there are good chances that you get your passport/s sonner than expected. They do not usually take a month, usually it is around 15-20 days for a renewal.

Hope this helps and all the best with the rest of your process.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

joejohn said:


> Unfortunately it does not. This is changed by the system.


no they have to do it manually..mine was changed from "required" to today "received" in two weeks..else why would it take two weeks?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

GulPak said:


> Hi,
> 
> anyone with Adelaide GSM T4 / CO-SW. She is available Monday-Tuesday& Wednesday. what does it means? Should i expect Grant in just these three days???


maybe, share your timeline first then we can opine


----------



## sandhuaman

thats right.......................... 


ROCKY..


----------



## sandhuaman

Mine changed from required to received just after attachment


----------



## Rocky Balboa

OZOZOZ said:


> Dear all Members,
> 
> I am so glad to inform you that I received my GRANT today. My medicals are only valid till 17th Oct 2013. But she at her own discretion decide to extend the validity more 6 months. So initial entry date is 17th April 2014.
> Case officer BK team 34
> 
> Thank you all


all so quick:clock:..you left us behind mate:becky:


----------



## Gurpreethm

Gurpreethm said:


> Dear All,
> I was checking my online status, and it showing all documents are received, but but "Language Ability - English , Evidence of - Other (specify)" is getting displayed twice and one is showing received which we had uploaded last month and another is showing "Requested" and its showing today's date.


----------



## showeb23

mirza_755 said:


> From my view, experience letter from unit head and pay slip from Finance/HR unit or Bank statement is enough for proving your employment. In some extent, it is required recommendation from HR that depend on your CO




Hi Mirza,

Thanks a lot for your reply.I got my employment reference letter from the assistant manage for all of my previous company.But the tax and payslip I had arrange only for my current company.Is it applicable if I submit my employment reference letter insetad of experience letter and submit the pay slip and tax doc of my current company? or should have arrange all of the company's pay slip and tax doc?

Thanks

Showeb Sarwar


----------



## soumyasingh

Hi Pals,

I have lodged my application on 24th of June. My husband is also the member of this forum and says that people who have lodged the applications before 15th of Jun have started getting their Visa. We are not sure if this is true. However, my main concern is that I am trying to get in touch with the DIAC to know the status of my application by dialing 00611300364613, but the que on this line is vry long and I kept waiting for about 18 mins thrice... please advice, how can I get to know if the case officer is assigned?


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> Gurpreethm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> I was checking my online status, and it showing all documents are received, but but "Language Ability - English , Evidence of - Other (specify)" is getting displayed twice and one is showing received which we had uploaded last month and another is showing "Requested" and its showing today's date.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not sharing your timeline in signature. That is the reason, others can't answer your query and you are posting again and again same query.
> 
> Anyway, it seems to me that You have allocated a CO today. :fingerscrossed:
Click to expand...


----------



## Anitha

Hi,

I have lodged my application on July 31st 2013 and awaiting for CO.
Does anyone know how long it will take for 189 visa processing.









ACS:18th Jan, 2012;IELTS:O: 7.;Points:65. EOI:03-06-013.;Invited: 1 July 2013; Applied: 31 July 2013; Meds appeared/ PCC: 10-Aug-2013/ 14- Aug-2013; CO: Awaiting:


----------



## Gurpreethm

Logged eVisa on 16 july, but we have not get any mail/Request our CO.


----------



## mayankp

Anitha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my application on July 31st 2013 and awaiting for CO.
> Does anyone know how long it will take for 189 visa processing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACS:18th Jan, 2012;IELTS:O: 7.;Points:65. EOI:03-06-013.;Invited: 1 July 2013; Applied: 31 July 2013; Meds appeared/ PCC: 10-Aug-2013/ 14- Aug-2013; CO: Awaiting:


Hi Anitha

As per present scenario, minimum 8 weeks and maximum 10 weeks. You can get it earlier only if you are very lucky.

Regards
Mayank


----------



## shift_move

Anitha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my application on July 31st 2013 and awaiting for CO.
> Does anyone know how long it will take for 189 visa processing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACS:18th Jan, 2012;IELTS:O: 7.;Points:65. EOI:03-06-013.;Invited: 1 July 2013; Applied: 31 July 2013; Meds appeared/ PCC: 10-Aug-2013/ 14- Aug-2013; CO: Awaiting:


Hi
I have applied around the same time. CO allocation takes around 8 weeks currently. Another 2 weeks for granting the visa provided all the CO does not ask for any documents (if you have your PCC and meds done before CO allocation).

If not then depends on hwo soon you can furnish the requested docs.

There are some people on the forum (Onshore) whoc got a CO in like 40 days.


----------



## mayankp

soumyasingh said:


> Hi Pals,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 24th of June. My husband is also the member of this forum and says that people who have lodged the applications before 15th of Jun have started getting their Visa. We are not sure if this is true. However, my main concern is that I am trying to get in touch with the DIAC to know the status of my application by dialing 00611300364613, but the que on this line is vry long and I kept waiting for about 18 mins thrice... please advice, how can I get to know if the case officer is assigned?


Hey Saumya

I think you need to wait till you get mail from your CO. Today the applicant who have lodged on 11th June got mail from their CO which is 10 weeks time. Please be patient till that time.

Regards
Mayank


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> Logged eVisa on 16 july, but we have not get any mail/Request our CO.


Will receive email from CO tomorrow morning, I think.  :drum::drum:

By the way, why aren't using your signature here?


----------



## soumyasingh

*Thanks *

Thanks Mayank.

I am so patient.... lol.... but you know how it is  It makes you go crazy ... when you know its just round the corner.... 



mayankp said:


> Hey Saumya
> 
> I think you need to wait till you get mail from your CO. Today the applicant who have lodged on 11th June got mail from their CO which is 10 weeks time. Please be patient till that time.
> 
> Regards
> Mayank


----------



## mirza_755

showeb23 said:


> Hi Mirza,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply.I got my employment reference letter from the assistant manage for all of my previous company.But the tax and payslip I had arrange only for my current company.Is it applicable if I submit my employment reference letter insetad of experience letter and submit the pay slip and tax doc of my current company? or should have arrange all of the company's pay slip and tax doc?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Showeb Sarwar


I would show you one experience from my colleagues. He has 9 years experiences, but pay slip was provided only current employment for 7 years and his CO had accepted it. If your CO ask for more payslip like this, then you can provide one certificate from your earlier company letterhead that you had received it in hand instead of bank. thats all


----------



## sre375

Hi

Can anyone tell me how long it would take for Medical status to get updated, after medicals are completed and uploaded?

I took my test on Aug 15th and the clinic told me that the report was uploaded the next day.

Thanks


----------



## soumyasingh

I have one more question, so as I am waiting for my CO since 8 weeks now; should I get my Medicals done? Is this a good time or should I wait for for one more week to go? 

_________
IELTS: 01/03/13; Skill Assessment Cleared: 27/03/13; EOI Invitation: 06/05/13; Application Filed: 24/06/13; PCC: 05/08/13; Medicals:?; CO::juggle:; Visa Grant: layball:


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> Will receive email from CO tomorrow morning, I think.  :drum::drum:
> 
> By the way, why aren't using your signature here?


I am using this application from my IPad or phone dont know how to put signature from both these devices


----------



## harshaldesai

soumyasingh said:


> I have one more question, so as I am waiting for my CO since 8 weeks now; should I get my Medicals done? Is this a good time or should I wait for for one more week to go?
> 
> _________
> IELTS: 01/03/13; Skill Assessment Cleared: 27/03/13; EOI Invitation: 06/05/13; Application Filed: 24/06/13; PCC: 05/08/13; Medicals:?; CO::juggle:; Visa Grant: layball:


I dont see any harm in you going ahead with medicals. Infact that would save you good time.


----------



## mayankp

Silver mail received from agent regarding the details asked by CO. My CO initials are HG from Team-8, GSM Adelaide.

Asked for Medical, PCC, form 80 and some other documents relating to education. Education related documents are already submitted but may be they were not able to download the same so will be mailed by my agent.


----------



## balajism

sre375 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long it would take for Medical status to get updated, after medicals are completed and uploaded?
> 
> I took my test on Aug 15th and the clinic told me that the report was uploaded the next day.
> 
> Thanks


Hey, I'm assuming you went to Apollo? I had mine done on 14 Aug. The results were uploaded on the morning of 15 Aug, and cleared (I'm assuming) about an hour later.

Should be the same for you I believe. Check the eVisa page and see if you still have the 'organize health..' link or if its disappeared. Good luck!


----------



## soumyasingh

mayankp said:


> Silver mail received from agent regarding the details asked by CO. My CO initials are HG from Team-8, GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Asked for Medical, PCC, form 80 and some other documents relating to education. Education related documents are already submitted but may be they were not able to download the same so will be mailed by my agent.


Congrats Dear!!! I believe you would get the Visa Grant in a weeks time :fingerscrossed:






__________________
IELTS: 01/03/13; Skill Assessment Cleared: 27/03/13; EOI Invitation: 06/05/13; Application Filed: 24/06/13; PCC: 05/08/13; Medicals:?; CO::juggle:; Visa Grant:*:violin:


----------



## sahil772

Gurpreethm said:


> I am using this application from my IPad or phone dont know how to put signature from both these devices


Mate,

u will have to login one time from PC to edit signture and then u can continue to ve signture when u update through phone.


----------



## sre375

balajism said:


> Hey, I'm assuming you went to Apollo? I had mine done on 14 Aug. The results were uploaded on the morning of 15 Aug, and cleared (I'm assuming) about an hour later.
> 
> Should be the same for you I believe. Check the eVisa page and see if you still have the 'organize health..' link or if its disappeared. Good luck!


Yeah went to Apollo on Aug 15th. What does your evisa web page status show for medicals?

Did you have your link removed after uploading medicals?


----------



## sre375

mayankp said:


> Silver mail received from agent regarding the details asked by CO. My CO initials are HG from Team-8, GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Asked for Medical, PCC, form 80 and some other documents relating to education. Education related documents are already submitted but may be they were not able to download the same so will be mailed by my agent.


Looks like its going to be a long 10 week wait for people to get COs. Hmmm.....


----------



## soumyasingh

sre375 said:


> Looks like its going to be a long 10 week wait for people to get COs. Hmmm.....


Hi Sre!!!

I have also applied for the same catagory i.e. General Accountant... 

If you dnt mind... could you please tell me you job role and what are your plans of working in Australia...

Regards,
Soumya


----------



## sankebraham27

Hey guys,

My long wait is finally over!!!!
Got our grant letter today....yohooooo!

The letter has 3 section..1st for me as main applicant, 2nd for my wife as secondary applicant and 3rd for my 4 month old baby as migrating applicant.

Does anyone know what migrating applicant mean? Is it that the kids are tagged under migrating applicant?

Regards,
Sanket


----------



## sre375

sankebraham27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My long wait is finally over!!!!
> Got our grant letter today....yohooooo!
> 
> The letter has 3 section..1st for me as main applicant, 2nd for my wife as secondary applicant and 3rd for my 4 month old baby as migrating applicant.
> 
> Does anyone know what migrating applicant mean? Is it that the kids are tagged under migrating applicant?
> 
> Regards,
> Sanket


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## harshaldesai

sankebraham27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My long wait is finally over!!!!
> Got our grant letter today....yohooooo!
> 
> The letter has 3 section..1st for me as main applicant, 2nd for my wife as secondary applicant and 3rd for my 4 month old baby as migrating applicant.
> 
> Does anyone know what migrating applicant mean? Is it that the kids are tagged under migrating applicant?
> 
> Regards,
> Sanket


Hi Sanket,

Congratulations!!! Wish you all the best. 

Since you mention about your 4 month old baby, what documents did you provide for the baby? Also did you have to put the medicals on hold or anything during your wife's pregnancy. 

I am in a situation where by we have recd the invitation and have successfully lodged the application but my wife is pregnant and baby due in December. I am just trying to figure out as much info as possible for such cases.

thanks & congratulations once again!!!:rockon:


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> Silver mail received from agent regarding the details asked by CO. My CO initials are HG from Team-8, GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Asked for Medical, PCC, form 80 and some other documents relating to education. Education related documents are already submitted but may be they were not able to download the same so will be mailed by my agent.


thank god...Mayank your getting the mail made me really nervous....tik tok tik tok for me now


----------



## mayankp

soumyasingh said:


> Congrats Dear!!! I believe you would get the Visa Grant in a weeks time :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> IELTS: 01/03/13; Skill Assessment Cleared: 27/03/13; EOI Invitation: 06/05/13; Application Filed: 24/06/13; PCC: 05/08/13; Medicals:?; CO::juggle:; Visa Grant:*:violin:


That seems too much optimistic.....anyways thanks a lot.


----------



## sre375

soumyasingh said:


> Hi Sre!!!
> 
> I have also applied for the same catagory i.e. General Accountant...
> 
> If you dnt mind... could you please tell me you job role and what are your plans of working in Australia...
> 
> Regards,
> Soumya


Hi Soumya

Always good to meet a fellow accountant 

I am a CA currently working in industry within accounting department of a logistics company. Was earlier working with a Big 4 accounting firm.

Have not made any concrete plans as such about working in Australia. Plan to start from sometime in Sept end. 

What about you? What is your background and profile like?

Do keep in touch.


----------



## tds2013

sre375 said:


> Looks like its going to be a long 10 week wait for people to get COs. Hmmm.....


yeah...10 weeks seems to be the norm... fingers crossed...2 more weeks to go now


----------



## icriding

sre375 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long it would take for Medical status to get updated, after medicals are completed and uploaded?
> 
> I took my test on Aug 15th and the clinic told me that the report was uploaded the next day.
> 
> Thanks


*Hello sre375,*

Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

Most results are assessed at the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

At the Health Operations Center, your health case will either be "auto-cleared", or referred.

Your case officer will contact you via email with an update on the status of your medicals (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system. 

You may also receive the following update:

*Health Case Status*

This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.

Examinations required for this visa application

501 Medical Examination Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Completed
Hope this information helps.
Hope this information helps.
*
All the best with your application.

Cheers

Icriding 
*


----------



## showeb23

mirza_755 said:


> I would show you one experience from my colleagues. He has 9 years experiences, but pay slip was provided only current employment for 7 years and his CO had accepted it. If your CO ask for more payslip like this, then you can provide one certificate from your earlier company letterhead that you had received it in hand instead of bank. thats all




Thanks a lot.Your information is really helpful to me.BTW what about the experience certificate.As I already have employment reference letter mentioning a detail description of my duties and responsibilities along with the date of join and salary held on that period.So do I need to submit the experience certificate separately?


----------



## shift_move

sre375 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long it would take for Medical status to get updated, after medicals are completed and uploaded?
> 
> I took my test on Aug 15th and the clinic told me that the report was uploaded the next day.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
I was at Apollo on the same day. My meds are cleared on friday, the 16th. I am assuming they are cleared and as i do not see the link.


----------



## soumyasingh

sre375 said:


> Hi Soumya
> 
> Always good to meet a fellow accountant
> 
> I am a CA currently working in industry within accounting department of a logistics company. Was earlier working with a Big 4 accounting firm.
> 
> Have not made any concrete plans as such about working in Australia. Plan to start from sometime in Sept end.
> 
> What about you? What is your background and profile like?
> 
> Do keep in touch.


I am working with an MNC IT Company as a Financial Analyst (FP&A). Completed my CFA and planning to do CIMA  I have about 6 yrs of exp till date in the same field....eep:

I have spoken to my Boss in the company if I can get transfrd to the AUS in same company.. Fingers Crossed  It was really nice to know a fellow accounts person....

Keep in touch...

Regards,
Soumya


----------



## balajism

sre375 said:


> Yeah went to Apollo on Aug 15th. What does your evisa web page status show for medicals?
> 
> Did you have your link removed after uploading medicals?


Yeah the link was removed on my page about an hour after uploading. I believe according to other posters that this means the meds have been cleared. As icriding says, it generally disappears 48 hrs after uploading if the meds are auto-cleared.

What does your eVisa page say? If you still have the link, click on it and you can see an 'Information sheet' with further info showing if your tests are Complete/Incomplete.


----------



## sre375

balajism said:


> Yeah the link was removed on my page about an hour after uploading. I believe according to other posters that this means the meds have been cleared. As icriding says, it generally disappears 48 hrs after uploading if the meds are auto-cleared.
> 
> What does your eVisa page say? If you still have the link, click on it and you can see an 'Information sheet' with further info showing if your tests are Complete/Incomplete.


Thanks for that. Sad part is that my agent holds the access to my evisa details and I need to keep checking with them. 

Anyways let me keep pestering them since they seem to like that


----------



## sankebraham27

harshaldesai said:


> Hi Sanket,
> 
> Congratulations!!! Wish you all the best.
> 
> Since you mention about your 4 month old baby, what documents did you provide for the baby? Also did you have to put the medicals on hold or anything during your wife's pregnancy.
> 
> I am in a situation where by we have recd the invitation and have successfully lodged the application but my wife is pregnant and baby due in December. I am just trying to figure out as much info as possible for such cases.
> 
> thanks & congratulations once again!!!:rockon:


Hi harshal,
My visa was almost approved way back in Sept2012 but got to know that my is pregnant then. We only wanted to do the meds, rest everything was clear.

Our application was then put on hold as my wife couldn't go through the meds(as u know the meds include the xray and its not a good thing to do when ur wife is expecting). The CO requested us to furnish a letter from the doctor saying that so and so person is pregnant by so many weeks and included the expected due date. The CO then asked us to do the meds after the delivery and include the new born as well.
Then waited until delivery in april 2013 and included the baby as well in the application (there is 1 form need to b submitted when there is a change). Got my baby's passport in June and we quickly did the meds. And now got the grant.

Below are the docs that were submitted
-form1022
-scanned pic 
- passport copy
- birth certificate

Let me know me if u need more information.

Regards,
Sanket


----------



## sre375

soumyasingh said:


> I am working with an MNC IT Company as a Financial Analyst (FP&A). Completed my CFA and planning to do CIMA  I have about 6 yrs of exp till date in the same field....eep:
> 
> I have spoken to my Boss in the company if I can get transfrd to the AUS in same company.. Fingers Crossed  It was really nice to know a fellow accounts person....
> 
> Keep in touch...
> 
> Regards,
> Soumya


Wow thats awesome if you manage to pull it off and get transferred within the same Company...nothing like it.

All the best for your application. 

Why dont you update your timelines in your signature?


----------



## soumyasingh

sre375 said:


> Wow thats awesome if you manage to pull it off and get transferred within the same Company...nothing like it.
> 
> All the best for your application.
> 
> Why dont you update your timelines in your signature?


Will do


----------



## Jacob.

*Got Subclass 190 visa on 16th aug 2013*

HI guys,

This is Jacob from Punjab, India. Had been a silent observer of this portal for quite a few months.

By God's grace recently got evisa from ACT state sponsored 190 program, going to Canberra early October.

Thank you all for wonderful inputs and discussions.

2256412 Medical sales rep IELTS 8,7.5,8,8, LRWS 12.01.2013VETASSESS +ve 2nd April 2013ACT SS applied/Nominated 6th June/8th JulyEVisa lodged 10 July 2013:fingerscrossedCC already done on 12 th JuneCO assigned-BK adelaide T-34 7th August 2013 requesting medicals only,Medicals 9th August :rofl:Grant 16th August 2013 by God's grace.


----------



## mithu93ku

Jacob. said:


> HI guys,
> 
> This is Jacob from Punjab, India. Had been a silent observer of this portal for quite a few months.
> 
> By God's grace recently got evisa from ACT state sponsored 190 program, going to Canberra early October.
> 
> Thank you all for wonderful inputs and discussions.
> 
> 2256412 Medical sales rep IELTS 8,7.5,8,8, LRWS 12.01.2013VETASSESS +ve 2nd April 2013ACT SS applied/Nominated 6th June/8th JulyEVisa lodged 10 July 2013:fingerscrossedCC already done on 12 th JuneCO assigned-BK adelaide T-34 7th August 2013 requesting medicals only,Medicals 9th August :rofl:Grant 16th August 2013 by God's grace.


First post with Golden e-mail.  :hail:
Late post but heartiest Congratulation.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
So fast Grant for an offshore Applicant .:drum::drum::drum:


----------



## subscriptions.im007

harshaldesai said:


> I recently had my passport renewed. I applied on 18th July 2013 and had my passport on hand on 6th Aug 2013. I recd Police Verification on "POST VERIFICATION" basis. Means i recd my passport and then had my police verification. On your receipt it would be mentioned if its Pre, Post or NA.


My receipt says NOT APPLICABLE...any idea what that means....am I lucky enough that it means it won't be needed?

PDHunt: You must have applied in TATKAL to get it on 3rd days, was it not the case? If not, where did you apply?


----------



## manan_1986

Jacob. said:


> HI guys,
> 
> This is Jacob from Punjab, India. Had been a silent observer of this portal for quite a few months.
> 
> By God's grace recently got evisa from ACT state sponsored 190 program, going to Canberra early October.
> 
> Thank you all for wonderful inputs and discussions.
> 
> 2256412 Medical sales rep IELTS 8,7.5,8,8, LRWS 12.01.2013VETASSESS +ve 2nd April 2013ACT SS applied/Nominated 6th June/8th JulyEVisa lodged 10 July 2013:fingerscrossedCC already done on 12 th JuneCO assigned-BK adelaide T-34 7th August 2013 requesting medicals only,Medicals 9th August :rofl:Grant 16th August 2013 by God's grace.


I have timeline similar to yours...


----------



## harshaldesai

subscriptions.im007 said:


> My receipt says NOT APPLICABLE...any idea what that means?
> 
> PDHunt: You must have applied in TATKAL to get it on 3rd days, was it not the case? If not, where did you apply?


You are a lucky man. NA means your renewal doesnt need police verification and you shall simply receive the passport once its printed. Also if you have applied for a normal 36 pages booklet it takes lesser time. Like a genius i applied for a 60 page one and that gets printed in Delhi and took a few days extra. I was told by my contact at RPO that normal 36 page booklets are printed at local RPO and 60 paged ones come from Delhi. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PDHUNT

mayankp said:


> Silver mail received from agent regarding the details asked by CO. My CO initials are HG from Team-8, GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Asked for Medical, PCC, form 80 and some other documents relating to education. Education related documents are already submitted but may be they were not able to download the same so will be mailed by my agent.


hey hey great new.....
Congratulations....
Along with the Application date now we have same CO allocation date and even Same CO....!!!!

Congratulations again ....
Hoping for the Grant soon...


----------



## sahil772

Jacob. said:


> HI guys,
> 
> This is Jacob from Punjab, India. Had been a silent observer of this portal for quite a few months.
> 
> By God's grace recently got evisa from ACT state sponsored 190 program, going to Canberra early October.
> 
> Thank you all for wonderful inputs and discussions.
> 
> 2256412 Medical sales rep IELTS 8,7.5,8,8, LRWS 12.01.2013VETASSESS +ve 2nd April 2013ACT SS applied/Nominated 6th June/8th JulyEVisa lodged 10 July 2013:fingerscrossedCC already done on 12 th JuneCO assigned-BK adelaide T-34 7th August 2013 requesting medicals only,Medicals 9th August :rofl:Grant 16th August 2013 by God's grace.



Congrats Jacob.

Can I ask u did u provide transcripts of ur qualifcations for 190 visa or the marsheets and degree will do ?


----------



## sahil772

Dear All, 

Can we provide marksheets and degree while lodging evisa 190 or do we provide them with transcripts ?

Thanks


----------



## PDHUNT

subscriptions.im007 said:


> My receipt says NOT APPLICABLE...any idea what that means....am I lucky enough that it means it won't be needed?
> 
> PDHunt: You must have applied in TATKAL to get it on 3rd days, was it not the case? If not, where did you apply?


HI subscriptions.im007,

I have applied for the passport renewal with normal track(No Tatkal- I have been told that I need to get a letter form Mayor or equivalent personal mentioning the reason for Tatkal passport, which I do not gone for ). I had my appointment for Friday and I have got my Passport delivered to my home on Tuesday Evening. I have applied for my local city PSK at Vadodara, Gujarat. I had police verification inquiry 3 days after I got my passport.


----------



## GulPak

GulPak said:


> Hi,
> 
> anyone with Adelaide GSM T4 / CO-SW. She is available Monday-Tuesday& Wednesday. what does it means? Should i expect Grant in just these three days???


Please reply


----------



## OZOZOZ

amitso said:


> Congrats..!!! When you did your medicals? Are you an offshore applicant?



Thanks, I am offshore.


----------



## OZOZOZ

Thank you all for greetings,
Here is my long long story.

IELTS : Dec 2009
Skill assessment EA: April 2010
All of sudden rules changed and become not eligible for 175 or 176 via. and waited to become eligible.
and here again applied for state sponsorship in 2012 August to WA
DIAC 190 Lodged 7th September and case offered to ADL TEAM 2 
Decision taken to refuse the application as Work exp is not in the nominated occupation.
Refused ; 27th March

Again the lourney started in
Vet applied: 10th April approved: 12 june
NSW approved: 11th july
DIAC lodgement ; 11th july
CO; 7-8-13
GRANTED : 21-08-13

Donot loose hope . go go go go go ahead and be strong.


----------



## OZOZOZ

Dear Members ,

I am encountering a problem.
When I entered my detail in VEVO as visa holder. I am encountering an error since morning.
I tried with explore and chrome both but not resolved. I am worried .

please suggest.


----------



## icriding

sahil772 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Can we provide marksheets and degree while lodging evisa 190 or do we provide them with transcripts ?
> 
> Thanks




*Hello sahil772,*

You should upload University Graduation Certificates and Degree Transcripts covering the entire period of study included in your points claim. 

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## icriding

GulPak said:


> Hi, anyone with Adelaide GSM T4 / CO-SW. She is available Monday-Tuesday& Wednesday. what does it means? Should i expect Grant in just these three days??? Please reply



*Hello GulPak,*

She is available to process your application on these days. It is reasonable to expect a grant notification on these days. She does not work on Thu and Friday. Sat and Sun are public holidays in Autralia. 

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Anitha

*189 lodged on July 31*

Hi,

I lodged my application on July 31 2013, awaiting for CO.
How do we know that we have been allocated to a Co.


----------



## icriding

Anitha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my application on July 31 2013, awaiting for CO.
> How do we know that we have been allocated to a Co.



*Hello Anitha----,*

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

Your case officer will contact you with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information, if required.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## icriding

Anitha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my application on July 31 2013, awaiting for CO.
> How do we know that we have been allocated to a Co.



*Hello Anitha,*

For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

Based on the information in the visa processing system, your case officer will contact you with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information, if required.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

My friend is lodging a visa soon. He wants me to enquire if VAC1 and VAC2 (his spouse's) charges are to be paid in advance together while lodging the visa application.


----------



## soumyo11

Hello All,

I'm anew joinee to the forum although diligently following this place for sometime now. I'm currently in Bangalore, India. I'm not allowed to have a signature yet, so below are my timelines.

EOI - Dec' 2012 (With 65 points & on Business Analysts ANZSCO)
Quota got full, hence received Invite on July 1st' 2013.
App Lodged & acknowledged on 30th July' 2013
Already uploaded PCC & Form 80
Med - Scheduled for 24th Aug' 2013. 
Current Status - All docs showing as received and awaiting CO.

Fingers crossed ...

Good luck to all.

Regards / Soumyo


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> My friend is lodging a visa soon. He wants me to enquire if VAC1 and VAC2 (his spouse's) charges are to be paid in advance together while lodging the visa application.


VAC2 will ask by CO after finalizing everything..... only grant is due. After vac2 DIAC takes no time to grant visa.


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Hey mates i got a mail which says that your EOI has been ceased but i dint hear anything from my Agent yet..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Shafqat Baig said:


> Hey mates i got a mail which says that your EOI has been ceased but i dint hear anything from my Agent yet..


COngratulations on receiving the grant..when the agent opens your eVisa portal there is the GRANT LETTER, golden pass waiting for you...

Now get ready to partyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> VAC2 will ask by CO after finalizing everything..... only grant is due. After vac2 DIAC takes no time to grant visa.


So you mean right now he can pay only 3060$ and then upload wife's birth certificate their marriage certificate, passcopy, wife's transcript, degree certificate, IELTS (not claiming partner points but she did it) and what else from her side...

after checking these docs, CO will ask us to pay VAC 2 ??


----------



## mithu93ku

Shafqat Baig said:


> Hey mates i got a mail which says that your EOI has been ceased but i dint hear anything from my Agent yet..


You got the Grant and your EOI has been ceased! Congrats mate. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> So you mean right now he can pay only 3060$ and then upload wife's birth certificate their marriage certificate, passcopy, wife's transcript, degree certificate, IELTS (not claiming partner points but she did it) and what else from her side...
> 
> after checking these docs, CO will ask us to pay VAC 2 ??


If his spouse fail to meet Functional English (i.e IELTS), then come VAC 2 ( around AUD 4050). Now he has to pay 3060+1530; and for each child 765 AUD


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> If his spouse fail to meet Functional English (i.e IELTS), then come VAC 2 ( around AUD 4050). Now he has to pay 3060+1530; and for each child 765 AUD


she has completed her studies in English medium and her scores in IELTS each band is 5+ ..my question is does my friend need to pay 3060+1530 now or in two installments? he is expecting a child after 3 months so he wants to put the application on hold and do her wife's medicals after the child is born and get his/her passport and include him/her in the application..


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> she has completed her studies in English medium and her scores in IELTS each band is 5+ ..my question is does my friend need to pay 3060+1530 now or in two installments? he is expecting a child after 3 months so he wants to hold the application and do her wife's medicals after the child is born and get his passport and include him/her in the application..


Now 3060+1530 AUD. As she has met the functional english , so no question come here about VAC2.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Thanks dude. appreciate it.


----------



## Shafqat Baig

I hope U guys are right that i got the GRANT coz the Email also says that EOI can be ceased due to the following reasons and that is if U have got the grant or Your visa has refused or if U have withdrawn ur visa application or if DIAC has cancelled ur EOI..
So now i dont understand what has actually happened..


----------



## mithu93ku

Shafqat Baig said:


> I hope U guys are right that i got the GRANT coz the Email also says that EOI can be ceased due to the following reasons and that is if U have got the grant or Your visa has refused or if U have withdrawn ur visa application or if DIAC has cancelled ur EOI..
> So now i dont understand what has actually happened..


You got it Man ! Now pray for us! ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Shafqat Baig said:


> I hope U guys are right that i got the GRANT coz the Email also says that EOI can be ceased due to the following reasons and that is if U have got the grant or Your visa has refused or if U have withdrawn ur visa application or if DIAC has cancelled ur EOI..
> So now i dont understand what has actually happened..


CALL YOUR AGENT RIGHT NOW..wake him up and find out..

1. DIAC doesnt cancel your EOI for no reason..
2. Your visa can not be refused without a CO informing you..such rash decisions are very rare..at least they ask you to do your medicals again and you are most likely informed that you have this problem..or supply more documents if your documents are not complete.

3. ONLY OPTION...GRANT YES GRANT GRANT GRANT>...............................:wave: to australia


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> You got it Man ! Now pray for us! ray2:ray2:ray2:


*mithu*, if my meds get referred when will i be able to get the final approval from a medical officer..end of november? damn thats too long a wait buddy..i am pretty much sure its been referred though i have not received final mail from my CO.

today after two weeks i got my Form 80 and final PCC status changed to "received"from "required". when i called them yesterday, they told me i might get a CO soon..waiting for his confirmation.


----------



## tanvir360

I got CO day b4 yesterday morning. Its *Brisbane GSM Team 34*

He asked me to submit my spouse's evidence of relationship (Detailed) though I submitted only color scanned Marriage Certificate & Marriage Registration Form earlier for her and me. However, CO is asking only for her now.

Today I've submitted additionally-

1. Notarized copies of our Marriage Certificate & Marriage Registration Form.
2. Again Police Clearance Certificate & Passport Details of my spouse in where my full name is stated as being her spouse.
3. Bank Account Certificate mentioning my spouse’s name as my nominee.
4. Wedding Reception Invitation Card which was printed during my Wedding Reception Ceremony.
5. Some of my Wedding Pictures.

Is there anyone who has got same thing asked and who has been allocated same CO.................???


----------



## icriding

tanvir360 said:


> I got CO day b4 yesterday morning. Its *Brisbane GSM Team 34*
> 
> He asked me to submit my spouse's evidence of relationship (Detailed) though I submitted only color scanned Marriage Certificate & Marriage Registration Form earlier for her and me. However, CO is asking only for her now.
> 
> Today I've submitted additionally-
> 
> 1. Notarized copies of our Marriage Certificate & Marriage Registration Form.
> 2. Again Police Clearance Certificate & Passport Details of my spouse in where my full name is stated as being her spouse.
> 3. Bank Account Certificate mentioning my spouse’s name as my nominee.
> 4. Wedding Reception Invitation Card which was printed during my Wedding Reception Ceremony.
> 5. Some of my Wedding Pictures.
> 
> Is there anyone who has got same thing asked and who has been allocated same CO.................???


This should constitute sufficient proof. All the best!


----------



## tanvir360

Rocky Balboa said:


> *mithu*, if my meds get referred when will i be able to get the final approval from a medical officer..end of november? damn thats too long a wait buddy..i am pretty much sure its been referred though i have not received final mail from my CO.
> 
> today after two weeks i got my Form 80 and final PCC status changed to "received"from "required". when i called them yesterday, they told me i might get a CO soon..waiting for his confirmation.


*Rocky* I guess ull get CO within 1 or 2 days. 

Dont worry mate........just try 2 forget all wat ur anxiously w8ing for......make ur entire daily works normally and cheerfully......I know its very tough 2 do such thing at this stage but u hav 2 do.........

Good Luck.......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

THanks. Good night..Its next essential part of my daily routine. see you tomorrow

GOOD NIGHT fellas.


----------



## praet0r1an

Today is my day!  Thanks everyone for your posts. This forum has been very helpful. Goodluck to all who are yet to receive their grants!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Congrats before hitting the sack...:becky:

one for the road..


----------



## praet0r1an

Got my golden mail as well..  Thank you Lord! Team 34 is keeping up speed after all...


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> *mithu*, if my meds get referred when will i be able to get the final approval from a medical officer..end of november? damn thats too long a wait buddy..i am pretty much sure its been referred though i have not received final mail from my CO.
> 
> today after two weeks i got my Form 80 and final PCC status changed to "received"from "required". when i called them yesterday, they told me i might get a CO soon..waiting for his confirmation.


Have you observed the date change beside " received"?
If your meds got referred ( not so; praying from the core of my heart), would be cleared
within 17.09.2013 as I am observing the thread "MERGED medicals questions ". MOC is clearing now mid june referred meds. As huge application submitted on end of june , I presume maximum times for you.


----------



## sandhuaman

hello freinds

pls tell me do we need to attach any passport size photographs also and do we need to put our signature also somewhere .as i have noticed many of our forum friends disscussing about putting signatures. kindly reply


----------



## sandhuaman

i lodged my visa on 17th august and attached all my documents on the same day . today the status of my documents have changed from required to received. what does this mean . does this mean i am going to get a C.O soon.


----------



## sandhuaman

i need an advice regarding form 80. i want to know whether it is better to attach form 80 now or whehter it should be done later on after co ask for the same.


----------



## wifi

Shafqat Baig said:


> I hope U guys are right that i got the GRANT coz the Email also says that EOI can be ceased due to the following reasons and that is if U have got the grant or Your visa has refused or if U have withdrawn ur visa application or if DIAC has cancelled ur EOI..
> So now i dont understand what has actually happened..


My take on that is that you have been Granted thie visa, INSHALLAH. Can you confirm one thing please, were your medicals referred to MOC ?


----------



## mithu93ku

wifi said:


> My take on that is that you have been Granted thie visa, INSHALLAH. Can you confirm one thing please, were your medicals referred to MOC ?


My timeline is same as you and medicals referred to MOC.ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Shafqat Baig

wifi said:


> My take on that is that you have been Granted thie visa, INSHALLAH. Can you confirm one thing please, were your medicals referred to MOC ?


Nopez thanx to Allah that my medicals are not reffered but em still not sure abt it.. Only my Agent email can make me sure wen they send me the Grant letter inshaAllah.. Juz waiting for tomorrow morning


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

I feel most of us in this forum are forum from IT / software background, havent seen a single soul from Sales & Marketing (ANZSCO CODE: 131112).. I am going to apply in this category, does anyone know anything of this profile... please let me know guys.


----------



## Andy10

praet0r1an said:


> Today is my day!  Thanks everyone for your posts. This forum has been very helpful. Goodluck to all who are yet to receive their grants!


Congrats.. !


----------



## mithu93ku

praet0r1an said:


> Today is my day!  Thanks everyone for your posts. This forum has been very helpful. Goodluck to all who are yet to receive their grants!


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Andy10

Jacob. said:


> HI guys,
> 
> This is Jacob from Punjab, India. Had been a silent observer of this portal for quite a few months.
> 
> By God's grace recently got evisa from ACT state sponsored 190 program, going to Canberra early October.
> 
> Thank you all for wonderful inputs and discussions.
> 
> 2256412 Medical sales rep IELTS 8,7.5,8,8, LRWS 12.01.2013VETASSESS +ve 2nd April 2013ACT SS applied/Nominated 6th June/8th JulyEVisa lodged 10 July 2013:fingerscrossedCC already done on 12 th JuneCO assigned-BK adelaide T-34 7th August 2013 requesting medicals only,Medicals 9th August :rofl:Grant 16th August 2013 by God's grace.


Hi.. First of all congratulations!! Even I m travelling to ACT early October.. care to share which flight you are choosing and what you plan to take with you?


----------



## Andy10

sahil772 said:


> If I may ask you, what did u fill in your case ?


I filled Form 80 for both


----------



## Arjun_singh_76

Hi All,

I am also planning to apply as a marketing specialist in ACT.
Waiting for the new list to come on 31st Aug.
Will start my Skill assessment after that.
Any pointer is most welcome.

Regards
Arjun Singh


----------



## Arjun_singh_76

sanjeevmanocha said:


> I feel most of us in this forum are forum from IT / software background, havent seen a single soul from Sales & Marketing (ANZSCO CODE: 131112).. I am going to apply in this category, does anyone know anything of this profile... please let me know guys.


Hi Sanjeev,

I am also from marketing background, but I am trying for marketing specialist.
because sales & marketing requires that u should have people reporting which I don't have.

Regards
Arjun Singh


----------



## Ani.pepe

How is the PCC in Mumbai? does the passport office issue a letter or a stamp on the passport? Please advice


----------



## BGMate

kittydoll said:


> YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> guys i wana share something with before..........i..........pass............out............
> (im feeling really giddy now)
> 
> I GOT A CASE OFFICER....YAAYYYYY....
> 
> 
> too soon to be true...but yes in 40 days ... 5 and half weeks....
> 
> 
> has requested documents....
> 
> 
> 
> yes yes yes pinch me..
> pinch me..
> pinch me... lol
> 
> just dont lose hope....its all starting to happen....


This is amazing. Congrats ... Congrats. Wish you to have your visa till the end of this week!!


----------



## BGMate

kittydoll said:


> just in case anyone was curious
> 
> 
> some documents (that were not relevant to me...like travel docs, work exp) have changed to 'NOT REQUIRED'
> 
> 
> and documents that CO requested for have changed to 'REQUESTED'
> 
> 
> other documents remain 'RECEIVED'
> 
> 
> as for my meds...i see this
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> 
> i can still see this link 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant'
> 
> 
> 
> and status still shows 'In progress'


Hi Kitty, what do you see in your account once a CO is allocated? Did you get email from DIAC or status in the account or just an email from the CO?
Thanks


----------



## Arjun_singh_76

Ani.pepe said:


> How is the PCC in Mumbai? does the passport office issue a letter or a stamp on the passport? Please advice


PCC is issued on a separate page. which has ur picture and your passport details.


----------



## JP Mosa

Ani.pepe said:


> How is the PCC in Mumbai? does the passport office issue a letter or a stamp on the passport? Please advice


They issue a separate letter with your photo and an endorsement stamp on your passport


----------



## Ani.pepe

Arjun_singh_76 said:


> PCC is issued on a separate page. which has ur picture and your passport details.


Thanks Arjun


----------



## Ani.pepe

JP Mosa said:


> They issue a separate letter with your photo and an endorsement stamp on your passport


Thanks JP Mosa


----------



## BGMate

frodo12 said:


> Received my grant letter today morning
> 
> Couple of highlights which I thought of sharing :
> 
> - Had front loaded all documents prior to CO assignment, including *form 80* and *PCC*
> - As I had completed my meds quite early, it was cleared round about the same time CO was allocated. I think that saved a lot of valuable time.
> - As everything was in place, CO never contacted me requesting for additional documents.
> - I had proactively mailed her once just to check if everything was fine.
> - As of yesterday, there was no change in the eVisa page in terms of documents' status or date. Today that table is missing so as to prevent any further document upload.
> 
> My sincere advice would be complete everything from your side, and NOT to wait for your CO to get back. Don't bother about what your agents are telling you, half the time they don't have any clue.
> 
> ~2 cents


Congratulation!!


----------



## BGMate

PDHUNT said:


> Hi All .....
> 
> I have got some great news to share. Finally after 70 days from my application, I have got mail from CO asking for some more documents. See my time line below.
> :dance:


Great news! Wish you a grant very soon


----------



## BGMate

hrwong said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to share my grant process with you all. Hopefully its helpful to others in similar situation as me.
> 
> - 189 Application lodged on 23th May
> 
> - I have medical record in the database as I did a full PR medical examination back in DEC 2012 for another visa which I withdrew from earlier.
> 
> - I reuse my IELTS results from Jan 2012.
> 
> - I did not have CO contact until I called up immigration on the 8th week to find out I am allocated to Adelaide team 6. I emailed the team to chase up my case on 25th July.
> 
> - Team 6 manager replied on 6th Aug, confirming my CO and said CO will contact within 2 weeks.
> 
> - No response from CO after 2 weeks and I emailed team 6 on 20th Aug to further chase up.
> 
> - Team 6 manager replied on 21th Aug, allocated my case to new CO.
> 
> - Visa granted within half an hour. No form 80 requested.
> 
> I am happy to answer questions to help you guys. Its been a long wait without CO so I hope this provides motivation to others. Thank you for all the input and good luck to those who are waiting!


Congrats to you too. This week there are lots of good news this week! I am so happy for you. It seems that we need to chase DIAC immediately after we enter into the 8th week ....


----------



## GulPak

icriding said:


> *Hello GulPak,*
> 
> She is available to process your application on these days. It is reasonable to expect a grant notification on these days. She does not work on Thu and Friday. Sat and Sun are public holidays in Autralia.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thanks *Icriding* for the reply. Got this message from CO on 5th August;
"Please be advised that your Health Undertaking Form has been received and attached to your file. There is nothing else required from you.
I am just waiting for some internal processing to clear and then I will be ready to make a decision". still waiting for the outcome


----------



## chargoesabroad

Just in case people weren't aware there is an electronic option to contact DIAC rather than phoning. Not sure what the response times are but heres the link anyway.
General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


----------



## laurinoz

Hello Chargoesabroad,

Could you please kindly confirm the time it took you to obtain your ACPO UK Police certificate? Is it a week or two?


----------



## chargoesabroad

laurinoz said:


> Hello Chargoesabroad,
> 
> Could you please kindly confirm the time it took you to obtain your ACPO UK Police certificate? Is it a week or two?


Just over 2 weeks, which was odd as mine and my partners were sent together his came back in a week mine came back in two!


----------



## laurinoz

chargoesabroad said:


> Just over 2 weeks, which was odd as mine and my partners were sent together his came back in a week mine came back in two!


Thank you very much!
I'll count two then, just in case.


----------



## chargoesabroad

laurinoz said:


> Thank you very much!
> I'll count two then, just in case.


You lived in Milton Keynes long?


----------



## laurinoz

chargoesabroad said:


> You lived in Milton Keynes long?


Yes, will celebrate 3 years soon, in this adorable (err hum) town


----------



## kittydoll

BGMate said:


> Hi Kitty, what do you see in your account once a CO is allocated? Did you get email from DIAC or status in the account or just an email from the CO?
> Thanks


i got an email frm the CO directly


----------



## kittydoll

i still haven't received my indian pc.. im losing patience...


----------



## saintkamy

Shafqat Baig 1442114 said:


> Hey mates i got a mail which says that your EOI has been ceased but i dint hear anything from my Agent yet..


Congrats bro
Finally u got there arty:


----------



## saintkamy

praet0r1an said:


> Today is my day!  Thanks everyone for your posts. This forum has been very helpful. Goodluck to all who are yet to receive their grants!


Congrats mate
Can u tell ur medical date?


----------



## frodo12

showeb23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need an advice from you.Is it mandatory to get the experience certificate or salary certificate from HR?Is it OK if I get it from my ex colleague as I need to submit documents for 189 visa lodging.
> 
> Appreciate your feesback


I did not quite understand how can your ex-colleague furnish your salary slip. Nonetheless, it is of utmost importance to upload documents issued by your company HR to prove your experience.


----------



## frodo12

Kunalkush said:


> I lodged the 189 visa application on 17/6/13 but still waiting for a case office. I tried to call DIAC but the wait time is so long that I am not able to reach anyone. Is there any email address where I can mail DIAC and ask for the status ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Kunal


Wait period is usually 30 minutes. So don't give up, hang in there...


----------



## frodo12

PDHUNT said:


> Hi All .....
> 
> I have got some great news to share. Finally after 70 days from my application, I have got mail from CO asking for some more documents. See my time line below.
> :dance:


Best Of Luck


----------



## dejumotalks

shift_move said:


> Congratulations dejumotalks on your visa grant.
> I have applied on the 30 th of July and I have front loaded all the documents including Pcc. Medicals were done and the status on the meds say that no health examination required.
> 
> I have also noticed that the status of the documents changed to received. Does that mean I have a co allocated to my file.
> 
> 
> Thanks and all the best.


Hello Mate,
Most likely it has been assigned to a team, you can verify by calling DIAC to be very sure. Although, the received status is sometimes automated in some cases.
Your grant is on the way...

BR,
Dej


----------



## adila

COngrats


----------



## adila

Conrats frodo12


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Yayyyyyyyyy finally got the Grant Notification Letter.. My agent just emailed me.. U all were RIGHT that my EOI has been ceased just because i have been granted the Visa..


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Thanks to Almighty Allah for making it possible for me..
And also thanx to the Expat Members who have been of great help..
I wish U all get ur Grant Letter soon inshaAllah.. Best of Luck to everyone


----------



## sammy_mjs

Im so confussseeeed I seriusly need help pls some one help me.

Hi, so im looking to go to oz in november to give it a bash as its now or never for me. Im 26 and im a make-up artist, I have a diploma or vtct l2, l3. I dont think I can get sponserd on this but I can get a working visa for a year and then extend for a futher year if I choose to, by working giving back for 3 months. This bit I undersatnd.

However I dont get what sub class I woukd be.... and how this would effect my visa, or do I not need to worry about it.
And what is the best best to apply for my visa?
I have no clue where to search for more insight and info..

If I can be help will be appreciated . Thanks


----------



## ssyap

Lodged 4 days ago. Awaiting CO.

May I know under which document should I attach the form 80? I don't seem to find any under attach document functions. I intend to submit beforehand.

Thanks.


----------



## joejohn

ssyap said:


> Lodged 4 days ago. Awaiting CO.
> 
> May I know under which document should I attach the form 80? I don't seem to find any under attach document functions. I intend to submit beforehand.
> 
> Thanks.


Please attache it to "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"


----------



## shift_move

dejumotalks said:


> Hello Mate,
> Most likely it has been assigned to a team, you can verify by calling DIAC to be very sure. Although, the received status is sometimes automated in some cases.
> Your grant is on the way...
> 
> BR,
> Dej


Thanks dej

I know it might be too early , but do you have the number to call diac. I am not gonna call them right away but will wait for a few more weeks

ThAnks.


----------



## Harish2013

Shafqat Baig said:


> Thanks to Almighty Allah for making it possible for me..
> And also thanx to the Expat Members who have been of great help..
> I wish U all get ur Grant Letter soon inshaAllah.. Best of Luck to everyone


Congratulations!!!!
BTW, may i know your occupation code?
Thank you!!
All the best in Australia!


----------



## saintkamy

Shafqat Baig said:


> Thanks to Almighty Allah for making it possible for me..
> And also thanx to the Expat Members who have been of great help..
> I wish U all get ur Grant Letter soon inshaAllah.. Best of Luck to everyone


Mubarkan


----------



## ssyap

joejohn said:


> Please attache it to "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment"


Thanks. Found it.


----------



## Sankar

Friends,

Has anybody applied for Indian PCC in Indian High Comission, Singapore? Today, I went to Indian embassy here in Singapore to apply for my Indian PCC. But they are requesting for PCC Requistion Letter from Australian embassy on Australian embassy letter head. I don't have that letter. I have only letter requesting for Singapore PCC. 

Any information would be appriciated.

Thanks.


----------



## ksjinl20

*I got PR two days ago*

Thank you everyone. I have got a sheer number of info here and finally I got a golden mail from case officer two days ago without any contacting.

I lodged my application through agent on 1st August, and got a PR 20th August.

Thank you....

Good luck to EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

ksjinl20 said:


> Thank you everyone. I have got a sheer number of info here and finally I got a golden mail from case officer two days ago without any contacting.
> 
> I lodged my application through agent on 1st August, and got a PR 20th August.
> 
> Thank you....
> 
> Good luck to EVERYONE!!!!


Congrats mate!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mithu93ku

Shafqat Baig said:


> Yayyyyyyyyy finally got the Grant Notification Letter.. My agent just emailed me.. U all were RIGHT that my EOI has been ceased just because i have been granted the Visa..


I told you lastnight. :eyebrows:


----------



## Vijay24

Hey Ishaan,

Wait for CO's update only. If everything is in right place, you may get a direct grant.

BTW - I had received all my salary slips and sent to CO. My companies provided me all the documents


----------



## nikhiljuneja

Just spoke with DIAC.. and the latest update is that CO is still working on my application.

My timelines are as below:

EOI Lodged :- 30th Apr'13

Invite:- 5th May

Visa Filed: 5th Jun

Medicals cleared: 20th June

CO Assigned: 5th Aug

Any correspondence from CO till date: No

Grant: Awaited

All the best to everyone waiting here...

~Nik


----------



## Shafqat Baig

Harish2013 said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> BTW, may i know your occupation code?
> Thank you!!
> All the best in Australia!


Thanx for ur wishes and My ANZSCO Code is 224999..


----------



## mindfreak

My meds have been referred as confirmed by my CO this morning, oh well I guess they still want to test my patience. I still don't understand why though, moreover my CO doesn't seem to know the reason it was referred. 

He said it might be due to a previous major surgery/op, and the only major surgery I've ever undergone is LASIK.

The waiting game continues....

One questions guys, do medicals get cleared by the date the visa application was lodged? or by the date medicals were conducted? Thanks


----------



## hippie

COngrats praetor1an! May I know your timeline? And who is your CO?

Thank you! 



praet0r1an said:


> Got my golden mail as well..  Thank you Lord! Team 34 is keeping up speed after all...


----------



## kittydoll

wow CO working on ur case for 3 weeks..that's a long time !

have u front loaded all docs?


----------



## killerbee82

I have this message now on my evisa site the "organize your health link" has been replaced by a message below "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." 

My meds were referred as per last comm from co so I m guessing auto referred on 7 July


----------



## Hyd786

Shafqat Baig said:


> Yayyyyyyyyy finally got the Grant Notification Letter.. My agent just emailed me.. U all were RIGHT that my EOI has been ceased just because i have been granted the Visa..


congrat Shafqat 

Wish you the all the best


----------



## mindfreak

killerbee82 said:


> I have this message now on my evisa site the "organize your health link" has been replaced by a message below "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> My meds were referred as per last comm from co so I m guessing auto referred on 7 July


That's great news man! Congratulations!!! On cloud 9?


----------



## nikhiljuneja

Yes had uploaded all documents upfront...
They said team 2 has been assigned... and wanted to confirm if i need to inform anything to CO.. 

~Nik


----------



## ashish3116

Hi Friends, I will be lodging the Visa in a day or two and buying forex visa card from ICICI authorised agent, I hope that will work. I am little hesitant, please advice.


----------



## ashish3116

mindfreak said:


> That's great news man! Congratulations!!! On cloud 9?


Waaaooooo, Lucky you buddy !!


----------



## killerbee82

mindfreak said:


> That's great news man! Congratulations!!! On cloud 9?


Tik tok tik Tok hoping for this week


----------



## earldro

killerbee82 said:


> I have this message now on my evisa site the "organize your health link" has been replaced by a message below "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> My meds were referred as per last comm from co so I m guessing auto referred on 7 July


Cool... That means ur medicals are cleared..

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## mirza_755

praet0r1an said:


> Got my golden mail as well..  Thank you Lord! Team 34 is keeping up speed after all...


Congrats


----------



## killerbee82

earldro said:


> Cool... That means ur medicals are cleared..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


I certainly hope so


----------



## mindfreak

ishaanchal said:


> Hi..Anyone got a CO by the initials J.C from Team 31. Just wanted to know the feedback of this CO.
> 
> I called him today to know the status of my application. He said that he cannot share any info with me as I have hired a migration agency to do all the talking and paperwork
> 
> Regards
> Ishaan & Aanchal


You could submit the form though, that way atleast you can track your application progress and know for a fact that your migration agent is doing the right thing. Plus it shall put you at ease.


----------



## dejumotalks

shift_move said:


> Thanks dej
> 
> I know it might be too early , but do you have the number to call diac. I am not gonna call them right away but will wait for a few more weeks
> 
> ThAnks.


I could reach DIAC Helpdesk using 00611300 364 613
15- 18 minutes wait.
All the best


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*Co appointed*

Kindly tell when co is appointed do we get mail from them ..............or hw cum we came to know co is appointed


----------



## kittydoll

i just called them vfs for updates on progress of my police clearance application

and as i expected...i got nothing...nothing at all

all i got is 'still under assessment'


----------



## earldro

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Kindly tell when co is appointed do we get mail from them ..............or hw cum we came to know co is appointed


Hi,

Once a CO is assigned you would get an email, usually a few days after being assigned so they can review your application to check on missing documents if any, if all documents are in place there are chances of getting the grant directly without any contact.

Hope this helps.

Earl


----------



## killerbee82

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Kindly tell when co is appointed do we get mail from them ..............or hw cum we came to know co is appointed


You only get. Contacted if there are missing docs there are many whose cos never contacted them and they got the grant coz they front loaded all docs


----------



## Rocky Balboa

killerbee82 said:


> You only get. Contacted if there are missing docs there are many whose cos never contacted them and they got the grant coz they front loaded all docs


Your meds got auto-referred on 7th july and now it got cleared in about 6 weeks..that is great. Hope you get grant soon..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> You could submit the form though, that way atleast you can track your application progress and know for a fact that your migration agent is doing the right thing. Plus it shall put you at ease.


*killerbee82* also did medicals on the 7th and now it got cleared after auto-referral. So, you also have a good chance of getting cleared by the end of august..i am expecting the same..


----------



## Hyd786

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Kindly tell when co is appointed do we get mail from them ..............or hw cum we came to know co is appointed


Hi Ankita,

If only a CO needs any additional docs or PCC/Medicals which you haven't uploaded, he'll mail and inform you.

If everything is uploaded upfront, he might not contact you & he is more likely to send you the Grant Letter.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Have you observed the date change beside " received"?
> If your meds got referred ( not so; praying from the core of my heart), would be cleared
> within 17.09.2013 as I am observing the thread "MERGED medicals questions ". MOC is clearing now mid june referred meds. As huge application submitted on end of june , I presume maximum times for you.


yes the date change is there it says 21/08/2013 after two weeks of submitting Form 80 and overseas PCC.


----------



## earldro

Hi,

My Medicals still say Requested, the medicals were cleared on 4th Aug for both me and my wife, any idea if that status ever changes?

Earl


----------



## ishaanchal

Hi..

I called my CO (JC from Team 31 Brisbane) today to know the status of my application. He said that he cannot share any info with me as I have hired a migration agency to do all the talking and paperwork, but i can fill a form 1026 and send it to him if i want to know the status of my application.

But now when i looked out for Form 1026, it's not related to my case, I guess i heard something wrong... Can anyone guide me what form is it exactly which my CO wanted to tell me ? Pleasee

Regards
Ishaan


----------



## DreamOfOz

Just woke up to the golden ticket in my email box!! Happy days!! Aussie here we come, so excited! Thanks all for your support and help! And good luck to all!


----------



## sre375

DreamOfOz said:


> Just woke up to the golden ticket in my email box!! Happy days!! Aussie here we come, so excited! Thanks all for your support and help! And good luck to all!


Congrats!! Good luck with your move


----------



## Rocky Balboa

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Medicals still say Requested, the medicals were cleared on 4th Aug for both me and my wife, any idea if that status ever changes?
> 
> Earl


speak to your CO..he must have already received your medicals by now if they were cleared


----------



## praet0r1an

saintkamy said:


> Congrats mate
> Can u tell ur medical date?


thanks mate!  medicals done on June 7, 2013.


----------



## soumyo11

Congrats .. !!!


----------



## tds2013

DreamOfOz said:


> Just woke up to the golden ticket in my email box!! Happy days!! Aussie here we come, so excited! Thanks all for your support and help! And good luck to all!


Congratulations.....


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> *killerbee82* also did medicals on the 7th and now it got cleared after auto-referral. So, you also have a good chance of getting cleared by the end of august..i am expecting the same..


yeah lets hope so


----------



## mindfreak

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Medicals still say Requested, the medicals were cleared on 4th Aug for both me and my wife, any idea if that status ever changes?
> 
> Earl


Don't worry about that.


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> yes the date change is there it says 21/08/2013 after two weeks of submitting Form 80 and overseas PCC.


You might have a CO then who manually "received" those documents. Good stuff!


----------



## earldro

mindfreak said:


> Don't worry about that.


Thanks for the response mindfreak and Rocky, my consultant did get a mail from the CO stating that medicals were "Met" for both me and my wife while we were enquiring about the IELTS for my wife.

Now just waiting to complete the IELTS next Thursday for my wife and then hopefully get the much awaited email ray2:

Earl


----------



## killerbee82

earldro said:


> Thanks for the response mindfreak and Rocky, my consultant did get a mail from the CO stating that medicals were "Met" for both me and my wife while we were enquiring about the IELTS for my wife.
> 
> Now just waiting to complete the IELTS next Thursday for my wife and then hopefully get the much awaited email ray2:
> 
> Earl


You are good to go no worries


----------



## ishaanchal

earldro said:


> Now just waiting to complete the IELTS next Thursday for my wife and then hopefully get the much awaited email ray2:
> 
> Earl


Why dont you just provide them the Certificate of English from the University ?

This might save you few bucks, if not many 

Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> Will receive email from CO tomorrow morning, I think.  :drum::drum:
> 
> By the way, why aren't using your signature here?


Still no mail from CO, dont know if I got any CO	or not, but doc status is same for that particular doc :-(


----------



## himanshubansal

Hi All,

I have just taken IELTS last weekend. I have also applied for skill assessment with ACS on 19th of June'13. I should be ready to apply for EOI to Victoria by the last week of september (considering if I get 7+ score in each section, and a positive response from ACS). 

Could you please suggest, how long would it take for sate - Victoria to process my application? I expect to get PR anytime in May/June next yr, considering 6 months visa application processing and 3 months EOI evaluation. Am I right on this part? 

Also, does the cycle time of processing PR gets reduced, if we are seeking assistance of a MARA agent? Looking forward to hearing from you guys.

Thanks in Advance !

Regards,

Himanshu


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> yes the date change is there it says 21/08/2013 after two weeks of submitting Form 80 and overseas PCC.


That means You have a CO now. :fingerscrossed::thumb:


----------



## BGMate

DreamOfOz said:


> Just woke up to the golden ticket in my email box!! Happy days!! Aussie here we come, so excited! Thanks all for your support and help! And good luck to all!


Great news 
Good luck!


----------



## earldro

ishaanchal said:


> Why dont you just provide them the Certificate of English from the University ?
> 
> This might save you few bucks, if not many
> 
> Regards
> Ishaan & Aanchal


Well, its a long story, my wife was not able to complete her graduation since we moved to Dubai soon after our marriage, she has taken up a graduation course here but that is still "In Progress" (just like my application ).

I did get a letter from her college stating medium of instruction which I uploaded along with whatever transcripts we had but the CO wanted the graduation certificate.

So the next cheapest option is IELTS rather than the VAC2 fee.

Earl


----------



## Rocky Balboa

earldro said:


> Well, its a long story, my wife was not able to complete her graduation since we moved to Dubai soon after our marriage, she has taken up a graduation course here but that is still "In Progress" (just like my application ).
> 
> I did get a letter from her college stating medium of instruction which I uploaded along with whatever transcripts we had but the CO wanted the graduation certificate.
> 
> So the next cheapest option is IELTS rather than the VAC2 fee.
> 
> Earl


:smile: of course..good luck mate..you are very close..almost there.


----------



## killerbee82

What address do we put in form 815 health undertaking if we don't know any one


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> That means You have a CO now. :fingerscrossed::thumb:


hope so..still did not hear anything from him. One reason could be as I have frontloaded all necessary documents in advance..just ray2: to the almighty now...

hoping to hear something nice soon...


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> That means You have a CO now. :fingerscrossed::thumb:


My dates are also changed for pcc and form 80


----------



## icriding

himanshubansal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just taken IELTS last weekend. I have also applied for skill assessment with ACS on 19th of June'13. I should be ready to apply for EOI to Victoria by the last week of september (considering if I get 7+ score in each section, and a positive response from ACS).
> 
> Could you please suggest, how long would it take for sate - Victoria to process my application? I expect to get PR anytime in May/June next yr, considering 6 months visa application processing and 3 months EOI evaluation. Am I right on this part?
> 
> Also, does the cycle time of processing PR gets reduced, if we are seeking assistance of a MARA agent? Looking forward to hearing from you guys.
> 
> Thanks in Advance !
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Himanshu


*Hello Himanshu,*

*"Could you please suggest, how long would it take for sate - Victoria to process my application?" *

The average processing time for Victorian skilled nominated applications is currently 12 weeks. This may vary depending on the occupation and in some instances, it may take longer to assess applications. You will be notified of the outcome of your nomination application by email.

*Link:* Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

*"I expect to get PR anytime in May/June next yr, considering 6 months visa application processing and 3 months EOI evaluation. Am I right on this part?" *

For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.

A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner. 

I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.

A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.

Based on the information in the visa processing system, your case officer will contact you with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information, if required.

*Please Note:* Based on the high numbers of Expressions of Interest (EOIs) being submitted for the following six occupational groups, a decision was made by the DIAC to move to a *pro-rata allocation* of the remaining places to allow limited numbers of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14.

*Under pro rata allocation, a limited number of places will be allocated for each round. *

*The occupational groups affected are:*

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers

There is no change in the total number of places available for these six occupational groups under their occupational ceilings. However, the allocation of places will be spread out to ensure that highly skilled migrants who submit EOIs later in the program year are not prevented from applying by lower quality applicants taking all available places earlier in the program year. This change has no impact on the number of places available for these occupational groups but it will allow places to be released throughout 2013-14, with a focus on ensuring the most highly skilled migrants can still apply for a visa, instead of having all places exhausted early in the program year.

An application for a State or Territory nomination is not a visa application and clients are not able to apply for a visa until they have been nominated or invited to apply for a visa in SkillSelect. Under the pro rata arrangements, the most highly skilled intending migrants from each occupational group will still be able to apply for a visa throughout the 2013-14 program year and as such, these arrangements can actually be seen as a positive development for clients, particularly those who do not submit EOIs until later in the program year.

*Please Note:* *Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to the above mentioned occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, State Sponsorship is currently unavailable for these categories.*

*Link: * DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah

*What are my chances of receiving an invite?*

The ranking of your Expression Of Interest will determine if you will receive a SkillSelect invitation in the next round of invitations.

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

*How can I find out where I am ranked if I'm interested in a points based visa?*

You will not be able to view your ranking.

When you submit your completed EOI, you will be shown your points score. You will not be able to view your ranking position because this will change as other EOIs are submitted and/or withdrawn 

from SkillSelect. 

After each invitation round for the skilled independent and skilled regional (provisional) visas, the department will publish on its website the lowest scoring points test mark that allowed an EOI 

to be invited for each relevant subclass. 

*Link: *SkillSelect

This will give you an indication of your potential for receiving an invitation in future rounds.

*From:* SkillSelect FAQs

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## kittydoll

DreamOfOz said:


> Just woke up to the golden ticket in my email box!! Happy days!! Aussie here we come, so excited! Thanks all for your support and help! And good luck to all!


congratzz mate ! enjoy.. :bounce:


----------



## Gurpreethm

Kindly share the excel link


----------



## rahulmenda

Gurpreethm said:


> Kindly share the excel link


Here is the excel link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## PDHUNT

DreamOfOz said:


> Just woke up to the golden ticket in my email box!! Happy days!! Aussie here we come, so excited! Thanks all for your support and help! And good luck to all!


Many Congratulations and good luck with the new beginning ...


----------



## killerbee82

Can someone advise if we don't have any address for the form 815 health undertaking looking for people advise with visa granted


----------



## erbash

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Can the 189 visa application be modified after making the payment & submitting the application?
> 
> As per my EOI invitation, I need to apply for visa by 5th Oct however my wife & daughter's passports are not ready. I had the passport appointment yesterday for them & it seems they make take atleast 1 month for the new passports.
> 
> I am wondering if I can apply with the old passport details (which are expired, so I may have to to put in some fake date) & then modify the application hopefully much before the CO is allocated (which I think will take around 2 months)


My golden advice to you, never give false information!! And you can't use an expired passport. Go ahead with the application for your passport and pray that it will be out before 5 oct.


----------



## sendshaz

earldro said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Medicals still say Requested, the medicals were cleared on 4th Aug for both me and my wife, any idea if that status ever changes?
> 
> Earl


Hello Earl,
I think u r the only one who reply to my queries.Thanks 4that.One more here.Pcc is needed if we stay in a country for 6 or12 months continuiously or in parts.kindly reply.


----------



## earldro

sendshaz said:


> Hello Earl,
> I think u r the only one who reply to my queries.Thanks 4that.One more here.Pcc is needed if we stay in a country for 6 or12 months continuiously or in parts.kindly reply.


Hi,

PCC is required from all countries you have lived in for 12 months collectively in the past 10 yrs.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## himanshubansal

Thanks Icriding 

I am into software testing/QA, so this change should not impact me right? Does this recent change affect the total turnaround time of getting a PR? 

Age - 26, Qualification - B Tech (Computer Science), Work experience - 3+ years (IT) with Onshore experience - 7 months (UK), IELTS - 7.5 O ( expected! ) , Victoria = 65 points

This makes me in the lower category compared to other applicants :-(


----------



## sandhuaman

hi guys

please help me to know where can i upload my signature .


----------



## rockerwin

Today I checked the status of my application, *health link disappears* for two people with the text showing 

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

For others print information is shown once clicked on the medical. In print information, it shows the test status as completed for the applicants.

The health status is shown as *requested* for all the applicants. 

My CO has informed me that medicals has been referred for all family members.

Any one please guide me what's going on.


----------



## Hyd786

Meanwhile...

1 AUD=58.55 INR

 if i should cheer up or feel sad....


----------



## shaikjalal

Any July applicants assigned CO or have grants yet ???


----------



## Hyd786

sandhuaman said:


> hi guys
> 
> please help me to know where can i upload my signature .


Hi sandhu,

You can upload your signature using the below link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## Ben 10

sandhuaman said:


> hi guys
> 
> please help me to know where can i upload my signature .


yes you can make upload your signature after 5 -6 reply or post !!


----------



## mithu93ku

rockerwin said:


> Today I checked the status of my application, *health link disappears* for two people with the text showing
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> For others print information is shown once clicked on the medical. In print information, it shows the test status as completed for the applicants.
> 
> The health status is shown as *requested* for all the applicants.
> 
> My CO has informed me that medicals has been referred for all family members.
> 
> Any one please guide me what's going on.


That means meds for two people auto cleared and two referred to MOC. Can you mention for which two people shows " No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"?


----------



## shyam

rahulmenda said:


> Here is the excel link
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


To the Owner of the sheet.
Can you please sort the data in the sheet according to the date applied. It was earlier but the new additions are not in the sort order.
Also, please provide rights to download. I am unable to download a copy of it to apply filters or to analyse.


----------



## Hyd786

himanshubansal said:


> Thanks Icriding
> 
> I am into software testing/QA, so this change should not impact me right? Does this recent change affect the total turnaround time of getting a PR?
> 
> Age - 26, Qualification - B Tech (Computer Science), Work experience - 3+ years (IT) with Onshore experience - 7 months (UK), IELTS - 7.5 O ( expected! ) , Victoria = 65 points
> 
> This makes me in the lower category compared to other applicants :-(


Hi himanshu,

261314 has got impacted. For time being you cannot apply for SS.
State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## himanshubansal

Hyd786/All

Is there any workaround for this, could you please suggest? 

Himanshu


----------



## The Marine

Any Mid of July applicants got a CO?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

not many..only few have.


----------



## Mashtor

mithu93ku said:


> That means meds for two people auto cleared and two referred to MOC. Can you mention for which two people shows " No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"?


Brother, where did you go for medical? I have done it from Dr. Wahab's clinic.


----------



## The Marine

Rocky Balboa said:


> not many..only few have.


I though DIAC is picking up speed for a while but seems not. I was expecting a CO mid september but seems unlikely to happen


----------



## icriding

himanshubansal said:


> Thanks Icriding
> 
> I am into software testing/QA, so this change should not impact me right? Does this recent change affect the total turnaround time of getting a PR?
> 
> Age - 26, Qualification - B Tech (Computer Science), Work experience - 3+ years (IT) with Onshore experience - 7 months (UK), IELTS - 7.5 O ( expected! ) , Victoria = 65 points
> 
> This makes me in the lower category compared to other applicants :-(


*Hello himanshubansal,*

Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to the (2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts/ 2613 Software and Applications Programmers) occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, State Sponsorship is * currently* unavailable for these categories.

Software Tester- Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) - 261314 is classified under Unit Group 2613 – Software and Applications Programmers.

Until further notice from the DIAC, no further applications will be accepted. In the meanwhile, the DIAC has also recommended that State and Territory Governments can refer cases which would have met the relevant cut-offs for the six occupational groups for consideration of nomination on a *case-by-case* basis. 

This is consistent with the aims of ensuring the best and brightest intending migrants are nominated or invited to apply for a visa from SkillSelect, whether that be via the Skilled Independent or State or Territory nominated streams.

*Link: * DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## rahulmenda

Lets hope by tomorrow few of our comrades will get visa. Lets pray for all visa seekers ray2:

"If you ask anything in My name, I will do it".

John 14:14

Loving Lord!The Scripture says that You are aware of all our needs, even before we ask You. So I come to You and place this request at Your loving hands.You know how desperate I am for getting the Visa. My soul has become weary and anxious over this delay in getting the visa .O Lord! Speak in the hearts of the concerned officials, grant me favour in their eyes and help me to get my visa on time so that my purpose is fulfilled. Perfect everything for me my Master. I wait at Your feet and trust in You to make this possible. I know that You will do it for You will never let Your children down. I thank You for listening to my plea! To You alone be all honour and glory. In the sweet name of Jesus I pray.

*Amen. *


----------



## Gurpreethm

The Marine said:


> Any Mid of July applicants got a CO?


Till now no news of CO :-(


----------



## Hyd786

himanshubansal said:


> Hyd786/All
> 
> Is there any workaround for this, could you please suggest?
> 
> Himanshu


There is a temporary halt for SS on certain occupations.
261314 is sponsored by ACT (new list going to come on 31st Aug 2013) and Vic

Within a few days DIAC will come out with clear details on SS.

also, we don't have much choice rather than wait


----------



## mithu93ku

Mashtor said:


> Brother, where did you go for medical? I have done it from Dr. Wahab's clinic.


Me too. :drum:


----------



## dejumotalks

DreamOfOz said:


> Just woke up to the golden ticket in my email box!! Happy days!! Aussie here we come, so excited! Thanks all for your support and help! And good luck to all!


Congrats Mate,
enjoy the moment
BR,
Dej


----------



## sandhuaman

do we need to upload our signatures anwhere during lodging our visa application.


----------



## mithu93ku

sandhuaman said:


> do we need to upload our signatures anwhere during lodging our visa application.


*No* in visa application  but *yes* in Form 80...form..:drum:

And *yes* at expatforum .


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> Till now no news of CO :-(


Two ways to get CO and Grant soon are as follows:

1.) Silent observer of this forum; example : lot of silent folks
2.) Post some cartoon addressing CO; example *Tanvir360*

After all CO's are observing us through this forum. :drum: ( Sorry, kidding)


----------



## sandhuaman

thanks ...and what about photographs .


----------



## The Marine

why the increased the Visa fee if we don't benefit from that?


----------



## mithu93ku

sandhuaman said:


> thanks ...and what about photographs .


photographs are not mandatory.:hat:


----------



## sandhuaman

great .... thats fun way to get our visa...wish this work for all of us


----------



## sahil772

icriding said:


> *Hello sahil772,*
> 
> You should upload University Graduation Certificates and Degree Transcripts covering the entire period of study included in your points claim.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thanx icriding for ur advice. 

I have university degree and marksheets that cover whole study period for which I am claiming points.

But i dont ve transcript. Transcript is same as marksheet but only difference is university issues on request in sealed envelope. I have got transcript issued while applying for vetassess which I ve sent to vetassess in sealed envlelope.

So marksheets will also do ?


----------



## sandhuaman

allright.... what u people suggest about form 80..? is it mandatory?


----------



## mithu93ku

The Marine said:


> why the increased the Visa fee if we don't benefit from that?


op2:op2:


----------



## mithu93ku

sandhuaman said:


> allright.... what u people suggest about form 80..? is it mandatory?


To some extent it is Mandatory. :drum:
By the way, why aren't you using your signature ? Can't assume your status.


----------



## rockerwin

mithu93ku said:


> That means meds for two people auto cleared and two referred to MOC. Can you mention for which two people shows " No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"?


Two of my children shows no health examination, while medical link is visible for me and my wife, and one child.


----------



## Gurpreethm

How much time it will take for CO allocation?
And from now onwords I will be silent observer=-O


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> How much time it will take for CO allocation?
> And from now onwords I will be silent observer=-O


ha ha ha


----------



## mithu93ku

We should be silent cause expat forum is also overloaded like DIAC. 

*Server error*


> The server for http://www.expatforum.com/expats/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=122549 took too long to respond. It may be overloaded.
> Reload this webpage.
> Press the reload button to resubmit the data needed to load the page.
> Error code: 504


----------



## erbash

DreamOfOz said:


> Just woke up to the golden ticket in my email box!! Happy days!! Aussie here we come, so excited! Thanks all for your support and help! And good luck to all!


Congratulations. You are a happy person now


----------



## amitso

No grants today????


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> No grants today????


Mates who got grant today are sleeping now after a long waiting game.  Will update the forum at night.:drum::drum:


----------



## whiteShadow

I just got registered. How to start a new thread?


----------



## mithu93ku

whiteShadow said:


> I just got registered. How to start a new thread?


First you have to post five at least.


----------



## amitso

whiteShadow said:


> I just got registered. How to start a new thread?


Yes Mithu is correct, I forgot to mention that, after 5 posts you can 

Click on the Expat Country Forums -> Australia Forum

Click on the Post New Thread button which is just above the Thread List.

or use below link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=6


----------



## whiteShadow

mithu93ku said:


> First you have to post five at least.


Onto it. Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku

whiteShadow said:


> Onto it. Thanks.


You are welcome ! What is your application status now?


----------



## amitso

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> I lodged our application and uploaded all the documents such as Birth Certificate, Marriage certificate etc. & intend to go ahead with the PCC around early next month. I have a question regarding Form 80. Do we need to fill it, print it and scan and upload? I am asking this since the form is quite big.
> 
> Any response is much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,


Form medical you dont need form 80, actually form 80 is mandatory, but you can submit that on request by co.

It is strongly advised that you upload before CO's request for speed grant.


----------



## amitso

sankebraham27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My long wait is finally over!!!!
> Got our grant letter today....yohooooo!
> 
> The letter has 3 section..1st for me as main applicant, 2nd for my wife as secondary applicant and 3rd for my 4 month old baby as migrating applicant.
> 
> Does anyone know what migrating applicant mean? Is it that the kids are tagged under migrating applicant?
> 
> Regards,
> Sanket


Congratulation, Please update your signature, or mention you timelines.


----------



## shehpar

Hi,

I have four questions.

1. My ACS was done before the latest changes took place. Will DIAC calculate my experience as per my ACS or as per the new rules?
2. Can I upload medicals and PCC before assigning a case officer?
3. If I am planning to travel to my home country on vacations. Is it possible to do medicals from there. Right now I am living abroad. Will there be any problem / doubt that why I am doing medicals from another country?
4. I have selected my mother as non-immigrant member while filing for visa. System is asking to upload her PCC / medicals as well including form 80 and 1221. so does it means that she will also get her visa with us? even they didnt charged fee for my mother?


I shall be thankful for your authentic answers.


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> You are welcome ! What is your application status now?


Welcome to waiting club B-)


----------



## saurabh.paliwal81

*visa applied on 18th june, CO not allocated yet.*

Hi ,

I filed my visa 189 on 18th june 2013 and even though 8 weeks are almost over now, but still i m waiting for CO to be allocated to my application.

Is someone have applied on the same time line and got CO allocated.
Any info will be helpful.

Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## mayankp

saurabh.paliwal81 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I filed my visa 189 on 18th june 2013 and even though 8 weeks are almost over now, but still i m waiting for CO to be allocated to my application.
> 
> Is someone have applied on the same time line and got CO allocated.
> Any info will be helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Saurabh


Hi Saurabh

Wait for one more week. I applied on 11th June and I got mail from CO yesterday.

Regards
Mayank


----------



## soumyo11

Has anyone who applied in July, got a CO assigned yet ?


----------



## himanshubansal

icriding said:


> *Hello himanshubansal,*
> 
> Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to the (2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts/ 2613 Software and Applications Programmers) occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, State Sponsorship is * currently* unavailable for these categories.
> 
> Software Tester- Australian Skills Recognition Information (ASRI) - 261314 is classified under Unit Group 2613 – Software and Applications Programmers.
> 
> Until further notice from the DIAC, no further applications will be accepted. In the meanwhile, the DIAC has also recommended that State and Territory Governments can refer cases which would have met the relevant cut-offs for the six occupational groups for consideration of nomination on a *case-by-case* basis.
> 
> This is consistent with the aims of ensuring the best and brightest intending migrants are nominated or invited to apply for a visa from SkillSelect, whether that be via the Skilled Independent or State or Territory nominated streams.
> 
> *Link: * DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thanks for this information. But I am not getting how will this be managed? Also, 261314 is not present in open category, while other variants of 2613 have open PR as an option. This presumably means, software testing is totally blocked at the moment, unless they start accepting certain quota on a timely basis. Please correct me, if I am wrong on this? This also means certain applications will be rejected? Once all this is concluded, I expect 261314 being the major beneficiaries, because other categories are already available with an open PR otption, isn't it . Is it possible if I reapply for ACS, mentioning my profile as a software engg?

What is your take on my points? Will my application be considered? I will reach 65. Am I good enough?

All those with 5+ or 8+ years of work ex and with 8+ score in IELTS will be biggest beneficiaries from all this.


----------



## himanshubansal

Hyd786 said:


> There is a temporary halt for SS on certain occupations.
> 261314 is sponsored by ACT (new list going to come on 31st Aug 2013) and Vic
> 
> Within a few days DIAC will come out with clear details on SS.
> 
> also, we don't have much choice rather than wait


Thanks a lot Hyd. This comes as a big relief 
Of course I have to wait, with my result of IELTS and evaluation still in pipeline :fencing:

I hope all this gets sorted out just in time, for me to apply for EOI in last week of september.


----------



## mamunmaziz

Such unsure waiting time is like unsure punishment.
More than 7 months have already been past, no news , no update, no GranT.
Dont know how many security checking are going on!


----------



## saurabh.paliwal81

Hi Soumyo,

wait till september...as it will take more than 2 months...
i have applied on 18th june and still waiting...


----------



## Jagz

soumyo11 said:


> Has anyone who applied in July, got a CO assigned yet ?


There are couple of July applicants who has been assigned CO as updated @
July applicants

Please add your details also.

Regards
Jagz


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

soumyasingh said:


> I have one more question, so as I am waiting for my CO since 8 weeks now; should I get my Medicals done? Is this a good time or should I wait for for one more week to go?
> 
> _________
> IELTS: 01/03/13; Skill Assessment Cleared: 27/03/13; EOI Invitation: 06/05/13; Application Filed: 24/06/13; PCC: 05/08/13; Medicals:?; CO::juggle:; Visa Grant: layball:


Let me tell you my case.

My PCC was done on 6th of June and Medicals on 1st of June and we got our Visa Grant on 13th of Aug. Now the interesting part is initial entry date which was mentioned as 13th of Aug 2014 [I am not sure if this is a mistake from the CO].

Generally agents tell to wait for CO to ask for PCC and Medicals because the initial entry date depends on the dates of PCC and Medicals [Which ever is early + 1 Year]. Now I would say if you are in india medicals will not take time and can be done in a day + 2-3 days for Hospital to upload your result but PCC can take time depending upon which city you stay and how much you want to spend  .

Well hope this answers all your doubts.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## megnathreddy

dear all,

I am from india and have 10 year of exp in SAP as sap bi consultant. In this 10 year i have worked in South Africa for 1.5 year. Could you please let me know if we have to get PCC from south africa for the Australia Visa.


----------



## icriding

himanshubansal said:


> Thanks for this information. But I am not getting how will this be managed? Also, 261314 is not present in open category, while other variants of 2613 have open PR as an option. This presumably means, software testing is totally blocked at the moment, unless they start accepting certain quota on a timely basis. Please correct me, if I am wrong on this? This also means certain applications will be rejected? Once all this is concluded, I expect 261314 being the major beneficiaries, because other categories are already available with an open PR otption, isn't it . Is it possible if I reapply for ACS, mentioning my profile as a software engg?
> 
> What is your take on my points? Will my application be considered? I will reach 65. Am I good enough?
> 
> All those with 5+ or 8+ years of work ex and with 8+ score in IELTS will be biggest beneficiaries from all this.


*Hello himanshubansal,*

I am of the opinion that a higher IELTS score will greatly enhance your chances of securing an invite.

*More info below relating to your queries below*

Under pro rata allocation, a limited number of places will be allocated in each round for *all occupations classified under the 2613 occupational group.*

Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the six occupational groups referred to earlier in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. 

The DIAC is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and expects to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.

*Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support*

*Link: *Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support

There is no change in the total number of places available for these six occupational groups under their occupational ceilings. However, the allocation of places will be spread out to ensure that highly skilled migrants who submit EOIs later in the program year are not prevented from applying by lower quality applicants taking all available places earlier in the program year. 

This change has no impact on the number of places available for these occupational groups but it will allow places to be released throughout 2013-14, with a focus on ensuring the most highly skilled migrants can still apply for a visa, instead of having all places exhausted early in the program year.

The intention of these changes is to ensure that the most highly skilled workers in these occupational groups are still eligible to apply for a visa. This will also avoid the situation of having a client being nominated or invited early in the program year at the expense of a more highly skilled intending migrant who cannot be nominated or invited later in the program year because the occupational ceiling has been reached. 

*In this regard, SkillSelect is operating as intended to allow the best and brightest to apply for a visa, not on a first-in, first-served basis.
*
Under these arrangements, the points score and date of EOI submission cut-off dates for these occupational groups are expected to increase over the course of the program year and these figures will be included in the regular SkillSelect invitation round report published on the department’s website. 

However, it should be noted that employers are still able to directly sponsor skilled workers in these occupations to fill specific skills shortages as employer sponsored visas are not subject to occupational ceilings.

*
Link: * DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

DreamOfOz said:


> Just woke up to the golden ticket in my email box!! Happy days!! Aussie here we come, so excited! Thanks all for your support and help! And good luck to all!


Congrats... Now your account name will come true.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

megnathreddy said:


> dear all,
> 
> I am from india and have 10 year of exp in SAP as sap bi consultant. In this 10 year i have worked in South Africa for 1.5 year. Could you please let me know if we have to get PCC from south africa for the Australia Visa.


Yes you would be required to get PCC from every country you lived more than 12 months.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## soumyo11

Jagz said:


> There are couple of July applicants who has been assigned CO as updated @
> 
> Please add your details also.
> 
> Regards
> Jagz


Hi Jagz...Updated my details. From the 189 "Q", it seems no one has received a CO yet who applied from India yet. The "Q" is moving really slow...


----------



## saurabh.paliwal81

As per my understanding, if you stay more than 12 months in any country, then you have to provide the PCC of that country also.

To confirm please check DIAC website.

Thanks,
saurabh


----------



## megnathreddy

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Yes you would be required to get PCC from every country you lived more than 12 months.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhishek


if you dont mind could help me by letting me know how to apply for PCC from south africe(i was there from 2009 feb to 2010 july).

Thank for the info.
have a wonderful day


----------



## soumyo11

Thanks for the google spreadsheet ...


----------



## icriding

megnathreddy said:


> if you dont mind could help me by letting me know how to apply for PCC from south africe(i was there from 2009 feb to 2010 july).
> 
> Thank for the info.
> have a wonderful day


Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.


----------



## Jagz

soumyo11 said:


> Hi Jagz...Updated my details. From the 189 "Q", it seems no one has received a CO yet who applied from India yet. The "Q" is moving really slow...


Yes u r right ...only two applicants are assigned CO/Team and they both are onshore.
I guess it takes at least 8 weeks to receive CO for Offshore applicants...

Jagz


----------



## soumyasingh

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Let me tell you my case.
> 
> My PCC was done on 6th of June and Medicals on 1st of June and we got our Visa Grant on 13th of Aug. Now the interesting part is initial entry date which was mentioned as 13th of Aug 2014 [I am not sure if this is a mistake from the CO].
> 
> Generally agents tell to wait for CO to ask for PCC and Medicals because the initial entry date depends on the dates of PCC and Medicals [Which ever is early + 1 Year]. Now I would say if you are in india medicals will not take time and can be done in a day + 2-3 days for Hospital to upload your result but PCC can take time depending upon which city you stay and how much you want to spend  .
> 
> Well hope this answers all your doubts.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhishek


Thanks a Lot!!!!

We are from Bangalore!!! so I guess it should not take much time.. My husband spoke to the DIAC & the team is dedicated to us... I guess in a week's time they will assign the CO to us.... we are going for the medicals on 31st August.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## himanshubansal

icriding said:


> *Hello himanshubansal,*
> 
> I am of the opinion that a higher IELTS score will greatly enhance your chances of securing an invite.
> 
> *More info below relating to your queries below*
> 
> Under pro rata allocation, a limited number of places will be allocated in each round for *all occupations classified under the 2613 occupational group.*
> 
> Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the six occupational groups referred to earlier in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013.
> 
> The DIAC is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and expects to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.
> 
> *Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support*
> 
> *Link: *Invitation Round on 19 August 2013 » SkillSelect Support
> 
> There is no change in the total number of places available for these six occupational groups under their occupational ceilings. However, the allocation of places will be spread out to ensure that highly skilled migrants who submit EOIs later in the program year are not prevented from applying by lower quality applicants taking all available places earlier in the program year.
> 
> This change has no impact on the number of places available for these occupational groups but it will allow places to be released throughout 2013-14, with a focus on ensuring the most highly skilled migrants can still apply for a visa, instead of having all places exhausted early in the program year.
> 
> The intention of these changes is to ensure that the most highly skilled workers in these occupational groups are still eligible to apply for a visa. This will also avoid the situation of having a client being nominated or invited early in the program year at the expense of a more highly skilled intending migrant who cannot be nominated or invited later in the program year because the occupational ceiling has been reached.
> 
> *In this regard, SkillSelect is operating as intended to allow the best and brightest to apply for a visa, not on a first-in, first-served basis.
> *
> Under these arrangements, the points score and date of EOI submission cut-off dates for these occupational groups are expected to increase over the course of the program year and these figures will be included in the regular SkillSelect invitation round report published on the department’s website.
> 
> However, it should be noted that employers are still able to directly sponsor skilled workers in these occupations to fill specific skills shortages as employer sponsored visas are not subject to occupational ceilings.
> 
> *
> Link: * DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Cheers for this. But, is it possible to reapply for EOI, in case you do not make it the first time?
Yes, I will go for an improvement, and I seriously think getting 8 would boost up my chance of getting through.


----------



## icriding

himanshubansal said:


> Cheers for this. But, is it possible to reapply for EOI, in case you do not make it the first time?
> Yes, I will go for an improvement, and I seriously think getting 8 would boost up my chance of getting through.


*Hello himanshubansal,*

If you do not receive an invitation, your EOI will remain active in SkillSelect for 2 years. 

Once you receive an invitation from SkillSelect, you will have *60 days* to make a valid visa application online, before the invitation expires. 

*Until your invite expires, you cannot receive another invitation.*

If you receive two invitations in SkillSelect but do not lodge a valid visa application as a result of these invitations, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and will have to be formally resubmitted to be considered for future invitation rounds. 

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## terminator1

megnathreddy said:


> if you dont mind could help me by letting me know how to apply for PCC from south africe(i was there from 2009 feb to 2010 july).
> 
> Thank for the info.
> have a wonderful day


check with the embassy of south africa.


----------



## Anitha

*Change in document Status*



icriding said:


> *Hello Anitha----,*
> 
> For a 189 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 8 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 12 months.
> 
> A majority of applications are processed within processing time frames, if not sooner.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 10-14 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Your case officer will contact you with an update on the status of your medicals and/or request for further information, if required.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Hi,

Thank you so much for your reply.
Yesterday my Document status has changed from 'recommended' to ' received'.
Any idea what does that means?


----------



## needpr

Hey Guys,

I applied for 189 visa on July 12 and still waiting for CO. Could anyone of you please tell me if form 80 is mandatory? If I don't upload it now can I be asked for it later by CO?

Thanks.


----------



## icriding

Anitha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> Yesterday my Document status has changed from 'recommended' to ' received'.
> Any idea what does that means?


*Hello Anitha,*

*Document status messages that may appear:*

Recommended - It is recommended that you upload this document.
Required - You are required to upload this document.
Requested - Your case officer has requested you to upload this document.
Received - The system or your case officer has received this document (but the document may have not yet been verified).
Met - The requirement for this document has been met (Case officer has verified the document).
BF - Brought Forward
TRIM - The Requirement Is Mandatory (Character/Health/English Language/Points Test requirement is Mandatory).

These Status messages are generic status messages.

Depending on the how your CO chooses to process your application, other checks, such as verification of employment/security assessment may be undertaken by the DIAC.

You may also be requested to provide additional information.

"Finalized" suggests that no further information or processing is required. A decision has/can be taken with available information.

Hope this information helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Cheers

Icriding 
*


----------



## terminator1

needpr said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I applied for 189 visa on July 12 and still waiting for CO. Could anyone of you please tell me if form 80 is mandatory? If I don't upload it now can I be asked for it later by CO?
> 
> Thanks.


its not mandatory, though CO asks for it many a times. As per the opinion of many people on this forum, uploading it beforehand expedites the process.


----------



## Sankar

The Marine said:


> Any Mid of July applicants got a CO?


Yes, I got.


----------



## Sankar

The Marine said:


> I though DIAC is picking up speed for a while but seems not. I was expecting a CO mid september but seems unlikely to happen


Mid September? No, I guess you will get grant soon.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> Lets hope by tomorrow few of our comrades will get visa. Lets pray for all visa seekers ray2:
> 
> "If you ask anything in My name, I will do it".
> 
> John 14:14
> 
> Loving Lord!The Scripture says that You are aware of all our needs, even before we ask You. So I come to You and place this request at Your loving hands.You know how desperate I am for getting the Visa. My soul has become weary and anxious over this delay in getting the visa .O Lord! Speak in the hearts of the concerned officials, grant me favour in their eyes and help me to get my visa on time so that my purpose is fulfilled. Perfect everything for me my Master. I wait at Your feet and trust in You to make this possible. I know that You will do it for You will never let Your children down. I thank You for listening to my plea! To You alone be all honour and glory. In the sweet name of Jesus I pray.
> 
> *Amen. *


See what our captain cook has turned from *poet* to *pastor*, literature to now theology..ray2::amen:


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> See what our captain cook has turned from *poet* to *pastor*, literature to now theology..ray2::amen:


hahaha what to da yaar, just lighting up the spirits


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> We should be silent cause expat forum is also overloaded like DIAC.
> 
> *Server error*


we should pay *mithu* for providing the entertaiment in this forum..how much do you charge mate?:becky:


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> we should pay *mithu* for providing the entertaiment in this forum..how much do you charge mate?:becky:


Only Grant is enough for me.


----------



## rahulmenda

mithu93ku said:


> Only Grant is enough for me.


May god gift you with double grants :laugh::laugh:


----------



## soumyo11

soumyasingh said:


> Thanks a Lot!!!!
> 
> We are from Bangalore!!! so I guess it should not take much time.. My husband spoke to the DIAC & the team is dedicated to us... I guess in a week's time they will assign the CO to us.... we are going for the medicals on 31st August.... :fingerscrossed:


I did all my PCCs from Bangalore (Self, Wifey & 2 kids ... all passports issued at Bangalore) ... and it took me a couple of hours. Carry all the docs and they generally give the PCC then & there after stamping on the passport.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Only Grant is enough for me.


YOU GOT IT..but wait till your medicals are cleared:becky:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> May god gift you with double grants :laugh::laugh:


hahahahah


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

megnathreddy said:


> if you dont mind could help me by letting me know how to apply for PCC from south africe(i was there from 2009 feb to 2010 july).
> 
> Thank for the info.
> have a wonderful day


Try speaking with South African Embassy in India, they will help you out. You can get the number from their website.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

soumyo11 said:


> I did all my PCCs from Bangalore (Self, Wifey & 2 kids ... all passports issued at Bangalore) ... and it took me a couple of hours. Carry all the docs and they generally give the PCC then & there after stamping on the passport.


This generally happens when you are residing at the same address where your passport was issued. But if you are residing at different address than that mentioned in your passport then that can take time depending upon the proper police verification.


Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## soumyo11

needpr said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I applied for 189 visa on July 12 and still waiting for CO. Could anyone of you please tell me if form 80 is mandatory? If I don't upload it now can I be asked for it later by CO?
> 
> Thanks.


Can you pls update your details on this spreadsheet (if not already done). This is for all July applicants ... 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


----------



## soumyo11

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> This generally happens when you are residing at the same address where your passport was issued. But if you are residing at different address than that mentioned in your passport then that can take time depending upon the proper police verification.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhishek


Abhishek ... My passport had a different address than my current address (though all were in Bangalore)...Still I got it in a couple of hours.


----------



## mithu93ku

rahulmenda said:


> May god gift you with double grants :laugh::laugh:


ha ha ha :laser::horn:


----------



## Anitha

icriding said:


> *Hello Anitha,*
> 
> *Document status messages that may appear:*
> 
> Recommended - It is recommended that you upload this document.
> Required - You are required to upload this document.
> Requested - Your case officer has requested you to upload this document.
> Received - The system or your case officer has received this document (but the document may have not yet been verified).
> Met - The requirement for this document has been met (Case officer has verified the document).
> BF - Brought Forward
> TRIM - The Requirement Is Mandatory (Character/Health/English Language/Points Test requirement is Mandatory).
> 
> These Status messages are generic status messages.
> 
> Depending on the how your CO chooses to process your application, other checks, such as verification of employment/security assessment may be undertaken by the DIAC.
> 
> You may also be requested to provide additional information.
> 
> "Finalized" suggests that no further information or processing is required. A decision has/can be taken with available information.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding
> *


Hi,

Thank you so much for detailed reply.
It was really useful


----------



## PDHUNT

megnathreddy said:


> dear all,
> 
> I am from india and have 10 year of exp in SAP as sap bi consultant. In this 10 year i have worked in South Africa for 1.5 year. Could you please let me know if we have to get PCC from south africa for the Australia Visa.


Yes, of course you have to produce that PCC to all the countries where you have leaved more then 12 months.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

soumyo11 said:


> Abhishek ... My passport had a different address than my current address (though all were in Bangalore)...Still I got it in a couple of hours.


Might be because your passport was from the same city. I have heared of people running from one police station to another just to get their police verification done for PCC.


----------



## ssaditya

today i can see received in my documents check list page


----------



## Razaqng

Guys pls I need your comments on this:

It seems DIAC is only issuing visas to specific class 190 applicants,according to the message contained in the auto-reply one receives from team email.

But my concern is to know what the fiscal year range is,is it 1 July to 30 June or 1 September to 31 August?

Kindly comment,I need to know when to expect my grant.

Thank you and good luck.Cheers.

Razaqng


----------



## mithu93ku

ssaditya said:


> today i can see received in my documents check list page


As you are onshore applicant, you will get grant soon. Hopefully end of this month or first week of sep 13.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

Razaqng said:


> Guys pls I need your comments on this:
> 
> It seems DIAC is only issuing visas to specific class 190 applicants,according to the message contained in the auto-reply one receives from team email.
> 
> But my concern is to know what the fiscal year range is,is it 1 July to 30 June or 1 September to 31 August?
> 
> Kindly comment,I need to know when to expect my grant.
> 
> Thank you and good luck.Cheers.
> 
> Razaqng


It is 1 July to 30 June. :drum::drum:


----------



## Razaqng

mindfreak said:


> Yeah i do





mithu93ku said:


> It is 1 July to 30 June. :drum::drum:


Thanks mithu.But the auto-reply message is saying "Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year."

How could they have managed to have issued so much visas that they are now having limited places at this time in the new fiscal year.

Other comments are welcomed.Thanks


----------



## divyap

Razaqng said:


> Thanks mithu.But the auto-reply message is saying "Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year."
> 
> How could they have managed to have issued so much visas that they are now having limited places at this time in the new fiscal year.
> 
> Other comments are welcomed.Thanks


That auto reply is for regional sponsored visa 489. Need not worry if you are trying for 190...


----------



## killerbee82

*Health Undertaking*

Dear all,

I will really appreciate if someone who has signed a health undertaking can help.

I dont know any one in australia so what do I put as contact details in the Form 815, as it could be a friend or relative. Can I leave it blank or put "Unknown" will it be ok or cause a problem

Appreciate a prompt reply


----------



## sahil772

sahil772 said:


> Thanx icriding for ur advice.
> 
> I have university degree and marksheets that cover whole study period for which I am claiming points.
> 
> But i dont ve transcript. Transcript is same as marksheet but only difference is university issues on request in sealed envelope. I have got transcript issued while applying for vetassess which I ve sent to vetassess in sealed envlelope.
> 
> So marksheets will also do ?





Dear Icriding,

Request your valuable feedback on this. 

thanks


----------



## dsgas

Amandasher77 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have submitted my visa application and noticed I have missed questions " has the applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa"
> 
> Should I attach sheet with this information ? I didn't think I missed but appears blank to I must have.
> 
> Also I answered "no" to being employed in my skilled occupation immediately before my application. I was however employed in it 2 months ago. Should I have answered yes ? And will this effect my application
> 
> All help appreciated. Thanks in advance.


I think this question might be covered in evisa frequently asked questions on the diac website because on my record of responses it doesn't give me a yes or no answer if I have travelled to Australia or if I have applied for a visa before and I cant remember what I put down. let me know what you are up to or if anyone else has noticed this let us know.

many thanks 
David


----------



## Razaqng

divyap said:


> That auto reply is for regional sponsored visa 489. Need not worry if you are trying for 190...


Thank you divyap for your response,but I hope that's the correction notion.


----------



## dejumotalks

killerbee82 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I will really appreciate if someone who has signed a health undertaking can help.
> 
> I dont know any one in australia so what do I put as contact details in the Form 815, as it could be a friend or relative. Can I leave it blank or put "Unknown" will it be ok or cause a problem
> 
> Appreciate a prompt reply


I know of a friend from another forum who was asked to fill this same form 815 and faced with same question. Since he didn't have anyone in Aussie, he put "unknown"...about a month after, he got his grant.

Other folks with this same condition can also chip in their suggestions.

Cheers and all the best.

Dej


----------



## JasminaCv

Is it true that visa charges are increasing for 15% from 1st of September???.... This is really unfair... What's happening with this country...


----------



## rimon

Dear dejumotalks
1st of all congratulations for the PR and the new stage of your life.
2nd I want to ask you some questions as my CO is from Adelaide team 7 , her name is Sophie:

1- I read in this form, that T7 adelaide is so slow , so how you got your PR in that short time?
2- I see your ACS assessment is after 15 th April , which means ACS deducted years from your work experience, So have you states all your experience years and claim the points of your work experience?
3- I am in the stage that I am waiting our health checks to be finalized, though I found that the "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship", Is this means our health checks are finalized? Why had you to call them?
4-Have you made the form 80 or did they ask it from you?

Thanks for your time and good luck in your new life


----------



## Vuminh

My document check list change to received, does it mean i already have a CO? 
I just lodged on August 9, and do not expect a CO until mid September


----------



## JasminaCv

Vuminh said:


> My document check list change to received, does it mean i already have a CO?
> I just lodged on August 9, and do not expect a CO until mid September


Visa 190 is a priority visa and if all requirements are OK it can be granted within 20-30 days.


----------



## Vuminh

Sorry, just test my signature


----------



## killerbee82

Vuminh said:


> Sorry, just test my signature


You can preview your signature in the control panel


----------



## Vuminh

I had medical check last week and got the result by mail today. However, the envelope says " do not open". What should I do now? Should I put it on another envelope and send to DIAC?


----------



## osdjme

Hi Guys,

I've just noticed something strange on my eLodge portal. I uploaded my PCC on 12/08/2013 but the ' Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National ' still had a status of 'Required'. However, when I logged in yesterday I discovered that the status had changed to 'Received' on 21/08/2013. Does this mean I have a CO?


----------



## joejohn

osdjme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just noticed something strange on my eLodge portal. I uploaded my PCC on 12/08/2013 but the ' Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National ' still had a status of 'Required'. However, when I logged in yesterday I discovered that the status had changed to 'Received' on 21/08/2013. Does this mean I have a CO?


Mine also changed the same way on 21st. I believe it is by the system.


----------



## kish199

whats happening Rocky nd experience

When i called DIAC they warned me not to call them repeatedly

its been 8 weeks and no CO yet


----------



## Gurpreethm

kish199 said:


> whats happening Rocky nd experience
> 
> When i called DIAC they warned me not to call them repeatedly
> 
> its been 8 weeks and no CO yet


Then call them and check out


----------



## Rocky Balboa

JasminaCv said:


> Is it true that visa charges are increasing for 15% from 1st of September???.... This is really unfair... What's happening with this country...


they are broke..they need more money for the upcoming election..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> whats happening Rocky nd experience
> 
> When i called DIAC they warned me not to call them repeatedly
> 
> its been 8 weeks and no CO yet


at least you were assigned to some team..so feel happy about it :becky:

now i have lost all hope of CO's and grants..i plan to go to silent mode...

bye bye

dont call them persisently, they might refuse your visa..just chant "hare rama hare krishna", the saviour will listen to your prayers..*Rahulmenda* says so


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Rocky Balboa said:


> they are broke..they need more money for the upcoming election..


why dont you add a suitable timeline in your signature? so we can :help: you better


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hope last day of the week becomes the most productive one. GRANT-DAY


----------



## ssyap

Guys,

I noticed that during EOI submission, for dependent English Proficiency, it states that if dependent undergone at least two years of studies in English medium, this can be used as a proved. Does this means that IELTS may not be necessarily for this case?

Has anyone managed to get through his/her dependent without taking IELTS test?

THanks.


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> why dont you add a suitable timeline in your signature? so we can :help: you better


Why are you talking to yourself?


----------



## amitarno24

ssyap said:


> Guys,
> 
> I noticed that during EOI submission, for dependent English Proficiency, it states that if dependent undergone at least two years of studies in English medium, this can be used as a proved. Does this means that IELTS may not be necessarily for this case?
> 
> Has anyone managed to get through his/her dependent without taking IELTS test?
> 
> THanks.


Yes That is correct. I had submitted the Transcripts of my wife's degree which stated that the course was conducted in English. She did not take the IELTS.


----------



## samkalu

amitarno24 said:


> Yes That is correct. I had submitted the Transcripts of my wife's degree which stated that the course was conducted in English. She did not take the IELTS.


Did you also get a seperate letter from the university?


----------



## SS28

1 query, i stayed in UAE from july2006 to June 2007, duration was 11 months and few days, did not complete 1 year there... Do i need to get the PCC done for my stay in UAE ???


----------



## amitarno24

samkalu said:


> Did you also get a seperate letter from the university?


Nope. Just the transcript. It was clearly written on it.


----------



## icriding

SS28 said:


> 1 query, i stayed in UAE from july2006 to June 2007, duration was 11 months and few days, did not complete 1 year there... Do i need to get the PCC done for my stay in UAE ???


Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.


----------



## tihor

I front uploaded all my docs and also did my medicals before CO was allocated. Now, when does medicals go to referred mode? Only when CO does it or is it done by the system automatically? 

Any info?


----------



## icriding

tihor said:


> I front uploaded all my docs and also did my medicals before CO was allocated. Now, when does medicals go to referred mode? Only when CO does it or is it done by the system automatically?
> 
> Any info?


*
Hello tihor,*

Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.

Most results are assessed at the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.

To the best of my knowledge, a majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center.

"Importantly, 75 per cent of eHealth cases are then able to be auto-cleared with no manual intervention. Furthermore, the remaining 25 per cent are processed within 48 hours by the department's Global Health processing centre – with the majority processed and finalised in minutes."

*Link: * Online Health (eHealth)

Unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred. Even mildly abnormal test results can lead to your Medical Reports being refereed. It appears that some Health Examinations are routinely referred for purposes of quality assurance.

It is possible that Health Examinations which have not been auto-cleared or not finalized within a few days are referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further scrutiny.

If the results your Health Examinations are referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks.

Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system.

Hope this information helps.
*
All the best with your application.

Cheers

Icriding 
*


----------



## tihor

icriding said:


> *
> Hello tihor,*
> 
> Your Panel Clinic will upload your health examination results to the Health Operations Center, where they will be processed.
> 
> Most results are assessed at the Health Operations Center within 48 hours of the panel doctor and panel radiologist submitting their findings.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, a majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center.
> 
> "Importantly, 75 per cent of eHealth cases are then able to be auto-cleared with no manual intervention. Furthermore, the remaining 25 per cent are processed within 48 hours by the department's Global Health processing centre – with the majority processed and finalised in minutes."
> 
> *Link: * Online Health (eHealth)
> 
> Unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred. Even mildly abnormal test results can lead to your Medical Reports being refereed. It appears that some Health Examinations are routinely referred for purposes of quality assurance.
> 
> It is possible that Health Examinations which have not been auto-cleared or not finalized within a few days are referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for further scrutiny.
> 
> If the results your Health Examinations are referred to a Medical officer of the Commonwealth (MOC), you can expect processing delays of 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> *
> All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding
> *


Thank you Icriding. 

I had high BP during my medical tests and was required to go ECG, 2D echo and do serum cerantitine test. All came back normal but I get a feeling that my case would be 'referred' because of this reason. 

If it is referred, there is no way for us to know except when CO tells us. Is that correct? The status against health of all our family members is currently showing 'recommended'. Would it show referred there if my file is referred?


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> at least you were assigned to some team..so feel happy about it :becky:
> 
> now i have lost all hope of CO's and grants..i plan to go to silent mode...
> 
> bye bye
> 
> dont call them persisently, they might refuse your visa..just chant "hare rama hare krishna", the saviour will listen to your prayers..*Rahulmenda* says so


Dear *Rocky Balboa*, I already told you that you have a CO now from last twodays.
Don't give up your hope. Don't stop dreaming. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mashtor

My eVisa's documents status have been changed from required to received. What does it mean?


----------



## Gurpreethm

Mashtor said:


> My eVisa's documents status have been changed from required to received. What does it mean?


Means ur waiting time start now


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vijay24 said:


> Why are you talking to yourself?


oops :becky: it was meant for *JasminaCV*


----------



## nikhiljuneja

Hi All,

Finally the wait is over for me.. 

got grant letter today morning 5:51 AM IST..

Below are my timelines....

EOI Loged (189 with 65 points): 30th April '13
Invite: 5th May'13
Lodged: 5th Jun'13
Acknowledgement: 5th Jun'13
Documents Uploaded: 8th Jun'13
Medicals Done: 15th Jun'13
Medicals cleared: Around Mid Jul'13
CO Assigned: 5th Aug, Team 2
Any documents requested by CO: No
Form 80 uploaded: No
Grant: 23th Aug'13

Quite streamlined process i would say, was given every information by the DIAC call centre executives.

Not sure if i would be migrating to Oz.. though will visit once in Dec for sure to keep my visa Active. I recently got approval mail from Canada as well in FSW 2013.

All the best to everyone waiting here. Do pm me if you need any help in the entire process.

Also just FYI, i initially thought of going through an agent but going through this forum i decided to do everything by myself. People here are very very helpful.

Thanks everyone for your help and support.

~Regards,
Nik


----------



## Mashtor

Gurpreethm said:


> Means ur waiting time start now


Does it mean that CO assigned or just automated change of status by eVisa online system?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Mashtor said:


> Does it mean that CO assigned or just automated change of status by eVisa online system?


it just means they have been received and when CO is assigned after 5-8 weeks he will verify them.


----------



## sandhuaman

mine also changed from required to received yesterday.

190 lodged on 17 august.


i think co has been allocated......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

sandhuaman said:


> mine also changed from required to received yesterday.
> 
> 190 lodged on 17 august.
> 
> 
> *i think co has been allocated*......:fingerscrossed:


Keep thinking :becky:


----------



## soumyo11

nikhiljuneja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over for me..
> 
> got grant letter today morning 5:51 AM IST..


Congrats Nikhil ... Enjoy:tea:


----------



## sebinjose

nikhiljuneja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over for me..
> 
> got grant letter today morning 5:51 AM IST..
> 
> Below are my timelines....
> 
> EOI Loged (189 with 65 points): 30th April '13
> Invite: 5th May'13
> Lodged: 5th Jun'13
> Acknowledgement: 5th Jun'13
> Documents Uploaded: 8th Jun'13
> Medicals Done: 15th Jun'13
> Medicals cleared: Around Mid Jul'13
> CO Assigned: 5th Aug, Team 2
> Any documents requested by CO: No
> Form 80 uploaded: No
> Grant: 23th Aug'13
> 
> Quite streamlined process i would say, was given every information by the DIAC call centre executives.
> 
> Not sure if i would be migrating to Oz.. though will visit once in Dec for sure to keep my visa Active. I recently got approval mail from Canada as well in FSW 2013.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting here. Do pm me if you need any help in the entire process.
> 
> Also just FYI, i initially thought of going through an agent but going through this forum i decided to do everything by myself. People here are very very helpful.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and support.
> 
> ~Regards,
> Nik


Great...all the best u champ...


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> Keep thinking :becky:


Enjoy 
I had applied on 16 July and starus changed on 17 July as recived and still waiting for CO


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *Rocky Balboa*, I already told you that you have a CO now from last twodays.
> Don't give up your hope. Don't stop dreaming. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


nope..everyone's status is changing these days from required to received. it just means the technical people are active.:yawn:


----------



## kittydoll

nikhiljuneja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over for me..
> 
> got grant letter today morning 5:51 AM IST..
> 
> Below are my timelines....
> 
> EOI Loged (189 with 65 points): 30th April '13
> Invite: 5th May'13
> Lodged: 5th Jun'13
> Acknowledgement: 5th Jun'13
> Documents Uploaded: 8th Jun'13
> Medicals Done: 15th Jun'13
> Medicals cleared: Around Mid Jul'13
> CO Assigned: 5th Aug, Team 2
> Any documents requested by CO: No
> Form 80 uploaded: No
> Grant: 23th Aug'13
> 
> Quite streamlined process i would say, was given every information by the DIAC call centre executives.
> 
> Not sure if i would be migrating to Oz.. though will visit once in Dec for sure to keep my visa Active. I recently got approval mail from Canada as well in FSW 2013.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting here. Do pm me if you need any help in the entire process.
> 
> Also just FYI, i initially thought of going through an agent but going through this forum i decided to do everything by myself. People here are very very helpful.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and support.
> 
> ~Regards,
> Nik




well done. congrats :drum:


----------



## The Shobra

Hi all ,
Please how can I know that I have CO allocated.
Is there any notification e-mail?
Thanks


----------



## Gurpreethm

The Shobra said:


> Hi all ,
> Please how can I know that I have CO allocated.
> Is there any notification e-mail?
> Thanks


He will mail u if anything required, otherwise direct grant.


----------



## amitso

The Shobra said:


> Hi all ,
> Please how can I know that I have CO allocated.
> Is there any notification e-mail?
> Thanks


You wont, unless there are some documents required by CO which he wil ask in email.

If you have uploaded everything, you might get a grant without CO contacting you.


----------



## amitso

No grants today??


----------



## sandhuaman

190 is really fast..........:bounce:


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> nope..everyone's status is changing these days from required to received. it just means the technical people are active.:yawn:


Only CO changes the date...... keep this in your mind.


----------



## The Shobra

mithu93ku said:


> Only CO changes the date...... keep this in your mind.


Hi mithu93,
What date ?
Where can I see this date?
My documents show received two days before.
Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

The Shobra said:


> Hi mithu93,
> What date ?
> Where can I see this date?
> My documents show received two days before.
> Thanks


Beside "Received " if your date changes, then it must be your CO. Otherwise auto received.


----------



## mirza_755

nikhiljuneja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over for me..
> 
> got grant letter today morning 5:51 AM IST..
> 
> Congrats


----------



## Vuminh

Vuminh said:


> I had medical check last week and got the result by mail today. However, the envelope says " do not open". What should I do now? Should I put it on another envelope and send to DIAC?


Anyone knows about this? Please advise


----------



## soumyasingh

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> This generally happens when you are residing at the same address where your passport was issued. But if you are residing at different address than that mentioned in your passport then that can take time depending upon the proper police verification.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhishek


Yup. You are right. Our PCC took 10 days but was still better  We are just left with medicals now. I have a question though.... My husband has diabetes and I have PCOD... will this effect? I also have little weezing problem... I am really scared with the medical  :fingerscrossed: Please advise!!!!!!!!


----------



## soumyasingh

Congrats Nikhil!!! :tea:


----------



## mithu93ku

Vuminh said:


> Anyone knows about this? Please advise


If you receive the results in a sealed envelope it means that DIAC will not receive the results electronically and you have to send them the envelope unopened.


----------



## amitso

Hello Guys,

On which page/section/tab the medical results can be seen? My agent not able to find the progress of the medicals (in this forum some people say they got the updated status of medical as "No medical required"), where can I check this?

Please help so that I can get the status of medical through my agent.

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## killerbee82

amitso said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> On which page/section/tab the medical results can be seen? My agent not able to find the progress of the medicals (in this forum some people say they got the updated status of medical as "No medical required"), where can I check this?
> 
> Please help so that I can get the status of medical through my agent.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


There should be an organise your health link under the attachment recommended if that link is active usually that means meds are not yet cleared once it changes to no medicals required you are clear this could be auto cleared or after your meds are referred


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> On which page/section/tab the medical results can be seen? My agent not able to find the progress of the medicals (in this forum some people say they got the updated status of medical as "No medical required"), where can I check this?
> 
> Please help so that I can get the status of medical through my agent.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


So your meds cleared and you will able to see it anymore. Do you need to see it anymore? Wait for grant! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashish0401

Hi Guys,

Today I checked my visa account and found that under "organise health link" the "print ref letter" link Changed to "print information sheet". When i opened the link they have my , my son and my wife's photo and info about the test ( few are incomplete still ) . I think it will be soon completed.
I found 1 BIG BLUNDER they have put somebody's else photo in place of my wife :-( ...
how can do such a blunder . I spoke to them and they said that many have complaint about that and they sent a mail to there IT dept and they informed that It will be done in background though It wont be chnged in my visa page . What a crap. 
I asked them how would I be sure that Its done properly in background. THey said you can contact you CO about this . He would be getting the correct report. I asked them to send me the ack mail which they send to there IT dept.
But my doubt is that sonner or later meds wil be cleared for us but I have seen many occasions that CO never contacts and they give grant straight away if u loaded docs upfront ( I did all docs upfront already ).
Now my question is that If I got grant directly then how would i make sure about this glich resolution ? And moreover dows this make any comlications if somebodys photos is exchanged and they got grant ( in worst case scenario ) If somebody travels or something to australia ? Just wanna understand will the meds be exposed to airports authorities also ? In that case photo mismatch is a blunder i guess.
Experts please advice. And by the way I lodged my visa application on 10th aug 13, so I have time for my CO allocation.
Please advice.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## icriding

sahil772 said:


> Dear Icriding,
> 
> Request your valuable feedback on this.
> 
> thanks


*Hello sahil772,*

It is important to Upload University Graduation Certificates and Degree *Transcripts * specifying the *entire period *of study included in your points claim.

In general a Skills Assessment requires an official transcript of the undergraduate grades and marks. 

This is different from the mark sheets that the student receives after every semester or every term. 

A transcript is basically a summary of all the marks and grades obtained throughout the entire period of education along with the details of the scoring system and the details of the college and University in India. 

A mark-sheet usually contains only the marks obtained details for a particular year or semester.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## ashish0401

Does anyone from bangalore had this prob who has done recent meds at fortis bangalore ?


----------



## amitso

mithu93ku said:


> So your meds cleared and you will able to see it anymore. Do you need to see it anymore? Wait for grant! :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for the input.

Do you mean if we are not able to see any link for "Organize your health" then it is cleared?

Actually I am trying to explain my agent about the link, on which page that link generally appears?

As killerbee suggested it is below the attachments, do we have any screenshot for this, i can send this to my agent (obviously personal data masked )

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> Do you mean if we are not able to see any link for "Organize your health" then it is cleared?
> 
> Actually I am trying to explain my agent about the link, on which page that link generally appears?
> 
> As killerbee suggested it is below the attachments, do we have any screenshot for this, i can send this to my agent (obviously personal data masked )
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Yes I mean that. And you will see,
"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the 
information provided to the Department of Immigration and citizenship".

Grant is round the corner for you mate.  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitso

mithu93ku said:


> Yes I mean that. And you will see,
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the
> information provided to the Department of Immigration and citizenship".
> 
> Grant is round the corner for you mate.  :fingerscrossed:


Thank you..!!


----------



## rahulmenda

Any grants today


----------



## Rocky Balboa

When we call DIAC, while we wait for the operator, they say everyday DIAC grants 15,000 temporary visa and 500 permanent visas and 300 Citizenship...Why not today:Cry:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Only CO changes the date...... keep this in your mind.


i hope so..:tea:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

SO, this week is officially over. Now, two more days to KILL so the final week of this month begins...i really hope we get to hear something..Have a nice weekend folks..

I hope next week brings more grants..


----------



## srinu_srn

Hi All,

Those who are filling FORM 80, better keep this points in mind mentioned in the below link.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/157954-form-80-a-21.html


----------



## Maddy27

Guys,

Just wanted to update, just received a mail from my agent. CO has been allocated today, Adelaide T4, initials JH.

He has requested for payslips & experience letter though I have uploaded both, possible he is not able to see them.

Will send these docs immediately and lets hope I get the Grant soon. Fingers crossed, please pray for me guys.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Maddy27 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to update, just received a mail from my agent. CO has been allocated today, Adelaide T4, initials JH.
> 
> He has requested for payslips & experience letter though I have uploaded both, possible he is not able to see them.
> 
> Will send these docs immediately and lets hope I get the Grant soon. Fingers crossed, please pray for me guys.


Good luck..how many points do you claim from work? you can upload them again..

you applied after 16 days and got a CO..


----------



## tds2013

nikhiljuneja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over for me..
> 
> got grant letter today morning 5:51 AM IST..
> 
> Below are my timelines....
> 
> EOI Loged (189 with 65 points): 30th April '13
> Invite: 5th May'13
> Lodged: 5th Jun'13
> Acknowledgement: 5th Jun'13
> Documents Uploaded: 8th Jun'13
> Medicals Done: 15th Jun'13
> Medicals cleared: Around Mid Jul'13
> CO Assigned: 5th Aug, Team 2
> Any documents requested by CO: No
> Form 80 uploaded: No
> Grant: 23th Aug'13
> 
> Quite streamlined process i would say, was given every information by the DIAC call centre executives.
> 
> Not sure if i would be migrating to Oz.. though will visit once in Dec for sure to keep my visa Active. I recently got approval mail from Canada as well in FSW 2013.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting here. Do pm me if you need any help in the entire process.
> 
> Also just FYI, i initially thought of going through an agent but going through this forum i decided to do everything by myself. People here are very very helpful.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and support.
> 
> ~Regards,
> Nik


Congratulations....All the best for the move...


----------



## mithu93ku

Maddy27 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to update, just received a mail from my agent. CO has been allocated today, Adelaide T4, initials JH.
> 
> He has requested for payslips & experience letter though I have uploaded both, possible he is not able to see them.
> 
> Will send these docs immediately and lets hope I get the Grant soon. Fingers crossed, please pray for me guys.


Obviously, praying for you. ray:ray:ray: 

You should attach the doc in email. No need to upload again. :drum:


----------



## Maddy27

Rocky Balboa said:


> Good luck..how many points do you claim from work? you can upload them again..
> 
> you applied after 16 days and got a CO..


Thanks Rocky I am claiming 5 points for work experience.

And sorry I know you have been waiting for long but keep faith, the reason I updated here immediately is to give hope to all waiting.

Also I have been waiting even longer than you because I am applying for second time, as I had to withdraw the application first time around in March 2013.

So please wish me luck this time.


----------



## Maddy27

mithu93ku said:


> Obviously, praying for you. ray:ray:ray:
> 
> You should attach the doc in email. No need to upload again. :drum:


Thanks mithu,

Yes will now send everything on mail, no point in uploading anymore.

Regards,


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Maddy27 said:


> Thanks Rocky I am claiming 5 points for work experience.
> 
> And sorry I know you have been waiting for long but keep faith, the reason I updated here immediately is to give hope to all waiting.
> 
> Also I have been waiting even longer than you because I am applying for second time, as I had to withdraw the application first time around in March 2013.
> 
> So please wish me luck this time.


Okay :thumb:

Its annoying that early applicants are neglected..DIAC is :crazy:


----------



## icriding

soumyasingh said:


> Yup. You are right. Our PCC took 10 days but was still better  We are just left with medicals now. I have a question though.... My husband has diabetes and I have PCOD... will this effect? I also have little weezing problem... I am really scared with the medical  :fingerscrossed: Please advise!!!!!!!!


*Hello soumyasingh,*

In my opinion you should be fine. 

*More info below:*

Most visa applicants, and in some circumstances their dependents (whether they are moving to Australia or not), are required to meet the Australian immigration health requirement. However the Government is currently considering whether to increase the current $21,000 health expenses threshold as well as other ‘wider reforms to the health requirement’ in the coming months.

According to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC), the purpose of the health requirement is to:

Protect the Australian community from public health and safety risks, in particular active tuberculosis
Contain public expenditure on health and community services, including social security benefits, allowances and pensions
Safeguard the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to health care and community services in short supply.

To meet the health requirement individuals must be free from a disease or condition that is:

Considered to be a threat to public health or a danger to the Australian community
Likely to result in significant health care and community service costs to the Australian community
Likely to require health care and community services that would prejudice the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to those services in short supply.

‘Prejudice to access’ refers to circumstances where the visa applicant’s condition is likely to limit access of Australian citizens or permanent residents to health care and community services that are in short supply which are currently:

Organ transplants
Blood/plasma products
Fresh blood or blood components for people with rare blood groups
Radiotherapy for the treatment of malignancy

Of the 599 foreigners denied a visa on health grounds in 2010-11, after having a health examination, 392 failed on cost or prejudice of access grounds. The most common diseases to result in a failure to meet the health requirement for a permanent visa include:

HIV infection
Intellectual impairment
Cancer
Renal disease or failure.

If a Medical Office of the Commonwealth (MOC) assesses an individual as unable to meet the health requirement on the grounds of significant cost, they will be refused. MOCs are controversially required to ignore any evidence an applicant has insurance, a scholarship or other funds to pay their own way. However health waivers may be exercised in some cases, which may include a sponsoring employer signing a ‘nominator undertaking’ agreeing to meet all the costs relating to a particular medical condition. The minister, Chris Bowen, also has the power to intervene.

The $21,000 medical expenses threshold has remain unchanged for a decade. Recently stakeholders have increased their campaign for reform, prompting the department to commission an external review. The confidential report is yet to be released to the public, however a DIAC spokesperson this week confirmed that the consultant in question had recommended a new formula that would increase the threshold.
*
Link:*Government reviewing immigration restrictions on health grounds - Moving2Plan

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## amitso

Maddy27 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to update, just received a mail from my agent. CO has been allocated today, Adelaide T4, initials JH.
> 
> He has requested for payslips & experience letter though I have uploaded both, possible he is not able to see them.
> 
> Will send these docs immediately and lets hope I get the Grant soon. Fingers crossed, please pray for me guys.


Congrats..!! I am 10th July applicant and still dont know anything about the CO. Can you please tell me your Occupation Code?


----------



## soumyasingh

icriding said:


> *Hello soumyasingh,*
> 
> In my opinion you should be fine.
> 
> *More info below:*
> 
> Most visa applicants, and in some circumstances their dependents (whether they are moving to Australia or not), are required to meet the Australian immigration health requirement. However the Government is currently considering whether to increase the current $21,000 health expenses threshold as well as other ‘wider reforms to the health requirement’ in the coming months.
> 
> According to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC), the purpose of the health requirement is to:
> 
> Protect the Australian community from public health and safety risks, in particular active tuberculosis
> Contain public expenditure on health and community services, including social security benefits, allowances and pensions
> Safeguard the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to health care and community services in short supply.
> 
> To meet the health requirement individuals must be free from a disease or condition that is:
> 
> Considered to be a threat to public health or a danger to the Australian community
> Likely to result in significant health care and community service costs to the Australian community
> Likely to require health care and community services that would prejudice the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to those services in short supply.
> 
> ‘Prejudice to access’ refers to circumstances where the visa applicant’s condition is likely to limit access of Australian citizens or permanent residents to health care and community services that are in short supply which are currently:
> 
> Organ transplants
> Blood/plasma products
> Fresh blood or blood components for people with rare blood groups
> Radiotherapy for the treatment of malignancy
> 
> Of the 599 foreigners denied a visa on health grounds in 2010-11, after having a health examination, 392 failed on cost or prejudice of access grounds. The most common diseases to result in a failure to meet the health requirement for a permanent visa include:
> 
> HIV infection
> Intellectual impairment
> Cancer
> Renal disease or failure.
> 
> If a Medical Office of the Commonwealth (MOC) assesses an individual as unable to meet the health requirement on the grounds of significant cost, they will be refused. MOCs are controversially required to ignore any evidence an applicant has insurance, a scholarship or other funds to pay their own way. However health waivers may be exercised in some cases, which may include a sponsoring employer signing a ‘nominator undertaking’ agreeing to meet all the costs relating to a particular medical condition. The minister, Chris Bowen, also has the power to intervene.
> 
> The $21,000 medical expenses threshold has remain unchanged for a decade. Recently stakeholders have increased their campaign for reform, prompting the department to commission an external review. The confidential report is yet to be released to the public, however a DIAC spokesperson this week confirmed that the consultant in question had recommended a new formula that would increase the threshold.
> *
> Link:*Government reviewing immigration restrictions on health grounds - Moving2Plan
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thanks a lot!!!! That was very informative. I believe I should be able to manage  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## prattech

nikhiljuneja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over for me..
> 
> got grant letter today morning 5:51 AM IST..
> 
> Below are my timelines....
> 
> EOI Loged (189 with 65 points): 30th April '13
> Invite: 5th May'13
> Lodged: 5th Jun'13
> Acknowledgement: 5th Jun'13
> Documents Uploaded: 8th Jun'13
> Medicals Done: 15th Jun'13
> Medicals cleared: Around Mid Jul'13
> CO Assigned: 5th Aug, Team 2
> Any documents requested by CO: No
> Form 80 uploaded: No
> Grant: 23th Aug'13
> 
> Quite streamlined process i would say, was given every information by the DIAC call centre executives.
> 
> Not sure if i would be migrating to Oz.. though will visit once in Dec for sure to keep my visa Active. I recently got approval mail from Canada as well in FSW 2013.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting here. Do pm me if you need any help in the entire process.
> 
> Also just FYI, i initially thought of going through an agent but going through this forum i decided to do everything by myself. People here are very very helpful.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and support.
> 
> ~Regards,
> Nik


 
Congratulations Nikhil and best luck for future ahead.

I was surprised to see that you haven't submitted Form 80 since this form is requested for everyone on application above 18 years of age.


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Mates,

My CO is from Brisbane Team 33, but two days ago Adelaide Team 13 requested me to send my PhD Thesis. 
Today I have sent it. Did anyone face similar experience?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> My CO is from Brisbane Team 33, but two days ago Adelaide Team 13 requested me to send my PhD Thesis.
> Today I have sent it. Did anyone face similar experience?


no never heard of CO asking PhD thesis (maybe to verify 20 points that a PhD holder gets)...but definitely your CO might have changed like *Rahulmenda*'s


----------



## mini2ran

Maddy27 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to update, just received a mail from my agent. CO has been allocated today, Adelaide T4, initials JH.
> 
> He has requested for payslips & experience letter though I have uploaded both, possible he is not able to see them.
> 
> Will send these docs immediately and lets hope I get the Grant soon. Fingers crossed, please pray for me guys.


HI Maddy,
Mine also the same CO


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mini2ran said:


> HI Maddy,
> Mine also the same CO


WOW..all mid-july applicants have been assigned a CO..Congrats:thumb:


----------



## mithu93ku

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> My CO is from Brisbane Team 33, but two days ago Adelaide Team 13 requested me to send my PhD Thesis.
> Today I have sent it. Did anyone face similar experience?


Hello raminbdjp,
Team 13 is helping others Team:drum::drum:. So, Your CO has not changed.


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> Only CO changes the date...... keep this in your mind.


Mate.. are you sure about this? :smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> WOW..all mid-july applicants have been assigned a CO..Congrats:thumb:


I am also mid july application but no news about my CO.


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Mate.. are you sure about this? :smokin::smokin::smokin:


Yes, as I observed my e-visa changes.


----------



## josh.machine

Anyone applied for 189 in July and has a CO alloted?


----------



## Amandasher77

dsgas said:


> I think this question might be covered in evisa frequently asked questions on the diac website because on my record of responses it doesn't give me a yes or no answer if I have travelled to Australia or if I have applied for a visa before and I cant remember what I put down. let me know what you are up to or if anyone else has noticed this let us know.
> 
> many thanks
> David


Hi David,

Does it appear blank on your application where a yes or no answer should appear?


----------



## Anitha

sre375 said:


> Thanks for that. Sad part is that my agent holds the access to my evisa details and I need to keep checking with them.
> 
> Anyways let me keep pestering them since they seem to like that


Hi,

You can get your login details from your agent.
Who is your agent?


----------



## sre375

Anitha said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can get your login details from your agent.
> Who is your agent?


Nope, have already tried that. No luck there!


----------



## bhashmi

I have lodged my application yesterday 22-Aug-2013 and wondering about the medical and PCC. Should I go for medical and PCC in advance or should I wait for the CO's call?? Any advices


----------



## DineshK

Dear All,

By God's grace I received the golden mail today for my family of four. After mail from CO on 21st Aug, I attached additional documents yesterday i.e. 22nd August. And today morning I received the grant. I have been a silent observer of this thread and posted a few comments. Your are such a nice bunch of people and I enjoyed your company very much during this journey. 

Wish good luck to all the guys in this thread!!!




ANZSCO 225411 Applied Vetassess 6th Feb 2013/Received Positive Skill Assessment 9th May 2013/IELTS 16th May L7.5 R7.5 W 6.5 S 7.5/Submitted EOI 29th May/Applied SS South Australia 3rd July/Received SS and Invitation to Apply 8th July/Lodged 190 9th July/CO 21st August/Addtional Documents 22nd August/Visa Grant 23rd August:third:


----------



## joejohn

josh.machine said:


> Anyone applied for 189 in July and has a CO alloted?


Yes, refer this sheet - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


----------



## sandhuaman

what does this mean?

Please note that online checklists do not automatically update once you have attached documents through the eVisa system. The checklists will be updated once the application is assessed by a case officer.


----------



## nepent27

Hi!

I am happy to announce that I have received the grant notification email today! Thank God! :cheer2:

I wish you all luck and just think it's just a matter of time til you receive your grants! All the best for everyone here. Thank you for the efforts in posting here, those who were and are active forum members here because it helped us somehow to patiently wait and have an idea of the timelines from day of lodgement to getting CO and grant emails! 

God bless to all!


----------



## sre375

nepent27 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am happy to announce that I have received the grant notification email today! Thank God! :cheer2:
> 
> I wish you all luck and just think it's just a matter of time til you receive your grants! All the best for everyone here. Thank you for the efforts in posting here, those who were and are active forum members here because it helped us somehow to patiently wait and have an idea of the timelines from day of lodgement to getting CO and grant emails!
> 
> God bless to all!


Congrats!!


----------



## nepent27

sre375 said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## Maddy27

amitso said:


> Congrats..!! I am 10th July applicant and still dont know anything about the CO. Can you please tell me your Occupation Code?


My Occupation Code is 132211- Finance Manager. I am sure you must have a CO allocated, he might be just going through your documents, will contact you for sure in the coming week.


----------



## Maddy27

mini2ran said:


> HI Maddy,
> Mine also the same CO


Hey thats great, lets hope for a speedy grant now.

Goodluck to you.


----------



## Hyd786

DineshK said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's grace I received the golden mail today for my family of four. After mail from CO on 21st Aug, I attached additional documents yesterday i.e. 22nd August. And today morning I received the grant. I have been a silent observer of this thread and posted a few comments. Your are such a nice bunch of people and I enjoyed your company very much during this journey.
> 
> Wish good luck to all the guys in this thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 225411 Applied Vetassess 6th Feb 2013/Received Positive Skill Assessment 9th May 2013/IELTS 16th May L7.5 R7.5 W 6.5 S 7.5/Submitted EOI 29th May/Applied SS South Australia 3rd July/Received SS and Invitation to Apply 8th July/Lodged 190 9th July/CO 21st August/Addtional Documents 22nd August/Visa Grant 23rd August:third:


Congrats DineshK for getting the Grant..

Getting the Grant along with the family is double bonanza 

All the best... :grouphug:


----------



## mindfreak

DineshK said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's grace I received the golden mail today for my family of four. After mail from CO on 21st Aug, I attached additional documents yesterday i.e. 22nd August. And today morning I received the grant. I have been a silent observer of this thread and posted a few comments. Your are such a nice bunch of people and I enjoyed your company very much during this journey.
> 
> Wish good luck to all the guys in this thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 225411 Applied Vetassess 6th Feb 2013/Received Positive Skill Assessment 9th May 2013/IELTS 16th May L7.5 R7.5 W 6.5 S 7.5/Submitted EOI 29th May/Applied SS South Australia 3rd July/Received SS and Invitation to Apply 8th July/Lodged 190 9th July/CO 21st August/Addtional Documents 22nd August/Visa Grant 23rd August:third:


congratulations mate!


----------



## mithu93ku

DineshK said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's grace I received the golden mail today for my family of four. After mail from CO on 21st Aug, I attached additional documents yesterday i.e. 22nd August. And today morning I received the grant. I have been a silent observer of this thread and posted a few comments. Your are such a nice bunch of people and I enjoyed your company very much during this journey.
> 
> Wish good luck to all the guys in this thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 225411 Applied Vetassess 6th Feb 2013/Received Positive Skill Assessment 9th May 2013/IELTS 16th May L7.5 R7.5 W 6.5 S 7.5/Submitted EOI 29th May/Applied SS South Australia 3rd July/Received SS and Invitation to Apply 8th July/Lodged 190 9th July/CO 21st August/Addtional Documents 22nd August/Visa Grant 23rd August:third:


Congrats Mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## Hyd786

mindfreak said:


> congratulations mate!


mindfreak.... 

what's the update from your side dude??


----------



## mindfreak

Hyd786 said:


> mindfreak....
> 
> what's the update from your side dude??


My meds have been referred, awaiting clearance. And CO has asked for Australian Federal Police Clearance, which i expect to be delivered on monday next week. Shall scan and upload on the same day.

So after that, as soon as the medicals are cleared - grant shouldn't be far away.


----------



## raminbdjp

DineshK said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's grace I received the golden mail today for my family of four. After mail from CO on 21st Aug, I attached additional documents yesterday i.e. 22nd August. And today morning I received the grant. I have been a silent observer of this thread and posted a few comments. Your are such a nice bunch of people and I enjoyed your company very much during this journey.
> 
> Wish good luck to all the guys in this thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 225411 Applied Vetassess 6th Feb 2013/Received Positive Skill Assessment 9th May 2013/IELTS 16th May L7.5 R7.5 W 6.5 S 7.5/Submitted EOI 29th May/Applied SS South Australia 3rd July/Received SS and Invitation to Apply 8th July/Lodged 190 9th July/CO 21st August/Addtional Documents 22nd August/Visa Grant 23rd August:third:



Congratulations!!!


----------



## ashish0401

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I checked my visa account and found that under "organise health link" the "print ref letter" link Changed to "print information sheet". When i opened the link they have my , my son and my wife's photo and info about the test ( few are incomplete still ) . I think it will be soon completed.
> I found 1 BIG BLUNDER they have put somebody's else photo in place of my wife :-( ...
> how can do such a blunder . I spoke to them and they said that many have complaint about that and they sent a mail to there IT dept and they informed that It will be done in background though It wont be chnged in my visa page . What a crap.
> I asked them how would I be sure that Its done properly in background. THey said you can contact you CO about this . He would be getting the correct report. I asked them to send me the ack mail which they send to there IT dept.
> But my doubt is that sonner or later meds wil be cleared for us but I have seen many occasions that CO never contacts and they give grant straight away if u loaded docs upfront ( I did all docs upfront already ).
> Now my question is that If I got grant directly then how would i make sure about this glich resolution ? And moreover dows this make any comlications if somebodys photos is exchanged and they got grant ( in worst case scenario ) If somebody travels or something to australia ? Just wanna understand will the meds be exposed to airports authorities also ? In that case photo mismatch is a blunder i guess.
> Experts please advice. And by the way I lodged my visa application on 10th aug 13, so I have time for my CO allocation.
> Please advice.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish



Any idea on this guys .
I will really appreciate.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## JasminaCv

My husband is first applicant for 190 visa sponsored by NSW. We got an invitation on 29th of july, but we haven't lodge visa documents yet... We are waiting to take my IELTS exam on 21st of september, and the results on 6 th of october... We plan to pay the visa charges this next week... Can someone clarify to me, is it necessery all documents to be lodged at once, or we could delay sending some document... For example my IELTS result...i'm ssying this if we have assigned CO fast...coz as I can see from the sheeft, if everything is ok, this visa is granted whitin 30 days aproximately...

Thanks a lot


----------



## JP Mosa

JasminaCv said:


> My husband is first applicant for 190 visa sponsored by NSW. We got an invitation on 29th of july, but we haven't lodge visa documents yet... We are waiting to take my IELTS exam on 21st of september, and the results on 6 th of october... We plan to pay the visa charges this next week... Can someone clarify to me, is it necessery all documents to be lodged at once, or we could delay sending some document... For example my IELTS result...i'm ssying this if we have assigned CO fast...coz as I can see from the sheeft, if everything is ok, this visa is granted whitin 30 days aproximately...
> 
> Thanks a lot


As you got invitation on 29th July............you have 60 days to lodge your application........I guess......your last date to lodge your application will be .....something around ....... 2nd or 3rd October..........Once you lodge your application...............once your payment gets cleared.........you have 28 days .........almost 4 weeks to upload your docs.......

Besides , while filling application............You need to put your language abillity..............In my pinion.........you can put your old score which you used in your EOI......LATER ONCE YOU GET YOUR NEW SCORE..............you can submit Form 1023.........requesting to CO or DIAC O CONSIDER YOUR NEW SCORE WITHOUT ANY CHANGE IN YOUR POINT SCORE..............


----------



## brahmgupta

JasminaCv said:


> My husband is first applicant for 190 visa sponsored by NSW. We got an invitation on 29th of july, but we haven't lodge visa documents yet... We are waiting to take my IELTS exam on 21st of september, and the results on 6 th of october... We plan to pay the visa charges this next week... Can someone clarify to me, is it necessery all documents to be lodged at once, or we could delay sending some document... For example my IELTS result...i'm ssying this if we have assigned CO fast...coz as I can see from the sheeft, if everything is ok, this visa is granted whitin 30 days aproximately...
> 
> Thanks a lot


You need not to upload documents at once.. You can upload it in parts.. If CO is assigned early even then u have 30 days once CO asks for any document

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mirza_755

nepent27 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am happy to announce that I have received the grant notification email today! Thank God! :cheer2:
> 
> I wish you all luck and just think it's just a matter of time til you receive your grants! All the best for everyone here. Thank you for the efforts in posting here, those who were and are active forum members here because it helped us somehow to patiently wait and have an idea of the timelines from day of lodgement to getting CO and grant emails!
> 
> God bless to all!


Congratulation


----------



## whizzard

DineshK said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's grace I received the golden mail today for my family of four. After mail from CO on 21st Aug, I attached additional documents yesterday i.e. 22nd August. And today morning I received the grant. I have been a silent observer of this thread and posted a few comments. Your are such a nice bunch of people and I enjoyed your company very much during this journey.
> 
> Wish good luck to all the guys in this thread!!!
> 
> ANZSCO 225411 Applied Vetassess 6th Feb 2013/Received Positive Skill Assessment 9th May 2013/IELTS 16th May L7.5 R7.5 W 6.5 S 7.5/Submitted EOI 29th May/Applied SS South Australia 3rd July/Received SS and Invitation to Apply 8th July/Lodged 190 9th July/CO 21st August/Addtional Documents 22nd August/Visa Grant 23rd August:third:


Congrats mate.


----------



## gotmyacs

This might be a sign of relief for many 2613 applicants frm offshore.. I applied on 7th july but the wait is horrible...

I got the grant today for my 190 NSW SS visa...

CO asked for additional relationship proof on 21/Aug and i provided them on 23\Aug...

Mail arrived in 2 mins...

I understand all those on the forum as I was the one peeping into every one's time lines... Those figures caused panic sometimes..

I guess for all July applicants the process has begun..


----------



## gotmyacs

And one more thing I am another silent follower of this forum and thanks a ton for all those who contribute this has become my life saver since I started thinking about Australia...

I promise I am never gonna leave this...


----------



## Vijay24

gotmyacs said:


> This might be a sign of relief for many 2613 applicants frm offshore.. I applied on 7th july but the wait is horrible...
> 
> I got the grant today for my 190 NSW SS visa...
> 
> CO asked for additional relationship proof on 21/Aug and i provided them on 23\Aug...
> 
> Mail arrived in 2 mins...
> 
> I understand all those on the forum as I was the one peeping into every one's time lines... Those figures caused panic sometimes..
> 
> I guess for all July applicants the process has begun..


Just over a month of wait is horrible? :O People here are waiting from 3-4 months for that golden mail. You must be lucky. Anyways, enjoy..

BTW, I applied before you on June-26, still I am waiting for the grant


----------



## whizzard

gotmyacs said:


> This might be a sign of relief for many 2613 applicants frm offshore.. I applied on 7th july but the wait is horrible...
> 
> I got the grant today for my 190 NSW SS visa...
> 
> CO asked for additional relationship proof on 21/Aug and i provided them on 23\Aug...
> 
> Mail arrived in 2 mins...
> 
> I understand all those on the forum as I was the one peeping into every one's time lines... Those figures caused panic sometimes..
> 
> I guess for all July applicants the process has begun..


You are sounding like an angel...


----------



## gotmyacs

may be i said it wrong "the wait is horrible".. I meant this for every one...

But believe me every one who applied would get a grant sooner or later... There are no rejections as far as i know.. only the time matters.. 

U would remember me when u have the grant in u r box...


----------



## sandhuaman

check this link 


this shows if the status change from required to recieve it means u got co


Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online


:amen::amen:


----------



## Aparwar

JasminaCv said:


> My husband is first applicant for 190 visa sponsored by NSW. We got an invitation on 29th of july, but we haven't lodge visa documents yet... We are waiting to take my IELTS exam on 21st of september, and the results on 6 th of october... We plan to pay the visa charges this next week... Can someone clarify to me, is it necessery all documents to be lodged at once, or we could delay sending some document... For example my IELTS result...i'm ssying this if we have assigned CO fast...coz as I can see from the sheeft, if everything is ok, this visa is granted whitin 30 days aproximately...
> 
> Thanks a lot


I suggest file your visa before 31st Aug, visa fees is going up by 20% from 1st Sep. It generally takes 3-4 weeks for CO to be allocated and even then when a CO asks for docs you have 28 days to respond.

Your IELTS receipt will then be an acceptable form of document to show that you have started to take action on COs demand of documents. I was in the same predicament and kept my CO in loop with the copy of the receipt. In due course whenever your result is out, you can email/upload the same.

Save on some money and time by filing now!!


----------



## sandhuaman

hello aparwar

why u r going for ielts?
u can show functional english proof as two year study with medium of instruction in english

it will save few bucks


----------



## sandhuaman

this message for jasminecv


----------



## sandhuaman

congrats gotmyacs.........................................

best of luck........


----------



## mithu93ku

gotmyacs said:


> And one more thing I am another silent follower of this forum and thanks a ton for all those who contribute this has become my life saver since I started thinking about Australia...
> 
> I promise I am never gonna leave this...


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Appreciate your promise. :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## sandhuaman

what does this mean?

Please note that online checklists do not automatically update once you have attached documents through the eVisa system. The checklists will be updated once the application is assessed by a case officer.


----------



## sandhuaman

this email is what you will get if you sent your documents as attachments to [email protected]


Quote:
Thank you for your email. 

Emails should only be sent to this mailbox if your General Skilled Migration (GSM) application has not yet been allocated to a case officer. Information on where to send your email once your application has been allocated to a case officer is provided below.

Any documents included in your email have been received and attached to your GSM visa application.

If your enquiry relates to one of the following subjects, you will be responded to shortly:
- Request for copy of acknowledgement letter, or letter for Medicare purposes
- Request to withdraw a GSM application
- Request for a refund of the Visa Application Charge in relation to a GSM application;
- Advice of an addition to your family
- Bridging Visa matter.

Any other GSM post-lodgement enquiries will not be responded to from this mailbox. For further enquiries please refer to the information provided below.

Post-Lodgement Enquiries: 
You can check when your GSM application will be allocated to a case officer by reviewing the published allocation dates at: 
Application Already Lodged - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration

If you have lodged a GSM visa application, but have not yet been contacted by a case officer, and would like more information use the GSM Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form at: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

If you have been contacted by a case officer requesting further information relating to your GSM visa application, all enquiries must be directed to your case officer using the specific email address provided to you.

Pre-Lodgement Enquiries:
If you have not lodged a GSM visa application, and would like more information use the GSM Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form at: General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Providing documents for a GSM visa application

All documents for GSM visa applications lodged online through the eVisa system should be attached online. Guidance in attaching documents to an online application is available at:
Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Application

Please note that online checklists do not automatically update once you have attached documents through the eVisa system. The checklists will be updated once the application is assessed by a case officer.

Medicare Enrolment

In most cases Medicare has electronic access to your visa information and will only require your current passport. If you do not have a current passport, you should contact Medicare for advice on alternative identification documents. If additional documents are required by Medicare, DIAC will supply these to you at your request.

GSM
Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## ssaditya

mithu93ku said:


> As you are onshore applicant, you will get grant soon. Hopefully end of this month or first week of sep 13.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


yes mithu...am an onshore applicant from adelaide i have uploaded all the doc expect indian pcc which am going to submit within weeks ....please pray for me for the grant
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ssaditya

and many thanks for this forum specially for mithu,shel,vijay,rahulmenda and many others whose timeing sharing about visa 190 really helped me and i did my medicals only after their advice :thumb:


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> Just over a month of wait is horrible? :O People here are waiting from 3-4 months for that golden mail. You must be lucky. Anyways, enjoy..
> 
> BTW, I applied before you on June-26, still I am waiting for the grant


Hey Vijay, I really thought you would get your grant by today. Most likely next week now!!


----------



## gotmyacs

Thanks a ton


----------



## Vijay24

ssaditya said:


> and many thanks for this forum specially for mithu,shel,vijay,rahulmenda and many others whose timeing sharing about visa 190 really helped me and i did my medicals only after their advice :thumb:



Awesome mate. All the best for your further process


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> Hey Vijay, I really thought you would get your grant by today. Most likely next week now!!


Yeah. Wish I get my grant by next week


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Yeah. Wish I get my grant by next week


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: ray2:ray2:ray2:
Hello Vijay24,
You wrote something in my visitor message and deleted by Moderator and was unable to read. Please PM me, what you said.


----------



## shift_move

prattech said:


> Congratulations Nikhil and best luck for future ahead.
> 
> I was surprised to see that you haven't submitted Form 80 since this form is requested for everyone on application above 18 years of age.


Form 80 is not mandatory. Its good to front load it, else in some case the CO will ask for it and in some they don't, and Nik is the second category. Probably if the application looks good and if the CO is satisfied, they dont ask for it.


----------



## shift_move

icriding said:


> *Hello soumyasingh,*
> 
> In my opinion you should be fine.
> 
> *More info below:*
> 
> Most visa applicants, and in some circumstances their dependents (whether they are moving to Australia or not), are required to meet the Australian immigration health requirement. However the Government is currently considering whether to increase the current $21,000 health expenses threshold as well as other ‘wider reforms to the health requirement’ in the coming months.
> 
> According to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC), the purpose of the health requirement is to:
> 
> Protect the Australian community from public health and safety risks, in particular active tuberculosis
> Contain public expenditure on health and community services, including social security benefits, allowances and pensions
> Safeguard the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to health care and community services in short supply.
> 
> To meet the health requirement individuals must be free from a disease or condition that is:
> 
> Considered to be a threat to public health or a danger to the Australian community
> Likely to result in significant health care and community service costs to the Australian community
> Likely to require health care and community services that would prejudice the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to those services in short supply.
> 
> ‘Prejudice to access’ refers to circumstances where the visa applicant’s condition is likely to limit access of Australian citizens or permanent residents to health care and community services that are in short supply which are currently:
> 
> Organ transplants
> Blood/plasma products
> Fresh blood or blood components for people with rare blood groups
> Radiotherapy for the treatment of malignancy
> 
> Of the 599 foreigners denied a visa on health grounds in 2010-11, after having a health examination, 392 failed on cost or prejudice of access grounds. The most common diseases to result in a failure to meet the health requirement for a permanent visa include:
> 
> HIV infection
> Intellectual impairment
> Cancer
> Renal disease or failure.
> 
> If a Medical Office of the Commonwealth (MOC) assesses an individual as unable to meet the health requirement on the grounds of significant cost, they will be refused. MOCs are controversially required to ignore any evidence an applicant has insurance, a scholarship or other funds to pay their own way. However health waivers may be exercised in some cases, which may include a sponsoring employer signing a ‘nominator undertaking’ agreeing to meet all the costs relating to a particular medical condition. The minister, Chris Bowen, also has the power to intervene.
> 
> The $21,000 medical expenses threshold has remain unchanged for a decade. Recently stakeholders have increased their campaign for reform, prompting the department to commission an external review. The confidential report is yet to be released to the public, however a DIAC spokesperson this week confirmed that the consultant in question had recommended a new formula that would increase the threshold.
> *
> Link:*Government reviewing immigration restrictions on health grounds - Moving2Plan
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Icriding,
That info is very useful. You have tons of information on everything and anything. You are just one hell of a databank and we all here certainly appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## saintkamy

DineshK said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's grace I received the golden mail today for my family of four. After mail from CO on 21st Aug, I attached additional documents yesterday i.e. 22nd August. And today morning I received the grant. I have been a silent observer of this thread and posted a few comments. Your are such a nice bunch of people and I enjoyed your company very much during this journey.
> 
> Wish good luck to all the guys in this thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 225411 Applied Vetassess 6th Feb 2013/Received Positive Skill Assessment 9th May 2013/IELTS 16th May L7.5 R7.5 W 6.5 S 7.5/Submitted EOI 29th May/Applied SS South Australia 3rd July/Received SS and Invitation to Apply 8th July/Lodged 190 9th July/CO 21st August/Addtional Documents 22nd August/Visa Grant 23rd August:third:


Congrats mate arty:
Can you plz share date of your medicals?


----------



## Vandna

JasminaCv said:


> My husband is first applicant for 190 visa sponsored by NSW. We got an invitation on 29th of july, but we haven't lodge visa documents yet... We are waiting to take my IELTS exam on 21st of september, and the results on 6 th of october... We plan to pay the visa charges this next week... Can someone clarify to me, is it necessery all documents to be lodged at once, or we could delay sending some document... For example my IELTS result...i'm ssying this if we have assigned CO fast...coz as I can see from the sheeft, if everything is ok, this visa is granted whitin 30 days aproximately...
> 
> Thanks a lot


Deqr just want to tell you that invitation for 190 is valid for 60 days only so apply with in. And its not a completion to attach all documents once .co will give you 28 days for that.


----------



## Magicalpearl

*Need help completing 190 Application*

Hi,
I am completing 190 South Australia State Sponsored visa application.
Under Additional identity questions on p5 of the application, it asks 
- Does this applicant have an Australian visa grant number?
And does this applicant have a visa label in their current or previous passport?
I have been to Aust twice for visiting and business but the grant numbers on my visas do not meet the requirement to fill in this field: it is only 9 numbers. The explanation for answering these questions say the grant numbers must be 13 numbers or 11 characters including 1 letter and 10 numbers and Enter the 13 digit visa grant number and enter the first 11 characters only of your most recent permanent visa. 
So I thought they meant permanent visa not visitor or business visa and in that case, I have to answer NO to these questions. Is this correct? If you have completed this form, please advise me. 
Many thanks for your help
Bianca


----------



## erbash

DreamOfOz said:


> Just woke up to the golden ticket in my email box!! Happy days!! Aussie here we come, so excited! Thanks all for your support and help! And good luck to all!


Congratulations. This is good new!


----------



## erbash

megnathreddy said:


> dear all,
> 
> I am from india and have 10 year of exp in SAP as sap bi consultant. In this 10 year i have worked in South Africa for 1.5 year. Could you please let me know if we have to get PCC from south africa for the Australia Visa.


Which years did you work in South Africa? If it was within the last 10 years (i.e 2003-2013) then you definitely need PCC from South Africa. If it was before 2003 then you don't need PCC for South Africa


----------



## erbash

saurabh.paliwal81 said:


> As per my understanding, if you stay more than 12 months in any country, then you have to provide the PCC of that country also.
> 
> To confirm please check DIAC website.
> 
> Thanks,
> saurabh


And it must be within the past 10 years. So if I stayed in country X for at least 12 months (12 months or more) but it was more than 10 years ago then I wont need PCC for country X


----------



## erbash

nikhiljuneja said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over for me..
> 
> got grant letter today morning 5:51 AM IST..
> 
> Below are my timelines....
> 
> EOI Loged (189 with 65 points): 30th April '13
> Invite: 5th May'13
> Lodged: 5th Jun'13
> Acknowledgement: 5th Jun'13
> Documents Uploaded: 8th Jun'13
> Medicals Done: 15th Jun'13
> Medicals cleared: Around Mid Jul'13
> CO Assigned: 5th Aug, Team 2
> Any documents requested by CO: No
> Form 80 uploaded: No
> Grant: 23th Aug'13
> 
> Quite streamlined process i would say, was given every information by the DIAC call centre executives.
> 
> Not sure if i would be migrating to Oz.. though will visit once in Dec for sure to keep my visa Active. I recently got approval mail from Canada as well in FSW 2013.
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting here. Do pm me if you need any help in the entire process.
> 
> Also just FYI, i initially thought of going through an agent but going through this forum i decided to do everything by myself. People here are very very helpful.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and support.
> 
> ~Regards,
> Nik


Congratulations. at least the wait is over for you.


----------



## erbash

nepent27 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am happy to announce that I have received the grant notification email today! Thank God! :cheer2:
> 
> I wish you all luck and just think it's just a matter of time til you receive your grants! All the best for everyone here. Thank you for the efforts in posting here, those who were and are active forum members here because it helped us somehow to patiently wait and have an idea of the timelines from day of lodgement to getting CO and grant emails!
> 
> God bless to all!


Congratulations. Good luck with the move


----------



## shift_move

sre375 said:


> Nope, have already tried that. No luck there!


Your agent should give you access (if he/she is a MARA agent)


----------



## Sujith singh

Hey guys, how do we check the status of visa online..


----------



## mithu93ku

Sujith singh said:


> Hey guys, how do we check the status of visa online..


Visit here with your TRN and Password https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: ray2:ray2:ray2:
> Hello Vijay24,
> You wrote something in my visitor message and deleted by Moderator and was unable to read. Please PM me, what you said.


Oops. I thought I had sent you a PM. Sent a message now, please check


----------



## ojhaa

ashish0401 said:


> Does anyone from bangalore had this prob who has done recent meds at fortis bangalore ?




HI Ashish 
Myself and my wife did our medicals at fortis they didn't have any error on the photograph but took painfully long to finish the upload of results since they claimed to have a rush on the medical testing due to UK Student Visa applicants

I think you should follow up with them and believe inform your CO once you have one with a acknowledgement from fortis on the error its a typical error I do not think the issue is in entering OZ but like multiple threads where CO has claimed IELTS results to be not correct due to photo mismatch(Though it was the same person photographed) this may fall in the same bucket

one of the more exp folks can share their view's/advice


----------



## jmdrdy

Hi, all

just wonder if it is necessary to do medical examination before CO requests. 

thx


----------



## The Shobra

Hi all ,

Is there is any method to save a scanned document(immage) in a small size *pdf* file ,with agood quality?
Thanks


----------



## whizzard

The Shobra said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Is there is any method to save a scanned document(immage) in a small size pdf file ,with agood quality?
> Thanks


Hi 

Either google for a pdf resizing website
OR
Download neevia pdf an offline application to resize pdf with custom image quality.

Thx


----------



## mithu93ku

The Shobra said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Is there is any method to save a scanned document(immage) in a small size *pdf* file ,with agood quality?
> Thanks


Hi,
I am quoting one of my post . You may get something here.


> First , I have completed the whole form Using Foxit Reader.
> Second, I have printed the whole Form 80.
> Third , I scanned whole form 80 ( Printed ) with Foxit Reader in 200 DPI pdf file.
> Fourth, Total file size become around 160 mb
> Fifth, I opened this file into Adobe Acrobat xi Pro
> Sixth, In Adobe Acrobat xi Pro, File--Save as others---optimized pdf
> Seventh, The pdf file become around 3mb
> Finally, The outcome of the pdf is in good resolution as of 200 dpi.


Good Luck!


----------



## mindfreak

The Shobra said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Is there is any method to save a scanned document(immage) in a small size *pdf* file ,with agood quality?
> Thanks


download this software called JPEGtoPDF, its extremely light weight on your RAM and doesn't even need to be installed. Download it in 10 seconds, and you're set!


----------



## HYD123

Hello All,

I am newbie to this forum.

Submitted EOI / SS on 25 July 2013 with 60 pints for 190 / NSW. Any strong prediction when will I receive invitation...?

Thanks !!


----------



## rahulmenda

HYD123 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am newbie to this forum.
> 
> Submitted EOI / SS on 25 July 2013 with 60 pints for 190 / NSW. Any strong prediction when will I receive invitation...?
> 
> Thanks !!


It will take 12-16 week. But check out for nsw website for more clarity 

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration


----------



## mindfreak

well earlier I used to look forward to weekends, now it's become the other way round - I seem to be way more excited during weekdays haha


----------



## Ani.pepe

Has anyone applied for an NBI clearance from India?? Please advice the timeframe
I have done the fingerprints at Philippine consulate in Mumbai n sent it to manila. Does anyone know how many days does nbi office take to give a clearance? ?


----------



## tanvir360

I had a dream last night regarding golden letter...........!!!

:angel::angel:


----------



## sandhuaman

what the embassy call was about and what they asked....rahul


----------



## tanvir360

DineshK said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's grace I received the golden mail today for my family of four. After mail from CO on 21st Aug, I attached additional documents yesterday i.e. 22nd August. And today morning I received the grant. I have been a silent observer of this thread and posted a few comments. Your are such a nice bunch of people and I enjoyed your company very much during this journey.
> 
> Wish good luck to all the guys in this thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 225411 Applied Vetassess 6th Feb 2013/Received Positive Skill Assessment 9th May 2013/IELTS 16th May L7.5 R7.5 W 6.5 S 7.5/Submitted EOI 29th May/Applied SS South Australia 3rd July/Received SS and Invitation to Apply 8th July/Lodged 190 9th July/CO 21st August/Addtional Documents 22nd August/Visa Grant 23rd August:third:


Felicitation mate..............:rockon:

Wat types of additional docs u were asked for and did submit....???


----------



## tanvir360

gotmyacs said:


> This might be a sign of relief for many 2613 applicants frm offshore.. I applied on 7th july but the wait is horrible...
> 
> I got the grant today for my 190 NSW SS visa...
> 
> CO asked for additional relationship proof on 21/Aug and i provided them on 23\Aug...
> 
> Mail arrived in 2 mins...
> 
> I understand all those on the forum as I was the one peeping into every one's time lines... Those figures caused panic sometimes..
> 
> I guess for all July applicants the process has begun..


Felicitation mate......:rockon:

my CO also asked for additional relationship proof for my spouse on the day of his first response 20th Aug and i submitted those on 21st Aug but no return mail.....

Can u plz tell me wat types of docs regarding this proof u did submit...??? In wat date ur CO was assigned...???


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> well earlier I used to look forward to weekends, now it's become the other way round - I seem to be way more excited during weekdays haha


Well of course


----------



## prazol687

guys any where has the assigning of CO reached till now and i beleave it will still take more than a month for me to get a CO??? waiting and more waiting...


----------



## jmdrdy

To tanvir360:

you will get it soon, mate. Mine was lodged on 27 Jul and I have not got CO and any notification yet....:noidea:


----------



## Harish2013

jmdrdy said:


> To tanvir360:
> 
> you will get it soon, mate. Mine was lodged on 27 Jul and I have not got CO and any notification yet....:noidea:


You need call DIAC for the status, ppl who is onshore lodged on 3rd-Aug had got grant on 20-AUG with NSW190


----------



## Sanje

jmdrdy said:


> To tanvir360:
> 
> you will get it soon, mate. Mine was lodged on 27 Jul and I have not got CO and any notification yet....:noidea:



Hi jmdrdy,

same page on me too. i submitted my visa app on 26-July and waiting for co .
Good luck ..:ballchain:


----------



## ssaditya

Vijay24 said:


> Awesome mate. All the best for your further process


thank u vijay24 pray for me for the grant


----------



## Mashtor

rahulmenda said:


> It will take 12-16 week. But check out for nsw website for more clarity
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Hello,

Could you clarify the matter "Embassy Call"? To whom they called and what did they ask? please answer.


----------



## Sanje

mindfreak said:


> My meds have been referred, awaiting clearance. And CO has asked for Australian Federal Police Clearance, which i expect to be delivered on monday next week. Shall scan and upload on the same day.
> 
> So after that, as soon as the medicals are cleared - grant shouldn't be far away.


Hi mindfreak,

i am also going to do the medical test and hope you can give some idea on my issue.

I have high cholesterol and some problem with liver (SGOT,SGAT) as below

Cholesterol 350 ( standard 140-220)
SGOT 90 ( standard 40)
SGOT 80 ( standard 40)

1). Above things will be a problem in my medical test ?
2). Do you know what are test they are doing in details (ex: lipid profile for check cholesterol) ?

good luck


----------



## kish199

*rocky and guys*

they strictly advised me not to repeatedly call them
it wud have negative impact


Lets wait

meanwhile
my medicals shows

Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

earlier it was
no health examination is required
whats this flipflop in status


----------



## icriding

Sanje said:


> Hi mindfreak,
> 
> i am also going to do the medical test and hope you can give some idea on my issue.
> 
> I have high cholesterol and some problem with liver (SGOT,SGAT) as below
> 
> Cholesterol 350 ( standard 140-220)
> SGOT 90 ( standard 40)
> SGOT 80 ( standard 40)
> 
> 1). Above things will be a problem in my medical test ?
> 2). Do you know what are test they are doing in details (ex: lipid profile for check cholesterol) ?
> 
> good luck


*
Many different things can cause liver enzymes to rise above normal levels:
*
Viral hepatitis
Excessive alcohol intake/Alcoholic liver disease
Liver inflammation from medications such as overdose of Acetaminophen ( Tylenol) and certain herbs,
Auto-immune hepatitis 
Fatty liver
Inherited liver diseases
Liver tumors
Heart failure
Inflammation in the liver or gallbladder
Gallstones


----------



## Kanya V

Hi Guys,

I m from India. We are planning to move to Canada or Australia. I am going to write my Ielts on Nov. Appreciate your advice and support for me and eagerly waiting for friendship toooo...


----------



## Sanje

icriding said:


> *
> Many different things can cause liver enzymes to rise above normal levels:
> *
> Viral hepatitis
> Excessive alcohol intake/Alcoholic liver disease
> Liver inflammation from medications such as overdose of Acetaminophen ( Tylenol) and certain herbs,
> Auto-immune hepatitis
> Fatty liver
> Inherited liver diseases
> Liver tumors
> Heart failure
> Inflammation in the liver or gallbladder
> Gallstones


Thanks icriding. :rockon:
woww what findings.... 

Anyway regarding my case , it is FATTY LIVER..

will it be a problem for my medical ?


----------



## Shreya10

Hello all .

189 17 june applicant ,evetin is completed ,still no CO  WAITING for grant ,any june/july offshore applicants heard from CO ,any updates?


----------



## mithu93ku

kish199 said:


> they strictly advised me not to repeatedly call them
> it wud have negative impact
> 
> 
> Lets wait
> 
> meanwhile
> my medicals shows
> 
> Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> earlier it was
> no health examination is required
> whats this flipflop in status


It is a system glitch and will disappear soon. When system goes under maintenance , we get this type of messages.
Your medicals are already cleared, right?


----------



## icriding

Sanje said:


> Thanks icriding. :rockon:
> woww what findings....
> 
> Anyway regarding my case , it is FATTY LIVER..
> 
> will it be a problem for my medical ?


*Hello Sanje,
*
Abnormal liver function test results require a gastroenterology assessment. There is a strong chance that you will be required to undergo Liver Function, HepB and HepC tests.

Hope this helps.

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Sanje

icriding said:


> *Hello Sanje,
> *
> Abnormal liver function test results require a gastroenterology assessment. There is a strong chance that you will be required to undergo Liver Function, HepB and HepC tests.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


Thanks icriding.

who will be decide that this test need to be done for me as they don't check Fatty liver test as per my knowledge?

This is the test need t be done in my referral letter .

501 Medical Examination Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination Required
707 HIV test Required


----------



## Shreya10

shehpar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have four questions.
> 
> 1. My ACS was done before the latest changes took place. Will DIAC calculate my experience as per my ACS or as per the new rules?
> 2. Can I upload medicals and PCC before assigning a case officer?
> 3. If I am planning to travel to my home country on vacations. Is it possible to do medicals from there. Right now I am living abroad. Will there be any problem / doubt that why I am doing medicals from another country?
> 4. I have selected my mother as non-immigrant member while filing for visa. System is asking to upload her PCC / medicals as well including form 80 and 1221. so does it means that she will also get her visa with us? even they didnt charged fee for my mother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall be thankful for your authentic answers.


Hi Shephar ,

I see in ur timeline that you have been assigned a team?How did you know that ,email from DIAC????


----------



## icriding

Sanje said:


> Thanks icriding.
> 
> who will be decide that this test need to be done for me as they don't check Fatty liver test as per my knowledge?


Panel Doctor if he/she suspects any abnormalities or Medical officer of the Commonwealth, if your medicals get referred.


----------



## Sanje

icriding said:


> Panel Doctor if he/she suspects any abnormalities or Medical officer of the Commonwealth, if your medicals get referred.


Hope they won't see any abnormalities. 

Thanks Buddyy


----------



## mithu93ku

Sanje said:


> Thanks icriding.
> 
> who will be decide that this test need to be done for me as they don't check Fatty liver test as per my knowledge?
> 
> This is the test need t be done in my referral letter .
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Required
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Required
> 707 HIV test Required


Dear Sanje,
If you have a medical condition like FATTY LIVER, you should declare it.
"Lying is visa fraud and can lead to rejection and a ban." ... _shel.


----------



## Sanje

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Sanje,
> If you have a medical condition like FATTY LIVER, you should declare it.
> "Lying is visa fraud and can lead to rejection and a ban." ... _shel.



Thanks mithu. as usual you are supporting ..  

However i am confuse as telling the true will be matter for reject my medical..... :


----------



## mindfreak

Sanje, 

It would be a good idea to declare pre-existing medical conditions so as to save time in the longer run - It's actually better for your application if you do. And, carry all the supporting documents when you go for your meds.


----------



## icriding

Sanje said:


> Thanks mithu. as usual you are supporting ..
> 
> However i am confuse as telling the true will be matter for reject my medical..... :


*Hello Sanje.*

You can expect processing delays of six months or even longer if your medicals are refereed to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth and you are requested to undergo further medical tests, 

I am not sure of the reason underlying your medical condition but in my opinion, it is not a serious medical condition. I am a microbiologist with basic experience in clinical diagnostics. 

*More info below:*

Most visa applicants, and in some circumstances their dependents (whether they are moving to Australia or not), are required to meet the Australian immigration health requirement. However the Government is currently considering whether to increase the current $21,000 health expenses threshold as well as other ‘wider reforms to the health requirement’ in the coming months.

According to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC), the purpose of the health requirement is to:

Protect the Australian community from public health and safety risks, in particular active tuberculosis
Contain public expenditure on health and community services, including social security benefits, allowances and pensions
Safeguard the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to health care and community services in short supply.

To meet the health requirement individuals must be free from a disease or condition that is:

Considered to be a threat to public health or a danger to the Australian community
Likely to result in significant health care and community service costs to the Australian community
Likely to require health care and community services that would prejudice the access of Australian citizens and permanent residents to those services in short supply.

‘Prejudice to access’ refers to circumstances where the visa applicant’s condition is likely to limit access of Australian citizens or permanent residents to health care and community services that are in short supply which are currently:

Organ transplants
Blood/plasma products
Fresh blood or blood components for people with rare blood groups
Radiotherapy for the treatment of malignancy

Of the 599 foreigners denied a visa on health grounds in 2010-11, after having a health examination, 392 failed on cost or prejudice of access grounds. The most common diseases to result in a failure to meet the health requirement for a permanent visa include:

HIV infection
Intellectual impairment
Cancer
Renal disease or failure.

If a Medical Office of the Commonwealth (MOC) assesses an individual as unable to meet the health requirement on the grounds of significant cost, they will be refused. MOCs are controversially required to ignore any evidence an applicant has insurance, a scholarship or other funds to pay their own way. However health waivers may be exercised in some cases, which may include a sponsoring employer signing a ‘nominator undertaking’ agreeing to meet all the costs relating to a particular medical condition. The minister, Chris Bowen, also has the power to intervene.

The $21,000 medical expenses threshold has remain unchanged for a decade. Recently stakeholders have increased their campaign for reform, prompting the department to commission an external review. The confidential report is yet to be released to the public, however a DIAC spokesperson this week confirmed that the consultant in question had recommended a new formula that would increase the threshold.

*Link: *Government reviewing immigration restrictions on health grounds - Moving2Plan

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application.

Icriding*


----------



## mithu93ku

Sanje said:


> Thanks mithu. as usual you are supporting ..
> 
> However i am confuse as telling the true will be matter for reject my medical..... :


Nup, it will obviously enhance your honesty regarding visa information.


----------



## Cancer

What is the average time (if mentioned anywhere) between the application submission date and CO allocation?


----------



## mindfreak

Cancer said:


> What is the average time (if mentioned anywhere) between the application submission date and CO allocation?


ideally speaking, one should have a CO allocated to their application within 5 weeks. But sometimes, it may take a bit longer.


----------



## Hrsid

Hi guys,

In visa application work experience section, "To date" is mandatory for each job. What to do in case of current job?


----------



## kittydoll

Hrsid said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In visa application work experience section, "To date" is mandatory for each job. What to do in case of current job?


use current date


----------



## zippy24

Test chat


----------



## jmdrdy

Sanje said:


> Hi jmdrdy,
> 
> same page on me too. i submitted my visa app on 26-July and waiting for co .
> Good luck ..:ballchain:


Good Luck to you too! Keep in touch.


----------



## shift_move

Hrsid said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In visa application work experience section, "To date" is mandatory for each job. What to do in case of current job?


You could use the date on which you file the application.


----------



## ashish0401

Shreya10 said:


> Hello all .
> 
> 189 17 june applicant ,evetin is completed ,still no CO  WAITING for grant ,any june/july offshore applicants heard from CO ,any updates?


Hi Swetha,

Wait for couple of days as now the turnaround time for CO is 10 weeks. SO i can see u lodged on 17th June so i would say wait till 27th august ( next week mid ) . you should be having CO in this week i can sense that. CO is on the way for you.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

ojhaa said:


> HI Ashish
> Myself and my wife did our medicals at fortis they didn't have any error on the photograph but took painfully long to finish the upload of results since they claimed to have a rush on the medical testing due to UK Student Visa applicants
> 
> I think you should follow up with them and believe inform your CO once you have one with a acknowledgement from fortis on the error its a typical error I do not think the issue is in entering OZ but like multiple threads where CO has claimed IELTS results to be not correct due to photo mismatch(Though it was the same person photographed) this may fall in the same bucket
> 
> one of the more exp folks can share their view's/advice


Hi Ojha,

Thanks for you reply.
I will definitely follow up on this and let you guys know what happened.
From last couple of days its showing the tests are incomplete ( few of them ). not sure when they will upload all the test results. pretty lazy folks I would say dude.
Anyways thinking for the best.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## pulikali

Is it possible to delete/remove an uploaded document in eVisa application??


~~~


----------



## Shreya10

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Swetha,
> 
> Wait for couple of days as now the turnaround time for CO is 10 weeks. SO i can see u lodged on 17th June so i would say wait till 27th august ( next week mid ) . you should be having CO in this week i can sense that. CO is on the way for you.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Thanks ashish ..fingers crossed.
Btw what is ur job code?also what all documents have u uploaded for tax documents ?
Also ,any idea if dependent partner is also working what all docs needs to be uploaded?


----------



## ojhaa

Hi Guys 

Have been trying to stay away from PR/Visa thoughts but well its a vicious circle , Have been reading posts siliently for a bit
@ Kitty : Good to see you progress on the PCC , Grant shouldnt be long once you get hold of the PCC

As i start my 5th week of waiting the 1st week July folks should already be in their 8th week so we should start hearing about CO's / Grants on this thread quickly
BTW I went through the tracker we do have 1 grant showing there already so that looks good
Thanks every one for the company during this annoying wait and good luck


----------



## cprem79

Chembata said:


> Is it possible to delete/remove an uploaded document in eVisa application??
> 
> 
> ~~~


No, it won't be possible.
You should upload the right one and then attach Form 1023 to notify incorrect answers.


----------



## Shreya10

Hi Ojhaa,

Yeah hope so ,we june applicants are still to hear grants/CO allocations.

There are many cases where there are grants without Co allocactions.Hope we are one of them


----------



## Ben 10

Anybody got grant for WA state for the month of June, July, or August ??

Any problem for western australia Grant


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ben 10 said:


> Anybody got grant for WA state for the month of June, July, or August ??
> 
> Any problem for western australia Grant


Were you medicals referred? why has it taken so long for your Grant? Did CO ask you for additional documents? why dont you give him a call ?


----------



## pulikali

cprem79 said:


> No, it won't be possible.
> You should upload the right one and then attach Form 1023 to notify incorrect answers.


Thanks mate, appreciate it. 

I have another question...

Couple of my PDFs like Pay slips etc are password protected by the employer. How do I share these PDFs in the evisa application? 

Should I remove the password protection using some software OR should I share the PDF with password in the name itself?


~~~


----------



## icriding

Chembata said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate it.
> 
> I have another question...
> 
> Couple of my PDFs like Pay slips etc are password protected by the employer. How do I share these PDFs in the evisa application?
> 
> Should I remove the password protection using some software OR should I share the PDF with password in the name itself?
> 
> 
> ~~~


Please share the PDF with password in the name itself.


----------



## terminator1

icriding said:


> Please share the PDF with password in the name itself.


hey icriding,
i removed the passwords from the pdf. should i share the ones with password.
Thanks.


----------



## shyam

Hi All,

I hope this is updated frequently and as required.
If not please update your details in the google sheet. It helps!!! 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## Rocky Balboa

shyam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope this is updated frequently and as required.
> If not please update your details in the google sheet. It helps!!!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


The creator should constantly keep an eye on this document like arranging in ascending order (in terms of visa lodgement date), using color differentiation for onshore/offshore applicants which will make it easier


----------



## tanvir360

jmdrdy said:


> To tanvir360:
> 
> you will get it soon, mate. Mine was lodged on 27 Jul and I have not got CO and any notification yet....:noidea:


Hope ull get the CO by 1st Sep.......................:roll:

Can u plz tell me wat bout the med status showing in ur box.....???


----------



## icriding

terminator1 said:


> hey icriding,
> i removed the passwords from the pdf. should i share the ones with password.
> Thanks.


Your Case officer may check if your PDF has been digitally altered. Make sure that electronic signatures have not been altered. Cheers


----------



## terminator1

icriding said:


> Your Case officer may check if your PDF has been digitally altered. Make sure that electronic signatures have not been altered. Cheers


point noted. i have not uploaded these documents, though i have shared them with my agent. Will send him the updated ones. Thanks much.


----------



## divyap

terminator1 said:


> hey icriding,
> i removed the passwords from the pdf. should i share the ones with password.
> Thanks.


How many number docs do you have? Don't end up creating too many entries in the portal. 

Crack the pwd, merge everything together and upload as one single doc like
- Payslips - All
- Tax Docs - All
Etc etc

Cheers


----------



## mithu93ku

tanvir360 said:


> Hope ull get the CO by 1st Sep.......................:roll:
> 
> Can u plz tell me wat bout the med status showing in ur box.....???


Hello tanvir360,
What is your medicals status showing in your e-visa page?
Is health link still active or disappear?


----------



## kittydoll

ojhaa said:


> @ Kitty : Good to see you progress on the PCC , Grant shouldnt be long once you get hold of the PCC




ray2:


----------



## terminator1

divyap said:


> How many number docs do you have? Don't end up creating too many entries in the portal.
> 
> Crack the pwd, merge everything together and upload as one single doc like
> - Payslips - All
> - Tax Docs - All
> Etc etc
> 
> Cheers


hi divyap,
Thank you for the suggestion. 
i am bit confused now. tax docs are usually password protected, whereas payslips are not in my case. 
I am planning to merge all payslips together. However, i am doubtful about tax docs. 
anyway, best wishes to you for your application. 

~any other opinions on digitally protected pdf files?


----------



## divyap

terminator1 said:


> hi divyap,
> Thank you for the suggestion.
> i am bit confused now. tax docs are usually password protected, whereas payslips are not in my case.
> I am planning to merge all payslips together. However, i am doubtful about tax docs.
> anyway, best wishes to you for your application.
> 
> ~any other opinions on digitally protected pdf files?


Crack those docs using pdfcrack.com.
And then merge them back..

Or if you are not comfortable, then next best option is to print those docs, notarize them or get attestation and then scan them into one single doc. 

Digital signature wil in no way make your CO belive in those docs. DIAC has external third party verification agencies to verify docs, if needed. 

The prob I foresee for you in attaching these docs individually is that your CO wil not be able to look into your docs in an organizer manner. After all they are your docs and you may be able to understand them however separately attached they are, but not your CO. 

Your CO will once again email you asking for the same set of docs which you would have already uploaded in the portal. This wil lead to loss of some precious processing time. 

Imagine yourself in the shoes of a CO and then think how difficult it would be to assess unorganized docs. 

Cheers
Divya


----------



## terminator1

divyap said:


> Crack those docs using pdfcrack.com.
> And then merge them back..
> 
> Or if you are not comfortable, then next best option is to print those docs, notarize them or get attestation and then scan them into one single doc.
> 
> Digital signature wil in no way make your CO belive in those docs. DIAC has external third party verification agencies to verify docs, if needed.
> 
> The prob I foresee for you in attaching these docs individually is that your CO wil not be able to look into your docs in an organizer manner. After all they are your docs and you may be able to understand them however separately attached they are, but not your CO.
> 
> Your CO will once again email you asking for the same set of docs which you would have already uploaded in the portal. This wil lead to loss of some precious processing time.
> 
> Imagine yourself in the shoes of a CO and then think how difficult it would be to assess unorganized docs.
> 
> Cheers
> Divya


hmm... got you!
btw i cracked these pdfs using gmail


----------



## divyap

terminator1 said:


> hmm... got you!
> btw i cracked these pdfs using gmail


He he he


----------



## sendshaz

Hi all
Can somebody guide me whether we can submit Vetassess fax copy to diac for visa ?What all forms and docs needed for submitting to lodge 190 visa for me n my husband as he is the secondary applicant?Thanks in advance.


----------



## pulikali

divyap said:


> How many number docs do you have? Don't end up creating too many entries in the portal.
> 
> Crack the pwd, merge everything together and upload as one single doc like
> - Payslips - All
> - Tax Docs - All
> Etc etc
> 
> Cheers



Hi Divya,

I was planning to upload the PDFs as-is with password in their names.
So, I'm not merging them - as my pay slips, tax docs all have password protection from employer. 
I'm planning to present payslips - one per every quarter. Is there a problem if there are many entries in the portal? I read somewhere that the limit is 500 docs or so...which I'm not gonna breach anyway.


Another question I had is - Can we present same document for multiple sections? Like, I have passport to prove my age and as a travel document. Can I present my passport in both the sections? (Duplicate entry into the portal)


~~~


----------



## terminator1

Chembata said:


> Hi Divya,
> 
> I was planning to upload the PDFs as-is with password in their names.
> So, I'm not merging them - as my pay slips, tax docs all have password protection from employer.
> I'm planning to present payslips - one per every quarter. Is there a problem if there are many entries in the portal? I read somewhere that the limit is 500 docs or so...which I'm not gonna breach anyway.
> 
> 
> Another question I had is - Can we present same document for multiple sections? Like, I have passport to prove my age and as a travel document. Can I present my passport in both the sections? (Duplicate entry into the portal)
> 
> 
> ~~~


500?  are you sure? the limit is 60, and each doc should not be more than 5 MB. 
for DOB, use your 10th certificate.


----------



## gbr

Ben 10, I know a couple of people who got their WA SS granted within 3 weeks (in July).


----------



## erbash

Chembata said:


> Is it possible to delete/remove an uploaded document in eVisa application??
> 
> 
> ~~~


No. Once you upload it you cannot do anything except waiting. So be very careful before and when uploading.


----------



## The Marine

I was just checking my application and just noticed that the dates has changed as per below
I've uploaded everything on the 12th (you can see that from doc received section) but in the attached docs it shows 21...


*Next steps
*
Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National 21/08/2013 Received 

*Attachments provided*

Character, Evidence of PCC 12/08/2013 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Is this another system error or is there a chance that I've CO assigned?


----------



## erbash

Chembata said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate it.
> 
> I have another question...
> 
> Couple of my PDFs like Pay slips etc are password protected by the employer. How do I share these PDFs in the evisa application?
> 
> Should I remove the password protection using some software OR should I share the PDF with password in the name itself?
> 
> 
> ~~~


once you open a password protected file, you should be able to remove the password by "save as" . It is best to upload a file with NO password protection That's my opinion


----------



## whizzard

Rocky Balboa said:


> The creator should constantly keep an eye on this document like arranging in ascending order (in terms of visa lodgement date), using color differentiation for onshore/offshore applicants which will make it easier


Ahh.. rocky its too tough to always check and resort the sheet - but I will try to do it more frequently. Is there a way we can automate this Sort function?


----------



## sendshaz

sendshaz said:


> Hi all
> Can somebody guide me whether we can submit Vetassess fax copy to diac for visa ?What all forms and docs needed for submitting to lodge 190 visa for me n my husband as he is the secondary applicant?Thanks in advance.


Hi Earl,
Need you help again???


----------



## shyam

whizzard said:


> Ahh.. rocky its too tough to always check and resort the sheet - but I will try to do it more frequently. Is there a way we can automate this Sort function?


see if you can leave sort ability to the users.


----------



## Vijay24

Good luck for this week guys!

Hope to see lot of grants in this week (as always  )


----------



## tanvir360

*Marine*/*Vijay24* wat bout ur health status showing now...???

is it still active....??? _"Organise your health examination"_ or "No Health......."


----------



## whizzard

shyam said:


> see if you can leave sort ability to the users.


Well I can do it next time I go online. Thx


----------



## Vijay24

tanvir360 said:


> *Marine*/*vijay* wat bout ur health status showing now...???
> 
> is it still active....??? _"Organise your health examination"_ or "No Health......."



Hi. My health status is showing this message

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


----------



## tanvir360

Vijay24 said:


> Hi. My health status is showing this message
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


when did u find it? b4 co allocation or after co's request for further informations....???


----------



## Vijay24

tanvir360 said:


> when did u find it? b4 co allocation or after co's request for further informations....???


Before CO's allocation. Once the meds were uploaded, the status changed to the above message after some 5-8 days I guess.


----------



## tanvir360

Vijay24 said:


> Before CO's allocation. Once the meds were uploaded, the status changed to the above message after some 5-8 days I guess.


Mine is still showing "Organise.......". I donno whether its reffed to MOC or not, moreover im still having another link for Form 80 though i already submitted it b4 it appeared....!!! 

My CO requested me for further detailed relationship evidence on the day of his arrival and its 20th Aug and i submitted all evidences on 21st Aug but still having the same link for meds & Form 80. No changes happen yet.................


----------



## shyam

Hi,

I am going for medicals tomorrow. Any suggestions from seniors??
-Drink a lot of water

And ??


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

Has anybody lodged the application withing the *month of JULY* and already got their *CO* assigned ...... ?

As we have approached to seventh week I thing now we may get a notification from the CO in anytime.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## tanvir360

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going for medicals tomorrow. Any suggestions from seniors??
> -Drink a lot of water
> 
> And ??


U should drink lots just b4 leaving the house for meds otherwise u cant sleep 2day bcos of...........:tape:

good luck


----------



## Rocky Balboa

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going for medicals tomorrow. Any suggestions from seniors??
> -Drink a lot of water
> 
> And ??


Please also make sure that you bring with you to your appointment:

• your referral letter
• your prescription spectacles or contact lenses, if applicable
• existing specialist and/or other relevant medical reports for known medical conditions
• any previous chest x-rays
• a valid passport OR an agreed form of alternative documentation to confirm your identity.

AND 

*3 Passport sized Photographs*


----------



## tanvir360

Good luck fellows 4 the most happening next week...........:couch2:


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Has anybody lodged the application withing the *month of JULY* and already got their *CO* assigned ...... ?
> 
> As we have approached to seventh week I thing now we may get a notification from the CO in anytime.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


hey colombo
i think it will take more time. its only 5-6 weeks for you. Wait for 3-4 weeks more.
there is a tracker maintained. kindly check this out :
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0

Also, feel free to update your details on this document as it will help others in analyzing patterns.


----------



## D D

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JNUF0ZUE#gid=0

Many of them in above link are in 7th week and some of them nearly completed it but those also are still waiting for CO assignment as per the information provided previously. CO for 189 will be assigned in 8 weeks, is there any specific reason that people are not getting CO assigned till date.


----------



## mindfreak

tanvir360 said:


> Mine is still showing "Organise.......". I donno whether its reffed to MOC or not, moreover im still having another link for Form 80 though i already submitted it b4 it appeared....!!!
> 
> My CO requested me for further detailed relationship evidence on the day of his arrival and its 20th Aug and i submitted all evidences on 21st Aug but still having the same link for meds & Form 80. No changes happen yet.................


You should email him to find out the status of your meds


----------



## Sankar

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going for medicals tomorrow. Any suggestions from seniors??
> -Drink a lot of water
> 
> And ??


Nothing special unless you have hypertension condition. Best to do a BP check before the actual test. All the best.

Cheers...


----------



## Sankar

The Marine said:


> I was just checking my application and just noticed that the dates has changed as per below
> I've uploaded everything on the 12th (you can see that from doc received section) but in the attached docs it shows 21...
> 
> 
> *Next steps
> *
> Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National 21/08/2013 Received
> 
> *Attachments provided*
> 
> Character, Evidence of PCC 12/08/2013
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Is this another system error or is there a chance that I've CO assigned?


I guess, you have CO assigned. Same happened to me and he contacted me on the same day for PCC.

Cheers......


----------



## dandelindt

Hi All, 

New to the thread. Honestly speaking this is very encouraging to see people updating each other.

I will be lodging my application next week. Then the anxiety starts, especially when I saw various range of response time. 

Side track, anyone from Singapore heading Canberra?


----------



## Colombo

D D said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JNUF0ZUE#gid=0
> 
> Many of them in above link are in 7th week and some of them nearly completed it but those also are still waiting for CO assignment as per the information provided previously. CO for 189 will be assigned in 8 weeks, is there any specific reason that people are not getting CO assigned till date.



Could be anything brother....

May be people hasn't update their up-to-date info or due to increment of incoming application process has delayed..



Cheers

XXX


----------



## ojhaa

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Has anybody lodged the application withing the *month of JULY* and already got their *CO* assigned ...... ?
> 
> As we have approached to seventh week I thing now we may get a notification from the CO in anytime.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Offshore folks from July 13 do have a CO , but I do see on various different threads June 13 last week applicants still waiting for CO'a so I guess should last week Aug or so when we se movement for early July applicants I applied 3 week Juls so I guess im only half way through the wait


----------



## mithu93ku

dandelindt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the thread. Honestly speaking this is very encouraging to see people updating each other.
> 
> I will be lodging my application next week. Then the anxiety starts, especially when I saw various range of response time.
> 
> Side track, anyone from Singapore heading Canberra?


Welcome to the expat forum.! :drum::drum::thumb::thumb::fingerscrossed:


----------



## terminator1

ojhaa said:


> Offshore folks from July 13 do have a CO , but I do see on various different threads June 13 last week applicants still waiting for CO'a so I guess should last week Aug or so when we se movement for early July applicants I applied 3 week Juls so I guess im only half way through the wait


from what it seems, it depends


----------



## D D

As i had applied through agent so i dont have enough information, had anyone call to DIAC people and ask for the CO assignment timelines or why the delay is there.


----------



## The Marine

tanvir360 said:


> *Marine*/*Vijay24* wat bout ur health status showing now...???
> 
> is it still active....??? _"Organise your health examination"_ or "No Health......."


My meds has been cleared long time back, shows no health exam needed


----------



## mithu93ku

The Marine said:


> I was just checking my application and just noticed that the dates has changed as per below
> I've uploaded everything on the 12th (you can see that from doc received section) but in the attached docs it shows 21...
> 
> 
> *Next steps
> *
> Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National 21/08/2013 Received
> 
> *Attachments provided*
> 
> Character, Evidence of PCC 12/08/2013
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Is this another system error or is there a chance that I've CO assigned?


You must have a CO now as date has changed! And your meds are cleared. So, you deserve the golden e-mail any moment ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## The Marine

mithu93ku said:


> You must have a CO now as date has changed! And your meds are cleared. So, you deserve the golden e-mail any moment ! :fingerscrossed:


If you say so, i'll hit the mute button. Hopefully next time you hear from me will be good news


----------



## mithu93ku

The Marine said:


> If you say so, i'll hit the mute button. Hopefully next time you hear from me will be good news


Expecting to hear some good news from you very soon.


----------



## terminator1

D D said:


> As i had applied through agent so i dont have enough information, had anyone call to DIAC people and ask for the CO assignment timelines or why the delay is there.


Delay is there because there was more than usual application lodged in june: reason being the fees hikes (additional $1530 for spouse). 
These days the CO allocation happens somewhere in the 9th-10th week, but you are assigned a team (without the CO) in the 8th week.


----------



## ut0410

Hi Guys, 

I am sorry if I am repeating this question, Kindly help me, I am curious if one can front load PCC and meds before being asked by the CO. If yes then how does one do that without the letter.

Waiting for reply!!
Thanks in advance....


----------



## JP Mosa

ut0410 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am sorry if I am repeating this question, Kindly help me, I am curious if one can front load PCC and meds before being asked by the CO. If yes then how does one do that without the letter.
> 
> Waiting for reply!!
> Thanks in advance....


You can front load PCC....but not MEDS.......unless you have HAP ID......


----------



## whizzard

ut0410 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am sorry if I am repeating this question, Kindly help me, I am curious if one can front load PCC and meds before being asked by the CO. If yes then how does one do that without the letter.
> 
> Waiting for reply!!
> Thanks in advance....


Yes definitely if you have lodged the application already and have a TRN no. And password. . ... 

Remember the golden rule.. provide all the documentation which may support your case before hand... 

Also fill in form 1221 and 80 for both you (and spouse if you're married) & frontload..... if you have all docs frontloaded chances are high that CO will send the peecious letter directly! !!!!!!


----------



## ut0410

whizzard said:


> Yes definitely if you have lodged the application already and have a TRN no. And password. . ...
> 
> Remember the golden rule.. provide all the documentation which may support your case before hand...
> 
> Also fill in form 1221 and 80 for both you (and spouse if you're married) & frontload..... if you have all docs frontloaded chances are high that CO will send the peecious letter directly! !!!!!!




Thanks buddy, 
exactly wat I needed to know.... All the best everyone!!


----------



## dandelindt

mithu93ku said:


> Welcome to the expat forum.! :drum::drum::thumb::thumb::fingerscrossed:


Thank youuuu )


----------



## Cissnei

*CO assigned?*

Logged 189 on 2nd July, no contact what so ever.

But I just noticed that the status of some of my uploaded documents have changed.

The oversea qualification and the Form 80, they were in the status of "required" since I uploaded them. And now both of these documents have changed to "received". And the date for the two documents became 21/08/2013 and I swear I uploaded these documents much earlier than that.

Does this mean that I've finally got a CO or it's just another unfortunate system error?

I think I've become a bit paranoid. :smow:


----------



## Kunalkush

terminator1 said:


> Delay is there because there was more than usual application lodged in june: reason being the fees hikes (additional $1530 for spouse).
> These days the CO allocation happens somewhere in the 9th-10th week, but you are assigned a team (without the CO) in the 8th week.


I lodged the application on 17th June and I am still waiting for the CO. When I called DIAC they informed that it takes around 2-3 months for CO assignment. 

Regards

Kunal


----------



## joejohn

Cissnei said:


> Logged 189 on 2nd July, no contact what so ever.
> 
> But I just noticed that the status of some of my uploaded documents have changed.
> 
> The oversea qualification and the Form 80, they were in the status of "required" since I uploaded them. And now both of these documents have changed to "received". And the date for the two documents became 21/08/2013 and I swear I uploaded these documents much earlier than that.
> 
> Does this mean that I've finally got a CO or it's just another unfortunate system error?
> 
> I think I've become a bit paranoid. :smow:


For many(including me) the status changed from required to received on 21st Aug. I believe it is by the system. Didn't call DIAC yet to confirm.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> You must have a CO now as date has changed! And your meds are cleared. So, you deserve the golden e-mail any moment ! :fingerscrossed:


My date changed last week..yet no contact by CO..tomorrow i will complete 8 weeks and run on 9th week.:rockon:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Good morning..any new GRANTS today...i hope the last week of august produces flurry of grants..


----------



## kittydoll

Status changed to

Your Application has been dispatched by Post/Courier to your provided address. Thank You

On vfs website for my indian pcc

Im at work now. I'll go home n chk the mail box

Hoorrayyyy!!! Hopefully good news for me.


----------



## joejohn

kittydoll said:


> Status changed to
> 
> Your Application has been dispatched by Post/Courier to your provided address. Thank You
> 
> On vfs website for my indian pcc
> 
> Im at work now. I'll go home n chk the mail box
> 
> Hoorrayyyy!!! Hopefully good news for me.


Wow! since you have a CO already... CO might have already verified your other docs and uploading Indian PCC would trigger your grant letter!!


----------



## JaxSantiago

joejohn said:


> For many(including me) the status changed from required to received on 21st Aug. I believe it is by the system. Didn't call DIAC yet to confirm.


Ditto. Started submitting on 24th Aug and shortly after uploading the status changed to *Received *with date as 24/08/2013.

Was told that the status will change to *Met *once a CO has started looking into the docs uploaded.


----------



## ojhaa

kittydoll said:


> Status changed to
> 
> Your Application has been dispatched by Post/Courier to your provided address. Thank You
> 
> On vfs website for my indian pcc
> 
> Im at work now. I'll go home n chk the mail box
> 
> Hoorrayyyy!!! Hopefully good news for me.


Im sure you cant wait to get home today ,,,, Good Luck


----------



## ojhaa

Any news of Co or Grant today ... ?


----------



## kittydoll

My birth certificate and my partner's form 80 changed to TRIM today guys..


----------



## Gurpreethm

Any news from mid july applicants


----------



## venkatravinder

kittydoll said:


> My birth certificate and my partner's form 80 changed to TRIM today guys..


Wat exactly is TRIM?


----------



## ss21sws

Hi guys,

I've been following this thread for a while because it gives a good indication of when CO's are about to allocated...

And just thought I'd let you know... I got my CO today (68 days)!! Woohoo!

Timeline:
EOI lodged: 3.05.13
Invitation: 5.05.13
Lodged 189 visa application: 19.06.13
CO allocated 26.08.13 !!

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## Vuminh

Does anyone know email address for post lodgement inquiry of 190 visa?
Thanks


----------



## carolina_r

mithu93ku said:


> It is a system glitch and will disappear soon. When system goes under maintenance , we get this type of messages.
> Your medicals are already cleared, right?


Hi, I'm a silent user of this forum. I have a doubt about this message that I had Saturday morning:

Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

At saturday night and Now is:
No health examination is required......

I read in another post that an error by maintenance, but how long can last this error?


----------



## icriding

kittydoll said:


> Status changed to
> 
> Your Application has been dispatched by Post/Courier to your provided address. Thank You
> 
> On vfs website for my indian pcc
> 
> Im at work now. I'll go home n chk the mail box
> 
> Hoorrayyyy!!! Hopefully good news for me.



Hoorrayyyy!!!


----------



## amitso

JasminaCv said:


> My husband is first applicant for 190 visa sponsored by NSW. We got an invitation on 29th of july, but we haven't lodge visa documents yet... We are waiting to take my IELTS exam on 21st of september, and the results on 6 th of october... We plan to pay the visa charges this next week... Can someone clarify to me, is it necessery all documents to be lodged at once, or we could delay sending some document... For example my IELTS result...i'm ssying this if we have assigned CO fast...coz as I can see from the sheeft, if everything is ok, this visa is granted whitin 30 days aproximately...
> 
> Thanks a lot


From Sept 1st Visa fees are going to increse by 15%. So it is good to file before that, you can send your English proficiency proof once asked by CO. Anyways CO is not getting allocated early nowadays. As the fees are going to increase this time also there will be a huge nuber of applications in queue for the CO allocation, so you have enough time to upload your document.


----------



## Ben 10

Rocky Balboa said:


> Were you medicals referred? why has it taken so long for your Grant? Did CO ask you for additional documents? why dont you give him a call ?


No further documents are required from myside . He asked me to wait for 2-3 months , routine check will be done and , it takes 2-3 months for WA grant for all  
So i rasied the question whether anybody got the grant for June, July and august month ?

i also see more applicants waiting for WA Grant !!!!


----------



## soumyo11

ss21sws said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while because it gives a good indication of when CO's are about to allocated...
> 
> And just thought I'd let you know... I got my CO today (68 days)!! Woohoo!
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI lodged: 3.05.13
> Invitation: 5.05.13
> Lodged 189 visa application: 19.06.13
> CO allocated 26.08.13 !!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sam



Congrats Sam ..


----------



## mithu93ku

carolina_r said:


> Hi, I'm a silent user of this forum. I have a doubt about this message that I had Saturday morning:
> 
> Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> At saturday night and Now is:
> No health examination is required......
> 
> I read in another post that an error by maintenance, but how long can last this error?


Hello carolina_r,
As you quoted my post already, you know your medicals are cleared now.
This error message last several hours to one or two days.


----------



## Ben 10

gbr said:


> Ben 10, I know a couple of people who got their WA SS granted within 3 weeks (in July).


But i did not see the grant for WA for the Last two months ,
More applicants are waiting !!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

carolina_r said:


> Hi, I'm a silent user of this forum. I have a doubt about this message that I had Saturday morning:
> 
> Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> At saturday night and Now is:
> No health examination is required......
> 
> I read in another post that an error by maintenance, but how long can last this error?


your medicals have been cleared. It is not an error.


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> Hello carolina_r,
> As you quoted my post already, you know your medicals are cleared now.
> This errors last several hours to one or two days.


Have you got any updates on your application bro ????


----------



## nicky_8022

Into 8th week - 56 days have passed... Still no news of CO allocation...

Is there a number / email that we can contact DIAC to find out the status ?

Cheers,
Nic

**************************************
IELTS: 9/Mar/13 – L: 8.5 R: 9.0 W: 7.0 S: 7.0 | ICT Business Analyst (261111) +ve: 11/Dec/13 | IPCC: 26/Oct/2012 | APF: 13/Nov/2012 | EOI: 23/Apr/13 | EOI Invite: 01/Jul/13 | Visa (189) Applied: 02/Jul/13 | Med: 09/Jul/13 | CO? | Grant ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vuminh said:


> Does anyone know email address for post lodgement inquiry of 190 visa?
> Thanks


you can only call them..your CO will contact you once allocation takes place..:grouphug:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ben 10 said:


> No further documents are required from myside . He asked me to wait for 2-3 months , routine check will be done and , it takes 2-3 months for WA grant for all
> So i rasied the question whether anybody got the grant for June, July and august month ?
> 
> i also see more applicants waiting for WA Grant !!!!


Oh really, i saw lot of June applicants (WA sponsored getting grants) but none from SA ...


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear mates,

Anyone with CO E S from brisbane team 33?


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> Have you got any updates on your application bro ????


Not yet Ben 10. Expecting medicals clearance at mid october.


----------



## Ben 10

Rocky Balboa said:


> Oh really, i saw lot of June applicants (WA sponsored getting grants) but none from SA ...


Agree , but for the applicants getting Co assigned in the month July , it is getting late for WA and SA Grants !!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ben 10 said:


> Agree , but for the applicants getting Co assigned in the month July , it is getting late for WA and SA Grants !!!


yeah..many people who applied after us have received grants..i dont have a CO


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> Not yet Ben 10. Expecting medicals clearance at mid october.


All the Best .. Bro !! 
You get the Grant in October ..! 
May be more applicant are going to get grant in October month , they are using some priority basis..!


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

Dear Help please I am UNABLE TO GET MY WIFE PCC after 4 months . what can I do ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Call the Authorities to expedite the process..or reapply...Your PCC might have been lost on the way..it happened to me when i ordered my PCC from Germany..Reapply


----------



## Harish2013

Rocky Balboa said:


> Oh really, i saw lot of June applicants (WA sponsored getting grants) but none from SA ...


I heard 2 cases who got SA grant as following:

OFFHSORE|190 SA SS|Visa lodged: 13-JUN-2013|Grant: 22-AUG-2013
OFFHSORE|190 SA SS|Visa lodged: 9-JUL-2013 |Grant: 23-AUG-2013

2013 AU Visa Grants Tracking Sheet | OZdeep


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> All the Best .. Bro !!
> You get the Grant in October ..!
> May be more applicant are going to get grant in October month , they are using some priority basis..!


Dear Ben 10, 
What about your visa status? Any updates from CO?


----------



## carolina_r

Ok! Thanks!! I hope the medicals are cleared!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Harish2013 said:


> I heard 2 cases who got SA grant as following:
> 
> OFFHSORE|190 SA SS|Visa lodged: 13-JUN-2013|Grant: 22-AUG-2013
> OFFHSORE|190 SA SS|Visa lodged: 9-JUL-2013 |Grant: 23-AUG-2013
> 
> 2013 AU Visa Grants Tracking Sheet | OZdeep


Yeah thanks..i know both of them are from this same forum..I read about their success stories

so i have a chance:rockon:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

carolina_r said:


> Ok! Thanks!! I hope the medicals are cleared!


Good luck:rockon:


----------



## Gurpreethm

My 6th week is ending no news about my CO :-(


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Ben 10,
> What about your visa status? Any updates from CO?


from my Co :
No further documents are required now ,
Your documents are under routine check , please be patient for 2-3 months ,Let us know the outcome ! 

This was the reply i got from my CO last week !


----------



## earldro

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yeah thanks..i know both of them are from this same forum..I read about their success stories
> 
> so i have a chance:rockon:


My cousin applied on 26th June, paid VAC2 fee last Thursday evening, got grant Friday morning, shes a SA SS applicant.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## carolina_r

Rocky Balboa said:


> Good luck:rockon:


Thanks!! Good luck to you too!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Gurpreethm said:


> My 6th week is ending no news about my CO :-(


From Tomorrow i will be running on 9th week


----------



## Rocky Balboa

earldro said:


> My cousin applied on 26th June, paid VAC2 fee last Thursday evening, got grant Friday morning, shes a SA SS applicant.
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Good to hear at least 3 (June and July) applicants getting grant this month..thanks for sharing:rockon:


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> From Tomorrow i will be running on 9th week


Have u called them?


----------



## Ben 10

Rocky Balboa said:


> From Tomorrow i will be running on 9th week


What was the reply you got from DIAC for the last time ???


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Tomorrow I will have completed 8 weeks and still no signs of CO..Expecting direct grant


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Gurpreethm said:


> Have u called them?


One of our colleagues *Kish199* called them two-three times and they warned not to call them persistently else it would affect his visa application negatively..they told it takes upto 8 weeks for CO allocation.


----------



## Harish2013

Rocky Balboa said:


> Tomorrow I will have completed 8 weeks and still no signs of CO..Expecting direct grant


Hi Rocky,
Could please check quickly what your health check link currently showing?
Mine changed from 'not required..' to initial status 'not determined'...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ben 10 said:


> What was the reply you got from DIAC for the last time ???


I called them last tuesday..they told me my application might have been missed and the operator assured me she would forward an email to all the teams regarding m case..last wednesday i noticed change in Form 80 and pcc date received date after two weeks from the date of submission..

I am not going to call them :rockon:

they might refuse my visa:rockon:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Maybe if i dont hear anything until 10 weeks i should call them..what do you think?


----------



## surinsin

Hi All,

Just called DIAC and came to know that I have been assigned new CO on 20th Aug'13 (This is my 3rd CO since lodgement). However I havent heard anything from my CO. Does anyone has CO with first name starts with P from team 34. Dont have initials as I don't know her full name. So please let me know if anyone has CO with first name starts with "P".

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Rocky,
> Could please check quickly what your health check link currently showing?
> Mine changed from 'not required..' to initial status 'not determined'...


mine showing organize your health examinations..could have been referred..no contact from CO yet.

yours could be cleared and second message could be error..


----------



## nicky_8022

*Called DIAC*



nicky_8022 said:


> Into 8th week - 56 days have passed... Still no news of CO allocation...
> 
> Is there a number / email that we can contact DIAC to find out the status ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Nic
> 
> **************************************
> IELTS: 9/Mar/13 – L: 8.5 R: 9.0 W: 7.0 S: 7.0 | ICT Business Analyst (261111) +ve: 11/Dec/13 | IPCC: 26/Oct/2012 | APF: 13/Nov/2012 | EOI: 23/Apr/13 | EOI Invite: 01/Jul/13 | Visa (189) Applied: 02/Jul/13 | Med: 09/Jul/13 | CO? | Grant ?


Just happened to call DIAC today - Answer as below
.
//Due to high number of applications - No case offcer assigned yet - might take another 3 - 4 weeks....  //

So the wait continues......


----------



## joy_31

Hi All,

I have taken PCC appointment via PSK, do I need to take anyone with me as in the from they have asked for references. please help.

Thanks,
Joy


----------



## soumyo11

Any new allocations or grants today ???


----------



## Rocky Balboa

joy_31 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have taken PCC appointment via PSK, do I need to take anyone with me as in the from they have asked for references. please help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joy


what the update from your CO?


----------



## whizzard

Rocky Balboa said:


> From Tomorrow i will be running on 9th week


And me on 8th


----------



## mithu93ku

carolina_r said:


> Ok! Thanks!! I hope the medicals are cleared!


Hello *carolina_r*,
You are a february 2013 applicant what I got from Google spread sheet. Your medicals were referred. Now medicals are cleared . Have you informed your CO about your medicals Clearance? Please share your visa experience here.
Good Luck.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


whizzard said:


> And me on 8th


----------



## whizzard

joy_31 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have taken PCC appointment via PSK, do I need to take anyone with me as in the from they have asked for references. please help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joy


Firstly you dont need an appointment for pcc as you can walkin between 9 and 11 with your application printout. Secondly you dont need to take anyone with you. Saves you the expenses to treat your references at the lunch 

All the best!


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> from my Co :
> No further documents are required now ,
> Your documents are under routine check , please be patient for 2-3 months ,Let us know the outcome !
> 
> This was the reply i got from my CO last week !


Hope for the best outcome mate. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## shyam

joy_31 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have taken PCC appointment via PSK, do I need to take anyone with me as in the from they have asked for references. please help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joy


references are for their verification. You dont need anyone to accompany you.
Gud luck!!


----------



## nicky_8022

ss21sws said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while because it gives a good indication of when CO's are about to allocated...
> 
> And just thought I'd let you know... I got my CO today (68 days)!! Woohoo!
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI lodged: 3.05.13
> Invitation: 5.05.13
> Lodged 189 visa application: 19.06.13
> CO allocated 26.08.13 !!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sam


Congrats


----------



## mayankp

I have completed my Medical examination on 23rd August, Friday. The evisa page status has changed to "No health examination required......". Does this mean that my medical is cleared? Anyway we can get confirmation of clearance?


----------



## mohsinhere

Hi All,

Lodged the visa application on 24-Aug...now uploading files...need to start arranging PCCs.

I need to get it from India, Saudi Arabia and Singapore... 

Any one got PCC from Saudi Arabia? Any advise?

Also we need to do medical only when the CO asks us to do?
And in the website, there is no option to upload documents for my wife...


----------



## amitso

Hello Guys,

Good Morning,

In my application for the medical i have following status "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined." for all the applicants, 

what does it mean?

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## shift_move

venkatravinder said:


> Wat exactly is TRIM?


This requirement is mandatory.


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hi Guys,

Generally just wanted to know that how long is it taking from CO allocation to visa grant. Also, does CO allocation indicate positive result.

One more question....

IELTS - 13/10/12, SA (EA) - 22/05/13, EOI - 30/May/13, Points - 70, Invitation - 01/jULY/13, Visa Application Lodged - 16/08/13


----------



## Gurpreethm

amitso said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Good Morning,
> 
> In my application for the medical i have following status "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined." for all the applicants,
> 
> what does it mean?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


May be ur medicals are reffered, hope not so


----------



## joy_31

Rocky Balboa said:


> what the update from your CO?


No updates!


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Good Morning,
> 
> In my application for the medical i have following status "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined." for all the applicants,
> 
> what does it mean?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Have you completed your meds? If completed then it is a system glitch.


----------



## Vijay24

Wait period continues :|


----------



## joy_31

shyam said:


> references are for their verification. You dont need anyone to accompany you.
> Gud luck!!



Thank you Shyam, Much appreciated!!

Joy


----------



## shift_move

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Generally just wanted to know that how long is it taking from CO allocation to visa grant. Also, does CO allocation indicate positive result.
> 
> One more question....
> 
> IELTS - 13/10/12, SA (EA) - 22/05/13, EOI - 30/May/13, Points - 70, Invitation - 01/jULY/13, Visa Application Lodged - 16/08/13


Hi
The co allocation is usually taking over 10 weeks due to high volume of applications. And the visa grant might take another 2 weeks depending on if the co requires more docs. 


Allocation of co does not indicate a positive result. Co is the one actually assesses your application who eventually might grant or refuse visa. 

Hope this helps


----------



## amitso

mithu93ku said:


> Have you completed your meds? If completed then it is a system glitch.


Yes I have completed my Meds on 22nd July.


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> Yes I have completed my Meds on 22nd July.


So don't:drum::drum: worry!


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Wait period continues :|


Same here.


----------



## kittydoll

lolz came home n checked mail box...NOTHING haha

may be tomorrow !! lolz


----------



## kittydoll

venkatravinder said:


> Wat exactly is TRIM?


venkat


TRIM means requirement is met


:nod:


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

icriding said:


> Your Case officer may check if your PDF has been digitally altered. Make sure that electronic signatures have not been altered. Cheers


I have removed the Password from the pdf and mailed the same to CO but might be the digital signatures were not altered.


Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## rahulmenda

amitso said:


> Yes I have completed my Meds on 22nd July.


To get get grant you have to wait 4-8 week


----------



## amitso

rahulmenda said:


> To get get grant you have to wait 4-8 week


Its 6th Week now, I even dont know about the CO allocation. Still waiting, I have just called Ruby Hall Clinic Pune, they have said it is already uploaded to e-medical website.

:confused2::noidea:


----------



## Hyd786

amitso said:


> Its 6th Week now, I even dont know about the CO allocation. Still waiting, I have just called Ruby Hall Clinic Pune, they have said it is already uploaded to e-medical website.
> 
> :confused2::noidea:


don't worry amitso,

If you have uploaded everything i.e, form 80, pcc & done with medicals..

You might get a direct Grant letter without being communicated by a CO


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> Its 6th Week now, I even dont know about the CO allocation. Still waiting, I have just called Ruby Hall Clinic Pune, they have said it is already uploaded to e-medical website.
> 
> :confused2::noidea:


Observe your e-visa page at health organization link and update what it says!


----------



## mindfreak

carolina_r said:


> Ok! Thanks!! I hope the medicals are cleared!


when did u get ur meds done if you dont mind sharing?


----------



## amitso

mithu93ku said:


> Observe your e-visa page at health organization link and update what it says!


Yes Boss..!! Thanks for the information.

One of my friend who has submitted application on 13 got the message "No health Examination Required" in the application, for all the applicants.


----------



## rahulmenda

amitso said:


> Its 6th Week now, I even dont know about the CO allocation. Still waiting, I have just called Ruby Hall Clinic Pune, they have said it is already uploaded to e-medical website.
> 
> :confused2::noidea:


No need to panic , even I am in the same boat. My all colleague got grants, who applied in june and CO allocation was done in july. I applied in may CO allotted in in just 10 days. but again DAIC says that I have new CO allotted :target::target: . Just think how worst is my situation. Again I have to wait 6-8 week :target::target:


----------



## rahulmenda

I think I am the only person in the forum who got two Cos


----------



## amitso

rahulmenda said:


> No need to panic , even I am in the same boat. My all colleague got grants, who applied in june and CO allocation was done in july. I applied in may CO allotted in in just 10 days. but again DAIC says that I have new CO allotted :target::target: . Just think how worst is my situation. Again I have to wait 6-8 week :target::target:


If the medicals are refered; what is the message shown in the application? Do they provide the status for each application or it will be the same status below applicant's information?


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> Yes Boss..!! Thanks for the information.
> 
> One of my friend who has submitted application on 13 got the message "No health Examination Required" in the application, for all the applicants.


Ha ha ha . Good news for your friend ...... his medicals cleared. What about your health links?


----------



## amitso

mithu93ku said:


> Ha ha ha . Good news for your friend ...... his medicals cleared. What about your health links?


There is no health link shown below the applicant's information but the status message is "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined."


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> There is no health link shown below the applicant's information but the status message is "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined."


System glitch and will update soon!


----------



## Gurpreethm

Medical done on 20th July, showing msg for all members 'No health evidence required', PCC done and uploaded on 18th Aug, and status for all docs are 'Recived', still waiting for CO	and Grant ..


----------



## sre375

shift_move said:


> Your agent should give you access (if he/she is a MARA agent)


Hey

You mentioned that you also visited Apollo on 15th Aug right? Is there any update on your medicals after the Link to organise medicals was removed?

Did you get any link to download information sheet or did you observe any other change with respect to the status message?

Pls let me know. Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> Medical done on 20th July, showing msg for all members 'No health evidence required', PCC done and uploaded on 18th Aug, and status for all docs are 'Recived', still waiting for CO	and Grant ..


Your medicals are cleared and you might get direct grant without contacting your CO soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> Your medicals are cleared and you might get direct grant without contacting your CO soon.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hope so, and keeping my fingercrossed::


----------



## ramanj

Hi guys, I got the CO's email on 15th Aug for PCC. I have applied for PCC on 12th Aug and police verification is initiated. Completed my police verification on 22nd Aug, when can I expect my PCC to be issued, any experiences / ideas.

Visa lodged on 12 th Jul.


----------



## sre375

kittydoll said:


> venkat
> 
> 
> TRIM means requirement is met
> 
> 
> :nod:


Thats strange, on another thread, I saw this meant Requirement is mandatory


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hi Guys,,,

One more question please...

for my previous job in uae....i just have a work experience letter, my contact card in that company and an exchange letter delivering salary card...although it has no salary details...

does it sound enough??? i didnt even retain a copy of the salary card before handing over...


----------



## IndianOZ

*Human resource advisor*



Nisha S. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anybody who filed for visa in June last week got a CO/Grant yet?
> 
> I've figured that people who have their nominated occupation in state priority list 1 have started receiving CO. Even the one's who have filed for visa in July first week.
> 
> My nominated occupation is in State Priority list 2 (Human Resource Advisor), could this be the reason why I have not got a CO yet. It has been almost 7 weeks now.
> 
> May be DIAC considers applicants according to the state priority list and not in the order visa applications are received. Otherwise what could be the reason that some July applicants have got their CO/Grant whereas certain June applicants are still waiting for a CO?!!
> 
> Just a thought...




Hi,

Even we are in the same subclass. And in the same situation. we lodged application on 30th June 2013. But no CO as of yet. Though there are few changes here and there online. We did our medicals on 24th August 2013:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mindfreak

IndianOZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even we are in the same subclass. And in the same situation. we lodged application on 30th June 2013. But no CO as of yet. Though there are few changes here and there online. We did our medicals on 24th August 2013:fingerscrossed:


you should hear from your CO once your med results are received


----------



## mindfreak

Ben 10 said:


> from my Co :
> No further documents are required now ,
> Your documents are under routine check , please be patient for 2-3 months ,*Let us know the outcome ! *
> 
> This was the reply i got from my CO last week !


the outcome to what? Perhaps he's waiting on some "outcome" from your end.


----------



## rahulmenda

ramanj said:


> Hi guys, I got the CO's email on 15th Aug for PCC. I have applied for PCC on 12th Aug and police verification is initiated. Completed my police verification on 22nd Aug, when can I expect my PCC to be issued, any experiences / ideas.
> 
> Visa lodged on 12 th Jul.


Generally it will take 1-2 weeks. But not more than that


----------



## rahulmenda

IndianOZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even we are in the same subclass. And in the same situation. we lodged application on 30th June 2013. But no CO as of yet. Though there are few changes here and there online. We did our medicals on 24th August 2013:fingerscrossed:


If it is Adelaide team, than process is going very slow. I can say is a snail walk process.


----------



## IndianOZ

IndianOZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even we are in the same subclass. And in the same situation. we lodged application on 30th June 2013. But no CO as of yet. Though there are few changes here and there online. We did our medicals on 24th August 2013:fingerscrossed:


Now I checked online: My husband's case shows: No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

And me and my son's are : Organize health checks????? Weird. Called up DIAC and they said ur file is almost ready for CO allocation.....This waiting is killing us...... :roll::roll:ray2:


----------



## jre05

Hello seniorexpats,

I placed EOI for 189 with 60 point in July. Now, if I add 190 in the same EOI so that I get 65 points for this 190. 

So I will have both 189 and 190 on same EOI. But, is there any chance that getting an invite for the already placed 189 will have an impact if DIAC sees that I have placed EOI for 190. Because, on seeing the side of benefits to Australia and its economy, 190 is beneficial for them than 189 like they get separate State Visa fees from the candidates, also, the applicants are obliged to serve for the state and thus contribute to that economy.

I am committed to those obligations like all of us, however, I would want to ensure that if I can get 189, 190 is not required for me and hence getting 189 invite shouldn't be impacted by me placing 190. (I am aware the invitations were auto sent, but again, since our ICT occupations are flagged, I am skeptical what factors would matter here afters for them to send invitation for our ICT).

Please someone share me your thoughts and guide me on this point. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

Hello seniorexpats,

I placed EOI for 189 with 60 point in July. Now, if I add 190 in the same EOI so that I get 65 points for this 190. 

So I will have both 189 and 190 on same EOI. But, is there any chance that getting an invite for the already placed 189 will have an impact if DIAC sees that I have placed EOI for 190. Because, on seeing the side of benefits to Australia and its economy, 190 is beneficial for them than 189 like they get separate State Visa fees from the candidates, also, the applicants are obliged to serve for the state and thus contribute to that economy.

I am committed to those obligations like all of us, however, I would want to ensure that if I can get 189, 190 is not required for me and hence getting 189 invite shouldn't be impacted by me placing 190. (I am aware the invitations were auto sent, but again, since our ICT occupations are flagged, I am skeptical what factors would matter here afters for them to send invitation for our ICT).

Please someone share me your thoughts and guide me on this point. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## mohsinhere

Hi All,

What is the evidence type I should select for uploading Form 80?

Thanks!
Mohsin


----------



## The Marine

IndianOZ said:


> Now I checked online: My husband's case shows: No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> And me and my son's are : Organize health checks????? Weird. Called up DIAC and they said ur file is almost ready for CO allocation.....This waiting is killing us...... :roll::roll:ray2:


would you share your timeline?


----------



## ramanj

rahulmenda said:


> Generally it will take 1-2 weeks. But not more than that


Thanks for the reply Rahul.....


----------



## mindfreak

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is the evidence type I should select for uploading Form 80?
> 
> Thanks!
> Mohsin


under "Character, Evidence of"


----------



## tds2013

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just called DIAC and came to know that I have been assigned new CO on 20th Aug'13 (This is my 3rd CO since lodgement). However I havent heard anything from my CO. Does anyone has CO with first name starts with P from team 34. Dont have initials as I don't know her full name. So please let me know if anyone has CO with first name starts with "P".
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


Hi Surinsin

I just saw the waiting that you have done (since your lodgement) and the frequent change in CO....hats off to you mate...me in your place would have gone completely looney....i wish this wait ends soon in a big positive for you...


----------



## mohsinhere

mindfreak said:


> under "Character, Evidence of"


Thank you...


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> I have completed my Medical examination on 23rd August, Friday. The evisa page status has changed to "No health examination required......". Does this mean that my medical is cleared? Anyway we can get confirmation of clearance?


Hi Mayank

Congratulations once again on movement in your application. Could you please tell me what all medical tests had to be done and how much time it took? Also, have you applied for PCC yet? 

regards
TDS


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> I think I am the only person in the forum who got two Cos


You will be the first person who will get two grants from both the CO's


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> You will be the first person who will get two grants from both the CO's


LOL and then he can give away one grant as a charity to someone :hail:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> LOL and then he can give away one grant as a charity to someone :hail:


:becky:


----------



## ssaditya

i have done medicals on 22 aug still there is no change in my evisa page


----------



## prabodhk

Any body here for Travel Agency Manager occupation in ACT.. please let me know???


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ssaditya said:


> i have done medicals on 22 aug still there is no change in my evisa page


what does it say?


----------



## ssaditya

even i uploaded d receipt of my medicals which is now changed into received on 25.8.13 can u pls tell me wats happening?????


----------



## ssaditya

Rocky Balboa said:


> what does it say?


same organize ur health


----------



## mindfreak

ssaditya said:


> even i uploaded d receipt of my medicals which is now changed into received on 25.8.13 can u pls tell me wats happening?????


it takes a while mate, dont worry. Give it a week or so.


----------



## ssaditya

ok thank you mindfreak will wait for that


----------



## mayankp

tds2013 said:


> Hi Mayank
> 
> Congratulations once again on movement in your application. Could you please tell me what all medical tests had to be done and how much time it took? Also, have you applied for PCC yet?
> 
> regards
> TDS


Thanks tds.

Medical test is simple. Blood, urine and x-ray. It takes 1.5 to 2 hours.

Yes. I applied for PCC and tomorrow is my appointment at PSK.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ssaditya said:


> same organize ur health


I did my medicals on the 17th of July, was submitted to DIAC on the 19th of the very month..however i still have "organize you health..." link active..so you should not worry until you hear from your CO..

your medical center might not have uploaded the results till now..it might get cleared in few days..wait.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## joejohn

ssaditya said:


> even i uploaded d receipt of my medicals which is now changed into received on 25.8.13 can u pls tell me wats happening?????


Did you do your medicals through e-medical clinic?


----------



## ssaditya

Rocky Balboa said:


> I did my medicals on the 17th of July, was submitted to DIAC on the 19th of the very month..however i still have "organize you health..." link active..so you should not worry until you hear from your CO..
> 
> your medical center might not have uploaded the results till now..it might get cleared in few days..wait.:fingerscrossed:


oh my frd said it will disapear in next of health so am little bit worried thanks for ur reply


----------



## ssaditya

joejohn said:


> Did you do your medicals through e-medical clinic?


no i did through medibank in paper based form 26 and form 160


----------



## kish199

rocky and guys
am allotted a CO
who asked me for singapore Police clearance

i stayed in singapore for less than 3 months

Do i really need to submit? PCC for singapore


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> You will be the first person who will get two grants from both the CO's


Yup think so yaar, I think my two Cos are arguing that who will give the grant :argue::argue: hahahha


----------



## mindfreak

ssaditya said:


> no i did through medibank in paper based form 26 and form 160


medibank is eMedican enabled! Dont worry since you've done it onshore your medicals will clear asap.


----------



## Ani.pepe

Has anyone done a Philippines Police clearance.. I have to get this done as well as from India...


----------



## mindfreak

kish199 said:


> rocky and guys
> am allotted a CO
> who asked me for singapore Police clearance
> 
> i stayed in singapore for less than 3 months
> 
> Do i really need to submit? PCC for singapore


you need to provide a PCC for the country you've stayed over a year cumulatively in the past 10 years. Maybe just tell him that you've only stayed there for 3 months and he might ask u not to get it.


----------



## rahulmenda

mindfreak said:


> LOL and then he can give away one grant as a charity to someone :hail:


Sure,


----------



## rahulmenda

ssaditya said:


> even i uploaded d receipt of my medicals which is now changed into received on 25.8.13 can u pls tell me wats happening?????


It is not sure that it has to be updated in 2 day. for me it took 40 days to update its all depend up on our COs mahatmas


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> I did my medicals on the 17th of July, was submitted to DIAC on the 19th of the very month..however i still have "organize you health..." link active..so you should not worry until you hear from your CO..
> 
> your medical center might not have uploaded the results till now..it might get cleared in few days..wait.:fingerscrossed:


Mine on 19th june updated to diac on 28th june. medical clearance on 31 july total 40days of time. it all depend up on COs


----------



## ssaditya

mindfreak said:


> medibank is eMedican enabled! Dont worry since you've done it onshore your medicals will clear asap.


me too expecting the :clock:same


----------



## ssaditya

rahulmenda said:


> Mine on 19th june updated to diac on 28th june. medical clearance on 31 july total 40days of time. it all depend up on COs


yes u r right it depends the case officer coz only they can make it will wait and all the best for everyone for this week grant:flypig:


----------



## rahulmenda

kish199 said:


> rocky and guys
> am allotted a CO
> who asked me for singapore Police clearance
> 
> i stayed in singapore for less than 3 months
> 
> Do i really need to submit? PCC for singapore


I think you have to yaar. Because one of the applicant from my consultant has encountered same case. CO asked his spouse Canada police clearance certificate, as she stayed in Canada for some time. His process was delayed by 4 month. Ask you CO clearly about this thing. else it will be unnecessary it will get delayed. but be patience


----------



## shift_move

sre375 said:


> Hey
> 
> You mentioned that you also visited Apollo on 15th Aug right? Is there any update on your medicals after the Link to organise medicals was removed?
> 
> Did you get any link to download information sheet or did you observe any other change with respect to the status message?
> 
> Pls let me know. Thanks


Yes, on the 21st of Aug, the link was updated to "No health examinations are required............................" for myself, my wife and my daughter..


----------



## kish199

rocky and guys
am allotted a CO
who asked me for singapore Police clearance

i stayed in singapore for less than 3 months

Do i really need to submit? PCC for singapore


----------



## ssaditya

i really pray for everyone for the grant specially for the senior 190 mates....expecting good news from them


----------



## ssaditya

kish199 said:


> rocky and guys
> am allotted a CO
> who asked me for singapore Police clearance
> 
> i stayed in singapore for less than 3 months
> 
> Do i really need to submit? PCC for singapore


congrats and u ll get ur grant soon


----------



## rahulmenda

ssaditya said:


> i really pray for everyone for the grant specially for the senior 190 mates....expecting good news from them


Yes are we all are desperately waiting for our grant.


----------



## ssaditya

rahulmenda said:


> Yes are we all are desperately waiting for our grant.


yes really waiting for that golden day in everyones life


----------



## killerbee82

No news on my grant yet 


Submitted health undertaking on Thursday last week 22 aug


----------



## ssaditya

oh u will get reply from ur co within 7 worrking days..........so wait for 7 working days


----------



## Addi

Hi i got my grant on 22 August ) subclass 190 but on my grant its nowhere written that i have to go in South Australia only as i got the south australia state nomination.. Its written anywhere in Australia, Can i settle in any state or is it important to remain in the nominated state for 2 years??


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> rocky and guys
> am allotted a CO
> who asked me for singapore Police clearance
> 
> i stayed in singapore for less than 3 months
> 
> Do i really need to submit? PCC for singapore


Did your CO contact you? NO tell him that you stayed in Singapore for less than 12 months cumulatively, you will be exempted

thats a great news for me and early July applicants regarding CO allocation:couch2:

waiting for the GOLDEN MAILopcorn:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Addi said:


> Hi i got my grant on 22 August ) subclass 190 but on my grant its nowhere written that i have to go in South Australia only as i got the south australia state nomination.. Its written anywhere in Australia, Can i settle in any state or is it important to remain in the nominated state for 2 years??


FIRST of all, CONGRATULATIONS on getting the GRANT.

Secondly, you are a SA sponsored, its a good news..

No you must stay in South Australia for two years. YOu must register in the state as it is a state sponsored visa, mind you.


----------



## kish199

CO contacted me with email and name and requested singapore PCC though i hav lived there
for 80 days max


----------



## Rocky Balboa

So *Grantee* of the Day- *Addi* ....any more news...great news that* Kish199* has a CO

now the balls are rolling, CO's are working faster to patch up piles of files before they take leave for election.


----------



## mindfreak

Addi said:


> Hi i got my grant on 22 August ) subclass 190 but on my grant its nowhere written that i have to go in South Australia only as i got the south australia state nomination.. Its written anywhere in Australia, Can i settle in any state or is it important to remain in the nominated state for 2 years??


Yes you should settle in the state that has nominated you for the first 2 years. Morally, that's the right thing to do as well.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> CO contacted me with email and name and requested singapore PCC though i hav lived there
> for 80 days max


Dude, I have lived in South Africa for 3 weeks (vacation), 6 months in India, 2 months in Netherlands, Should I also provide PCC from all these countries?

12 months cumulative stay over past ten years is the criteria. Tell him ...


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> So *Grantee* of the Day- *Addi* ....any more news...great news that* Kish199* has a CO
> 
> now the balls are rolling, CO's are working faster to patch up piles of files before they take leave for election.


lol no one takes a leave for election - has no effect on our applications


----------



## ssaditya

Rocky that grant is on aug 22


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> CO contacted me with email and name and requested singapore PCC though i hav lived there
> for 80 days max


You may get your grants tomorrow.


----------



## ssaditya

Addi said:


> Hi i got my grant on 22 August ) subclass 190 but on my grant its nowhere written that i have to go in South Australia only as i got the south australia state nomination.. Its written anywhere in Australia, Can i settle in any state or is it important to remain in the nominated state for 2 years??



congratz for ur grant opcorn:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

killerbee82 said:


> No news on my grant yet
> 
> 
> Submitted health undertaking on Thursday last week 22 aug


hope you get your grant this week.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ssaditya said:


> Rocky that grant is on aug 22


ooops..sorry


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> lol no one takes a leave for election - has no effect on our applications


Don't CO's Vote?


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> Don't CO's Vote?


they do, not like u need a leave for it lol its just a day


----------



## sre375

shift_move said:


> Yes, on the 21st of Aug, the link was updated to "No health examinations are required............................" for myself, my wife and my daughter..


Thats awesome, i got the same update in my evisa page too- though as usual had to force my agent to see if there were any updates. :argue:

Have you applied for PCC yet?


----------



## sre375

mayankp said:


> I have completed my Medical examination on 23rd August, Friday. The evisa page status has changed to "No health examination required......". Does this mean that my medical is cleared? Anyway we can get confirmation of clearance?


I got the same update as well today. Not sure if this means meds are cleared- can someone confirm this please?


----------



## Addi

Thanks all, and is any one here who is living in Adelaide? i need help regarding every thing .. feeling tensed new beginning


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I have not got a *Grant* yet..yet i am dreaming of watching the second ashes in December at the Adelaide Oval I hope Australia create some magic then..

Am I crazy???


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Addi said:


> Thanks all, and is any one here who is living in Adelaide? i need help regarding every thing .. feeling tensed new beginning


my brother lives there..Check PM


----------



## Addi

Rocky Balboa said:


> my brother lives there..Check PM


Check PM??


----------



## mayankp

sre375 said:


> I got the same update as well today. Not sure if this means meds are cleared- can someone confirm this please?


I checked past messages in this forum where some of the members have confirmed that this message confirms medical is clear.

I am worried only because still the same message does not appear for my son, actually he was hospitalised due to Asthamatic effect before a month and I declared that.

Is there any one who knows whether Asthama patient gets cleared in Medical or not? Please share experience, if any.


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> I have not got a *Grant* yet..yet i am dreaming of watching the second ashes in December at the Adelaide Oval I hope Australia create some magic then..
> 
> Am I crazy???


u leave in 2014 yeah??


----------



## rahulmenda

I decide when ever the grant come I will be leaving in 2nd week of Jan, 2014 .


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> I have not got a Grant yet..yet i am dreaming of watching the second ashes in December at the Adelaide Oval I hope Australia create some magic then..
> 
> Am I crazy???


LOL. I am already excited to see the 2015 World Cup matches in Perth


----------



## erbash

ss21sws said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while because it gives a good indication of when CO's are about to allocated...
> 
> And just thought I'd let you know... I got my CO today (68 days)!! Woohoo!
> 
> Timeline:
> EOI lodged: 3.05.13
> Invitation: 5.05.13
> Lodged 189 visa application: 19.06.13
> CO allocated 26.08.13 !!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sam


How do you know when CO is allocated. Where is it written in the evisa system?


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

hi admin in case of pregnant lady, does the case officer accepts the HEP B test only or does he puts the case on hold and ask for full medical? 

and how long does it take after the medical to receive the results?

thanks


----------



## tonton

killerbee82 said:


> No news on my grant yet
> 
> 
> Submitted health undertaking on Thursday last week 22 aug


Hi killerbee82

You and I have similar medical condition. Can you please share what additional docs they asked regarding medical?

Regards


----------



## killerbee82

tonton said:


> Hi killerbee82
> 
> You and I have similar medical condition. Can you please share what additional docs they asked regarding medical?
> 
> Regards


Private message me


----------



## killerbee82

sre375 said:


> I got the same update as well today. Not sure if this means meds are cleared- can someone confirm this please?


Cleared!!!!


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> LOL. I am already excited to see the 2015 World Cup matches in Perth


Even me tooo buddy !!!


----------



## Ben 10

Addi said:


> Hi i got my grant on 22 August ) subclass 190 but on my grant its nowhere written that i have to go in South Australia only as i got the south australia state nomination.. Its written anywhere in Australia, Can i settle in any state or is it important to remain in the nominated state for 2 years??


Congrats alot


----------



## ss21sws

erbash said:


> How do you know when CO is allocated. Where is it written in the evisa system?


Hi,

I didn't chase them up, i just waited...
And I just got an email this morning from a woman working in immigration saying she was processing my visa... I've been in aus a few times now over the last 6 years - cumulatively just over 12 months - so she asked me for a Aus Federal Police check which i'm now just sorting out... My evisa application now has an extra item for overseas evidence of character - filename "TRIM"

From this, shift_move, sre375, kittydoll, and venkatravinder - i reckon TRIM must mean "the requirement is mandatory", as i haven't yet sorted my police clearance out yet…

Regards,

Sam


----------



## rahulmenda

Here is a small poem - Topic *"My Future"*

*My Future*

_The past surely was the future of me one day
Definitely tomorrow, the present will be past
One day hopefully the future will be my present_

Note:- Plz keep yourself in "my"


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mindfreak said:


> u leave in 2014 yeah??


no i will be leaving in 2013..is there any confusion about that?..i can go in september and still watch the December ashes test match in the Oval.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vijay24 said:


> LOL. I am already excited to see the 2015 World Cup matches in Perth


I hope nepal qualifies for the 50 over world cup..they are taking part in T20 World cup qualifiers sometime this year and also for 50 over world cup qualifier.ray2:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Addi said:


> Check PM??


Private Message


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> no i will be leaving in 2013..is there any confusion about that?..i can go in september and still watch the December ashes test match in the Oval.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 

You reply remind me a scene from South India Telugu movie scene. 

One fellow asks a person weather he will eat rice with buttermilk, the man reply's, First I will eat with dal and ghee, second with curry than with butter milk.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

nice joke buddy, but don't get it..i hope i understood *mindfreak* correctly and gave an appropriate response


----------



## tanvir360

Addi said:


> Hi i got my grant on 22 August ) subclass 190 but on my grant its nowhere written that i have to go in South Australia only as i got the south australia state nomination.. Its written anywhere in Australia, Can i settle in any state or is it important to remain in the nominated state for 2 years??


Congrats............arty:

Can u plz tell me bout ur med status appearing just b4 ur grant......????


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> I hope nepal qualifies for the 50 over world cup..they are taking part in T20 World cup qualifiers sometime this year and also for 50 over world cup qualifier.ray2:


That's great!


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> nice joke buddy, but don't get it..i hope i understood *mindfreak* correctly and gave an appropriate response


Fifth Ashes test 2013-14 completed yesterday! :croc:


----------



## mindfreak

mithu93ku said:


> Fifth Ashes test 2013-14 completed yesterday! :croc:


and australia were burnt to ashes!


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> no i will be leaving in 2013..is there any confusion about that?..i can go in september and still watch the December ashes test match in the Oval.


loud and clear!


----------



## shishir

mithu93ku said:


> Fifth Ashes test 2013-14 completed yesterday! :croc:


There is another Ashes this year and perhaps Rocky is looking for that one.
Although I will not be able to catch that but there is a match of BD in Adelaide in the world cup 2015, I am not gonna miss that and hope will find Mithu and Rocky beside me.


----------



## mithu93ku

shishir said:


> There is another Ashes this year and perhaps Rocky is looking for that one.
> Although I will not be able to catch that but there is a match of BD in Adelaide in the world cup 2015, I am not gonna miss that and hope will find Mithu and Rocky beside me.


Don't confused Rocky anymore!


----------



## shift_move

sre375 said:


> Thats awesome, i got the same update in my evisa page too- though as usual had to force my agent to see if there were any updates. :argue:
> 
> Have you applied for PCC yet?


Yes. Pcc was uploaded with the rest of my docs even before meds


----------



## laurinoz

Rocky Balboa said:


> I hope nepal qualifies for the 50 over world cup..they are taking part in T20 World cup qualifiers sometime this year and also for 50 over world cup qualifier.ray2:


Because Nepal has a team?? They rock! :rockon:


----------



## shishir

mithu93ku said:


> Don't confused Rocky anymore!


khikzzzz


----------



## erbash

ss21sws said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't chase them up, i just waited...
> And I just got an email this morning from a woman working in immigration saying she was processing my visa... I've been in aus a few times now over the last 6 years - cumulatively just over 12 months - so she asked me for a Aus Federal Police check which i'm now just sorting out... My evisa application now has an extra item for overseas evidence of character - filename "TRIM"
> 
> From this, shift_move, sre375, kittydoll, and venkatravinder - i reckon TRIM must mean "the requirement is mandatory", as i haven't yet sorted my police clearance out yet…
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sam


Thanks sam. In this case you knew because CO asked for more info/docs. Is it possible for someone to know when CO was allocated if they uploaded all their docs and no extra info is asked later?


----------



## speaker

*medicals pending*

Hi everyone

I am new to this forum..been a silent observer for few weeks.. waiting for my medicals to be cleared.
medicals done on July 24 visa type 190..the wait is killing


----------



## speaker

*timelines for 190*

can someone tell the timelines for ref medicals clearance..mine was auto referred on July 25


----------



## speaker

*banking job*

Hi
I have applied for 149914 financial institution branch manager for south Australia..how is the job prospects now..can somebody help/ guide me


----------



## speaker

*medicals*

mine is auto ref..I am seeing the test status as completed against health examination xray and HIV..Will the status change after MOC views it..pl guide


----------



## speaker

*Financial institution branch manager 149914*

is any one waiting for Grant to south Australia in 149914...pl share


----------



## mithu93ku

Dear Folks, update your status in Google Spread Sheet.
Who are looking for time lines and others queries, will get a scenario from it too. :drum::drum:


----------



## speaker

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Folks, update your status in Google Spread Sheet.
> Who are looking for time lines and others queries, will get a scenario from it too. :drum::drum:




shall do it for sure..thx


----------



## shyam

Addi said:


> Hi i got my grant on 22 August ) subclass 190 but on my grant its nowhere written that i have to go in South Australia only as i got the south australia state nomination.. Its written anywhere in Australia, Can i settle in any state or is it important to remain in the nominated state for 2 years??


Probably the immigration might check when you apply for citizenship. Better stay in the same state for at least 2 years or better get a confirmation from immigration directly. Never know.


----------



## shyam

I gave my medicals today. 

Been informed by the Medical Centre that the result will be known in a day and they would call me if they see any abnormal results or if they want me to sit for additional medical examination.

I hope they do not call me again


----------



## mithu93ku

shyam said:


> I gave my medicals today.
> 
> Been informed by the Medical Centre that the result will be known in a day and they would call me if they see any abnormal results or if they want me to sit for additional medical examination.
> 
> I hope they do not call me again


ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## Andy10

speaker said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum..been a silent observer for few weeks.. waiting for my medicals to be cleared.
> medicals done on July 24 visa type 190..the wait is killing


the wait killed the silence... !


----------



## akiimanu

Hi Guys, 

Today we found one update in our application in eVisa page. We had already uploaded all the docs upfront except Form 80 for me and my partner. Today we could see one link appearing in our application which says "Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment to the department." under mine and my wife's tab.
Does that mean CO is assigned ???

Thanks!!

189 Applied on 19th July,2013.


----------



## ashish3116

shyam said:


> I gave my medicals today.
> 
> Been informed by the Medical Centre that the result will be known in a day and they would call me if they see any abnormal results or if they want me to sit for additional medical examination.
> 
> I hope they do not call me again



Hi Shyam, Can you please advice what all tests do they conduct? I will also be going for the same.


----------



## shishir

speaker said:


> mine is auto ref..I am seeing the test status as completed against health examination xray and HIV..Will the status change after MOC views it..pl guide


Is the status only "completed" ???
Perhaps that means uploaded by the medical center, has not been finalized yet. If your medical is referred, only then it will be assessed by MOC.


----------



## k.emper

Hello guys,
After lodging my application on 14th Jun, I have been contacted by my CO on 26th Aug asking for more documents which I emailed back to him just now. Basically I am asked to send:
1) Form 80
2) Tax Document
3) Payslips

Phew..finally the wait for the CO is over.
My CO is Brooke King from Brisbane Team 34. Anyone has/had the same CO? If so, could you share your experiences please.

Thanks.


----------



## gotmyacs

tanvir360 said:


> Felicitation mate......:rockon:
> 
> my CO also asked for additional relationship proof for my spouse on the day of his first response 20th Aug and i submitted those on 21st Aug but no return mail.....
> 
> Can u plz tell me wat types of docs regarding this proof u did submit...??? In wat date ur CO was assigned...???



I am really sorry for being late... Did you get your grant?

It might be useful for others hence.. List goes as below.

1. Aadhar Card of mine and my spouse (Unique Identification Card from Government of India).

2. Life Insurance of my husband with my name as nominee.

3. Car Registration certificate.

4. Car Insurance.

5. Company Partnership deed.

6. Marriage Certificate issued by Government of Andhra Pradesh.

7. Marriage pics(3 mostly group photos)


----------



## mindfreak

gotmyacs said:


> I am really sorry for being late... Did you get your grant?
> 
> It might be useful for others hence.. List goes as below.
> 
> 1. Aadhar Card of mine and my spouse (Unique Identification Card from Government of India).
> 
> 2. Life Insurance of my husband with my name as nominee.
> 
> 3. Car Registration certificate.
> 
> 4. Car Insurance.
> 
> 5. Company Partnership deed.
> 
> 6. Marriage Certificate issued by Government of Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> 7. Marriage pics(3 mostly group photos)


Marriage Certificate is all you need, no need of photos etc unless specifically asked for.


----------



## gotmyacs

mindfreak said:


> Marriage Certificate is all you need, no need of photos etc unless specifically asked for.


I already uploaded the marriage registration certificate in the documents list. But there it was like An additional relationship proof...


----------



## gotmyacs

mindfreak said:


> Marriage Certificate is all you need, no need of photos etc unless specifically asked for.


Please provide comprehensive additional evidence to support the bona fides of your
spousal/defacto relationship. This should include information showing how your relationship developed along with the financial, household, social and personal aspects of your relationship.

Refer to the attachment ‘ Evidence of Relationship’ for further guidance on this matter.

That particualr document had list of documents I can provide and probably i have submitted few of those.


----------



## utsc

My friend lives in the UAE and he has applied for 189 visa and has listed his wife as a non accompanying dependent since she will not be migrating to Australia as they are living separately and are planning to file for divorce shortly. 

Is his wife required to do the Australian medical examination? His wife is highly unlikely to corporate with him in this matter. Thank you.


----------



## sendshaz

Hello,
Need help?
Is it advisable to do medicals through-My Health Declaration option before lodging visa??
Pls reply??


----------



## Ali33

Got stuck in filling online application form - for visa 190...please help:

Few things are unclear, please help if you know the answers...

1. Question: Highest recognized qualification obtained.

There are few possibilities to select for this questions...2 of those are:
- Diploma
- AQF Certificate IV

For applicants whose highest qualification is completed high-school, which one of the above should be selected?



2. Question: Does this applicant have national identity documents?

I used to live in US long time ago, where I had drivers licence, which probably is considered national ID document.
Now that document has expired a number of years ago.
Shall I enter it in this question or not?


----------



## Kunalkush

shift_move said:


> Hi
> The co allocation is usually taking over 10 weeks due to high volume of applications. And the visa grant might take another 2 weeks depending on if the co requires more docs.
> 
> 
> Allocation of co does not indicate a positive result. Co is the one actually assesses your application who eventually might grant or refuse visa.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi,

I received the mail today saying that I have been assigned a CO. I lodged the application on 17 june 2013. However the CO has asked for more documents and one of them is the birth certificate. I used my passport for birth certificate as I do not have the birth certificate. I would like to know if CO will insist on birth certificate or can I give the secondary education passout certificate. Since getting a birth certificate now in India will be really tough and long process. 

Regards

Kunal


----------



## ssyap

akiimanu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today we found one update in our application in eVisa page. We had already uploaded all the docs upfront except Form 80 for me and my partner. Today we could see one link appearing in our application which says "Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment to the department." under mine and my wife's tab.
> Does that mean CO is assigned ???
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 189 Applied on 19th July,2013.


I doubt so. CO will contact via email.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

shishir said:


> There is another Ashes this year and perhaps Rocky is looking for that one.
> Although I will not be able to catch that but there is a match of BD in Adelaide in the world cup 2015, I am not gonna miss that and hope will find Mithu and Rocky beside me.


Yes i was referring to the next Ashes that takes place in Australia.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*Kish199* please update on your visa status and what CO said regarding your Singapore PCC...

and good luck to rest of June and Early July applicants..btw, Tuesday is my lucky day


----------



## joejohn

Rocky Balboa said:


> *Kish199* please update on your visa status and what CO said regarding your Singapore PCC...
> 
> and good luck to rest of June and Early July applicants..btw, Tuesday is my lucky day


I too am worried... will CO ask PCC for countries stayed less than 12 months?


----------



## sahil772

icriding said:


> *Hello sahil772,*
> 
> It is important to Upload University Graduation Certificates and Degree *Transcripts * specifying the *entire period *of study included in your points claim.
> 
> In general a Skills Assessment requires an official transcript of the undergraduate grades and marks.
> 
> This is different from the mark sheets that the student receives after every semester or every term.
> 
> A transcript is basically a summary of all the marks and grades obtained throughout the entire period of education along with the details of the scoring system and the details of the college and University in India.
> 
> A mark-sheet usually contains only the marks obtained details for a particular year or semester.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*



Thanx Icriding...


----------



## shift_move

Kunalkush said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received the mail today saying that I have been assigned a CO. I lodged the application on 17 june 2013. However the CO has asked for more documents and one of them is the birth certificate. I used my passport for birth certificate as I do not have the birth certificate. I would like to know if CO will insist on birth certificate or can I give the secondary education passout certificate. Since getting a birth certificate now in India will be really tough and long process.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Kunal


Obviously birth certificate would be great. Doesn't matter how hard it is to get a birth certificate , it can be done in India. I thought it was impossible to get one, later on I got it. 

In case if you don't have one then 10th mark list along with an affidavit should do it. 

Seniors please throw some more light on this one.


----------



## JP Mosa

Ali33 said:


> Got stuck in filling online application form - for visa 190...please help:
> 
> Few things are unclear, please help if you know the answers...
> 
> 1. Question: Highest recognized qualification obtained.
> 
> There are few possibilities to select for this questions...2 of those are:
> - Diploma
> - AQF Certificate IV
> 
> For applicants whose highest qualification is completed high-school, which one of the above should be selected?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Question: Does this applicant have national identity documents?
> 
> I used to live in US long time ago, where I had drivers licence, which probably is considered national ID document.
> Now that document has expired a number of years ago.
> Shall I enter it in this question or not?



1. In this case you need to declare your highest qualification obtained in your home country...If you are offshore applicant

2. National Identity cards must be of your country of citizenship.


----------



## nikhiljuneja

shift_move said:


> Obviously birth certificate would be great. Doesn't matter how hard it is to get a birth certificate , it can be done in India. I thought it was impossible to get one, later on I got it.
> 
> In case if you don't have one then 10th mark list along with an affidavit should do it.
> 
> Seniors please throw some more light on this one.


For people born before 1989 as per Indian law 10th Certificate works as DOB proof. It worked in my case for both Aus and Canada. So don't worry and wait. 
All the Best

~Nik
EOI:- 29th Apr '13, Invite 5th May, Lodged: 6th June, Medicals 15th June, Medicals cleared 15th July, CO: 6th Aug, Grant: 23rd Aug'13


----------



## The Shobra

Hi all,
I uploaded all the required documents includ form 80 & form 1221.
Today I check the e visa page ,there is a link just under the medical result this link is :
(Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant)

Please ,It is normal ?

Thanks.


----------



## ojhaa

nikhiljuneja said:


> For people born before 1989 as per Indian law 10th Certificate works as DOB proof. It worked in my case for both Aus and Canada. So don't worry and wait.
> All the Best
> 
> ~Nik
> EOI:- 29th Apr '13, Invite 5th May, Lodged: 6th June, Medicals 15th June, Medicals cleared 15th July, CO: 6th Aug, Grant: 23rd Aug'13


Hi Nik 

Thanks for the info I was starting to get worried I too have used Class 10th marks card as proof of DOB which is front loaded with the other docs , getting a 30 year old birth certificate in India would next to impossible

Hope fully there will be no issues are there any supporting documents needed if you use the Class Tenth Marks Card as proof of DOB

Regards Anil


----------



## JP Mosa

The Shobra said:


> Hi all,
> I uploaded all the required documents includ form 80 & form 1221.
> Today I check the e visa page ,there is a link just under the medical result this link is :
> (Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant)
> 
> Please ,It is normal ?
> 
> Thanks.


Ignore it.......as you already submitted Form 80 and 1221


----------



## Gurpreethm

What happ to visa window, no grant on Monday ;(


----------



## surinsin

tds2013 said:


> Hi Surinsin
> 
> I just saw the waiting that you have done (since your lodgement) and the frequent change in CO....hats off to you mate...me in your place would have gone completely looney....i wish this wait ends soon in a big positive for you...


Hi TDS, 
Thanks for the wishes. I agree waiting is really hard but we have no choice. I wish and hope no one has to wait like me. 

Can someone please let me know if s/he has CO named Patricia assigned to his/her case. 

Cheers 
Suri.


----------



## mohsinhere

Hi,

In the sheet i can see some applicants who got grand without submitting PCC...is that possible? 

Mohsin


----------



## Nitakana

Just thought to share with you all that I got contacted by a case officer this morning.
I lodged my application on 20/06.

I have a question about the health evidence. I am requested to submit health evidence,
Currently I hold visa subclass 485 and I completed full medical exam about 14 months ago.
On DIAC website, it was shown before that Temporary residence holder would not be required to take medical exam for PR but seems they have changed the webpage, such info is no longer shown yet it just states that the exam can be re-used if it was taken within last 12 months. 
Has anyone used their medical results which were completed over 12 months ago?

I have sent her inquiry email but thought to ask everyone here too.. 

I am asked several more documents and I don't feel so relieved despite of the fact I've got CO...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

joejohn said:


> I too am worried... will CO ask PCC for countries stayed less than 12 months?


Of course not!!! I stayed in Germany for over 6.5 years..I had schengen visa which allows you to travel to 25 EU nations..I have travelled to quite a few countries 6-7 countries, in total i have travelled to 12 countries however i only provided two PCCs one of my home country and one from Germany thats it...no need to panick..Kish199's CO will understand this. he might have got:juggle: confused.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mohsinhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the sheet i can see some applicants who got grand without submitting PCC...is that possible?
> 
> Mohsin


no they might have not mentioned the date


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Gurpreethm said:


> What happ to visa window, no grant on Monday ;(


I am sure we will see lot of grants coming this week..its my sixth sense..

First week of September too


----------



## trends

*Got a grant*

Dear All 

Thanks for your support, it was good to associate with this forum and thread. I received the grant email today.lane:

My last day to enter Aussie is 14 May 2014.

I hope i will find a good job.

I wish you all the best.

Cheers

Trends


----------



## dippradhan

*Change Employer*

Hi,
I am waiting for CO since 17th Aug. I guess, by Oct last week, CO will be assigned for me. Unfortunately, I have to join a new company on Sep first week. Do I need to inform about change of employment? When and whom should I inform?


----------



## ind2oz

I had applied subclass 190, I am not able to view the sheet. Can someone approve the permission request.


----------



## yamahaneo

dippradhan said:


> Hi,
> I am waiting for CO since 17th Aug. I guess, by Oct last week, CO will be assigned for me. Unfortunately, I have to join a new company on Sep first week. Do I need to inform about change of employment? When and whom should I inform?


I guess you need to fill form 929


----------



## soumyo11

dippradhan said:


> Hi,
> I am waiting for CO since 17th Aug. I guess, by Oct last week, CO will be assigned for me. Unfortunately, I have to join a new company on Sep first week. Do I need to inform about change of employment? When and whom should I inform?


I think CO (and for that matter DIAC) will check / verify documents as on the date of visa lodgment. Based on those documents, decision will be made, hence your new employment may not have any impact on your decision. If CO asks for anything specific, you may inform him / her about the same.


----------



## shyam

ashish3116 said:


> Hi Shyam, Can you please advice what all tests do they conduct? I will also be going for the same.


They would do an X-Ray scanning of the chest.
Take blood samples and Urine samples for so mentioned diseases in the form 160 & 26
The doctor checks the whole upper body for any surgery marks and he does the normal testing.
They check weight and height, check you eye sight. 
And rest all generic questions.


----------



## dippradhan

yamahaneo said:


> I guess you need to fill form 929


What is form 929? What kind of information do I need to provide?


----------



## kish199

i got a grant today
yippeeeeeeeeeeeee

Rocky and guys 
u wud get it this week toooooooooo


----------



## mirza_755

trends said:


> Dear All
> 
> Thanks for your support, it was good to associate with this forum and thread. I received the grant email today.lane:
> 
> My last day to enter Aussie is 14 May 2014.
> 
> I hope i will find a good job.
> 
> I wish you all the best.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trends


Congrats mate


----------



## trends

nazanin5879 said:


> hi dear DSS and every one
> can u help me
> i lodged my visa application on 12 feb 2013 subclass 190 but after 3 months no case officer allocated to me ?
> is this usual?
> 
> i just received an email which is was in the CC of the email and email was to gsmteam34 with the c/0 name brooke king
> does any body know her
> up to know no body contacted with me ?


Hey I got a grant today from the same CO. The CO is usually busy , she does contact the client when something is needed. A good CO to work with, You need to be patient when dealing with CO. Did you uploaded all the required documents in the website.

If something is missing they will contact you.


----------



## soumyo11

dippradhan said:


> What is form 929? What kind of information do I need to provide?


I thought Form 929 was for change of address, passport details, relationship etc. More details @ Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## joejohn

kish199 said:


> i got a grant today
> yippeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Rocky and guys
> u wud get it this week toooooooooo


Congratulations!! 

What happened to Singapore PCC? Did CO agree without submitting it?


----------



## Sanje

Hi Guys,

Just i was assigned a CO. He has requested my spouse IELTS and medical for all of us.


----------



## whizzard

kish199 said:


> i got a grant today
> yippeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Rocky and guys
> u wud get it this week toooooooooo


Congrats Kish199....

Please update the spreadsheet tracker also so that people could watch the grant trends.

Link available in my signature below!


----------



## mithu93ku

kish199 said:


> i got a grant today
> yippeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Rocky and guys
> u wud get it this week toooooooooo


Congrats mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## mithu93ku

Sanje said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just i was assigned a CO. He has requested my spouse IELTS and medical for all of us.


Good news!


----------



## austrotter

kittydoll said:


> :hand::hand:no no japenese doll...just an indian doll..
> 
> joejohn has applied before me. july 6th.. yay!!
> 
> JoeJohn (July 06) < Kitty (July 11) < Colombo (July 15) < Ojhaa (July 18) < Terminator (July 23)
> 
> update this list if u need to, guys...




Applied on July 22.

Now just a question. I recently took a medical test (in April) for a temporary visa (573). And it says on my application that I need to wait till CO assess the health requirement. You reckon Ill have to take the whole set of tests again ? Anyone here who has dealt with this before ... moving from 573 directly to Bridging and then 189 ?


----------



## Sanje

kish199 said:


> i got a grant today
> yippeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Rocky and guys
> u wud get it this week toooooooooo


Congratulations Buddyyy


----------



## saintkamy

kish199 said:


> i got a grant today
> yippeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Rocky and guys
> u wud get it this week toooooooooo


Congrats mate : party:

Can you plz share your meds date, soo we can track processing timeline


----------



## kish199

rocky and guys

CO allocated yesterday
asked for singapore PCC
i told them i stayed there for less than 3 months

grant next day


----------



## Ben 10

Today i got this info .. in my Evisa page 
"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for "


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> Good news!



Bro please advice me on this : i got the medical page " The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for. "


----------



## saintkamy

Ben 10 said:


> Bro please advice me on this : i got the medical page " The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for. "


Thats a system glitch bro, dont worry it will vanish away


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> rocky and guys
> 
> CO allocated yesterday
> asked for singapore PCC
> i told them i stayed there for less than 3 months
> 
> grant next day


See i had forecasted yesterday that you would get your GRANT today you did...

Good to see 1st July applicant getting a grant..that puts me second on the list..July 26 applicant, *Sanje* has been allotted a CO, no news from my side..

Good luck mate..when are you relocating to australia?


----------



## Ben 10

saintkamy said:


> Thats a system glitch bro, dont worry it will vanish away


Why it happens for me ??
Previously it was mentioned no health checkup is required for this applicant !!!


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> Of course not!!! I stayed in Germany for over 6.5 years..I had schengen visa which allows you to travel to 25 EU nations..I have travelled to quite a few countries 6-7 countries, in total i have travelled to 12 countries however i only provided two PCCs one of my home country and one from Germany thats it...no need to panick..Kish199's CO will understand this. he might have got:juggle: confused.


hahaha That is the reason CO was not allotted. Sorting of you travel timeline will eat away his brain :bolt:


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> I am sure we will see lot of grants coming this week..its my sixth sense..
> 
> First week of September too


Yup even I have that gut feeling. I am also excepting my grant in first week of Sep :decision:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> hahaha That is the reason CO was not allotted. Sorting of you travel timeline will eat away his brain :bolt:


Rahul, 

even July 26 applicant have a CO, when will i have one???

seriously the wait is killing me..:dizzy::dizzy::dizzy::whoo::whoo:ainkiller:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Kish199 applied on the 1st of July, today got a grant.

i applied on the 2nd of july

anxiously expecting a grant soon..


----------



## oz_prrules

Ben 10 said:


> Today i got this info .. in my Evisa page
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for "


may be you have got a new CO..


----------



## amitgupte

kish199 said:


> i got a grant today
> yippeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Rocky and guys
> u wud get it this week toooooooooo



Awesome...congrats


----------



## Shreya10

Thats great ...u guys getting grants pretty quickly.
I am a 17 june 189 applicant ,did meds on 8 july and are cleared ,hubby did on 15 aug and still the links not gone.
Called up DIAC to find out CO 's been allocated on 22 aug ,but still no contact frm CO.WAITING .....


----------



## Rocky Balboa

hope we also hear something good this week..8 weeks complete and running on 9th week.


----------



## rANCHO

Dear All,

Thank you so much for the information provided in this form, I am one of the silent user reading all the posts every day and thinking when i will have the grant, As per the form i have per uploaded all the required documents including medical, I am so happy to share with all of you that today morning i received the GOLDEN EMAIL :second: lane:!!! Now it's time for job search :typing:

I wish every one all the best !!


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> Bro please advice me on this : i got the medical page " The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for. "


Hello Ben 10,
It is a system glitch and will disappear soon . 
Don't worry. :drum:


----------



## mithu93ku

rANCHO said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thank you so much for the information provided in this form, I am one of the silent user reading all the posts every day and thinking when i will have the grant, As per the form i have per uploaded all the required documents including medical, I am so happy to share with all of you that today morning i received the GOLDEN EMAIL :second: lane:!!! Now it's time for job search :typing:
> 
> I wish every one all the best !!


Congrats Mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## Hyd786

rANCHO said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thank you so much for the information provided in this form, I am one of the silent user reading all the posts every day and thinking when i will have the grant, As per the form i have per uploaded all the required documents including medical, I am so happy to share with all of you that today morning i received the GOLDEN EMAIL :second: lane:!!! Now it's time for job search :typing:
> 
> I wish every one all the best !!


Rancho, congrats for the getting the Grant !!!:hippie:

All the best for your job hunt :flame:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rANCHO said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thank you so much for the information provided in this form, I am one of the silent user reading all the posts every day and thinking when i will have the grant, As per the form i have per uploaded all the required documents including medical, I am so happy to share with all of you that today morning i received the GOLDEN EMAIL :second: lane:!!! Now it's time for job search :typing:
> 
> I wish every one all the best !!


Oh my god..you applied on the 27th of July and got a Grant in one month..

WOW..that is simply incredible..congrats good luck for the job hunt..


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> Rahul,
> 
> even July 26 applicant have a CO, when will i have one???
> 
> seriously the wait is killing me..:dizzy::dizzy::dizzy::whoo::whoo:ainkiller:


I sense you will get direct grant yaar


----------



## Ben 10

oz_prrules said:


> may be you have got a new CO..


How do you say like this ! and now it become normal, that "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. "


----------



## Ben 10

rANCHO said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thank you so much for the information provided in this form, I am one of the silent user reading all the posts every day and thinking when i will have the grant, As per the form i have per uploaded all the required documents including medical, I am so happy to share with all of you that today morning i received the GOLDEN EMAIL :second: lane:!!! Now it's time for job search :typing:
> 
> I wish every one all the best !!


" Congrats " :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## akiimanu

nikhiljuneja said:


> For people born before 1989 as per Indian law 10th Certificate works as DOB proof. It worked in my case for both Aus and Canada. So don't worry and wait.
> All the Best
> 
> ~Nik
> EOI:- 29th Apr '13, Invite 5th May, Lodged: 6th June, Medicals 15th June, Medicals cleared 15th July, CO: 6th Aug, Grant: 23rd Aug'13


HI Nik, 

Did you attach some other affidavit as well for DOB proof with 10th certificate. Or in eVISA site just 10th certificate against DOB proof + Passport copy.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Ben 10

rahulmenda said:


> I sense you will get direct grant yaar


are you thro any consultancy ?


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> How do you say like this ! and now it become normal, that "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship. "


Great Ben 10.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> I sense you will get direct grant yaar


:angel::angel:


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> Great Ben 10.


Bro what about your status ? any improvement ? and when you going to fly ?


----------



## Ben 10

Rocky Balboa said:


> :angel::angel:


Advance congratulation   :clap2: :clap2 :

Rocky you get grant tomoro


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> Bro what about your status ? any improvement ? and when you going to fly ?


No updates yet! Medicals referred on 28th July. Waiting for medicals clearance!


----------



## ssaditya

kish199 said:


> i got a grant today
> yippeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Rocky and guys
> u wud get it this week toooooooooo


congrats
:hippie:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ben 10 said:


> Advance congratulation   :clap2: :clap2 :
> 
> Rocky you get grant tomoro


Advance Thank you:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> No updates yet! Medicals referred on 28th July. Waiting for medicals clearance!


When u have submited ur Medical


----------



## tonton

MOC is currently processing 10th july referred cases


----------



## Gurpreethm

tonton said:


> MOC is currently processing 10th july referred cases


How do u know this?


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> When u have submited ur Medical


Uploaded 28th july.


----------



## killerbee82

Mine were referred 7 July last week it got cleared


----------



## Rocky Balboa

killerbee82 said:


> Mine were referred 7 July last week it got cleared


thats a good evidence in itself


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> Uploaded 28th july.


Hope it will get cleared soon, meanwhile what msg is geeting displayed on ur eVisa status for medical.


----------



## Gurpreethm

killerbee82 said:


> Mine were referred 7 July last week it got cleared


Good hope u will get G mail soon.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

my medical link still active, Organize your health .. and no news from CO..hope to get it cleared soon..uploaded on the 19th of July


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Gurpreethm said:


> Good hope u will get G mail soon.


G mail on gmail


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> my medical link still active, Organize your health .. and no news from CO..hope to get it cleared soon..uploaded on the 19th of July


Mine was uploaded on July 24 or 25 and msg is 'No Health avidance required for this .........'


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> Hope it will get cleared soon, meanwhile what msg is geeting displayed on ur eVisa status for medical.


For me and my wife,
Still health link there with
501 Medical Examination ..... completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination... Completed
707 HIV Test ... Completed

For my child 
" No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Gurpreethm said:


> Mine was uploaded on July 24 or 25 and msg is 'No Health avidance required for this .........'


hope you get G mail on your gmail soon..your meds are cleared..27th July applicant got a grant..so will you..trust me:laser:


----------



## tonton

Gurpreethm said:


> How do u know this?



My CO told


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> For me and my wife,
> Still health link there with
> 501 Medical Examination ..... completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination... Completed
> 707 HIV Test ... Completed
> 
> For my child
> " No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


Mine also shows the same set of informations for you and your wife..that pretty much is a indication of referral..anyways, hoping to get it cleared by next week and waiting for G mail on my gmail account


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> hope you get G mail on your gmail soon..your meds are cleared..27th July applicant got a grant..so will you..trust me:laser:


Thanks for ur wishes and keeping my finger croseed, and hoping people in this thread will get G soon


----------



## Rocky Balboa

tonton said:


> My CO told


Thanks a lot for sharing...


----------



## whizzard

Rocky Balboa said:


> my medical link still active, Organize your health .. and no news from CO..hope to get it cleared soon..uploaded on the 19th of July


Rocky - did you call DIAC again for knowing if CO has been assigned to you ?


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Mine also shows the same set of informations for you and your wife..that pretty much is a indication of referral..anyways, hoping to get it cleared by next week and waiting for G mail on my gmail account


Next week is crucial for you as well as Kevin Rudd ! 
You will win a grant for sure :fingerscrossed: but loads of confusion about Rudd. 
You both are sharing *R*.


----------



## ssaditya

am in third week of my visa logdement


----------



## ssaditya

dont knw how many weeks to weight


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hi All,

I got to know from medical conducting clinic that 2 forms have to be filled and brought on medical day to them. Please let me know which are these 2 forms.

Also, is form 80 compulsory to be submitted along with PCC


----------



## Gurpreethm

Link is getting displayed below my Health Details

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
*
Complete Character assessment particulars for this applicant

*although i had uploaded form 80 for both Myself and my wife


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> Link is getting displayed below my Health Details
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> *
> Complete Character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> *although i had uploaded form 80 for both Myself and my wife


Your medicals are cleared and you are very close to your Golden mail.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::drum:


----------



## soumyasingh

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got to know from medical conducting clinic that 2 forms have to be filled and brought on medical day to them. Please let me know which are these 2 forms.
> 
> Also, is form 80 compulsory to be submitted along with PCC


You need to take the form 26 & form 160 for your medicals. Any how I went to Fortis in Bangalore and there they only took Part A & Part B of form 26. Rest they said that it will be filled online by them. I hope this will help.

However, I have seen that some people do not provide form 80, but I guess its better to provide one with the PCC.


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> Your medicals are cleared and you are very close to your Golden mail.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::drum:


Keeping my fingercrossed


----------



## Nitakana

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got to know from medical conducting clinic that 2 forms have to be filled and brought on medical day to them. Please let me know which are these 2 forms.
> 
> Also, is form 80 compulsory to be submitted along with PCC


It must be form 26 and form 160


----------



## tds2013

soumyo11 said:


> I think CO (and for that matter DIAC) will check / verify documents as on the date of visa lodgment. Based on those documents, decision will be made, hence your new employment may not have any impact on your decision. If CO asks for anything specific, you may inform him / her about the same.


This is what it says on their website....

Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa

"The department needs to know, as soon as possible and in writing, about changes in circumstances that may affect the processing of your application such as:

you get a new job
you move to a new address
you get a new passport
you want to add or change the person authorised to act on your behalf in connection with the application
a birth or death in your family (a newborn child can be added to an application after it has been lodged but before a decision has been made)
you want to add a partner or dependent child to your application before a visa is granted
you and/or your dependent family members intend to travel to and from Australia while the application is being processed."


----------



## ashish0401

akiimanu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today we found one update in our application in eVisa page. We had already uploaded all the docs upfront except Form 80 for me and my partner. Today we could see one link appearing in our application which says "Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment to the department." under mine and my wife's tab.
> Does that mean CO is assigned ???
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 189 Applied on 19th July,2013.


Hi Dude,

Its a system Glitch,
Dont worry it will go away anf moreover you are not required to do anything on this until you get specific mail from your CO ( in email notonline ), once assigned.
And yes this does not mean that CO is been assigned . Once any activity happened the team will first send u a mail , afterwords CO will be assigned to u .
Hope this is clear . Even I have the same link for form 80 for me and my wife. So, dont worry and chill and wait for the mail of team allocation.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Nitakana

Many of you might be aware of this already but 
I came to know today that there is a form to inquire your application status online.
I have not used this myself so I do not know how much information it gives you back but
thought it can be useful for those who are anxiously waiting and have got no time to make a call to DIAC 

As I am not an active member here, it does not allow me to post URL.
If you google "general skilled migration post-lodgement enquiry form"
you will be able to find the form.


----------



## Maria_Sal

Many thanks nitakana and soumya....

actually form 80 is 15 pages so i was feeling lazy to fill 2 forms separately for me and spouse...
now i feel i should do it....


----------



## soumyasingh

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got to know from medical conducting clinic that 2 forms have to be filled and brought on medical day to them. Please let me know which are these 2 forms.
> 
> Also, is form 80 compulsory to be submitted along with PCC





Maria_Sal said:


> Many thanks nitakana and soumya....
> 
> actually form 80 is 15 pages so i was feeling lazy to fill 2 forms separately for me and spouse...
> now i feel i should do it....


No pain no gain !!!! lol!!!


----------



## kish199

*thanks guys*

I applied for canada PR and am on the verge of getting it-hopefully by dec 2013
But Aus was faster

I am grateful to all forum members especially to Rocky *whose been the most helpful and active member*


----------



## shaikjalal

I called up DIAC today, incidentally I was allocated team today :l) team 33 brisbane.. the operator told I should have CO soon .. and my medicals look fine .. hopefully will have my Grant soon too. cheers !!!


----------



## ashish0401

Shreya10 said:


> Thats great ...u guys getting grants pretty quickly.
> I am a 17 june 189 applicant ,did meds on 8 july and are cleared ,hubby did on 15 aug and still the links not gone.
> Called up DIAC to find out CO 's been allocated on 22 aug ,but still no contact frm CO.WAITING .....


Hi Shreya,

I recently read on forum that guy lodged on july 17th got CO today.
I think your CO is just around . you will definitely get the CO in next 48 hours my gut feeling.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Ani.pepe

kish199 said:


> I applied for canada PR and am on the verge of getting it-hopefully by dec 2013
> But Aus was faster
> 
> I am grateful to all forum members especially to Rocky *whose been the most helpful and active member*



Congrats Kish199...


----------



## Maddy27

Rocky,

I have a feeling you will get direct grant before end of this week.

For Gurpreethm as well same feeling.

Goodluck guys.


----------



## Maddy27

kish199 said:


> I applied for canada PR and am on the verge of getting it-hopefully by dec 2013
> But Aus was faster
> 
> I am grateful to all forum members especially to Rocky *whose been the most helpful and active member*


Congrats Kish

It was quite fast reaction from your CO.

Hope mine too is a fast reactor, sent requested docs yesterday by mail, now waiting again.


----------



## About2013

Rocky Balboa said:


> Of course not!!! I stayed in Germany for over 6.5 years..I had schengen visa which allows you to travel to 25 EU nations..I have travelled to quite a few countries 6-7 countries, in total i have travelled to 12 countries however i only provided two PCCs one of my home country and one from Germany thats it...no need to panick..Kish199's CO will understand this. he might have got:juggle: confused.


Five year back my partner (Dependent) lived in Canada for approx 2.5 years do he need to produce Canadian PPC too?


----------



## kish199

still
Do the officers in port of entry in aus check our finances or bank balances?


----------



## JP Mosa

About2013 said:


> Five year back my partner (Dependent) lived in Canada for approx 2.5 years do he need to produce Canadian PPC too?


More than 12 months of stay in any country in last 10 years ........YES


----------



## ashish0401

Nitakana said:


> Many of you might be aware of this already but
> I came to know today that there is a form to inquire your application status online.
> I have not used this myself so I do not know how much information it gives you back but
> thought it can be useful for those who are anxiously waiting and have got no time to make a call to DIAC
> 
> As I am not an active member here, it does not allow me to post URL.
> If you google "general skilled migration post-lodgement enquiry form"
> you will be able to find the form.


Hi Nitakana,

i just went through that form and i raised 2 queries about my application ( you can ask only 2 queries at a time ) . once done you will get a mail from DIAC about your queries and guess what .
THey WONT send you details specific you visa application. They will attach PDF about general info about your queries.
So, This form is not gonna replacing calling to DIAC in any case.
So , guys on this forum we need to call DIAC about status of our visa, this form is not useful guys.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## himanarw

Hi All,

What the heck after like 24mins of waiting to the DIAC call centre. Lady I had a word with replied "sorry I cant access your application as our systems arent working" 

When asked how about my CO ? She replied it will take another month or so cuz of high volume applications.

Donn know whats happening ..


----------



## Nitakana

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Nitakana,
> 
> i just went through that form and i raised 2 queries about my application ( you can ask only 2 queries at a time ) . once done you will get a mail from DIAC about your queries and guess what .
> THey WONT send you details specific you visa application. They will attach PDF about general info about your queries.
> So, This form is not gonna replacing calling to DIAC in any case.
> So , guys on this forum we need to call DIAC about status of our visa, this form is not useful guys.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Thanks Ashish, for trying that out and informing everyone! 
Too bad it's just a general info...


Application Lodged: 20/06
CO Allocated: 27/08


----------



## ashish0401

himanarw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What the heck after like 24mins of waiting to the DIAC call centre. Lady I had a word with replied "sorry I cant access your application as our systems arent working"
> 
> When asked how about my CO ? She replied it will take another month or so cuz of high volume applications.
> 
> Donn know whats happening ..


Hi,

Can u update your details about your VISA journey.
That would be helpful for many of us here.
Like which visa u filled and when you did what like lodged and Meds etc....

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## nikhiljuneja

akiimanu said:


> HI Nik,
> 
> Did you attach some other affidavit as well for DOB proof with 10th certificate. Or in eVISA site just 10th certificate against DOB proof + Passport copy.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


It was just 10th Certificate and Passport COpy

~Nik


----------



## mindfreak

kish199 said:


> still
> Do the officers in port of entry in aus check our finances or bank balances?


Nope. They check the cash that you're carrying - should not be more than 10000 AUD


----------



## Vijay24

mindfreak said:


> Nope. They check the cash that you're carrying - should not be more than 10000 AUD


Cool. Even I needed to know about this. Thanks


----------



## Sanje

mithu93ku said:


> No updates yet! Medicals referred on 28th July. Waiting for medicals clearance!


Hi Mithu,


Do you know the reason for why your medical referred ?


----------



## manan_1986

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Folks, update your status in Google Spread Sheet.
> Who are looking for time lines and others queries, will get a scenario from it too. :drum::drum:


can someone please provide me the link for checking my status


----------



## Rocky Balboa

whizzard said:


> Rocky - did you call DIAC again for knowing if CO has been assigned to you ?


Hell NO! i don't want put my visa application in peril..calling persistenly can have negative repercussions ...only after it exceeds 10 weeks may i THINK ABOUT calling them again.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Next week is crucial for you as well as Kevin Rudd !
> You will win a grant for sure :fingerscrossed: but loads of confusion about Rudd.
> You both are sharing *R*.


How did you know my real name starts with R? Were you throwing a stone in the dark or because of my pseudonym...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

About2013 said:


> Five year back my partner (Dependent) lived in Canada for approx 2.5 years do he need to produce Canadian PPC too?


of Course, if you or your migrating dependents have lived in any countries for over 12 months in the last ten years, you and they are required to supply the respective PCC for each country


----------



## Rocky Balboa

manan_1986 said:


> can someone please provide me the link for checking my status


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kish199 said:


> I applied for canada PR and am on the verge of getting it-hopefully by dec 2013
> But Aus was faster
> 
> I am grateful to all forum members especially to Rocky *whose been the most helpful and active member*


I hope you get Canadian PR as welleace: you can then have dual citizenship


----------



## shift_move

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Shreya,
> 
> I recently read on forum that guy lodged on july 17th got CO today.
> I think your CO is just around . you will definitely get the CO in next 48 hours my gut feeling.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


wow,
17th June did not get a CO yet, but a 17th July got one already. Must be a onshore applicant??


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ssaditya said:


> dont knw how many weeks to weight


i am running on 9th week..wait for few more weekseace:


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> i am running on 9th week..wait for few more weekseace:


wait wait wait wait ............. G is waiting for u


----------



## mindfreak

Rocky Balboa said:


> i am running on 9th week..wait for few more weekseace:


I am sure you have a CO by now, perhaps he/she is waiting for ur medicals to get cleared, and then send u the grant mail directly.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Maddy27 said:


> Rocky,
> 
> I have a feeling you will get direct grant before end of this week.
> 
> For Gurpreethm as well same feeling.
> 
> Goodluck guys.


really you think so..i hope it turns into reality:tea:eace:


----------



## Gurpreethm

Maddy27 said:


> Rocky,
> 
> I have a feeling you will get direct grant before end of this week.
> 
> For Gurpreethm as well same feeling.
> 
> Goodluck guys.


Thanks Maddy for ur support


----------



## Shreya10

shift_move said:


> wow,
> 17th June did not get a CO yet, but a 17th July got one already. Must be a onshore applicant??


Hope my is the case where a grant is given with no Contact from CO 
btw i have uploaded evetin including form 80 ,meds ,pcc.So i think the CO jus needs to give the grant now


----------



## Rocky Balboa

If everything is frontloaded a CO doesnt necessarily contact you.. i completed 8 weeks and i have never been contacted by a CO. For 190 visa application, it takes 5-6 weeks for CO allocation. A direct grant is quite possible


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> How did you know my real name starts with R? Were you throwing a stone in the dark or because of my pseudonym...


Ha ha ha ! I got your TRN number and Password.


----------



## manan_1986

Rocky Balboa said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


hey rocky just a quick question, when i am checking my evisa application it still says the documents which i submitted on 14th august as requested instead of received moreover my health it says requested and in the bottom its written 

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

What am i looking at???


----------



## ashish0401

shift_move said:


> wow,
> 17th June did not get a CO yet, but a 17th July got one already. Must be a onshore applicant??


ya he is in melbourne


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Ha ha ha ! I got your TRN number and Password.


Please conceal those private stuffs and keep it away from the reach of my CO's


----------



## Rocky Balboa

manan_1986 said:


> hey rocky just a quick question, when i am checking my evisa application it still says the documents which i submitted on 14th august as requested instead of received moreover my health it says requested and in the bottom its written
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> What am i looking at???


Your medicals are cleared however other documents which you uploaded needs to be manually changed to received by technical persons of DIAC or a CO..dont worry about it.


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Please conceal those private stuffs and keep it away from the reach of my CO's


You CO is already contacting with me and assured that next week you will get your grant! 
More importantly you have to receive it from me as I suggested CO. :drum::drum:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

onshore applicants get first priority


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> You CO is already contacting with me and assured that next week you will get your grant!
> More importantly you have to receive it from me as I suggested CO. :drum::drum:


and do you know what? your CO told me that your G mail should be dispatched by my secretary...:drum::drum::drum::fish::fish:eace:eace:


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> and do you know what? your CO told me that your G mail should be dispatched by my secretary...:drum::drum::drum::fish::fish:eace:eace:


hmmm :croc::croc::laugh::laugh::frusty:


----------



## manan_1986

Rocky Balboa said:


> Please conceal those private stuffs and keep it away from the reach of my CO's


Thanks ROCKY....


----------



## PDHUNT

Hello All,

Just want to update you guys with the process of obtaining PCC in India.
We have applied for PCC via Passport office(online, first fill the form, pay the fees of 500 Rs and schduled an appointment).
I have got my PCC on the same day as my appointment, as I have my passport re-issued around 3 months back. And I have been told by Passport Officer that if the passport is less than 6 months old then, they will issue the PCC within few hours(in my case it took around 3 hours). 
For my wife, we are still waiting for any update form Passport office as she has done with the police inquiry and when check the online status of my wife's application it states as below:

"*PCC application granted on DD/MM/2013. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Vadodara. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an email/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.*"

so fingers crossed


----------



## cool_nax

Hello All,
I am planning to apply for subclass 189 Visa and my current situation is as below.
Wife (Primary Applicant)
Me (Secondary Applicant with supporting Partner Skill).
Till last month situation was in the opposite way but since DIAC made restrictions for the Software Programmers I thought of moving back to the seconday applicant and make my wife as Primary Applicant. 
The question I have is that my wife is not working at the moment and the experience she had is from 2006-2010. So will DIAC consider this or will reject mentioning that she is not working at the moment.Please advise.


----------



## shishir

hey experts, 
make me clear about one ques as I am really confused. I worked for a company for only three and half months. Can I add this experience to my total work experience? Is there any possibility that DIAC will not agree with me since the job period was too short???


----------



## Addi

kish199 said:


> i got a grant today
> yippeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Rocky and guys
> u wud get it this week toooooooooo


Congratssss


----------



## rahulmenda

Ben 10 said:


> are you thro any consultancy ?


Yes I am tru Consultant, Infant Jesus Consultant, Secunderabad.


----------



## adc14

Got CO yesterday. 

My agent told me to fill-up form 80...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

adc14 said:


> Got CO yesterday.
> 
> My agent told me to fill-up form 80...


Good stuff..share your timeline in the signature

here is how you do it..click on the link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## rahulmenda

killerbee82 said:


> Mine were referred 7 July last week it got cleared


Dude Adelaide teams are working very slow than Brisbane Team. B.team granting in 3 months, where as A team taking 4- 5 month for grant. Horrible :doh::doh::doh::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

manan_1986 said:


> Thanks ROCKY....


You are Welcome my friend.


----------



## shishir

plz somebody make me clear about one ques as I am really confused. I worked for a company for only three and half months. Can I add this experience to my total work experience? Is there any possibility that DIAC will not agree with me since the job period was too short???


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> my medical link still active, Organize your health .. and no news from CO..hope to get it cleared soon..uploaded on the 19th of July


For me it took 40 days dude:shocked:. we pray for u


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> For me it took 40 days dude:shocked:. we pray for u


when was it referred rahul?


----------



## rahulmenda

shishir said:


> plz somebody make me clear about one ques as I am really confused. I worked for a company for only three and half months. Can I add this experience to my total work experience? Is there any possibility that DIAC will not agree with me since the job period was too short???


No need of any confusion. Just mail the exp letter and the related docs. They are concerned about genuine job exp. not the period  just me clear from your side. no need to panic:nono::nono:


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> when was it referred rahul?


I did Medicals on 19th June. It submitted to DAIC on 28th June. Link was the for 41 day, that is on 31st Aug link got disappeared and "No medical ...." was updated from then it was there like that only. on 05th Aug I got mail from new CO that my case is routed to her.:shocked: all are clear even new Co mailed me that she had all doc no need of any other docs. Just waiting for GRANT. :ranger::ranger:


----------



## adc14

Rocky Balboa said:


> Good stuff..share your timeline in the signature
> 
> here is how you do it..click on the link
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


Hello! I am using mobile phone, im not sure if it works....

But here's my time line...
30-july. nsw approval/invitation
5-aug. lodge 190
10-aug. med
15-aug. pcc
27-aug. co
?????? Grant


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> I did Medicals on 19th June. It submitted to DAIC on 28th June. Link was the for 41 day, that is on *31st Aug link got disappeared* and "No medical ...." was updated from then it was there like that only. on 05th Aug I got mail from new CO that my case is routed to her.:shocked: all are clear even new Co mailed me that she had all doc no need of any other docs. Just waiting for GRANT. :ranger::ranger:


you have a time machine:shocked:lane:lane: why dont you travel to Oz before your grant?


----------



## rahulmenda

About2013 said:


> Five year back my partner (Dependent) lived in Canada for approx 2.5 years do he need to produce Canadian PPC too?


I think you need it. In our consultant we had a same case. they asked for Cand. PCC. just keep clear communication with you CO.


----------



## rahulmenda

Vijay24 said:


> Cool. Even I needed to know about this. Thanks


I think you need it. In our consultant we had a same case. they asked for Cand. PCC. just keep clear communication with you CO.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

adc14 said:


> Hello! I am using mobile phone, im not sure if it works....
> 
> But here's my time line...
> 30-july. nsw approval/invitation
> 5-aug. lodge 190
> 10-aug. med
> 15-aug. pcc
> 27-aug. co
> ?????? Grant


Are you onshore applicant? you got CO in 22 days..thats 3 weeks:confused2:


----------



## rahulmenda

mithu93ku said:


> Ha ha ha ! I got your TRN number and Password.


Congrates, now wait for you further process :juggle::juggle:


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> you have a time machine:shocked:lane:lane: why dont you travel to Oz before your grant?


hahahah


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Rahul, you will get your grant this Friday, final day of this month..Book you ticket for September


----------



## adc14

Rocky Balboa said:


> Are you onshore applicant? you got CO in 22 days..thats 3 weeks:confused2:


Really unexpected bro!

Offshore... Developer programmer

How long will it takes to get the golden email?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

You can get it tomorrow if your Character, Health and Skill requirements are met! Good luck


----------



## adc14

Rocky Balboa said:


> You can get it tomorrow if your Character, Health and Skill requirements are met! Good luck


Thank you bro! 

I hope and pray that you'll hear your co very soon... 😊


----------



## starwars123

kish199 said:


> I applied for canada PR and am on the verge of getting it-hopefully by dec 2013
> But Aus was faster
> 
> I am grateful to all forum members especially to Rocky *whose been the most helpful and active member*


Hi have sent you a PM


----------



## pandakou

shaikjalal said:


> I called up DIAC today, incidentally I was allocated team today :l) team 33 brisbane.. the operator told I should have CO soon .. and my medicals look fine .. hopefully will have my Grant soon too. cheers !!!


R u 189 applicant or 190 and what's u'r base location?


----------



## soumyo11

Any offshore applicants from July here, who has got a CO yet ?

Self applied on 30th July (189 - Offshore).


----------



## Rocky Balboa

2nd July applicant, 190 visa subclass, yet No CO yet..running on 9th week..for 190 visa, it only takes 5 weeks.

Offshore


----------



## soumyo11

Rocky Balboa said:


> 2nd July applicant, 190 visa subclass, yet No CO yet..running on 9th week..for 190 visa, it only takes 5 weeks.
> 
> Offshore


Huh .... Didn't realize even 190 is taking such a long time....Donno when will the clock tick for 189 then ... Patience !!!!


----------



## happybuddha

rahulmenda said:


> Yes I am tru Consultant, Infant Jesus Consultant, Secunderabad.


They have been in the business a long time, haven't they ? Somewhere near one of the Churches on SP road. Fond memories of that city man.


----------



## cool_nax

Hello All,
I am planning to apply for subclass 189 Visa and my current situation is as below.
Wife (Primary Applicant)
Me (Secondary Applicant with supporting Partner Skill).
Till last month situation was in the opposite way but since DIAC made restrictions for the Software Programmers I thought of moving back to the seconday applicant and make my wife as Primary Applicant.
The question I have is that my wife is not working at the moment and the experience she had is from 2006-2010. So will DIAC consider this or will reject mentioning that she is not working at the moment.Please advise.


----------



## cool_nax

Hello All,
I am planning to apply for subclass 190 Visa and my current situation is as below.
Wife (Primary Applicant)
Me (Secondary Applicant with supporting Partner Skill).
Till last month situation was in the opposite way but since DIAC made restrictions for the Software Programmers I thought of moving back to the seconday applicant and make my wife as Primary Applicant.
The question I have is that my wife is not working at the moment and the experience she had is from 2006-2010. So will DIAC consider this or will reject mentioning that she is not working at the moment.Please advise.


----------



## Nasho

Hey guys, I am joining the club now, got Ss from SA and waiting for a CO. My consultant recommended not to get a PCC or do the medicals till the CO asks for it!!

Now, I would like to know, when should I expect the assignment of a CO? How long does it take????


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey Guys here is my status. I applied for 261111 as well ICT on June 7. I am well behind you ofcourse, but what I wanted to know was, while I am waiting for my ACS and IELTS results what can I do to prepare for EOI, assuming all goes well. For example what documents do I need. I got married in Feb so I guess one thing I need is my marriage registration, what else do I need so I can have everything ready by the time the results come.

Thanks


----------



## IndianOZ

Thanks for the reply. We have done our Meds and the reports have been uploaded. My husband and my status shows "no health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department of immigration and citizenship"
But my son's has been uploaded earlier on 26th and his status still shows "Organise health checks". No CO yet, No movement from DIAC as of yet


----------



## joejohn

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey Guys here is my status. I applied for 261111 as well ICT on June 7. I am well behind you ofcourse, but what I wanted to know was, while I am waiting for my ACS and IELTS results what can I do to prepare for EOI, assuming all goes well. For example what documents do I need. I got married in Feb so I guess one thing I need is my marriage registration, what else do I need so I can have everything ready by the time the results come.
> 
> Thanks


Here is the checklist for 189 - http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## shyam

Mine too..

The medical results have been uploaded and the update on the website brought bit relief and smile.

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

This is what i got on the website. 

Now its CO turn to show up and do the needful :fingerscrossed:


----------



## killerbee82

Nasho said:


> Hey guys, I am joining the club now, got Ss from SA and waiting for a CO. My consultant recommended not to get a PCC or do the medicals till the CO asks for it!!
> 
> Now, I would like to know, when should I expect the assignment of a CO? How long does it take????


NO! you should do your medicals and your PCC as soon as possible you will get the grant much faster.


----------



## Shreya10

soumyo11 said:


> Huh .... Didn't realize even 190 is taking such a long time....Donno when will the clock tick for 189 then ... Patience !!!!


Yeah ..i knw ..too long ..wats ur timeline


----------



## mindfreak

killerbee82 said:


> NO! you should do your medicals and your PCC as soon as possible you will get the grant much faster.


You're getting ur grant this week mate, have a strong feeling!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Thanks so much Joe. But is this just for EOI. I was looking for documents I need at the time of submitting EOI.


----------



## Sinchan

PDHUNT said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just want to update you guys with the process of obtaining PCC in India.
> We have applied for PCC via Passport office(online, first fill the form, pay the fees of 500 Rs and schduled an appointment).
> I have got my PCC on the same day as my appointment, as I have my passport re-issued around 3 months back. And I have been told by Passport Officer that if the passport is less than 6 months old then, they will issue the PCC within few hours(in my case it took around 3 hours).
> For my wife, we are still waiting for any update form Passport office as she has done with the police inquiry and when check the online status of my wife's application it states as below:
> 
> "*PCC application granted on DD/MM/2013. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, District Vadodara. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an email/sms once the PCC is ready for collection.*"
> 
> so fingers crossed


Hi friends,

I am from Kolkata, India. I got my 189 invitation on 1st July and applied for PCC online about one month ago. They gave me an appointment. I reached there in time and they handed me over my certificate within an hour. I have never come across such brisk government service in my life. It was great !!! 

I would suggest my friends here to apply for PCC approx. 15 days prior to the date you plan to lodge / make payment against your Visa invitation. However, you may apply for PCC after visa lodgement also depending on the CO allocation time. the idea should be to complete PCC before CO is allocated. You would probably get an appointment after a month for PCC. I am not sure if the time varies from city to city. However, their helplines are also helpful. You may check about the timeframe for getting appointment for PCC before you apply.

Thanks

Sinchan


----------



## erbash

utsc said:


> My friend lives in the UAE and he has applied for 189 visa and has listed his wife as a non accompanying dependent since she will not be migrating to Australia as they are living separately and are planning to file for divorce shortly.
> 
> Is his wife required to do the Australian medical examination? His wife is highly unlikely to corporate with him in this matter. Thank you.


If he has already applied he can get a definite answer by checking his application page. Under his wife's application if there is a link like "Organize your health examinations" then this means it is required. I think this is the definite answer.


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

hi admin in case of pregnant lady, does the case officer accepts the HEP B test only or does he puts the case on hold and ask for full medical? 

and how long does it take after the medical to receive the results?

thanks


----------



## jain.v2007

DIAC Status tracker is not working for me today.


----------



## drshk

Hi all, I have recently received QLD state nomination and am going to submit my 190 visa soon. I have already done the PCCs, with regards to medical examination how do you do it before case officer is assigned as you would need HAP id or some referral letter right for exam booking?

Also, if we have already done some medical exam earlier this year for our temporary visa (chest x-ray, nurse screening and general medical) would we need to repeat these or can we just do the remaining tests eg. blood test.

Thanks in advance for any advice.



killerbee82 said:


> NO! you should do your medicals and your PCC as soon as possible you will get the grant much faster.


----------



## terminator1

Deepalohiankhas said:


> hi admin in case of pregnant lady, does the case officer accepts the HEP B test only or does he puts the case on hold and ask for full medical?
> 
> and how long does it take after the medical to receive the results?
> 
> thanks


in case of pregnant lady, the application will be put on hold until the delivery is done.


----------



## JP Mosa

drshk said:


> Hi all, I have recently received QLD state nomination and am going to submit my 190 visa soon. I have already done the PCCs, with regards to medical examination how do you do it before case officer is assigned as you would need HAP id or some referral letter right for exam booking?
> 
> Also, if we have already done some medical exam earlier this year for our temporary visa (chest x-ray, nurse screening and general medical) would we need to repeat these or can we just do the remaining tests eg. blood test.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


while filling your online evisa application...you need to enter your previous temporary visa medicals details ......with HAP ID If you have.........If its less than 12 months old...............then .....after submission of you evisa application..........your CO WILL LET YOU KNOW WHETHER YOU NEED FURTHER MEDICALS OR NOT..............PCC you can get it before hand

Cheers


----------



## drshk

Hi JP Mosa,

Many thanks for your response, so we do need to wait for CO advice on further medicals and cannot do them beforehand.

I have a Health Request ID on the referral letter for health exam for my previous visa. Is this the same as HAP ID?

Thanks again.



JP Mosa said:


> while filling your online evisa application...you need to enter your previous temporary visa medicals details ......with HAP ID If you have.........If its less than 12 months old...............then .....after submission of you evisa application..........your CO WILL LET YOU KNOW WHETHER YOU NEED FURTHER MEDICALS OR NOT..............PCC you can get it before hand
> 
> Cheers


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

I have assigned with a CO on 21st august 2013 and have requested for medicals for spouse. we have undergone medicals on 22nd aug in melbourne and have provided the reference number to case officer. 

Will case officer asks more docs again or once he receive medicals clearance can we expect grant?

TIA


----------



## Vijay24

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have assigned with a CO on 21st august 2013 and have requested for medicals for spouse. we have undergone medicals on 22nd aug in melbourne and have provided the reference number to case officer.
> 
> Will case officer asks more docs again or once he receive medicals clearance can we expect grant?
> 
> TIA


If you have submitted other docs like pay slips, employment docs, tax documents etc he may not ask. If he is unsatisfied with any of these things and require more for verification, he may ask.


----------



## Vijay24

So everyone started to be silent spectators, is it?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

soumyo11 said:


> Huh .... Didn't realize even 190 is taking such a long time....Donno when will the clock tick for 189 then ... Patience !!!!


yes due to huge rush of applications.. price hike in July and now September, all CO's are extremely busy


----------



## Gurpreethm

Status change for my Medical now its showing 'The health examinations required for this application have not yet been determined. Your case will be reffered to case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding wether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note this will not occur untill case officer investigate ur case in line with published processing times for visa that you have applied for.


----------



## carolina_r

Gurpreethm said:


> Status change for my Medical now its showing 'The health examinations required for this application have not yet been determined. Your case will be reffered to case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding wether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note this will not occur untill case officer investigate ur case in line with published processing times for visa that you have applied for.


Mine too!!


----------



## manan_1986

guys till yesterday i was getting no further health requirements are determined for this person and today i am getting this message

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

what am i looking at??


----------



## Aparwar

Gurpreethm said:


> Status change for my Medical now its showing 'The health examinations required for this application have not yet been determined. Your case will be reffered to case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding wether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note this will not occur untill case officer investigate ur case in line with published processing times for visa that you have applied for.


Mine too...system glitch, will change back.


----------



## manan_1986

Rocky Balboa said:


> You are Welcome my friend.


hey rocky just a quick question till yesterday the system said no further health verification is required and today it is giving the following msg 

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

what am i looking at??


----------



## jmdrdy

adc14 said:


> Hello! I am using mobile phone, im not sure if it works....
> 
> But here's my time line...
> 30-july. nsw approval/invitation
> 5-aug. lodge 190
> 10-aug. med
> 15-aug. pcc
> 27-aug. co
> ?????? Grant



May i know Which team you are assigned?


----------



## amitso

Me too got the same message "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined......", I have done my medicals on 22nd July with my wife and kid.

Confused, hope it is a system glitch and not a medical refered.


----------



## mayankp

Sinchan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am from Kolkata, India. I got my 189 invitation on 1st July and applied for PCC online about one month ago. They gave me an appointment. I reached there in time and they handed me over my certificate within an hour. I have never come across such brisk government service in my life. It was great !!!
> 
> I would suggest my friends here to apply for PCC approx. 15 days prior to the date you plan to lodge / make payment against your Visa invitation. However, you may apply for PCC after visa lodgement also depending on the CO allocation time. the idea should be to complete PCC before CO is allocated. You would probably get an appointment after a month for PCC. I am not sure if the time varies from city to city. However, their helplines are also helpful. You may check about the timeframe for getting appointment for PCC before you apply.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sinchan


Lucky guys.

I just went through my appointment yesterday and they say it will take max 10-15 days to get PCC. I still need to appear in Police Station on receipt of call from them then need to wait for PSK's message to collect certificate.


----------



## Tans

Hi All,

I’m confused. I called up DIAC today and asked whether CO has been allocated. She said, it takes generally 9 weeks and it is within the time frame. Then I asked that lady, whether at-least am I assigned to a team. She said, yes I have been assigned with a team but she cann’t tell me the team name because of security reasons! I don’t understand why she said this. Have anyone else got this kind of response earlier? I couldn’t argue much by saying many of the forum members have been told which team they have been allocated to!

Cheers,
Tans


----------



## adc14

jmdrdy said:


> May i know Which team you are assigned?


adelaide.gsm.team06


----------



## manan_1986

Aparwar said:


> Mine too...system glitch, will change back.


Health status back to normal 
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


----------



## Aparwar

manan_1986 said:


> Health status back to normal
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


With the rupee tanking, am more worried about the grant. Should come soon for all!


----------



## Gurpreethm

manan_1986 said:


> Health status back to normal
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


Yes it back to normal now


----------



## Vijay24

Hope AUD doesn't cross 60/-. It will be tough (


----------



## Gurpreethm

Vijay24 said:


> Hope AUD doesn't cross 60/-. It will be tough (


omg its 60.7


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> Rahul, you will get your grant this Friday, final day of this month..Book you ticket for September


May ur words come true


----------



## carolina_r

manan_1986 said:


> Health status back to normal
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


Mine too!!!! Yupeeeeeee!☺


----------



## Hyd786

Aparwar said:


> With the rupee tanking, am more worried about the grant. Should come soon for all!


Don't just worry about the Grant, worry about the every problem it brings along .....


----------



## shaikjalal

pandakou said:


> R u 189 applicant or 190 and what's u'r base location?


189 offshore applicant


----------



## dippradhan

*PCC steps in India*

Could you please share what you have done to do PCC in India?


----------



## surinsin

Hi All,

Finally I got my third CO assigned on 20th Aug'13. 

Please let me know if someone has CO with first name starts with "P" from Brisbane team 34. I dont have her initials as I dont know her full name.

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## Aparwar

Gurpreethm said:


> omg its 60.7


USD crossed 68.75, AUD crossed 61.25


----------



## Aparwar

dippradhan said:


> Could you please share what you have done to do PCC in India?


Go to passportindia.gov.in, fill a form, upload it. No need for appointment and you can straightaway visit a PSK. 

As long as your current add is same on passport, you will get it in 2 hours. Incase diff, they will do the usual police verification and may take upto 20 odd days.


----------



## saurabh.paliwal81

Hello everyone,

Today i got my CO allocation email from DIAC.
i filed my visa on 18th june 2013.

Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## dippradhan

saurabh.paliwal81 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today i got my CO allocation email from DIAC.
> i filed my visa on 18th june 2013.
> 
> Thanks,
> Saurabh


Have you done your PCC from INDIA? Could you please share what did u do for this?


----------



## saurabh.paliwal81

*PCC process*

PCC is quite easy

i got my PCC from india only. 
just fill out the pdf form...upload it online > get an appointment >
visit PSK (passport seva kendra) with all docs and PCC is given to you on 
the same day.

its a matter of few hours.

Thanks,
Saurabh


----------



## Hyd786

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I got my third CO assigned on 20th Aug'13.
> 
> Please let me know if someone has CO with first name starts with "P" from Brisbane team 34. I dont have her initials as I dont know her full name.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


No offence meant...

But 3rd CO?? lol..

I heard they change their immigration rules often but now they've started doing the same with CO allocation...weird :frusty:


----------



## Vijay24

Aparwar said:


> Go to passportindia.gov.in, fill a form, upload it. No need for appointment and you can straightaway visit a PSK.
> 
> As long as your current add is same on passport, you will get it in 2 hours. Incase diff, they will do the usual police verification and may take upto 20 odd days.


If it is different address also you get it in 2 hours. Submit latest bank statement with the current address and get a letter head proof for your current address from your company.


----------



## Ani.pepe

Vijay24 said:


> If it is different address also you get it in 2 hours. Submit latest bank statement with the current address and get a letter head proof for your current address from your company.


The address on my passport and current address is different. I provided the latest bank statements as well as bills to show my current address in Mumbai and after 10 days of waiting .. i checked with the local police station and they tell me it takes more than a month .. I am now getting anxious.

I got to know from the police that there are 2 types of clearance 1 that is done from passport office and 1 from police (ie for Visa's etc) which is done online from the police website...some one please advice clearly what clearance is required?

Please help seniors


----------



## Vijay24

Ani.pepe said:


> The address on my passport and current address is different. I provided the latest bank statements as well as bills to show my current address in Mumbai and after 10 days of waiting .. i checked with the local police station and they tell me it takes more than a month .. I am now getting anxious.
> 
> I got to know from the police that there are 2 types of clearance 1 that is done from passport office and 1 from police (ie for Visa's etc) which is done online from the police website...some one please advice clearly what clearance is required?
> 
> Please help seniors


The one which is done in Passport office is what we have done. Check with Passport office by providing the documents. No need to go to police station. Directly walk in with the documents and submit. You will get the PCC within 2 hrs


----------



## jmdrdy

tanvir360 said:


> Hope ull get the CO by 1st Sep.......................:roll:
> 
> Can u plz tell me wat bout the med status showing in ur box.....???


it briefly shows whether health examniation requires relies on a CO to be assigned.


----------



## Mashtor

I have done my medical test on 05.08.2013. Still now organize ur medical link is showing......!!!! What does it mean? How long it may take to disappear?


----------



## Ani.pepe

Vijay24 said:


> The one which is done in Passport office is what we have done. Check with Passport office by providing the documents. No need to go to police station. Directly walk in with the documents and submit. You will get the PCC within 2 hrs


Thanks Vijay, however i did visit the passport office with all the documents and they told me 15 days now the police station tells me "more than a month". I am exasperated


----------



## PDHUNT

terminator1 said:


> in case of pregnant lady, the application will be put on hold until the delivery is done.


Ha ha ha LOL....
I do not think so


----------



## Gurpreethm

Any grant today


----------



## rahulmenda

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I got my third CO assigned on 20th Aug'13.
> 
> Please let me know if someone has CO with first name starts with "P" from Brisbane team 34. I dont have her initials as I dont know her full name.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


I thought I am the only person with 2nd CO, yours is 3rd :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: I am really going mad with these CO changes:boxing::boxing:


----------



## Ani.pepe

Please advice do they stamp your passport ( ie PCC issued for Australia) and give a letter or the Passprt office just provides a letter?


----------



## ramanj

Ani.pepe said:


> Thanks Vijay, however i did visit the passport office with all the documents and they told me 15 days now the police station tells me "more than a month". I am exasperated


Hi Ani, Same happened with me. But when I got CO's email for PCC, I started looking out for quicker options. I finally had to bribe the person who sits in police station, then it took 10 days for me to get my PCC.


----------



## joejohn

Ani.pepe said:


> Please advice do they stamp your passport ( ie PCC issued for Australia) and give a letter or the Passprt office just provides a letter?


They do make an entry in passport and give a letter.


----------



## dragoman

Hi All , 

On the Auspicious day of Janmashtmi got the first response from CO ! GSM Adelaide Team 2 Co Initials : PB 
Has asked for :

Form 80 ( Both me & Spouse) 
Indian PCC 
Medicals
Proof of English Language ( Spouse ) , although provided a letter from College ( But wants this in College Letter Head ) 

Has given 28 days to get this done ! Phew .. Getting Nervous ...

Dragoman


----------



## Hyd786

rahulmenda said:


> I thought I am the only person with 2nd CO, yours is 3rd :frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty: I am really going mad with these CO changes:boxing::boxing:


LOL......

No guarantee about the Aussie Immigration rules and the CO's, they can change as & when they want to :juggle:


----------



## megnathreddy

i have to get police clearance certificate from south africa (i have worked in South Africa form 2009 feb to 2010 june), So i am required to get pcc from South Africa. Could someone help me? by letting me know how to go about it.

Thank you


----------



## Nasho

Can anyone give me the link by which I can access my online application???


----------



## Anishq

Hello everyone , Grant received today !! The feeling is awesome   

All the best to everyone waiting !! 

Onshore applicant !


----------



## Hyd786

Anishq said:


> Hello everyone , Grant received today !! The feeling is awesome
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting !!
> 
> Onshore applicant !


Congrats & All the Best, Anishq :cheer2:


----------



## speaker

*Pcc*



Ani.pepe said:


> The address on my passport and current address is different. I provided the latest bank statements as well as bills to show my current address in Mumbai and after 10 days of waiting .. i checked with the local police station and they tell me it takes more than a month .. I am now getting anxious.
> 
> I got to know from the police that there are 2 types of clearance 1 that is done from passport office and 1 from police (ie for Visa's etc) which is done online from the police website...some one please advice clearly what clearance is required?
> 
> Please help seniors


PCC has to be taken from the Regional passport office only


----------



## Nasho

Anishq said:


> Hello everyone , Grant received today !! The feeling is awesome
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting !!
> 
> Onshore applicant !


Congratulation !!


----------



## himanarw

ashish0401 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can u update your details about your VISA journey.
> That would be helpful for many of us here.
> Like which visa u filled and when you did what like lodged and Meds etc....
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


ACS submitted : 28feb 2013, ACS granted : 1May : EOI recieved : 19May, DIAC Application filled : 23june 2013, got the the acknowledgement of the application : 31st July 2013 CO : ?? Grant ?? 

PS : no medicals done yet as my agent suggested no point of completing the medicals before CO allocation, as CO can still ask for the fresh medicals, confirmed the same to the DIAC call centre lady suggested me if you have already made the health declaration than there are chances that CO can ask for medical test or he can even waive off the same for me .. not dats where the luck plays a big role.

Donn know whats happening in my application ?? very curious 

Also got call from my agent this morning lady suggested one of her clients got the refusal, and CO never contacted him. he got the same information for the DIAC call centre.. 

I am very tensed and just clueless of happenings !!


----------



## Chetu

Anishq said:


> Hello everyone , Grant received today !! The feeling is awesome
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting !!
> 
> Onshore applicant !


Wow , wouldn't know that feeling till I get there  congratulations buddy!!


----------



## Vijay24

F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!

GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy! 


An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!

I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...

THANKS a ton guys!

Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...


----------



## afr_k

Hi All,

Can someone tell me how long it will take to get a grant after the medicals are done. I finished my medicals on 12 Aug and the link in my application is changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".

Initially i got one email from my CO on 29th Jul and after that no communication. Team 34 Brisbane

Tried to reach CO over phone but it always goes to Voice Message .

Any idea how long it will take ?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : awaiting...


----------



## mindfreak

Vijay24 said:


> F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!
> 
> GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy!
> 
> 
> An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!
> 
> I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...
> 
> THANKS a ton guys!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...


Congratulations Vijay, u deserve it buddy! Celebrate well bro


----------



## Vijay24

See you soon in Perth Pranav  

Hope you also get a golden mail soon!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vijay24 said:


> F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!
> 
> GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy!
> 
> 
> An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!
> 
> I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...
> 
> THANKS a ton guys!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...



*Vijay*, I seriously hope next week is *Mindfreak's* and my turn..let us join the G club soon..I am sure you are over the moon now:flypig:

have someizza: and beer..


----------



## Ani.pepe

Vijay24 said:


> F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!
> 
> GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy!
> 
> 
> An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!
> 
> I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...
> 
> THANKS a ton guys!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...


Congrats vijay... All the best.. Finally the waits over. Tc god bless


----------



## thanich

Rocky Balboa said:


> *Vijay*, I seriously hope next week is *Mindfreak's* and my turn..let us join the G club soon..I am sure you are over the moon now:flypig:
> 
> have someizza: and beer..



Congrats Vijay,

Rocky you will also recieve grant soon... All the best ...:thumb:


----------



## SS28

Vijay24 said:


> F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!
> 
> GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy!
> 
> 
> An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!
> 
> I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...
> 
> THANKS a ton guys!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...


Congrats vijay, best of luck for the new life. ..


----------



## SS28

Anishq said:


> Hello everyone , Grant received today !! The feeling is awesome
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting !!
> 
> Onshore applicant !


Congrats Anishq


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Vijay24 said:


> F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!
> 
> GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy!
> 
> 
> An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!
> 
> I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...
> 
> THANKS a ton guys!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...



Congrats Vijay .... All the bestttt!!! Celebrations time... ;-)


----------



## Hyd786

Vijay24 said:


> F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!
> 
> GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy!
> 
> 
> An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!
> 
> I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...
> 
> THANKS a ton guys!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...



Congrats Vijay,

All the Best ahead 

Finally, you drowned in the feeling of getting Grant & no need to mention it's so special eace:


----------



## adnan063

Vijay24 said:


> F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!
> 
> GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy!
> 
> 
> An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!
> 
> I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...
> 
> THANKS a ton guys!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...


Congrats Vijay...


----------



## soumyo11

Shreya10 said:


> Yeah ..i knw ..too long ..wats ur timeline


Lodged 189 on 30th July....Med done on 24th Aug...Link is yet to get updated. Awaiting CO / Grant


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*Vijay*, 

One silly question..you said you were eating at roadside, did you throw the food in the air out of joy while you saw the email or did you finish eating?


----------



## adnan063

Got the 1st mail from CO after 2months of lodgement. My CO from Adelaide GSM team 4.
Requesting my PCC and med. Medical already done a month back. Waiting for PCC next week.....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## killerbee82

Vijay24 said:


> F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!
> 
> GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy!
> 
> 
> An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!
> 
> I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...
> 
> THANKS a ton guys!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...


Congrats vijay!!!!!!!!

Good luck

Hoping for ours too


----------



## Rocky Balboa

adnan063 said:


> Congrats Vijay...


Hi adnan,

i see from your signature you applied on the 28th of June and got CO assigned today..thats long. i applied few days after you did..maybe i should wait until next week..


----------



## mindfreak

adnan063 said:


> Got the 1st mail from CO after 2months of lodgement. My CO from Adelaide GSM team 4.
> Requesting my PCC and med. Medical already done a month back. Waiting for PCC next week.....:fingerscrossed:


is the "organize you health..." link active on your eVisa app?


----------



## amitso

Anishq said:


> Hello everyone , Grant received today !! The feeling is awesome
> 
> All the best to everyone waiting !!
> 
> Onshore applicant !


Congratulation, are you a Onshore applicant?


----------



## joejohn

First 189 applicant, applied on July, got grant today!!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0

Mimi, if you are reading this... a big congratulations!!


----------



## mindfreak

amitso said:


> Congratulation, are you a Onshore applicant?


yes, he mentioned that


----------



## killerbee82

adnan063 said:


> Got the 1st mail from CO after 2months of lodgement. My CO from Adelaide GSM team 4.
> Requesting my PCC and med. Medical already done a month back. Waiting for PCC next week.....:fingerscrossed:


What are the initials of your co mine is JH


----------



## Hyd786

adnan063 said:


> Got the 1st mail from CO after 2months of lodgement. My CO from Adelaide GSM team 4.
> Requesting my PCC and med. Medical already done a month back. Waiting for PCC next week.....:fingerscrossed:


Adnan,

what are the initials of your CO. Mine was also from T4...


----------



## speaker

Vijay24 said:


> F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!
> 
> GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy!
> 
> 
> An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!
> 
> I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...
> 
> THANKS a ton guys!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...


Congrats Vijay..enjoy the day


----------



## kittydoll

congrats Mimi...


----------



## soumyo11

joejohn said:


> First 189 applicant, applied on July, got grant today!!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0
> 
> Mimi, if you are reading this... a big congratulations!!


Congrats Mimi ... Hope this starts the July ticker :fingerscrossed:


----------



## channi

speaker said:


> Congrats Vijay..enjoy the day


Hey vijay

U know wat 
Was reading your time line
Mine is exactly the same .... No changes and I have the same Co wow ....
I was requested vac2 payment from co on Monday this week ... Now waiting for the final grant 
I have not recieved any receipt for my payment yet and the amount has no been deducted yet from my account .. Just wondering wat happens 
By the way if the co requests for vac2 does it mean I will get grant anytime ...

But super congrats to u .


----------



## channi

Vijay24 said:


> F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!
> 
> GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy!
> 
> 
> An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!
> 
> I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...
> 
> THANKS a ton guys!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...


Hey vijay

U know wat 
Was reading your time line
Mine is exactly the same .... No changes and I have the same Co wow ....
I was requested vac2 payment from co on Monday this week ... Now waiting for the final grant 
I have not recieved any receipt for my payment yet and the amount has no been deducted yet from my account .. Just wondering wat happens 
By the way if the co requests for vac2 does it mean I will get grant anytime ...

But super congrats to u .


----------



## oz_prrules

channi said:


> Hey vijay
> 
> U know wat
> Was reading your time line
> Mine is exactly the same .... No changes and I have the same Co wow ....
> I was requested vac2 payment from co on Monday this week ... Now waiting for the final grant
> I have not recieved any receipt for my payment yet and the amount has no been deducted yet from my account .. Just wondering wat happens
> By the way if the co requests for vac2 does it mean I will get grant anytime ...
> 
> But super congrats to u .


Just double check if the payment has been made. You will get the grant notification ss soon as they receive the VAC2 payment...


----------



## joejohn

kittydoll said:


> congrats Mimi...


Kitty, did you get your Indian PCC? You are the next on grant!!


----------



## channi

oz_prrules said:


> Just double check if the payment has been made. You will get the grant notification ss soon as they receive the VAC2 payment...


Hi 

I just checked my sent email status . I made a blunder ...
I sent an email with credit card details to the case officer but when I forwarded the same to gsm.validity for payment there was no attachment to my email . I think that's the reason why there is a delay

Oh my god sometimes there is too much excitement and we mess up ... Bu I hope I get the grant ....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## adnan063

mindfreak said:


> is the "organize you health..." link active on your eVisa app?


My link is still active showing "organize you health.." I have uploaded the information sheet today. Lets see whats the result.. Hope not to get referred to MOC...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## venkatravinder

Congratulations Mimi..


----------



## PDHUNT

saurabh.paliwal81 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today i got my CO allocation email from DIAC.
> i filed my visa on 18th june 2013.
> 
> Thanks,
> Saurabh


It seems DIAC is meeting the dead line of the 10 weeks for CO allocation


----------



## kittydoll

joejohn said:


> Kitty, did you get your Indian PCC? You are the next on grant!!


joe i got my pcc

waiting on my partner's pcc, couple of days away...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mindfreak

adnan063 said:


> My link is still active showing "organize you health.." I have uploaded the information sheet today. Lets see whats the result.. Hope not to get referred to MOC...:fingerscrossed:


The same happened for me where my CO asked me to get meds done (even though I did meds last month). The link is still active on my account.

Later on I was informed, the medicals are awaiting clearance from a medical officer.


----------



## kittydoll

take a brk guy, go n hav a look at this...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...88914-10-great-phases-immigration-hahaha.html


----------



## kittydoll

take a brk guy, go n hav a look at this...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...88914-10-great-phases-immigration-hahaha.html


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Kitty you seem to be on track. This is great. I have also applied for 261111. It looks like it took you around 3 months for EOI invite. Is this a normal time period for ICT BA role? I had heard some have got it quicker.


----------



## kittydoll

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Kitty you seem to be on track. This is great. I have also applied for 261111. It looks like it took you around 3 months for EOI invite. Is this a normal time period for ICT BA role? I had heard some have got it quicker.


its quicker, but when i applied, BA quota was full. So I had to wait until July 2013 for DIAC to reset the quota


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Guys just need an advice is that serious if in medicals bp is 140/90 and weight is 109 kg with height of 6 feet


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!
> 
> GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy!
> 
> 
> An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!
> 
> I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...
> 
> THANKS a ton guys!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...


Congrats Mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:
What a outburst of joy Vijay24???


----------



## Maria_Sal

Well i have loadged my visa application on 16th Aug....
and have booked medicals on 12-SEP...

so can there be a change that CO asks for medical again???? i mean should i wait longer to get my medicals done...someone please advise...


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Thanks for responding Kitty. So I am expecting acs results by 7 step and hopefully apply for eoi within a week. How would I know if the quota is full or not.


----------



## Nasho

Nasho said:


> Can anyone give me the link by which I can access my online application???


Can anyone please put the link here???

Congr. Vigay for the GRANT!!


----------



## kittydoll

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Thanks for responding Kitty. So I am expecting acs results by 7 step and hopefully apply for eoi within a week. How would I know if the quota is full or not.


SkillSelect

click on the 'reports' tab

and select Occupation ceiling link


----------



## dandelindt

Hi all,

Finally submitted my application. Waiting for CO to be assigned.

Wish everyone here and me best of luck....


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Nasho said:


> Can anyone please put the link here???
> 
> Congr. Vigay for the GRANT!!


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Rocky Balboa

adnan063 said:


> My link is still active showing "organize you health.." I have uploaded the information sheet today. Lets see whats the result.. Hope not to get referred to MOC...:fingerscrossed:


My results were submitted to DIAC on the 19th of July, medical link still active..Since I have not been contacted by a CO yet, I presume they are referred..yours also could have been referred, just check with your CO, only he knows better..

However, since July 10 referred cases are being processed by MOC, there is no need to worry, we should get it cleared by next weekeep:


----------



## Vijay24

Thanks Mithu ( hope you also get the grant soon. See you there in Perth)

Thanks Rocky 

Thanks Nasho, Anipepe, Thanich, SS28, Hyd786, Speaker, Killerbee82, Channi, OZ_PRRULES, 

Thanks Nandini - Let's all meet sometime in mid of September 


Hope you guys also get the grant soon 

Cheers!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

For ICT the picture looks grim. They've 1380 limit and they've already declared the result for 980. 400 more to go, which could fill out pretty quick isn't it?


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> *Vijay*,
> 
> One silly question..you said you were eating at roadside, did you throw the food in the air out of joy while you saw the email or did you finish eating?



Hahah. No mate. I had finished and was taking my valet to pay the bill and got a notification from whatsapp, was checking and immediately saw another notification from GMAIL and that's it


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats Mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:
> What a outburst of joy Vijay24???


It was actually small outburst. Going for Sri Lanka in this weekend for a holiday. Will enjoy to the fullest there


----------



## Vijay24

channi said:


> Hey vijay
> 
> U know wat
> Was reading your time line
> Mine is exactly the same .... No changes and I have the same Co wow ....
> I was requested vac2 payment from co on Monday this week ... Now waiting for the final grant
> I have not recieved any receipt for my payment yet and the amount has no been deducted yet from my account .. Just wondering wat happens
> By the way if the co requests for vac2 does it mean I will get grant anytime ...
> 
> But super congrats to u .


You may get grant anytime in next 8-10 days. PB is nice guy, I had a call with him for some minutes, he was cool!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vijay24 said:


> Hahah. No mate. I had finished and was taking my valet to pay the bill and got a notification from whatsapp, was checking and immediately saw another notification from GMAIL and that's it


G mail on your GMAIL account

maybe i should go fishing with you to Sri Lanka..tired of waiting for CO's mail.

*Adnan063* who applied on the 28th June got CO today and *Kish199* who applied on the 1st got grant yesterday..so probably should wait until next week.


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> G mail on your GMAIL account
> 
> maybe i should go fishing with you to Sri Lanka..tired of waiting for CO's mail.
> 
> *Adnan063* who applied on the 28th June got CO today and *Kish199* who applied on the 1st got grant yesterday..so probably should wait until next week.



Come over!


----------



## Hyd786

Vijay24 said:


> Hahah. No mate. I had finished and was taking my valet to pay the bill and got a notification from whatsapp, was checking and immediately saw another notification from GMAIL and that's it


Vijay24,

you paid the bill or just ran away in happiness without paying him??


----------



## kittydoll

yea.. but i think u have a good chance of making it....  how many points r u planning to claim?


----------



## adnan063

Hyd786 said:


> Adnan,
> 
> what are the initials of your CO. Mine was also from T4...


Initial of my CO : CB...What was yours..


----------



## devandroid

Maria_Sal said:


> Well i have loadged my visa application on 16th Aug....
> and have booked medicals on 12-SEP...
> 
> so can there be a change that CO asks for medical again???? i mean should i wait longer to get my medicals done...someone please advise...


Have you got the pcc? I'm not 100% sure of this but there is doubt that you get the last entry date to Australia one year forward from the date you do your medical or pcc, which ever done earlier. :gossip:

You can wait till the CO asks for your medical or pcc


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Here is my story. Well I was hoping it could be 70 points, because of my 8 years experience which could fetch me 5 extra points but they have started reducing the work ex now....grrr..and I thought I could get 8 bands in IELTS but I messed up the speaking test so I hope I can get 7 minimum. Hence its just 60 for now 

Having said that, does 60 sounds a borderline case, considering my EOI will be submitted by 15th September minimum.

Also, how often does this report get updated?


----------



## devandroid

*Arrived here in melbourne*

hey guys! we arrived in Melbourne a few weeks back... 
now the next phase has begun (looking for work)
applied to some vacancies and :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahul897

himanarw said:


> ACS submitted : 28feb 2013, ACS granted : 1May : EOI recieved : 19May, DIAC Application filled : 23june 2013, got the the acknowledgement of the application : 31st July 2013 CO : ?? Grant ??
> 
> PS : no medicals done yet as my agent suggested no point of completing the medicals before CO allocation, as CO can still ask for the fresh medicals, confirmed the same to the DIAC call centre lady suggested me if you have already made the health declaration than there are chances that CO can ask for medical test or he can even waive off the same for me .. not dats where the luck plays a big role.
> 
> Donn know whats happening in my application ?? very curious
> 
> Also got call from my agent this morning lady suggested one of her clients got the refusal, and CO never contacted him. he got the same information for the DIAC call centre..
> 
> I am very tensed and just clueless of happenings !!


strange,why was the applicant refused grant,did u try to find out


----------



## Hyd786

adnan063 said:


> Initial of my CO : CB...What was yours..


EL :smokin:


----------



## Gurpreethm

Still no sign of CO :-(


----------



## Maria_Sal

devandroid said:


> hey guys! we arrived in Melbourne a few weeks back...
> now the next phase has begun (looking for work)
> applied to some vacancies and :fingerscrossed:


Best of luck for the new phase...wish you grab a job soon....
btw which profession do u belong to...n also please keep us updated about the job market....


----------



## Hyd786

Gurpreethm said:


> Still no sign of CO :-(


Your PCC & Meds are done..don't worry ,you'll directly get the Grant


----------



## Gurpreethm

Hyd786 said:


> Your PCC & Meds are done..don't worry ,you'll directly get the Grant


Waiting time is :-( , praying to god and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Vijay24

Hyd786 said:


> Vijay24,
> 
> you paid the bill or just ran away in happiness without paying him??



I have paid


----------



## Anishq

amitso said:


> Congratulation, are you a Onshore applicant?


Thanks !! Yeah onshore applicant !!


----------



## Nasho

Rocky Balboa said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Thanks Rocky


----------



## slimk2004

*Concern on new born added to spouse's passport*

Hello Everyone, 

I got the invitation to apply under 190 for VIC and submitted my Visa application. 

I have included my wife and my new born baby girl to the application. 

My baby is included in my wife's passport.

When I'm upload evidence for my baby, all of them are appearing in my wife's documents section and doesn't show any of them under my baby's attached documents section. 

I think this happens as both of them are having the same passport number due to inclusions. 

I'm but confused here and will there be any issues for our Visa due to this?

Also will it be necessary to get a separate passport for my new born and to send a form 1022 along with it?

Please help me to clear this out...

Thanks all, 

Kind Regards,
slimk2004


----------



## oz_prrules

slimk2004 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I got the invitation to apply under 190 for VIC and submitted my Visa application.
> 
> I have included my wife and my new born baby girl to the application.
> 
> My baby is included in my wife's passport.
> 
> When I'm upload evidence for my baby, all of them are appearing in my wife's documents section and doesn't show any of them under my baby's attached documents section.
> 
> I think this happens as both of them are having the same passport number due to inclusions.
> 
> I'm but confused here and will there be any issues for our Visa due to this?
> 
> Also will it be necessary to get a separate passport for my new born and to send a form 1022 along with it?
> 
> Please help me to clear this out...
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> Kind Regards,
> slimk2004


I think you need to get a new passport for your baby. You can fill out form 1022 when your baby will be issued a passport.


----------



## Anitha

soumyo11 said:


> Congrats Mimi ... Hope this starts the July
> 
> ticker :fingerscrossed:


Congrats Mini!!!
But,Mimi is a onshore applicant. So her timelines will be different from the offshore applicants.


----------



## ramanj

Hi, I got CO's request for PCC on 15th Aug, and today i have sent the PCC. When can I expect the email from the CO, any idea? My application date is 13Jul.


----------



## oz_prrules

ramanj said:


> Hi, I got CO's request for PCC on 15th Aug, and today i have sent the PCC. When can I expect the email from the CO, any idea? My application date is 13Jul.


If your medical is cleared then this week itself.


----------



## ramanj

oz_prrules said:


> If your medical is cleared then this week itself.


Yes my medicals are clear. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## slimk2004

Thanks oz_prrules, 

I'll get the papers ready for safeside..


----------



## mimfarook

Vijay24 said:


> It was actually small outburst. Going for Sri Lanka in this weekend for a holiday. Will enjoy to the fullest there


Hey Vijay.. If ur coming to Sri Lanka PM me. Maybe we can meet up if u have time. Let me know wer u will be staying..


----------



## sghosh

Vijay24 said:


> F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!
> 
> GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy!
> 
> 
> An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!
> 
> I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...
> 
> THANKS a ton guys!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...




Congo Mate!!! Get yourself drenched with Beer, Whisky and Rum!! Enjoy your days here....and then welcome to the world of further struggle and worries. See you in Perth!! Wish you could come earlier, so that I could have someone whom I already know and spoke with in a completely new place.


----------



## terminator1

PDHUNT said:


> Ha ha ha LOL....
> I do not think so


i am serious about it. check posts on the medical thread.


----------



## rahulmenda

Vijay24 said:


> F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!
> 
> GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy!
> 
> 
> An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!
> 
> I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...
> 
> THANKS a ton guys!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...


Congrats


----------



## abhibakshi

Hi Experts,

I have applied for 189 visa and its been more than 9 weeks but there is no response from DIAC. Are people are facing similar issues? Is there anything that I can do other than waiting.

Regards,
Abhisek


----------



## terminator1

Maria_Sal said:


> Well i have loadged my visa application on 16th Aug....
> and have booked medicals on 12-SEP...
> 
> so can there be a change that CO asks for medical again???? i mean should i wait longer to get my medicals done...someone please advise...


i think most of the applicants from high risk countries undergo security checks, which sometimes take 10 months or more to evaluate. In those cases applicants are asked to undergo their medical again as the earlier one would have been 12 months or old. 
check with your fellow country men. 
all the best.


----------



## Sapna

Congrats


----------



## tanvir360

*sghosh* can u tell me bout ur meds status showing on visa application just b4 ur grant....???

Mine is still showing "Organise.......". I donno whether its reffed to MOC or not, moreover im still having another link for Form 80 though i already submitted it b4 it appeared....!!! 

My CO requested me for further detailed relationship evidence on the day of his first mail and its 20th Aug and i submitted all evidences on 21st Aug but still having the same link for meds & Form 80. No changes happen yet.................alos dont hav any updates....


----------



## Vijay24

mimfarook said:


> Hey Vijay.. If ur coming to Sri Lanka PM me. Maybe we can meet up if u have time. Let me know wer u will be staying..


Hi, I will be in Kandy and Trincomalee. Going to Sigiriya and Nuwara Eliya also...


----------



## Vijay24

sghosh said:


> Congo Mate!!! Get yourself drenched with Beer, Whisky and Rum!! Enjoy your days here....and then welcome to the world of further struggle and worries. See you in Perth!! Wish you could come earlier, so that I could have someone whom I already know and spoke with in a completely new place.



Thanks mate! Sure, waiting for my trip to enjoy... I will try to be there in December. By that time I wish you get a good job  See you soon


----------



## Rocky Balboa

tanvir360 said:


> *sghosh* can u tell me bout ur meds status showing on visa application just b4 ur grant....???
> 
> Mine is still showing "Organise.......". I donno whether its reffed to MOC or not, moreover im still having another link for Form 80 though i already submitted it b4 it appeared....!!!
> 
> My CO requested me for further detailed relationship evidence on the day of his first mail and its 20th Aug and i submitted all evidences on 21st Aug but still having the same link for meds & Form 80. No changes happen yet.................alos dont hav any updates....


if your link is active for more than a month, most likely it has been referred, ask your CO for confirmation. mine has been active since 19th July, date they were uploaded.
I presume they are referred.


----------



## tanvir360

*Vijay24 * felicitation mate.......

can u tell me bout ur meds status showing on visa application just b4 ur grant....???

Mine is still showing "Organise.......". I donno whether its reffed to MOC or not, moreover im still having another link for Form 80 though i already submitted it b4 it appeared....!!! 

My CO requested me for further detailed relationship evidence on the day of his first mail and its 20th Aug and i submitted all evidences on 21st Aug but still having the same link for meds & Form 80. No changes happen yet.................alos dont hav any updates....


----------



## tanvir360

Rocky Balboa said:


> if your link is active for more than a month, most likely it has been referred, ask your CO for confirmation. mine has been active since 19th July, date they were uploaded.
> I presume they are referred.


Then wats ur suggestion mate.....??? shall i email my CO for the updates of my application as well as my meds...???:frusty:


----------



## Vijay24

tanvir360 said:


> *Vijay24 * felicitation mate.......
> 
> can u tell me bout ur meds status showing on visa application just b4 ur grant....???
> 
> Mine is still showing "Organise.......". I donno whether its reffed to MOC or not, moreover im still having another link for Form 80 though i already submitted it b4 it appeared....!!!
> 
> My CO requested me for further detailed relationship evidence on the day of his first mail and its 20th Aug and i submitted all evidences on 21st Aug but still having the same link for meds & Form 80. No changes happen yet.................alos dont hav any updates....



Thanks mate!

For me it was showing the below message after medical center updated my results

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


----------



## mimicent

Anitha said:


> Congrats Mini!!!
> But,Mimi is a onshore applicant. So her timelines will be different from the offshore applicants.


Guys, thx for the greeting... 

Sorry for the very late registration on the forum as I did not know how to choose my country of origin... 

Cuz Dad's from country A, mum's from country B and I was born in a country C, but grew up locally in QLD with my uncle and his family. (So I know no other country better than Australia but could not legitimate call myself Australian by law)


My time line is as followed:
May 2013: CPA assessment applied.
25 June: CPA assessment passed.
1 July: 189 Invited.
26 August: Called DIAC and found out I've got a CO.
28 August: CO requested a re-scanned of one particular document as it was blurry (used my old scanner which is like 5 yrs old now)
28 August: Grant after my CO received the document.

IELTS 8 (Academic), and all of my documents are from Australia and front loaded.

Good luck on you guys, fingers always crossed for you all


----------



## tanvir360

Vijay24 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> For me it was showing the below message after medical center updated my results
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


Wc......

Then it could be presumed as referred for both of us..............!!!:frusty:


----------



## joejohn

mimicent said:


> Guys, thx for the greeting...
> 
> Sorry for the very late registration on the forum as I did not know how to choose my country of origin...
> 
> Cuz Dad's from country A, mum's from country B and I was born in a country C, but grew up locally in QLD with my uncle and his family. (So I know no other country better than Australia but could not legitimate call myself Australian by law)
> 
> 
> My time line is as followed:
> May 2013: CPA assessment applied.
> 25 June: CPA assessment passed.
> 1 July: 189 Invited.
> 26 August: Called DIAC and found out I've got a CO.
> 28 August: CO requested a re-scanned of one particular document as it was blurry (used my old scanner which is like 5 yrs old now)
> 28 August: Grant after my CO received the document.
> 
> IELTS 8 (Academic), and all of my documents are from Australia and front loaded.
> 
> Good luck on you guys, fingers always crossed for you all


Oh great! Congratulations again!!

Now we know why you got your grant so early...


----------



## mindfreak

I have observed that most meds from Pakistan and Bangladesh get referred (and ofcourse india too) - these countries feature in the high risk list


----------



## sebinjose

abhibakshi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa and its been more than 9 weeks but there is no response from DIAC. Are people are facing similar issues? Is there anything that I can do other than waiting.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhisek


Dont worry my friend...i applied on 10 june and no direct contact from CO. Although they are saying i am allocated to a team on calling them...


----------



## oz_dreams

Friends !

Finally its my day today ! Got the Golden Mail today !!!

It was a long journey with lots of ups and downs but patience is the Key.

I submitted Statutory Declaration for PCC waiver on 26th and got the GRANT today.

This forum has been an excellent source of support and hats off to everyone for helping each other.

There were few areas where I could not find much information from others and would like to mention here so that anyone in similar situation can refer to this.

I did not have PCC from Cambodia although I stayed in Phnom Penh, Cambodia for around 2 years. I managed to get a waiver for this.
And second one was although I claimed points for 8 years of experience but I had only 6 years of payslip.

Do send me private message and I will be more than happy to help/guide in whatever ways I can.

I am planning to do the landing in October (Melbourne) and finally moving in February 2014.

Its time to have a BLASSTTT !!!!!:flame::flame::flame::flame:eace:


----------



## terminator1

oz_dreams said:


> Friends !
> 
> Finally its my day today ! Got the Golden Mail today !!!
> 
> It was a long journey with lots of ups and downs but patience is the Key.
> 
> I submitted Statutory Declaration for PCC waiver on 26th and got the GRANT today.
> 
> This forum has been an excellent source of support and hats off to everyone for helping each other.
> 
> There were few areas where I could not find much information from others and would like to mention here so that anyone in similar situation can refer to this.
> 
> I did not have PCC from Cambodia although I stayed in Phnom Penh, Cambodia for around 2 years. I managed to get a waiver for this.
> And second one was although I claimed points for 8 years of experience but I had only 6 years of payslip.
> 
> Do send me private message and I will be more than happy to help/guide in whatever ways I can.
> 
> I am planning to do the landing in October (Melbourne) and finally moving in February 2014.
> 
> Its time to have a BLASSTTT !!!!!:flame::flame::flame::flame:eace:


congrats and all the best!


----------



## oz_dreams

terminator1 said:


> congrats and all the best!


hThank you TERMINATOR1 for your wishes.


----------



## dippradhan

*Expiring Passport*

My passport is expiring in July 2014. I am hoping to get PR by Nov 2013. If I renew my passport before traveling to AUS, would it be a problem? If I renew my passport now, how can I inform CO(yet to get one)?


----------



## vaidv

Hi All...can anyone tell me how much time it take to complete EOI and state nomination. ..I applied for EOI on 23rd August 2013...when will I get invitation to apply for visa?


----------



## sghosh

tanvir360 said:


> *sghosh* can u tell me bout ur meds status showing on visa application just b4 ur grant....???
> 
> Mine is still showing "Organise.......". I donno whether its reffed to MOC or not, moreover im still having another link for Form 80 though i already submitted it b4 it appeared....!!!
> 
> My CO requested me for further detailed relationship evidence on the day of his first mail and its 20th Aug and i submitted all evidences on 21st Aug but still having the same link for meds & Form 80. No changes happen yet.................alos dont hav any updates....


before the grant, the "Organize your health...." was replaced by the line "No health examination is required based on the information provided ....". In fact this change happened with in 2 weeks of conducting my health check up


----------



## sghosh

mindfreak said:


> I have observed that most meds from Pakistan and Bangladesh get referred (and ofcourse india too) - these countries feature in the high risk list


I agree and I read in the "Medical ...." thread that 99% of the cases medical is referred for Bangladesh. Not sure how true it is or the reason behind it, but thats what I saw in the thread. But nothing to worry, it will get delayed but won't be stopped unless there is some major medical condition.


----------



## erbash

Got a case officer today after about two months. They sent me an email and asked for docs like evidence of character, evidence of skilled employment


----------



## erbash

megnathreddy said:


> i have to get police clearance certificate from south africa (i have worked in South Africa form 2009 feb to 2010 june), So i am required to get pcc from South Africa. Could someone help me? by letting me know how to go about it.
> 
> Thank you


Go to the South African Embassy or consulate.


----------



## erbash

oz_dreams said:


> Friends !
> 
> Finally its my day today ! Got the Golden Mail today !!!
> 
> .......


Congratulations!!!


----------



## kittydoll

oz_dreams said:


> Friends !
> 
> Finally its my day today ! Got the Golden Mail today !!!
> 
> It was a long journey with lots of ups and downs but patience is the Key.
> 
> I submitted Statutory Declaration for PCC waiver on 26th and got the GRANT today.
> 
> This forum has been an excellent source of support and hats off to everyone for helping each other.
> 
> There were few areas where I could not find much information from others and would like to mention here so that anyone in similar situation can refer to this.
> 
> I did not have PCC from Cambodia although I stayed in Phnom Penh, Cambodia for around 2 years. I managed to get a waiver for this.
> And second one was although I claimed points for 8 years of experience but I had only 6 years of payslip.
> 
> Do send me private message and I will be more than happy to help/guide in whatever ways I can.
> 
> I am planning to do the landing in October (Melbourne) and finally moving in February 2014.
> 
> Its time to have a BLASSTTT !!!!!:flame::flame::flame::flame:eace:



hav a good one mate :yo:


----------



## roposh

oz_dreams said:


> Friends !
> 
> Finally its my day today ! Got the Golden Mail today !!!
> 
> It was a long journey with lots of ups and downs but patience is the Key.
> 
> I submitted Statutory Declaration for PCC waiver on 26th and got the GRANT today.
> 
> This forum has been an excellent source of support and hats off to everyone for helping each other.
> 
> There were few areas where I could not find much information from others and would like to mention here so that anyone in similar situation can refer to this.
> 
> I did not have PCC from Cambodia although I stayed in Phnom Penh, Cambodia for around 2 years. I managed to get a waiver for this.
> And second one was although I claimed points for 8 years of experience but I had only 6 years of payslip.
> 
> Do send me private message and I will be more than happy to help/guide in whatever ways I can.
> 
> I am planning to do the landing in October (Melbourne) and finally moving in February 2014.
> 
> Its time to have a BLASSTTT !!!!!:flame::flame::flame::flame:eace:


Heartiest Congratulations Mate! 

I am a bit worried now. Do ewe have to present all the salary slips? I dont have mine for my first three years. Did CO speciafially ask you for all salary slips? What did you say to him? Is this a matter of concern?
regards,
roposh


----------



## Jazz2013

Many Many congratulations and best wishes for future.......



oz_dreams said:


> Friends !
> 
> Finally its my day today ! Got the Golden Mail today !!!
> 
> It was a long journey with lots of ups and downs but patience is the Key.
> 
> I submitted Statutory Declaration for PCC waiver on 26th and got the GRANT today.
> 
> This forum has been an excellent source of support and hats off to everyone for helping each other.
> 
> There were few areas where I could not find much information from others and would like to mention here so that anyone in similar situation can refer to this.
> 
> I did not have PCC from Cambodia although I stayed in Phnom Penh, Cambodia for around 2 years. I managed to get a waiver for this.
> And second one was although I claimed points for 8 years of experience but I had only 6 years of payslip.
> 
> Do send me private message and I will be more than happy to help/guide in whatever ways I can.
> 
> I am planning to do the landing in October (Melbourne) and finally moving in February 2014.
> 
> Its time to have a BLASSTTT !!!!!:flame::flame::flame::flame:eace:


----------



## Harish2013

erbash said:


> Got a case officer today after about two months. They sent me an email and asked for docs like evidence of character, evidence of skilled employment


Congratulations!
'Evidence of skilled employment'? Haven't you uploaded them already? Such as assessment report..etc
Best regards,
H


----------



## Sam2020

Hi guys i been following this forum from long back and just wanna tell u that my day has finally come with direct grant yesterday which took almost 6 weeks
Applied to NSW state on 2nd of July
Acknowledgement on 4th July
Invitation from diac on 17th July 
Lodged 190 on 19th July 
And finall granted on 28th 

And many of your applications are on way good luck guys 
Cheers


----------



## Harish2013

Sam2020 said:


> Hi guys i been following this forum from long back and just wanna tell u that my day has finally come with direct grant yesterday which took almost 6 weeks
> Applied to NSW state on 2nd of July
> Acknowledgement on 4th July
> Invitation from diac on 17th July
> Lodged 190 on 19th July
> And finall granted on 28th
> 
> And many of your applications are on way good luck guys
> Cheers


Excellent news! I wish you all the best on your new journey.


----------



## oz_prrules

Hi Guys. Do they refer Onshore applicants medical as well? Any onshore applicant medical got refered?


----------



## Harish2013

oz_prrules said:


> Hi Guys. Do they refer Onshore applicants medical as well? Any onshore applicant medical got refered?


Hello,
I am not sure.
But i know somebody from onshore who lodged on 7th-Aug for NSW190 and granted yesterday on 28-Aug-2013.


----------



## zippy24

Sam2020 said:


> Hi guys i been following this forum from long back and just wanna tell u that my day has finally come with direct grant yesterday which took almost 6 weeks
> Applied to NSW state on 2nd of July
> Acknowledgement on 4th July
> Invitation from diac on 17th July
> Lodged 190 on 19th July
> And finall granted on 28th
> 
> And many of your applications are on way good luck guys
> Cheers


Cool....Its look like cake walk in your case.. Congrates Mate!!


----------



## SunnyK

AnY successful ICT applicants in the forum who disregarded ACS deemed date and claimed experience points?? Curious to know whether this is strictly implemented??


----------



## Sam2020

Hi do any of u guys have an idea on is there any deadline for an applicant to move to their nominated state if they are an offshore at present??? ( I am from melbrne and visa granted yesterday , but planning to move in 2 months so do I need to inform nsw) can any one help me in this case


----------



## zippy24

Sam2020 said:


> Hi do any of u guys have an idea on is there any deadline for an applicant to move to their nominated state if they are an offshore at present??? ( I am from melbrne and visa granted yesterday , but planning to move in 2 months so do I need to inform nsw) can any one help me in this case


I am not cent % sure but, i remember my friend saying within 6 months period applicant should be there in the nominated state.

Please check your approval mail for any expected entry date. 

Hope something should be there in it:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

Sam2020 said:


> Hi guys i been following this forum from long back and just wanna tell u that my day has finally come with direct grant yesterday which took almost 6 weeks
> Applied to NSW state on 2nd of July
> Acknowledgement on 4th July
> Invitation from diac on 17th July
> Lodged 190 on 19th July
> And finall granted on 28th
> 
> And many of your applications are on way good luck guys
> Cheers


Congrats mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## Gurpreethm

Waiting ;(


----------



## Tans

oz_prrules said:


> Hi Guys. Do they refer Onshore applicants medical as well? Any onshore applicant medical got refered?



Hi mate,

It depends on which clinic you go. I think there are some clinics which are still paper based. If you go to medi bank in the city, I think you won’t get referred.

If there is any issue, doctor (so called MOC) will ask you to do further tests and request you to go to a GP and get the tests done. If GP says that everything is fine, they may request a certificate and for this to verify the certificate from GP by MOC, they will take up to 4 weeks. 

What I understand from referred is if the doctors (Other than Australia) send the results and CO or health strategies check for these results and in case if they find there is an issue with your reports as advised by overseas doctor, then MOC will check the same and advise what needs to be done. For example, if you have some minor issue, then you would be asked to undergo further tests. Another example is if you have high BP, they will give some time to get this cured and to undergo the tests again.

This is something which I learnt based on my personal experience.

Cheers,
Tans


----------



## iamafreak

Hi,

I have two questions-

1. Do i really need to get payslips certified? Please note that i already have uploaded certified copies of employment letters from the companies i work(ed) for.

2. For Birth certificate, i have uploaded passport. Will that be enough or do i need to get birth certificate from indian consulate here?


----------



## oz_prrules

Tans said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> It depends on which clinic you go. I think there are some clinics which are still paper based. If you go to medi bank in the city, I think you won’t get referred.
> 
> If there is any issue, doctor (so called MOC) will ask you to do further tests and request you to go to a GP and get the tests done. If GP says that everything is fine, they may request a certificate and for this to verify the certificate from GP by MOC, they will take up to 4 weeks.
> 
> What I understand from referred is if the doctors (Other than Australia) send the results and CO or health strategies check for these results and in case if they find there is an issue with your reports as advised by overseas doctor, then MOC will check the same and advise what needs to be done. For example, if you have some minor issue, then you would be asked to undergo further tests. Another example is if you have high BP, they will give some time to get this cured and to undergo the tests again.
> 
> This is something which I learnt based on my personal experience.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


thanks bro..


----------



## srinu_srn

oz_dreams said:


> Friends !
> 
> Finally its my day today ! Got the Golden Mail today !!!
> 
> It was a long journey with lots of ups and downs but patience is the Key.
> 
> I submitted Statutory Declaration for PCC waiver on 26th and got the GRANT today.
> 
> This forum has been an excellent source of support and hats off to everyone for helping each other.
> 
> There were few areas where I could not find much information from others and would like to mention here so that anyone in similar situation can refer to this.
> 
> I did not have PCC from Cambodia although I stayed in Phnom Penh, Cambodia for around 2 years. I managed to get a waiver for this.
> And second one was although I claimed points for 8 years of experience but I had only 6 years of payslip.
> 
> Do send me private message and I will be more than happy to help/guide in whatever ways I can.
> 
> I am planning to do the landing in October (Melbourne) and finally moving in February 2014.
> 
> Its time to have a BLASSTTT !!!!!:flame::flame::flame::flame:eace:


Congrats oz_dreams 
I have sent you the private message.


----------



## dippradhan

I am married. However, my passport doe snot show this. During PCC from India, should I take separate PCC for me and my wife?
I guess, we both have to go through medical test?


----------



## terminator1

dippradhan said:


> I am married. However, my passport doe snot show this. During PCC from India, should I take separate PCC for me and my wife?
> I guess, we both have to go through medical test?


doesn't matter for pcc and medicals. you should have your marriage certificate.


----------



## rahulmenda

H all, Any grants today


----------



## Gurpreethm

rahulmenda said:


> H all, Any grants today


Waiting :-(


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hello Guys....i received an e-mail today with subject 'Subject Additional Information Required - .....' 
It is requesting form 80 and form 1221 to be submitted as reply to e-mail. It also indicates clearly that team has not been alloted to us.....is this e-mail common and comes to all???
im worried if my application has got some problem...Also it has addressed my hubby in the e-mail although im the primary applicant.


EA Assessment: 22 May| IELTS 7.5 | EOI: 30 May | Invite: 1st Jul | 189 Visa applied 16th Aug


----------



## PDHUNT

abhibakshi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa and its been more than 9 weeks but there is no response from DIAC. Are people are facing similar issues? Is there anything that I can do other than waiting.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhisek


Advice to wait for one more week currently waiting time for CO seems 9-10 weeks.


----------



## PDHUNT

dippradhan said:


> I am married. However, my passport doe snot show this. During PCC from India, should I take separate PCC for me and my wife?
> I guess, we both have to go through medical test?


You have to obtain PCC and undergo Medicals for all the applicant and sub-applicant aged above 18 years. So in your case you have to get the PCC of yours and your wife as well and that same applicable in case of Medicals.

Good Luck with the Process...


----------



## venkatravinder

Hi Guys,
It's been 8 weeks still no CO,planning to call the DIAC
Can you guys me the contact number of DIAC
(I tried the forum but cudn't figure out where it is)


----------



## Jagz

*Medical cleared ??*

Hi All,

We appeared for our medicals on 26th Aug and today I can see following message on my VISA application...

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

I hope my medicals are auto cleared  Please share ur opinion ..

Jagz


----------



## sebinjose

venkatravinder said:


> Hi Guys,
> It's been 8 weeks still no CO,planning to call the DIAC
> Can you guys me the contact number of DIAC
> (I tried the forum but cudn't figure out where it is)


call in this number +611300364613


----------



## venkatravinder

sebinjose said:


> call in this number +611300364613


Thank u


----------



## PDHUNT

venkatravinder said:


> Hi Guys,
> It's been 8 weeks still no CO,planning to call the DIAC
> Can you guys me the contact number of DIAC
> (I tried the forum but cudn't figure out where it is)


I advice you to wait for two more week as currently it seems waiting time for CO allocation is 9-10 weeks. I have observed that those who have applied in June has almost got their CO contacted them in their 10 th week like I do get.

Even Calling DIAC is also costly affair as the hold time on call is around 18-20 minutes.


----------



## sahil772

koolsmartbuddy said:


> For ICT the picture looks grim. They've 1380 limit and they've already declared the result for 980. 400 more to go, which could fill out pretty quick isn't it?


It will not finish off quickly rather they will issue on pro-rata basis so that qouta does not fill before year ends.


----------



## earldro

A very quiet Thursday....

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Ani.pepe

Has anyone recently applied for a NBI clearance??? Timeframe please. I have got my fingerprints done at the consulate in Mumbai and sent it to the philippines. Wondering when I could get my clearance


----------



## joejohn

Jagz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We appeared for our medicals on 26th Aug and today I can see following message on my VISA application...
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> I hope my medicals are auto cleared  Please share ur opinion ..
> 
> Jagz


Yes, AFAIK, it is cleared.


----------



## Aparwar

Even the login page doesn't appear. Some tech issue I guess....may be due to a lot of grants


----------



## ojhaa

Well I complete my 6th week of waiting times inching along..

folks from 1st week of July should be near or over 8 weeks ? Any news of CO? this thread should start getting busy with CO / Grant posts


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Thanks sahil. So when are the next rounds of eoi. Do you know?


----------



## mayankp

Me and my family's medical status has been updated "No health examination required.....", it seems all our medicals are clear. Now wait for PCC.


----------



## Gurpreethm

Grant window is going to be closed in next few minutes.


----------



## Ben 10

Aparwar said:


> Even the login page doesn't appear. Some tech issue I guess....may be due to a lot of grants


Hehehe .. Server is slow or Co might be sleeping


----------



## Vic2013

I did my medicals on August 20.

Whenever I try to check the status of the medicals to confirm if they have been uploaded I get the following error.


*This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.*


How can I confirm whether medical were uploaded? What does this error mean?


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!
> 
> GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy!
> 
> 
> An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!
> 
> I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...
> 
> THANKS a ton guys!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...


hi brother  Congrats  :clap2 :clap2:
Never forget me


----------



## Vic2013

I did my medicals on August 20.

Whenever I try to check the status of the medicals to confirm if they have been uploaded I get the following error.

*
This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.*


How can I confirm whether medical were uploaded? What does this error mean?


----------



## Vijay24

Ben 10 said:


> hi brother  Congrats  :clap2 :clap2:
> Never forget me


Thanks !


----------



## amitso

Thank God...!!! ray2:

Atleast I have a CO now..

Today I have received a mail from CO for Birth Certificate & Form 80. Will send tomorrow, I have dont have a Birth Certificate, so I will mention the Secondary certificate as a proof.

Team 08 Adelaide (CO initials V (dont know the lastname))


----------



## shyam

amitso said:


> Thank God...!!! ray2:
> 
> Atleast I have a CO now..
> 
> Today I have received a mail from CO for Birth Certificate & Form 80. Will send tomorrow, I have dont have a Birth Certificate, so I will mention the Secondary certificate as a proof.
> 
> Team 08 Adelaide (CO initials V (dont know the lastname))


Hi Amitso,

That's the first milestone and you are getting closer to the happiest moments.
Can you please update in the document.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0

All, Please update the spreadsheet.


----------



## Vijay24

amitso said:


> Thank God...!!! ray2:
> 
> Atleast I have a CO now..
> 
> Today I have received a mail from CO for Birth Certificate & Form 80. Will send tomorrow, I have dont have a Birth Certificate, so I will mention the Secondary certificate as a proof.
> 
> Team 08 Adelaide (CO initials V (dont know the lastname))


Had you uploaded these documents while the time you uploaded other docs, same CO would have sent you a grant letter! 

BTW - Upload FORM-80 by filling. It hardly takes 1-2 hours of time.


----------



## soumyo11

Did anyone try logging in the evisa portal in the last hour or so .... the web site seems down !!


----------



## soumyo11

Did anyone try logging in the evisa portal in the last hour or so .... the web site seems down !!


----------



## amitso

Vijay24 said:


> Had you uploaded these documents while the time you uploaded other docs, same CO would have sent you a grant letter!
> 
> BTW - Upload FORM-80 by filling. It hardly takes 1-2 hours of time.


I have frontloaded all the documents, but as I dont have birth certificate, CO asked for it.


----------



## amitso

shyam said:


> Hi Amitso,
> 
> That's the first milestone and you are getting closer to the happiest moments.
> Can you please update in the document.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0
> 
> All, Please update the spreadsheet.


I will update the sheet once I will be at home, dont have access to google drive from office.


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> I have frontloaded all the documents, but as I dont have birth certificate, CO asked for it.


As you have front loaded docs, just attach your evidences and docs which CO looking for.
Goodluck .


----------



## ojhaa

soumyo11 said:


> Did anyone try logging in the evisa portal in the last hour or so .... the web site seems down !!


Yes its down .....


----------



## roposh

roposh said:


> Heartiest Congratulations Mate!
> 
> I am a bit worried now. Do we have to present all the salary slips? I dont have mine for my first three years. Did CO speciafially ask you for all salary slips? What did you say to him? Is this a matter of concern?
> regards,
> roposh


Anybody Please respond!

1) Do we have to present all salary slips?
2) Does all salary slips and bank statement also needs to be notarized?


regards,
Roposh


----------



## joejohn

soumyo11 said:


> Did anyone try logging in the evisa portal in the last hour or so .... the web site seems down !!


Yes, it is down!


----------



## ausmsc

*Grant!!!*

Hello Guys,

Sorry for delay in letting you all know about my grant..

I got grant on 23 Aug, 2013.

Thank you all for support and best of luck for next step


----------



## ausmsc

Now i have question, 

they gave me 28 July, 2014 for first entry date.. i need to make my first entry before this date.. so it is fine i will stay there for 1 week and then come back???

Please let me know.


----------



## mithu93ku

ausmsc said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Sorry for delay in letting you all know about my grant..
> 
> I got grant on 23 Aug, 2013.
> 
> Thank you all for support and best of luck for next step


Congrats mate! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Vijay24

ausmsc said:


> Now i have question,
> 
> they gave me 28 July, 2014 for first entry date.. i need to make my first entry before this date.. so it is fine i will stay there for 1 week and then come back???
> 
> Please let me know.


You can comeback within even one hour after the first entry


----------



## ausmsc

Vijay24 said:


> You can comeback within even one hour after the first entry


Oh man that's super cool.. but after reaching there, shall i need to do process .. something like need to inform nsw authority regarding my arrival or something else??

@vijay24, many congrats for your grant


----------



## mayankp

roposh said:


> Anybody Please respond!
> 
> 1) Do we have to present all salary slips?
> 2) Does all salary slips and bank statement also needs to be notarized?
> 
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



Not all salary slips. I submitted 2-3 salary slips of each year but full bank statement. Better to get notarised if they are not signed (which generally salary slips are not) or else scanned copy of originals will do.


----------



## terminator1

mayankp said:


> Not all salary slips. I submitted 2-3 salary slips of each year but full bank statement. Better to get notarised if they are not signed (which generally salary slips are not) or else scanned copy of originals will do.


would it suffice if i get the pdfs from icicibank site? for e.g. select a timeline and then generate a statement (PDF) for that time line. 
or it is necessary to have pdfs that sent on mails for each month. 
i have form 16 for all the years. I have payslips for the whole tenure except for the first 2 months in the company. (i can get these payslips by raising a request, but feel lazy to get them). Please advise. 
thanks.


----------



## adc14

amitso said:


> Thank God...!!! ray2:
> 
> Atleast I have a CO now..
> 
> Today I have received a mail from CO for Birth Certificate & Form 80. Will send tomorrow, I have dont have a Birth Certificate, so I will mention the Secondary certificate as a proof.
> 
> Team 08 Adelaide (CO initials V (dont know the lastname))


Was your medical referred?


----------



## ashish0401

terminator1 said:


> would it suffice if i get the pdfs from icicibank site? for e.g. select a timeline and then generate a statement (PDF) for that time line.
> or it is necessary to have pdfs that sent on mails for each month.
> i have form 16 for all the years. I have payslips for the whole tenure except for the first 2 months in the company. (i can get these payslips by raising a request, but feel lazy to get them). Please advise.
> thanks.


Hey terminator,

Did you lodged your 189 application on 6th of august ?
Just not sure by seeing your signatures.
i did it on 10th so looking for some companion in this waiting time .

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## amitso

adc14 said:


> Was your medical referred?


No Idea, CO has not informed anything about it...!!

Why do you think so??


----------



## mayankp

terminator1 said:


> would it suffice if i get the pdfs from icicibank site? for e.g. select a timeline and then generate a statement (PDF) for that time line.
> or it is necessary to have pdfs that sent on mails for each month.
> i have form 16 for all the years. I have payslips for the whole tenure except for the first 2 months in the company. (i can get these payslips by raising a request, but feel lazy to get them). Please advise.
> thanks.


Bank statement generated from bank's site will suffice. Also as I said, pay slips 2-3 for each year will do.


----------



## shyam

ausmsc said:


> Oh man that's super cool.. but after reaching there, shall i need to do process .. something like need to inform nsw authority regarding my arrival or something else??
> 
> @vijay24, many congrats for your grant


If stamping in the passport is required (label or something else) then yes better visit the immigration office.

More accurate information can only be provided by the person who migrated already or from the immigration office in sydney.


----------



## terminator1

ashish0401 said:


> Hey terminator,
> 
> Did you lodged your 189 application on 6th of august ?
> Just not sure by seeing your signatures.
> i did it on 10th so looking for some companion in this waiting time .
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


no.. lodged in the (early) 4th week of july


----------



## adc14

amitso said:


> No Idea, CO has not informed anything about it...!!
> 
> Why do you think so??


😊 I just want to make sure if everything will be fine for me... My co also requested of form 80 and my wife nbi... 

Once the co's emailed the required documents, that means they already review everything? Or there's a possibillity to require more documents?


----------



## ashish0401

terminator1 said:


> no.. lodged in the (early) 4th week of july


Damn i am alone


----------



## tanvir360

adc14 said:


> &#55357;&#56842; I just want to make sure if everything will be fine for me... My co also requested of form 80 and my wife nbi...
> 
> Once the co's emailed the required documents, that means they already review everything? Or there's a possibillity to require more documents?


It depends on how perfectly u can deliver all the required & requested docs after CO wants. in most of the cases - after reviewing all docs they request further once and give a list of requested docs in one letter...............

Oh...can u plz share ur timeline on the signature so that we can track ur status.....................???


----------



## terminator1

mayankp said:


> Bank statement generated from bank's site will suffice. Also as I said, pay slips 2-3 for each year will do.


one more question:
do i need to have bank statements for the whole duration or a few bank statements for each quarter will do (just like the payslips) ?
thanks.


----------



## adc14

tanvir360 said:


> It depends on how perfectly u can deliver all the required & requested docs after CO wants. in most of the cases - after reviewing all docs they request further once and give a list of requested docs in one letter...............


Thank you for the info...


----------



## adc14

tanvir360 said:


> It depends on how perfectly u can deliver all the required & requested docs after CO wants. in most of the cases - after reviewing all docs they request further once and give a list of requested docs in one letter...............
> 
> Oh...can u plz share ur timeline on the signature so that we can track ur status.....................???


Pls send the link where i can input my timeline... Thanks


----------



## tanvir360

Is there anybody 2day who can enter the visa page easily ................???

I cannot enter and hav the error message.................may be it is on routine maintenance.....:sing:


----------



## amitso

adc14 said:


> 😊 I just want to make sure if everything will be fine for me... My co also requested of form 80 and my wife nbi...
> 
> Once the co's emailed the required documents, that means they already review everything? Or there's a possibillity to require more documents?


My agent told me; once the CO asks for the docs grant is near, may be 10 days more.


----------



## amitso

adc14 said:


> Pls send the link where i can input my timeline... Thanks


You can go to User CP -> Edit Signature on Left Side.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## tanvir360

amitso said:


> My agent told me; once the CO asks for the docs grant is near, may be 10 days more.


May ur agent will be blessed........................!!!:angel:


----------



## hafeezsl

HI All

I have applied under software engineer and the have done the following

EOI - 6th July
total points - 65

Asked to apply on 11th July
Submitted application on 16th July

I have submitted all Docs, IELTS of mine (got 8) and my wife (got 8.5)
Police certificates of myself and wife
got my skills assessed thru ACS and is positive
Medicals of mine and my kid and my wife's medical is pending as she is pregnant and due by end of the month so by 15th Sept I thought of getting her medicals done too

can any one let me know by when u think I can get a CO assigned..
can anyone guide me as to how long this process would take

hope u can help


----------



## NSW2613

Hi All,

I received my NSW SS on 1 July 13 and have applied for visa on 23 July 13.
Now waiting for CO assignment.

Hoping for the best...
Anything new that I should know??


----------



## kittydoll

omg still waiting for partner's pcc

the wait is killing me !!!


----------



## speaker

tanvir360 said:


> Is there anybody 2day who can enter the visa page easily ................???
> 
> I cannot enter and hav the error message.................may be it is on routine maintenance.....:sing:[/quote
> 
> Yes it's not going thru..probably maintenance is going on........


----------



## mayankp

terminator1 said:


> one more question:
> do i need to have bank statements for the whole duration or a few bank statements for each quarter will do (just like the payslips) ?
> thanks.


I think you need for whole duration, I did the same.


----------



## rahulmenda

NSW2613 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my NSW SS on 1 July 13 and have applied for visa on 23 July 13.
> Now waiting for CO assignment.
> 
> Hoping for the best...
> Anything new that I should know??


Now u have TRN right. go for medicals, PCC, upload form-16, payslips and bank statement of all the employers, so that it will not take more time to get grant ok. or else process will be Delayed by 2 month. 
we encountering a big delay because no one guided us


----------



## PDHUNT

roposh said:


> Anybody Please respond!
> 
> 1) Do we have to present all salary slips?
> 2) Does all salary slips and bank statement also needs to be notarized?
> 
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


I have also not uploaded all my Salary Slips last4 employer's payslip and CO does not specifically asked for payslips. And those Payslips are not certified as those payslips are in electronic format and mentioning it is computer generated so does not requires any signature. I have not uploaded my Experience Certificates and she asked those. Initially I have uploaded Employer Reference letter which I uses at the time of getting skilled assessment. I thought it would be sufficient as those letters I obtain from my employers on letter head and those contains all the details which mentioned in experience certificates. CO has also asked for my Tax documents.

Good Luck


----------



## NSW2613

rahulmenda said:


> Now u have TRN right. go for medicals, PCC, upload form-16, payslips and bank statement of all the employers, so that it will not take more time to get grant ok. or else process will be Delayed by 2 month.
> we encountering a big delay because no one guided us



Thanks for reply..
I have submitted Form-16,Payslips and bank statements already when had applied for visa.
So now I can go for medicals and PCC, right?
Also I seen something about Form 80 requirement, what is that and Do I have to make it ready??


----------



## tanvir360

NSW2613 said:


> Thanks for reply..
> I have submitted Form-16,Payslips and bank statements already when had applied for visa.
> So now I can go for medicals and PCC, right?
> Also I seen something about Form 80 requirement, what is that and Do I have to make it ready??


yes, u hav 2 make it ready for both of u (u and ur spouse)...............after ready u hav 2 scan those and upload on "Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment".......


----------



## rahulmenda

NSW2613 said:


> Thanks for reply..
> I have submitted Form-16,Payslips and bank statements already when had applied for visa.
> So now I can go for medicals and PCC, right?
> Also I seen something about Form 80 requirement, what is that and Do I have to make it ready??


Yes you can go. For medicals just Google for medicals centers near to your place. 

Regarding PCC u can book online thu passport website. it will be done in 4-6 hours in passport office(don't go for police station it will take 2 week, because you police enq. completed while passport issue, so no need of it again. just book in passport site online. ). 

Form 80 is a declaration of self character. you can download from below link , fill it and upload it. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

good luck for you grant


----------



## NSW2613

Happy to listen next steps !!! ( as waiting for CO was killing me !!! )
Heyyy thanks


----------



## Rana31

test message


----------



## Rana31

hello friends, I was closely monitoring the progress of all the people who had applied in June 2013. I applied on 12.06.2013 got my visa grant on 26.08.2013.

My time line is.

IELTS 22 August 2012
Engineers Assessment 3 May 2013
WA ss 26 May 2013
EOI lodged/ cleared 29/ 7 june 2013
Visa Lodged 12 june 2013, Medicals 18 June 2013, PCC 22 May 2013
First CO 19 July 2013 team 31-34 initials NA, don't know when CO change to initials AA team 34.
Grant on 26.08.2013


----------



## Rana31

Thanx & Good luck for all waiting for their grant.


----------



## JP Mosa

Rana31 said:


> hello friends, I was closely monitoring the progress of all the people who had applied in June 2013. I applied on 12.06.2013 got my visa grant on 26.08.2013.
> 
> My time line is.
> 
> IELTS 22 August 2012
> Engineers Assessment 3 May 2013
> WA ss 26 May 2013
> EOI lodged/ cleared 29/ 7 june 2013
> Visa Lodged 12 june 2013, Medicals 18 June 2013, PCC 22 May 2013
> First CO 19 July 2013 team 31-34 initials NA, don't know when CO change to initials AA team 34.
> Grant on 26.08.2013


congrazz.......buddy............r u mech guy?


----------



## rahulmenda

Rana31 said:


> Thanx & Good luck for all waiting for their grant.


:wave:Congrats


----------



## JP Mosa

rahulmenda said:


> :wave:Congrats


Verify call....?? is it from AHC......or DIAC.......REGARDING???


----------



## Mashtor

I am completing the Form 80. How could I upload it? should I print all its page and then scan and upload? What is the best way to fill up and upload?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rahulmenda

JP Mosa said:


> Verify call....?? is it from AHC......or DIAC.......REGARDING???



The call got to my HR Department asking to talk with me, they didn't introduce about them to my HR. Just mentioned that they want to talk to me. My HR transferred call to my cabin. the caller introduced himself as Mr F from AUS Embassy (New Dehli) and he is appointed to verify my details.

He just asked me few questions took 4 min of time.. He questioned about my DOB, from how many years I am working in present company, Joining date , employ ID , Designation and my is my profile. that's all.

I was prepared as my consultant told that verification call may come. But not all the time. 50-50 chances are there. my other applicants from same consultant got grant with out verification.

How about urs when did you applied


----------



## rahulmenda

Mashtor said:


> I am completing the Form 80. How could I upload it? should I print all its page and then scan and upload? What is the best way to fill up and upload?
> Thanks in advance.


Take print of soft copy, fill it, scan and upload it


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Rana31 said:


> hello friends, I was closely monitoring the progress of all the people who had applied in June 2013. I applied on 12.06.2013 got my visa grant on 26.08.2013.
> 
> My time line is.
> 
> IELTS 22 August 2012
> Engineers Assessment 3 May 2013
> WA ss 26 May 2013
> EOI lodged/ cleared 29/ 7 june 2013
> Visa Lodged 12 june 2013, Medicals 18 June 2013, PCC 22 May 2013
> First CO 19 July 2013 team 31-34 initials NA, don't know when CO change to initials AA team 34.
> Grant on 26.08.2013


Congrats Rana for the grant:rockon:..could you explain what all did CO communicate to you..did he ask for additional documents?


----------



## JP Mosa

rahulmenda said:


> The call got to my HR Department asking to talk with me, they didn't introduce about them to my HR. Just mentioned that they want to talk to me. My HR transferred call to my cabin. the caller introduced himself as Mr F from AUS Embassy (New Dehli) and he is appointed to verify my details.
> 
> He just asked me few questions took 4 min of time.. He questioned about my DOB, from how many years I am working in present company, Joining date , employ ID , Designation and my is my profile. that's all.
> 
> I was prepared as my consultant told that verification call may come. But not all the time. 50-50 chances are there. my other applicants from same consultant got grant with out verification.
> 
> How about urs when did you applied


oh! so your application picked up in random pick.........DIAC generally do that..........actually.......AHC ppl act oversmartly.........pestering HR ppl to connect to that applicant......If its from DIAC......most cases ....they do check with HR whether our particulars match with what we provided during application...........anyways.............Good luck for grant.......


Mine is long way to go mate.....application lodged..........waiting for KWT PCC and Med details from CO......


----------



## JP Mosa

Mashtor said:


> I am completing the Form 80. How could I upload it? should I print all its page and then scan and upload? What is the best way to fill up and upload?
> Thanks in advance.


The best way is........take print out of 18 pages..........fill it with pen..........leave blank for the questions which doesn't apply to you......scan it............submit it........remember .....be honest while filling.....information you provide now will be used in future reference by DIAC.........declare ....If there are any previous visa refusals.....it doesn't affect your application.....


Cheers


----------



## iamafreak

ashish0401 said:


> Damn i am alone


I lodged on 7th August


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

gurpreethm said:


> waiting :-(


do co had been allocated to you or not


----------



## ssaditya

e-visa page is not working for me........pls tell me if there is any system error


----------



## speaker

ssaditya said:


> e-visa page is not working for me........pls tell me if there is any system error



Yes servers are down.....relax


----------



## ssaditya

oh k k..........i thought only i have this experience......thanks for ur quick answer


----------



## mohsinhere

Hi,

For India PCC, is photo mandatory... Currently i'm in Singapore. When my dad contacted the SP office in India, they told they can provide PCC with photo only if the applicant comes in person. Without photo they can provide without my presence.

Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## amitso

NSW2613 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my NSW SS on 1 July 13 and have applied for visa on 23 July 13.
> Now waiting for CO assignment.
> 
> Hoping for the best...
> Anything new that I should know??


Upload all the documents, get PCC & Medicals done before CO asks, fill form 80 and upload.


----------



## mohsinhere

amitso said:


> Upload all the documents, get PCC & Medicals done before CO asks, fill form 80 and upload.


Getting PCC seems to be a daunting task... What proof will we show for requesting PCC since we dont have any official request from DIAC... the check list will do the job?


----------



## terminator1

mohsinhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> For India PCC, is photo mandatory... Currently i'm in Singapore. When my dad contacted the SP office in India, they told they can provide PCC with photo only if the applicant comes in person. Without photo they can provide without my presence.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thank you.


shouldn't you apply your pcc from the indian embassy?
DAIC wont recognize your PCC if its taken from the local/district police office.
they want it from the passport office or indian embassy. check out the singapore indian embassy website (pcc comes under miscellaneous services).
all the best.


----------



## The Shobra

Dear All, 
My wife got positive assessment VETASSESS and today she got 5.5 score IELTS in each band .
Now can I gain 5 point more in my lodged application ? If yes how can I edit my lodged application?
I already have 65 point .

Thanks


----------



## ut0410

Vijay24 said:


> F***ING HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE EVER!
> 
> GOT the GOLDEN MAIL guys! I am so happppyyyyy!
> 
> 
> An end to all my frustrations  Was just a normal day having my lunch in road side eatery. Just got an email notification half an hour ago and voila it's the GOLDEN MAIL!
> 
> I should thank each one of you guys who were so friendly, supportive, encouraging and lovely bunch who kept the forum alive and also mood of individuals while the wait was on...
> 
> THANKS a ton guys!
> 
> Hope everyone gets the grant soon! Hang in there...



Congratulations Buddy!!!

I feel equally excited for you :dance: ..... enjoy yourself!! Cheers mate, hope everyone gets thru soon :amen:


----------



## JP Mosa

The Shobra said:


> Dear All,
> My wife got positive assessment VETASSESS and today she got 5.5 score IELTS in each band .
> Now can I gain 5 point more in my lodged application ? If yes how can I edit my lodged application?
> I already have 65 point .
> 
> Thanks


To claim partners points....your wife need to get 6 bands in all 4 L,S,W & R.....


----------



## The Shobra

JP Mosa said:


> To claim partners points....your wife need to get 6 bands in all 4 L,S,W & R.....


Thanks JP Mosa.
Are you sure ? 
I remember it was 4.5 when I filled my 190 application and skillselect application .


----------



## JP Mosa

The Shobra said:


> Thanks JP Mosa.
> Are you sure ?
> I remember it was 4.5 when I filled my 190 application and skillselect application .


that is minimum english ability required by secondary applicant without partner's points.....buddy

If you want to claim partner's points...she should have 6 bands in all 

Cheers


----------



## raminbdjp

Mashtor said:


> I am completing the Form 80. How could I upload it? should I print all its page and then scan and upload? What is the best way to fill up and upload?
> Thanks in advance.



Form 80 is protected, but protection can be opened online freely. 
Then fill up with computer. Separate last two pages by pdf editor (if dont have, do on online free)
Print signature page only and make it pdf.
Merge signature page with rest and upload.

Give signature with blue ink.


----------



## speaker

mohsinhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> For India PCC, is photo mandatory... Currently i'm in Singapore. When my dad contacted the SP office in India, they told they can provide PCC with photo only if the applicant comes in person. Without photo they can provide without my presence.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thank you.


You can check if they mention the passport details in the PCC


----------



## NSW2613

Hi

We have a query regarding name on passport.
We did court marriage in May 2012. After that we had applied for 190 NSW SS, got approval from NSW and have applied for visa (waiting for CO assignment).

In between all this, We didnt get a chance to change name on passport after marriage.
We have submitted Marrige certificate when we had applied but in our passport our origional names are there.

Should we go for change in name of spouse on passport now? Is it must?
Even if not, It can have any effect after reaching Australia? (While taking accomodation,driving license etc.)

We are thinking to ask CO regarding this when CO is aasigned, Is it good idea??

Please do the needful.


----------



## Colombo

Bye bye 7th week......


----------



## Vijay24

ut0410 said:


> Congratulations Buddy!!!
> 
> I feel equally excited for you :dance: ..... enjoy yourself!! Cheers mate, hope everyone gets thru soon :amen:



Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## kaurrajbir

Colombo said:


> Bye bye 7th week......


Did you call DIAC to inquire about CO allocation ?


----------



## kaurrajbir

kittydoll said:


> omg still waiting for partner's pcc
> 
> the wait is killing me !!!


Kitty just deserves a grant..enough is enough


----------



## kittydoll

kaurrajbir said:


> Kitty just deserves a grant..enough is enough


haha...

i know...right?


----------



## Colombo

nop


----------



## monster

While filling up form 80 , I found some questions which cant be answered 'yes' or 'no'
like the question#4 , its much like asking someone :
"Have you quitted car-jacking?" ; and it should be answered YES or NO


well coming to point , i was to ask

what if I upload All the documents from top to bottom (so that CO wont have to ask me any more documents) ; in this notion how would someone get to know if he got CO assigned.

Next quesiton , How would someone get to know if his medical got 'referred'
and incase of referral , how much time gets wasted until it reaches the 'approved' state.


----------



## SailOZ

wish CO is in a great mood on Friday and give lots of get rants! 😁

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## oz_prrules

NSW2613 said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a query regarding name on passport.
> We did court marriage in May 2012. After that we had applied for 190 NSW SS, got approval from NSW and have applied for visa (waiting for CO assignment).
> 
> In between all this, We didnt get a chance to change name on passport after marriage.
> We have submitted Marrige certificate when we had applied but in our passport our origional names are there.
> 
> Should we go for change in name of spouse on passport now? Is it must?
> Even if not, It can have any effect after reaching Australia? (While taking accomodation,driving license etc.)
> 
> We are thinking to ask CO regarding this when CO is aasigned, Is it good idea??
> 
> Please do the needful.


Hi do not worry about the change name now. It’s not mandatory. Just use current passport name. You can change it in Australia if you guys want.


----------



## indianinact

Received a grant notice this morning. 

Really appreciate and wish to Thank group members for knowledge shared and guidance provided . 

My timelines : Total processing was completed in less than 100 days after lodging the application. 

189 Pts: 70 

ACS : 04/2013 
IELTS: 04/2013
EOI 05/2013 
Invite: 05/2013
Lodge: 05/2013
CO:08/2013
PCC - IN: 5/2013 : AU 6/2013 
Medical:07/2013 
Grant: 08/2013

Regards


----------



## oz_prrules

mohsinhere said:


> Getting PCC seems to be a daunting task... What proof will we show for requesting PCC since we dont have any official request from DIAC... the check list will do the job?


You current and valid passport is enough to get Indian PCC. You do not need to provide any other documents.


----------



## jain.v2007

Congrats indianact

Did ACS deduct 2 years experience for you? Had you claimed points for that 2 years?


----------



## indianinact

jain.v2007 said:


> Congrats indianact
> 
> Did ACS deduct 2 years experience for you? Had you claimed points for that 2 years?


thanks ! 

i have total 10 years exp but i claimed only 3-5 years of nominated exp. overseas and 1 year onshore . 

i did not have exp letters in the diac / acs recommended format since 2 companies that i worked for had been acquired by another company. 


i m not sure what is with deduction of 2 years of exp by acs and diac lately . What is it all about ? what is the new rule?


----------



## mindfreak

just uploaded the Australian Federal Police Clearance (the only document that was being awaited), hopefully the meds clear soon and pave way for the grant


----------



## killerbee82

mindfreak said:


> just uploaded the Australian Federal Police Clearance (the only document that was being awaited), hopefully the meds clear soon and pave way for the grant


good luck ...


----------



## mohsinhere

oz_prrules said:


> You current and valid passport is enough to get Indian PCC. You do not need to provide any other documents.


Thanks for the reply...but the embassy will ask for the purpose of PCC right? What proof will I show to prove that DIAC needs a PCC...


----------



## mohsinhere

terminator1 said:


> shouldn't you apply your pcc from the indian embassy?
> DAIC wont recognize your PCC if its taken from the local/district police office.
> they want it from the passport office or indian embassy. check out the singapore indian embassy website (pcc comes under miscellaneous services).
> all the best.


Really? I thought those in India get PCC from local police office...


----------



## mohsinhere

This is from the Indian Passport and Visa application center, Singapore website...

Police clearance certificate - requirements & details
Requirements
- This is a document issued by the High Commission certifying absence of adverse notice by the Indian police.
- Applicant may bring the following while applying for police clearance certificate
- The applicant has to come in person with one coloured photograph, Passport and application form(Misc.)
- Requisition letter from concerned Embassy for migration visa

This is what I was pointing to...I don't have a requisition letter yet right?


----------



## Vijay24

SailOZ said:


> wish CO is in a great mood on Friday and give lots of get rants! 😁
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



If people have not uploaded the required docs, CO will definitely rant 

Kidding!


----------



## JP Mosa

Vijay24 said:


> If people have not uploaded the required docs, CO will definitely rant
> 
> Kidding!


Congrazz mate..........


----------



## Sujith singh

Guys one question, can we upload all docs after the CO is assigned, or do I need to upload docs except PCC and meds before the CO..


----------



## ram2013

Sujith singh said:


> Guys one question, can we upload all docs after the CO is assigned, or do I need to upload docs except PCC and meds before the CO..


Hi sujith Singh,

U can upload all the docs including pcc so that so once CO is assigned n if all docs are ok u will get direct grant.

Cheers

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## kaurrajbir

kittydoll said:


> haha...
> 
> i know...right?


Absolutely


----------



## zippy24

SailOZ said:


> wish CO is in a great mood on Friday and give lots of get rants! &#55357;&#56833;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vijay24

Off to Sri Lanka tonight for 9 day holiday. Wish you all a happy weekend and hopefully all you guys who are waiting for grants may receive it soon!

Cheers! lane::thumb:


----------



## mohsinhere

Vijay24 said:


> Off to Sri Lanka tonight for 9 day holiday. Wish you all a happy weekend and hopefully all you guys who are waiting for grants may receive it soon!
> 
> Cheers! lane::thumb:


Enjoy your holidays!!


----------



## Gurpreethm

Any grant 2day


----------



## Aparwar

Gurpreethm said:


> Any grant 2day


Nope, seems servers were down since yesterday and doesn't look like anyone is planning to set these right on a Friday. 

Te agonising wait continues...keep popping your anxiety pills friends. Hope that we all leave these by next week


----------



## Jagz

joejohn said:


> Yes, AFAIK, it is cleared.


Today I have new msg
"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

So I have to wait and see If my medicals get cleared or referred


----------



## zippy24

Aparwar said:


> Nope, seems servers were down since yesterday and doesn't look like anyone is planning to set these right on a Friday.
> 
> Te agonising wait continues...keep popping your anxiety pills friends. Hope that we all leave these by next week


Also, i heard most of them will work only 3 day's in a week. 

I know i will not get grant atleast for next 3 - 4 weeks but i m keep watching everyone's signature.. did i become crazy


----------



## JP Mosa

Vijay24 said:


> Off to Sri Lanka tonight for 9 day holiday. Wish you all a happy weekend and hopefully all you guys who are waiting for grants may receive it soon!
> 
> Cheers! lane::thumb:


Kandy....awesome place mate....btw.....get ready to pay multiple of 10 Srilankan rupees even for chai.........


----------



## JP Mosa

Jagz said:


> Today I have new msg
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> So I have to wait and see If my medicals get cleared or referred


Did you enter any previous medicals undergone within 12 months before date of application?


----------



## Vijay24

JP Mosa said:


> Kandy....awesome place mate....btw.....get ready to pay multiple of 10 Srilankan rupees even for chai.........



Sure.


----------



## Ani.pepe

Where is Rocky??? Missing his posts.. 

Rocky any news from your CO????


----------



## josh.machine

Jagz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We appeared for our medicals on 26th Aug and today I can see following message on my VISA application...
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> I hope my medicals are auto cleared  Please share ur opinion ..
> 
> Jagz


I had the same one until yesterday but today my status suddenly changed itself to

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

Now what should i make of that!


----------



## Jagz

JP Mosa said:


> Did you enter any previous medicals undergone within 12 months before date of application?


nope ... I appeared for medicals on 26th Aug 13 and yesterday I saw following msg on VISA application page 
"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

n I thought our medicals got auto cleared  ... but today d msg got replaced by...

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

I have to wait wait wait .....


----------



## Gurpreethm

What is avg time for CO allocation and final outcome?


----------



## Aparwar

Dont worry . Its a system glitch. Will go away soon


----------



## Ben 10

Gurpreethm said:


> What is avg time for CO allocation and final outcome?


1 month to 5 weeks for Co Allocation and 3- 6 months for the Final outcome


----------



## Ben 10

Vijay24 said:


> Sure.


Bro ,
Have a Great Trip !!


----------



## Andy10

Vijay24 said:


> Off to Sri Lanka tonight for 9 day holiday. Wish you all a happy weekend and hopefully all you guys who are waiting for grants may receive it soon!
> 
> Cheers! lane::thumb:


Hey Vijay!! Congratz on your grant.. and enjoy your trip dude! :thumb:


----------



## gsp2canberra

Aparwar said:


> Nope, seems servers were down since yesterday and doesn't look like anyone is planning to set these right on a Friday.
> 
> Te agonising wait continues...keep popping your anxiety pills friends. Hope that we all leave these by next week


Hey Aparwar,
Seeing you signature it looks like you already have lodged the visa almost 2 months ago and still no CO ??? Is their any particular reason behind this?

I have just lodged my 190 Visa yesterday so was setting the expectation right? 

Cheers


----------



## Andy10

mindfreak said:


> just uploaded the Australian Federal Police Clearance (the only document that was being awaited), hopefully the meds clear soon and pave way for the grant


Yeah Mindfreak.. I m just waiting for you, mithu, rocky balboa, killerbee to get grants..... !:thumb:


----------



## terminator1

appreciate if someone can reply on my query:
i dont have bank statements for four months in between (e.g. from jul 2011 to jul 2012, i dont have statements from feb to may). the bank of america application is kind of screwed up and it does not give me access to these statements. i called up customer care but could not have success. However i have payslips for these four months & tax documents. can anyone please tell me if that will be a concern. 
Thanks much!


----------



## ashish0401

Jagz said:


> nope ... I appeared for medicals on 26th Aug 13 and yesterday I saw following msg on VISA application page
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> n I thought our medicals got auto cleared  ... but today d msg got replaced by...
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> I have to wait wait wait .....


Hi josh machine and Jagz,

Till yesterday even my health link was gone with message " No health exam is required........................" and yesterday I couldnot login to my account as eVisa page was down .
Today When i logged in to my account I see the same message as yours "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Even i thought initially that what the heck was going on , is my medicals referred further  .
But then i stumbled upon this post to check ( as i regularly do ) and saw that I am not alone :lock1: and its a system glitch hopefully :fingerscrossed: . 
lets hope for the best guys.
Please keep all of us posted here if you eVisa page stats changed to old one like no health exam is required please .

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## joejohn

ashish0401 said:


> Hi josh machine and Jagz,
> 
> Till yesterday even my health link was gone with message " No health exam is required........................" and yesterday I couldnot login to my account as eVisa page was down .
> Today When i logged in to my account I see the same message as yours "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Even i thought initially that what the heck was going on , is my medicals referred further  .
> But then i stumbled upon this post to check ( as i regularly do ) and saw that I am not alone :lock1: and its a system glitch hopefully :fingerscrossed: .
> lets hope for the best guys.
> Please keep all of us posted here if you eVisa page stats changed to old one like no health exam is required please .
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Yes, mine also changed the same way... It should be system glitch... or they changed the policy that only CO will determine even if it auto-cleared?... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashish0401

terminator1 said:


> appreciate if someone can reply on my query:
> i dont have bank statements for four months in between (e.g. from jul 2011 to jul 2012, i dont have statements from feb to may). the bank of america application is kind of screwed up and it does not give me access to these statements. i called up customer care but could not have success. However i have payslips for these four months & tax documents. can anyone please tell me if that will be a concern.
> Thanks much!


Hi Terminator dude,

It wont be a problem as you have other documents to suffice that bank statement missing for those 4 months. So dont worry beleive me you have good number of docs to support your clause.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## terminator1

*ashish0401*



ashish0401 said:


> Hi Terminator dude,
> 
> It wont be a problem as you have other documents to suffice that bank statement missing for those 4 months. So dont worry beleive me you have good number of docs to support your clause.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


thanks much.


----------



## josh.machine

Bye bye 7th week for myself too , Havent contacted DIAC yet.


----------



## josh.machine

We were anyhow sailing in the same boat, this glitch adds another interesting part to the journey!


----------



## soumyasingh

Hi,

I went for my Medicals on Saturday i.e. 24th August... and I saw the update in the application page that Medicals is not required for this Visa however today the update is "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for"

I am not sure what does this mean. Also my husband is Diabetic and after the medicals I got a call by the hospital saying that He needs to do the test again as they have found protien in the urine.... now is that a problem....

Please suggest


----------



## Aparwar

bhanu30 said:


> Hey Aparwar,
> Seeing you signature it looks like you already have lodged the visa almost 2 months ago and still no CO ??? Is their any particular reason behind this?
> 
> I have just lodged my 190 Visa yesterday so was setting the expectation right?
> 
> Cheers


Hey Bhanu,

Actually I do have a CO assigned. Received an email from her on 6th Aug reg some docs. All uploaded on the 19th Aug. I should update my signature.


----------



## soumyo11

Jagz said:


> n I thought our medicals got auto cleared  ... but today d msg got replaced by...
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> I have to wait wait wait .....


Same here..I also did medicals on 24th & the same message is appearing on the page for me. Looks like a system glitch. It almost invariable happens every weekend. But looks like it has started during weekdays as well ..:mad2:


----------



## Ben 10

How it would display in E-Visa... if the Medical get referred.. ?


----------



## PDHUNT

*Congratulations*



indianinact said:


> Received a grant notice this morning.
> 
> Really appreciate and wish to Thank group members for knowledge shared and guidance provided .
> 
> My timelines : Total processing was completed in less than 100 days after lodging the application.
> 
> 189 Pts: 70
> 
> ACS : 04/2013
> IELTS: 04/2013
> EOI 05/2013
> Invite: 05/2013
> Lodge: 05/2013
> CO:08/2013
> PCC - IN: 5/2013 : AU 6/2013
> Medical:07/2013
> Grant: 08/2013
> 
> Regards


This is awesome ..... arty:
Good Luck


----------



## killerbee82

Ben 10 said:


> How it would display in E-Visa... if the Medical get referred.. ?


the Organise your health link will be active


----------



## killerbee82

*Grants*

Any Grants today?


----------



## kittydoll

Dear Jesus, I pray for everyone here for peace of mind and speedy grant !


----------



## joejohn

soumyasingh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went for my Medicals on Saturday i.e. 24th August... and I saw the update in the application page that Medicals is not required for this Visa however today the update is "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for"
> 
> I am not sure what does this mean. Also my husband is Diabetic and after the medicals I got a call by the hospital saying that He needs to do the test again as they have found protien in the urine.... now is that a problem....
> 
> Please suggest


System glitch... mine and many others changed the same way after the outage yesterday.


----------



## joejohn

kittydoll said:


> Dear Jesus, I pray for everyone here for peace of mind and speedy grant !


:amen:ray:


----------



## rahulmenda

Ben 10 said:


> 1 month to 5 weeks for Co Allocation and 3- 6 months for the Final outcome


If every thing proper it is 3 months to 6 months not more that


----------



## Hyd786

killerbee82 said:


> Any Grants today?


From the time, where we usually got 4-5 Grants on this thread on a single day, they have dried completely with not even a single Grant on somedays ..... :smash:


----------



## rahulmenda

killerbee82 said:


> Any Grants today?


I think all Cos are in Weekend mood :tea: thats y no news of grants


----------



## rahulmenda

Hyd786 said:


> From the time, where we usually got 4-5 Grants on this thread on a single day, they have dried completely with not even a single Grant on somedays ..... :smash:


Well said HYD786 Bhai, addha barsaaaaaa


----------



## NSW2613

Hi

Got assigned CO today...I had lodged visa on 23 July 13.
Thanks to all for your help...


----------



## kittydoll

Hurray !!!

status on PCC tracking page change to successful today !!! FINALLY...

lol its past business hours on Friday ....sigh!! another 2 days wait..... !!!

things are like soooo close but yet sooo far...butterflies in my stomach !!

that's the last document i need to submit, according to CO..


----------



## Gurpreethm

NSW2613 said:


> Hi
> 
> Got assigned CO today...I had lodged visa on 23 July 13.
> Thanks to all for your help...


How do u know u have a CO?


----------



## kittydoll

i remember looking at my signature full of question marks near almost every field...

now its all filled out and only Grant field has a question mark...


its like watching a kid grow up...sob...reggers:
tears of joy


----------



## joejohn

kittydoll said:


> Hurray !!!
> 
> status on PCC tracking page change to successful today !!! FINALLY...
> 
> lol its past business hours on Friday ....sigh!! another 2 days wait..... !!!
> 
> things are like soooo close but yet sooo far...butterflies in my stomach !!
> 
> that's the last document i need to submit, according to CO..


Congrats Kitty! This weekend is special for you!!


----------



## kittydoll

this weekend is butterflies in my stomach...

next weekend is getting drunk weekend, joe


----------



## mithu93ku

NSW2613 said:


> Hi
> 
> Got assigned CO today...I had lodged visa on 23 July 13.
> Thanks to all for your help...


Good news! Good Luck with your visa application!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kittydoll

Hows ur application goin Joe?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ani.pepe said:


> Where is Rocky??? Missing his posts..
> 
> Rocky any news from your CO????


Hi *Ani.pepe*,

I am here :becky:

I called DIAC today. First I had to wait for 15 minutes, then the operator picked up, then she transferred the call to another operator, then to another ..

It took me 55 minutes before a nice lady looked into the system telling that the SYSTEM IS NOT WORKING today and it might take 3 Months for CO allocationeace:

that's the latest update from your ExpatForum Correspondent Rockyeace:

So i will wait for another one month and after it reaches 3 months I will call them again..i have paid large amount of cash for calling them thrice already in the past weeks..


----------



## NSW2613

Gurpreethm said:


> How do u know u have a CO?



I have received a mail describing details of CO and further processes.


----------



## Ben 10

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi *Ani.pepe*,
> 
> I am here :becky:
> 
> I called DIAC today. First I had to wait for 15 minutes, then the operator picked up, then she transferred the call to another operator, then to another ..
> 
> It took me 55 minutes before a nice lady looked into the system telling that the SYSTEM IS NOT WORKING today and it might take 3 Months for CO allocationeace:
> 
> that's the latest update from your ExpatForum Correspondent Rockyeace:
> 
> So i will wait for another one month and after it reaches 3 months I will call them again..i have paid large amount of cash for calling them thrice already in the past weeks..


Buddy .. NEver give up .. you would get Co in few days , they gave you a common info regarding the Visa 190 .


----------



## amitso

Hello,

Just to update, yesterday I have received an email from my CO (Adelaide Team 8) for Birth Certificate & PCC.

So now I have a CO.

Thanks God..!!ray:


----------



## josh.machine

When should we start calling DIAC about CO allocation, one more week to go and i am feeling very restless


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ben 10 said:


> Buddy .. NEver give up .. you would get Co in few days , they gave you a common info regarding the Visa 190 .


I swear to God, I am never calling DIAC ever again. 

I had my SS application approved in 4 hours..I thought my visa application would also be processed at least in the respectable time frame, but no Its like a big joke. I have declared it a rejection.

I am planning to apply to :canada: Moving to another Thread Canada Forum..

Bye bye Folks..


----------



## joejohn

kittydoll said:


> Hows ur application goin Joe?


No change in my application status... except some system glitch...

Expecting a CO sometime next month... long way to go... :fingerscrossed:

I don't know what all docs CO may ask.... :fingerscrossed:

ray:


For you, this is last weekend with without a PR... so enjoy it... next week you will be a different person


----------



## amitso

josh.machine said:


> When should we start calling DIAC about CO allocation, one more week to go and i am feeling very restless


In the other forum I have heard that people are calling DIAC frequently, so DIAC is very angry about it, they have threaten if people call them again and again it may impact the grant.

So be patient, dont call DIAC, also it takes around 30-40 minutes to talk to the reception.

Now a days it takes almost 8 weeks to get a CO.


----------



## soumyo11

kittydoll said:


> Hurray !!!
> 
> status on PCC tracking page change to successful today !!! FINALLY...
> 
> lol its past business hours on Friday ....sigh!! another 2 days wait..... !!!
> 
> things are like soooo close but yet sooo far...butterflies in my stomach !!
> 
> that's the last document i need to submit, according to CO..


Kitty - You are on your way to PEACE !!!opcorn:


----------



## kittydoll

joejohn said:


> No change in my application status... except some system glitch...
> 
> Expecting a CO sometime next month... long way to go... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I don't know what all docs CO may ask.... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ray:
> 
> 
> For you, this is last weekend with without a PR... so enjoy it... next week you will be a different person


just a couple more weeks for u...dont worry ...

get all docs ready like PCC, birth certificate, form 80

n sit bk n relax :couch2:


----------



## Gurpreethm

NSW2613 said:


> I have received a mail describing details of CO and further processes.


Lucky man, hardly any of us recived such a mail.


----------



## mohsinhere

Rocky Balboa said:


> I swear to God, I am never calling DIAC ever again.
> 
> I had my SS application approved in 4 hours..I thought my visa application would also be processed at least in the respectable time frame, but no Its like a big joke. I have declared it a rejection.
> 
> I am planning to apply to :canada: Moving to another Thread Canada Forum..
> 
> Bye bye Folks..


Really?? There the quotas are filling up quite fast and they are limited...may be in your NOC, the traffic will be less...but act faassttt 

Infact, I had applied to Canada almost 2 months back...but now the quotas are filled up in my occupation...waiting to get my package back....
that is wen i decided to lodge visa for aussie...

Good Luck bro...


----------



## ashish0401

kittydoll said:


> just a couple more weeks for u...dont worry ...
> 
> get all docs ready like PCC, birth certificate, form 80
> 
> n sit bk n relax :couch2:


Is sitting back so easy  . I dont think so Kitty.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## The Shobra

NSW2613 said:


> I have received a mail describing details of CO and further processes.


Please , did CO request any additional Documents from you ?
Good luck.


----------



## Rajeswari G

Hello All,


I am a silent observer in this forum. Its really a good forum where it gives a lot of useful information.

Its been alomost 4 weeks, still no CO assigned.

NSW SS : 29 Jul Visa Appl : 29 Jul PCC: 30 Jul Med: Yet to be done CO: Not Assigned Grant: 



Thanks,
Rajeswari.


----------



## kittydoll

ashish0401 said:


> Is sitting back so easy  . I dont think so Kitty.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish



not really ashish... i knw....
but im sure my words would have alleviated joe's stress
thats the only help we can giv each other... kind words n hope....

been there, done that....

sitting bk and relaxing is the only one option..to be honest...not much else u can do...

i tried to divert my attention to cookin n shoppin..to stop stressing


----------



## Jagz

Today many of us saw different msg on VISA application related to medicals ...
Thankfully, now its changed to previous one i.e

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

n I want to believe that this is the correct one and our medicals are cleared...
Rest we will know once CO is assigned...

Wish everyone early Grant 

Jagz


----------



## JP Mosa

Rajeswari G said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I am a silent observer in this forum. Its really a good forum where it gives a lot of useful information.
> 
> Its been alomost 4 weeks, still no CO assigned.
> 
> NSW SS : 29 Jul Visa Appl : 29 Jul PCC: 30 Jul Med: Yet to be done CO: Not Assigned Grant:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.


CO allocation time frame generally for 190 - 5 to 8 weeks.......
So don't worry....you will get one soon...

Cheers


----------



## thanich

Rocky Balboa said:


> I swear to God, I am never calling DIAC ever again.
> 
> I had my SS application approved in 4 hours..I thought my visa application would also be processed at least in the respectable time frame, but no Its like a big joke. I have declared it a rejection.
> 
> I am planning to apply to :canada: Moving to another Thread Canada Forum..
> 
> Bye bye Folks..


Hi Rocky.,

Think twice before you go for Canada.. Canada process will take more time…

By the time you apply, you will have your OZ PR grant.


----------



## ram2013

Ben 10 said:


> How it would display in E-Visa... if the Medical get referred.. ?


Hi, only way to know ur medicals is referred is to call DIAC or wait for CO to assign n check with him. 

Cheers

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Ben 10

ram2013 said:


> Hi, only way to know ur medicals is referred is to call DIAC or wait for CO to assign n check with him.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon



But while seeing many people got referred .. i want to know .. how ppl find difference in Evisa page for medicals ?


thnx anyway friend


----------



## Deee

manan_1986 said:


> Its mandatory for everyone to go for PCC and Medical bt i dont know why my agent is asking me to wait till we hear from CO...



In My Case, we didnt wait to hear from CO for PCC and Mads. Medical done, but when I went for PCC , PSK asked me for a Request Checklist mentioning my Name along with the Co-applicant name. He denied to give PCC without My Request Checklist. 
But All PSK doesnt demand personalized Checklist. Common Checklist available on Immigration website is also considered in diff cities. I guess PSK rules differs with Cities.
Otherwise there is no need to wait.


----------



## Ben 10

Grant shop closed and reopens in Couple of days ..!

Still WAiting .... WAiting ... WAITING for the Grant mail


----------



## Ben 10

Deee said:


> In My Case, we didnt wait to hear from CO for PCC and Mads. Medical done, but when I went for PCC , PSK asked me for a Request Checklist mentioning my Name along with the Co-applicant name. He denied to give PCC without My Request Checklist.
> But All PSK doesnt demand personalized Checklist. Common Checklist available on Immigration website is also considered in diff cities. I guess PSK rules differs with Cities.
> Otherwise there is no need to wait.


in which state you belong to india ?


----------



## shyam

Rocky Balboa said:


> I swear to God, I am never calling DIAC ever again.
> 
> I had my SS application approved in 4 hours..I thought my visa application would also be processed at least in the respectable time frame, but no Its like a big joke. I have declared it a rejection.
> 
> I am planning to apply to :canada: Moving to another Thread Canada Forum..
> 
> Bye bye Folks..


Not to lose hope buddy.

If it is really a rejection, you could have got it already. There could be cases where it takes more than usual time to give a grant.

Anyhow, when you called you got only the positive reply that it might take 3 months for the CO to be allocated but nothing else right. So hope for the best.


----------



## Deee

Ben 10 said:


> in which state you belong to india ?


Ahmedabad, Gujrat.


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> I swear to God, I am never calling DIAC ever again.
> 
> I had my SS application approved in 4 hours..I thought my visa application would also be processed at least in the respectable time frame, but no Its like a big joke. I have declared it a rejection.
> 
> I am planning to apply to :canada: Moving to another Thread Canada Forum..
> 
> Bye bye Folks..


Hello Rocky Balboa,
You were misguided by desk operators !
As system is down for three days , operators are unable to give you exact information!
If you observe the forum, you will understand it I think.
I am also observing perthpoms forum. Same things also observed there.
So don't give up following operators information.
I had already told you, that you have a CO now as date changed beside "received".
Hope you will understand!


----------



## mohsinhere

thanich said:


> Hi Rocky.,
> 
> Think twice before you go for Canada.. Canada process will take more time…
> 
> By the time you apply, you will have your OZ PR grant.


Hi..I see that you are from SG...Can you advise me regarding Singapore PCC...

Thanks...
Mohsin


----------



## thanich

mohsinhere said:


> Hi..I see that you are from SG...Can you advise me regarding Singapore PCC...
> 
> Thanks...
> Mohsin


I havent yet gone for singapore PCC. 

I guess .. We can go only when CO provide letter for PCC..


----------



## shyam

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Rocky Balboa,
> You were misguided by desk operators !
> As system is down for three days , operators are unable to give you exact information!
> If you observe the forum, you will understand it I think.
> I am also observing perthpoms forum. Same things also observed there.
> So don't give up following operators information.
> I had already told you, that you have a CO now as date changed beside "received".
> Hope you will understand!


Hi Mithu,

can you please provide more details on what you mentioned

*date changed beside "received".*

I did not see anything as such in my online application page.


----------



## D D

I had also applied on 3rd july through agent dont have any detail of my application to track it down. If in case anyone contact DIAC applied on near by date then please share the response..


----------



## shyam

thanich said:


> I havent yet gone for singapore PCC.
> 
> I guess .. We can go only when CO provide letter for PCC..


No, please go through the posts of the seniors in this thread.

They say, the candidates who have uploaded all the documents upfront got their visa process very quick.

Better get all the documents before CO asks. CO might get allocated quicker this way.


----------



## kittydoll

Finally i submitted all docs CO asked for....

now i'll just sit bk n wait... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Going there

mithu93ku said:


> I had already told you, that you have a CO now as date changed beside "received".
> Hope you will understand!


*mithu93ku,* do you think that its the indication of CO alocation? I thought it could be the work of technical support..or??


----------



## venkatravinder

kittydoll said:


> Finally i submitted all docs CO asked for....
> 
> now i'll just sit bk n wait... :fingerscrossed:


Way to go Kitty.
All the best .u r almost there.

Keep posting


----------



## mohsinhere

thanich said:


> I havent yet gone for singapore PCC.
> 
> I guess .. We can go only when CO provide letter for PCC..


Yes..that is the what I too came to know from SPF website...unless we have a request letter...But i'm worried if it will delay our processing...


----------



## ashish0401

Jagz said:


> Today many of us saw different msg on VISA application related to medicals ...
> Thankfully, now its changed to previous one i.e
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> n I want to believe that this is the correct one and our medicals are cleared...
> Rest we will know once CO is assigned...
> 
> Wish everyone early Grant
> 
> Jagz


Finally its gone for ma also now I am seeing same usual message as you.
but My son medical link yet to go , i dont know why his still not going away, though hospital said that they have cleared all the medicals for my family. Not sure why or maybe I need to wait more for my son .


----------



## mithu93ku

Going there said:


> *mithu93ku,* do you think that its the indication of CO alocation? I thought it could be the work of technical support..or??


Manually CO changes the dates which I observed my case and also my friends cases.
So, I am pretty sure about it.


----------



## thanich

shyam said:


> No, please go through the posts of the seniors in this thread.
> 
> They say, the candidates who have uploaded all the documents upfront got their visa process very quick.
> 
> Better get all the documents before CO asks. CO might get allocated quicker this way.


I dont think foreigner can request singapore PCC unless some kind of authorisation letter from CO.

Singaporean only can recieve PCC without any letter.

If you receive singapore PCC without any letter. Let me also know..


----------



## Rajeswari G

Hello All,

My agent filled my old and invallid passport number instead of my valid passport number and also my surname is also spelled wrongly (with only one letter wrong).

Could anyone please suugest me to how to correct it. My agent was saying that it would not be a problem, once CO is assigned we can directly mail them with correct details.

Is it really correct? or is there any way to correct the information?


NSW SS : 29 Jul Visa Appl : 29 Jul PCC: 30 Jul Med: Yet to be done CO: Not Assigned Grant: 



Thanks,
Rajeswari.


----------



## shyam

Going there said:


> *mithu93ku,* do you think that its the indication of CO alocation? I thought it could be the work of technical support..or??


I confused, where is this "received" date mentioned? someone please guide me.


----------



## indianinact

PDHUNT said:


> This is awesome ..... arty:
> Good Luck


Thanks pdhunt

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## Ani.pepe

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi *Ani.pepe*,
> 
> I am here :becky:
> 
> I called DIAC today. First I had to wait for 15 minutes, then the operator picked up, then she transferred the call to another operator, then to another ..
> 
> It took me 55 minutes before a nice lady looked into the system telling that the SYSTEM IS NOT WORKING today and it might take 3 Months for CO allocationeace:
> 
> that's the latest update from your ExpatForum Correspondent Rockyeace:
> 
> So i will wait for another one month and after it reaches 3 months I will call them again..i have paid large amount of cash for calling them thrice already in the past weeks..


Thats BAD... 3 months...


----------



## NSW2613

The Shobra said:


> Please , did CO request any additional Documents from you ?
> Good luck.



For me, CO has asked for medical and PCC clearance stuff. (As it is pending for me yet) Apart from this,CO has not asked for any additional documents.


----------



## sandhuaman

shyam said:


> I confused, where is this "received" date mentioned? someone please guide me.


hello shyam, 

when u upload documents one section shows received and date which u have uploded. and other section shows date received by them.check the difference in the dates of upper and lower section.


----------



## Going there

mithu93ku said:


> shyam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I confused, where is this "received" date mentioned? someone please guide me.
> 
> 
> 
> On your list of uploaded docs, beside each document name there is some status: "recommended", "required" or "received". Is that right?
Click to expand...


----------



## sandhuaman

hello rajeshwari g


just fill form 1023 notification of incorrect answer.and upload it.


----------



## Deee

mithu93ku said:


> Manually CO changes the dates which I observed my case and also my friends cases.
> So, I am pretty sure about it.


I had delay in submitting PCC. And CO allowed me for additional time.

The whole scenario is:

I went for PCC without Checklist mentioned my name, so PSK deny to give PCC. Further i came to know, i need to reissue passport as the add on passport differs from my current add. We applied for new Passport. Meanwhile CO assigned , n i receive the mail for Request Checklist n more required document to be submit in 28 days.
i upload all docs except PCC. 
Than i wrote a mail to CO about Reissuing passport n request for more time.

The next day i receive a mail from CO, he allowed additional time n asked to provide time to time update.


----------



## mindfreak

Andy10 said:


> Yeah Mindfreak.. I m just waiting for you, mithu, rocky balboa, killerbee to get grants..... !:thumb:


Thanks Andy10, how nice of you! Hope you're enjoying your life a little more post the grant


----------



## mayankp

PCC process....

I applied in PSK on 27th August and today I went to my area police station just to check whether they got my application or not, I got reply from the concerned person that it will take at least a week to reach to him.

I cannot understand the time taken in these processes, I am sure it will take one more week after I attend verification at police station, in total 15 days. oopss......


----------



## Deee

sandhuaman said:


> Rajeswari G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> My agent filled my old and invallid passport number instead of my valid passport number and also my surname is also spelled wrongly (with only one letter wrong).
> 
> Could anyone please suugest me to how to correct it. My agent was saying that it would not be a problem, once CO is assigned we can directly mail them with correct details.
> 
> Is it really correct? or is there any way to correct the information?
> 
> 
> NSW SS : 29 Jul Visa Appl : 29 Jul PCC: 30 Jul Med: Yet to be done CO: Not Assigned Grant:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just fill form 1023 notification of incorrect answer.and upload it.
> 
> 
> 
> How can an agent do such a big mistake (invalid Passport.) We need agent for perfection.
> Well as per my knowledge, there is a form for Passport change update. Where we can submit the correct Passport info.
> I will fill this form once i receive my new passport.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rajeswari G

sandhuaman said:


> hello rajeshwari g
> 
> 
> just fill form 1023 notification of incorrect answer.and upload it.



Thank you somuch for your quick reply.

Could you please tell me how can we download and upload it?


Thanks,
Rajeswari.


----------



## mindfreak

Rajeswari G said:


> Thank you somuch for your quick reply.
> 
> Could you please tell me how can we download and upload it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.


www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf

Simply go on this link, and download it. Fill it up, scan it and upload it. Done!


----------



## rahulmenda

Rajeswari G said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I am a silent observer in this forum. Its really a good forum where it gives a lot of useful information.
> 
> Its been alomost 4 weeks, still no CO assigned.
> 
> NSW SS : 29 Jul Visa Appl : 29 Jul PCC: 30 Jul Med: Yet to be done CO: Not Assigned Grant:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.



no need to worry general CO allotment period is 4-6 weeks . you have have still 2 weeks to wait


----------



## mithu93ku

Deee said:


> I had delay in submitting PCC. And CO allowed me for additional time.
> 
> The whole scenario is:
> 
> I went for PCC without Checklist mentioned my name, so PSK deny to give PCC. Further i came to know, i need to reissue passport as the add on passport differs from my current add. We applied for new Passport. Meanwhile CO assigned , n i receive the mail for Request Checklist n more required document to be submit in 28 days.
> i upload all docs except PCC.
> Than i wrote a mail to CO about Reissuing passport n request for more time.
> 
> The next day i receive a mail from CO, he allowed additional time n asked to provide time to time update.


Great to know.
Hello Deee, You and I had applied same date.:becky:


----------



## Rajeswari G

Deee said:


> sandhuaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can an agent do such a big mistake (invalid Passport.) We need agent for perfection.
> Well as per my knowledge, there is a form for Passport change update. Where we can submit the correct Passport info.
> I will fill this form once i receive my new passport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply Deee.
> 
> Could you please provide more info on where can we download that form and how and where can we upload it.
> 
> Thanks,
> rajeswari.
Click to expand...


----------



## kittydoll

mayankp said:


> PCC process....
> 
> I applied in PSK on 27th August and today I went to my area police station just to check whether they got my application or not, I got reply from the concerned person that it will take at least a week to reach to him.
> 
> I cannot understand the time taken in these processes, I am sure it will take one more week after I attend verification at police station, in total 15 days. oopss......


pcc for my partner took exactly 10 days at chennai psk, if that helps...


----------



## kittydoll

yo...

just noticed...i have 5 stars now hehe


----------



## sandhuaman

go to Department of Immigration & Citizenship 



in that application and forms 

or just type 1023 0n google


----------



## sandhuaman

hello shyam 


i think u got co...........


----------



## JP Mosa

Rajeswari G said:


> Deee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply Deee.
> 
> Could you please provide more info on where can we download that form and how and where can we upload it.
> 
> Thanks,
> rajeswari.
> 
> 
> 
> you get all forms in this link
> 
> Application Forms – Numerical List – Forms 100 to 999
Click to expand...


----------



## amitso

Rajeswari G said:


> Deee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply Deee.
> 
> Could you please provide more info on where can we download that form and how and where can we upload it.
> 
> Thanks,
> rajeswari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Mindfreak already replied to you..!!
> 
> www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf
> 
> Simply go on this link, and download it. Fill it up, scan it and upload it. Done!
Click to expand...


----------



## rajivp2008

Hello everyone,

I have been out of this forum for a while, cos at one point I thought I will not get the visa. However for my surprise, I got the visa after 5 months since CO allocation.

So for people who are waiting for a long time, be patient you will all get it one day!!

eace:eace:


----------



## JP Mosa

Rajeswari G said:


> Thank you somuch for your quick reply.
> 
> Could you please tell me how can we download and upload it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.


If your agent entered old passport details and you want to update with new and valid passport.....use Form 929.....not Form 1023.....

Cheers


----------



## sre375

rajivp2008 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been out of this forum for a while, cos at one point I thought I will not get the visa. However for my surprise, I got the visa after 5 months since CO allocation.
> 
> So for people who are waiting for a long time, be patient you will all get it one day!!
> 
> eace:eace:


What a pleasant surprise it must be! Congratulations!!


----------



## rajivp2008

Does anyone know if a dependent of 189 visa enter Australia for the first time before the main applicant enters. Or do they both have to enter at the same time?


----------



## shyam

Rajeswari G said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My agent filled my old and invallid passport number instead of my valid passport number and also my surname is also spelled wrongly (with only one letter wrong).
> 
> Could anyone please suugest me to how to correct it. My agent was saying that it would not be a problem, once CO is assigned we can directly mail them with correct details.
> 
> Is it really correct? or is there any way to correct the information?
> 
> 
> NSW SS : 29 Jul Visa Appl : 29 Jul PCC: 30 Jul Med: Yet to be done CO: Not Assigned Grant:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.


Yes, your agent is correct. We can mail the correct details.
But better do it before the CO asks. Always good to do the things upfront.


----------



## Deee

Rajeswari G said:


> Deee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply Deee.
> 
> Could you please provide more info on where can we download that form and how and where can we upload it.
> 
> Thanks,
> rajeswari.
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of Helping posts. Hope u got it Rajeshwari.
> Where to upload, i think on e-visa application, where we upload all our docs.
Click to expand...


----------



## kittydoll

u can enter in any order, together or separate. doesn't matter


----------



## shyam

Going there said:


> mithu93ku said:
> 
> 
> 
> On your list of uploaded docs, beside each document name there is some status: "recommended", "required" or "received". Is that right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i could only see "recommended" for all the attachments. My agent have all the documents and he mailed almost all in the first week of my Visa lodged date and the rest in this week.
> 
> He had mailed all the documents directly to the immigration.
> 
> So no status updates in my application for the documents/attachments yet.
> 
> So from this i guess i do not have the CO yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Mates,

In the first communication CO sent me mail informing that my medical had been referred.
CO also wrote to provide overseas police clearance certificate and tax documents for overseas employment.

The e-visa page is showing TRIM for “overseas work experience – work reference” and “evidence of character -Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment” after first mail from CO. 

I uploaded work reference and form 80 previously. 

So, I am confused. I thought this TRIM is for PCC and tax documents. I uploaded PCC (2 weeks ago) and tax documents (1 week ago). TRIM is still existing, but CO did not reply my mail.

Please suggest will I upload these documents again?

Thanks.


----------



## rajivp2008

kittydoll said:


> u can enter in any order, together or separate. doesn't matter


Just to clarify, the dependent can enter before the main applicant enters for the first time?


----------



## Gurpreethm

All docs are in recived status, since long, but no sign of CO


----------



## kittydoll

rajivp2008 said:


> Just to clarify, the dependent can enter before the main applicant enters for the first time?


yes,

once u both get the grant...

both applicants will hold permanent residency independent of each other.

there's no more main applicant and dependant....


----------



## killerbee82

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> In the first communication CO sent me mail informing that my medical had been referred.
> CO also wrote to provide overseas police clearance certificate and tax documents for overseas employment.
> 
> The e-visa page is showing TRIM for “overseas work experience – work reference” and “evidence of character -Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment” after first mail from CO.
> 
> I uploaded work reference and form 80 previously.
> 
> So, I am confused. I thought this TRIM is for PCC and tax documents. I uploaded PCC (2 weeks ago) and tax documents (1 week ago). TRIM is still existing, but CO did not reply my mail.
> 
> Please suggest will I upload these documents again?
> 
> Thanks.



Reupload against all those documents that you have already uploaded, YES you heard me right RE UPLOAD them again!!!


----------



## mayankp

kittydoll said:


> pcc for my partner took exactly 10 days at chennai psk, if that helps...


Thanks Kitty. It proves my process is in line with normal Indian PCC process.


----------



## rajivp2008

kittydoll said:


> yes,
> 
> once u both get the grant...
> 
> both applicants will hold permanent residency independent of each other.
> 
> there's no more main applicant and dependant....


Thank you


----------



## joejohn

kittydoll said:


> just a couple more weeks for u...dont worry ...
> 
> get all docs ready like PCC, birth certificate, form 80
> 
> n sit bk n relax :couch2:


Phew! Yes, health status has changed back to the previous one for me too...

Thanks Kitty for your kind words...

But is birth certificate required? I have my passport and School certificate for DOB proof, isn't that enough?

My missing docs are related experience. I don't have pay-slips for all my previous companies... would it be a problem? I have employment contract, reference letter and experience letter. I have not uploaded Bank statements.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kittydoll

rajivp2008 said:


> Thank you


Anytime mate..

which state r u plannin to hit?


----------



## kittydoll

joejohn said:


> Phew! Yes, health status has changed back to the previous one for me too...
> 
> Thanks Kitty for your kind words...
> 
> But is birth certificate required? I have my passport and School certificate for DOB proof, isn't that enough?
> 
> My missing docs are related experience. I don't have pay-slips for all my previous companies... would it be a problem? I have employment contract, reference letter and experience letter. I have not uploaded Bank statements.... :fingerscrossed:



Hey Joe,

if u've submitted ur mark sheet showing ur DOB, then a birth certificate is not necessary

regarding pay slips, i can not comment as i have no idea...

i'm a fresh grad and i didnt claim points for work exp...

May be some other guys frm the forum can shed some light on this..

Guys, anyone?


----------



## gtaark

What is "TRIM "



raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> In the first communication CO sent me mail informing that my medical had been referred.
> CO also wrote to provide overseas police clearance certificate and tax documents for overseas employment.
> 
> The e-visa page is showing TRIM for “overseas work experience – work reference” and “evidence of character -Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment” after first mail from CO.
> 
> I uploaded work reference and form 80 previously.
> 
> So, I am confused. I thought this TRIM is for PCC and tax documents. I uploaded PCC (2 weeks ago) and tax documents (1 week ago). TRIM is still existing, but CO did not reply my mail.
> 
> Please suggest will I upload these documents again?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## kittydoll

joejohn said:


> Phew! Yes, health status has changed back to the previous one for me too...
> 
> Thanks Kitty for your kind words...
> 
> But is birth certificate required? I have my passport and School certificate for DOB proof, isn't that enough?
> 
> My missing docs are related experience. I don't have pay-slips for all my previous companies... would it be a problem? I have employment contract, reference letter and experience letter. I have not uploaded Bank statements.... :fingerscrossed:



btw Joe, howz bengaluru?
miss shopping there... !!


----------



## kittydoll

mayankp said:


> Thanks Kitty. It proves my process is in line with normal Indian PCC process.


Aaal is well, :tea: buddy  relax


----------



## kittydoll

hav an interview on Monday , guys 


I'm nervous !!


----------



## PDHUNT

*PCC process in India*



mayankp said:


> PCC process....
> 
> I applied in PSK on 27th August and today I went to my area police station just to check whether they got my application or not, I got reply from the concerned person that it will take at least a week to reach to him.
> 
> I cannot understand the time taken in these processes, I am sure it will take one more week after I attend verification at police station, in total 15 days. oopss......


It Seems PSKs have different responding time in different regions.
I have got my PCC within 2 hour as I have my passport renewed 2 months back. but in case of my wife, I have got just within a week. The most surprising thing for us is we got Police Inquiry call just on second day(Sunday - I surprised to see police department works on Sunday as well and bit proud of it too) after I apply and they want us to come to police station ASAP.

I have inquired about the whole process and the police man informed me that, the application from the Passport office goes to Police Commissioner's office and from there to applicant's area local police station for inquiry. Police station,after police inquire , along with verification note and document from applicant send back to Police Commissioner's office. Police Commissioner office issues the PVC(Police Verification Certificate) back to PSK. After words passport office intimate applicant and applicant have to go to their local PSK in personal for collecting his/her PCC.

huuuffff.... such a long process.... hope this might be helpful to those who are planning to get the PCC done. The timing taken to complete this process may vary from city to city anf from PSK to PSK.... 
Good Luck All


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> All docs are in recived status, since long, but no sign of CO


I am re-posting it and you may get some idea from here.
Documents and its various status that appear :
*Recommended*- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
*Required*- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
*Received*- When the uploaded document is auto updated and marked as received. After CO allocation date changes beside "received" (does not mean finalized)
*Met *- Means Documents are finalized.
*BF* (Brought Forward) Means Documents are Finalized by CO.
*TRIM* (The Requirement Is Mandatory) - Means Documents are mandatory to submit as instructed by CO. [ I have changed my stance in this point. Earlier I was taught "The Requirement Is Met" ...- Means Documents are Finalized]

*Medical Grading A or B*
*A-Grade:* Applicants without significant conditions or findings
*B-Grade:* Applicants with significant conditions or findings.

*‘A’ Gradings*
‘A’ should be written when all the criteria below are met:
• No significant conditions or findings are noted.
• Physical findings are completely normal, including a blood pressure at or below the recommended levels, no significant cardiac murmur, no albumin, glucose or blood in the urine, and a visual acuity, corrected if necessary, of no worse than 6/12 in the better eye.
• No medical or surgical condition is present which would require further investigation or treatment currently or in the foreseeable future (10 years).
• The applicant is independent with the activities of daily living without family or other assistance. Nursing or institutional care is not required now or in the near future (in the next 10 years, or three years in people 75 or more years of age 
• The results of the x-ray examination is completely normal.
Where any condition is identified as stable and of no clinical significance, ‘A’ is the appropriate grade. 

*‘B’ Gradings*
‘B’ should always be written when any of the above conditions are not met, when conditions or findings are present, or if the panel physician has reservations about an applicant’s fitness. 
Notwithstanding the absence of abnormal findings, physicians should note that the grading does not determine that a visa will be granted. Further, a ‘B’ grading does not mean that an applicant will not meet the health criteria. The grading is simply a means of processing forms efficiently.
* B1*Significant history or abnormal findings present but Panel Physician do not consider that the applicant has a disease or condition that is, or may result in the applicant being, a threat to public health in Australia or a danger to the Australian community.
*B2* 
Significant history or abnormal findings present that may indicate that the applicant has a disease or condition that is, or may result in the applicant being, a threat to public health in Australia or a danger to the Australian community.
*Note: *Any relevant results and reports should be referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for opinion .


----------



## PDHUNT

rajivp2008 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been out of this forum for a while, cos at one point I thought I will not get the visa. However for my surprise, I got the visa after 5 months since CO allocation.
> 
> So for people who are waiting for a long time, be patient you will all get it one day!!
> 
> eace:eace:


:amen:

And Many Congratulations......:clap2:


----------



## joejohn

kittydoll said:


> btw Joe, howz bengaluru?
> miss shopping there... !!


Bangaluru is nice and sunny last couple days... yes, shopping is the only time-pass (if you call it) you get here 

I have never been to Australia! (and see I am planning to migrate there!!) I heard Melbourne has nice weather....


----------



## kittydoll

i dont know abt nice weather...lol

but winter is really cold...summer is really hot...
both are extremes

and weather is unpredictable in Melbourne..as they say it, u can witness all 4 seasons in one day in Melbourne haha

its getting warmer these days though..


----------



## kittydoll

after i get my grant, i might plan a trip to India


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> I am re-posting it and you may get some idea from here.
> Documents and its various status that appear :
> *Recommended*- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
> *Required*- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
> Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
> *Received*- When the uploaded document is auto updated and marked as received. After CO allocation date changes beside "received" (does not mean finalized)
> *Met *- Means Documents are finalized.
> *BF* (Brought Forward) Means Documents are Finalized by CO.
> *TRIM* (The Requirement Is Mandatory) - Means Documents are mandatory to submit as instructed by CO. [ I have changed my stance in this point. Earlier I was taught "The Requirement Is Met" ...- Means Documents are Finalized]
> 
> *Medical Grading A or B*
> *A-Grade:* Applicants without significant conditions or findings
> *B-Grade:* Applicants with significant conditions or findings.
> 
> *‘A’ Gradings*
> ‘A’ should be written when all the criteria below are met:
> • No significant conditions or findings are noted.
> • Physical findings are completely normal, including a blood pressure at or below the recommended levels, no significant cardiac murmur, no albumin, glucose or blood in the urine, and a visual acuity, corrected if necessary, of no worse than 6/12 in the better eye.
> • No medical or surgical condition is present which would require further investigation or treatment currently or in the foreseeable future (10 years).
> • The applicant is independent with the activities of daily living without family or other assistance. Nursing or institutional care is not required now or in the near future (in the next 10 years, or three years in people 75 or more years of age
> • The results of the x-ray examination is completely normal.
> Where any condition is identified as stable and of no clinical significance, ‘A’ is the appropriate grade.
> 
> *‘B’ Gradings*
> ‘B’ should always be written when any of the above conditions are not met, when conditions or findings are present, or if the panel physician has reservations about an applicant’s fitness.
> Notwithstanding the absence of abnormal findings, physicians should note that the grading does not determine that a visa will be granted. Further, a ‘B’ grading does not mean that an applicant will not meet the health criteria. The grading is simply a means of processing forms efficiently.
> * B1*Significant history or abnormal findings present but Panel Physician do not consider that the applicant has a disease or condition that is, or may result in the applicant being, a threat to public health in Australia or a danger to the Australian community.
> *B2*
> Significant history or abnormal findings present that may indicate that the applicant has a disease or condition that is, or may result in the applicant being, a threat to public health in Australia or a danger to the Australian community.
> *Note: *Any relevant results and reports should be referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for opinion .


When can we find the following in our Evisa online page


Met - Means Documents are finalized.
BF (Brought Forward) Means Documents are Finalized by CO.
TRIM (The Requirement Is Mandatory) - Means Documents are mandatory to submit as instructed by CO. [ I have changed my stance in this point. Earlier I was taught "The Requirement Is Met" ...- Means Documents are Finalized]


----------



## terminator1

mohsinhere said:


> Thanks for the reply...but the embassy will ask for the purpose of PCC right? What proof will I show to prove that DIAC needs a PCC...


Since you have lodged your visa, take the application acknowledgement along with you and say that its part of the process. fyi: CO will make you run around if you get it local police station. (Mind it!... ranjikanth style) 
singapore is small country: visit the embassy.


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> I am re-posting it and you may get some idea from here.
> Documents and its various status that appear :
> *Recommended*- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
> *Required*- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
> Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
> *Received*- When the uploaded document is auto updated and marked as received. After CO allocation date changes beside "received" (does not mean finalized)
> *Met *- Means Documents are finalized.
> *BF* (Brought Forward) Means Documents are Finalized by CO.
> *TRIM* (The Requirement Is Mandatory) - Means Documents are mandatory to submit as instructed by CO. [ I have changed my stance in this point. Earlier I was taught "The Requirement Is Met" ...- Means Documents are Finalized]
> 
> *Medical Grading A or B*
> *A-Grade:* Applicants without significant conditions or findings
> *B-Grade:* Applicants with significant conditions or findings.
> 
> *‘A’ Gradings*
> ‘A’ should be written when all the criteria below are met:
> • No significant conditions or findings are noted.
> • Physical findings are completely normal, including a blood pressure at or below the recommended levels, no significant cardiac murmur, no albumin, glucose or blood in the urine, and a visual acuity, corrected if necessary, of no worse than 6/12 in the better eye.
> • No medical or surgical condition is present which would require further investigation or treatment currently or in the foreseeable future (10 years).
> • The applicant is independent with the activities of daily living without family or other assistance. Nursing or institutional care is not required now or in the near future (in the next 10 years, or three years in people 75 or more years of age
> • The results of the x-ray examination is completely normal.
> Where any condition is identified as stable and of no clinical significance, ‘A’ is the appropriate grade.
> 
> *‘B’ Gradings*
> ‘B’ should always be written when any of the above conditions are not met, when conditions or findings are present, or if the panel physician has reservations about an applicant’s fitness.
> Notwithstanding the absence of abnormal findings, physicians should note that the grading does not determine that a visa will be granted. Further, a ‘B’ grading does not mean that an applicant will not meet the health criteria. The grading is simply a means of processing forms efficiently.
> * B1*Significant history or abnormal findings present but Panel Physician do not consider that the applicant has a disease or condition that is, or may result in the applicant being, a threat to public health in Australia or a danger to the Australian community.
> *B2*
> Significant history or abnormal findings present that may indicate that the applicant has a disease or condition that is, or may result in the applicant being, a threat to public health in Australia or a danger to the Australian community.
> *Note: *Any relevant results and reports should be referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for opinion .



some days ago my Co requested me some Documents and i submitted to him by mail , and suddenly before couple of days when i saw the file name was mentioned BF , for the documents which was submitted to the CO request !
what might be then ?


----------



## kittydoll

PDHUNT said:


> It Seems PSKs have different responding time in different regions.
> I have got my PCC within 2 hour as I have my passport renewed 2 months back. but in case of my wife, I have got just within a week. The most surprising thing for us is we got Police Inquiry call just on second day(Sunday - I surprised to see police department works on Sunday as well and bit proud of it too) after I apply and they want us to come to police station ASAP.
> 
> I have inquired about the whole process and the police man informed me that, the application from the Passport office goes to Police Commissioner's office and from there to applicant's area local police station for inquiry. Police station,after police inquire , along with verification note and document from applicant send back to Police Commissioner's office. Police Commissioner office issues the PVC(Police Verification Certificate) back to PSK. After words passport office intimate applicant and applicant have to go to their local PSK in personal for collecting his/her PCC.
> 
> huuuffff.... such a long process.... hope this might be helpful to those who are planning to get the PCC done. The timing taken to complete this process may vary from city to city anf from PSK to PSK....
> Good Luck All



there's a catch in tht PDHUNT

If you had a verification when ur passport was issued, then it won't take long for PSK to issue PCC

If no verification was done when passport was issued (for instance, in my case my passport was issued in Melbourne replacing a tatkal passport.), then it will take longer. Also bcoz im in Melbourne, it took 1 month

My partner's one took 10 days as he was in the boat as me, only difference he is in india..


----------



## mohsinhere

terminator1 said:


> Since you have lodged your visa, take the application acknowledgement along with you and say that its part of the process. fyi: CO will make you run around if you get it local police station. (Mind it!... ranjikanth style)
> singapore is small country: visit the embassy.


Haha..ok...got it...your post made my task easy infact..tomorrow i'm going to the consulate for this matter...thank you...


----------



## kittydoll

It's also too much for my head to process right now...

so I'm just going to put a lid on it let it rest for now


----------



## gtaark

Is it possible that online documents status doesn't change and still grant letter arrives??


----------



## Ben 10

gtaark said:


> Is it possible that online documents status doesn't change and still grant letter arrives??


CO will work on the online documents and make the status change before the Grant Letter   :fish::fish:


----------



## gtaark

Great..I have been communicating with my CO and on the subject it states "TRIM ........."

I don't know what is this suppose to mean..I have submitted all the documents & forms including medicals. :fingerscrossed:



Ben 10 said:


> CO will work on the online documents and make the status change before the Grant Letter   :fish::fish:


----------



## Going there

gtaark said:


> Great..I have been communicating with my CO and on the subject it states "TRIM ........."
> 
> I don't know what is this suppose to mean..I have submitted all the documents & forms including medicals. :fingerscrossed:


you mean that besides the document's name it says TRIM? Then, perhaps it means that the requirement is met) Have you uploaded all, including PCC and Meds?


----------



## terminator1

Going there said:


> you mean that besides the document's name it says TRIM? Then, perhaps it means that the requirement is met) Have you uploaded all, including PCC and Meds?


it means "The Requirement is Mandatory (TRIM)". check other threads. there has been lot of confusion on this term.


----------



## GulPak

Ben 10 said:


> When can we find the following in our Evisa online page
> 
> 
> Met - Means Documents are finalized.
> BF (Brought Forward) Means Documents are Finalized by CO.
> TRIM (The Requirement Is Mandatory) - Means Documents are mandatory to submit as instructed by CO. [ I have changed my stance in this point. Earlier I was taught "The Requirement Is Met" ...- Means Documents are Finalized]


In my Evisa page few documents are showing TRIM and according to CO mail nothing else required from my side. It means requirement is met


----------



## mindfreak

Ben 10 said:


> some days ago my Co requested me some Documents and i submitted to him by mail , and suddenly before couple of days when i saw the file name was mentioned BF , for the documents which was submitted to the CO request !
> what might be then ?


Brought Forward


----------



## Going there

GulPak said:


> In my Evisa page few documents are showing TRIM


is TRIM besides all documents or only by those, which have been additionaly requested by the CO?


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> some days ago my Co requested me some Documents and i submitted to him by mail , and suddenly before couple of days when i saw the file name was mentioned BF , for the documents which was submitted to the CO request !
> what might be then ?


BF, Beside which docs *Ben 10*?


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> BF, Beside which docs *Ben 10*?


Status was recieved near all the documents and BF in the documents file name !
for example form 80 recieved and the file name was BF
MEdicals recieved and the file name for medicals as BF..


----------



## Ben 10

GulPak said:


> In my Evisa page few documents are showing TRIM and according to CO mail nothing else required from my side. It means requirement is met


May be some checkup will done with your provided documents , so i may change later once the documents are verified!


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> BF, Beside which docs *Ben 10*?


*
IN ATTACHMENT PROVIDED :*

Health, Evidence of Other (specify)	**/**/2013	BF
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of Other (specify)	2**/**/2013	BF


----------



## Going there

Ben 10 said:


> Status was recieved near all the documents and BF in the documents file name !
> for example form 80 recieved and the file name was BF
> MEdicals recieved and the file name for medicals as BF..


hm..Could you please answer:

-did it hapen long after the CO appeared? 
-Was there "received" prior to "BF"? Andhow many days/weeks in between? 

Sorry..Too many questions..


----------



## Ben 10

Going there said:


> hm..Could you please answer:
> 
> -did it hapen long after the CO appeared?
> -Was there "received" prior to "BF"? Andhow many days/weeks in between?
> 
> Sorry..Too many questions..


IT was appeared once the CO requested me the necessary docs, and he store in the name of BF !
HE took around 2-3 weeks to change the status ! in my case..!


----------



## Vic2013

Hi everyone - i have the same persistent problem that i can not log in to check the progress!

Till date ever since I submitted the visa application I havent been able to do that even ONCE.

Has this happened with any one? 

I am using the correct information I know for certain. Please tell me if this has happened to anyone? If yes what was the solution? Thanks


----------



## Going there

Ben 10 said:


> HE took around 2-3 weeks to change the status ! in my case..!


And before BF what was the status?

OMG!!! Is so funny ))))))))))))))))) Can immaging how our messages look like to those who havent started this whole process yet and who happen to read our our stressed up comments while waiting for the outcome.. Very exiting process, but still wearing out a bit... Good luck every one and lets keep ourselves busy for things not to get out of hands:car::fish2::washing:


----------



## Ben 10

Going there said:


> And before BF what was the status?
> 
> OMG!!! Is so funny ))))))))))))))))) Can immaging how our messages look like to those who havent started this whole process yet and who happen to read our our stressed up comments while waiting for the outcome.. Very exiting process, but still wearing out a bit... Good luck every one and lets keep ourselves busy for things not to get out of hands:car::fish2::washing:


Before BF it was Blank !!


----------



## Gurpreethm

I had uploaded all my docs on 17 July and medical on 24 July, and pcc and form 80 on 19 Aug, for all doc is showing as recived on 21 Aug and showing one doc as requeated for my wife and same was uploaded 25 aug, now that doc is also showing Recived as on is 26 Aug.


----------



## kittydoll

Vic2013 said:


> Hi everyone - i have the same persistent problem that i can not log in to check the progress!
> 
> Till date ever since I submitted the visa application I havent been able to do that even ONCE.
> 
> Has this happened with any one?
> 
> I am using the correct information I know for certain. Please tell me if this has happened to anyone? If yes what was the solution? Thanks


mmm that's really strange...

did u apply through an agent or by urself?


----------



## mindfreak

Gurpreethm said:


> I had uploaded all my docs on 17 July and medical on 24 July, and pcc and form 80 on 19 Aug, for all doc is showing as recived on 21 Aug and showing one doc as requeated for my wife and same was uploaded 25 aug, now that doc is also showing Recived as on is 26 Aug.


you definitely have a CO if u saw "requested" for any of the documents.


----------



## Ben 10

Gurpreethm said:


> I had uploaded all my docs on 17 July and medical on 24 July, and pcc and form 80 on 19 Aug, for all doc is showing as recived on 21 Aug and showing one doc as requeated for my wife and same was uploaded 25 aug, now that doc is also showing Recived as on is 26 Aug.



What was the name of the file in Document Recieved , you can find in Attached doument ?


----------



## Going there

Gurpreethm said:


> I had uploaded all my docs on 17 July and medical on 24 July, and pcc and form 80 on 19 Aug, for all doc is showing as recived on 21 Aug and showing one doc as requeated for my wife and same was uploaded 25 aug, now that doc is also showing Recived as on is 26 Aug.


Mine also showing received on 21/08/2013 )


----------



## jain.v2007

*Golden mail received*

Unexpectedly today i got my grant letter directly without any contact from CO.

My Singapore PCC & my wife's Indian PCC was never asked...


----------



## kittydoll

jain.v2007 said:


> Unexpectedly today i got my grant letter directly without any contact from CO.
> 
> My Singapore PCC & my wife's Indian PCC was never asked...


wowwww


ur one of those lucky ones..


hav fun !


----------



## Going there

mindfreak said:


> you definitely have a CO if u saw "requested" for any of the documents.


I guess "requested" automatically stands from the beginnnig beside all docs.


----------



## mithu93ku

Going there said:


> I guess "requested" automatically stands from the beginnnig beside all docs.


You are wrong! It is "require" which automatically stands from the beginnnig beside all docs.


----------



## Vic2013

I have applied by myself.

I have tried using different browsers - chrome, Mozilla, explorer - but nope thats not the issue.


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> You are wrong! It is "require" which automatically stands from the beginnnig beside all docs.


brother you did not answer for my previous question ???


----------



## Vic2013

Also, since I cant access this system, if a CO requests any info they always email right ?

This system is just for tracking progress and has no other purpose or does it?


----------



## kittydoll

Vic2013 said:


> I have applied by myself.
> 
> I have tried using different browsers - chrome, Mozilla, explorer - but nope thats not the issue.


r u using this page? https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login 

and NOT this old e-visa status page https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa?


----------



## Going there

mithu93ku said:


> You are wrong! It is "require" which automatically stands from the beginnnig beside all docs.


sorry, my mistake, just logged in to my evisa and saw neither "requiered", nor "requested" by several docs which have initially been there from the beginning and their status is "Recommended" .............................. And "requiered" is by everything new which is uploaded, just before someone changes it to "received".


----------



## SarVij

Best wishes to all senior experts over here. I seek your guidance in terms of my medical results. I have undergone medical test on last Monday and unfortunately, have been diagnosed with possibility of Thyroid(my TSH level shoot up to 280 which supposed to be 5 it seems). Doctor over here recommended to take medications properly and get the level reduced to normal, do the re-medicals again which then will be forwarded to Australia immigration dept. Do the Australia medical department take this as a major medical issue ? Please guide me..


----------



## Vic2013

yep i was using the old page!

So where do i get the password?


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> some days ago my Co requested me some Documents and i submitted to him by mail , and suddenly before couple of days when i saw the file name was mentioned BF , for the documents which was submitted to the CO request !
> what might be then ?


Sorry to overlook the query! 
That means requested documents which you submitted are finalized by your CO.


----------



## kittydoll

Vic2013 said:


> Also, since I cant access this system, if a CO requests any info they always email right ?
> 
> This system is just for tracking progress and has no other purpose or does it?


mmm....i'd like to believe PR process is different...

but from my experience with TR sometimes they don't email.

when i got my grant for TR recently from brisbane team 24, CO sent me emails requesting docs, but did not email me the grant letter.

i logged in to the visa tracking system and was surprised to find she granted TR 2 days earlier


----------



## sahil772

Hi Guys, 

I have got SA SS approved today. I m lodging 190 application ,just want to check if I can make the payment tomorrow also being saturday 31st to avoid 15% more fees. When is the last time to make payment without 15% increment. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mindfreak

SarVij said:


> Best wishes to all senior experts over here. I seek your guidance in terms of my medical results. I have undergone medical test on last Monday and unfortunately, have been diagnosed with possibility of Thyroid(my TSH level shoot up to 280 which supposed to be 5 it seems). Doctor over here recommended to take medications properly and get the level reduced to normal, do the re-medicals again which then will be forwarded to Australia immigration dept. Do the Australia medical department take this as a major medical issue ? Please guide me..


no the medical department wont treat that as a major medical issue, simply get tested again and send the normal results and you'll be fine.


----------



## mithu93ku

Going there said:


> sorry, my mistake, just logged in to my evisa and saw neither "requierd", nor "requested" by several docs which have initially been there from the beginning and their status is "Recommended" .............................. And "requiered" is by everything new which is uploaded, just before someone changes it to "received".


Good Luck with your visa endeavour! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kittydoll

Vic2013 said:


> yep i was using the old page!
> 
> So where do i get the password?


check ur emails.

whn u launched ur eoi, u should have created a password


----------



## mithu93ku

sahil772 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got SA SS approved today. I m lodging 190 application ,just want to check if I can make the payment tomorrow also being saturday 31st to avoid 15% more fees. When is the last time to make payment without 15% increment.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Apply and pay today! Hurry up man!


----------



## Vic2013

ohhhh.

got it.

will do .


Let me try this!


----------



## JP Mosa

sahil772 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got SA SS approved today. I m lodging 190 application ,just want to check if I can make the payment tomorrow also being saturday 31st to avoid 15% more fees. When is the last time to make payment without 15% increment.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Pay now...before clock tics 12 mid night in OZ......its already 10 pm in OZ......
Good luck


----------



## Going there

mithu93ku said:


> Good Luck with your visa endeavour! :fingerscrossed:


thank you !! The same to you and to all of us waiting:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vic2013

kittydoll said:


> mmm....i'd like to believe PR process is different...
> 
> but from my experience with TR sometimes they don't email.
> 
> when i got my grant for TR recently from brisbane team 24, CO sent me emails requesting docs, but did not email me the grant letter.
> 
> i logged in to the visa tracking system and was surprised to find she granted TR 2 days earlier


Here by TR u mean PR right ?

Ok that means this site has a purpose after all! URGHH let me try logging in!


----------



## The Shobra

Going there said:


> Mine also showing received on 21/08/2013 )


I am the same changed to *(received )* on 21/08.
I think it is from the system IT not CO.


----------



## kittydoll

TR is temp residency
PR is perm residency


i applied for TR and then applied for PR. process is almost the same for both


----------



## chargoesabroad

Going there said:


> hm..Could you please answer:
> 
> -did it hapen long after the CO appeared?
> -Was there "received" prior to "BF"? Andhow many days/weeks in between?
> 
> Sorry..Too many questions..


BF means brought forward. See previous posts.


----------



## Going there

The Shobra said:


> I am the same changed to *(received )* on 21/08.
> I think it is from the system IT not CO.


me to..actually, if not the remark which came from the general enquiries mailbox:

_Providing documents for a GSM visa application

All documents for Skilled Migration visa applications lodged online should be attached online. Guidance in attaching documents to an online application is available at:
Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application

Please note that online checklists do not automatically update once you have attached documents through the eVisa system. The checklists will be updated once the application is assessed by a case officer._


----------



## gtaark

Not besides the document, but in the subject line of the email.



Going there said:


> you mean that besides the document's name it says TRIM? Then, perhaps it means that the requirement is met) Have you uploaded all, including PCC and Meds?


----------



## oz_prrules

Rajeswari G said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My agent filled my old and invallid passport number instead of my valid passport number and also my surname is also spelled wrongly (with only one letter wrong).
> 
> Could anyone please suugest me to how to correct it. My agent was saying that it would not be a problem, once CO is assigned we can directly mail them with correct details.
> 
> Is it really correct? or is there any way to correct the information?
> 
> 
> NSW SS : 29 Jul Visa Appl : 29 Jul PCC: 30 Jul Med: Yet to be done CO: Not Assigned Grant:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.


I am sure your agent is a nuts. Do not listen to her/him. Just download form1022, provide the current and accurate information and upload it. Do not wait till CO asked for. Also I believe you have uploaded personal particular pages from passport. Otherwise you will end up getting a Message like "Invalid Application"


----------



## Anitha

Vic2013 said:


> ohhhh.
> 
> got it.
> 
> will do .
> 
> 
> Let me try this!


Hi,

did you got any mail from CO.
How do you know that you got a Co assigned.


----------



## Going there

chargoesabroad said:


> BF means brought forward. See previous posts.


thank you! That i understood, just tried figuring out whether this BF will finally be for all the docs, or only for those which have been asked for by the CO...Why in the world i want to know that.....


----------



## sahil772

JP Mosa said:


> Pay now...before clock tics 12 mid night in OZ......its already 10 pm in OZ......
> Good luck


but today is 30th. do i have not time for tomorrow ?


----------



## Vic2013

Hmmm.

For my spouse and myself i still see the organise your health examination link - but for my child its says no health requirements for this applicant required.

Does that mean only the child's medicals were uploaded?


----------



## Rajeswari G

oz_prrules said:


> I am sure your agent is a nuts. Do not listen to her/him. Just download form1022, provide the current and accurate information and upload it. Do not wait till CO asked for. Also I believe you have uploaded personal particular pages from passport. Otherwise you will end up getting a Message like "Invalid Application"


Hi prrules,

Thank you somuch for your reply.

Which form do i need to fill? is it form 1022/1023/929?

I got all these answers from this forum, Could anyone please guide me which form exactly i have to fill?


Thanks,
Rajeswari.


----------



## kittydoll

all these things dont mean anything...

the only way u can really confirm that ur meds are cleared is by calling DIAC and getting info frm them (of u dont hav a CO)..if u do have a CO, just as him/her

when i asked, my CO replied immediately thta meds cleared, no fuss...


----------



## rahul897

Rajeswari G said:


> Hi prrules,
> 
> Thank you somuch for your reply.
> 
> Which form do i need to fill? is it form 1022/1023/929?
> 
> I got all these answers from this forum, Could anyone please guide me which form exactly i have to fill?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.


fill out form 1022
how many points did u claim


----------



## Rajeswari G

rahul897 said:


> fill out form 1022
> how many points did u claim



Hi Rahul,


I have 60 points with NSW SS approval.


Thanks,
Rajeswari.


----------



## rahul897

Rajeswari G said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> 
> I have 60 points with NSW SS approval.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.


wats ur anzsco code
are u primary applicant


----------



## oz_prrules

Rajeswari G said:


> Hi prrules,
> 
> Thank you somuch for your reply.
> 
> Which form do i need to fill? is it form 1022/1023/929?
> 
> I got all these answers from this forum, Could anyone please guide me which form exactly i have to fill?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.


form 1022. its on you evisa page. Just click the link on left side "change passport details".


----------



## oz_prrules

Going there said:


> Mine also showing received on 21/08/2013 )


Mine is also showing received on 21/08/2013. though i have uploaded most of the files on 15/08/2013...


----------



## sahil772

sahil772 said:


> but today is 30th. do i have not time for tomorrow ?



Guys, I m filling 190 applications. It is taking sum time. Just want to know if i can make the payment after 12pm today but before 31 aug finishes without having to pay 15% extra.


----------



## PDHUNT

jain.v2007 said:


> Unexpectedly today i got my grant letter directly without any contact from CO.
> 
> My Singapore PCC & my wife's Indian PCC was never asked...


This is simply stunning ..... 
Many Many Congratulations jain.v2007 and I can see you have get your Visa Grant even before 2 months completed.
This is awesome DIAC Rocks :rockon:


----------



## Aparwar

sahil772 said:


> Guys, I m filling 190 applications. It is taking sum time. Just want to know if i can make the payment after 12pm today but before 31 aug finishes without having to pay 15% extra.


There is no update on DIAC website reg fees from 1st sep. Still be safe and apply by tomorrow. The last time fees went up (1jul), there was an update on website 3/4 days prior. Anyways, if you can file by 31st close of day AEST time, do that!


----------



## jain.v2007

PDHUNT said:


> This is simply stunning .....
> Many Many Congratulations jain.v2007 and I can see you have get your Visa Grant even before 2 months completed.
> This is awesome DIAC Rocks :rockon:


Thanks PDHunt


----------



## sebinjose

rajivp2008 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been out of this forum for a while, cos at one point I thought I will not get the visa. However for my surprise, I got the visa after 5 months since CO allocation.
> 
> So for people who are waiting for a long time, be patient you will all get it one day!!
> 
> eace:eace:


Congrats and thanks for the hope u have given


----------



## The Marine

oz_prrules said:


> Mine is also showing received on 21/08/2013. though i have uploaded most of the files on 15/08/2013...


Same here probably system reboot or something


----------



## sahil772

Guys, While filling 190 evisa i have mentioned my 2 jobs as relevant to nominated occupation which is around 2.5 years. 

At the next column, it asks me whether I have worked in my nominated occupation overseas and options available are 3 years and above, 5 yrs and above & 8 years and above. As I have worked for 2.5 years and not claiming points for that so I mentioned no in that field. But it is contradicting my statement which i made for individual jobs above.

Kindly advise . All the inputs will be useful

Thanks for support.


----------



## ssaditya

dont worry that is only to claim points and anyways u are going to add all ur empolyment details in form 80 so i think no probs


----------



## raminbdjp

killerbee82 said:


> Reupload against all those documents that you have already uploaded, YES you heard me right RE UPLOAD them again!!!


Thanks. I have uploaded the documents again.


----------



## Kamagu

I wonder if Diac checked all your employments? I wonder this because I have 3 years experience and I had submitted 3 references letters and the people in charge do not speak english. What was the moethod to get in contact with your previous employers? that is a little scary...


----------



## sandhuaman

Kindly go through this gayatri
To inform the department of your change in circumstances you will need to complete
Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances. See: www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf
To inform the department that an answer in your application or information given to the department is no longer correct, you will need to complete Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s). See: www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf
To inform the department of your change of address and/or passport details you will need to complete Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details. See: www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf
For information about providing these forms or other documents to General Skilled Migration. See: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship


----------



## sandhuaman

Hello rajesjwari,

just go through this:


To inform the department of your change in circumstances you will need to complete
Form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances. See: www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf
To inform the department that an answer in your application or information given to the department is no longer correct, you will need to complete Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s). See: www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf
To inform the department of your change of address and/or passport details you will need to complete Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details. See: www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf
For information about providing these forms or other documents to General Skilled Migration. See: Contact Us - Department of Immigration and Citizenship





Rajeswari G said:


> Hi prrules,
> 
> Thank you somuch for your reply.
> 
> Which form do i need to fill? is it form 1022/1023/929?
> 
> I got all these answers from this forum, Could anyone please guide me which form exactly i have to fill?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.


----------



## JP Mosa

oz_prrules said:


> form 1022. its on you evisa page. Just click the link on left side "change passport details".


Form 1022 - for Change of circumstances...
Form 1023 -for incorrect answers
Form 929 - For passport details


----------



## sandhuaman

Gurpreethm said:


> I had uploaded all my docs on 17 July and medical on 24 July, and pcc and form 80 on 19 Aug, for all doc is showing as recived on 21 Aug and showing one doc as requeated for my wife and same was uploaded 25 aug, now that doc is also showing Recived as on is 26 Aug.


hello gurpreet,

brother u have got co. congrats


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

guys is it true that diac server are down and co will be allocated to applicants in 3 month time period  i m so tensed and worried it will be gonna such a long time


----------



## whizzard

sandhuaman said:


> hello gurpreet,
> 
> brother u have got co. congrats


Gurpreet... have you ever cakled diac to verify if the CO has been assigned to you?


----------



## mithu93ku

Today *Rocky Balbao* is so disappointed, he left the forum for whole day after calling DIAC where he informed that he might get CO after 3 moths. I am also feeling so sad for him.


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> Today *Rocky Balbao* is so disappointed, he left the forum for whole day after calling DIAC where he informed that he might get CO after 3 moths. I am also feeling so sad for him.


What?? Why??
Feel for you bro Rocky. Do we know the reason?


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> What?? Why??
> Feel for you bro Rocky. Do we know the reason?


Rocky informed from calling DIAC today that he have to wait another month for CO allocation!


----------



## JP Mosa

mithu93ku said:


> Today *Rocky Balbao* is so disappointed, he left the forum for whole day after calling DIAC where he informed that he might get CO after 3 moths. I am also feeling so sad for him.


Me too..........he is a very jovial Guy............I agree that calling DIAC.......after stipulated time of co allocation i.e.after 5 to 8 weeks ........shows candidates interest and genuineness ...how interested he/she is to immigrate to OZ to DIAC..............AFTER 9 WEEKS.........its not fare


Hope you get grant soon mate.....


----------



## carolina_r

mithu93ku said:


> Today *Rocky Balbao* is so disappointed, he left the forum for whole day after calling DIAC where he informed that he might get CO after 3 moths. I am also feeling so sad for him.


Don't worry rocky!!! Everything's going to be all right!!! I have a lot more time waiting! You will get the grant immediately you have your CO.

Gods time is perfect!!


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> Rocky informed from calling DIAC today that he have to wait another month for CO allocation!


That's not fair on him, sorry to say. Not that it is fair on anyone, don't get me wrong, but he is so involved and passionate about this immigration, for him and for his friend, and helping people around.

But yeah, remember this French saying:
All falls into place, to whom knows how to wait.

So Rocky, this one's for you ray:


----------



## Colombo

joejohn said:


> System glitch... mine and many others changed the same way after the outage yesterday.


yeh same here..


----------



## Colombo

kittydoll said:


> Finally i submitted all docs CO asked for....
> 
> now i'll just sit bk n wait... :fingerscrossed:


Hey Girl;

please note down what are the docs you have submitted.... 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

kittydoll said:


> yo...
> 
> just noticed...i have 5 stars now hehe


Congrads Brigadier Kittydol


----------



## Colombo

rajivp2008 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been out of this forum for a while, cos at one point I thought I will not get the visa. However for my surprise, I got the visa after 5 months since CO allocation.
> 
> So for people who are waiting for a long time, be patient you will all get it one day!!
> 
> eace:eace:


Dear Rajivp2008

Hada piri subha pethum...:flypig::flypig:

Please share your story with us..
surely there will be lot to learn from you....:cheer2::cheer2:

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

jain.v2007 said:


> Unexpectedly today i got my grant letter directly without any contact from CO.
> 
> My Singapore PCC & my wife's Indian PCC was never asked...


Wow that's great...many congratulations..... 

XXX


----------



## sahil772

Guys, 

I would like to thank all the forum members who ve supported me to enable me to reach this stage.........

Finally i ve lodged 190 evisa application and i m eligible for this thread now.

Thanks


----------



## Gurpreethm

whizzard said:


> Gurpreet... have you ever cakled diac to verify if the CO has been assigned to you?


No just waiting till 8th week


----------



## jre05

Hello guys,

How long does it take to get 190 sponsorship for NSW ? If I send the documents now. I am into ICT Software Engineer 2613.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## fkanyako

Hello guys,
I am new to subclass 189 forum. I got my subclass 476 visa granted, but as you know it only temporary, so I want to apply for 189 immediately when I arrived in Australia.

Please guys I need some guidance from those who have already submitted application for this visa. I have a problem with this requirement (have your skills assessed by the relevant assessing authority as suitable for your nominated occupation). I studied my bachelor in china and currently doing masters in Mechanical engineering. How to go about the skill assessment from Engineers Australia ???



I only saw the Washington and Sydney accord for over sea qualification assessment on Engineers Australia websites. Please guys enlighten me how to go about it.


----------



## ady the grea

*hi there*

Hi guys ,

lodged my evisa on August 24,2013. While uploading the docs my limit for maximum file uploads exhausted before I could upload half the documents.
After that there is no email DIAC....bit worried that it may adversely affect my application...

Please guide..........wait kills...........

ady


----------



## divyap

ady the grea said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> lodged my evisa on August 24,2013. While uploading the docs my limit for maximum file uploads exhausted before I could upload half the documents.
> After that there is no email DIAC....bit worried that it may adversely affect my application...
> 
> Please guide..........wait kills...........
> 
> ady


No other choice, gotta wait till CO is assigned for your case. 

Then you can email docs directly to your CO.

All the best
Divya


----------



## ady the grea

all the best!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ady the grea

*hi guys*



divyap said:


> No other choice, gotta wait till CO is assigned for your case.
> 
> Then you can email docs directly to your CO.
> 
> All the best
> Divya


Thanks for quick reply divya .................all the best to u too...


----------



## ady the grea

ady the grea said:


> Thanks for quick reply divya .................all the best to u too...


How much time it takes to get a CO????


----------



## divyap

ady the grea said:


> How much time it takes to get a CO????


Ideally 5-6 weeks..


----------



## kittydoll

Colombo said:


> Hey Girl;
> 
> please note down what are the docs you have submitted....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Hey guy, 

she asked for my indian pcc

i've put it up on the July applicants spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0

:hippie:


----------



## ram2013

ady the grea said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> lodged my evisa on August 24,2013. While uploading the docs my limit for maximum file uploads exhausted before I could upload half the documents.
> After that there is no email DIAC....bit worried that it may adversely affect my application...
> 
> Please guide..........wait kills...........
> 
> ady


Hi mate, 

U should compress all ur PDF files before uploading. U may google n get good PDF file compressor. Don't wait till CO to assign because if u upload all the files beforehand high chances of getting direct grant if not it will delay ur process.

Cheers

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## adc14

I already submitted co's additional requirement like form 80 and my wife pcc... 

How much time to get a grant?


----------



## joejohn

Congratulations jain.v2007(VJ), you are the second 189er in Jul applicants to get the grant!

So with this, all onshore applicants(in the below sheet) applied on Jul 1st got grant!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


----------



## Monmatmar

*New*

Hello I'm new to this forum, i am also waiting to be allocated to a CO. My timeline is on my siggy. I have just received another acknowledgement letter from them last week but this time signed by a support officer with adelaide team 7 email written, does that mean im allocated to that team? Thanks in advance 



-----------
Subclass 189: EOI- may,19,2013 // medicals done april,2013 // invite- may 19?,2013 // lodged- july 6, 2013// CO ??// Grant ??


----------



## divyap

adc14 said:


> I already submitted co's additional requirement like form 80 and my wife pcc...
> 
> How much time to get a grant?


It purely depends on your CO.. :-(
None other than your CO can answer about time lines now, but it wont take much time may be 1 or 2 weeks... 

Hope and pray well.. 

All the best.


----------



## gtaark

I applied for 190 visa on May 23 and got my CO after 10 weeks...I waited too long as was under the impression of 5 weeks and didn't expect to double the time frame.

So guys don't stress on the CO allocation ..its all on luck. 

I believe if the end is good then all is good 

Good luck to all


----------



## allen911

Hi Guys,

I lodged my application on 20th Aug and yesterday I got a notice that my case has been assigned to GSM Adelaide Team 06, Co:Lisa CARATOZZOLO and she was requesting additional form 80 for applicants 1 and 2.

I submitted the form 80 on the same day. Does that mean I will get the visa soon? How about the efficiency of this CO?

We've done our medical examinations prior to the submission (15th Aug). I believe there Shouldn't be any problems with our exam results.

Please share your experiences.

Cheers!


----------



## drshk

wow, you seem to have got a case officer pretty fast - in just 10 days!! Can I ask you what is your point score. Thanks



allen911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my application on 20th Aug and yesterday I got a notice that my case has been assigned to GSM Adelaide Team 06, Co:Lisa CARATOZZOLO and she was requesting additional form 80 for applicants 1 and 2.
> 
> I submitted the form 80 on the same day. Does that mean I will get the visa soon? How about the efficiency of this CO?
> 
> We've done our medical examinations prior to the submission (15th Aug). I believe there Shouldn't be any problems with our exam results.
> 
> Please share your experiences.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## The Marine

allen911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my application on 20th Aug and yesterday I got a notice that my case has been assigned to GSM Adelaide Team 06, Co:Lisa CARATOZZOLO and she was requesting additional form 80 for applicants 1 and 2.
> 
> I submitted the form 80 on the same day. Does that mean I will get the visa soon? How about the efficiency of this CO?
> 
> We've done our medical examinations prior to the submission (15th Aug). I believe there Shouldn't be any problems with our exam results.
> 
> Please share your experiences.
> 
> Cheers!


are you onshore applicant?
If all is fine, might take a week or so get your visa


----------



## OZIND

drshk said:


> wow, you seem to have got a case officer pretty fast - in just 10 days!! Can I ask you what is your point score. Thanks


Wait for your CO to ask for health & PCC....as PCC date is considered for ur Visa start
date ... and there is no harm in it...as u can always ask for additional time ......


----------



## drshk

Hi Marine, is the process faster for onshore applicants?



The Marine said:


> are you onshore applicant?
> If all is fine, might take a week or so get your visa


----------



## tihor

When exactly wait for CO starts? Date when you lodge your visa application or from the date when you finish uploading all the docs (including PCC's etc). 

Any ideas?


----------



## The Marine

drshk said:


> Hi Marine, is the process faster for onshore applicants?


Much faster as verification is quite easier


----------



## Maddy27

Rocky mate,

I can understand your wait is killing you but please keep hope and faith, I am sure the new month will bring in your GRANT.

It seems the last week was bad overall for GRANTS because very few were issued, lets all keep hope and pray that the 1st week of September brings in loads of the GRANTS. Lets think that this last week was the calm before the storm of Grants coming next week. 

Keep the faith on


----------



## muppallasiddhardha

Hi,
I got my nomination from NSW. I am going to launch the visa in 2 days. Is that true that I have to show money for my living expences in Australia if I am an off shore applicant?


----------



## mindfreak

muppallasiddhardha said:


> Hi,
> I got my nomination from NSW. I am going to launch the visa in 2 days. Is that true that I have to show money for my living expences in Australia if I am an off shore applicant?


Not true.


----------



## ady the grea

*hi*



ram2013 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> U should compress all ur PDF files before uploading. U may google n get good PDF file compressor. Don't wait till CO to assign because if u upload all the files beforehand high chances of getting direct grant if not it will delay ur process.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


I have did the mistake and uploaded the files ( more than 60 in number) ....now it says I have exhausted my quota of uploading the files.....very tensed...will it delay the process drastically????

ady


----------



## allen911

drshk said:


> wow, you seem to have got a case officer pretty fast - in just 10 days!! Can I ask you what is your point score. Thanks


Yep, I'm an onshore applicant, but I just have 60 points, same as the majority of ppl go for state sponsorship. Yesterday when I received the email I got really surprised. I thought it might take 1 month or something to be assigned a CO.


----------



## The Shobra

Dear All,
Today when I checked E VISA page i checked my application which located in pdf file at top of the page i opened it and i found that there is a generated date at end of each page ,i found that this date changed form the same applications i printed day after i paid the fee the date was *(Generated :13 Aug 2013)* and now it is *( Day generated 20 Aug 2013).*Pleases is there is any one have idea about that?
Thanks


----------



## The Marine

Going there said:


> I guess "requested" automatically stands from the beginnnig beside all docs.


Hey man, good to see you here 'again'. When did u logde your visa? Looks like u got a CO
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## mithu93ku

The Shobra said:


> Dear All,
> Today when I checked E VISA page i checked my application which located in pdf file at top of the page i opened it and i found that there is a generated date at end of each page ,i found that this date changed form the same applications i printed day after i paid the fee the date was *(Generated :13 Aug 2013)* and now it is *( Day generated 20 Aug 2013).*Pleases is there is any one have idea about that?
> Thanks


No significant here! It is the generated date of pdf. Mine shows now 31 Aug, 2013 and time.


----------



## Harish2013

pharma_prem said:


> please let me know how much funds i have to show for 190 NSW visa. My code is 242111


Hello, not required for NSW SS.


----------



## pandakou

jain.v2007 said:


> Thanks PDHunt


 Congratulation... 

U have applied for visa 189 or 190?


----------



## Aparwar

pharma_prem said:


> Should i have to show it at the time of lodgement of visa?
> If yes then how much?
> Im principle applicant, my wife n 9 month old daughter.


Not required at the time of visa lodgement. It is however advisable to have funds or sources to help you for the first 2/3 months. The case officer may (in very rare cases) ask for proof of funds.


----------



## Sinchan

*Skill Assessment*



fkanyako said:


> Hello guys,
> I am new to subclass 189 forum. I got my subclass 476 visa granted, but as you know it only temporary, so I want to apply for 189 immediately when I arrived in Australia.
> 
> Please guys I need some guidance from those who have already submitted application for this visa. I have a problem with this requirement (have your skills assessed by the relevant assessing authority as suitable for your nominated occupation). I studied my bachelor in china and currently doing masters in Mechanical engineering. How to go about the skill assessment from Engineers Australia ???
> 
> 
> 
> I only saw the Washington and Sydney accord for over sea qualification assessment on Engineers Australia websites. Please guys enlighten me how to go about it.


You have non-recognised qualification and hence you have to follow the process which is mentioned under the headline "I have non-recognised qualifications" in the EA website.


----------



## Sunlight11

Hello,

Can anyone say if there's any google docs sheet maintained for 189 applicants ? Thanks.


----------



## venkatravinder

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone say if there's any google docs sheet maintained for 189 applicants ? Thanks.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


----------



## ozcallin

Hello all.. I am new to this forum but following since six months  Eagerly waiting for the grant and want to reach Oz before Christmas n new year's eve.  Hope Santa gives me my early Christmas gift and to u all..  till thn Peace 

My timeline:
Subclass 189 (System Analyst) : EOI- 8th April,2013 || invite- 1st July ,2013 || Lodged : 3rd July || Medical: ,27th July 2013 || CO- waiting || Grant- waiting


----------



## ivetka233

Hey guys, finally at my home country on holidays,, how you all doing, just blink here by my eyes, who from my old friends still waiting? Nt even sure who got in last 3 weeks grant as wasnt present.
How long is the waiting time for CO now ? 

Please gossip cant wait,, and everyone who got GRANTS big congratulations!!!


----------



## mindfreak

Aparwar said:


> Not required at the time of visa lodgement. It is however advisable to have funds or sources to help you for the first 2/3 months. The case officer may (in very rare cases) ask for proof of funds.


have you got a CO mate? Please update your details on this spreadsheet : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## shift_move

Hi all 

I see the below under ' no health examination I a required........'


complete character assessment particulars for this applicant 

And when I click on the link for my partner and myself, it takes me to form 80. So who is asking me for this fl 80?CO? Or it's system generated message or a system glitch. I have lodged my app on the 40 th of July. Please shed some light on this scenario. 

Thank you.


----------



## kittydoll

shift_move said:


> Hi all
> 
> I see the below under ' no health examination I a required........'
> 
> 
> complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> And when I click on the link for my partner and myself, it takes me to form 80. So who is asking me for this fl 80?CO? Or it's system generated message or a system glitch. I have lodged my app on the 40 th of July. Please shed some light on this scenario.
> 
> Thank you.




its just a system glitch. :nod:

i can still see that link even after my CO confirmed she has received all docs necessary

nothin to worry about !


----------



## kittydoll

ivetka233 said:


> Hey guys, finally at my home country on holidays,, how you all doing, just blink here by my eyes, who from my old friends still waiting? Nt even sure who got in last 3 weeks grant as wasnt present.
> How long is the waiting time for CO now ?
> 
> Please gossip cant wait,, and everyone who got GRANTS big congratulations!!!


hi ivetka :wave:

i think everyone frm arnd ur timeline has got their grant...

hope ur havin a gr8 time...it stsarting get hotter these days in OZ, so ITS a good time to travek bk home..i'm planning a trip too, soon after i get my GRANT


----------



## shift_move

Thanks kittydoll

I have not submitted form 80 for my wife and myself. Are they asking for it now? If so who is asking? I applied through an agent and I have no idea if they received any email regarding the same. 

Thanks again.


----------



## kittydoll

shift_move said:


> Thanks kittydoll
> 
> I have not submitted form 80 for my wife and myself. Are they asking for it now? If so who is asking? I applied through an agent and I have no idea if they received any email regarding the same.
> 
> Thanks again.


no one's asking for it...it just a system glitch and that link continues to show regardless of whether u submitted form 80 or not.

in ur case, i recommend filling out form 80 for both of u and uploading it. I dont see any point in waiting. Upload it and inform ur agent that u've done it.


----------



## shift_move

kittydoll said:


> no one's asking for it...it just a system glitch and that link continues to show regardless of whether u submitted form 80 or not.
> 
> in ur case, i recommend filling out form 80 for both of u and uploading it. I dont see any point in waiting. Upload it and inform ur agent that u've done it.


Thanks for the advice kittydoll. Wish the co was asking for it. I know I am greedy. No problem, I have enough patience to wait. I so t think I could upas form 80bit rather would ask the agent to do it for as I have already shares the filled form. 

And by the way. What's going on with you after you submitted the India. Pcc?


----------



## kittydoll

shift_move said:


> Thanks for the advice kittydoll. Wish the co was asking for it. I know I am greedy. No problem, I have enough patience to wait. I so t think I could upas form 80bit rather would ask the agent to do it for as I have already shares the filled form.
> 
> And by the way. What's going on with you after you submitted the India. Pcc?



by the tim e i submitted it was friday evening

diac doesnt work weekends

so i'm eagerly waiting for my CO to check my email tomorrow and issue the GRANT

tomorrow could be THE DAY !


----------



## jain.v2007

pandakou said:


> congratulation...
> 
> u have applied for visa 189 or 190?


189


----------



## zippy24

Test message for signature


----------



## shift_move

kittydoll said:


> by the tim e i submitted it was friday evening
> 
> diac doesnt work weekends
> 
> so i'm eagerly waiting for my CO to check my email tomorrow and issue the GRANT
> 
> tomorrow could be THE DAY !


Hoping to hear the news tomorrow.


----------



## Monmatmar

Hello new here, its just taking long for me... My timeline is below. I have received an email last week, another acknowledgement letter but this time signed by a support officer and with Adelaide team 7 written as well. Could this mean im allocated to a team already?

--------------
Subclass 189: EOI- may,19,2013 // medicals done april,2013 // invite- may 19?,2013 // lodged- july 6, 2013// CO ??// Grant ??


----------



## mello555

jain.v2007 said:


> Unexpectedly today i got my grant letter directly without any contact from CO.
> 
> My Singapore PCC & my wife's Indian PCC was never asked...


Congrats Jain. :clap2::clap2:

Under What sub class did you apply ? What are the points ? Are you an onshore or offshore applicant? Did you front load everything? 

Appreciate your answers....


----------



## jain.v2007

mello555 said:


> Congrats Jain. :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Under What sub class did you apply ? What are the points ? Are you an onshore or offshore applicant? Did you front load everything?
> 
> Appreciate your answers....


i applied 189 with 65 points as onshore application. & i front loaded everything other than Singapore PCC since that requires DIAC letter to apply, & my wife's India PCC was in processing, but DIAC did not ask it at all.


----------



## Colombo

kittydoll said:


> Hey guy,
> 
> she asked for my indian pcc
> 
> i've put it up on the July applicants spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0
> 
> :hippie:


thank you...


----------



## Colombo

Hi Guys,

I have two questions.

Do we have to front load the form 80 before the CO ask...?
Do we have any advantage of doing that...?

Fire up with your thoughts..

Cheers

XXX


----------



## srinu_srn

*old ACS format - exp deduction*

was anyone got grant after 16-Aug-2013 to those who have old ACS format? As I see in the below link some one (189 visa) got rejected and he has old ACS format. I am still going through that below link... Meanwhile if you have any info please share. Thanks in advance.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help-2.htmlold


----------



## ojhaa

Hi Guys

Did any of you read this looks depressing ,,,
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ation-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help.html


----------



## indianinact

Colombo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have two questions.
> 
> Do we have to front load the form 80 before the CO ask...?
> Do we have any advantage of doing that...?
> 
> Fire up with your thoughts..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Quite likely you will be asked for it. Fill it and keep it ready is what I would suggest

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## kittydoll

Mmmm that's really sad...


----------



## pandakou

jain.v2007 said:


> 189


onshore/offshore ?


----------



## Colombo

indianinact said:


> Quite likely you will be asked for it. Fill it and keep it ready is what I would suggest
> 
> Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


Dear So & So,

I have already filled them up.
Only thing that i am wondering is do i have to upload it before ask from me..

Cheers

XXX


----------



## indianinact

Colombo said:


> Dear So & So,
> 
> I have already filled them up.
> Only thing that i am wondering is do i have to upload it before ask from me..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


No harm uploading on advance

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## sahil772

Aparwar said:


> There is no update on DIAC website reg fees from 1st sep. Still be safe and apply by tomorrow. The last time fees went up (1jul), there was an update on website 3/4 days prior. Anyways, if you can file by 31st close of day AEST time, do that!


Thanks mate.. I was able to lodge application before 01 sep and save some precious dollars


----------



## sahil772

ssaditya said:


> dont worry that is only to claim points and anyways u are going to add all ur empolyment details in form 80 so i think no probs


Thanks ssaditya.... That was helpful.


----------



## ssaditya

all the best for ur application


----------



## Maria_Sal

I have already been asked through e-mail to upload form 80 and form 1221 for all adults....
i lodged my application on 16th August...nd given 28 days to do so...

so better u upload it...


----------



## pandakou

Maria_Sal said:


> I have already been asked through e-mail to upload form 80 and form 1221 for all adults....
> i lodged my application on 16th August...nd given 28 days to do so...
> 
> so better u upload it...


could u pl update u'r time line?


----------



## erbash

Harish2013 said:


> Congratulations!
> 'Evidence of skilled employment'? Haven't you uploaded them already? Such as assessment report..etc
> Best regards,
> H


I did but they want things like salary slips, bank statements, tax records for all the claimed period


----------



## erbash

indianinact said:


> Received a grant notice this morning.
> 
> Really appreciate and wish to Thank group members for knowledge shared and guidance provided .
> 
> My timelines : Total processing was completed in less than 100 days after lodging the application.
> 
> 189 Pts: 70
> 
> ACS : 04/2013
> IELTS: 04/2013
> EOI 05/2013
> Invite: 05/2013
> Lodge: 05/2013
> CO:08/2013
> PCC - IN: 5/2013 : AU 6/2013
> Medical:07/2013
> Grant: 08/2013
> 
> Regards


congratulations!!!


----------



## erbash

Hello friends,

When filling form 80 there is question like this

"Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying"

I am offshore and don't have an address in Australia. How should I fill in?
Thanks


----------



## kittydoll

Maria_Sal said:


> I have already been asked through e-mail to upload form 80 and form 1221 for all adults....
> i lodged my application on 16th August...nd given 28 days to do so...
> 
> so better u upload it...



wow that's really quick for an offshore applicant...

r u 190/189 visa?

can u create ur signature so we can get an idea of ur timeline...?


----------



## erbash

rajivp2008 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been out of this forum for a while, cos at one point I thought I will not get the visa. However for my surprise, I got the visa after 5 months since CO allocation.
> 
> So for people who are waiting for a long time, be patient you will all get it one day!!
> 
> eace:eace:


congrats. Patience sometimes pays


----------



## erbash

jain.v2007 said:


> Unexpectedly today i got my grant letter directly without any contact from CO.
> 
> My Singapore PCC & my wife's Indian PCC was never asked...


lucky you and congratulations


----------



## pandakou

erbash said:


> congrats. Patience sometimes pays


Hi,

When did u lodge u'r application and how much points did u claim?


----------



## erbash

Colombo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have two questions.
> 
> Do we have to front load the form 80 before the CO ask...?
> Do we have any advantage of doing that...?
> 
> Fire up with your thoughts..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


You dont have to. You can front load if you want but the CO may ask it again.


----------



## erbash

Maria_Sal said:


> I have already been asked through e-mail to upload form 80 and form 1221 for all adults....
> i lodged my application on 16th August...nd given 28 days to do so...
> 
> so better u upload it...


That was realy quick.


----------



## erbash

pandakou said:


> Hi,
> 
> When did u lodge u'r application and how much points did u claim?


last week of june with 65 points


----------



## Maria_Sal

My timeline is as follows ppl....plz let me know how to add it to my signature as i cant do tht..

IELTS(7.5-13-Oct-2012) EA(May-22) EOI(May-31) Invite(Jul-01) Lodged(Aug-16) 

I have not been allocated CO yet...but asked to upload form 80 & form 1221 for myself and hubby....nd given 28 days to do so....


----------



## Maria_Sal

plz let me know how to fill and save the pdf forms....whenver i try to fill n save..it is saving a blank pdf...how to go about it seniors...plzzz help me...


----------



## kittydoll

download one of these -> cutepdf writer/ adobe acrobat / foxit reader. install it

fill out ur form. go to file > print > (select one of the above pdf writer you had installed) > it will open a pop up to save the file > save it


----------



## kittydoll

Maria_Sal said:


> My timeline is as follows ppl....plz let me know how to add it to my signature as i cant do tht..
> 
> IELTS(7.5-13-Oct-2012) EA(May-22) EOI(May-31) Invite(Jul-01) Lodged(Aug-16)
> 
> I have not been allocated CO yet...but asked to upload form 80 & form 1221 for myself and hubby....nd given 28 days to do so....


who did u get the email frm?


----------



## erbash

Maria_Sal said:


> plz let me know how to fill and save the pdf forms....whenver i try to fill n save..it is saving a blank pdf...how to go about it seniors...plzzz help me...


for form 80 press CTR+S . when asked to save , save under the same filename and overwrite. Close the file and open again. You should see the form filled in.


----------



## kittydoll

yea there r plenty of ways to do it...

in my case, i just downloaded a 'editable form 80' off da internet, which allowed me to save


----------



## erbash

kittydoll said:


> yea there r plenty of ways to do it...
> 
> in my case, i just downloaded a 'editable form 80' off da internet, which allowed me to save


Same with me. The form on 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf 

allowed me to save. Nothing extra necessary


----------



## num_tareq

jmdrdy said:


> Hi, all
> 
> just wonder if it is necessary to do medical examination before CO requests.
> 
> thx


I don't recommend for those who r from high risk country,


----------



## oz_prrules

Good luck guys.


----------



## Maria_Sal

kittydoll said:


> who did u get the email frm?


from adelaid gsm team 13....but it is clearly indicated that CO is not allocated yet.


----------



## Maria_Sal

Thank u alll...i was suffering with the saving option.....


----------



## Monmatmar

Congratulation dejumotalks!!! I think i am also assigned on this team.. Best of luck to us! Im still waiting for CO allocation



-----------
Subclass 189: EOI- may,19,2013 // medicals done april,2013 // invite- may 19?,2013 // lodged- july 6, 2013// CO ??// Grant ??


----------



## kittydoll

on the top menu, click on 'quick links' its between 'search' and 'logout'

under quick links > you have 'edit signature'

u can create ur siggy there



so ur case was allocated to a team, in 15 days, that's super fast....


----------



## pandakou

Maria_Sal said:


> Thank u alll...i was suffering with the saving option.....


When did u lodge application 189 and u r from onshore or offshore?


----------



## Maria_Sal

kittydoll said:


> on the top menu, click on 'quick links' its between 'search' and 'logout'
> 
> under quick links > you have 'edit signature'
> 
> u can create ur siggy there
> 
> 
> 
> so ur case was allocated to a team, in 15 days, that's super fast....


Thanks a lot buddy..well my case has not been allocated yet...coz the e-mail which came to me clearly says that team 13 is only responsible for this information and a case officer will contact me within 2 weeks once case is allocated...

has anybody else had a sinilar situation? i was worried infact abt thr fact that why did they contact me so earlyy....is everything alright????


----------



## pandakou

One of applicants visa 189 got rejected.. Could anybody distinguish the real reason...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ation-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help.html


----------



## Maria_Sal

pandakou said:


> When did u lodge application 189 and u r from onshore or offshore?


i have lodged 189 application....im offshore in uae


----------



## terminator1

team 13 has been recently been asked to assist other teams to expedite the processing of applications (due to huge backlogs in june). As far as i understand from this forum, this team looks after the documents that are required for an applicant (which is on case by case basis). in my opinion, there is nothing to worry.


----------



## shyam

srinu_srn said:


> was anyone got grant after 16-Aug-2013 to those who have old ACS format? As I see in the below link some one (189 visa) got rejected and he has old ACS format. I am still going through that below link... Meanwhile if you have any info please share. Thanks in advance.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help-2.htmlold


One of the post says that the guys who had State nominations had no effect with this as DIAC may not contradict with the States Perception & approval decisions.

That might be bit relief to the SC 190 visa seekers. Other than that, that thread is definitely a terrifying for everyone.

However, I guess it applies to one who applied EOI/got invited after the new ACS rule. And last but not the least, it is just matter of luck.


----------



## mithu93ku

The thread is quite as like as DIAC! 
And also missing Rocky!


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> The thread is quite as like as DIAC!
> And also missing Rocky!


Yes, it is strange without him. I used to have 10 pages of this thread to read everyday after work. Now he's temporarily away, and I have only one or two 
But the guys still have you Mithu! You're our :second:

Rocky will be back soon


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> Yes, it is strange without him. I used to have 10 pages of this thread to read everyday after work. Now he's temporarily away, and I have only one or two
> But the guys still have you Mithu! You're our :second:
> 
> Rocky will be back soon


Ha ha ha!
I want to see you here ASAP. I have to send an e-mail to VET to give you priority! :eyebrows:


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> Ha ha ha!
> I want to see you here ASAP. I have to send an e-mail to VET to give you priority! :eyebrows:


What???? I thought you did it already!!
So unimpressed right now


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello,*Earldro ,mindfreak ,rahulmenda, Killerbee82, Whizzard, Andy2013, Ben 10, Saintkamy, Ishaanchal, rock erwin* .Where are you folks? Your CO's are looking for you tomorrow.

And pray for *laurinoz*.


----------



## The Marine

mithu93ku said:


> Hello,*Earldro ,mindfreak ,rahulmenda, Killerbee82, Whizzard, Andy2013, Ben 10, Saintkamy, Ishaanchal, rock erwin* .Where are you folks? Your CO's are looking for you tomorrow.
> 
> And pray for *laurinoz*.


What about me... I'm due for CO


----------



## mithu93ku

pharma_prem said:


> Should i have to show it at the time of lodgement of visa?
> If yes then how much?
> Im principle applicant, my wife n 9 month old daughter.


Hello pharma_prem,
You have to show fund at the time of State sponsorship.
The amount for you , your wife and child is AUD 65,000. I forget the link. If i get it I will surely post you.


----------



## mithu93ku

The Marine said:


> What about me... I'm due for CO


I am sure you will get CO this coming week. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello *The Marine*,
Have you uploaded all docs upfront? How about form 80?
If everything is frontloaded, you may get direct grant this week.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

*Visa 189 (2613) result on Sep 2nd*



pandakou said:


> When did u lodge application 189 and u r from onshore or offshore?




Hello all,

Applied for 189 EOI on 20th AUg with 70 points.
Got the invite now. 

All the best to all of you waiting for ur invites


Regards
Rupa


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> Hello,Earldro ,mindfreak ,rahulmenda, Killerbee82, Whizzard, Andy2013, Ben 10, Saintkamy, Ishaanchal, rock erwin .Where are you folks? Your CO's are looking for you tomorrow.
> 
> And pray for laurinoz.


Amen. .. thanks mithu! All the best to all the folks playing the waiting game.


----------



## samkalu

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Applied for 189 EOI on 20th AUg with 70 points.
> Got the invite now.
> 
> All the best to all of you waiting for ur invites
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


All the very best.your occupation code?


----------



## whizzard

Gurpreethm said:


> No just waiting till 8th week


Gurpreet!!!bro have you entered your details in the tracker on google drive? Will help people know the trends as I myself feel you are also moving somewhere around my timelines.


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Software engineer



samkalu said:


> All the very best.your occupation code?


----------



## The Marine

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *The Marine*,
> Have you uploaded all docs upfront? How about form 80?
> If everything is frontloaded, you may get direct grant this week.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Everything you might think of. Fingers crosed


----------



## sahil772

Hi Guys,

I have notices all the fields where we have to attach documents. Could not find link to upload financial capacity as in bank statement and CA certificates. Is it necessary to upload that.

Thanks


----------



## mindfreak

mithu93ku said:


> Hello,*Earldro ,mindfreak ,rahulmenda, Killerbee82, Whizzard, Andy2013, Ben 10, Saintkamy, Ishaanchal, rock erwin* .Where are you folks? Your CO's are looking for you tomorrow.
> 
> And pray for *laurinoz*.


I am still around, just been a bit busy lately. Come on Rocky, everyone's missing u on this thread. I am sure you definitely have a CO by now, have a feeling he/she shall email you this week. Stay positive!


----------



## sahil772

I have notices this thread as the fastest moving thread.... I ve become addictive to expat forum ..... there r so many members with knowledge and expertise who r supportive......u guys ve changed my life......i ve learned so much from u guys and also help other with what i can advise.....Thanks to All....


to my notice, rocky not being absent means a lot to all of us..... rocky man come back soon.....


----------



## whizzard

sahil772 said:


> I have notices this thread as the fastest moving thread.... I ve become addictive to expat forum ..... there r so many members with knowledge and expertise who r supportive......u guys ve changed my life......i ve learned so much from u guys and also help other with what i can advise.....Thanks to All....
> 
> to my notice, rocky not being absent means a lot to all of us..... rocky man come back soon.....


Yes Rocky-star... you should remain here and keep the spirits high for all others!


----------



## surinsin

pandakou said:


> One of applicants visa 189 got rejected.. Could anybody distinguish the real reason...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ation-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help.html


I have gone through the complete thread and this is really alarming...Anyone in the same position as Garrying in the thread. 

Is this really gonna affect all old applications.

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## surinsin

oz_dreams said:


> Friends !
> 
> Finally its my day today ! Got the Golden Mail today !!!
> 
> It was a long journey with lots of ups and downs but patience is the Key.
> 
> I submitted Statutory Declaration for PCC waiver on 26th and got the GRANT today.
> 
> This forum has been an excellent source of support and hats off to everyone for helping each other.
> 
> There were few areas where I could not find much information from others and would like to mention here so that anyone in similar situation can refer to this.
> 
> I did not have PCC from Cambodia although I stayed in Phnom Penh, Cambodia for around 2 years. I managed to get a waiver for this.
> And second one was although I claimed points for 8 years of experience but I had only 6 years of payslip.
> 
> Do send me private message and I will be more than happy to help/guide in whatever ways I can.
> 
> I am planning to do the landing in October (Melbourne) and finally moving in February 2014.
> 
> Its time to have a BLASSTTT !!!!!:flame::flame::flame::flame:eace:




Congrats OZ_Dreams. Can you please let me know how many points you claimed....


----------



## kaurrajbir

Hay Rocky ! where are you ? 

Come on Man !


----------



## ahmed1981

Hi everyone, 

I was wondering if it's possible to extend the date of first entry mentioned on the grant letter by re-doing your PCC again? I have about 2 months to make my first entry but it would be nice to extend it further. 

appreciate your help on this

Thanks


----------



## ahmed1981

surinsin said:


> I have gone through the complete thread and this is really alarming...Anyone in the same position as Garrying in the thread.
> 
> Is this really gonna affect all old applications.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


Hey I went through that persons story and it's just really sad and complicated at the same time. Why did the CO reduce his work exp despite him having a positive skills assessment? I thought having payslips and bank statements and your company being checked were good enough to prove work experience.


----------



## kittydoll

ahhemm aheem... guys, i think today is my big day...

i cant tell u how nervous i am...

I am aware DIAC starts working at 9am. I'm up at 6...can't sleep lol hahaha


----------



## kittydoll

guys, i think today is the day...

:fingerscrossed: refreshing my email every 5 secs...

Cant wait for the moment I receive the email..with the GRANT


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*Grant for september 2013*

Guys any grant for september month pl update if any


----------



## earldro

mithu93ku said:


> Hello,Earldro ,mindfreak ,rahulmenda, Killerbee82, Whizzard, Andy2013, Ben 10, Saintkamy, Ishaanchal, rock erwin .Where are you folks? Your CO's are looking for you tomorrow.
> 
> And pray for laurinoz.


Hi Mithu,

My CO will be looking for me end of next week, that's wen I'll get my wife's IELTS results 

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Aparwar

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Guys any grant for september month pl update if any


Nope, waiting eagerly


----------



## Aparwar

kittydoll said:


> ahhemm aheem... guys, i think today is my big day...
> 
> i cant tell u how nervous i am...
> 
> I am aware DIAC starts working at 9am. I'm up at 6...can't sleep lol hahaha


Good luck. Hoping its my lucky day too!


----------



## terminator1

surinsin said:


> I have gone through the complete thread and this is really alarming...Anyone in the same position as Garrying in the thread.
> 
> Is this really gonna affect all old applications.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


there were 100s of back-loggers who lodged applications against 60 points and who were invited in the july round. Moreover there is no official information given by DAIC. if there were any changes in the rules, then those rules would have been notified on the application. i think we should not panic much about this case, because we dont know whats the exact issue: partial information is dangerous.

btw, Garrying claimed points for the partner.. did he get skills assessed for his/her spouse?


----------



## kittydoll

yes yes yes...

Got my grant at 10:25AM today !!!!

OMG I'm shaking, I need some retail therapy...

Off to the shopping mall to spend $$$


----------



## venkatravinder

kittydoll said:


> yes yes yes...
> 
> Got my grant at 10:25AM today !!!!
> 
> OMG I'm shaking, I need some retail therapy...
> 
> Off to the shopping mall to spend $$$


Congratulations


----------



## kittydoll

venkatravinder said:


> Congratulations


Thanks mate


----------



## joejohn

kittydoll said:


> yes yes yes...
> 
> Got my grant at 10:25AM today !!!!
> 
> OMG I'm shaking, I need some retail therapy...
> 
> Off to the shopping mall to spend $$$


Congratulations Kitty!!!!

Enjoy your day!


----------



## kittydoll

guys...got my GRANT

at 10:25am


----------



## kittydoll

:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Monmatmar

Congrats kittydoll! I hope i get allocated today


----------



## terminator1

kittydoll said:


> yes yes yes...
> 
> Got my grant at 10:25AM today !!!!
> 
> OMG I'm shaking, I need some retail therapy...
> 
> Off to the shopping mall to spend $$$


congrats kitty


----------



## joejohn

kittydoll said:


> guys...got my GRANT
> 
> at 10:25am


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Harish2013

terminator1 said:


> there were 100s of back-loggers who lodged applications against 60 points and who were invited in the july round. Moreover there is no official information given by DAIC. if there were any changes in the rules, then those rules would have been notified on the application. i think we should not panic much about this case, because we dont know whats the exact issue: partial information is dangerous.
> 
> btw, Garrying claimed points for the partner.. did he get skills assessed for his/her spouse?


But CO's reply indicated clearly there is nothing wrong with other points claim but main applicant's oversea work experiences.

As quoted from that thread, the latest DIAC *internal *Instruction mentioned:



> 16.2 When can employment be considered skilled
> 
> For employment to be awarded points under Schedule 6D, it must meet three requirements:
> 
> • it was undertaken after the applicant meets at least the entry level requirements as set by the relevant assessing authority for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study and or amount of
> on-the-job training);
> 
> • it involved duties at the level of depth and complexity expected in Australia, and
> 
> • it meets the standards of skilled employment set by the relevant assessing authority for that occupation.
> 
> *In cases where the relevant assessing authority does not provide an opinion on skilled employment *and there are *no standards set by the relevant assessing authority* available in public domain, case officers should consider the evidence of employment experience provided by the applicant at the date the applicant completes qualifications and necessary skilled employment as per the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations.


Here unfortunately, ACS has a standard set for skilled employment which is 'Summary of Criteria' file. So CO's judgement is based on ACS's criteria pdf file as cut 2 years from his total 5 years, cause applicant has oversea Computer Science degree which requires exactly 2 years oversea work experience for qualifying the skilled employment.


The only thing unfair we could see is that the applicant themselves actually didnt know such new rules or new ACS standard when they lodged their application, but they are judged by those new rules and DIAC is using non-public internal instruction rules which updated day-to-day to determine applicant's application. They own the last word to reject.

H


----------



## kittydoll

thnk u soo much Joe, term1 and venki,

u guys r like my batch mates....'class of july 13'

thnk u so much for ur support 

not too long for u all too


----------



## kittydoll

Monmatmar said:


> Congrats kittydoll! I hope i get allocated today


thnks monmat


----------



## JP Mosa

kittydoll said:


> thnks monmat


Congraazzz.......


----------



## kittydoll

thanx jo mosa and joe...

tnx for being there for me during my 'crazy cat' moments


----------



## Harish2013

kittydoll said:


> guys...got my GRANT
> 
> at 10:25am


Hi Kittydoll,
Congratulations!!!
All the best for your future~~
BTW, how many points do you have??

Thanks!

H


----------



## kittydoll

65 on 189 visa harsh,...


----------



## kittydoll

after u get ur grants, if u decide to come to melbourne fellas, get ready to get drunk with kitty


----------



## kittydoll

after u get ur grants, if u decide to come to melbourne fellas, get ready to get drunk with kitty


----------



## Aparwar

kittydoll said:


> guys...got my GRANT
> 
> at 10:25am


Congratulations, all the best. What was ur visa subclass and timelines?


----------



## kittydoll

189 subclass...

261111 BA 189 IELTS(8) ACS(Mar01) EOI(Mar04) Invite(Jul01) Lodged(Jul11) Meds(done-Jul16) PCC(Aus14Aug13,Om7Nov12,Ind-27Aug13) CO (Aug20 AdL T4 MB) Grant(TODAY)


----------



## srikar

kittydoll said:


> after u get ur grants, if u decide to come to melbourne fellas, get ready to get drunk with kitty


Thats nice of you.Congrats by the way.


----------



## cprem79

kittydoll said:


> yes yes yes...
> 
> Got my grant at 10:25AM today !!!!
> 
> OMG I'm shaking, I need some retail therapy...
> 
> Off to the shopping mall to spend $$$


Congrats Kittydoll...
Wishing you good luck and also a good life in Melbourne...


----------



## terminator1

cprem79 said:


> Congrats Kittydoll...
> Wishing you good luck and also a good life in Melbourne...


cprem,
where have you been? we need your good wishes ray:


----------



## cprem79

terminator1 said:


> cprem,
> where have you been? we need your good wishes ray:


Hello...
After the grant, I was on vacation in India for a fortnight...
Then back to work, little busy so couldn't peep into the forum much...
Will contribute my patronage as much as I can...
Wishing all the waiting mates a speedy grant!!!
Thanks for remembering me~


----------



## kittydoll

cprem79 said:


> Congrats Kittydoll...
> Wishing you good luck and also a good life in Melbourne...


thanks cprem  thanks for ur wishes

which state did u choose?

wen r u coming to Australia?


----------



## mello555

kittydoll said:


> guys...got my GRANT
> 
> at 10:25am


Congrats kitydoll... I'm now patiently waiting. I'm offshore. Your advice have been invaluable for me.


----------



## sahil772

sahil772 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have notices all the fields where we have to attach documents. Could not find link to upload financial capacity as in bank statement and CA certificates. Is it necessary to upload that.
> 
> Thanks


Guys kindly advice on this.. 

I have notices all the fields where we have to attach documents. Could not find link to upload financial capacity as in bank statement and CA certificates. Is it necessary to upload that.


----------



## JP Mosa

sahil772 said:


> Guys kindly advice on this..
> 
> I have notices all the fields where we have to attach documents. Could not find link to upload financial capacity as in bank statement and CA certificates. Is it necessary to upload that.


no need to upload financial documents in evisa docs section...you can mail them to your CO....If asked by your CO.......which happens in very very rare cases........

Cheers


----------



## cprem79

kittydoll said:


> thanks cprem  thanks for ur wishes
> 
> which state did u choose?
> 
> wen r u coming to Australia?


Hi Kittydoll,

That question of yours is still keeping me in a hysterical state...
I planned to come there beginning of January...
But which state to land is still on question...
On the job sites, I could locate some matching my profile in Perth and Brisbane...
But my spouse would like to settle in Sydney or Melbourne (as most women want)
This is keeping me in a dilemma...
However I will first go there alone in searching a job so will choose the place where I can get more opportunities and employers...
Brisbane or Perth is on the limelight, let's see~


----------



## kittydoll

mello555 said:


> Congrats kitydoll... I'm now patiently waiting. I'm offshore. Your advice have been invaluable for me.


Glad to know that my advice has helped you...

It's just a matter of time...everyone one this forum will get there eventually...

Everyone here, Trust God and have faith in Him, he will lead the way and take you safely where you want to go...


----------



## raminbdjp

sahil772 said:


> Guys kindly advice on this..
> 
> I have notices all the fields where we have to attach documents. Could not find link to upload financial capacity as in bank statement and CA certificates. Is it necessary to upload that.


I think statement of financial capacity is not necessary at all for 190 visa applicants. 
So, my opinion no need to upload.


----------



## shift_move

kittydoll said:


> guys...got my GRANT
> 
> at 10:25am


Congratulations kittydoll. All your hard work got paid off today. 

And please keep this thread alive. I know will , thanks.


----------



## kittydoll

shift_move said:


> Congratulations kittydoll. All your hard work got paid off today.
> 
> And please keep this thread alive. I know will , thanks.


Yes, Comrade !

Will do as you say ....


----------



## kittydoll

cprem79 said:


> Hi Kittydoll,
> 
> That question of yours is still keeping me in a hysterical state...
> I planned to come there beginning of January...
> But which state to land is still on question...
> On the job sites, I could locate some matching my profile in Perth and Brisbane...
> But my spouse would like to settle in Sydney or Melbourne (as most women want)
> This is keeping me in a dilemma...
> However I will first go there alone in searching a job so will choose the place where I can get more opportunities and employers...
> Brisbane or Perth is on the limelight, let's see~


yea, its better u go for the state that has good opportunities for ur profession first. Once you get a job, then you can move around wherever you want.

In my opinion, each state is great in its own way, if I'd landed in Perth when I first came to Australia, most likely I'd still be in Perth... Every state has its own beauty...

Best wishes cprem, take it easy...


----------



## kittydoll

I'm starved..better go get something to eat !


----------



## cprem79

kittydoll said:


> yea, its better u go for the state that has good opportunities for ur profession first. Once you get a job, then you can move around wherever you want.
> 
> In my opinion, each state is great in its own way, if I'd landed in Perth when I first came to Australia, most likely I'd still be in Perth... Every state has its own beauty...
> 
> Best wishes cprem, take it easy...


Thank you for your words and wishes...
Let's try to meet up sometime in Melbourne coz Iam sure to visit there once atleast to look around


----------



## sahil772

Thanks JP Mosa and raminbdjp...


----------



## mindfreak

Guys, my meds seem to have cleared today - "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


----------



## earldro

mindfreak said:


> Guys, my meds seem to have cleared today - "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


Wow.... Congrats.. so not too far from the much awaited email..

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## mindfreak

earldro said:


> Wow.... Congrats.. so not too far from the much awaited email..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


haha yeah i was half asleep when i saw that on my iphone, as soon as i saw it - been wide awake since lol even though i slept quite late last night.


----------



## Andy10

mindfreak said:


> Guys, my meds seem to have cleared today - "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


Congratz!


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> Guys, my meds seem to have cleared today - "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


Great news mate. Just inform CO by an e-mail about the change. I think CO would not take anytime to give grant!:bump2:


----------



## rubalm8

*Processing time after a CO has been assigned*

Hi Guys,

Good Day !!

I lodged an application for a pr on 26th June 2013 and have been assigned a CO on 29th August 2013.. I wanted to know how much time it generally takes once the CO has been assigned. I have already submitted all docs mentioned in the docs checklist with medicals and PCC's as well. Kindly clarify. Thanks

IELTS: 1/05/13 | General Accountant +ve: 9/4/13 | EOI Lodg: 11/6/13 | EOI Invite: 17/6/13 | Visa (189) Applied: 26/6/13 | CO assigned: 29/08/13 | Grant-:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mindfreak

mithu93ku said:


> Great news mate. Just informed CO by an e-mail about the change. I think CO would not take anytime to give grant!:bump2:


i just did mithu


----------



## whizzard

mindfreak said:


> Guys, my meds seem to have cleared today - "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


Cool... Congrats brother!


----------



## Andy10

mindfreak said:


> Thanks Andy10, how nice of you! Hope you're enjoying your life a little more post the grant


Thanks Mindfreak... yes.. you feel a bit relieved.. and then I have my office bosses saying its a waste..  and I shouldn't be going! 

Hope you guys get your grants soon.. I would feel good as we once shared the same waiting time... 

Rocky.. don't loose hope.... 

Any idea whether Ishaanchal got their grant?


----------



## whizzard

Now as the fee has been raised by 15 percent, expecting DIAC to start accepting new applicants and hence clearing the pending ones at a faster pace. Tired of waiting & waiting for the golden email (as Rocky says-) on my gmail !ray:


----------



## mindfreak

Andy10 said:


> Thanks Mindfreak... yes.. you feel a bit relieved.. and then I have my office bosses saying its a waste..  and I shouldn't be going!
> 
> Hope you guys get your grants soon.. I would feel good as we once shared the same waiting time...
> 
> Rocky.. don't loose hope....
> 
> Any idea whether Ishaanchal got their grant?


I am glad for you mate, dont give much heed to your office bosses haha

Haven't heard from ishaanachal for a long time on this forum.


----------



## cprem79

rubalm8 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good Day !!
> 
> I lodged an application for a pr on 26th June 2013 and have been assigned a CO on 29th August 2013.. I wanted to know how much time it generally takes once the CO has been assigned. I have already submitted all docs mentioned in the docs checklist with medicals and PCC's as well. Kindly clarify. Thanks
> 
> IELTS: 1/05/13 | General Accountant +ve: 9/4/13 | EOI Lodg: 11/6/13 | EOI Invite: 17/6/13 | Visa (189) Applied: 26/6/13 | CO assigned: 29/08/13 | Grant-:fingerscrossed:


Hi rubalm8,

If you are convinced yourself that the CO will be satisfied with your document submission, then it won't take long...
Unless your medicals are referred, you should be getting your grant shortly...
Good luck~


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> I am glad for you mate, dont give much heed to your office bosses haha
> 
> Haven't heard from ishaanachal for a long time on this forum.


Also missing *Saintkamy* here for long time!


----------



## ramanj

Is it because of elections coming up this weekend in Australia, Grant shop is slow or almost closed?


----------



## Andy10

mithu93ku said:


> Also missing *Saintkamy* here for long time!


Or maybe they got the grants and got so elated that forgot everything.. !


----------



## mindfreak

Andy10 said:


> Or maybe they got the grants and got so elated that forgot everything.. !


lol very highly likely!


----------



## mindfreak

ramanj said:


> Is it because of elections coming up this weekend in Australia, Grant shop is slow or almost closed?


i dont think the elections have anything to do with our applications.


----------



## ramanj

mindfreak said:


> i dont think the elections have anything to do with our applications.


So we can expect something will happen this week......


----------



## ojhaa

kittydoll said:


> yes yes yes...
> 
> Got my grant at 10:25AM today !!!!
> 
> OMG I'm shaking, I need some retail therapy...
> 
> Off to the shopping mall to spend $$$


Great news ; CONGRATS


----------



## kittydoll

ojhaa said:


> Great news ; CONGRATS


ojhaaaaaaaaa...buddyyyy..................

thnx for all ur support in my crazy moments


----------



## sre375

kittydoll said:


> guys...got my GRANT
> 
> at 10:25am


Congratulations!!


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> i dont think the elections have anything to do with our applications.


Yes . Election wouldn't hamper visa grant process.


----------



## mayankp

kittydoll said:


> yes yes yes...
> 
> Got my grant at 10:25AM today !!!!
> 
> OMG I'm shaking, I need some retail therapy...
> 
> Off to the shopping mall to spend $$$


Congratulations Kittydoll.... that's excellent news.....

I was wondering, how could you know that today is the day you are going to get grant? Any basis which we may use for our judgement?


----------



## mindfreak

Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


----------



## Aparwar

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


Congrats man...all the best for the new challenges now! Enjoy

Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## mithu93ku

ramanj said:


> So we can expect something will happen this week......


Yes mate,as your medicals are cleared, you can expect grant this week. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Why aren't you using signature mate? I had to see your google spread sheet profile to coment.


----------



## Gurpreethm

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


Congrats mate, enjoy ur day


----------



## Gurpreethm

Waiting waiting waiting


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


Congrats mate! :hail::hail::hail: :humble::humble::humble: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum: :rockon::rockon::rockon: :flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## ramanj

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


Congrats!!! Even I am waiting for the GRANT email. I submitted the PCC on Wednesday by email. Should I upload the PCC on evisa page too?


----------



## Hyd786

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


Finally after months of hardwork and patience...You've got the Grant !! :lock1:

All the best for your future endeavours, mindfreak :rockon:


----------



## ojhaa

mayankp said:


> Congratulations Kittydoll.... that's excellent news.....
> 
> I was wondering, how could you know that today is the day you are going to get grant? Any basis which we may use for our judgement?


He He , Ill tell you Mayank she has been expecting a grant every minute since she received her PCC


----------



## Aparwar

mindfreak said:


> have you got a CO mate? Please update your details on this spreadsheet : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


Sheet updated


----------



## kittydoll

mayankp thanks/...

if i had all my docs in place, i would have got a direct grant on 20 aug (the day i got email frm CO requesting more docs)...

CO confirmed my meds and partner's meds were cleared...

im not frm high risk country, so i knw there wont be other verification.

CO also confirmed all docs except indian pcc were received n satisfactory

so one by one, i ruled out all the possible situations thta cud delay my grant.

i thought CO would ask for proof of relationship. Proactively, I collected all docs and kept them ready to send if she asks..but she didnt..

i submitted pcc on friday 5pm (after business hours), diac doesnt work on weekends, so i knw monday is the day


----------



## mello555

Hi All,
Got my CO assigned today. Adelaide GSM team 4; initials EL.

I got a prob. She is requesting again my skill assessment. I got my initial skill assessment done through CPA with ACMA membership in March 2013. I lodged my EOI based on this.

Subsequently, to be on safe side i got my employment assessment done on June 27th where CPA also recognized my Bachelors degree(the graduation date from which they considered my employment) and I uploaded same document to portal. CO tells me that i have to get my skill assessment done before EOI invite on 20th May. However just sent her my original skill assessment on 5th March which doesn't have my employment assessment. 

Do you think this will be a problem?

Apart from above she has requested Form 80 for both spouse and me.

appreciate your answers.


----------



## raminbdjp

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.



Dear Friend,

Tons of Congratulations!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

ramanj said:


> Congrats!!! Even I am waiting for the GRANT email. I submitted the PCC on Wednesday by email. Should I upload the PCC on evisa page too?


Not required but should notify your CO that you have sent requested docs.


----------



## ramanj

mithu93ku said:


> Not required but should notify your CO that you have sent requested docs.


May be after a week's time and I will sent another email to remind the CO.


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello *mindfreak*,
MERGED medicals questions folks are waiting to hear your grant news!


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Mates,

Today my referred medical has been cleared.
I uploaded PCC and additional documents several days ago ( please see signature), but these are still showing TRIM in evisa page. After uploading I sent mail to my CO, but did not receive reply.

Will I write CO informing clearance of my medical?

Please advise regarding this.


----------



## ramanj

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Today my referred medical has been cleared.
> I uploaded PCC and additional documents several days ago ( please see signature), but these are still showing TRIM in evisa page. After uploading I sent mail to my CO, but did not receive reply.
> 
> Will I write CO informing clearance of my medical?
> 
> Please advise regarding this.


On my evisa page it shows Requested in front of character, evidence, for you it shows TRIM?


----------



## kittydoll

just upload the sam assessment results again...along with ur form 80

sometimes CO might not be able to access docs on skillselect, so thy request for them via email


----------



## mindfreak

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *mindfreak*,
> MERGED medicals questions folks are waiting to hear your grant news!


i have already updated it there


----------



## mindfreak

thank you so much guys, just stick in there your grant is just around the corner. Wish everyone on here good luck for a very promising future. I am still going to be around, will most likely book flights tonight and hopefully be in perth back to my home this week.


----------



## mithu93ku

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Today my referred medical has been cleared.
> I uploaded PCC and additional documents several days ago ( please see signature), but these are still showing TRIM in evisa page. After uploading I sent mail to my CO, but did not receive reply.
> 
> Will I write CO informing clearance of my medical?
> 
> Please advise regarding this.


Have not sent e-mail today yet?
Hurryyy up man!


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> thank you so much guys, just stick in there your grant is just around the corner. Wish everyone on here good luck for a very promising future. I am still going to be around, will most likely book flights tonight and hopefully be in perth back to my home this week.


Great mate! Everybody are waiting there for you!


----------



## kaurrajbir

Hey Kitty Congratulations for the Grant!!!


----------



## Ben 10

mindfreak said:


> Guys, my meds seem to have cleared today - "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."




Great News .. good Luck


----------



## kittydoll

kaurrajbir said:


> Hey Kitty Congratulations for the Grant!!!


tnk u kaurrajbir


----------



## srinu_srn

Hi mindfreak,

Congratulations.


----------



## kittydoll

sre375 said:


> Congratulations!!


tnx sre..

wow what a roller coaster of a ride it has been..


----------



## earldro

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


Wow.. congrats bro...

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> Great News .. good Luck


Mate, you are little bit late and missed the sweet waiting moment of mindfreak Grant!


----------



## sre375

kittydoll said:


> tnx sre..
> 
> wow what a roller coaster of a ride it has been..


 Well ofcourse, i am sure it would have been completed worth it. Can't wait for my ride to come to its finish, seems like I have been riding for quite a while and my head is starting to go all dizzy now :laugh:


----------



## Gurpreethm

My 8th week started, still waiting for my CO.


----------



## mithu93ku

Dear *earldro* ,
Why have you to wait another week or so?


----------



## kittydoll

sre375 said:


> Well ofcourse, i am sure it would have been completed worth it. Can't wait for my ride to come to its finish, seems like I have been riding for quite a while and my head is starting to go all dizzy now :laugh:


The ride will eventually come to a stop, and when it does, the reward will be sweet...

meanwhile srre, enjoy ur ride


----------



## earldro

mithu93ku said:


> Dear earldro ,
> Why have you to wait another week or so?


My wife had to do IELTS, which was done on 29th, so should have the results by 12th Sept. That's the only document pending, medicals are cleared.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## laurinoz

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


Congrats!!
Enjoy the view from the moon, well deserved


----------



## mithu93ku

earldro said:


> My wife had to do IELTS, which was done on 29th, so should have the results by 12th Sept. That's the only document pending, medicals are cleared.
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Okay mate, understand now. Best of luck. Waiting to hear good news from you soon!


----------



## mindfreak

Aparwar said:


> Congrats man...all the best for the new challenges now! Enjoy
> 
> Are you onshore or offshore?


offshore


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> Congrats!!
> Enjoy the view from the moon, well deserved


*laurinoz*, Haven't gone to bed? Or are you too early to wake up in the morning? What is the local time there ? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## jamie_jam

Hi 
I have couple of questios , plz help :

1)How do we know that CO is assigned ? is there any update in the link *;https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app * for CO.

2)I have lodged my app on 2 Aug 2013 and Med done on 28/8.
So , When my med link would be updated?


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> *laurinoz*, Haven't gone to bed? Or are you too early to wake up in the morning? What is the local time there ? :laugh::laugh:


It is 06:40am in UK. I do apologize for being late on this grant notice, will wake up earlier next Monday lol. 
What time is it where you are? I see posts done at 2am GMT!!
Oh, and Mithu, please don't get your grant yet, wait for me to arrive fully on this thread, much appreciated :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Deee

Received My New passport on Saturday. Waiting for Partner's Passport.

Hope PSK give PCC in a day!!!


----------



## raminbdjp

ramanj said:


> On my evisa page it shows Requested in front of character, evidence, for you it shows TRIM?



You are partly right.

In *Next Steps* option it is showing "Requested".

In *Attachments provided* option it is showing "TRIM".

This is about my e-visa page, I dont know about yours.


----------



## PDHUNT

kittydoll said:


> yes yes yes...
> 
> Got my grant at 10:25AM today !!!!
> 
> OMG I'm shaking, I need some retail therapy...
> 
> Off to the shopping mall to spend $$$


Many Congratulations Kitty......:horn:


----------



## kittydoll

PDHUNT said:


> Many Congratulations Kitty......:horn:


yo PDHUNT

tnx man


----------



## raminbdjp

mithu93ku said:


> Have not sent e-mail today yet?
> Hurryyy up man!


Thanks Mithu,

I have sent just now.


----------



## balajism

kittydoll said:


> The ride will eventually come to a stop, and when it does, the reward will be sweet...
> 
> meanwhile srre, enjoy ur ride


Hello Kitty 

Knew this was coming! Congratulations :thumb: 

Your wait and :drama: is over! Good luck arty: :whoo:


----------



## PDHUNT

kittydoll said:


> yo PDHUNT
> 
> tnx man


Your Grant keep our hopes alive....


----------



## mayankp

kittydoll said:


> mayankp thanks/...
> 
> if i had all my docs in place, i would have got a direct grant on 20 aug (the day i got email frm CO requesting more docs)...
> 
> CO confirmed my meds and partner's meds were cleared...
> 
> im not frm high risk country, so i knw there wont be other verification.
> 
> CO also confirmed all docs except indian pcc were received n satisfactory
> 
> so one by one, i ruled out all the possible situations thta cud delay my grant.
> 
> i thought CO would ask for proof of relationship. Proactively, I collected all docs and kept them ready to send if she asks..but she didnt..
> 
> i submitted pcc on friday 5pm (after business hours), diac doesnt work on weekends, so i knw monday is the day


I must say this is confidence and not over confidence because you were realistic not optimistic....... I like it very much. I would love to meet you if I get opportunity in future.


----------



## soumyasingh

mello555 said:


> Hi All,
> Got my CO assigned today. Adelaide GSM team 4; initials EL.
> 
> I got a prob. She is requesting again my skill assessment. I got my initial skill assessment done through CPA with ACMA membership in March 2013. I lodged my EOI based on this.
> 
> Subsequently, to be on safe side i got my employment assessment done on June 27th where CPA also recognized my Bachelors degree(the graduation date from which they considered my employment) and I uploaded same document to portal. CO tells me that i have to get my skill assessment done before EOI invite on 20th May. However just sent her my original skill assessment on 5th March which doesn't have my employment assessment.
> 
> Do you think this will be a problem?
> 
> Apart from above she has requested Form 80 for both spouse and me.
> 
> appreciate your answers.


Thats Good  Congrts!!!!! I was wondering... did you get to know that the CO is assigned through email? or you called them... bcz I applied on 24th June but no sign of CO


----------



## ramanj

raminbdjp said:


> You are partly right.
> 
> In *Next Steps* option it is showing "Requested".
> 
> In *Attachments provided* option it is showing "TRIM".
> 
> This is about my e-visa page, I dont know about yours.


Thanks for the clarification, I think since I have not attached the PCC and just sent by email, i will not see the status TRIM.


----------



## kaurrajbir

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


Congrats mate!!!


----------



## whizzard

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


super congrats mate


----------



## kittydoll

balajism said:


> Hello Kitty
> 
> Knew this was coming! Congratulations :thumb:
> 
> Your wait and :drama: is over! Good luck arty: :whoo:


heyyyyy bala jism....

thnx da... 

class of july 2013 - we shud stick together even after gettin our GRANTS :grouphug:

we'll hav a blast wen u alll come to australia


----------



## mello555

soumyasingh said:


> Thats Good  Congrts!!!!! I was wondering... did you get to know that the CO is assigned through email? or you called them... bcz I applied on 24th June but no sign of CO



I got to know assigned through a mail. i didnt call.. If you have uploaded everything including From 80. they might not even contact you and give you the grant.:rockon:


----------



## speaker

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


Congrats dear....enjoy the day..best wishes for a great career in Australia...:rockon:


----------



## sre375

kittydoll said:


> heyyyyy bala jism....
> 
> thnx da...
> 
> class of july 2013 - we shud stick together even after gettin our GRANTS :grouphug:
> 
> we'll hav a blast wen u alll come to australia


Yeah i second this idea. We should all meet up!


----------



## killerbee82

whizzard said:


> Amen. .. thanks mithu! All the best to all the folks playing the waiting game.


No luck on grant yet


----------



## soumyasingh

mello555 said:


> Hi All,
> Got my CO assigned today. Adelaide GSM team 4; initials EL.
> 
> I got a prob. She is requesting again my skill assessment. I got my initial skill assessment done through CPA with ACMA membership in March 2013. I lodged my EOI based on this.
> 
> Subsequently, to be on safe side i got my employment assessment done on June 27th where CPA also recognized my Bachelors degree(the graduation date from which they considered my employment) and I uploaded same document to portal. CO tells me that i have to get my skill assessment done before EOI invite on 20th May. However just sent her my original skill assessment on 5th March which doesn't have my employment assessment.
> 
> Do you think this will be a problem?
> 
> Apart from above she has requested Form 80 for both spouse and me.
> 
> appreciate your answers.





mello555 said:


> I got to know assigned through a mail. i didnt call.. If you have uploaded everything including From 80. they might not even contact you and give you the grant.:rockon:


Yup!!! May be.... I have uploaded everything only my husband's medicals are left as he has to repeat his urine test.....which will be done tomorrow may be... so we I would wait for the further information I guess....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mello555

kittydoll said:


> just upload the sam assessment results again...along with ur form 80
> 
> sometimes CO might not be able to access docs on skillselect, so thy request for them via email


Hi Kittydoll.

She has accessed my doc which is employment assessment done on 27th june. This is what she says on my skill assessment.

"
_Skills Assessment
On 20 May 2013 you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect visa
subclass SI189. The invitation letter requested that you ensure that the information in the EOI
was correct before lodging a visa application.
On 27 June 2013 you submitted an application for a SkillSelect visa and included a Skills
Assessment from CPA Australia dated the 27 June 2013. A mandatory visa criterion in the
Migration Regulations requires that at the time of invitation to apply for the visa, the relevant
assessing authority had assessed the applicant’s skills as suitable for the applicant’s nominated
skilled occupation.
This means that the visa for which you have applied cannot be granted to you unless provide a
skills assessment dated prior to the 20 May 2013. If any criterion is not satisfied, the department
must refuse to grant the visa, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made.
If you wish to provide an alternative certified copy of your Skills Assessment issued by the
relevant skills assessment body, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email.
If we do not receive any response from you within the timeframe specified above, or if your
response is unsatisfactory or incomplete, then in accordance with legislation, your application
will be decided based on the available information._"


----------



## killerbee82

mindfreak said:


> Guys, my meds seem to have cleared today - "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."


Yayyyy hi five!!!!


----------



## Gurpreethm

My Health status changed again to day at 11 am IST from no health evidance required to 'The health examinations required for this application have not yet been determined. Your case will be reffered to case officer to detirmine if further health is required.....' And its for all members in my application. What is this now?


----------



## kittydoll

mayankp said:


> I must say this is confidence and not over confidence because you were realistic not optimistic....... I like it very much. I would love to meet you if I get opportunity in future.


absolutely, we shud meet up...

although we dont know each other's faces, we're doing so much to alleviate each other's stress without even knowing it...

i would have been left in the dark if it weren't for other people in this forum going thro the same problms

thnx for ur comment abt my realistic expectations mayank, im a strongl analytical thinker...thats y chose BA for my career


----------



## annacarolinas

Hi guys !!
Want to share the good news as I got my grant today !!!!

Applied on July 2nd (systems analyst, 70 points), and exactly 2 months later, without any contact from co , The dreamed email arrived !!' :rockon:

For info, I'm Brazilian/French, didn't upload form 80, only some pays lips and then all the required documents !

Good luck to you all !


----------



## killerbee82

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


Wowww we are all soooo happy for uuuu


----------



## sre375

annacarolinas said:


> Hi guys !!
> Want to share the good news as I got my grant today !!!!
> 
> Applied on July 2nd (systems analyst, 70 points), and exactly 2 months later, without any intact from co , The dreamed email arrived !!'
> 
> For info, I'm Brazilian/French, didn't upload form 80, only some pays lips and then all the required documents !
> 
> Good luck to you all !


Congrats Anna!!! All the best for your move


----------



## kittydoll

mello555 said:


> Hi Kittydoll.
> 
> She has accessed my doc which is employment assessment done on 27th june. This is what she says on my skill assessment.
> 
> "
> _Skills Assessment
> On 20 May 2013 you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect visa
> subclass SI189. The invitation letter requested that you ensure that the information in the EOI
> was correct before lodging a visa application.
> On 27 June 2013 you submitted an application for a SkillSelect visa and included a Skills
> Assessment from CPA Australia dated the 27 June 2013. A mandatory visa criterion in the
> Migration Regulations requires that at the time of invitation to apply for the visa, the relevant
> assessing authority had assessed the applicant’s skills as suitable for the applicant’s nominated
> skilled occupation.
> This means that the visa for which you have applied cannot be granted to you unless provide a
> skills assessment dated prior to the 20 May 2013. If any criterion is not satisfied, the department
> must refuse to grant the visa, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made.
> If you wish to provide an alternative certified copy of your Skills Assessment issued by the
> relevant skills assessment body, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email.
> If we do not receive any response from you within the timeframe specified above, or if your
> response is unsatisfactory or incomplete, then in accordance with legislation, your application
> will be decided based on the available information._"



ahhh ok...now i understand the problm...

is the assessment from june different to the one u got done in march? how many yrs work experience did the assessing authority assess you for in each of these assessment

finally how many years did u end up claiming for when u applied for EOI?


----------



## killerbee82

Gurpreethm said:


> My Health status changed again to day at 11 am IST from no health evidance required to 'The health examinations required for this application have not yet been determined. Your case will be reffered to case officer to detirmine if further health is required.....' And its for all members in my application. What is this now?



Glitch


----------



## Gurpreethm

killerbee82 said:


> Glitch


This glitch happened on last monday,also.


----------



## mindfreak

killerbee82 said:


> Wowww we are all soooo happy for uuuu


ur grant is on its way mate, should surely get it this week! We all shall be very happy for you too


----------



## cprem79

annacarolinas said:


> Hi guys !!
> Want to share the good news as I got my grant today !!!!
> 
> Applied on July 2nd (systems analyst, 70 points), and exactly 2 months later, without any contact from co , The dreamed email arrived !!' :rockon:
> 
> For info, I'm Brazilian/French, didn't upload form 80, only some pays lips and then all the required documents !
> 
> Good luck to you all !


Hii Annacarolinas,

Congratulations on your visa grant!!
Please add your timeline for our future grant aspirants~


----------



## mayankp

annacarolinas said:


> Hi guys !!
> Want to share the good news as I got my grant today !!!!
> 
> Applied on July 2nd (systems analyst, 70 points), and exactly 2 months later, without any contact from co , The dreamed email arrived !!' :rockon:
> 
> For info, I'm Brazilian/French, didn't upload form 80, only some pays lips and then all the required documents !
> 
> Good luck to you all !


Congratulations anna......


----------



## kittydoll

annacarolinas said:


> Hi guys !!
> Want to share the good news as I got my grant today !!!!
> 
> Applied on July 2nd (systems analyst, 70 points), and exactly 2 months later, without any contact from co , The dreamed email arrived !!' :rockon:
> 
> For info, I'm Brazilian/French, didn't upload form 80, only some pays lips and then all the required documents !
> 
> Good luck to you all !



well don Anna!
best wishes for ur future...


----------



## killerbee82

mindfreak said:


> ur grant is on its way mate, should surely get it this week! We all shall be very happy for you too


Hoping and praying for it


----------



## cprem79

kittydoll said:


> ahhh ok...now i understand the problm...
> 
> is the assessment from june different to the one u got done in march? how many yrs work experience did the assessing authority assess you for in each of these assessment
> 
> finally how many years did u end up claiming for when u applied for EOI?


The actual problem is, the EOI was submitted claiming points for the skills assessment.
But the result of the skills assessment letter propped up a later date than the EOI submitted date which means that when mello555 had submitted the EOI, the result of skills assessment was not there.

This is the reason behind the CO's reply.
I suggest mello555 to withdraw the application and then wait for the next invite.
That would save money and time.


----------



## mayankp

kittydoll said:


> absolutely, we shud meet up...
> 
> although we dont know each other's faces, we're doing so much to alleviate each other's stress without even knowing it...
> 
> i would have been left in the dark if it weren't for other people in this forum going thro the same problms
> 
> thnx for ur comment abt my realistic expectations mayank, im a strongl analytical thinker...thats y chose BA for my career


Your mentioned points show your analytical skills, no doubt about that. 

I am CA from India, I also analyze the things well but at the same time being an accountant, a bit conservative.


----------



## mello555

kittydoll said:


> ahhh ok...now i understand the problm...
> 
> is the assessment from june different to the one u got done in march? how many yrs work experience did the assessing authority assess you for in each of these assessment
> 
> finally how many years did u end up claiming for when u applied for EOI?


In initial skill assessment done in March, i didnt requested for employment assessment. However, i got done my employment assessment in June 27th. I claimed work experience points based on June 27th assessment as it was an employment assessment. Skill assessment and employment assessment is different right?


----------



## annacarolinas

cprem79 said:


> Hii Annacarolinas,
> 
> Congratulations on your visa grant!!
> Please add your timeline for our future grant aspirants~



Thanks ! ANd the same for you Kitty !!! )


----------



## jamie_jam

Hi 
I have couple of questios , plz help :

1)How do we know that CO is assigned ? is there any update in the link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app for CO.

2)I have lodged my app on 2 Aug 2013 and Med done on 28/8.
So , When my med link would be updated?


----------



## annacarolinas

annacarolinas said:


> Thanks ! ANd the same for you Kitty !!! )


I wanted to add the timeline , but couldn't because I'm a newbie (don't have enough posts)
Will try again today !


----------



## rps7654

Hi Seniors,

I have one doubt, fo ACS verification, I had given the reference letter signed by my Manager, now my manager has left the organization I am working in.

In the reference letter, I have provided my managers cell number too, how it can effect my application, do I need to provide ref letter from new manager ?? , if yes....that will be a hassle for me now 

thanks

ACS Applied : 28th June >> stll stage4 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## soumyasingh

mayankp said:


> Congratulations anna......





annacarolinas said:


> Hi guys !!
> Want to share the good news as I got my grant today !!!!
> 
> Applied on July 2nd (systems analyst, 70 points), and exactly 2 months later, without any contact from co , The dreamed email arrived !!' :rockon:
> 
> For info, I'm Brazilian/French, didn't upload form 80, only some pays lips and then all the required documents !
> 
> Good luck to you all !


Congrats Anna :caked:


----------



## Maddy27

Congrats Mindfreak:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Killerbee whats the update from your side? We both share the same CO, have you submitted all requested docs? I did it last Monday but no reply as of now. Do you think he is a bit slow?


----------



## earldro

jamie_jam said:


> Hi
> I have couple of questios , plz help :
> 
> 1)How do we know that CO is assigned ? is there any update in the link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app for CO.
> 
> 2)I have lodged my app on 2 Aug 2013 and Med done on 28/8.
> So , When my med link would be updated?


Hi Jamie,

Keep checking your medicals link, the link should disappear with a message saying something like "no further medicals required for this applicant at this time blah blah blah", I'm guessing it should take a day or so more to get uploaded.

Regarding the CO assignment if there are pending documents that are required the status next to that document would say "Requested" that's an indication that CO HAS been assigned, on the other hand if all documents are uploaded in advance there is no way of telling when a CO is assigned.

Hope this helps,

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Gurpreethm

Status for health details back to normal, showing now "No health evidence required for this applicant"


----------



## Going there

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


yey!!!!! :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :amen:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YOU'VE MADE IT!


----------



## soumyo11

One quick question guys on medicals ..

Did my medicals on 24th Aug from Fortis Bangalore. Hospital tells me that they cleared mine & wife's & uploaded it on 30th for me & 31st for the kids.

Today I see on the evisa page that for me & wife it says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" Does this mean that my meds are cleared or CO will check and then only mark it as clear ?

Also, for my kids, it still shows up the organize your health link....May be it'll take a day more....

Thoughts ???

God give me patience ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jamie_jam

earldro said:


> Hi Jamie,
> 
> Keep checking your medicals link, the link should disappear with a message saying something like "no further medicals required for this applicant at this time blah blah blah", I'm guessing it should take a day or so more to get uploaded.
> 
> Regarding the CO assignment if there are pending documents that are required the status next to that document would say "Requested" that's an indication that CO HAS been assigned, on the other hand if all documents are uploaded in advance there is no way of telling when a CO is assigned.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum



Thanks a lot for sharing meaningful information..


----------



## soumyo11

One quick question guys on medicals ..

Did my medicals on 24th Aug from Fortis Bangalore. Hospital tells me that they cleared mine & wife's & uploaded it on 30th for me & 31st for the kids.

Today I see on the evisa page that for me & wife it says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" Does this mean that my meds are cleared or CO will check and then only mark it as clear ?

Also, for my kids, it still shows up the organize your health link....May be it'll take a day more....

Thoughts ???

God give me patience ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cprem79

*Sorry for the wrong answer*



cprem79 said:


> The actual problem is, the EOI was submitted claiming points for the skills assessment.
> But the result of the skills assessment letter propped up a later date than the EOI submitted date which means that when mello555 had submitted the EOI, the result of skills assessment was not there.
> 
> This is the reason behind the CO's reply.
> I suggest mello555 to withdraw the application and then wait for the next invite.
> That would save money and time.


Sorry for the quoted post.
It was not the proper answer.

I suggest mello555 to make the skills assessment count.
You can upload the skills assessment award letter from ACMA (one you got before EOI submission) and notify the CO for incorrect answers.
You can ask them to consider the skills assessment letter for the points claimed.
Forget the employment assessement for now.
You can use it as a supporting document.


----------



## rahulmenda

mindfreak said:


> ur grant is on its way mate, should surely get it this week! We all shall be very happy for you too


Congrats dude :rockon::rockon::rockon: May u have a good life in AUS.:rockon::rockon:


----------



## Vincentluf

Team, I'm about to lodge my 189 visa, however I have a question.
I want to add my partner in my visa can I do it at a later stage as she has not yet done her IELTS? Please help me on this


----------



## killerbee82

Maddy27 said:


> Congrats Mindfreak:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Killerbee whats the update from your side? We both share the same CO, have you submitted all requested docs? I did it last Monday but no reply as of now. Do you think he is a bit slow?


Yes I think he is slow I submitted all docs on Wednesday still no reply


----------



## ramanj

killerbee82 said:


> Yes I think he is slow I submitted all docs on Wednesday still no reply


Hey anybody got CO from Brisbane team 34 and initials PM?


----------



## Anitha

kittydoll said:


> guys...got my GRANT
> 
> at 10:25am


Congrats Kittydoll!!!


----------



## mello555

cprem79 said:


> Sorry for the quoted post.
> It was not the proper answer.
> 
> I suggest mello555 to make the skills assessment count.
> You can upload the skills assessment award letter from CPA (one you got before EOI submission) and notify the CO for incorrect answers.
> You can ask them to consider the skills assessment letter for the points claimed.
> Forget the employment assessement for now.
> You can use it as a supporting document.


thank you cprem79 for the feedback.

i also decided to attach my original assessment. I hope this will not cause any probs for my employment assessment and claimed work experience.


----------



## kittydoll

Anitha said:


> Congrats Kittydoll!!!


tnx anita


----------



## PDHUNT

annacarolinas said:


> Hi guys !!
> Want to share the good news as I got my grant today !!!!
> 
> Applied on July 2nd (systems analyst, 70 points), and exactly 2 months later, without any contact from co , The dreamed email arrived !!' :rockon:
> 
> For info, I'm Brazilian/French, didn't upload form 80, only some pays lips and then all the required documents !
> 
> Good luck to you all !


Many Congratulation..... DIAC Rocks again :rockon: So we have now 2 Grants today ....
It's the great beginning of a month .....
I wish all those are waiting for their Grant may get their grants soon (including me lol ) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cprem79

Vincentluf said:


> Team, I'm about to lodge my 189 visa, however I have a question.
> I want to add my partner in my visa can I do it at a later stage as she has not yet done her IELTS? Please help me on this


Adding your partner at a later stage would incur lot of money and would be a long process.
If you claim partner points, then you need to worry about her IELTS. You can lodge the visa only after she writes IELTS and does skills assessment.
If you don't claim, then you can add your partner and apply the visa right now.
In case of your partner, for the question of competent English, you can give answer as "YES".
Then for the question, whether she has written IELTS, you can give as "NO" in the application form.
You can then initiate the IELTS and then submit the result later, no issues.

If you can produce the four year university transcript for your partner saying that the medium of instruction was English, then that would suffice and even IELTS won't be required.


----------



## Going there

Guys, could you please clarify, who should upload medicals?Do we have to do it manually?


----------



## killerbee82

Maddy27 said:


> Congrats Mindfreak:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Killerbee whats the update from your side? We both share the same CO, have you submitted all requested docs? I did it last Monday but no reply as of now. Do you think he is a bit slow?


Wednesday 21 julu


----------



## shehpar

Maria_Sal said:


> Thanks a lot buddy..well my case has not been allocated yet...coz the e-mail which came to me clearly says that team 13 is only responsible for this information and a case officer will contact me within 2 weeks once case is allocated...
> 
> has anybody else had a sinilar situation? i was worried infact abt thr fact that why did they contact me so earlyy....is everything alright????


yes i got the same response from team 13 adl... but no further correspondance till now.


----------



## ozcallin

Hey Congrts kittydoll..

I also got my grant today!!d wait is finally over..m filled with tears of joy  

c ya in Melbourne..lane: do keep in touch till thn.. will need ur valuable guidance..

Nicky!! 


Subclass 189 (System Analyst) : EOI- 8th April,2013 || invite- 1st July ,2013 || Lodged : 3rd July || Medical: ,27th July 2013 || CO- Today|| Grant- Today


----------



## ozcallin

anybody having any doubts regarding the same.. plz let me know..i wl be more than happy to help.

Hope u all get the grant soon.


----------



## ozcallin

I think they have started picking the July applicants.. as I have applied in the starting of July and gt the grant after nearly two months.. no co assigned before as I have completed my documentation beforehand.. directly got a grant mail..


----------



## ozcallin

@Kittydoll.. lets rock today n get drunk  

~Nicky


----------



## tds2013

kittydoll said:


> 189 subclass...
> 
> 261111 BA 189 IELTS(8) ACS(Mar01) EOI(Mar04) Invite(Jul01) Lodged(Jul11) Meds(done-Jul16) PCC(Aus14Aug13,Om7Nov12,Ind-27Aug13) CO (Aug20 AdL T4 MB) Grant(TODAY)


Congratulations dear.....party time..yayy


----------



## soumyo11

ozcallin said:


> I think they have started picking the July applicants.. as I have applied in the starting of July and gt the grant after nearly two months.. no co assigned before as I have completed my documentation beforehand.. directly got a grant mail..


Congrats mate...

All July folks .... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gurpreethm

While checking the application found something in front of 'Language Ability - English of - Others ( Specify ) its show Not Required and date for the same is 21-08-13. Hope CO is doing these changes.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

mindfreak said:


> thank you so much guys, just stick in there your grant is just around the corner. Wish everyone on here good luck for a very promising future. I am still going to be around, will most likely book flights tonight and hopefully be in perth back to my home this week.


Congrats.............


----------



## ozcallin

@rps7654 

I dnt think u need a new reference letter.. neither it will effect ur application..if have sent ref letter in proper required format.. nothin is required thn until n unless they ask for it.. 


~Nicky


----------



## Vincentluf

cprem79 said:


> Adding your partner at a later stage would incur lot of money and would be a long process.
> If you claim partner points, then you need to worry about her IELTS. You can lodge the visa only after she writes IELTS and does skills assessment.
> If you don't claim, then you can add your partner and apply the visa right now.
> In case of your partner, for the question of competent English, you can give answer as "YES".
> Then for the question, whether she has written IELTS, you can give as "NO" in the application form.
> You can then initiate the IELTS and then submit the result later, no issues.
> 
> If you can produce the four year university transcript for your partner saying that the medium of instruction was English, then that would suffice and even IELTS won't be required.


Thx a lot, infact I will not claim points for my partner. So I can later submit the IELTS to my case officer then? Also regarding the 12 month evidence relationship should I include the written statement when lodging the visa of this also can be done at a later stage. Also should this statement by certified by someone?

Thanks loads for your precious answers


----------



## raminbdjp

Anyone with CO initial ES from Brisbane GSM Team 33?


----------



## tds2013

PDHUNT said:


> Many Congratulation..... DIAC Rocks again :rockon: So we have now 2 Grants today ....
> It's the great beginning of a month .....
> I wish all those are waiting for their Grant may get their grants soon (including me lol ) :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations to all getting grant today.....


----------



## sre375

ozcallin said:


> Hey Congrts kittydoll..
> 
> I also got my grant today!!d wait is finally over..m filled with tears of joy
> 
> c ya in Melbourne..lane: do keep in touch till thn.. will need ur valuable guidance..
> 
> Nicky!!
> 
> 
> Subclass 189 (System Analyst) : EOI- 8th April,2013 || invite- 1st July ,2013 || Lodged : 3rd July || Medical: ,27th July 2013 || CO- Today|| Grant- Today


Awesome!! Congrats )))


----------



## kaurrajbir

annacarolinas said:


> Hi guys !!
> Want to share the good news as I got my grant today !!!!
> 
> Applied on July 2nd (systems analyst, 70 points), and exactly 2 months later, without any contact from co , The dreamed email arrived !!' :rockon:
> 
> For info, I'm Brazilian/French, didn't upload form 80, only some pays lips and then all the required documents !
> 
> Good luck to you all !


Tons of congratulations Anna..cheers !!!


----------



## The Marine

Going there said:


> Guys, could you please clarify, who should upload medicals?Do we have to do it manually?


it depends on the clinic you have done your examination in. If they support the eMedical then it will be uploaded automatically on your behalf. if you receive a hard copy of the results... Then you should upload it.


----------



## Going there

*The Marine*, thanks a lot!!! Will the clinic apload the reports in some PDF format which can be saved and uploaded to the list of documents?


----------



## cprem79

Vincentluf said:


> Thx a lot, infact I will not claim points for my partner. So I can later submit the IELTS to my case officer then? Also regarding the 12 month evidence relationship should I include the written statement when lodging the visa of this also can be done at a later stage. Also should this statement by certified by someone?
> 
> Thanks loads for your precious answers


If you include your partner in your visa, then you should prove your relationship.
When lodging the visa, you don't need to upload any document.
But before lodging make sure you have all the necessary documents to prove the relationship since you may have to upload them later after payment.
If you are married, then you should produce your marriage certifcate, family relation certificate, joint bank A/c, proof of any events specifying your names together, or any mails coming in both of your names to the same address, so on.
If you are in a defacto relationship, then except the marriage certificate and family relation certificate, the rest should be provided.

I will attach below an extract of what I received from CO to prove my relationship with my partner:

*Applicants who have included a spouse or de-facto partner in their application will need to provide
evidence of that relationship as part of the application process. A person is the de facto partner of
another person, whether of the same or opposite gender, if, they are in a de facto relationship with
the other person.
A person is in a de facto relationship with another person if they are not in a married relationship
with each other but have a mutual commitment to a shared life to the exclusion of all others; and the
relationship between them is genuine and continuing; and they live together; or do not live
separately and apart on a permanent basis.
The following points are provided to assist in documenting that a genuine and continuing
relationship exists between the applicant and their partner. The points are not intended to be
prescriptive and are a guide to the types of information to be provided. You may have other forms
of documentary evidence that you may wish to provide in support of the application:
Evidence of sharing accommodation, for example, joint ownership of housing, joint
residential leases, joint rental receipts, joint household expenses (eg. utilities accounts).
Please note that where changes of address occurred during the relationship you should
provide evidence of the applicants’ joint living arrangements for each address.
Evidence of joint financial commitments, for example, joint assets and liabilities, sharing of
income, operation of joint bank accounts over a period of time.
Evidence of public recognition of the relationship, for example, invitations to and attendance
at social events.
Evidence that the relationship has been declared to other government bodies or commercial
or public institutions and authorities; and any evidence of their acceptance or recognition of
the relationship.
The terms of will(s) if they exist. Please note that is not necessary to have wills drawn up
solely for the purpose of satisfying this criterion.
Evidence of official and/or private correspondence addressed to you and your spouse or
partner jointly or individually at your common address.
Evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural or other activities
Evidence of joint membership of organisations and/or groups.
Provision of statutory declarations from the applicants attesting to the genuine and
continuing nature of the relationship and referring specifically to:
(a) where they have lived together and where they are currently living;
(b) a detailed description of the nature of the relationship, including social activities,
domestic arrangements, and any significant events which have occurred, and
(c) details of contact between the applicants during any time apart.
Please note: do not send large items such as albums or videos.*

Please make sure you can produce as much above evidence as possible though mandatorily not all.
Good luck~


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> It is 06:40am in UK. I do apologize for being late on this grant notice, will wake up earlier next Monday lol.
> What time is it where you are? I see posts done at 2am GMT!!
> Oh, and Mithu, please don't get your grant yet, wait for me to arrive fully on this thread, much appreciated :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Dear *laurinoz*,
Come this thread fully as soon as possible. My medicals got stuck due to your delay.


----------



## The Marine

Going there said:


> *The Marine*, thanks a lot!!! Will the clinic apload the reports in some PDF format which can be saved and uploaded to the list of documents?


nope.... it's a direct link between the clinic and Diac. They use your HAP ID to link it to your account. you will never see it.
what you will see then is Message saying " No Medical Exams.....etc"

When did you apply? did you get a CO?


----------



## mithu93ku

raminbdjp said:


> Anyone with CO initial ES from Brisbane GSM Team 33?


Have you got your CO's reply today?


----------



## ozcallin

thank you all!! 

~Nicky


----------



## Vincentluf

cprem79 said:


> If you include your partner in your visa, then you should prove your relationship.
> When lodging the visa, you don't need to upload any document.
> But before lodging make sure you have all the necessary documents to prove the relationship since you may have to upload them later after payment.
> If you are married, then you should produce your marriage certifcate, family relation certificate, joint bank A/c, proof of any events specifying your names together, or any mails coming in both of your names to the same address, so on.
> If you are in a defacto relationship, then except the marriage certificate and family relation certificate, the rest should be provided.
> 
> I will attach below an extract of what I received from CO to prove my relationship with my partner:
> 
> *Applicants who have included a spouse or de-facto partner in their application will need to provide
> evidence of that relationship as part of the application process. A person is the de facto partner of
> another person, whether of the same or opposite gender, if, they are in a de facto relationship with
> the other person.
> A person is in a de facto relationship with another person if they are not in a married relationship
> with each other but have a mutual commitment to a shared life to the exclusion of all others; and the
> relationship between them is genuine and continuing; and they live together; or do not live
> separately and apart on a permanent basis.
> The following points are provided to assist in documenting that a genuine and continuing
> relationship exists between the applicant and their partner. The points are not intended to be
> prescriptive and are a guide to the types of information to be provided. You may have other forms
> of documentary evidence that you may wish to provide in support of the application:
> Evidence of sharing accommodation, for example, joint ownership of housing, joint
> residential leases, joint rental receipts, joint household expenses (eg. utilities accounts).
> Please note that where changes of address occurred during the relationship you should
> provide evidence of the applicants’ joint living arrangements for each address.
> Evidence of joint financial commitments, for example, joint assets and liabilities, sharing of
> income, operation of joint bank accounts over a period of time.
> Evidence of public recognition of the relationship, for example, invitations to and attendance
> at social events.
> Evidence that the relationship has been declared to other government bodies or commercial
> or public institutions and authorities; and any evidence of their acceptance or recognition of
> the relationship.
> The terms of will(s) if they exist. Please note that is not necessary to have wills drawn up
> solely for the purpose of satisfying this criterion.
> Evidence of official and/or private correspondence addressed to you and your spouse or
> partner jointly or individually at your common address.
> Evidence of joint participation in sporting, cultural or other activities
> Evidence of joint membership of organisations and/or groups.
> Provision of statutory declarations from the applicants attesting to the genuine and
> continuing nature of the relationship and referring specifically to:
> (a) where they have lived together and where they are currently living;
> (b) a detailed description of the nature of the relationship, including social activities,
> domestic arrangements, and any significant events which have occurred, and
> (c) details of contact between the applicants during any time apart.
> Please note: do not send large items such as albums or videos.*
> 
> Please make sure you can produce as much above evidence as possible though mandatorily not all.
> Good luck~


Thks so much, last question let's if the case officer does not agree to give my partner because of insufficient proofs will this affect my visa as well?


----------



## raminbdjp

mithu93ku said:


> Have you got your CO's reply today?


thanks for your concern.

No reply.

I am highly confused weather my CO is at work or on leave. He sent me mail only once one month ago. Then I uploaded documents two times and sent him/her mails. In the mean time Adelaide GSM Team 13 enquired about an information. 

No update also in evisa page except clearance of referred medical.


----------



## annacarolinas

tds2013 said:


> Congratulations to all getting grant today.....


Thanks everyone!!
Yes it is a great feeling! Was shaking this morning !

I'll try to update my signature to share the timeline!


----------



## cprem79

Vincentluf said:


> Thks so much, last question let's if the case officer does not agree to give my partner because of insufficient proofs will this affect my visa as well?


ABSOLUTELY!!!
Once you add your partner in your visa application but can't prove your relationship with your partner due to insufficient evidence, 
your visa is also bound to be refused.
Moreover, if you apply alone and wish to add your partner later, it won't be that easy.
Iam exactly not aware of that process but I know that it will give you a very difficult time to get her visa.


----------



## surinsin

Called my CO today and she said that she is waiting for some info from other deptt. Not sure what it is as our medicals are already cleared and she didnt ask me for form 80.

Please advise as its been a long time I am waiting.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## Going there

The Marine said:


> nope.... it's a direct link between the clinic and Diac. They use your HAP ID to link it to your account. you will never see it.
> what you will see then is Message saying " No Medical Exams.....etc"
> 
> When did you apply? did you get a CO?


I've applied on the 09th of Aug. and I haven't heard from my CO, other than I've seen the documents status changed several times to received..But it could be the work of technical support officers..


----------



## raminbdjp

Mithu,

My CO wrote, medical clearance would take many months. 

Now it is really being done very fast.

Hope your medical will be cleared next week.


----------



## shehpar

Hi,

I have four questions.

1. My ACS was done before the latest changes took place. Will DIAC calculate my experience as per my ACS or as per the new rules?
2. Can I upload medicals and PCC before assigning a case officer?
3. If I am planning to travel to my home country on vacations. Is it possible to do medicals from there. Right now I am living abroad. Will there be any problem / doubt that why I am doing medicals from another country?
4. I have selected my mother as non-immigrant member while filing for visa. System is asking to upload her PCC / medicals as well including form 80 and 1221. so does it means that she will also get her visa with us? even they didnt charged fee for my mother?


I shall be thankful for your authentic answers.


----------



## surinsin

Called my CO today and she said that she is waiting for some info from other deptt. Not sure what it is as our medicals are already cleared and she didnt ask me for form 80.

Please advise as its been a long time I am waiting.

Thanks,
Suri


----------



## Maddy27

killerbee82 said:


> Wednesday 21 julu


You mean 21st August Wednesday right?

Thats really bad, what can we do? I am too tired of waiting, as mentioned earlier this is my second application so I am actually waiting from January when I had applied 1st time.

Also as I have applied through my agent, I am really unhappy. Last week when CO requested docs for proof of my work experience points, he mentioned only bank statement, pay slips & experience letter, but I told my agent to send additional documents as well, like Form 16, my Income Tax Returns, CPA Australia's skilled employment letter, etc which would help but they sent only the three asked by the CO.

Anyways lets hope he wakes up this week & sends our GRANTS soon.


----------



## rahul897

surinsin said:


> Called my CO today and she said that she is waiting for some info from other deptt. Not sure what it is as our medicals are already cleared and she didnt ask me for form 80.
> 
> Please advise as its been a long time I am waiting.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


sometimes CO in spite of having all the info will keep the grant on hold because
DIAC will only approve so many visas per month as they are working to an yearly quota. This quota is very complicated as its broken down to the occupation level so only a certain amount of occupations will be granted yearly. This also means that you never know how many applications DIAC has on hand that are ready for grant. If they have too many then it could take a few weeks or months before they can grant your visa even though they don’t require any further information from you. At present all you can do is wait.


----------



## ashish0401

soumyo11 said:


> One quick question guys on medicals ..
> 
> Did my medicals on 24th Aug from Fortis Bangalore. Hospital tells me that they cleared mine & wife's & uploaded it on 30th for me & 31st for the kids.
> 
> Today I see on the evisa page that for me & wife it says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" Does this mean that my meds are cleared or CO will check and then only mark it as clear ?
> 
> Also, for my kids, it still shows up the organize your health link....May be it'll take a day more....
> 
> Thoughts ???
> 
> God give me patience ...:fingerscrossed:


Hi Soumya,

I did the same on 17th at the same hospital but my and my wife's link is gone but still I am seeing link for my son though they have said they have cleared all the medicals, I guess only CO can tell that now . Even I am tensed for my son though everything seems normal but I never though it could have happened with my son meds .. lol
hope everything will be fine.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *laurinoz*,
> Come this thread fully as soon as possible. My medicals got stuck due to your delay.


Yeah, gonna send flowers to the Vetassess secretary 
Hope your meds will clear very soon, can't wait to read your grant post! Grants are coming on Monday mornings, EST time, right?


----------



## cprem79

surinsin said:


> Called my CO today and she said that she is waiting for some info from other deptt. Not sure what it is as our medicals are already cleared and she didnt ask me for form 80.
> 
> Please advise as its been a long time I am waiting.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


Dear Suri,
Only the CO can enlighten you what info she's expecting and from which dept.
Any wild guesses from other forum members won't help.
But for your relief, I can say that at this stage when your medicals are already cleared, it may be security checks or employment checks or both.
If you have been waiting for a long time, I guess it may be a background security check, but still it's only a guess and I may be not correct.
Ask your CO later for what info exactly she is waiting for.


----------



## cprem79

shehpar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have four questions.
> 
> 1. My ACS was done before the latest changes took place. Will DIAC calculate my experience as per my ACS or as per the new rules?
> 2. Can I upload medicals and PCC before assigning a case officer?
> 3. If I am planning to travel to my home country on vacations. Is it possible to do medicals from there. Right now I am living abroad. Will there be any problem / doubt that why I am doing medicals from another country?
> 4. I have selected my mother as non-immigrant member while filing for visa. System is asking to upload her PCC / medicals as well including form 80 and 1221. so does it means that she will also get her visa with us? even they didnt charged fee for my mother?
> 
> 
> I shall be thankful for your authentic answers.


1. Iam not sure abt ACS rules so I hope someone else may be able to answer this.
2. Yes, you can.
3. Yes you can do. Where you do the medicals doesn't matter, only the results count.
4. Your mother will not get the visa since it is clearly stated as non-migrating dependant. But still you need to do medicals and get PCC for your mother, Form80 and 1221 as well.
Also remember, if at all in any case, your mother's medicals is not convincing for DIAC, your visa grant may also be at stake.


----------



## annacarolinas

Just updated my signature with my timeline!
2 months exactly between application and grant !! YEAH !!

Wish the same speedy grant to all of you 

See ya in Sydney in December !


----------



## gtaark

After submitting all documents last week and medicals cleared, received an email from CO (Adelaide T2) which states processing will take approx 12 more weeks to complete. :lalala:

:welcome: to the world of unlimited waiting


----------



## mithu93ku

raminbdjp said:


> thanks for your concern.
> 
> No reply.
> 
> I am highly confused weather my CO is at work or on leave. He sent me mail only once one month ago. Then I uploaded documents two times and sent him/her mails. In the mean time Adelaide GSM Team 13 enquired about an information.
> 
> No update also in evisa page except clearance of referred medical.


Don't worry! CO will comeback to you with golden mail tomorrow!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

gtaark said:


> After submitting all documents last week and medicals cleared, received an email from CO (Adelaide T2) which states processing will take approx 12 more weeks to complete. :lalala:
> 
> :welcome: to the world of unlimited waiting


What is the Initial of the CO? Same team for me too.


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> Yeah, gonna send flowers to the Vetassess secretary
> Hope your meds will clear very soon, can't wait to read your grant post! Grants are coming on Monday mornings, EST time, right?


Thanks *laurinoz*. Monday and Friday are the best day for Grants so far we observed!


----------



## kittydoll

ozcallin said:


> Hey Congrts kittydoll..
> 
> I also got my grant today!!d wait is finally over..m filled with tears of joy
> 
> c ya in Melbourne..lane: do keep in touch till thn.. will need ur valuable guidance..
> 
> Nicky!!
> 
> 
> Subclass 189 (System Analyst) : EOI- 8th April,2013 || invite- 1st July ,2013 || Lodged : 3rd July || Medical: ,27th July 2013 || CO- Today|| Grant- Today



well done hun.... and welcome to Australia !

sure hun...will keep in touch...

will send u a PM with my email. add me on gtalk 

will form a gang when u get here... haha


----------



## miteshm82

I have no access


----------



## JaxSantiago

I have a question for those whose Visa has just been granted: did you upload Form 80 and/or payslips by default? Or did you wait for the CO to ask them from you?

Congrats by the way!


----------



## mithu93ku

raminbdjp said:


> Mithu,
> 
> My CO wrote, medical clearance would take many months.
> 
> Now it is really being done very fast.
> 
> Hope your medical will be cleared next week.


Thanks brother for sweet words.

My CO also wrote me 3-4 months may required for medicals clearance.


----------



## SunnyK

Hi all, 

Congratulations to all those who received their grants ....I just have a quick question in regards to ACS assessment of experience...

Are there any successful applicants in the forum..who applied overruling ACS deeming date criteria??? Please help...as this had become a roadblock to my application...


----------



## mithu93ku

miteshm82 said:


> I have no access


Where you have no access?


----------



## arsyeed

i have applied for SUB CLASS 190 Visa application date :* 25 June 2013* .
Police Clearance letter / Medical Examination Required from Case officer , i have provide both on *26th Aug 2013* (E.Medical online) .
*I want to get some idea how long i have to wait for visa grant ?*


----------



## Tans

for all who received their grant...can some one tell me what the subject line of the email contains? can we identify from subject line that we received the grant? bit tensed to open any email these days


----------



## arsyeed

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks brother for sweet words.
> 
> My CO also wrote me 3-4 months may required for medicals clearance.


i have applied for SUB CLASS 190 Visa application date : 25 June 2013 .
Police Clearance letter / Medical Examination Required from Case officer , i have provide both on 26th Aug 2013 (E.Medical online) .
I want to get some idea how long i have to wait for visa grant ?


----------



## kittydoll

annacarolinas said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> Yes it is a great feeling! Was shaking this morning !
> 
> I'll try to update my signature to share the timeline!


haha...
i know, it felt amazing...

u know what i was doing?

i was driving and sneakily refreshing my emails on my phone...
and the email popped up...

i was yelling and laughing in my car, alone ahaha
\wonder what the driver in front of me thought


MAD CHICK ON THE ROAD !!!:car:


----------



## kittydoll

JaxSantiago said:


> I have a question for those whose Visa has just been granted: did you upload Form 80 and/or payslips by default? Or did you wait for the CO to ask them from you?
> 
> Congrats by the way!


I front loaded form 80 before CO asked for it...
didnt upload payslips coz i didnt claim points for work experience


----------



## kittydoll

Tans said:


> for all who received their grant...can some one tell me what the subject line of the email contains? can we identify from subject line that we received the grant? bit tensed to open any email these days


the subject was

<File No> <Full Name> IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION :eyebrows:


----------



## ashish0401

ozcallin said:


> thank you all!!
> 
> ~Nicky


Hey Nicky,

Did you uploaded form 80's as well as all the payslips, form 16's etc beforehand ?
just want to know that what all docs u uploaded beforehand apart from meds and PCC?
Just be curious that what all u did to get a straight grant.
one more question for you when did your ACS was evaluated is it before april 13 ? Because nowdays there is some fuss going around about new and old format of ACS m that thing is making me nuts dude.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## mithu93ku

arsyeed said:


> i have applied for SUB CLASS 190 Visa application date : 25 June 2013 .
> Police Clearance letter / Medical Examination Required from Case officer , i have provide both on 26th Aug 2013 (E.Medical online) .
> I want to get some idea how long i have to wait for visa grant ?


What is the medical status of you?


----------



## arsyeed

medical is clear .


----------



## mithu93ku

I am still missing *Rocky Balbao*. 

His medicals were uploaded 17th july. So hoping tomorrow is his day if his medicals were referred! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kittydoll

ozcallin said:


> @Kittydoll.. lets rock today n get drunk
> 
> ~Nicky


lol haha.. absolutely...

let's get smashed :smash:


----------



## mithu93ku

arsyeed said:


> medical is clear .


Just any moment you will get grant! Tight your seat belt now and post your grant here! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
In fact, you have crossed your waiting time!


----------



## jamie_jam

arsyeed said:


> medical is clear .


Hi 
When did your med get cleared Date?, as i have done my Med on 28th Aug ...plz guide me when my medical get cleared or referred?


----------



## Anitha

*Reg : grant*



ozcallin said:


> I think they have started picking the July applicants.. as I have applied in the starting of July and gt the grant after nearly two months.. no co assigned before as I have completed my documentation beforehand.. directly got a grant mail..



Hi you are a Offshore Applciant or Onshore Applicant ?
Can you update your timeline ?


----------



## Anitha

ozcallin said:


> Hey Congrts kittydoll..
> 
> I also got my grant today!!d wait is finally over..m filled with tears of joy
> 
> c ya in Melbourne..lane: do keep in touch till thn.. will need ur valuable guidance..
> 
> Nicky!!
> 
> 
> Subclass 189 (System Analyst) : EOI- 8th April,2013 || invite- 1st July ,2013 || Lodged : 3rd July || Medical: ,27th July 2013 || CO- Today|| Grant- Today



Congrats ozcallin!!!


----------



## Vic2013

hi again guys - so finally logged on the site. Another question now:


so how does one know whether their meds got referred?
My "organize your health..." link is still there, so is my spouse's but for my child it has disappeared? Does it mean ours got referred?

Also what is the average time for the referred meds to get cleared?

thanks in advance


----------



## hafeezsl

*No CO Yet*

HI guys
how r u
looks like many of u applied in July are heading somewhr..
I applied for 189 with 65 points under software engineer...on 16th July

till now no CO allocated..
applying from Colombo, Sri Lanka
any updates u guys have rcvd pls forward me...really worried...

Thx


----------



## vinnie88

surinsin said:


> Called my CO today and she said that she is waiting for some info from other deptt. Not sure what it is as our medicals are already cleared and she didnt ask me for form 80.
> 
> Please advise as its been a long time I am waiting.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


Hi Surinsin, 

By looking at your timeline, i believe CO is waiting for the finalization of your background check( AKA security checks )reports conducted by other officers outside the DIAC. Nothing to worry about. It;s more like a random check at airports, so no one knows why you get picked for it and it solely depends on your CO's understanding of your case. However, experience shows that citizens of certain countries automatically go through this process. 

Fortunately, security checks wont take long for Indian nationals though. It only took 3 months for me and I am quite confident you will get your clearance as well very soon


----------



## miteshm82

access of spreadsheet to enter details of 190 visa process.


----------



## arsyeed

jamie_jam said:


> Hi
> When did your med get cleared Date?, as i have done my Med on 28th Aug ...plz guide me when my medical get cleared or referred?



Medical center told me that if i have problem in my Medical they will contact/call me for further follow-up within 72 hours (In case some thing went wrong in my My Medical) , so i did't receive any call and query from medical center . it means my medical is clear .


----------



## tonton

what means "TRIM" in subject line of CO's mail, Anybody have idea?


----------



## mithu93ku

Vic2013 said:


> hi again guys - so finally logged on the site. Another question now:
> 
> 
> so how does one know whether their meds got referred?
> My "organize your health..." link is still there, so is my spouse's but for my child it has disappeared? Does it mean ours got referred?
> 
> Also what is the average time for the referred meds to get cleared?
> 
> thanks in advance


It seems to me that medicals got referred for you and your spouse. Child medicals cleared. 

Average time is now 6 weeks and it may vary.


----------



## Vic2013

thanks mithu93ku ! 6 weeks yikes.

That's a bummer man. I hope it gets cleared sooner than that. But also being from Pak i dont know how long the security checks would take!


----------



## mithu93ku

tonton said:


> what means "TRIM" in subject line of CO's mail, Anybody have idea?


Documents and its various status that appear :
*Recommended*- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
*Required*- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
*Received*- When the uploaded document is auto updated and marked as received. After CO allocation date changes beside "received" (does not mean finalized)
*Met *- Means Documents are finalized.
*BF* (Brought Forward) Means Documents are Finalized by CO.
*TRIM* (The Requirement Is Mandatory) - Means Documents are mandatory to submit as instructed by CO. [ I have changed my stance in this point. Earlier I was taught "The Requirement Is Met" ...- Means Documents are Finalized]


----------



## Anitha

Could you please update this sheet? Thanks!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JNUF0ZUE#gid=0


----------



## ssaditya

congratulation and we all are happy for ur grants........and all best for ur career


----------



## gtaark

Great..initials is RL.

What do you say about this 12 weeks waiting period?




mithu93ku said:


> What is the Initial of the CO? Same team for me too.


----------



## ssaditya

am going to enter my 4th week of visa lodgement on thursday of this week but still now i didnt get any reply from co


----------



## ashish0401

Anitha said:


> Could you please update this sheet? Thanks!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JNUF0ZUE#gid=0


Link is not working anotha .


----------



## jamie_jam

arsyeed said:


> Medical center told me that if i have problem in my Medical they will contact/call me for further follow-up within 72 hours (In case some thing went wrong in my My Medical) , so i did't receive any call and query from medical center . it means my medical is clear .


So the link of "Organise your health examinations" is disappeared from www.ecom.immi.gov.au ?


----------



## mithu93ku

gtaark said:


> Great..initials is RL.
> 
> What do you say about this 12 weeks waiting period?


Cant get you??


----------



## PDHUNT

Hi All,
can you please let me know, under which Category I need to attache my Experience Certificates and my Tax Documents ?


----------



## arsyeed

mithu93ku said:


> It seems to me that medicals got referred for you and your spouse. Child medicals cleared.
> 
> Average time is now 6 weeks and it may vary.


6 weeks after Medical?


----------



## raminbdjp

arsyeed said:


> Medical center told me that if i have problem in my Medical they will contact/call me for further follow-up within 72 hours (In case some thing went wrong in my My Medical) , so i did't receive any call and query from medical center . it means my medical is clear .



I think you have wrong idea about medical clearance.

Medical center can give you idea about your medical, but can not clear it. 

Check your e-visa page.

If "organize your health ---------" disappears and simultaneously "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" appears, then your medical is clear.


----------



## ssaditya

mithu 93 i cam see my status as received from 23.8.2013 and i attached all docs expect indian pcc this is fourth week for me..........and even there is no change in medicals wat should i do?


----------



## arsyeed

raminbdjp said:


> I think you have wrong idea about medical clearance.
> 
> Medical center can give you idea about your medical, but can not clear it.
> 
> Check your e-visa page.
> 
> If "organize your health ---------" disappears and simultaneously "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" appears, then your medical is clear.



IC , on e.visa page there is no status updated regarding my Medical so far !


----------



## gtaark

I mean if you or anyone as received this type of message regarding 12 weeks or 3 months finalization period.

I suppose this might be a general message, however the turnaround time might be less.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: 



mithu93ku said:


> Cant get you??


----------



## arsyeed

arsyeed said:


> IC , on e.visa page there is no status updated regarding my Medical so far !


so, what the next , how long i have to wait for medical clearance/ updated status on E.visa site ? and after medical clear what would be next step ?


----------



## raminbdjp

arsyeed said:


> so, what the next , how long i have to wait for medical clearance/ updated status on E.visa site ? and after medical clear what would be next step ?



If your medical is fine, it may be cleared within this week, but if it is referred, another 5/6 weeks.


----------



## sghosh

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


Congrats Pranav!! See I told you, you will reach Perth before me. Let me know when you are leaving


----------



## tanvir360

regarding my case they (my co & med officer) r now bargaining ................:fencing:


----------



## VGrover

*Health Examination Link*

Hello All,

Congrats to all the members who received Grant recently ...  

I have a question regarding medicals 

As for most of us (189 Lodged), "Organize health examination" link for me and my son disappeared approx a month ago... But the same link has been there for my husband since the day we lodged our application < Btw its in 9th week and no sign CO or grant as of now :smash: :smash: :smash: >!!!!

Getting back to the question ,,, Does that mean ... its been referred or its just a technical glitch .. Since CO has not been assigned yet .... just wondering why the link still appears for him???? 

Thanks.


----------



## raminbdjp

tanvir360 said:


> regarding my case they (my co & med officer) r now bargaining ................:fencing:



Has your medical been referred to MOC?


----------



## jamie_jam

Hi 
Anybody helps me to understand the following result for medical test done on 28th Aug:

501 Medical Examination *Required *
502 Chest X-ray Examination *Completed *
707 HIV test *Referred *

What does reffered means and i didn't reveive any call from medial center about the reports , as i have done my mediacl in 28th Aug.

I am very much worrying about the test 707 HIV...


----------



## tanvir360

raminbdjp said:


> Has your medical been referred to MOC?


I donno yet. I send a love letter on 28th Aug to my dear angel CO for requesting the meds update but still hav no response..............


----------



## Gurpreethm

jamie_jam said:


> Hi
> Anybody helps me to understand the following result for medical test done on 28th Aug:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Required
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 707 HIV test Referred
> 
> What does reffered means and i didn't reveive any call from medial center about the reports , as i have done my mediacl in 28th Aug.
> 
> I am very much worrying about the test 707 HIV...


This is showing in place of link or when u click on link.


----------



## earldro

jamie_jam said:


> Hi
> Anybody helps me to understand the following result for medical test done on 28th Aug:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Required
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 707 HIV test Referred
> 
> What does reffered means and i didn't reveive any call from medial center about the reports , as i have done my mediacl in 28th Aug.
> 
> I am very much worrying about the test 707 HIV...


It means ur meds have not yet been submitted, so relax and give it a day or so.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Tans

kittydoll said:


> the subject was
> 
> <File No> <Full Name> IMMI GRANT NOTIFICATION :eyebrows:


Thanks Kittydoll.... cheers.... Hope I receive this email with subject line soon....


----------



## gtaark

Outright rejected your love letter...hahaha..just kidding..good luck. 

The process seems to have delayed.



tanvir360 said:


> I donno yet. I send a love letter on 28th Aug to my dear angel CO for requesting the meds update but still hav no response..............


----------



## tihor

jamie_jam said:


> Hi
> Anybody helps me to understand the following result for medical test done on 28th Aug:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination *Required *
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination *Completed *
> 707 HIV test *Referred *
> 
> What does reffered means and i didn't reveive any call from medial center about the reports , as i have done my mediacl in 28th Aug.
> 
> I am very much worrying about the test 707 HIV...


Since your 501 still shows 'required', they put your 707 to 'referred'. It is just that the medical center did not upload all the data into the system. You can give them a call and ask him if they uploaded all your data into the ehealth system. If they confirm they did, then you come back to your link and check. It should show completed against all. 

If they need to run more tests, they usually call you back the next working day (that was what my medical center told me). 

I feel, there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## gtaark

Why I don't see any link?

This statement is there instead of link

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".

Does this mean it has been cleared?



tihor said:


> Since your 501 still shows 'required', they put your 707 to 'referred'. It is just that the medical center did not upload all the data into the system. You can give them a call and ask him if they uploaded all your data into the ehealth system. If they confirm they did, then you come back to your link and check. It should show completed against all.
> 
> If they need to run more tests, they usually call you back the next working day (that was what my medical center told me).
> 
> I feel, there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## tihor

gtaark said:


> Why I don't see any link?
> 
> This statement is there instead of link
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".
> 
> Does this mean it has been cleared?


yes!


----------



## jamie_jam

tihor said:


> Since your 501 still shows 'required', they put your 707 to 'referred'. It is just that the medical center did not upload all the data into the system. You can give them a call and ask him if they uploaded all your data into the ehealth system. If they confirm they did, then you come back to your link and check. It should show completed against all.
> 
> If they need to run more tests, they usually call you back the next working day (that was what my medical center told me).
> 
> I feel, there is nothing to worry about.


Thanks a lot ..One more query Plz clear :
So , Referred in above case mean all doc not uploaded yet and result not referred to MOC for further investigation... Am i right?

If all result are complete status , does it mean my medical is clear ?


----------



## gtaark

:thumb: eace:



tihor said:


> yes!


----------



## shaikjalal

Awesome guys.. Congrats Kitty and Ozcallin.. now I am getting Jittery.. and nervous. 
I am hoping I have CO this week as i was assigned a team last week. 
Hopefully everything goes on smoothly... 
fingesrs crossed..


----------



## jamie_jam

Gurpreethm said:


> This is showing in place of link or when u click on link.


when i click on link " Organise your health"


----------



## JaxSantiago

PDHUNT said:


> Hi All,
> can you please let me know, under which Category I need to attache my Experience Certificates and my Tax Documents ?


Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of 
- If the work was outside of Australia. 

Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of
- If the work was in Australia. 


Document Type = Work Reference for your Experience Cert; Tax Document for the other.


----------



## tihor

jamie_jam said:


> Thanks a lot ..One more query Plz clear :
> So , Referred in above case mean all doc not uploaded yet and result not referred to MOC for further investigation... Am i right?
> 
> If all result are complete status , does it mean my medical is clear ?


Yes, 'Referred' here can be interpreted that they are waiting for some other results before they can conclude this test to be 'completed'. I feel it is more if a 'waiting area' status which these clinics put when they are not fully ready to upload all the data (mostly because doctor is too busy to sign off on the results..). 

When the status shows 'completed' against all, then it means that clinics have completed their job and now it is up to DIAC/MOC to make decision. Usually if the link still appears even after 3-4 days, then we can assume that the medicals are auto referred. If the link disappears with "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." message, then we can assume that your medicals are cleared. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

How to know whether medicals are cleared or referred?
I could notice many people are able to contact CO directly. Can some one share how to know the CO direct contact details. I only have the general Email ID from which i got email. I dont have the direct CO contact number or Email ID.

Any clue on above two questions.

TIA


----------



## harshaldesai

Guys,

I applied for my visa on 18th Aug. Now when i logged in to my e-visa page it asked me for all the documents which i uploaded. Now remaining is medicals. Which we cannot proceed as my wife is expecting and due date is 28th Dec 2013. So we are waiting for CO to be alloted to us and we would wait till then. 

The thing is, we have not claimed any points for Australian Work experience or education, yet there its asking "_*Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of*_" & "_*Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of*_" under my wife's application. 


Also, i am the dependent on our case and we have not claimed any points for my work exp, but still i am getting 

_*Skills Assessment, Evidence of*_

in my list. 
Rest all documents such as Birth certi, marriage certi etc have been uploaded. We plan to wait for CO and then proceed further for the PCC, Form 80 etc. 

Regards,


----------



## JaxSantiago

kittydoll said:


> I front loaded form 80 before CO asked for it...
> didnt upload payslips coz i didnt claim points for work experience


Thanks for the reply. I guess it's best to prep the Form 80 then. Was told that depending on the CO, it may or may not be requested.

Payslips.. I suppose a month or so for those experiences that ACS deemed as relevant to the nominated ANZSCO code would suffice?


----------



## sounddonor

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


wish you all the best !:thumb:


----------



## mithu93ku

tanvir360 said:


> I donno yet. I send a love letter on 28th Aug to my dear angel CO for requesting the meds update but still hav no response..............


Your CO will come up with Golden e-mail on Friday if or even your medicals got referred.
:bounce::bounce::drum::drum:


----------



## VGrover

Hello Harshaldesai,

They have stated above the list of documents that "all documents stated below are not mandatory"
So you upload all the documents to support the points you have claimed for. 

regards
Vgrover


----------



## terminator1

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied for my visa on 18th Aug. Now when i logged in to my e-visa page it asked me for all the documents which i uploaded. Now remaining is medicals. Which we cannot proceed as my wife is expecting and due date is 28th Dec 2013. So we are waiting for CO to be alloted to us and we would wait till then.
> 
> The thing is, we have not claimed any points for Australian Work experience or education, yet there its asking "_*Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of*_" & "_*Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of*_" under my wife's application.
> 
> 
> Also, i am the dependent on our case and we have not claimed any points for my work exp, but still i am getting
> 
> _*Skills Assessment, Evidence of*_
> 
> in my list.
> Rest all documents such as Birth certi, marriage certi etc have been uploaded. We plan to wait for CO and then proceed further for the PCC, Form 80 etc.
> 
> Regards,


thats okay. Need not worry about it.


----------



## The Marine

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


congrats and all the best in your new life!!


----------



## afr_k

Hi All,

Can someone tell me how long it will take to get a grant after the medicals are done. I finished my medicals on 12 Aug and the link in my application is changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".

Initially i got one email from my CO on 29th Jul and after that no communication. Team 34 Brisbane

Tried to reach CO over phone but it always goes to Voice Message .

Any idea how long it will take ?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : awaited


----------



## Sanje

Hi expart,

I am going to pay Aud 4250 instead of my spouse IELTS. (CO asked spouse IELTS and no more time to do the exam)

*will this fee is going to be increased like visa fee from September *?


----------



## annacarolinas

JaxSantiago said:


> I have a question for those whose Visa has just been granted: did you upload Form 80 and/or payslips by default? Or did you wait for the CO to ask them from you?
> 
> Congrats by the way!


Hi,

I didn't upload form 80 at all, and for the payslips I uploaded one per year for the past 5 years (although I didnt have any payslips of the first employment claimed in my Skills assessment - only reference letter).


----------



## tanvir360

mithu93ku said:


> Your CO will come up with Golden e-mail on Friday if or even your medicals got referred.
> :bounce::bounce::drum::drum:


may the ful chondon be poured in ur face..................


----------



## mithu93ku

Sanje said:


> Hi expart,
> 
> I am going to pay Aud 4250 instead of my spouse IELTS. (CO asked spouse IELTS and no more time to do the exam)
> 
> *will this fee is going to be increased like visa fee from September *?


Yes Sanje, it is now $4890.


----------



## Sanje

mithu93ku said:


> Yes Sanje, it is now $4890.


Thanks Buddyyy ..
can i have the URL if you have ?


----------



## mithu93ku

Sanje said:


> Thanks Buddyyy ..
> can i have the URL if you have ?


Visa Pricing Table


----------



## PDHUNT

JaxSantiago said:


> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of
> - If the work was outside of Australia.
> 
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of
> - If the work was in Australia.
> 
> 
> Document Type = Work Reference for your Experience Cert; Tax Document for the other.


Thanks JaxSantiago for your input.:thumb:


----------



## Maddy27

kittydoll said:


> guys...got my GRANT
> 
> at 10:25am


Congrats Kitty, I have been following your thread from the beginning so happy for you

Enjoyyyyyy


----------



## gtaark

After submitting all docs and medical cleared..approx. how much time should it take for GRANT..


----------



## Sanje

mithu93ku said:


> Visa Pricing Table


Thanks mithu.

However* i lodged my application on July 26*.Still i didn't pay this functional English amount.

At that point what is the amount should i pay ? 4250 or 4890 ?

any idea buddy ?


----------



## kmann

ozcallin said:


> Hey Congrts kittydoll..
> 
> I also got my grant today!!d wait is finally over..m filled with tears of joy
> 
> c ya in Melbourne..lane: do keep in touch till thn.. will need ur valuable guidance..
> 
> Nicky!!
> 
> 
> Subclass 189 (System Analyst) : EOI- 8th April,2013 || invite- 1st July ,2013 || Lodged : 3rd July || Medical: ,27th July 2013 || CO- Today|| Grant- Today


congratzzzzz and all the best for your journey ahead 
can you please let me know your ACS Result was in old format or new format that came into April ??


----------



## surinsin

vinnie88 said:


> Hi Surinsin,
> 
> By looking at your timeline, i believe CO is waiting for the finalization of your background check( AKA security checks )reports conducted by other officers outside the DIAC. Nothing to worry about. It;s more like a random check at airports, so no one knows why you get picked for it and it solely depends on your CO's understanding of your case. However, experience shows that citizens of certain countries automatically go through this process.
> 
> Fortunately, security checks wont take long for Indian nationals though. It only took 3 months for me and I am quite confident you will get your clearance as well very soon


Hi Vinnie,

Thanks a lot for your reply. Just out of curiosity, did they ask you form 80 as I didnt provide form 80 and neither they asked one from me. Can they do background check without form 80.

Also my CO told me that I have provided everything which she needs to work on my case. 

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## Birender

ozcallin said:


> I think they have started picking the July applicants.. as I have applied in the starting of July and gt the grant after nearly two months.. no co assigned before as I have completed my documentation beforehand.. directly got a grant mail..


Bro i need some help.

Can you please update me with following details:

1. ACS was in old format or new.
2. When did you got invited.
3. When did you lodge your application.
4. When was CO assigned to you.

These details will help us a lot to check that from when the new rule of DIAC is applicable. As there is a guy whose application is rejected due to new rules of DIAC, though his ACS was in old format.

Bro your help will be deeply appreciated.


----------



## mithu93ku

Sanje said:


> Thanks mithu.
> 
> However* i lodged my application on July 26*.Still i didn't pay this functional English amount.
> 
> At that point what is the amount should i pay ? 4250 or 4890 ?
> 
> any idea buddy ?


I think it will $4890 as effective from September 1, 2013. Hang on there *Sanje*, Your CO will inform you after finalizing all others matter. :thumb:


----------



## mithu93ku

pharma_prem said:


> want to ask one question.
> My cousin is in melbourne on TR. His wife will join her soon.
> If they have a kid in future,
> Will kid be the citizen of australia?
> Will my cousin n his wife also get pr on that base?


Will kid be the citizen of australia?
*By birth kid will be the citizen of Australia.*
Will my cousin n his wife also get pr on that base?
*Your cousin n his wife will get PR after 2 yrs Live and work as TR. Will not be benefitted from Child birth base.*


----------



## ivetka233

kittydoll said:


> yes yes yes...
> 
> Got my grant at 10:25AM today !!!!
> 
> OMG I'm shaking, I need some retail therapy...
> 
> Off to the shopping mall to spend $$$




Hey i told you , you get today,, hehe,,, noone wait more after CO than week...seee


Hope you understand now how this news makes you crazy, enjoy and congrats and welcome in AUSSIE CLUB!!!


----------



## Going there

Guys, getting back to our discussion about documents status in EVISA..
It looks like the statuses cant be the indication of CO..I've just uploaded one doc, and in several minutes the status changed to "required" and then to "received"..So, it looks more like automatic update, as its almost 10PM over there, dont't think that officers work at nights.


----------



## mithu93ku

gtaark said:


> After submitting all docs and medical cleared..approx. how much time should it take for GRANT..


You are not sharing your timeline. Then how can we comment? 
Update here also https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## kmann

annacarolinas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't upload form 80 at all, and for the payslips I uploaded one per year for the past 5 years (although I didnt have any payslips of the first employment claimed in my Skills assessment - only reference letter).


Congratulations m8  Can you please tell ur ACS result letter was in old format or in new format ??

appreciate your help.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## laurinoz

Still no sign of Rocky?


----------



## mini2ran

Any update plz...



mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How to know whether medicals are cleared or referred?
> I could notice many people are able to contact CO directly. Can some one share how to know the CO direct contact details. I only have the general Email ID from which i got email. I dont have the direct CO contact number or Email ID.
> 
> Any clue on above two questions.
> 
> TIA


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> Still no sign of Rocky?


He will come here with his Golden email tomorrow. His medicals date is 17 july. Today cleared 16 july. So, we can expect his grant tomorrow if his meds got referred too. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Anishq

pharma_prem said:


> want to ask one question.
> My cousin is in melbourne on TR. His wife will join her soon.
> If they have a kid in future,
> Will kid be the citizen of australia?
> Will my cousin n his wife also get pr on that base?


Please read the link : 
Australian Citizenship – Current citizens


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> He will come here with his Golden email tomorrow. His medicals date is 17 july. Today cleared 16 july. So, we can expect his grant tomorrow if his meds got referred too. :thumb::thumb:


He would be cheering people us on te canada forum.... jealous of those guys! !!


----------



## saintkamy

mindfreak said:


> Guys, I have finally got the grant!!! Holy **** I am over the moon got tears in my eyes, its an amazing feeling of accomplishment. I would thank each and every person on this thread who helped me out. ****in love you guys!!! and I love my CO haha who gave much such a speedy grant.


Congrats bro arty:
knew dat was coming
the only surprise was CO replied really speedy, else it would have been the longest day of your life. What you wrote to him?
All the best of luck for future Australia man :thumb:


----------



## whizzard

I chk this forum more than I have ever checked my fb profile... so addictive


----------



## mithu93ku

saintkamy said:


> Congrats bro arty:
> knew dat was coming
> the only surprise was CO replied really speedy, else it would have been the longest day of your life. What you wrote to him?
> All the best of luck for future Australia man :thumb:


We missed you *saintkamy*. You are not regular nowadays.


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> I chk this forum more than I have ever checked my fb profile... so addictive


me too.


----------



## saintkamy

mithu93ku said:


> Hello,*Earldro ,mindfreak ,rahulmenda, Killerbee82, Whizzard, Andy2013, Ben 10, Saintkamy, Ishaanchal, rock erwin* .Where are you folks? Your CO's are looking for you tomorrow.
> 
> And pray for *laurinoz*.


Im here bro, our CO have all of us cued up. If it wasn't the undertaking killerbee82 would have been done with, JH is having marry go around with him.
Mindfreak good news confirms dat all of us waiting for meds clearance "HOC is at 16 july". Me, rocky n you are very much there now.


----------



## mithu93ku

saintkamy said:


> Im here bro, our CO have all of us cued up. If it wasn't the undertaking killerbee82 would have been done with, JH is having marry go around with him.
> Mindfreak good news confirms dat all of us waiting for meds clearance "HOC is at 16 july". Me, rocky n you are very much there now.


Hope so mate!


----------



## saintkamy

mithu93ku said:


> Hope so mate!


We will be there soon 
N Rocky let only be your CO the silent one, not you
You have a CO, the operators at DIAC know nothing, she must have thought you are a 189 applicant. Just let the meds get cleared then the only mail that matters from CO will come to you direct, THE GOLDEN ONE.


----------



## annacarolinas

Hi Karan,

I don't know which one is the new/old format, but in any case i had my skills validated by ACS early April.

Hope this helps ?


----------



## kmann

annacarolinas said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> I don't know which one is the new/old format, but in any case i had my skills validated by ACS early April.
> 
> Hope this helps ?


Yup that helps. Got wat i was looking for  BTW all the best for your journey ahead


----------



## whizzard

saintkamy said:


> We will be there soon
> N Rocky let only be your CO the silent one, not you
> You have a CO, the operators at DIAC know nothing, she must have thought you are a 189 applicant. Just let the meds get cleared then the only mail that matters from CO will come to you direct, THE GOLDEN ONE.


Saintkamy.. u even talk like saint... impressed. .. keep the prophecies flowing in for all of us!


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Saintkamy.. u even talk like saint... impressed. .. keep the prophecies flowing in for all of us!


Ha ha . :laugh::laugh:


----------



## kmann

kmann said:


> Yup that helps. Got wat i was looking for  BTW all the best for your journey ahead


Sorry to bother you again. But can you please tell, was there anything like this mentioned in your ACS letter "you can claim points for skilled experience after this date only" and any experience deducted from your claimed exp by ACS such as 2 years or 4 years ??


----------



## vinnie88

surinsin said:


> Hi Vinnie,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. Just out of curiosity, did they ask you form 80 as I didnt provide form 80 and neither they asked one from me. Can they do background check without form 80.
> 
> Also my CO told me that I have provided everything which she needs to work on my case.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


No worries. Actually they can conduct background checks without Form80. This form is just a formality, its not a mandatory document.. They have access to plenty of local and international databases which makes it easy for them to dig up your past by a few clicks. 

I personally front loaded form 80 but to my surprise CO also asked for my resume. my complete employment history was already mentioned on form 80 so I have no idea why my CO asked for something that she already had. this wasted 2 weeks of my time. firstly because i thought all docs were complete and didnt check my mails for a week, and also it took her another 10 days just to acknowledge that she received my resume...waste of time


----------



## Colombo

kittydoll said:


> thnk u soo much Joe, term1 and venki,
> 
> u guys r like my batch mates....'class of july 13'
> 
> thnk u so much for ur support
> 
> not too long for u all too



Congrads kitty doll....

XXX


----------



## saintkamy

whizzard said:


> Saintkamy.. u even talk like saint... impressed. .. keep the prophecies flowing in for all of us!


Man these are not prophecies but proper timelines observation of all the forum mates.


----------



## Monmatmar

congrats to all those who received the grant!!! still waiting signs to be allocated to a CO.. :ranger:


----------



## gtaark

My timeline is on my signature.



mithu93ku said:


> You are not sharing your timeline. Then how can we comment?
> Update here also https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## gtaark

After submitting all docs and medical cleared..approx. how much time should it take for GRANT..


----------



## ojhaa

ozcallin said:


> I think they have started picking the July applicants.. as I have applied in the starting of July and gt the grant after nearly two months.. no co assigned before as I have completed my documentation beforehand.. directly got a grant mail..


Dear Oz Callin/ Nicky

Many congratulations !!!!! Kindly please help us with the details of your ACS assessment a lot of us are in panic state with the new developments around work experience deduction thank you


----------



## mithu93ku

gtaark said:


> After submitting all docs and medical cleared..approx. how much time should it take for GRANT..


If your CO take time for routine checks, it is hard to guess the time. After submitting all docs required and if medicals cleared then CO's take one week highest. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## pandakou

ozcallin said:


> Hey Congrts kittydoll..
> 
> I also got my grant today!!d wait is finally over..m filled with tears of joy
> 
> c ya in Melbourne..lane: do keep in touch till thn.. will need ur valuable guidance..
> 
> Nicky!!
> 
> 
> Subclass 189 (System Analyst) : EOI- 8th April,2013 || invite- 1st July ,2013 || Lodged : 3rd July || Medical: ,27th July 2013 || CO- Today|| Grant- Today


Congratulation buddy... 

u r offshore/onshore applicant?


----------



## saintkamy

gtaark said:


> After submitting all docs and medical cleared..approx. how much time should it take for GRANT..


Knock door of your CO, he is hibernated.
Have you contacted your CO after additional docs and meds uploaded?


----------



## gtaark

Yes I did email her. She replied saying your case will be finalized in 12 weeks. 



saintkamy said:


> Knock door of your CO, he is hibernated.
> Have you contacted your CO after additional docs and meds uploaded?


----------



## annacarolinas

kmann said:


> Sorry to bother you again. But can you please tell, was there anything like this mentioned in your ACS letter "you can claim points for skilled experience after this date only" and any experience deducted from your claimed exp by ACS such as 2 years or 4 years ??


Hello,

No I didn't have those in my ACS letter !
All was included (about 6 years of experience)


----------



## ojhaa

annacarolinas said:


> Hello,
> 
> No I didn't have those in my ACS letter !
> All was included (about 6 years of experience)


Dear Anna
Congratualtions wanted to request so further details from you would it be possible to share a extract of your ACS letter ( after removing any personal details lik below)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ion-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help-3.html

Need help to asses some experience deduction thats causing a panic for many thanks


----------



## saintkamy

gtaark said:


> Yes I did email her. She replied saying your case will be finalized in 12 weeks.


Strange 
What were the additional docs about? have you provided all she asked for? if there isn't anything pending why she needs 12weeks.


----------



## The Marine

New day new hope... all the best mates


----------



## saintkamy

gtaark said:


> Yes I did email her. She replied saying your case will be finalized in 12 weeks.


How you know your meds are cleared? your signature says on routine check....


----------



## gtaark

On e-visa it says "no health requirements".

The other documents requested were; bank statements, work permit, PCC and form 80. All have been submitted.

After this I received email that "your application is under 12 weeks routine checks". 



saintkamy said:


> How you know your meds are cleared? your signature says on routine check....


----------



## expatdude

Guys. Count me in im too 190 applicant waiting for medical clearance.

Mithu introduced this thread to me. Thanks mithu


----------



## expatdude

The Marine said:


> New day new hope... all the best mates


Ever night I also dream for new day that I ll found golden email... inshaAllah the day is near now.

All the best to us


----------



## Sinchan

*Assessment*



mello555 said:


> In initial skill assessment done in March, i didnt requested for employment assessment. However, i got done my employment assessment in June 27th. I claimed work experience points based on June 27th assessment as it was an employment assessment. Skill assessment and employment assessment is different right?


Hi mello555,

I would suggest you to upload outcome of bothe the assessments in the same file. As far as I know employment assessment is an additional service that you can opt for just to be sure to claim the right amount of points to claim for work experience while submitting the EOI. However, in most cases CO is the highest authority to decide on your claim regarding work experience. I think you genuinely have no problem. For submission of EOI your march skill assessment is sufficient; hence you should not be denied on this ground.

Sinchan


----------



## himanarw

Hi All,

My CO contacted me today with the request of medicals, pay slips and taxation certificate from my employer..

Now there is some concern The company i work for they never do bank transfer for salary its cash in hand to me(always) also i dont fall in any of the tax brackets as my salary is not that much.

Instead my employer issues my Cash Voucher every month its like a salary slip (stamped by my director and on company's cash voucher)..

My agent told me we cant send "Cash vouchers" as a proof of my salary to CO but i dont have no other proof to share my salary details as there is no bank transfer neither a tax certificate as my salary is low for the tax thing 

Very confused 

Donn know what to do ?

Please suggest fellas whats the way forward ..

I think my Agent doesnt know nothing  

Look forward to hear some genuine advice from you guys.

Best Regards


----------



## surinsin

expatdude said:


> Guys. Count me in im too 190 applicant waiting for medical clearance.
> 
> Mithu introduced this thread to me. Thanks mithu


Hi Expatdude,

In your evisa page is it still showing "Organize your health" link.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## mindfreak

Thank you guys for all the congratulatory messages, I highly appreciate it. Love the fact i came across this website and I owe my PR grant to this website. Had i never come across the "WA State Sponsorship" thread on this website, perhaps I would still have been waiting to get a grant lol.

Anyways, booked my flights a few mins ago, I am leaving on 4th Sep (Wed this week), will be in Perth on 5th, cannot wait to meet all my mates back in Perth. Been in india 5 months now and its been a great run. Hope to see more and more grants for everyone in the forum in the future! Good luck


----------



## laurinoz

mindfreak said:


> Thank you guys for all the congratulatory messages, I highly appreciate it. Love the fact i came across this website and I owe my PR grant to this website. Had i never come across the "WA State Sponsorship" thread on this website, perhaps I would still have been waiting to get a grant lol.
> 
> Anyways, booked my flights a few mins ago, I am leaving on 4th Sep (Wed this week), will be in Perth on 5th, cannot wait to meet all my mates back in Perth. Been in india 5 months now and its been a great run. Hope to see more and more grants for everyone in the forum in the future! Good luck


It was short for me but good.
So jealous you're going this coming Wednesday!!
Enjoy the landing, and remember to keep your belt fasten until the plane is at full stop


----------



## mithu93ku

expatdude said:


> Guys. Count me in im too 190 applicant waiting for medical clearance.
> 
> Mithu introduced this thread to me. Thanks mithu


Update your status here.. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## amandawilliams

Hi, 
Can you pls let know whether IELTS (of partner) and skill assessment of partner is required to get additional 5 points. 
Thanks


----------



## mindfreak

saintkamy said:


> Congrats bro arty:
> knew dat was coming
> the only surprise was CO replied really speedy, else it would have been the longest day of your life. What you wrote to him?
> All the best of luck for future Australia man :thumb:


My message to my CO this morning

"Dear ABC,

Upon logging into my eVisa application this morning, I saw "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." instead of "Organize your health examination". I've got a feeling that my medicals have been cleared based on this, are you please able to advice and confirm? Would really appreciate it.

Kind Regards,
XYZ"

An hour later, the grant mail came in! :rockon:


----------



## pandakou

himanarw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO contacted me today with the request of medicals, pay slips and taxation certificate from my employer..
> 
> Now there is some concern The company i work for they never do bank transfer for salary its cash in hand to me(always) also i dont fall in any of the tax brackets as my salary is not that much.
> 
> Instead my employer issues my Cash Voucher every month its like a salary slip (stamped by my director and on company's cash voucher)..
> 
> My agent told me we cant send "Cash vouchers" as a proof of my salary to CO but i dont have no other proof to share my salary details as there is no bank transfer neither a tax certificate as my salary is low for the tax thing
> 
> Very confused
> 
> Donn know what to do ?
> 
> Please suggest fellas whats the way forward ..
> 
> I think my Agent doesnt know nothing
> 
> Look forward to hear some genuine advice from you guys.
> 
> Best Regards


U got reply from CO.. when did u apply for visa? it's 189/190 ? R u offshore/onshore?


----------



## tonton

Sanje said:


> Thanks mithu.
> 
> However* i lodged my application on July 26*.Still i didn't pay this functional English amount.
> 
> At that point what is the amount should i pay ? 4250 or 4890 ?
> 
> any idea buddy ?


If you lodged on 26th July, then it will be 4250


----------



## mindfreak

laurinoz said:


> It was short for me but good.
> So jealous you're going this coming Wednesday!!
> Enjoy the landing, and remember to keep your belt fasten until the plane is at full stop


I am sure u gonna come join me real soon! --- that sounded so creepy lol


----------



## expatdude

surinsin said:


> Hi Expatdude,
> 
> In your evisa page is it still showing "Organize your health" link.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


Yes dear.


----------



## expatdude

mithu93ku said:


> Update your status here.. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


Mithu can u plz add me in otherwise. I ll update it tomorrow caz using cellphone for comments
Thanks


----------



## mello555

Sinchan said:


> Hi mello555,
> 
> I would suggest you to upload outcome of bothe the assessments in the same file. As far as I know employment assessment is an additional service that you can opt for just to be sure to claim the right amount of points to claim for work experience while submitting the EOI. However, in most cases CO is the highest authority to decide on your claim regarding work experience. I think you genuinely have no problem. For submission of EOI your march skill assessment is sufficient; hence you should not be denied on this ground.
> 
> Sinchan


Thanks sinchan for the encouraging words. I have uploaded and emailed my March assessment. I also hope it will not be an issue.


----------



## JP Mosa

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've some doubt about IELTS score, please help me on this as I am very much confused.
> 
> I've attempted IELTS twice
> and
> 1st time I got 7,7,7,6.5(W)
> 
> 2nd Time I got 7,7,7.5,5.5(W)
> 
> Could you please let me know whether I can proceed with filing EOI or not by using 1st score card?
> 
> I'd really appreciate your great help and thank you very much in advance.



Use your 1 score card which is better score
Cheers


----------



## rajesh.149

*PIC 4020 Adverse Information Received*

Hello,

Has anyone received this response asking for a clarification/justification towards the same. This is basically forged document alleged by DIAC. Just trying to understand the turnaround time once the clarification/justification has been sent out. Can someone help, I know this would be few and far and very rare.

:help:

Rgds


----------



## arsyeed

sanjeewa said:


> wish you all the best !:thumb:


wish you best of luck


----------



## saintkamy

mindfreak said:


> My message to my CO this morning
> 
> "Dear ABC,
> 
> Upon logging into my eVisa application this morning, I saw "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." instead of "Organize your health examination". I've got a feeling that my medicals have been cleared based on this, are you please able to advice and confirm? Would really appreciate it.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> XYZ"
> 
> An hour later, the grant mail came in! :rockon:


Well well well
These are the words that made him work on his toes. Perfectly written enquiry. 
N best of luck for weekend in perth, u missed them alot
Party tym this week.


----------



## saintkamy

gtaark said:


> On e-visa it says "no health requirements".
> 
> The other documents requested were; bank statements, work permit, PCC and form 80. All have been submitted.
> 
> After this I received email that "your application is under 12 weeks routine checks".


Sorry to hear that, you might have been under their random verification checks, very rear applicants face that.
But just too clear things out, check evidence of health status in documents provided is it requested or received. Maybe she is unaware of meds clearence.


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

How to know whether medicals are cleared or referred?
I could notice many people are able to contact CO directly. Can some one share how to know the CO direct contact details. I only have the general Email ID from which i got email. I dont have the direct CO contact number or Email ID.

Any clue on above two questions.

TIA


----------



## mohkam

Sanje said:


> Thanks mithu.
> 
> However* i lodged my application on July 26*.Still i didn't pay this functional English amount.
> 
> At that point what is the amount should i pay ? 4250 or 4890 ?
> 
> any idea buddy ?


I had previous experience with one of my friends been in a similar situation while the second instalment was increased during the process of his PR visa and had to pay the old fees that was in effect when he originally submitted his application..
all the best


----------



## cprem79

himanarw said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO contacted me today with the request of medicals, pay slips and taxation certificate from my employer..
> 
> Now there is some concern The company i work for they never do bank transfer for salary its cash in hand to me(always) also i dont fall in any of the tax brackets as my salary is not that much.
> 
> Instead my employer issues my Cash Voucher every month its like a salary slip (stamped by my director and on company's cash voucher)..
> 
> My agent told me we cant send "Cash vouchers" as a proof of my salary to CO but i dont have no other proof to share my salary details as there is no bank transfer neither a tax certificate as my salary is low for the tax thing
> 
> Very confused
> 
> Donn know what to do ?
> 
> Please suggest fellas whats the way forward ..
> 
> I think my Agent doesnt know nothing
> 
> Look forward to hear some genuine advice from you guys.
> 
> Best Regards


Do you have any work experience certificate? or any contract for the said job?
If not, then you should produce the cash vouchers as evidence if you don't have anything else to prove.
Still it is at the whole discretion of the CO to get convinced or perform an employment check on that job.
Do not listen to your so called agent.
Just upload your cash vouchers at no other go.


----------



## cprem79

amandawilliams said:


> Hi,
> Can you pls let know whether IELTS (of partner) and skill assessment of partner is required to get additional 5 points.
> Thanks


For claiming partner points (5 points), your partner should get an score of min 6 in each band of IELTS and also a positive skills assessment from the relevant authority for the nominated occupation on the SOL.


----------



## Aparwar

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've some doubt about IELTS score, please help me on this as I am very much confused.
> 
> I've attempted IELTS twice
> and
> 1st time I got 7,7,7,6.5(W)
> 
> 2nd Time I got 7,7,7.5,5.5(W)
> 
> Could you please let me know whether I can proceed with filing EOI or not by using 1st score card?
> 
> I'd really appreciate your great help and thank you very much in advance.


As long as the test was given in the last 2 years, use the first one


----------



## raminbdjp

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How to know whether medicals are cleared or referred?
> I could notice many people are able to contact CO directly. Can some one share how to know the CO direct contact details. I only have the general Email ID from which i got email. I dont have the direct CO contact number or Email ID.
> 
> Any clue on above two questions.
> 
> TIA



I think there is no particular e-mail address for a CO. 
COs usually use the team e-mail address. 
So, you have to write *name of CO*, your name, BCC number, TRN number etc in subject line. 
In this case, only your CO will read this mail.


----------



## TheEndofDays

Tans said:


> for all who received their grant...can some one tell me what the subject line of the email contains? can we identify from subject line that we received the grant? bit tensed to open any email these days


From: Your CO team (e.g. adelaide.gsm.....)
Subject: Bxxxx/xxxxx - xxxxxx Last Name, First Name GRANT NOTIFICATION


----------



## kittydoll

shaikjalal said:


> Awesome guys.. Congrats Kitty and Ozcallin.. now I am getting Jittery.. and nervous.
> I am hoping I have CO this week as i was assigned a team last week.
> Hopefully everything goes on smoothly...
> fingesrs crossed..


thanks shaik,
im sure ur grant is just around the corner...

fasten ur seat belt...


----------



## kittydoll

Maddy27 said:


> Congrats Kitty, I have been following your thread from the beginning so happy for you
> 
> Enjoyyyyyy


thanks maddy,

was quite a jouney, but worth it...
im soooo relaxed now...

im so happy that other ppl who got their grants and i continue to give hope to guys who are restlessly waiting..I absolutely understand how it feels...

hang in there guys, it will happen...

maddy, looks like ur grant is on the way, probably some time this week...


----------



## lachuupriya

Dear all,

I lodged my eVisa on 28 Jun, till now I haven't contacted by CO.
Seniors advise me whether I need to call DIAC?

Pls let me know the no. to call them.

Thanks in advance.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## kittydoll

hi guys hows it going? any grants today?


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello raminbdjp,
Have you got any reply from your CO today?


----------



## shehpar

Hi friends. 
Today I found an issue in my application process.

I applied in july 18 and got an email from team 13 that my aaplication has not been assigned to team 13. But they asked for forn 80. 1221 and my cv. The important thing I missed is they aaked for form80 including character assessment. Which I didnt provided. They gave time for 28 days after that mail days

I didn't hear ffrom them till now. Yesterday I saw mail in details and ahocked that I didn't provided police. 

I will provide by this week. 

Does they reject/evaluate without informing me that what is missed.
Please if someone had something like this then tell me the situation or consequences. 

Also please if someone can provide me the contact number so I can call them to explain this. 

Sheh.


----------



## raminbdjp

mithu93ku said:


> Hello raminbdjp,
> Have you got any reply from your CO today?


No mate.

I guess he is on leave.

This is quite unusual not to get any raply of several mails from CO.


----------



## cprem79

shehpar said:


> Hi friends.
> Today I found an issue in my application process.
> 
> I applied in july 18 and got an email from team 13 that my aaplication has not been assigned to team 13. But they asked for forn 80. 1221 and my cv. The important thing I missed is they aaked for form80 including character assessment. Which I didnt provided. They gave time for 28 days after that mail days
> 
> I didn't hear ffrom them till now. Yesterday I saw mail in details and ahocked that I didn't provided police.
> 
> I will provide by this week.
> 
> Does they reject/evaluate without informing me that what is missed.
> Please if someone had something like this then tell me the situation or consequences.
> 
> Also please if someone can provide me the contact number so I can call them to explain this.
> 
> Sheh.


Initiate your PCC and get some evidence for that.
Send an email to your team saying that you are in the process of getting the PCC and attach the evidence for that (like receipt of payment or something like that) and inform that since the 28 days had passed, you are obliged to inform the team about the ongoing PCC process.
Or if you think that the adelaide team 13 has not been assigned your case, you can even upload the evidence in your eVisa page. (Attach additional document)


----------



## mithu93ku

Call him !


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> Call him !


Mithu any updates on your meds? I think my meds have also been referred. . Although not confirmed but looking at the organize your medicals link available even after 55 days I guess its meds which is causing the delay.


----------



## abhaytomar

*Salary Slip*

I suggest you to contact your case officer directly and explain him your situation, he can tell you any substitute for the same may be a "Statutory declaration" or anything else like salary certificate if employer can issue one salary certificate, I think case office will definitely help.


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Mithu any updates on your meds? I think my meds have also been referred. . Although not confirmed but looking at the organize your medicals link available even after 55 days I guess its meds which is causing the delay.


No updates yet mate! I am 12 days behind of *mindfreak* medicals clearance. Waiting.......


----------



## ojhaa

Well I will finish my 7th week from the lodge today was very hopeful for CO assignment in the 8th week but apart from Anna I haven't heard of any 189/Offshore folks from 1st week July 13 get CO allocated so guess theres some more wait in store

Venkat ... Joe ... any news of CO for you guys ? Please do update the thread when you here something


----------



## raminbdjp

mithu93ku said:


> No updates yet mate! I am 12 days behind of *mindfreak* medicals clearance. Waiting.......


Next week is due for you.


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello *whizzard*, 
Don't worry mate!
We are with you.:grouphug:
You are only 14 days behind of medicals clearance if your medicals got referred!
Good luck :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gurpreethm

Waiting , medical status is showing 'No health examination are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of a Immigration and Citizenship'


----------



## shehpar

cprem79 said:


> Initiate your PCC and get some evidence for that.
> Send an email to your team saying that you are in the process of getting the PCC and attach the evidence for that (like receipt of payment or something like that) and inform that since the 28 days had passed, you are obliged to inform the team about the ongoing PCC process.
> Or if you think that the adelaide team 13 has not been assigned your case, you can even upload the evidence in your eVisa page. (Attach additional document)


Thanks buddy, I sent an email last night. But I wounder one thing. Before I send any email to team 13, I got acknowledgment that they recevied my email. But for last email I still didnt get any acknowledgement. Is there any system that they close their email system after 28 days and they will no longer accept emails from me?


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> Waiting , medical status is showing 'No health examination are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of a Immigration and Citizenship'


Medicals are cleared ! 
Why aren't you update your status here? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> Medicals are cleared !
> Why aren't you update your status here? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


Its already with name 'GS', how much time it will take for further process because my 8th week already started and no communication from CO.


----------



## VGrover

*CO assigned today*

Hello All,

Finally heard from DIAC , CO assigned today  
Well, we had added my in-laws as our dependent family members, and CO has asked for evidence of dependency. 
Since we came to know later that we cannot prove them as dependents so we would like to get them removed. For that shall I send a query to CO asking him which form to be filled or shall i send him Filled "form 1022 Notification for changes in Circumstances"????? 

Thanks,

VGrover


----------



## cprem79

shehpar said:


> Thanks buddy, I sent an email last night. But I wounder one thing. Before I send any email to team 13, I got acknowledgment that they recevied my email. But for last email I still didnt get any acknowledgement. Is there any system that they close their email system after 28 days and they will no longer accept emails from me?


No, there should be nothing of that sort to close their emails to you.
It is natural that acknowledge emails do arrive shortly after but sometimes don't.
Do not give much thoughts to these.
Just keep focussed on your PCC and make it early to submit it.


----------



## OZIND

South australia
Victoria 
ACT

All the above 3 states have opened the 190 visa route again.........guys start applying ........

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## OZIND

South australia
Victoria 
ACT

All the above 3 states have opened the 190 visa route again.........guys start applying ........

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


----------



## amitso

'No health examination are required for this person for this vis" for all the applucants, when yesterday i checked my application. My co asked me some docs last thursday, which uploaded on friday.

Waiting for golden email.


----------



## manan_1986

mithu93ku said:


> Medicals are cleared !
> Why aren't you update your status here? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


Hey Mithu just a quick question, my CO asked me for PCC and Medicals for me and my wife, i submitted all the documents on 14th august, but when i check my visa portal it still shows requested instead of received, My agent says we have to wait till the CO changes the status, should i wait???


----------



## ojhaa

VGrover said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally heard from DIAC , CO assigned today
> Well, we had added my in-laws as our dependent family members, and CO has asked for evidence of dependency.
> Since we came to know later that we cannot prove them as dependents so we would like to get them removed. For that shall I send a query to CO asking him which form to be filled or shall i send him Filled "form 1022 Notification for changes in Circumstances"?????
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> VGrover



So in about 10 Weeks , congrats n good luck

First week July 13 folks hold tight


----------



## expatdude

manan_1986 said:


> Hey Mithu just a quick question, my CO asked me for PCC and Medicals for me and my wife, i submitted all the documents on 14th august, but when i check my visa portal it still shows requested instead of received, My agent says we have to wait till the CO changes the status, should i wait???


Yes plz wait untill ur organize health disappear. If co ll need any additional doc he/she ll contact u. I m assuming that u hv sent all docs n done ur medicals asked by co so far


----------



## expatdude

amitso said:


> 'No health examination are required for this person for this vis" for all the applucants, when yesterday i checked my application. My co asked me some docs last thursday, which uploaded on friday.
> 
> Waiting for golden email.


Congrats just email ur co for the updates


----------



## manan_1986

expatdude said:


> Yes plz wait untill ur organize health disappear. If co ll need any additional doc he/she ll contact u


my health document says no further health examinations is required for this person , this status is for me and my wife, so i am hoping my meds are clear


----------



## expatdude

manan_1986 said:


> my health document says no further health examinations is required for this person , this status is for me and my wife, so i am hoping my meds are clear


Great if u hv already send the docs to co which were asked by co.then no harm now in emailing ur co.

The status of doc sometimes gets change n sometime Cos do not bother to change.

Congrats in advance mate


----------



## killerbee82

I got an email from my co that he hasn't received my health undertaking 815 followed by another email to disregard the previous email that he has received it infact 

Haha at least he's not on leave and he is working on my case. He hasn't asked for any further docs

Waiting ... submitted all docs 22 August 

Looks to far left, to the right, no sign of grant yet


----------



## amitso

expatdude said:


> Congrats just email ur co for the updates


Thanks, will do that...!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Maddy27

killerbee82 said:


> I got an email from my co that he hasn't received my health undertaking 815 followed by another email to disregard the previous email that he has received it infact
> 
> Haha at least he's not on leave and he is working on my case. He hasn't asked for any further docs
> 
> Waiting ... submitted all docs 22 August
> 
> Looks to far left, to the right, no sign of grant yet


Thanks Killerbee for the update, its nice to hear he has not gone into hibernation.

Waiting waiting waiting


----------



## Maddy27

kittydoll said:


> thanks maddy,
> 
> was quite a jouney, but worth it...
> im soooo relaxed now...
> 
> im so happy that other ppl who got their grants and i continue to give hope to guys who are restlessly waiting..I absolutely understand how it feels...
> 
> hang in there guys, it will happen...
> 
> maddy, looks like ur grant is on the way, probably some time this week...


Thanks Kitty hoping for the same, have kept my fingers crossed.

Yes those of you who have got the Grants and still here on the forum giving hope to us waiting people, thanks a lot, it means a lot to all of us. 

Cheers for this forum.


----------



## kirandadi

*applying for 190 Visa*

Hi Guys,

I have got my NSW approval and Invitation to apply for visa yesterday. Can you guys please share me your experience on how to lodge this application, what are the different levels and also what precautions should I have to take to get a successful outcome.Your response is very much appreciated.

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## Gurpreethm

Any grant today ?


----------



## 0z_dream

kirandadi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my NSW approval and Invitation to apply for visa yesterday. Can you guys please share me your experience on how to lodge this application, what are the different levels and also what precautions should I have to take to get a successful outcome.Your response is very much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Kiran


congratz kirandadi, could pls share ur timeline pls


----------



## expatdude

kirandadi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my NSW approval and Invitation to apply for visa yesterday. Can you guys please share me your experience on how to lodge this application, what are the different levels and also what precautions should I have to take to get a successful outcome.Your response is very much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Kiran


Well nothing is tough just fill the appllication n save it on each step. Do let me kniw any question in filling. Once filled u ll need sumbit app which u hv tovpay the charges u need to hv credit card for this with such transactions limit. That's it enjoy


----------



## kirandadi

0z_dream said:


> congratz kirandadi, could pls share ur timeline pls


ACS=May 2013, NSW SS applied on= 17/07/2013, NSW SS Approval=02/09/2013

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## Harish2013

Gurpreethm said:


> Any grant today ?


One offshore who lodged 190 NSW on 24-July-2013 got the grant today 03-Sep-2013.


----------



## kirandadi

expatdude said:


> Well nothing is tough just fill the appllication n save it on each step. Do let me kniw any question in filling. Once filled u ll need sumbit app which u hv tovpay the charges u need to hv credit card for this with such transactions limit. That's it enjoy


Thank you Dude!!
I have seen police clearance, should I have to apply for that now or after applying the visa ? Also my doubt is I have stayed in Australia in 2004-2006 Jan., is that required to get a police clearance from Australia aswell ?

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## D D

As i had applied via Agent on 3rd/July and didnt have any application detail. So, will be sitting in faith that CO got assigned to my application also


----------



## killerbee82

Any grants today ????


----------



## shyam

Harish2013 said:


> One offshore who lodged 190 NSW on 24-July-2013 got the grant today 03-Sep-2013.


I am too NSW State nominated and applied on 24th July, but no CO yet.
Congrats to the guy who got the visa.

I have submitted all my documents and waiting for the CO to show up.

Harish, can you please let me know where is this information posted/updated.


----------



## SS28

Hi All,

I am very excited to inform you all that i got the Golden Mail .. it was a Direct grant !!
It is an amazing feeling to get the final grant.. But the journey was roller coaster ride ...

This forum and people in this forum has been very helpful so far, Thanks to everyone here.
wishing best of luck to all those who are waiting ... have faith and dont lose heart you are very close !!!:lalala::lalala:


----------



## shyam

kirandadi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my NSW approval and Invitation to apply for visa yesterday. Can you guys please share me your experience on how to lodge this application, what are the different levels and also what precautions should I have to take to get a successful outcome.Your response is very much appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Kiran


Hi Kiran,

Once you start applying you will find various things that might need some help and guidance from the seniors in the forum.

Suggest you to go through all the questions and note down for which you need help and post them here.

As you move forward you would need to arrange the below as the next steps once you submit your application.

-Medicals- Book an appointment for you and your family(in included in the application)
-PCC for you and your family- this you can get in 2 hours from Hyd PSK
-Functional english requirement proof for your spouse as applicable
-Bankstatements, Payslips, Form 16 for all the years of experience you have.

Filling the form can be done easily but gathering the requirements is bit time consuming. Suggest you to upload all the documents at the earliest for a faster Visa proccessing.

Best of luck.


----------



## shyam

SS28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to inform you all that i got the Golden Mail .. it was a Direct grant !!
> It is an amazing feeling to get the final grant.. But the journey was roller coaster ride ...
> 
> This forum and people in this forum has been very helpful so far, Thanks to everyone here.
> wishing best of luck to all those who are waiting ... have faith and dont lose heart you are very close !!!:lalala::lalala:


Congratulations!!!!eace:eace::cheer2::cheer2:
Please update the Timeline in your signatiure and in the spreadsheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## Hyd786

SS28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to inform you all that i got the Golden Mail .. it was a Direct grant !!
> It is an amazing feeling to get the final grant.. But the journey was roller coaster ride ...
> 
> This forum and people in this forum has been very helpful so far, Thanks to everyone here.
> wishing best of luck to all those who are waiting ... have faith and dont lose heart you are very close !!!:lalala::lalala:


Congrats SS28... Good luck :first:


----------



## 0z_dream

SS28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to inform you all that i got the Golden Mail .. it was a Direct grant !!
> It is an amazing feeling to get the final grant.. But the journey was roller coaster ride ...
> 
> This forum and people in this forum has been very helpful so far, Thanks to everyone here.
> wishing best of luck to all those who are waiting ... have faith and dont lose heart you are very close !!!:lalala::lalala:


Congrats .. may i know ur points, also did u claim ur acs exp and how many yrs, coz someone in this forum said his acs 2 yrs were deducted even though his acs is in old format like mine (which gives us full yrs of exp)


----------



## killerbee82

SS28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to inform you all that i got the Golden Mail .. it was a Direct grant !!
> It is an amazing feeling to get the final grant.. But the journey was roller coaster ride ...
> 
> This forum and people in this forum has been very helpful so far, Thanks to everyone here.
> wishing best of luck to all those who are waiting ... have faith and dont lose heart you are very close !!!:lalala::lalala:


Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamafreak

someone who is applying from melbourne?

I got my medicals done on 20th August and they have sent me a copy of report to my address. It contains a sealed envelope saying "Do Not Open". Now do i need to send it to someone? I have no CO assigned yet. And i thought that the medical results will be sent online and i will have to do nothing in this regard.

Also, under my name i can still see the link "Organize your health exams", but for my wife the result just went after 4 days of her medical and say no health examinations are required.
So i believe my wife's medicals have reached and not mine. My wife did her medicals from malaysia. 

How long does it take for medicals to reach if done from melbourne?


----------



## The Marine

SS28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to inform you all that i got the Golden Mail .. it was a Direct grant !!
> It is an amazing feeling to get the final grant.. But the journey was roller coaster ride ...
> 
> This forum and people in this forum has been very helpful so far, Thanks to everyone here.
> wishing best of luck to all those who are waiting ... have faith and dont lose heart you are very close !!!:lalala::lalala:


congrats! all the best in your new lifre

when did you lodge your 190?


----------



## rahulmenda

*Hi all, Good luck for all the grant holder. May your life flourish in new world. *


*A Poem from my side to all the successful Visa holders its by Bashyam Narayanan * 

*You have the right to feel, you are successful*

_Success, sweet success
Success, it is waiting for you
To own and hold on to it

Success of any kind
Has easy access
If you are after it restlessly

Success is not indeed the end
It is the beginning of a
New chain of successes

Simple it is to be successful
So simple, you wonder how many of us are not at it

It all depends on what you feel
Success means to you
You may school your thoughts
And train your emotions
To feel successful on everything
That happens around you

Your retention of all your
Physical, mental and social abilities
Is indeed your success

Your ability to make friends
And help them out in times of need
Is indeed your success

Your ability to keep your cool
In emotionally competing events
And situations
Is indeed your success

Your ability to make your ends meet
Come over challenges, emotional or otherwise
At the right time and in a rightful manner
Is indeed a success

Your ability to stand up
And hold on to your values
Is indeed a success

Your ability to be able to
Discharge your assigned responsibilities
Is indeed your success

Your ability to objectively assess
People and events
Without painting them subjectively
Is indeed your success

Your ability to stay most of your time positive
Progressive and productive
Creative and innovative
Is indeed your success

Your ability to hold on to
Your original traits
Without succumbing to the temptations
Of becoming someone else
Is indeed your success

If this forms your scale to measure success
You have the right to feel
You are successful_


  : )


----------



## SS28

0z_dream said:


> Congrats .. may i know ur points, also did u claim ur acs exp and how many yrs, coz someone in this forum said his acs 2 yrs were deducted even though his acs is in old format like mine (which gives us full yrs of exp)


Points were (55+5 SS), yes i claimed 5 yrs of work ex, ACS had 5 yrs of work ex approved.. and mine ACS was also old format... so you dont need to worry.. 
best of luck for your application !!


----------



## expatdude

Dear.

PCC is must. I do not know in your country in how many days you can arrange the pcc, I obtained the PCC in 1 week after applying for the PCC. I assume you can also get in 1 week. So i think you should not get bother with PCC.

Moreover when you will have lodged your application you will not be allocated a CO (case officer) instantly. There is a time of CO allocation i.e. 4-6 weeks normally. I will suggest you do not bother yourself with PCC for local country let CO ask it from you.FYI the PCC is required only for the current residential address for the local/native country.

Now for the other part of your stay in Australia i.e. 2004-2006. I think CO might not be interested in PCC of Australia but he/she might be interested so for the safe side you can start obtain the foreign PCC from now onward for the year 2004-2006 (Your stay in Aus) because obtaining foreign PCC might take a longer time (I have no idea and experience of it)



kirandadi said:


> Thank you Dude!!
> I have seen police clearance, should I have to apply for that now or after applying the visa ? Also my doubt is I have stayed in Australia in 2004-2006 Jan., is that required to get a police clearance from Australia aswell ?
> 
> Regards,
> Kiran


----------



## amitso

SS28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to inform you all that i got the Golden Mail .. it was a Direct grant !!
> It is an amazing feeling to get the final grant.. But the journey was roller coaster ride ...
> 
> This forum and people in this forum has been very helpful so far, Thanks to everyone here.
> wishing best of luck to all those who are waiting ... have faith and dont lose heart you are very close !!!:lalala::lalala:


Congratulations...!!!:lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

SS28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to inform you all that i got the Golden Mail .. it was a Direct grant !!
> It is an amazing feeling to get the final grant.. But the journey was roller coaster ride ...
> 
> This forum and people in this forum has been very helpful so far, Thanks to everyone here.
> wishing best of luck to all those who are waiting ... have faith and dont lose heart you are very close !!!:lalala::lalala:


Congratulations Buddy. All the best for your job search and future endeavors.


----------



## cprem79

iamafreak said:


> someone who is applying from melbourne?
> 
> I got my medicals done on 20th August and they have sent me a copy of report to my address. It contains a sealed envelope saying "Do Not Open". Now do i need to send it to someone? I have no CO assigned yet. And i thought that the medical results will be sent online and i will have to do nothing in this regard.
> 
> Also, under my name i can still see the link "Organize your health exams", but for my wife the result just went after 4 days of her medical and say no health examinations are required.
> So i believe my wife's medicals have reached and not mine. My wife did her medicals from malaysia.
> 
> How long does it take for medicals to reach if done from melbourne?


That envelope, I believe, reaches you when you have done your medicals onshore but do not open it as it says.
The result must have been already sent to your the Global Health Office and they will inform your CO whether it has been auto cleared or referred to MOC.
I think you need to wait until the CO gives clear details about your medical status.
Do not heed the links, nothing to worry about their status.


----------



## iamafreak

thanks cprem79


----------



## rahulmenda

SS28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to inform you all that i got the Golden Mail .. it was a Direct grant !!
> It is an amazing feeling to get the final grant.. But the journey was roller coaster ride ...
> 
> This forum and people in this forum has been very helpful so far, Thanks to everyone here.
> wishing best of luck to all those who are waiting ... have faith and dont lose heart you are very close !!!:lalala::lalala:


Congrats have a gr8 life in Australia :lalala::lalala:


----------



## Going there

*SS28,* Congratulations!!!! Can you share your timeline, please?


----------



## killerbee82

I got the grant !!!!!!!!


----------



## The Marine

killerbee82 said:


> I got the grant !!!!!!!!


congrats ... good luck!


----------



## shyam

kirandadi said:


> Thank you Dude!!
> I have seen police clearance, should I have to apply for that now or after applying the visa ? Also my doubt is I have stayed in Australia in 2004-2006 Jan., is that required to get a police clearance from Australia aswell ?
> 
> Regards,
> Kiran


Yes Kiran. You would need AFP(Australian Federal Police) Certificate from Australia Police. This is mandatory.
One suggestion, give Australia address for mailing the certificate rather the Indian to get the certificate quicker. You can you friends address.
But your residential address should be Indian Address if you are in India.

To get this, you would need below. I got it issued in 5-6 hours.
-Australian driver license
-Australian bankstatement
-Indian Passport
-Any document that is equal to the Australian document

You would need any two of the above. to get the 100 points for AFP.
https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/


----------



## Hyd786

killerbee82 said:


> I got the grant !!!!!!!!


Hey killerbee82....

That's an Awesome news.... Congratulations & good luck for the future :dance:


----------



## Maddy27

Congrats to all who got their grants today, finally we are seeing the grants flowing.

Hope Rocky would come back to give us his great news soon too.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

killerbee82 said:


> I got the grant !!!!!!!!


Congrats Killerbee


----------



## Going there

*killerbee82 * CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!THATS SOOO GREAT!!!!


----------



## The Shobra

killerbee82 said:


> I got the grant !!!!!!!!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Anitha

Is there any Offshore July Applicant who got their grand this week ?


----------



## surinsin

Hi All,

Here is an update on my today's communication with CO.

Sent an email in the morning regarding the status of medicals. She said that she received my and my wife's medicals but not received my daughter's medicals.
So I sent another email with her medical receipt and she confirmed that now she is able to locate my daughter's medicals. So finally she has all our medicals.

Just wanted to know one thing as I applied through agent and my agent is authorize to send email to CO however I am communicating with her using my email and she is responding as well. Is there any possibility that she will send grant letter on my email or that email is automatic which will go to the address in their system i.e. my agents address.

Hope I will get some good news soon.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## kirandadi

expatdude said:


> Dear.
> 
> PCC is must. I do not know in your country in how many days you can arrange the pcc, I obtained the PCC in 1 week after applying for the PCC. I assume you can also get in 1 week. So i think you should not get bother with PCC.
> 
> Moreover when you will have lodged your application you will not be allocated a CO (case officer) instantly. There is a time of CO allocation i.e. 4-6 weeks normally. I will suggest you do not bother yourself with PCC for local country let CO ask it from you.FYI the PCC is required only for the current residential address for the local/native country.
> 
> Now for the other part of your stay in Australia i.e. 2004-2006. I think CO might not be interested in PCC of Australia but he/she might be interested so for the safe side you can start obtain the foreign PCC from now onward for the year 2004-2006 (Your stay in Aus) because obtaining foreign PCC might take a longer time (I have no idea and experience of it)


Thank you!! That is informative!!

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## Gurpreethm

killerbee82 said:


> I got the grant !!!!!!!!


Congrats man, enjoy ur day


----------



## kirandadi

shyam said:


> Yes Kiran. You would need AFP(Australian Federal Police) Certificate from Australia Police. This is mandatory.
> One suggestion, give Australia address for mailing the certificate rather the Indian to get the certificate quicker. You can you friends address.
> But your residential address should be Indian Address if you are in India.
> 
> To get this, you would need below. I got it issued in 5-6 hours.
> -Australian driver license
> -Australian bankstatement
> -Indian Passport
> -Any document that is equal to the Australian document
> 
> You would need any two of the above. to get the 100 points for AFP.
> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/


Thank you for your reply!! But I dont have Australian DL or Bank statement with me to submit to the AFP. How to go forward with this.

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## Birender

Anitha said:


> Is there any Offshore July Applicant who got their grand this week ?


And who applied in subclass 189.


----------



## cprem79

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is an update on my today's communication with CO.
> 
> Sent an email in the morning regarding the status of medicals. She said that she received my and my wife's medicals but not received my daughter's medicals.
> So I sent another email with her medical receipt and she confirmed that now she is able to locate my daughter's medicals. So finally she has all our medicals.
> 
> Just wanted to know one thing as I applied through agent and my agent is authorize to send email to CO however I am communicating with her using my email and she is responding as well. Is there any possibility that she will send grant letter on my email or that email is automatic which will go to the address in their system i.e. my agents address.
> 
> Hope I will get some good news soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


That's good news, surinsin...
If you have authorized an agent on your behalf, he will only receive the grant news...
Hopefully soon~:lalala:


----------



## mindfreak

killerbee82 said:


> I got the grant !!!!!!!!


congratulations mate!!!


----------



## shehpar

Hi,

Can someone please tell me the phone contact so that I can call them for 189 status?


----------



## aamirrehman

killerbee82 said:


> I got the grant !!!!!!!!


Heartiest Congratulations, Killerbee. 

You certainly deserve this moment. Pleaes enjoy this day to the fullest.

Even I have the same officer (JH), will be extremely thankful if you can kindly respond to the following queries,

*Query 1 : * Was your employement verification performed? If so, how was it done?

*Query 2 : * As per your signature, CO was assigned on 25/7? Did he ask for some documents on 25/7?

*Query 3 : * As per your signature, additional documents were asked on 9/8, what were these documents?

*Query 4 : * When did u submit your PCC? As same CO asked me on 9/8 on the day (when he got assigned) about PCC for myself and wife (even though these were already uploaded). I submitted on next day however still the status is "Requested" for PCC on EVISA page. Can you guide what to do next based on your experience?

Thanks in advance for your feedback and once again congraulations to you for this wonderful achievement.


----------



## killerbee82

I would like to thank you all that have been with me during this journey and this forum is a best friend 

People advices and knowledge helps us to get through this excruciating pain of waiting but trust me this is the best feeling after grant 

Thank you all

I will always be available to help any requiring info 
Thanks again for the best wishes 

I will go thru the messages n reply as much as possible as of now I m going to get some CPR as I can't breathe loooool woooo saaaa in excitement hahaha


----------



## raminbdjp

raminbdjp said:


> No mate.
> 
> I guess he is on leave.
> 
> This is quite unusual not to get any raply of several mails from CO.




My guess is correct eventually. My CO is not in work. 

Today another CO from same team has replied my email on behalf of my CO. 
He has requested me to submit form 815. I have sent already. 

Yesterday my e-visa page showed “No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship”.

Thus, I thought form 815 would not be necessary.

*Now again confused weather another CO can issue grant or not.*

Does anyone have any idea about similar situation?

Thanks


----------



## SS28

killerbee82 said:


> I got the grant !!!!!!!!


Congrats KillerBee...


----------



## raminbdjp

killerbee82 said:


> I got the grant !!!!!!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## killerbee82

aamirrehman said:


> Heartiest Congratulations, Killerbee.
> 
> You certainly deserve this moment. Pleaes enjoy this day to the fullest.
> 
> Even I have the same officer (JH), will be extremely thankful if you can kindly respond to the following queries,
> 
> Query 1 : Was your employement verification performed? If so, how was it done?
> 
> Query 2 : As per your signature, CO was assigned on 25/7? Did he ask for some documents on 25/7?
> 
> Query 3 : As per your signature, additional documents were asked on 9/8, what were these documents?
> 
> Query 4 : When did u submit your PCC? As same CO asked me on 9/8 on the day (when he got assigned) about PCC for myself and wife (even though these were already uploaded). I submitted on next day however still the status is "Requested" for PCC on EVISA page. Can you guide what to do next based on your experience?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your feedback and once again congraulations to you for this wonderful achievement.


1) no verification that I know of I did not claim point for work as I only has 1.5 years of exp

2) no he was reviewing at that time 9 aug was further docs requested my Fbi clearance n health exam since mine were referred he did not have it

3) as above

4)when it still says requested after upload that means he hasn't come back to check the portal yet to change the status whenever he asked for docs I uploaded as well as emailed him

Hope this helps


----------



## gtaark

What could be the meaning of routine checks in my case?

My medicals have been cleared and submitted all documents (PCC, Form 80 and Other requested docs).


----------



## killerbee82

Also a tip I m not sure if its 100 percent whenever he requested docs n I didn't hear from him for a week I would call diac and ask . This way they lodge the call n I guess he gets notified that a query was made but I only did this twice don't overdo it this will have negative impact so I kept to the minimum


----------



## killerbee82

And I did not submit form 80 n neither he asked for it


----------



## farshid_mis

shehpar said:


> Hi friends.
> Today I found an issue in my application process.
> 
> I applied in july 18 and got an email from team 13 that my aaplication has not been assigned to team 13. But they asked for forn 80. 1221 and my cv. The important thing I missed is they aaked for form80 including character assessment. Which I didnt provided. They gave time for 28 days after that mail days
> 
> I didn't hear ffrom them till now. Yesterday I saw mail in details and ahocked that I didn't provided police.
> 
> I will provide by this week.
> 
> Does they reject/evaluate without informing me that what is missed.
> Please if someone had something like this then tell me the situation or consequences.
> 
> Also please if someone can provide me the contact number so I can call them to explain this.
> 
> Sheh.


My situation is same as you.
I got an email from team 13 asking for form 80, form 1221, and CV which were sent. But, I cannot see the "Police Check" request in their email. 

Here is the original text:

"
Form 80

All applicants over 16 years of age are requested to complete and return a *Form 80 Personal Particulars for assessment including character assessment*. Please note that this form is required regardless of whether or not a copy has been previously provided.
"

The highlighted text "*Personal Particulars for assessment including character assessment*" is the title of the form 80 as can be seen in the .pdf format. It does not mean you need to include "Police Check" document.

Do you mention to this sentence or you have another hint?


----------



## himanarw

cprem79 said:


> Do you have any work experience certificate? or any contract for the said job?
> If not, then you should produce the cash vouchers as evidence if you don't have anything else to prove.
> Still it is at the whole discretion of the CO to get convinced or perform an employment check on that job.
> Do not listen to your so called agent.
> Just upload your cash vouchers at no other go.


Indeed I have Referral letter and salary certificate from my employer.. I again got it signed and stamped from my director.. Can share the cash vouchers for sure but my agent is saying dont do that.. she is suggesting we can write to CO that I dont fall under any tax bracket hence no Taxation certificate..

Dont know what to do ?

My agent is dumb as cash voucher is the only receipt i get every month from my employer and it can further be treated as salary proof as Its on company's name and stamped by the director too..

Donn know what to do. I reckon convincing agent is even harder than convincing CO  

Thanks for your revert mate.. Appreciate that..

Lemme see what I can do on the same.. still do we have another way to show the same to CO if m not showing cash vouchers(as suggested by my agent)

BEst Regards


----------



## amitso

killerbee82 said:


> I got the grant !!!!!!!!


Congratulations..!!


----------



## Gurpreethm

raminbdjp said:


> My guess is correct eventually. My CO is not in work.
> 
> Today another CO from same team has replied my email on behalf of my CO.
> He has requested me to submit form 815. I have sent already.
> 
> Yesterday my e-visa page showed &#147;No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship&#148;.
> 
> Thus, I thought form 815 would not be necessary.
> 
> Now again confused weather another CO can issue grant or not.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea about similar situation?
> 
> Thanks


Was ur medical reffered?


----------



## cprem79

farshid_mis said:


> My situation is same as you.
> I got an email from team 13 asking for form 80, form 1221, and CV which were sent. But, I cannot see the "Police Check" request in their email.
> 
> Here is the original text:
> 
> "
> Form 80
> 
> All applicants over 16 years of age are requested to complete and return a *Form 80 Personal Particulars for assessment including character assessment*. Please note that this form is required regardless of whether or not a copy has been previously provided.
> "
> 
> The highlighted text "*Personal Particulars for assessment including character assessment*" is the title of the form 80 as can be seen in the .pdf format. It does not mean you need to include "Police Check" document.
> 
> Do you mention to this sentence or you have another hint?


As far as I know, PCC would be a mandatory submission for all applicants above age 18.
Even if the CO has not mentioned that, it would be better to keep it ready.
Since you don't want to delay your grant just because the CO didn't request for PCC but if she does later, that would again consume time.
So, my suggestion is though you prepare the Form80, please try to initiate to get the PCC as well.
But again, it's upto you.

This is what I received from CO:

*CHARACTER REQUIREMENTS

Evidence of Character - National Overseas Police Certificates
In order to be granted a visa for entry to Australia you must meet the character test. You must provide a police clearance certificate from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years, these 12 months are calculated cumulatively, not consecutively.
Country-specific instructions on how to obtain a police clearance is at
www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf.
Form 80
All persons over age of 16 years must also complete and immediately return a Form 80 Personal
Particulars for Character Checking. Note that Malaysian citizens born before 1978 must provide
old and new Identity Card numbers at Q14 of the form.*


----------



## shehpar

farshid_mis said:


> My situation is same as you.
> I got an email from team 13 asking for form 80, form 1221, and CV which were sent. But, I cannot see the "Police Check" request in their email.
> 
> Here is the original text:
> 
> "
> Form 80
> 
> All applicants over 16 years of age are requested to complete and return a *Form 80 Personal Particulars for assessment including character assessment*. Please note that this form is required regardless of whether or not a copy has been previously provided.
> "
> 
> The highlighted text "*Personal Particulars for assessment including character assessment*" is the title of the form 80 as can be seen in the .pdf format. It does not mean you need to include "Police Check" document.
> 
> Do you mention to this sentence or you have another hint?


Yes. you are right.


----------



## cprem79

himanarw said:


> Indeed I have Referral letter and salary certificate from my employer.. I again got it signed and stamped from my director.. Can share the cash vouchers for sure but my agent is saying dont do that.. she is suggesting we can write to CO that I dont fall under any tax bracket hence no Taxation certificate..
> 
> Dont know what to do ?
> 
> My agent is dumb as cash voucher is the only receipt i get every month from my employer and it can further be treated as salary proof as Its on company's name and stamped by the director too..
> 
> Donn know what to do. I reckon convincing agent is even harder than convincing CO
> 
> Thanks for your revert mate.. Appreciate that..
> 
> Lemme see what I can do on the same.. still do we have another way to show the same to CO if m not showing cash vouchers(as suggested by my agent)
> 
> BEst Regards


Cash vouchers can also be treated as payslips and would be a valid proof of your employment with that company since it carries the company name and director's seal.
I don't understand why the agent is refusing to submit those.
However it is your application and you have all the rights to submit whatever you can inorder to obtain the visa.
You can tell the agent that if some problem arises due to submitting the cash vouchers, you will take responsibility. That may perhaps calm them down.
The salary certificate which you submit would be a parallel advantage where it will show that the said salary was being paid to you through the cash vouchers.
It will be very helpful to avoid any employment checks to be done on you later for lack of evidence.
Go ahead with all what you have~


----------



## killerbee82

And I did not submit form 80 n neither he asked for it


----------



## shehpar

BY the way, I have a situation. they company where i worked for two years from 2005 till 2007. They just gave me pay which was handsome amount by cash. didnt provide any slip, invoice, just took signature on one register. this company is no more as they closed and moved to another country.

what evidence do i need to provide in that case?


----------



## PDHUNT

shehpar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me the phone contact so that I can call them for 189 status?


The number is 00611300364613.

But I advice you to wait for few more weeks as currently CO allocation time is 9-10 weeks and you are currently in 7th week after application date. I have got my CO allocated on the very next day, I have finished 10th week. See my time line below.


----------



## cprem79

shehpar said:


> BY the way, I have a situation. they company where i worked for two years from 2005 till 2007. They just gave me pay which was handsome amount by cash. didnt provide any slip, invoice, just took signature on one register. this company is no more as they closed and moved to another country.
> 
> what evidence do i need to provide in that case?


Employment certificate (Work Experience Certificate), Employment contract, Relieveing letter, Taxation documents - any of these?


----------



## raminbdjp

Gurpreethm said:


> Was ur medical reffered?


Yes, but yesterday it was cleared by MOC.


----------



## himanarw

cprem79 said:


> Cash vouchers can also be treated as payslips and would be a valid proof of your employment with that company since it carries the company name and director's seal.
> I don't understand why the agent is refusing to submit those.
> However it is your application and you have all the rights to submit whatever you can inorder to obtain the visa.
> You can tell the agent that if some problem arises due to submitting the cash vouchers, you will take responsibility. That may perhaps calm them down.
> The salary certificate which you submit would be a parallel advantage where it will show that the said salary was being paid to you through the cash vouchers.
> It will be very helpful to avoid any employment checks to be done on you later for lack of evidence.
> Go ahead with all what you have~


Thanks mate.. will surely do that


----------



## shehpar

cprem79 said:


> Employment certificate (Work Experience Certificate), Employment contract, Relieveing letter, Taxation documents - any of these?


Employement certificate is there at the time of leaving that employer. But again the company is no more with those party so dont know how to validate this? but this is my first employer. after this I worked on 4 employers and currently working in a big organization.


----------



## whizzard

killerbee82 said:


> I would like to thank you all that have been with me during this journey and this forum is a best friend
> 
> People advices and knowledge helps us to get through this excruciating pain of waiting but trust me this is the best feeling after grant
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> I will always be available to help any requiring info
> Thanks again for the best wishes
> 
> I will go thru the messages n reply as much as possible as of now I m going to get some CPR as I can't breathe loooool woooo saaaa in excitement hahaha


Congratulations Killerbee


----------



## Anitha

Today below the line "No health examinations are required .."
I got the following link 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant'
Which leads me to Form80.
Does this means that a Co has been allocated to me?


----------



## Anitha

Today below the line "No health examinations are required .."
I got the following link 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant'
Which leads me to Form80.

Does this means that a Co has been allocated to me.


----------



## josh.machine

Anitha said:


> Today below the line "No health examinations are required .."
> I got the following link 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant'
> Which leads me to Form80.
> Does this means that a Co has been allocated to me?


I gues so thats good news even I have not uploaded form 80. Dunno when I will get my CO


----------



## Birender

Anitha said:


> Today below the line "No health examinations are required .."
> I got the following link 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant'
> Which leads me to Form80.
> Does this means that a Co has been allocated to me?


Congratulations. 

You are an offshore applicant?
Are you claiming points for your work ex?
Your ACS is in old format?


----------



## mini2ran

Hi Killerbee,
Congrats for the grant!

Yours and mine are same CO.. Lets pray for me also a speedy grant..

One General Q to all, how to know whether my medicals are cleared or refered to MOC?

TIA


----------



## ssaditya

killerbee82 said:


> I got the grant !!!!!!!!


congrats


----------



## ssaditya

hope we all will be back with the golden mail soon


----------



## PDHUNT

Any Grant or CO today?


----------



## Anitha

I'm an Offshore applicant
I did my ACS in Novemeber

Anyone else got the link to form 80, Is it a system generated message?
My agent said that Co will mail and ask us for Form 80.


----------



## killerbee82

Anitha said:


> Today below the line "No health examinations are required .."
> I got the following link 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant'
> Which leads me to Form80.
> 
> Does this means that a Co has been allocated to me.


Cleared !!!! Ur meds are cleared


----------



## Gurpreethm

mini2ran said:


> Hi Killerbee,
> Congrats for the grant!
> 
> Yours and mine are same CO.. Lets pray for me also a speedy grant..
> 
> One General Q to all, how to know whether my medicals are cleared or refered to MOC?
> 
> TIA


Check ur eVisa status if 'Organize ur health' link is there then reffered and if showing 'No health examination required..' Then its clear.


----------



## Gurpreethm

ssaditya said:


> hope we all will be back with the golden mail soon


Waiting waiting


----------



## ssaditya

as ur medicals cleared u are close to grant


----------



## Tans

PDHUNT said:


> Any Grant or CO today?


Yes, I called them up and the lady told that I have got a CO. When I asked her for team details or CO name, she said that it is confidential and CO will contact me if anything is needed.

Has any one in this forum searched his/her CO name in FB/Twitter/Linkedin to check his/her profile??


----------



## vinnie88

PCC from your country of birth is mandatory but PCCs for any second or third countries that you have lived other than your country of birth is not. It depends on whether CO asks for it or not. 

my CO didnt ask for my malaysian PCC, i lived and worked there for more than 2 years.


----------



## Birender

Anitha said:


> I'm an Offshore applicant
> I did my ACS in Novemeber
> 
> Anyone else got the link to form 80, Is it a system generated message?
> My agent said that Co will mail and ask us for Form 80.


sorry to buzz you again and again. 

But are you claiming points for complete skilled work ex?


----------



## praveenreddy

Friends 

Require help in regard to information on visa fee payment as I need to pay 6160 Aud for me n family.how to pay such a huge amount in single swipe. Can seniors guide me about the payment criteria and the ways in payment. As iam from India its little hard to find the credit card with this high limit. 

Looking for help.


----------



## raminbdjp

mini2ran said:


> Hi Killerbee,
> Congrats for the grant!
> 
> Yours and mine are same CO.. Lets pray for me also a speedy grant..
> 
> One General Q to all, how to know whether my medicals are cleared or refered to MOC?
> 
> TIA



Did your CO contact you? 
Usually CO informed in the first mail if medical is referred.

Secondly if "Organize your health---" is still remaining in evisa page, then your medical has been referred. If evisa page shows 'No health examination required----, then it is cleared.


----------



## cprem79

vinnie88 said:


> PCC from your country of birth is mandatory but PCCs for any second or third countries that you have lived other than your country of birth is not. It depends on whether CO asks for it or not.
> 
> my CO didnt ask for my malaysian PCC, i lived and worked there for more than 2 years.


I would contradict that since I didn't give the PCC from my country of birth which the CO even confirmed that it is not required.
The reason is in the past 10 years, I was out of my country and even I cumulatively calculated my vacation period spent there. It still didn't add up to 12 months. So the CO was satisfied that it is not needed for my application.
However I gave her the PCC for the other 2 countries where I lived and worked.
Iam doubtful whether they changed the rules lately because Iam talking about my application submitted in May.


----------



## josh.machine

Offshore applicant then even better new, as per your sig u applied on 31st July.. i applied on 8th July so should i expect a CO? 
Also just checked my visa page, no link for complete character assessment.


----------



## cprem79

shehpar said:


> Employement certificate is there at the time of leaving that employer. But again the company is no more with those party so dont know how to validate this? but this is my first employer. after this I worked on 4 employers and currently working in a big organization.


Please submit whatever you have at hand to prove that employment.
By the way, was it your nominated occupation and do you claim work experience for that employment?
Since you have worked for that concern in 2003-2005 and you were with 4 employers after that it means you have quite a long experience (say 10 years as of now), then you may count just 8 out of that (in your nominated occupation is mandatory) if you claim 15 points for your overseas work employment.


----------



## killerbee82

mini2ran said:


> Hi Killerbee,
> Congrats for the grant!
> 
> Yours and mine are same CO.. Lets pray for me also a speedy grant..
> 
> One General Q to all, how to know whether my medicals are cleared or refered to MOC?
> 
> TIA


He contacted me said that he has not received my meds even though I had done it and my org your health link was active that means referred when they are cleared either after being referred or after auto cleared the message in place of that link will say no health examinations required for this app based on the info provided...


----------



## killerbee82

praveenreddy said:


> Friends
> 
> Require help in regard to information on visa fee payment as I need to pay 6160 Aud for me n family.how to pay such a huge amount in single swipe. Can seniors guide me about the payment criteria and the ways in payment. As iam from India its little hard to find the credit card with this high limit.
> 
> Looking for help.


Either get a friends cc or try the prepaid credit cards


----------



## Gurpreethm

praveenreddy said:


> Friends
> 
> Require help in regard to information on visa fee payment as I need to pay 6160 Aud for me n family.how to pay such a huge amount in single swipe. Can seniors guide me about the payment criteria and the ways in payment. As iam from India its little hard to find the credit card with this high limit.
> 
> Looking for help.


If u r in India then u can take prepaid/preloaded AUD card from HDFC or ICICI


----------



## raminbdjp

praveenreddy said:


> Friends
> 
> Require help in regard to information on visa fee payment as I need to pay 6160 Aud for me n family.how to pay such a huge amount in single swipe. Can seniors guide me about the payment criteria and the ways in payment. As iam from India its little hard to find the credit card with this high limit.
> 
> Looking for help.


I think it is really tough situation for you.

If you have friends in abroad, you can try to request them.


----------



## VGrover

CO allocated


----------



## Anitha

Birender said:


> sorry to buzz you again and again.
> 
> But are you claiming points for complete skilled work ex?


Yes I claim points for my work experience.
When applied for ACS I had 6yrs 2 months exp so I claimed for the same.


----------



## shehpar

cprem79 said:


> Please submit whatever you have at hand to prove that employment.
> By the way, was it your nominated occupation and do you claim work experience for that employment?
> Since you have worked for that concern in 2003-2005 and you were with 4 employers after that it means you have quite a long experience (say 10 years as of now), then you may count just 8 out of that (in your nominated occupation is mandatory) if you claim 15 points for your overseas work employment.


Hi,

I started working in 2005. This was my first employer. I also put this as nominated employer in ACS.

I have one other question. What about ACS/ DIAC alignments? I have been evaluated mefore apr as per old rules. Will DIAC follow the same for me. i.e., will not cutt my exp. or will apply new rules on me?


----------



## Anitha

josh.machine said:


> Offshore applicant then even better new, as per your sig u applied on 31st July.. i applied on 8th July so should i expect a CO?
> Also just checked my visa page, no link for complete character assessment.


Have you uploaded your Form80 and Form 1221 before
If they are not able to view your uploaded Form80 then also you will get this link..


----------



## Anitha

josh.machine said:


> Offshore applicant then even better new, as per your sig u applied on 31st July.. i applied on 8th July so should i expect a CO?
> Also just checked my visa page, no link for complete character assessment.


'Shift move' also lodged his application on July 31st and he has also got this link on August 30th.
But dint hear any further updates from him


----------



## Gurpreethm

pharma_prem said:


> can i pay the fee from australia also


Yes yes


----------



## The Marine

How long does it take from the date a CO is assigned till decision is made. I think this may vary do you to a lot of reasons but let's assume everything is front uploaded.


----------



## josh.machine

Anitha said:


> Have you uploaded your Form80 and Form 1221 before
> If they are not able to view your uploaded Form80 then also you will get this link..


I have not uploaded either one of them yet. I thought it was only form 80 we had to upload.


----------



## Anitha

killerbee82 said:


> Cleared !!!! Ur meds are cleared


If we get Form80 Link it means Meds are cleared is it ?
So CO has been allocated to me or it is a System generated message?


----------



## Anitha

VGrover said:


> CO allocated


Congrats!!!

Did you get any mail from CO or you called and checked with DIAC?


----------



## mayankp

PDHUNT said:


> Any Grant or CO today?


Hey PDHUNT, you are the next for Grant. Awaiting your update.


----------



## PDHUNT

mayankp said:


> Hey PDHUNT, you are the next for Grant. Awaiting your update.


Yeah.....
Hope for the best....
I have submitted my documents yesterday....
Finger Crossed :fingerscrossed: ......


----------



## cprem79

Anitha said:


> If we get Form80 Link it means Meds are cleared is it ?
> So CO has been allocated to me or it is a System generated message?


When you read "No health requirements ......", that may indicate your meds are cleared.
No relation of meds with the Form80.
Form80 is another formality which should be submitted mandatory.
A CO must be looking up at your application hence the appearanc of the Character Assessment links.
Just upload everything requested and wait patiently.
The visa grant will knock at your email soon~


----------



## mohsinhere

Hi,

Today I received the PCC from High Commision of India at Singapore....Should I get this attested from embassy or notarized before uploading??

Thanks
Mohsin


----------



## starwars123

mohsinhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I received the PCC from High Commision of India at Singapore....Should I get this attested from embassy or notarized before uploading??
> 
> Thanks
> Mohsin


 hello mohsin do you have a co already? Can you tell me the process?


----------



## thanich

mohsinhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I received the PCC from High Commision of India at Singapore....Should I get this attested from embassy or notarized before uploading??
> 
> Thanks
> Mohsin


Hi Mohsin, 

How did you get singapore PCC? . You have got any reference letter from CO?


----------



## vinnie88

farshid_mis said:


> My situation is same as you.
> I got an email from team 13 asking for form 80, form 1221, and CV which were sent. But, I cannot see the "Police Check" request in their email.
> 
> Here is the original text:
> 
> "
> Form 80
> 
> All applicants over 16 years of age are requested to complete and return a *Form 80 Personal Particulars for assessment including character assessment*. Please note that this form is required regardless of whether or not a copy has been previously provided.
> "
> 
> The highlighted text "*Personal Particulars for assessment including character assessment*" is the title of the form 80 as can be seen in the .pdf format. It does not mean you need to include "Police Check" document.
> 
> Do you mention to this sentence or you have another hint?


usually form1221 means security check is going to initiate. And if CO doesnt request PCC and/or medicals at the time of allocation it means the security check most probably exceeds 12 months because they dont want to waste your time and money by asking for somethin that's gonna expire soon. In this case, PCC is clearly not asked so dont submit it yet. but if they ask for form 1221 AND pcc+meds it means you will undergo security checks but it wont take more than a year, probably depending on your case CO will prioritize the checks


----------



## VGrover

Anitha said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Did you get any mail from CO or you called and checked with DIAC?


Yeah he contacted throu' email , he has requested documents to prove my In laws dependency on us ..as we included them as non-migrating dependents in our 189 application. 

I have requested him the let me know the procedure to move them from dependents to non-migrating family members.

Waiting for his reply ...


----------



## akshay1229

*PCC query*

hello everyone..

in PCC, do we get link on e-visa page or in email. I am done with all docs and uploaded all docs.. Just waiting for CO to ask me for PCC..

So, tell me Do i ll get link on e-visa portal or in email or both?

I tried to get PCC in my country but they ask to provide PCC request letter so its pending in my case.

Thanks


----------



## akshay1229

*PCC query*

hello everyone..

in PCC, do we get link on e-visa page or in email. I am done with all docs and uploaded all docs.. Just waiting for CO to ask me for PCC..

So, tell me Do i ll get link on e-visa portal or in email or both?

I tried to get PCC in my country but they ask to provide PCC request letter so its pending in my case.

Thanks


----------



## amitso

akshay1229 said:


> hello everyone..
> 
> in PCC, do we get link on e-visa page or in email. I am done with all docs and uploaded all docs.. Just waiting for CO to ask me for PCC..
> 
> So, tell me Do i ll get link on e-visa portal or in email or both?
> 
> I tried to get PCC in my country but they ask to provide PCC request letter so its pending in my case.
> 
> Thanks


You can frontload it to Character Requirements, or when CO asks, you can send it through the email,

Better frontload, which might lead to a direct grant without CO asking you for anything.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## The Shobra

akshay1229 said:


> hello everyone..
> 
> in PCC, do we get link on e-visa page or in email. I am done with all docs and uploaded all docs.. Just waiting for CO to ask me for PCC..
> 
> So, tell me Do i ll get link on e-visa portal or in email or both?
> 
> I tried to get PCC in my country but they ask to provide PCC request letter so its pending in my case.
> 
> Thanks


I think you have to Waite until the CO email you


----------



## akshay1229

amitso said:


> You can frontload it to Character Requirements, or when CO asks, you can send it through the email,
> 
> Better frontload, which might lead to a direct grant without CO asking you for anything.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for quick reply.

u know..In India, at different location, people are of different opinions..

I went to PSK for PCC. One rude lady to get me visa acknowledgement letter.. I showed it..

But again she asked me to produce PCC request letter that I could not produce without CO....that y I am asking that..

Do i get intimation of PCC by link on e-visa page or by email or by both ways?


----------



## akiimanu

akshay1229 said:


> hello everyone..
> 
> in PCC, do we get link on e-visa page or in email. I am done with all docs and uploaded all docs.. Just waiting for CO to ask me for PCC..
> 
> So, tell me Do i ll get link on e-visa portal or in email or both?
> 
> I tried to get PCC in my country but they ask to provide PCC request letter so its pending in my case.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Akshay, 

Based on our experience and other forum members from India, uploading all the docs upfront is a plus. So you are doing good there. For obtaining PCC in India, we don't need any request at all. You have to go to Passport Seva kendra and get it done. Thats how most of the folks here have done including us.

All the best m8.


----------



## akshay1229

akiimanu said:


> Hi Akshay,
> 
> Based on our experience and other forum members from India, uploading all the docs upfront is a plus. So you are doing good there. For obtaining PCC in India, we don't need any request at all. You have to go to Passport Seva kendra and get it done. Thats how most of the folks here have done including us.
> 
> All the best m8.


Thanks but at PSK vadodara, one rude lady refused to issue PCC without request letter. Thsty I m waiting for CO


----------



## mohsinhere

thanich said:


> Hi Mohsin,
> 
> How did you get singapore PCC? . You have got any reference letter from CO?


Not Singapore PCC.... What I got is Indian PCC...
Regarding Singapore PCC, I had send a request for appeal for coc to spf... Then they send me a couple of forms which I need to fill in and also they need the official request from diac for which we have to wait till co is assigned...


----------



## ashish0401

Anitha said:


> I'm an Offshore applicant
> I did my ACS in Novemeber
> 
> Anyone else got the link to form 80, Is it a system generated message?
> My agent said that Co will mail and ask us for Form 80.


Hi anitha,

Its a system message comes by default.
I lodged on 10 aug and even i have the links for me.
You will get mail one CO assigned.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Gurpreethm

akshay1229 said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> 
> u know..In India, at different location, people are of different opinions..
> 
> I went to PSK for PCC. One rude lady to get me visa acknowledgement letter.. I showed it..
> 
> But again she asked me to produce PCC request letter that I could not produce without CO....that y I am asking that..
> 
> Do i get intimation of PCC by link on e-visa page or by email or by both ways?


Kindly share the location
But as per rule u need to fill online form and take printout for the same to PSK between 9 - 11am along with ur passport and if everything is right then u will get the letter on same day.


----------



## mohsinhere

starwars123 said:


> hello mohsin do you have a co already? Can you tell me the process?


Not yet... I'm still waiting... In Singapore to get PCC we need the official request letter... So we have to wait...


----------



## ashish0401

Anitha said:


> Have you uploaded your Form80 and Form 1221 before
> If they are not able to view your uploaded Form80 then also you will get this link..



NO,
its a system glitch.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## mayankp

akshay1229 said:


> hello everyone..
> 
> in PCC, do we get link on e-visa page or in email. I am done with all docs and uploaded all docs.. Just waiting for CO to ask me for PCC..
> 
> So, tell me Do i ll get link on e-visa portal or in email or both?
> 
> I tried to get PCC in my country but they ask to provide PCC request letter so its pending in my case.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Akshay

If you are going to take PCC from Vadodara PSK, I think you need to wait for CO's request because APO here is very rigid, without the copy of request, visa applicaiton summary etc sent by CO, she will throw away your PCC application.

I would advise you to wait.

Regards
Mayank


----------



## manan_1986

Getting PCC in gujarat will atleast take 10 to 12 days so it would be better if u wait for CO to ask for PCC so u have the necessary documents to show to the PSK.. Once u get that make sure u run to the police HQ and get that inquiry to your local police and make sure u get that local inquiry reverted to the police HQ QUICKLY and then again go to police HQ and give them $$$ to get your inquiry updated quickly, it should not take more than 10 to 12 days...


----------



## au applicant

Well I am not sure if an agent can help in this case....if the occupation is not there what can an agent do...


----------



## ashish0401

VGrover said:


> CO allocated



Great ,

It seems DIAC is slowly coming back to 8 weeks CO allocation period.
Nice.... :fingerscrossed:

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## The Marine

The Marine said:


> How long does it take from the date a CO is assigned till decision is made. I think this may vary do you to a lot of reasons but let's assume everything is front uploaded.


guys any suggestions here?


----------



## Gurpreethm

The Marine said:


> guys any suggestions here?


No comments


----------



## GulPak

killerbee82 said:


> I got the grant !!!!!!!!


Congrats and good luck for future


----------



## akshay1229

mayankp said:


> Hey Akshay
> 
> If you are going to take PCC from Vadodara PSK, I think you need to wait for CO's request because APO here is very rigid, without the copy of request, visa applicaiton summary etc sent by CO, she will throw away your PCC application.
> 
> I would advise you to wait.
> 
> Regards
> Mayank


Thanks Mayank...I think you from Vadodara...can we share our contact details so we can be helpful to each other..Thanks...PM me..


----------



## Gurpreethm

GulPak said:


> Congrats and good luck for future


Gulpak u had applied log back, why u approval is still pending is there any specific reason.


----------



## starwars123

mohsinhere said:


> Not yet... I'm still waiting... In Singapore to get PCC we need the official request letter... So we have to wait...


 what is the procedure to get from indian high commission singapore? Dont they need letter from diac? Thanks.


----------



## mike alic

starwars123 said:


> what is the procedure to get from indian high commission singapore? Dont they need letter from diac? Thanks.


they need letter from DIAC


----------



## thanich

mohsinhere said:


> Not Singapore PCC.... What I got is Indian PCC...
> Regarding Singapore PCC, I had send a request for appeal for coc to spf... Then they send me a couple of forms which I need to fill in and also they need the official request from diac for which we have to wait till co is assigned...


To whom you approached for singapore COC to get those forms.


----------



## akiimanu

mayankp said:


> Hey Akshay
> 
> If you are going to take PCC from Vadodara PSK, I think you need to wait for CO's request because APO here is very rigid, without the copy of request, visa applicaiton summary etc sent by CO, she will throw away your PCC application.
> 
> I would advise you to wait.
> 
> Regards
> Mayank


It is strange guys 
any ways, then you just have to w8 right.
all the best !!


----------



## PDHUNT

akshay1229 said:


> Thanks but at PSK vadodara, one rude lady refused to issue PCC without request letter. Thsty I m waiting for CO


Hi Akshay,

I also had little fight with that rude lady for giving me PCC based on my Application Summery letter. But she refused and told me the last words, "Do complain to anyone but I will not give you letter without letter form consulate which mentioning the requirement of PCC". Very next day I got the mail form CO asking for PCC. But still you can reschedule appointment for PCC in passport.gov.in. 
Hope this helps


----------



## mayankp

PDHUNT said:


> Hi Akshay,
> 
> I also had little fight with that rude lady for giving me PCC based on my Application Summery letter. But she refused and told me the last words, "Do complain to anyone but I will not give you letter without letter form consulate which mentioning the requirement of PCC". Very next day I got the mail form CO asking for PCC. But still you can reschedule appointment for PCC in passport.gov.in.
> Hope this helps


Hey PDHUNT

Are you also from Vadodara? If yes, send your mail id through PM. We can be in touch.


----------



## mohsinhere

starwars123 said:


> what is the procedure to get from indian high commission singapore? Dont they need letter from diac? Thanks.


Actually for Indian High Commission, letter from DIAC is not required. I provided them the visa acknowledgment letter, Full Application and check list. Then the lady there asked me if there is a request letter. I told her it takes around 2 months to get a letter...so she asked where in the checklist it is mentioned about PCC. I showed her the requirement for character evidence in the check list. that's it...


----------



## mohsinhere

thanich said:


> To whom you approached for singapore COC to get those forms.


I got it from this link...

Certificate of Clearance

If you need, I can forward you the email I got from Singapore Police Force which also has the forms.


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> Hey PDHUNT
> 
> Are you also from Vadodara? If yes, send your mail id through PM. We can be in touch.


Hey guys anybody from abad?...I'm dying here waiting for the CO....


----------



## Mashtor

Hello,
I am worried about my medical status. I completed my medical test about one month ago but organise your medical link still showing in my eVisa page. When I click on that link for print information sheet, it is showing:
501 Medical Examination: Completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination: Completed
707 HIV test: Completed

I can not understand about the status. If it goes to be referred, how they will notify me?


----------



## DesiTadka

Akshay,

I went through similar unfortunate experience as I wanted to get PCC done before even I lodge my application. After fighting a lot and showing the invitation letter, I managed to convince them after wasting 6 hours at PSK.

I suggest, if you have an invitation letter, you take printout of that, printout of required documents for 190 and try another PSK location if available in your city.

This is pathetic but we don't have choice but to deal with this system.



akshay1229 said:


> hello everyone..
> 
> in PCC, do we get link on e-visa page or in email. I am done with all docs and uploaded all docs.. Just waiting for CO to ask me for PCC..
> 
> So, tell me Do i ll get link on e-visa portal or in email or both?
> 
> I tried to get PCC in my country but they ask to provide PCC request letter so its pending in my case.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## needpr

Hey Guys - Is there at any point (during Visa assessment or after grant) the DIAC may ask for proof of funds?


----------



## GulPak

Gurpreethm said:


> Gulpak u had applied log back, why u approval is still pending is there any specific reason.


I don’t know exactly whats going on. After a long wait of 4.5 months MOC asked for additional test on 15th April. Result submitted on 4th June. Again in the queue and CO contacted on 23rd July and asked for health undertaking which I have submitted on same day. On 5th Aug CO replied to my mail that she is just waiting for internal processing to clear then she will be ready to make a decision. I have sent email on 20th Aug and 2nd Sep but no reply. This is my 3rd CO. Its really been a long time now, just Pray for me . Thanks


----------



## needpr

cprem79 said:


> When you read "No health requirements ......", that may indicate your meds are cleared.
> No relation of meds with the Form80.
> Form80 is another formality which should be submitted mandatory.
> A CO must be looking up at your application hence the appearanc of the Character Assessment links.
> Just upload everything requested and wait patiently.
> The visa grant will knock at your email soon~


Hey Buddy,
In my application for primary applicant if I click on link for organizing health checkup and tries to print it then it shows me the uploaded form from the hospital and for dependent the link dosen't show at all instead it shows "No health requirements ......". 

So does it mean that Meds are cleared for both the applicants or its just cleared for dependent. Also does it mean that CO has been assigned and working on our application?

Thanks.


----------



## venkatravinder

needpr said:


> Hey Guys - Is there at any point (during Visa assessment or after grant) the DIAC may ask for proof of funds?


Never


----------



## expatdude

When you will ask your CO he/she will tell you that your meds are referred. Once they will be cleared your organize health link will be disappeared.



Mashtor said:


> Hello,
> I am worried about my medical status. I completed my medical test about one month ago but organise your medical link still showing in my eVisa page. When I click on that link for print information sheet, it is showing:
> 501 Medical Examination: Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination: Completed
> 707 HIV test: Completed
> 
> I can not understand about the status. If it goes to be referred, how they will notify me?


----------



## expatdude

if(organize_health_link.equals("disappeared")){
System.out.println("Medical are cleared from MOC");
}else{
System.out.println("Still pending at MOC side to be clear");
}


----------



## whizzard

If one takes the medical exams on a day but the status changed to completed for all tests after a few days when should oneself consider the medical to be referred in case the "organize ..." link still appears even after 50 days.


----------



## starwars123

mohsinhere said:


> I got it from this link...
> 
> Certificate of Clearance
> 
> If you need, I can forward you the email I got from Singapore Police Force which also has the forms.


 Hello Mohsin, can i get the email also? I have pm'ed my email id to you. Thanks.


----------



## saintkamy

killerbee82 said:


> I got the grant !!!!!!!!


Congrats bro :cheer2:
At last the wait is over. Best of luck for future.


----------



## mohsinhere

starwars123 said:


> Hello Mohsin, can i get the email also? I have pm'ed my email id to you. Thanks.


Hi..check your inbox...


----------



## mohsinhere

mohsinhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I received the PCC from High Commision of India at Singapore....Should I get this attested from embassy or notarized before uploading??
> 
> Thanks
> Mohsin


Hi...can somebody reply to this..do we need the PCC to be attested from indian embassy/notarised?


----------



## pandakou

himanarw said:


> Indeed I have Referral letter and salary certificate from my employer.. I again got it signed and stamped from my director.. Can share the cash vouchers for sure but my agent is saying dont do that.. she is suggesting we can write to CO that I dont fall under any tax bracket hence no Taxation certificate..
> 
> Dont know what to do ?
> 
> My agent is dumb as cash voucher is the only receipt i get every month from my employer and it can further be treated as salary proof as Its on company's name and stamped by the director too..
> 
> Donn know what to do. I reckon convincing agent is even harder than convincing CO
> 
> Thanks for your revert mate.. Appreciate that..
> 
> Lemme see what I can do on the same.. still do we have another way to show the same to CO if m not showing cash vouchers(as suggested by my agent)
> 
> BEst Regards


Could u pl update your time line?


----------



## iamafreak

akshay1229 said:


> hello everyone..
> 
> in PCC, do we get link on e-visa page or in email. I am done with all docs and uploaded all docs.. Just waiting for CO to ask me for PCC..
> 
> So, tell me Do i ll get link on e-visa portal or in email or both?
> 
> I tried to get PCC in my country but they ask to provide PCC request letter so its pending in my case.
> 
> Thanks


you shouldnt wait for CO to tell you to get PCC done. Just go and get it done beforehand as it will take time.


----------



## marorpe

GRANTED!! GRANTED!! GRANTED!!

I was granted on 29th August, after 8 weeks of lodgement, and having upfront uploaded all the docs, including meds and PCC.

I've never been contacted by my CO, I've seen that it's been Adelaide Team 6.

See my timeline if you want more details.

Thank you to all for your support!!


----------



## pandakou

marorpe said:


> GRANTED!! GRANTED!! GRANTED!!
> 
> I was granted on 29th August, after 8 weeks of lodgement, and having upfront uploaded all the docs, including meds and PCC.
> 
> I've never been contacted by my CO, I've seen that it's been Adelaide Team 6.
> 
> See my timeline if you want more details.
> 
> Thank you to all for your support!!


Congratulation... 

Could u pl let us know update your total point that u had claimed...


----------



## mohsinhere

pharma_prem said:


> No need to go for attestaion.
> Just scan n send but scan must be colored


Thank you...


----------



## tds2013

marorpe said:


> GRANTED!! GRANTED!! GRANTED!!
> 
> I was granted on 29th August, after 8 weeks of lodgement, and having upfront uploaded all the docs, including meds and PCC.
> 
> I've never been contacted by my CO, I've seen that it's been Adelaide Team 6.
> 
> See my timeline if you want more details.
> 
> Thank you to all for your support!!


Many congratulations......but why updating sooo late


----------



## ojhaa

marorpe said:


> GRANTED!! GRANTED!! GRANTED!!
> 
> I was granted on 29th August, after 8 weeks of lodgement, and having upfront uploaded all the docs, including meds and PCC.
> 
> I've never been contacted by my CO, I've seen that it's been Adelaide Team 6.
> 
> See my timeline if you want more details.
> 
> Thank you to all for your support!!


Dear Marorpe many congratulations may I please request you to confirm when you did you ACS assessment i.e. if your ACS report is of old or new format

It would be a great help if you could please share your ACS result/assesment letter post basic sanitization like as below 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ion-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help-3.html

for us to check how DIAC is applying the deduction in work experiance

Thank you


----------



## IndianOZ

Hi boys, I called up DIAC last week and they told me that a CO has been assigned from Brisbane team 33 and when I called up yesterday, they told me the CO's name is Eliza B and she is from Brisbane Team 31. I sent her email but no answer as of yet.............What should we do now other than wait blindly....


----------



## IndianOZ

mindfreak said:


> you should hear from your CO once your med results are received


We have already done with the medicals still my son's shows "Organize Health Check"


----------



## thanich

mohsinhere said:


> I got it from this link...
> 
> Certificate of Clearance
> 
> If you need, I can forward you the email I got from Singapore Police Force which also has the forms.


Hi, 

Thanks for the info. you can send to it my email . 

I will send you my email id in PM.

Thanks for the favor..


----------



## Monmatmar

Congrats marorpe!! I hope we get ours soon too


----------



## shift_move

Anitha said:


> 'Shift move' also lodged his application on July 31st and he has also got this link on August 30th.
> But dint hear any further updates from him


I was on vacation. Called up my agent today and he says it is a system generated message and nothing to do with the allocation of a CO or team. 

I guess we have good 4 weeks for co allocation. Let us relax and wait for our turn.


----------



## JP Mosa

Anitha said:


> I'm an Offshore applicant
> I did my ACS in Novemeber
> 
> Anyone else got the link to form 80, Is it a system generated message?
> My agent said that Co will mail and ask us for Form 80.


Igot this link blinking on my evisa page ....when I front loaded my Form 80 and Form 1221 by my wife........It doesn't mean CO allocated.....

Immi site is continuously undergoing maintenance.....may be a system glitch....which rectifies automatically.....no issues....


----------



## josh.machine

Can someone pls confirm if along with form 80 we also have to submit form 1221 too?


----------



## JP Mosa

josh.machine said:


> Can someone pls confirm if along with form 80 we also have to submit form 1221 too?


If married or If you have secondary applicants....

In secondary applicants evisa docs section...you would see form 1221....

It is for secondary applicant........need to fill and submit
Cheers


----------



## shyam

kirandadi said:


> Thank you for your reply!! But I dont have Australian DL or Bank statement with me to submit to the AFP. How to go forward with this.
> 
> Regards,
> Kiran


Hi Kiran,

Please check the link i have provided it has all the document that you can use instead of Aus DL or bankstatement


----------



## mithu93ku

killerbee82 said:


> I got the grant !!!!!!!!


Congrats *killerbee82*! :clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum:
Was waiting for this news!
Forgot to update signature?


----------



## mithu93ku

SS28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to inform you all that i got the Golden Mail .. it was a Direct grant !!
> It is an amazing feeling to get the final grant.. But the journey was roller coaster ride ...
> 
> This forum and people in this forum has been very helpful so far, Thanks to everyone here.
> wishing best of luck to all those who are waiting ... have faith and dont lose heart you are very close !!!:lalala::lalala:


Congrats Mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## rajivp2008

kittydoll said:


> Anytime mate..
> 
> which state r u plannin to hit?


Sydney.. U?


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> 'No health examination are required for this person for this vis" for all the applucants, when yesterday i checked my application. My co asked me some docs last thursday, which uploaded on friday.
> 
> Waiting for golden email.


Your waiting pain is over mate! :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :decision::decision::decision:


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats Mate! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:


Congrats Ss28... lets catchup someday in Sydney


----------



## devanand

*Grant Received - ACS*

Hi Guys,

I have received the grant today and am so relieved. I had not considered ACS deeming date, but applied using additional experience. ( I have over 5 years of experience, but claimed 3 years in my EOI)

As per my ACS result, I was skilled after Aug 2010, I applied for my EOI on May 19th, so I was basically short of 4 months for 3 years experience.

Do let me know if you guys have any additional questions, I will be more than happy to respond. 

Dev


----------



## kmann

devanand said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the grant today and am so relieved. I had not considered ACS deeming date, but applied using additional experience. ( I have over 5 years of experience, but claimed 3 years in my EOI)
> 
> As per my ACS result, I was skilled after Aug 2010, I applied for my EOI on May 19th, so I was basically short of 4 months for 3 years experience.
> 
> Do let me know if you guys have any additional questions, I will be more than happy to respond.
> 
> Dev


Congrats Dev  
Can you please update your signature with your timelines.


----------



## ojhaa

devanand said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the grant today and am so relieved. I had not considered ACS deeming date, but applied using additional experience. ( I have over 5 years of experience, but claimed 3 years in my EOI)
> 
> As per my ACS result, I was skilled after Aug 2010, I applied for my EOI on May 19th, so I was basically short of 4 months for 3 years experience.
> 
> Do let me know if you guys have any additional questions, I will be more than happy to respond.
> 
> Dev


Dear Devanand many congratulations may I please request you to confirm when you did you ACS assessment i.e. if your ACS report is of old or new format along with the detailed time line

It would be a great help if you could please share your ACS result/assesment letter post basic sanitization like as below 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ion-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help-3.html

for us to check how DIAC is applying the deduction in work experience


----------



## kmann

ojhaa said:


> Dear Devanand many congratulations may I please request you to confirm when you did you ACS assessment i.e. if your ACS report is of old or new format along with the detailed time line
> 
> It would be a great help if you could please share your ACS result/assesment letter post basic sanitization like as below
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ion-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help-3.html
> 
> for us to check how DIAC is applying the deduction in work experience


He had new format ACS i guess see "*I had not considered ACS deeming date, but applied using additional experience. *". but he said he filed using additional experience.


----------



## devanand

ojhaa said:


> Dear Devanand many congratulations may I please request you to confirm when you did you ACS assessment i.e. if your ACS report is of old or new format along with the detailed time line
> 
> It would be a great help if you could please share your ACS result/assesment letter post basic sanitization like as below
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ion-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help-3.html
> 
> for us to check how DIAC is applying the deduction in work experience




Hi Guys,

I had New ACS result, received on 10th May - so I was the first few unlucky ones.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication from XYZ University completed August 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing


The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relavent to 263111 of the ANZSCO Code.



Dates 08/06 - 02/08 ( 1 Yr 6 Mths )
Position - XYZ
Employer - XYZ
Country - XYZ


Dates 03/08 - 09/09 ( 1 Yr 6 Mths )
Position - XYZ
Employer - XYZ
Country - XYZ


Dates 09/09 - 10/10 ( 1 Yr 1 Mths )
Position - XYZ
Employer - XYZ
Country - XYZ



Dates 10/10 - 10/11 ( 1 Yr 0 Mths )
Position - XYZ
Employer - XYZ
Country - XYZ



Dates 10/11 - 03/13 ( 1 Yr 5 Mths ) *
Position - XYZ
Employer - XYZ
Country - XYZ


*Currently Employed in the job

Hope this helps ( Please bear with me if my response is delayed, I am travelling currently until this weekend )


----------



## ojhaa

kmann said:


> He had new format ACS i guess see "*I had not considered ACS deeming date, but applied using additional experience. *". but he said he filed using additional experience.


Yes I caught that too but what is actually meant by 

"I had not considered ACS deeming date, but applied using additional experience."

Does it imply the below ?

ACS gave give something like 56 months of relevant exp , out of which 24 month were lost due to the After clause , Dev ignored/ missed the clause and claimed 5 points in May 13 ( assuming he has more than 36 months but he actually had 32) and the visa was granted

Hmm .. to me it looks like one of the too

1) Application of deduction and its outcome Its truly random depending on CO mood
2) He lacked 4 months in May 13 and got a grant in Sep 13 exactly 4 months , if his meds werent refereed looks and none of the Docs were pending ( front loaded) appears as If DIAC actually held on till he met the criteria and gave a grant , in Garrying case it was too large a deficit to make up could be subjective evaluation

Am I thinking too much and need a break ?


----------



## devanand

devanand said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had New ACS result, received on 10th May - so I was the first few unlucky ones.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication from XYZ University completed August 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> 
> The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relavent to 263111 of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> 
> Dates 08/06 - 02/08 ( 1 Yr 6 Mths )
> Position - XYZ
> Employer - XYZ
> Country - XYZ
> 
> 
> Dates 03/08 - 09/09 ( 1 Yr 6 Mths )
> Position - XYZ
> Employer - XYZ
> Country - XYZ
> 
> 
> Dates 09/09 - 10/10 ( 1 Yr 1 Mths )
> Position - XYZ
> Employer - XYZ
> Country - XYZ
> 
> 
> 
> Dates 10/10 - 10/11 ( 1 Yr 0 Mths )
> Position - XYZ
> Employer - XYZ
> Country - XYZ
> 
> 
> 
> Dates 10/11 - 03/13 ( 1 Yr 5 Mths ) *
> Position - XYZ
> Employer - XYZ
> Country - XYZ
> 
> 
> *Currently Employed in the job
> 
> Hope this helps ( Please bear with me if my response is delayed, I am travelling currently until this weekend )




Out of the above experience, I considered the below 3

Dates 09/09 - 10/10 ( 1 Yr 1 Mths )
Position - XYZ
Employer - XYZ
Country - XYZ



Dates 10/10 - 10/11 ( 1 Yr 0 Mths )
Position - XYZ
Employer - XYZ
Country - XYZ



Dates 10/11 - 03/13 ( 1 Yr 5 Mths ) *
Position - XYZ
Employer - XYZ
Country - XYZ


----------



## pandakou

devanand said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the grant today and am so relieved. I had not considered ACS deeming date, but applied using additional experience. ( I have over 5 years of experience, but claimed 3 years in my EOI)
> 
> As per my ACS result, I was skilled after Aug 2010, I applied for my EOI on May 19th, so I was basically short of 4 months for 3 years experience.
> 
> Do let me know if you guys have any additional questions, I will be more than happy to respond.
> 
> Dev


Hey Congratulation...
COuld u pl update your time line so that we will have clear picture and when did u lodge visa 189 application?


----------



## kmann

ojhaa said:


> Yes I caught that too but what is actually meant by
> 
> "I had not considered ACS deeming date, but applied using additional experience."
> 
> Does it imply the below ?
> 
> ACS gave give something like 56 months of relevant exp , out of which 24 month were lost due to the After clause , Dev ignored/ missed the clause and claimed 5 points in May 13 ( assuming he has more than 36 months but he actually had 32) and the visa was granted
> 
> Hmm .. to me it looks like one of the too
> 
> 1) Application of deduction and its outcome Its truly random depending on CO mood
> 2) He lacked 4 months in May 13 and got a grant in Sep 13 exactly 4 months , if his meds werent refereed looks and none of the Docs were pending ( front loaded) appears as If DIAC actually held on till he met the criteria and gave a grant , in Garrying case it was too large a deficit to make up could be subjective evaluation
> 
> Am I thinking too much and need a break ?


Yes not only you, all of us in same boat thinking too much  Dont know wat to do


----------



## kmann

pandakou said:


> Hey Congratulation...
> COuld u pl update your time line so that we will have clear picture and when did u lodge visa 189 application?


May 19


----------



## ojhaa

devanand said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had New ACS result, received on 10th May - so I was the first few unlucky ones.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication from XYZ University completed August 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> 
> The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relavent to 263111 of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> 
> Dates 08/06 - 02/08 ( 1 Yr 6 Mths )
> Position - XYZ
> Employer - XYZ
> Country - XYZ
> 
> 
> Dates 03/08 - 09/09 ( 1 Yr 6 Mths )
> Position - XYZ
> Employer - XYZ
> Country - XYZ
> 
> 
> Dates 09/09 - 10/10 ( 1 Yr 1 Mths )
> Position - XYZ
> Employer - XYZ
> Country - XYZ
> 
> 
> 
> Dates 10/10 - 10/11 ( 1 Yr 0 Mths )
> Position - XYZ
> Employer - XYZ
> Country - XYZ
> 
> 
> 
> Dates 10/11 - 03/13 ( 1 Yr 5 Mths ) *
> Position - XYZ
> Employer - XYZ
> Country - XYZ
> 
> 
> *Currently Employed in the job
> 
> Hope this helps ( Please bear with me if my response is delayed, I am travelling currently until this weekend )


This looks like 6years and 6 months which is 78 months ? How did you get to claim only 5 points the skill select would have had a auto calc giving you 10 points or did you specifically mark only some of these employments as not related to nominated application and claim the points only partially



How many points did your Invite letter show your EOI had can you share a breakup if possible

Apologies for the pestering questions


----------



## devanand

pandakou said:


> Hey Congratulation...
> COuld u pl update your time line so that we will have clear picture and when did u lodge visa 189 application?



I have updated my timeline now, the CO contacted me asking for PCC ( which I had already uploaded). However, I sent the same PCC and also uploaded it online. Next day I had the grant.


----------



## devanand

ojhaa said:


> This looks like 6years and 6 months which is 78 months ? How did you get to claim only 5 points the skill select would have had a auto calc giving you 10 points or did you specifically mark only some of these employments as not related to nominated application and claim the points only partially
> 
> 
> 
> How many points did your Invite letter show your EOI had can you share a breakup if possible
> 
> Apologies for the pestering questions



I do understand your position, as I was in the same boat 12 hours back.

to answer your question - Yes, I intentionally marked first two companies experience as not related. ( I just needed 5 points to meet the 60 point mark )


----------



## ojhaa

devanand said:


> I do understand your position, as I was in the same boat 12 hours back.
> 
> to answer your question - Yes, I intentionally marked first two companies experience as not related. ( I just needed 5 points to meet the 60 point mark )


Thanks Dev decision of leaving a few companies just to meet the minimum points of 60 i am sure wouldn't be the most recommended approach when you could get 65 but it has worked well in your case happy for you and wish you luck in future endeavours

Another interesting aspect is that ACS in their Assessment actually deducted more than 2 years with the after clause in your case

The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relavent to 263111 of the ANZSCO Code.

_____________________

Dates 08/06 - 02/08 ( 1 Yr 6 Mths )
Position - XYZ
Employer - XYZ
Country - XYZ


Dates 03/08 - 09/09 ( 1 Yr 6 Mths )
Position - XYZ
Employer - XYZ
Country - XYZ


Dates 09/09 - 10/10 ( 1 Yr 1 Mths )
Position - XYZ
Employer - XYZ
Country - XYZ
_____________________

In fact more than 3 years now this another twist ? Or the CO noticed this and was OK to give grant

Dev many many thanks for your prompt inputs/ replies once again wish you luck


----------



## devanand

ojhaa said:


> Thanks Dev decision of leaving a few companies just to meet the minimum points of 60 i am sure wouldn't be the most recommended approach when you could get 65 but it has worked well in your case happy for you and wish you luck in future endeavours
> 
> Another interesting aspect is that ACS in their Assessment actually deducted more than 2 years with the after clause in your case
> 
> The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relavent to 263111 of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> _____________________
> 
> Dates 08/06 - 02/08 ( 1 Yr 6 Mths )
> Position - XYZ
> Employer - XYZ
> Country - XYZ
> 
> 
> Dates 03/08 - 09/09 ( 1 Yr 6 Mths )
> Position - XYZ
> Employer - XYZ
> Country - XYZ
> 
> 
> Dates 09/09 - 10/10 ( 1 Yr 1 Mths )
> Position - XYZ
> Employer - XYZ
> Country - XYZ
> _____________________
> 
> In fact more than 3 years now this another twist ? Or the CO noticed this and was OK to give grant
> 
> Dev many many thanks for your prompt inputs/ replies once again wish you luck


You are welcome.

ACS actually deducted 4 years of my experience. I am not sure if that has reduced to 2 years for Electronic and Communication engineers now.


----------



## bhupesh545

Hi All. Got case office assigned yesterday from brisbane team 33. She has asked for PCC and Form 80. It might take me some time to arrange PCC as I am getting my passport reissued.


----------



## pandakou

Could anybody help me to clarify certain queries.
Currently i have applied for Visa 189 and my wife is secondary applicant here.

Somehow, she got a chance recently to go to Australia for a business trip from her organisaion which may be for 3-4 months.

So, will it be affect to our visa application 189 which we already applied? Looking forward any of yours expert advice.. pl help me...


----------



## rajesh.149

*PIC 4020 Adverse Information Received*

posting this query again ..

Hello,

Has anyone received this response asking for a clarification/justification towards the same. This is basically forged document alleged by DIAC. Just trying to understand the turnaround time once the clarification/justification has been sent out. Can someone help, I know this would be few and far and very rare.

Basically my agent has screwed up with one of my document, I have accepted this with DIAC in the clarification sought that it indeed is is a forged document, but it is not my action. I am not sure if any of you have faced such a thing .. and if yes what is the way out. I am waiting to hear .. but am very nervous about it.

Rgds


----------



## happybuddha

rajesh.149 said:


> posting this query again ..
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone received this response asking for a clarification/justification towards the same. This is basically forged document alleged by DIAC. Just trying to understand the turnaround time once the clarification/justification has been sent out. Can someone help, I know this would be few and far and very rare.
> 
> Basically my agent has screwed up with one of my document, I have accepted this with DIAC in the clarification sought that it indeed is is a forged document, but it is not my action. I am not sure if any of you have faced such a thing .. and if yes what is the way out. I am waiting to hear .. but am very nervous about it.
> 
> Rgds


What exactly are the details around this ? Which document was forged ? Why did the agent do it ? Is the agent MARA registered/certified ? There are a few posts on the forum where the authenticity of IELTS score card was challenged.


----------



## prazol687

bhupesh545 said:


> Hi All. Got case office assigned yesterday from brisbane team 33. She has asked for PCC and Form 80. It might take me some time to arrange PCC as I am getting my passport reissued.


Congrats mate!!! Considering that it will take at least a month for my case officer to be assigned.... Thanks so much for the information!!!


----------



## bubble_boy1981

I have a question regarding( and confused about ), filling up the related experience in the 189 visa application.

I have only claimed 5 years experience from 7 years in my EOI as per the new ACS "After" clause

In the visa application it asks us 


> Is this employment related to the nominated position?


for my occupation that should be excluded from skilled what should i put ? should i put that the experience is not related even though it is ?


----------



## hafeezsl

kittydoll said:


> thanks shaik,
> im sure ur grant is just around the corner...
> 
> fasten ur seat belt...


Hi kitty

Its been more than 7 weeks now 
I applied on 16th july

Do u think I shld call thr dept as still no CO assigned
Am offshore applicant frm sriLanka


----------



## h3rdna

hafeezsl said:


> Hi kitty
> 
> Its been more than 7 weeks now
> I applied on 16th july
> 
> Do u think I shld call thr dept as still no CO assigned
> Am offshore applicant frm sriLanka


you need to relax..i lodged on the 24th June and only got a CO assigned yesterday


----------



## killerbee82

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *killerbee82*! :clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum:
> Was waiting for this news!
> Forgot to update signature?


I am ecstatic !!!:whoo:


----------



## hafeezsl

h3rdna said:


> you need to relax..i lodged on the 24th June and only got a CO assigned yesterday


Hi dear

Thx for the reply
R u on shore or off shore applicant


----------



## h3rdna

hafeezsl said:


> Hi dear
> 
> Thx for the reply
> R u on shore or off shore applicant


i'm off shore


----------



## hafeezsl

h3rdna said:


> i'm off shore


K great thank u
Also for form 80 it asks foreign trips made in the last 10 yrs I have done more than 30 personal and official do I need to mention all 

Hope u can help


----------



## h3rdna

hafeezsl said:


> K great thank u
> Also for form 80 it asks foreign trips made in the last 10 yrs I have done more than 30 personal and official do I need to mention all
> 
> Hope u can help


Yes. If you don't have enough room, then use Part J at the bottom


----------



## mini2ran

Thanks Guru, Killer.
But when i log in into the Ecom portal i could notice this and could not find organise health medicals link.
"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Not Sure on how to identify whether medials are cleared or refereed? I have given medicals in melbourne on 22nd july almost 1 and half month back...

TIA



killerbee82 said:


> He contacted me said that he has not received my meds even though I had done it and my org your health link was active that means referred when they are cleared either after being referred or after auto cleared the message in place of that link will say no health examinations required for this app based on the info provided...


----------



## samkalu

devanand said:


> I do understand your position, as I was in the same boat 12 hours back.
> 
> to answer your question - Yes, I intentionally marked first two companies experience as not related. ( I just needed 5 points to meet the 60 point mark )


Did you provide employer reference letters for the experience marked as not related?


----------



## devanand

samkalu said:


> Did you provide employer reference letters for the experience marked as not related?


HI Samkalu,

Yes, I provided employment reference letter, payslips, offer letter, experience letter, relieving letter and Bank statement for all the years starting from Aug 2006


----------



## samkalu

devanand said:


> HI Samkalu,
> 
> Yes, I provided employment reference letter, payslips, offer letter, experience letter, relieving letter and Bank statement for all the years starting from Aug 2006


Thanks, i just wanted to confirm whether we need to give all details for non related experience.like pay slips etc.


----------



## saintkamy

Gudmorning mates
Got the medical link disappeared. No health requirments for me n my wife 
Have emailed my co about the status change.
Should be my day today.


----------



## AUS14

Hi

Anybody who lodged visa in the month of August and is assigned a CO?


----------



## raminbdjp

saintkamy said:


> Gudmorning mates
> Got the medical link disappeared. No health requirments for me n my wife
> Have emailed my co about the status change.
> Should be my day today.


Best of luck.


----------



## AUS14

Hi

Anybody who lodged visa in the month of August and is assigned a CO?


----------



## raminbdjp

Documents, PCC and medical, all are OK now, but my CO is on leave. 
So, unluckily I have to wait for come back of CO.


----------



## josh.machine

JP Mosa said:


> If married or If you have secondary applicants....
> 
> In secondary applicants evisa docs section...you would see form 1221....
> 
> It is for secondary applicant........need to fill and submit
> Cheers


Hi,
In my evisa docs page neither do i see form 1221 nor 80. wheree exactly is it supposed to be present?

I am visiting this link
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app


----------



## alihasan

AUS14 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anybody who lodged visa in the month of August and is assigned a CO?


Would like to know the same. Subscribing.


----------



## cprem79

samkalu said:


> Thanks, i just wanted to confirm whether we need to give all details for non related experience.like pay slips etc.


It would be fine if you provide evidence for any work experience not related to your nominated occupation but it wouldn't be mandatory as you are not claiming any points for that.


----------



## manhaha

Hi guys,

I'm a silent observer in this thread and I finally get direct grant today morning  such a relieve!!! I got such a good informative from here thank you everyone

Don't lose your faith,Y'all grant is coming!!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

AUS14 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anybody who lodged visa in the month of August and is assigned a CO?


i applied for visa on 19 august till date no co assigned


----------



## Gurpreethm

manhaha said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a silent observer in this thread and I finally get direct grant today morning  such a relieve!!! I got such a good informative from here thank you everyone
> 
> Don't lose your faith,Y'all grant is coming!!


Congrats, kindly share ur timelines.


----------



## VGrover

marorpe said:


> GRANTED!! GRANTED!! GRANTED!!
> 
> I was granted on 29th August, after 8 weeks of lodgement, and having upfront uploaded all the docs, including meds and PCC.
> 
> I've never been contacted by my CO, I've seen that it's been Adelaide Team 6.
> 
> See my timeline if you want more details.
> 
> Thank you to all for your support!!


Congratulations


----------



## raminbdjp

manhaha said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a silent observer in this thread and I finally get direct grant today morning  such a relieve!!! I got such a good informative from here thank you everyone
> 
> Don't lose your faith,Y'all grant is coming!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

manhaha said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a silent observer in this thread and I finally get direct grant today morning  such a relieve!!! I got such a good informative from here thank you everyone
> 
> Don't lose your faith,Y'all grant is coming!!


Congratulations manhaha. Good luck for your future


----------



## Gurpreethm

raminbdjp said:


> Congratulations!!!


Have u send a mail to ur co


----------



## sandhuaman

congrats killerbee82 and manhaha


----------



## rajesh.149

happybuddha said:


> What exactly are the details around this ? Which document was forged ? Why did the agent do it ? Is the agent MARA registered/certified ? There are a few posts on the forum where the authenticity of IELTS score card was challenged.


No Agent is not MARA registered. Current employer reference letter was forged. The agent was insisting to have this doc on the Company Letter head even after I had refused, since that is not a possibility in the company. But instead I had given my manager's endorsement from his official mail ID. I have all the mails to prove that I had denied such a document on letter head and the agent then forged it using my existing set of documents(to use the letter head) and cut-paste the reference sent by me as an endorsed mail onto this letter head. She never sent the artefact I sent her, which is a PDF created out of my manager's mail endorsement. Am looking for some legal guidance as well. Any sort of help/support is welcome. 
Thanks


----------



## sandhuaman

manhaha said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm a silent observer in this thread and I finally get direct grant today morning  such a relieve!!! I got such a good informative from here thank you everyone
> 
> Don't lose your faith,Y'all grant is coming!!



congrats manhaha

did ur co asked u to fill form 80???????


thanks in advance


----------



## Hyd786

Finally after a silent last week, there's a flurry of Grant's this week.

Hopefully Rocky, mithu, mindfreak, chinnubangalore, Ben10, rahulmenda get their Grant's this week 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sandhuaman

AUS14 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anybody who lodged visa in the month of August and is assigned a CO?





lodged 17 august

till date no sign of co


----------



## Hyd786

sandhuaman said:


> lodged 17 august
> 
> till date no sign of co


sandhuaman,

CO will not be assigned so soon buddy.. wait for 5 weeks


----------



## sandhuaman

Hyd786 said:


> sandhuaman,
> 
> CO will not be assigned so soon buddy.. wait for 5 weeks [/QUOT
> 
> 
> gud morning mate,
> 
> 
> did ur co asked u to fill form 80????


----------



## Hyd786

sandhuaman said:


> Hyd786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sandhuaman,
> 
> CO will not be assigned so soon buddy.. wait for 5 weeks [/QUOT
> 
> 
> gud morning mate,
> 
> 
> did ur co asked u to fill form 80????
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> I uploaded all my docs including form 80, pcc, medicals etc before the CO was allocated. He didn't have to ask me anything.
> 
> Anyways, your CO is gonna ask you for form 80, so what are you waiting for?? fill & upload ASAP.
Click to expand...


----------



## mithu93ku

saintkamy said:


> Gudmorning mates
> Got the medical link disappeared. No health requirments for me n my wife
> Have emailed my co about the status change.
> Should be my day today.


Good luck *Saintkamy*! Keep posting here!ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## AUS14

Yeh..seems to be a long wait..applied on 2 Aug still waiting for CO


----------



## Hermalrood

josh.machine said:


> Hi,
> In my evisa docs page neither do i see form 1221 nor 80. wheree exactly is it supposed to be present?
> 
> I am visiting this link


In the top right corner of the page you will find the "attach document" button
In the window that opens once you click on the button you will have two drop-down menus, in the top one select type of document "character assessment" 
in the bottom drop-down menu you will find From 80 
Then proceed as for previous attachments
Hope it helps


----------



## shift_move

rajesh.149 said:


> No Agent is not MARA registered. Current employer reference letter was forged. The agent was insisting to have this doc on the Company Letter head even after I had refused, since that is not a possibility in the company. But instead I had given my manager's endorsement from his official mail ID. I have all the mails to prove that I had denied such a document on letter head and the agent then forged it using my existing set of documents(to use the letter head) and cut-paste the reference sent by me as an endorsed mail onto this letter head. She never sent the artefact I sent her, which is a PDF created out of my manager's mail endorsement. Am looking for some legal guidance as well. Any sort of help/support is welcome.
> Thanks


Sorry to hear this. I have a lot of things that I could say, like, you should have done your home work and picked a MARA agent etc.... If its a MARA Agent then the agent would be liable to some extent which would actually bail you of this situation. 

Even if you proceed legally against your so called agent, it is going to between you and this agent and it is totally irrelevant to DIAC. In my opinion DIAC might not reverse their decision and disregard the so called 'forged document' and accept a new document from you. That being said, I don't see any other option than being honest and try to explain what happened to your CO. CO could help you better than your agent in the scenario that you are in. Try to convince the CO and offer him any number of docs/ verifications to prove that you are indeed employed with this company. This situation, I guess is rare and not quite sure if anyone fell into this trap earlier. Hopefully other members will throw some light as well. All the best to you now.


----------



## JaxSantiago

*2013 189 & 190 visa applicants*

I've seen a thread for July 2013 but can't seem find one for Aug 2013 so I decided to create this thread.

The aim is to encourage people who submitted their Visa application in Aug 2013 to share what's going on with their respective application. Such info should help others get a feel (or excite) fellow Aug applicants I believe.

I'll start the ball rolling:

I submitted my Visa application on 24th Aug. Other than the usual docs (passport, birth cert, employment cert, marriage cert, diploma, transcript of records, acs and ielts ), I decided to upload Form 80 as well, opting not to wait for the CO to ask for it. 

*What's pending:* medical examination (scheduled next week) & police clearance from the Philippines (should be out by next week)

After that, I believe only the police clearance from Singapore (my usual residence) needs to be worked out.

I'm hoping to get a CO assigned by the 2nd half of Oct. :fingerscrossed: 

Possible?


----------



## manan_1986

mithu93ku said:


> Good luck *Saintkamy*! Keep posting here!ray2:ray2:ray2:


GM everyone, I think my CO has gone on a leave, i have submitted all the pending documents on 14th aug bt still he has not changed the documents from REQUESTED to RECEIVED on my portal, Medicals Cleared i dont know what is going on??


----------



## josh.machine

Hermalrood said:


> In the top right corner of the page you will find the "attach document" button
> In the window that opens once you click on the button you will have two drop-down menus, in the top one select type of document "character assessment"
> in the bottom drop-down menu you will find From 80
> Then proceed as for previous attachments
> Hope it helps


Thanks will look it up


----------



## AUS14

I have submitted my application on 2 Aug with all the docs. PCC (14/07)and Med (13/07) done...Not sure whether the medical is referred as the 'Organise your Health Examination' link is still active. Still waiting for CO to be assigned


----------



## bhashmi

Mine also submitted on 23-Aug-2013 through agent. Currently, sorting out the medical and pcc.


----------



## praveenreddy

Hyd786 said:


> sandhuaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> I uploaded all my docs including form 80, pcc, medicals etc before the CO was allocated. He didn't have to ask me anything.
> 
> Anyways, your CO is gonna ask you for form 80, so what are you waiting for?? fill & upload ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can u please tell me the documents sent at the time of lodging visa like any bank statements, form 16 and payslip if yes, how many years have u uploaded.
> 
> I just got the invitation 2 days back n iam going to lodge in the next week so ur guidance is appreciated on this regard.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Praveen
Click to expand...


----------



## expatdude

manan_1986 said:


> GM everyone, I think my CO has gone on a leave, i have submitted all the pending documents on 14th aug bt still he has not changed the documents from REQUESTED to RECEIVED on my portal, Medicals Cleared i dont know what is going on??


Did u email ur co?


----------



## manan_1986

expatdude said:


> Did u email ur co?


My agent said he did it on 14th aug


----------



## AUS14

Hi All

There is a new thread Aug 2013 189 & 190 visa applicants

Request all those who have lodged their visa in the month of Aug to post their proceedings in that thread.


----------



## AUS14

Hi All

There is a new thread Aug 2013 189 & 190 visa applicants

Request all those who have lodged their visa in the month of Aug to post their proceedings in that thread.


----------



## JaxSantiago

AUS14 said:


> I have submitted my application on 2 Aug with all the docs. PCC (14/07)and Med (13/07) done...Not sure whether the medical is referred as the 'Organise your Health Examination' link is still active. Still waiting for CO to be assigned


Oh. I didn't know you can take your medical ahead of your visa application.

When I called up one of the accredited clinics in Singapore, they asked for my HAP ID (from the referral letter generated via the visa application page).


----------



## AUS14

JaxSantiago said:


> Oh. I didn't know you can take your medical ahead of your visa application.
> 
> When I called up one of the accredited clinics in Singapore, they asked for my HAP ID (from the referral letter generated via the visa application page).


Yeh there is link *My Health Declaration *from where you can generate the HAP ID. This can be done prior to visa application.


----------



## pulikali

Thanks JaxSantiago for starting this thread. 

I've lodged visa on 22 Aug. Details are in my signature...



~~~


----------



## AUS14

Chembata said:


> Thanks JaxSantiago for starting this thread.
> 
> I've lodged visa on 22 Aug. Details are in my signature...
> 
> ~~~


But your signature shows 13 Aug...Could you plz check and clarify


----------



## pulikali

AUS14 said:


> But your signature shows 13 Aug...Could you plz check and clarify



Aug13 = Aug 2013. I haven't mentioned the dates in my signature 



~~~


----------



## manhaha

sandhuaman said:


> congrats manhaha
> 
> did ur co asked u to fill form 80???????
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


Nope he didn't contact me and I didn't upload form 80 up front.


----------



## starwars123

Me applied on aug 06. Waiting for co assignment  medicals n pcc pending.


----------



## zippy24

Good to see the separate thread for August applicants mate.


190 Application Lodged: 14th August
Documents : Submitted upfront including Form 80
PCC : Completed(IND and AUS)
Medicals : Waiting for CO assign:fingerscrossed:


----------



## solarik

Applied on aug 01. All docs uploaded. Med & pcc done. Waiting


----------



## Gurpreethm

Waiting waiting


----------



## expatdude

manan_1986 said:


> My agent said he did it on 14th aug


Follow up ur agent on this


----------



## zippy24

solarik said:


> Applied on aug 01. All docs uploaded. Med & pcc done. Waiting


You will be senior applicant(as you applied on aug 01) in this thread

Hope your grant will encourge others in this thread.. All the best... 

More eyes on your post now


----------



## PDHUNT

marorpe said:


> GRANTED!! GRANTED!! GRANTED!!
> 
> I was granted on 29th August, after 8 weeks of lodgement, and having upfront uploaded all the docs, including meds and PCC.
> 
> I've never been contacted by my CO, I've seen that it's been Adelaide Team 6.
> 
> See my timeline if you want more details.
> 
> Thank you to all for your support!!


That is really Awesome...... :happy:
Good Work finally paid off.

Hoping the same pace of processing for other who are waiting for their CO or grant


----------



## PDHUNT

devanand said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received the grant today and am so relieved. I had not considered ACS deeming date, but applied using additional experience. ( I have over 5 years of experience, but claimed 3 years in my EOI)
> 
> As per my ACS result, I was skilled after Aug 2010, I applied for my EOI on May 19th, so I was basically short of 4 months for 3 years experience.
> 
> Do let me know if you guys have any additional questions, I will be more than happy to respond.
> 
> Dev


Many many Congratulations Devanand....:happy:
All the Best for the Next :thumb:


----------



## Birender

Application Lodged: 25th August
Documents : with my consultant, not sure if he uploaded.
PCC : ??
Medicals : Waiting for CO assign
Points: 60
ACS: old


----------



## Birender

please everyone also mention their scores and if ACS is in old or new format


----------



## ashish0401

Hi Guys,

Thanks for starting this thread as I need to wander around in June and July threads to understand the CO assignment timelines.
My timeline is in my sign.
I have uploaded all the docs including form 80 for both of us and meds as well ( and meds are cleared for all 3 of us .. yipiiiiiiiiiii )
Next week I am heading for PCC and I will get in few hours as my address is not changed since i made my passport.
I have been monitoring the threads and well versed with the application, If anyone needs ay king of help will be happy to help all time. I am from bangalore so bangalore applicants can even call me( PM me the request for my cell number , not in the thread) , who knows we may need each others help in australia as well .

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

Birender said:


> please everyone also mention their scores and if ACS is in old or new format


Whats this fuss about nowdays for new and old ACS format .
how this gonna affect applicants anyways.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## raminbdjp

Gurpreethm said:


> Have u send a mail to ur co



I sent mail to CO, but he is not at work.

Another CO from same team responsed to my mail and requested to send form 815. Yesterday I sent that.

From then just waiting--------------------


----------



## Birender

ashish0401 said:


> Whats this fuss about nowdays for new and old ACS format .
> how this gonna affect applicants anyways.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


In new ACS, if you are an offshore applicat, your experience is reduced by ACS. Whereas this is not the case in old ACS.

There is one guy who recently got a rejection from DIAC, as his ACS letter was in old format, but DIAC applied new rules and deducted his experience.


----------



## Deee

raminbdjp said:


> I sent mail to CO, but he is not at work.
> 
> Another CO from same team responsed to my mail and requested to send form 815. Yesterday I sent that.
> 
> From then just waiting--------------------


Hi,

I applied in the same month.


----------



## manan_1986

expatdude said:


> Follow up ur agent on this


I requsted my agent to send a follow up email bt they said we have to wait atleast a month before following up with them. Bt looking at people getting grants within a week of submitting their documents makes me push my agent to do an early follow up


----------



## solarik

zippy24 said:


> You will be senior applicant(as you applied on aug 01) in this thread
> 
> Hope your grant will encourge others in this thread.. All the best...
> 
> More eyes on your post now


thank you  hope for the best because I claimed 10 points for experience and have ACS assessment in old format :fingerscrossed: So worried


----------



## pulikali

zippy24 said:


> Good to see the separate thread for August applicants mate.
> 
> 
> 190 Application Lodged: 14th August
> Documents : Submitted upfront including Form 80
> PCC : Completed(IND and AUS)
> Medicals : Waiting for CO assign:fingerscrossed:



Hi zippy24, 

I think you should go ahead and do the medicals since you already have the TRN rather than waiting for CO asking you to it. 



~~~


----------



## sandhuaman

praveenreddy said:


> Hyd786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can u please tell me the documents sent at the time of lodging visa like any bank statements, form 16 and payslip if yes, how many years have u uploaded.
> 
> I just got the invitation 2 days back n iam going to lodge in the next week so ur guidance is appreciated on this regard.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Praveen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello praveen
> 
> 
> i attached 5 years bank statements
> 
> 
> just attached all the documents ,by which co will satisfy......
Click to expand...


----------



## sandhuaman

manhaha said:


> Nope he didn't contact me and I didn't upload form 80 up front.




thanks manhaha.......................


----------



## sandhuaman

Hyd786 said:


> sandhuaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> I uploaded all my docs including form 80, pcc, medicals etc before the CO was allocated. He didn't have to ask me anything.
> 
> Anyways, your CO is gonna ask you for form 80, so what are you waiting for?? fill & upload ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate
> 
> 
> i will definately upload before co assign
Click to expand...


----------



## sandhuaman

hello everybody 


visa lodged 17 august 

pcc done and uploaded

medical done 

waiting for co


----------



## au applicant

*New to this forum*

Hi Everybody,

I have been a passive participant in this forum but I must admit that I have learnt a lot from all of you. This forum is a great platform and if used wisely there is no need to use a migration agent and spend so much money.

Now I would like to also participate actively in this forum. I have just got my state sponsorship approved and now I am preparing to lodge 190 visa application with DIAC.

With your support and blessings I hope to get my 190 visa quickly. I wish all the forum members best of luck for their quest for Australian PR.

Thanks
AU applicant


----------



## zippy24

Chembata said:


> Hi zippy24,
> 
> I think you should go ahead and do the medicals since you already have the TRN rather than waiting for CO asking you to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~


Yeap mate even i am thinking that but when i asked my agent's suggestion on this he said its good to go for medicals once CO allocated.

Not sure wht's the difference.. 

Any idea?


----------



## saintkamy

killerbee82 said:


> I am ecstatic !!!:whoo:


Bro check your pm.


----------



## Mjt

Hyd786 said:


> Finally after a silent last week, there's a flurry of Grant's this week.
> 
> Hopefully Rocky, mithu, mindfreak, chinnubangalore, Ben10, rahulmenda get their Grant's this week
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


You missed me out mate


----------



## saintkamy

mithu93ku said:


> Good luck *Saintkamy*! Keep posting here!ray2:ray2:ray2:


I will be here man, till we all old folks move to post grant forum.


----------



## saintkamy

Mjt said:


> You missed me out mate


Wat about ur meds Mjt?


----------



## Hyd786

Mjt said:


> You missed me out mate


I'm sorry. :sorry:

Your meds were just referred last month . So, I guess you have to wait a bit 

your name will come up in the next list :eyebrows:


----------



## shyam

au applicant said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I have been a passive participant in this forum but I must admit that I have learnt a lot from all of you. This forum is a great platform and if used wisely there is no need to use a migration agent and spend so much money.
> 
> Now I would like to also participate actively in this forum. I have just got my state sponsorship approved and now I am preparing to lodge 190 visa application with DIAC.
> 
> With your support and blessings I hope to get my 190 visa quickly. I wish all the forum members best of luck for their quest for Australian PR.
> 
> Thanks
> AU applicant


Hi,

Welcome to this thread.
First thing to do is update your signation with your timeline as others 

Then, go through all the questions in the 190 SC application and get back to this thread to get correct answers as required.

wish you best of luck.


----------



## chargoesabroad

Visa 190 lodged 15 Aug
Front loaded all docs including PCC, meds and form 80 on 15 Aug
Docs changed from recommended to received on 21 Aug
No CO assigned yet.


----------



## Birender

zippy24 said:


> Yeap mate even i am thinking that but when i asked my agent's suggestion on this he said its good to go for medicals once CO allocated.
> 
> Not sure wht's the difference..
> 
> Any idea?


Its because last date to make your visit to australia when you receive a grant, is the expiry date of medical.

Just to delay that date, agents do ask you to go for medicals once CO is allocated.

This is the same case with my agent. Still i was thinking to get it done early.

But when i called him just now, he said offshore clients cannot generated HAP id. Offshore candidates can only get HAP id once CO is allocated.

Please can someone help me in this? i don't believe this statement.


----------



## solarik

Birender said:


> Its because last date to make your visit to australia when you receive a grant, is the expiry date of medical.
> 
> Just to delay that date, agents do ask you to go for medicals once CO is allocated.
> 
> This is the same case with my agent. Still i was thinking to get it done early.
> 
> But when i called him just now, he said offshore clients cannot generated HAP id. Offshore candidates can only get HAP id once CO is allocated.
> 
> Please can someone help me in this? i don't believe this statement.


I'm offshore and did med without CO. Click on "Organaize your health examination" and you will get HIP ID


----------



## au applicant

*Afp*



shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for AFP and within a few hours it got processed. I hope its normal and same for others too.
> Anyone with the same experience.
> 
> Now waiting for the AFP certificate.


 Hi,

What is AFP? is it required for 190 visa applicants?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*any grants today*

guys any grants today ...........


----------



## Harish2013

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> guys any grants today ...........


I have heard 2:

*Grant 2013-09-04*|Onshore |2621|190|Lodged 20-Aug-13|CO:2013-08-30|NSW SS 

*Grant 2013-09-04* Offshore |2335|190|Lodged 28-Jun-13|CO No Show|WA SS


- See more at: http://ozdeep.com/au-visa-grants-tracking-sheet-frm-2013/


----------



## shyam

au applicant said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is AFP? is it required for 190 visa applicants?


It stands for Australian Federal Police and it is required if you have stayed in Australia for certain period of time.

Please update you details in the below spreadsheet if not done already.
Thanks.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## Rajeswari G

Hello All,

I was contacted by my CO 2 days back. I was shocked by seeing that mail.

She said that i am not eligle to get full points for my total experience.

I have around 6+ yrs of experience and got ACS approval for my whole experience. But CO is now objecting that 2 yrs will be deducted from my total experience and will get only 5 points for that. Because of this i am not eligible to get 60 points. I get only 55 points.

I am really worrying that even though got ACS approval for my whole 6 exp with out deducting anything, why CO is objecting?

My agent replied to that with some of my additional exp and by asking to consider that, still didn't get any reply from CO.

Could anyone please suggest me? Did anyone face this kind of problem?


NSW SS : 29 Jul Visa Appl : 29 Jul PCC: 30 Jul Med: Yet to be done CO: 2 Sept Grant: ???



Thanks,
Rajeswari.


----------



## pulikali

Yep, it is pretty straight forward. 
Click on 'organise your medicals'. Fill up the eMedical form. Generate referral letter and it will have your HAP ID.



~~~


----------



## Surfer127

Subscribing !


----------



## hafeezsl

HI all

I found this link below to chk the progress of the application online

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

once I fill in all details everytime it says system is temporarily unavailable...
any idea guys..
I have been trying to for many days


----------



## Hyd786

Rajeswari G said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was contacted by my CO 2 days back. I was shocked by seeing that mail.
> 
> She said that i am not eligle to get full points for my total experience.
> 
> I have around 6+ yrs of experience and got ACS approval for my whole experience. But CO is now objecting that 2 yrs will be deducted from my total experience and will get only 5 points for that. Because of this i am not eligible to get 60 points. I get only 55 points.
> 
> I am really worrying that even though got ACS approval for my whole 6 exp with out deducting anything, why CO is objecting?
> 
> My agent replied to that with some of my additional exp and by asking to consider that, still didn't get any reply from CO.
> 
> Could anyone please suggest me? Did anyone face this kind of problem?
> 
> 
> NSW SS : 29 Jul Visa Appl : 29 Jul PCC: 30 Jul Med: Yet to be done CO: 2 Sept Grant: ???
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.


When was your ACS approved??

I just came to know from one of my friends that they are deducting 2 years of work exp straight away even if you have your ACS approved before the new rule came into existence.

So, if it is true. you are likely to lose points.


----------



## Harish2013

Rajeswari G said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was contacted by my CO 2 days back. I was shocked by seeing that mail.
> 
> She said that i am not eligle to get full points for my total experience.
> 
> I have around 6+ yrs of experience and got ACS approval for my whole experience. But CO is now objecting that 2 yrs will be deducted from my total experience and will get only 5 points for that. Because of this i am not eligible to get 60 points. I get only 55 points.
> 
> I am really worrying that even though got ACS approval for my whole 6 exp with out deducting anything, why CO is objecting?
> 
> My agent replied to that with some of my additional exp and by asking to consider that, still didn't get any reply from CO.
> 
> Could anyone please suggest me? Did anyone face this kind of problem?
> 
> 
> NSW SS : 29 Jul Visa Appl : 29 Jul PCC: 30 Jul Med: Yet to be done CO: 2 Sept Grant: ???
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.


Hello Rajes,
Sorry to hear that..
Maybe this is the similar case..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ation-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help.html


----------



## Rajeswari G

Hyd786 said:


> When was your ACS approved??
> 
> I just came to know from one of my friends that they are deducting 2 years of work exp straight away even if you have your ACS approved before the new rule came into existence.
> 
> So, if it is true. you are likely to lose points.


We replied to that by sending my old 1 yr expericnce related docs that i haven't mentioned in currrent ACS as that compay is shutdown. We asked them to consider that exp and also we sent old and expired ACS with that exp.

I am really worrying whether they will consider or not?

What happend to your friends case? did they withdraw their application?


Thanks,
Rajeswari.


----------



## AM

applied on aug 28. awaiting CO. all docs except meds uploaded


----------



## Hyd786

Rajeswari G said:


> We replied to that by sending my old 1 yr expericnce related docs that i haven't mentioned in currrent ACS as that compay is shutdown. We asked them to consider that exp and also we sent old and expired ACS with that exp.
> 
> I am really worrying whether they will consider or not?
> 
> What happend to your friends case? did they withdraw their application?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.


Rajeswari,

Once DIAC has decided on something, it’s v tough to fight with them.

I would suggest you to look for any alternatives to increase your points rather than thinking too much on this. May be getting 8 in all modules in IELTS is the way to proceed further or try speaking to some professional agent.


----------



## solarik

Guys,

Again CO is going to cut 2 years experience. Please see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1268.html

I'm in panic


----------



## shyam

Rajeswari G said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was contacted by my CO 2 days back. I was shocked by seeing that mail.
> 
> She said that i am not eligle to get full points for my total experience.
> 
> I have around 6+ yrs of experience and got ACS approval for my whole experience. But CO is now objecting that 2 yrs will be deducted from my total experience and will get only 5 points for that. Because of this i am not eligible to get 60 points. I get only 55 points.
> 
> I am really worrying that even though got ACS approval for my whole 6 exp with out deducting anything, why CO is objecting?
> 
> My agent replied to that with some of my additional exp and by asking to consider that, still didn't get any reply from CO.
> 
> Could anyone please suggest me? Did anyone face this kind of problem?
> 
> 
> NSW SS : 29 Jul Visa Appl : 29 Jul PCC: 30 Jul Med: Yet to be done CO: 2 Sept Grant: ???
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.


Hi Rajeswari,

Thats definitely a shocker to many.
Can you please tell the exact years of your experience.

If the same thing happens i lose the points too. But i am short of just 4 months to gain points even after deduction.

Not sure..


----------



## arsyeed

mithu93ku said:


> Medicals are cleared !
> Why aren't you update your status here? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


hi,
if i have TRN# only,how Can i check my evisa status online? i am applying through migration agent and he is giving me password until visa grant


----------



## 0z_dream

Guys, i have asked this to one of our member who just received grand for 190 nsw ss (member name: ss8). 
read the last thread in this page:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1254.html#post1586178


----------



## Birender

solarik said:


> Guys,
> 
> Again CO is going to cut 2 years experience. Please see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1268.html
> 
> I'm in panic


Me too. I will be left with 55 points


----------



## Birender

Hyd786 said:


> When was your ACS approved??
> 
> I just came to know from one of my friends that they are deducting 2 years of work exp straight away even if you have your ACS approved before the new rule came into existence.
> 
> So, if it is true. you are likely to lose points.


your friend is the third case we know. There will be hundreds like this. Mine too


----------



## solarik

Birender said:


> Me too. I will be left with 55 points


same


----------



## AM

if you explain your case, we can see what can be done


----------



## Jagz

hafeezsl said:


> HI all
> 
> I found this link below to chk the progress of the application online
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> once I fill in all details everytime it says system is temporarily unavailable...
> any idea guys..
> I have been trying to for many days


No idea about that link but If you have your TRN number and password then u can check @
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## amitso

Hello Guys,

Is there anybody who has CO from "Team 08 Adelaide"?


----------



## arsyeed

amitso said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Is there anybody who has CO from "Team 08 Adelaide"?



GSM Brisbane


----------



## sounddonor

jumped in


----------



## Jazz2013

By God's Grace, Got the GRANT today......

This forum is magic and many thanks to all who helped us in providing information whenever it was required (specially superm and my forum friend sukh......)

I uploaded everything in advance(including PCC and medicals) before the CO was assigned and never uploaded form 80, I was never contacted by CO for any documents and I received the letter from Team 34 GSM Brisbane..

Wish you all the very best and hope to "takrao" you some where in down under......

Jazz


----------



## zippy24

Rajeswari G said:


> We replied to that by sending my old 1 yr expericnce related docs that i haven't mentioned in currrent ACS as that compay is shutdown. We asked them to consider that exp and also we sent old and expired ACS with that exp.
> 
> I am really worrying whether they will consider or not?
> 
> What happend to your friends case? did they withdraw their application?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.





sanjeewa said:


> jumped in


Even i will be the victim of this blast

But my ACS is very old i.e. approved on Dec'2012.. ..

Not sure whether it will make any difference in CO decision....

Is there anyone got grant with 60 points including ACS 5 points(ACSapproved before April)?


----------



## Mjt

saintkamy said:


> Wat about ur meds Mjt?


Not yet cleared! The "organize your health examination" has disappeared since last 3 weeks and the status "No health examinations are required......." is appearing since then... Asked CO about it on last friday, he said the medicals are being assessed by the MOC. Hope my meds get cleared soon... Thy wr submitted to the DIAC on July 22, 2013.


----------



## Mjt

Hyd786 said:


> I'm sorry. :sorry:
> 
> Your meds were just referred last month . So, I guess you have to wait a bit
> 
> your name will come up in the next list :eyebrows:


Haha... Ya dts ok.


----------



## PDHUNT

Jazz2013 said:


> By God's Grace, Got the GRANT today......
> 
> This forum is magic and many thanks to all who helped us in providing information whenever it was required (specially superm and my forum friend sukh......)
> 
> I uploaded everything in advance(including PCC and medicals) before the CO was assigned and never uploaded form 80, I was never contacted by CO for any documents and I received the letter from Team 34 GSM Brisbane..
> 
> Wish you all the very best and hope to "takrao" you some where in down under......
> 
> Jazz


This is awesome :cheer2::cheer2:...
Indeed the great beginning of the September Month. :happy:
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashik

Dear All,

I have submitted my EOI on Sep 2, 2013 for 189 category.

I have work experience from Aug 2006 till date and after ACS didnot consider the first four years of my work experience I presented my work ex as follows

Exp 1 :

Roles : Software Engineer
Employer : Employer 1
Start Date : 10.08.2006
End Date : 10.02.2010
Relevant : N


Roles : Senior Software Programmer (actualy it was Software Programmer)
Employer : Employer 2
Start Date : 20.02.2010
End Date : 31.08.2010
Relevant : N



Roles : Senior Software Programmer
Employer : Employer 2
Start Date : 01.09.2010
End Date : 
Relevant : Y


Here during the second set of my (non relevant) expereince (20.022010 to 31.08.2010), my role was Software Programmer. I got promoted to Senior Software Programmer only in May 2011 and this is my current designation.

However in the EOI, I had specified my current designation - 'Senior Software Programmer' for both the expereinces (set 2 and 3) with my current employer. Will this cause any problem with my EOI (as my offer letter in current employer has my previous role in it and my promotion letter and current payslips contain my current role.)

My agent advices that this is a trivial matter and we need not disturb the existing details in the EOI that has been submitted. Please advice me if the role in my last non relevant expereince has to be updated to the actual role at that time or can it be left as it is?


----------



## mithu93ku

arsyeed said:


> hi,
> if i have TRN# only,how Can i check my evisa status online? i am applying through migration agent and he is giving me password until visa grant


Click here , input your TRN number and Password
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## shyam

Hyd786 said:


> When was your ACS approved??
> 
> I just came to know from one of my friends that they are deducting 2 years of work exp straight away even if you have your ACS approved before the new rule came into existence.
> 
> So, if it is true. you are likely to lose points.


Yes in that case there will be many who have applied with the old ACS and got claimed points and launched their application.

How this happen with old ACS too?? This sounds terrifying and ridiculous.

Does it help anyway to the people who claiming for 3 years experience with the NSW SS?

NSW nominates only if the applicant has minimum 3 years of experience and the points that can be allotted would be 5 points. I belong to this case. I am claiming points only for 3 years and got NSW nomination. 

Not sure how this would turn out towards me...


----------



## amitso

mithu93ku said:


> Click here , input your TRN number and Password
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Mithu,

He dont have password, his agent will give it after the grant. Same case mine. So is there any way we can check without password and only with TRN.

I have tried following link, but it says service temporary unavailable.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


----------



## Birender

SS28 said:


> Points were (55+5 SS), yes i claimed 5 yrs of work ex, ACS had 5 yrs of work ex approved.. and mine ACS was also old format... so you dont need to worry..
> best of luck for your application !!


congratulations.

are you an offshore applicant?


----------



## roposh

Dear All,
I need your help on the following query of mine.

I have got the Victoria SS and also got the invitation in SkillSelect for 190. However, I can not make a transaction untill Sep 7 due to some outstanding amount on my credit card which shall be cleared by Sep 7. 

Now my question is that can I click on 'apply visa' button and enter my details, fill up the forms, without actually making the payment? I mean does the system allow us to save our information and return back after sometime to make the payment? or Should I *don't touch* the 'apply visa' button unless I can make the transaction with my card?

Looking forward to the response.

regards,
R0posh


----------



## zippy24

Birender said:


> congratulations.
> 
> are you an offshore applicant?


[email protected],

Also, please share your ACS approved date


----------



## solarik

Birender said:


> congratulations.
> 
> are you an offshore applicant?


yes SS28 is offshore applicant


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> Mithu,
> 
> He dont have password, his agent will give it after the grant. Same case mine. So is there any way we can check without password and only with TRN.
> 
> I have tried following link, but it says service temporary unavailable.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa


Without Password it is not possible!


----------



## Jazz2013

Thanks mate...



PDHUNT said:


> This is awesome :cheer2::cheer2:...
> Indeed the great beginning of the September Month. :happy:
> :fingerscrossed:


----------



## surinsin

Jazz2013 said:


> By God's Grace, Got the GRANT today......
> 
> This forum is magic and many thanks to all who helped us in providing information whenever it was required (specially superm and my forum friend sukh......)
> 
> I uploaded everything in advance(including PCC and medicals) before the CO was assigned and never uploaded form 80, I was never contacted by CO for any documents and I received the letter from Team 34 GSM Brisbane..
> 
> Wish you all the very best and hope to "takrao" you some where in down under......
> 
> Jazz


Hi Jazz, 

Congrats and all the best for your future....Can you please let me know the initials of your CO as me team is also same and her initials are PM. 

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## mohsinhere

Rajeswari G said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was contacted by my CO 2 days back. I was shocked by seeing that mail.
> 
> She said that i am not eligle to get full points for my total experience.
> 
> I have around 6+ yrs of experience and got ACS approval for my whole experience. But CO is now objecting that 2 yrs will be deducted from my total experience and will get only 5 points for that. Because of this i am not eligible to get 60 points. I get only 55 points.
> 
> I am really worrying that even though got ACS approval for my whole 6 exp with out deducting anything, why CO is objecting?
> 
> My agent replied to that with some of my additional exp and by asking to consider that, still didn't get any reply from CO.
> 
> Could anyone please suggest me? Did anyone face this kind of problem?
> 
> 
> NSW SS : 29 Jul Visa Appl : 29 Jul PCC: 30 Jul Med: Yet to be done CO: 2 Sept Grant: ???
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.



Ohh..that was really bad news...feel sorry for you...hmm...

I think even i'm in the same boat...i got my acs assessed on Nov-2012.
Have have just around 6 yrs of experience...if they cut 2 yrs from this...i'll be disqualified...


----------



## PDHUNT

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> I need your help on the following query of mine.
> 
> I have got the Victoria SS and also got the invitation in SkillSelect for 190. However, I can not make a transaction untill Sep 7 due to some outstanding amount on my credit card which shall be cleared by Sep 7.
> 
> Now my question is that can I click on 'apply visa' button and enter my details, fill up the forms, without actually making the payment? I mean does the system allow us to save our information and return back after sometime to make the payment? or Should I *don't touch* the 'apply visa' button unless I can make the transaction with my card?
> 
> Looking forward to the response.
> 
> regards,
> R0posh


Hi roposh,

Yes, you can fill the application form and save it for future retrieval. The system allows applicant to save application at any step. I advice you to start filling the application form as it is around 17 steps wizard process and it took me around 18 hours to fill it up.  The payment is the last step.

Senior Expat please correct me if I am wrong.

and


----------



## adc14

mohsinhere said:


> Ohh..that was really bad news...feel sorry for you...hmm...
> 
> I think even i'm in the same boat...i got my acs assessed on Nov-2012.
> Have have just around 6 yrs of experience...if they cut 2 yrs from this...i'll be disqualified...


What is the cut-off date of acceptance of old acs assessment guidelines...


----------



## Birender

adc14 said:


> What is the cut-off date of acceptance of old acs assessment guidelines...


there is no cut off date mentioned anywhere. Its all on COs mood.


----------



## Jazz2013

Hi Suri,

I will pm you the signature..



surinsin said:


> Hi Jazz,
> 
> Congrats and all the best for your future....Can you please let me know the initials of your CO as me team is also same and her initials are PM.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


----------



## Jazz2013

Hi,

I cant see any exp mentioned in the letter...



0z_dream said:


> COngratz, may i knw pls whether they calculated all ur exp as said in ur acs ( i hope it is old ACS ). Also how much points for ur exp.


----------



## Hyd786

shyam said:


> Yes in that case there will be many who have applied with the old ACS and got claimed points and launched their application.
> 
> How this happen with old ACS too?? This sounds terrifying and ridiculous.
> 
> Does it help anyway to the people who claiming for 3 years experience with the NSW SS?
> 
> NSW nominates only if the applicant has minimum 3 years of experience and the points that can be allotted would be 5 points. I belong to this case. I am claiming points only for 3 years and got NSW nomination.
> 
> Not sure how this would turn out towards me...


Hi Shyam,

I'm not posting to terrify anyone or sound ridiculous. 

It's just the way they are working right now. Though the applicant has his ACS approved before the new rules which is valid for 2 years. What CO is doing in some of the cases is, he is not accepting the points that are being claimed on the authorized ACS report, instead he is deducting the 2 years work period from what ACS has authorized us.

Yes, that's leaving many of the applicants ineligible, but that's how it has happened. Not sure how many of them have gone through this, but there are a few people who I personally know has met such roadblock.


----------



## BGMate

Hi,

I would like to ask you something about the statuses of the health examinations. Hope someone can help 

Our doctor uploaded (or said she has uploaded) our medicals on 30th August (eMedical). Today I can see that still the links under my husband's and mine sections are active: organize your health examinations. 
Under the section of our son the link has disparaged and the new text is: No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

On the other hand we still can see that for all 3 of us the status of Health, Evidence of is still: Recommended.

What is that mean. Do you think that the medicals have not been uploaded yet and because our son is only 3 years old his medicals are anyway cleared ... or this shows that someone is working on our case. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sandhuaman

solarik said:


> Guys,
> 
> Again CO is going to cut 2 years experience. Please see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1268.html
> 
> I'm in panic


hi solarik,


why they will cut experience??????


----------



## Hyd786

adc14 said:


> What is the cut-off date of acceptance of old acs assessment guidelines...


Hey adc14,

There is not cut off date as such. Basically, your ACS report should be valid for 2 years from the date it got approved.

But right now it's just CO who knows what he is going to do. In many cases they are accepting the ACS report which was authorized before the new rules and in some cases the CO's are not accepting the old ACS report.


----------



## AUS14

Rajeswari G said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was contacted by my CO 2 days back. I was shocked by seeing that mail.
> 
> She said that i am not eligle to get full points for my total experience.
> 
> I have around 6+ yrs of experience and got ACS approval for my whole experience. But CO is now objecting that 2 yrs will be deducted from my total experience and will get only 5 points for that. Because of this i am not eligible to get 60 points. I get only 55 points.
> 
> I am really worrying that even though got ACS approval for my whole 6 exp with out deducting anything, why CO is objecting?
> 
> My agent replied to that with some of my additional exp and by asking to consider that, still didn't get any reply from CO.
> 
> Could anyone please suggest me? Did anyone face this kind of problem?
> 
> 
> NSW SS : 29 Jul Visa Appl : 29 Jul PCC: 30 Jul Med: Yet to be done CO: 2 Sept Grant: ???
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.


Hi Rajeswari

Sad to hear that but did you provide the CO with all the relevant documents (exp letter, pay slips, tax documents, release letter, appointment letter) for the discussed 2 years exp? As ACS does not verify the company details it only concentrates on your job responsibilities whereas its the work of CO to verify emploment history. Unless you are able to provide them with all the documents related to your deducted 2 years exp you will not be able to claim points. So just wanted to confirm whether you have provided all the documents or there are some other reasons like education background?


----------



## Birender

Hyd786 said:


> Hi Shyam,
> 
> I'm not posting to terrify anyone or sound ridiculous.
> 
> It's just the way they are working right now. Though the applicant has his ACS approved before the new rules which is valid for 2 years. What CO is doing in some of the cases is, he is not accepting the points that are being claimed on the authorized ACS report, instead he is deducting the 2 years work period from what ACS has authorized us.
> 
> Yes, that's leaving many of the applicants ineligible, but that's how it has happened. Not sure how many of them have gone through this, but there are a few people who I personally know has met such roadblock.


People who have met these roadblocks. Are they doing something about this?


----------



## Hyd786

BGMate said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask you something about the statuses of the health examinations. Hope someone can help
> 
> Our doctor uploaded (or said she has uploaded) our medicals on 30th August (eMedical). Today I can see that still the links under my husband's and mine sections are active: organize your health examinations.
> Under the section of our son the link has disparaged and the new text is: No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> On the other hand we still can see that for all 3 of us the status of Health, Evidence of is still: Recommended.
> 
> What is that mean. Do you think that the medicals have not been uploaded yet and because our son is only 3 years old his medicals are anyway cleared ... or this shows that someone is working on our case.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi BGMate,

There is a possiblity that your Son's Meds are cleared. You and your husband's Med's might have been referred.

Anyways, you can ask your CO about the status of your application & you will come to know if they are cleared or referred. You can also confirm once again from your Doctor if your results are uploaded.


----------



## ramanj

In reference to this exp reduction, can CO come up later and reject the application? Like if my CO has already contacted me for documents, is there any chance he might reject on the exp reduction basis, since my acs too is by old rules and i am sailing in the same boat.


----------



## shyam

BGMate said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to ask you something about the statuses of the health examinations. Hope someone can help
> 
> Our doctor uploaded (or said she has uploaded) our medicals on 30th August (eMedical). Today I can see that still the links under my husband's and mine sections are active: organize your health examinations.
> Under the section of our son the link has disparaged and the new text is: No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> On the other hand we still can see that for all 3 of us the status of Health, Evidence of is still: Recommended.
> 
> What is that mean. Do you think that the medicals have not been uploaded yet and because our son is only 3 years old his medicals are anyway cleared ... or this shows that someone is working on our case.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Do not worry on the status of the "Attached Documents"
But did you try to check the link that still appears?

It could be the case that the medical tests are not completed yet. Even if the tests are completed and the link still remains then it is highly possible that the medicals are referred and you might need to attend the tests again if asked by DIAC/CO.


----------



## 0z_dream

Jazz2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I cant see any exp mentioned in the letter...


i think u knw how much u calculated for exp ,right. and total points


----------



## AUS14

Birender said:


> People who have met these roadblocks. Are they doing something about this?


If its a case of providing insufficient documents then applicants who have provided all the relevant work exp documents need not worry


----------



## shyam

ramanj said:


> In reference to this exp reduction, can CO come up later and reject the application? Like if my CO has already contacted me for documents, is there any chance he might reject on the exp reduction basis, since my acs too is by old rules and i am sailing in the same boat.


If CO already asked for something did not mention about any reduction earlier then there are very less chances that you get a reduction
Good luck.

Please update you signature with latest updates of your case. Also pls update the spreadsheet.


----------



## NSW2613

Hi

Any idea about tatkal pcc and procedure for it?


----------



## shyam

AUS14 said:


> If its a case of providing insufficient documents then applicants who have provided all the relevant work exp documents need not worry


Hey Aus14,

Does it mean if we submit all the documents(form16, payslips and bankstatements) then nothing to worry about the reductions??


----------



## Rajeswari G

Hyd786 said:


> Rajeswari,
> 
> Once DIAC has decided on something, it’s v tough to fight with them.
> 
> I would suggest you to look for any alternatives to increase your points rather than thinking too much on this. May be getting 8 in all modules in IELTS is the way to proceed further or try speaking to some professional agent.



They mentioned in the email that

"If you wish to provide further information or comment on your eligibility for points, please advise your case officer within 28 days after receipt of this email". I am really looking for CO reply whether they considered my additional 1 yr exp or not.


thanks,
Rajeswari.


----------



## BGMate

Sorry for spamming.

How can I add a time frame / status below the line like this one:

------------------------
ANZSCO - Code: 261112 | ACS: 15/04/13 | IELTS: L9/R8,5/W7/S7.5 | EOI Invitation: 01/07/13 | Visa 189 Lodged: 15/07/13 | PCC: 19/7/13 | Med: 30/08/13 | CO: Waiting | Grant: Waiting

Thanks


----------



## ramanj

shyam said:


> If CO already asked for something did not mention about any reduction earlier then there are very less chances that you get a reduction
> Good luck.
> 
> Please update you signature with latest updates of your case. Also pls update the spreadsheet.


Thanks for your positive reply. But still there is kind of tension till I receive the grant letter. I will keep the signature and spreadsheet updated as and when I get some.


----------



## dominicpcl

I'm going to apply for a PR under subclass 190, unit group 5111 contract, program and project administrators (occupations 511112 program or project administrator). I met a migration agent this afternoon and they fee they charge is over my budget so I thought of applying on my own. I'm all new to this so I hope someone help could help me..

firstly, I need to do skill assessment through vetassess (http://www.vetassess.com.au/migrate_to_aus..._assessment.cfm) and prepare all required documents (http://www.vetassess.com.au/migrate_to_aus...d_documents.cfm). While waiting for skill assessment, I'll go for the IELTS. Once everything are good/positive, lodge the EOI. I have to wait for the invitation, then submit the PR application.

Did I left out any steps right here? Please enlighten me. Thanks.


----------



## Hyd786

AUS14 said:


> If its a case of providing insufficient documents then applicants who have provided all the relevant work exp documents need not worry


This is not a case of providing insufficient documents, if it is so, the CO might clearly ask the applicant to provide the necessary evidence. But in the cases I've seen the CO has straight away deducted 2 years from the total work exp approved by ACS ..

Here is one of the link which I found on the forum, you might want to check it out:
Having hard time with immigration, SC 189 refusal, experts please help


----------



## AUS14

ramanj said:


> In reference to this exp reduction, can CO come up later and reject the application? Like if my CO has already contacted me for documents, is there any chance he might reject on the exp reduction basis, since my acs too is by old rules and i am sailing in the same boat.


I dont think its a case of old ACS report. I think its because of not being able to provide valid documents for the points claimed for work exp in ACS report.

Correct me if I am wrong all those whose exp have been deducted by CO


----------



## ramanj

NSW2613 said:


> Hi
> 
> Any idea about tatkal pcc and procedure for it?


I am not sure about the tatkal PCC, but if you can bribe the passport person who sits in the police station for verification, he will definitely do it much earlier than normal process. I did the same and got in 2 weeks.


----------



## BGMate

Hyd786 said:


> Hi BGMate,
> 
> There is a possiblity that your Son's Meds are cleared. You and your husband's Med's might have been referred.
> 
> Anyways, you can ask your CO about the status of your application & you will come to know if they are cleared or referred. You can also confirm once again from your Doctor if your results are uploaded.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Hyd786

Rajeswari G said:


> They mentioned in the email that
> 
> "If you wish to provide further information or comment on your eligibility for points, please advise your case officer within 28 days after receipt of this email". I am really looking for CO reply whether they considered my additional 1 yr exp or not.
> 
> 
> thanks,
> Rajeswari.


Rajeswari, 

The best thing you could do now is ask your CO why he has deducted your experience. If it is the case of you not submitting the required evidence to support your claim. you can submit the necessary docs and get things going. 

If it is not that case and he says it's being done as per the new ACS rules. Then i'm not the right person to advise you.


----------



## Hyd786

BGMate said:


> Sorry for spamming.
> 
> How can I add a time frame / status below the line like this one:
> 
> ------------------------
> ANZSCO - Code: 261112 | ACS: 15/04/13 | IELTS: L9/R8,5/W7/S7.5 | EOI Invitation: 01/07/13 | Visa 189 Lodged: 15/07/13 | PCC: 19/7/13 | Med: 30/08/13 | CO: Waiting | Grant: Waiting
> 
> Thanks


You can add your signature from the below link 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## AUS14

Hyd786 said:


> This is not a case of providing insufficient documents, if it is so, the CO might clearly ask the applicant to provide the necessary evidence. But in the cases I've seen the CO has straight away deducted 2 years from the total work exp approved by ACS ..
> 
> Here is one of the link which I found on the forum, you might want to check it out:
> Having hard time with immigration, SC 189 refusal, experts please help


Yeh gone through...still in doubt how can CO deduct exp years which ACS have already confirmed as the report is valid for 2 years. I was told that CO verifies all the personal and employment details. If CO have started deducting work exp this would have also effected others who have already got grants. Not sure just guessing that it should be because somehow the CO was unable to verify the work exp of the candidate for the stated years.


----------



## dominicpcl

-deleted-


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hi Guys...congratulations to everyobe receiving their visa grant...this forum is a great source indeed....

well as i read on this forum...just want to clear my doubt...i lodged visa application on 16 aug and have received request to submit Form 80 & 1221..

does this mean..we will be under security checks for an year or 6 months or so??? i mean i was expecting a decision by Ovt-Nov 2013


----------



## AUS14

solarik said:


> Guys,
> 
> Again CO is going to cut 2 years experience. Please see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1268.html
> 
> I'm in panic


How can CO deduct exp years which ACS have already confirmed as the report is valid for 2 years. I was told that CO verifies all the personal and employment details. If CO have started deducting work exp this would have also effected others who have already got grants. Not sure just guessing that it should be because somehow the CO was unable to verify the work exp of the candidate for the stated years. 

We just cant panic for 2 to 3 cases when 10 are getting their grants...we need to wait for sometime to understand the situation


----------



## Hyd786

AUS14 said:


> Yeh gone through...still in doubt how can CO deduct exp years which ACS have already confirmed as the report is valid for 2 years. I was told that CO verifies all the personal and employment details. If CO have started deducting work exp this would have also effected others who have already got grants. Not sure just guessing that it should be because somehow the CO was unable to verify the work exp of the candidate for the stated years.


Yes, it's possible that the applicant might not have provided the sufficient docs to support his claim.

If the above is the case, then its good for rest of us. Wait for sometime, things would eventually get clear :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Minhas

Visa Applied with 70 points on 20th August

Preparing documents to upload.


----------



## mindfreak

Hyd786 said:


> Finally after a silent last week, there's a flurry of Grant's this week.
> 
> Hopefully Rocky, mithu, mindfreak, chinnubangalore, Ben10, rahulmenda get their Grant's this week
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


mate i've already been granted this week:whoo:


----------



## mindfreak

im flying off from Delhi tonight, my next post on this forum will be from Perth  good luck guys hope to see more grants by the time i land.


----------



## paraskumar0730

HI Friends

I have a doubt. I just paid my visa fees yesterday. Now when I logged in , my eVisa page is opened. I have decided to go through with my PCC and medical before assigning of my CO. But unfortunately, the link 'Organize your health examination' is missing. But instead, there is something else written - 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Can you please advise what does this means?


----------



## AM

give it a day or two, you will get that option


----------



## Hyd786

mindfreak said:


> mate i've already been granted this week:whoo:


Oops, I am :sorry:

I knew you got the Grant but it just escaped my mind 

So, what next?


----------



## Hyd786

mindfreak said:


> im flying off from Delhi tonight, my next post on this forum will be from Perth  good luck guys hope to see more grants by the time i land.


Wow...

looks like you were just waiting for the Grant to fly & had everything ready 

What's the matter?? itni jaldi kyun bhai?


----------



## solarik

I don't know what is going on. I've read that COs have new instructions now how to calculate skilled expirience. And it was changed recently. I can't understand how they are going to apply this instructions and for whom, all aplicants??? But here in forum we can see positive cases and already 2 negative. I'm scared. I have 5 years experience and claimed 60 points. If CO will cut 2 years............

This is instruction:
16.2 When can employment be considered skilled 
For employment to be awarded points under Schedule 6D, it must meet 
three requirements: 
• it was undertaken after the applicant meets at least the entry level 
requirements as set by the relevant assessing authority for that 
occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study and or 
amount of on-the-job training); 
• it involved duties at the level of depth and complexity expected in 
Australia, and 
• it meets the standards of skilled employment set by the relevant 
assessing authority for that occupation. 
In cases where the relevant assessing authority does not provide an opinion 
on skilled employment and there are no standards set by the relevant 
assessing authority available in public domain, case officers should 
consider the evidence of employment experience provided by the applicant 
at the date the applicant completes qualifications and necessary skilled 
employment as per the Australian and New Zealand Standard 
Classification of Occupations. 
16.3 When is an applicant skilled 
An applicant is considered skilled and therefore eligible for claiming 
employment points from the date the relevant assessing authority considers 
the person to be skilled in the nominated occupation: 
• If a skills assessment provides a date at which the assessing 
authority is of the view that the applicant became ‘skilled’, case 
officers must ensure that any claimed employment experience 
under Schedule 6D took place from this date and not earlier. 
• The date on which an applicant becomes ‘skilled’ may be different 
from the date that an assessing authority finds that the person meets 
their requirement for a suitable skills assessment. For example, an 
assessing authority may issue a suitable skills assessment on the 
basis of attainment of a tertiary qualification but may require a 
period of post qualification work experience before considering an 
applicant ‘skilled’ for the purpose of employment points.


----------



## mindfreak

Hyd786 said:


> Wow...
> 
> looks like you were just waiting for the Grant to fly & had everything ready
> 
> What's the matter?? itni jaldi kyun bhai?


haha yeah i've lived in perth for 5 years already (that's where i did my engineering from at UWA), anyways my student visa had expired and I could not apply for 485 in time which is why i had to come back to India. Been here 5 months, and was awaiting the grant to fly off and get my life back on track again :bolt: so yeah that's my story


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

ramanj said:


> I am not sure about the tatkal PCC, but if you can bribe the passport person who sits in the police station for verification, he will definitely do it much earlier than normal process. I did the same and got in 2 weeks.


as per guidelines given in psk offce , pcc cannot be done in tatkal category , jus apply for pcc and go next day taking print of application , fee is rs. 500 per applicant


----------



## sandhuaman

thanks dear.. u claimed any point for ur work experience......


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> as per guidelines given in psk offce , pcc cannot be done in tatkal category , jus apply for pcc and go next day taking print of application , fee is rs. 500 per applicant


u dont have to go to police station to get pcc jus go to psk with letter and within 3-4hour they will issue pcc


----------



## sandhuaman

mindfreak said:


> im flying off from delhi tonight, my next post on this forum will be from perth :d good luck guys hope to see more grants by the time i land.


good luck dear! Wish u a great life ahead.....some of ur posts been great help to me....


----------



## sandhuaman

....we will miss u on this forum....


----------



## Simple99

Congrats all who got grant and wish alll who expecting grants..


----------



## ramanj

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> u dont have to go to police station to get pcc jus go to psk with letter and within 3-4hour they will issue pcc


Thats true, you get it the same day. But in some cases verification is required. For example if the verification was not done at the time of passport then they tell us to do it at the time of PCC. Same was the case with me.


----------



## soumyasingh

Is any bdy here who has filed the application on 24th June and still waiting for the CO? I am so irritated now. First, My husband is asked to repeat the Urine test and he is diabetic... I am so irritated. My meds are cleared, only his meds needs to be repeated which we will do coming Monday. Bus still I donno whether the Case officer is alloted to us or now 

After the CO is alloted, you still need to wait so long ....... Please advise if there is any adverse effect for diabetes ?


----------



## BGMate

marorpe said:


> GRANTED!! GRANTED!! GRANTED!!
> 
> I was granted on 29th August, after 8 weeks of lodgement, and having upfront uploaded all the docs, including meds and PCC.
> 
> I've never been contacted by my CO, I've seen that it's been Adelaide Team 6.
> 
> See my timeline if you want more details.
> 
> Thank you to all for your support!!


Congratulations


----------



## Gurpreethm

ramanj said:


> Thats true, you get it the same day. But in some cases verification is required. For example if the verification was not done at the time of passport then they tell us to do it at the time of PCC. Same was the case with me.


Then it will take 1-2 months.


----------



## Maddy27

Guyssssss got the grant finallyyyyy:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:

Sorry for the late update.

I am just so so so very happyyyyyyy


----------



## Gurpreethm

Maddy27 said:


> Guyssssss got the grant finallyyyyy:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> Sorry for the late update.
> 
> I am just so so so very happyyyyyyy


Congrats ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Maddy27

Gurpreethm said:


> Congrats ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


Thanks Gurpreethm.

Just hang on I am sure yours is also on its way!


----------



## IndianOZ

Great news Mindfreak. Good to see you have recd grant. Pray for us too. All the best.


----------



## hafeezsl

Jagz said:


> No idea about that link but If you have your TRN number and password then u can check @
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


yes that is fine...but I thought may b the link I mentioned before would give some detailed info


----------



## IndianOZ

So which is the best place to live with family. We love beaches and city life


----------



## vinnie88

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi Guys...congratulations to everyobe receiving their visa grant...this forum is a great source indeed....
> 
> well as i read on this forum...just want to clear my doubt...i lodged visa application on 16 aug and have received request to submit Form 80 & 1221..
> 
> does this mean..we will be under security checks for an year or 6 months or so??? i mean i was expecting a decision by Ovt-Nov 2013



Hi, 

Form 1221 is usually asked ( in most cases, 99% I'd say! ) when CO decides to refer your case to other agencies such as ASIO for in-depth background checks. It takes anywhere from 3-24 months. But on average, it shouldnt take more than 12 months. I have heard these checks are prioritized and hence quicker for 190 Pakistani applicants


----------



## Birender

Gurpreethm said:


> Congrats ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


Nice. Do you have an australian qualification?


----------



## shyam

Birender said:


> Nice. Do you have an australian qualification?


Does the Aus qualification make any difference on the applications cases??


----------



## ramanj

Maddy27 said:


> Guyssssss got the grant finallyyyyy:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> Sorry for the late update.
> 
> I am just so so so very happyyyyyyy


Great! Congrats! So as per DIAC's claim, you got reply exactly after 7 working days


----------



## Birender

Maddy27 said:


> Guyssssss got the grant finallyyyyy:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> Sorry for the late update.
> 
> I am just so so so very happyyyyyyy


congratulations. Do you got an australian qualification?


----------



## Maria_Sal

vinnie88 said:


> usually form1221 means security check is going to initiate. And if CO doesnt request PCC and/or medicals at the time of allocation it means the security check most probably exceeds 12 months because they dont want to waste your time and money by asking for somethin that's gonna expire soon. In this case, PCC is clearly not asked so dont submit it yet. but if they ask for form 1221 AND pcc+meds it means you will undergo security checks but it wont take more than a year, probably depending on your case CO will prioritize the checks


Hi,

I have been asked to submit form 1221....does this mean i will have to face security checks delay till one year


----------



## The Marine

Maddy27 said:


> Guyssssss got the grant finallyyyyy:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> Sorry for the late update.
> 
> I am just so so so very happyyyyyyy


congrats man! all the best. Enjoy your day


----------



## Birender

shyam said:


> Does the Aus qualification make any difference on the applications cases??


DIAC doesnt deduct work ex in that case.


----------



## afr_k

*Just a test message*

HI Guys,

I am posting this message to test if you people are able to see my messages. I have posted twice but dint get any reply from anyone ... 

Thanks


----------



## needpr

afr_k said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I am posting this message to test if you people are able to see my messages. I have posted twice but dint get any reply from anyone ...
> 
> Thanks


I can see your message


----------



## mithu93ku

Maddy27 said:


> Guyssssss got the grant finallyyyyy:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> Sorry for the late update.
> 
> I am just so so so very happyyyyyyy


Congrats *Maddy27*. :clap2::clap2::clap2: :hail::hail::hail: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## expatdude

Maddy27 said:


> Guyssssss got the grant finallyyyyy:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> Sorry for the late update.
> 
> I am just so so so very happyyyyyyy


Awesome no medicals ?


----------



## vinnie88

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been asked to submit form 1221....does this mean i will have to face security checks delay till one year


what is your visa subclass? are you a male applicant? 

anyways, yes you will undergo national security and other character checks just like I did. No one knows how long it will take for you. for some people it takes 3-6 months, for some it takes 6-12 months and for others it take 12-24 months. 

But based on what I have seen in other forums, these checks can be quite lengthy for some countries specially Iran and Pakistan. Although 190 Pakistani applicants have got grants within 1-4 months of CO allocation but then again there are other pakistani applicants who lodged 190 sublass around sept/oct 2012 and still havent got their grants.

I hope you will get yours soon. What is your subclass??


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> im flying off from Delhi tonight, my next post on this forum will be from Perth  good luck guys hope to see more grants by the time i land.


Good luck Pranab !  :hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Jazz2013

Sorry mate, got confused, I thought Grant letter displays experience too.

May be happiness has got over me.

Yes my total experience of 8.5 yrs was approved by ACS.




0z_dream said:


> i think u knw how much u calculated for exp ,right. and total points


----------



## expatdude

mithu93ku said:


> Good luck Pranab !  :hail::hail::hail:



Mithu no sign of your medical clearance yet ???


----------



## afr_k

Hi All,

Can someone tell me how long it will take to get a grant after the medicals are done. I finished my medicals on 12 Aug and the link in my application is changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".

Initially i got one email from my CO on 29th Jul and after that no communication. Team 34 Brisbane

Tried to reach CO over phone but it always goes to Voice Message .

Any idea how long it will take ?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mayankp

afr_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone tell me how long it will take to get a grant after the medicals are done. I finished my medicals on 12 Aug and the link in my application is changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".
> 
> Initially i got one email from my CO on 29th Jul and after that no communication. Team 34 Brisbane
> 
> Tried to reach CO over phone but it always goes to Voice Message .
> 
> Any idea how long it will take ?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : :fingerscrossed:


You can expect the golden mail any time now........


----------



## mithu93ku

dominicpcl said:


> I'm going to apply for a PR under subclass 190, unit group 5111 contract, program and project administrators (occupations 511112 program or project administrator). I met a migration agent this afternoon and they fee they charge is over my budget so I thought of applying on my own. I'm all new to this so I hope someone help could help me..
> 
> firstly, I need to do skill assessment through vetassess (http://www.vetassess.com.au/migrate_to_aus..._assessment.cfm) and prepare all required documents (http://www.vetassess.com.au/migrate_to_aus...d_documents.cfm). While waiting for skill assessment, I'll go for the IELTS. Once everything are good/positive, lodge the EOI. I have to wait for the invitation, then submit the PR application.
> 
> Did I left out any steps right here? Please enlighten me. Thanks.


Dear *dominicpcl*,
You could easily do your Visa application job yourself. If you have any query, just through the post here.... folks are waiting to help you willingly. So, move forward.
So far, your concept is clear about your Visa application endeavor. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

expatdude said:


> Mithu no sign of your medical clearance yet ???


Not yet mate!


----------



## shyam

Birender said:


> DIAC doesnt deduct work ex in that case.


I guess it is not the case.

DIAC just takes the ACS opinion and requirement for allotting the points on experience.

For anyone, does it be the Aus qualified or Overseas, the minimum experience required to meet the ACS Skilled level requirement with IT qualification is 2 years of IT experience.

I had new ACS assessment done and i got 2 years deducted. I have Aus qualifications. 

DIAC/CO would consider the ACS requirement, i.e. minimum 2yrs, 4yrs, 6yrs ..etc to allocate points.


----------



## Birender

shyam said:


> I guess it is not the case.
> 
> DIAC just takes the ACS opinion and requirement for allotting the points on experience.
> 
> For anyone, does it be the Aus qualified or Overseas, the minimum experience required to meet the ACS Skilled level requirement with IT qualification is 2 years of IT experience.
> 
> I had new ACS assessment done and i got 2 years deducted. I have Aus qualifications.
> 
> DIAC/CO would consider the ACS requirement, i.e. minimum 2yrs, 4yrs, 6yrs ..etc to allocate points.


there are people for whom there was no deduction in the ACS letter. 

Now when they lodged their application with that letter, DIAC is reducing their work Ex and hence rejecting their applications.


----------



## soumyasingh

soumyasingh said:


> Is any bdy here who has filed the application on 24th June and still waiting for the CO? I am so irritated now. First, My husband is asked to repeat the Urine test and he is diabetic... I am so irritated. My meds are cleared, only his meds needs to be repeated which we will do coming Monday. Bus still I donno whether the Case officer is alloted to us or now
> 
> After the CO is alloted, you still need to wait so long ....... Please advise if there is any adverse effect for diabetes ?


Please anyone any awareness of the above question?


----------



## afr_k

Thanks mayankp,

Going crazy as the days passing by.... Every 5 minutes my eyes are on my gtalk with a hope that it shows me the golden email.

All the best to everyone who is in same situation ....


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Maddy27 said:


> Guyssssss got the grant finallyyyyy:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> Sorry for the late update.
> 
> I am just so so so very happyyyyyyy


Congrats Maddy. Enjoy these golden moments


----------



## Maria_Sal

vinnie88 said:


> what is your visa subclass? are you a male applicant?
> 
> anyways, yes you will undergo national security and other character checks just like I did. No one knows how long it will take for you. for some people it takes 3-6 months, for some it takes 6-12 months and for others it take 12-24 months.
> 
> But based on what I have seen in other forums, these checks can be quite lengthy for some countries specially Iran and Pakistan. Although 190 Pakistani applicants have got grants within 1-4 months of CO allocation but then again there are other pakistani applicants who lodged 190 sublass around sept/oct 2012 and still havent got their grants.
> 
> I hope you will get yours soon. What is your subclass??


Thanks for your detailed reply...my signature will give u an idea of my application...actually we are now in uae dubai but we r originally from pakistan...so lets see how long we would have to wait....

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 70 | Lodged: 16-08-2013


----------



## Maria_Sal

the e-mail asking us to provide form 80 and 1221 says....

*Form 80

All applicants over 16 years of age are requested to complete and return a Form 80 Personal Particulars for assessment including character assessment. Please note that this form is required regardless of whether or not a copy has been previously provided.*

does it mean we have to submit pcc with form 80 ????


----------



## Maddy27

Birender said:


> Nice. Do you have an australian qualification?


No I do not have australian qualification, never been there before.


----------



## Maddy27

ramanj said:


> Great! Congrats! So as per DIAC's claim, you got reply exactly after 7 working days


Yes luckily got the reply within 7 working days!


----------



## Maddy27

expatdude said:


> Awesome no medicals ?


Thanks mate and I did do the medicals, updated on that google sheet!


----------



## Maddy27

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Congrats Maddy. Enjoy these golden moments


Thanks a lot:whoo:


----------



## Hermalrood

hafeezsl said:


> yes that is fine...but I thought may b the link I mentioned before would give some detailed info


Yes, you get info from that link (once you have entered TRN and password), but the system has good and bad days, apparently. 
You just happened to check on a bad day. Usually trying a few hours/days later works for most people.
You will also hear stories of links (like medicals or document requests) appearing and disappearing frequently. 
Just upload all the documents you can, then sit back and relax. 
Around the 8 weeks mark, give the Department a call and ask if you have a CO. 
He's the person who can provide answers to all the questions you may have regarding your case. 
Checking your application progress before 8 weeks have passed, and trying to do so through the messages you get from the automated online submission page can be a source of disappointment and frustration.
Just my 2 yen


----------



## Maddy27

Thanks a lot everyone! This forum has just been great. It gives hope and loads of updated information.

I am very happy I came across it, though a little sad that I came to know about it after paying the agent but still received lots of help here always.


----------



## mithu93ku

I am missing *rahulmenda *as well as *Rocky Balbao*!


----------



## shyam

Birender said:


> there are people for whom there was no deduction in the ACS letter.
> 
> Now when they lodged their application with that letter, DIAC is reducing their work Ex and hence rejecting their applications.


Yes Aus qualification would be helpful to get ACS assessment under an occupation without having experience considered.

The ACS letter do not mention anything about the experience. However, getting the experienced assessed is again a different thing and the applicant would get experience deducted what so ever.

It makes sense to me the deduction made by DIAC as again considering the experience has to be against the new ACS rule and if not sufficient may lead to rejection of the applications.


----------



## amitso

Maddy27 said:


> Guyssssss got the grant finallyyyyy:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> Sorry for the late update.
> 
> I am just so so so very happyyyyyyy


Congratulations,

Can you please tell us, have you claimed points for your experience? Does DIAC deducted any years from your experience?


----------



## Harish2013

amitso said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> Can you please tell us, have you claimed points for your experience? Does DIAC deducted any years from your experience?


Maddy27's occupation is Finacial manager


----------



## hawaiisurf

Hi, 
Just received invitation from NSW. Have few questions before applying. Can someone pls guide. 

1. Do I need to have my dependent's IELTS scores ready before I apply for the visa (ie within the 60 days).
2. Should I also have PCC/FBI & Medicals done before applying for Visa?
3. Can my dependents avoid giving IELTS. Because their medium of education was in English. So as evidence can I provide a letter from college or university mentioning the same.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

mandy 27 congrats and pls update ur dates in excel sheet


----------



## kaurrajbir

Jazz2013 said:


> By God's Grace, Got the GRANT today......
> 
> This forum is magic and many thanks to all who helped us in providing information whenever it was required (specially superm and my forum friend sukh......)
> 
> I uploaded everything in advance(including PCC and medicals) before the CO was assigned and never uploaded form 80, I was never contacted by CO for any documents and I received the letter from Team 34 GSM Brisbane..
> 
> Wish you all the very best and hope to "takrao" you some where in down under......
> 
> Jazz


Congratulations for the Grant Jazzz!!! Cheers


----------



## Monmatmar

Maria_Sal said:


> the e-mail asking us to provide form 80 and 1221 says....
> 
> *Form 80
> 
> All applicants over 16 years of age are requested to complete and return a Form 80 Personal Particulars for assessment including character assessment. Please note that this form is required regardless of whether or not a copy has been previously provided.*
> 
> does it mean we have to submit pcc with form 80 ????


No, form 80 _IS_ both.


----------



## sahil772

Guys,
I was filling up form 1221 and noticed that we have details of spouse (dependent) employment history in the last 10 years or mention unemployment period also. But while lodging 190 application i have mentioned only 1 job which is for 2 yrs and not written about the three other jobs which were prior to this. Please advice me on this.

Thanks for ur support.


----------



## The Marine

mithu93ku said:


> Not yet mate!


it is your turn mate, very soon!


----------



## Jazz2013

I got after 2 days of link changing to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".



afr_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone tell me how long it will take to get a grant after the medicals are done. I finished my medicals on 12 Aug and the link in my application is changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".
> 
> Initially i got one email from my CO on 29th Jul and after that no communication. Team 34 Brisbane
> 
> Tried to reach CO over phone but it always goes to Voice Message .
> 
> Any idea how long it will take ?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jazz2013

No.




0z_dream said:


> That is good to hear ..did acs reduce ur any experinece


----------



## PDHUNT

afr_k said:


> Thanks mayankp,
> 
> Going crazy as the days passing by.... Every 5 minutes my eyes are on my gtalk with a hope that it shows me the golden email.
> 
> All the best to everyone who is in same situation ....


I am also in to the same state as yours :hug:


----------



## kaurrajbir

Maddy27 said:


> Guyssssss got the grant finallyyyyy:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> Sorry for the late update.
> 
> I am just so so so very happyyyyyyy


Tons of congrats Maddy for the Grant!!!!


----------



## au applicant

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi,
> Just received invitation from NSW. Have few questions before applying. Can someone pls guide.
> 
> 1. Do I need to have my dependent's IELTS scores ready before I apply for the visa (ie within the 60 days).
> 2. Should I also have PCC/FBI & Medicals done before applying for Visa?
> 3. Can my dependents avoid giving IELTS. Because their medium of education was in English. So as evidence can I provide a letter from college or university mentioning the same.


 Hi,

In my opinion:
1. Yes because you will save $4,885 australian dollars
2. For PCC it is better you do it because the CO will ask you do it anyways. For Medicals please do it only when CO asks u to do it as u will be given online TRN no. and 10 digit no.
3. English proof is only required for dependents above 18 yrs of age. It is better to do IELTS because you will save 4,885 AUD. So if u r rich u can skip IELTS. Evidence from college may or may not be accepted. Depends on CO judgement.

Hope it helps. Forum members please chip in in case I have made a mistake.


----------



## mini2ran

Congrats maddy.. Your and mine are same CO.. I am also hoping for a speed grant..


----------



## mayankp

PDHUNT said:


> I am also in to the same state as yours :hug:


I can imagine both of yours eagerness but I must say waiting is the most frustrating part in this Visa process. It starts with wait for assessment result, wait for invitation, wait for CO allocation and then wait for grant.

I am just a step behind both of you, I am waiting for my PCC after that I will also be waiting for the golden mail.

I think there is not base for expectation of grant because some people get immediately, some get after one month, all different timings, it all depends on the CO.

I wish both of you will get your grant before end of this week.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## au applicant

Maddy27 said:


> Guyssssss got the grant finallyyyyy:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> Sorry for the late update.
> 
> I am just so so so very happyyyyyyy


 Congratulations!!! Wishing u all the best for new life @ australia


----------



## hafeezsl

Hermalrood said:


> Yes, you get info from that link (once you have entered TRN and password), but the system has good and bad days, apparently.
> You just happened to check on a bad day. Usually trying a few hours/days later works for most people.
> You will also hear stories of links (like medicals or document requests) appearing and disappearing frequently.
> Just upload all the documents you can, then sit back and relax.
> Around the 8 weeks mark, give the Department a call and ask if you have a CO.
> He's the person who can provide answers to all the questions you may have regarding your case.
> Checking your application progress before 8 weeks have passed, and trying to do so through the messages you get from the automated online submission page can be a source of disappointment and frustration.
> Just my 2 yen


Thank u ... really worried as I have my wife's medical yet to b done as she was pregnant and was not allowed to do an xray .. doc said to come after thr delivery... mine ans daugther medicals r cleared...


----------



## IndianOZ

mithu93ku said:


> I am missing *rahulmenda *as well as *Rocky Balbao*!


Have Rahulmenda and rockybalbao received their grants? Also I hv seen people applied after us, getting grants Is this a bad sign for those who are waiting?:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## IndianOZ

Hey please send me link to the sheet. Lost it


----------



## surinsin

Jazz2013 said:


> Hi Suri,
> 
> I will pm you the signature..



Sure...I will be waiting


----------



## shyam

hawaiisurf said:


> Hi,
> Just received invitation from NSW. Have few questions before applying. Can someone pls guide.
> 
> 1. Do I need to have my dependent's IELTS scores ready before I apply for the visa (ie within the 60 days).
> 2. Should I also have PCC/FBI & Medicals done before applying for Visa?
> 3. Can my dependents avoid giving IELTS. Because their medium of education was in English. So as evidence can I provide a letter from college or university mentioning the same.


Hi,

You dont need a IELTS for dependants. Functional level proof is all what you need.
You can get a certificate of english medium from the institutions where you spouse has studied, that should suffice.

Most of the certificates clearly mention the medium of study but if not mentioned get a certificated from the institute/board mentioning that the study was in english.


For PCC,yes you need it and you need it for all the countries you stayed in for certain period of time. Better keep this ready.
Medicals, yes keep this ready too.

Better to keep all the documents ready and upload in one go so that it helps your processing time.


----------



## shyam

IndianOZ said:


> Hey please send me link to the sheet. Lost it


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## shyam

sahil772 said:


> Guys,
> I was filling up form 1221 and noticed that we have details of spouse (dependent) employment history in the last 10 years or mention unemployment period also. But while lodging 190 application i have mentioned only 1 job which is for 2 yrs and not written about the three other jobs which were prior to this. Please advice me on this.
> 
> Thanks for ur support.


Your spouse employment details will be helpful if you the job is a skilled job as per australian market and if you are claiming points out her job experience.

Otherwise, just include the same what you have mentioned in the 190 application.
Nothing more is required.


----------



## aamirrehman

Maddy27 said:


> Guyssssss got the grant finallyyyyy:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
> 
> Sorry for the late update.
> 
> I am just so so so very happyyyyyyy


Heartiest Congratulations, Maddy. 

You certainly deserve this moment. Please enjoy this day to the fullest.

Even I have the same officer (JH), will be extremely thankful if you can kindly respond to the following queries,

Query 1 : Was your employement verification performed? If so, how was it done?

Query 2 : As per your signature, CO was assigned on 23/8? Did he ask for some documents on 23/8? What were these documents?

Query 3: Are you an IT guy? If so, did you have ACS in new or old format?

Query 4: Were you medicals referred?

Query 5: When did u submit your PCC? As same CO asked me on 9/8 on the day (when he got assigned) about PCC for myself and wife (even though these were already uploaded). My agent emailed the PCC to JH but no communication / response after that.

*Based on your experience with JH, do you think that he checks documents on mail. Should we email and ask for confirmation of PCC receipt. I am doubtful as the status for PCC is still "Requested" on EVISA page and it is approx. a month since my agent has mailed him the PCC*

Thanks in advance for your feedback and once again congraulations to you for this wonderful achievement.


----------



## sahil772

shyam said:


> Your spouse employment details will be helpful if you the job is a skilled job as per australian market and if you are claiming points out her job experience.
> 
> Otherwise, just include the same what you have mentioned in the 190 application.
> Nothing more is required.



Thanks Shyam.... We r not claiming points and I didnt mention other jobs as I though I might ve to get reference letters for that.


----------



## saintkamy

Mjt said:


> Not yet cleared! The "organize your health examination" has disappeared since last 3 weeks and the status "No health examinations are required......." is appearing since then... Asked CO about it on last friday, he said the medicals are being assessed by the MOC. Hope my meds get cleared soon... Thy wr submitted to the DIAC on July 22, 2013.


This means your meds are cleared since last 3 weeks. "No health examinations are required......." is the final msg


----------



## Mjt

saintkamy said:


> This means your meds are cleared since last 3 weeks. "No health examinations are required......." is the final msg


I have asked my CO about it and he replied that my meds are being assessed by the MOC... That means not yet cleared!!


----------



## gsp2canberra

thanich said:


> Hi Mohsin,
> 
> How did you get singapore PCC? . You have got any reference letter from CO?


No need to get it notarized, scan and upload the color copy of the certificate.
Secondly I see questions of getting the PCC before CO allocation, I have applied before CO allocation through VFS KL office and got it from then in 4 days..

Cheers
bhanu


----------



## saintkamy

Mjt said:


> I have asked my CO about it and he replied that my meds are being assessed by the MOC... That means not yet cleared!!


I don't know where they find these COs, girl MOC have confirm that there is no health required, line says it crystal clear.
The organize your health is gone, what else she's waiting for.


----------



## Mjt

saintkamy said:


> I don't know where they find these COs, girl MOC have confirm that there is no health required, line says it crystal clear.
> The organize your health is gone, what else she's waiting for.


Hmmm.... Dnt knw whr is d confusion!! The status besides Health Evidence is showing "Requested" and the date column besides that is blank!! So might not have cleared... Cnt say anything... M too confused reading the posts by forum members that there meds get cleared once they see "No health examinations are required....." status... And mine is referred...


----------



## mithu93ku

IndianOZ said:


> Hey please send me link to the sheet. Lost it


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## Maddy27

amitso said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> Can you please tell us, have you claimed points for your experience? Does DIAC deducted any years from your experience?


Thanks Amitso

Yes I claimed points for work experience of 3 years but as I have applied under Finance Manager, ACS is not applicable to me.

Also no job verification done in my case.


----------



## saintkamy

Mjt said:


> Hmmm.... Dnt knw whr is d confusion!! The status besides Health Evidence is showing "Requested" and the date column besides that is blank!! So might not have cleared... Cnt say anything... M too confused reading the posts by forum members that there meds get cleared once they see "No health examinations are required....." status... And mine is referred...


My advise is you should call DIAC n ask for status of your meds, this will do 2 things
1st they will confirm your meds are cleared
2nd CO will be notified about the enquiry. Killerbee gave this idea too me n I think its a good one.


----------



## Maddy27

aamirrehman said:


> Heartiest Congratulations, Maddy.
> 
> You certainly deserve this moment. Please enjoy this day to the fullest.
> 
> Even I have the same officer (JH), will be extremely thankful if you can kindly respond to the following queries,
> 
> Query 1 : Was your employement verification performed? If so, how was it done?
> 
> Query 2 : As per your signature, CO was assigned on 23/8? Did he ask for some documents on 23/8? What were these documents?
> 
> Query 3: Are you an IT guy? If so, did you have ACS in new or old format?
> 
> Query 4: Were you medicals referred?
> 
> Query 5: When did u submit your PCC? As same CO asked me on 9/8 on the day (when he got assigned) about PCC for myself and wife (even though these were already uploaded). My agent emailed the PCC to JH but no communication / response after that.
> 
> *Based on your experience with JH, do you think that he checks documents on mail. Should we email and ask for confirmation of PCC receipt. I am doubtful as the status for PCC is still "Requested" on EVISA page and it is approx. a month since my agent has mailed him the PCC*
> 
> Thanks in advance for your feedback and once again congraulations to you for this wonderful achievement.


Thanks a lot

1) No job verification done

2) Yes CO mailed on 23/8 & asked for updated reference/experience letter, recent payslips & bank statements, which I sent on 26/8.

3) Not an IT GIRL, I am in finance.

4) I do not think my medicals were referred, can not say for sure as I had done them in Feb 2013 when I had applied for the 1st time.

5) I had front loaded PCC so he never asked for it. 

Based on my experience yes I think he checks his mails & so you should definitely mail him for an update, one month is quite long and asking for just confirmation of receipt of PCC is not at all bad idea.

Goodluck to you! 

Hope I have been able to answer your queries. Do let me know if you have further questions. But do mail him soon.


----------



## Maddy27

Everyone thanks a lot once again.

I have still not been able to digest the news, still seems like I am dreaming, already read the grant letter many times.

Whoever is waiting keep the hope on, grant will surely come. I know how frustrating the wait can be but its worth the wait so hold onnnnnn.

I hope Rocky would come again & give his good news

Goodluck to all waiting


----------



## mike alic

Hi Guyz,

One quick question. When do I need to upload my certified/attested documents ? and when should I need to upload form 80? I have start fill form as I have received the invitation. . 

thanks


----------



## Mjt

saintkamy said:


> My advise is you should call DIAC n ask for status of your meds, this will do 2 things
> 1st they will confirm your meds are cleared
> 2nd CO will be notified about the enquiry. Killerbee gave this idea too me n I think its a good one.


So did u enquired with DIAC about your meds?


----------



## divyap

Rajeswari G said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was contacted by my CO 2 days back. I was shocked by seeing that mail.
> 
> She said that i am not eligle to get full points for my total experience.
> 
> I have around 6+ yrs of experience and got ACS approval for my whole experience. But CO is now objecting that 2 yrs will be deducted from my total experience and will get only 5 points for that. Because of this i am not eligible to get 60 points. I get only 55 points.
> 
> I am really worrying that even though got ACS approval for my whole 6 exp with out deducting anything, why CO is objecting?
> 
> My agent replied to that with some of my additional exp and by asking to consider that, still didn't get any reply from CO.
> 
> Could anyone please suggest me? Did anyone face this kind of problem?
> 
> 
> NSW SS : 29 Jul Visa Appl : 29 Jul PCC: 30 Jul Med: Yet to be done CO: 2 Sept Grant: ???
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajeswari.



First of all, is your agent a MARA certified one?

Then, was all your experience(for which you ve claimed points for) post-qualification?


Regards,
Divya


----------



## aamirrehman

Maddy27 said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> 1) No job verification done
> 
> 2) Yes CO mailed on 23/8 & asked for updated reference/experience letter, recent payslips & bank statements, which I sent on 26/8.
> 
> 3) Not an IT GIRL, I am in finance.
> 
> 4) I do not think my medicals were referred, can not say for sure as I had done them in Feb 2013 when I had applied for the 1st time.
> 
> 5) I had front loaded PCC so he never asked for it.
> 
> Based on my experience yes I think he checks his mails & so you should definitely mail him for an update, one month is quite long and asking for just confirmation of receipt of PCC is not at all bad idea.
> 
> Goodluck to you!
> 
> Hope I have been able to answer your queries. Do let me know if you have further questions. But do mail him soon.


Dear Maddy,

Firstly, thanks a lot for your feedback. Really appreciated. 

Based on your response, there are 2 more queries below,

*Query 1 : * You mentioned about updated reference letter. I have submitted reference letter dated Dec 2012 (taken at the time of ACS) however have already provided salary slips, performance appraisal letters for the current year. While CO asked for the PCC but thank God he hasn't asked for the updated letter as it would have been extremely difficult to have another letter from my boss. 

*In your opinion, can he come back (God forbid) and ask for the updated reference letter now? I mean does CO come back multiple times asking for different documents each time or they ask for all the documents once, the first time they contact and don't come back again? *


*Query 2 : * For the documents requested on 23/8, were these docs marked as "Requested" on EVISA, and as you uploaded these, was the status changed to "Received" immediately or before grant? Also, in case if you mailed these docs, did you ask for receipt of these from the CO? 

Finally, thanks for your advice for mailing the CO however my agent is extremely reluctant to follow-up with the CO. Even I have to really push him hard for any status update (just like I pushed him to find the medicals status from the CO which eventually were being confirmed by CO to have been referred to MOC). Nevertheless, I'll push him to ask about the confirmation of receipt of PCC.

Thanks once again.


----------



## JP Mosa

*Evidence of Relationship*

Dear All

I applied online evisa for 190 SA on 31st July.....I front loaded....all my Docs....

Today ...I was allocated CO from Brisbane GSM Team 34----CO initials PM

She requested me to submit Evidence of Relationship....PCC....Medicals........AFP and Medicals for my wife.


I already uploaded my Indian pcc....My wife's AFP.........but I have to submit my Kuwait PCC.....which I am going to apply on 10 th September......My wife's Indian PCC is under process......

My question is....Why my CO again asking for evidence of relationship......when I uploaded my marriage certificate in my regional language with English translation............please keep in mind that ours is Christian marriage so can't be registered under Hindu act of marriage in India.

Please throw some light on it..

any suggestions....advice.....highly appreciated...

Thanks in Advance


----------



## shyam

divyap said:


> First of all, is your agent a MARA certified one?
> 
> Then, was all your experience(for which you ve claimed points for) post-qualification?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Divya


Situation could not have been better even if her Agent was certified. Many including the States, CO's and a lot of senior agents are still not aware about the changes and actions on the new ACS rule and grant requirements.

At this point of time no one except the CO's can tell what they can do with old or new ACS letter.

It seems clear that 189 subclass are going to get affected badly. Also guys who are going to claim 5 years or more experience points also would get affected with even with the state nominations. 

The fact is that some CO are easy on the new ACS requirement and it is real luck for the applicants are getting grants now.


----------



## ady the grea

Guys .............getting good CO and then Grant is purely your luck................pray to God and keep your fingers crossed......everything happens for good only........God Bless all and Keep updating and keep in touch............................


----------



## ady the grea

Anyone who applied as Financial institution branch manager ( 149914) ............plz update about your status???


----------



## mithu93ku

ady the grea said:


> Guys .............getting good CO and then Grant is purely your luck................pray to God and keep your fingers crossed......everything happens for good only........God Bless all and Keep updating and keep in touch............................


Dear *ady the grea * update your status using signature and https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## mithu93ku

Dear *laurinoz*,
I have sent you a PM. Please check.


----------



## roposh

Dear Seniors!
Please help me out on this.

I have just lodged my visa. Got my TRN number and everything. Finally arrived at a page where I was required to upload documents.


Under my and each of my family members name, there was written "No Next Step Available'. So I clicked on the 'attach documents' link on the right side of the page and uploaded my ACS and IELTS result. However, now there has appeared a new link for the "next Step' tab and it is stated that ACS skill assessment is required.

Now what does that mean? I have just uploaded the same. Should I upload it again using the 'attach document' link or leave it.

Also, please tell me if I should upload all the required documents based on the 190 checklist by using the 'attach document' link on the top right side of page or should wait for the requirements to appear under name of each applicant?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *laurinoz*,
> I have sent you a PM. Please check.


Thanks Mithu, got it, and replied back.
Will send the letter tomorrow :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

roposh said:


> Dear Seniors!
> Please help me out on this.
> 
> I have just lodged my visa. Got my TRN number and everything. Finally arrived at a page where I was required to upload documents.
> 
> 
> Under my and each of my family members name, there was written "No Next Step Available'. So I clicked on the 'attach documents' link on the right side of the page and uploaded my ACS and IELTS result. However, now there has appeared a new link for the "next Step' tab and it is stated that ACS skill assessment is required.
> 
> Now what does that mean? I have just uploaded the same. Should I upload it again using the 'attach document' link or leave it.
> 
> Also, please tell me if I should upload all the required documents based on the 190 checklist by using the 'attach document' link on the top right side of page or should wait for the requirements to appear under name of each applicant?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Query 1: Just ignore! CO will observe it .
Query 2: Don't re-upload! You could upload only 60 files there! Keep in mind this sixty file limitation.
Query 3: Don't wait! Upload using the 'attach document' link on the top right side of page
Hope this helps!


----------



## hawaiisurf

au applicant said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my opinion:
> 1. Yes because you will save $4,885 australian dollars
> 2. For PCC it is better you do it because the CO will ask you do it anyways. For Medicals please do it only when CO asks u to do it as u will be given online TRN no. and 10 digit no.
> 3. English proof is only required for dependents above 18 yrs of age. It is better to do IELTS because you will save 4,885 AUD. So if u r rich u can skip IELTS. Evidence from college may or may not be accepted. Depends on CO judgement.
> 
> Hope it helps. Forum members please chip in in case I have made a mistake.


Thanks au_applicant.


----------



## mithu93ku

hawaiisurf said:


> Thanks au_applicant.


Please observe it first
How to Try and Speed up Grant Process


----------



## Jazz2013

Sent


surinsin said:


> Sure...I will be waiting


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> Please observe it first
> How to Try and Speed up Grant Process


That blog has a lot of good information


----------



## roposh

Under Which category should I upload the employment reference letters and other supporting documents like promotion letters etc? There are only 3 categories relating to employmeny, 1)evidence of employment conditions 2) empployment check vevo 3) employmeny check fax back print.

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## divyap

roposh said:


> Under Which category should I upload the employment reference letters and other supporting documents like promotion letters etc? There are only 3 categories relating to employmeny, 1)evidence of employment conditions 2) empployment check vevo 3) employmeny check fax back print.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


You are hitting the wrong option friend. 

You should upload against the field/option "work experience, evidence of".....
Here you ll have all the options which you are looking for..... 

All the best.


----------



## arsyeed

hi,
if i have TRN# only,how Can i check my evisa status online? i am applying through migration agent and he is not giving me password until visa grant .


----------



## mike alic

roposh said:


> Under Which category should I upload the employment reference letters and other supporting documents like promotion letters etc? There are only 3 categories relating to employmeny, 1)evidence of employment conditions 2) empployment check vevo 3) employmeny check fax back print.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


u got document upload option after payment? I have filled whole form, only payment left.. but there was no option to upload docs..


----------



## mini2ran

Hi All,

My Spouse medicals has given medicals on 22nd august in Melbourne and the paper based doc has also been to sent to DIAC last week. When i log in into ecomm portal, I could still notice the health status as "Requested". Any clue how to know whether the medicals are received at their end?

Any approx time frame to get it reflected? Shall i email my CO asking status? or call immi general Number for details?

TIA


----------



## speaker

ady the grea said:


> Anyone who applied as Financial institution branch manager ( 149914) ............plz update about your status???




hi
awaiting medical clearance....


----------



## expatdude

Wait is killing me...


----------



## hafeezsl

Jagz said:


> No idea about that link but If you have your TRN number and password then u can check @
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Hi guys
Good morning to all 
Just got an update by calling the immigration dept

They said I have got a co assigned already and thy will only contact me if they need any further details

Still my wife's medical xray is pending and am gona do it by Saturday as she was pregnant

Also I askd as to how I can add my new baby on the application and they said to get in touch with the team...she gave me an email its brisbane team31

Anyone in touch with them...how soon u think I can here frm them.. pls help am so nervous


----------



## Gurpreethm

expatdude said:


> Wait is killing me...


Waiting too


----------



## expatdude

Gurpreethm said:


> Waiting too


We need to kill the wait before new wait but cannot with visa tool


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

any grants today


----------



## iamafreak

just a thought ... shouldn't the process of CO allocation and visa grant faster when applied from onshore?


----------



## terminator1

any co allocations for mid-july applicants?
JP Mosa got a co (JP-congrats for that); he applied on july 30th.


----------



## terminator1

my apologies: he applied for 190. Anyway, any updates on co allocations?


----------



## hafeezsl

terminator1 said:


> any co allocations for mid-july applicants?
> JP Mosa got a co (JP-congrats for that); he applied on july 30th.


Yes just called them and they said I have got one assigned


----------



## terminator1

hafeezsl said:


> Yes just called them and they said I have got one assigned


thank you hafeezsl, and all the best for your application. it would be helpful if you can update your signature with the timelines. there is link under "quick links".


----------



## Aparwar

expatdude said:


> Wait is killing me...


Same here buddy...


----------



## raminbdjp

My waiting is more tedious since referred medical has been cleared and other documents are OK.

Only problem: CO is on leave.


----------



## Aparwar

raminbdjp said:


> My waiting is more tedious since referred medical has been cleared and other documents are OK.
> 
> Only problem: CO is on leave.


I have a feeling mine's also on leave. How did you get to know that your CO's on leave?


----------



## Aparwar

hafeezsl said:


> Hi guys
> Good morning to all
> Just got an update by calling the immigration dept
> 
> They said I have got a co assigned already and thy will only contact me if they need any further details
> 
> Still my wife's medical xray is pending and am gona do it by Saturday as she was pregnant
> 
> Also I askd as to how I can add my new baby on the application and they said to get in touch with the team...she gave me an email its brisbane team31
> 
> Anyone in touch with them...how soon u think I can here frm them.. pls help am so nervous


Hey, my CO is from same team. I have been waiting for a response from her for 3 weeks now. All the best!


----------



## JaxSantiago

solarik said:


> Guys,
> 
> Again CO is going to cut 2 years experience. Please see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1268.html
> 
> I'm in panic


If and when DIAC applies the new ruling to previously approved ACS assessments then a friend of mine will be impacted. His ACS was approved early last year. It doesn't have that "following employment *after* dd/mm/yyyy" yet. He'll be in for a shock if the deduction happens.


----------



## Monmatmar

I still havent got a CO.. And im onshore


----------



## sahil772

Maddy27 said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> 1) No job verification done
> 
> 2) Yes CO mailed on 23/8 & asked for updated reference/experience letter, recent payslips & bank statements, which I sent on 26/8.
> 
> 3) Not an IT GIRL, I am in finance.
> 
> 4) I do not think my medicals were referred, can not say for sure as I had done them in Feb 2013 when I had applied for the 1st time.
> 
> 5) I had front loaded PCC so he never asked for it.
> 
> Based on my experience yes I think he checks his mails & so you should definitely mail him for an update, one month is quite long and asking for just confirmation of receipt of PCC is not at all bad idea.
> 
> Goodluck to you!
> 
> Hope I have been able to answer your queries. Do let me know if you have further questions. But do mail him soon.


Congrats Maddy... 

Just want to ask u that bank statements that CO's requested was it for checking financial capacity or salary credit of the work u have done ?

Thanks


----------



## whizzard

what the hell is happenning. seen people been waiting for CO/grant for more than 60 days.... that's even slower than administration in India!


----------



## abakik

no CO for me either : /
applied on 2nd July (sc 189)


----------



## bubble_boy1981

devanand said:


> I do understand your position, as I was in the same boat 12 hours back.
> 
> to answer your question - Yes, I intentionally marked first two companies experience as not related. ( I just needed 5 points to meet the 60 point mark )


just wondering did u mark the experience as irrelevant in the EOI and the VISA application ?


----------



## hafeezsl

Aparwar said:


> Hey, my CO is from same team. I have been waiting for a response from her for 3 weeks now. All the best!


Thank u and wish u the3 same...whats the name of the officer


----------



## bubble_boy1981

Hi guys i need a bit of advice, I lodged my 189 visa yesterday, can i take my time ( 1-2 weeks ) to upload all docs until CO assigned or should i upload ASAP 

any advice appreciated


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> what the hell is happenning. seen people been waiting for CO/grant for more than 60 days.... that's even slower than administration in India!


Hello *whizzard*,
Loads of new folks joined in Google Spread Sheet. I think you have to re-arrange it according to Visa Lodgement Date. Order is not fully visible at lower part of the sheet.
Regards 
Mithu


----------



## shift_move

bubble_boy1981 said:


> Hi guys i need a bit of advice, I lodged my 189 visa yesterday, can i take my time ( 1-2 weeks ) to upload all docs until CO assigned or should i upload ASAP
> 
> any advice appreciated


You do have ample time of 1-2 weeks but if you have them all , why wait? Don't let the co come to you ask for basic docs. Meds and Pcc are exceptional. As per the forum members experience , upload everything including Pcc and meds. So you could get a grant directly


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *whizzard*,
> Loads of new folks joined in Google Spread Sheet. I think you have to re-arrange it according to Visa Lodgement Date. Order is not fully visible at lower part of the sheet.
> Regards
> Mithu


Hi Mithu

Definitely will do it once I am back home.. Google drive does not open in office 

I can make a few people admins here for this sheet, so if you could share your gogle email id on Private message, can provide you access 

BTW mithu - where is your case right now?


Take care


----------



## raminbdjp

Aparwar said:


> I have a feeling mine's also on leave. How did you get to know that your CO's on leave?



Another CO from same team responsed to my email on behalf of my CO.


----------



## raminbdjp

sahil772 said:


> Congrats Maddy...
> 
> Just want to ask u that bank statements that CO's requested was it for checking financial capacity or salary credit of the work u have done ?
> 
> Thanks



As per I know bank statement is requested to check salary credit of the work u have done.

For 190 visa, assessment of financial capacity is not necessary at all.


----------



## AUS14

Can somebody let me know whether a CO has been assigned for the *last week JULY applicants.*
What is the latest date for which the CO has been assigned?


----------



## AUS14

Can somebody let me know whether a CO has been assigned for the last week JULY applicants.
What is the latest date for which the CO has been assigned?


----------



## AUS14

Can somebody let me know whether a CO has been assigned for the last week JULY applicants.
What is the latest date for which the CO has been assigned?


----------



## shehpar

Hi Friends,

Can you please tell me how to know that case officer has been assigned to you. Can you please post one of your correspondence when you were notified that CO has been assigned to you??


----------



## solarik

AUS14 said:


> Can somebody let me know whether a CO has been assigned for the last week JULY applicants.
> What is the latest date for which the CO has been assigned?


Please check here
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...UYxV25ocHprSlFYalE&f=true&noheader=true&gid=0


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Hi Mithu
> 
> Definitely will do it once I am back home.. Google drive does not open in office
> 
> I can make a few people admins here for this sheet, so if you could share your gogle email id on Private message, can provide you access
> 
> BTW mithu - where is your case right now?
> 
> 
> Take care


I am sending a PM to you.
I am waiting for medicals clearance which is the only outstanding as per my CO's e-mail.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Guys what's the difference between ICT and software tester. I feel should come under software resting but I applies under ICT


----------



## AUS14

solarik said:


> Please check here
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...UYxV25ocHprSlFYalE&f=true&noheader=true&gid=0


Thanks solarik but I dont think this spreadsheet have the complete info as I myself have not filled it...There may be lot of guys who have not filled the information..


----------



## shyam

AUS14 said:


> Can somebody let me know whether a CO has been assigned for the last week JULY applicants.
> What is the latest date for which the CO has been assigned?


I have applied on July 24th and no sigh of CO yet. Check the link for the dates and more details.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## shyam

whizzard said:


> what the hell is happenning. seen people been waiting for CO/grant for more than 60 days.... that's even slower than administration in India!


More wait means more aspiring migrants.

However, I think the latest ACS is the main factor these delays. Probably the DIAC/CO might be facing a heated arguments over this issue in granting the Visa with old ACS.

Hope, everything is positive at least for the applicants who have applied already.


----------



## bubble_boy1981

shift_move said:


> You do have ample time of 1-2 weeks but if you have them all , why wait? Don't let the co come to you ask for basic docs. Meds and Pcc are exceptional. As per the forum members experience , upload everything including Pcc and meds. So you could get a grant directly


Thanks for the reply.... I am waiting for my wife who is in SriLanka to bring back some originals... but in the mean time i will upload what i have 

Just a Question regarding certified copies. I saw that some members mentioned that if the original is not black and white we can scan in the originals.

But in the visa uploading page is says 



> Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
> 
> If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.


So DO SOME documents need to be certified copies ?


----------



## mithu93ku

I am expecting *saintkamy* and *raminbdjp* grant today or tomorrow as their medicals are finalized. What about *amitso*? where are you mate?


----------



## shift_move

bubble_boy1981 said:


> Thanks for the reply.... I am waiting for my wife who is in SriLanka to bring back some originals... but in the mean time i will upload what i have
> 
> Just a Question regarding certified copies. I saw that some members mentioned that if the original is not black and white we can scan in the originals.
> 
> But in the visa uploading page is says
> 
> So DO SOME documents need to be certified copies ?


All docs/ certificates should be color scanned and certified by a notary. Your wife can do this in Sri Lanka. Computer generated documents like pays slips. Do not need notarization. Hope this helps.


----------



## Birender

solarik said:


> Please check here
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?pli=1&key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE&f=true&noheader=true&gid=0


Guys his sheet is for 190 subclass.. is there is any sheet for 189?? If yess.. please share


----------



## delhi78

Hello friends...can anybody help me with way to pay visa fees.dont have credit card with such high limit.please suggest anyother way to pay online.thanx in advance.


----------



## Vincentluf

Hello Team,
I’m filling my 189 visa application, can someone help me regarding the below points:
1.	Work Experience: what should I put as ‘End date’ if I’m still working for the company mentioned in my ACS ? The system does not allow me to leave this field blank. 
2.	Dependent: I have a dependent although I will add her later in my application, I need to declare her in my application right?
Thanks in advance….


----------



## manan_1986

mithu93ku said:


> I am expecting *saintkamy* and *raminbdjp* grant today or tomorrow as their medicals are finalized. What about *amitso*? where are you mate?


I am also expecting my grant soon as my medicals are clear and my pending documents were subm8tted on 14th aug. I dnt knw how much long i can wait before i loose my patience and push my agent to follow up with the CO. My agent has asked me to wait till 14 sept atleast...


----------



## bubble_boy1981

shift_move said:


> All docs/ certificates should be color scanned and certified by a notary. Your wife can do this in Sri Lanka. Computer generated documents like pays slips. Do not need notarization. Hope this helps.


Hmm.. if it is to be certified you need to take copies, they cant do it on scans or originals ?

BUT do u mean that i have upload the original scan plus a certified copy of the same document


----------



## Zaxter

Delhi78, get an Icici visa travel card for the required amount


----------



## shehpar

Hi Friends,

Can you please tell me how to know that case officer has been assigned to you. Can you please post one of your correspondence when you were notified that CO has been assigned to you??


----------



## JaxSantiago

shift_move said:


> All docs/ certificates should be color scanned and certified by a notary. Your wife can do this in Sri Lanka. Computer generated documents like pays slips. Do not need notarization. Hope this helps.


To be clear, scan them in color, print them anyway you want (color or b&w) then have them stamped certified true copy by a notary.

As per this DIAC page:



> Providing scanned copies of documents is recommended as it is faster. Scanned copies of non-certified original documents are acceptable, provided they are in colour. Black and white copies will only be accepted if they are certified copies. Scanned copies of your Police Clearance Certificates are acceptable for the processing of your application.


----------



## sandhuaman

CONGRATUALTION MADDY......GOOD INFORMATION DEAR...

I Have one query about form 80..everyone on this forum says the form is compulsory so did ur co ask for the same and one more thing why he asked for updated reference letter...was it because of the old contact detais in ur previous reference letter or something else... kindly reply...take care


----------



## OziApplicant

Hello Everyone...

Today I got the Golden Grant...Visa Subclass 190 and I am onshore applicant.

Thank you all for your support.

Now to solve your queries Please read below.

My ACS was done LAST YEAR JULY 2012. in that I had 3 Years as India Experience and 2 years of Australia Experience.

I claimed points for 3 years of India Experience and 1 year of Australia Experience.

My points were exactly 60 with State Sponsorship.

I applied in Mid July 2013.

There was no deduction of points from my CO .

Hope this will be useful for everyone.


----------



## Maria_Sal

Vincentluf said:


> Hello Team,
> I’m filling my 189 visa application, can someone help me regarding the below points:
> 1.	Work Experience: what should I put as ‘End date’ if I’m still working for the company mentioned in my ACS ? The system does not allow me to leave this field blank.
> 2.	Dependent: I have a dependent although I will add her later in my application, I need to declare her in my application right?
> Thanks in advance….



Hi friend,

1. You can input the current date (today's date) ... thts how i did it....
2. Yes you should mention dependent details....but dont know abt declaring coz it might calculate dependent fees...seniors plz share your experience...


----------



## sandhuaman

which documents u were asked by ur co last time


----------



## sandhuaman

....congratulation dear


----------



## n.sh

OziApplicant said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Today I got the Golden Grant...Visa Subclass 190 and I am onshore applicant.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Now to solve your queries Please read below.
> 
> My ACS was done LAST YEAR JULY 2012. in that I had 3 Years as India Experience and 2 years of Australia Experience.
> 
> I claimed points for 3 years of India Experience and 1 year of Australia Experience.
> 
> My points were exactly 60 with State Sponsorship.
> 
> I applied in Mid July 2013.
> 
> There was no deduction of points from my CO .
> 
> Hope this will be useful for everyone.




MANY Congratualtionsss on the success..

I am also planning to apply for 190 subclass as primary applicant. and would include spouse n kid in the application.

Do you have any idea on the documentation needed for Spouse?


----------



## Gurpreethm

OziApplicant said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Today I got the Golden Grant...Visa Subclass 190 and I am onshore applicant.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Now to solve your queries Please read below.
> 
> My ACS was done LAST YEAR JULY 2012. in that I had 3 Years as India Experience and 2 years of Australia Experience.
> 
> I claimed points for 3 years of India Experience and 1 year of Australia Experience.
> 
> My points were exactly 60 with State Sponsorship.
> 
> I applied in Mid July 2013.
> 
> There was no deduction of points from my CO .
> 
> Hope this will be useful for everyone.


Congrats dear ;-)


----------



## sandhuaman

Could u please tell which documents u submitted as the evidence for ur work experience....


----------



## au applicant

shyam said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


 Hi Shyam,

I have entered the details in the spreadsheet. Wondering why it is not coming in the signature...pls guide


----------



## JaxSantiago

Hmm.. I just checked my visa appln page and saw the following under my and my wife's section:










I wonder why I'm seeing that still coz I've already provided them those a few days ago. The status for that uploaded doc is "Received". I'm assuming it's normal but let me know if otherwise.


----------



## Hyd786

au applicant said:


> Hi Shyam,
> 
> I have entered the details in the spreadsheet. Wondering why it is not coming in the signature...pls guide


au applicant,

You can add your signature from the below link:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## au applicant

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> You dont need a IELTS for dependants. Functional level proof is all what you need.
> You can get a certificate of english medium from the institutions where you spouse has studied, that should suffice.
> 
> Most of the certificates clearly mention the medium of study but if not mentioned get a certificated from the institute/board mentioning that the study was in english.
> 
> 
> For PCC,yes you need it and you need it for all the countries you stayed in for certain period of time. Better keep this ready.
> Medicals, yes keep this ready too.
> 
> Better to keep all the documents ready and upload in one go so that it helps your processing time.


 Hi Shyam,

I was told by an agent that IELTS is recommended because there have been instances where CO has not accepted english medium of study especially if the university / institute is not of repute especially if you r from India, Bangladesh or Pakistan.

Can u share ur experience pls. Did ur dependent give IELTS.

Thanks


----------



## soumyasingh

Finally!!! I got the CO assigned to me.... Uffff... So much of wait... I called the DIAC this morning and came to know that a lady is assigned in Team 8 Adelaide.... on 27th of August.... I hope things go good from here


----------



## mithu93ku

OziApplicant said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Today I got the Golden Grant...Visa Subclass 190 and I am onshore applicant.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Now to solve your queries Please read below.
> 
> My ACS was done LAST YEAR JULY 2012. in that I had 3 Years as India Experience and 2 years of Australia Experience.
> 
> I claimed points for 3 years of India Experience and 1 year of Australia Experience.
> 
> My points were exactly 60 with State Sponsorship.
> 
> I applied in Mid July 2013.
> 
> There was no deduction of points from my CO .
> 
> Hope this will be useful for everyone.


Congrats mate!:clap2::clap2::clap2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## Gurpreethm

Dear mates, kindly share DIAC phone no. planing to call them.


----------



## Birender

soumyasingh said:


> Finally!!! I got the CO assigned to me.... Uffff... So much of wait... I called the DIAC this morning and came to know that a lady is assigned in Team 8 Adelaide.... on 27th of August.... I hope things go good from here


best of luck Bro. how many points you claimed for Work Ex?


----------



## Maddy27

aamirrehman said:


> Dear Maddy,
> 
> Firstly, thanks a lot for your feedback. Really appreciated.
> 
> Based on your response, there are 2 more queries below,
> 
> *Query 1 : * You mentioned about updated reference letter. I have submitted reference letter dated Dec 2012 (taken at the time of ACS) however have already provided salary slips, performance appraisal letters for the current year. While CO asked for the PCC but thank God he hasn't asked for the updated letter as it would have been extremely difficult to have another letter from my boss.
> 
> *In your opinion, can he come back (God forbid) and ask for the updated reference letter now? I mean does CO come back multiple times asking for different documents each time or they ask for all the documents once, the first time they contact and don't come back again? *
> 
> 
> *Query 2 : * For the documents requested on 23/8, were these docs marked as "Requested" on EVISA, and as you uploaded these, was the status changed to "Received" immediately or before grant? Also, in case if you mailed these docs, did you ask for receipt of these from the CO?
> 
> Finally, thanks for your advice for mailing the CO however my agent is extremely reluctant to follow-up with the CO. Even I have to really push him hard for any status update (just like I pushed him to find the medicals status from the CO which eventually were being confirmed by CO to have been referred to MOC). Nevertheless, I'll push him to ask about the confirmation of receipt of PCC.
> 
> Thanks once again.


Hello aamirrehman,

1) Sorry, I can not say whether he can come back & ask for updated letter or not, it completely depends on him.

2) About the e-visa frankly I never requested my agent to check it, already I was very tired of them & did not want to trouble myself more by asking any further things from them. And no I did not ask the CO for confirmation for receipt of documents as thankfully I didn't need to wait too long. 

I can understand that your agent is very reluctant to contact the CO, as per my experience it is attitude of all these agents to keep us waiting. Unfortunately you will just have to push him to get what you want.

Good luck


----------



## soumyasingh

Birender said:


> best of luck Bro. how many points you claimed for Work Ex?


Thanks Dear.... i m not Bro... lol....I m a GAL..... hahahhahaha....

I claimed for 60 points in total and I dont remember how much was exactly for the work ex... but I have a work ex of 5 years


----------



## josh.machine

soumyasingh said:


> Finally!!! I got the CO assigned to me.... Uffff... So much of wait... I called the DIAC this morning and came to know that a lady is assigned in Team 8 Adelaide.... on 27th of August.... I hope things go good from here


When did u file? I have filed on 8th July and still waiting for any mail comms


----------



## Maddy27

sahil772 said:


> Congrats Maddy...
> 
> Just want to ask u that bank statements that CO's requested was it for checking financial capacity or salary credit of the work u have done ?
> 
> Thanks


Hello Sahil,

He asked for the bank statements just for checking the salary credits for the work experience I have claimed.

Hope this helps.

Regards,


----------



## soumyasingh

josh.machine said:


> When did u file? I have filed on 8th July and still waiting for any mail comms


I filed it on 24th of June... Actually if you have uploaded all the Docs you will not get any correspondence even if the CO is assigned to you. 

I did not get any email from the CO either... I called them this morning and the operator gave me these details


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> I am sending a PM to you.
> I am waiting for medicals clearance which is the only outstanding as per my CO's e-mail.


I think I am also pending on that bit although do not know exactly whats holding it ... :fingerscrossed:


All the best to both of us - have put a lot on this tough bet!


----------



## josh.machine

soumyasingh said:


> I filed it on 24th of June... Actually if you have uploaded all the Docs you will not get any correspondence even if the CO is assigned to you.
> 
> I did not get any email from the CO either... I called them this morning and the operator gave me these details


Thanks I think I will be calling them next week once my 8 weeks are over. I am yet to upload form 80 and 1221.


----------



## Maddy27

sandhuaman said:


> CONGRATUALTION MADDY......GOOD INFORMATION DEAR...
> 
> I Have one query about form 80..everyone on this forum says the form is compulsory so did ur co ask for the same and one more thing why he asked for updated reference letter...was it because of the old contact detais in ur previous reference letter or something else... kindly reply...take care


Thanks sandhuaman,

About the Form 80 actually I am not sure, the thing is I had requested my agent to front load it but not sure whether he did it, but CO did not ask for it so possible that agent uploaded it.

About the updated reference letter I am not sure why he requested it, possible that he could not see it on the portal because there were no changes in contact details or anything. In fact I had uploaded reference letter dated 30.6.2013 which was already updated.

I hope this helps. Goodluck to you


----------



## Birender

Is there is any spreadsheet for 189 applicants? please share


----------



## solarik

Birender said:


> Guys his sheet is for 190 subclass.. is there is any sheet for 189?? If yess.. please share


please see this link
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## josh.machine

Birender said:


> Is there is any spreadsheet for 189 applicants? please share


There is one in the other thread for July applicants


----------



## solarik

JaxSantiago said:


> Hmm.. I just checked my visa appln page and saw the following under my and my wife's section:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why I'm seeing that still coz I've already provided them those a few days ago. The status for that uploaded doc is "Received". I'm assuming it's normal but let me know if otherwise.


It's normal. I also have the same link although I uploaded form 80 on first day


----------



## h3rdna

is anyone else nervous as hell? i think it's the long wait times that's killing me


----------



## whizzard

Hey brother.. plz ask my status too


----------



## afr_k

soumyasingh said:


> Thanks Dear.... i m not Bro... lol....I m a GAL..... hahahhahaha....
> 
> I claimed for 60 points in total and I dont remember how much was exactly for the work ex... but I have a work ex of 5 years


Hi Soumya,

All the best...


----------



## mini2ran

*Got Grant!!!!!!!!!*

Hi All,


Finally got the grant!!!!!!! :rockon::lock1:eace::drum::drum::drum: :bounce: :whoo::xmasunwrap::rofl:


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Hey brother.. plz ask my status too


What is your status according to your CO?


----------



## ozcallin

kittydoll said:


> well done hun.... and welcome to Australia !
> 
> sure hun...will keep in touch...
> 
> will send u a PM with my email. add me on gtalk
> 
> will form a gang when u get here... haha


Thanks Kittydoll..  we will surely form a gang :grouphug:

send me your gmail id.. will add ya.. till thn tk.. 

~Nicky


----------



## shehpar

soumyasingh said:


> Finally!!! I got the CO assigned to me.... Uffff... So much of wait... I called the DIAC this morning and came to know that a lady is assigned in Team 8 Adelaide.... on 27th of August.... I hope things go good from here


Dear, Can you please tell me how to know that case officer has been assigned to you. Can you please post one of your correspondence when you were notified that CO has been assigned to you??


----------



## Birender

soumyasingh said:


> Thanks Dear.... i m not Bro... lol....I m a GAL..... hahahhahaha....
> 
> I claimed for 60 points in total and I dont remember how much was exactly for the work ex... but I have a work ex of 5 years


Oh. Thanks GAL. Apologies!! 

keep updating. And in case you can check the points thingy, please check and update. It will be a big help.


----------



## soumyasingh

shehpar said:


> Dear, Can you please tell me how to know that case officer has been assigned to you. Can you please post one of your correspondence when you were notified that CO has been assigned to you??


Hi,

I did not receive any email yet... I called them as I was very irritated with the wait 

And from there I came to know that a CO was assigned on 27th of August i.e. 9th week from the day of lodgement...


----------



## ozcallin

Anitha said:


> Is there any Offshore July Applicant who got their grand this week ?


Hi Anitha.. I was offshore candidate..


----------



## PDHUNT

Birender said:


> Is there is any spreadsheet for 189 applicants? please share


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## Gurpreethm

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally got the grant!!!!!!! :rockon::lock1:eace::drum::drum::drum: :bounce: :whoo::xmasunwrap::rofl:


Congrats mini


----------



## au applicant

OziApplicant said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Today I got the Golden Grant...Visa Subclass 190 and I am onshore applicant.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Now to solve your queries Please read below.
> 
> My ACS was done LAST YEAR JULY 2012. in that I had 3 Years as India Experience and 2 years of Australia Experience.
> 
> I claimed points for 3 years of India Experience and 1 year of Australia Experience.
> 
> My points were exactly 60 with State Sponsorship.
> 
> I applied in Mid July 2013.
> 
> There was no deduction of points from my CO .
> 
> Hope this will be useful for everyone.


 Congratulations!!!


----------



## ozcallin

ashish0401 said:


> Hey Nicky,
> 
> Did you uploaded form 80's as well as all the payslips, form 16's etc beforehand ?
> just want to know that what all docs u uploaded beforehand apart from meds and PCC?
> Just be curious that what all u did to get a straight grant.
> one more question for you when did your ACS was evaluated is it before april 13 ? Because nowdays there is some fuss going around about new and old format of ACS m that thing is making me nuts dude.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish



Hi Ashish..

Sorry for late reply.

Did you uploaded form 80's as well as all the payslips, form 16's etc beforehand ?
Uploaded payslips and form 16 only.
just want to know that what all docs u uploaded beforehand apart from meds and PCC? I uploaded all the docs beforehand including pcc and medical.
Just be curious that what all u did to get a straight grant.
one more question for you when did your ACS was evaluated is it before april 13 ?
My Acs reference letter came on 1st April.



Subclass 189 (System Analyst) : EOI- 8th April,2013 || invite- 1st July ,2013 || Lodged : 3rd July || Medical: ,27th July 2013 || CO- 2nd September || Grant- 2nd September 2013


----------



## mayankp

I just got my and wife's PCC. Uffffff.....I waited for more than half n hour just because APO need to sign the same.......anyways...I got it. I will send the scanned copy today to agent.


----------



## soumyasingh

mayankp said:


> I just got my and wife's PCC. Uffffff.....I waited for more than half n hour just because APO need to sign the same.......anyways...I got it. I will send the scanned copy today to agent.


Congrats Mayan.... I faced the same issue.... but some how I got it.. I waited for 3 hours... lol....


----------



## PDHUNT

mayankp said:


> I just got my and wife's PCC. Uffffff.....I waited for more than half n hour just because APO need to sign the same.......anyways...I got it. I will send the scanned copy today to agent.


Congratulations Mayank  
Now, you will be shifting to new state of waiting.
May we get the grant soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## soumyasingh

PDHUNT said:


> Congratulations Mayank
> Now, you will be shifting to new state of waiting.
> May we get the grant soon.:fingerscrossed:


Hi PD,

U have gt Team 8 right, same here  

Who is your CO?


----------



## ashish0401

ozcallin said:


> Hi Ashish..
> 
> Sorry for late reply.
> 
> Did you uploaded form 80's as well as all the payslips, form 16's etc beforehand ?
> Uploaded payslips and form 16 only.
> just want to know that what all docs u uploaded beforehand apart from meds and PCC? I uploaded all the docs beforehand including pcc and medical.
> Just be curious that what all u did to get a straight grant.
> one more question for you when did your ACS was evaluated is it before april 13 ?
> My Acs reference letter came on 1st April.
> 
> 
> 
> Subclass 189 (System Analyst) : EOI- 8th April,2013 || invite- 1st July ,2013 || Lodged : 3rd July || Medical: ,27th July 2013 || CO- 2nd September || Grant- 2nd September 2013


Thanks mate.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

Hi All,

I request all of you to please update your signature.
This will help in avioding asking alot of questions about your timeline, rather we will keep this thread for relevant questions though. 
Thanks for understanding.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## au applicant

Hyd786 said:


> au applicant,
> 
> You can add your signature from the below link:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


Thanks Shyam.....Appreciate


----------



## mithu93ku

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally got the grant!!!!!!! :rockon::lock1:eace::drum::drum::drum: :bounce: :whoo::xmasunwrap::rofl:


Congrats Mate!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:
In your signature it is showing 04/09/2013. Today is 05/09/2013.
When you got Grant?

Good Luck and enjoy your time with friends and family and don't forget the forum!


----------



## AUS14

ashish0401 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I request all of you to please update your signature.
> This will help in avioding asking alot of questions about your timeline, rather we will keep this thread for relevant questions though.
> Thanks for understanding.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish



Even I request everybody to update their signature with their visa subclass. This will give a better understanding of the trend when the CO is alloted


----------



## gtaark

I am not able to add my timeline in the google sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## mayankp

PDHUNT said:


> Congratulations Mayank
> Now, you will be shifting to new state of waiting.
> May we get the grant soon.:fingerscrossed:


Not yet mate....i will send the same to agent and he will submit it with form 60. After that I will be in your queue.

Yes as I told yesterday, I expect you to get grant by tomorrow.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

OziApplicant said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Today I got the Golden Grant...Visa Subclass 190 and I am onshore applicant.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Now to solve your queries Please read below.
> 
> My ACS was done LAST YEAR JULY 2012. in that I had 3 Years as India Experience and 2 years of Australia Experience.
> 
> I claimed points for 3 years of India Experience and 1 year of Australia Experience.
> 
> My points were exactly 60 with State Sponsorship.
> 
> I applied in Mid July 2013.
> 
> There was no deduction of points from my CO .
> 
> Hope this will be useful for everyone.


Congratulations Buddy. Good luck for your future


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally got the grant!!!!!!! :rockon::lock1:eace::drum::drum::drum: :bounce: :whoo::xmasunwrap::rofl:


Congratulations mini2ran. Good luck for your future


----------



## gtaark

Can someone plz sort the visa lodgement date on the google sheet..its protected

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## afr_k

mayankp said:


> Not yet mate....i will send the same to agent and he will submit it with form 60. After that I will be in your queue.
> 
> Yes as I told yesterday, I expect you to get grant by tomorrow.


Lets hope that we get it tomorrow. Looks like my CO is on vacation....goes on voice message all the time... 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : awaited


----------



## sandhuaman

Congratulations dear......enjoy ur day......


----------



## sandhuaman

Hi guys

...Kindly guide me what should i do....one of my previous employers contact details have changed ...and the reference letter which i have submitted show the old numbers ...pls suggest me what could i do in this case...do i need to fill change in circumstances form 1023 or should i wait for the CO...thanks


----------



## srikar

Another 189 Applicant here Subscribing to this


----------



## Tans

soumyasingh said:


> Finally!!! I got the CO assigned to me.... Uffff... So much of wait... I called the DIAC this morning and came to know that a lady is assigned in Team 8 Adelaide.... on 27th of August.... I hope things go good from here



Hi Sowmya, congrats on your CO assignment. Even I did call DIAC out of frustration, and they advised me that I have got CO. however, they said team and CO details are confidential and they will not be able to share with me. Just wondering, how did they share the CO details and team details to you. I doubt, these days they started lying even though ppl don't have CO assigned to their case. As per their update I have CO on 02/09. 

cheers,
Tans


----------



## rakesharavindan

Hello all, 

I'm too in the queue. Applied for 190 on 21st aug with 70 points, vic ss. Have a total of 5 nd half yrs experience. Not sure how this new experience deduction wud affect me, my acs is in the old format. 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## soumyasingh

Tans said:


> Hi Sowmya, congrats on your CO assignment. Even I did call DIAC out of frustration, and they advised me that I have got CO. however, they said team and CO details are confidential and they will not be able to share with me. Just wondering, how did they share the CO details and team details to you. I doubt, these days they started lying even though ppl don't have CO assigned to their case. As per their update I have CO on 02/09.
> 
> cheers,
> Tans


I am not sure... I got the CO name with the email ID as well... and she also told that the CO has done lot of work on the docs and the CO may contact me in a day or two for my husband's pending meds


----------



## solarik

test signature


----------



## starwars123

Hi to speed up the process what are all the additional forms we can keep ready? I know form 80 and 1221. Anything else?


----------



## expatdude

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally got the grant!!!!!!! :rockon::lock1:eace::drum::drum::drum: :bounce: :whoo::xmasunwrap::rofl:


Congrats mini2ran


Mithu:

According to mini2ran they did medical on 17/7 and got grant on 05/09.

So does it mean that MOC is processing 17/7 medicals


----------



## shyam

au applicant said:


> Hi Shyam,
> 
> I was told by an agent that IELTS is recommended because there have been instances where CO has not accepted english medium of study especially if the university / institute is not of repute especially if you r from India, Bangladesh or Pakistan.
> 
> Can u share ur experience pls. Did ur dependent give IELTS.
> 
> Thanks


No I have not heard of anything as such. I just submitted the Medium of English as the functional level of communication and nothing else.

My agent is a MARA agent and he did not ask for anything as such. My wife has completed her studies from JNTU Indian University. I hope it does not create any problem to me.

If your wife can breeze through the IELTS exam then best to have it otherwise not to worry. Wait for the CO to ask for it.

I would say assumption can kill even a strong person. Hope for the best.


----------



## shyam

sandhuaman said:


> Hi guys
> 
> ...Kindly guide me what should i do....one of my previous employers contact details have changed ...and the reference letter which i have submitted show the old numbers ...pls suggest me what could i do in this case...do i need to fill change in circumstances form 1023 or should i wait for the CO...thanks


You can send a mail to CO of the change. I believe the verification team can easily find the change of contact details easily and i guess that should not make you worry.

Once you have a CO you can intimate him. No forms should be needed in this case.


----------



## mithu93ku

gtaark said:


> Can someone plz sort the visa lodgement date on the google sheet..its protected
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


try now


----------



## gtaark

Still not sorted.

I have lodged on May 23 and still way down on the list



mithu93ku said:


> try now


----------



## mini2ran

Thanks Mithu.

Out of excitement updated wrong date 



mithu93ku said:


> Congrats Mate!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:
> In your signature it is showing 04/09/2013. Today is 05/09/2013.
> When you got Grant?
> 
> Good Luck and enjoy your time with friends and family and don't forget the forum!


----------



## Maddy27

mini2ran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Finally got the grant!!!!!!! :rockon::lock1:eace::drum::drum::drum: :bounce: :whoo::xmasunwrap::rofl:


Congratulations!

Looks like our CO is on the roll.

Hope everyone else's CO's also wake up & it rains Grants tomorrow, so we can all enjoy our weekend.


----------



## chargoesabroad

Signature


----------



## PDHUNT

mayankp said:


> Not yet mate....i will send the same to agent and he will submit it with form 60. After that I will be in your queue.
> 
> Yes as I told yesterday, I expect you to get grant by tomorrow.


Yeah :amen:


----------



## PDHUNT

soumyasingh said:


> Hi PD,
> 
> U have gt Team 8 right, same here
> 
> Who is your CO?


Hi Soumya,

MY CO initials are HG


----------



## Jazz2013

I personally uploaded the colored scan copy of the documents( did not get them certified). I think if the copy is in black and white then only you need to get them certified.



JaxSantiago said:


> To be clear, scan them in color, print them anyway you want (color or b&w) then have them stamped certified true copy by a notary.
> 
> As per this DIAC page:


----------



## mithu93ku

gtaark said:


> Still not sorted.
> 
> I have lodged on May 23 and still way down on the list


Head admin will short by Visa lodgement date today.


----------



## sandhuaman

..... Thanks for ur reply.....i think that would be a better option ....instead of going for the form


----------



## shyam

Something seems to be wrong with the spreadsheet. It seems like messed up.
Can the owner of the sheet correct it.

I could see extra blank lines in the sheet and the count of days under the column *CO to Visa Grant* is wrong for the candidates who have blank CO allocation date.


----------



## ashish0401

Jazz2013 said:


> I personally uploaded the colored scan copy of the documents( did not get them certified). I think if the copy is in black and white then only you need to get them certified.


TRUE.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## dwh.ramana

*189 Subclass*

Hi All,

All the best to everybody and wish you speedy grant.

I have lodged my application on 31st July.

uploaded following docs:

PCC ( Mine and my wife's)
Medicals(Mine,Wife's and for my 2 children)
Form 80(Mine)

Please let me know if anybody of you know these:

1. Do I need to upload Form 80 or Form 1221 for my wife/kids?

2. I have almost 9 yrs of experience. Do I need to upload Form 16&Payslips for all the 9 years ? or is it ok if I can upload atlest for last 3 years?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shaikjalal

kittydoll said:


> thanks shaik,
> im sure ur grant is just around the corner...
> 
> fasten ur seat belt...


Hey Guys.. Got CO assigned today, requested for form 80 and further evidence of relationship.. 

I did upload Form 80 before, but did not answer Q #46 looks like will have it edited and uploaded tonight.
I am also providing our lease agreement and some joint photographs to prove our marriage.. 
since the day is almost over in Aus, do you think they will resume my application tomorrow provided i submit the docs today.. 
best case I can have my grant tomorrow .. fingers crossed.. please pray.. things are smooth..


----------



## kittydoll

network outage for 2 days...
wow i missed pages and pages worth of messages...

looks like the new ACS changes are causing a lot of chaos !!!


----------



## ashish0401

shaikjalal said:


> Hey Guys.. Got CO assigned today, requested for form 80 and further evidence of relationship..
> 
> I did upload Form 80 before, but did not answer Q #46 looks like will have it edited and uploaded tonight.
> I am also providing our lease agreement and some joint photographs to prove our marriage..
> since the day is almost over in Aus, do you think they will resume my application tomorrow provided i submit the docs today..
> best case I can have my grant tomorrow .. fingers crossed.. please pray.. things are smooth..


They asked further evidence of relationship from you ?
Didnt you submitted your marriage certificate ? i think that should be enough. 
Even after MC they are asking further proof then god knows what they are looking for .

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ojhaa

kittydoll said:


> network outage for 2 days...
> wow i missed pages and pages worth of messages...
> 
> looks like the new ACS changes are causing a lot of chaos !!!


Awww you are back ,, network outage huh we thought hangover from the post grant celebration


----------



## kittydoll

ojhaa said:


> Awww you are back ,, network outage huh we thought hangover from the post grant celebration


i didn't even party  not even 1 drink...

waiting for weekend


----------



## ojhaa

kittydoll said:


> i didn't even party  not even 1 drink...
> 
> waiting for weekend


Well wait some more time may be we can club the parties hopefully the workex deduction fear do not become reality


----------



## ashish0401

ojhaa said:


> Well wait some more time may be we can club the parties hopefully the workex deduction fear do not become reality


Hi Ojhaa,

1 thing I don't understand is that when DIAC allows to claim more exp ( apart from ACS ) by providing the payslips and tax documents ( many have claimed in this forum they did mention ) . Why would DIAC will reduce 2 yrs of exp from your ACS which you can definitely claim by giving the relevant docs to support that even in case CO did that ?
Nobody has clarification about that. Not sure why people are discussing about this .Even today I saw posts of grant where ACS was way back in July 12 and nothing was deducted from the exp.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## kittydoll

ojhaa said:


> Well wait some more time may be we can club the parties hopefully the workex deduction fear do not become reality


:tea: waiting for u all to get here


----------



## divyap

where should we(or under which category) should we upload the existing visa(457 visa) proofs like VEVO printout/grant letters in the evisa portal?

Any idea?
Please help..

Thanks


----------



## divyap

where should we(or under which category) should we upload the existing visa(457 visa) proofs like VEVO printout/grant letters in the evisa portal?

Any idea?
Please help..

Thanks


----------



## Anitha

ozcallin said:


> Hi Anitha.. I was offshore candidate..


Good to hear that even Offshore applicants are getting early Grants nowaday !!!


----------



## josh.machine

shaikjalal said:


> Hey Guys.. Got CO assigned today, requested for form 80 and further evidence of relationship..
> 
> I did upload Form 80 before, but did not answer Q #46 looks like will have it edited and uploaded tonight.
> I am also providing our lease agreement and some joint photographs to prove our marriage..
> since the day is almost over in Aus, do you think they will resume my application tomorrow provided i submit the docs today..
> best case I can have my grant tomorrow .. fingers crossed.. please pray.. things are smooth..


When did u file ur visa?


----------



## Anitha

Any Grants Today !!!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Food question ashish. I think the same but I checked with my agent and she told me to file for experience based on what ACS says. Am waiting for my result let's see what comes out.


----------



## Anitha

dwh.ramana said:


> Hi All,
> 
> All the best to everybody and wish you speedy grant.
> 
> I have lodged my application on 31st July.
> 
> uploaded following docs:
> 
> PCC ( Mine and my wife's)
> Medicals(Mine,Wife's and for my 2 children)
> Form 80(Mine)
> 
> Please let me know if anybody of you know these:
> 
> 1. Do I need to upload Form 80 or Form 1221 for my wife/kids?
> 
> 2. I have almost 9 yrs of experience. Do I need to upload Form 16&Payslips for all the 9 years ? or is it ok if I can upload atlest for last 3 years?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

I have 6yrs of exp and my agent asked me to submit all 6yrs form 16 and 2 moths Payslip every year with a duration of 6 months ( eg : Jan and Jun Payslips). If you don't have pay slip then you can submit Bank statement.

You need to submit Form 1221 for your spouse.

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## sahil772

Maddy27 said:


> Hello Sahil,
> 
> He asked for the bank statements just for checking the salary credits for the work experience I have claimed.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks Maddy for ur reply. 

Can I clarify this please. So did u uploaded financial capacity evidence in bank statement/or other form upfront before CO got assigned. Is it? Or U never provided any such document and it was never asked for during the whole process. 

I am asking u as I have uploaded almost all docs except this, and form 80, 1221. 

Thanks again


----------



## miteshm82

*Add Dependent*

I have applied for 190 on 14th Aug. 

I was not planning to add my son in my applicatin but after visa lodgement I decided to add him as later on it would be more time consuming and effortful application.

So my agent asked his document and filled form 1022 and 1023 forms to add him in existing application. 

Moreover to this, my agent had sent me a form asking credit card details to pay remaining visa fees. I have submitted that to him.

Now we are waiting for the CO to be allocated. As per my agent CO will ask for the creditcard details to pay visa fees.


Can anyone please comment on this if the process is going on track? Would it affect my visa grant as I have taken decision to add my son in the application after visa application lodged?


----------



## Ali33

Hello,

I need to prove that my brother is dependent on me.

Among other things, I am planning to provide evidence that I have paid some of the bills of my dependent sibling, bills such as:
- his dentist bills which I have paid regularly for more than 2 years
- his food bills at the restaurant where we together regularily eat out and which I always paid.

For the above we don't have receipts, as we have not kept them (even if we had kept them my name as payee was not written on them).

Because of that I am thinking to ask the dentist and the restaurant owner to write a statement confirming the above mentioned.

My doubt is this - Would it be better to ask them (dentist, restaurant owner) to:
*A)* write these statement on blank papers (i am not sure if they have letterheads or not, will check on that) and then stamp these with their own business stamps? 
*B)* write these statements in front of the public notary as a statutory declarations?

Please help me if you had related experience...


----------



## mithu93ku

Ali33 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to prove that my brother is dependent on me.
> 
> Among other things, I am planning to provide evidence that I have paid some of the bills of my dependent sibling, bills such as:
> - his dentist bills which I have paid regularly for more than 2 years
> - his food bills at the restaurant where we together regularily eat out and which I always paid.
> 
> For the above we don't have receipts, as we have not kept them (even if we had kept them my name as payee was not written on them).
> 
> Because of that I am thinking to ask the dentist and the restaurant owner to write a statement confirming the above mentioned.
> 
> My doubt is this - Would it be better to ask them (dentist, restaurant owner) to:
> *A)* write these statement on blank papers (i am not sure if they have letterheads or not, will check on that) and then stamp these with their own business stamps?
> *B)* write these statements in front of the public notary as a statutory declarations?
> 
> Please help me if you had related experience...


It is very unusual to add siblings to your dependent.
Are your parents still alive or not?
Without strong evidence of dependency , you will make your application complicated!


----------



## Birender

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Ojhaa,
> 
> 1 thing I don't understand is that when DIAC allows to claim more exp ( apart from ACS ) by providing the payslips and tax documents ( many have claimed in this forum they did mention ) . Why would DIAC will reduce 2 yrs of exp from your ACS which you can definitely claim by giving the relevant docs to support that even in case CO did that ?
> Nobody has clarification about that. Not sure why people are discussing about this .Even today I saw posts of grant where ACS was way back in July 12 and nothing was deducted from the exp.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Bro your statement makes lot of sense. But sense is not sensible these days for DIAC.


----------



## JP Mosa

shaikjalal said:


> Hey Guys.. Got CO assigned today, requested for form 80 and further evidence of relationship..
> 
> I did upload Form 80 before, but did not answer Q #46 looks like will have it edited and uploaded tonight.
> I am also providing our lease agreement and some joint photographs to prove our marriage..
> since the day is almost over in Aus, do you think they will resume my application tomorrow provided i submit the docs today..
> best case I can have my grant tomorrow .. fingers crossed.. please pray.. things are smooth..


 Hey
Mine is same case mate....... Evidence of relationship......
My CO from Brisbane T34..... Initials PM...... Who is yours... Which team?


----------



## shyam

miteshm82 said:


> I have applied for 190 on 14th Aug.
> 
> I was not planning to add my son in my applicatin but after visa lodgement I decided to add him as later on it would be more time consuming and effortful application.
> 
> So my agent asked his document and filled form 1022 and 1023 forms to add him in existing application.
> 
> Moreover to this, my agent had sent me a form asking credit card details to pay remaining visa fees. I have submitted that to him.
> 
> Now we are waiting for the CO to be allocated. As per my agent CO will ask for the creditcard details to pay visa fees.
> 
> 
> Can anyone please comment on this if the process is going on track? Would it affect my visa grant as I have taken decision to add my son in the application after visa application lodged?


I guess hardly would effect the time taken to process your application and nothing else. 

I do not think that is a problem, but keep ready the answers for this change.


----------



## mithu93ku

miteshm82 said:


> I have applied for 190 on 14th Aug.
> 
> I was not planning to add my son in my applicatin but after visa lodgement I decided to add him as later on it would be more time consuming and effortful application.
> 
> So my agent asked his document and filled form 1022 and 1023 forms to add him in existing application.
> 
> Moreover to this, my agent had sent me a form asking credit card details to pay remaining visa fees. I have submitted that to him.
> 
> Now we are waiting for the CO to be allocated. As per my agent CO will ask for the creditcard details to pay visa fees.
> 
> 
> Can anyone please comment on this if the process is going on track? Would it affect my visa grant as I have taken decision to add my son in the application after visa application lodged?


No problem to add your son now. How about your spouse? Don't take it otherwise , it is visa related.


----------



## expatdude

....................................................*FOR COs*...................................

Loose Control
Loose Control
One More Time
Loose Loose Loose Control
Loose Control
I Am Rebel (2)
Na Koi Padhne Wala Na Koi Sikhne Wala - 2
Apni Toh Paathshala Masti Ki Paathshala - 2
Loose Control
Chehare Ki Kitaabein Hain Ham Woh Padhne Aate Hai
Yeh Surat Teri Meri Mobile Library
Yaaron Ki Equation Hain Love Multiplication Hain
Jisne Dil Ko Jeeta Hain
Woh Alpha Hain Deeta Hain � 3
Loose Control Loose Control
One More Time
Loose Loose Loose Control
Loose Control
I Am Rebel

Talli Hoke Girne Se Samjhi Hamne Gravity
Ishq Ka Practical Kiya Tab Aayi Clearity
Na Koi Padhne Wala Na Koi Sikhne Wala
Naata Yeh Sannata Hai Dekho Lambu Shor Hain
Har Dil Mein Bud Bud Karta H2so4 Hain
Na Koi Padhne Wala Na Koi Sikhnewala
Apni Toh Paathshala Masti Ki Paathshala � 2
Apni Toh Paathsahala Masti Ki Paathshala � 2
I Am Rebel
Loose Control


----------



## ruchkal

Joining the club... :drum:


----------



## mithu93ku

ruchkal said:


> Joining the club... :drum:


Welcome mate, waiting for you a long time! :cheer2::drum:


----------



## akiimanu

Hi 

We had applied 189 VISA on 19th July,2013 and uploaded all the dosc upfront except Form80
our MEDS are cleared too. No communication from CO yet. 26th AUG, on eVISA page we could see a link appearing "Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars 
for assessment including character assessment to the department." We uploaded our FORM 80
same day. It has been 11 days and that link is still there, however in the attachments on 
application page we can see that FORM 80 is received. 
Please suggest should we still do anything, or we should wait for further communication.
We are just worried that requested doc has reached them right??
Anyone faced this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tans

It is for everyone. Do not worry. Please wait till CO is allocated to you. If you have uploaded all the docs upfront, you may receive direct grant....



akiimanu said:


> Hi
> 
> We had applied 189 VISA on 19th July,2013 and uploaded all the dosc upfront except Form80
> our MEDS are cleared too. No communication from CO yet. 26th AUG, on eVISA page we could see a link appearing "Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars
> for assessment including character assessment to the department." We uploaded our FORM 80
> same day. It has been 11 days and that link is still there, however in the attachments on
> application page we can see that FORM 80 is received.
> Please suggest should we still do anything, or we should wait for further communication.
> We are just worried that requested doc has reached them right??
> Anyone faced this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## roposh

Dear Seniors,
Below is the list of documents that I have uploaded on my e-visa page. Please have a look and advise if I need to upload any other thing. 

Principal Applicant
1) Passport
2) Birth Certificate
3) IELTS Copy
4) ACS Skill Assessment
5) Reference Letter/Experience Certificates (Both Companies)
6) Salary Slips (Both Companies)
7) Tax Document (Both Companies)
6) Promotion Letters (Both Companies)
7) Appointment Letters (Both Companies)
8) Invitation Letter Skill-Select
9) PCC
10) Degrees (Masters and Bachelors)
11) Transcripts (Masters and Bachelors)

Spouse
1) Passport
2) Birth Certificate
3) IELTS Copy
4) Marriage Certificate
5) PCC

Child
1) Passport
2) Birth Certificate

The status of all the above documents has turned to 'received' within 2 hours of uploading.
So far, I have attached a total of 33 documents. Form 80 is filled but I haven't uploaded yet. As for the Medicals, I have not got the link stating 'organize your medicals' yet so haven't gone for it as well.

Any comment/suggestion/feedback on the above list shall be highly appreciated.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Aparwar

Ali33 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to prove that my brother is dependent on me.
> 
> Among other things, I am planning to provide evidence that I have paid some of the bills of my dependent sibling, bills such as:
> - his dentist bills which I have paid regularly for more than 2 years
> - his food bills at the restaurant where we together regularily eat out and which I always paid.
> 
> For the above we don't have receipts, as we have not kept them (even if we had kept them my name as payee was not written on them).
> 
> Because of that I am thinking to ask the dentist and the restaurant owner to write a statement confirming the above mentioned.
> 
> My doubt is this - Would it be better to ask them (dentist, restaurant owner) to:
> *A)* write these statement on blank papers (i am not sure if they have letterheads or not, will check on that) and then stamp these with their own business stamps?
> *B)* write these statements in front of the public notary as a statutory declarations?
> 
> Please help me if you had related experience...


Don't quite have related experience, but I agree with mithu93ku. It is very unusual.

Also, to be a dependent, you need to prove that your brother is totally dependent on you for almost everything - financially and emotionally. 

So providing statements or bills from dentist and rest will never be enough.

There will be a lot (believe me a lot) of questions from the CO and this will delay processing your own application. Some that come to my mind are - 

1. Where are your parents and why is he not dependent on them?
2. What does he do - if he studies, who is supporting his tuiton fees and funding his studies and why are you not showing those? If he works - he will then not be a dependent and will have to apply as an individual.
3. Who else is there in your family (a close relative) who can support him?
4. How old is he? If he is old enough to take care of himself and you support him financially from Australia, will that not work?

You will need to answer these questions to yourself, if you do not have a very strong case, this will not only delay your application but might also put your case in jeopardy.

Please consult am immi lawyer for this, anyone in this forum might only provide you their thoughts but you will get proper guidance from a MARA agent only.


----------



## akiimanu

Tans said:


> It is for everyone. Do not worry. Please wait till CO is allocated to you. If you have uploaded all the docs upfront, you may receive direct grant....


Hi Thanks for these soothing words 
All the best to everyone.


----------



## shyam

roposh said:


> Dear Seniors,
> Below is the list of documents that I have uploaded on my e-visa page. Please have a look and advise if I need to upload any other thing.
> 
> Principal Applicant
> 1) Passport
> 2) Birth Certificate
> 3) IELTS Copy
> 4) ACS Skill Assessment
> 5) Reference Letter/Experience Certificates (Both Companies)
> 6) Salary Slips (Both Companies)
> 7) Tax Document (Both Companies)
> 6) Promotion Letters (Both Companies)
> 7) Appointment Letters (Both Companies)
> 8) Invitation Letter Skill-Select
> 9) PCC
> 10) Degrees (Masters and Bachelors)
> 11) Transcripts (Masters and Bachelors)
> 
> Spouse
> 1) Passport
> 2) Birth Certificate
> 3) IELTS Copy
> 4) Marriage Certificate
> 5) PCC
> 
> Child
> 1) Passport
> 2) Birth Certificate
> 
> The status of all the above documents has turned to 'received' within 2 hours of uploading.
> So far, I have attached a total of 33 documents. Form 80 is filled but I haven't uploaded yet. As for the Medicals, I have not got the link stating 'organize your medicals' yet so haven't gone for it as well.
> 
> Any comment/suggestion/feedback on the above list shall be highly appreciated.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


That's pretty much but you require to upload Forms 1221 and Forms 80 for you and your wife.


----------



## rashed84

Hello mithu93ku,

i am new here, but i have followed your posts for sometime and i must admit, your posts have worked as a nice guideline for me. Thanks a lot.

I got 189 visa invitation on 2nd September. I have already started my visa application but could not complete due to some confusions. It would be very helpful for me if you can clarify these issues:

1. does the applicant has any national identity documents?
I provided my birth certificate details. do i need to provide my Bangladeshi National ID card details? my driving license details?
If I need to provide my Bangladeshi National ID details, do i need to translate it in English??

2. In case of current employment, what date should i put as end date?? i cannot keep the end date of my current employment blank... the system does not support it

3. I have included my partner in my application, but she did not take her ielts yet. should i mention in my application that my partner has "at least functional english ability" for now and later attach her IELTS TRF

OR

Should i wait for her ielts and then apply


any help would be appreciated

Thanks
Rashed


----------



## roposh

shyam said:


> That's pretty much but you require to upload Forms 1221 and Forms 80 for you and your wife.


Thanx Shyam. I have filled form 80 and shall upload the same in couple of days.

Any idea how long does it take to get 'organize your medical' link on e-visa page?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## ssaditya

expatdude said:


> We need to kill the wait before new wait but cannot with visa tool





rashed84 said:


> Hello mithu93ku,
> 
> i am new here, but i have followed your posts for sometime and i must admit, your posts have worked as a nice guideline for me. Thanks a lot.
> 
> I got 189 visa invitation on 2nd September. I have already started my visa application but could not complete due to some confusions. It would be very helpful for me if you can clarify these issues:
> 
> 1. does the applicant has any national identity documents?
> I provided my birth certificate details. do i need to provide my Bangladeshi National ID card details? my driving license details?
> If I need to provide my Bangladeshi National ID details, do i need to translate it in English??
> 
> 2. In case of current employment, what date should i put as end date?? i cannot keep the end date of my current employment blank... the system does not support it
> 
> 3. I have included my partner in my application, but she did not take her ielts yet. should i mention in my application that my partner has "at least functional english ability" for now and later attach her IELTS TRF
> 
> OR
> 
> Should i wait for her ielts and then apply
> 
> 
> any help would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> Rashed


ur wife can write ielts after elodgement but make sure u r attaching the ilets before 8 weeks before case officer is allocated coz this will not affect u as u r not claiming points for partner


----------



## ssaditya

mithu any idea abt rahul,rockyZ???????????i think is landing today


----------



## ssaditya

still now there is no change in my evisa page


----------



## mithu93ku

rashed84 said:


> Hello mithu93ku,
> 
> i am new here, but i have followed your posts for sometime and i must admit, your posts have worked as a nice guideline for me. Thanks a lot.
> 
> I got 189 visa invitation on 2nd September. I have already started my visa application but could not complete due to some confusions. It would be very helpful for me if you can clarify these issues:
> 
> 1. does the applicant has any national identity documents?
> I provided my birth certificate details. do i need to provide my Bangladeshi National ID card details? *YES*
> my driving license details? *Not required *
> If I need to provide my Bangladeshi National ID details, do i need to translate it in English??
> * No need to Translate . Main informations are there in English.*
> 2. In case of current employment, what date should i put as end date?? i cannot keep the end date of my current employment blank... the system does not support it
> *Just put current date ( example Today 05/09/2013)*
> 3. I have included my partner in my application, but she did not take her ielts yet. should i mention in my application that my partner has "at least functional english ability" for now and later attach her IELTS TRF
> *( Select NO. If she studied english medium in his university you could collect " Medium of Instruction certificate from University". In that case YES.)*
> OR
> 
> Should i wait for her ielts and then apply
> *Apply now . CO will give you the time for IELTS or your wife could complete IELTS before CO arrive*
> 
> any help would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> Rashed


Answer in bold letters.
Cheers!


----------



## mithu93ku

ssaditya said:


> mithu any idea abt rahul,rockyZ???????????i think is landing today


No . I am also searching them.:smash::horn::typing::frusty:

MOC is currently Clearing 21 July Medicals referral as I have informed from *Tanvir 360*


----------



## ssaditya

then i think urs will be referred in next week


----------



## shaikjalal

JP Mosa said:


> Hey
> Mine is same case mate....... Evidence of relationship......
> My CO from Brisbane T34..... Initials PM...... Who is yours... Which team?


Mine is T33 brisbane.. intials NT


----------



## ashish0401

Thanks you guys for updating the signature.
Keep doing it . It will save a lot of time of everyone.


----------



## shyam

roposh said:


> Thanx Shyam. I have filled form 80 and shall upload the same in couple of days.
> 
> Any idea how long does it take to get 'organize your medical' link on e-visa page?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


It should not take long. I had the link right from the beginning. May be others can suggest on this.


----------



## ashish0401

shaikjalal said:


> Mine is T33 brisbane.. intials NT


Hi Dude,

What further evidence CO has asked ?
Didn't you upload your marriage certificate ?
I am just wondering what is best evidence you can give or maybe you didn't have your marriage cert ?
Please clarify .

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## josh.machine

Seeing all these mails about CO is really making me nervous. I am yet to hear from anyone even remotely related to DIAC , filed on 8th july.


----------



## shaikjalal

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Dude,
> 
> What further evidence CO has asked ?
> Didn't you upload your marriage certificate ?
> I am just wondering what is best evidence you can give or maybe you didn't have your marriage cert ?
> Please clarify .
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


I did upload MC, but i guess she needs further proof.. so i am planning on uploading lease agreements, marriage Photographs.. any business correspondence on our address for me and wife.. etc..


----------



## ashish0401

Hi Guys,

One more request from everybody on this thread as do not talk about the ACS deduction in here as I am not convinced that DIAC has made this rule for everybody. I have seen many grants today and a couple of days back where ACS was done way back in 2012 and yet no deductions happened. Moreover many people with grants have claimed more exp apart what ACS has certified ( by providing payslips,tax documents ) . So for me this topic doesnt make sense , because if DIAC make this mandatory then people with 60 points ( as almost > 50% applicants ) will loose there grant and ofcourse money. So i think it has happened with few ( feel sorry for those ) but maybe on different grounds otherwise how grants are coming nowdays for applicants with way older ACS letters.
Hope I am clear and you fellows agree with me. So dont be depressed and keep allowing the status updated all the time here in this thread . It will help a lot of people here and soon it will clarify my point as well what I am trying to say.
Please guys give me your thoughts on this.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

shaikjalal said:


> I did upload MC, but i guess she needs further proof.. so i am planning on uploading lease agreements, marriage Photographs.. any business correspondence on our address for me and wife.. etc..


Spouse mention in passport is not enough for those dumbs ? 

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Gurpreethm

It is mandatory to fill form1221, because I have filled form 80 form my wife.


----------



## shyam

Gurpreethm said:


> It is mandatory to fill form1221, because I have filled form 80 form my wife.


According to a few cases and my agent yes it is mandatory.


----------



## Birender

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One more request from everybody on this thread as do not talk about the ACS deduction in here as I am not convinced that DIAC has made this rule for everybody. I have seen many grants today and a couple of days back where ACS was done way back in 2012 and yet no deductions happened. Moreover many people with grants have claimed more exp apart what ACS has certified ( by providing payslips,tax documents ) . So for me this topic doesnt make sense , because if DIAC make this mandatory then people with 60 points ( as almost > 50% applicants ) will loose there grant and ofcourse money. So i think it has happened with few ( feel sorry for those ) but maybe on different grounds otherwise how grants are coming nowdays for applicants with way older ACS letters.
> Hope I am clear and you fellows agree with me. So dont be depressed and keep allowing the status updated all the time here in this thread . It will help a lot of people here and soon it will clarify my point as well what I am trying to say.
> Please guys give me your thoughts on this.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


hi Ashish,

I somewhere agree with you. But what about the people for whom these rules are applicable. There is no specific scenario which can be identified for which these rules are applicable. Everyone here is trying to identify that. So that preventive measures (if any) can be taken.


----------



## ishaanchal

JP Mosa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I applied online evisa for 190 SA on 31st July.....I front loaded....all my Docs....
> 
> Today ...I was allocated CO from Brisbane GSM Team 34----CO initials PM
> 
> She requested me to submit Evidence of Relationship....PCC....Medicals........AFP and Medicals for my wife.
> 
> 
> I already uploaded my Indian pcc....My wife's AFP.........but I have to submit my Kuwait PCC.....which I am going to apply on 10 th September......My wife's Indian PCC is under process......
> 
> My question is....Why my CO again asking for evidence of relationship......when I uploaded my marriage certificate in my regional language with English translation............please keep in mind that ours is Christian marriage so can't be registered under Hindu act of marriage in India.
> 
> Please throw some light on it..
> 
> any suggestions....advice.....highly appreciated...
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I guess you are recently married .. Yeah ?


----------



## ashish0401

Birender said:


> hi Ashish,
> 
> I somewhere agree with you. But what about the people for whom these rules are applicable. There is no specific scenario which can be identified for which these rules are applicable. Everyone here is trying to identify that. So that preventive measures (if any) can be taken.


Hi birender,

We will be monitoring the threads about grants and everything ( atleast I do ).
Then we can post about that so that everybody can have a clarity about that.
i will definetely post whenever i came across anything in this forum or any other forums. Which eventually help us to understand so called DIAC mentality ( if possible  )
hope this make sense.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Birender

ashish0401 said:


> Hi birender,
> 
> We will be monitoring the threads about grants and everything ( atleast I do ).
> Then we can post about that so that everybody can have a clarity about that.
> i will definetely post whenever i came across anything in this forum or any other forums. Which eventually help us to understand so called DIAC mentality ( if possible  )
> hope this make sense.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


That will be awesome then. I will try to do the same. Thanks Bro


----------



## D D

Tans said:


> It is for everyone. Do not worry. Please wait till CO is allocated to you. If you have uploaded all the docs upfront, you may receive direct grant....




I think we are sailing in the same ship.. 
But i don't know the status of CO allocation because i applied via agent.
Hopefully CO i also assign to my application.


----------



## bhashmi

Hey guys, I found somewhere in the forum that you require the "HAP ID" for the medical. I applied on 23 Aug 2013 and wants to front load medical and PCC before the CO allocation to speed up the process. 

I don't have HAP ID right now but do have Transaction Reference Number as I applied through the agent. 

Would the "TRN No" be suffice for the medical or should I go to the agent and ask for HAP ID?? 


Kindly advise.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

bhashmi said:


> hey guys, i found somewhere in the forum that you require the "hap id" for the medical. I applied on 23 aug 2013 and wants to front load medical and pcc before the co allocation to speed up the process.
> 
> I don't have hap id right now but do have transaction reference number as i applied through the agent.
> 
> Would the "trn no" be suffice for the medical or should i go to the agent and ask for hap id??
> 
> 
> Kindly advise.


yes you can do that with trn number also .hap id will appear once co will be allocated . Jus use ur trn and get medicals


----------



## bhashmi

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> yes you can do that with trn number also .hap id will appear once co will be allocated . Jus use ur trn and get medicals


Thank you for you quick response


----------



## Hyd786

bhashmi said:


> Hey guys, I found somewhere in the forum that you require the "HAP ID" for the medical. I applied on 23 Aug 2013 and wants to front load medical and PCC before the CO allocation to speed up the process.
> 
> I don't have HAP ID right now but do have Transaction Reference Number as I applied through the agent.
> 
> Would the "TRN No" be suffice for the medical or should I go to the agent and ask for HAP ID??
> 
> 
> Kindly advise.


Hi bhashmi,

Yes, HAP ID is very much required when you go for Medicals. The "HAP ID" is generated when you click on "organize my health....." link on the visa page.


----------



## pandakou

ozcallin said:


> Hi Ashish..
> 
> Sorry for late reply.
> 
> Did you uploaded form 80's as well as all the payslips, form 16's etc beforehand ?
> Uploaded payslips and form 16 only.
> just want to know that what all docs u uploaded beforehand apart from meds and PCC? I uploaded all the docs beforehand including pcc and medical.
> Just be curious that what all u did to get a straight grant.
> one more question for you when did your ACS was evaluated is it before april 13 ?
> My Acs reference letter came on 1st April.
> 
> 
> 
> Subclass 189 (System Analyst) : EOI- 8th April,2013 || invite- 1st July ,2013 || Lodged : 3rd July || Medical: ,27th July 2013 || CO- 2nd September || Grant- 2nd September 2013


Could u pl let us know how much points did u claim?


----------



## roposh

Hyd786 said:


> Hi bhashmi,
> 
> Yes, HAP ID is very much required when you go for Medicals. The "HAP ID" is generated when you click on "organize my health....." link on the visa page.


Hyd 786,
But in my case, I have uploaded all the documents but I dont have 'organzie my health' link anywhere. What should I do? Should I wait or go ahead with the medicals based on my TRNnumber?

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## pandakou

shaikjalal said:


> Hey Guys.. Got CO assigned today, requested for form 80 and further evidence of relationship..
> 
> I did upload Form 80 before, but did not answer Q #46 looks like will have it edited and uploaded tonight.
> I am also providing our lease agreement and some joint photographs to prove our marriage..
> since the day is almost over in Aus, do you think they will resume my application tomorrow provided i submit the docs today..
> best case I can have my grant tomorrow .. fingers crossed.. please pray.. things are smooth..


Hey all the best for your visa application... 
Could u pl let us know how much points did u claim and how much experience do u have till yet?


----------



## bubble_boy1981

Sorry guys i have a question regarding the PCC .... how long must the PCC duration be ?

the PCC form mentions FROM - TO : that I need the PCC 

I put from 2003 to todate, so it only covers 10 years ? , do i need to request further than that 

Any thoughts are much appreciated as i can try to change the form tomorrow


----------



## Hyd786

roposh said:


> Hyd 786,
> But in my case, I have uploaded all the documents but I dont have 'organzie my health' link anywhere. What should I do? Should I wait or go ahead with the medicals based on my TRNnumber?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Roposh,

Organize your health link has got nothing to do with you uploading all the docs. It was by default there for me and my friends. Not sure why it's not there in your case. Look carefully in the e-visa page, it must be there at the end of the 1st or 2nd section.

I don't know if meds can be carried out only with TRN number.


----------



## manan_1986

Hyd786 said:


> Roposh,
> 
> Organize your health link has got nothing to do with you uploading all the docs. It was by default there for me and my friends. Not sure why it's not there in your case. Look carefully in the e-visa page, it must be there at the end of the 1st or 2nd section.
> 
> I don't know if meds can be carried out only with TRN number.


Senior Expats please reply to my query, In my visa portal till yesterday it showed application in Progress and now its showing Application RECEIVED.. 

Does this mean anything????


----------



## roposh

Hyd786 said:


> Roposh,
> 
> Organize your health link has got nothing to do with you uploading all the docs. It was by default there for me and my friends. Not sure why it's not there in your case. Look carefully in the e-visa page, it must be there at the end of the 1st or 2nd section.
> 
> I don't know if meds can be carried out only with TRN number.


Yes. I have got the same feedback from others also. Everybody said that 'organize your health' link was there when they log in to their e-visa page, but in my case there is a statement written under the name of each applicant, which states that;

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Can somebody advice, what should I do about my medicals? Is it possible that I login to the system anytime and that link appears from nowhere? If it doesn't, what should be my course of action?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## divyap

roposh said:


> Yes. I have got the same feedback from others also. Everybody said that 'organize your health' link was there when they log in to their e-visa page, but in my case there is a statement written under the name of each applicant, which states that;
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Can somebody advice, what should I do about my medicals? Is it possible that I login to the system anytime and that link appears from nowhere? If it doesn't, what should be my course of action?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


It's the same for me too.. 
It has been 32 days since I lodged mine.. 

Just patiently waiting for a CO to be assigned... 

No other option until now.. Let me know if you know somethingelse...


----------



## Hyd786

roposh said:


> Yes. I have got the same feedback from others also. Everybody said that 'organize your health' link was there when they log in to their e-visa page, but in my case there is a statement written under the name of each applicant, which states that;
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Can somebody advice, what should I do about my medicals? Is it possible that I login to the system anytime and that link appears from nowhere? If it doesn't, what should be my course of action?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



Roposh,

I'm not sure about the work around if the link doesn't appear. May be you have to speak to your CO once he is assigned to look into your case.

But, it's possible that the link might come anytime. May be there's some system glitch. who knows??


----------



## JP Mosa

roposh said:


> Yes. I have got the same feedback from others also. Everybody said that 'organize your health' link was there when they log in to their e-visa page, but in my case there is a statement written under the name of each applicant, which states that;
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Can somebody advice, what should I do about my medicals? Is it possible that I login to the system anytime and that link appears from nowhere? If it doesn't, what should be my course of action?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Nothing to worry....you will know when CO assigned to you....

Same thing happened for me as I have given details about my previous medicals which were 10 months old........but when CO assigned.....my health link was activated and requested for medicals...

Cheers


----------



## leonine4eva

Hi All,

Happy to find this thread, submitted my application in Aug as well (28th). Haven't uploaded my docs yet. Collecting them, and in the mean time getting my PCC and Meds done. Should be done by next week.

Also, I think Iam one of those few who hasn't got their assessment done with ACS (its VETASSESS). Any idea if the new experience deduction rule applies to assessments done by any authority?

Thanks,
Shilpa


----------



## Hyd786

divyap said:


> It's the same for me too..
> It has been 32 days since I lodged mine..
> 
> Just patiently waiting for a CO to be assigned...
> 
> No other option until now.. Let me know if you know somethingelse...


Hi divyap,

That's the best way to go. Let the CO be assigned to look into your case and suggest you the work around. 

32 days and still the link doesn't appear , sounds a bit strange ...It should be there by default, don't know what's causing the problem?


----------



## divyap

Hyd786 said:


> Hi divyap,
> 
> That's the best way to go. Let the CO be assigned to look into your case and suggest you the work around.
> 
> 32 days and still the link doesn't appear , sounds a bit strange ...It should be there by default, don't know what's causing the problem?


Many told me that my another Visa (457) is the issue.. 

I did undergo medicals for that during april/may and so now CO will decide if I need to undergo the medicals again.. 

But I'm not sure.. 
:-( waiting for a CO to be assigned.. That's the only apt solution I see here..


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

divyap said:


> Many told me that my another Visa (457) is the issue..
> 
> I did undergo medicals for that during april/may and so now CO will decide if I need to undergo the medicals again..
> 
> But I'm not sure..
> :-( waiting for a CO to be assigned.. That's the only apt solution I see here..


Try this link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?formId=FEL

Hope it works even for the people who already lodged their VISA.


----------



## AM

shilpa i dont think there is any cause of concern for us ( other than ACS )


----------



## roposh

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Try this link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?formId=FEL
> 
> Hope it works even for the people who already lodged their VISA.


Has anybody check this link? Should I fill in the fields? Its the same page after which TRN number was generated for my application so I am afraid if it will effect my current TRN or application.

If anybody has accessed this link then please tell.

regards,
roposh


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

roposh said:


> Has anybody check this link? Should I fill in the fields? Its the same page after which TRN number was generated for my application so I am afraid if it will effect my current TRN or application.
> 
> If anybody has accessed this link then please tell.
> 
> regards,
> roposh


I am not sure about its impact on the existing application. Request you to confirm with other seniors here before you proceed with your new account creation


----------



## JP Mosa

ishaanchal said:


> I guess you are recently married .. Yeah ?


Married 1.5 yrs ago.....

So any ideas....how to deal....

Cheers


----------



## Simple99

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I am not sure about its impact on the existing application. Request you to confirm with other seniors here before you proceed with your new account creation



i have never follow this link before .

Do we need to follow this ? is it Mandatory ?


----------



## terminator1

JP Mosa said:


> Married 1.5 yrs ago.....
> 
> So any ideas....how to deal....
> 
> Cheers


joint travels/joint bank accounts/ photographs in public or private events.
all the best.


----------



## JP Mosa

terminator1 said:


> joint travels/joint bank accounts/ photographs in public or private events.
> all the best.


Thanks mate....


----------



## jogiyogi

I am going really mad now. My CO again and again sending same reply. Don't know what is she waiting for? I am getting following reply since April 2013

"Thank you for your email. The application is still undergoing routine processing. I will contact you should any further information be required to finalise the visa.
"


----------



## sonux

hi all
has anyone got ss in 261314 recently ?
regards


----------



## mithu93ku

divyap said:


> It's the same for me too..
> It has been 32 days since I lodged mine..
> 
> Just patiently waiting for a CO to be assigned...
> 
> No other option until now.. Let me know if you know somethingelse...


Me too waited 36 days till CO contacted!


----------



## divyap

mithu93ku said:


> Me too waited 36 days till CO contacted!


Your patience is amazing.. 

This uncertain wait increases one's anxiety and can increase BP(hypertension) and eventually our medicals may get referred. He he... 

Have to take yoga/meditation classes before actual medicals..


----------



## vinnie88

jogiyogi said:


> I am going really mad now. My CO again and again sending same reply. Don't know what is she waiting for? I am getting following reply since April 2013
> 
> "Thank you for your email. The application is still undergoing routine processing. I will contact you should any further information be required to finalise the visa.
> "


She is waiting for the outcome of your character reports. They are done outside the DIAC by other agencies and can take anytime from 3-24 months. Your CO felt the need to refer your case for further background checks based on the information and documents you have provided.


----------



## divyap

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Try this link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?formId=FEL
> 
> Hope it works even for the people who already lodged their VISA.


Hi chinnu

Thanks a lot for this.. 

I ll wait for one more week. Beyond that I ll use this and finish off my medicals.. 

Thanks a lot
Divya


----------



## sandhuaman

leonine4eva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to find this thread, submitted my application in Aug as well (28th). Haven't uploaded my docs yet. Collecting them, and in the mean time getting my PCC and Meds done. Should be done by next week.
> 
> Also, I think Iam one of those few who hasn't got their assessment done with ACS (its VETASSESS). Any idea if the new experience deduction rule applies to assessments done by any authority?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shilpa




dont worry 

it doesn't apply to vetasses

however it also doesn't apply to acs old format


----------



## ahmed1981

jogiyogi said:


> I am going really mad now. My CO again and again sending same reply. Don't know what is she waiting for? I am getting following reply since April 2013
> 
> "Thank you for your email. The application is still undergoing routine processing. I will contact you should any further information be required to finalise the visa.
> "


Hi, I think the best way to find out is to ask her directly...my CO used to to tell me the exact same thing "routine processing etc " when I emailed her the first time. I eventually decided to ask her very directly by saying " has my case been refereed to ASIO for national security checks or is there another reason regarding the delay on my case ? ". After 10 days, she responded saying " your case is undergoing character checks and can take up to 12 months to be finalised. Please avoid sending status updates regarding your case. Thank you "


----------



## sandhuaman

is it mandatory to fill form 1221 for secondary applicant??


----------



## mithu93ku

divyap said:


> Your patience is amazing..
> 
> This uncertain wait increases one's anxiety and can increase BP(hypertension) and eventually our medicals may get referred. He he...
> 
> Have to take yoga/meditation classes before actual medicals..


Is it the real reason for my meds referred?


----------



## Vijay24

Hi guys

So Mindfreak got the grant. Great news. What about other guys of similar time lines? Mithu, RockyBalboa etc? Sorry I am on a holiday. Tough to read all pages


----------



## Hyd786

divyap said:


> Your patience is amazing..
> 
> This uncertain wait increases one's anxiety and can increase BP(hypertension) and eventually our medicals may get referred. He he...
> 
> Have to take yoga/meditation classes before actual medicals..


Lol.

That is why it's advisable to go for your Meds as soon as you pay the visa fee .. 
you won't get effected by all those things even if you got any


----------



## Sinchan

Dear Friends,

I have applied for 189 visa in mid-Aug'13 and by now uploaded all the documents. I have not claimed any points for my spouse but she was employed for almost 6 years in the last ten years. I provided her employment details in the visa application. Today while reviewing the uploaded documents I find that in my computer there were two form 80s (in different locations but with same file name; may be copied from one) of my spouse in one of which her employment details is not mentioned. I am worried that if I have mistakenly uploaded the wrong form 80 (without employment details). Now I have few queries as mentioned below;

1. Should I upload the correct form 80 with the change form or wait for the co to be assigned? As I am not sure, at the first place I do not want to complicate the application with the introduction of change form upfront. Do you think introduction of the change form complicates the visa application? Alternatively, is it that if I have provided the incomplete form 80 (without employment details), the co will ask me later on to provide the correct one? or will the co consider the one (whether complete / incomplete) that has been uploaded?
2. Although I am not claiming any points for my spouse, should I keep her employment documents also ready? Is it required at any stage? Because in my application I am not finding any link to upload her employment documents. May be anyone who has been through the process and have similar profile like me can suggest.

Suggestions from you are welcome

Sinchan


----------



## divyap

mithu93ku said:


> Is it the real reason for my meds referred?


Oh yours were referred indeed??? 

I'm using mobile app... Android.. So cannot see your signature.. 

I think we should tell DIAC that this is the reason!!! :-D :-D


----------



## CaptainR

I'm in the process of waiting for a 189 visa, for anyone interested my timeline is here:

ANZSCO 231213

IELTS: L9.0 R8.0 W7.5 S9.0 O8.5 IELTS DW: L7.0 R6.0 W6.5 S7.5 O7.0 AMSA Skill Exam (Perth): Pass 08/08/13 UK PCC: 16/7/13 Philippine PCC: 17/7/13 Oman PCC: 20/8/13 EOI Submitted: 20/08/13 Invitation: 01/09/2013 189 Lodged: 05/08/13 Meds: 04/08/13 CO: TBC Grant: TBC


----------



## Going there

roposh said:


> Has anybody check this link? Should I fill in the fields? Its the same page after which TRN number was generated for my application so I am afraid if it will effect my current TRN or application.
> 
> If anybody has accessed this link then please tell.
> 
> regards,
> roposh



Its written on the immi page that one should not use that service if the application has already been lodged as it may extend the visa process.I will look for it and quote here. That service is to by used PRIOR to submitting application.


----------



## Going there

here it is:

''You should use My Health Declarations if you are intending to apply for a visa within the next few months and the visa that you are intending to apply for is likely to be processed within the next six months. This is particularly encouraged if you are in a country where eMedical processing is available.

Note: To use My Health Declarations, you must also hold a current valid passport.
See:
Visa processing time service standards
Electronic Health Processing
_Who should use My Health Declarations _

You should not use My Health Declarations if you:

have already lodged a visa application
do not intend to apply for a visa until later
the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process. 

This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family.
See: Assessment of Health Examination Results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations."

My Health Declarations


----------



## jamie_jam

Hi

the Medical link "*Organise your health*" is disappeared for both me &my wife , but now i am seeing following message for both of us :

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

I would like to know that how it is diff from following message :
" No health examination required....." because i was expecting this message 

Pls share your experience ,I would appreciate your inputs


----------



## roposh

Going there said:


> here it is:
> 
> ''You should use My Health Declarations if you are intending to apply for a visa within the next few months and the visa that you are intending to apply for is likely to be processed within the next six months. This is particularly encouraged if you are in a country where eMedical processing is available.
> 
> Note: To use My Health Declarations, you must also hold a current valid passport.
> See:
> Visa processing time service standards
> Electronic Health Processing
> _Who should use My Health Declarations _
> 
> You should not use My Health Declarations if you:
> 
> have already lodged a visa application
> do not intend to apply for a visa until later
> the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
> 
> This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family.
> See: Assessment of Health Examination Results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations."
> 
> My Health Declarations


I made a mistake. I clicked on the link and filled the first page when I click next, it generated a TRN Number that was different from the one that I have been using for my application. As soon as I got the TRN I stopped right there didnt set the email or password and closed the browser.

Please tell me that I am not in trouble  The fact that a new TRN was generated after putting in my passport details is killing me  

Will this in any way effect my visa application ???

Roposh


----------



## Going there

roposh, don't worry, its OK, just don't use this TRN for your medicals, wait for your HAP ids to show up which come under your visa TRN with "organise your medicals" link


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

roposh said:


> I made a mistake. I clicked on the link and filled the first page when I click next, it generated a TRN Number that was different from the one that I have been using for my application. As soon as I got the TRN I stopped right there didnt set the email or password and closed the browser.
> 
> Please tell me that I am not in trouble  The fact that a new TRN was generated after putting in my passport details is killing me
> 
> Will this in any way effect my visa application ???
> 
> Roposh


It all started with my post and hope it will not create unnecessary tensions for anyone in the forum. Its my bad that I haven't read the complete details before posting the link

Until you complete the profile for yourself by creating an account it shouldn't be accounted against your passport number. Though I am not sure about the procedure, hope it will not have any adverse effects.


----------



## divyap

jamie_jam said:


> Hi
> 
> the Medical link "*Organise your health*" is disappeared for both me &my wife , but now i am seeing following message for both of us :
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> I would like to know that how it is diff from following message :
> " No health examination required....." because i was expecting this message
> 
> Pls share your experience ,I would appreciate your inputs


For one of my friends, after medicals, " No health examination required....." was appearing.. But after she uploaded one more doc related to her work experience, again this text got changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined......" 

It's strange. Dont jump into a conclusion that your medicals has been referred. 
Just wait for your CO. CO will only be able to tell you if your medicals has been referred.. till then dont worry...


----------



## roposh

Going there said:


> roposh, don't worry, its OK, just don't use this TRN for your medicals, wait for your HAP ids to show up which come under your visa TRN with "organise your medicals" link


Thanks Going There!
I too hope so. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PDHUNT

CaptainR said:


> I'm in the process of waiting for a 189 visa, for anyone interested my timeline is here:
> 
> ANZSCO 231213
> 
> IELTS: L9.0 R8.0 W7.5 S9.0 O8.5 IELTS DW: L7.0 R6.0 W6.5 S7.5 O7.0 AMSA Skill Exam (Perth): Pass 08/08/13 UK PCC: 16/7/13 Philippine PCC: 17/7/13 Oman PCC: 20/8/13 EOI Submitted: 20/08/13 Invitation: 01/09/2013 189 Lodged: 05/08/13 Meds: 04/08/13 CO: TBC Grant: TBC


I think there is some typo in lodge date, it suppose to be 05/09/2013, correct?


----------



## roposh

ChinnuBangalore said:


> It all started with my post and hope it will not create unnecessary tensions for anyone in the forum. Its my bad that I haven't read the complete details before posting the link
> 
> Until you complete the profile for yourself by creating an account it shouldn't be accounted against your passport number. Though I am not sure about the procedure, hope it will not have any adverse effects.


Hey Chinnu,
Its all right buddy. You were helping. Just wish that it doesn't effect my application in any regard.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Going there

ChinnuBangalore said:


> It all started with my post and hope it will not create unnecessary tensions for anyone in the forum. Its my bad that I haven't read the complete details before posting the link
> 
> Until you complete the profile for yourself by creating an account it shouldn't be accounted against your passport number. Though I am not sure about the procedure, hope it will not have any adverse effects.


its ok, I have also created that account once..without reading to the end..this long lasting wait, excitement and worries are doing something to us :hippie:


----------



## roposh

paraskumar0730 said:


> HI Friends
> 
> I have a doubt. I just paid my visa fees yesterday. Now when I logged in , my eVisa page is opened. I have decided to go through with my PCC and medical before assigning of my CO. But unfortunately, the link 'Organize your health examination' is missing. But instead, there is something else written -
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Can you please advise what does this means?


Hey Paras!

I am also in the same boat. I applied yesterday. Uploaded all the documents but I dont have the link 'organize your medicals'.
Lets keep in touch and update each other about the status, in case we get to know anything.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

Hi,
Although I am a September applicant but would like to be a member of this family as my timeline is quite close. 
I lodged my application on Sep 5 for subclass 190. Uploaded all documents except form 80 and medicals.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Ali33

Aparwar said:


> Don't quite have related experience, but I agree with mithu93ku. It is very unusual.
> 
> Also, to be a dependent, you need to prove that your brother is totally dependent on you for almost everything - financially and emotionally.
> 
> So providing statements or bills from dentist and rest will never be enough.
> 
> There will be a lot (believe me a lot) of questions from the CO and this will delay processing your own application. Some that come to my mind are -
> 
> 1. Where are your parents and why is he not dependent on them?
> 2. What does he do - if he studies, who is supporting his tuiton fees and funding his studies and why are you not showing those? If he works - he will then not be a dependent and will have to apply as an individual.
> 3. Who else is there in your family (a close relative) who can support him?
> 4. How old is he? If he is old enough to take care of himself and you support him financially from Australia, will that not work?
> 
> You will need to answer these questions to yourself, if you do not have a very strong case, this will not only delay your application but might also put your case in jeopardy.
> 
> Please consult am immi lawyer for this, anyone in this forum might only provide you their thoughts but you will get proper guidance from a MARA agent only.


I think I will be able to prove all of the mentioned points..I know it will be hard but due to our circumstances I believe it will be possible. Will also contact a Mara agent next week for a further advice.

But to get back on my initial question...how should I get the statement of the restaurant owner?


----------



## jogiyogi

ahmed1981 said:


> Hi, I think the best way to find out is to ask her directly...my CO used to to tell me the exact same thing "routine processing etc " when I emailed her the first time. I eventually decided to ask her very directly by saying " has my case been refereed to ASIO for national security checks or is there another reason regarding the delay on my case ? ". After 10 days, she responded saying " your case is undergoing character checks and can take up to 12 months to be finalised. Please avoid sending status updates regarding your case. Thank you "


After her email, how long did your CO take to grant your VISA.


----------



## jogiyogi

Hi has anyone gone through this situation,

My wife's passport got drenched in the water. The passport is in perfectly condition except the stamp on it is slightly blurred now (but is in readable condition). She went to passport office and passport officer suggested to apply for re-issue of passport due to damage condition. However she did not apply for it as she might get a new passport with a new passport number.

I would request to guide me in this situation. 

1: In case of damaged passport will she get a new passport with new passport number?
2: Will this impact our visa application if I inform my CO about this incident?


----------



## k.emper

Yes - a new passport number will be given when you apply for a re-issue of passport
To my knowledge, the only impact your situation would have on your visa application is that it would take that extra bit of time until the new passport gets re-issued.



jogiyogi said:


> Hi has anyone gone through this situation,
> 
> My wife's passport got drenched in the water. The passport is in perfectly condition except the stamp on it is slightly blurred now (but is in readable condition). She went to passport office and passport officer suggested to apply for re-issue of passport due to damage condition. However she did not apply for it as she might get a new passport with a new passport number.
> 
> I would request to guide me in this situation.
> 
> 1: In case of damaged passport will she get a new passport with new passport number?
> 2: Will this impact our visa application if I inform my CO about this incident?


----------



## lachuupriya

Today my medical status changed from "*No health examination required*" to

"*The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.*"

Wonder how come changed suddenly, I'm waiting for CO

Is this normal or something ??? :smash: :help:


----------



## divyap

lachuupriya said:


> Today my medical status changed from "No health examination required" to
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Wonder how come changed suddenly, I'm waiting for CO
> 
> Is this normal or something ??? :smash: :help:


Check again now.. It would have been reverted.. 

It happened to most of my friends today. Now it's all back to normal for them...


----------



## lachuupriya

divyap said:


> Check again now.. It would have been reverted..
> 
> It happened to most of my friends today. Now it's all back to normal for them...


Thanks Divyap.

Thank god its back to "*No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.*"


----------



## vishsang

k.emper said:


> Yes - a new passport number will be given when you apply for a re-issue of passport
> To my knowledge, the only impact your situation would have on your visa application is that it would take that extra bit of time until the new passport gets re-issued.


Not really, if you get the grant before the passport you might have issues. This is because you need to enter Australia using the same passport mentioned in the grant letter. 

By the way what do you mean by stamp being a bit smudged? Do you mean entry-exit stamps? Is your identification page intact? Does your passport look damaged on the inside/outside except for smudged stamps? A test could be to ask someone who doesn't know your passport is damaged to take a look at it and then ask if they notice something.

IMHO you have 2 options 
1) Risk it, don't renew your passport.
I once got some chocolate over 2-3 pages of my passport. I was an immature traveler dealing with a case of Swiss chocolates not being able to bear the Italian summer and melting in my handbag. However I was able to wipe off this chocolate. A couple of entry-exit stamps got a bit smudged with oil like stains, but the passport was intact. I traveled to over 8 countries (including US/Canada/UK/Australia) with this passport, but no-one even noticed.

2) Let your CO know about the situation and request her to not give you a grant until you are able to renew your wife's passport. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Harish2013

lachuupriya said:


> Thanks Divyap.
> 
> Thank god its back to "*No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.*"


If you refreshing very often you will find out this occurred very often, almost few times daily. So it is normal system behavior.


----------



## oz_prrules

jamie_jam said:


> Hi
> 
> the Medical link "*Organise your health*" is disappeared for both me &my wife , but now i am seeing following message for both of us :
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> I would like to know that how it is diff from following message :
> " No health examination required....." because i was expecting this message
> 
> Pls share your experience ,I would appreciate your inputs


Mine one is like this from the beginning "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for"
I guess CO has not been allocated yet. Though documents uploaded dates changed and status changed to “received”.


----------



## iamafreak

vishsang said:


> This is because you need to enter Australia using the same passport mentioned in the grant letter.


But i think the new passport will still be linked with the old one. And even new passport shows the old passport number in the end page.

So, i think if immigration check people at the airport will scan the new passport they will have visa details for old passport as well.


Anyways, once my passport got drenched in rain as well. That time i had applied for US B1 Visa. The visa department asked me to get a new passport as they considered it as damaged, they kept my visa application on hold until i sent them my new passport via VFS within few days.


----------



## sehmbi

Hi all I have applied 189 onshore on 16 July 13, when Iog on skill select it shows nothing no mention of medicals and anything . The only two link which it showed are my visa has applied n my EOI has been suspended ... I have uploaded all my documents upfront even medicals also ... Is there nyone like m over here ??


----------



## AM

is form 80 asked for all? i dont see it in my list of documents requested


----------



## AM

Yes 1221 for secondary applicant is must


----------



## mohkam

divyap said:


> where should we(or under which category) should we upload the existing visa(457 visa) proofs like VEVO printout/grant letters in the evisa portal?
> 
> Any idea?
> Please help..
> 
> Thanks


It should be recognized automatically by the eVisa system if you are using the same passport details... This is what happened in my case anyway

cheers


----------



## speaker

oz_prrules said:


> Mine one is like this from the beginning "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for"
> I guess CO has not been allocated yet. Though documents uploaded dates changed and status changed to “received”.


These are system issues/ glitches...Will change..relax


----------



## drshk

Hi all, joining the club 

submitted 190 visa with QLD SS and 80 points on 29th Aug. PCCs, form 80 uploaded. Medical exams were done earlier this year for a temporary visa, so we are waiting to hear from CO on whether we need to repeat all or just the remaining. Anyone with similar experience regarding medicals?


----------



## sahil772

Hello friends, 
I have already done medicals on 01 Sep by clicking on organise your health examinations and then visiting eMedical registered hospital for the check up. They did all the check-ups and also filled form 26 and 160. Hospital guys told me that they will send all the information that they have to Australia in 5 days. Now, do i need to upload any document also in Evisa health section, evidence.

Also in evisa, there is no requirement for 80 mentioned anywhere. Is it necessary to upload this. I have already uploaded PCC. 

Thanks for ur support guys.


----------



## miteshm82

You don't need to upload any document as of now. Just wait for the CO's advice.


----------



## RNAussie

lachuupriya said:


> Thanks Divyap.
> 
> Thank god its back to "*No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.*"


Were your medicals submit to diac on 10/8?


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

Here goes my 8th Week...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Here goes my 8th Week...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


hey colombo,
i have been waiting for your post. any updates on co/team allocation?


----------



## JaxSantiago

aravindhmohan said:


> is form 80 asked for all? i dont see it in my list of documents requested


No. I've a friend who wasn't asked by his CO to submit a Form 80. A few were asked though (my form didn't have it initially but a few days later, a link came up asking for form 80) so best to prepare it and upload it early.


----------



## josh.machine

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Here goes my 8th Week...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Same here I applied on 8th July yet to hear on co allocation


----------



## zippy24

JaxSantiago said:


> No. I've a friend who wasn't asked by his CO to submit a Form 80. A few were asked though (my form didn't have it initially but a few days later, a link came up asking for form 80) so best to prepare it and upload it early.


Good to submit Form 80 upfront mate....


----------



## surinsin

Hi All,

Need a suggestion from you. Please tell me how often we can contact our CO. This Monday we got to know that she is not able to locate my daughters medicals so we sent her my daughter's medical receipt. On that CO replied that she is able to locate her medicals.

After that nothing. Should I call her today to ask her the status or any other suggestions.

Please advise as its been a long time I am waiting.

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## cprem79

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need a suggestion from you. Please tell me how often we can contact our CO. This Monday we got to know that she is not able to locate my daughters medicals so we sent her my daughter's medical receipt. On that CO replied that she is able to locate her medicals.
> 
> After that nothing. Should I call her today to ask her the status or any other suggestions.
> 
> Please advise as its been a long time I am waiting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


Suri,

You can very well call the CO.
But restrict it to twice a month.
It again depends on the CO also.
My CO (AM from T34 Brisbane) was a very kind female.
She always responded to emails and phone calls promptly.
But I have seen some forum members telling that CO never picked up the call, didn't respond to emails etc.
It's been 4.5 months for you, I guess.
Do you have anything pending from your side, medicals referred?


----------



## AM

ok got it. downloaded it just now. will fill and upload it to be on the safer side


----------



## zippy24

aravindhmohan said:


> ok got it. downloaded it just now. will fill and upload it to be on the safer side


Signature test


----------



## surinsin

cprem79 said:


> Suri,
> 
> You can very well call the CO.
> But restrict it to twice a month.
> It again depends on the CO also.
> My CO (AM from T34 Brisbane) was a very kind female.
> She always responded to emails and phone calls promptly.
> But I have seen some forum members telling that CO never picked up the call, didn't respond to emails etc.
> It's been 4.5 months for you, I guess.
> Do you have anything pending from your side, medicals referred?


Hi Prem,

Thanks for your reply.

No, She confirmed that medicals are cleared. During last call she confirmed that we have sent everything. I didn't uploaded form80 neither she asked. So nothing is pending from our side. 

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## DesiTadka

A link showed up yesterday in our case to submit Form 80 (Character Assessment). 190 submitted on 22nd August. Also son's medical exams were required and after completing health test and uploading e-referral letter, today it shows 'No health exam for this applicant is required.....'...

Not sure if it is CO or the system. We haven't received any notification of getting a CO assigned.


----------



## AM

signature test?


----------



## ojhaa

1st/2nd week July 13 Applicants any news of CO ? you Guys have already been in for 9/10 weeks please share the progress to keep us hopeful


----------



## thanich

Hi Guys,

I am new to this thread. I have lodged my 190 visa through agent on 21st Aug.


----------



## sahil772

What about form 80? Can i ask all the forum members to share if ur CO asked for form 80 for either main and/or secondary applicant ?

Thanks


----------



## JaxSantiago

aravindhmohan said:


> ok got it. downloaded it just now. will fill and upload it to be on the safer side


It's gonna be fun filling that form :laugh:

I had to sift through every page of my passport to retrieve info on where I've travelled to for the past 10 yrs. :boxing: 

Not to mention I have to recall the address of the places I stayed in for the past 10 yrs too. :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## Aparwar

sahil772 said:


> What about form 80? Can i ask all the forum members to share if ur CO asked for form 80 for either main and/or secondary applicant ?
> 
> Thanks


You should upload form 80 under --- Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment..

This should be separate for all applicants over 18yrs of age


----------



## Aparwar

Ali33 said:


> I think I will be able to prove all of the mentioned points..I know it will be hard but due to our circumstances I believe it will be possible. Will also contact a Mara agent next week for a further advice.
> 
> But to get back on my initial question...how should I get the statement of the restaurant owner?


A declaration on a stamp paper should be better than one on a letter head...and of course along with few bills to prove you do go there often to eat.


----------



## cprem79

surinsin said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> No, She confirmed that medicals are cleared. During last call she confirmed that we have sent everything. I didn't uploaded form80 neither she asked. So nothing is pending from our side.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


There is a strong possibility to believe that maybe you are under security checks.
Otherwise there is no need to keep your application pending for this long.
But please call and confirm with your CO about this.


----------



## josh.machine

ojhaa said:


> 1st/2nd week July 13 Applicants any news of CO ? you Guys have already been in for 9/10 weeks please share the progress to keep us hopeful


No CO yet maybe we need to call and find out.


----------



## zippy24

JaxSantiago said:


> It's gonna be fun filling that form :laugh:
> 
> I had to sift through every page of my passport to retrieve info on where I've travelled to for the past 10 yrs. :boxing:
> 
> Not to mention I have to recall the address of the places I stayed in for the past 10 yrs too. :boxing: :boxing:


Real fun mate.. I filled it like as we write assignments in school days...


----------



## Simple99

sahil772 said:


> What about form 80? Can i ask all the forum members to share if ur CO asked for form 80 for either main and/or secondary applicant ?
> 
> Thanks


It is not mandatory. But better to fill and keep as it is lengthy one .You can upload quickly once CO ask that.

Good luck


----------



## whizzard

Gurpreethm said:


> Dear mates, kindly share DIAC phone no. planing to call them.


Hi gurpreethm

Their no. is +611300364613. Well If you have already called them let us know where's your case currently and if not, be ready to wait for average 10-15 mins, then they will ask the following - 


File No.
Name in Database
DOB
Country of Birth
----------------
Wait
----------------
then the operator will tell you the case status.

You may ask the CO team name as they wont tell you the CO name. Also, ask them the CO team email address.

--

Well I asked the above from them just today and found our that I had been assigned a CO from the brisbane-gsm-team-33 on 21st Aug but still have not yet been communicated directly by them. (have updated the spreadsheet as well)

All the best to you and please enter you details in the sheet too!


----------



## VGrover

YUPPPPPPPPIIIIEEEE !!!
The Golden mail was there in my mailbox today  
Got the GRANT guys ... Thanks a ton ... Though the whole procedure was tiresome but this site has been a great support system for me ....  

Hoping a speedy grant for all waiting applicants


----------



## josh.machine

VGrover said:


> YUPPPPPPPPIIIIEEEE !!!
> The Golden mail was there in my mailbox today
> Got the GRANT guys ... Thanks a ton ... Though the whole procedure was tiresome but this site has been a great support system for me ....
> 
> Hoping a speedy grant for all waiting applicants


Congratulations and Jubilation!! When had u applied?


----------



## Simple99

Hi Whizzard / All,

Even though CO was assigned to particular case, that CO will not contact you if you have already uploaded all the necessary documents. if there is no any issue with your docs then he directly gives the grant.

As example in my case, i didn't upload spouse IELTS and medical as CO contacted me and asked me to upload those.

i saw most people who lodged visa before me and they didn't get CO because of they have uploaded all the necessary docs early


Good luck you all


----------



## VGrover

josh.machine said:


> Congratulations and Jubilation!! When had u applied?


Thanks .. I lodged my application on 3rd July'13 ....


----------



## josh.machine

VGrover said:


> Thanks .. I lodged my application on 3rd July'13 ....


Some hope for us after all. Did the co contact you or is it the first mail that you got. Also did u uploqd form 80?


----------



## Gurpreethm

whizzard said:


> Hi gurpreethm
> 
> Their no. is +611300364613. Well If you have already called them let us know where's your case currently and if not, be ready to wait for average 10-15 mins, then they will ask the following -
> 
> File No.
> Name in Database
> DOB
> Country of Birth
> ----------------
> Wait
> ----------------
> then the operator will tell you the case status.
> 
> You may ask the CO team name as they wont tell you the CO name. Also, ask them the CO team email address.
> 
> --
> 
> Well I asked the above from them just today and found our that I had been assigned a CO from the brisbane-gsm-team-33 on 21st Aug but still have not yet been communicated directly by them. (have updated the spreadsheet as well)
> 
> All the best to you and please enter you details in the sheet too!


Ok thanks for sharing info.
what about ur medical status?


----------



## whizzard

Simple99 said:


> Hi Whizzard / All,
> 
> Even though CO was assigned to particular case, that CO will not contact you if you have already uploaded all the necessary documents. if there is no any issue with your docs then he directly gives the grant.
> 
> As example in my case, i didn't upload spouse IELTS and medical as CO contacted me and asked me to upload those.
> 
> i saw most people who lodged visa before me and they didn't get CO because of they have uploaded all the necessary docs early
> 
> 
> Good luck you all


Thanks Simple99!

I have frontloaded all the required documents for me and family. I am just worried about the medicals as in just my case the "Organize..." link is still appearing but have not been informed by the CO if it's referred or not. I would expect if they were referred, then the CO should have contacted me to inform me of the same. So still in hung and confused state!


----------



## VGrover

josh.machine said:


> Some hope for us after all. Did the co contact you or is it the first mail that you got. Also did u uploqd form 80?


Yeah .... few hours back similar posts would delight me too ..., I can understand !!! 
CO contacted us .. for additional dependent info for our parents  .. and nothing else !!! 
all other documents were front-loaded ....!!!


----------



## CaptainR

PDHUNT said:


> I think there is some typo in lodge date, it suppose to be 05/09/2013, correct?


Well spotted, thanks. Should be 09 not 08.


----------



## bubble_boy1981

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Here goes my 8th Week...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Hi Colombo,
Just wondering what FROM date u put in your PCC application form ?


----------



## ashish0401

sandhuaman said:


> is it mandatory to fill form 1221 for secondary applicant??


Dont fill it until asked by CO

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

DesiTadka said:


> A link showed up yesterday in our case to submit Form 80 (Character Assessment). 190 submitted on 22nd August. Also son's medical exams were required and after completing health test and uploading e-referral letter, today it shows 'No health exam for this applicant is required.....'...
> 
> Not sure if it is CO or the system. We haven't received any notification of getting a CO assigned.


Its a system bro. No CO yet for you 

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

Hi Guys,

Just found that the guy named "VGrover" got his grant today.
He applied in first week of july ( 189) and even i saw couple of people from 6th and 7th july also got grant ( 189 ) . So I think 1st week of July are now started.
hopefully 1 more month for 1st week of Aug applicants .. Nice

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Maddy27

sahil772 said:


> Thanks Maddy for ur reply.
> 
> Can I clarify this please. So did u uploaded financial capacity evidence in bank statement/or other form upfront before CO got assigned. Is it? Or U never provided any such document and it was never asked for during the whole process.
> 
> I am asking u as I have uploaded almost all docs except this, and form 80, 1221.
> 
> Thanks again


Hey Sahil,

I have not provided any proof for financial capacity, nor to the SA state at the time of nomination nor to the CO, it was never asked.

Hope this helps.

Goodluck


----------



## Ben 10

Any grant for the day so far..!
I think many CO have planned for weekend party


----------



## mayankp

VGrover said:


> YUPPPPPPPPIIIIEEEE !!!
> The Golden mail was there in my mailbox today
> Got the GRANT guys ... Thanks a ton ... Though the whole procedure was tiresome but this site has been a great support system for me ....
> 
> Hoping a speedy grant for all waiting applicants


Congratulations VGrover....this is great, you got CO on 3rd Sept and today grant.


----------



## surinsin

cprem79 said:


> There is a strong possibility to believe that maybe you are under security checks.
> Otherwise there is no need to keep your application pending for this long.
> But please call and confirm with your CO about this.


Hi Prem,

Your guess is right. Just called CO and she said that it is under background verification with external agency. But they never asked me form 80. Not sure how they are doing background verification. Can they do without form80.

Any guess how much time it takes.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## Sinchan

*Please Suggest*



Sinchan said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa in mid-Aug'13 and by now uploaded all the documents. I have not claimed any points for my spouse but she was employed for almost 6 years in the last ten years. I provided her employment details in the visa application. Today while reviewing the uploaded documents I find that in my computer there were two form 80s (in different locations but with same file name; may be copied from one) of my spouse in one of which her employment details is not mentioned. I am worried that if I have mistakenly uploaded the wrong form 80 (without employment details). Now I have few queries as mentioned below;
> 
> 1. Should I upload the correct form 80 with the change form or wait for the co to be assigned? As I am not sure, at the first place I do not want to complicate the application with the introduction of change form upfront. Do you think introduction of the change form complicates the visa application? Alternatively, is it that if I have provided the incomplete form 80 (without employment details), the co will ask me later on to provide the correct one? or will the co consider the one (whether complete / incomplete) that has been uploaded?
> 2. Although I am not claiming any points for my spouse, should I keep her employment documents also ready? Is it required at any stage? Because in my application I am not finding any link to upload her employment documents. May be anyone who has been through the process and have similar profile like me can suggest.
> 
> Suggestions from you are welcome
> 
> Sinchan


Guys please give your suggestions to my quoted post. Waiting for your replies

Thanks in advance

Sinchan


----------



## whizzard

Gurpreethm said:


> Ok thanks for sharing info.
> what about ur medical status?


@Gurpreethm - I have sent an email to CO team to tell me! No updates yet!


----------



## shaikjalal

Goooootttttttttt my grant todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! yay!!!
So pleased  ... Thanks to all in this forum on helping at key stages .. Finally it's all over  
Cheers !!! Kitty hold that beer !! Will join you  
To others waiting ... Hang in there it's just around the corner 
Have a good day guys !!!


----------



## AUS14

whizzard said:


> Hi gurpreethm
> 
> Their no. is +611300364613. Well If you have already called them let us know where's your case currently and if not, be ready to wait for average 10-15 mins, then they will ask the following -
> 
> 
> File No.
> Name in Database
> DOB
> Country of Birth
> ----------------
> Wait
> ----------------
> then the operator will tell you the case status.
> 
> You may ask the CO team name as they wont tell you the CO name. Also, ask them the CO team email address.
> 
> --
> 
> Well I asked the above from them just today and found our that I had been assigned a CO from the brisbane-gsm-team-33 on 21st Aug but still have not yet been communicated directly by them. (have updated the spreadsheet as well)
> 
> All the best to you and please enter you details in the sheet too!


Hey whizzard

Whats the call rate?


----------



## ojhaa

shaikjalal said:


> Goooootttttttttt my grant todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! yay!!!
> So pleased  ... Thanks to all in this forum on helping at key stages .. Finally it's all over
> Cheers !!! Kitty hold that beer !! Will join you
> To others waiting ... Hang in there it's just around the corner
> Have a good day guys !!!




Congrats Shaik , I guess you were granted w/o CO contact ?


----------



## shaikjalal

Guys !!!

Pleased to announce that I received my GRANTTTTTTT todayyyyyyyyyyyyy 
This forum has been awesome, so are the active contributors  
To all waiting .. Just hangin there .. Yours will just be around the corner ...
Once again ... Thanks guys for helping me out ... 
I will continue to stay on the forum and look to actively help out .. 
I will now start looking at threads on relocation  ... 

Cheers again


----------



## manan_1986

Ben 10 said:


> Any grant for the day so far..!
> I think many CO have planned for weekend party


Hey. Do uthink it is normal to not hear from CO even after 20days after submitting the pending documents? My meducals is clear.


----------



## AUS14

Even shaikjalal got the grant today


----------



## AUS14

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just found that the guy named "VGrover" got his grant today.
> He applied in first week of july ( 189) and even i saw couple of people from 6th and 7th july also got grant ( 189 ) . So I think 1st week of July are now started.
> hopefully 1 more month for 1st week of Aug applicants .. Nice
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


But for 190 it should be quicker than 189? Whats ur opinion?


----------



## Jagz

V Grover and Shaikjalal 

Congrats !!
your post really raised hopes of July applicants 

Best wishes
Jagz


----------



## ashish0401

AUS14 said:


> But for 190 it should be quicker than 189? Whats ur opinion?


Yes definetely.
The Co allocation time is 3-5 weeks almost 50%less than 189.
One of my friend applied on 28th July and he got his grant on 2nd Sep 13.
Fast isnt it 

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## iamafreak

Sinchan said:


> Sinchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Sinchan View Post
> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa in mid-Aug'13 and by now uploaded all the documents. I have not claimed any points for my spouse but she was employed for almost 6 years in the last ten years. I provided her employment details in the visa application. Today while reviewing the uploaded documents I find that in my computer there were two form 80s (in different locations but with same file name; may be copied from one) of my spouse in one of which her employment details is not mentioned. I am worried that if I have mistakenly uploaded the wrong form 80 (without employment details). Now I have few queries as mentioned below;
> 
> 1. Should I upload the correct form 80 with the change form or wait for the co to be assigned? As I am not sure, at the first place I do not want to complicate the application with the introduction of change form upfront. Do you think introduction of the change form complicates the visa application? Alternatively, is it that if I have provided the incomplete form 80 (without employment details), the co will ask me later on to provide the correct one? or will the co consider the one (whether complete / incomplete) that has been uploaded?
> 2. Although I am not claiming any points for my spouse, should I keep her employment documents also ready? Is it required at any stage? Because in my application I am not finding any link to upload her employment documents. May be anyone who has been through the process and have similar profile like me can suggest.
> 
> Suggestions from you are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Guys please give your suggestions to my quoted post. Waiting for your replies
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sinchan
Click to expand...


If you are not claiming points for your spouse you don't need to upload her employment documents.

I dont think it will matter even if you dont update employment details for her in the form, but still you can upload one more updated version of the same form with your description saying "new or updated or added spouse employment details"


----------



## ashish0401

shaikjalal said:


> Guys !!!
> 
> Pleased to announce that I received my GRANTTTTTTT todayyyyyyyyyyyyy
> This forum has been awesome, so are the active contributors
> To all waiting .. Just hangin there .. Yours will just be around the corner ...
> Once again ... Thanks guys for helping me out ...
> I will continue to stay on the forum and look to actively help out ..
> I will now start looking at threads on relocation  ...
> 
> Cheers again


Congrates Mate,
Enjoy your dream,

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Jagz

sehmbi said:


> Hi all I have applied 189 onshore on 16 July 13, when Iog on skill select it shows nothing no mention of medicals and anything . The only two link which it showed are my visa has applied n my EOI has been suspended ... I have uploaded all my documents upfront even medicals also ... Is there nyone like m over here ??


are u using following link ???
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## iamafreak

aravindhmohan said:


> is form 80 asked for all? i dont see it in my list of documents requested


no not for all. it can depend on many factors including you are having any previous temporary work permit visa or staying in australia


----------



## shyam

The day with the Grant Message puts in a lot of enthusiasm.

But,It seems another day without a good news mails. I guess no Grants so far today.

Hope the Festival day will bring in some good news to forum and Happy moments to the guys waiting for the Grants....

Let us too bee on the party mood for the Long weekend...arty:arty:


----------



## PDHUNT

*:attention: Golden Mail - Grant*

Hello Friends,

Finally, the golden mail has arrived this morning. :whoo:
The letter mentioned my last entry date is 1 year from the my first medical date.
See my Signature below.
:thumb: Good luck to others for their grant soon.


----------



## iamafreak

PDHUNT said:


> See my Signature below.
> :thumb: Good luck to others for their grant soon.


your signature is not updated


----------



## PDHUNT

*Thanks Mayank*



mayankp said:


> Not yet mate....i will send the same to agent and he will submit it with form 60. After that I will be in your queue.
> 
> Yes as I told yesterday, I expect you to get grant by tomorrow.


Thanks Mayank.......:hug:
God Kept your Words 
Thanks for your support


----------



## iamafreak

What happens when one gets the Visa Grant? Do we need to go to consulate/high commission to get the visa stamped in our passport?


----------



## Birender

AUS14 said:


> But for 190 it should be quicker than 189? Whats ur opinion?


True


----------



## IndianOZ

shyam said:


> The day with the Grant Message puts in a lot of enthusiasm.
> 
> But,It seems another day without a good news mails. I guess no Grants so far today.
> 
> Hope the Festival day will bring in some good news to forum and Happy moments to the guys waiting for the Grants....
> 
> Let us too bee on the party mood for the Long weekend...arty:arty:




Hey Shyam, we are not at all in party mood. This wait is taking all the enjoyment away from us. And then this news from people that the work exp been deducted......This is so baddddd  Let us pray that Bappa will bring us luck..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PDHUNT

iamafreak said:


> your signature is not updated


Thanks and 
Please check now ...!!!


----------



## Anitha

shaikjalal said:


> Goooootttttttttt my grant todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! yay!!!
> So pleased  ... Thanks to all in this forum on helping at key stages .. Finally it's all over
> Cheers !!! Kitty hold that beer !! Will join you
> To others waiting ... Hang in there it's just around the corner
> Have a good day guys !!!



Congrats shaikjalal!!!!
You are a Offshore applicant right?


----------



## harshaldesai

We lodged our application on 18th Aug 2013 and pre loaded the normal set of documents such as marriage certi, ACS, IELTS, passports, Birth Certi etc on the e-visa page. 

We plan to do the PCC & Meds after we get a CO. Since wife is pregnant we plan to keep the meds on hold till the baby is delivered (Dec end). So once we have a CO allotted we will discuss this with him / her and upload the Change of circumstances 1022 form and take it from there on.


----------



## miteshm82

*Status*

Points Covered: 60
State Nomination: NSW
190 Application Lodged: 14th August
Documents : Submitted upfront including Form 80
PCC and Medicals: Waiting for CO assign


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi, I have applied for Developer Programmer and my wife has applied for Analyst programmer. My Understanding for 190 is as follows:

*********NSW and ACT*********

NSW/ACT - 190 is suspended for IT Professionals..

Procedure: apply for 190 in EOI and Fill the form along with EOI number 
in the appliation form and send 300$ through post..

****** Note*********
Suspended occupations on NSW State Migration Plan
Due to the current imposition of pro-rata occupation ceilings to certain occupation groups, announced by DIAC on 05 August 2013, NSW is currently not accepting applications in the following categories:

Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software and Applications Programmers - 2613

****** Note END********

*********** VIC_MELBOURNE**********

Udated as on 3rd Sep 2013

261311 Analyst Programmer 7.0 in each band	Must have a minimum of three years experience
261312 Developer Programmer 7.0 in each band	Must have a minimum of three years
experience

**************SA*******************

List current as of 5/09/2013
261311	Analyst Programmer	Off-list criteria applies	IELTS 6.5 in each band
261312	Developer Programmer	Off-list criteria applies	IELTS 6.5 in each band

As per my understanding, only VIC is the option left for us if IELTS score is 7.. 

Please suggest me what all options are available for us in 190.


----------



## shaikjalal

Anitha said:


> Congrats shaikjalal!!!!
> You are a Offshore applicant right?


Yes Anita offshore


----------



## ishaanchal

JP Mosa said:


> Thanks mate....


Photographs or Videos are not considered relevant !

Please find the attachment for your consideration !

This is what they exactly want !

Cheers


----------



## miteshm82

harshaldesai said:


> We lodged our application on 18th Aug 2013 and pre loaded the normal set of documents such as marriage certi, ACS, IELTS, passports, Birth Certi etc on the e-visa page.
> 
> We plan to do the PCC & Meds after we get a CO. Since wife is pregnant we plan to keep the meds on hold till the baby is delivered (Dec end). So once we have a CO allotted we will discuss this with him / her and upload the Change of circumstances 1022 form and take it from there on.


Hi Harshad,

I am not sure but I have knowledge that you need to submit all required documents within 28 days after CO assigned. Moreover Medical during pregnancy won't be an issue.


----------



## amitso

May Ganapati Bappa bring grant news for everybody here..!!!

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:ray:ray:


----------



## shaikjalal

Ok need some clarification now .. My spouse grant letter has a condition saying "8515 not marry before first entry " what does this mean anybody ?????


----------



## miteshm82

One of my friend got grant mail today!! He had applied for 189. 

Great news in the morning!


----------



## amitso

miteshm82 said:


> One of my friend got grant mail today!! He had applied for 189.
> 
> Great news in the morning!


If you know his timelines please post, I have submitted application on 10th July, CO asked for some more docs last Thursday, which I have uploaded on Saturday. Waiting for the Golden email..


----------



## soumyasingh

PDHUNT said:


> Thanks Mayank.......:hug:
> God Kept your Words
> Thanks for your support


Congrats PD.... So very happy for you...  

Mayan I didnt know God listens to you so well... mere liye bhi pray kardo... Medicals clear ho jaye.. mere husband ka... badi tension mein hun...


----------



## Anitha

VGrover said:


> YUPPPPPPPPIIIIEEEE !!!
> The Golden mail was there in my mailbox today
> Got the GRANT guys ... Thanks a ton ... Though the whole procedure was tiresome but this site has been a great support system for me ....
> 
> Hoping a speedy grant for all waiting applicants


Congrats VGrover!!!!


----------



## shyam

IndianOZ said:


> Hey Shyam, we are not at all in party mood. This wait is taking all the enjoyment away from us. And then this news from people that the work exp been deducted......This is so baddddd  Let us pray that Bappa will bring us luck..:fingerscrossed:


I completely agree with you man.

I am in the same boat. What all we can do is hope nothing goes wrong. 

And the best thing we can do is just divert ourselves out from this terrifying waiting period and have some good time with family and friends. I believe this does not impact anything as such.

At least that gives us bet of relief and peace


----------



## amitso

shaikjalal said:


> Hey Guys.. Got CO assigned today, requested for form 80 and further evidence of relationship..
> 
> I did upload Form 80 before, but did not answer Q #46 looks like will have it edited and uploaded tonight.
> I am also providing our lease agreement and some joint photographs to prove our marriage..
> since the day is almost over in Aus, do you think they will resume my application tomorrow provided i submit the docs today..
> best case I can have my grant tomorrow .. fingers crossed.. please pray.. things are smooth..


Congrats,

From which team and what is the initials of the CO?


----------



## shyam

miteshm82 said:


> One of my friend got grant mail today!! He had applied for 189.
> 
> Great news in the morning!


Can you please share his case here?
It will be really helpful if you can get the number of years of experience the points he claimed and the timelines.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## mayankp

soumyasingh said:


> Congrats PD.... So very happy for you...
> 
> Mayan I didnt know God listens to you so well... mere liye bhi pray kardo... Medicals clear ho jaye.. mere husband ka... badi tension mein hun...


Hey Soumya

Nothing like that. I just gave a wild guess which came true.

I also wish positive outcome for your case.

Regards
Mayank


----------



## amitso

shaikjalal said:


> Goooootttttttttt my grant todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! yay!!!
> So pleased  ... Thanks to all in this forum on helping at key stages .. Finally it's all over
> Cheers !!! Kitty hold that beer !! Will join you
> To others waiting ... Hang in there it's just around the corner
> Have a good day guys !!!


Congratulations,

with which team your application was? does CO asked any documents? after submitting the docs how much time it took for Grant??


----------



## amitso

One grant today

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-189-190-visa-applicants-48.html#post1633362


----------



## VGrover

Anitha said:


> Congrats VGrover!!!!


Thanks Anitha ,, 
Congrats PD and others who got grant today


----------



## josh.machine

congrats everyone, i am getting excited seeing all these grant posts and dunno where to bury my head under till i recieve mine


----------



## soumyasingh

mayankp said:


> Hey Soumya
> 
> Nothing like that. I just gave a wild guess which came true.
> 
> I also wish positive outcome for your case.
> 
> Regards
> Mayank


R you a Gujju??????


----------



## harshaldesai

miteshm82 said:


> Hi Harshad,
> 
> I am not sure but I have knowledge that you need to submit all required documents within 28 days after CO assigned. Moreover Medical during pregnancy won't be an issue.


Hi,

Got this from Form 160 

You can get the chest X-ray done during pregnancy but it is not recommended. Read the information in Form.


















Also, the e-medical form that we got from the visa site states the below 4 medical tests / reports for wife


501 Medical Examination Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination Required
707 HIV test Required
708 Hepatitis B test Required

and 

Below for myself

501 Medical Examination Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination Required
707 HIV test Required

Regards,


----------



## soumyasingh

josh.machine said:


> congrats everyone, i am getting excited seeing all these grant posts and dunno where to bury my head under till i recieve mine


Dont worry.... I guess we all will get our grant soon 

Have faith..... I am very very very sure about that


----------



## miteshm82

amitso said:


> If you know his timelines please post, I have submitted application on 10th July, CO asked for some more docs last Thursday, which I have uploaded on Saturday. Waiting for the Golden email..



IELTS-7each -> EOI-02/05/2013 #65 -> Inv-06/05/2013 -> App/ACK-11/06/2013 -> Med-13/08/2013 -> CO-21/08/2013(T8 Adelaide) -> PCC-30/08/2013 -> Grant06/09/2013


----------



## josh.machine

Is DIAC reachable on Saturday, i guess i am entitled to call them tomorrow as my 8 weeks are over now. Can someone pls confirm the number and best time to call them.


----------



## ruchkal

shaikjalal said:


> Goooootttttttttt my grant todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! yay!!!
> So pleased  ... Thanks to all in this forum on helping at key stages .. Finally it's all over
> Cheers !!! Kitty hold that beer !! Will join you
> To others waiting ... Hang in there it's just around the corner
> Have a good day guys !!!


Wow... Congratulations... All the best for your future endeavors ...


----------



## afr_k

PDHUNT said:


> Thanks Mayank.......:hug:
> God Kept your Words
> Thanks for your support


Congrat PD and all the best for future.

@Mayank, its our turn now. Lets hope for the best.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi all, I think :Team 02 Adelaide and all Adelaide teams are working like snails .


----------



## soumyasingh

josh.machine said:


> Is DIAC reachable on Saturday, i guess i am entitled to call them tomorrow as my 8 weeks are over now. Can someone pls confirm the number and best time to call them.


DIAC will not be working tomorrow.... you can call then on Monday.... and try calling by 8 a.m. our time... else you will have to wait in a que for atleast half n hour.... Their number is 00611300364613

However, the CO will contact you when assigned and needs docs


----------



## josh.machine

Is DIAC reachable on Saturday, i guess i am entitled to call them tomorrow as my 8 weeks are over now. Can someone pls confirm the number and best time to call them.


----------



## soumyasingh

afr_k said:


> Congrat PD and all the best for future.
> 
> @Mayank, its our turn now. Lets hope for the best.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : :fingerscrossed:


All the best guys


----------



## miteshm82

You should wait then.


----------



## rahulmenda

shaikjalal said:


> Goooootttttttttt my grant todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! yay!!!
> So pleased  ... Thanks to all in this forum on helping at key stages .. Finally it's all over
> Cheers !!! Kitty hold that beer !! Will join you
> To others waiting ... Hang in there it's just around the corner
> Have a good day guys !!!


Congrats dude :israel::israel:


----------



## rahulmenda

josh.machine said:


> Is DIAC reachable on Saturday, i guess i am entitled to call them tomorrow as my 8 weeks are over now. Can someone pls confirm the number and best time to call them.


I think some problem with DIAC staff. allotment of Cos and grants are delaying by 3-4 weeks eep:


----------



## shyam

miteshm82 said:


> IELTS-7each -> EOI-02/05/2013 #65 -> Inv-06/05/2013 -> App/ACK-11/06/2013 -> Med-13/08/2013 -> CO-21/08/2013(T8 Adelaide) -> PCC-30/08/2013 -> Grant06/09/2013


Hi Mitesh,
You know his years of experience and the points he claimed?


----------



## miteshm82

shyam said:


> Hi Mitesh,
> You know his years of experience and the points he claimed?


5+ years of experience and 65 points claimed.


----------



## mayankp

soumyasingh said:


> R you a Gujju??????


Yes.


----------



## mayankp

afr_k said:


> Congrat PD and all the best for future.
> 
> @Mayank, its our turn now. Lets hope for the best.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : :fingerscrossed:


It's your turn mate. You must get it by Monday.

My agent has not submitted my form 80 and PCC yet. So I need to wait further.


----------



## soumyasingh

mayankp said:


> Yes.


Gr888... JSK...

Me tooo.... chalo.... saru kevay....  Where r u guys planning to move in OZ?eep:


----------



## shyam

miteshm82 said:


> 5+ years of experience and 65 points claimed.


Thats definitely a relief then. No deductions.
Even he had a deduction he still meets the Pass points 60. So CO may not have had any thought on the deductions.


----------



## mayankp

soumyasingh said:


> Gr888... JSK...
> 
> Me tooo.... chalo.... saru kevay....  Where r u guys planning to move in OZ?eep:


JSK Saumya

Not yet decided. If you don't have problem, send me your gtalk/skype id through PM, we can be in touch.


----------



## Monmatmar

ojhaa said:


> 1st/2nd week July 13 Applicants any news of CO ? you Guys have already been in for 9/10 weeks please share the progress to keep us hopeful


No CO yet... *yawn


----------



## miteshm82

what kind of deductions are you talking about? I didn't get.


----------



## farshid_mis

*CO Allocation*

I have called DIAC, today. 

The operator checked my status and told me that my application has been assigned to "Adelaide Team 7" on 4th September. I lodged my application for 189 SC on 20th July.

As she said, Adelaide team 7 has not allocated a CO to my application. I need to wait for more weeks for CO allocation.


----------



## Harish2013

Hello All,

*Granted!!!Granted!!!
Finally i received my Grant Letter today!!*
Really thanks everyone who helped me in this forum, below is my timeline:


Occupation Code 261313|ACS: 20-JUN-2013 8yr2m +ve(6y2m skilled)|EOI NSW190 Submitted(use 6yr2m exp with 55pts+5ptSS): 4-JUL-2013|NSW190 Approval&Invited:26-July-2013|NSW190 Lodged: 06-AUG-2013|PCC:11-AUG-2013|Medical Cleared: 14-AUG-2013|CO: NO SHOW(team6)|DIRECT GRANT: 06-SEP-2013

Everyone could get their Grant sooner or later!!


----------



## PDHUNT

iamafreak said:


> What happens when one gets the Visa Grant? Do we need to go to consulate/high commission to get the visa stamped in our passport?


It has mentioned in the Grant letter it self that there is no need to stamp passport for the Visa.

Following paragraph mentioned in my Grant letter.

*Australia is now visa label-free*
Australia’s electronic visa system does not require you to have a visa label placed in your
passport. Foreign governments have been informed about Australia’s label-free policy and airline
staff will electronically confirm you have a valid visa before you board the plane to travel to
Australia.


----------



## shyam

Harish2013 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> *Granted!!!Granted!!!
> Finally i received my Grant Letter today!!*
> Really thanks everyone who helped me in this forum, below is my timeline:
> 
> 
> Occupation Code 261313|ACS: 20-JUN-2013 8yr2m +ve(6y2m skilled)|EOI NSW190 Submitted(use 6yr2m exp with 55pts+5ptSS): 4-JUL-2013|NSW190 Approval&Invited:26-July-2013|NSW190 Lodged: 06-AUG-2013|PCC:11-AUG-2013|Medical Cleared: 14-AUG-2013|CO: NO SHOW(team6)|DIRECT GRANT: 06-SEP-2013
> 
> Everyone could get their Grant sooner or later!!


Congratulations Harish! 
This definitely brings in a lot of hope!!!:hail::hail:arty:arty::happy::happy:

You claimed points only for the experience that is considered by ACS as skilled. Then your case is straight and strong. 
Congratulations


----------



## miteshm82

Harish2013 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> *Granted!!!Granted!!!
> Finally i received my Grant Letter today!!*
> Really thanks everyone who helped me in this forum, below is my timeline:
> 
> 
> Occupation Code 261313|ACS: 20-JUN-2013 8yr2m +ve(6y2m skilled)|EOI NSW190 Submitted(use 6yr2m exp with 55pts+5ptSS): 4-JUL-2013|NSW190 Approval&Invited:26-July-2013|NSW190 Lodged: 06-AUG-2013|PCC:11-AUG-2013|Medical Cleared: 14-AUG-2013|CO: NO SHOW(team6)|DIRECT GRANT: 06-SEP-2013
> 
> Everyone could get their Grant sooner or later!!



Congratulations Harish!! :violin:


----------



## PDHUNT

soumyasingh said:


> Congrats PD.... So very happy for you...
> 
> Mayan I didnt know God listens to you so well... mere liye bhi pray kardo... Medicals clear ho jaye.. mere husband ka... badi tension mein hun...


Thanks Soumya...
Hope you get the golden mail soon.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PDHUNT

VGrover said:


> Thanks Anitha ,,
> Congrats PD and others who got grant today


Thanks VGrover and many congratulation to you too


----------



## amitso

Harish2013 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> *Granted!!!Granted!!!
> Finally i received my Grant Letter today!!*
> Really thanks everyone who helped me in this forum, below is my timeline:
> 
> 
> Occupation Code 261313|ACS: 20-JUN-2013 8yr2m +ve(6y2m skilled)|EOI NSW190 Submitted(use 6yr2m exp with 55pts+5ptSS): 4-JUL-2013|NSW190 Approval&Invited:26-July-2013|NSW190 Lodged: 06-AUG-2013|PCC:11-AUG-2013|Medical Cleared: 14-AUG-2013|CO: NO SHOW(team6)|DIRECT GRANT: 06-SEP-2013
> 
> Everyone could get their Grant sooner or later!!


Congratulation..!!

Are you a onshore applicant, from your profile I am not able to get your location as it is in some different language other than english.

Your grant is really quick, exactly one month.


----------



## shyam

miteshm82 said:


> what kind of deductions are you talking about? I didn't get.


ACS has a new rule of deducting experience and considering only certain years of experience as skilled. It applies to everyone now but a few are lucky to not to fall under this rule or category while getting grant.

DIAC will give points only for the Skilled experience ACS has mention as so.


----------



## RNAussie

rahulmenda said:


> I think some problem with DIAC staff. allotment of Cos and grants are delaying by 3-4 weeks eep:


Hi rahukmenda,

Would u pls tell me WHEN you pr meds submitted to diac?

i have seen ur meds cleared on 31/7.


----------



## RNAussie

Maddy27 said:


> Congrats Kitty, I have been following your thread from the beginning so happy for you
> 
> Enjoyyyyyy


Kitty, when did u medicals submit to diac?


----------



## miteshm82

shyam said:


> ACS has a new rule of deducting experience and considering only certain years of experience as skilled. It applies to everyone now but a few are lucky to not to fall under this rule or category while getting grant.
> 
> DIAC will give points only for the Skilled experience ACS has mention as so.


Oh, I see! 

It means if you have your skill assessment done with 7 years of experience mentioned and when you lodge your experience you carry 8 years of experience then additional one years of experience would not be considered and may go in deduction.


----------



## RNAussie

Did ur med submit to diac on 27/7 or the date it was cleared?


----------



## Going there

Harish2013 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> *Granted!!!Granted!!!
> *


*

O my goodness!!!!!!! So fast!! CONGRATULATIONS. SUCH A PRESENT BEFORE THE WEEKEND!!!!
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::flypig: izza: izza: izza: izza: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: :xmasunwrap:*


----------



## afr_k

*Character assessment link*

Hi Guys,

Any idea what the following link means in the eVisa Page ?

"Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant ::fingerscrossed:

Thanks


----------



## Harish2013

Thanks EVERYONE!!
I wish you all get your CO and Grant very soon!!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




amitso said:


> Congratulation..!!
> 
> Are you a onshore applicant, from your profile I am not able to get your location as it is in some different language other than english.
> 
> Your grant is really quick, exactly one month.


Thanks Amit,

I am offshore.

BR,
Harish


----------



## cprem79

surinsin said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> Your guess is right. Just called CO and she said that it is under background verification with external agency. But they never asked me form 80. Not sure how they are doing background verification. Can they do without form80.
> 
> Any guess how much time it takes.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


If CO had asked for Form80, you wouldn't be having these security checks running behind you.
The security check is done by ASIO who have contacts all over the world and they can trace your complete background.
It roughly takes from a min of 3 months to a max of 12 months.
I hope you don't need to wait long as 4.5 months have passed.
Keep fingers crossed until then~


----------



## Going there

*Harish2013, * May I ask you

- if your team has ever contacted you
-Did you noctice any updates on your documents statuse in the Evisa?


----------



## cprem79

afr_k said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any idea what the following link means in the eVisa Page ?
> 
> "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant ::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks


Form80 and PCC


----------



## RNAussie

Hi,

Pls help

When did ur medicals submit to diac?


----------



## praveenreddy

divyap said:


> Check again now.. It would have been reverted..
> 
> It happened to most of my friends today. Now it's all back to normal for them...


Hi divyaap,

Can u guide me how to pay the visa fees as my credit card doesn't have limit. Can u tell me how did u manged to pay the visa fee. Hope u r from India too. 

I need to pay 6160 Aud towards fees so searching for the ways to do it.


----------



## shyam

miteshm82 said:


> Oh, I see!
> 
> It means if you have your skill assessment done with 7 years of experience mentioned and when you lodge your experience you carry 8 years of experience then additional one years of experience would not be considered and may go in deduction.


It depends on the qualifications. It could be a deduction of 2 or 4 or 6 years based upon the ACS requirement.
Please check the below link.
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

and

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-skills-assessment-processing-time-900.html


----------



## Harish2013

Going there said:


> *Harish2013, * May I ask you
> 
> - if your team has ever contacted you
> -Did you noctice any updates on your documents statuse in the Evisa?


Hi Going,

No, CO didnt contact me, coz i had front-uploaded everything including form80/Med/PCC..etc.

Cause i dont refresh the evisa all the time, so i didnt have chance to see the 'status change' ...

I just received the Grant letter from my email box and then log to evisa, status now changed to 'finalized'.

BR,
Harish


----------



## miteshm82

praveenreddy said:


> Hi divyaap,
> 
> Can u guide me how to pay the visa fees as my credit card doesn't have limit. Can u tell me how did u manged to pay the visa fee. Hope u r from India too.
> 
> I need to pay 6160 Aud towards fees so searching for the ways to do it.


There is no option except Credit Card. You can use your friend or relative's credit card to make payment online. 

You can increase limit of your credit card three times of your take home pay. That process will take max. 15 days.


----------



## sandhuaman

Hi dear...

....i think u got the co....if it is true ...it s really fast in ur case...






desitadka said:


> a link showed up yesterday in our case to submit form
> 
> 
> 80 (character assessment). 190 submitted on 22nd august. Also son's medical exams were required and after completing health test and uploading e-referral letter, today it shows 'no health exam for this applicant is required.....'...
> 
> Not sure if it is co or the system. We haven't received any notification of getting a co assigned.


----------



## shyam

praveenreddy said:


> Hi divyaap,
> 
> Can u guide me how to pay the visa fees as my credit card doesn't have limit. Can u tell me how did u manged to pay the visa fee. Hope u r from India too.
> 
> I need to pay 6160 Aud towards fees so searching for the ways to do it.


Hi Praveen,

You can only pay using one card and in one transaction. 

You will have to find another credit card to do so by checking your friends or family members.

And using the credit card is the only option for online applications.
How to Pay


----------



## afr_k

cprem79 said:


> Form80 and PCC


Hi Prem,

Thanks for the reply.... 

I uploaded all the docs Form 80 and PCC long back and they are in Received status. But still this link appears. God knows what going on..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shyam

Hi All,

Not sure if you knew this already. I found a link where we can check our medical detail on the below link.
I dont have my HAP ID right now as i completed my medicals already.

One of you can check and let the team know if this works.
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Going there

Harish2013 said:


> Hi Going,
> 
> No, CO didnt contact me, coz i had front-uploaded everything including form80/Med/PCC..etc.
> 
> Cause i dont refresh the evisa all the time, so i didnt have chance to see the 'status change' ...
> 
> I just received the Grant letter from my email box and then log to evisa, status now changed to 'finalized'.
> 
> BR,
> Harish


Thats just sooo amazing :thumb: :angel:
thanks for the replies!


----------



## PDHUNT

afr_k said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> Thanks for the reply....
> 
> I uploaded all the docs Form 80 and PCC long back and they are in Received status. But still this link appears. God knows what going on..
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : :fingerscrossed:


Hi afr_k,

Do not tensed by that link. I also had that link till yesterday. Simply Ignore it


----------



## cprem79

afr_k said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> Thanks for the reply....
> 
> I uploaded all the docs Form 80 and PCC long back and they are in Received status. But still this link appears. God knows what going on..
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : :fingerscrossed:


Hi afr_k,

Do not worry about the link.
Try contacting your CO once about your status.
They you will get a clear picture where you stand.
If everything's fine, you should be receving your grant shortly.


----------



## afr_k

cprem79 said:


> Hi afr_k,
> 
> Do not worry about the link.
> Try contacting your CO once about your status.
> They you will get a clear picture where you stand.
> If everything's fine, you should be receving your grant shortly.


I tried to reach my CO many times. It always goes on voice message. His initials are BG, team 34. Anyways, as PDHunt wrote, I will ignore the link now. 

Anyone with the same CO ?


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## miteshm82

mithu93ku said:


> No problem to add your son now. How about your spouse? Don't take it otherwise , it is visa related.


My spouse is already added in my visa application.


----------



## ishaanchal

Congratulations and Celebrations Harish and Shyam's Friend :clap2::clap2::drum:

Party Time Mates !

Wishing myself and everyone else a Very Speedy Grant


----------



## miteshm82

shyam said:


> I guess hardly would effect the time taken to process your application and nothing else.
> 
> I do not think that is a problem, but keep ready the answers for this change.


I was asked by my agent to give reason of adding dependent child after visa application. 

My reply was, Passport was not delivered to my door step and was not willing to delay in visa lodgement.


----------



## adc14

Harish2013 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Granted!!!Granted!!!
> Finally i received my Grant Letter today!!
> Really thanks everyone who helped me in this forum, below is my timeline:
> 
> Occupation Code 261313|ACS: 20-JUN-2013 8yr2m +ve(6y2m skilled)|EOI NSW190 Submitted(use 6yr2m exp with 55pts+5ptSS): 4-JUL-2013|NSW190 Approval&Invited:26-July-2013|NSW190 Lodged: 06-AUG-2013|PCC:11-AUG-2013|Medical Cleared: 14-AUG-2013|CO: NO SHOW(team6)|DIRECT GRANT: 06-SEP-2013
> 
> Everyone could get their Grant sooner or later!!


TeAm6 of what state?


----------



## amandawilliams

shaikjalal said:


> Goooootttttttttt my grant todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! yay!!!
> So pleased  ... Thanks to all in this forum on helping at key stages .. Finally it's all over
> Cheers !!! Kitty hold that beer !! Will join you
> To others waiting ... Hang in there it's just around the corner
> Have a good day guys !!!


Hey Shaikjalal, heartiest congratulations to you! Btw could you tell us what was your point score and which sol code did you apply for?

And all the best for the nest phase! 

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## mirza_755

VGrover said:


> YUPPPPPPPPIIIIEEEE !!!
> The Golden mail was there in my mailbox today
> Got the GRANT guys ... Thanks a ton ... Though the whole procedure was tiresome but this site has been a great support system for me ....
> 
> Hoping a speedy grant for all waiting applicants


Congrats


----------



## mirza_755

shaikjalal said:


> Guys !!!
> 
> Pleased to announce that I received my GRANTTTTTTT todayyyyyyyyyyyyy
> This forum has been awesome, so are the active contributors
> To all waiting .. Just hangin there .. Yours will just be around the corner ...
> Once again ... Thanks guys for helping me out ...
> I will continue to stay on the forum and look to actively help out ..
> I will now start looking at threads on relocation  ...
> 
> Cheers again


Congrats


----------



## mirza_755

PDHUNT said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally, the golden mail has arrived this morning. :whoo:
> The letter mentioned my last entry date is 1 year from the my first medical date.
> See my Signature below.
> :thumb: Good luck to others for their grant soon.


Congrats


----------



## ruchkal

Harish2013 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> *Granted!!!Granted!!!
> Finally i received my Grant Letter today!!*
> Really thanks everyone who helped me in this forum, below is my timeline:
> 
> 
> Occupation Code 261313|ACS: 20-JUN-2013 8yr2m +ve(6y2m skilled)|EOI NSW190 Submitted(use 6yr2m exp with 55pts+5ptSS): 4-JUL-2013|NSW190 Approval&Invited:26-July-2013|NSW190 Lodged: 06-AUG-2013|PCC:11-AUG-2013|Medical Cleared: 14-AUG-2013|CO: NO SHOW(team6)|DIRECT GRANT: 06-SEP-2013
> 
> Everyone could get their Grant sooner or later!!


Congratulations... Happy for you.... Good luck mate


----------



## shyam

miteshm82 said:


> I was asked by my agent to give reason of adding dependent child after visa application.
> 
> My reply was, Passport was not delivered to my door step and was not willing to delay in visa lodgement.


Did you get anyother replies?

Also, can you please update you signature with your Visa timeline.


----------



## hafeezsl

hi guys

I emailed by CO yesterday about adding my new baby and tried to get an update on my file she replied as follows

"Your application has been allocated but has not been assessed as yet. I would expect to action your application within the next week. At that time you will receive a document request letter to provide any outstanding items to the department"

need to get my wifes xray thing done by tmr so can ask the doc to upload her medicals asap...

my CO is team Brisbane GSM Team 33...has anyone got CO from the same team...
whoever has got thr CO assigned all the best guys


----------



## shaikjalal

amandawilliams said:


> Hey Shaikjalal, heartiest congratulations to you! Btw could you tell us what was your point score and which sol code did you apply for?
> 
> And all the best for the nest phase!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


I had first applied for System analyst, unfortunately ACS cut a lot of my experience, 
Then i replied as Analyst programmer and got 65 points..


----------



## amandawilliams

shaikjalal said:


> I had first applied for System analyst, unfortunately ACS cut a lot of my experience,
> Then i replied as Analyst programmer and got 65 points..


Thanks for sharing that information Shikjalal 

I am keeping my fingers crossed to get invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shaikjalal

amitso said:


> Congrats,
> 
> From which team and what is the initials of the CO?


I was with t33 brisbane..CO was NT


----------



## shyam

Hey Guys,

I have seen couple of posts mentioning about refreshing on the evisa page.
I could not find it anywhere, is this the normal browser refresh or something else??

Any idea?


----------



## killerbee82

manan_1986 said:


> Hey. Do uthink it is normal to not hear from CO even after 20days after submitting the pending documents? My meducals is clear.


You should call them


----------



## AUS14

praveenreddy said:


> Hi divyaap,
> 
> Can u guide me how to pay the visa fees as my credit card doesn't have limit. Can u tell me how did u manged to pay the visa fee. Hope u r from India too.
> 
> I need to pay 6160 Aud towards fees so searching for the ways to do it.


Hi Praveen

I have done the payment of 5553 aud in the beginning of Aug month by using *ICICI bank travel card*. From the forum itself came to know that I can purchase the card from the branch in case i have an account with the bank. I had one so not sure whether u will receive the card if you do not have an account. The document that u require is a declaration which the bank will fill and valid passport. Go to any of the icici bank branch pay Rs. 150 for getting the card (the amount was waived off for me as 5553 aud is quite a big amount). The bank will give u the pin and the card and will let you know whether its activated or not or when will it be activated. Top up the card with the required amount. You need to pay them the conversion charges. As per their instruction you need to visit their website and will have to activate the card for online transaction (just confirm with the bank how to do the activation for online transaction). Go to the payment tab of DIAC as and when you insert the card number it will ask for the name. Fill in with your name and proceed. 

Note: Its better to carry along with the passport, the visa sponsorship letter to give them a valid reason to issue u the travel card. I think its only icici bank which issue the travel card if you provide a valid passport. For other banks they ask for visa stamp details and date of entry to the country which of course you will not have.

Hope this helps...Wish u all the best.


----------



## AUS14

Harish2013 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> *Granted!!!Granted!!!
> Finally i received my Grant Letter today!!*
> Really thanks everyone who helped me in this forum, below is my timeline:
> 
> 
> Occupation Code 261313|ACS: 20-JUN-2013 8yr2m +ve(6y2m skilled)|EOI NSW190 Submitted(use 6yr2m exp with 55pts+5ptSS): 4-JUL-2013|NSW190 Approval&Invited:26-July-2013|NSW190 Lodged: 06-AUG-2013|PCC:11-AUG-2013|Medical Cleared: 14-AUG-2013|CO: NO SHOW(team6)|DIRECT GRANT: 06-SEP-2013
> 
> Everyone could get their Grant sooner or later!!


Congrats and wish you all the best for your job search


----------



## ramanj

Hey guys, about experience reduction, my agent says - If in ACS report education is not mentioned then it will effect, and also they will take into consideration work experience only post qualification. So may be the exp was cut in few cases.


----------



## Gurpreethm

ramanj said:


> Hey guys, about experience reduction, my agent says - If in ACS report education is not mentioned then it will effect, and also they will take into consideration work experience only post qualification. So may be the exp was cut in few cases.


I have also hear the same from some of my friends, if ur qualification is not,matching with ur job and duties then they may cut something.


----------



## divyap

praveenreddy said:


> Hi divyaap,
> 
> Can u guide me how to pay the visa fees as my credit card doesn't have limit. Can u tell me how did u manged to pay the visa fee. Hope u r from India too.
> 
> I need to pay 6160 Aud towards fees so searching for the ways to do it.


I paid using my Australian credit card... 

Other than that I ve seen a lot of members in this forum succeed in making payment using icici travel card... 
I think you should also use that.. 

All the best.


----------



## manan_1986

killerbee82 said:


> You should call them


Thank yOU KIller bee but i have appointed an agent so the DIAC does not provide any information to me that is the problem....


----------



## ivetka233

PDHUNT said:


> Thanks VGrover and many congratulation to you too



Congrats


----------



## mithu93ku

Harish2013 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> *Granted!!!Granted!!!
> Finally i received my Grant Letter today!!*
> Really thanks everyone who helped me in this forum, below is my timeline:
> 
> 
> Occupation Code 261313|ACS: 20-JUN-2013 8yr2m +ve(6y2m skilled)|EOI NSW190 Submitted(use 6yr2m exp with 55pts+5ptSS): 4-JUL-2013|NSW190 Approval&Invited:26-July-2013|NSW190 Lodged: 06-AUG-2013|PCC:11-AUG-2013|Medical Cleared: 14-AUG-2013|CO: NO SHOW(team6)|DIRECT GRANT: 06-SEP-2013
> 
> Everyone could get their Grant sooner or later!!


Congrats Harish2013! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## mello555

Thank you almighty Jesus for making my dream
come true.

Yabadabadoooooooo!!!!!!!

Guys , got my visa at 2:51 pm Adelaide time
today..... you all are a loving passionate
community where I learned alot. May almighty
God bless you with your Aussie dream


----------



## NSW2613

Hi

I got CO assigned on 30 Aug and need to submit medical and PCC now.Medical is done.
I have applied for PCC from passport office.Now in next step I have to visit my local police station with references.
Can anybody tell me which documents I have to carry while visiting local police station for PCC? And what will be procedure at there??


----------



## shyam

Gurpreethm said:


> I have also hear the same from some of my friends, if ur qualification is not,matching with ur job and duties then they may cut something.


Yes, but even if your qualification match your job/duties there is a minimum of 2 years experience requirement to meet the Skilled level. Experience after reaching skilled level only is considered or liable to claim points.

The minimum years of experience is irrespective of anyothing else.


----------



## shyam

NSW2613 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got CO assigned on 30 Aug and need to submit medical and PCC now.Medical is done.
> I have applied for PCC from passport office.Now in next step I have to visit my local police station with references.
> Can anybody tell me which documents I have to carry while visiting local police station for PCC? And what will be procedure at there??


You should take all the documents that you have used to apply the PCC in PSK. Nothing else is needed. If your state police stations require a letter from references then you should include those in your list otherwise nothing else is required.


----------



## miteshm82

Passport copy + address proof Light bill or house text bill copy + Vitness Id proof and vitness


----------



## Gurpreethm

NSW2613 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got CO assigned on 30 Aug and need to submit medical and PCC now.Medical is done.
> I have applied for PCC from passport office.Now in next step I have to visit my local police station with references.
> Can anybody tell me which documents I have to carry while visiting local police station for PCC? And what will be procedure at there??


Ur CO asked for these details from u?


----------



## Gurpreethm

miteshm82 said:


> Passport copy + address proof Light bill or house text bill copy + Vitness Id proof and vitness


And some money also.


----------



## shyam

Gurpreethm said:


> And some money also.


Yeah I agree !! It is called 'Formality'


----------



## Simple99

shyam said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have seen couple of posts mentioning about refreshing on the evisa page.
> I could not find it anywhere, is this the normal browser refresh or something else??
> 
> Any idea?


Simple.... it is normal browser


----------



## NSW2613

Gurpreethm said:


> Ur CO asked for these details from u?


Hi

Yes I had received a mail from CO that I have to submit medical and PCC docs within 28 days.


----------



## Hermalrood

hafeezsl said:


> hi guys
> 
> I emailed by CO yesterday about adding my new baby and tried to get an update on my file she replied as follows
> 
> "Your application has been allocated but has not been assessed as yet. I would expect to action your application within the next week. At that time you will receive a document request letter to provide any outstanding items to the department"
> 
> need to get my wifes xray thing done by tmr so can ask the doc to upload her medicals asap...
> 
> my CO is team Brisbane GSM Team 33...has anyone got CO from the same team...
> whoever has got thr CO assigned all the best guys


Hafeez: could you kindly make a signature with your timeline for everyone's reference? Thanks in advance


----------



## mayankp

Congratulations Mate.

Grants are flowing for members of this forum.

God bless all....


----------



## CaptainR

mello555 said:


> Thank you almighty Jesus for making my dream
> come true.
> 
> Yabadabadoooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Guys , got my visa at 2:51 pm Adelaide time
> today..... you all are a loving passionate
> community where I learned alot. May almighty
> God bless you with your Aussie dream


Congratulations. You are leaving one beautiful country for another. I was in Colombo fairly recently and have to say I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## D D

Congrats to all who had received Gran today.. And hope for the best for all others, who are waiting for their grant.


----------



## hafeezsl

Hermalrood said:


> Hafeez: could you kindly make a signature with your timeline for everyone's reference? Thanks in advance


sorry I don't know how to get it done..

pls c below FYR

Skilled Assessment with ACS: applied on 11/3/2013
Skilled assemment rcvd: 31st May 2013
IELTS: 5th July 2013
EOI : 6th July 2013
Invitation - 15th July 2013
Applied on 16th July 2013
Points: 65
Class: 189 (Software Engineer)

Meds: mine and daughter's done on 27th July
PCC got done and uploaded on 31st Aug of mine and wife
Wifes: X-ray pending as she was pregnant...so going to do on 7th Sept which is tmr

CO called on 5th Sept and was told has been assigned..
GRANT: Anxiously waiting for good news...

hope this helps


----------



## au applicant

shyam said:


> No I have not heard of anything as such. I just submitted the Medium of English as the functional level of communication and nothing else.
> 
> My agent is a MARA agent and he did not ask for anything as such. My wife has completed her studies from JNTU Indian University. I hope it does not create any problem to me.
> 
> If your wife can breeze through the IELTS exam then best to have it otherwise not to worry. Wait for the CO to ask for it.
> 
> I would say assumption can kill even a strong person. Hope for the best.


Thanks Shyam for the clarification....I am sure MARA agent would know more than me...so don't worry....For others all I can say that the only problem I foresee is that god forbid if CO is not satisfied then it will take at least 20 days for your spouse to get the results which means it may lead to further delay. Anyways they are only asking for 4.5 score in IELTS which in my opinion is very easy. So why take a risk for Rs. 9300/-


----------



## sre375

shaikjalal said:


> Goooootttttttttt my grant todayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! yay!!!
> So pleased  ... Thanks to all in this forum on helping at key stages .. Finally it's all over
> Cheers !!! Kitty hold that beer !! Will join you
> To others waiting ... Hang in there it's just around the corner
> Have a good day guys !!!


Congratssss!!!!!


----------



## sre375

mello555 said:


> Thank you almighty Jesus for making my dream
> come true.
> 
> Yabadabadoooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Guys , got my visa at 2:51 pm Adelaide time
> today..... you all are a loving passionate
> community where I learned alot. May almighty
> God bless you with your Aussie dream


Congrats Mello!!


----------



## tds2013

mello555 said:


> Thank you almighty Jesus for making my dream
> come true.
> 
> Yabadabadoooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Guys , got my visa at 2:51 pm Adelaide time
> today..... you all are a loving passionate
> community where I learned alot. May almighty
> God bless you with your Aussie dream


Congratulations dear....best wishes for the journey ahead..


----------



## tds2013

Hey guys

so my 10 weeks are over and still no sign of CO. Too much frustrated and disappointed. I hope something happens soon. I am thinking of calling DIAC next week.


----------



## shyam

au applicant said:


> Thanks Shyam for the clarification....I am sure MARA agent would know more than me...so don't worry....For others all I can say that the only problem I foresee is that god forbid if CO is not satisfied then it will take at least 20 days for your spouse to get the results which means it may lead to further delay. Anyways they are only asking for 4.5 score in IELTS which in my opinion is very easy. So why take a risk for Rs. 9300/-


can you please provide the link where it mentions the functional level IELTS band score as 4.5?


----------



## miteshm82

shyam said:


> can you please provide the link where it mentions the functional level IELTS band score as 4.5?


Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)


----------



## PDHUNT

mello555 said:


> Thank you almighty Jesus for making my dream
> come true.
> 
> Yabadabadoooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Guys , got my visa at 2:51 pm Adelaide time
> today..... you all are a loving passionate
> community where I learned alot. May almighty
> God bless you with your Aussie dream


Woooooohoooo....
This is the great great day....
We have 4th Grant for the day....

many Congratulations to Mello555....
Good Luck for the next


----------



## PDHUNT

tds2013 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> so my 10 weeks are over and still no sign of CO. Too much frustrated and disappointed. I hope something happens soon. I am thinking of calling DIAC next week.


Hi Tds,

wait for few more days. I have got mail from CO on my 71st day. i.e. after finishing 10th week. 
You will surely be hear form your CO in the next week.


----------



## The Marine

CO request for payslip. I don't have taxes where I live and no payslips, any suggestion?


----------



## tds2013

PDHUNT said:


> Hi Tds,
> 
> wait for few more days. I have got mail from CO on my 71st day. i.e. after finishing 10th week.
> You will surely be hear form your CO in the next week.


Thanks PDHUNT

I am going crazy refreshing my email every 10 minutes....hope what you are saying happens. Thanks for the encouragement...i feel a little positive.


----------



## miteshm82

The Marine said:


> CO request for payslip. I don't have taxes where I live and no payslips, any suggestion?


You can show your salary account's bank statements in option. 

Ask you CO if that will do.


----------



## mithu93ku

mithu93ku said:


> No . I am also searching them.:smash::horn::typing::frusty:
> 
> MOC is currently Clearing 21 July Medicals referral as I have informed from *Tanvir 360*


*Tanvir 360* got the *Grant *Today!


----------



## grvijay

kittydoll said:


> mayankp thanks/...
> 
> if i had all my docs in place, i would have got a direct grant on 20 aug (the day i got email frm CO requesting more docs)...
> 
> CO confirmed my meds and partner's meds were cleared...
> 
> im not frm high risk country, so i knw there wont be other verification.
> 
> CO also confirmed all docs except indian pcc were received n satisfactory
> 
> so one by one, i ruled out all the possible situations thta cud delay my grant.
> 
> i thought CO would ask for proof of relationship. Proactively, I collected all docs and kept them ready to send if she asks..but she didnt..
> 
> i submitted pcc on friday 5pm (after business hours), diac doesnt work on weekends, so i knw monday is the day


Hi Kittydol
Many congrats for the grant...
BTW, did you upload form 80 along with other documents? I too lodged the appn around the same time as yours, but waiting for my partner's med to be cleared...and hoping for the golden email...

Vj


----------



## au applicant

shyam said:


> can you please provide the link where it mentions the functional level IELTS band score as 4.5?


Sorry Shyam, I don't have the link but my friend told me about this (He migrated to Australia 1 yr back) but let me clarify that this is only meant for your dependent above 18 yrs for whom you have not claimed any points. In case u have claimed points for your spouse then of course the requirement will be as per that occupation / state.


----------



## TheEndGame

Updated https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0
What else i need to do ?


----------



## shyam

The Marine said:


> CO request for payslip. I don't have taxes where I live and no payslips, any suggestion?


How do you get paid? To a bank account or Paychecks?

Provide bank statement as proof of salary deposit or the latest Paychecks if you have. 
OR, try to get a declaration or a document from your boss/company proving your monthly salary or your pay history.

Otherwise, i think it is something to be worried.


----------



## shyam

au applicant said:


> Sorry Shyam, I don't have the link but my friend told me about this (He migrated to Australia 1 yr back) but let me clarify that this is only meant for your dependent above 18 yrs for whom you have not claimed any points. In case u have claimed points for your spouse then of course the requirement will be as per that occupation / state.


Thanks for the reply. got it from other member.  
Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)


----------



## shyam

TheEndGame said:


> Updated https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0
> What else i need to do ?


Update your signature


----------



## tanvir360

Hello mates and all well wishers.....

Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished *"GOLDEN LETTER"*. Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.

Eventually the result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , rockybalboa, incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:


----------



## miteshm82

tanvir360 said:


> Hello mates and all well wishers.....
> 
> Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished *"GOLDEN LETTER"*. Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.
> 
> The result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:



Congratulations!!! Enjoy your fly.. :flypig:


----------



## mithu93ku

tanvir360 said:


> Hello mates and all well wishers.....
> 
> Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished *"GOLDEN LETTER"*. Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.
> 
> The result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:


Congrats *tanvir360*! :hail::hail::hail: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## tanvir360

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *tanvir360*! :hail::hail::hail: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:


Thanks boss.........


----------



## Gurpreethm

tanvir360 said:


> Hello mates and all well wishers.....
> 
> Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished "GOLDEN LETTER". Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.
> 
> Eventually the result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , rockybalboa, incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:


Congrats mate ;-)


----------



## expatdude

tanvir360 said:


> Thanks boss.........


Congrats buddy


----------



## ruchkal

tanvir360 said:


> Hello mates and all well wishers.....
> 
> Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished *"GOLDEN LETTER"*. Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.
> 
> Eventually the result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , rockybalboa, incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:


Wow... Congratulations dude....izza:


----------



## shyam

tanvir360 said:


> Hello mates and all well wishers.....
> 
> Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished *"GOLDEN LETTER"*. Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.
> 
> Eventually the result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , rockybalboa, incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## iamafreak

pharma_prem said:


> ... god give this chance to only few people and we are those few lucky people.
> this is the only reason we applied for the visa process not the other millions of unlucky people.
> So believe in god and god will come to us in the form of good news.


Seriously?? :faint2:


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

tanvir360 said:


> Hello mates and all well wishers.....
> 
> Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished *"GOLDEN LETTER"*. Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.
> 
> Eventually the result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , rockybalboa, incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:


Congratulations Buddy. Good luck


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Harish2013 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> *Granted!!!Granted!!!
> Finally i received my Grant Letter today!!*
> Really thanks everyone who helped me in this forum, below is my timeline:
> 
> 
> Occupation Code 261313|ACS: 20-JUN-2013 8yr2m +ve(6y2m skilled)|EOI NSW190 Submitted(use 6yr2m exp with 55pts+5ptSS): 4-JUL-2013|NSW190 Approval&Invited:26-July-2013|NSW190 Lodged: 06-AUG-2013|PCC:11-AUG-2013|Medical Cleared: 14-AUG-2013|CO: NO SHOW(team6)|DIRECT GRANT: 06-SEP-2013
> 
> Everyone could get their Grant sooner or later!!


Congrats Buddy. Good luck


----------



## Hermalrood

hafeezsl said:


> sorry I don't know how to get it done..
> 
> pls c below FYR
> 
> Skilled Assessment with ACS: applied on 11/3/2013
> Skilled assemment rcvd: 31st May 2013
> IELTS: 5th July 2013
> EOI : 6th July 2013
> Invitation - 15th July 2013
> Applied on 16th July 2013
> Points: 65
> Class: 189 (Software Engineer)
> 
> Meds: mine and daughter's done on 27th July
> PCC got done and uploaded on 31st Aug of mine and wife
> Wifes: X-ray pending as she was pregnant...so going to do on 7th Sept which is tmr
> 
> CO called on 5th Sept and was told has been assigned..
> GRANT: Anxiously waiting for good news...
> 
> hope this helps


Thanks Hafeez. It looks like your CO has been assigned well before the 8 weeks had passed. Congrats for your newborn baby and best luck with your application. Please keep posting your progress!


----------



## mello555

tds2013 said:


> Congratulations dear....best wishes for the journey ahead..


thank you tds. Don't worry. you will get yours too...be patient


----------



## sahil772

Maddy27 said:


> Hey Sahil,
> 
> I have not provided any proof for financial capacity, nor to the SA state at the time of nomination nor to the CO, it was never asked.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Goodluck


Thanks Maddy...


----------



## sahil772

Simple99 said:


> It is not mandatory. But better to fill and keep as it is lengthy one .You can upload quickly once CO ask that.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Simple....


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *tanvir360*! :hail::hail::hail: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:


And when should we expect your grant Sir Mithu?
My drums and cheerleaders and claps are all awaiting for your magic words.

I'll give you a pizza slice for the time being... izza:


----------



## mello555

CaptainR said:


> Congratulations. You are leaving one beautiful country for another. I was in Colombo fairly recently and have to say I thoroughly enjoyed it.


Thank you Captain...

Indeed this is a beautiful country..

want a change in life and explore the world.


----------



## mello555

sre375 said:


> Congrats Mello!!


 Thanks sre... you will also receive the grant soon....i know how painful the waiting is...

by the way, where are you hoping to settle down? Im hoping to move to melbourne


----------



## sahil772

miteshm82 said:


> You don't need to upload any document as of now. Just wait for the CO's advice.



Thanks Mitesh


----------



## mello555

PDHUNT said:


> Woooooohoooo....
> This is the great great day....
> We have 4th Grant for the day....
> 
> many Congratulations to Mello555....
> Good Luck for the next



Thanks mate.. congrats to you toooo... Feeling excited right?:flypig:


----------



## adnan063

*Meds cleared*

Med's got cleared today...
New Message
"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
Done my exam:26nd July,2013


----------



## Going there

The Marine said:


> CO request for payslip. I don't have taxes where I live and no payslips, any suggestion?


Oh, you've got CO today? Congrats!
Which proofs of emplyment have you already submitted, could I ask?
What else did your CO write?


----------



## Going there

tanvir360 said:


> Hello mates and all well wishers.....
> 
> Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished *"GOLDEN LETTER"*. Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.
> 
> Eventually the result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , rockybalboa, incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: :flypig: :flypig::flypig: :flypig: izza: izza: izza: izza: izza: izza: opcorn:


----------



## PDHUNT

mello555 said:


> Thanks mate.. congrats to you toooo... Feeling excited right?:flypig:


Feeling Pretty much excited :flypig:


----------



## needpr

Heartiest congratulations to all who received grant today. All the best for all your future endevours and May God bless you with all His grace.


----------



## happybuddha

How does the CO requesting for docs mail look like for everybody ? 
I got an email it has about 6 attachments and 4 out of the 6 look informational (about different forms and websites and how to reply to CO etc), only 2 of them have the list of docs the CO asked me. Am I reading the attachments clearly ?


----------



## Colombo

bubble_boy1981 said:


> Hi Colombo,
> Just wondering what FROM date u put in your PCC application form ?


Dear Bubble_boy1981;

Think that you have lived once place for a particular period. 
Just add from and to belongs to that place and time you lived there.

In my case i lived in once remote town in the Western province since my 
birth. I filled my date of birth as the From date.

They issued the letter covering my entire life span.

No fuss .. keep on firing if you have any more gray areas..

Cheers

XXX


----------



## JP Mosa

ishaanchal said:


> Photographs or Videos are not considered relevant !
> 
> Please find the attachment for your consideration !
> 
> This is what they exactly want !
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate....am aware of it....

But I already arranged to submit certain docs which proves our relationship along with certain limited snaps...

Cheers


----------



## sehmbi

Jagz said:


> are u using following link ???
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Thxx for replying. I Did log on and it says they require my medicals, but I have already done my medicals. There was an issue when I did my medicals as medibank website was not accepting my trn num, so I call'd them nd booked my medicals. What should I do now ?? Comon expats I need u


----------



## josh.machine

Where is my CO  ahhh the wait is killing me...


----------



## hafeezsl

Hermalrood said:


> Thanks Hafeez. It looks like your CO has been assigned well before the 8 weeks had passed. Congrats for your newborn baby and best luck with your application. Please keep posting your progress!


Thnx and all the best to u too


----------



## expatdude

adnan063 said:


> Med's got cleared today...
> New Message
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> Done my exam:26nd July,2013


Yaar when did u see? I saw near 2 pm but I did not see this msg on that time


----------



## ojhaa

hafeezsl said:


> sorry I don't know how to get it done..
> 
> pls c below FYR
> 
> Skilled Assessment with ACS: applied on 11/3/2013
> Skilled assemment rcvd: 31st May 2013
> IELTS: 5th July 2013
> EOI : 6th July 2013
> Invitation - 15th July 2013
> Applied on 16th July 2013
> Points: 65
> Class: 189 (Software Engineer)
> 
> Meds: mine and daughter's done on 27th July
> PCC got done and uploaded on 31st Aug of mine and wife
> Wifes: X-ray pending as she was pregnant...so going to do on 7th Sept which is tmr
> 
> CO called on 5th Sept and was told has been assigned..
> GRANT: Anxiously waiting for good news...
> 
> hope this helps


Thats a realy quick CO assignment good for you and good luck

Wonder if DIAC does follow an order ? if we have a CO for 16th July Lodge on 189 , there should be many more in 2nd week July 13 I heard of a few from 1st week July 13 
none from 2nd wonder why ?


----------



## sandhuaman

congrats harish nd tanvir


----------



## expatdude

expatdude said:


> Yaar when did u see? I saw near 2 pm but I did not see this msg on that time


Another week has passed hopes transfered on next week


----------



## Rana31

JP Mosa said:


> congrazz.......buddy............r u mech guy?


yes Friend i am a mech eng.


----------



## Rana31

Rocky Balboa said:


> Congrats Rana for the grant:rockon:..could you explain what all did CO communicate to you..did he ask for additional documents?


Sorry Paul for delayed reply, My case officer haven't ask any doc from me


----------



## sandhuaman

DesiTadka said:


> A link showed up yesterday in our case to submit Form 80 (Character Assessment). 190 submitted on 22nd August. Also son's medical exams were required and after completing health test and uploading e-referral letter, today it shows 'No health exam for this applicant is required.....'...
> 
> Not sure if it is CO or the system. We haven't received any notification of getting a CO assigned.


hello brother ,


co is assigned to u. these are the signs of co .i knew 

congrats


----------



## Rana31

mohsinhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> For India PCC, is photo mandatory... Currently i'm in Singapore. When my dad contacted the SP office in India, they told they can provide PCC with photo only if the applicant comes in person. Without photo they can provide without my presence.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thank you.


Definitely your presence is must for PCC as you r going to get it from Passport office


----------



## hafeezsl

ojhaa said:


> Thats a realy quick CO assignment good for you and good luck
> 
> Wonder if DIAC does follow an order ? if we have a CO for 16th July Lodge on 189 , there should be many more in 2nd week July 13 I heard of a few from 1st week July 13
> none from 2nd wonder why ?


Actually I just called them and first thry told me a co is assigned and I will b contacted only if they need further details but as I had to add my bew baby on the application they gave me the contact details.. overall the diac was very friendly and answered me very well...


----------



## sandhuaman

one of the guy named harish has got his pr today he lodged his visa application on 6th of august(offshore)...........keep our fingers cross...we all are getting close to our golden mail.....


----------



## Rana31

NSW2613 said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a query regarding name on passport.
> We did court marriage in May 2012. After that we had applied for 190 NSW SS, got approval from NSW and have applied for visa (waiting for CO assignment).
> 
> In between all this, We didnt get a chance to change name on passport after marriage.
> We have submitted Marrige certificate when we had applied but in our passport our origional names are there.
> 
> Should we go for change in name of spouse on passport now? Is it must?
> Even if not, It can have any effect after reaching Australia? (While taking accomodation,driving license etc.)
> 
> We are thinking to ask CO regarding this when CO is aasigned, Is it good idea??
> 
> Please do the needful.



No its not required at all unless you have any baby without passport or expecting baby in couple of months as passport office is going to ask you to getnyour name on wife's passport and vis versa. Else no issue


----------



## ojhaa

josh.machine said:


> Where is my CO  ahhh the wait is killing me...


Maybe you should call them like hafeez did


----------



## silji

Hi All,

I lodged application on 2nd of August. Done PCC and Medicals and updated online. So far CO not allocated to my case. So can somebody share contact number to contact DIAC.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## divyap

silji said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged application on 2nd of August. Done PCC and Medicals and updated online. So far CO not allocated to my case. So can somebody share contact number to contact DIAC.
> Thanks in advance.


1. What is your medical status..? "no health examinations.... " text ???
2. Has the link for "character assessment" appeared below the health details? 

Plz share


----------



## Monmatmar

Congratulations to all who received their grants today!! I hope we get ours soon too! This wait is just too nerve wracking


----------



## RNAussie

adnan063 said:


> Med's got cleared today...
> New Message
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> Done my exam:26nd July,2013


Hi adnan063, you said you have done meds on 26/7/13 BUT your timeline is MED 24/7/13.

So when is the medicals submitted to DIAC? 24 or 26/7??

Please respond as I update med clearance for the forum


----------



## whizzard

AUS14 said:


> Hey whizzard
> 
> Whats the call rate?


Office phone... so dont know the rates.


----------



## Birender

sandhuaman said:


> one of the guy named harish has got his pr today he lodged his visa application on 6th of august(offshore)...........keep our fingers cross...we all are getting close to our golden mail.....


Whats was the time line ? Can you please post the same...
The guy had old or new acs letter


----------



## solarik

Birender said:


> Whats was the time line ? Can you please post the same...
> The guy had old or new acs letter


__
Offshore|2613|ACS 20JUN2013 8yr2m(6y2m skilled)| NSW190 (6y2m 55pts+5ptSS) Lodged:6AUG2013 |PCC
11AUG2013|Med 14AUG2013|CO: NOSHOW(t6)| DIRECT GRANT: 6-SEP-2013

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1298.html


----------



## Birender

solarik said:


> __
> Offshore|2613|ACS 20JUN2013 8yr2m(6y2m skilled)| NSW190 (6y2m 55pts+5ptSS) Lodged:6AUG2013 |PCC
> 11AUG2013|Med 14AUG2013|CO: NOSHOW(t6)| DIRECT GRANT: 6-SEP-2013
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1298.html


Oh.. new format then


----------



## praveenreddy

sandhuaman said:


> congrats harish nd tanvir


Hi

How come u have done medicals before u lodged visa is there any possibility that we can do like that


----------



## whizzard

Which dates are MOC processing?


----------



## sebinjose

tds2013 said:


> Thanks PDHUNT
> 
> I am going crazy refreshing my email every 10 minutes....hope what you are saying happens. Thanks for the encouragement...i feel a little positive.


Dear Tds 
u shud call DIAC. I went thrgh d same situation and i made a call to diac and they replied through a mail saying that i had a case officer and their details. I am sure that u must hav a co by this time.All the best.


----------



## brizi

*medical link disappeared*

Hi all,
we lodged our application on 8th august did medicals o 22 Aug and medicals received on 26 august by DIAC. Organize your medical link disappeared after 26 Aug and is showing no health examination required for this person for the visa sub class.My question is as i ma not sure whether a CO has been allotted to us yet or not should we upload any proof that our medical have been done something like payment receipts or confirmation from diac that they received our medicals on 26aug.On the e visa page it still shows recommended in front of medicals but the link is no more to organize it.Any advice or suggestions are most welcome.

Regards
Brizi


----------



## needpr

Hey Guys,

I just checked my visa application and 'Organize your Health ex....' has now changed to 'No Health exam....' for both the applicants. I guess some CO is looking into our application but I haven't been contacted yet by anyone. Keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## adnan063

RNAussie said:


> Hi adnan063, you said you have done meds on 26/7/13 BUT your timeline is MED 24/7/13.
> 
> So when is the medicals submitted to DIAC? 24 or 26/7??
> 
> Please respond as I update med clearance for the forum


My mistake, Date submitted to diac was 25th July...Med done 24th..


----------



## shehpar

Guys. Is it necessary to have all documents certified?? or can I scan the original documents and upload / send to CO??


----------



## expatdude

adnan063 said:


> My mistake, Date submitted to diac was 25th July...Med done 24th..


Lucky u that ur meds was submitted day after u did med


----------



## expatdude

RNaussie; Mithu mighty; Rocky

Guys tighten ur seat belts for next week .....................


----------



## akshay1229

soumyasingh said:


> Gr888... JSK...
> 
> Me tooo.... chalo.... saru kevay....  Where r u guys planning to move in OZ?eep:


hi..mayank...
hi..soumya..
you know..aapde kyay thi pan gujju ne to sodhi j kadhiye...

its great...that we r finding more and more people around here...


----------



## mamunmaziz

mello555 said:


> Thank you almighty Jesus for making my dream
> come true.
> 
> Yabadabadoooooooo!!!!!!!
> 
> Guys , got my visa at 2:51 pm Adelaide time
> today..... you all are a loving passionate
> community where I learned alot. May almighty
> God bless you with your Aussie dream


congrats


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

Who are the people applied in July 2013 and received their grant or had contact with their CO

Cheers

XXX


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> And when should we expect your grant Sir Mithu?
> My drums and cheerleaders and claps are all awaiting for your magic words.
> 
> I'll give you a pizza slice for the time being... izza:


Ha ha ha! Tomorrow never dies.  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## hafeezsl

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Who are the people applied in July 2013 and received their grant or had contact with their CO
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Hi colombo
Applied on16th jul
Called on 5th sep and got to know that co was assigned


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi

Kindly tell me the possible ways of paying visa fees from India. As I need to pay 6200 aud. as we all know getting the credit card is bit tougher with that high limit. 

Please guide as iam unable to go with this. Also give me a picture that will we have to pay the fee in one swipe for the total amount or else for main applicant once n the dependent n the child please explain the payment criteria when we start lodging visa by clicking APPLY VISA button. 

Information on this will be appreciated.


----------



## happybuddha

akshay1229 said:


> hi..mayank...
> hi..soumya..
> you know..aapde kyay thi pan gujju ne to sodhi j kadhiye...
> 
> its great...that we r finding more and more people around here...


Y'all. Keep it in English.


----------



## akshay1229

happybuddha said:


> Y'all. Keep it in English.


Hi mate...it was just for one message.
Just chill...


----------



## arsyeed

Any one from PAKISTAN? Woh has submit Medical and PCC? Waiting for CO ?:clap2:


----------



## divyap

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Kindly tell me the possible ways of paying visa fees from India. As I need to pay 6200 aud. as we all know getting the credit card is bit tougher with that high limit.
> 
> Please guide as iam unable to go with this. Also give me a picture that will we have to pay the fee in one swipe for the total amount or else for main applicant once n the dependent n the child please explain the payment criteria when we start lodging visa by clicking APPLY VISA button.
> 
> Information on this will be appreciated.


Haven't you clicked "apply visa" button? I'm surprised.. 

You first click that and then you ll get an application.. Thats visa application form and fill it. At the end of the form, you have the payment page within the amount to be paid details for this application would be given. 

If you start by clicking the apply visa button, you would come to know everything by yourself.. 

It's simple and easy. Just start... 

All the best
Divya


----------



## divyap

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Kindly tell me the possible ways of paying visa fees from India. As I need to pay 6200 aud. as we all know getting the credit card is bit tougher with that high limit.
> 
> Please guide as iam unable to go with this. Also give me a picture that will we have to pay the fee in one swipe for the total amount or else for main applicant once n the dependent n the child please explain the payment criteria when we start lodging visa by clicking APPLY VISA button.
> 
> Information on this will be appreciated.


Appreciated??? 

I guess you are some senior guy in IT and that too especially from India... 

Here(in internet forums) you ll have to be thankful rather than appreciating... Just my personal opinion.. No offence..


----------



## SunnyK

Hi, 


Can someone let me know how long it would take to get an invitation once Vic Ss is successful???


----------



## roposh

SunnyK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone let me know how long it would take to get an invitation once Vic Ss is successful???


If u have already provided ur eoi id then immediately otherwise within one working day after u inform them about ur eoi details.
Regards
roposh


----------



## SunnyK

Hi Roposh,

Thanks for the reply... I got my successful nomination in 1 day... And submitted my EOI id same day.... I expected it to be happening yesterday..but haven't got an invitation...


----------



## lachuupriya

RNAussie said:


> Were your medicals submit to diac on 10/8?


Yes RNAussie


----------



## SunnyK

Hi Roposh, 

One more quick question.... What could be the next steps once I get my invitation... Please help...


----------



## Firetoy

Hi brizi!
Have a look at this link Migrate to Australia: Medical Status Information
It happened to me the same and I sent an email like it is said here. Still nothing but it is worth to try, I guess
Good luck


----------



## JP Mosa

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Kindly tell me the possible ways of paying visa fees from India. As I need to pay 6200 aud. as we all know getting the credit card is bit tougher with that high limit.
> 
> Please guide as iam unable to go with this. Also give me a picture that will we have to pay the fee in one swipe for the total amount or else for main applicant once n the dependent n the child please explain the payment criteria when we start lodging visa by clicking APPLY VISA button.
> 
> Information on this will be appreciated.


It should be in single payment.......If your credit card can't be raised to specified amount by your bank...you can use your friends who are in OZ ,relatives or known people by paying them in cash

Or you can use services like money business centres ...viz...centrum.......they make all overseas payments

Am sure you have one in Hyd.

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

divyap said:


> Appreciated???
> 
> I guess you are some senior guy in IT and that too especially from India...
> 
> Here(in internet forums) you ll have to be thankful rather than appreciating... Just my personal opinion.. No offence..


My point of view......It depends on one whether one should be thankful or appreciated .......depending on their circumstances .......No offense....


----------



## speaker

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Kindly tell me the possible ways of paying visa fees from India. As I need to pay 6200 aud. as we all know getting the credit card is bit tougher with that high limit.
> 
> Please guide as iam unable to go with this. Also give me a picture that will we have to pay the fee in one swipe for the total amount or else for main applicant once n the dependent n the child please explain the payment criteria when we start lodging visa by clicking APPLY VISA button.
> 
> Information on this will be appreciated.


please use icici bank travel card for the same..you can get from any branch..it's economical than credit card on conversion rates..all the best


----------



## Gurpreethm

divyap said:


> 1. What is your medical status..? "no health examinations.... " text ???
> 2. Has the link for "character assessment" appeared below the health details?
> 
> Plz share


My health status is showing ''No Health examinations ..... ' for all family members, but 'character assessment' link is appreard below my and my wifes details, althought we had submited form 80 for both.and is in recived status.


----------



## RNAussie

expatdude said:


> RNaussie; Mithu mighty; Rocky
> 
> Guys tighten ur seat belts for next week .....................


Guys,

I really wish our medicals are cleared on Monday ( hahaha

Please keep updating the timeline because we are on the same boat...

Mithu meds submission to diac on 28/7 (I dont know why reffered on Sunday)

Mine: 1/8

Expatdude: 2/8 as the timeline shows

Praying...


----------



## RNAussie

Gurpreethm said:


> My health status is showing ''No Health examinations ..... ' for all family members, but 'character assessment' link is appreard below my and my wifes details, althought we had submited form 80 for both.and is in recived status.


Hi gurpreethm, 

When is ur medicals submitted to diac after u did medicals on 20/7?

When did u receive the no health exam link?


----------



## au applicant

tanvir360 said:


> Hello mates and all well wishers.....
> 
> Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished *"GOLDEN LETTER"*. Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.
> 
> Eventually the result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , rockybalboa, incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:


Congratulations Tanvir!!! great going...


----------



## Gurpreethm

RNAussie said:


> Hi gurpreethm,
> 
> When is ur medicals submitted to diac after u did medicals on 20/7?
> 
> When did u receive the no health exam link?


20/7 and near about 26/7 or 27/7 this msg start appearing


----------



## kish199

*landing -190 visa*

Apart from passport and grant letter
do we need anything more during landing
is evidence of funds required?


----------



## silji

Hi All,

Can somebody share the google spreadsheet URL ?


----------



## Gurpreethm

Hi Mates, A new link is getting displayed below my health details about 'Character assesment ...' What does this means.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi Mates, A new link is getting displayed below my health details about 'Character assesment ...' What does this means.


You need not bother about this link if you had already submitted your PCC and Form 80. It would be marked received once you get a CO for your case.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

silji said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can somebody share the google spreadsheet URL ?


Here is the link for the spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## Gurpreethm

ChinnuBangalore said:


> You need not bother about this link if you had already submitted your PCC and Form 80. It would be marked received once you get a CO for your case.


Bro both my doc are in recived status.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Gurpreethm said:


> Bro both my doc are in recived status.


Even the link would be disappeared after his checks. Until then this ink would continue to prompt you to complete your character requirements and I guess its a system glitch which fails to validate the existing documents by category.


----------



## sonux

hi all
i applied in testing 261314 on 15 july state sponsorship victoria..have not got any update....any one from same stream to share staus

regards


----------



## silji

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Here is the link for the spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


Hi Chinnu,

Thank you very much...


----------



## Aparwar

kish199 said:


> Apart from passport and grant letter
> do we need anything more during landing
> is evidence of funds required?


Nope. Only need to declare if you are carrying more than AUD 10000 per person.


----------



## sandhuaman

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> How come u have done medicals before u lodged visa is there any possibility that we can do like that



https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?formId=FEL

Here is the link ...just fill in ur information ....after this ur hap id will be generated u can use both ur hap id and trn no for u medical booking ...
and keep one thing in mind while u fill up ur evisa application there is a question regarding whether u have done medical examination in the previous 12 months ..here u have to fill up ur this hap id details and date of medical examination before u lodge ur visa application...


take care


----------



## praveenreddy

speaker said:


> please use icici bank travel card for the same..you can get from any branch..it's economical than credit card on conversion rates..all the best


Can u cnfm that by travel card of Icici or Hdfc or axis bank is it possible


----------



## sandhuaman

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi Mates, A new link is getting displayed below my health details about 'Character assesment ...' What does this means.


have u uploaded form 80..if u have already done that than no issues ...otherwise u have to upload this form...


----------



## Gurpreethm

sandhuaman said:


> have u uploaded form 80..if u have already done that than no issues ...otherwise u have to upload this form...


Already upload PCC and form 80


----------



## mohsinhere

Rana31 said:


> No its not required at all unless you have any baby without passport or expecting baby in couple of months as passport office is going to ask you to getnyour name on wife's passport and vis versa. Else no issue


Thank you Rana ji...I applied for PCC here in Singapore itself... i personally went to the application centre for Indian High Commission...

But i made a blunder after getting the PCC...In the PCC it was written at the end ineligible...which I thought they are stating that i'm ineligible..

I returned the PCC to them and enquired about this...they too got confused...they told they'll discuss with embassy and get back to me...

On discussing with my friend, I understood that it was a single sentence which states there no adverse cases against me that can make me ineligible....hmmm...

now i'll have to wait for their call...

i think for me the process is going to take long...my wife is pregnant...so cannot go for medicals till her delivery which is end of this month...same goes with her India PCC...

and Singapore Police dont give PCC unless we provide them the official request letter...

Have to go down to Saudi embassy this week to know their formalities for PCC...

By the way, one question... my wife did her schooling in Saudi arabia...means from age 16-17 she was in Saudi...should I arrange her Saudi PCC also...there is no where in the forms that mentions about her travel right? So how can they request for Saudi PCC for my wife?


----------



## mohsinhere

mohsinhere said:


> Thank you Rana ji...I applied for PCC here in Singapore itself... i personally went to the application centre for Indian High Commission...
> 
> But i made a blunder after getting the PCC...In the PCC it was written at the end ineligible...which I thought they are stating that i'm ineligible..
> 
> I returned the PCC to them and enquired about this...they too got confused...they told they'll discuss with embassy and get back to me...
> 
> On discussing with my friend, I understood that it was a single sentence which states there no adverse cases against me that can make me ineligible....hmmm...
> 
> now i'll have to wait for their call...
> 
> i think for me the process is going to take long...my wife is pregnant...so cannot go for medicals till her delivery which is end of this month...same goes with her India PCC...
> 
> and Singapore Police dont give PCC unless we provide them the official request letter...
> 
> Have to go down to Saudi embassy this week to know their formalities for PCC...
> 
> By the way, one question... my wife did her schooling in Saudi arabia...means from age 16-17 she was in Saudi...should I arrange her Saudi PCC also...there is no where in the forms that mentions about her travel right? So how can they request for Saudi PCC for my wife?


And me myself slowed down after reading the posts related to reduction of experience by 2 years by DIAC... I made up my mind that there are chances that I get rejected by DIAC...
Still :fingerscrossed:


----------



## thanich

mohsinhere said:


> And me myself slowed down after reading the posts related to reduction of experience by 2 years by DIAC... I made up my mind that there are chances that I get rejected by DIAC...
> Still :fingerscrossed:


Hi Mohsin,

Thanks for the COC email . Why they reduce your experience? Do you have all the valid refernece letters from the companies right?


----------



## Sinchan

iamafreak said:


> If you are not claiming points for your spouse you don't need to upload her employment documents.
> 
> I dont think it will matter even if you dont update employment details for her in the form, but still you can upload one more updated version of the same form with your description saying "new or updated or added spouse employment details"


Hi iamafreak,

Thanks for your input.

However i was wondering if I have to fill out form 1023 also (Notification of incorrect answer(s)) when I upload the new form 80. Can you give some idea?

Sinchan


----------



## Birender

subscribing


----------



## mohsinhere

thanich said:


> Hi Mohsin,
> 
> Thanks for the COC email . Why they reduce your experience? Do you have all the valid refernece letters from the companies right?


Hi

No... They haven't reduced my experience... But some experienced such misfortunes... It's related to ACS... 

By the way, regarding your query... I think fingerprints can be taken at central investigation department... Try googling about dinner printing in Singapore...


----------



## mohsinhere

mohsinhere said:


> Hi
> 
> No... They haven't reduced my experience... But some experienced such misfortunes... It's related to ACS...
> 
> By the way, regarding your query... I think fingerprints can be taken at central investigation department... Try googling about dinner printing in Singapore...


Sorry... Not dinner... I meant finger... Poor suggestions from Google keyboard...


----------



## thanich

mohsinhere said:


> Hi
> 
> No... They haven't reduced my experience... But some experienced such misfortunes... It's related to ACS...
> 
> By the way, regarding your query... I think fingerprints can be taken at central investigation department... Try googling about dinner printing in Singapore...


Ok. In that case i am also in the same boat.

I will find out that finger print info...

Thanks...


----------



## Sinchan

solarik said:


> please see this link
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


Hi Solarik,

Thanks for the spreadsheet link.

I am also an August applicant of 189 Visa. For details please check my signature. 

Has anu Aug'13 applicant got CO allocated yet?

Sinchan


----------



## AUS14

sandhuaman said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?formId=FEL
> 
> Here is the link ...just fill in ur information ....after this ur hap id will be generated u can use both ur hap id and trn no for u medical booking ...
> and keep one thing in mind while u fill up ur evisa application there is a question regarding whether u have done medical examination in the previous 12 months ..here u have to fill up ur this hap id details and date of medical examination before u lodge ur visa application...
> 
> 
> take care


Yeh for my case I forgot to mention the HAP id when I was lodging evisa..i think for this reason my medical have been referred. Anybody have an idea what are the consequences for not providing the HAP id?


----------



## Sinchan

aravindhmohan said:


> Yes 1221 for secondary applicant is must


Hi aravindhmohan,

I do not think form 1221 is must for every applicant. It is an additional particulars form and as far as I have seen discussion on this forum, this form should not be uploaded upfront before the CO asks for it. If CO asks some applicant to provide form 1221 then it has to be provided for primary as well as secondary applicant.

Sinchan


----------



## Sinchan

aravindhmohan said:


> is form 80 asked for all? i dont see it in my list of documents requested


Hi,

Please click on the link against "Character, Evidence of" and you will get a pop-up window. In this window from the dropdown menu under "Document Type" you will get the option to upload form 80.

For further help you may post the screenshot of your checklist quoting my reply. I will be happy to assist you.

Thanks

Sinchan


----------



## mithu93ku

*Medicals auto referred and auto cleared??*

*Medicals auto referred and auto cleared??*

Dear Folks ,

Today I observed in my e-visa page that my medicals got cleared. Message shows all three of us,
*No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.*

Last evening I observed it too and medicals link was there. Today is saturday and holiday in all over Australia. So MOC is not working today. Thats means my medicals got Auto cleared. 

Same Thing happened when my medicals got referred. The date was 28th July sunday as per my CO. So, medicals got referred Auto.

What a funny!!


----------



## expatdude

mithu93ku said:


> Medicals auto referred and auto cleared??
> 
> Dear Folks ,
> 
> Today I observed in my e-visa page that my medicals got cleared. Message shows all three of us,
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> Last evening I observed it too and medicals link was there. Today is saturday and holiday in all over Australia. So MOC is not working today. Thats means my medicals got Auto cleared.
> 
> Same Thing happened when my medicals got referred. The date was 28th July sunday as per my CO. So, medicals got referred Auto.
> 
> What a funny!!


Congrats buddy


----------



## Birender

Sinchan said:


> Hi Solarik,
> 
> Thanks for the spreadsheet link.
> 
> I am also an August applicant of 189 Visa. For details please check my signature.
> 
> Has anu Aug'13 applicant got CO allocated yet?
> 
> Sinchan


how many points do you have.. And how many points you claimed for your work ex. Your letter is in old or new ACS format.


----------



## adnan063

mithu93ku said:


> *Medicals auto referred and auto cleared??*
> 
> Dear Folks ,
> 
> Today I observed in my e-visa page that my medicals got cleared. Message shows all three of us,
> *No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.*
> 
> Last evening I observed it too and medicals link was there. Today is saturday and holiday in all over Australia. So MOC is not working today. Thats means my medicals got Auto cleared.
> 
> Same Thing happened when my medicals got referred. The date was 28th July sunday as per my CO. So, medicals got referred Auto.
> 
> What a funny!!


Superb Bhai.....Grant is now in CO's outbox...Just waiting to leave for ur inbox...

Shubho kamona roilo...opcorn:


----------



## mithu93ku

expatdude said:


> Congrats buddy


Thank you mate! I am going to send an e-mail tomorrow to my CO that medicals have cleared.


----------



## mithu93ku

Thanks *adnan063 *!


----------



## expatdude

mithu93ku said:


> Thank you mate! I am going to send an e-mail tomorrow to my CO that medicals have cleared.


Yes send it tomorrow so that when CO come he/she will see & send you the grant )))))

:behindsofa:


----------



## Sinchan

Birender said:


> how many points do you have.. And how many points you claimed for your work ex. Your letter is in old or new ACS format.


Hi Birender,

My occupation code is 233512 - Mechanical Engineer. My skill assessment was done by Engineers Australia and not ACS. Please check my signature.

Sinchan


----------



## roposh

Hi,

On my e-visa page I have uploaded colored copy of my and dependents passports under 'Photo-Passport category'. I think I should have uploaded the same under 'Travel Document', right?

1) Now what should I do? Should I upload copy of passports again under 'Travel Document' or is it fine?

2) Do i need to upload passport size photographs? under which category should I upload it now?

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## expatdude

roposh said:


> Hi,
> 
> On my e-visa page I have uploaded colored copy of my and dependents passports under 'Photo-Passport category'. I think I should have uploaded the same under 'Travel Document', right?
> 
> 1) Now what should I do? Should I upload copy of passports again under 'Travel Document' or is it fine?
> 
> 2) Do i need to upload passport size photographs? under which category should I upload it now?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



Upload your passport scanned copy with travel document thats fine & do not afraid if CO will find any ambiguity in that he/she will ask you to send him/her an email with the required scan.


----------



## roposh

expatdude said:


> Upload your passport scanned copy with travel document thats fine & do not afraid if CO will find any ambiguity in that he/she will ask you to send him/her an email with the required scan.


I am sorry buddy! but can you be more clear about ur suggestion? are u saying to upload my passport copies again under 'travel document' category?


----------



## expatdude

roposh said:


> I am sorry buddy! but can you be more clear about ur suggestion? are u saying to upload my passport copies again under 'travel document' category?



yes


----------



## Maddy27

mithu93ku said:


> *Medicals auto referred and auto cleared??*
> 
> Dear Folks ,
> 
> Today I observed in my e-visa page that my medicals got cleared. Message shows all three of us,
> *No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.*
> 
> Last evening I observed it too and medicals link was there. Today is saturday and holiday in all over Australia. So MOC is not working today. Thats means my medicals got Auto cleared.
> 
> Same Thing happened when my medicals got referred. The date was 28th July sunday as per my CO. So, medicals got referred Auto.
> 
> What a funny!!


This is great Mithu,

Your grant is on its way!

Congrats


----------



## mithu93ku

Maddy27 said:


> This is great Mithu,
> 
> Your grant is on its way!
> 
> Congrats


Thanks Maddy27!


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

mithu93ku said:


> *Medicals auto referred and auto cleared??*
> 
> Dear Folks ,
> 
> Today I observed in my e-visa page that my medicals got cleared. Message shows all three of us,
> *No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.*
> 
> Last evening I observed it too and medicals link was there. Today is saturday and holiday in all over Australia. So MOC is not working today. Thats means my medicals got Auto cleared.
> 
> Same Thing happened when my medicals got referred. The date was 28th July sunday as per my CO. So, medicals got referred Auto.
> 
> What a funny!!


Congratulations Buddy. We wish to start next week with golden news from your side


----------



## Going there

Mithu93ku, what a relief! great weekend news for you! next week should be yours, with God’s help.


----------



## drshk

Hi Mohsin,

I noticed you were talking about going down to Saudi embassy to arrange PCC so I thought I would put in my knowledge regarding the same as I did my schooling in Saudi Arabia and also visited my parents later on several times. You cannot in fact get any PCC from Saudi Arabia.

Here is an excerpt from http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

"Non-Saudi citizens
Currently non-Saudi citizens are unable to obtain a pol
ice certificate from Saudi Arabia. However, you
will need to provide DIAC with a copy of your final
exit document, and, if you were employed while in
Saudi Arabia, a letter from your previous employer."

Now I was not employed nor did I leave the country on exit visa (I had a valid visa but I could not go back to renew it as I moved to Australia after marriage and my visa expired) so I just have entry and exit stamps on my passport, and I have uploaded the last exit stamp which hopefully should be enough.

If you were employed there, get a letter from your employer and if you left on exit, upload a copy of the 'exit stamp' that Saudi officials put on your passport at airport ..that should suffice.




mohsinhere said:


> Thank you Rana ji...I applied for PCC here in Singapore itself... i personally went to the application centre for Indian High Commission...
> 
> But i made a blunder after getting the PCC...In the PCC it was written at the end ineligible...which I thought they are stating that i'm ineligible..
> 
> I returned the PCC to them and enquired about this...they too got confused...they told they'll discuss with embassy and get back to me...
> 
> On discussing with my friend, I understood that it was a single sentence which states there no adverse cases against me that can make me ineligible....hmmm...
> 
> now i'll have to wait for their call...
> 
> i think for me the process is going to take long...my wife is pregnant...so cannot go for medicals till her delivery which is end of this month...same goes with her India PCC...
> 
> and Singapore Police dont give PCC unless we provide them the official request letter...
> 
> Have to go down to Saudi embassy this week to know their formalities for PCC...
> 
> By the way, one question... my wife did her schooling in Saudi arabia...means from age 16-17 she was in Saudi...should I arrange her Saudi PCC also...there is no where in the forms that mentions about her travel right? So how can they request for Saudi PCC for my wife?


----------



## sandhuaman

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks Maddy27!


congratulations dear....finally ur medical got cleared...hopefully on monday u will get ur golden mail....great...

kindly answer one of my query... we have lodged our application on 17th of August and and we did our medical on 14th august before lodging our application.
we got the received status on 21st of August. but our medical status is still showing"The health examination required for this person is not yet determined "
what does this all mean? we are not clear whether our medical has got cleared or referred or whether we got the co or not...waiting for reply....thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

sandhuaman said:


> congratulations dear....finally ur medical got cleared...hopefully on monday u will get ur golden mail....great...
> 
> kindly answer one of my query... we have lodged our application on 17th of August and and we did our medical on 14th august before lodging our application.
> we got the received status on 21st of August. but our medical status is still showing"The health examination required for this person is not yet determined "
> what does this all mean? we are not clear whether our medical has got cleared or referred or whether we got the co or not...waiting for reply....thanks


Hello *sandhuaman*,
Thanks for your sweet words.
- e-mail Address of Health Strategies is *[email protected]*
1) are you using an agent?
Ask your agent to write an e-mail to Health Strategies.
2) Are you applying yourself? 
write an e-mail to Health Strategies. 
You will get your answer within one day as of mine.


----------



## speaker

mithu93ku said:


> *Medicals auto referred and auto cleared??*
> 
> Dear Folks ,
> 
> Today I observed in my e-visa page that my medicals got cleared. Message shows all three of us,
> *No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.*
> 
> Last evening I observed it too and medicals link was there. Today is saturday and holiday in all over Australia. So MOC is not working today. Thats means my medicals got Auto cleared.
> 
> Same Thing happened when my medicals got referred. The date was 28th July sunday as per my CO. So, medicals got referred Auto.
> 
> What a funny!!


Congrats Mithu..even mine got cleared yesterday late evening..medicals done 24 july referred July 25 cleared Sept 6


----------



## mithu93ku

speaker said:


> Congrats Mithu..even mine got cleared yesterday late evening..medicals done 24 july referred July 25 cleared Sept 6


Congrats *speaker*! I am going to e-mail my CO tomorrow. You should do the same !


----------



## josh.machine

ojhaa said:


> Maybe you should call them like hafeez did


Yeah will do it on Monday


----------



## delhi78

hello friends please suggest me way to pay for visa fees as don't have credit card with such high limit and even icici forex travel card is not doing, as it needs visa grant copy to issue the card.will debit card be of any help or any other suggestions.please guide thanks.


----------



## ruchkal

Dear Mithu93ku,

Congratulations... Really happy for you... Good luck for your future... :hippie::amen: :high5:


----------



## Mjt

mithu93ku said:


> *Medicals auto referred and auto cleared??*
> 
> Dear Folks ,
> 
> Today I observed in my e-visa page that my medicals got cleared. Message shows all three of us,
> *No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.*
> 
> Last evening I observed it too and medicals link was there. Today is saturday and holiday in all over Australia. So MOC is not working today. Thats means my medicals got Auto cleared.
> 
> Same Thing happened when my medicals got referred. The date was 28th July sunday as per my CO. So, medicals got referred Auto.
> 
> What a funny!!


Hi mithu, congrats mate!! Dts pretty strange... Ur medical link changed on a non-working day!! Anywaz u must b relaxed nw as ur meds gt cleared... Grant is not far now mate... I wish u get it in Next week... All d best.

Btw did u see any change in the status besides "Healtg evidence" like "received" or "Cleared" with yesterday's date or its just the change in the medical status stating "No health examinations are required......"?


----------



## shehpar

mello555 said:


> thank you tds. Don't worry. you will get yours too...be patient



Guys. Is it necessary to have all documents certified?? or can I scan the original documents and upload / send to CO??


----------



## prazol687

guys can anyone tell me latest date for CO allocation???
much appreciated...


----------



## roposh

*What to upload on e-visa against these requirements?*

Dear All,

I lodged my application on Sep 5 and uploaded most of the documents alongwith PCC in 2 days. Today when I logged into the system, I see a list of documents against my name, my wife's name and child name, that have appeared with the status given as 'recommended'. Below are those documents. Kindly help me what to upload against each requirement;

*Principal Applicant:*

1) Evidence of Identity. (I have already upload Birth Certificate under Evidence of Birth, age category)

2) Evidence of Australian Qualification (I have never been to Australia and not claiming any points for this)

3) Evidence of Australian Experience (I have never been to Australia and not claiming any points for this)

*Spouse*

4) Evidence of Custody

5) Evidence of Custody 

6) Form 1221 (I have filed form 80 and ready to upload it but why form 1221?)

*Child* (3.5 years old)

7) Evidence of Character

8) Evidence of Language Ability

9) Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of

10) Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner

11) Evidence of Member of family unit (I have already uploaded the birth certificate)

regards,
Roposh


----------



## hafeezsl

shehpar said:


> Guys. Is it necessary to have all documents certified?? or can I scan the original documents and upload / send to CO??


Better to get all certified


----------



## roposh

Dear All,

I lodged my application on Sep 5 and uploaded most of the documents alongwith PCC in 2 days. Today when I logged into the system, I saw a list of documents that have appeared with the status given as 'recommended'. Below are those documents. Kindly help me what to upload against each requirement;

*Principal Applicant:*

1) Evidence of Identity. (I have already upload Birth Certificate under Evidence of Birth, age category)

2) Evidence of Australian Qualification (I have never been to Australia and not claiming any points for this)

3) Evidence of Australian Experience (I have never been to Australia and not claiming any points for this)

*Spouse*

4) Evidence of Custody

5) Evidence of Custody 

6) Form 1221 (I have filed form 80 and ready to upload it but why form 1221?)

*Child* (3.5 years old)

7) Evidence of Character

8) Evidence of Language Ability

9) Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of

10) Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner

11) Evidence of Member of family unit (I have already uploaded the birth certificate)

regards,
Roposh


----------



## mithu93ku

Mjt said:


> Hi mithu, congrats mate!! Dts pretty strange... Ur medical link changed on a non-working day!! Anywaz u must b relaxed nw as ur meds gt cleared... Grant is not far now mate... I wish u get it in Next week... All d best.
> 
> Btw did u see any change in the status besides "Healtg evidence" like "received" or "Cleared" with yesterday's date or its just the change in the medical status stating "No health examinations are required......"?


Thanks *Mjt * for your kind words! 
No change in the status besides Health, evidence of.


----------



## Monmatmar

Hi roposh, those are just recommended datas. If those seems applicable to you and you have them, upload them. Otherwise just wait to be assigned to your CO. He/she will requests more documents if needed.


----------



## shehpar

hafeezsl said:


> Better to get all certified


my friend.. i know its better.. but is it necessary to upload all certified documents.. as I already uploaded my documents original scanned.. but copies of work and education certificated were certified as original stamped.


----------



## akshay1229

shehpar said:


> Guys. Is it necessary to have all documents certified?? or can I scan the original documents and upload / send to CO??


It's fine to send original scanned letters. But it must be colour copy of the original..


----------



## roposh

Monmatmar said:


> Hi roposh, those are just recommended datas. If those seems applicable to you and you have them, upload them. Otherwise just wait to be assigned to your CO. He/she will requests more documents if needed.


Thanks Monmatmar! 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks Mjt for your kind words!
> No change in the status besides Health, evidence of.


Still man .. may be the biggest hurdle of ur path to aus. Is clear.. now just the golden gmail is awaited and u will be soaring high into the australian skies.


----------



## whizzard

Oi Rocky.. my bro... where are you still man.. do you also Brisbane team 33 ? I know I have been allocated to team 33 but dont know who is the CO.


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Still man .. may be the biggest hurdle of ur path to aus. Is clear.. now just the golden gmail is awaited and u will be soaring high into the australian skies.


Thanks *whizzard*. You can understand, what pains we are bearing........ cant concentrate others daily works too. ainkiller:ainkiller:ainkiller:


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Oi Rocky.. my bro... where are you still man.. do you also Brisbane team 33 ? I know I have been allocated to team 33 but dont know who is the CO.


Rocky is in Canada forum. I sent him a visitor message . But no reply from him. Too emotional young man! 

You can see him Currently Active Users and he is most probably reading our posts. Even he had not wish mindfreak (Pranab).


----------



## laurinoz

Mithu93ku 


What is going on here? Is that how I learn about your clearance?? From other's postings? Where is my PM??? :horn:

I leave the forum for a day and voilà! Sir Mithu decides to get his meds cleared :drama:

Still, I am very happy for you, despite the terrifying prospect of losing you from this thread soon

But when you get your Golden Email, I want to see it written in *BIG GOLDEN LETTERS*, otherwise I won't see it


----------



## raminbdjp

If CO is on leave for long time, can another CO from same team issue grant letter?


----------



## raminbdjp

mithu93ku said:


> *Medicals auto referred and auto cleared??*
> 
> Dear Folks ,
> 
> Today I observed in my e-visa page that my medicals got cleared. Message shows all three of us,
> *No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.*
> 
> Last evening I observed it too and medicals link was there. Today is saturday and holiday in all over Australia. So MOC is not working today. Thats means my medicals got Auto cleared.
> 
> Same Thing happened when my medicals got referred. The date was 28th July sunday as per my CO. So, medicals got referred Auto.
> 
> What a funny!!



Congratulations for medical clearance.

Hope you will receive GOLDEN MAIL on Monday.


----------



## shyam

sandhuaman said:


> congratulations dear....finally ur medical got cleared...hopefully on monday u will get ur golden mail....great...
> 
> kindly answer one of my query... we have lodged our application on 17th of August and and we did our medical on 14th august before lodging our application.
> we got the received status on 21st of August. but our medical status is still showing"The health examination required for this person is not yet determined "
> what does this all mean? we are not clear whether our medical has got cleared or referred or whether we got the co or not...waiting for reply....thanks


Hey Buddy,

I guess everyone needs a HAP ID to get the medical done and the same thing will be used by the Medical centre to upload your Medical examination results on to the evisa website.

But in your case the medicals were done before you launched your visa. So i guess your medical results might have been sent to DIAC using a mail.

The documents you attach will get a change status only when the CO has been allocated. So nothing to worry.

Call the medical centre and check if the results were ok. I guess there is nothing to worry in your case.


----------



## shyam

delhi78 said:


> hello friends please suggest me way to pay for visa fees as don't have credit card with such high limit and even icici forex travel card is not doing, as it needs visa grant copy to issue the card.will debit card be of any help or any other suggestions.please guide thanks.


I believe no other way. Use your friends or relatives credit card.


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> Mithu93ku
> 
> 
> What is going on here? Is that how I learn about your clearance?? From other's postings? Where is my PM??? :horn:
> 
> I leave the forum for a day and voilà! Sir Mithu decides to get his meds cleared :drama:
> 
> Still, I am very happy for you, despite the terrifying prospect of losing you from this thread soon
> 
> But when you get your Golden Email, I want to see it written in *BIG GOLDEN LETTERS*, otherwise I won't see it


Okay sir *laurinoz*


----------



## mithu93ku

raminbdjp said:


> Congratulations for medical clearance.
> 
> Hope you will receive GOLDEN MAIL on Monday.


Thanks Rafiq vi! 
It is unacceptable that your Grant is delayed by CO's leave.


----------



## shyam

roposh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I lodged my application on Sep 5 and uploaded most of the documents alongwith PCC in 2 days. Today when I logged into the system, I saw a list of documents that have appeared with the status given as 'recommended'. Below are those documents. Kindly help me what to upload against each requirement;
> 
> *Principal Applicant:*
> 
> 1) Evidence of Identity. (I have already upload Birth Certificate under Evidence of Birth, age category)
> 
> 2) Evidence of Australian Qualification (I have never been to Australia and not claiming any points for this) *Not required, ignore*
> 
> 3) Evidence of Australian Experience (I have never been to Australia and not claiming any points for this) *Not required, ignore*
> 
> *Spouse*
> 
> 4) Evidence of Custody *Not required Ignore*
> 
> 5) Evidence of Custody
> 
> 6) Form 1221 (I have filed form 80 and ready to upload it but why form 1221?) *Form 1221 is sort of mandatory now get it uploaded upfront. This is required*
> 
> *Child* (3.5 years old)
> 
> 7) Evidence of Character *Not required, you can ignore. But if your child passport is new then make sure the Police clearance is done just in case if you need this then you can get it in one day later.*
> 
> 8) Evidence of Language Ability *Ignore, not required*
> 
> 9) Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of *Ignore*
> 
> 10) Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner *Ignore*
> 
> 11) Evidence of Member of family unit (I have already uploaded the birth certificate) *Make sure your kid passport has both parents name in it. Usually it does. so should be fine along with DOB certificate*
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hi,

Not all the documents are required. The list what you see is a default list that everyone get. So not to worry.

For a few documents i have provided comments against them in bold please check and i hope this helps.


----------



## Birender

Sinchan said:


> Hi Birender,
> 
> My occupation code is 233512 - Mechanical Engineer. My skill assessment was done by Engineers Australia and not ACS. Please check my signature.
> 
> Sinchan


Sorry.. i canmot see the signature.. i use mobile app


----------



## happybuddha

akshay1229 said:


> Hi mate...it was just for one message.
> Just chill...


It was not directed at you but at all in that message for not talking in English. I dont care if its just for one message or not. FYI, its against the forum rules.


----------



## mohsinhere

drshk said:


> Hi Mohsin,
> 
> I noticed you were talking about going down to Saudi embassy to arrange PCC so I thought I would put in my knowledge regarding the same as I did my schooling in Saudi Arabia and also visited my parents later on several times. You cannot in fact get any PCC from Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Here is an excerpt from http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf
> 
> "Non-Saudi citizens
> Currently non-Saudi citizens are unable to obtain a pol
> ice certificate from Saudi Arabia. However, you
> will need to provide DIAC with a copy of your final
> exit document, and, if you were employed while in
> Saudi Arabia, a letter from your previous employer."
> 
> Now I was not employed nor did I leave the country on exit visa (I had a valid visa but I could not go back to renew it as I moved to Australia after marriage and my visa expired) so I just have entry and exit stamps on my passport, and I have uploaded the last exit stamp which hopefully should be enough.
> 
> If you were employed there, get a letter from your employer and if you left on exit, upload a copy of the 'exit stamp' that Saudi officials put on your passport at airport ..that should suffice.



Hi..

Thanks a lot for the info... That was a relief to hear... Actually when I rang the Saudi embassy in Singapore they too did mention that that I cannot get the PCC... Then they asked me to come down to their embassy... Any way... Now I'll try with the letter and exit stamp.... so you uploaded the same under evidence for character?

Thanks again..


----------



## sandhuaman

AUS14 said:


> Yeh for my case I forgot to mention the HAP id when I was lodging evisa..i think for this reason my medical have been referred. Anybody have an idea what are the consequences for not providing the HAP id?[/QUOT
> 
> have u done ur medical before lodging ur visa application.. Because u need to fill this information only if the medical is done before lodgement not otherwise.. and i think medical got referred for other reasons not for this ....no worrries...


----------



## sandhuaman

pharma_prem said:


> Sandhu sab
> Ek query aaa g
> Whether NSW sponsor lecturer from all streams or from certain specific streams?
> Whether they sponsor lecturer as research associate as lecturers are suitable for the position of research associate as its mention in CSOL..[/QUOTE
> 
> about stream i could not say ....i m from mgt stream... i have the doctrate degree...
> 
> i am not able to understand ur second question?
> 
> kindly explain it in detail,so that i can reply
> 
> waiting for ur reply........


----------



## roposh

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not all the documents are required. The list what you see is a default list that everyone get. So not to worry.
> 
> For a few documents i have provided comments against them in bold please check and i hope this helps.


Thanks Alot Shyam!
You have always been very helpful. Thank you once again.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## sandhuaman

hello everybody

anyone got co ????????????????


----------



## solarik

sandhuaman said:


> hello everybody
> 
> anyone got co ????????????????


still no CO


----------



## Mashtor

What may be the impact on immigration policy by newly elected Govt. of Australia?


----------



## alihasan

Guys do you think elections could have effected the CO allocation time period?


----------



## jogiyogi

jogiyogi said:


> Hi, has anyone gone through this situation,
> 
> My wife's passport got drenched in the water. The passport is in perfect condition except the stamp on it is slightly blurred now (but is in readable condition). She went to passport office and passport officer suggested to apply for re-issue of passport due to damage condition. However she did not apply for it as she might get a new passport with a new passport number.
> 
> I would request to guide me in this situation.
> 
> 1: In case of damaged passport will she get a new passport with new passport number?
> 2: Will this impact our visa application if I inform my CO about this incident?





k.emper said:


> Yes - a new passport number will be given when you apply for a re-issue of passport
> To my knowledge, the only impact your situation would have on your visa application is that it would take that extra bit of time until the new passport gets re-issued.


Thanks for the info, I am now confused about following
1. what if I add my name on her passport as spousename? Will she get new passport with old passport number?
2. If she gets a new passport and new passport number then can my CO add new passport number and discard old? What would be the process to inform my CO and does it take long time to CO to accept these request?
3. Is there any way that we get old passport number since in this case I need not to inform my CO?
4. My visa application is in routine process check. what if we get our grant before her new passport comes? Can we inform our CO to update new passport info even after Grant?

Too much worried..


----------



## AM

i just think we are getting too worried. from what i am hearing. sharp after 5 weeks ,for 190, CO is getting assigned. very rare cases before that


----------



## drshk

No worries, arranging PCCs can be a very daunting task 

I guess that's where it would be uploaded, I am going through agent actually so she is the one handling all the uploading. All the best!



mohsinhere said:


> Hi..
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info... That was a relief to hear... Actually when I rang the Saudi embassy in Singapore they too did mention that that I cannot get the PCC... Then they asked me to come down to their embassy... Any way... Now I'll try with the letter and exit stamp.... so you uploaded the same under evidence for character?
> 
> Thanks again..


----------



## Jazz2013

Lets think hypothetically....

Suppose somebody has received the GRANT and after that the passport gets damaged/lost....then also one will apply for a new passport. The new passport always has a new passport number but it also contains the old passport number. I do not think there should be a problem in this. Let the GRANT come on the old passport and in your situation I will apply for passport after the grant so that its clear that the passport was damaged afterwards. 

People do have VISA's on old passports and still they travel without any difficulties. I personally have a VISA on old passport and have never faced a problem in travelling abroad.

Other people can also advise on this.......




jogiyogi said:


> Thanks for the info, I am now confused about following
> 1. what if I add my name on her passport as spousename? Will she get new passport with old passport number?
> 2. If she gets a new passport and new passport number then can my CO add new passport number and discard old? What would be the process to inform my CO and does it take long time to CO to accept these request?
> 3. Is there any way that we get old passport number since in this case I need not to inform my CO?
> 4. My visa application is in routine process check. what if we get our grant before her new passport comes? Can we inform our CO to update new passport info even after Grant?
> 
> Too much worried..


----------



## Monmatmar

jogiyogi said:


> Thanks for the info, I am now confused about following
> 1. what if I add my name on her passport as spousename? Will she get new passport with old passport number?
> 2. If she gets a new passport and new passport number then can my CO add new passport number and discard old? What would be the process to inform my CO and does it take long time to CO to accept these request?
> 3. Is there any way that we get old passport number since in this case I need not to inform my CO?
> 4. My visa application is in routine process check. what if we get our grant before her new passport comes? Can we inform our CO to update new passport info even after Grant?
> 
> Too much worried..


New passport, new number, it is always like that. I would suggest in your case to wait for your grant before getting a new passport, that way it wont delay the processing of your visa. After you get the grant just inform the office of your new passport details using form 424c... 

Or if you think you'll be able to get a new passport before the grant, you can fill up form 1022 with the new passport number. 

Feel free to correct me seniors. Or try calling diac and ask for advise


----------



## praveenreddy

delhi78 said:


> hello friends please suggest me way to pay for visa fees as don't have credit card with such high limit and even icici forex travel card is not doing, as it needs visa grant copy to issue the card.will debit card be of any help or any other suggestions.please guide thanks.


Hi
Iam also on the same boat by could not find the way other than credit card . People here are suggesting here to go for teavel card but when we are going to bank for the enquiry there are telling that its possible to make online payments as it can be used in overseas but not to make payments online. I have approached HdFC and AXIS bank same reply iam getting. Not to find out the exact way till today. 

As the fee have increased and the sum is coming to approx 3.7 lakh and finding out a CC in India is bit hard . I could able to find a 3 lakh card but it doesn't fulfill my requirement a the payment has to be done in single swipe. 

My suggestion for u is to try n try n try as iam doing the same. 

Best of Luck for both of us.


----------



## miteshm82

raminbdjp said:


> If CO is on leave for long time, can another CO from same team issue grant letter?


Yes. They will change the CO in such case.


----------



## miteshm82

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> Iam also on the same boat by could not find the way other than credit card . People here are suggesting here to go for teavel card but when we are going to bank for the enquiry there are telling that its possible to make online payments as it can be used in overseas but not to make payments online. I have approached HdFC and AXIS bank same reply iam getting. Not to find out the exact way till today.
> 
> As the fee have increased and the sum is coming to approx 3.7 lakh and finding out a CC in India is bit hard . I could able to find a 3 lakh card but it doesn't fulfill my requirement a the payment has to be done in single swipe.
> 
> My suggestion for u is to try n try n try as iam doing the same.
> 
> Best of Luck for both of us.


Alternative is you just apply for single person and later on add your dependent in your existing application by feeling form 1022. 
This way you can make partial payment.


----------



## ashish3116

Hi Friend, I am going for my medicals soon. Any tips / suggestions you may want to give


----------



## ashish3116

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> Iam also on the same boat by could not find the way other than credit card . People here are suggesting here to go for teavel card but when we are going to bank for the enquiry there are telling that its possible to make online payments as it can be used in overseas but not to make payments online. I have approached HdFC and AXIS bank same reply iam getting. Not to find out the exact way till today.
> 
> As the fee have increased and the sum is coming to approx 3.7 lakh and finding out a CC in India is bit hard . I could able to find a 3 lakh card but it doesn't fulfill my requirement a the payment has to be done in single swipe.
> 
> My suggestion for u is to try n try n try as iam doing the same.
> 
> Best of Luck for both of us.


Hi Praveen, I also lodged my Visa application recently and used ICICI Forex card.Visit any of the branch, they will ask for your passport copy and invite letter. It will definitely work.


----------



## ojhaa

Wow this thread has gone really silent whilst I had expected it to be abuzz with 2nd week july folks announcing their CO allocations and some grants hope everyone gets good news on Monday 09/09


----------



## Monmatmar

I hope so too ojhaa.


----------



## sanny

*New member*

Hello Everyone ,

I m new in this forum .i find this forum very informative ..i have a query please help me out. I applied 190 vIsa on 2 september 2013 and my agent gave me a TRN .How can i check my subclass 190 visa status online please send me the link .because i tried lots of time for last 9 days but couldn't work..Any help will be highly appriciated .and i wish u best of luck people wating for their grants .. I have submitted all of my doucments to my agent notthing required from my side .


----------



## miteshm82

sanny said:


> Hello Everyone ,
> 
> I m new in this forum .i find this forum very informative ..i have a query please help me out. I applied 190 vIsa on 2 september 2013 and my agent gave me a TRN .How can i check my subclass 190 visa status online please send me the link .because i tried lots of time for last 9 days but couldn't work..Any help will be highly appriciated .and i wish u best of luck people wating for their grants .. I have submitted all of my doucments to my agent notthing required from my side .


Hi Sanny, 

There is no way to check your status only with TRN. You have to ask your agent for your password.

Previously there was a link to check status with your TRN, Date of birth and application date. But it is not working as evisa came into picture. 

Your agent has front loaded all the documents while applying will definitely bring some good news in short duration. All the best.

Is your health examination and pcc done?


----------



## mike alic

shyam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not all the documents are required. The list what you see is a default list that everyone get. So not to worry.
> 
> For a few documents i have provided comments against them in bold please check and i hope this helps.


Hi shyam

Police certificate is required for children as well? 

I thought for children Medical and Police certificate not required. .

Thanks


----------



## whizzard

ashish3116 said:


> Hi Friend, I am going for my medicals soon. Any tips / suggestions you may want to give


1. Have enough sleep
2. Dont over exercise
3. ensure that you/family does not have any ailments - just to avoid any kind of suspense in the GP's minds.


----------



## praveenreddy

ashish3116 said:


> Hi Praveen, I also lodged my Visa application recently and used ICICI Forex card.Visit any of the branch, they will ask for your passport copy and invite letter. It will definitely work.


Hi Ashish

Tank u for the reply. Will the ICICI forex card works . Can u pls tell me for how much amount u have swiped their card and also wat are the charges applicable on the whole how much extra amount u paid. Can u also tell me how much time it takes for them to issue this card


----------



## ashish3116

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Ashish
> 
> Tank u for the reply. Will the ICICI forex card works . Can u pls tell me for how much amount u have swiped their card and also wat are the charges applicable on the whole how much extra amount u paid. Can u also tell me how much time it takes for them to issue this card



Yup, ICICI forex card works.. The dollar rate which you see on net would not be the exact amount, it will always will be more than that. I loaded 6300 AUD and the fee in august was 6120 aud. It takes 24 hours to get it activated and before you make a transaction you have to go to icici link and authorise that transaction which will be active for 24 hours.

It is quite easier and infact with bank you would have lot of formalities, call up just dial for forex authorised agents and they have these cards already for every bank. I took it from one of them only.


----------



## sandhuaman

alihasan said:


> Guys do you think elections could have effected the CO allocation time period?


Not at all, it is due to the large number of aplicant who applied before 1 july due to hike in visa fees


----------



## sandhuaman

aravindhmohan said:


> i just think we are getting too worried. from what i am hearing. sharp after 5 weeks ,for 190, CO is getting assigned. very rare cases before that


thats absolutely right mate.................


----------



## JP Mosa

alihasan said:


> Guys do you think elections could have effected the CO allocation time period?


I don't think elections affect DIAC process...

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

aravindhmohan said:


> i just think we are getting too worried. from what i am hearing. sharp after 5 weeks ,for 190, CO is getting assigned. very rare cases before that


Yep....I got assigned a CO exactly after 34 days.....

Cheers


----------



## AM

lovely. so lets upload all docs before 30 days itself


----------



## Simple99

I am bit confused with question 14 in Form 26. I applied under 190 and include myself,wife and 1.5 years old kid.
I put "NO" all the questions in 14 for all of us. (myself,wife,child).


Form 26

Question 14.

14. are you

(a) A protection visa applicant - NO
(b) an unaccompanied minor refugee child - NO
(c) a refugee who has lived or is living in a camp - NO
(d) a child for adoption be an Australian resident ? - NO
(e) an Australians state or Territory welfare Supported child - NO



can someone tell me that above filling is corrected ?please confirm as i am going to do medical test tomorrow.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anitha

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Who are the people applied in July 2013 and received their grant or had contact with their CO
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Refer to this link.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JNUF0ZUE#gid=0

You can update your Timeline as well....


----------



## abhaytomar

Hi,
I applied for 189 Visa on 17 June 2013, since then no news from DIAC. Two days before I called DIAC they told that I have got a Case Officer allocated, but they can't provide me the detail of case officer. 
I wanted to discuss with case officer to know how long my case will take to get finalized.
I m disappointed as no timelines are visible and can't plan about future. DIAC told it can take 2 months after CO is assigned to me and as per them CO is assigned to me on22 aug 2013, but no contact with my CO yet.


----------



## Anitha

abhaytomar said:


> Hi,
> I applied for 189 Visa on 17 June 2013, since then no news from DIAC. Two days before I called DIAC they told that I have got a Case Officer allocated, but they can't provide me the detail of case officer.
> I wanted to discuss with case officer to know how long my case will take to get finalized.
> I m disappointed as no timelines are visible and can't plan about future. DIAC told it can take 2 months after CO is assigned to me and as per them CO is assigned to me on22 aug 2013, but no contact with my CO yet.


Hi,

Your Co will contact you only if he needs some additional document, or else you will get your Grant directly.
There are people in this forum who got Grant without being contacted by Co.

July 1st week applicants have started receiving their Grants,hope you will get your Grant by this week.

All the Best for you.


----------



## praveenreddy

ashish3116 said:


> Yup, ICICI forex card works.. The dollar rate which you see on net would not be the exact amount, it will always will be more than that. I loaded 6300 AUD and the fee in august was 6120 aud. It takes 24 hours to get it activated and before you make a transaction you have to go to icici link and authorise that transaction which will be active for 24 hours.
> 
> It is quite easier and infact with bank you would have lot of formalities, call up just dial for forex authorised agents and they have these cards already for every bank. I took it from one of them only.


Tank u v much Ashish it's really helpful. Just now I had talked to my cousin in Aus he is ready to give me his credit card for this transaction of 6120. 

Can I swipe his credit card which is of australian bank. 


Once agian tank u for the reply with helpful info for many people who got stuck at this point.


----------



## miteshm82

praveenreddy said:


> Tank u v much Ashish it's really helpful. Just now I had talked to my cousin in Aus he is ready to give me his credit card for this transaction of 6120.
> 
> Can I swipe his credit card which is of australian bank.
> 
> Once agian tank u for the reply with helpful info for many people who got stuck at this point.


Yes you can use Australian card.

Congratulations!!


----------



## ashish3116

praveenreddy said:


> Tank u v much Ashish it's really helpful. Just now I had talked to my cousin in Aus he is ready to give me his credit card for this transaction of 6120.
> 
> Can I swipe his credit card which is of australian bank.
> 
> 
> Once agian tank u for the reply with helpful info for many people who got stuck at this point.


you are always welcome buddy. Yes, you can use anyone else's card. It will be easily acceptable. I also got these informations from our seniors in this forum. 

I extend my gratitude to all the others who have made this thread quite informative and helpful !!


----------



## expatmem

Hi,

I am new to this forum therefore asking very basic ques so please pardon if these have been answered already. I am looking for applying to ACS and in the process of gathering information. 
As you might be aware that in an IT company the responsibilities you perform can be different from company designation. I have gone through the below roles as per my company designations:

Software Engineer
Senior Software Engineer
Tech Analyst
Tech Lead (presently)

but in realty played the below roles

SE
SSE
TA/TL 
TL/Business Systems Analyst/Project Manager
TL/Project Manager (Presently)

My questions is what should I show to ACS. The first one or the second one? 
What I will get from my company I think is, the present role (TL) and the total experience I have, on the company letterhead. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

ashish3116 said:


> Hi Friend, I am going for my medicals soon. Any tips / suggestions you may want to give


Nothing to worry if you dont have any existing problems such as Pneumonia or any Lung infections (these would be easily identified through Chest X-Ray). 

But if you have any female dependents, suggest them to drink enough water so that there wont be any protein traces in the urine samples. (This is quite common for most of the female applicants) Though its not a serious issue which would delay your VISA, it will help you not to go back for subsequent samples.


----------



## Colombo

Anitha said:


> Refer to this link.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...JNUF0ZUE#gid=0
> 
> You can update your Timeline as well....


"Sorry, the file you have requested does not exist.

Please check the address and try again."

*This is where i am directing once click on your link.... *

XXX


----------



## The Marine

anyone has a CO from m Brisbane team 23? been searching about this team and not a word!


----------



## JP Mosa

praveenreddy said:


> Tank u v much Ashish it's really helpful. Just now I had talked to my cousin in Aus he is ready to give me his credit card for this transaction of 6120.
> 
> Can I swipe his credit card which is of australian bank.
> 
> 
> Once agian tank u for the reply with helpful info for many people who got stuck at this point.


I think I told you the same in beginning......

By using Aus CC .... You can save transaction charges as well as GSA as you offshore applicant....

Cheers


----------



## Gurpreethm

My 8th week is going to complete this comming monday.


----------



## whizzard

Gurpreethm said:


> My 8th week is going to complete this comming monday.


Gurpreeth did you call Diac? What did they tell you?


----------



## sanny

Thanks for ur prompt reply .Yes we have done both PCC and Medical as well .. we hve done medical on 31st August and Case lodge date is 2 september i have no idea how long it takes ..We are onshore applicants living here for last 3 years ..Please pray for us ..I ll call my agent tommrow and ll ask for TRN password ..I have password for EOI and i can check anytime what do u think it will be same password for Evisa....







There is no way to check your status only with TRN. You have to ask your agent for your password.

Previously there was a link to check status with your TRN, Date of birth and application date. But it is not working as evisa came into picture. 

Your agent has front loaded all the documents while applying will definitely bring some good news in short duration. All the best.

Is your health examination and pcc done?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Monmatmar

I might call them tomorrow and ask, as its been about 10weeks already for me


----------



## Gurpreethm

whizzard said:


> Gurpreeth did you call Diac? What did they tell you?


No, I had put a mail to DIAC still waiting for reply.


----------



## hafeezsl

Tans said:


> Hi Mate, even I got the same reply from DIAC call center. However, there are some ppl in the forum who got to know their CO details and their team. Not sure under what condition they won't tell the CO details.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


When I called they told me co will contact only if any further details r required... I was able to get my co details as I had to add my new baby on my application... on the other hand I found many ppl getting grant emails by co without being contacted so think best thing is to wait. ..

All the best


----------



## Monmatmar

I think they wont tell CO details for privacy purposes otherwise people like us will be calling them , bothering them with the usual questions- how long. *wink


----------



## divyap

Gurpreethm said:


> No, I had put a mail to DIAC still waiting for reply.


Put a mail? 
You mailed DIAC or ur CO? Basically im try to find if there's a way to contact them instead of calling them over phone..


----------



## whizzard

divyap said:


> Put a mail?
> You mailed DIAC or ur CO? Basically im try to find if there's a way to contact them instead of calling them over phone..


I hqve also mailed them but I eally dont expect them replying althou4 call operator told me that I have been assigned a CO. Better would be to give them a call once to understand the exact status.

Brother dont worry abt the money... it will be worth it.


----------



## sahil772

Guys, I dont understand that y there is so much variation in CO allocation. Some people get one in 4 weeks and other r waiting for 8 weeks or more. does anybody know about this?


----------



## Firetoy

32 days??? just 12more to wait and let's see!!!!


----------



## whizzard

sahil772 said:


> Guys, I dont understand that y there is so much variation in CO allocation. Some people get one in 4 weeks and other r waiting for 8 weeks or more. does anybody know about this?


Its all a matter of chance that u get a CO and he or she actually informs you also. In ky case I have learnt that I was allocated CO last month but never knew untill I called diac myself. So best is to keep calling DIAC frequently


----------



## speaker

Gurpreethm said:


> No, I had put a mail to DIAC still waiting for reply.



Tomorrow is ur day..don't worry CO will contact you...wish you get a direct Grant


----------



## praveenreddy

JP Mosa said:


> I think I told you the same in beginning......
> 
> By using Aus CC .... You can save transaction charges as well as GSA as you offshore applicant....
> 
> Cheers


Hi

Tank u for the reply actually at that time
i couldn't find anybody moreover intially i wanted to do it by myself. What is GSA stands for


----------



## Gurpreethm

speaker said:


> Tomorrow is ur day..don't worry CO will contact you...wish you get a direct Grant


Thanks bro, keeping my fingercrossed.


----------



## mithu93ku

New week is approaching with new hope. Feel high everybody!


----------



## kc_

Hi All,

Our golden mail has arrived!

I've been a silent follower of this forum and I am very grateful for all the helpful posts, comments and contributions of the members. You are not just a source of information but more so, a significant source of inspiration to me.

For those who are still waiting for their golden mail to arrive, I hope I can help by imparting with you how I coped up with the excruciating pain of waiting. Just continue to have faith and believe that God is fine-tuning everything according to His plan (Just like what He did to our case, He moved mountains. We have been denied in our first application, re-applied and now received the much-awaited grant). Do not fret, you too will get by, just keep on praying, and believe that...

"The longer it takes, the sweeter it gets!" 

God bless us all! 




__________________
261312,IELTS 05/12/12, ACS 08/07/12,EOI Submitted 05/01/13,NSW SS 05/01/13,Lodged 05/20/13,CO Brisbane T34 (DC/PM) 06/13/13 Medicals Received )6/28/2013 Grant 08/23/2013


----------



## Jullz

mithu93ku said:


> New week is approaching with new hope. Feel high everybody!


Dear friends,
What do you think about adding a family member to 190 visa application after the invitation was issued? It is wise to do such thing? Did somebody experienced that?
The family member I am talking about is my boyfriend who was quite reticent about immigrating. So I submitted my EOI without adding him. Now he is having second thought and I don't know what option to choose. 
There are 3 options: adding him after applying to visa OR wait for the invite to expire, modify the EOI and wait for another invite OR Partner Visa if i will receive the grant.
Waiting for your reply's!
Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> Dear friends,
> What do you think about adding a family member to 190 visa application after the invitation was issued? It is wise to do such thing? Did somebody experienced that?
> The family member I am talking about is my boyfriend who was quite reticent about immigrating. So I submitted my EOI without adding him. Now he is having second thought and I don't know what option to choose.
> There are 3 options: adding him after applying to visa OR wait for the invite to expire, modify the EOI and wait for another invite OR Partner Visa if i will receive the grant.
> Waiting for your reply's!
> Thanks


Have you applied for 190 already or not yet?


----------



## Jullz

mithu93ku said:


> Have you applied for 190 already or not yet?


I received the invite to apply, but didn't hit the apply visa yet...


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> I received the invite to apply, but didn't hit the apply visa yet...


Then you can easily include him now! No problem at all! Major issue is .... you have to provide enough evidence of relationship ! 
Even after your application you could include him but before Visa application finalized! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> I received the invite to apply, but didn't hit the apply visa yet...


Please read this ....
Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement


----------



## Jullz

mithu93ku said:


> Please read this ....
> Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement


Thanks a lot for you reply Mithu!
I know the requirements for de facto relationship, and I think I can provide all the details they need as we have been in this relationship for 6 years now. My questions is wouldn't that CO be suspicions about adding another member to the application later? I read somewhere on the forum but can't remember where, that is not wise and recommended to add a gf or bf after submitting the visa app.
And I wouldn't want to risk 5300 AUD


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Hi Mithu, Is DIAC strictly following the timelines mentioned in the link given below? 

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

If that's the case, then why do we have so many expats in our timeline sheet waiting for CO after 8 weeks of lodging their VISA?


----------



## mindfreak

hope u guys doing well, saw a few more grants on this forum (which is always good to see), in perth now! Ecstatic to be back here.


----------



## RNAussie

mindfreak said:


> hope u guys doing well, saw a few more grants on this forum (which is always good to see), in perth now! Ecstatic to be back here.


Mindfreak...

U r so quickly moving (

How is perth like?


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> hope u guys doing well, saw a few more grants on this forum (which is always good to see), in perth now! Ecstatic to be back here.


Nice to see you again Pranab!
How are you in Perth?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

mindfreak said:


> hope u guys doing well, saw a few more grants on this forum (which is always good to see), in perth now! Ecstatic to be back here.


Buddy, you would be the first person who relocated within a week of the grant. Hope the market is good and wish you all the best for your career.


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> Thanks a lot for you reply Mithu!
> I know the requirements for de facto relationship, and I think I can provide all the details they need as we have been in this relationship for 6 years now. My questions is wouldn't that CO be suspicions about adding another member to the application later? I read somewhere on the forum but can't remember where, that is not wise and recommended to add a gf or bf after submitting the visa app.
> And I wouldn't want to risk 5300 AUD


No risk at all if you have sufficient evidence of relationship.
I would recommend you to start a Brand new thread for this issue. Then loads of experience mate could put their thought there.


----------



## happybuddha

JP Mosa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I applied online evisa for 190 SA on 31st July.....I front loaded....all my Docs....
> 
> Today ...I was allocated CO from Brisbane GSM Team 34----CO initials PM
> 
> She requested me to submit Evidence of Relationship....PCC....Medicals........AFP and Medicals for my wife.
> 
> 
> I already uploaded my Indian pcc....My wife's AFP.........but I have to submit my Kuwait PCC.....which I am going to apply on 10 th September......My wife's Indian PCC is under process......
> 
> My question is....Why my CO again asking for evidence of relationship......when I uploaded my marriage certificate in my regional language with English translation............please keep in mind that ours is Christian marriage so can't be registered under Hindu act of marriage in India.
> 
> Please throw some light on it..
> 
> any suggestions....advice.....highly appreciated...
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I think in almost all cases now they are asking for evidence of relationship even though MC was uploaded. Same thing happened to me. I just resubmitted the marriage certificate and thats what most people did.


----------



## jre05

mithu93ku said:


> Please read this ....
> Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 35. One-Year Relationship Requirement


Mithu, hope you are doing great and rocking asusual. Am I eligible for WA ?

I have only 60 points without SS. I reckon, CO might reduce 5 points on work experience grounds, although this rule is nowhere mentioned. 

So, if 261312 (Developer programmer) is open for WA with IELTS 7, then I am very much eligible and my points would be 65. Is there a chance for me to follow you Mithu ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## mithu93ku

jre05 said:


> Mithu, hope you are doing great and rocking asusual. Am I eligible for WA ?
> 
> I have only 60 points without SS. I reckon, CO might reduce 5 points on work experience grounds, although this rule is nowhere mentioned.
> 
> So, if 261312 (Developer programmer) is open for WA with IELTS 7, then I am very much eligible and my points would be 65. Is there a chance for me to follow you Mithu ?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Then you are welcome here! I see no problem if you like to work and live in WA.


----------



## jre05

mithu93ku said:


> Then you are welcome here! I see no problem if you like to work and live in WA.


I love to work and live anywhere in Australian land as long as they can give me asylum HaHa. 

Thanks so much Mithu, asusual you are sweet always. I will check my eligibility and will seek your guidance in private message about the process to begin my application if in case I am eligible. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## mindfreak

RNAussie said:


> Mindfreak...
> 
> U r so quickly moving (
> 
> How is perth like?


It's absolutely amazing, beautiful city!


----------



## mindfreak

mithu93ku said:


> Nice to see you again Pranab!
> How are you in Perth?


I am doing great mithu, how are you?


----------



## mindfreak

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Buddy, you would be the first person who relocated within a week of the grant. Hope the market is good and wish you all the best for your career.


Thanks a lot mate, my good wishes to you too


----------



## vinnie88

abhaytomar said:


> Hi,
> I applied for 189 Visa on 17 June 2013, since then no news from DIAC. Two days before I called DIAC they told that I have got a Case Officer allocated, but they can't provide me the detail of case officer.
> I wanted to discuss with case officer to know how long my case will take to get finalized.
> I m disappointed as no timelines are visible and can't plan about future. DIAC told it can take 2 months after CO is assigned to me and as per them CO is assigned to me on22 aug 2013, but no contact with my CO yet.



DIAC has specifically outlined processing timelines for your visa subclass. It's 12 months and it will take as long as it needs to. What more do you want from DIAC? its impossible for your CO to tell you the exact day and time of your visa outcome. they wait for lots of inter-departmental and outside agencies to verify your claims and background etc.


----------



## laurinoz

mindfreak said:


> hope u guys doing well, saw a few more grants on this forum (which is always good to see), in perth now! Ecstatic to be back here.


So jealous!
And you've arrived for Spring, perfect timing


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> Thanks a lot mate, my good wishes to you too


My meds are cleared and waiting for grant tomorrow as of you. I have just copied and past your e-mail to my CO.


----------



## mithu93ku

jre05 said:


> I love to work and live anywhere in Australian land as long as they can give me asylum HaHa.
> 
> Thanks so much Mithu, asusual you are sweet always. I will check my eligibility and will seek your guidance in private message about the process to begin my application if in case I am eligible.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


See your eligibility and come to perth. mindfreak and vijay24 are arranging a reunion for us there!


----------



## jre05

mithu93ku said:


> See your eligibility and come to perth. mindfreak and vijay24 are arranging a reunion for us there!


Certainly Mithu. I love to come to Perth, nice place. I will quickly research out the process for WA if I am eligible. I am quite eager to join you all 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz

jre05 said:


> Mithu, hope you are doing great and rocking asusual. Am I eligible for WA ?
> 
> I have only 60 points without SS. I reckon, CO might reduce 5 points on work experience grounds, although this rule is nowhere mentioned.
> 
> So, if 261312 (Developer programmer) is open for WA with IELTS 7, then I am very much eligible and my points would be 65. Is there a chance for me to follow you Mithu ?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Sorry mate, WA has not listed your occupation. But I checked for you, and you can go to NSW and Vic


----------



## JP Mosa

happybuddha said:


> I think in almost all cases now they are asking for evidence of relationship even though MC was uploaded. Same thing happened to me. I just resubmitted the marriage certificate and thats what most people did.


Yes mate...

I have prepared all docs as per DIAC.....yet to be resubmitted.

Joint travels
Social Invitations
Itemized phone bills
Joint liabilities
SDs from citizens and PRs of OZ...
MC again
Wedding card
Snaps

Thanks again for your reply

Cheers


----------



## mindfreak

laurinoz said:


> So jealous!
> And you've arrived for Spring, perfect timing


Absolutely loving the weather!! Been nice and sunny the past couple of days.


----------



## mindfreak

mithu93ku said:


> My meds are cleared and waiting for grant tomorrow as of you. I have just copied and past your e-mail to my CO.


haha thats awesome mate, im sure u gonna get a grant anytime now. Hopefully that email works for you as well, im quite confident it will


----------



## jre05

laurinoz said:


> Sorry mate, WA has not listed your occupation. But I checked for you, and you can go to NSW and Vic


Hi Laurinoz,

Thanks for the information, highly appreciate it, yes Vic/NSW seems to be the choice for me. Competition in these states are incredibly high and especially in my technology. Let us see. 

Mithu, unfortunately, WA do not offer refuge to software developers  Will miss meeting you guys (You, Lauri, Mindfreak and others) in WA. Will explore other options though and visit Perth one day to meet you guys 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## laurinoz

jre05 said:


> Hi Laurinoz,
> 
> Thanks for the information, highly appreciate it, yes Vic/NSW seems to be the choice for me. Competition in these states are incredibly high and especially in my technology. Let us see.
> 
> Mithu, unfortunately, WA do not offer refuge to software developers  Will miss meeting you guys (You, Lauri, Mindfreak and others) in WA. Will explore other options though and visit Perth one day to meet you guys
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Don't worry my friend. Yes, we are indeed awesome (very humble, as always :humble but there are good people also in other States!! 
I think...


----------



## jre05

laurinoz said:


> Don't worry my friend. Yes, we are indeed awesome (very humble, as always :humble but there are good people also in other States!!
> I think...


Thanks so much Lauri, so kind of you for the words. Indeed, WA dwellers are so kind and down to earth (Like you, Mithu and Mindfreak with sweet disposition) and hope they will be kind enough to software engineers too soon HaHa. 

Well, hopefully, some state will give me the asylum.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## joejohn

ojhaa said:


> Wow this thread has gone really silent whilst I had expected it to be abuzz with 2nd week july folks announcing their CO allocations and some grants hope everyone gets good news on Monday 09/09


Let me create some noise in this thread......

I got direct grant today!!!!!! :first: :rockon:


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear mithu93ku,

Today may be your day.

The best wish.


----------



## Monmatmar

Congrats joejohn! Time to party in here  im keeping my fingers crossed on mine


----------



## alihasan

No COs assigned today?


----------



## joejohn

Hey guys! Finally my time has come to share the good news...

I got direct grant today!!


----------



## kaurrajbir

joejohn said:


> Let me create some noise in this thread......
> 
> I got direct grant today!!!!!! :first: :rockon:


Heartily congrats John! Cheers


----------



## Gurpreethm

Waiting for G mail.


----------



## Monmatmar

Congrats again joejohn. 

Update, i have called DIAC just now and they said i have been allocated last Aug 29.. They are just doing initial checking and ill be contacted if needed. She also added the processing could take 12 months. Thats all. So im going to sleep now Zzzzzz


----------



## joejohn

Monmatmar said:


> Congrats again joejohn.
> 
> Update, i have called DIAC just now and they said i have been allocated last Aug 29.. They are just doing initial checking and ill be contacted if needed. She also added the processing could take 12 months. Thats all. So im going to sleep now Zzzzzz


Monmatamar, your grant is round the corner... I never realized that a CO is working on my case... got surprised to see the grant notification today!

I was reading lot of confusion regarding ACS new rule and got tensed. Let me put my case here which could bring down the tension with many guys...

I applied with new ACS format claiming full experience and uploaded all my experience documents. Yes, I claimed all my experience that ACS listed irrespective of deemed date!


----------



## AUS14

Monmatmar said:


> Congrats again joejohn.
> 
> Update, i have called DIAC just now and they said i have been allocated last Aug 29.. They are just doing initial checking and ill be contacted if needed. She also added the processing could take 12 months. Thats all. So im going to sleep now Zzzzzz


could you plz let me the number to contact diac


----------



## iamafreak

sandhuaman said:


> one of the guy named harish has got his pr today he lodged his visa application on 6th of august(offshore)...........keep our fingers cross...we all are getting close to our golden mail.....


was it 190 or 189?


----------



## iamafreak

brizi said:


> Hi all,
> we lodged our application on 8th august did medicals o 22 Aug and medicals received on 26 august by DIAC. Organize your medical link disappeared after 26 Aug and is showing no health examination required for this person for the visa sub class.My question is as i ma not sure whether a CO has been allotted to us yet or not should we upload any proof that our medical have been done something like payment receipts or confirmation from diac that they received our medicals on 26aug.On the e visa page it still shows recommended in front of medicals but the link is no more to organize it.Any advice or suggestions are most welcome.
> 
> Regards
> Brizi


If "Organize your health exam" link disappeared it means DIAC has received your medicals. You dont need to do anything else. You dont need to upload any proof for medicals done.


----------



## Ben 10

Gurpreethm said:


> Waiting for G mail.


The game starts again  
Monday 2 Friday


----------



## Ben 10

I have a question !
Ques : 1 : does the process time frame differs for single candidate and the candidate with more than 2-3 members as secondary applicant !!


----------



## Aparwar

Ben 10 said:


> I have a question !
> Ques : 1 : does the process time frame differs for single candidate and the candidate with more than 2-3 members as secondary applicant !!


I think yes...more the details, more the time taken to verify/update...


----------



## sahil772

Hi Rooposh,
I also got same set of docs for me and my wife. In ur docs, u dont need to worry about Australian qualifications and work experience but u do need to upload for identity evidence. U can upload dl, election id, marriage certificate , any other national id that u ve mentioned while lodging visa application. 
Regarding spouse docs, I want to understand from u that ve u filled form 80 for u or ur wife? I m bit confused about form 1221 as to whether is it to be filled for me or spouse.
About ur child docs relationship evidence , u need to upload all docs that establish relationship between u , spouse nd child. It can marriage certificate, wedding card, some joint pics, some utility bills in ur both names, etc.


----------



## Monmatmar

Aus, it's 1300 364 613


----------



## josh.machine

Called up DIAC that a CO has been assigned on 5th name starting with L and team is Brisbane 34. Anyone else having same CO or team?


----------



## josh.machine

Called up DIAC that a CO has been assigned on 5th name starting with L and team is Brisbane 34. Anyone else having same CO or team?


----------



## AM

Josh, which number did u reach DIAC in


----------



## josh.machine

aravindhmohan said:


> josh, which number did u reach diac in


00611300364613


----------



## AM

looks like a hell a lot of hold before we get hold of someone


----------



## mithu93ku

*Visa granted*

*Hello Mates,
Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO. 
At last the waiting game is over!
I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
Wish me as I love you all! *


My time line is .........
*ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


----------



## josh.machine

i had to wait for 21mins!


----------



## AM

oops thats real bad. i havent reached that stage yet to worry about it


----------



## Aparwar

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


Congrats man...All the best!!


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all!
> 
> My time line is .........
> ANZS Code 133111 VET:Jan22,2013/ May 10 IELTS May16 EOI May29 WA SS : May29/ June12 Visa Lgd: June19 PCC:July10 CO: July25 ADL 2 MED: July28 Meds Rfrd: July 28Meds Clrd: Sep 07 Grant: september 09,2013 :drum:


Congrats man


----------



## prathapkb

hi , can you please let me know if i need to get PCC for my four year old kid for PR.


----------



## Aparwar

aravindhmohan said:


> oops thats real bad. i havent reached that stage yet to worry about it


why are you calling them?


----------



## crosswind

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


All the best mate...Now plan your big move....


----------



## sahil772

Congrats Mithu... Happy for u mate...


If u can advice also about wht is the process after u get grant mail.


----------



## mirza_755

joejohn said:


> Hey guys! Finally my time has come to share the good news...
> 
> I got direct grant today!!


Congrats


----------



## earldro

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all!
> 
> My time line is .........
> ANZS Code 133111 VET:Jan22,2013/ May 10 IELTS May16 EOI May29 WA SS : May29/ June12 Visa Lgd: June19 PCC:July10 CO: July25 ADL 2 MED: July28 Meds Rfrd: July 28Meds Clrd: Sep 07 Grant: september 09,2013 :drum:


Wow congrats buddy.. finally the wait is over...

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## zippy24

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


Congrates mate!! Have a blast!!!


----------



## Aparwar

prathapkb said:


> hi , can you please let me know if i need to get PCC for my four year old kid for PR.


Nope...you don't need that.


----------



## silji

Hi All,

I lodged my VISA application on 2nd August and done medical on 4th September. Till yesterday Organize your healthcheck was appearing for me and wife on the online page. Today status got changed to 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
What does it mean ? Please give a reply. My son's medical too done on the same day. But his status not changed. Why his status is not changed.


----------



## mithu93ku

mindfreak said:


> haha thats awesome mate, im sure u gonna get a grant anytime now. Hopefully that email works for you as well, im quite confident it will


Finally it worked man!


----------



## speaker

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


 congrats..mithu..... have great fun and enjoy the day


----------



## raminbdjp

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


Dear Mithu,

*Tons of Congratulations!!!*

Pray for me.

Hope to see you in Perth if get visa.


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear CO,

*Please come back.*

Sorry to everyone for irrelevant post.


----------



## Ben 10

Aparwar said:


> I think yes...more the details, more the time taken to verify/update...


thnx friend for the Info


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


Congrats friend  :clap2: :Clap2:
Please Pray for my grant


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


Friend how many secondary applicants are there with you ?


----------



## ojhaa

joejohn said:


> Hey guys! Finally my time has come to share the good news...
> 
> I got direct grant today!!



Many congratulations Joe , 


That means we are pretty much done with at least CO allocation for all up to 1st week July

@Venkatravinder : any news on your CO/Grant , I beleive your lodge was 1st July 13


----------



## salamlemon

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


Congratulations


----------



## ojhaa

joejohn said:


> Monmatamar, your grant is round the corner... I never realized that a CO is working on my case... got surprised to see the grant notification today!
> 
> I was reading lot of confusion regarding ACS new rule and got tensed. Let me put my case here which could bring down the tension with many guys...
> 
> I applied with new ACS format claiming full experience and uploaded all my experience documents. Yes, I claimed all my experience that ACS listed irrespective of deemed date!


Wow thats heartening to hear that there was no deduction , would be good if you can put in the specifics on the Garrying rejection thread too will bring in some hope there too for folks once again congratulations


----------



## kaurrajbir

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all!
> 
> My time line is .........
> ANZS Code 133111 VET:Jan22,2013/ May 10 IELTS May16 EOI May29 WA SS : May29/ June12 Visa Lgd: June19 PCC:July10 CO: July25 ADL 2 MED: July28 Meds Rfrd: July 28Meds Clrd: Sep 07 Grant: september 09,2013 :drum:


Many congrats Mate !


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:



Wow. Fantastic news! So WA guys here of our timelines got the grants...

Waiting to meet you guys in Perth!


----------



## Vijay24

Mithu

Please share your fb id or gmail id to be in touch!


----------



## joejohn

ojhaa said:


> Wow thats heartening to hear that there was no deduction , would be good if you can put in the specifics on the Garrying rejection thread too will bring in some hope there too for folks once again congratulations


Sure, I am updating whatever thread that discuss ACS issue...


----------



## ojhaa

Hey whats the link for the July 13 folks


----------



## joejohn

ojhaa said:


> Hey whats the link for the July 13 folks



Here is the link for July 13 applicants- 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Mithu
> 
> Please share your fb id or gmail id to be in touch!


I will PM you tonight ! Thanks!


----------



## mithu93ku

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mithu,
> 
> *Tons of Congratulations!!!*
> 
> Pray for me.
> 
> Hope to see you in Perth if get visa.


Sure Rafiq vi.
Hope You will get grant soon!


----------



## jre05

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


Congratulations Mithu, starting the week with a good news, rock.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Mjt

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


Very very happy for you mithu... Many congratulations to you...


----------



## abhaytomar

josh.machine said:


> Called up DIAC that a CO has been assigned on 5th name starting with L and team is Brisbane 34. Anyone else having same CO or team?


Great !! Did they tell you the CO name? ..... Me too called DIAC and as per them I was assgined a CO on 22 
Aug 2013 ( till date no communication by my CO) and they did not tell me the name of the CO allocated to me...


----------



## mithu93ku

Mjt said:


> Very very happy for you mithu... Many congratulations to you...


Thanks* Mjt*! Expecting the same good news from you soon! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

jre05 said:


> Congratulations Mithu, starting the week with a good news, rock.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


thanks *jre05 *!


----------



## AUS14

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


Congrats mithu and best wishes


----------



## josh.machine

abhaytomar said:


> Great !! Did they tell you the CO name? ..... Me too called DIAC and as per them I was assgined a CO on 22
> Aug 2013 ( till date no communication by my CO) and they did not tell me the name of the CO allocated to me...


Yes they did tell me the name. You have had a long wait man. I dont understand how it works because many people who filed in 1st week of july have already received grants!


----------



## sandhuaman

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


congrats mithu............................

:lock1:


----------



## sandhuaman

iamafreak said:


> was it 190 or 189?


its 190 mate


----------



## manan_1986

sandhuaman said:


> congrats mithu............................
> 
> :lock1:


Congrats to those who got the GMail today, People who have applied after me has also received their grants, I dont know how much more do i have to wait to get my Grant....


----------



## sandhuaman

brizi said:


> Hi all,
> we lodged our application on 8th august did medicals o 22 Aug and medicals received on 26 august by DIAC. Organize your medical link disappeared after 26 Aug and is showing no health examination required for this person for the visa sub class.My question is as i ma not sure whether a CO has been allotted to us yet or not should we upload any proof that our medical have been done something like payment receipts or confirmation from diac that they received our medicals on 26aug.On the e visa page it still shows recommended in front of medicals but the link is no more to organize it.Any advice or suggestions are most welcome.
> 
> Regards
> Brizi


hi brizi..

are you offshore or onshore applicant????????????




thanks in advance:lock1:


----------



## sandhuaman

hi solarik...........

any good news??

co assigned or not ???????????


----------



## mithu93ku

sylvia_australia said:


> Dum dum diga diga re aya visa visa re
> Congrats


Ha ha ha ! Thanks *sylvia_australia*.


----------



## nicky_8022

*Mystery...*

Called Diac - CO assigned - team 33 - no more info given...mystery is maintained...:tsk:


----------



## abhaytomar

josh.machine said:


> Yes they did tell me the name. You have had a long wait man. I dont understand how it works because many people who filed in 1st week of july have already received grants!


You are right man.... I believe some priority is defined on multiple factors based on the profile (ANZSCO code) of the candidate, a merit list of the points claimed by same profile (ANZSCO code) candidates and the current location of the candidates.
Nothing else I can figure out here at the moment.
As per DIAC I am allocated a CO on 22 Aug 2013 but I am not contacted by any CO till date, if CO is assigned to me then I think he should have contacted me for my PCC (indian) and Medicals for which I have not gone thru yet.


----------



## ramanj

Hey guys its been 12 days thati have sent the PCC to my CO. No reply yet. Will it be OK if i call CO and ask for update or email for the same.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


Congratulations mithu. Enjoy your day


----------



## Ben 10

ramanj said:


> Hey guys its been 12 days thati have sent the PCC to my CO. No reply yet. Will it be OK if i call CO and ask for update or email for the same.


you can just mail your Co , regarding any further documents needed ?
he may update your status !!


----------



## expatdude

Friends, 


What does it mean ?

When i logged in today I found the following message instead of organize link. Can you please tell me does it mean the medical clearance if yes then i can email to my CO

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


Thanks in advance


----------



## tds2013

abhaytomar said:


> You are right man.... I believe some priority is defined on multiple factors based on the profile (ANZSCO code) of the candidate, a merit list of the points claimed by same profile (ANZSCO code) candidates and the current location of the candidates.
> Nothing else I can figure out here at the moment.
> As per DIAC I am allocated a CO on 22 Aug 2013 but I am not contacted by any CO till date, if CO is assigned to me then I think he should have contacted me for my PCC (indian) and Medicals for which I have not gone thru yet.


Hang in there...I am hoping the CO would assess your entire application and only then contact you for missing docs. The bright side could be if they ask for only PCC and Meds then no other docs might be required later on...


----------



## speaker

expatdude said:


> Friends,
> 
> 
> What does it mean ?
> 
> When i logged in today I found the following message instead of organize link. Can you please tell me does it mean the medical clearance if yes then i can email to my CO
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


System glitch..


----------



## Ben 10

expatdude said:


> Friends,
> 
> 
> What does it mean ?
> 
> When i logged in today I found the following message instead of organize link. Can you please tell me does it mean the medical clearance if yes then i can email to my CO
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




This was system glitch , please dont worry about that !
It normaly appears for everyone some time


----------



## roposh

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


Heartiest Congratulations to You Mithu!! 

Finally you got what you wanted. I am so happy for you, mate!
Kidnly drop me your gmail ID, as I would like to be in touch with you in future also.

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## Monmatmar

any chance i could add myself on that list?


----------



## roposh

sahil772 said:


> Hi Rooposh,
> I also got same set of docs for me and my wife. In ur docs, u dont need to worry about Australian qualifications and work experience but u do need to upload for identity evidence. U can upload dl, election id, marriage certificate , any other national id that u ve mentioned while lodging visa application.
> Regarding spouse docs, I want to understand from u that ve u filled form 80 for u or ur wife? I m bit confused about form 1221 as to whether is it to be filled for me or spouse.
> About ur child docs relationship evidence , u need to upload all docs that establish relationship between u , spouse nd child. It can marriage certificate, wedding card, some joint pics, some utility bills in ur both names, etc.


Thanks Sahil.
Yes I uploaded form 80 for myself as well as my wife. As for the form 1221, in think it is only for your wife. I have filled it and shall upload it in couple of days. 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## laurinoz

*Hello Mates,
Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO. 
At last the waiting game is over!
I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
Wish me as I love you all! *

O my Mighty Mithu!

Thanks so much for the PM!! I had only one eye open when I read it but am now fully awake:

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

*CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS*
:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
:drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
:first::first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## expatdude

Ben 10 said:


> This was system glitch , please dont worry about that !
> It normaly appears for everyone some time


Thank you very much for the info as i re logged in organize health link appeared again


----------



## silji

silji said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my VISA application on 2nd August and done medical on 4th September. Till yesterday Organize your healthcheck was appearing for me and wife on the online page. Today status got changed to
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> What does it mean ? Please give a reply. My son's medical too done on the same day. But his status not changed. Why his status is not changed.


h s

Status changed back to "Organize your healthcheck".............
Please help me with some valuable information....


----------



## abhaytomar

tds2013 said:


> Hang in there...I am hoping the CO would assess your entire application and only then contact you for missing docs. The bright side could be if they ask for only PCC and Meds then no other docs might be required later on...


Yes, Can't do anything else but wait. You too applied on 25 June 2013 should have got a CO allocated.


----------



## srinu_srn

Hi Mithu,

Congratulations


----------



## sre375

joejohn said:


> Let me create some noise in this thread......
> 
> I got direct grant today!!!!!! :first: :rockon:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983

silji said:


> h s
> 
> Status changed back to "Organize your healthcheck".............
> Please help me with some valuable information....


Oh, seems to be very unusual. 

Please call your clinic and check with them whether they submitted completely the results to e-health.


----------



## expatdude

silji said:


> h s
> 
> Status changed back to "Organize your healthcheck".............
> Please help me with some valuable information....



Buddy same happened to me & this is system glitch do not worry about it.


----------



## ivetka233

Monmatmar said:


> New passport, new number, it is always like that. I would suggest in your case to wait for your grant before getting a new passport, that way it wont delay the processing of your visa. After you get the grant just inform the office of your new passport details using form 424c...
> 
> Or if you think you'll be able to get a new passport before the grant, you can fill up form 1022 with the new passport number.
> 
> Feel free to correct me seniors. Or try calling diac and ask for advise






I would like an advice, if i am apply for new passport already granted PR, what shall i do to able to travel up and down to australia? How does this works as due to different Passport numbers and PR granted on old passport number?


----------



## joejohn

Monmatmar said:


> any chance i could add myself on that list?


Monmatmar, I've added you in the list(look for row # 39) with the info I could find in your signature. This is editable by anyone, so please go ahead and fill whatever info you have. Thanks!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0

BTW, you got invite in May and applied in Jul? Were you waiting for the visa fee to increase??


----------



## ramanj

My COs initials are PM, and i am waiting for her reply since 12 days. Does anyone know what is the response time for her?


----------



## mithu93ku

Thanks sir laurinoz. I strictly followed your last command and before posting to forum I have sent PM to you. :yo::yo::yo::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## tds2013

abhaytomar said:


> Yes, Can't do anything else but wait. You too applied on 25 June 2013 should have got a CO allocated.


i am only hoping that...i believe a CO would have been allocated as many July applications have already been taken up...


----------



## Monmatmar

Joejohn- lol! Unfortunately i was on holiday in june and didnt bother to lodge my application as j dont want to go through applying for bridging visas while i go on the trip. It was too late when i read the email saying theyre increasing the cost. I want to smack my computer and myself!


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all!
> 
> My time line is .........
> ANZS Code 133111 VET:Jan22,2013/ May 10 IELTS May16 EOI May29 WA SS : May29/ June12 Visa Lgd: June19 PCC:July10 CO: July25 ADL 2 MED: July28 Meds Rfrd: July 28Meds Clrd: Sep 07 Grant: september 09,2013 :drum:


Congrats mithu..... all the best


----------



## josh.machine

Got info from DIAC that i had a co allocated on 5th from this team. Got only the first name starting with L.


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Congrats mithu..... all the best


Thanks *whizzard*!


----------



## shyam

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


Congratulations Mithu, Finally haa ooophhh....goodness :wink::wink::wink::wink:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty::rockon::rockon:


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks sir laurinoz. I strictly followed your last command and before posting to forum I have sent PM to you. :yo::yo::yo::hail::hail::hail:


You are awesome! 
Hopefully I'll get to meet you someday in WA


----------



## miteshm82

congratulations mate!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

shyam said:


> Congratulations Mithu, Finally haa ooophhh....goodness :wink::wink::wink::wink:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty::rockon::rockon:


Thanks a lot shyam!


----------



## AUS14

Hello Friends

In the mids of all the grants I wanted to know how to interpret the following emedical msg:

Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed. If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered your case.

The status for Examinations required for this visa application is showing COMPLETED with the health case submitted to DIAC on 12 Aug on 3 Aug consent to eMedical.

The msg is same for all 3 of us (me,wife and son).

I know many of the guys who have already got the grant have received the above msg but I am unable to confirm the medical status even after searching the forum.

Please help me to know whether medicals are referred for all 3 of us. CO is yet to be assigned


----------



## Tans

joejohn said:


> Hey guys! Finally my time has come to share the good news...
> 
> I got direct grant today!!



Hi mate,

Congrats on your grant.

Did you see any change in your medical status in your application before the grant i.e., I think many people will have that status changed to “No health examination required …..blah blah blah”

Or is there any status change once you login to immi website with your TRN and password?

Cheers,
Tans


----------



## gtaark

Congrats Mithu..Who was your CO in T2?

Wish you best of luck.. 



mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


----------



## gtaark

Congrats Laurinoz 



laurinoz said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> O my Mighty Mithu!
> 
> Thanks so much for the PM!! I had only one eye open when I read it but am now fully awake:
> 
> 
> 
> *CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS*
> :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> :first::first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## silji

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Oh, seems to be very unusual.
> 
> Please call your clinic and check with them whether they submitted completely the results to e-health.


Thank you very much for the reply.....


----------



## starwars123

*trn*

Hi do we have trn in the visa acknowledgement receipt? If so where is it? Thanks.


----------



## AUS14

ishaanchal said:


> Hello Friends..
> 
> A little update. After asking for my Medicals, PCC and Proof of Relationship in June 2013, My CO has asked again for my PCC. (The PCC which i provided him earlier in June 2013 is expired now as i got it done a year ago)
> 
> Well .. My consultant told me that it is a good sign as he seems to be back on my case which is pending since long. Trying to get my PCC done again within this week and lloking for a Grant this time.. God please help and Folks please pray for me and everybody else!!
> 
> Regards
> Ishaan & Aanchal


Thats great...yeh at least your CO has spoken to u..but for PCC appointment I think you'll have to wait for a month


----------



## adnan063

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


Congratulation Mithu Bhai...I also got my grant this morning.. eace:


----------



## shyam

mike alic said:


> Hi shyam
> 
> Police certificate is required for children as well?
> 
> I thought for children Medical and Police certificate not required. .
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mike,

Yes you are correct. Police clearance is not required for the children below some age but Medical is a must i guess.


----------



## Gurpreethm

adnan063 said:


> Congratulation Mithu Bhai...I also got my grant this morning.. eace:


Congrats Adnan


----------



## shyam

Simple99 said:


> I am bit confused with question 14 in Form 26. I applied under 190 and include myself,wife and 1.5 years old kid.
> I put "NO" all the questions in 14 for all of us. (myself,wife,child).
> 
> 
> Form 26
> 
> Question 14.
> 
> 14. are you
> 
> (a) A protection visa applicant - NO
> (b) an unaccompanied minor refugee child - NO
> (c) a refugee who has lived or is living in a camp - NO
> (d) a child for adoption be an Australian resident ? - NO
> (e) an Australians state or Territory welfare Supported child - NO
> 
> 
> 
> can someone tell me that above filling is corrected ?please confirm as i am going to do medical test tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Correct!!


----------



## Aparwar

adnan063 said:


> Congratulation Mithu Bhai...I also got my grant this morning.. eace:


Congrats mate....


----------



## Gurpreethm

Its is possible that msg for health is showing 'No health examination required.....' But still ur medicals are reffered.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

*Form 929*



ivetka233 said:


> I would like an advice, if i am apply for new passport already granted PR, what shall i do to able to travel up and down to australia? How does this works as due to different Passport numbers and PR granted on old passport number?


Hi Ivetka233,

Use the attached form and fill the Passport details [Ques 1-7 and Ques 17-19] which ever applies to you. The Questions I have marked are only for changing Passport details.
Send it your CO and get this changed. It usually takes 1-2 week.

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## adnan063

*Grant Mail*


Guys...
Good news from me...
Got my grant Letter this morning for my 190 application.
CO: Team 4. Last Date of arrival: 02-sep-2014.
Hope to move Adelaide by next April. lane:

eace: eace:

Best wishes for u all..and many many thanks...


----------



## shyam

Gurpreethm said:


> My 8th week is going to complete this comming monday.


It seems i am in the same trail.. its 7th week for me. Still waiting for my CO.
Have sent all documents to my agent and they are sent to immigration through mail.

So waiting...


----------



## Gurpreethm

shyam said:


> It seems i am in the same trail.. its 7th week for me. Still waiting for my CO.
> Have sent all documents to my agent and they are sent to immigration through mail.
> 
> So waiting...


Shyam my 8 week is going to complete 2morrow and no news about my CO


----------



## AUS14

AUS14 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> In the mids of all the grants I wanted to know how to interpret the following emedical msg:
> 
> Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed. If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered your case.
> 
> The status for Examinations required for this visa application is showing COMPLETED with the health case submitted to DIAC on 12 Aug on 3 Aug consent to eMedical.
> 
> The msg is same for all 3 of us (me,wife and son).
> 
> I know many of the guys who have already got the grant have received the above msg but I am unable to confirm the medical status even after searching the forum.
> 
> Please help me to know whether medicals are referred for all 3 of us. CO is yet to be assigned


Anyone who will be able to answer my query?


----------



## andyv

Guyss...got my grant today... thank u guys for all your support and blessings. Please pm me if u need any help or any doubt. I ll happy to help. Cheers guys


----------



## AUS14

In the mids of all the grants I wanted to know how to interpret the following emedical msg:

Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed. If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered your case.

The status for Examinations required for this visa application is showing COMPLETED with the health case submitted to DIAC on 12 Aug on 3 Aug consent to eMedical.

The msg is same for all 3 of us (me,wife and son).

I know many of the guys who have already got the grant have received the above msg but I am unable to confirm the medical status even after searching the forum.

Please help me to know whether medicals are referred for all 3 of us. CO is yet to be assigned


----------



## andyv

Guyss...got my grant today... thank u guys for all your support and blessings. Please pm me if u need any help or any doubt. I ll happy to help. Cheers guys


----------



## AUS14

In the mids of all the grants I wanted to know how to interpret the following emedical msg:

Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed. If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered your case.

The status for Examinations required for this visa application is showing COMPLETED with the health case submitted to DIAC on 12 Aug on 3 Aug consent to eMedical.

The msg is same for all 3 of us (me,wife and son).

I know many of the guys who have already got the grant have received the above msg but I am unable to confirm the medical status even after searching the forum.

Please help me to know whether medicals are referred for all 3 of us. CO is yet to be assigned


----------



## salamlemon

adnan063 said:


> Guys...
> Good news from me...
> Got my grant Letter this morning for my 190 application.
> CO: Team 4. Last Date of arrival: 02-sep-2014.
> Hope to move Adelaide by next April. lane:
> 
> eace: eace:
> 
> Best wishes for u all..and many many thanks...


Congratulations. How many years of experience did you claim? Any idea whether CO's are cutting off 2 years of experience for having non aussie education or not?


----------



## jes123

Hello all,

What documents should be attached to show the proof for the work experience for 190. Payslips or bank statements? booklet 6 states payslips and etc. It did not mention of anything else.

Anyone who has already applied, Please do share your knowledge. ray: ray2:

Thanks


----------



## expatdude

salamlemon said:


> Congratulations. How many years of experience did you claim? Any idea whether CO's are cutting off 2 years of experience for having non aussie education or not?


Is not true ! team adelaides are fast than others


----------



## mike alic

jes123 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> What documents should be attached to show the proof for the work experience for 190. Payslips or bank statements? booklet 6 states payslips and etc. It did not mention of anything else.
> 
> Anyone who has already applied, Please do share your knowledge. ray: ray2:
> 
> Thanks


Are you applying for SS? or you want to lodge visa?

for SS, its mentioned at respective State site.


thanks!


----------



## needpr

andyv said:


> Guyss...got my grant today... thank u guys for all your support and blessings. Please pm me if u need any help or any doubt. I ll happy to help. Cheers guys


Heartiest Congratulations


----------



## jogiyogi

*#change passport*



varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi Ivetka233,
> 
> Use the attached form and fill the Passport details [Ques 1-7 and Ques 17-19] which ever applies to you. The Questions I have marked are only for changing Passport details.
> Send it your CO and get this changed. It usually takes 1-2 week.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Abhishek


Thanks abhishesk,
That is what i was looking for. I appreciate your prompt help in this regard.


----------



## mithu93ku

adnan063 said:


> Guys...
> Good news from me...
> Got my grant Letter this morning for my 190 application.
> CO: Team 4. Last Date of arrival: 02-sep-2014.
> Hope to move Adelaide by next April. lane:
> 
> eace: eace:
> 
> Best wishes for u all..and many many thanks...


Congratulations *adnan063*!


----------



## miteshm82

Salary slips and bank statements would make your application strong. 

If you are lacking salary slips, upload bank statements.


----------



## afr_k

afr_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone tell me how long it will take to get a grant after the medicals are done. I finished my medicals on 12 Aug and the link in my application is changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".
> 
> Initially i got one email from my CO on 29th Jul and after that no communication. Team 34 Brisbane
> 
> Tried to reach CO over phone but it always goes to Voice Message .
> 
> Any idea how long it will take ?
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : awaiting...



Hi Friends,

Just wanted to tell the today to my surprise, the health examination link has been change from "No Health examination......." to "Referred....." and then after some time changed back to normal. I was so dissappointed to see that.

Can anyone tell me whats going on ? I was hoping my grant today... but nothing as of now. 

Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sandhuaman

Is there any way we could find out about our medical status.....as there has been no change in the medical status since we have lodged our visa application


----------



## Deee

Hi Friends

I receive my 190 Visa Grant today morning. 

On Ganesh Chaturthi, Visa Grant seems a good start.

Thank you God !!!!!
And Thanks Expat Fellows, journey was long but you all made it easy with your experienced post.


----------



## IndianOZ

Even our son's meds show organize though when we open the link it shows that the report has been received by DIAC. Totally frustrating. I left so many msgs with the CO on phone's answering machine and email id. No replies so far. May be she is on leave. We had thought this new week might bring something good. But not a good start so far


----------



## miteshm82

Deee said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I receive my 190 Visa Grant today morning.
> 
> On Ganesh Chaturthi, Visa Grant seems a good start.
> 
> Thank you God !!!!!
> And Thanks Expat Fellows, journey was long but you all made it easy with your experienced post.


Congratulations!!! :drum::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## 0z_dream

Deee said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I receive my 190 Visa Grant today morning.
> 
> On Ganesh Chaturthi, Visa Grant seems a good start.
> 
> Thank you God !!!!!
> And Thanks Expat Fellows, journey was long but you all made it easy with your experienced post.


congrats dee


----------



## joejohn

Tans said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Congrats on your grant.
> 
> Did you see any change in your medical status in your application before the grant i.e., I think many people will have that status changed to “No health examination required …..blah blah blah”
> 
> Or is there any status change once you login to immi website with your TRN and password?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Thank you Tans.

My health status changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." after the medicals got auto-cleared. It still shows the same. However, all other document list with "received" status disappeared and only one document is there in table - "Grant letter".


----------



## IndianOZ

Deee said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I receive my 190 Visa Grant today morning.
> 
> On Ganesh Chaturthi, Visa Grant seems a good start.
> 
> Thank you God !!!!!
> And Thanks Expat Fellows, journey was long but you all made it easy with your experienced post.



Good!! Congrats Deee......God bless your CO. I wish Bappa bless us too. Wish you all the very best for your future. Any plans when to go to OZ?


----------



## joejohn

andyv said:


> Guyss...got my grant today... thank u guys for all your support and blessings. Please pm me if u need any help or any doubt. I ll happy to help. Cheers guys


Congratulations!!


----------



## joejohn

afr_k said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just wanted to tell the today to my surprise, the health examination link has been change from "No Health examination......." to "Referred....." and then after some time changed back to normal. I was so dissappointed to see that.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whats going on ? I was hoping my grant today... but nothing as of now.
> 
> Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : :fingerscrossed:


Do not worry afr, this is system glitch. Mine also changed like that during system outage sometime back. Once the medical is cleared, it should not go back to referred.


----------



## Simple99

Deee said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I receive my 190 Visa Grant today morning.
> 
> On Ganesh Chaturthi, Visa Grant seems a good start.
> 
> Thank you God !!!!!
> And Thanks Expat Fellows, journey was long but you all made it easy with your experienced post.


Congratulation Buddyy.. Now Party time..


----------



## afr_k

joejohn said:


> Do not worry afr, this is system glitch. Mine also changed like that during system outage sometime back. Once the medical is cleared, it should not go back to referred.


Hi joe,

I hope so.... BTW how do i know whether my medicals are cleared ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

Deee said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I receive my 190 Visa Grant today morning.
> 
> On Ganesh Chaturthi, Visa Grant seems a good start.
> 
> Thank you God !!!!!
> And Thanks Expat Fellows, journey was long but you all made it easy with your experienced post.


Congrats *Deee*! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## joejohn

AUS14 said:


> In the mids of all the grants I wanted to know how to interpret the following emedical msg:
> 
> Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed. If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIAC once a Medical Officer has considered your case.
> 
> The status for Examinations required for this visa application is showing COMPLETED with the health case submitted to DIAC on 12 Aug on 3 Aug consent to eMedical.
> 
> The msg is same for all 3 of us (me,wife and son).
> 
> I know many of the guys who have already got the grant have received the above msg but I am unable to confirm the medical status even after searching the forum.
> 
> Please help me to know whether medicals are referred for all 3 of us. CO is yet to be assigned


Looks like your clinic has just finished uploading the medical report to DIAC. It may take upto 48 hours to auto-clear your medicals. The clinic with emedical may take upto 10 working days to upload your report. Meanwhile, you can also call up your clinic and ask if they have finished with your report.


----------



## sandhuaman

can u pls guide me was there any change in ur medical status after u got ur co....


----------



## The Marine

Ladies and Gentlemen, The Grant is in the inbox 

However told you that seeing the grant makes you feel you are on the moon, don't believe it cause I've just passed MARS 

May all your emails are grants and approval. May all your meds cleared, may all your traffic lights are green... Good luck to everyone.

Thanks to the support which I've never thought it might exist. Take everyone and hope to see you all living down under.
well, it's time to say good bye!

Oh, Here is my timeline

EOI:27July
all docs front loaded
Meds / PCC/ First week of Aug
CO:6 sept.
Grant: 9/9


----------



## joejohn

afr_k said:


> Hi joe,
> 
> I hope so.... BTW how do i know whether my medicals are cleared ?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Visa: 189 | Points Claimed: 65 | Lodged: 01-06-2013 | PCC – 25-06-2013| | CO: 29th Jul | Medicals: 12-08-2013 | Grant : :fingerscrossed:


AFAIK, if your medical status changes to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.", it means it is cleared.


----------



## mithu93ku

The Marine said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, The Grant is in the inbox
> 
> However told you that seeing the grant makes you feel you are on the moon, don't believe it cause I've just passed MARS
> 
> May all your emails are grants and approval. May all your meds cleared, may all your traffic lights are green... Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Thanks to the support which I've never thought it might exist. Take everyone and hope to see you all living down under.
> well, it's time to say good bye!
> 
> Oh, Here is my timeline
> 
> EOI:27July
> all docs front loaded
> Meds / PCC/ First week of Aug
> CO:6 sept.
> Grant: 9/9


Congrats *The Marine*! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:
What a Day! Four grants so far!


----------



## Gurpreethm

The Marine said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, The Grant is in the inbox
> 
> However told you that seeing the grant makes you feel you are on the moon, don't believe it cause I've just passed MARS
> 
> May all your emails are grants and approval. May all your meds cleared, may all your traffic lights are green... Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Thanks to the support which I've never thought it might exist. Take everyone and hope to see you all living down under.
> well, it's time to say good bye!
> 
> Oh, Here is my timeline
> 
> EOI:27July
> all docs front loaded
> Meds / PCC/ First week of Aug
> CO:6 sept.
> Grant: 9/9


Congrats


----------



## Aparwar

The Marine said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, The Grant is in the inbox
> 
> However told you that seeing the grant makes you feel you are on the moon, don't believe it cause I've just passed MARS
> 
> May all your emails are grants and approval. May all your meds cleared, may all your traffic lights are green... Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Thanks to the support which I've never thought it might exist. Take everyone and hope to see you all living down under.
> well, it's time to say good bye!
> 
> Oh, Here is my timeline
> 
> EOI:27July
> all docs front loaded
> Meds / PCC/ First week of Aug
> CO:6 sept.
> Grant: 9/9


Congrats mate. ...


----------



## Aparwar

Deee said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I receive my 190 Visa Grant today morning.
> 
> On Ganesh Chaturthi, Visa Grant seems a good start.
> 
> Thank you God !!!!!
> And Thanks Expat Fellows, journey was long but you all made it easy with your experienced post.


Congrats mate. ..


----------



## CaptainR

*September 2013:- 189/190 Visa Applicants*

Perhaps a premature thread, however I thought it would be a good idea to start a new thread for those of us who are going for the 189 or 190 visas and have applied this month. 

The waiting period for case officers appears to be around 10 weeks or so at the moment, so it's a long wait to go, but hopefully DIAC process them a little earlier.

We received our invite on the 2nd September and applied on the 5th September and frontloaded our PCC's and documents and had our Medical on the 4th September which isn't eHealth (paper Medicals) so are waiting for those to be updated.

All of our documents on eVisa are showing as 'Received' and the application as 'In Progress'.

Please share your stories and situation so far, and please keep your timelines up to date.


----------



## earldro

The Marine said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, The Grant is in the inbox
> 
> However told you that seeing the grant makes you feel you are on the moon, don't believe it cause I've just passed MARS
> 
> May all your emails are grants and approval. May all your meds cleared, may all your traffic lights are green... Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Thanks to the support which I've never thought it might exist. Take everyone and hope to see you all living down under.
> well, it's time to say good bye!
> 
> Oh, Here is my timeline
> 
> EOI:27July
> all docs front loaded
> Meds / PCC/ First week of Aug
> CO:6 sept.
> Grant: 9/9


Wow congrats buddy.. the 2nd UAE resident in the last few days.. hope my Fay is this week too.. wife's IELTS results coming on Wednesday.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## RNAussie

earldro said:


> Wow congrats buddy.. the 2nd UAE resident in the last few days.. hope my Fay is this week too.. wife's IELTS results coming on Wednesday.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Earldro,

My med is 1/8. We are so close as urs is 31/7 ( inform me when urs is cleared ( pls


----------



## mithu93ku

Fleury of grant for subclass 190 visa!


----------



## ssaditya

mithu93ku said:


> Fleury of grant for subclass 190 visa!


congrats mithu93ku:yield::thumb:


----------



## earldro

RNAussie said:


> Earldro,
> 
> My med is 1/8. We are so close as urs is 31/7 ( inform me when urs is cleared ( pls


My meds have not been referred mate.. they were cleared on 5th Aug, I'm only awaiting my wife's IELTS results.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## RNAussie

earldro said:


> My meds have not been referred mate.. they were cleared on 5th Aug, I'm only awaiting my wife's IELTS results.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Earldro

When were ur meds submitted to diac?

That means auto-referred date


----------



## Deee

Thank you All for your Wishes.
I m planning to fly in the end of Oct,13.

Any body thr to join me????


----------



## CaptainR

Further information on what I have uploaded, if anyone can suggest any further documents, please advise:

EOI Invite: 02 September 2013
Medical: 4 September 2013 (Not eHealth)
189 Visa Applied: 5th September 2013
All documents uploaded: 6th September 2013
Documents showing as received: 7th September 2013

As we frontloaded the PCC's and Form 80, we are just waiting on the Medical status to change on eVisa once they receive the application.



*Main Applicant:*

Passport
IELTS
Skill Assessment
Employment Letters
Police Clearances
Form 80
Qualifications
Birth Certificate
Professional License
Resume/CV
Selection of Payslips from last 10 years.
Resident Cards, Drivers License and UK National Insurance Card
Work ID Cards from last 10 years


*Wife:*

Birth Certificate
Passport
Police Clearance Certificates
IELTS
Marriage License
Form 80


*Son*

Birth Certificate
Passport
Travel Stamps/Resident Visa
Family Photos

*Step Daughter*

Birth Certificate
Passport
Travel Stamps/Resident Visa
Family Photos
School Report from Oman
Sole Custody court document
Affadavit
Statutory Declaration


----------



## sylvia_australia

Deee said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I receive my 190 Visa Grant today morning.
> 
> On Ganesh Chaturthi, Visa Grant seems a good start.
> 
> Thank you God !!!!!
> And Thanks Expat Fellows, journey was long but  you all made it easy with your experienced post.


Congrats


----------



## Going there

adnan063
Deee
mithu93ku
The Marine

Great news today!!! perferct start of the week and up to new life!
CONGRATULATIONS!
:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
:llama: :llama: :llama:


----------



## earldro

RNAussie said:


> Earldro
> 
> When were ur meds submitted to diac?
> 
> That means auto-referred date


They were auto cleared within 2 hours of it being submitted by the medical center, so 5th Aug

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Deee

Congrds To Mithu93ku , The Marine, and adnan063.

mithu93ku, i remember we were sailing in same boat.

What you all have plans further.


----------



## ssaditya

Deee said:


> Thank you All for your Wishes.
> I m planning to fly in the end of Oct,13.
> 
> Any body thr to join me????


congrats deee:lock1::thumb:


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Congratulations to Adnan, Deee and Marine. 

Looks like all the CO's are back to work after the elections. Thanks to Tony Abott


----------



## ssaditya

i dont find any change in my link regarding medicals


----------



## ssaditya

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Congratulations to Adnan, Deee and Marine.
> 
> Looks like all the CO's are back to work after the elections. Thanks to Tony Abott


u lodged ur application one day before us


----------



## CaptainR

189 Spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

190 Spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...UYxV25ocHprSlFYalE&f=true&noheader=true&gid=0


----------



## Deee

IndianOZ said:


> Good!! Congrats Deee......God bless your CO. I wish Bappa bless us too. Wish you all the very best for your future. Any plans when to go to OZ?


Thanks IndianOz,

God Bless CO....... LOL.

I am planning to move in Oct end.


----------



## expatdude

Congratulations to Mithu93, Adnan, Deee and Marine. 

Have a happy life in Australia


----------



## PDHUNT

joejohn said:


> Hey guys! Finally my time has come to share the good news...
> 
> I got direct grant today!!


Hi John,

Many Many Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## solarik

sandhuaman said:


> hi solarik...........
> 
> any good news??
> 
> co assigned or not ???????????


Hi sandhuaman,

Nothing.... no CO, no Grant, no changes in visa page


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

ssaditya said:


> u lodged ur application one day before us


I did it on 10th August. So you would get the result two days before mine

Will pray Ganesha to grant our VISA's sooner by removing any obstacles


----------



## IndianOZ

Congrats The Marine.!!!!!!Mithu you are right today is the celebration day for all of us..Four of our friends have got the Golden mail. Dead Happy for you guys!!All the best.


----------



## PDHUNT

andyv said:


> Guyss...got my grant today... thank u guys for all your support and blessings. Please pm me if u need any help or any doubt. I ll happy to help. Cheers guys



Congratulations and celebrations .......
Hummm...
Grants are flowing like anything in this month......
This means member of this forum has done their home work very well so that they got their grants in time(in some case direct grant before time).

This Forum really helps and provide good support to those who are willing to migrate to Australia.


----------



## thanich

Hi, 

adnan063, Deee, mithu93ku and The Marine…

Congrats to all you guys.. Do you have any idea about Rocky…..?


----------



## anshuashu

anybody rcvd an enqiry call from DIAC????


----------



## mithu93ku

anshuashu said:


> anybody rcvd an enqiry call from DIAC????


I have not received any enquiry call from DIAC and got my grant today!


----------



## ssaditya

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I did it on 10th August. So you would get the result two days before mine
> 
> Will pray Ganesha to grant our VISA's sooner by removing any obstacles


even am praying for the same.....let ganesha praise us with golden mail soon am bribing with laddus and fruits today :thumb:


----------



## IndianOZ

Congrats Mithu!!! Keep us posted of your further plans as we are also WA 190.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

We only have 10 more members who lodged their VISA before August and haven’t been contacted by CO. Wish this week would be great and all of them would get their grants.

I don’t see any pattern in which CO’s prioritize the applicants. One interesting observation is that, seven of these ten members are nominated from NSW.

lachuupriya (28-Jun), rocky balboa (2-Jul), amitgupte (3-Jul), Ram2013 (10-Jul), Andy2013 (13-Jul), Sankar (15-Jul), GS (16-Jul), Jinesh (18-Jul), wyn (22-Jul), Shyam (24-Jul)

We also have IndianOZ (30-Jun) who was waiting for clearance from MOC.


----------



## mithu93ku

thanich said:


> Hi,
> 
> adnan063, Deee, mithu93ku and The Marine…
> 
> Congrats to all you guys.. Do you have any idea about Rocky…..?


Rocky is our angry bird! He is too emotional to wish us! :flame::flame:


----------



## shyam

The spreadsheets seems to be updated with all the latest updates.
Thanks guys!! 

Congratulations to all the guys who got Grants Today!!!

Though who have applied after me got Grants, i have also seen others before my date too are waiting. Hope everyone in the queue get their Grants as early as possible. Wish for today on the festival eve  

Hope its not a too much wish for the god 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## thanich

mithu93ku said:


> Rocky is our angry bird! He is too emotional to wish us! :flame::flame:


May be he is.. Any way wish him good luck..


What about you.. When you are flying…?


----------



## ssaditya

ChinnuBangalore said:


> We only have 10 more members who lodged their VISA before August and haven’t been contacted by CO. Wish this week would be great and all of them would get their grants.
> 
> I don’t see any pattern in which CO’s prioritize the applicants. One interesting observation is that, seven of these ten members are nominated from NSW.
> 
> lachuupriya (28-Jun), rocky balboa (2-Jul), amitgupte (3-Jul), Ram2013 (10-Jul), Andy2013 (13-Jul), Sankar (15-Jul), GS (16-Jul), Jinesh (18-Jul), wyn (22-Jul), Shyam (24-Jul)
> 
> We also have IndianOZ (30-Jun) who was waiting for clearance from MOC.


i think for nsw co's are taking much time:lock1:


----------



## IndianOZ

And we used to think that for WA. But I think WA has got many grants these last 2 weeks if taken average. Please dont worry, Ganpati Bappa will listen to your pray.


----------



## dominicpcl

I've met up with 2 migration agents and I could apply PR under subclass 190 with state sponsored by Perth. Both agent told me that there's a 2 years bind in Perth but they said it's a moral bind. Which I'm not really sure about it. They said I could land at Perth and travel to Melbourne directly if I want to, without fulfilling the 2 years bind in Perth. They claimed that the federal is the one who approve/renew my PR, so they would not care whether you serve the 2 years bind or not.

I've friends over Melbourne that could provide me with accommodation so I could save up some money over there. Secondly, I need to enroll my son for primary school once touch down Aus and we plan to buy a house. it will be a hassle for us to stay in Perth for 2 years to fulfill the bond and move the whole family to Melbourne later on.

My question is, will Perth takes legal action on me if I did not fulfill the 2 years stay? Is it possible for me to renew my PR for the following 5 years without fulfilling the bond?


----------



## mithu93ku

dominicpcl said:


> I've met up with 2 migration agents and I could apply PR under subclass 190 with state sponsored by Perth. Both agent told me that there's a 2 years bind in Perth but they said it's a moral bind. Which I'm not really sure about it. They said I could land at Perth and travel to Melbourne directly if I want to, without fulfilling the 2 years bind in Perth. They claimed that the federal is the one who approve/renew my PR, so they would not care whether you serve the 2 years bind or not.
> 
> I've friends over Melbourne that could provide me with accommodation so I could save up some money over there. Secondly, I need to enroll my son for primary school once touch down Aus and we plan to buy a house. it will be a hassle for us to stay in Perth for 2 years to fulfill the bond and move the whole family to Melbourne later on.
> 
> My question is, will Perth takes legal action on me if I did not fulfill the 2 years stay? Is it possible for me to renew my PR for the following 5 years without fulfilling the bond?


Then I will suggest don't take WA ss. Yo will take 5 points from WA ss but will not fulfill the small obligation of the state.... the forum can question about your ethics. What is more, get ready for the consequences of the immigration laws coming any moment!


----------



## ssaditya

IndianOZ said:


> And we used to think that for WA. But I think WA has got many grants these last 2 weeks if taken average. Please dont worry, Ganpati Bappa will listen to your pray.


hoping the best everyone should get good news soon waiting for the upcoming golden days sri ganesha sharanam


----------



## dominicpcl

mithu93ku said:


> Then I will suggest don't take WA ss. Yo will take 5 points from WA ss but will not fulfill the small obligation of the state.... the forum can question about your ethics. What is more, get ready for the consequence of the immigration laws coming any moment!


I understand this and I personally does not agree to this. That is why I asked before I proceed. I just would want to know how true the statement is as I don't feel comfortable about it.


----------



## mithu93ku

dominicpcl said:


> I understand this and I personally does not agree to this. That is why I asked before I proceed. I just would want to know how true the statement is as I don't feel comfortable about it.


Okay come to the point...... the statement is not true. :drum::drum:


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

I had submitted my EOI. I am getting 60pt under subclass 189.
if I select subclass 190, my point become 65.

Now after selecting subclass 190, state will check my application by itself and contact me or I have to contact them 1 by 1.

My point breakdown is 
Age _______________30
Experience __________15
Education ___________15
IELTS ______________00 (Listening=6.5, Reading=7.0, Writing=6.0, Speaking=7.5) (Overall 7 but minimum 6)
Total ______________60.

Please suggest me how to proceed. My occupation is Software Engineer ( 261313 ) which is under prorata category. 
Now which state can accept my application and how I can contact each state 1 by 1 if it is required?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## dominicpcl

mithu93ku said:


> Okay come to the point...... the statement is not true. :drum::drum:


now my concern is how much more lie to the whole process of application they explained to me earlier on...


----------



## ssaditya

dominicpcl said:


> I've met up with 2 migration agents and I could apply PR under subclass 190 with state sponsored by Perth. Both agent told me that there's a 2 years bind in Perth but they said it's a moral bind. Which I'm not really sure about it. They said I could land at Perth and travel to Melbourne directly if I want to, without fulfilling the 2 years bind in Perth. They claimed that the federal is the one who approve/renew my PR, so they would not care whether you serve the 2 years bind or not.
> 
> I've friends over Melbourne that could provide me with accommodation so I could save up some money over there. Secondly, I need to enroll my son for primary school once touch down Aus and we plan to buy a house. it will be a hassle for us to stay in Perth for 2 years to fulfill the bond and move the whole family to Melbourne later on.
> 
> My question is, will Perth takes legal action on me if I did not fulfill the 2 years stay? Is it possible for me to renew my PR for the following 5 years without fulfilling the bond?






you can change ur nominated state if u show some valid reasons such as limited job vanancy and also the rejection letter of jobs in ur state but u can do that only if u stay for more than 6 months in wa...so try in that way


----------



## dominicpcl

ssaditya said:


> you can change ur nominated state if u show some valid reasons such as limited job vanancy and also the rejection letter of jobs in ur state but u can do that only if u stay for more than 6 months in wa...so try in that way


thanks for the info. I'll see if the agent could work on other subclass for me which does not require any bond or state binding.


----------



## ssaditya

all the best for that


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

I had submitted my EOI. I am getting 60pt under subclass 189.
if I select subclass 190, my point become 65.

Now after selecting subclass 190, state will check my application by itself and contact me or I have to contact them 1 by 1.

My point breakdown is
Age _______________30
Experience __________15
Education ___________15
IELTS ______________00 (Listening=6.5, Reading=7.0, Writing=6.0, Speaking=7.5) (Overall 7 but minimum 6)
Total ______________60.

Please suggest me how to proceed. My occupation is Software Engineer ( 261313 ) which is under prorata category.
Now which state can accept my application and how I can contact each state 1 by 1 if it is required?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## unnat_upadhyay

Hi,

I got the TRN number of my visa 190 application. How to check the progress of the visa application. Can any body advice ??

Regards,

Unnat


----------



## mithu93ku

ssaditya said:


> you can change ur nominated state if u show some valid reasons such as limited job vanancy and also the rejection letter of jobs in ur state but u can do that only if u stay for more than 6 months in wa...so try in that way


Lot of words have been written in this forum about it. So, *ssaditya* don't suggest the gap of laws and values. Some people may take the advantages of this and true people struggling with situation, may not get this benefit from authorities in future. You see, his problem is not limited job vacancy and the rejection letter of jobs.


----------



## ssaditya

yes that is true Mithu93ku..............we all are waiting for our grants and we are even ready to struggle for after grtting pr.....


----------



## ssaditya

when are u landing to wa


----------



## miteshm82

Not possible with TRN only. 

You must have your password to check your application status.


----------



## ojhaa

joejohn said:


> Monmatmar, I've added you in the list(look for row # 39) with the info I could find in your signature. This is editable by anyone, so please go ahead and fill whatever info you have. Thanks!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0
> 
> BTW, you got invite in May and applied in Jul? Were you waiting for the visa fee to increase??


Is there a way the spread sheet can be maintained sorted by application date


----------



## roposh

CaptainR said:


> Perhaps a premature thread, however I thought it would be a good idea to start a new thread for those of us who are going for the 189 or 190 visas and have applied this month.
> 
> The waiting period for case officers appears to be around 10 weeks or so at the moment, so it's a long wait to go, but hopefully DIAC process them a little earlier.
> 
> We received our invite on the 2nd September and applied on the 5th September and frontloaded our PCC's and documents and had our Medical on the 4th September which isn't eHealth (paper Medicals) so are waiting for those to be updated.
> 
> All of our documents on eVisa are showing as 'Received' and the application as 'In Progress'.
> 
> Please share your stories and situation so far, and please keep your timelines up to date.


Hello Captain!
My timeline is almost identical to yours. My vic Ss approved on Sep 3 and applied visa on Sep 05. Uploaded almost all the documents that you have mentioned in your above post, including PCC and Form 80. My Medicals are scheduled for Sep 12th.

And yes, the status of all the documents that i have uploaded so far appears as 'recieved'.

Thats about it 

by the way, under which category did you upload the family pictures for your son? So far I have only uploaded his birth certificate and passport. 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## adnan063

salamlemon said:


> Congratulations. How many years of experience did you claim? Any idea whether CO's are cutting off 2 years of experience for having non aussie education or not?


I have claimed 5years experience. Applied through ACS for Network admin(old format) and my graduation is on ICT. I hav also graduated from non-aus institute. 
No deduction from my experience. 

And from my other colleague's experience no one yet faced this deduction.


----------



## gtaark

I don't know..I might be wrong, but people who have applied in "May 2013" seem to have taken long time for GRANT from Adl T2...there are still many applications pending...including mine ofcourse :ballchain: 

Any reason?


----------



## adnan063

0z_dream said:


> Congrats, May i knw ur acs, is it old format or new and how may points in total.


Old format ACS. Claimed 60 points with 5years of experience.


----------



## adnan063

The Marine said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, The Grant is in the inbox
> 
> However told you that seeing the grant makes you feel you are on the moon, don't believe it cause I've just passed MARS
> 
> May all your emails are grants and approval. May all your meds cleared, may all your traffic lights are green... Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Thanks to the support which I've never thought it might exist. Take everyone and hope to see you all living down under.
> well, it's time to say good bye!
> 
> Oh, Here is my timeline
> 
> EOI:27July
> all docs front loaded
> Meds / PCC/ First week of Aug
> CO:6 sept.
> Grant: 9/9


Congrats THE MARINE.... \m/


----------



## Gurpreethm

My consultant call DIAC today and they requested 2 more docs, both was uploaded on eVisa but DIAC was not able to download the same. So consultant share the same through mail to my CO.


----------



## CaptainR

roposh said:


> Hello Captain!
> My timeline is almost identical to yours. My vic Ss approved on Sep 3 and applied visa on Sep 05. Uploaded almost all the documents that you have mentioned in your above post, including PCC and Form 80. My Medicals are scheduled for Sep 12th.
> 
> And yes, the status of all the documents that i have uploaded so far appears as 'recieved'.
> 
> Thats about it
> 
> by the way, under which category did you upload the family pictures for your son? So far I have only uploaded his birth certificate and passport.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hi Roposh,

Good to hear from someone on a similar timeline. For the family photo I put it under 'Evidence of Family Unit' which was showing as recommended. So I put a few photos with descriptions into a three page PDF file and uploaded it.


----------



## sandhuaman

solarik said:


> Hi sandhuaman,
> 
> Nothing.... no CO, no Grant, no changes in visa page


hi solarik\

can u plz share ur medical status??

ours is showing [the health examination of the above applicant has yet to be determined..............

waiting for ur reply 
thanks in advance


----------



## mayankp

Very happy to see 2-3 grants every working day. Congratulations to all who have received grant today.

My agent submitted my required documents (PCC, form 80 etc.) today now waiting period starts for further communication from CO.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## india2aus

Hey guys

I thought I would share, I just got my grant letter today. Thanks all you guys for your support and help through the entire process.

I wanted to share how I got my Visa Grant. I called DIAC today (after 10 weeks) as I had not been contacted by my CO and my medical stated "Recommended" though I had done my Medicals mid July. I was told that my CO was LR from Brisbane Team 33 and I should email [email protected] with my query. 

I emailed this address today at 12:30pm enquiring about my Medicals. At 3pm I had an email with my grant letter and I was totally ecstatic with their quick response.

Hope this helps. Good luck to all you guys! Your letter is just around the corner.. They are processing Applications really quickly these days.. Fingers Crossed!

------------
IELTS: 8 in each Mar 2013 || 261311 - Analyst Programmer ACS +Ve: 27th June 2013 || EOI Submitted: 70 Points 28th June 2013 || Invite 189: 1st July 2013 || Lodge: 1st July 2013 || PCC: July 2013 || Meds: Jul 2013 || CO: Sept 2013 || Visa Grant: 9th Sept 2013


----------



## india2aus

Hey guys

I thought I would share, I just got my grant letter today. Thanks all you guys for your support and help through the entire process.

I wanted to share how I got my Visa Grant. I called DIAC today (after 10 weeks) as I had not been contacted by my CO and my medical stated "Recommended" though I had done my Medicals mid July. I was told that my CO was LR from Brisbane Team 33 and I should email [email protected] with my query. 

I emailed this address today at 12:30pm enquiring about my Medicals. At 3pm I had an email with my grant letter and I was totally ecstatic with their quick response.

Hope this helps. Good luck to all you guys! Your letter is just around the corner.. They are processing Applications really quickly these days.. Fingers Crossed!

------------
IELTS: 8 in each Mar 2013 || 261311 - Analyst Programmer ACS +Ve: 27th June 2013 || EOI Submitted: 70 Points 28th June 2013 || Invite 189: 1st July 2013 || Lodge: 1st July 2013 || PCC: July 2013 || Meds: Jul 2013 || CO: Sept 2013 || Visa Grant: 9th Sept 2013


----------



## joejohn

india2aus said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I thought I would share, I just got my grant letter today. Thanks all you guys for your support and help through the entire process.
> 
> I wanted to share how I got my Visa Grant. I called DIAC today (after 10 weeks) as I had not been contacted by my CO and my medical stated "Recommended" though I had done my Medicals mid July. I was told that my CO was LR from Brisbane Team 33 and I should email [email protected] with my query.
> 
> I emailed this address today at 12:30pm enquiring about my Medicals. At 3pm I had an email with my grant letter and I was totally ecstatic with their quick response.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck to all you guys! Your letter is just around the corner.. They are processing Applications really quickly these days.. Fingers Crossed!
> 
> ------------
> IELTS: 8 in each Mar 2013 || 261311 - Analyst Programmer ACS +Ve: 27th June 2013 || EOI Submitted: 70 Points 28th June 2013 || Invite 189: 1st July 2013 || Lodge: 1st July 2013 || PCC: July 2013 || Meds: Jul 2013 || CO: Sept 2013 || Visa Grant: 9th Sept 2013


Congratulations!!


----------



## solarik

sandhuaman said:


> hi solarik\
> 
> can u plz share ur medical status??
> 
> ours is showing [the health examination of the above applicant has yet to be determined..............
> 
> waiting for ur reply
> thanks in advance


We did our meds on 13 aug, next day it was auto-cleared for both of us. Since then most of all time it is showing 'no healt examination......' But sometimes I can see message what you mention above. Usually after few hours meds status returns back to normal


----------



## Aparwar

india2aus said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I thought I would share, I just got my grant letter today. Thanks all you guys for your support and help through the entire process.
> 
> I wanted to share how I got my Visa Grant. I called DIAC today (after 10 weeks) as I had not been contacted by my CO and my medical stated "Recommended" though I had done my Medicals mid July. I was told that my CO was LR from Brisbane Team 33 and I should email [email protected] with my query.
> 
> I emailed this address today at 12:30pm enquiring about my Medicals. At 3pm I had an email with my grant letter and I was totally ecstatic with their quick response.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck to all you guys! Your letter is just around the corner.. They are processing Applications really quickly these days.. Fingers Crossed!
> 
> ------------
> IELTS: 8 in each Mar 2013 || 261311 - Analyst Programmer ACS +Ve: 27th June 2013 || EOI Submitted: 70 Points 28th June 2013 || Invite 189: 1st July 2013 || Lodge: 1st July 2013 || PCC: July 2013 || Meds: Jul 2013 || CO: Sept 2013 || Visa Grant: 9th Sept 2013


Congrats man. What number did you call DIAC on?


----------



## mithu93ku

Dear mates, are you tired of wishing us ??:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Get ready for wishing loads of mate tomorrow! :drum::drum:


----------



## roposh

CaptainR said:


> Hi Roposh,
> 
> Good to hear from someone on a similar timeline. For the family photo I put it under 'Evidence of Family Unit' which was showing as recommended. So I put a few photos with descriptions into a three page PDF file and uploaded it.


Thanx Captain!

I shall also do the same. 
Although I have uploaded form 80 for my wife butstill there is form 1221 link appearing below my wife's name so I need to upload that too.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## manan_1986

mithu93ku said:


> Dear mates, are you tired of wishing us ??:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Get ready for wishing loads of mate tomorrow! :drum::drum:


I just hope to receive mine soon man, i have been waiting like for almost a month after submitting my pending documents....


----------



## PDHUNT

mayankp said:


> Very happy to see 2-3 grants every working day. Congratulations to all who have received grant today.
> 
> My agent submitted my required documents (PCC, form 80 etc.) today now waiting period starts for further communication from CO.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Hello Mayank,

Your Grant is now just around the corner.


----------



## shyam

sandhuaman said:


> Is there any way we could find out about our medical status.....as there has been no change in the medical status since we have lodged our visa application


https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
try this. I was able to view mine.


----------



## mayankp

india2aus said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I thought I would share, I just got my grant letter today. Thanks all you guys for your support and help through the entire process.
> 
> I wanted to share how I got my Visa Grant. I called DIAC today (after 10 weeks) as I had not been contacted by my CO and my medical stated "Recommended" though I had done my Medicals mid July. I was told that my CO was LR from Brisbane Team 33 and I should email [email protected] with my query.
> 
> I emailed this address today at 12:30pm enquiring about my Medicals. At 3pm I had an email with my grant letter and I was totally ecstatic with their quick response.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck to all you guys! Your letter is just around the corner.. They are processing Applications really quickly these days.. Fingers Crossed!
> 
> ------------
> IELTS: 8 in each Mar 2013 || 261311 - Analyst Programmer ACS +Ve: 27th June 2013 || EOI Submitted: 70 Points 28th June 2013 || Invite 189: 1st July 2013 || Lodge: 1st July 2013 || PCC: July 2013 || Meds: Jul 2013 || CO: Sept 2013 || Visa Grant: 9th Sept 2013


Congratulations dear.......really they are processing the applications very fast, specially for software engineers.


----------



## PDHUNT

india2aus said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I thought I would share, I just got my grant letter today. Thanks all you guys for your support and help through the entire process.
> 
> I wanted to share how I got my Visa Grant. I called DIAC today (after 10 weeks) as I had not been contacted by my CO and my medical stated "Recommended" though I had done my Medicals mid July. I was told that my CO was LR from Brisbane Team 33 and I should email [email protected] with my query.
> 
> I emailed this address today at 12:30pm enquiring about my Medicals. At 3pm I had an email with my grant letter and I was totally ecstatic with their quick response.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck to all you guys! Your letter is just around the corner.. They are processing Applications really quickly these days.. Fingers Crossed!
> 
> ------------
> IELTS: 8 in each Mar 2013 || 261311 - Analyst Programmer ACS +Ve: 27th June 2013 || EOI Submitted: 70 Points 28th June 2013 || Invite 189: 1st July 2013 || Lodge: 1st July 2013 || PCC: July 2013 || Meds: Jul 2013 || CO: Sept 2013 || Visa Grant: 9th Sept 2013


Congratulation.........:cheer2:

:horn:

See... I told you guys this is the Month of Grant .......:rockon:

Good Luck india2aus:thumb:


----------



## gtaark

On my e-visa Form 80 link is active, which is below the Medical link.

I submitted my Form 80 on Aug 30...Is there a way to check if Form 80 has been cleared


----------



## gtaark

Great site 

What are the other useful sites for information purposes regarding the application?



shyam said:


> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> try this. I was able to view mine.


----------



## akshay1229

mayankp said:


> Very happy to see 2-3 grants every working day. Congratulations to all who have received grant today.
> 
> My agent submitted my required documents (PCC, form 80 etc.) today now waiting period starts for further communication from CO.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Hey..mayank..did u get your CO...when did u apply...pm me on gtalk..
Bcz u know I am having prob in getting PCC from Baroda, PSK..


----------



## akshay1229

india2aus said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I thought I would share, I just got my grant letter today. Thanks all you guys for your support and help through the entire process.
> 
> I wanted to share how I got my Visa Grant. I called DIAC today (after 10 weeks) as I had not been contacted by my CO and my medical stated "Recommended" though I had done my Medicals mid July. I was told that my CO was LR from Brisbane Team 33 and I should email [email protected] with my query.
> 
> I emailed this address today at 12:30pm enquiring about my Medicals. At 3pm I had an email with my grant letter and I was totally ecstatic with their quick response.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck to all you guys! Your letter is just around the corner.. They are processing Applications really quickly these days.. Fingers Crossed!
> 
> ------------
> IELTS: 8 in each Mar 2013 || 261311 - Analyst Programmer ACS +Ve: 27th June 2013 || EOI Submitted: 70 Points 28th June 2013 || Invite 189: 1st July 2013 || Lodge: 1st July 2013 || PCC: July 2013 || Meds: Jul 2013 || CO: Sept 2013 || Visa Grant: 9th Sept 2013


Many congrats....ur post is most useful to others...thanks and good luck to ur New destination...


----------



## india2aus

Aparwar said:


> Congrats man. What number did you call DIAC on?


Its +61 1300 364 613.. But there is a 20 minute wait when you call.


----------



## Aparwar

manan_1986 said:


> I just hope to receive mine soon man, i have been waiting like for almost a month after submitting my pending documents....


Same here man. No sight of my CO after uploading pending docs.


----------



## adc14

gtaark said:


> Great site
> 
> What are the other useful sites for information purposes regarding the application?


What is the date format?


----------



## ojhaa

india2aus said:


> Its +61 1300 364 613.. But there is a 20 minute wait when you call.


Expensive call ....


----------



## Aparwar

india2aus said:


> Its +61 1300 364 613.. But there is a 20 minute wait when you call.


Thanks mate. This seems a premium number, its 100rs a min to calk this. Will use Skype.


----------



## joejohn

ojhaa said:


> Is there a way the spread sheet can be maintained sorted by application date


Just sorted by application date. To sort by any column, just place your cursor on that column and take menu "Data->Sort ...".

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


----------



## expatdude

adc14 said:


> What is the date format?


???


If you filling a form date format will be 09-Sep-2013


----------



## adc14

expatdude said:


> ???
> 
> If you filling a form date format will be 09-Sep-2013


Thanks dude!


----------



## adc14

expatdude said:


> ???
> 
> If you filling a form date format will be 09-Sep-2013


Is HAP ID and application id the same?


----------



## tanvir360

_Tony Abott's election manifesto-_

new govt's policy.........migrant friendly

For the Coalition, 
the issue has never been 
whether or not Australia 
should have a strong 
immigration programme. 
It has always been what’s 
the best programme for 
our country at this time 
and what can best be done 
to help migrants to settle 
quickly into their new life.

_*Dont worry mates-the sun will rise soon for all of expat surfers..................*_


----------



## Simple99

adc14 said:


> Is HAP ID and application id the same?


what does that mean by application id?
if you are meaning "TRN" number then HAP ID AND TRN ARE NOT SAME.


Good luck


----------



## needpr

india2aus said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I thought I would share, I just got my grant letter today. Thanks all you guys for your support and help through the entire process.
> 
> I wanted to share how I got my Visa Grant. I called DIAC today (after 10 weeks) as I had not been contacted by my CO and my medical stated "Recommended" though I had done my Medicals mid July. I was told that my CO was LR from Brisbane Team 33 and I should email [email protected] with my query.
> 
> I emailed this address today at 12:30pm enquiring about my Medicals. At 3pm I had an email with my grant letter and I was totally ecstatic with their quick response.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck to all you guys! Your letter is just around the corner.. They are processing Applications really quickly these days.. Fingers Crossed!
> 
> ------------
> IELTS: 8 in each Mar 2013 || 261311 - Analyst Programmer ACS +Ve: 27th June 2013 || EOI Submitted: 70 Points 28th June 2013 || Invite 189: 1st July 2013 || Lodge: 1st July 2013 || PCC: July 2013 || Meds: Jul 2013 || CO: Sept 2013 || Visa Grant: 9th Sept 2013


Hey India2Aus,

Hertiest congratulations on your grant.

I have a small question. Medical link for myself and my wife has dissappeared and 'No health examinations are .....' text is showing but at the same time the 'Health, Evidence of...' is showing as 'Recommended'. Can you please confirm if Meds for both of us are cleared or if I need to contact DIAC as you did?


----------



## The Shobra

Congratulation to the Marine and mithu93.
and to everyone who got grant today 

From iPhone


----------



## ram2013

ChinnuBangalore said:


> We only have 10 more members who lodged their VISA before August and haven’t been contacted by CO. Wish this week would be great and all of them would get their grants.
> 
> I don’t see any pattern in which CO’s prioritize the applicants. One interesting observation is that, seven of these ten members are nominated from NSW.
> 
> lachuupriya (28-Jun), rocky balboa (2-Jul), amitgupte (3-Jul), Ram2013 (10-Jul), Andy2013 (13-Jul), Sankar (15-Jul), GS (16-Jul), Jinesh (18-Jul), wyn (22-Jul), Shyam (24-Jul)
> 
> We also have IndianOZ (30-Jun) who was waiting for clearance from MOC.


Hi chinnu,

CO is allocated for me on 16august n the process is going on. 

Cheers

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ram2013

ChinnuBangalore said:


> We only have 10 more members who lodged their VISA before August and haven’t been contacted by CO. Wish this week would be great and all of them would get their grants.
> 
> I don’t see any pattern in which CO’s prioritize the applicants. One interesting observation is that, seven of these ten members are nominated from NSW.
> 
> lachuupriya (28-Jun), rocky balboa (2-Jul), amitgupte (3-Jul), Ram2013 (10-Jul), Andy2013 (13-Jul), Sankar (15-Jul), GS (16-Jul), Jinesh (18-Jul), wyn (22-Jul), Shyam (24-Jul)
> 
> We also have IndianOZ (30-Jun) who was waiting for clearance from MOC.


Hi chinnu,

CO is assigned for me on 16th August n process is on going.

Cheers

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## abakik

congrats to all grants receivers, I'm going to call DIAC tomorrow as I've completed 10weeks without any progress noticeable. the bad thing is that the duration of my health examination is about to expire in a week :/


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Dear mates, *are you tired of wishing us* ??:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Get ready for wishing loads of mate tomorrow! :drum::drum:




I am not tired of wishing you *Mr. Mithu.*...

Guess who's Back??????

I have twisted my wrist so not easy to type ..just reading the posts silently..

10 weeks completed and starting my 11th week tomorrow..no CO yet..medicals cleared last week..

Congrats Adnan, The Marine, Mithu and Dee, Mindfreak, Tanvir360..when is my turng coming


----------



## india2aus

needpr said:


> Hey India2Aus,
> 
> Hertiest congratulations on your grant.
> 
> I have a small question. Medical link for myself and my wife has dissappeared and 'No health examinations are .....' text is showing but at the same time the 'Health, Evidence of...' is showing as 'Recommended'. Can you please confirm if Meds for both of us are cleared or if I need to contact DIAC as you did?


Hey needpr

I cannot say anything for sure, as far as I have read in forums "No health..." means that your Medicals are cleared. However your best and most accurate bet would be to contact DIAC or your CO. Call up DIAC and get an email address and team name off them and then confirm things via email.

Hope this helps. My suggestion is to not rely on hear say, just wait for CO confirmation to have anything verified information.

Hope this helps!


----------



## needpr

india2aus said:


> Hey needpr
> 
> I cannot say anything for sure, as far as I have read in forums "No health..." means that your Medicals are cleared. However your best and most accurate bet would be to contact DIAC or your CO. Call up DIAC and get an email address and team name off them and then confirm things via email.
> 
> Hope this helps. My suggestion is to not rely on hear say, just wait for CO confirmation to have anything verified information.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks dear. That helped. Congratulations once again.


----------



## Simple99

Rocky Balboa said:


> I am not tired of wishing you *Mr. Mithu.*...
> 
> Guess who's Back??????
> 
> I have twisted my wrist so not easy to type ..just reading the posts silently..
> 
> 10 weeks completed and starting my 11th week tomorrow..no CO yet..medicals cleared last week..
> 
> Congrats Adnan, The Marine, Mithu and Dee, Mindfreak, Tanvir360..when is my turng coming



Don't worry Rocky..
Definitely you will get grant even-though it may delay.

wish u get your grant sooonn:horn::horn:


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> I am not tired of wishing you *Mr. Mithu.*...
> 
> Guess who's Back??????
> 
> I have twisted my wrist so not easy to type ..just reading the posts silently..
> 
> 10 weeks completed and starting my 11th week tomorrow..no CO yet..medicals cleared last week..
> 
> Congrats Adnan, The Marine, Mithu and Dee, Mindfreak, Tanvir360..when is my turng coming


Trying to :horn: and :boink: you to come back again!
So, it works finally!:laugh::laugh:
Welcome man. You are not far away from Grant as meds are clear!


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

ram2013 said:


> Hi chinnu,
> 
> CO is assigned for me on 16th August n process is on going.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


All the best for your VISA.

I updated the excel with your details.


----------



## JP Mosa

Simple99 said:


> what does that mean by application id?
> if you are meaning "TRN" number then HAP ID AND TRN ARE NOT SAME.
> 
> 
> Good luck


HAP ID - unique number assigned to every applicant by DIAC for Medicals.
TRN - Transaction Reference Number


----------



## Simple99

JP Mosa said:


> HAP ID - unique number assigned to every applicant by DIAC for Medicals.
> TRN - Transaction Reference Number


i gave those details as someone asked that question.
Anyway thank for ur comments.


However you lodged ur app on 30 July. Mine is 26 July. and same CO team.
did u do medical? PCC?


----------



## JP Mosa

ramanj said:


> My COs initials are PM, and i am waiting for her reply since 12 days. Does anyone know what is the response time for her?


I got same CO mate......initials PM....


----------



## mithu93ku

ChinnuBangalore said:


> All the best for your VISA.
> 
> I updated the excel with your details.


Hello *ChinnuBangalore*,
Are you one of the admin of Google Spreadsheet ? 
My Time line was auto updated there!:laugh:
Something is happening auto for me ...i.e... auto meds referred....auto meds cleared....auto spreadsheet updated.....


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *ChinnuBangalore*,
> Are you one of the admin of Google Spreadsheet ?
> My Time line was auto updated there!:laugh:
> Something is happening auto for me ...i.e... auto meds referred....auto meds cleared....auto spreadsheet updated.....


I am not an admin here and I havent updated any details for you buddy.

Let me know if we are not supposed to. I just updated it for Ram2013 because he pinged me with the update.


----------



## ojhaa

joejohn said:


> Just sorted by application date. To sort by any column, just place your cursor on that column and take menu "Data->Sort ...".
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


Thanks Man 

BTW .. WHat does it show on the E visa page when you have a grant ? What does Processing overall/against each applicant change to ?

All the individual documents to they remain received or change as MET or something else ?


----------



## Vincentluf

Can someone provide me with the link to check my visa status please?


----------



## ojhaa

Vincentluf said:


> Can someone provide me with the link to check my visa status please?


Link below
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Login with your TRN


----------



## JP Mosa

Simple99 said:


> i gave those details as someone asked that question.
> Anyway thank for ur comments.
> 
> 
> However you lodged ur app on 30 July. Mine is 26 July. and same CO team.
> did u do medical? PCC?


Not yet.......yet to be done ON NEXT WEEK PROBABLY.... 

Waiting for KWT PCC..

Cheers


----------



## mithu93ku

ChinnuBangalore said:


> I am not an admin here and I havent updated any details for you buddy.
> 
> Let me know if we are not supposed to. I just updated it for Ram2013 because he pinged me with the update.


Spreadsheet is not showing the names according to visa lodgement date. Though I am one of the admin but don't know how to make order accordingly!:help::help::help:


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> Spreadsheet is not showing the names according to visa lodgement date. Though I am one of the admin but don't know how to make order accordingly!:help::help::help:


Mithu, at the top of the "visa lodg date" column, you have a little white arrow
Click on it, then click on first line "sort A to Z


----------



## JP Mosa

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *ChinnuBangalore*,
> Are you one of the admin of Google Spreadsheet ?
> My Time line was auto updated there!:laugh:
> Something is happening auto for me ...i.e... auto meds referred....auto meds cleared....auto spreadsheet updated.....


Congrazz mate..


----------



## Jazz2013

Does it work? I always got an error page.



ojhaa said:


> Link below
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> Login with your TRN


----------



## laurinoz

And errrrr, thank you to whoever put my Grant date on 9th September!!!
I think it is a misunderstanding, I was congratulating Mithu earlier.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

mithu93ku said:


> Spreadsheet is not showing the names according to visa lodgement date. Though I am one of the admin but don't know how to make order accordingly!:help::help::help:


Since you are an admin you can just select the down arrow display on the top right corner of the column name and select Sort A->Z. It might not allow you to make changes if we have one more admin user working concurrently on the same sheet


----------



## munna

*Seeking help*

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I am currently in the process of applying for 190 Visa. 

I have a query filling the fallowing question,

*Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

Yes No*

Primary and secondary applicants are from India.

Primary applicant travelled to Denmark for one month where as secondary has travelled to the same country for 3 months.


Please let me know do we have to fill this details in the application or not.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## CaptainR

Ah, I didn't get any links for uploading either, but though I should upload form 80 just in case. However I had to attach a 30 page document on my recent travel history... Aghh


----------



## CaptainR

I wouldn't consider 1-3 months as living there, and doubt it would be necessary to put it down, you can put thy in your travel history in form 80


----------



## Fransta

india2aus said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I thought I would share, I just got my grant letter today. Thanks all you guys for your support and help through the entire process.
> 
> I wanted to share how I got my Visa Grant. I called DIAC today (after 10 weeks) as I had not been contacted by my CO and my medical stated "Recommended" though I had done my Medicals mid July. I was told that my CO was LR from Brisbane Team 33 and I should email [email protected] with my query.
> 
> I emailed this address today at 12:30pm enquiring about my Medicals. At 3pm I had an email with my grant letter and I was totally ecstatic with their quick response.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck to all you guys! Your letter is just around the corner.. They are processing Applications really quickly these days.. Fingers Crossed!
> 
> ------------
> IELTS: 8 in each Mar 2013 || 261311 - Analyst Programmer ACS +Ve: 27th June 2013 || EOI Submitted: 70 Points 28th June 2013 || Invite 189: 1st July 2013 || Lodge: 1st July 2013 || PCC: July 2013 || Meds: Jul 2013 || CO: Sept 2013 || Visa Grant: 9th Sept 2013



Congratulations to all who have received their grants - very exciting times ahead!

I'm new to this forum, but I have been eagerly reading most postings here. I enjoy the show of support and encouragement here.

It seems that quite a number of 1st July, and 1st week applicants have started getting their grant letters, or at the very least, got allocated to a CO. 

Any news or updates from other July applicants, particularly those from the July 15 invitation round? I lodged my application on the very same day, July 15, and now I am entering the 9th week of not hearing anything or if a CO is currently looking at my case. I am so so nervous. This waiting is a terrible feeling.


----------



## mjamal14

Hi cap,

What did you write in the SD for your Step Daughter ? Was it from you or someone else ?


----------



## mithu93ku

Oops ! I cant modify google spread sheet. Seems to me , Chief Admin has taken off my permission to modify it and I have no permission!  :violin::violin::violin:


----------



## Simple99

mithu93ku said:


> Oops ! I cant modify google spread sheet. Seems to me , Chief Admin has taken off my permission to modify it and I have no permission!  :violin::violin::violin:


WHO IS THE CHIEF ADMIN ? 

I NEED TO FILL MY GRANT DATE SOOOONNN :biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## roposh

CaptainR said:


> Ah, I didn't get any links for uploading either, but though I should upload form 80 just in case. However I had to attach a 30 page document on my recent travel history... Aghh


Yeah, I think you should


----------



## amitso

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


Congratulations Mate...!!! Dont leave us alone here, you are always a support for us..!!


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> Congratulations Mate...!!! Dont leave us alone here, you are always a support for us..!!


I am always here and will be here! Waiting for good news from you *amitso*.


----------



## CaptainR

mjamal14 said:


> Hi cap,
> 
> What did you write in the SD for your Step Daughter ? Was it from you or someone else ?


My wife has a court document for our stepdaughter stating 'Sole Custody with visitation rights', but the caveat being that we don't know where the natural father is and he has never made contact with her ever. So we have a signed affadavit from 2010 stating as such, and essentially have repeated all of that for the current situation saying that the same still applies in the form of a 'Statutory Declaration'. From what I understand that because my wife has Sole Custody, she has the right to determine where our step daughter lives, and hence we currently live in the Middle East, however the affadavit and statutory declaration should hopefully cover all bases and explain the situation.


----------



## Hermalrood

ojhaa said:


> Thanks Man
> 
> BTW .. WHat does it show on the E visa page when you have a grant ? What does Processing overall/against each applicant change to ?
> 
> All the individual documents to they remain received or change as MET or something else ?


Curious about the same thing. 
Thanks in advance for telling us (well, I hope you will) what can be seen on the dreaded online visa progress website once you're over the fence, joejohn!


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> Oops ! I cant modify google spread sheet. Seems to me , Chief Admin has taken off my permission to modify it and I have no permission!  :violin::violin::violin:


Chief admin reporting sir...mithu you should have the admin powers accross all functions in the sheet. Still i will update when I gt back to my laptop.


----------



## hafeezsl

Fransta said:


> Congratulations to all who have received their grants - very exciting times ahead!
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but I have been eagerly reading most postings here. I enjoy the show of support and encouragement here.
> 
> It seems that quite a number of 1st July, and 1st week applicants have started getting their grant letters, or at the very least, got allocated to a CO.
> 
> Any news or updates from other July applicants, particularly those from the July 15 invitation round? I lodged my application on the very same day, July 15, and now I am entering the 9th week of not hearing anything or if a CO is currently looking at my case. I am so so nervous. This waiting is a terrible feeling.


Well my story is this....co mailed me tdy asking for further proof of employment for which they askd payslips and any tax docs which I uploaded tdy...also my wife's form 80...and her medicals which the doctor shld update tdy...now just waiting for the golden email...hope I get it

All the best to all who have got thr grants so far


----------



## expatdude

laurinoz said:


> And errrrr, thank you to whoever put my Grant date on 9th September!!!
> I think it is a misunderstanding, I was congratulating Mithu earlier.


Congrats to you for your grant


----------



## amitso

adnan063 said:


> Old format ACS. Claimed 60 points with 5years of experience.


Did DIAC reduced any experience?


----------



## josh.machine

My CO got assigned on 5th how long shouod I wait to get any corr from the CO before mailing her?


----------



## sandhuaman

solarik said:


> We did our meds on 13 aug, next day it was auto-cleared for both of us. Since then most of all time it is showing 'no healt examination......' But sometimes I can see message what you mention above. Usually after few hours meds status returns back to normal


thanks mate...........

:israel:


----------



## munna

CaptainR said:


> I wouldn't consider 1-3 months as living there, and doubt it would be necessary to put it down, you can put thy in your travel history in form 80



Thanks for your quick response...


----------



## laurinoz

expatdude said:


> Congrats to you for your grant


Looool thanks Dude!!!
You might gonna have to say it again in 4 months :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## sandhuaman

wats ur medical status dear


----------



## sandhuaman

wat s the status of ur medical dear


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

sandhuaman said:


> wat s the status of ur medical dear


hi. did u knw ur HAP ID


----------



## ojhaa

josh.machine said:


> My CO got assigned on 5th how long shouod I wait to get any corr from the CO before mailing her?


Maybe you like Joe are en-route to a direct Grant


----------



## josh.machine

ojhaa said:


> Maybe you like Joe are en-route to a direct Grant


Wo kehte hai na tumhare munh main ghee shakkar


----------



## chargoesabroad

sandhuaman said:


> hi solarik\
> 
> can u plz share ur medical status??
> 
> ours is showing [the health examination of the above applicant has yet to be determined..............
> 
> waiting for ur reply
> thanks in advance


Mine says the same. I think it's cos we did meds before lodging visa. My theory is the "organise your health" link will not appear for us because the system recognises meds were done before lodgement. Therefore, all we can do is wait for CO to be assigned.


----------



## alafar85

Hello everyone..

I need someone's advice. I am applying through an agent, who is unfortunately is so unprofessional. I have a case officer assigned, and last week i have been requested to send my PCC, medicals, and certificates and basically all my documents. I had everything ready for the agent long time ago, tho when she submitted the documents, she sent the wrong Work Letter (which I had first and was wrong for the ACS assessment, and then I got another one which is correct). So the agent sent again another email with the correct one. Is there any impact on that? Anyone knows about how the officers handle the applications? All my documents are ready and submitted now, but after sending some wrong ones!


----------



## Chetu

alafar85 said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I need someone's advice. I am applying through an agent, who is unfortunately is so unprofessional. I have a case officer assigned, and last week i have been requested to send my PCC, medicals, and certificates and basically all my documents. I had everything ready for the agent long time ago, tho when she submitted the documents, she sent the wrong Work Letter (which I had first and was wrong for the ACS assessment, and then I got another one which is correct). So the agent sent again another email with the correct one. Is there any impact on that? Anyone knows about how the officers handle the applications? All my documents are ready and submitted now, but after sending some wrong ones!


Is the agent a MARA registered one ? If not , its better you take the matter in your own capable hands and complete rest of the process. Get all your login credentials from him and do it yourself , if I were you I wouldn't want to falter at the last step .


----------



## alafar85

Chetu said:


> Is the agent a MARA registered one ? If not , its better you take the matter in your own capable hands and complete rest of the process. Get all your login credentials from him and do it yourself , if I were you I wouldn't want to falter at the last step .


They actually are MARA registered!! Would that mean anything?

I have been so upset about it today and very confused about what to do!


----------



## sehmbi

Hi all I jus received my visa grant mail ... Thxx to all !! I applied on 16 july 189 onshore ...


----------



## Monmatmar

Congrats sehmbi


----------



## Hermalrood

sehmbi said:


> Hi all I jus received my visa grant mail ... Thxx to all !! I applied on 16 july 189 onshore ...


Congrats!
Timeline and CO's team please


----------



## joejohn

ojhaa said:


> Thanks Man
> 
> BTW .. WHat does it show on the E visa page when you have a grant ? What does Processing overall/against each applicant change to ?
> 
> All the individual documents to they remain received or change as MET or something else ?


When you have grant, all the "received" document list will disappear and only one will be added - "Grant letter"!

But you could still see what all documents you uploaded.


----------



## sehmbi

Hermalrood said:


> Congrats!
> Timeline and CO's team please


my case officer GSM Case officer - Team 33 
GSM Brisbane

IELTS (7) April 2013 | 261111 - ICT BA ACS +Ve APR 12 | EOI Submitted 60 Points april 13 | Invite 189 : 15 July 13 | Lodge 16 July 13| PCC 10 JUN 13 | Meds : 19 july 13 |GRANT 10 SEPT 13


----------



## zippy24

chargoesabroad said:


> Mine says the same. I think it's cos we did meds before lodging visa. My theory is the "organise your health" link will not appear for us because the system recognises meds were done before lodgement. Therefore, all we can do is wait for CO to be assigned.


Completing 4th week today


----------



## Aparwar

sehmbi said:


> Hi all I jus received my visa grant mail ... Thxx to all !! I applied on 16 july 189 onshore ...


Many congratulations. What were your co initials?


----------



## ashish3116

amitso said:


> Congratulations Mate...!!! Dont leave us alone here, you are always a support for us..!!


Congratulations Buddy, all the best !!


----------



## iamafreak

afr_k said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just wanted to tell the today to my surprise, the health examination link has been change from "No Health examination......." to "Referred....." and then after some time changed back to normal. I was so dissappointed to see that.


Even same happened to me yesterday. I think there was something going on with the system itself. Better to ignore these messages, they are normally random and misleading.


----------



## AM

All the best Zippy


----------



## joejohn

sehmbi said:


> my case officer GSM Case officer - Team 33
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> IELTS (7) April 2013 | 261111 - ICT BA ACS +Ve APR 12 | EOI Submitted 60 Points april 13 | Invite 189 : 15 July 13 | Lodge 16 July 13| PCC 10 JUN 13 | Meds : 19 july 13 |GRANT 10 SEPT 13


Congratulations Sehmbi!

I have updated your case in July sheet - 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


----------



## grvijay

india2aus said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I thought I would share, I just got my grant letter today. Thanks all you guys for your support and help through the entire process.
> 
> I wanted to share how I got my Visa Grant. I called DIAC today (after 10 weeks) as I had not been contacted by my CO and my medical stated "Recommended" though I had done my Medicals mid July. I was told that my CO was LR from Brisbane Team 33 and I should email [email protected] with my query.
> 
> I emailed this address today at 12:30pm enquiring about my Medicals. At 3pm I had an email with my grant letter and I was totally ecstatic with their quick response.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck to all you guys! Your letter is just around the corner.. They are processing Applications really quickly these days.. Fingers Crossed!
> 
> ------------
> IELTS: 8 in each Mar 2013 || 261311 - Analyst Programmer ACS +Ve: 27th June 2013 || EOI Submitted: 70 Points 28th June 2013 || Invite 189: 1st July 2013 || Lodge: 1st July 2013 || PCC: July 2013 || Meds: Jul 2013 || CO: Sept 2013 || Visa Grant: 9th Sept 2013


Hey! congrats...
What is the validity period of the visa grant? Before which date you have to enter auz???

Vj


----------



## grvijay

Today i got a mail from Case Officer - Team 34 - ECO DFW Team 31 GSM Brisbane
and requesting for additional documents (my partner's english skills).

I submitted the educational documents and waiting for further updates....

Wish me good luck
Vj


----------



## sahil772

Rocky Balboa said:


> I am not tired of wishing you *Mr. Mithu.*...
> 
> Guess who's Back??????
> 
> I have twisted my wrist so not easy to type ..just reading the posts silently..
> 
> 10 weeks completed and starting my 11th week tomorrow..no CO yet..medicals cleared last week..
> 
> Congrats Adnan, The Marine, Mithu and Dee, Mindfreak, Tanvir360..when is my turng coming


Welcum back Rocky....Give good rest to ur wrist...

U never knw CO might have been already assigned, otherwise how cum ur medicals got cleared last week... It must be CO who wud ve done that....


----------



## iamafreak

chargoesabroad said:


> Mine says the same. I think it's cos we did meds before lodging visa. My theory is the "organise your health" link will not appear for us because the system recognises meds were done before lodgement. Therefore, all we can do is wait for CO to be assigned.


Mine is still showing "Organize you health examinations" even though i did it on 20th August.


----------



## pulikali

iamafreak said:


> Mine is still showing "Organize you health examinations" even though i did it on 20th August.


Since it has been more than 2 weeks, why don't you call up the clinic to check if the Medical result are uploaded/couriered. Or email: 

[email protected]

With TRN/HAP ID/DOB/NAME and Passport Number to check for the status of meds. 


~~~


----------



## josh.machine

Guys finally i too got my grant letter today !!! Happy beyond words and good luck to all.


----------



## josh.machine

Guys finally i too got my grant letter today !!! Happy beyond words and good luck to all.


----------



## Aparwar

josh.machine said:


> Guys finally i too got my grant letter today !!! Happy beyond words and good luck to all.


Congrats josh....happy for you man.


----------



## josh.machine

ojhaa said:


> Maybe you like Joe are en-route to a direct Grant


whatever u said came true so special thanks from myside and god willing couple of beers to in Oz . Next say the same thing for a job too


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear mate Rocky,

I have also almost similar feelings as yours. You couldn’t trace your CO. My CO contacted with me for once one and half months ago. From then he has been untraceable. You are waiting for CO whereas I am waiting for coming back of CO.

Hope your CO will be in front of you very soon with G.L.


----------



## iamafreak

Chembata said:


> Since it has been more than 2 weeks, why don't you call up the clinic to check if the Medical result are uploaded/couriered. Or email:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> With TRN/HAP ID/DOB/NAME and Passport Number to check for the status of meds.
> 
> 
> ~~~


I called the clinic and they said they had uploaded it on 24th of August. Also, they have sent the report to my address via post in an envelope saying do not open.

Let me try sending them a mail at the email id you shared.


----------



## iamafreak

And Chembata, i noticed you are also in Melbourne. So did you get your medical checks done at Swanston Street? Did you also receive an envelope at your home address?


----------



## joejohn

josh.machine said:


> Guys finally i too got my grant letter today !!! Happy beyond words and good luck to all.


Congratulations Josh!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*any grants today*

Guys pl update if there is any grant today


----------



## starwars123

Hi is trn the same transaction reference number we have in the visa money payment receipt? Thanks.


----------



## pulikali

iamafreak said:


> And Chembata, i noticed you are also in Melbourne. So did you get your medical checks done at Swanston Street? Did you also receive an envelope at your home address?


I did my meds from Swanston street just today. I might get the envelope later some day I guess. 


~~~


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

starwars123 said:


> Hi is trn the same transaction reference number we have in the visa money payment receipt? Thanks.


yes


----------



## balajism

josh.machine said:


> Guys finally i too got my grant letter today !!! Happy beyond words and good luck to all.


Wow yay! Time to party 
I remember when we started on this forum and had loads of qns and doubts haha!
Looking forward to join you soon..hope my grant's on its way too!

Hey one qn - did you ever submit Form 80 (the google doc says you didn't)? Direct grant without it?

Enjoy your big day! :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## rahul897

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> yes


hi i sent u a pm


----------



## oz_prrules

Why I am getting below message in my eVisa page since I lodge my visa.. Though I have received valid application received ack on the same day. Also application status is "In Progress"
"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


----------



## manan_1986

oz_prrules said:


> Why I am getting below message in my eVisa page since I lodge my visa.. Though I have received valid application received ack on the same day. Also application status is "In Progress"
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


System glitch . Will go after sometime...


----------



## oz_prrules

manan_1986 said:


> System glitch . Will go after sometime...


It has been there last 4 weeks... Do you still think "SYSTEM GLITCH"...


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi friends

Iam lodging my 190 application tomarrow can I get the checklist wat are all the documents should be ready while lodging the application. Also, is it necessary that payslips,bank statement & form 16 should be uploaded on the same day or can I upload it afterwards.


----------



## manan_1986

oz_prrules said:


> It has been there last 4 weeks... Do you still think "SYSTEM GLITCH"...


Sometimez i saw this msg on my visa portal too but when i refreshed the page the msg got changedto no health check is required for this person.....


----------



## venkatravinder

josh.machine said:


> Guys finally i too got my grant letter today !!! Happy beyond words and good luck to all.


Congratulations Josh.Machine


----------



## Birender

Any COs or grants today?


----------



## Gurpreethm

Any grant today?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Congrats josh.machine!! all the best!


----------



## mirza_755

josh.machine said:


> Guys finally i too got my grant letter today !!! Happy beyond words and good luck to all.


Congrats


----------



## starwars123

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> yes


Thanks  So i can use that for my medicals since i dont have my hap id?


----------



## SunnyK

Hi, 

Could someone help me to know how long it would take to receive an invitation once your SS nomination is confirmed. ??

I had Vic SS nomination confirmed but still waiting for my invitation. 

From my friends, I heard that it would not take more than a couple of days to get the invitation once you receive a confirmation. .


----------



## Birender

josh.machine said:


> Guys finally i too got my grant letter today !!! Happy beyond words and good luck to all.


how many points you claimed for work Ex? all your work ex was considered?


----------



## sandhuaman

chargoesabroad said:


> Mine says the same. I think it's cos we did meds before lodging visa. My theory is the "organise your health" link will not appear for us because the system recognises meds were done before lodgement. Therefore, all we can do is wait for CO to be assigned.




i think thats right mate


----------



## sandhuaman

Chembata said:


> Since it has been more than 2 weeks, why don't you call up the clinic to check if the Medical result are uploaded/couriered. Or email:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> With TRN/HAP ID/DOB/NAME and Passport Number to check for the status of meds.
> 
> 
> ~~~


hi chembata 


i mailed on that email address on 08 sept still no reply

in how much time they reply???????????

waiting for the reply


----------



## mayankp

josh.machine said:


> Guys finally i too got my grant letter today !!! Happy beyond words and good luck to all.


Congratulations dude....

Looking at the trend of last few days, it seems they are in urgent need of software engineers.....


----------



## shyam

SunnyK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone help me to know how long it would take to receive an invitation once your SS nomination is confirmed. ??
> 
> I had Vic SS nomination confirmed but still waiting for my invitation.
> 
> From my friends, I heard that it would not take more than a couple of days to get the invitation once you receive a confirmation. .


Do not worry, you should be getting the invitation very soon. Check if you see the Apply button enable for 190 visa. If yes that's all you need.

Go ahead and apply.

Check your spam mails in case the mail is in there.


----------



## tihor

Guys, we did our medicals on 16 Aug (family of four). My eldest son's medical was auto cleared in few days but the links were still active for rest of us including my younger son who is 2 years old. But today when I logged into evisa site, I see that his link also disappeared. I assume it was cleared after it got referred. 

Now, my question is who can change this link? I have not been contacted by CO yet..


----------



## shyam

praveenreddy said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Iam lodging my 190 application tomarrow can I get the checklist wat are all the documents should be ready while lodging the application. Also, is it necessary that payslips,bank statement & form 16 should be uploaded on the same day or can I upload it afterwards.


It depends on your case. 

AS the documents needed are a lot it easy if you post the list of suggested/recommended attachment list on your visa page so the suggestions can be provided against each.

And yes, it makes your case strong if you have your payslips, bank statements & Form 16 and any other employment proof documents.

Here is the list made for the attachements done by one of the member here.

This should be the most:

Principal Applicant
1) Passport
2) Birth Certificate
3) IELTS Copy
4) ACS Skill Assessment
5) Reference Letter/Experience Certificates (Both Companies)
6) Salary Slips (Both Companies)
7) Tax Document (Both Companies)
6) Promotion Letters (Both Companies)
7) Appointment Letters (Both Companies)
8) Invitation Letter Skill-Select
9) PCC
10) Degrees (Masters and Bachelors)
11) Transcripts (Masters and Bachelors)

Spouse
1) Passport
2) Birth Certificate
3) IELTS Copy or Functional english proof
4) Marriage Certificate
5) PCC

Child
1) Passport
2) Birth Certificate


----------



## sandhuaman

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Guys pl update if there is any grant today



till now,no grant.......


----------



## sandhuaman

praveenreddy said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Iam lodging my 190 application tomarrow can I get the checklist wat are all the documents should be ready while lodging the application. Also, is it necessary that payslips,bank statement & form 16 should be uploaded on the same day or can I upload it afterwards.


hi praveen,

u can upload anytime.there is no restriction


----------



## mithu93ku

praveenreddy said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Iam lodging my 190 application tomarrow can I get the checklist wat are all the documents should be ready while lodging the application. Also, is it necessary that payslips,bank statement & form 16 should be uploaded on the same day or can I upload it afterwards.


Hello *praveenreddy*,
Please follow this Blog Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online


----------



## sandhuaman

hi shyam, 

can u plz share ur medical status


----------



## sandhuaman

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *praveenreddy*,
> Please follow this Blog Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online



hello mithu, 

finally waiting period is over .....

congrats once again


----------



## shyam

sandhuaman said:


> hi shyam,
> 
> can u plz share ur medical status


Hi Sandhu,

I guess my medicals are cleared. It says "No health check is required based on the information provided ...."
I have updated my signature with the status.


----------



## tihor

tihor said:


> Guys, we did our medicals on 16 Aug (family of four). My eldest son's medical was auto cleared in few days but the links were still active for rest of us including my younger son who is 2 years old. But today when I logged into evisa site, I see that his link also disappeared. I assume it was cleared after it got referred.
> 
> Now, my question is who can change this link? I have not been contacted by CO yet..


Sorry for posting in wrong thread.. not sure on how to move this post to different thread. any help?


----------



## praveenreddy

shyam said:


> It depends on your case.
> 
> AS the documents needed are a lot it easy if you post the list of suggested/recommended attachment list on your visa page so the suggestions can be provided against each.
> 
> And yes, it makes your case strong if you have your payslips, bank statements & Form 16 and any other employment proof documents.
> 
> Here is the list made for the attachements done by one of the member here.
> 
> This should be the most:
> 
> Principal Applicant
> 1) Passport
> 2) Birth Certificate
> 3) IELTS Copy
> 4) ACS Skill Assessment
> 5) Reference Letter/Experience Certificates (Both Companies)
> 6) Salary Slips (Both Companies)
> 7) Tax Document (Both Companies)
> 6) Promotion Letters (Both Companies)
> 7) Appointment Letters (Both Companies)
> 8) Invitation Letter Skill-Select
> 9) PCC
> 10) Degrees (Masters and Bachelors)
> 11) Transcripts (Masters and Bachelors)
> 
> Spouse
> 1) Passport
> 2) Birth Certificate
> 3) IELTS Copy or Functional english proof
> 4) Marriage Certificate
> 5) PCC
> 
> Child
> 1) Passport
> 2) Birth Certificate



Tank u Shyam for the detailed checklist. At the time of lodging if we don't have anyone of the document in place can we upload it later? If yes in what time shall we do that


----------



## sandhuaman

shyam said:


> Hi Sandhu,
> 
> I guess my medicals are cleared. It says "No heach is required based on the information provided ...."
> I have updated my signature with the status.




thanks mate


----------



## Gurpreethm

Someone is playing with excel.


----------



## shyam

praveenreddy said:


> Tank u Shyam for the detailed checklist. At the time of lodging if we don't have anyone of the document in place can we upload it later? If yes in what time shall we do that


We can do it later. And there is no time limit as such. Once the CO has been assigned on your case, he will set the limit on the required/missing documents.


----------



## shyam

Gurpreethm said:


> Someone is playing with excel.


Did anyone got control of it?


----------



## pulikali

sandhuaman said:


> hi chembata
> 
> 
> i mailed on that email address on 08 sept still no reply
> 
> in how much time they reply???????????
> 
> waiting for the reply


I'm not sure mate. They usually replies in a weeks time is what I heard. I haven't emailed them personally. 


~~~


----------



## mithu93ku

sandhuaman said:


> hello mithu,
> 
> finally waiting period is over .....
> 
> congrats once again


Thanks buddy!


----------



## josh.machine

Thanks for your wishes folks, just to clarify on few questions here.
I had not uploaded form 80 or 1221, i was not reached by CO at all till now. I have submitted the usual documents which everyone else has. No deduction in experience either from ACS or from DIAC.

Hope that helps.


----------



## josh.machine

Thanks for your wishes folks, just to clarify on few questions here.
I had not uploaded form 80 or 1221, i was not reached by CO at all till now. I have submitted the usual documents which everyone else has. No deduction in experience either from ACS or from DIAC.

Hope that helps.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

josh.machine said:


> Thanks for your wishes folks, just to clarify on few questions here.
> I had not uploaded form 80 or 1221, i was not reached by CO at all till now. I have submitted the usual documents which everyone else has. No deduction in experience either from ACS or from DIAC.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Ok, so you got the ACS done before the rules got changed. rt? Congrats again!


----------



## josh.machine

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Ok, so you got the ACS done before the rules got changed. rt? Congrats again!


That's correct


----------



## akshay1229

josh.machine said:


> Thanks for your wishes folks, just to clarify on few questions here.
> I had not uploaded form 80 or 1221, i was not reached by CO at all till now. I have submitted the usual documents which everyone else has. No deduction in experience either from ACS or from DIAC.
> 
> Hope that helps.


please update your timeline mate


----------



## miteshm82

Do we need Birth Certificate of Spouse? What if I don't have it?


----------



## SunnyK

shyam said:


> Do not worry, you should be getting the invitation very soon. Check if you see the Apply button enable for 190 visa. If yes that's all you need.
> 
> Go ahead and apply.
> 
> Check your spam mails in case the mail is in there.


Thanks for the response. 

My EOI status still shows SUBMITTED. When I call Vic SS, they say it may take a couple of weeks to get the invitation(though not clear).


----------



## anujmalhotra262

josh.machine said:


> That's correct


What was ur total score? 65 or 70?


----------



## josh.machine

anujmalhotra262 said:


> What was ur total score? 65 or 70?


It is 70


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi all, :doh: :frusty: *I got the grant after long wait* :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty:


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi all, 


*I got the grant after long wait *


:doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty:


----------



## shyam

miteshm82 said:


> Do we need Birth Certificate of Spouse? What if I don't have it?


Hi Mitesh,

It is sort of an important document. Try to get one from local municipality.
It should not be hard. 

But anyways, school certificates with full name should suffice.


----------



## earldro

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the grant after long wait
> 
> :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty:


Wow.. congrats bro.. ur just above me in the excel sheet..

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Gurpreethm

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the grant after long wait
> 
> :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty:


Congrats Rahul.


----------



## shyam

SunnyK said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> My EOI status still shows SUBMITTED. When I call Vic SS, they say it may take a couple of weeks to get the invitation(though not clear).


Ok. Not sure on the delay but since State has said a 2 weeks of wait then I guess it should be ok.
Wish you get it soon. Your waiting period already started


----------



## mithu93ku

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> *I got the grant after long wait *
> 
> 
> :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty:


Congrats Mate! :hail::hail::hail: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2: :drum::drum::drum: :flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## shyam

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> *I got the grant after long wait *
> 
> 
> :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty:


Congratulations Borther. Thats definitely a very long wait. Get ready to fly then.


----------



## gtaark

Congrats Rahul...good to see May applicants getting GRANT..finally eace:



rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, :doh: :frusty: *I got the grant after long wait* :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty:


----------



## SunnyK

shyam said:


> Ok. Not sure on the delay but since State has said a 2 weeks of wait then I guess it should be ok.
> Wish you get it soon. Your waiting period already started


Thanks Shyam.. .I hope I get it soon.. Can I go ahead for PCC and Medicals in advance before I get my invitation ... ???


----------



## miteshm82

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks buddy!





shyam said:


> Hi Mitesh,
> 
> It is sort of an important document. Try to get one from local municipality.
> It should not be hard.
> 
> But anyways, school certificates with full name should suffice.


Thanks Shyam.


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi all, I got Grant after long wait with 2 COs change  on this eve I am dedicating this poem to all grants receivers

*Success My World - Fiefa Bruce *



When I think success
I see it comes
When i dream success
I see it comes
When i touch success
It fates away
Success success
My hope

I'll find success
Embrace success
When i hold success
I'll keep it save
When I have success
I'll share it
Success success
My world

I'll rule
Yes, I'll influence
Thought, Oh thought
My Success Success
I'll keep,
I see
Success a life
Success my hope
Success my world


----------



## rahulmenda

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats Mate! :hail::hail::hail: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2: :drum::drum::drum: :flypig::flypig::flypig:


Brother thanks alot you and me are in same boat. we got grant at same day. # cheers :tea::tea::tea:


----------



## speaker

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Guys pl update if there is any grant today


hi mates
got my Grant today..tnx to all of you for the guidance and motivation given..this forum was an elixir when ever I was down..wish and pray others get the Grant soon..

moving to Adelaide..financial institution branch manager...:drum::drum::tea:eace:


----------



## mithu93ku

rahulmenda said:


> Brother thanks alot you and me are in same boat. we got grant at same day. # cheers :tea::tea::tea:


Why you have not informed the forum?? :mad2::mad2::mad2:
Congratulation again rahul! :grouphug:


----------



## gtaark

Congrats Buddy...Another May applicant grant...wow 



speaker said:


> hi mates
> got my Grant today..tnx to all of you for the guidance and motivation given..this forum was an elixir when ever I was down..wish and pray others get the Grant soon..
> 
> moving to Adelaide..financial institution branch manager...:drum::drum::tea:eace:


----------



## anujmalhotra262

josh.machine said:


> It is 70



Hi.. Thanks for your response.... 

While filing EOI? Do i need to submit any documents or its only ACS result and IELTS reference number? for my spouse, ACS assessed 2.11 till june when I applied for ACS and it will be 3.2 till date.. So do EOI system calculates experience automatically on the date EOI is filled or we need to put the Yrs of experience in it? Any supporting document required for exp from June 2013 till date to claim this experience?


----------



## rahulmenda

earldro said:


> Wow.. congrats bro.. ur just above me in the excel sheet..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


*"For all those who have encouraged me and those who are yet to. Thank you, Thank you. A simple word that still feels new"ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:*


----------



## mithu93ku

speaker said:


> hi mates
> got my Grant today..tnx to all of you for the guidance and motivation given..this forum was an elixir when ever I was down..wish and pray others get the Grant soon..
> 
> moving to Adelaide..financial institution branch manager...:drum::drum::tea:eace:


Congrats *speaker*. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## mayankp

akshay1229 said:


> Hey..mayank..did u get your CO...when did u apply...pm me on gtalk..
> Bcz u know I am having prob in getting PCC from Baroda, PSK..


Yes Akshay...I got CO on 21/08/13 and she asked for my medical, pcc, form 80 etc. which my agent submitted yesterday.

We are already connected in gtalk, if you want to discuss anything.....


----------



## rahulmenda

Gurpreethm said:


> Congrats Rahul.


ray2:ray2:ray2: Thank you friend


----------



## sylvia_australia

rahulmenda said:


> Brother thanks alot you and me are in same boat. we got grant at same day. # cheers :tea::tea::tea:


Congrats


----------



## sylvia_australia

speaker said:


> hi mates
> got my Grant today..tnx to all of you for the guidance and motivation given..this forum was an elixir when ever I was down..wish and pray others get the Grant soon..
> 
> moving to Adelaide..financial institution branch manager...:drum::drum::tea:eace:


Congrats


----------



## rahulmenda

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats Mate! :hail::hail::hail: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :clap2::clap2::clap2: :drum::drum::drum: :flypig::flypig::flypig:


Yaar thank you very much. A small poem from my side to you

*Thank you, a simple word - by Sylvia Chidi*


_For all those who have encouraged me and those who are yet to.

Thank you, Thank you
A simple word that still feels new

All I want to hear from you is
Thank you, Thank you
Thank you for been so true
Thank you for kindness
Thank you for your love
Thank you for friendship
Thank you for loyalty
Thank you for humour
Thank you for ideas
Thank you for showing care

All I want to say to you is
Thank you, Thank you
A simple word that still feels new

Thank you for reading my works
Thank you for your encouragement
Thank you for your comments
Thank you for showing excitement
Thank you for your strength
Thank you for your votes
Thank you for influencing my growth
Thank you for been there in the morning
Thank you for been there at night
Thank you for believing in me_


----------



## rahulmenda

shyam said:


> Congratulations Borther. Thats definitely a very long wait. Get ready to fly then.


*"For all those who have encouraged me and those who are yet to. Thank you, Thank you. A simple word that still feels new"ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:*


----------



## rahulmenda

gtaark said:


> Congrats Rahul...good to see May applicants getting GRANT..finally eace:


Yes yaar. now its a grants festival on board  

*"For all those who have encouraged me and those who are yet to. Thank you, Thank you. A simple word that still feels new"ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:*


----------



## besthar

rahulmenda said:


> *"For all those who have encouraged me and those who are yet to. Thank you, Thank you. A simple word that still feels new"ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:*


congrats mate ... way to go ...


----------



## josh.machine

For EOI you dont need any documentation, reference nos are enough. If you want to claim for the extra experience please do so in EOI and in visa filing you will have to show documented proof for the extra experience claimed.


----------



## speaker

sylvia_australia said:


> Congrats



tnx..for the wishes


----------



## Gurpreethm

speaker said:


> hi mates
> got my Grant today..tnx to all of you for the guidance and motivation given..this forum was an elixir when ever I was down..wish and pray others get the Grant soon..
> 
> moving to Adelaide..financial institution branch manager...:drum::drum::tea:eace:


Congrats mate ;-)


----------



## rahulmenda

mithu93ku said:


> Why you have not informed the forum?? :mad2::mad2::mad2:
> Congratulation again rahul! :grouphug:


Yaar sorry yes-day I didn't checked the inbox. I was busy with other work. today I saw just now and posted instantly after seeing the golden mail


----------



## shyam

SunnyK said:


> Thanks Shyam.. .I hope I get it soon.. Can I go ahead for PCC and Medicals in advance before I get my invitation ... ???


Yes, definitely Yes


----------



## rahulmenda

sylvia_australia said:


> Congrats


ray2:ray2:ray2: Thank you friend  good luck for u future


----------



## rahulmenda

besthar said:


> congrats mate ... way to go ...


ray2:ray2:ray2: Thank you friend


----------



## shyam

speaker said:


> hi mates
> got my Grant today..tnx to all of you for the guidance and motivation given..this forum was an elixir when ever I was down..wish and pray others get the Grant soon..
> 
> moving to Adelaide..financial institution branch manager...:drum::drum::tea:eace:


congratulations Speaker.


----------



## PDHUNT

josh.machine said:


> Guys finally i too got my grant letter today !!! Happy beyond words and good luck to all.


Hi josh.machine,

Now, you might be feeling that your Machine filled with lots of Josh.....

Many Many Congratulation.
:high5:


----------



## PDHUNT

mayankp said:


> Congratulations dude....
> 
> Looking at the trend of last few days, it seems they are in urgent need of software engineers.....


Yeah, you are right Mayank.....
Now even I feel so


----------



## mithu93ku

Eagerly waiting to hear Good news from *Rocky Balbao*!


----------



## joejohn

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi.. Thanks for your response....
> 
> While filing EOI? Do i need to submit any documents or its only ACS result and IELTS reference number? for my spouse, ACS assessed 2.11 till june when I applied for ACS and it will be 3.2 till date.. So do EOI system calculates experience automatically on the date EOI is filled or we need to put the Yrs of experience in it? Any supporting document required for exp from June 2013 till date to claim this experience?


EOI system calculates experience and points automatically.

You need to have supporting documents for all your experience that you are claiming. You need to submit these only after lodging the visa application. This is after getting your invite.


----------



## gtaark

A request for the moderator of the Google excel sheet...please sort the sheet by visa lodgement date. Really appreciate it


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, :doh: :frusty: *I got the grant after long wait* :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty:


Congrats mate. Its party time. Have a blast


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

speaker said:


> hi mates
> got my Grant today..tnx to all of you for the guidance and motivation given..this forum was an elixir when ever I was down..wish and pray others get the Grant soon..
> 
> moving to Adelaide..financial institution branch manager...:drum::drum::tea:eace:


Congratulations speaker


----------



## shyam

Forget about Australia. Does anyone want to live in Mars  
Then apply it now 

Heard the applications are already closed anyways. :closed_2:

Did not knew we had such invitation and applications and the date of the closure too. By 2023 Mars would have colony who would stay there for rest of their lives.

Sounds exciting to me. Hope the second round of invitations open very soon for the aspirants

20,000 Indians want to settle on Mars


----------



## josh.machine

PDHUNT said:


> Hi josh.machine,
> 
> Now, you might be feeling that your Machine filled with lots of Josh.....
> 
> Many Many Congratulation.
> :high5:


Actually now the real work starts of getting a job, i dont know how i am going to go about it as its really difficult to leave your well paying job with responsibilities such as family, emi's etc and end up in a foriegn country without a job!

Feeling kind of fizzed out after the initial burst of josh..


----------



## Joy75

adidivs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have seen a thread for 190 subclass invites who are awaiting COs.
> It will be good if everyone can share their 189 subclass status awaiting COs.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


what does CO mean..


----------



## AUS14

Congrats Rahul and speaker and best wishes


----------



## rahulmenda

mithu93ku said:


> Eagerly waiting to hear Good news from *Rocky Balbao*!


Yes yaar. he is the one missing.


----------



## rahulmenda

AUS14 said:


> Congrats Rahul and speaker and best wishes


ray2:ray2:ray2: Thank you friend


----------



## rahulmenda

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Congrats mate. Its party time. Have a blast


ray2:ray2:ray2: Thank you friend


----------



## Joy75

Small query on PR vs Citizenship in Australia..

Jobs which have condition of Citizenship holder can only apply, does PR holders qualify for that...?


Apologies in advance: writing to this thread, as don't have rights to start new thread and couldn't find appropriate thread..



adidivs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have seen a thread for 190 subclass invites who are awaiting COs.
> It will be good if everyone can share their 189 subclass status awaiting COs.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## PDHUNT

josh.machine said:


> Actually now the real work starts of getting a job, i dont know how i am going to go about it as its really difficult to leave your well paying job with responsibilities such as family, emi's etc and end up in a foriegn country without a job!
> 
> Feeling kind of fizzed out after the initial burst of josh..


Yeah josh.machine,

You are prefactly right, I am also feeling the same way.
Welcome to my boat, Mate


----------



## mayankp

josh.machine said:


> Actually now the real work starts of getting a job, i dont know how i am going to go about it as its really difficult to leave your well paying job with responsibilities such as family, emi's etc and end up in a foriegn country without a job!
> 
> Feeling kind of fizzed out after the initial burst of josh..


You are absolutely correct.......looking at these problems, getting visa seems a minor thing. Highly difficult to come out of comfort zone of settled hometown life.....but it is important to come out of the comfort zone to achieve something better.


----------



## Hyd786

Hey Rahul... You got the Grant yesterday....Great 

All the Best & enjoy !!:lock1:


----------



## rahulmenda

0z_dream said:


> Congrats Rahul, could u pls share about your acs format is it old or new and you and ur total points please


It is old one as per requirements of the ACS as of May 2005. below is my points list


Age - 25, Job Exp. 8.9 months (ACS) - 10, Educational qualifications - 15, NSW SS - 5.


----------



## rahulmenda

Hyd786 said:


> Hey Rahul... You got the Grant yesterday....Great
> 
> All the Best & enjoy !!:lock1:


:rockon: Thank you friend


----------



## Gurpreethm

My 9th week is going to start frm 2morrow and CO	allocation date 21 Aug, requested some docs again on 21 Aug which we had shared with them yesterday morning.
'Praying to GOD'


----------



## ojhaa

Dear Friends

I got an email from my CO today , requesting additional documents , the email ID says Brisbane team 31 but the subject says team 33 with initials KD

She has asked for 
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of Court Document	10/09/2013	TRIM

I had already uploaded the Marriage certificate ( they have acknowledged that they have it in one of the Pdf's attached ) any suggestions what should be provided for further proof

I have thought of the below 

1) Bank account same statements that show same addresses ( also as in passpost) showing living together
2)Marriage ceremony invitation cards

Any suggestions would be really helpful ( it says court document what could be referenced here ?)


----------



## Mjt

Congrats rahulmenda and speaker....  best wishes...


----------



## baba18

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, I got Grant after long wait with 2 COs change  on this eve I am dedicating this poem to all grants receivers
> 
> *Success My World - Fiefa Bruce *
> 
> 
> 
> When I think success
> I see it comes
> When i dream success
> I see it comes
> When i touch success
> It fates away
> Success success
> My hope
> 
> I'll find success
> Embrace success
> When i hold success
> I'll keep it save
> When I have success
> I'll share it
> Success success
> My world
> 
> I'll rule
> Yes, I'll influence
> Thought, Oh thought
> My Success Success
> I'll keep,
> I see
> Success a life
> Success my hope
> Success my world


Congrats...............


----------



## Ben 10

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, :doh: :frusty: *I got the grant after long wait* :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty: :doh: :frusty:


Congrats Bro  
:clap2: :clap2:
You had a way to move on now ..!:whip:


----------



## anshuashu

rahulmenda said:


> Yaar thank you very much. A small poem from my side to you
> 
> *Thank you, a simple word - by Sylvia Chidi*
> 
> 
> _For all those who have encouraged me and those who are yet to.
> 
> Thank you, Thank you
> A simple word that still feels new
> 
> All I want to hear from you is
> Thank you, Thank you
> Thank you for been so true
> Thank you for kindness
> Thank you for your love
> Thank you for friendship
> Thank you for loyalty
> Thank you for humour
> Thank you for ideas
> Thank you for showing care
> 
> All I want to say to you is
> Thank you, Thank you
> A simple word that still feels new
> 
> Thank you for reading my works
> Thank you for your encouragement
> Thank you for your comments
> Thank you for showing excitement
> Thank you for your strength
> Thank you for your votes
> Thank you for influencing my growth
> Thank you for been there in the morning
> Thank you for been there at night
> Thank you for believing in me_



wat questions did dey ask during d verification call??


----------



## AUS14

ojhaa said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I got an email from my CO today , requesting additional documents , the email ID says Brisbane team 31 but the subject says team 33 with initials KD
> 
> She has asked for
> Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of Court Document	10/09/2013	TRIM
> 
> I had already uploaded the Marriage certificate ( they have acknowledged that they have it in one of the Pdf's attached ) any suggestions what should be provided for further proof
> 
> I have thought of the below
> 
> 1) Bank account same statements that show same addresses ( also as in passpost) showing living together
> 2)Marriage ceremony invitation cards
> 
> Any suggestions would be really helpful ( it says court document what could be referenced here ?)



Do you have partner's name added in the spouse name field in your passport and vice versa? You can upload the same or you can upload marriage photograph


----------



## Tans

In case if I change the address, any one has any idea which form I need to fill and upload?

I haven’t received the grant yet, but according to DIAC I need to inform them asap if I change any of my details.

Please advise.

Thanks,
Tans


----------



## akshay1229

mayankp said:


> You are absolutely correct.......looking at these problems, getting visa seems a minor thing. Highly difficult to come out of comfort zone of settled hometown life.....but it is important to come out of the comfort zone to achieve something better.


you are right Mayank..progress only can be achieved at some risk level..and no comfort zone in there...struggle is everywhere...but with lots of faith in God and self confidence, one can do "ANYTHING".


----------



## afr_k

mayankp said:


> You are absolutely correct.......looking at these problems, getting visa seems a minor thing. Highly difficult to come out of comfort zone of settled hometown life.....but it is important to come out of the comfort zone to achieve something better.


Hi Mayank and PDHUNT,

I think the better idea would be to search and finalize a job and then resign the current one, if one has so many responsibilities. Never lift your second step unless your got some place for the first one. You know what I mean.

I will be in same situation once i get a grant. All the best for your job hunt guys.

BTW, I phoned DIAC today and she said my application is in process 

Regards


----------



## ojhaa

AUS14 said:


> Do you have partner's name added in the spouse name field in your passport and vice versa? You can upload the same or you can upload marriage photograph


My passport doesn't have her name issued before marriage , hers has mine with the same address


----------



## silji

Hi All,

I lodged my application on 2nd August. So far CO not assigned. As per priority processing schedule CO should be assigned to my case by 6th of September.
Can I call DIAC to know the status ? Please suggest.




ACS : March 23, IELTS : March 8 NSW SS: July 10 App : July 30 VISA Lodged : Aug 2
PCC : Aug 16 Medical : September 5 CO :? Grant : ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Eagerly waiting to hear Good news from *Rocky Balbao*!


11th week, nearly 2 and half months..:nono: CO yet:help: m getting:der::blah::blah::ranger:


----------



## abhaytomar

Hi I got an email from my CO today he asked few documents and also he asked me to provide "Group Certificate."
Can anyone please tell me what is this?

I will ask it to my CO tomorrow.


Thanks in advance for any suggestion.


----------



## akshay1229

abhaytomar said:


> Hi I got an email from my CO today he asked few documents and also he asked me to provide "Group Certificate."
> Can anyone please tell me what is this?
> 
> I will ask it to my CO tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestion.


I think, its form 16 and form 12 BA from employer in India. but I am not sure..

generally CO asks for taxation docs.


----------



## iamafreak

Joy75 said:


> what does CO mean..


Case Officer


----------



## akshay1229

abhaytomar said:


> Hi I got an email from my CO today he asked few documents and also he asked me to provide "Group Certificate."
> Can anyone please tell me what is this?
> 
> I will ask it to my CO tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestion.


Congrats for getting CO, update ur signature..


----------



## iamafreak

afr_k said:


> Hi Mayank and PDHUNT,
> 
> I think the better idea would be to search and finalize a job and then resign the current one, if one has so many responsibilities. Never lift your second step unless your got some place for the first one. You know what I mean.


It is really difficult to find a job in Australia while sitting outside Australia until and unless you have skills that are very high in demand. Recruiters normally will ask you to come down and have interview in person.


----------



## soumyasingh

josh.machine said:


> Guys finally i too got my grant letter today !!! Happy beyond words and good luck to all.


Congrats josh....

God bless!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> 11th week, nearly 2 and half months..:nono: CO yet:help: m getting:der::blah::blah::ranger:


Don't leave the forum :first: *Rocky Balbao*! I am here to entertain you! :drama::drama: :horn::horn: opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## praveenreddy

rahulmenda said:


> *"For all those who have encouraged me and those who are yet to. Thank you, Thank you. A simple word that still feels new"ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:*


Congrats Rahul bhaiii


----------



## ady the grea

*congratulations*



shyam said:


> congratulations Speaker.


Hi Congratulaions ......I have also applied in same category on 24.08.2013.

Please provide me with following information

1) How did u arrange for reference letter from HR of bank's and what CO asked u?

2) Did he called your employers?

3) what documents u sent to show as experience???


my mail id is [email protected]

Regards

Adarsh


----------



## sandhuaman

Gurpreethm said:


> My 9th week is going to start frm 2morrow and CO	allocation date 21 Aug, requested some docs again on 21 Aug which we had shared with them yesterday morning.
> 'Praying to GOD'



...do not worry dear..hopefully u would get the positive outcome and that also very soon...which documents he asked u for?...


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> You are absolutely correct.......looking at these problems, getting visa seems a minor thing. Highly difficult to come out of comfort zone of settled hometown life.....but it is important to come out of the comfort zone to achieve something better.


i was going through a website listing casual jobs (in pubs, in farms etc.)...and as i wondered i might have to take up these jobs initially...a chill ran through my spine and for a moment the frustration of CO not being allocated was completely forgotten ) .... what you guys are saying is true...this is only the beginning....


----------



## mayankp

iamafreak said:


> It is really difficult to find a job in Australia while sitting outside Australia until and unless you have skills that are very high in demand. Recruiters normally will ask you to come down and have interview in person.


I was supposed to write this. I completely agree with you and we are not working in a government company where you can take leave of 3-6 months, go australia and try for job, we have to take risk of leaving the job.

For high jump after sum run up, you have to lift both of your legs.....


----------



## tds2013

josh.machine said:


> Guys finally i too got my grant letter today !!! Happy beyond words and good luck to all.


yuhooo....congratulations mate...


----------



## AUS14

You could have included your spouse name as it hardly takes a months time now as there is no verification..but i think uploading a marriage, ring ceremony, etc photograph will help. You can clarify the same by sending your CO an email.


----------



## Gurpreethm

sandhuaman said:


> ...do not worry dear..hopefully u would get the positive outcome and that also very soon...which documents he asked u for?...


Transcript of my Wifes Graduation and PG.


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> 11th week, nearly 2 and half months..:nono: CO yet:help: m getting:der::blah::blah::ranger:


Is ur medical reffered.


----------



## soumyasingh

mayankp said:


> I was supposed to write this. I completely agree with you and we are not working in a government company where you can take leave of 3-6 months, go australia and try for job, we have to take risk of leaving the job.
> 
> For high jump after sum run up, you have to lift both of your legs.....


Guys I guess I am trying a move from the same company I am working with,...Boss ko manane mein lagi hun... If evrythng goes well... I may get the same job there in the same comapny.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sandhuaman

....Dear friends.....could anyone please suggest me a way to find out about my medical status...i have lodged application on 17th august and have done the medical on 14 aug...but still in my e visa ...page ..its showing"the health examination for this applicant has yet to be determined" ..what could be the reason for this.? is it because the medical got referred ... or something else....how could i find out about this ....It s really unclear as some of the applicants on this forum has received their medical status with in few days of uploading medicals....

thanks in advance


----------



## ssaditya

rahulmenda said:


> Yes yaar. now its a grants festival on board
> 
> *"For all those who have encouraged me and those who are yet to. Thank you, Thank you. A simple word that still feels new"ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:*


congrats and am really happy for u.........get ready for the check in....:attention::attention::attention::attention::attention::car::rockon::horn::juggle:


----------



## gtaark

I was going thru previous emails of my case officer and there it stated on how to check application status.

Check the Progress of an Online Application

Under Professional and other Skilled Workers

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

This link dosen't work!!!

Any idea??


----------



## mayankp

soumyasingh said:


> Guys I guess I am trying a move from the same company I am working with,...Boss ko manane mein lagi hun... If evrythng goes well... I may get the same job there in the same comapny.... :fingerscrossed:


Lucky chap Soumya.......at least you have that chance.....mine is local company so I don't have any such scope.....


----------



## ssaditya

when will be my case officer allocation


----------



## soumyasingh

mayankp said:


> I was supposed to write this. I completely agree with you and we are not working in a government company where you can take leave of 3-6 months, go australia and try for job, we have to take risk of leaving the job.
> 
> For high jump after sum run up, you have to lift both of your legs.....





mayankp said:


> Lucky chap Soumya.......at least you have that chance.....mine is local company so I don't have any such scope.....


Hehehehe... that will happen later dear... first I am concerned about the Meds and the Visa thing... lol...

You did not send me ur gtalk ID?


----------



## mayankp

soumyasingh said:


> Hehehehe... that will happen later dear... first I am concerned about the Meds and the Visa thing... lol...
> 
> You did not send me ur gtalk ID?


You will get that don't worry.

I thought you are sending your, so I was waiting...anyway...i will PM you right away....


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> Lucky chap Soumya.......at least you have that chance.....mine is local company so I don't have any such scope.....


i think you mean lucky girl  .... (this happens with me a lot...my name is Tejas so people always assume im a guy)..or may be you meant her boss...


----------



## soumyasingh

tds2013 said:


> i think you mean lucky girl  .... (this happens with me a lot...my name is Tejas so people always assume im a guy)..or may be you meant her boss...


Heheheheh.... I also thought u r a guy!!!! lol...

You go girl!!!!


----------



## mayankp

tds2013 said:


> i think you mean lucky girl  .... (this happens with me a lot...my name is Tejas so people always assume im a guy)..or may be you meant her boss...


there is no misunderstanding. I am talking about her only, i think "chap" word can be used for both genders.

Sorry but I also heard first time, a girl's name "Tejas"...anyways....it happens...nothing bad in it.


----------



## soumyasingh

mayankp said:


> there is no misunderstanding. I am talking about her only, i think "chap" word can be used for both genders.
> 
> Sorry but I also heard first time, a girl's name "Tejas"...anyways....it happens...nothing bad in it.


hahahhaa.... ye to hota rehta hai....:drama:


----------



## andyv

0z_dream said:


> Congratz, may i knw about ur acs format, is it old or new format, your total points,


Thanks buddy. It was old ACS format, claimed 65 points.


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> there is no misunderstanding. I am talking about her only, i think "chap" word can be used for both genders.
> 
> Sorry but I also heard first time, a girl's name "Tejas"...anyways....it happens...nothing bad in it.


Yeah i know i too have only once come across another girl with the same name....(but still what is there in the name...a CO by any name would still get on your nerves with delays and funny requests)...(i m really on the edge now :smash: )


----------



## laurinoz

ssaditya said:


> when will be my case officer allocation


Check out this link friend:
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## Jagz

ojhaa said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I got an email from my CO today , requesting additional documents , the email ID says Brisbane team 31 but the subject says team 33 with initials KD
> 
> She has asked for
> Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of Court Document	10/09/2013	TRIM
> 
> I had already uploaded the Marriage certificate ( they have acknowledged that they have it in one of the Pdf's attached ) any suggestions what should be provided for further proof
> 
> I have thought of the below
> 
> 1) Bank account same statements that show same addresses ( also as in passpost) showing living together
> 2)Marriage ceremony invitation cards
> 
> Any suggestions would be really helpful ( it says court document what could be referenced here ?)


Hello Ojhaa,

Good to see that ur application is in progress....I also applied on the same date. hope I hear something soon 

I understand Court document should mean your marriage certificate only ...
In addition to marriage certificate u can send ... 

*Rent agreement/ Property document/joint bank account where her name is also included. 
*Air/Rail tickets when you traveled together .
*In addition to marriage invitation n marriage photograph u can add some photographs clicked later to show your continued relationship.
* Any bills/receipt/invitation card/Anniversary card addressing you both.

Regards,
Jagz


----------



## akshay1229

mayankp said:


> I was supposed to write this. I completely agree with you and we are not working in a government company where you can take leave of 3-6 months, go australia and try for job, we have to take risk of leaving the job.
> 
> For high jump after sum run up, you have to lift both of your legs.....


fortunately, that option is open for me to take leave of 3 months..but I ll not choose that option...I ll leave India..


----------



## shyam

sandhuaman said:


> ....Dear friends.....could anyone please suggest me a way to find out about my medical status...i have lodged application on 17th august and have done the medical on 14 aug...but still in my e visa ...page ..its showing"the health examination for this applicant has yet to be determined" ..what could be the reason for this.? is it because the medical got referred ... or something else....how could i find out about this ....It s really unclear as some of the applicants on this forum has received their medical status with in few days of uploading medicals....
> 
> thanks in advance


Check this if it helps.
emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## ssaditya

yes but now am in fifth week


----------



## PDHUNT

iamafreak said:


> It is really difficult to find a job in Australia while sitting outside Australia until and unless you have skills that are very high in demand. Recruiters normally will ask you to come down and have interview in person.


I also heard the same, buddy


----------



## ramanj

JP Mosa said:


> I got same CO mate......initials PM....


Thats great! So did you submit the docs requested? I am still waiting for her reply 
I hope she is not on leave.


----------



## Vincentluf

*Visa 189 - Please help*

Hello,

I have applied 189 visa and declared my defacto partner in my application as a non migrating dependent. Could someone tell me:

- Why on my eVisa page I have my dependent name with all the docs to be submitted like PCC and medicals although she will not be migrating with me


----------



## oz_prrules

sandhuaman said:


> ....Dear friends.....could anyone please suggest me a way to find out about my medical status...i have lodged application on 17th august and have done the medical on 14 aug...but still in my e visa ...page ..its showing"the health examination for this applicant has yet to be determined" ..what could be the reason for this.? is it because the medical got referred ... or something else....how could i find out about this ....It s really unclear as some of the applicants on this forum has received their medical status with in few days of uploading medicals....
> 
> thanks in advance


Mine is the same since i lodge my visa. Some members here are saying its system glitch. Do not know how long this SYSTEM GLITCH will stay...:smash:


----------



## starwars123

Any august applicant got co ?


----------



## AM

august 1st week applicants should have got it today


----------



## akshay1229

Vincentluf said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied 189 visa and declared my defacto partner in my application as a non migrating dependent. Could someone tell me:
> 
> - Why on my eVisa page I have my dependent name with all the docs to be submitted like PCC and medicals although she will not be migrating with me


I think, they ask you such details for all dependents whether they are migrating or not.. this is bcz being a dependent, there may chance of migration of dependent in future...so u have to go for it...

Correct me if I m wrong...


----------



## Hdozdream

Hi guys, have been a silent observer of the forum for a while. I have applied for a 190 visa.
My timeline 
SS:8 Jul 13
Invite: 1 Aug 13
E lodge : 1 Aug 13
Medical :7 Aug 13
PCC : 9 Aug 13
CO: 15 Aug 13( call diac to know that CO is assign)
No contact from CO at all.
Call diac again today the told me that CO will contact me if he need additional document.


----------



## nicky_8022

I have been contacted by my CO (LR) from team 33 - today asking for additional info - only health evidence for my dependent. I have replied with the details of the case no as given by Medibank when we went for medicals. so some light seen today... so this case should we consider everything else is cleared except for medicals?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Gurpreethm said:


> Is ur medical reffered.


auto-refferred- 19th July
auto-cleared- 4th september.

since i have not been assigned to a CO, i assume it was auto-refferred and auto-cleared (is it possible it gets auto-cleared or only CO's can do it)

they told me it takes upto 3 months for CO's to be assigned for 190 visa subclass


----------



## oz_prrules

Rocky Balboa said:


> auto-refferred- 19th July
> auto-cleared- 4th september.
> 
> since i have not been assigned to a CO, i assume it was auto-refferred and auto-cleared (is it possible it gets auto-cleared or only CO's can do it)
> 
> they told me it takes upto 3 months for CO's to be assigned for 190 visa subclass


bro.. most of the help desk operators know nothing. Also some of them bit lazy to check the status of any application. They just say whatever they think...


----------



## sre375

josh.machine said:


> Guys finally i too got my grant letter today !!! Happy beyond words and good luck to all.


Congratulations Josh!!


----------



## rahulmenda

Mjt said:


> Congrats rahulmenda and speaker....  best wishes...


:rockon: Thank you friend


----------



## rahulmenda

baba18 said:


> Congrats...............


ray2:ray2:ray2: Thank you friend


----------



## rahulmenda

Ben 10 said:


> Congrats Bro
> :clap2: :clap2:
> You had a way to move on now ..!:whip:


ray2:ray2:ray2: Thank you friend


----------



## silji

Hdozdream said:


> Hi guys, have been a silent observer of the forum for a while. I have applied for a 190 visa.
> My timeline
> SS:8 Jul 13
> Invite: 1 Aug 13
> E lodge : 1 Aug 13
> Medical :7 Aug 13
> PCC : 9 Aug 13
> CO: 15 Aug 13( call diac to know that CO is assign)
> No contact from CO at all.
> Call diac again today the told me that CO will contact me if he need additional document.


Hi Hdozdream,

Can you share DIAC contact number. I lodged my visa on 2nd Aug. No new from CO so far...


----------



## rahulmenda

anshuashu said:


> wat questions did dey ask during d verification call??


The call got to my HR Department asking to talk with me, they didn't introduce about them to my HR. Just mentioned that they want to talk to me. My HR transferred call to my cabin. the caller introduced himself as Mr.F from AUS Embassy (New Dehli) and he is appointed to verify my details.

He just asked me few questions took 4 min of time.. He questioned about my DOB, from how many years I am working in present company, Joining date , employ ID , Designation and my is my profile. that's all.

I was prepared as my consultant told that verification call may come. But not all the time. 50-50 chances are there. my other applicants from same consultant got grant with out verification.


----------



## rahulmenda

praveenreddy said:


> Congrats Rahul bhaiii


Anna Thank you very much. Be ready for you Visa. We both fly at a timelane:lane:


----------



## rahulmenda

ssaditya said:


> congrats and am really happy for u.........get ready for the check in....:attention::attention::attention::attention::attention::car::rockon::horn::juggle:


ray2:ray2:ray2: Thank you very very much friend


----------



## akshay1229

nicky_8022 said:


> I have been contacted by my CO (LR) from team 33 - today asking for additional info - only health evidence for my dependent. I have replied with the details of the case no as given by Medibank when we went for medicals. so some light seen today... so this case should we consider everything else is cleared except for medicals?


Grant is on your way...good luck...


----------



## raminbdjp

Rocky Balboa said:


> auto-refferred- 19th July
> auto-cleared- 4th september.
> 
> since i have not been assigned to a CO, i assume it was auto-refferred and auto-cleared (is it possible it gets auto-cleared or only CO's can do it)
> 
> they told me it takes upto 3 months for CO's to be assigned for 190 visa subclass



I think there is no roll of CO in case of automatic medical clearance. My medical was cleared on 2nd September, but my CO has not been at work for many days.


----------



## expatdude

Rocky Balboa said:


> auto-refferred- 19th July
> auto-cleared- 4th september.
> 
> since i have not been assigned to a CO, i assume it was auto-refferred and auto-cleared (is it possible it gets auto-cleared or only CO's can do it)
> 
> they told me it takes upto 3 months for CO's to be assigned for 190 visa subclass


Yes buddy its possible that its auto cleared. So congrats to you for this

So long time did not see you on forums welcome back.


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> auto-refferred- 19th July
> auto-cleared- 4th september.
> 
> since i have not been assigned to a CO, i assume it was auto-refferred and auto-cleared (is it possible it gets auto-cleared or only CO's can do it)
> 
> they told me it takes upto 3 months for CO's to be assigned for 190 visa subclass


Brother where are you? really we miss you yaar. :tea::tea::tea: Your grant is on the way bro. may be this weekend :drum::drum: I am praying for you ray:ray:


----------



## ali1pk

Hello guys,

I am following this thread from a long time never posted anything. I would like to congrats all those who have received the grant recently. Also like to appreciate the work you guys are doing to support others especially Mithu, Rahul , Rocky and all others. I got a query regarding medical if anyone can help my medicals are completed on 29th of august and results are uploaded on 4th of September. CO got assigned on 5 sep and in his letter he require PCC, FORM 80 and Evidence of health (Meds). Why he is again asking for meds? Is there any problem. Pls Advice anyone.


----------



## miteshm82

*PCC without CO's Advice*

Anyone been asked latter from CO or High Commission at the time of Police Clearance ?

One of my friend in Gujarat visited passport office and they asked proof from authority asking for police clearance. They is no way to get PCC without CO's advice. 

Did anyone face the same issue?


----------



## miteshm82

*PCC without CO's Advice*

Anyone been asked letter from CO or High Commission at the time of Police Clearance ?

One of my friend in Gujarat visited passport office and they asked proof from authority asking for police clearance. They is no way to get PCC without CO's advice in gujarat that is what the officer told my friend at passport office. 

Did anyone face the same issue?


----------



## Vijay24

ali1pk said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am following this thread from a long time never posted anything. I would like to congrats all those who have received the grant recently. Also like to appreciate the work you guys are doing to support others especially Mithu, Rahul , Rocky and all others. I got a query regarding medical if anyone can help my medicals are completed on 29th of august and results are uploaded on 4th of September. CO got assigned on 5 sep and in his letter he require PCC, FORM 80 and Evidence of health (Meds). Why he is again asking for meds? Is there any problem. Pls Advice anyone.


Related to medicals you just reply to CO that its been updated on the date by medical center. He/She may have missed seeing the report. And send Form-80 and PCC thru email. And wait refreshing your email box for the grant letter


----------



## rahulmenda

speaker said:


> hi mates
> got my Grant today..tnx to all of you for the guidance and motivation given..this forum was an elixir when ever I was down..wish and pray others get the Grant soon..
> 
> moving to Adelaide..financial institution branch manager...:drum::drum::tea:eace:


*Congrats speaker * A small poem for you on the eve of you grant

*Hold on to Your Dream - By John Tiong Chunghoo *

*Hold on to your dream
it sweetens all your nights
brightens up your days
because dream is a compass
that shows only one aspired direction -
success, success and more success
*
May god shower abundant of success flowers on you and your fmaily :humble::humble:


----------



## rahulmenda

ali1pk said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am following this thread from a long time never posted anything. I would like to congrats all those who have received the grant recently. Also like to appreciate the work you guys are doing to support others especially Mithu, Rahul , Rocky and all others. I got a query regarding medical if anyone can help my medicals are completed on 29th of august and results are uploaded on 4th of September. CO got assigned on 5 sep and in his letter he require PCC, FORM 80 and Evidence of health (Meds). Why he is again asking for meds? Is there any problem. Pls Advice anyone.


May be he missed the document. you send again no need to worry.


----------



## sandhuaman

any august applicant got co??????????????????


----------



## needpr

Hey Guys,

Is there anyone who applied in the 2nd week of july and who has been assigned a CO or granted visa?


----------



## sandhuaman

one person in another forum got co on 15 august

visa lodged 1 august

may be an onshore applicant


----------



## AM

gujarat always asks for the letter


----------



## AUS14

sandhuaman said:


> one person in another forum got co on 15 august
> 
> visa lodged 1 august
> 
> may be an onshore applicant


Could you plz let me know the name of the person?


----------



## ali1pk

rahulmenda said:


> May be he missed the document. you send again no need to worry.


Thanks Bro, but I have nothing to upload because medical center uploaded them as it was e-medical. I got this info when I clicked link organize your health over there it is mention in letter all health examination completed.

"Health Case Status
This health case was submitted to DIAC on 04 Sep 2013."
I dont know why he asked that may be he missed this info.


----------



## ali1pk

Vijay24 said:


> Related to medicals you just reply to CO that its been updated on the date by medical center. He/She may have missed seeing the report. And send Form-80 and PCC thru email. And wait refreshing your email box for the grant letter


Thanks Bro for a super quick reply.


----------



## ind2oz

Rocky Balboa said:


> auto-refferred- 19th July
> auto-cleared- 4th september.
> 
> since i have not been assigned to a CO, i assume it was auto-refferred and auto-cleared (is it possible it gets auto-cleared or only CO's can do it)
> 
> they told me it takes upto 3 months for CO's to be assigned for 190 visa subclass


Guys,

I have a query, can anyone let me know how would we ever come to know weather CO is assigned to the application.

Is it a status on e-visa page. can any one let me know the status on Visa page that can seen on CO assignment.


----------



## miteshm82

ind2oz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a query, can anyone let me know how would we ever come to know weather CO is assigned to the application.
> 
> Is it a status on e-visa page. can any one let me know the status on Visa page that can seen on CO assignment.


Only through his/her email in your inbox.


----------



## amitso

rahulmenda said:


> :rockon: Thank you friend


Congrats Rahul...!!!

How many years of experience you have, how much points you have claimed?

Is there any reduction in the ACS accessed experience by DIAC??


----------



## rahulmenda

ind2oz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a query, can anyone let me know how would we ever come to know weather CO is assigned to the application.
> 
> Is it a status on e-visa page. can any one let me know the status on Visa page that can seen on CO assignment.


They will shoot a mail to you. No other option.


----------



## amitso

rahulmenda said:


> They will shoot a mail to you. No other option.


Hi Rahul,

Just PMed you..!! Please have a look.


----------



## amitso

joejohn said:


> Let me create some noise in this thread......
> 
> I got direct grant today!!!!!! :first: :rockon:


Congratulation, from which team you were having a CO? how many points you have claimed for experience? does DIAC reduced any experience?


----------



## amitso

josh.machine said:


> 00611300364613


Congrats..!!


----------



## ssaditya

can anyone tell me when i will get allocated to co..............this is my fifth week and am onshore applicant


----------



## Gurpreethm

ssaditya said:


> can anyone tell me when i will get allocated to co..............this is my fifth week and am onshore applicant


Wait till next week and then give them a call.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ojhaa

josh.machine said:


> Guys finally i too got my grant letter today !!! Happy beyond words and good luck to all.


Congrats buddy


----------



## ind2oz

miteshm82 said:


> Only through his/her email in your inbox.


That means, we never come to know weather our application is being processed or not. Unless CO comes for clarification if they needs.

So if CO thinks that grant cannot be issued, how would one come to know. We would be under assumption that CO is not being assigned.

Is there a way to find the CO details allocated. As per DIAC on below URLCO shall be assigned by 5 weeks as per current load and backlogs.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## Gurpreethm

ind2oz said:


> That means, we never come to know weather our application is being processed or not. Unless CO comes for clarification if they needs.
> 
> So if CO thinks that grant cannot be issued, how would one come to know. We would be under assumption that CO is not being assigned.
> 
> Is there a way to find the CO details allocated. As per DIAC on below URLCO shall be assigned by 5 weeks as per current load and backlogs.
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


You can call them right away to get the details.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## expatdude

You do not need to do any thing just inform your Co that you have done the medicals and medicals are uploaded.



ali1pk said:


> Thanks Bro, but I have nothing to upload because medical center uploaded them as it was e-medical. I got this info when I clicked link organize your health over there it is mention in letter all health examination completed.
> 
> "Health Case Status
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on 04 Sep 2013."
> I dont know why he asked that may be he missed this info.


----------



## ind2oz

rahulmenda said:


> They will shoot a mail to you. No other option.


I don't think not in all cases, Unless its necessary to contact the applicant for any clarification. As we can see many applicants with no response from DIAC even after 8/10/12 weeks. We presume that CO is not assigned, but that's not true. I suppose. 

We need to figure out some foolproof mechanism to make them to respond to our query.


----------



## rahulmenda

amitso said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Just PMed you..!! Please have a look.


I have given you the rely plz check your PM Inbox


----------



## rahulmenda

ssaditya said:


> can anyone tell me when i will get allocated to co..............this is my fifth week and am onshore applicant


Generally it will be 6-7 weeks max if not just mail or call DIAC no need to panic


----------



## rahulmenda

ind2oz said:


> I don't think not in all cases, Unless its necessary to contact the applicant for any clarification. As we can see many applicants with no response from DIAC even after 8/10/12 weeks. We presume that CO is not assigned, but that's not true. I suppose.
> 
> We need to figure out some foolproof mechanism to make them to respond to our query.


Unfortunately DAIC will not provide much info to applicants. Even if you mail or call they will say that *your file is under process will contact to soon* that will the reply.


----------



## ali1pk

expatdude said:


> You do not need to do any thing just inform your Co that you have done the medicals and medicals are uploaded.


Thanks Bro


----------



## ind2oz

rahulmenda said:


> Unfortunately DAIC will not provide much info to applicants. Even if you mail or call they will say that *your file is under process will contact to soon* that will the reply.


that will be really frustrating for people waiting for long.


----------



## Vic2013

ali1pk said:


> Thanks Bro, but I have nothing to upload because medical center uploaded them as it was e-medical. I got this info when I clicked link organize your health over there it is mention in letter all health examination completed.
> 
> "Health Case Status
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on 04 Sep 2013."
> I dont know why he asked that may be he missed this info.


Ok worried after reading this - I did my medicals on Aug 20, the organize your medicals is not there for my child, but for me and my spouse it is still there. However when I click on it I DO NOT see this status that health case was submitted on xyz date!

What does this mean?? What should I do?


----------



## ali1pk

Vic2013 said:


> Ok worried after reading this - I did my medicals on Aug 20, the organize your medicals is not there for my child, but for me and my spouse it is still there. However when I click on it I DO NOT see this status that health case was submitted on xyz date!
> 
> What does this mean?? What should I do?


Don't worry when u click on organize your health link it will open a separate page, on that page there is a link PRINT INFORMATION SHEET when you click on it it shows your whole information. Hope it helps.


----------



## Gurpreethm

What if they call my office for verification and I left for the day or on leave

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hdozdream

silji said:


> Hi Hdozdream,
> 
> Can you share DIAC contact number. I lodged my visa on 2nd Aug. No new from CO so far...


Hi the number is

+61 131881

But be aware that you need to wait for a long time to speak to and operator, around 15 to 30 minute wait.


----------



## sahil772

Is this premium number call or normal international call. generally , normal international call cost around rs 10 per minutes from india.


----------



## Hdozdream

sandhuaman said:


> any august applicant got co??????????????????


Hi, I applied on the 1st of Aug and got CO on the 15 of Aug, but have not contact me yet.


----------



## erbash

kittydoll said:


> yes yes yes...
> 
> Got my grant at 10:25AM today !!!!
> 
> OMG I'm shaking, I need some retail therapy...
> 
> Off to the shopping mall to spend $$$


congratulations


----------



## vivekgreets

*NSW 190 visa*

For NSW 190 visa can anyone confirm if there is any limitation to work in Syndney. I assume applicant can work any where in NSW including main Sydney. Please confirm asap.I have received invitation from NSW to apply for visa.


----------



## Hdozdream

ind2oz said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a query, can anyone let me know how would we ever come to know weather CO is assigned to the application.
> 
> Is it a status on e-visa page. can any one let me know the status on Visa page that can seen on CO assignment.


Hi, on the e visa page there is no way to know that you got CO, my e visa has not change at all, the only way to know is when Co contact you or you call diac and ask them.


----------



## Hdozdream

sahil772 said:


> Is this premium number call or normal international call. generally , normal international call cost around rs 10 per minutes from india.


Hi Sahil, not sure as I have call within Australian, but I think it be be normal not premium. May be some senior members can confirm.

Thank


----------



## miteshm82

vivekgreets said:


> For NSW 190 visa can anyone confirm if there is any limitation to work in Syndney. I assume applicant can work any where in NSW including main Sydney. Please confirm asap.I have received invitation from NSW to apply for visa.


Under 190 Visa you are allowed to work in NSW including Sydney. 

Region specific boundary is for 489.


----------



## erbash

annacarolinas said:


> Hi guys !!
> Want to share the good news as I got my grant today !!!!
> 
> Applied on July 2nd (systems analyst, 70 points), and exactly 2 months later, without any contact from co , The dreamed email arrived !!' :rockon:
> 
> For info, I'm Brazilian/French, didn't upload form 80, only some pays lips and then all the required documents !
> 
> Good luck to you all !


congratulations


----------



## vivekgreets

Thanks Mitesh


----------



## Aparwar

sahil772 said:


> Is this premium number call or normal international call. generally , normal international call cost around rs 10 per minutes from india.


Its a premium number. Costs 100 a min (as per airtel website)


----------



## rahulmenda

Thank you all for your wishes for my grant, I wish all applicants a happy life and soon grant. don't worried until and unless you give fraud info to DAIC no visa will be rejected. I agree waiting is frustrating, but result will be sweeter  

*Here is a poem for all the applicants topic is Dream. May your all dreams come true*

*Let My Dream Come True*

*In my dream
I saw

A world
Free of
Violence
Terrorism
Hunger
Suffering
Chaos...

And a world
Filled with
Love
Compassion
Freedom
Peace
Happiness...

Now awake
In this world real
I pray
Let my dream come true.
*

Cheers and Have a gr8 time.


----------



## sahil772

Aparwar said:


> Its a premium number. Costs 100 a min (as per airtel website)


That really very expensive considering they make u wait for 15-30 min.


----------



## sahil772

Hdozdream said:


> Hi Sahil, not sure as I have call within Australian, but I think it be be normal not premium. May be some senior members can confirm.
> 
> Thank


Hi, For u also then it must be premium number but wont affect that much impact as u r onshore.


----------



## Vic2013

ali1pk said:


> Don't worry when u click on organize your health link it will open a separate page, on that page there is a link PRINT INFORMATION SHEET when you click on it it shows your whole information. Hope it helps.


Thank so much - you were correct.
They were uploaded on August 23 - this probably means they were referred I guess.

but WHY do the medicals get referred ?


----------



## ali1pk

Vic2013 said:


> Thank so much - you were correct.
> They were uploaded on August 23 - this probably means they were referred I guess.
> 
> but WHY do the medicals get referred ?


No it does not mean they are referred mate. In my view when medical got referred CO will inform you. Seniors can advice more.


----------



## josh.machine

Thanks everyone again for the wishes. Did not get time to respond in the day, anyone has any queries please feel free to drop me a message as its difficult to go through the pages.

Lots of things coming to my mind now regarding planning for the next move. Should i move on bench asap or ask company to look for suitable opportunity or take a sabbatical and goto Oz for a job search or try through my contacts sitting here. If i get something sitting here what to do of my current job and responsibilities as i manage multiple projects


----------



## josh.machine

Thanks everyone again for the wishes. Did not get time to respond in the day, anyone has any queries please feel free to drop me a message as its difficult to go through the pages.


----------



## JP Mosa

rahulmenda said:


> Thank you all for your wishes for my grant, I wish all applicants a happy life and soon grant. don't worried until and unless you give fraud info to DAIC no visa will be rejected. I agree waiting is frustrating, but result will be sweeter
> 
> *Here is a poem for all the applicants topic is Dream. May your all dreams come true*
> 
> *Let My Dream Come True*
> 
> *In my dream
> I saw
> 
> A world
> Free of
> Violence
> Terrorism
> Hunger
> Suffering
> Chaos...
> 
> And a world
> Filled with
> Love
> Compassion
> Freedom
> Peace
> Happiness...
> 
> Now awake
> In this world real
> I pray
> Let my dream come true.
> *
> 
> Cheers and Have a gr8 time.


Congrazz mate.......


----------



## AnkurUk

Hello Folks,

i applied on 13th june and still waiting for final result. CO asked me some additional documents last month which i provided on 21st August. But after that no update .. this wait is killing me now. I called DIAC last week operator told me only final decision has to be made on your application. But no update after that. its more than 7 days now i called DIAC. Seniors please suggest me is that ok if i call DIAC again and ask for further update? or just wait?


----------



## JP Mosa

ramanj said:


> Thats great! So did you submit the docs requested? I am still waiting for her reply
> I hope she is not on leave.


Not yet mate....

I have to pile up a big bunch of docs..

Now am in process of collecting them....

Will submit in a week

How about you?

Cheers


----------



## Jullz

Hello all,
I am trying to apply for my golden visa, and I keep receiveing the following error in skillselect:

*500 Server error


An unexpected error has occurred at 11/09/2013 12:37:49 AM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time.

For more information on SkillSelect Technical support issues, please go to: Technical Support Site.

Return to homepage*

Does someone knows why?


----------



## shyam

vivekgreets said:


> For NSW 190 visa can anyone confirm if there is any limitation to work in Syndney. I assume applicant can work any where in NSW including main Sydney. Please confirm asap.I have received invitation from NSW to apply for visa.


Yes for 190, the limitation is to work anywhere in NSW for 2 years. Nothing else.


----------



## shyam

Jullz said:


> Hello all,
> I am trying to apply for my golden visa, and I keep receiveing the following error in skillselect:
> 
> *500 Server error
> 
> 
> An unexpected error has occurred at 11/09/2013 12:37:49 AM. Most outages are resolved within a short period of time, please try SkillSelect again at a later time.
> 
> For more information on SkillSelect Technical support issues, please go to: Technical Support Site.
> 
> Return to homepage*
> 
> Does someone knows why?


Not sure if it is a system Glitch. How many times have you tried and how frequent?

Usually the error should go in a few hours if any and the system should be ok.
Try after a few hours and try. Otherwise will have to check with the support team as mentioned.

Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues

*Planned system maintenance

Wednesdays
Every Wednesday from 5 am to 7 am AEST (GMT +10).

The following systems may become unavailable during the above times:

eLodgement (Online Applications and Citizenship)
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
LEGENDcom.
If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time, you are encouraged to try again after 7 am AEST (GMT +10).

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.*

http://www.immi.gov.au/e_visa/outage.htm


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Many Congrats RahulM....


----------



## Jullz

shyam said:


> Not sure if it is a system Glitch. How many times have you tried and how frequent?
> 
> Usually the error should go in a few hours if any and the system should be ok.
> Try after a few hours and try. Otherwise will have to check with the support team as mentioned.


Dear Shyam, thank for your reply.
I am keep trying for about 2-3 hours and receive the same error after I hit the apply visa.... :|


----------



## Jullz

shyam said:


> Not sure if it is a system Glitch. How many times have you tried and how frequent?
> 
> Usually the error should go in a few hours if any and the system should be ok.
> Try after a few hours and try. Otherwise will have to check with the support team as mentioned.
> 
> Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues
> 
> *Planned system maintenance
> 
> Wednesdays
> Every Wednesday from 5 am to 7 am AEST (GMT +10).
> 
> The following systems may become unavailable during the above times:
> 
> eLodgement (Online Applications and Citizenship)
> Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
> LEGENDcom.
> If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time, you are encouraged to try again after 7 am AEST (GMT +10).
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.*
> 
> Planned System Maintenance and Technical Issues


Ohh, I didn't saw that! I will try later then. Thanks
....and it's not 5 AM there yet


----------



## Vic2013

ali1pk said:


> No it does not mean they are referred mate. In my view when medical got referred CO will inform you. Seniors can advice more.


The case officer emailed on Aug 26 asking for PCC. But he did not say anything regarding the meds getting referred.

Can anyone please shed some light on this? Do COs always inform the candidates whether the medicals were referred or not?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shyam

Vic2013 said:


> The case officer emailed on Aug 26 asking for PCC. But he did not say anything regarding the meds getting referred.
> 
> Can anyone please shed some light on this? Do COs always inform the candidates whether the medicals were referred or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If the medicals were referred you could have been notified by CO generally. Or you can check in the below link and see if you find anything strange or different.

www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## AnkurUk

where to find HAP ID Shyam?


----------



## shyam

AnkurUk said:


> where to find HAP ID Shyam?


When you click on "Organise your health check up" and generate a reference letter, there you can find the HAP ID on top.


----------



## AnkurUk

Thanks Shyam, but i dont have access to my account. My agent has password he is not ready to provide me..the password.. anyway thanks for your reply. 

i am 13june applicant.. and still waiting for result 



shyam said:


> When you click on "Organise your health check up" and generate a reference letter, there you can find the HAP ID on top.


----------



## sandhuaman

ali1pk said:


> No it does not mean they are referred mate. In my view when medical got referred CO will inform you. Seniors can advice more.


+

hi dear

is there any way we could find out our medical is referred or not


----------



## Vic2013

shyam said:


> If the medicals were referred you could have been notified by CO generally. Or you can check in the below link and see if you find anything strange or different.
> 
> www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


nothing strange - is it supposed to say they were referred?


----------



## roposh

Vic2013 said:


> nothing strange - is it supposed to say they were referred?


Hi Vic2013!
Good to see a Pakistani applicant for visa subclass 190  You are one month ahead of me as per the timeline, so I'll be keeping an eye on your case. Wish you all the best with your application.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*progress of application*

guys how can we check the progress of our application ..............................................
no revert from agent even


----------



## shyam

Vic2013 said:


> nothing strange - is it supposed to say they were referred?


Hi Vic,

I guess then in your case the medicals might not have been referred. Sorry if i missed your earlier posts but do you still see the "Organise.." link enabled?

If yes then might have been referred. Otherwise nothing to worry.


----------



## sandhuaman

i checked this dear...its showing completed for all of us...


----------



## I.Bring.It!!

Congrats!! Have you got a date from the CO, by which you should enter Australia to validate your visa?
Cheers!
Av


----------



## D D

Still waiting for Grant


----------



## roposh

ali1pk said:


> No it does not mean they are referred mate. In my view when medical got referred CO will inform you. Seniors can advice more.


Hi Ali!
So this makes us 3 Pakistani applicants for subclass 190 
I hope we also get the grant within couple of months after lodging our visa as usually the case with applicants from India and other countries.

By the way how did you know about CO allocation? Did he ask you about something?

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## Ben 10

Many grants found last week and this week started with great news from long stayed candidates, except ROCKYY...
Hope good news from Rocky tooo !


----------



## Ben 10

roposh said:


> Hi Ali!
> So this makes us 3 Pakistani applicants for subclass 190
> I hope we also get the grant within couple of months after lodging our visa as usually the case with applicants from India and other countries.
> 
> By the way how did you know about CO allocation? Did he ask you about something?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


WIsh you great Success !!


----------



## sylvia_australia

roposh said:


> Hi Ali!
> So this makes us 3 Pakistani applicants for subclass 190
> I hope we also get the grant within couple of months after lodging our visa as usually the case with applicants from India and other countries.
> 
> By the way how did you know about CO allocation? Did he ask you about something?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Sorry but the process is same for all countries then why you said you will grant like india and other countries.

What is wrong with pakistan?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

GOD plz allocate co to my application its been so long to hear from ur side


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

Here goes my 59th day after lodging.....!!!

Cheers

XXX


----------



## mindfreak

mithu93ku said:


> *Hello Mates,
> Today I have received the Golden Mail from my CO.
> At last the waiting game is over!
> I wish speedy Grants for all mates of this forum who are waiting here.
> Wish me as I love you all! *
> 
> 
> My time line is .........
> *ANZS Code* 133111 *VET:*Jan22,2013/ May 10 *IELTS *May16 *EOI* May29 *WA SS :* May29/ June12 *Visa Lgd:* June19 *PCC:*July10 *CO:* July25 ADL 2 *MED:* July28 *Meds Rfrd*: July 28*Meds Clrd*: Sep 07 *Grant: *september 09,2013 :drum:


congratulations mithu, wish you a great future ahead!


----------



## ejpaul77

laurinoz said:


> Check out this link friend:
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


Laurinoz,

Could you tell me how can we prioritize our visa application ?

What would be the default prority ?


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> Ohh, I didn't saw that! I will try later then. Thanks
> ....and it's not 5 AM there yet


Hello Julz,
Are you including your spouse in your application or not?


----------



## mithu93ku

rahulmenda said:


> Thank you all for your wishes for my grant, I wish all applicants a happy life and soon grant. don't worried until and unless you give fraud info to DAIC no visa will be rejected. I agree waiting is frustrating, but result will be sweeter
> 
> *Here is a poem for all the applicants topic is Dream. May your all dreams come true*
> 
> *Let My Dream Come True*
> 
> *In my dream
> I saw
> 
> A world
> Free of
> Violence
> Terrorism
> Hunger
> Suffering
> Chaos...
> 
> And a world
> Filled with
> Love
> Compassion
> Freedom
> Peace
> Happiness...
> 
> Now awake
> In this world real
> I pray
> Let my dream come true.
> *
> 
> Cheers and Have a gr8 time.


Rahul , you are looking cool!


----------



## mithu93ku

sahil772 said:


> That really very expensive considering they make u wait for 15-30 min.


sahil772 , have I replied your PM? I have read last one sure but cant recall whether it is replied or not.


----------



## Jullz

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Julz,
> Are you including your spouse in your application or not?


Not :|


----------



## Jullz

Jullz said:


> Not :|


...and I kept trying lodging that visa with no success. Same error. Hope to succeed tomorrow


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> ...and I kept trying lodging that visa with no success. Same error. Hope to succeed tomorrow


May be Server went down and is under maintenance !


----------



## Pooja Srivastava

josh.machine said:


> Thanks everyone again for the wishes. Did not get time to respond in the day, anyone has any queries please feel free to drop me a message as its difficult to go through the pages.
> 
> Lots of things coming to my mind now regarding planning for the next move. Should i move on bench asap or ask company to look for suitable opportunity or take a sabbatical and goto Oz for a job search or try through my contacts sitting here. If i get something sitting here what to do of my current job and responsibilities as i manage multiple projects


Congrats!!!

Have you got a date from the CO, by which you should enter Australia to validate your visa?

Pooja


----------



## laurinoz

ejpaul77 said:


> Laurinoz,
> 
> Could you tell me how can we prioritize our visa application ?
> 
> What would be the default prority ?


Hi Ejpaul,

Can you please kindly clarify what you mean by prioritizing your application?

If you meant getting a quicker process, I'm afraid there isn't much you can do, appart from front loading all your docs before CO assignement. That helps.
After that, it is all in your CO's hands.
Of course, not having your meds referred is also an advantage, but again, you are not in control of that one either.

Let me know if I understood your question correctly or not.


----------



## shehpar

Hi friends. I have a situation. I called diac and they said that co has been assigned and will contact within 2 to 3 weeks. I did pcc only medical left that were planned on coming week. But today I came to know that my wife is pregnant. As per form 160, xray for pregnant is not possible. Will it delay our case as well or is there any chance to waive it.. please reply with your suggestions or if such situation happend to anyone?


----------



## divyap

shehpar said:


> Hi friends. I have a situation. I called diac and they said that co has been assigned and will contact within 2 to 3 weeks. I did pcc only medical left that were planned on coming week. But today I came to know that my wife is pregnant. As per form 160, xray for pregnant is not possible. Will it delay our case as well or is there any chance to waive it.. please reply with your suggestions or if such situation happend to anyone?


Yes, X-Ray during pregnancy is very dangerous. Especially during the initial stages(for around 4-6 months depending on the health of the fetus) of the pregnancy.

I would honestly say this to you, though you may not like it, *be prepared for the delay.* Please understand that there's no point in hurrying now. 


*Reg Waive-Off:* No waive off for pregnancy. They will only ask you to wait. But if you have already performed an X Ray for some other temp visa to Australia, then CO would consider that and might waive off the X-Ray for your wife. Other than that they would only advice you to wait.

P.S: Please dont head to any advice say it's safe, this, that.. You can better check with a medical doctor to know about the severity/seriousness of this.


----------



## shehpar

Does this make delay in principal applicant as well? Is there any other way?


----------



## shehpar

Anyone can reply??


----------



## ali1pk

roposh said:


> Hi Ali!
> So this makes us 3 Pakistani applicants for subclass 190
> I hope we also get the grant within couple of months after lodging our visa as usually the case with applicants from India and other countries.
> 
> By the way how did you know about CO allocation? Did he ask you about something?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hello Bro,

Great to see u guys on the forum, yes he send me an email with request for PCC,Form 80 and medical. My medical is completed so I would email him about it.


----------



## WizzyWizz

Jullz said:


> ...and I kept trying lodging that visa with no success. Same error. Hope to succeed tomorrow


Same problem :/


----------



## alihasan

No COs assigned even today? It is really getting disturbing. August first week applicants, please let us know if you have been assigned a CO? Thanks


----------



## alihasan

roposh said:


> Hi Ali!
> So this makes us 3 Pakistani applicants for subclass 190
> I hope we also get the grant within couple of months after lodging our visa as usually the case with applicants from India and other countries.
> 
> By the way how did you know about CO allocation? Did he ask you about something?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Another Pakistani applicant here.


----------



## AM

ali. dont be too worried. things will happen even if its a bit slow.


----------



## drshk

An onshore applicant 'allen911' applied on 20th Aug and got CO on 31st Aug, in just 10 days. Lets hope everyone gets COs assigned in this way


----------



## drshk

Hdozdream, he posted on '190 Visa applicants' thread



AUS14 said:


> Could you plz let me know the name of the person?


----------



## drshk

Hi Hdozdream, so you just called this number and asked if CO has been assigned, and they told you?...did they also give you details of CO and any email address for further contact?

Thanks.


Hdozdream said:


> Hi the number is
> 
> +61 131881
> 
> But be aware that you need to wait for a long time to speak to and operator, around 15 to 30 minute wait.


----------



## hafeezsl

shehpar said:


> Anyone can reply??


Yes I think it will just inform co abt it omce they contact u and they shld advice u


----------



## hafeezsl

akshay1229 said:


> Grant is on your way...good luck...


I have sent alk docs for now as requested..medicals of my wife should b ready soon.. 

So tensed. ..checking emails every day..


----------



## ejpaul77

laurinoz said:


> Hi Ejpaul,
> 
> Can you please kindly clarify what you mean by prioritizing your application?
> 
> If you meant getting a quicker process, I'm afraid there isn't much you can do, appart from front loading all your docs before CO assignement. That helps.
> After that, it is all in your CO's hands.
> Of course, not having your meds referred is also an advantage, but again, you are not in control of that one either.
> 
> Let me know if I understood your question correctly or not.


The url which u've posted earlier 

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm

Has information regarding CO allocation dates for different visa subclass and the priority groups 3, 4 & 5. So my question is how they classify the priority ?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*No co till date*

even i applied on 18 aug till date no co allocated so tensed and worried


----------



## AM

ankita. 5 weeks from date of application. why do u have to worry unless it is not completed. unnecessary tension will not help here. if its 18th august expect co around 23rd sep. not before that unless you are damn lucky


----------



## Gurpreethm

Any grant today?


----------



## drshk

Hi shehpar, there are similar queries on the 'merged medical questions' thread..please check it out.



shehpar said:


> Anyone can reply??


----------



## Hdozdream

drshk said:


> Hi Hdozdream, so you just called this number and asked if CO has been assigned, and they told you?...did they also give you details of CO and any email address for further contact?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi drshk,
No they just told me that there is a CO already assign and it from Adelaide, They has not give me the name nor the team number. I ask if their is any way i can contact the CO to inquired about my application or if CO need any more docs, they told not don't worry CO will contact me if they need more info.
very frustrating to know that you got a CO for nearly a month and you cannot get in touch with him or her.


----------



## WizzyWizz

Jullz said:


> ...and I kept trying lodging that visa with no success. Same error. Hope to succeed tomorrow


it's working now! try again


----------



## drshk

Thanks for the quick response, have you uploaded all required documents already? In this case, hopefully you can expect a direct grant :thumb:




Hdozdream said:


> Hi drshk,
> No they just told me that there is a CO already assign and it from Adelaide, They has not give me the name nor the team number. I ask if their is any way i can contact the CO to inquired about my application or if CO need any more docs, they told not don't worry CO will contact me if they need more info.
> very frustrating to know that you got a CO for nearly a month and you cannot get in touch with him or her.


----------



## Ben 10

Any Grant for the day so far ???


----------



## Fransta

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Here goes my 59th day after lodging.....!!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX



Me too, still waiting for my visa grant.

In the midst of my 9th week of waiting for the good news. 

My EOI on 15th of July was accepted and I lodged application on the very same day. Anyone who has good news to share of getting visa grant? 
Quite a few 1st of July applicants have received their grants. When is it our turn? 

I have a very good feeling about this week though " )


----------



## joejohn

There was some access issue with July applicants' sheet which is resolved now.

If you were trying to update the sheet, please do so now - 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0

Thanks!


----------



## Hdozdream

drshk said:


> Thanks for the quick response, have you uploaded all required documents already? In this case, hopefully you can expect a direct grant :thumb:


Yes I have upload PCC , AFP Check, Med done and for 80 completed and upload, but the medical link and link for form 80 still there nothing have change since I have lodge the application except for the docs I have upload are mark as received. Thank hope that most of Us waiting got our grant soon. The waiting is just killing us.


----------



## Hdozdream

Hi guys,
Can any one please tell me how to create a timeline under my post??

Thanks


----------



## Vijay24

Hdozdream said:


> Hi guys,
> Can any one please tell me how to create a timeline under my post??
> 
> Thanks


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/usercp.php Go to Signature and type and post


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*any grants today*

guys pl update if any grants today or co allocation


----------



## Hdozdream

Vijay24 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/usercp.php Go to Signature and type and post


Thank Vijay24.


----------



## hafeezsl

Fransta said:


> Me too, still waiting for my visa grant.
> 
> In the midst of my 9th week of waiting for the good news.
> 
> My EOI on 15th of July was accepted and I lodged application on the very same day. Anyone who has good news to share of getting visa grant?
> Quite a few 1st of July applicants have received their grants. When is it our turn?
> 
> I have a very good feeling about this week though " )


Applied on 16th july
I have the same feeling
The wait is killing


----------



## symphony

Hello All,

In the visa application, do we have to submit all experience letters or just the ones after the date mentioned by ACS?

Appreciate you help on this .


----------



## expatdude

symphony said:


> Hello All,
> 
> In the visa application, do we have to submit all experience letters or just the ones after the date mentioned by ACS?
> 
> Appreciate you help on this .


I did not get u. If u r saying the letters which u sent to ACS yes u ll need to upload all those letters to diac as well. Plus u may b asked for salary slips, joining letters as well so be prepared for them in advance to save ur time


----------



## expatdude

roposh said:


> Hi Ali!
> So this makes us 3 Pakistani applicants for subclass 190
> I hope we also get the grant within couple of months after lodging our visa as usually the case with applicants from India and other countries.
> 
> By the way how did you know about CO allocation? Did he ask you about something?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


The processing time is same for all why r u comparing. The fact is that there r less paki applicant compared to india.


----------



## symphony

expatdude said:


> I did not get u. If u r saying the letters which u sent to ACS yes u ll need to upload all those letters to diac as well. Plus u may b asked for salary slips, joining letters as well so be prepared for them in advance to save ur time


Hello , 

In the ACS letter it's mentioned that experience after dec 2017 is relevant.

My concern is if I need to submit documents prior to this date? 
In EOI , I mentioned experience after Dec 2007 to be relevant and old experience as non relevant. 

Pls advise .


----------



## Simple99

Hi Guys,

I did our medical last Monday (2013-09-09) for my kids and myself.
Today i can see below messages under each person.

kid : No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Myself : Organize Health link still there..

can someone tell me what is the meaning of that. Seems like kid's medical was cleared and my was referred .

is that correct ?
________________


----------



## sandhuaman

anyone got co on this forum?????????????????????????????


----------



## mayankp

My CO asked for skill assessment letter and education certificates, as per my agent sometimes if they cannot download documents from evisa, they ask for them again. I think it is correct.

As per my agent, he has forwarded the documents via email yesterday still on my evisa page, the status of those documents show "Requested".

Can somebody guide how much time usually it takes to change the status to "Received"? or does it remain same till we get grant?


----------



## amitso

Hi All,

Please update your time line in Signature.

User CP -> Add/Update Signature


----------



## symphony

symphony said:


> Hello ,
> 
> In the ACS letter it's mentioned that experience after dec 2017 is relevant.
> 
> My concern is if I need to submit documents prior to this date?
> In EOI , I mentioned experience after Dec 2007 to be relevant and old experience as non relevant.
> 
> Pls advise .



Hello,

Could somebody advise on this please?


----------



## rahul897

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> guys pl update if any grants today or co allocation


i dont think so there are grants for today
there are many silent observers on this forum
as for co allocation it takes 5 weeks from the date of lodgement for 190

hope this helps


----------



## sandhuaman

any august applicant go co??????????


----------



## RNAussie

rahul897 said:


> i dont think so there are grants for today
> there are many silent observers on this forum
> as for co allocation it takes 5 weeks from the date of lodgement for 190
> 
> hope this helps


No grants today )):


----------



## lachuupriya

I called DIAC today, luckily CO allocated today only.
Representative insisted me not to send email unless it is urgent. 

Looking forward to hear from my CO (Brisbane Team33)


----------



## miteshm82

aravindhmohan said:


> ankita. 5 weeks from date of application. why do u have to worry unless it is not completed. unnecessary tension will not help here. if its 18th august expect co around 23rd sep. not before that unless you are damn lucky


completely agree with you. I have applied on 14th Aug and will be relaxed upto 5 weeks.


----------



## symphony

Hello , I have a question regd 190 visa application. In the ACS letter it's mentioned that experience after dec 2017 is relevant. My concern is if I need to submit documents prior to this date? In EOI , I mentioned experience after Dec 2007 to be relevant and old experience as non relevant. Pls advise .


----------



## Ben 10

amitso said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please update your time line in Signature.
> 
> User CP -> Add/Update Signature


any updates about your status ??


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

lachuupriya said:


> I called DIAC today, luckily CO allocated today only.
> Representative insisted me not to send email unless it is urgent.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from my CO (Brisbane Team33)


Congrats lachuupriya. 

Now its the time for Rocky. He is next to you in the queue. So wish he would get a CO today or tomorrow.


----------



## akshay1229

shehpar said:


> Hi friends. I have a situation. I called diac and they said that co has been assigned and will contact within 2 to 3 weeks. I did pcc only medical left that were planned on coming week. But today I came to know that my wife is pregnant. As per form 160, xray for pregnant is not possible. Will it delay our case as well or is there any chance to waive it.. please reply with your suggestions or if such situation happend to anyone?


hi...
divyap is right.. It may delay ur process and i have seen some threads in which, one couple had applied while she was pregnant and after delivery she had applied for her baby and then she got visa..

or I dont know whether it will work or not but I may suggest you that any previous x-ray (shouldn't be older than 12 months) if you have then go with it at medical center( as per list of immi.gov.au) and request doctor to look at it and then he might consider your case. by looking at it, he either give you validation.. Just give a try...hope it works with you..good luck..if any other query..share it here...here all are so kind and generous..they ll help you...

P.S. This is just advice. Consult doctor and Department before taking any decision.


----------



## Ben 10

lachuupriya said:


> I called DIAC today, luckily CO allocated today only.
> Representative insisted me not to send email unless it is urgent.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from my CO (Brisbane Team33)


Congrats and hope you get the grant soon !


----------



## akshay1229

mayankp said:


> My CO asked for skill assessment letter and education certificates, as per my agent sometimes if they cannot download documents from evisa, they ask for them again. I think it is correct.
> 
> As per my agent, he has forwarded the documents via email yesterday still on my evisa page, the status of those documents show "Requested".
> 
> Can somebody guide how much time usually it takes to change the status to "Received"? or does it remain same till we get grant?


hello bro... normally it takes to 24 hours..so u might have got "received" by now..


----------



## rahulmenda

JP Mosa said:


> Congrazz mate.......


ray2:ray2:ray2: Thank you Very Much friend


----------



## rahulmenda

kapoorpuneet said:


> Many Congrats RahulM....


:rockon: Thank you friend


----------



## rahulmenda

mithu93ku said:


> Rahul , you are looking cool!


ray2:ray2:ray2: Thank you friend  

Just final I want to show my face to all :rapture:


----------



## miteshm82

symphony said:


> Hello , I have a question regd 190 visa application. In the ACS letter it's mentioned that experience after dec 2017 is relevant. My concern is if I need to submit documents prior to this date? In EOI , I mentioned experience after Dec 2007 to be relevant and old experience as non relevant. Pls advise .


Non-relevant experience would be deducted by your CO. So claim for only relevant experience.


----------



## rahulmenda

Ben 10 said:


> Any Grant for the day so far ???


No need to worry bro. your grant will come by this month end


----------



## Ben 10

rahulmenda said:


> ray2:ray2:ray2: Thank you friend
> 
> Just final I want to show my face to all :rapture:


Yeah great ! ..
Post are dry. without mithu iceriding,mindfreak, vijay and Rocky!!


----------



## rahulmenda

symphony said:


> Hello All,
> 
> In the visa application, do we have to submit all experience letters or just the ones after the date mentioned by ACS?
> 
> Appreciate you help on this .


just the ones after the date mentioned by ACS. No need of all the exp.


----------



## Ben 10

rahulmenda said:


> :rockon: Thank you friend


what kind of employment check you got ? and can you advise me on that ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ben 10 said:


> Many grants found last week and this week started with great news from *long stayed candidates*, except ROCKYY...
> Hope good news from Rocky tooo !


You applied 3 weeks before i did!!!!!! when is your grant coming????


----------



## Ben 10

rahulmenda said:


> No need to worry bro. your grant will come by this month end


Thanks and wish this could happen ..!


----------



## Ben 10

Rocky Balboa said:


> You applied 3 weeks before i did!!!!!! when is your grant coming????


I think all depends on the CO Mood  ..!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rahulmenda said:


> No need to worry bro. your grant will come by this month end


*Rahul*, When will I get my CO and Grant?? Please post one poem on *Patience* coz i am losing it day by day:whoo:


----------



## Jullz

I'm back with questions!!!
I'm just filling the visa application and at step 13 it says:

Employment in nominated occupation
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
3 years
5 years
8 years

What should I choose here? I'm working in this position for 8 years and a half, but I am claiming points just for 5 years!
Should I choose 5 years?
And above of this question is the employment history, where I think I must say about whole period of employment, right? 8 years and 6 months.
Date from xx xx 2005

Date to ....date of today?
Waiting for your replys!
Thanksssss!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Only the date you claim..not the total


----------



## The Shobra

Any grants today????????? !!!!!!!


----------



## subscriptions.im007

I am filling in the visa application form, got a query, can anybody please help.

There is a section which asks for foreign travel details of the applications. Apart from the dates it also asks for the address where you stayed. In last 10 years I have travelled to quite a few countries in short trip (some long), since for short trips I stayed in hotels I don't have the hotel details, what should I do?


----------



## RNAussie

The Shobra said:


> Any grants today????????? !!!!!!!


I have medicals cleared. I am waiting for my grant but CO is sleeping... )):

So disappointed. I expected to have a direct grant but i am not lucky at all


----------



## prathapkb

Hi Friends , I hv received my 190 NSW SS invite. Please suggest what will be my next steps after receiving EOI.


----------



## rahulmenda

Ben 10 said:


> Yeah great ! ..
> Post are dry. without mithu iceriding,mindfreak, vijay and Rocky!!


We will be with you any time. :hippie::hippie:


----------



## miteshm82

prathapkb said:


> Hi Friends , I hv received my 190 NSW SS invite. Please suggest what will be my next steps after receiving EOI.


Lodge Visa online.


----------



## Jullz

Rocky Balboa said:


> Only the date you claim..not the total


Thank you Rocky!


----------



## prathapkb

miteshm82 said:


> Lodge Visa online.


1) should i plan my indian PCC and AFP PCC. or can i do it later after referal.
2) how long this invite valid.


----------



## rahulmenda

RNAussie said:


> I have medicals cleared. I am waiting for my grant but CO is sleeping... )):
> 
> So disappointed. I expected to have a direct grant but i am not lucky at all


you can except grant by this week or next weekend


----------



## PDHUNT

mayankp said:


> My CO asked for skill assessment letter and education certificates, as per my agent sometimes if they cannot download documents from evisa, they ask for them again. I think it is correct.
> 
> As per my agent, he has forwarded the documents via email yesterday still on my evisa page, the status of those documents show "Requested".
> 
> Can somebody guide how much time usually it takes to change the status to "Received"? or does it remain same till we get grant?


I have submitted my requested docs via email as well as uploaded all to the online Visa application page. 
After 1 day, all the docs has changed its status to "Received". So wait for a day. I personally advice to upload to application as well.
Hope this helps.


----------



## mayankp

Thanks for the guidance Akshay and PDhunt. I think I will wait till tomorrow after that I will ask my agent to forward me the mail he sent to CO.

My agent is very good and reliable but still sometimes we cannot avoid doubt, human tendency.


----------



## Gurpreethm

Still no news


----------



## Vic2013

roposh said:


> Hi Ali!
> So this makes us 3 Pakistani applicants for subclass 190
> I hope we also get the grant within couple of months after lodging our visa as usually the case with applicants from India and other countries.
> 
> By the way how did you know about CO allocation? Did he ask you about something?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



Glad to hear. Good luck to you both.
Yes CO emailed ONCE asking for PCC - i had front loaded everything except that.

The "organize meds..." link is still active for the spouse and I, but not for my kid - thus I have a feeling they have been referred but no the CO did not tell me in that ONE email I received from him.

So hopefully will email PCC this week (if I get it - another story there! ) 

Regards
VIC2013


----------



## raminbdjp

At last waiting has been over.

Today my CO has come back from leave with my GRANT LETTER.
Thanks to everyone, especially Cprem, Icriding, Mithu93ku, Slagozzz, Mindfreak, Rocky Balboa, for lot of encourage and advice.
Best regards and Wishes for all.


----------



## expatdude

raminbdjp said:


> At last waiting has been over.
> 
> Today my CO has come back from leave with my GRANT LETTER.
> Thanks to everyone, especially Cprem, Icriding, Mithu93ku, Slagozzz, Mindfreak, Rocky Balboa, for lot of encourage and advice.
> Best regards and Wishes for all.


Many many congrats dude


----------



## kittydoll

Congrats shaikh, joe, joshmachine 
when r u all coming????


----------



## kittydoll

hows it going guys?

has everyone from our batch graduated???


----------



## RNAussie

raminbdjp said:


> At last waiting has been over.
> 
> Today my CO has come back from leave with my GRANT LETTER.
> Thanks to everyone, especially Cprem, Icriding, Mithu93ku, Slagozzz, Mindfreak, Rocky Balboa, for lot of encourage and advice.
> Best regards and Wishes for all.


When did they send you th grant letter in Oz local time?

R they still working unitl 4:30 oz local time everyday?


----------



## zippy24

sandhuaman said:


> anyone got co on this forum?????????????????????????????


Nope 

No noise :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hdozdream

raminbdjp said:


> At last waiting has been over.
> 
> Today my CO has come back from leave with my GRANT LETTER.
> Thanks to everyone, especially Cprem, Icriding, Mithu93ku, Slagozzz, Mindfreak, Rocky Balboa, for lot of encourage and advice.
> Best regards and Wishes for all.


Congrats my friend


----------



## cprem79

subscriptions.im007 said:


> I am filling in the visa application form, got a query, can anybody please help.
> 
> There is a section which asks for foreign travel details of the applications. Apart from the dates it also asks for the address where you stayed. In last 10 years I have travelled to quite a few countries in short trip (some long), since for short trips I stayed in hotels I don't have the hotel details, what should I do?


Short trips (like holidays, personal vacations, business trips) don't matter and need not be included in the visa application.
Those fields are meant for the addresses of places where you had "lived" or "resided".
But remember that the short trips (even for a day or hours) to any country entered should be included in the Form80.
So keep your passport handy and note down every entry to any country for any small specific period of time.
Anyway this is for a later requirement only after you are acknowledged for receipt of your application.


----------



## Gurpreethm

raminbdjp said:


> At last waiting has been over.
> 
> Today my CO has come back from leave with my GRANT LETTER.
> Thanks to everyone, especially Cprem, Icriding, Mithu93ku, Slagozzz, Mindfreak, Rocky Balboa, for lot of encourage and advice.
> Best regards and Wishes for all.


Congrats mate

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## earldro

raminbdjp said:


> At last waiting has been over.
> 
> Today my CO has come back from leave with my GRANT LETTER.
> Thanks to everyone, especially Cprem, Icriding, Mithu93ku, Slagozzz, Mindfreak, Rocky Balboa, for lot of encourage and advice.
> Best regards and Wishes for all.


Congrats buddy.. all the very best

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## raminbdjp

RNAussie said:


> When did they send you th grant letter in Oz local time?
> 
> R they still working unitl 4:30 oz local time everyday?


I received it 3.06 PM of Asustralian Time. I was out of my office. So, I have seen it at about 4 PM of Asustralian Time.


----------



## PDHUNT

subscriptions.im007 said:


> I am filling in the visa application form, got a query, can anybody please help.
> 
> There is a section which asks for foreign travel details of the applications. Apart from the dates it also asks for the address where you stayed. In last 10 years I have travelled to quite a few countries in short trip (some long), since for short trips I stayed in hotels I don't have the hotel details, what should I do?



At the time of the application, you need to mention only those stays abroad which are greater then or equals to(>=) 12 months for the last 10 years. For all of those countries, you may have to obtain PCC.

As mentioned by cprem79, you can omit short trips.


----------



## venkatravinder

kittydoll said:


> hows it going guys?
> 
> has everyone from our batch graduated???


No not yet


----------



## mithu93ku

raminbdjp said:


> At last waiting has been over.
> 
> Today my CO has come back from leave with my GRANT LETTER.
> Thanks to everyone, especially Cprem, Icriding, Mithu93ku, Slagozzz, Mindfreak, Rocky Balboa, for lot of encourage and advice.
> Best regards and Wishes for all.


congrats Rafiq vi. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## roposh

expatdude said:


> The processing time is same for all why r u comparing. The fact is that there r less paki applicant compared to india.


Yar i say this because generally pakistani applicants are subject to external security checks . You will be surprised to know that so far there hasnt been a single 189 applicant who got the grant. 
Anyways..keeping my fingers crossed.
Regards
roposh


----------



## mayankp

No news of any grant today for members of this forum?

It seems most grants are given on Friday and Monday.


----------



## roposh

alihasan said:


> Another Pakistani applicant here.


Hi Ali, 
Please update youir signature so that we know about your timelines 

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## kittydoll

oh venki...whats happening with ur case?
internal checks? meds referred?


----------



## roposh

Ben 10 said:


> WIsh you great Success !!


Thanx Buddy! 
Loads of wishes to you too


----------



## shyam

Congratulations raminbdjp.

To All,

Australia is the 10th happiest country in the world. So cheer-up more on this.

World's happiest nations are... - CNN.com


----------



## PDHUNT

mayankp said:


> No news of any grant today for members of this forum?
> 
> It seems most grants are given on Friday and Monday.


You are right Mayank 

Hope this Friday, it would be your Golden mail Day:fingerscrossed:


----------



## venkatravinder

kittydoll said:


> oh venki...whats happening with ur case?
> internal checks? meds referred?


Nothing ...i dont know wats happening.

In the link everything seems to be normal
(Except the meds say still recommended rest all in received state)

The meds are cleared acc to status msg below the docs tab.

I mailed CO for ack about requested docs which i sent on same day of request

No reply from him 

Just waiting all day refreshing my mailbox.


----------



## kaurrajbir

raminbdjp said:


> I received it 3.06 PM of Asustralian Time. I was out of my office. So, I have seen it at about 4 PM of Asustralian Time.


Congrats Ramin ! Njoy


----------



## kittydoll

Oh sorry to hear tht venki...but lose heart...its just around the corner...ur in the last stage.....
its hard if CO doesn't reply...and very annoying too...

tried calling DIAC?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Kitty I feel I might not even get to that stage until next year. Scores of things have changed now....reduction of work experience....delayed invites for 60 pointers that too for BA role....and then ceiling limit seems to have become a huge hurdle. My ACS result hasn't come out yet after 96 days since I applied. So things are looking bleak.


----------



## venkatravinder

kittydoll said:


> Oh sorry to hear tht venki...but lose heart...its just around the corner...ur in the last stage.....
> its hard if CO doesn't reply...and very annoying too...
> 
> tried calling DIAC?


Yeah ,atleast ack frm CO wud have made my hopes brighter. 

No ..it never connects frm my phone .


----------



## mithu93ku

roposh said:


> Yar i say this because generally pakistani applicants are subject to external security checks . You will be surprised to know that so far there hasnt been a single 189 applicant who got the grant.
> Anyways..keeping my fingers crossed.
> Regards
> roposh


Same to Bangladeshi 189 applicant!


----------



## roposh

mithu93ku said:


> Same to Bangladeshi 189 applicant!


Yeah! its a sad fact for us.

However, ray of hope is that there are a few 190 applicants from pakistan who got their grant in about the same time as our fellow Indian applicants. 

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## subscriptions.im007

cprem79 said:


> Short trips (like holidays, personal vacations, business trips) don't matter and need not be included in the visa application.
> Those fields are meant for the addresses of places where you had "lived" or "resided".
> But remember that the short trips (even for a day or hours) to any country entered should be included in the Form80.
> So keep your passport handy and note down every entry to any country for any small specific period of time.
> Anyway this is for a later requirement only after you are acknowledged for receipt of your application.


Thanks mate


----------



## kittydoll

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Kitty I feel I might not even get to that stage until next year. Scores of things have changed now....reduction of work experience....delayed invites for 60 pointers that too for BA role....and then ceiling limit seems to have become a huge hurdle. My ACS result hasn't come out yet after 96 days since I applied. So things are looking bleak.


yes, BA is hitting the ceiling real quick

i think its worth doing ACS under a different profession and trying.
Meanwhile try to increase ielts score

sucks that they are reducing work experience. i dont know how it works but i dont think its fair..


----------



## starwars123

please pray for me. Got a co assigned today.


----------



## roposh

starwars123 said:


> please pray for me. Got a co assigned today.


Congrats Starwars!
All the very best for speedy grant. Did u call DIAC or Co sent you any email?

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## drshk

zippy24 said:


> Nope
> 
> No noise :fingerscrossed:


starwars123 on '190 visa applicants' thread got CO today, 190 application date: 6th Aug


----------



## starwars123

please pray for me. Got a co assigned today.


----------



## starwars123

drshk said:


> starwars123 on '190 visa applicants' thread got CO today, 190 application date: 6th Aug


Yeah


----------



## miteshm82

Congralutions!!!


----------



## starwars123

roposh said:


> Congrats Starwars!
> All the very best for speedy grant. Did u call DIAC or Co sent you any email?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hi no i dint call diac. My agent informed that he has got an email asking for medicals n pcc.


----------



## drshk

starwars123 said:


> please pray for me. Got a co assigned today.


all the best, I have posted your allocation news on the 'Aug 2013 189 & 190 visa applicants thread'.. every allocation is a ray of hope for all others


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

kittydoll said:


> yes, BA is hitting the ceiling real quick
> 
> i think its worth doing ACS under a different profession and trying.
> Meanwhile try to increase ielts score
> 
> sucks that they are reducing work experience. i dont know how it works but i dont think its fair..


Yeah that's a good option. Do you have any other role in mind which could be equivalent to BA.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

raminbdjp said:


> At last waiting has been over.
> 
> Today my CO has come back from leave with my GRANT LETTER.
> Thanks to everyone, especially Cprem, Icriding, Mithu93ku, Slagozzz, Mindfreak, Rocky Balboa, for lot of encourage and advice.
> Best regards and Wishes for all.


Congratulations Buddy. All the best for your furure


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

starwars123 said:


> please pray for me. Got a co assigned today.


Congrats Buddy. 

I should be getting one next week :fingerscrossed


----------



## ramanj

No reply from CO yet : ( I have sent PCC on 28 Aug and also a reminder email yesterday. Would it be wise to call DIAC if nothing comes up till next week?


----------



## drshk

raminbdjp said:


> At last waiting has been over.
> 
> Today my CO has come back from leave with my GRANT LETTER.
> Thanks to everyone, especially Cprem, Icriding, Mithu93ku, Slagozzz, Mindfreak, Rocky Balboa, for lot of encourage and advice.
> Best regards and Wishes for all.


Many congrats to you, and to all others who have recently received grants!! :clap2:


----------



## kittydoll

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Yeah that's a good option. Do you have any other role in mind which could be equivalent to BA.


mm depends what qualification n work experience u have

analyst programmer?
Computer Network and Systems Engineer?
ICT Business Development Manager?


----------



## brizi

Hi starwars,
Congrats for the allotment of CO.i lodged my application on 8th august still no contact with CO.did CO email you and ask for documents.have you done with ur medicals?once again all the best and may you have your grant soon.
Brizi


----------



## sandhuaman

congrts starwars


----------



## unnat_upadhyay

Hi,

I have applied to visa subclass 190 on 9th.

My agent give me TRN number and visa fee is also debited from my credit card.

But when I am trying to check the progress of my application it gives error .."This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."

I am getting this error since last 3 days !!! Any idea is there some thing wrong with this ???


----------



## unnat_upadhyay

sandhuaman said:


> congrts starwars


Hi Sudhauman,

How you are checking the progress of your application ??

I am getting "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." error when I am checking the status of my application thgouth see progress of visa application.


----------



## miteshm82

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied to visa subclass 190 on 9th.
> 
> My agent give me TRN number and visa fee is also debited from my credit card.
> 
> But when I am trying to check the progress of my application it gives error .."This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."
> 
> I am getting this error since last 3 days !!! Any idea is there some thing wrong with this ???


Hi Unnat, 

The link you are trying to check you status is no more working. There is no option to check your status online without your password. 

Get you password from your agent. In most of the cases they deny to give you until CO assigned.


----------



## shishir

RNAussie said:


> I have medicals cleared. I am waiting for my grant but CO is sleeping... )):
> 
> So disappointed. I expected to have a direct grant but i am not lucky at all


Why don't you send a mail to your CO saying that your med has been cleared?


----------



## starwars123

brizi said:


> Hi starwars,
> Congrats for the allotment of CO.i lodged my application on 8th august still no contact with CO.did CO email you and ask for documents.have you done with ur medicals?once again all the best and may you have your grant soon.
> Brizi


Hi i had this stubborn agent who wouldnt give my hap id before co is allotted. So i havent completed my meds yet. Co emailed my agent abt pcc n medicals. Am yet to do that


----------



## starwars123

sandhuaman said:


> congrts starwars


 Thanks buddy


----------



## drshk

miteshm82 said:


> Hi Unnat,
> 
> The link you are trying to check you status is no more working. There is no option to check your status online without your password.
> 
> Get you password from your agent. In most of the cases they deny to give you until CO assigned.


same case here Unnat, I am going through agent and she won't give me password so just have to wait for her to let me know when CO is allocated. 

Since you are in Ausralia you could try calling 131881 and asking them if CO has been allocated for you..one other forum member 'Hdozdream' did that.


----------



## drshk

starwars123 said:


> Hi i had this stubborn agent who wouldnt give my hap id before co is allotted. So i havent completed my meds yet. Co emailed my agent abt pcc n medicals. Am yet to do that


and I thought I was the only one with a stubborn agent ..I am also waiting for CO allocation for medicals, I asked agent for HAP Id and she simply said not possible to get without CO although many forum members here have generated theirs using the organize health exams option. Agents!!! :frusty:


----------



## drshk

yayyy, just noticed I am 'Senior' expat now..something to celebrate :lock1:


----------



## JaxSantiago

starwars123 said:


> Yeah


Congrats, Brad.


----------



## PDHUNT

Any new Grant OR CO today ?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Well I have software testing experience of 8 years in single organization. I am elec and comm engineer.


----------



## sandhuaman

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Sudhauman,
> 
> How you are checking the progress of your application ??
> 
> I am getting "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." error when I am checking the status of my application thgouth see progress of visa application.


hi unnat

have u got password??

becoz u can check when u have trn and password.

u can check ur e visa status on this link

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

if u have both and u r trying then it may be due to technical fault .try later.dont worry


----------



## miteshm82

Because you crossed 50 posts mark !!! 

Congrates Bro!!


----------



## sandhuaman

starwars123 said:


> Hi i had this stubborn agent who wouldnt give my hap id before co is allotted. So i havent completed my meds yet. Co emailed my agent abt pcc n medicals. Am yet to do that



buddy,

do ur medical as soon as possible,processing time will become faster


----------



## cool_nax

Hello All,
I am planning to apply for subclass 190 Visa and my current situation is as below.
Wife (Primary Applicant)
Me (Secondary Applicant with supporting Partner Skill).
Till last month situation was in the opposite way but since DIAC made restrictions for the Analyst Programmers I thought of moving back to the secondary applicant and make my wife as Primary Applicant.
The question I have is that my wife was working as Nurse Instructor for 4 years back in our home country (till Dec 2010) but after moving to UK she had to work as Health Care Assistant becasue of the registration restriction in UK and she is working as Health Care Assisitant till date.So will DIAC consider this Visa application if we launch the application claiming point for my wife's work experience as Nurse Instructor (5 points for 3 years experience) or they will reject the application mentioning that currently she is not working as Nurse Instructor.Please advise.


----------



## sandhuaman

miteshm82 said:


> Because you crossed 50 posts mark !!!
> 
> Congrates Bro!!


hi mitesh


have you done ur pcc and medical?

if not, go for it,when co got assigned ,it will easy for co to make decision in short time


----------



## anna20

Hi friends..i have been a silent reader of this thread...got email from CO yesterday asking for character evidence (form 80 and police clearence) and other documents..please wish me luck...

Wish u good luck for all others who's been patiently waiting for co...

Thanks,


----------



## needpr

D D said:


> Still waiting for Grant


Hey D D,

Do you know if you have been allocated a CO yet or did you try calling DIAC?


----------



## starwars123

drshk said:


> and I thought I was the only one with a stubborn agent ..I am also waiting for CO allocation for medicals, I asked agent for HAP Id and she simply said not possible to get without CO although many forum members here have generated theirs using the organize health exams option. Agents!!! :frusty:


If this is helpful., you can do ur medicals with trn also


----------



## mithu93ku

anna20 said:


> Hi friends..i have been a silent reader of this thread...got email from CO yesterday asking for character evidence (form 80 and police clearence) and other documents..please wish me luck...
> 
> Wish u good luck for all others who's been patiently waiting for co...
> 
> Thanks,


Wish a speedy grant for you. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## starwars123

sandhuaman said:


> buddy,
> 
> do ur medical as soon as possible,processing time will become faster


Yes. I am already trying to book appointment


----------



## mithu93ku

starwars123 said:


> please pray for me. Got a co assigned today.


Good luck *starwars123*. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## cool_nax

Hello All,
I am planning to apply for subclass 190 Visa and my current situation is as below.
Wife (Primary Applicant)
Me (Secondary Applicant with supporting Partner Skill).
Till last month situation was in the opposite way but since DIAC made restrictions for the Analyst Programmers I thought of moving back to the secondary applicant and make my wife as Primary Applicant.
The question I have is that my wife was working as Nurse Instructor for 4 years back in our home country (till Dec 2010) but after moving to UK she had to work as Health Care Assistant becasue of the registration restriction in UK and she is working as Health Care Assisitant till date.So will DIAC consider this Visa application if we launch the application claiming point for my wife's work experience as Nurse Instructor (5 points for 3 years experience) or they will reject the application mentioning that currently she is not working as Nurse Instructor.Please advise.


----------



## mithu93ku

ramanj said:


> No reply from CO yet : ( I have sent PCC on 28 Aug and also a reminder email yesterday. Would it be wise to call DIAC if nothing comes up till next week?


Yes You should call your CO, if he/she does not response till next week. Do not call DIAC.


----------



## Deee

anna20 said:


> Hi friends..i have been a silent reader of this thread...got email from CO yesterday asking for character evidence (form 80 and police clearence) and other documents..please wish me luck...
> 
> Wish u good luck for all others who's been patiently waiting for co...
> 
> Thanks,


Friend Submit all docs CO asks for asap :bolt:. The next day you will receive your Grant :rapture:


----------



## Gurpreethm

Deee said:


> Friend Submit all docs CO asks for asap :bolt:. The next day you will receive your Grant :rapture:


My CO also requested some docs which I had already ahared with them on 8 Sept, and got response mail but after that no news.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Aparwar

Gurpreethm said:


> My CO also requested some docs which I had already ahared with them on 8 Sept, and got response mail but after that no news.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


My docs were submitted on 19aug....no news since..


----------



## ssaditya

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Congrats Buddy.
> 
> I should be getting one next week :fingerscrossed


 yes i think we both should be allocated before next week hope the best keep updating
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ind2oz

starwars123 said:


> please pray for me. Got a co assigned today.


All the best Dear. Good luck!!


----------



## cool_nax

Hello All,
I am planning to apply for subclass 190 Visa and my current situation is as below.
Wife (Primary Applicant)
Me (Secondary Applicant with supporting Partner Skill).
Till last month situation was in the opposite way but since DIAC made restrictions for the Analyst Programmers I thought of moving back to the secondary applicant and make my wife as Primary Applicant.
The question I have is that my wife was working as Nurse Instructor for 4 years back in our home country (till Dec 2010) but after moving to UK she had to work as Health Care Assistant becasue of the registration restriction in UK and she is working as Health Care Assisitant till date.So will DIAC consider this Visa application if we launch the application claiming point for my wife's work experience as Nurse Instructor (5 points for 3 years experience) or they will reject the application mentioning that currently she is not working as Nurse Instructor.Please advise.


----------



## subscriptions.im007

In education qualifications do we need to give details of XII also, which is secondary level? The application says Secondary Level and above


----------



## tds2013

I got a CO allocated today.....  ...phew......and also done with the medical....phew....next step is to get PCC now....yayyyy something is moving...yayyyy


----------



## ssaditya

brizi said:


> Hi starwars,
> Congrats for the allotment of CO.i lodged my application on 8th august still no contact with CO.did CO email you and ask for documents.have you done with ur medicals?once again all the best and may you have your grant soon.
> Brizi


hi Brizi even i aplied my visa on 8 aug still now there is no reply from co pls keep updating to me


----------



## manan_1986

Aparwar said:


> My docs were submitted on 19aug....no news since..


Same case with me , I submitted my pending documents on 14th august, till date no reply, as per website the CO should reply in 1 month this weekend my 1month gets over so then i will ask my consultant to send a follow up email to them...


----------



## miteshm82

sandhuaman said:


> hi mitesh
> 
> 
> have you done ur pcc and medical?
> 
> if not, go for it,when co got assigned ,it will easy for co to make decision in short time


NO, My Medical and PCC both are pending. 

In my case, I am going to add my son in my existing application by filling 1022. I had not added him because was I thinking to do separate application after few months. 

But I got to know that application charge and sponsoring him in separate application would create more headache. So change my mind and want to add him now. And that is only possible after CO assigned. Co will ask for 1022 form and Credit Card details for payment process. 

So according to my existing application if I got for health checkup, they will have details of me and my wife, not my son. Therefore I am waiting for CO. 

For PCC, In Gujarat, they want letter of proof from High Commission demanding PCC. So PCC is aslo not possible without CO's advice. 

Hope you understand my case.


----------



## ssaditya

cool_nax said:


> Hello All,
> I am planning to apply for subclass 190 Visa and my current situation is as below.
> Wife (Primary Applicant)
> Me (Secondary Applicant with supporting Partner Skill).
> Till last month situation was in the opposite way but since DIAC made restrictions for the Analyst Programmers I thought of moving back to the secondary applicant and make my wife as Primary Applicant.
> The question I have is that my wife was working as Nurse Instructor for 4 years back in our home country (till Dec 2010) but after moving to UK she had to work as Health Care Assistant becasue of the registration restriction in UK and she is working as Health Care Assisitant till date.So will DIAC consider this Visa application if we launch the application claiming point for my wife's work experience as Nurse Instructor (5 points for 3 years experience) or they will reject the application mentioning that currently she is not working as Nurse Instructor.Please advise.


you cannot claim points for her as nurse instructor coz even here she needs to clear registeration exam to practice but u can try assessing as community support worker in that way she can claim all her experience i may be wrong other seniors will elaborate u all best for ur future processing


----------



## Aparwar

manan_1986 said:


> Same case with me , I submitted my pending documents on 14th august, till date no reply, as per website the CO should reply in 1 month this weekend my 1month gets over so then i will ask my consultant to send a follow up email to them...


They are supposed to revert in 7 days if anything else is required. If no response you should get a grant now...sending a follow up email will be of no use, they will send a standard reply that it is under process.


----------



## manan_1986

Aparwar said:


> They are supposed to revert in 7 days if anything else is required. If no response you should get a grant now...sending a follow up email will be of no use, they will send a standard reply that it is under process.


So then what would u recommend?? My consultant is a registered MARA agent i hope when they send a follow up email they send a positive response...


----------



## PDHUNT

subscriptions.im007 said:


> In education qualifications do we need to give details of XII also, which is secondary level? The application says Secondary Level and above


Hi subscriptions.im007,

I have provided details for my XII and also uploaded the supporting certified docs for the same. There is no harm to provide details and upload supporting documents as it will make your case strong


----------



## joejohn

kittydoll said:


> Congrats shaikh, joe, joshmachine
> when r u all coming????


Hey Kitty! Thank you... we were missing you in this thread.... where did you disappear?

I'm planning to come sometime next month... is that good time to come there?

We will meet there for sure! Let everyone graduate here


----------



## mayankp

tds2013 said:


> I got a CO allocated today.....  ...phew......and also done with the medical....phew....next step is to get PCC now....yayyyy something is moving...yayyyy


Congratulations tds......wish you get grant very soon...


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

All the best to our seniors rocky balboa, amitgupte, Andy2013, Sankar, Jinesh, wyn, Shyam

Hope you all get your CO's this week and Golden grants next week.


----------



## grvijay

hafeezsl said:


> Applied on 16th july
> I have the same feeling
> The wait is killing


I have applied on 19th July and was recently contacted by CO to provide ADDL DOCS. She also told me that once she gets the meds finalized on the system, they will make a decision and email me...

Vj


----------



## PDHUNT

tds2013 said:


> I got a CO allocated today.....  ...phew......and also done with the medical....phew....next step is to get PCC now....yayyyy something is moving...yayyyy


Hey TDS,

Congratulations on your CO allocation,
It's bit long for you to get CO mail. You got the mail on first day of your 12th week 
Woh kehte hai na.... "Der Aaye Durust Aaye.." 

Has CO asked for any other docs apart from PCC?

Good Luck with your PCC


----------



## Aparwar

manan_1986 said:


> So then what would u recommend?? My consultant is a registered MARA agent i hope when they send a follow up email they send a positive response...


Mine too is a MARA agent but am afraid wait is the best option. After I uploaded all requested docs on 19aug, I sent an email on 3sep...no response from CO since.


----------



## drshk

starwars123 said:


> If this is helpful., you can do ur medicals with trn also


Thanks  I was going to call medibank to ask if TRN would work tomorrow


----------



## whizzard

anyone with CO with first name Lachlan from team 33 here?


----------



## manan_1986

Aparwar said:


> Mine too is a MARA agent but am afraid wait is the best option. After I uploaded all requested docs on 19aug, I sent an email on 3sep...no response from CO since.


Which team is your CO from? mine is Ade team 2 , and i think these people are not giving easy grants to people from ACT...


----------



## harshaldesai

Is it true that one needs a proof / letter from CO to apply for PCC? A friend was told by the PSK, Ahmedabad that he needs to submit the reason for getting a PCC and when he explained this situation to the "executive", he was asked to submit the email / letter from the CO demanding PCC. 

Has anyone here faced such an issue? 

Regards,


----------



## Aparwar

manan_1986 said:


> Which team is your CO from? mine is Ade team 2 , and i think these people are not giving easy grants to people from ACT...


Mine's from team31 brisbane. Are you onshore? I am not..I am in Delhi.


----------



## manan_1986

Aparwar said:


> Mine's from team31 brisbane. Are you onshore? I am not..I am in Delhi.


Not ONSHORE, GUJARAT... Brisbane teams are considered faster than Adel team 2. I dont know what is wrong with my Case officer and when i ask my consultant he asks me to wait and that pissess me off so much...... I am gonna wait till 14th sept and then i am gonna shoot them an email... Lets see what happens.


----------



## anna20

mithu93ku said:


> Wish a speedy grant for you. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Havent got a grant yet...i am still waiting for overseas pcc...will get it withing 2 weeks...so still few more weeks to go i hope


----------



## tds2013

PDHUNT said:


> Hey TDS,
> 
> Congratulations on your CO allocation,
> It's bit long for you to get CO mail. You got the mail on first day of your 12th week
> Woh kehte hai na.... "Der Aaye Durust Aaye.."
> 
> Has CO asked for any other docs apart from PCC?
> 
> Good Luck with your PCC


thanks dear....(finally my time to be saying thank you ...  )...Yes it took quite a lot of time but now im feeling very excited (at least till i upload the docs and another period of waiting starts ... )

the CO asked for Medical s and PCC and nothing else....do they ask any more documents later on?...


----------



## DesiTadka

Yes... In PSK office near Mithakhali Cross Roads, there is a jerk who verifies the documents and he insists on this letter. A close friend faced the same and after 5 hours of argument and fights he finally accepted the application with printouts of the list of documents required..... one must raise it to higher authorities and inform about such harassment.



harshaldesai said:


> Is it true that one needs a proof / letter from CO to apply for PCC? A friend was told by the PSK, Ahmedabad that he needs to submit the reason for getting a PCC and when he explained this situation to the "executive", he was asked to submit the email / letter from the CO demanding PCC.
> 
> Has anyone here faced such an issue?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## anna20

Deee said:


> Friend Submit all docs CO asks for asap :bolt:. The next day you will receive your Grant :rapture:


I am trying my best the get the pcc from overseas asap...have completed form 80 for me my spouse...hopefully the pcc will come soon...by next week...fingers crossed...


----------



## anna20

Gurpreethm said:


> My CO also requested some docs which I had already ahared with them on 8 Sept, and got response mail but after that no news.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Hopefully u will get the golden mail soon...good luck


----------



## PDHUNT

tds2013 said:


> thanks dear....(finally my time to be saying thank you ...  )...Yes it took quite a lot of time but now im feeling very excited (at least till i upload the docs and another period of waiting starts ... )
> 
> the CO asked for Medical s and PCC and nothing else....do they ask any more documents later on?...


Normally, they mentioned all required docs at the first mail. If you have uploaded all the other related docs beforehand then the grants are just around the corner for you. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## RNAussie

shishir said:


> Why don't you send a mail to your CO saying that your med has been cleared?


I sent immediately to my CO an email yesterday, but no response received


----------



## akshay1229

tds2013 said:


> I got a CO allocated today.....  ...phew......and also done with the medical....phew....next step is to get PCC now....yayyyy something is moving...yayyyy


Many congrats...have a grant soon...


----------



## expatdude

RNAussie said:


> I sent immediately to my CO an email yesterday, but no response received


Do not worry buddy you will getting grant soon;


----------



## ssaditya

RNAussie said:


> I sent immediately to my CO an email yesterday, but no response received


may i knw the state u applied for?


----------



## cool_nax

ssaditya said:


> you cannot claim points for her as nurse instructor coz even here she needs to clear registeration exam to practice but u can try assessing as community support worker in that way she can claim all her experience i may be wrong other seniors will elaborate u all best for ur future processing


She has positive skill assessment as Nurse Instructor for her 3.5 years of her experience from 2006-2010. My question is that since she is working as Health Care Assistant from 2011 to till date and not as Nurse Instructor can she claim point for the 3.5 years of exp for which she got positive assessment.

In other words she had to work in the same field till date to claim point for her first 3.5 years of experience


----------



## miteshm82

DesiTadka said:


> Yes... In PSK office near Mithakhali Cross Roads, there is a jerk who verifies the documents and he insists on this letter. A close friend faced the same and after 5 hours of argument and fights he finally accepted the application with printouts of the list of documents required..... one must raise it to higher authorities and inform about such harassment.


Same in here in Vadodara. They ask reference letter from CO.


----------



## tds2013

PDHUNT said:


> Normally, they mentioned all required docs at the first mail. If you have uploaded all the other related docs beforehand then the grants are just around the corner for you. :fingerscrossed:


yayyy...yayyyyy...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tds2013

akshay1229 said:


> Many congrats...have a grant soon...


 ......it seems everything has suddenly come alive...(its a good feeling)...thanks Akshay


----------



## ssaditya

yes ahe can claim the points which she got in skill assessment.....and without registeration shall we assessment?
coz am dentist my agent said that i cannot points for partner skills as am not registered in adc..so i thought the same for ur wife.......dont worry about her current empoyment if u r not going to claiming points for that all the best


----------



## cool_nax

ssaditya said:


> yes ahe can claim the points which she got in skill assessment.....and without registeration shall we assessment?
> coz am dentist my agent said that i cannot points for partner skills as am not registered in adc..so i thought the same for ur wife.......dont worry about her current empoyment if u r not going to claiming points for that all the best


She is registered in the country where she worked as Nurse Instructor not in Australia because she never worked there. And as she cant register in UK because of n reason she is working as Health Care Assistant.


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> Congratulations tds......wish you get grant very soon...


Hey 

Thanks Mayank. Wish both of us (and all in waiting) get the grant really really soon...  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ssaditya

if u positive assessment u can claim that 3.5 years experience so apply with that positive assessment


----------



## RNAussie

ssaditya said:


> may i knw the state u applied for?


Pls check my timeline (signature) below.

Status: in progress

All documents including Medical clearance and National police certificate have received.

Just wait for the grant letter tomorrow


----------



## gtaark

True...for NSW cases also taking long time.



manan_1986 said:


> Which team is your CO from? mine is Ade team 2 , and i think these people are not giving easy grants to people from ACT...


----------



## Hdozdream

Aparwar said:


> Mine too is a MARA agent but am afraid wait is the best option. After I uploaded all requested docs on 19aug, I sent an email on 3sep...no response from CO since.


Hi Aparwar,
Which team is your CO? From Adelaide or Brisbane?
Thanks


----------



## Mashtor

How could I understand that my CO is assigned or not?


----------



## alihasan

Mashtor said:


> How could I understand that my CO is assigned or not?


You can call diac.


----------



## Hdozdream

manan_1986 said:


> Which team is your CO from? mine is Ade team 2 , and i think these people are not giving easy grants to people from ACT...


Hi Manan,
Mine too is from Adelaide ,but don't know the team number.
I notice they are pretty slow in Adelaide. Or may be they are a small team that why they take a bit of time.


----------



## Mashtor

raminbdjp said:


> at last waiting has been over.
> 
> Today my co has come back from leave with my grant letter.
> Thanks to everyone, especially cprem, icriding, mithu93ku, slagozzz, mindfreak, rocky balboa, for lot of encourage and advice.
> Best regards and wishes for all.


congratulations!!!


----------



## Mashtor

alihasan said:


> You can call diac.


Please provide me the DIAC number...


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

RNAussie said:


> Pls check my timeline (signature) below.
> 
> Status: in progress
> 
> All documents including Medical clearance and National police certificate have received.
> 
> Just wait for the grant letter tomorrow


All the best buddy


----------



## ashifiqbal

ojhaa said:


> Well pretty much the no status change for me too , I completed Meds on 3rd Aug the " Organise Your ...." the clinic says they have already uploaded guess will have to wait for CO


I've applied on 20th July and took the med on 30th July... the site was updated with my information after around two days... and after around 40 days, I see that "No further medical exam is needed for the person...."

Make sure that your clinic has updated the results... and then it's waiting for it to be cleared :-D


----------



## IndianOZ

Mashtor said:


> Please provide me the DIAC number...


Dear Mashtor, The DIAC number is 00611300364613. Our processing team was Adelaide. You have to check the SS letter footaddress to know your centre.

Be prepared with TRN number, name and DOB and also to wait for 20 mins, as they keep our call on wait for that long by the time an agent comes online.


----------



## needpr

My Meds link changed to 'No Health ......' on last Friday (Sep 6). Since then nothing is happening. No contact from CO either (don't know is someone is assigned or not). I am tiered of checking and refreshing mails every 10 mins.


----------



## symphony

rahulmenda said:


> just the ones after the date mentioned by ACS. No need of all the exp.


Thx Rahul


----------



## mamunmaziz

Tomorrow 8 months will finish from my date of apply, still no news...no news...its a great matter of frastration!


----------



## Vic2013

hi another ques - I uploaded my form 80 in July and it still says *required* next to it.

Also updated my PCC today - which still says *required and TRIM.*

AND.... my meds say *"recommended"*

these are the only things that have not changed to the *"RECEIVED"* status yet - what should i do ?


----------



## Imf9

Vic2013 said:


> hi another ques - I uploaded my form 80 in July and it still says *required* next to it.
> 
> Also updated my PCC today - which still says *required and TRIM.*
> 
> AND.... my meds say *"recommended"*
> 
> these are the only things that have not changed to the *"RECEIVED"* status yet - what should i do ?


Simply wait....


----------



## Fanish

ashik said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on Sep 2, 2013 for 189 category.
> 
> I have work experience from Aug 2006 till date and after ACS didnot consider the first four years of my work experience I presented my work ex as follows
> 
> Exp 1 :
> 
> Roles : Software Engineer
> Employer : Employer 1
> Start Date : 10.08.2006
> End Date : 10.02.2010
> Relevant : N
> 
> Roles : Senior Software Programmer (actualy it was Software Programmer)
> Employer : Employer 2
> Start Date : 20.02.2010
> End Date : 31.08.2010
> Relevant : N
> 
> Roles : Senior Software Programmer
> Employer : Employer 2
> Start Date : 01.09.2010
> End Date :
> Relevant : Y
> 
> Here during the second set of my (non relevant) expereince (20.022010 to 31.08.2010), my role was Software Programmer. I got promoted to Senior Software Programmer only in May 2011 and this is my current designation.
> 
> However in the EOI, I had specified my current designation - 'Senior Software Programmer' for both the expereinces (set 2 and 3) with my current employer. Will this cause any problem with my EOI (as my offer letter in current employer has my previous role in it and my promotion letter and current payslips contain my current role.)
> 
> My agent advices that this is a trivial matter and we need not disturb the existing details in the EOI that has been submitted. Please advice me if the role in my last non relevant expereince has to be updated to the actual role at that time or can it be left as it is?


Do you know reason for chucking out the 4 yrs from your total experience and what's ur agent take on this?


----------



## baba18

harshaldesai said:


> Is it true that one needs a proof / letter from CO to apply for PCC? A friend was told by the PSK, Ahmedabad that he needs to submit the reason for getting a PCC and when he explained this situation to the "executive", he was asked to submit the email / letter from the CO demanding PCC.
> 
> Has anyone here faced such an issue?
> 
> Regards,


That's not the case in Mumbai. Here its all cool PSK dont ask for anything only a passport copy


----------



## Aparwar

Hdozdream said:


> Hi Aparwar,
> Which team is your CO? From Adelaide or Brisbane?
> Thanks


Mine is from brisbane.


----------



## JP Mosa

Aparwar said:


> Mine is from brisbane.



is your CO from T34....share your COs initials


----------



## Aparwar

JP Mosa said:


> is your CO from T34....share your COs initials


T31..Eliza


----------



## shyam

I saw this forum with a lot of posts, suggestions, wishes, questions, encouragements, funny comments, poems, expressing fears, updates and many more.

All these were flowing all the day and yes till midnight and from as early as 4 AM & 5 AM.

But looks like the situation is bit changing. 

As the seniors moved out with their Grants this thread has become slow.

Newcomers need to pump in bit of energy into this forum.

Others any comments or thoughts on this?


----------



## islask

Hi All

I got communication from CO today - Brisbane Team 34
I was allocated CO last week on 5th Sept. Today the CO asked for number of docs for dependent:
1) Birth Certificate
2) Health (not done earlier)
3) Evidence of relationship(we had submitted Marriage Cert.)
4) Evidence of english lang ( We had given IELTS from 2011 as during application it mentioned IELTS upto 36 months is valid, but CO asked for last 12 month IELTS


----------



## sandhuaman

miteshm82 said:


> Same in here in Vadodara. They ask reference letter from CO.



.....here in punjab ..i guess things are much easier as one needs just check ur passport details and one can get clearance certificate with in fifteen minutes...tc


----------



## sandhuaman

well............all the best everyone...tomorrow will bring new hopes....keep our fingers cross...gudnight friends


----------



## coolbuddy2013

I have lodged my Visa on 7th sept 2013, when will the CO refer my case?


----------



## divyap

coolbuddy2013 said:


> I have lodged my Visa on 7th sept 2013, when will the CO refer my case?


Before October 10, you will have a CO.. 

All the best, 
Divya


----------



## shyam

coolbuddy2013 said:


> I have lodged my Visa on 7th sept 2013, when will the CO refer my case?


Usually around 5th week you should have a CO.
If all the documents are attached and are as per the requirement then might get a direct Grant without intimation of CO.


----------



## harshaldesai

DesiTadka said:


> Yes... In PSK office near Mithakhali Cross Roads, there is a jerk who verifies the documents and he insists on this letter. A close friend faced the same and after 5 hours of argument and fights he finally accepted the application with printouts of the list of documents required..... one must raise it to higher authorities and inform about such harassment.


Yes. Same place. Is this the guy with glasses? I had a MAJOR argument with him during my passport renewal and same guy made it difficult for my friends PCC. He sort of thinks he is the FINAL authority in deciding set of documents.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

divyap said:


> before october 10, you will have a co..
> 
> All the best,
> divya


divya when i will get my co


----------



## Colombo

Fransta said:


> Me too, still waiting for my visa grant.
> 
> In the midst of my 9th week of waiting for the good news.
> 
> My EOI on 15th of July was accepted and I lodged application on the very same day. Anyone who has good news to share of getting visa grant?
> Quite a few 1st of July applicants have received their grants. When is it our turn?
> 
> I have a very good feeling about this week though " )


Dear Fransta

Surely we'll get a good news withing next two days... :fingerscrossed:

Cheers 

XXX


----------



## divyap

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> divya when i will get my co


Im using ma mobile.. Unable to see your signature., So can you please tell me when u lodged your visa? 

But I told that date by adding 5 weeks to the lodgement date hehe he he.. Kind of encouragement from my side..!!


----------



## Colombo

tds2013 said:


> ......it seems everything has suddenly come alive...(its a good feeling)...thanks akshay


yes ! Yes !! Yes !!!


----------



## mithu93ku

shyam said:


> I saw this forum with a lot of posts, suggestions, wishes, questions, encouragements, funny comments, poems, expressing fears, updates and many more.
> 
> All these were flowing all the day and yes till midnight and from as early as 4 AM & 5 AM.
> 
> But looks like the situation is bit changing.
> 
> As the seniors moved out with their Grants this thread has become slow.
> 
> Newcomers need to pump in bit of energy into this forum.
> 
> Others any comments or thoughts on this?


Hmm great analysis though I am here till now!


----------



## hiya_hanan

Dear Sir/madam,

Can you please advice or suggest if Australia Immigration department is/will accept IELTS Academic for people who are applying for PR ( Subclass 189 ). Received an invitation to apply after EOI. Slightly skeptical about to further process my Visa. Kindly suggest..


----------



## shyam

mithu93ku said:


> Hmm great analysis though I am here till now!


Thanks Mithu. 

When is your flight? Started shopping??


----------



## mithu93ku

shyam said:


> Thanks Mithu.
> 
> When is your flight? Started shopping??


Nothing started yet as planning is going on *shyam*. We have decided to move at mid Feb, 2014.


----------



## laurinoz

shyam said:


> I saw this forum with a lot of posts, suggestions, wishes, questions, encouragements, funny comments, poems, expressing fears, updates and many more.
> 
> All these were flowing all the day and yes till midnight and from as early as 4 AM & 5 AM.
> 
> But looks like the situation is bit changing.
> 
> As the seniors moved out with their Grants this thread has become slow.
> 
> Newcomers need to pump in bit of energy into this forum.
> 
> Others any comments or thoughts on this?


I was counting on you and Ben10 to do the entertainment


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> I was counting on you and Ben10 to do the entertainment


*Ben10* and *shyam* are about to leave the thread as Grant is very close to them.


----------



## shyam

mithu93ku said:


> Nothing started yet as planning is going on *shyam*. We have decided to move at mid Feb, 2014.


Okay!

You would land from Winter season to summer in one day. I heard the summer in Australia lasts till Feb or March.


----------



## mithu93ku

I want you here* laurinoz * and take lead as Rocky Balbao!:hail::hail: :first:


----------



## shyam

laurinoz said:


> I was counting on you and Ben10 to do the entertainment


Sure buddy. Will do my part .

Need more company though, join in and lets have fun


----------



## ssaditya

Yes lets cheer up......
Lets pray for tomorow's grant,
Let the case officer cherish everyone with golden mail 
Seniors please pray for us dont leave us help us in future endeavour


----------



## mithu93ku

ssaditya said:


> Yes lets cheer up......
> Lets pray for tomorow's grant,
> Let the case officer cherish everyone with golden mail
> Seniors please pray for us dont leave us help us in future endeavour


ssaditya, I will leave the thread or silent when laurinoz will come here as applicant of 190. 
I am praying for all who are waiting here for Grant! ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## shyam

mithu93ku said:


> I want you here* laurinoz * and take lead as Rocky Balbao!:hail::hail: :first:


I agree with Mithu. *laurinoz* the new *Rocky Balbao*

Hope we get Rocky too back in the forum with good news and fun.


----------



## laurinoz

shyam said:


> Sure buddy. Will do my part .
> 
> Need more company though, join in and lets have fun


You want fun? Careful to what you ask!! I have a degree in Applied Stupidity with a vocational diploma in Temporary Madness. If you're not afraid, then I'm all in


----------



## ssaditya

Yes but please guide everyone by ur side.......everyone needs seniors help


----------



## ssaditya

My god our rocky is back in other name u are mithu93ku


----------



## shyam

laurinoz said:


> You want fun? Careful to what you ask!! I have a degree in Applied Stupidity with a vocational diploma in Temporary Madness. If you're not afraid, then I'm all in


Ohhh, thats exceptional Laurinoz :hail::hail::hail:


----------



## mithu93ku

Lot of my co-mates are still waiting for Grant! I will try to be here till their grant and hope in the mean time laurinoz will come here with his full strength of humour. :fish:
Pray for these people too!
*GulPak, 
Ishaanchal
Gtaark
Saintkamy
Earldro
Mjt
AParwar
Manan
rock Erwin
lachuupriya
rocky balboa
Whizzard
Amitso*ray:ray:ray:


----------



## IndianOZ

mithu93ku said:


> Lot of my co-mates are still waiting for Grant! I will try to be here till their grant and hope in the mean time laurinoz will come here with his full strength of humour. :fish:
> Pray for these people too!
> *GulPak,
> Ishaanchal
> Gtaark
> Saintkamy
> Earldro
> Mjt
> AParwar
> Manan
> rock Erwin
> lachuupriya
> rocky balboa
> Whizzard
> Amitso*ray:ray:ray:


HI Mithu you missed me dear


----------



## ssaditya

ssaditya said:


> My god our rocky is back in other name u are mithu93ku


eace::smile::llama::llama:lane: golden mail is going to peep tomorow so guys be ready for the party:second::second::second:


----------



## ssaditya

Sure am praying everyone god iis waiting with his gift only all our case officers are busy to deliver it will do thier work soon


----------



## laurinoz

IndianOZ said:


> HI Mithu you missed me dear


We always keep the best for the end


----------



## farshid_mis

islask said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got communication from CO today - Brisbane Team 34
> I was allocated CO last week on 5th Sept. Today the CO asked for number of docs for dependent:
> 1) Birth Certificate
> 2) Health (not done earlier)
> 3) Evidence of relationship(we had submitted Marriage Cert.)
> 4) Evidence of english lang ( We had given IELTS from 2011 as during application it mentioned IELTS upto 36 months is valid, but CO asked for last 12 month IELTS



Could you pls let us know your application date?

I am in the same boat as you. Because, I have sent the IELTS from 2011 (2.5 yrs ago) for my partner. In the application form they mentioned the IELTS up to 3 years is acceptable for partner !!! I have not get CO.

What is the correct validity for partner's IELTS? 36 months OR 12 months?


----------



## arsyeed

can any buddy tell me about my CO Team ? how do they work ?


GSM Brisbane
OFFICE: Level 2 299 Adelaide Street BRISBANE QLD 4000
POSTAL: GPO Box 9984 BRISBANE QLD 4001
• Telephone: 131 881 • Facsimile: 61


----------



## mithu93ku

IndianOZ said:


> HI Mithu you missed me dear


Hmm, loosing concentration I see.
Please pray for these people ( Visa lodgement till July 31, 2013):
*GulPak, 
Ishaanchal
Gtaark
Saintkamy
Earldro
Mjt
AParwar
Manan
rock Erwin
lachuupriya
IndianOZ
rocky balboa
Whizzard
Amitso
Amitgupte
Ram2013
Ramanj
Andy2013
Sankar
GurpreetHM
Jinesh
Anshuashu
Wyn
NSW2613
Shyam
Simple99
Moaiz_BD*


ray:ray:ray:


----------



## arsyeed

we hve one thing common ...about date of Medical 26 Aug and country . keep in-touch ...thanks


----------



## ssaditya

Sure their waiting period will end up by next week....
God is going to shower with the grant letter


----------



## ssaditya

Bye bye meet u guys tomorrow it is 4.15am in australia


----------



## vinnie88

farshid_mis said:


> Could you pls let us know your application date?
> 
> I am in the same boat as you. Because, I have sent the IELTS from 2011 (2.5 yrs ago) for my partner. In the application form they mentioned the IELTS up to 3 years is acceptable for partner !!! I have not get CO.
> 
> What is the correct validity for partner's IELTS? 36 months OR 12 months?


Why didnt you take another ielts test? 2.5 years is way too old and your CO will most likely ask you to sit for a new test. Your IELTS must be valid at the time of application lodgement, but this doesnt mean CO will accept it. 

Just because the report itself says it is valid for a certain length of time that doesn't mean that DIAC have to accept it as valid for that time. They can set their own rules regarding what they will accept.

Same as pcc checks. Some of those state a period of validity - DIAC however sets its own rules and considers them all valid for 12 months.


----------



## papatya82

Hi, ı am going to apply for a spouse visa. My april payslip shows that my net pay is 1288 but actually it is 1450! My payment made tı my bank 1450 but they dont match with my payslip.so ı phoned my accountant he put the missing amount on may payslip as a additıonal pay. But ıam still unsure! He will write a letter to explain what mistake that they make but corrected on my next month pay slip. So ı paid all the taxes. Will this cause a problem? Thank you


----------



## Hermalrood

papatya82 said:


> Hi, ı am going to apply for a spouse visa. My april payslip shows that my net pay is 1288 but actually it is 1450! My payment made tı my bank 1450 but they dont match with my payslip.so ı phoned my accountant he put the missing amount on may payslip as a additıonal pay. But ıam still unsure! He will write a letter to explain what mistake that they make but corrected on my next month pay slip. So ı paid all the taxes. Will this cause a problem? Thank you


I would like to respectfully point out that this thread was made to discuss 189 and 190 visa applications submitted in July. You probably posted in the wrong section of the forum. Good luck with your spouse visa


----------



## Steyn

One of my ex employers didn't provide experience letter. Before leaving, I also had an argument with with the CEO. Therefore, they may/ may not endorse my experience if DIAC contacts them for verification.

Just wanted to know if I can somehow avoid this, may be through statutory declaration or by some other means. What options I have got?

Really worried and desperately looking for some help


----------



## thanich

shyam said:


> Sure buddy. Will do my part .
> 
> Need more company though, join in and lets have fun


I will also join you guys. .....


----------



## oz_prrules

Steyn said:


> One of my ex employers didn't provide experience letter. Before leaving, I also had an argument with with the CEO. Therefore, they may/ may not endorse my experience if DIAC contacts them for verification.
> 
> Just wanted to know if I can somehow avoid this, may be through statutory declaration or by some other means. What options I have got?
> 
> Really worried and desperately looking for some help


I think offer letter, Payslips or bank statements showing the salary credited to your account will do...:


----------



## Gurpreethm

Grant window is open, pls pray.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## zippy24

Its 30th day:clock:

5 more days to go


----------



## Tans

Thanks to my home GOD who made this happen....

Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy... 

I got the grant .. at 10.32 am AEST.... it was a direct grant...CO didn't request anything from us.... I was not even sure who the CO till I got this direct email. I was expecting grant to be either on Friday or Monday, but it seems that I got the grant on Thursday...

To clarify some of the questions,

1) My ACS was in old format and I had undergone one of the most difficult times, because I did my ACS via RPL route (Majority of them don’t know what this is and I got few help from few of my mates)
2) I uploaded all the docs upfront. If CO asks any doc to any forum members, I did upload that doc as well upfront jus to ensure that I want to get direct grant...
3) I'm onshore applicant
4) I got all my Experience years certified by ACS and DIAC
5) I did claim spouse points, however I didnot upload any docs like sal slips, taxation documents etc. only thing which I uploaded was ACS letter and IELTS

Please do message me if anyone wants any information from my end. 

I want to party today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Last but not least, thanks to all the forum members, especially superm, AnneChristina, footinmouth and all other who helped me in answering my queries….

Cheers,
Tans


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Any grants for today ...........


----------



## RNAussie

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Any grants for today ...........


There are no grants from Tues until now.

Monday there were many grants. 

)): 

I have everything received... But no grant )):

Pls see timeline to predict the grants


----------



## Harish2013

Tans said:


> Thanks to my home GOD who made this happen....
> 
> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> 
> I got the grant ..
> To clarify some of the questions,
> 
> 1) My ACS was in old format and I had undergone one of the most difficult times, because I did my ACS via RPL route (Majority of them don’t know what this is and I got few help from few of my mates)
> 
> 3) I'm onshore applicant
> 4) I got all my Experience years certified by ACS and DIAC
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Congratulations!!!!!:hippie::hippie:

May i ask if you have an Australia Qualification or oversea qualification?
All your work experience was Australia Work experience or oversea experience?

Thanks!!

Harish


----------



## starwars123

hi., has any foreigner applied for coc (pcc) from singapore? Is it 3 weeks?


----------



## Harish2013

Tans said:


> Thanks to my home GOD who made this happen....
> 
> ...I did my ACS via RPL route (Majority of them don’t know what this is and I ...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Sorry, another question regarding the 'RPL'...
Normally ACS dont mention the 'Qualification' in Result letter.
Then if applicant should go via VET to get the 'Non-related' BS/MS degree verified and then able to claim Education points in EOI??

Thanks!!!

H


----------



## mithu93ku

Steyn said:


> One of my ex employers didn't provide experience letter. Before leaving, I also had an argument with with the CEO. Therefore, they may/ may not endorse my experience if DIAC contacts them for verification.
> 
> Just wanted to know if I can somehow avoid this, may be through statutory declaration or by some other means. What options I have got?
> 
> Really worried and desperately looking for some help


Take statutory declaration from your colleague or immediate senior officer! :drum::drum:


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> Grant window is open, pls pray.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


We are praying for you mate!ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## miteshm82

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear Sir/madam,
> 
> Can you please advice or suggest if Australia Immigration department is/will accept IELTS Academic for people who are applying for PR ( Subclass 189 ). Received an invitation to apply after EOI. Slightly skeptical about to further process my Visa. Kindly suggest..


No, They will never accept academic IELTS report. You must have to go for General modules.

You have to lodge your application within 2 months of invitation received. So kindly get the nearest date of IELTS general modules examination and apply for Visa soon else you have to submit EOI again. 

All the very best.


----------



## RNAussie

Guys

I rang DIAC on 131881 from overseas. When they asked press number 1 to speak to the officer, I pressed 1, but it repeated auto-talking... )): tried many time... It may be used for inside oz


----------



## RNAussie

mithu93ku said:


> We are praying for you mate!ray2:ray2:ray2:


Look at my timeline,

I havent got direct grant.... Already 3 days without grant from the medical clearance...

Adelaide T 4 is sleeping


----------



## iamafreak

I just called DIAC to enquire about the status of my medicals. They said that they have received it for me as well as my wife. The status for me online shows the link of "Organize YOur health examS" . So i think the statuses are just misleading.


----------



## hafeezsl

Tans said:


> Thanks to my home GOD who made this happen....
> 
> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> 
> I got the grant .. at 10.32 am AEST.... it was a direct grant...CO didn't request anything from us.... I was not even sure who the CO till I got this direct email. I was expecting grant to be either on Friday or Monday, but it seems that I got the grant on Thursday...
> 
> To clarify some of the questions,
> 
> 1) My ACS was in old format and I had undergone one of the most difficult times, because I did my ACS via RPL route (Majority of them don’t know what this is and I got few help from few of my mates)
> 2) I uploaded all the docs upfront. If CO asks any doc to any forum members, I did upload that doc as well upfront jus to ensure that I want to get direct grant...
> 3) I'm onshore applicant
> 4) I got all my Experience years certified by ACS and DIAC
> 5) I did claim spouse points, however I didnot upload any docs like sal slips, taxation documents etc. only thing which I uploaded was ACS letter and IELTS
> 
> Please do message me if anyone wants any information from my end.
> 
> I want to party today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last but not least, thanks to all the forum members, especially superm, AnneChristina, footinmouth and all other who helped me in answering my queries….
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Congrads and all the best


----------



## iamafreak

Tans said:


> Thanks to my home GOD who made this happen....
> 
> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> 
> I got the grant .. at 10.32 am AEST.... it was a direct grant...CO didn't request anything from us.... I was not even sure who the CO till I got this direct email. I was expecting grant to be either on Friday or Monday, but it seems that I got the grant on Thursday...
> 
> To clarify some of the questions,
> 
> 1) My ACS was in old format and I had undergone one of the most difficult times, because I did my ACS via RPL route (Majority of them don’t know what this is and I got few help from few of my mates)
> 2) I uploaded all the docs upfront. If CO asks any doc to any forum members, I did upload that doc as well upfront jus to ensure that I want to get direct grant...
> 3) I'm onshore applicant
> 4) I got all my Experience years certified by ACS and DIAC
> 5) I did claim spouse points, however I didnot upload any docs like sal slips, taxation documents etc. only thing which I uploaded was ACS letter and IELTS
> 
> Please do message me if anyone wants any information from my end.
> 
> I want to party today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last but not least, thanks to all the forum members, especially superm, AnneChristina, footinmouth and all other who helped me in answering my queries….
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


But it almost took you more than 2 months which is similar to an offshore applicant. Being an onshore applicant myself i was hoping that the process would be faster for onshore applicants as compared to offshore.


----------



## mike alic

starwars123 said:


> hi., has any foreigner applied for coc (pcc) from singapore? Is it 3 weeks?


You can approach SPF once CO request for COC. 
Yesterday i spoke to them they says processing time is 3-4 weeks.

thanks


----------



## Ani.pepe

Is there anyone who has applied for a PCC from Mumbai. Its a month and my verification has been done but it's not gone from the local police station. What are the timelines.. Can I directly go and check with the PSK... Coz I am tired of following it up with the local police...
Station
Anyone has had similar experience?? Please guide


----------



## mithu93ku

RNAussie said:


> Look at my timeline,
> 
> I havent got direct grant.... Already 3 days without grant from the medical clearance...
> 
> Adelaide T 4 is sleeping


What is the statement from your CO? Have you informed your CO about medical clearance ?


----------



## Harish2013

iamafreak said:


> But it almost took you more than 2 months which is similar to an offshore applicant. Being an onshore applicant myself i was hoping that the process would be faster for onshore applicants as compared to offshore.


For 189, the timeframe almost the same no matter onshore or offshore.
There might be difference timeframe for 190 category which onshore is faster than offshore.


----------



## mithu93ku

Steyn said:


> One of my ex employers didn't provide experience letter. Before leaving, I also had an argument with with the CEO. Therefore, they may/ may not endorse my experience if DIAC contacts them for verification.
> 
> Just wanted to know if I can somehow avoid this, may be through statutory declaration or by some other means. What options I have got?
> 
> Really worried and desperately looking for some help


You can follow this thread also!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9217-statutory-declaration-format-merged.html


----------



## RNAussie

mithu93ku said:


> What is the statement from your CO? Have you informed your CO about medical clearance ?


I informed CO, but no response but i have seen "required" changed to "received"

Last email from CO was 2/9 Monday... )): 

Already 11days without CO contact. I sent 3 emails within 3 days, but CO is sleeping


----------



## Firetoy

Hi all!

I followed the instruction written here Migrate to Australia: Medical Status Information, and after 7 days I have received this email:

_UNCLASSIFIED
Hello XXXXXXXX, 

Your health examinations have been received and finalised, please contact your case officer should you require any further assistance in relation to your visa application. 

Regards, 

....._

but the link Organize your Health Examination is still active, any idea???


----------



## iamafreak

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear Sir/madam,
> 
> Can you please advice or suggest if Australia Immigration department is/will accept IELTS Academic for people who are applying for PR ( Subclass 189 ). Received an invitation to apply after EOI. Slightly skeptical about to further process my Visa. Kindly suggest..


yes, they will.


----------



## aamirrehman

RNAussie said:


> Look at my timeline,
> 
> I havent got direct grant.... Already 3 days without grant from the medical clearance...
> 
> Adelaide T 4 is sleeping


Hi RNAussie,

Just wanted to check whether you have CO with initials JH from T4? If so, there was another member who wrote yesterday (with the same CO) about mailing to CO on Sept 2nd and was still waiting for the response. He also had his medicals cleared.


----------



## iamafreak

Firetoy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I followed the instruction written here Migrate to Australia: Medical Status Information, and after 7 days I have received this email:
> 
> _UNCLASSIFIED
> Hello XXXXXXXX,
> 
> Your health examinations have been received and finalised, please contact your case officer should you require any further assistance in relation to your visa application.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ....._
> 
> but the link Organize your Health Examination is still active, any idea???


Don't care about that link. I actually called DIAC today to ask the same thing, They told me that they have recieved my medicals but someone form there team will manually have to login to the system to make the link disappear. They will do it at their own convenience or when CO will be assigned.


----------



## mithu93ku

RNAussie said:


> I informed CO, but no response but i have seen "required" changed to "received"
> 
> Last email from CO was 2/9 Monday... )):
> 
> Already 11days without CO contact. I sent 3 emails within 3 days, but CO is sleeping


Okay wait for sometimes *RNAussie* though I know it is killing you as of me at earlier!


----------



## iamafreak

miteshm82 said:


> No, They will never accept academic IELTS report. You must have to go for General modules.
> 
> You have to lodge your application within 2 months of invitation received. So kindly get the nearest date of IELTS general modules examination and apply for Visa soon else you have to submit EOI again.
> 
> All the very best.


Who told you that they will not accept academic?


----------



## RNAussie

aamirrehman said:


> Hi RNAussie,
> 
> Just wanted to check whether you have CO with initials JH from T4? If so, there was another member who wrote yesterday (with the same CO) about mailing to CO on Sept 2nd and was still waiting for the response. He also had his medicals cleared.


CJ

Ade T4 is playing people.

Last CO email was 2/9

But already 11days, CO did not contact at least one email... Not at all.

They dont respect people

They always say people are their business... But actually playing people...


----------



## RNAussie

mithu93ku said:


> Okay wait for sometimes *RNAussie* though I know it is killing you as of me at earlier!


My anger is very higg because CO did not contact me 11 days..
They dont respect people....
I have decided emailing CO at least one email everyday.... EVERYDAY UNTIL GRANT


----------



## wifi

aamirrehman said:


> Hi RNAussie,
> 
> Just wanted to check whether you have CO with initials JH from T4? If so, there was another member who wrote yesterday (with the same CO) about mailing to CO on Sept 2nd and was still waiting for the response. He also had his medicals cleared.


It was me, my co is JH T4 Adelaide. Last contact was on 27 th August, he asked me himself to send an email after 2 weeks, i already sent him two mails, one on 2nd sep n the other on 11 th, still no reply.


----------



## iamafreak

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear Sir/madam,
> 
> Can you please advice or suggest if Australia Immigration department is/will accept IELTS Academic for people who are applying for PR ( Subclass 189 ). Received an invitation to apply after EOI. Slightly skeptical about to further process my Visa. Kindly suggest..


Hi Hiya,

Don't be mis-led by other replies. You can give academic ielts. I know people who have done IELTS academic and have got visa grant as well. Academic is tougher than general and DIAC people know that.

One person on this forum itself has got visa grant and he had appeared for Academic IELTS.


----------



## miteshm82

iamafreak said:


> Who told you that they will not accept academic?


My Agent told me when I asked for my friend. 

Sorry If I am wrong. If it is valid and have some real case who got grant with Academic then you should not worry at all.

All the best for the rest.


----------



## Tans

Harish2013 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!:hippie::hippie:
> 
> May i ask if you have an Australia Qualification or oversea qualification?
> All your work experience was Australia Work experience or oversea experience?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Harish


mine is overseas qualification and I claimed Australian points as well for work experience.


----------



## Tans

Harish2013 said:


> Sorry, another question regarding the 'RPL'...
> Normally ACS dont mention the 'Qualification' in Result letter.
> Then if applicant should go via VET to get the 'Non-related' BS/MS degree verified and then able to claim Education points in EOI??
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> H



Yes mate, That is correct. They didn't mention the qualification. I did my qualification assessed by VETASSESS also.


----------



## Vuminh

Got the direct grant! yeahhhhhhhh
Thank you and best of luck for all wonderful member of this forum!


----------



## Gurpreethm

Vuminh said:


> Got the direct grant! yeahhhhhhhh
> Thank you and best of luck for all wonderful member of this forum!


Congrats, Enjoy ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Birender

Any Grants today?


----------



## Ani.pepe

Vuminh said:


> Got the direct grant! yeahhhhhhhh
> Thank you and best of luck for all wonderful member of this forum!


Congrats. ..cheers


----------



## baba18

Ani.pepe said:


> Is there anyone who has applied for a PCC from Mumbai. Its a month and my verification has been done but it's not gone from the local police station. What are the timelines.. Can I directly go and check with the PSK... Coz I am tired of following it up with the local police...
> Station
> Anyone has had similar experience?? Please guide


If your passport address is the same, where u stay currently than u can get the PCC on the same day u apply. You should definately go to the PSK and your local police station. Mine was the same case, I submitted a request letter on the inquiry counter at the old passport office (worli).


----------



## Simple99

Vuminh said:


> Got the direct grant! yeahhhhhhhh
> Thank you and best of luck for all wonderful member of this forum!


WOW how speed ur grant...  

Congratulation Buddyy.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Vuminh said:


> Got the direct grant! yeahhhhhhhh
> Thank you and best of luck for all wonderful member of this forum!


Congratulations Vuminh. All the best for your future endeavors :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mithu93ku

Vuminh said:


> Got the direct grant! yeahhhhhhhh
> Thank you and best of luck for all wonderful member of this forum!


Congrats *Vuminh*. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum::drum::drum: :rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## mamunmaziz

Tans said:


> Thanks to my home GOD who made this happen....
> 
> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> 
> I got the grant .. at 10.32 am AEST.... it was a direct grant...CO didn't request anything from us.... I was not even sure who the CO till I got this direct email. I was expecting grant to be either on Friday or Monday, but it seems that I got the grant on Thursday...
> 
> To clarify some of the questions,
> 
> 1) My ACS was in old format and I had undergone one of the most difficult times, because I did my ACS via RPL route (Majority of them don’t know what this is and I got few help from few of my mates)
> 2) I uploaded all the docs upfront. If CO asks any doc to any forum members, I did upload that doc as well upfront jus to ensure that I want to get direct grant...
> 3) I'm onshore applicant
> 4) I got all my Experience years certified by ACS and DIAC
> 5) I did claim spouse points, however I didnot upload any docs like sal slips, taxation documents etc. only thing which I uploaded was ACS letter and IELTS
> 
> Please do message me if anyone wants any information from my end.
> 
> I want to party today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last but not least, thanks to all the forum members, especially superm, AnneChristina, footinmouth and all other who helped me in answering my queries….
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


congratulation


----------



## manan_1986

I dont know man what is wrong with the Adelaide team.. Its been 28 days since i last sent my pending documents but i am still waiting for a positive reply from my CO.....

What the Hell:help:


----------



## Gurpreethm

manan_1986 said:


> I dont know man what is wrong with the Adelaide team.. Its been 28 days since i last sent my pending documents but i am still waiting for a positive reply from my CO.....
> 
> What the Hell:help:


Why dont u call them and check.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Gurpreethm

I think Adelaide team is on strike 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ani.pepe

baba18 said:


> If your passport address is the same, where u stay currently than u can get the PCC on the same day u apply. You should definately go to the PSK and your local police station. Mine was the same case, I submitted a request letter on the inquiry counter at the old passport office (worli).


Thanks Baba18, however the address on my passport and current address is different. I had applied for the PCC on 19 aug and did my verification at the Local police station on 4 Sept, the local police hasnt still sent my file to the crime branch where it is supposed to be uploaded to the Worli passport office. I am tired of chasing the local police. Is there an other way, as i cant see any!!! :help:


----------



## AUS14

Hello Everybody

Time for party:lalala:opcorn::drum::cheer2::second:

GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST

Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...

Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


----------



## AUS14

Hello Everybody

Time for party :second::cheer2:eace::lalala:

GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST

Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...

Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


----------



## Ani.pepe

seniors Please advice,

when we lodge the 190 visa we get an ack email from Skillsselect and at the bottom of the email, they mention an address like 
GSM Adelaide
OFFICE: , Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000 
POSTAL: GPO Box 1638 ADELAIDE SA 5001 
PHONE: 131 881WEBSITE: Department of Immigration & Citizenship

so does it mean out Co will be allocated from Adelaide??? Just wondering


----------



## manan_1986

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party:lalala:opcorn::drum::cheer2::second:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


Can u let me know your CO's team???


----------



## AUS14

Hello Everybody

Time for party :cheer2:izza::second::tea::drum:

GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST

Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...

Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


----------



## manan_1986

gurpreethm said:


> i think adelaide team is on strike
> 
> sent from my gt-i9000 using expat forum


r u serious????


----------



## Ani.pepe

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party:lalala:opcorn::drum::cheer2::second:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


congrats AUS14... :clap2::clap2::clap2: . when did you upload the PCC and when did you do your medicals???


----------



## thanich

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party:lalala:opcorn::drum::cheer2::second:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


Congrats mate...


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Can the medicals be done before I submit my visa application?

The reason I want to do it before that is because I want to reduce the number of items because of which there could be any issues with visa.......before I commit 6120 AUD visa fee(for my family).....

If I can arrange it before submitting will it still be considered valid for visa or CO will again ask me to get it done?

Any specific tests they do...may be I can get them done myself outside also


----------



## AUS14

Hello Everybody

Time for party cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST

Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...

Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time  :


----------



## mithu93ku

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party:lalala:opcorn::drum::cheer2::second:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


Congrats *AUS14*! :clap2::clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## AM

thats good news. congrats


----------



## shyam

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party:lalala:opcorn::drum::cheer2::second:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


Congratulations buddy.


----------



## iamafreak

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Can the medicals be done before I submit my visa application?
> 
> The reason I want to do it before that is because I want to reduce the number of items because of which there could be any issues with visa.......before I commit 6120 AUD visa fee(for my family).....
> 
> If I can arrange it before submitting will it still be considered valid for visa or CO will again ask me to get it done?
> 
> Any specific tests they do...may be I can get them done myself outside also


When you lodge and application you will be given a HAP ID and this will be the ID which medical clinic will use to upload your information in the eMEdical system. So better to first lodge application and then on the same day you can arrange an appointment using the link there.


----------



## Gurpreethm

manan_1986 said:


> r u serious????


just joking, but most of people form july month are with Team Adelaide and mostly is in waiting waiting state.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## baba18

Ani.pepe said:


> Thanks Baba18, however the address on my passport and current address is different. I had applied for the PCC on 19 aug and did my verification at the Local police station on 4 Sept, the local police hasnt still sent my file to the crime branch where it is supposed to be uploaded to the Worli passport office. I am tired of chasing the local police. Is there an other way, as i cant see any!!! :help:


I have send u a PM


----------



## manan_1986

Gurpreethm said:


> just joking, but most of people form july month are with Team Adelaide and mostly is in waiting waiting state.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


BTW I am from June... Man i am Pissedd...


----------



## baba18

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party :second::cheer2:eace::lalala:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


Congrats........


----------



## Firetoy

Congratulations mate!



AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party :second::cheer2:eace::lalala:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


----------



## AUS14

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Can the medicals be done before I submit my visa application?
> 
> The reason I want to do it before that is because I want to reduce the number of items because of which there could be any issues with visa.......before I commit 6120 AUD visa fee(for my family).....
> 
> If I can arrange it before submitting will it still be considered valid for visa or CO will again ask me to get it done?
> 
> Any specific tests they do...may be I can get them done myself outside also


Yes you can do your medicals before lodging visa as I have done so...For that you need to go to My Health Declarations and Click on Start My Health Declarations. The rest is self explanatory. The HAP id will be generated and you can take an appointment using the HAP id. But make sure when you lodge your visa you need to click YES for the question 'Whether you have undergone health treatment within 12 months'. It will prompt you to provide the HAP id. Provide the one that you have generated. Also upload the referral letter when you will attach the docs....

Hope this is of help....All the best


----------



## RNAussie

Gurpreethm said:


> just joking, but most of people form july month are with Team Adelaide and mostly is in waiting waiting state.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Adelaide team is slow (


----------



## Vuminh

Gurpreethm said:


> I think Adelaide team is on strike
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


My CO is from team 7 Adelaide, luckily she's not on strike :clap2:


----------



## kaurrajbir

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time  :


Congrats AUS14


----------



## kaurrajbir

Tans said:


> Thanks to my home GOD who made this happen....
> 
> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> 
> I got the grant .. at 10.32 am AEST.... it was a direct grant...CO didn't request anything from us.... I was not even sure who the CO till I got this direct email. I was expecting grant to be either on Friday or Monday, but it seems that I got the grant on Thursday...
> 
> To clarify some of the questions,
> 
> 1) My ACS was in old format and I had undergone one of the most difficult times, because I did my ACS via RPL route (Majority of them don’t know what this is and I got few help from few of my mates)
> 2) I uploaded all the docs upfront. If CO asks any doc to any forum members, I did upload that doc as well upfront jus to ensure that I want to get direct grant...
> 3) I'm onshore applicant
> 4) I got all my Experience years certified by ACS and DIAC
> 5) I did claim spouse points, however I didnot upload any docs like sal slips, taxation documents etc. only thing which I uploaded was ACS letter and IELTS
> 
> Please do message me if anyone wants any information from my end.
> 
> I want to party today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last but not least, thanks to all the forum members, especially superm, AnneChristina, footinmouth and all other who helped me in answering my queries….
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Tons of congrats Tans


----------



## Chetu

Congrats to all who got their grant today!! Party harder.

Sent from my WashingMachine , forgive typos


----------



## Gurpreethm

Vuminh said:


> My CO is from team 7 Adelaide, luckily she's not on strike :clap2:


 My team is Adelaide team 2

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## kaurrajbir

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear Sir/madam,
> 
> Can you please advice or suggest if Australia Immigration department is/will accept IELTS Academic for people who are applying for PR ( Subclass 189 ). Received an invitation to apply after EOI. Slightly skeptical about to further process my Visa. Kindly suggest..


Academic is also acceptable to DIAC..


----------



## Ani.pepe

baba18 said:


> I have send u a PM


Thanks Baba, received it


----------



## subscriptions.im007

iamafreak said:


> When you lodge and application you will be given a HAP ID and this will be the ID which medical clinic will use to upload your information in the eMEdical system. So better to first lodge application and then on the same day you can arrange an appointment using the link there.


okay...this means I can't do it before I lodge the application because I dont have the HAP ID.

Since you already got the medicals done, can you pls tell me what all tests they do


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party:lalala:opcorn::drum::cheer2::second:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


Congrats Buddy


----------



## Jagz

OH MY GOD 

I got my Grant today  
CO never contacted me and not even asked for form 80. Everything else was front loaded.

Thanks to everyone on this forum for all the support.

Regards
Jagz


----------



## akshay1229

PDHUNT said:


> Hi subscriptions.im007,
> 
> I have provided details for my XII and also uploaded the supporting certified docs for the same. There is no harm to provide details and upload supporting documents as it will make your case strong


hey PD...i haven't provided any secondary education. I just provided degree certificates, university marksheets and transcript. Is that okay or should I upload secondary level upload now.?


----------



## sajeesh salim

Does medical have any preferred number? Just now my hospital asked me what type of medical need to be done and they said some numbers for medical..please help


----------



## AUS14

subscriptions.im007 said:


> okay...this means I can't do it before I lodge the application because I dont have the HAP ID.
> 
> Since you already got the medicals done, can you pls tell me what all tests they do


You can do it just check my reply


----------



## samkalu

Tans said:


> Thanks to my home GOD who made this happen....
> 
> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> 
> I got the grant .. at 10.32 am AEST.... it was a direct grant...CO didn't request anything from us.... I was not even sure who the CO till I got this direct email. I was expecting grant to be either on Friday or Monday, but it seems that I got the grant on Thursday...
> 
> To clarify some of the questions,
> 
> 1) My ACS was in old format and I had undergone one of the most difficult times, because I did my ACS via RPL route (Majority of them don’t know what this is and I got few help from few of my mates)
> 2) I uploaded all the docs upfront. If CO asks any doc to any forum members, I did upload that doc as well upfront jus to ensure that I want to get direct grant...
> 3) I'm onshore applicant
> 4) I got all my Experience years certified by ACS and DIAC
> 5) I did claim spouse points, however I didnot upload any docs like sal slips, taxation documents etc. only thing which I uploaded was ACS letter and IELTS
> 
> Please do message me if anyone wants any information from my end.
> 
> I want to party today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last but not least, thanks to all the forum members, especially superm, AnneChristina, footinmouth and all other who helped me in answering my queries….
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Did they also consider exp after acs was also done?if yes how did u prove that?was salary slips only enough?is it a must for another employer letter? Can you mention the list of documents you uploaded for yourself and your wife?

Congrads for your grant


----------



## kaurrajbir

Jagz said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> I got my Grant today
> CO never contacted me and not even asked for form 80. Everything else was front loaded.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all the support.
> 
> Regards
> Jagz


That was quick ! Congrats

Are you onshore or offshore applicant ?


----------



## Jagz

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party :cheer2:izza::second::tea::drum:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


Congrats Aus14

I think today is day of Direct Grants


----------



## Jagz

kaurrajbir said:


> That was quick ! Congrats
> 
> Are you onshore or offshore applicant ?


I am offshore ...yes exactly 8 weeks


----------



## Gurpreethm

sajeesh salim said:


> Does medical have any preferred number? Just now my hospital asked me what type of medical need to be done and they said some numbers for medical..please help


Its must be mentioned on ur medical request form on which HAP id is mentioned.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## sajeesh salim

The hospital asked me that what kind of medical need to be done? Is there any preferred number for medical examination for migration purpose?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party:lalala:opcorn::drum::cheer2::second:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


HEY CONGRATS MAY I KNW total points claimed by u


----------



## mayankp

Tans said:


> Thanks to my home GOD who made this happen....
> 
> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> 
> I got the grant .. at 10.32 am AEST.... it was a direct grant...CO didn't request anything from us.... I was not even sure who the CO till I got this direct email. I was expecting grant to be either on Friday or Monday, but it seems that I got the grant on Thursday...
> 
> To clarify some of the questions,
> 
> 1) My ACS was in old format and I had undergone one of the most difficult times, because I did my ACS via RPL route (Majority of them don’t know what this is and I got few help from few of my mates)
> 2) I uploaded all the docs upfront. If CO asks any doc to any forum members, I did upload that doc as well upfront jus to ensure that I want to get direct grant...
> 3) I'm onshore applicant
> 4) I got all my Experience years certified by ACS and DIAC
> 5) I did claim spouse points, however I didnot upload any docs like sal slips, taxation documents etc. only thing which I uploaded was ACS letter and IELTS
> 
> Please do message me if anyone wants any information from my end.
> 
> I want to party today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last but not least, thanks to all the forum members, especially superm, AnneChristina, footinmouth and all other who helped me in answering my queries….
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Congratulations Tans......for you they have gone out of the way and gave grant on Thursday....just kidding.....but great feeling....happy for you


----------



## drshk

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party :second::cheer2:eace::lalala:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


congratulations!!! awesome news!! :clap2:


----------



## AUS14

RNAussie said:


> Adelaide team is slow (


Not really RNAussie got the direct grant from Adelaide team today


----------



## AUS14

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> HEY CONGRATS MAY I KNW total points claimed by u


Points is 65 (incl. ss point), old format received ACS result on 29th Apr and total exp 12 yrs...but because of my agent's advice shown only 6 yrs and 5 months exp...ACS approved the entire exp. Filled in EOI only the ACS exp in the relevant exp field. Hope this helps


----------



## zippy24

Congrates buddy!!!


----------



## zippy24

Guys any CO allocation today for august applicants??


----------



## Ani.pepe

Ani.pepe said:


> seniors Please advice,
> 
> when we lodge the 190 visa we get an ack email from Skillsselect and at the bottom of the email, they mention an address like
> GSM Adelaide
> OFFICE: , Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000
> POSTAL: GPO Box 1638 ADELAIDE SA 5001
> PHONE: 131 881WEBSITE: Department of Immigration & Citizenship
> 
> so does it mean out Co will be allocated from Adelaide??? Just wondering[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea on my query???


----------



## miteshm82

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party :second::cheer2:eace::lalala:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


Congratulations!!! Party time... :cheer2: :violin: :drum:


----------



## AUS14

Jagz said:


> Congrats Aus14
> 
> I think today is day of Direct Grants


Congrats to you also for your Direct Grant


----------



## AM

Sajeesh
tell them your sub class ( 189 or 190) PR


----------



## Aparwar

Ani.pepe said:


> Ani.pepe said:
> 
> 
> 
> seniors Please advice,
> 
> when we lodge the 190 visa we get an ack email from Skillsselect and at the bottom of the email, they mention an address like
> GSM Adelaide
> OFFICE: , Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000
> POSTAL: GPO Box 1638 ADELAIDE SA 5001
> PHONE: 131 881WEBSITE: Department of Immigration & Citizenship
> 
> so does it mean out Co will be allocated from Adelaide??? Just wondering[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea on my query???
> 
> 
> 
> Not really...Adelaide was the initial GSM office location...they have since opened office in Brisbane as well. Doesn't mean that your file will go to ADL office only...
Click to expand...


----------



## IndianOZ

Congrats AUS14!!


----------



## Ani.pepe

Aparwar said:


> Ani.pepe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really...Adelaide was the initial GSM office location...they have since opened office in Brisbane as well. Doesn't mean that your file will go to ADL office only...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Aparwar
Click to expand...


----------



## tomtomwq

I've received my grant today! lane:lane:lane:

Thanks so much to everyone! :high5:


----------



## AUS14

tomtomwq said:


> I've received my grant today! lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone! :high5:


Congrats


----------



## Ani.pepe

tomtomwq said:


> I've received my grant today! lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone! :high5:


congrats ... all the best for your future..


----------



## Liz21

tomtomwq said:


> I've received my grant today! lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone! :high5:


congrats


----------



## drshk

congrats to all who received grant today!!


----------



## The Shobra

tomtomwq said:


> I've received my grant today! lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone! :high5:


Congratulation
Please, what is your timeline ?


----------



## tomtomwq

The Shobra said:


> Congratulation
> Please, what is your timeline ?


I'll create my timeline sig later on


----------



## Hermalrood

Jagz said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> I got my Grant today
> CO never contacted me and not even asked for form 80. Everything else was front loaded.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all the support.
> 
> Regards
> Jagz


Congrats Jagz!
Could you please tell me which Team you were with and CO's initials if you like. Thanks!


----------



## miteshm82

Hello guys..

My skill assessment has 4.8 years of experience and currently I have more than 7 years of experience. I have uploaded all my latest salary slips, bank statement and taxation documents. 

Is this enough to show I have at least 5 years of experience or they will stick with the exp. mentioned in assessment result?


----------



## miteshm82

Hello guys..

My skill assessment has 4.8 years of experience and currently I have more than 7 years of experience. I have uploaded all my latest salary slips, bank statement and taxation documents.

Is this enough to show I have at least 5 years of experience or they will stick with the exp. mentioned in assessment result?


----------



## IndianOZ

tomtomwq said:


> I've received my grant today! lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone! :high5:



Congrats TomTomwq!!!


----------



## srikar

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party :second::cheer2:eace::lalala:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


Hey Congrats AUS,Good luck to your future.


----------



## praveenreddy

Vuminh said:


> Got the direct grant! yeahhhhhhhh
> Thank you and best of luck for all wonderful member of this forum!


Congrats happy to wish u. Enjoy the day


----------



## anujmalhotra262

srikar said:


> Hey Congrats AUS,Good luck to your future.



Congratulations!!:clap2:


----------



## gurpreet0172

Hello .

Please accept my sincere thanks for the wonder full job that you guys are doing here .

This was the closest thread to my case that i could find.

I have been confirmed about my sponsorship from westren aus . 

On there website it is mentioned that after successful application for SS an invite will be send automatically .

However .. i tend to form an opinion that ita will not be generated automatically .

If i think i am right, what procedure diac follows to invite " mechanical engineers
Sponsored by WA . (190 sub clause)?

Also when should one expect an ita . I recieved ss on 9th sep 2013 . ?

Is it possible that ita may not be generated or delayed for any reason even when one has recieved sponsorship ?

Please excuse if this is a wrong question in wrong thread .

Gurpreet


----------



## burge

Glory be to God. The golden mail has arrived. The mail didn't even initially open. i"m so delighted.


----------



## JaxSantiago

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party :second::cheer2:eace::lalala:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


Congrats! :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## AM

show what is mentioned in assessment result. wrong claim can lead to rejection


----------



## miteshm82

aravindhmohan said:


> show what is mentioned in assessment result. wrong claim can lead to rejection


It is not wrong claimed. I have uploaded all the valid documents.


----------



## amitso

Congrats....!!!

Are you a onshore applicant? So quick grant....!!!!


----------



## Gurpreethm

Dear All,
I had applied on 16 Jun and upload all my docs except my pcc which was uploaded on 17 Aug. CO allocated on 21Aug from T2 Ade. And on same day they raise a request by mail for some more docs which they were not able to download from eVisa site, somehow my agent miss the mail and we had provided requested docs on 9Aug.
Now how much time it will take to get the response from my CO?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## num_tareq

burge said:


> Glory be to God. The golden mail has arrived. The mail didn't even initially open. i"m so delighted.


Congr8s!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jagz

Hermalrood said:


> Congrats Jagz!
> Could you please tell me which Team you were with and CO's initials if you like. Thanks!


Thanks Hermalrood ....

BrisbaneTeam 34 PM

Jagz


----------



## ady the grea

*h*



gurpreet0172 said:


> Hello .
> 
> Please accept my sincere thanks for the wonder full job that you guys are doing here .
> 
> This was the closest thread to my case that i could find.
> 
> I have been confirmed about my sponsorship from westren aus .
> 
> On there website it is mentioned that after successful application for SS an invite will be send automatically .
> 
> However .. i tend to form an opinion that ita will not be generated automatically .
> 
> If i think i am right, what procedure diac follows to invite " mechanical engineers
> Sponsored by WA . (190 sub clause)?
> 
> Also when should one expect an ita . I recieved ss on 9th sep 2013 . ?
> 
> Is it possible that ita may not be generated or delayed for any reason even when one has recieved sponsorship ?
> 
> Please excuse if this is a wrong question in wrong thread .
> 
> Gurpreet


Hi gurpreet,

You will get a online invitation to apply in your EOI login.
please check?

ady


----------



## miteshm82

Hello guys..

My skill assessment has 4.8 years of experience and currently I have more than 7 years of experience. I have uploaded all my latest salary slips, bank statement and taxation documents.

Is this enough to show I have at least 5 years of experience or they will stick with the exp. mentioned in assessment result?


----------



## Razaqng

burge said:


> Glory be to God. The golden mail has arrived. The mail didn't even initially open. i"m so delighted.


Congratulations my broda,I wish many more success in Auzzie.Cheers.:clap2::flypig::cheer2:


----------



## JaxSantiago

miteshm82 said:


> Hello guys..
> 
> My skill assessment has 4.8 years of experience and currently I have more than 7 years of experience. I have uploaded all my latest salary slips, bank statement and taxation documents.
> 
> Is this enough to show I have at least 5 years of experience or they will stick with the exp. mentioned in assessment result?


I have read of DIAC / CO deducting experience on old format ACS assessment submissions. 

If your assessment shows a "The following employment after <date>" then that's what DIAC / CO will most likely base your experience points on.

What does your assessment letter say?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

tomtomwq said:


> I've received my grant today! lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone! :high5:


Congrats buddy. It would be helpful for us if you add your timeline


----------



## gurpreet0172

Hey .. thanks for prompt reply..

I believe so ... Is it compulsory for diac to issue an invite for some one who has received Ss.?


----------



## Aparwar

gurpreet0172 said:


> Hey .. thanks for prompt reply..
> 
> I believe so ... Is it compulsory for diac to issue an invite for some one who has received Ss.?


Yes, you cannot submit a visa application if you are not invited.


----------



## snarayan

ady the grea said:


> Hi gurpreet,
> 
> You will get a online invitation to apply in your EOI login.
> please check?
> 
> ady


you will get an automatic invitation from DIAC once your State sponsorship is approved.


----------



## miteshm82

JaxSantiago said:


> I have read of DIAC / CO deducting experience on old format ACS assessment submissions.
> 
> If your assessment shows a "The following employment after <date>" then that's what DIAC / CO will most likely base your experience points on.
> 
> What does your assessment letter say?


Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 

20hrs per week:

Breakdown of all organizations....


----------



## Tans

Thanks to my home GOD who made this happen....

Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyy... 

I got the grant .. at 10.32 am AEST.... it was a direct grant...CO didn't request anything from us.... I was not even sure who the CO till I got this direct email. I was expecting grant to be either on Friday or Monday, but it seems that I got the grant on Thursday...

To clarify some of the questions,

1) My ACS was in old format and I had undergone one of the most difficult times, because I did my ACS via RPL route (Majority of them don’t know what this is and I got few help from few of my mates)
2) I uploaded all the docs upfront. If CO asks any doc to any forum members, I did upload that doc as well upfront jus to ensure that I want to get direct grant...
3) I'm onshore applicant
4) I got all my Experience years certified by ACS and DIAC
5) I did claim spouse points, however I didnot upload any docs like sal slips, taxation documents etc. only thing which I uploaded was ACS letter and IELTS

Please do message me if anyone wants any information from my end. 

I want to party today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Last but not least, thanks to all the forum members, especially superm, AnneChristina, footinmouth and all other who helped me in answering my queries….

Cheers,
Tans


----------



## gurpreet0172

I am an offshore applicant . In india right now .

Mechanical engineer 
2.9 yrs of exp as process design engineer (automobile sector)
Ielts- above 7 each
Engineers australia file - april 2013
Assessment completed - end july 2013
Eoi filed - august 2013
Invite to apply for sponsorship(WA)- 4 sept 2013
Sponsorship confirmed - 9 sep 2013

Waiting for Ita


----------



## Tans

samkalu said:


> Did they also consider exp after acs was also done?if yes how did u prove that?was salary slips only enough?is it a must for another employer letter? Can you mention the list of documents you uploaded for yourself and your wife?
> 
> Congrads for your grant


Hi mate,

this was indeed not required for me as I already had 65 points before lodging the visa.

Cheers,
Tans


----------



## gurpreet0172

I am an offshore applicant . In india right now .

Mechanical engineer 
2.9 yrs of exp as process design engineer (automobile sector)
Ielts- above 7 each
Engineers australia file - april 2013
Assessment completed - end july 2013
Eoi filed - august 2013
Invite to apply for sponsorship(WA)- 4 sept 2013
Sponsorship confirmed - 9 sep 2013

Waiting for Ita


----------



## Gurpreethm

Tans said:


> Thanks to my home GOD who made this happen....
> 
> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyy...
> 
> I got the grant .. at 10.32 am AEST.... it was a direct grant...CO didn't request anything from us.... I was not even sure who the CO till I got this direct email. I was expecting grant to be either on Friday or Monday, but it seems that I got the grant on Thursday...
> 
> To clarify some of the questions,
> 
> 1) My ACS was in old format and I had undergone one of the most difficult times, because I did my ACS via RPL route (Majority of them don’t know what this is and I got few help from few of my mates)
> 2) I uploaded all the docs upfront. If CO asks any doc to any forum members, I did upload that doc as well upfront jus to ensure that I want to get direct grant...
> 3) I'm onshore applicant
> 4) I got all my Experience years certified by ACS and DIAC
> 5) I did claim spouse points, however I didnot upload any docs like sal slips, taxation documents etc. only thing which I uploaded was ACS letter and IELTS
> 
> Please do message me if anyone wants any information from my end.
> 
> I want to party today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last but not least, thanks to all the forum members, especially superm, AnneChristina, footinmouth and all other who helped me in answering my queries….
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Congrats man

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Tans

Hi all,

whoever are thinking what all documents list DIAC agrees, I have prepared a list from lodging application portal. This will be helpful who did EOI and waiting for invitation. This will help in getting the docs which are required to prepare for yourself and lodge on the same day when invitation comes.

I did invest my 8 hours to prepare this document which should (I think!) help the fellow mates...

Cheers,
Tans


----------



## miteshm82

Tans said:


> Thanks to my home GOD who made this happen....
> 
> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyy...
> 
> I got the grant .. at 10.32 am AEST.... it was a direct grant...CO didn't request anything from us.... I was not even sure who the CO till I got this direct email. I was expecting grant to be either on Friday or Monday, but it seems that I got the grant on Thursday...
> 
> To clarify some of the questions,
> 
> 1) My ACS was in old format and I had undergone one of the most difficult times, because I did my ACS via RPL route (Majority of them don’t know what this is and I got few help from few of my mates)
> 2) I uploaded all the docs upfront. If CO asks any doc to any forum members, I did upload that doc as well upfront jus to ensure that I want to get direct grant...
> 3) I'm onshore applicant
> 4) I got all my Experience years certified by ACS and DIAC
> 5) I did claim spouse points, however I didnot upload any docs like sal slips, taxation documents etc. only thing which I uploaded was ACS letter and IELTS
> 
> Please do message me if anyone wants any information from my end.
> 
> I want to party today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last but not least, thanks to all the forum members, especially superm, AnneChristina, footinmouth and all other who helped me in answering my queries….
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


First of all congratulations for direct grant.. :drum:

Can you please help me on my below query?

My skill assessment has 4.8 years of experience and currently I have more than 7 years of experience. I have re-validated my assessment with ACS but it has been issued with old experience.

I have uploaded all my latest salary slips, bank statement and taxation documents while lodging visa application. Is it sufficient to show I have enough experience?


----------



## sre375

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time  :


Congrats!!!!


----------



## sre375

Tans said:


> Thanks to my home GOD who made this happen....
> 
> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> 
> I got the grant .. at 10.32 am AEST.... it was a direct grant...CO didn't request anything from us.... I was not even sure who the CO till I got this direct email. I was expecting grant to be either on Friday or Monday, but it seems that I got the grant on Thursday...
> 
> To clarify some of the questions,
> 
> 1) My ACS was in old format and I had undergone one of the most difficult times, because I did my ACS via RPL route (Majority of them don’t know what this is and I got few help from few of my mates)
> 2) I uploaded all the docs upfront. If CO asks any doc to any forum members, I did upload that doc as well upfront jus to ensure that I want to get direct grant...
> 3) I'm onshore applicant
> 4) I got all my Experience years certified by ACS and DIAC
> 5) I did claim spouse points, however I didnot upload any docs like sal slips, taxation documents etc. only thing which I uploaded was ACS letter and IELTS
> 
> Please do message me if anyone wants any information from my end.
> 
> I want to party today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last but not least, thanks to all the forum members, especially superm, AnneChristina, footinmouth and all other who helped me in answering my queries….
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Congrats!! All the very best


----------



## showib49

Dear All,

I mailed my CO to confirm about my status of application and medical and today I got reply from CO that is as under.

"I have not requested you to undertake the medicals yet as the case is not ready. I can see the medicals you have completed are referred to the MOC, however I will let you know when the case is almost ready for completion. The process is usually around 17 months from assessment."

My team is Adelaide Team4. I am so much confused as I submit my application on November 2012 and now CO is saying that process is usually around 17 months.

What should I do its really frustrated to see this kind of harsh reply from CO.


----------



## Tans

mayankp said:


> Congratulations Tans......for you they have gone out of the way and gave grant on Thursday....just kidding.....but great feeling....happy for you



Yes mate...the thing is I was not even bothered to check my emails today because I was expecting the grant tomorrow... lol... any how my CO took 10 business days to grant me visa..not sure what all he was checking, but at the end it was a direct grant... worth waiting!


----------



## mirza_755

mamunmaziz said:


> Tomorrow 8 months will finish from my date of apply, still no news...no news...its a great matter of frastration!


I have completed 9 months but no update


----------



## sre375

Jagz said:


> OH MY GOD
> 
> I got my Grant today
> CO never contacted me and not even asked for form 80. Everything else was front loaded.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for all the support.
> 
> Regards
> Jagz


Wow direct grant in 8 weeks  wheres the party tonight?


----------



## ind2oz

miteshm82 said:


> Hello guys..
> 
> My skill assessment has 4.8 years of experience and currently I have more than 7 years of experience. I have uploaded all my latest salary slips, bank statement and taxation documents.
> 
> Is this enough to show I have at least 5 years of experience or they will stick with the exp. mentioned in assessment result?


As long you are able to provide employment certificate, salary slips, bank statements and form16, they are going to consider.
However DIAC shall have its own assessment.


----------



## mike alic

tomtomwq said:


> I've received my grant today! lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone! :high5:


congrats. 
can u share ur timeline? when CO was assigned? how many days it took to get PCC? 
Thanks


----------



## anshuashu

IndianOZ said:


> HI Mithu you missed me dear



n mee tooooo!!


----------



## Birender

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party :second::cheer2:eace::lalala:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


Congratulations Bro. Time to party :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## hawaiisurf

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to get the indian PCC from Passport Seva Kendra [http://passportindia.gov.in/]. Create a login and apply for Police clearance certificate online. PCC can be taken from the location where you are currently staying and have stayed for more than a year. If you have not completed a year at your currenct location then might be you have to take it from the previous location. They provide all the details. There is a seperate thread for PCC try finding it out. If I get the link I will paste in this thread.
> 
> Let me know if you need any further details.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> 
> Abhishek


Hi Abhishek, 

I have to apply for PCC for my family and my mother (who is a dependent in my visa application ). But in my Passport , my mother's name is mentioned in the last page with only FIRST and LAST name(Ex: EMILY, PORTER). But in my mother's passport, FIRST, MIDDLE and LAST names are present (Ex: EMILY NAOMI, PORTER). 

My concern is will there be any issue with this discrepency once I apply for 190 Visa ? 
Should I first change her name in my passport and proceed further for Visa and PCC?


----------



## raminbdjp

tomtomwq said:


> I've received my grant today! lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone! :high5:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## hiya_hanan

Dear miteshm82 , 

Thank you for your response, however, do you have any practical experience or encountered any client who got his visa/ or did not get visa while lodging with academic scores recently ? To be precise, I fall under subclass 189 ( Network Administrator ). I got my invitation on Sep 2 & have to apply for Visa by Nov 2 2013. I was just skeptical to apply before with academic scores. Is it worth taking calculated risk of $3060 ?? as I have checked with one of the experienced Austalian attorney & he is quite confident about my case. Academic & General really does not matter as far as you are clearing the requirement, as it is also considered that, Academic is more complicated than General. Your reviews plz.. thanks once again.


----------



## Vuminh

Seem like many COs have good mood today!
There are 4 direct grants today so far, including mines 
Let's partyyyyy!


----------



## raminbdjp

I came to learn from discussion in this forum that usually 1 year is given from the issue date of medical / police certificate to enter Australia for the first time. 

My medical was done earlier than issuing PCC.
So, according to validity of my medical, my first entry should be on before July 10, 2014, but I have to enter before March 02, 2014 according to visa grant letter.

So, if other visa grant holders share their　information concerning this, it would be helpful for followers.


----------



## mithu93ku

Tans said:


> Thanks to my home GOD who made this happen....
> 
> Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy yyyyyyy...
> 
> I got the grant .. at 10.32 am AEST.... it was a direct grant...CO didn't request anything from us.... I was not even sure who the CO till I got this direct email. I was expecting grant to be either on Friday or Monday, but it seems that I got the grant on Thursday...
> 
> To clarify some of the questions,
> 
> 1) My ACS was in old format and I had undergone one of the most difficult times, because I did my ACS via RPL route (Majority of them don’t know what this is and I got few help from few of my mates)
> 2) I uploaded all the docs upfront. If CO asks any doc to any forum members, I did upload that doc as well upfront jus to ensure that I want to get direct grant...
> 3) I'm onshore applicant
> 4) I got all my Experience years certified by ACS and DIAC
> 5) I did claim spouse points, however I didnot upload any docs like sal slips, taxation documents etc. only thing which I uploaded was ACS letter and IELTS
> 
> Please do message me if anyone wants any information from my end.
> 
> I want to party today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last but not least, thanks to all the forum members, especially superm, AnneChristina, footinmouth and all other who helped me in answering my queries….
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Congrats *Tans*. :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## surinsin

Hi All,

Need attention.

Would like to inform you that I received an email from my CO that she deducted 2yrs experience out of 6.4 yrs and hence my points had been reduced by 5. 

So my current points are 60 instead of 65 and she asked for my consent to rectify the score to 60 instead of 65 to reflect in EOI. 

Hope this will not lead to refusal as points claimed 60 are still eligible for grant.

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Surinder.


----------



## mithu93ku

tomtomwq said:


> I've received my grant today! lane:lane:lane:
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone! :high5:


Congrats* tomtomwq*. :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## Fransta

Congratulations to all early July applicants who have announced good news of receiving visa grants.

Only one work day left to this week. Are we going to be pleasantly surprised on Friday? Keeping my fingers crossed ...


----------



## mithu93ku

anshuashu said:


> n mee tooooo!!


Please see next prayer! 
I have corrected and your name is there! 
Cheers! 

Regards,
Mithu


----------



## mirza_755

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time  :


Congrats


----------



## mirza_755

burge said:


> Glory be to God. The golden mail has arrived. The mail didn't even initially open. i"m so delighted.


Congratulation burge...........................


----------



## miteshm82

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear miteshm82 ,
> 
> Thank you for your response, however, do you have any practical experience or encountered any client who got his visa/ or did not get visa while lodging with academic scores recently ? To be precise, I fall under subclass 189 ( Network Administrator ). I got my invitation on Sep 2 & have to apply for Visa by Nov 2 2013. I was just skeptical to apply before with academic scores. Is it worth taking calculated risk of $3060 ?? as I have checked with one of the experienced Austalian attorney & he is quite confident about my case. Academic & General really does not matter as far as you are clearing the requirement, as it is also considered that, Academic is more complicated than General. Your reviews plz.. thanks once again.


Hi,

Sorry, I do not have any practical experience or case. I have gone through some posts and researched by googling too, There should not be any issue if you have Academic score with at least 6 bands in each module. 

Please go through the revised fee structure. It is not $3060 now. You are going to pay $3520.


----------



## ruchkal

shyam said:


> Usually around 5th week you should have a CO.
> If all the documents are attached and are as per the requirement then might get a direct Grant without intimation of CO.


Shyam,

I'm applying through an agent. So, he doesn't allow to do the medical without request from CO. To get a direct grant, I have to submit meds and PCC as well, right.

Thanks in advance


----------



## miteshm82

ruchkal said:


> Shyam,
> 
> I'm applying through an agent. So, he doesn't allow to do the medical without request from CO. To get a direct grant, I have to submit meds and PCC as well, right.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I am in same case. My agent does not advise me to go for medical and pcc without CO's request. Infact in my state it is not possible to get PCC without CO's letter.


----------



## allan1982

*Golden Email*

Folks, the time has come for me, the golden email has arrived!!!! 

Cannot express how happy I am, the champagne is on ice about to get cracked open!!! 

Thanks to everyone on this forum, although my posts may have been infrequent i actually checked this site and my skillselect and my hotmail about 10 times a day, no joke!! 

My timeline below,

Skills assesment April 2013
IELTS 24th May
EOI 28th May
Invite 01st July
Applied 02nd July
CO allocated 30th August (I called to confirm)
CO contact 09th Sep (request payslips, degree, transcripts and PCC)
GRANT 12th September 2013. WOOHOO!!

From VISA application to VISA Grant took 10 weeks and 2 days. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting, i know you are sick of hearing it but your grant will come, just takes a wee bit patience..............

Im away for drinks!!


----------



## IndianOZ

Dear Friends,

Tried calling CIAC and CO, sending email to CO, nothing is working. Getting automated replies. No contact, no calls, nothing.....Fed up of this waiting. Dont know when we will also hear the happy news like you guys!!

Nothing moving ahead. No movement online too. Dont know if this is going to happen or no. We are crossing the waiting period too.


----------



## mirza_755

showib49 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I mailed my CO to confirm about my status of application and medical and today I got reply from CO that is as under.
> 
> "I have not requested you to undertake the medicals yet as the case is not ready. I can see the medicals you have completed are referred to the MOC, however I will let you know when the case is almost ready for completion. The process is usually around 17 months from assessment."
> 
> My team is Adelaide Team4. I am so much confused as I submit my application on November 2012 and now CO is saying that process is usually around 17 months.
> 
> What should I do its really frustrated to see this kind of harsh reply from CO.


From high risk coutry, we should not do health and PCC until CO requirements. Other wise this message will be generated that I have observed 4 candidates in my office. It is assumed that your file is forwarded to external and internal security check that may creates delay ........... May Allah bless you


----------



## ruchkal

miteshm82 said:


> I am in same case. My agent does not advise me to go for medical and pcc without CO's request. Infact in my state it is not possible to get PCC without CO's letter.


Miteshm82,

Can't you just give the address to which PCC should be addressed and get the PCC? In Sri Lanka PCC gets around 21 days to get cleared. What the time to get a PCC in India? I applied for PCC on 2nd September and waiting for that. 

I am really worried as agent doesn't give the password of my account and he is retaining the full control. So I will never ever get a direct grant, right


----------



## ruchkal

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party :cheer2:izza::second::tea::drum:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


Wow... Congratulations.....


----------



## Anitha

Gurpreethm said:


> Dear All,
> I had applied on 16 Jun and upload all my docs except my pcc which was uploaded on 17 Aug. CO allocated on 21Aug from T2 Ade. And on same day they raise a request by mail for some more docs which they were not able to download from eVisa site, somehow my agent miss the mail and we had provided requested docs on 9Aug.
> Now how much time it will take to get the response from my CO?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Hi,

Who is your Agent.
when your Co mailed you for documents , did your document status changed to requested in evisa page?


----------



## mithu93ku

raminbdjp said:


> I came to learn from discussion in this forum that usually 1 year is given from the issue date of medical / police certificate to enter Australia for the first time.
> 
> My medical was done earlier than issuing PCC.
> So, according to validity of my medical, my first entry should be on before July 10, 2014, but I have to enter before March 02, 2014 according to visa grant letter.
> 
> So, if other visa grant holders share their　information concerning this, it would be helpful for followers.


Dear rafiq vi,
Its depend on CO. I read this forum and observed that You are not the only one who got this type of entry date. 
Cheers!
Regards,
Mithu


----------



## roposh

Wow Yaaar This thread is amazing. Plenty of grants almost every day This is great 

Congratulations to all who have got their silver email today.

regards, 
Roposh

Note: Just came back after doing my medicals at IOM. Now fingers crossed


----------



## Gurpreethm

IndianOZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Tried calling CIAC and CO, sending email to CO, nothing is working. Getting automated replies. No contact, no calls, nothing.....Fed up of this waiting. Dont know when we will also hear the happy news like you guys!!
> 
> Nothing moving ahead. No movement online too. Dont know if this is going to happen or no. We are crossing the waiting period too.


What they had told u when u call them?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ssaditya

Vuminh said:


> Got the direct grant! yeahhhhhhhh
> Thank you and best of luck for all wonderful member of this forum!


congrats buddy


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations for all who received the golden email today.... lane:


----------



## IndianOZ

Gurpreethm said:


> What they had told u when u call them?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Dear Gurpreethm,

the DIAC says the CO might be busy and hence is not responding. Be patient. They have suggested to me to send email to CO, but when sent am getting automated reply from Brisbane Team 31 and 33. Confused and frustrated.:boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## ssaditya

congrats tomtomwq and tans enjoy


----------



## ssaditya

guys pls pray for am comnpleting my 5th week today still no answer from my case officer am really scared


----------



## samkalu

Tans said:


> Hi all,
> 
> whoever are thinking what all documents list DIAC agrees, I have prepared a list from lodging application portal. This will be helpful who did EOI and waiting for invitation. This will help in getting the docs which are required to prepare for yourself and lodge on the same day when invitation comes.
> 
> I did invest my 8 hours to prepare this document which should (I think!) help the fellow mates...
> 
> Cheers,
> Tans


Can you pls share that list?


----------



## Hdozdream

RNAussie said:


> My anger is very higg because CO did not contact me 11 days..
> They dont respect people....
> I have decided emailing CO at least one email everyday.... EVERYDAY UNTIL GRANT


Hi RNaussie, I do understand your frustation. Me got CO since 15 Aug and till now there where no contact from CO at all. But am sure you will get the good news soon.


----------



## samkalu

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need attention.
> 
> Would like to inform you that I received an email from my CO that she deducted 2yrs experience out of 6.4 yrs and hence my points had been reduced by 5.
> 
> So my current points are 60 instead of 65 and she asked for my consent to rectify the score to 60 instead of 65 to reflect in EOI.
> 
> Hope this will not lead to refusal as points claimed 60 are still eligible for grant.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Surinder.


Is this the old acs skills assessment you submitted?did you co justify why she reduced 2yrs?did you get the invite at 65 or 60?


----------



## Hdozdream

Ani.pepe said:


> seniors Please advice,
> 
> when we lodge the 190 visa we get an ack email from Skillsselect and at the bottom of the email, they mention an address like
> GSM Adelaide
> OFFICE: , Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000
> POSTAL: GPO Box 1638 ADELAIDE SA 5001
> PHONE: 131 881WEBSITE: Department of Immigration & Citizenship
> 
> so does it mean out Co will be allocated from Adelaide??? Just wondering


Yes you are correct your CO will be allocated from the Adelaide team.


----------



## gtaark

Does the priority of an occupation matter in the processing time for GRANTS??

Like GRANTS are faster for Skilled Occupation List (SOL) when compared to Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL)

Any Ideas?


----------



## VGrover

Tans said:


> Yes mate...the thing is I was not even bothered to check my emails today because I was expecting the grant tomorrow... lol... any how my CO took 10 business days to grant me visa..not sure what all he was checking, but at the end it was a direct grant... worth waiting!


Congratulations to all early-july applicants who've received their grants ,,,, 
Good luck to all those waiting !! You'll Soon see the mail in your mailboxes !!!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

IndianOZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Tried calling CIAC and CO, sending email to CO, nothing is working. Getting automated replies. No contact, no calls, nothing.....Fed up of this waiting. Dont know when we will also hear the happy news like you guys!!
> 
> Nothing moving ahead. No movement online too. Dont know if this is going to happen or no. We are crossing the waiting period too.


I have been waiting for 11 weeks to hear from a CO..medicals cleared last week...dont know where the application is heading..dont care to call them either..fed up of calling DIAC, spend like half of my monthly salary by calling more than 5 times, passively scanning the posts in the forum and occasionally posting one or two a day to let others know I still am active...


----------



## rakesharavindan

Birender said:


> Congratulations Bro. Time to party :cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats aus14.. Party hard and wishing you a great life ahead in aussie land


----------



## IndianOZ

Rocky Balboa said:


> I have been waiting for 11 weeks to hear from a CO..medicals cleared last week...dont know where the application is heading..dont care to call them either..fed up of calling DIAC, spend like half of my monthly salary by calling more than 5 times, passively scanning the posts in the forum and occasionally posting one or two a day to let others know I still am active...


Thanks Rocky Balboa. Same boat. I too got an awful bill this time. You are just 2 days behind us in lodging application. We lodged on 30th June. They really dont care for people. They pick cases randomly depending on the work exp. e. ours is 3-4 companies so far. Hence if a person has been working for 1 or 2 companies for a period of 10 years, they pick such case as it is easy.


----------



## ruchkal

Hdozdream said:


> Yes you are correct your CO will be allocated from the Adelaide team.


I also had the same address. So I will get a CO from Adelaide team. I saw that Adelaide COs are slow.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

IndianOZ said:


> Thanks Rocky Balboa. Same boat. I too got an awful bill this time. You are just 2 days behind us in lodging application. We lodged on 30th June. They really dont care for people. They pick cases randomly depending on the work exp. e. ours is 3-4 companies so far. Hence if a person has been working for 1 or 2 companies for a period of 10 years, they pick such case as it is easy.


I dont think its true either, I am single and only primary applicant, not claiming any work points, just worked for one company, my SS application got approved in 4 hours, so i thought my visa application would be processed faster, my assumption turned out to be fallacious. I kept writing in my earlier posts everything in DIAC is DICEY like the quantum physics schroedinger equation do you remember in high school physics

Anyways, I reluctantly request you to keep your cool though I myself have been losing my patience and faith in DIAC day by day


----------



## mohkam

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear miteshm82 ,
> 
> Thank you for your response, however, do you have any practical experience or encountered any client who got his visa/ or did not get visa while lodging with academic scores recently ? To be precise, I fall under subclass 189 ( Network Administrator ). I got my invitation on Sep 2 & have to apply for Visa by Nov 2 2013. I was just skeptical to apply before with academic scores. Is it worth taking calculated risk of $3060 ?? as I have checked with one of the experienced Austalian attorney & he is quite confident about my case. Academic & General really does not matter as far as you are clearing the requirement, as it is also considered that, Academic is more complicated than General. Your reviews plz.. thanks once again.


I have a friend who applied with academic IELTS and got his PR grant recently.. No worries at all


----------



## laurinoz

Rocky Balboa said:


> I dont think its true either, I am single and only primary applicant, not claiming any work points, just worked for one company, my SS application got approved in 4 hours, so i thought my visa application would be processed faster, my assumption turned out to be fallacious. I kept writing in my earlier posts everything in DIAC is DICEY like the quantum physics schroedinger equation do you remember in high school physics
> 
> Anyways, I reluctantly request you to keep your cool though I myself have been losing my patience and faith in DIAC day by day


I sincerely believe that the day you get your grant, the whole forum community will give you a stand up ovation mate. There'll be cheerleaders and drums over 4-5 pages


----------



## tds2013

allan1982 said:


> Folks, the time has come for me, the golden email has arrived!!!!
> 
> Cannot express how happy I am, the champagne is on ice about to get cracked open!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum, although my posts may have been infrequent i actually checked this site and my skillselect and my hotmail about 10 times a day, no joke!!
> 
> My timeline below,
> 
> Skills assesment April 2013
> IELTS 24th May
> EOI 28th May
> Invite 01st July
> Applied 02nd July
> CO allocated 30th August (I called to confirm)
> CO contact 09th Sep (request payslips, degree, transcripts and PCC)
> GRANT 12th September 2013. WOOHOO!!
> 
> From VISA application to VISA Grant took 10 weeks and 2 days.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting, i know you are sick of hearing it but your grant will come, just takes a wee bit patience..............
> 
> Im away for drinks!!


congratulations......all the best for the new beginnings..


----------



## showib49

mirza_755 said:


> From high risk coutry, we should not do health and PCC until CO requirements. Other wise this message will be generated that I have observed 4 candidates in my office. It is assumed that your file is forwarded to external and internal security check that may creates delay ........... May Allah bless you


Hay:help: Thanks for your response. By the way what kind of security checks?


----------



## showib49

mirza_755 said:


> From high risk coutry, we should not do health and PCC until CO requirements. Other wise this message will be generated that I have observed 4 candidates in my office. It is assumed that your file is forwarded to external and internal security check that may creates delay ........... May Allah bless you


Hay bro, 

I thought 189 processing time is of 12 months but CO mentioned 17 months from the date of assessment. What is this assessment? Is this ACS or some thing else?


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> I dont think its true either, I am single and only primary applicant, not claiming any work points, just worked for one company, my SS application got approved in 4 hours, so i thought my visa application would be processed faster, my assumption turned out to be fallacious. I kept writing in my earlier posts everything in DIAC is DICEY like the quantum physics schroedinger equation do you remember in high school physics
> 
> Anyways, I reluctantly request you to keep your cool though I myself have been losing my patience and faith in DIAC day by day


Everyone is loosing patience with DIAC, My,medical is in clear state and all docs are in recived state, and doc requested by CO/T	2 Adelaide team also shared to them on monday(09/09/13) still waiting

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05

Rocky Balboa said:


> I dont think its true either, I am single and only primary applicant, not claiming any work points, just worked for one company, my SS application got approved in 4 hours, so i thought my visa application would be processed faster, my assumption turned out to be fallacious. I kept writing in my earlier posts everything in DIAC is DICEY like the quantum physics schroedinger equation do you remember in high school physics
> 
> Anyways, I reluctantly request you to keep your cool though I myself have been losing my patience and faith in DIAC day by day


Hey rocky, I like your display picture HaHa, well. Also, you have the same sweet disposition as Mithu from our forum has  Did you study in SA ? 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## surinsin

samkalu said:


> Is this the old acs skills assessment you submitted?did you co justify why she reduced 2yrs?did you get the invite at 65 or 60?


Its an old ACS and I got invite on 65 points. Here is the snip of CO mail why she deducted 5 points:

============================
Please note that according to the skills assessor (the Australian Computing
Society (ACS)) of the applicant's nominated occupation (Software Engineer),
a Bachelor Degree and two years of work experience is required to meet the
skill requirements for the nominated occupation. Only work experience
undertaken after these requirements have been met can be considered for
points in your visa application.
=============================

So for all the applicants who claimed 60 points with less than 7yrs of experience on old ACS. 2yrs will be deducted which will left you with 55 points. 

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## Aparwar

Hdozdream said:


> Yes you are correct your CO will be allocated from the Adelaide team.


I had the same and my CO is from Brisbane..


----------



## burge

mirza_755 said:


> Congratulation burge...........................


hi mirza. i think from experience i can tell that you are going through security/employment check. it has taken me 9months to get the grant but along the way, i had to keep contacting my CO and asking what the problems were.
notably, at the end of june, i called her and asked why the delay, it was then she informed me that 3 of my employers couldn't be reached. if i hadn't called, she wont have contacted me. so i sent her new contacts for the 3 employers. they contacted them all in july, and visited the locations for verification.
afterwards, i contacted her and asked the reason for the delay again(sept), she told me one of the employers couldn't substantiate my employment claims.(CO did not inform me until i called her)so to substantiate my claims, i sent in further documentation(hard evidences) this week. and today, she gave me the grant.
i had an habit of calling her and sending mails to her just to say hello and appreciate her work.
Try contacting your CO and ask what the exact issues are.
keep your hope alive. your grant is on the way.


----------



## seta

Guys,

I applied today and on evisa it says:
The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page.

Does this mean I have to wait until a CO give me a HAP number? I want to do the med as soon as possible but I cannot until I get a HAP number, is that right?


----------



## hafeezsl

HI Guys...can someone advice me on below...pls 

I was askd by my CO for some pending docs on Monday and they include..

Pay Slips
Wife - Form 80

and Wife's medicals..- this I had done on Saturday (did all tests in July but only xray was pending as she was pregnant... which I did on saturday) and doc said he will upload on Monday...

when I checked online it states as "Organise your health examination"

can someone assist me as to what can u expect...this is so worrying...


----------



## AT65

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .....I Love you God........................Finally my GRANT arrived today........golden/silver/platinum/titanium mail is in my mailbox...............My biggest congrats to this forum and people like PD hunt/cprem amd others where i seek the knowledge and all this re****ed in a grant.......... My GOd help every one and grant them visa............Its a sweetest gift for my baby boy !st birthday.......................GOD GOD GOD


----------



## sre375

at65 said:


> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .....i love you god........................finally my grant arrived today........golden/silver/platinum/titanium mail is in my mailbox...............my biggest congrats to this forum and people like pd hunt/cprem amd others where i seek the knowledge and all this re****ed in a grant.......... My god help every one and grant them visa............its a sweetest gift for my baby boy !st birthday.......................god god god


congrattsssss!!!!


----------



## akiimanu

surinsin said:


> Its an old ACS and I got invite on 65 points. Here is the snip of CO mail why she deducted 5 points:
> 
> ============================
> Please note that according to the skills assessor (the Australian Computing
> Society (ACS)) of the applicant's nominated occupation (Software Engineer),
> a Bachelor Degree and two years of work experience is required to meet the
> skill requirements for the nominated occupation. Only work experience
> undertaken after these requirements have been met can be considered for
> points in your visa application.
> =============================
> 
> So for all the applicants who claimed 60 points with less than 7yrs of experience on old ACS. 2yrs will be deducted which will left you with 55 points.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


Hi This is shocking to hear, can someone senior also please confirm this statement. In our case, we have applied old ACS and RPL which needs 6 Years minimum experience. SO according to this statement above if 2 years are deducted then our VISA might get rejected. Please put some light here. BTW, guys who got grants recently in 189 category, June and July applicants anyone from Software Engineer category please do reply and share your case.

Thanks in advance!! 

We applied on July 19th , 189 in Software Engineer category.


----------



## Ani.pepe

Aparwar said:


> I had the same and my CO is from Brisbane..


So does that mean your Skillsselect email mentioned a GSM Brisbane address at the bottom of the email????


----------



## AT65

Thanks Bro


----------



## tds2013

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need attention.
> 
> Would like to inform you that I received an email from my CO that she deducted 2yrs experience out of 6.4 yrs and hence my points had been reduced by 5.
> 
> So my current points are 60 instead of 65 and she asked for my consent to rectify the score to 60 instead of 65 to reflect in EOI.
> 
> Hope this will not lead to refusal as points claimed 60 are still eligible for grant.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Surinder.


Hi Surin

there are more number of applicant claiming 60 points than 65....you need not worry about being eligible....you most certainly are....however, did you ask your CO the possible effects of this point reduction on your application? Best is to talk to the CO first and understand if there is any change in your status due to this reduction.


----------



## Allanki

I am silent observer of this forum. Today I have received grant email, it was direct grant. Here are my timelines. 

Anzsco 261313 ; 190 subclass
ACS +Ve : 15th March 2013 
EOI : 23th March 2013
NSW SS Applied : 23rd March 2013
NSW SS Approved : 1st July 2013
Invite : 3rd July 2013
Visa Lodged : 18th July 2013
Direct Grant : 12th Sept 2013

BTW I have applied with OLD ACS letter with 60 points, claiming 10 points for my experience.


----------



## Aparwar

Ani.pepe said:


> So does that mean your Skillsselect email mentioned a GSM Brisbane address at the bottom of the email????


Nope....it still had an Adelaide address when I applied. I received an email from my CO with Brisbane team 31 email add...


----------



## tds2013

AT65 said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .....I Love you God........................Finally my GRANT arrived today........golden/silver/platinum/titanium mail is in my mailbox...............My biggest congrats to this forum and people like PD hunt/cprem amd others where i seek the knowledge and all this re****ed in a grant.......... My GOd help every one and grant them visa............Its a sweetest gift for my baby boy !st birthday.......................GOD GOD GOD


congratulations....i could almost feel your joy...all the best for your journey ahead...


----------



## AT65

I will help anyone seeking advice for 233914...........glad to that .............this forum is great........


----------



## AT65

3 Cheers .............Double Black label JW ............to Admin Vision and limitless help provided on forum...............Absolutely Above All


----------



## Ani.pepe

Allanki said:


> I am silent observer of this forum. Today I have received grant email, it was direct grant. Here are my timelines.
> 
> Anzsco 261313 ; 190 subclass
> ACS +Ve : 15th March 2013
> EOI : 23th March 2013
> NSW SS Applied : 23rd March 2013
> NSW SS Approved : 1st July 2013
> Invite : 3rd July 2013
> Visa Lodged : 18th July 2013
> Direct Grant : 12th Sept 2013
> 
> BTW I have applied with OLD ACS letter with 60 points, claiming 10 points for my experience.


Congrats Allanki.. have a great life ahead in Aussieland


----------



## akshay1229

AT65 said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .....I Love you God........................Finally my GRANT arrived today........golden/silver/platinum/titanium mail is in my mailbox...............My biggest congrats to this forum and people like PD hunt/cprem amd others where i seek the knowledge and all this re****ed in a grant.......... My GOd help every one and grant them visa............Its a sweetest gift for my baby boy !st birthday.......................GOD GOD GOD


Many congrats...


----------



## kmann

AT65 said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .....I Love you God........................Finally my GRANT arrived today........golden/silver/platinum/titanium mail is in my mailbox...............My biggest congrats to this forum and people like PD hunt/cprem amd others where i seek the knowledge and all this re****ed in a grant.......... My GOd help every one and grant them visa............Its a sweetest gift for my baby boy !st birthday.......................GOD GOD GOD


Congratzzzzz man  Enjoy ur day :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## AT65

All my respect to *CO LC Team 2 Adl*...............her working style is commendable..........Thanks for changing my life.........................


----------



## AT65

Thanks u All..................


----------



## kmann

akiimanu said:


> Hi This is shocking to hear, can someone senior also please confirm this statement. In our case, we have applied old ACS and RPL which needs 6 Years minimum experience. SO according to this statement above if 2 years are deducted then our VISA might get rejected. Please put some light here. BTW, guys who got grants recently in 189 category, June and July applicants anyone from Software Engineer category please do reply and share your case.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> We applied on July 19th , 189 in Software Engineer category.


Yes there is a new rule being inroduced. Some COs are following that and some not. If you search through threads you will find people with OLD ACS result getting grant in past 3 4 days. Deduction in exp by 2 or 4 years is very rare and unfortunate cases. So far I have know only 3 cases like that and with this it becomes 4. 

wat i feel is its entirely depends upon your CO to decide on the same.


----------



## AT65

I wish deeply that who applied visa will have the same feeling as i am feeling..............I pray to god for this.............chanin reaction for welfare of eveone


----------



## rajfromhyd

Allanki said:


> I am silent observer of this forum. Today I have received grant email, it was direct grant. Here are my timelines.
> 
> Anzsco 261313 ; 190 subclass
> ACS +Ve : 15th March 2013
> EOI : 23th March 2013
> NSW SS Applied : 23rd March 2013
> NSW SS Approved : 1st July 2013
> Invite : 3rd July 2013
> Visa Lodged : 18th July 2013
> Direct Grant : 12th Sept 2013
> 
> BTW I have applied with OLD ACS letter with 60 points, claiming 10 points for my experience.


Congrats... where are you from allanki ??


----------



## rajfromhyd

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party:lalala:opcorn::drum::cheer2::second:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time


Congrats aus14.. enjoy....all the best


----------



## joejohn

hafeezsl said:


> HI Guys...can someone advice me on below...pls
> 
> I was askd by my CO for some pending docs on Monday and they include..
> 
> Pay Slips
> Wife - Form 80
> 
> and Wife's medicals..- this I had done on Saturday (did all tests in July but only xray was pending as she was pregnant... which I did on saturday) and doc said he will upload on Monday...
> 
> when I checked online it states as "Organise your health examination"
> 
> can someone assist me as to what can u expect...this is so worrying...


"Orgnaise your health..." will appear till your complete report gets uploaded and assessed by the system. I have seen the status of individual test report status changing as the clinic process your case.


----------



## Allanki

rajfromhyd said:


> Congrats... where are you from allanki ??


I am from Madhapur, Hyderabad


----------



## ind2oz

seta said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied today and on evisa it says:
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page.
> 
> Does this mean I have to wait until a CO give me a HAP number? I want to do the med as soon as possible but I cannot until I get a HAP number, is that right?


Seta,

You need not worry about link for medical examination. In couple of days you will be able to view the medical questions. Once you answer it you can get the HAP ID and proceed with health examinations


----------



## RNAussie

Hdozdream said:


> Hi RNaussie, I do understand your frustation. Me got CO since 15 Aug and till now there where no contact from CO at all. But am sure you will get the good news soon.


Thanks for your encouragement...

Congrats guys who have got the grant letter today...

I wish to have the visa grant ASAP because my employer in NSW needs my visa details prior to my work commencement. 

My eVisa is updated by Adelaide Team, but I have not got any contact from my CO at all.

All required documents including medical clearance and PPC have "RECEIVED".

Just waiting for the grant letter. Praying and wishing...


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

allanki said:


> i am from madhapur, hyderabad


congrats allanki


----------



## ind2oz

Aparwar said:


> Nope....it still had an Adelaide address when I applied. I received an email from my CO with Brisbane team 31 email add...


All the Skilled application will be processed at ASPC ( Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre )

However CO working from other regions will Assist ASPC.

ASPC shall decide the priority and assign the CO depending on the application accordingly.


----------



## Vijay24

So many grants today. Excellent. Cheers guys


----------



## mithu93ku

seta said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied today and on evisa it says:
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page.
> 
> Does this mean I have to wait until a CO give me a HAP number? I want to do the med as soon as possible but I cannot until I get a HAP number, is that right?


Same thing happened to my case. I have to wait till CO allocation. 36 days!


----------



## hafeezsl

joejohn said:


> "Orgnaise your health..." will appear till your complete report gets uploaded and assessed by the system. I have seen the status of individual test report status changing as the clinic process your case.


Thx joe

Do u know how much time it takes normally


----------



## mithu93ku

Allanki said:


> I am silent observer of this forum. Today I have received grant email, it was direct grant. Here are my timelines.
> 
> Anzsco 261313 ; 190 subclass
> ACS +Ve : 15th March 2013
> EOI : 23th March 2013
> NSW SS Applied : 23rd March 2013
> NSW SS Approved : 1st July 2013
> Invite : 3rd July 2013
> Visa Lodged : 18th July 2013
> Direct Grant : 12th Sept 2013
> 
> BTW I have applied with OLD ACS letter with 60 points, claiming 10 points for my experience.


Congrats *Allanki*! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## mayankp

AT65 said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .....I Love you God........................Finally my GRANT arrived today........golden/silver/platinum/titanium mail is in my mailbox...............My biggest congrats to this forum and people like PD hunt/cprem amd others where i seek the knowledge and all this re****ed in a grant.......... My GOd help every one and grant them visa............Its a sweetest gift for my baby boy !st birthday.......................GOD GOD GOD


Hey this is great....Congratulations to you and your family, Wish happy birthday to your son on behalf of me....


----------



## gtaark

Hi..Ankita..I have noticed you have applied as Financial Investment Advisor.

How's your process going?



ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> congrats allanki


----------



## iamafreak

AUS14 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> Time for party cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> GOT A DIRECT GRANT at 8:20 am IST
> 
> Get ready all the August applicants...the party time is near for all...
> 
> Thanks to all for resolving all my queries....still lots of hard work to be done...but for now its a celebration time  :


Congrats. Yours was 190, so higher priority and got processed earlier.


----------



## iamafreak

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear miteshm82 ,
> 
> Thank you for your response, however, do you have any practical experience or encountered any client who got his visa/ or did not get visa while lodging with academic scores recently ? To be precise, I fall under subclass 189 ( Network Administrator ). I got my invitation on Sep 2 & have to apply for Visa by Nov 2 2013. I was just skeptical to apply before with academic scores. Is it worth taking calculated risk of $3060 ?? as I have checked with one of the experienced Austalian attorney & he is quite confident about my case. Academic & General really does not matter as far as you are clearing the requirement, as it is also considered that, Academic is more complicated than General. Your reviews plz.. thanks once again.


Hiya,

for your reference, a user named "VVV" in this thread got visa after giving academic -> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-generel-only-visa-189-190-a.html#post1156791

Also, my wife has given academic only.


----------



## joejohn

hafeezsl said:


> Thx joe
> 
> Do u know how much time it takes normally


Clinic with eMedical should not take more than 10 working days. In my case they took 10 working days, though initially they said will finish in 5 working days. Their excuse was that the system was down many times.


----------



## sounddonor

surinsin said:


> Its an old ACS and I got invite on 65 points. Here is the snip of CO mail why she deducted 5 points:
> 
> ============================
> Please note that according to the skills assessor (the Australian Computing
> Society (ACS)) of the applicant's nominated occupation (Software Engineer),
> a Bachelor Degree and two years of work experience is required to meet the
> skill requirements for the nominated occupation. Only work experience
> undertaken after these requirements have been met can be considered for
> points in your visa application.
> =============================
> 
> So for all the applicants who claimed 60 points with less than 7yrs of experience on old ACS. 2yrs will be deducted which will left you with 55 points.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


another one


----------



## AnkurUk

Hello Guys,

After long 3 months wait finally i got the golden email. Thanks to every member of expatforum.


----------



## rajfromhyd

AnkurUk said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After long 3 months wait finally i got the golden email. Thanks to every member of expatforum.


Great Ankur.... congratulations.. enjoyyyyyyyyy.. and all the best:clap2:


----------



## sandhuaman

*Hi Guys,*

I am finding a few questions in *form 80 *really confusing kindly guide me to fill them.

here are the questions:

*Q 20*[]:*Address in Australia *where u could be contacted[/B]...?(my concern is that we are suppose to live in NSW so can we give any other address )

*QQ 37*: *Details of Proposed arriva:arrival date*, *flight number and city of arrival?(*what could be write here ;i guess no other option than to leave it blank)

Q *47How u spent ur time if umemployed*( i was searching for the right job so what to write here)

.....I Know its long list ....guys .....but if u could answer that would be a great help ..waiting for ur reply....:help


----------



## ruchkal

AnkurUk said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After long 3 months wait finally i got the golden email. Thanks to every member of expatforum.


WoW..... So its party time for you.....:hippie::clap2:

All the very best for your future in Oz .... :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## wifi

Hi guys i got my grant today, thnks all for the help, wish you best of luck with your grants


----------



## AnkurUk

Thanks ruchkal 



ruchkal said:


> WoW..... So its party time for you.....:hippie::clap2:
> 
> All the very best for your future in Oz .... :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## earldro

AnkurUk said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After long 3 months wait finally i got the golden email. Thanks to every member of expatforum.


Congratulations buddy... Happy for u.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## AnkurUk

Thanks Mate.. Hoping for speedy grant for you ... 



earldro said:


> Congratulations buddy... Happy for u.
> 
> Earl
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## ruchkal

AnkurUk said:


> Thanks ruchkal


:welcome:


----------



## ruchkal

wifi said:


> Hi guys i got my grant today, thnks all for the help, wish you best of luck with your grants


Congratulations... Happy for you.. So, soon you will be in the nation with 10th happiest people in world....:clap2::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

gtaark said:


> Hi..Ankita..I have noticed you have applied as Financial Investment Advisor.
> 
> How's your process going?


hi , i applied on 18 aug. for visa till date no co assigned so tensed .............
why your process is taking so much time i have seen ur timelines . is it truie that those are under csol occupation list get their grant late rather very late


----------



## Gurpreethm

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hi , i applied on 18 aug. for visa till date no co assigned so tensed .............


Wait till 25 Sept, because CO get allocated after 5 weeks

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajfromhyd

wifi said:


> Hi guys i got my grant today, thnks all for the help, wish you best of luck with your grants


Congrats.. enjoy.. seems today is a GRANT day in australia.. nice nice....


----------



## Hdozdream

Aparwar said:


> I had the same and my CO is from Brisbane..


Ok may be am wrong


----------



## NoFear

Hi,

Can anyone guide me that how long it takes after submission of PCC and Medicals.
I have received Positive assessment (Vetassess) as Human Resource Adviser in June 2013; ACT SS received in July 2013; and 190 lodged on 29 July 2013; CO allocated on 2 Sep, 2013 and asked for PCC and Medicals.
On 10 Sep, 2013 my medical was done and PCC was submitted.


----------



## Hdozdream

sandhuaman said:


> one person in another forum got co on 15 august
> 
> visa lodged 1 august
> 
> may be an onshore applicant


Hi everyone, I've applied on the 1st go Aug and got CO allocation on the 15Aug. But no contact from CO at all. I've call Diac and they told me of CO allocation.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Congratulations to Allanki,AnkurUk and wifi

All the best for your Job Search


----------



## ssaditya

congrats for everyone who got grant


----------



## Hdozdream

I forgot to mention am an onshore applicant . Am sure some of you already got a CO, but if you front load all the Doc, you may got grant directly.


----------



## rahul897

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hi , i applied on 18 aug. for visa till date no co assigned so tensed .............
> why your process is taking so much time i have seen ur timelines . is it truie that those are under csol occupation list get their grant late rather very late


standard alocation time for 190 is 5 weeks
if all of ur docs are in place and if u have given pcc and meds then u can expect a direct grant.
dont worry ,life is teaching us patience


----------



## mayankp

Looking at high score card of grants today, it seems tomorrow will be a bit low score day......

Low score in high expectations is not good.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

wifi said:


> Hi guys i got my grant today, thnks all for the help, wish you best of luck with your grants


Congrats *wifi*! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## miteshm82

wifi said:


> Hi guys i got my grant today, thnks all for the help, wish you best of luck with your grants


Congratulations!! Party time :drum:


----------



## SMH491

Hi everyone.

CO already assigned on 05-Sep-13 and requested for medical (all family members) and Form 80.

Query-01: Medical reports were already uploaded on DIAC website by the approved clinic online before CO's email. Not sure why this is still required.

Query-02: Form 80 - I need to give details of all travels. We have traveled to our home country (by air) and another bordering country (by road) many times with short stays (From 2 Days to 30 Days), details of all of these, however, are not available. Reason: Some travels were on electronic cards where there are no entry / exit stamps on passport. Others difficult to determine as lot of stamps on the passport that are overlapping and hence make it illegible. How to handle this issue.

Would appreciate if someone could guide.


----------



## mithu93ku

What a day for subclass 190 visa! Six grants so far!


----------



## Birender

Hi,

Anyone from offshore, who applied with 60 points. Got old ACS letter and claimed points for full work ex?

Please shout. Your help and support is needed.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Hdozdream! which visa did you apply for??



Hdozdream said:


> I forgot to mention am an onshore applicant . Am sure some of you already got a CO, but if you front load all the Doc, you may got grant directly.


----------



## hiya_hanan

Thanks Mohkam & Iamfreak for your suggestions. By the way, the friend whom you were referring is also a Computer network and systems engineer ANZSCO 263111 falling under subclass 189 ?


----------



## joejohn

NoFear said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone guide me that how long it takes after submission of PCC and Medicals.
> I have received Positive assessment (Vetassess) as Human Resource Adviser in June 2013; ACT SS received in July 2013; and 190 lodged on 29 July 2013; CO allocated on 2 Sep, 2013 and asked for PCC and Medicals.
> On 10 Sep, 2013 my medical was done and PCC was submitted.


Generally I have seen people getting grant in few days after submitting requested documents(sometimes the next day). 
When you say your medical was done on 10 Sep, is it that you visited and finished the medicals in the clinic or you medical has auto-cleared? Do you still see the "organize your medical" link?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> What a day for subclass 190 visa! Six grants so far!


I hope tomorrow more than 12 people get grant!!!! Hope I get included in those dozen grants


----------



## NoFear

joejohn said:


> Generally I have seen people getting grant in few days after submitting requested documents(sometimes the next day).
> When you say your medical was done on 10 Sep, is it that you visited and finished the medicals in the clinic or you medical has auto-cleared? Do you still see the "organize your medical" link?


I have confirmed from clinic that my medical is alright and is submitted online by today.
I am unable to check my 190 visa status, every time it shows that "service in temporarily unavailable"


----------



## manan_1986

Rocky Balboa said:


> I hope tomorrow more than 12 people get grant!!!! Hope I get included in those dozen grants


Man i really hope so too. My grant is also long due now....


----------



## IndianOZ

Hey Mine too


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> I hope tomorrow more than 12 people get grant!!!! Hope I get included in those dozen grants


Mine too

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## kittydoll

Hi joe,

i've been busy looking for an apartment...looking to move out of my current one soon...


----------



## Mjt

Congrats to those who got their grants today.... All d best for future.


----------



## hiya_hanan

Hi, Iamfreak,

Did your wife was granted Visa with academic score ?

& is she falling under 263111 ?


----------



## gtaark

As my occupation is in CSOL..I am assuming that this is the reason for delay in GRANT..

I hope you get your visa soon. 



ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hi , i applied on 18 aug. for visa till date no co assigned so tensed .............
> why your process is taking so much time i have seen ur timelines . is it truie that those are under csol occupation list get their grant late rather very late


----------



## mirza_755

showib49 said:


> Hay bro,
> 
> I thought 189 processing time is of 12 months but CO mentioned 17 months from the date of assessment. What is this assessment? Is this ACS or some thing else?


I think your CO told for security assessment (DIAC official name). it includes internal/ external and route check ..............


----------



## mirza_755

burge said:


> hi mirza. i think from experience i can tell that you are going through security/employment check. it has taken me 9months to get the grant but along the way, i had to keep contacting my CO and asking what the problems were.
> notably, at the end of june, i called her and asked why the delay, it was then she informed me that 3 of my employers couldn't be reached. if i hadn't called, she wont have contacted me. so i sent her new contacts for the 3 employers. they contacted them all in july, and visited the locations for verification.
> afterwards, i contacted her and asked the reason for the delay again(sept), she told me one of the employers couldn't substantiate my employment claims.(CO did not inform me until i called her)so to substantiate my claims, i sent in further documentation(hard evidences) this week. and today, she gave me the grant.
> i had an habit of calling her and sending mails to her just to say hello and appreciate her work.
> Try contacting your CO and ask what the exact issues are.
> keep your hope alive. your grant is on the way.



Very effective comments........Thank you for guiding, I think you are right.


----------



## mirza_755

AT65 said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .....I Love you God........................Finally my GRANT arrived today........golden/silver/platinum/titanium mail is in my mailbox...............My biggest congrats to this forum and people like PD hunt/cprem amd others where i seek the knowledge and all this re****ed in a grant.......... My GOd help every one and grant them visa............Its a sweetest gift for my baby boy !st birthday.......................GOD GOD GOD


Congratulation and Happy Birth day to your SON


----------



## Razaqng

Pls what does it mean if a CO says "departmental checks" are yet to be finalised.

I would really appreciate your contributions.

Cheers.


----------



## Ani.pepe

Rocky Balboa said:


> I hope tomorrow more than 12 people get grant!!!! Hope I get included in those dozen grants


Absolutely Rocky.. hoping you get your Grant tomorrow... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

seta said:


> Guys,
> 
> I applied today and on evisa it says:
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page.
> 
> Does this mean I have to wait until a CO give me a HAP number? I want to do the med as soon as possible but I cannot until I get a HAP number, is that right?


Hello *seta *,
Please follow this thread ... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...our-health-examinations-please-advise-me.html


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

gtaark said:


> As my occupation is in CSOL..I am assuming that this is the reason for delay in GRANT..
> 
> I hope you get your visa soon.



hi gtaark , can u pl tell me ur qualifications and experience shown by you


----------



## Allanki

Gurpreethm said:


> Mine too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


All the best Guys....


----------



## ssaditya

lets pray for tomorows grant 

god please shower everyone of us with golden mail soon......god gives us a golden day to fulfill all our dreams,hardwork and patience

hope everyone will be prayering like me please include my name also in ur prayers


----------



## samkalu

surinsin said:


> Its an old ACS and I got invite on 65 points. Here is the snip of CO mail why she deducted 5 points:
> 
> ============================
> Please note that according to the skills assessor (the Australian Computing
> Society (ACS)) of the applicant's nominated occupation (Software Engineer),
> a Bachelor Degree and two years of work experience is required to meet the
> skill requirements for the nominated occupation. Only work experience
> undertaken after these requirements have been met can be considered for
> points in your visa application.
> =============================
> 
> So for all the applicants who claimed 60 points with less than 7yrs of experience on old ACS. 2yrs will be deducted which will left you with 55 points.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


So since u have 65 ur points will go down to 60. Has your co communicated what will be the situation for u?because u seemes to have done the right thing based on what acs gave.


----------



## mithu93ku

Razaqng said:


> Pls what does it mean if a CO says "departmental checks" are yet to be finalised.
> 
> I would really appreciate your contributions.
> 
> Cheers.


I think you are in internal/external check of DIAC.

Internal check - IELTS, Skill assessment, age, passport, EOI point claimed, Education

External check - Security related issue like political involvement, criminal history in local residence, right info regarding education, age, passport, refugee.
Source : mirza_755 
You can also read .... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rtain-countries-extended-waiting-periods.html


----------



## hafeezsl

Congrads to all who have got thr grants so far


----------



## sandhuaman

Hi Guys,

I am finding a few questions in form 80 really confusing kindly guide me to fill them.

here are the questions:

Q 20[]:Address in Australia where u could be contacted[/B]...?(my concern is that we are suppose to live in NSW so can we give any other address )

QQ 37: Details of Proposed arriva:arrival date, flight number and city of arrival?(what could be write here ;i guess no other option than to leave it blank)

Q 47How u spent ur time if umemployed( i was searching for the right job so what to write here)

.....I Know its long list ....guys .....but if u could answer that would be a great help ..waiting for ur reply....:help


----------



## mithu93ku

sandhuaman said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am finding a few questions in form 80 really confusing kindly guide me to fill them.
> 
> here are the questions:
> 
> Q 20[]:Address in Australia where u could be contacted[/B]...?(my concern is that we are suppose to live in NSW so can we give any other address )
> 
> QQ 37: Details of Proposed arriva:arrival date, flight number and city of arrival?(what could be write here ;i guess no other option than to leave it blank)
> 
> Q 47How u spent ur time if umemployed( i was searching for the right job so what to write here)
> 
> .....I Know its long list ....guys .....but if u could answer that would be a great help ..waiting for ur reply....:help


Follow this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/157954-form-80-a.html


----------



## gtaark

MBA and 5 yrs experience



ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hi gtaark , can u pl tell me ur qualifications and experience shown by you


----------



## gtaark

Mithu...which category could "routine processing" be in? 



mithu93ku said:


> I think you are in internal/external check of DIAC.
> 
> Internal check - IELTS, Skill assessment, age, passport, EOI point claimed, Education
> 
> External check - Security related issue like political involvement, criminal history in local residence, right info regarding education, age, passport, refugee.
> Source : mirza_755
> You can also read .... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rtain-countries-extended-waiting-periods.html


----------



## Razaqng

mithu93ku said:


> I think you are in internal/external check of DIAC.
> 
> Internal check - IELTS, Skill assessment, age, passport, EOI point claimed, Education
> 
> External check - Security related issue like political involvement, criminal history in local residence, right info regarding education, age, passport, refugee.
> Source : mirza_755
> You can also read .... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rtain-countries-extended-waiting-periods.html


Hi Mithu,thanks for your contribution,really appreciate it.

Regards.


----------



## sandhuaman

mithu93ku said:


> Follow this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/157954-form-80-a.html


Thanks a lot mithu for valueable guidance,

AS WE HAVE DONE MEDICAL BEFORE E VISA LODGED.OUR MEDICAL STATUS IS SHOWING FROM THAT DAY [THE HEALTH EXAMINATION OF THE ABOVE APPLICANT
HAS YET TO BE DETERMINED.............

THEN WE SHOOT A EMAIL AT [email protected],gov.au for the confirmation of the status

and we got reply within 3 days your medicals me,my wife and my daughter was cleared,but it will be updated on e visa page by the co.

becoz once it got referred,it slow down the whole process.

nw just wating for co


----------



## mithu93ku

gtaark said:


> Mithu...which category could "routine processing" be in?


Hello* gtaark*,
May be internal check like..... IELTS, Skill assessment, age, passport, EOI point claimed, Education, employment evidence check etc.

I understand your situation... but patience is the key. You are waiting till 23-May-2013.


----------



## mithu93ku

sandhuaman said:


> Thanks a lot mithu for valueable guidance,
> 
> AS WE HAVE DONE MEDICAL BEFORE E VISA LODGED.OUR MEDICAL STATUS IS SHOWING FROM THAT DAY [THE HEALTH EXAMINATION OF THE ABOVE APPLICANT
> HAS YET TO BE DETERMINED.............
> 
> THEN WE SHOOT A EMAIL AT [email protected],gov.au for the confirmation of the status
> 
> and we got reply within 3 days your medicals me,my wife and my daughter was cleared,but it will be updated on e visa page by the co.
> 
> becoz once it got referred,it slow down the whole process.
> 
> nw just wating for co


Thanks *sandhuaman*.


----------



## sandhuaman

gud news:cheer2:

AS WE HAVE DONE MEDICAL BEFORE E VISA LODGED.OUR MEDICAL STATUS IS SHOWING FROM THAT DAY [THE HEALTH EXAMINATION OF THE ABOVE APPLICANT
HAS YET TO BE DETERMINED.............

THEN WE SHOOT A EMAIL AT [email protected],gov.au for the confirmation of the status

and we got reply within 3 days your medicals me,my wife and my daughter was cleared,but it will be updated on e visa page by the co.

thank god it was not referred becoz once it got referred,it slow down the whole process.

nw just wating for co


----------



## gtaark

Thanks Mithu...Yeah I guess no option except waiting with patience.

I had applied on May 23..got CO after 10 weeks. 



mithu93ku said:


> Hello* gtaark*,
> May be internal check like..... IELTS, Skill assessment, age, passport, EOI point claimed, Education, employment evidence check etc.
> 
> I understand your situation... but patience is the key. You are waiting till 23-May-2013.


----------



## Birender

surinsin said:


> Its an old ACS and I got invite on 65 points. Here is the snip of CO mail why she deducted 5 points:
> 
> ============================
> Please note that according to the skills assessor (the Australian Computing
> Society (ACS)) of the applicant's nominated occupation (Software Engineer),
> a Bachelor Degree and two years of work experience is required to meet the
> skill requirements for the nominated occupation. Only work experience
> undertaken after these requirements have been met can be considered for
> points in your visa application.
> =============================
> 
> So for all the applicants who claimed 60 points with less than 7yrs of experience on old ACS. 2yrs will be deducted which will left you with 55 points.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


Can you please paste the work ex part of your ACS letter here?

And the scenario you mentioned here abt 7 yrs, can you please confirm the source? 

It will be a great help


----------



## Colombo

Hello World...

Ok ... two months done and dusted..just like this.
Friday the 13th.... and hope I ll get THE msg today..... 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Mjt

gtaark said:


> As my occupation is in CSOL..I am assuming that this is the reason for delay in GRANT..
> 
> I hope you get your visa soon.


Same here friend!! Waiting since long....


----------



## gtaark

Which CO and Team you have?





Mjt said:


> Same here friend!! Waiting since long....


----------



## manan_1986

Mjt said:


> Congrats to those who got their grants today.... All d best for future.


Did your meds get referred or what?? I thought i am the one who is not getting any grant bt you are in the same boat...


----------



## hpod

Hi All ,

I will apply for ACS evaluation soon and was researching on the feasibility of my grant for 189 / 261313.
I have come across few facts and would like any senior expat to help me pls .

A) As per the latest update on Skillset portal , 
for "SkillSelect 2 September 2013 Invitation Round Results"
they have increased the cut-off points for following 6 skills , due to heavy traffic .

•2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
•2334 Electronics Engineers
•2339 Other Engineering Professionals
•2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
•2613 Software and Applications Programmers
•2633 Telecommunications Engineers.

Dont know if the EOIs not invited in this round are carried forward to other months or rejected. Also, if these categories are becoming "to difficult to win a visa" due to depleting numbers ? Assuming SOL subcategories merger into these categories for eg. 2613 includes 261311, 261312 and 261313

Refer to Skillset page and navigate to Home > Workers > SkillSelect > "Reports" tab for details .

B) Its been observed (in several threads) that the experience period is decreased by ACS by 2-3 years during skill evaluation . Is it because of lack of proper proofs or there are unsaid guidelines to restrict the applications ?

C) Skillset portal talks about the quota for each "skill category and Visa type" combination for an Year say 2013-2014 . What are the exact months which the period commences and ends.

D) Does the EOI or VISA gets rejected on any other basis (assuming all the documents and minimum point criteria are satisfied ?

Any amount of guidance will be a complete eye-opener for me .

Also , A Big Congratulations to all the Grants and All the best to others !!

Thanks


----------



## ahmedhasan

any update on the grant 

almost finished 3 months wiht no feedback from the CO team 6


----------



## ahmedhasan

rahul897 said:


> standard alocation time for 190 is 5 weeks
> if all of ur docs are in place and if u have given pcc and meds then u can expect a direct grant.
> dont worry ,life is teaching us patience


how come I finished 3 months since I lodged the visa but no feedback so far

so I dont think your statement is correct


----------



## happybuddha

ahmedhasan said:


> how come I finished 3 months since I lodged the visa but no feedback so far
> 
> so I dont think your statement is correct


3 months is too much. even 189 people get a CO assigned in 8 - 10 weeks. 
You can call DIAC and ask for an update. Looking at a few other posts, your nationality and your name - I think you are in a high risk zone.


----------



## surinsin

samkalu said:


> So since u have 65 ur points will go down to 60. Has your co communicated what will be the situation for u?because u seemes to have done the right thing based on what acs gave.


This is what my CO mentioned "since it is mandatory to have invitation points 65 same as points assessed by CO please give me your consent to rectify your invitation points to 60 and then my CO will asses my case based on the new points. 
My CO was kind enough to give me an opportunity to rectify the points. 
So I don't think this will lead to refusal however my CO will change the points to 60 in my invitation score so that they will match. 

This is wht I think. Any other opinion please share. 

Cheers 
Suri


----------



## shehpar

samkalu said:


> So since u have 65 ur points will go down to 60. Has your co communicated what will be the situation for u?because u seemes to have done the right thing based on what acs gave.


Dear sunshine, how old you ACS is?


----------



## shehpar

surinsin said:


> Its an old ACS and I got invite on 65 points. Here is the snip of CO mail why she deducted 5 points:
> 
> ============================
> Please note that according to the skills assessor (the Australian Computing
> Society (ACS)) of the applicant's nominated occupation (Software Engineer),
> a Bachelor Degree and two years of work experience is required to meet the
> skill requirements for the nominated occupation. Only work experience
> undertaken after these requirements have been met can be considered for
> points in your visa application.
> =============================
> 
> So for all the applicants who claimed 60 points with less than 7yrs of experience on old ACS. 2yrs will be deducted which will left you with 55 points.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


How old your ACS is?


----------



## showib49

mirza_755 said:


> I think your CO told for security assessment (DIAC official name). it includes internal/ external and route check ..............


Hay Mirza,

Your medical is clear?


----------



## Steyn

oz_prrules said:


> I think offer letter, Payslips or bank statements showing the salary credited to your account will do...:


I have all these documents with me and would definitely provide, as advised by you. But how about phone verification by DIAC? What if they call the employer and he doesn't endorse my experience.

Can it be avoided through statutory declaration? I assume the person who issue statutory is contacted not the employer. Please guide


----------



## Steyn

mithu93ku said:


> Take statutory declaration from your colleague or immediate senior officer! :drum::drum:


There is a new development. Now, there are chances that I would get the experience letter but they still might not confirm my experience during the verification. What should be done in this case?

Also, in case of Statutory, will they contact the person who issues the statutory or the employer itself


----------



## zippy24

sandhuaman said:


> gud news:cheer2:
> 
> AS WE HAVE DONE MEDICAL BEFORE E VISA LODGED.OUR MEDICAL STATUS IS SHOWING FROM THAT DAY [THE HEALTH EXAMINATION OF THE ABOVE APPLICANT
> HAS YET TO BE DETERMINED.............
> 
> THEN WE SHOOT A EMAIL AT [email protected],gov.au for the confirmation of the status
> 
> and we got reply within 3 days your medicals me,my wife and my daughter was cleared,but it will be updated on e visa page by the co.
> 
> thank god it was not referred becoz once it got referred,it slow down the whole process.
> 
> nw just wating for co


Congrates mate... 

It will be very nice feeling when you see something moving in our way...

All the best for the rest buddy...


----------



## Mjt

gtaark said:


> Which CO and Team you have?


Adelaide GSM Team4... 
Wat abt urs?


----------



## Mjt

manan_1986 said:


> Did your meds get referred or what?? I thought i am the one who is not getting any grant bt you are in the same boat...


Yes, my meds get referred!! Dnt know when so i assume the date on which my meds were submitted to the DIAC which is July 22, 2013. Hope it might have cleared now as i see some of the expat members whose meds get referred on 1-2nd of August and are cleared now...


----------



## Mjt

*Granted visa*

Hi friends!! M glad to share with you all that i have just received my golden email.... 

Thank u all for your support.... Its appreciated as the waiting period was quite long for me....

Thanks again.... 😊😊😊😊😊


----------



## adc14

ahmedhasan said:


> any update on the grant
> 
> almost finished 3 months wiht no feedback from the CO team 6


Adelaide team 6?


----------



## cprem79

AT65 said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .....I Love you God........................Finally my GRANT arrived today........golden/silver/platinum/titanium mail is in my mailbox...............My biggest congrats to this forum and people like PD hunt/cprem amd others where i seek the knowledge and all this re****ed in a grant.......... My GOd help every one and grant them visa............Its a sweetest gift for my baby boy !st birthday.......................GOD GOD GOD


Congrats AT65 for your visa grant...
And wishing your son very special Birthday wishes...
1st birthday is very important and I hope this would be a fitting gift~


----------



## zippy24

Mjt said:


> Hi friends!! M glad to share with you all that i have just received my golden email....
> 
> Thank u all for your support.... Its appreciated as the waiting period was quite long for me....
> 
> Thanks again.... &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


Congrates mate:yo:

First grant in the day:israel:

Expecting more grants today:fingerscrossed:


----------



## grvijay

AUS14 said:


> Yes you can do your medicals before lodging visa as I have done so...For that you need to go to My Health Declarations and Click on Start My Health Declarations. The rest is self explanatory. The HAP id will be generated and you can take an appointment using the HAP id. But make sure when you lodge your visa you need to click YES for the question 'Whether you have undergone health treatment within 12 months'. It will prompt you to provide the HAP id. Provide the one that you have generated. Also upload the referral letter when you will attach the docs....
> 
> Hope this is of help....All the best


do we need to upload the medical referal letter with HAP ID specified again???


----------



## grvijay

tds2013 said:


> congratulations....i could almost feel your joy...all the best for your journey ahead...


congrats....
Could you pl. share the mail that you received...just want to get a feel of it...


----------



## praveenreddy

Mjt said:


> Hi friends!! M glad to share with you all that i have just received my golden email....
> 
> Thank u all for your support.... Its appreciated as the waiting period was quite long for me....
> 
> Thanks again.... 😊😊😊😊😊


Congrats. Wish u all the best.


----------



## ammu1983

Hi,
I have lodged my visa application on 29th August.
My Xray is already done for 457 visa in june.
I mentioned that while I lodged the application and it shows that co has to decide it. So I cannot get HAP id.
Anyway I planned to do my medicals except xray before the co allocation. But when i tried to enter TRN number in the medibank online booking, it shows that TRN is incorrect.
Is there anybody else who faced this problem before. Please give me a solution.
Thank you
Ammu


----------



## saintkamy

Mjt said:


> Hi friends!! M glad to share with you all that i have just received my golden email....
> 
> Thank u all for your support.... Its appreciated as the waiting period was quite long for me....
> 
> Thanks again.... 😊😊😊😊😊


Congrats mjt
You really waited long enough.


----------



## saintkamy

AnkurUk said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After long 3 months wait finally i got the golden email. Thanks to every member of expatforum.


Congrats mate


----------



## saintkamy

wifi said:


> Hi guys i got my grant today, thnks all for the help, wish you best of luck with your grants


Congrats mate


----------



## Colombo

grvijay said:


> congrats....
> Could you pl. share the mail that you received...just want to get a feel of it...


Yeh very true.......


----------



## saintkamy

Allanki said:


> I am silent observer of this forum. Today I have received grant email, it was direct grant. Here are my timelines.
> 
> Anzsco 261313 ; 190 subclass
> ACS +Ve : 15th March 2013
> EOI : 23th March 2013
> NSW SS Applied : 23rd March 2013
> NSW SS Approved : 1st July 2013
> Invite : 3rd July 2013
> Visa Lodged : 18th July 2013
> Direct Grant : 12th Sept 2013
> 
> BTW I have applied with OLD ACS letter with 60 points, claiming 10 points for my experience.


Congrats mate
Hoping speedy grants for rest of us


----------



## sumit_sharma86

I want to apply for same subclass visa and I have an experience of 1.5 years at the moment and will be completing 2 years in January, 2014 as a Level 2 (Escalation Engineer) Cisco IP telephony Engineer (CUCM, Unity, UCCX and Gateways).

Agent told me that you fall under 190 sub class and can get visa if you get 7 bands each. 

I fall under the category of Network Administrator and is showing "Limited" in 2013-2014 ACT occupation list. 

Please guide me if this will be right time to apply for the PR and do we have good jobs for Network or IP Telephony engineers there?


----------



## hiya_hanan

kaurrajbir are you referring to subclass 189 with ANZCO title as 263111 [Network Professional] ??


----------



## Hdozdream

Firetoy said:


> Hi Hdozdream! which visa did you apply for??


I have applied for 190 under Analyst programmer.


----------



## Hdozdream

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my visa application on 29th August.
> My Xray is already done for 457 visa in june.
> I mentioned that while I lodged the application and it shows that co has to decide it. So I cannot get HAP id.
> Anyway I planned to do my medicals except xray before the co allocation. But when i tried to enter TRN number in the medibank online booking, it shows that TRN is incorrect.
> Is there anybody else who faced this problem before. Please give me a solution.
> Thank you
> Ammu


Hi ammu, I got that that error too so I have left it blank and on the day of the medical I have give my trn to the staff who was checking the paper work.


----------



## ram2013

Hi all,

Good mng n today have any good news?

Cheers

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Fransta

Good morning!

So this is it... the last business day of the week. Will we the mid July applicants receive the good news today? Or do we have to wait till next week? This waiting is making me unable to concentrate on other matters. 

A brand new day in Australia, and around the world.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

congrats mjt....guys keep updating as and when all get grant


----------



## Fransta

Good morning!

So this is it... the last business day of the week. Will we the mid July applicants receive the good news today? Or do we have to wait till next week? This waiting is making me unable to concentrate on other matters.

A brand new day in Australia, and around the world.


----------



## saintkamy

mithu93ku said:


> Lot of my co-mates are still waiting for Grant! I will try to be here till their grant and hope in the mean time laurinoz will come here with his full strength of humour. :fish:
> Pray for these people too!
> *GulPak,
> Ishaanchal
> Gtaark
> Saintkamy
> Earldro
> Mjt
> AParwar
> Manan
> rock Erwin
> lachuupriya
> rocky balboa
> Whizzard
> Amitso*ray:ray:ray:


Thanks bro
Relly need that, cause its all upto prays now


----------



## akshay1229

Fransta said:


> Good morning!
> 
> So this is it... the last business day of the week. Will we the mid July applicants receive the good news today? Or do we have to wait till next week? This waiting is making me unable to concentrate on other matters.
> 
> A brand new day in Australia, and around the world.


Ur words come true...today is great day for all of us...good luck to all...the day has started...


----------



## premchandjaladi

Even My medicals got referred. Last night when I clicked on the Organise medicals I got a pdf displaying my photo and results saying
Medical examination : Pending
HIV one
X-ray: Done

This morning when I logged in I cannot find the link Organise Medicals but rather there is a message 
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship

Is this the same for everyone or just me.


261311| IELTS: 6.5 | EOI & NSW SS :05-Sep| Visa ldgd (190): 05-Sep| PCC 09-Sep|Medicals: 11-Sep| CO: ray2: | Grant:ray2:ray2:


----------



## Sankar

*Friends*,

I have just checked my mail and *I have got the golden mail... GRANT*. 
This was pretty quick. I uploaded my PCC last night and this morning I got the grant.

This forum helped me a lot. *My sincere thanks to you all*. 
I will try to follow this forum for some more time and answer questions. I pray all you get your grants soon.

Cheers............................... :cheer2:


----------



## osdjme

Hi Guys,

I got my Grant notification today...Thanks for all your support...It's been a wonderful experience...I wish you all the very best in your future endeavours...

Cheers


----------



## Ani.pepe

Sankar said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have just checked my mail and I have got the golden mail... GRANT.
> This was pretty quick. I uploaded my PCC last night and this morning I got the grant.
> 
> This forum helped me a lot. My sincere thanks to you all.
> I will try to follow this forum for some more time and answer questions. I pray all you get your grants soon.
> 
> Cheers............................... :cheer2:


Congrats sankar


----------



## Monmatmar

I have just been contacted by a CO yesterday, finally! Requested one doc and submitted it today. Hope everything goes well.... Im adelaide team 7! Anyone here on same team?


----------



## Monmatmar

Congrats osdjme!!!


----------



## hafeezsl

osdjme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my Grant notification today...Thanks for all your support...It's been a wonderful experience...I wish you all the very best in your future endeavours...
> 
> Cheers


Congrads dude..all the best

I just got an email from co asking for form 80 of mine and for. 1399 for both myself and my wife

Medicals just waiting for my wifes to get updated on the system

Hoping to c my golden emaik next week


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Sankar said:


> *Friends*,
> 
> I have just checked my mail and *I have got the golden mail... GRANT*.
> This was pretty quick. I uploaded my PCC last night and this morning I got the grant.
> 
> This forum helped me a lot. *My sincere thanks to you all*.
> I will try to follow this forum for some more time and answer questions. I pray all you get your grants soon.
> 
> Cheers............................... :cheer2:


congrats................


----------



## earldro

Good Morning Folks,

Pleased to announce that I have been GRANTED a PR Visa eace:eace:eace::cheer2:

Earl


----------



## saintkamy

Sankar said:


> *Friends*,
> 
> I have just checked my mail and *I have got the golden mail... GRANT*.
> This was pretty quick. I uploaded my PCC last night and this morning I got the grant.
> 
> This forum helped me a lot. *My sincere thanks to you all*.
> I will try to follow this forum for some more time and answer questions. I pray all you get your grants soon.
> 
> Cheers............................... :cheer2:


Congrats mate


----------



## saintkamy

earldro said:


> Good Morning Folks,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I have been GRANTED a PR Visa eace:eace:eace::cheer2:
> 
> Earl


Congrats bro
At last u made it there


----------



## Ani.pepe

earldro said:


> Good Morning Folks,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I have been GRANTED a PR Visa eace:eace:eace::cheer2:
> 
> Earl


Congrats Earldro. ... Cheers


----------



## srinu_srn

*DIAC contact*

When I am calling DIAC from my mobile it is not going. IS this the right number 0061300364613?


----------



## Vijay24

srinu_srn said:


> When I am calling DIAC from my mobile it is not going. IS this the right number 0061300364613?


Same number


----------



## srinu_srn

Congrats


----------



## premchandjaladi

srinu_srn said:


> When I am calling DIAC from my mobile it is not going. IS this the right number 0061300364613?


Please dont do that add + instead of 00

00 has no value and it is wrong (i.e instead of + you can dial 0011)


----------



## premchandjaladi

Sankar said:


> *Friends*,
> 
> I have just checked my mail and *I have got the golden mail... GRANT*.
> This was pretty quick. I uploaded my PCC last night and this morning I got the grant.
> 
> This forum helped me a lot. *My sincere thanks to you all*.
> I will try to follow this forum for some more time and answer questions. I pray all you get your grants soon.
> 
> Cheers............................... :cheer2:




Congrats bro


----------



## srinu_srn

Congrats


----------



## The Shobra

earldro said:


> Good Morning Folks,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I have been GRANTED a PR Visa eace:eace:eace::cheer2:
> 
> Earl


Congratulation earl:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## srinu_srn

I just called airtel, to just know the cost to dial DIAC, they informed that it will cost 100/- per minute. I am surpraised. In this forum everyone mentioned that we need to wait for atleast 20 min. That means it will cost around 2k. I got doubt because even when we are calling to US and AUS to our friends it just cost Rs 10/- min. I asked the same the airtel provider and he told that if the code start with 6113 it costs Rs 100/- per min. If the code starts with 6114 it costs Rs 10/- per min.
Hmmmmm....


----------



## mirza_755

showib49 said:


> Hay Mirza,
> 
> Your medical is clear?


Yes my medical is cleared on 28th April as per CO confirmation. plz note I have submitted my PCC and medical after CO asking


----------



## Rocky Balboa

srinu_srn said:


> I just called airtel, to just know the cost to dial DIAC, they informed that it will cost 100/- per minute. I am surpraised. In this forum everyone mentioned that we need to wait for atleast 20 min. That means it will cost around 2k. I got doubt because even when we are calling to US and AUS to our friends it just cost Rs 10/- min. I asked the same the airtel provider and he told that if the code start with 6113 it costs Rs 100/- per min. If the code starts with 6114 it costs Rs 10/- per min.
> Hmmmmm....


That is true..you need to wait for 20-30 minutes so even if you speak for 30 minutes it will cost you 3000 Rs..I have called already 5 times and lost about 15K which is like half of my monthly salary ...Calling DIAC will not help..Its pointless

3 Grants so Far..Come on Guys we have 9 more pending for the Friday!!! Lets break the record


----------



## Rocky Balboa

11th week running..all docs PCC, Meds, Form 80 frontloaded..No changes in visa status in the eVisa application page, anxiously waiting for CO to correspond..not happening so far..DIAC website says, within 5 weeks of lodgement CO is allotted, but does not apply for me i guess...tired to calling DIAC over and over..medicals auto-referred and auto-cleared last week


----------



## laurinoz

premchandjaladi said:


> Please dont do that add + instead of 00
> 
> 00 has no value and it is wrong (i.e instead of + you can dial 0011)


What do you mean "it's wrong"?
Putting "+" is just stylish on the paper but there's nothing wrong with writing 00, as this is how you dial an international number.


----------



## manan_1986

Rocky Balboa said:


> That is true..you need to wait for 20-30 minutes so even if you speak for 30 minutes it will cost you 3000 Rs..I have called already 5 times and lost about 15K which is like half of my monthly salary ...Calling DIAC will not help..Its pointless
> 
> 3 Grants so Far..Come on Guys we have 9 more pending for the Friday!!! Lets break the record


When i checked my visa portal today, it still shows as documents requested instead of received and i emailed the requested documents on 14th aug already, so i am guessing the CO has not yet come back to my file so i will have to wait for my grant a bit longer....


----------



## sre375

Its Friday the 13th people!!! Lets all hope that all negative thoughts associated with today disappear and hoping to see a lot of Grant emails flowing in. :amen:

All the best everyone!

Peace eace:


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Congratulations to Mjt,Sankar and Earldro


----------



## Hyd786

Rocky Balboa said:


> That is true..you need to wait for 20-30 minutes so even if you speak for 30 minutes it will cost you 3000 Rs..I have called already 5 times and lost about 15K which is like half of my monthly salary ...Calling DIAC will not help..Its pointless
> 
> 3 Grants so Far..Come on Guys we have 9 more pending for the Friday!!! Lets break the record


Rocky,

I feel for you....:doh: LoL... 15K for just calling DIAC. You should have stuck to your notion that calling DIAC is futile and not going to result in anything...  Atleast, you could have spent that 15k for shopping, dinner, gifts for your GF....etc etc :whoo:

By the way , why didnt you call from your friend's or neighbour's mobile?? :eyebrows:


----------



## ruchkal

premchandjaladi said:


> Even My medicals got referred. Last night when I clicked on the Organise medicals I got a pdf displaying my photo and results saying
> Medical examination : Pending
> HIV one
> X-ray: Done
> 
> This morning when I logged in I cannot find the link Organise Medicals but rather there is a message
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> Is this the same for everyone or just me.
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I also lodged visa application on 05th Sep with NSW SS. Lets see how long does that take to allocate a CO....
> 
> I am applying through an agent and they are not allowing to do medical without CO's request...
> 
> Keep in touch...


----------



## mithu93ku

Mjt said:


> Hi friends!! M glad to share with you all that i have just received my golden email....
> 
> Thank u all for your support.... Its appreciated as the waiting period was quite long for me....
> 
> Thanks again.... 😊😊😊😊😊


Congrats *Mjt* :clap2: :clap2::clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:

Your waiting game paid off finally! :hail::hail::hail:


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations for all who got the visa grants today...eace: eace: :drum: :drum: 


Good luck for your future at Oz... :tea:


----------



## mithu93ku

Sankar said:


> *Friends*,
> 
> I have just checked my mail and *I have got the golden mail... GRANT*.
> This was pretty quick. I uploaded my PCC last night and this morning I got the grant.
> 
> This forum helped me a lot. *My sincere thanks to you all*.
> I will try to follow this forum for some more time and answer questions. I pray all you get your grants soon.
> 
> Cheers............................... :cheer2:


Congrats *Sankar*! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## Hyd786

Mjt said:


> Hi friends!! M glad to share with you all that i have just received my golden email....
> 
> Thank u all for your support.... Its appreciated as the waiting period was quite long for me....
> 
> Thanks again.... &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


Congrats Mjt. 

All the best :thumb:


----------



## mithu93ku

earldro said:


> Good Morning Folks,
> 
> Pleased to announce that I have been GRANTED a PR Visa eace:eace:eace::cheer2:
> 
> Earl


Congrats *earldro*. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:
Your waiting game is over!
One query, have you submitted your wife's IELTS or paid VAC2?

Good luck


----------



## manan_1986

Hyd786 said:


> Congrats Mjt.
> 
> All the best :thumb:


I think those who got state sponsorship from ACT is given the last preference... What the


----------



## gtaark

Congrats Mjt..nice to see one of financial advisers getting PR..Happy for you.

Plz pray for me...another financial adviser  eace: :yo:



Mjt said:


> Hi friends!! M glad to share with you all that i have just received my golden email....
> 
> Thank u all for your support.... Its appreciated as the waiting period was quite long for me....
> 
> Thanks again.... 😊😊😊😊😊


----------



## Vijay24

srinu_srn said:


> I just called airtel, to just know the cost to dial DIAC, they informed that it will cost 100/- per minute. I am surpraised. In this forum everyone mentioned that we need to wait for atleast 20 min. That means it will cost around 2k. I got doubt because even when we are calling to US and AUS to our friends it just cost Rs 10/- min. I asked the same the airtel provider and he told that if the code start with 6113 it costs Rs 100/- per min. If the code starts with 6114 it costs Rs 10/- per min.
> Hmmmmm....


Its 10/- per minute from Vodafone mobile.


----------



## mithu93ku

*Mjt* and *earldro* , *MERGED medicals questions * mates are waiting to hear your good news!


----------



## gtaark

Why don't you try Mobile VOIP...go to jumblo.com...rates are very cheap..some parts of Australia its even free to call. Can be used to call all over the world.

Download app. "Mobile VOIP" from android or iphone... :humble:




Rocky Balboa said:


> That is true..you need to wait for 20-30 minutes so even if you speak for 30 minutes it will cost you 3000 Rs..I have called already 5 times and lost about 15K which is like half of my monthly salary ...Calling DIAC will not help..Its pointless
> 
> 3 Grants so Far..Come on Guys we have 9 more pending for the Friday!!! Lets break the record


----------



## RNAussie

saintkamy said:


> Thanks bro
> Relly need that, cause its all upto prays now


Pls count me into the list


----------



## Hyd786

mithu93ku said:


> *Mjt* and *earldro* , *MERGED medicals questions * mates are waiting to hear your good news!


Hey Mithu.

Belated Congrats on getting the Grant.. I was not on forum for a few days & I missed out on congratulating you on 09-Sep..


----------



## amitso

Sankar said:


> *Friends*,
> 
> I have just checked my mail and *I have got the golden mail... GRANT*.
> This was pretty quick. I uploaded my PCC last night and this morning I got the grant.
> 
> This forum helped me a lot. *My sincere thanks to you all*.
> I will try to follow this forum for some more time and answer questions. I pray all you get your grants soon.
> 
> Cheers............................... :cheer2:


Congrats...!! From which team your CO was??


----------



## Monmatmar

Congrats to all those who received their grants... Waiting for our turn


----------



## earldro

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats earldro. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:
> Your waiting game is over!
> One query, have you submitted your wife's IELTS or paid VAC2?
> 
> Good luck


Thanks Mithu.. I submitted IELTS, uploaded on Wednesday... Grant on Friday.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## drshk

Hi Ammu, we have similar timeline and situation. I also lodged visa on 29th Aug, onshore applicant. I have also done medicals earlier this yr (Feb, all except blood test) for temporary visa and mentioned that so I am getting message that CO will decide on required health examination. I called DIAC and they said you need to repeat all medicals as earlier ones were for Temporary visa not Permanent. My agent strongly advised to wait for CO allocation so we are thinking to wait for another week or so, and see if we hear from CO.

Please keep giving updates on how you are moving ahead with your medicals, thanks and all the best!



ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my visa application on 29th August.
> My Xray is already done for 457 visa in june.
> I mentioned that while I lodged the application and it shows that co has to decide it. So I cannot get HAP id.
> Anyway I planned to do my medicals except xray before the co allocation. But when i tried to enter TRN number in the medibank online booking, it shows that TRN is incorrect.
> Is there anybody else who faced this problem before. Please give me a solution.
> Thank you
> Ammu


----------



## amitso

Hello Guys,

Best of luck for those who are waiting for the grant, i request; after grant please mention following 

your CO team, 
experience claimed, 
Does DIAC reduced any experience, if you are from ACS category

This will help others to understand the current situation in DIAC.


----------



## mithu93ku

Hyd786 said:


> Hey Mithu.
> 
> Belated Congrats on getting the Grant.. I was not on forum for a few days & I missed out on congratulating you on 09-Sep..


Thanks *Hyd786*.


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Best of luck for those who are waiting for the grant, i request; after grant please mention following
> 
> your CO team,
> experience claimed,
> Does DIAC reduced any experience, if you are from ACS category
> 
> This will help others to understand the current situation in DIAC.


I would add that Grant people should mention the time-line also as loads of mates are using smartphone and tabs where they cant see the signature! :drum::drum:


----------



## RNAussie

*Grant: PENDING*

Guys,

My GRANT is also PENDING too... )): so excited and anxious...


----------



## Gurpreethm

RNAussie said:


> Pls count me into the list


Me too.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku

RNAussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> My grant is also pending too... )): so excited and anxious...


We are with you ! Relax !


----------



## Monmatmar

Rocky, DIAC website shows 190 applicants are in priority group 3 and processing takes 6 months. I understand it ais very frustrating for you. What did DIAC said when you called them? I was told there was a delay due to massive applications this trimester


----------



## RNAussie

mithu93ku said:


> We are with you ! Relax !


I saw many people in the forum who had the grant letter...

I am too excited and starting worrying and increasing stress )):

I am jealous ( hahahahaha

Share me the luck (


----------



## laurinoz

RNAussie said:


> I saw many people in the forum who had the grant letter...
> 
> I am too excited and starting worrying and increasing stress )):
> 
> I am jealous ( hahahahaha
> 
> Share me the luck (


Good luck to you!

And if that makes you feel any better, you are far much more closer to the *Gmai*l than most of us. So *WE* are jealous of you


----------



## Monmatmar

I am pleased to inform everyone that i have just received my *grant letter this minute!!!!* I have just submitted a doc my CO asked me yesterday and 2hrs later, my grant!! Weee! Any questions, im happy to help


----------



## ahmedhasan

happybuddha said:


> 3 months is too much. even 189 people get a CO assigned in 8 - 10 weeks.
> You can call DIAC and ask for an update. Looking at a few other posts, your nationality and your name - I think you are in a high risk zone.



I allocated by CO team 6 since 15 July 2013 and handover all the documents by 5 August 2013


----------



## sre375

Monmatmar said:


> I am pleased to inform everyone that i have just received my *grant letter this minute!!!!* I have just submitted a doc my CO asked me yesterday and 2hrs later, my grant!! Weee! Any questions, im happy to help


Thats awesome, I knew our prayers would be answered. Heres wishing you all the very best with your move.


----------



## VGrover

Monmatmar said:


> I am pleased to inform everyone that i have just received my *grant letter this minute!!!!* I have just submitted a doc my CO asked me yesterday and 2hrs later, my grant!! Weee! Any questions, im happy to help


Congrats .. for the grant !!!!


----------



## Monmatmar

By the way, my letter says

Title: myTRNnumber, my name, IMMI Grant Notification

Body: DIAC
This email regarding your application is automatically generated.
Please do not respond to this email address

Dear (my name)

(My details)

Please see attached info regarding (trn, name) IMMI grant notification.

Yours sincerely,
TT
Position no xxxx
Case officer
DIAC


----------



## Monmatmar

sre375 said:


> Thats awesome, I knew our prayers would be answered. Heres wishing you all the very best with your move.


Thank u! To God be the glory!  im onshore  im planning to buy a house now! Wee!


----------



## Monmatmar

Got my grant few minutes ago! Thank u God! Thanks everyone too! Hope everyone get theirs today too!


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Monmatmar said:


> Got my grant few minutes ago! Thank u God! Thanks everyone too! Hope everyone get theirs today too!


For which occupation code?


----------



## adnan063

Sankar said:


> *Friends*,
> 
> I have just checked my mail and *I have got the golden mail... GRANT*.
> This was pretty quick. I uploaded my PCC last night and this morning I got the grant.
> 
> This forum helped me a lot. *My sincere thanks to you all*.
> I will try to follow this forum for some more time and answer questions. I pray all you get your grants soon.
> 
> Cheers............................... :cheer2:


Congrats Sankar


----------



## soumyasingh

Monmatmar said:


> I am pleased to inform everyone that i have just received my *grant letter this minute!!!!* I have just submitted a doc my CO asked me yesterday and 2hrs later, my grant!! Weee! Any questions, im happy to help


Congrats dear


----------



## ahmedhasan

sandhuaman said:


> *Hi Guys,*
> 
> I am finding a few questions in *form 80 *really confusing kindly guide me to fill them.
> 
> here are the questions:
> 
> *Q 20*[]:*Address in Australia *where u could be contacted[/B]...?(my concern is that we are suppose to live in NSW so can we give any other address )
> 
> *QQ 37*: *Details of Proposed arriva:arrival date*, *flight number and city of arrival?(*what could be write here ;i guess no other option than to leave it blank)
> 
> Q *47How u spent ur time if umemployed*( i was searching for the right job so what to write here)
> 
> .....I Know its long list ....guys .....but if u could answer that would be a great help ..waiting for ur reply....:help


no worry these questions are very simple as follow:
you can write the state name only no need to highlight the details of the address. with regards to the date of arrival you can write any earliest date that you wish. with regards, to the spent time during your unemployment you can wirte any scoial activity like visiting relatives, reading books and do some physical activities.

hope your queries are clarified to you

regards,


----------



## adc14

ahmedhasan said:


> I allocated by CO team 6 since 15 July 2013 and handover all the documents by 5 August 2013


Your CO is from team 6 of what state? Adelaide?


----------



## ahmedhasan

Congrats


----------



## ahmedhasan

adc14 said:


> Your CO is from team 6 of what state? Adelaide?


yes from Adelaide since 15 July 2013


----------



## amitso

Monmatmar said:


> Got my grant few minutes ago! Thank u God! Thanks everyone too! Hope everyone get theirs today too!


Congratulations..!!

Which team your CO is from??


----------



## ahmedhasan

adnan063 said:


> Congrats Sankar


Congrats Sankar and wish you good future in the Kangaroo land:fish:


----------



## Monmatmar

Anuj- 254422 anzco code


----------



## amitso

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone from offshore, who applied with 60 points. Got old ACS letter and claimed points for full work ex?
> 
> Please shout. Your help and support is needed.


Hi,

I am from India and claimed 55 points + 5 ss with old ACS


----------



## Monmatmar

Hi amitso, im on adelaide team 7


----------



## tds2013

Monmatmar said:


> I am pleased to inform everyone that i have just received my *grant letter this minute!!!!* I have just submitted a doc my CO asked me yesterday and 2hrs later, my grant!! Weee! Any questions, im happy to help


This is sooo awesome...congratulations...


----------



## rahul897

srinu_srn said:


> I just called airtel, to just know the cost to dial DIAC, they informed that it will cost 100/- per minute. I am surpraised. In this forum everyone mentioned that we need to wait for atleast 20 min. That means it will cost around 2k. I got doubt because even when we are calling to US and AUS to our friends it just cost Rs 10/- min. I asked the same the airtel provider and he told that if the code start with 6113 it costs Rs 100/- per min. If the code starts with 6114 it costs Rs 10/- per min.
> Hmmmmm....


call from net to phone


----------



## soumyasingh

tds2013 said:


> This is sooo awesome...congratulations...


Tejas...Mayank....

I think now its our turn...  Cross your fingers ....:tea:


----------



## venkatravinder

13 th the friday has been lucky for me.


Got my golden mail today..


Thanks everyone and thank to my CO.

Finally ....such a relief .....TGIF


----------



## venkatravinder

13 th the friday has been lucky for me.


Got my golden mail today..




Thanks everyone and thank to my CO.

Finally ....such a relief .....TGIF


----------



## sre375

venkatravinder said:


> 13 th the friday has been lucky for me.
> 
> 
> Got my golden mail today..
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and thank to my CO.
> 
> Finally ....such a relief .....TGIF


Wowie A big Congratulations!!!


----------



## soumyasingh

Guys!!!!

I need to share a very important information with you. 

Yesterday i.e. on 12th of Sept. I got an email from my CO asking for the employment details. Now the main issue was that while submitting my EOI, I had claimed for Less than 5 years work Exp, but during the submission of Application by mistake my Agent selected "5 years out of 10 years work exp"

The CO got confused and more over she did not verify my EOI submission. I really got a Panic attack and was so clueless what to do?

But my Agent informed me about a new form i.e. Form 1023. If you have by mistake put some wrong info in the Application form and wanna correct it, then you can use this form and upload it with the Docs.

The only time you can use it is if you have not goofed up in your EOI. Thank God that my agent had the copy of my EOI points breakup and also my EOI Submission result.

I have sent the details to my CO and I hope she considers it... Really scared and Pray if this will be in my favor..

Regards,
Soumya.


----------



## soumyasingh

venkatravinder said:


> 13 th the friday has been lucky for me.
> 
> 
> Got my golden mail today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and thank to my CO.
> 
> Finally ....such a relief .....TGIF


Congrats dear


----------



## akshay1229

soumyasingh said:


> Guys!!!!
> 
> I need to share a very important information with you.
> 
> Yesterday i.e. on 12th of Sept. I got an email from my CO asking for the employment details. Now the main issue was that while submitting my EOI, I had claimed for Less than 5 years work Exp, but during the submission of Application by mistake my Agent selected "5 years out of 10 years work exp"
> 
> The CO got confused and more over she did not verify my EOI submission. I really got a Panic attack and was so clueless what to do?
> 
> But my Agent informed me about a new form i.e. Form 1023. If you have by mistake put some wrong info in the Application form and wanna correct it, then you can use this form and upload it with the Docs.
> 
> The only time you can use it is if you have not goofed up in your EOI. Thank God that my agent had the copy of my EOI points breakup and also my EOI Submission result.
> 
> I have sent the details to my CO and I hope she considers it... Really scared and Pray if this will be in my favor..
> 
> Regards,
> Soumya.


Hey..soumya..don't worry...form1023 is made for correction only and u r right that providing wrong info. in eoi, may lead to an issue but in application...it may be correct...so don't worry...


----------



## venkatravinder

sre375 said:


> Wowie A big Congratulations!!!


Thank u dude


----------



## soumyasingh

akshay1229 said:


> Hey..soumya..don't worry...form1023 is made for correction only and u r right that providing wrong info. in eoi, may lead to an issue but in application...it may be correct...so don't worry...


You so relieved me Akshay


----------



## akshay1229

soumyasingh said:


> Tejas...Mayank....
> 
> I think now its our turn...  Cross your fingers ....:tea:


Today I m expecting for mayank...fasten ur seat belts..nd tejas to you also...good luck mates...


----------



## akshay1229

soumyasingh said:


> You so relieved me Akshay


By the way...who is your agent...bcz I think u r from Baroda...right???


----------



## amandawilliams

venkatravinder said:


> Thank u dude


Glad for all the guys who have got their grant today, guess its a golden day for all of you!


----------



## adc14

ahmedhasan said:


> yes from Adelaide since 15 July 2013


My CO is also from adelaide team 6 with initial LW... She emailed mt agent last aug 27 and request additional requirements (form 80 & pcc of my wife)... We complied aug 29... Now, no feedback since then...


----------



## IndianOZ

Dear Guys,

Thanks God and CO. There is a very small movement in our application. My son's medicals showed cleared this morning. Now three of us are on the same page with OZ immigration govt. One hurdle is cleared. Now begins infinite wait for the Golden mail


----------



## akshay1229

Monmatmar said:


> I am pleased to inform everyone that i have just received my grant letter this minute!!!! I have just submitted a doc my CO asked me yesterday and 2hrs later, my grant!! Weee! Any questions, im happy to help


Many heartily congratulations....now its ur time to pray for us for quick grant...good luck mate...


----------



## mayankp

venkatravinder said:


> 13 th the friday has been lucky for me.
> 
> 
> Got my golden mail today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and thank to my CO.
> 
> Finally ....such a relief .....TGIF


Congratulations......


----------



## PDHUNT

AT65 said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .....I Love you God........................Finally my GRANT arrived today........golden/silver/platinum/titanium mail is in my mailbox...............My biggest congrats to this forum and people like PD hunt/cprem amd others where i seek the knowledge and all this re****ed in a grant.......... My GOd help every one and grant them visa............Its a sweetest gift for my baby boy !st birthday.......................GOD GOD GOD


Many Congratulations AT65 .....
Welcome to the Club of Grant Members 

Please, can you update your data in the shared excel list ?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## saintkamy

RNAussie said:


> Pls count me into the list


Thanks bro you are already counted in well wishers


----------



## aamirrehman

IndianOZ said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> Thanks God and CO. There is a very small movement in our application. My son's medicals showed cleared this morning. Now three of us are on the same page with OZ immigration govt. One hurdle is cleared. Now begins infinite wait for the Golden mail


Hi IndianOZ,

Can you kindly suggest when your son's medicals were uploaded / referred to MOC? This may suggest the date for which MOC is currently processing the cases for.


----------



## RNAussie

saintkamy said:


> Thanks bro you are already counted in well wishers


Thanks

Previously my CO informed initially she will look to finalise my application when she receives my health results. Now there are already 4 days from the medical clearance date. She updated my Required to Received on eVisa. But CO did not contact me at all. 

Perhaps she is on leave or my grant is in queue. )):


----------



## cprem79

*Congratulations!!!*

Congrats to all who got grant today...
For others, it's just there round the corner...
It is approaching fast towards you, next week~


----------



## nicky_8022

Finally received the Golden Email - 2 months 12 days since lodging the application... thanks for the support Guys... this forum was really helpful very supportive 


ACS - Old format - claimed 65 points
--(now in Aust on Work VISA) --
EOI Invite: 01/Jul/13 
Lodged on 02Jul2013 
CO Assigned on 5th Sep 
Grant : 13Sep2013
.
Do let me know if any clarifications guys... will do my bit to help out...


----------



## Monmatmar

Congratulations to us!!


----------



## PDHUNT

Monmatmar said:


> I am pleased to inform everyone that i have just received my *grant letter this minute!!!!* I have just submitted a doc my CO asked me yesterday and 2hrs later, my grant!! Weee! Any questions, im happy to help


Many Congratulations Monmatmar....

Welcome to the Club ....  
do not forget to update this excel.....
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## soumyasingh

akshay1229 said:


> By the way...who is your agent...bcz I think u r from Baroda...right???


Nop dear...

I am from bangalore...  :nod:


----------



## ady the grea

Rocky Balboa said:


> Your meds got auto-referred on 7th july and now it got cleared in about 6 weeks..that is great. Hope you get grant soon..


hi all ....please send me link for updation of records....I lodged application on 24.08.2013 and still no CO....can anyone confirm latest updates and dates on which co is allotted...


----------



## akshay1229

soumyasingh said:


> Nop dear...
> 
> I am from bangalore...  :nod:


Ohhhkkk..sorry....


----------



## ruchkal

venkatravinder said:


> 13 th the friday has been lucky for me.
> 
> 
> Got my golden mail today..
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and thank to my CO.
> 
> Finally ....such a relief .....TGIF


Congratulations....:laugh:


----------



## mayankp

Expecting my grant today seems a bit optimistic because I have submitted the documents on this Monday, it has not been even a week and I think at least it will take 2 weeks, so :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: for next weekend.


----------



## drshk

srinu_srn said:


> When I am calling DIAC from my mobile it is not going. IS this the right number 0061300364613?


You are missing one digit '1', the no. is 0061 1300 364 613.


----------



## drshk

Hearty congrats to all who have received grants today


----------



## Monmatmar

Your grant is coming mayankp


----------



## Monmatmar

amandawilliams said:


> Glad for all the guys who have got their grant today, guess its a golden day for all of you!


Definitely! eace: :bounce:


----------



## akshay1229

mayankp said:


> Expecting my grant today seems a bit optimistic because I have submitted the documents on this Monday, it has not been even a week and I think at least it will take 2 weeks, so :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: for next weekend.


No buddy..sometimes, it takes few hours to get grant after submission...


----------



## drshk

Hi guys, does the 'in progress' status have anything to do with CO allocation?


----------



## Fransta

mayankp said:


> Expecting my grant today seems a bit optimistic because I have submitted the documents on this Monday, it has not been even a week and I think at least it will take 2 weeks, so :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: for next weekend.


Congrats to those who received the good news today. 

Slow news day today, in terms of folks updating us of their visa grants.

It's the end of the work week in Australia anyway. Oh well.

Till next week then.


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Manyyy Congrats to all who got their Grants yesterday and today.... Hope to see many more....


----------



## srikar

Guys this is something to worry about,I am not sure whether this is only for 190,CO has asked yo reduce the experience as he holds old ACS.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gnize-other-years-experience.html#post1721105


----------



## akshay1229

Fransta said:


> Congrats to those who received the good news today.
> 
> Slow news day today, in terms of folks updating us of their visa grants.
> 
> It's the end of the work week in Australia anyway. Oh well.
> 
> Till next week then.


"Yeah..guys...see you on Monday....its weekend time..party time..." Quote by DIAC officers...


----------



## Deee

lane:Booked my Ticket to Sydney for 29 Oct.


----------



## ruchkal

Deee said:


> lane:Booked my Ticket to Sydney for 29 Oct.


Wow.... Congratulations.... Good luck for your future endeavors... :tea: :drum::drum:


----------



## JaxSantiago

srikar said:


> Guys this is something to worry about,I am not sure whether this is only for 190,CO has asked yo reduce the experience as he holds old ACS.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gnize-other-years-experience.html#post1721105


It applies to 189 too.

Basically all ACS assessments now are being subjected to deductions -- either by ACS or DIAC. Between the 2 DIAC has the final say, based on what I've read.


----------



## Deee

ruchkal said:


> Wow.... Congratulations.... Good luck for your future endeavors... :tea: :drum::drum:



Thank You


----------



## AT65

Hiiiiii PD Hunt

In grant letter the CO issued visa on old passport of my wife.
Before the grant I had uploaded the new passport and form 929 .

Kindly suggest how to get it correct. The VEVO shows visa on old passport.

Regards 
AT65


----------



## mirza_755

nicky_8022 said:


> Finally received the Golden Email - 2 months 12 days since lodging the application... thanks for the support Guys... this forum was really helpful very supportive
> 
> 
> ACS - Old format - claimed 65 points
> --(now in Aust on Work VISA) --
> EOI Invite: 01/Jul/13
> Lodged on 02Jul2013
> CO Assigned on 5th Sep
> Grant : 13Sep2013
> .
> Do let me know if any clarifications guys... will do my bit to help out...


Congrates


----------



## earldro

Thanks be to God who leads us into triumph... And thanks to the folks on this forum, the information that was being shared was immensely valuable that helped me thru the process, even though I went thru an agent, this forum and especially this thread helped me the most. 

Those who are awaiting their grants hold in there.. it will come thru.

Thanks to everyone for your warm wishes.

Warm Regards,

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Firetoy

Hey guys, could you update your details here?? Thanx
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE&usp=sharing


----------



## drshk

Firetoy said:


> Hey guys, could you update your details here?? Thanx
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE&usp=sharing


Done! maybe it would be a good idea to sort the entries by visa lodgement dates


----------



## Firetoy

Hi drshk!
We can change it at any time. I already did, check it out! 



drshk said:


> Done! maybe it would be a good idea to sort the entries by visa lodgement dates


----------



## drshk

Firetoy said:


> Hi drshk!
> We can change it at any time. I already did, check it out!


great, thanks...its more readable now


----------



## Birender

srikar said:


> Guys this is something to worry about,I am not sure whether this is only for 190,CO has asked yo reduce the experience as he holds old ACS.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gnize-other-years-experience.html#post1721105


Is anyone planning to withdraw the application on this basis?


----------



## The Shobra

adc14 said:


> My CO is also from adelaide team 6 with initial LW... She emailed mt agent last aug 27 and request additional requirements (form 80 & pcc of my wife)... We complied aug 29... Now, no feedback since then...


Hi adc14,
Please , are onshore or offshore applicant?
Thanks


----------



## PDHUNT

AT65 said:


> Hiiiiii PD Hunt
> 
> In grant letter the CO issued visa on old passport of my wife.
> Before the grant I had uploaded the new passport and form 929 .
> 
> Kindly suggest how to get it correct. The VEVO shows visa on old passport.
> 
> Regards
> AT65


Hi AT65,

Does the old passport of your wife is expired or Cancelled ?
if not then you need not to worry......
But the catch here is, you have to plan you flying to Australia before it gets expired.

If the old passport is expired or cancelled in that case you can contact your CO and bring this to her notice and then she will issue new grant letter for the new passport.

Please, senior expats comment on this.


----------



## paraskumar0730

HI Guys

Many congrats to all of them who got their grant. 

I want to ask 1 thing from all people who got the grant, have u all guys provided form 16 to CO? or is it like CO asking for form 16 randomly? 

Is form16 mandatory to submit?


----------



## tds2013

soumyasingh said:


> Tejas...Mayank....
> 
> I think now its our turn...  Cross your fingers ....:tea:


waiting..waiting...waiting...(jumping in my seat)..yuhooooo


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> Expecting my grant today seems a bit optimistic because I have submitted the documents on this Monday, it has not been even a week and I think at least it will take 2 weeks, so :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: for next weekend.


hahaha...i've submitted today morning 9.23 only and i am expecting the grant....:evil:


----------



## needpr

venkatravinder said:


> 13 th the friday has been lucky for me.
> 
> 
> Got my golden mail today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone and thank to my CO.
> 
> Finally ....such a relief .....TGIF


Heartiest Congratulations Venkatravinder. All the best for future.


----------



## premchandjaladi

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks *Hyd786*.





laurinoz said:


> What do you mean "it's wrong"?
> Putting "+" is just stylish on the paper but there's nothing wrong with writing 00, as this is how you dial an international number.


Take it easy bro. It's 0011 not 00.


----------



## drshk

ady the grea said:


> hi all ....please send me link for updation of records....I lodged application on 24.08.2013 and still no CO....can anyone confirm latest updates and dates on which co is allotted...


I think you are looking for this -

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...lE&usp=sharing

You might also want to follow this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../196210-aug-2013-189-190-visa-applicants.html


----------



## Aparwar

premchandjaladi said:


> Take it easy bro. It's 0011 not 00.


You really don't think 0011 will dial US??


----------



## ruchkal

I am a September applicant who submitted application on 5th September. I would also like to join this valuable thread.


----------



## saintkamy

RNAussie said:


> Thanks
> 
> Previously my CO informed initially she will look to finalise my application when she receives my health results. Now there are already 4 days from the medical clearance date. She updated my Required to Received on eVisa. But CO did not contact me at all.
> 
> Perhaps she is on leave or my grant is in queue. )):


I don't get it, didn't you said you got your grant yesterday?


----------



## adc14

The Shobra said:


> Hi adc14,
> Please , are onshore or offshore applicant?
> Thanks


Hello!

Offshore... Are we on the same boat?


----------



## drshk

Deee said:


> lane:Booked my Ticket to Sydney for 29 Oct.


Welcome to Sydney in advance :thumb:


----------



## drshk

ruchkal said:


> I am a September applicant who submitted application on 5th September. I would also like to join this valuable thread.


welcome ruchkal 

you might also want to follow this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/201721-september-2013-189-190-visa-applicants.html


----------



## RNAussie

saintkamy said:


> I don't get it, didn't you said you got your grant yesterday?


(

I had medical clearance and my case officer updated it as received. However, she did not contact me at all...

)): I am so anxious and stressed. I am waiting for my grant letter.

I emailed my CO 3 times, but she did not respond me. )):


----------



## ruchkal

drshk said:


> welcome ruchkal
> 
> you might also want to follow this thread:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/201721-september-2013-189-190-visa-applicants.html


Thanks a lot drshk... I will join that as well.....:hail:


----------



## ruchkal

Joining the club... Let's see when COs are allocated for sweet September applicants...


----------



## CaptainR

ruchkal said:


> Joining the club... Let's see when COs are allocated for sweet September applicants...


My money is on the first week of November, but lets hope that something exciting happens earlier. 

My medicals were received on the 9th according to DHL (paper, not eHealth), but as yet no change in status.


----------



## kaurrajbir

hiya_hanan said:


> kaurrajbir are you referring to subclass 189 with ANZCO title as 263111 [Network Professional] ??


For all skilled migration visas


----------



## laurinoz

premchandjaladi said:


> Take it easy bro. It's 0011 not 00.


I do thanks. When on holidays, you tend to take everything easy 

But I wonder where you got the 0011 from?
Unless there is a special way to dial from your country, anyone wishing to call in Oz will dial 0061 from abroad, not 0011. Or you might indeed end up in USA. :hat:


----------



## roposh

CaptainR said:


> My money is on the first week of November, but lets hope that something exciting happens earlier.
> 
> My medicals were received on the 9th according to DHL (paper, not eHealth), but as yet no change in status.


No wayyyy!!! november is too long. i think we'll have them by 10th Oct. (God Willing)
The timeline for allocation of CO is 5 weeks. And looking at the trend CO should be allocated between 5-10 Oct for the Sep 1st week applicants.

As for the medials, I did mine yesterday. 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## jre05

Hello Ruchkal and or NSW seniors,

There is a question in the 190 NSW application form that says:

*1. Australian Visa Held if any. What should I fill in that ?*

I have had a 457 visa and worked there but it has been already cancelled when I returned back to India. However, initially that visa was given to me for 4 years of validity, although I haven't worked there for 4 years.

I am skeptical if I have to fill the details, because it is already cancelled and an expiry date wouldn't be making a sense for the cancelled visa right ? Anyone on same situation please ? Advise.

*2. Should I place EOI with 65 points or to be safer 60 ?* Because I do have 4.3 years of experience fully considered by ACS as per old format, but if they reduce my 4 years experience in DIAC, I will lose 5 points, leading me to 60. But 60 is also meeting eligibility so I will be safer to get the grant, however, going through forum, it is likey to be rejected if we claim 65 in my scenario and they reduce it to 60 even though it meets eligibility. And, it will be successful if I claim 60 only by ignoring all my work experience myself. However, I do have all documents for my work experience including skill letters from my employers.

Please advise what is the safe option for NSW. 65 or 60 ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Birender

Guys i just noticed something. Please correct me if i am wrong.

All the work deductions were done for software engineers.

I guess i am right. Please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## hafeezsl

Congratulations to all the ppl who got thr grants tdy


----------



## jre05

Hello Lauri/mithu and other nsw seniors,

There is a question in the 190 NSW application form that says:

*1. Australian Visa Held if any. What should I fill in that ?*

I have had a 457 visa and worked there but it has been already cancelled when I returned back to India. However, initially that visa was given to me for 4 years of validity, although I haven't worked there for 4 years.

I am skeptical if I have to fill the details, because it is already cancelled and an expiry date wouldn't be making a sense for the cancelled visa right ? Anyone on same situation please ? Advise.

*2. Should I place EOI with 65 points or to be safer 60 ? *Because I do have 4.3 years of experience fully considered by ACS as per old format, but if they reduce my 4 years experience in DIAC, I will lose 5 points, leading me to 60. But 60 is also meeting eligibility so I will be safer to get the grant, however, going through forum, it is likey to be rejected if we claim 65 in my scenario and they reduce it to 60 even though it meets eligibility. And, it will be successful if I claim 60 only by ignoring all my work experience myself. However, I do have all documents for my work experience including skill letters from my employers.

Please advise what is the safe option for NSW, any wise opinions are appreciated. 65 or 60 ?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## venkatravinder

needpr said:


> Heartiest Congratulations Venkatravinder. All the best for future.


Thank u  wish u the same


----------



## CaptainR

roposh said:


> No wayyyy!!! november is too long. i think we'll have them by 10th Oct. (God Willing)
> The timeline for allocation of CO is 5 weeks. And looking at the trend CO should be allocated between 5-10 Oct for the Sep 1st week applicants.
> 
> As for the medials, I did mine yesterday.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Great, yes your applying for the 190 which gives you a big time advantage over those of us on the 189. I regret not considering the 190 now as realistically the result is the same.


----------



## JaxSantiago

Birender said:


> Guys i just noticed something. Please correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> All the work deductions were done for software engineers.
> 
> I guess i am right. Please correct me if i am wrong.


Nope. I nominated 261311 - Analyst Programmer and ACS deducted 4 yrs from my experience.


----------



## Birender

JaxSantiago said:


> Nope. I nominated 261311 - Analyst Programmer and ACS deducted 4 yrs from my experience.


If ACS do ti, its fine. You get a right path to follow.

What i am talking about is, DIAC is now deducting experience even if ACS didn't do the same.

There were some cases reported in the forum (4 as of now). I am sure there would have been more. Because there are people outside this forum as well.


----------



## Hdozdream

Hi everyone , I want to share the great news, I got the grant today 4.37pm Australian time. Direct grant no contact from CO at all.i wish you guys all the best and am sure all of you will got their grant soon.


----------



## Hdozdream

Hi everyone , I want to share the great news, I got the grant today 4.37pm Australian time. Direct grant no contact from CO at all.i wish you guys all the best and am sure all of you will get your grant soon.


----------



## Firetoy

Congratulations! That was really quick!
Party timeee :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



Hdozdream said:


> Hi everyone , I want to share the great news, I got the grant today 4.37pm Australian time. Direct grant no contact from CO at all.i wish you guys all the best and am sure all of you will get your grant soon.


----------



## srikar

JaxSantiago said:


> Nope. I nominated 261311 - Analyst Programmer and ACS deducted 4 yrs from my experience.


Jax, even Analyst programmer belongs to 2613*,that is what we are referring to.


----------



## zippy24

Hdozdream said:


> Hi everyone , I want to share the great news, I got the grant today 4.37pm Australian time. Direct grant no contact from CO at all.i wish you guys all the best and am sure all of you will get your grant soon.


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## Ani.pepe

Hdozdream said:


> Hi everyone , I want to share the great news, I got the grant today 4.37pm Australian time. Direct grant no contact from CO at all.i wish you guys all the best and am sure all of you will got their grant soon.


Congratulations Hdozdream....


----------



## Ani.pepe

Hdozdream said:


> Hi everyone , I want to share the great news, I got the grant today 4.37pm Australian time. Direct grant no contact from CO at all.i wish you guys all the best and am sure all of you will get your grant soon.


Hey Congrats when did you lodge your visa...I can't see the signature hence the query


----------



## AT65

Hiiii PDhunt 

The old passport was cancelled because of addition of spouse name and address change.
It was required to get PCC.

I uploaded the new passport and form 929 on TRN page to get grant on the new passport.
I think somehow they issued visa on old passport.

Please suggest how to correct this.

Kind Regards
AT65


----------



## laurinoz

Hdozdream said:


> Hi everyone , I want to share the great news, I got the grant today 4.37pm Australian time. Direct grant no contact from CO at all.i wish you guys all the best and am sure all of you will got their grant soon.


:drum::drum::drum: :clap2::clap2::clap2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 
lane:lane:lane:


----------



## IndianOZ

Hdozdream said:


> Hi everyone , I want to share the great news, I got the grant today 4.37pm Australian time. Direct grant no contact from CO at all.i wish you guys all the best and am sure all of you will got their grant soon.


Congrats Hdozdream!!! Great news buddy.:tea:


----------



## raminbdjp

RNAussie said:


> (
> 
> I had medical clearance and my case officer updated it as received. However, she did not contact me at all...
> 
> )): I am so anxious and stressed. I am waiting for my grant letter.
> 
> I emailed my CO 3 times, but she did not respond me. )):


I had similar experince.
CO issued grant without any response. 
So, hope next Monday will be your day.


----------



## surinsin

nicky_8022 said:


> Finally received the Golden Email - 2 months 12 days since lodging the application... thanks for the support Guys... this forum was really helpful very supportive
> 
> 
> ACS - Old format - claimed 65 points
> --(now in Aust on Work VISA) --
> EOI Invite: 01/Jul/13
> Lodged on 02Jul2013
> CO Assigned on 5th Sep
> Grant : 13Sep2013
> .
> Do let me know if any clarifications guys... will do my bit to help out...



Hi Nicky,

Congrats Dear....May I ask you an experience you claimed both overseas and Australia. Also the documents you submitted shows the same number of months of experience.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## Simple99

deleted


----------



## Simple99

Congratulation for all who got grant..... enjoyyy guyssssssssss 


Waiting for grant .........


----------



## Simple99

Congratulation for all who got grant..... enjoyyy guyssssssssss 


Waiting for grant .........


----------



## expatdude

raminbdjp said:


> I had similar experince.
> CO issued grant without any response.
> So, hope next Monday will be your day.


Not next. Coming monday


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Hdozdream said:


> Hi everyone , I want to share the great news, I got the grant today 4.37pm Australian time. Direct grant no contact from CO at all.i wish you guys all the best and am sure all of you will got their grant soon.


Congrats Buddy


----------



## RNAussie

raminbdjp said:


> I had similar experince.
> CO issued grant without any response.
> So, hope next Monday will be your day.


Thanks Raminbdjp and Expatdude...

Already 3 days and this weekend, my CO did not contact me after my medical clreance on 10/9...

The coming Mon will be my grant day as you guys wish for me... Hope it comes true to me and others who are waiting for their grant...


----------



## ssaditya

congrats for today's grant


----------



## saintkamy

Hdozdream said:


> Hi everyone , I want to share the great news, I got the grant today 4.37pm Australian time. Direct grant no contact from CO at all.i wish you guys all the best and am sure all of you will got their grant soon.


Congrats mate arty:


----------



## Chemfuture

You guys are really wonderful!! and this is perfect example for team work where seniors help the juniors and these juniors who in turn become seniors and keeping the wheel running

I'm new to this guys, but happy to be here, this would be my first post.

I'm yet to submit my 190 application. Congrats to all who had their grants!!


----------



## ssaditya

Chemfuture said:


> You guys are really wonderful!! and this is perfect example for team work where seniors help the juniors and these juniors who in turn become seniors and keeping the wheel running
> 
> I'm new to this guys, but happy to be here, this would be my first post.
> 
> I'm yet to submit my 190 application. Congrats to all who had their grants!!


all the for u f


----------



## ssaditya

ssaditya said:


> all the for u f


chinnubangalore when we are going to have co to our application????? any idea coz co allocation for aug applicants has already started pls do share with me about the visa processs

thanks in advance


----------



## ssaditya

congrats for the golden mail today


----------



## ruchkal

Chemfuture said:


> You guys are really wonderful!! and this is perfect example for team work where seniors help the juniors and these juniors who in turn become seniors and keeping the wheel running
> 
> I'm new to this guys, but happy to be here, this would be my first post.
> 
> I'm yet to submit my 190 application. Congrats to all who had their grants!!


Welcome buddy. :yo:... Please update your timeline so that everyone can be benefited....


----------



## Birender

Hdozdream said:


> Hi everyone , I want to share the great news, I got the grant today 4.37pm Australian time. Direct grant no contact from CO at all.i wish you guys all the best and am sure all of you will get your grant soon.


Bro.. ur ACS is in old format? How many points you claimed for your work ex? Which occupaion you applied in? Total point score? Onshore or offshore?

Sorry for so many questions.. but it will be a great help.. 

Thanks in advance.. and all the best for future


----------



## ruchkal

ssaditya said:


> chinnubangalore when we are going to have co to our application????? any idea coz co allocation for aug applicants has already started pls do share with me about the visa processs
> 
> thanks in advance


I have observed that COs have been allocated for 06th August applicants..
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...UYxV25ocHprSlFYalE&f=true&noheader=true&gid=0

Keep your fingers crossed ssaditya.. You will get your CO on the very first of next week.. May you get a direct grant....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## baba18

Did anyone get a verification call after applying visa?


----------



## baba18

Did anyone get a verification call after applying visa?


----------



## baba18

Did anyone get a verification call after applying visa?


----------



## ruchkal

So we will get a CO only on next month, right... This endless waiting kills me.... No proper sleep at least..... Since I am applying though an agent, I can't front load medicals..... :smash: :frusty:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

baba18 said:


> Did anyone get a verification call after applying visa?


no ???????????? did u got call aftr visa


----------



## ashifiqbal

Hi ALL,

Is there anyone who applied on or after July 20 for visa subclass 189 and got the grant?

Regards,

Ashif.


----------



## farshid_mis

Monmatmar said:


> By the way, my letter says
> 
> Title: myTRNnumber, my name, IMMI Grant Notification
> 
> Body: DIAC
> This email regarding your application is automatically generated.
> Please do not respond to this email address
> 
> Dear (my name)
> 
> (My details)
> 
> Please see attached info regarding (trn, name) IMMI grant notification.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> TT
> Position no xxxx
> Case officer
> DIAC



Congrats Monmatmar!

I called DIAC, today. My CO is "*REMOVED BY MODERATOR"*from Adelaide Team 7. Is this your case officer as well?


----------



## baba18

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> no ???????????? did u got call aftr visa


no, just wanted to know what they ask and what they say


----------



## ssaditya

ruchkal said:


> I have observed that COs have been allocated for 06th August applicants..
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...UYxV25ocHprSlFYalE&f=true&noheader=true&gid=0
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed ssaditya.. You will get your CO on the very first of next week.. May you get a direct grant....:fingerscrossed:


hoping the best......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

ssaditya said:


> chinnubangalore when we are going to have co to our application????? any idea coz co allocation for aug applicants has already started pls do share with me about the visa processs
> 
> thanks in advance


I wish we get direct Visa's without any request for additional documentation 

These days my routine starts and ends by checking your details in the tracker sheet. Since I logged my application two days after you, I am more interested in your details than mine  I hope you get your CO the coming Monday. All the best buddy


----------



## ssaditya

thanks frd am logging in to evisa everyday twice for update but there is no change will update u for sure and in next will try to call for diac for further information......


----------



## ssaditya

ssaditya said:


> thanks frd am logging in to evisa everyday twice for update but there is no change will update u for sure and in next will try to call for diac for further information......


chinnubangalore i think we both will be getting our grants on the same day.........hope we will get a sweet co


----------



## Mjt

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *Mjt* :clap2: :clap2::clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:
> 
> Your waiting game paid off finally! :hail::hail::hail:


Thank you so much mithu.... I m really very thankful to you in helping me in solving my queries...

Na ya, Finally my waiting game actually paid off!! 😊😊😊


----------



## Mjt

saintkamy said:


> Congrats mjt
> You really waited long enough.


Thank you mate... 
Wish you get your golden mail soon... Best luck👍


----------



## Mjt

gtaark said:


> Congrats Mjt..nice to see one of financial advisers getting PR..Happy for you.
> 
> Plz pray for me...another financial adviser  eace: :yo:


Yup.... Good news for NSW SS applicants as well as for financial advisors...
Vl pray for you for sure.... Wish u too get it soon.... Best luck...


----------



## hiya_hanan

Hi Jaxsantiago,

Why are they deducting experience ? can you brief or enlighten me on this ?


----------



## Mjt

Congratulations to sankar, earldro and Hdozdream.... )


----------



## amitkalra18

Hi,
Can somebody plzzzzzz help 
I am new to this and have couple of questions regarding submission of EOI for 189 Visa. I am planning to submit the EOI shortly.

1. My ACS was done in April'13 and my whole 5yr experience was counted in that, so I'll claim the same while submitting EOI, hope its not a problem.

2. I want to add my mother in my application as dependent. She lives with me and is widowed. She is retried from a Govt Job and gets pension. Can I add her as dependent?

3. Is it required for her to go for IELTS exam? If yes, how much she has to score?

4. My current address is not same as the one mentioned in my passport. I will be giving the passport details in EOI.
But I have other address proofs for my new address. Also my mother's passport has a new address. 
Shall I update the address on my passport with the new one or Is it ok to go ahead with the existing one?

5. Also the surname field in my passport is left blank and my first name + last name is mentioned in given names field on passport.
I was checking others posts where it was mentioned that it won't create any problem. Please share your views.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## amitkalra18

Hi,
Can somebody plzzzzzz help 
I am new to this and have couple of questions regarding submission of EOI for 189 Visa. I am planning to submit the EOI shortly.

1. My ACS was done in April'13 and my whole 5yr experience was counted in that, so I'll claim the same while submitting EOI, hope its not a problem.

2. I want to add my mother in my application as dependent. She lives with me and is widowed. She is retried from a Govt Job and gets pension. Can I add her as dependent?

3. Is it required for her to go for IELTS exam? If yes, how much she has to score?

4. My current address is not same as the one mentioned in my passport. I will be giving the passport details in EOI.
But I have other address proofs for my new address. Also my mother's passport has a new address. 
Shall I update the address on my passport with the new one or Is it ok to go ahead with the existing one?

5. Also the surname field in my passport is left blank and my first name + last name is mentioned in given names field on passport.
I was checking others posts where it was mentioned that it won't create any problem. Please share your views.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## alihasan

Just wondering how long it takes for every other thread to turn into ACS experience deduction thread.


----------



## hiya_hanan

Dear Sir/Madam,

In continuation to my querty previously, couple of my fellow mates on this thread has replied stating that, IELTS academich should not be a problem while applying for Visa under subclass 189 ( 263111 Computer Network Engineer ). Request you to please also clarify, that the people who have applied for academic & their visa granted, have they applied from India or from a different country. Because, I am applying from India. Does the country factor really matter to able to consider academic scores ?? Please suggest ??


----------



## aj34321

I lodged my application on 21st Jun 2013 and i'm still awaiting for my case officer.. God knows where is this guy and when he will appear on my case.... I'm really worrying what's happening with my application... Does anyone has DIAC contact number to call them from outside Australia and check on the application status.

Rgds, Anil


----------



## Monmatmar

farshid_mis said:


> Congrats Monmatmar!
> 
> I called DIAC, today. My CO is "REMOVED BY MODERATOR" from Adelaide Team 7. Is this your case officer as well?


Yes!!!!


----------



## Monmatmar

amitkalra18 said:


> Hi,
> Can somebody plzzzzzz help
> 
> Thanks in advance !!


1. Im not familiar with acs, sorry 

2. _Dependant
You may include other relatives in your application if they are wholly or substantially reliant on you for financial support for their basic needs of food, shelter and clothing and they have been reliant on you for that support for a substantial period. They must also be more reliant on you for support than on any other person or source.
A relative may also be considered dependent on you if they are reliant on you for financial support because they have a mental or physical disability which stops them from earning a living to support themselves.
Other relatives dependent on you or your partner may include, for example, an aged, unmarried relative.._ 
Does your mom fit the description above?

3. _Family members of the employee who are over 18 years of age and applying for a permanent visa are expected to have functional English.

Secondary applicants who were assessed as not having functional English at time of visa application must pay a second Visa Application Charge. When the visa is granted, this payment will entitle secondary visa holders to English language tuition in Australia to enable them to achieve functional English language ability. Applicants who are required to pay this charge will receive information about the Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP) and where they can receive tuition when their visa is granted.

they neew to have functional english
'functional English' is classed as having an IELTS score of at least an average 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing).

If the applicant cannot provide an IELTS score they may provide evidence that the applicant holds one of the following:

1. an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to IELTS 4.
2. the first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
the assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP) service provider in Australia as having 'functional' English
3. a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which required at least two years full-time study and all instruction was undertaken in English
4. the completion of at least one year full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was undertaken in English.
_
4. I dont know how your passport works but in my country we only put our birthplace there. Anyway the question in the application are mostly about where u are currently living, so put the address where u are currently living. 

5. It wont.


----------



## Monmatmar

aj34321 said:


> I lodged my application on 21st Jun 2013 and i'm still awaiting for my case officer.. God knows where is this guy and when he will appear on my case.... I'm really worrying what's happening with my application... Does anyone has DIAC contact number to call them from outside Australia and check on the application status.
> 
> Rgds, Anil


General Skilled Migration enquiries
Telephone: +61 1300 364 613


----------



## amandineFR

Hi all,

We have applied for 189 through my husband on July 25th. He had 70 points. We have front loaded PCC for both of us and did our medicals 8 days ago. We're now waiting for CO to be assigned/ visa to be granted.
Really nice to see that so many of you got their grants fast. I can't wait !
Congrats to everybody who has already obtained the visa !


----------



## shift_move

Monmatmar said:


> Yes!!!!


Not a good idea to use the names of the co's in a public forum like this. Justus 2 cents.


----------



## grvijay

Monmatmar said:


> I am pleased to inform everyone that i have just received my *grant letter this minute!!!!* I have just submitted a doc my CO asked me yesterday and 2hrs later, my grant!! Weee! Any questions, im happy to help


Congrats.....BTW, did all the uploaded docs status got changed????


----------



## JaxSantiago

Birender said:


> If ACS do ti, its fine. You get a right path to follow.
> 
> What i am talking about is, DIAC is now deducting experience even if ACS didn't do the same.
> 
> There were some cases reported in the forum (4 as of now). I am sure there would have been more. Because there are people outside this forum as well.


Yes. I said the same in another post. DIAC apparently has the final say about the experience deductions.


----------



## JaxSantiago

srikar said:


> Jax, even Analyst programmer belongs to 2613*,that is what we are referring to.


I'm aware of that. I was responding based on specific occupation that was mentioned (261313 - Software Engineer). 

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## JaxSantiago

hiya_hanan said:


> Hi Jaxsantiago,
> 
> Why are they deducting experience ? can you brief or enlighten me on this ?


There's a long discussion about this in this thread:

ACS New Rules assessment of work experience

Best to check that. I myself am not 100% sure. I didn't mind in my case coz even after they deducted 4 years from my experience, I still ended up with 8 yrs of relevant experience so the deduction had no impact at all (points wise).


----------



## praveenreddy

ssaditya said:


> thanks frd am logging in to evisa everyday twice for update but there is no change will update u for sure and in next will try to call for diac for further information......


Hi ssaditya,

Best of luck . Hope next week will be definitely your's. I have lodged 190 visa on 11 sep and uploaded all the documents except medicals, form 80 and payslips. Can u tell me when willthe documents status changes from required to received. Is it after the case officer allocated? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheEndGame

*Document Upload*

Guys please help me with highlighted section, i am not sure what document to upload


> Person 1 - Self
> Evidence of Birth or Age -> 10th Certificate/Birth Certificate
> Evidence of Character -> PCC + Form 18
> Evidence of Language Ability - English -> IELTS
> Evidence of Qualifications - Australian -> NA
> Evidence of Qualifications - Overseas -> 12th + BSC + MCA
> Evidence of Skills Assessment -> ACS
> Evidence of Travel Document -> Passport
> Evidence of Work Experience - Australian-> NA
> Evidence of Work Experience - Overseas -> Sal Slips, Exp letter, form 16, Bank statement
> Evidence of Health -> Medicals
> Evidence of Identity -> Passport
> 
> Person 2 - My Wife
> Evidence of Relationship -> Marriage Certificate
> Evidence of Character -> PCC + Form 18
> Evidence of Birth or Age -> 10th Certificate/Birth Certificate
> Evidence of Language Ability - English -> IELTS
> Evidence of Health -> Medicals
> *Evidence of Custody, Evidence of -> ??????*
> Evidence of Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form -> FORM 1221
> Evidence of Travel Document -> Passport
> 
> 
> Person 3 - My Daughter
> Evidence of Relationship -> Birth Certificate
> Evidence of Character -> PCC + Form 18
> Evidence of Birth or Age -> 10th Certificate/Birth Certificate
> Evidence of Language Ability - English -> NA (As she 1.5 year old)
> Evidence of Health -> Medicals
> *Evidence of Member of Family Unit -> ????? *
> Evidence of Travel Document -> Passport.


----------



## Birender

hiya_hanan said:


> Hi Jaxsantiago,
> 
> Why are they deducting experience ? can you brief or enlighten me on this ?


They gave ACS in old format where all the work ex was considered relevent.. then acs changed rules starting may 2013.. they started deducting relevent work ex

Now people who had old ACS letters applied eoi with full work ex.. and lodged application with the same..

But in some cases DIAC is deducting work ex as per new rules of ACS.. even though applicant have old acs letter.. hence reducing points and where applicant is left with 55 points.. application is rejected.. 

Reaaon still unknown


----------



## Birender

Guys inhave a query.. 

I have lodged application for subclass 189.. with 60 points..

Now can i apply for a SS as well??

Experts please help


----------



## akshay1229

Hello everyone....arising same question again...

Is PCC requested by link on e visa page or by email or by both?


----------



## ruchkal

Birender said:


> Guys inhave a query..
> 
> I have lodged application for subclass 189.. with 60 points..
> 
> Now can i apply for a SS as well??
> 
> Experts please help


Why do you want to apply for SS? You will get the invitation on next round, hopefully on Monday....


----------



## abhibakshi

Hi Experts,

I have applied for 189 on 20/06/2013 , Still I haven't heard anything from my CO. I called up DIAC and they said CO has been allocated to me and he will make contact with me. Do anyone have any idea how long they are taking these days? Any other people have faced similar issues?


----------



## samkalu

Birender said:


> They gave ACS in old format where all the work ex was considered relevent.. then acs changed rules starting may 2013.. they started deducting relevent work ex
> 
> Now people who had old ACS letters applied eoi with full work ex.. and lodged application with the same..
> 
> But in some cases DIAC is deducting work ex as per new rules of ACS.. even though applicant have old acs letter.. hence reducing points and where applicant is left with 55 points.. application is rejected..
> 
> Reaaon still unknown


Even after the deduction if the points come down to 60 will the application still be rejected?


----------



## Sinchan

Hi miteshm82,

academic module of IELTS is considered to be tougher than the general module. Are you sure DIAC will not accept IELTS academic module? Is there any such comment in DIAC website?

Sinchan


----------



## hiya_hanan

Thanks Birender & Jaxsantiago, I have applied for ACS on May 16 2013 & received on Aug 17th 2013. Do you think I might have received with the new format ? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sinchan

Hi hiya_hanan,

I found the following relevant information from booklet 6;

Quote

Evidence to support your application
You need to ensure you are able to provide evidence of the level of your English language ability
attained at time of invitation. IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. Unless you are
required to do otherwise by your assessing authority you only need to take the general training test.
You will need to provide your IELTS test result as evidence of your English language ability. You only
need to provide the Test Report Form (TRF) Number that is on your IELTS certificate.
Test results must be no more than 3 years old at the time you apply.

Unquote

Thanks

Sinchan


----------



## hiya_hanan

mohkam said:


> I have a friend who applied with academic IELTS and got his PR grant recently.. No worries at all


 By the way, the friend whom you were referring is also a Computer network and systems engineer ANZSCO 263111 falling under subclass 189 ?


----------



## roposh

TheEndGame said:


> Guys please help me with highlighted section, i am not sure what document to upload


Hi,
Under Evidence of family unit you can upload your family pictures and for evidence of custody, just leave that.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Sinchan

Hdozdream said:


> Hi everyone , I want to share the great news, I got the grant today 4.37pm Australian time. Direct grant no contact from CO at all.i wish you guys all the best and am sure all of you will get your grant soon.


Congrats !!! buddy ...


----------



## hiya_hanan

Sinchan said:


> Congrats !!! buddy ...


Congratulations !!:cheer2:


----------



## anshuashu

baba18 said:


> no, just wanted to know what they ask and what they say


dey just ask the employee id, date of birth, joining date n job role...4-5 mins interview ...


----------



## drshk

Hdozdream said:


> Hi everyone , I want to share the great news, I got the grant today 4.37pm Australian time. Direct grant no contact from CO at all.i wish you guys all the best and am sure all of you will get your grant soon.


wow, congrats!!! :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## baba18

anshuashu said:


> dey just ask the employee id, date of birth, joining date n job role...4-5 mins interview ...


Do they call the numbers specified on the ref letter? or they call us directly


----------



## anshuashu

baba18 said:


> Do they call the numbers specified on the ref letter? or they call us directly


either dey wil call d employer or dey wil call u...d questions remains d same!! don't worry..less chances of enquiry.. did u get d enquiry call in d first step?


----------



## amitkalra18

Thanks mate for the reply. But I am still not clear on 4th point, shall I keep my address same on my passport or change it. And also, as I mentioned my mother earns pension as she is retited from job, can I show her as dependent?



Monmatmar said:


> 1. Im not familiar with acs, sorry
> 
> 2. _Dependant
> You may include other relatives in your application if they are wholly or substantially reliant on you for financial support for their basic needs of food, shelter and clothing and they have been reliant on you for that support for a substantial period. They must also be more reliant on you for support than on any other person or source.
> A relative may also be considered dependent on you if they are reliant on you for financial support because they have a mental or physical disability which stops them from earning a living to support themselves.
> Other relatives dependent on you or your partner may include, for example, an aged, unmarried relative.._
> Does your mom fit the description above?
> 
> 3. _Family members of the employee who are over 18 years of age and applying for a permanent visa are expected to have functional English.
> 
> Secondary applicants who were assessed as not having functional English at time of visa application must pay a second Visa Application Charge. When the visa is granted, this payment will entitle secondary visa holders to English language tuition in Australia to enable them to achieve functional English language ability. Applicants who are required to pay this charge will receive information about the Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP) and where they can receive tuition when their visa is granted.
> 
> they neew to have functional english
> 'functional English' is classed as having an IELTS score of at least an average 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing).
> 
> If the applicant cannot provide an IELTS score they may provide evidence that the applicant holds one of the following:
> 
> 1. an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to IELTS 4.
> 2. the first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
> the assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP) service provider in Australia as having 'functional' English
> 3. a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which required at least two years full-time study and all instruction was undertaken in English
> 4. the completion of at least one year full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was undertaken in English.
> _
> 4. I dont know how your passport works but in my country we only put our birthplace there. Anyway the question in the application are mostly about where u are currently living, so put the address where u are currently living.
> 
> 5. It wont.


----------



## Hdozdream

Ani.pepe said:


> Hey Congrats when did you lodge your visa...I can't see the signature hence the query


Hi I have lodge on the 1st of Aug and got CO on the 15 Aug. I have not claim for for experience.


----------



## sandhuaman

anybody got co??????????????????????


----------



## Hdozdream

Thank you guys for you wish, I hope to see all here in Oz, so we can catch up. I am actually in WA will be moving to NSW in Dec or Jan as I need to sort out a couple of things here. This coming week will be a good week for you guys, am sure a lot of grant is coming.


----------



## saintkamy

Mjt said:


> Thank you mate...
> Wish you get your golden mail soon... Best luck&#55357;&#56397;


Thanks a lot 
We all made each other comfort to bear this eminence waiting.
Hope to join u in granted ones really soon


----------



## Firetoy

It's Saturday in Oz. No CO working today. Sorry mate



sandhuaman said:


> anybody got co??????????????????????


----------



## au applicant

*Uploading documents online*

Just applied for 190 visa. Paid 6160 AUD. Huge amount. looks like a loot considering that it is non refundable.

Anyways my question is when we are uploading the documents do we need to upload scan of originals or whether we have to upload notarized copy of all documents.

Any other guidance will be welcome.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## tanvir360

au applicant said:


> Just applied for 190 visa. Paid 6160 AUD. Huge amount. looks like a loot considering that it is non refundable.
> 
> Anyways my question is when we are uploading the documents do we need to upload scan of originals or whether we have to upload notarized copy of all documents.
> 
> Any other guidance will be welcome.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


No need for notarized copy. Just scan the originals and upload. In future if the co wants any detail documents/evidence then go for notarized copy...........

Cheers.......


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I applied on the 2nd of July and its 11 weeks 190 visa no CO yet, sorry for posting it here..i need consolation from you friends...


----------



## ruchkal

Rocky Balboa said:


> I applied on the 2nd of July and its 11 weeks 190 visa no CO yet, sorry for posting it here..i need consolation from you friends...


Don't worry Rocky. I can understand your frustration. Did you try to call to DIAC? This delay is unusual since DIAC says that it will allocate a CO for 190 within 5 weeks..


Lets hope and pray for the best....


----------



## au applicant

tanvir360 said:


> No need for notarized copy. Just scan the originals and upload. In future if the co wants any detail documents/evidence then go for notarized copy...........
> 
> Cheers.......


Thanks a lot Tanvir...


----------



## hiya_hanan

mohkam said:


> I have a friend who applied with academic IELTS and got his PR grant recently.. No worries at all


Hi Mokham,

What is your friend's occupational skill set ? Is he asked to give Academic by the assessing authorities or did he simply put academic as he has got enough score in all modules ? please advice ?


----------



## hiya_hanan

iamafreak said:


> Hi Hiya,
> 
> Don't be mis-led by other replies. You can give academic ielts. I know people who have done IELTS academic and have got visa grant as well. Academic is tougher than general and DIAC people know that.
> 
> One person on this forum itself has got visa grant and he had appeared for Academic IELTS.


Hello Iamfreak,

Do you know any guy whose PR grant was based on Academic scores submitted ?What is his occupational skill set ? Is he asked to give Academic by the assessing authorities or did he simply put academic as he has got enough score in all modules ? please advice ?


----------



## hiya_hanan

kaurrajbir said:


> Academic is also acceptable to DIAC..


Hi Kaurrajbir,

On what basis are you confident that, they accept academic, did you have any of our close relatives or friends who have applied on academic scores & they have accepted ? What is the subclass 189 or 190 ? what is their occupational skill set, kindly, advice.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## hiya_hanan

iamafreak said:


> Hiya,
> 
> for your reference, a user named "VVV" in this thread got visa after giving academic -> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-generel-only-visa-189-190-a.html#post1156791
> 
> Also, my wife has given academic only.


Hello iamfreak,

what is your wife's subclass 189 or 190 ? & what is her occupational skill set ? Is she asked to give Academic by the assessing authorities or did he simply put academic as she has got enough score in all modules ? please advice ?


----------



## JP Mosa

ramanj said:


> Thats great! So did you submit the docs requested? I am still waiting for her reply
> I hope she is not on leave.


Mate....whats happening with you? Did PM replies your mails ? I sent 3 e-mails with requested docs.....so far no contact.....Pls do share your thoughts on this.....

Cheers


----------



## CaptainR

I agree with the above Rocky, that does seem unusually long for not even having any communication from your CO as a 190 applicant, I'd make some phone calls if I were you.


----------



## Chemfuture

Hi again

Confused with one question while filling the 190 application

_"Highest recognised qualification_
_his is the highest recognised qualification that the applicant has undertaken and not the highest qualification relating to their nominated occupation."_

I have claimed Bachelors degree in Vetassess assesment and in my EOI as my post grad was through distance and i cannot claim experience.

So should i select Bachelors or Master as my highest recognised qualification?

Thanks


----------



## PDHUNT

AT65 said:


> Hiiii PDhunt
> 
> The old passport was cancelled because of addition of spouse name and address change.
> It was required to get PCC.
> 
> I uploaded the new passport and form 929 on TRN page to get grant on the new passport.
> I think somehow they issued visa on old passport.
> 
> Please suggest how to correct this.
> 
> Kind Regards
> AT65


As I suggedted before, you contact your CO and tell her your case and she will be issuing new Grant letter against your new passport.

Even if you have new passport issued, it is mentioned in there the old/previous passport number so I guess they can trace down.

Still I suggest, to contact your CO and send her those docs and request her to do the needful.
I honestly do not see any big issue here.

Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## amitkalra18

Hi,
Can you please plz  help me with my query also.. 

I am planning to submit the EOI shortly for 189 visa.

a. I want to add my mother in my application as dependent. She lives with me, is widowed and 60 (age). She is recently retried from a Govt Job and gets pension. 
Can I show her as dependent?
I read it in booklet 6 - Other relative dependent on you or your partner may include, for example, an aged, unmarried relative.

b. My passport has an old address which is different from my present address. Both the flats are still owned by us (old as well as the one in which I am living right now).
Is it required to update my passport with the new address or shall I leave it as it is?


----------



## nicromonicon

guys can you please include your visa type in your signature ?
I have lodged my application and did my medicals early august but so far no sign of CO or medical clearance


----------



## millerfung

Hi all, just want to share a news with u guys but at the same time I have a few enquiries as well.

I am an onshore applicant (189, accountant) and i lodged my application on 6th August. I got an email from team6 Adelaide last Friday requesting more documents. I tried calling the number on the email today and is directed to the case officer's voicemail. However, I only know the first name of my co and I only have the team email address.
Does it mean that I have already got a co? 

On the application, I have stated that I am on de facto relationship, however, I did not claim points for partner. Co, however, requested evidence of relationship. Has anyone got any light on this one? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Firetoy

Hi nicromonicon, you can see and also add your own details in this list https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

I hope it helps



nicromonicon said:


> guys can you please include your visa type in your signature ?
> I have lodged my application and did my medicals early august but so far no sign of CO or medical clearance


----------



## ozstyle

mirza_755 said:


> Congrates


Mirza bhai.. are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## Monmatmar

grvijay said:


> Congrats.....BTW, did all the uploaded docs status got changed????


Not really, still says on my evisa that a health check is not yet determined. Lol. But the upload link and requested items were gone. Just what i uploaded and the grant


----------



## Monmatmar

abhibakshi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have applied for 189 on 20/06/2013 , Still I haven't heard anything from my CO. I called up DIAC and they said CO has been allocated to me and he will make contact with me. Do anyone have any idea how long they are taking these days? Any other people have faced similar issues?


They would only contact you if they need something from you. From your timeline i would think that the initial checks are currently being done


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Millerfung!
I'm not an expert, but if I were you I would send the evidence of the facto relationship. Keep in mind that even if you are married in a different country, and even if you are applying for the visa as a solo one, they will ask you for evidence of marriage. Saying it in a different way, unless you are single you will have to send evidence of any relationship you have, even if you are divorced or widowed.
Regarding to the other question, most probably your CO belongs to that team. It doesn't matter whoever asks you for more documents, just try to send them as soon as possible


----------



## Monmatmar

amitkalra18 said:


> Thanks mate for the reply. But I am still not clear on 4th point, shall I keep my address same on my passport or change it. And also, as I mentioned my mother earns pension as she is retited from job, can I show her as dependent?



I honestly dont know. Maybe someone from your country who's in here could help


----------



## millerfung

Firetoy said:


> Hi Millerfung!
> I'm not an expert, but if I were you I would send the evidence of the facto relationship. Keep in mind that even if you are married in a different country, and even if you are applying for the visa as a solo one, they will ask you for evidence of marriage. Saying it in a different way, unless you are single you will have to send evidence of any relationship you have, even if you are divorced or widowed.
> Regarding to the other question, most probably your CO belongs to that team. It doesn't matter whoever asks you for more documents, just try to send them as soon as possible


Thanks firetoy! However, we are not married. We have only been going out for four years. I am just not too sure what evidence I should give to the co or is acceptable to her.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Miller Fung!
I've got a question. Do you have any document that proves that you are in a relationship? If not, why did you say you are in facto relationship?
Anyway, if your answer is no, I guess you are legally single. In that case, send an email to your CO telling that when you stated you were in a facto relationship you meant you have a girlfriend, apologise for the inconvenience, and tell them you don't have a legalised relationship and that you are not claiming any skills point for that, asking them, of course, if it is necessary to prove your relationship anyway and if so, just prepare all you can to prove that, like pictures, common bank accounts, ...

That is what I'd do, but wait for more people to shout their opinions here 




millerfung said:


> Thanks firetoy! However, we are not married. We have only been going out for four years. I am just not too sure what evidence I should give to the co or is acceptable to her.


----------



## D D

Asked for relationship proof by CO, had submitted today. Can anyone tell how much time for grant it will take after submission of relationship proof.


----------



## Sunlight11

samkalu said:


> Even after the deduction if the points come down to 60 will the application still be rejected?


Depends on CO, he may reject it and your fees may be jeopardized, on the other hand, he may also give you the chance to withdraw your application (in that case you'll probably get the fees back).


----------



## akshay1229

D D said:


> Asked for relationship proof by CO, had submitted today. Can anyone tell how much time for grant it will take after submission of relationship proof.


Great...sometimes, it takes few hours to get grant...I hope that u ll get ur grant by Monday...good luck...


----------



## amandineFR

Hi all. A new link showed up on our application and it says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". However, we have uploaded form 80 already. On the list of documents it says "Required" and not "Received". Did this happen to anybody?


----------



## samkalu

Sunlight11 said:


> Depends on CO, he may reject it and your fees may be jeopardized, on the other hand, he may also give you the chance to withdraw your application (in that case you'll probably get the fees back).


Hmmm. Hoping for the best. Anyhow both types of people seem to still exist. Some hav got deducted and some dont. Does anyone know whether they(diac) wil definitely reduce


----------



## sahil772

Hi AmandineFR 

Have u uploaded form 80 for both of u. What about form 1221. Ve u uploaded that?


----------



## mirza_755

ozstyle said:


> Mirza bhai.. are you onshore or offshore?


offshore man ......................


----------



## ozstyle

My timeline closely matches yours. Have you previously lived in Australia?


----------



## sahil772

Hi chemfuture

Who said that u cant claim points for ur post grad which is through distance learning?


----------



## bhanu.it2002

I have filed my Visa on 16th August and waiting for my PCC. PCC for my wife and kid are done. Except this uploaded all docs upfront. Hoping to get CO from next month.


----------



## JaxSantiago

millerfung said:


> Hi all, just want to share a news with u guys but at the same time I have a few enquiries as well.
> 
> I am an onshore applicant (189, accountant) and i lodged my application on 6th August. I got an email from team6 Adelaide last Friday requesting more documents. I tried calling the number on the email today and is directed to the case officer's voicemail. However, I only know the first name of my co and I only have the team email address.
> Does it mean that I have already got a co?
> 
> On the application, I have stated that I am on de facto relationship, however, I did not claim points for partner. Co, however, requested evidence of relationship. Has anyone got any light on this one?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Have you checked this document?

Fact Sheet 35 – One-Year Relationship Requirement


----------



## ssaditya

there is no points for masters in skill assessment


----------



## amandineFR

sahil772 said:


> Hi AmandineFR
> 
> Have u uploaded form 80 for both of u. What about form 1221. Ve u uploaded that?


I have uploaded it for my husband (the main applicant). And we now get the link that I mentioned under his name, not mine.

We have not uploaded form 1221 but at this point it isn't the issue. The link that I mentioned is under my husband's section and points us to form 80, which we have already filled out and submitted.

Is form 1221 mandatory?

Thanks for your help


----------



## mithu93ku

Hdozdream said:


> Hi everyone , I want to share the great news, I got the grant today 4.37pm Australian time. Direct grant no contact from CO at all.i wish you guys all the best and am sure all of you will got their grant soon.


Congrats *Hdozdream*! ( though belated) 

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## AT65

Thanks PD hunt.....I will contact CO fr the Same.........
I appreciate your advise and for your time .............

Kind Regards
AT65


----------



## ssaditya

i think they started aug application processing so next will be mine............pls pray for me guys


----------



## ozstyle

Hello everyone/seniors.

I am confused as to when to notify the change in circumstances about the pregnancy of my wife.

Initially I have lodged my application as a single primary applicant and I was assigned with an CO and my CO has informed me to provide pcc, med and form80.

I got married later and i have added my spouse into my application as an secondary applicant and co has informed me that my case is under going external checks since January 13. And has also informed me to wait until he request for any further information(including my wifes meds)

Now. My wife is pregnant; should I notify now before hand or wait till my co contacts me for more information and then inform the co about the expected delivery date. 

Looking forward for helpful advice or anyone who can advice with similar circumstances

Thank you.


----------



## ssaditya

if u uploaded form 80 for both no need form form 1221 as they are almost same........wait until ur co allocation


----------



## roposh

Hi, 
I just checked the status of my medicals online and it says the following for both me and my wife.

*"This health case has not yet been submitted to DIAC. The status of the individual examinations is listed below*

501 Medical Examination - 
Status: *Incomplete *

502 Chest X-ray Examination 
Status: *Completed*

707 HIV test 
Status: *Referred"*

What does this mean? Have my medicals been referred or what? Is this something to worry about?

Roposh


----------



## ssaditya

can i call diac tomorow as am already finished my fifth week or should i wait will next week???
suggest me please....
thanks in advance


----------



## ashifiqbal

amandineFR said:


> I have uploaded it for my husband (the main applicant). And we now get the link that I mentioned under his name, not mine.
> 
> We have not uploaded form 1221 but at this point it isn't the issue. The link that I mentioned is under my husband's section and points us to form 80, which we have already filled out and submitted.
> 
> Is form 1221 mandatory?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi Amanda... I also noticed that link which leads to form 80, but I didn't fill that in soon after lodging my visa application... On the 13th day I received a mail from some team which asked me to send 80, 1221 and my CV... So, I had to send the docs to that team and after sending the doc to that team, I've uploaded 80 on my visa application portal as well.... It took 2/3 days for the status to be changed from required to received...


----------



## mithu93ku

roposh said:


> Hi,
> I just checked the status of my medicals online and it says the following for both me and my wife.
> 
> *"This health case has not yet been submitted to DIAC. The status of the individual examinations is listed below*
> 
> 501 Medical Examination -
> Status: *Incomplete *
> 
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination
> Status: *Completed*
> 
> 707 HIV test
> Status: *Referred"*
> 
> What does this mean? Have my medicals been referred or what? Is this something to worry about?
> 
> Roposh


Don't worry! 
Your medical yet to be uploaded by your clinic completely!


----------



## roposh

mithu93ku said:


> Don't worry!
> Your medical yet to be uploaded by your clinic completely!


Thanks Mithu!

So mice of you to be here, helping around people even after getting your grant. +1 to you


----------



## hafeezsl

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi Amanda... I also noticed that link which leads to form 80, but I didn't fill that in soon after lodging my visa application... On the 13th day I received a mail from some team which asked me to send 80, 1221 and my CV... So, I had to send the docs to that team and after sending the doc to that team, I've uploaded 80 on my visa application portal as well.... It took 2/3 days for the status to be changed from required to received...


Guys I was askd to fill and send form 1399 by my co.. anyone got the same requests


----------



## au applicant

*Uploading documents and medicals*

Friends,

I had few queries:

1. Is it advisable to get the medicals done when the case officer asks for the same or It is better to do it as soon as you have lodged evisa 190 subclass.
2. What is the best way to name your documents before uploading it in the system.
3. I had submitted notarized copies of most documents to VETASSES. Do I need to upload all documents again or should I only submit documents that have not been submitted earlier.

Thanks


----------



## nsaini23

Hi everyone , i have a question about medicals. My medical is on Monday. And i filled the online health history and i got another TRN number of health check. Cluld you please let me know how this process will work? And how many days it could take after medicals?


----------



## sahil772

amandineFR said:


> I have uploaded it for my husband (the main applicant). And we now get the link that I mentioned under his name, not mine.
> 
> We have not uploaded form 1221 but at this point it isn't the issue. The link that I mentioned is under my husband's section and points us to form 80, which we have already filled out and submitted.
> 
> Is form 1221 mandatory?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Dont worry then, U dont need to fill form 80 for dependent. Is form 1221 appearing in the dependent list ? 

CO will ask u if anything else is required.


----------



## mithu93ku

1. Is it advisable to get the medicals done when the case officer asks for the same or It is better to do it as soon as you have lodged evisa 190 subclass.
*If you want faster Grant you should do medicals before CO allocation.*
2. What is the best way to name your documents before uploading it in the system.
*Like : Police Clearance Certificate = Police_Clearance_Certificate.pdf*
3. I had submitted notarized copies of most documents to VETASSES. Do I need to upload all documents again or should I only submit documents that have not been submitted earlier.

*VETASSES and DIAC are different authorities. So you have to upload all documents now to DIAC. Notarized documents valid for only 3 months. Now you can upload the color scan file of your Original certificates. *

Good Luck *au applicant*.


----------



## randikaguruge

amandineFR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have applied for 189 through my husband on July 25th. He had 70 points. We have front loaded PCC for both of us and did our medicals 8 days ago. We're now waiting for CO to be assigned/ visa to be granted.
> Really nice to see that so many of you got their grants fast. I can't wait !
> Congrats to everybody who has already obtained the visa !


hope u'll get a case officer soon.
good luck


----------



## au applicant

mithu93ku said:


> 1. Is it advisable to get the medicals done when the case officer asks for the same or It is better to do it as soon as you have lodged evisa 190 subclass.
> *If you want faster Grant you should do medicals before CO allocation.*
> 2. What is the best way to name your documents before uploading it in the system.
> *Like : Police Clearance Certificate = Police_Clearance_Certificate.pdf*
> 3. I had submitted notarized copies of most documents to VETASSES. Do I need to upload all documents again or should I only submit documents that have not been submitted earlier.
> 
> *VETASSES and DIAC are different authorities. So you have to upload all documents now to DIAC. Notarized documents valid for only 3 months. Now you can upload the color scan file of your Original certificates. *
> 
> Good Luck *au applicant*.


Thanks a lot Mithu......this is really helpful.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi bhanu!
Would you mind writing down your details in this list? It can help other people to have an idea of processing times.
Thanks in advance

189_&_190_Visa_Aspirants_Club





bhanu.it2002 said:


> I have filed my Visa on 16th August and waiting for my PCC. PCC for my wife and kid are done. Except this uploaded all docs upfront. Hoping to get CO from next month.


----------



## Hdozdream

nsaini23 said:


> Hi everyone , i have a question about medicals. My medical is on Monday. And i filled the online health history and i got another TRN number of health check. Cluld you please let me know how this process will work? And how many days it could take after medicals?


Hi nsaini,
They will do a general check up including weight, eye , urine sample to check for high sugar level and protien in your urine etc.
Will do and x ray for TB check and they will take some blood sample for HIV check and usually it take one or two days for them to upload it to DIAC.


----------



## Hdozdream

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *Hdozdream*! ( though belated)
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


Thank Mithu93ku, nice to see you hang around here and helping other. You are doing a great job mate.


----------



## Kdot

Hi guys

Lots of helpful information on this forum thought I'd join in.

My details are

189 (65 points) -lodged 13 July
No co contact 
Engineering technologist
No points claimed on work exp just age, skills and English
All docs front loaded including meds
It's been past 8 weeks with some people applying after me recieved a case officer. Should I be worried?

Thanks


----------



## Ani.pepe

When I go for the medicals i need to fill a form ( form 160) . There is a question which says where have you lodged your application? what should I write in that colum.. Please advice


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Ani.pepe!
I wrote ONLINE ENLODGEMENT and I didn't have any problem with that 



Ani.pepe said:


> When I go for the medicals i need to fill a form ( form 160) . There is a question which says where have you lodged your application? what should I write in that colum.. Please advice


----------



## Ani.pepe

Firetoy said:


> Hi Ani.pepe!
> I wrote ONLINE ENLODGEMENT and I didn't have any problem with that


Thanks a lot Firetoy...


----------



## ruchkal

Kdot said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Lots of helpful information on this forum thought I'd join in.
> 
> My details are
> 
> 189 (65 points) -lodged 13 July
> No co contact
> Engineering technologist
> No points claimed on work exp just age, skills and English
> All docs front loaded including meds
> It's been past 8 weeks with some people applying after me recieved a case officer. Should I be worried?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Kdot,

Are you applying independently or through an agent? Didn't you consider about calling to DIAC?


----------



## Kdot

ruchkal said:


> Hi Kdot,
> 
> Are you applying independently or through an agent? Didn't you consider about calling to DIAC?


I have applied with an agent he just said the application is in progress and will contact me if a CO is appointed


----------



## mirza_755

ozstyle said:


> My timeline closely matches yours. Have you previously lived in Australia?


What is your timeline and country ? Plz mention as a signature


----------



## ozstyle

mirza_755 said:


> What is your timeline and country ? Plz mention as a signature


189 co- 30oct12
Pcc&med- nov12
Ext. Chk: -jan13 till date


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

Just started my 10th week.....!!

Have 3 options 

# Call the OFFICE and get to know whether Do I have allocated to a CO... 
# Wait till the Direct Grant/Co-Contact....... 
# Keep on enjoying my POP-Corn while reading the thread.... 

Please make a suggestions..... 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## bhanu.it2002

Hi Firetoy

Update the doc with the relevant details.

Regards,
Bhanu Prakash.




Firetoy said:


> Hi bhanu!
> Would you mind writing down your details in this list? It can help other people to have an idea of processing times.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 189_&_190_Visa_Aspirants_Club


----------



## josh.machine

Folks who got their grants in the last week congratulations and all the best. I have beeb incommunicado as I have been racking ny brains up all day and night figuring out the best way to move to Oz without taking a major risk. Still working on it


----------



## Monmatmar

Kdot said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Lots of helpful information on this forum thought I'd join in.
> 
> My details are
> 
> 189 (65 points) -lodged 13 July
> No co contact
> Engineering technologist
> No points claimed on work exp just age, skills and English
> All docs front loaded including meds
> It's been past 8 weeks with some people applying after me recieved a case officer. Should I be worried?
> 
> Thanks


Nope. Sometimes a CO wont contact u at all if they have everything they need. You might get a direct grant. I would think maximum of 2 wks from now you'll get ur grant


----------



## josh.machine

Folks who got their grants in the last week congratulations and all the best. I have been incommunicado as I have been racking ny brains up all day and night figuring out the best way to move to Oz without taking a major risk. Still working on it


----------



## sourabh_acumen

ssaditya said:


> can i call diac tomorow as am already finished my fifth week or should i wait will next week???
> suggest me please....
> thanks in advance


My case is similar to you. I have lodged visa on 22 July but still waiting for CO. Although I have uploaded all the required documents including PCC and medicals.

Have u called DIAC?


----------



## pakiapplicant123

Hi All

I have lodged application on Sep 9 2013 so couldn't find the sep 2013 applicants thread. Does it take 2 months for the CO to be assigned? and whats the benefit of having your meds and PCC done ahead of the CO asking you to do it? And how early should one do it then?


----------



## Firetoy

Hi usman!

The estimated time for a CO to be allocated is about two months. Have a look at this list to see CO allocation times. 189&190_Visa_Aspirants_Club

Regarding to wait to have your PCC and meds done, I recommend you to read this Migrate to Australia: How to Try and Speed up Grant Process. I had them as soon as I applied for the visa

Kind Redards




usman1984 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have lodged application on Sep 9 2013 so couldn't find the sep 2013 applicants thread. Does it take 2 months for the CO to be assigned? and whats the benefit of having your meds and PCC done ahead of the CO asking you to do it? And how early should one do it then?


----------



## D D

Congrates to all, who received grants last week.. 

Cheers


----------



## arsyeed

hi All,
can any one tell normal practice of visa grant (waiting time) after submitting Medicals from Pakistan?


----------



## arsyeed

Can any one shear a link/information regarding Social payments for immigrants under subclass 190 or other benefits from Aus Govt !


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Hi bhanu!
> Would you mind writing down your details in this list? It can help other people to have an idea of processing times.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 189_&_190_Visa_Aspirants_Club


Can we add a column, where applicant mentioned when he/she received positive assessment? just to answer more questions


----------



## Firetoy

Of course, why not?




Birender said:


> Can we add a column, where applicant mentioned when he/she received positive assessment? just to answer more questions


----------



## shyam

sourabh_acumen said:


> My case is similar to you. I have lodged visa on 22 July but still waiting for CO. Although I have uploaded all the required documents including PCC and medicals.
> 
> Have u called DIAC?


I am too waiting guys. Applied on 24th July and still waiting for CO.


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Of course, why not?


can i do that, or i should request a mod to do the same?

Sorry for a silly question


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Hi *Sourabh* and *Shyam*,

Thanks for sharing. Its time for you guys to panick a bit. 8 weeks and no contact from CO, either you have already been assigned one and you frontloaded all docs that there is no need for contact or you have not been assigned one. Best is to call DIAC and find out.

In my case its already 11 weeks and no CO, I am calling on tuesday..my 12th week will start.


----------



## sandhuaman

nsaini23 said:


> Hi everyone , i have a question about medicals. My medical is on Monday. And i filled the online health history and i got another TRN number of health check. Cluld you please let me know how this process will work? And how many days it could take after medicals?


hi nsaini..........

don,t worry,when u will print the referal letter, on the top there is HAP ID.on tht hap id clinic will update ur medical report.u can also use this trn number in medical examination.

if the medical examination is ok,then it is auto cleared in just few days.

if refered it takes few weeks.

tc


----------



## Firetoy

I guess you can do that! 



Birender said:


> can i do that, or i should request a mod to do the same?
> 
> Sorry for a silly question


----------



## chargoesabroad

arsyeed said:


> Can any one shear a link/information regarding Social payments for immigrants under subclass 190 or other benefits from Aus Govt !


Why would you want to know this-surely you want to migrate to Aus to earn a living not gain funds from aus government??? I get angry when I read people looking for countries who give benefit to immigrants because the country I live in uses my hard earned taxes to pay benefits to new immigrants yet I get no help from my own government at all not even for childcare.


----------



## Colombo

Dear All,

Just started my 10th week.....!!

Have 3 options 

# Call the OFFICE and get to know whether Do I have allocated to a CO... 
# Wait till the Direct Grant/Co-Contact....... 
# Keep on enjoying my POP-Corn while reading the thread.... 

Please make a suggestions..... 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## arsyeed

chargoesabroad said:


> Why would you want to know this-surely you want to migrate to Aus to earn a living not gain funds from aus government??? I get angry when I read people looking for countries who give benefit to immigrants because the country I live in uses my hard earned taxes to pay benefits to new immigrants yet I get no help from my own government at all not even for childcare.



My Dear ,

when you are moving from one place to another new place where you don't have a single person / friend who can help you in crucial times in the life , you must have to know about your SOS options, i m not going there to get social funds , or keep one thing in your fertile mind that AUS govt never give immigration specially skilled immigration to those people who burden on the economy of the country .
i was just asking for the sake of my knowledge or want to know my rights before investing my life .


----------



## snarayan

chargoesabroad said:


> Why would you want to know this-surely you want to migrate to Aus to earn a living not gain funds from aus government??? I get angry when I read people looking for countries who give benefit to immigrants because the country I live in uses my hard earned taxes to pay benefits to new immigrants yet I get no help from my own government at all not even for childcare.


Hi Chargoesabroad, I guess you are from the UK. I believe the days are gone when the UK govt used to support new immigrants. I have been in the uk for close to 5 years now. Me and my wife work for a leading bank and for the uk govt respectively. We pay huge sums in the form of tax and national insurance. Yet we just don't get any benefits. Moreover new rules are being introduced such as immigrants to Pay for NHS, pay a sum of 3500 pounds as deposit just to bring family members to the uk on tourist visa just because we are from the so-called high risk countries. 

I clearly understand how the uk immigration system was exploited in the past, but now it's a lot stricter and highly educated and experienced professionals like us are still viewed as burden to the nation. So please do not be in the impression that migrants are getting all the benefits.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

chargoesabroad said:


> Why would you want to know this-surely you want to migrate to Aus to earn a living not gain funds from aus government??? I get angry when I read people looking for countries who give benefit to immigrants because the country I live in uses my hard earned taxes to pay benefits to new immigrants yet I get no help from my own government at all not even for childcare.


Lets not be harsh when we comment/answer to anybody in the open forum. We are not sure of his/her personal problems.

Saying that, I am also with you and hate people who keeps looking out for the loopholes in the system. But here, he is just asking a question and not a solution for getting those funds into his account.


----------



## sandhuaman

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just started my 10th week.....!!
> 
> Have 3 options
> 
> # Call the OFFICE and get to know whether Do I have allocated to a CO...
> # Wait till the Direct Grant/Co-Contact.......
> # Keep on enjoying my POP-Corn while reading the thread....
> 
> Please make a suggestions.....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


gud question


in think u will got direct GRANT becoz the in the past few months co allocation time is 5 weeks.rarely in some cases it extend to 6 or 7 weeks.so co will not contact u if u have uploaded all the documents 

best of luck 

in the mean time just enjoy pop corn


----------



## felix2020

hiya_hanan said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> In continuation to my querty previously, couple of my fellow mates on this thread has replied stating that, IELTS academich should not be a problem while applying for Visa under subclass 189 ( 263111 Computer Network Engineer ). Request you to please also clarify, that the people who have applied for academic & their visa granted, have they applied from India or from a different country. Because, I am applying from India. Does the country factor really matter to able to consider academic scores ?? Please suggest ??


DIAC accepts both academic and general. It should not be a problem as long as it is less than 36 months old.


----------



## sahil772

ssaditya said:


> i think they started aug application processing so next will be mine............pls pray for me guys


All the best mate....my best wishes r with u....


----------



## amandawilliams

josh.machine said:


> Folks who got their grants in the last week congratulations and all the best. I have been incommunicado as I have been racking ny brains up all day and night figuring out the best way to move to Oz without taking a major risk. Still working on it


That sounds great Josh, all the best with your planning! Do let us know about it too


----------



## ssaditya

sourabh_acumen said:


> My case is similar to you. I have lodged visa on 22 July but still waiting for CO. Although I have uploaded all the required documents including PCC and medicals.
> 
> Have u called DIAC?


No am going to call on monday


----------



## Fransta

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just started my 10th week.....!!
> 
> Have 3 options
> 
> # Call the OFFICE and get to know whether Do I have allocated to a CO...
> # Wait till the Direct Grant/Co-Contact.......
> # Keep on enjoying my POP-Corn while reading the thread....
> 
> Please make a suggestions.....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


My lodgement date is the same as yours - 15th of July.

Will we receive the good news on Monday? This coming week? On Monday? : P

Congrats to all July applicants here who have received your visa grants.

Pray for us, the mid July folks... this is our week! Cheers.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

ssaditya said:


> No am going to call on monday


All the best buddy. I gave them a call on Tuesday and got to know that there was no CO assigned to my case. But now that you completed 5 weeks you should have got one already. Try your luck


----------



## ssaditya

Yes will let u know once i get information about my co information 
pray for me frd


----------



## gtaark

As my medicals have cleared 10 days back...should I email my CO to inquire on the "routine processing" which is going on?

Any advice??


----------



## mithu93ku

gtaark said:


> As my medicals have cleared 10 days back...should I email my CO to inquire on the "routine processing" which is going on?
> 
> Any advice??


Give CO another day to arrange your grant letter!


----------



## gtaark

People like you give me confidence :bounce:



mithu93ku said:


> Give CO another day to arrange your grant letter!


----------



## hafeezsl

Fransta said:


> My lodgement date is the same as yours - 15th of July.
> 
> Will we receive the good news on Monday? This coming week? On Monday? : P
> 
> Congrats to all July applicants here who have received your visa grants.
> 
> Pray for us, the mid July folks... this is our week! Cheers.


I hope we get the good news tmr
Lodged on jul 16th and sent all requested docs... waiting fingerscrossed


----------



## JaxSantiago

Had an itch to check my application and noticed that the once "Organize your health" link is no longer there, and have been changed to:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

I suppose that means that the medical results have already been uploaded by the clinic.

If that's the case, then the wait for a CO begins...


----------



## akshay1229

hafeezsl said:


> I hope we get the good news tmr
> Lodged on jul 16th and sent all requested docs... waiting fingerscrossed


Hey..pack your parachute...get ready to.fly...good luck to all of us..


----------



## shyam

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi *Sourabh* and *Shyam*,
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Its time for you guys to panick a bit. 8 weeks and no contact from CO, either you have already been assigned one and you frontloaded all docs that there is no need for contact or you have not been assigned one. Best is to call DIAC and find out.
> 
> In my case its already 11 weeks and no CO, I am calling on tuesday..my 12th week will start.


Sure Rocky, I would push my Ahsgent to get some updates from the DIAC next week.

However, my agent who sits in Aus said me last week that i wont get a CO this quick.
He meant it usually takes sometime and i guess he meant it would take at lest 2 months.

Anyways based on the other members updates in this forum i could see i could have got the CO already. Let me check with my agent/DIAC this week.

Sure this is something to worry a bit .


----------



## ssaditya

sahil772 said:


> All the best mate....my best wishes r with u....


Thanks buddy hoping the best


----------



## Birender

ruchkal said:


> Why do you want to apply for SS? You will get the invitation on next round, hopefully on Monday....


I already got invited and lodged my application to DIAC with 60 points..

I am scared of work deductions which are going on.. i have old ACS letter.. and claimed points for all the work ex.. and in case they reduce my work ex.. my application will be rejected.. 

So i was thinkig in case i can apply for SS as well.. as number of ceiling left is few for system analyst..

Please advice..


----------



## ahmedhasan

arsyeed said:


> Can any one shear a link/information regarding Social payments for immigrants under subclass 190 or other benefits from Aus Govt !


Hi , I also applied on last June 11 and got the CO 15 July and all documents submitted to on August 5 and awaiting for the Grant.


----------



## shift_move

Kittydoll started this thread! 
Who is gonna close it? I hope most of the applicants who lodged before 15th got a grant or a CO.

I guess the time for the second half of the July applications is just around the corner.
I sense DIAC has picked up the momentum....


----------



## ashifiqbal

shift_move said:


> Kittydoll started this thread!
> Who is gonna close it? I hope most of the applicants who lodged before 15th got a grant or a CO.
> 
> I guess the time for the second half of the July applications is just around the corner.
> I sense DIAC has picked up the momentum....


Hi... would you please let us know what makes you think that DIAC has picked up momentum !


----------



## saintkamy

ahmedhasan said:


> Hi , I also applied on last June 11 and got the CO 15 July and all documents submitted to on August 5 and awaiting for the Grant.


Please share your timeline including medical date pcc date and any communication with CO


----------



## arsyeed

ahmedhasan said:


> Hi , I also applied on last June 11 and got the CO 15 July and all documents submitted to on August 5 and awaiting for the Grant.


wish you best of luck bro . keep in touch .:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shift_move

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi... would you please let us know what makes you think that DIAC has picked up momentum !


At one point it was taking 10 weeks for a CO allocation (could be due to the 2013 quota opening on Jusy 1st). Now you look at this forum and we see the number of grants. 
Certainly, the Co allocation time is not 10 weeks now, at least for majority of the applicants. Hoping to see a a lot of grants tomorrow by the way!


----------



## arsyeed

sahil772 said:


> All the best mate....my best wishes r with u....


best of luck ...:rapture:


----------



## arsyeed

tanvir360 said:


> Hello mates and all well wishers.....
> 
> Today at 10:30 AM I have got the all cherished *"GOLDEN LETTER"*. Me and my spouses meds was cleared yesterday and after that at 4 PM I sent second love letter to my CO about the status.
> 
> Eventually the result 2day is GRANT. Thanks everybody in this forum especially mithu93ku , rockybalboa, incriding, mindfreak for their cordial responses..................Its a genuine relief from these harrowing experiences................. :dance:


Congratulations great moment ....:cheer2: 

can you please identify my team signature 

GSM Brisbane
OFFICE: Level 2 299 Adelaide Street BRISBANE QLD 4000
POSTAL: GPO Box 9984 BRISBANE QLD 4001
• Telephone: 131 881 • Facsimile: 61 7 3136 7728
• Website: http://www.immi.gov.au\\ 


is it same team ? or can you plese give me some idea about my grant plz consider the signature.


----------



## Mashtor

I am filling up the form 80, (I am applying for 190 visa from Bangladesh)....

What should I tick......applying for visa to travel to Australia as Migrant or I am applying in Australia for permanent residence? :help:


----------



## hafeezsl

shift_move said:


> At one point it was taking 10 weeks for a CO allocation (could be due to the 2013 quota opening on Jusy 1st). Now you look at this forum and we see the number of grants.
> Certainly, the Co allocation time is not 10 weeks now, at least for majority of the applicants. Hoping to see a a lot of grants tomorrow by the way!


Yes tmr is a big day... am hoping for some good news for all


----------



## mithu93ku

Mashtor said:


> I am filling up the form 80, (I am applying for 190 visa from Bangladesh)....
> 
> What should I tick......applying for visa to travel to Australia as Migrant or I am applying in Australia for permanent residence? :help:


as Migrant


----------



## alihasan

Mashtor said:


> I am filling up the form 80, (I am applying for 190 visa from Bangladesh)....
> 
> What should I tick......applying for visa to travel to Australia as Migrant or I am applying in Australia for permanent residence? :help:


Migrant, I believe.


----------



## saintkamy

Mithu Bro when u planning to fly? N I never asked which city u intend to go?


----------



## ashifiqbal

Yeah it's a sleepless night :-(


----------



## ArizonaUSA

*189/190*

Lodged EOI for 190/189 Visa on 5 Sept '13, also applied on SA website for the state sponsorship for the 190 Visa on 7 Sept '13. received notification 16 Sept I have been invited to apply for my 189 Visa, but have not yet heard about the 190. My points test on the 189 Visa scored 60, and 65 for the 190. 
Question is, do I go for the 189 or wait for the 190? I have heard the 190 Visa gets through quicker with the SA sponsorship. How long do I have to respond to the invitation before it expires? If I do not respond to the 189 Visa, do I also lose the 190? What are advantages for me to choose either 189 or 190?


----------



## alihasan

guys on my evisa page, a link has now appeared to upload Form80. Is it the sign of CO allocation? I lodged the visa on 21 August (190).


----------



## akshay1229

ArizonaUSA said:


> Lodged EOI for 190/189 Visa on 5 Sept '13, also applied on SA website for the state sponsorship for the 190 Visa on 7 Sept '13. received notification 16 Sept I have been invited to apply for my 189 Visa, but have not yet heard about the 190. My points test on the 189 Visa scored 60, and 65 for the 190.
> Question is, do I go for the 189 or wait for the 190? I have heard the 190 Visa gets through quicker with the SA sponsorship. How long do I have to respond to the invitation before it expires? If I do not respond to the 189 Visa, do I also lose the 190? What are advantages for me to choose either 189 or 190?


There are some differences...190 visa grant is quicker than 189. But if you refer timeline of 189, it also gets quick grant. You may have to wait for few weeks more than 190. 189 visa will let you live anywhere, while in 190, u ll be confined to SA. Otherwise, both visas are same in terms of benefits of PR. I don't know how much it takes for SA sponsorship..

In my opinion, don't wait for 190 sponsorship, go for 189...

Let other to give comment and refer SA sponsorship timeline, it will give you idea whether u should wait or not...but don't let 189 invitation lapsed...
Congratulations for invitation..
By the way, ur occupation??


----------



## zippy24

Good morning mates...

One more fresh week started..

Hoping some good news from the senior applicants(aug):fingerscrossed: which will help to clear traffic for the rest


----------



## seta

Guys,
Do I need to give them my bank statement if I'm not claiming work experience? I mean apart from being a proof for salary is the bank statement used for anything else?


----------



## Firetoy

Good morning everyone!
Any CO allocated today????


----------



## Firetoy

Good morning Zippy!

Did you add your details in the list 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club ????
If no, please, do so 



zippy24 said:


> Good morning mates...
> 
> One more fresh week started..
> 
> Hoping some good news from the senior applicants(aug):fingerscrossed: which will help to clear traffic for the rest


----------



## Going there

Guys........Granted!!!!!! Thank you God, thank you my case officer, thank you all guys for support and everything!!!
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Going there said:


> Guys........Granted!!!!!! Thank you God, thank you my case officer, thank you all guys for support and everything!!!
> Thank you!!!!!


WO.W.holy moly...........

i thought you applied in August, didnt you...congrats on winning the battle:fencing: with your CO..finally he surrendered

So, When are you Going there?

Share your timeline pliz


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> as Migrant


Mr. *Mithu*, most experienced member of the forum,

Tomorrow my 11 weeks complete and my 12th week will start..Any idea if I should wait for the CO or call DIAC..I absolutely understand calling those idiot desk ladies is not going to give me a CO. my medicals got cleared two weeks ago..however, it still shows recommended, Health Examaination "Recommended". I am very sure my file has not been assigned to a CO yet.

I applied 2.5 months ago. I am single thus only primary applicant, not claiming any work points, cleared medicals already, supplied PCC's, Form 80 in advance uploaded, where is the problem?

when are you flying?


----------



## nsaini23

Anyone got CO name Catherine Team 4?


----------



## Going there

Rocky Balboa, thank you ! Please, hang on there, your day is coming, dear 

No, my Case Officer is great, no need for battles  

timeline: 190 visa:EOI 17Jul, WA applied:25 Jul, WA approved: 30Jul, ITA:31Jul, Lodged: 10Aug, CO:12 Sept, Grant!!!!!:16 Sept


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*grants or co allocation*

guys any grants today or co allocation . kindly share if any


----------



## nsaini23

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> guys any grants today or co allocation . kindly share if any


Hello, could you add your signatures?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

going there said:


> guys........granted!!!!!! Thank you god, thank you my case officer, thank you all guys for support and everything!!!
> Thank you!!!!!


congratulations , kindly share ur timelines


----------



## surinsin

Hi All,

Finally a big Sigh of relief.....got my grant letter today after going through lot of hurdles. Everything came along my away like security check , CO change three times and finally point deduction in ACS.

I would like to thank all my forum mates. Wish everyone a lucky day today.............

Thanks again.

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

nsaini23 said:


> hello, could you add your signatures?


its in grant status sheet


----------



## nsaini23

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> its in grant status sheet


Could you send me the link?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

nsaini23 said:


> Could you send me the link?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## terminator1

congrats and congrats again... i can understand the painful process that you went through...
enjoy the day!
cheers.


----------



## zippy24

Firetoy said:


> Good morning Zippy!
> 
> Did you add your details in the list 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club ????
> If no, please, do so


I will update it today evening for sure mate.

Guys, any CO allocations or grant today for august applicants?


----------



## mithu93ku

Going there said:


> Guys........Granted!!!!!! Thank you God, thank you my case officer, thank you all guys for support and everything!!!
> Thank you!!!!!


Congrats *Going there*!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Going there said:


> Guys........Granted!!!!!! Thank you God, thank you my case officer, thank you all guys for support and everything!!!
> Thank you!!!!!


Congrats Buddy.

Though I applied on the same day, I still don't have a CO


----------



## RNAussie

Going there said:


> Guys........Granted!!!!!! Thank you God, thank you my case officer, thank you all guys for support and everything!!!
> Thank you!!!!!


Congrats...

First grant here today

I am giving up to waiting for my grant... Meds cleared are already 6 days but no grant on me... )): guys, i give up


----------



## saintkamy

Going there said:


> Guys........Granted!!!!!! Thank you God, thank you my case officer, thank you all guys for support and everything!!!
> Thank you!!!!!


Congrats buddy


----------



## surinsin

terminator1 said:


> congrats and congrats again... i can understand the painful process that you went through...
> enjoy the day!
> cheers.


Thanks Mate....


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky - Wait till Wednesday and then call DIAC for your status. It's really sad to see that you have been waiting from ages. Even though you haven't claimed work experience points you should have got the grant by now. Anyways, make sure you call on Wednesday and inquire


----------



## sebinjose

Dear friends
Today morning i received the grant notification form diac...


----------



## Going there

Thank you very much, guys! Please, hang on there, it will come very very soon the only thing we can do is believe and hope. the waiting period is rather difficult emotionally, I know , but thats the way our life is, it teaches us to live day by day paying attention to everyday moments , not only focusing on the goal, but turning this goal to a very special dream and hope, leaving the rest to be done by God.


----------



## soumyasingh

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally a big Sigh of relief.....got my grant letter today after going through lot of hurdles. Everything came along my away like security check , CO change three times and finally point deduction in ACS.
> 
> I would like to thank all my forum mates. Wish everyone a lucky day today.............
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


Congrats Suri


----------



## soumyasingh

sebinjose said:


> Dear friends
> Today morning i received the grant notification form diac...


Congrats dear


----------



## Ben 10

Going there said:


> Guys........Granted!!!!!! Thank you God, thank you my case officer, thank you all guys for support and everything!!!
> Thank you!!!!!


Congrats Friend


----------



## ojhaa

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just started my 10th week.....!!
> 
> Have 3 options
> 
> # Call the OFFICE and get to know whether Do I have allocated to a CO...
> # Wait till the Direct Grant/Co-Contact.......
> # Keep on enjoying my POP-Corn while reading the thread....
> 
> Please make a suggestions.....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


I suggest call DIAC


----------



## Ben 10

gtaark said:


> As my medicals have cleared 10 days back...should I email my CO to inquire on the "routine processing" which is going on?
> 
> Any advice??


What did your CO reply to you ?


----------



## ojhaa

Well quite a silent monday just one grant heard of till now ,


----------



## akshay1229

the flow of grant continues again..congrats all who received and will receive today....


----------



## mamunmaziz

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally a big Sigh of relief.....got my grant letter today after going through lot of hurdles. Everything came along my away like security check , CO change three times and finally point deduction in ACS.
> 
> I would like to thank all my forum mates. Wish everyone a lucky day today.............
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


congrats man.


----------



## mamunmaziz

sebinjose said:


> Dear friends
> Today morning i received the grant notification form diac...


congrats


----------



## RNAussie

*Leave?*

Guys,

The last contact from my CO was 2/9 by email.
On the 10/9, medicals were cleared and I had sent her an email. eVisa was updated.
However, she did not contact me at all until now exactly 2weeks and no grant...

I am depressed... Please guide me


----------



## Ben 10

RNAussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> The last contact from my CO was 2/9 by email.
> On the 10/9, medicals were cleared and I had sent her an email. eVisa was updated.
> However, she did not contact me at all until now exactly 2weeks and no grant...
> 
> I am depressed... Please guide me



Do not get depressed, it all depend on CO mood ..!
be patient.


----------



## Mjt

RNAussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> The last contact from my CO was 2/9 by email.
> On the 10/9, medicals were cleared and I had sent her an email. eVisa was updated.
> However, she did not contact me at all until now exactly 2weeks and no grant...
> 
> I am depressed... Please guide me


Don't worry mate.... Give him time to check your other docs... CO is supposed to reply within 7 working days... U emailed on 10th so wait for this week, I'm sure u vl get grant before sending him email...


----------



## mayankp

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally a big Sigh of relief.....got my grant letter today after going through lot of hurdles. Everything came along my away like security check , CO change three times and finally point deduction in ACS.
> 
> I would like to thank all my forum mates. Wish everyone a lucky day today.............
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


Really Suri, it is great sigh of relief.....Congratulations to you.


----------



## mayankp

sebinjose said:


> Dear friends
> Today morning i received the grant notification form diac...


Congratulations mate.....our dates of application and CO allocation are same. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mayankp

sebinjose said:


> Dear friends
> Today morning i received the grant notification form diac...


What were the initials of your CO and what is the status showing on e-visa page? Has the status of required documents changed to "received"?


----------



## Ben 10

saintkamy said:


> Congrats buddy


Any update regarding your application ?


----------



## Aparwar

RNAussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> The last contact from my CO was 2/9 by email.
> On the 10/9, medicals were cleared and I had sent her an email. eVisa was updated.
> However, she did not contact me at all until now exactly 2weeks and no grant...
> 
> I am depressed... Please guide me


Are you kidding me? My CO emailed on 6th aug and (requested) docs were submitted on the 19th Aug....

There's also Manan1986 waiting for a similar timeline...While that doesn't mean your visa can't come before ours...but have some patience for the sweet result.

You surely can't be depressed.....it depends on CO's mood, internal checks and their own timelines...

All the best!!


----------



## Birender

Help required:

I got invited and lodged my application to DIAC with 60 points..

I am scared of work deductions which are going on.. i have old ACS letter.. and claimed points for all the work ex.. and in case they reduce my work ex.. my application will be rejected.. 

So i was thinkig in case i can apply for SS as well.. as number of ceiling left is few for system analyst..

Can i do that?

Please advice..


----------



## Birender

Help required:

I got invited and lodged my application to DIAC with 60 points..

I am scared of work deductions which are going on.. i have old ACS letter.. and claimed points for all the work ex.. and in case they reduce my work ex.. my application will be rejected.. 

So i was thinkig in case i can apply for SS as well.. as number of ceiling left is few for system analyst..

Can i do that?

Please advice..


----------



## Ben 10

Mjt said:


> Don't worry mate.... Give him time to check your other docs... CO is supposed to reply within 7 working days... U emailed on 10th so wait for this week, I'm sure u vl get grant before sending him email...


any additional document they asked for you after co assigned ?


----------



## Birender

Help required:

I got invited and lodged my application to DIAC with 60 points..

I am scared of work deductions which are going on.. i have old ACS letter.. and claimed points for all the work ex.. and in case they reduce my work ex.. my application will be rejected.. 

So i was thinkig in case i can apply for SS as well.. as number of ceiling left is few for system analyst..

Can i do that?

Please advice..


----------



## samkalu

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally a big Sigh of relief.....got my grant letter today after going through lot of hurdles. Everything came along my away like security check , CO change three times and finally point deduction in ACS.
> 
> I would like to thank all my forum mates. Wish everyone a lucky day today.............
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


Congrats. Did you give ur old acs?did they reduce exp?was it acs or diac who reduced?


----------



## Gurpreethm

I am also waiting, requested docs shared to CO on 9 Sept

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## sebinjose

mayankp said:


> What were the initials of your CO and what is the status showing on e-visa page? Has the status of required documents changed to "received"?


That entire Documents column is missing. instead there is grant letter.
CO:JL team 33 Brisbane..just refresh ur mail nd u might be granted...all the best


----------



## samkalu

Birender said:


> Help required:
> 
> I got invited and lodged my application to DIAC with 60 points..
> 
> I am scared of work deductions which are going on.. i have old ACS letter.. and claimed points for all the work ex.. and in case they reduce my work ex.. my application will be rejected..
> 
> So i was thinkig in case i can apply for SS as well.. as number of ceiling left is few for system analyst..
> 
> Can i do that?
> 
> Please advice..


I also have an old acs. Iam waiting for an invite. I plan to submit all exp since my exp is closely related to my degree. Some have got the whole exp some have not.
So it is pretty much hard to say exactly whats happening with diac.


----------



## RNAussie

Ben 10 said:


> any additional document they asked for you after co assigned ?


Birth certificate received
And PPC received

Meds clearance received on 10/9

)): no grants


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Birender said:


> Help required:
> 
> I got invited and lodged my application to DIAC with 60 points..
> 
> I am scared of work deductions which are going on.. i have old ACS letter.. and claimed points for all the work ex.. and in case they reduce my work ex.. my application will be rejected..
> 
> So i was thinkig in case i can apply for SS as well.. as number of ceiling left is few for system analyst..
> 
> Can i do that?
> 
> Please advice..


How many years of experience has been assessed by ACS as per old format letter? 
Is that confirmed that DAIC is asking people to update EOI and reduce Yrs of experience who have old ACS letters?


----------



## manan_1986

Aparwar said:


> Are you kidding me? My CO emailed on 6th aug and (requested) docs were submitted on the 19th Aug....
> 
> There's also Manan1986 waiting for a similar timeline...While that doesn't mean your visa can't come before ours...but have some patience for the sweet result.
> 
> You surely can't be depressed.....it depends on CO's mood, internal checks and their own timelines...
> 
> All the best!!


Good to hear from you buddy, but now i am getting frustrated seeing people who applied in July getting grants before me, i think since i applied in ACT we are not getting any preference, i havent seen since last few days anyone getting grant from ACT State... I am gonna push my agent today to send a follow up email to my CO, 1 month has passed man,.....


----------



## Birender

anujmalhotra262 said:


> How many years of experience has been assessed by ACS as per old format letter?
> Is that confirmed that DAIC is asking people to update EOI and reduce Yrs of experience who have old ACS letters?


ACS assessed 3 years of work ex and i claimed them all. I am on edge with 60 points.

DIAC are doing this for some of them. Criteria followed by them is still not known.


----------



## Birender

samkalu said:


> I also have an old acs. Iam waiting for an invite. I plan to submit all exp since my exp is closely related to my degree. Some have got the whole exp some have not.
> So it is pretty much hard to say exactly whats happening with diac.


but for the poeple with 60 points, its a big risk.


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations to all who received the golden email today.. All the very best for your future endeavors....


----------



## shehpar

Friend,

please tell me the possiblity of adding mother as migrating member is it possible?

"If your mother satisfies the member of family unit legislation (again refer to website) you may be better off including her as a migrating dependent."


----------



## Birender

Help required:

I got invited and lodged my application to DIAC with 60 points..

I am scared of work deductions which are going on.. i have old ACS letter.. and claimed points for all the work ex.. and in case they reduce my work ex.. my application will be rejected.. 

So i was thinkig in case i can apply for SS as well.. as number of ceiling left is few for system analyst..

Can i do that?

Please advice..


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Birender said:


> but for the poeple with 60 points, its a big risk.


In that case updating EOI will lead to change in score and push people back in the pool... That Crazy...


----------



## mayankp

sebinjose said:


> That entire Documents column is missing. instead there is grant letter.
> CO:JL team 33 Brisbane..just refresh ur mail nd u might be granted...all the best


Thanks for the details Sebin but our CO and team are different, also status of my required documents is still "requested" so I don't expect grant today.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Birender

anujmalhotra262 said:


> In that case updating EOI will lead to change in score and push people back in the pool... That Crazy...


but i have lodged the application investing 3700 AUD.


----------



## hafeezsl

ashifiqbal said:


> Yeah it's a sleepless night :-(


Any grants guys


----------



## shyam

Birender said:


> Help required:
> 
> I got invited and lodged my application to DIAC with 60 points..
> 
> I am scared of work deductions which are going on.. i have old ACS letter.. and claimed points for all the work ex.. and in case they reduce my work ex.. my application will be rejected..
> 
> So i was thinkig in case i can apply for SS as well.. as number of ceiling left is few for system analyst..
> 
> Can i do that?
> 
> Please advice..


Hi Birender,

Yes, I guess you can do that.
Getting a State nomination will only make your case stronger and does not harm your existing application.

However, not sure how the state would consider this. If the states got nothing to do with your existing application since you have already applied(everything will be disabled, now for you) then yes all will be good. 

If the States can see your EOI in their list and if you are good as per the state requirements, then all good.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shyam

RNAussie said:


> Guys,
> 
> The last contact from my CO was 2/9 by email.
> On the 10/9, medicals were cleared and I had sent her an email. eVisa was updated.
> However, she did not contact me at all until now exactly 2weeks and no grant...
> 
> I am depressed... Please guide me


Your situation is much better dude. Not to worry. Giver everything bit of time.
Relax...


----------



## shyam

Guys, 

Anyone called up DIAC today? Any updates on the DIAC responses on CO allocation?

I called up my agents office, but came to know he is in abroad for couple of weeks. So I might call up by myself, but not sure if DIAC would give me info as i have authorized a MARA agent.

Can someone share the DIAC mail ID if possible on checking the status of the application.


----------



## Ben 10

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone called up DIAC today? Any updates on the DIAC responses on CO allocation?
> 
> I called up my agents office and is in abroad for couple of weeks. So I might call up by myself, but not sure if DIAC would give me info as i have authorized a MARA agent.
> 
> Can someone share the DIAC mail ID if possible on checking the status of the application.


What was your latest update from your CO ?


----------



## shyam

Ben 10 said:


> What was your latest update from your CO ?


Hi Ben,

I do not have a CO yet. I am waiting


----------



## JaxSantiago

JaxSantiago said:


> Had an itch to check my application and noticed that the once "Organize your health" link is no longer there, and have been changed to:
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> I suppose that means that the medical results have already been uploaded by the clinic.
> 
> If that's the case, then the wait for a CO begins...


Message got changed to:


> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


2 weeks of waiting, at the earliest. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PDHUNT

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally a big Sigh of relief.....got my grant letter today after going through lot of hurdles. Everything came along my away like security check , CO change three times and finally point deduction in ACS.
> 
> I would like to thank all my forum mates. Wish everyone a lucky day today.............
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


I am very happy to hear this news for you Suri.
Finally all the efforts paid off.
Many Congratulations.
:horn:


----------



## surinsin

samkalu said:


> Congrats. Did you give ur old acs?did they reduce exp?was it acs or diac who reduced?


Yes, I had submitted old ACS and they reduced my points from 65 to 60. For that my CO had sent me an email asking for consent to reflect 60 points on my ACS. It is DIAC who reduced.

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## PDHUNT

sebinjose said:


> Dear friends
> Today morning i received the grant notification form diac...


Many Many Congratulations. 
Please do spare some time to update below docs.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

Good Luck for the Next :thumb:


----------



## surinsin

Birender said:


> Help required:
> 
> I got invited and lodged my application to DIAC with 60 points..
> 
> I am scared of work deductions which are going on.. i have old ACS letter.. and claimed points for all the work ex.. and in case they reduce my work ex.. my application will be rejected..
> 
> So i was thinkig in case i can apply for SS as well.. as number of ceiling left is few for system analyst..
> 
> Can i do that?
> 
> Please advice..


Hi Birender,

In my case they deducted points for experience. So in case you applied with 60 points there are chances of going to 55. But I have seen many cases where they didnt deduct those points. so its a sheer luck.

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## ruchkal

hafeezsl said:


> Any grants guys



Hi hafeezsl,

Update your timetine buddy... So we can compare things....


----------



## Gurpreethm

Still no news.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## hafeezsl

yes yes yes...I got my grant tdy...exactly in 2 months...
thank u allah for all ur help.....
so happy...guys don't worry urs is coming soon...


----------



## hafeezsl

my time line
applied on 16th July...CO on 5th Sept...grant on 16th Sep...


----------



## anujmalhotra262

hafeezsl said:


> my time line
> applied on 16th July...CO on 5th Sept...grant on 16th Sep...


Congrats!! for which code and which subclass you applied for?


----------



## Birender

hafeezsl said:


> my time line
> applied on 16th July...CO on 5th Sept...grant on 16th Sep...


Which subclass? you had old ACS letter?


----------



## Birender

surinsin said:


> Hi Birender,
> 
> In my case they deducted points for experience. So in case you applied with 60 points there are chances of going to 55. But I have seen many cases where they didnt deduct those points. so its a sheer luck.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


Can you please share the full details about the work ex they deducted. Like was it after your graduation. Can you please share the main part of your ACS letter. IT may help many of us.


----------



## sandhuaman

any aug applicant go co????????????


----------



## sandhuaman

hi solarik did u got co???


----------



## sandhuaman

anybody got co today???????


----------



## himanarw

Hi Folks ,

My CO contacted me on 2nd Sep after almost 2.5months of lodgement and she asked for Meds and Work documents like salary slip, tax documents and bank statement cant provide the same to her as my salary is paid through the mode of cash and i dont fall under no ta bracket hence no taxation certificate !! Ive mentioned the same on the mail attached salary certificate, cash vouchers from my company signed and stamped from director of the company also uploaded on the DOAC website too..

On medicals its showing n"no medicals required for the applicant for the visa applied basis infomation provided".. though med status changed on friday and submitted docs by sun (mail) and on DIAC web on Teusday.

I so confused that whats holding my CO to allow me a Visa hope nothing is cuz of the documents i provided to them ..

Folks please suggest should I contact my CO or wait for some other time as documents status on DIAC is still saying its Requested same for the medicals (Requested) however on the other hand is showing "no health check required"

My CO is form the Team 4 Adelaide ..

Suggestions from some Senior Members will be a great help ..

Donn know wat to do  

Thanks in advance


----------



## sourabh_acumen

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi *Sourabh* and *Shyam*,
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Its time for you guys to panick a bit. 8 weeks and no contact from CO, either you have already been assigned one and you frontloaded all docs that there is no need for contact or you have not been assigned one. Best is to call DIAC and find out.
> 
> In my case its already 11 weeks and no CO, I am calling on tuesday..my 12th week will start.


Hi,

Finally got my CO assigned Brisbane GSM Team 33. My CO asked for my spouse AFP clearance while she has stayed in AUS for 10 months. I have informed them regarding this and waiting for CO reply.


----------



## ishaanchal

A Little more update !

When i went into the PSK Chandigarh Office to collect my PCC, they told me that they cant issue me one because the Validity of my passport is expiring in January 2013.

So I need to re-apply for a Passport. Once i get my new passport, then come and collect your PCC after a week !

So now, Got my new passport !! Going for the PCC on 23rd September !

Thanks guys for listening ! Please pray while I pray for everybody else 

Cheers
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## ruchkal

sourabh_acumen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally got my CO assigned Brisbane GSM Team 33. My CO asked for my spouse AFP clearance while she has stayed in AUS for 10 months. I have informed them regarding this and waiting for CO reply.


Congratulations on getting a CO .

Can you give your timeline including occupation code please...


----------



## shyam

sourabh_acumen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally got my CO assigned Brisbane GSM Team 33. My CO asked for my spouse AFP clearance while she has stayed in AUS for 10 months. I have informed them regarding this and waiting for CO reply.


Congrats Sourabh. Did you receive a mail from CO today?

Can you please provide your application timeline. Also, please update your signature.
Thanks.


----------



## gtaark

Usually after sending an email to CO from Adelaide 2, a received confirmation comes.

This morning I sent an email and there was no "received confirmation".

Anyone witnessed this?


----------



## ruchkal

hafeezsl said:


> my time line
> applied on 16th July...CO on 5th Sept...grant on 16th Sep...


Wow... Congratulations hafeezsl... Really happy for you.... :hippie::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ady the grea

ishaanchal said:


> A Little more update !
> 
> When i went into the PSK Chandigarh Office to collect my PCC, they told me that they cant issue me one because the Validity of my passport is expiring in January 2013.
> 
> So I need to re-apply for a Passport. Once i get my new passport, then come and collect your PCC after a week !
> 
> So now, Got my new passport !! Going for the PCC on 23rd September !
> 
> Thanks guys for listening ! Please pray while I pray for everybody else
> 
> Cheers
> Ishaan & Aanchal



you should have applied for PCC along with passport only at REgional passport office, Chandigarh. You would have received both together

All the best...
ady


----------



## joejohn

hafeezsl said:


> my time line
> applied on 16th July...CO on 5th Sept...grant on 16th Sep...


Congratulations!!!

Now DIAC is on track with 8 week timeline....


----------



## Gurpreethm

ady the grea said:


> you should have applied for PCC along with passport only at REgional passport office, Chandigarh. You would have received both together
> 
> All the best...
> ady


Without passport they will not issue PCC

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Palmarium

Hi Everyone,
I have been following this forum for a while and decided to join when i was convinced the information fromthe forum is original. I have submitted my application since the 1st of May and i was told that my documents has been undergoing security checks. Initially i was told it takes 6-8 weeks but it is almost 15 weeks now that i was told it is undergoing security checks. Does anyone know how long it takes and what other steps i should take. I send my CO mails regularly and she replies almost immediately saying they are still awaiting the results of my security check. I am getting apprehensive as people who applied after me have gotten their grant. Thank you

______
Lodged 01/05/13, Medicals Cleared 13-06-2013, CO Brisbane T34-04/09/13, Grant: Waiting


----------



## solarik

sandhuaman said:


> hi solarik did u got co???


Hi sandhuaman, still nothing  I lost my hope, tired to wait


----------



## Ben 10

ishaanchal said:


> A Little more update !
> 
> When i went into the PSK Chandigarh Office to collect my PCC, they told me that they cant issue me one because the Validity of my passport is expiring in January 2013.
> 
> So I need to re-apply for a Passport. Once i get my new passport, then come and collect your PCC after a week !
> 
> So now, Got my new passport !! Going for the PCC on 23rd September !
> 
> Thanks guys for listening ! Please pray while I pray for everybody else
> 
> Cheers
> Ishaan & Aanchal




What is the status for you , since you are very old applicant comparitively ..!


----------



## Ben 10

gtaark said:


> Usually after sending an email to CO from Adelaide 2, a received confirmation comes.
> 
> This morning I sent an email and there was no "received confirmation".
> 
> Anyone witnessed this?


ADL team 2 is very slow , i think !!! 
Wat was your last update ???


----------



## shyam

Gurpreethm said:


> Without passport they will not issue PCC
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


I guess the PCC is done on the backgound of the applicant and to see for the criminal records for the same.

When we apply for the passport, the Police verification is usually done and the same can be obtained once you have your passport in your hand. 

Not sure if can apply for PCC using the new passport application file number. i think we can.


----------



## Ben 10

shyam said:


> I guess the PCC is done on the backgound of the applicant and to see for the criminal records for the same.
> 
> When we apply for the passport, the Police verification is usually done and the same can be obtained once you have your passport in your hand.
> 
> Not sure if can apply for PCC using the new passport application file number. i think we can.


Pcc is formal Police enuiry conducted by passport office , you can have any old or new passport with validity , Pcc can be done in 1 day !
Pcc is issued by passport office !


----------



## gtaark

I know its slow, but an automated msg usually comes after an email its sent to CO. This time i didn't receive.

Last update was on Sept 5..after inquiring on status of medicals I was informed that medicals have been cleared and routine processing is going on.




Ben 10 said:


> ADL team 2 is very slow , i think !!!
> Wat was your last update ???


----------



## Ben 10

gtaark said:


> I know its slow, but an automated msg usually comes after an email its sent to CO. This time i didn't receive.
> 
> Last update was on Sept 5..after inquiring on status of medicals I was informed that medicals have been cleared and routine processing is going on.


i too got the same reply from my CO , when i was asked him for My status !

He said the routine check is for 3-4 months !
But dont know from wher this 3- 4 months starts, after the lodgment of the visa or after the last mail from my CO ?


----------



## The Shobra

Gloomy day


----------



## Ben 10

The Shobra said:


> Gloomy day


add your signature !


----------



## ashifiqbal

hafeezsl said:


> yes yes yes...I got my grant tdy...exactly in 2 months...
> thank u allah for all ur help.....
> so happy...guys don't worry urs is coming soon...


Congrats Hafeez!!!


----------



## ishaanchal

Well .. I tried everything to get my PCC . But they said - Rules are Rules.

So i had to apply for a new passport ! Now I have my new passport, I will go for PCC on 23rd Sep and They said u'll get it in one day !

It's really been a long wait for me ! I applied for my 190 Visa on 5th May ! And Still waiting 

Anyways, thanks all for your kind support and replies 

Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## PDHUNT

himanarw said:


> Hi Folks ,
> 
> My CO contacted me on 2nd Sep after almost 2.5months of lodgement and she asked for Meds and Work documents like salary slip, tax documents and bank statement cant provide the same to her as my salary is paid through the mode of cash and i dont fall under no ta bracket hence no taxation certificate !! Ive mentioned the same on the mail attached salary certificate, cash vouchers from my company signed and stamped from director of the company also uploaded on the DOAC website too..
> 
> On medicals its showing n"no medicals required for the applicant for the visa applied basis infomation provided".. though med status changed on friday and submitted docs by sun (mail) and on DIAC web on Teusday.
> 
> I so confused that whats holding my CO to allow me a Visa hope nothing is cuz of the documents i provided to them ..
> 
> Folks please suggest should I contact my CO or wait for some other time as documents status on DIAC is still saying its Requested same for the medicals (Requested) however on the other hand is showing "no health check required"
> 
> My CO is form the Team 4 Adelaide ..
> 
> Suggestions from some Senior Members will be a great help ..
> 
> Donn know wat to do
> 
> Thanks in advance


Can you please let us know when you have submitted your required documents?
it's always good to send the required docs to CO via mail and also attache them to your online application.
If you have sent/upload docs last week then I advice you to wait for some time (say a week or so) and then call your CO for the status.

For the medicals, they are received and cleared(based on the past experience).

Hope this helps


----------



## ashifiqbal

Birender said:


> Help required:
> 
> I got invited and lodged my application to DIAC with 60 points..
> 
> I am scared of work deductions which are going on.. i have old ACS letter.. and claimed points for all the work ex.. and in case they reduce my work ex.. my application will be rejected..
> 
> So i was thinkig in case i can apply for SS as well.. as number of ceiling left is few for system analyst..
> 
> Can i do that?
> 
> Please advice..


I don't see any option in the post application portal to withdraw the application... Moreover, once lodged, you cannot apply for state sponsorship because your EOI is forzen now... I don't know what seniors here will suggest, but I don't think you can do anything until a CO is allocated... Wish you good luck buddy


----------



## shyam

ishaanchal said:


> Well .. I tried everything to get my PCC . But they said - Rules are Rules.
> 
> So i had to apply for a new passport ! Now I have my new passport, I will go for PCC on 23rd Sep and They said u'll get it in one day !
> 
> It's really been a long wait for me ! I applied for my 190 Visa on 5th May ! And Still waiting
> 
> Anyways, thanks all for your kind support and replies
> 
> Ishaan & Aanchal


Do not worry buddy. I strongly believe the forum would see a good news from you by end of this month.

Best of luck.


----------



## ashifiqbal

joejohn said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Now DIAC is on track with 8 week timeline....


Hi John...

I've uploaded everything and supplied form 80,1221 and my CV to some team on 13st August... They asked for these on 31 July... Then onwards, I haven't heard from that team again... and I still don't have a CO allocated... I'm so worried :-(

Did you send form 80, 1221 etc to any team as well?


----------



## RNAussie

*Granted!!!*

FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED at 15:40pm Adelaide time (

Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...

Party time...


----------



## RNAussie

*Granted*

FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED :cheer2: at 15:40pm Adelaide time (

Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...

Party time...:cheer2:


----------



## VGrover

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally a big Sigh of relief.....got my grant letter today after going through lot of hurdles. Everything came along my away like security check , CO change three times and finally point deduction in ACS.
> 
> I would like to thank all my forum mates. Wish everyone a lucky day today.............
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


Congrats


----------



## gtaark

I got three different replies...

1. Routine checks are going on and it *may* take 3 months.

2. Routine processing is going on and it *will* approx. take 12 weeks.

3. Routing processing has still not completed.

I am also not sure when does the timeline for routine processing start..Its really hard to analyse on whats actually going on.

Patiently waiting :fish2:




Ben 10 said:


> i too got the same reply from my CO , when i was asked him for My status !
> 
> He said the routine check is for 3-4 months !
> But dont know from wher this 3- 4 months starts, after the lodgment of the visa or after the last mail from my CO ?


----------



## AT65

Have a great party.....Finally your wish is completed.......Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!.........Surisin and Sebinjose.......


----------



## Gurpreethm

One if my friend call them and they told that they are littel bit slowdown on 2613(SW) Applicant and may take time its almost 3 months for home and 2.5 for me but,no outcome.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ishaanchal

shyam said:


> Do not worry buddy. I strongly believe the forum would see a good news from you by end of this month.
> 
> Best of luck.


Ameen


----------



## himanarw

PDHUNT said:


> Can you please let us know when you have submitted your required documents?
> it's always good to send the required docs to CO via mail and also attache them to your online application.
> If you have sent/upload docs last week then I advice you to wait for some time (say a week or so) and then call your CO for the status.
> 
> For the medicals, they are received and cleared(based on the past experience).
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanku mate .

Documents was asked by Co on 2nd september , shared through mail on 8th September and uploaded on DIAC web on 10th Sep ..

Now should I call on the generic helpline and ask for my CO ? or should I contact her from mail ? 

Thanks


----------



## ssaditya

hi guys just now i got a mail from co he asked me for indian pcc.......as we went to india 6 months back he asked for the updated indian pcc


----------



## mayankp

Hey Guys

Finally the day has come. I saw my grant letter on my evisa page today.

Great feeling, sense of achievement.

Just to give an example of importance of this forum for me, I have yet not informed my family, the first update I am giving to the members of this forum.

Thanks a lot to all of you.

Mayank


----------



## ssaditya

chinnubangalore next is ur turn


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

RNAussie said:


> FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED :cheer2: at 15:40pm Adelaide time (
> 
> Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...
> 
> Party time...:cheer2:


Congrats Buddy


----------



## mithu93ku

RNAussie said:


> FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED :cheer2: at 15:40pm Adelaide time (
> 
> Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...
> 
> Party time...:cheer2:


Congrats *RNAussie*! :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

ssaditya said:


> hi guys just now i got a mail from co he asked me for indian pcc.......as we went to india 6 months back he asked for the updated indian pcc


Great news buddy. All the best for your VISA


----------



## akshay1229

mayankp said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Finally the day has come. I saw my grant letter on my evisa page today.
> 
> Great feeling, sense of achievement.
> 
> Just to give an example of importance of this forum for me, I have yet not informed my family, the first update I am giving to the members of this forum.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you.
> 
> Mayank


Many congrats...I told u mate...today is your day..heartily congratulations....god fulfil ur all.wishes for new journey of life...god bless u..


----------



## gtaark

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Congratulations 



RNAussie said:


> FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED :cheer2: at 15:40pm Adelaide time (
> 
> Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...
> 
> Party time...:cheer2:


----------



## soumyasingh

akshay1229 said:


> Many congrats...I told u mate...today is your day..heartily congratulations....god fulfil ur all.wishes for new journey of life...god bless u..


I told ya... Monday is your day. Congrats dear!!! Have a Bash !!!!:cheer2:


----------



## akshay1229

Now...tejas...be ready for it...


----------



## Firetoy

That sounds really good!



JaxSantiago said:


> Message got changed to:
> 
> 
> 2 weeks of waiting, at the earliest. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sinchan

Congrats to Surinsin & Mayank ... cheers ..


----------



## Sharmaabhi

ishaanchal said:


> Well .. I tried everything to get my PCC . But they said - Rules are Rules.
> 
> So i had to apply for a new passport ! Now I have my new passport, I will go for PCC on 23rd Sep and They said u'll get it in one day !
> 
> It's really been a long wait for me ! I applied for my 190 Visa on 5th May ! And Still waiting
> 
> Anyways, thanks all for your kind support and replies
> 
> Ishaan & Aanchal


Hey Ishaan,

Tough times never last but tough people do...

Cheers


----------



## saintkamy

RNAussie said:


> FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED :cheer2: at 15:40pm Adelaide time (
> 
> Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...
> 
> Party time...:cheer2:


Congrats man arty:


----------



## soumyasingh

mayankp said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Finally the day has come. I saw my grant letter on my evisa page today.
> 
> Great feeling, sense of achievement.
> 
> Just to give an example of importance of this forum for me, I have yet not informed my family, the first update I am giving to the members of this forum.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you.
> 
> Mayank


I told ya... Monday is your day. Congrats dear!!! Have a Bash !!!!


----------



## ssaditya

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Great news buddy. All the best for your VISA


thanks dude i called diac in the morning and they said co allocated and got mail in evening


----------



## ssaditya

tomorrow or in this week chinnubanglore be ready for ur direct grant...........for me it will take 2-3 weeks for indian pcc through vsf


----------



## ashifiqbal

RNAussie said:


> FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED at 15:40pm Adelaide time (
> 
> Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...
> 
> Party time...


Congrats


----------



## ssaditya

RNAussie said:


> FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED :cheer2: at 15:40pm Adelaide time (
> 
> Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...
> 
> Party time...:cheer2:


congrats dudelane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## ssaditya

guys i got mail from co req doc that is updated indian pcc


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Finally the day has come. I saw my grant letter on my evisa page today.
> 
> Great feeling, sense of achievement.
> 
> Just to give an example of importance of this forum for me, I have yet not informed my family, the first update I am giving to the members of this forum.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you.
> 
> Mayank


congratulations Mayank...you must be thrilled...start packing your bags


----------



## miteshm82

ssaditya said:


> guys i got mail from co req doc that is updated indian pcc


Congratulations!!


----------



## Firetoy

Congratulations mate!



ssaditya said:


> guys i got mail from co req doc that is updated indian pcc


----------



## amitso

gtaark said:


> Usually after sending an email to CO from Adelaide 2, a received confirmation comes.
> 
> This morning I sent an email and there was no "received confirmation".
> 
> Anyone witnessed this?


I have submitted docs to ad-team-8 but no received confirmation.


----------



## Mjt

Ben 10 said:


> any additional document they asked for you after co assigned ?


Yes, CO asked for FORM80 of me and my husband, relationship evidence, work evidence- tax statement and medicals... I already uploaded eveythng beforehand except FORM 80 but still i again emailed him as he asked me to submit within 28 days.


----------



## hiya_hanan

Congratulations !


----------



## Hdozdream

Rocky Balboa said:


> Mr. *Mithu*, most experienced member of the forum,
> 
> Tomorrow my 11 weeks complete and my 12th week will start..Any idea if I should wait for the CO or call DIAC..I absolutely understand calling those idiot desk ladies is not going to give me a CO. my medicals got cleared two weeks ago..however, it still shows recommended, Health Examaination "Recommended". I am very sure my file has not been assigned to a CO yet.
> 
> I applied 2.5 months ago. I am single thus only primary applicant, not claiming any work points, cleared medicals already, supplied PCC's, Form 80 in advance uploaded, where is the problem?
> 
> when are you flying?


Hi Rocky,
I think you should give Diac a call and tell them that you have applied 2.5 month ago and want to check the status of the application.


----------



## Hdozdream

RNAussie said:


> FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED :cheer2: at 15:40pm Adelaide time (
> 
> Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...
> 
> Party time...:cheer2:


Congrats RNAussie all your hard work and patience had paid off all the best for your future.


----------



## gtaark

On which date did you submit the Form 80?



Mjt said:


> Yes, CO asked for FORM80 of me and my husband, relationship evidence, work evidence- tax statement and medicals... I already uploaded eveythng beforehand except FORM 80 but still i again emailed him as he asked me to submit within 28 days.


----------



## soumyasingh

tds2013 said:


> congratulations Mayank...you must be thrilled...start packing your bags


Tejas Ben....

Aapdu kyare????????


----------



## expatdude

Guys,

My CO responded with that. Can any one tell me what is that external security check is ? n how much time would it take ? 

I paid the VAC2(2nd Visa Application charges for the functional English) and after that I intimated my CO about the payment as she asked me to pay that amount. I was expecting the grant as seen from other threads, people gets grant after medical clearance or this amount payment. The sad part is that when i logged in to see the grant letter i found that email which i pasted before that says about the external security checks.i m am too much tensed now...

I really need prays.

..........................................................................
CO's reply is below----->
..........................................................................
You have now provided all requested information/documentation for your application.

Please note that your application is currently undergoing external checks that are being performed by another Government Agency. Once these checks have been finalised I will be able to decide your application.

I appreciate your patience in the meantime.


----------



## tds2013

soumyasingh said:


> Tejas Ben....
> 
> Aapdu kyare????????


bas aaj kal ma...


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

ssaditya said:


> tomorrow or in this week chinnubanglore be ready for ur direct grant...........for me it will take 2-3 weeks for indian pcc through vsf


Hope so Buddy. Thanks for all your help and support.

I owe you a big treat for all these timely followups and updates


----------



## ssaditya

i will be more than happy if u get ur pr that will be big treat for me buddy give me good news soon


----------



## shyam

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> My CO responded with that. Can any one tell me what is that external security check is ? n how much time would it take ?
> 
> I paid the VAC2(2nd Visa Application charges for the functional English) and after that I intimated my CO about the payment as she asked me to pay that amount. I was expecting the grant as seen from other threads, people gets grant after medical clearance or this amount payment. The sad part is that when i logged in to see the grant letter i found that email which i pasted before that says about the external security checks.i m am too much tensed now...
> 
> I really need prays.
> 
> ..........................................................................
> CO's reply is below----->
> ..........................................................................
> You have now provided all requested information/documentation for your application.
> 
> Please note that your application is currently undergoing external checks that are being performed by another Government Agency. Once these checks have been finalised I will be able to decide your application.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in the meantime.


Now this is the time to test your patience. 

And i guess the saying suits you now. 
"*Do what ever you can do and leave the rest to god*"

Get yourself diverted onto other things. Start learning new stuff that helps your career in Australia. Get yourself prepared. 

Sure, the happy moments are close buddy. Hope for the best.


----------



## shishir

RNAussie said:


> FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED :cheer2: at 15:40pm Adelaide time (
> 
> Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...
> 
> Party time...:cheer2:


Hey RNAussie, you are a 489 applicant, right?? congrats for the grant


----------



## jogiyogi

surinsin said:


> Yes, I had submitted old ACS and they reduced my points from 65 to 60. For that my CO had sent me an email asking for consent to reflect 60 points on my ACS. It is DIAC who reduced.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


But on what grounds did they deduct the points. Is it not unfair?


----------



## mayankp

akshay1229 said:


> Many congrats...I told u mate...today is your day..heartily congratulations....god fulfil ur all.wishes for new journey of life...god bless u..


Thanks a lot Akshay. Wish you will get it soon....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> My CO responded with that. Can any one tell me what is that external security check is ? n how much time would it take ?
> 
> I paid the VAC2(2nd Visa Application charges for the functional English) and after that I intimated my CO about the payment as she asked me to pay that amount. I was expecting the grant as seen from other threads, people gets grant after medical clearance or this amount payment. The sad part is that when i logged in to see the grant letter i found that email which i pasted before that says about the external security checks.i m am too much tensed now...
> 
> I really need prays.
> 
> ..........................................................................
> CO's reply is below----->
> ..........................................................................
> You have now provided all requested information/documentation for your application.
> 
> Please note that your application is currently undergoing external checks that are being performed by another Government Agency. Once these checks have been finalised I will be able to decide your application.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in the meantime.


So sad! Why did s/he then ask for VAC2? 
-Normally when everything is finalized then CO ask for VAC2.
External check take around 12 months to complete.


----------



## mayankp

soumyasingh said:


> I told ya... Monday is your day. Congrats dear!!! Have a Bash !!!!:cheer2:


Thanks Soumya.....grant is on the way for you...it will reach you soon...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tds2013

akshay1229 said:


> Now...tejas...be ready for it...


totally.... :ranger:....:fingerscrossed:....


----------



## PDHUNT

mayankp said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Finally the day has come. I saw my grant letter on my evisa page today.
> 
> Great feeling, sense of achievement.
> 
> Just to give an example of importance of this forum for me, I have yet not informed my family, the first update I am giving to the members of this forum.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you.
> 
> Mayank


See I told you ....
Your Grant is for sure but I know it's human nature to be impatience untill we got some result.
Any ways it's all well when the ends well.

Many Congratulations
Have you checked on the online application page only??
Don't you got the grant mail forwarded to you by your agent yet?


----------



## mayankp

Sinchan said:


> Congrats to Surinsin & Mayank ... cheers ..


Thanks buddy....


----------



## mayankp

tds2013 said:


> congratulations Mayank...you must be thrilled...start packing your bags


Thanks Tejas but not to pack my bags now....I am planning to go there by January end....


----------



## Kdot

Congrats to everyone I hope I'm around the corner too. Still no contact from co or anything ..


----------



## mayankp

PDHUNT said:


> See I told you ....
> Your Grant is for sure but I know it's human nature to be impatience untill we got some result.
> Any ways it's all well when the ends well.
> 
> Many Congratulations
> Have you checked on the online application page only??
> Don't you got the grant mail forwarded to you by your agent yet?


Thank a lot.

I checked my evisa page and my agent got the email. He will forward the same to me.


----------



## PDHUNT

soumyasingh said:


> Tejas Ben....
> 
> Aapdu kyare????????


Tamara banne nu pan bus aavtu j hashe .....
Hang on there....


----------



## tds2013

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally a big Sigh of relief.....got my grant letter today after going through lot of hurdles. Everything came along my away like security check , CO change three times and finally point deduction in ACS.
> 
> I would like to thank all my forum mates. Wish everyone a lucky day today.............
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


Congratulations Surin.....having cleared so many hurdles makes this success sweeter..isnt it?? All the best for a smoother ride hereon...


----------



## sebinjose

mayankp said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Finally the day has come. I saw my grant letter on my evisa page today.
> 
> Great feeling, sense of achievement.
> 
> Just to give an example of importance of this forum for me, I have yet not informed my family, the first update I am giving to the members of this forum.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you.
> 
> Mayank


Great news. Congrats dear...


----------



## RNAussie

shishir said:


> Hey RNAussie, you are a 489 applicant, right?? congrats for the grant


Yes, the processing time is the same 190 that is 6months


----------



## tds2013

PDHUNT said:


> Tamara banne nu pan bus aavtu j hashe .....
> Hang on there....



...for me, Soumya and Akshay...  ...waiting waiting....but its coming sooon......


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Mr. *Mithu*, most experienced member of the forum,
> 
> Tomorrow my 11 weeks complete and my 12th week will start..Any idea if I should wait for the CO or call DIAC..I absolutely understand calling those idiot desk ladies is not going to give me a CO. my medicals got cleared two weeks ago..however, it still shows recommended, Health Examaination "Recommended". I am very sure my file has not been assigned to a CO yet.
> 
> I applied 2.5 months ago. I am single thus only primary applicant, not claiming any work points, cleared medicals already, supplied PCC's, Form 80 in advance uploaded, where is the problem?
> 
> when are you flying?


Dear *Rocky Balboa*,
I have somehow overlooked your this post ( Like your CO ).
I would recommend another call to DIAC and pocket your grant . Calling DIAC is expensive I know but this waiting just killing you! I think your money will be paid-off this time. I don't want to see you with gloomy face anymore. 
-I am planning of big move at mid February.
-Trying to selling out some properties and making some action plan to settle in Perth.

Regards,
Mithu


----------



## expatdude

mithu93ku said:


> So sad! Why did s/he then ask for VAC2?
> -Normally when everything is finalized then CO ask for VAC2.
> External check take around 12 months to complete.


that's why i m confused too


----------



## RNAussie

expatdude said:


> that's why i m confused too


Dont be confused...

They will check it soon... I understand what u r feeling... So... I just got granted.... U just after me few days... Dont worry


----------



## mithu93ku

expatdude said:


> that's why i m confused too


One positive think is that they have taken your VAC2 which could make faster your process! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## expatdude

RNAussie said:


> Dont be confused...
> 
> They will check it soon... I understand what u r feeling... So... I just got granted.... U just after me few days... Dont worry


I hope so that it should take only few days  thanks for the good wish


----------



## ruchkal

ssaditya said:


> hi guys just now i got a mail from co he asked me for indian pcc.......as we went to india 6 months back he asked for the updated indian pcc



CONGRATULATIONS on CO allocation Ssaditya... Happy for you..


----------



## expatdude

mithu93ku said:


> One positive think is that they have taken your VAC2 which could make faster your process! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


May be... but i m not sure. Hope so and praying for the faster process in my case


----------



## ruchkal

RNAussie said:


> Yes, the processing time is the same 190 that is 6months


Congratulations dude....


----------



## Birender

Guys,

I am not able to open the excel sheet. Here at work google drive is blocked.

Can someone please check and tell me, someone who lodged application after 1st july 2013 with 60 points who claimed all the points of work ex(with old ACS letter) and is offshore got grant?

Please it would be a great help.


----------



## ruchkal

RNAussie said:


> FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED at 15:40pm Adelaide time (
> 
> Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...
> 
> Party time...


Congratulations.....:clap2::clap2::second::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Birender

Guys,

I am not able to open the excel sheet. Here at work google drive is blocked.

Can someone please check and tell me, someone who lodged application after 1st july 2013 with 60 points who claimed all the points of work ex(with old ACS letter) and is offshore got grant?

Please it would be a great help.


----------



## ssaditya

ruchkal said:


> CONGRATULATIONS on CO allocation Ssaditya... Happy for you..


thank u ruchkal


----------



## Birender

Guys,

I am not able to open the excel sheet. Here at work google drive is blocked.

Can someone please check and tell me, someone who lodged application after 1st july 2013 with 60 points who claimed all the points of work ex(with old ACS letter) and is offshore got grant?

Please it would be a great help.


----------



## rahu

T4 has a reputation of being slowest of all.

i got SW from T4, any one having the same CO??




-


----------



## ssaditya

can any one tell me what is trm ican see in my evisa page near my character evidence


----------



## akshay1229

soumyasingh said:


> Tejas Ben....
> 
> Aapdu kyare????????


Tejas Ben???.sorry but what?? badha gujju chhe??? 
Let's chill here too...


----------



## drshk

sandhuaman said:


> any aug applicant go co????????????


Just read on the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1407.html thread that an Aug applicant (date of lodgement:10th Aug) got grant....lets hope many more follow this week :nod:


----------



## akshay1229

tds2013 said:


> ...for me, Soumya and Akshay...  ...waiting waiting....but its coming sooon......


U don't have to wait for long...believe me and more than that believe the almighty...


----------



## ssaditya

rahu said:


> T4 has a reputation of being slowest of all.
> 
> i got SW from T4, any one having the same CO??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


mine is from team 2 dont have idea abt team 4


----------



## drshk

Going there said:


> Guys........Granted!!!!!! Thank you God, thank you my case officer, thank you all guys for support and everything!!!
> Thank you!!!!!


congratulations :bowl:

are you onshore applicant?


----------



## Birender

Guys,

I am not able to open the excel sheet. Here at work google drive is blocked.

Can someone please check and tell me, someone who lodged application after 1st july 2013 with 60 points who claimed all the points of work ex(with old ACS letter) and is offshore got grant?

Please it would be a great help.


----------



## drshk

RNAussie said:


> FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED :cheer2: at 15:40pm Adelaide time (
> 
> Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...
> 
> Party time...:cheer2:


congrats, enjoy :cheer2:


----------



## sandhuaman

ssaditya said:


> guys i got mail from co req doc that is updated indian pcc


congrats ssaditya

r u onshore or offshore applicant?????


----------



## sandhuaman

solarik said:


> Hi sandhuaman, still nothing  I lost my hope, tired to wait



dont loose hope,co may be allocated to u or u will got direct GRANT......

Just chill.........


----------



## needpr

Heartiest congratulations to all grantees today. May God bless you and may you have a wonderful time ahead. 

Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku

ssaditya said:


> can any one tell me what is trm ican see in my evisa page near my character evidence


TRIM= The requirement is mandatory. have You seen *trim* besides the documents CO requested?


----------



## sandhuaman

ssaditya said:


> thank u ruchkal


congrats buddy

r u offshore or onshore applicant??


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> TRIM= The requirement is mandatory. have You seen trim besides the documents CO requested?


Hi Mithu, I had send all the docs to My CO last monday as per CO request, and at eVisa all are showing in recived status and planning to call anytime this week.
Shoukd I wait or call them?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ben 10

RNAussie said:


> FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED :cheer2: at 15:40pm Adelaide time (
> 
> Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...
> 
> Party time...:cheer2:


Congrats  
You had a great day


----------



## mirza_755

sebinjose said:


> Dear friends
> Today morning i received the grant notification form diac...


Congrats


----------



## Razaqng

Palmarium said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been following this forum for a while and decided to join when i was convinced the information fromthe forum is original. I have submitted my application since the 1st of May and i was told that my documents has been undergoing security checks. Initially i was told it takes 6-8 weeks but it is almost 15 weeks now that i was told it is undergoing security checks. Does anyone know how long it takes and what other steps i should take. I send my CO mails regularly and she replies almost immediately saying they are still awaiting the results of my security check. I am getting apprehensive as people who applied after me have gotten their grant. Thank you
> 
> ______
> Lodged 01/05/13, Medicals Cleared 13-06-2013, CO Brisbane T34-04/09/13, Grant: Waiting


Hi Palmarium,good to see a Nigeria again.Are you in naija now,what's your point and which visa subclass did you apply?

Since when have you received the the mail stating that you are undergoing sec checks?

I am having a similar experience,my CO is from Brisbane team 33,he said my application is undergoing departmental checks since 12th of August,2013.I dont know when this would be finalised as he said on the 11th of Sept again that he is still awaiting finalisation of the checks.

Where did you do your medical and are single or family? I did at fatayi williams.

I would appreciate your response,so that we could relate further.Cheers.


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi Mithu, I had send all the docs to My CO last monday as per CO request, and at eVisa all are showing in recived status and planning to call anytime this week.
> Shoukd I wait or call them?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Better you can ask your CO by sending an e-mail. You can ask CO ..." Could you please update my visa status as I have sent all the documents requested by you."


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> Better you can ask your CO by sending an e-mail. You can ask CO ..." Could you please update my visa status as I have sent all the documents requested by you."


My agent told me to wait till this weekend and after that we will send a mail to my CO	sir.
Also, one of my friend call DIAC and they told him that they are slowly processing 2613 applications due to huge numbers.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> My agent told me to wait till this weekend and after that we will send a mail to my CO	sir.
> Also, one of my friend call DIAC and they told him that they are slowly processing 2613 applications due to huge numbers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Every case is different . I don't think like your friends. You could wait till this weekend as your agent suggested but should not wait much.


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> Every case is different . I don't think like your friends. You could wait till this weekend as your agent suggested but should not wait much.


Ok thanks

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## hafeezsl

thank u all guys.. honestly 2 months was not easy... was so worried...
anyway all ended well...all the best to every one who rcvd thr grants today and the ones not yet...don't worry u guys will get it soon.

just to update my timeline

EOI - 06th Jul
Invited - 16th July
Applied - 16th July
CO Assigned - 5th Sept (called and got the details)
Visa Granted - 16th Sept..

Off shore application for Software Engineer... 261313


----------



## terminator1

hafeezsl said:


> thank u all guys.. honestly 2 months was not easy... was so worried...
> anyway all ended well...all the best to every one who rcvd thr grants today and the ones not yet...don't worry u guys will get it soon.
> 
> just to update my timeline
> 
> EOI - 06th Jul
> Invited - 16th July
> Applied - 16th July
> CO Assigned - 5th Sept (called and got the details)
> Visa Granted - 16th Sept..
> 
> Off shore application for Software Engineer... 261313


good .. good... congrats.. we need your best wishes.
enjoy your evening!


----------



## hafeezsl

yes yes yes...I got my grant tdy...exactly in 2 months...
thank u allah for all ur help.....
so happy...guys don't worry urs is coming soon...

just to update my timeline

EOI - 06th Jul
Invited - 16th July
Applied - 16th July
CO Assigned - 5th Sept (called and got the details)
Visa Granted - 16th Sept..

Off shore application for Software Engineer... 261313 
ACS - had 7.5 yrs experience but they reduced 2 yrs..so in application I mentioned 5 yrs and above.. for experience...


----------



## mirza_755

hafeezsl said:


> yes yes yes...I got my grant tdy...exactly in 2 months...
> thank u allah for all ur help.....
> so happy...guys don't worry urs is coming soon...
> 
> just to update my timeline
> 
> EOI - 06th Jul
> Invited - 16th July
> Applied - 16th July
> CO Assigned - 5th Sept (called and got the details)
> Visa Granted - 16th Sept..
> 
> Off shore application for Software Engineer... 261313
> ACS - had 7.5 yrs experience but they reduced 2 yrs..so in application I mentioned 5 yrs and above.. for experience...


Congrats. You and me were in same CO in Team 33, But I am still waiting since Dec 2012.


----------



## rajfromhyd

RNAussie said:


> FINALLY, my visa application was GRANTED :cheer2: at 15:40pm Adelaide time (
> 
> Love you guys... Thanks for your help guys... Everybody will get it granted soon...
> 
> Party time...:cheer2:


congrats !!!!!!!!


----------



## akshay1229

hafeezsl said:


> yes yes yes...I got my grant tdy...exactly in 2 months...
> thank u allah for all ur help.....
> so happy...guys don't worry urs is coming soon...
> 
> just to update my timeline
> 
> EOI - 06th Jul
> Invited - 16th July
> Applied - 16th July
> CO Assigned - 5th Sept (called and got the details)
> Visa Granted - 16th Sept..
> 
> Off shore application for Software Engineer... 261313
> ACS - had 7.5 yrs experience but they reduced 2 yrs..so in application I mentioned 5 yrs and above.. for experience...


hey...congratulations..


----------



## ashifiqbal

hafeezsl said:


> thank u all guys.. honestly 2 months was not easy... was so worried...
> anyway all ended well...all the best to every one who rcvd thr grants today and the ones not yet...don't worry u guys will get it soon.
> 
> just to update my timeline
> 
> EOI - 06th Jul
> Invited - 16th July
> Applied - 16th July
> CO Assigned - 5th Sept (called and got the details)
> Visa Granted - 16th Sept..
> 
> Off shore application for Software Engineer... 261313



Hi... I applied only 4 days after you did, that is 20th July with the same code (261313)... I applied for 189, what was your subclass?

I haven't got a CO assigned yet... Though on 31st July a team emailed me stating that they are not my CO but needed further information and requested form 80, 1221 and a CV... I sent them the files on 13th August and haven't heard from them since :-( 

I'm so anxious :-(


----------



## Palmarium

Hi Razaqng,

Good to see a fellow Nigerian in the forum. You guys on this forum have been wonderful. I applied for Visa Subcalss 189 with 65 points. I did my Medicals in Europe as i am currently in Europe. I applied along with my family.


___________
189 lodged: 01/05/13, Points claimed: 65, CO Assigned: 28/05/13, Medicals requested: 28/05/13, Medicals Cleared 13/06/13, PCC Requested/Submitted: 06/06/13 Aug, CO: Brisbane T34, Grant: Waiting.


----------



## Birender

hafeezsl said:


> thank u all guys.. honestly 2 months was not easy... was so worried...
> anyway all ended well...all the best to every one who rcvd thr grants today and the ones not yet...don't worry u guys will get it soon.
> 
> just to update my timeline
> 
> EOI - 06th Jul
> Invited - 16th July
> Applied - 16th July
> CO Assigned - 5th Sept (called and got the details)
> Visa Granted - 16th Sept..
> 
> Off shore application for Software Engineer... 261313


how many points you claimed for your workex?


----------



## manan_1986

Gurpreethm said:


> My agent told me to wait till this weekend and after that we will send a mail to my CO	sir.
> Also, one of my friend call DIAC and they told him that they are slowly processing 2613 applications due to huge numbers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


U mean they have 2613 applications pending??? So that is the reason they are not granting to those who applied in June/....


----------



## gtaark

Shyam..Thats an excellent idea, but its not easy.

I don't know how others feel, but I have lost my concentration 

:ballchain:





shyam said:


> Now this is the time to test your patience.
> 
> And i guess the saying suits you now.
> "*Do what ever you can do and leave the rest to god*"
> 
> Get yourself diverted onto other things. Start learning new stuff that helps your career in Australia. Get yourself prepared.
> 
> Sure, the happy moments are close buddy. Hope for the best.


----------



## Gurpreethm

manan_1986 said:


> U mean they have 2613 applications pending??? So that is the reason they are not granting to those who applied in June/....


May be DIAC misleading him like Rocky b.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## solarik

sandhuaman said:


> dont loose hope,co may be allocated to u or u will got direct GRANT......
> 
> Just chill.........


thanks. I just afraid too much that co can cut experience, you know, terrible thoughts are flying in my head.


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> Every case is different . I don't think like your friends. You could wait till this weekend as your agent suggested but should not wait much.


Sent u PM, please look

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ssaditya

mithu93ku said:


> TRIM= The requirement is mandatory. have You seen *trim* besides the documents CO requested?


yes mithu93ku it was near character reqirement co req for updated pcc


----------



## randika guruge

congratulations


----------



## oz_prrules

Gurpreethm said:


> My agent told me to wait till this weekend and after that we will send a mail to my CO	sir.
> Also, one of my friend call DIAC and they told him that they are slowly processing 2613 applications due to huge numbers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Do not post your friend opinion if you do not have any evidence. First of all DIAC operator will not give any information regarding their policies or any other case. If any processing arrangement has changed it will be made public. DIAC is going slow for EOI 2613 applicant not the VISA applicant. Thats the reason for not including 2613 anzco code on the last skill-select invitation..


----------



## anujmalhotra262

hafeezsl said:


> thank u all guys.. honestly 2 months was not easy... was so worried...
> anyway all ended well...all the best to every one who rcvd thr grants today and the ones not yet...don't worry u guys will get it soon.
> 
> just to update my timeline
> 
> EOI - 06th Jul
> Invited - 16th July
> Applied - 16th July
> CO Assigned - 5th Sept (called and got the details)
> Visa Granted - 16th Sept..
> 
> Off shore application for Software Engineer... 261313


Congrats!! Can you share ur details? Total score and subclass?


----------



## Gurpreethm

oz_prrules said:


> Do not post your friend opinion if you do not have any evidence. First of all DIAC operator will not give any information regarding their policies or any other case. If any processing arrangement has changed it will be made public. DIAC is going slow for EOI 2613 applicant not the VISA applicant. Thats the reason for not including 2613 anzco code on the last skill-select invitation..


Hi mate,
First of all its not an opinion he himself gave a call to DIAC today and second he applied his eVisa on 10 July CO allocated on 16 Aug and still not contact from CO side.
He called twice to DIAC.
Also, his medical is in clear stage.
And and I am also hope that this is not true because we all are waiting for Golden mail.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ssaditya

sandhuaman said:


> congrats buddy
> 
> r u offshore or onshore applicant??


am onshore applicant from adelaide


----------



## ramanj

Hi guys, i checked the request of document file sent by CO and could not see TRIM or any similar word there. Is that normal or I need to check this somewhere else?


----------



## ssaditya

ramanj said:


> Hi guys, i checked the request of document file sent by CO and could not see TRIM or any similar word there. Is that normal or I need to check this somewhere else?


yes u will find it in evisa page as requested or trim


----------



## ramanj

ssaditya said:


> yes u will find it in evisa page as requested or trim


It is mentioned as requested on evisa page.


----------



## ssaditya

miteshm82 said:


> Congratulations!!


thanks frd


----------



## Gurpreethm

ramanj said:


> Hi guys, i checked the request of document file sent by CO and could not see TRIM or any similar word there. Is that normal or I need to check this somewhere else?


Sometime they put status as 'Requested'.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ssaditya

Firetoy said:


> Congratulations mate!


thanks frd


----------



## Gurpreethm

ramanj said:


> It is mentioned as requested on evisa page.


Then upload the same doc and if u know the mail id of ur co then mail ur docs to to ur CO.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ssaditya

sandhuaman said:


> congrats ssaditya
> 
> r u onshore or offshore applicant?????


am anonshore applicant from adelaide


----------



## ramanj

Gurpreethm said:


> Then upload the same doc and if u know the mail id of ur co then mail ur docs to to ur CO.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Already sent on 28thAug but not uploaded on evisa. Does that make difference?


----------



## ssaditya

ramanj said:


> It is mentioned as requested on evisa page.


then upload the same doc through email u will get grant soon all the best my frd


----------



## ssaditya

ramanj said:


> Already sent on 28thAug but not uploaded on evisa. Does that make difference?


thats enough ur golden mail is peeping in


----------



## Gurpreethm

ssaditya said:


> then upload the same doc through email u will get grant soon all the best my frd


Do it ASAP

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## akshay1229

hey guys..please reply me...

On CO allocation, will I get PCC request 
1. by link on e-visa page or 
2. by email or 
3. by both??

Please reply who got visa and uploaded PCC on CO request.?


----------



## akshay1229

*PCC query*

hey guys..please reply me...

On CO allocation, will I get PCC request 
1. by link on e-visa page or 
2. by email or 
3. by both??

Please reply who got visa and uploaded PCC on CO request.?


----------



## tds2013

akshay1229 said:


> hey guys..please reply me...
> 
> On CO allocation, will I get PCC request
> 1. by link on e-visa page or
> 2. by email or
> 3. by both??
> 
> Please reply who got visa and uploaded PCC on CO request.?


Akshay, when the CO contacts you for further documents...he will send you a checklist (pdf file) in your email along with other 4 pdfs (mostly instructions and details)...

I am not aware of how/whether it appears on the e-visa page...


----------



## Allanki

akshay1229 said:


> hey guys..please reply me...
> 
> On CO allocation, will I get PCC request
> 1. by link on e-visa page or
> 2. by email or
> 3. by both??
> 
> Please reply who got visa and uploaded PCC on CO request.?


If your CO does not receive your PCC upfront uploaded, he/she will request for it through email and have PCC as requested in e-visa page.


----------



## ramanj

ssaditya said:


> then upload the same doc through email u will get grant soon all the best my frd


Hey i have already sent email, are you asking to upload on evisa page? I will do that today itself.


----------



## akiimanu

hi 

congrats to folks who got grant today, good to hear that. We have completed 2 months since we lodged 189. I am planning to call DIAC . I want to know what all details would be asked by them for verification on call, reason for asking is my friend who is onshore is going to call. providing TRN number is sufficient or any other details needed too.
People with prior exp pls share the details.
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## ramanj

Hey guys while uploading PCC on evisa page, in drop down menu should I select Overseas police clearance?


----------



## afr_k

tds2013 said:


> Akshay, when the CO contacts you for further documents...he will send you a checklist (pdf file) in your email along with other 4 pdfs (mostly instructions and details)...
> 
> I am not aware of how/whether it appears on the e-visa page...


Hi Akshay,

The document CO asked will have "Requested" state in e-Visa page.


----------



## akshay1229

afr_k said:


> Hi Akshay,
> 
> The document CO asked will have "Requested" state in e-Visa page.


Thanks..afr_k and tejas..its now on recommended stage...


----------



## prazol687

has anyone been appointed a co today or even last week???


----------



## sre375

mayankp said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Finally the day has come. I saw my grant letter on my evisa page today.
> 
> Great feeling, sense of achievement.
> 
> Just to give an example of importance of this forum for me, I have yet not informed my family, the first update I am giving to the members of this forum.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you.
> 
> Mayank


Congratulations Mayank. This is indeed wonderful news. Pls do keep me posted on your move. All the very best.


----------



## Gurpreethm

ramanj said:


> Hey guys while uploading PCC on evisa page, in drop down menu should I select Overseas police clearance?


Yes Yes

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ramanj

Gurpreethm said:


> Yes Yes
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Thanks for quick response!


----------



## PDHUNT

akshay1229 said:


> hey guys..please reply me...
> 
> On CO allocation, will I get PCC request
> 1. by link on e-visa page or
> 2. by email or
> 3. by both??
> 
> Please reply who got visa and uploaded PCC on CO request.?


Hi Akshay,

you will be getting the mail form CO for PCC requirement.
You can not get the PCC reference letter same as Medicals.
So have patience and :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## LookingForward

First of all I would like to thank all the kind people helping out on this forum. Even though I never posted previously I have spend countless hours reading all the different threads and your messages were definitely a big help.

I've been granted my visa today and words can't describe what I'm feeling right now. My partner and I have been through a lot to get to this stage. I had issues getting the ACS to assess my degree, I didn't achieve the band 8 I planned on for the IELTS, I've been living appart of my partner for the last 7 months due to my work and finally in the last few weeks I heard that DIAC was deducing years of experience.

ACS did not remove any work experience as I received my first skill assessment before they published the new rules. When they gave me the modified assessment they still used the old template. I was really worried that DIAC would deduce 2 years from my working experience (I have a master degree with a major in ICT). In fact the CO never contacted me and I received a direct grant.

Here is my timeline:

Visa subclass 189 - offshore applicant - ANZSCO 261313

ACS: applied 21/02/13
ACS: 16/04/13 (assesed my French engineering degree as a 2 years master degree + 3.8 years of skilled experience post degree)
IELTS: 18/04/13 L: 8.5 / R: 9 / W: 7 / S: 7
ACS: 13/05/13 (assesed my French engineering degree as equivalent to a bachelor and a master degree + 3.8 years of skilled experience post degree)
EOI: 13/05/13 (60 points)
Invitation: 15/07/13
Lodged: 19/07/13
Grant: 16/08/13

Now it's time for me to fly to Australia and start a new life!


----------



## Innovation

Many Congrats . Good luck . 




Allanki said:


> I am silent observer of this forum. Today I have received grant email, it was direct grant. Here are my timelines.
> 
> Anzsco 261313 ; 190 subclass
> ACS +Ve : 15th March 2013
> EOI : 23th March 2013
> NSW SS Applied : 23rd March 2013
> NSW SS Approved : 1st July 2013
> Invite : 3rd July 2013
> Visa Lodged : 18th July 2013
> Direct Grant : 12th Sept 2013
> 
> BTW I have applied with OLD ACS letter with 60 points, claiming 10 points for my experience.


----------



## joejohn

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi John...
> 
> I've uploaded everything and supplied form 80,1221 and my CV to some team on 13st August... They asked for these on 31 July... Then onwards, I haven't heard from that team again... and I still don't have a CO allocated... I'm so worried :-(
> 
> Did you send form 80, 1221 etc to any team as well?


Hi Iqbal, I uploaded form 80 upfront but didn't upload my CV or 1221. I got direct grant.

Dont worry, you will get grant soon. If there is any issue with document or if they need additional document, they will inform you.


----------



## joejohn

LookingForward said:


> First of all I would like to thank all the kind people helping out on this forum. Even though I never posted previously I have spend countless hours reading all the different threads and your messages were definitely a big help.
> 
> I've been granted my visa today and words can't describe what I'm feeling right now. My partner and I have been through a lot to get to this stage. I had issues getting the ACS to assess my degree, I didn't achieve the band 8 I planned on for the IELTS, I've been living appart of my partner for the last 7 months due to my work and finally in the last few weeks I heard that DIAC was deducing years of experience.
> 
> ACS did not remove any work experience as I received my first skill assessment before they published the new rules. When they gave me the modified assessment they still used the old template. I was really worried that DIAC would deduce 2 years from my working experience (I have a master degree with a major in ICT). In fact the CO never contacted me and I received a direct grant.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa subclass 189 - offshore applicant - ANZSCO 261313
> 
> ACS: applied 21/02/13
> ACS: 16/04/13 (assesed my French engineering degree as a 2 years master degree + 3.8 years of skilled experience post degree)
> IELTS: 18/04/13 L: 8.5 / R: 9 / W: 7 / S: 7
> ACS: 13/05/13 (assesed my French engineering degree as equivalent to a bachelor and a master degree + 3.8 years of skilled experience post degree)
> EOI: 13/05/13 (60 points)
> Invitation: 15/07/13
> Lodged: 19/07/13
> Grant: 16/08/13
> 
> Now it's time for me to fly to Australia and start a new life!


Congratulations!! When are you planning to fly?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

LookingForward said:


> First of all I would like to thank all the kind people helping out on this forum. Even though I never posted previously I have spend countless hours reading all the different threads and your messages were definitely a big help.
> 
> I've been granted my visa today and words can't describe what I'm feeling right now. My partner and I have been through a lot to get to this stage. I had issues getting the ACS to assess my degree, I didn't achieve the band 8 I planned on for the IELTS, I've been living appart of my partner for the last 7 months due to my work and finally in the last few weeks I heard that DIAC was deducing years of experience.
> 
> ACS did not remove any work experience as I received my first skill assessment before they published the new rules. When they gave me the modified assessment they still used the old template. I was really worried that DIAC would deduce 2 years from my working experience (I have a master degree with a major in ICT). In fact the CO never contacted me and I received a direct grant.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa subclass 189 - offshore applicant - ANZSCO 261313
> 
> ACS: applied 21/02/13
> ACS: 16/04/13 (assesed my French engineering degree as a 2 years master degree + 3.8 years of skilled experience post degree)
> IELTS: 18/04/13 L: 8.5 / R: 9 / W: 7 / S: 7
> ACS: 13/05/13 (assesed my French engineering degree as equivalent to a bachelor and a master degree + 3.8 years of skilled experience post degree)
> EOI: 13/05/13 (60 points)
> Invitation: 15/07/13
> Lodged: 19/07/13
> Grant: 16/08/13
> 
> Now it's time for me to fly to Australia and start a new life!


Congratulations!!! all the best!!


----------



## ssaditya

ramanj said:


> Hey i have already sent email, are you asking to upload on evisa page? I will do that today itself.


yes do that u will reply from co asap


----------



## Monmatmar

Congrats for all people who received their grants


----------



## akshay1229

PDHUNT said:


> Hi Akshay,
> 
> you will be getting the mail form CO for PCC requirement.
> You can not get the PCC reference letter same as Medicals.
> So have patience and :fingerscrossed:.


thanks..but u know human patience level..


----------



## ashifiqbal

LookingForward said:


> First of all I would like to thank all the kind people helping out on this forum. Even though I never posted previously I have spend countless hours reading all the different threads and your messages were definitely a big help.
> 
> I've been granted my visa today and words can't describe what I'm feeling right now. My partner and I have been through a lot to get to this stage. I had issues getting the ACS to assess my degree, I didn't achieve the band 8 I planned on for the IELTS, I've been living appart of my partner for the last 7 months due to my work and finally in the last few weeks I heard that DIAC was deducing years of experience.
> 
> ACS did not remove any work experience as I received my first skill assessment before they published the new rules. When they gave me the modified assessment they still used the old template. I was really worried that DIAC would deduce 2 years from my working experience (I have a master degree with a major in ICT). In fact the CO never contacted me and I received a direct grant.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa subclass 189 - offshore applicant - ANZSCO 261313
> 
> ACS: applied 21/02/13
> ACS: 16/04/13 (assesed my French engineering degree as a 2 years master degree + 3.8 years of skilled experience post degree)
> IELTS: 18/04/13 L: 8.5 / R: 9 / W: 7 / S: 7
> ACS: 13/05/13 (assesed my French engineering degree as equivalent to a bachelor and a master degree + 3.8 years of skilled experience post degree)
> EOI: 13/05/13 (60 points)
> Invitation: 15/07/13
> Lodged: 19/07/13
> Grant: 16/08/13
> 
> Now it's time for me to fly to Australia and start a new life!


Hi.... that's a great news... I also applied with 60 points for 189 on 20th July... I was assessed by ACS for the code 261313 with exactly 7 years in old format on 2nd april... So, even if DIAC reduces 2 years from my experience, I would still be having 5 years of experience and wouldn't fall short of 60 points...

Now that you've got your grant by applying just a day ahead of me... I suppose I would get mine by this week... Please keep me in your prayers guyz....


----------



## ashifiqbal

joejohn said:


> Hi Iqbal, I uploaded form 80 upfront but didn't upload my CV or 1221. I got direct grant.
> 
> Dont worry, you will get grant soon. If there is any issue with document or if they need additional document, they will inform you.


Hi... Thanks for reply... Lets hope for the best for all of us


----------



## rahulmenda

HI all sorry I was busy with my new project, so couldn't visit the site. here is a poem for *Rocky*. Yaar for you Grant is on the way. No need to worry. here is a poem specially for you.



*Hold On a Little Longer*

_Good things come to those who wait

Patience is the key to success

Don’t rush God’s plan for you

At times you will get frustrated

But the Lord knows your heart

And His timing is so perfect

Just wait on the Lord

And your strength shall be renewed

Hold a little while longer

He will come through

Wait on the Lord He won’t be long

He has a plan where you belong

Wait on Him

Wait on Him

Wait on Him

Hold on a little longer….
_

I will pray for you grant ray2: ray2: ray2:


----------



## Mashtor

Please help me with Question 51. g. of form 80 : Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, citizen of any country? 
what should I write? my father born in 1946 @Bangladesh and still a Bangladeshi but Bangladesh got independence from Pakistan in 1971. What should I write in 51.g. from which date??? should I have to write about Pakistan's citizen before 1971 or should I write only Bangladesh? :help:


----------



## expatdude

Mashtor said:


> Please help me with Question 51. g. of form 80 : Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, citizen of any country?
> what should I write? my father born in 1946 @Bangladesh and still a Bangladeshi but Bangladesh got independence from Pakistan in 1971. What should I write in 51.g. from which date??? should I have to write about Pakistan's citizen before 1971 or should I write only Bangladesh? :help:


I think no as ur father is still in that place not in pakistan now.


----------



## Going there

*rahulmenda*, thats just amazing!!!


----------



## hafeezsl

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi... I applied only 4 days after you did, that is 20th July with the same code (261313)... I applied for 189, what was your subclass?
> 
> I haven't got a CO assigned yet... Though on 31st July a team emailed me stating that they are not my CO but needed further information and requested form 80, 1221 and a CV... I sent them the files on 13th August and haven't heard from them since :-(
> 
> I'm so anxious :-(


Mine was 189 too offshore applicant


----------



## hafeezsl

Birender said:


> how many points you claimed for your workex?


10 points and claimed 5 + years for work
I habe 7.5 yrs on board but acs said they will reduce 2 yrs


----------



## hafeezsl

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Congrats!! Can you share ur details? Total score and subclass?


Total score

Age - 30
Bsc- 15
Exp- 10
Ielts- 10

Total 65


----------



## hafeezsl

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats. You and me were in same CO in Team 33, But I am still waiting since Dec 2012.


Oh thats long
Whr r u applying frm


----------



## hafeezsl

0z_dream said:


> Congrats, ACS deducted ur 2 yrs or DIAC (i mean is it old or new acs format)


Acs


----------



## samkalu

LookingForward said:


> First of all I would like to thank all the kind people helping out on this forum. Even though I never posted previously I have spend countless hours reading all the different threads and your messages were definitely a big help.
> 
> I've been granted my visa today and words can't describe what I'm feeling right now. My partner and I have been through a lot to get to this stage. I had issues getting the ACS to assess my degree, I didn't achieve the band 8 I planned on for the IELTS, I've been living appart of my partner for the last 7 months due to my work and finally in the last few weeks I heard that DIAC was deducing years of experience.
> 
> ACS did not remove any work experience as I received my first skill assessment before they published the new rules. When they gave me the modified assessment they still used the old template. I was really worried that DIAC would deduce 2 years from my working experience (I have a master degree with a major in ICT). In fact the CO never contacted me and I received a direct grant.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa subclass 189 - offshore applicant - ANZSCO 261313
> 
> ACS: applied 21/02/13
> ACS: 16/04/13 (assesed my French engineering degree as a 2 years master degree + 3.8 years of skilled experience post degree)
> IELTS: 18/04/13 L: 8.5 / R: 9 / W: 7 / S: 7
> ACS: 13/05/13 (assesed my French engineering degree as equivalent to a bachelor and a master degree + 3.8 years of skilled experience post degree)
> EOI: 13/05/13 (60 points)
> Invitation: 15/07/13
> Lodged: 19/07/13
> Grant: 16/08/13
> 
> Now it's time for me to fly to Australia and start a new life!


Really good news that diac didnt reduce marks.all the very best to you.


----------



## Mashtor

Question 49 of form 80: List all education and qualifications undertaken.... From where I should start? from Class one/ Play group  or from Higher Secondary education or from Bachelor degree? :help:


----------



## expatdude

Mashtor said:


> Question 49 of form 80: List all education and qualifications undertaken.... From where I should start? from Class one/ Play group  or from Higher Secondary education? :help:


Haha nice buddy only higher education. Its better to write only realvent education I.e. bachelor or higher.


----------



## rahulmenda

Going there said:


> *rahulmenda*, thats just amazing!!!


Thank you brother


----------



## iamafreak

ambproject said:


> Is it also a possibility that grant is forwarded without case officer?


if all your document are in place and you have uploaded everything, you may get a direct grant without CO getting assigned in the system (it's the other thing that in the backend CO was working on your case, but he just didnt change the status of the application)


----------



## ArizonaUSA

akshay1229 said:


> There are some differences...190 visa grant is quicker than 189. But if you refer timeline of 189, it also gets quick grant. You may have to wait for few weeks more than 190. 189 visa will let you live anywhere, while in 190, u ll be confined to SA. Otherwise, both visas are same in terms of benefits of PR. I don't know how much it takes for SA sponsorship..
> 
> In my opinion, don't wait for 190 sponsorship, go for 189...
> 
> Let other to give comment and refer SA sponsorship timeline, it will give you idea whether u should wait or not...but don't let 189 invitation lapsed...
> Congratulations for invitation..
> By the way, ur occupation??


 thanks for the reply

Psychotherapist is the occupation... how long is the time frame before the invite lapses?

"benefits of PR" please explain the abbreviation "PR"


----------



## Mashtor

Again a question regarding form 80: Question no. 47. give details of all employment including period of unemployment....
I was unemployed from my birthday to the age 5 years (until admitted to school ). Then again 4 months of unemployment between Bachelor and Masters degree (waiting for Masters class to be started)....After Masters degree to now I am working as a University teacher (no unemployment). so what should I write? Should I start from Masters degree completion or I have to mention the 4 months gap between Bachelor and Masters degree??? :help:


----------



## akshay1229

ArizonaUSA said:


> thanks for the reply
> 
> Psychotherapist is the occupation... how long is the time frame before the invite lapses?
> 
> "benefits of PR" please explain the abbreviation "PR"


PR-Permanent Resident. It includes all basic benefits like medical, baby bonus, education and all...and pathway to citizenship..

You have got 2 months to keep your invitation valid..lodge your visa before specified date on invitation.

Good Luck...
Regards, 

Akshay


----------



## akshay1229

Mashtor said:


> Again a question regarding form 80: Question no. 47. give details of all employment including period of unemployment....
> I was unemployed from my birthday to the age 5 years (until admitted to school ). Then again 4 months of unemployment between Bachelor and Masters degree (waiting for Masters class to be started)....After Masters degree to now I am working as a University teacher (no unemployment). so what should I write? Should I start from Masters degree completion or I have to mention the 4 months gap between Bachelor and Masters degree??? :help:


I think you should include time frame immediate after bachelor degree. Just show them what were you doing. i.e. preparing for entrance exam, bla..bla..(keep it logical) etc. etc. or directly you can say that you were waiting for start of master class and it wont affect.

P.S. Please consider other people's opinions too..

Regards,
Akshay


----------



## hiya_hanan

I don't know why are they deducting experience at the first place when things are genuine at the individual's end. God bless. Same here, this is really atrocious


----------



## farshid_mis

akiimanu said:


> hi
> 
> congrats to folks who got grant today, good to hear that. We have completed 2 months since we lodged 189. I am planning to call DIAC . I want to know what all details would be asked by them for verification on call, reason for asking is my friend who is onshore is going to call. providing TRN number is sufficient or any other details needed too.
> People with prior exp pls share the details.
> Thanks in advance!!!


They will ask all details of your application like TRN, passport num, your email, address, ... to confirm your identity.


----------



## felix2020

hiya_hanan said:


> I don't know why are they deducting experience at the first place when things are genuine at the individual's end. God bless. Same here, this is really atrocious


It's not about the authenticity or genuineness. It's about whether that particular experience is comparable to that of current Australian labor market.


----------



## hiya_hanan

felix2020 said:


> It's not about the authenticity or genuineness. It's about whether that particular experience is comparable to that of current Australian labor market.


Then what is the point in doing the assessment ? before EOI ? For Eg; I fall under 189 - 2631111 [ Network Administrator in IT ] this job is demanding in Australia & through out the world considered a hot skill. I am just keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed: - would they really be doing it or not


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Currently we have 10 people who lodged their VISA application before 10th August and wish all of them to get Co/VISA grant this week.

rocky balboa (2nd Jul), amitgupte (3rd Jul), Andy2013 (13th Jul), Jinesh (18th Jul), wyn (22nd Jul), Shyam (24th Jul), solarik (1st Aug), rahu (5th Aug), Rizwan (6th Aug), Vandna (6th Aug)

All the best buddies.


----------



## vinnie88

mirza_755 said:


> Congrats. You and me were in same CO in Team 33, But I am still waiting since Dec 2012.


Hey Mirza, 

Have you fully answered all the questions on form 80 ? 

I think complete answers backed by extra supporting documentation could accelerate your security check process since Form80 plays an important role. 

Also, email your CO ( if you havent done so in the past 2 months ) and ask them for a status update just to remind them of your case. Sometimes they just forget things! who knows

best of luck


----------



## LookingForward

joejohn said:


> Congratulations!! When are you planning to fly?


Within two or three weeks. Depends mainly on the tickets' price!



anujmalhotra262 said:


> Congratulations!!! all the best!!


Good luck to you too!



ashifiqbal said:


> Now that you've got your grant by applying just a day ahead of me... I suppose I would get mine by this week... Please keep me in your prayers guyz....


Yes I'm sure you'll get yours in the next two weeks.



samkalu said:


> Really good news that diac didnt reduce marks.all the very best to you.


Yes my partner and I were delighted


----------



## CaptainR

Still not seen anything on the eVisa website to suggest my Medicals have been processed. Just hoping that it was done on paper rather then eHealth that its all ok...


----------



## felix2020

ambproject said:


> there are few August applicant who got case officers a certain member applied on second august i believe also got grant so you never know may be just may be agents also have some influence


I guess it's quicker if the applicant is onshore and he is not claiming any overseas work experience.


----------



## kidstyx

Hi, does anybody know if say getting 70 points on the point system means the EOI and visa application process for 189 is likely to take quicker than say someone with 60 points??


----------



## felix2020

kidstyx said:


> Hi, does anybody know if say getting 70 points on the point system means the EOI and visa application process for 189 is likely to take quicker than say someone with 60 points??


EOI will be processed quicker but not the visa application process.


----------



## JaxSantiago

kidstyx said:


> Hi, does anybody know if say getting 70 points on the point system means the EOI and visa application process for 189 is likely to take quicker than say someone with 60 points??


Yes for the invite. Applicants with higher score get priority over the others. If you look around, you'll see that some users with 60 points are waiting for their invites still, whereas others with 65 and above and have submitted later have got theirs.

I think the SkillSelect report mentions this (as cut off).

As for 189, I doubt the points matter. I think it's about how you prepared your documents etc. Some opt to frontload some documents, while others opt to wait for the Case Officer to ask for them.


----------



## kidstyx

felix2020 said:


> EOI will be processed quicker but not the visa application process.


Thanks!

Is there perhaps some factors that affect the length of visa application then? For example, if for a certain skill/profession, the number of visa applications are much lower than another profession, then the visa application process could perhaps be quicker?


----------



## JaxSantiago

kidstyx said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is there perhaps some factors that affect the length of visa application then? For example, if for a certain skill/profession, the number of visa applications are much lower than another profession, then the visa application process could perhaps be quicker?


Based on what I read in this forum, some factors that can affect processing time are:

- Security checks
- Verification checks (about your employment etc)

I think what you cited above is taken cared of already at the EOI level (based on quotas set for annually).


----------



## kidstyx

JaxSantiago said:


> Based on what I read in this forum, some factors that can affect processing time are:
> 
> - Security checks
> - Verification checks (about your employment etc)
> 
> I think what you cited above is taken cared of already at the EOI level (based on quotas set for annually).



Ok. Thank you so much!


----------



## manan_1986

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Currently we have 10 people who lodged their VISA application before 10th August and wish all of them to get Co/VISA grant this week.
> 
> rocky balboa (2nd Jul), amitgupte (3rd Jul), Andy2013 (13th Jul), Jinesh (18th Jul), wyn (22nd Jul), Shyam (24th Jul), solarik (1st Aug), rahu (5th Aug), Rizwan (6th Aug), Vandna (6th Aug)
> 
> All the best buddies.


U r missin me mate....


----------



## D D

I had submitted the relationship proof yesterday, had anyone experience the duration taken for Grant after submission of Relationship proof. 

Please share your experience.

Rgds
DD


----------



## arsyeed

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Currently we have 10 people who lodged their VISA application before 10th August and wish all of them to get Co/VISA grant this week.
> 
> rocky balboa (2nd Jul), amitgupte (3rd Jul), Andy2013 (13th Jul), Jinesh (18th Jul), wyn (22nd Jul), Shyam (24th Jul), solarik (1st Aug), rahu (5th Aug), Rizwan (6th Aug), Vandna (6th Aug)
> 
> All the best buddies.


me 2


----------



## Chemfuture

Hi Again, I have one more issue on my hand, my wife's old passport had her Given name and Family name interchanged on the passport and she has travelled on that passport a couple of times...Now is that it is expired and she has a new passport with the correct Given & family name.

Should i declare it anywhere or Do this affect my application any ways? I'm adding her in my 190 application.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Mashtor

I have completed my form 80. But facing problem with scan and upload. If I scan the 18 pages with 200 dpi the size of the file exceeds 5mb limit. On the other hand, If I keep the file size below 5mb, the quality of scan become very poor. What could I do? Please :help: from your experience.


----------



## Tans

mayankp said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Finally the day has come. I saw my grant letter on my evisa page today.
> 
> Great feeling, sense of achievement.
> 
> Just to give an example of importance of this forum for me, I have yet not informed my family, the first update I am giving to the members of this forum.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you.
> 
> Mayank


Mate you rock man.. Congrats... totally understand how well we get addicted to this forum and there is nothing wrong in thinking this as our family!!!


----------



## adc14

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Currently we have 10 people who lodged their VISA application before 10th August and wish all of them to get Co/VISA grant this week.
> 
> rocky balboa (2nd Jul), amitgupte (3rd Jul), Andy2013 (13th Jul), Jinesh (18th Jul), wyn (22nd Jul), Shyam (24th Jul), solarik (1st Aug), rahu (5th Aug), Rizwan (6th Aug), Vandna (6th Aug)
> 
> All the best buddies.


Me also! (Aug 5)


----------



## oz_prrules

Mashtor said:


> I have completed my form 80. But facing problem with scan and upload. If I scan the 18 pages with 200 dpi the size of the file exceeds 5mb limit. On the other hand, If I keep the file size below 5mb, the quality of scan become very poor. What could I do? Please :help: from your experience.


Sacn with high dpi.. Converet them into a one PDF file. Then SAVE AS pdf file into old pfd version 8 or less...


----------



## cprem79

PDHUNT said:


> Hi Akshay,
> 
> you will be getting the mail form CO for PCC requirement.
> You can not get the PCC reference letter same as Medicals.
> So have patience and :fingerscrossed:.


PDHunt, let me clarify you this.
Some countries need a request letter from the immigration authorities before issuing the PCC (Ex. Japan)
And I was also reading from this forum that the Passport office in Vadodara also strictly requested for a request letter to proceed further with the Indian PCC.
So if Akshay has already the CO contact, please send an email with proper reasons and request them to send the letter.
The CO will certainly do it.


----------



## iamafreak

D D said:


> I had submitted the relationship proof yesterday, had anyone experience the duration taken for Grant after submission of Relationship proof.
> 
> Please share your experience.
> 
> Rgds
> DD


You may get your grant anytime now, in case nothing else is missing in your documents.


----------



## cprem79

akshay1229 said:


> hey guys..please reply me...
> 
> On CO allocation, will I get PCC request
> 1. by link on e-visa page or
> 2. by email or
> 3. by both??
> 
> Please reply who got visa and uploaded PCC on CO request.?


If you hadn't submitted the PCC before CO has contacted you, then the request will come via email from the CO and on the eVisa page, the status of "Evidence of Character" will be shown as "Requested".
But if you need a PCC request letter to be submitted to the relevant authorities, then you have to ask CO stating the reasons for that, through email to send it to you.


----------



## Ben 10

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Currently we have 10 people who lodged their VISA application before 10th August and wish all of them to get Co/VISA grant this week.
> 
> rocky balboa (2nd Jul), amitgupte (3rd Jul), Andy2013 (13th Jul), Jinesh (18th Jul), wyn (22nd Jul), Shyam (24th Jul), solarik (1st Aug), rahu (5th Aug), Rizwan (6th Aug), Vandna (6th Aug)
> 
> All the best buddies.


Ypu are Missing me Friend !!!


----------



## Ben 10

akshay1229 said:


> I think you should include time frame immediate after bachelor degree. Just show them what were you doing. i.e. preparing for entrance exam, bla..bla..(keep it logical) etc. etc. or directly you can say that you were waiting for start of master class and it wont affect.
> 
> P.S. Please consider other people's opinions too..
> 
> Regards,
> Akshay


Can you add your Signature akshay


----------



## Gurpreethm

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Currently we have 10 people who lodged their VISA application before 10th August and wish all of them to get Co/VISA grant this week.
> 
> rocky balboa (2nd Jul), amitgupte (3rd Jul), Andy2013 (13th Jul), Jinesh (18th Jul), wyn (22nd Jul), Shyam (24th Jul), solarik (1st Aug), rahu (5th Aug), Rizwan (6th Aug), Vandna (6th Aug)
> 
> All the best buddies.


Me too

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ben 10

Gurpreethm said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Dont worry everyone in the Co List


----------



## akshay1229

cprem79 said:


> PDHunt, let me clarify you this.
> Some countries need a request letter from the immigration authorities before issuing the PCC (Ex. Japan)
> And I was also reading from this forum that the Passport office in Vadodara also strictly requested for a request letter to proceed further with the Indian PCC.
> So if Akshay has already the CO contact, please send an email with proper reasons and request them to send the letter.
> The CO will certainly do it.


Yes buddy..I am from Vadodara...and an arrogant, rude, impolite, unpolished (so many adjectives) lady, who has become obstacle for PCC. So waiting for CO.. I had submitted all but form 80, 1221(if required, I kept it ready) and PCC.


----------



## akshay1229

cprem79 said:


> If you hadn't submitted the PCC before CO has contacted you, then the request will come via email from the CO and on the eVisa page, the status of "Evidence of Character" will be shown as "Requested".
> But if you need a PCC request letter to be submitted to the relevant authorities, then you have to ask CO stating the reasons for that, through email to send it to you.


Yes.okay will do that on allocation of CO..


----------



## akshay1229

Tans said:


> Mate you rock man.. Congrats... totally understand how well we get addicted to this forum and there is nothing wrong in thinking this as our family!!!


Yes, PD...its like family, we never met or talked but particularly, a person is giving image by his name.. its good to know that we all share our joyous moments together being unknown to each other...thats great..


----------



## Colombo

akshay1229 said:


> Yes, PD...its like family, we never met or talked but particularly, a person is giving image by his name.. its good to know that we all share our joyous moments together being unknown to each other...thats great..


Dear all

I feel blank. No update on anything. Please cheer me up.....

XXX


----------



## KHG

Friends.. here is a query.. as per Vetassess the applicant should have experience of atleast one year in past five years. However mine is 10 months. My degree is highly relevant to my occupation (MBA HRM--- HR ADVISOR). Can I still give a try ? Because in the past ten years, my experience is for 5.5 yrs. Please advice


----------



## drshk

hello all, any co allocations or grants today??


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*grants or co allocation*

guys any granst or co for today pl update  NO MORE GRANTS BY DIAC .................?????????????


----------



## lachuupriya

Dear All,

Yesterday I received an email from CO requesting for Singapore PCC.
Today I applied for it, 08-Oct collection of PCC.

Another wait starting


----------



## mithu93ku

Mashtor said:


> I have completed my form 80. But facing problem with scan and upload. If I scan the 18 pages with 200 dpi the size of the file exceeds 5mb limit. On the other hand, If I keep the file size below 5mb, the quality of scan become very poor. What could I do? Please :help: from your experience.


Why aren't you reading Thread Form 80 thoroughly? Loads of options discussed there.


----------



## Vijay24

Mashtor said:


> I have completed my form 80. But facing problem with scan and upload. If I scan the 18 pages with 200 dpi the size of the file exceeds 5mb limit. On the other hand, If I keep the file size below 5mb, the quality of scan become very poor. What could I do? Please :help: from your experience.


Why are you scanning? You can fill all the pages online and save. Take print out of the last page, sign it and scan that sheet and merge with other pages in one pdf and upload in your Visa page.


----------



## shyam

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Currently we have 10 people who lodged their VISA application before 10th August and wish all of them to get Co/VISA grant this week.
> 
> rocky balboa (2nd Jul), amitgupte (3rd Jul), Andy2013 (13th Jul), Jinesh (18th Jul), wyn (22nd Jul), Shyam (24th Jul), solarik (1st Aug), rahu (5th Aug), Rizwan (6th Aug), Vandna (6th Aug)
> 
> All the best buddies.


I guess this time i did not miss anyone. If i did please add.
Also, can i have the occupation code for each of the guy waiting for CO/Grant

Ben 10 (13 June)
Gurpreethm (16 June)
arsyeed (26 June )
manan_1986 (27th June)
rocky balboa (2nd Jul), 
amitgupte (3rd Jul), 
Andy2013 (13th Jul), 
Jinesh (18th Jul), 
wyn (22nd Jul), 
Shyam (24th Jul), -261313
solarik (1st Aug), 
rahu (5th Aug), 
adc14 (5 Aug)
Rizwan (6th Aug), 
Vandna (6th Aug),


----------



## starwars123

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Currently we have 10 people who lodged their VISA application before 10th August and wish all of them to get Co/VISA grant this week.
> 
> rocky balboa (2nd Jul), amitgupte (3rd Jul), Andy2013 (13th Jul), Jinesh (18th Jul), wyn (22nd Jul), Shyam (24th Jul), solarik (1st Aug), rahu (5th Aug), Rizwan (6th Aug), Vandna (6th Aug)
> 
> All the best buddies.


BUddy.. waah You missed me


----------



## Vijay24

Flight booked for Perth! 

Bangalore > Kuala Lumpur > Perth on January-1st.
00:20 start time, will reach Perth by 15:00


----------



## solarik

shyam said:


> i guess this time i did not miss anyone. If i did please add.
> Also, can i have the occupation code for each of the guy waiting for co/grant
> 
> ben 10 (13 june)
> gurpreethm (16 june)
> arsyeed (26 june )
> manan_1986 (27th june)
> rocky balboa (2nd jul),
> amitgupte (3rd jul),
> andy2013 (13th jul),
> jinesh (18th jul),
> wyn (22nd jul),
> shyam (24th jul), -261313
> solarik (1st aug), - 262113
> rahu (5th aug),
> adc14 (5 aug)
> rizwan (6th aug),
> vandna (6th aug),


262113


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

shyam said:


> I guess this time i did not miss anyone. If i did please add.
> Also, can i have the occupation code for each of the guy waiting for CO/Grant
> 
> Ben 10 (13 June)
> Gurpreethm (16 June)
> arsyeed (26 June )
> manan_1986 (27th June)
> rocky balboa (2nd Jul),
> amitgupte (3rd Jul),
> Andy2013 (13th Jul),
> Jinesh (18th Jul),
> wyn (22nd Jul),
> Shyam (24th Jul), -261313
> solarik (1st Aug),
> rahu (5th Aug),
> adc14 (5 Aug)
> Rizwan (6th Aug),
> Vandna (6th Aug),


Sorry for missing you (Ben_10, Gurpreethm, arsyeedguys, starwars, manan_1986, adc14) guys. Thanks for all the members who just added their details in the tracker sheet. 

Looking at the tracker sheet, we have more than 15 people who lodged their VISA application before 10th August and yet to get a CO against their case


----------



## Gurpreethm

Still no news status is same on eVisa ;(


----------



## mithu93ku

shyam said:


> I guess this time i did not miss anyone. If i did please add.
> Also, can i have the occupation code for each of the guy waiting for CO/Grant
> 
> Ben 10 (13 June)
> Gurpreethm (16 June)
> arsyeed (26 June )
> manan_1986 (27th June)
> rocky balboa (2nd Jul),
> amitgupte (3rd Jul),
> Andy2013 (13th Jul),
> Jinesh (18th Jul),
> wyn (22nd Jul),
> Shyam (24th Jul), -261313
> solarik (1st Aug),
> rahu (5th Aug),
> adc14 (5 Aug)
> Rizwan (6th Aug),
> Vandna (6th Aug),


You should include these folks also ( up to 10 Aug,2013)
*GulPak
Ishaanchal
Gtaark
Saintkamy
sinuma
AParwar
rock erwin
lachuupriya
IndianOZ
Whizzard
Amitso
Ram2013
ramanj
anshuashu
NSW2613
Moaiz_BD
Chan
ssaditya
Chinnu Bangalore*


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Hi Mithu, we only listed the ones who doesn't even have a Co against their case


----------



## ashifiqbal

Another day is passing... anybody got the golden mail?


----------



## Ben 10

shyam said:


> I guess this time i did not miss anyone. If i did please add.
> Also, can i have the occupation code for each of the guy waiting for CO/Grant
> 
> Ben 10 (13 June)
> Gurpreethm (16 June)
> arsyeed (26 June )
> manan_1986 (27th June)
> rocky balboa (2nd Jul),
> amitgupte (3rd Jul),
> Andy2013 (13th Jul),
> Jinesh (18th Jul),
> wyn (22nd Jul),
> Shyam (24th Jul), -261313
> solarik (1st Aug),
> rahu (5th Aug),
> adc14 (5 Aug)
> Rizwan (6th Aug),
> Vandna (6th Aug),




Thanx for adding me 1st in your list  shyam


----------



## Ben 10

Gurpreethm said:


> Still no news status is same on eVisa ;(


Me too Still no Change 
When the Change comes for me


----------



## mayankp

sre375 said:


> Congratulations Mayank. This is indeed wonderful news. Pls do keep me posted on your move. All the very best.


Thanks sre, PM me your gtalk/skype id so that we can remain in touch.


----------



## JaxSantiago

As previously shared, what used to be an "Organize your health examination" link has been changed to:



> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


for me & my wife. However, I noticed that it's unchanged for our child. Does that mean that the clinic has yet to upload our child's medical result? We all took the medical and xray tests on the same day.


----------



## mayankp

akshay1229 said:


> Yes buddy..I am from Vadodara...and an arrogant, rude, impolite, unpolished (so many adjectives) lady, who has become obstacle for PCC. So waiting for CO.. I had submitted all but form 80, 1221(if required, I kept it ready) and PCC.


Hey Akshay

FYI, that lady has been transferred due to lot of complaints. Now there is a male APO but still I feel you wait for request from CO.


----------



## ramanj

Hey yesterday I uploaded the PCC on evisa page. Nw the status has changed from Requested to Required


----------



## SunnyK

Add me too into the list.. Seems like access to the tracker is restricted!!!


----------



## mike alic

lachuupriya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Yesterday I received an email from CO requesting for Singapore PCC.
> Today I applied for it, 08-Oct collection of PCC.
> 
> Another wait starting


For SG PCC, do we need CO request? or PCC can be issued prior to CO request? 
also you need to go down and collect?


----------



## Gurpreethm

ramanj said:


> Hey yesterday I uploaded the PCC on evisa page. Nw the status has changed from Requested to Required


Wait for 1 or 2 days it will be converted into recived.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## tihor

Any idea what date MOC is processing medicals?


----------



## manan_1986

Ben 10 said:


> Me too Still no Change
> When the Change comes for me


I have a CO from Adel team 2 and i think they are really slow, From the list given by one of our friend I think there are only 4 of us June applicants.. I dont know how long do we have to wait???


----------



## Gurpreethm

manan_1986 said:


> I have a CO from Adel team 2 and i think they are really slow, From the list given by one of our friend I think there are only 4 of us June applicants.. I dont know how long do we have to wait???


My application is also with team 2

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## SunnyK

Guys... 

Help needed!!!

Is VETASSESS assessment for qualifications through Points Test Advice mandatory if skills assessing authority doesnt assess your qualification.


----------



## felix2020

ambproject said:


> I don't know what they are up to but one thing is certain they just let you pass all the hurdles and create every thing as hurdle in your last step delays , objections every things and before two months or so case officers are allocated in maximum two weeks but now even there is some certain 190 applicant who not assigned case officer even after 2.5 months ridiculous


Case officer allocation completely depends on application volume and whether the candidate is onshore or offshore. Current case officer allocation time is 5 weeks for 190 and 8 weeks for 189.


----------



## tihor

SunnyK said:


> Guys...
> 
> Help needed!!!
> 
> Is VETASSESS assessment for qualifications through Points Test Advice mandatory if skills assessing authority doesnt assess your qualification.


As far as I understand, you need your qualifications assessed only if Assessing Authority or DIAC requests to do so. It is documented in the form (last page instructions) for points test advice.


----------



## starwars123

mike alic said:


> For SG PCC, do we need CO request? or PCC can be issued prior to CO request?
> also you need to go down and collect?


For sg pcc letter from co is mandatory. It takes 15 working days (3weeks) for foreigners. Collection not sure though. They do have a option to courier if you stay abroad.


----------



## akshay1229

mayankp said:


> Hey Akshay
> 
> FYI, that lady has been transferred due to lot of complaints. Now there is a male APO but still I feel you wait for request from CO.


Thanks mayank, 
should I give a try again.?


----------



## Ben 10

manan_1986 said:


> I have a CO from Adel team 2 and i think they are really slow, From the list given by one of our friend I think there are only 4 of us June applicants.. I dont know how long do we have to wait???


Yes , i agree to you .. ADL team 2 is very slow comparatively..
we pray our best , let our luck works !!!


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> Yes , i agree to you .. ADL team 2 is very slow comparatively..
> we pray our best , let our luck works !!!


My CO was from ADL team 2. He is very fast!


----------



## roposh

Today looks like one of those 'DRY' days where no grant is issued.

Hope it turns into an overwhelmingly good day by the end of today. 

Goodluck to all.

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## soumyo11

Folks...When I login to the page today, I saw some change in the status. Need some suggestion on what they may indicate. I guess a CO has been assigned. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Previously (Even yesterday) docs were showing as either received or recommended). Today I see them as Received & Not Required (For Australian Education / Work exp).

Also for two docs, it is showing as requested, but I have not seen any email. I'm checking with my agent in case they received something. In the meantime, wanted to check with the forum members.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ambproject said:


> Rocky I truly believe you should call DIAC and have some kind of chat with them as three month not mention on their site even for 189 or there must be some thing that you may be allocated case officer but he prefers to si behind the scene


I did an hour ago. Not allocated yet. maybe they already did within that one hour


----------



## Birender

LookingForward said:


> First of all I would like to thank all the kind people helping out on this forum. Even though I never posted previously I have spend countless hours reading all the different threads and your messages were definitely a big help.
> 
> I've been granted my visa today and words can't describe what I'm feeling right now. My partner and I have been through a lot to get to this stage. I had issues getting the ACS to assess my degree, I didn't achieve the band 8 I planned on for the IELTS, I've been living appart of my partner for the last 7 months due to my work and finally in the last few weeks I heard that DIAC was deducing years of experience.
> 
> ACS did not remove any work experience as I received my first skill assessment before they published the new rules. When they gave me the modified assessment they still used the old template. I was really worried that DIAC would deduce 2 years from my working experience (I have a master degree with a major in ICT). In fact the CO never contacted me and I received a direct grant.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 
> Visa subclass 189 - offshore applicant - ANZSCO 261313
> 
> ACS: applied 21/02/13
> ACS: 16/04/13 (assesed my French engineering degree as a 2 years master degree + 3.8 years of skilled experience post degree)
> IELTS: 18/04/13 L: 8.5 / R: 9 / W: 7 / S: 7
> ACS: 13/05/13 (assesed my French engineering degree as equivalent to a bachelor and a master degree + 3.8 years of skilled experience post degree)
> EOI: 13/05/13 (60 points)
> Invitation: 15/07/13
> Lodged: 19/07/13
> Grant: 16/08/13
> 
> Now it's time for me to fly to Australia and start a new life!


how many points you claimed for your workex?


----------



## bhaskaravamsee

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and need some help you guys.

On Sep 15th I received the invitation for 189 visa. I'm applying on my own. So need some help in the process.

1. Do we have to finish our medicals before applying for visa? If so how do we do it?
2. Also while applying for visa, there is no option to upload any document. Am I right? Is it that after we pay the visa charge, we will be given link to upload the documents?
3. Also when do we have to apply for PCC? Is it after lodging the visa application?

Request you to help me with your answers.

Thanks,
Vamsee


----------



## ram2013

mithu93ku said:


> You should include these folks also ( up to 10 Aug,2013)
> GulPak
> Ishaanchal
> Gtaark
> Saintkamy
> sinuma
> AParwar
> rock erwin
> lachuupriya
> IndianOZ
> Whizzard
> Amitso
> Ram2013
> ramanj
> anshuashu
> NSW2613
> Moaiz_BD
> Chan
> ssaditya
> Chinnu Bangalore


Hi muthu,

Thanks for adding me .

Short update:
For me CO is assigned on August 15th n until now no news. I called DIAC yesterday n they told me CO is working on my application n will get back to me if they need more docs. My medicals are clear n received by DIAC. 

Presume CO is having more applications n ttd the reason taking longer time. My CO is from Adelaide team 8.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## pulikali

bhaskaravamsee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and need some help you guys.
> 
> On Sep 15th I received the invitation for 189 visa. I'm applying on my own. So need some help in the process.
> 
> 1. Do we have to finish our medicals before applying for visa? If so how do we do it?
> 2. Also while applying for visa, there is no option to upload any document. Am I right? Is it that after we pay the visa charge, we will be given link to upload the documents?
> 3. Also when do we have to apply for PCC? Is it after lodging the visa application?
> 
> Request you to help me with your answers.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vamsee




1. Do we have to finish our medicals before applying for visa? If so how do we do it? 

*Medicals to be done after applying for Visa and getting your HAP Id. *

2. Also while applying for visa, there is no option to upload any document. Am I right? Is it that after we pay the visa charge, we will be given link to upload the documents?

*Correct. Documents upload option comes after visa charges are paid. *

3. Also when do we have to apply for PCC? Is it after lodging the visa application?

*PCC can be applied even before visa application as most countries PCC's are valid for a year. *


~~~


----------



## Rocky Balboa

How do we multi-quote?


----------



## symphony

Hello All, 

From this thread , I got an impression that we have to manually fill and upload form80.
I thought the visa application was online!! 

Please advise. 

Thanks


----------



## ruchkal

symphony said:


> Hello All,
> 
> From this thread , I got an impression that we have to manually fill and upload form80.
> I thought the visa application was online!!
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Visa application is online. You can't fill it manually

Don't fill form 80 manually. Fill it from computer. The last page (Page 17) where the signature should be included, should be filled manually, scan and send..

Apart from that, don't fill anything manually. It can create issues due to misreading of spellings..

All the best...


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> My CO was from ADL team 2. He is very fast!


I think he may came for substitute from some other team


----------



## gtaark

Missed me "Gtaark - May 23, 2013"



ChinnuBangalore said:


> Sorry for missing you (Ben_10, Gurpreethm, arsyeedguys, starwars, manan_1986, adc14) guys. Thanks for all the members who just added their details in the tracker sheet.
> 
> Looking at the tracker sheet, we have more than 15 people who lodged their VISA application before 10th August and yet to get a CO against their case


----------



## amitso

shyam said:


> I guess this time i did not miss anyone. If i did please add.
> Also, can i have the occupation code for each of the guy waiting for CO/Grant
> 
> Ben 10 (13 June)
> Gurpreethm (16 June)
> arsyeed (26 June )
> manan_1986 (27th June)
> rocky balboa (2nd Jul),
> amitgupte (3rd Jul),
> AmitSO (10th Jul)
> Andy2013 (13th Jul),
> Jinesh (18th Jul),
> wyn (22nd Jul),
> Shyam (24th Jul), -261313
> solarik (1st Aug),
> rahu (5th Aug),
> adc14 (5 Aug)
> Rizwan (6th Aug),
> Vandna (6th Aug),


Added mine


----------



## PDHUNT

akshay1229 said:


> Thanks mayank,
> should I give a try again.?


Hi Akshay,

Remember you can re-schedule your online application twice only and after that your money will lost and you have to get the fresh appointment. You have waited this long so few more day.

Good Luck


----------



## D D

D D said:


> I had submitted the relationship proof yesterday, had anyone experience the duration taken for Grant after submission of Relationship proof.
> 
> Please share your experience.
> 
> Rgds
> DD





Can anyone help me with the query.


----------



## amitso

No Grants Today...!!!


----------



## symphony

ruchkal said:


> Visa application is online. You can't fill it manually
> 
> Don't fill form 80 manually. Fill it from computer. The last page (Page 17) where the signature should be included, should be filled manually, scan and send..
> 
> Apart from that, don't fill anything manually. It can create issues due to misreading of spellings..
> 
> All the best...


Thanks for your advice, 

One more question ! 

Is it required for just primary applicant or all applicants? 

Thanks


----------



## himanarw

not a regular day m sure.. dont know where to start from :

was driving to work as ususl stuck in traffic jam ..

My fone notified me about a mail i neglected it thinking my boss is again after my arse on the work left behind last eve..

however It was from CO suggesting my grant letter  still cant blv it and parked my car on the freeway itself and typing this  wooooohooooooo

Timeline is as follows :

ACS 28feb - 30May
EOI recvd(60points) : 17may
Appl loged : 23June
Co alloacted : 30Aug
addl documents requested : 2Sep
Add documents uploaded : 10th Sep
MEd Uploaded : 12sep
Grant : 17mins ago 

I still cant blv it happened 

Cant wait to see my frns back in Melb 

Heidelberg West I am coming again 

woooohooooooooo

Guys I am sure you will rev ur grants soon ..

Have faith and have patience its on the way already...

Cheers 
GodBless All 

Thanks for sucha support and suggestions through a forum 

I am so bad at expressing myself and so to end this post.

wooohhoooooooooo


----------



## Simple99

Hi Guys,

Quick Question on on-line visa state changes.

will the relevant status is changed while CO do the processing ???????????. for me, system show "*received*" for in front of all the submitted documents.

ex : "received" to " Finalize" 

please answerrrrrr


----------



## ruchkal

symphony said:


> Thanks for your advice,
> 
> One more question !
> 
> Is it required for just primary applicant or all applicants?
> 
> Thanks


Form 80 should be given for all applicants over 18 years of age. Follow this thread as well http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/157954-form-80-a.html

Regards

Ruchkal


----------



## amitso

Today is a Australian Citizenship Day..!!

So DIAC must be busy with the ceremony, I dont think we will have grants today.

Department of Immigration and Citizenship: Australian Citizenship Day


----------



## Gurpreethm

Simple99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Quick Question on on-line visa state changes.
> 
> will the relevant status is changed while CO do the processing ???????????. for me, system show "received" for in front of all the submitted documents.
> 
> ex : "received" to " Finalize"
> 
> please answerrrrrr


What is getting displayed in you eVisa status recived or finalize?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## gtaark

Same here..since May 23 

I don't know when CO decides to change the status...maybe at the last stage of visa grant.



Simple99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Quick Question on on-line visa state changes.
> 
> will the relevant status is changed while CO do the processing ???????????. for me, system show "*received*" for in front of all the submitted documents.
> 
> ex : "received" to " Finalize"
> 
> please answerrrrrr


----------



## ssaditya

chinnubanglore did u get co allocation?


----------



## soumyo11

Folks...When I login to the page today, I saw some change in the status. Need some suggestion on what they may indicate. I guess a CO has been assigned. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Previously (Even yesterday) docs were showing as either received or recommended). Today I see them as Received & Not Required (For Australian Education / Work exp).

Also for two docs, it is showing as requested, but I have not seen any email. I'm checking with my agent in case they received something. In the meantime, wanted to check with the forum members.


----------



## Simple99

Gurpreethm said:


> What is getting displayed in you eVisa status recived or finalize?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum



RIGHT TOP CORNER :: IN Progresss


i want to know status in front of submitted documents ? ANY idea.....


----------



## srinu_srn

adding mine...
srinu_srn (261313)


----------



## Gurpreethm

Simple99 said:


> RIGHT TOP CORNER :: IN Progresss
> 
> i want to know status in front of submitted documents ? ANY idea.....


Most of them are in 'Recived', some are in recomanded and one is in 'Not Required' status.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ben 10 said:


> Yes , i agree to you .. ADL team 2 is very slow comparatively..
> we pray our best , let our luck works !!!





manan_1986 said:


> I have a CO from Adel team 2 and i think they are really slow, From the list given by one of our friend I think there are only 4 of us June applicants.. I dont know how long do we have to wait???





Gurpreethm said:


> My application is also with team 2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum





mithu93ku said:


> My CO was from ADL team 2. He is very fast!


I came to know from the operator at DIAC today that this team is processing my file. Are they really slow? Can we contact them to know the status. She also said, there is nothing they require from me. Medicals are fine.

She also said CO may not be assigned at all if documents are complete. No CO yet. She did not give the timeframe for CO allocation.

Any suggestions *mithu*? She gave me their email address. I sent them an email. I doubt they will reply.


----------



## IndianOZ

Dear Expat Friends,

Good morning. This morning has brought us the most awaited mail of the time. The GOLDEN MAIL!!

Thanks to my God, CO, my expat friends and my agent.

I am so happy and pray to God to grant visas to all of you who are waiting and best of luck for your future to those who have been granted visa so far.

Love this forum......


----------



## ssaditya

i have a doubt from my frd.....after pr we have to stay in nominated state for 2 years does it mean any 2 years or first two years??
even i have same doubt if it any two years it will easy for me to do 6 months renewal course in my present state


----------



## amitso

IndianOZ said:


> Dear Expat Friends,
> 
> Good morning. This morning has brought us the most awaited mail of the time. The GOLDEN MAIL!!
> 
> Thanks to my God, CO, my expat friends and my agent.
> 
> I am so happy and pray to God to grant visas to all of you who are waiting and best of luck for your future to those who have been granted visa so far.
> 
> Love this forum......


Congratulations..!!

Please add your timeline..


----------



## gtaark

Congrats and best of luck..

Plz share your timeline.





IndianOZ said:


> Dear Expat Friends,
> 
> Good morning. This morning has brought us the most awaited mail of the time. The GOLDEN MAIL!!
> 
> Thanks to my God, CO, my expat friends and my agent.
> 
> I am so happy and pray to God to grant visas to all of you who are waiting and best of luck for your future to those who have been granted visa so far.
> 
> Love this forum......


----------



## Ben 10

IndianOZ said:


> Dear Expat Friends,
> 
> Good morning. This morning has brought us the most awaited mail of the time. The GOLDEN MAIL!!
> 
> Thanks to my God, CO, my expat friends and my agent.
> 
> I am so happy and pray to God to grant visas to all of you who are waiting and best of luck for your future to those who have been granted visa so far.
> 
> Love this forum......


Congrats please do add Signature !! it would be helpful !!


----------



## ssaditya

IndianOZ said:


> Dear Expat Friends,
> 
> Good morning. This morning has brought us the most awaited mail of the time. The GOLDEN MAIL!!
> 
> Thanks to my God, CO, my expat friends and my agent.
> 
> I am so happy and pray to God to grant visas to all of you who are waiting and best of luck for your future to those who have been granted visa so far.
> 
> Love this forum......


wow congratulations for ur golden mail :cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Ben 10

ssaditya said:


> i have a doubt from my frd.....after pr we have to stay in nominated state for 2 years does it mean any 2 years or first two years??
> even i have same doubt if it any two years it will easy for me to do 6 months renewal course in my present state


1st two years for some state, and Any 2 yr for some state !


----------



## Mashtor

IndianOZ said:


> Dear Expat Friends,
> 
> Good morning. This morning has brought us the most awaited mail of the time. The GOLDEN MAIL!!
> 
> Thanks to my God, CO, my expat friends and my agent.
> 
> I am so happy and pray to God to grant visas to all of you who are waiting and best of luck for your future to those who have been granted visa so far.
> 
> Love this forum......


CONGRATULATION!! Please share your timeline and which team your CO belongs?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

IndianOZ said:


> Dear Expat Friends,
> 
> Good morning. This morning has brought us the most awaited mail of the time. The GOLDEN MAIL!!
> 
> Thanks to my God, CO, my expat friends and my agent.
> 
> I am so happy and pray to God to grant visas to all of you who are waiting and best of luck for your future to those who have been granted visa so far.
> 
> Love this forum......


Dude finally you got it...congrats..

which team were u assigned? please elaborate your timeline...:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig:


----------



## ishaanchal

shyam said:


> I guess this time i did not miss anyone. If i did please add.
> Also, can i have the occupation code for each of the guy waiting for CO/Grant
> Ishaanchal (5 May)
> Ben 10 (13 June)
> Gurpreethm (16 June)
> arsyeed (26 June )
> manan_1986 (27th June)
> rocky balboa (2nd Jul),
> amitgupte (3rd Jul),
> Andy2013 (13th Jul),
> Jinesh (18th Jul),
> wyn (22nd Jul),
> Shyam (24th Jul), -261313
> solarik (1st Aug),
> rahu (5th Aug),
> adc14 (5 Aug)
> Rizwan (6th Aug),
> Vandna (6th Aug),


You missed me ! I should top the chart ! hehe !


----------



## akiimanu

farshid_mis said:


> They will ask all details of your application like TRN, passport num, your email, address, ... to confirm your identity.


Thanks called them and got to know CO is assigned already.


----------



## ishaanchal

Rocky Balboa said:


> Dude finally you got it...congrats..
> 
> which team were u assigned? please elaborate your timeline...:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig:


Rocky, i read ur post ! Dont worry..You'll get a Direct Grant !

Cheers


----------



## Mashtor

shyam said:


> I guess this time i did not miss anyone. If i did please add.
> Also, can i have the occupation code for each of the guy waiting for CO/Grant
> 
> 
> Ben 10 (13 June)
> Gurpreethm (16 June)
> arsyeed (26 June )
> manan_1986 (27th June)
> rocky balboa (2nd Jul),
> amitgupte (3rd Jul),
> Andy2013 (13th Jul),
> Jinesh (18th Jul),
> wyn (22nd Jul),
> Shyam (24th Jul), -261313
> solarik (1st Aug),
> rahu (5th Aug),
> adc14 (5 Aug)
> Rizwan (6th Aug),
> Vandna (6th Aug),



I have applied on August 5


----------



## ssaditya

Rocky Balboa said:


> I came to know from the operator at DIAC today that this team is processing my file. Are they really slow? Can we contact them to know the status. She also said, there is nothing they require from me. Medicals are fine.
> 
> She also said CO may not be assigned at all if documents are complete. No CO yet. She did not give the timeframe for CO allocation.
> 
> Any suggestions *mithu*? She gave me their email address. I sent them an email. I doubt they will reply.


u will get reply if they need any documents as u already cleared medicals and pcc u will directly get grant so wait till this week for r gmail:cheer2:
i think am not wrong:spider:


----------



## laurinoz

IndianOZ said:


> Dear Expat Friends,
> 
> Good morning. This morning has brought us the most awaited mail of the time. The GOLDEN MAIL!!
> 
> Thanks to my God, CO, my expat friends and my agent.
> 
> I am so happy and pray to God to grant visas to all of you who are waiting and best of luck for your future to those who have been granted visa so far.
> 
> Love this forum......


Many, many congrats!!

:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Gurpreethm

IndianOZ said:


> Dear Expat Friends,
> 
> Good morning. This morning has brought us the most awaited mail of the time. The GOLDEN MAIL!!
> 
> Thanks to my God, CO, my expat friends and my agent.
> 
> I am so happy and pray to God to grant visas to all of you who are waiting and best of luck for your future to those who have been granted visa so far.
> 
> Love this forum......


Congrats mate, at what time u get this mail.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ssaditya

Ben 10 said:


> 1st two years for some state, and Any 2 yr for some state !


thanks Ben 10 can tell me the criteria for nsw please????????///


----------



## rajfromhyd

IndianOZ said:


> Dear Expat Friends,
> 
> Good morning. This morning has brought us the most awaited mail of the time. The GOLDEN MAIL!!
> 
> Thanks to my God, CO, my expat friends and my agent.
> 
> I am so happy and pray to God to grant visas to all of you who are waiting and best of luck for your future to those who have been granted visa so far.
> 
> Love this forum......


congratssssssss and all the best


----------



## soumyo11

akiimanu said:


> Thanks called them and got to know CO is assigned already.


What's your timeline ?


----------



## rajfromhyd

Hi Friends,

One help required.. How to get PCC Clearance from Qatar? is there any body who applied from india for PCC in Qatar. Can you please share.

Thanks in Advance.

Thanks
Raj


----------



## akshay1229

soumyo11 said:


> Folks...When I login to the page today, I saw some change in the status. Need some suggestion on what they may indicate. I guess a CO has been assigned. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Previously (Even yesterday) docs were showing as either received or recommended). Today I see them as Received & Not Required (For Australian Education / Work exp).
> 
> Also for two docs, it is showing as requested, but I have not seen any email. I'm checking with my agent in case they received something. In the meantime, wanted to check with the forum members.


You might have been allocated CO. But I have heard many times that CO doesn't contact immediately...so wait for just week...u ll be contacted soon.

Well congratulations...


----------



## Mjt

gtaark said:


> On which date did you submit the Form 80?


On 25th July....


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

IndianOZ said:


> Dear Expat Friends,
> 
> Good morning. This morning has brought us the most awaited mail of the time. The GOLDEN MAIL!!
> 
> Thanks to my God, CO, my expat friends and my agent.
> 
> I am so happy and pray to God to grant visas to all of you who are waiting and best of luck for your future to those who have been granted visa so far.
> 
> Love this forum......


Congrats Buddy


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

ssaditya said:


> chinnubanglore did u get co allocation?


Not yet


----------



## SunnyK

tihor said:


> As far as I understand, you need your qualifications assessed only if Assessing Authority or DIAC requests to do so. It is documented in the form (last page instructions) for points test advice.


Thanks tihor.. Even I understand the same. .But am not sure whether CO asks for it or not..


----------



## soumyo11

akshay1229 said:


> You might have been allocated CO. But I have heard many times that CO doesn't contact immediately...so wait for just week...u ll be contacted soon.
> 
> Well congratulations...



Thanks Akshay ... Lets see....Whats in store.

BTW - Whats your timeline ?


----------



## ssaditya

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Not yet


i think u will get direct grant as u already attached all documents cheers :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ssaditya

can someone please add the google spreadsheet i have update my timeline


----------



## akiimanu

Hi Mates, 

I have updated my timeline. Here you go. Got confirmed by calling DIAC that CO got assigned in late AUG, Brisbane Team 34. Anyone with same CO team, don't knw the initials of CO yet.


----------



## soumyo11

akiimanu said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I have updated my timeline. Here you go. Got confirmed by calling DIAC that CO got assigned in late AUG, Brisbane Team 34. Anyone with same CO team, don't knw the initials of CO yet.


Congrats !!!

19 July lodgement & 28 Aug CO means DIAC has picked up again .... Your Grant is on its way mate...

Which number did you call DIAC ?


----------



## akiimanu

soumyo11 said:


> Congrats !!!
> 
> 19 July lodgement & 28 Aug CO means DIAC has picked up again .... Your Grant is on its way mate...
> 
> Which number did you call DIAC ?


Hey 

This number I got from forum 00611300 364 613.


----------



## Anitha

I Got My Grant Yesterday!!!!!!!
I din't check my mail yesterday 

189 Visa Applied on July 31st
Grant 16th September
CO :Team 33 GSM

That was a very quick Grant!!!!!.


----------



## sre375

Anitha said:


> I Got My Grant Yesterday!!!!!!!
> I din't check my mail yesterday
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on July 31st
> Grant 16th September
> CO :Team 33 GSM
> 
> That was a very quick Grant!!!!!.


Wow that was really quick.  Congratulations Anitha!!


----------



## soumyo11

Anitha said:


> I Got My Grant Yesterday!!!!!!!
> I din't check my mail yesterday
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on July 31st
> Grant 16th September
> CO :Team 33 GSM
> 
> That was a very quick Grant!!!!!.



A BIG Congrats ... !!!

You applied on 31st & Got it yesterday.....I applied on 30th ....I'm shivering now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## akshay1229

soumyo11 said:


> Thanks Akshay ... Lets see....Whats in store.
> 
> BTW - Whats your timeline ?


Mate...tell me from where, I can upload and update my signature?


----------



## akshay1229

akiimanu said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I have updated my timeline. Here you go. Got confirmed by calling DIAC that CO got assigned in late AUG, Brisbane Team 34. Anyone with same CO team, don't knw the initials of CO yet.


Hey..congrats...I observed it from many threads that brisbane team is more quicker than Adelaide...good luck mate...


----------



## Birender

Anitha said:


> I Got My Grant Yesterday!!!!!!!
> I din't check my mail yesterday
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on July 31st
> Grant 16th September
> CO :Team 33 GSM
> 
> That was a very quick Grant!!!!!.


Congratulations Anitha 

How many points you claimed for your work ex?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Anitha said:


> I Got My Grant Yesterday!!!!!!!
> I din't check my mail yesterday
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on July 31st
> Grant 16th September
> CO :Team 33 GSM
> 
> That was a very quick Grant!!!!!.


Congratulations!!


----------



## aj34321

Dear Akiimanu, you applied under 190 or 189 ??

Rgds, Anil

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Anitha

Birender said:


> Congratulations Anitha
> 
> How many points you claimed for your work ex?


I applied for Analyst Programmer.
I claimed 10 points for 6yrs of experience


----------



## Anitha

Thank you all for your wishes !!!


----------



## ruchkal

ambproject said:


> This is what my point inside 5 weeks but there one certain individual whose 11 weeks have passed and no case officer as yet


Hi ambproject,

Can you set your signature with the timeline please...


----------



## ahmedhasan

Dear senior mates 

Could someone advise me what does it means the below ?

"referral to an external agency for further assessment"

How many days that I have to wait ?

e viss lodge :11 June 
co :15 july
PCC: 19 July
medical cleared :5 august
further clarification :19 august 2013 and have been waiting for the golden email layball:


----------



## shift_move

Anitha said:


> I Got My Grant Yesterday!!!!!!!
> I din't check my mail yesterday
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on July 31st
> Grant 16th September
> CO :Team 33 GSM
> 
> That was a very quick Grant!!!!!.


Congratulations Anitha!
Yours is the quickest I have seen lately. All the best.


----------



## srikar

akshay1229 said:


> Mate...tell me from where, I can upload and update my signature?


Hi Akshay,
Point on "Quick Links" and "Edit Signature".


----------



## ashifiqbal

Anitha said:


> I Got My Grant Yesterday!!!!!!!
> I din't check my mail yesterday
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on July 31st
> Grant 16th September
> CO :Team 33 GSM
> 
> That was a very quick Grant!!!!!.


Congratulations!!!

I don't know how could you manage to do without checking your mail... I keep checking my mails countless number of times everyday even when I know the working hour is over in Australia... 

I applied on July 20th, 189, 261313 and still now CO !


----------



## saintkamy

ahmedhasan said:


> Dear senior mates
> 
> Could someone advise me what does it means the below ?
> 
> "referral to an external agency for further assessment"
> 
> How many days that I have to wait ?
> 
> e viss lodge :11 June
> co :15 july
> PCC: 19 July
> medical cleared :5 august
> further clarification :19 august 2013 and have been waiting for the golden email layball:


It means 3months or 12more weeks.
Could u plz tell how diac communicated this line to u? By email or on evisa page?
Which team u r assigned to? N which state sponsorship u have


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> Hey Akshay
> 
> FYI, that lady has been transferred due to lot of complaints. Now there is a male APO but still I feel you wait for request from CO.


Hey Mayank and Akshay

The wonderful lady you are mentioning has been transferred to Ahmedabad. I got my PCC from her only....thanks for the gift guys (read sarcasm)....


----------



## felix2020

ambproject said:


> This is what my point inside 5 weeks but there one certain individual whose 11 weeks have passed and no case officer as yet


Time given is approximate only. It could be as soon as 7 days or as late as 3 months. There is nothing can be done except trying to call them and ask if there is anything wrong.


----------



## ahmedhasan

saintkamy said:


> It means 3months or 12more weeks.
> Could u plz tell how diac communicated this line to u? By email or on evisa page?
> Which team u r assigned to? N which state sponsorship u have



thru email i have communicate with them.
Team 6
state WA

Please advise me on the 3 months from which date visa lodge or last documents submitted or what.


----------



## tds2013

PDHUNT said:


> Hi Akshay,
> 
> Remember you can re-schedule your online application twice only and after that your money will lost and you have to get the fresh appointment. You have waited this long so few more day.
> 
> Good Luck


Hey PDHUNT and Akshay


At A'bad PO you do not need to take appointment for PCC. Please check the same for Vadodara. But you do need the letter from CO.


----------



## saintkamy

ahmedhasan said:


> thru email i have communicate with them.
> Team 6
> state WA
> 
> Please advise me on the 3 months from which date visa lodge or last documents submitted or what.


Buddy thats the tym they made decision to send ur case to agency, can be any tym after visa lodged. But 3months is the maximum standard tym diac have for external verification, in reality can be sooner.


----------



## akshay1229

tds2013 said:


> Hey Mayank and Akshay
> 
> The wonderful lady you are mentioning has been transferred to Ahmedabad. I got my PCC from her only....thanks for the gift guys (read sarcasm)....


Hey tejas..for me..she was big hurdle...I m waiting for co request letter... 
One interesting thing happened there...one man at C wing was ready to issue my PCC, but then he refused for my wife's PCC and told me that, " let your (Akshay's) visa grant and then apply for your wife PCC and then they would issue my wife's PCC. It's strange...I explained them that, " Dear sir, it wouldn't gonna possible for me to get grant without my wife's PCC as we are joint applicant and then again he refused to issue mine also" and at that time one girl (might be among forum member) came to him with CO request letter for PCC...so he told me to get co request letter.

how poor they are at their knowledge!!!! Anyways...this is my beloved India...I love it...

It's good to know that, u, PD, mayank and me from Baroda, and soumya is from Gujarat...we made our small Gujarat here also...


----------



## gtaark

When I sent Form 80, only after that CO put me on a 3 month / 12 week routine processing. Before this I have sent several documents and no such reply of routine processing.

Could this be because of my travel history to middle east countries, such as UAE, Oman, Iraq, Iran and Syria.

Any ideas??


----------



## akshay1229

srikar said:


> Hi Akshay,
> Point on "Quick Links" and "Edit Signature".


Okay...I ll do it from desktop...


----------



## tds2013

Anitha said:


> I Got My Grant Yesterday!!!!!!!
> I din't check my mail yesterday
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on July 31st
> Grant 16th September
> CO :Team 33 GSM
> 
> That was a very quick Grant!!!!!.


Congratulations Anitha....Best of luck for the adventures to come..


----------



## ahmedhasan

saintkamy said:


> Buddy thats the tym they made decision to send ur case to agency, can be any tym after visa lodged. But 3 months is the maximum standard tym diac have for external verification, in reality can be sooner.



I finished the 3 months already on last 11 September so how come form the date of visa lodge .I don't think so the time frame it depends on case to case since I noticed many people from June they applied their visa and no feedback.


----------



## Nitakana

akiimanu said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I have updated my timeline. Here you go. Got confirmed by calling DIAC that CO got assigned in late AUG, Brisbane Team 34. Anyone with same CO team, don't knw the initials of CO yet.


I'm with the same team, Brisbane 34.
I was contacted by my CO MW on 28/08, submitted all the requested docs soon after that. I haven't heard from her ever since.. :fingerscrossed:

EOI Submission: 08/05/2013
Invitation received: 20/05/2013
Visa Lodgement: 20/06/2013
Case Officer Allocation: 28/08/2013
Medical completed: 02/09/2013
Form 80 and other additional docs Submission: 03/09/2013


----------



## akiimanu

akshay1229 said:


> Hey..congrats...I observed it from many threads that brisbane team is more quicker than Adelaide...good luck mate...


really mate ??? :amen:


----------



## IndianOZ

Mashtor said:


> CONGRATULATION!! Please share your timeline and which team your CO belongs?


Is the timeline visible now in my signature? Also I have updated the Grants queue sheet. My CO was Eliza Bee from Brisbane Team 33.


----------



## IndianOZ

Sorry saw the signature now. Thanks.


----------



## Gurpreethm

gtaark said:


> When I sent Form 80, only after that CO put me on a 3 month / 12 week routine processing. Before this I have sent several documents and no such reply of routine processing.
> 
> Could this be because of my travel history to middle east countries, such as UAE, Oman, Iraq, Iran and Syria.
> 
> Any ideas??


May be

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Zolter

*Zolter*

Hello, I have applied under 189 and I have already been assigned a CO since January, however I have not heard anything yet from DIAC, is this usual?

Forgive my ignorance, I am new here.


----------



## ruchkal

Anitha said:


> I Got My Grant Yesterday!!!!!!!
> I din't check my mail yesterday
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on July 31st
> Grant 16th September
> CO :Team 33 GSM
> 
> That was a very quick Grant!!!!!.



Congratulations... All the best for your future in Oz... lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::cheer2::flypig::thumb:


----------



## tds2013

akshay1229 said:


> Hey tejas..for me..she was big hurdle...I m waiting for co request letter...
> One interesting thing happened there...one man at C wing was ready to issue my PCC, but then he refused for my wife's PCC and told me that, " let your (Akshay's) visa grant and then apply for your wife PCC and then they would issue my wife's PCC. It's strange...I explained them that, " Dear sir, it wouldn't gonna possible for me to get grant without my wife's PCC as we are joint applicant and then again he refused to issue mine also" and at that time one girl (might be among forum member) came to him with CO request letter for PCC...so he told me to get co request letter.
> 
> how poor they are at their knowledge!!!! Anyways...this is my beloved India...I love it...
> 
> It's good to know that, u, PD, mayank and me from Baroda, and soumya is from Gujarat...we made our small Gujarat here also...


I can almost feel your frustration dear. I feel sorry that any one has to go through such inefficient system. 

From my experience, A'bad PO is much more efficient and their customer service is excellent. I am going to write a positive feedback for these guys. I wish you had the option to apply here. 

Could you check with your PO if they need an appointment to get PCC. Also, things become very easy if your passport has been issued in the last 12 months. If so, and given that at the time of your passport reissue the police verification was done; your PO can issue the PCC on the spot (as happened in my case)...

I suggest you get these things clarified in the meantime you wait for your CO's letter.


----------



## akshay1229

Zolter said:


> Hello, I have applied under 189 and I have already been assigned a CO since January, however I have not heard anything yet from DIAC, is this usual?
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, I am new here.


All were new once...normally, it doesn't happen. I.suggest you to call DIAC for reason. Keep your all details handy while calling...
Good luck mate..


----------



## needpr

I was contacted by CO today asking for School Leaving certificate and form 80. I guess school leaving is required for birth of date proof. I dnt have school leaving but I have birth certificate and secondary school passing certificate contains birth date. Please tell me if that would be fine. 

Also, my spouse birth certificate is in punjabi. Can anyone please confirm if you had same inquiry from the CO and what all can suffice in place of school leaving certificate.


----------



## akshay1229

tds2013 said:


> I can almost feel your frustration dear. I feel sorry that any one has to go through such inefficient system.
> 
> From my experience, A'bad PO is much more efficient and their customer service is excellent. I am going to write a positive feedback for these guys. I wish you had the option to apply here.
> 
> Could you check with your PO if they need an appointment to get PCC. Also, things become very easy if your passport has been issued in the last 12 months. If so, and given that at the time of your passport reissue the police verification was done; your PO can issue the PCC on the spot (as happened in my case)...
> 
> I suggest you get these things clarified in the meantime you wait for your CO's letter.


I had same problem of issuing my wife's passport at Ahmedabad, Vijay char Rasta...and u won't believe I met that lady Hitler there first time...

I have reissued my passport before few days with new address and my spouse name endorsed...and my wife's passport is issued in June-12...

I am enjoying waits...


----------



## mithu93ku

IndianOZ said:


> Dear Expat Friends,
> 
> Good morning. This morning has brought us the most awaited mail of the time. The GOLDEN MAIL!!
> 
> Thanks to my God, CO, my expat friends and my agent.
> 
> I am so happy and pray to God to grant visas to all of you who are waiting and best of luck for your future to those who have been granted visa so far.
> 
> Love this forum......


Congrats *IndianOZ* :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum::drum: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## kmann

Hi All,

just lodged my application for 190.Details are in my signature.
All the best to everyone who is waiting for grant 

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Colombo

ambproject said:


> This is what my point inside 5 weeks but there one certain individual whose 11 weeks have passed and no case officer as yet


Yeh your correct.
Eeven I have the same issue.
No clue as yet.

I feel like do anything thing to get to know the update ......


----------



## tds2013

akshay1229 said:


> I had same problem of issuing my wife's passport at Ahmedabad, Vijay char Rasta...and u won't believe I met that lady Hitler there first time...
> 
> I have reissued my passport before few days with new address and my spouse name endorsed...and my wife's passport is issued in June-12...
> 
> I am enjoying waits...


its the same place i got my and my parents passport reissued this Feb...got it in 2 days..no hassles at all...the same experience when i went to get the PCC. 

I had booked appointment for 10 days from now...still decided to drop in at PO and see if they would oblige...and they did...i had to rush out to a cyber cafe twice from the PO to get a certain printout and then to cancel my appointment...but it was all done in some 3 hours...and i walked out of the PO with PCC...

We've had very different experience of the same place i guess...


----------



## kmann

IndianOZ said:


> Dear Expat Friends,
> 
> Good morning. This morning has brought us the most awaited mail of the time. The GOLDEN MAIL!!
> 
> Thanks to my God, CO, my expat friends and my agent.
> 
> I am so happy and pray to God to grant visas to all of you who are waiting and best of luck for your future to those who have been granted visa so far.
> 
> Love this forum......


Congratulationssss buddy :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## felix2020

Colombo said:


> Yeh your correct.
> Eeven I have the same issue.
> No clue as yet.
> 
> I feel like do anything thing to get to know the update ......


CO may be working on your file, but they may forgot to update the status. For 189, current time frame is within 8 weeks.


----------



## Chemfuture

Chemfuture said:


> Hi Again, I have one more issue on my hand, my wife's old passport had her Given name and Family name interchanged on the passport and she has travelled on that passport a couple of times...Now is that it is expired and she has a new passport with the correct Given & family name.
> 
> Should i declare it anywhere or Do this affect my application any ways? I'm adding her in my 190 application.
> 
> Thanks for all the help


Hello Expat seniors, Need your advice.

Thanks


----------



## Colombo

soumyo11 said:


> What's your timeline ?


This is my 10th week
No update or clue about the co yet

I feel so unrest due to people who apllied two week s after me even got there 189 grant

I feel so missarabl

Please cheer me up

XXX


----------



## harshaldesai

akshay1229 said:


> Hey tejas..for me..she was big hurdle...I m waiting for co request letter...
> One interesting thing happened there...one man at C wing was ready to issue my PCC, but then he refused for my wife's PCC and told me that, " let your (Akshay's) visa grant and then apply for your wife PCC and then they would issue my wife's PCC. It's strange...I explained them that, " Dear sir, it wouldn't gonna possible for me to get grant without my wife's PCC as we are joint applicant and then again he refused to issue mine also" and at that time one girl (might be among forum member) came to him with CO request letter for PCC...so he told me to get co request letter.
> 
> how poor they are at their knowledge!!!! Anyways...this is my beloved India...I love it...
> 
> It's good to know that, u, PD, mayank and me from Baroda, and soumya is from Gujarat...we made our small Gujarat here also...


Hi,

me also in line guys. I am from Ahmedabad. My friend faced an issue with Mithakhali PSK, Ahmedabad regarding PCC. 

I am yet to get a CO and then will bother about PCC & MEDS. Why is it that the PSK here operate with their own mind set? No where had i heard that they need a letter from CO to get a PCC.:yell:

Regards,


----------



## Zolter

akshay1229 said:


> All were new once...normally, it doesn't happen. I.suggest you to call DIAC for reason. Keep your all details handy while calling...
> Good luck mate..


I think I should have said I have gotten a case officer allocated to me within 3 weeks and in February the case officer asked me for additional documents, however, since then I have not heard anything. So, is it normal with the time frame.


----------



## tds2013

needpr said:


> I was contacted by CO today asking for School Leaving certificate and form 80. I guess school leaving is required for birth of date proof. I dnt have school leaving but I have birth certificate and secondary school passing certificate contains birth date. Please tell me if that would be fine.
> 
> Also, my spouse birth certificate is in punjabi. Can anyone please confirm if you had same inquiry from the CO and what all can suffice in place of school leaving certificate.


you can give either your school leaving or your birth certificate ....but in case your birth certificate is in other language you would have to get it translated to English...my agent has asked for either of the two docs and i've submitted school leaving because it is in English.


----------



## tds2013

Colombo said:


> This is my 10th week
> No update or clue about the co yet
> 
> I feel so unrest due to people who apllied two week s after me even got there 189 grant
> 
> I feel so missarabl
> 
> Please cheer me up
> 
> XXX


Hey Colombo

I got my CO allocated in the 12th Week of lodgement....it might be delayed but there is no need to panic...i too have experienced situations where people applying after me have got grants/COs before i....you're not alone in this


----------



## ruchkal

IndianOZ said:


> Is the timeline visible now in my signature? Also I have updated the Grants queue sheet. My CO was Eliza Bee from Brisbane Team 33.


Congratulations.... Happy for you...:cheer2::cheer2:lane::flypig::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Colombo

tds2013 said:


> Hey Colombo
> 
> I got my CO allocated in the 12th Week of lodgement....it might be delayed but there is no need to panic...i too have experienced situations where people applying after me have got grants/COs before i....you're not alone in this


Thanks mate .
I really mean it 
I feel so upset as co isnt even telling a thing to me.

My entire family feels like so upset as suddenly everything feels so blank

XXX


----------



## abhaytomar

Hi All,

My case office sent me a mail asking for a group certificate for my Australian work experience. Any idea what it is?
I sent this query to my case officer but no luck. He has not responded for 5 days so just want to know if anyone in this forum has an idea of group certificate.

Thanks


----------



## dwh.ramana

Anitha said:


> I Got My Grant Yesterday!!!!!!!
> I din't check my mail yesterday
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on July 31st
> Grant 16th September
> CO :Team 33 GSM
> 
> That was a very quick Grant!!!!!.



Hi Anita,

First of all congratulations to you. you are very lucky to have quick grant.

I have applied on 31st July for 189 subclass visa.
what are the documents that you have submitted for your experience.

form16?---how many years
payslips? how many months.


Please reply as this will help me to get direct grant instead CO contacts me for extra documents.

Regards,
M.Ramana


----------



## akshay1229

tds2013 said:


> its the same place i got my and my parents passport reissued this Feb...got it in 2 days..no hassles at all...the same experience when i went to get the PCC.
> 
> I had booked appointment for 10 days from now...still decided to drop in at PO and see if they would oblige...and they did...i had to rush out to a cyber cafe twice from the PO to get a certain printout and then to cancel my appointment...but it was all done in some 3 hours...and i walked out of the PO with PCC...
> 
> We've had very different experience of the same place i guess...


I had reissued at Vadodara..bcz I moved from ahmedabad to vadodara before 3 years..i had old one with ahmedabad address..


----------



## tds2013

Colombo said:


> Thanks mate .
> I really mean it
> I feel so upset as co isnt even telling a thing to me.
> 
> My entire family feels like so upset as suddenly everything feels so blank
> 
> XXX


Hang in there...you have all of us to wait with...then may be someday we might all hang out in Aussie!..


----------



## akshay1229

needpr said:


> I was contacted by CO today asking for School Leaving certificate and form 80. I guess school leaving is required for birth of date proof. I dnt have school leaving but I have birth certificate and secondary school passing certificate contains birth date. Please tell me if that would be fine.
> 
> Also, my spouse birth certificate is in punjabi. Can anyone please confirm if you had same inquiry from the CO and what all can suffice in place of school leaving certificate.


I think secondary certificate will suffice..tell you CO that you dont have leaving certificate...


----------



## ssaditya

chemfuture said:


> hello expat seniors, need your advice.
> 
> Thanks


i think there wont problem as her current passport shows her name


----------



## ssaditya

if ur co for future u can declare that in writing dont worry


----------



## mithu93ku

Chemfuture said:


> Hello Expat seniors, Need your advice.
> 
> Thanks


Hello *Chemfuture*,
There is no problem at all! 
Cheers!


----------



## akshay1229

harshaldesai said:


> Hi,
> 
> me also in line guys. I am from Ahmedabad. My friend faced an issue with Mithakhali PSK, Ahmedabad regarding PCC.
> 
> I am yet to get a CO and then will bother about PCC & MEDS. Why is it that the PSK here operate with their own mind set? No where had i heard that they need a letter from CO to get a PCC.:yell:
> 
> Regards,


At least go for medical..i have undergone it.


----------



## harshaldesai

akshay1229 said:


> At least go for medical..i have undergone it.


Hi,

Ya i could, but wifey is expecting and due is in Dec so we are waiting for the CO allocation and extension of medicals until the delivery. 

and since this is a joint application and i am the dependent, even if i sort my medicals, its of no use.


----------



## akshay1229

harshaldesai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ya i could, but wifey is expecting and due is in Dec so we are waiting for the CO allocation and extension of medicals until the delivery.
> 
> and since this is a joint application and i am the dependent, even if i sort my medicals, its of no use.


Okay.. then its fine for you and you have plenty of time..keep posted us..

Regards,
Akshay


----------



## Maria_Sal

harshaldesai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ya i could, but wifey is expecting and due is in Dec so we are waiting for the CO allocation and extension of medicals until the delivery.
> 
> and since this is a joint application and i am the dependent, even if i sort my medicals, its of no use.



I have also delayed my medicals as i have been requested to submit form 80 & form 1221.....so i dont know how long background checks will take..medical will expire


----------



## shift_move

dwh.ramana said:


> Hi Anita,
> 
> First of all congratulations to you. you are very lucky to have quick grant.
> 
> I have applied on 31st July for 189 subclass visa.
> what are the documents that you have submitted for your experience.
> 
> form16?---how many years
> payslips? how many months.
> 
> 
> Please reply as this will help me to get direct grant instead CO contacts me for extra documents.
> 
> Regards,
> M.Ramana


Aren't you asking about the basic docs here? Form 16 for all years and 4 payslip per year (one for each quarter) is ideal. Anyways, hope this helps..


----------



## PDHUNT

Hi All,

Any June Applicant who is still waiting for their CO or Grant ?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

You need to submit payslips for complete prof. career from Company 1 onwards.. What if one doesnt not have it?


----------



## dwh.ramana

thanks mate for the reply.

now I need to provide payslips and Form16 for all my 10 years of experience.
Actually I have uploaded recent 10 paylsips and form16 for 3 years.

Anayways thanks again for the confirmation.

Regards,
M.Ramana


----------



## sandhuaman

IndianOZ said:


> Is the timeline visible now in my signature? Also I have updated the Grants queue sheet. My CO was Eliza Bee from Brisbane Team 33.


congrats indianoz...............


----------



## Anitha

dwh.ramana said:


> Hi Anita,
> 
> First of all congratulations to you. you are very lucky to have quick grant.
> 
> I have applied on 31st July for 189 subclass visa.
> what are the documents that you have submitted for your experience.
> 
> form16?---how many years
> payslips? how many months.
> 
> 
> Please reply as this will help me to get direct grant instead CO contacts me for extra documents.
> 
> Regards,
> M.Ramana


Thanks for your wishes.
I claimed 6 yrs of experience.
I submitted all 6 yrs form 16. 2 payslips per year with 6 months duration ( I gave Jan and Jun Payslip every year)
If you don't have Payslip you can give Bank statement.


----------



## PDHUNT

Colombo said:


> This is my 10th week
> No update or clue about the co yet
> 
> I feel so unrest due to people who apllied two week s after me even got there 189 grant
> 
> I feel so missarabl
> 
> Please cheer me up
> 
> XXX


Do not worry Colombo, CO is on his way to contact you 
Hold in there.....


----------



## Anitha

ashifiqbal said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I don't know how could you manage to do without checking your mail... I keep checking my mails countless number of times everyday even when I know the working hour is over in Australia...
> 
> I applied on July 20th, 189, 261313 and still now CO !


Thank you for your wishes .
yesterday was the only day I din;t check my mail due to Internet connection issue


----------



## Birender

Colombo said:


> This is my 10th week
> No update or clue about the co yet
> 
> I feel so unrest due to people who apllied two week s after me even got there 189 grant
> 
> I feel so missarabl
> 
> Please cheer me up
> 
> XXX


Dont worry. You will get a direct Grant.


----------



## MegR

I am unable to start a new thread as I am newbie here.Please can you let me know any thread where I can check about Adelaide.

Thanks!


----------



## Gurpreethm

Best of luck for tomorrow to all July applicants.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## CaptainR

Well our Medical status changed today for all four Medicals from "Organise Medicals" to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." so I presume that means they have been processed. The DHL tracking details from the Panel Doctor showed they were delivered on the 11th to the address, so it's taken 6 days.


----------



## Going there

*IndianOZ*, Congratulations!!!! Happy days)
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## VGrover

mayankp said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Finally the day has come. I saw my grant letter on my evisa page today.
> 
> Great feeling, sense of achievement.
> 
> Just to give an example of importance of this forum for me, I have yet not informed my family, the first update I am giving to the members of this forum.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you.
> 
> Mayank


Congrats buddy ... hope to see more grants this week !!!! 

Cheers,


----------



## Firetoy

Good evening guys from Brisbane!

I opened the Excel file 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club today and I found out that half of the headings were erased. Please, be careful, it is a list that we all use. If you don't work with Microsoft Excel or you don't know how to use it, just ask. Most of us are willing to help with that.
Thanks for your cooperation.

I already fixed it


----------



## Colombo

Birender said:


> Dont worry. You will get a direct Grant.


Hope I ll get an update atleast within these two weeks.......  

Cheers 

XXX


----------



## PDHUNT

*Congratulations*



himanarw said:


> not a regular day m sure.. dont know where to start from :
> 
> was driving to work as ususl stuck in traffic jam ..
> 
> My fone notified me about a mail i neglected it thinking my boss is again after my arse on the work left behind last eve..
> 
> however It was from CO suggesting my grant letter  still cant blv it and parked my car on the freeway itself and typing this  wooooohooooooo
> 
> Timeline is as follows :
> 
> ACS 28feb - 30May
> EOI recvd(60points) : 17may
> Appl loged : 23June
> Co alloacted : 30Aug
> addl documents requested : 2Sep
> Add documents uploaded : 10th Sep
> MEd Uploaded : 12sep
> Grant : 17mins ago
> 
> I still cant blv it happened
> 
> Cant wait to see my frns back in Melb
> 
> Heidelberg West I am coming again
> 
> woooohooooooooo
> 
> Guys I am sure you will rev ur grants soon ..
> 
> Have faith and have patience its on the way already...
> 
> Cheers
> GodBless All
> 
> Thanks for sucha support and suggestions through a forum
> 
> I am so bad at expressing myself and so to end this post.
> 
> wooohhoooooooooo


Hey himanarw,

Congratulations...... and Celebrations...... :bounce:
I know this feeling.....
Enjoy your day mate


----------



## Colombo

tds2013 said:


> Hang in there...you have all of us to wait with...then may be someday we might all hang out in Aussie!..


Thats my boy.... what an encouraging thoght..I hope I ll get the golden e mail in its earliest. 

At least withing this week......

I have a little issue.
I attached my form 80 recently. 

Aftre attaching it there is a new link teling form 80

Do I have to re submit the form 80
Is this a sign of asigning a CO

Please provide u r ideas

Cheers

XXX


----------



## roposh

CaptainR said:


> Well our Medical status changed today for all four Medicals from "Organise Medicals" to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." so I presume that means they have been processed. The DHL tracking details from the Panel Doctor showed they were delivered on the 11th to the address, so it's taken 6 days.


Thats great!
wHEN EXACTLY DID YOU DO YOUR MEDICALS?

rOPOSH


----------



## Chemfuture

ssaditya said:


> if ur co for future u can declare that in writing dont worry


Thanks Aditya, that's good news for me


----------



## Chemfuture

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *Chemfuture*,
> There is no problem at all!
> Cheers!


Thanks Dear Mithu...


----------



## ruchkal

CaptainR said:


> Well our Medical status changed today for all four Medicals from "Organise Medicals" to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." so I presume that means they have been processed. The DHL tracking details from the Panel Doctor showed they were delivered on the 11th to the address, so it's taken 6 days.


Wow... Congratulations.. You will get a direct grant :thumb:


----------



## iamafreak

Firetoy said:


> Good evening guys from Brisbane!
> 
> I opened the Excel file 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club today and I found out that half of the headings were erased. Please, be careful, it is a list that we all use. If you don't work with Microsoft Excel or you don't know how to use it, just ask. Most of us are willing to help with that.
> Thanks for your cooperation.
> 
> I already fixed it


you can also enable version control for the document so as to recover from any previous version


----------



## CaptainR

Medicals were done on the 4th, submitted by paper (not eHealth).


----------



## tds2013

Colombo said:


> Thats my boy.... what an encouraging thoght..I hope I ll get the golden e mail in its earliest.
> 
> At least withing this week......
> 
> I have a little issue.
> I attached my form 80 recently.
> 
> Aftre attaching it there is a new link teling form 80
> 
> Do I have to re submit the form 80
> Is this a sign of asigning a CO
> 
> Please provide u r ideas
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


err..a correction.."thats my girl" seems more appropriate  ...i suggest you do not submit any further documents...just wait for your CO to ask for them....

the best sign of CO allocation is when the CO sends you an email or a direct grant....have patience and know that even if you do not know who your CO is..your application is still under process..which means each day you are getting closer to the grant...


----------



## Firetoy

Yep, but there is a little problem. If someone add his/her data before another one mess everything up, and after I restore it... well, we will lose that data. I think it is better to be careful, from my point of view 



iamafreak said:


> you can also enable version control for the document so as to recover from any previous version


----------



## ssaditya

CaptainR said:


> Medicals were done on the 4th, submitted by paper (not eHealth).


you didnt cross ur fifth week mate....u will get co allocation or grant mostly in 5 week as for 190 the priority processing time is within 5 weeks be patient for that and pray direct grant


----------



## ssaditya

and sorry frd u applied for 189 that will take 8 weeks


----------



## ssaditya

Colombo said:


> Thats my boy.... what an encouraging thoght..I hope I ll get the golden e mail in its earliest.
> 
> At least withing this week......
> 
> I have a little issue.
> I attached my form 80 recently.
> 
> Aftre attaching it there is a new link teling form 80
> 
> Do I have to re submit the form 80
> Is this a sign of asigning a CO
> 
> Please provide u r ideas
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


no need to add anything just wait for ur direct grant


----------



## CaptainR

ssaditya said:


> and sorry frd u applied for 189 that will take 8 weeks


Yes, it seems the earliest is 8 weeks for us 189 applicants, perhaps as much as 12 weeks or more.


----------



## ssaditya

Chemfuture said:


> Thanks Aditya, that's good news for me[/QUOTE
> :thumb::thumb::thumb


----------



## PDHUNT

Colombo said:


> Thats my boy.... what an encouraging thoght..I hope I ll get the golden e mail in its earliest.
> 
> At least withing this week......
> 
> I have a little issue.
> I attached my form 80 recently.
> 
> Aftre attaching it there is a new link teling form 80
> 
> Do I have to re submit the form 80
> Is this a sign of asigning a CO
> 
> Please provide u r ideas
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


First of all, TDS is not a boy she is girl/lady. 
Even I had that Form 80 link on my online application page till the last day for both the applicants.
Do ignore that link, if you have already uploaded the form 80.


----------



## ssaditya

there are chances of getting it early so hope the best just wait 8 weeks and then call diac for co allocation even a called then after my 5 week for my 190 visa and now am allocated to co


----------



## jogiyogi

Zolter said:


> I think I should have said I have gotten a case officer allocated to me within 3 weeks and in February the case officer asked me for additional documents, however, since then I have not heard anything. So, is it normal with the time frame.


Hi Zolter,

Is your CO from Team 2 ??????????


----------



## kmann

Count me in guys.....Applied 190 today

Best wishes to everyone :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## vinnie88

ozstyle said:


> 189 co- 30oct12
> Pcc&med- nov12
> Ext. Chk: -jan13 till date



any reasons why your external check started so late? I mean you got a CO almost 2-3 months before the checks started, why is that? I thought those checks start upon complete submission of form 80 and 1221...

when did you submit form 80 and 1221 ?


----------



## Nitakana

PDHUNT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any June Applicant who is still waiting for their CO or Grant ?


Yup, right here 

Sitting and waiting. 
It's not so easy to get this thing off my mind...
I want this waiting game to finish asappppp...


----------



## Zolter

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Zolter,
> 
> Is your CO from Team 2 ??????????


Team 4 Adelaide


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi all, How you all doing? here is a small poem about time. As time plays an important role in very body's life.  Time is the best Healer  so be patience and wait for you time  

*
Time For Everything*



_we all have the time for everything…
a time to play and a time to sleep
a time to move and a time to be stiff
a time to cry and a time to laugh
a time to be weak and a time to be tough.

a time to doubt and a time to trust
a time to agree and a time to contrast
a time to be slow and a time to be fast
a time to fade and a time to last.

having twenty four hours a day, we have…
a time to be good and a time to be bad
a time to be mad and a time to be glad
a time to be silent and a time to be loud
a time to be down and a time to be proud

a time to be smart and a time to be dumb
a time to be hurt and a time to be loved
a time to be honest and a time to lie
a time to live and of course a time to die._

*
Frieda Taller*


----------



## dandelindt

Hi all,

Is there anyone getting states sponsor from Canberra?

Linda


----------



## mirza_755

hafeezsl said:


> Oh thats long
> Whr r u applying frm


Offshore ..................Bangladesh


----------



## mirza_755

vinnie88 said:


> Hey Mirza,
> 
> Have you fully answered all the questions on form 80 ?
> 
> I think complete answers backed by extra supporting documentation could accelerate your security check process since Form80 plays an important role.
> 
> Also, email your CO ( if you havent done so in the past 2 months ) and ask them for a status update just to remind them of your case. Sometimes they just forget things! who knows
> 
> best of luck


Hi Vinnie,

Happy to see your post. Yes I have answered all questions in form 80 so far. Last 9th Sep I contacted with CO and she answer a common reply 


The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.

We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.

What can I do I dont know. I got a good job offer in Oman but cant accept due to Aus VISA processing issue..............Waiting kills me every second


----------



## iamafreak

Firetoy said:


> Yep, but there is a little problem. If someone add his/her data before another one mess everything up, and after I restore it... well, we will lose that data. I think it is better to be careful, from my point of view


yep, agree!


----------



## mirza_755

Zolter said:


> Hello, I have applied under 189 and I have already been assigned a CO since January, however I have not heard anything yet from DIAC, is this usual?
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, I am new here.


please mention your signature.


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Good evening guys from Brisbane!
> 
> I opened the Excel file 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club today and I found out that half of the headings were erased. Please, be careful, it is a list that we all use. If you don't work with Microsoft Excel or you don't know how to use it, just ask. Most of us are willing to help with that.
> Thanks for your cooperation.
> 
> I already fixed it


I only see a few entries in the spreadsheet. Does it supposed to be like this? I am about to enter my data as I am filing for 190 soon.


----------



## ssaditya

rahulmenda said:


> Hi all, How you all doing? here is a small poem about time. As time plays an important role in very body's life.  Time is the best Healer  so be patience and wait for you time
> 
> *
> Time For Everything*
> 
> 
> 
> _we all have the time for everything…
> a time to play and a time to sleep
> a time to move and a time to be stiff
> a time to cry and a time to laugh
> a time to be weak and a time to be tough.
> 
> a time to doubt and a time to trust
> a time to agree and a time to contrast
> a time to be slow and a time to be fast
> a time to fade and a time to last.
> 
> having twenty four hours a day, we have…
> a time to be good and a time to be bad
> a time to be mad and a time to be glad
> a time to be silent and a time to be loud
> a time to be down and a time to be proud
> 
> a time to be smart and a time to be dumb
> a time to be hurt and a time to be loved
> a time to be honest and a time to lie
> a time to live and of course a time to die._
> 
> *
> Frieda Taller*


i really appreciate u poet........great poem about :clock:


----------



## ssaditya

felix2020 said:


> I only see a few entries in the spreadsheet. Does it supposed to be like this? I am about to enter my data as I am filing for 190 soon.


are u from chennai staying in adelaide????///


----------



## ssaditya

felix2020 said:


> I only see a few entries in the spreadsheet. Does it supposed to be like this? I am about to enter my data as I am filing for 190 soon.


are u from chennai staying in adelaide????


----------



## rahulmenda

ssaditya said:


> i really appreciate u poet........great poem about :clock:


Thank you very much. Ur people encouragement making me to post the poems dude. Small try to boost the spirits of visa aspirants . :tea::tea::tea:


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Good evening guys from Brisbane!
> 
> I opened the Excel file 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club today and I found out that half of the headings were erased. Please, be careful, it is a list that we all use. If you don't work with Microsoft Excel or you don't know how to use it, just ask. Most of us are willing to help with that.
> Thanks for your cooperation.
> 
> I already fixed it


Can someone add a column for date when skills assessment was recieved.. it will help a lot.. 

I am using the sheet from phone.. so i cant do it..


----------



## vinnie88

mirza_755 said:


> Hi Vinnie,
> 
> Happy to see your post. Yes I have answered all questions in form 80 so far. Last 9th Sep I contacted with CO and she answer a common reply
> 
> 
> The Department of Immigration and Citizenship recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> What can I do I dont know. I got a good job offer in Oman but cant accept due to Aus VISA processing issue..............Waiting kills me every second


I hope you will get your grant soon. Perhaps comparing your security check timeline with other applicants from Bangladesh could help? do you know of any applicants from your country who went under checks for this visa?


----------



## Zolter

mirza_755 said:


> please mention your signature.


Done


----------



## roposh

CaptainR said:


> Medicals were done on the 4th, submitted by paper (not eHealth).


Captain,
are u an on-shore applicant? U did ur medical on 4 sep that too paper not e medical then how come it is cleared so early? Any idea?


----------



## roposh

kmann said:


> Count me in guys.....Applied 190 today
> 
> Best wishes to everyone :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Welcome to the club Kmann!


----------



## CaptainR

roposh said:


> Captain,
> are u an on-shore applicant? U did ur medical on 4 sep that too paper not e medical then how come it is cleared so early? Any idea?


Nope. I'm applying from Oman. But they don't have eHealth in Oman, so I booked my medical as soon as I got the invite. 

I don't know whether the Medicals have actually cleared, or whether the change in status just shows that they were received...


----------



## manan_1986

Gurpreethm said:


> Best of luck for tomorrow to all July applicants.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Senior expats there is a link which says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant", WHAT DOES THIS MEAN???
Is it just a link???


----------



## ruchkal

kmann said:


> Count me in guys.....Applied 190 today
> 
> Best wishes to everyone :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Welcome buddy.... Latest addition to the waiting club.... Lets hope and pray for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shyam

Chemfuture said:


> Hello Expat seniors, Need your advice.
> 
> Thanks


When you had your old passport with the mistake then the correction should have been added in the corrections page.

And now since you got the new one with the correct details *you only proceed with the new passport details and the correct Given name and Family. Not required to mention anywhere about the old mistakes*.


----------



## manan_1986

shyam said:


> When you had your old passport with the mistake then the correction should have been added in the corrections page.
> 
> And now since you got the new one with the correct details *you only proceed with the new passport details and the correct Given name and Family. Not required to mention anywhere about the old mistakes*.


Can Anyone pls reply to my query
Senior expats there is a link which says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant", WHAT DOES THIS MEAN???
Is it just a link???

thank you


----------



## ruchkal

manan_1986 said:


> Can Anyone pls reply to my query
> Senior expats there is a link which says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant", WHAT DOES THIS MEAN???
> Is it just a link???
> 
> thank you


PCC and form 80..


----------



## manan_1986

ruchkal said:


> PCC and form 80..


First of all thanks for your reply, I have already submitted my PCC on14th aug and form 80 on 27th June.. So then why is the link still up?? Any ideas


----------



## shyam

manan_1986 said:


> Senior expats there is a link which says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant", WHAT DOES THIS MEAN???
> Is it just a link???


This link is generated as a default and this should be corrected by your CO once he checks you Form 80.


----------



## manan_1986

shyam said:


> This link is generated as a default and this should be corrected once you have a CO


I also got my CO ON 2nd Aug, but since he requested my medicals and PCC i submitted those on 14th aug and since then i have been long waiting. My medicals are cleared....


----------



## shyam

manan_1986 said:


> I also got my CO ON 2nd Aug, but since he requested my medicals and PCC i submitted those on 14th aug and since then i have been long waiting. My medicals are cleared....


Not to worry. SInce you have submitted the required docs and CO did not ask anything else then you are done. Its CO job to proceed. Once he verifies he might update the same on portal and that should remove the link.


----------



## hawaiisurf

IN my EOI , I have mentioned as 3 dependents. 
But now while filing for my visa, I would like to include only 2 dependents. 
Where and how should I reflect this change. Pls advise


----------



## LookingForward

Birender said:


> how many points you claimed for your workex?


5 Points for 3.8 years.


----------



## hiya_hanan

Hello Guys,

Can anyone throw some light on deducting work experience by the DIAC explicitly ? Can someone give information precisely ?

T&R


----------



## ahmedhasan

Dear expats ,

could someone advise does it means that my application is referral to the external agency .
is it for security check or documents verification or what kind of verification that the agency will conduct.

thanks senior expats 

regards,


----------



## tracyv83

Hi

Please can some one explain my visa page has gone strange

1) my application is now saying received instead of in progress and

2) All medicals seamed to have auto cleared until now where my son and husband's medicals now say the case officer has to decide . Mine and my daughter's medicals are still cleared

Should I be worried????


----------



## turka

*After PR Grant date*

Hi All,

Basically, as far as i know, current VISA will come into effect when any other VISA held expires.
I got PR 16th June 2013 and my skilled graduate visa will expire early of next year.

Thus, do i have to request DIAC to cease my graduate VISA??

Regards,

David


----------



## oz_prrules

DavidN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Basically, as far as i know, current VISA will come into effect when any other VISA held expires.
> I got PR 16th June 2013 and my skilled graduate visa will expire early of next year.
> 
> Thus, do i have to request DIAC to cease my graduate VISA??
> 
> Regards,
> 
> David


Dude it’s only apply to bridging visa. Your bridging visa will not come into effect until your current visa expires. Your old graduate visa lapsed when you have granted PR. Now you are entitled to get all the government benefits.


----------



## oz_prrules

ahmedhasan said:


> Dear expats ,
> 
> could someone advise does it means that my application is referral to the external agency .
> is it for security check or documents verification or what kind of verification that the agency will conduct.
> 
> thanks senior expats
> 
> regards,


I am not sure you case has been referred to external security check or not. If it does it may take 3 months to 18 months depend of the level of security they have asked for. I am also not sure what protocols they follow when they refer for external security check. But i have seen here most of the Pakistani and Middle East countries applicants have suffered most. Defiantly You will get the grant letter. Just leave it with time.


----------



## drshk

many congrats :cheer2: :cheer2:



IndianOZ said:


> Dear Expat Friends,
> 
> Good morning. This morning has brought us the most awaited mail of the time. The GOLDEN MAIL!!
> 
> Thanks to my God, CO, my expat friends and my agent.
> 
> I am so happy and pray to God to grant visas to all of you who are waiting and best of luck for your future to those who have been granted visa so far.
> 
> Love this forum......


----------



## oz_prrules

hawaiisurf said:


> IN my EOI , I have mentioned as 3 dependents.
> But now while filing for my visa, I would like to include only 2 dependents.
> Where and how should I reflect this change. Pls advise


It’s advisable to put the same information similar to EOI. You can add other person as a non-migrant dependent.


----------



## drshk

Hi Raj,

Please refer to http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

For your convenience, I have pasted below the info regarding Qatar PCC. All the best!

****************
Relevant documents:
‘Police Clearance Certificate’ (for residents)
‘Certificate of Good Conduct’ (for non-residents).

Residents
Apply to:
Ministry of Interior
Director of Criminal Eviden
ce and Information Department
P.O.
Box 23004
Doha, State of Qatar
Location: Waab area Telephone: 974-450-8666

Non-residents
Apply in person to any Qatari Embassy.
Provide:
four passport size photos, copy of your current
passport, copy of last held resident visa and a
copy of a police clearance
certificate from your country of citizenship.
Processing time is at least 12 weeks.
The certificate is valid for six months from date of issue.
Fee:
payable.

www.moi.gov.qa





rajfromhyd said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> One help required.. How to get PCC Clearance from Qatar? is there any body who applied from india for PCC in Qatar. Can you please share.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


----------



## akshay1229

tracyv83 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please can some one explain my visa page has gone strange
> 
> 1) my application is now saying received instead of in progress and
> 
> 2) All medicals seamed to have auto cleared until now where my son and husband's medicals now say the case officer has to decide . Mine and my daughter's medicals are still cleared
> 
> Should I be worried????


Hi tracy, 
Uploading your signature would be an ease for anyone to answer.
Have you been contacted by CO?


----------



## lachuupriya

*IndianOZ* Congrats

I'm also assigned to same CO.

Please share your experience in handling her


----------



## drshk

Hi Ammu, can you pls give an update on whether you proceeded with medicals using TRN and what all tests you took.

Thanks!



ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my visa application on 29th August.
> My Xray is already done for 457 visa in june.
> I mentioned that while I lodged the application and it shows that co has to decide it. So I cannot get HAP id.
> Anyway I planned to do my medicals except xray before the co allocation. But when i tried to enter TRN number in the medibank online booking, it shows that TRN is incorrect.
> Is there anybody else who faced this problem before. Please give me a solution.
> Thank you
> Ammu


----------



## ammu1983

drshk said:


> Hi Ammu, can you pls give an update on whether you proceeded with medicals using TRN and what all tests you took.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
No. I haven't done my medicals yet, as I am waiting for CO to determine. 
Regards
Ammu


----------



## hafeezsl

Anitha said:


> I Got My Grant Yesterday!!!!!!!
> I din't check my mail yesterday
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on July 31st
> Grant 16th September
> CO :Team 33 GSM
> 
> That was a very quick Grant!!!!!.


Congrads and all the best


----------



## drshk

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> No. I haven't done my medicals yet, as I am waiting for CO to determine.
> Regards
> Ammu


same here, the wait is horrible though :frusty:


----------



## mithu93ku

manan_1986 said:


> I also got my CO ON 2nd Aug, but since he requested my medicals and PCC i submitted those on 14th aug and since then i have been long waiting. My medicals are cleared....


Hello *manan_1986*,
You could generously ask your CO the visa status now and inform him/her that you have sent the requested documents asked. Sometimes CO's are unable to see your uploaded documents on e-visa portal online. If you sent the docs by e-mail, then you are fine. In that case also you could ask your CO the visa status .
Good luck.
Mithu


----------



## joejohn

Anitha said:


> I Got My Grant Yesterday!!!!!!!
> I din't check my mail yesterday
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on July 31st
> Grant 16th September
> CO :Team 33 GSM
> 
> That was a very quick Grant!!!!!.


Congratulations Anitha!

When are you planning to fly?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*grants or co allocation*

guys pl update who got grants or co allocated today


----------



## joejohn

Happy to see the sheet turning pink!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtRVHppRwnymdHBPQ215OUVXMS0xbk5SbEpJNUF0ZUE#gid=0


----------



## iamafreak

felix2020 said:


> I only see a few entries in the spreadsheet. Does it supposed to be like this? I am about to enter my data as I am filing for 190 soon.


There may be a filter applied on one or more columns. You can click on the drop down arrow on a column and select to view all the values.


----------



## Vincentluf

Anitha said:


> I Got My Grant Yesterday!!!!!!!
> I din't check my mail yesterday
> 
> 189 Visa Applied on July 31st
> Grant 16th September
> CO :Team 33 GSM
> 
> That was a very quick Grant!!!!!.


Hi Anitha, congrats.
What is your occupation code please?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> guys pl update who got grants or co allocated today


DIAC has stop giving grants or what ???????????????/


----------



## rahul897

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> DIAC has stop giving grants or what ???????????????/


hi how r u 
u need to be patient there is a fixed quota for issuing grants.if the grants issued for this month have reached ceiling,then they will start issuing from the 1st of oct


----------



## drshk

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> DIAC has stop giving grants or what ???????????????/


dry days  lets hope a flurry of grants follow, like the storm after the calm (but in a good way) :boom:


----------



## rajfromhyd

drshk said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Please refer to http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf
> 
> For your convenience, I have pasted below the info regarding Qatar PCC. All the best!
> 
> ****************
> Relevant documents:
> ‘Police Clearance Certificate’ (for residents)
> ‘Certificate of Good Conduct’ (for non-residents).
> 
> Residents
> Apply to:
> Ministry of Interior
> Director of Criminal Eviden
> ce and Information Department
> P.O.
> Box 23004
> Doha, State of Qatar
> Location: Waab area Telephone: 974-450-8666
> 
> Non-residents
> Apply in person to any Qatari Embassy.
> Provide:
> four passport size photos, copy of your current
> passport, copy of last held resident visa and a
> copy of a police clearance
> certificate from your country of citizenship.
> Processing time is at least 12 weeks.
> The certificate is valid for six months from date of issue.
> Fee:
> payable.
> 
> www.moi.gov.qa


thanks drshk ... is processing time is 12 weeks ?? i called yesterday mumbai embassy they said.. it can be done in a day. any ideas on this ?


Thanks 
Raj


----------



## drshk

no idea as I have just quoted above from the pdf...but if mumbai embassy says 1 day, then thats awesome! :thumb:



rajfromhyd said:


> thanks drshk ... is processing time is 12 weeks ?? i called yesterday mumbai embassy they said.. it can be done in a day. any ideas on this ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


----------



## manan_1986

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *manan_1986*,
> You could generously ask your CO the visa status now and inform him/her that you have sent the requested documents asked. Sometimes CO's are unable to see your uploaded documents on e-visa portal online. If you sent the docs by e-mail, then you are fine. In that case also you could ask your CO the visa status .
> Good luck.
> Mithu


Hello mithu. I was told by my consultant that he has already sent a reminder email to the CO on 17th sept. Moreover my agent has emailed the CO all the documents. When i ask my agent for any confirmation that whether he has sent the reminder email or not he says dnt u trust us... So I am like What The Hell.....


----------



## Birender

hiya_hanan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can anyone throw some light on deducting work experience by the DIAC explicitly ? Can someone give information precisely ?
> 
> T&R


There is nothing specific mentioned from DIAC.


----------



## Birender

LookingForward said:


> 5 Points for 3.8 years.


Nice. what all documents you attached for work experience?


----------



## Birender

Any grants today?


----------



## jre05

hiya_hanan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can anyone throw some light on deducting work experience by the DIAC explicitly ? Can someone give information precisely ?
> 
> T&R


Hello Hiya_Hanan

There is no deduction of work experiences by DIAC. It has been confirmed through atleast 10 grants I know recently from our own forum, who are from BE Electronics background and with old ACS. If you are that, you are safe as long as you have sufficient proof for employment. 

Some proofs for you:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...acs-vs-diac-work-experience-assessment-2.html

Best regards,
JR


----------



## mithu93ku

manan_1986 said:


> Hello mithu. I was told by my consultant that he has already sent a reminder email to the CO on 17th sept. Moreover my agent has emailed the CO all the documents. When i ask my agent for any confirmation that whether he has sent the reminder email or not he says dnt u trust us... So I am like What The Hell.....


Just wait and have patience man! :hat:


----------



## manan_1986

mithu93ku said:


> Just wait and have patience man! :hat:


I will wait till friday and then i will take some action...


----------



## Rocky Balboa

manan_1986 said:


> I will wait till friday and then i will take some action...


What kind of action?


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> What kind of action?


May be....uke:


----------



## oz_prrules

manan_1986 said:


> I will wait till friday and then i will take some action...


Time frame for this visa is 6 months. Do not irritate your CO. S/He may get angry and put your file aside to do departmental check or external security. They will get back to you with grant when they satisfied with the documents. I also think they work on multiple applications and it may take time to get back to the previous file.


----------



## manan_1986

Rocky Balboa said:


> What kind of action?


Action as in I will force my agent to send another reminder email in front of me to the case officer or ask my agent to give them a call or something like that....


----------



## manan_1986

oz_prrules said:


> Time frame for this visa is 6 months. Do not irritate your CO. S/He may get angry and put your file aside to do departmental check or external security. They will get back to you with grant when they satisfied with the documents. I also think they work on multiple applications and it may take time to get back to the previous file.


6 months as in the total process or 6months frm the day i submitted my pending documents???


----------



## oz_prrules

The day you have logged your visa...!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

manan_1986 said:


> 6 months as in the total process or 6months frm the day i submitted my pending documents???


Six months from the visa lodgement date.


----------



## soumyo11

Just called up DIAC and they informed that a CO has been assigned to me on 11th Sept. Also, they informed that initial assessment has been done. Not sure what that means. On the online portal it the status of two docs are shown as requested.

1) Qualifications - Overseas - Evidence of Others. I'm planning to upload the Graduation certificate & marksheets again for this one.

2) For Wife - Evidence of English Language. I'm planning to upload Wife's Graduation certificate (Which states Bachelors in English).

Experts - Share your thoughts..


----------



## rockzstaa

*Regarding Signature..*



kittydoll said:


> as far as i know, no one yet...
> 
> Joe, why dont u put up a signature so we can all see the progress of ur application?


what is signature and How to make / put a signature...??? since i am new and this is my first post... please be kind..


----------



## farshid_mis

Hi All,

I have received an email from CO, today. The CO has attached a .pdf letter stating that:

"I have assessed your application however further security checks are required and ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to your application can take some time. Once these checks have been completed I will be in contact with you requesting further information."

What is the meaning of the above statement? Dose it mean my application assessment was successful against point claims and I need just the security checks for visa grant?

Please share your thoughts.

-------
Electronics Eng., EOI: 15 July, Lodge: (189) 20 July, CO: Adelaide Team 7


----------



## soumyo11

soumyo11 said:


> Just called up DIAC and they informed that a CO has been assigned to me on 11th Sept. Also, they informed that initial assessment has been done. Not sure what that means. On the online portal it the status of two docs are shown as requested.
> 
> 1) Qualifications - Overseas - Evidence of Others. I'm planning to upload the Graduation certificate & marksheets again for this one.
> 
> 2) For Wife - Evidence of English Language. I'm planning to upload Wife's Graduation certificate (Which states Bachelors in English).
> 
> Experts - Share your thoughts..


Also to add, I have not seen any email yet from CO and heldesk informed me to wait for communication from CO....

Getting really anxious :help:


----------



## ozstyle

vinnie88 said:


> any reasons why your external check started so late? I mean you got a CO almost 2-3 months before the checks started, why is that? I thought those checks start upon complete submission of form 80 and 1221...
> 
> when did you submit form 80 and 1221 ?


I submitted form80 , med together on nov12 and pcc was FL.
Technically my sc was supposed to start from dec12 but due to change in circumstances it got delayed for a month and began in jan13.. still waiting since then.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

My Analysis for Sep..


----------



## sandhuaman

oz_prrules said:


> Time frame for this visa is 6 months. Do not irritate your CO. S/He may get angry and put your file aside to do departmental check or external security. They will get back to you with grant when they satisfied with the documents. I also think they work on multiple applications and it may take time to get back to the previous file.



thats absolutely right mate......

in the past few months they are granting visa in 2 or 3 months[average],but actually time period is 6 months.they are processing much faster as compared to time period.so just wait........

if they take time,we all have to wait becoz they are giving to all of us PR.which i think is not a small thing


----------



## ramanj

At the stage where people who have submitted everything and are just waiting for grant email, how are you planning your shift, have you already started? how abt resignation in current job and when you planning to move? 
Lastly what are the chances of getting rejected at this stage, if we already start preparations to make a move?


----------



## rahulmenda

manan_1986 said:


> I will wait till friday and then i will take some action...


Dude don't me hurry . The time frame for visa grants is 6 months. No need to panic. We think that CO kept our files aside. But they have their planning regarding our file. Dont irrate him by mailing. Just give a first mail than see the reply if they give u some time to wait just wait for that time. We have to be patience.


----------



## oz_prrules

ramanj said:


> At the stage where people who have submitted everything and are just waiting for grant email, how are you planning your shift, have you already started? how abt resignation in current job and when you planning to move?
> Lastly what are the chances of getting rejected at this stage, if we already start preparations to make a move?


Its absolutely foolishness to think about resign from a Job before you get grant. You will have plenty of time to do the planning. Dude there are always risks involve starting a new life or moving to other country. Little bit of risk is worth taking. If you really can’t concentrate on other things go for a long holiday or join a GYM...


----------



## tracyv83

How do you do your signature


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rockzstaa said:


> what is signature and How to make / put a signature...??? since i am new and this is my first post... please be kind..


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## ahmedhasan

oz_prrules said:


> I am not sure you case has been referred to external security check or not. If it does it may take 3 months to 18 months depend of the level of security they have asked for. I am also not sure what protocols they follow when they refer for external security check. But i have seen here most of the Pakistani and Middle East countries applicants have suffered most. Defiantly You will get the grant letter. Just leave it with time.



it is not mentioned security purpose and they replied me for an external agency for further assessment literary.

dont you think that 18 months it is very long since in their rule they states that maximum 6 months.

please advise 

regards,


----------



## oz_prrules

ahmedhasan said:


> it is not mentioned security purpose and they replied me for an external agency for further assessment literary.
> 
> dont you think that 18 months it is very long since in their rule they states that maximum 6 months.
> 
> please advise
> 
> regards,


Dude 6 months is general time frame. It’s assessing time. Also it may be delayed depends on the circumstances. Not all the application gets refer to external agency for security check. I do not know what basis they pick application for security check. It’s usually done by external agency and it cost money as well. As I said 3 months to 18 months depends on the level of security they are looking for. Hope for the best. May be your one will not take too much time.


----------



## rockzstaa

Damn it says i do not have permission as i am new and have less than 5 posts on the site...


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

someone pls gv some gud news of grant or co allocation


----------



## rockzstaa

I want to have my signature too.... Buhuhuhuhu ... LOL


----------



## rockzstaa

What is the number to contact DIAC.... ???


----------



## oz_prrules

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> someone pls gv some gud news of grant or co allocation


You should help everyone here by providing your signature.


----------



## aakash07

vinnie88 said:


> I hope you will get your grant soon. Perhaps comparing your security check timeline with other applicants from Bangladesh could help? do you know of any applicants from your country who went under checks for this visa?


hi
i applied for 189 with 60 pts on begining of may
but co from team33 brisbane LZ responded saying file is pending routine checks and may take 3 months

any idea how long it takes, the wait is killing me


----------



## rockzstaa

I applied for EOI on 10th May
Cleared for Meds on 03rd July (cz i had applied for 485 b4 and asked them to make it for 189 as well)
Got My Invitation on 15th of July
Applied on 15th of July...
Got my acknowledgement on 15th of July

updated all the docs by 18th of July...

And after that all i have been doing is waiting.... 


its been 65 days and CO have not been assigned... 

But my friend applied on 02 of august and got his PR on 16th of September...

Feeling restless....


----------



## aakash07

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> someone pls gv some gud news of grant or co allocation


hi
i dont think we should expect grants on wednesday
CO usually target monday and friday or else tues and thurs for a flurry of grants according to my observation..

correct me anybody if i am wrong


----------



## maruthipanyam

auslover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am starting this thread for people who have filed 190 Skill Select visa and are waiting for CO.
> 
> I will also be starting a Google docs sheet to track the progress.
> 
> This will help us all to estimate our time lines.
> 
> Kindly update your timelines in this spreadsheet:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc


Hi

I am unable to open the document, getting accessdenied error. I have applied for VISA on 4th Aug 2013. still waiting for CO. is it there any standard period of time to allocate CO. Please suggest

Regards
Maruthi.P


----------



## tracyv83

Good news everything back to normal


----------



## rockzstaa

rockzstaa said:


> I applied for EOI on 10th May
> Cleared for Meds on 03rd July (cz i had applied for 485 b4 and asked them to make it for 189 as well)
> Got My Invitation on 15th of July
> Applied on 15th of July...
> Got my acknowledgement on 15th of July
> 
> updated all the docs by 18th of July...
> 
> And after that all i have been doing is waiting....
> 
> 
> its been 65 days and CO have not been assigned...
> 
> But my friend applied on 02 of august and got his PR on 16th of September...
> 
> Feeling restless....


Can anybody relate to my situation.. :help:


----------



## aakash07

tracyv83 said:


> Good news everything back to normal


are u primary applicant


----------



## tihor

maruthipanyam said:


> Hi
> 
> I am unable to open the document, getting accessdenied error. I have applied for VISA on 4th Aug 2013. still waiting for CO. is it there any standard period of time to allocate CO. Please suggest
> 
> Regards
> Maruthi.P


According to DIAC website, CO allocation for 190 could take up to 5 weeks. But then this is their official timeframe. We will never know when CO gets allocated unless he/she needs some additional documentation from your end - in which case CO would contact you. This is the only sure shot way to know if CO has been allocated. 

If you have front loaded all the required documents, then it is wait & watch game. Need plenty of patience! 

Good luck.


----------



## soumyo11

Just called up DIAC and they informed that a CO has been assigned to me on 11th Sept. Also, they informed that initial assessment has been done. Not sure what that means. On the online portal it the status of two docs are shown as requested.

1) Qualifications - Overseas - Evidence of Others. I'm planning to upload the Graduation certificate & marksheets again for this one.

2) For Wife - Evidence of English Language. I'm planning to upload Wife's Graduation certificate (Which states Bachelors in English).

Experts - Share your thoughts.. 

Also to add, I have not seen any email yet from CO and heldesk informed me to wait for communication from CO....

Getting really anxious


----------



## rockerwin

Today my medical link disappear with the text 

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

I informed my CO about this, 


and got the Diamond, Platinum, and Golden email with an hour.


Thanks to Al Mighty ALLAH for all his blessings


----------



## tihor

tihor said:


> According to DIAC website, CO allocation for 190 could take up to 5 weeks. But then this is their official timeframe. We will never know when CO gets allocated unless he/she needs some additional documentation from your end - in which case CO would contact you. This is the only sure shot way to know if CO has been allocated.
> 
> If you have front loaded all the required documents, then it is wait & watch game. Need plenty of patience!
> 
> Good luck.


Estimated CO allocation times from DIAC:

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## tihor

rockerwin said:


> Today my medical link disappear with the text
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> I informed my CO about this,
> 
> 
> and got the Diamond, Platinum, and Golden email with an hour.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Al Mighty ALLAH for all his blessings


Congrats dude. Best of luck for your future assignments and relocation!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

rockerwin said:


> today my medical link disappear with the text
> 
> no health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department of immigration and citizenship.
> 
> I informed my co about this,
> 
> 
> and got the diamond, platinum, and golden email with an hour.
> 
> 
> Thanks to al mighty allah for all his blessings


congrats please update google sheet


----------



## tracyv83

aakash07 said:


> are u primary applicant


Yes


----------



## waseem_expat

tracyv83 said:


> How do you do your signature


go to following link to update your signature.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## akshay1229

Quick links>>>>> edit signature


----------



## akshay1229

tracyv83 said:


> Good news everything back to normal


It means, it was a bug...enjoy now...grant is on your way...


----------



## gtaark

Congrats... :dance::dance::dance:

On your signature it should be 18/09/2013 




rockerwin said:


> Today my medical link disappear with the text
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> I informed my CO about this,
> 
> 
> and got the Diamond, Platinum, and Golden email with an hour.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Al Mighty ALLAH for all his blessings


----------



## Ani.pepe

rockerwin said:


> Today my medical link disappear with the text
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> I informed my CO about this,
> 
> 
> and got the Diamond, Platinum, and Golden email with an hour.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Al Mighty ALLAH for all his blessings


Congrats... cheers


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

any other person who got grant today ...........


----------



## Zolter

soumyo11 said:


> Just called up DIAC and they informed that a CO has been assigned to me on 11th Sept. Also, they informed that initial assessment has been done. Not sure what that means. On the online portal it the status of two docs are shown as requested.
> 
> 1) Qualifications - Overseas - Evidence of Others. I'm planning to upload the Graduation certificate & marksheets again for this one.
> 
> 2) For Wife - Evidence of English Language. I'm planning to upload Wife's Graduation certificate (Which states Bachelors in English).
> 
> Experts - Share your thoughts..
> 
> Also to add, I have not seen any email yet from CO and heldesk informed me to wait for communication from CO....
> 
> Getting really anxious


What is the URL of the online portal to check the status of your application?


----------



## akshay1229

Anybody here who got their future via email? Normally people call it golden mail...lolz...any grants?


----------



## soumyasingh

akshay1229 said:


> Anybody here who got their future via email? Normally people call it golden mail...lolz...any grants?


Waiting Waiting and waiting... So frustrating....:lalala:


----------



## soumyo11

Zolter said:


> What is the URL of the online portal to check the status of your application?


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## premchandjaladi

rockerwin said:


> Today my medical link disappear with the text
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> I informed my CO about this,
> 
> 
> and got the Diamond, Platinum, and Golden email with an hour.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Al Mighty ALLAH for all his blessings


Congratslane:lane:


----------



## farshid_mis

Hi All,

I have received an email from CO, today. The CO has attached a .pdf letter stating that:

"I have assessed your application however further security checks are required and ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to your application can take some time. Once these checks have been completed I will be in contact with you requesting further information."

What is the meaning of the above statement? Dose it mean my application assessment was successful against point claims and I need just the security checks for visa grant?

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## soumyasingh

farshid_mis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received an email from CO, today. The CO has attached a .pdf letter stating that:
> 
> "I have assessed your application however further security checks are required and ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to your application can take some time. Once these checks have been completed I will be in contact with you requesting further information."
> 
> What is the meaning of the above statement? Dose it mean my application assessment was successful against point claims and I need just the security checks for visa grant?
> 
> Please share your thoughts.


The Co will be doing your security check and is working on your file... as and when they need you, they will contact you... The best thing is that you have the CO now, so the work is started


----------



## rockerwin

gtaark said:


> Congrats... :dance::dance::dance:
> 
> On your signature it should be 18/09/2013


Thanks Signature Fixed,


----------



## akshay1229

farshid_mis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received an email from CO, today. The CO has attached a .pdf letter stating that:
> 
> "I have assessed your application however further security checks are required and ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to your application can take some time. Once these checks have been completed I will be in contact with you requesting further information."
> 
> What is the meaning of the above statement? Dose it mean my application assessment was successful against point claims and I need just the security checks for visa grant?
> 
> Please share your thoughts.


I think, If you CO hasn't asked for.any docs in first communication..then your process will go smoother..

And getting CO, that is good sign of progress..

Good Luck..


----------



## rockerwin

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> congrats please update google sheet


Unable to access spreadsheet, getting access denied error


----------



## ahmed1981

farshid_mis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received an email from CO, today. The CO has attached a .pdf letter stating that:
> 
> "I have assessed your application however further security checks are required and ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to your application can take some time. Once these checks have been completed I will be in contact with you requesting further information."
> 
> What is the meaning of the above statement? Dose it mean my application assessment was successful against point claims and I need just the security checks for visa grant?
> 
> Please share your thoughts.


6
Hi Farshid. Yeah I got a very similar email soon after CO allocation. These background checks will take quite a long time for us Iranians.. for most other nationals it takes anywhere from 2-3 months max, but for us it takes anywhere from 6-12 months on average. Hope you get yours soon

good luck


----------



## BGMate

dwh.ramana said:


> thanks mate for the reply.
> 
> now I need to provide payslips and Form16 for all my 10 years of experience.
> Actually I have uploaded recent 10 paylsips and form16 for 3 years.
> 
> Anayways thanks again for the confirmation.
> 
> Regards,
> M.Ramana


Dear Ramana,

Could you please tell me what is this form 16?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

rockerwin said:


> Unable to access spreadsheet, getting access denied error


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0
HERE IS THE LINK


----------



## Ani.pepe

Hello All,

Please advice, I just checked the evisa page and my daughters medical shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" however for me and my wife the 'Organise your health examinations" is still there?? what does this mean.. has the hospital not yet loaded our medicals??? or does it mean anything else?


----------



## srikar

BGMate said:


> Dear Ramana,
> 
> Could you please tell me what is this form 16?
> Thanks a lot!


Form16 is indian version of Tax document.


----------



## Mjt

rockerwin said:


> Today my medical link disappear with the text
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> I informed my CO about this,
> 
> 
> and got the Diamond, Platinum, and Golden email with an hour.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Al Mighty ALLAH for all his blessings


Congratulations mate!! All d best...


----------



## Colombo

akshay1229 said:


> I think, If you CO hasn't asked for.any docs in first communication..then your process will go smoother..
> 
> And getting CO, that is good sign of progress..
> 
> Good Luck..


Good on you at least you know these stuff.
I have no clue about mine 
Neither CO or GRANT

Please fire up people who applied on or befpre july 15 
AND STILL NO CLUE

cheers 

XXX


----------



## mithu93ku

rockerwin said:


> Today my medical link disappear with the text
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> I informed my CO about this,
> 
> 
> and got the Diamond, Platinum, and Golden email with an hour.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Al Mighty ALLAH for all his blessings


Congrats *rockerwin*. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## gtaark

Don't worry..I did my medicals from Mumbai..for myself and spouse got cleared on Aug 27, but my child's medicals got cleared on Sept 5..

Sometimes the clinic delays the uploading, however its better to contact the clinic and inquire if they have uploaded. 

Best of luck 



Ani.pepe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please advice, I just checked the evisa page and my daughters medical shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" however for me and my wife the 'Organise your health examinations" is still there?? what does this mean.. has the hospital not yet loaded our medicals??? or does it mean anything else?


----------



## oz_prrules

tihor said:


> Estimated CO allocation times from DIAC:
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


This information was last updated on 13 September. This means whoever applied on 12/08 or before already have CO..


----------



## Ani.pepe

gtaark said:


> Don't worry..I did my medicals from Mumbai..for myself and spouse got cleared on Aug 27, but my child's medicals got cleared on Sept 5..
> 
> Sometimes the clinic delays the uploading, however its better to contact the clinic and inquire if they have uploaded.
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks Gtaark. I called up the hsopital and they said the system is down and they will upload soon and call up.. I was begining to getting worried


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> Good on you at least you know these stuff.
> I have no clue about mine
> Neither CO or GRANT
> 
> Please fire up people who applied on or befpre july 15
> AND STILL NO CLUE
> 
> cheers
> 
> XXX


fire up..whom? 
people who applied after 15th jul (july applicants, who haven't received their grant): at least post something


----------



## akshay1229

ahmed1981 said:


> 6
> Hi Farshid. Yeah I got a very similar email soon after CO allocation. These background checks will take quite a long time for us Iranians.. for most other nationals it takes anywhere from 2-3 months max, but for us it takes anywhere from 6-12 months on average. Hope you get yours soon
> 
> good luck


U may be right. I have heard from my friend who lives in oz, that every applicant is processed based on their country. They have some security check list which vary from one to another country. So this may be ur case. I don't know which country is processed fast but, may be USA, UK, Canada, urope


----------



## akshay1229

ahmed1981 said:


> 6
> Hi Farshid. Yeah I got a very similar email soon after CO allocation. These background checks will take quite a long time for us Iranians.. for most other nationals it takes anywhere from 2-3 months max, but for us it takes anywhere from 6-12 months on average. Hope you get yours soon
> 
> good luck


U may be right. I have heard from my friend who lives in oz, that every applicant is processed based on their country. They have some security check list which vary from one to another country. So this may be ur case. I don't know which country is processed fast but, may be USA, UK, Canada, Europe are in front queue...

I m not sure about single percent about this but this is heard from non official source.


----------



## gtaark

WOW..as a matter of fact I got this same reply when i had inquired..hahaha.

They give lame excuses...:loco:

Mera Bharat Mahaan



Ani.pepe said:


> Thanks Gtaark. I called up the hsopital and they said the system is down and they will upload soon and call up.. I was begining to getting worried


----------



## saintkamy

rockerwin said:


> Today my medical link disappear with the text
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> I informed my CO about this,
> 
> 
> and got the Diamond, Platinum, and Golden email with an hour.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Al Mighty ALLAH for all his blessings


Congrats bro
Can u plz tell which team ur angel CO belongs too?


----------



## Dingo Unchained

Newbie on the forum here.

Realized this thread is the one-to-be for me 

Applied for a 189 visa, 261111 code, on the 25th of July, all docs frontloaded, waiting for CO/Grant


----------



## Dingo Unchained

joejohn said:


> Happy to see the sheet turning pink!


My details are now up on this sheet 

This is very helpful, btw...thanks!


----------



## Ani.pepe

gtaark said:


> WOW..as a matter of fact I got this same reply when i had inquired..hahaha.
> 
> They give lame excuses...:loco:
> 
> Mera Bharat Mahaan


Did you do it from Lilavati LOL???


----------



## gtaark

No..Clinical Diagnostic Centre..Kemps corner



Ani.pepe said:


> Did you do it from Lilavati LOL???


----------



## Ani.pepe

gtaark said:


> No..Clinical Diagnostic Centre..Kemps corner


I did mine from Lilavati, bandra


----------



## gtaark

I live in Mazgaon, so that clinic in Kemps corner was the nearest. I hate traffic in Mumbai. :car:



Ani.pepe said:


> I did mine from Lilavati, bandra


----------



## akshay1229

Ani.pepe said:


> Thanks Gtaark. I called up the hsopital and they said the system is down and they will upload soon and call up.. I was begining to getting worried


The same excuse whether u r calling to call centre, at a queue in a bank, complaining about any service...

All the time, their system remains down...don't know...what the special in their system..never happened in home pc...thtsy I love my India.


----------



## CaptainR

Good news, just read on another forum a guy who applied for a 189 on the 2nd August has received his grant today and another who applied on the 27th July. Seems that processing is getting quicker.


----------



## CaptainR

Good news, just read on another forum a guy who applied for a 189 on the 2nd August has received his grant today and another who applied on the 27th July. Seems that processing is getting quicker.


----------



## shyam

Andy2013, Jinesh, wyn

Guys, have you got a CO yet? Have you guys called up DIAC?


----------



## Simple99

Hi Guys,

Just now I did me VAC2. hope Grant on the way now...


----------



## shyam

KDTH Kumar

Kumar, I could see your ACS assessed date as in 2010. I am in the same boat where i have used 2011 assessment.
Can you please provide some information on this. I knew the assessment does not expire on Skillselect portal.


----------



## manan_1986

Simple99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just now I did me VAC2. hope Grant on the way now...


What is Vac 2??


----------



## Rocky Balboa

shyam said:


> Andy2013, Jinesh, wyn
> 
> Guys, have you got a CO yet? Have you guys called up DIAC?


78 days without a COuke:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rockzstaa said:


> I applied for EOI on 10th May
> Cleared for Meds on 03rd July (cz i had applied for 485 b4 and asked them to make it for 189 as well)
> Got My Invitation on 15th of July
> Applied on 15th of July...
> Got my acknowledgement on 15th of July
> 
> updated all the docs by 18th of July...
> 
> And after that all i have been doing is waiting....
> 
> 
> *its been 65 days and CO have not been assigned*...
> 
> But my friend applied on 02 of august and got his PR on 16th of September...
> 
> Feeling restless....


*78 days without a CO
* and its 190 visa subclass..in their site it says within 35 days..uke:uke:uke:


----------



## farshid_mis

ahmed1981 said:


> 6
> Hi Farshid. Yeah I got a very similar email soon after CO allocation. These background checks will take quite a long time for us Iranians.. for most other nationals it takes anywhere from 2-3 months max, but for us it takes anywhere from 6-12 months on average. Hope you get yours soon
> 
> good luck


Hi Ahmed,

Do you think my application assessment against points has been done by my CO?
Because I only uploaded "reference letters" for my work experience. I have not submitted other work evidence (Pay slip, Tax sheet,..) to my CO.


----------



## manan_1986

Rocky Balboa said:


> 78 days without a COuke:


Dont worry brother u will get a direct grant...


----------



## ruchkal

CaptainR said:


> Good news, just read on another forum a guy who applied for a 189 on the 2nd August has received his grant today and another who applied on the 27th July. Seems that processing is getting quicker.


Lets see CaptainR... Both of us have submitted visa applications on the same day.. You will get a grant before me since you have frontloaded the medical and all.... Its good to hear that grants are being given still... :ranger: :ranger:


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> 78 days without a COuke:


:laser::mad2::mad2::boink: CO


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*78 days without a CO*uke:


----------



## LookingForward

Birender said:


> Nice. what all documents you attached for work experience?


Two work contracts (the initial one and an updated version I signed later on), the reference letter and a couple of bank transfers (a few for each year). My passport also contains all the work visas linked to this employment.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

again the day has gone . no grants no co allocation nothing suuccchhhaaa bad days ........................


----------



## ruchkal

Rocky Balboa said:


> *78 days without a CO*uke:


Don't worry Rocky... You will get a direct grant soon... Our prayers are always there for you.. You are not alone... Valuable things are hard to get, right... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> :laser::mad2::mad2::boink: CO


As u suggested, i changed my Grant expected day to today in my signature

*Grant: Maybe today*


----------



## Simple99

manan_1986 said:


> What is Vac 2??


It is the payment for my spouse instead of her English requirement.


----------



## Birender

LookingForward said:


> Two work contracts (the initial one and an updated version I signed later on), the reference letter and a couple of bank transfers (a few for each year). My passport also contains all the work visas linked to this employment.


Thanks


----------



## Firetoy

Any CO allocation today???


----------



## Simple99

Rocky Balboa said:


> As u suggested, i changed my Grant expected day to today in my signature
> 
> *Grant: Maybe today*


We will pray for you Buddyy..


----------



## drshk

Congratulations :cheer2: :cheer2:



rockerwin said:


> Today my medical link disappear with the text
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> I informed my CO about this,
> 
> 
> and got the Diamond, Platinum, and Golden email with an hour.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Al Mighty ALLAH for all his blessings


----------



## gtaark

You broke my record of 67 days. :clock:

Don't worry man..some people wait after CO allocation...I guess u will get direct grant



Rocky Balboa said:


> 78 days without a COuke:


----------



## mirza_755

vinnie88 said:


> I hope you will get your grant soon. Perhaps comparing your security check timeline with other applicants from Bangladesh could help? do you know of any applicants from your country who went under checks for this visa?


Yes, I have checked and only one grant who applied 15th Oct 2012 and received grant on 20th August 2013. I know its depend on case to case but there is no slandered timefarme. A part of this we are last year candidates from Bangladesh who are waiting for waiting for grant (Sahrear - 30th October 2012 , Zolter – 28th Nov 2012, letsmove-30th Nov 2012, Bengal_tiger – 16th Dec 2012, Mostafa_21st Dec 2012, samamun001 – 28th Dec 2012)


----------



## Simple99

rockerwin said:


> Today my medical link disappear with the text
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> I informed my CO about this,
> 
> 
> and got the Diamond, Platinum, and Golden email with an hour.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Al Mighty ALLAH for all his blessings


Congratulation Budyy.. Party TIme..


----------



## ahmed1981

farshid_mis said:


> Hi Ahmed,
> 
> Do you think my application assessment against points has been done by my CO?
> Because I only uploaded "reference letters" for my work experience. I have not submitted other work evidence (Pay slip, Tax sheet,..) to my CO.



I highly doubt that. It takes a couple of months for CO's to finalize your case ( internal checks..point assessment, verifying your claims etc ). You were only recently allocated a CO so I think it's too early for that. Besides, pay slips/tax papers and bank statements are compulsory documents to help verify your employment points...CO dont just take your words for it by only looking at a couple of ref letters form previous/current employers. In my case, CO requested additional documents upon allocation which included form 1221, CV, bank statements, payslips and employment insurance letters plus old passport(s). 

Your external checks usually start shortly after your submit form80 to your CO...these checks have nothing to do with your CO and DIAC. they are entirely done by another government agency and visa cant be granted until your CO receives your character reports from ASIO... 


Unfortunately in some cases, CO only start working on an applicants file when their security check is finalized but this doesnt happen a lot.


----------



## rahulmenda

oz_prrules said:


> You should help everyone here by providing your signature.


Well said.


----------



## shyam

Simple99 said:


> It is the payment for my spouse instead of her English requirement.


Sorry if i missed earlier posts on this. How much is this amount??


----------



## sandhuaman

Firetoy said:


> Any CO allocation today???



till now,no mate...............:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## hiya_hanan

If any individual claiming for Spouse educational details " 5 " points, does she also needs to give IELTS ? (Subclass 189)


----------



## hiya_hanan

jre05 said:


> Hello Hiya_Hanan
> 
> There is no deduction of work experiences by DIAC. It has been confirmed through atleast 10 grants I know recently from our own forum, who are from BE Electronics background and with old ACS. If you are that, you are safe as long as you have sufficient proof for employment.
> 
> Some proofs for you:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...acs-vs-diac-work-experience-assessment-2.html
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks Jre05 for the reply. However,

1. I have applied for ACS on May 16 & received on Aug 7 in a PDF format. Can you enlighten me if mine is categorized as new or old ACS ? 

2. I see in couple of forums, that, people who have old ACS & done their engineering turned IT professionals, only their experience has been deducted.

3.But I fall under 263111 under ( Software Engineer & Network Professional ) all through my graduation, I have completed a dedicated course of computers which is Bachelor's of computer Applications which is 100% related to the field I am currently engaged or settled in ?

4. What are my chances or factors affecting my experience ? I am claiming complete 60 points & seek almost 9 years of experience in IT.


----------



## oz_prrules

shyam said:


> Sorry if i missed earlier posts on this. How much is this amount??


if lodged before 1st september its AUD4250. From 1st September AUD4885.


----------



## iamafreak

hiya_hanan said:


> Thanks Jre05 for the reply. However,
> 
> 1. I have applied for ACS on May 16 & received on Aug 7 in a PDF format. Can you enlighten me if mine is categorized as new or old ACS ?
> 
> 2. I see in couple of forums, that, people who have old ACS & done their engineering turned IT professionals, only their experience has been deducted.
> 
> 3.But I fall under 263111 under ( Software Engineer & Network Professional ) all through my graduation, I have completed a dedicated course of computers which is Bachelor's of computer Applications which is 100% related to the field I am currently engaged or settled in ?
> 
> 4. What are my chances or factors affecting my experience ? I am claiming complete 60 points & seek almost 9 years of experience in IT.


According to ACS how much experience you have, 7 years or 9?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

It looks like as if diac officals are still celebrating australia day and r nt still back to work no grants no co allocation  sucha a hard time to spend


----------



## iamafreak

hiya_hanan said:


> If any individual claiming for Spouse educational details " 5 " points, does she also needs to give IELTS ? (Subclass 189)


yes


----------



## jerry9

Gurpreethm said:


> Me too
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Me too


----------



## ashifiqbal

rockzstaa said:


> Can anybody relate to my situation.. :help:


Yeah Kind of...

I'm also going through the same situation... got invited on 15th JUL and applied on 20th JUL for 189... still no CO :-(


----------



## jerry9

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Currently we have 10 people who lodged their VISA application before 10th August and wish all of them to get Co/VISA grant this week.
> 
> rocky balboa (2nd Jul), amitgupte (3rd Jul), Andy2013 (13th Jul), Jinesh (18th Jul), wyn (22nd Jul), Shyam (24th Jul), solarik (1st Aug), rahu (5th Aug), Rizwan (6th Aug), Vandna (6th Aug)
> 
> All the best buddies.


me too 2nd Aug


----------



## hiya_hanan

iamafreak said:


> According to ACS how much experience you have, 7 years or 9?


hello iamfreak,

all 9 years were assessed by the ACS team.


----------



## shyam

oz_prrules said:


> if lodged before 1st september its AUD4250. From 1st September AUD4885.


Thats Huge!!


----------



## jogiyogi

soumyasingh said:


> Waiting Waiting and waiting... So frustrating....:lalala:


Today I called DAIC again in last 15 days however got nothing but disappointment.

The operation checked with my CO by putting me on hold and informed that my application is still in routine check and it will take 6-12 months. 
I also asked if it is Security Check. She told me to write my CO if I need any specific information.
:brick:


----------



## gtaark

:jaw: With the demand in Australia migration...DIAC is minting money 



shyam said:


> Thats Huge!!


----------



## rahulmenda

*Congrats rockerwin and all other all the other who got grant today *

 :fly:


----------



## farshid_mis

ahmed1981 said:


> I highly doubt that. It takes a couple of months for CO's to finalize your case ( internal checks..point assessment, verifying your claims etc ). You were only recently allocated a CO so I think it's too early for that. Besides, pay slips/tax papers and bank statements are compulsory documents to help verify your employment points...CO dont just take your words for it by only looking at a couple of ref letters form previous/current employers. In my case, CO requested additional documents upon allocation which included form 1221, CV, bank statements, payslips and employment insurance letters plus old passport(s).
> 
> Your external checks usually start shortly after your submit form80 to your CO...these checks have nothing to do with your CO and DIAC. they are entirely done by another government agency and visa cant be granted until your CO receives your character reports from ASIO ...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately in some cases, CO only start working on an applicants file when their security check is finalized but this doesnt happen a lot.



Ahmed,

In which stage you received the email from CO containing the following statement. Before sending the requested documents (form 1221, CV, bank statements, payslips and employment insurance letters plus old passport) or after that.

_"I have assessed your application however further security checks are required and ensuring all the legal requirements are met in relation to your application can take some time. Once these checks have been completed I will be in contact with you requesting further information."_


----------



## akshay1229

akshay1229 said:


> U may be right. I have heard from my friend who lives in oz, that every applicant is processed based on their country. They have some security check list which vary from one to another country. So this may be ur case. I don't know which country is processed fast but, may be USA, UK, Canada, urope





jogiyogi said:


> Today I called DAIC again in last 15 days however got nothing but disappointment.
> 
> The operation checked with my CO by putting me on hold and informed that my application is still in routine check and it will take 6-12 months.
> I also asked if it is Security Check. She told me to write my CO if I need any specific information.
> :brick:


I think that happens only to those who have lived more than one country.
Is that true?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

rahulmenda said:


> *congrats rockerwin and all other all the other who got grant today *
> 
> :fly:


jus one grant today (rockerwin)


----------



## hiya_hanan

hiya_hanan said:


> hello iamfreak,
> 
> all 9 years were assessed by the ACS team.


hello iamfreak,

precisely, this is what I received on Aug 7 from ACS

Dear Mr hiya_hana

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 15 May 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from Osmania University completed March 2003 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after April 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 02/04 - 01/05 (0yrs 11mths)

Position: Senior Technical Support Associate
Employer: abcd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/05 - 06/07 (2yrs 3mths)
Position: Team Lead
Employer: abcd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/07 - 12/08 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: Team Lead
Employer: abcd
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/08 - 05/13 (4yrs 5mths)
Position: Deputy Consultant
Employer: abcd

Country: INDIA


Page 2
Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS
makes no representation regarding:
• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.
• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.
This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.
The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT
Professional.
Yours sincerely,


----------



## gtaark

On a safe side its always advisable to hold on to your current job and utilize your annual leaves for job hunting in Australia.

Grass is always green on the other side, until you land on that grass.  eace:

Best of Luck!!



ramanj said:


> At the stage where people who have submitted everything and are just waiting for grant email, how are you planning your shift, have you already started? how abt resignation in current job and when you planning to move?
> Lastly what are the chances of getting rejected at this stage, if we already start preparations to make a move?


----------



## Simple99

shyam said:


> Sorry if i missed earlier posts on this. How much is this amount??


The amount was AUD 4250 as i lodged my app before 1st September. If i did on after 1 september it will AUD 4830.

However i was lucky to not to pay AUD 4830.

Hope this help you.


----------



## Simple99

> Originally Posted by ChinnuBangalore View Post
> Currently we have 10 people who lodged their VISA application before 10th August and wish all of them to get Co/VISA grant this week.
> 
> rocky balboa (2nd Jul), amitgupte (3rd Jul), Andy2013 (13th Jul), Jinesh (18th Jul), wyn (22nd Jul), Shyam (24th Jul), solarik (1st Aug), rahu (5th Aug), Rizwan (6th Aug), Vandna (6th Aug)
> 
> All the best buddies.
> .


You guys missed me   .. Applied on 26 July


----------



## Fransta

Colombo said:


> Good on you at least you know these stuff.
> I have no clue about mine
> Neither CO or GRANT
> 
> Please fire up people who applied on or befpre july 15
> AND STILL NO CLUE
> 
> cheers
> 
> XXX



Same lodgement date as you - July 15.

When you receive your visa grant, I shall feel happy too, because it means mine is on the way. Hehee.

Any one from mid July or 15th July lodgement who has already received their grant? I have front loaded all required documents. I have not heard from my CO at all (not even sure if I have already been allocated one).

This is so nerve wrecking. Waiting, waiting .......


----------



## jre05

hiya_hanan said:


> Thanks Jre05 for the reply. However,
> 
> 1. I have applied for ACS on May 16 & received on Aug 7 in a PDF format. Can you enlighten me if mine is categorized as new or old ACS ?
> 
> 2. I see in couple of forums, that, people who have old ACS & done their engineering turned IT professionals, only their experience has been deducted.
> 
> 3.But I fall under 263111 under ( Software Engineer & Network Professional ) all through my graduation, I have completed a dedicated course of computers which is Bachelor's of computer Applications which is 100% related to the field I am currently engaged or settled in ?
> 
> 4. What are my chances or factors affecting my experience ? I am claiming complete 60 points & seek almost 9 years of experience in IT.


Hello hiya_hanan,

My pleasure.

1. Yours is new ACS as only in May, they changed ACS rules. For exampl,e this line *"The following employment after April 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level "* wasn't there in old ACS and for me too. Also, you got 2 years reduced in ACS which is accounted for post study experience which will not be considered as per new rules of ACS. 

2. Do not say that, I am from Electronics engineering and into IT. I have not seen their experience reduced in DIAC as long as they have full experience through old ACS report and also have evidence to support their employment. I have all evidences and I am certain that, for most of us, DIAC do not reduce experience.

3. As you have seen the other thread I posted, DIAC considers all experience of people even with new ACS where the experiences before skilled date are also considered. However, it is subject to the CO's satisfaction of your employment proofs. But I would advise you to just claim points for 7 years only and not 9, as already with 7 years you get 10 points. You may want to produce employment evidences for 7 years but not limited to only 7 years but 9 years too. 

4. As I showed you thread, for some people DIAC considers full experience irrespective of experience considered by ACS. So it depends. But you are very much secured if you claim 7 years. For 9 years also you should be, but you need to hear more successful grants of people with full experience considered by DIAC when they have new ACS.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

hiya_hanan said:


> If any individual claiming for Spouse educational details " 5 " points, does she also needs to give IELTS ? (Subclass 189)


DO you mean spouse ACS for the spouse's skill points ? I hope you are not asking educational qualification points of spouse. There is no point awarded for spouse education point, if that is a secondary applicant. Only thing is, skill points through ACS and the spouse should also be in same occupation and get the skill assessed with atleast 3 years of work experience post deduction of 2 or 4 years by ACS.

In that case, one can claim 5 points provided spouse qualifies for IELTS. I am really not sure if spouse needs a 6 or 4.5 Band in case of considering spouse points. Please have it clarified from others.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hiya_hanan

jre05 said:


> Hello hiya_hanan,
> 
> My pleasure.
> 
> 1. Yours is new ACS as only in May, they changed ACS rules. For exampl,e this line *"The following employment after April 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level "* wasn't there in old ACS and for me too. Also, you got 2 years reduced in ACS which is accounted for post study experience which will not be considered as per new rules of ACS.
> 
> 2. Do not say that, I am from Electronics engineering and into IT. I have not seen their experience reduced in DIAC as long as they have full experience through old ACS report and also have evidence to support their employment. I have all evidences and I am certain that, for most of us, DIAC do not reduce experience.
> 
> 3. As you have seen the other thread I posted, DIAC considers all experience of people even with new ACS where the experiences before skilled date are also considered. However, it is subject to the CO's satisfaction of your employment proofs. But I would advise you to just claim points for 7 years only and not 9, as already with 7 years you get 10 points. You may want to produce employment evidences for 7 years but not limited to only 7 years but 9 years too.
> 
> 4. As I showed you thread, for some people DIAC considers full experience irrespective of experience considered by ACS. So it depends. But you are very much secured if you claim 7 years. For 9 years also you should be, but you need to hear more successful grants of people with full experience considered by DIAC when they have new ACS.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks for the reply Jre05, now I have two options in hand, either I have to wait till April 2014 to complete my 8 years inspite of deducting 2 yrs. Or, Score 7 or 8 band in all modules or apply for state sponsorship to get additional " 5 " points from state, to be able to secure all 60 points safely, again " after deducting my experience "your thoughts ?


----------



## green_apple

I've just applied 190 today

Join you guys in this thread...Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## Colombo

terminator1 said:


> fire up..whom?
> people who applied after 15th jul (july applicants, who haven't received their grant): at least post something


Yeh please give a buzz... or make a wave....just to know that we have a lil community

 

CHEERS
XXX


----------



## Colombo

Fransta said:


> Same lodgement date as you - July 15.
> 
> When you receive your visa grant, I shall feel happy too, because it means mine is on the way. Hehee.
> 
> Any one from mid July or 15th July lodgement who has already received their grant? I have front loaded all required documents. I have not heard from my CO at all (not even sure if I have already been allocated one).
> 
> This is so nerve wrecking. Waiting, waiting .......


Me also the almost same dude....


----------



## akiimanu

Fransta said:


> Same lodgement date as you - July 15.
> 
> When you receive your visa grant, I shall feel happy too, because it means mine is on the way. Hehee.
> 
> Any one from mid July or 15th July lodgement who has already received their grant? I have front loaded all required documents. I have not heard from my CO at all (not even sure if I have already been allocated one).
> 
> This is so nerve wrecking. Waiting, waiting .......


 I applied on 19th July.
Why don't you call DIAC and confirm about Co allocation. I got to know that CO is assigned to us by calling them yesterday. Atleast you will be sure about CO part, still it does not help in long run, but human nature one step forward gives a relief.


----------



## ruchkal

green_apple said:


> I've just applied 190 today
> 
> Join you guys in this thread...Best wishes to everyone!


Welcome buddy.... layball:


----------



## felix2020

hiya_hanan said:


> If any individual claiming for Spouse educational details " 5 " points, does she also needs to give IELTS ? (Subclass 189)


Yes, and she needs 6 in each and skills on SOL which is assessed positive by relevant authority if you want to claim 5 points.


----------



## jre05

hiya_hanan said:


> Thanks for the reply Jre05, now I have two options in hand, either I have to wait till April 2014 to complete my 8 years inspite of deducting 2 yrs. Or, Score 7 or 8 band in all modules or apply for state sponsorship to get additional " 5 " points from state, to be able to secure all 60 points safely, again " after deducting my experience "your thoughts ?


Hello hiya_hanan

A very good news for you. Just checked your occupation in SA and was thinking which State you will suit, upon reading your message now. 

Fortunately, you have "High Availability" for your 263111 in SA and another good news is, it needs only 6.5 Band in each modules (If you already have it, you can apply it right away today)

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

That will give you 5 points. I hope you touch 60 atleast with this 5 points, deducting your work experience of 2 years. 

However, again, in this case, some say claim full experience and let DIAC assess it. As you can see from other thread, DIAC has even considered experience for claim of points of guys who had new ACS whose experienced wasn't considered skilled. Please ask him about it. I saw your post though in other thread.

So, its double surity for you. Meaning, place EOI with 65 points for SS. Else, if you are concerned, a 60 EOI is also equally good, because, for SS, you will not be in queue in EOI system. Once SS nominates you, you will get invite immediately on same hour or day. Please research out and let me know.

Waiting for sometime to get 8 years experience is not a good idea from my perspective when I see the way every month policies changes. I hope you know about SS. In my view, no difference at all between 189 and 190. I have seen a case where some were trying to seek consent from the state for which they got PR, to work in another state within the initial 2 years itself, because of opportunities. However, it is not moral and not advisable at all. If a state sponsors me, I will be honest and live with integrity for that state.

best regards,
JR


----------



## hiya_hanan

jre05 said:


> Hello hiya_hanan
> 
> A very good news for you. Just checked your occupation in SA and was thinking which State you will suit, upon reading your message now.
> 
> Fortunately, you have "High Availability" for your 263111 in SA and another good news is, it needs only 6.5 Band in each modules (If you already have it, you can apply it right away today)
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data
> 
> That will give you 5 points. I hope you touch 60 atleast with this 5 points, deducting your work experience of 2 years.
> 
> However, again, in this case, some say claim full experience and let DIAC assess it. As you can see from other thread, DIAC has even considered experience for claim of points of guys who had new ACS whose experienced wasn't considered skilled. Please ask him about it. I saw your post though in other thread.
> 
> So, its double surity for you. Meaning, place EOI with 65 points for SS. Else, if you are concerned, a 60 EOI is also equally good, because, for SS, you will not be in queue in EOI system. Once SS nominates you, you will get invite immediately on same hour or day. Please research out and let me know.
> 
> Waiting for sometime to get 8 years experience is not a good idea from my perspective when I see the way every month policies changes. I hope you know about SS. In my view, no difference at all between 189 and 190. I have seen a case where some were trying to seek consent from the state for which they got PR, to work in another state within the initial 2 years itself, because of opportunities. However, it is not moral and not advisable at all. If a state sponsors me, I will be honest and live with integrity for that state.
> 
> best regards,
> JR


thanks jre05 for your quick reply however, I have the following IELTS academic scores:

L-6.0,R-6.0,W-7.0,S-7.0 that puts me in 6.5 overall.

I will look into this SS right away, I will surely, inform you about the status. please you personal email id as well to be in touch with you.

T&R
D.Akhil


----------



## iamafreak

hiya_hanan said:


> thanks jre05 for your quick reply however, I have the following IELTS academic scores:
> 
> L-6.0,R-6.0,W-7.0,S-7.0 that puts me in 6.5 overall.
> 
> I will look into this SS right away, I will surely, inform you about the status. please you personal email id as well to be in touch with you.
> 
> T&R
> D.Akhil


DIAC doesnt look at overall band, they look at the lowest score in any section. So according to DIAC your IELTS score is 6. Yes, its strange and absurd, but that's what they follow.


----------



## sandhuaman

,

( ALL THE SILENT OBSERVERS......PLEASE COME FORWARD)this post is for the non expat members who are the regular viewer of all the expat posts but are not the member. i hope u find this forum really helpful...but now we need some information from ur side as well.....i guess most of the august applicants on this forum are still unclear about the date of their co allocation...so if ur an august applicant and have got ur co.....please update all of us on this forum .with ur timelines .one post from ur side could be a great help for all of us.....

thanks and take care


----------



## hiya_hanan

hiya_hanan said:


> thanks jre05 for your quick reply however, I have the following IELTS academic scores:
> 
> L-6.0,R-6.0,W-7.0,S-7.0 that puts me in 6.5 overall.
> 
> I will look into this SS right away, I will surely, inform you about the status. please you personal email id as well to be in touch with you.
> 
> T&R
> D.Akhil


thanks Iamfreak,

I think, I will have to give IELTS again targeting 7 at each module.


----------



## felix2020

hiya_hanan said:


> thanks jre05 for your quick reply however, I have the following IELTS academic scores:
> 
> L-6.0,R-6.0,W-7.0,S-7.0 that puts me in 6.5 overall.
> 
> I will look into this SS right away, I will surely, inform you about the status. please you personal email id as well to be in touch with you.
> 
> T&R
> D.Akhil


You need 6.5 each to qualify for SA 263111. I have recently done it ... Any band below 6.5 and you are not eligible..


----------



## jre05

hiya_hanan said:


> thanks jre05 for your quick reply however, I have the following IELTS academic scores:
> 
> L-6.0,R-6.0,W-7.0,S-7.0 that puts me in 6.5 overall.
> 
> I will look into this SS right away, I will surely, inform you about the status. please you personal email id as well to be in touch with you.
> 
> T&R
> D.Akhil


Hi hiya_hanan,

I am really sorry for your IELTS mismatch to the requirement of SA SS. You see, it requires 6.5 in each band. How you have to see this requirement is, click on the link above I gave you and press "ctrl +f" and put your job code i.e "263111"

There you can see he criteria which is mentioned as "High availability" which means, directly you can apply and if you apply, I am sure you will get the nomination within 3 days. Because SA nominates people in 2 or 3 days. Immediately you will get invitation too. And the 190 eVisa process would be 1-2 months, thus by the end of the year you can all set to be ready.

I am afraid to tell you that your IELTS band in reading and listening doesn't match the criteria. Please check with the way I said above.

However, I checked four other states for you. 

*Victoria*: Yours 263111 is there, however 7 in each band is required in IELTS, else you are very much suitable to apply. Good thing here is its free of cost and you get nominated within a week too if your skill is rare. But bad thing is, high rejection rate for software people.

One suggestion is, for Victoria, some people say that, IELTS also later you can submit within 15 days or so. But it is not recommended. Because, once our application is rejected on any grounds from Victoria, then one has to wait for 6 months minimum to re-apply again. 
*
Remember, the decisions once rejected will not be re-considered on any accounts in any of the states.*

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

*ACT:* Yours is there again, but limited, which means, you should provide them atleast 5 advertisements of your occupation for them to nominate you. Thats easy as well but again you need 7 in all in IELTS.

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14_sep.pdf

*NSW :* Your occupation is not there.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...5147/NSW-State-Occupation-List-13.08.2013.pdf

*WA*: Occupation not available.

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/Occupationsindemand.aspx

So, I guess, you may want to expedite your IELTS and get a 7 in all quickly. That can help you with many options, including a 10 more points for 189 visa. Because if you get 7 in all, you get 10 points, and even with your 7 years claim, you will be at 65 points. It will be your own decison if you want to apply with full 9 years with 70 points. You will stand front in queue and get invite quickly for 189. 

You will have SS too  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

sandhuaman said:


> ,
> 
> ( ALL THE SILENT OBSERVERS......PLEASE COME FORWARD)this post is for the non expat members who are the regular viewer of all the expat posts but are not the member. i hope u find this forum really helpful...but now we need some information from ur side as well.....i guess most of the august applicants on this forum are still unclear about the date of their co allocation...so if ur an august applicant and have got ur co.....please update all of us on this forum .with ur timelines .one post from ur side could be a great help for all of us.....
> 
> thanks and take care


Many July and August people have already received grants in the last 2-3 weeks. So many.


----------



## D D

Had submitted relationship proof on Monday 16/sep., Till now o response for CO how much time for grant it will take after sumission of relationship proof


----------



## hiya_hanan

jre05 said:


> Hi hiya_hanan,
> 
> I am really sorry for your IELTS mismatch to the requirement of SA SS. You see, it requires 6.5 in each band. How you have to see this requirement is, click on the link above I gave you and press "ctrl +f" and put your job code i.e "263111"
> 
> There you can see he criteria which is mentioned as "High availability" which means, directly you can apply and if you apply, I am sure you will get the nomination within 3 days. Because SA nominates people in 2 or 3 days. Immediately you will get invitation too. And the 190 eVisa process would be 1-2 months, thus by the end of the year you can all set to be ready.
> 
> I am afraid to tell you that your IELTS band in reading and listening doesn't match the criteria. Please check with the way I said above.
> 
> However, I checked three other states for you.
> 
> *Victoria*: Yours 263111 is there, however 7 in each band is required in IELTS, else you are very much suitable to apply. Good thing here is its free of cost and you get nominated within a week too if your skill is rare. But bad thing is, high rejection rate for software people.
> 
> One suggestion is, for Victoria, some people say that, IELTS also later you can submit within 15 days or so. But it is not recommended. Because, once our application is rejected on any grounds from Victoria, then one has to wait for 6 months minimum to re-apply again.
> *
> Remember, the decisions once rejected will not be re-considered on any accounts in any of the states.*
> 
> State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria
> 
> *ACT:* Yours is there again, but limited, which means, you should provide them atleast 5 advertisements of your occupation for them to nominate you. Thats easy as well but again you need 7 in all in IELTS.
> 
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14_sep.pdf
> 
> *NSW :* Your occupation is not there.
> 
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...5147/NSW-State-Occupation-List-13.08.2013.pdf
> 
> So, I guess, you may want to expedite your IELTS and get a 7 in all quickly. That can help you with many options, including a 10 more points for 189 visa. Because if you get 7 in all, you get 10 points, and even with your 7 years claim, you will be at 65 points. It will be your own decison if you want to apply with full 9 years with 70 points. You will stand front in queue and get invite quickly for 189.
> 
> You will have SS too
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thank you jre05 for your detailed explanation, I have already booked a date for my IELTS - preparing for it, now, it seems like the world is definitely round, & my dreams are elongating day by day with the changing stringent rules. Hope, for the best, I am keeping my fingers crossed as of now, Do, share your email address to me. Will keep in touch. 

T&R


----------



## Vincentluf

D D said:


> Had submitted relationship proof on Monday 16/sep., Till now o response for CO how much time for grant it will take after sumission of relationship proof


Hello,

You will get it soon, by the way what kind of proof you submitted for the relationship? Is it the 12 month defacto relationship?


----------



## jre05

hiya_hanan said:


> Thank you jre05 for your detailed explanation, I have already booked a date for my IELTS - preparing for it, now, it seems like the world is definitely round, & my dreams are elongating day by day with the changing stringent rules. Hope, for the best, I am keeping my fingers crossed as of now, Do, share your email address to me. Will keep in touch.
> 
> T&R


Hello hiya_hanan,

Good to hear that you've already booked a slot. 

Did you see WA which I just added in my edit in my last post to you. However, your occupation isn't available there, like NSW.

Yes it is incredibly competitive, but not to worry, so many are still struggling with their own blocks on their ways. Hope everybody who aspires it gets success soon and my best wishes to you too. All the best for your exam. Message you my email ID.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## erkbrisbane

Hi guys,

I called DIAC yesterday and got to know that my CO was allocated on Sep 5. Today i got an email from CO asking for further documents.

This is my time table: EOI: 09 May 2013, Invitation 15 July, Application 15 July, CO allocation 5 September, Visa approval:?


----------



## maruthipanyam

Simple99 said:


> You guys missed me   .. Applied on 26 July


mee too applied on 4th August 2013

Regards
Maruthi.P


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ambproject said:


> Rocky your case is most puzzling but in the end we beleive all will be fine indeed and you be off to adelaid soon


1. Longest Wait Ever for 190 Visa Subclass.

I dont claim the award. But mine is 78 days and still counting...

2. Fastest State application approval.

Mine was in 3 hours 45 minutes however I can not officially bag this award too...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...longest-wait-ever-co-allocation-190-visa.html


----------



## kmann

Guys,

Under wat evidence type you guys uploaded form 80 ??


----------



## Rocky Balboa

kmann said:


> Guys,
> 
> Under wat evidence type you guys uploaded form 80 ??


*Character, Evidence of*


----------



## kmann

Guys,

Under wat evidence type u uploaded Form 80 ?


----------



## ady the grea

Hi Guys,

lodged application on August 24,2013.

No trace of CO till now???
M Worried now..

ady


----------



## afr_k

PDHUNT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any June Applicant who is still waiting for their CO or Grant ?


Hi PDHUNT,

I am from June slot. My CO asked me for PCC from one more country i lived in. I initiated the process. I will upload the docs once i get. I think then i will get my the famous "Golden Email"


----------



## oz_prrules

ady the grea said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> lodged application on August 24,2013.
> 
> No trace of CO till now???
> M Worried now..
> 
> ady


You should worry bro.. because it's its too early to get a CO or any response from them. take a deep breath..


----------



## oz_prrules

kmann said:


> Guys,
> 
> Under wat evidence type u uploaded Form 80 ?


Character evidence...


----------



## malisha

*Waiting for CO*

Hi, 
Application filed in June 2013, meds,PCC done and submitted CO ....Not assigned.. Any idea why this long delay...


----------



## PDHUNT

afr_k said:


> Hi PDHUNT,
> 
> I am from June slot. My CO asked me for PCC from one more country i lived in. I initiated the process. I will upload the docs once i get. I think then i will get my the famous "Golden Email"


Hi afr_k,
Sure you will get the Golden Mail...... hang on there.... 
Hope for the faster grant to all June applicants as it's more then 2.5 months(10 weeks).
So by now,everyone have at least their CO allocated to their application. 
:thumb:


----------



## terminator1

i think its same with mid july applicants. nobody has go to know about their cos


----------



## Gurpreethm

Hi mates, I am planing to mail to DIAC about my status.
I have got team Adelaid mail address, its ok to put,mail on that address.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## manan_1986

malisha said:


> Hi,
> Application filed in June 2013, meds,PCC done and submitted CO ....Not assigned.. Any idea why this long delay...


Welcome. Join the club...


----------



## mithu93ku

malisha said:


> Hi,
> Application filed in June 2013, meds,PCC done and submitted CO ....Not assigned.. Any idea why this long delay...


Are you doing your application yourself or using an agent? Please give your timeline here.


----------



## whizzard

Simple99 said:


> You guys missed me   .. Applied on 26 July


Sir me too please !


----------



## kmann

Rocky Balboa said:


> *Character, Evidence of*


With wat Name shall I upload ?? "Form_80" is it ok ??


----------



## expatdude

Any one have experience of external checks how much time would it take ? i m losing patience...


----------



## malisha

Thru agent...the site shows application state in progress. Which means .. No CO assigned yet...


----------



## Simple99

expatdude said:


> Any one have experience of external checks how much time would it take ? i m losing patience...


Guess you are the first one who went to SC. Anyway wish you will get it cleared very soon..


----------



## Simple99

malisha said:


> Thru agent...the site shows application state in progress. Which means .. No CO assigned yet...


You can't say that " in progress" is the application doesn't have CO.

I was allocated CO and still it is In Progress status.

Hope this help


----------



## IndianOZ

Simple99 said:


> You can't say that " in progress" is the application doesn't have CO.
> 
> I was allocated CO and still it is In Progress status.
> 
> Hope this help


Yes even my status showed the same for 3 months


----------



## ArizonaUSA

*Post you Sig*



tracyv83 said:


> How do you do your signature


Hi Tracy
on the top bar choose "USER CP" and "Edit signature" is under "settings and options" on the sidebar. click on preview post before you post it.


----------



## bhanu.it2002

May be this is a naive question! 
On the Visa page where exactly is the status about CO allocation updated?
All i can see is the status "In progress" on top right corner of my page; Is it the same place where the status of CO allocation seen?




sandhuaman said:


> till now,no mate...............:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ssaditya

congratulations for todays grant and my prayers for tomorow's grant


----------



## roposh

rockerwin said:


> Today my medical link disappear with the text
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> I informed my CO about this,
> 
> 
> and got the Diamond, Platinum, and Golden email with an hour.
> 
> 
> Thanks to Al Mighty ALLAH for all his blessings


Heartiest Congratulations Rockerwin!

So nice to see a Pakistani applicant getting a grant without his case being referred to security check. You give us hope, buddy! 

Wish you all the best for future.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## malisha

I hope mine is also similar.. And I get the grant soon


----------



## ArizonaUSA

tracyv83 said:


> Good news everything back to normal



Brilliant!


----------



## ssaditya

malisha said:


> I hope mine is also similar.. And I get the grant soon


all the best for ur visa process


----------



## ojhaa

Dear All 

I know i am sharing news 2 days old but wasn't sure of whats happening , on the 16th Monday ( after submitting the proof of relationship asked by the CO on friday) I was going through the routine of logging in and out of the E Visa Page suddenly I saw the word processing was replaced by finalized and there was a granted next to each of the applicants names

Then I heard a ding on my Ipad yes it was an email it was an email from the CO with the " GRANT LETTER" Wow.. 

Strangely though the EVISA page still showed ( and continues to) all the document list but the links have gone away though I cant download the grant letter from the page it keeps coming with the message PDF may not display correctly 

Validated the letter in the email / VEVO all looks well so happy to share to you all that by gods grace have been GRANTED on 16th Sept 13

Now to move on and plan next steps

For the ACS Question , Yes I had an old ACS format and there was no deduction , a big thanks to all forum members for their support and valuable inputs to see my application through

Guys waiting just hang in it wont be long

BTW if any one has thoughts on the Evisa Page I described would be happy to know if there is anything I should be worried about not being able to download the letter directly etc


----------



## ojhaa

Dear All 

I know i am sharing news 2 days old but wasn't sure of whats happening , on the 16th Monday ( after submitting the proof of relationship asked by the CO on friday) I was going through the routine of logging in and out of the E Visa Page suddenly I saw the word processing was replaced by finalized and there was a granted next to each of the applicants names

Then I heard a ding on my Ipad yes it was an email it was an email from the CO with the " GRANT LETTER" Wow.. 

Strangely though the EVISA page still showed ( and continues to) all the document list but the links have gone away though I cant download the grant letter from the page it keeps coming with the message PDF may not display correctly 

Validated the letter in the email / VEVO all looks well so happy to share to you all that by gods grace have been GRANTED on 16th Sept 13

Now to move on and plan next steps

For the ACS Question , Yes I had an old ACS format and there was no deduction , a big thanks to all forum members for their support and valuable inputs to see my application through

Guys waiting just hang in it wont be long

BTW if any one has thoughts on the Evisa Page I described would be happy to know if there is anything I should be worried about not being able to download the letter directly etc


----------



## symphony

Hello All, 

I have a question about form 80. 
It tAlks about information of any name change? 
My wife started using my surname after marriage? 
Silly question but Does this falls under a name change category? 
We have no deed or any other document for name change as in India passport office accepts Husband's surname as that of wife!!

Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## roposh

malisha said:


> I hope mine is also similar.. And I get the grant soon


Good luck! Whats ur timeline?


----------



## ssaditya

i dont think so that we have to do that in name change i didnt do that when i filled form 80....the name change implies that her own name change of speling or something so u no need mention ur surname change as ur passport has the same surname there wont be a problem


----------



## roposh

ojhaa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I know i am sharing news 2 days old but wasn't sure of whats happening , on the 16th Monday ( after submitting the proof of relationship asked by the CO on friday) I was going through the routine of logging in and out of the E Visa Page suddenly I saw the word processing was replaced by finalized and there was a granted next to each of the applicants names
> 
> Then I heard a ding on my Ipad yes it was an email it was an email from the CO with the " GRANT LETTER" Wow..
> 
> Strangely though the EVISA page still showed ( and continues to) all the document list but the links have gone away though I cant download the grant letter from the page it keeps coming with the message PDF may not display correctly
> 
> Validated the letter in the email / VEVO all looks well so happy to share to you all that by gods grace have been GRANTED on 16th Sept 13
> 
> Now to move on and plan next steps
> 
> For the ACS Question , Yes I had an old ACS format and there was no deduction , a big thanks to all forum members for their support and valuable inputs to see my application through
> 
> Guys waiting just hang in it wont be long
> 
> BTW if any one has thoughts on the Evisa Page I described would be happy to know if there is anything I should be worried about not being able to download the letter directly etc


WOW Ojhaaaa!!! congratulations mate!
But why it took u 2 days to disclose this on forum????? 
Anyways congratulations once again and best of luck (Y)

regards,
Roposh


----------



## ssaditya

he will contact u through mail bahnu.it2002


----------



## symphony

Hello All, 

I have a question about form 80. It tAlks about information of any name change? My wife started using my surname after marriage? 

Silly question but Does this falls under a name change category? 
We have no deed or any other document for name change as in India passport office accepts Husband's surname as that of wife!! 
Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jhp

Hi Friends

Has anyone lodged application including any of the parent and got successful grant?

I am planning to submit EOI including my mother


----------



## sre375

ojhaa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I know i am sharing news 2 days old but wasn't sure of whats happening , on the 16th Monday ( after submitting the proof of relationship asked by the CO on friday) I was going through the routine of logging in and out of the E Visa Page suddenly I saw the word processing was replaced by finalized and there was a granted next to each of the applicants names
> 
> Then I heard a ding on my Ipad yes it was an email it was an email from the CO with the " GRANT LETTER" Wow..
> 
> Strangely though the EVISA page still showed ( and continues to) all the document list but the links have gone away though I cant download the grant letter from the page it keeps coming with the message PDF may not display correctly
> 
> Validated the letter in the email / VEVO all looks well so happy to share to you all that by gods grace have been GRANTED on 16th Sept 13
> 
> Now to move on and plan next steps
> 
> For the ACS Question , Yes I had an old ACS format and there was no deduction , a big thanks to all forum members for their support and valuable inputs to see my application through
> 
> Guys waiting just hang in it wont be long
> 
> BTW if any one has thoughts on the Evisa Page I described would be happy to know if there is anything I should be worried about not being able to download the letter directly etc


Congrats Ojhaa!!!


----------



## ojhaa

roposh said:


> WOW Ojhaaaa!!! congratulations mate!
> But why it took u 2 days to disclose this on forum?????
> Anyways congratulations once again and best of luck (Y)
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


It was hard to believe and with EVISA page behaving funnily ( I expected everything to disappear which didnt happen) I was wondering if I had really got a grant or it was another system glitch Apologies on the delayed news and thanks for your wishes


----------



## ruchkal

ojhaa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I know i am sharing news 2 days old but wasn't sure of whats happening , on the 16th Monday ( after submitting the proof of relationship asked by the CO on friday) I was going through the routine of logging in and out of the E Visa Page suddenly I saw the word processing was replaced by finalized and there was a granted next to each of the applicants names
> 
> Then I heard a ding on my Ipad yes it was an email it was an email from the CO with the " GRANT LETTER" Wow..
> 
> Strangely though the EVISA page still showed ( and continues to) all the document list but the links have gone away though I cant download the grant letter from the page it keeps coming with the message PDF may not display correctly
> 
> Validated the letter in the email / VEVO all looks well so happy to share to you all that by gods grace have been GRANTED on 16th Sept 13
> 
> Now to move on and plan next steps
> 
> For the ACS Question , Yes I had an old ACS format and there was no deduction , a big thanks to all forum members for their support and valuable inputs to see my application through
> 
> Guys waiting just hang in it wont be long
> 
> BTW if any one has thoughts on the Evisa Page I described would be happy to know if there is anything I should be worried about not being able to download the letter directly etc


Wow... Congratulations.... Party time.. opcorn:opcorn::cheer2::cheer2: lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## hafeezsl

ojhaa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I know i am sharing news 2 days old but wasn't sure of whats happening , on the 16th Monday ( after submitting the proof of relationship asked by the CO on friday) I was going through the routine of logging in and out of the E Visa Page suddenly I saw the word processing was replaced by finalized and there was a granted next to each of the applicants names
> 
> Then I heard a ding on my Ipad yes it was an email it was an email from the CO with the " GRANT LETTER" Wow..
> 
> Strangely though the EVISA page still showed ( and continues to) all the document list but the links have gone away though I cant download the grant letter from the page it keeps coming with the message PDF may not display correctly
> 
> Validated the letter in the email / VEVO all looks well so happy to share to you all that by gods grace have been GRANTED on 16th Sept 13
> 
> Now to move on and plan next steps
> 
> For the ACS Question , Yes I had an old ACS format and there was no deduction , a big thanks to all forum members for their support and valuable inputs to see my application through
> 
> Guys waiting just hang in it wont be long
> 
> BTW if any one has thoughts on the Evisa Page I described would be happy to know if there is anything I should be worried about not being able to download the letter directly etc


Congrads dude I also got on the same day


----------



## mike alic

symphony said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question about form 80. It tAlks about information of any name change? My wife started using my surname after marriage?
> 
> Silly question but Does this falls under a name change category?
> We have no deed or any other document for name change as in India passport office accepts Husband's surname as that of wife!!
> Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


"Name before marriage"


----------



## ojhaa

hafeezsl said:


> Congrads dude I also got on the same day


congrats to you too buddy


----------



## alihasan

symphony said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a question about form 80. It tAlks about information of any name change? My wife started using my surname after marriage?
> 
> Silly question but Does this falls under a name change category?
> We have no deed or any other document for name change as in India passport office accepts Husband's surname as that of wife!!
> Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


Maiden name.


----------



## ahmedhasan

expatdude said:


> Any one have experience of external checks how much time would it take ? i m losing patience...


Hi, my case referred to a further assessment (security check" and I informed by the agent that it is normal practice for Arab and Pakistani people and in some times take 3-4 month from the last update or in very rare case 12 months .

Have you completed your PCC and Medical test and forwarded to the CO or not.

pls advise me


----------



## iamafreak

ojhaa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I know i am sharing news 2 days old but wasn't sure of whats happening , on the 16th Monday ( after submitting the proof of relationship asked by the CO on friday) I was going through the routine of logging in and out of the E Visa Page suddenly I saw the word processing was replaced by finalized and there was a granted next to each of the applicants names
> 
> Then I heard a ding on my Ipad yes it was an email it was an email from the CO with the " GRANT LETTER" Wow..
> 
> Strangely though the EVISA page still showed ( and continues to) all the document list but the links have gone away though I cant download the grant letter from the page it keeps coming with the message PDF may not display correctly
> 
> Validated the letter in the email / VEVO all looks well so happy to share to you all that by gods grace have been GRANTED on 16th Sept 13
> 
> Now to move on and plan next steps
> 
> For the ACS Question , Yes I had an old ACS format and there was no deduction , a big thanks to all forum members for their support and valuable inputs to see my application through
> 
> Guys waiting just hang in it wont be long
> 
> BTW if any one has thoughts on the Evisa Page I described would be happy to know if there is anything I should be worried about not being able to download the letter directly etc


Congrats mate. How much years of experience you had added in your EOI/application?


----------



## Sunlight11

ojhaa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I know i am sharing news 2 days old but wasn't sure of whats happening , on the 16th Monday ( after submitting the proof of relationship asked by the CO on friday) I was going through the routine of logging in and out of the E Visa Page suddenly I saw the word processing was replaced by finalized and there was a granted next to each of the applicants names
> 
> Then I heard a ding on my Ipad yes it was an email it was an email from the CO with the " GRANT LETTER" Wow..
> 
> Strangely though the EVISA page still showed ( and continues to) all the document list but the links have gone away though I cant download the grant letter from the page it keeps coming with the message PDF may not display correctly
> 
> Validated the letter in the email / VEVO all looks well so happy to share to you all that by gods grace have been GRANTED on 16th Sept 13
> 
> Now to move on and plan next steps
> 
> For the ACS Question , Yes I had an old ACS format and there was no deduction , a big thanks to all forum members for their support and valuable inputs to see my application through
> 
> Guys waiting just hang in it wont be long
> 
> BTW if any one has thoughts on the Evisa Page I described would be happy to know if there is anything I should be worried about not being able to download the letter directly etc


Congrats, no there's nothing wrong in the letter, sometimes this error is thrown up on my office PC as well when we want to open a PDF created in newer versions of Acrobat or some other PDF creator with an old version of Acrobat Reader... Try from some other computer, or update the Reader plug-in, that may help.


----------



## ojhaa

iamafreak said:


> Congrats mate. How much years of experience you had added in your EOI/application?




I had 6 Years and 9 months when i lodged had claimed 10 Points as Per ACS letter ( old format)


----------



## ojhaa

Sunlight11 said:


> Congrats, no there's nothing wrong in the letter, sometimes this error is thrown up on my office PC as well when we want to open a PDF created in newer versions of Acrobat or some other PDF creator with an old version of Acrobat Reader... Try from some other computer, or update the Reader plug-in, that may help.



Thanks Buddy


----------



## akiimanu

ojhaa said:


> Thanks Buddy


Hey Mate, 

What a news you shared very delighted to hear that :rockon:
We are almost in the same boat when I applied I had 6.8 years of exp as SW ENGR. The only difference is I applied on 19th July.
CO has not asked anything and yes we confirmed with DIAC CO team Brisbane 34 is actively working since Late August.
GOD we are waiting eagerly now !!! :fingerscrossed:
Any predictions guys..............:grouphug:


----------



## D D

Still waiting


----------



## ojhaa

akiimanu said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> What a news you shared very delighted to hear that :rockon:
> We are almost in the same boat when I applied I had 6.8 years of exp as SW ENGR. The only difference is I applied on 19th July.
> CO has not asked anything and yes we confirmed with DIAC CO team Brisbane 34 is actively working since Late August.
> GOD we are waiting eagerly now !!! :fingerscrossed:
> Any predictions guys..............:grouphug:


Good Luck buddy yes the ACS / DIAC deduction analysis was really painful hopefully this should relieve stress for a few ppl thank you


----------



## CaptainR

Absolutely you must put your wife's name before marriage and after. 

You must read this form very carefully. Directly below the question it gives you Examples of the Types of Other Names and states "name before or after marriage".


----------



## D D

Vincentluf said:


> Hello,
> 
> You will get it soon, by the way what kind of proof you submitted for the relationship? Is it the 12 month defacto relationship?



Got married in last november, Document submitted are wedding cards and joint account proof would that be enough for clearing this hurdle?


----------



## felix2020

jre05 said:


> Many July and August people have already received grants in the last 2-3 weeks. So many.


Does anyone know why CO allocation dates are different for different candidates? 

Is it purely based on luck ?


----------



## iamafreak

ojhaa said:


> I had 6 Years and 9 months when i lodged had claimed 10 Points as Per ACS letter ( old format)


So, how can you be sure that your 2 years experience was not deducted? Because when Case officer will be assessing it you will already have around 7 years and deducting 2 years will be 5 years, so basically your points would have remain same even after deduction.


----------



## sridhar_in

Hi DD,

The more proofs you provide the better for the case officer to acknowledge the relationship. 

Some of the proofs can be:

1. Marriage certificate
2. Re-issue of passports (yours and your wife after marriage) - indicating addition of spouse's name in the individual passport
3. Letters addressed to you and your wife at a common address
4. Aadhaar card communication ( if your wife has got it, then it will something like Mrs. AAA W/o DD, address)
5. Nomination done by you or wife for bank account/LIC policy
6. Joint home loan with your wife

Well these are some documents which you can provide if you have it, otherwise the ones which you provided is also fine.

All the best...

Regards
Sridhar


----------



## akshay1229

sridhar_in said:


> Hi DD,
> 
> The more proofs you provide the better for the case officer to acknowledge the relationship.
> 
> Some of the proofs can be:
> 
> 1. Marriage certificate
> 2. Re-issue of passports (yours and your wife after marriage) - indicating addition of spouse's name in the individual passport
> 3. Letters addressed to you and your wife at a common address
> 4. Aadhaar card communication ( if your wife has got it, then it will something like Mrs. AAA W/o DD, address)
> 5. Nomination done by you or wife for bank account/LIC policy
> 6. Joint home loan with your wife
> 
> Well these are some documents which you can provide if you have it, otherwise the ones which you provided is also fine.
> 
> All the best...
> 
> Regards
> Sridhar


thanks...i uploaded marriage certificate, joint account name and passport copy...

DD..please upload marriage certificate..that is one of the best.


----------



## expatdude

ahmedhasan said:


> Hi, my case referred to a further assessment (security check" and I informed by the agent that it is normal practice for Arab and Pakistani people and in some times take 3-4 month from the last update or in very rare case 12 months .
> 
> Have you completed your PCC and Medical test and forwarded to the CO or not.
> 
> pls advise me


Bro see my time line I hv completed every thing n in the end I was informed for SC. Tell what is ur subclass in on wat stage r u in


----------



## ahmedhasan

expatdude said:


> Bro see my time line I hv completed every thing n in the end I was informed for SC. Tell what is ur subclass in on wat stage r u in


i am subclass 190
at the final stage after i completed the MED & PCC


----------



## expatdude

ahmedhasan said:


> i am subclass 190
> at the final stage after i completed the MED & PCC


Sorry dear I can not see ur country as I m using expat app on android can u plz tell me ur country n when did u do ur meds. Did ur co asked for u for meds?


----------



## alihasan

ahmedhasan said:


> Hi, my case referred to a further assessment (security check" and I informed by the agent that it is normal practice for Arab and Pakistani people and in some times take 3-4 month from the last update or in very rare case 12 months .
> 
> Have you completed your PCC and Medical test and forwarded to the CO or not.
> 
> pls advise me


I don't think 190 can take 12 months, no matter where you are from.


----------



## ojhaa

iamafreak said:


> So, how can you be sure that your 2 years experience was not deducted? Because when Case officer will be assessing it you will already have around 7 years and deducting 2 years will be 5 years, so basically your points would have remain same even after deduction.



Well what i read from other cases is that you have to prove the points as they were when you were invited and at the time of lodge it was less by 3 months from 7 not sure if there is any rounding off


----------



## D D

akshay1229 said:


> thanks...i uploaded marriage certificate, joint account name and passport copy...
> 
> DD..please upload marriage certificate..that is one of the best.



Marriage certificate and declaration of attending wedding from my friends are also submitted.


----------



## Shadym83

Hi All

I would like to share with you that I got my invitation on 15th July and applied on 18th July.
I got my CO allocated on 12th September, he/she no idea  requested work experience proofs and form 80 for me and my wife.
I have uploaded almost all requested documents like ( employment contract, pay slips, bank statement, work visa ) yesterday night, keeping my fingers cross and just waiting. 

Hopefully this small piece of information is helping  

Just waiting:smash:


----------



## ahmedhasan

expatdude said:


> Sorry dear I can not see ur country as I m using expat app on android can u plz tell me ur country n when did u do ur meds. Did ur co asked for u for meds?


I am from Iraq 

my CO assigned on 15 july and they asked me for PCC and MED same day 15 July

MED cleared on 5 August 2013


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

Please visit the bellow link with related to CO related matters. We can collectively help each other.....:grouphug: :grouphug: 

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/210969-july-applicants-waiting-co.html#post1782545*

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

I feel so un-rest related to this CO allocation method.
while newly applied applicants been lucky enough to get their Golden E-mail on time;
Some of the earlier logged people still have to wait with out a clue....

too bad..... 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Shadym83

Thanks Colombo for the advice :gossip:


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

Please visit the bellow link with related to CO related matters. We can collectively help each other.....:grouphug: :grouphug: 

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/210969-july-applicants-waiting-co.html#post1782545*

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

Shadym83 said:


> Thanks Colombo for the advice :gossip:


Welcome .... we can look after each others draw backs and succeed as a one happy bunch.. :flypig: :flypig:

Cheers

XXX


----------



## expatdude

ahmedhasan said:


> I am from Iraq
> 
> my CO assigned on 15 july and they asked me for PCC and MED same day 15 July
> 
> MED cleared on 5 August 2013


Hmm we r on same boat however my med cleared on sept 2. Keep in touch. Did ur co informed u abt security cheks wat did he exactly say?


----------



## gprotima

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI in 3rd July 2013 but still haven't got any invitations ..I have applied for both 189 & 190 visa under software engineer category ..
Does anyone know ,how long will it take to get an invitation ..?

please reply,

Protima


----------



## felix2020

gprotima said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI in 3rd July 2013 but still haven't got any invitations ..I have applied for both 189 & 190 visa under software engineer category ..
> Does anyone know ,how long will it take to get an invitation ..?
> 
> please reply,
> 
> Protima


Someone would be able to help you if you provide more details like how many points you claimed and which states you opted for 190.


----------



## gprotima

felix2020 said:


> Someone would be able to help you if you provide more details like how many points you claimed and which states you opted for 190.


I have claimed 60 points for 189 visa & 65 points for 190 visa . For 190 visa i have opted for "any states ".


----------



## felix2020

gprotima said:


> I have claimed 60 points for 189 visa & 65 points for 190 visa . For 190 visa i have opted for "any states ".


Invitations are being issued for Software Engineer based on merit. There are only 86 invitations for 189 every round. They are not inviting any 60 pointers at this moment because 65 pointers are occupying the seats. 

If you are lucky, you may get an invitation in next 2 months if they don't find enough 65 pointers to occupy the slots. Currently, 65 pointers got invited up to 05-09 and 60 pointers got invited up to 28-05. If you submitted EOI on July with 60 points, you are 1/2 month behind. 

For 190, you have to apply separately to the state where you want to migrate. And currently, no state is sponsoring for Software Engineer. 

If you have further questions, you can reply.


----------



## gprotima

felix2020 said:


> Invitations are being issued for Software Engineer based on merit. There are only 86 invitations for 189 every round. They are not inviting any 60 pointers at this moment because 65 pointers are occupying the seats.
> 
> If you are lucky, you may get an invitation in next 2 months if they don't find enough 65 pointers to occupy the slots. Currently, 65 pointers got invited up to 05-09 and 60 pointers got invited up to 28-05. If you submitted EOI on July with 60 points, you are 1/2 month behind.
> 
> For 190, you have to apply separately to the state where you want to migrate. And currently, no state is sponsoring for Software Engineer.
> 
> If you have further questions, you can reply.


Thank you so much for the reply ...

And do i have choose a definite state for 190 visa ? if yes then again i have to update my EOI and again submit it ..


----------



## felix2020

gprotima said:


> Thank you so much for the reply ...
> 
> And do i have choose a definite state for 190 visa ? if yes then again i have to update my EOI and again submit it ..


If you choose ALL, you won't get an invitation. Lets say, If you are interested in state sponsorship for NSW, the procedure is as follows:

1. you chose NSW on your EOI.

2. You apply for state sponsorship separately with NSW and provide them with your EOI ID

3. If you get approved by NSW, you get an invitation from skill select. 

But again, unfortunately, there is no state sponsorship for Software Engineer available at this moment.


----------



## gprotima

felix2020 said:


> If you choose ALL, you won't get an invitation. Lets say, If you are interested in state sponsorship for NSW, the procedure is as follows:
> 
> 1. you chose NSW on your EOI.
> 
> 2. You apply for state sponsorship separately with NSW and provide them with your EOI ID
> 
> 3. If you get approved by NSW, you get an invitation from skill select.
> 
> But again, unfortunately, there is no state sponsorship for Software Engineer available at this moment.


yes , i understood that but if i change or update my EOI and submit again for 190 visa... then i will be behind 5months time for both 189 &190 visa.. or the submission date will remain same ?


----------



## felix2020

gprotima said:


> yes , i understood that but if i change or update my EOI and submit again for 190 visa... then i will be behind 5months time for both 189 &190 visa.. or the submission date will remain same ?


Invitations are issued based on "Visa Date of Effect" on your EOI. If you make any update that doesn't change your points will not change your "visa date of effect."

In your case, visa date of effect will stay the same as long as you don't update anything that changes your points..


----------



## gprotima

Thank you again ... i will do it as soon as possible ..


----------



## urn

Hi Guys, 

I am one of you, see my signature for detail. I wish you all the best for all of us. 

Cheers


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*grants or co allocation*

guys pl update if any grants or co allocation ...............so many applicants still not have any co pl pray for all together


----------



## Simple99

Hi Guys,

Good Morning.... another day became..... 

Just now i sent a mail saying that i have done the VA2 payment.Now waiting fr my Golden mail ...

Wish you all the best for grants....


----------



## Simple99

Looking on inbox without closing eyes.......:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Firetoy

Any CO today? Any Grant?????
5 weeks for 190 visa and 10 weeks for 189, allocation times updated on the 13th of September...., ok, I must wait till the 14th of October... to have a CO allocated.... ahhhhhh


----------



## Firetoy

flix2020, urn, could you please update your details in this list 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club?
Thank you!


----------



## zippy24

Succesfully completed 5th week.

Starting my 6th week wait.. 

Still long way to go :bolt:


----------



## samkalu

ojhaa said:


> I had 6 Years and 9 months when i lodged had claimed 10 Points as Per ACS letter ( old format)


Did u submit the same experience letter u gave for acs to diac or did u get a new separate updated letter for diac.if u gave the same letter u have given for acs ,by submitting pay slips did u prove the remaing experience.


----------



## Colombo

zippy24 said:


> Succesfully completed 5th week.
> 
> Starting my 6th week wait..
> 
> Still long way to go :bolt:


Happy waiting bro... if u are lucky ull get ir in 8 weeks. Else have to suffer lik us......


----------



## Sujith singh

Hello, can anyone explain to me what is VAC2?


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Congrats everyone!


----------



## oz_prrules

Sujith singh said:


> Hello, can anyone explain to me what is VAC2?


Second Instalment of your Visa Application Charge. It usually requires when dependent applicant does not have functional English (IELTS 4.5 band).


----------



## prefetcher

ojhaa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I know i am sharing news 2 days old but wasn't sure of whats happening , on the 16th Monday ( after submitting the proof of relationship asked by the CO on friday) I was going through the routine of logging in and out of the E Visa Page suddenly I saw the word processing was replaced by finalized and there was a granted next to each of the applicants names
> 
> Then I heard a ding on my Ipad yes it was an email it was an email from the CO with the " GRANT LETTER" Wow..
> 
> Strangely though the EVISA page still showed ( and continues to) all the document list but the links have gone away though I cant download the grant letter from the page it keeps coming with the message PDF may not display correctly
> 
> Validated the letter in the email / VEVO all looks well so happy to share to you all that by gods grace have been GRANTED on 16th Sept 13
> 
> Now to move on and plan next steps
> 
> For the ACS Question , Yes I had an old ACS format and there was no deduction , a big thanks to all forum members for their support and valuable inputs to see my application through
> 
> Guys waiting just hang in it wont be long
> 
> BTW if any one has thoughts on the Evisa Page I described would be happy to know if there is anything I should be worried about not being able to download the letter directly etc




Congrats Ojhaa!!


----------



## saintkamy

At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience. 
No points deduction wats so ever.
Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


----------



## oz_prrules

saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:25 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.
> Lastly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.


Congrats and all the best..


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:25 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


congrats ....first grant of the day


----------



## Rocky Balboa

saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


Congrats *Saintkamy*,

All the old friends are now leaving the forum...:bolt:


----------



## k.emper

Hello guys.
My CO contacted me on 26 August asking for more documents and I replied back to her the very next day. But I haven't heard anything from her after that and couple of docs status on the ecom website still show 'required' or 'requested'.
My medicals are not referred either.
So I want to call my CO to understand what is happening with my case. The telephone number in the email the CO sent me shows as 131881. She is from Brisbane team 34. Could someone tell me how I dial this number pls. 
I tried by dialing 00617131881 but the calll did not connect.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Sazzad H

Dear brothers, I am a Sazzad lodged my 190 visa on 12th Sept,2013. I applied from bangladesh through an agent. Can any one tell me how much time it will take(appox) to get a CO for my application?


----------



## iamafreak

k.emper said:


> Hello guys.
> My CO contacted me on 26 August asking for more documents and I replied back to her the very next day. But I haven't heard anything from her after that and couple of docs status on the ecom website still show 'required' or 'requested'.
> My medicals are not referred either.
> So I want to call my CO to understand what is happening with my case. The telephone number in the email the CO sent me shows as 131881. She is from Brisbane team 34. Could someone tell me how I dial this number pls.
> I tried by dialing 00617131881 but the calll did not connect.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.


why did you add 7 after 61?

anyways you can try +61131881


----------



## k.emper

7 is Brisbane are code isn't it.


----------



## k.emper

61131881 didn't work either


----------



## zippy24

saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


Congrates mate.

Dont worry Rocky you will be next!!!


----------



## Simple99

saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.



CONGRAT S
Game Stated......


----------



## oz_prrules

Sazzad H said:


> Dear brothers, I am a Sazzad lodged my 190 visa on 12th Sept,2013. I applied from bangladesh through an agent. Can any one tell me how much time it will take(appox) to get a CO for my application?


DIAC wesite says within 5 weeks. But It does not say CO will contact you within this time frame...


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Any CO today? Any Grant?????
> 5 weeks for 190 visa and 10 weeks for 189, allocation times updated on the 13th of September...., ok, I must wait till the 14th of October... to have a CO allocated.... ahhhhhh


From where your get this data. Please share the source.


----------



## roposh

saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


Congtatulations Kamy...
It looks as if the 6 month processing time for 190 is being meticulously followed by DIAC
congratulations once again.
Regards,
Roposh


----------



## Birender

ojhaa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I know i am sharing news 2 days old but wasn't sure of whats happening , on the 16th Monday ( after submitting the proof of relationship asked by the CO on friday) I was going through the routine of logging in and out of the E Visa Page suddenly I saw the word processing was replaced by finalized and there was a granted next to each of the applicants names
> 
> Then I heard a ding on my Ipad yes it was an email it was an email from the CO with the " GRANT LETTER" Wow..
> 
> Strangely though the EVISA page still showed ( and continues to) all the document list but the links have gone away though I cant download the grant letter from the page it keeps coming with the message PDF may not display correctly
> 
> Validated the letter in the email / VEVO all looks well so happy to share to you all that by gods grace have been GRANTED on 16th Sept 13
> 
> Now to move on and plan next steps
> 
> For the ACS Question , Yes I had an old ACS format and there was no deduction , a big thanks to all forum members for their support and valuable inputs to see my application through
> 
> Guys waiting just hang in it wont be long
> 
> BTW if any one has thoughts on the Evisa Page I described would be happy to know if there is anything I should be worried about not being able to download the letter directly etc


Congratulations. I am so happy for you. Best of luck :whoo:


----------



## roposh

Rocky Balboa said:


> Congrats Saintkamy,
> 
> All the old friends are now leaving the forum...:bolt:


Rocky relaxx... I am 100% sure that u will get the grant before ur 6 months from the lodgement date. Relax.
Regards
Roposh


----------



## felix2020

Birender said:


> From where your get this data. Please share the source.


Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## Birender

felix2020 said:


> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


i can still see 8 weeks for 189.


----------



## felix2020

Birender said:


> i can still see 8 weeks for 189.


I also have the same question. But I am sure he is referring to the same page as this page was last updated on Sept 13th.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


Congrats Buddy


----------



## Sazzad H

oz_prrules said:


> DIAC wesite says within 5 weeks. But It does not say CO will contact you within this time frame...


Thanks a lot for the info. When the case officer will assign to my application, shall i get any notification? of i will not get untill the case officer contact? can u pls post the link of DIAC webside lick where its written that CO will assign within 5 weeks? thanks again


----------



## saintkamy

oz_prrules said:


> Congrats and all the best..


Thanks mate, wish all of u speedy grant too


----------



## saintkamy

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> congrats ....first grant of the day


Thanks mate, wish many more today


----------



## expatdude

saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


Congrats dear


----------



## saintkamy

zippy24 said:


> Congrates mate.
> 
> Dont worry Rocky you will be next!!!


Thanks mate, we all are very much their now


----------



## Gurpreethm

saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


Congrats mate 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## expatdude

saintkamy said:


> Thanks mate, wish many more today


Congrats buddy for the grant


----------



## saintkamy

Simple99 said:


> CONGRAT S
> Game Stated......


Thanks mate, n yup a whole new game altogether


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma

k.emper said:


> Hello guys.
> My CO contacted me on 26 August asking for more documents and I replied back to her the very next day. But I haven't heard anything from her after that and couple of docs status on the ecom website still show 'required' or 'requested'.
> My medicals are not referred either.
> So I want to call my CO to understand what is happening with my case. The telephone number in the email the CO sent me shows as 131881. She is from Brisbane team 34. Could someone tell me how I dial this number pls.
> I tried by dialing 00617131881 but the calll did not connect.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.


HI,

Can you let us know the initials of your case officer. Mine was also from Team 34 Brisbane and she took almost one and half month to grant me visa. Wait for some more time and for sure the good news is about to come.


Thanks, 

Abhishek


----------



## mithu93ku

saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


CONGRATS *saintkamy* :first: :first: :first: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: 
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## saintkamy

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Congrats Buddy


Thanks mate


----------



## ramanj

Congrats saintkamy!!!
I think they are clearing the June applicants and then will go for July


----------



## saintkamy

roposh said:


> Congtatulations Kamy...
> It looks as if the 6 month processing time for 190 is being meticulously followed by DIAC
> congratulations once again.
> Regards,
> Roposh


Thanks mate
N for 99% cases its 3months plus not even 4month, just frontload all docs pcc meds etc regardless when CO is assigned, late meds cost me 2 n half months


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Congrats *Saintkamy*,
> 
> All the old friends are now leaving the forum...:bolt:


I am still here for you! :hat:ray:


----------



## saintkamy

ramanj said:


> Congrats saintkamy!!!
> I think they are clearing the June applicants and then will go for July


Thanks mate
N no diac is well ahead I had my meds very late didnt knew it takes that much tym n even my co changed unknowingly
I didnt even got notification about co change, soo all of u worried about co not contacting just relaxed they dont speak much


----------



## saintkamy

mithu93ku said:


> I am still here for you! :hat:ray:


Hahaha we all are here for angry young rocky, n will see the knockout punch


----------



## Sinchan

Congrats Ojhaa ..


----------



## saintkamy

expatdude said:


> Congrats dear


Thanks mate
N bro about that SC, its not about arab of pakistanies uts ur state NSW half of their applicants face that
But its never 3months, dont worry u will be there soon


----------



## expatdude

saintkamy said:


> Thanks mate
> N bro about that SC, its not about arab of pakistanies uts ur state NSW half of their applicants face that
> But its never 3months, dont worry u will be there soon


Thanks yaar for the good word. I m really losing patient on the edge I were informed that was the wrong thing. Any way thank u for encouragement


----------



## Nitakana

k.emper said:


> Hello guys.
> My CO contacted me on 26 August asking for more documents and I replied back to her the very next day. But I haven't heard anything from her after that and couple of docs status on the ecom website still show 'required' or 'requested'.
> My medicals are not referred either.
> So I want to call my CO to understand what is happening with my case. The telephone number in the email the CO sent me shows as 131881. She is from Brisbane team 34. Could someone tell me how I dial this number pls.
> I tried by dialing 00617131881 but the calll did not connect.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.





varma.abhishekvarma said:


> HI,
> 
> Can you let us know the initials of your case officer. Mine was also from Team 34 Brisbane and she took almost one and half month to grant me visa. Wait for some more time and for sure the good news is about to come.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Abhishek


Hello there,

I am in a very similar situation to yours, k.emper.
Got allocated CO around the same time, with Team 34 Brisbane, sent out all the docs soon after but no update until now. The status of additional docs remains required/requested. My CO's initials is MW...
I have been wondering if there is something wrong with my application.
But if the CO is same as yours, Abhishek, and a month and half is what she normally takes, I shall just wait... Anyways, thank you both for sharing your story.

Cheers


----------



## brizi

*Direct grant*

Hello friends,
Yesterday we got direct grant for 190 visa, no CO contact no issues no more documents asked, straight golden mail.still cant believe we got PR now.ANyways would like to thankyou all for sharing your experiences and enhancing my knowledge about this wonderful immigration chapter.I would say this is the best forum to be if you have any doubts about immigration.keep up the good work guys and all the best to everyone.May you all get ur grants ASAP.
Brizi

EOI lodged: 8th august, Med:22 august, Grant:18 sept.


----------



## Firetoy

As felix2020 said, from Immi site. And yes, my fault, I meant to write 8, but I wrote 10 weeks. It is 8 weeks. Sorry, I hope I didn't scare anyone!




Birender said:


> From where your get this data. Please share the source.


----------



## Firetoy

Congratulation Brizi!!!
Enjoy that!!!!!!!!




brizi said:


> Hello friends,
> Yesterday we got direct grant for 190 visa, no CO contact no issues no more documents asked, straight golden mail.still cant believe we got PR now.ANyways would like to thankyou all for sharing your experiences and enhancing my knowledge about this wonderful immigration chapter.I would say this is the best forum to be if you have any doubts about immigration.keep up the good work guys and all the best to everyone.May you all get ur grants ASAP.
> Brizi
> 
> EOI lodged: 8th august, Med:22 august, Grant:18 sept.


----------



## saintkamy

mithu93ku said:


> CONGRATS *saintkamy* :first: :first: :first: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


Thank u bro for always being there for me 
Best of luck to our new lifes in tge OZ land :first: :aus2:


----------



## saintkamy

expatdude said:


> Thanks yaar for the good word. I m really losing patient on the edge I were informed that was the wrong thing. Any way thank u for encouragement


Man keep it simple, just have faith
Till the destined day comes there will be lots of lame excuses like meds delay SC CO changed ect
But its only will n decision of ALLAH u have to wait for
The moment approval is sent from the skies all these things will set aside
Not before tym n not more then destinated.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

brizi said:


> Hello friends,
> Yesterday we got direct grant for 190 visa, no CO contact no issues no more documents asked, straight golden mail.still cant believe we got PR now.ANyways would like to thankyou all for sharing your experiences and enhancing my knowledge about this wonderful immigration chapter.I would say this is the best forum to be if you have any doubts about immigration.keep up the good work guys and all the best to everyone.May you all get ur grants ASAP.
> Brizi
> 
> EOI lodged: 8th august, Med:22 august, Grant:18 sept.


Congrats!!! For which occupation code you applied for?


----------



## brizi

Hi anuj
Mine was mircobiologist 234517


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> As felix2020 said, from Immi site. And yes, my fault, I meant to write 8, but I wrote 10 weeks. It is 8 weeks. Sorry, I hope I didn't scare anyone!


You almost did.


----------



## Gurpreethm

When this wait time will get over?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## expatdude

saintkamy said:


> Man keep it simple, just have faith
> Till the destined day comes there will be lots of lame excuses like meds delay SC CO changed ect
> But its only will n decision of ALLAH u have to wait for
> The moment approval is sent from the skies all these things will set aside
> Not before tym n not more then destinated.


Like it. But is not it easy to say n tough to do/implement. Anyway I like it wat u said


----------



## tihor

Guys, when does the uploaded doc status change from "Required" to "Received"? I uploaded my US PCC on 16/9 but even today it shows as "Required". I thought the docs uploaded were auto received by the system. Is that not correct?


----------



## Liz21

saintkamy said:


> at last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries i had old acs with aqf diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im thankful to my allah who made it possible against all odds since the day i started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new co o.a dont knw when the co was changed.


congrats!!!!!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

no more grants ...............is diac officials sleeping or what ...............


----------



## amitso

saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


Congratulation...!!

One question, after submitting the docs have you ever sent a reminder/status mail to CO?

How much time it takes after submitting the docs??


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> When this wait time will get over?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


There are some lights at the end of the tunnel !Catch these lights. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

brizi said:


> Hello friends,
> Yesterday we got direct grant for 190 visa, no CO contact no issues no more documents asked, straight golden mail.still cant believe we got PR now.ANyways would like to thankyou all for sharing your experiences and enhancing my knowledge about this wonderful immigration chapter.I would say this is the best forum to be if you have any doubts about immigration.keep up the good work guys and all the best to everyone.May you all get ur grants ASAP.
> Brizi
> 
> EOI lodged: 8th august, Med:22 august, Grant:18 sept.


HI CONGRATS , when did u submit your visa and r u an onhore or offshore candidate


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

brizi said:


> Hi anuj
> Mine was mircobiologist 234517


hi birzi ,did u get verfication call at time of vetassess


----------



## thanich

Rocky Balboa said:


> Congrats *Saintkamy*,
> 
> All the old friends are now leaving the forum...:bolt:


Hi Rocky bro.. 

Don’t worry .. keep patience.. I am seeing from WA sponsorship thread.., You are good, in guiding others and getting guidance for your friend….

You are cool man.... Your grant can be delayed but not denied.. You will receive your grant soon… 

All the very best man...


----------



## VGrover

ojhaa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I know i am sharing news 2 days old but wasn't sure of whats happening , on the 16th Monday ( after submitting the proof of relationship asked by the CO on friday) I was going through the routine of logging in and out of the E Visa Page suddenly I saw the word processing was replaced by finalized and there was a granted next to each of the applicants names
> 
> Then I heard a ding on my Ipad yes it was an email it was an email from the CO with the " GRANT LETTER" Wow..
> 
> Strangely though the EVISA page still showed ( and continues to) all the document list but the links have gone away though I cant download the grant letter from the page it keeps coming with the message PDF may not display correctly
> 
> Validated the letter in the email / VEVO all looks well so happy to share to you all that by gods grace have been GRANTED on 16th Sept 13
> 
> Now to move on and plan next steps
> 
> For the ACS Question , Yes I had an old ACS format and there was no deduction , a big thanks to all forum members for their support and valuable inputs to see my application through
> 
> Guys waiting just hang in it wont be long
> 
> BTW if any one has thoughts on the Evisa Page I described would be happy to know if there is anything I should be worried about not being able to download the letter directly etc


Congrats Ojha


----------



## brizi

Hi ankita thanks,
Iam an offshore applicant lodged on 8th august 2013 direct grant on 18 sept.


----------



## felix2020

brizi said:


> Hello friends,
> Yesterday we got direct grant for 190 visa, no CO contact no issues no more documents asked, straight golden mail.still cant believe we got PR now.ANyways would like to thankyou all for sharing your experiences and enhancing my knowledge about this wonderful immigration chapter.I would say this is the best forum to be if you have any doubts about immigration.keep up the good work guys and all the best to everyone.May you all get ur grants ASAP.
> Brizi
> 
> EOI lodged: 8th august, Med:22 august, Grant:18 sept.


Congratulation ! welcome to Australia

can u please mention when did you lodge the 190 visa application ? You mentioned EOI lodged 8th August, but no date about invitation or visa lodge.

thanks in advance


----------



## amitso

Any Grants??


----------



## saintkamy

amitso said:


> Congratulation...!!
> 
> One question, after submitting the docs have you ever sent a reminder/status mail to CO?
> 
> How much time it takes after submitting the docs??


Thanks mate
I was only asked for evidence of health on 18 july n my meds cleared on 4sep
I emailed my co twice 4 n 11 sep then I called diac 13sep just confirmed my meds are cleared n nothing else requested. Soo it took 15days.
But my co got changed n I kept mailing the old one not sure when that happened


----------



## saintkamy

Liz21 said:


> congrats!!!!!


Thanks mate


----------



## brizi

Sorry felix2020
Got invite on 5 aug lodged on 8 aug medical 22 august then direct grant on 18 sept.hope this helps and may you get ur grant asap.good luck
Brizi


----------



## amitso

ojhaa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I know i am sharing news 2 days old but wasn't sure of whats happening , on the 16th Monday ( after submitting the proof of relationship asked by the CO on friday) I was going through the routine of logging in and out of the E Visa Page suddenly I saw the word processing was replaced by finalized and there was a granted next to each of the applicants names
> 
> Then I heard a ding on my Ipad yes it was an email it was an email from the CO with the " GRANT LETTER" Wow..
> 
> Strangely though the EVISA page still showed ( and continues to) all the document list but the links have gone away though I cant download the grant letter from the page it keeps coming with the message PDF may not display correctly
> 
> Validated the letter in the email / VEVO all looks well so happy to share to you all that by gods grace have been GRANTED on 16th Sept 13
> 
> Now to move on and plan next steps
> 
> For the ACS Question , Yes I had an old ACS format and there was no deduction , a big thanks to all forum members for their support and valuable inputs to see my application through
> 
> Guys waiting just hang in it wont be long
> 
> BTW if any one has thoughts on the Evisa Page I described would be happy to know if there is anything I should be worried about not being able to download the letter directly etc


Congratulation...!!:whoo::whoo:

What all docs CO has asked you? How much time it takes after submission of the documents? Have you ever sent any reminder email to CO??


----------



## Liz21

brizi said:


> Hi ankita thanks,
> Iam an offshore applicant lodged on 8th august 2013 direct grant on 18 sept.


Hi Brizi ,

congrats for your speedy grant :rockon: and wishing you all the success, could you plz share the timeline , when did you submit the pcc and medicals?

thanks n advance


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

brizi said:


> Sorry felix2020
> Got invite on 5 aug lodged on 8 aug medical 22 august then direct grant on 18 sept.hope this helps and may you get ur grant asap.good luck
> Brizi


brizi did u get verification call at time of vetassess. pl revert


----------



## brizi

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hi birzi ,did u get verfication call at time of vetassess


No verification call while assessment.hope this help
Brizi


----------



## soumyasingh

jogiyogi said:


> Today I called DAIC again in last 15 days however got nothing but disappointment.
> 
> The operation checked with my CO by putting me on hold and informed that my application is still in routine check and it will take 6-12 months.
> I also asked if it is Security Check. She told me to write my CO if I need any specific information.
> :brick:



6-12 months... this is ridiculous.... Why on earth is this happening?


----------



## felix2020

brizi said:


> Sorry felix2020
> Got invite on 5 aug lodged on 8 aug medical 22 august then direct grant on 18 sept.hope this helps and may you get ur grant asap.good luck
> Brizi


Thank you. You got your grant very quick. I am about to lodge for 190 and I am already in Australia. 

Do you think onshore applicants get processed faster than offshore applicant ? If so, then how do they know its onshore or offshore without actually looking at the file ?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

brizi said:


> No verification call while assessment.hope this help
> Brizi


and did u get verIFICATION CALL AT after visa lodgement


----------



## sandhuaman

bhanu.it2002 said:


> May be this is a naive question!
> On the Visa page where exactly is the status about CO allocation updated?
> All i can see is the status "In progress" on top right corner of my page; Is it the same place where the status of CO allocation seen?



co confirmation can only be done by 2 ways.
1 if co mail u
2 if u call diac

on e visa page one cant see any sign of co


----------



## gtaark

:whoo::whoo:

Congrats..



saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

sandhuaman said:


> co confirmation can only be done by 2 ways.
> 1 if co mail u
> 2 if u call diac
> 
> on e visa page one cant see any sign of co


also if ur HAP ID is created in that case , case officer has started seeing ur case


----------



## brizi

felix2020 said:


> Thank you. You got your grant very quick. I am about to lodge for 190 and I am already in Australia.
> 
> Do you think onshore applicants get processed faster than offshore applicant ? If so, then how do they know its onshore or offshore without actually looking at the file ?


Hi felix,
A friend of mine applied onshore on 8aug and got direct grant on 13 sept just 5 days before me.i think onshore gets quicker outcome.rest depands case to case like weather medical referred or not .we as a family of 4 gotu all our medicals cleared straight away.hope this helpl


----------



## gtaark

I will complete 4 months on Sept 23 :whoo: 



saintkamy said:


> Thanks mate
> N bro about that SC, its not about arab of pakistanies uts ur state NSW half of their applicants face that
> But its never 3months, dont worry u will be there soon


----------



## felix2020

Does anyone know what are the different stages we can see from the lodgement date to grant date ?

Is it something like this:

Application submitted

In progress

In Progress - with CO

Granted..


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

brizi said:


> Sorry felix2020
> Got invite on 5 aug lodged on 8 aug medical 22 august then direct grant on 18 sept.hope this helps and may you get ur grant asap.good luck
> Brizi


one more question how many points did u have at time of visa lodgement including state sponsorship


----------



## soumyasingh

ojhaa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I know i am sharing news 2 days old but wasn't sure of whats happening , on the 16th Monday ( after submitting the proof of relationship asked by the CO on friday) I was going through the routine of logging in and out of the E Visa Page suddenly I saw the word processing was replaced by finalized and there was a granted next to each of the applicants names
> 
> Then I heard a ding on my Ipad yes it was an email it was an email from the CO with the " GRANT LETTER" Wow..
> 
> Strangely though the EVISA page still showed ( and continues to) all the document list but the links have gone away though I cant download the grant letter from the page it keeps coming with the message PDF may not display correctly
> 
> Validated the letter in the email / VEVO all looks well so happy to share to you all that by gods grace have been GRANTED on 16th Sept 13
> 
> Now to move on and plan next steps
> 
> For the ACS Question , Yes I had an old ACS format and there was no deduction , a big thanks to all forum members for their support and valuable inputs to see my application through
> 
> Guys waiting just hang in it wont be long
> 
> BTW if any one has thoughts on the Evisa Page I described would be happy to know if there is anything I should be worried about not being able to download the letter directly etc


Congrats Buddy!!!! Have a Gr8 time :whoo:


----------



## sandhuaman

brizi said:


> Hello friends,
> Yesterday we got direct grant for 190 visa, no CO contact no issues no more documents asked, straight golden mail.still cant believe we got PR now.ANyways would like to thankyou all for sharing your experiences and enhancing my knowledge about this wonderful immigration chapter.I would say this is the best forum to be if you have any doubts about immigration.keep up the good work guys and all the best to everyone.May you all get ur grants ASAP.
> Brizi
> 
> EOI lodged: 8th august, Med:22 august, Grant:18 sept.


congrats brizi:cheer2:


----------



## thanich

felix2020 said:


> Thank you. You got your grant very quick. I am about to lodge for 190 and I am already in Australia.
> 
> Do you think onshore applicants get processed faster than offshore applicant ? If so, then how do they know its onshore or offshore without actually looking at the file ?


As far i see in threads.. Onshore applicants get grant faster than offshore applicant..

So you will have fair chances of your grant faster than offshore applicant who apply on the same day...


----------



## brizi

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> one more question how many points did u have at time of visa lodgement including state sponsorship


 60 points ankita.


----------



## PDHUNT

ojhaa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I know i am sharing news 2 days old but wasn't sure of whats happening , on the 16th Monday ( after submitting the proof of relationship asked by the CO on friday) I was going through the routine of logging in and out of the E Visa Page suddenly I saw the word processing was replaced by finalized and there was a granted next to each of the applicants names
> 
> Then I heard a ding on my Ipad yes it was an email it was an email from the CO with the " GRANT LETTER" Wow..
> 
> Strangely though the EVISA page still showed ( and continues to) all the document list but the links have gone away though I cant download the grant letter from the page it keeps coming with the message PDF may not display correctly
> 
> Validated the letter in the email / VEVO all looks well so happy to share to you all that by gods grace have been GRANTED on 16th Sept 13
> 
> Now to move on and plan next steps
> 
> For the ACS Question , Yes I had an old ACS format and there was no deduction , a big thanks to all forum members for their support and valuable inputs to see my application through
> 
> Guys waiting just hang in it wont be long
> 
> BTW if any one has thoughts on the Evisa Page I described would be happy to know if there is anything I should be worried about not being able to download the letter directly etc


Hey Hey One more Grant.....:whoo:
Ojhaa..... Many Congratulations 
You have got the grant in less then 2 months.  Hoping you have submitted all the docs beforehand. This shows DIAC is quick enough.
Those who all are waiting, can take your case as a positive indication and hand on there.

Congratulations again and all the very best for the next :thumb:


----------



## felix2020

brizi said:


> Hi felix,
> A friend of mine applied onshore on 8aug and got direct grant on 13 sept just 5 days before me.i think onshore gets quicker outcome.rest depands case to case like weather medical referred or not .we as a family of 4 gotu all our medicals cleared straight away.hope this helpl


Thanks for the info. Congratulations again to you and your family. 

See you in Australia soon.


----------



## sandhuaman

felix2020 said:


> Does anyone know what are the different stages we can see from the lodgement date to grant date ?
> 
> Is it something like this:
> 
> Application submitted
> 
> In progress
> 
> In Progress - with CO
> 
> Granted..



when u lodge it shows IN PROGRESS

and co takes decision it shows FINALIZED


----------



## felix2020

thanich said:


> As far i see in threads.. Onshore applicants get grant faster than offshore applicant..
> 
> So you will have fair chances of your grant faster than offshore applicant who apply on the same day...


But how do they actually know whether the applicant is onshore or offshore? It can only be known by the case officer when the file is opened.


----------



## sandhuaman

ankitakharbanda said:


> also if ur hap id is created in that case , case officer has started seeing ur case



medicals are auto cleared and auto referred.one cant judge if that is updated by co


----------



## felix2020

sandhuaman said:


> when u lodge it shows IN PROGRESS
> 
> and co takes decision it shows FINALIZED


It means that CO can be assigned in first few days but we never know until we receive a correspondence looking for additional documents or a grant.


----------



## oz_prrules

gtaark said:


> I will complete 4 months on Sept 23 :whoo:


You will get Grant email soon. Looks like your were bit slow to provide all the required docs to CO. You should have done Med and PCC bit early..


----------



## itsmeganesh

Friends, Today CO is assigned to my case


----------



## Birender

Briziiii.. congratulations  best of luck


----------



## foaz144

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> also if ur HAP ID is created in that case , case officer has started seeing ur case


"Hi Ankita, are u sure if HAP ID is created !! in that case a CO is already processing ur application ??? "


----------



## sandhuaman

felix2020 said:


> it means that co can be assigned in first few days but we never know until we receive a correspondence looking for additional documents or a grant.


absolutely right mate,

as we all attach documents at the time of lodgement,co will only contact u if he wants some additional documents.otherwise he never contact ,becoz co works on multiple cases.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

itsmeganesh said:


> Friends, Today CO is assigned to my case


kindly give ur timelines and congrats


----------



## felix2020

foaz144 said:


> "Hi Ankita, are u sure if HAP ID is created !! in that case a CO is already processing ur application ??? "


I think HAP ID is generated automatically by the system, because the medical is usually auto cleared.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

foaz144 said:


> "Hi Ankita, are u sure if HAP ID is created !! in that case a CO is already processing ur application ??? "


my agent told me that and he is very experienced person so i think that he is right rest others have different opinion and i thk that they might also b correct so .........dont knw................not exaclty sure


----------



## gtaark

Thanks..Yes true there was a delay due to my wife's pregnancy in July, thats why medicals and PCC were delayed.




oz_prrules said:


> You will get Grant email soon. Looks like your were bit slow to provide all the required docs to CO. You should have done Med and PCC bit early..


----------



## sandhuaman

.....Patience is bitter ...but its fruit is sweet......Everyone keeps faith ..N....stay happy......


----------



## thanich

saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


Congrats mate...


----------



## thanich

itsmeganesh said:


> Friends, Today CO is assigned to my case


Good sign.. So you will be very active in thread now...


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

sandhuaman said:


> .....Patience is bitter ...but its fruit is sweet......Everyone keeps faith ..N....stay happy......


do u knw ur hap id


----------



## itsmeganesh

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> kindly give ur timelines and congrats


Thanks. I didnot get you on timelines, can you please details


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

itsmeganesh said:


> Thanks. I didnot get you on timelines, can you please details


kindly mention in signature ur occupation code , ielts score , points total also , it will be great help to all of us


----------



## sandhuaman

“You become what you think about most.. But you also attract what you think about most" ....._think u are already the permanent resident of australia...and believe me it will work._..._anyways give it a thought._


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Guys, guess what?

I got a direct grant 45 minutes back 

Thanks to each and every member of this forum. SSAditya, its your guess that I would be getting a direct grant and it finally happened today. Thank you one more time buddy.

Received email from the below address,

Lolene CATHRO

Position Number: 60000870

Case officer Team 2

Department of Immigration and Citizenship

My timeline is also updated accordingly


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> I got a direct grant 45 minutes back
> 
> Thanks to each and every member of this forum. SSAditya, its your guess that I would be getting a direct grant and it finally happened today. Thank you one more time buddy.
> 
> Received email from the below address,
> 
> Lolene CATHRO
> 
> Position Number: 60000870
> 
> Case officer Team 2
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> My timeline is also updated accordingly


o vow congrats dear


----------



## thanich

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> I got a direct grant 45 minutes back
> 
> Thanks to each and every member of this forum. SSAditya, its your guess that I would be getting a direct grant and it finally happened today. Thank you one more time buddy.
> 
> Received email from the below address,
> 
> Lolene CATHRO
> 
> Position Number: 60000870
> 
> Case officer Team 2
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> My timeline is also updated accordingly


Congrats buddy..... ! Party time...!:whoo:


----------



## itsmeganesh

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> kindly mention in signature ur occupation code , ielts score , points total also , it will be great help to all of us


Signature Updated


----------



## gtaark

:lock1: Your CO unlocked your GRANT..Congrats

:whoo::whoo::whoo:




ChinnuBangalore said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> I got a direct grant 45 minutes back
> 
> Thanks to each and every member of this forum. SSAditya, its your guess that I would be getting a direct grant and it finally happened today. Thank you one more time buddy.
> 
> Received email from the below address,
> 
> Lolene CATHRO
> 
> Position Number: 60000870
> 
> Case officer Team 2
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> My timeline is also updated accordingly


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> I got a direct grant 45 minutes back
> 
> Thanks to each and every member of this forum. SSAditya, its your guess that I would be getting a direct grant and it finally happened today. Thank you one more time buddy.
> 
> Received email from the below address,
> 
> Lolene CATHRO
> 
> Position Number: 60000870
> 
> Case officer Team 2
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> My timeline is also updated accordingly



how many points did u have after state sponsorship


----------



## sandhuaman

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> do u knw ur hap id



yes i have my hap ID and TRN for heath examination


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> how many points did u have after state sponsorship


Thanks Buddy.

I had 70 points after adding 5 points from State Sponsorship


----------



## amitso

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> I got a direct grant 45 minutes back
> 
> Thanks to each and every member of this forum. SSAditya, its your guess that I would be getting a direct grant and it finally happened today. Thank you one more time buddy.
> 
> Received email from the below address,
> 
> Lolene CATHRO
> 
> Position Number: 60000870
> 
> Case officer Team 2
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> My timeline is also updated accordingly


Congratulation for a very quick grant..!!

From which team your CO was? How many points you have claimed for exp? Was it a old ACS or new, is there any deduction from DIAC on exp?


----------



## anshuashu

i guess d officers are still celebrating the citizenship day....no grants further...tired of waiting :yell:


----------



## Liz21

Great News:whoo: , Congrats !!!, I am so happy to see the entries in the spreadsheet changing to "green" in grant column, 




ChinnuBangalore said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> I got a direct grant 45 minutes back
> 
> Thanks to each and every member of this forum. SSAditya, its your guess that I would be getting a direct grant and it finally happened today. Thank you one more time buddy.
> 
> Received email from the below address,
> 
> Lolene CATHRO
> 
> Position Number: 60000870
> 
> Case officer Team 2
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> My timeline is also updated accordingly


----------



## sre375

Hey guys

Just got my CO allocated- Team 33 GSM Brisbane. She's asked for PCC (which was already uploaded), evidence of relationship and Form 16 for myself.

Just heads up for everyone waiting for CO. You can look at my timelines below.

Cheers!


----------



## Chetu

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> I got a direct grant 45 minutes back
> 
> Thanks to each and every member of this forum. SSAditya, its your guess that I would be getting a direct grant and it finally happened today. Thank you one more time buddy.
> 
> Received email from the below address,
> 
> Lolene CATHRO
> 
> Position Number: 60000870
> 
> Case officer Team 2
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> My timeline is also updated accordingly


Aha!!that is awesome  Congrats


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Thanks Buddy.
> 
> I had 70 points after adding 5 points from State Sponsorship


i think those have 65-70 points get direct grant , dont knw when co will be allocated to my case and when i wll get grant its almost 5 weeks since i lodged my visa


----------



## felix2020

We can create a "HAP ID" only by filling up the My Health Declarations even before the lodgement, do the medical and get it cleared from the system within a few days. 

I don't think the medical has something to do with CO unless CO sends an email requesting for medical.


----------



## miteshm82

I am still waiting to get CO allocated.


----------



## sandhuaman

felix2020 said:


> we can create a "hap id" only by filling up the my health declarations even before the lodgement, do the medical and get it cleared from the system within a few days.
> 
> I don't think the medical has something to do with co unless co sends an email requesting for medical.



yes mate,

we have done that.see our time line.we did our medical before lodgement.generally it speeds up ur case.


----------



## Colombo

sandhuaman said:


> “You become what you think about most.. But you also attract what you think about most" ....._think u are already the permanent resident of australia...and believe me it will work._..._anyways give it a thought._


You are the man....Then i ll start thinking ... *Me @ Ausi...as a permanent resident ...and reached there due to our family 189 visa....!!!!*


Cheers

XXX


----------



## sandhuaman

Colombo said:


> You are the man....Then i ll start thinking ... *Me @ Ausi...as a permanent resident ...and reached there due to our family 189 visa....!!!!*
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


hi mate, 


enjoying pop corn........


----------



## Gurpreethm

Some days back I put a mail to team 2 not pointing to my CO and get reply by automailer in 10 mins, today I put another mail asking about my visa status and put pointing to CO name but not get any autoreply or any mail from CO is this common.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajfromhyd

saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


Congrats saintkamy.. and all the best for your future in australia.. My application is also similar to you, AQF Diploma (CISSP) and with 8 years of experience. 

is your AQF diploma is any vendor certification or 3 years full time diploma ?


----------



## alafar85

Hello everyone,

I am wondering if anyone know details about the medical assessment!.. I have lodged my application and all my required documents, and made my medical assessment few weeks ago, however the results got submitted from the doctor (through the emedical system) last week. I have just got an email from my CO saying that she "still haven't received a notification about my medicals". 

Shall I worry about anything here? About the process I mean; the doctor told me that there is nothing wrong with my results. Does it take that long to process the medicals?

Thank you

Ala'


----------



## srinu_srn

Hi All,

I would like to call DIAC next week. What is your thoughts? Shall I wait or call?
If we call DIAC apart from the status like CO details what other info do we need to ask? Mine is almost 7 weeks completed. Is it worthy to call DIAC for the info?


----------



## gtaark

I have also experienced this from Team 2..nothing to worry. Maybe some problem in automated service

My CO replied back the next day. 



Gurpreethm said:


> Some days back I put a mail to team 2 not pointing to my CO and get reply by automailer in 10 mins, today I put another mail asking about my visa status and put pointing to CO name but not get any autoreply or any mail from CO is this common.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## srinu_srn

Hi All,

I would like to call DIAC next week. What is your thoughts? Shall I wait or call?
If we call DIAC apart from the status like CO details what other info do we need to ask? Mine is almost 7 weeks completed. Is it worthy to call DIAC for the info?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Gurpreethm said:


> Some days back I put a mail to team 2 not pointing to my CO and get reply by automailer in 10 mins, today I put another mail asking about my visa status and put pointing to CO name but not get any autoreply or any mail from CO is this common.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


can u please tell me email id on which u mailed to enquire about status


----------



## sre375

Hey guys

Just got my CO allocated- Team 33 GSM Brisbane. She's asked for PCC (which was already uploaded), evidence of relationship and Form 16 for myself.

Just heads up for everyone waiting for CO. You can look at my timelines below.

Cheers!


----------



## miteshm82

jre05 said:


> DO you mean spouse ACS for the spouse's skill points ? I hope you are not asking educational qualification points of spouse. There is no point awarded for spouse education point, if that is a secondary applicant. Only thing is, skill points through ACS and the spouse should also be in same occupation and get the skill assessed with atleast 3 years of work experience post deduction of 2 or 4 years by ACS.
> 
> In that case, one can claim 5 points provided spouse qualifies for IELTS. I am really not sure if spouse needs a 6 or 4.5 Band in case of considering spouse points. Please have it clarified from others.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR



Spouse need at least 6 bands in each module to claim 5 points.


----------



## ssaditya

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Thanks Buddy.
> 
> I had 70 points after adding 5 points from State Sponsorship


Congrats chinnubangalore just now i was thinking to ask u abt timbile so not able to eline very happy for am using my mobile so not able send u nices smile will do that after sometime


----------



## drshk

Many congrats brizi :cheer2: :cheer2:



brizi said:


> Hello friends,
> Yesterday we got direct grant for 190 visa, no CO contact no issues no more documents asked, straight golden mail.still cant believe we got PR now.ANyways would like to thankyou all for sharing your experiences and enhancing my knowledge about this wonderful immigration chapter.I would say this is the best forum to be if you have any doubts about immigration.keep up the good work guys and all the best to everyone.May you all get ur grants ASAP.
> Brizi
> 
> EOI lodged: 8th august, Med:22 august, Grant:18 sept.


----------



## Gurpreethm

gtaark said:


> I have also experienced this from Team 2..nothing to worry. Maybe some problem in automated service
> 
> My CO replied back the next day.


What are initials of ur CO.
Mine is P J

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## gtaark

RL ...excellent in giving prompt replies, but not in GRANTS 



Gurpreethm said:


> What are initials of ur CO.
> Mine is P J
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Gurpreethm

gtaark said:


> RL ...excellent in giving prompt replies, but not in GRANTS


Sorry mine is P B

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## soumyo11

Folks heard from my CO .. From Adelaide Team 4. Asked for Graduation Certificate & Wife's Graduation Certificate (for evidence of English language). CO has been mailed the docs.

Any idea how is Adelaide Team in terms of processing times... Lets see what's in store


----------



## sre375

soumyo11 said:


> Folks heard from my CO .. Emily Lauro from Adelaide Team 4. Asked for Graduation Certificate & Wife's Graduation Certificate (for evidence of English language). CO has been mailed the docs.
> 
> Any idea how is Adelaide Team in terms of processing times... Lets see what's in store


Hey Soumyo

Its advisable to not mention and use the names of CO's in a public forum such as this. 

Thx


----------



## k.emper

Hi abhishek and nitakana.
Thanks for your replies. My CO name is Brooke King.


----------



## ojhaa

PDHUNT said:


> Hey Hey One more Grant.....:whoo:
> Ojhaa..... Many Congratulations
> You have got the grant in less then 2 months.  Hoping you have submitted all the docs beforehand. This shows DIAC is quick enough.
> Those who all are waiting, can take your case as a positive indication and hand on there.
> 
> Congratulations again and all the very best for the next :thumb:



Thank you and good luck to you too


----------



## ojhaa

prefetcher said:


> Congrats Ojhaa!!


Thank you


----------



## soumyo11

sre375 said:


> Hey Soumyo
> 
> Its advisable to not mention and use the names of CO's in a public forum such as this.
> 
> Thx


Sre ... Edited the name in my post. Can I request you to edit yours as well where my original message is quoted.

Thanks


----------



## ojhaa

Birender said:


> Congratulations. I am so happy for you. Best of luck :whoo:


Thank you and good luck to you too , its not far just hang in


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

thanich said:


> Congrats buddy..... ! Party time...!:whoo:


Thanks thanich

Party will start tomorrow


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

gtaark said:


> :lock1: Your CO unlocked your GRANT..Congrats
> 
> :whoo::whoo::whoo:


Thanks gtaark


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

amitso said:


> Congratulation for a very quick grant..!!
> 
> From which team your CO was? How many points you have claimed for exp? Was it a old ACS or new, is there any deduction from DIAC on exp?


Thanks amitso. I dont know much about the CO. I claimed 10 points for my experience with the new format of ACS. They reduced two years but luckily it did not bother me much because i have 7 years of experience.


----------



## shyam

srinu_srn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to call DIAC next week. What is your thoughts? Shall I wait or call?
> If we call DIAC apart from the status like CO details what other info do we need to ask? Mine is almost 7 weeks completed. Is it worthy to call DIAC for the info?


Even I am in the same situation. Its been 8 weeks for me now.
I observed NSW EOI's for specific occupations are moving on a very slow pace.

Moreover, I guess EOI with more points are picked up first. I am exactly at 60 points.

Even if we call now i guess it does not help much on the process of our cases. I thought to wait for a couple of more weeks as anyways my agent is on abroad trip.

Guys, any thoughts on this??


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Liz21 said:


> Great News:whoo: , Congrats !!!, I am so happy to see the entries in the spreadsheet changing to "green" in grant column,


Thanks Liz21. I am yet to update the sheet. Will do it now


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Chetu said:


> Aha!!that is awesome  Congrats


Hey Buddy, Thanks for your wishes. I was about to call you. 

What happened to your application?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Thanks Liz21. I am yet to update the sheet. Will do it now


hahaha its already done


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

ssaditya said:


> Congrats chinnubangalore just now i was thinking to ask u abt timbile so not able to eline very happy for am using my mobile so not able send u nices smile will do that after sometime


Thanks Buddy.

I was expecting mine from the day you got your CO and luckily got a direct approval


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hahaha its already done


How come? then thanks for the person who updated for me


----------



## alafar85

hey guys

does anybody know about the submission of the medicals? my doctor said that she has submitted the results, but my CO is saying that she still haven't recieved a notification about my medicals!..


----------



## AM

great news


----------



## foaz144

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hahaha its already done


Hi could i have access to this sheet for udpates !!


----------



## drshk

congratulations, and all the best moving forward :cheer2:



saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

foaz144 said:


> Hi could i have access to this sheet for udpates !!


yes sure , have the link 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## drshk

Congratulations ChinnuBangalore :clap2: :clap2:



ChinnuBangalore said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> I got a direct grant 45 minutes back
> 
> Thanks to each and every member of this forum. SSAditya, its your guess that I would be getting a direct grant and it finally happened today. Thank you one more time buddy.
> 
> Received email from the below address,
> 
> Lolene CATHRO
> 
> Position Number: 60000870
> 
> Case officer Team 2
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> My timeline is also updated accordingly


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

aravindhmohan said:


> great news


what news


----------



## mithu93ku

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> I got a direct grant 45 minutes back
> 
> Thanks to each and every member of this forum. SSAditya, its your guess that I would be getting a direct grant and it finally happened today. Thank you one more time buddy.
> 
> Received email from the below address,
> 
> Lolene CATHRO
> 
> Position Number: 60000870
> 
> Case officer Team 2
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> My timeline is also updated accordingly


Congrats *ChinnuBangalore* :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## ruchkal

saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


Congratulations.... Happy for you... All the best for your future... :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:izza: izza::cheer2:


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *ChinnuBangalore* :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


Thanks Mithu.

Wish all my seniors here who helped us to resolve our doubts and clarifications will get their VISA's at the earliest.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

drshk said:


> Congratulations ChinnuBangalore :clap2: :clap2:


Thanks Buddy


----------



## premchandjaladi

saintkamy said:


> At last got there eace: :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2: eace:
> Got the grant letter sharp at 8:55 adl tym.
> N for everyone worries I had old ACS with AQF diploma n 8years of experience.
> No points deduction wats so ever.
> Firstly im Thankful to my ALLAH who made it possible against all odds since the day I started my path.
> Im thankful to all groupmates from the old days till now.
> N im thankful to my new CO O.A dont knw when the CO was changed.


Congrats bro lane:lane:


----------



## D D

From last 3 days number of grants are very less, any specific reason for that...


----------



## delhi78

Hello friends.I had invite to apply for visa on 7 sept and by 10th of sept. we(me & my agent) had had prepared the visa application.I even have my card ready for the visa fees.But till date my agent has not lodged for visa.Everytime I ask him he says he is working on my case and has to be double sure about making no mistakes which takes time.Though all my documents are with him from the time of vetassess assessment.Please suggest me how should I go bout this.Also loading all documents upfront means uploading them on the same day of making visa payment or we have some time to upload them(which comes under upfront loading to make the process fast).Friends please suggest me as iam not sure how much time will my agent take to upload the documents and what should I do to speed up the whole thing.Thanx in advance.


----------



## ruchkal

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> I got a direct grant 45 minutes back
> 
> Thanks to each and every member of this forum. SSAditya, its your guess that I would be getting a direct grant and it finally happened today. Thank you one more time buddy.
> 
> Received email from the below address,
> 
> Lolene CATHRO
> 
> Position Number: 60000870
> 
> Case officer Team 2
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> My timeline is also updated accordingly


Congratulations buddy....:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## shift_move

Guys,
I have completed 7 weeks of lodgement. Although I knew that I still had time for CO allocation, I have called DIAC this morning. I have called them using SKYPE, waiting time is 10 mins and the call cost is ~USD 4. A lady picked up the phone and I will ltell you what, she was so pleasant to talk with. She told me that a CO has not been assigned yet and it could take few more weeks.

Just putting my experience in case if someone is wondering what it takes to call DIAC in terms of waiting time and $$$

Thanks


----------



## ruchkal

brizi said:


> Hello friends,
> Yesterday we got direct grant for 190 visa, no CO contact no issues no more documents asked, straight golden mail.still cant believe we got PR now.ANyways would like to thank you all for sharing your experiences and enhancing my knowledge about this wonderful immigration chapter.I would say this is the best forum to be if you have any doubts about immigration.keep up the good work guys and all the best to everyone.May you all get ur grants ASAP.
> Brizi
> 
> EOI lodged: 8th august, Med:22 august, Grant:18 sept.


Congratulations... opcorn: opcorn::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations buddy....:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Thanks ruchkal


----------



## premchandjaladi

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> I got a direct grant 45 minutes back
> 
> Thanks to each and every member of this forum. SSAditya, its your guess that I would be getting a direct grant and it finally happened today. Thank you one more time buddy.
> 
> Received email from the below address,
> 
> Lolene CATHRO
> 
> Position Number: 60000870
> 
> Case officer Team 2
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> My timeline is also updated accordingly


Congrats bro

Looks like if all documents are ready CO gives a direct grant.


----------



## shyam

delhi78 said:


> Hello friends.I had invite to apply for visa on 7 sept and by 10th of sept. we(me & my agent) had had prepared the visa application.I even have my card ready for the visa fees.But till date my agent has not lodged for visa.Everytime I ask him he says he is working on my case and has to be double sure about making no mistakes which takes time.Though all my documents are with him from the time of vetassess assessment.Please suggest me how should I go bout this.Also loading all documents upfront means uploading them on the same day of making visa payment or we have some time to upload them(which comes under upfront loading to make the process fast).
> *You have enough time to submit the documents once you lodge your application. But suggest you to do it upfront. You can do it gradually not in a single day or the same day you lodged your application.*
> Friends please suggest me as iam not sure how much time will my agent take to upload the documents and what should I do to speed up the whole thing.Thanx in advance.
> *Once your application is lodged nothing you can do other than submitting your documents. Only thing you need to do is make sure you have all the documents ready including the Medicals, PCC and all other relevant documents. Then just wait and pray like others*


Best thing you can do is to go through the posts in this forum. It might take bit of time but it has a lot of cautionary posts and suggests on all aspects of the application. Moreover, you can discuss you case and post your queries so that they can be answered.

About your agent, not sure if he is really looking at your case or may be he is handling similar cases at the same time.

You can check with your Agent upfront on a few things if they are correct. Based on his responses you can understand the status of your application in his hands.

For other queries, please find the answers above in bold.


----------



## premchandjaladi

delhi78 said:


> Hello friends.I had invite to apply for visa on 7 sept and by 10th of sept. we(me & my agent) had had prepared the visa application.I even have my card ready for the visa fees.But till date my agent has not lodged for visa.Everytime I ask him he says he is working on my case and has to be double sure about making no mistakes which takes time.Though all my documents are with him from the time of vetassess assessment.Please suggest me how should I go bout this.Also loading all documents upfront means uploading them on the same day of making visa payment or we have some time to upload them(which comes under upfront loading to make the process fast).Friends please suggest me as iam not sure how much time will my agent take to upload the documents and what should I do to speed up the whole thing.Thanx in advance.


You have time to upload files. You can lodge yourself just need certified (attested) documents, ASAP lodge your e-visa.

Please dont delay in lodging your file. YOu got time to upload all your docs


----------



## ssaditya

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Thanks Buddy.
> 
> I was expecting mine from the day you got your CO and luckily got a direct approval


i know i was expecting ur grant from the day i got co and finally that happened am so happy now its time to party when are going to checkin:??//popcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::whoo::hippie::flypig::cheer2:eace:


----------



## ssaditya

saintkamy said:


> Thanks mate
> N no diac is well ahead I had my meds very late didnt knew it takes that much tym n even my co changed unknowingly
> I didnt even got notification about co change, soo all of u worried about co not contacting just relaxed they dont speak much


contrats for ur grant opcorn:opcorn:enjoy


----------



## akshay1229

D D said:


> From last 3 days number of grants are very less, any specific reason for that...


well.. it differs from one to another case..
the major reason is that, approximately, 2500 people are getting invitation each month so take like they all lodge application..

They all are not member of expat forum. so many of them are getting grant but we would never know about successful stories.. And i believe that here only 260-70% people of total, give their opinion..many are silent observer..just finds solution and other...

one thing i got from deep research that, every case differs according to country, no. of countries one lived or living, security checks of those countries, and many others back stage factors(those no one knows) ...

well...good luck to all (including me) for earlier grant...

This is just my understanding..


----------



## ojhaa

D D said:


> From last 3 days number of grants are very less, any specific reason for that...


I see most grants coming monday/friday


----------



## akshay1229

sre375 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Just got my CO allocated- Team 33 GSM Brisbane. She's asked for PCC (which was already uploaded), evidence of relationship and Form 16 for myself.
> 
> Just heads up for everyone waiting for CO. You can look at my timelines below.
> 
> Cheers!


congratulations...grant is coming...


----------



## terminator1

getting a visa is a painful/stressful process for most of us. sigh.


----------



## ssaditya

felix2020 said:


> But how do they actually know whether the applicant is onshore or offshore? It can only be known by the case officer when the file is opened.


u will declare ur country of residence in eoi and for onshore u should have got bridging visa with ur ack


----------



## delhi78

Hello friends.Can anyone please tell how much time in general it takes for visa grant after lodging visa application along with the documents upfront.I hav applied for 190 WA state.


----------



## soumyasingh

terminator1 said:


> getting a visa is a painful/stressful process for most of us. sigh.


I so agree with you... waiting is the most irritating process...


----------



## ssaditya

delhi78 said:


> Hello friends.Can anyone please tell how much time in general it takes for visa grant after lodging visa application along with the documents upfront.I hav applied for 190 WA state.


5weeks to 8 week


----------



## Colombo

delhi78 said:


> Hello friends.Can anyone please tell how much time in general it takes for visa grant after lodging visa application along with the documents upfront.I hav applied for 190 WA state.


I would say maximum 6 weeks .....


----------



## rajfromhyd

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *ChinnuBangalore* :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


Congrats chinnu.. all the best....


----------



## terminator1

soumyasingh said:


> I so agree with you... waiting is the most irritating process...


i applied on 22nd jul. there has been no communication from the CO. Not sure which team i am allocated to.


----------



## srikar

Colombo said:


> I would say maximum 6 weeks .....


What about 189 Colombo,Any Idea?


----------



## sre375

terminator1 said:


> i applied on 22nd jul. there has been no communication from the CO. Not sure which team i am allocated to.


I applied on same date. Got CO yesterday, requesting few additional docs. 

Have you front loaded all documents? Did u call DIAC to check?


----------



## Colombo

terminator1 said:


> getting a visa is a painful/stressful process for most of us. sigh.


Hey young man ... 

Welcome to our personalize area.

Access only for people who applied in mid July....

See you in the other side.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## felix2020

srikar said:


> What about 189 Colombo,Any Idea?


190 is around 6 weeks and 189 is around 9 weeks... little sooner or later.


----------



## shift_move

terminator1 said:


> getting a visa is a painful/stressful process for most of us. sigh.


I personally think that the immigration process (Oz PR) is so simple and not stressful at all. The process is so streamlined and all you have to do is upload a set of docs and sit back relaxed to see if the CO needs more documents. Processing times vary from person to person. I see a lot of applicants panicing saying that someone applied later than me got a grant but I still did not get a CO yet.

Most people are taking the stress that no one is giving them. It a matter of give or take a few days/ weeks.

Oh well, this is my take and yes, we all like the grants ASAP 

All the best guys!


----------



## srikar

felix2020 said:


> 190 is around 6 weeks and 189 is around 9 weeks... little sooner or later.


Thanks felix.
I am planning to do my meds this month end. Looks like it is better to wait and do it some time mid oct to get Max validity for first entry.


----------



## himanarw

Hi

I am the main applicant for VISA(SUB Class 489) my Medical was submitted to the immi(It's good) .
But my wife is expecting a baby in Jan'14. She has got a deferral letter for her TB test, remain test has been done.

Is any way to get VISA for both of us?


----------



## sandhuaman

...today two guys got their golden email..one is chinnubanglore and the another is birzi...and they both lodged their application in the first week of august that means ...diac would be currently processing the applications received on the 2nd week of august...just a guess..wish it becomes true....


----------



## ind2oz

congrats ChinnuBangalore.....you should be celebrating now


----------



## felix2020

srikar said:


> Thanks felix.
> I am planning to do my meds this month end. Looks like it is better to wait and do it some time mid oct to get Max validity for first entry.


well, med has one year validity. It's better to send med and pcc before CO asks for it for faster grant. 

If all your documents are in order and you have med and pcc on file, you may get a grant at the same day of CO assignment.


----------



## Colombo

srikar said:


> What about 189 Colombo,Any Idea?



Dear Shikar Dhawaan;

As far as I can see It differs from 9 to 12 weeks.
This is in the ideal condition...and after you have front loaded all the documents.

Having said that I m not saying you will be succeed withing 3 months.
In my case only this morning I got my CO assigned.
That is in my 10th week.

There are security checks for certain candidates which may be undergone for 9 - 12 months... 

Just keep on referring these threads ..

You will be able to find ample of examples..

Good Luck

XXX


----------



## Hyd786

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> I got a direct grant 45 minutes back
> 
> Thanks to each and every member of this forum. SSAditya, its your guess that I would be getting a direct grant and it finally happened today. Thank you one more time buddy.
> 
> Received email from the below address,
> 
> Lolene CATHRO
> 
> Position Number: 60000870
> 
> Case officer Team 2
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> My timeline is also updated accordingly



Hey Chinnu,

Congrats...It's time to party :whoo:


----------



## harshaldesai

himanarw said:


> Hi
> 
> I am the main applicant for VISA(SUB Class 489) my Medical was submitted to the immi(It's good) .
> But my wife is expecting a baby in Jan'14. She has got a deferral letter for her TB test, remain test has been done.
> 
> Is any way to get VISA for both of us?


I am in similar boat my friend. what do you mean "deferral letter for her TB test, remain test has been done."? on the e-medical page its showing she needs to under go the below 4 tests, so did you guys get the remainders done now and wait for the XRay until after the baby is born? and btw, Congrats :whoo:

501 Medical Examination Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination Required
707 HIV test Required
708 Hepatitis B test Required


----------



## felix2020

Colombo said:


> Dear Shikar Dhawaan;
> 
> As far as I can see It differs from 9 to 12 weeks.
> This is in the ideal condition...and after you have front loaded all the documents.
> 
> Having said that I m not saying you will be succeed withing 3 months.
> In my case only this morning I got my CO assigned.
> That is in my 10th week.
> 
> There are security checks for certain candidates which may be undergone for 9 - 12 months...
> 
> Just keep on referring these threads ..
> 
> You will be able to find ample of examples..
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> XXX


Congratulation Colombo ! Did you call them to have a CO assigned ? You will get the grant tomorrow or next week for sure..


----------



## sandhuaman

brizi said:


> 60 points ankita.


can i know ur occupation code bro...


----------



## sandhuaman

Colombo said:


> Dear Shikar Dhawaan;
> 
> As far as I can see It differs from 9 to 12 weeks.
> This is in the ideal condition...and after you have front loaded all the documents.
> 
> Having said that I m not saying you will be succeed withing 3 months.
> In my case only this morning I got my CO assigned.
> That is in my 10th week.
> 
> There are security checks for certain candidates which may be undergone for 9 - 12 months...
> 
> Just keep on referring these threads ..
> 
> You will be able to find ample of examples..
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> 
> congrats colombo:rockon:


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Hyd786 said:


> Hey Chinnu,
> 
> Congrats...It's time to party :whoo:


Thanks Buddy.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

premchandjaladi said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> Looks like if all documents are ready CO gives a direct grant.


Thanks premchand


----------



## Colombo

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation Colombo ! Did you call them to have a CO assigned ? You will get the grant tomorrow or next week for sure..


Thanks mate...

Yes I phoned them in this morning ... and get to know about the CO info.

I m praying for LOAD Ganesha even in this very moment for clear all the obstacles .. in my way for... granted the 189 VISA....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

rajfromhyd said:


> Congrats chinnu.. all the best....


Thanks raj


----------



## soumyasingh

Guys!!!

My medicals were done on 24th of Aug and My husband's repeat test was done on 12th of Sept.

My Meds were cleared in 2 days however, his Meds link is still available and the Meds shows completed and was submitted to the DIAC.

I am worried if there is a concern or they havnt checked it yet? It usually doesnt take so long 

I also submitted my Form 1023, but even that shows as required status. Donno wats wrong. Moreover my CO doesnt respond to my queries.:ballchain::crutch:


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

ind2oz said:


> congrats ChinnuBangalore.....you should be celebrating now


Thanks Buddy


----------



## sandhuaman

congrats chinnubanglore :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## felix2020

Colombo said:


> Thanks mate...
> 
> Yes I phoned them in this morning ... and get to know about the CO info.
> 
> I m praying for LOAD Ganesha even in this very moment for clear all the obstacles .. in my way for... granted the 189 VISA....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


They may have assigned CO to you long time ago, you never know because the status page doesn't mention anything about CO. But anyways, you should get the grant tomorrow or next week for sure.


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Congrats to everyone who got their GRANTS yesterday and today...


----------



## sandhuaman

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Thanks ruchkal


CONGRATULATIONS BRO..............:clap2::clap2::violin::violin::


----------



## sandhuaman

itsmeganesh said:


> Friends, Today CO is assigned to my case


congrats itsmeganesh:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## malisha

roposh said:


> Good luck! Whats ur timeline?


 its exactly 11 weeks since i lodged my visa and 1 1/2 since i have done my Meds ....
 looks like its in


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

malisha said:


> its exactly 11 weeks since i lodged my visa and 1 1/2 since i have done my Meds ....
> looks like its in



so very true


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

sandhuaman said:


> congrats chinnubanglore :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


Thank you buddy


----------



## starwars123

rajfromhyd said:


> Congrats chinnu.. all the best....


Wow raj your vic ss is really fast


----------



## starwars123

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> I got a direct grant 45 minutes back
> 
> Thanks to each and every member of this forum. SSAditya, its your guess that I would be getting a direct grant and it finally happened today. Thank you one more time buddy.
> 
> Received email from the below address,
> 
> Lolene CATHRO
> 
> Position Number: 60000870
> 
> Case officer Team 2
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> My timeline is also updated accordingly


Congrats :clap2:


----------



## starwars123

itsmeganesh said:


> Friends, Today CO is assigned to my case


Congrats


----------



## manan_1986

Congrats ChinnuBanglore:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## iamafreak

k.emper said:


> 61131881 didn't work either


Oh yes, it will not work from outside Australia. 

and this is what immigration people mentioned - 

"Telephone: 131 881
Note: This number is only available if you are phoning from in Australia. If you are outside Australia and want to make an enquiry please contact the relevant Australian Immigration office overseas."

source : National Telephone Numbers

If you are looking for info on skill migration call +61 1300 364 613


----------



## rajfromhyd

starwars123 said:


> Wow raj your vic ss is really fast


yes.. thanks.. with in 3 weeks...


----------



## whizzard

Mates... my medicals status recently changed to No health checks are required from Organize your health checks...

Does that mean my meds are cleared ?

If yes then now I have all docs front loaded for me and my family , medicals cleared and PCC done , CO assigned....

Should that mean that the precious electronic mail is around the corner just waiting to knock at my door ? 

EXPERTS WHAT SAY YOU ?


----------



## terminator1

shift_move said:


> I personally think that the immigration process (Oz PR) is so simple and not stressful at all. The process is so streamlined and all you have to do is upload a set of docs and sit back relaxed to see if the CO needs more documents. Processing times vary from person to person. I see a lot of applicants panicing saying that someone applied later than me got a grant but I still did not get a CO yet.
> 
> Most people are taking the stress that no one is giving them. It a matter of give or take a few days/ weeks.
> 
> Oh well, this is my take and yes, we all like the grants ASAP
> 
> All the best guys!


thanks for your kind words.


----------



## manan_1986

whizzard said:


> mates... My medicals status recently changed to no health checks are required from organize your health checks...
> 
> Does that mean my meds are cleared ?
> 
> If yes then now i have all docs front loaded for me and my family , medicals cleared and pcc done , co assigned....
> 
> Should that mean that the precious electronic mail is around the corner just waiting to knock at my door ?
> 
> experts what say you ?


yes sir... Grant is on its way.....


----------



## akiimanu

Hey 

I applied on 19th July and called up DIAC to check about CO allocation. I think you should also do that.


----------



## shyam

whizzard said:


> Mates... my medicals status recently changed to No health checks are required from Organize your health checks...
> 
> Does that mean my meds are cleared ?
> 
> If yes then now I have all docs front loaded for me and my family , medicals cleared and PCC done , CO assigned....
> 
> Should that mean that the precious electronic mail is around the corner just waiting to knock at my door ?
> 
> EXPERTS WHAT SAY YOU ?


Yes, it looks like.
But you had the "organize your health .." link all these days?
Were you medicals referred?


----------



## amitso

malisha said:


> its exactly 11 weeks since i lodged my visa and 1 1/2 since i have done my Meds ....
> looks like its in


Please add your timeline.. !!


----------



## shift_move

terminator1 said:


> thanks for your kind words.


Terminator1,
Have you called DIAC? You are saying that you are not sure which team is assigned to you. If a CO is assigned, it should not be too long right and my guess is its about time you get a CO or a direct grant. 

In case if you have not called DIAC, I urge you call them at the earliest.


----------



## akiimanu

terminator1 said:


> i applied on 22nd jul. there has been no communication from the CO. Not sure which team i am allocated to.


I applied on 19th , called up DIAC for checking CO allocation. Why don't you do that as well. This will give you some relief if CO is already assigned.:yo:


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Mates... my medicals status recently changed to No health checks are required from Organize your health checks...
> 
> Does that mean my meds are cleared ?
> 
> If yes then now I have all docs front loaded for me and my family , medicals cleared and PCC done , CO assigned....
> 
> Should that mean that the precious electronic mail is around the corner just waiting to knock at my door ?
> 
> EXPERTS WHAT SAY YOU ?


Write an e-mail to your CO mentioning these changes in e-visa page and Pocket your Grant.


----------



## PDHUNT

soumyasingh said:


> Guys!!!
> 
> My medicals were done on 24th of Aug and My husband's repeat test was done on 12th of Sept.
> 
> My Meds were cleared in 2 days however, his Meds link is still available and the Meds shows completed and was submitted to the DIAC.
> 
> I am worried if there is a concern or they havnt checked it yet? It usually doesnt take so long
> 
> I also submitted my Form 1023, but even that shows as required status. Donno wats wrong. Moreover my CO doesnt respond to my queries.:ballchain::crutch:


Have faith Soumya....
DIAC main der hai magar Andher nahi .... lol
Hope you get your grant tomorrow(TGIF)


----------



## Firetoy

Congrats mate! Your golden mail is coming soon!




Colombo said:


> Thanks mate...
> 
> Yes I phoned them in this morning ... and get to know about the CO info.
> 
> I m praying for LOAD Ganesha even in this very moment for clear all the obstacles .. in my way for... granted the 189 VISA....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


----------



## terminator1

thanks much for your advice. I will probably wait for few more days before calling them. i have applied through an agent. Is there any protocol that only agent would get the complete info related to the application.


----------



## whizzard

mithu93ku said:


> Write an e-mail to your CO mentioning these changes in e-visa page and Pocket your Grant.


Mithu,

The problem here is I know that I have a CO assigned, I was just told his first name by the DIAC call operator but not the full name, hence I can not contact him/her myself. He/She has not yet contacted me ever. The only way I am getting to know the status changes are my expensive DIAC calls and visiting the eVisa portal.

So I am assuming I should just patiently wait until the d-day.

---

Seem like I am just in the same situation as Mr. Rocky! 

Cheers to All!


----------



## Gurpreethm

whizzard said:


> Mithu,
> 
> The problem here is I know that I have a CO assigned, I was just told his first name by the DIAC call operator but not the full name, hence I can not contact him/her myself. He/She has not yet contacted me ever. The only way I am getting to know the status changes are my expensive DIAC calls and visiting the eVisa portal.
> 
> So I am assuming I should just patiently wait until the d-day.
> 
> ---
> 
> Seem like I am just in the same situation as Mr. Rocky!
> 
> Cheers to All!


U can use that first name and put a mail 2 ur CO if u do this just now may be get G	mail by tomorrow,morning.
Meanwhile ur CO belongs to which team.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Mithu,
> 
> The problem here is I know that I have a CO assigned, I was just told his first name by the DIAC call operator but not the full name, hence I can not contact him/her myself. He/She has not yet contacted me ever. The only way I am getting to know the status changes are my expensive DIAC calls and visiting the eVisa portal.
> 
> So I am assuming I should just patiently wait until the d-day.
> 
> ---
> 
> Seem like I am just in the same situation as Mr. Rocky!
> 
> Cheers to All!


i.c
Still you can send e-mail as you know the CO Team and team's e-mail address. 
You can mention in the subject of e-mail your TRN number and full name .
I think that will work in your case; though I know not working for Rocky!
Good luck.


----------



## Birender

terminator1 said:


> thanks much for your advice. I will probably wait for few more days before calling them. i have applied through an agent. Is there any protocol that only agent would get the complete info related to the application.


Even i applied from an agent. they enter their own email address when they submit application. And hence they will receive all the mails from CO.

My agent did not even gave me the password to track my application. They say its the same for all the clients and hence they cannot give the password.


----------



## terminator1

Birender said:


> Even i applied from an agent. they enter their own email address when they submit application. And hence they will receive all the mails from CO.
> 
> My agent did not even gave me the password to track my application. They say its the same for all the clients and hence they cannot give the password.


that's untrue. every application is unique and has its own set of login credentials. i have access to my application.


----------



## whizzard

shyam said:


> Yes, it looks like.
> But you had the "organize your health .." link all these days?
> Were you medicals referred?


No they weren't I suppose as diac call op didnt tell me ever that they were referred. May be delayed coz I got them late .. arnd 1 mnth after lodgement..


----------



## whizzard

Gurpreethm said:


> U can use that first name and put a mail 2 ur CO if u do this just now may be get G	mail by tomorrow,morning.
> Meanwhile ur CO belongs to which team.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Thanks.. will do as suggested


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> i.c
> Still you can send e-mail as you know the CO Team and team's e-mail address.
> You can mention in the subject of e-mail your TRN number and full name .
> I think that will work in your case; though I know not working for Rocky!
> Good luck.


Hi Mithu, I have not put my name in subject only put TRN and mention my name in mail, is it ok.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Birender

terminator1 said:


> that's untrue. every application is unique and has its own set of login credentials. i have access to my application.


Oh.. i will check with him personally this Saturday. But emails from CO will go to him, that is for sure.


----------



## ssaditya

ssaditya said:


> i know i was expecting ur grant from the day i got co and finally that happened am so happy now its time to party when are going to checkin:??//popcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn::whoo::hippie::flypig::cheer2:eace:


u there hope u are enjoying chinnu bangalore


----------



## ruchkal

Colombo said:


> Dear Shikar Dhawaan;
> 
> As far as I can see It differs from 9 to 12 weeks.
> This is in the ideal condition...and after you have front loaded all the documents.
> 
> Having said that I m not saying you will be succeed withing 3 months.
> In my case only this morning I got my CO assigned.
> That is in my 10th week.
> 
> There are security checks for certain candidates which may be undergone for 9 - 12 months...
> 
> Just keep on referring these threads ..
> 
> You will be able to find ample of examples..
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> XXX


Congratulations on CO allocation dude... :tea:eace: What is your occupation code?


----------



## srikar

Colombo said:


> Thanks mate...
> 
> Yes I phoned them in this morning ... and get to know about the CO info.
> 
> I m praying for LOAD Ganesha even in this very moment for clear all the obstacles .. in my way for... granted the 189 VISA....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Good luck , waiting to hear the Grant news from you.


----------



## D D

soumyasingh said:


> I so agree with you... waiting is the most irritating process...


Mine is also ADELAID team and i am waiting for there response .


----------



## terminator1

Birender said:


> Oh.. i will check with him personally this Saturday. But emails from CO will go to him, that is for sure.


yup. ask him to forward those mails or update you on the progress.


----------



## Birender

terminator1 said:


> yup. ask him to forward those mails or update you on the progress.


Yes, that i already did. But i need to get the password now. His Associate told me that it is against the company policy.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

ssaditya said:


> u there hope u are enjoying chinnu bangalore


yup. still busy with all the phone calls 

All the parties are postponed to tomorrow. Hopefully we will be rocking by tomorrow this time :becky::becky:


----------



## whizzard

whizzard said:


> Thanks.. will do as suggested


Email sent as suggested by seniors.


----------



## shift_move

terminator1 said:


> thanks much for your advice. I will probably wait for few more days before calling them. i have applied through an agent. Is there any protocol that only agent would get the complete info related to the application.


Nope. I have applied through an agent. When I called DIAC the person helping me asked whether I applied through an agent and I said yes. She asked my address for verification and then she was helping me with my queries. And that's it. Hope this helps.


----------



## iamafreak

terminator1 said:


> that's untrue. every application is unique and has its own set of login credentials. i have access to my application.


it depends on Agent. If Agent wants to choose same password for all his clients he can do so.


----------



## shift_move

terminator1 said:


> that's untrue. every application is unique and has its own set of login credentials. i have access to my application.


Could be true. Birender is saying that the password for all the clients of his particular agent is the same. Usually the agents have one password for all the applications. Distinct trf number would still make each set of credentials unique. Right?


----------



## iamafreak

srinu_srn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to call DIAC next week. What is your thoughts? Shall I wait or call?
> If we call DIAC apart from the status like CO details what other info do we need to ask? Mine is almost 7 weeks completed. Is it worthy to call DIAC for the info?


If its 190 Visa then call and if its 189 then i will say wait for one more week.


----------



## needpr

Hello,

I was contacted by CO on Sep 17 for additional documents. I submitted the docs on Sep 19 (today). My CO is from Adelaide team 2 and initials are RF. Anyone with same CO and have some good/bad experiences?


----------



## terminator1

shift_move said:


> Nope. I have applied through an agent. When I called DIAC the person helping me asked whether I applied through an agent and I said yes. She asked my address for verification and then she was helping me with my queries. And that's it. Hope this helps.


thanks shift_move


----------



## terminator1

needpr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was contacted by CO on Sep 17 for additional documents. I submitted the docs on Sep 19 (today). My CO is from Brisbane team 2 and initials are RF. Anyone with same CO and have some good/bad expirences?


does brisbane has team 2. i thought brisbane has team 33 and team 34, whereas adelaide has team 2/4/7


----------



## terminator1

Birender said:


> Yes, that i already did. But i need to get the password now. His Associate told me that it is against the company policy.


do you have monetary obligations to that agent?
if yes, then he may not share the password.


----------



## needpr

terminator1 said:


> does brisbane has team 2. i thought brisbane has team 33 and team 34, whereas adelaide has team 2/4/7


Oh man. What a typo and good catch to you. Its Adelaide team 2.


----------



## ssaditya

ChinnuBangalore said:


> yup. still busy with all the phone calls
> 
> All the parties are postponed to tomorrow. Hopefully we will be rocking by tomorrow this time :becky::becky:


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: enjoy


----------



## zippy24

Colombo said:


> Thanks mate...
> 
> Yes I phoned them in this morning ... and get to know about the CO info.
> 
> I m praying for LOAD Ganesha even in this very moment for clear all the obstacles .. in my way for... granted the 189 VISA....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Congrats Colombo.

You are nearing there!!!


----------



## leonidas

Hi,


I have following queries in filling 189 visa form

1. In non-migrating dependent family members
Can i enter my parents and brother details in this section 
They don't have passport.

Or should i leave this column blank.

2. In education section 
Should i enter my highest degree only or i should enter 10 th and inter details also

3. For past six years iam working in India, does this comes under overseas experience 
As per my understanding Overseas hear means apart from Australia, is this correct 




Thanks


----------



## muralimailbox

*SA 190 Visa Lodged*

Hi Guys, 

This is my first post over here...

I had lodged my visa on 13th Sep only meds and pcc are pending...What are other statuses apart from In-Progress for the Visa elodge page....help will be highly appreciated also want to know what all I need to submit for my Kid apart from passport and birth certificate she is 5 year old.







261313 | ACS Approved 30 Aug 2013 | SA SS Applied 07 Sep 2013 | SA SS Approved 11 Sep 2013 | 190 Applied 13 Sep 2013 :typing::typing:| CO assigned :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kbounds

lodged 21/08/2013....meds complete and PCC....just waiting on a CO....


----------



## Sujith singh

Chinnnu from which area u r, as I am also from Bangalore..


----------



## iamafreak

leonidas said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have following queries in filling 189 visa form
> 
> 1. In non-migrating dependent family members
> Can i enter my parents and brother details in this section
> They don't have passport.
> 
> Or should i leave this column blank.
> 
> 2. In education section
> Should i enter my highest degree only or i should enter 10 th and inter details also
> 
> 3. For past six years iam working in India, does this comes under overseas experience
> As per my understanding Overseas hear means apart from Australia, is this correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


1. According to me, if your father and brother dependent on you then you need to enter this information, else not.
2. You should enter degree that you have got assessed.
3. Yes, you are right.


----------



## kbounds

awaiting CO......lodge 190 21/08/2013...meds and PCC all front end loaded


----------



## felix2020

kbounds said:


> lodged 21/08/2013....meds complete and PCC....just waiting on a CO....


Can you create a signature with your details like occupation, skill assessment, IELTS, EOI etc. so that others can get help from your case?

Thanks.


----------



## N.Ali

congrates chinnubanglore for direct grant... :clap2::clap2:


----------



## kbounds

VETASSESS APPLIED: 16/04/2013 STAGE 1 VETASSESS SUCCESSFUL: 9/5/2013 2ND STAGE VETASSESS SUCCESSFUL: 19/07/2013 EOI SUBMITTED: 25/07/2013 SS INVITE AND APPLIED: ​2/8/2013 SS APPROVAL: ​16/8/2013 190 lodged: ​21/08/2013


----------



## chargoesabroad

kbounds said:


> lodged 21/08/2013....meds complete and PCC....just waiting on a CO....


Me too!


----------



## felix2020

kbounds said:


> VETASSESS APPLIED: 16/04/2013 STAGE 1 VETASSESS SUCCESSFUL: 9/5/2013 2ND STAGE VETASSESS SUCCESSFUL: 19/07/2013 EOI SUBMITTED: 25/07/2013 SS INVITE AND APPLIED: ​2/8/2013 SS APPROVAL: ​16/8/2013 190 lodged: ​21/08/2013


On top of the page, select "Quick Links" and then select "Edit Signature", and then copy and paste this information into the box. This way it will appear on your every posts.


----------



## kbounds

I tried lol but I haven't posted often enough to be allowed to do this yet! My husband I main application and he is a carpenter


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

N.Ali said:


> congrates chinnubanglore for direct grant... :clap2::clap2:


Thanks Ali


----------



## felix2020

kbounds said:


> I tried lol but I haven't posted often enough to be allowed to do this yet! My husband I main application and he is a carpenter


Oh Ok. I guess your grant is coming soon. Normal processing time is around 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## smtouseef

Hi All, I have joined the club !!!

Lodged application on 18th Sept... 

does nominated occupation & points have any connection with CO allocation date?? 

I have nominated occupation as Mechanical engineer with 60 points


----------



## chargoesabroad

kbounds said:


> I tried lol but I haven't posted often enough to be allowed to do this yet! My husband I main application and he is a carpenter


Where abouts are you looking at moving to?


----------



## shyam

muralimailbox said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my first post over here...
> 
> I had lodged my visa on 13th Sep only meds and pcc are pending...What are other statuses apart from In-Progress for the Visa elodge page....help will be highly appreciated also want to know what all I need to submit for my Kid apart from passport and birth certificate she is 5 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 261313 | ACS Approved 30 Aug 2013 | SA SS Applied 07 Sep 2013 | SA SS Approved 11 Sep 2013 | 190 Applied 13 Sep 2013 :typing::typing:| CO assigned :fingerscrossed:


Welcome to the forum 

Beside the status you can find the ? icon and if you click it will show the list of statuses. For now what left after the In Progress is Case Finalised.

Get the medicals done for your kid and get it uploaded. Apart from Medicals, Passport and DOB certificate nothing else is required.

Use this link to edit your signature:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## CaptainR

I don't believe so, I think it terms of allocation date it is simply based on the date of lodgement, the team assigned and the allocation dates/priority group for the visa subclass. No other priorities.


----------



## kbounds

To Perth, what bout you?


----------



## Firetoy

Hello everyone!
For new users, please update your details in this list 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
And for all of us, good luck for tomorrow and next week!


----------



## smtouseef

Thanks captain !! I was going through spreadsheet you provided.. I saw some guys got CO allocated who had recently lodged their application but earlier guys still waiting for CO ??


----------



## chargoesabroad

kbounds said:


> To Perth, what bout you?


Same. Where abouts in perth??


----------



## jerry9

Friends , I applied for 190 visa in the first week of august, but haven't been assigned a CO yet..Its more than 7 weeks now... but haven't got any email regarding allocation of the CO. 

Should I call DIAC and ask them about the allocation of the CO...or should I send an email to DIAC.... or...... should i wait for the email regarding allocation of the CO?

Should I call them ?


I am yet to Complete my medicals.


----------



## arsyeed

hi,
any idea about Grant ( 25TH JULY VISA APPLICATION )? i have submit Medical and PCC on 26 AUG ,13 .


----------



## kbounds

Hubby already out there and has rented our first house in ridgewood


----------



## tipzstamatic

smtouseef said:


> Thanks captain !! I was going through spreadsheet you provided.. I saw some guys got CO allocated who had recently lodged their application but earlier guys still waiting for CO ??


 depends on the occupation I think. As some occupations have almost reached their cap, they're giving it out pro rata


----------



## muralimailbox

What did you load for Meds on front end....I did my medicals but they didn't give any papers for me to load to online visa?


----------



## Pooja Srivastava

Hi Guys!!!

Finally ,The D Day has arrived.....the GOLDEN email has reached to my mail box....I got my PR 189 grant today...I was one of the candidate with new ACS format with overall 60 points

Thanks to Almighty,family,friends,my MARA immigration consultant and most important ,the EXPAT forum.. to name few folks: tds2013, chetu, Monika, tobeaussie and many more...

Timelines are:
ACS result: 30th Apr, 2013
EOI: 6th May, 2013
Visa application: 25th June, 2013
CO assigned: 4th Sept, 2013
GRANT: 19th Sept, 2013 
Fly: yet to decide


----------



## smtouseef

tipzstamatic said:


> depends on the occupation I think. As some occupations have almost reached their cap, they're giving it out pro rata


I also feel the same... Need to do more research on this...


----------



## shift_move

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi Guys!!! Finally ,The D Day has arrived.....the GOLDEN email has reached to my mail box....I got my PR 189 grant today...I was one of the candidate with new ACS format with overall 60 points Thanks to Almighty,family,friends,my MARA immigration consultant and most important ,the EXPAT forum.. to name few folks: tds2013, chetu, Monika, tobeaussie and many more... Timelines are: ACS result: 30th Apr, 2013 EOI: 6th May, 2013 Visa application: 25th June, 2013 CO assigned: 4th Sept, 2013 GRANT: 19th Sept, 2013  Fly: yet to decide


Congratulations and all the best to you


----------



## arsyeed

muralimailbox said:


> What did you load for Meds on front end....I did my medicals but they didn't give any papers for me to load to online visa?


Medical Center did't give you any Receipt against your payments ? you may email this receipt to CO as proof of your Health Examination .

Best of luck .


----------



## muralimailbox

roposh said:


> Yes. I have got the same feedback from others also. Everybody said that 'organize your health' link was there when they log in to their e-visa page, but in my case there is a statement written under the name of each applicant, which states that;
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Can somebody advice, what should I do about my medicals? Is it possible that I login to the system anytime and that link appears from nowhere? If it doesn't, what should be my course of action?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Intially I didn't get the Organise your health link on the evisa page and a message is shown that the medicals are yet to be determined. Next day when I logged in I saw that link and then I generated the HAP ID and gave my medicals.....


----------



## mithu93ku

kbounds said:


> awaiting CO......lodge 190 21/08/2013...meds and PCC all front end loaded


Welcome *Kbounds* at expat forum!


----------



## gprotima

I have already completed 10th week ...


----------



## shyam

jerry9 said:


> Friends , I applied for 190 visa in the first week of august, but haven't been assigned a CO yet..Its more than 7 weeks now... but haven't got any email regarding allocation of the CO.
> 
> Should I call DIAC and ask them about the allocation of the CO...or should I send an email to DIAC.... or...... should i wait for the email regarding allocation of the CO?
> 
> Should I call them ?
> 
> 
> I am yet to Complete my medicals.


Looking at the recent posts i suggest to wait for another couple of weeks and then call. CO allocation is taking bit of time now.

Though your case is with a Team or CO, they might respond to your application only when possible.

So you can wait if you have not got a CO yet. Calling DIAC doesnot help you get a CO.


----------



## shyam

muralimailbox said:


> What did you load for Meds on front end....I did my medicals but they didn't give any papers for me to load to online visa?


The diagnostic centre/Clinic staff will upload the medical reports directly to online visa portal. If the Medical check up results are normal the link should go away.
The link will also get disappeared based on the CO updates on your case.


----------



## ShabirRahim

I was told, Co can be assigned in 8 weeks from the day EOI expires. My EOI should have expired last month end i.e aug 31st. (with calculation of 2 months from invite) i have uploaded all docs except pcc and medicals. I have completed meds and working with PCC. 

I had lodged application on Aug 2nd with 65 points. Ofcouarse i can qualify for 70 as my experience increased. neverthe less. i had lodged with 65 points on 2nd aug. what can i expect now, 8 weeks from 2nd aug or 8 weeks from 31st aug. ALso, Is it ok if i attach my meds or pcc now.


----------



## jogiyogi

needpr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was contacted by CO on Sep 17 for additional documents. I submitted the docs on Sep 19 (today). My CO is from Adelaide team 2 and initials are RF. Anyone with same CO and have some good/bad experiences?


Congrats, your waiting time starts now.....


----------



## kbounds

mithu93ku said:


> Welcome *Kbounds* at expat forum!


thank you very much


----------



## adila

jogiyogi said:


> Congrats, your waiting time starts now.....


hi jogiyogi
i hav exactly same timeline as u........i aaplied on 12th feb........waiting for routince checks to b cleared. btw what do they check in routine checks.............


----------



## jogiyogi

adila said:


> hi jogiyogi
> i hav exactly same timeline as u........i aaplied on 12th feb........waiting for routince checks to b cleared. btw what do they check in routine checks.............


I am not sure what do they do exactly. Someone told it is something employment verification etc. Since April 2013 my CO has only ine response "routine check" and routine check only. I don't know when this waiting will have an end.

Really frustrating


----------



## Pailas

Hi can someone help... Here is my situation. I had applied for EOI-189 on 9th AUG with 60 points (261313 category) and still waiting... Can I apply for 190 (State Sponsorship) in a seperate EOI so that I am eligible for 5 more points, which will become 65 and may be eligible to receive an invitation for 190..... ?

An suggestions or comments please.... ???


----------



## ammu1983

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> 
> Finally ,The D Day has arrived.....the GOLDEN email has reached to my mail box....I got my PR 189 grant today...I was one of the candidate with new ACS format with overall 60 points
> 
> Thanks to Almighty,family,friends,my MARA immigration consultant and most important ,the EXPAT forum.. to name few folks: tds2013, chetu, Monika, tobeaussie and many more...
> 
> Timelines are:
> ACS result: 30th Apr, 2013
> EOI: 6th May, 2013
> Visa application: 25th June, 2013
> CO assigned: 4th Sept, 2013
> GRANT: 19th Sept, 2013
> Fly: yet to decide


Congrats pooja......


----------



## Firetoy

Who told you that????



ShabirRahim said:


> I was told, Co can be assigned in 8 weeks from the day EOI expires. My EOI should have expired last month end i.e aug 31st. (with calculation of 2 months from invite) i have uploaded all docs except pcc and medicals. I have completed meds and working with PCC.
> 
> I had lodged application on Aug 2nd with 65 points. Ofcouarse i can qualify for 70 as my experience increased. neverthe less. i had lodged with 65 points on 2nd aug. what can i expect now, 8 weeks from 2nd aug or 8 weeks from 31st aug. ALso, Is it ok if i attach my meds or pcc now.


----------



## Firetoy

Any news today???????


----------



## zippy24

Firetoy said:


> Any news today???????


Morning Firetoy..

Nothing as of now... Expecting one as usual


----------



## Firetoy

Come on [highlight]Zippy[/highlight]!!! I need you to have a CO allocated as soon as possible. That will mean that mine is on his way!!!





zippy24 said:


> Morning Firetoy..
> 
> Nothing as of now... Expecting one as usual


----------



## mithu93ku

kbounds said:


> thank you very much


Please update your signature from here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature
You are known to me from another forum and we are both moving to perth.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*grants or co allocation*

guys any grants or co allocation today pl update asap


----------



## Ben 10

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> guys any grants or co allocation today pl update asap


Wat do you mean by Overall 7 ? and wat is the individual score in each module ?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

ben 10 said:


> wat do you mean by overall 7 ? And wat is the individual score in each module ?


l 8 , w-6, s-7, r-7 but if u tk average its 7


----------



## Aparwar

Dear Grant holders....please shower some of your luck....


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> Wat do you mean by Overall 7 ? and wat is the individual score in each module ?


Hello *Ben 10*,
Could you share Which factors delaying your grant, Dear?


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello *Ben 10*,
You have not updated your status in https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0 
That's why every time missing you to quote.


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *Ben 10*,
> Could you share Which factors delaying your grant, Dear?


I had a routine check from Diac !


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *Ben 10*,
> You have not updated your status in https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0
> That's why every time missing you to quote.


i updated it !


----------



## Gurpreethm

No reply from my CO, they are putting most of us on routin checking.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> I had a routine check from Diac !


Dear *Ben 10*,
Have DIAC mentioned the type of check --- external or internal check?
Please update status in https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0.
If you reluctant to answer here, Please PM me. 
Good Luck *Ben 10*.


----------



## akshay1229

muralimailbox said:


> What did you load for Meds on front end....I did my medicals but they didn't give any papers for me to load to online visa?


Medical center will upload all docs..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Gurpreethm said:


> No reply from my CO, they are putting most of us on routin checking.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum





Ben 10 said:


> I had a routine check from Diac !


I also believe the same. But dont they mention they are doing such external checks and inform us ...I sent out an email to GSM Adelaide Processing Team 2 on Tuesday. No response whatsover...

I dont have a CO allotted yet, do they carry out this check before a CO is assigned or afterwards, how do i know my case is being scrutinized by external agency?


----------



## akshay1229

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> 
> Finally ,The D Day has arrived.....the GOLDEN email has reached to my mail box....I got my PR 189 grant today...I was one of the candidate with new ACS format with overall 60 points
> 
> Thanks to Almighty,family,friends,my MARA immigration consultant and most important ,the EXPAT forum.. to name few folks: tds2013, chetu, Monika, tobeaussie and many more...
> 
> Timelines are:
> ACS result: 30th Apr, 2013
> EOI: 6th May, 2013
> Visa application: 25th June, 2013
> CO assigned: 4th Sept, 2013
> GRANT: 19th Sept, 2013
> Fly: yet to decide


Hey.many congratulations....have a better future ahead...
By the way...where u r planning to move???


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> I also believe the same. But dont they mention they are doing such external checks and inform us ...I sent out an email to GSM Adelaide Processing Team 2 on Tuesday. No response whatsover...
> 
> I dont have a CO allotted yet, do they carry out this check before a CO is assigned or afterwards, how do i know my case is being scrutinized by external agency?


Why don't you give them a call today and check out what is going on.


----------



## soumyasingh

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> 
> Finally ,The D Day has arrived.....the GOLDEN email has reached to my mail box....I got my PR 189 grant today...I was one of the candidate with new ACS format with overall 60 points
> 
> Thanks to Almighty,family,friends,my MARA immigration consultant and most important ,the EXPAT forum.. to name few folks: tds2013, chetu, Monika, tobeaussie and many more...
> 
> Timelines are:
> ACS result: 30th Apr, 2013
> EOI: 6th May, 2013
> Visa application: 25th June, 2013
> CO assigned: 4th Sept, 2013
> GRANT: 19th Sept, 2013
> Fly: yet to decide


Congrats Dear....


----------



## ojhaa

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> 
> Finally ,The D Day has arrived.....the GOLDEN email has reached to my mail box....I got my PR 189 grant today...I was one of the candidate with new ACS format with overall 60 points
> 
> Thanks to Almighty,family,friends,my MARA immigration consultant and most important ,the EXPAT forum.. to name few folks: tds2013, chetu, Monika, tobeaussie and many more...
> 
> Timelines are:
> ACS result: 30th Apr, 2013
> EOI: 6th May, 2013
> Visa application: 25th June, 2013
> CO assigned: 4th Sept, 2013
> GRANT: 19th Sept, 2013
> Fly: yet to decide



Congrats ..


----------



## symphony

*questions about EVISA applicatiion*

hello all , 

This might be a repeat but I wanted to confirm it once again.


1. ACS had mentioned my experience after December 2007 to be relevant and at an appropriate skilled level. In my EOI, I mentioned experience after December 2007 to be relevant and experience before December 2007 to be non-relevant. However all experience is mentioned in my ACS letter. 
So, which experience should I mention in my evisa application. Only the one after December 2007 or all ?

2. Do we need to provide reference letters for all experience or only for the experience for which I will claim points i.e after December 2007 in this case?

3. How much time the CO provides if further document submissions are required. I will be overseas for a few weeks and I want to be in town whenever CO contacts me . I want to figure out the date of submission accordingly. 

Appreciate your advice, 

Thanks


----------



## manan_1986

Ben 10 said:


> i updated it !


Hey Ben 10 did u hear anything regarding security check from the DIAC???? Pls share with me..
Thank You


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Gurpreethm said:


> Why don't you give them a call today and check out what is going on.


I called them on Tuesday, they told me ADL T2 is processing my application, however no Co has been assigned to my file. Medicals cleared nothing required from my side. So expecting a CO to rain:rain: the GMail anytime soon...

communication is easier with the CO, DIAC cant help more than that..they told me team and gave their email address to contact them. No response whatsoever..No point in calling DIAC again.


----------



## mayankp

Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> 
> Finally ,The D Day has arrived.....the GOLDEN email has reached to my mail box....I got my PR 189 grant today...I was one of the candidate with new ACS format with overall 60 points
> 
> Thanks to Almighty,family,friends,my MARA immigration consultant and most important ,the EXPAT forum.. to name few folks: tds2013, chetu, Monika, tobeaussie and many more...
> 
> Timelines are:
> ACS result: 30th Apr, 2013
> EOI: 6th May, 2013
> Visa application: 25th June, 2013
> CO assigned: 4th Sept, 2013
> GRANT: 19th Sept, 2013
> Fly: yet to decide


Congratulations Pooja......


----------



## mithu93ku

symphony said:


> hello all ,
> 
> This might be a repeat but I wanted to confirm it once again.
> 
> 
> 1. ACS had mentioned my experience after December 2007 to be relevant and at an appropriate skilled level. In my EOI, I mentioned experience after December 2007 to be relevant and experience before December 2007 to be non-relevant. However all experience is mentioned in my ACS letter.
> So, which experience should I mention in my evisa application. Only the one after December 2007 or all ?
> *Only relevant ones.*
> 
> 2. Do we need to provide reference letters for all experience or only for the experience for which I will claim points i.e after December 2007 in this case?
> *For which you are claiming Points*
> 3. How much time the CO provides if further document submissions are required. I will be overseas for a few weeks and I want to be in town whenever CO contacts me . I want to figure out the date of submission accordingly.
> *28 days from CO requested*
> 
> Appreciate your advice,
> 
> Thanks


Answers are in Bold letters!


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> I called them on Tuesday, they told me ADL T2 is processing my application, however no Co has been assigned to my file. Medicals cleared nothing required from my side. So expecting a CO to rain:rain: the GMail anytime soon...
> 
> communication is easier with the CO, DIAC cant help more than that..they told me team and gave their email address to contact them. No response whatsoever..No point in calling DIAC again.


Then we both are in waiting boat :-(

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> Then we both are in waiting boat :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


*Whizzard* is also with both of you! :rain:


----------



## manan_1986

Rocky Balboa said:


> I called them on Tuesday, they told me ADL T2 is processing my application, however no Co has been assigned to my file. Medicals cleared nothing required from my side. So expecting a CO to rain:rain: the GMail anytime soon...
> 
> communication is easier with the CO, DIAC cant help more than that..they told me team and gave their email address to contact them. No response whatsoever..No point in calling DIAC again.


Hey Rocky did u try emailing your CO Because when my agent emailed them they never replied and my CO is also from Team2 adl....


----------



## sandhuaman

hi solarik got co????????????????????????????????


----------



## Gurpreethm

manan_1986 said:


> Hey Rocky did u try emailing your CO Because when my agent emailed them they never replied and my CO is also from Team2 adl....


I think we all are in same boat (Team 2).

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Gurpreethm

manan_1986 said:


> Hey Rocky did u try emailing your CO Because when my agent emailed them they never replied and my CO is also from Team2 adl....


What are the initials of ur CO

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Gurpreethm said:


> I think we all are in same boat (Team 2).
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


This Boat named Team 2 is very slow!!! It doesn't move at all..


----------



## manan_1986

Gurpreethm said:


> What are the initials of ur CO
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Team 2 ECO FW


----------



## Rocky Balboa

manan_1986 said:


> Hey Rocky did u try emailing your CO Because when my agent emailed them they never replied and my CO is also from Team2 adl....


My CO has not been assigned yet. Only came to know by calling DIAC this ULTRA-SLOW team is processing my file. emailed them on Tuesday no replies yet.:tongue:


----------



## manan_1986

Rocky Balboa said:


> My CO has not been assigned yet. Only came to know by calling DIAC this ULTRA-SLOW team is processing my file. emailed them on Tuesday no replies yet.:tongue:


Even i am checking my visa portal and it still says as documents requested instead of received. I sent them the documents on 14th aug....


----------



## gtaark

3 weeks have passed from my 12 weeks of routine processing.

To all members of Team 2 Boat..I think it's better to wait patiently..I know it's hard..let the CO's do their job.

My MARA agent told that I should refrain from sending multiple emails..with this CO gets irritated. When everything will be ok according to CO..then only they will grant visa..

There are tons of applicants from NSW state sponsorship..DIAC is overloaded.

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z using Expat Forum



Gurpreethm said:


> I think we all are in same boat (Team 2).
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Gurpreethm

gtaark said:


> 3 weeks have passed from my 12 weeks of routine processing.
> 
> To all members of Team 2 Boat..I think it's better to wait patiently..I know it's hard..let the CO's do their job.
> 
> My MARA agent told that I should refrain from sending multiple emails..with this CO gets irritated. When everything will be ok according to CO..then only they will grant visa..
> 
> There are tons of applicants from NSW state sponsorship..DIAC is overloaded.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia Z using Expat Forum


I know there are lot of applications, but atleast there must be some way to provide application statua to customers, also hope no new.applications are comming from NSW because NSW are not accepting new 2613 applications.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## amitso

Hello Senior Members,

My CO asked for some docs on 28th Aug which I have submitted immediately, after that no communication from CO.

I asked my agent to send a status mail to CO, but he says lets wait till the end of window CO has given (28 days).

What you guys think, shall I wait or drop a email?

If agent is reluctant to drop the email, can I drop it from my personal email id (agent has given his email id in the EOI for communication).

Thanks in advance.

Amit


----------



## Vijay24

amitso said:


> Hello Senior Members,
> 
> My CO asked for some docs on 28th Aug which I have submitted immediately, after that no communication from CO.
> 
> I asked my agent to send a status mail to CO, but he says lets wait till the end of window CO has given (28 days).
> 
> What you guys think, shall I wait or drop a email?
> 
> If agent is reluctant to drop the email, can I drop it from my personal email id (agent has given his email id in the EOI for communication).
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Amit


You can speak to your CO if he/she has provided the direct number in the document checklist and ask whether the documents reached their mailbox. Speak only on this thing, don't ask any questions. You can get the CO number in any of the documents in your CO's email


----------



## shyam

Rocky Balboa said:


> My CO has not been assigned yet. Only came to know by calling DIAC this ULTRA-SLOW team is processing my file. emailed them on Tuesday no replies yet.:tongue:


Yes, calling DIAC before CO allocation does not help in any way. Only soothing information we get is our file is with some team.

Once the CO has been allocated then its worth communicating him/her directly on the updates that too if any delays. Otherwise its mere waste of money.


----------



## amitso

Vijay24 said:


> You can speak to your CO if he/she has provided the direct number in the document checklist and ask whether the documents reached their mailbox. Speak only on this thing, don't ask any questions. You can get the CO number in any of the documents in your CO's email


There is no direct number in the email/docs. He has provided the general DIAC number. He has just provided following

Telephone 131 881
Facsimile 08 7421 7615
Email [email protected]


----------



## manan_1986

manan_1986 said:


> Even i am checking my visa portal and it still says as documents requested instead of received. I sent them the documents on 14th aug....


One thing which rings a bell is that all adel team 2 applicants no matter from which state have to wait longer than other applicants. I tbink adel teM 2 is a small group of case officers compared to other teams..


----------



## shyam

amitso said:


> Hello Senior Members,
> 
> My CO asked for some docs on 28th Aug which I have submitted immediately, after that no communication from CO.
> 
> I asked my agent to send a status mail to CO, but he says lets wait till the end of window CO has given (28 days).
> 
> What you guys think, shall I wait or drop a email?
> 
> If agent is reluctant to drop the email, can I drop it from my personal email id (agent has given his email id in the EOI for communication).
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Amit


I suggest wait for some period of time. I think your agent is correct this time.
Any ways 28 days is not too far. So wise thing to do now is wait for another few days


----------



## Vijay24

amitso said:


> There is no direct number in the email/docs. He has provided the general DIAC number. He has just provided following
> 
> Telephone 131 881
> Facsimile 08 7421 7615
> Email [email protected]


Then you can email them to check the status.


----------



## ruchkal

Guys,

Any grants today??


----------



## gtaark

Yes you are right, but nothing can be done except waiting.

Yeah heard about 2613 occupation code, but there are many other in demand occupations.

Only in July and August NSW approved 567 190 subclass cases out of 1353, which is 42%.

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results

Best of luck!!



Gurpreethm said:


> I know there are lot of applications, but atleast there must be some way to provide application statua to customers, also hope no new.applications are comming from NSW because NSW are not accepting new 2613 applications.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## manan_1986

gtaark said:


> Yes you are right, but nothing can be done except waiting.
> 
> Yeah heard about 2613 occupation code, but there are many other in demand occupations.
> 
> Only in July and August NSW approved 567 190 subclass cases out of 1353, which is 42%.
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results
> 
> Best of luck!!


Doesn't all applicants of 190 after providing the documents and clearing the medicals get grants??? You said only 42% got the grants???


----------



## alihasan

Anyone from 2nd week of August got COs?


----------



## Vijay24

gtaark said:


> Yes you are right, but nothing can be done except waiting.
> 
> Yeah heard about 2613 occupation code, but there are many other in demand occupations.
> 
> Only in July and August NSW approved 567 190 subclass cases out of 1353, which is 42%.
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results
> 
> Best of luck!!


Second highest is for WA. I see very less guys who have applied to WA in this forum. Where are they? Lol


----------



## gtaark

42% approved cases of NSW state sponsorship...not DIAC



manan_1986 said:


> Doesn't all applicants of 190 after providing the documents and clearing the medicals get grants??? You said only 42% got the grants???


----------



## sandhuaman

alihasan said:


> Anyone from 2nd week of August got COs?


on another forum itsmeganesh go co yesterday. 
visa applied 10 aug
co 19 sep


----------



## iamafreak

ShabirRahim said:


> I was told, Co can be assigned in 8 weeks from the day EOI expires. My EOI should have expired last month end i.e aug 31st. (with calculation of 2 months from invite) i have uploaded all docs except pcc and medicals. I have completed meds and working with PCC.
> 
> I had lodged application on Aug 2nd with 65 points. Ofcouarse i can qualify for 70 as my experience increased. neverthe less. i had lodged with 65 points on 2nd aug. what can i expect now, 8 weeks from 2nd aug or 8 weeks from 31st aug. ALso, Is it ok if i attach my meds or pcc now.


you have the wrong information. CO is assigned in around 8 weeks from when you lodge the application, not when you submit an EOI. SO, it should be 8 weeks from 2nd Aug.

You can attach all the docs you have beforehand so that the process becomes faster.


----------



## amitso

Vijay24 said:


> Then you can email them to check the status.


Can I use my personal email id for sending email?


----------



## Vijay24

amitso said:


> Can I use my personal email id for sending email?


Of course, you use whichever email you have provided in the application form!


----------



## iamafreak

sandhuaman said:


> on another forum itsmeganesh go co yesterday.
> visa applied 10 aug
> co 19 sep


He's applied for state sponsored visa and so he's in different priority list.


----------



## solarik

sandhuaman said:


> hi solarik got co????????????????????????????????


Hi, still no co, no changes


----------



## alihasan

sandhuaman said:


> on another forum itsmeganesh go co yesterday.
> visa applied 10 aug
> co 19 sep


Finally some good news. I applied on 21 for 190 and priority list 1. I hope I'll get by 27-30.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*grants or co allocation*

guys no grant for today


----------



## alihasan

Vijay24 said:


> Second highest is for WA. I see very less guys who have applied to WA in this forum. Where are they? Lol


Lolz I'm here. I think mithu93ku is WA also. Not sure though.


----------



## VGrover

Even after the Visa grant, I believe tougher part is getting a job being offshore. As of now, Me and My husband are looking for a Job in AU from India only,But it seems being there physically is essential for almost 90% of the jobs we have seen on seek and other websites... Planning to move to AU in January, that's when their financial year starts .... 
I am wondering how others are planning their job hunting and finally their move??? 
Really looking forward for some interesting replies. 
BTW Congrats Pooja!!!


----------



## sandhuaman

alihasan said:


> Finally some good news. I applied on 21 for 190 and priority list 1. I hope I'll get by 27-30.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> right mate
> 
> i applied 190 visa on 17 aug and next week definately co will be assigned.however may co will not contact me becoz i already uploaded all the documents . in the past few months co is allocated between 5 or 6 weeks for 190.
> 
> so lets wait and watch:fingerscrossed:


----------



## soumyasingh

Can anyone tell me... usually how much time does it take for the medicals to be cleared after it is uploaded by the Hospital?


----------



## VGrover

iamafreak said:


> 1. According to me, if your father and brother dependent on you then you need to enter this information, else not.
> 2. You should enter degree that you have got assessed.
> 3. Yes, you are right.


Hello leonidas

1. Please refer to the definition of dependents on DIAC website. 
Link : Including family members

To be considered a dependent relative you must prove they:

have no other relative able to care for them in their own country
are not currently married, engaged or in a de facto relationship
usually are a resident in your household
depend on you for financial support for their basic needs and you have supported them for a substantial period
depend on you more than any other person or source.

2. Accessed Educational Details ( by ACS)
3. Working in any other Country outside AU means Overseas. You're right there!!!


----------



## gtaark

No grants today...CO's in the mood of weekend :cheer2: :drum: :grouphug:

I hope CO's gets more considerate starting next week for all eagerly waiting applicants.




ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> guys no grant for today


----------



## starwars123

Gurpreethm said:


> I think we all are in same boat (Team 2).
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Me too


----------



## mithu93ku

alihasan said:


> Lolz I'm here. I think mithu93ku is WA also. Not sure though.


Yes WA!


----------



## sandhuaman

solarik said:


> Hi, still no co, no changes


as per ur timeline .u have uploaded all the documents.co is assigned to u,as per my experience.u will got DIRECT GRANT .on another forum itsmeganesh got co yesterday 19 sep.he applied on 10 aug.


----------



## VGrover

soumyasingh said:


> Can anyone tell me... usually how much time does it take for the medicals to be cleared after it is uploaded by the Hospital?


Well Frankly I never came to know when our medicals were cleared. 
In our case, the link "Organize your health checkup" for me and my son was replaced by "No Health exam.. required ...." after almost 20 days of health examination but for my husband it was still working. We presumed that his medicals have been referred. 
CO was allocated on the day, our application submission entered 9th week and to our surprise we had the VISA grant after 2 days.


----------



## solarik

sandhuaman said:


> as per ur timeline .u have uploaded all the documents.co is assigned to u,as per my experience.u will got DIRECT GRANT .on another forum itsmeganesh got co yesterday 19 sep.he applied on 10 aug.


Hope so. Maybe end of this month? Difficult to understand DIAC's logic


----------



## Simple99

Hi Guysss........

Guess what ???

It is a Golden mail :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:

Just received my Golden mail from my loving CO.

Really thank for this forum's friends and without them i cant achieves this .
Specially expatdude,Mithu , rahul,rocky and lot of friends back up me.

Hope everyone get grant soooooo.

God Bless everyone...


----------



## ramanj

shyam said:


> I suggest wait for some period of time. I think your agent is correct this time.
> Any ways 28 days is not too far. So wise thing to do now is wait for another few days


In my case 28 days are also over, still waiting


----------



## anna20

Dear friends,

I have a quick question. After sending all the requested documents through my CO has asked to pay the second installment for my spouse. I paid it as soon as I got her email. So I was just wondering that does this mean I can expect to get a grant soon?

I would really appreciate your opinions in this regard.

Thanks.


----------



## ramanj

Simple99 said:


> Hi Guysss........
> 
> Guess what ???
> 
> It is a Golden mail :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> 
> Just received my Golden mail from my loving CO.
> 
> Really thank for this forum's friends and without them i cant achieves this .
> Specially expatdude,Mithu , rahul,rocky and lot of friends back up me.
> 
> Hope everyone get grant soooooo.
> 
> God Bless everyone...


Hey Congrats mate!!! My CO from same team. What are ur COs initials?


----------



## mithu93ku

Simple99 said:


> Hi Guysss........
> 
> Guess what ???
> 
> It is a Golden mail :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> 
> Just received my Golden mail from my loving CO.
> 
> Really thank for this forum's friends and without them i cant achieves this .
> Specially expatdude,Mithu , rahul,rocky and lot of friends back up me.
> 
> Hope everyone get grant soooooo.
> 
> God Bless everyone...


Congrats Simple99! :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## Simple99

ramanj said:


> Hey Congrats mate!!! My CO from same team. What are ur COs initials?


D. CUSACK

Good Luck


----------



## Simple99

anna20 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have a quick question. After sending all the requested documents through my CO has asked to pay the second installment for my spouse. I paid it as soon as I got her email. So I was just wondering that does this mean I can expect to get a grant soon?
> 
> I would really appreciate your opinions in this regard.
> 
> Thanks.


I paid VAC2 on 18 sept and got Grant just now 
U will get ur grant sooonn.. 

Good luck


----------



## sandhuaman

Simple99 said:


> Hi Guysss........
> 
> Guess what ???
> 
> It is a Golden mail :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> 
> Just received my Golden mail from my loving CO.
> 
> Really thank for this forum's friends and without them i cant achieves this .
> Specially expatdude,Mithu , rahul,rocky and lot of friends back up me.
> 
> Hope everyone get grant soooooo.
> 
> God Bless everyone...


congrats SIMPLE99:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rock


----------



## shyam

ramanj said:


> In my case 28 days are also over, still waiting


Hi Rmanj, I think you can mail CO and see if he responds. If done already, then i guess you will have to wait .

I know the sound of 'Wait' does not look good at now  but yes have to and we are helpless at this stage.


----------



## shyam

Simple99 said:


> I paid VAC2 on 18 sept and got Grant just now
> U will get ur grant sooonn..
> 
> Good luck


Guys a quick question.

VAC2 is required only as functional english eligibilty fee for spouse right? Then why is it called second installment of the fees??


----------



## anna20

Congrats!!!




Simple99 said:


> Hi Guysss........
> 
> Guess what ???
> 
> It is a Golden mail :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> 
> Just received my Golden mail from my loving CO.
> 
> Really thank for this forum's friends and without them i cant achieves this .
> Specially expatdude,Mithu , rahul,rocky and lot of friends back up me.
> 
> Hope everyone get grant soooooo.
> 
> God Bless everyone...


----------



## anna20

I hope so...thank you so much..



Simple99 said:


> I paid VAC2 on 18 sept and got Grant just now
> U will get ur grant sooonn..
> 
> Good luck


----------



## premchandjaladi

Simple99 said:


> Hi Guysss........
> 
> Guess what ???
> 
> It is a Golden mail :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> 
> Just received my Golden mail from my loving CO.
> 
> Really thank for this forum's friends and without them i cant achieves this .
> Specially expatdude,Mithu , rahul,rocky and lot of friends back up me.
> 
> Hope everyone get grant soooooo.
> 
> God Bless everyone...


Congrats:cheer2::flypig:lane:


----------



## sandhuaman

shyam said:


> Guys a quick question.
> 
> VAC2 is required only as functional english eligibilty fee for spouse right? Then why is it called second installment of the fees??



becoz it is paid after lodging visa application once directed by CO.it is for functional english only.


----------



## miteshm82

Simple99 said:


> Hi Guysss........
> 
> Guess what ???
> 
> It is a Golden mail :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> 
> Just received my Golden mail from my loving CO.
> 
> Really thank for this forum's friends and without them i cant achieves this .
> Specially expatdude,Mithu , rahul,rocky and lot of friends back up me.
> 
> Hope everyone get grant soooooo.
> 
> God Bless everyone...



:cheer2:


----------



## sandhuaman

anna20 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have a quick question. After sending all the requested documents through my CO has asked to pay the second installment for my spouse. I paid it as soon as I got her email. So I was just wondering that does this mean I can expect to get a grant soon?
> 
> I would really appreciate your opinions in this regard.
> 
> Thanks.


ur grant is on the way.becoz when co asked u to pay vac2 it means ur case is positive .


----------



## Simple99

Thanks you all who wish me...


----------



## akshay1229

soumyasingh said:


> Can anyone tell me... usually how much time does it take for the medicals to be cleared after it is uploaded by the Hospital?


Mine was cleared in 2 days. Uploaded from Ahmedabad hospital...


----------



## srinu_srn

Yes mine is 190 visa.


----------



## soumyasingh

akshay1229 said:


> Mine was cleared in 2 days. Uploaded from Ahmedabad hospital...


Awsome yar.... I am waiting.. Lets see when mine gets cleared :decision:


----------



## srinu_srn

Hi Simple99,

Congrats 

May I know whether your assessment is old or new one. If it is old then do u have any deductions in exp?

Also you mentioned VAC2. It is enough to submit functional english certificate right? Don't you have submitted that?
Thnaks in advance.


----------



## Simple99

srinu_srn said:


> Hi Simple99,
> 
> Congrats
> 
> May I know whether your assessment is old or new one. If it is old then do u have any deductions in exp?
> 
> Also you mentioned VAC2. It is enough to submit functional english certificate right? Don't you have submitted that?
> Thnaks in advance.


My assessment was a old but they didn't deduct any years.  thanks Godsss..

My wife does't have functional English certificate and therefore i paid VAC2.

Hope this help you..

Good luck


----------



## ruchkal

Simple99 said:


> Hi Guysss........
> 
> Guess what ???
> 
> It is a Golden mail :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> 
> Just received my Golden mail from my loving CO.
> 
> Really thank for this forum's friends and without them i cant achieves this .
> Specially expatdude,Mithu , rahul,rocky and lot of friends back up me.
> 
> Hope everyone get grant soooooo.
> 
> God Bless everyone...


OMG I'm soooo happy for you.... Congratulations dear friend... :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sandhuaman

well ,this week is over..........

hope next week comes with full of grant......................lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## shyam

Simple99 said:


> My assessment was a old but they didn't deduct any years.  thanks Godsss..
> 
> My wife does't have functional English certificate and therefore i paid VAC2.
> 
> Hope this help you..
> 
> Good luck


Congratulations!!!
And, Thanks for the details Simple99.

When you say don't have functional English certificate, then does it mean IELTS or the medium of studies which spouse would have?

I have medium of study as English from my wife's University. I hope that suffice for this requirement.


----------



## drshk

Great news, congratulations Simple99 :cheer2: :cheer2: :thumb:



Simple99 said:


> Hi Guysss........
> 
> Guess what ???
> 
> It is a Golden mail :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> 
> Just received my Golden mail from my loving CO.
> 
> Really thank for this forum's friends and without them i cant achieves this .
> Specially expatdude,Mithu , rahul,rocky and lot of friends back up me.
> 
> Hope everyone get grant soooooo.
> 
> God Bless everyone...


----------



## dwh.ramana

*Silent Friday*

Hey guyz,

fridays are very silent and not hearing anything about CO allocation and grants.

lets hope that next week would be week of grants.

All the best to everybody.

Regards,
M.Ramana


----------



## rahul897

Simple99 said:


> My assessment was a old but they didn't deduct any years.  thanks Godsss..
> 
> My wife does't have functional English certificate and therefore i paid VAC2.
> 
> Hope this help you..
> 
> Good luck


how many points u claimed


----------



## Ben 10

Simple99 said:


> Hi Guysss........
> 
> Guess what ???
> 
> It is a Golden mail :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> 
> Just received my Golden mail from my loving CO.
> 
> Really thank for this forum's friends and without them i cant achieves this .
> Specially expatdude,Mithu , rahul,rocky and lot of friends back up me.
> 
> Hope everyone get grant soooooo.
> 
> God Bless everyone...


That was great 
Congrates Mate 
Hope you all the Best for ur Future !


----------



## Simple99

rahul897 said:


> how many points u claimed


6 years experience 

10 points


----------



## Simple99

shyam said:


> Congratulations!!!
> And, Thanks for the details Simple99.
> 
> When you say don't have functional English certificate, then does it mean IELTS or the medium of studies which spouse would have?
> 
> I have medium of study as English from my wife's University. I hope that suffice for this requirement.


She doesn't have neither IELTS or medium of studies.
Yes u are ok with that as your wife has university study


----------



## akshay1229

soumyasingh said:


> Awsome yar.... I am waiting.. Lets see when mine gets cleared :decision:


When did u undergone?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Simple99 said:


> She doesn't have neither IELTS or medium of studies.
> Yes u are ok with that as your wife has university study


congrats simple99 how many points u clain for visa in total


----------



## expatdude

Simple99 said:


> My assessment was a old but they didn't deduct any years.  thanks Godsss..
> 
> My wife does't have functional English certificate and therefore i paid VAC2.
> 
> Hope this help you..
> 
> Good luck


Buddy many many congrats on ur grant n wish u all the best.


----------



## Simple99

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> congrats simple99 how many points u clain for visa in total


60 points


----------



## tds2013

aaaaahahahhahahahahahahah......yuhooooooo.......dhink chak dhink chak...golden mail golden mail golden mail....aahahhahahahahah..

(the language and the expressions are the side effect of excessive waiting...)

- Tejas


----------



## Simple99

expatdude said:


> Buddy many many congrats on ur grant n wish u all the best.



Thanks you so much Buddyy. you gave me wonderful backup for me .

Pray for you and all to get grants soonnnn.. :director::director::director:


----------



## sre375

tds2013 said:


> aaaaahahahhahahahahahahah......yuhooooooo.......dhink chak dhink chak...golden mail golden mail golden mail....aahahhahahahahah..
> 
> (the language and the expressions are the side effect of excessive waiting...)
> 
> - Tejas


Awesommeeee!!!! Congrats!


----------



## akiimanu

tds2013 said:


> aaaaahahahhahahahahahahah......yuhooooooo.......dhink chak dhink chak...golden mail golden mail golden mail....aahahhahahahahah..
> 
> (the language and the expressions are the side effect of excessive waiting...)
> 
> - Tejas


WOW !!! Worth waiting and nice expressions 
Congrats Tejas !!! 
Where's the party tonight ??? song .......:lalala:


----------



## shyam

gtaark said:


> Yes you are right, but nothing can be done except waiting.
> 
> Yeah heard about 2613 occupation code, but there are many other in demand occupations.
> 
> Only in July and August NSW approved 567 190 subclass cases out of 1353, which is 42%.
> 
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results
> 
> Best of luck!!


In just three months of June, July & Aug the WA & NSW has issue nominations to below number of applicants.

State--- June--- July--- Aug *Total*
WA --- 575--- 206--- 394 *1175*
NSW----157--- 804--- 567 *1528*

I guess this could be the reason for the delay of CO allocation. So June, July & Aug applicants waiting for CO can relax as the delay is just because the number of applications.

Rocky now there is a strong reason to sooth a little bit


----------



## anna20

thanks..eagerly waiting for the golden email...



sandhuaman said:


> ur grant is on the way.becoz when co asked u to pay vac2 it means ur case is positive .


----------



## Gurpreethm

shyam said:


> In just three months of June, July & Aug the WA & NSW has issue nominations to below number of applicants.
> 
> June July Aug Total
> WA- 575 206 394 1175
> NSW-157 804 567 1528
> 
> I guess this could be the reason for the delay of CO allocation. So July & June applicants waiting for CO can relax as the delay is just because the number of applications.
> 
> Rocky now there is a strong reason to sooth a little bit


Bro CO is already allocated on 21st Aug, and also send the requested docs throught mail.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## soumyasingh

tds2013 said:


> aaaaahahahhahahahahahahah......yuhooooooo.......dhink chak dhink chak...golden mail golden mail golden mail....aahahhahahahahah..
> 
> (the language and the expressions are the side effect of excessive waiting...)
> 
> - Tejas


Congrats Dear.. co happy for you


----------



## akshay1229

tds2013 said:


> aaaaahahahhahahahahahahah......yuhooooooo.......dhink chak dhink chak...golden mail golden mail golden mail....aahahhahahahahah..
> 
> (the language and the expressions are the side effect of excessive waiting...)
> 
> - Tejas


Hey...I told u...this is last day of week...many congrates...don't forget to come on forum...make ur presence frequent here..

Once again..heartily congratulations...


----------



## shyam

Gurpreethm said:


> Bro CO is already allocated on 21st Aug, and also send the requested docs throught mail.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Thanks for information Gurpreethm.

This again depends on the occupation & the total years of experience and points. Most of the nominations were for the below occupations.
Can i know the years of experience for which you are claiming points and the total EOI points?

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.

Now the DIAC is issuing the invitations for the guys who have certain points against their occupation.


----------



## tds2013

soumyasingh said:


> Congrats Dear.. co happy for you


thanku for being there for me....and, Soumya its your turn now.....im waiting for THE MSG from you  ....


----------



## tds2013

sre375 said:


> Awesommeeee!!!! Congrats!


Thankyou Sre....Meet you there??


----------



## Colombo

soumyasingh said:


> Can anyone tell me... usually how much time does it take for the medicals to be cleared after it is uploaded by the Hospital?


It took a solid week to clear mine and depwndent's medic.

Cheers
XXX


----------



## tds2013

akshay1229 said:


> Hey...I told u...this is last day of week...many congrates...don't forget to come on forum...make ur presence frequent here..
> 
> Once again..heartily congratulations...


Hey Akshay....your positivism is infectious...thank you for being the saathi in wait....

i would definitely try to be more active here....

thanks for everything dear....im hoping to meet you guys very soon there....


----------



## srikar

tds2013 said:


> aaaaahahahhahahahahahahah......yuhooooooo.......dhink chak dhink chak...golden mail golden mail golden mail....aahahhahahahahah..
> 
> (the language and the expressions are the side effect of excessive waiting...)
> 
> - Tejas


Congrats Tejas,All the best.


----------



## tds2013

akiimanu said:


> WOW !!! Worth waiting and nice expressions
> Congrats Tejas !!!
> Where's the party tonight ??? song .......:lalala:


Hi Akiimanu

I am gonna dedicate 30 minutes in the evening (im in office right now so) to jumping and hopping around my house...if after that i have energy left i'll open a bottle (of thumps up...Gujarat Dry state  ...).. 

But we can party in Aussie......yayyyyyy


----------



## Colombo

tds2013 said:


> aaaaahahahhahahahahahahah......yuhooooooo.......dhink chak dhink chak...golden mail golden mail golden mail....aahahhahahahahah..
> 
> (the language and the expressions are the side effect of excessive waiting...)
> 
> - Tejas


time for bungra ....!!
time for bungra...!!! and dance till dawn... Millions of congrads dude... keep your presence here in futere as well.....


----------



## harshaldesai

tds2013 said:


> Hi Akiimanu
> 
> I am gonna dedicate 30 minutes in the evening (im in office right now so) to jumping and hopping around my house...if after that i have energy left i'll open a bottle (of thumps up...Gujarat Dry state  ...)..
> 
> But we can party in Aussie......yayyyyyy


Hi Tejas,

Congratulations. Patience paid 

We applied on 18th Aug and yet awaiting CO. But have all the time, so just waiting. 

So what next? when do you plan to lane:

Also, can you pls confirm if you "ENTER BY" Date is any where related to your PCC or Medicals?

Congratulations once agian.

Regards,


----------



## tds2013

Colombo said:


> time for bungra ....!!
> time for bungra...!!! and dance till dawn... Millions of congrads dude... keep your presence here in futere as well.....


hehehehe....thankyou so much dear...yes yes of course..this platform is awesome (informative and supportive)...fingers crossed for your grant now....


----------



## manan_1986

mithu93ku said:


> Yes WA!


OFFICIALLY A PERMANENT RESIDENT OF AUSTRALIA... GOT MY HOLY MOLY GRANT FRIENDS. THANK YOU EVERYONE.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ruchkal

manan_1986 said:


> OFFICIALLY A PERMANENT RESIDENT OF AUSTRALIA... GOT MY HOLY MOLY GRANT FRIENDS. THANK YOU EVERYONE.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Wow... Congratulations.... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## tds2013

harshaldesai said:


> Hi Tejas,
> 
> Congratulations. Patience paid
> 
> We applied on 18th Aug and yet awaiting CO. But have all the time, so just waiting.
> 
> So what next? when do you plan to lane:
> 
> Also, can you pls confirm if you "ENTER BY" Date is any where related to your PCC or Medicals?
> 
> Congratulations once agian.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Harshal

Now i will make all the plans....I have absolutely no clue as to what i'll be doing next...my entry date is one year from the date of my Medical/PCC whichever is done first..in my case medical (11/9/2014)...

Thank you for the wishes..


----------



## tds2013

srikar said:


> Congrats Tejas,All the best.


Thankyou Srikar  wishing the best for you too...


----------



## Ani.pepe

manan_1986 said:


> OFFICIALLY A PERMANENT RESIDENT OF AUSTRALIA... GOT MY HOLY MOLY GRANT FRIENDS. THANK YOU EVERYONE.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


congrats Manan_1986


----------



## sre375

tds2013 said:


> Thankyou Sre....Meet you there??


Ofcourse  which city you planning to move to?


----------



## tds2013

sre375 said:


> Ofcourse  which city you planning to move to?


Melbourne.....might move in the backpackers hostel for a few days while i look for accommodation...you?


----------



## Gurpreethm

manan_1986 said:


> OFFICIALLY A PERMANENT RESIDENT OF AUSTRALIA... GOT MY HOLY MOLY GRANT FRIENDS. THANK YOU EVERYONE.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats manan, at what time you have got this mail?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## sre375

tds2013 said:


> Melbourne.....might move in the backpackers hostel for a few days while i look for accommodation...you?


Me too, planning to move to Melbourne, maybe some time in Jan. 

Backpackers hostel you say? I was looking for more like a shared accomodation. How good are the hostels and the rentals?


----------



## miteshm82

manan_1986 said:


> OFFICIALLY A PERMANENT RESIDENT OF AUSTRALIA... GOT MY HOLY MOLY GRANT FRIENDS. THANK YOU EVERYONE.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations Manan...:dance: Garba Australia ma k ahiya? :biggrin1:


----------



## Gurpreethm

DIAC clearing their backlog

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## anshuashu

alihasan said:


> Lolz I'm here. I think mithu93ku is WA also. Not sure though.


m also for WA...


----------



## tds2013

sre375 said:


> Me too, planning to move to Melbourne, maybe some time in Jan.
> 
> Backpackers hostel you say? I was looking for more like a shared accomodation. How good are the hostels and the rentals?


i will try for the shared accommodation at first through a friend there...but cant really depend on it...so, keeping the backpackers option open...renting a property might be difficult right now.... i'll get a better idea once i start looking... its comparatively easier since im moving alone....


----------



## akshay1229

tds2013 said:


> Hi Akiimanu
> 
> I am gonna dedicate 30 minutes in the evening (im in office right now so) to jumping and hopping around my house...if after that i have energy left i'll open a bottle (of thumps up...Gujarat Dry state  ...)..
> 
> But we can party in Aussie......yayyyyyy


Ohhh...that's great...actually u can give party in Gujarat to me, mayank and PD..waiting for your invitation for party..

First open bottle and then start jumping, so u can gain more energy..

Really very happy for you...among us, I and soumya are waiting now...

Just pray with high positive thoughts...thanks...


----------



## sre375

tds2013 said:


> i will try for the shared accommodation at first through a friend there...but cant really depend on it...so, keeping the backpackers option open...renting a property might be difficult right now.... i'll get a better idea once i start looking... its comparatively easier since im moving alone....


Wonderful, do keep me posted of your plans and travel. I agree, renting is not a wise option initially. Lets see how it goes. 

Good luck with everything else. :yo:


----------



## soumyasingh

tds2013 said:


> thanku for being there for me....and, Soumya its your turn now.....im waiting for THE MSG from you  ....


Hahahahah... My Husband's meds are still not finalized dear... lets see what happens


----------



## akshay1229

soumyasingh said:


> Hahahahah... My Husband's meds are still not finalized dear... lets see what happens


It will be done by next week...


----------



## tds2013

soumyasingh said:


> Hahahahah... My Husband's meds are still not finalized dear... lets see what happens


i know this feeling....what i say cant take away that anxiety from you...but have faith in whoever you believe in...and all will happen in your best interest...btw im sending a truck load of positive energy your way...send me the acknowledgement


----------



## Rocky Balboa

manan_1986 said:


> OFFICIALLY A PERMANENT RESIDENT OF AUSTRALIA... GOT MY HOLY MOLY GRANT FRIENDS. THANK YOU EVERYONE.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Seems *Adelaide Team 2* is picking up pace buddy...Congrats:dance::dance:hoto:

Will you elaborate your timeline in detail and addtional docs requested by your CO?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

manan_1986 said:


> One thing which rings a bell is that all adel team 2 applicants no matter from which state have to wait longer than other applicants. I tbink adel teM 2 is a small group of case officers compared to other teams..


I think they read this post of yours and they have proved you wrong buddy


----------



## tds2013

akshay1229 said:


> Ohhh...that's great...actually u can give party in Gujarat to me, mayank and PD..waiting for your invitation for party..
> 
> First open bottle and then start jumping, so u can gain more energy..
> 
> Really very happy for you...among us, I and soumya are waiting now...
> 
> Just pray with high positive thoughts...thanks...


you guys are in my prayers....the best will happen for all of us.....aavi jao A'bad...lunch/dinner is on me


----------



## shyam

manan_1986 said:


> OFFICIALLY A PERMANENT RESIDENT OF AUSTRALIA... GOT MY HOLY MOLY GRANT FRIENDS. THANK YOU EVERYONE.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congratulations Manan!!!!!!! arty:arty:

Time to take a deep breath and head ahead for your exciting life.


----------



## Simple99

manan_1986 said:


> OFFICIALLY A PERMANENT RESIDENT OF AUSTRALIA... GOT MY HOLY MOLY GRANT FRIENDS. THANK YOU EVERYONE.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Congratulation...


----------



## soumyasingh

akshay1229 said:


> It will be done by next week...


Thanks Buddy!!!!

I am so happy to see these people dancing and hoping for our turn now... Let us the see is the.... hehehheheheh


----------



## akiimanu

tds2013 said:


> Hi Akiimanu
> 
> I am gonna dedicate 30 minutes in the evening (im in office right now so) to jumping and hopping around my house...if after that i have energy left i'll open a bottle (of thumps up...Gujarat Dry state  ...)..
> 
> But we can party in Aussie......yayyyyyy



What a spirit you have ........
Keep it up alive.
All the best, hope to see you in OZ. :yo:


----------



## soumyasingh

tds2013 said:


> i know this feeling....what i say cant take away that anxiety from you...but have faith in whoever you believe in...and all will happen in your best interest...btw im sending a truck load of positive energy your way...send me the acknowledgement


You are an amazing motivator... Thanks a Lot dear... Hope I also move to Melbourne and meet ya there :yo:


----------



## akshay1229

tds2013 said:


> you guys are in my prayers....the best will happen for all of us.....aavi jao A'bad...lunch/dinner is on me


U arrange a fixed day and tell us...place may be TGB...chalse ne...????...


----------



## soumyasingh

akshay1229 said:


> U arrange a fixed day and tell us...place may be TGB...chalse ne...????...


Hahahah.... Maru thai jaase to hun pan aavi jais.... lol.... Tejas is treating all of us... hoto:


----------



## Firetoy

Oh my God....
Waiting kills
I am so bored today that I've gone through most of the spreadsheets and users info in expatforum to update the table..... Now I've got that feeling when you think you know everyone... aaaaahhh, God, kick my butt out of the house and let me enjoy Friday night!!!!!!!
I really need some fresh air...


----------



## mayankp

tds2013 said:


> aaaaahahahhahahahahahahah......yuhooooooo.......dhink chak dhink chak...golden mail golden mail golden mail....aahahhahahahahah..
> 
> (the language and the expressions are the side effect of excessive waiting...)
> 
> - Tejas



Congratulations Tejas......whats the plan now??


----------



## rajfromhyd

Congrats simple99......



Simple99 said:


> Hi Guysss........
> 
> Guess what ???
> 
> It is a Golden mail :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> 
> Just received my Golden mail from my loving CO.
> 
> Really thank for this forum's friends and without them i cant achieves this .
> Specially expatdude,Mithu , rahul,rocky and lot of friends back up me.
> 
> Hope everyone get grant soooooo.
> 
> God Bless everyone...


----------



## Mashtor

Simple99 said:


> Hi Guysss........
> 
> Guess what ???
> 
> It is a Golden mail :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> 
> Just received my Golden mail from my loving CO.
> 
> Really thank for this forum's friends and without them i cant achieves this .
> Specially expatdude,Mithu , rahul,rocky and lot of friends back up me.
> 
> Hope everyone get grant soooooo.
> 
> God Bless everyone...


Congratulations!!
What is VAC2?


----------



## mayankp

VGrover said:


> Even after the Visa grant, I believe tougher part is getting a job being offshore. As of now, Me and My husband are looking for a Job in AU from India only,But it seems being there physically is essential for almost 90% of the jobs we have seen on seek and other websites... Planning to move to AU in January, that's when their financial year starts ....
> I am wondering how others are planning their job hunting and finally their move???
> Really looking forward for some interesting replies.
> BTW Congrats Pooja!!!


I am getting the same feedback from all my contacts there. Physical presence in Australia is required to get job. I am also applying through website but not getting any reply.
In addition to this, I asked my 2-3 friends to look for any opportunity for me in their company but got same reply from all of them "already our company cutting down the head count". This is factual scenario at present there. At the same time I got feedback that next year looks better in terms of market outlook. So :fingerscrossed:

I have blocked ticket of 30th Jan so be there (Brissy) in February.


----------



## tds2013

soumyasingh said:


> Hahahah.... Maru thai jaase to hun pan aavi jais.... lol.... Tejas is treating all of us... hoto:


done che...taru ane Akshay nu thai jaay pachi we all meet at A'bad....my treat...


----------



## manan_1986

Gurpreethm said:


> Congrats manan, at what time you have got this mail?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Actually i viisted my Visa portal and surprisingly saw that my file was finalized and they provided a link there which i opened and saw the grant letter... Didnt wait for their email...


----------



## manubadboy

Lodged the visa on 12/09 and waiting for a CO..


----------



## manan_1986

Rocky Balboa said:


> Seems *Adelaide Team 2* is picking up pace buddy...Congrats:dance::dance:hoto:
> 
> Will you elaborate your timeline in detail and addtional docs requested by your CO?


Mate the biggest thing was i had to wait this long becoz today in the morning I found out that my agent didnt upload my Wife's PCC USA and i had already submitted that document to them like 2 months back. When i came to know abt that i was so PISSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDD... AND I forced them to resend the document right away and within 30 mins I got the grant.....


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> Congratulations Tejas......whats the plan now??


thank you Mayank

I am looking at things from a more realistic perspective now...planning to move by Feb/March....in the meantime will work on establishing a network there. 

But honestly, right now its just one step at a time...


----------



## Gurpreethm

manan_1986 said:


> Mate the biggest thing was i had to wait this long becoz today in the morning I found out that my agent didnt upload my Wife's PCC USA and i had already submitted that document to them like 2 months back. When i came to know abt that i was so PISSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDD... AND I forced them to resend the document right away and within 30 mins I got the grant.....


Good and best of luck for ur future.
A agents are lazy :-(

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## iamafreak

mayankp said:


> I am getting the same feedback from all my contacts there. Physical presence in Australia is required to get job. I am also applying through website but not getting any reply.
> In addition to this, I asked my 2-3 friends to look for any opportunity for me in their company but got same reply from all of them "already our company cutting down the head count". This is factual scenario at present there. At the same time I got feedback that next year looks better in terms of market outlook. So :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I have blocked ticket of 30th Jan so be there (Brissy) in February.


Guys, i am in Australia currently and i will suggest the same as you are planning. Come after new year only. Its the year end and christmas and new year holidays will be coming, so not much opportunities. Plan after Jan.


----------



## Gurpreethm

manubadboy said:


> Lodged the visa on 12/09 and waiting for a CO..


may be after 5 weeks.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Aparwar

Its my day today...received the grant around 12noon (IST)...Yoooooooohoooooooo


----------



## Aparwar

manan_1986 said:


> OFFICIALLY A PERMANENT RESIDENT OF AUSTRALIA... GOT MY HOLY MOLY GRANT FRIENDS. THANK YOU EVERYONE.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats man....just received mine too...


----------



## Anitha

I'm planning to start by Feb..
I heard that from Nov mid to Jan the job market will be slow there...
How about you..


----------



## Gurpreethm

Aparwar said:


> Its my day today...received the grant around 12noon (IST)...Yoooooooohoooooooo


Congrats mate, best of luck for ur future.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Anitha

My Occupation code is 261311- Analyst Programmer


----------



## Aparwar

Gurpreethm said:


> Congrats mate, best of luck for ur future.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Thanks buddy...will hope to see a similar note from you soon...


----------



## Aparwar

Its my day today...received the grant around 12noon (IST)...Yoooooooohoooooooo


----------



## Gurpreethm

Aparwar said:


> Thanks buddy...will hope to see a similar note from you soon...


Can u share ur team and CO name.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ruchkal

Firetoy said:


> Oh my God....
> Waiting kills
> I am so bored today that I've gone through most of the spreadsheets and users info in expatforum to update the table..... Now I've got that feeling when you think you know everyone... aaaaahhh, God, kick my butt out of the house and let me enjoy Friday night!!!!!!!
> I really need some fresh air...


Experiencing the same dude... What to do..... Its been 2 weeks after lodging application of mine but I feels like 2 years.....:flame: :flame:


----------



## Ani.pepe

manan_1986 said:


> Mate the biggest thing was i had to wait this long becoz today in the morning I found out that my agent didnt upload my Wife's PCC USA and i had already submitted that document to them like 2 months back. When i came to know abt that i was so PISSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDD... AND I forced them to resend the document right away and within 30 mins I got the grant.....


Manan, Did your CO ask for the PCC or you just saw the evisa and realsied your Agent didnt upload the PCC??


----------



## Simple99

Mashtor said:


> Congratulations!!
> What is VAC2?


payment for my spouse IELTS. She didnt do the IELTS


----------



## dwh.ramana

*congrat*

superb... heard some good noice on friday.

congrats mate.

ramana


----------



## ruchkal

Aparwar said:


> Its my day today...received the grant around 12noon (IST)...Yoooooooohoooooooo


Congratulations .............:flypig::flypig: :thumb:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Congrats to all those who got their grants today pary for all of us


----------



## Aparwar

Gurpreethm said:


> Can u share ur team and CO name. Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Team 31 Brisbane. CO was EB


----------



## Aparwar

dwh.ramana said:


> superb... heard some good noice on friday. congrats mate. ramana


Thanks so much.


----------



## prefetcher

Aparwar said:


> Its my day today...received the grant around 12noon (IST)...Yoooooooohoooooooo




Congrats!!!


----------



## Aparwar

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations .............:flypig::flypig: :thumb:


 Thanks so much.


----------



## Aparwar

prefetcher said:


> Congrats!!!


 Thanks so much...


----------



## shyam

manan_1986 said:


> Mate the biggest thing was i had to wait this long becoz today in the morning I found out that my agent didnt upload my Wife's PCC USA and i had already submitted that document to them like 2 months back. When i came to know abt that i was so PISSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDD... AND I forced them to resend the document right away and within 30 mins I got the grant.....


Yes, usually agents do that. 
There is saying that CO will ask your documents one or the other even he has everything.

Agents hold a couple of documents so that the CO asks only these and the same can be sent without leaving the CO a second thought. I know it might sound foolish but yeah that's what a few agents do. They do not send everything at a time.


----------



## joejohn

Aparwar said:


> Thanks so much...


Congratulations Aparwar!!


----------



## shyam

Aparwar said:


> Its my day today...received the grant around 12noon (IST)...Yoooooooohoooooooo


Yeah man, congratulations!!!

Make the most out of this day!! Best of luck and cheers


----------



## PDHUNT

*Congratulations*



Pooja Srivastava said:


> Hi Guys!!!
> 
> Finally ,The D Day has arrived.....the GOLDEN email has reached to my mail box....I got my PR 189 grant today...I was one of the candidate with new ACS format with overall 60 points
> 
> Thanks to Almighty,family,friends,my MARA immigration consultant and most important ,the EXPAT forum.. to name few folks: tds2013, chetu, Monika, tobeaussie and many more...
> 
> Timelines are:
> ACS result: 30th Apr, 2013
> EOI: 6th May, 2013
> Visa application: 25th June, 2013
> CO assigned: 4th Sept, 2013
> GRANT: 19th Sept, 2013
> Fly: yet to decide



Hey Pooja,

Many Congratulations....
Welcome to the Club of 189 Visa Grant :thumb:


----------



## PDHUNT

soumyasingh said:


> Can anyone tell me... usually how much time does it take for the medicals to be cleared after it is uploaded by the Hospital?


Hi Soumya,

In my case just few minutes, after hospital upload all the reports.

The hospital authority forgot to upload our medical reports and after a week I call one of my known admin contact in hospital and she make them to upload our medical reports immediately. Here, they have uploaded reports and very next minutes my arrange medicals link disappears and "No health..." text started displaying.

if the link still appears, then you can click on it and can see the reference letter and you can check that all the 4 tastes have Completed status.

Hope, this helps.


----------



## PDHUNT

*Congratulations*



tds2013 said:


> aaaaahahahhahahahahahahah......yuhooooooo.......dhink chak dhink chak...golden mail golden mail golden mail....aahahhahahahahah..
> 
> (the language and the expressions are the side effect of excessive waiting...)
> 
> - Tejas


See..... I told you you will be getting this Friday and here you are with Golden Mail (and hopefully with golden wings).

This is truly the month of Grants .....


----------



## manan_1986

Aparwar said:


> Congrats man....just received mine too...


Congrats to u too mate...


----------



## soumyasingh

akshay1229 said:


> U arrange a fixed day and tell us...place may be TGB...chalse ne...????...





PDHUNT said:


> Hi Soumya,
> 
> In my case just few minutes, after hospital upload all the reports.
> 
> The hospital authority forgot to upload our medical reports and after a week I call one of my known admin contact in hospital and she make them to upload our medical reports immediately. Here, they have uploaded reports and very next minutes my arrange medicals link disappears and "No health..." text started displaying.
> 
> if the link still appears, then you can click on it and can see the reference letter and you can check that all the 4 tastes have Completed status.
> 
> Hope, this helps.


So does that means that the Doc in the Panel only decides on our Medicals is it?


----------



## anshuashu

my agent just called me up n told me dat he has contacted my CO..n d rply was " file is under process"..did anyone rcvd d same response from their CO? how much time wil dey take now??? ny grants after d same response???


----------



## manan_1986

Ani.pepe said:


> Manan, Did your CO ask for the PCC or you just saw the evisa and realsied your Agent didnt upload the PCC??


I received a call from them today morning that whether i have submitted the PCC For my spouse, it was then i realized that they didnt send it initially...


----------



## miteshm82

Aparwar said:


> Its my day today...received the grant around 12noon (IST)...Yoooooooohoooooooo


Congratulations and All the best for hunting job...:drum:


----------



## tds2013

PDHUNT said:


> See..... I told you you will be getting this Friday and here you are with Golden Mail (and hopefully with golden wings).
> 
> This is truly the month of Grants .....


you were right....your positive predictions work  pls make more for all of us...correct golden mail delivered golden wings....


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Simple99 said:


> Hi Guysss........
> 
> Guess what ???
> 
> It is a Golden mail :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> 
> Just received my Golden mail from my loving CO.
> 
> Really thank for this forum's friends and without them i cant achieves this .
> Specially expatdude,Mithu , rahul,rocky and lot of friends back up me.
> 
> Hope everyone get grant soooooo.
> 
> God Bless everyone...


Congrats Buddy 

Time to rock :flame::flame:


----------



## ramski

Hello guys, I am happy to inform you that i've been granted PR today. Just went out and celebrated with my dear wifey who was with me and was supportive through all these turbulent times. I applied fo EOI on june 21st and lodged my application sometime in early July. I did my health check ups straight away. I did accidentally tore my medical results envelope but nothing happened because i was informed that immi will receive a copy electronically and this is a backup hardcopy. I started to upload documents slowly. 2 weeks back CO requested for form 80 . Only then i knew that a CO was appointed . I though it would take a year or so but glad that it happened so fast. Expat forum was really helpful in many way. I have been a silent reader for long time and now i i wish to finish it up with a happy news. I wish best of luck for each and everyone of you out there. Don't give up. And a special thanks to expat forum and contributors. Love you guys, Cheers. My CO was Team 4.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

manan_1986 said:


> OFFICIALLY A PERMANENT RESIDENT OF AUSTRALIA... GOT MY HOLY MOLY GRANT FRIENDS. THANK YOU EVERYONE.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats Buddy


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Aparwar said:


> Its my day today...received the grant around 12noon (IST)...Yoooooooohoooooooo


Congrats buddy


----------



## ramanj

JP Mosa said:


> Mate....whats happening with you? Did PM replies your mails ? I sent 3 e-mails with requested docs.....so far no contact.....Pls do share your thoughts on this.....
> 
> Cheers


Nope, she hasnt replied to me yet and I am patiently waiting for her reply 
when did you send your emails? I did send her reminder email too.......


----------



## ady the grea

Guys ...

Can u guys give me the link where all the members are updating there time lines..


anyone who got Co for application lodged after August 24,2013.

ady


----------



## anujmalhotra262

ramski said:


> Hello guys, I am happy to inform you that i've been granted PR today. Just went out and celebrated with my dear wifey who was with me and was supportive through all these turbulent times. I applied fo EOI on june 21st and lodged my application sometime in early July. I did my health check ups straight away. I did accidentally tore my medical results envelope but nothing happened because i was informed that immi will receive a copy electronically and this is a backup hardcopy. I started to upload documents slowly. 2 weeks back CO requested for form 80 . Only then i knew that a CO was appointed . I though it would take a year or so but glad that it happened so fast. Expat forum was really helpful in many way. I have been a silent reader for long time and now i i wish to finish it up with a happy news. I wish best of luck for each and everyone of you out there. Don't give up. And a special thanks to expat forum and contributors. Love you guys, Cheers. My CO was Team 4.



Congratulations!! and please state timelines as in Occupation code, score and EOI and Visa application date for reference.!


----------



## alihasan

I also uploaded all the documents in advance. But I am planning to call DIAC around 27-30 to check about the CO.


----------



## ssaditya

Simple99 said:


> She doesn't have neither IELTS or medium of studies.
> Yes u are ok with that as your wife has university study


congrats for grant


----------



## ssaditya

manan_1986 said:


> OFFICIALLY A PERMANENT RESIDENT OF AUSTRALIA... GOT MY HOLY MOLY GRANT FRIENDS. THANK YOU EVERYONE.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


congrats for ur grant :cheer2::rain::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ssaditya

congrats aparwar happy for ur grant


----------



## ssaditya

:whoo::hippie::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::flypig::car:opcorn:congrats for the grants today


----------



## shyam

ady the grea said:


> Guys ...
> 
> Can u guys give me the link where all the members are updating there time lines..
> 
> 
> anyone who got Co for application lodged after August 24,2013.
> 
> ady


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0

Also, Please update your signature below.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## anshuashu

ady the grea said:


> Guys ...
> 
> Can u guys give me the link where all the members are updating there time lines..
> 
> 
> anyone who got Co for application lodged after August 24,2013.
> 
> ady




i have been allotted a CO on August 29, 2013...


----------



## akshay1229

soumyasingh said:


> So does that means that the Doc in the Panel only decides on our Medicals is it?


i believe that, mostly It happens what you said. If any complications found in report, and among them, which is to be considered as critical or not, panel doctors forward to their consulting panel in Australia. 

Normally, we are told to undergone basic medical test. And also, it differs from one to another country for finalized medical. Also, it depends countries where there is high risk level of some diseases like HIV and TB(tht's y X-Ray is mandatory). so for India, just chill...We don't have any dominant disease.

This is collective information I gathered from different sites. 

Regards,
Akshay


----------



## whizzard

Mates,

Finally received the Golden email today at 1300 IST. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.

Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my mates who are still waiting.

See you guys soon in Oz!


----------



## Ani.pepe

whizzard said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today at 1300 IST. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my mates who are still waiting.
> 
> See you guys soon in Oz!


Congrats mate.. Have a great life ahead


----------



## akshay1229

whizzard said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today at 1300 IST. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my mates who are still waiting.
> 
> See you guys soon in Oz!


Congratulation and good luck for your new future.


----------



## smtouseef

Pailas said:


> Hi can someone help... Here is my situation. I had applied for EOI-189 on 9th AUG with 60 points (261313 category) and still waiting... Can I apply for 190 (State Sponsorship) in a seperate EOI so that I am eligible for 5 more points, which will become 65 and may be eligible to receive an invitation for 190..... ?
> 
> An suggestions or comments please.... ???


U cannot apply for 2 EOI simultaneously, u can edit your EOI until invitation is issued to u.. After that ur EOI gets locked


----------



## whizzard

Thanks all... Especially mithu who guided me yesterday to mention CO's first name in my email to the team ID. It worked. I sent email last evening and today noon I received the grant - mithu's science worked!

I might not always check this forum but will always be around on some other forum on this website- as this is just an ocean of knowledge!

Cheers all!


----------



## rahulmenda

whizzard said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today at 1300 IST. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my mates who are still waiting.
> 
> See you guys soon in Oz!


Congrats......Its a party Time :humble::humble:eace:eace::drum::drum:


----------



## soumyasingh

akshay1229 said:


> i believe that, mostly It happens what you said. If any complications found in report, and among them, which is to be considered as critical or not, panel doctors forward to their consulting panel in Australia.
> 
> Normally, we are told to undergone basic medical test. And also, it differs from one to another country for finalized medical. Also, it depends countries where there is high risk level of some diseases like HIV and TB(tht's y X-Ray is mandatory). so for India, just chill...We don't have any dominant disease.
> 
> This is collective information I gathered from different sites.
> 
> Regards,
> Akshay


Thanks so much for your support... with all you guys I get the strength of being positive... Thanks TDS, Mayank, PD & Akshay :amen:


----------



## ssaditya

whizzard said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today at 1300 IST. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my mates who are still waiting.
> 
> See you guys soon in Oz!


congrats for ur grant :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## Aparwar

Thanks so much for your wishes friends and congrats to all who received theirs today. 

I wish and pray for all. May God give you this sense of relief and accomplishment soon. 

Don't worry folks, sooner or later you will hold your glasses to say cheers!!!


----------



## Aparwar

Thanks so much for your wishes friends and congrats to all who received theirs today. 

I wish and pray for all. May God give you this sense of relief and accomplishment soon. 

Don't worry folks, sooner or later you will hold your glasses to say cheers!!!


----------



## ssaditya

Pailas said:


> Hi can someone help... Here is my situation. I had applied for EOI-189 on 9th AUG with 60 points (261313 category) and still waiting... Can I apply for 190 (State Sponsorship) in a seperate EOI so that I am eligible for 5 more points, which will become 65 and may be eligible to receive an invitation for 190..... ?
> 
> An suggestions or comments please.... ???


u can edit ur eoi and can apply it for 190 and 189 which will automatically change in 60 points for 189 and 65 points 190 tin 190 u should select for all states intended state than with same eoi nuber apply for state and u will get invitation from the state for 190

cheers


----------



## ssaditya

Aparwar said:


> Thanks so much for your wishes friends and congrats to all who received theirs today.
> 
> I wish and pray for all. May God give you this sense of relief and accomplishment soon.
> 
> Don't worry folks, sooner or later you will hold your glasses to say cheers!!!


thanks buddy waiting for indian pcc...now a days this vfs is making it too long


----------



## ojhaa

Aparwar & ramski congratulations , 
Friday is a good day to get a grant you can start the cheers quickly 

But then again I wil take it any day ..

I think the time to start a new thread is coming close "July 13 Applicants Searching Employment & Planning The Big Move "


----------



## ojhaa

Anitha said:


> I'm planning to start by Feb..
> I heard that from Nov mid to Jan the job market will be slow there...
> How about you..


Hello didn't actually see your grant post but just noticed your signature congratulations , I was granted the same day


----------



## ojhaa

VGrover said:


> Even after the Visa grant, I believe tougher part is getting a job being offshore. As of now, Me and My husband are looking for a Job in AU from India only,But it seems being there physically is essential for almost 90% of the jobs we have seen on seek and other websites... Planning to move to AU in January, that's when their financial year starts ....
> I am wondering how others are planning their job hunting and finally their move???
> Really looking forward for some interesting replies.
> BTW Congrats Pooja!!!



Agree have been looking at job sites / linkedin trying to apply to some too being there is considered a definite advatage


----------



## sahil772

anshuashu said:


> i have been allotted a CO on August 29, 2013...


Hi Anshu,

Its not clear. Did u lodge ur application on 29 aug or u got CO on 29 aug. I u lodge ur application on 29 aug then when did u get ur CO?

Thanks


----------



## naur33n

Hello All, 
Can anyone please tell me what are the immediate documents required to lodge the Visa? Is it only the payment of visa or all documents need to be uploaded on same day. I want to lodge visa as soon as I get the state sponsorship and my agents won't guide my until I pay them next time. It will then take time for me to gather stuff


----------



## mithu93ku

whizzard said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today at 1300 IST. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my mates who are still waiting.
> 
> See you guys soon in Oz!


Congrats *whizzard*! :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:
Then it worked for you! eace:
Why it is not working for Rocky?


----------



## mithu93ku

Aparwar said:


> Its my day today...received the grant around 12noon (IST)...Yoooooooohoooooooo


Congrats *Aparwar*! :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum: eace:


----------



## mithu93ku

manan_1986 said:


> OFFICIALLY A PERMANENT RESIDENT OF AUSTRALIA... GOT MY HOLY MOLY GRANT FRIENDS. THANK YOU EVERYONE.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats *manan_1986* :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

whizzard said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today at 1300 IST. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my mates who are still waiting.
> 
> See you guys soon in Oz!


Congrats whizzard :clap2::clap2:


----------



## TheEndGame

whizzard said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today at 1300 IST. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my mates who are still waiting.
> 
> See you guys soon in Oz!


Congrats Whizzzz!! See you in Kangaroo land :amen:


----------



## Simple99

whizzard said:


> Thanks all... Especially mithu who guided me yesterday to mention CO's first name in my email to the team ID. It worked. I sent email last evening and today noon I received the grant - mithu's science worked!
> 
> I might not always check this forum but will always be around on some other forum on this website- as this is just an ocean of knowledge!
> 
> Cheers all!



Congratulation... Today is our days...

Party Time


----------



## akshay1229

naur33n said:


> Hello All,
> Can anyone please tell me what are the immediate documents required to lodge the Visa? Is it only the payment of visa or all documents need to be uploaded on same day. I want to lodge visa as soon as I get the state sponsorship and my agents won't guide my until I pay them next time. It will then take time for me to gather stuff


Just pay the fees..that is your date of lodgement..u can upload docs then after.. not necessary on the same day...

Main docs are passport, IELTS TRF, birth certificate, educational evidence, work evidence, spouse evidence which includes marriage certificate, her / his passport, and all...but u can upload later..


----------



## mithu93ku

naur33n said:


> Hello All,
> Can anyone please tell me what are the immediate documents required to lodge the Visa? Is it only the payment of visa or all documents need to be uploaded on same day. I want to lodge visa as soon as I get the state sponsorship and my agents won't guide my until I pay them next time. It will then take time for me to gather stuff


Hello *naur33n*,
You have got some idea from the post of *akshay1229*
Now kick off your agent and do yourself the rest job following this blog....
Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online


----------



## shift_move

ojhaa said:


> Hello didn't actually see your grant post but just noticed your signature congratulations , I was granted the same day


I thought you congratulated and asked her when she way flying


----------



## itsmeganesh

naur33n said:


> Hello All,
> Can anyone please tell me what are the immediate documents required to lodge the Visa? Is it only the payment of visa or all documents need to be uploaded on same day. I want to lodge visa as soon as I get the state sponsorship and my agents won't guide my until I pay them next time. It will then take time for me to gather stuff


Hi naur33n,

190-applicant-checklist link

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

Most important : PCC - will take time so go and get it as soon as possible


----------



## naur33n

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *naur33n*,
> You have got some idea from the post of *akshay1229*
> Now kick off your agent and do yourself the rest job following this blog....
> Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online


Thanks both of you  I love that site you posted its very informative. I wish I had done everything myself. The agents are slow and only inform me of the next step once their cheque is cleared lol  Now I will keep everything prepared beforehand. Cant wait to be in the same boat as you all


----------



## akshay1229

naur33n said:


> Thanks both of you  I love that site you posted its very informative. I wish I had done everything myself. The agents are slow and only inform me of the next step once their cheque is cleared lol  Now I will keep everything prepared beforehand. Cant wait to be in the same boat as you all


Good luck mate ahead...
Australian immigration website is designed so beautifully(now Canadian too) that no one needs an agent..anywayz..we all are here to help each other...every question has an answer here, sometimes agent has not an answer...so do visit often..

Good luck for ur future...


----------



## saintkamy

whizzard said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today at 1300 IST. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my mates who are still waiting.
> 
> See you guys soon in Oz!


Congrats mate :cheer2:


----------



## saintkamy

Aparwar said:


> Thanks so much for your wishes friends and congrats to all who received theirs today.
> 
> I wish and pray for all. May God give you this sense of relief and accomplishment soon.
> 
> Don't worry folks, sooner or later you will hold your glasses to say cheers!!!


Congrats mate :cheer2:


----------



## saintkamy

manan_1986 said:


> OFFICIALLY A PERMANENT RESIDENT OF AUSTRALIA... GOT MY HOLY MOLY GRANT FRIENDS. THANK YOU EVERYONE.....:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Congrats mate :cheer2:


----------



## gsp2canberra

As the day progresses I am getting excited, entering my 4th week of evisa lodging, but reading the post here it's a mix reaction..
Some are waiting too long and some gotten their grants swiftly..

Hope next week is "The Week" and you all get you long awaited grants.. so that it give us +ve spirits.. Lets pray for them!

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa

ramanj said:


> Nope, she hasnt replied to me yet and I am patiently waiting for her reply
> when did you send your emails? I did send her reminder email too.......


Hi
Uploaded some docs on 13/09/13........ Yet to upload some more......
Let me know any update from your side
Cheers


----------



## akshay1229

PDHUNT said:


> Hi Soumya,
> 
> In my case just few minutes, after hospital upload all the reports.
> 
> The hospital authority forgot to upload our medical reports and after a week I call one of my known admin contact in hospital and she make them to upload our medical reports immediately. Here, they have uploaded reports and very next minutes my arrange medicals link disappears and "No health..." text started displaying.
> 
> if the link still appears, then you can click on it and can see the reference letter and you can check that all the 4 tastes have Completed status.
> 
> Hope, this helps.


Hi pd, where did u go for meds?
Saviour or Apollo?


----------



## kuljit_in14

Hi aditya,

I also applied with 261313 with 60 points on 19 aug for 189 and still waiting. Pls let me know as soon as u get ur invitation.. Wish u all the good luck friend.
Kuljit


----------



## kuljit_in14

Hi Pailas

I also applied with 261313 with 60 points on 19 aug for 189 and still waiting. Pls let me know as soon as u get ur invitation.. Wish u all the good luck friend.
Kuljit


----------



## Pooja Srivastava

VGrover said:


> Even after the Visa grant, I believe tougher part is getting a job being offshore. As of now, Me and My husband are looking for a Job in AU from India only,But it seems being there physically is essential for almost 90% of the jobs we have seen on seek and other websites... Planning to move to AU in January, that's when their financial year starts ....
> I am wondering how others are planning their job hunting and finally their move???
> Really looking forward for some interesting replies.
> BTW Congrats Pooja!!!


Hi VGrover

We are also planning to make a move in jan
Can you share your contacts so that I can have a discussion with you
Regards
Pooja


----------



## ojhaa

shift_move said:


> I thought you congratulated and asked her when she way flying


He He did I maybe the last week has been too much adrenaline in the brains


----------



## ojhaa

Now back to further plans is there anybody who is planning an immediate trip short one for activation or final 

or every one is planning to hold till Jan 14 ?


----------



## Aparwar

ojhaa said:


> Now back to further plans is there anybody who is planning an immediate trip short one for activation or final or every one is planning to hold till Jan 14 ?


I am planning to leave next month.


----------



## shyam

whizzard said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today at 1300 IST. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my mates who are still waiting.
> 
> See you guys soon in Oz!


Congratulations whizzard.
Please let us know How many years of experience you have and claimed points for?


----------



## expatdude

bhanu30 said:


> As the day progresses I am getting excited, entering my 4th week of evisa lodging, but reading the post here it's a mix reaction..
> Some are waiting too long and some gotten their grants swiftly..
> 
> Hope next week is "The Week" and you all get you long awaited grants.. so that it give us +ve spirits.. Lets pray for them!
> 
> Cheers


The only thing which can extend wait is SC if it got started then no one can do anything. Other than u ll get ur grant on time


----------



## Ani.pepe

expatdude said:


> The only thing which can extend wait is SC if it got started then no one can do anything. Other than u ll get ur grant on time


I didnt quite get what is SC??? which will extend our wait!! please let me know too. thanks


----------



## akshay1229

expatdude said:


> The only thing which can extend wait is SC if it got started then no one can do anything. Other than u ll get ur grant on time


But I think, security checks are done to some particular countries. It differs from one to other country and also, it takes time when you have stayed in more than one countries, this doesn't include holiday travels.

This is just advice and gathered information from different applicants timeline, type of visa, country of origin, and other factors. 

Moderators, correct me, if this is wrong.


----------



## gsp2canberra

expatdude said:


> The only thing which can extend wait is SC if it got started then no one can do anything. Other than u ll get ur grant on time


By SC do you mean Security Check?
I got my PCC done from India and waiting for Malaysia one by next week?
In my case, even medicals are done and submitted..

Am I missing something here?

On other note, my agent says we will only lodge form 80, once CO ask for it. Hopefully that wont cause much delay.

Cheers


----------



## shift_move

ojhaa said:


> He He did I maybe the last week has been too much adrenaline in the brains


I totally understand 
All the best to you and hopefully you will land in a job just like you got the pr.


----------



## SunnyK

Joining the club... Applied for 190 ... Details on my time line!!!!


----------



## roposh

SunnyK said:


> Joining the club... Applied for 190 ... Details on my time line!!!!


Welcome to the club, Sunny!

Its amazing that u got your Vic SS in a day only:O:O:O WOW!!!

All the best with your application.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## josh.machine

ojhaa said:


> Aparwar & ramski congratulations ,
> Friday is a good day to get a grant you can start the cheers quickly
> 
> But then again I wil take it any day ..
> 
> I think the time to start a new thread is coming close "July 13 Applicants Searching Employment & Planning The Big Move "


I second that . my entire week has gone by thinking about various worst case scenarios. Trying to appl y jobs through seek and calling recruiters. 0 response from anyone till date


----------



## Firetoy

Just for the record, the financial year in Australia starts on the 1st of July, not January 




VGrover said:


> Even after the Visa grant, I believe tougher part is getting a job being offshore. As of now, Me and My husband are looking for a Job in AU from India only,But it seems being there physically is essential for almost 90% of the jobs we have seen on seek and other websites... Planning to move to AU in January, that's when their financial year starts ....
> I am wondering how others are planning their job hunting and finally their move???
> Really looking forward for some interesting replies.
> BTW Congrats Pooja!!!


----------



## Firetoy

According to this table 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club the average number of days to have a CO allocated for visa 189 is 51 (over 7 weeks), and the average number of days to have the grant after CO is allocated is 25 (almost 4 weeks). 
Does this info get you up or down????


----------



## shift_move

Firetoy said:


> Just for the record, the financial year in Australia starts on the 1st of July, not January


Useful info. But I guess usually due to Christmas shutdowns in December not too many hiring a happen. January could be a fresh start. But now that you mentioned that the financial year starts in July , I am wondering if employers wait until July to hire?? Your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## ivetka233

ojhaa said:


> Agree have been looking at job sites / linkedin trying to apply to some too being there is considered a definite advatage


Jan is the worth time to look job best is in April till June,, thats the busies time,,,you will lot strugle. My partner has business and work on contract and this period of time is the most quit for him,, than it keep goes up


----------



## Firetoy

Hello shift!
Your guess about Xmas is quite right. Apart from Xmas is also summer vacations, so yes, not many recruitments till that period is over. Anyway, I don't think employers will wait till July to hire. My guess is that the end of January or February might be the best time for hiring.



shift_move said:


> Useful info. But I guess usually due to Christmas shutdowns in December not too many hiring a happen. January could be a fresh start. But now that you mentioned that the financial year starts in July , I am wondering if employers wait until July to hire?? Your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## ivetka233

tds2013 said:


> aaaaahahahhahahahahahahah......yuhooooooo.......dhink chak dhink chak...golden mail golden mail golden mail....aahahhahahahahah..
> 
> (the language and the expressions are the side effect of excessive waiting...)
> 
> - Tejas



jEE YOU MADE IT, CONGRATS! Welcome to the club


----------



## SunnyK

roposh said:


> Welcome to the club, Sunny!
> 
> Its amazing that u got your Vic SS in a day only:O:O:O WOW!!!
> 
> All the best with your application.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



Thanks Roposh...Actually.. I am an onshore applicant..That might have speed up my process.. .


----------



## shift_move

Firetoy said:


> Hello shift! Your guess about Xmas is quite right. Apart from Xmas is also summer vacations, so yes, not many recruitments till that period is over. Anyway, I don't think employers will wait till July to hire. My guess is that the end of January or February might be the best time for hiring.


Firetoy
Very useful info. Thanks much !


----------



## surinsin

tds2013 said:


> aaaaahahahhahahahahahahah......yuhooooooo.......dhink chak dhink chak...golden mail golden mail golden mail....aahahhahahahahah..
> 
> (the language and the expressions are the side effect of excessive waiting...)
> 
> - Tejas


Many Many Many Congrats....Enjoy the moment...


----------



## sukhjinder

is 190 open for software engineers


----------



## imranhassan852

CaptainR,

first of all its a good initiative to share all information here.

I got invited on 16-Sep-13 and i hav completed my visa application after filling out 17 pages. But I am stuck at payment page. My credit card has a limit of AUD1600 and I have to pay AUD6100. I dont hav any option to pay full amount in one go however I can do it in smaller chuncks.
Can you plz share whether paying amount in small batches will work or I have to go for it in a single step?

i hav been searching this query at entire DIAC website during past 5 days but could find any clue.

replies appreciated.


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> According to this table 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club the average number of days to have a CO allocated for visa 189 is 51 (over 7 weeks), and the average number of days to have the grant after CO is allocated is 25 (almost 4 weeks).
> Does this info get you up or down????


How about for 190 ? I am joining the 190 waiting party soon ...


----------



## imranhassan852

hi roposh,

I got invited on 16-Sep-13 and filled out all pages of visa application right after receiving invitation. But i am stuck at payment page. My credit card limit is AUD 1600 and I have to pay a total of AUD 6100.
How did you pay your amount? Can I do it in chuncks of AUD 1600 or there can be any other way of payment?

your input is highly valued as I am highly confused and have no clue of doing it.


----------



## AM

190 takes 35 days for CO to get assigned. hopefully


----------



## smtouseef

Imran, 
u need to do a single shot payment.. Try using a international debit card in that case.. I read some people used it..
Regards.


----------



## imranhassan852

smtouseef,

thanks for quick reply.

how did u pay your amount?


----------



## smtouseef

imranhassan852 said:


> smtouseef,
> 
> thanks for quick reply.
> 
> how did u pay your amount?


I did it with my credit card


----------



## binioz

To all those who got grant- 

can you kindly let me know did anyone got verification call from DIAC after visa lodgement.. with whom do they verify and what sort of question DIAC asks during verification.
I want my references to be aware of these so that they dont mess up my verification call.

-B


----------



## sahil772

Hi Guys,

My 3rd week is finished today. Hopefully, another 2 weeks I should ve CO. 

I have uploaded all docs except form 80 for primary and dependent. But I have uploaded form 1221 for the primary applicant only.

My agent is advising me to wait for CO and provide form 80 for both or 1221 for dependent, only if he asks for it. 

I think that should be alrite.. wht do u suggest guys...

Also i have read about SC in this thread. If they start SC how long does it usually take for SC?

Cheers ....


----------



## binioz

To all those who got grant- 

can you kindly let me know did anyone got verification call from DIAC after visa lodgement ??.. with whom do they verify and what sort of question DIAC asks during verification??
I want my references to be aware of these so that they don't mess up my verification call.

-B


----------



## sahil772

whizzard said:


> Mates,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today at 1300 IST. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my mates who are still waiting.
> 
> See you guys soon in Oz!


Congrate mate..


----------



## manan_1986

Rocky Balboa said:


> Seems *Adelaide Team 2* is picking up pace buddy...Congrats:dance::dance:hoto:
> 
> Will you elaborate your timeline in detail and addtional docs requested by your CO?


I now believe that Adl Team2 really EXISTS lolzzz.......


----------



## imranhassan852

smtouseef said:


> I did it with my credit card


smtouseef,

best of luck mate....m also Mechanical Engr and targetting WA.

my credit card limit is annoying me


----------



## anujmalhotra262

binioz said:


> To all those who got grant-
> 
> can you kindly let me know did anyone got verification call from DIAC after visa lodgement.. with whom do they verify and what sort of question DIAC asks during verification.
> I want my references to be aware of these so that they dont mess up my verification call.
> 
> -B


whats ur total score?


----------



## binioz

anujmalhotra262 said:


> whats ur total score?


my score is 65..


----------



## binioz

Firetoy said:


> Just for the record, the financial year in Australia starts on the 1st of July, not January


yes, Firetoy.. you are correct.. financial yr of Oz start from 1st july.. and as per my experience ( i worked earlier on WP) jan-feb of any year is not gud to find work as funding for any new IT projects is ceased by dec and it opens only by march..

-B


----------



## imugly

Hi all, 

I am happy to join this thread and have some queries, Hope to have your advices. 

- Invited on 15 Jul for Sub 189
- Visa lodged on 11 Aug
- Med check about a month ago
- Got PCC certificate from National Police and upload to eVisa. -> it should be ok, shouldn't it ? 
- I see in the eVisa it shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" for all family of 4 members. My kids ( 18 months and 2 months ) showed this status some weeks ago but mine and my wife status just change today from "Organise your health examinations" Does it mean we are all clear now for Med check ? 

- Recently I have heard some change on Experience recognized from DIAC and ACS. My SA by ACS done in Mar 2013 showing I have 8 years of experience. I claim max point of 8 years for experience out side Aus in EOI. Would it have any problem for my case ? 
- Any one applied on 11 Aug or later got CO assigned and direct grant for 189 ? I know some 190 people lodge application in first week or second week of Aug got Granted already. 

Hope to hear from you all. 

Thanks and have a nice weekend. 

Imugly


----------



## jogiyogi

Anyone has any idea if Dubai/UAE is a high risk country? Does application of this country goes through ASIO check?

Any UAE applicant here, could please update on this.


----------



## Colombo

Firetoy said:


> According to this table 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club the average number of days to have a CO allocated for visa 189 is 51 (over 7 weeks), and the average number of days to have the grant after CO is allocated is 25 (almost 4 weeks).
> Does this info get you up or down????


Very nice I had to wait 9.5 weeks just to get a sign of my CO.

XXX


----------



## Firetoy

Hahahaha, it is just an average number. Sorry u had to wait that long 



Colombo said:


> Very nice I had to wait 9.5 weeks just to get a sign of my CO.
> 
> XXX


----------



## PDHUNT

akshay1229 said:


> Hi pd, where did u go for meds?
> Saviour or Apollo?


I get it done from Apollo 
Even such a reputed brand does not have a sense of responsibility.... 
Any ways everything is fine when it ends fine. I am having Grant now 

Your Grant is just around the corner now, Dude


----------



## akshay1229

PDHUNT said:


> I get it done from Apollo
> Even such a reputed brand does not have a sense of responsibility....
> Any ways everything is fine when it ends fine. I am having Grant now
> 
> Your Grant is just around the corner now, Dude


Thanks for sending ur positive energy..


----------



## prazol687

everyone seems to have been granted a visa when will i a Case officer???


----------



## felix2020

whizzard said:


> Thanks all... Especially mithu who guided me yesterday to mention CO's first name in my email to the team ID. It worked. I sent email last evening and today noon I received the grant - mithu's science worked!
> 
> I might not always check this forum but will always be around on some other forum on this website- as this is just an ocean of knowledge!
> 
> Cheers all!


Can you clearly mention what you mean by emailing CO's first name to team ID ?

Thank you.


----------



## Nish89

auslover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am starting this thread for people who have filed 190 Skill Select visa and are waiting for CO.
> 
> I will also be starting a Google docs sheet to track the progre ss.
> 
> This will help us all to estimate our time lines.
> 
> Kindly update your timelines in this spreadsheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc


Congos ! Did u apply via agent or on your own. While assessing 'overseas experience' it would mean experience in your native/home country correct ?


----------



## Gurpreethm

Can I upload requested docs on eVisa, because they are already uploaded initially.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Aparwar

Gurpreethm said:


> Can I upload requested docs on eVisa, because they are already uploaded initially.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Yup, thats what I did. My CO requested for more docs and I uploaded these on evisa portal and took a screen shot (for my reference) once uploaded.

My agent then dropped an email stating we have complied with the request to put this further on records..


----------



## ssaditya

Gurpreethm said:


> Can I upload requested docs on eVisa, because they are already uploaded initially.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum



yes you can upload it


----------



## ssaditya

sukhjinder said:


> is 190 open for software engineers



i think it is open in nt,sa just check state sponsorship website


----------



## felix2020

Gurpreethm said:


> Can I upload requested docs on eVisa, because they are already uploaded initially.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


What kind of documents were requested ?

It may be better to email them to CO directly.


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> Can I upload requested docs on eVisa, because they are already uploaded initially.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Requested documents should send to Your CO's e-mail id ! :hat:


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> Requested documents should send to Your CO's e-mail id ! :hat:


Already done thst on 9 dept and put a follow up mail bit no response.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## murali2610

Lodged my 190 visa application today.


----------



## smtouseef

imranhassan852 said:


> smtouseef,
> 
> best of luck mate....m also Mechanical Engr and targetting WA.
> 
> my credit card limit is annoying me


Good to know Imran that we are from same field.. hope for the best .... Let me know if any help is required...


----------



## Veronica

Please be aware that posts containing text speak style abreviations are subject to deletion and infractions for violation of rule 6.


----------



## imranhassan852

thanks touseef. best of luck with ur case.


----------



## shyam

sukhjinder said:


> is 190 open for software engineers


Yes it is open but limitations would apply for issuing the invitations.

The invitations will be issues on pro-rata based and with the cut-off points.

Check reports link on the skillselect:
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results


----------



## ramski

Must add that IELTS is a money making machine. People must dump that. Or OET must expand to other fields. I can't stress enough how much IELTS exploit students. That's plain extortion.


----------



## amandineFR

Hi all,

Here's our timeline:

ACS lodged: march 25
IELTS: may 25 
ACS results: july 4th
EOI lodged with 70 points: july 10th
Invitation received: July 25th
PCC (multiple countries, first one received on July 1st, last one on August 25th)
Medicals (blood test and general examination: Aug 27th; chest x-ray: September 7th)
Husband's form 80 uploaded on September 15th
CO allocated: September 18th (asked for payslips, tax returns, form 80 for me: secondary applicant and medicals)

We have uploaded form 80, payslips and tax returns today. Unfortunately, our x-ray center is having difficulties with the e-health system and hasn't uploaded our results yet.

We will wait a few more days and probably ask them to send the results via Fedex.


----------



## manubadboy

Hey Guys.. I am Manu.. A Telecommunication Engineer.. Got the SS of SA on 11 Sept 2013.. Lodged the visa on 12 Sept 2013.. Medicals done on 18 Sept 2013.. PCC to be done on 23 Sept 2013. 

Just a bit of issue.. My TRN wasnt reflecting in the system of my health clinic so I generated a HAP ID through My Health Declarations. But now I came to know it should be done before filing the visa.. So I am a bit confused whether it will have any issue?


----------



## mamunmaziz

From last couple of Mönths wheever I send e.mail to CO, somebody else replied from team 2 adelied, is it mean My CO chenged alredy?


----------



## ssaditya

I am still waiting for my indian police clearence it has been 3 weeks...is it good to attach my reciept??


----------



## felix2020

ssaditya said:


> I am still waiting for my indian police clearence it has been 3 weeks...is it good to attach my reciept??


You may do that only to stay on the safe side. They will know you are trying and it's on the way.


----------



## ssaditya

Yes i have do it


----------



## ssaditya

felix2020 said:


> You may do that only to stay on the safe side. They will know you are trying and it's on the way.


Did you attach your australian police clearence???if you attach all documents and medicals you will get direct grant


----------



## felix2020

ssaditya said:


> Did you attach your australian police clearence???if you attach all documents and medicals you will get direct grant


I have not yet lodged my application yet, still working on my evidence of overseas employment.


----------



## akshay1229

mamunmaziz said:


> From last couple of Mönths wheever I send e.mail to CO, somebody else replied from team 2 adelied, is it mean My CO changed alredy?


It may happen that your CO might had been changed. Does he/she contain same initials.? The team is same ?


----------



## imranhassan852

smtouseef,

need to clarify one more point regarding payment of fees.

One of my friends has a credit card with 3500$ limit at once. If i enter card details & total amount to be paid on payment page and then press submit button, will it work? I mean, can the amount mentioned on their page be charged on my credit card in this case?

I have not used credit card in the past.


----------



## asherasher

Hi Everyone,

just wanted to check if anyone has been waiting from June,
I applied for Visa in june was contacted by CO in july for certain docs and now twice i contacted the CO and was informed application is going through routine processing.

Please send me PM as i might not not be able to check the Forum..

Regards,
Asher


----------



## saintkamy

Hello everyone
I have query about traveling to australia after visa is granted. 
Im planning to fly with emirates karachi-dubai-adelaide. 
Will there be any issue in travel because of lebel free visa?


----------



## mamunmaziz

akshay1229 said:


> It may happen that your CO might had been changed. Does he/she contain same initials.? The team is same ?


yes sme team.


----------



## manubadboy

Pailas said:


> Hi can someone help... Here is my situation. I had applied for EOI-189 on 9th AUG with 60 points (261313 category) and still waiting... Can I apply for 190 (State Sponsorship) in a seperate EOI so that I am eligible for 5 more points, which will become 65 and may be eligible to receive an invitation for 190..... ?
> 
> An suggestions or comments please.... ???


Hi Pailas.. I beg to differ from everyone here I think you can file 2 eoi's because I have seen people applying for different state sponsorships at one Time which is not possible without filing 2 eoi.. I havent seen a document which says 2 eoi cannot be filed by one person.. I have only seen that u need to give true info in the eoi..


----------



## paranoid2507

Dear Concern,

I'm new to this forum. I would like to know, how long it could take if I apply for WA state nomination under the skill category of Real Estate Representative?

Awaiting your useful response. Thanks.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Pailas!
Yo can't submit 2 different EOIs, but what you can do is express your interest about two different visas in your current EOI. You can do that only if you haven't received any visa invitation yet. 
So, if I'm not wrong, you should go through your EOI on line and modify it, expressing your interest about the 190 visa.
I hope it helps
Check also this http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/files/2013/05/Booklet-11-SkillSelect.pdf



Pailas said:


> Hi can someone help... Here is my situation. I had applied for EOI-189 on 9th AUG with 60 points (261313 category) and still waiting... Can I apply for 190 (State Sponsorship) in a seperate EOI so that I am eligible for 5 more points, which will become 65 and may be eligible to receive an invitation for 190..... ?
> 
> An suggestions or comments please.... ???


----------



## expatdude

saintkamy said:


> Hello everyone
> I have query about traveling to australia after visa is granted.
> Im planning to fly with emirates karachi-dubai-adelaide.
> Will there be any issue in travel because of lebel free visa?


Bro no issue. For ur satisfaction just call emirates n ask for ok to board


----------



## Ani.pepe

ssaditya said:


> I am still waiting for my indian police clearence it has been 3 weeks...is it good to attach my reciept??


yes you can do that.


----------



## kmann

Firetoy said:


> Hi Pailas!
> Yo can't submit 2 different EOIs, but what you can do is express your interest about two different visas in your current EOI. You can do that only if you haven't received any visa invitation yet.
> So, if I'm not wrong, you should go through your EOI on line and modify it, expressing your interest about the 190 visa.
> I hope it helps
> Check also this http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/files/2013/05/Booklet-11-SkillSelect.pdf


Sorry Mate, but I disagree with you. We can file multiple EOIs. I myself submitted two EOIs one for 189 and one for 190 with SA as intended state of migration selected. Apart from that , I had applied two SS simultaneously one for VIC and one for SA(victoria dont require to have EOI already submitted,you can create one and share the EOI number with them after approval). After getting VIC SS, I withdraw my SS appplication from SA by mailing them and removing my EOI. Create my EOI for VIC and got the invitation after 2 days.

Having said that, you can definitely have more than 1 active EOIs, 2 most proably.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## akshay1229

mamunmaziz said:


> yes sme team.


Then its okay to send docs to new CO.


----------



## arsyeed

saintkamy said:


> Hello everyone
> I have query about traveling to australia after visa is granted.
> Im planning to fly with emirates karachi-dubai-adelaide.
> Will there be any issue in travel because of lebel free visa?


Tahi Air is the best and cheep among all air line 

http://www.thaiairways.com/
:plane:


----------



## Firetoy

Maybe you are right Karan, but read this other post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...830-multiple-eoi-eoi-multiple-visa-types.html



kmann said:


> Sorry Mate, but I disagree with you. We can file multiple EOIs. I myself submitted two EOIs one for 189 and one for 190 with SA as intended state of migration selected. Apart from that , I had applied two SS simultaneously one for VIC and one for SA(victoria dont require to have EOI already submitted,you can create one and share the EOI number with them after approval). After getting VIC SS, I withdraw my SS appplication from SA by mailing them and removing my EOI. Create my EOI for VIC and got the invitation after 2 days.
> 
> Having said that, you can definitely have more than 1 active EOIs, 2 most proably.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> Maybe you are right Karan, but read this other post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...830-multiple-eoi-eoi-multiple-visa-types.html


Well I kinda disagree with this till I see a government document regarding this.. It all depends on state to state like for Victoria you can apply for state sponsorship with Subclass 189 so it means you are eligible to apply for 189 as well as 190 with one EOI.. However in many different states like SA you need to provide a dedicated EOI and I am sure everyone would be happy to get the state sponsorship but people have to keep their options open..:typing:


----------



## rockzstaa

*How to Contact DIAC*

Its been 71 Days since i applied for 189 but i have not heard anything from DIAC (no case officer has been assigned yet) Is this normal or do i need to contact DIAC.. If i do have to ... what is the best way to contact them.... Any information provided will be appreciated.

:ranger: :boink: layball: :frusty:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rockzstaa said:


> Its been 71 Days since i applied for 189 but i have not heard anything from DIAC (no case officer has been assigned yet) Is this normal or do i need to contact DIAC.. If i do have to ... what is the best way to contact them.... Any information provided will be appreciated.
> 
> :ranger: :boink: layball: :frusty:


84 days without a CO uke: I beat your record mate..

However, since you are a onshore applicant, its a bit unusual.

+611300364613..

Here is the number, call them tomorrow.:typing: if you have a CO assigned.


----------



## itsmeganesh

Ani.pepe said:


> yes you can do that.





ssaditya said:


> I am still waiting for my indian police clearence it has been 3 weeks...is it good to attach my reciept??



ssaditya,
If you need PCC urgent then get help from agent. I did same and get it in a week.


----------



## Ani.pepe

itsmeganesh said:


> ssaditya,
> If you need PCC urgent then get help from agent. I did same and get it in a week.


Ganesh, did your CO ask for any documents???


----------



## itsmeganesh

Ani.pepe said:


> Ganesh, did your CO ask for any documents???


He ask PCC and Birth Certificate (with English Translation) on 19th Sept and I have send in email and same docs are uploaded on visa website.


----------



## oz_prrules

saintkamy said:


> Hello everyone
> I have query about traveling to australia after visa is granted.
> Im planning to fly with emirates karachi-dubai-adelaide.
> Will there be any issue in travel because of lebel free visa?


just keep a printed copy of grant letter to be in safe side. you do not need visa lebel..


----------



## Deshdeep

Yuhuuh!! finally received my “*Golden eMail*” 

Although, I have been fairly quiet on the forum but I would like to thank you everyone for the suggestion whenever it was needed. I wish good luck for everyone. 

Thanks once again friends!!


----------



## itsmeganesh

Deshdeep said:


> Yuhuuh!! finally received my “*Golden eMail*”
> 
> Although, I have been fairly quiet on the forum but I would like to thank you everyone for the suggestion whenever it was needed. I wish good luck for everyone.
> 
> Thanks once again friends!!


Congratulations Deshdeep lane:lane:lane:


----------



## roposh

Deshdeep said:


> Yuhuuh!! finally received my “Golden eMail”
> 
> Although, I have been fairly quiet on the forum but I would like to thank you everyone for the suggestion whenever it was needed. I wish good luck for everyone.
> 
> Thanks once again friends!!


Congrats deshdeep... u must have got ur email on friday..right? Or do they also issue granta on weekends.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Deshdeep said:


> Yuhuuh!! finally received my “*Golden eMail*”
> 
> Although, I have been fairly quiet on the forum but I would like to thank you everyone for the suggestion whenever it was needed. I wish good luck for everyone.
> 
> Thanks once again friends!!


Congrats Deshdeep


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

Hope we will be receiving the golden e-mail during this new week.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

Hope we will be receiving the golden e-mail during this new week.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## AM

all the best


----------



## akshay1229

itsmeganesh said:


> ssaditya,
> If you need PCC urgent then get help from agent. I did same and get it in a week.


In India, for PCC, agent system is no more. Normally, if ur current address and passport address is same, you can get PCC in just few hours. If not, it may take time.
Secondly, if u r applying for PCC from overseas,it takes few weeks.


----------



## ssaditya

Deshdeep said:


> Yuhuuh!! finally received my “*Golden eMail*”
> 
> Although, I have been fairly quiet on the forum but I would like to thank you everyone for the suggestion whenever it was needed. I wish good luck for everyone.
> 
> Thanks once again friends!!



congrats buddy


----------



## iamafreak

prazol687 said:


> everyone seems to have been granted a visa when will i a Case officer???


looks like we two are in the same boat


----------



## Visa for me

Here's hoping for a grant this week


----------



## Visa for me

Can't update my signature yet but my timeline is Structural Eng 233214, Skills Assessment(06/06/13), AU PCC(30/07/13), IELTS General(03/08/13) L9 R8 W9 S9, IR PCC(27/08/13), EOI(16/08/13), Inv​(19/08/13) 75pts, Lodged(23/08/13), Meds(02/09/13), CO Allocated? Grant?


----------



## ozstyle

jogiyogi said:


> Anyone has any idea if Dubai/UAE is a high risk country? Does application of this country goes through ASIO check?
> 
> Any UAE applicant here, could please update on this.



Applicants are Judged by their Nationality irrespective from whr its lodged from.
A non-uae National who is born and bought up and lived in UAE for all his/her life would go thru SC check by ASIO and would take more time (appox. 12months) as the background checks on the applicant would apply for both countries.


----------



## ozstyle

mamunmaziz said:


> From last couple of Mönths wheever I send e.mail to CO, somebody else replied from team 2 adelied, is it mean My CO chenged alredy?


Whts the Initials of your CO from [email protected] Adelied?


----------



## sahil772

oz_prrules said:


> just keep a printed copy of grant letter to be in safe side. you do not need visa lebel..


Hi Guys,

wht do u mean by visa free label... Do they not print visa in the passport? Can anybody tell me what is process after u get grant email.


----------



## sahil772

Deshdeep said:


> Yuhuuh!! finally received my “*Golden eMail*”
> 
> Although, I have been fairly quiet on the forum but I would like to thank you everyone for the suggestion whenever it was needed. I wish good luck for everyone.
> 
> Thanks once again friends!!


Congrats Deshdeep....


----------



## shyam

Deshdeep said:


> Yuhuuh!! finally received my “*Golden eMail*”
> 
> Although, I have been fairly quiet on the forum but I would like to thank you everyone for the suggestion whenever it was needed. I wish good luck for everyone.
> 
> Thanks once again friends!!


Congratulations Deshdeep.
Can you please help us updating your signature with your timeline.


----------



## shyam

sahil772 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> wht do u mean by visa free label... Do they not print visa in the passport? Can anybody tell me what is process after u get grant email.


You can carry the Visa grant letter. The information is updated in their systems at all the entry check points. Once you arrive in Australia you can get Visa lable printed in your passport.


----------



## sahil772

Hi Guys,

I have stayed 1 day in UAE as my flight had halt while going to UK from India. Do u think it is important to mention that in form 80 travel history.

I did come out of the Airport and stayed 1 day in dubai and immigration stamp was affixed on my passport.

Cheers


----------



## itisme

I got invited in Sub class 189 under Software Developer category. 
I lodged my application on 19th August. 
I have a query in filling FORM 80. 
My Application for B1 was rejected last year (September 2012) (But there is no entry on my passport as rejection). 
Also, US immigration department did not provide any specific reason for the rejection. 
my Query is... 
Should I mention this incident in my FORM 80 (Question 57 under Part H - Character details)? If so, What can I provide as a reason for Refusal? 
Please help me with the same so that I can upload Form 80 too.


----------



## rebecca-j-green

sahil772 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have stayed 1 day in UAE as my flight had halt while going to UK from India. Do u think it is important to mention that in form 80 travel history.
> 
> I did come out of the Airport and stayed 1 day in dubai and immigration stamp was affixed on my passport.
> 
> Cheers


I've done a few 1 night stays like that and cruises with only 1 day in a port etc and my agent advised me to include everything that is in passport but for not to worry too much about the EU one day travel which I don't get stamps for.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## sahil772

rebecca-j-green said:


> I've done a few 1 night stays like that and cruises with only 1 day in a port etc and my agent advised me to include everything that is in passport but for not to worry too much about the EU one day travel which I don't get stamps for.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Thanks Rebecca...


----------



## sahil772

shyam said:


> You can carry the Visa grant letter. The information is updated in their systems at all the entry check points. Once you arrive in Australia you can get Visa lable printed in your passport.


Thanks Shyam....


----------



## CaptainR

sahil772 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have stayed 1 day in UAE as my flight had halt while going to UK from India. Do u think it is important to mention that in form 80 travel history.
> 
> I did come out of the Airport and stayed 1 day in dubai and immigration stamp was affixed on my passport.
> 
> Cheers


Yes, that goes in your travel history if you made an entry.


----------



## anshuashu

my agent just called me up n told me dat he has contacted my CO..n d rply was " file is under process"..did anyone rcvd d same response from their CO? how much time wil dey take now??? ny grants after d same response???

hope most of us gets D grants tomrw


----------



## tds2013

ivetka233 said:


> jEE YOU MADE IT, CONGRATS! Welcome to the club


Thank you dear.....im excited and nervous at the same time


----------



## CaptainR

rebecca-j-green said:


> I've done a few 1 night stays like that and cruises with only 1 day in a port etc and my agent advised me to include everything that is in passport but for not to worry too much about the EU one day travel which I don't get stamps for.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


My line of work is passenger ships and luckily I've kept spreadsheets of my travel history/ports of call, so attached the 30+ pages of 10 year travel history with my form 80. 
Not sure what they do with the information.


----------



## CaptainR

imranhassan852 said:


> CaptainR,
> 
> first of all its a good initiative to share all information here.
> 
> I got invited on 16-Sep-13 and i hav completed my visa application after filling out 17 pages. But I am stuck at payment page. My credit card has a limit of AUD1600 and I have to pay AUD6100. I dont hav any option to pay full amount in one go however I can do it in smaller chuncks.
> Can you plz share whether paying amount in small batches will work or I have to go for it in a single step?
> 
> i hav been searching this query at entire DIAC website during past 5 days but could find any clue.
> 
> replies appreciated.


You can transfer the additional amount to your credit card before you use it, that's what I did. You cannot pay in batches sadly.


----------



## CaptainR

smtouseef said:


> Thanks captain !! I was going through spreadsheet you provided.. I saw some guys got CO allocated who had recently lodged their application but earlier guys still waiting for CO ??


I think that's just luck of the draw to be honest. The only time that priority is given based on points and occupation is during the EOI stage. After application it is just based on the criteria I listed earlier.


----------



## ivetka233

tds2013 said:


> Thank you dear.....im excited and nervous at the same time


Why nervous,,is great in australia,, come to brisbane will help you, i live there nearly 7 y


----------



## CaptainR

itisme said:


> I got invited in Sub class 189 under Software Developer category.
> I lodged my application on 19th August.
> I have a query in filling FORM 80.
> My Application for B1 was rejected last year (September 2012) (But there is no entry on my passport as rejection).
> Also, US immigration department did not provide any specific reason for the rejection.
> my Query is...
> Should I mention this incident in my FORM 80 (Question 57 under Part H - Character details)? If so, What can I provide as a reason for Refusal?
> Please help me with the same so that I can upload Form 80 too.


You should have mentioned it during the application for lodging your visa as the question was asked there and again in Form 80. Whilst immoral perhaps worth not mentioning on your form 80 if you omitted it on you application, although if DIAC do find out subsequently it could be your downfall.


----------



## smtouseef

CaptainR said:


> I think that's just luck of the draw to be honest. The only time that priority is given based on points and occupation is during the EOI stage. After application it is just based on the criteria I listed earlier.


Don't know when will our luck sparkle .. 
Any idea about what is current status of CO allocations ?? Did last month applicants got CO? 
What is the standard time to get grant after CO allocation if all documents r in place ??


----------



## JaxSantiago

sahil772 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have stayed 1 day in UAE as my flight had halt while going to UK from India. Do u think it is important to mention that in form 80 travel history.
> 
> I did come out of the Airport and stayed 1 day in dubai and immigration stamp was affixed on my passport.
> 
> Cheers


The rule of thumb I used as a guide in filling out Form 80 was:

"As long as there is a stamp in the passport showing departure or arrival, put it in"

:faint:


----------



## kmann

smtouseef said:


> Don't know when will our luck sparkle ..
> Any idea about what is current status of CO allocations ?? Did last month applicants got CO?
> What is the standard time to get grant after CO allocation if all documents r in place ??


Official allocation time for CO allocation for 190 is 4-5 weeks and may be 6-8 weeks for 189 after you lodged your VISA application. From your signature it seems you have lodged your VISA in september only. I would suggest you to wait for at least 4 weeks. Grant is purely on case by case basis. I have seen cases where an applicant has got grant within 1.5 months, and in some cases it make take anywhere between 2 -3 months.

It all depends upon your luck and your case.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## itisme

I haven't come accross any question related to Refusal of visas while lodging the applicaiton. Can you please help me with the question you are refering to?


----------



## akshay1229

itisme said:


> I haven't come accross any question related to Refusal of visas while lodging the applicaiton. Can you please help me with the question you are refering to?


Same here in my case, I haven't also come across these questions while lodging visa. So just mention In form 80 about rejection, and state that American embassy hasn't stated any particular reason. 

I had been refused UK student visa due to insufficient funds for my survival. I have mentioned in form 80 but not submitted yet. Waiting for CO to ask for. Sometimes, I have read many threads, CO hasn't asked for form 80.


----------



## tds2013

ivetka233 said:


> Why nervous,,is great in australia,, come to brisbane will help you, i live there nearly 7 y


Thanks ivetka...will give you a buzz when i come there...


----------



## tds2013

surinsin said:


> Many Many Many Congrats....Enjoy the moment...


thanks surin...


----------



## smtouseef

kmann said:


> Official allocation time for CO allocation for 190 is 4-5 weeks and may be 6-8 weeks for 189 after you lodged your VISA application. From your signature it seems you have lodged your VISA in september only. I would suggest you to wait for at least 4 weeks. Grant is purely on case by case basis. I have seen cases where an applicant has got grant within 1.5 months, and in some cases it make take anywhere between 2 -3 months.
> 
> It all depends upon your luck and your case.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Thanks for the crisp info !! Any specific reason for 190 getting CO earlier than 189 ??


----------



## alihasan

JaxSantiago said:


> The rule of thumb I used as a guide in filling out Form 80 was:
> 
> "As long as there is a stamp in the passport showing departure or arrival, put it in"
> 
> :faint:


Same here. I spent more than three hours in documenting the sixty or so stamps. Hope it was worth it.


----------



## sahil772

Thanx Rebecca, Captain, Jax and Ali for ur valuable inputs. I will show that in form 80.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## ind2oz

shyam said:


> You can carry the Visa grant letter. The information is updated in their systems at all the entry check points. Once you arrive in Australia you can get Visa lable printed in your passport.


It is always better to carry a print of Grant letter with you, though Aus authorities don't need it as they verify that online against your passport. Transiting countries might ask for some time. Also Indian immigration officials might ask for at the time of immigration check.


----------



## zippy24

Monring mates..

Hope for a good start in this new week.

I am in 41* not out. I don't want to score more

CO please knock me out


----------



## kmann

smtouseef said:


> Thanks for the crisp info !! Any specific reason for 190 getting CO earlier than 189 ??


Yes, since 190 is sponsored by states, they gets higher priority over 189.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## joejohn

ojhaa said:


> Now back to further plans is there anybody who is planning an immediate trip short one for activation or final
> 
> or every one is planning to hold till Jan 14 ?


I'm planning to fly in Nov... I know its bad time, but I can't hold till Jan or Feb


----------



## alihasan

zippy24 said:


> Monring mates..
> 
> Hope for a good start in this new week.
> 
> I am in 41* not out. I don't want to score more
> 
> CO please knock me out


Morning. Hoping to see COs and grants for everyone soon. I am on my fifth week now (190 applicant, front loaded everything). Going to call DIAC by the end of the week if I don't get an email from the CO.


----------



## grvijay

Fransta said:


> Same lodgement date as you - July 15.
> 
> When you receive your visa grant, I shall feel happy too, because it means mine is on the way. Hehee.
> 
> Any one from mid July or 15th July lodgement who has already received their grant? I have front loaded all required documents. I have not heard from my CO at all (not even sure if I have already been allocated one).
> 
> This is so nerve wrecking. Waiting, waiting .......


I have lodged on July 19th and got response from CO asking for additional documents for my partner on Sep 8th. Documents were acknolwedged and waiting for my partner's medical to be cleared. 

So...waiting for the golden email....:fingerscrossed:
Vj


----------



## grvijay

GM Everyone,
Hope you all had a nice weekend...
Lets hope and wish for the folks in this form be receiving the golden e-mail during this new week.

Relax and keep refreshing your email
Vj


----------



## Colombo

grvijay said:


> GM Everyone,
> Hope you all had a nice weekend...
> Lets hope and wish for the folks in this form be receiving the golden e-mail during this new week.
> 
> Relax and keep refreshing your email
> Vj


Yeh true. ....


----------



## rockzstaa

I just called DIBPA (Former DIAC ) and found out that my case have been forwarded to TEAM 8... CO not assigned Yet... Anyway Does anybody have any idea about Team 8... Thank You...
:fencing:


----------



## rockzstaa

Rocky Balboa said:


> 84 days without a CO uke: I beat your record mate..
> 
> However, since you are a onshore applicant, its a bit unusual.
> 
> +611300364613..
> 
> Here is the number, call them tomorrow.:typing: if you have a CO assigned.


Thank you Very much... called them today and found out... that my files are forwarded to Team 8....


----------



## shift_move

Seniors 
Some help please. When I log into my evisa page, I see that status against my wife's evidence of language ability as 'required'. 

What dies that mean. I will not receive any email as I applied through an agent and I am yet to call my agent. 

Just curios if a co has been assigned.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*grants or co allocation*

guys any news of grant or co allocation ............pls update if anyone get asap


----------



## ram2013

Seems like start of the week is dry.
May be CO still in weekend mood or this month quota finish

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## urn

I am on the same boat Ankita..

Desperately waiting for kind CO


----------



## srinu_srn

Today I called DIAC and operator told that my CO team is brisbane Team 34. I asked about the CO name and he told that 'MW', also he mentioned that sometimes CO will change. He did not tell any details and he always telling if anything required CO will call you.


----------



## Ani.pepe

srinu_srn said:


> Today I called DIAC and operator told that my CO team is brisbane Team 34. I asked about the CO name and he told that 'MW', also he mentioned that sometimes CO will change. He did not tell any details and he always telling if anything required CO will call you.


When did you lodge your visa? Sorry I can view your signature as am checking this on a phone


----------



## terminator1

just got to know that i have been allocated to this team.


----------



## srinu_srn

on 01-Aug-13. Please see my signature below.


----------



## Ani.pepe

srinu_srn said:


> on 01-Aug-13. Please see my signature below.


Thanks.I cannot view signatures as am accessing the site on my phone. All the best for your application. I applied on 14 Aug so my co should be allocated soon too hopefully.


----------



## JaxSantiago

Not sure if I've asked this before... but do you guys upload scanned copies of payslips, employment contract and income tax statements before the CO allocation? Or you wait until the CO asks for it?


----------



## imugly

imugly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am happy to join this thread and have some queries, Hope to have your advices.
> 
> - Invited on 15 Jul for Sub 189
> - Visa lodged on 11 Aug
> - Med check about a month ago
> - Got PCC certificate from National Police and upload to eVisa. -> it should be ok, shouldn't it ?
> - I see in the eVisa it shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" for all family of 4 members. My kids ( 18 months and 2 months ) showed this status some weeks ago but mine and my wife status just change today from "Organise your health examinations" Does it mean we are all clear now for Med check ?
> 
> - Recently I have heard some change on Experience recognized from DIAC and ACS. My SA by ACS done in Mar 2013 showing I have 8 years of experience. I claim max point of 8 years for experience out side Aus in EOI. Would it have any problem for my case ?
> - Any one applied on 11 Aug or later got CO assigned and direct grant for 189 ? I know some 190 people lodge application in first week or second week of Aug got Granted already.
> 
> Hope to hear from you all.
> 
> Thanks and have a nice weekend.
> 
> Imugly


Hi all, 

Could anyone help to advise me on these queries. Thanks lot. Imugly


----------



## Colombo

JaxSantiago said:


> Not sure if I've asked this before... but do you guys upload scanned copies of payslips, employment contract and income tax statements before the CO allocation? Or you wait until the CO asks for it?


Dear Jax

I have uploaded all the docs before hand.
Hope itll lead for a speedy grant

Cheers
XXX


----------



## Colombo

alihasan said:


> Morning. Hoping to see COs and grants for everyone soon. I am on my fifth week now (190 applicant, front loaded everything). Going to call DIAC by the end of the week if I don't get an email from the CO.


Yeh


----------



## imugly

JaxSantiago said:


> Not sure if I've asked this before... but do you guys upload scanned copies of payslips, employment contract and income tax statements before the CO allocation? Or you wait until the CO asks for it?


Hi, the idea of this is to prove your employment history, experience...if you have enough employment certificate, reference letter...to prove this, then u dont need, otherwise you can go ahead to upload. Cheers.


----------



## zippy24

JaxSantiago said:


> Not sure if I've asked this before... but do you guys upload scanned copies of payslips, employment contract and income tax statements before the CO allocation? Or you wait until the CO asks for it?


JaxSantiago,

Its always good to upload your employment related documents upfront mate.


----------



## zippy24

Ani.pepe said:


> Thanks.I cannot view signatures as am accessing the site on my phone. All the best for your application. I applied on 14 Aug so my co should be allocated soon too hopefully.


Ani.pepe,
Even i applied on 14th Aug hopefully we should get CO by next week:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sazzad H

Hello, i am new to this grp. I have lodged my 190 application on 12th Sept,2013 through an agent from Bangladesh. Can anyone pls tell me when possibly i can get my CO? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ani.pepe

zippy24 said:


> Ani.pepe,
> Even i applied on 14th Aug hopefully we should get CO by next week:fingerscrossed:


Yes hopefully


----------



## itsmeganesh

zippy24 said:


> Ani.pepe,
> Even i applied on 14th Aug hopefully we should get CO by next week:fingerscrossed:


Hi All,

Only Suggestion, Upload all the required docs along with PCC and Medical before CO allocation. This will help to get grant sooner.


----------



## ringoranger

Hi All,


I am glad that I have found this forum.
Just new here and would like to share my timeline as well.


263111 | 18 Mar 2013 - submitted DOCS to ACS | 27 Apr 2013 - IELTS | 18 Jun 2013 - ACS result out | 09 Sep 2013 - Lodged EOI Visa 190 | 10 Sep 2013 SA SS for visa 190

Waiting for DIAC's invitation to lodge VISA.


----------



## Sazzad H

Hello Brothers, i am new to this grp. I have lodged my 190 application on 12th Sept,2013 through an agent from Bangladesh. Can any one pls suggest me when CO will possibly assign to my application. Thanks


----------



## itsmeganesh

Sazzad H said:


> Hello Brothers, i am new to this grp. I have lodged my 190 application on 12th Sept,2013 through an agent from Bangladesh. Can any one pls suggest me when CO will possibly assign to my application. Thanks


In 5 weeks time, Can you update your timelines in signature, this will gives us details idea abt you.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## akshay1229

Sazzad H said:


> Hello Brothers, i am new to this grp. I have lodged my 190 application on 12th Sept,2013 through an agent from Bangladesh. Can any one pls suggest me when CO will possibly assign to my application. Thanks


It will take 5 weeks as per standard allocation dates. Upload your docs beforehand. And attach maximum nos of proofs of education and work.


----------



## JaxSantiago

zippy24 said:


> JaxSantiago,
> 
> Its always good to upload your employment related documents upfront mate.


Ok. I can actually do this. I've already dug up some really old paylips, employment contract and income tax returns.

I now have some questions:

*Payslips*
- I'm assuming I don't have to produce a payslip for every month I was with a company. Is that right? Coz I have at least 3 months payslip for the 4 experiences/companies that ACS deemed relevant.

- Should I group the payslips by employer (3 payslips in 1 PDF file)?

- One of my employers sent only soft copy of the payslip. It's in PDF format and is password protected (I tried but couldn't remove the password). Can I upload this as is (put in the password as part of filename)? Or should I print and scan? I have no color printer though.. so my worry here is that I'd need to certify the print outs again (takes time and money).

*Employment Cert*
- I worked with one employer on contract basis for 6 years. I only had 2 contracts with them.. 1st to cover Year 1 and the other as for renewal. No contract was given for the subsequent years.. though I do have payslips to show. Is it fine if I were to upload just the 2 contracts?

*Income Tax*
- Again, not all can be found. I think I'm missing about 2 - 3 years (from years where ACS deemed my experience as relevant). I do have payslips that cover these period though.


----------



## sandhuaman

srinu_srn said:


> Today I called DIAC and operator told that my CO team is brisbane Team 34. I asked about the CO name and he told that 'MW', also he mentioned that sometimes CO will change. He did not tell any details and he always telling if anything required CO will call you.




congrats srinu srn............


----------



## sandhuaman

Sazzad H said:


> Hello, i am new to this grp. I have lodged my 190 application on 12th Sept,2013 through an agent from Bangladesh. Can anyone pls tell me when possibly i can get my CO? Thanks in advance.



welcome mate

within 5 weeks of lodgement


----------



## Vic2013

Hi all - a question - when meds get finalized do we need to inform the case officer? if so then what should be the content of the email ? I have also provided the CO with the PCC to which i just received the automated reply ...

Please advise seniors whether I should email or not.


----------



## itsmeganesh

Vic2013 said:


> Hi all - a question - when meds get finalized do we need to inform the case officer? if so then what should be the content of the email ? I have also provided the CO with the PCC to which i just received the automated reply ...
> 
> Please advise seniors whether I should email or not.


You need to upload/email medical receipts that you got from hospital as evidence.
Hospital will take care to submit report to DIAC.


----------



## dwh.ramana

*CO Assigned*

Hi Guyz,

just called up DIAC and got to know that CO has been assigned.

Fingers crossed and waiting for mail from CO.

CO Team : team 33 brisbane


anybody got the CO from same team, just to know what would CO expect.


----------



## mayankp

ivetka233 said:


> Why nervous,,is great in australia,, come to brisbane will help you, i live there nearly 7 y


Hey ivetka....I will be landing in Brisbane and living in Runcorn. Can we be in touch? Please PM your gtalk/skpe id.


----------



## sre375

dwh.ramana said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> just called up DIAC and got to know that CO has been assigned.
> 
> Fingers crossed and waiting for mail from CO.
> 
> CO Team : team 33 brisbane
> 
> 
> anybody got the CO from same team, just to know what would CO expect.


Got CO from the same team. Initials JL. What about you?

Don't know what to expect from this team though? Heard that they are a little slow.


----------



## dwh.ramana

*CO*



sre375 said:


> Got CO from the same team. Initials JL. What about you?
> 
> Don't know what to expect from this team though? Heard that they are a little slow.


When was your CO assigned?
did you get any mail from them?
I dont know the initials.


----------



## sre375

dwh.ramana said:


> When was your CO assigned?
> did you get any mail from them?
> I dont know the initials.


Its given in my signature man...18 Sep. Yes got a mail from them asking for certain documents. They only contact you if they need anything.


----------



## srinu_srn

Has anyone got CO with the initials 'MW' from Brisbane Team 34?


----------



## srinu_srn

Today I called DIAC and operator told that my CO team is brisbane Team 34. I asked about the CO name and he told that 'MW', also he mentioned that sometimes CO will change. He did not tell any details and he always telling if anything required CO will call you.


----------



## Vijay24

Vic2013 said:


> Hi all - a question - when meds get finalized do we need to inform the case officer? if so then what should be the content of the email ? I have also provided the CO with the PCC to which i just received the automated reply ...
> 
> Please advise seniors whether I should email or not.


Wait for a week and then you can inform your CO


----------



## Gurpreethm

Still no news from my CO sir

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ojhaa

No Grants today yet ? .......


----------



## Gurpreethm

Found another change at my eVisa page, I had uploaded my PCC on 16-Aug-13, earlier its recived date is 21-Aug, now date is showing 11-Sept.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## baba18

*HI*



JaxSantiago said:


> Ok. I can actually do this. I've already dug up some really old paylips, employment contract and income tax returns.
> 
> I now have some questions:
> 
> *Payslips*
> - I'm assuming I don't have to produce a payslip for every month I was with a company. Is that right? Coz I have at least 3 months payslip for the 4 experiences/companies that ACS deemed relevant.
> 
> - Should I group the payslips by employer (3 payslips in 1 PDF file)?
> 
> - One of my employers sent only soft copy of the payslip. It's in PDF format and is password protected (I tried but couldn't remove the password). Can I upload this as is (put in the password as part of filename)? Or should I print and scan? I have no color printer though.. so my worry here is that I'd need to certify the print outs again (takes time and money).
> 
> *Employment Cert*
> - I worked with one employer on contract basis for 6 years. I only had 2 contracts with them.. 1st to cover Year 1 and the other as for renewal. No contract was given for the subsequent years.. though I do have payslips to show. Is it fine if I were to upload just the 2 contracts?
> 
> *Income Tax*
> - Again, not all can be found. I think I'm missing about 2 - 3 years (from years where ACS deemed my experience as relevant). I do have payslips that cover these period though.


LIST OF DOCUMENTS TO UPLOAD WITH THE APPLICATION
(THIS INFORMATION IS GIVEN TO ME BY MY AGENT)

1. Pay slips - 3 every year (separate)
2. Form 16 - All the years
3. Bank statement - 3 Mth every year (separate)
4. Employment doc or cerf - Appointment letter, promotion letter, Bonus, letter, ID, etc 
5. Birth cerf
6. English language proof for wife - letter from college or university 
7. PCC
8. MEDICALS
9. Marriage cerf
10. Third year mark sheet or Convocation cerf for wife
11. Passport copy for all (which has spouse name mentioned on it)
12. All Qualification proofs
13. Reference letter given by your companies or statutory declaration with all job duties and all contact numbers (HR, office and superior) 

I hope i am not forgetting anything


----------



## Vic2013

So if meds are cleared should I inform my CO? that all requirements have been met from my end?
Or should I wait ? 

Because the PCC which was asked for still shows "requested" next to it.


----------



## zippy24

Gurpreethm said:


> Found another change at my eVisa page, I had uploaded my PCC on 16-Aug-13, earlier its recived date is 21-Aug, now date is showing 11-Sept.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Hppefully you will hear good news very soon mate...


----------



## amitso

One more "Dry Day" without any grant...


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Most of these documents were used for ACS as well.. can same be used or one needs to get a fresh documents Ex: Statuary Declaration or HR reference letter..


----------



## baba18

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Most of these documents were used for ACS as well.. can same be used or one needs to get a fresh documents Ex: Statuary Declaration or HR reference letter..


Same for Statuary Declaration or HR reference letter


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Any idea when 60 pointers will start getting invite.. I submitted for Developer prog for subclass 189 with 60 points on 13th Sep..


----------



## Liz21

Hi 

In the spreadsheet I can see Gulpak has got the grant today ...



amitso said:


> One more "Dry Day" without any grant...


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*grants or co allocation*

didnt anyone got grant today or so .,..........what happened . have anyone called diac for co allocation


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

gulpak congrats you got the grant ,.................... guys pl update as and when u get grants so that we get some motivation that diac officials are working


----------



## sandhuaman

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> didnt anyone got grant today or so .,..........what happened . have anyone called diac for co allocation



planning to call DIAC in this week


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

i think today ishaan and anchal will also get the grant


----------



## sandhuaman

congrats gulpak:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

and gtaark , sinuma , arsyeed ,raminbdjp also


----------



## miteshm82

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Any idea when 60 pointers will start getting invite.. I submitted for Developer prog for subclass 189 with 60 points on 13th Sep..


Allocation does not depend on Points claimed. You should get CO allocated on last week of October. It can be earlier but looking at present situation the process has slowed down. 

So keep patience, It will take maximum 3 months to get golden mail in your inbox if you have front loaded all the docs :biggrin1:


----------



## Birender

imugly said:


> Hi, the idea of this is to prove your employment history, experience...if you have enough employment certificate, reference letter...to prove this, then u dont need, otherwise you can go ahead to upload. Cheers.


you claimed all your work ex mentioned in ACS letter?


----------



## sandhuaman

Gurpreethm said:


> Found another change at my eVisa page, I had uploaded my PCC on 16-Aug-13, earlier its recived date is 21-Aug, now date is showing 11-Sept.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum



GRANT is on the way


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

sandhuaman said:


> GRANT is on the way


I jus pray everone should get grant asap god help us and boost diac officials to give grant to all applicants asap


----------



## zippy24

miteshm82 said:


> Allocation does not depend on Points claimed. You should get CO allocated on last week of October. It can be earlier but looking at present situation the process has slowed down.
> 
> So keep patience, It will take maximum 3 months to get golden mail in your inbox if you have front loaded all the docs :biggrin1:


Hi miteshm82,

Did you contact DIAC or agent about your status...

Its already 6the week for us.. 

I requested my agent to send a mail to DIAC.


----------



## sandhuaman

hi SOLARIK got CO ???????????????:juggle:


----------



## miteshm82

zippy24 said:


> Hi miteshm82,
> 
> Did you contact DIAC or agent about your status...
> 
> Its already 6the week for us..
> 
> I requested my agent to send a mail to DIAC.


No, We did not contact DIAC, My agent suggested to wait for 6 weeks. They will contact DIAC during 7th week if we do not hear anything from them. 

Moreover to this, one of my closed friend received CO's mail after finishing 6 weeks. There are few more candidates, who have applied for 190 visa in Aug, are waiting to get CO's mail. So just chilled.


----------



## shift_move

ojhaa said:


> No Grants today yet ? .......


I am surprised not to see at least one grant on this Monday. 
I guess a lot more coming over the week.
Good luck gyus!


----------



## anshuashu

anshuashu said:


> my agent just called me up n told me dat he has contacted my CO..n d rply was " file is under process"..did anyone rcvd d same response from their CO? how much time wil dey take now??? ny grants after d same response???
> 
> hope most of us gets D grants tomrw




seniors plz rply...m worried???


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

i jus called my agent and he told me that he cannot upload the documents on upfront basis as we are two applicants (me and my husband ) . so he said as and when CO will be appointed and as per case officer request he will provide him with the documents. i dont understand why he not uploading docs i have provided each and every doc to him in advance


----------



## miteshm82

anshuashu said:


> seniors plz rply...m worried???


Just chilled. You will get a golden mail very soon dear. 

Looking at CO's response, there is nothing to worry at this stage.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

miteshm82 said:


> No, We did not contact DIAC, My agent suggested to wait for 6 weeks. They will contact DIAC during 7th week if we do not hear anything from them.
> 
> Moreover to this, one of my closed friend received CO's mail after finishing 6 weeks. There are few more candidates, who have applied for 190 visa in Aug, are waiting to get CO's mail. So just chilled.


 same thing was replied by my agent when i called him today


----------



## sandhuaman

miteshm82 said:


> No, We did not contact DIAC, My agent suggested to wait for 6 weeks. They will contact DIAC during 7th week if we do not hear anything from them.
> 
> Moreover to this, one of my closed friend received CO's mail after finishing 6 weeks. There are few more candidates, who have applied for 190 visa in Aug, are waiting to get CO's mail. So just chilled.



planning to call DIAC in this week


----------



## solarik

sandhuaman said:


> hi SOLARIK got CO ???????????????:juggle:


hi, no CO. but I hope that co has been allocated already, just he keeps silence. and hope he is the good one :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sylvia_australia

sandhuaman said:


> hi SOLARIK got CO ???????????????:juggle:


Hello sir
Did you also apply for pta along with assessment to vrtassess


----------



## sandhuaman

can we check if co is allocated or not on this post lodgement inquiry form,ques no 3 what is the status of my application?????

on this link 

General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

waiting for the reply

welcome mithu


----------



## anshuashu

miteshm82 said:


> Just chilled. You will get a golden mail very soon dear.
> 
> Looking at CO's response, there is nothing to worry at this stage.




thanx for rplyng miteshm..ur rply is a great relief:biggrin1:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

sandhuaman said:


> planning to call DIAC in this week


when u will be calling diac do post the details he mentioned u


----------



## mithu93ku

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i jus called my agent and he told me that he cannot upload the documents on upfront basis as we are two applicants (me and my husband ) . so he said as and when CO will be appointed and as per case officer request he will provide him with the documents. i dont understand why he not uploading docs i have provided each and every doc to him in advance


Fire your agent! :mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## chargoesabroad

Hi all
Thought this might of interest to all those waiting to submit any documents after CO allocated, which I can see your agents are telling you to do and I don't know why they are telling you this because DIBPA (no longer called DIAC) state the following for 190 and 189 visas:

"If your application is in one of the categories listed below, you need to make sure all relevant information and required supporting documentation has been provided to us. This includes undertaking any required health and character clearances BEFORE your application is allocated:
Priority Group 3 (190)
Priority Group 4 (189) -lodged within one month of the dates listed in the Allocation table above"


----------



## sandhuaman

sylvia_australia said:


> Hello sir
> Did you also apply for pta along with assessment to vrtassess


welcome mate, 

i didnt understand ur question ?


----------



## chargoesabroad

sandhuaman said:


> can we check if co is allocated or not on this post lodgement inquiry form,ques no 3 what is the status of my application?????
> 
> on this link
> 
> General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


The responses are auto-generated signposting you to relevant links on the website. So not much use


----------



## miteshm82

sandhuaman said:


> can we check if co is allocated or not on this post lodgement inquiry form,ques no 3 what is the status of my application?????
> 
> on this link
> 
> General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> 
> waiting for the reply
> 
> welcome mithu


There is no way to know about allocation except a mail in your inbox.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

mithu93ku said:


> Fire your agent! :mad2::mad2::mad2:


he is tooo much as they are having so many applicants wid them .even when i tolds him that ui shud upload on upfront basis he refused ti do so


----------



## akshay1229

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> he is tooo much as they are having so many applicants wid them .even when i tolds him that ui shud upload on upfront basis he refused ti do so


wat's the total fees u paid to him and yet to be paid?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

akshay1229 said:


> wat's the total fees u paid to him and yet to be paid?


i paid total 1.8 lc and paid totally


----------



## mithu93ku

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i paid total 1.8 lc and paid totally


You could easily donate half of this amount to expat forum and get full assistance from here. 

...BTW... is your agent MARA registered or not?


----------



## baba18

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i paid total 1.8 lc and paid totally



:jaw::faint:


----------



## akshay1229

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i paid total 1.8 lc and paid totally


you can ask your TRN and password and u can upload docs urself. Ask him to give you password.
Because this agent system are not so reliable.. Is he MARA agent?


----------



## miteshm82

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> he is tooo much as they are having so many applicants wid them .even when i tolds him that ui shud upload on upfront basis he refused ti do so


Agents are used to avoid front load all the documents because they are sort of people who are working in traditional way. Previously in manual application the Health Examination report was valid for only 3 months, They don't know the situation has been changed and it is now valid for one year.

Moreover to this they are not much confident about the query that could be raised by CO, in fact no one should be over confident in this process though.

So majority of agents prefer to wait for the CO's advice for Medical and PCC. By doing so you will get maximum time to land to Australia. Front loading all the documents may disturb your plannings if your Visa grant delays in any case. 

So please keep patience and be positive for your process. Ultimately you are gonna say "der aaye durust aaye.."


----------



## shyam

Hi Guys,

One update from my side.

Today when i logged into my evisa page it had shown "The service is temporarily unavailable".

I have retried and now the status of the documents shows Received on each of them and the date is updated today. 

But the status of the *Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment* remains Required. 

I am bit nervous now. I have used the ACS of old format and that is assessed in the year April 2011. However, I have all the Bank statements, Payslips, IT return documents for my employment. I am in the same company for more than 4.8 yrs.

Now just waiting for my CO to come with document requests. 

I am a lot nervous


----------



## sandhuaman

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One update from my side.
> 
> Today when i logged into my evisa page it had shown "The service is temporarily unavailable".
> 
> I have retried and now the status of the documents shows Received on each of them and the date is updated today.
> 
> But the status of the *Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment* remains Required.
> 
> I am bit nervous now. I have used the ACS of old format and that is assessed in the year April 2011. However, I have all the Bank statements, Payslips, IT return documents for my employment. I am in the same company for more than 4.8 yrs.
> 
> Now just waiting for my CO to come with document requests.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a lot nervous



dont worry mate.everything will be k.


----------



## miteshm82

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i paid total 1.8 lc and paid totally



These amount is really huge. However we can not say it is not worth.

Most of the agents deny to provide our password to access application. There is a reason behind it. 

When they are charging you a fair amount of money, they would not take any risk that you can produce by accessing application. It is simple, When agents are taking responsibility of your case, why should they trust you?


----------



## mithu93ku

miteshm82 said:


> Agents are used to avoid front load all the documents because they are sort of people who are working in traditional way. Previously in manual application the Health Examination report was valid for only 3 months, They don't know the situation has been changed and it is now valid for one year.
> 
> Moreover to this they are not much confident about the query that could be raised by CO, in fact no one should be over confident in this process though.
> 
> So majority of agents prefer to wait for the CO's advice for Medical and PCC. By doing so you will get maximum time to land to Australia. Front loading all the documents may disturb your plannings if your Visa grant delays in any case.
> 
> So please keep patience and be positive for your process. Ultimately you are gonna say "der aaye durust aaye.."


Then, what are you suggesting *ANKITAKHARBANDA*??


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

dont knw whats happening really worried about all this .................:suspicious::mad2::shocked: and atlast i can jusray2:


----------



## sandhuaman

now a days 

applying for immigration for australia is not a difficult one.everything is available on the immigration sites.just few days of hardwork is needed from applicant for preparing for lodging application.


----------



## akshay1229

miteshm82 said:


> These amount is really huge. However we can not say it is not worth.
> 
> Most of the agents deny to provide our password to access application. There is a reason behind it.
> 
> When they are charging you a fair amount of money, they would not take any risk that you can produce by accessing application. It is simple, When agents are taking responsibility of your case, why should they trust you?


Infact, agent are not taking any responsibility. They are just interested in making money. I live in Gujarat, where normally agent charges 80-90K for Aus PR.


----------



## baba18

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> dont knw whats happening really worried about all this .................:suspicious::mad2::shocked: and atlast i can jusray2:


Dont worry everything will be very good have patience and ray2:


----------



## anshuashu

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> he is tooo much as they are having so many applicants wid them .even when i tolds him that ui shud upload on upfront basis he refused ti do so



hey ankita!! d agents are least bothered as dey have huge numbr of applications with dem..its their routine work n dey knw hw n wen to upload d docs..don't panic..be patient...


----------



## mithu93ku

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> dont knw whats happening really worried about all this .................:suspicious::mad2::shocked: and atlast i can jusray2:


As you have paid fully, you must push him to upload all of your documents and do medicals ! :fingerscrossed:

Otherwise, notice him that you are going to fire him.


----------



## Gurpreethm

My application status change from 'In Progress' to 'Application recived'

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## akshay1229

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> dont knw whats happening really worried about all this .................:suspicious::mad2::shocked: and atlast i can jusray2:


anyways..dont worry...everything is gonna better than yesterday. just chill....and simply DONT WORRY...


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Gurpreethm said:


> My application status change from 'In Progress' to 'Application recived'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


ur grant letter is on the way al d best


----------



## miteshm82

mithu93ku said:


> Then, what are you suggesting *ANKITAKHARBANDA*??


I would suggest to wait at least for 7 weeks post your lodgement. If you do not hear from your CO or Agent, Call DIAC.


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> My application status change from 'In Progress' to 'Application recived'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Do not worry ! It's a system glitch.


----------



## tihor

mithu93ku said:


> Do not worry ! It's a system glitch.


Yep, definitely a system glitch. I think "Application received" status is before "In Progress" status. Your status can't go back


----------



## mithu93ku

miteshm82 said:


> I would suggest to wait at least for 7 weeks post your lodgement. If you do not hear from your CO or Agent, Call DIAC.


Loads of folks got grant within this time-frame and you are suggesting to wait for start uploading documents.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

miteshm82 said:


> Allocation does not depend on Points claimed. You should get CO allocated on last week of October. It can be earlier but looking at present situation the process has slowed down.
> 
> So keep patience, It will take maximum 3 months to get golden mail in your inbox if you have front loaded all the docs :biggrin1:


I have not received the Invite to apply as yet.. Just applied for EOI.. No Invite yet.


----------



## imugly

Birender said:


> you claimed all your work ex mentioned in ACS letter?


Hi Birender, 

U r asking my case. Yes. My acs letter in march 13 saying 8 years of ex. Old acs letter doesnot metion deeming date. I claimed all in eoi in march, got invited in july, lodged application on 11aug. I read somewhere in the forum advised that as long as i have valid old acs format lettter, i should be fine and no 2 years of experience deduction.


----------



## urn

*Bridging "B" Visa?*

Hi Guys,

I am currently on Bridging "A" visa and want to lodge Bridging "B" because I am travelling overseas in two weeks time. 

What is the fastest ways of applying Bridging visa?
How long does it takes?
Do we email, post or in person for application?

I would like to thank you in advance for your support.

Kind regards


----------



## ramanj

Hey I had uploaded PCC on 16th Sep on evisa page and today the status changed from required to received  Is it auto changed or CO does?


----------



## mithu93ku

ramanj said:


> Hey I had uploaded PCC on 16th Sep on evisa page and today the status changed from required to received  Is it auto changed or CO does?


What is the received date?


----------



## ramanj

mithu93ku said:


> What is the received date?


23 Sep thats is today's date


----------



## Gurpreethm

mithu93ku said:


> Do not worry ! It's a system glitch.


Back to 'In Progress'

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## sylvia_australia

hey friends


i got my invitation from DIAC but no email from NSW till now. I got email at 12.25 pm indian standard time.

Do not understand what to do now due to excitment

Timelines are 
Vetassess .3 may - 08 aug
NSW 28 august to 23 september


----------



## mithu93ku

. So do not worry getting such changes in e-visa page. 


Gurpreethm said:


> Back to 'In Progress'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## urn

Hi Guys,

I am currently on Bridging "A" visa and want to lodge Bridging "B" because I am travelling overseas in two weeks time. 

What is the fastest ways of applying Bridging visa?
How long does it takes?
Do we email, post or in person for application?

I would like to thank you in advance for your support.

Kind regards


----------



## urn

Hi Guys,

I am currently on Bridging "A" visa and want to lodge Bridging "B" because I am travelling overseas in two weeks time. 

What is the fastest ways of applying Bridging visa?
How long does it takes?
Do we email, post or in person for application?

I would like to thank you in advance for your support.

Kind regards


----------



## mithu93ku

ramanj said:


> 23 Sep thats is today's date


Then, it is your CO. :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## miteshm82

mithu93ku said:


> Loads of folks got grant within this time-frame and you are suggesting to wait for start uploading documents.


Mithu, I am suggesting to wait if all the docs are uploaded. If you are ready with all the documents, you should not wait to upload it.


----------



## srinu_srn

Has anyone got CO with the initials 'MW' from Brisbane Team 34?


----------



## ramanj

mithu93ku said:


> Then, it is your CO. :drum::drum::drum:


Hope so CO may be back to my long pending application


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Any grants


----------



## tihor

mithu93ku said:


> Then, it is your CO. :drum::drum::drum:


hmm.. I am not sure if it is CO. 

I have uploaded my US PCC on 16/09 and all the while it was showing "Required" status. Just today it changed to "Received" and with the date as 23/09. Does it mean CO was allocated to my case as well?


----------



## manan_1986

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i jus called my agent and he told me that he cannot upload the documents on upfront basis as we are two applicants (me and my husband ) . so he said as and when CO will be appointed and as per case officer request he will provide him with the documents. i dont understand why he not uploading docs i have provided each and every doc to him in advance


Can someone send the google spread sheet i need to update my grant date..
Thank You


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

manan_1986 said:


> Can someone send the google spread sheet i need to update my grant date..
> Thank You


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0

ITS ALREADY DONE


----------



## Birender

imugly said:


> Hi Birender,
> 
> U r asking my case. Yes. My acs letter in march 13 saying 8 years of ex. Old acs letter doesnot metion deeming date. I claimed all in eoi in march, got invited in july, lodged application on 11aug. I read somewhere in the forum advised that as long as i have valid old acs format lettter, i should be fine and no 2 years of experience deduction.


Nice. Then how come only 60 points?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Again day finished without any result pray for the next day


----------



## sre375

Hi folks

Just make sure that you don't send any compressed files to your CO (Winzip etc). 
Got a mail from CO today requesting for documents to be sent in PDF, since they could not open the zipped folders.


----------



## mithu93ku

tihor said:


> hmm.. I am not sure if it is CO.
> 
> I have uploaded my US PCC on 16/09 and all the while it was showing "Required" status. Just today it changed to "Received" and with the date as 23/09. Does it mean CO was allocated to my case as well?


Sure!


----------



## chargoesabroad

shyam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> One update from my side.
> 
> Today when i logged into my evisa page it had shown "The service is temporarily unavailable".
> 
> I have retried and now the status of the documents shows Received on each of them and the date is updated today.
> 
> But the status of the *Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment* remains Required.
> 
> I am bit nervous now. I have used the ACS of old format and that is assessed in the year April 2011. However, I have all the Bank statements, Payslips, IT return documents for my employment. I am in the same company for more than 4.8 yrs.
> 
> Now just waiting for my CO to come with document requests.
> 
> I am a lot nervous



Mine did the same thing but its all back to as it was now, think it was a system glitch


----------



## imugly

Birender said:


> Nice. Then how come only 60 points?


Because i have only 60 max, my ielts is not high enough to get point. Zero point for english and i did not retake ielts but lodge eoi anyways. Any comment on acs letter?


----------



## felix2020

Do onshore applicants get quicker CO allocation than offshore applicants. There is no specific guideline about it on DIAC site.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> Sure!


Mithu, Its not true. I uploaded my Form 80 and PCC on the first week of August and date changed to received on August 21. Till today, no CO assigned to my case and no response from Team 2.:smash::smash::smash::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## shift_move

sre375 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Just make sure that you don't send any compressed files to your CO (Winzip etc).
> Got a mail from CO today requesting for documents to be sent in PDF, since they could not open the zipped folders.


more elobarated below....

Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application


----------



## Birender

imugly said:


> Because i have only 60 max, my ielts is not high enough to get point. Zero point for english and i did not retake ielts but lodge eoi anyways. Any comment on acs letter?


Nope. Acs thing is fine. Though there are some cases in where the CO deducted work ex. But till now there is 4 like that. To contradict that there are multiple cases where grants were issues. 

I also have old ACS letter and claimed all the work ex (2 yrs 11 months + additional docs to make it 3 yrs when i got invited).


----------



## Rocky Balboa

felix2020 said:


> Do onshore applicants get quicker CO allocation than offshore applicants. There is no specific guideline about it on DIAC site.


Yes, generally it is the trend. However, there is no hard and fast rule. Not all cases are treated in the same way by DIBPA. Your signature shows you already lodged an application TOMORROW. do you time travel? If yes, when WILL I GET THE GRANT? :smash:


----------



## Firetoy

Hey guys, talking about employment documents, I only uploaded a letter from my former company and my resume. No payslips, although I have them, but EA did not ask me for them when I assessed my experience with them, so I decided to wait till CO asks for them. The question is, if I upload them now, should I also upload their translations into English?? So much money again.....


----------



## PDHUNT

Hi All,
Any CO or Grant today ??
I am hoping some grants as this is the second last Monday of the September(a grant month).


----------



## soumyasingh

PDHUNT said:


> Hi All,
> Any CO or Grant today ??
> I am hoping some grants as this is the second last Monday of the September(a grant month).


Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## RNAussie

*Work experience*

Hi guys,

I have 11 month experience (27/8/12 - 21/7/13) as a registered nurse in Australia. Also I have work experience as an assistant in nursing (closely related nominating occupation).

In order to claim work experience 5 points test, does DIAC consider my work experience as an ASSITANT IN NURSING OR ONLY REGISTERED NURSE COUNTED?

In addition, the booklet 6 indicates "...Australian employment in nominating occupation OR CLOSELY RELATED NOMINATING OCCUPATION in exactly 12 months of work period."


----------



## terminator1

i got allocated to the notorious team (team 34) on 12th. Got to know through a call that i made...
is anyone else allocated to the same team?


----------



## sre375

terminator1 said:


> i got allocated to the notorious team (team 34) on 12th. Got to know through a call that i made...
> is anyone else allocated to the same team?


Why notorious?


----------



## Vandna

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> ur grant letter is on the way al d best


Got CO today


----------



## imugly

Birender said:


> Nope. Acs thing is fine. Though there are some cases in where the CO deducted work ex. But till now there is 4 like that. To contradict that there are multiple cases where grants were issues.
> 
> I also have old ACS letter and claimed all the work ex (2 yrs 11 months + additional docs to make it 3 yrs when i got invited).


Hi Birender, 

Hopefully with many cases with old acs granted recently, we shouldnot worry about ex clamed. Actually the invited based on quota, time submitted, i dont know at the time of invitation system/diac checked the acs letter or just based on whatever u claimed and issued the invitation.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Vandna said:


> Got CO today


congrats which team n pl update google sheet


----------



## Birender

imugly said:


> Hi Birender,
> 
> Hopefully with many cases with old acs granted recently, we shouldnot worry about ex clamed. Actually the invited based on quota, time submitted, i dont know at the time of invitation system/diac checked the acs letter or just based on whatever u claimed and issued the invitation.



True that.


----------



## Vandna

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> congrats which team n pl update google sheet


Adl team 4


----------



## sahil772

tihor said:


> hmm.. I am not sure if it is CO.
> 
> I have uploaded my US PCC on 16/09 and all the while it was showing "Required" status. Just today it changed to "Received" and with the date as 23/09. Does it mean CO was allocated to my case as well?


Hi 

I ve also submitted form 1221 on 12/09 but it is showing received with todays date 23/09. Wud that mean co has been allocated to me... I ve lodged application on 31 aug...this is my 4th week started...

Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Kart

Hi Folks,

My 189 was approved in the month of april 2013. My last date of entry is Jan, 28 2014.

I am planning to move in the 1st week of Jan 2014, validate my visa and come back after 10 days.

Could you please let me know what all documents (that are required to show at port of entry) i have to carry to validate my 189 visa?

Thanks in advance.

Thanks
Kart


----------



## sylvia_australia

hello friends

please tell me the way to pay my visa fee.

do not have credit card.
is wired transfer is ok or not?


----------



## Kart

Hi Folks,

My 189 was approved in the month of april 2013. My last date of entry is Jan, 28 2014.

I am planning to move in the 1st week of Jan 2014, validate my visa and come back after 10 days.

Could you please let me know what all documents (that are required to show at port of entry) i have to carry to validate my 189 visa?

Thanks in advance.

Thanks
Kart


----------



## akiimanu

terminator1 said:


> i got allocated to the notorious team (team 34) on 12th. Got to know through a call that i made...
> is anyone else allocated to the same team?


HI I have same team assigned, why notorious ???


----------



## baba18

sylvia_australia said:


> hello friends
> 
> please tell me the way to pay my visa fee.
> 
> do not have credit card.
> is wired transfer is ok or not?


HDFC forex card or ICICI travel card. I did it with HDFC Bank Forex Card


----------



## sylvia_australia

baba18 said:


> HDFC forex card or ICICI travel card. I did it with HDFC Bank Forex Card


how can i get it please guide


----------



## rahulmenda

Simple99 said:


> Hi Guysss........
> 
> Guess what ???
> 
> It is a Golden mail :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:
> 
> Just received my Golden mail from my loving CO.
> 
> Really thank for this forum's friends and without them i cant achieves this .
> Specially expatdude,Mithu , rahul,rocky and lot of friends back up me.
> 
> Hope everyone get grant soooooo.
> 
> God Bless everyone...


Congrats May god bless you with gr8 success . Plz help others who have visa related queries. NJOY


----------



## terminator1

akiimanu said:


> HI I have same team assigned, why notorious ???


they are slow.


----------



## rahulmenda

sylvia_australia said:


> how can i get it please guide


Call customer care or visit branch near to you place. it will be done in 24 hours. card will cost Rs.250-350 and dollars pricing will be in selling rate


----------



## rahulmenda

Kart said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My 189 was approved in the month of april 2013. My last date of entry is Jan, 28 2014.
> 
> I am planning to move in the 1st week of Jan 2014, validate my visa and come back after 10 days.
> 
> Could you please let me know what all documents (that are required to show at port of entry) i have to carry to validate my 189 visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Thanks
> Kart



Carry you grant letter and passport that's enough


----------



## baba18

sylvia_australia said:


> how can i get it please guide


Go to the HDFC or ICICI bank branch with your passport. its better if u have a account in any of these banks. go through this link u will get more information.

Prepaid Forex Cards | HDFC Bank - Forex Card, Forex Plus Travel Card Online


----------



## sandhuaman

sylvia_australia said:


> hey friends
> 
> 
> i got my invitation from DIAC but no email from NSW till now. I got email at 12.25 pm indian standard time.
> 
> Do not understand what to do now due to excitment
> 
> Timelines are
> Vetassess .3 may - 08 aug
> NSW 28 august to 23 september


just log in EOI ,there u will see apply visa button and start filling that form


----------



## baba18

rahulmenda said:


> Carry you grant letter and passport that's enough


HI rahul its great to see u around, helping people :tea:


----------



## sandhuaman

Firetoy said:


> Hey guys, talking about employment documents, I only uploaded a letter from my former company and my resume. No payslips, although I have them, but EA did not ask me for them when I assessed my experience with them, so I decided to wait till CO asks for them. The question is, if I upload them now, should I also upload their translations into English?? So much money again.....


dear friend attach all the proofs u have,to make ur application stronger.also upload all the original documents and there translation in to english.this will speed up ur case and chances of direct grant is more,if u upload all the documents.

tc


----------



## rahulmenda

baba18 said:


> HI rahul its great to see u around, helping people :tea:


Thank you dude. :rockon::rockon:


----------



## rahulmenda

Here is a small poem from my side to all

*Hold on to Your Dream - *_by john tiong chunghoo_
*
hold on to your dream
it sweetens all your nights
brightens up your days
because dream is a compass
that shows only one aspired direction -
success, success and more success*


eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

rahulmenda said:


> Here is a small poem from my side to all
> 
> *Hold on to Your Dream - *_by john tiong chunghoo_
> *
> hold on to your dream
> it sweetens all your nights
> brightens up your days
> because dream is a compass
> that shows only one aspired direction -
> success, success and more success*
> 
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


gud one rahul when u r flying to aus.


----------



## Firetoy

And should I translate each one????
It's more than 10 years experience, and 3 or 4 payslips per year, it is more than 30 translations!!!.... God, I'm going to run out of money!!!




sandhuaman said:


> dear friend attach all the proofs u have,to make ur
> application stronger.also upload all the original documents and there translation in to english.this will speed up ur case and chances of direct grant is more,if u upload all the documents.
> 
> tc


----------



## akiimanu

terminator1 said:


> they are slow.


What I have got to know from forum is they are quicker than Adelaide Teams.


----------



## leonidas

*Queries in uploading documents for 189 visa*

HI,




Do i need to upload original documents or certified documents for 189 visa application.


Thanks


----------



## sharmistha

Hi Guys,

I am a silent observer of this forum and would personally like to thank everyone fo the help and the valuable information. I had one question.

MY timeline is as follows: NSW approval: 2 August; Visa Lodged: 19 August. Still waiting for the CO

I asked my agent to upload Form 80 today and after she uploaded the form, a new link asking for

Complete character assesment for this applicant has come up, which is asking me to upload Form 80. However Form 80 has already been uploaded. Also the in front of Form 80, it is showing as required.

Can anyone please guide me on this. CO has not contacted us so far. Is its possible that this is done by CO. or if he needs Form 80, he will directly contact us through mail.

Thanks,
Sharmistha


----------



## roposh

sharmistha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum and would personally like to thank everyone fo the help and the valuable information. I had one question.
> 
> MY timeline is as follows: NSW approval: 2 August; Visa Lodged: 19 August. Still waiting for the CO
> 
> I asked my agent to upload Form 80 today and after she uploaded the form, a new link asking for
> 
> Complete character assesment for this applicant has come up, which is asking me to upload Form 80. However Form 80 has already been uploaded. Also the in front of Form 80, it is showing as required.
> 
> Can anyone please guide me on this. CO has not contacted us so far. Is its possible that this is done by CO. or if he needs Form 80, he will directly contact us through mail.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sharmistha


Its a normal thing. Same happened with me also when I uploaded the form 80. It has nothing to do with CO allocation too. Don't worry about it.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Aparwar

sharmistha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a silent observer of this forum and would personally like to thank everyone fo the help and the valuable information. I had one question.
> 
> MY timeline is as follows: NSW approval: 2 August; Visa Lodged: 19 August. Still waiting for the CO
> 
> I asked my agent to upload Form 80 today and after she uploaded the form, a new link asking for
> 
> Complete character assesment for this applicant has come up, which is asking me to upload Form 80. However Form 80 has already been uploaded. Also the in front of Form 80, it is showing as required.
> 
> Can anyone please guide me on this. CO has not contacted us so far. Is its possible that this is done by CO. or if he needs Form 80, he will directly contact us through mail.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sharmistha


Quick question - when was this form80 uploaded?

The reason I ask is, when I uploaded this in my case, the link still remained but the "required" changed to "received" in 3-4 days time.


----------



## sharmistha

Hi Aparwar,

I just uploaded Form 80 today itself. After I uploaded it, the complete character asssessment appeared.

Sharmistha


----------



## Aparwar

sharmistha said:


> Hi Aparwar,
> 
> I just uploaded Form 80 today itself. After I uploaded it, the complete character asssessment appeared.
> 
> Sharmistha


Hi Sharmistha,

Thought as much...wait for 2-3 days, it will change to received. The link might stay right till you get the grant...as long as the doc is received you are fine.

Cheers..


----------



## sharmistha

Aparwar said:


> Hi Sharmistha,
> 
> Thought as much...wait for 2-3 days, it will change to received. The link might stay right till you get the grant...as long as the doc is received you are fine.
> 
> Cheers..


Thanks Aparwar


----------



## tihor

General question. If we upload form-80 pdf, would it be visible in uploaded documents list? My agent tells me that they uploaded our form-80's but I still don't see them in the uploaded documents list. 

Any ideas?


----------



## sharmistha

tihor said:


> General question. If we upload form-80 pdf, would it be visible in uploaded documents list? My agent tells me that they uploaded our form-80's but I still don't see them in the uploaded documents list.
> 
> Any ideas?


Yes Tihor.

It is visible in the uploaded document. My agent uploaded it twice.

Sharmistha


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Can anyone tell one what is the Spouse IELTS Score? I was told 4.5. But if it is overall or each band??


----------



## miteshm82

simmi_mahmud said:


> Can any one what is the Spouse IELTS Score? I was told 4.5. But if it overall or each band??


It is OVERALL. 

If your spouse has studied degree level course in English Medium, then no need of IELTS bands. You just have to show a certificate issued by the college or university that the candidate has studied all subject with English as major language for at least 2 years.


----------



## tds2013

leonidas said:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do i need to upload original documents or certified documents for 189 visa application.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi Leonidas

You upload certified copies (or color copies) of original documents. No original is to be uploaded or sent during your visa application.


----------



## tds2013

soumyasingh said:


> Noooooooooooooooo


its coming its coming...wait


----------



## Ani.pepe

Does the change of status from required to received indicate co allocation? If we upload any documents after the change of date make a difference to the case...if the co is allocated???


----------



## AUS14

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Guys, guess what?
> 
> I got a direct grant 45 minutes back
> 
> Thanks to each and every member of this forum. SSAditya, its your guess that I would be getting a direct grant and it finally happened today. Thank you one more time buddy.
> 
> Received email from the below address,
> 
> Lolene CATHRO
> 
> Position Number: 60000870
> 
> Case officer Team 2
> 
> Department of Immigration and Citizenship
> 
> My timeline is also updated accordingly


Congrats Chinnu...all the best for your future


----------



## miteshm82

Ani.pepe said:


> Does the change of status from required to received indicate co allocation? If we upload any documents after the change of date make a difference to the case...if the co is allocated???


It does not indicate the allocation.


----------



## leonidas

tds2013 said:


> Hi Leonidas
> 
> You upload certified copies (or color copies) of original documents. No original is to be uploaded or sent during your visa application.





I have uploaded originals for passport and academic , later i came across a ACK mail by skillselect in that they sated to upload only certified documents.

Now iam confused what to do.


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> Does the change of status from required to received indicate co allocation? If we upload any documents after the change of date make a difference to the case...if the co is allocated???


Nope. It does not indicate CO allocation. I believe they are auto received by the system (which run automatically according to some time schedules). Thats my understanding.


----------



## Ani.pepe

Thanks mitesh n tihor


----------



## Birender

Hi,

Anyone who got their medicals done from Delhi.

What exactly do they charge for the same?


----------



## Jullz

Dear friends,
How can I see if my meds are cleared?
I've done the examination last Monday...


----------



## Birender

Hi,

Anyone who got their medicals done from Delhi.

What exactly do they charge for the same?


----------



## shyam

tihor said:


> Nope. It does not indicate CO allocation. I believe they are auto received by the system (which run automatically according to some time schedules). Thats my understanding.


In my case, the status has changed to Received and the date got updated from uploaded date to today's date. That it happened to all except for one. The one which is still required is the ACS assessment which is done in April 2011.

Does it mean a CO allocation?


----------



## oz_prrules

urn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am currently on Bridging "A" visa and want to lodge Bridging "B" because I am travelling overseas in two weeks time.
> 
> What is the fastest ways of applying Bridging visa?
> How long does it takes?
> Do we email, post or in person for application?
> 
> I would like to thank you in advance for your support.
> 
> Kind regards


Just visit nearest DIAC office. Fill out the form, pay visa fee (around $120). It will be done within an hour. as far as i know You can lodge Bridging visa B online.


----------



## Birender

Hi,

Anyone who got their medicals done from Delhi.

What exactly do they charge for the same?


----------



## miteshm82

Jullz said:


> Dear friends,
> How can I see if my meds are cleared?
> I've done the examination last Monday...


The link "organize your health examinations" should disappear.


----------



## Birender

Hi,

Anyone who got their medicals done from Delhi.

What exactly do they charge for the same?


----------



## Jullz

miteshm82 said:


> The link "organize your health examinations" should disappear.


Neahhh it's still there :|
Thanks


----------



## tonton

simmi_mahmud said:


> Can anyone tell one what is the Spouse IELTS Score? I was told 4.5. But if it is overall or each band??


at least 4.5 in each module


----------



## akiimanu

leonidas said:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do i need to upload original documents or certified documents for 189 visa application.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi 

You have to upload certified copies (or color copies) of original documents. We did not upload any originals at all.


----------



## tds2013

leonidas said:


> I have uploaded originals for passport and academic , later i came across a ACK mail by skillselect in that they sated to upload only certified documents.
> 
> Now iam confused what to do.


so basically you've uploaded all documents in original...! I dont know exactly how uploading works (my agent took care of it)..but if there is no limit to no of docs that can be uploaded..i suggest you get a set of all your docs certified and upload these too...


----------



## miteshm82

tonton said:


> at least 4.5 in each module


Its wrong tonton. 

spouse need 4.5 overall score. You can verify in below link.

Functional English

It has clearly specified average score of at least 4.5.


----------



## ramanj

Is there anyone whose requested document status changed from required to received and then got the grant within a week or so? This info might help.


----------



## miteshm82

ramanj said:


> Is there anyone whose requested document status changed from required to received and then got the grant within a week or so? This info might help.


Yes, one of my friend applied for 189 and he got the grant in one week once status changed to received after CO allocation.


----------



## shyam

Jullz said:


> Dear friends,
> How can I see if my meds are cleared?
> I've done the examination last Monday...


we do have a link for emedical where you can status of each medical examination done. Could not do a quick search from my posts 

Please find the link in my earlier posts or someone can share the link here 
emedical


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Hi All,

I am applying for WA-SS , my ANZCO is 141111.

With 60 points *how long it *will take to get invite?

I have positive assessment from VET today and says qualification and experience is highly relevant to the nominated field.

I have IELTS score, L-8.5, R-7, S&W -6.5.

I have total 9 yrs. of experience but assessed only for 5.

And last my DOB IS 01-03-1981, so on or before Feb -14 I can claim 30 points -I believe.

Kindly guide....


----------



## miteshm82

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for WA-SS , my ANZCO is 141111.
> 
> With 60 points *how long it *will take to get invite?
> 
> I have positive assessment from VET today and says qualification and experience is highly relevant to the nominated field.
> 
> I have IELTS score, L-8.5, R-7, S&W -6.5.
> 
> I have total 9 yrs. of experience but assessed only for 5.
> 
> And last my DOB IS 01-03-1981, so on or before Feb -14 I can claim 30 points -I believe.
> 
> Kindly guide....


You should be invited in 30 days.
Yes, you can claim 30 points as you have not completed 33.


----------



## shyam

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for WA-SS , my ANZCO is 141111.
> 
> With 60 points *how long it *will take to get invite?
> 
> I have positive assessment from VET today and says qualification and experience is highly relevant to the nominated field.
> 
> I have IELTS score, L-8.5, R-7, S&W -6.5.
> 
> I have total 9 yrs. of experience but assessed only for 5.
> 
> And last my DOB IS 01-03-1981, so on or before Feb -14 I can claim 30 points -I believe.
> 
> Kindly guide....


Not sure how long the DIAC would take to send an invite. It depends on the number of applications on the specified occupation.

About your age, yes you got time until Feb-14 to claim 30 points for your age.

Best of luck.


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

shyam said:


> Not sure how long the DIAC would take to send an invite. It depends on the number of applications on the specified occupation.
> 
> About your age, yes you got time until Feb-14 to claim 30 points for your age.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thanks for the reply , but I really do not see any applicants for this occupation in any of the thread. Hoping for the best.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Firetoy

The link "Organize your Health ..." is still active, but I know that my medicals are not referred and that they are cleared and finalised. Any idea why the link hasn't disappeared???


----------



## miteshm82

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Thanks for the reply , but I really do not see any applicants for this occupation in any of the thread. Hoping for the best.:fingerscrossed:


Its good to be in rare skill 

This could speed up your process as there won't be long queue in your skill occupation.


----------



## needpr

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone who got their medicals done from Delhi.
> 
> What exactly do they charge for the same?


They Charge 2400 per applicant. I get that done from Max Panchsheel.


----------



## miteshm82

ramanj said:


> 23 Sep thats is today's date


This would be your week. All the best!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## needpr

leonidas said:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do i need to upload original documents or certified documents for 189 visa application.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Just scan your original documents and upload. No need to upload certified copies.


----------



## rahulmenda

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> gud one rahul when u r flying to aus.


Thank u, May be in Jan mids  new year, new life, in new country :tea:


----------



## praveenreddy

mithu93ku said:


> Sure!



Hi Mithu,

i just wanted to know the exact details of the changes in the e Visa page as mine today has changed form "required" status to "RECEIVED" status and the date mentioned was 23 sep i.e todays date.

can u tell me wat exactly does that mean.Is it mean that the CO is alloted to my file and i also see that there is no required document for me as i uploaded all in upfront and 2 days back my medical status has changed from "organise your medicals" to "No health required for this candidate" Does this mean that my medicals are clear.

Require your valuable information on the above with your experience.:fingerscrossed:

Tanx in advance


----------



## sahil772

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone who got their medicals done from Delhi.
> 
> What exactly do they charge for the same?


I did from Max Medicentre, Panchsheel, Delhi. I was charged Rs 2300 .

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## akiimanu

Mates,

Are we having high hopes for grants this week, especially July applicants having COs assigned already??
Any predictions??


----------



## terminator1

akiimanu said:


> Mates,
> 
> Are we having high hopes for grants this week, especially July applicants having COs assigned already??
> Any predictions??


hi akiimanu,
did co request any docs from you? i have been waiting for a mail from co.


----------



## manubadboy

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone who got their medicals done from Delhi.
> 
> What exactly do they charge for the same?


Hey Birender, I got my medicals done from Sadhu Vaswani, New Delhi.. The total charges were 3100/-..


----------



## jogiyogi

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone who got their medicals done from Delhi.
> 
> What exactly do they charge for the same?


Its around 2400/- INR


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> And should I translate each one????
> It's more than 10 years experience, and 3 or 4 payslips per year, it is more than 30 translations!!!.... God, I'm going to run out of money!!!


You have already waited around 5 weeks. You may wait for the CO assignment before uploading anything extra. Are you onshore ?


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> The link "Organize your Health ..." is still active, but I know that my medicals are not referred and that they are cleared and finalised. Any idea why the link hasn't disappeared???


Did you medical for the correct visa types ? General, chest X-Ray and HIV.


----------



## felix2020

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for WA-SS , my ANZCO is 141111.
> 
> With 60 points *how long it *will take to get invite?
> 
> I have positive assessment from VET today and says qualification and experience is highly relevant to the nominated field.
> 
> I have IELTS score, L-8.5, R-7, S&W -6.5.
> 
> I have total 9 yrs. of experience but assessed only for 5.
> 
> And last my DOB IS 01-03-1981, so on or before Feb -14 I can claim 30 points -I believe.
> 
> Kindly guide....


You have to be invited before Feb 14 to claim full 30 points for age. That shouldn't be a problem if your ANZSCO code is 141111, and you have 60 points.


----------



## amandineFR

Our CO was allocated on september 18th. All of our documents now show as "received" except for the medicals that show as "requested". However, today the link to organize the medicals has disappeared ... So I guess now we just have to wait


----------



## sahil772

manubadboy said:


> Hey Birender, I got my medicals done from Sadhu Vaswani, New Delhi.. The total charges were 3100/-..


But I dont think Sadhu Vaswani is empanneled with AU emedical system...u must ve uploaded form 160 and 26 on ur own....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Jullz

shyam said:


> we do have a link for emedical where you can status of each medical examination done. Could not do a quick search from my posts
> 
> Please find the link in my earlier posts or someone can share the link here
> emedical


Found it, thanks 
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

On that form it says: 

_Health Case Status This health case was submitted to DIAC on 20 Sep 2013

501 Medical Examination Completed 
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed 
707 HIV test Completed_

Is there any possibility to find out the results? If everything is ok or not?
The link Organize your health is still there....


----------



## manubadboy

sahil772 said:


> But I dont think Sadhu Vaswani is empanneled with AU emedical system...u must ve uploaded form 160 and 26 on ur own....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


It(Sadhu Vaswani) indeed is present in the Panel Physicians of AU emedical system. Only 2 medical center's are there in the panel. For more info refer the below link 

India - Panel Physicians


----------



## imugly

Firetoy said:


> The link "Organize your Health ..." is still active, but I know that my medicals are not referred and that they are cleared and finalised. Any idea why the link hasn't disappeared???


My case took 3 weeks to disappear. You should be fine.


----------



## akiimanu

terminator1 said:


> hi akiimanu,
> did co request any docs from you? i have been waiting for a mail from co.


No not yet. Probably our case is of direct grant.:yo::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sahil772

manubadboy said:


> It(Sadhu Vaswani) indeed is present in the Panel Physicians of AU emedical system. Only 2 medical center's are there in the panel. For more info refer the below link
> 
> India - Panel Physicians


Yes, U r rite mate.... I actually forgot this but I have checked this link before making decision to visit Max. Max seems to be cheaper than Sadhu Vaswani and the latter is also far from my place.


----------



## sahil772

rahulmenda said:


> Thank u, May be in Jan mids  new year, new life, in new country :tea:


All the best Rahul...


----------



## terminator1

akiimanu said:


> No not yet. Probably our case is of direct grant.:yo::fingerscrossed:


lol.... thanks for the reply... i have not uploaded my payslips/tax documents.. waiting for his mail... should i upload them... i was thinking that since i have waiting so long for co.. should i wait for his mail for uploading the docs... and one more reason is there are plenty of docs... would it be wise to merge them together and submit....


----------



## akiimanu

terminator1 said:


> lol.... thanks for the reply... i have not uploaded my payslips/tax documents.. waiting for his mail... should i upload them... i was thinking that since i have waiting so long for co.. should i wait for his mail for uploading the docs... and one more reason is there are plenty of docs... would it be wise to merge them together and submit....


Payslips we have enclosed along with individual employment history. For Tax he/she might get back, even we have not done so. heard on different forums COs might not even ask for tax docs, however please go ahead and enclose payslips. This is what my feeling is. Let us keep each other in our prayers for faster grants.:grouphug::grouphug::fingerscrossed:


----------



## terminator1

akiimanu said:


> Payslips we have enclosed along with individual employment history. For Tax he/she might get back, even we have not done so. heard on different forums COs might not even ask for tax docs, however please go ahead and enclose payslips. This is what my feeling is. Let us keep each other in our prayers for faster grants.:grouphug::grouphug::fingerscrossed:


Thanks so much bro.. wish you and everyone over here all the best for their application.


----------



## shyam

rahulmenda said:


> Thank u, May be in Jan mids  new year, new life, in new country :tea:


Check the cost of the flights during that time. It is called Christmas time and usually the flight and hotel charges are huge this time. I guess it is from Mid of Nov to Mid of January.

Travel before or after the Christmas period could be cheaper.


----------



## Nitakana

amandineFR said:


> Our CO was allocated on september 18th. All of our documents now show as "received" except for the medicals that show as "requested". However, today the link to organize the medicals has disappeared ... So I guess now we just have to wait


Hi amandineFR

Same here, ours finally changed to “received" today except the meds.
Fingers crossed. Our golden mails might be just around the corner


----------



## shyam

Jullz said:


> Found it, thanks
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> On that form it says:
> 
> _Health Case Status This health case was submitted to DIAC on 20 Sep 2013
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 707 HIV test Completed_
> 
> Is there any possibility to find out the results? If everything is ok or not?
> The link Organize your health is still there....


It is usual that the link goes away when the results are normal. 

There could be several cases the link does not go away. But, in a few cases the link goes away when CO is allocated or automatically in a few days.

There is no other way we can the see output of this. 
Last thing, You can call up the medical center or the clinic where you have given the medical test to check if they figured out everything as OK. 

Other than that nothing else you can do.


----------



## shyam

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Mithu,
> 
> i just wanted to know the exact details of the changes in the e Visa page as mine today has changed form "required" status to "RECEIVED" status and the date mentioned was 23 sep i.e todays date.
> 
> can u tell me wat exactly does that mean.Is it mean that the CO is alloted to my file and i also see that there is no required document for me as i uploaded all in upfront and 2 days back my medical status has changed from "organise your medicals" to "No health required for this candidate" Does this mean that my medicals are clear.
> 
> Require your valuable information on the above with your experience.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Tanx in advance


Sounds very positive to me. 

A few said that it does not mean a CO allocation and only the system has updated the status. But i doubt that.

Hope you get a grant this week dude. A Direct grant 
Best of buddy.


----------



## amandineFR

Nitakana said:


> Hi amandineFR
> 
> Same here, ours finally changed to “received" today except the meds.
> Fingers crossed. Our golden mails might be just around the corner


Can't wait for the golden mail 
Wishing you all the best and a very fast grant !


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> Found it, thanks
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> On that form it says:
> 
> _Health Case Status This health case was submitted to DIAC on 20 Sep 2013
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 707 HIV test Completed_
> 
> Is there any possibility to find out the results? If everything is ok or not?
> The link Organize your health is still there....


Hi *Jullz*,
Your e-visa page is the only one way to trace your medicals status.

a) If the medicals link disappear and you get "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."; we consider that your medicals got cleared. 
b) If the medicals link prevails more than one week , we consider that your medicals get referred to MOC.

c) Sometimes we get other messages like " The health examinations of this applicant has not determined yet......." This is a system glitch and will disappear soon. 

Good luck
Regards,
Mithu


----------



## mithu93ku

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Mithu,
> 
> i just wanted to know the exact details of the changes in the e Visa page as mine today has changed form "required" status to "RECEIVED" status and the date mentioned was 23 sep i.e todays date.
> 
> can u tell me wat exactly does that mean.Is it mean that the CO is alloted to my file and i also see that there is no required document for me as i uploaded all in upfront and 2 days back my medical status has changed from "organise your medicals" to "No health required for this candidate" Does this mean that my medicals are clear.
> 
> Require your valuable information on the above with your experience.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Tanx in advance


Your medicals are cleared , your CO appeared silently and now get ready for direct Grant as I said before.


----------



## praveenreddy

mithu93ku said:


> Your medicals are cleared , your CO appeared silently and now get ready for direct Grant as I said before.


Good To Hear That mithu hope if i get in that way then i would be the most happiest person. I strongly belive that ur Guess would be most of the times correct so hope the same will work for me too.

Almost all the documents from my side i uploaded except form 80,sal slips n bank statements. i will upload those in other 2-3 days max.

anyways tanks for the response.


----------



## laurinoz

Been away from this thread for a while, and now too many pages to read.
So has Rocky got his GRANT?????


----------



## praveenreddy

shyam said:


> Sounds very positive to me.
> 
> A few said that it does not mean a CO allocation and only the system has updated the status. But i doubt that.
> 
> Hope you get a grant this week dude. A Direct grant
> Best of buddy.


Thank u shyam for the reply. happy to listen the word DIRECT GRANT but i dont think so as its only 2 weeks i lodged my application. So, little tensed that what will happen . didnt get any mail from Co that somebody has been alloted to the file anyways hoping for the best .

can anyone share that after how many days of the lodgement the status will change from Required to received. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## shyam

praveenreddy said:


> Thank u shyam for the reply. happy to listen the word DIRECT GRANT but i dont think so as its only 2 weeks i lodged my application. So, little tensed that what will happen . didnt get any mail from Co that somebody has been alloted to the file anyways hoping for the best .
> 
> can anyone share that after how many days of the lodgement the status will change from Required to received. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


It is only said that within 5 weeks the CO would be allocated to your case and the same thing should apply to the status change of the attached documents in the evisa page. 

Other than that no other info on this. Sorry.

Praveen, can you please update your signature and the same timeline in the spreadsheet.

Signature:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

Spreadsheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## mithu93ku

praveenreddy said:


> Good To Hear That mithu hope if i get in that way then i would be the most happiest person. I strongly belive that ur Guess would be most of the times correct so hope the same will work for me too.
> 
> Almost all the documents from my side i uploaded except form 80,sal slips n bank statements. i will upload those in other 2-3 days max.
> 
> anyways tanks for the response.


Complete these ASAP man!


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> Been away from this thread for a while, and now too many pages to read.
> So has Rocky got his GRANT?????


We missed you *laurinoz*. 
Rocky is still waiting.


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> We missed you *laurinoz*.
> Rocky is still waiting.


Oh nooooooooooooooo 
I start to wonder... Has he paid the correct fee?? 
Lol, I really can't understand what is taking so long.
Has he finally got a CO at least?


----------



## praveenreddy

mithu93ku said:


> Complete these ASAP man! [/QUote
> 
> Just wanted to know what is the difference of In Progress and Processing on the e Visa page any difference.
> 
> Mithu iam ready with the documents but my agent told that will upload after 2 days so nothing i could do rather than waiting for another 2 days.


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> Oh nooooooooooooooo
> I start to wonder... Has he paid the correct fee??
> Lol, I really can't understand what is taking so long.
> Has he finally got a CO at least?


Still no defined CO for him ( strange observation for me  ) but he got the CO TEAM ( Team-2) .


----------



## sylvia_australia

mithu93ku said:


> Still no defined CO for him ( strange observation for me  ) but he got the CO TEAM ( Team-2) .


I am going to file my visa but my triglycrride level is slightly on highrr side. Rest all tests are ok and within normal limit.
I done it from my known lab.

Is that a proble or not?


----------



## akshay1229

PDHUNT said:


> Hi All,
> Any CO or Grant today ??
> I am hoping some grants as this is the second last Monday of the September(a grant month).


Since morning..5 am...I was waiting for CO...but tomorrow is my day....good luck to all of us...


----------



## shyam

praveenreddy said:


> mithu93ku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Complete these ASAP man! [/QUote
> 
> Just wanted to know what is the difference of In Progress and Processing on the e Visa page any difference.
> 
> Mithu iam ready with the documents but my agent told that will upload after 2 days so nothing i could do rather than waiting for another 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> You can consider this as a CO allocation. May be after checking the documents your case is been reviewed.
Click to expand...


----------



## shyam

sylvia_australia said:


> I am going to file my visa but my triglycrride level is slightly on highrr side. Rest all tests are ok and within normal limit.
> I done it from my known lab.
> 
> Is that a proble or not?


Can you please clarify what you meant by Known lab?

Haven't you taken the examination from the list of DIAC mentioned medical center?


----------



## mithu93ku

sylvia_australia said:


> I am going to file my visa but my triglycrride level is slightly on highrr side. Rest all tests are ok and within normal limit.
> I done it from my known lab.
> 
> Is that a proble or not?


No problem as per my knowledge ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## akshay1229

Vandna said:


> Got CO today


Congrates...so..just wait for grant. Good luck.


----------



## sylvia_australia

shyam said:


> Can you please clarify what you meant by Known lab?
> 
> Haven't you taken the examination from the list of DIAC mentioned medical center?


Means i just want to know everything is alright or not.
If some problem, i can go for some medicine and when it comes to normal then go for medical.


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> Still no defined CO for him ( strange observation for me  ) but he got the CO TEAM ( Team-2) .


OK, will check again in a week then


----------



## sylvia_australia

Please guide how much funds i have to show for visa.

I have done masters degree which include a thesis. I submitted thesis in march 2008.
Viva for thesis was conducted on 26 april 2008 and result was declared on 19 august 2008. 
I started my job from 01/04/2008.

I filled completion of degree in march 2008 in EOI.
Will this cause problem to me or not?


----------



## shyam

sylvia_australia said:


> Means i just want to know everything is alright or not.
> If some problem, i can go for some medicine and when it comes to normal then go for medical.


Okay, thats a clever move i would say 

Make sure you are not on any medication when you go for main medical test. The medicine used are visible in Urine/Blood tests.


----------



## Jullz

mithu93ku said:


> Hi *Jullz*,
> Your e-visa page is the only one way to trace your medicals status.
> 
> a) If the medicals link disappear and you get "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."; we consider that your medicals got cleared.
> b) If the medicals link prevails more than one week , we consider that your medicals get referred to MOC.
> 
> c) Sometimes we get other messages like " The health examinations of this applicant has not determined yet......." This is a system glitch and will disappear soon.
> 
> Good luck
> Regards,
> Mithu


Dear Mithu and Shyam...thanks a lot for your answers.
I really hope there's nothing wrong with my meds and they will be cleared soon...:|
I will call tomorrow to the medical center just in case...


----------



## mithu93ku

sylvia_australia said:


> Please guide how much funds i have to show for visa.
> 
> I have done masters degree which include a thesis. I submitted thesis in march 2008.
> Viva for thesis was conducted on 26 april 2008 and result was declared on 19 august 2008.
> I started my job from 01/04/2008.
> 
> I filled completion of degree in march 2008 in EOI.
> Will this cause problem to me or not?


Why aren't you using signature? It is difficult to answer your queries without signature.


----------



## shyam

sylvia_australia said:


> Please guide how much funds i have to show for visa.
> 
> I have done masters degree which include a thesis. I submitted thesis in march 2008.
> Viva for thesis was conducted on 26 april 2008 and result was declared on 19 august 2008.
> I started my job from 01/04/2008.
> 
> I filled completion of degree in march 2008 in EOI.
> Will this cause problem to me or not?


You should mention the completion date as per the degree awarded certificate or course completion certificate. Otherwise, it might cause a problem to you if you claim experience points immediately after March 2008.

It is best to follow the assessment letter done by Aus Assessment body.


----------



## sylvia_australia

shyam said:


> Okay, thats a clever move i would say
> 
> Make sure you are not on any medication when you go for main medical test. The medicine used are visible in Urine/Blood tests.



Do not mind dear but it is not easy to detech medicine in blood or urine for hospital labs as it require trained persons and complex instruments.

I am pharmacy field so know about these things.

Usually hospital do not have this sort of facility.


----------



## sylvia_australia

shyam said:


> You should mention the completion date as per the degree awarded certificate or course completion certificate. Otherwise, it might cause a problem to you if you claim experience points immediately after March 2008.
> 
> It is best to follow the assessment letter done by Aus Assessment body.


I have a thesis submission certificate from head of department.
Will this work or not?


----------



## shyam

sylvia_australia said:


> Do not mind dear but it is not easy to detech medicine in blood or urine for hospital labs as it require trained persons and complex instruments.
> 
> I am pharmacy field so know about these things.
> 
> Usually hospital do not have this sort of facility.


Okay, I agree. But do you think the Aus authorised medical centers does not have that so mentioned equipment?


----------



## sylvia_australia

I claimed five years of experience. 
I got invitation today.
As per award date i completed 5 years on 19/08/2008.
I send my documents to nsw on 23/08/2013 and they receive it on 28/08/2013. At that time it was more than 5 years.
One more thing, vetassess only assess my bacholre degree and i completed it in 2005 but they did not assess my master degree as they assess only minimum qualification and bachlore is ok
So i think it will not be an issue in this case.


----------



## sylvia_australia

shyam said:


> Okay, I agree. But do you think the Aus authorised medical centers does not have that so mentioned equipment?


Its not an issue sir. If you want to cheat them, just take medicine and stop it some days before your medical. I can tell you how many days. Then no hospital can detect it. Moreover hospital charge only 3150 per patient and it will cost them much higherto detect the medicine.


----------



## arsyeed

HI,
Status of my medical is still "Required" ,however we have done it on 26 Aug 13 . what could be the possible reason ?


----------



## felix2020

arsyeed said:


> HI,
> Status of my medical is still "Required" ,however we have done it on 26 Aug 13 . what could be the possible reason ?


Your CO needs to change it manually.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Please help me on the issue of degree award date which i mentioned in my above mentioned post


----------



## joy_31

Hello All,

I got my grant today! Thank you for your help and support!


----------



## mithu93ku

sylvia_australia said:


> Please help me on the issue of degree award date which i mentioned in my above mentioned post


Hello *sylvia_australia*,
It is not a problem at all. Degree completion date is important.
I have completed my degree 2003 and degree awarded at 2007.
I am working from 2003 and DIAC accepted it.

Cheers!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

joy_31 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my grant today! Thank you for your help and support!


congrats did u get direct grant


----------



## sylvia_australia

mithu93ku said:


> Hello sylvia_australia,
> It is not a problem at all. Degree completion date is important.
> I have completed my degree 2003 and degree awarded at 2007.
> I am working from 2003 and DIAC accepted it.
> 
> Cheers!


Sir but my result was declared on 19 aug 2008.
I just submitted my thesis in march 2008.


----------



## akshay1229

joy_31 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my grant today! Thank you for your help and support!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

sylvia_australia said:


> Sir but my result was declared on 19 aug 2008.
> I just submitted my thesis in march 2008.


March 2008, is your completion date. so no problem .


----------



## amandineFR

akshay1229 said:


> Since morning..5 am...I was waiting for CO...but tomorrow is my day....good luck to all of us...


We lodged our application on the same day as you and got CO last week. Your turn should be very soon 
and who knows ... maybe you have submitted all documents already and you'll get direct grant !


----------



## akshay1229

amandineFR said:


> We lodged our application on the same day as you and got CO last week. Your turn should be very soon
> and who knows ... maybe you have submitted all documents already and you'll get direct grant !


Thanks mate..my PCC is not done. I can't get PCC before CO request letter because of local authority issues..so CO is coming to me tomorrow..


----------



## newwave

congrats!


----------



## akshay1229

amandineFR said:


> We lodged our application on the same day as you and got CO last week. Your turn should be very soon
> and who knows ... maybe you have submitted all documents already and you'll get direct grant !


Can u please update ur signature so everyone can get idea abt ur timeline.?
Thanks.


----------



## Firetoy

I'm an onshore applicant and I did all the medical examinations required 25 days ago. I wrote an email to the Health Department of Immigration and they replied that my examinations were cleared and finalised, but no change in evisa


----------



## zippy24

Firetoy said:


> I'm an onshore applicant and I did all the medical examinations required 25 days ago. I wrote an email to the Health Department of Immigration and they replied that my examinations were cleared and finalised, but no change in evisa



I think that will be updated manually by CO mate..

I hope you will get direct grant!!!


----------



## oz_prrules

sylvia_australia said:


> Sir but my result was declared on 19 aug 2008.
> I just submitted my thesis in march 2008.


Get a degree completion letter from your university. Your degree completion date will be mentioned...


----------



## drshk

Hi Firetoy, did you call DIAC and ask if you have got a CO since your 5 weeks are up now. I called yesterday and the lady said that my case is still awaiting allocation  The wait is so horrible :clock:

Hope you get CO and grant this week :thumb:



Firetoy said:


> I'm an onshore applicant and I did all the medical examinations required 25 days ago. I wrote an email to the Health Department of Immigration and they replied that my examinations were cleared and finalised, but no change in evisa


----------



## drshk

Congrats mate :clap2:



joy_31 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my grant today! Thank you for your help and support!


----------



## soumyo11

Friends...Let me open the account for this week.... Received my Grant letter today.

Had old ACS ... No Deductions in work exp ... All went clean.

Applied on 30th July, Got CO on 11th Sept, CO Contacted on 18th Sept & Grant received today....

I'll update the signature now folks...Hold on tight.....Yours is on the way


----------



## joejohn

soumyo11 said:


> Friends...Let me open the account for this week.... Received my Grant letter today.
> 
> Had old ACS ... No Deductions in work exp ... All went clean.
> 
> Applied on 30th July, Got CO on 11th Sept, CO Contacted on 18th Sept & Grant received today....
> 
> I'll update the signature now folks...Hold on tight.....Yours is on the way


Congratulations!!

Hopefully the final wave of grants for July application has started... and with this, all the July applicants will have grant!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*grants or co allocation*

any news for today


----------



## samkalu

soumyo11 said:


> Friends...Let me open the account for this week.... Received my Grant letter today.
> 
> Had old ACS ... No Deductions in work exp ... All went clean.
> 
> Applied on 30th July, Got CO on 11th Sept, CO Contacted on 18th Sept & Grant received today....
> 
> I'll update the signature now folks...Hold on tight.....Yours is on the way


Did u give the same exp letter u gave to diac or did u get a new updated letter for diac?


----------



## shift_move

soumyo11 said:


> Friends...Let me open the account for this week.... Received my Grant letter today. Had old ACS ... No Deductions in work exp ... All went clean. Applied on 30th July, Got CO on 11th Sept, CO Contacted on 18th Sept & Grant received today.... I'll update the signature now folks...Hold on tight.....Yours is on the way


Congratulations on the grant. All the best to you! 
I have lodged my application on the same day as you did. No traces of CO allocation yet. I will have to wait for few more days I guess.


----------



## akshay1229

soumyo11 said:


> Friends...Let me open the account for this week.... Received my Grant letter today.
> 
> Had old ACS ... No Deductions in work exp ... All went clean.
> 
> Applied on 30th July, Got CO on 11th Sept, CO Contacted on 18th Sept & Grant received today....
> 
> I'll update the signature now folks...Hold on tight.....Yours is on the way


Many congratulations!!!!


----------



## akshay1229

shift_move said:


> Congratulations on the grant. All the best to you!
> I have lodged my application on the same day as you did. No traces of CO allocation yet. I will have to wait for few more days I guess.


Did u call to DIAC to ask for CO?


----------



## Liz21

joy_31 said:


> hello all,
> 
> i got my grant today! Thank you for your help and support!


congrats


----------



## praveenreddy

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> any news for today


Hi Ankita

have done your medicals. when did your documents status changed from required to received.


----------



## shift_move

akshay1229 said:


> Did u call to DIAC to ask for CO?


Yes, as a matter of fact, I have been kept waiting from the last 14 mins. Will update after the call


----------



## akshay1229

shift_move said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact, I have been kept waiting from the last 14 mins. Will update after the call


Ohk...thanks...


----------



## soumyo11

samkalu said:


> Did u give the same exp letter u gave to diac or did u get a new updated letter for diac?


Same set of docs submitted for both ACS & DIAC


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Ankita
> 
> have done your medicals. when did your documents status changed from required to received.


medicals had been completed on 28 aug but i dont knw anytng abt status its my agent who have everything with him .password,, so i dont knw anything .also he says as we are two applicants so he will uploaad docs when co will be appointed dnt knw what he is upto .very tensed . its been more than 5 weeks since i lodge will wait 2 weeks mofre for co allocation


----------



## soumyo11

shift_move said:


> Congratulations on the grant. All the best to you!
> I have lodged my application on the same day as you did. No traces of CO allocation yet. I will have to wait for few more days I guess.


You will get a direct grant buddy .... Get your seat belt on


----------



## akshay1229

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> medicals had been completed on 28 aug but i dont knw anytng abt status its my agent who have everything with him .password,, so i dont knw anything .also he says as we are two applicants so he will uploaad docs when co will be appointed dnt knw what he is upto .very tensed . its been more than 5 weeks since i lodge will wait 2 weeks mofre for co allocation


Hey u can ask at hospital abt ur medical. ask them that they have uploaded it or not.. all you need is HAP ID.. check this way..


----------



## seta

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Ankita
> 
> have done your medicals. when did your documents status changed from required to received.


praveenreddy,
Your medical was cleared the next day after you did your medical? How do you know it was cleared?


----------



## akshay1229

seta said:


> praveenreddy,
> Your medical was cleared the next day after you did your medical? How do you know it was cleared?


It shows," no health examination requires for this applicant......" Instead of "organize your health examination"


----------



## akiimanu

Any Golden Emails today???


----------



## shift_move

soumyo11 said:


> You will get a direct grant buddy .... Get your seat belt on


Hopefully, Thank you


----------



## amandineFR

Visa granted today   can't believe it


----------



## akshay1229

amandineFR said:


> Visa granted today   can't believe it


Many congratulations!!!!


----------



## WizzyWizz

I checked my visa page today and all the documents that I have uploaded is change from required to received as of 23/9/2013. Does it mean there's is someone who already checked and acknowledge my documents since the change to "received" status is not automated. Please let me know your experience.


----------



## shift_move

amandineFR said:


> Visa granted today   can't believe it


Congratulations on your grant and all the best to you!


----------



## akshay1229

amandineFR said:


> Visa granted today   can't believe it


Add your signature and timeline...


----------



## mike alic

WizzyWizz said:


> I checked my visa page today and all the documents that I have uploaded is change from required to received as of 23/9/2013. Does it mean there's is someone who already checked and acknowledge my documents since the change to "received" status is not automated. Please let me know your experience.


I think its automated. when i uploaded, after few hours it was changed to received. I dont think so its done manually.


----------



## Vijay24

WizzyWizz said:


> I checked my visa page today and all the documents that I have uploaded is change from required to received as of 23/9/2013. Does it mean there's is someone who already checked and acknowledge my documents since the change to "received" status is not automated. Please let me know your experience.


It's auto update. Until and unless your CO contacts you, you will not know what's happening to your application. Received means it has reached their database and it is in their system


----------



## adc14

Finally! We got our visa just now... I'm speechless! I really don't know what to say... 

Thank you for all of you!!!


----------



## drshk

Hi WizzyWizz, don't know if its different for every case but all my documents have 'received' status since the day my visa was lodged.



WizzyWizz said:


> I checked my visa page today and all the documents that I have uploaded is change from required to received as of 23/9/2013. Does it mean there's is someone who already checked and acknowledge my documents since the change to "received" status is not automated. Please let me know your experience.


----------



## WizzyWizz

Vijay24 said:


> It's auto update. Until and unless your CO contacts you, you will not know what's happening to your application. Received means it has reached their database and it is in their system


Noted and thank you for the information.


----------



## drshk

wow, another august applicant! congratulations!! :clap2: :clap2: 



adc14 said:


> Finally! We got our visa just now... I'm speechless! I really don't know what to say...
> 
> Thank you for all of you!!!


----------



## itsmeganesh

adc14 said:


> Finally! We got our visa just now... I'm speechless! I really don't know what to say...
> 
> Thank you for all of you!!!


adc14 Congratulation!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## WizzyWizz

adc14 said:


> finally! We got our visa just now... I'm speechless! I really don't know what to say...
> 
> Thank you for all of you!!!


congrats!!!


----------



## zippy24

adc14 said:


> Finally! We got our visa just now... I'm speechless! I really don't know what to say...
> 
> Thank you for all of you!!!


Congrates Mate!!


----------



## ojhaa

amandinefr said:


> visa granted today   can't believe it


congratulations............


----------



## ojhaa

*Congratulations............*



soumyo11 said:


> friends...let me open the account for this week.... Received my grant letter today.
> 
> Had old acs ... No deductions in work exp ... All went clean.
> 
> Applied on 30th july, got co on 11th sept, co contacted on 18th sept & grant received today....
> 
> I'll update the signature now folks...hold on tight.....yours is on the way


congratulations............


----------



## shift_move

akshay1229 said:


> Did u call to DIAC to ask for CO?


I just have hung up the call with DIAC. They say my application is ready to be allocated to a CO. And she said maybe I will be allocated a CO this week. The CO goes through the docs and if necessary contacts me is what she said. Hopefully, will have a CO this week.


----------



## Liz21

adc14 said:


> Finally! We got our visa just now... I'm speechless! I really don't know what to say...
> 
> Thank you for all of you!!!


congrats


----------



## sahil772

akshay1229 said:


> It shows," no health examination requires for this applicant......" Instead of "organize your health examination"


Does this mean that it will not be referred to MOC ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## sahil772

adc14 said:


> Finally! We got our visa just now... I'm speechless! I really don't know what to say...
> 
> Thank you for all of you!!!


Congrats .....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

adc14 said:


> Finally! We got our visa just now... I'm speechless! I really don't know what to say...
> 
> Thank you for all of you!!!



congrats dear jus wanna ask had u uploaded docs on upfront basis and r u single applicant or two or more pl revert asap


----------



## sahil772

amandineFR said:


> Visa granted today   can't believe it


Congrats ....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajfromhyd

adc14 said:


> Finally! We got our visa just now... I'm speechless! I really don't know what to say...
> 
> Thank you for all of you!!!


congrats adc14.. how many points you claimed???


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

joy_31 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my grant today! Thank you for your help and support!


Congrats mate:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## starwars123

Hi i dont have *ANY* payslips for my whole experience. I have just provided my whole bank statement (for 8 years) which has my salary credot. Is that fine  ?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

adc14 said:


> Finally! We got our visa just now... I'm speechless! I really don't know what to say...
> 
> Thank you for all of you!!!


Congratulations Buddy. Finally most of us who applied in the first and second weeks of August have a CO or Grant.

We have to agree the fact that our Applications are being processed on priority:whip:


----------



## Birender

needpr said:


> They Charge 2400 per applicant. I get that done from Max Panchsheel.


is it INR or AUD?


----------



## Mashtor

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:Just got my Golden email!!!!

Applied on 05 August CO: 13 sept. Grant: 24 Sept. (Offshore)

Thank you all.....


----------



## tihor

Mashtor said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:Just got my Golden email!!!!
> 
> Applied on 05 August CO: 13 sept. Grant: 24 Sept. (Offshore)
> 
> Thank you all.....


Congrats Mashtor!


----------



## sre375

amandineFR said:


> Visa granted today   can't believe it


Congratulations!!


----------



## sre375

soumyo11 said:


> Friends...Let me open the account for this week.... Received my Grant letter today.
> 
> Had old ACS ... No Deductions in work exp ... All went clean.
> 
> Applied on 30th July, Got CO on 11th Sept, CO Contacted on 18th Sept & Grant received today....
> 
> I'll update the signature now folks...Hold on tight.....Yours is on the way


Congrats!


----------



## sahil772

Mashtor said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:Just got my Golden email!!!!
> 
> Applied on 05 August CO: 13 sept. Grant: 24 Sept. (Offshore)
> 
> Thank you all.....


Congrats mate...just want to ask did u front loaded form 80, 1221 and how many applicants was in ur case?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Mashtor

sahil772 said:


> Congrats mate...just want to ask did u front loaded form 80, 1221 and how many applicants was in ur case?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Yes my CO asked me to upload form 80. We are two applicants...Thanks


----------



## amandineFR

FYI I had applied on July 25th and CO was allocated on sep 18th.
We provided form 80 on Sep 20 and medicals were cleared on Sep 20 as well.
Now we received grant on Sep 24th


----------



## Birender

amandineFR said:


> FYI I had applied on July 25th and CO was allocated on sep 18th.
> We provided form 80 on Sep 20 and medicals were cleared on Sep 20 as well.
> Now we received grant on Sep 24th


how many points did you claim for work ex.. and how many points you had in total?

You were an onshore applicant?


----------



## premchandjaladi

adc14 said:


> Finally! We got our visa just now... I'm speechless! I really don't know what to say...
> 
> Thank you for all of you!!!


Congrats lane:lane:


----------



## premchandjaladi

Mashtor said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:Just got my Golden email!!!!
> 
> Applied on 05 August CO: 13 sept. Grant: 24 Sept. (Offshore)
> 
> Thank you all.....


Congrats :angel:lane:


----------



## amandineFR

Birender said:


> how many points did you claim for work ex.. and how many points you had in total?
> 
> You were an onshore applicant?


70 points in total
5 points for work exp
offshore applicant


----------



## drshk

Congratulations :cheer2: :cheer2:



Mashtor said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:Just got my Golden email!!!!
> 
> Applied on 05 August CO: 13 sept. Grant: 24 Sept. (Offshore)
> 
> Thank you all.....


----------



## Vic2013

Hey congrats to all who got their grant today  CO seem to be active ! Goodluck to the rest of us!


----------



## jerry9

Has any one got the DIAC phone number. I need to ask them regarding CO allocation?I have applied in first week of August but have no information regarding CO allocation


----------



## Gurpreethm

Waiting, today my 10th week is going to complete.
Everything is frontloaded, requested docs also share with A team 2.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Birender

sahil772 said:


> I did from Max Medicentre, Panchsheel, Delhi. I was charged Rs 2300 .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Nice. I have heard that they are slow. Is it?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Mashtor said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:Just got my Golden email!!!!
> 
> Applied on 05 August CO: 13 sept. Grant: 24 Sept. (Offshore)
> 
> Thank you all.....


congrats mashtor hw many points u claimed


----------



## Rocky Balboa

laurinoz said:


> Been away from this thread for a while, and now too many pages to read.
> So has Rocky got his GRANT?????


Not yet mate. *Maybe Today*


----------



## Birender

amandineFR said:


> 70 points in total
> 5 points for work exp
> offshore applicant


Thanks and many congratulations.. Best of luck :clap2:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Rocky Balboa said:


> Not yet mate. *Maybe Today*


all d best rocky u wll def gonna get it today


----------



## Rocky Balboa

laurinoz said:


> Oh nooooooooooooooo
> I start to wonder... Has he paid the correct fee??
> Lol, I really can't understand what is taking so long.
> Has he finally got a CO at least?


 Yes I paid the old fee charge in July.

Currently Adelaide Team 2 is processing my application, I found out by calling DIAC last tuesday and sent an email to the team address, no response till now. no CO yet

As said earlier, MAYBE today is the Hope until I get the grant.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Mashtor said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:Just got my Golden email!!!!
> 
> Applied on 05 August CO: 13 sept. Grant: 24 Sept. (Offshore)
> 
> Thank you all.....


Congrats Mashtor


----------



## Vic2013

Rocky when you called did you ask why the delay ? I mean do they seem apologetic at all? On what basis are Aug applicants are getting grants earlier than you, a June applicant? It just seems absurd if there is no valid reason for the delay, and poor management on their parts.


----------



## shyam

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yes I paid the old fee charge in July.
> 
> Currently Adelaide Team 2 is processing my application, I found out by calling DIAC last tuesday and sent an email to the team address, no response till now. no CO yet
> 
> As said earlier, MAYBE today is the Hope until I get the grant.


Hi Rocky,

Did you see any change of status for the attached documents?

As you can well see the case of Gulpak that stands inspiring to many of us. 
Hope we too would get one day.


----------



## Gurpreethm

Vic2013 said:


> Rocky when you called did you ask why the delay ? I mean do they seem apologetic at all? On what basis are Aug applicants are getting grants earlier than you, a June applicant? It just seems absurd if there is no valid reason for the delay, and poor management on their parts.


Adelaide Team 2 is dead slow.
Most the delayed applications are,with team 2.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## NSW2613

Hi..

Today morning, I have received a mail saying that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed" and "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased" and has given some reasons for that like (says any one from this is applicable), You have been granted a visa,You have been refused a visa,You have withdrawn a visa application,You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received,Your EOI has been cancelled by DIAC.

Anybody has received this kind of mail??


----------



## ojhaa

Have been looking and applying to Jobs in OZ through linked-in since I got the grant no responses yet

Its making me nervous ( at least a bit) , I understand the higher chances of landing a Job when you are in Australia but aren't applicants even considered ( I do add some where in the cover letter etc that I have a PR etc) wondering if any other folks feel / face the same

Thoughts and suggestions awaited


----------



## ojhaa

Birender said:


> is it INR or AUD?


it definitely should be INR 2400 AUD for medicals phew


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

any other person who got grant or co allocation today


----------



## Gurpreethm

NSW2613 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Today morning, I have received a mail saying that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed" and "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased" and has given some reasons for that like (says any one from this is applicable), You have been granted a visa,You have been refused a visa,You have withdrawn a visa application,You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received,Your EOI has been cancelled by DIAC.
> 
> Anybody has received this kind of mail??


Check ur eVisa status.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jerry9

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yes I paid the old fee charge in July.
> 
> Currently Adelaide Team 2 is processing my application, I found out by calling DIAC last tuesday and sent an email to the team address, no response till now. no CO yet
> 
> As said earlier, MAYBE today is the Hope until I get the grant.


Friend , what is the DIAC contact number , I have not been assiged a CO yet . Can you share the phone number please.


----------



## itsmeganesh

Hi Dear Friends,

Yahoo!!!! Today I got my Golden Email - Got Visa Grant.
I would like to thank each one of you and will be active member for any help.
I feel on cloud ninelane:lane:lane:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

itsmeganesh said:


> Hi Dear Friends,
> 
> Yahoo!!!! Today I got my Golden Email - Got Visa Grant.
> I would like to thank each one of you and will be active member for any help.
> I feel on cloud ninelane:lane:lane:


congrats dear  pray for us now


----------



## tihor

jerry9 said:


> Friend , what is the DIAC contact number , I have not been assiged a CO yet . Can you share the phone number please.


Can you please add signature? It will help others.


----------



## saisdtx

Hi Y'all!!!

I'm new to this thread and my wife and I are planning to apply for Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa. I hope you guys could share your experience in this forum while waiting for the approval of your visa.

Please let me know if is it really necessary to go first on the Assessment Authority? Or I would submit first my EOI?

Thanks in advance for sharing your thoughts....


Vajo


----------



## Ani.pepe

itsmeganesh said:


> Hi Dear Friends,
> 
> Yahoo!!!! Today I got my Golden Email - Got Visa Grant.
> I would like to thank each one of you and will be active member for any help.
> I feel on cloud ninelane:lane:lane:


Congrats Ganesh...


----------



## Birender

ojhaa said:


> it definitely should be INR 2400 AUD for medicals phew


Yeah right. My mistake


----------



## miteshm82

starwars123 said:


> Hi i dont have *ANY* payslips for my whole experience. I have just provided my whole bank statement (for 8 years) which has my salary credot. Is that fine  ?


Yes its fine. 

Do you have taxation returns?


----------



## starwars123

starwars123 said:


> Hi i dont have *ANY* payslips for my whole experience. I have just provided my whole bank statement (for 8 years) which has my salary credot. Is that fine  ?


Any thoughts on this  ?


----------



## starwars123

miteshm82 said:


> Yes its fine.
> 
> Do you have taxation returns?


No


----------



## saisdtx

itsmeganesh said:


> Hi Dear Friends,
> 
> Yahoo!!!! Today I got my Golden Email - Got Visa Grant.
> I would like to thank each one of you and will be active member for any help.
> I feel on cloud ninelane:lane:lane:



So happy for you...

#shareyourecperiencewithusplease


----------



## Birender

soumyo11 said:


> Friends...Let me open the account for this week.... Received my Grant letter today.
> 
> Had old ACS ... No Deductions in work exp ... All went clean.
> 
> Applied on 30th July, Got CO on 11th Sept, CO Contacted on 18th Sept & Grant received today....
> 
> I'll update the signature now folks...Hold on tight.....Yours is on the way


Congratulations  

how many points id you claim for work ex. And how many you claimed in total. are you an offshore applicant?


----------



## tihor

itsmeganesh said:


> Hi Dear Friends,
> 
> Yahoo!!!! Today I got my Golden Email - Got Visa Grant.
> I would like to thank each one of you and will be active member for any help.
> I feel on cloud ninelane:lane:lane:


Congrats Ganesh!


----------



## starwars123

NSW2613 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Today morning, I have received a mail saying that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed" and "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased" and has given some reasons for that like (says any one from this is applicable), You have been granted a visa,You have been refused a visa,You have withdrawn a visa application,You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received,Your EOI has been cancelled by DIAC.
> 
> Anybody has received this kind of mail??


You got the granttttt :angel:


----------



## miteshm82

starwars123 said:


> No


Form 16?


----------



## soumyo11

Birender said:


> Congratulations
> 
> how many points id you claim for work ex. And how many you claimed in total. are you an offshore applicant?


65 Points with 8 yrs Work Exp
Offshore Applicant


----------



## saisdtx

STARWARS123, can I send a PM on this thread?


----------



## starwars123

saisdtx said:


> STARWARS123, can I send a PM on this thread?



Sure.


----------



## premchandjaladi

itsmeganesh said:


> Hi Dear Friends,
> 
> Yahoo!!!! Today I got my Golden Email - Got Visa Grant.
> I would like to thank each one of you and will be active member for any help.
> I feel on cloud ninelane:lane:lane:


Congrats


----------



## starwars123

miteshm82 said:


> Form 16?


I was in india before a longgggg time. So i dont have that  all i have is my bank statement with salary credit details. Is that a issue? #worried.


----------



## saisdtx

starwars123 said:


> Sure.


Looks like Im struggling in finding where to send a PM to you....Cant find it!!!


----------



## saisdtx

Starwars, am really sorry but I cant find the icon for sending you a PM...


----------



## harshaldesai

Nope. Still waiting. Applied on 18th Aug.


----------



## miteshm82

starwars123 said:


> I was in india before a longgggg time. So i dont have that  all i have is my bank statement with salary credit details. Is that a issue? #worried.


I don't think you will be in trouble as you have at least one proof of your salary.


----------



## Liz21

itsmeganesh said:


> Hi Dear Friends,
> 
> Yahoo!!!! Today I got my Golden Email - Got Visa Grant.
> I would like to thank each one of you and will be active member for any help.
> I feel on cloud ninelane:lane:lane:


congrats


----------



## urn

I have been tracking, I assume people applied with NSW state sponsorship till 12th August with all required documents has been granted. 

Any Idea?


----------



## miteshm82

ambproject said:


> Any case officer allotment for august applicants


Yes, There are few. Check the sheet below. Also add your timeline if not there.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## drshk

Congratulations :clap2:



itsmeganesh said:


> Hi Dear Friends,
> 
> Yahoo!!!! Today I got my Golden Email - Got Visa Grant.
> I would like to thank each one of you and will be active member for any help.
> I feel on cloud ninelane:lane:lane:


----------



## AM

my assumption is that there are new CO' assigned but people havent updated the list yet


----------



## shyam

saisdtx said:


> Hi Y'all!!!
> 
> I'm new to this thread and my wife and I are planning to apply for Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa. I hope you guys could share your experience in this forum while waiting for the approval of your visa.
> 
> Please let me know if is it really necessary to go first on the Assessment Authority? Or I would submit first my EOI?
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing your thoughts....
> 
> 
> Vajo


You can't submit the EOI without the skill assessment.


----------



## tihor

Something strange happened. Finally, my agent just uploaded form80 for me and my spouse today. But then I started seeing the link "Complete character assessment..." below "No health examinations.. " message. This new link is visible for me & my spouse as well.

Is this normal?


----------



## chargoesabroad

CO assigned today. Requested form 80 for partner and more evidence of relationship.


----------



## shyam

tihor said:


> Something strange happened. Finally, my agent just uploaded form80 for me and my spouse today. But then I started seeing the link "Complete character assessment..." below "No health examinations.. " message. This new link is visible for me & my spouse as well.
> 
> Is this normal?


Yes, the character link appears by default when the Form 80 is uploaded. The CO would verify and would modify to make the link disappear.


----------



## AM

it took 40 days for you. so lets all assume 6 weeks instead of regular 5 weeks for getting CO following his stats


----------



## saisdtx

shyam said:


> You can't submit the EOI without the skill assessment.


Thanks Shyam!!!


----------



## BGMate

Guys,

We have just received the golden email. 
The feeling is amazing .... unbelievable!!!!!

I wish you all who are waiting to have their grands today!
The CO has never contacted us - the medicals were referred to MOC and in almost a month we have received the grand letter.

We are so happy!!!!


----------



## felix2020

saisdtx said:


> Hi Y'all!!!
> 
> I'm new to this thread and my wife and I are planning to apply for Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa. I hope you guys could share your experience in this forum while waiting for the approval of your visa.
> 
> Please let me know if is it really necessary to go first on the Assessment Authority? Or I would submit first my EOI?
> 
> Thanks in advance for sharing your thoughts....
> 
> 
> Vajo


If you submit EOI and receive an invitation before you have the skill assessment, your visa application will get rejected. DIAC clearly mentions you must have a suitable skill assessment before you get invited.


----------



## tihor

shyam said:


> Yes, the character link appears by default when the Form 80 is uploaded. The CO would verify and would modify to make the link disappear.


Thanks Shyam!


----------



## chargoesabroad

aravindhmohan said:


> it took 40 days for you. so lets all assume 6 weeks instead of regular 5 weeks for getting CO following his stats


Yeah just under 6 weeks. Bit gutted though as I attached everything required and they want more. Was hoping for a direct grant. Not sure how long I'll have to wait now they want more info


----------



## Vincentluf

chargoesabroad said:


> CO assigned today. Requested form 80 for partner and more evidence of relationship.


Congrats! Fingers Crossed!
Are you in a defacto relationship? Which document you send to the case officer to support your relationship?


----------



## AM

anyways there is good progress. All the best


----------



## soumyo11

Folks ... Received the grant letter today.

Old ACS ... No deduction on work exp .. All went clean.

Hold on tight ... Yours is on the way


----------



## sharmistha

tihor said:


> Something strange happened. Finally, my agent just uploaded form80 for me and my spouse today. But then I started seeing the link "Complete character assessment..." below "No health examinations.. " message. This new link is visible for me & my spouse as well.
> 
> Is this normal?


Yes Tihor

Same thing happened with me. As soon as I uploaded the document, the link applied. Also, In front of Character evidence-form 80...it was stated as required. even after I have already uploded it


----------



## BGMate

Congratulations!!!

Guys,

We have just received our golden email!
The feeling is amazing .... unbelievable!!!!!

I wish you all who are waiting to have their grands today!
The CO has never contacted us - the medicals were referred to MOC and in almost a month we have received the grand letter. See my signature!

We are so happy!!!!


----------



## Birender

BGMate said:


> Guys,
> 
> We have just received the golden email.
> The feeling is amazing .... unbelievable!!!!!
> 
> I wish you all who are waiting to have their grands today!
> The CO has never contacted us - the medicals were referred to MOC and in almost a month we have received the grand letter.
> 
> We are so happy!!!!


Congratulations. 

How many points you claimed for your work ex? how many points in total?
Are you an offshore applicant?


----------



## raj333

itsmeganesh said:


> Hi Dear Friends,
> 
> Yahoo!!!! Today I got my Golden Email - Got Visa Grant.
> I would like to thank each one of you and will be active member for any help.
> I feel on cloud ninelane:lane:lane:



Congrats Ganesh!
wow you got it just 4-5 days after CO, did you got any requests from CO to produce any docs etc? 

my CO got attached on 29th Aug and I replied to them on 4th Sep with all the documents, got the acknowledgement on 4th but haven't heard back from them till now. not sure if I am missing anything or should I contact them on phone to check the status? 

is there any SLA for them to revert back?


----------



## BGMate

Signature updated


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

guys any other person who got grant or co allocation today pl update . wat about ishaan and anchal any idea


----------



## saisdtx

felix2020 said:


> If you submit EOI and receive an invitation before you have the skill assessment, your visa application will get rejected. DIAC clearly mentions you must have a suitable skill assessment before you get invited.


Thanks Felix!!! Then, I should go first with the skill assessment...


----------



## PDHUNT

*Congratulations*



BGMate said:


> Guys,
> 
> We have just received the golden email.
> The feeling is amazing .... unbelievable!!!!!
> 
> I wish you all who are waiting to have their grands today!
> The CO has never contacted us - the medicals were referred to MOC and in almost a month we have received the grand letter.
> 
> We are so happy!!!!


Many Congratulations BGMate :tea:


----------



## Ani.pepe

NSW2613 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Today morning, I have received a mail saying that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed" and "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased" and has given some reasons for that like (says any one from this is applicable), You have been granted a visa,You have been refused a visa,You have withdrawn a visa application,You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received,Your EOI has been cancelled by DIAC.
> 
> Anybody has received this kind of mail??


Hello NSW, did you check your evisa page ???


----------



## Sujith singh

Hi ankita, did u get co allocated, as I can see u applied on 18th august?


----------



## PDHUNT

*Congratulations*



soumyo11 said:


> Folks ... Received the grant letter today.
> 
> Old ACS ... No deduction on work exp .. All went clean.
> 
> Hold on tight ... Yours is on the way


:horn:

Many Congratulations 

DIAC rocks again :rockon:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Sujith singh said:


> Hi ankita, did u get co allocated, as I can see u applied on 18th august?


no not yet i think maybe till friday or next week i will get co allocated :fingerscrossed:
i have 60 points in total those who are having more than 60 points had already been allocated co or got direct grant . 

hoping for the best

sujith can u pl give ur timelines in signature /


----------



## Sujith singh

Me too applied on 24th august, but no co is allocated yet, just holding my patience..


----------



## anna20

Hi,

I got my grant today...i am so happy...
I wish everyone in the forum very best of luck....

Thank you all for the support and expert knowledge...this forum has helped me a lot in making the whole process done by myself....please keep it going...

Thanks,


----------



## Ani.pepe

anna20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my grant today...i am so happy...
> I wish everyone in the forum very best of luck....
> 
> Thank you all for the support and expert knowledge...this forum has helped me a lot in making the whole process done by myself....please keep it going...
> 
> Thanks,


Congrats Anna20


----------



## Gurpreethm

anna20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my grant today...i am so happy...
> I wish everyone in the forum very best of luck....
> 
> Thank you all for the support and expert knowledge...this forum has helped me a lot in making the whole process done by myself....please keep it going...
> 
> Thanks,


Congrats anna ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## amitso

itsmeganesh said:


> Hi Dear Friends,
> 
> Yahoo!!!! Today I got my Golden Email - Got Visa Grant.
> I would like to thank each one of you and will be active member for any help.
> I feel on cloud ninelane:lane:lane:


Congratulations...!!!


----------



## shyam

Hi guys,

Can you all please update your signature if not done already. also please update your details in spreadsheet.

spreadsheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0

signature:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## Ani.pepe

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> no not yet i think maybe till friday or next week i will get co allocated :fingerscrossed:
> i have 60 points in total those who are having more than 60 points had already been allocated co or got direct grant .
> 
> hoping for the best
> 
> 
> 
> sujith can u pl give ur timelines in signature /



Ankita does DIAC process aplications with more points faster?? or do they look at the subclass (ie 190, 189) please advice?


----------



## BGMate

Thanks a lot!

Guys I have a question. In addition to the grand letter attachment we have also a Health Undertaking attachment (form 815). Do you know why and should we fill in the form and send it back or take it with us in AU?

Thanks!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

anna20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my grant today...i am so happy...
> I wish everyone in the forum very best of luck....
> 
> Thank you all for the support and expert knowledge...this forum has helped me a lot in making the whole process done by myself....please keep it going...
> 
> Thanks,



congrats anna


----------



## BGMate

Guys I have a question. In addition to the grand letter attachment we have also a Health Undertaking attachment (form 815). Do you know why and should we fill in the form and send it back or take it with us in AU?

Thanks!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Ani.pepe said:


> Ankita does DIAC process aplications with more points faster?? or do they look at the subclass (ie 190, 189) please advice?


generally those with more points are getting faster co allocation and if everthing in order they get direct grant also 190 gets prefrence over 189 .......generally co allocation time of 190 is min. 6 weeks for ofshore candidates as per my knowledge


----------



## mithu93ku

adc14 said:


> Finally! We got our visa just now... I'm speechless! I really don't know what to say...
> 
> Thank you for all of you!!!


Congrats *adc14*. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## akiimanu

BGMate said:


> Guys,
> 
> We have just received the golden email.
> The feeling is amazing .... unbelievable!!!!!
> 
> I wish you all who are waiting to have their grands today!
> The CO has never contacted us - the medicals were referred to MOC and in almost a month we have received the grand letter.
> 
> We are so happy!!!!


hey congrats !!!:drum:


----------



## miteshm82

Congratulations!! Party time Anna...


----------



## akiimanu

soumyo11 said:


> Folks ... Received the grant letter today.
> 
> Old ACS ... No deduction on work exp .. All went clean.
> 
> Hold on tight ... Yours is on the way


wow what a news !!!!
congrats!!!!!
:drum::drum::drum:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## mithu93ku

anna20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my grant today...i am so happy...
> I wish everyone in the forum very best of luck....
> 
> Thank you all for the support and expert knowledge...this forum has helped me a lot in making the whole process done by myself....please keep it going...
> 
> Thanks,


Congrats *anna20*. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## akiimanu

soumyo11 said:


> Folks ... Received the grant letter today.
> 
> Old ACS ... No deduction on work exp .. All went clean.
> 
> Hold on tight ... Yours is on the way


BTW which team of CO???


----------



## The Shobra

Ani.pepe said:


> Ankita does DIAC process aplications with more points faster?? or do they look at the subclass (ie 190, 189) please advice?


Hi all,
I have the same question.!!?
Please anyone can advice.
Is there is a big relation between total points and visa processing time.
Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

Mashtor said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:Just got my Golden email!!!!
> 
> Applied on 05 August CO: 13 sept. Grant: 24 Sept. (Offshore)
> 
> Thank you all.....


Congrats *Mashtor*. :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

The Shobra said:


> Hi all,
> I have the same question.!!?
> Please anyone can advice.
> Is there is a big relation between total points and visa processing time.
> Thanks


yes, there is applicants with more points get prefrence over others and 190 subclass also , 
nsw nominees get pref over act 
onshore get prefrence over offshore 
upfront loading of documents ensures much faster grant


----------



## miteshm82

The Shobra said:


> Hi all,
> I have the same question.!!?
> Please anyone can advice.
> Is there is a big relation between total points and visa processing time.
> Thanks


No. There is no connection in your points and processing time. 

1) Onshore applicants get faster response.
2) 190 has priority over 189.


----------



## sahil772

anna20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my grant today...i am so happy...
> I wish everyone in the forum very best of luck....
> 
> Thank you all for the support and expert knowledge...this forum has helped me a lot in making the whole process done by myself....please keep it going...
> 
> Thanks,


Congrats Anna ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku

itsmeganesh said:


> Hi Dear Friends,
> 
> Yahoo!!!! Today I got my Golden Email - Got Visa Grant.
> I would like to thank each one of you and will be active member for any help.
> I feel on cloud ninelane:lane:lane:


Congrats *itsmeganesh*. :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## adc14

itsmeganesh said:


> Hi Dear Friends, Yahoo!!!! Today I got my Golden Email - Got Visa Grant. I would like to thank each one of you and will be active member for any help. I feel on cloud ninelane:lane:lane:



Congrats!!!!


----------



## ojhaa

July Closing Fast .....

Good luck those waiting


----------



## mithu93ku

NSW2613 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Today morning, I have received a mail saying that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed" and "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased" and has given some reasons for that like (says any one from this is applicable), You have been granted a visa,You have been refused a visa,You have withdrawn a visa application,You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received,Your EOI has been cancelled by DIAC.
> 
> Anybody has received this kind of mail??


We all who got grant received same messages! 
Congrats *NSW2613*. :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## mohkam

Hi great guys
Information to share...
I got contacted by my CO today... GSM Adelaide Team 7... I'm an onshore applicant
He/She was asking for some documents as I have not uploaded everything (waiting for overseas PCC and other documents to be issued).

Anyone here assigned a CO from the same team... please share your experience


----------



## shyam

The Shobra said:


> Hi all,
> I have the same question.!!?
> Please anyone can advice.
> Is there is a big relation between total points and visa processing time.
> Thanks


At whatever stage you are, the total points has the effect on your application.

The more points you have the better chance you would have in getting an invite, or speeds up the process of CO allocation & getting the Grant.

Also, it depends on the Occupation and the years of experience(this indirectly points to the total points you have)


----------



## ruchkal

adc14 said:


> Finally! We got our visa just now... I'm speechless! I really don't know what to say...
> 
> Thank you for all of you!!!


Congratulations.... Happy for you.... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## anna20

Mashtor said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:Just got my Golden email!!!!
> 
> Applied on 05 August CO: 13 sept. Grant: 24 Sept. (Offshore)
> 
> Thank you all.....


Congrats


----------



## roposh

shyam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you all please update your signature if not done already. also please update your details in spreadsheet.
> 
> spreadsheet:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0
> 
> signature:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


Shyam, Can you please sort the spreadhseet with respect to the visa lodgement date? it would be easier for all to analyze.

thanks,

Roposh


----------



## ruchkal

Mashtor said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:Just got my Golden email!!!!
> 
> Applied on 05 August CO: 13 sept. Grant: 24 Sept. (Offshore)
> 
> Thank you all.....


Wow... Congratulations.... :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

What is your occupation and visa category (190 or 189)


----------



## surinsin

Congrats to all who receive their grants today....All the best for future in Australia.


----------



## anna20

NSW2613 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Today morning, I have received a mail saying that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed" and "Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased" and has given some reasons for that like (says any one from this is applicable), You have been granted a visa,You have been refused a visa,You have withdrawn a visa application,You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received,Your EOI has been cancelled by DIAC.
> 
> Anybody has received this kind of mail??


Yes i got the same email today before getting grant letter...then i checked on evisa and found out my visa has been finalized and saw the link for the grant letter...


----------



## shyam

roposh said:


> Shyam, Can you please sort the spreadhseet with respect to the visa lodgement date? it would be easier for all to analyze.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Roposh


I wish I could. But sorry, even i do not have the right to sort the sheet in order.
Only the owner of the sheet can do that.


I too request to get the sheet sorted in order


----------



## ruchkal

anna20 said:


> Yes i got the same email today before getting grant letter...then i checked on evisa and found out my visa has been finalized and saw the link for the grant letter...


Congratulations Anna...:clap2: :clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

shyam said:


> I wish I could. But sorry, even i do not have the right to sort the sheet in order.
> Only the owner of the sheet can do that.
> 
> 
> I too request to get the sheet sorted in order


Guys u can jus copy and paste sheet in excel and then u can filter it as per ur requirenent to analyze the details


----------



## ramanj

Today it was a rain of grants.... Congrats to all who got grants.... It seems Jul applicants have started receiving grants..... Hope for more grants this week


----------



## Gurpreethm

ramanj said:


> Today it was a rain of grants.... Congrats to all who got grants.... It seems Jul applicants have started receiving grants..... Hope for more grants this week


Hi Ramanj, why ur application is pending for approval for so long.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05

BGMate said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Guys,
> 
> We have just received our golden email!
> The feeling is amazing .... unbelievable!!!!!
> 
> I wish you all who are waiting to have their grands today!
> The CO has never contacted us - the medicals were referred to MOC and in almost a month we have received the grand letter. See my signature!
> 
> We are so happy!!!!


Many congratulations to you friend. Enjoy.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## josh.machine

ojhaa said:


> Have been looking and applying to Jobs in OZ through linked-in since I got the grant no responses yet
> 
> Its making me nervous ( at least a bit) , I understand the higher chances of landing a Job when you are in Australia but aren't applicants even considered ( I do add some where in the cover letter etc that I have a PR etc) wondering if any other folks feel / face the same
> 
> Thoughts and suggestions awaited


Precisely in the same situation, absolute pin drop silence.
I must have applied for close to 100 jobs from linkedin and seek but no response whatsoever.
Got one call due to an internal referral but that also got blown away due to some mismatch in their criteria for the role.
Makes me nervous too and am loosing sleep and hair!!


----------



## ramanj

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi Ramanj, why ur application is pending for approval for so long.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


I have no idea whats happening. my medicals are not referred. I submitted my PCC on 28 Aug, since then am waiting for grant 
How abt you? i can see you also applied on 16/7.


----------



## anna20

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations Anna...:clap2: :clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks..all the best for your application


----------



## anna20

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *anna20*. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


Thanks mithu...now a new journey has begun...getting a job!


----------



## Vijay24

Should wait for 3 more months. Waited for close to a year during the process, now it's tough and boring to wait for 90 days


----------



## anna20

sahil772 said:


> Congrats Anna ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Thanks sahil


----------



## BGMate

Birender said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> How many points you claimed for your work ex? how many points in total?
> Are you an offshore applicant?


My husband has 65 points and ACS approved 8+ years of experience.
We are offshore applicants.

However we don't know if ACS letter is old or new format but as far as we know know work experience has been deducted.


----------



## anna20

Ani.pepe said:


> Congrats Anna20


Thanks. I hope you will get your grant soon.


----------



## Gurpreethm

ramanj said:


> I have no idea whats happening. my medicals are not referred. I submitted my PCC on 28 Aug, since then am waiting for grant
> How abt you? i can see you also applied on 16/7.


Don't know what they are doing with my apication, shared all requested docs on 10 sept to CO, medical is clear and waiting.
Hope they have not lost our applications.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## anna20

miteshm82 said:


> Congratulations!! Party time Anna...


Thanks...yes i am very happy and excited...gonna celebrate well today...
All the best with your application


----------



## anna20

Gurpreethm said:


> Congrats anna ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Thank you..


----------



## terminator1

BGMate said:


> My husband has 65 points and ACS approved 8+ years of experience.
> We are offshore applicants.
> 
> However we don't know if ACS letter is old or new format but as far as we know know work experience has been deducted.


congrats BGMate... could you please share which team processed your application?


----------



## ramanj

Gurpreethm said:


> Don't know what they are doing with my apication, shared all requested docs on 10 sept to CO, medical is clear and waiting.
> Hope they have not lost our applications.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Are you planning to call DIAC at some point of time?


----------



## Gurpreethm

ramanj said:


> Are you planning to call DIAC at some point of time?


Yes my agent called them and they said that ur application is 'In Process' they have recived all requested docs.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983

I just have been assigned CO today, requested to submit PCC.


----------



## miteshm82

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> I just have been assigned CO today, requested to submit PCC.


Can you please update your signature with your application timeline?


----------



## BGMate

terminator1 said:


> congrats BGMate... could you please share which team processed your application?


Just to correct - NO work experience has been deducted.

Regarding the team and CO: Team 6 (I believe it is in Adelaide)


----------



## terminator1

BGMate said:


> Just to correct - NO work experience has been deducted.
> 
> Regarding the team and CO: Team 6 (I believe it is in Adelaide)


Thanks BGMate.. enjoy your day


----------



## ramanj

Gurpreethm said:


> Yes my agent called them and they said that ur application is 'In Process' they have recived all requested docs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Oh ok. So it may not be good idea to DIAC and waste money, may be I will also get the same reply. Since they have said application 'In process', your application is not lost 
My agent says wait for CO to reply, they might take time to clear medicals but my medicals were never referred


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> I just have been assigned CO today, requested to submit PCC.


kindly mention ur timelines


----------



## akshay1229

amandineFR said:


> FYI I had applied on July 25th and CO was allocated on sep 18th.
> We provided form 80 on Sep 20 and medicals were cleared on Sep 20 as well.
> Now we received grant on Sep 24th


Many congratulations!!!!..mate....good luck for your mate


----------



## Rocky Balboa

ramanj said:


> Oh ok. So it may not be good idea to DIAC and waste money, may be I will also get the same reply. Since they have said application 'In process', your application is not lost
> My agent says wait for CO to reply, they might take time to clear medicals but my medicals were never referred


I also got the same reply when I called DIAC last tuesday. Gurpreethm and mine are being processed by ADL T2, they are dead slow..what about yours? which team is your CO from?


----------



## rahulmenda

*Hi All *













*for all who got VISA GRANT *


----------



## ramanj

Rocky Balboa said:


> I also got the same reply when I called DIAC last tuesday. Gurpreethm and mine are being processed by ADL T2, they are dead slow..what about yours? which team is your CO from?


Mine is from Brisbane team 34.


----------



## amitso

Rocky Balboa said:


> I also got the same reply when I called DIAC last tuesday. Gurpreethm and mine are being processed by ADL T2, they are dead slow..what about yours? which team is your CO from?


I am with ADL T8, same situation as Gurpreeth, I have also sent the docs on 10th but no reply till now.


----------



## ramanj

amitso said:


> I am with ADL T8, same situation as Gurpreeth, I have also sent the docs on 10th but no reply till now.


Hope we all Jul applicants will get the grant this week.....


----------



## rahulmenda

*For all who are waiting for VISA Grant*











*Every sunset for another sunrise*


----------



## Liz21

rahulmenda said:


> For all who are waiting for VISA Grant
> 
> Every sunset for another sunrise


Thanks


----------



## Gurpreethm

ramanj said:


> Hope we all Jul applicants will get the grant this week.....


praying

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Gurpreethm

amitso said:


> I am with ADL T8, same situation as Gurpreeth, I have also sent the docs on 10th but no reply till now.


Team Adl 8 is also slow one more candidate is waiting for pcc request from Team 8

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

anna20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my grant today...i am so happy...
> I wish everyone in the forum very best of luck....
> 
> Thank you all for the support and expert knowledge...this forum has helped me a lot in making the whole process done by myself....please keep it going...
> 
> Thanks,


Congrats Anna


----------



## Gurpreethm

Team 2 and 8 might be slow due to lots of application or less manpower.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ruchkal

rahulmenda said:


> *For all who are waiting for VISA Grant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Every sunset for another sunrise*


Thanks buddy for consoling us... :typing::boom::rolleyes2::argue:layball:


----------



## itsmeganesh

anna20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my grant today...i am so happy...
> I wish everyone in the forum very best of luck....
> 
> Thank you all for the support and expert knowledge...this forum has helped me a lot in making the whole process done by myself....please keep it going...
> 
> Thanks,


HI Anna, We are in same boat , I also got grant today.
Congratulations!!!:tea:


----------



## rahulmenda

praveenreddy said:


> Good To Hear That mithu hope if i get in that way then i would be the most happiest person. I strongly belive that ur Guess would be most of the times correct so hope the same will work for me too.
> 
> Almost all the documents from my side i uploaded except form 80,sal slips n bank statements. i will upload those in other 2-3 days max.
> 
> anyways tanks for the response.





ruchkal said:


> Thanks buddy for consoling us... :typing::boom::rolleyes2::argue:layball:


No need to panic all will get visa grant eace:eace:


----------



## dragonfly21

jogiyogi said:


> Its around 2400/- INR


After you have applied for 189, how much time do you get to do your medical?


----------



## rahulmenda

itsmeganesh said:


> HI Anna, We are in same boat , I also got grant today.
> Congratulations!!!:tea:













eace:eace::humble::humble::humble::tea::tea:


----------



## murali2610

itsmeganesh said:


> HI Anna, We are in same boat , I also got grant today.
> Congratulations!!!:tea:


Were you having ACS letter in old or new format?


----------



## soumyasingh

akshay1229 said:


> Thanks mate..my PCC is not done. I can't get PCC before CO request letter because of local authority issues..so CO is coming to me tomorrow..


What are you waiting for... upload ur PCC then....


----------



## soumyasingh

dragonfly21 said:


> After you have applied for 189, how much time do you get to do your medical?


It will take maximum a week to get the medicals uploaded and approved.


----------



## soumyasingh

BGMate said:


> Guys,
> 
> We have just received the golden email.
> The feeling is amazing .... unbelievable!!!!!
> 
> I wish you all who are waiting to have their grands today!
> The CO has never contacted us - the medicals were referred to MOC and in almost a month we have received the grand letter.
> 
> We are so happy!!!!


Congrats mate


----------



## soumyasingh

soumyo11 said:


> Folks ... Received the grant letter today.
> 
> Old ACS ... No deduction on work exp .. All went clean.
> 
> Hold on tight ... Yours is on the way


Congrats Soumyo!!!! God Bless....:drum::humble:eace::bounce::rockon:


----------



## dragonfly21

soumyasingh said:


> It will take maximum a week to get the medicals uploaded and approved.


Thanks. But what I was asking is after I have put in my visa application how much time can I wait BEFORE I go for my medical exam.?


----------



## dragonfly21

soumyasingh said:


> Congrats Soumyo!!!! God Bless....:drum::humble:eace::bounce::rockon:


Congrats on your grant .... and best of luck for the next BIG step :tea:


----------



## anna20

itsmeganesh said:


> HI Anna, We are in same boat , I also got grant today.
> Congratulations!!!:tea:


Cheers!!


----------



## akshay1229

soumyasingh said:


> What are you waiting for... upload ur PCC then....


I cant get PCC as Vadodara Passport office does not issue PCC without CO request letter. That's the issue. I tried it in August to get my PCC done. 
same problem occurred to applicants who are from Vadodara...


----------



## mudgalvarun

ramanj said:


> Hope we all Jul applicants will get the grant this week.....


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Everyone,

I got CO assigned on 17th Sept and uploaded the pending docs ( only PCC) yesterday.Does anyone have idea when can i expect the grant.

My signature will provide you guys more details about my timelines.

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## sre375

dragonfly21 said:


> Thanks. But what I was asking is after I have put in my visa application how much time can I wait BEFORE I go for my medical exam.?


You have two options- 1) Wait till CO is allocated and then appear for medicals 2) Don't wait for CO, you can schedule an appointment with the clinic and get the report uploaded before CO asks.

Once CO asks for any document, you have 28 days to comply with the requirement.


----------



## dragonfly21

sre375 said:


> You have two options- 1) Wait till CO is allocated and then appear for medicals 2) Don't wait for CO, you can schedule an appointment with the clinic and get the report uploaded before CO asks.
> 
> Once CO asks for any document, you have 28 days to comply with the requirement.


Thanks again. I see that you have gone for your meds after your CO was allocated. Did you wait for your CO to ask you for your medical? Was it difficult to get the medical done/ documents sent within those 28 days?


----------



## Firetoy

I'm on 189 visa, so I will have to wait longer  Thanks for the wishes. Same for you 



drshk said:


> Hi Firetoy, did you call DIAC and ask if you have got a CO since your 5 weeks are up now. I called yesterday and the lady said that my case is still awaiting allocation  The wait is so horrible :clock:
> 
> Hope you get CO and grant this week :thumb:


----------



## sre375

dragonfly21 said:


> Thanks again. I see that you have gone for your meds after your CO was allocated. Did you wait for your CO to ask you for your medical? Was it difficult to get the medical done/ documents sent within those 28 days?


Dude, I got medicals done before CO asked for it. 

Getting medicals will take 3-4 hours at the clinic. Once the clinic uploads the report, it generally takes couple of days to get cleared, assuming there are no complications in your report.


----------



## dragonfly21

sre375 said:


> Dude, I got medicals done before CO asked for it.
> 
> Getting medicals will take 3-4 hours at the clinic. Once the clinic uploads the report, it generally takes couple of days to get cleared, assuming there are no complications in your report.


Oh yes, my bad; read your signature wrong. Thanks Sre


----------



## Birender

sre375 said:


> Dude, I got medicals done before CO asked for it.
> 
> Getting medicals will take 3-4 hours at the clinic. Once the clinic uploads the report, it generally takes couple of days to get cleared, assuming there are no complications in your report.


they don't share the reports with you?


----------



## sre375

Birender said:


> they don't share the reports with you?


Nope. Its confidential. They are directly uploaded against your HAP ID.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

mudgalvarun said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got CO assigned on 17th Sept and uploaded the pending docs ( only PCC) yesterday.Does anyone have idea when can i expect the grant.
> 
> My signature will provide you guys more details about my timelines.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun




tomorrow will be ur day u wll get grant.hw many points u have


----------



## dragonfly21

sre375 said:


> Nope. Its confidential. They are directly uploaded against your HAP ID.


Do you have to fill up any forms prior to the test?


----------



## sre375

dragonfly21 said:


> Do you have to fill up any forms prior to the test?


Yes. Need to fill up form 26 and 160. Available on DIAC website.

However, please call and confirm with your clinic on all the documents you need to bring on the day of the test.


----------



## akiimanu

sre375 said:


> Dude, I got medicals done before CO asked for it.
> 
> Getting medicals will take 3-4 hours at the clinic. Once the clinic uploads the report, it generally takes couple of days to get cleared, assuming there are no complications in your report.


My two cents, it is good idea to do medicals before hand.


----------



## mudgalvarun

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> tomorrow will be ur day u wll get grant.hw many points u have


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

My total points were 70.My CO is from Adelaide GSM team 4,no idea how fast or slow this team is.Any idea ?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

mudgalvarun said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My total points were 70.My CO is from Adelaide GSM team 4,no idea how fast or slow this team is.Any idea ?


no idea but u will get grant tomm. at max day aftr tomm. but i thk tommm u wll get


----------



## dragonfly21

akiimanu said:


> My two cents, it is good idea to do medicals before hand.


Is it because it makes the grant process faster or is there something more to it?


----------



## sre375

dragonfly21 said:


> Is it because it makes the grant process faster or is there something more to it?


Yes. Definitely speeds up the process. You need to keep in mind that the your first entry to Aus is also linked to the date of your medical report / PCC, whichever is earlier (I think its one year from that date).


----------



## dragonfly21

sre375 said:


> Yes. Definitely speeds up the process. You need to keep in mind that the your first entry to Aus is also linked to the date of your medical report / PCC, whichever is earlier (I think its one year from that date).


Surely even if I take the medical test after the CO asks for it that wont have any repercussions on GETTING the visa, as long as everything is fine with the medical?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

itsmeganesh said:


> HI Anna, We are in same boat , I also got grant today.
> Congratulations!!!:tea:


Congrats mate


----------



## ojhaa

josh.machine said:


> Precisely in the same situation, absolute pin drop silence.
> I must have applied for close to 100 jobs from linkedin and seek but no response whatsoever.
> Got one call due to an internal referral but that also got blown away due to some mismatch in their criteria for the role.
> Makes me nervous too and am loosing sleep and hair!!


Well in our minds we knew it that this going to be tough from another thread I read it takes folks roughly 3 months to land something while they were in Australia

Im ok to try diligently but what I am worried is that if there is no chance of getting a job while applying from India ???


----------



## BGMate

Hi all, I need your help.
I would like to ask you something. My husband has to fill in form 815 - Health Undertaking and send it back immediately. However we don’t know where to send it.
For the grand we received an automatic email and it specifies to not reply to that email but we also don’t have the email of our CO. What should we do? How and where we should send the Health Undertaking.
Thanks!


----------



## BGMate

Hi all, I need your help.
I would like to ask you something. My husband has to fill in form 815 - Health Undertaking and send it back immediately. However we don’t know where to send it.
For the grand we received an automatic email and it specifies to not reply to that email but we also don’t have the email of our CO. What should we do? How and where we should send the Health Undertaking.
Thanks!


----------



## BGMate

and ... one more thing:
Does anyone have the same CO: Team 6, JH.
If yes, could you, please give us his email address and/or phone number?


----------



## akiimanu

dragonfly21 said:


> Is it because it makes the grant process faster or is there something more to it?


You are right.


----------



## Birender

BGMate said:


> Hi all, I need your help.
> I would like to ask you something. My husband has to fill in form 815 - Health Undertaking and send it back immediately. However we don’t know where to send it.
> For the grand we received an automatic email and it specifies to not reply to that email but we also don’t have the email of our CO. What should we do? How and where we should send the Health Undertaking.
> Thanks!


i guess you should call DIAC for this.


----------



## silji

Hi All,

I lodged my visa one 2nd August. CO contacted me for additional payment to add dependent to my VISA. I shared credit card details last week. After that no news from CO and payment not realized so far. Anybody had similer situation earlier. When my payment rwill be realized and get a grant ?


----------



## rahulmenda

mudgalvarun said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got CO assigned on 17th Sept and uploaded the pending docs ( only PCC) yesterday.Does anyone have idea when can i expect the grant.
> 
> My signature will provide you guys more details about my timelines.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varun


You have nothing remaining to be submitted . You can except Visa grant any time may be today, tomorrow or by next week. Be prepared for the golden mail :tea::tea:


----------



## mudgalvarun

rahulmenda said:


> You have nothing remaining to be submitted . You can except Visa grant any time may be today, tomorrow or by next week. Be prepared for the golden mail :tea::tea:


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks rahul,

Will i be getting a direct mail or the grant letter will be uploaded on the portal as well.


----------



## kmann

mudgalvarun said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks rahul,
> 
> Will i be getting a direct mail or the grant letter will be uploaded on the portal as well.


Cngratulationssss to everyone who got grant today :tea::tea::tea: and best wishes those waiting for grants


----------



## soumyasingh

BGMate said:


> Hi all, I need your help.
> I would like to ask you something. My husband has to fill in form 815 - Health Undertaking and send it back immediately. However we don’t know where to send it.
> For the grand we received an automatic email and it specifies to not reply to that email but we also don’t have the email of our CO. What should we do? How and where we should send the Health Undertaking.
> Thanks!


Hi BG....

I would rather suggest you to first upload this form in your evisa under health evidence and then call DIAC if you have concerns..., they should help you out...


----------



## srinu_srn

Hi Ramanj,

Mine is also from Brisbane Team 34 - 'MW'
May I know your CO initials?


----------



## thanich

Congrats for everyone who got grant today.....

Cheers..


----------



## miteshm82

silji said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa one 2nd August. CO contacted me for additional payment to add dependent to my VISA. I shared credit card details last week. After that no news from CO and payment not realized so far. Anybody had similer situation earlier. When my payment rwill be realized and get a grant ?


Hi Silji,

When did your CO ask for additional payment? And how did you share your CC details?


----------



## sharmistha

Hi All,

Quick Question to those who have got their grants. Does DIAC upload the link to the grant letter on the portal as well along with sending the grant mail. Or they just do one of it. Send the mail or post the link on the portal.

Sharmistha


----------



## ramanj

srinu_srn said:


> Hi Ramanj,
> 
> Mine is also from Brisbane Team 34 - 'MW'
> May I know your CO initials?


My CO's initials is 'PM'


----------



## monster

I got a question , got urgent replies

Once the medical is cleared , apart form the status "No health examination required for this person" ; do we need to have the "HEALTH EXAMINATION" file in RECEIVED state ? or would the CO gonna do it.
since all my things are in received state , CO marked them the same day , but after 2 hours of this marking - my medical also went cleared. Is it a coincidence or waht?

desperately waitin for replies


----------



## manubadboy

Hi Guys,

I have a small question. I have applied as Telecommunication Network Engineer. I have lodged my visa and today all my documents have been uploaded but by mistake the guy uploading the document uploaded the Company reference letter which did not have my complete duties, they were just the partial duties. I have an updated reference letter with me, shall I upload it again and send a mail stating please discard the previous upload or is there no way it can be changed now?

Regards,
manu

Edit:- All my documents went to received status within 2 hours of uploading them.. :-o


----------



## miteshm82

manubadboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a small question. I have applied as Telecommunication Network Engineer. I have lodged my visa and today all my documents have been uploaded but by mistake the guy uploading the document uploaded the Company reference letter which did not have my complete duties, they were just the partial duties. I have an updated reference letter with me, shall I upload it again and send a mail stating please discard the previous upload or is there no way it can be changed now?
> 
> Regards,
> manu
> 
> Edit:- All my documents went to received status within 2 hours of uploading them.. :-o


No need to worry manu. 
You just have to wait for the CO's mail. He/She would ask for the document if has any doubt. You can send them your corrected reference letter in response of their mail. Till then take a deep breath.


----------



## miteshm82

monster said:


> I got a question , got urgent replies
> 
> Once the medical is cleared , apart form the status "No health examination required for this person" ; do we need to have the "HEALTH EXAMINATION" file in RECEIVED state ? or would the CO gonna do it.
> since all my things are in received state , CO marked them the same day , but after 2 hours of this marking - my medical also went cleared. Is it a coincidence or waht?
> 
> desperately waitin for replies


Your CO has marked it clear. So no need to worry about.


----------



## manubadboy

miteshm82 said:


> No need to worry manu.
> You just have to wait for the CO's mail. He/She would ask for the document if has any doubt. You can send them your corrected reference letter in response of their mail. Till then take a deep breath.


Thanks Mitesh.. I just hope it is alright :fingerscrossed:
Oh and do I exhale too?


----------



## mithu93ku

sharmistha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick Question to those who have got their grants. Does DIAC upload the link to the grant letter on the portal as well along with sending the grant mail. Or they just do one of it. Send the mail or post the link on the portal.
> 
> Sharmistha


Hello *sharmistha*,

Answer is, DIAC will send e-mail to you as well as will update the e-visa page with Grant Letter link. :drum::drum:


----------



## sylvia_australia

Please tell me how to get forex card.


----------



## miteshm82

sylvia_australia said:


> Please tell me how to get forex card.


Contact ICICI bank.


----------



## PDHUNT

BGMate said:


> Hi all, I need your help.
> I would like to ask you something. My husband has to fill in form 815 - Health Undertaking and send it back immediately. However we don’t know where to send it.
> For the grand we received an automatic email and it specifies to not reply to that email but we also don’t have the email of our CO. What should we do? How and where we should send the Health Undertaking.
> Thanks!


Hi BGMate,

You must have got the grant mail mail from some team somthing like [email protected]. and at the bottom of the mail there has to be name of the CO along with his/her position number.

You can send the filled form 815 to the same email from where you get your grant mail mentioning the name of the CO and position number.
And please do not forgot to mention your case info.

*In reply please quote:*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Client Name: 

Date of Birth:

Client ID: 

File Number:

Transaction Reference Number: 

Visa Application Charge Receipt Number: 

Visa Class: 

Date of Visa Application: 

Case Officer: 

Transmission Method: Email

Nominated Occupation: 

Australian New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO):
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the standard set by DIAC while you communicate with them via Email.

Most of the above information you can get form your Grant mail.


----------



## adc14

Finally!!!

Got my visa approved!!!

Thank you for all of you...


----------



## miteshm82

adc14 said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> Got my visa approved!!!
> 
> Thank you for all of you...


Congratulations!! Very happy for your grant. :tea::drum::humble:eace:

All the best for job hunting.. ray:


----------



## srikar

adc14 said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> Got my visa approved!!!
> 
> Thank you for all of you...


Congrats!!!!!!!!!
Time for some fun:drum:


----------



## Birender

adc14 said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> Got my visa approved!!!
> 
> Thank you for all of you...


congratulations.


----------



## Firetoy

Congrats!!!



adc14 said:


> Finally!!!
> 
> Got my visa approved!!!
> 
> Thank you for all of you...


----------



## premchandjaladi

sylvia_australia said:


> Please tell me how to get forex card.


Goto your bank and ask for forex card


----------



## vinnie88

has anyone ever successfully extended the first entry date AFTER receiving their grant? If so, please advise! 

thanks


----------



## sylvia_australia

Due to change in RBI policy no one is ready to issue it.
They issue it to only those who have a visa in their hand.

No one has a credit card with 400000 limit.
What to do now?


----------



## adc14

Thanks!

God bless to everyone!!!


----------



## rahulmenda

Catch u all tomorrow  Good Night


----------



## anshuashu

Gurpreethm said:


> Yes my agent called them and they said that ur application is 'In Process' they have recived all requested docs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum



hi Gurpreethm, 

my agent also got d same response " In Process"...hope we all july applicants get d grants dis week!!


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983

Here is my timeline:


233513| EA: 16.07 | EOI: 24.07 | WA SS: 01.08 | Invite: 06.08 | Visa lodge (190): 14.08 | Medicals: 24.08 (cleared after 5 days) | CO: 24.09 | PCC: | Grant????


----------



## BGMate

PDHUNT said:


> Hi BGMate,
> 
> You must have got the grant mail mail from some team somthing like [email protected]. and at the bottom of the mail there has to be name of the CO along with his/her position number.
> 
> You can send the filled form 815 to the same email from where you get your grant mail mentioning the name of the CO and position number.
> And please do not forgot to mention your case info.
> 
> *In reply please quote:*
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Client Name:
> 
> Date of Birth:
> 
> Client ID:
> 
> File Number:
> 
> Transaction Reference Number:
> 
> Visa Application Charge Receipt Number:
> 
> Visa Class:
> 
> Date of Visa Application:
> 
> Case Officer:
> 
> Transmission Method: Email
> 
> Nominated Occupation:
> 
> Australian New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO):
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This is the standard set by DIAC while you communicate with them via Email.
> 
> Most of the above information you can get form your Grant mail.


Thank you so much!!!!
Should we in this case ignore the message:
"This email regarding your application is automatically generated. 
Please do not respond to this email address."

It is even bolt? Otherwise we have the name of the CO in the signature but very strange we don't have his email.


----------



## BGMate

soumyasingh said:


> Hi BG....
> 
> I would rather suggest you to first upload this form in your evisa under health evidence and then call DIAC if you have concerns..., they should help you out...


Thanks a lot 
Maybe we will do the both - attach it in the e-visa page ans also send email back.
I thought we should send it via post as well.


----------



## monster

miteshm82 said:


> Your CO has marked it clear. So no need to worry about.


and since all my docs have gone into RECEIVED status , should I still be ready for any kind of verification ? like call at my job place etc

I uploaded docs. 2 weeks ago


----------



## pr2b

Hi all,

I am in very early stage at the moment. But would like to ask you guys a couple of questions since you guys have submitted the application after the invite from DIAC.

My questions are about the documentation to be submitted at the time of visa application. 

1- What documents are submitted normally and in what form?

2- As my assessment from ACS will be a Software Engineer and due to the two years deduction I wont be able to claim the experience points. Will I still be required to provide all the related documents (e.g. Appointment letter, tax returns, promotion, appraisals, salary slips, etc.).


----------



## kmann

pr2b said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in very early stage at the moment. But would like to ask you guys a couple of questions since you guys have submitted the application after the invite from DIAC.
> 
> My questions are about the documentation to be submitted at the time of visa application.
> 
> 1- What documents are submitted normally and in what form?
> *Passport
> IELTS TRF
> ACS Assessment Letter
> Education Degree + Marksheets
> Work Exp Letter
> Relieving Letter
> Promotion /Appraisal Letter
> Offer Letters
> Payslips
> IT returns
> Bank statements
> PCC
> All in PDF format(recommended)*
> 2- As my assessment from ACS will be a Software Engineer and due to the two years deduction I wont be able to claim the experience points. Will I still be required to provide all the related documents (e.g. Appointment letter, tax returns, promotion, appraisals, salary slips, etc.).
> *If you are not claiming points for Exp then no need.*


Pls find answers in RED


----------



## mithu93ku

1- What documents are submitted normally and in what form?
*Follow this blog* Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

2- As my assessment from ACS will be a Software Engineer and due to the two years deduction I wont be able to claim the experience points. Will I still be required to provide all the related documents (e.g. Appointment letter, tax returns, promotion, appraisals, salary slips, etc.)
Better to provide all documents. *Rocky* or other experienced member ,who were not claiming job experience points, could answer your query.


----------



## mithu93ku

rahulmenda said:


> Catch u all tomorrow  Good Night


Have a sound sleep!


----------



## itsmeganesh

raj333 said:


> Congrats Ganesh!
> wow you got it just 4-5 days after CO, did you got any requests from CO to produce any docs etc?
> 
> my CO got attached on 29th Aug and I replied to them on 4th Sep with all the documents, got the acknowledgement on 4th but haven't heard back from them till now. not sure if I am missing anything or should I contact them on phone to check the status?
> 
> is there any SLA for them to revert back?


Thanks Raj, 

Yes they ask few docs like PCC and Birth Certificate and my agent uploaded and send them in email.


----------



## Sujith singh

Can any pls give email address of DIAC, so that I can ask them about my co allocation.


----------



## itsmeganesh

Here are my recommendations to be on safer side to lodge your Visa.

1. Upload all documents which are mentioned in following checklist.
http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
2. Make sure you will not upload unnecessary documents which leads confusion to your CO (Case Officer)
3. Make sure you will upload most important documents Medical (Evidence receipt) and PCC.
4. Always ask your queries to your CO once it assign to your case

Will keep you posted ....

 Now celebration time !!! 

Hope all of you get your GOLDEN EMAIL soon
Thanks,


----------



## shyam

Guys,

In my case the "Organise health examination " link does not appear and its gone once my medicals got cleared. Other than this i have not uploaded anything else onto the evisa page for medicals.

Now, the Health Evidence link appears Recommended as i have not uploaded anything.

My question is should i upload anything now?


----------



## NSWPRASH

Hi,

After we submitted the police clearance and the medical report, we were supposed to submit another affidavit to prove my correct name as there was an spelling mistake on some of the submitted documents. It was on 13th of September and still we did not hear from the case officer. Any idea on when we can get an update from CO?


----------



## akshay1229

Sujith singh said:


> Can any pls give email address of DIAC, so that I can ask them about my co allocation.


There is no specific email address for query related to CO allocation. You have to call them.


----------



## sanda

Hi,

There was a spelling mistake ( just one letter) on my name in one of the English translated documents certified by a sworn translator and I had to modify the scanned image to correct the same prior submitting it. Will COs use image verification method to check whether the scanned images have been modified?

Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

sanda said:


> Hi,
> 
> There was a spelling mistake ( just one letter) on my name in one of the English translated documents certified by a sworn translator and I had to modify the scanned image to correct the same prior submitting it. Will COs use image verification method to check whether the scanned images have been modified?
> 
> Thanks


Never do this! Your application would be rejected!


----------



## akshay1229

sanda said:


> Hi,
> 
> There was a spelling mistake ( just one letter) on my name in one of the English translated documents certified by a sworn translator and I had to modify the scanned image to correct the same prior submitting it. Will COs use image verification method to check whether the scanned images have been modified?
> 
> Thanks


U should make new document with correct spelling.. be careful.don't ever try to bluff immigration dept of any country.


----------



## chargoesabroad

Vincentluf said:


> Congrats! Fingers Crossed!
> Are you in a defacto relationship? Which document you send to the case officer to support your relationship?


Yes defacto. We have an 8 year old son together and his birth certificate with both our names on should've been enough but they asked for bank statements or rental agreement in both our names. We don't have either of these as we keep our finances seperate but I do have other evidence which I have submitted so I hope they find that sufficient. Also, I had already submitted form1221 for my partner and form80 for me plus our PCCs but they also wanted form80 for him too. All submitted so I'm back in the waiting pot again!


----------



## Vincentluf

chargoesabroad said:


> Yes defacto. We have an 8 year old son together and his birth certificate with both our names on should've been enough but they asked for bank statements or rental agreement in both our names. We don't have either of these as we keep our finances seperate but I do have other evidence which I have submitted so I hope they find that sufficient. Also, I had already submitted form1221 for my partner and form80 for me plus our PCCs but they also wanted form80 for him too. All submitted so I'm back in the waiting pot again!


thx for these infos... im in the same situation. would you mind exchange our email add in private msg so that we follow on our application progress?


----------



## silji

miteshm82 said:


> Hi Silji,
> 
> When did your CO ask for additional payment? And how did you share your CC details?


On Sep 16. I filled Credit card proforma shared by CO......


----------



## chargoesabroad

mudgalvarun said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My total points were 70.My CO is from Adelaide GSM team 4,no idea how fast or slow this team is.Any idea ?


I have a CO from the same team. I've submitted all the extra docs they asked for, back to the waiting pot again now.


----------



## laurinoz

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yes I paid the old fee charge in July.
> 
> Currently Adelaide Team 2 is processing my application, I found out by calling DIAC last tuesday and sent an email to the team address, no response till now. no CO yet
> 
> As said earlier, MAYBE today is the Hope until I get the grant.


Man, you're a survivor, no doubt.
This team doesn't have good reputation. We should do a petition, honestly.


----------



## Vandna

chargoesabroad said:


> I have a CO from the same team. I've submitted all the extra docs they asked for, back to the waiting pot again now.


Can you share initial of your CO as my CO is frm same team


----------



## Firetoy

Another day.... any CO allocation or visa grant?


----------



## rockzstaa

73 days and have not yet heard anything from Immigration... Called DIAC on Monday and found out that my files has been forwarded to Team 8 Adelaide ... but no case officer has been assigned till date.... Being an Onshore applicants and yet so much delay in the process.... 

This is so Frustrating... :rant: :mad2: :yell:
:crutch:

Feeling HELPLESS :frusty:


----------



## urn

Hi Firetoy,

Don't worry mate, we will be the next. In my assumption they went till 17th of August.
Cheers


----------



## zippy24

Firetoy said:


> Another day.... any CO allocation or visa grant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/Q
> 
> Starting my 7th week


----------



## urn

Hi Zippy24,

Trust me you must be the next.....
Good luck mate
Start praying....


----------



## alihasan

5 weeks finished today. Planning to call DIAC to enquire about the CO within a day or so.


----------



## grvijay

oohoo...got the golden mail few mins ago....CO asked for additional documents couple of weeks ago...and waited for my partner's medical to be cleared. Yesterday informed CO that the medicals got cleared from the physician. 

First in the morning (Auz time) got an email stating 'Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed' and my tension raised.....After 45 minutes, the much awaited Golden email arrived safely onto my inbox stating the grant.....yay....

I just uploaded my Educational qualifications, work experience lr, payslips, year end statements and that's it....Didn't even submit Form 80, though i had it ready...

This clearly shows that if the documents are clear enough, your grant should be anywhere soon....good luck to all the pals in this forum...

Vj


----------



## Firetoy

Your visa grant is coming soon Zippy!!!!!!


----------



## akshay1229

grvijay said:


> oohoo...got the golden mail few mins ago....CO asked for additional documents couple of weeks ago...and waited for my partner's medical to be cleared. Yesterday informed CO that the medicals got cleared from the physician.
> 
> First in the morning (Auz time) got an email stating 'Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed' and my tension raised.....After 45 minutes, the much awaited Golden email arrived safely onto my inbox stating the grant.....yay....
> 
> I just uploaded my Educational qualifications, work experience lr, payslips, year end statements and that's it....Didn't even submit Form 80, though i had it ready...
> 
> This clearly shows that if the documents are clear enough, your grant should be anywhere soon....good luck to all the pals in this forum...
> 
> Vj


Many heartily congratulations!!!!


----------



## jonpaw13

rockzstaa said:


> 73 days and have not yet heard anything from Immigration... Called DIAC on Monday and found out that my files has been forwarded to Team 8 Adelaide ... but no case officer has been assigned till date.... Being an Onshore applicants and yet so much delay in the process....
> 
> This is so Frustrating... :rant: :mad2: :yell:
> :crutch:
> 
> Feeling HELPLESS :frusty:


I understand your frustration. Me and my partner have the exact same timeline as you and we are both based onshore too. We also have the same team as you. Frustrating it is but theres not alot that can be done.


----------



## samkalu

grvijay said:


> oohoo...got the golden mail few mins ago....CO asked for additional documents couple of weeks ago...and waited for my partner's medical to be cleared. Yesterday informed CO that the medicals got cleared from the physician.
> 
> First in the morning (Auz time) got an email stating 'Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed' and my tension raised.....After 45 minutes, the much awaited Golden email arrived safely onto my inbox stating the grant.....yay....
> 
> I just uploaded my Educational qualifications, work experience lr, payslips, year end statements and that's it....Didn't even submit Form 80, though i had it ready...
> 
> This clearly shows that if the documents are clear enough, your grant should be anywhere soon....good luck to all the pals in this forum...
> 
> Vj


The letter u gave was it the one u gave acs or u got a new letter from your employer to give diac?


----------



## miteshm82

Vandna said:


> Can you share initial of your CO as my CO is frm same team


HI Vandna,

Can you please update your signature stating your timeline?


----------



## grvijay

samkalu said:


> The letter u gave was it the one u gave acs or u got a new letter from your employer to give diac?


I got the latest employment letter from my employer and also the latest payslips....rest other educational docs are the ones that i gave acs...becoz they all are certified scanned copies...


----------



## drshk

Congrats Anna :cheer2:



anna20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my grant today...i am so happy...
> I wish everyone in the forum very best of luck....
> 
> Thank you all for the support and expert knowledge...this forum has helped me a lot in making the whole process done by myself....please keep it going...
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## samkalu

grvijay said:


> I got the latest employment letter from my employer and also the latest payslips....rest other educational docs are the ones that i gave acs...becoz they all are certified scanned copies...


Thanks for the response. I was thinking whether or whether not to get a latest one.seems like a latest one is save.


----------



## Ani.pepe

Mitesh . zippy any news on your CO?? we all applied on the same day

Tihor you applied on 13th Aug... have you heard from your CO???


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> Mitesh . zippy any news on your CO?? we all applied on the same day
> 
> Tihor you applied on 13th Aug... have you heard from your CO???


No CO yet. BTW, I front loaded all my papers. Maybe that is the reason why CO didn't get in touch with me... Not sure. Hoping to get grant letter soon


----------



## Ani.pepe

tihor said:


> No CO yet. BTW, I front loaded all my papers. Maybe that is the reason why CO didn't get in touch with me... Not sure. Hoping to get grant letter soon


hope you get a direct grant Tihor.. I too have uploaded all docs and am waiting now..

i tried calling DIAC it goes into an IVR and was tired in like 10 mins.. its amazing how some people waited for 30 odd mins to get connected.


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> hope you get a direct grant Tihor.. I too have uploaded all docs and am waiting now..
> 
> i tried calling DIAC it goes into an IVR and was tired in like 10 mins.. its amazing how some people waited for 30 odd mins to get connected.


Are your medicals cleared? Then you are also awaiting direct grant! Good luck to you. 

I never called DIAC. If nothing moves this week, then perhaps, next week.


----------



## Ani.pepe

tihor said:


> Are your medicals cleared? Then you are also awaiting direct grant! Good luck to you.
> 
> I never called DIAC. If nothing moves this week, then perhaps, next week.


Yes medicals are clear.. there is no "organise your medical" link hence assuming its all clear


----------



## zippy24

tihor said:


> No CO yet. BTW, I front loaded all my papers. Maybe that is the reason why CO didn't get in touch with me... Not sure. Hoping to get grant letter soon


Nope Ani.pepe...Watching like 

Hopefully our's will be next:fingerscrossed:

Only few left before us(aug applicants)

tihor,

Hope you will direct grant mate. Good Luck!!


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> Yes medicals are clear.. there is no "organise your medical" link hence assuming its all clear


Yep, thats the indication we all base our assumptions on


----------



## Ani.pepe

zippy24 said:


> Nope Ani.pepe...Watching like
> 
> Hopefully our's will be next:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Only few left before us(aug applicants)
> 
> tihor,
> 
> Hope you will direct grant mate. Good Luck!!


Absolutely Zippy... hope ours comes soon as well


----------



## tihor

zippy24 said:


> Nope Ani.pepe...Watching like
> 
> Hopefully our's will be next:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Only few left before us(aug applicants)
> 
> tihor,
> 
> Hope you will direct grant mate. Good Luck!!


Thanks Zippy. Good luck to you too!


----------



## arsyeed

joy_31 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my grant today! Thank you for your help and support!


congratulations :cheer2:


----------



## zippy24

arsyeed said:


> congratulations :cheer2:


Congratulations mate..

Rocky yours will be next ..


----------



## itsmeganesh

drshk said:


> Congrats Anna :cheer2:


Hi drshk,

As your location is Sydney and I'm planning to travel to Sydney. Need your help for job/accommodation


----------



## Gurpreethm

Our wait time started for the day, all the best to July applicants and all those who are,waiting since long.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## abhaytomar

grvijay said:


> oohoo...got the golden mail few mins ago....CO asked for additional documents couple of weeks ago...and waited for my partner's medical to be cleared. Yesterday informed CO that the medicals got cleared from the physician.
> 
> First in the morning (Auz time) got an email stating 'Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed' and my tension raised.....After 45 minutes, the much awaited Golden email arrived safely onto my inbox stating the grant.....yay....
> 
> I just uploaded my Educational qualifications, work experience lr, payslips, year end statements and that's it....Didn't even submit Form 80, though i had it ready...
> 
> This clearly shows that if the documents are clear enough, your grant should be anywhere soon....good luck to all the pals in this forum...
> 
> Vj


Hi Vijay,
Copngratulations to you for the grant. I also got an email from my CO on 10 Sep 2013 for so many documents like work experience and appointment on company letter head. Payslips, Tax docs & bank statements.
Paylips, I don't have paylips for each month throughout my work duration but I have only 6 payslips out of that duration for my first company and similarly for my other companies I have only one pay slip for each company.
Do you think one payslip is enough, although I have uploaded my bank statement of my salary account for my work duration.

Also need to know I did not have ITR for my duration from 2003-2009 so I provided Form 16.
No Idea if Form 16 are enough as Tax documents.

Please share your thoughts on this.


----------



## zippy24

*CO Allocated*

Guys,

I just got a CO requesting medicals for myself and my wife.

Team 4

Ani.pepe

Check you email you should have got now...


----------



## NSWPRASH

Hi Everyone,

After we submitted the police clearance and the medical report, we were supposed to submit another affidavit to prove my correct name as there was an spelling mistake on some of the submitted documents. It was on 13th of September and still we did not hear from the case officer. Any idea on when we can get an update from CO?

Thanks,
NSWPRASH


----------



## zippy24

Firetoy said:


> Your visa grant is coming soon Zippy!!!!!!


Guys,

I just got a CO requesting medicals for myself and my wife.

Team 4

Ani.pepe

Check you email you should have got now...


----------



## Ani.pepe

zippy24 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just got a CO requesting medicals for myself and my wife.
> 
> Team 4
> 
> Ani.pepe
> 
> Check you email you should have got now...


Zippy I just checked I havent got any email 

I have uploaded all docs including medical and PCC


----------



## Ani.pepe

zippy24 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just got a CO requesting medicals for myself and my wife.
> 
> Team 4
> 
> Ani.pepe
> 
> Check you email you should have got now...


Good for you Zippy.. all the best,.. hope you get your grant soon now


----------



## zippy24

Ani.pepe said:


> Zippy I just checked I havent got any email
> 
> I have uploaded all docs including medical and PCC


It looks clear that your application is under verification by some CO.

Dony worry about CO allocation mail.

YOu will get direct grant mail soon..


----------



## drshk

Hi and welcome to Sydney in advance 

I replied to a few questions on accommodation here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/214034-moving-sydney-january-2014-a.html

Job search would depend on your specific occupation, there are a number of great threads on this forum with tips. Check them out. The most commonly used job search engine is seek.com.au

Let me know if you have more questions and I will try to help with them. All the best! :thumb:



itsmeganesh said:


> Hi drshk,
> 
> As your location is Sydney and I'm planning to travel to Sydney. Need your help for job/accommodation


----------



## drshk

Congrats on CO allocation Zippy. :cheer2:

Can I ask why you waited for CO for medicals instead of doing before hand like everyone else seems to be doing.

Thanks1



zippy24 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just got a CO requesting medicals for myself and my wife.
> 
> Team 4
> 
> Ani.pepe
> 
> Check you email you should have got now...


----------



## sandhuaman

zippy24 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just got a CO requesting medicals for myself and my wife.
> 
> Team 4
> 
> Ani.pepe
> 
> Check you email you should have got now...



congrats zippy :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## amitso

Any grants so far??


----------



## zippy24

drshk said:


> Congrats on CO allocation Zippy. :cheer2:
> 
> Can I ask why you waited for CO for medicals instead of doing before hand like everyone else seems to be doing.
> 
> Thanks1


We did our medicals last year Nov for Temp VISA. We have used that TRN ID when we lodged application.

Though it is less than year i thought it will be accepted by CO but he requested for new one...


----------



## Gurpreethm

amitso said:


> Any grants so far??


Waiting Bro.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## drshk

Thanks, I am in same situation. So did CO ask for complete check-up? We did medicals earlier this yr for temp visa so uploaded that with visa lodgement. Have been hoping it will be accepted by CO but made up my mind to do all again when other posts seem to suggest that COs dont accept medicals done for temp visas. Hoping to go for medicals next week at Medibank in the city.

Will you be going to Parramatta or the City medibank?



zippy24 said:


> We did our medicals last year Nov for Temp VISA. We have used that TRN ID when we lodged application.
> 
> Though it is less than year i thought it will be accepted by CO but he requested for new one...


----------



## itsmeganesh

drshk said:


> Hi and welcome to Sydney in advance
> 
> I replied to a few questions on accommodation here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/214034-moving-sydney-january-2014-a.html
> 
> Job search would depend on your specific occupation, there are a number of great threads on this forum with tips. Check them out. The most commonly used job search engine is seek.com.au
> 
> Let me know if you have more questions and I will try to help with them. All the best! :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## sandhuaman

zippy,GRANT is on the way


----------



## Ani.pepe

Mitesh what about you? any news on your CO allocation???


----------



## surinsin

Hi Experts,

Need your advise. I am the principal applicant in our case and my wife is dependent. Can she go to Australia without me or I have to accompany her because I am principal applicant

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## soumyasingh

grvijay said:


> oohoo...got the golden mail few mins ago....CO asked for additional documents couple of weeks ago...and waited for my partner's medical to be cleared. Yesterday informed CO that the medicals got cleared from the physician.
> 
> First in the morning (Auz time) got an email stating 'Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed' and my tension raised.....After 45 minutes, the much awaited Golden email arrived safely onto my inbox stating the grant.....yay....
> 
> I just uploaded my Educational qualifications, work experience lr, payslips, year end statements and that's it....Didn't even submit Form 80, though i had it ready...
> 
> This clearly shows that if the documents are clear enough, your grant should be anywhere soon....good luck to all the pals in this forum...
> 
> Vj


Congrats dear


----------



## roposh

Our fellow member *Owais* has got the direct grant and that too within a month. he is a Pakistani Applicant. 

He lodged his visa on aug 10, did medicals on aug 22 and got the grant on Sep 23. (Y)

Congarts to him once again!

Roposh!


----------



## miteshm82

Ani.pepe said:


> Mitesh what about you? any news on your CO allocation???


No, Ani 

My agent is not reachable as we are facing heavy rain in vadodara and their office is closed since couple of days.


----------



## Ani.pepe

miteshm82 said:


> No, Ani
> 
> My agent is not reachable as we are facing heavy rain in vadodara and their office is closed since couple of days.


Oh thats bad.. do you have your TRN and password.. you can check it yourself?


----------



## iamafreak

surinsin said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your advise. I am the principal applicant in our case and my wife is dependent. Can she go to Australia without me or I have to accompany her because I am principal applicant
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


your visas are independent of each other, and anyone of you can travel independently


----------



## rajfromhyd

Dear Friends,

Congrats to all , who got grants in this week. 

I have two queries regarding my application.

1) I have claimed for 65 points (Age: 25, IELTS:10, Education: 10, Experience: 15, SS: 5), if at all CO reduces 5 points for my experience, does he refuses the application ? OR intimate us reduction of 5 points and provides Grant, as my points(60) still enough for migration.

2) I have provided reference letters (notorized documents) older than 9 months, which i have done for my ACS skill assessment, is there any time period for notorized documents get elapsed ? Can this be a problem? Please let me know.

Appreciate your inputs .


Thanks
Raj


----------



## miteshm82

Ani.pepe said:


> Oh thats bad.. do you have your TRN and password.. you can check it yourself?


No, They have not disclosed password.


----------



## miteshm82

rajfromhyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Congrats to all , who got grants in this week.
> 
> I have two queries regarding my application.
> 
> 1) I have claimed for 65 points (Age: 25, IELTS:10, Education: 10, Experience: 15, SS: 5), if at all CO reduces 5 points for my experience, does he refuses the application ? OR intimate us reduction of 5 points and provides Grant, as my points(60) still enough for migration.
> 
> 2) I have provided reference letters (notorized documents) older than 9 months, which i have done for my ACS skill assessment, is there any time period for notorized documents get elapsed ? Can this be a problem? Please let me know.
> 
> Appreciate your inputs .
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


There won't be any issue on your above queries. 

Old notorized copies are fine and you are still eligible for migration with 60 points.


----------



## iamafreak

Firetoy said:


> Another day.... any CO allocation or visa grant?


even i am waiting  i applied before you did


----------



## surinsin

iamafreak said:


> your visas are independent of each other, and anyone of you can travel independently


Thanks Bro...


----------



## srikar

Firetoy said:


> Another day.... any CO allocation or visa grant?


Cool!!! its barely 5 weeks,you may have to wait 3-4 more weeks.


----------



## imugly

I lodged application 189 on 11 Aug. Its now on 7th week already. Dont know when i willl get CO assigned


----------



## tihor

mera number kaab aayega? 

For all those who do not understand Hindi:
"When will my turn come?"


----------



## Liz21

tihor said:


> mera number kaab aayega?
> 
> For all those who do not understand Hindi:
> "When will my turn come?"


Very soon. Dont worry?B-)B-)


----------



## Ani.pepe

Does anyone have an idea how many days does the CO take to check all docs ( if all docs are front loaded) and give a grant???

Tihor for you and me I am being hopeful


----------



## move2nsw

Hi,

I'm silent observer on this forum. I would like to share to everyone that I have receive the Grant for visa 190.

My timeline:
ACS - dec 2012
EOI - mar 2013
NSW state sponsorship - 01 July 2013
Visa Lodge - 15 July
Meds - 15 Aug
CO - 09 Aug
Grant - 24 Sep

GODbless to everyone on this forum. Hopefully Grant will come to those who are waiting.


----------



## Ani.pepe

move2nsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm silent observer on this forum. I would like to share to everyone that I have receive the Grant for visa 190.
> 
> My timeline:
> ACS - dec 2012
> EOI - mar 2013
> NSW state sponsorship - 01 July 2013
> Visa Lodge - 15 July
> Meds - 15 Aug
> CO - 09 Aug
> Grant - 24 Sep
> 
> GODbless to everyone on this forum. Hopefully Grant will come to those who are waiting.


congrats Move2NSW


----------



## Liz21

move2nsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm silent observer on this forum. I would like to share to everyone that I have receive the Grant for visa 190.
> 
> My timeline:
> ACS - dec 2012
> EOI - mar 2013
> NSW state sponsorship - 01 July 2013
> Visa Lodge - 15 July
> Meds - 15 Aug
> CO - 09 Aug
> Grant - 24 Sep
> 
> GODbless to everyone on this forum. Hopefully Grant will come to those who are waiting.


Congrats


----------



## Ani.pepe

move2nsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm silent observer on this forum. I would like to share to everyone that I have receive the Grant for visa 190.
> 
> My timeline:
> ACS - dec 2012
> EOI - mar 2013
> NSW state sponsorship - 01 July 2013
> Visa Lodge - 15 July
> Meds - 15 Aug
> CO - 09 Aug
> Grant - 24 Sep
> 
> GODbless to everyone on this forum. Hopefully Grant will come to those who are waiting.


DId your CO ask for any docs? and which team was your CO from???


----------



## premchandjaladi

move2nsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm silent observer on this forum. I would like to share to everyone that I have receive the Grant for visa 190.
> 
> My timeline:
> ACS - dec 2012
> EOI - mar 2013
> NSW state sponsorship - 01 July 2013
> Visa Lodge - 15 July
> Meds - 15 Aug
> CO - 09 Aug
> Grant - 24 Sep
> 
> GODbless to everyone on this forum. Hopefully Grant will come to those who are waiting.


Congrats


----------



## tihor

move2nsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm silent observer on this forum. I would like to share to everyone that I have receive the Grant for visa 190.
> 
> My timeline:
> ACS - dec 2012
> EOI - mar 2013
> NSW state sponsorship - 01 July 2013
> Visa Lodge - 15 July
> Meds - 15 Aug
> CO - 09 Aug
> Grant - 24 Sep
> 
> GODbless to everyone on this forum. Hopefully Grant will come to those who are waiting.


Congrats move2nsw!


----------



## shyam

rajfromhyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Congrats to all , who got grants in this week.
> 
> I have two queries regarding my application.
> 
> 1) I have claimed for 65 points (Age: 25, IELTS:10, Education: 10, Experience: 15, SS: 5), if at all CO reduces 5 points for my experience, does he refuses the application ? OR intimate us reduction of 5 points and provides Grant, as my points(60) still enough for migration.
> *No problem even if CO reduces your points. Your case is very positive*
> 
> 2) I have provided reference letters (notorized documents) older than 9 months, which i have done for my ACS skill assessment, is there any time period for notorized documents get elapsed ? Can this be a problem? Please let me know.
> *Notarisation attests that a document is genuine and verfied. Unless the document changes there is no such issue.*
> 
> Appreciate your inputs .
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


Please find above my replies in bold


----------



## miteshm82

Congratulations!! Very happy for your grant .. 

are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## Birender

imugly said:


> I lodged application 189 on 11 Aug. Its now on 7th week already. Dont know when i willl get CO assigned


Wait.. There is another week to 8 weeks.


----------



## move2nsw

Yes. CO ask for form 80 both myself & spouse, tax assessment/payslip/bank stmt, med (we did not front load) functional english for my spouse.


----------



## move2nsw

miteshm82 said:


> Congratulations!! Very happy for your grant ..
> 
> are you onshore or offshore?


I'm offshore with 60points only.


----------



## Ani.pepe

move2nsw said:


> Yes. CO ask for form 80 both myself & spouse, tax assessment/payslip/bank stmt, med (we did not front load) functional english for my spouse.


Thanks Move2NSW.. and which team was your co from??


----------



## move2nsw

Ani.pepe said:


> DId your CO ask for any docs? and which team was your CO from???


CO from Adelaide team 6. Initial MB.


----------



## mithu93ku

move2nsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm silent observer on this forum. I would like to share to everyone that I have receive the Grant for visa 190.
> 
> My timeline:
> ACS - dec 2012
> EOI - mar 2013
> NSW state sponsorship - 01 July 2013
> Visa Lodge - 15 July
> Meds - 15 Aug
> CO - 09 Aug
> Grant - 24 Sep
> 
> GODbless to everyone on this forum. Hopefully Grant will come to those who are waiting.


Congrats *move2nsw*. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## move2nsw

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats move2nsw. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


Thanks mithu...


----------



## Ani.pepe

Ani.pepe said:


> Does anyone have an idea how many days does the CO take to check all docs ( if all docs are front loaded) and give a grant???
> 
> Tihor for you and me I am being hopeful


Seniors any idea on my query???


----------



## miteshm82

CO allocated yesterday...


----------



## JaxSantiago

Today marks the start of my 5th week of waiting. Have up to 3 weeks more of waiting up ahead. 

Let's all be patient. :amen:

And congrats to all those who've gotten their Visa Grant or CO. :whoo:..


----------



## Ani.pepe

miteshm82 said:


> CO allocated yesterday...


great how did you find out???


----------



## soumyo11

Experts,

Need some info. Does anyone know how much typically does DIAC take to re-issue the grant letter (with new passport numbers). I received my grant yesterday ...but pages are over. Need to get a new passport


----------



## amitso

move2nsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm silent observer on this forum. I would like to share to everyone that I have receive the Grant for visa 190.
> 
> My timeline:
> ACS - dec 2012
> EOI - mar 2013
> NSW state sponsorship - 01 July 2013
> Visa Lodge - 15 July
> Meds - 15 Aug
> CO - 09 Aug
> Grant - 24 Sep
> 
> GODbless to everyone on this forum. Hopefully Grant will come to those who are waiting.


Congratulations...!!!

Does CO asked for any docs? When you have submitted the docs requested?

I have submitted on 10th still waiting for the G Mail.


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> great how did you find out???


Ani, thats the flip side of front loading docs. We will not know when CO starts working on our file. We will just have to wait.


----------



## Ani.pepe

tihor said:


> Ani, thats the flip side of front loading docs. We will not know when CO starts working on our file. We will just have to wait.


yea tihor , the wait game is so painful


----------



## Rocky Balboa

rockzstaa said:


> 73 days and have not yet heard anything from Immigration... Called DIAC on Monday and found out that my files has been forwarded to Team 8 Adelaide ... but no case officer has been assigned till date.... Being an Onshore applicants and yet so much delay in the process....
> 
> This is so Frustrating... :rant: :mad2: :yell:
> :crutch:
> 
> Feeling HELPLESS :frusty:


Team 2 and Team 8 are the slowest ..Team 2 is currently processing my file since two weeks. Till today I have not heard from my CO.


----------



## sylvia_australia

I am lodging my visa.
Please tell me what to choose from options for my daughter

Child or daughter/ son in law


----------



## itsmeganesh

Ani.pepe said:


> Seniors any idea on my query???


You will get grant sooner, may be 10 days. for me it takes 5 days.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

amitso said:


> Congratulations...!!!
> 
> Does CO asked for any docs? When you have submitted the docs requested?
> 
> I have submitted on 10th still waiting for the G Mail.


me too brother..


----------



## Ani.pepe

itsmeganesh said:


> You will get grant sooner, may be 10 days. for me it takes 5 days.


Thanks Ganesh


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> me too brother..


I also share the requested docs on 10 Sept.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hyd786

Rocky Balboa said:


> me too brother..


Hey Rocky.....

what's up?? I was away from the forum for sometime and I thought you might have got the Grant...surprised to see that you are still waiting layball:

still calling DIAC or have you stopped?


----------



## miteshm82

Ani.pepe said:


> great how did you find out???


My immediate agent his not processing my case, I know who is consulting it. So I called the person and got to know that CO is allocated yesterday. 

And CO is asking for CC details to add my dependent which is already uploaded last month but he has not accepted it and sent another proforma.


----------



## miteshm82

CO allocated to my case. Asking for CC details to pay fees of my son. Once paid he will advise for medical an pcc.


----------



## Birender

miteshm82 said:


> CO allocated to my case. Asking for CC details to pay fees of my son. Once paid he will advise for medical an pcc.


you applied in subclass 190?


----------



## Gurpreethm

Another day without any update :-(

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## oz_prrules

rajfromhyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Congrats to all , who got grants in this week.
> 
> I have two queries regarding my application.
> 
> 1) I have claimed for 65 points (Age: 25, IELTS:10, Education: 10, Experience: 15, SS: 5), if at all CO reduces 5 points for my experience, does he refuses the application ? OR intimate us reduction of 5 points and provides Grant, as my points(60) still enough for migration.
> 
> 2) I have provided reference letters (notorized documents) older than 9 months, which i have done for my ACS skill assessment, is there any time period for notorized documents get elapsed ? Can this be a problem? Please let me know.
> 
> Appreciate your inputs .
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


1) Your applicantion will be refused if they reduce any points.
2) Notorized documents should be fine.


----------



## miteshm82

Birender said:


> you applied in subclass 190?


Yes.


----------



## manubadboy

oz_prrules said:


> 1) Your applicantion will be refused if they reduce any points.
> 2) Notorized documents should be fine.


Nopes dude they wont refuse the application if they reduce 5 points.. He will still have 60 points. He will get through..:hungry:


----------



## amitso

My friend tried to call DIAC today morning (number used + 61 1300 364 613).

But the IVR said DIAC is close today.

Is this is correct number, he has submitted application on 13th July, still no sign of CO.


----------



## tihor

amitso said:


> My friend tried to call DIAC today morning (number used + 61 1300 364 613).
> 
> But the IVR said DIAC is close today.
> 
> Is this is correct number, he has submitted application on 13th July, still no sign of CO.


I don't see any public holiday for 25th September. 

Public Holidays


----------



## sre375

*Yipeeee got the grant!!!*

Hi everyone

I just got the visa grant mail. I am so happy and thrilled and at loss of words. Its an incredible feeling to open that mail and read those magical words. 

I thank this forum and pray that everyone gets their grant soon. FYI, you guys are the first to know about this, before anyone else 

My timelines are in my signature below. I would love to help out with any questions / doubts you may have. 

Thanks you wonderful people and hope to see you in Australia 

Cheers mate!! eace:


----------



## Hyd786

amitso said:


> My friend tried to call DIAC today morning (number used + 61 1300 364 613).
> 
> But the IVR said DIAC is close today.
> 
> Is this is correct number, he has submitted application on 13th July, still no sign of CO.


It's correct.

Ask him to call tomorrow.


----------



## sre375

*Yipeeee got the grant!!!*

Hi everyone

I just got the visa grant mail. I am so happy and thrilled and at loss of words. Its an incredible feeling to open that mail and read those magical words. 

I thank this forum and pray that everyone gets their grant soon. FYI, you guys are the first to know about this, before anyone else 

My timelines are in my signature below. I would love to help out with any questions / doubts you may have. 

Thanks you wonderful people and hope to see you in Australia 

Cheers mate!! eace:


----------



## Firetoy

Congrats Mite!
Who is your CO?



miteshm82 said:


> CO allocated to my case. Asking for CC details to pay fees of my son. Once paid he will advise for medical an pcc.


----------



## prazol687

Finally got my grant letter today!!!!
I was never contacted by my CO and i did call immigration today to check my visa status today and they said CO was allocated on 18th sep 2013...
And after 2 hrs they granted my visa...
I would like to thank all the exparts for helping me for the long awated process and hope everyone grant is coming soon!!!
ITs party time and everyone is invited to my house at ROCKDALE Sydney.... party time guys!!!!!!!


----------



## miteshm82

Firetoy said:


> Congrats Mite!
> Who is your CO?


My agent has not disclosed it yet. Will update as soon as I get to know.


----------



## ruchkal

sre375 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got the visa grant mail. I am so happy and thrilled and at loss of words. Its an incredible feeling to open that mail and read those magical words.
> 
> I thank this forum and pray that everyone gets their grant soon. FYI, you guys are the first to know about this, before anyone else
> 
> My timelines are in my signature below. I would love to help out with any questions / doubts you may have.
> 
> Thanks you wonderful people and hope to see you in Australia
> 
> Cheers mate!! eace:


Congratulations Sre... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Happy for you... May god bless in all future endeavors of yours.... Best of luck mate....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Firetoy

Congratulations!!!
I cannot imagine how happy you are! Enjoy your moment!




sre375 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got the visa grant mail. I am so happy and thrilled and at loss of words. Its an incredible feeling to open that mail and read those magical words.
> 
> I thank this forum and pray that everyone gets their grant soon. FYI, you guys are the first to know about this, before anyone else
> 
> My timelines are in my signature below. I would love to help out with any questions / doubts you may have.
> 
> Thanks you wonderful people and hope to see you in Australia
> 
> Cheers mate!! eace:


----------



## prazol687

sre375 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got the visa grant mail. I am so happy and thrilled and at loss of words. Its an incredible feeling to open that mail and read those magical words.
> 
> I thank this forum and pray that everyone gets their grant soon. FYI, you guys are the first to know about this, before anyone else
> 
> My timelines are in my signature below. I would love to help out with any questions / doubts you may have.
> 
> Thanks you wonderful people and hope to see you in Australia
> 
> Cheers mate!! eace:


Congrats!!!!!


----------



## akiimanu

VISA Refusal for me 
==============

Hi Mates,

Today I was bombarded by CO's decision of refusal for 189 SC Software Engineer category.

Let me explain it here :

I have non ICT degree in "Bio-technology Engineering" with 7 years of experience.
I have relevant work experience of 7 years as a software engineer so I applied for
ACS- RPL ( Recognition of Prior Learning) on 24th March,2012 we got the positive outcome from ACS on 19th June. I am pasting a snippet from same here :

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

On the basis of this, I went ahead and claimed 10 points for work experience in our EOI.

Refusal:
======
Today I got an email from my CO, letting me know that VISA has been refused and all claimed 10 points have been deducted and our EOI left with 55 points only, hence the refusal.

Reason by CO:
===========
On the 20 July 2013 you provided in conjunction with your application a skills assessment from the Australian Computer Society (ACS) dated 19 June 2013 reference: XXXX. ACS provided an assessment of your work experience: Senior Software Engineer at XXXX (India) November 2006 – December 2009; Associate - Projects at XXXX(India) January 2010 – March 2011; Senior System Engineer at XXX (India) March 2011 – March 2013.

ACS made the following statement regarding your work experience:
The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at anappropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.

Following an assessment of your work experience I am not satisfied that you were employed in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation, for at least 60 months in the months in the 10 years immediately before the time of invitation to apply for the visa and no points are awarded.

My Question to Forum:
================
According to ACS (old) if I have 6 years of experience I am eligible for 10 points in case of RPL too. People with RPl exp. please reply and help.

I have written to my assessor and his reply is as follows :

"The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.

Your experience 11/06 to 12/12 has been considered in your skill assessment application in determining the outcome of your application.

You were required to demonstrate 6 years’ experience which was completed in 12/12

12/12 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation."

Please help in understanding the situation, what we should do next, is it a mistake from ACS in mentioning the reference letter or our CO has mistaken it.

Please reply we have very less time to revert to our CO.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## sre375

prazol687 said:


> Finally got my grant letter today!!!!
> I was never contacted by my CO and i did call immigration today to check my visa status today and they said CO was allocated on 18th sep 2013...
> And after 2 hrs they granted my visa...
> I would like to thank all the exparts for helping me for the long awated process and hope everyone grant is coming soon!!!
> ITs party time and everyone is invited to my house at ROCKDALE Sydney.... party time guys!!!!!!!


Congrats to you too buddy!!


----------



## sre375

Firetoy said:


> Congratulations!!!
> I cannot imagine how happy you are! Enjoy your moment!


Thanks firetoy. Its just an awesome feeling. I am sure you will get that soon too


----------



## sre375

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations Sre... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Happy for you... May god bless in all future endeavors of yours.... Best of luck mate....:fingerscrossed:


Thanks a lot Ruchkal. Means a lot to me. Hope you get yours soon. 

Cheers and all the very best.


----------



## srikar

sre375 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got the visa grant mail. I am so happy and thrilled and at loss of words. Its an incredible feeling to open that mail and read those magical words.
> 
> I thank this forum and pray that everyone gets their grant soon. FYI, you guys are the first to know about this, before anyone else
> 
> My timelines are in my signature below. I would love to help out with any questions / doubts you may have.
> 
> Thanks you wonderful people and hope to see you in Australia
> 
> Cheers mate!! eace:


I was expecting this from you sooner than later after I saw your info in the excel sheet.
All the best and congrats.


----------



## sre375

srikar said:


> I was expecting this from you after I saw your info in the excel sheet.
> All the best and congrats.


Thanks a lot Srikar. Here's wishing you a quick grant too. All the very best buddy


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Not Sure if we have any link to store information:

Created a form and response sheet to capture data:

Form:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Mg8RQNhcMQV5QZo1LFyYpleOEKHhBhXxVTOMZaTQ81Y/viewform

Output sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Avne9VSMjCqPdEJrXzZZX0paMmxiX0J0ODZuV3pYWnc#gid=0


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Not Sure if we have any link to store information:

Created a form and response sheet to capture data:

Form:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Mg8RQNhcMQV5QZo1LFyYpleOEKHhBhXxVTOMZaTQ81Y/viewform

Output sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Avne9VSMjCqPdEJrXzZZX0paMmxiX0J0ODZuV3pYWnc#gid=0


----------



## srikar

sre375 said:


> Thanks a lot Srikar. Here's wishing you a quick grant too. All the very best buddy


Thanks Sre.


----------



## dragoman

akiimanu said:


> VISA Refusal for me
> ==============
> 
> Hi Mates,
> 
> Today I was bombarded by CO's decision of refusal for 189 SC Software Engineer category.
> 
> Let me explain it here :
> 
> I have non ICT degree in "Bio-technology Engineering" with 7 years of experience.
> I have relevant work experience of 7 years as a software engineer so I applied for
> ACS- RPL ( Recognition of Prior Learning) on 24th March,2012 we got the positive outcome from ACS on 19th June. I am pasting a snippet from same here :
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> On the basis of this, I went ahead and claimed 10 points for work experience in our EOI.
> 
> Refusal:
> ======
> Today I got an email from my CO, letting me know that VISA has been refused and all claimed 10 points have been deducted and our EOI left with 55 points only, hence the refusal.
> 
> Reason by CO:
> ===========
> On the 20 July 2013 you provided in conjunction with your application a skills assessment from the Australian Computer Society (ACS) dated 19 June 2013 reference: XXXX. ACS provided an assessment of your work experience: Senior Software Engineer at XXXX (India) November 2006 – December 2009; Associate - Projects at XXXX(India) January 2010 – March 2011; Senior System Engineer at XXX (India) March 2011 – March 2013.
> 
> ACS made the following statement regarding your work experience:
> The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at anappropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Following an assessment of your work experience I am not satisfied that you were employed in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation, for at least 60 months in the months in the 10 years immediately before the time of invitation to apply for the visa and no points are awarded.
> 
> My Question to Forum:
> ================
> According to ACS (old) if I have 6 years of experience I am eligible for 10 points in case of RPL too. People with RPl exp. please reply and help.
> 
> I have written to my assessor and his reply is as follows :
> 
> "The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.
> 
> Your experience 11/06 to 12/12 has been considered in your skill assessment application in determining the outcome of your application.
> 
> You were required to demonstrate 6 years’ experience which was completed in 12/12
> 
> 12/12 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation."
> 
> Please help in understanding the situation, what we should do next, is it a mistake from ACS in mentioning the reference letter or our CO has mistaken it.
> 
> Please reply we have very less time to revert to our CO.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



Very Sorry to hear this .. 

But in your case looks like CO is correct . ACS gave you a Deeming/ Skilled Date Dec 2012 . Only after this i.e January 2013 you can claim points for work experience which will be 0 as stated by CO .

I am not sure what can be your appeal mate ! , probably others can help.

Dragoman


----------



## s_agrasen

miteshm82 said:


> My agent has not disclosed it yet. Will update as soon as I get to know.


ONce CO approve, in how much time, you get a visa grant?


----------



## soumyasingh

sre375 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got the visa grant mail. I am so happy and thrilled and at loss of words. Its an incredible feeling to open that mail and read those magical words.
> 
> I thank this forum and pray that everyone gets their grant soon. FYI, you guys are the first to know about this, before anyone else
> 
> My timelines are in my signature below. I would love to help out with any questions / doubts you may have.
> 
> Thanks you wonderful people and hope to see you in Australia
> 
> Cheers mate!! eace:


Wow.... Congrats SRE :cheer2:


----------



## zippy24

drshk said:


> Thanks, I am in same situation. So did CO ask for complete check-up? We did medicals earlier this yr for temp visa so uploaded that with visa lodgement. Have been hoping it will be accepted by CO but made up my mind to do all again when other posts seem to suggest that COs dont accept medicals done for temp visas. Hoping to go for medicals next week at Medibank in the city.
> 
> Will you be going to Parramatta or the City medibank?



Even i thought in the same way but my agent was not able to able to generete HAP ID before CO allocation.

*Reason:* question "have you done medicals in last 12 months" is ticked when lodging application. After CO allocated he/she will decide whats next?

You may think that you will go for medicals with TRN number but when we called up city medibank they are asking for HAP ID as a mandatory item.

Anywayz try to generate HAP ID or try to book medicals with TRN number for your satisfaction..

If you are lucky enough anything can turn around in your way All de best.


----------



## mirza_755

prazol687 said:


> Finally got my grant letter today!!!!
> I was never contacted by my CO and i did call immigration today to check my visa status today and they said CO was allocated on 18th sep 2013...
> And after 2 hrs they granted my visa...
> I would like to thank all the exparts for helping me for the long awated process and hope everyone grant is coming soon!!!
> ITs party time and everyone is invited to my house at ROCKDALE Sydney.... party time guys!!!!!!!


Congrats


----------



## miteshm82

s_agrasen said:


> ONce CO approve, in how much time, you get a visa grant?


Depends on case. In my case, I am going to add my son in the application, so it will take more time to get grant.


----------



## Jullz

manubadboy said:


> Nopes dude they wont refuse the application if they reduce 5 points.. He will still have 60 points. He will get through..:hungry:


You MUST sustain the claims made in the EOI. If the EOI shows 65 points and CO reduce 5 points, that would bring a refuse of a visa!!!!!! Watch out with that!!!


----------



## tds2013

grvijay said:


> oohoo...got the golden mail few mins ago....CO asked for additional documents couple of weeks ago...and waited for my partner's medical to be cleared. Yesterday informed CO that the medicals got cleared from the physician.
> 
> First in the morning (Auz time) got an email stating 'Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed' and my tension raised.....After 45 minutes, the much awaited Golden email arrived safely onto my inbox stating the grant.....yay....
> 
> I just uploaded my Educational qualifications, work experience lr, payslips, year end statements and that's it....Didn't even submit Form 80, though i had it ready...
> 
> This clearly shows that if the documents are clear enough, your grant should be anywhere soon....good luck to all the pals in this forum...
> 
> Vj


congratulations...welcome to the club


----------



## tds2013

sre375 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got the visa grant mail. I am so happy and thrilled and at loss of words. Its an incredible feeling to open that mail and read those magical words.
> 
> I thank this forum and pray that everyone gets their grant soon. FYI, you guys are the first to know about this, before anyone else
> 
> My timelines are in my signature below. I would love to help out with any questions / doubts you may have.
> 
> Thanks you wonderful people and hope to see you in Australia
> 
> Cheers mate!! eace:


congratulations mate...welcome to the club. Enjoy the time and party hard


----------



## sre375

soumyasingh said:


> Wow.... Congrats SRE :cheer2:


Thanks Soumyo!!


----------



## sre375

tds2013 said:


> congratulations mate...welcome to the club. Enjoy the time and party hard


Haha me thinks the same  Btw, we need to now start a thread for July applicants who have received the grant and waiting the big move.


----------



## tds2013

prazol687 said:


> Finally got my grant letter today!!!!
> I was never contacted by my CO and i did call immigration today to check my visa status today and they said CO was allocated on 18th sep 2013...
> And after 2 hrs they granted my visa...
> I would like to thank all the exparts for helping me for the long awated process and hope everyone grant is coming soon!!!
> ITs party time and everyone is invited to my house at ROCKDALE Sydney.... party time guys!!!!!!!


congratulations......welcome to the club


----------



## sylvia_australia

I am lodging my visa.
Please tell me what to choose from options for my daughter

Child or daughter/ son in law


----------



## tds2013

sre375 said:


> Haha me thinks the same  Btw, we need to now start a thread for July applicants who have received the grant and waiting the big move.


lets do that....you doing or should i?....i


----------



## Jullz

sylvia_australia said:


> I am lodging my visa.
> Please tell me what to choose from options for my daughter
> 
> Child or daughter/ son in law


You should know that 
It's your daughter/child or your daughter in law??...


----------



## sre375

tds2013 said:


> lets do that....you doing or should i?....i


Go ahead. I will follow


----------



## manubadboy

Jullz said:


> You MUST sustain the claims made in the EOI. If the EOI shows 65 points and CO reduce 5 points, that would bring a refuse of a visa!!!!!! Watch out with that!!!


Well I kinda disagree on this because in case of Engineers Australia the final decision as to how much experience needs to be counted rests with DIAC and not with the assessing authority. So, If they think that one of your experience is not valid then they might not take it into consideration but if you still fulfill the minimum criteria you should be good.. :couch2:


----------



## dwh.ramana

*Congrats*

Hi Sre,

Congratulations. So finally Brisbane team 33 gave you the grant.

I have got a mail from CO asking for some more documents related to employment.
I have provided them today, hope they will revert ateast by next week.

congrats once again and njoy the moment.








sre375 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got the visa grant mail. I am so happy and thrilled and at loss of words. Its an incredible feeling to open that mail and read those magical words.
> 
> I thank this forum and pray that everyone gets their grant soon. FYI, you guys are the first to know about this, before anyone else
> 
> My timelines are in my signature below. I would love to help out with any questions / doubts you may have.
> 
> Thanks you wonderful people and hope to see you in Australia
> 
> Cheers mate!! eace:


----------



## abhaytomar

akiimanu said:


> VISA Refusal for me
> ==============
> 
> Hi Mates,
> 
> Today I was bombarded by CO's decision of refusal for 189 SC Software Engineer category.
> 
> Let me explain it here :
> 
> I have non ICT degree in "Bio-technology Engineering" with 7 years of experience.
> I have relevant work experience of 7 years as a software engineer so I applied for
> ACS- RPL ( Recognition of Prior Learning) on 24th March,2012 we got the positive outcome from ACS on 19th June. I am pasting a snippet from same here :
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> On the basis of this, I went ahead and claimed 10 points for work experience in our EOI.
> 
> Refusal:
> ======
> Today I got an email from my CO, letting me know that VISA has been refused and all claimed 10 points have been deducted and our EOI left with 55 points only, hence the refusal.
> 
> Reason by CO:
> ===========
> On the 20 July 2013 you provided in conjunction with your application a skills assessment from the Australian Computer Society (ACS) dated 19 June 2013 reference: XXXX. ACS provided an assessment of your work experience: Senior Software Engineer at XXXX (India) November 2006 – December 2009; Associate - Projects at XXXX(India) January 2010 – March 2011; Senior System Engineer at XXX (India) March 2011 – March 2013.
> 
> ACS made the following statement regarding your work experience:
> The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at anappropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Following an assessment of your work experience I am not satisfied that you were employed in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation, for at least 60 months in the months in the 10 years immediately before the time of invitation to apply for the visa and no points are awarded.
> 
> My Question to Forum:
> ================
> According to ACS (old) if I have 6 years of experience I am eligible for 10 points in case of RPL too. People with RPl exp. please reply and help.
> 
> I have written to my assessor and his reply is as follows :
> 
> "The date provided in your skill assessment result letter is the date you have met the ACS requirements.
> 
> Your experience 11/06 to 12/12 has been considered in your skill assessment application in determining the outcome of your application.
> 
> You were required to demonstrate 6 years’ experience which was completed in 12/12
> 
> 12/12 is the date you met the ACS requirements and is the date in which you have been deemed to reach the appropriate skilled level for your nominated occupation."
> 
> Please help in understanding the situation, what we should do next, is it a mistake from ACS in mentioning the reference letter or our CO has mistaken it.
> 
> Please reply we have very less time to revert to our CO.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Hi Mate,
Sorry to hear that but as per the VISA process, DIAC awards points for the skilled employment only and as per ACS report your skilled employment starts at December 2012. So DIAC considered your experience after December 2012.

DIAC awards points against experience for only skilled employment not for employment only.
Please feel free to send private message to me in case of any query.


----------



## tds2013

hey all....on suggestion of our very own Sre (man of the day)...i have begun a thread for the 189 visa holders....please come and share your plans, ideas, concerns there...


----------



## shyam

sylvia_australia said:


> I am lodging my visa.
> Please tell me what to choose from options for my daughter
> 
> Child or daughter/ son in law


Its Child. The other option is for Daughter in law/Son in law


----------



## sre375

dwh.ramana said:


> Hi Sre,
> 
> Congratulations. So finally Brisbane team 33 gave you the grant.
> 
> I have got a mail from CO asking for some more documents related to employment.
> I have provided them today, hope they will revert ateast by next week.
> 
> congrats once again and njoy the moment.


I can sense that the grant is just around the corner for you. I guess they don't take very long to grant once you send the documents. After sending few additional docs requested, they gave me a grant in 2 days


----------



## Jullz

manubadboy said:


> Well I kinda disagree on this because in case of Engineers Australia the final decision as to how much experience needs to be counted rests with DIAC and not with the assessing authority. So, If they think that one of your experience is not valid then they might not take it into consideration but if you still fulfill the minimum criteria you should be good.. :couch2:


It was a link with this precise information on DIAC website. I can't find it now, but I search for it.
It states very clear that if the points in the EOI are over claimed this results in a visa refusal and loss of the visa charges. And the CO has the power to do that.
In plus, a friend of mine unfortunately experienced this kind of refusal. He claimed 10 points for experience (all period assessed by ACS) but his CO cut him off 2 years and he remain with 5 points. Not that he wouldn'd qualify (he had over 65 points) but he over claimed!
Be right back with the link


----------



## manubadboy

Jullz said:


> It was a link with this precise information on DIAC website. I can't find it now, but I search for it.
> It states very clear that if the points in the EOI are over claimed this results in a visa refusal and loss of the visa charges. And the CO has the power to do that.
> In plus, a friend of mine unfortunately experienced this kind of refusal. He claimed 10 points for experience (all period assessed by ACS) but his CO cut him off 2 years and he remain with 5 points. Not that he wouldn'd qualify (he had over 65 points) but he over claimed!
> Be right back with the link


Ohk.. Well I had info on quite good authority but if it happened then it happened.. I just wish no one face this kind of issue.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mayankp

sre375 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got the visa grant mail. I am so happy and thrilled and at loss of words. Its an incredible feeling to open that mail and read those magical words.
> 
> I thank this forum and pray that everyone gets their grant soon. FYI, you guys are the first to know about this, before anyone else
> 
> My timelines are in my signature below. I would love to help out with any questions / doubts you may have.
> 
> Thanks you wonderful people and hope to see you in Australia
> 
> Cheers mate!! eace:


Congratulations buddy......


----------



## Jullz

manubadboy said:


> Ohk.. Well I had info on quite good authority but if it happened then it happened.. I just wish no one face this kind of issue.. :fingerscrossed:


That's why everyone must be super very good informed and up to date with all the information 

_Overclaiming on the EoI - Instant Application Refusal

I don't recall seeing this discussed on the forum to date, but those who have or who are lodging an EoI should be aware of the following provision in the recently published migration regulations:

The applicant’s score, when assessed in relation to the visa under Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act, is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa.

The score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa will be based on the EoI - so if it subsequently transpires upon the submission of documentation and assessment by the DIAC case officer that the points claimed in the EoI were too high the visa application must be refused, whether or not the actual points are 60 or more.

Areas that are likely to be particularly prone to error and overclaims are work experience and qualifications, where it presently seems the information in the pop up boxes of the EoI are insufficient and some would say misleading. Relevant work experience (for example) is an area where it seems there is insufficient detail.

For those who are looking at a State Sponsored subclass 190 or 489 EoI/visa application I would encourage a cautious approach to claiming points, as you should receive an invitation whether you claim 60 or (say) 75 points.

Those who are lodging an EoI with a view to a 189 visa being granted are in a more difficult position, and unless they are across the issues technically - particularly in the work experience area - should almost certainly be engaging a competent migration agent.

Unless things change at a legislative level - which I suggest is improbable - I fear we will see quite substantial numbers of applicants being unsuccessful in the coming months, as the general prioritisation of EoI's with more points means there is an inherent bias which encourages overclaims by intending migrants._


from: Overclaiming on the EoI - Instant Application Refusal

Can't find the official link for the moment :frusty:


----------



## PDHUNT

sre375 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got the visa grant mail. I am so happy and thrilled and at loss of words. Its an incredible feeling to open that mail and read those magical words.
> 
> I thank this forum and pray that everyone gets their grant soon. FYI, you guys are the first to know about this, before anyone else
> 
> My timelines are in my signature below. I would love to help out with any questions / doubts you may have.
> 
> Thanks you wonderful people and hope to see you in Australia
> 
> Cheers mate!! eace:


Hey Hey....
Congratulations Mate ..... Welcome to the Club


----------



## mayankp

tds2013 said:


> hey all....on suggestion of our very own Sre (man of the day)...i have begun a thread for the 189 visa holders....please come and share your plans, ideas, concerns there...


I would like to join Tejas, please send link....


----------



## rajfromhyd

manubadboy said:


> Ohk.. Well I had info on quite good authority but if it happened then it happened.. I just wish no one face this kind of issue.. :fingerscrossed:


thanks manubadboy and others for your inputs... any how, i hope for the best... is there anything i can do now, like reducing myself 5 points for experience in the VISA application, by giving 1022 form etc. 


Thanks 
Raj


----------



## sre375

mayankp said:


> Congratulations buddy......


Thanks a lot Mayank


----------



## manubadboy

I found it.. It's written in the visa invitation..

Correct claims in your EOI
When you lodge a visa application from this invitation you will be required to provide evidence supporting the claims you
made in your EOI. If the information provided in your EOI is not correct, and you proceed to lodge a visa application, this
may result in your application being refused, and your visa application fee will not be refunded. If the claims in your EOI
are incorrect or overstated, and you cannot support these claims in your visa application, there may be adverse consequences
for future visa applications. We strongly recommend you ensure your information is correct before lodging a visa
application. You can view your claims in SkillSelect, and at the end of this message.
If you are unable to support your EOI claims before you lodge your application you have the option to let this invitation
lapse, then ensure your claims are accurate and submit a new or revised EOI.


----------



## kmann

move2nsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm silent observer on this forum. I would like to share to everyone that I have receive the Grant for visa 190.
> 
> My timeline:
> ACS - dec 2012
> EOI - mar 2013
> NSW state sponsorship - 01 July 2013
> Visa Lodge - 15 July
> Meds - 15 Aug
> CO - 09 Aug
> Grant - 24 Sep
> 
> GODbless to everyone on this forum. Hopefully Grant will come to those who are waiting.


congratulationsssss buddy  Can you pls tell with how many points you applied for 190 ?? and was there any deduction in exp claimed by you by CO ??


----------



## rajfromhyd

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *move2nsw*. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


congrats move2nsw.... all the best.. can you please add your signature or post your points, dates etc.


----------



## sre375

PDHUNT said:


> Hey Hey....
> Congratulations Mate ..... Welcome to the Club


Thanks dudeeee


----------



## PDHUNT

*Congratulations*



prazol687 said:


> Finally got my grant letter today!!!!
> I was never contacted by my CO and i did call immigration today to check my visa status today and they said CO was allocated on 18th sep 2013...
> And after 2 hrs they granted my visa...
> I would like to thank all the exparts for helping me for the long awated process and hope everyone grant is coming soon!!!
> ITs party time and everyone is invited to my house at ROCKDALE Sydney.... party time guys!!!!!!!


Hey prazol687,

Many Congratulations and it definitely required some short of celebration 
Thanks for the Party Invitation. 
Enjoy your time


----------



## Jullz

manubadboy said:


> I found it.. It's written in the visa invitation..
> 
> Correct claims in your EOI
> When you lodge a visa application from this invitation you will be required to provide evidence supporting the claims you
> made in your EOI. If the information provided in your EOI is not correct, and you proceed to lodge a visa application, this
> may result in your application being refused, and your visa application fee will not be refunded. If the claims in your EOI
> are incorrect or overstated, and you cannot support these claims in your visa application, there may be adverse consequences
> for future visa applications. We strongly recommend you ensure your information is correct before lodging a visa
> application. You can view your claims in SkillSelect, and at the end of this message.
> If you are unable to support your EOI claims before you lodge your application you have the option to let this invitation
> lapse, then ensure your claims are accurate and submit a new or revised EOI.


I knew I saw it somewhere close


----------



## silji

Hi Experts,

I want to make additional payments to add my dependent to VISA. Can somebody help in understanding how can I make payment using ICICI Forex card. While applying Can I opt for travel card and the same can be used for the payment. Please help me with an answer as it is delaying VISA grant.


----------



## manubadboy

Jullz said:


> I knew I saw it somewhere close


I just saw you and I have a day's difference in visa lodgement.. All the best mate hope we get a direct grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitso

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Not Sure if we have any link to store information:
> 
> Created a form and response sheet to capture data:
> 
> Form:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Mg8RQNhcMQV5QZo1LFyYpleOEKHhBhXxVTOMZaTQ81Y/viewform
> 
> Output sheet
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Avne9VSMjCqPdEJrXzZZX0paMmxiX0J0ODZuV3pYWnc#gid=0


Check this,

there is already a spreadsheet exists.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## dwh.ramana

sre375 said:


> I can sense that the grant is just around the corner for you. I guess they don't take very long to grant once you send the documents. After sending few additional docs requested, they gave me a grant in 2 days


ya I am assuming same.

for two of my documents uploaded, the status has been change to TRIM.

Do you know what does that mean.


----------



## sre375

dwh.ramana said:


> ya I am assuming same.
> 
> for two of my documents uploaded, the status has been change to TRIM.
> 
> Do you know what does that mean.


TRIM = The requirement is mandatory


----------



## tds2013

mayankp said:


> I would like to join Tejas, please send link....


i dont know how else to share this link:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...17274-189-visa-holders-waiting-make-move.html


----------



## dwh.ramana

sre375 said:


> TRIM = The requirement is mandatory


ok thanks sre. for the same category they asked me documents.


----------



## Jullz

rajfromhyd said:


> thanks manubadboy and others for your inputs... any how, i hope for the best... is there anything i can do now, like reducing myself 5 points for experience in the VISA application, by giving 1022 form etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


Dear Raj, Why do you want to reduce yourself 5 points? 
Please explain, maybe we can help!


----------



## mudgalvarun

Hi,

Is there anyone who got grant today ? i was hoping that i will get it today.


----------



## Ben 10

move2nsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm silent observer on this forum. I would like to share to everyone that I have receive the Grant for visa 190.
> 
> My timeline:
> ACS - dec 2012
> EOI - mar 2013
> NSW state sponsorship - 01 July 2013
> Visa Lodge - 15 July
> Meds - 15 Aug
> CO - 09 Aug
> Grant - 24 Sep
> 
> GODbless to everyone on this forum. Hopefully Grant will come to those who are waiting.



Congrats  :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Ben 10

mudgalvarun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyone who got grant today ? i was hoping that i will get it today.


you may get your grant by next week or next month :tea:


----------



## mudgalvarun

rajfromhyd said:


> congrats move2nsw.... all the best.. can you please add your signature or post your points, dates etc.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Raj,

I also applied for ICT security spec.How many points you had in total ?


----------



## wyn85

I just received my golden mail. Thank you all for help and wish you all get granted soon. Good Luck~!opcorn:


----------



## move2nsw

amitso said:


> Congratulations...!!!
> 
> Does CO asked for any docs? When you have submitted the docs requested?
> 
> I have submitted on 10th still waiting for the G Mail.


Yes. Co ask for form 80, meds, PCC, proof of functional english for spouse, bank stmt, payslip, tax assessment for 8 yrs. I completed the 8yrs tax assessment but for payslip, only submitted those I have. Which like few months only. Then I didnt provide any bank stmt. We uploaded all docs on 6 sep... initially we provide proof of functional english (diploma). I'm also puzzled that time why other people get their grant right after all docs submitted? I checked all the docs required by CO again and I think diploma is not enough. So we get certification from school as proof of functional english. We send it to Co on 23 Sep. Then next day we received the Grant!


----------



## manubadboy

wyn85 said:


> I just received my golden mail. Thank you all for help and wish you all get granted soon. Good Luck~!opcorn:


Congratulations mate... Wish you all the luck for the new journey :couch2:


----------



## move2nsw

kmann said:


> congratulationsssss buddy  Can you pls tell with how many points you applied for 190 ?? and was there any deduction in exp claimed by you by CO ??


Thank kmann.. 60 points. No deduction in exp.


----------



## oz_prrules

rajfromhyd said:


> thanks manubadboy and others for your inputs... any how, i hope for the best... is there anything i can do now, like reducing myself 5 points for experience in the VISA application, by giving 1022 form etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


You can’t do that. You have been offered to apply for visa based on the points you claimed. So you can either take the risk and go ahead with this invitation or you can apply for another EOI and wait for the new invitation. If you think all of your work experience will be considered then apply for the visa.


----------



## wyn85

Thank you mate. Get ready for getting your grant. It will be coming very soon in the future. 



manubadboy said:


> Congratulations mate... Wish you all the luck for the new journey :couch2:


----------



## praveenreddy

move2nsw said:


> Yes. CO ask for form 80 both myself & spouse, tax assessment/payslip/bank stmt, med (we did not front load) functional english for my spouse.


Hi

Congrats on ur grant . Just wanted to know wheather co asked all the documents such as bank stat and form 16 and payslips or he asked for anyone out of three and also for how many years he have specifically asked.


----------



## ashifiqbal

sre375 said:


> TRIM = The requirement is mandatory


Hi...

Could you please tell me which portal are you talking about... The only I access is https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login and there, whenever I upload a document, the status first changes to 'Required' and about a day or two it again changes to 'Received'... other than these two status' I cannot see any change in my portal... So, I would like to know if there's any other link/portal from where I can see the status of my docs...


----------



## ruchkal

wyn85 said:


> I just received my golden mail. Thank you all for help and wish you all get granted soon. Good Luck~!opcorn:


Congratulations.... All the very best for your future in Oz... :cheer2::flypig: :cheer2::flypig: :cheer2::cheer2::tea:arty:


----------



## NSW2613

Hi All,

Yesterday I received Golden Mail of grant.  
So Happy !!!!
Still I can remember the day when we were feeling darkness that 
what will happen next !!! (were badly waiting for NSW sponsorship which took almost 3 months !!!!) and suddenly while searching in google we found this forum and our directions changed,confusions solved and sadness disappeared.

Members of this forum has helped us to keep our patience and to track our
visa process. Also helped to solve queries and provided clear details.
I would like to thank you all members of the forum for supporting us in the visa process.
Thank you all and All the best who are waiting for visa.


----------



## itsmeganesh

manubadboy said:


> Nopes dude they wont refuse the application if they reduce 5 points.. He will still have 60 points. He will get through..:hungry:


manubadboy is correct!


----------



## ruchkal

NSW2613 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday I received Golden Mail of grant.
> So Happy !!!!
> Still I can remember the day when we were feeling darkness that
> what will happen next !!! (were badly waiting for NSW sponsorship which took almost 3 months !!!!) and suddenly while searching in google we found this forum and our directions changed,confusions solved and sadness disappeared.
> 
> Members of this forum has helped us to keep our patience and to track our
> visa process. Also helped to solve queries and provided clear details.
> I would like to thank you all members of the forum for supporting us in the visa process.
> Thank you all and All the best who are waiting for visa.


Congratulations... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: All the very best for a bright future at Oz...


----------



## drshk

that's discouraging :faint:

still will call medibank and give it a shot :tsk:



zippy24 said:


> Even i thought in the same way but my agent was not able to able to generete HAP ID before CO allocation.
> 
> *Reason:* question "have you done medicals in last 12 months" is ticked when lodging application. After CO allocated he/she will decide whats next?
> 
> You may think that you will go for medicals with TRN number but when we called up city medibank they are asking for HAP ID as a mandatory item.
> 
> Anywayz try to generate HAP ID or try to book medicals with TRN number for your satisfaction..
> 
> If you are lucky enough anything can turn around in your way All de best.


----------



## itsmeganesh

NSW2613 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday I received Golden Mail of grant.
> So Happy !!!!
> Still I can remember the day when we were feeling darkness that
> what will happen next !!! (were badly waiting for NSW sponsorship which took almost 3 months !!!!) and suddenly while searching in google we found this forum and our directions changed,confusions solved and sadness disappeared.
> 
> Members of this forum has helped us to keep our patience and to track our
> visa process. Also helped to solve queries and provided clear details.
> I would like to thank you all members of the forum for supporting us in the visa process.
> Thank you all and All the best who are waiting for visa.


Congratulations!!! We are on same boat :tea:


----------



## drshk

congrats mitesh :thumb:



miteshm82 said:


> CO allocated to my case. Asking for CC details to pay fees of my son. Once paid he will advise for medical an pcc.


----------



## miteshm82

drshk said:


> congrats mitesh :thumb:


Thanks a lot drshk..


----------



## mithu93ku

wyn85 said:


> I just received my golden mail. Thank you all for help and wish you all get granted soon. Good Luck~!opcorn:


Congrats wyn85! :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## dwh.ramana

ashifiqbal said:


> Hi...
> 
> Could you please tell me which portal are you talking about... The only I access is https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login and there, whenever I upload a document, the status first changes to 'Required' and about a day or two it again changes to 'Received'... other than these two status' I cannot see any change in my portal... So, I would like to know if there's any other link/portal from where I can see the status of my docs...



In the same link your status would change after CO allocation as per the decision taken by CO.


----------



## salamlemon

*Grant!*

Finally got my grant today


----------



## manubadboy

salamlemon said:


> Finally got my grant today


Congratulations mate... All the very best for future.. opcorn:


----------



## NSW2613

itsmeganesh said:


> Congratulations!!! We are on same boat :tea:


So when you planning to fly??


----------



## kmann

salamlemon said:


> Finally got my grant today


Congratzzzzz buddy  Can u pls tell how many points u claimed and was dere any deduction by CO for your claimed exp ??
Also pls tell whcih team was assigned to you ??


----------



## move2nsw

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats on ur grant . Just wanted to know wheather co asked all the documents such as bank stat and form 16 and payslips or he asked for anyone out of three and also for how many years he have specifically asked.


Hi,

Co ask for form 80, bank stmt, payslip, tax assessment for 8yrs. We only completed tax assessment, then few payslips, no bank stmt provided.


----------



## kmann

move2nsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Co ask for form 80, bank stmt, payslip, tax assessment for 8yrs. We only completed tax assessment, then few payslips, no bank stmt provided.


which team was handling your case ?? and who was ur CO ??


----------



## Ben 10

wyn85 said:


> I just received my golden mail. Thank you all for help and wish you all get granted soon. Good Luck~!opcorn:


congrats :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: opcorn:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I hope DIAC clears pending applicants from July by the end of this month. Congrats *salmalon* and others for the grant..


----------



## Gurpreethm

Got my Golden Mail ;-)
At 1:26 pm IST

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## kmann

Rocky Balboa said:


> I hope DIAC clears pending applicants from July by the end of this month. Congrats *salmalon* and others for the grant..


I guess cming week you will recieve your grant too  Hang in there Mr Balboa. In the mean time you can go out and practice for your next match


----------



## crestline

Congrats!!!!


----------



## kmann

Gurpreethm said:


> Got my Golden Mail ;-)
> At 1:26 pm IST
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Congratzzzz gurpreet  Way to go ....Party hard....Cheers !!!


----------



## salamlemon

kmann said:


> Congratzzzzz buddy  Can u pls tell how many points u claimed and was dere any deduction by CO for your claimed exp ??
> Also pls tell whcih team was assigned to you ??


Claimed 60 points and no deduction of claimed exp by CO.
I was assessed by brisbane.gsm.team34


----------



## ramanj

Who all from Jul are pending? Desparately waiting nw, it should come in this week.


----------



## kmann

salamlemon said:


> Claimed 60 points and no deduction of claimed exp by CO.
> I was assessed by brisbane.gsm.team34


Thanks a lot mate. enjoy ur day and party hard......Cheers !!!


----------



## ramanj

Congrats to all those who got letters this week!!!


----------



## kmann

ramanj said:


> Who all from Jul are pending? Desparately waiting nw, it should come in this week.


I guess by end of this week, most of the july applicants will recieve grant


----------



## Vijay24

I guess today we have seen lot of grants! Excellent. But still feel sad for good old mate Rocky. Hope he received golden mail by this weekend!


----------



## shyam

Jullz said:


> That's why everyone must be super very good informed and up to date with all the information
> 
> _Overclaiming on the EoI - Instant Application Refusal
> 
> I don't recall seeing this discussed on the forum to date, but those who have or who are lodging an EoI should be aware of the following provision in the recently published migration regulations:
> 
> The applicant’s score, when assessed in relation to the visa under Subdivision B of Division 3 of Part 2 of the Act, is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa.
> 
> The score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa will be based on the EoI - so if it subsequently transpires upon the submission of documentation and assessment by the DIAC case officer that the points claimed in the EoI were too high the visa application must be refused, whether or not the actual points are 60 or more.
> 
> Areas that are likely to be particularly prone to error and overclaims are work experience and qualifications, where it presently seems the information in the pop up boxes of the EoI are insufficient and some would say misleading. Relevant work experience (for example) is an area where it seems there is insufficient detail.
> 
> For those who are looking at a State Sponsored subclass 190 or 489 EoI/visa application I would encourage a cautious approach to claiming points, as you should receive an invitation whether you claim 60 or (say) 75 points.
> 
> Those who are lodging an EoI with a view to a 189 visa being granted are in a more difficult position, and unless they are across the issues technically - particularly in the work experience area - should almost certainly be engaging a competent migration agent.
> 
> Unless things change at a legislative level - which I suggest is improbable - I fear we will see quite substantial numbers of applicants being unsuccessful in the coming months, as the general prioritisation of EoI's with more points means there is an inherent bias which encourages overclaims by intending migrants._
> 
> 
> from: Overclaiming on the EoI - Instant Application Refusal
> 
> Can't find the official link for the moment :frusty:



If you receive an invitation to apply, and your score under the points test is less than claimed in your EOI, 
your visa may be refused even if you are able to pass the points test or meet other threshold criteria. If 
you receive an invitation and your points have decreased or your personal information is not accurate, you 
do not have to proceed to make an application. You should correct the information in your EOI and wait 
to receive another invitation.

Here is the original link:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1406.pdf

The above is in 7th page.


----------



## mithu93ku

salamlemon said:


> Finally got my grant today


Congrats salamlemon:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## sanda

CO was looking for my correct name and what i have modified was a single letter on my address. My name was not modified and it was well translated. So are you still saying that the application would be rejected?


----------



## roposh

WOW!!! alot of grant notifications in the last hour or so  Congratulations to all who got their grant today.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## manubadboy

Gurpreethm said:


> Got my Golden Mail ;-)
> At 1:26 pm IST
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Congratulations.. Time to party :drum:


----------



## manubadboy

Hey Guys just a quick question from my end. During my first job my salary was way less than the tax slab.. Hence, I was not even required to pay any tax or to get Form-16 or file ITR. So, I dont have any tax form(Form 16 or ITR) but from the second job onwards I have the Form-16 with me.. I have attached my salary slips and bank statements for that first job.. Will there be any issue about the tax documents?


----------



## move2nsw

kmann said:


> which team was handling your case ?? and who was ur CO ??


Adelaide team 6, initial MB.


----------



## akshay1229

sre375 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got the visa grant mail. I am so happy and thrilled and at loss of words. Its an incredible feeling to open that mail and read those magical words.
> 
> I thank this forum and pray that everyone gets their grant soon. FYI, you guys are the first to know about this, before anyone else
> 
> My timelines are in my signature below. I would love to help out with any questions / doubts you may have.
> 
> Thanks you wonderful people and hope to see you in Australia
> 
> Cheers mate!! eace:


Hey mate....everyone is getting grant in perfect sequence. Many congratulations and good luck for you new level of career and bright future at new destination..


----------



## amitso

Gurpreethm said:


> Got my Golden Mail ;-)
> At 1:26 pm IST
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Congratulation...!!!!


----------



## sre375

akshay1229 said:


> Hey mate....everyone is getting grant in perfect sequence. Many congratulations and good luck for you new level of career and bright future at new destination..


Your grant is next


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Vijay24 said:


> I guess today we have seen lot of grants! Excellent. But still feel sad for good old mate Rocky. Hope he received golden mail by this weekend!



Hi Vijay,

I hope I recive the Gmail while I am out eatingop2: in the streets! What a way to go?

I am surprised even my friend *Amitgupte* who applied a day after me has not got a CO allotted yet. he has 80 points and is Victoria sponsored and 8.5 overall band score in IELTS. 

*Ramanj*, *Amitgupte*, *me* and *amitso* and few other July applicants are pending...*Gurpreethm *finally got it!!!

One question: My file is forwared to GSM ADL T2 and I emailed them last tuesday but got no response from them. I sent out an email again. Is there any phone number for this team, so I can contact them regarding the status?

My medicals cleared on 4th of September, still showing "Recommended".

Hope this month DIAC clears out pending applicants from July like it has done today..Salmaleon and Gurpreethmeace:


----------



## srinu_srn

Hi Gurupreetham,

Hearty congratulations   

Daily I am waiting for your grant. At last got. Enjoy mate


----------



## srinu_srn

Congrats salamlemon 
Enjoy...
My CO also from Brisbane TEam 34 - 'MW'


----------



## shift_move

sre375 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got the visa grant mail. I am so happy and thrilled and at loss of words. Its an incredible feeling to open that mail and read those magical words.
> 
> I thank this forum and pray that everyone gets their grant soon. FYI, you guys are the first to know about this, before anyone else
> 
> My timelines are in my signature below. I would love to help out with any questions / doubts you may have.
> 
> Thanks you wonderful people and hope to see you in Australia
> 
> Cheers mate!! eace:


Congratulations and all the best to you!


----------



## sre375

shift_move said:


> Congratulations and all the best to you!


Thanks dude!!


----------



## roposh

Hi,

I did my medicals on Sep 12. Yesterday I noticed that the 'organize your medical' link has disappeared for my son. However, the links stays for me and my wife. Does it mean that CO has been assigned and our medicals have been referred? or is it just another system glitch?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## itsmeganesh

NSW2613 said:


> So when you planning to fly??


2nd or 3rd week of Jan 2014, what about you?


----------



## kmann

roposh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did my medicals on Sep 12. Yesterday I noticed that the 'organize your medical' link has disappeared for my son. However, the links stays for me and my wife. Does it mean that CO has been assigned and our medicals have been referred? or is it just another system glitch?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


I guess its automatic clearance. I submitted by medicals on 23rd sep and the link for me got disappeared the very next day.


----------



## NSW2613

Gurpreethm said:


> Got my Golden Mail ;-)
> At 1:26 pm IST
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum



Congratulations !!!:clap2:


----------



## zippy24

Gurpreethm said:


> Got my Golden Mail ;-)
> At 1:26 pm IST
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum



Congrats mate.. so happy for you..


----------



## rajfromhyd

Jullz said:


> Dear Raj, Why do you want to reduce yourself 5 points?
> Please explain, maybe we can help!


Dear Jullz,

I did not over claimed, but my experience is close edge. 8.1 years relevant experience i show cased, provided all the evidences (reference letters, experience and relieving letter, salary slips, bank statement, tax statement,offer letters, appraisal letters.) ACS approval letter is with 7.2 years experience. after that i have now 12 months additional experience in the same company with same role. 

So just concerned, if at all, he reduces couple of months / or 2 years as per new rules, then it will be problematic. While applying i was under the assumption that, even if he reduces 5 points in experience, still i will have enough 60 points for migration.

Let us see, i am expecting CO in next couple of weeks.


Thanks
Raj


----------



## mithu93ku

Gurpreethm said:


> Got my Golden Mail ;-)
> At 1:26 pm IST
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Congrats *Gurpreethm*! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## Vijay24

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> I hope I recive the Gmail while I am out eatingop2: in the streets! What a way to go?
> 
> I am surprised even my friend *Amitgupte* who applied a day after me has not got a CO allotted yet. he has 80 points and is Victoria sponsored and 8.5 overall band score in IELTS.
> 
> *Ramanj*, *Amitgupte*, *me* and *amitso* and few other July applicants are pending...*Gurpreethm *finally got it!!!
> 
> One question: My file is forwared to GSM ADL T2 and I emailed them last tuesday but got no response from them. I sent out an email again. Is there any phone number for this team, so I can contact them regarding the status?
> 
> My medicals cleared on 4th of September, still showing "Recommended".
> 
> Hope this month DIAC clears out pending applicants from July like it has done today..Salmaleon and Gurpreethmeace:



You got two days in this week, try eating in the streets and check your luck 

I have direct number of my CO, but I am afraid that will not help your case cos you don't know who is your Case Officer 

Regarding medicals, it is a system glitch - they are yet to work out a way to show proper updates on medical status on applications.


----------



## zippy24

*Birth Certificate*

Guys,

My CO requested for my birth certificate which don't have.

Please suggest me a right alternate option for birth certificate.

Appreciate your response.

Thanks


----------



## itsmeganesh

zippy24 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My CO requested for my birth certificate which don't have.
> 
> Please suggest me a right alternate option for birth certificate.
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> 
> Thanks


School / College TC (Transfer Certificate) will do as a alternative. Make sure you will translate it in English if you don't have.

Upload both docs Original and Translated


----------



## zippy24

drshk said:


> that's discouraging :faint:
> 
> still will call medibank and give it a shot :tsk:


ha ha ha nothing to discourage mate..

I have shared the issue i faced..

For you i crossed checked with my friends and came to know that one of my friend did medicals using TRN number.

Give a go mate..


----------



## zippy24

itsmeganesh said:


> School / College TC (Transfer Certificate) will do as a alternative. Make sure you will translate it in English if you don't have.
> 
> Upload both docs Original and Translated


Thanks for your quick response mate.


----------



## miteshm82

zippy24 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My CO requested for my birth certificate which don't have.
> 
> Please suggest me a right alternate option for birth certificate.
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> 
> Thanks


You can submit your 10th certificate.


----------



## vikasmart

hey friends..
with regard to DIAC application, would those guys enquire about the job or call my office to check.


----------



## ind2oz

vikasmart said:


> hey friends..
> with regard to DIAC application, would those guys enquire about the job or call my office to check.


The possibilities are high, however its not always mandatory for all applicants. As per my information AHC New Delhi would do the background check and the check would be focused on last five years alone.


----------



## terminator1

congratulations to everyone who got their grant sre, prazol, grvijay...
it feels good to see that...


----------



## zippy24

Guys anyone from Ade Team 4?


----------



## terminator1

seniors over here:
can you please share your experience on this team works? How is the initial assessment done and when does a CO contact the applicant. my co was assigned on 12th and he/she has done an initial assessment. The CO has still not contacted me for additional docs.
Thanks.


----------



## shyam

manubadboy said:


> Hey Guys just a quick question from my end. During my first job my salary was way less than the tax slab.. Hence, I was not even required to pay any tax or to get Form-16 or file ITR. So, I dont have any tax form(Form 16 or ITR) but from the second job onwards I have the Form-16 with me.. I have attached my salary slips and bank statements for that first job.. Will there be any issue about the tax documents?


If you have payslips and bank statements, you should be good. When you have these two the Tax statements are rarely asked.


----------



## D D

Got the grant, today morning. 

Thanks, to all..


----------



## praveenreddy

move2nsw said:


> Hi,
> 
> Co ask for form 80, bank stmt, payslip, tax assessment for 8yrs. We only completed tax assessment, then few payslips, no bank stmt provided.


Tank u for the reply. Can u plz elaborate wat exact documents u have sent. As he have asked u 8 years how many years u have submitted to co. Iam little tensed as I can give him 3 to 4 year bank statment and 3 years form 16 n 2 year payslip. Is it enough or he may ask for the total years claimed. 

Kindly give brief idea on this and as well as wat have u submitted


----------



## shyam

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> I hope I recive the Gmail while I am out eatingop2: in the streets! What a way to go?
> 
> I am surprised even my friend *Amitgupte* who applied a day after me has not got a CO allotted yet. he has 80 points and is Victoria sponsored and 8.5 overall band score in IELTS.
> 
> *Ramanj*, *Amitgupte*, *me* and *amitso* and few other July applicants are pending...*Gurpreethm *finally got it!!!
> 
> One question: My file is forwared to GSM ADL T2 and I emailed them last tuesday but got no response from them. I sent out an email again. Is there any phone number for this team, so I can contact them regarding the status?
> 
> My medicals cleared on 4th of September, still showing "Recommended".
> 
> Hope this month DIAC clears out pending applicants from July like it has done today..Salmaleon and Gurpreethmeace:


Hopefully buddy. I am too from the July applicants. 
I got my document status changed to received except for skill assessment.
My medicals got cleared and the link went off but still the Medical evidence status still shows "Recommended".

Not sure if i need to consider these changes as a sign of CO allocation. 

Regarding the phone number for CO or team, I do not think if we have any so far from the members posts and read somewhere the CO do not entertain the calls from the applicants. 

Since CO's are clearing the old applications hope they gradually pick the latter one like mine and Rocky and many others waiting for CO :fingerscrossed:

But one question from my end:
My skill assessment was done in month of April 2011 and by the time applied i got the ACS expired. However, i have lodged my application with the old/expired assessment as per the suggestion of Aus migration agent. I was told that the acquired skills never expire and we can provide the necessary employment documents to the CO once we proceed. 

So now waiting for CO to come up with his demands. From what i know we can show the CO the bank statements, payslips and whatever document he asks related to employment to prove the employment.

Guys any comments from your end? Mithu, Rocky and all the senior guys??


----------



## itsmeganesh

shyam said:


> If you have payslips and bank statements, you should be good. When you have these two the Tax statements are rarely asked.



shyam you are correct. should be fine with Salary Slips


----------



## shyam

zippy24 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My CO requested for my birth certificate which don't have.
> 
> Please suggest me a right alternate option for birth certificate.
> 
> Appreciate your response.
> 
> Thanks


You can get a letter from your local municipality if it is feasible. 

As an alternate get the 10th certificate with DOB
Certificate from authority like consulate general of India

Not sure further on this as DOB is a mandate document


----------



## akshay1229

D D said:


> Got the grant, today morning.
> 
> Thanks, to all..


many congrats..


----------



## akshay1229

All are requested to update 189 visa grant spreadsheet. Thanks

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## soumyasingh

D D said:


> Got the grant, today morning.
> 
> Thanks, to all..


Congrats dear


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Congratulations wyn85, NSW2613, salamlemon, Gurpreethm


----------



## sylvia_australia

Today i lodge my visa and pay the fee with help of my friend who is in australia.
I have a query.

I have to upload my all document.
What will be the format of documents.
How i name them?


----------



## anshuashu

Gurpreethm said:


> Got my Golden Mail ;-)
> At 1:26 pm IST
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum



cngts balle balle :lalala::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::welcome:


----------



## Simple99

sylvia_australia said:


> Today i lodge my visa and pay the fee with help of my friend who is in australia.
> I have a query.
> 
> I have to upload my all document.
> What will be the format of documents.
> How i name them?


in my case, i did as below.

work experience doc :
Work Experience-Bank Statement_Bank1-YOUR NAME

Academic Qualification : 
Qualification-Bachelor Degree And Transcript-YOUR NAME


----------



## mudgalvarun

zippy24 said:


> Guys anyone from Ade Team 4?



My CO is from Adelaide GSM team 4.


----------



## Simple99

Congratzzzzzzzzzz
wyn85, NSW2613, salamlemon, Gurpreethm :rapture::rapture::rapture::rapture::rapture:


----------



## Aparwar

soumyo11 said:


> Experts, Need some info. Does anyone know how much typically does DIAC take to re-issue the grant letter (with new passport numbers). I received my grant yesterday ...but pages are over. Need to get a new passport


The visa is an Evisa. There is no label stamped on the passport anyways. So suggest you travel first on this passport itself and then get a new one from there. 

No idea sorry about the timeline as you asked.


----------



## sahil772

Gurpreethm said:


> Got my Golden Mail ;-)
> At 1:26 pm IST
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Ohh paaji....Congrats. ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## vikasmart

Visa fees is hiked a lot. After state sponsorship is it likely that visa will be granted without further procedure? Is there are any chances of refusal? I m tense. Pls advice.


----------



## foaz144

Dear all, please advice on " while lodging visa (190), i made a typo error, intead 2011, i mistakenly typed 2001 in my work experince" though i have claim points for 8 years out of last 10 years in nominated experience... kindly...do advice would this effect on my visa grant !! CO isnt allocated, should i inform CO once allocate about this error !!!


----------



## Gurpreethm

Thanks to entire expat forum experts and best of luck to all the waiting candidates.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## adameve

congrats to all getting grant today..


----------



## Cadstaad

Hi everybody,

I lodged my visa application on 27th August, yet, nothing has been received from the CO regarding medical examination. I asked my lawyer to send an email to investigate the reason behind this delay in response, but he refused to do so.

What shall I do in this case? is there any chance to check my visa status online.

Thanks in advanced for your reply


----------



## Gurpreethm

zippy24 said:


> Congrats mate.. so happy for you..


Thanks Zippy24

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## foaz144

Dear all, please advice on " while lodging visa (190), i made a typo error, intead 2011, i mistakenly typed 2001 in my work experince" though i have claim points for 8 years out of last 10 years in nominated experience... kindly...do advice would this effect on my visa grant !! CO isnt allocated, should i inform CO once allocate about this error !!!


----------



## arsyeed

vikasmart said:


> Visa fees is hiked a lot. After state sponsorship is it likely that visa will be granted without further procedure? Is there are any chances of refusal? I m tense. Pls advice.


yes there are chances of refusal after visa application lodgement if you have , 

1. Problem in Medical like T.B , Hapititus b or c , HIV positive etc.
2. your work experience can't be verified as well as educational dox 
3. or any provided information can't be verified 
4. Police Clearance certificate 

other wise no issue ... ..be brave and take your chance ...go ahead ....good luck .


----------



## mithu93ku

foaz144 said:


> Dear all, please advice on " while lodging visa (190), i made a typo error, intead 2011, i mistakenly typed 2001 in my work experince" though i have claim points for 8 years out of last 10 years in nominated experience... kindly...do advice would this effect on my visa grant !! CO isnt allocated, should i inform CO once allocate about this error !!!


Fill form 1023 and show reason as slip of pen.
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf


----------



## foaz144

mithu93ku said:


> Fill form 1023 and show reason as slip of pen.
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf


Thanks, it's relief for me.


----------



## mithu93ku

foaz144 said:


> Thanks, it's relief for me.


Thats good! 
Must send it to CO by e-mail as well as upload in e-visa page. :drum:


----------



## foaz144

mithu93ku said:


> Fill form 1023 and show reason as slip of pen.
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf


Does it make any difference is this mistake happen while submitting EOI or Final visa lodge?


----------



## mithu93ku

foaz144 said:


> Does it make any difference is this mistake happen while submitting EOI or Final visa lodge?


If you send form 1023, DIAC will judge it as an error not a false statement! Don't worry, Your CO will understand it.


----------



## arsyeed

hi,

Can secondary applicant /Dependent enter first in AUS without principal applicant ?


----------



## mithu93ku

arsyeed said:


> hi,
> 
> Can secondary applicant /Dependent enter first in AUS without principal applicant ?


Yes !


----------



## arsyeed

mithu93ku said:


> Yes !


thanks for the reply,

my Medical status is still showing "Required" . What could be the possible reason . On 26 Aug i have give medical test . when i will be granted as per your experience , please consider my signature for better understanding .:smile::smile:


----------



## mithu93ku

arsyeed said:


> thanks for the reply,
> 
> my Medical status is still showing "Required" . What could be the possible reason . On 26 Aug i have give medical test . when i will be granted as per your experience , please consider my signature for better understanding .:smile::smile:


You could ignore Status of the e-visa page. 
"Required" status had shown in the e-visa page of mine till the grant letter.


----------



## mohkam

Quick question..

If the CO asks for few documents which still in preparation, should I send them on "first come first go" bases OR should I wait for all the documents to be ready and send them together at once.

thanks


----------



## akshay1229

mohkam said:


> Quick question..
> 
> If the CO asks for few documents which still in preparation, should I send them on "first come first go" bases OR should I wait for all the documents to be ready and send them together at once.
> 
> thanks


It would be better that u send all in one go.. 

Or your CO will not take longer interest in your case if you submit one by one (human nature)..


----------



## akshay1229

It's 9 AM..
DIAC office is opened now...the flow of grant and CO allocation will start soon...get ready with your parachute to fly (jump too...)


----------



## akshay1229

It's 9 AM..
DIAC office is opened now...the flow of grant and CO allocation will start soon...get ready with your parachute to fly (jump too...)


----------



## akshay1229

It's 9 AM..
DIAC office is opened now...the flow of grant and CO allocation will start soon...get ready with your parachute to fly (jump too...)


----------



## oz_prrules

shyam said:


> You can get a letter from your local municipality if it is feasible.
> 
> As an alternate get the 10th certificate with DOB
> Certificate from authority like consulate general of India
> 
> Not sure further on this as DOB is a mandate document


Your school certificate will do the same. It has the date of birth on it...


----------



## drshk

I am very thankful you shared your issue Zippy, now I won't be shocked if medibank were to give me same reason when I call them  But since a number of people (including your friend, thanks for cross-checking for me) got them done with TRN, I am being optimistic 



zippy24 said:


> ha ha ha nothing to discourage mate..
> 
> I have shared the issue i faced..
> 
> For you i crossed checked with my friends and came to know that one of my friend did medicals using TRN number.
> 
> Give a go mate..


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983

Hi mates,

CO requested to submit PCC and we have applied PCC. Do we need to inform CO that we are waiting for the result?

Thanks


----------



## Firetoy

Good morning y'all!
Let's hope the day to be full of CO allocations and grants!! :flame:


----------



## akshay1229

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> CO requested to submit PCC and we have applied PCC. Do we need to inform CO that we are waiting for the result?
> 
> Thanks


I advice you to upload and email both...
You email ur PCC to CO...thats it..

Good luck for your nearer Grant...


----------



## oz_prrules

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> CO requested to submit PCC and we have applied PCC. Do we need to inform CO that we are waiting for the result?
> 
> Thanks


No.. You do not need to inform if you are expecting to get it in 4 weeks.. If it does take more then 4 weeks you should inform CO...


----------



## Sujith singh

Hi ankita, has your application been allocated with co?


----------



## miteshm82

HI,

My CO has requres to fill and send FORM 1436. Purpose of this form is to add a dependent in your existing application. 

Now the question is, There is a column of additional applicant fees and the title of column is ..

*Additional applicant charge under 18 years of age at the time your application is lodged.......*

It was $765 when I lodged application and now it is revised to $880. What amount should I fill in above question? If I enter old amount, would it be rejected by CO or it will do?


----------



## oz_prrules

miteshm82 said:


> HI,
> 
> My CO has requres to fill and send FORM 1436. Purpose of this form is to add a dependent in your existing application.
> 
> Now the question is, There is a column of additional applicant fees and the title of column is ..
> 
> *Additional applicant charge under 18 years of age at the time your application is lodged.......*
> 
> It was $765 when I lodged application and now it is revised to $880. What amount should I fill in above question? If I enter old amount, would it be rejected by CO or it will do?


As you have lodged application before 1st Sept so it will be AUD765.


----------



## mudgalvarun

ramanj said:


> Congrats to all those who got letters this week!!!


Hi Everyone,

I received the GRANT today morning.Thanks.

Best of luck to everyone who are waiting for the golden email.


----------



## tihor

mudgalvarun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received the GRANT today morning.Thanks.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who are waiting for the golden email.


Congrats mudgalvarun!


----------



## miteshm82

mudgalvarun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received the GRANT today morning.Thanks.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who are waiting for the golden email.


wow! Congratulations varun! 

Very happy for your grant :violin::humble:

All the very best for your future endeavor.


----------



## zippy24

mudgalvarun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received the GRANT today morning.Thanks.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who are waiting for the golden email.


Congrates mate.. 

To which your CO belongs to?


----------



## manubadboy

mudgalvarun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received the GRANT today morning.Thanks.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who are waiting for the golden email.


Congratulations Varun.. All the best..:lalala:


----------



## Vijay24

Cadstaad said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 27th August, yet, nothing has been received from the CO regarding medical examination. I asked my lawyer to send an email to investigate the reason behind this delay in response, but he refused to do so.
> 
> What shall I do in this case? is there any chance to check my visa status online.
> 
> Thanks in advanced for your reply


It's not even a month. Be patient, there are lot of applications going to DIAC for verification and it will take time. People who have applied in end of June and early July are also still waiting. Compared to that yours is too early. Standard time for CO allocation is 5 weeks and its not yet completed for your case. We never know if any CO is working on your case and if all the documents are fine, he/she may give direct grant!


----------



## Vijay24

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> CO requested to submit PCC and we have applied PCC. Do we need to inform CO that we are waiting for the result?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you need to inform. And better send a scan copy of receipt of PCC.


----------



## Ani.pepe

Tihor, any updates on your application????

has your status' changed on your evisa page?? mine hasnt


----------



## zippy24

drshk said:


> I am very thankful you shared your issue Zippy, now I won't be shocked if medibank were to give me same reason when I call them  But since a number of people (including your friend, thanks for cross-checking for me) got them done with TRN, I am being optimistic


Alright mate.. All is Well

You will get your CO soon mate..


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

mudgalvarun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received the GRANT today morning.Thanks.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who are waiting for the golden email.


Congrats mate :rockon::rockon:


----------



## miteshm82

oz_prrules said:


> As you have lodged application before 1st Sept so it will be AUD765.


Thanks for your quick response. However I am still confused on the post I found at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...90-after-lodge-application-3.html#post1864225

It is same case of adding dependent after visa is lodged and fees are increased. Looking at above post, CO is asking revised fees not the fees at the time of visa lodged.


----------



## miteshm82

HI,

My CO has requres to fill and send FORM 1436. Purpose of this form is to add a dependent in your existing application.

Now the question is, There is a column of additional applicant fees and the title of column is ..

Additional applicant charge under 18 years of age at the time your application is lodged.......

It was $765 when I lodged application and now it is revised to $880. What amount should I fill in above question? If I enter old amount, would it be rejected by CO or it will do?


----------



## MMD09

JaxSantiago said:


> Today marks the start of my 5th week of waiting. Have up to 3 weeks more of waiting up ahead.
> 
> Let's all be patient. :amen:
> 
> And congrats to all those who've gotten their Visa Grant or CO. :whoo:..


We are on the same boat.....


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> Tihor, any updates on your application????
> 
> has your status' changed on your evisa page?? mine hasnt


Nope.  

Status is same as yesterday's. BTW, for you, does the status besides health shows "Recommended" or "Received"? In my case, it is still "Recommended". I wonder if it will ever change..


----------



## Ani.pepe

tihor said:


> Nope.
> 
> Status is same as yesterday's. BTW, for you, does the status besides health shows "Recommended" or "Received"? In my case, it is still "Recommended". I wonder if it will ever change..


Its in a Recommended status. how many dependants you have??

what do you think when would we recieve our Grant???


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> Its in a Recommended status. how many dependants you have??
> 
> what do you think when would we recieve our Grant???


3 dependents. I am really hoping it can be anytime. But I don't see any indications anywhere .. so I am lost.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*Grant!!!!!*

I GOT GRANT. 

Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.

What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


----------



## zippy24

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congrates mate... first wish from me in this forum enojyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## rajfromhyd

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congrats rocky.... enjoy........ all the best


----------



## tihor

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Long due Rocky.. Congratulations!


----------



## Ani.pepe

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


CONGRATS Rocky... hip hip hurrah..... cheers now relax and have fun.. hopefully see ya in OZ :llama:


----------



## ramanj

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congrats! Finally!!! Hoping to get grant soon.


----------



## Liz21

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congrats!!!, really happy , that ur desperate waiting days are over , please pray for us too


----------



## drshk

finally!!! congratulations :cheer2: :cheer2:

a lot of people here have been waiting to hear the golden words from you 

All the best moving on lane:



Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


----------



## drshk

thanks, hope so ... this wait is tiring 



zippy24 said:


> Alright mate.. All is Well
> 
> You will get your CO soon mate..


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congrats man, team 2 pick up some speed.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vijay24

Yo Rocky. Great news. I told you yesterday you will get the grant this week 

Happy for you mate! Congrats and all the best. See you in Adelaide when I come there. Keep in touch.


----------



## drshk

congrats mudgalvarun :clap2:



mudgalvarun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received the GRANT today morning.Thanks.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who are waiting for the golden email.


----------



## jre05

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Very happy for you dude. Many congratulations, don't wait now, book flight and fly.

Your visa is linked to passport and so just carry your Passport and Grant letter.

VEVO is Visa Entitlement Verification Online, which means, even though we do not have a visa label on our passport, they can verify our visa online as it is linked to our passport. This is there especially in countries like Australia.

So patience paid you.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## mithu93ku

mudgalvarun said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received the GRANT today morning.Thanks.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who are waiting for the golden email.


Congrats *mudgalvarun *! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## ashish3116

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?



Congratulations Rocky, All the very best, hope all of us who are waiting, get the grant soon !!


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


*Congrats Rocky Balboa! * 

:first: :first: :first: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## manan_1986

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


SO ROCKY FINALLY TEAM 2 made you realize too that they EXISTTT.....:director::director:


----------



## sahil772

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congrats Rocky....I told u that u never know CO must have been allocated without u knowing.....
Enjoy......

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## thanich

zippy24 said:


> Congrates mate... first wish from me in this forum enojyyyyyyyyyyy


FInallly you got it man.. 

You have to thank me also for my wishes.. hahaha...

Goodday for you...

All the best for you future career man...


----------



## oz_prrules

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congrats...
VEVO - you, Immigration and any potential employer can check the Visa conditions and your validity to work and stay in Australia. That’s the reason Australian visa does not require visa label. You do not need to register. Only the organizations do that and get the access from DIAC to check VEVO.

Grant letter is more than enough. You should print a copy and carry with your passport.


----------



## ruchkal

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congratulations Rocky.....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Happy for you.. I was praying for your grant buddy... May god bless for your future....


----------



## amitso

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congratulations Rocky, Really happy for you..!!!


----------



## anshuashu

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?



Congratulations and celebrations Rocky, Really happy for you:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:lane:lane:


----------



## premchandjaladi

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congrats rocky
Vevo is visa verification 
Search Vevo in Immi website and enter ur details u will get ur visa details just get a printout transit and Indian airports ask for it
Australian airports just need ur passport


----------



## shift_move

akshay1229 said:


> It's 9 AM.. DIAC office is opened now...the flow of grant and CO allocation will start soon...get ready with your parachute to fly (jump too...)


It's been a quiet day.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I guess there are no applicants applying in July before me pending for grant.

I got mine today


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Rocky Balboa said:


> I guess there are no applicants applying in July before me pending for grant.
> 
> I got mine today


Congratulations!! All the best for the next big move..


----------



## tihor

BTW, Rocky, did your health status change from "Recommended" to "Received" just before or after the grant?


----------



## akshay1229

Rocky Balboa said:


> I guess there are no applicants applying in July before me pending for grant.
> 
> I got mine today


Many congratulations...finally all were praying for you.. i was silent observer of your posts and threads...many has prayed for you a lot...god bless you...


----------



## akshay1229

shift_move said:


> It's been a quiet day.


today I called DIAC and got news that CO has been allocated to me on 5th Sept. Now waiting that he contacts me..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

tihor said:


> BTW, Rocky, did your health status change from "Recommended" to "Received" just before or after the grant?


No, in eVisa there is only Grant letter.

I was never contacted by CO. After *Gurpreethm* got his grant from the same team, I had a feeling today would be my day. My buddy from US *bmpeter* and got grant from the same CO from Team 2. I sent an email to Team last tuesday. I didnt get any response. *Rahulmenda* gave me new format to contact them again. I did, it worked.

Where is* Laurinoz*?, he is officially taking my position as the entertaining member in the forum. *Mithu*, my best buddy and *I* will be there to guide you fellas.


----------



## shyam

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congratulations Rocky :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:arty:arty:arty:

FInally , Finally you got it. We could not see you sad.


----------



## srinu_srn

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Hi Rocky

Congrats mate 
After long time....
Everyone waiting for your grant...
Enjoy


----------



## Jullz

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congrattssssssssssss ROCKY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike alic

mithu93ku said:


> Thats good!
> Must send it to CO by e-mail as well as upload in e-visa page. :drum:


Hi Mithu,

That should be uploaded under 1022? as 1023 option is not available while uploading..

thanks!


----------



## tihor

Rocky Balboa said:


> No, in eVisa there is only Grant letter.
> 
> I was never contacted by CO. After *Gurpreethm* got his grant from the same team, I had a feeling today would be my day. My buddy from US *bmpeter* and got grant from the same CO from Team 2. I sent an email to Team last tuesday. I didnt get any response. *Rahulmenda* gave me new format to contact them again. I did, it worked.
> 
> Where is* Laurinoz*?, he is officially taking my position as the entertaining member in the forum. *Mithu*, my best buddy and *I* will be there to guide you fellas.


Thanks!

I assume, before the grant, the health status showed "Recommended" ?


----------



## roposh

Rocky Balboa said:


> No, in eVisa there is only Grant letter.
> 
> I was never contacted by CO. After *Gurpreethm* got his grant from the same team, I had a feeling today would be my day. My buddy from US *bmpeter* and got grant from the same CO from Team 2. I sent an email to Team last tuesday. I didnt get any response. *Rahulmenda* gave me new format to contact them again. I did, it worked.
> 
> Where is* Laurinoz*?, he is officially taking my position as the entertaining member in the forum. *Mithu*, my best buddy and *I* will be there to guide you fellas.


Heartiest Congratulations to ROCKYY!!!!

I told you buddy, you need not to worry 

Good luck for the future.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## shyam

Rocky Balboa said:


> No, in eVisa there is only Grant letter.
> 
> I was never contacted by CO. After *Gurpreethm* got his grant from the same team, I had a feeling today would be my day. My buddy from US *bmpeter* and got grant from the same CO from Team 2. I sent an email to Team last tuesday. I didnt get any response. *Rahulmenda* gave me new format to contact them again. I did, it worked.
> 
> Where is* Laurinoz*?, he is officially taking my position as the entertaining member in the forum. *Mithu*, my best buddy and *I* will be there to guide you fellas.


Yeah rocky, your several wishes "Will get today" gave the stregnth to happen that finally day Today


----------



## laurinoz

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?



:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :horn: :horn: :horn:

*A Very Hearty CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

:drum: :drum: :drum: :drum: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:

One of the best PM ever. You did it, buddy, you did it!

:first: eace:


----------



## The Shobra

Hi all,
Please does every one receive this at bottom of the aknowldge email after e- visa application is lodged

GSM Adelaide
OFFICE: , Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000 
POSTAL: GPO Box 1638 ADELAIDE SA 5001 
PHONE: 131 881WEBSITE: Department of Immigration & Border Protection

Thanks


----------



## tihor

The Shobra said:


> Hi all,
> Please does every one receive this at bottom of the aknowldge email after e- visa application is lodged
> 
> GSM Adelaide
> OFFICE: , Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000
> POSTAL: GPO Box 1638 ADELAIDE SA 5001
> PHONE: 131 881WEBSITE: Department of Immigration & Border Protection
> 
> Thanks


Yes!


----------



## ramanj

Rocky Balboa said:


> No, in eVisa there is only Grant letter.
> 
> I was never contacted by CO. After *Gurpreethm* got his grant from the same team, I had a feeling today would be my day. My buddy from US *bmpeter* and got grant from the same CO from Team 2. I sent an email to Team last tuesday. I didnt get any response. *Rahulmenda* gave me new format to contact them again. I did, it worked.
> 
> Where is* Laurinoz*?, he is officially taking my position as the entertaining member in the forum. *Mithu*, my best buddy and *I* will be there to guide you fellas.


Hey Rocky what format did Rahulmenda suggested? can you please share with me, i think i need to use it.


----------



## The Shobra

Congratulation Rocky Balboa


----------



## laurinoz

*Dedicated to Rocky balboa*

:boxing: :boxing: :boxing:

_Risin' up, back on the street
Did my time, took my chances
Went the distance
Now I'm back on my feet
Just a man and his will to survive

:boxing: :boxing: :boxing:

So many times, it happens too fast
You trade your passion for glory
Don't lose your grip on the dreams of the past
You must fight just to keep them alive_

:boxing: :boxing: :boxing:


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Congrats *mudgalvarun*, 

Thanks to

1.Zippy24, 
2.rajfromhyd, 
3.tihor, 
4.Ani.pepe,
5. Ramanj, 
6.Liz21, 
7.drshk, 
8.Gurpreethm, 
9.Vijay24,
10. jre05, 
11.ashish3116, 
12.Special mate MITHU93KU, 
13.manan_1986, 
14.sahil772, 
15.thanich, 
16.oz_prrules, 
17.ruchkal, 
18.amitso, 
19.anshuanshu, 
20.premchandjaladi,
21.shyam, 
22.srinu_srn, 
23.Jullllllllllz, 
24.roposh, 
25. The shobra
26. Killerbee82

Rahulmenda, mindfreak, cprem79, bjtamuli and many more who I cant recall now

and finally

guess..


keep guessing.....



*LAURINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOZ!!!!!* Is taking replacing my special post of most entertaining member of the forum.


----------



## Vic2013

ramanj said:


> Hey Rocky what format did Rahulmenda suggested? can you please share with me, i think i need to use it.


Congratulations Rocky! 

All the best for the future! and yes what was this "format" ?


----------



## Ani.pepe

yes Rocky and Rahul please share your nuskha ( tips) to contact DIAC???


----------



## chargoesabroad

move2nsw said:


> Yes. CO ask for form 80 both myself & spouse, tax assessment/payslip/bank stmt, med (we did not front load) functional english for my spouse.


Hi how long between submitting these docs to CO and getting your grant? You seem to have a big gap between CO allocation and grant, I was hoping to hear back from my CO within the next 7 days as I've submitted the same additional docs as you as CO asked me for these too, I submitted them on the same day as they requested them, so I'm unsure of how much time I need to wait before hearing from them again


----------



## sre375

Rocky Balboa said:


> I guess there are no applicants applying in July before me pending for grant.
> 
> I got mine today


Congrats mate. Welcome to the club


----------



## Firetoy

Now I'm going to watch all the Rocky movies!!!! Many congrats!!!!!




Rocky Balboa said:


> I guess there are no applicants applying in July before me pending for grant.
> 
> I got mine today


----------



## Birender

Rocky Balboa said:


> I guess there are no applicants applying in July before me pending for grant.
> 
> I got mine today


congratulations  best of luck


----------



## crestline

Congrats to those with Visa grants. Patience to those on the queue!!!


----------



## crestline

Finally, Rocky Balboa has his visa. Congrats Buddy!!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

mike alic said:


> Hi Mithu,
> 
> That should be uploaded under 1022? as 1023 option is not available while uploading..
> 
> thanks!


Yes *mike alic*!


----------



## expatdude

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Many many congrats. Finally today is ur day


----------



## Razaqng

crestline said:


> Finally, Rocky Balboa has his visa. Congrats Buddy!!!!


Hi crestline,nice to meet another Nigerian here.Pls let's network and share info about each other's applications.Cheers


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello laurinoz,
Take the official responsibilities of entertainment of the thread 190 Visa applicants (Waiting for CO) as suggested by *Rocky Balboa*.

Rocky got his grant. So, it is the time for me to go to leave. Hope , He will serve the thread as a senior member for some days and in the meantime laurinoz will come with his full strength. I definitely will visit this thread occasionally and *PM* is open for all . 

Good Luck with your visa applications !

Regards,
Mithu


----------



## Razaqng

crestline said:


> Finally, Rocky Balboa has his visa. Congrats Buddy!!!!


Good to see you crestline,another Nigerian.Pls let's network and share info about each other's applications.Cheers


----------



## Simple99

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congradzzzz Rockkkk...:wave::wave::wave:

Person who help to other definitely get good return..

That is the world true.. You made it real 

Good luckk Buddyy


----------



## Simple99

mithu93ku said:


> Hello laurinoz,
> Take the official responsibilities of entertainment of the thread 190 Visa applicants (Waiting for CO) as suggested by *Rocky Balboa*.
> 
> Rocky got his grant. So, it is the time for me to go to leave. Hope , He will serve the thread as a senior member for some days and in the meantime laurinoz will come with his full strength. I definitely will visit this thread occasionally and *PM* is open for all .
> 
> Good Luck with your visa applications !
> 
> Regards,
> Mithu


Helloo mithu,
is there any thread for person who got visa and friend like here ?


----------



## chargoesabroad

zippy24 said:


> Guys anyone from Ade Team 4?


Yes


----------



## mithu93ku

Simple99 said:


> Helloo mithu,
> is there any thread for person who got visa and friend like here ?


Nup, not so interactive but there are some exceptional threads but I can't recall all!
One could be mention,
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/81510-im-here-my-experience-so-far.html


----------



## laurinoz

Rocky Balboa said:


> Congrats *mudgalvarun*,
> 
> and finally
> 
> guess..
> 
> 
> keep guessing.....
> 
> 
> 
> *LAURINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOZ!!!!!* Is taking replacing my special post of most entertaining member of the forum.


Oh my Goodness me, no pressure Laurinoz, no pressure... :redface:

I wish i could take this place, but there's only one Rocky, and we cannot replace you.

It's been a nice journey, but I unfortunately cannot move in to this thread fully, so I'll let other members do the entertainment. Will just pop in time to time


----------



## ramanj

Hey no more grants today


----------



## mithu93ku

ramanj said:


> Hey no more grants today


Coming soon....
How about you *ramanj*


----------



## laurinoz

*Oh Mighty Mithu Pitchu*



mithu93ku said:


> Hello laurinoz,
> Take the official responsibilities of entertainment of the thread 190 Visa applicants (Waiting for CO) as suggested by *Rocky Balboa*.
> 
> Rocky got his grant. So, it is the time for me to go to leave. Hope , He will serve the thread as a senior member for some days and in the meantime laurinoz will come with his full strength. I definitely will visit this thread occasionally and *PM* is open for all .
> 
> Good Luck with your visa applications !
> 
> Regards,
> Mithu


I knew this sad day will come. 
You have been an amazing supporter, guide, God, Saint. :angel:
You have help so many people, you do deserve to depart with the honors of this forum.

Hats off to a remarkable person :yo:


----------



## ramanj

mithu93ku said:


> Coming soon....
> How about you *ramanj*


Hey nothing yet, checking inbox after every 5 min


----------



## zippy24

chargoesabroad said:


> Yes


Whts the initial of your CO mate


----------



## soumyasingh

crestline said:


> Congrats to those with Visa grants. Patience to those on the queue!!!


Dont worry Akshay... u will get ur PCC querry soon and then the Visa Grant will also fly in ur email box Zuuuuppppppp... very fast ....


----------



## ahmedhasan

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congrats Bro Mr. Balbao,

really very happy to hear that you granted the visa 

enjoy the time to fly to Oz


----------



## chargoesabroad

zippy24 said:


> Whts the initial of your CO mate


SW.......


----------



## shift_move

Rocky Balboa said:


> I guess there are no applicants applying in July before me pending for grant. I got mine today


The wait is over. Congrats and all the best.


----------



## shift_move

akshay1229 said:


> today I called DIAC and got news that CO has been allocated to me on 5th Sept. Now waiting that he contacts me..


On sep 5th? Wow that's a long wait and I wonder what the CO is looking at for so long


----------



## PDHUNT

D D said:


> Got the grant, today morning.
> 
> Thanks, to all..


That's the great news man.
Congratulations and Celebrations.....
Party hard and welcome to the club


----------



## akshay1229

shift_move said:


> On sep 5th? Wow that's a long wait and I wonder what the CO is looking at for so long


May be busy with giving grants to other my beloved friends...


----------



## raj333

one query guys about form 80, I have already submitted the form 80 to my attached CO. I was going through form today and noticed that point # 11 where they have asked "Do you currently have, or have you ever had, other passports/travel documents not already shown at question1?" 

I have checked it as "No", but got confused today if it means that even if I had an old expired passport I should have provided the information? is that correct? or it means passport form some other country.

appreciate if anyone please let me what was correct and now how can I intimate my CO about the same?


----------



## rahulmenda

Hi All  , Good Day 

* Here I am posting a Poem on "future"* _by Pali Girl S..._

*Future*

_*Someday everyone will change
in the future.

Everyone will be saying
am I going to look and act the same in the future?

People will be more stronger
in the future than they were in the past

People are always saying and thinking
where is life going to take me in the future.

Will my future be like the past?

Will I still see my old friends?

God knows where our future
is going to take us, because he created the world: D *_


----------



## rahulmenda

raj333 said:


> one query guys about form 80, I have already submitted the form 80 to my attached CO. I was going through form today and noticed that point # 11 where they have asked "Do you currently have, or have you ever had, other passports/travel documents not already shown at question1?"
> 
> I have checked it as "No", but got confused today if it means that even if I had an old expired passport I should have provided the information? is that correct? or it means passport form some other country.
> 
> appreciate if anyone please let me what was correct and now how can I intimate my CO about the same?


You can give old passport details mentions it as old passport details. No problem for you they will understand. form 80 is declaration of all the details of applicant. you again apply to your CO or diac stating that you for got give details or got confused, no need to worry


----------



## shishir

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congrates Rocky eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:

Plz don't leave the forum. keep posting, so that we can get your help in future...


----------



## move2nsw

praveenreddy said:


> Tank u for the reply. Can u plz elaborate wat exact documents u have sent. As he have asked u 8 years how many years u have submitted to co. Iam little tensed as I can give him 3 to 4 year bank statment and 3 years form 16 n 2 year payslip. Is it enough or he may ask for the total years claimed.
> 
> Kindly give brief idea on this and as well as wat have u submitted


Hi, don't be so tensed.. I think CO is asking those docs as proof of income just to ensure that we really work from the companies that we claim from our App. We only submitted 8yrs of tax assessment. Few months of payslip like 3mos for each last 3 yrs. We did not submit any bank statements.


----------



## move2nsw

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congrats!


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?



*Congrats dude really I am really veryyyyyyyyyy happy to know you got grant *


:clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flame::flame::bump2::bump2::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:



*here is a poerty for you by praveen kumar*

_Happiness_

*Happiness is the blossoming of soul,
Opening out of the petals of heart;
Happiness sheds light from inside
To share it with the world around;
Happiness is gentle spring from soul,
That fills world with sprinkles of joy;
Happiness is sharing, embracing all
While strains, removed, relief comes.

Rest on the crest of the time's tides,
Happiness springs to dip to trough;
Gentle flame, happiness; sacred fire,
Dips, vanishes when its cause is lost;
Ephemeral indeed, but eternal at core,
It sprouts new life, adds light to life;
Happiness, heaven of transient spread,
But heaven indeed, with immortal depth.

Happiness is release, happiness, rapport,
Happiness in essence is finding oneself;
Shedding outgrowths is true happiness,
Finding oneself in pure natural glory;
Some find it outside, some find inside,
But all as reflections of the inner gestalt;
Happiness is fulfilment of inner dreams,
Sensing one's moves nearer to the goals.

Happiness is joy, and happiness is dance,
Happiness, wildfire; catches all around;
Happiness, pied piper, leads from front,
All acts and moves, all struggles in life;
Happiness is king who reigns mankind,
To share him with, all struggles to live;
Happiness is fuel that runs life's engine,
All seek its streak from grief's wilderness.
*


----------



## tds2013

wishing best of luck to all those still waiting for their grant...


----------



## mithu93ku

rahulmenda said:


> *
> Happiness
> 
> Happiness is the blossoming of soul,
> Opening out of the petals of heart;
> Happiness sheds light from inside
> To share it with the world around;
> Happiness is gentle spring from soul,
> That fills world with sprinkles of joy;
> Happiness is sharing, embracing all
> While strains, removed, relief comes.
> 
> Rest on the crest of the time's tides,
> Happiness springs to dip to trough;
> Gentle flame, happiness; sacred fire,
> Dips, vanishes when its cause is lost;
> Ephemeral indeed, but eternal at core,
> It sprouts new life, adds light to life;
> Happiness, heaven of transient spread,
> But heaven indeed, with immortal depth.
> 
> Happiness is release, happiness, rapport,
> Happiness in essence is finding oneself;
> Shedding outgrowths is true happiness,
> Finding oneself in pure natural glory;
> Some find it outside, some find inside,
> But all as reflections of the inner gestalt;
> Happiness is fulfilment of inner dreams,
> Sensing one's moves nearer to the goals.
> 
> Happiness is joy, and happiness is dance,
> Happiness, wildfire; catches all around;
> Happiness, pied piper, leads from front,
> All acts and moves, all struggles in life;
> Happiness is king who reigns mankind,
> To share him with, all struggles to live;
> Happiness is fuel that runs life's engine,
> All seek its streak from grief's wilderness.
> *


*

One day I would catch you in Sydney my fiend ! Definitely there is a poet in your heart.
In person I want to see this poet rahulmenda.*


----------



## Rocky Balboa

mithu93ku said:


> One day I would catch you in Sydney my fiend ! Definitely there is a poet in your heart.
> In person I want to see this poet *rahulmenda*.


How about *Rahul* recites his poetry in Sydney Bridge, while *Rocky* play guitar and *Mithu's* son dances while he claps his hand

In new year 2014!!!!


----------



## zippy24

chargoesabroad said:


> SW.......


Mine is MB mate..


----------



## ruchkal

Rocky Balboa said:


> How about *Rahul* recites his poetry in Sydney Bridge, while *Rocky* play guitar and *Mithu's* son dances while he claps his hand
> 
> In new year 2014!!!!


Ooo... include "Ruchkal" as a spectator..... I wish I can get my grant in this year itself..

Thanks loadzz Mithu for not leaving the forum and helping us even after you get your grant.. You have such a good heart buddy....


----------



## sandhuaman

mithu93ku said:


> One day I would catch you in Sydney my fiend ! Definitely there is a poet in your heart.
> In person I want to see this poet *rahulmenda*.


 ....Dear MITHU..... You have always been with all of us...and undoubtedly ur really an amazing person who is always ready to help others...your leaving the form that a bit sad...because without you it would not be that happening ...anyways i wish u all the best for ur coming life..here are a few lines for u ...on the behalf f all the forum members...to express our gratitude.

_Straight from my heart, 
my gratitude I bring. 
My soul has awaken, 
it feels just like spring.

The sparkles in my eyes, 
are like flowers that bloom. 
Your sweet kind gestures, 
with sheer joy I consume. 

Thank you so much, 
my smile is sincere. 
I feel comfort and peace, 
whenever you're near. 

The bond that we share, 
in the spring sun it shall dance. 
Your kind actions and words, 
give each flower a chance. 

If flowers could feel, 
I'll do my best to express. 
Your sunshine of kindness, 
right now I possess. _


----------



## Maddy27

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Wow Congrats Rocky finally, was waiting for long.

So you will be going quite soon, good luck for the move


----------



## move2nsw

chargoesabroad said:


> Hi how long between submitting these docs to CO and getting your grant? You seem to have a big gap between CO allocation and grant, I was hoping to hear back from my CO within the next 7 days as I've submitted the same additional docs as you as CO asked me for these too, I submitted them on the same day as they requested them, so I'm unsure of how much time I need to wait before hearing from them again[/QUOTE
> 
> CO requested on 9 aug, we only submitted on 6 Sep. My agent review it first. My partner Medical done on 15 Aug, but it was only cleared on 18 Sep. After 6 days medical has been cleared we got our Grant. So if ur meds are not referred to MOC and u have provided all docs requested by CO. U will get the grant soon. I wish u Goodluck.


----------



## srikar

Rocky Balboa said:


> I guess there are no applicants applying in July before me pending for grant.
> 
> I got mine today


Rocky You Rock Today.
All the best for the move!


----------



## move2nsw

raj333 said:


> one query guys about form 80, I have already submitted the form 80 to my attached CO. I was going through form today and noticed that point # 11 where they have asked "Do you currently have, or have you ever had, other passports/travel documents not already shown at question1?"
> 
> I have checked it as "No", but got confused today if it means that even if I had an old expired passport I should have provided the information? is that correct? or it means passport form some other country.
> 
> appreciate if anyone please let me what was correct and now how can I intimate my CO about the same?


My agent advise us, it should be passport from other country. Not the old passport.


----------



## drshk

Hi raj333, our agent asked us to respond 'No' even though we have old expired passports. I think you should be alright.



raj333 said:


> one query guys about form 80, I have already submitted the form 80 to my attached CO. I was going through form today and noticed that point # 11 where they have asked "Do you currently have, or have you ever had, other passports/travel documents not already shown at question1?"
> 
> I have checked it as "No", but got confused today if it means that even if I had an old expired passport I should have provided the information? is that correct? or it means passport form some other country.
> 
> appreciate if anyone please let me what was correct and now how can I intimate my CO about the same?


----------



## move2nsw

rahulmenda said:


> Hi All  , Good Day
> 
> Here I am posting a Poem on "future" by Pali Girl S...
> 
> Future
> 
> Someday everyone will change
> in the future.
> 
> Everyone will be saying
> am I going to look and act the same in the future?
> 
> People will be more stronger
> in the future than they were in the past
> 
> People are always saying and thinking
> where is life going to take me in the future.
> 
> Will my future be like the past?
> 
> Will I still see my old friends?
> 
> God knows where our future
> is going to take us, because he created the world: D


Nice peom! Super like!


----------



## praveenreddy

move2nsw said:


> Hi, don't be so tensed.. I think CO is asking those docs as proof of income just to ensure that we really work from the companies that we claim from our App. We only submitted 8yrs of tax assessment. Few months of payslip like 3mos for each last 3 yrs. We did not submit any bank statements.


Tank u friend for the reply. So I will upload 3 years payslips n three years bank statement which I have presently have in my hand. Wat do u suggest. 

Small relief from ur reply that it is just to confirm that we r working.


----------



## Vijay24

praveenreddy said:


> Tank u friend for the reply. So I will upload 3 years payslips n three years bank statement which I have presently have in my hand. Wat do u suggest.
> 
> Small relief from ur reply that it is just to confirm that we r working.



Perfect! You should upload all the documents related to your experience if you have claimed the points!


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congrats Rocky. Finally your long wait ended with a Grant 

Thanks for all your support


----------



## whizzard

Just heard from a friend that our rocky has hit the jackpot... so could not stop myself from visiting the forum and congratulate him... Congrats rocky! you deserved it man!

All the best to you for the journey ahead! When are you planning to make the move?


----------



## chargoesabroad

move2nsw said:


> chargoesabroad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi how long between submitting these docs to CO and getting your grant? You seem to have a big gap between CO allocation and grant, I was hoping to hear back from my CO within the next 7 days as I've submitted the same additional docs as you as CO asked me for these too, I submitted them on the same day as they requested them, so I'm unsure of how much time I need to wait before hearing from them again[/QUOTE
> 
> CO requested on 9 aug, we only submitted on 6 Sep. My agent review it first. My partner Medical done on 15 Aug, but it was only cleared on 18 Sep. After 6 days medical has been cleared we got our Grant. So if ur meds are not referred to MOC and u have provided all docs requested by CO. U will get the grant soon. I wish u Goodluck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. Yes we front loaded everything was just form80 for partner and more evidence for defacto relationship they asked for. ive no idea if meds are cleared, im hoping they wouldve told me if they werent when they contacted me. Sent requested docs on the same day it was requested, fingers crossed for a quick response!
Click to expand...


----------



## GNN

auslover said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> Welcome to the thread .
> Best of luck for the visa!!!!!!


I got positive result from ACS, I am left with only one option Subclass190, because of less points.

My Question is at which stage we need to funds required for State Sponsorship, and how much amount ?

Thanks,
GNN


----------



## raj333

rahulmenda said:


> You can give old passport details mentions it as old passport details. No problem for you they will understand. form 80 is declaration of all the details of applicant. you again apply to your CO or diac stating that you for got give details or got confused, no need to worry


Rahul,

thanks for the input. so i should send the updated form 80's attached along in an email to my CO. I was skeptical to send another email because they mention to send only one email with all the docs at once.

hope it should not affect on the grant.

thanks
Rajat


----------



## ruchkal

GNN said:


> I got positive result from ACS, I am left with only one option Subclass190, because of less points.
> 
> My Question is at which stage we need to funds required for State Sponsorship, and how much amount ?
> 
> Thanks,
> GNN


Congratulations on your skill assessment.

In lodging for State sponsorship, you have to pay for the state government. The amount depends on the state. For NSW, Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

After receiving the SS approval, DIAC will send you the invitation to apply. In this stage, you have to pay the visa fee by a credit card. 

The amount applicable to you depends on no. of dependants. This can be found in Visa Pricing Table

All the very best for the future endeavors.... May god bless you in every step to get your visa grant without any delays...


----------



## manubadboy

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congrats Rocky.. Really Happy for you.. :lalala:


----------



## terminator1

hey guys,
any idea about T34... how long do they take to communicate?
thanks.


----------



## soumyasingh

Does any bdy has the case officer same as mine 

I donno why its taking so long... Team 8 Adelaide... CO - Lina..

I have submitted everything asked. Please let me know if you guys have any idea.

I cant even ask her the estimated time... that would be rude...


----------



## move2nsw

praveenreddy said:


> Tank u friend for the reply. So I will upload 3 years payslips n three years bank statement which I have presently have in my hand. Wat do u suggest.
> 
> Small relief from ur reply that it is just to confirm that we r working.


How many years CO asked from u? Payslips may not be complete but at least complete the tax assessment for the yrs. Hoping for your grant soon.


----------



## miteshm82

GNN said:


> I got positive result from ACS, I am left with only one option Subclass190, because of less points.
> 
> My Question is at which stage we need to funds required for State Sponsorship, and how much amount ?
> 
> Thanks,
> GNN


For which state are you going to apply for sponsorship? 
What is your IELTS score?
Its time to apply for State Sponsorship as your assessment is ready with you.

Regret to say if your IELTS bands are below 7 in each module, you won't be able to apply for state sponsorship as of now.


----------



## KT2013

*CO allocation and Visa Grant on same day*

I am on week 7...uploaded all required docs...
Can i expect visa grant right on the day when CO is assigned?

I have seen several cases in shared xls in which Visa was granted on CO allocation date...


----------



## green_apple

Congratulationssssssssss Rockyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All the best!!!


----------



## miteshm82

KT2013 said:


> I am on week 7...uploaded all required docs...
> Can i expect visa grant right on the day when CO is assigned?
> 
> I have seen several cases in shared xls in which Visa was granted on CO allocation date...


Yes, you can get direct grant if there is not query raised by your CO.


----------



## Birender

D D said:


> Got the grant, today morning.
> 
> Thanks, to all..


hey congratulations 

how many points did you claim for your work ex?


----------



## mayankp

soumyasingh said:


> Does any bdy has the case officer same as mine
> 
> I donno why its taking so long... Team 8 Adelaide... CO - Lina..
> 
> I have submitted everything asked. Please let me know if you guys have any idea.
> 
> I cant even ask her the estimated time... that would be rude...


Don't worry dear, tomorrow is your day, Friday......It will be good nahi great morning for your life tomorrow.....so sleep well.


----------



## ind2oz

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congrats Rocky, You should have started celebrating!!!!!
All the best for your future in Aus


----------



## rahulmenda

Rocky Balboa said:


> How about *Rahul* recites his poetry in Sydney Bridge, while *Rocky* play guitar and *Mithu's* son dances while he claps his hand
> 
> In new year 2014!!!!


hahaha  sure dude. We will catch up, but venue will be purely Hyderabad Nawabi style mehfil and shayari, with Indo-persian and south Indian style, with Hyderabad biryani, kababas, Haaleem and with south Indian snacks.  

what do you say Rocky Bhai -Adda barsa


----------



## rahulmenda

mithu93ku said:


> One day I would catch you in Sydney my fiend ! Definitely there is a poet in your heart.
> In person I want to see this poet *rahulmenda*.


I am not that gr8 poet bro.  just like to read. If you say so let I will try my hand in poetry too  we will meet in sydney. I am reaching there in Jan mids. how about you? PM me I will Mail u my ID add me we can chat daily  :typing::typing:


----------



## ssaditya

congrats Rocky


----------



## rahulmenda

ruchkal said:


> Ooo... include "Ruchkal" as a spectator..... I wish I can get my grant in this year itself..
> 
> Thanks loadzz Mithu for not leaving the forum and helping us even after you get your grant.. You have such a good heart buddy....


hahaha sure dude. We will catch up, but venue will be purely Hyderabad Nawabi style mehfil and shayari, with Indo-persian and south Indian style, with Hyderabad biryani, kababas, Haaleem and with south Indian snacks.

what do you say ruchkal -Adda barsa


----------



## ssaditya

rahulmenda said:


> hahaha sure dude. We will catch up, but venue will be purely Hyderabad Nawabi style mehfil and shayari, with Indo-persian and south Indian style, with Hyderabad biryani, kababas, Haaleem and with south Indian snacks.
> 
> what do you say ruchkal -Adda barsa


oh my god i am missing hyderabad egg briyani


----------



## ruchkal

rahulmenda said:


> hahaha sure dude. We will catch up, but venue will be purely Hyderabad Nawabi style mehfil and shayari, with Indo-persian and south Indian style, with Hyderabad biryani, kababas, Haaleem and with south Indian snacks.
> 
> what do you say ruchkal -Adda barsa


Thank you for your invitation. I am from Sri Lanka :rolleyes2:. So we will surely meet up in Oz... :couch2:


----------



## rahulmenda

ssaditya said:


> oh my god i am missing hyderabad egg briyani


Contact me when u reach Sydney, we will have nawabi style BASh opcorn::hat::drum:


----------



## ssaditya

rahulmenda said:


> Contact me when u reach Sydney, we will have nawabi style BASh opcorn::hat::drum:


sure we will have party in sydney:hippie:


----------



## surinsin

terminator1 said:


> hey guys,
> any idea about T34... how long do they take to communicate?
> thanks.


Hi All,

In my case they took long time however my case was exceptional where security check and case officer changes happened. I wish and hope speedy grant s for all. However I would suggest everyone who are waiting for long to call their CO's. These people are good and they are the one who can give you best answers. Also there is no harm contacting them twice a week as well provided you have reason for that. I mean when you send docs you can call them if they received and anything else they need from u. 
You can straighway ask them the reason for delay or any checks they are doing. This information is not available (or they dont share) with DIAC generic number but only with your CO


----------



## terminator1

surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In my case they took long time however my case was exceptional where security check and case officer changes happened. I wish and hope speedy grant s for all. However I would suggest everyone who are waiting for long to call their CO's. These people are good and they are the one who can give you best answers. Also there is no harm contacting them twice a week as well provided you have reason for that. I mean when you send docs you can call them if they received and anything else they need from u.
> You can straighway ask them the reason for delay or any checks they are doing. This information is not available (or they dont share) with DIAC generic number but only with your CO


Thanks sunrisin for the reply. When i called up on last monday (23rd), the operator said that co has been assigned on 12th... however on asking about the name, she said that she can't disclose; i did not insist. She also said initial assessment has been done and co will contact if anything is needed and it may take 12 months to fully access your application.


----------



## ishaanchal

Ladies and Gents...

I exactly do not know what i am about to write. Although, I had a script running in my mind during this entire journey of my 190 PR Visa, But, now when the time has come, I am blank !

So putting it in a very simple way - I GOT MY PERMANENT RESIDENCY ON 25th SEPTEMBER 2013!

Cannot still believed it happened. The entire process took me around 13 months, but guys its worth a waiting period.

All my experience throughout this journey says that people who got their State Sponsorships will get their Visas for sure. I have not seen a single REJECTION case after getting a state sponsorship !

Guys, just hang in there. You guys will get lucky too one day !

Please see my timeline for details .

Bestest Regards
Aanchal and Ishaan


----------



## kmann

ishaanchal said:


> Ladies and Gents...
> 
> I exactly do not know what i am about to write. Although, I had a script running in my mind during this entire journey of my 190 PR Visa, But, now when the time has come, I am blank !
> 
> So putting it in a very simple way - I GOT MY PERMANENT RESIDENCY ON 25th SEPTEMBER 2013!
> 
> Cannot still believed it happened. The entire process took me around 13 months, but guys its worth a waiting period.
> 
> All my experience throughout this journey says that people who got their State Sponsorships will get their Visas for sure. I have not seen a single REJECTION case after getting a state sponsorship !
> 
> Guys, just hang in there. You guys will get lucky too one day !
> 
> Please see my timeline for details .
> 
> Bestest Regards
> Aanchal and Ishaan


Cngratzzz for the grant bro....... nice to see someone from Chandigarh getting grant  All the best fr ur journey ahead.

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## Visa for me

soumyasingh said:


> Does any bdy has the case officer same as mine
> 
> I donno why its taking so long... Team 8 Adelaide... CO - Lina..
> 
> I have submitted everything asked. Please let me know if you guys have any idea.
> 
> I cant even ask her the estimated time... that would be rude...


Just going on this forum and others but Team 8 Adelaide appears to have had a month off. Very slow with grants


----------



## kmann

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Heartiest congratulations bro  Finally ur patience paid off  Have fun and party hard and wish u all the best for your new journey ahead.

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## Vijay24

Congrats Ishaan. I can understand the pain and frustration in the waiting period.


Great news! Happy for you. Now all the best for exciting part of your life


----------



## Liz21

ishaanchal said:


> Ladies and Gents...
> 
> I exactly do not know what i am about to write. Although, I had a script running in my mind during this entire journey of my 190 PR Visa, But, now when the time has come, I am blank !
> 
> So putting it in a very simple way - I GOT MY PERMANENT RESIDENCY ON 25th SEPTEMBER 2013!
> 
> Cannot still believed it happened. The entire process took me around 13 months, but guys its worth a waiting period.
> 
> All my experience throughout this journey says that people who got their State Sponsorships will get their Visas for sure. I have not seen a single REJECTION case after getting a state sponsorship !
> 
> Guys, just hang in there. You guys will get lucky too one day !
> 
> Please see my timeline for details .
> 
> Bestest Regards
> Aanchal and Ishaan


Congrats.


----------



## arsyeed

mithu93ku said:


> You could ignore Status of the e-visa page.
> "Required" status had shown in the e-visa page of mine till the grant letter.


why i am not being granted ? all other June applicants and Aug Medical friends are being granted ... .. me and Rocky have the same time line .


----------



## arsyeed

Rocky Balboa said:


> I GOT GRANT.
> 
> Now, my brother is waiting in Adelaide. Me (190 visa) and My sister-in-law applied for partner visa (309 visa) in the same week, but she is still waiting for CO allocation. Her file is being processed at AHC, New Delhi. Guess I will reach Adelaide earlier. First week of November, I am planning to book flights.
> 
> What is VEVO? How do we register? Is grant letter and passport enough to be carried at the airport?


Congratulations ........Rocky . your wait Ends . pray for me .:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::rapture:


----------



## Birender

terminator1 said:


> Thanks sunrisin for the reply. When i called up on last monday (23rd), the operator said that co has been assigned on 12th... however on asking about the name, she said that she can't disclose; i did not insist. She also said initial assessment has been done and co will contact if anything is needed and it may take 12 months to fully access your application.


Bro, yours is around the corner. Don't worry, just start making a playlist of nice songs to dance upon. I will accompany you


----------



## arsyeed

ambproject said:


> who is latest to got case officer cant beleive i am waiting for case officer when all other are busy celebrating their grants poor me


Brother don't worry good time will come for you very soon.


----------



## manubadboy

Heartliest congratulations Ishaan and Aanchal.. Its the party time now 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## rockzstaa

soumyasingh said:


> Does any bdy has the case officer same as mine
> 
> I donno why its taking so long... Team 8 Adelaide... CO - Lina..
> 
> I have submitted everything asked. Please let me know if you guys have any idea.
> 
> I cant even ask her the estimated time... that would be rude...




I called immigration and found out i have been allocated to TEAM 8 Adelaide ... and did some research in this forum; came to know.. they are slower than snails... as In my case i am an onshore applicant and its been 75 days... The case officer has not been assigned yet... :frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## manubadboy

I was just going through the acknowledgment of Visa lodgement and I gotta question in my mind.. Might be a stupid question 

Is it a surety that I will get a CO from Adelaide Team because I have a SS from SA?


----------



## rajfromhyd

ishaanchal said:


> Ladies and Gents...
> 
> I exactly do not know what i am about to write. Although, I had a script running in my mind during this entire journey of my 190 PR Visa, But, now when the time has come, I am blank !
> 
> So putting it in a very simple way - I GOT MY PERMANENT RESIDENCY ON 25th SEPTEMBER 2013!
> 
> Cannot still believed it happened. The entire process took me around 13 months, but guys its worth a waiting period.
> 
> All my experience throughout this journey says that people who got their State Sponsorships will get their Visas for sure. I have not seen a single REJECTION case after getting a state sponsorship !
> 
> Guys, just hang in there. You guys will get lucky too one day !
> 
> Please see my timeline for details .
> 
> Bestest Regards
> Aanchal and Ishaan



congrats aanchal and ishaan.... all the best...


----------



## terminator1

Birender said:


> Bro, yours is around the corner. Don't worry, just start making a playlist of nice songs to dance upon. I will accompany you


Thanks birender... i wonder how does a co usually work?


----------



## srinu_srn

ishaanchal said:


> Ladies and Gents...
> 
> I exactly do not know what i am about to write. Although, I had a script running in my mind during this entire journey of my 190 PR Visa, But, now when the time has come, I am blank !
> 
> So putting it in a very simple way - I GOT MY PERMANENT RESIDENCY ON 25th SEPTEMBER 2013!
> 
> Cannot still believed it happened. The entire process took me around 13 months, but guys its worth a waiting period.
> 
> All my experience throughout this journey says that people who got their State Sponsorships will get their Visas for sure. I have not seen a single REJECTION case after getting a state sponsorship !
> 
> Guys, just hang in there. You guys will get lucky too one day !
> 
> Please see my timeline for details .
> 
> Bestest Regards
> Aanchal and Ishaan


Congrats


----------



## Nitakana

terminator1 said:


> Thanks birender... i wonder how does a co usually work?


I feel your pain, terminator1. 
I am with Team 34 also, I lodged my application way before you yet still waiting and biting my nails everyday.

I emailed my CO about a week ago asking if my medical is cleared and she just replied me saying she had got the results. So I assume she has got every docs of mine she needs in hands.
I am onshore applicant and I did not expect the waiting period to be this long. I wonder if my application is going through security check or any other kind. Or as I applied with my partner, that side might have require more attention. I donno if this is about the team 34 or my case. It gets me worried a lot and I am so tired of it.
I may call my CO if I get no response tomorrow but I do not annoy her by doing so... 

Anyways terminator1, I hope you get some sort of positive update very soon.
I understand your frustration of not knowing which CO to contact.
Meanwhile, we shall eat well, sleep well, work well and stay healthy.
Grant should come at its best timing. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## manubadboy

Jullz said:


> It was a link with this precise information on DIAC website. I can't find it now, but I search for it.
> It states very clear that if the points in the EOI are over claimed this results in a visa refusal and loss of the visa charges. And the CO has the power to do that.
> In plus, a friend of mine unfortunately experienced this kind of refusal. He claimed 10 points for experience (all period assessed by ACS) but his CO cut him off 2 years and he remain with 5 points. Not that he wouldn'd qualify (he had over 65 points) but he over claimed!
> Be right back with the link


Hi Jullz.. I found this.. It is very unfortunate what happened to our friend garrying but in his letter it is specifically mentioned that his points got below the minimum criteria(55) hence he is being refused the visa.. :frusty::frusty:
So I guess the CO can reduce the experience but if you still score 60 you are good..:typing:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/192546-having-hard-time-immigration-sc-189-refusal-experts-please-help.html


----------



## dwh.ramana

*Non-ICT*

Just read in some other thread that Non-ICT qualification ppl who got their skill assessment done by ACS , should also have their qualification assessed by VETASSESS.

Is this true?


My ACS Skill assessment result letter didint mention anything about my qualification.
I havnt got my qualification assessed separtely.

please guyz reply if anybody knows about this.


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> I was just going through the acknowledgment of Visa lodgement and I gotta question in my mind.. Might be a stupid question
> 
> Is it a surety that I will get a CO from Adelaide Team because I have a SS from SA?


Not necessarily. SS has nothing to do with CO location. For your information, most COs are from Adelaide only.


----------



## premchandjaladi

ishaanchal said:


> Ladies and Gents...
> 
> I exactly do not know what i am about to write. Although, I had a script running in my mind during this entire journey of my 190 PR Visa, But, now when the time has come, I am blank !
> 
> So putting it in a very simple way - I GOT MY PERMANENT RESIDENCY ON 25th SEPTEMBER 2013!
> 
> Cannot still believed it happened. The entire process took me around 13 months, but guys its worth a waiting period.
> 
> All my experience throughout this journey says that people who got their State Sponsorships will get their Visas for sure. I have not seen a single REJECTION case after getting a state sponsorship !
> 
> Guys, just hang in there. You guys will get lucky too one day !
> 
> Please see my timeline for details .
> 
> Bestest Regards
> Aanchal and Ishaan



*Congrats*lane:lane:


----------



## terminator1

Nitakana said:


> I feel your pain, terminator1.
> I am with Team 34 also, I lodged my application way before you yet still waiting and biting my nails everyday.
> 
> I emailed my CO about a week ago asking if my medical is cleared and she just replied me saying she had got the results. So I assume she has got every docs of mine she needs in hands.
> I am onshore applicant and I did not expect the waiting period to be this long. I wonder if my application is going through security check or any other kind. Or as I applied with my partner, that side might have require more attention. I donno if this is about the team 34 or my case. It gets me worried a lot and I am so tired of it.
> I may call my CO if I get no response tomorrow but I do not annoy her by doing so...
> 
> Anyways terminator1, I hope you get some sort of positive update very soon.
> I understand your frustration of not knowing which CO to contact.
> Meanwhile, we shall eat well, sleep well, work well and stay healthy.
> Grant should come at its best timing. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for the reply and the well wishes. wish you and everyone over here best wishes


----------



## mithu93ku

ishaanchal said:


> Ladies and Gents...
> 
> I exactly do not know what i am about to write. Although, I had a script running in my mind during this entire journey of my 190 PR Visa, But, now when the time has come, I am blank !
> 
> So putting it in a very simple way - I GOT MY PERMANENT RESIDENCY ON 25th SEPTEMBER 2013!
> 
> Cannot still believed it happened. The entire process took me around 13 months, but guys its worth a waiting period.
> 
> All my experience throughout this journey says that people who got their State Sponsorships will get their Visas for sure. I have not seen a single REJECTION case after getting a state sponsorship !
> 
> Guys, just hang in there. You guys will get lucky too one day !
> 
> Please see my timeline for details .
> 
> Bestest Regards
> Aanchal and Ishaan


Congrats *Aanchal and Ishaan*! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:
Was waiting to hear this news! 
You are around 24 hours late to inform the forum!


----------



## Rocky Balboa

saintkamy said:


> Congrats Bro :cheer2: :flypig: :cheer2:
> I told you
> "20th September 2013, 10:38 PM
> Next week Rocky will have it in his hands"
> ADL teams work on Thursday
> The final knock of rocky.
> So then I will catch u in Adelaide man
> VEVO is for validation, use option Enter as visa holder, n then put your details n it will show visa details.
> N yup letter n passport is enough.


Folks and Fellas, Ladies and Gentlemen, 

I was overwhelmed to read too many good wishes today. Too much to read!! SOrry couldnot respond individually, but i have liked them all:becky::becky:becky:

Sorry to others that today there was nothing much informative in the forum except people wishing especially for *rocky*, *ishaan* and *aanchal *and *mudgalvarun*.

*Kamy*, you were absolutely correct buddy.

To those waiting for grant, my prayers are there with youray:ray:ray:

Like *Ishaan* and *Aanchal* said, patience is key to success. Everyone will get it sooner or later.

If anyone gets frustrated, look what I have posted in MERGED MEDICAL QUESTIONS when GULPAK got his grant.

GULPAK IS THE EPITOME OF PATIENCE. WE MUST LEARN A GREAT DEAL FROM THAT MAN. 

He waited for 2 years to get 190 visa.

Good night.


----------



## joejohn

Rocky Balboa said:


> I guess there are no applicants applying in July before me pending for grant.
> 
> I got mine today


Wow! Congratulations!!

Very few left in Jul applicant list...


----------



## alihasan

Congrats rocky, ishaan, aanchal, mudgalvarun and everybody else who got grants or COs.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

ishaanchal said:


> Ladies and Gents...
> 
> I exactly do not know what i am about to write. Although, I had a script running in my mind during this entire journey of my 190 PR Visa, But, now when the time has come, I am blank !
> 
> So putting it in a very simple way - I GOT MY PERMANENT RESIDENCY ON 25th SEPTEMBER 2013!
> 
> Cannot still believed it happened. The entire process took me around 13 months, but guys its worth a waiting period.
> 
> All my experience throughout this journey says that people who got their State Sponsorships will get their Visas for sure. I have not seen a single REJECTION case after getting a state sponsorship !
> 
> Guys, just hang in there. You guys will get lucky too one day !
> 
> Please see my timeline for details .
> 
> Bestest Regards
> Aanchal and Ishaan


Congrats Ishaan and Aanchal. All the best for future endeavors


----------



## Malik.Yasir

Hello Guys.. I'm new here.. Lodged my Visa application on 17th August 2013. I'm waiting for the CO ..


----------



## manubadboy

Malik.Yasir said:


> Hello Guys.. I'm new here.. Lodged my Visa application on 17th August 2013. I'm waiting for the CO ..


Welcome Yasir :tea:
All the best.. May you get a direct grant..


----------



## alihasan

Malik.Yasir said:


> Hello Guys.. I'm new here.. Lodged my Visa application on 17th August 2013. I'm waiting for the CO ..


Have you called DIAC to ask about the CO?


----------



## sjena

Hi folks,
I need an expert advise on a rather peculiar problem i am in right now.
A couple of days ago I applied for ACS under Analyst programmer occupation. I need your view on my application if that looks good. I have given only my company's letter for the last company(no other leltters) is this enough?

Education:
Bachelor of Computer Engineering , India, 2002 to July 2010( 1 Backlog was cleared in 2010)
MBA Information systems, UK,( Cleared in May 2011)

Experience:
1st Company, September 2010 to October2011
Attached Relieving letter & Affidavit from my colleague

2nd Company, December 2011 to December 2012 
Attached Relieving letter & Affidavit from my colleague

3rd Company, Jan 2013 to Till date( Sept 2013)
Attached Company letter on Roles & Responsibilities

I have heard that giving Masters with bachelor might get confusing? In my case I joined MBA in 2009 and cleared in 2011, I attended the classes and came back to India where I started working with my first company from September 2010 onwards and submitted my thesis from here. Finally I got my degree in May 2011.

My question is since the dates of my MBA and my first company seems overlapping(Both Full time), will this be an issue? 
I know that I will get zero points for experience but will the documents submitted for the ACS suffice and qualify me for Positive assesment? Please advise

Thanks


----------



## mudgalvarun

manubadboy said:


> Welcome Yasir :tea:
> All the best.. May you get a direct grant..


Hello Everyone,

As posted today i received my Grant today early morning.Thanks to Almighty and i sincerely pray that all our friends get good news soon.

Can anyone help me with the tips on moving to Vic i.e employment,settling down etc.

Regards,
Varun


----------



## manubadboy

mudgalvarun said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> As posted today i received my Grant today early morning.Thanks to Almighty and i sincerely pray that all our friends get good news soon.
> 
> Can anyone help me with the tips on moving to Vic i.e employment,settling down etc.
> 
> Regards,
> Varun


Congrats Varun.. Real good news.. All the very best for your bright future ahead.. :drum:
No idea about Vic.. Cant help you there as of now


----------



## mudgalvarun

Thanks a ton Manu !!

Hope we will get good news from you very soon.


----------



## felix2020

sjena said:


> Hi folks,
> I need an expert advise on a rather peculiar problem i am in right now.
> A couple of days ago I applied for ACS under Analyst programmer occupation. I need your view on my application if that looks good. I have given only my company's letter for the last company(no other leltters) is this enough?
> 
> Education:
> Bachelor of Computer Engineering , India, 2002 to July 2010( 1 Backlog was cleared in 2010)
> MBA Information systems, UK,( Cleared in May 2011)
> 
> Experience:
> 1st Company, September 2010 to October2011
> Attached Relieving letter & Affidavit from my colleague
> 
> 2nd Company, December 2011 to December 2012
> Attached Relieving letter & Affidavit from my colleague
> 
> 3rd Company, Jan 2013 to Till date( Sept 2013)
> Attached Company letter on Roles & Responsibilities
> 
> I have heard that giving Masters with bachelor might get confusing? In my case I joined MBA in 2009 and cleared in 2011, I attended the classes and came back to India where I started working with my first company from September 2010 onwards and submitted my thesis from here. Finally I got my degree in May 2011.
> 
> My question is since the dates of my MBA and my first company seems overlapping(Both Full time), will this be an issue?
> I know that I will get zero points for experience but will the documents submitted for the ACS suffice and qualify me for Positive assesment? Please advise
> 
> Thanks


ACS requires 2 years post qualification experience. If your experience is relevant to Analyst Programmer, it should not be a problem.


----------



## Malik.Yasir

Thanks Bro  I wish the same for you ..


----------



## kejal22

*waiting for grant 190 visa*

Hi,
We have submitted our Pcc on 6th Sep. And we are done with medical exam too in July end. When will we receive the golden email of our grant. How much time does co takes to grant vis.pl reply 


Regards,
Kejal Shah


----------



## sahil772

KT2013 said:


> I am on week 7...uploaded all required docs...
> Can i expect visa grant right on the day when CO is assigned?
> 
> I have seen several cases in shared xls in which Visa was granted on CO allocation date...


Its not that CO gives grant on the day it is allocated. CO gets allocated in many cases without applicant being informed and he works on it for some days and then gives direct grant if there is no query. But as he does not contact before, people think that it is allocated and grant given on same day.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

KT2013 said:


> I am on week 7...uploaded all required docs...
> Can i expect visa grant right on the day when CO is assigned?
> 
> I have seen several cases in shared xls in which Visa was granted on CO allocation date...


There is no way to tell when CO is allocated. If your documents are complete, he will never contact you until the grant date.


----------



## mithu93ku

kejal22 said:


> Hi,
> We have submitted our Pcc on 6th Sep. And we are done with medical exam too in July end. When will we receive the golden email of our grant. How much time does co takes to grant vis.pl reply
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Kejal Shah


When you have submitted your visa application?
Have you got your Case officer?


----------



## bobinv

It usually takes anywhere between 3-6 months to receive your grant. Be patient. I know you lose patience waiting for this but this is how it is..You will get the grant pretty soon. 

ALl the best


----------



## kejal22

Hey thanks for instant reply,
Actually we v logged our application on June 15 that's the day when our visa fees was deducted from our bank and on 24 July we got email from agent stating that visa officer has been allotted and we have to go for medical exam and Pcc, we finished our medical exam immediately but Pcc took us some time since we had to make new passport of my husband. On 5-6 Sept our agent as emailed our Pcc and my husband new passport copy to our co. So since then waiting for the grant. Hence I wanted to know how long it takes after Pcc and medical co to grant visa.

Regards,
Kejal Shah


----------



## jogiyogi

terminator1 said:


> hey guys,
> any idea about T34... how long do they take to communicate?
> thanks.





surinsin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In my case they took long time however my case was exceptional where security check and case officer changes happened. I wish and hope speedy grant s for all. However I would suggest everyone who are waiting for long to call their CO's. These people are good and they are the one who can give you best answers. Also there is no harm contacting them twice a week as well provided you have reason for that. I mean when you send docs you can call them if they received and anything else they need from u.
> You can straighway ask them the reason for delay or any checks they are doing. This information is not available (or they dont share) with DIAC generic number but only with your CO


Hi Guys, any idea if the routine check/security check is the last stage in order to finalize the visa. Means does it happens when every requirement has been met to provide the grant.

Appreciate your comment on this. :argue:


----------



## alihasan

Just called DIAC to find out that a CO from Team 4 has been assigned to me on 25th September. Feeling so happy guys. I applied on 21 August (190) and front loaded everything.


----------



## imugly

alihasan said:


> Just called DIAC to find out that a CO from Team 4 has been assigned to me on 25th September. Feeling so happy guys. I applied on 21 August (190) and front loaded everything.


Hi, did DIAC give you your CO contact point also, or just said you got CO and keep waiting for CO contact u?


----------



## gsp2canberra

ishaanchal said:


> Ladies and Gents...
> 
> I exactly do not know what i am about to write. Although, I had a script running in my mind during this entire journey of my 190 PR Visa, But, now when the time has come, I am blank !
> 
> So putting it in a very simple way - I GOT MY PERMANENT RESIDENCY ON 25th SEPTEMBER 2013!
> 
> Cannot still believed it happened. The entire process took me around 13 months, but guys its worth a waiting period.
> 
> All my experience throughout this journey says that people who got their State Sponsorships will get their Visas for sure. I have not seen a single REJECTION case after getting a state sponsorship !
> 
> Guys, just hang in there. You guys will get lucky too one day !
> 
> Please see my timeline for details .
> 
> Bestest Regards
> Aanchal and Ishaan


Congrats for the good news.. I read ur post on why ur pcc got delayed.. All is well that ends well..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ccommodation-details-act-canberra-sept13.html

Have created this with respect to the accommodation in canberra, can you please pen down exp once you reach their.. It will help us. Btw when u r planning to fly...

I have just finished 4 weeks after lodging evisa so should be hoping some good news by 2nd week I.e co allocation to begin with..

Thanks


----------



## Ani.pepe

alihasan said:


> Just called DIAC to find out that a CO from Team 4 has been assigned to me on 25th September. Feeling so happy guys. I applied on 21 August (190) and front loaded everything.


Alihasan,when did you lodge your visa?


----------



## Firetoy

Good morning from sunny Oz!!!!

Today I tried to log on, but this is what I found









I hope my documents are not lost in the system!!!!!


----------



## shift_move

Looks like evisa page is done. Anyone facing the same issue?


----------



## alihasan

imugly said:


> Hi, did DIAC give you your CO contact point also, or just said you got CO and keep waiting for CO contact u?


I asked them to give me the CO contact details but the lady denied. She said, "don't worry. Just check your email daily including the junk mail."


----------



## alihasan

Ani.pepe said:


> Alihasan,when did you lodge your visa?


As I said mate. 21 August and it is 190 visa.


----------



## alihasan

Firetoy said:


> Good morning from sunny Oz!!!!
> 
> Today I tried to log on, but this is what I found
> 
> I hope my documents are not lost in the system!!!!!


Don't worry about it mate. I saw the same thing today before I called DIAC and the lady there said, "I can see a lot of attachments from you."


----------



## alihasan

shift_move said:


> Looks like evisa page is done. Anyone facing the same issue?


Me.


----------



## urn

alihasan said:


> As I said mate. 21 August and it is 190 visa.


Hi Ani,

Congratulations mate, I have applied on the same date onshore with all docs preloaded as well, hoping to get hot update shortly.

Cheers mate for sharing

Just let you know guys, Evisa site is currently temporarily unavailable.


----------



## zippy24

Ani.pepe said:


> Alihasan,when did you lodge your visa?


Ani.pepe,

Dial DIAC and check you would have allocated to CO for sure...

You grant letter is nearing mate..


----------



## KT2013

*Aug 189 CO assignment*

Gurus,
Looking at the trend, pls let me know if i can expect CO assignment within 8 weeks if all docs are uploaded beforehand?
I applied on Aug 8th...7th week ...no CO assignment...too frustating


----------



## Firetoy

Hi KT2013
I've seen in the spreadsheet that you've been waiting for 50 days already. The average is 51, so fingercrossed, today or monday you will have news from your CO. Let's hope so!!!!! Good luck!




KT2013 said:


> Gurus,
> Looking at the trend, pls let me know if i can expect CO assignment within 8 weeks if all docs are uploaded beforehand?
> I applied on Aug 8th...7th week ...no CO assignment...too frustating


----------



## Ani.pepe

Tihor.. any news on your application????


----------



## shift_move

My application status has changed to 'application received' from 'in progress'. I am in my 9 th week after lodging the application. Anyone know thus status.


----------



## Ani.pepe

The site isnt working, does his hamper the CO's in giving grants ??? I cant see anything for today


----------



## KT2013

Firetoy said:


> Hi KT2013
> I've seen in the spreadsheet that you've been waiting for 50 days already. The average is 51, so fingercrossed, today or monday you will have news from your CO. Let's hope so!!!!! Good luck!



Thanks Firetoy for your good wishes


----------



## Ani.pepe

if the medical status changes from recommended to recived will it mean I will get the Grant today

Please suggest


----------



## Firetoy

I added a column with EXPECTED CO ALLOCATION DATE in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
. It is just an estimation based on the average, so nothing accurate!


----------



## Sujith singh

Hey guys my evisa has changed from in progress to application received, can any tell me is due system glitch or it's indication of co allocation?


----------



## Ani.pepe

Ani.pepe said:


> if the medical status changes from recommended to recived will it mean I will get the Grant today
> 
> Please suggest


Infact all my "Recommended" status is changed to either "received" or "Not required". please advice has anyone seen this change and when will I get my grant 

Seniors please advice???


----------



## Ani.pepe

My medical status has changed from recommended to recived will it mean I will get the Grant today???

Infact all my "Recommended" status is changed to either "received" or "Not required". please advice has anyone seen this change and when will I get my grant 

Seniors please advice???


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> Infact all my "Recommended" status is changed to either "received" or "Not required". please advice has anyone seen this change and when will I get my grant
> 
> Seniors please advice???


I don't have anything marked as "Not required" but I have my health status and other (non relevant) still marked as "Recommended". So, my friend, there seems to be some activity on your file


----------



## Ani.pepe

tihor said:


> I don't have anything marked as "Not required" but I have my health status and other (non relevant) still marked as "Recommended". So, my friend, there seems to be some activity on your file


hoping the same for you... It will be great that we get our Grant soon


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> hoping the same for you... It will be great that we get our Grant soon


Does your health still show "Recommended"?


----------



## Ani.pepe

tihor said:


> Does your health still show "Recommended"?



No it shows as "Received" with no date. The date on my PCC has changed to today with "received".


----------



## Workurwayout

Hi,

I have applied for NSW SS on 13th Aug and still waiting for CO to be assigned. Curious to know whether anyone who applied after aug 13th has got their grant or CO allocated?


----------



## raminbdjp

Dear Mates,

I got grant on 11th September. I signed form 815 (health undertaking). I want to go Australia once for very short time (about 1 week). 

As per rule, I have to contact health undertaking service (HUS) within 28 days after first entry.

My friend in Australia contacted with HUS. Operator informed him there is long waiting and medical check arrangement might take long time(several weeks/few months).

I am highly confused to reserve my air ticket for this embarrassing situation. 
Does anyone have any idea regarding this?


----------



## manubadboy

Ani.pepe said:


> No it shows as "Received" with no date. The date on my PCC has changed to today with "received".


Hi Ani, quite frankly I am not sure if it means something.. I lodged my visa on 12th Sept. Uploaded a few documents on 13th whose status changed to "Received" on 23 Sept. I finally uploaded all my documents on 24 Sept 2013 including PCC & medical and status of all the documents is in received state but I am not sure if someone has picked up my file this early.. Although I am :fingerscrossed:

All the best from my end I truly hope your wish may come true today itself


----------



## mohkam

Ani.pepe said:


> Infact all my "Recommended" status is changed to either "received" or "Not required". please advice has anyone seen this change and when will I get my grant
> 
> Seniors please advice???


I got that happened to my application and the next day I got contacted by my CO....

I think you have assigned a CO and he is now working on your application... Expect a contact or a direct grant soon


----------



## manubadboy

Sujith singh said:


> Hey guys my evisa has changed from in progress to application received, can any tell me is due system glitch or it's indication of co allocation?


Hi Sujith, I think and hope you will receive some good news(whether CO or direct Grant) :amen:


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> No it shows as "Received" with no date. The date on my PCC has changed to today with "received".


Cool. Your grant is on the way! How many dependents do you have?


----------



## iamafreak

Ani.pepe said:


> My medical status has changed from recommended to recived will it mean I will get the Grant today???
> 
> Infact all my "Recommended" status is changed to either "received" or "Not required". please advice has anyone seen this change and when will I get my grant
> 
> Seniors please advice???


yes, may be today or monday.


----------



## Ani.pepe

2 dependents


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> 2 dependents


Cool! Good luck with your grant anytime! 

I am sure you are much closer than I am for getting grant.


----------



## iamafreak

foaz144 said:


> Dear all, please advice on " while lodging visa (190), i made a typo error, intead 2011, i mistakenly typed 2001 in my work experince" though i have claim points for 8 years out of last 10 years in nominated experience... kindly...do advice would this effect on my visa grant !! CO isnt allocated, should i inform CO once allocate about this error !!!


I think it is best to call them and also submit an online help form here - Support Centre » SkillSelect Support


----------



## Sujith singh

But I have not uploaded any document..


----------



## Sujith singh

Hello ankita, did u get co allocated...


----------



## shyam

raminbdjp said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> I got grant on 11th September. I signed form 815 (health undertaking). I want to go Australia once for very short time (about 1 week).
> 
> As per rule, I have to contact health undertaking service (HUS) within 28 days after first entry.
> 
> My friend in Australia contacted with HUS. Operator informed him there is long waiting and medical check arrangement might take long time(several weeks/few months).
> 
> I am highly confused to reserve my air ticket for this embarrassing situation.
> Does anyone have any idea regarding this?


It is going to cost you then. You will have to Visit Aus after grant and contact HUS at the first visit. To meet both you have to book tickets for sure.

But if you wish to return back then you will have to book again for your next visit/migration. Thats gonna cost you a bit.

See if you can make a deal with any Airway agent to get a good deal.


----------



## manubadboy

Sujith singh said:


> But I have not uploaded any document..


Hi Sujith my bad I thought you wrote finalised.. This is what night shifts do to you.. 
These are the various Status of Visa applications:-

Explanation of the status of an application is shown below:

Incomplete

Entry of information for the application has not yet been completed.

Application received

The application has been received and is awaiting lodgement.

In Progress

The application has been received and is awaiting assessment.

Finalised

The application has been lodged and assessed.

Going by these I assume it is a glitch of the system..


----------



## rockzstaa

*Yipee Yee.... Finally Nailed IT*

Its Friday and Its Celebration Time :rockon:... Finally by the end of 11th week, My status was changed to :first: GRANTED :first: ... Now I am as happy as a Hippie in a bong field ... 

No officer ever contacted me... :spy:

_(P.S. Hadn't been home for last 5 years... This Diwali will be different... I am going to sing all day "I am Coming Home...")_


----------



## shift_move

rockzstaa said:


> Its Friday and Its Celebration Time :rockon:... Finally by the end of 11th week, My status was changed to :first: GRANTED :first: ... Now I am as happy as a Hippie in a bong field ... No officer ever contacted me... :spy: (P.S. Hadn't been home for last 5 years... This Diwali will be different... I am going to sing all day "I am Coming Home...")


Congratulations and all the best. I know the feeling if ' going home'. Enjoy your trip , have a great time with family and friends.


----------



## shift_move

shift_move said:


> My application status has changed to 'application received' from 'in progress'. I am in my 9 th week after lodging the application. Anyone know thus status.


Never mind. System glitch.


----------



## abhaytomar

*Team 8 Adelaide*



soumyasingh said:


> Does any bdy has the case officer same as mine
> 
> I donno why its taking so long... Team 8 Adelaide... CO - Lina..
> 
> I have submitted everything asked. Please let me know if you guys have any idea.
> 
> I cant even ask her the estimated time... that would be rude...


Hi,
Mine too is team 8, waiting for grant....
Best of luck to u, me an all...


----------



## zippy24

rockzstaa said:


> Its Friday and Its Celebration Time :rockon:... Finally by the end of 11th week, My status was changed to :first: GRANTED :first: ... Now I am as happy as a Hippie in a bong field ...
> 
> No officer ever contacted me... :spy:
> 
> _(P.S. Hadn't been home for last 5 years... This Diwali will be different... I am going to sing all day "I am Coming Home...")_


Congrats mate...

Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## tihor

six weeks completed. Should I contact DIAC on Monday for CO allocation or should I wait for some more time? BTW, I front loaded all my docs.


----------



## Vijay24

tihor said:


> six weeks completed. Should I contact DIAC on Monday for CO allocation or should I wait for some more time? BTW, I front loaded all my docs.


Yes. You can contact DIAC and check your status. But you have to wait at least 15-18 mins to speak to an operator!


----------



## Birender

rockzstaa said:


> Its Friday and Its Celebration Time :rockon:... Finally by the end of 11th week, My status was changed to :first: GRANTED :first: ... Now I am as happy as a Hippie in a bong field ...
> 
> No officer ever contacted me... :spy:
> 
> _(P.S. Hadn't been home for last 5 years... This Diwali will be different... I am going to sing all day "I am Coming Home...")_


Congratulations  best of luck 

You were an onshore applicant?


----------



## tihor

Vijay24 said:


> Yes. You can contact DIAC and check your status. But you have to wait at least 15-18 mins to speak to an operator!


Thank you Vijay. They just need my TRN number or is there anything else which I need when calling them? And, sorry to ask, do you have DIAC's number?


----------



## ram2013

Vijay24 said:


> Yes. You can contact DIAC and check your status. But you have to wait at least 15-18 mins to speak to an operator!


Pls don't call n wait for CO email. If u call DIAC they will add in the report as client enquiry. Some CO will get angry n will sen email as don't call or email we are doing our work. 

Pls be cautious n it will delay ur process.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ram2013

tihor said:


> six weeks completed. Should I contact DIAC on Monday for CO allocation or should I wait for some more time? BTW, I front loaded all my docs.


 Pls don't call n wait for CO email. If u call DIAC they will add in the report as client enquiry. Some CO will get angry n will send email as don't call or email & we are doing our work. 

Pls be cautious n it will delay ur process.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## bobinv

kejal22 said:


> Hey thanks for instant reply,
> Actually we v logged our application on June 15 that's the day when our visa fees was deducted from our bank and on 24 July we got email from agent stating that visa officer has been allotted and we have to go for medical exam and Pcc, we finished our medical exam immediately but Pcc took us some time since we had to make new passport of my husband. On 5-6 Sept our agent as emailed our Pcc and my husband new passport copy to our co. So since then waiting for the grant. Hence I wanted to know how long it takes after Pcc and medical co to grant visa.
> 
> Regards,
> Kejal Shah


Once the PCC and medicals are uploaded, you should get it in less than a month or so unless your medicals are referred to MOC in which case there might be an additional delay of 6 months. But usually people get it in less than a month, be patient.


----------



## tihor

ram2013 said:


> Pls don't call n wait for CO email. If u call DIAC they will add in the report as client enquiry. Some CO will get angry n will send email as don't call or email & we are doing our work.
> 
> Pls be cautious n it will delay ur process.
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


Point taken  Will probably wait next week too before calling them.


----------



## Vijay24

tihor said:


> Thank you Vijay. They just need my TRN number or is there anything else which I need when calling them? And, sorry to ask, do you have DIAC's number?


You can find DIAC number in immi.gov.au website. TRN number and other details like DOB, Passport number would be sufficient


----------



## The Shobra

I called DIAC yesterday to get information about my status as I lodged my application on 12/08 
They tolled me that may application with Adelaide team 6 from 12/09 frontload all Doc
I do not know my CO name
Any advice


----------



## The Shobra

Mr Mitchum advice me to send an email but I do not know the CO name


----------



## The Shobra

The Shobra said:


> Mr Mitchum advice me to send an email but I do not know the CO name


Mr.mithu93


----------



## raj333

drshk said:


> Hi raj333, our agent asked us to respond 'No' even though we have old expired passports. I think you should be alright.



Hey Drshk,

thanks for the info... but i checked the below link and they too suggest to list the old passport details. anyways I cannot do that now. I am thinking of writing an email to my CO about the same and ask her if i need to update the form 80 and upload again. 

Form 80 Guidance Note Questions 7 - 11 

cheers


----------



## soumyasingh

abhaytomar said:


> Hi,
> Mine too is team 8, waiting for grant....
> Best of luck to u, me an all...


Hi Abhay...

Could you please tell me who is the CO appointed to you?

Well!!! I guess today no chance now...


----------



## Malik.Yasir

alihasan said:


> Have you called DIAC to ask about the CO?


Aoa , No Mate I didnt reply .. 




I uploaded all documents i.e form 80 , 1221 , medical is cleared , police clearance 

I see some activity online like documents status changed to recieved


----------



## akshay1229

soumyasingh said:


> Hi Abhay...
> 
> Could you please tell me who is the CO appointed to you?
> 
> Well!!! I guess today no chance now...


still 1 hour to go...


----------



## soumyasingh

akshay1229 said:


> still 1 hour to go...


Are!!!! one hour will not make any difference... I know.. lol


----------



## akshay1229

soumyasingh said:


> Are!!!! one hour will not make any difference... I know.. lol


Grant mail takes only 5 seconds to come in ur inbox..
(From Adelaide to India)


----------



## chargoesabroad

Firetoy said:


> Good morning from sunny Oz!!!!
> 
> Today I tried to log on, but this is what I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my documents are not lost in the system!!!!!


That happened to me, next day CO contacted me, it could be that a CO is looking at your file


----------



## raj333

manubadboy said:


> I was just going through the acknowledgment of Visa lodgement and I gotta question in my mind.. Might be a stupid question
> 
> Is it a surety that I will get a CO from Adelaide Team because I have a SS from SA?


Manubadboy,
I dont think it works that way, I have SS from WA and have been assigned CO from Brisbane team.

cheers


----------



## premchandjaladi

tihor said:


> Point taken  Will probably wait next week too before calling them.


Yes you can call them and know the status after 5 weeks of lodge meant. 
There are cases our files are overlooked (human error not intentional). 
When I applied for TR me and my friend got assigned to same CO and iwe waited 6 months with no response. Finally one day we contacted Diac within seconds we got our grant. 
Sometimes things happen like these as well. 
And in few rare cases CO gets upset if we contact them.

But we can contact them to know the status after 5 weeks just to know the status. 

Hope this helps you


----------



## needpr

needpr has got the pr.

Got the golden mail on 9/25 in the morning by 11 am IST.

Please PM me in case of any questions, I would be happy to help.


----------



## ramanj

premchandjaladi said:


> Yes you can call them and know the status after 5 weeks of lodge meant.
> There are cases our files are overlooked (human error not intentional).
> When I applied for TR me and my friend got assigned to same CO and iwe waited 6 months with no response. Finally one day we contacted Diac within seconds we got our grant.
> Sometimes things happen like these as well.
> And in few rare cases CO gets upset if we contact them.
> 
> But we can contact them to know the status after 5 weeks just to know the status.
> 
> Hope this helps you


Really? At what time did you call and what was the number. I do not want to call on premium number. Is there any other number? I am not sure whats happening with my application. I think they have lost my application and I lost my patience.


----------



## rahulmenda

ishaanchal said:


> Ladies and Gents...
> 
> I exactly do not know what i am about to write. Although, I had a script running in my mind during this entire journey of my 190 PR Visa, But, now when the time has come, I am blank !
> 
> So putting it in a very simple way - I GOT MY PERMANENT RESIDENCY ON 25th SEPTEMBER 2013!
> 
> Cannot still believed it happened. The entire process took me around 13 months, but guys its worth a waiting period.
> 
> All my experience throughout this journey says that people who got their State Sponsorships will get their Visas for sure. I have not seen a single REJECTION case after getting a state sponsorship !
> 
> Guys, just hang in there. You guys will get lucky too one day !
> 
> Please see my timeline for details .
> 
> Bestest Regards
> Aanchal and Ishaan


Super like  Congrats. you won a long wait battle:fencing::fencing. Best of luck for you future:angel: 

What you said is 100% true, regarding rejection cases. Unless we provide fake or having any criminal records no rejection will be done


----------



## sre375

needpr said:


> needpr has got the pr.
> 
> Got the golden mail on 9/25 in the morning by 11 am IST.
> 
> Please PM me in case of any questions, I would be happy to help.


Maybe you can change your name to Needjob and that would complete your dream 

Congratulations


----------



## soumyasingh

needpr said:


> needpr has got the pr.
> 
> Got the golden mail on 9/25 in the morning by 11 am IST.
> 
> Please PM me in case of any questions, I would be happy to help.


Congrats dear


----------



## bhanu.it2002

I would also be a happy person if what you said is true.
Exactly the same time i tried to access the evisa page and i had the same issue as firetoy.



chargoesabroad said:


> That happened to me, next day CO contacted me, it could be that a CO is looking at your file


----------



## Birender

needpr said:


> needpr has got the pr.
> 
> Got the golden mail on 9/25 in the morning by 11 am IST.
> 
> Please PM me in case of any questions, I would be happy to help.


Congratulations ... and wishing you a lot of luck


----------



## sandhuaman

Ani.pepe said:


> My medical status has changed from recommended to recived will it mean I will get the Grant today???
> 
> Infact all my "Recommended" status is changed to either "received" or "Not required". please advice has anyone seen this change and when will I get my grant
> 
> Seniors please advice???


bro

CO is allocated to ur application


----------



## needpr

sre375 said:


> Maybe you can change your name to Needjob and that would complete your dream
> 
> Congratulations


Thanks buddy... cant stop laughing on that


----------



## sandhuaman

6 week completed.still no sign of CO:fencing::fencing:


----------



## needpr

soumyasingh said:


> Congrats dear


Thanks dear


----------



## srikar

needpr said:


> needpr has got the pr.
> 
> Got the golden mail on 9/25 in the morning by 11 am IST.
> 
> Please PM me in case of any questions, I would be happy to help.


Congrats Mate!!!
All the best for your future.


----------



## needpr

Birender said:


> Congratulations ... and wishing you a lot of luck


Thanks dear and all the best to you.


----------



## Malik.Yasir

sandhuaman said:


> 6 week completed.still no sign of CO:fencing::fencing:


Hi bro, I also Applied on 17th .. All docs front loaded.. no sign of CEO


----------



## needpr

I would like to thank all the forum members for such a wonderful support. I want to wish luck to all visa aspirants and I am sure your visas are just round the corner.
Thank you very much and may God bless you.


----------



## sandhuaman

one query

i went to dubai on tourist visa for nearly 2 months 
does i need pcc from that country or there is no need


----------



## needpr

srikar said:


> Congrats Mate!!!
> All the best for your future.


Thanks dear. All the best to you too.


----------



## sandhuaman

Malik.Yasir said:


> Hi bro, I also Applied on 17th .. All docs front loaded.. no sign of CEO


hi malik ]

did u uploaded form 80 also???


----------



## ANZ

By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013


----------



## ANZ

By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013


----------



## needpr

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013


Congrats buddy.


----------



## mithu93ku

Malik.Yasir said:


> Hi bro, I also Applied on 17th .. All docs front loaded.. no sign of CEO


Ha ha ha ! All of us got CO while processing our application; but you need CEO.


----------



## ruchkal

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013


Congratulations buddy... :cheer2::cheer2: Happy for you...


----------



## sre375

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013


Welcome to the club. Enjoy this moment and all the very best,


----------



## ANZ

Thank you all


----------



## mithu93ku

Could anyone give Team 6 e-mail address here for *The Sobra*?


----------



## sunildesaraju

Hi,

Recently my application started for processing...can anyone tell me how much time it will take to get invitation for VISA from NSW


----------



## ANZ

By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013

Specially I want to thank my friend Mithu..whose posts helped me a lot


----------



## mithu93ku

sunildesaraju said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently my application started for processing...can anyone tell me how much time it will take to get invitation for VISA from NSW


Hello *sunildesaraju*,
Please give your timeline to get answer your query!
By the way, welcome to expat forum!


----------



## rajfromhyd

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013
> 
> Specially I want to thank my friend Mithu..whose posts helped me a lot


congrats ANZ


----------



## The Shobra

mithu93ku said:


> Could anyone give Team 6 e-mail address here for *The Sobra*?


Please can anyone give Adelaide team 6 email
Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013
> 
> Specially I want to thank my friend Mithu..whose posts helped me a lot


Congrats ANZ!


----------



## sandhuaman

sunildesaraju said:


> Hi,
> 
> Recently my application started for processing...can anyone tell me how much time it will take to get invitation for VISA from NSW


once ur nsw ss approved ,u will get invitation in few hours to lodge ur application


----------



## sandhuaman

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013
> 
> Specially I want to thank my friend Mithu..whose posts helped me a lot


CONGRATS ANZ:israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel:


----------



## soumyasingh

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013


Congrats ANZ


----------



## laurinoz

*:mod: Assistance Needed*

Morning everyone 

I created a thread, related to online courses, and waiting for some answers/advices. As you've all made it to the evisa, can you please have a look and share your experience, or provide me some info?

Thanks a ton

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/218570-online-education.html#post1877041


----------



## mike alic

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013
> 
> Specially I want to thank my friend Mithu..whose posts helped me a lot


I believe Mithu is really helping everyone here selflessly, daily i am going through all the post, whenever someone asked question usually he is the first one to answer. I believe he have helped many many applicants here. I really appreciate your effort. I hope he continues doing that  it requires lot of time and commitment to help others, specially to whom even you dont know  thumbs up buddy (Y):clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ANZ

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats ANZ!


Thanks all


----------



## srikar

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013


Congrats ANZ!!!!!!
All the best for your future


----------



## sandhuaman

e visa portal is now opening 

no error


----------



## sunildesaraju

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *sunildesaraju*,
> Please give your timeline to get answer your query!
> By the way, welcome to expat forum!


wat do u mean by timeline?


----------



## mike alic

sunildesaraju said:


> wat do u mean by timeline?


You can see, at the end of my post or anybody's post there is signature, like when we did assessment, IELTS, state sponsorship, visa lodged.. etc so experts can advise accordingly.


----------



## roposh

mike alic said:


> You can see, at the end of my post or anybody's post there is signature, like when we did assessment, IELTS, state sponsorship, visa lodged.. etc so experts can advise accordingly.


Hello mike! whats the status of ur application? front loaded docs? what about medicals and pcc? hopefully both of us would be getting a CO allocated soon.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## akshay1229

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013


hey many congratulations...its wonderful that all visas subclass are getting grants..no any bias with different visas..whether its permanent or provisional...go to see that DIAC is becoming more and more generous...


----------



## Liz21

mike alic said:


> I believe Mithu is really helping everyone here selflessly, daily i am going through all the post, whenever someone asked question usually he is the first one to answer. I believe he have helped many many applicants here. I really appreciate your effort. I hope he continues doing that  it requires lot of time and commitment to help others, specially to whom even you dont know  thumbs up buddy (Y):clap2::clap2::clap2:


Mithu, God Bless You and Family..Thanking you


----------



## rahulmenda

*I congratulate All who got grants. Wish you all a very best of luck for your future.
*


----------



## Liz21

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013
> 
> Specially I want to thank my friend Mithu..whose posts helped me a lot


congrats ANZ


----------



## cfernandes

move2nsw said:


> Yes. CO ask for form 80 both myself & spouse, tax assessment/payslip/bank stmt, med (we did not front load) functional english for my spouse.



Hi i Have just applied for 132111 SS. I desperately need some help with the job search. Can I have your contact details. I need to talk or exchange e-mails on what kind of jobs I need to put in there.


----------



## srinu_srn

8 weeks completed....still waiting...


----------



## Seanwex

Hi, I'm only new to this site, so I'm sorry if I am in the wrong thread,
I have lodged an application for subclass 189 on the 30/8/13 and did the medical on 19/9/13
I am just wondering how long will it take to be granted!
(I have submitted all the docs and checks- no CO assigned yet)
Thanks for your help!


----------



## laurinoz

Seanwex said:


> Hi, I'm only new to this site, so I'm sorry if I am in the wrong thread,
> I have lodged an application for subclass 189 on the 30/8/13 and did the medical on 19/9/13
> I am just wondering how long will it take to be granted!
> (I have submitted all the docs and checks- no CO assigned yet)
> Thanks for your help!


Welcome Seanwex,

Below is the link to the 189 thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../126991-subclass-189-invites-awaiting-co.html

Good luck in your application :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Malik.Yasir

sandhuaman said:


> hi malik ]
> 
> did u uploaded form 80 also???



Yes Sandhu I did .. both for me and my wife form 80


----------



## Ani.pepe

srinu_srn said:


> 8 weeks completed....still waiting...


Srinu, did your CO ask for any documents?????


----------



## cfernandes

Hi Ani,

I too have applied for 132111 I need some help with the kind of jobs I need to put in there. 

Can you please share your contact details. Tel no. or e-mail where we can connect.

Thanks 
C


----------



## mike alic

roposh said:


> Hello mike! whats the status of ur application? front loaded docs? what about medicals and pcc? hopefully both of us would be getting a CO allocated soon.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


I tried getting PCC without CO letter , but i didnt work .. Singapore issue COC upon CO request. So after CO request it will take 20 days to get PCC.. 

I will keep you updated on my application status


----------



## abhaytomar

soumyasingh said:


> Hi Abhay...
> 
> Could you please tell me who is the CO appointed to you?
> 
> Well!!! I guess today no chance now...


His initials are CK...Yes you are right no chances today, most of the grant mails jump in mailbox from 10 AM - 11 AM Australian Time.


----------



## Ani.pepe

cfernandes said:


> Hi Ani,
> 
> I too have applied for 132111 I need some help with the kind of jobs I need to put in there.
> 
> Can you please share your contact details. Tel no. or e-mail where we can connect.
> 
> Thanks
> C


Have you applied for ACT?? which state in India are you from???

Please put atleast 5 jobs for your state sponsorship? and ensure you dont put in contractual jobs!!!

also copy paste it onto a word doc and put the URL (do not put a hyperlink) your case could get rejected! atleast thats what my CO said.


----------



## seanbp

HI Guys. I have been following this site and especially this thread since 2 month and just created my id yesterday. I find that the members on the thread are extremely helpful and seem very well versed with the entire 190 visa process. The only regret i have is that is did not see this earlier as i am now on the last stage of my application. 
Do let me know how to update my timeline in the response.


----------



## srinu_srn

Ani.pepe said:


> Srinu, did your CO ask for any documents?????


As of now my CO did not contact me. Myself contacted DIAC operator and he only given the details of my CO.


----------



## cfernandes

Ani.pepe said:


> Have you applied for ACT?? which state in India are you from???
> 
> Please put atleast 5 jobs for your state sponsorship? and ensure you dont put in contractual jobs!!!
> 
> also copy paste it onto a word doc and put the URL (do not put a hyperlink) your case could get rejected! atleast thats what my CO said.


Hi,
I have applied for ACT. Has some questions about the kind of jobs that I need to put in there..Did you put administration manager jobs in there , which means typical admin role in a company?

I am from Bombay. Is there a no. on which we can connect?

Regards
C


----------



## miteshm82

seanbp said:


> HI Guys. I have been following this site and especially this thread since 2 month and just created my id yesterday. I find that the members on the thread are extremely helpful and seem very well versed with the entire 190 visa process. The only regret i have is that is did not see this earlier as i am now on the last stage of my application.
> Do let me know how to update my timeline in the response.


Welcome Seanbp 

You can edit your signature from the QUICK LINKS menu. There is a menu item Edit Signature.


----------



## mike alic

seanbp said:


> HI Guys. I have been following this site and especially this thread since 2 month and just created my id yesterday. I find that the members on the thread are extremely helpful and seem very well versed with the entire 190 visa process. The only regret i have is that is did not see this earlier as i am now on the last stage of my application.
> Do let me know how to update my timeline in the response.


i think you can edit signature only after 5 posts..


----------



## seanbp

cfernandes said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for ACT. Has some questions about the kind of jobs that I need to put in there..Did you put administration manager jobs in there , which means typical admin role in a company?
> 
> I am from Bombay. Is there a no. on which we can connect?
> 
> Regards
> C


Hi. I have applied for ACT as well. I am from Mumbai as well. This information will be great for me as well.


----------



## Malik.Yasir

seanbp said:


> HI Guys. I have been following this site and especially this thread since 2 month and just created my id yesterday. I find that the members on the thread are extremely helpful and seem very well versed with the entire 190 visa process. The only regret i have is that is did not see this earlier as i am now on the last stage of my application.
> Do let me know how to update my timeline in the response.



You are at right place mate , thats why I also joined.. guys are very nice here .. :spy::brick:


----------



## Ani.pepe

cfernandes said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for ACT. Has some questions about the kind of jobs that I need to put in there..Did you put administration manager jobs in there , which means typical admin role in a company?
> 
> I am from Bombay. Is there a no. on which we can connect?
> 
> Regards
> C


I will PM you my ID!!

You can put jobs which suit your profile ( i mean similar jobs that are reflcted on your CV). I checked sites like Seek.com for jobs you can also put linkedin jobs as well (forunately i found teh same on another website hence put that URL).

You can put any managerial jobs dont put an officers job.. the ones that have corprate managers, service delivery managers etc etc..

Let me know if you need any more info. Ill PM you my ID in a while.


----------



## Seanwex

Hi all I'm new to this so I am sorry if I am asking silly questions!
My partner and I submitted an EOI in on the 30/7/13 we we invited to apply on the 12/8/13
We lodged our application on the 30/8/13
We both did our medicals on the 19/9/13
My partner is the primary applicant - physiotherapist
She scored 8.5 overall in the ielts exam and recived her skills assessment, we both have received our police checks from home and here, all of the documents have been uploaded 
No CO has been assigned to us yet.
My questions are:
How long does it usually take for a case officer to be assigned and usually how long before granted!
Thank you for you help.


----------



## oz_prrules

seanbp said:


> HI Guys. I have been following this site and especially this thread since 2 month and just created my id yesterday. I find that the members on the thread are extremely helpful and seem very well versed with the entire 190 visa process. The only regret i have is that is did not see this earlier as i am now on the last stage of my application.
> Do let me know how to update my timeline in the response.


Here it is
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## cfernandes

seanbp said:


> Hi. I have applied for ACT as well. I am from Mumbai as well. This information will be great for me as well.


Hi,

Which category is your skill set in.. ANZSCO code?

Regards
Celsus


----------



## abhaytomar

Seanwex said:


> Hi all I'm new to this so I am sorry if I am asking silly questions!
> My partner and I submitted an EOI in on the 30/7/13 we we invited to apply on the 12/8/13
> We lodged our application on the 30/8/13
> We both did our medicals on the 19/9/13
> My partner is the primary applicant - physiotherapist
> She scored 8.5 overall in the ielts exam and recived her skills assessment, we both have received our police checks from home and here, all of the documents have been uploaded
> No CO has been assigned to us yet.
> My questions are:
> How long does it usually take for a case officer to be assigned and usually how long before granted!
> Thank you for you help.


Hi,
Below is in case of VISA 189 no idea what abt u...
Nowadays it is taking 2-3 months to get a CO assigned. If all the documents are uploaded then CO may grant you PR direct without contacting you.
Suggest you to upload all the documents ASAP to avoid any delay, like Form 80 and Form 1221 and other professional and qualification related documents because if CO asks for any documents then it will delay your application processing.

Best of luck..


----------



## akshay1229

Seanwex said:


> Hi all I'm new to this so I am sorry if I am asking silly questions!
> My partner and I submitted an EOI in on the 30/7/13 we we invited to apply on the 12/8/13
> We lodged our application on the 30/8/13
> We both did our medicals on the 19/9/13
> My partner is the primary applicant - physiotherapist
> She scored 8.5 overall in the ielts exam and recived her skills assessment, we both have received our police checks from home and here, all of the documents have been uploaded
> No CO has been assigned to us yet.
> My questions are:
> How long does it usually take for a case officer to be assigned and usually how long before granted!
> Thank you for you help.


you did not mention ur vis subclass..anyways.. normally..for 189 visa- Case officer is allocated within 8 weeks and for 190- it takes 5 weeks.. sometimes..uploading all docs would give you direct grant without Case officer.

so just wait for some time..good luck ahead..


----------



## Seanwex

Thank ye both for your help, 
It's subclass 189
75 points


----------



## praveenreddy

manubadboy said:


> Hi Sujith my bad I thought you wrote finalised.. This is what night shifts do to you..
> These are the various Status of Visa applications:-
> 
> Explanation of the status of an application is shown below:
> 
> Incomplete
> 
> Entry of information for the application has not yet been completed.
> 
> Application received
> 
> The application has been received and is awaiting lodgement.
> 
> In Progress
> 
> The application has been received and is awaiting assessment.
> 
> Finalised
> 
> The application has been lodged and assessed.
> 
> Going by these I assume it is a glitch of the system..




Hi Manu 

Myself has also lodged application on 11 sep and medicals don and had uploaded all the documents on 23 sep status changed to received same as yours. 

Best of luck .hope the best for all who are waiting for their CO and Grants


----------



## cfernandes

Hi, My cell no. is REMOVED BY MODERATOR you can give me a missed call or something and Iwil call back.


----------



## iamafreak

needpr said:


> I would like to thank all the forum members for such a wonderful support. I want to wish luck to all visa aspirants and I am sure your visas are just round the corner.
> Thank you very much and may God bless you.


congrats mate


----------



## iamafreak

ANZ said:


> Thank you all


congrats


----------



## sunildesaraju

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *sunildesaraju*,
> Please give your timeline to get answer your query!
> By the way, welcome to expat forum!


Hi Mithu93ku,

here are my timelines



*Software Engg. * | * ACS: +ve ACS Reply Date :08-04-13 * | *Docs send for invitation : 31-07-13 * | *Application Received : 08-08-13* | *Got mail from NSW stating that they will start processing my Application and will tell result within 12 weeks * | *mail date: 24-09-13* |


----------



## iamafreak

chargoesabroad said:


> That happened to me, next day CO contacted me, it could be that a CO is looking at your file


lol ... that error simply mean that there was something wrong with the system, may be because of huge load on the system. It can not mean that CO has been assigned


----------



## miteshm82

My CO Detail..

Team 08 - GSM Adelaide


----------



## Firetoy

THANKS FREAK FOR SPOILING MY DREAM..... hahahaha
Yeahhh, I guess it is just the system. Back to normal already!



iamafreak said:


> lol ... that error simply mean that there was something wrong with the system, may be because of huge load on the system. It can not mean that CO has been assigned


----------



## AM

very nice excel sheet


----------



## PDHUNT

needpr said:


> needpr has got the pr.
> 
> Got the golden mail on 9/25 in the morning by 11 am IST.
> 
> Please PM me in case of any questions, I would be happy to help.


Great News on the last Friday of the Grant Month ...:rockon:
Many Congratulations mate.
Welcome to the club. 

Hang on guys and girls one more day left for the grants in month of September(Grant Month). So hope you get grant on Monday. :thumb:


----------



## tds2013

needpr said:


> needpr has got the pr.
> 
> Got the golden mail on 9/25 in the morning by 11 am IST.
> 
> Please PM me in case of any questions, I would be happy to help.


so "havepr" you must be thrilled...congratulations buddy and partyyyyyy...


----------



## PDHUNT

*Congratulations*



ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013


Congrats ANZ :first:


----------



## tds2013

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013


hey..congratulations....and best of luck


----------



## mithu93ku

sunildesaraju said:


> Hi Mithu93ku,
> 
> here are my timelines
> 
> 
> 
> *Software Engg. * | * ACS: +ve ACS Reply Date :08-04-13 * | *Docs send for invitation : 31-07-13 * | *Application Received : 08-08-13* | *Got mail from NSW stating that they will start processing my Application and will tell result within 12 weeks * | *mail date: 24-09-13* |


NSW ss require around 2-3 months.
For more information please visit this thread......
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...38749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress-501.html


----------



## mithu93ku

So far a dry Friday!


----------



## mayankp

needpr said:


> needpr has got the pr.
> 
> Got the golden mail on 9/25 in the morning by 11 am IST.
> 
> Please PM me in case of any questions, I would be happy to help.


Congratulations man....your need of PR is satisfied.....


----------



## manubadboy

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013
> 
> Specially I want to thank my friend Mithu..whose posts helped me a lot


Congratulation my Friend ANZ.. :high5::lalala::flypig::dance:


----------



## Malik.Yasir

my application online was showing " IN PROGRESS" just now I see it says " Status: Application received" 

what does it mean?


----------



## seanbp

cfernandes said:


> hi,
> 
> which category is your skill set in.. Anzsco code?
> 
> Regards
> celsus


1321


----------



## mithu93ku

Malik.Yasir said:


> my application online was showing " IN PROGRESS" just now I see it says " Status: Application received"
> 
> what does it mean?


It is a system glitch man and will disappear soon and will back to " IN PROGRESS" .


----------



## manubadboy

seanbp said:


> HI Guys. I have been following this site and especially this thread since 2 month and just created my id yesterday. I find that the members on the thread are extremely helpful and seem very well versed with the entire 190 visa process. The only regret i have is that is did not see this earlier as i am now on the last stage of my application.
> Do let me know how to update my timeline in the response.


Hi Seanbp.. Welcome mate.. Its very easy to update your timeline.. You can make your own format or copy from anyone else.. click on user cp on the left upper middle of the screen.. Then go to edit signature field and update the timeline in signature:typing:
Although Expat rule requires you to make a few meaningful posts before allowing you to update the signature


----------



## cfernandes

Ani.pepe said:


> I will PM you my ID!!
> 
> You can put jobs which suit your profile ( i mean similar jobs that are reflcted on your CV). I checked sites like Seek.com for jobs you can also put linkedin jobs as well (forunately i found teh same on another website hence put that URL).
> 
> You can put any managerial jobs dont put an officers job.. the ones that have corprate managers, service delivery managers etc etc..
> 
> Let me know if you need any more info. Ill PM you my ID in a while.





seanbp said:


> 1321


Hi,

Have you already put in your application. THis is for corp. services manager right?

Regards
C


----------



## arsyeed

*I Just Got VISA GRANT ..........................YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## seanbp

manubadboy said:


> Hi Seanbp.. Welcome mate.. Its very easy to update your timeline.. You can make your own format or copy from anyone else.. click on user cp on the left upper middle of the screen.. Then go to edit signature field and update the timeline in signature:typing:
> Although Expat rule requires you to make a few meaningful posts before allowing you to update the signature


Thanks Manubadboy. Yes you are right. I need to wait for 5-6 post before it allows me to update the signature


----------



## ahmedhasan

Dear senior expats,

:argue: could someone advise me on the maximum duration for the visa 190.

the CO states that my visa approval referral to further assessment so please let me know what does it mean 

I am dying to grant the Visa .

Isold my apartment furnture ,quit the works and sold my cars and ready to be there guys please help me :frusty:


----------



## manubadboy

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Manu
> 
> Myself has also lodged application on 11 sep and medicals don and had uploaded all the documents on 23 sep status changed to received same as yours.
> 
> Best of luck .hope the best for all who are waiting for their CO and Grants


Yep Praveen.. I was quite surprised too.. Initially I thought I got CO allocated but then I was in sleep deprived state due to night shifts:frusty:
I truly still hope its true but I have a feeling all those who frontload all the docs will be getting a direct grant if all goes well:fingerscrossed:
All the best my friend.. Lets hope for the best..:typing:


----------



## Malik.Yasir

arsyeed said:


> *I Just Got VISA GRANT ..........................YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Huraay .. Mubarak .. Zabardast  :typing:


----------



## ruchkal

arsyeed said:


> *I Just Got VISA GRANT ..........................YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Wow... Congratulations.... So its party time for you...:cheer2::cheer2: All the best for your future...


----------



## Liz21

arsyeed said:


> I Just Got VISA GRANT ..........................YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats


----------



## ahmedhasan

manubadboy said:


> Hi Seanbp.. Welcome mate.. Its very easy to update your timeline.. You can make your own format or copy from anyone else.. click on user cp on the left upper middle of the screen.. Then go to edit signature field and update the timeline in signature:typing:
> Although Expat rule requires you to make a few meaningful posts before allowing you to update the signature



go the PM on the left side and go to the edit the signature after some hours your timeline will be uodated :laser:


----------



## manubadboy

arsyeed said:


> *I Just Got VISA GRANT ..........................YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Congratulation arsyeed.. Have a great party tonight:whoo::whip:


----------



## ahmedhasan

Cograts for the people who granted the visa today 

Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat and Brilliant to all of you


----------



## roposh

arsyeed said:


> *I Just Got VISA GRANT ..........................YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Congrats Buddy!!!!! party time (Y)

When did ur medicals got cleared?


----------



## srinu_srn

arsyeed said:


> *I Just Got VISA GRANT ..........................YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Congrats


----------



## Amandasher77

Delighted to say , visa has been granted. 6 weeks from being lodged. I'm an offshore applicant with 65 points inc wa ss.Adelaide team 7. Over the moon, hope all you guys get yours very very soon. My lodge date was 14 august. Grant date 26 September! Which is my birthday, couldn't ask for a better present.


----------



## srikar

Amandasher77 said:


> Delighted to say , visa has been granted. 6 weeks from being lodged. I'm an offshore applicant with 65 points inc wa ss.Adelaide team 7. Over the moon, hope all you guys get yours very very soon. My lodge date was 14 august. Grant date 26 September! Which is my birthday, couldn't ask for a better present.


Belated Birthday Wishes and Congrats!!!!
All the best for your future.


----------



## Amandasher77

Delighted to say , visa has been granted. 6 weeks from being lodged. I'm an offshore applicant with 65 points inc wa ss.Adelaide team 7. Over the moon, hope all you guys get yours very very soon. My lodge date was 14 august. Grant date 26 September! Which is my birthday, couldn't ask for a better present. All docs front loaded, direct grant.


----------



## ruchkal

Amandasher77 said:


> Delighted to say , visa has been granted. 6 weeks from being lodged. I'm an offshore applicant with 65 points inc wa ss.Adelaide team 7. Over the moon, hope all you guys get yours very very soon. My lodge date was 14 august. Grant date 26 September! Which is my birthday, couldn't ask for a better present.


Wow... congratulations... Im pretty sure that this is the best birthday gift ever.... Wish you all the best for your new life in Oz..

What is your occupation code?


----------



## manubadboy

Amandasher77 said:


> Delighted to say , visa has been granted. 6 weeks from being lodged. I'm an offshore applicant with 65 points inc wa ss.Adelaide team 7. Over the moon, hope all you guys get yours very very soon. My lodge date was 14 august. Grant date 26 September! Which is my birthday, couldn't ask for a better present. All docs front loaded, direct grant.


Congrats my friend.. Truly the best present you could have possibly imagined right now..:car:


----------



## sandhuaman

Amandasher77 said:


> Delighted to say , visa has been granted. 6 weeks from being lodged. I'm an offshore applicant with 65 points inc wa ss.Adelaide team 7. Over the moon, hope all you guys get yours very very soon. My lodge date was 14 august. Grant date 26 September! Which is my birthday, couldn't ask for a better present. All docs front loaded, direct grant.


 congrats mate

from which country u belong dear?


----------



## sandhuaman

ambproject said:


> any applicant got co wo applied on 25 to 30 august


one person on other forum got co 

lodged date aug 21


----------



## Birender

Amandasher77 said:


> Delighted to say , visa has been granted. 6 weeks from being lodged. I'm an offshore applicant with 65 points inc wa ss.Adelaide team 7. Over the moon, hope all you guys get yours very very soon. My lodge date was 14 august. Grant date 26 September! Which is my birthday, couldn't ask for a better present.


Congratulations..  

What was your point score and how many points you claimed for your work ex?


----------



## Birender

sandhuaman said:


> one person on other forum got co
> 
> lodged date aug 21


190?


----------



## cfernandes

Hi All,
I need to connect with someone who is applying for ANZSCO 132111 and has cleared SS.

I need help a bit urgently to select the right jobs to be submitted.

Would really appreciate it if you could come forward and we could connect immediately.

Regards
C


----------



## mithu93ku

arsyeed said:


> *I Just Got VISA GRANT ..........................YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Congrats *arsyeed*! Was waiting for hearing good news from you! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum:


----------



## seanbp

cfernandes said:


> Hi All,
> I need to connect with someone who is applying for ANZSCO 132111 and has cleared SS.
> 
> I need help a bit urgently to select the right jobs to be submitted.
> 
> Would really appreciate it if you could come forward and we could connect immediately.
> 
> Regards
> C


Hi Cfernandes. I have cleared SS for ANZSCO 132111. How can i help.


----------



## mithu93ku

Amandasher77 said:


> Delighted to say , visa has been granted. 6 weeks from being lodged. I'm an offshore applicant with 65 points inc wa ss.Adelaide team 7. Over the moon, hope all you guys get yours very very soon. My lodge date was 14 august. Grant date 26 September! Which is my birthday, couldn't ask for a better present. All docs front loaded, direct grant.


Congrats *Amandasher77*! :cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## cfernandes

seanbp said:


> Hi Cfernandes. I have cleared SS for ANZSCO 132111. How can i help.


Buddy,

Can you inbox me your email address or phone no. We can connect.

My background is from a call centre/bpo industry and am currently an AVP operations. However, I got assessed and cleared for 132111. 

now, 132111 is a job meant clearly for Admin staff such as admin managers etc. I am confused about which jobs to select.

please help urgently, need to reply to the CO by 3rd oct.

Regards
C


----------



## sandhuaman

Birender said:


> 190?


yes mate.........190


----------



## seanbp

cfernandes said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Can you inbox me your email address or phone no. We can connect.
> 
> My background is from a call centre/bpo industry and am currently an AVP operations. However, I got assessed and cleared for 132111.
> 
> now, 132111 is a job meant clearly for Admin staff such as admin managers etc. I am confused about which jobs to select.
> 
> please help urgently, need to reply to the CO by 3rd oct.
> 
> Regards
> C


Can you inbox me your email address or phone no. We can connect.- HOW do i do this. I am new to the site. Just registered a day ago


----------



## amitso

Hi Guys,

Today I have called DIAC to check what is the status of the application, actually CO asked me some documents on 28th Aug which I have sent on 6th Sept. After that CO again asked professional documents on 12th. Which was sent on 17th. 

But today when I have called DIAC CO said she has not received the email. So I have forwarded the same eamil to CO today.

What is the way we can be sure that CO received my email? Can you please suggest when can I get the grant based on this scenario?

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## cfernandes

seanbp said:


> Can you inbox me your email address or phone no. We can connect.- HOW do i do this. I am new to the site. Just registered a day ago


Oh yes, I too can't seem to inbox you. are you on linkedin. I will connect with your full name if you can share that. Mine is celsus fernandes.

Regards
Celsus


----------



## Birender

sandhuaman said:


> yes mate.........190


Which other forums do you refer to?


----------



## seanbp

cfernandes said:


> Oh yes, I too can't seem to inbox you. are you on linkedin. I will connect with your full name if you can share that. Mine is celsus fernandes.
> 
> Regards
> Celsus


No Buddy. Not on linkedin


----------



## cfernandes

seanbp said:


> No Buddy. Not on linkedin


ok, then my no. 9820678898. I believe u can't give personal details here. But I need this information urgently. Please call Sean.


----------



## ramanj

amitso said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I have called DIAC to check what is the status of the application, actually CO asked me some documents on 28th Aug which I have sent on 6th Sept. After that CO again asked professional documents on 12th. Which was sent on 17th.
> 
> But today when I have called DIAC CO said she has not received the email. So I have forwarded the same eamil to CO today.
> 
> What is the way we can be sure that CO received my email? Can you please suggest when can I get the grant based on this scenario?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Hey can you please share the number u called and also what time u called? what was the call rate. I am going to call on Monday to check whether same is the case with my application.
May be you can upload docs in evisa page so that CO can view it from there.


----------



## amitso

ramanj said:


> Hey can you please share the number u called and also what time u called? what was the call rate. I am going to call on Monday to check whether same is the case with my application.
> May be you can upload docs in evisa page so that CO can view it from there.


+61 1300364613 is the number, but prepare to wait for 20 min. I dont know the call rate, it is a major confusion. Some people says it is 10rs/min from india, and some says as it is a premium number 100/min.

I suggest call little early, say 5:00 AM india time.

BTW your CO is from which team?


----------



## rockzstaa

*PR Granted*

Its Friday and Its Celebration Time ... Finally by the end of 11th week, My status was changed to GRANTED ... Now I am as happy as a Hippie in a bong field ...

No officer ever contacted me... 

(P.S. Hadn't been home for last 5 years... This Diwali will be different... I am going to sing all day "I am Coming Home...")


----------



## ramanj

amitso said:


> +61 1300364613 is the number, but prepare to wait for 20 min. I dont know the call rate, it is a major confusion. Some people says it is 10rs/min from india, and some says as it is a premium number 100/min.
> 
> I suggest call little early, say 5:00 AM india time.
> 
> BTW your CO is from which team?


Mine is Brisbane 34 initials PM. How much time it took for u and how much u ended up spending. I wanted some idea since my ph is prepaid one


----------



## cfernandes

cfernandes said:


> ok, then my no. 9820678898. I believe u can't give personal details here. But I need this information urgently. Please call Sean.


Alrernatively, if you are ok to share your no. I will call you. 

Regards
C


----------



## rahulmenda

alihasan said:


> Have you called DIAC to ask about the CO?





arsyeed said:


> *I Just Got VISA GRANT ..........................YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Congrats  Best of luck for you future


----------



## rahulmenda

Amandasher77 said:


> Delighted to say , visa has been granted. 6 weeks from being lodged. I'm an offshore applicant with 65 points inc wa ss.Adelaide team 7. Over the moon, hope all you guys get yours very very soon. My lodge date was 14 august. Grant date 26 September! Which is my birthday, couldn't ask for a better present. All docs front loaded, direct grant.


Congrats Best of luck for you future


----------



## rahulmenda

ahmedhasan said:


> Dear senior expats,
> 
> :argue: could someone advise me on the maximum duration for the visa 190.
> 
> the CO states that my visa approval referral to further assessment so please let me know what does it mean
> 
> I am dying to grant the Visa .
> 
> Isold my apartment furnture ,quit the works and sold my cars and ready to be there guys please help me :frusty:


Hi Ahmed, after lodging e-visa the general time period is 6 months. 

First CO is allotted to your case after 4-6 week of e-visa lodge, then he will be asking you to provide offshore experience documents, like bank statement showing you salary credit, payslip of claimed period, medical report and police clearance.

He will ask us to provide this docs in 28 days. after submitting if all is properly done without any pending, l co will take a decision for grant.

he may give u grant in 15 day or 1 month or 3 months or 6 moths it up to there wish. 

Few of my friends got with in one month after submitting medicals. In my case I got after 3 months. so keep as 6 months in you mind.

So be patience don't be panic . best of luck for ur future


----------



## akshay1229

amitso said:


> +61 1300364613 is the number, but prepare to wait for 20 min. I dont know the call rate, it is a major confusion. Some people says it is 10rs/min from india, and some says as it is a premium number 100/min.
> 
> I suggest call little early, say 5:00 AM india time.
> 
> BTW your CO is from which team?


I suggest that take a plan from nymgo website..its too cheap..around 90 Paisa per minute..

I was charged only 55 cents...


----------



## soumyasingh

rockzstaa said:


> Its Friday and Its Celebration Time ... Finally by the end of 11th week, My status was changed to GRANTED ... Now I am as happy as a Hippie in a bong field ...
> 
> No officer ever contacted me...
> 
> (P.S. Hadn't been home for last 5 years... This Diwali will be different... I am going to sing all day "I am Coming Home...")


Congrats dear


----------



## ruchkal

rahulmenda said:


> Hi Ahmed, after lodging e-visa the general time period is 6 months.
> 
> First CO is allotted to your case after 4-6 week of e-visa lodge, then he will be asking you to provide offshore experience documents, like bank statement showing you salary credit, payslip of claimed period, medical report and police clearance.
> 
> He will ask us to provide this docs in 28 days. after submitting if all is properly done without any pending, l co will take a decision for grant.
> 
> he may give u grant in 15 day or 1 month or 3 months or 6 moths it up to there wish.
> 
> Few of my friends got with in one month after submitting medicals. In my case I got after 3 months. so keep as 6 months in you mind.
> 
> So be patience don't be panic . best of luck for ur future


Rahulmenda and other seniors,

I have a small issue. I am not claiming points for working experience. I am getting a pay cheque and my salary is not directly debited to a bank account. I have presented the pay slips and EPF statement of Central bank of Sri Lanka. Will not having a bank statement cause a issue? :fear:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Hey guys.. hi. I have lodged th visa appln along with form 80 on 29th august 2013. Waiting for the co as well.. anyone here to ACT? usually how long does it take for th CO to be alloted? Any inputs to boost up the patience level pls..


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Rahulmenda and other seniors,
> 
> I have a small issue. I am not claiming points for working experience. I am getting a pay cheque and my salary is not directly debited to a bank account. I have presented the pay slips and EPF statement of Central bank of Sri Lanka. Will not having a bank statement cause a issue? :fear:
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi ruchkal.. Well, from what I think it should not be an issue at all.. Just to give you an example, I have a total work ex of more than 5 years but I am claiming only 4+ years because I dont have salary slips or Offer letter for those organizations and I have not submitted any docs for it.. Just mentioned them in form 80. So, I think as long as you are not claiming points for work experience you are good ..


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> Hi ruchkal.. Well, from what I think it should not be an issue at all.. Just to give you an example, I have a total work ex of more than 5 years but I am claiming only 4+ years because I dont have salary slips or Offer letter for those organizations and I have not submitted any docs for it.. Just mentioned them in form 80. So, I think as long as you are not claiming points for work experience you are good ..


Oh.. thank god.. Its a big relief... This always has been a headache for me... Thank you manubodboy for your prompt response...


----------



## needpr

PDHUNT said:


> Great News on the last Friday of the Grant Month ...:rockon:
> Many Congratulations mate.
> Welcome to the club.
> 
> Hang on guys and girls one more day left for the grants in month of September(Grant Month). So hope you get grant on Monday. :thumb:


Thanks Mate.


----------



## needpr

tds2013 said:


> so "havepr" you must be thrilled...congratulations buddy and partyyyyyy...


Definitely. I am havepr now. Thank you for all your wishes. Party is on. Come and join.


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Oh.. thank god.. Its a big relief... This always has been a headache for me... Thank you manubodboy for your prompt response...


No worries mate.. Remember you have to show all the proofs for what you have claimed in EOI.. :typing:
Don't worry mate.. We will definitely meet up in Sydney or Adelaide and have couple of beers one fine evening


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> No worries mate.. Remember you have to show all the proofs for what you have claimed in EOI.. :typing:
> Don't worry mate.. We will definitely meet up in Sydney or Adelaide and have couple of beers one fine evening


I have claimed points for age, degree, IELTS and SS.. ... Okay.. we will surely meetup in Oz for a drink.. :hand: ray2:ray2:


----------



## needpr

rockzstaa said:


> Its Friday and Its Celebration Time ... Finally by the end of 11th week, My status was changed to GRANTED ... Now I am as happy as a Hippie in a bong field ...
> 
> No officer ever contacted me...
> 
> (P.S. Hadn't been home for last 5 years... This Diwali will be different... I am going to sing all day "I am Coming Home...")


Awesome man.... Cheers. Have a blast this Diwali. God bless you with lots of happiness.


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> I have claimed points for age, degree, IELTS and SS.. ... Okay.. we will surely meetup in Oz for a drink.. :hand: ray2:ray2:


If you have all the relevant documents for these 3 things.. You should be getting the grant pretty soon.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## surinsin

terminator1 said:


> Thanks sunrisin for the reply. When i called up on last monday (23rd), the operator said that co has been assigned on 12th... however on asking about the name, she said that she can't disclose; i did not insist. She also said initial assessment has been done and co will contact if anything is needed and it may take 12 months to fully access your application.


I understand your situation right now. I understand that she will not disclose your CO name but as you know your team you can email your team with your TRN number, name, DOB, Passport number in subject line and in case you will get reply from your CO you will be able to know his/her details.

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> If you have all the relevant documents for these 3 things.. You should be getting the grant pretty soon.. :fingerscrossed:


I am applying through an agent. They do not allow me to frontload medical and PCC.. :frusty::frusty:

So praying to get a CO soon... :amen:


----------



## Birender

rockzstaa said:


> Its Friday and Its Celebration Time ... Finally by the end of 11th week, My status was changed to GRANTED ... Now I am as happy as a Hippie in a bong field ...
> 
> No officer ever contacted me...
> 
> (P.S. Hadn't been home for last 5 years... This Diwali will be different... I am going to sing all day "I am Coming Home...")


Congrats .. Are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## surinsin

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Guys, any idea if the routine check/security check is the last stage in order to finalize the visa. Means does it happens when every requirement has been met to provide the grant.
> 
> Appreciate your comment on this. :argue:


Oh Dear....In my case security check happened which was initiated in May and when I call my CO who was my 3rd CO told me that she is waiting for information from external agencies. 
4-5days before we got another email that she started assesing our application. So it seems they do initial assessment and then park the case aside and once they get the information from external agency, they pull the case and dont take much time after that. I guess hardly 4-5 days.

All the very best.

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> I am applying through an agent. They do not allow me to frontload medical and PCC.. :frusty::frusty:
> 
> So praying to get a CO soon... :amen:


You should have got a good agent my friend :snowball:.. I am also applying through an agent and She insisted that I front load all the docs.. She pushed me to get the medicals and PCC done.


----------



## amitso

amitso said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I have called DIAC to check what is the status of the application, actually CO asked me some documents on 28th Aug which I have sent on 6th Sept. After that CO again asked professional documents on 12th. Which was sent on 17th.
> 
> But today when I have called DIAC CO said she has not received the email. So I have forwarded the same eamil to CO today.
> 
> What is the way we can be sure that CO received my email? Can you please suggest when can I get the grant based on this scenario?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Guys, please help. I am worried again, for the email delivery. Can I give a call again after 2-3 days to CO?


----------



## amitso

Hello Seniors,

We send the documents to the team email id of the CO. Any idea how it reaches to CO?

Is there any direct email id we can have of CO which will insure the quick delivery?

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## srinu_srn

amitso said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> We send the documents to the team email id of the CO. Any idea how it reaches to CO?
> 
> Is there any direct email id we can have of CO which will insure the quick delivery?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Hi Amit,

While seeing your signature, your CO already contacted you right for additional docs? FOr that email itself you can reply. I think in that email your CO details like direct contact number will be there right?


----------



## Amandasher77

Birender said:


> Congratulations..
> 
> What was your point score and how many points you claimed for your work ex?


thank you 😄point score was 65, didn't claim any for work exp as I didn't want to complicate .
Age 30 points
Ielts 20 points
Diploma 10 points
Ss 5 points


----------



## ramanj

amitso said:


> Guys, please help. I am worried again, for the email delivery. Can I give a call again after 2-3 days to CO?


I think you may call CO after couple of days to check whether docs reached.
May be you will directly get the G mail on Monday


----------



## Amandasher77

ruchkal said:


> Wow... congratulations... Im pretty sure that this is the best birthday gift ever.... Wish you all the best for your new life in Oz..
> 
> What is your occupation code?


Thank you very much. It sure was the best present ever. My occupation is hairdresser


----------



## srinu_srn

srinu_srn said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> While seeing your signature, your CO already contacted you right for additional docs? FOr that email itself you can reply. I think in that email your CO details like direct contact number will be there right?


Otherwise if you don't have your direct CO contact, just call DIAC and inform about your case like initially my CO did not receive the files hence again I have sent. I would like to inform him the same and need confirmation whether he received or not like that. 

You have a purpose so operator might be help in getting your CO direct number or he will reach out to your CO and he may be inform.

All the best


----------



## Amandasher77

sandhuaman said:


> congrats mate
> 
> from which country u belong dear?


Thank you , I'm from ireland


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> I have claimed points for age, degree, IELTS and SS.. ... Okay.. we will surely meetup in Oz for a drink.. :hand: ray2:ray2:


If you didn't claim any points for experience, then how did you meet the pass mark that is 60 ?

Is it like this ?

Age =30
Degree=15
IELTS = 10
SS=5

Total = 60


----------



## felix2020

You attach the same document on your e-visa page as well. That way, your CO can always find it there even after the email is lost.


----------



## praveenreddy

manubadboy said:


> Yep Praveen.. I was quite surprised too.. Initially I thought I got CO allocated but then I was in sleep deprived state due to night shifts:frusty:
> I truly still hope its true but I have a feeling all those who frontload all the docs will be getting a direct grant if all goes well:fingerscrossed:
> All the best my friend.. Lets hope for the best..:typing:


Thank I manu I wish u best of luck too. Hope everything runs smoothly with all of us guys.


----------



## terminator1

surinsin said:


> I understand your situation right now. I understand that she will not disclose your CO name but as you know your team you can email your team with your TRN number, name, DOB, Passport number in subject line and in case you will get reply from your CO you will be able to know his/her details.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


Thanks suri for the inputs. I would wait some more time and see what happens.


----------



## Steyn

I got positive ACS assessment in Dec 2012 through RPL where all of my experience was acknowledged and accepted. However, two weeks back NSW asked me to reduce my experience in EOI as they thought new ACS rules do affect old format. The same was done and then I got NSW SS approval.

My agent lodged the application the other day and in that he mentioned all of my experience as relevant to my occupation. When i asked him that shouldn't this be consistent with the EOI i.e. reduced experience. He told me that he had done it on purpose and the reason he had done it this way was that he thought the CO might further reduce the already reduced experience unknowingly.

He says that experience in application might not be consistent with EOI but it is with ACS. So if CO deducts the experience that will make it consistent with EOI

Just wanted to know if this is reasonable enough?


----------



## felix2020

Steyn said:


> I got positive ACS assessment in Dec 2012 through RPL where all of my experience was acknowledged and accepted. However, two weeks back NSW asked me to reduce my experience in EOI as they thought new ACS rules do affect old format. The same was done and then I got NSW SS approval.
> 
> My agent lodged the application the other day and in that he mentioned all of my experience as relevant to my occupation. When i asked him that shouldn't this be consistent with the EOI i.e. reduced experience. He told me that he had done it on purpose and the reason he had done it this way was that he thought the CO might further reduce the already reduced experience unknowingly.
> 
> He says that experience in application might not be consistent with EOI but it is with ACS. So if CO deducts the experience that will make it consistent with EOI
> 
> Just wanted to know if this is reasonable enough?



It makes sense. DIAC clearly mentions that evidence shown must be *equal to or higher* than points claimed on EOI.


----------



## felix2020

Did you send any work experience documents to your CO even though you didn't claim points for it ?


----------



## felix2020

Amandasher77 said:


> Thank you very much. It sure was the best present ever. My occupation is hairdresser


Did you send any work experience documents to your CO even though you didn't claim any points for it ?


----------



## arsyeed

hi friends ,

*who has visa grant today for WA ?*


----------



## abhaytomar

PDHUNT said:


> Great News on the last Friday of the Grant Month ...:rockon:
> Many Congratulations mate.
> Welcome to the club.
> 
> Hang on guys and girls one more day left for the grants in month of September(Grant Month). So hope you get grant on Monday. :thumb:


Hi,

Cograts for your grant and good luck for your job hunt there...

I am also assigned with Team 8 Adelaide, who was your CO?


----------



## kmann

Many cngratulatnzzzzzzz to all the lucky ones who got grant today  and best of luck to those wating for the grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## EE-India

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> Hey guys.. hi. I have lodged th visa appln along with form 80 on 29th august 2013. Waiting for the co as well.. anyone here to ACT? usually how long does it take for th CO to be alloted? Any inputs to boost up the patience level pls..


Hi 

Welcome to the forum , what is your occupation and visa class applied ?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Congratulations to mudgalvarun, ANZ, arsyeed, Amandasher77

Have a great weekend guys


----------



## jogiyogi

*Routine Check*



jogiyogi said:


> Hi Guys, any idea if the routine check/security check is the last stage in order to finalize the visa. Means does it happen when every requirement has been met to provide the grant.
> 
> Appreciate your comment on this.





surinsin said:


> Oh Dear....In my case security check happened which was initiated in May and when I call my CO who was my 3rd CO told me that she is waiting for information from external agencies.
> 4-5days before we got another email that she started assesing our application. So it seems they do initial assessment and then park the case aside and once they get the information from external agency, they pull the case and dont take much time after that. I guess hardly 4-5 days.
> 
> All the very best.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


Thanks Suri, May I know your occupation code pls?
Mine is just routine check which was started in April 2013 and till date it is going on. Mine is taking some more time, most probably it is for two countries (India and UAE).

But every day is a scary day. Don't know what would happen?


----------



## AM

yes sowmya

i am also from ACT. waiting for CO allocation


----------



## Simple99

ruchkal said:


> Rahulmenda and other seniors,
> 
> I have a small issue. I am not claiming points for working experience. I am getting a pay cheque and my salary is not directly debited to a bank account. I have presented the pay slips and EPF statement of Central bank of Sri Lanka. Will not having a bank statement cause a issue? :fear:
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i guess that you dont need to provide if you will NOT claim points for experience.

How ever if you really need bandk statement, just request from particular bank. i did same thing.


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> We send the documents to the team email id of the CO. Any idea how it reaches to CO?
> 
> Is there any direct email id we can have of CO which will insure the quick delivery?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Hello *amitso*,

There is no reason not to get your email by CO. However, there are some issues you have to maintain in your e-mail Subject:
1) Case officer Name
2) Your TRN and File Number
3) Your Full Name

If you missed these things, Your CO might unable to identify your e-mail. 
-There is no direct e-mail id for CO.
- I don't see any reason behind you not to get Golden E-mail within this coming week. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Simple99

*
Congratzz.. mudgalvarun, ANZ, arsyeed, Amandasher77

HOPE THIS IS A ONE OF GREATE WEEKEND YOU EVER HAD  *


----------



## batels

*Also waiting for co*

Just saw the thread,applied at the begining of august,still no co.


----------



## dreamComeTrue

Hi All,
I was a silent observer of this forum. I am very thankful to the senor expats like mithu,rockey balboa,rahul menda and everyone else who helped me to remain calm and composed during all the moments of frustrations and hope while waiting for the Golden email.
Today everything came to a sweet end when my Agent called me today morning 27th sepetember and told that I have been granted with Visa.

Actually I decided yesterday to call DIAC at any cost to enquire about status my subclass 190 visa application since I was not getting any information about CO allocation.

The operator told me that CO is working on my application so please wait. And today the moment came and I got grant without CO requesting form 80. 

I am really feeing that I am walking on moon.

Here are my timelines for reference :

1. ACS : November 2012 (Old format)
2. NSW SS Application : 4th feb 2013
3. SS Approval : 2nd July 2013
4. Visa Lodgement : 13th July 2013
5. Medical : 18th July 2013
6. Grant : 27th Septemner 2013.

CO TEAM : Adelaide Team 2


----------



## mithu93ku

dreamComeTrue said:


> Hi All,
> I was a silent observer of this forum. I am very thankful to the senor expats like mithu,rockey balboa,rahul menda and everyone else who helped me to remain calm and composed during all the moments of frustrations and hope while waiting for the Golden email.
> Today everything came to a sweet end when my Agent called me today morning 27th sepetember and told that I have been granted with Visa.
> 
> Actually I decided yesterday to call DIAC at any cost to enquire about status my subclass 190 visa application since I was not getting any information about CO allocation.
> 
> The operator told me that CO is working on my application so please wait. And today the moment came and I got grant without CO requesting form 80.
> 
> I am really feeing that I am walking on moon.
> 
> Here are my timelines for reference :
> 
> 1. ACS : November 2012 (Old format)
> 2. NSW SS Application : 4th feb 2013
> 3. SS Approval : 2nd July 2013
> 4. Visa Lodgement : 13th July 2013
> 5. Medical : 18th July 2013
> 6. Grant : 27th Septemner 2013.
> 
> CO TEAM : Adelaide Team 2


Congrats *dreamComeTrue*. First post with Golden E-mail!? 
:clap2::clap2::clap2 ::cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :drum: :drum: :drum:


----------



## anshuashu

dear seniors,

its been 2 mnths for my file logement and 1 month for my CO allocation but still no response from DIAC...my agent says dat, may be dere are chances of telephonic enquiry..did anyone (except Rahul Menda) get d enquiry call or cross check enquiry between employer n employee...

please revert back asap!!


----------



## itisme

*Medicals in Mumbai*

Can any one who got medicals done from Mumbai suggest which clinic is better for Medicals? We have Lilavathi, Rele and CDC as options in Mumbai. 
Please suggest if any one has preferences among these.


----------



## alihasan

batels said:


> just saw the thread,applied at the begining of august,still no co.


189?


----------



## felix2020

batels said:


> Just saw the thread,applied at the begining of august,still no co.


CO may be there. It's difficult to tell until he notifies you or you call them to find out.


----------



## arsyeed

Simple99 said:


> *
> Congratzz.. mudgalvarun, ANZ, arsyeed, Amandasher77
> 
> HOPE THIS IS A ONE OF GREATE WEEKEND YOU EVER HAD  *


Thanks ......................dear


----------



## arsyeed

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Congratulations to mudgalvarun, ANZ, arsyeed, Amandasher77
> 
> Have a great weekend guys


thanks


----------



## saisdtx

dreamComeTrue said:


> Hi All,
> I was a silent observer of this forum. I am very thankful to the senor expats like mithu,rockey balboa,rahul menda and everyone else who helped me to remain calm and composed during all the moments of frustrations and hope while waiting for the Golden email.
> Today everything came to a sweet end when my Agent called me today morning 27th sepetember and told that I have been granted with Visa.
> 
> Actually I decided yesterday to call DIAC at any cost to enquire about status my subclass 190 visa application since I was not getting any information about CO allocation.
> 
> The operator told me that CO is working on my application so please wait. And today the moment came and I got grant without CO requesting form 80.
> 
> I am really feeing that I am walking on moon.
> 
> Here are my timelines for reference :
> 
> 1. ACS : November 2012 (Old format)
> 2. NSW SS Application : 4th feb 2013
> 3. SS Approval : 2nd July 2013
> 4. Visa Lodgement : 13th July 2013
> 5. Medical : 18th July 2013
> 6. Grant : 27th Septemner 2013.
> 
> CO TEAM : Adelaide Team 2


:tea::cheer2::lalala: CONGRATS DCM!!!!!


----------



## alihasan

Let's hope Monday brings in a lot of grants :-D


----------



## Firetoy

Yeah Alihasan, let's hope that!


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

EE-India said:


> Hi
> 
> Welcome to the forum , what is your occupation and visa class applied ?


Thanks applied for 190 visa for th marketing specialist occupation..


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

aravindhmohan said:


> yes sowmya
> 
> i am also from ACT. waiting for CO allocation


Thats so nice to know someone from ACT . When was your application lodged?


----------



## imugly

Hi all, I got mail from CO yesterday Friday, 18:30 Australia time, Adelaide team 6. Asking for more docs, Form 80, Photo + Payslip, Bankstatement. Any one experience with team 6 ? I was quite confident with my Employment certificate but it seems they want more concrete info on employment than a piece of paper saying I have such years of experience. Anyone provided bankstatements ? do you need to provide each year 1 bankstatement or you need to provide all everymonth from past to now ?


----------



## AM

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> Thats so nice to know someone from ACT . When was your application lodged?


aug 29. waiting for co


----------



## ashish3116

dreamComeTrue said:


> Hi All,
> I was a silent observer of this forum. I am very thankful to the senor expats like mithu,rockey balboa,rahul menda and everyone else who helped me to remain calm and composed during all the moments of frustrations and hope while waiting for the Golden email.
> Today everything came to a sweet end when my Agent called me today morning 27th sepetember and told that I have been granted with Visa.
> 
> Actually I decided yesterday to call DIAC at any cost to enquire about status my subclass 190 visa application since I was not getting any information about CO allocation.
> 
> The operator told me that CO is working on my application so please wait. And today the moment came and I got grant without CO requesting form 80.
> 
> I am really feeing that I am walking on moon.
> 
> Here are my timelines for reference :
> 
> 1. ACS : November 2012 (Old format)
> 2. NSW SS Application : 4th feb 2013
> 3. SS Approval : 2nd July 2013
> 4. Visa Lodgement : 13th July 2013
> 5. Medical : 18th July 2013
> 6. Grant : 27th Septemner 2013.
> 
> CO TEAM : Adelaide Team 2


Congratulations and all the very best !!


----------



## ram2013

Hi ,

Anyone from adelaide team 8?

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ruchkal

felix2020 said:


> If you didn't claim any points for experience, then how did you meet the pass mark that is 60 ?
> 
> Is it like this ?
> 
> Age =30
> Degree=15
> IELTS = 10
> SS=5
> 
> Total = 60


Yea Felix.. That's the way I got marks.. So, can unavailability of bank statements cause a problem?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

dreamComeTrue said:


> Hi All,
> I was a silent observer of this forum. I am very thankful to the senor expats like mithu,rockey balboa,rahul menda and everyone else who helped me to remain calm and composed during all the moments of frustrations and hope while waiting for the Golden email.
> Today everything came to a sweet end when my Agent called me today morning 27th sepetember and told that I have been granted with Visa.
> 
> Actually I decided yesterday to call DIAC at any cost to enquire about status my subclass 190 visa application since I was not getting any information about CO allocation.
> 
> The operator told me that CO is working on my application so please wait. And today the moment came and I got grant without CO requesting form 80.
> 
> I am really feeing that I am walking on moon.
> 
> Here are my timelines for reference :
> 
> 1. ACS : November 2012 (Old format)
> 2. NSW SS Application : 4th feb 2013
> 3. SS Approval : 2nd July 2013
> 4. Visa Lodgement : 13th July 2013
> 5. Medical : 18th July 2013
> 6. Grant : 27th Septemner 2013.
> 
> CO TEAM : Adelaide Team 2


Congrats Mate :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## dreamComeTrue

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Congrats Mate :cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks Chinnu and all for their good wishes.


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Can anybody tell me, what is the Second Applicants cost/ 2nd Installment. I am 190 applicant. I saw Immi.gov website $4885 but my agent says $7000. Which one is correct??


----------



## Liz21

simmi_mahmud said:


> Can anybody tell me, what is the Second Applicants cost/ 2nd Installment. I am 190 applicant. I saw Immi.gov website $4885 but my agent says $7000. Which one is correct??


Do you mean the fees should be paid for the secondary applicant for not meeting the functional english ?


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Liz21 said:


> Do you mean the fees should be paid for the secondary applicant for not meeting the functional english ?


yes. how much it would cost? my husband is unwilling to seat for IELTS.


----------



## srikar

simmi_mahmud said:


> yes. how much it would cost? my husband is unwilling to seat for IELTS.


Around 4200 AUD


----------



## expatdude

simmi_mahmud said:


> Can anybody tell me, what is the Second Applicants cost/ 2nd Installment. I am 190 applicant. I saw Immi.gov website $4885 but my agent says $7000. Which one is correct??


You can see here are the prices detail

Visa Pricing Estimator

Your concerned link is this --> http://www.immi.gov.au/fees-charges/_pdf/visa-pricing-table.pdf

You are right the 2nd Installment is $4890.


Details are 

1st installment (per applicant)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
base applicant - $3520
additional applicant 18+ $3520/2 = $1760
additional applicant <18 years $1760/2 = $880

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

2nd installment (per applicant)
--------------------------------------
---> $4890
--------------------------------------
Hope i have answered your concerns so that you can argue with your agent. However i ll need my fee  which is --> only prays for my grant thanks


----------



## akshay1229

ram2013 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Anyone from adelaide team 8?
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


hey..how did u got that u have assigned CO?
Did CO do any kind of communication to you after got assigned?

your answer is important to me bcz, i called DIAC and got to know that CO is assigned to me on 5th sept. and I am also waiting that he/she communicates to me for PCC letter. He never contacted me.


----------



## expatdude

akshay1229 said:


> hey..how did u got that u have assigned CO?
> Did CO do any kind of communication to you after got assigned?
> 
> your answer is important to me bcz, i called DIAC and got to know that CO is assigned to me on 5th sept. and I am also waiting that he/she communicates to me for PCC letter. He never contacted me.


If you have done medical and pcc then you do not need to worry i have seen many grants with out CO assignments as well ( logically CO will be there in the back-end ).


----------



## akshay1229

expatdude said:


> If you have done medical and pcc then you do not need to worry i have seen many grants with out CO assignments as well ( logically CO will be there in the back-end ).


PCC issuing authority is asking for CO referral letter.


----------



## Liz21

simmi_mahmud said:


> yes. how much it would cost? my husband is unwilling to seat for IELTS.


Its 4885 AUD .ask ur agent on what basis they asking 7000AUD.


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> Yea Felix.. That's the way I got marks.. So, can unavailability of bank statements cause a problem?


You don't need bank statements. You only need:

1. Proof of age : Birth certificate

2. Proof of qualification: Degrees and transcripts

3. Proof of skill assessment

4. IELTS certificates.


----------



## felix2020

simmi_mahmud said:


> Can anybody tell me, what is the Second Applicants cost/ 2nd Installment. I am 190 applicant. I saw Immi.gov website $4885 but my agent says $7000. Which one is correct??


Is it only one applicant ? Does he/she have functional English ? If she/he has functional English, the price is nil, if not, it is 4885. 

If I were you, I would call DIAC direct and find out. It's not difficult and DIAC operators are helpful.


----------



## akshay1229

ram2013 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Anyone from adelaide team 8?
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon



hey..how did u got that u have assigned CO?
Did CO do any kind of communication to you after got assigned?

your answer is important to me bcz, i called DIAC and got to know that CO is assigned to me on 5th sept. and I am also waiting that he/she communicates to me for PCC letter. He never contacted me.


----------



## felix2020

Liz21 said:


> Its 4885 AUD .ask ur agent on what basis they asking 7000AUD.


It's the actual fee + agent fee


----------



## amitso

ram2013 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Anyone from adelaide team 8?
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


Hi Ram,

I am from T8, what is your CO initials? I have submitted docs on 17th, but CO says she has not received, so I have sent again yesterday.

Thanks 

Amit


----------



## ahmedhasan

rahulmenda said:


> Hi Ahmed, after lodging e-visa the general time period is 6 months.
> 
> First CO is allotted to your case after 4-6 week of e-visa lodge, then he will be asking you to provide offshore experience documents, like bank statement showing you salary credit, payslip of claimed period, medical report and police clearance.
> 
> He will ask us to provide this docs in 28 days. after submitting if all is properly done without any pending, l co will take a decision for grant.
> 
> he may give u grant in 15 day or 1 month or 3 months or 6 moths it up to there wish.
> 
> Few of my friends got with in one month after submitting medicals. In my case I got after 3 months. so keep as 6 months in you mind.
> 
> So be patience don't be panic . best of luck for ur future


Thanks alot Bro,

I have no other option only to wait the grant

Hope my case will be finish within minimum period

thanks to encourage me 

regards


----------



## Liz21

felix2020 said:


> It's the actual fee + agent fee


very true, if it so, so greedy ah


----------



## Aparwar

Simple99 said:


> Hi Exparts, I need to know are we getting BOTH medicare and Centerlink ?( i am under 190 PR ) ======================= in my grant mention medicare OR centerlink.. Your entitlements to government services You may be able to access a range of services offered by the Australian Government such as benefits from Centrelink or Medicare. The department of Human Services delivers a range of social and health-related payments and services. Further information about the range of services that may be available to you and your eligibility to access them is available at Australian Government Department of Human Services =================== can any one clarify this please... __________________


Centerlink is the authority that offers Medicare and child care benefits, child care rebate apart from other entitlements that you may be eligible for from time to time. There are various schemes that permanent residents and citizens can claim benefits under. Please go through their website for extensive details.


----------



## dwh.ramana

*Grant Notification*

I got a grant on Friday, just have seen now as I am hospitalized on friday.

I cant believe this........thanks all the mates for the support.


----------



## srikar

dwh.ramana said:


> I got a grant on Friday, just have seen now as I am hospitalized on friday.
> 
> I cant believe this........thanks all the mates for the support.


Congrats Ramana!!!!!!
Recover soon and have a blast.
All the best for your future.
Please update your timelines in Signature.


----------



## Sujith singh

Hi ankita have u got case officer allocated?


----------



## mohkam

Simple99 said:


> Hi Exparts,
> 
> I need to know are we getting *BOTH medicare and Centerlink *?( i am under 190 PR )
> 
> =======================
> in my grant mention medicare OR centerlink..
> 
> Your entitlements to government services
> You may be able to access a range of services offered by the Australian Government such as
> benefits from Centrelink or Medicare. The department of Human Services delivers a range of
> social and health-related payments and services. Further information about the range of services
> that may be available to you and your eligibility to access them is available at
> Australian Government Department of Human Services
> 
> ===================
> 
> 
> can any one clarify this please...
> __________________


Medicare is one of the services offered by Centrelink.... As a new arrival PR you will be entitled for most Family assistance services like Childcare benefits and rebates, Family tax rebate ....... Most other benefits have a waiting period of 2 years before you are eligible for... 

Hopefully, you will be in a position of a "tax-payer" rather than a "benefit-receiver" 

All the best for you and your family


----------



## dwh.ramana

*timelines*

thank you very much.

My timelines:

EOI ---Apr 12-2013
Invitation: July 15th -2013
Visa lodged - July 31st - 2013
CO Assigned - 23rd Sept - 2013 (Brisbane 33 Team)
CO Contacted - 24th
extrea Documents submitted - 25th Sept 2013
Grant - 27th Sept 2013


----------



## ruchkal

felix2020 said:


> You don't need bank statements. You only need:
> 
> 1. Proof of age : Birth certificate
> 
> 2. Proof of qualification: Degrees and transcripts
> 
> 3. Proof of skill assessment
> 
> 4. IELTS certificates.


Thanks a lot Felix....ray2:ray2:


----------



## MMD09

imugly said:


> Hi all, I got mail from CO yesterday Friday, 18:30 Australia time, Adelaide team 6. Asking for more docs, Form 80, Photo + Payslip, Bankstatement. Any one experience with team 6 ? I was quite confident with my Employment certificate but it seems they want more concrete info on employment than a piece of paper saying I have such years of experience. Anyone provided bankstatements ? do you need to provide each year 1 bankstatement or you need to provide all everymonth from past to now ?


Did you get your experience assessed? I guess, with accointabts, you can get your experiences assessed by by the same authority that does your skill assessment...


----------



## MMD09

aravindhmohan said:


> aug 29. waiting for co


Aug 25... Called a couple of days ago and got a standard response "it could take Upto 8 weeks"...


----------



## MMD09

imugly said:


> Hi all, I got mail from CO yesterday Friday, 18:30 Australia time, Adelaide team 6. Asking for more docs, Form 80, Photo + Payslip, Bankstatement. Any one experience with team 6 ? I was quite confident with my Employment certificate but it seems they want more concrete info on employment than a piece of paper saying I have such years of experience. Anyone provided bankstatements ? do you need to provide each year 1 bankstatement or you need to provide all everymonth from past to now ?


Also, why form 80? Not sure what it is it if I need to front load it before CO requests for it...


----------



## kmann

I was wondering if one get 190 VISA then the obligation to stay in the sponsored state for 2 years lies for the first two years only or the person can stay for any 2 years in the sponsored state with in time period of the 5 years !!!


----------



## kmann

Where all the september applicants gone 
Hows every one doing !!!


----------



## itsmeganesh

kmann said:


> I was wondering if one get 190 VISA then the obligation to stay in the sponsored state for 2 years lies for the first two years only or the person can stay for any 2 years in the sponsored state with in time period of the 5 years !!!



First two years


----------



## sre375

dwh.ramana said:


> thank you very much.
> 
> My timelines:
> 
> EOI ---Apr 12-2013
> Invitation: July 15th -2013
> Visa lodged - July 31st - 2013
> CO Assigned - 23rd Sept - 2013 (Brisbane 33 Team)
> CO Contacted - 24th
> extrea Documents submitted - 25th Sept 2013
> Grant - 27th Sept 2013


Congrats dude!!


----------



## Malik.Yasir

itsmeganesh said:


> First two years


Hi Friend , A quick Question, you applied on 10th august, did you get direct grant? or co allocation befor and requested you some documents?

thanks :lock1:

I applied on 18th aug , all docs front loaded , medical also done


----------



## itsmeganesh

Malik.Yasir said:


> Hi Friend , A quick Question, you applied on 10th august, did you get direct grant? or co allocation befor and requested you some documents?
> 
> thanks :lock1:
> 
> I applied on 18th aug , all docs front loaded , medical also done


Yes they ask Birth Certificate and PCC, 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1515.html#post1846817


----------



## roposh

kmann said:


> Where all the september applicants gone
> Hows every one doing !!!


September Applicants are very much here. Keeping an eye on the forum. Watching July and August applicants getting their grants and thinking when would our time come


----------



## Liz21

itsmeganesh said:


> Yes they ask Birth Certificate and PCC,
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1515.html#post1846817


Hi 
Did they ask birth certificate for secondary applicant?


----------



## kmann

roposh said:


> September Applicants are very much here. Keeping an eye on the forum. Watching July and August applicants getting their grants and thinking when would our time come


Nice to c u around  Our time will come soon as well. I guess DIAC is working fast now clearing all backlogs :fingerscrossed: 

All the best and my best wishes are with you 

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## kmann

itsmeganesh said:


> First two years


What if a person dont stay for first 2 years and rather stay 1 year after landing in OZ. Will it have any effect on citizenship at later stage any idea !!!


----------



## ruchkal

kmann said:


> Where all the september applicants gone
> Hows every one doing !!!


We are here praying :grouphug:... Eagerly waiting till July and August applicants get visa and the time comes for us... out:


----------



## Malik.Yasir

Liz21 said:


> Hi
> Did they ask birth certificate for secondary applicant?


Well I attached Mine, wife's and daughter's Birth certificate also their national identity documents.


----------



## Liz21

Malik.Yasir said:


> Well I attached Mine, wife's and daughter's Birth certificate also their national identity documents.


Thanks for the reply.friends Please advise , is birth cert mandatory for secondary applicant?


----------



## Malik.Yasir

Liz21 said:


> Thanks for the reply.friends Please advise , is birth cert mandatory for secondary applicant?



I dont see it for Spouse but if you have a child YES.. for children you need to..

Also 190 doc checklist its not asking for spouse birth certificate.


----------



## Liz21

Malik.Yasir said:


> I dont see it for Spouse but if you have a child YES.. for children you need to..
> 
> Also 190 doc checklist its not asking for spouse birth certificate.


t

Ok , thx Malik


----------



## shyam

Guys,

A question, do the status of the attached documents change beyond "Received" on the evisa page before getting the Grant?
If yes what was the status for them when the grant was issued?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> A question, do the status of the attached documents change beyond "Received" on the evisa page before getting the Grant?
> If yes what was the status for them when the grant was issued?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


the attachment checklist has gone after visa granted ! Only attachment provided list exist till now!


----------



## itsmeganesh

kmann said:


> What if a person dont stay for first 2 years and rather stay 1 year after landing in OZ. Will it have any effect on citizenship at later stage any idea !!!


You need to ask State to do so


----------



## itsmeganesh

Liz21 said:


> Thanks for the reply.friends Please advise , is birth cert mandatory for secondary applicant?



Yes Birth Certificate is mandatory for all applicant. If not available then you can provide School/College leaving certificate. it should have birth date mentioned (document must be translated in English if not). 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1530.html#post1858250


----------



## shyam

mithu93ku said:


> the attachment checklist has gone after visa granted ! Only attachment provided list exist till now!


Thanks for the reply mithu. What is the status of the one that are visible now?


----------



## shyam

kmann said:


> What if a person dont stay for first 2 years and rather stay 1 year after landing in OZ. Will it have any effect on citizenship at later stage any idea !!!


Yes, everything counts while getting Citizenship. From what i know we can stay accumulated 2 years in any span of time before applying Citizenship. I suggest you get confirmation from Immigration directly once in Aus.


----------



## batels

*190*



alihasan said:


> 189?


190


----------



## mithu93ku

shyam said:


> Thanks for the reply mithu. What is the status of the one that are visible now?


Only change I can see in the attachment provided list that is beside Health evidence.....* BF*.
Rest are same as i observed ..... my uploaded documents names!


----------



## batels

*sorry got them confused*



alihasan said:


> 189?


yeah - 189.
Is the waiting period different between the two?


----------



## Liz21

itsmeganesh said:


> Yes Birth Certificate is mandatory for all applicant. If not available then you can provide School/College leaving certificate. it should have birth date mentioned (document must be translated in English if not).
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/122549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1530.html#post1858250


Thanks ganesh


----------



## shyam

mithu93ku said:


> Only change I can see in the attachment provided list that is beside Health evidence.....* BF*.
> Rest are same as i observed ..... my uploaded documents names!


Thanks mithu. 
Sorry if i missed it or if i got it wrong. But, do you say there is not status besides the names?


----------



## vinnie88

jogiyogi said:


> Thanks Suri, May I know your occupation code pls?
> Mine is just routine check which was started in April 2013 and till date it is going on. Mine is taking some more time, most probably it is for two countries (India and UAE).
> 
> But every day is a scary day. Don't know what would happen?



I highly doubt that international travel plays any role in the timing of your security checks...unless you have been to some really really High Risk countries, or have had occupations within the defense sector.


----------



## Visa for me

vinnie88 said:


> I highly doubt that international travel plays any role in the timing of your security checks...unless you have been to some really really High Risk countries, or have had occupations within the defense sector.


Agree


----------



## felix2020

batels said:


> yeah - 189.
> Is the waiting period different between the two?


190 is on priority 3 and 189 is on priority 4. CO allocation is 5 weeks for 190 and 8 weeks for 189.


----------



## kmann

shyam said:


> Yes, everything counts while getting Citizenship. From what i know we can stay accumulated 2 years in any span of time before applying Citizenship. I suggest you get confirmation from Immigration directly once in Aus.


Thanks a lot Shyam. All the best with ur grant....My best wishes with you 

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## batels

oh,i had no idea. Thanks!


----------



## shift_move

dwh.ramana said:


> I got a grant on Friday, just have seen now as I am hospitalized on friday. I cant believe this........thanks all the mates for the support.


Congratulations.


----------



## smtouseef

kmann said:


> Nice to c u around  Our time will come soon as well. I guess DIAC is working fast now clearing all backlogs :fingerscrossed:
> 
> All the best and my best wishes are with you
> 
> Cheers,
> Karan


Hi Karan, 
Good to hear from you !!! It's a wait and watch situation for all of us !!!
unless some of us gets a CO allocated !!!!! And we start asking when? What? How?


----------



## Hasnain

Hello

Suggest me kindly that how much time it will take after medicals to get the grant?
Is my medical and police clearance date linked with grant and first arrival in Australia?

Congrats to all who have already got the grant...........


----------



## Hasnain

Hello

Suggest me kindly that how much time it will take after medicals to get the grant?
Is my medical and police clearance date linked with grant and first arrival in Australia?
My CO is "L" Team 34. kindly share if anyone had exprience with her.

Congrats to all who have already got the grant...........


----------



## Hasnain

My team 34 CO "L". Kindly share if anyone had experience dealing with her.
Does she reply emails and answers phone calls in approprate manner?

Kindly share...


----------



## Visa for me

Hasnain said:


> Hello
> 
> Suggest me kindly that how much time it will take after medicals to get the grant?
> Is my medical and police clearance date linked with grant and first arrival in Australia?
> 
> Congrats to all who have already got the grant...........


It's not linked to submission to police clearance or the medical. Each case is different. On average I believe total processing time from submission is about 12 weeks but someone here can correct me on that.


----------



## miteshm82

Liz21 said:


> Thanks for the reply.friends Please advise , is birth cert mandatory for secondary applicant?


Yes, In my case my CO has just asked for it.


----------



## abhaytomar

Hasnain said:


> Hello
> 
> Suggest me kindly that how much time it will take after medicals to get the grant?
> Is my medical and police clearance date linked with grant and first arrival in Australia?
> 
> Congrats to all who have already got the grant...........


Hi,
Did your CO ask you to go for Medical & PCC? if so then your grant will be there in a month of time provided you have submitted all the documents (Not sure for the security checks in high risk countries). DIAC tells everyone that VISA processing will take 12 months from the day of submission just to be on a safer side.

Yes Medical and Police Clearance dates are linked to your first arrival in Australia, the arrival date must be within the validity of Medical and PCC date.

Thanks


----------



## ram2013

akshay1229 said:


> hey..how did u got that u have assigned CO? Did CO do any kind of communication to you after got assigned? your answer is important to me bcz, i called DIAC and got to know that CO is assigned to me on 5th sept. and I am also waiting that he/she communicates to me for PCC letter. He never contacted me.


I received email from CO that the application is under his consideration.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ram2013

amitso said:


> Hi Ram, I am from T8, what is your CO initials? I have submitted docs on 17th, but CO says she has not received, so I have sent again yesterday. Thanks Amit


EV from team 8.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## kmann

smtouseef said:


> Hi Karan,
> Good to hear from you !!! It's a wait and watch situation for all of us !!!
> unless some of us gets a CO allocated !!!!! And we start asking when? What? How?


yes right, I guess probably from mid of october we'll start hearing from CO's or direct grants for some may be


----------



## tschaudry

Hasnain said:


> Hello
> 
> Suggest me kindly that how much time it will take after medicals to get the grant?
> Is my medical and police clearance date linked with grant and first arrival in Australia?
> My CO is "L" Team 34. kindly share if anyone had exprience with her.
> 
> Congrats to all who have already got the grant...........


1. time it will take after medicals to get the grant
no definite time. time depends upon visa type and nationality. security clearance takes more time.

2.Is my medical and police clearance date linked with grant and first arrival in Australia?
first arrival date will be medical or police clearance date, whichever is earlier.


----------



## mithu93ku

shyam said:


> Thanks mithu.
> Sorry if i missed it or if i got it wrong. But, do you say there is not status besides the names?


Hello *shyam*,
Only one change i this whole list, I have already mentioned and that is besides the "health evidence" ..... *BF*.


----------



## joejohn

dwh.ramana said:


> thank you very much.
> 
> My timelines:
> 
> EOI ---Apr 12-2013
> Invitation: July 15th -2013
> Visa lodged - July 31st - 2013
> CO Assigned - 23rd Sept - 2013 (Brisbane 33 Team)
> CO Contacted - 24th
> extrea Documents submitted - 25th Sept 2013
> Grant - 27th Sept 2013


Congratulations!!


----------



## mothermary

i am planing to migrate to australia under the job -Software tester. i have no idea how long normally the procces takes. anyone can help me?


----------



## akshay1229

mothermary said:


> i am planing to migrate to australia under the job -Software tester. i have no idea how long normally the procces takes. anyone can help me?


for that, U have to appear for IELTS (min. 6 bands in each module), then skill assessment with relevant skill assessing authority (in your case, it would be ACS),
then you must have 60 points in order to apply for EOI and visa..

refer skillselect.gov.au for details of procedure and pass marks..

any other query will be solved here..


----------



## shift_move

mothermary said:


> i am planing to migrate to australia under the job -Software tester. i have no idea how long normally the procces takes. anyone can help me?


Well, spend some time to do your home work and come up with specific questions that you might have as opposed to assuming people will give you all the info that you need to know. 


We are happy to help but not at this level I guess.


----------



## delhi78

Hello everyone....anybody with selfemployed case...


----------



## anshuashu

hi ram2013, 

did u get d enquiry call from DIAC? m also d july applicant n CO allocation is 29 aug..we hav quite similar timelines....


----------



## Nasho

Hi all,

Visa application submitted on the 25th of August, and till now no sign of a CO allocation. My agent as well didn't upload any docs and told me to wait for CO allocation first.

Also, my agent asked me NOT to do my medicals or my PCC till CO asks for them....

Do u think I would get CO this week??????


----------



## N L

lodged on 27 9 waiting


----------



## dreamComeTrue

Nasho said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Visa application submitted on the 25th of August, and till now no sign of a CO allocation. My agent as well didn't upload any docs and told me to wait for CO allocation first.
> 
> Also, my agent asked me NOT to do my medicals or my PCC till CO asks for them....
> 
> Do u think I would get CO this week??????




No Need to wait for CO Allocation. Frontload all the docs you have also Do the medical in advance and get your PCC done and upload it as well.

I got direct grant , CO didn't contancted me once. 

So the CO might not contact you and give a direct grant if all your docs are front loaded :fingerscrossed:


----------



## itsmeganesh

dreamComeTrue said:


> No Need to wait for CO Allocation. Frontload all the docs you have also Do the medical in advance and get your PCC done and upload it as well.
> 
> I got direct grant , CO didn't contancted me once.
> 
> So the CO might not contact you and give a direct grant if all your docs are front loaded :fingerscrossed:


dreamComeTrue you are rite, its good to upload all the docs before CO allocation. you may get direct grant.


----------



## Nasho

itsmeganesh said:


> dreamComeTrue you are rite, its good to upload all the docs before CO allocation. you may get direct grant.


Thanks 4 both of u.. I don't know why my agent is insisting on waiting for CO... let's wait , fingers crossed


----------



## Firetoy

Well, well, well! Tomorrow starts a new week! Let's hope the best for everyone! Good luck!


----------



## Malik.Yasir

Nasho said:


> Thanks 4 both of u.. I don't know why my agent is insisting on waiting for CO... let's wait , fingers crossed


Your agents wants $ with every good news he will give you 

CO assigned . $
CO asked for police clearence $
CO asked for Med $
Co Asked for form 80 $

:deadhorse:


----------



## kmann

Nasho said:


> Thanks 4 both of u.. I don't know why my agent is insisting on waiting for CO... let's wait , fingers crossed


Sack ur agent and take the control urself. Agents are good for nothing.All they care about is making money.


----------



## alihasan

kmann said:


> Sack ur agent and take the control urself. Agents are good for nothing.All they care about is making money.


Exactly


----------



## lotustss

Hi Mates,
I submitted 189 visa application on 31 july 2013 ( for me, hubby and 2 kids). got co allocated (brisbance gsm team 33) on 20 Sep. Co had asked us some documents and requested for "Evidence of health".

In our visa login page, I could find HAP ID only for my younger one. For others, we do not find HAP ID. We had requested HAP ID for us to our CO on 23 Sep. No reply from our CO .

Based on the forum, we went today for meds with TRN. but the test centre took meds only for my younger kid who has HAP ID. we have to wait until we get HAP ID?

Anybody, could let me know, whom to contact for HAP ID?


----------



## ammu1983

Firetoy said:


> Well, well, well! Tomorrow starts a new week! Let's hope the best for everyone! Good luck!


Hi,
When the documents attachment status shows recieved, does that mean co is working on that?


----------



## Firetoy

I don't think so. Mine showed received 5 min after lodging, and no sign of CO in 40 days



ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> When the documents attachment status shows recieved, does that mean co is working on that?


----------



## Colombo

Firetoy said:


> Well, well, well! Tomorrow starts a new week! Let's hope the best for everyone! Good luck!


yeh...


----------



## Firetoy

Hey Colombo, you are almost there. This may be your week!



Colombo said:


> yeh...


----------



## Amandasher77

felix2020 said:


> Did you send any work experience documents to your CO even though you didn't claim any points for it ?


No it is not required unless claiming points


----------



## Razaqng

lotustss said:


> Hi Mates,
> I submitted 189 visa application on 31 july 2013 ( for me, hubby and 2 kids). got co allocated (brisbance gsm team 33) on 20 Sep. Co had asked us some documents and requested for "Evidence of health".
> 
> In our visa login page, I could find HAP ID only for my younger one. For others, we do not find HAP ID. We had requested HAP ID for us to our CO on 23 Sep. No reply from our CO .
> 
> Based on the forum, we went today for meds with TRN. but the test centre took meds only for my younger kid who has HAP ID. we have to wait until we get HAP ID?
> 
> Anybody, could let me know, whom to contact for HAP ID?


Pls give the initials of your CO in team 33

Regards


----------



## Birender

dwh.ramana said:


> thank you very much.
> 
> My timelines:
> 
> EOI ---Apr 12-2013
> Invitation: July 15th -2013
> Visa lodged - July 31st - 2013
> CO Assigned - 23rd Sept - 2013 (Brisbane 33 Team)
> CO Contacted - 24th
> extrea Documents submitted - 25th Sept 2013
> Grant - 27th Sept 2013


Congratulations  ypu will recover fast now 

BTW.. how many points out of 60 you claimed for work ex? And you had old acs?


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi sujith

Did ankitha responded your reply or not we are really missing her as she was regularly active and asking the people about the grants and co allocations. 

Anyway best of luck of ankitha and all others who are waiting for grants.


----------



## Sujith singh

I think ankita has got co assigned, because guys lodged app on 20th August have already got co, so I think she must be busy arranging for extra docs asked by co...


----------



## ram2013

anshuashu said:


> hi ram2013, did u get d enquiry call from DIAC? m also d july applicant n CO allocation is 29 aug..we hav quite similar timelines....


No enquiry call from DIAC


----------



## srmumtaz

Hi Guys,
Very informative forum. I got the invite on the 16 sept round.I lodgged my visa application Yesterday. I am reading PCC everywhere on this forum.....does it means Police Clearance Certificate?
Is it OK to upload colored scanned copies of originals or is it necessary to photo copy the docs, attest them and then scan / upload the copies?

Thanks & regards,
Syed


----------



## Liz21

Sujith singh said:


> I think ankita has got co assigned, because guys lodged app on 20th August have already got co, so I think she must be busy arranging for extra docs asked by co...


I have talked with her 2 days back , she haven't got any information about the CO from her agent.


----------



## ringoranger

Hi everybody,

I want to ask how did you fill up your online visa application for your partner?
We did not claim points for her and I am confused on this question regarding her qualification.
She is bachelor but not not assessed by any authority in Australia.

So should I choose "Other - Non AQF accreditation" ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ashish3116

Nasho said:


> Thanks 4 both of u.. I don't know why my agent is insisting on waiting for CO... let's wait , fingers crossed



They are correct, in fact my consultant was not ready to lodge for Visa untill I provided her all the documents. She had the same point that the CO should see all the documents from the very beginning and increases the chances of direct grant !!


----------



## happybuddha

lotustss said:


> Hi Mates,
> I submitted 189 visa application on 31 july 2013 ( for me, hubby and 2 kids). got co allocated (brisbance gsm team 33) on 20 Sep. Co had asked us some documents and requested for "Evidence of health".
> 
> In our visa login page, I could find HAP ID only for my younger one. For others, we do not find HAP ID. We had requested HAP ID for us to our CO on 23 Sep. No reply from our CO .
> 
> Based on the forum, we went today for meds with TRN. but the test centre took meds only for my younger kid who has HAP ID. we have to wait until we get HAP ID?
> 
> Anybody, could let me know, whom to contact for HAP ID?


Once you click on organise health link, and open the form from that window, it will have a HAP id on it just below the bar code on the top right. HTH


----------



## Liz21

miteshm82 said:


> Yes, In my case my CO has just asked for it.


Thanks Mitesh .


----------



## Cadstaad

Hi everyone, 

Could you advise me what I have to do when the allocation time period 5 weeks from the day of lodging my visa subclass 190 lapse without any response from DIAC? 

Cheers


----------



## kejal22

Hi,
Could you pl suggest me for initial stay where can I find better deals for rental.


----------



## Nasho

Malik.Yasir said:


> Your agents wants $ with every good news he will give you
> 
> CO assigned . $
> CO asked for police clearence $
> CO asked for Med $
> Co Asked for form 80 $
> 
> :deadhorse:


But I have already paid all the agent's fees, final inst. Was paid with the visa application.....I am so confused!!


----------



## mohkam

Nasho said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Visa application submitted on the 25th of August, and till now no sign of a CO allocation. My agent as well didn't upload any docs and told me to wait for CO allocation first.
> 
> Also, my agent asked me NOT to do my medicals or my PCC till CO asks for them....
> 
> Do u think I would get CO this week??????


Didn't upload all documents?!! that doesn't make sense... At least the documents needed to support your claimed points should be uploaded.

Also, why your medical and PCC are pending?... Don't waste more time mate! If you got a HAP ID you should do your medicals ASAP...

According to the current trend CO allocation for offshore applicants may take up to 7 weeks...

All the best


----------



## Malik.Yasir

Nasho said:


> But I have already paid all the agent's fees, final inst. Was paid with the visa application.....I am so confused!!


ya Rafeeq, salam3laykum , 

See you must go for the medical it will clear any doubt in your mind also , and get the Police Clearance . plus Form 80.. thats my advice .. here many senior guys are sitting who already got direct grant and they did and advised the same.. so better do it 7bibi..


----------



## Nasho

Malik.Yasir said:


> ya Rafeeq, salam3laykum ,
> 
> See you must go for the medical it will clear any doubt in your mind also , and get the Police Clearance . plus Form 80.. thats my advice .. here many senior guys are sitting who already got direct grant and they did and advised the same.. so better do it 7bibi..


Ok guys, I will do as advised. Do I need any official letter to do my medicals? If so, how can I get it??? Same for PCc, do I need any official letter, how can I get it??


----------



## mohkam

Nasho said:


> Ok guys, I will do as advised. Do I need any official letter to do my medicals? If so, how can I get it??? Same for PCc, do I need any official letter, how can I get it??


Yes.. you need your HAP ID for yourself and everyone in your application to do the medicals.. 
This should be generated automatically at the time of e-visa lodgement...

Consult your agent about more details about that... You should be able to print your medical sheet with the HAP ID from your e-visa to book for medicals..

As far as I know, egyptian PCC doesn't need a referral letter so you can go for it straight away.. not sure about the kuwaiti PCC though...

Cheers


----------



## Nasho

mohkam said:


> Yes.. you need your HAP ID for yourself and everyone in your application to do the medicals..
> This should be generated automatically at the time of e-visa lodgement...
> 
> Consult your agent about more details about that... You should be able to print your medical sheet with the HAP ID from your e-visa to book for medicals..
> 
> As far as I know, egyptian PCC doesn't need a referral letter so you can go for it straight away.. not sure about the kuwaiti PCC though...
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mohkam


----------



## zippy24

Morning Fellows,

Someone open the shop with good news.

In the meanwhile i have planned for medicals on 03/10.


----------



## JaxSantiago

JaxSantiago said:


> Not sure if I've asked this before... but do you guys upload scanned copies of payslips, employment contract and income tax statements before the CO allocation? Or you wait until the CO asks for it?


Just a follow up question to the above. I called up the income tax authority and asked for a copy of "Notice of Assessment" from 2005 - 2009. This usually shows my income for the year, rebates (if any) and tax amount due.

What they sent me instead was a "Statement of Account" that shows payments I made to them -- specifically the amounts they deducted from my bank account on a monthly basis -- from 2005 - 2009.

What I'll essentially end up with for uploading is:
2005 - 2009: Statement of Account
2010 - 2013: Notice of Assessment

Should be fine, I guess?


----------



## Vijay24

Nasho said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Visa application submitted on the 25th of August, and till now no sign of a CO allocation. My agent as well didn't upload any docs and told me to wait for CO allocation first.
> 
> Also, my agent asked me NOT to do my medicals or my PCC till CO asks for them....
> 
> Do u think I would get CO this week??????



Kick your Agent's butt and force him/her to upload all the documents and arrange for PCC and Meds before there you get a CO


----------



## akshay1229

hello everybody....today is grant day...happy monday to all...


----------



## balajism

*:fingerscrossed:*

Desperately hoping and hoping that this last day of September is grant day for all of us!
Painfully obvious that there aren't many July applicants left, just us unlucky souls... Fingers and toes and everything else crossed today is grant day..

I seem to be in the same boat as the Terminator. Applied 189 on July 23rd. Was so sure I was next in line after sre_375 but grants seem to have skipped ahead    

Called DIAC last week and was informed that I was assigned CO on 12th September, from Team 34 (I'm assuming that's Brisbane?). No further details (like the CO's name) provided. It's been ages since then but no CO contact as yet :Cry: :Cry: :Cry:

:fingerscrossed: :wacko:


----------



## terminator1

balajism said:


> Desperately hoping and hoping that this last day of September is grant day for all of us!
> Painfully obvious that there aren't many July applicants left, just us unlucky souls... Fingers and toes and everything else crossed today is grant day..
> 
> I seem to be in the same boat as the Terminator. Applied 189 on July 23rd. Was so sure I was next in line after sre_375 but grants seem to have skipped ahead
> 
> Called DIAC last week and was informed that I was assigned CO on 12th September, from Team 34 (I'm assuming that's Brisbane?). No further details (like the CO's name) provided. It's been ages since then but no CO contact as yet :Cry: :Cry: :Cry:
> 
> :fingerscrossed: :wacko:


i understand your pain


----------



## akshay1229

balajism said:


> Desperately hoping and hoping that this last day of September is grant day for all of us!
> Painfully obvious that there aren't many July applicants left, just us unlucky souls... Fingers and toes and everything else crossed today is grant day..
> 
> I seem to be in the same boat as the Terminator. Applied 189 on July 23rd. Was so sure I was next in line after sre_375 but grants seem to have skipped ahead
> 
> Called DIAC last week and was informed that I was assigned CO on 12th September, from Team 34 (I'm assuming that's Brisbane?). No further details (like the CO's name) provided. It's been ages since then but no CO contact as yet :Cry: :Cry: :Cry:
> 
> :fingerscrossed: :wacko:


hey mate..It will be helpful to others if u update ur signature

follow 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## abhaytomar

N L said:


> lodged on 27 9 waiting


Hi NL,

Please update your signature... Best of luck for your case...


----------



## AM

anyone from Aug 25 - 29 got CO?


----------



## Judy&Rob

Hi,

I did house sitting for 6 weeks, before we found a rental,I joined housecarers.com.....and was accepted for a house sit about 50mins from where I work.....


----------



## balajism

akshay1229 said:


> hey mate..It will be helpful to others if u update ur signature
> 
> follow
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


Done..I think!


----------



## Ani.pepe

Tihor any movement on your application????


----------



## AM

Ani, 
you must have got the CO by now na?


----------



## muralimailbox

Congrats


----------



## Vic2013

Hi All,

I was under the impression that when the links for the medicals disappear and you get the "no further health requirements etc etc" message in its place it means that the medicals are cleared, I emailed my CO regarding it and he says that it means they have been referred to the a medical officer of the common wealth :S

anyone go through this?


----------



## Ani.pepe

aravindhmohan said:


> Ani,
> you must have got the CO by now na?


Hey Aravindh, I am not sure I have not been contacted by my CO. I have noticed my status on few docs were changed on 23rd sept and then again for the rest ( medicals and PCC) status changed from Recommended to Received on 27th Sept.

I also noticed on 27 sept that australian exp and education for me and my spouse had changed to "Not Required". 

Basis this I assume I have got a CO not sure though.

What are your thoughts??? and What about you??? The wait kills right!!!


----------



## Nidhi Sharma

*Visa granted*

Hi All,
I have got my grant letter finally after all this long wait!! yeepieee:third:


----------



## AM

definitely kills. you have got a CO who is going thro your docs. you might get a direct grant if everything is ok


----------



## Ani.pepe

Vic2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was under the impression that when the links for the medicals disappear and you get the "no further health requirements etc etc" message in its place it means that the medicals are cleared, I emailed my CO regarding it and he says that it means they have been referred to the a medical officer of the common wealth :S
> 
> anyone go through this?


hey Vic, has your health status on the evisa page changed from Recommended to Recieved??? have you seen this change!!! 

Mine has changed to recieved! wondering what does this mean???


----------



## Ani.pepe

Nidhi Sharma said:


> Hi All,
> I have got my grant letter finally after all this long wait!! yeepieee:third:


congrats Nidhi.. please put your timelines.,.. 

all the best for your future


----------



## itsmeganesh

Nidhi Sharma said:


> Hi All,
> I have got my grant letter finally after all this long wait!! yeepieee:third:


Nidhi Congratulation !!! :tea:


----------



## mithu93ku

Nidhi Sharma said:


> Hi All,
> I have got my grant letter finally after all this long wait!! yeepieee:third:


Congrats *Nidhi Sharma*.


----------



## Vic2013

Ani.pepe said:


> hey Vic, has your health status on the evisa page changed from Recommended to Recieved??? have you seen this change!!!
> 
> Mine has changed to recieved! wondering what does this mean???


Mine still says "recommended"" 

They were uploaded on Aug 23, 2013.


----------



## Nidhi Sharma

ACS applied Nov12, +ve on 14thJan, IELTS 7each, EOI Jan13, ACT SS Applied Feb13, +ve on 15th Mar but Quota over, got invitation to apply on 2July13, visa logged on 20th July with PCC and Medical, CO assigned 27th Aug13, additional doc sent on 17thSept Grant Letter on 20thSept.


----------



## Nidhi Sharma

This means your case officer has received your documents.


----------



## Liz21

Nidhi Sharma said:


> ACS applied Nov12, +ve on 14thJan, IELTS 7each, EOI Jan13, ACT SS Applied Feb13, +ve on 15th Mar but Quota over, got invitation to apply on 2July13, visa logged on 20th July with PCC and Medical, CO assigned 27th Aug13, additional doc sent on 17thSept Grant Letter on 20thSept.


Congrats, :lalala: and thanks for sharing the timeline


----------



## Nidhi Sharma

itsmeganesh said:


> Nidhi Congratulation !!! :tea:


thanks a ton


----------



## ramanj

I had called DIAC today morning. It was not very fruitful one rather disappointing. The operator asked me if i have been assigned a CO and if yes i shouldnt be calling her and should contact CO directly via email for any clarification. I shouldnt be asking for any status updates since the application may take up to 6 months to process.


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> Tihor any movement on your application????


No change


----------



## akshay1229

Nidhi Sharma said:


> This means your case officer has received your documents.


many congratulations and good luck to your new journey..


In my case, all "recommended" docs status changed to "received" just after a day of visa lodging. 

I applied 25th July and changed on 26th July.


----------



## Nidhi Sharma

Nidhi Sharma said:


> thanks a ton


My CO was from Team 4 Adelaide with initials E L and believe me guys they are not a slow team at all.


----------



## akshay1229

Ani.pepe said:


> hey Vic, has your health status on the evisa page changed from Recommended to Recieved??? have you seen this change!!!
> 
> Mine has changed to recieved! wondering what does this mean???



In my case, all "recommended" docs status changed to "received" just after a day of visa lodging. 

I applied 25th July and changed on 26th July.
It seems strange bcz it differs from one to other case.


----------



## Nidhi Sharma

akshay1229 said:


> many congratulations and good luck to your new journey..
> 
> 
> In my case, all "recommended" docs status changed to "received" just after a day of visa lodging.
> 
> I applied 25th July and changed on 26th July.


Yes, this happens this way only, then within 10days to 2weeks one gets an acknowledgement mail saying a valid application received and this status is the same till you get your CO.


----------



## sandhuaman

congrats nidhi sharma.......


----------



## Ani.pepe

akshay1229 said:


> In my case, all "recommended" docs status changed to "received" just after a day of visa lodging.
> 
> I applied 25th July and changed on 26th July.
> It seems strange bcz it differs from one to other case.


Akshay, i had applied on 14th Aug for 190 and Mine too changed on 21 Aug. Again the status changed on few more docs on 23 sept.

Further there was a change in status for Health and PCC on 27 Sept as well as changes from recommended to Not required on docs i hadnt submitted like Australian experience etc.


----------



## premchandjaladi

Nidhi Sharma said:


> Hi All,
> I have got my grant letter finally after all this long wait!! yeepieee:third:


Congrats nidhi

When did u apply can u provide the timeline


----------



## Nidhi Sharma

ramanj said:


> I had called DIAC today morning. It was not very fruitful one rather disappointing. The operator asked me if i have been assigned a CO and if yes i shouldnt be calling her and should contact CO directly via email for any clarification. I shouldnt be asking for any status updates since the application may take up to 6 months to process.


I know it sounds killing but you should have patience.. never show your curiosity. This is a patience game  hope you get you golden mail soon.


----------



## ali1pk

Guys,

Finally received the Golden email today. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.

Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my friends who are still waiting. This journey and waiting period would be impossible without great help from this forum especially friends like Rocky, Vijay, Mithu, Rahul and many many more. Thank you Allah and all my well wishers.

See you guys soon in Australia.


----------



## Nidhi Sharma

sandhuaman said:


> congrats nidhi sharma.......


thank you. hope you get you grant soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ani.pepe

ali1pk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my friends who are still waiting. This journey and waiting period would be impossible without great help from this forum especially friends like Rocky, Vijay, Mithu, Rahul and many many more. Thank you Allah and all my well wishers.
> 
> See you guys soon in Australia.


Congrats Ali


----------



## premchandjaladi

ali1pk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my friends who are still waiting. This journey and waiting period would be impossible without great help from this forum especially friends like Rocky, Vijay, Mithu, Rahul and many many more. Thank you Allah and all my well wishers.
> 
> See you guys soon in Australia.


Congrats lane:lane:


----------



## ruchkal

srmumtaz said:


> Hi Guys,
> Very informative forum. I got the invite on the 16 sept round.I lodgged my visa application Yesterday. I am reading PCC everywhere on this forum.....does it means Police Clearance Certificate?
> Is it OK to upload colored scanned copies of originals or is it necessary to photo copy the docs, attest them and then scan / upload the copies?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Syed


Hi Syed,

Welcome to September Applicants thread.

Yea, its Police Clearance Certificate (PCC). I think you are 189 applicant. You will have to wait about 8 weeks to get a Case Officer (CO). Meantime, you can do your medical and upload PCC.

Fill your data to excel sheet where you can make comparisons. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

All the best dude...


----------



## Liz21

ali1pk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my friends who are still waiting. This journey and waiting period would be impossible without great help from this forum especially friends like Rocky, Vijay, Mithu, Rahul and many many more. Thank you Allah and all my well wishers.
> 
> See you guys soon in Australia.


congrats and all the best


----------



## ruchkal

ali1pk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my friends who are still waiting. This journey and waiting period would be impossible without great help from this forum especially friends like Rocky, Vijay, Mithu, Rahul and many many more. Thank you Allah and all my well wishers.
> 
> See you guys soon in Australia.


 Congratulations ali1pk...:roll: Happy for you...

All the best for your future in OZ.......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitso

Hi Nidhi & Ali

Congratulations..!!

One question to you and others who have submitted the docs on CO request, Do you guys received any confirmation mail from DIAC after sending the email?

Twice I have sent the documents and I have not received any configrmation email.

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## manubadboy

ali1pk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my friends who are still waiting. This journey and waiting period would be impossible without great help from this forum especially friends like Rocky, Vijay, Mithu, Rahul and many many more. Thank you Allah and all my well wishers.
> 
> See you guys soon in Australia.


Congratulations Ali.. Wish you all the best for your future:music:


----------



## manubadboy

Nidhi Sharma said:


> Hi All,
> I have got my grant letter finally after all this long wait!! yeepieee:third:


Congratulations Nidhi.. All the best for future:drum:


----------



## srmumtaz

Thanks ruchkal,

what about the docs? can I upload color scanned copies of original or I have to strictly abide by copies of docs attested and then scanned and upload to the system.

Thanks in Advance.
Syed







ruchkal said:


> Hi Syed,
> 
> Welcome to September Applicants thread.
> 
> Yea, its Police Clearance Certificate (PCC). I think you are 189 applicant. You will have to wait about 8 weeks to get a Case Officer (CO). Meantime, you can do your medical and upload PCC.
> 
> Fill your data to excel sheet where you can make comparisons. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0
> 
> All the best dude...


----------



## amitso

Hello Friends,

I have one query,

All CO communication is happening currently on my Agents's email address, which I dont have a access.

Can I drop a email to ask for the status of my application using my personal email id. Is it compulsory to use email address which is given in EOI?

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## roposh

srmumtaz said:


> Thanks ruchkal,
> 
> what about the docs? can I upload color scanned copies of original or I have to strictly abide by copies of docs attested and then scanned and upload to the system.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> Syed


I, myself have uploaded the certified documents, however, I know alot of people who uploaded the colour scans and they were also acceptable by CO.

Choice is yours!.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## shyam

amitso said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have one query,
> 
> All CO communication is happening currently on my Agents's email address, which I dont have a access.
> 
> Can I drop a email to ask for the status of my application using my personal email id. Is it compulsory to use email address which is given in EOI?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


No, I guess all the communication would happen only with your agent and on the mail you have mentioned in your application. It is not possible to get details using any other method or mode. Also, it's not suggestible.


Guys,
If not done already can you please update your detail in the below tracker:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## amitso

dwh.ramana said:


> thank you very much.
> 
> My timelines:
> 
> EOI ---Apr 12-2013
> Invitation: July 15th -2013
> Visa lodged - July 31st - 2013
> CO Assigned - 23rd Sept - 2013 (Brisbane 33 Team)
> CO Contacted - 24th
> extrea Documents submitted - 25th Sept 2013
> Grant - 27th Sept 2013


Congratulations..!!

One question, how you have submitted the documents, is it just and email to co with attahcment or upload in the evisa, or both?

Have you got any confirmation email (Auto reply) from DIAC about the email?

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## amitso

shyam said:


> No, I guess all the communication would happen only with your agent and on the mail you have mentioned in your application. It is not possible to get details using any other method or mode. Also, it's not suggestible.
> 
> 
> Guys,
> If not done already can you please update your detail in the below tracker:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


Thanks for the reply,

Actually what happened is, on 17 I have sent the documents which CO asked, but she has not received the documents.

What is the suggested way to submit the documents, is it just and email with attachment or upload in eVisa?

Does CO gets any notification when we submit the docs in eVisa?


----------



## roposh

Hi,
I just logged in to my evisa portal and saw that the 'organize your medical' link has disappeared and instead it is written that 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship'.

However, in the list of documents, the evidence for health' is still 'recommended'.

Does it mean that my medicals have been cleared? 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## ashish0401

*Any idea about CO ?*

Hi Guys,

I applied 189 on 10th Aug but no response from CO and I have seen some people applied on 11 aug got contacted by CO on 27th sep itself.
Any idea why this difference as I know now the timings are around 10 weeks ?
Correct me if I am wrong.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## shyam

roposh said:


> Hi,
> I just logged in to my evisa portal and saw that the 'organize your medical' link has disappeared and instead it is written that 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship'.
> 
> However, in the list of documents, the evidence for health' is still 'recommended'.
> 
> Does it mean that my medicals have been cleared?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Yes, it means your medicals are cleared. The status of evidence for health is for the documents which you upload. So not to worry and congrats.


----------



## AM

189 waiting period is 8 + weeks. so give it 54 - 60 days for CO.
190 gets priority over 189 with waiting period of 5 weeks only


----------



## shyam

amitso said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> Actually what happened is, on 17 I have sent the documents which CO asked, but she has not received the documents.
> 
> What is the suggested way to submit the documents, is it just and email with attachment or upload in eVisa?
> 
> Does CO gets any notification when we submit the docs in eVisa?


Yes, I believe the system would send a notification to CO with whatever activities does happen on your evisa. You can upload them on to evisa page. That should do.

If you want to send in mail, it should work with normal process with attachments to the mail.


----------



## AM

but i guess his time is too early to get a CO righ


----------



## shyam

aravindhmohan said:


> but i guess his time is too early to get a CO righ


Yes, if CO not yet assigned then why are we thinking to send in mail as attachment? The only way is to upload on evisa page.


----------



## AM

thats true. they need to upload if CO is not assigned. 
if assigned then he can mail them


----------



## Vijay24

ali1pk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my friends who are still waiting. This journey and waiting period would be impossible without great help from this forum especially friends like Rocky, Vijay, Mithu, Rahul and many many more. Thank you Allah and all my well wishers.
> 
> See you guys soon in Australia.


Awesome. Congrats and all the best for new life


----------



## roposh

shyam said:


> Yes, it means your medicals are cleared. The status of evidence for health is for the documents which you upload. So not to worry and congrats.


Hi Shyam!
Thanks for the reply, mate! One more thing I would like to clarify is that do u think that the medical clearanance has any link with the Co allocation? 

I mean, am I right in assuming that CO has been allocated to my case and he has cleared my medicals or is it just a regular system thing?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## miteshm82

ali1pk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my friends who are still waiting. This journey and waiting period would be impossible without great help from this forum especially friends like Rocky, Vijay, Mithu, Rahul and many many more. Thank you Allah and all my well wishers.
> 
> See you guys soon in Australia.


Congratulations!!:roll:


----------



## Nidhi Sharma

amitso said:


> Hi Nidhi & Ali
> 
> Congratulations..!!
> 
> One question to you and others who have submitted the docs on CO request, Do you guys received any confirmation mail from DIAC after sending the email?
> 
> Twice I have sent the documents and I have not received any configrmation email.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


thanks. hope you get your golden mail soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Simple99

Hi All,

I have query on grant letter.I got grant for my kid,wife and myself under 190.

are we getting *BOTH medicare and Centerlink *?

=======================
in my grant mention medicare OR centerlink..

Your entitlements to government services
You may be able to access a range of services offered by the Australian Government such as
benefits from Centrelink *OR* Medicare. The department of Human Services delivers a range of
social and health-related payments and services. Further information about the range of services
that may be available to you and your eligibility to access them is available at
Australian Government Department of Human Services

============================

How about those wording in your guys grant letter ?

appreciate your comments.

Good luck.


*===============

Already i got feedback from Mithu and Nidhi Sharma.. Thanks lottt
=====================*


----------



## WizzyWizz

Lodged my visa 12 September. I'm hoping that the guys who lodged their visa on 1st wk of September will have their CO by next week!!!

Repeat 1000000xxx "Patience is a virtue" :rofl:


----------



## Nidhi Sharma

Nidhi Sharma said:


> thanks. hope you get your golden mail soon:fingerscrossed:


don't worry you may not get any intimation at times. now just wait for your most awaited golden mail..GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## ruchkal

WizzyWizz said:


> Lodged my visa 12 September. I'm hoping that the guys who lodged their visa on 1st wk of September will have their CO by next week!!!
> 
> Repeat 1000000xxx "Patience is a virtue" :rofl:


Hi Wizzywizz,

I have been saying that to myself for nearly 2 weeks by now.. :sad::flame: Since I am applying through an agent, I can't frontload medical and PCC. :ballchain: So eagerly waiting to get the medical requisition letter from CO.

Lets hope and pray for the best buddy..:amen::ranger:ray2:


----------



## sunildesaraju

congrats ali


----------



## mithu93ku

ali1pk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my friends who are still waiting. This journey and waiting period would be impossible without great help from this forum especially friends like Rocky, Vijay, Mithu, Rahul and many many more. Thank you Allah and all my well wishers.
> 
> See you guys soon in Australia.


Congrats *ali1pk*!
Hope, see you in perth soon!


----------



## Nasho

aravindhmohan said:


> anyone from Aug 25 - 29 got CO?


Not yet, visa lodged 25 Aug.


----------



## Nasho

Congrats. Ali: )


----------



## Ani.pepe

Nidhi Sharma said:


> don't worry you may not get any intimation at times. now just wait for your most awaited golden mail..GOOD LUCK!!


Nidhi which team was your CO from???


----------



## Birender

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied 189 on 10th Aug but no response from CO and I have seen some people applied on 11 aug got contacted by CO on 27th sep itself.
> Any idea why this difference as I know now the timings are around 10 weeks ?
> Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


CO allocation time for 189 is 8 weeks. You can call DIAC and check for your CO.

May be he doesn't need anything from you, he will give you a direct grant.


----------



## premchandjaladi

Simple99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have query on grant letter.I got grant for my kid,wife and myself under 190.
> 
> are we getting *BOTH medicare and Centerlink *?
> 
> =======================
> in my grant mention medicare OR centerlink..
> 
> Your entitlements to government services
> You may be able to access a range of services offered by the Australian Government such as
> benefits from Centrelink *OR* Medicare. The department of Human Services delivers a range of
> social and health-related payments and services. Further information about the range of services
> that may be available to you and your eligibility to access them is available at
> Australian Government Department of Human Services
> 
> ============================
> 
> How about those wording in your guys grant letter ?
> 
> appreciate your comments.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> *===============
> 
> Already i got feedback from Mithu and Nidhi Sharma.. Thanks lottt
> =====================*


Yes you will get both Medicare is the card and medical services. Centerlink is benefits provided by govt like job assistance etc the full Benifits of center link are provided only after one year stay until then you will receive partial benefits, if a child is Born in Australia you will get Benifits for looking after that child ..... Just to name a few 
Just a suggestion before you go to Oz apply for Medicare this is very useful and will come handy if you fall sick when u arrive Australia. Because medicals in Oz is very expensive Medicare can relieve u from financial stress in your initial days. Hope this is helpful


----------



## tanbd

Hi Guys,

Just wondering anyone applied under 190 from Aug 25 to Aug 31 got their CO yet????

If no, anyone has any idea till what date of August a CO is assign????

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## sunildesaraju

Hi Mithu,

Can u plz tell me what will be the next step will be as I've sent my docs for invitation on 31st July 2013...

Here is my timelines.

Software Engg. | ACS: +ve ACS Reply Date :08-04-13 | Docs send for invitation : 31-07-13 | Application Received : 08-08-13 | Got mail from NSW stating that they will start processing my Application and will tell result within 12 weeks | mail date: 24-09-13 |


----------



## tanbd

Delete because of same post.


----------



## AM

you are in the wrong topic . ACS will take atleast another 2 months or so. so give it time till November mid t move to next stage


----------



## premchandjaladi

Nidhi Sharma said:


> don't worry you may not get any intimation at times. now just wait for your most awaited golden mail..GOOD LUCK!!


Nidhi can you please provide your timeline.


----------



## mithu93ku

sunildesaraju said:


> Hi Mithu,
> 
> Can u plz tell me what will be the next step will be as I've sent my docs for invitation on 31st July 2013...
> 
> Here is my timelines.
> 
> Software Engg. | ACS: +ve ACS Reply Date :08-04-13 | Docs send for invitation : 31-07-13 | Application Received : 08-08-13 | Got mail from NSW stating that they will start processing my Application and will tell result within 12 weeks | mail date: 24-09-13 |


Follow this blog and you will get all answers of your queries ......
Migrate to Australia: How to Get PR? (Australia Migration)


----------



## WizzyWizz

ruchkal said:


> Hi Wizzywizz,
> 
> I have been saying that to myself for nearly 2 weeks by now.. :sad::flame: Since I am applying through an agent, I can't frontload medical and PCC. :ballchain: So eagerly waiting to get the medical requisition letter from CO.
> 
> Lets hope and pray for the best buddy..:amen::ranger:ray2:


thanks buddy! but why you can't frontload? I also have an agent but I asked her if I should have my medicals even without a CO and she said yes and gave me my HAP ID in the eReferral form. It can be generated from the eVisa organise your health link.

As for my PCC i already have my Philippine version of PCC but since I lived here in Singapore for more than 2years already I also need a Singapore PCC which I cannot have until I have the requisition letter from my CO.


----------



## shyam

roposh said:


> Hi Shyam!
> Thanks for the reply, mate! One more thing I would like to clarify is that do u think that the medical clearanance has any link with the Co allocation?
> 
> I mean, am I right in assuming that CO has been allocated to my case and he has cleared my medicals or is it just a regular system thing?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Medicals clearance does not mean the CO got allocated. If your medicals were referred then CO might need to change the status of medicals based on the re-examination of health.

If the date against the uploaded documents change and the status of the documents move to Received then you can consider this as CO allocation.


----------



## altius

Hi All,

Congrats to all who got the golden letter 

I had applied on August 1st and got my CO allocated on 25th Sept. I had not done the medical but had uploaded everything else on August 1st. Now when my CO contacted me in the request checklist the only thing they have asked for is Health Examination.

This is the mail I received.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

The following is a list of items that is required to continue processing your application for
a visa. Please refer to the ‘Request for Information - Detailed Information’ attachment for
detailed information on the items listed in this checklist

Main Applicant

Evidence of Health HAP ID =*******

Secondary Applicant(s)

Evidence of Health HAP ID =*******

----------------------------------------------

Does this mean all my other documents are reviewed and accepted and the only thing I will have to submit is the Medical report to get the grant? Please do pen your thoughts.


----------



## AM

thats right


----------



## ruchkal

WizzyWizz said:


> thanks buddy! but why you can't frontload? I also have an agent but I asked her if I should have my medicals even without a CO and she said yes and gave me my HAP ID in the eReferral form. It can be generated from the eVisa organise your health link.
> 
> As for my PCC i already have my Philippine version of PCC but since I lived here in Singapore for more than 2years already I also need a Singapore PCC which I cannot have until I have the requisition letter from my CO.


Hi Wizzywizz,

I asked from my agent to frontload medical but he said that without the requisition of CO, they cannot give the HAP ID.... But I think $ is the real concern of them.They charge money when CO request for medicals. They may be the rationale behind his policy. :smash::mmph: You are so lucky to have a good agent agent dude...

Keep in touch..


----------



## manubadboy

shyam said:


> Medicals clearance does not mean the CO got allocated. If your medicals were referred then CO might need to change the status of medicals based on the re-examination of health.
> 
> If the date against the uploaded documents change and the status of the documents move to Received then you can consider this as CO allocation.


Hi Shyam.. I lodged my visa on 12 Sept 2013 and uploaded all my docs by 25/09/2013 and within 2 hrs all the docs were in received status.. I am not sure if a CO can be allocated within 13 days:ballchain:

Although I would be really happy if CO was allocated


----------



## roposh

manubadboy said:


> Hi Shyam.. I lodged my visa on 12 Sept 2013 and uploaded all my docs by 25/09/2013 and within 2 hrs all the docs were in received status.. I am not sure if a CO can be allocated within 13 days:ballchain:
> 
> Although I would be really happy if CO was allocated


Yeah manu, it would be great if you get CO within 2 weeks 

As for me i also uploaded all the docs within 3 days after lodging my application and the status of all the documents changed to recieved either the same day or the second day at most. 

However, for two items which are 'Family Pics' and 'Form 1221', the dates were again changed on 23 Sep i.e. after almost 12 days of front loading of those items. 

i wonder if that also has anything to do with Co allocation 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## anshuashu

completed 1 mnth of CO allocation ,still no response from DIAC...dnt knw wats gng on with my file...anybody facing the same problem??


----------



## Sujith singh

It's been 5 weeks now n still no co allocated...


----------



## ruchkal

roposh said:


> Yeah manu, it would be great if you get CO within 2 weeks
> 
> As for me i also uploaded all the docs within 3 days after lodging my application and the status of all the documents changed to recieved either the same day or the second day at most.
> 
> However, for two items which are 'Family Pics' and 'Form 1221', the dates were again changed on 23 Sep i.e. after almost 12 days of front loading of those items.
> 
> i wonder if that also has anything to do with Co allocation
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hi Roposh and other seniors,

Do we need to upload a family pic? I'm applying through an agent and he didn't ask for a family pic but asked for individual pics of mine and wife's. Is it need to upload a family pic?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ruchkal

Sujith singh said:


> It's been 5 weeks now n still no co allocated...


Hi Sujith,

Can you please update your signature with visa type

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## manubadboy

roposh said:


> Yeah manu, it would be great if you get CO within 2 weeks
> 
> As for me i also uploaded all the docs within 3 days after lodging my application and the status of all the documents changed to recieved either the same day or the second day at most.
> 
> However, for two items which are 'Family Pics' and 'Form 1221', the dates were again changed on 23 Sep i.e. after almost 12 days of front loading of those items.
> 
> i wonder if that also has anything to do with Co allocation
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


All the best mate.. :fingerscrossed:
I uploaded a few docs on 13 Sept i.e. the next day of Visa lodgement and they went into received status on 23 Sept. I uploaded medical and PCC on 25 Sept and they went onto received status on 25th.. I am not sure how DIBP(Oh yeah DIAC's name is changed to DIBP) works.. 
I truly hope that you get a CO too and get a direct grant asap :fingerscrossed:


----------



## roposh

ruchkal said:


> Hi Roposh and other seniors,
> 
> Do we need to upload a family pic? I'm applying through an agent and he didn't ask for a family pic but asked for individual pics of mine and wife's. Is it need to upload a family pic?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Ruchkal!

I guess its not mandatory. However, I saw one post where one of the applicant had provided the family pics under the 'evidence of relationship' link. Since the link was also appearing for me although I had uploaded the Marriage certificate so I went ahead and uploaded a pdf comrising of 7/8 family pics of me, my wife and my son.

As i said its not mandatory but I guess more the docs, stronger would be the case.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

manubadboy said:


> All the best mate.. :fingerscrossed:
> I uploaded a few docs on 13 Sept i.e. the next day of Visa lodgement and they went into received status on 23 Sept. I uploaded medical and PCC on 25 Sept and they went onto received status on 25th.. I am not sure how DIBP(Oh yeah DIAC's name is changed to DIBP) works..
> I truly hope that you get a CO too and get a direct grant asap :fingerscrossed:


Manu, what did you upload for medicals? receipt from IOM?


----------



## Ani.pepe

tihor said:


> No change


same here Tihor.. another day passes by


----------



## srinu_srn

altius said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to all who got the golden letter
> 
> I had applied on August 1st and got my CO allocated on 25th Sept. I had not done the medical but had uploaded everything else on August 1st. Now when my CO contacted me in the request checklist the only thing they have asked for is Health Examination.
> 
> This is the mail I received.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The following is a list of items that is required to continue processing your application for
> a visa. Please refer to the ‘Request for Information - Detailed Information’ attachment for
> detailed information on the items listed in this checklist
> 
> Main Applicant
> 
> Evidence of Health HAP ID =*******
> 
> Secondary Applicant(s)
> 
> Evidence of Health HAP ID =*******
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Does this mean all my other documents are reviewed and accepted and the only thing I will have to submit is the Medical report to get the grant? Please do pen your thoughts.



Please add your timeline..


----------



## manubadboy

roposh said:


> Manu, what did you upload for medicals? receipt from IOM?


I made a small error.. I got the HAP ID by registering for My Health Declaration. Then after I got the medicals done I uploaded the emedicals sheet. Which is also called the medical receipt which shows that my medicals are done. But I am not sure if anybody has looked at it because it is still in "Organise your health ..." state..eep:


----------



## dwh.ramana

I have sent all the documents to CO Email address and also uploaded to evisa page.

I didnt get any confirmation on recieving these docs, I got the grant directly.

I think after you submit all the docs you should get the autoreply immediately, you should consider that as acknowledgment.

Generally CO will revert back after 7 days regarding the docs that you sent.


----------



## WizzyWizz

ruchkal said:


> Hi Wizzywizz,
> 
> I asked from my agent to frontload medical but he said that without the requisition of CO, they cannot give the HAP ID.... But I think $ is the real concern of them.They charge money when CO request for medicals. They may be the rationale behind his policy. :smash::mmph: You are so lucky to have a good agent agent dude...
> 
> Keep in touch..


you are right because the HAP ID can be generated from your eVisa even without the CO. How about try telling him that your friend was able to frontload medicals even without CO?  Goodluck to all of us and I wish you the best!


----------



## sahil772

roposh said:


> Yeah manu, it would be great if you get CO within 2 weeks
> 
> As for me i also uploaded all the docs within 3 days after lodging my application and the status of all the documents changed to recieved either the same day or the second day at most.
> 
> However, for two items which are 'Family Pics' and 'Form 1221', the dates were again changed on 23 Sep i.e. after almost 12 days of front loading of those items.
> 
> i wonder if that also has anything to do with Co allocation
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hi 

In my case also all the documents were uploaded on 04 or 05 sep but two of the documents status were changed to received with 23 sep date. I also find same thing happened with u and manubadboy.

Does that we were allocated CO on samw day 23 sep. Roposh and Manubadboy, Also pls tell me ur visa lodgement date. Mine is 31st aug. 

Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

sahil772 said:


> Hi
> 
> In my case also all the documents were uploaded on 04 or 05 sep but two of the documents status were changed to received with 23 sep date. I also find same thing happened with u and manubadboy.
> 
> Does that we were allocated CO on samw day 23 sep. Roposh and Manubadboy, Also pls tell me ur visa lodgement date. Mine is 31st aug.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Hi Sahil.. My visa lodgement date is 12 Sept 2013 and I am from one of the 6 golden occupations :hungry:


----------



## WizzyWizz

sudheerreddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please tell me about the experience criteria required to apply for either 189 or 190?
> 
> I am working as a Software Engineer with 2.5 years of experience on JAVA.
> 
> 1) what is the minimum experience required to apply for 189?
> 
> 2) what is the minimum experience required to apply for 190?


Application for Visa 189 and 190 is by invitation. You should first start with skills assessment, english language exam (IELTS) followed by expression of interest (eoi) only after that you will have a chance to get invited and eventually lodge a visa application.


----------



## roposh

sahil772 said:


> Hi
> 
> In my case also all the documents were uploaded on 04 or 05 sep but two of the documents status were changed to received with 23 sep date. I also find same thing happened with u and manubadboy.
> 
> Does that we were allocated CO on samw day 23 sep. Roposh and Manubadboy, Also pls tell me ur visa lodgement date. Mine is 31st aug.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


My visa lodgement date is Sep 05.

So now its 3 of us who have almost similar development on the very same day  (me, Sahil and Manu)

Now I am begining to think that it might be due to some system glitch 

Anyways lets see. Did any of you two call DIAC?


----------



## ruchkal

WizzyWizz said:


> you are right because the HAP ID can be generated from your eVisa even without the CO. How about try telling him that your friend was able to frontload medicals even without CO?  Goodluck to all of us and I wish you the best!


Hi wizzywizz,

I did so but they are saying they cannot deviate their policy. :ballchain: They say DIAC advise to upload medical only upon the requisition. :crazy::crazy::frusty:


----------



## ruchkal

roposh said:


> My visa lodgement date is Sep 05.
> 
> So now its 3 of us who have almost similar development on the very same day  (me, Sahil and Manu)
> 
> Now I am begining to think that it might be due to some system glitch
> 
> Anyways lets see. Did any of you two call DIAC?



Hi,

Roposh,

I also lodged docs on 5th September. but no meds and PCC due to stupid agent. So eagerly waiting for COeep:

Thanks for your reply about family pic. If I have to upload a family pic, should it be a photo taken from a studio? Can't I upload my wedding pic or some other pic?


----------



## sahil772

Yea, it seems to be system glitch....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## kejal22

Hey Judy thanks gr8 help...


----------



## sahil772

roposh said:


> My visa lodgement date is Sep 05.
> 
> So now its 3 of us who have almost similar development on the very same day  (me, Sahil and Manu)
> 
> Now I am begining to think that it might be due to some system glitch
> 
> Anyways lets see. Did any of you two call DIAC?


Didnt call DIAC as still not 5 weeks over....wht about u guys

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## roposh

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Roposh,
> 
> I also lodged docs on 5th September. but no meds and PCC due to stupid agent. So eagerly waiting for COeep:
> 
> Thanks for your reply about family pic. If I have to upload a family pic, should it be a photo taken from a studio? Can't I upload my wedding pic or some other pic?


Hi ruchkal,

You have my sympathies. Its so **** of your gaent to do that. It is clearly written on DIAC website that if you belong to visa subclass 190 then you should upload all the docs before CO is allocated to your application. 

As for the pics, you can upload any pic, doesnt necessarily have to be taken at studio. infact I would advise to upload some casual pics (in-doors and out-doors), giving an impression that you have been living together.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## manubadboy

I did not call DIAC as well.. Did not wanted to sound stupid to them as it has only been 3 weeks.. I am gonna wait till 12 oct or to the max by 17 oct.. So here we are 4 buddies waiting for our CO.. 

Told ya ruchkal you should have hired a better agent.. Yours seem to be the slow types..

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## altius

There you go


----------



## roposh

sahil772 said:


> Didnt call DIAC as still not 5 weeks over....wht about u guys
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


I dont have a landline and unable to call DIAC number through my cell phone. I don't know the reason. Even I contacted my service provider (mobilink) regarding that but still not being able to do that. 

Might have to look for getting some skype numbers for calling DIAC.


----------



## sahil772

roposh said:


> I dont have a landline and unable to call DIAC number through my cell phone. I don't know the reason. Even I contacted my service provider (mobilink) regarding that but still not being able to do that.
> 
> Might have to look for getting some skype numbers for calling DIAC.


Its better to call thru skype only as otherwise it is vry expensive if calling frm outside au. Number is +611300364613

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

Hey roposh I would suggest to go for a voip call.. Carrier calls are very expensive.. Be prepared to wait for 20mins at least and try to call then early.. In my case I will have to get up at 5 in the morning or my agent will call as she is in Australia.. 
To summarise, Go for nimbuzz or skype or something else u like to call DIAC.. 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## shyam

roposh said:


> My visa lodgement date is Sep 05.
> 
> So now its 3 of us who have almost similar development on the very same day  (me, Sahil and Manu)
> 
> Now I am begining to think that it might be due to some system glitch
> 
> Anyways lets see. Did any of you two call DIAC?


Guys,

Even I am too thinking now. I have lodged on 24th July and uploaded the documents on 12 sept and i got the date update for uploaded documents on the same day 23rd sept 

I have uploaded one more document on 27th and that too got into received on the same day.

Now this is something different to whats been observed. Now confused :confused2:


----------



## manubadboy

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Even I am too thinking now. I have lodged on 24th July and uploaded the documents on 12 sept and i got the date update for uploaded documents on the same day 23rd sept
> 
> I have uploaded one more document on 27th and that too got into received on the same day.
> 
> Now this is something different to whats been observed. Now confused :confused2:


Welcome to the club Shyam..
This has to be a hell lot of system glitch.. I think something is going on with our applications(in a good way).. 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vijay24

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Even I am too thinking now. I have lodged on 24th July and uploaded the documents on 12 sept and i got the date update for uploaded documents on the same day 23rd sept
> 
> I have uploaded one more document on 27th and that too got into received on the same day.
> 
> Now this is something different to whats been observed. Now confused :confused2:


It is system glitch. You never know what's happening to your case unless a CO contacts you! 

Don't worry much about the system setting and auto updates!


----------



## roposh

sahil772 said:


> Its better to call thru skype only as otherwise it is vry expensive if calling frm outside au. Number is +611300364613
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Sahil can u help me out on this? For calling through skype what would I need to do? making an account with pakistani number or Australian? Also whats the minimum amount/payment that I'll have to make for making skype account and calling DIAC?


----------



## sre375

balajism said:


> Desperately hoping and hoping that this last day of September is grant day for all of us!
> Painfully obvious that there aren't many July applicants left, just us unlucky souls... Fingers and toes and everything else crossed today is grant day..
> 
> I seem to be in the same boat as the Terminator. Applied 189 on July 23rd. Was so sure I was next in line after sre_375 but grants seem to have skipped ahead
> 
> Called DIAC last week and was informed that I was assigned CO on 12th September, from Team 34 (I'm assuming that's Brisbane?). No further details (like the CO's name) provided. It's been ages since then but no CO contact as yet :Cry: :Cry: :Cry:
> 
> :fingerscrossed: :wacko:


Your grant is just around the corner. I can smell it....and it smells sweet :smile:


----------



## manubadboy

roposh said:


> Sahil can u help me out on this? For calling through skype what would I need to do? making an account with pakistani number or Australian? Also whats the minimum amount/payment that I'll have to make for making skype account and calling DIAC?


You dont need to do anything.. Just install skype.. Make an account with skype.. Buy some credit to make calls.. You dont need to give any number whatsoever.. After getting the credit in ur aaccount call the number that Sahil gave you..

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## roposh

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Even I am too thinking now. I have lodged on 24th July and uploaded the documents on 12 sept and i got the date update for uploaded documents on the same day 23rd sept
> 
> I have uploaded one more document on 27th and that too got into received on the same day.
> 
> Now this is something different to whats been observed. Now confused :confused2:


Shyam! you are almost there, mate!
You'll get the grant very soon, probably this week itself.:fingerscrossed:

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

manubadboy said:


> You dont need to do anything.. Just install skype.. Make an account with skype.. Buy some credit to make calls.. You dont need to give any number whatsoever.. After getting the credit in ur aaccount call the number that Sahil gave you..
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


Thanks buddy!


----------



## solarik

I also lodged my application on 1 Aug but CO hasn't contacted yet :drama:


----------



## Malik.Yasir

roposh said:


> Shyam! you are almost there, mate!
> You'll get the grant very soon, probably this week itself.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Lol this is funny, some of my documents also changed to RECIEVED on 23rd Sept.

I guess CO were using REDBULL...  Energeticeace:


----------



## meetusingh1308

dwh.ramana said:


> I have sent all the documents to CO Email address and also uploaded to evisa page.
> 
> I didnt get any confirmation on recieving these docs, I got the grant directly.
> 
> I think after you submit all the docs you should get the autoreply immediately, you should consider that as acknowledgment.
> 
> Generally CO will revert back after 7 days regarding the docs that you sent.


How many points did you claim for work ex out of 60?


----------



## shyam

roposh said:


> Shyam! you are almost there, mate!
> You'll get the grant very soon, probably this week itself.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


I really wish your words come true at the earliest .
Thanks very much bro. Wish you too and many here get their grants at the earliest :fingerscrossed:


----------



## roposh

Malik.Yasir said:


> Lol this is funny, some of my documents also changed to RECIEVED on 23rd Sept.
> 
> I guess CO were using REDBULL...  Energeticeace:


yasir!
have you heard from your CO yet? Any contact with him? if not then I suggest you should call DIAC.


----------



## ringoranger

Count me in !!!

Just applied today !!! 

Reading now what will be my next step.


----------



## teletubbies

There's been a rumour going around another forum (Australia Forum) that new applications for the 190 visa are not being accepted by the DIAC anymore. Is this true? I have searched in the DIAC website and no notice of such a thing has been posted.


----------



## Malik.Yasir

roposh said:


> yasir!
> have you heard from your CO yet? Any contact with him? if not then I suggest you should call DIAC.



I will see it for next 2 days then i il call, what to do mate :tea:


----------



## ruchkal

ringoranger said:


> Count me in !!!
> 
> Just applied today !!!
> 
> Reading now what will be my next step.


Welcome buddy. :tea:.. What is your visa type? Update your timeline.


----------



## Birender

solarik said:


> I also lodged my application on 1 Aug but CO hasn't contacted yet :drama:


May be they don't need anything from you and you may get a direct grant.


----------



## akshay1229

roposh said:


> Sahil can u help me out on this? For calling through skype what would I need to do? making an account with pakistani number or Australian? Also whats the minimum amount/payment that I'll have to make for making skype account and calling DIAC?


U can call through nymgo...that's best one.. I paid 0.55 $ of 20 mins...


----------



## Firetoy

If you are not going through external checks, that is a direct grant!!! Have you called DIAC??



solarik said:


> I also lodged my application on 1 Aug but CO hasn't contacted yet :drama:


----------



## manubadboy

teletubbies said:


> There's been a rumour going around another forum (Australia Forum) that new applications for the 190 visa are not being accepted by the DIAC anymore. Is this true? I have searched in the DIAC website and no notice of such a thing has been posted.



I dont think it is possible mate.. If that's the case DIAC would definitely inform us.. 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## tanbd

Firetoy said:


> If you are not going through external checks, that is a direct grant!!! Have you called DIAC??


How you will able to whether your application going through internal/external checking??? Is it from CO or it can be found online status???


----------



## tanbd

Firetoy said:


> If you are not going through external checks, that is a direct grant!!! Have you called DIAC??


How you will able to know, whether your application going through internal/external checking??? Is it from CO or it can be found online status???


----------



## solarik

Only one question - when will be direct grant? 61th day today. 
No I didn't call to DIAC. We decided to wait until 3 months  It is so difficult to wait out:


----------



## kmann

Nidhi Sharma said:


> Hi All,
> I have got my grant letter finally after all this long wait!! yeepieee:third:


Congratzzz Nidhi eace:eace:eace:


----------



## iamafreak

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied 189 on 10th Aug but no response from CO and I have seen some people applied on 11 aug got contacted by CO on 27th sep itself.
> Any idea why this difference as I know now the timings are around 10 weeks ?
> Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


because the case you are mentioning is for 190 visa, which has higher priority than 189


----------



## drshk

HI everyone,

A friend just got his EA assessment result - the outcome is positive but the occupation quoted for him is Electronics Engineer. Problem is, he is an Electrical Engineer - says so clearly on the degree as well which he got after graduation from a US university. He applied under Washington Accord so there was no place on the application form to put in the code for which the assessment was being requested.

Can anyone help on what to do now?? He was really hoping for positive assessment as Electrical Engineer in order to get state sponsorship and the much-needed 5 points. Anyone with similar experience, please advice.

Another thing is that Electronics Engineers is only in WA list but is currently showing as 'not available' - any idea when and if at all it will become available again.

Any response/advice/suggestions are highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sahil772

akshay1229 said:


> U can call through nymgo...that's best one.. I paid 0.55 $ of 20 mins...


Thanx Akshay... how about call quality ? Any instance of call drop or something?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## kmann

ali1pk said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally received the Golden email today. Quite happy to finally complete the long race.
> 
> Thanks all my well wishers and best of luck to all my friends who are still waiting. This journey and waiting period would be impossible without great help from this forum especially friends like Rocky, Vijay, Mithu, Rahul and many many more. Thank you Allah and all my well wishers.
> 
> See you guys soon in Australia.


Congratzzzzz Ali eace:eace:eace: All the best for ur journey ahead.


----------



## ashish0401

iamafreak said:


> because the case you are mentioning is for 190 visa, which has higher priority than 189


ooh is it ,

Sorry I didnt noticed that.
I thought of 189 though.
I think I need to wait around 8 more days to complete atleast 8 week and enter into 9th week, hmm maybe i guess for 10th aug aspirants CO allocation time will be around 12th to 15th Oct. Well thats my guess .

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Birender

Guys, july is almost over.

I think its time for us. The august applicants.

Wishing everyone luck.


----------



## leonine4eva

solarik said:


> Only one question - when will be direct grant? 61th day today.
> No I didn't call to DIAC. We decided to wait until 3 months  It is so difficult to wait out:


U sure U haven't missed any mails in Ur inbox!! possibly U already received Ur golden mail.... U are increasing my anxiety 

:frusty:
Shilpa


----------



## Birender

solarik said:


> Only one question - when will be direct grant? 61th day today.
> No I didn't call to DIAC. We decided to wait until 3 months  It is so difficult to wait out:


check spam folder as well.


----------



## dwh.ramana

meetusingh1308 said:


> How many points did you claim for work ex out of 60?


I have claimd 15 points for my experience.


----------



## Vijay24

drshk said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> A friend just got his EA assessment result - the outcome is positive but the occupation quoted for him is Electronics Engineer. Problem is, he is an Electrical Engineer - says so clearly on the degree as well which he got after graduation from a US university. He applied under Washington Accord so there was no place on the application form to put in the code for which the assessment was being requested.
> 
> Can anyone help on what to do now?? He was really hoping for positive assessment as Electrical Engineer in order to get state sponsorship and the much-needed 5 points. Anyone with similar experience, please advice.
> 
> Another thing is that Electronics Engineers is only in WA list but is currently showing as 'not available' - any idea when and if at all it will become available again.
> 
> Any response/advice/suggestions are highly appreciated. Thanks!


Not sure about the assessment but the occupation list for Electronics Engineer is showing not available from more than a year. Looks like WA has lot of Electronic Engineers


----------



## solarik

leonine4eva said:


> U sure U haven't missed any mails in Ur inbox!! possibly U already received Ur golden mail.... U are increasing my anxiety
> 
> :frusty:
> Shilpa


No, my inbox is always active in tablet comp, even I have special sound for income mails. Moreover I created special mail box for DIAC, so there is no spam even.
And I'm cheking evisa page few times every day. No changes. Silence.


----------



## PDHUNT

Hi All,

It was the last day(and Monday as well) for the Grant Month(September)....Any CO or Grant today ?


----------



## akshay1229

sahil772 said:


> Thanx Akshay... how about call quality ? Any instance of call drop or something?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


I did not find any problem...but plz call over wifi or 3G..


----------



## akshay1229

drshk said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> A friend just got his EA assessment result - the outcome is positive but the occupation quoted for him is Electronics Engineer. Problem is, he is an Electrical Engineer - says so clearly on the degree as well which he got after graduation from a US university. He applied under Washington Accord so there was no place on the application form to put in the code for which the assessment was being requested.
> 
> Can anyone help on what to do now?? He was really hoping for positive assessment as Electrical Engineer in order to get state sponsorship and the much-needed 5 points. Anyone with similar experience, please advice.
> 
> Another thing is that Electronics Engineers is only in WA list but is currently showing as 'not available' - any idea when and if at all it will become available again.
> 
> Any response/advice/suggestions are highly appreciated. Thanks!


Hey apply after getting confirmation. Bcz one guy recently was rejected his 189 visa bcz his experience was not closely related to his nominated occupation. I don't have much idea abt this issue..but he has put every step carefully..
Good luck to him..


----------



## Amar81

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Even I am too thinking now. I have lodged on 24th July and uploaded the documents on 12 sept and i got the date update for uploaded documents on the same day 23rd sept
> 
> I have uploaded one more document on 27th and that too got into received on the same day.
> 
> Now this is something different to whats been observed. Now confused :confused2:


Hi guys
I am new to this forum but have been following silently....
M in same situation as some of you .. 141311 , 190 Visa, ielts Oct 2012 7.5 Min overall 8 band, SS WA Recvd 01/07/13 , invite 02/07/13 , Visa Lodged 17/07/13 medicals done 01/08/13, Pcc India,Australia,uk uploaded 07/08, CO 25th Aug TM2 Adelaide CO Initial JS , Addt docs Requested 17/09 Uploaded 20/9. Applied thru Agent hence can't give date when n if medicals been finalised but it's family of 3 n we were all grade A
I have been for grant nothing happening ... Vv frustrated... CO emailed on 23/09 saying docs Recvd Processing Continuing.... Can anyone help ans tell what's is taking them so long ...?? 
Thanks


----------



## Firetoy

I'm afraid that only your CO can tell you about that, or maybe DIAC if you call them 



tanbd said:


> How you will able to whether your application going through internal/external checking??? Is it from CO or it can be found online status???


----------



## drshk

That's sad 



Vijay24 said:


> Not sure about the assessment but the occupation list for Electronics Engineer is showing not available from more than a year. Looks like WA has lot of Electronic Engineers


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> I'm afraid that only your CO can tell you about that, or maybe DIAC if you call them


what is the difference between internal and external check?


----------



## drshk

Thanks Akshay, his academic qualification is 'Electrical' not Electronic though he has taken a few Electronics subjects. But the degree is for 'Electrical' so its shocking that his assessment is for Electronic.



akshay1229 said:


> Hey apply after getting confirmation. Bcz one guy recently was rejected his 189 visa bcz his experience was not closely related to his nominated occupation. I don't have much idea abt this issue..but he has put every step carefully..
> Good luck to him..


----------



## ringoranger

ruchkal said:


> Welcome buddy. :tea:.. What is your visa type? Update your timeline.


Hi buddy. Just updated my signature.
Visa 190....


----------



## Firetoy

Well, I'm not really sure. I guess that external checks consist in verifying your police history with Interpol or any other agency, and I guess that applies to people from high risk countries.
When they say internal checks, well, if you are not living in Australia, any internal check makes no sense unless they are verifying the documents you upload by themselves, through who knows which internal process they may have!

But this is just my guess...so don't take very precisely 



Birender said:


> what is the difference between internal and external check?


----------



## Pradhumn

Hi !

I am going to apply for the PR, can anyone share the EOI which is the first step in the process?

Thanks


----------



## Firetoy

Ok, these people should get a CO or a Grant this week, let's see how wrong I am!!
here it's the list:
mohsinhere
Crosswind
Thanich
Liz21
Kbounds
Ankitakharbanda
Sandhuaman
Johnson
Ani.pepe
tihor
yamahaneo
kt2013
rahu
solarik
akk
shyam
wyn
andy2013
amitgupte
aj34321

Finger crossed for all of you and good luck!


----------



## kmann

ringoranger said:


> Hi buddy. Just updated my signature.
> Visa 190....


Welcome to the club mate :wave:


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Well, I'm not really sure. I guess that external checks consist in verifying your police history with Interpol or any other agency, and I guess that applies to people from high risk countries.
> When they say internal checks, well, if you are not living in Australia, any internal check makes no sense unless they are verifying the documents you upload by themselves, through who knows which internal process they may have!
> 
> But this is just my guess...so don't take very precisely


thanks man


----------



## akshay1229

drshk said:


> Thanks Akshay, his academic qualification is 'Electrical' not Electronic though he has taken a few Electronics subjects. But the degree is for 'Electrical' so its shocking that his assessment is for Electronic.


Ask him to talk to Engineers Australia team. They are very kind in response. In my case, I have not done assessment of my experience because my employer was not willing to issue me an experience certificate with the detailed duty statement that's why I went through only education assessment. tell your friend to discuss this matter with engineers australia team and only get his degree assessment. this whole condition applies when your friend wants to claim experience point for closely nominated occupation. 
moderators please input your suggestions


----------



## drshk

Hi akshay, he has only applied for degree assessment. No experience points claimed as he is currently still studying for his masters.

Yes, we intend to get in touch with EA team asap. Today the call just kept going to voice mail. I hope we can get through to a live person tomorrow.

Thanks again for your input. Anyone else with any advise, pls share. Thanks!



akshay1229 said:


> Ask him to talk to Engineers Australia team. They are very kind in response. In my case, I have not done assessment of my experience because my employer was not willing to issue me an experience certificate with the detailed duty statement that's why I went through only education assessment. tell your friend to discuss this matter with engineers australia team and only get his degree assessment. this whole condition applies when your friend wants to claim experience point for closely nominated occupation.
> moderators please input your suggestions


----------



## Dipti V

*Help needed (189 or 190 visa)*

Hi All , 

We are planning to migrate to Australia & my skill assessment has come positive ... saying "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO code". 

I have also applied for IELTS exam ...awaiting results.

What is my next step ? 
- EOI through skillselect (but here which visa should I select..189 or 190 visa)... agents have told me to select 190... but why not 189 is my question ?
- In "SkillSelect" section... there is a question for State Sponsorship... should I select "all" there ? or How do i apply for state sponsorship.

Am I proceeding in the right direction...pls help. 
Thank You


----------



## akshay1229

drshk said:


> Hi akshay, he has only applied for degree assessment. No experience points claimed as he is currently still studying for his masters.
> 
> Yes, we intend to get in touch with EA team asap. Today the call just kept going to voice mail. I hope we can get through to a live person tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again for your input. Anyone else with any advise, pls share. Thanks!


And drop an email with detail situation. They reply within a day or two.


----------



## tracyv83

Firetoy said:


> Ok, these people should get a CO or a Grant this week, let's see how wrong I am!!
> here it's the list:
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> Thanich
> Liz21
> Kbounds
> Ankitakharbanda
> Sandhuaman
> Johnson
> Ani.pepe
> tihor
> yamahaneo
> kt2013
> rahu
> solarik
> akk
> shyam
> wyn
> andy2013
> amitgupte
> aj34321
> 
> Finger crossed for all of you and good luck!


What about me


----------



## drshk

Thanks, thats good to know. Is this the correct email id [email protected]



akshay1229 said:


> And drop an email with detail situation. They reply within a day or two.


----------



## Firetoy

Oh my God, in the list you have a CO already! isn't it???? Team 34?? is not that right???




tracyv83 said:


> What about me


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Oh my God, in the list you have a CO already! isn't it???? Team 34?? is not that right???


i just noticed the link to the sheet in your signature. Amazing idea.

Otherwise it becomes a task to find the link for the same. 

Keep up the good work


----------



## Firetoy

As they say here... Thanks maaaaaitttt!




Birender said:


> i just noticed the link to the sheet in your signature. Amazing idea.
> 
> Otherwise it becomes a task to find the link for the same.
> 
> Keep up the good work


----------



## tracyv83

Firetoy said:


> Oh my God, in the list you have a CO already! isn't it???? Team 34?? is not that right???


Not had contact yet but rang the help line end of Last week ( I am not patient and this is killing me)


----------



## Firetoy

Don't desperate! Soon my friend, soon you will get it. You are from the UK, it should be easy for you!



tracyv83 said:


> Not had contact yet but rang the help line end of Last week ( I am not patient and this is killing me)


----------



## manubadboy

drshk said:


> Thanks, thats good to know. Is this the correct email id [email protected]


Check with EA who the assessing officer was and drop him a mail.. Oh on the ither hand ur friend would have got the result and it would have the name of the assessor.. Drop him a mail or call him if possible..

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## Birender

Documents status is 'Recieved".. what does this mean??

CO allocated?


----------



## tracyv83

Firetoy said:


> Don't desperate! Soon my friend, soon you will get it. You are from the UK, it should be easy for you!


I can only hope:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ariyawansha81

balajism said:


> Desperately hoping and hoping that this last day of September is grant day for all of us!
> Painfully obvious that there aren't many July applicants left, just us unlucky souls... Fingers and toes and everything else crossed today is grant day..
> 
> I seem to be in the same boat as the Terminator. Applied 189 on July 23rd. Was so sure I was next in line after sre_375 but grants seem to have skipped ahead
> 
> Called DIAC last week and was informed that I was assigned CO on 12th September, from Team 34 (I'm assuming that's Brisbane?). No further details (like the CO's name) provided. It's been ages since then but no CO contact as yet :Cry: :Cry: :Cry:
> 
> :fingerscrossed: :wacko:


Hi I am silent observer of this tread long time, hope this will be a time to write something.... don't worry bro  i am more unlucky than you ... lol following are my timeline....

EOI	18-02-2013	
ACT SS Applied	22-02-2013	
DIAC Ceiling Reach	24-02-2013	
ACT SS Approved 5/4/2013	
DIAC Ceiling Reset	1/7/2013	
ACT*nomination	3/7/2013	
DIAC Invitation	3/7/2013	
VISA Lodge	9/7/2013
Police Clearance Applied 15/07/2013
Police Clearance Received 17/08/2013
CO Assigned : 22/08/2013
Medical Test : 24/08/2013
VISA Granted : ????

Hope we all get golden letter this week ......


----------



## muralimailbox

gtaark said:


> Don't worry..I did my medicals from Mumbai..for myself and spouse got cleared on Aug 27, but my child's medicals got cleared on Sept 5..
> 
> Sometimes the clinic delays the uploading, however its better to contact the clinic and inquire if they have uploaded.
> 
> Best of luck


Yes It happened with me as well. Mine they missed the X-ray and they loaded only my wife and daughter after inquiring with them they asked to come back again for the Chest X-ray. I gave it immediately and got it loaded by them on the same day...


----------



## ringoranger

kmann said:


> Welcome to the club mate :wave:


Thanks.... hope I can finalize all the documents by next week.


----------



## muralimailbox

Congratulations.....


----------



## usman.shahid

does anyone know how many days MOC is taking these days to clear the referred medicals? is the backlog with MOC finished or they are still taking months?


----------



## kmann

ringoranger said:


> Thanks.... hope I can finalize all the documents by next week.


Try to get ur medical and PCC done as well in advance.


----------



## akshay1229

usman.shahid said:


> does anyone know how many days MOC is taking these days to clear the referred medicals? is the backlog with MOC finished or they are still taking months?


I believe it depends on your country you belong because they consider high risk counties in which HIV and T.B. are dominant diseases. 
In some cases, it varies with personal medical issues.. in my case, I m from India and mine medical was cleared within a day and many cases are there whose medical is still hanging in middle..in this case, just keep patience...

Good luck mate.


----------



## amitso

anshuashu said:


> completed 1 mnth of CO allocation ,still no response from DIAC...dnt knw wats gng on with my file...anybody facing the same problem??


If CO has asked you any documents then call DIAC and check whether they have received them.

Do upload the documents in eVisa also, in my case the document which I have sent doesnt reached CO.


----------



## WizzyWizz

ringoranger said:


> Count me in !!!
> 
> Just applied today !!!
> 
> Reading now what will be my next step.


Arrange for your medical and perhaps COC. :rofl:

You can try SATA Bedok they upload medicals quite fast.


----------



## ringoranger

kmann said:


> Try to get ur medical and PCC done as well in advance.


I was uploading my documents and I mistakenly upload to the wrong Educational Qualification. Initially I click the Overseas Qualification question mark. When I click to upload the documents, I did not notice it changed to Australian Qualifications. I cannot find a way to edit the file. What should I do?

Do I need to wait for my CO and communicate this mistake?

:frusty: :frusty:


----------



## ady the grea

Hi Guys,

Can u answer few of queries

1) Do we have to print and scan form-80 or can we save the PDF file by any means??
2) Will it affect the decision of CO if we upload certified copies rather than colored scanned copy of originals?
3) how to decrease the size of PDF file to enable it to be sent in a folder in email?

your value able advice is solicited at the earliest

Regards
ady


----------



## monster

I uregently need reply to this please

can any one tell me what does the final email from CO look like; like after all the documents are received by the CO [and are marked as RECEIVED in the eVisa page]
does the CO say that 'your documents are being assessed as per the points claimed'.


----------



## swesok

Hi guys 

i am new to this forum and i have my own story too , i got my ss and i already lodge my application 10 days ago.
concerning my PCC i cannot do it alone DIAC must send me a letter inorder to do it so what do you recommend guys to i wait till i got my CO then he/she will send me that letter or i just email them now asking for this ??

i am confused kindly need help
Thanks
Regards


----------



## kmann

ady the grea said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can u answer few of queries
> 
> 1) Do we have to print and scan form-80 or can we save the PDF file by any means??
> *complete the form 80 save the pdf file. then take the printout of only second last page that you need to sign. Sign it scan it and merge it with your rest of pdf file.*
> 2) Will it affect the decision of CO if we upload certified copies rather than colored scanned copy of originals?
> *No, you can upload any of them or combination of both*
> 3) how to decrease the size of PDF file to enable it to be sent in a folder in email?
> *try :https://smallpdf.com/*
> your value able advice is solicited at the earliest
> 
> Regards
> ady


Pls find answers in RED


----------



## kmann

monster said:


> I uregently need reply to this please
> 
> can any one tell me what does the final email from CO look like; like after all the documents are received by the CO [and are marked as RECEIVED in the eVisa page]
> does the CO say that 'your documents are being assessed as per the points claimed'.


You will not get any email from your CO whether your documents have been recieved or not.You will either get direct VISA Grant mail or mail requesting additional documents.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## monster

*I uregently need reply to this please*

can any one tell me what does the final email from CO look like; like after all the documents are received by the CO [and are marked as RECEIVED in the eVisa page]
does the CO say that 'your documents are being assessed as per the points claimed'.


----------



## kmann

swesok said:


> Hi guys
> 
> i am new to this forum and i have my own story too , i got my ss and i already lodge my application 10 days ago.
> concerning my PCC i cannot do it alone DIAC must send me a letter inorder to do it so what do you recommend guys to i wait till i got my CO then he/she will send me that letter or i just email them now asking for this ??
> 
> i am confused kindly need help
> Thanks
> Regards


In your case you need to wait for CO allocation and then on his/her request you can go and do your PCC. You cant mail them as you dont know who your CO is and which team have been you allocated to.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## kmann

ringoranger said:


> I was uploading my documents and I mistakenly upload to the wrong Educational Qualification. Initially I click the Overseas Qualification question mark. When I click to upload the documents, I did not notice it changed to Australian Qualifications. I cannot find a way to edit the file. What should I do?
> 
> Do I need to wait for my CO and communicate this mistake?
> 
> :frusty: :frusty:


Yes thats the only option you have.Once CO allocated you can communicate to him the mistake.

All the best mate.

Pls be careful while uploading documents.


----------



## swesok

kmann said:


> In your case you need to wait for CO allocation and then on his/her request you can go and do your PCC. You cant mail them as you dont know who your CO is and which team have been you allocated to.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Thank you Kmann for you reply

it seems like i have to wait for the CO but will this slow down my visa process??

at least i can do the Medical now . when anyone grant a visa the expiry of the visa and the first enery is 6 month or a year from the medical ??

we almost lodge our application in the same time
Best of luck to you
Regards


----------



## mithu93ku

swesok said:


> Hi guys
> 
> i am new to this forum and i have my own story too , i got my ss and i already lodge my application 10 days ago.
> concerning my PCC i cannot do it alone DIAC must send me a letter inorder to do it so what do you recommend guys to i wait till i got my CO then he/she will send me that letter or i just email them now asking for this ??
> 
> i am confused kindly need help
> Thanks
> Regards


Hello *swesok*,
You have to wait for CO's e-mail and till then you have nothing to do.


----------



## kmann

swesok said:


> Thank you Kmann for you reply
> 
> it seems like i have to wait for the CO but will this slow down my visa process??
> *NO, not really.May be a differenc of week or so*
> 
> at least i can do the Medical now . when anyone grant a visa the expiry of the visa and the first enery is 6 month or a year from the medical ??
> *one Year from Medical*
> we almost lodge our application in the same time
> Best of luck to you
> Regards


Answers in RED.
thanks for ur wishes mate. All the best to you as well  ray2: we get our grants soon :roll:

Regards,
Karan


----------



## swesok

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *swesok*,
> You have to wait for CO's e-mail and till then you have nothing to do.


Dear mithu

i guess i have to wait but i had heard from some guys that you can wait for like 3 month or sometimes more inorder to have CO assigned for your case ,lets hope this will not be my storyray2:

congratulation for your visa  when you are planning to make your landing ??

Best of luck in your new life


----------



## kmann

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *swesok*,
> You have to wait for CO's e-mail and till then you have nothing to do.


Mithu, 

In my application travle document is being shown as recommended. I was wondering is it a mandate document or system glitch?? I have already uploaded my passport copies to my VISA application. Shall I upload the same under travel document as well??

Wat do u reckon !!!

Regards,
Karan


----------



## mithu93ku

swesok said:


> Dear mithu
> 
> i guess i have to wait but i had heard from some guys that you can wait for like 3 month or sometimes more inorder to have CO assigned for your case ,lets hope this will not be my storyray2:
> 
> congratulation for your visa  when you are planning to make your landing ??
> 
> Best of luck in your new life


Thanks for wishing me!
-No you would not wait for 3 months. Hope it took 5 -6 weeks highest. 
I am planning to move in mid Feb,2014. 

Good luck with your visa application. 
Regards,
Mithu


----------



## swesok

kmann said:


> Answers in RED.
> thanks for ur wishes mate. All the best to you as well  ray2: we get our grants soon :roll:
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


thanks karan , i am really excited can't wait .hope it will all go in the right way

are you palnnong to stay in melbourne or other place??


----------



## usman.shahid

if the "Organize your medical exams...." link on eVisa page gets disappeared, what does it mean? Does it mean that medicals are finalized and cleared or it means that they are referred? please share the info.


----------



## kmann

swesok said:


> thanks karan , i am really excited can't wait .hope it will all go in the right way
> 
> are you palnnong to stay in melbourne or other place??


Melbourne only during my initial stay.  Victoria nominated me so I have to stay dere and attend my moral duty to stay dere for atleast 2 years.
Please update your signautre as well buddy.

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## felix2020

altius said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to all who got the golden letter
> 
> I had applied on August 1st and got my CO allocated on 25th Sept. I had not done the medical but had uploaded everything else on August 1st. Now when my CO contacted me in the request checklist the only thing they have asked for is Health Examination.
> 
> This is the mail I received.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The following is a list of items that is required to continue processing your application for
> a visa. Please refer to the ‘Request for Information - Detailed Information’ attachment for
> detailed information on the items listed in this checklist
> 
> Main Applicant
> 
> Evidence of Health HAP ID =*******
> 
> Secondary Applicant(s)
> 
> Evidence of Health HAP ID =*******
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> Does this mean all my other documents are reviewed and accepted and the only thing I will have to submit is the Medical report to get the grant? Please do pen your thoughts.


Your CO doesn't have the time and motivation to send you ten different emails for ten different documents. If Medical is the only document he asked for, that's all he needs before he issue you the grant.

Cheers.. Congratulation..


----------



## kmann

usman.shahid said:


> if the "Organize your medical exams...." link on eVisa page gets disappeared, what does it mean? Does it mean that medicals are finalized and cleared or it means that they are referred? please share the info.


It is an automated process. Not sure though wat does it means. As far as i know it means medicals are cleared.


----------



## swesok

mithu93ku said:


> Thanks for wishing me!
> -No you would not wait for 3 months. Hope it took 5 -6 weeks highest.
> I am planning to move in mid Feb,2014.
> 
> Good luck with your visa application.
> Regards,
> Mithu


 Thanks man

it is better for you to check the best time to go to your nominated state as i had been told that the rent and its availability varies greatly depending on the season
way to go


----------



## felix2020

Birender said:


> Documents status is 'Recieved".. what does this mean??
> 
> CO allocated?


Document status is automated. You should have received status within 1 to 2 days of application lodgement. It means nothing. 

However you should get a CO between 5-10 weeks of lodgement. Your CO will only contact you if he needs additional document. Otherwise, you should get a direct grant.


----------



## monster

kmann said:


> You will not get any email from your CO whether your documents have been recieved or not.You will either get direct VISA Grant mail or mail requesting additional documents.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


I received that email, that my docs got received
and being assessed as per the claims that I made.

*Can anyone please let me know of any such email anyone received*?


----------



## mithu93ku

kmann said:


> Melbourne only during my initial stay.  Victoria nominated me so I have to stay dere and attend my moral duty to stay dere for atleast 2 years.
> 
> Cheers,
> Karan


Hello *Karan*,
You have excellent reply power. :first:
Keep posting in this thread. :hail:

Good Luck.
Mithu


----------



## swesok

kmann said:


> Melbourne only during my initial stay.  Victoria nominated me so I have to stay dere and attend my moral duty to stay dere for atleast 2 years.
> Please update your signautre as well buddy.
> 
> Cheers,
> Karan


if you have not find any job there the province can give you a permission to go anywhere else . its really a case by case issue but hopefully you will find a job there and enjoy it

sure but can you kindly tell me how to update the signature ?? sorry i am new in here


----------



## manubadboy

swesok said:


> if you have not find any job there the province can give you a permission to go anywhere else . its really a case by case issue but hopefully you will find a job there and enjoy it
> 
> sure but can you kindly tell me how to update the signature ?? sorry i am new in here


Hi swesok.. You need to click on usercp and then on the left side you will see update signature.. Click.on.it and update your signature with your timeline.. 
I hope it helps..

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## kmann

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *Karan*,
> You have excellent reply power. :first:
> Keep posting in this thread. :hail:
> 
> Good Luck.
> Mithu


LOLz, thanks for the kind words. I can only try to be as much helpful to others as you were . Cant take your place Sir Mithu :clap2:


----------



## kmann

swesok said:


> if you have not find any job there the province can give you a permission to go anywhere else . its really a case by case issue but hopefully you will find a job there and enjoy it
> *Thanks a ton buddy. I hope ill find one*
> sure but can you kindly tell me how to update the signature ?? sorry i am new in here


go to "USER CP" just under Menu Bar, then in control panel under "Settings and Options" , click "Edit Signature". there you go.

You can copy mine and edit if you want to


----------



## kmann

Was just going through the posts.

All the best to everyone and I wish all of you get your Grants soon. ray2:ray2:ray2:

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## mithu93ku

kmann said:


> LOLz, thanks for the kind words. I can only try to be as much helpful to others as you were . Cant take your place Sir Mithu :clap2:


Nup, I was just enjoying the company of my mates. Do not create hype which had started by talented *laurionoz*. :gossip:


----------



## kmann

mithu93ku said:


> Nup, I was just enjoying the company of my mates. Do not create hype which had started by talented *laurionoz*. :gossip:


Will try my best :roll::roll::roll: 
Can you pls answer my below query:

In my application, travel document is being shown as recommended. I was wondering is it a mandate document or system glitch?? I have already uploaded my passport copies to my VISA application. Shall I upload the same under travel document as well??

Wat do u reckon !!!

Regards,
Karan


----------



## felix2020

kmann said:


> Will try my best :roll::roll::roll:
> Can you pls answer my below query:
> 
> In my application, travel document is being shown as recommended. I was wondering is it a mandate document or system glitch?? I have already uploaded my passport copies to my VISA application. Shall I upload the same under travel document as well??
> 
> Wat do u reckon !!!
> 
> Regards,
> Karan



Documents shown in checklist is set by default. I don't think you need to worry about it. I experienced similar issues, and I uploaded my personal details page of passport into that section. However, I don't think it is necessary.


----------



## monster

*I uregently need reply to this please*

can any one tell me what does the final email from CO look like; like after all the documents are received by the CO [and are marked as RECEIVED in the eVisa page]
does the CO say that 'your documents are being assessed as per the points claimed'.


I received that email, that my docs got received
and being assessed as per the claims that I made.

*Can anyone please let me know of any such email anyone received? *


----------



## kmann

monster said:


> *I uregently need reply to this please*
> 
> can any one tell me what does the final email from CO look like; like after all the documents are received by the CO [and are marked as RECEIVED in the eVisa page]
> does the CO say that 'your documents are being assessed as per the points claimed'.
> 
> 
> I received that email, that my docs got received
> and being assessed as per the claims that I made.
> 
> *Can anyone please let me know of any such email anyone received? *


Can you please tell, whether dis is the first mail u recievd from CO or it was recieved after CO requested some documents and you mailed them.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## kmann

felix2020 said:


> Documents shown in checklist is set by default. I don't think you need to worry about it. I experienced similar issues, and I uploaded my personal details page of passport into that section. However, I don't think it is necessary.


thanks for ur reply mate. :loco:

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## Dabz

Hi All,

Lodged my application on 31st August and still waiting for CO to be assigned. However , i have done my medicals without the CO asking for it to save up on processing time. Under subclass 190 a CO should be assigned within 5 weeks, 5th week is ending this week . Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## kmann

Dabz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lodged my application on 31st August and still waiting for CO to be assigned. However , i have done my medicals without the CO asking for it to save up on processing time. Under subclass 190 a CO should be assigned within 5 weeks, 5th week is ending this week . Keeping my fingers crossed.


you should get CO allocated by end of this week. all the best with your application. In the mean time you can get your PCC as well, if not already done.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## CaptainR

itisme said:


> I haven't come accross any question related to Refusal of visas while lodging the applicaiton. Can you please help me with the question you are refering to?


It is asked in the character declarations, a set of questions you answer at the final stage of the application.


----------



## sanny

Mithu sir can u Please help me to answer my questions ..

I applied 485 Temporary residency in december 2012 ..case officer was allocated this june 2013 and he asked for some documents and i provided everything till now i havent got any reply .Mean while i applied subclass 190 in september 2013 i have provided all my documents to my agent and i have done my medical last month .and last night when i checked my TR status it shows some updates regarding my medical saying that my medical has been finalised i wanna ask u whether my case officer allocated or not for PR or how long it takes after medical has been finalised..Your help in this matter will be highly appreciated ..
Regards


----------



## mithu93ku

kmann said:


> Will try my best :roll::roll::roll:
> Can you pls answer my below query:
> 
> In my application, travel document is being shown as recommended. I was wondering is it a mandate document or system glitch?? I have already uploaded my passport copies to my VISA application. Shall I upload the same under travel document as well??
> 
> Wat do u reckon !!!
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Hello *Karan*,
*felix2020 * is right. Some of my documents showed "recommend" and "required" till my Grant!. However, My IELTS Score have to resend due to "recommend" status and requested by CO again. 
Best of Luck.
Mithu


----------



## monster

kmann said:


> Can you please tell, whether dis is the first mail u recievd from CO or it was recieved after CO requested some documents and you mailed them.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


after he requested and I uploaded all 10 days ago


----------



## mithu93ku

sanny said:


> Mithu sir can u Please help me to answer my questions ..
> 
> I applied 485 Temporary residency in december 2012 ..case officer was allocated this june 2013 and he asked for some documents and i provided everything till now i havent got any reply .Mean while i applied subclass 190 in september 2013 i have provided all my documents to my agent and i have done my medical last month .and last night when i checked my TR status it shows some updates regarding my medical saying that my medical has been finalised i wanna ask u whether my case officer allocated or not for PR or how long it takes after medical has been finalised..Your help in this matter will be highly appreciated ..
> Regards


Dear sunny,
-It is highly unlikely that you have got your CO for 190 visa as you have applied in september 2013 ( though you have not mentioned the exact date of 190 visa application lodgement).
-I think you would get your 485 TR visa soon! 
- You have not mentioned the 485 streams whether it is Graduate Work stream or Post-Study Work stream. 

Good luck


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Dear sunny,
> -It is highly unlikely that you have got your CO for 190 visa as you have applied in september 2013 ( though you have not mentioned the exact date of 190 visa application lodgement).
> -I think you would get your 485 TR visa soon!
> - You have not mentioned the 485 streams whether it is Graduate Work stream or Post-Study Work stream.
> 
> Good luck


He must be under Graduate Work Stream because Post-Study work stream is applicable to people who got their student visa on or after November, 2011. If he applied for 485 on December 2012, He must have got his student visa in 2010 or before. 

Medical is automated. If he does Medical for 190, it will also be applicable to 485 and vice versa.


----------



## sanny

Thank u for the prompt reply .

My wife is a main applicant and me and my son are on dependent visa. My wife has done Master of professional accounting and she has completed 2 years study in australia.We applied for subclass 190 on 2nd september 2013.Our case officer for TR didn't ask medical .But we have done our medical for PR before we lodge subclass 190 on 31 august 2013.But when i check my status online for TR it change in to Medical examination has been finalised..And i applied my 190 through my agent and i dont have a password to check my PR status ..I can only check my TR status online ..Please let me know what are the chances of me getting PR ..


----------



## Dabz

Thanks Karan , Yes i have uploaded the PCC already , so document wise i have uploaded everything thing that has been recommended .


----------



## felix2020

sanny said:


> Thank u for the prompt reply .
> 
> My wife is a main applicant and me and my son are on dependent visa. My wife has done Master of professional accounting and she has completed 2 years study in australia.We applied for subclass 190 on 2nd september 2013.Our case officer for TR didn't ask medical .But we have done our medical for PR before we lodge subclass 190 on 31 august 2013.But when i check my status online for TR it change in to Medical examination has been finalised..And i applied my 190 through my agent and i dont have a password to check my PR status ..I can only check my TR status online ..Please let me know what are the chances of me getting PR ..


Your chances of getting PR is 100% if you can* prove your claims* made on your EOI and you don't have substantial health or character problems.


----------



## mithu93ku

sanny said:


> Thank u for the prompt reply .
> 
> My wife is a main applicant and me and my son are on dependent visa. My wife has done Master of professional accounting and she has completed 2 years study in australia.We applied for subclass 190 on 2nd september 2013.Our case officer for TR didn't ask medical .But we have done our medical for PR before we lodge subclass 190 on 31 august 2013.But when i check my status online for TR it change in to Medical examination has been finalised..And i applied my 190 through my agent and i dont have a password to check my PR status ..I can only check my TR status online ..Please let me know what are the chances of me getting PR ..


You have already informed by *felix2020* about your medicals.


> Medical is automated. If he does Medical for 190, it will also be applicable to 485 and vice versa.


.
I see no problem with your 190 visa. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Dabz

Folks/Karan,

I am not able to Edit my Signature , don't see any options under Settings & Options as previously guided. Please assist.

Cheers!


----------



## felix2020

sanny said:


> Thank u for the prompt reply .
> 
> My wife is a main applicant and me and my son are on dependent visa. My wife has done Master of professional accounting and she has completed 2 years study in australia.We applied for subclass 190 on 2nd september 2013.Our case officer for TR didn't ask medical .But we have done our medical for PR before we lodge subclass 190 on 31 august 2013.But when i check my status online for TR it change in to Medical examination has been finalised..And i applied my 190 through my agent and i dont have a password to check my PR status ..I can only check my TR status online ..Please let me know what are the chances of me getting PR ..


Can you create a signature so that others can assess your situation better? Everyone has a signature at the footer of all posts.


----------



## sanny

Thanks you r right ..yes we came to australia in 2010..


----------



## mithu93ku

Dabz said:


> Folks/Karan,
> 
> I am not able to Edit my Signature , don't see any options under Settings & Options as previously guided. Please assist.
> 
> Cheers!


you have to submit at least 5 posts to qualify for a signature here in expat forum.


----------



## Dabz

Ahh arite , thanks for clearing that out Mithu , would be my 4th now . So would post another generic one .


----------



## Dabz

Signatures are really helpful , posting my 5th to get mine activated . Cheers!


----------



## mithu93ku

Dabz said:


> Signatures are really helpful , posting my 5th to get mine activated . Cheers!


Ha ha ha . Come on with signature *Dabz*!


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Ha ha ha . Come on with signature *Dabz*!


We are waiting for it... LOL


----------



## sanny

THANKS FOR UR HELP .. WE CLAIMED 65 POINTS .

Ielts = 10 

Two years Degree = 15

Degree in australia = 5

AGE = 30

State Sponsorship = 5

Thanks Felix 2020 and Mithu for your replies


----------



## Dabz

Guys , its still hasn't come  ....


----------



## felix2020

sanny said:


> THANKS FOR UR HELP .. WE CLAIMED 65 POINTS .
> 
> Ielts = 10
> 
> Two years Degree = 15
> 
> Degree in australia = 5
> 
> AGE = 30
> 
> State Sponsorship = 5
> 
> Thanks Felix 2020 and Mithu for your replies


Your case is very simple. You should get the grant this month.


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi Mithu & Seniors,

Today i have uploaded form 80 (Primary and Secondary)Applicants as soon as i have uploaded the status was received .even after uploading the form 80 for the secondary applicant there is link for the secondary applicant asking "complete th character assesment for this applicant".Why is it showing for only the secondary applicant why not for the primary applicant.

Your reply would be helpful for many of us who are in the same stage. and also i would like to know that the medical link and the character assesment link is default or a CO would activate the link?

Tank you in advance.


----------



## felix2020

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Mithu & Seniors,
> 
> Today i have uploaded form 80 (Primary and Secondary)Applicants as soon as i have uploaded the status was received .even after uploading the form 80 for the secondary applicant there is link for the secondary applicant asking "complete th character assesment for this applicant".Why is it showing for only the secondary applicant why not for the primary applicant.
> 
> Your reply would be helpful for many of us who are in the same stage. and also i would like to know that the medical link and the character assesment link is default or a CO would activate the link?
> 
> Tank you in advance.


It is highly unlikely CO has been assigned in your case. Whatever you are experiencing, it is by system default or system glitch. Don't take it seriously.


----------



## swesok

my vetassee apply march 2013
my vetassee results may 2013
ss mid August
lodge application 10 days ago

waiting for CO
dont know what and when to expect next ???


----------



## mithu93ku

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Mithu & Seniors,
> 
> Today i have uploaded form 80 (Primary and Secondary)Applicants as soon as i have uploaded the status was received .even after uploading the form 80 for the secondary applicant there is link for the secondary applicant asking "complete th character assesment for this applicant".Why is it showing for only the secondary applicant why not for the primary applicant.
> 
> Your reply would be helpful for many of us who are in the same stage. and also i would like to know that the medical link and the character assesment link is default or a CO would activate the link?
> 
> Tank you in advance.


Ignore e-visa page status. "complete the character assessment for this applicant" status had shown till my grant for me and my spouse though for both form 80 was uploaded upfront. 

Medical link is default.


----------



## Dabz

felix2020 said:


> We are waiting for it... LOL


Here u go !!!


----------



## felix2020

swesok said:


> my vetassee apply march 2013
> my vetassee results may 2013
> ss mid August
> lodge application 10 days ago
> 
> waiting for CO
> dont know what and when to expect next ???


Wait for a direct grant or CO communication. Keep checking your emails including the junk folder. Try to do medical and arrange PCC in the meantime if possible.

Good luck.


----------



## Dabz

I had done my meds today , how do i get communicated when the results have been uploaded ?


----------



## mithu93ku

Dabz said:


> I had done my meds today , how do i get communicated when the results have been uploaded ?


In your e-visa page through medicals link.


----------



## felix2020

Dabz said:


> I had done my meds today , how do i get communicated when the results have been uploaded ?


If you have done e-medical, you don't need to worry about anything. Keep checking your e-visa status, your medical link should disappear with " No Medical is required for these applicants ... "


----------



## Dabz

Thanks Felix & Mithu for your prompt responses . Cheers!


----------



## sahil772

Dabz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lodged my application on 31st August and still waiting for CO to be assigned. However , i have done my medicals without the CO asking for it to save up on processing time. Under subclass 190 a CO should be assigned within 5 weeks, 5th week is ending this week . Keeping my fingers crossed.


Hey Dabz...
I also lodged on 31st Aug.....Also uploaded all docs except form 80, and form 80 &1221 of dependent...keep me posted mate of any updates that u get....nd I will also keep u posted. ..u can PM me for the same

Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Dabz

sahil772 said:


> Hey Dabz...
> I also lodged on 31st Aug.....Also uploaded all docs except form 80, and form 80 &1221 of dependent...keep me posted mate of any updates that u get....nd I will also keep u posted. ..u can PM me for the same
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Sure thing Sahil , Thanks for writing in , All the best .. Cheers!


----------



## swesok

felix2020 said:


> Wait for a direct grant or CO communication. Keep checking your emails including the junk folder. Try to do medical and arrange PCC in the meantime if possible.
> 
> Good luck.



which is better making Medicla now or just wait till CO is assigned for my case and ask for the Medical????


----------



## felix2020

swesok said:


> which is better making Medicla now or just wait till CO is assigned for my case and ask for the Medical????



If you are offshore you may wait, but DIAC recommends doing medical upfront while lodging 190.


----------



## swesok

felix2020 said:


> If you are offshore you may wait, but DIAC recommends doing medical upfront while lodging 190.


Mostly i will do in in Mid october


----------



## ashif_eee

*Can anybody plz share me a sample copy of US FBI Criminal History Summary (as ur PCC) that u have submitted on ur Immigration application. *

Because my wife has just received her FBI report. She have some confusion whether this is the required report or not as there is no original Signature (printed signature given). As well as they have mentioned in it that this is only for "Personal Review" can not be used for the licensing/employment or any other reason. Though they have mentioned* " REVEALED NO PRIOR ARREST DATA AT FBI."*

U can mail me on [email protected]

Expecting ur assistance...


----------



## praveenreddy

felix2020 said:


> It is highly unlikely CO has been assigned in your case. Whatever you are experiencing, it is by system default or system glitch. Don't take it seriously.


Thank u Felix for the reply.


----------



## alihasan

Good morning mates. Any grants today?


----------



## donshoaibuc

Hi All,

I received an e-mail stating the following:

"Your application has not been allocated to team "x" for assessment. When allocated to a case officer, they will contact you within two weeks. If you have already been allocated a case officer, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application. Please only forward the information requested below to team "x". Please note team "x" does not respond to status update requests"

After that I am advised to send form 80, form 1221 and CV to the e-mail address in the attachment.

For me it is quite confusing, that I have not been assigned a case officer and I have to send forms via e-mail rather than uploading to the portal. Is there any change in the procedure?

Kindly advise.


----------



## afr_k

*ACS formats*

Hello All,

Please have a look at this carefully and advise me what to do

_I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based. I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about :

• claimed to have employment experience of at least 96 months in 10 years when you have only evidenced skilled employment at least for 60 months in 10 years.

According to the skills assessor (the Australian Computing Society (ACS)) of your nominated occupation (Software Engineer), a Bachelor Degree and two years of work experience is required to meet the skill requirements for your nominated occupation. Only work experience undertaken after these requirements have been met can be considered for points in your visa application.

I find that your invitation score is actually 60.

I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.

I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.

As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’). 

I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score._

I had work experience of 8 years when i applied to ACS.
Senior Guys please let me know what this means and how should i proceed now.


----------



## starwars123

Have submitted my pending document (pcc) to my co today. I am really tensed now since i havent submitted even a single pay slip. But only the bank statements showing my salary credit. #panicked.

Please keep me in your prayers


----------



## ssyap

Dipti V said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> We are planning to migrate to Australia & my skill assessment has come positive ... saying "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO code".
> 
> I have also applied for IELTS exam ...awaiting results.
> 
> What is my next step ?
> - EOI through skillselect (but here which visa should I select..189 or 190 visa)... agents have told me to select 190... but why not 189 is my question ?
> - In "SkillSelect" section... there is a question for State Sponsorship... should I select "all" there ? or How do i apply for state sponsorship.
> 
> Am I proceeding in the right direction...pls help.
> Thank You


EOI Lodge will be next. Depending on your points, your agent might suggest you to 190 in order to make it to 60 points. Do check.


----------



## iamafreak

afr_k said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please have a look at this carefully and advise me what to do
> 
> _I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based. I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about :
> 
> • claimed to have employment experience of at least 96 months in 10 years when you have only evidenced skilled employment at least for 60 months in 10 years.
> 
> According to the skills assessor (the Australian Computing Society (ACS)) of your nominated occupation (Software Engineer), a Bachelor Degree and two years of work experience is required to meet the skill requirements for your nominated occupation. Only work experience undertaken after these requirements have been met can be considered for points in your visa application.
> 
> I find that your invitation score is actually 60.
> 
> I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score._
> 
> I had work experience of 8 years when i applied to ACS.
> Senior Guys please let me know what this means and how should i proceed now.


I think you should accept it as he/she is still processing your visa and will provide you the grant on 60 points.


----------



## alihasan

Hi guys,

Just received email from CO asking for the following documents 
Evidence of Birth or Age 
Evidence of English Language Ability - ielts test 
Evidence of Overseas Qualifications Evidence of Skills Assessment

However I have already front loaded these documents at the time of application. What should I do now? Should I email them again to the Case officer?


----------



## DesiTadka

This is standard and that shall do as PCC from USA.



ashif_eee said:


> *Can anybody plz share me a sample copy of US FBI Criminal History Summary (as ur PCC) that u have submitted on ur Immigration application. *
> 
> Because my wife has just received her FBI report. She have some confusion whether this is the required report or not as there is no original Signature (printed signature given). As well as they have mentioned in it that this is only for "Personal Review" can not be used for the licensing/employment or any other reason. Though they have mentioned* " REVEALED NO PRIOR ARREST DATA AT FBI."*
> 
> U can mail me on [email protected]
> 
> Expecting ur assistance...


----------



## urn

Congratulations Alihasan for CO allocation 
Hope you will get grant soon.

Cheers


----------



## drshk

Hi manu, the result just has assessing officer's name but no email id or phone no. for contact. We will be dropping an email on the general id [email protected]



manubadboy said:


> Check with EA who the assessing officer was and drop him a mail.. Oh on the ither hand ur friend would have got the result and it would have the name of the assessor.. Drop him a mail or call him if possible..
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## praveenreddy

mithu93ku said:


> Ignore e-visa page status. "complete the character assessment for this applicant" status had shown till my grant for me and my spouse though for both form 80 was uploaded upfront.
> 
> Medical link is default.


Thank u mithu for the reply.


----------



## KT2013

Superlike it!!!



Firetoy said:


> Ok, these people should get a CO or a Grant this week, let's see how wrong I am!!
> here it's the list:
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> Thanich
> Liz21
> Kbounds
> Ankitakharbanda
> Sandhuaman
> Johnson
> Ani.pepe
> tihor
> yamahaneo
> kt2013
> rahu
> solarik
> akk
> shyam
> wyn
> andy2013
> amitgupte
> aj34321
> 
> Finger crossed for all of you and good luck!


----------



## samkalu

iamafreak said:


> I think you should accept it as he/she is still processing your visa and will provide you the grant on 60 points.


Will they consider a reject if the points go down than at the time the points the eoi had.

Now points is 60
Invited received at points 65

Hope they process yours with 60.


----------



## AM

All the best to all of them with me also hoping to get a CO this week


----------



## starwars123

alihasan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just received email from CO asking for the following documents
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> Evidence of English Language Ability - ielts test
> Evidence of Overseas Qualifications Evidence of Skills Assessment
> 
> However I have already front loaded these documents at the time of application. What should I do now? Should I email them again to the Case officer?


Yes you email them and if possible reupload again. Your grant is just around the corner


----------



## AM

all the best to all. My 5 weeks ends tomorrow. lets hope for some good news


----------



## divyap

Friends, 

Just updating my case. 

CO allocated during sep 12/13th. 
Medicals link appeared, medicals done n cleared. 

Now only US FBI clearance pending. :-(

Hope to get grant soon. 

Thanks. 
Divya


----------



## iamafreak

samkalu said:


> Will they consider a reject if the points go down than at the time the points the eoi had.
> 
> Now points is 60
> Invited received at points 65
> 
> Hope they process yours with 60.


What the CO is advising here that he/she, on consent of the applicant, will be changing the points in the invitation itself to 60. So that the invitation points of 60 and the assessed points 60 are in sync. So in this case points in eoi and application will now be same.

it would have been a different case if EOI points were 60 and reduced points were 55.


----------



## alihasan

urn said:


> Congratulations Alihasan for CO allocation
> Hope you will get grant soon.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate. I hope you get your grant soon


----------



## iamafreak

Firetoy said:


> Don't desperate! Soon my friend, soon you will get it. You are from the UK, it should be easy for you!


check your PM inbox, firetoy


----------



## alihasan

starwars123 said:


> Yes you email them and if possible reupload again. Your grant is just around the corner


Thanks mate. I really hope so. I have sent them documents via. email and right now I am uploading the documents again in the evisa page.


----------



## aamirrehman

*Waiting for the Grant*

Hi Mithu / All,

I have applied for 190 on 21st June and had medicals with family on 1st Aug 2013 which were referred to MOC before finally clearing (medical link disappeared) on 16th Sept. After this, I asked my agent to mail CO on the same pattern (prepared mail and gave to agent to be sent to CO) as Mithu and other senior guys suggested however my agent waited for 1 week before mailing to CO on 22nd Sept.

Now its been approx. 8 days but not response from CO (Team 4, initials JH). My agent (being MARA reg based in AUS) has said that he'll not follow-up further with CO as they are generally not supposed to email CO's repeatedly regarding the status of the visa applications however he has not issues in myself following up directly with the CO.

What to do next? I am thinking of writing myself on top of the last email sent by the agent and politely asking the status from the CO, however am not sure whether it is a good practice to take-over communications with CO earlier being done by my agent?

Will really appreciate your suggestions please?


----------



## Colombo

KT2013 said:


> Superlike it!!!


This is osm.... 
Bless you guys. ..  

XXX


----------



## Vijay24

aamirrehman said:


> Hi Mithu / All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 on 21st June and had medicals with family on 1st Aug 2013 which were referred to MOC before finally clearing (medical link disappeared) on 16th Sept. After this, I asked my agent to mail CO on the same pattern (prepared mail and gave to agent to be sent to CO) as Mithu and other senior guys suggested however my agent waited for 1 week before mailing to CO on 22nd Sept.
> 
> Now its been approx. 8 days but not response from CO (Team 4, initials JH). My agent (being MARA reg based in AUS) has said that he'll not follow-up further with CO as they are generally not supposed to email CO's repeatedly regarding the status of the visa applications however he has not issues in myself following up directly with the CO.
> 
> What to do next? I am thinking of writing myself on top of the last email sent by the agent and politely asking the status from the CO, however am not sure whether it is a good practice to take-over communications with CO earlier being done by my agent?
> 
> Will really appreciate your suggestions please?


You should not email to CO when you already have someone from your end who is coordinating on your application status.

Be patient and wait for the results. It will take 10-15 days for their response!


----------



## tihor

Called DIAC today and found out that CO has been assigned to my case on 20/09. Unfortunately, before I could take CO's contact details, the phone got disconnected. Now that I have a CO, I am just going to wait until he/she contacts me.


----------



## thanich

KT2013 said:


> Superlike it!!!


Hi KT 2013,

I have to apply PCC. Once request letter recieved from CO only i can apply COC in singapore... I will post if any info i recieve from CO.

I wish everyone who wait for CO/Grant...


----------



## zippy24

tihor said:


> Called DIAC today and found out that CO has been assigned to my case on 20/09. Unfortunately, before I could take CO's contact details, the phone got disconnected. Now that I have a CO, I am just going to wait until he/she contacts me.


Congrats mate good to hear that..

Be ready to receive your direct grant

Ani.pepe,

Hopefully you should also have some CO allocated..

Reach your agent or DIAC to know your status..


----------



## Ani.pepe

tihor said:


> Called DIAC today and found out that CO has been assigned to my case on 20/09. Unfortunately, before I could take CO's contact details, the phone got disconnected. Now that I have a CO, I am just going to wait until he/she contacts me.


superlike your comment!!!hope u get a grant soon..


----------



## Ani.pepe

zippy24 said:


> Congrats mate good to hear that..
> 
> Be ready to receive your direct grant
> 
> Ani.pepe,
> 
> Hopefully you should also have some CO allocated..
> 
> Reach your agent or DIAC to know your status..


I havent heard from my CO Zippy but after looking at Tihors comment I guess I too have a CO  I will call DIAC soon

Hope we three get our Grants soon 

Have you completed your medicals???


----------



## solarik

Got mail form my CO requesting additional docs - photo and docs that I have uploaded already 
I'm going to send again these docs with comments. Is it right?
I'm confused about evidence of relationship. I have uploaded marriage certificate. Should I provide more evidence? Or just send again marriage certificate and it will be enough. We have been married since 2005.


----------



## zippy24

Ani.pepe said:


> I havent heard from my CO Zippy but after looking at Tihors comment I guess I too have a CO  I will call DIAC soon
> 
> Hope we three get our Grants soon
> 
> Have you completed your medicals???


Not yet mate planned for this thursady (03/10)


----------



## ruchkal

Hi September folks,

So its the first day of October, the month in which we all have faith to get COs and directs visa grants.  :grouphug::grouphug:.. CaptainR, Roposh and other September first week applicants, lets keep our fingers crossed from next week onwards. :fingerscrossed:

Roposh, you will get a direct grant on next week... :tea::tea:

Lets hope and pray for the best.. ray:ray:


----------



## zippy24

solarik said:


> Got mail form my CO requesting additional docs - photo and docs that I have uploaded already
> I'm going to send again these docs with comments. Is it right?
> I'm confused about evidence of relationship. I have uploaded marriage certificate. Should I provide more evidence? Or just send again marriage certificate and it will be enough. We have been married since 2005.


Congrats for getting a CO.

Provide more documents like Marraige invitation, Wedding pics, Family card etc.. 

I feel instead of sending only the marraige certificate again attaching more documents will satisfy your CO to tick off the evidence of relationship.

All the best!!!


----------



## ruchkal

solarik said:


> Got mail form my CO requesting additional docs - photo and docs that I have uploaded already
> I'm going to send again these docs with comments. Is it right?
> I'm confused about evidence of relationship. I have uploaded marriage certificate. Should I provide more evidence? Or just send again marriage certificate and it will be enough. We have been married since 2005.


You have to upload a family pic as well for evidence of relationship.


----------



## Malik.Yasir

zippy24 said:


> Not yet mate planned for this thursady (03/10)


This is weired .. NO SIGN of CO to me too! :argue::frusty:


----------



## ruchkal

Malik.Yasir said:


> This is weired .. NO SIGN of CO to me too! :argue::frusty:


You will get a direct grant soon.. :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## CaptainR

ruchkal said:


> Hi September folks,
> 
> So its the first day of October, the month in which we all have faith to get COs and directs visa grants.  :grouphug::grouphug:.. CaptainR, Roposh and other September first week applicants, lets keep our fingers crossed from next week onwards. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Roposh, you will get a direct grant on next week... :tea::tea:
> 
> Lets hope and pray for the best.. ray:ray:


I hope your right


----------



## CaptainR

I would accept the case officers proposal, it seems that they are trying to help you. By not doing so, you could open yourself up to a refusal by not meeting the requirement for 65 points. 
You really have no option but to accept the proposal and I should imagine a grant will follow shortly afterwards.


----------



## sandhuaman

planning to call DIAC 

hope CO is allocated to my application:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Birender

afr_k said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please have a look at this carefully and advise me what to do
> 
> _I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based. I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about :
> 
> • claimed to have employment experience of at least 96 months in 10 years when you have only evidenced skilled employment at least for 60 months in 10 years.
> 
> According to the skills assessor (the Australian Computing Society (ACS)) of your nominated occupation (Software Engineer), a Bachelor Degree and two years of work experience is required to meet the skill requirements for your nominated occupation. Only work experience undertaken after these requirements have been met can be considered for points in your visa application.
> 
> I find that your invitation score is actually 60.
> 
> I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score._
> 
> I had work experience of 8 years when i applied to ACS.
> Senior Guys please let me know what this means and how should i proceed now.


Was your ACS assessment mentioned all the work ex? was it in new or old format?


----------



## roposh

ruchkal said:


> Hi September folks,
> 
> So its the first day of October, the month in which we all have faith to get COs and directs visa grants.  :grouphug::grouphug:.. CaptainR, Roposh and other September first week applicants, lets keep our fingers crossed from next week onwards. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Roposh, you will get a direct grant on next week... :tea::tea:
> 
> Lets hope and pray for the best.. ray:ray:


I hope you are right Ruchkal 
Hope al of us get our grants sooon  And please pray that there are no LOOOOOOOONG security checks for me as is the case usually with pakistani aplicants 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Birender

Another deduction of work ex 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-invites-awaiting-co-1314.html#post1913297


----------



## Malik.Yasir

sandhuaman said:


> planning to call DIAC
> 
> hope CO is allocated to my application:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




Hello bro , I also applied on 17th AUG  letme know what they say


----------



## Sujith singh

Hi Sandu.

How much points u have.


----------



## Nidhi Sharma

Ani.pepe said:


> Nidhi which team was your CO from???


Mine was team 4Adelaide CO with initials EL


----------



## akshay1229

CaptainR said:


> It is asked in the character declarations, a set of questions you answer at the final stage of the application.


i have also never come across like this question. As you said, i checked in application 
under "view application" page on my e-visa. There were 10 questions among them, none of about refusing visa. Check your application.

Good Luck


----------



## afr_k

Birender said:


> Was your ACS assessment mentioned all the work ex? was it in new or old format?


Hi All, 

Thanks for your answers. The ACS letter has all my experience of 8+ years. Nothing was deducted. Thats the reason i got 65 points. I am not sure what old format and new format means. Anyways, as you people are saying , i am left with no choice. I need to accept his suggestion. Yes i think, he is being nice to inform me this thing.

PDHUNT, any suggestions from you ?

Regards
Afr_k


----------



## Birender

afr_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your answers. The ACS letter has all my experience of 8+ years. Nothing was deducted. Thats the reason i got 65 points. I am not sure what old format and new format means. Anyways, as you people are saying , i am left with no choice. I need to accept his suggestion. Yes i think, he is being nice to inform me this thing.
> 
> PDHUNT, any suggestions from you ?
> 
> Regards
> Afr_k


Dont worry, your grant is around the corner. 

Was your qualification closely related to your occupation? that means your degree was related to computers as you are a software engineer?

And are you an offshore applicant?


----------



## miteshm82

Can anyone please let me know how much time generally it takes to add a dependent in your existing application?

My CO had asked to fill form 1436 which has details of dependent and credit card information. I have sent the same before 3 days.


----------



## afr_k

Birender said:


> Dont worry, your grant is around the corner.
> 
> Was your qualification closely related to your occupation? that means your degree was related to computers as you are a software engineer?
> 
> And are you an offshore applicant?


Hi Birender,

Yes, I did my Masters in Computer Applications.


----------



## WizzyWizz

ruchkal said:


> Hi September folks,
> 
> So its the first day of October, the month in which we all have faith to get COs and directs visa grants.  :grouphug::grouphug:.. CaptainR, Roposh and other September first week applicants, lets keep our fingers crossed from next week onwards. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Roposh, you will get a direct grant on next week... :tea::tea:
> 
> Lets hope and pray for the best.. ray:ray:


I'm excited to see CO allocations for 1st wk September applicants by next week!all the best!!! :whoo:


----------



## soumyasingh

Ba.... Dummmm.... Tssssssssssssss.......... Baaaaa.... Dummmmmmm....Tssssssssssssss........

Finally!!!! after all this struggle... I got the golden mail today..... hahahaha.... Actualy my Visa was granted yesterday and I knew about it, However my CO sent the grant letter today morning... So OZ OZ OZ OZ OZ....

Thanks a Lot guys!!!! you were my gr8 support... Special thanks to Mayank, TDS, PDHunt & Akshay.... Guys you have been awsome...I am so happy that I joined the forum and gt so many friends!!!

People waiting... Don't worry guys!!! you all will get the Visa soon... and we will hit AUS very soon.....


----------



## akshay1229

soumyasingh said:


> Ba.... Dummmm.... Tssssssssssssss.......... Baaaaa.... Dummmmmmm....Tssssssssssssss........
> 
> Finally!!!! after all this struggle... I got the golden mail today..... hahahaha.... Actualy my Visa was granted yesterday and I knew about it, However my CO sent the grant letter today morning... So OZ OZ OZ OZ OZ....
> 
> Thanks a Lot guys!!!! you were my gr8 support... Special thanks to Mayank, TDS, PDHunt & Akshay.... Guys you have been awsome...I am so happy that I joined the forum and gt so many friends!!!
> 
> People waiting... Don't worry guys!!! you all will get the Visa soon... and we will hit AUS very soon.....


ohh..thats wonderful...many congratulations and really happy for you..!!!so that was monday..your day...i think you were only one who got grant on last monday of september...good luck ahead..


----------



## Birender

soumyasingh said:


> Ba.... Dummmm.... Tssssssssssssss.......... Baaaaa.... Dummmmmmm....Tssssssssssssss........
> 
> Finally!!!! after all this struggle... I got the golden mail today..... hahahaha.... Actualy my Visa was granted yesterday and I knew about it, However my CO sent the grant letter today morning... So OZ OZ OZ OZ OZ....
> 
> Thanks a Lot guys!!!! you were my gr8 support... Special thanks to Mayank, TDS, PDHunt & Akshay.... Guys you have been awsome...I am so happy that I joined the forum and gt so many friends!!!
> 
> People waiting... Don't worry guys!!! you all will get the Visa soon... and we will hit AUS very soon.....


yayyy!! congratulations


----------



## sre375

soumyasingh said:


> Ba.... Dummmm.... Tssssssssssssss.......... Baaaaa.... Dummmmmmm....Tssssssssssssss........
> 
> Finally!!!! after all this struggle... I got the golden mail today..... hahahaha.... Actualy my Visa was granted yesterday and I knew about it, However my CO sent the grant letter today morning... So OZ OZ OZ OZ OZ....
> 
> Thanks a Lot guys!!!! you were my gr8 support... Special thanks to Mayank, TDS, PDHunt & Akshay.... Guys you have been awsome...I am so happy that I joined the forum and gt so many friends!!!
> 
> People waiting... Don't worry guys!!! you all will get the Visa soon... and we will hit AUS very soon.....


Wonderful! Very happy to hear. Party timeeeee !!!!!  Congratulations


----------



## gtaark

Don't worry...I also got FBI clearance in same format.

Before they used to stamp the fingerprint card and now they are just issuing a clearance letter.




ashif_eee said:


> *Can anybody plz share me a sample copy of US FBI Criminal History Summary (as ur PCC) that u have submitted on ur Immigration application. *
> 
> Because my wife has just received her FBI report. She have some confusion whether this is the required report or not as there is no original Signature (printed signature given). As well as they have mentioned in it that this is only for "Personal Review" can not be used for the licensing/employment or any other reason. Though they have mentioned* " REVEALED NO PRIOR ARREST DATA AT FBI."*
> 
> U can mail me on [email protected]
> 
> Expecting ur assistance...


----------



## tds2013

soumyasingh said:


> Ba.... Dummmm.... Tssssssssssssss.......... Baaaaa.... Dummmmmmm....Tssssssssssssss........
> 
> Finally!!!! after all this struggle... I got the golden mail today..... hahahaha.... Actualy my Visa was granted yesterday and I knew about it, However my CO sent the grant letter today morning... So OZ OZ OZ OZ OZ....
> 
> Thanks a Lot guys!!!! you were my gr8 support... Special thanks to Mayank, TDS, PDHunt & Akshay.... Guys you have been awsome...I am so happy that I joined the forum and gt so many friends!!!
> 
> People waiting... Don't worry guys!!! you all will get the Visa soon... and we will hit AUS very soon.....


awwesoommmmmmmeee.......congratulations lallalala and celebrations lalalala...  special welcome to you and it was great hanging out during the wait....chal ab jaldi join the visa holders thread too...and let us plan the party there...

ps: Akshay tera number aane wala hai...get ready


----------



## mithu93ku

gtaark said:


> Don't worry...I also got FBI clearance in same format.
> 
> Before they used to stamp the fingerprint card and now they are just issuing a clearance letter.


Hello *gtaark*,
Waiting for a long time to hear Good news from you my friend!


----------



## soumyasingh

tds2013 said:


> awwesoommmmmmmeee.......congratulations lallalala and celebrations lalalala...  special welcome to you and it was great hanging out during the wait....chal ab jaldi join the visa holders thread too...and let us plan the party there...
> 
> ps: Akshay tera number aane wala hai...get ready


Hey Tejas,

Plz send me the link for the group...


----------



## gtaark

yeah Mithu...tired of waiting, but no choice.

From the 12 weeks routine processing, 5 weeks have passed. 

Lets see when CO pops opcorn: my GRANT. 



mithu93ku said:


> Hello *gtaark*,
> Waiting for a long time to hear Good news from you my friend!


----------



## mithu93ku

gtaark said:


> yeah Mithu...tired of waiting, but no choice.
> 
> From the 12 weeks routine processing, 5 weeks have passed.
> 
> Lets see when CO pops opcorn: my GRANT.


Good luck *gtaark*. ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## PDHUNT

soumyasingh said:


> Ba.... Dummmm.... Tssssssssssssss.......... Baaaaa.... Dummmmmmm....Tssssssssssssss........
> 
> Finally!!!! after all this struggle... I got the golden mail today..... hahahaha.... Actualy my Visa was granted yesterday and I knew about it, However my CO sent the grant letter today morning... So OZ OZ OZ OZ OZ....
> 
> Thanks a Lot guys!!!! you were my gr8 support... Special thanks to Mayank, TDS, PDHunt & Akshay.... Guys you have been awsome...I am so happy that I joined the forum and gt so many friends!!!
> 
> People waiting... Don't worry guys!!! you all will get the Visa soon... and we will hit AUS very soon.....


Wow Finally.....:clap2:
The last grant to Soumya for the Grant Month 

See you soon at AU


----------



## srikar

soumyasingh said:


> Ba.... Dummmm.... Tssssssssssssss.......... Baaaaa.... Dummmmmmm....Tssssssssssssss........
> 
> Finally!!!! after all this struggle... I got the golden mail today..... hahahaha.... Actualy my Visa was granted yesterday and I knew about it, However my CO sent the grant letter today morning... So OZ OZ OZ OZ OZ....
> 
> Thanks a Lot guys!!!! you were my gr8 support... Special thanks to Mayank, TDS, PDHunt & Akshay.... Guys you have been awsome...I am so happy that I joined the forum and gt so many friends!!!
> 
> People waiting... Don't worry guys!!! you all will get the Visa soon... and we will hit AUS very soon.....


Congrats Soumya!!!!!!!
All the best for your move.


----------



## sandhuaman

solarik said:


> Got mail form my CO requesting additional docs - photo and docs that I have uploaded already
> I'm going to send again these docs with comments. Is it right?
> I'm confused about evidence of relationship. I have uploaded marriage certificate. Should I provide more evidence? Or just send again marriage certificate and it will be enough. We have been married since 2005.



congrats solarik,:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

provide as much proof as u have


----------



## premchandjaladi

gtaark said:


> yeah Mithu...tired of waiting, but no choice.
> 
> From the 12 weeks routine processing, 5 weeks have passed.
> 
> Lets see when CO pops opcorn: my GRANT.


Good luck 

Just one question why did u wait so long to get your docs uploaded


----------



## roposh

mithu93ku said:


> Good luck *gtaark*. ray2:ray2:ray2:


The grants have dried up for almost a week now. There was a time at the begining of september when we were getting almost 5/6 grants on daily basis. But for last 10 days or so, things have been very quiet.

here's hoping that this month of October brings happiness to all who have applied and waiting for their grants.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## anshuashu

dear gtaark,

plz see ur PM n rply asap!! n seniors plz go through my timeline n predict d grant....


----------



## Nixcy

HI All

Any Idea, Ideally how much time does it take for the CO to be assigned. 
I have applied for 190 State sponsered visa and my IELTS is 60. My application with DIAC was lodged on 13Aug 13.

Is there any order in which your application is picked or its prurely based on luck, ie anytime.

regards
Nixcy123


----------



## raj333

Finally the most awaited email reached my mailbox on 27th, got the grant .

thanks for all the help and tips provided on the forum, it was really informative and supportive. much appreciated! 

I am planning to reach Perth towards mid Jan, started with job search remotely never know might get lucky . 

anyone else moving to Perth around the same time? it would be nice to catch up.

one more thing, do I need to get my passport stamped or just the grant letter will do? anything else I need to do towards DIAC or just book flights and reach there with the grant letter 

hope to see you sometime in Australia!

cheers, 
Rajat Saxena


----------



## Nidhi Sharma

anshuashu said:


> dear gtaark,
> 
> plz see ur PM n rply asap!! n seniors plz go through my timeline n predict d grant....


Did your CO asked for any additional information/Doc?? There can be two option here either you would be getting Grant letter in a day or two or your case is for verification. should be done soon. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## roposh

raj333 said:


> Finally the most awaited email reached my mailbox on 27th, got the grant .
> 
> thanks for all the help and tips provided on the forum, it was really informative and supportive. much appreciated!
> 
> I am planning to reach Perth towards mid Jan, started with job search remotely never know might get lucky .
> 
> anyone else moving to Perth around the same time? it would be nice to catch up.
> 
> one more thing, do I need to get my passport stamped or just the grant letter will do? anything else I need to do towards DIAC or just book flights and reach there with the grant letter
> 
> hope to see you sometime in Australia!
> 
> cheers,
> Rajat Saxena


Congratulations Raj!!!

You dont need any stamping on your passport. Your grant letter is enough for all immigration formalities.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## mithu93ku

raj333 said:


> Finally the most awaited email reached my mailbox on 27th, got the grant .
> 
> thanks for all the help and tips provided on the forum, it was really informative and supportive. much appreciated!
> 
> I am planning to reach Perth towards mid Jan, started with job search remotely never know might get lucky .
> 
> anyone else moving to Perth around the same time? it would be nice to catch up.
> 
> one more thing, do I need to get my passport stamped or just the grant letter will do? anything else I need to do towards DIAC or just book flights and reach there with the grant letter
> 
> hope to see you sometime in Australia!
> 
> cheers,
> Rajat Saxena


Congrats *raj333*.


----------



## premchandjaladi

raj333 said:


> Finally the most awaited email reached my mailbox on 27th, got the grant .
> 
> thanks for all the help and tips provided on the forum, it was really informative and supportive. much appreciated!
> 
> I am planning to reach Perth towards mid Jan, started with job search remotely never know might get lucky .
> 
> anyone else moving to Perth around the same time? it would be nice to catch up.
> 
> one more thing, do I need to get my passport stamped or just the grant letter will do? anything else I need to do towards DIAC or just book flights and reach there with the grant letter
> 
> hope to see you sometime in Australia!
> 
> cheers,
> Rajat Saxena


Congrats rajat

Get a Vevo printout of ur visa if possible. 
Register for Medicare before you leave to Oz
You can open a bank account from India try commbank website. 
This will make you ready for Australian life. 
All the best for your future endeavors


----------



## muralimailbox

Hi Guys,

I had lodged the eVisa and all the documents are attached including Medicals and PCC also Form 80 but I still see this Form80 link at the bottom. Also want to know for my wife we forgot to mention information which is mentioned in EOI and not in form 1221 would that be a major issue or can load another 1221 with the addition of the detail I am not claiming any points for my wife. or should I wait for the CO to ask me about that.

Suggestion will be highly appreciated.


----------



## anshuashu

Nidhi Sharma said:


> Did your CO asked for any additional information/Doc?? There can be two option here either you would be getting Grant letter in a day or two or your case is for verification. should be done soon. GOOD LUCK!!


thanx for ur prompt rply nidhi..i may get d verification call??


----------



## srinu_srn

afr_k said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please have a look at this carefully and advise me what to do
> 
> _I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based. I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about :
> 
> • claimed to have employment experience of at least 96 months in 10 years when you have only evidenced skilled employment at least for 60 months in 10 years.
> 
> According to the skills assessor (the Australian Computing Society (ACS)) of your nominated occupation (Software Engineer), a Bachelor Degree and two years of work experience is required to meet the skill requirements for your nominated occupation. Only work experience undertaken after these requirements have been met can be considered for points in your visa application.
> 
> I find that your invitation score is actually 60.
> 
> I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score._
> 
> I had work experience of 8 years when i applied to ACS.
> Senior Guys please let me know what this means and how should i proceed now.




Could you please paste your entire ACS letter here by omitting personal details. Also who is your CO team?


----------



## gtaark

Couple of reasons..

1. Delay in CO allocation.
2. Due to my wife's pregnancy, where I had to add the new born into application. And my agent suggested to do medicals all together with new born.




premchandjaladi said:


> Good luck
> 
> Just one question why did u wait so long to get your docs uploaded


----------



## mithu93ku

muralimailbox said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had lodged the eVisa and all the documents are attached including Medicals and PCC also Form 80 but I still see this Form80 link at the bottom. Also want to know for my wife we forgot to mention information which is mentioned in EOI and not in form 1221 would that be a major issue or can load another 1221 with the addition of the detail I am not claiming any points for my wife. or should I wait for the CO to ask me about that.
> 
> Suggestion will be highly appreciated.


Hello *muralimailbox*,
-Ignore e-visa status about Form 80 ( Character assessment particulars ).
- Have not submitted Form 80 for your spouse? If not, please do this and also include forgotten information here in Form 80.
Good Luck.


----------



## Birender

dwh.ramana said:


> I have claimd 15 points for my experience.


Can you please mention the number of experience you have? and how many years you claimed?


----------



## premchandjaladi

gtaark said:


> Couple of reasons..
> 
> 1. Delay in CO allocation.
> 2. Due to my wife's pregnancy, where I had to add the new born into application. And my agent suggested to do medicals all together with new born.


Thanks for your reply

All the best bro hope to
Hear from u soon


----------



## chargoesabroad

Firetoy said:


> Don't desperate! Soon my friend, soon you will get it. You are from the UK, it should be easy for you!


I don't think it matters where you are from, the Medicals can be delayed if you are in a "high risk" country (as DIBP call it) but the actual processing times of the visa are no different regardless of the country. People have been given direct grants quicker than I was given a CO so being from the UK hasn't meant my application is being given any different processing to anyone else's.


----------



## gtaark

Thanks Prem... :fingerscrossed:

Same wishes for you bro. Good Luck!!



premchandjaladi said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> All the best bro hope to
> Hear from u soon


----------



## ruchkal

raj333 said:


> Finally the most awaited email reached my mailbox on 27th, got the grant .
> 
> thanks for all the help and tips provided on the forum, it was really informative and supportive. much appreciated!
> 
> I am planning to reach Perth towards mid Jan, started with job search remotely never know might get lucky .
> 
> anyone else moving to Perth around the same time? it would be nice to catch up.
> 
> one more thing, do I need to get my passport stamped or just the grant letter will do? anything else I need to do towards DIAC or just book flights and reach there with the grant letter
> 
> hope to see you sometime in Australia!
> 
> cheers,
> Rajat Saxena



Wow... congratulations Raj...:cheer2::cheer2: Happy for you.. All the best for you future...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## soumyasingh

afr_k said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please have a look at this carefully and advise me what to do
> 
> _I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based. I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about :
> 
> • claimed to have employment experience of at least 96 months in 10 years when you have only evidenced skilled employment at least for 60 months in 10 years.
> 
> According to the skills assessor (the Australian Computing Society (ACS)) of your nominated occupation (Software Engineer), a Bachelor Degree and two years of work experience is required to meet the skill requirements for your nominated occupation. Only work experience undertaken after these requirements have been met can be considered for points in your visa application.
> 
> I find that your invitation score is actually 60.
> 
> I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score._
> 
> I had work experience of 8 years when i applied to ACS.
> Senior Guys please let me know what this means and how should i proceed now.


Hi ,

You have to send an email to the CO with the statement saying "I give consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60." 

I guess in your case the CO says that you might have scored 60 points in ur EOI but you have givn the same exp as 10 points in ur application. If that is the case or even otherwise... the CO says that you are still eligible so just send me the email with the above mentioned comment and sedn it to the CO

I have given the same consent to my CO few days back before she could finally process my Visa. 

Go ahead... you are going to get ur grant soon


----------



## Birender

soumyasingh said:


> Hi ,
> 
> You have to send an email to the CO with the statement saying "I give consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60."
> 
> I guess in your case the CO says that you might have scored 60 points in ur EOI but you have givn the same exp as 10 points in ur application. If that is the case or even otherwise... the CO says that you are still eligible so just send me the email with the above mentioned comment and sedn it to the CO
> 
> I have given the same consent to my CO few days back before she could finally process my Visa.
> 
> Go ahead... you are going to get ur grant soon


Are they reducing work ex for accountants as well? i thought it is only for applicant s who got their skills assessment from ACS.


----------



## afr_k

soumyasingh said:


> Hi ,
> 
> You have to send an email to the CO with the statement saying "I give consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60."
> 
> I guess in your case the CO says that you might have scored 60 points in ur EOI but you have givn the same exp as 10 points in ur application. If that is the case or even otherwise... the CO says that you are still eligible so just send me the email with the above mentioned comment and sedn it to the CO
> 
> I have given the same consent to my CO few days back before she could finally process my Visa.
> 
> Go ahead... you are going to get ur grant soon


Hi Soumya,

This brings a bit relief for me. Hoping for the best.

Thank You


----------



## Cadstaad

Guys,

I need your help and advise in my situation.

my agent lodged the visa subclass 190 on 27th August without uploading any of the documents that I have giving to them. Yet, there is no case officer allocated for my visa, and the time frame set by the DIAC already lapse today, as it is being submitted before 5 weeks.

Really I don't know what is the problem, although, I didn't have the HAP ID to do the medical test. 

Really appreciate you contributions


----------



## AM

HAP is generated the next day or so after you pay the fees. your agent is not giving it to you.
you can directly call DIAC to check status if a CO has been assigned or not but from my observation, it takes upto 40 days in certain cases for CO to get assigned


----------



## abhaytomar

soumyasingh said:


> Ba.... Dummmm.... Tssssssssssssss.......... Baaaaa.... Dummmmmmm....Tssssssssssssss........
> 
> Finally!!!! after all this struggle... I got the golden mail today..... hahahaha.... Actualy my Visa was granted yesterday and I knew about it, However my CO sent the grant letter today morning... So OZ OZ OZ OZ OZ....
> 
> Thanks a Lot guys!!!! you were my gr8 support... Special thanks to Mayank, TDS, PDHunt & Akshay.... Guys you have been awsome...I am so happy that I joined the forum and gt so many friends!!!
> 
> People waiting... Don't worry guys!!! you all will get the Visa soon... and we will hit AUS very soon.....


Congrats dear...


----------



## solarik

sandhuaman said:


> congrats solarik,:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> provide as much proof as u have


Thank you. Unfortunatly I dont have a lot. Have sent again docs which were uploaded and some our photos. I'm scared, may be it's not enough. Will CO contact again if he is not satisfied?:confused2:


----------



## iamafreak

akshay1229 said:


> i have also never come across like this question. As you said, i checked in application
> under "view application" page on my e-visa. There were 10 questions among them, none of about refusing visa. Check your application.
> 
> Good Luck


I think there does exist a section where you are asked a question - "Have you ever been refused a visa of any country?"


----------



## ringoranger

ruchkal said:


> Hi September folks,
> 
> So its the first day of October, the month in which we all have faith to get COs and directs visa grants.  :grouphug::grouphug:.. CaptainR, Roposh and other September first week applicants, lets keep our fingers crossed from next week onwards. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Roposh, you will get a direct grant on next week... :tea::tea:
> 
> Lets hope and pray for the best.. ray:ray:



I hope this prediction will come true....


----------



## kmann

ruchkal said:


> Hi September folks,
> 
> So its the first day of October, the month in which we all have faith to get COs and directs visa grants.  :grouphug::grouphug:.. CaptainR, Roposh and other September first week applicants, lets keep our fingers crossed from next week onwards. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Roposh, you will get a direct grant on next week... :tea::tea:
> 
> Lets hope and pray for the best.. ray:ray:


Good luck CaptainR, Roposh and Ruchkal..... May you all get ur CO and grant soon.

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## Vijay24

teletubbies said:


> There's been a rumour going around another forum (Australia Forum) that new applications for the 190 visa are not being accepted by the DIAC anymore. Is this true? I have searched in the DIAC website and no notice of such a thing has been posted.


You are only saying its a rumor 

Ignore such news


----------



## stevenmilton

its been a long time since i came online to the forum...the CO was assigned in the month of May.. we called up thrice to DIAC to check the status whether or not we had been assigned one..we just completed our PCC on Thursday and Medicals yesterday...the hospital informed it would take one week for them to upload all docs...now waiting patiently for the result...


----------



## sandhuaman

Cadstaad said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need your help and advise in my situation.
> 
> my agent lodged the visa subclass 190 on 27th August without uploading any of the documents that I have giving to them. Yet, there is no case officer allocated for my visa, and the time frame set by the DIAC already lapse today, as it is being submitted before 5 weeks.
> 
> Really I don't know what is the problem, although, I didn't have the HAP ID to do the medical test.
> 
> Really appreciate you contributions


hi cadstaad....

kick off ur agent,it will put delay in ur application .

dear,upload all the documents and do medicals and pcc asap.


----------



## Colombo

solarik said:


> Thank you. Unfortunatly I dont have a lot. Have sent again docs which were uploaded and some our photos. I'm scared, may be it's not enough. Will CO contact again if he is not satisfied?:confused2:


Have a lil faith Solarik.

Even I have provided all the emp reference and pay slips for years. 
But still they ask them again. 

Just do as asked from you.

Every thing will be ok.
Sub teek ho ja yen ge.
Okkoma ha ri yawi.

Cheers
XXX


----------



## sandhuaman

congrats raj :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Shashank7984

:roll::roll::roll:


soumyasingh said:


> Ba.... Dummmm.... Tssssssssssssss.......... Baaaaa.... Dummmmmmm....Tssssssssssssss........
> 
> Finally!!!! after all this struggle... I got the golden mail today..... hahahaha.... Actualy my Visa was granted yesterday and I knew about it, However my CO sent the grant letter today morning... So OZ OZ OZ OZ OZ....
> 
> Thanks a Lot guys!!!! you were my gr8 support... Special thanks to Mayank, TDS, PDHunt & Akshay.... Guys you have been awsome...I am so happy that I joined the forum and gt so many friends!!!
> 
> People waiting... Don't worry guys!!! you all will get the Visa soon... and we will hit AUS very soon.....


Congratulations & Celebrations !!!!!!!! So lets fly!


----------



## Colombo

soumyasingh said:


> Ba.... Dummmm.... Tssssssssssssss.......... Baaaaa.... Dummmmmmm....Tssssssssssssss........
> 
> Finally!!!! after all this struggle... I got the golden mail today..... hahahaha.... Actualy my Visa was granted yesterday and I knew about it, However my CO sent the grant letter today morning... So OZ OZ OZ OZ OZ....
> 
> Thanks a Lot guys!!!! you were my gr8 support... Special thanks to Mayank, TDS, PDHunt & Akshay.... Guys you have been awsome...I am so happy that I joined the forum and gt so many friends!!!
> 
> People waiting... Don't worry guys!!! you all will get the Visa soon... and we will hit AUS very soon.....


Dear Soumy

I feel so happy for you.
was reading your story for last few weeks.

Alls well that ends well..

Lets party and do pooja to gods.

Cheers
XXX


----------



## sahil772

premchandjaladi said:


> Congrats rajat
> 
> Get a Vevo printout of ur visa if possible.
> Register for Medicare before you leave to Oz
> You can open a bank account from India try commbank website.
> This will make you ready for Australian life.
> All the best for your future endeavors


Thanx Prem.. how much does it cost to register with Medicare....and wht benefits do we get out of it .. I ve gone on medicare website but things r still not clear. ...Appreciate ur help....

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Cadstaad

sandhuaman said:


> hi cadstaad....
> 
> kick off ur agent,it will put delay in ur application .
> 
> dear,upload all the documents and do medicals and pcc asap.


How could I do my medical without having HAP ID?


----------



## ruchkal

kmann said:


> Good luck CaptainR, Roposh and Ruchkal..... May you all get ur CO and grant soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Karan


Hi Karan,

You will get a direct grant soon as you have uploaded all the document. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## premchandjaladi

sahil772 said:


> Thanx Prem.. how much does it cost to register with Medicare....and wht benefits do we get out of it .. I ve gone on medicare website but things r still not clear. ...Appreciate ur help....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Medicare is free of cost only given to PR HOLDERS. You can get free almost free medication in Australia 
This can remove some burden if you in case fall sick . So better have one and all other goby benefits are linked to this card


----------



## PDHUNT

afr_k said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Please have a look at this carefully and advise me what to do
> 
> _I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based. I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about :
> 
> • claimed to have employment experience of at least 96 months in 10 years when you have only evidenced skilled employment at least for 60 months in 10 years.
> 
> According to the skills assessor (the Australian Computing Society (ACS)) of your nominated occupation (Software Engineer), a Bachelor Degree and two years of work experience is required to meet the skill requirements for your nominated occupation. Only work experience undertaken after these requirements have been met can be considered for points in your visa application.
> 
> I find that your invitation score is actually 60.
> 
> I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score._
> 
> I had work experience of 8 years when i applied to ACS.
> Senior Guys please let me know what this means and how should i proceed now.


Hi afr_k,

Can you please let me know what is your actual invitation score(at the time of EOI)? is it 65 points,correct ?(as you have mentioned in your signature time line).
CO has mentioned he/she "_I find that your invitation score is actually 60._".
Which is surprising...!!!! Normally in such situation CO strait away can refuse the visa application. SO she is being kind to you and asking for your confirmation.



> • claimed to have employment experience of at least 96 months in 10 years when you have only evidenced skilled employment at least for 60 months in 10 years.


This means at the time of EOI you may have mentioned total 8 years of experience and you may have got 15 point for that but, along with your application you have attached or uploaded evidence of Overseas employment just for 5 years(which deduct your 5 points and put your application with 60 points). If it is so, then I suggest you to give affirmative permission to your CO for the point deduction and proceed.

Hope this help.


----------



## soumyasingh

Birender said:


> Are they reducing work ex for accountants as well? i thought it is only for applicant s who got their skills assessment from ACS.


There was no reduction  In my case I submitted 3 yrs out of 10 years in my EOI and while filling my application by mistake I selected the drop down as 5 yrs in 10 yrs instead of 3 yrs.

As my EOI was correct, the Co took my case and made me give the consent. & now I have gt the grant :third:


----------



## soumyasingh

PDHUNT said:


> Hi afr_k,
> 
> Can you please let me know what is your actual invitation score(at the time of EOI)? is it 65 points,correct ?(as you have mentioned in your signature time line).
> CO has mentioned he/she "_I find that your invitation score is actually 60._".
> Which is surprising...!!!! Normally in such situation CO strait away can refuse the visa application. SO she is being kind to you and asking for your confirmation.
> 
> 
> This means at the time of EOI you may have mentioned total 8 years of experience and you may have got 15 point for that but, along with your application you have attached or uploaded evidence of Overseas employment just for 5 years(which deduct your 5 points and put your application with 60 points). If it is so, then I suggest you to give affirmative permission to your CO for the point deduction and proceed.
> 
> Hope this help.


I agree with PD


----------



## raj333

premchandjaladi said:


> Congrats rajat
> 
> Get a Vevo printout of ur visa if possible.
> Register for Medicare before you leave to Oz
> You can open a bank account from India try commbank website.
> This will make you ready for Australian life.
> All the best for your future endeavors



Prem,

Thanks! will register in Vevo, how and where to register for medicare?


----------



## kmann

raj333 said:


> Finally the most awaited email reached my mailbox on 27th, got the grant .
> 
> thanks for all the help and tips provided on the forum, it was really informative and supportive. much appreciated!
> 
> I am planning to reach Perth towards mid Jan, started with job search remotely never know might get lucky .
> 
> anyone else moving to Perth around the same time? it would be nice to catch up.
> 
> one more thing, do I need to get my passport stamped or just the grant letter will do? anything else I need to do towards DIAC or just book flights and reach there with the grant letter
> 
> hope to see you sometime in Australia!
> 
> cheers,
> Rajat Saxena


Congratulations Rajat :third::third::third: All the best for ur journey ahead

Regards,
Karan


----------



## raj333

kmann said:


> Congratulations Rajat :third::third::third: All the best for ur journey ahead
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Thanks Karan! hope you get it soon too


----------



## chargoesabroad

solarik said:


> Thank you. Unfortunatly I dont have a lot. Have sent again docs which were uploaded and some our photos. I'm scared, may be it's not enough. Will CO contact again if he is not satisfied?:confused2:


What docs did CO ask for? They were very specific for my relationship evidence, joint bank statements, joint utility bills etc


----------



## Birender

afr_k said:


> According to the skills assessor (the Australian Computing Society (ACS)) of your nominated occupation (Software Engineer), a Bachelor Degree and two years of work experience is required to meet the skill requirements for your nominated occupation. Only work experience undertaken after these requirements have been met can be considered for points in your visa application.


as per the above line, it is mentioned that the reduction is happening as per the new rule of ACS. 

If this would have been due to non submission of documents, then CO wouls have asked for them.

Regards
birender


----------



## PDHUNT

soumyasingh said:


> I agree with PD


Thanks Soumya :thumb:


----------



## kmann

soumyasingh said:


> Ba.... Dummmm.... Tssssssssssssss.......... Baaaaa.... Dummmmmmm....Tssssssssssssss........
> 
> Finally!!!! after all this struggle... I got the golden mail today..... hahahaha.... Actualy my Visa was granted yesterday and I knew about it, However my CO sent the grant letter today morning... So OZ OZ OZ OZ OZ....
> 
> Thanks a Lot guys!!!! you were my gr8 support... Special thanks to Mayank, TDS, PDHunt & Akshay.... Guys you have been awsome...I am so happy that I joined the forum and gt so many friends!!!
> 
> People waiting... Don't worry guys!!! you all will get the Visa soon... and we will hit AUS very soon.....


cngratzzzz Soumya :third::third::third: All the best for ur journey ahead and enjoy ur day....

Regards,
Karan


----------



## kmann

raj333 said:


> Thanks Karan! hope you get it soon too


Thanks a lot for ur wishes man. :first::first::first: 

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## PDHUNT

afr_k said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your answers. The ACS letter has all my experience of 8+ years. Nothing was deducted. Thats the reason i got 65 points. I am not sure what old format and new format means. Anyways, as you people are saying , i am left with no choice. I need to accept his suggestion. Yes i think, he is being nice to inform me this thing.
> 
> PDHUNT, any suggestions from you ?
> 
> Regards
> Afr_k


Hi afr_k,

Thanks for asking my suggestion.
Above given is my personal opinion.
*Applicant discretion is advised*


----------



## solarik

chargoesabroad said:


> What docs did CO ask for? They were very specific for my relationship evidence, joint bank statements, joint utility bills etc


For primary applicant:
Evidence of Identity 
● Passport Size Photograph - recent 
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience 
● Employment Contract 
● Pay slips sampling the period of claimed work experience 
● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts 

For partner:
Evidence of Identity 
● Passport Size Photograph - recent 
Evidence of Identity 
● Birth Certificate 
Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner 
● Lease Agreement/Rent Statement 
● Joint assets/liabilities 
● Joint living expenses/utility bills 
● Joint social commitments/memberships 
● Joint travel


----------



## thanich

Guys,

I spoke to my agent now. CO has assigned now, CO requested for PCC. 

I have to wait for request letter from CO to get police certificate in Singapore.


----------



## thanich

Guys,

I spoke to my agent now. CO has assigned now, CO requested for PCC. 

I have to wait for request letter from CO to get police certificate in Singapore.


----------



## kmann

thanich said:


> Guys,
> 
> I spoke to my agent now. CO has assigned now, CO requested for PCC.
> 
> I have to wait for request letter from CO to get police certificate in Singapore.


Great.......Your grant is on its way.....Get your PCC done at earliest.
Good luck with your application.


Regards,
Karan


----------



## thanich

kmann said:


> Great.......Your grant is on its way.....Get your PCC done at earliest.
> Good luck with your application.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Karan




Thanks buddy.. Wishing you the same soonest..


----------



## kashifbari

I got my medical cleared back in apr 2013 but my CO kept my case on hold by August as my wife was expecting and now my wife and child medical also has been cleared and waiting for the Grant.

I have also been assigned Brisbane GSM Team 34 and my CO initial is K. How is she can any body tell?

Secondly how long should i be waiting for the Golden Email?


----------



## sandhuaman

Cadstaad said:


> How could I do my medical without having HAP ID?


first take trn and password from ur agent.attach all the documents which are shown as a required in e visa portal.there is a link organize ur medical in that page and u have to fill my health declaration part and fill it and after submitting , HAP id wiil be generated .take print and go to the clinic :juggle:


----------



## starwars123

Cadstaad said:


> How could I do my medical without having HAP ID?


Did your agent send you the visa application acknowledgement receipt? It has TRN and you can also doyour medicals using trn. Please call and check with hospital.


----------



## Birender

Quote:
Originally Posted by afr_k View Post

According to the skills assessor (the Australian Computing Society (ACS)) of your nominated occupation (Software Engineer), a Bachelor Degree and two years of work experience is required to meet the skill requirements for your nominated occupation. Only work experience undertaken after these requirements have been met can be considered for points in your visa application.
as per the above line, it is mentioned that the reduction is happening as per the new rule of ACS. 

If this would have been due to non submission of documents, then CO wouls have asked for them.

Regards
birender




PD please comment


----------



## sandhuaman

thanich said:


> Guys,
> 
> I spoke to my agent now. CO has assigned now, CO requested for PCC.
> 
> I have to wait for request letter from CO to get police certificate in Singapore.


congrats dear 

just one query 

r u applying from india or singapore???


----------



## drshk

Many congrats on CO allocation thanich :cheer2:



thanich said:


> Guys,
> 
> I spoke to my agent now. CO has assigned now, CO requested for PCC.
> 
> I have to wait for request letter from CO to get police certificate in Singapore.


----------



## sandhuaman

starwars123 said:


> Did your agent send you the visa application acknowledgement receipt? It has TRN and you can also doyour medicals using trn. Please call and check with hospital.


hi starwars


did co asked u to submit any additional documents ???


----------



## thanich

drshk said:


> Many congrats on CO allocation thanich :cheer2:


Thanks mate.. wishing you the same...


----------



## samy25

Hi roposh
i have sent u PM ..plz reply


----------



## srinu_srn

2 months completed. Still waiting...


----------



## afr_k

Birender said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by afr_k View Post
> 
> According to the skills assessor (the Australian Computing Society (ACS)) of your nominated occupation (Software Engineer), a Bachelor Degree and two years of work experience is required to meet the skill requirements for your nominated occupation. Only work experience undertaken after these requirements have been met can be considered for points in your visa application.
> as per the above line, it is mentioned that the reduction is happening as per the new rule of ACS.
> 
> If this would have been due to non submission of documents, then CO wouls have asked for them.
> 
> Regards
> birender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PD please comment


hi,

Mine is old format. I submitted the EOI based on ACS results. There my total exp is coming more than 8 years and hence it shouldnt be my fault. Anyways, lets hope for the best. Pray for me please.

thanks


----------



## sandhuaman

solarik said:


> Thank you. Unfortunatly I dont have a lot. Have sent again docs which were uploaded and some our photos. I'm scared, may be it's not enough. Will CO contact again if he is not satisfied?:confused2:


dont worry 

provide as much as u have

U WILL GET GRANT:lock1:


----------



## Birender

afr_k said:


> hi,
> 
> Mine is old format. I submitted the EOI based on ACS results. There my total exp is coming more than 8 years and hence it shouldnt be my fault. Anyways, lets hope for the best. Pray for me please.
> 
> thanks


you submitted documents for all the 8 years?


----------



## sandhuaman

srinu_srn said:


> 2 months completed. Still waiting...


GRANT IS ON THE WAY SRINU:rockon:


----------



## SunnyK

Hi Guys...

Joining the waiting list... I am awaiting for my PCC.... Unless I get it done..cannot proceed for Medicals....

In general, how long does it take for Indian PCC in Aus?


----------



## kmann

ruchkal said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> You will get a direct grant soon as you have uploaded all the document. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks mate.....Wish u r right 
BTW u havent done ur medicals and PCC yet, any specific reason ??


----------



## Birender

hi guys,

there is a query

My ACS in old format mentioned 2 yrs and 11 months. And since then i am working with the same company and on the same profile.

i claimed 3 years of work ex, by attaching same employment reference letter with latest date and pay slips so cover missing month.

Is it fine?? or there is something to worry.


----------



## soumyasingh

Guys!!!

People got the Visa!!! Please come and start sharing other details about our next big step "Moving to OZ"

Now its time to join this link 

"189 Visa holders waiting to make the move"


----------



## leonidas

HI,

I have some queries reg 189 and 190

I applied 190(NSW), then i got mail from 190 team stating that SS has been closed from Aug 5 2013
So later i applied for 189, i got and invite and launched my 189 visa
Now i got a mail form NSW stating that they r processing my application and they will get back in 12 weeks...

So i am confused what to do.....

Should i write a mail to NSW asking them to drop my application 
Or 
Should i wait till i get my 189 visa grant and then drop a mail to 190 team

Guide me 

Thanks


----------



## ruchkal

kmann said:


> Thanks mate.....Wish u r right
> BTW u havent done ur medicals and PCC yet, any specific reason ??


You are welcome buddy...

I am applying through an agent. He doesn't allow to frontload medicals. :Cry: :Cry: :smash::fencing::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## abby0910

Hi,

Joining in!! Visa lodged on 19th September! Now eagerly waiting for CO


----------



## Birender

hi guys,

there is a query

My ACS in old format mentioned 2 yrs and 11 months. And since then i am working with the same company and on the same profile.

i claimed 3 years of work ex, by attaching same employment reference letter with latest date and pay slips so cover missing month.

Is it fine?? or there is something to worry.


----------



## starwars123

sandhuaman said:


> hi starwars
> 
> 
> did co asked u to submit any additional documents ???


Hi just pcc, medicals, form 80 and my employment documents. Emp documents my agent had previously uploaded though. Today we mailed everything to co.


----------



## Birender

hi guys,

there is a query

My ACS in old format mentioned 2 yrs and 11 months. And since then i am working with the same company and on the same profile.

i claimed 3 years of work ex, by attaching same employment reference letter with latest date and pay slips to cover missing month.

Is it fine?? or there is something to worry.


----------



## Sujith singh

Anybody applied visa on 24th august and got co allocated...


----------



## kmann

Birender said:


> hi guys,
> 
> there is a query
> 
> My ACS in old format mentioned 2 yrs and 11 months. And since then i am working with the same company and on the same profile.
> 
> i claimed 3 years of work ex, by attaching same employment reference letter with latest date and pay slips to cover missing month.
> 
> Is it fine?? or there is something to worry.


It is fine. I did the same thing. there is nothing to worry.


----------



## kmann

ruchkal said:


> You are welcome buddy...
> 
> I am applying through an agent. He doesn't allow to frontload medicals. :Cry: :Cry: :smash::fencing::frusty::frusty::frusty:


Is it !!! Ask him, it will help to get direct grant and avoid some delays that may happen. Or just sack him and from now onwards you take the incharge.


----------



## kmann

abby0910 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Joining in!! Visa lodged on 19th September! Now eagerly waiting for CO


Welcome to the club buddy :music: All the best with your application


----------



## abby0910

ruchkal said:


> You are welcome buddy...
> 
> I am applying through an agent. He doesn't allow to frontload medicals. :Cry: :Cry: :smash::fencing::frusty::frusty::frusty:


Hi Ruchkal,

I am also applying through agent, but he has provided me with the medical forms and I will go for medicals next week. 
I don't think any agent has right to withold the medicals or else, you just login and retrieve the form yourself from site.


----------



## ruchkal

kmann said:


> Is it !!! Ask him, it will help to get direct grant and avoid some delays that may happen. Or just sack him and from now onwards you take the incharge.


I have asked him loadz of times. :argue::argue:... I think money is the main concern as he charges when a CO is allocated and medicals required.... But he is not telling that directly. He doesn't give the control of the account... :fencing::fencing:


----------



## kmann

ruchkal said:


> I have asked him loadz of times. :argue::argue:... I think money is the main concern as he charges when a CO is allocated and medicals required.... But he is not telling that directly. He doesn't give the control of the account... :fencing::fencing:


Have u paid him all the fees or is there some amount left ?? I guess whether CO asks for medical or you front upload them it should have nothing to do with the money, coz he might have told you the total amount he would charge for processing complete application ?? then why would he ask for additional money once CO is allocated


----------



## abby0910

Hi All,

This question might have been asked, but I couldn't find the link. What I want to know is how is CO allocated after visa has been lodged? Do they follow the invitation method i.e as per the date of lodgement or they also consider the occupation under which you have applied?


----------



## oz_prrules

raj333 said:


> Prem,
> 
> Thanks! will register in Vevo, how and where to register for medicare?



As a Visa holder you can not register for Vevo. It's for Organisations. Also you can nor register for medicare card when you are overseas. You need to be physically present any medicare outlet to register for the first time...


----------



## kmann

abby0910 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This question might have been asked, but I couldn't find the link. What I want to know is how is CO allocated after visa has been lodged? Do they follow the invitation method i.e as per the date of lodgement or they also consider the occupation under which you have applied?


you will get your CO allocated to you with in 4-5 weeks after VISA lodgement date regardless of occupation and invitation date.

Good luck with your application.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## oz_prrules

premchandjaladi said:


> Medicare is free of cost only given to PR HOLDERS. You can get free almost free medication in Australia
> This can remove some burden if you in case fall sick . So better have one and all other goby benefits are linked to this card


It's given to bridging visa holder who have applied for PR. Also Medicare card is free but all the medications or treatments are not free. Govt does subsidise for some portion of the cost of your treatment.


----------



## Vic2013

Hello Everyone...

I have received the grant today !!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

*September 1, 2013*

Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!

Thanks to Lord Almighty!

And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!


----------



## Vic2013

Hello Everyone...
*
I have received the grant today !!!!!! 

September 1, 2013*

Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!

Thanks to Lord Almighty!

And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!!!


----------



## Firetoy

Many congrats!!!!!!



Vic2013 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> *
> I have received the grant today !!!!!!
> 
> September 1, 2013*
> 
> Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to Lord Almighty!
> 
> And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!!!


----------



## kmann

Vic2013 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I have received the grant today !!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> *September 1, 2013*
> 
> Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to Lord Almighty!
> 
> And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!


Congratzzzzz mate :rockon::rockon::rockon: Enjoy your day and party hard. And i guess its 1st October not 1st September VISA date of grant 

May i know your CO was from which team ??


----------



## Vic2013

kmann said:


> Congratzzzzz mate :rockon::rockon::rockon: Enjoy your day and party hard. And i guess its 1st October not 1st September VISA date of grant
> 
> May i know your CO was from which team ??


LOLZZZZZZZZZZZ you can imagine what state of mind I am in right noW!!!!:hippie:


yes its OCTOBER 1, 2013!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic2013

Case officer was from Brisbane Team 33!


----------



## kmann

Vic2013 said:


> LOLZZZZZZZZZZZ you can imagine what state of mind I am in right noW!!!!:hippie:
> 
> 
> yes its OCTOBER 1, 2013!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah I can understand that...... cngratzz once again 

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## Vic2013

Firetoy said:


> Many congrats!!!!!!



Thanks and yes it OCTOBER 1, 2013 not September  :hippie:

:whoo:


----------



## akshay1229

soumyasingh said:


> Guys!!!
> 
> People got the Visa!!! Please come and start sharing other details about our next big step "Moving to OZ"
> 
> Now its time to join this link
> 
> "189 Visa holders waiting to make the move"


Good luck guys for new journey of this beautiful destination....
I ll join your trip soon...give me ride....


----------



## ariyawansha81

Vic2013 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> *
> I have received the grant today !!!!!!
> 
> September 1, 2013*
> 
> Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to Lord Almighty!
> 
> And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!!!



:hippie::hippie: Yeppie.... congrats..!!!!


----------



## shivkaundal

irshad2005 said:


> Received my ack
> Updated the google doc


Guys,

as you all have applied for Visa so you must have uploaded all the documents. 

Please tell me whether we have to upload the certified copies only of all the documents.???


----------



## Visa for me

shivkaundal said:


> Guys,
> 
> as you all have applied for Visa so you must have uploaded all the documents.
> 
> Please tell me whether we have to upload the certified copies only of all the documents.???


Certified copies or colour scan of the originals


----------



## RedDevil19

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum. 

We have submitted our EOI on 12th Sept for NSW under category 222311 - Financial Investment Adviser. Need information on how long ll it take to receive SS for my category. Our points add up to 60. Waiting desperately to receive SS 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kmann

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> We have submitted our EOI on 12th Sept for NSW under category 222311 - Financial Investment Adviser. Need information on how long ll it take to receive SS for my category. Our points add up to 60. Waiting desperately to receive SS
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Welcome to the forum buddy 

NSW sponsorship can take upto 12 weeks.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Cadstaad

starwars123 said:


> Did your agent send you the visa application acknowledgement receipt? It has TRN and you can also doyour medicals using trn. Please call and check with hospital.


No he didn't upload the document. His excuse, that once we got a case officer, we will upload the whole documents, so we save time. Really I don't know what to do.


----------



## divyap

Cadstaad said:


> No he didn't upload the document. His excuse, that once we got a case officer, we will upload the whole documents, so we save time. Really I don't know what to do.


This logic can act both for and against you.
Anyways, all the best. 
Divya


----------



## monster

I uregently need reply to this please

can any one tell me what does the final email from CO look like; like after all the documents are received by the CO [and are marked as RECEIVED in the eVisa page]
does the CO say that 'your documents are being assessed as per the points claimed'.


I received that email, that my docs got received
and being assessed as per the claims that I made.

Can anyone please let me know of any such email anyone received? 

I uploaded all docs on 20 , and they were marked received 2days latr


----------



## divyap

monster said:


> I uregently need reply to this please
> 
> can any one tell me what does the final email from CO look like; like after all the documents are received by the CO [and are marked as RECEIVED in the eVisa page]
> does the CO say that 'your documents are being assessed as per the points claimed'.
> 
> I received that email, that my docs got received
> and being assessed as per the claims that I made.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know of any such email anyone received?
> 
> I uploaded all docs on 20 , and they were marked received 2days latr


Intermediate emails depends on case officers. Some may notify you and some may not. But I would say final mail would be the grant notification mail. 

After receiving and assessing, CO would mostly directly send grant notification rather thay intimating you that things are all fine. 

Please be patient. But you can request your CO to update the status once in 2 weeks. This also serves to remind them incase if they forgot abt your application 

All the best 
Divya


----------



## kmann

monster said:


> I uregently need reply to this please
> 
> can any one tell me what does the final email from CO look like; like after all the documents are received by the CO [and are marked as RECEIVED in the eVisa page]
> does the CO say that 'your documents are being assessed as per the points claimed'.
> 
> 
> I received that email, that my docs got received
> and being assessed as per the claims that I made.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know of any such email anyone received?
> 
> I uploaded all docs on 20 , and they were marked received 2days latr


It means CO now have all the required documents he needs to process your application. Based on the docs provided by you, he will decide the outcome of your application. In other words he's satisfied with all the docs you have given and soon you will be getting your grant. 

Good luck.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## monster

kmann said:


> It means CO now have all the required documents he needs to process your application. Based on the docs provided by you, he will decide the outcome of your application. In other words he's satisfied with all the docs you have given and soon you will be getting your grant.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan



that was so nice of you to respond ;
but the CO used some dangerous words, like assessing my application according to the pts. that I claimed.
as m afraid of loosing 5pts somehow - but still will be 5 ahead of the passing pts (if I loose 5pts) means m claiming 70 (as per my EOI)


----------



## monster

divyap said:


> Intermediate emails depends on case officers. Some may notify you and some may not. But I would say final mail would be the grant notification mail.
> 
> After receiving and assessing, CO would mostly directly send grant notification rather thay intimating you that things are all fine.
> 
> Please be patient. But you can request your CO to update the status once in 2 weeks. This also serves to remind them incase if they forgot abt your application
> 
> All the best
> Divya


kindly read my upper post ; and gimme idea of what do u think abt that


----------



## kmann

monster said:


> that was so nice of you to respond ;
> but the CO used some dangerous words, like assessing my application according to the pts. that I claimed.
> as m afraid of loosing 5pts somehow - but still will be 5 ahead of the passing pts (if I loose 5pts) means m claiming 70.


Any specific reason why u r afraid of losing 5 pts ?? Did u overclaim something by mistake ??


----------



## starwars123

Cadstaad said:


> No he didn't upload the document. His excuse, that once we got a case officer, we will upload the whole documents, so we save time. Really I don't know what to do.


But after applying (lodging) the visa, there will be a acknowledgement receipt from DIAC that the visa has been lodged and payment has been successful like that. Did not your agent provide that to you? That would contain TRN (Transaction reference number). You can use that for medicals. Hospitals in India / Singapore / Philippines accept that.


----------



## monster

kmann said:


> Any specific reason why u r afraid of losing 5 pts ?? Did u overclaim something by mistake ??



not over claim , but part of my 5pts are on a risk side.


----------



## divyap

monster said:


> not over claim , but part of my 5pts are on a risk side.


Risk side? Explain please.


----------



## mithu93ku

Vic2013 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I have received the grant today !!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> *September 1, 2013*
> 
> Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to Lord Almighty!
> 
> And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!


Congrats *Vic2013*!:lalala:


----------



## akshay1229

balajism said:


> Desperately hoping and hoping that this last day of September is grant day for all of us!
> Painfully obvious that there aren't many July applicants left, just us unlucky souls... Fingers and toes and everything else crossed today is grant day..
> 
> I seem to be in the same boat as the Terminator. Applied 189 on July 23rd. Was so sure I was next in line after sre_375 but grants seem to have skipped ahead
> 
> Called DIAC last week and was informed that I was assigned CO on 12th September, from Team 34 (I'm assuming that's Brisbane?). No further details (like the CO's name) provided. It's been ages since then but no CO contact as yet :Cry: :Cry: :Cry:
> 
> :fingerscrossed: :wacko:


did CO communicate you even once?..mine CO was allocated on 5th but not contact for even single time..so dont worry...
provide ur signature...


----------



## shyam

monster said:


> that was so nice of you to respond ;
> but the CO used some dangerous words, like assessing my application according to the pts. that I claimed.
> as m afraid of loosing 5pts somehow - but still will be 5 ahead of the passing pts (if I loose 5pts) means m claiming 70 (as per my EOI)


Nothing to worry. When you use Old ACS and claiming points. 

Have you used new ACS and claimed points for all your experience? Then you should worry.

However, the visa will be refused if your claims prove to be false. It does not matter even if your reduced score meets the pass mark. 

Just giving this to notify everyone and not to make false claims and put yourself in trouble. I did not meant to scare but its the fact that everyone need to be aware of.


----------



## muralimailbox

All my attached documents dates were changed to 23rd Sep I called DIAC to ask if any CO is allotted they had said 'Not Yet alloted" also I had uploaded my PCC on 27th Sep this means that it could be computer generated or random verification of the documents....Can't exactly say that CO is assigned.


----------



## abby0910

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> We have submitted our EOI on 12th Sept for NSW under category 222311 - Financial Investment Adviser. Need information on how long ll it take to receive SS for my category. Our points add up to 60. Waiting desperately to receive SS
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi RedDevil,

We have also applied under Financial Investment Adviser Code. We received Invitation in 1 month.


----------



## Steyn

Wanted to ask people who lately got grant if their cases went through experience verification. If yes, does DIAC check anything other than dates and responsibilities?

Besides, what percentage of cases go through it? I know it's difficult to come up with a precise number but a rough estimate would do


----------



## chptp

Visa for me said:


> Certified copies or colour scan of the originals


color scan of originals are good enough. That worked for me.


----------



## felix2020

muralimailbox said:


> All my attached documents dates were changed to 23rd Sep I called DIAC to ask if any CO is allotted they had said 'Not Yet alloted" also I had uploaded my PCC on 27th Sep this means that it could be computer generated or random verification of the documents....Can't exactly say that CO is assigned.


When did you attach your documents ? If you attached documents before 23rd september, and the dates have been changed, it means that a team is working on your file.


----------



## erbash

ANZ said:


> By the grace of God, I got the Grant letter today. 489 FS 65 points, applied 16 July 2013 Medical PCC form 80 preloaded CO no contact direct grant 27 sep 2013


congrats!!!


----------



## erbash

soumyasingh said:


> Ba.... Dummmm.... Tssssssssssssss.......... Baaaaa.... Dummmmmmm....Tssssssssssssss........
> 
> Finally!!!! after all this struggle... I got the golden mail today..... hahahaha.... Actualy my Visa was granted yesterday and I knew about it,


Conratulations. How did you know your visa was granted before the email??


----------



## Amar81

monster said:


> I uregently need reply to this please
> 
> can any one tell me what does the final email from CO look like; like after all the documents are received by the CO [and are marked as RECEIVED in the eVisa page]
> does the CO say that 'your documents are being assessed as per the points claimed'.
> 
> 
> I received that email, that my docs got received
> and being assessed as per the claims that I made.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know of any such email anyone received?
> 
> I uploaded all docs on 20 , and they were marked received 2days latr


Hi,
I too got an email after uploading Addt Docs on 17 th sept stating-- 'your documents received your visa application is continuing and will contact if need more info'.

It's been 2 months 2weeks since Visa lodged on 17/07 ......
Anyone has any idea from above email Why the delay ... Plz suggest


----------



## monster

Amar81 said:


> Hi,
> I too got an email after uploading Addt Docs on 17 th sept stating-- 'your documents received your visa application is continuing and will contact if need more info'.
> 
> It's been 2 months 2weeks since Visa lodged on 17/07 ......
> Anyone has any idea from above email Why the delay ... Plz suggest


if all docs. uploaded including PCC/ and Meds done
then for sure is your application is under security checks.
better shoot an email to the CO


----------



## Amar81

Thanks for reply buddy,

But what do they actually check in these Security checks ?? I haven't as yet had any job verification call as m at work 5 days a week myself ... Then what else do they check ?? 

Cheers


----------



## monster

Amar81 said:


> Thanks for reply buddy,
> 
> But what do they actually check in these Security checks ?? I haven't as yet had any job verification call as m at work 5 days a week myself ... Then what else do they check ??
> 
> Cheers


as per my observance , you get a job verif. call if you claiming 10+ experience years

and nobody knows what do they do in the name of security checks.


----------



## urn

Hi guys,

Yesterday I have checked my EVISA page and found that they have requested 1121 form, superfund and job reference that I have already submitted beside 1221 form which is similar to form 80. Still waiting for my agent to get back to me after checking the email.

Fingers crossed, I will keep you guys posted


----------



## urn

Hi guys,

Yesterday I have checked my EVISA page and found that they have requested 1121 form, superfund and job reference that I have already submitted beside 1221 form which is similar to form 80. Still waiting for my agent to get back to me after checking the email.

Fingers crossed, I will keep you guys posted


----------



## monster

urn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Yesterday I have checked my EVISA page and found that they have requested 1121 form, superfund and job reference that I have already submitted beside 1221 form which is similar to form 80. Still waiting for my agent to get back to me after checking the email.
> 
> Fingers crossed, I will keep you guys posted


email the docs as well to the CO, and notify him that you already it in your Evisa as wlel


----------



## drshk

Thanks, I complete my 5th week today so hoping for CO allocation in the next week 



thanich said:


> Thanks mate.. wishing you the same...


----------



## Colombo

Hello World!!!

Still waiting for the golden e-mail...
I feel like I am the only remaining person that left from July category...!!!

Anybody ... please say hi.....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

Hello World!!!

Still waiting for the golden e-mail...
I feel like I am the only remaining person that left from July category...!!!

Anybody ... please say hi.....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## abakik

hi Colombo, no actually, you are luckier than me, because no CO has assigned to me yet 
regularly calling DIAC but no hope 



Colombo said:


> Hello World!!!
> 
> Still waiting for the golden e-mail...
> I feel like I am the only remaining person that left from July category...!!!
> 
> Anybody ... please say hi.....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

I have a one query....

My Co just asked from old tax documents ans pay slips.
Also asked about some employee reference documents.
Which I have already front loaded.

So I re submitted them.

That meas all the other information is OK as per the CO.
I mean PCC / Medic / IELTS ect..

Is he only looking at lately asked info.

Please fire with your opinion.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

I have a one query....

My Co just asked from old tax documents ans pay slips.
Also asked about some employee reference documents.
Which I have already front loaded.

So I re submitted them.

That meas all the other information is OK as per the CO.
I mean PCC / Medic / IELTS ect..

Is he only looking at lately asked info.

Please fire with your opinion.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## KT2013

KT2013 said:


> Superlike it!!!


Firetroy...u r great!!!

I called up Immigration Dept and they confirmed that CO was assigned on 30th Sept...
But i din't receive any email 
I have uploaded all required documents...

Can i expect direct grant in this week?


----------



## shift_move

abakik said:


> hi Colombo, no actually, you are luckier than me, because no CO has assigned to me yet  regularly calling DIAC but no hope


Applied on July 30 th. No co for me as well. 
Oh well, it's gonna happen sooner or later. No rush, no hurry.


----------



## The Shobra

Hi Everyone,
I have a problem with job verification call I claim more than 8 years of experience and I lodged my application on 12/08 all document frontload I called DIAC they told me I have allocated CO on 12/09 I know only the team No . , no any contact from CO till now, I will go in my yearly vacation for one and have month, now I do not know what can I do if they call me in my work the main operator will transfer any call to my office but there is no one in my office to answer the calls, it is a big organization no one in main switch (operators) know who in work or who in vacation.
What should I do?
Please advise me.
Thanks


----------



## HarryAdd

*Organise your health examinations*

Hello Expats,

I submitted my visa application on 30th Sep and now it is in "In Progress" status.
At the bottom of the submitted application page, there is a link "Organise your health examinations" and when I click on it, a new window opens up with some questionnaires and a submit button.

I spoke to my agent about this and she has suggested not to do anything until a CO is allocated. but I still doubt that I should submit the health form in order to move forward.

Please give me your thoughts on this...


----------



## Sinchan

KT2013 said:


> Firetroy...u r great!!!
> 
> I called up Immigration Dept and they confirmed that CO was assigned on 30th Sept...
> But i din't receive any email
> I have uploaded all required documents...
> 
> Can i expect direct grant in this week?


Congrats KT !!! Hope you get a direct grant soon.

Could you please update your details in your signature for our reference ..


----------



## starwars123

HarryAdd said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I submitted my visa application on 30th Sep and now it is in "In Progress" status.
> At the bottom of the submitted application page, there is a link "Organise your health examinations" and when I click on it, a new window opens up with some questionnaires and a submit button.
> 
> I spoke to my agent about this and she has suggested not to do anything until a CO is allocated. but I still doubt that I should submit the health form in order to move forward.
> 
> Please give me your thoughts on this...


Thats for your medical exams. You can do your medicals. Atleast by the time your CO is assignef your medicals would be cleared and thats one plus point for you


----------



## balajism

akshay1229 said:


> did CO communicate you even once?..mine CO was allocated on 5th but not contact for even single time..so dont worry...
> provide ur signature...


I wish.. Zero communication from CO. Got to know about allocation by calling DIAC. Don't even know the CO's name, just the team.

Hope his/her first and final communication is that golden mail! Go CO!

:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ruchkal

kmann said:


> Have u paid him all the fees or is there some amount left ?? I guess whether CO asks for medical or you front upload them it should have nothing to do with the money, coz he might have told you the total amount he would charge for processing complete application ?? then why would he ask for additional money once CO is allocated


He charges in several steps. I have paid him when lodging the application. The final payment is charged with medical. I told him indirectly that I am willing to pay that now if he allows me to do medical. :ballchain: But still he says DIAC's advice is to wait till CO asks for medical. :fencing: I browsed it but as per my perusals there is no such requirement. :gossip: :crutch:

Oh.. god please give me a CO soon...:hail:


----------



## iamafreak

Even i called DIAC today, just for the sake of my satisfaction. They told me that i have got CO assigned on 30th September.

However, i have not received any mail from them yet.


----------



## KT2013

iamafreak said:


> Even i called DIAC today, just for the sake of my satisfaction. They told me that i have got CO assigned on 30th September.
> 
> However, i have not received any mail from them yet.


Pls let me know if you receive any email...


----------



## iamafreak

KT2013 said:


> Pls let me know if you receive any email...


sure, and some goes to you as well


----------



## iamafreak

KT2013 said:


> Pls let me know if you receive any email...


also, could you please update your timelines in the signature


----------



## tihor

Ani, any updates at your end?


----------



## Ani.pepe

tihor said:


> Ani, any updates at your end?


Hi Tihor, no changes on the site. I did find out that now a days it takes about 2 months and few days ( 3 days- 15 days) to get a grant. This is basis of a few agents who i called and the spreadsheet on this forum says the same thing .. so i think we have to wait for 2 weeks more


----------



## kashifbari

Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored


----------



## smtouseef

kashifbari said:


> Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored


Congratz Kashif Bhai ... Finally !!! So when is your plan to move ??


----------



## divyap

Friends, 

I got my grant today. 
Thanks for all your support for the past 6 months. 

All the best for everyone. 
Divya.


----------



## divyap

Friends, 

I got my grant today. 
Thanks for all your support for the past 6 months. 

All the best for everyone. 
Divya.


----------



## kashifbari

Thanks @smtouseef 

I have to make my first entry no later than Apr 2014


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> Hi Tihor, no changes on the site. I did find out that now a days it takes about 2 months and few days ( 3 days- 15 days) to get a grant. This is basis of a few agents who i called and the spreadsheet on this forum says the same thing .. so i think we have to wait for 2 weeks more


Yeah, my next milestone is 2 months completion. The wait gets tougher when you are near the finish line


----------



## tihor

kashifbari said:


> Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored


Congrats Kashifbari!


----------



## tihor

divyap said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> Thanks for all your support for the past 6 months.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> Divya.


Congratulations Divya! Did you get your grant even before submitting your FBI clearance? Now, I am eagerly waiting for my grant to come in


----------



## smtouseef

kashifbari said:


> Thanks @smtouseef
> 
> I have to make my first entry no later than Apr 2014


Were your PCC done in April 13? I see that u had done your medical recently ??


----------



## roposh

WOWWWW Congratulationssss Kashiff and Divyap!!!

Party Timeeeee


----------



## divyap

tihor said:


> Congratulations Divya! Did you get your grant even before submitting your FBI clearance? Now, I am eagerly waiting for my grant to come in


Thankyou!

Actually yesterday midnight I submitted FBI clearance. Today morning I got grant.


----------



## srinu_srn

divyap said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> Thanks for all your support for the past 6 months.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> Divya.


Congrats Divya


----------



## srinu_srn

kashifbari said:


> Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored


Congrats 

Why it is taken so much of time to get the grant for you?


----------



## sahil772

divyap said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> Thanks for all your support for the past 6 months.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> Divya.


Congrats Divya....kindly share ur timeline and visa type....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## divyap

sahil772 said:


> Congrats Divya....kindly share ur timeline and visa type....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


It's in my signature. But pasting it here again for mobile users.

"190 NSW SS VISA 2613 Invite - 27th July" | "Lodged - 4th Aug" | "Med - 17th Sep | CO - Adelaide T2 | Grant - 2nd Oct 2013


----------



## Jullz

Finally that "Organize your health" dissapeared from my evisa page after 3 weeks! Now, it's "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." But still "Health, Evidence of" is still recommended!
Come on with that golden graaaaaant!!!!


----------



## OZIND

Hi,

CO allocated yesterday...below are my timelines.....they have requested for marriage proof which i have already uploaded in e visa...for PCC & health.. do someone know what the process is..

Regards
Naresh


----------



## anshuashu

dear seniors,,

my agent contacted the CO n d rply was " gmme some time , m verifying d docs"? wat does it indicates? wil i be gtng d verification call or d direct grant??


----------



## swesok

felix2020 said:


> Wait for a direct grant or CO communication. Keep checking your emails including the junk folder. Try to do medical and arrange PCC in the meantime if possible.
> 
> Good luck.


Dear felix
i have to do 2 PCC for 2 different country and one of them needs a letter fron DIAC to be send to the australian embassy to start the whole process
should i wait till a CO is assgined for me and send me this letter and meanwhile do the other PCC and the medical or what ??

i am really confused
Thanks


----------



## tracyv83

Hi I got a direct grant this morning off into work to resign


----------



## divyap

tracyv83 said:


> Hi I got a direct grant this morning off into work to resign


To resign? Ha ha.. all the best


----------



## iamafreak

divyap said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> Thanks for all your support for the past 6 months.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> Divya.


Congrats, but i used to think that the grants are given only on Fridays or Mondays


----------



## iamafreak

tracyv83 said:


> Hi I got a direct grant this morning off into work to resign


congrats, was it 190 visa?


----------



## felix2020

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> I have a one query....
> 
> My Co just asked from old tax documents ans pay slips.
> Also asked about some employee reference documents.
> Which I have already front loaded.
> 
> So I re submitted them.
> 
> That meas all the other information is OK as per the CO.
> I mean PCC / Medic / IELTS ect..
> 
> Is he only looking at lately asked info.
> 
> Please fire with your opinion.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX



They don't have the time and motivation to sent you 10 different emails for ten different documents. If he only asked you for these employment documents, that's all he needs to issue you the grant. 

There is a glitch on the DIAC website and the documents uploaded getting corrupted and they cannot open the file. In that case, they may also asked for documents which are already submitted.


----------



## thanich

drshk said:


> Thanks, I complete my 5th week today so hoping for CO allocation in the next week


You might have assigned co already... may be direct grant for you. ...


----------



## mithu93ku

divyap said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> Thanks for all your support for the past 6 months.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> Divya.


Congrats *divyap*. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## mithu93ku

kashifbari said:


> Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored


Congrats *kashifbari*. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## shishir

The Shobra said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a problem with job verification call I claim more than 8 years of experience and I lodged my application on 12/08 all document frontload I called DIAC they told me I have allocated CO on 12/09 I know only the team No . , no any contact from CO till now, I will go in my yearly vacation for one and have month, now I do not know what can I do if they call me in my work the main operator will transfer any call to my office but there is no one in my office to answer the calls, it is a big organization no one in main switch (operators) know who in work or who in vacation.
> What should I do?
> Please advise me.
> Thanks


Hi The Shobra, 
Don't worry, go home and enjoy your leave. It doesn't make any difference if you are in your office or not, since they will not call you but your boss. Notify your boss, who has signed in your reference letter. However, as far I have observed work experience claimed in UAE is not verified usually, since everything is in the system of UAE govt.Best of luck.....


----------



## shishir

kashifbari said:


> Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored


Congrates Kashifbari.....


----------



## shishir

divyap said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> Thanks for all your support for the past 6 months.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> Divya.


Congrates divyap


----------



## sahil772

divyap said:


> It's in my signature. But pasting it here again for mobile users.
> 
> "190 NSW SS VISA 2613 Invite - 27th July" | "Lodged - 4th Aug" | "Med - 17th Sep | CO - Adelaide T2 | Grant - 2nd Oct 2013


Wow..that's quick within 2 months of visa lodge....

All the best for future. ..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## OZIND

CO Alloted ...now next steps


----------



## starwars123

swesok said:


> Dear felix
> i have to do 2 PCC for 2 different country and one of them needs a letter fron DIAC to be send to the australian embassy to start the whole process
> should i wait till a CO is assgined for me and send me this letter and meanwhile do the other PCC and the medical or what ??
> 
> i am really confused
> Thanks


Yes you can get the other pcc and do your medicals while you are waiting for your co letter


----------



## felix2020

swesok said:


> Dear felix
> i have to do 2 PCC for 2 different country and one of them needs a letter fron DIAC to be send to the australian embassy to start the whole process
> should i wait till a CO is assgined for me and send me this letter and meanwhile do the other PCC and the medical or what ??
> 
> i am really confused
> Thanks


You have to front load as many documents as you think CO will ask for. It will speed up the process.

Good Luck.
Cheers.


----------



## chargoesabroad

We did our meds before lodging visa. CO assigned on 24 Sep. I still have no idea whether meds have been referred or not because on my evisa page it still says:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

I am assuming that CO will let me know if there's a problem just wondering what other people who did meds before lodging visa are experiencing.


----------



## swesok

Cadstaad said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need your help and advise in my situation.
> 
> my agent lodged the visa subclass 190 on 27th August without uploading any of the documents that I have giving to them. Yet, there is no case officer allocated for my visa, and the time frame set by the DIAC already lapse today, as it is being submitted before 5 weeks.
> 
> Really I don't know what is the problem, although, I didn't have the HAP ID to do the medical test.
> 
> Really appreciate you contributions


Dear cadstaad

i got my HAP ID on the same day i paid for the application

good luck


----------



## kashifbari

smtouseef said:


> Were your PCC done in April 13? I see that u had done your medical recently ??


@Smtouseef my medical cleared in April but because we were expecting our baby so my CO asked me not to undergo in this circumstances and kept my case on hold for the sake.

Now in september my wife and child medical had been cleared and today i got the grant.


----------



## ruchkal

divyap said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> Thanks for all your support for the past 6 months.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> Divya.


Congratulations divyap.. :cheer2: :flypig::cheer2::cheer2: Happy for you.. All the best for your future in Oz...


----------



## ruchkal

tracyv83 said:


> Hi I got a direct grant this morning off into work to resign


Wow tracyv... congratulations..:cheer2::cheer2:.. All the best for your future in Oz...


----------



## Steyn

Wanted to ask people who lately got grant if their cases went through experience verification. If yes, does DIAC check anything other than dates and responsibilities?

Besides, what percentage of cases go through it? I know it's difficult to come up with a precise number but a rough estimate would do


----------



## Firetoy

Thanks Kt2013!
I'm glad you have your CO allocated this week. Grants are quite more difficult to forsee since it can go from a few days till several months after CO allocation.
I hope you get it soon anyway!!




KT2013 said:


> Firetroy...u r great!!!
> 
> I called up Immigration Dept and they confirmed that CO was assigned on 30th Sept...
> But i din't receive any email
> I have uploaded all required documents...
> 
> Can i expect direct grant in this week?


----------



## anshuashu

Steyn said:


> Wanted to ask people who lately got grant if their cases went through experience verification. If yes, does DIAC check anything other than dates and responsibilities?
> 
> Besides, what percentage of cases go through it? I know it's difficult to come up with a precise number but a rough estimate would do



hey Steyn,

i guess only one person( Rahul Menda) in this forum has got d verification call..dey just asked him abt his date of birth, job role n joining date..it was abt 4-5 min interview..

don't panic..gud luck!!


----------



## OZIND

*Team 08 GSM Adelaide*

Hi All,

Any one in the same CO bucket.... let me know and keep adding the status..
Below are my timelines


----------



## anshuashu

dear seniors,,

my agent contacted the CO n d rply was " gmme some time , m verifying d docs"? wat does it indicates? wil i be gtng d verification call or d direct grant?? ny guesses?


----------



## divyap

Steyn said:


> Wanted to ask people who lately got grant if their cases went through experience verification. If yes, does DIAC check anything other than dates and responsibilities?
> 
> Besides, what percentage of cases go through it? I know it's difficult to come up with a precise number but a rough estimate would do


No idea, neither me nor my friends got Verification calls. 

It depends. 

All the best,
Divya


----------



## shyam

anshuashu said:


> dear seniors,,
> 
> my agent contacted the CO n d rply was " gmme some time , m verifying d docs"? wat does it indicates? wil i be gtng d verification call or d direct grant?? ny guesses?


Hi Anshu,

Submitted documents need to go through various verification levels. I think it is usual. If you have submitted the BankStatement, Payslips & Taxation documents then you most likely wont have any verification call. But rest is upto the CO.

It is usual, not to worry.


----------



## kashifbari

In my case they did not bother to call none of my organizations


----------



## premchandjaladi

anshuashu said:


> dear seniors,,
> 
> my agent contacted the CO n d rply was " gmme some time , m verifying d docs"? wat does it indicates? wil i be gtng d verification call or d direct grant?? ny guesses?


Nothing to worry that's the usual reply you get from a CO


----------



## shyam

ambproject said:


> Dear many got verification many dont go through so it any bodies guess that how you construe it . I can sense that hardest part of this process is this verification as when you work in large office many people dont know you some only have vague idea of your work but DIAC pretends as if every one from that firm is applicant and some times they speak so harshly to your refree that every thing seems stupid


From one of the case what i have heard on this forum is that a candidate got verification call from DIAC. 

Initially Delhi DIAC team would call the reception and then ask them to transfer the call to you. They did not mention who they were. Once the call reached the guy then they described about who they were and asked very minimal details like Role, Responsibilities and duration of the work in that company.

So it is all part of the process and in a very professional way.


----------



## anshuashu

shyam said:


> Hi Anshu,
> 
> Submitted documents need to go through various verification levels. I think it is usual. If you have submitted the BankStatement, Payslips & Taxation documents then you most likely wont have any verification call. But rest is upto the CO.
> 
> It is usual, not to worry.



Thanx for ur rply Shyam..yes i hav already uploaded d bank statement ,payslips n all..

lets hope for d best!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shyam

Congratulations Divya & Kashif arty:arty:


----------



## ssyap

Firetoy, have you submitted PCC yet? Possible to get direct grant without it?


----------



## kashifbari

Thanks @ Brother Shyam 


I am damn sure that you will got the grant very very soon inshaAllah


----------



## premchandjaladi

Congrats Divyap and kashif

All the best for your new journey


----------



## vinnie88

abakik said:


> hi Colombo, no actually, you are luckier than me, because no CO has assigned to me yet
> regularly calling DIAC but no hope



no CO after 12 weeks of lodgement? that's weird. Has DIAC changed its CO Allocation Timetable? i think for me it took around 8 weeks to a CO and I thought I was unlucky since some December applicants got CO's within 3-4 weeks ( 189 subclass)


----------



## Malik.Yasir

Good day friends,

I've being assigned a CO today T2 Adelaide GSM.
1 Asking me for all pay slips / tax info of my work 
honesly where iwil get those becase i was not keeping them, 

2 Asking my wife's functional english , IELTS academic date is near .. can we go for academic or it should be only General?


Thanks and best regards,


Y


----------



## premchandjaladi

Malik.Yasir said:


> Good day friends,
> 
> I've being assigned a CO today T2 Adelaide GSM.
> 1 Asking me for all pay slips / tax info of my work
> honesly where iwil get those becase i was not keeping them,
> 
> 2 Asking my wife's functional english , IELTS academic date is near .. can we go for academic or it should be only General?
> 
> 
> Thanks and best regards,
> 
> 
> Y


You can write any of them
If you are comfortable with academic you can go ahead


----------



## divyap

Malik.Yasir said:


> Good day friends,
> 
> I've being assigned a CO today T2 Adelaide GSM.
> 1 Asking me for all pay slips / tax info of my work
> honesly where iwil get those becase i was not keeping them,
> 
> 2 Asking my wife's functional english , IELTS academic date is near .. can we go for academic or it should be only General?
> 
> Thanks and best regards,
> 
> Y


1. Actually pay slips and either bank statments or tax papers are mandatory requirements.

Why is it difficult for you? You lost them? Or any other issues? 

2. Both academic and general are accepted. It's your wish. 

All the best
Divya


----------



## premchandjaladi

Malik.Yasir said:


> Good day friends,
> 
> I've being assigned a CO today T2 Adelaide GSM.
> 1 Asking me for all pay slips / tax info of my work
> honesly where iwil get those becase i was not keeping them,
> 
> 2 Asking my wife's functional english , IELTS academic date is near .. can we go for academic or it should be only General?
> 
> 
> Thanks and best regards,
> 
> 
> Y


Academic ielts standard is higher than general so both can be considered for immigration purpose for education it has to be academic ielts
Hope this clears ur confusion


----------



## Firetoy

Actually I did, but I'm not getting direct grant, as I know there are some documents missing yet. Just waiting for my CO to be allocated and discuss those ones with him 

And no, it is not possible to get a grant without PCC. Sorry



ssyap said:


> Firetoy, have you submitted PCC yet? Possible to get direct grant without it?


----------



## premchandjaladi

Malik.Yasir said:


> Good day friends,
> 
> I've being assigned a CO today T2 Adelaide GSM.
> 1 Asking me for all pay slips / tax info of my work
> honesly where iwil get those becase i was not keeping them,
> 
> 2 Asking my wife's functional english , IELTS academic date is near .. can we go for academic or it should be only General?
> 
> 
> Thanks and best regards,
> 
> 
> Y


If you don't have pay slips then previous tax returns will do


----------



## Malik.Yasir

Thanks Divya and Premchand,

who we dont have tax doc yes i have the government tax document paper 
and for salaries iwil ask company if they can give me their payroll record


----------



## gtaark

Whats your CO initials?

My friend, I had submitted pay slips; however CO still requested bank statements.

So I guess both are crucial or any other source where you can prove that you were paid.





Malik.Yasir said:


> Good day friends,
> 
> I've being assigned a CO today T2 Adelaide GSM.
> 1 Asking me for all pay slips / tax info of my work
> honesly where iwil get those becase i was not keeping them,
> 
> 2 Asking my wife's functional english , IELTS academic date is near .. can we go for academic or it should be only General?
> 
> 
> Thanks and best regards,
> 
> 
> Y


----------



## rahul897

kashifbari said:


> Thanks @ Brother Shyam
> 
> 
> I am damn sure that you will got the grant very very soon inshaAllah


congrats
your 190 visa took more than max processing time of 6 months,any idea why this happened.any verification took place or security checks?


----------



## divyap

Malik.Yasir said:


> Thanks Divya and Premchand,
> 
> who we dont have tax doc yes i have the government tax document paper
> and for salaries iwil ask company if they can give me their payroll record


Bank statments? That would get the job done perfectly. That's the most conclusive proof of your income, now that you have difficulties in getting payslips or tax docs.


----------



## roposh

Malik.Yasir said:


> Thanks Divya and Premchand,
> 
> who we dont have tax doc yes i have the government tax document paper
> and for salaries iwil ask company if they can give me their payroll record


Hi Yasir!
Congrats on getting the CO. For the tax record, simply ask the Finance department (as usually the officer who manages the tax sits at finance department) of your company. They'll have the record of the tax deducted from your salary for all the years that you have worked for them. 

Usually most of the companies give a tax statement letter at the end of each financial year to all employees which states their total annual salary alongwith the amount of tax deducted during that financial year. I submitted that for my application alongwith the bank statement and salary slips.

I'm sure it won't be a problem for you.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## muralimailbox

Hi guys,

We had mistakenly selected Australian work experience and loaded the documents instead of overseas work experience. 
Any advice would be highly appreciated. 

Regards,
Murali


----------



## Malik.Yasir

its written on check list that i have to reply withen 28 days, my wife will sit in IELTS test 12th oct, test results will be by 25th oct. will that be ok?

also is it 4.5 each or overall 4.5 for partner?


----------



## muralimailbox

Malik.Yasir said:


> its written on check list that i have to reply withen 28 days, my wife will sit in IELTS test 12th oct, test results will be by 25th oct. will that be ok?
> 
> also is it 4.5 each or overall 4.5 for partner?


That should be fine I hope. It is 4.5 in all modules not overall.


----------



## gtaark

You have to fill and submit Form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answers).

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf



muralimailbox said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We had mistakenly selected Australian work experience and loaded the documents instead of overseas work experience.
> Any advice would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Murali


----------



## divyap

muralimailbox said:


> That should be fine I hope. It is 4.5 in all modules not overall.


No it's overall 4.5


----------



## shyam

Malik.Yasir said:


> Good day friends,
> 
> I've being assigned a CO today T2 Adelaide GSM.
> 1 Asking me for all pay slips / tax info of my work
> honesly where iwil get those becase i was not keeping them,
> 
> 2 Asking my wife's functional english , IELTS academic date is near .. can we go for academic or it should be only General?
> 
> 
> Thanks and best regards,
> 
> 
> Y


Hi Mallik,

You should get Payslips from your company if you do have them. You should get the payslips for all the period of experience that your are claiming. Just wondering why you were not ready with these already

Payslips and Bank Statements are mandatory to make your application process smooth and easy.

For IELTS Academic or General will do, but do you have enough time for this as CO would give only 28 days to provide the requested documents?


----------



## shyam

Malik.Yasir said:


> its written on check list that i have to reply withen 28 days, my wife will sit in IELTS test 12th oct, test results will be by 25th oct. will that be ok?
> 
> also is it 4.5 each or overall 4.5 for partner?


That's the typical situation. Try to respond to CO within the Timeframe.
Suggest not to delay. Keep communicating with your CO if you have any unavoidable situations or delays. That should help you better.


----------



## gtaark

I have traveled to several high risk countries, could this be the reason CO put me on a 12 week routine checks.



vinnie88 said:


> I highly doubt that international travel plays any role in the timing of your security checks...unless you have been to some really really High Risk countries, or have had occupations within the defense sector.


----------



## Vincentluf

gtaark said:


> I have traveled to several high risk countries, could this be the reason CO put me on a 12 week routine checks.


hello where can I find the list of 'High Risk countries'?


----------



## gtaark

I am not sure.

Seniors advice??



Vincentluf said:


> hello where can I find the list of 'High Risk countries'?


----------



## Firetoy

Any country not included in this list is a high risk country.
Visas, Immigration and Refugees



Vincentluf said:


> hello where can I find the list of 'High Risk countries'?


----------



## starwars123

divyap said:


> Bank statments? That would get the job done perfectly. That's the most conclusive proof of your income, now that you have difficulties in getting payslips or tax docs.


Thats y am a bit scared since i have just bank statements (with my 8+ years salary credit) and my hr has told unconditionally the old paydlips cannot be provided


----------



## shyam

starwars123 said:


> Thats y am a bit scared since i have just bank statements (with my 8+ years salary credit) and my hr has told unconditionally the old paydlips cannot be provided


Do you have Increment letters? Or any document from the Company Finance Department that proves your Salary credit?

Also, you can download the Form26AS or similar from your country Government Tax website that will show the amount paid to you month wise. You can download this for all the period of your job.


----------



## divyap

starwars123 said:


> Thats y am a bit scared since i have just bank statements (with my 8+ years salary credit) and my hr has told unconditionally the old paydlips cannot be provided


What about tax? Does your employer deduct tax directly from your salary?

I think bank statements along with the tax docs would be enough. No problem.


----------



## shishir

starwars123 said:


> Thats y am a bit scared since i have just bank statements (with my 8+ years salary credit) and my hr has told unconditionally the old paydlips cannot be provided


Since you have bank statement of all 8 years, this may work for you. However, try to submit maximum number of payslips that you have and other documents like your appointment letter, evidence of promotion, performance bonus and so on that will prove your employment history with the organization.If your CO asks for pay slips in later stage, you can send an email describing your situation. Hope He/She will understand, because this is quite common phenomenon.


----------



## Amar81

Hi Everyone, 

Any one has been assigned to Adelaide Team2 ?? 

My case officer initials JS 

He seems to be the slowest CO around .... Any experience to share ???

I submitted docs before he was appointed n then one more tax doc on 17/09 on his request.... Still everything on my visa showing as Recieved no movement since last submission .... Is it Common .......??

Plz help


----------



## divyap

ambproject said:


> has any of august applicant got job verification call as yet


Job verification may happen without applicants knowledge too. 

Infact every applicant will have to undergo job verification. But you will not know anything about it. 

Only security checks which wil take months will be notified that too only if you call DIAC, you might get this info. 

Why are you so concerned abt this? scared of verification ?


----------



## shyam

Amar81 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Any one has been assigned to Adelaide Team2 ??
> 
> My case officer initials JS
> 
> He seems to be the slowest CO around .... Any experience to share ???
> 
> I submitted docs before he was appointed n then one more tax doc on 17/09 on his request.... Still everything on my visa showing as Recieved no movement since last submission .... Is it Common .......??
> 
> Plz help


Hi Amar,

I too have a CO from Adelaide Team2. Mine is a different CO.

Do you have a agent? If the documents sent to mail ID then they wont be shown on the evisa page until CO's further action.

It is very common from what i have observed and until the Grant the Status might remain in Received.

Also, CO might take 2-3 weeks for verification of the documents submitted. Not to worry.

Please update your signature below:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## starwars123

shishir said:


> Since you have bank statement of all 8 years, this may work for you. However, try to submit maximum number of payslips that you have and other documents like your appointment letter, evidence of promotion, performance bonus and so on that will prove your employment history with the organization.If your CO asks for pay slips in later stage, you can send an email describing your situation. Hope He/She will understand, because this is quite common phenomenon.


Can i submit the letter we use for acs evaluation which has my joining date, designation and salary?


----------



## divyap

Amar81 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Any one has been assigned to Adelaide Team2 ??
> 
> My case officer initials JS
> 
> He seems to be the slowest CO around .... Any experience to share ???
> 
> I submitted docs before he was appointed n then one more tax doc on 17/09 on his request.... Still everything on my visa showing as Recieved no movement since last submission .... Is it Common .......??
> 
> Plz help


I had a CO from team 2 only. 
But a diff one. 

Give him time. But keep reminding him politely, once in every 2 weeks. 

All the best.


----------



## starwars123

shyam said:


> Do you have Increment letters? Or any document from the Company Finance Department that proves your Salary credit?
> 
> Also, you can download the Form26AS or similar from your country Government Tax website that will show the amount paid to you month wise. You can download this for all the period of your job.


I need to check on this. BTW i have worked in india for 2 years. Would you know the procedure to get tax documents from indian tax website?


----------



## starwars123

divyap said:


> What about tax? Does your employer deduct tax directly from your salary?
> 
> I think bank statements along with the tax docs would be enough. No problem.


Since i have worked in multiple countries i will check on tax part


----------



## deepajose

Hi All,

Do we get a mail once CO get allocated? I can see that all the documents are in 'Received' state

Thanks


----------



## shyam

starwars123 said:


> I need to check on this. BTW i have worked in india for 2 years. Would you know the procedure to get tax documents from indian tax website?


Did you had Pancard when you worked in India? Or how your tax got debited? Do you have a Tax profile in India?

You need to register yourselves on the below website using your PAncard if you have or other procedure if mentioned on the website and then can check the history and download the required Tax document.

https://incometaxindiaefiling.gov.in/


----------



## shyam

deepajose said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do we get a mail once CO get allocated? I can see that all the documents are in 'Received' state
> 
> Thanks


If you have uploaded all the documents upfront then CO may not need to contact you before finilising your case. However, your CO will send a mail to request you further documents if required and that when most of the applicants get a confirmation of CO allocation.

If the documents are turned to Received, it does not confirm the CO allocation.


----------



## Chetu

starwars123 said:


> Since i have worked in multiple countries i will check on tax part


Google for "India tax credit form26as" you will have to login with the PAN no on which tax had been credited . I just tried it and it gives monthly or quarterly breakup of all tax credited by the employer and even yearly salary and tax .

Sent from my iPotato.


----------



## ibtihaj

Hello all , I have a bad situation here , I applied 190 Visa thru my OLD ACS , it has 8 years of experience (5 years as part time[exp. during studies] and 3 years as full time), the EOI took it all as Claimed Experience and gave me 15 pts for that , I have lodged my Visa already and submitted all docs to the CO. (EOI points 75)

Now I came to know that If my assessed points are lower thn the one claimed thru EOI , the visa is likely to be rejected even if I have the 60 passing points.

My time line is:

Visa: 190 Victoria Sponsored
Applied: 25 July 
Co: 20 Aug
Med/PCC: cleared on 28 Sept

Seniors please advise


----------



## Chetu

Guys ,


Is it ok to upload Acs Ielts and tax documents or salary or bank statements in original or color scans of these ? Or should they too be notarised and colour scammed an uploaded ?

Please advise

Sent from my iPotato.


----------



## Malik.Yasir

gtaark said:


> Whats your CO initials?
> 
> My friend, I had submitted pay slips; however CO still requested bank statements.
> 
> So I guess both are crucial or any other source where you can prove that you were paid.



he is PB team 2 Adelaide


----------



## shyam

Chetu said:


> Guys ,
> 
> 
> Is it ok to upload Acs Ielts and tax documents or salary or bank statements in original or color scans of these ? Or should they too be notarised and colour scammed an uploaded ?
> 
> Please advise
> 
> Sent from my iPotato.


Color Scanned copies should be ok from what i Know. I have uploaded all the original PDF's not the notarized.


----------



## monster

* can anyone tell me If we can email the CO , that we are not claiming pts for smthng that we have supplied documents for [ After when all the docs. hav been uploaded , and pts have been claimed ] *


----------



## premchandjaladi

Malik.Yasir said:


> Good day friends,
> 
> I've being assigned a CO today T2 Adelaide GSM.
> 1 Asking me for all pay slips / tax info of my work
> honesly where iwil get those becase i was not keeping them,
> E
> 2 Asking my wife's functional english , IELTS academic date is near .. can we go for academic or it should be only General?
> 
> 
> Thanks and best regards,
> 
> 
> Y


If you don't have pay slips then previous tax returns will do


----------



## shyam

monster said:


> * can anyone tell me If we can email the CO , that we are not claiming pts for smthng that we have supplied documents for [ After when all the docs. hav been uploaded , and pts have been claimed ] *


I guess we can send a correction form like 1022 & 1023 on the details we mentioned in the application but not sure if we can do anything related to the submitted EOI after the Lodgement of the visa. The last chance you would have is to wait for the Invitation to expire and then make corrections and wait for next invitation.

It would be too late to get the corrections on EOI once the visa is lodged.


----------



## premchandjaladi

Chetu said:


> Guys ,
> 
> 
> Is it ok to upload Acs Ielts and tax documents or salary or bank statements in original or color scans of these ? Or should they too be notarised and colour scammed an uploaded ?
> 
> Please advise
> 
> Sent from my iPotato.


If it's said certified then have them certified for more info click ? Next to each document while uploading


----------



## monster

shyam said:


> I guess we can send a correction form like 1022 & 1023 on the details we mentioned in the application but not sure if we can do anything related to the submitted EOI after the Lodgement of the visa. The last chance you would have is to wait for the Invitation to expire and then make corrections and wait for next invitation.
> 
> It would be too late to get the corrections on EOI once the visa is lodged.




yeh visa has ben lodged , and final decision pedning by the CO ; just made out a point now and relaised that something has gone wrong with me.


----------



## deepajose

shyam said:


> If you have uploaded all the documents upfront then CO may not need to contact you before finilising your case. However, your CO will send a mail to request you further documents if required and that when most of the applicants get a confirmation of CO allocation.
> 
> If the documents are turned to Received, it does not confirm the CO allocation.



Can we upload documents for work experience if its not asessed by ACS ? Will CO consider it?


----------



## shyam

deepajose said:


> Can we upload documents for work experience if its not asessed by ACS ? Will CO consider it?


Wait for CO to ask for. 

CO will ask for the claimed points experience in the last 10 years. If you have been doing the same job or similar job with reference letter that mentions the same Responsibilities as the assessed experience, then i guess you should be good even if ACS has not assessed.

However, not sure as i have not heard of such cases so far.


----------



## deepajose

shyam said:


> Wait for CO to ask for.
> 
> CO will ask for the claimed points experience in the last 10 years. If you have been doing the same job or similar job with reference letter that mentions the same Responsibilities as the assessed experience, then i guess you should be good even if ACS has not assessed.
> 
> However, not sure as i have not heard of such cases so far.


Thanks for the quick reply. Wont it be better If I upload it before CO asks ?


----------



## shyam

deepajose said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Wont it be better If I upload it before CO asks ?


Have you claimed points for the experience that is not assessed by ACS? If yes then you can upload it upfront otherwise there is nothing wrong in waiting.

It can also be uploaded upfront, but i prefer not to confuse the CO.


----------



## iamafreak

Firetoy said:


> Any country not included in this list is a high risk country.
> Visas, Immigration and Refugees


Is the list of low risk countries keeping security checks in minds? Or is this a list of countries where ETA is allowed i.e Electronic Transport Authority, meaning where you dont need to have a physical visa stamp in the passport


----------



## Firetoy

ETA is allowed for low risk countries. That list indicates which ones are the low risk countries. Therefore, the list of low risk countries is used for defining which countries needs or not a stamp, or which countries are by exclusion, high risk countries.

Saying it in a different way, the Government of Australia has defined a list of countries considered as low risk countries, and the different departments of the Government of Australia use it to set their own criteria, like the Department of Immigration uses it to establish which countries needs a stamp and which ones do not need it in the passport.

Being from a country considered as a high risk country does not mean necessary that Immigration is going to ask for external checks for that person, but more likely than being from a country considered as a low risk country. 

It is not written anywhere (as far as I know) the processes that your visa has to go through in relation to the list your country belongs to.

I hope it helps this way!



iamafreak said:


> Is the list of low risk countries keeping security checks in minds? Or is this a list of countries where ETA is allowed i.e Electronic Transport Authority, meaning where you dont need to have a physical visa stamp in the passport


----------



## praveenreddy

anshuashu said:


> hey Steyn,
> 
> i guess only one person( Rahul Menda) in this forum has got d verification call..dey just asked him abt his date of birth, job role n joining date..it was abt 4-5 min interview..
> 
> don't panic..gud luck!!


Yes u r right Rahul got the call and as I said it was 4 to 5 min with very simple information which is all about personal profile and employment details


----------



## Sujith singh

Can any one provide me DIAC contact no , to check for co allocation...


----------



## shishir

ibtihaj said:


> Hello all , I have a bad situation here , I applied 190 Visa thru my OLD ACS , it has 8 years of experience (5 years as part time[exp. during studies] and 3 years as full time), the EOI took it all as Claimed Experience and gave me 15 pts for that , I have lodged my Visa already and submitted all docs to the CO. (EOI points 75)
> 
> Now I came to know that If my assessed points are lower thn the one claimed thru EOI , the visa is likely to be rejected even if I have the 60 passing points.
> 
> My time line is:
> 
> Visa: 190 Victoria Sponsored
> Applied: 25 July
> Co: 20 Aug
> Med/PCC: cleared on 28 Sept
> 
> Seniors please advise


Do you mean that you have three years work exp after completing your study and other five years were before graduation????


----------



## Bokya

Hello All,
I have got Invite from NSW SS for Software Engineer. I have done my PCC. I have not lodged my visa yet.
As I understand now my EOI is locked and even if I turn 33 my points will remain the same and I can lodge my visa any time within 60 days. Am I correct?


----------



## shishir

Bokya said:


> Hello All,
> I have got Invite from NSW SS for Software Engineer. I have done my PCC. I have not lodged my visa yet.
> As I understand now my EOI is locked and even if I turn 33 my points will remain the same and I can lodge my visa any time within 60 days. Am I correct?


It seems to be a confusing issue. As far I can understand, your point will not be the same if you loose points for your age. You should have minimum 60 points to be granted during the visa processing. I hope seniors like Mithu, Rocky or Rahul will be more helpful regarding this issue.


----------



## shyam

Bokya said:


> Hello All,
> I have got Invite from NSW SS for Software Engineer. I have done my PCC. I have not lodged my visa yet.
> As I understand now my EOI is locked and even if I turn 33 my points will remain the same and I can lodge my visa any time within 60 days. Am I correct?


Hi Bokya,

Congratulations for the Invite.

Yes, you are correct. You should meet the requirement at the time of invitation. You can lodge your application anytime within 60 days.

More information from the DIAC migration blog:

*It is a visa requirement that you meet the pass mark at time of invitation in order to be granted that visa. Therefore, your points score will be considered at time of invitation, meaning at the time an invitation is issued you must meet the relevant points score pass mark. If you do not meet the pass mark at that time, you will not receive an invitation. Time will dependent on when an invitation round is run, or when a state or territory government may nominate you which will not necessarily be the same time every month.
I will also remind you that SkillSelect will calculate any points you receive for age based on the date of birth you entered when you submitted your EOI. If your age changes while your EOI is active and this results in a change in the allocated points score for that age, then SkillSelect will update your points score and ranking automatically. SkillSelect will also notify you electronically that the system has updated your points score.*


----------



## ibtihaj

yesss , exactly my point




shishir said:


> Do you mean that you have three years work exp after completing your study and other five years were before graduation????


----------



## shyam

All the newcomers,

Can you guys add your timeline/details in the below spreadsheet to help others.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## AM

just a query 
my medical status says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

what does this mean?


----------



## shyam

aravindhmohan said:


> just a query
> my medical status says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> what does this mean?


It means your medical check up reports are normal and meets the visa requirement. You would not need any further medical check-up as part of the visa.


----------



## tracyv83

Hi

received visa today everything is just sinking in

thanks for your help


----------



## AM

ok it hasnt changed for my wife yet. any possible reasons?


----------



## Vijay24

It's a system glitch. If it shows 'No health examination required............' then your medical reports are clear. Don't worry much about other status until and unless your wife's medical case is referred


----------



## shyam

aravindhmohan said:


> ok it hasnt changed for my wife yet. any possible reasons?


There are a few chances that your wife medicals might have been referred. 
For a few people the link gone away a bit late. 

Best thing is to call the medical clinic/center to get the status.

They can help you out better than anyone.


----------



## AM

i called them. they said both reports are clear


----------



## shyam

aravindhmohan said:


> i called them. they said both reports are clear


Then just relax .
Nothing to worry. The link goes away in sometime.


----------



## AM

lovely. lets wait for CO


----------



## P1234

*P1234*



soumyasingh said:


> I agree with PD


Hi Please advise how much is validity of your visa (last day to enter in Australia). I have applied for 189 and just awaiting for PCC-National. Below is my time line.
Class - 189
EOI Filed - 31-5-2013
Inv. Received - 3-6-2013
Lodged - 15-6-2013
Medical completed on 20-6-2013
Case Officer - 22-8-2013 (Team8Adelaide)

Submitted all documents asked by CO and asked for further 20-25 days for PCC as not received yet. How long it may be once I submit PCC also advise me if there is any latest date to enter in Australia mentioned in Visa grant letter. You can suggest no of months if dont want to disclose more details about you.


----------



## Firetoy

So far, the list is going this way!!!



Firetoy said:


> Ok, these people should get a CO or a Grant this week, let's see how wrong I am!!
> here it's the list:
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> Thanich CO ALLOCATED
> Liz21
> Kbounds
> Ankitakharbanda
> Sandhuaman
> Johnson No idea who this user is
> Ani.pepe
> tihor CO ALLOCATED
> yamahaneo
> kt2013 CO ALLOCATED
> rahu CO ALLOCATED
> solarik CO ALLOCATED
> akk No idea who this user is
> shyam CO ALLOCATED
> wyn (wyn85) GRANTED (info not updated before)
> andy2013 GRANTED (info not updated before)
> amitgupte
> aj34321
> 
> Finger crossed for all of you and good luck!


And of course, TRACYV83 GRANTED BUT NOT IN THE LIST


----------



## P1234

Hi Please advise how much is validity of your visa (last day to enter in Australia). I have applied for 189 and just awaiting for PCC-National. Below is my time line.
Class - 189
EOI Filed - 31-5-2013
Inv. Received - 3-6-2013
Lodged - 15-6-2013
Medical completed on 20-6-2013
Case Officer - 22-8-2013 (Team8Adelaide)

Submitted all documents asked by CO and asked for further 20-25 days for PCC as not received yet. How long it may be once I submit PCC also advise me if there is any latest date to enter in Australia mentioned in Visa grant letter. You can suggest no of months if dont want to disclose more details about you.


----------



## sylvia_australia

I have lodged my visa on 25 september.
I uploaded almost all the document except medical and pcc.
I want to know whether diac can call my employer or not?

In my case neither vetassess nor nsw did verification.
So please guide me is there any chance of vrrification from them now?


----------



## alihasan

divyap said:


> Job verification may happen without applicants knowledge too.
> 
> Infact every applicant will have to undergo job verification. But you will not know anything about it.
> 
> Only security checks which wil take months will be notified that too only if you call DIAC, you might get this info.
> 
> Why are you so concerned abt this? scared of verification ?


I thought job verification happens only for those candidates who claim experience points. Should I alert my past employers that they may get a call from DIAC?


----------



## muralimailbox

I had attached the documents some before 23rd and PCC on 27th Sep.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Do i have to upload our photos ?


----------



## Workurwayout

Hi thior/ senior expats

I also applied for NSW SS on 13th August. The CO has not been assigned yet. I have done the pcc but medical is pending. My agent asked me to wait for the medicals. How do we know whether CO has been allocated or not ?


----------



## Vijay24

Workurwayout said:


> Hi thior/ senior expats
> 
> I also applied for NSW SS on 13th August. The CO has not been assigned yet. I have done the pcc but medical is pending. My agent asked me to wait for the medicals. How do we know whether CO has been allocated or not ?


I don't see any reason for waiting to get your meds done? Get you meds done soon. It will save some time.


----------



## Vijay24

sylvia_australia said:


> I have lodged my visa on 25 september.
> I uploaded almost all the document except medical and pcc.
> I want to know whether diac can call my employer or not?
> 
> In my case neither vetassess nor nsw did verification.
> So please guide me is there any chance of vrrification from them now?




DIAC may call or may not. It depends on CO and cases! If your documents are fine and genuine, no need to worry. Just inform the people who uses common desk phone at your work place about this inquiry call.


----------



## ashish3116

divyap said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> Thanks for all your support for the past 6 months.
> 
> All the best for everyone.
> Divya.


Congratulations Divya and all the best !!


----------



## Gautham53

*One more july applicant with no CO communication*

I applied on july 3rd and co assigned on 3rd september, still no communication from the CO...I seriously dont know whats going on? My friend who had 60 points applied on 16th july and got his grant 2 weeks before...


----------



## muralimailbox

Please read the following for the Proof of functional English for dependents aged over 18
"an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)"

Link 
Functional English


----------



## muralimailbox

divyap said:


> No it's overall 4.5


Please read the following for the Proof of functional English for dependents aged over 18
"an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)"


----------



## jamie_jam

Hi ALL

I need expert advice and shall be thankfull to you :

Me & My Wife health status was showing "No health examinations are required for this person" , since last 10 days ,But today i got a mail from MOC for my Wife and they require further information before it can be determined whether you meet the health criteria for entry to Australia.

Following information they are asking :
" 
_*Please provide a recent report from a TB specialist. Please include dates and details of TB
treatment, previous test results, including DST and all previous x-rays. Include in report repeat
CXR taken after 28/11/2013*_"

Guys , pls help me to understand what they want and if no health is required as per application, then why they are asking for further investigation ..


----------



## divyap

jamie_jam said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> I need expert advice and shall be thankfull to you :
> 
> Me & My Wife health status was showing "No health examinations are required for this person" , since last 10 days ,But today i got a mail from MOC for my Wife and they require further information before it can be determined whether you meet the health criteria for entry to Australia.
> 
> Following information they are asking :
> "
> Please provide a recent report from a TB specialist. Please include dates and details of TB
> treatment, previous test results, including DST and all previous x-rays. Include in report repeat
> CXR taken after 28/11/2013"
> 
> Guys , pls help me to understand what they want and if no health is required as per application, then why they are asking for further investigation ..


The status in the application w.r.t health is not the actual status. 

To know the exact status, one should always contact DIAC via phone. 

Have you called them before? 

If you had called earlier, you could have known this earlier(that you may need further examinations or referred status).


Don't worry. Move on. Just get the things requested done soon. After that you may get clearance in 1 or 2 months depending on your complications. 

I understand your pain and frustration. Wish you all the best. 
Divya


----------



## divyap

alihasan said:


> I thought job verification happens only for those candidates who claim experience points. Should I alert my past employers that they may get a call from DIAC?


If you are not claiming experience points, then you need not. 

Don't worry abt that.


----------



## divyap

Gautham53 said:


> I applied on july 3rd and co assigned on 3rd september, still no communication from the CO...I seriously dont know whats going on? My friend who had 60 points applied on 16th july and got his grant 2 weeks before...


Has your CO contacted you? 

If you know his email, you can email him politely asking if everything's ok. 

Trust me, it works.


----------



## shishir

ibtihaj said:


> yesss , exactly my point


Don't worry, just fill up and submit Form 1023 (Notification of incorrect answers).

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf


----------



## Gandhara

Dear Nazarwaheed,

I have also applied under the Uni Lecturer occupation to NSW (state sponsored). I would really appreciate if you could share your experience with me. 

I have a quick question:

My VETASSESS assessment was based on recent one year post PhD experience. But I have shown experience that is before my PhD(total 4 years). What about you? Did you show pre-qualification experience in your 190 application?

Thanks

Gandhara


----------



## sylvia_australia

Gandhara said:


> Dear Nazarwaheed,
> 
> I have also applied under the Uni Lecturer occupation to NSW (state sponsored). I would really appreciate if you could share your experience with me.
> 
> I have a quick question:
> 
> My VETASSESS assessment was based on recent one year post PhD experience. But I have shown experience that is before my PhD(total 4 years). What about you? Did you show pre-qualification experience in your 190 application?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gandhara


For university lecturer they only need graduation. So no worries dear.

In my case they access only my graduation did not access my master degree.
So go ahead


----------



## Gautham53

*@divyap*

I call them and speak to them..but wasn't sure whether they would provide CO email address. ..I will try next time when I call them...I am surprised that offshore people who applied after me got their grants...I am offshore as well but all my docs are Australian ones..


----------



## muralimailbox

sylvia_australia said:


> Due to change in RBI policy no one is ready to issue it.
> They issue it to only those who have a visa in their hand.
> 
> No one has a credit card with 400000 limit.
> What to do now?


I got the Forex card from the ICICI bank by giving them the copy of the EOI Selection letter.


----------



## shyam

sylvia_australia said:


> I have lodged my visa on 25 september.
> I uploaded almost all the document except medical and pcc.
> I want to know whether diac can call my employer or not?
> 
> In my case neither vetassess nor nsw did verification.
> So please guide me is there any chance of vrrification from them now?


It depends. If you have submitted Bankstatements, payslips and Taxation documents then you may not get any verification call. But again as i said it depends upon CO and you luck


----------



## divyap

Gautham53 said:


> I call them and speak to them..but wasn't sure whether they would provide CO email address. ..I will try next time when I call them...I am surprised that offshore people who applied after me got their grants...I am offshore as well but all my docs are Australian ones..


Then there's a work around here as well. After you call DIAC, ask them to connect to your CO and if they refuse to do so, then you can very well ask them to make a note indicating that you tried to contact your CO on your case file. They would do this. And when your CO picks your case file, he might notice that you are trying to contact him/her.

Another possibility is that your CO might have put your case on hold earlier and never had a chance to look at it again. In this case, you can try to attach a doc(especially Form 80) to your EVISA portal and here also your can trigger your dormant CO to get back to work on your case again.


Hope you get grant soon.
All the best
Divya


----------



## shyam

jamie_jam said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> I need expert advice and shall be thankfull to you :
> 
> Me & My Wife health status was showing "No health examinations are required for this person" , since last 10 days ,But today i got a mail from MOC for my Wife and they require further information before it can be determined whether you meet the health criteria for entry to Australia.
> 
> Following information they are asking :
> "
> _*Please provide a recent report from a TB specialist. Please include dates and details of TB
> treatment, previous test results, including DST and all previous x-rays. Include in report repeat
> CXR taken after 28/11/2013*_"
> 
> Guys , pls help me to understand what they want and if no health is required as per application, then why they are asking for further investigation ..


This i am sure makes you frustrated. It looks like this is going to take bit of time for you to settle down. 

From the description I could understand DIAC asking you to take TB check-up and Treatment and submit reports. Lastly, you might need to wait until 28/11/2013 for final round of check-up then submit all to DIAC as asked.

I would say worry only about the medical check-up and treatments for now. Your Visa can be dealt later as your Visa application will be active until they decide further on your case.

Hope for the best and relax.


----------



## terminator1

divyap said:


> Then there's a work around here as well. After you call DIAC, ask them to connect to your CO and if they refuse to do so, then you can very well ask them to make a note indicating that you tried to contact your CO on your case file. They would do this. And when your CO picks your case file, he might notice that you are trying to contact him/her.
> 
> Another possibility is that your CO might have put your case on hold earlier and never had a chance to look at it again. In this case, you can try to attach a doc(especially Form 80) to your EVISA portal and here also your can trigger your dormant CO to get back to work on your case again.
> 
> 
> Hope you get grant soon.
> All the best
> Divya


dear divyap,
congrats on your grant 
when i called up daic and asked for the co's name, the operator refused to disclose the name. she said if anything is needed, co will contact you. 
she said an initial assessment has been done... what does that mean? my co was allocated on 12th... its going to be a month now.


----------



## divyap

terminator1 said:


> dear divyap,
> congrats on your grant
> when i called up daic and asked for the co's name, the operator refused to disclose the name. she said if anything is needed, co will contact you.
> she said an initial assessment has been done... what does that mean? my co was allocated on 12th... its going to be a month now.


What about your medical status?


----------



## terminator1

divyap said:


> What about your medical status?


its says no health examinations required for both spouse & me.


----------



## divyap

terminator1 said:


> its says no health examinations required for both spouse & me.


Then only thing one can do user such circumstances is to call again and then ask if there's any update. 

I can understand your frustration. 
Hope you get grant soon. Possibly this Friday itself. 

 all the best
Divya


----------



## sylvia_australia

shyam said:


> It depends. If you have submitted Bankstatements, payslips and Taxation documents then you may not get any verification call. But again as i said it depends upon CO and you luck


I have uploaded all form 16 plus bank statements showing salary plus salary slips from april 2013 onwards plus experience letter showing my duties and salary plus working hours.
Do i have to uploads more evidence of employment.


----------



## terminator1

divyap said:


> Then only thing one can do user such circumstances is to call again and then ask if there's any update.
> 
> I can understand your frustration.
> Hope you get grant soon. Possibly this Friday itself.
> 
> all the best
> Divya


Thanks for your views and well wishes. friday seems too near to me... that guy hasn't asked me payslips and tax documents till date.... when i informed my agent about it... he said please wait for the co to contact you.... lets see how it goes.... i wish i had lodged the application some day later... why team 34... huh


----------



## ram2013

Hi,

Anyone from Adelaide team 8?

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## divyap

terminator1 said:


> Thanks for your opinion. friday seems too near to me... that guy hasn't asked me payslips and tax documents till date.... when i informed my agent about it... he said please wait for the co to contact you.... lets see how it goes.... i wish i had lodged the application some day later... why team 34 :'(


Man, your case is more complex than I initially thought. 

My opinion is that you should have uploaded everything by now. 

All the best
Divya


----------



## icriding

jamie_jam said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> I need expert advice and shall be thankfull to you :
> 
> Me & My Wife health status was showing "No health examinations are required for this person" , since last 10 days ,But today i got a mail from MOC for my Wife and they require further information before it can be determined whether you meet the health criteria for entry to Australia.
> 
> Following information they are asking :
> "
> _*Please provide a recent report from a TB specialist. Please include dates and details of TB
> treatment, previous test results, including DST and all previous x-rays. Include in report repeat
> CXR taken after 28/11/2013*_"
> 
> Guys , pls help me to understand what they want and if no health is required as per application, then why they are asking for further investigation ..



*
Hello jamie_jam,*

It appears that there may have been evidence of "Active TB" in the Chest X-ray you previously submitted to the DIAC. 

The Australian immigration health process *mainly tests for active tuberculosis*, which is the most infectious form of the disease and poses the greatest threat to public health.

You will need a *chest x-ray *to determine if there is any evidence of active tuberculosis. While other tuberculosis diagnostic methods exist, none of these are considered to be satisfactory for the required purpose of identifying active tuberculosis.

If your chest x-ray shows *evidence* of possible tuberculosis, you will be asked to undergo *additional* health examinations to establish whether or not active tuberculosis is present.

Additional health examinations usually involve repeat Chest X-ray (Apical lordotic and Posteroanterior) examinations and Drug Susceptibility Testing (DST) to determine which TB drugs a person is sensitive to. and whether the person has drug resistant TB.

If you are found to have active tuberculosis you *cannot *be granted a visa until after you have received *treatment*, and are assessed by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) as being *free *from active tuberculosis.

If you are found to have *inactive tuberculosis *you may still meet the health requirement, however, you may be asked to sign a *Health Undertaking.

*A Health Undertaking is an agreement that is made with the Australian Government.

If you sign a Health Undertaking you agree to:

contact the department upon arrival in Australia where you have applied for your visa outside Australia

attend an appointment with an Australian state or territory health clinic in Australia
undergo any further investigation or course of treatment that the Australian health authority directs you to undergo.

Health Undertakings are primarily designed to ensure that visa holders with a history or an increased risk of tuberculosis *do not develop active tuberculosis *while in Australia. Active tuberculosis is a serious infectious disease of public concern in Australia

*More information here:*

Meeting the Health Requirement

Health Undertakings

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## Birender

terminator1 said:


> Thanks for your views and well wishes. friday seems too near to me... that guy hasn't asked me payslips and tax documents till date.... when i informed my agent about it... he said please wait for the co to contact you.... lets see how it goes.... i wish i had lodged the application some day later... why team 34... huh


They ask for tax docs and payslips in case they find ur reference letter not enough.. dont worry bro.. patience always pay


----------



## AM

Meds for both me and my wife changed as below 
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Although we are at Day 36 for Sub Class 190, i would safely presume that its just medical report is uploaded. CO mightnt have been allocated yet. lets hope for the best. 

any thoughts any one?


----------



## Birender

divyap said:


> If you are not claiming experience points, then you need not.
> 
> Don't worry abt that.


Please share he link to the excel shee5


----------



## Colombo

Firetoy said:


> So far, the list is going this way!!!
> 
> Originally Posted by Firetoy *View Post
> Ok, these people should get a CO or a Grant this week, let's see how wrong I am!!
> here it's the list:
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> Thanich CO ALLOCATED
> Liz21
> Kbounds
> Ankitakharbanda
> Sandhuaman
> Johnson No idea who this user is
> Ani.pepe
> tihor CO ALLOCATED
> yamahaneo
> kt2013 CO ALLOCATED
> rahu CO ALLOCATED
> solarik CO ALLOCATED
> akk No idea who this user is
> shyam CO ALLOCATED
> wyn (wyn85) GRANTED (info not updated before)
> andy2013 GRANTED (info not updated before)
> amitgupte
> aj34321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finger crossed for all of you and good luck!
> 
> And of course, TRACYV83 GRANTED BUT NOT IN THE LIST


You are doing a pretty good job young man...
keep it up..

Cheers

XXX


----------



## vinnie88

iamafreak said:


> Is the list of low risk countries keeping security checks in minds? Or is this a list of countries where ETA is allowed i.e Electronic Transport Authority, meaning where you dont need to have a physical visa stamp in the passport


Every applicant regardless of their gender and nationality has to met the legal requirements in order to pass the character regulation. Many people, specially people from Very High Risk countries think that 190 applicants, or female applicants do not go through character or security checks but they are wrong and totally missing the point. Women dont undergo extensive checks because historically they have a low crime rate related to terrorism or national security. And the reason why some 190 pakistani applicants get grants in 1-2 months is because they have solid cases and CO is 100% satisfied and hence doesnt request ASIO to undertake in-depth checks. These cases are limited though and many of those 190 applicants are still waiting, although their checks have a higher piority than the 189 subclass.

The reason why people from certain countries get their grants a lot faster than others from countries ( such as Iran, Pakistan, or even India, just to name a few) is because their local government departments are either : 

1- slow or unwilling to respond to queries from "foreign" intelligent departments( ASIO in this case)

2- do not have, or are unwilling to sign counter-terrorism treaties. 

3- their nationals have a higher statistical cases of being involved in terrorism. 

4- do not have a complete digitized, or do not want to share their intelligent databases with Australia or other major western countries such as America. 


That's why a guy from, lets say India usually gets his clearance in 1-3 months after CO allocation, but the same person from Iran, or Pakistan has to wait for a year or even longer to be granted the same visa. To my surprise, I have only seen a handful of applicants from these countries being granted 189 visas and many of them are still waiting since October 2012 which is disappointing. 

This whole process is played by the book and thats it, however some people tend to get paranoid or sensitive about it, but in reality they should blame their own local agencies rather than ASIO or DIAC.


----------



## AM

Meds for both me and my wife changed as below 
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Although we are at Day 36 for Sub Class 190, i would safely presume that its just medical report is uploaded. CO mightnt have been allocated yet. lets hope for the best. 

any thoughts any one?


----------



## AM

@firetoy can u advice for this week and next week as well. looks like we are looking for any positive hope


----------



## mithu93ku

aravindhmohan said:


> Meds for both me and my wife changed as below
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> Although we are at Day 36 for Sub Class 190, i would safely presume that its just medical report is uploaded. CO mightnt have been allocated yet. lets hope for the best.
> 
> any thoughts any one?


Your medicals got cleared. If you have uploaded all necessary documents upfront, you could expect direct grant in any moment!


----------



## shyam

sylvia_australia said:


> I have uploaded all form 16 plus bank statements showing salary plus salary slips from april 2013 onwards plus experience letter showing my duties and salary plus working hours.
> Do i have to uploads more evidence of employment.


Buddy can you help others by adding your signature. It would help answering your questions too.

The documents like Form 16, Bank statements & PAyslip should do the job.


----------



## AM

mithu waiting for that single mail only


----------



## Dabz

Any idea if there are any standard logic behind assigning the 1st entry date by DIAC ?


----------



## AM

Dabz said:


> Any idea if there are any standard logic behind assigning the 1st entry date by DIAC ?


it is 1 year after your PCC / Medicals. which ever was taken first.


----------



## Dabz

mithu93ku said:


> Your medicals got cleared. If you have uploaded all necessary documents upfront, you could expect direct grant in any moment!


Mithu , u mean without a CO actually getting assigned you get the grant? My status on medicals changed to Arvind's today as well .


----------



## Dabz

aravindhmohan said:


> it is 1 year after your PCC / Medicals. which ever was taken first.


Thanks Arvind !! All the best for your grant! Cheers!


----------



## mithu93ku

Dabz said:


> Any idea if there are any standard logic behind assigning the 1st entry date by DIAC ?



Yes. DIAC follow the PCC and Medicals dates , which one is expiring in earlier date. PCC and Medicals are valid for one year only. Normally, Your CO would consider this.
For instance your PCC date is 06/09/2013 and Medicals date is 30/09/13. Your CO would give you maximum time to first entry date 05/09/2014.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mithu93ku

Dabz said:


> Mithu , u mean without a CO actually getting assigned you get the grant? My status on medicals changed to Arvind's today as well .


If you frontload every docs, you might not be contacted by Your CO and would get direct grant!


----------



## AM

Dabz said:


> Mithu , u mean without a CO actually getting assigned you get the grant? My status on medicals changed to Arvind's today as well .


There is no grant without co. Just that meds is cleared and uploaded . 
Once co is assigned he needs to review it as well along with other documents and make the decision


----------



## Dabz

Appreciate your responses Mithu and Arvind!


----------



## muralimailbox

amitso said:


> +61 1300364613 is the number, but prepare to wait for 20 min. I dont know the call rate, it is a major confusion. Some people says it is 10rs/min from india, and some says as it is a premium number 100/min.
> 
> I suggest call little early, say 5:00 AM india time.
> 
> BTW your CO is from which team?


Guys it is not a premium no.....it is a toll free but for those who are calling out of australia might need to pay as per your operator. Try using Rynga.com or other SIP clients they are free of charge or charge very low.....you can even configure SIP client on your mobile to call them....


----------



## AM

muralimailbox said:


> Guys it is not a premium no.....it is a toll free but for those who are calling out of australia might need to pay as per your operator. Try using Rynga.com or other SIP clients they are free of charge or charge very low.....you can even configure SIP client on your mobile to call them....


That's true. Its only 10 rupees or so if called from mobile in India. 15 _ 20 mins would be the minimum waiting time


----------



## ahmedhasan

kashifbari said:


> Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored


congrats and wish you the best 

could you please let us know why took this much time to grant the visa your timeline show from Feb 2013 up to August with no any action please share your experience with us so it would be helpful to us 

regards,

Ahmad


----------



## shishir

ahmedhasan said:


> congrats and wish you the best
> 
> could you please let us know why took this much time to grant the visa your timeline show from Feb 2013 up to August with no any action please share your experience with us so it would be helpful to us
> 
> regards,
> 
> Ahmad


Ahmed, I guess Kashif had to wait for the birth of his baby. That's why it look long time for him.


----------



## Gautham53

*@divyap*

Thank you. Maybe I will just try uploading form80 tomorrow. Will see how it goes.


----------



## jamie_jam

icriding said:


> *
> Hello jamie_jam,*
> 
> It appears that there may have been evidence of "Active TB" in the Chest X-ray you previously submitted to the DIAC.
> 
> The Australian immigration health process *mainly tests for active tuberculosis*, which is the most infectious form of the disease and poses the greatest threat to public health.
> 
> You will need a *chest x-ray *to determine if there is any evidence of active tuberculosis. While other tuberculosis diagnostic methods exist, none of these are considered to be satisfactory for the required purpose of identifying active tuberculosis.
> 
> If your chest x-ray shows *evidence* of possible tuberculosis, you will be asked to undergo *additional* health examinations to establish whether or not active tuberculosis is present.
> 
> Additional health examinations usually involve repeat Chest X-ray (Apical lordotic and Posteroanterior) examinations and Drug Susceptibility Testing (DST) to determine which TB drugs a person is sensitive to. and whether the person has drug resistant TB.
> 
> If you are found to have active tuberculosis you *cannot *be granted a visa until after you have received *treatment*, and are assessed by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) as being *free *from active tuberculosis.
> 
> If you are found to have *inactive tuberculosis *you may still meet the health requirement, however, you may be asked to sign a *Health Undertaking.
> 
> *A Health Undertaking is an agreement that is made with the Australian Government.
> 
> If you sign a Health Undertaking you agree to:
> 
> contact the department upon arrival in Australia where you have applied for your visa outside Australia
> 
> attend an appointment with an Australian state or territory health clinic in Australia
> undergo any further investigation or course of treatment that the Australian health authority directs you to undergo.
> 
> Health Undertakings are primarily designed to ensure that visa holders with a history or an increased risk of tuberculosis *do not develop active tuberculosis *while in Australia. Active tuberculosis is a serious infectious disease of public concern in Australia
> 
> *More information here:*
> 
> Meeting the Health Requirement
> 
> Health Undertakings
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Icriding*


First , thanks for your inputs ..
In My wife X-ray, she had some scars ..but she was treated already for TB for 8 monyhs ..and doctors say scars will not go even your treatment is completed ...so in this case ..what would we do?


----------



## batels

Hey Guys,Just wanted to update I got a reply faster than expected.
Now we still need to get a bunch on documents ready..seems like it'll never end.
I'm in mix emotions since from every step we go through it's becoming more and more real..


----------



## felix2020

batels said:


> Hey Guys,Just wanted to update I got a reply faster than expected.
> Now we still need to get a bunch on documents ready..seems like it'll never end.
> I'm in mix emotions since from every step we go through it's becoming more and more real..


Can you create a signature so that others can learn from your case ? What do you mean by "reply faster than expected?"


----------



## batels

*I wanted but..*



felix2020 said:


> Can you create a signature so that others can learn from your case ? What do you mean by "reply faster than expected?"


I had no idea how 

I went to my settings and didn't see any option there.
How do you guys generate such an autograph?


----------



## felix2020

batels said:


> I had no idea how
> 
> I went to my settings and didn't see any option there.
> How do you guys generate such an autograph?


Go to "Quick Links" on top of this page and select "edit signature."

What did you mean by "reply faster than expected." ?


----------



## batels

felix2020 said:


> Go to "Quick Links" on top of this page and select "edit signature."
> 
> What did you mean by "reply faster than expected." ?


Thanks! I'll try that.
I meant that - i was told the CO assignment can take up to three months, but as you guys said.. it was about 8 weeks.


----------



## felix2020

batels said:


> Thanks! I'll try that.
> I meant that - i was told the CO assignment can take up to three months, but as you guys said.. it was about 8 weeks.


Oh Okay, it's normal. Current CO assignment time is 5-8 weeks.


----------



## batels

Thanks!


----------



## felix2020

batels said:


> Thanks!


What types of documents did your CO ask for ?


----------



## NoFear

*Received Grant*

Received Grant Notification today (2nd October) by the grace of God 
Total time taken: 2 months 1 day MashAllah.
190 Subclass, ACT Sponsorship


----------



## felix2020

jamie_jam said:


> First , thanks for your inputs ..
> In My wife X-ray, she had some scars ..but she was treated already for TB for 8 monyhs ..and doctors say scars will not go even your treatment is completed ...so in this case ..what would we do?


You need to take the health examination as requested. Then your CO, depending on the severity of the case, may allow to sign a health undertaking and approve the grant. But it is impossible to tell at this moment what will happen.


----------



## afr_k

*Goooooood news from Afr*

Hello Guys,

Finally its my day today. The much awaited mail has arrived. :director:

Yes, I got my grant today. Its for me and all my dependants. Entry date is next june.

A big thanks to all of you guys. Your advice yesterday helped me achieve this.

A special thanks to Soumya Singh whose comment was a big game changer. 

Soumya , I am on the way to join your new group.

Regards
Afr


----------



## Firetoy

afr_k said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally its my day today. The much awaited mail has arrived. :director:
> 
> Yes, I got my grant today. Its for me and all my dependants. Entry date is next june.
> 
> A big thanks to all of you guys. Your advice yesterday helped me achieve this.
> 
> A special thanks to Soumya Singh whose comment was a big game changer.
> 
> Soumya , I am on the way to join your new group.
> 
> Regards
> Afr


Congratulations!!


----------



## Firetoy

I guess your CO is already allocated! Let's hope you hear from him next week.
In Queensland and New South Wales is public holiday next Monday, so could there be a bit of delay. Let's see!



aravindhmohan said:


> @firetoy can u advice for this week and next week as well. looks like we are looking for any positive hope


----------



## alihasan

Firetoy said:


> I guess your CO is already allocated! Let's hope you hear from him next week.
> In Queensland and New South Wales is public holiday next Monday, so could there be a bit of delay. Let's see!


Firetoy any updates on you CO?


----------



## Firetoy

alihasan said:


> Firetoy any updates on you CO?


Not yet! I don't expect him till the end of next week


----------



## Ben 10

kashifbari said:


> Friends i got to the grant 1 hour ago yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> VISA has been granted i have had SA sponsored


Why it took so long time for you to grant ? 
Nay more documents was required from your side ?


----------



## drshk

HI ram2013, I called DIAC and have been told my case is assigned to Adelaide team 8. No CO yet though, although I have passed 5 weeks from lodgement date.

I would also like to hear other applicants' experience with this team...looks like they are pretty slow 



ram2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone from Adelaide team 8?
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## drshk

My case has been assigned to this team, still waiting for CO allocation 



OZIND said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any one in the same CO bucket.... let me know and keep adding the status..
> Below are my timelines


----------



## drshk

HI ram2013, just found this thread..you may want to join it

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/223529-team-08-gsm-adelaide.html#post1934793



drshk said:


> HI ram2013, I called DIAC and have been told my case is assigned to Adelaide team 8. No CO yet though, although I have passed 5 weeks from lodgement date.
> 
> I would also like to hear other applicants' experience with this team...looks like they are pretty slow


----------



## Sujith singh

Hello good morning india,

Any seniors who got their grants from Adelaide team 8, then pls tell something about them, are they fast or very slow in processing...


----------



## drshk

Hi guys, I called DIAC today again to inquire about CO allocation. No CO yet  was just told my case is assigned to Adelaide team 8. Anyone else from same team?


----------



## AM

u applied on 29/08. same day as ours. lets hope we also have been assigned a CO


----------



## alihasan

Firetoy said:


> Not yet! I don't expect him till the end of next week


Okay mate. Best of luck.


----------



## ram2013

drshk said:


> HI ram2013, I called DIAC and have been told my case is assigned to Adelaide team 8. No CO yet though, although I have passed 5 weeks from lodgement date. I would also like to hear other applicants' experience with this team...looks like they are pretty slow


Adelaide T8 is super slow. Need to wait a long to get email or any reply from CO

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ram2013

drshk said:


> HI ram2013, just found this thread..you may want to join it http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/223529-team-08-gsm-adelaide.html#post1934793


Thank u very much

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Aparwar

NoFear said:


> Received Grant Notification today (2nd October) by the grace of God  Total time taken: 2 months 1 day MashAllah. 190 Subclass, ACT Sponsorship


Congrats buddy...where r u from?


----------



## Gandhara

sylvia_australia said:


> For university lecturer they only need graduation. So no worries dear.
> 
> In my case they access only my graduation did not access my master degree.
> So go ahead


Thanks for a quick response. My credentials are ok; all Australia and recently acquired. It was just that my experience was mostly before my degrees.


----------



## Birender

afr_k said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally its my day today. The much awaited mail has arrived. :director:
> 
> Yes, I got my grant today. Its for me and all my dependants. Entry date is next june.
> 
> A big thanks to all of you guys. Your advice yesterday helped me achieve this.
> 
> A special thanks to Soumya Singh whose comment was a big game changer.
> 
> Soumya , I am on the way to join your new group.
> 
> Regards
> Afr


congratulations..  and best of luck for your future in OZ.

Can you please detail your case now? like about your qualification and your work ex?

Did you submit all the documents for all the 8 years?

Work ex you had in initial years, was it deeply relevant to your occupation?

Detailing would help us to know the scenario where they are deducting work ex and it would be a great help for all the 60 pointers who are claiming points for work experience?

Thanks in advance and congratulations again


----------



## expatdude

Guys,

I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah. 

*Today is my my day I have received Grant.*

I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.

I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:

In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.

:drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## starwars123

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Congrats


----------



## aamirrehman

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Dear Expatdude,

Heartiest Congratulations. Its only because of your prayers that great Almighty Allah has blessed you with this great success and offcourse wishes from your well wishers, friends, family and all others out there.

Enjoy the moment.


----------



## abhaytomar

P1234 said:


> Hi Please advise how much is validity of your visa (last day to enter in Australia). I have applied for 189 and just awaiting for PCC-National. Below is my time line.
> Class - 189
> EOI Filed - 31-5-2013
> Inv. Received - 3-6-2013
> Lodged - 15-6-2013
> Medical completed on 20-6-2013
> Case Officer - 22-8-2013 (Team8Adelaide)
> 
> Submitted all documents asked by CO and asked for further 20-25 days for PCC as not received yet. How long it may be once I submit PCC also advise me if there is any latest date to enter in Australia mentioned in Visa grant letter. You can suggest no of months if dont want to disclose more details about you.


Hi,
I have also been assigned Team 8 Adelaide, what is your CO intial? You can send me private message....


----------



## akshay1229

*name at birth*

hello...

My name is was different in Birth certificate but after that I possess different name from grade 1 to till now. Actually My name was changed to current name when I was 2 months old. All docs except only birth certificate contain my real & current name.

While lodging application, I declared that I *have never been known* by any other name, because no one knows my previous name(even my parents dont remember now...its been 26 year)..

So now, everywhere I declared that I have never been known by other name which is just mentioned in birth certificate..

Now, while filling form 80, Q-8: Have you ever been known by any other name which includes "NAME AT BIRTH"...What should I write..?


----------



## akshay1229

*name at birth*

hello...

My name is was different in Birth certificate but after that I possess different name from grade 1 to till now. Actually My name was changed to current name when I was 2 months old. All docs except only birth certificate contain my real & current name.

While lodging application, I declared that I *have never been known* by any other name, because no one knows my previous name(even my parents dont remember now...its been 26 year)..

So now, everywhere I declared that I have never been known by other name which is just mentioned in birth certificate..

Now, while filling form 80, Q-8: Have you ever been known by any other name which includes "NAME AT BIRTH"...What should I write..?


----------



## akshay1229

*name at birth*

hello...

My name is was different in Birth certificate but after that I possess different name from grade 1 to till now. Actually My name was changed to current name when I was 2 months old. All docs except only birth certificate contain my real & current name.

While lodging application, I declared that I *have never been known* by any other name, because no one knows my previous name(even my parents dont remember now...its been 26 year)..

So now, everywhere I declared that I have never been known by other name which is just mentioned in birth certificate..

Now, while filling form 80, Q-8: Have you ever been known by any other name which includes "NAME AT BIRTH"...What should I write..?


----------



## AM

same here. Allocated to Team 8 today. No CO yet though. biting my nails


----------



## P1234

Hi I am new pls suggest how to send p.m. its not fair to writ name of co here 
If known pls inform what validity vo give us 6-9 months or short time.... I am in big confusion required to send passports to other high commission at this time and don't kno2 when they will return my passports in between granted visa from Australia and don't. Enter by some date mentioned on visa it may cancel 


abhaytomar said:


> Hi,
> I have also been assigned Team 8 Adelaide, what is your CO intial? You can send me private message....


----------



## abhaytomar

akshay1229 said:


> hello...
> 
> My name is was different in Birth certificate but after that I possess different name from grade 1 to till now. Actually My name was changed to current name when I was 2 months old. All docs except only birth certificate contain my real & current name.
> 
> While lodging application, I declared that I *have never been known* by any other name, because no one knows my previous name(even my parents dont remember now...its been 26 year)..
> 
> So now, everywhere I declared that I have never been known by other name which is just mentioned in birth certificate..
> 
> Now, while filling form 80, Q-8: Have you ever been known by any other name which includes "NAME AT BIRTH"...What should I write..?


Hi Akshay,

You can include your birth certificate name in form 80 and also you should fill form 1023 for incorrect information provided.
While filling form 1023 you can specify the reason whatever you want to explain to case officer.
I have also similar type of problem, as I did not have any other first name but I am known by one additional middle name which is not in most of the documents. so I filled form 80 and included that name as well and also I sent form 1023 with the detail of my mistake in VISA application.


----------



## P1234

Hi don't worry just fill form 80 and mention name at birth and there is clause that if u find any information provided by you is wrong and you know it later fill change in circumstances form. Also you can take opinion of case officer about this. Name at birth is different and possible try to correct birth cert. First
I am sure you will not get much trouble by this.


akshay1229 said:


> hello...
> 
> My name is was different in Birth certificate but after that I possess different name from grade 1 to till now. Actually My name was changed to current name when I was 2 months old. All docs except only birth certificate contain my real & current name.
> 
> While lodging application, I declared that I *have never been known* by any other name, because no one knows my previous name(even my parents dont remember now...its been 26 year)..
> 
> So now, everywhere I declared that I have never been known by other name which is just mentioned in birth certificate..
> 
> Now, while filling form 80, Q-8: Have you ever been known by any other name which includes "NAME AT BIRTH"...What should I write..?


----------



## oz_prrules

akshay1229 said:


> hello...
> 
> My name is was different in Birth certificate but after that I possess different name from grade 1 to till now. Actually My name was changed to current name when I was 2 months old. All docs except only birth certificate contain my real & current name.
> 
> While lodging application, I declared that I *have never been known* by any other name, because no one knows my previous name(even my parents dont remember now...its been 26 year)..
> 
> So now, everywhere I declared that I have never been known by other name which is just mentioned in birth certificate..
> 
> Now, while filling form 80, Q-8: Have you ever been known by any other name which includes "NAME AT BIRTH"...What should I write..?


Write your name same as visa application form. You can show your school certificate (10th) as proof of DOB evidence. In the mean time you can correct birth certificate from the local municipality.


----------



## abhaytomar

P1234 said:


> Hi I am new pls suggest how to send p.m. its not fair to writ name of co here
> If known pls inform what validity vo give us 6-9 months or short time.... I am in big confusion required to send passports to other high commission at this time and don't kno2 when they will return my passports in between granted visa from Australia and don't. Enter by some date mentioned on visa it may cancel


Hi,
There is a menu bar in Expat screen where you can see below options,

USER CP - FAQ - COMMUNITY LINKS ........

You need to click on USER CP...After clicking USER CP you will get the Your Control Panel and then you can see multiple options on left hand side a vertical line of list of the options there go to "Private Messages".

Thanks.


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> Not yet! I don't expect him till the end of next week


You might have got co now.... yours and mine also the same date of visa lodged...


----------



## P1234

Congrats 
Can I request you to share entry conditions or share you can share day as CC-Month-year if don't want to share actual dates. If known pls tell all of us will get visa for 9 months or short it will help me a lot to decide if I have to send passports to Canadian high commission or not as I have to provide only PCC to case officer......



afr_k said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally its my day today. The much awaited mail has arrived. :director:
> 
> Yes, I got my grant today. Its for me and all my dependants. Entry date is next june.
> 
> A big thanks to all of you guys. Your advice yesterday helped me achieve this.
> 
> A special thanks to Soumya Singh whose comment was a big game changer.
> 
> Soumya , I am on the way to join your new group.
> 
> Regards
> Afr


----------



## seanbp

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Congrats Expatdude.. All the best


----------



## ariyawansha81

Hi , same CO Bucket. I think team 8 is the most slowest team  .

Following are my time line.

IELTS	18-02-2013	
EOI	18-02-2013	
ACT*nomination	3/7/2013	
DIAC Invitation	3/7/2013	
VISA Lodge	9/7/2013
Police Clearance 17/08/2013
CO Assigned : 22/08/2013 - GSM Adelaide team 8
Medical Test : 24/08/2013
VISA Granted : ????


----------



## mirza_755

afr_k said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally its my day today. The much awaited mail has arrived. :director:
> 
> Yes, I got my grant today. Its for me and all my dependants. Entry date is next june.
> 
> A big thanks to all of you guys. Your advice yesterday helped me achieve this.
> 
> A special thanks to Soumya Singh whose comment was a big game changer.
> 
> Soumya , I am on the way to join your new group.
> 
> Regards
> Afr


Congrats


----------



## sandhuaman

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


congrats expatdude


----------



## premchandjaladi

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Congrats lane:lane:


----------



## itsmeganesh

sandhuaman said:


> congrats expatdude


Congratulations!!! :tea:


----------



## tihor

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Congrats expatdude! eace:


----------



## prasannasaranath

Hi guys,
I applied EOI for the category ANZSCO code 263111 Nominated Occupation Computer Network and Systems Engineer. Applied EOI on 16/09/2013 and received invite on the same day itself. I had claimed 65 points. I applied my visa on 25/09/2013 and have uploaded all the documents. How long it will take to process visa.


----------



## abakik

vinnie88 said:


> no CO after 12 weeks of lodgement? that's weird. Has DIAC changed its CO Allocation Timetable? i think for me it took around 8 weeks to a CO and I thought I was unlucky since some December applicants got CO's within 3-4 weeks ( 189 subclass)


I know, it really doesn't make sense. I can understand different waiting times after CO assignment, but so much deviation in co assignment times are not understandable. don't know what to do. I call them every week and they only say each application is different and I should wait. total nonsense!


----------



## NoFear

Aparwar said:


> Congrats buddy...where r u from?


Pakistan


----------



## ram2013

Hi all,

Am also from T8 n waiting for long time. CO is super slow n we need to take a deep breath.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ram2013

aravindhmohan said:


> same here. Allocated to Team 8 today. No CO yet though. biting my nails


Can add ur timeline pls?

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ashish3116

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Congratulations !!


----------



## ariyawansha81

ram2013 said:


> Adelaide T8 is super slow. Need to wait a long to get email or any reply from CO
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon



:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: agree with "super slow"

Following are my time line.

IELTS	18-02-2013	
EOI	18-02-2013	
ACT*nomination	3/7/2013	
DIAC Invitation	3/7/2013	
VISA Lodge	9/7/2013
Police Clearance 17/08/2013
CO Assigned : 22/08/2013 - GSM Adelaide team 8
Medical Test : 24/08/2013
VISA Granted : ????

   don't know when will we eace::drum:


----------



## ariyawansha81

ashish3116 said:


> Congratulations !!



Congrats bro :tea:


----------



## shift_move

*How fast/ slow is Team 2 Adelaide*

Guys,
I Have lodged my 189 visa application on the 30th of July (over 9 weeks) and a CO has not been allocated yet.
I have called up DIAC this morning and they say that my application is allocated to Team 2 Adelaide. As per my conversation, I understand that this team kind of does the pre assessment (builds the case and make it decision ready for the CO). My questions are

> Your experience with Team 2 in terms of efficiency and how user friendly they are 
> Team 2 was assigned on the 10 of Sep. I am wondering if it takes that long to assess an application? Are we looking at any external check even before CO allocation or only a CO can refer an application to external verifications?

Any other insights on this is also appreciated

Thanks in advance guys....


----------



## srikar

thanich said:


> You might have got co now.... yours and mine also the same date of visa lodged...


Thanich Firetoy is 189,so he is talking about 8 weeks.he is 10 days before me in the queue.
Hope Firetoy gets his CO soon!!!


----------



## thanich

srikar said:


> Thanich Firetoy is 189,so he is talking about 8 weeks.he is 10 days before me in the queue.
> Hope Firetoy gets his CO soon!!!


Hi.. I did not noticed his visa....

Wish him all the best and to you also...


----------



## anshuashu

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:



hi expatdude,

congrats dear!! plz chck ur PM n rply.


----------



## OZIND

Hi drshk 

What does it mean when you say case allocated to this team but no CO......?
I have the CO name mentioned in the email with couple of PDF's asking to go for PCC and health check........

Are you saying there is no CO name mentioned in the email..? if not what does it say......?

OZIND


----------



## OZIND

Hi aravindhmohan

What does it mean.. no CO but team name.... iam confused....
I have email from team 08 where in the CO name is mentioned ...is that not the case with you....?


----------



## AM

i havent got mail. called them, and found its team 8. CO yet to be asssigned


----------



## srikar

thanich said:


> Hi.. I did not noticed his visa....
> 
> Wish him all the best and to you also...


Thank you and wish you a quick grant.


----------



## Birender

someone please share the number for DIAC?

and when we call them, what all details do they ask for? i need to check status of my application.


----------



## itisme

This is regarding PCC status tracking in India.
Can anyone let me know what are the different Status updates we would get to see while we track the PCC status online? 
Mine is right now reflecting as "Police verification initiated and has been sent to SP office."
I want to understand different steps involved and how long each of it would take.
Please help me understand the situation.


----------



## abakik

Birender said:


> someone please share the number for DIAC?
> 
> and when we call them, what all details do they ask for? i need to check status of my application.


it's +61 1300 364 613
they ask for your standard personal identification info


----------



## expatdude

anshuashu said:


> hi expatdude,
> 
> congrats dear!! plz chck ur PM n rply.


Thanks & replied.

Thanks a lot to every one & I wish every one get his/her grant as soon as possible.


----------



## ram2013

ariyawansha81 said:


> Hi , same CO Bucket. I think team 8 is the most slowest team  . Following are my time line. IELTS	18-02-2013 EOI	18-02-2013 ACT*nomination	3/7/2013 DIAC Invitation	3/7/2013 VISA Lodge	9/7/2013 Police Clearance 17/08/2013 CO Assigned : 22/08/2013 - GSM Adelaide team 8 Medical Test : 24/08/2013 VISA Granted : ????


Did u call DIAC?

May I know ur CO initials?

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ram2013

OZIND said:


> Hi drshk What does it mean when you say case allocated to this team but no CO......? I have the CO name mentioned in the email with couple of PDF's asking to go for PCC and health check........ Are you saying there is no CO name mentioned in the email..? if not what does it say......? OZIND


May I know ur CO initials?

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## itisme

This is regarding PCC status tracking in India.
Can anyone let me know what are the different Status updates we would get to see while we track the PCC status online? 
Mine is right now reflecting as "Police verification initiated and has been sent to SP office."
I want to understand different steps involved and how long each of it would take.
Please help me understand the situation.


----------



## ram2013

OZIND said:


> Hi aravindhmohan What does it mean.. no CO but team name.... iam confused.... I have email from team 08 where in the CO name is mentioned ...is that not the case with you....?


T8 have many CO & need to wait for sometime to get assigned.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ady the grea

can any senior tell me what are the character requirements for a child of ten years .

ady


----------



## ariyawansha81

ram2013 said:


> Did u call DIAC?
> 
> May I know ur CO initials?
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon



I have applied through agent and my agent said me she email to CO and didn't received any updates yet. 

CO initials E.V


----------



## AM

lets all pray that team 08 becomes faster for us


----------



## PDHUNT

*Congratulations*



tracyv83 said:


> Hi
> 
> received visa today everything is just sinking in
> 
> thanks for your help


Hi Tracy,

Many Congratulations on your Visa Grant :cheer2:


----------



## expatdude

ady the grea said:


> can any senior tell me what are the character requirements for a child of ten years .
> 
> ady


no need of character requirement under 18 years.


----------



## islask

Hi All

Very happy to inform everyone, that I got my grant todat for 189 GSM.

Timelines: Application 1st July. Meds mine preloaded. Wife's Meds: 18th Sept. PCC India : 15th July. Grant 03.Oct


----------



## gtaark

Hi..

Last week I had sent a status request to Adelaide Team 2, without mentioning the CO name.

Today I received an email from a different CO (Initials "SO") before it was "RL". The CO replied that he is helping "RL"

I checked my online application and my health status says received with today's date (Oct 03, 2013), where it was cleared Sept 05, 2013.

I don't know what's going on...seniors plz advice.


----------



## AM

got Team 08 assigned today although no CO yet


----------



## shyam

ady the grea said:


> can any senior tell me what are the character requirements for a child of ten years .
> 
> ady


It is PCC. But i dont think you need one for a child below 18 years.
You can wait for CO to ask for. I guess he wont.


----------



## gtaark

Congrats Buddy  :cheer2:



expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## h3rdna

also pleased to announce that my wife and i got our visas granted...


----------



## Birender

islask said:


> Hi All
> 
> Very happy to inform everyone, that I got my grant todat for 189 GSM.
> 
> Timelines: Application 1st July. Meds mine preloaded. Wife's Meds: 18th Sept. PCC India : 15th July. Grant 03.Oct


Congratulations 

please share your work ex details and points claimed for the same.


----------



## ShabirRahim

itisme said:


> This is regarding PCC status tracking in India.
> Can anyone let me know what are the different Status updates we would get to see while we track the PCC status online?
> Mine is right now reflecting as "Police verification initiated and has been sent to SP office."
> I want to understand different steps involved and how long each of it would take.
> Please help me understand the situation.



I got my PCC check sent to police station for verification. They will send some one home to validate, and also neighboring home to validate. Go in person to your location police station with the Email printout you got from passport office, and may be with the passport also. The mail will have File number. Ask in your location nominated police station on when they can check. Once they update the portal as cleared, you will get SMS from passport office withing 3 to 4 days to collect PCC.


----------



## PDHUNT

afr_k said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally its my day today. The much awaited mail has arrived. :director:
> 
> Yes, I got my grant today. Its for me and all my dependants. Entry date is next june.
> 
> A big thanks to all of you guys. Your advice yesterday helped me achieve this.
> 
> A special thanks to Soumya Singh whose comment was a big game changer.
> 
> Soumya , I am on the way to join your new group.
> 
> Regards
> Afr


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Finally the golden mail with tons of relaxation  
Congratulations Mate and welcome to the club


----------



## ashish0401

Guys,

Applied 189 on Aug 10th but NO sign of CO yet.
Do you guys suggest me to call up DIAC and ask about the status ?
Could you please provide me the DIAC calling number, let me talk to them and give you guys a update this will give quite a good picture for Aug applicants. What do you guys suggest ?

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## AM

189, give it 2 months and then only call them. anything before that wont help


----------



## ShabirRahim

abakik said:


> it's +61 1300 364 613
> they ask for your standard personal identification info



The number seams to be always busy. 

I have claimed with 65 points. (7+ years experience in IT, now from last month 8 years, though i didn't claim 8 years when i lodged)

I have attached PCC already, and completed Medicals. My login says, all received except medicals, since last one month. 

I lodged on Aug 2nd. i expected CO to be assigned before October 2nd, but bad luck so far. Is there any other way to check with them, the status.


----------



## srikar

afr_k said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally its my day today. The much awaited mail has arrived. :director:
> 
> Yes, I got my grant today. Its for me and all my dependants. Entry date is next june.
> 
> A big thanks to all of you guys. Your advice yesterday helped me achieve this.
> 
> A special thanks to Soumya Singh whose comment was a big game changer.
> 
> Soumya , I am on the way to join your new group.
> 
> Regards
> Afr


What a relief afr!!!
Congrats on the grant.


----------



## ashish0401

aravindhmohan said:


> 189, give it 2 months and then only call them. anything before that wont help


hmm ok,

So more week to go before i call then.
I understand its 8 weeks ( 2 months ) but i have seen people getting allocated a CO even before that ( usually I have seen trend of allocating CO a week before 2 months completion ). Thats my own finding by viewing posts.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## drshk

Hi OZIND,

I have not received any email or communication - I called DIAC to inquire about CO allocation and they said you don't have one yet although your case is being processed by Adelaide team 8. 

Looks like they are super slow according to everyone else, need to learn some patience :fish2:



OZIND said:


> Hi drshk
> 
> What does it mean when you say case allocated to this team but no CO......?
> I have the CO name mentioned in the email with couple of PDF's asking to go for PCC and health check........
> 
> Are you saying there is no CO name mentioned in the email..? if not what does it say......?
> 
> OZIND


----------



## Birender

ashish0401 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Applied 189 on Aug 10th but NO sign of CO yet.
> Do you guys suggest me to call up DIAC and ask about the status ?
> Could you please provide me the DIAC calling number, let me talk to them and give you guys a update this will give quite a good picture for Aug applicants. What do you guys suggest ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


i think there is CO allocated to you by now. May be he doesn't need anything. 
a direct grant


----------



## Birender

ShabirRahim said:


> The number seams to be always busy.
> 
> I have claimed with 65 points. (7+ years experience in IT, now from last month 8 years, though i didn't claim 8 years when i lodged)
> 
> I have attached PCC already, and completed Medicals. My login says, all received except medicals, since last one month.
> 
> I lodged on Aug 2nd. i expected CO to be assigned before October 2nd, but bad luck so far. Is there any other way to check with them, the status.


CO will only contact you if needed. So dont worry.


----------



## AM

patience is the last thing we are left with now


----------



## drshk

Hi aravindhmohan, we both lodged visa on same day....lets keep each other updated on CO allocation. 



aravindhmohan said:


> same here. Allocated to Team 8 today. No CO yet though. biting my nails


----------



## soumyasingh

erbash said:


> Conratulations. How did you know your visa was granted before the email??


You can check your evisa. There it shows the status as finalized and it shows the grant letter


----------



## AM

sure. only after seeing ur post. i called them. you got Team 08 assigned today or yesterday


----------



## soumyasingh

h3rdna said:


> also pleased to announce that my wife and i got our visas granted...


Congrats Dear


----------



## soumyasingh

afr_k said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally its my day today. The much awaited mail has arrived. :director:
> 
> Yes, I got my grant today. Its for me and all my dependants. Entry date is next june.
> 
> A big thanks to all of you guys. Your advice yesterday helped me achieve this.
> 
> A special thanks to Soumya Singh whose comment was a big game changer.
> 
> Soumya , I am on the way to join your new group.
> 
> Regards
> Afr


I am so very happy for you dear. God bless you!!!! :cheer2:

I can understand very well what you might have gone thru after you gt the email about the clarifications. I was also perplexd when I gt it 

So enjoy the day and welcome to the group


----------



## drshk

its been a week or 10 days at least, they told me this same thing the last time i called also. Also possible that case gets assigned to a team as soon as it is lodged but we only know if we call DIAC to inquire :boink:



aravindhmohan said:


> sure. only after seeing ur post. i called them. you got Team 08 assigned today or yesterday


----------



## AM

no not really. i called DIAC last week and they said no team and today they said 
its assigned to Team 08


----------



## ashish0401

Birender said:


> i think there is CO allocated to you by now. May be he doesn't need anything.
> a direct grant


No, buddy,

I have not uploaded PCC yet ( intentionally ), so that i will come to know that CO needs something,

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## drshk

oh ok



aravindhmohan said:


> no not really. i called DIAC last week and they said no team and today they said
> its assigned to Team 08


----------



## soumyasingh

P1234 said:


> Hi Please advise how much is validity of your visa (last day to enter in Australia). I have applied for 189 and just awaiting for PCC-National. Below is my time line.
> Class - 189
> EOI Filed - 31-5-2013
> Inv. Received - 3-6-2013
> Lodged - 15-6-2013
> Medical completed on 20-6-2013
> Case Officer - 22-8-2013 (Team8Adelaide)
> 
> Submitted all documents asked by CO and asked for further 20-25 days for PCC as not received yet. How long it may be once I submit PCC also advise me if there is any latest date to enter in Australia mentioned in Visa grant letter. You can suggest no of months if dont want to disclose more details about you.


Hi,

Have you done the formalities for the PCC? You can go to the local police station and ask if they can expedite the process. However, usually you get your PCC in 10 days. So upload it at the earliest.

The last entry date for Australia will be 1 yr from your PCC or medicals date (whichever is done before)

Hope this helps


----------



## Firetoy

A stupid question.... what time is in India right now? Here 4:20 pm


----------



## srikar

Firetoy said:


> A stupid question.... what time is in India right now? Here 4:20 pm


its 11.50 AM you are +4.30 IST


----------



## AM

11.50 AM in India


----------



## gtaark

Hi..

Last week I had sent a status request to Adelaide Team 2, without mentioning the CO name.

Today I received an email from a different CO (Initials "SO") before it was "RL". The CO replied that he is helping "RL"

I checked my online application and my health status says received with today's date (Oct 03, 2013), where it was cleared Sept 05, 2013.

I don't know what's going on...seniors plz advice.


----------



## Firetoy

srikar said:


> its 11.50 AM you are +4.30 IST


Thanks srikar!


----------



## drshk

Many congrats expatdude, Mabrook! :clap2:



expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## PDHUNT

*Congratulations*



islask said:


> Hi All
> 
> Very happy to inform everyone, that I got my grant todat for 189 GSM.
> 
> Timelines: Application 1st July. Meds mine preloaded. Wife's Meds: 18th Sept. PCC India : 15th July. Grant 03.Oct


Wow... congratulations 
Today, Grants are flowing like anything in this forum.

Please mates do not forgot to update this data sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0


----------



## ashish0401

Firetoy said:


> A stupid question.... what time is in India right now? Here 4:20 pm


Sorry , Stupid question for what ?

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## PDHUNT

ShabirRahim said:


> The number seams to be always busy.
> 
> I have claimed with 65 points. (7+ years experience in IT, now from last month 8 years, though i didn't claim 8 years when i lodged)
> 
> I have attached PCC already, and completed Medicals. My login says, all received except medicals, since last one month.
> 
> I lodged on Aug 2nd. i expected CO to be assigned before October 2nd, but bad luck so far. Is there any other way to check with them, the status.


I advise you to wait for couple of weeks. In my case CO has assigned after 10 weeks.
There could be upfront grant to you in your case,as you may have uploaded all the docs beforehand.


----------



## anshuashu

gtaark said:


> Hi..
> 
> Last week I had sent a status request to Adelaide Team 2, without mentioning the CO name.
> 
> Today I received an email from a different CO (Initials "SO") before it was "RL". The CO replied that he is helping "RL"
> 
> I checked my online application and my health status says received with today's date (Oct 03, 2013), where it was cleared Sept 05, 2013.
> 
> I don't know what's going on...seniors plz advice.


hi gtaark,

gud to knw that ur CO atleast responded..they must be verifying your docs..be patient..n abt d online health status, it keep on changing evry now n den..evryone is facing d prblm as it is systems glitch!!


----------



## srikar

Firetoy said:


> Thanks srikar!


Cool! Firetoy,I am praying for you to get a CO Soon!!,so that I could get mine


----------



## afr_k

Birender said:


> congratulations..  and best of luck for your future in OZ.
> 
> Can you please detail your case now? like about your qualification and your work ex?
> 
> Did you submit all the documents for all the 8 years?
> 
> Work ex you had in initial years, was it deeply relevant to your occupation?
> 
> Detailing would help us to know the scenario where they are deducting work ex and it would be a great help for all the 60 pointers who are claiming points for work experience?
> 
> Thanks in advance and congratulations again


Hi Birender,

My Case is like this :

I got full assesssment from ACS and got 8 + years exp from them. Based on this i filed my EOI. But still the CO put me in the deduction criterion and decreased my 3 years. i could've fought and got my 8 + (may be or may not be) as all my exp is after my MCA and also in the same field. But i was not ready to take any chances. So i agreed with him to do as he wants. And I got my letter within one hour of my consent email to him.

My entry is valid till next june , becoz my first PCC was from that month.

Hope this helps.

Regards
Afr


----------



## Birender

afr_k said:


> Hi Birender,
> 
> My Case is like this :
> 
> I got full assesssment from ACS and got 8 + years exp from them. Based on this i filed my EOI. But still the CO put me in the deduction criterion and decreased my 3 years. i could've fought and got my 8 + (may be or may not be) as all my exp is after my MCA and also in the same field. But i was not ready to take any chances. So i agreed with him to do as he wants. And I got my letter within one hour of my consent email to him.
> 
> My entry is valid till next june , becoz my first PCC was from that month.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards
> Afr



YOu submitted docs for all 8 years?

like reference letters, payslips and Tax docs?


----------



## gtaark

Actually a different CO responded.. 

I hope all is going smoothly.

:fingerscrossed:

Thanks..



anshuashu said:


> hi gtaark,
> 
> gud to knw that ur CO atleast responded..they must be verifying your docs..be patient..n abt d online health status, it keep on changing evry now n den..evryone is facing d prblm as it is systems glitch!!


----------



## amitso

ram2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone from Adelaide team 8?
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


Hi Ram,

We are in same boat. Even team 8 email is not working correctly I guess, they are not able to get my email which I have sent.

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## anshuashu

gtaark said:


> Actually a different CO responded..
> 
> I hope all is going smoothly.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks..



don't worry..just hope for d best!!


----------



## Steyn

I got positive ACS assessment in Dec 2012. Last week, I lodged my application and have also claimed experience after Jan. Have provided all the documents including payslips, bank statement and taxation documents 

Anything to worry about in this regard?


----------



## rahulmenda

Steyn said:


> I got positive ACS assessment in Dec 2012. Last week, I lodged my application and have also claimed experience after Jan. Have provided all the documents including payslips, bank statement and taxation documents
> 
> Anything to worry about in this regard?


Nothing to worry, just wait for your CO allotment. best of luck


----------



## KT2013

*CO assigned 3 days back but din't hear anything *

CO assigned 3 days back but din't hear anything 
How long it usually takes if all documents are loaded and CO is assigned for 189 visa?


----------



## Firetoy

Thanks for the wishes Srikar! We all will get the CO sooner or later!



srikar said:


> Cool! Firetoy,I am praying for you to get a CO Soon!!,so that I could get mine


----------



## ibtihaj

afr_k said:


> Hi Birender,
> 
> My Case is like this :
> 
> I got full assesssment from ACS and got 8 + years exp from them. Based on this i filed my EOI. But still the CO put me in the deduction criterion and decreased my 3 years. i could've fought and got my 8 + (may be or may not be) as all my exp is after my MCA and also in the same field. But i was not ready to take any chances. So i agreed with him to do as he wants. And I got my letter within one hour of my consent email to him.
> 
> My entry is valid till next june , becoz my first PCC was from that month.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards
> Afr



congrats man , i wanted to ask as the CO deduced ur experience as per ur ACS , did u loose points that u claimed in ur EOI?

man i have a similar situation with some of my experience being before my graduation and the CO will cut down those points that i claimed in my EOI


----------



## Vandna

With the god grace I got my grant thanks to everyone and good luck


----------



## AM

Amit so

could you PM me team 8 email address


amitso said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> We are in same boat. Even team 8 email is not working correctly I guess, they are not able to get my email which I have sent.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


----------



## islask

Birender said:


> Congratulations
> 
> please share your work ex details and points claimed for the same.


Hi My work ex is 
5 years India/Swiss
1.5 in Australia

Out of the claimed work ex, CO deducted 2 years from India work ex, even after ACS assessment and asked to reduce 5 points.
Once i consented got the grant within 5 minutes.


----------



## mithu93ku

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Congrats *expatdude*. 
I told you that only positive thing was that DIAC took your VAC2.


----------



## ibtihaj

islask said:


> Hi My work ex is
> 5 years India/Swiss
> 1.5 in Australia
> 
> Out of the claimed work ex, CO deducted 2 years from India work ex, even after ACS assessment and asked to reduce 5 points.
> Once i consented got the grant within 5 minutes.




man the CO asked to reduce 5 pts but doesnt this effect our application ? as our claim is not matching up with our EOI claim


----------



## Birender

islask said:


> Hi My work ex is
> 5 years India/Swiss
> 1.5 in Australia
> 
> Out of the claimed work ex, CO deducted 2 years from India work ex, even after ACS assessment and asked to reduce 5 points.
> Once i consented got the grant within 5 minutes.


Your ACS letter was in old format? Like was there any deemed date mentioned?

When did you receive you positive skills assessment?


----------



## ashish0401

KT2013 said:


> CO assigned 3 days back but din't hear anything
> How long it usually takes if all documents are loaded and CO is assigned for 189 visa?


can u update ur signature please.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## gtaark

Mithu...your CO is helping my CO... 

"SO" helping "RL" from Team 2 Adelaide


----------



## rajfromhyd

Vandna said:


> With the god grace I got my grant thanks to everyone and good luck


Congrats..and all the best.. can you please post your timelines..


----------



## Birender

This is a bad news for all the 60 pointers and Old ACS assessment holders. That includes me as well. 

Anyone shares this scenario. 

60 points. Old ACS letter. Points claimed for work ex. And offshore applicant. 

Please share.


----------



## laurinoz

*Mithu Pitchu*, didn't you say goodbye to the thread few days back?
Someone's addicted here 

But I'm not complaining, always a joy to read you


----------



## Vandna

Applied on 06 aug 
Co 23 sep
Granted 3 oct


----------



## islask

Birender said:


> Your ACS letter was in old format? Like was there any deemed date mentioned?
> 
> When did you receive you positive skills assessment?



Hi 
Yes my ACS was in old format. I recieved the assessment in Apr.1st week.

Co did reduce my points, but it didnot negatively affect it as I still had 65 points.
The interesting point is that CO took ahead the application because applications for 65 points were invited. If they wouldn't have been, then I would have been in trouble.


----------



## Birender

islask said:


> Hi
> Yes my ACS was in old format. I recieved the assessment in Apr.1st week.
> 
> Co did reduce my points, but it didnot negatively affect it as I still had 65 points.
> The interesting point is that CO took ahead the application because applications for 65 points were invited. If they wouldn't have been, then I would have been in trouble.


i couldn't find your data on the sheet.

Can you please share your occupation?

did you submit all your docs for all the years?


----------



## islask

Birender said:


> i couldn't find your data on the sheet.
> 
> Can you please share your occupation?
> 
> did you submit all your docs for all the years?


sorry I am at work and have no access to google docs.

Occupation is Systems Analyst.
I submitted experience letter from my employer (single employer for 7 yrs)
and salary slips for my overseas employment.
In addition to this for ACS , i had submitted an undertaking signed by me and my manager validating my claimed experience.


----------



## akshay1229

Vandna said:


> Applied on 06 aug
> Co 23 sep
> Granted 3 oct


Congratulations..


----------



## Birender

islask said:


> sorry I am at work and have no access to google docs.
> 
> Occupation is Systems Analyst.
> I submitted experience letter from my employer (single employer for 7 yrs)
> and salary slips for my overseas employment.
> In addition to this for ACS , i had submitted an undertaking signed by me and my manager validating my claimed experience.


i don't know what to say. I feel blank. I am still finding my fault in submitting EOI claiming all the work ex given by ACS to me. Now as i have 60 points. i may end up in s**t. And still, its not my fault.


----------



## expatdude

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *expatdude*.
> I told you that only positive thing was that DIAC took your VAC2.


Thank you mithu and every one, guys i m sorry i have really confused with happiness that i am unable to mention and see every one post.

Thanks a lot guys and good luck


----------



## iamafreak

i got contacted by my CO today, and she asked for more documents to prove relationship with my wife and also Australian PCC for my wife. My wife was in Australia only for 8 months, but looks like she still needs to get her Australian PCC.


----------



## iamafreak

i got contacted by my CO today, and she asked for more documents to prove relationship with my wife and also Australian PCC for my wife. My wife was in Australia only for 8 months, but looks like she still needs to get her Australian PCC.


----------



## iamafreak

KT2013 said:


> CO assigned 3 days back but din't hear anything
> How long it usually takes if all documents are loaded and CO is assigned for 189 visa?


then it means all you docs are right and he/she doesnt need anything else. You may get a direct grant.


----------



## ashish0401

iamafreak said:


> i got contacted by my CO today, and she asked for more documents to prove relationship with my wife and also Australian PCC for my wife. My wife was in Australia only for 8 months, but looks like she still needs to get her Australian PCC.


Hey buddy,

If I am not wrong you applied 189 right ?
Did you apply from onshore ?

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## islask

Birender said:


> i don't know what to say. I feel blank. I am still finding my fault in submitting EOI claiming all the work ex given by ACS to me. Now as i have 60 points. i may end up in s**t. And still, its not my fault.


well what to do mate... have faith in god ....good luck 

If it helps, my CO was B G from Team34 Brisbane


----------



## ramanj

If the application is under security check, does CO informs the applicant about the same?


----------



## Birender

islask said:


> well what to do mate... have faith in god ....good luck
> 
> If it helps, my CO was B G from Team34 Brisbane


thanks for the wishes mate. i really need them right now.


----------



## ibtihaj

islask said:


> well what to do mate... have faith in god ....good luck
> 
> If it helps, my CO was B G from Team34 Brisbane


man can u let us know what did the CO told u abt the deduction of pts? and how did u responsed?

I also have the same situation as some of my experience is pre-graduation which I used to fill up the EOI , the CO will for sure deduct it but i still hve 60 pts guranteed. advise please


----------



## Sujith singh

Hi vandana, can tell which team was assessing u r applicatiom


----------



## P1234

*Pcc*

dear friend i have applied for pcc at passport seva kendra on 3-9-2013. I have completed inquiry at Local Police Thana on 20th and yet waiting to get it. .... I am sure I will get it on 4-10-2013. Please inform me your place so I can guide have u completed local inquiry....



itisme said:


> This is regarding PCC status tracking in India.
> Can anyone let me know what are the different Status updates we would get to see while we track the PCC status online?
> Mine is right now reflecting as "Police verification initiated and has been sent to SP office."
> I want to understand different steps involved and how long each of it would take.
> Please help me understand the situation.


----------



## gtaark

Right after I submitted Form 80..my CO said there is routine processing on your application, which will take 12 weeks.

I don't know if its internal check, external check or security check.





ramanj said:


> If the application is under security check, does CO informs the applicant about the same?


----------



## rahulmenda

Vandna said:


> With the god grace I got my grant thanks to everyone and good luck


Congrats :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ramanj

gtaark said:


> Right after I submitted Form 80..my CO said there is routine processing on your application, which will take 12 weeks.
> 
> I don't know if its internal check, external check or security check.


My CO says - Your application is still undergoing active processing. At this time I do not require any further information, however, should I require further information I will be in contact.

what should we interpret from this? how much time will it take?


----------



## Vijay24

ramanj said:


> My CO says - Your application is still undergoing active processing. At this time I do not require any further information, however, should I require further information I will be in contact.
> 
> what should we interpret from this? how much time will it take?


That's the common reply from CO. If your documents are sufficient and they are ok with those, you may get the grant soon!


----------



## P1234

Friends Please advise me... I have filled EOI on 31-5-2013 and received an invitation on 3-6-2013. Lodged file on 15-6-2013. Case Office was assigned on 22-8-2013 and asked for some documents including PCC and evidences of Employment, tax returns etc. I have uploaded all evidences and mailed to my Case officer to provide more time for PCC Now if I submit PCC will my case will be decided on same day or it will take some time to decide.... current status in process if the assess it how long they will take to issue visa grant letter.


----------



## mithu93ku

Vandna said:


> With the god grace I got my grant thanks to everyone and good luck


Congrats *Vandna*. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## shishir

ramanj said:


> My CO says - Your application is still undergoing active processing. At this time I do not require any further information, however, should I require further information I will be in contact.
> 
> what should we interpret from this? how much time will it take?


Just relax and take coffee, your grant is on it's way :tea:


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> *Mithu Pitchu*, didn't you say goodbye to the thread few days back?
> Someone's addicted here
> 
> But I'm not complaining, always a joy to read you


Hey *laurinoz*, I told I would visit the thread time to time. Loads of known faces are still hanging here. How could I leave them totally?!


----------



## kmann

Vandna said:


> With the god grace I got my grant thanks to everyone and good luck


Many cngratzzz Vandana............:clap2::clap2::clap2: All the best for ur journey ahead


----------



## shishir

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Congrates Expatdude:whoo:

Best of luck


----------



## kmann

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Congratulationssss :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## shishir

Vandna said:


> With the god grace I got my grant thanks to everyone and good luck


Hey Vandna, congratulations :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## shyam

Guys,

how long does it take for the CO to respond on the documents sent to him in mail.
I have sent the bank statements, payslips etc to CO yesterday.

From the excel sheet it seems like there would be one month gap from the CO allocation to Grant.

Any other experiences please share..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello *laurinoz*
*Karan(kmann)* and some new faces have incredible reply power.
Vijay24, rahulmenda, icriding and some times mjt are still posting here. :hail::hail:
So, I am still comfortable to post here. :hat:
Significant missing persons are *mindfreak (pranab)* and *Rocky Balboa* after grant!


----------



## P1234

Good I have entered my details....



irshad2005 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can we track everyone's detail in our google doc ??
> Please update ur timelines
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0
> 
> BTW i lodged my visa on 21st Sep and still haven't received my acknowledgement
> Dont know when i will receive
> Has anyone who lodged his visa still haven't received his ack ??


----------



## islask

ibtihaj said:


> man can u let us know what did the CO told u abt the deduction of pts? and how did u responsed?
> 
> I also have the same situation as some of my experience is pre-graduation which I used to fill up the EOI , the CO will for sure deduct it but i still hve 60 pts guranteed. advise please


Hi

He simply said that since my exp. is being reduced from 60 months to 36, i cannot claim 5 points and he will ahve to deduct them.
he just gave the option of consenting to the deduction or not to consent.
I consented because i still had 65 points. 

Also, it helps if you are honest and upfront about what you claim, or have claimed wrongly.
However here is the exact wording that he sent:

"I find that your invitation score is actually 65.

I note that this invitation score of 65 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied. 

I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 65.

As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’). 

I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 65. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score. 

If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted. 

Please respond by email to [email protected] stating, I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 65.

If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information. 
Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made. "


----------



## Birender

islask said:


> Hi
> 
> He simply said that since my exp. is being reduced from 60 months to 36, i cannot claim 5 points and he will ahve to deduct them.
> he just gave the option of consenting to the deduction or not to consent.
> I consented because i still had 65 points.
> 
> Also, it helps if you are honest and upfront about what you claim, or have claimed wrongly.
> However here is the exact wording that he sent:
> 
> "I find that your invitation score is actually 65.
> 
> I note that this invitation score of 65 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 65.
> 
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 65. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.
> 
> If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.
> 
> Please respond by email to [email protected] stating, I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 65.
> 
> If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information.
> Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made. "


Bro everywhere it is 65 points. There is no mentioning of 60 points.


----------



## ibtihaj

islask said:


> Hi
> 
> He simply said that since my exp. is being reduced from 60 months to 36, i cannot claim 5 points and he will ahve to deduct them.
> he just gave the option of consenting to the deduction or not to consent.
> I consented because i still had 65 points.
> 
> Also, it helps if you are honest and upfront about what you claim, or have claimed wrongly.
> However here is the exact wording that he sent:
> 
> "I find that your invitation score is actually 65.
> 
> I note that this invitation score of 65 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 65.
> 
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 65. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.
> 
> If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.
> 
> Please respond by email to [email protected] stating, I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 65.
> 
> If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information.
> Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made. "



thanks for the detailed reply 

so u mean the CO did changed ur EOI invitation score to match up with ur assessed score?


----------



## Birender

islask said:


> Hi
> 
> He simply said that since my exp. is being reduced from 60 months to 36, i cannot claim 5 points and he will ahve to deduct them.
> he just gave the option of consenting to the deduction or not to consent.
> I consented because i still had 65 points.
> 
> Also, it helps if you are honest and upfront about what you claim, or have claimed wrongly.
> However here is the exact wording that he sent:
> 
> "I find that your invitation score is actually 65.
> 
> I note that this invitation score of 65 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 65.
> 
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 65. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.
> 
> If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.
> 
> Please respond by email to [email protected] stating, I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 65.
> 
> If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information.
> Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made. "


i am sorry for that silly question. I just got you.

one more thing. I see here that your CO mentioned his decision. Was there is any reason he mentioned for the deduction he made?


----------



## batels

*basically everything..*



felix2020 said:


> What types of documents did your CO ask for ?


Is that "normal" ?
I'll have to attach evidence for my previous work places,de-facto proof papers,
the form 80,police thingy and the medicals.


----------



## man51

Hi All,


I had recently done my initial entry and stayed in sydney for a week. During my stay I applied for TFN, Medicare and opened a bank account as I had my brother staying there for adddress. I am planning to fully migrate in a years time. Will it be a problem for me to have TFN and medicare without fully migrating?

Also what is the status change in VEVO after initial entry?



Regards,
Man51


----------



## Birender

There is a request to all of you.

Whenever someone gets a grant or a mail from CO to reduce the work ex, even though they qualify for Grant, please mention the same here. This would definitely help others.

Regards


----------



## islask

Birender said:


> i am sorry for that silly question. I just got you.
> 
> one more thing. I see here that your CO mentioned his decision. Was there is any reason he mentioned for the deduction he made?


Nope. He simply said he's considering exp. from 2008, even though in ACS letter i have it from sept.2006


----------



## islask

ibtihaj said:


> thanks for the detailed reply
> 
> so u mean the CO did changed ur EOI invitation score to match up with ur assessed score?


yes he did change the EOI score


----------



## kmann

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *laurinoz*
> *Karan(kmann)* and some new faces have incredible reply power.
> Vijay24, rahulmenda, icriding and some times mjt are still posting here. :hail::hail:
> So, I am still comfortable to post here. :hat:
> Significant missing persons are *mindfreak (pranab)* and *Rocky Balboa* after grant!


Rocky must be still busy with celebrations :boxing::boxing::boxing: and doing preparations for his new journey lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Birender

islask said:


> Nope. He simply said he's considering exp. from 2008, even though in ACS letter i have it from sept.2006


thanks for so much help bro. I know i am asking a lot here. 

But can you please attach the text in your ACS letter (without personal details) here.


----------



## srikar

Firetoy said:


> Thanks for the wishes Srikar! We all will get the CO sooner or later!


Hey Firetoy,

A guy/girl named "Anama085" got CO for 189 Lodged date is 25-Aug.Check the excel sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

Sit tight your application is sitting near some CO.

I still do not understand why onshore applications are given preference.


----------



## islask

Birender said:


> thanks for so much help bro. I know i am asking a lot here.
> 
> But can you please attach the text in your ACS letter (without personal details) here.


No problem bro. Here is the extract for the ACS experience recog section. Rest all is generic text.

"The following employment after September 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 09/06 - 12/11 (5yrs 3mths)
Position: XYZ Technical Consultant
Employer: ABC Ltd.
Country: INDIA
Dates: 12/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 3mths)
Position: XYZ Technical Consultant
Employer: ABC Ltd.
Country: AUSTRALIA "


----------



## ashish0401

srikar said:


> Hey Firetoy,
> 
> A guy/girl named "Anama085" got CO for 189 Lodged date is 25-Aug.Check the excel sheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0
> 
> Sit tight your application is sitting near some CO.
> 
> I still do not understand why onshore applications are given preference.


Dude,

Even Aug 10th applicants have not got the CO, forgot about later applicants.
Things are not at all clear on CO allocation.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## srikar

ashish0401 said:


> Dude,
> 
> Even Aug 10th applicants have not got the CO, forgot about later applicants.
> Things are not at all clear on CO allocation.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Yea you are right.May be they are country specific + onshore/offshore + their mood 

Any ways A week or two here and there we will be allocated a CO.

BTW I did not find your info in the excel sheet,do you mind updating it?


----------



## iamafreak

ashish0401 said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> If I am not wrong you applied 189 right ?
> Did you apply from onshore ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


yes ashish, it's 189 from onshore


----------



## Carlito

Lodged on the 02 Aug 2013 assigned a CO on the 18 September 2013


----------



## Carlito

How do you check whether your medicals have been referred?


----------



## Firetoy

srikar said:


> Hey Firetoy,
> 
> A guy/girl named "Anama085" got CO for 189 Lodged date is 25-Aug.Check the excel sheet
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0
> 
> Sit tight your application is sitting near some CO.
> 
> I still do not understand why onshore applications are given preference.


Yep, I saw that. But I believe that what she/he has is a Team allocated, not a CO, even though CO initials are in the spreadsheet. This team contact you earlier if there is something important missing or something that needs aclaration.

And onshore receive a bridging visa (as in my case, I'm on shore) that allows you to work and having similar conditions to the visa itself. So they want to go thrugh these cases as soon as possible. Imagine you start to work and after they reject your visa!!!


----------



## Birender

islask said:


> No problem bro. Here is the extract for the ACS experience recog section. Rest all is generic text.
> 
> "The following employment after September 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 09/06 - 12/11 (5yrs 3mths)
> Position: XYZ Technical Consultant
> Employer: ABC Ltd.
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 12/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: XYZ Technical Consultant
> Employer: ABC Ltd.
> Country: AUSTRALIA "


thanks bro you have been a great help. 

Hoping things go well when it comes to me.


----------



## icriding

jamie_jam said:


> First , thanks for your inputs ..
> In My wife X-ray, she had some scars ..but she was treated already for TB for 8 monyhs ..and doctors say scars will not go even your treatment is completed ...so in this case ..what would we do?


*Hello jamie_jam,*

As long as your wife no longer has active TB, there is nothing to worry about. 

Please take all previous medical reports to the panel physician on your next visit.

You will be fine, if you can demonstrate that the previous infection has been treated successfully and that your wife no longer has active TB.
*
All the best. 

Icriding*


----------



## ashish0401

srikar said:


> Yea you are right.May be they are country specific + onshore/offshore + their mood
> 
> Any ways A week or two here and there we will be allocated a CO.
> 
> BTW I did not find your info in the excel sheet,do you mind updating it?


Dude there is some prob with the sheet as I select 189 in the VISA type filter but after 10 sec it goes back to only 190 sub class visa.
Can anybody help how to edit it , I am doing it just the usual wau to edit a excel.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Firetoy

ashish0401 said:


> Dude there is some prob with the sheet as I select 189 in the VISA type filter but after 10 sec it goes back to only 190 sub class visa.
> Can anybody help how to edit it , I am doing it just the usual wau to edit a excel.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


It is simply that someone is using it at the same time. I recommend everyone to make a copy of it and work in your copy


----------



## srikar

ashish0401 said:


> Dude there is some prob with the sheet as I select 189 in the VISA type filter but after 10 sec it goes back to only 190 sub class visa.
> Can anybody help how to edit it , I am doing it just the usual wau to edit a excel.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


I could see yours as 189 dont worry.


----------



## ashish0401

Firetoy said:


> It is simply that someone is using it at the same time. I recommend everyone to make a copy of it and work in your copy


Done editing dude.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## oz_prrules

Thank you so much GOD. Finally long journey come to an end. Got *Grant* Letter this evening. It was direct grant from my loving CO. But I am surprised they did not asked for VAC2 payment..!!! But i am sure they will ask for the payment soon or later... Thanks all the friends here...


----------



## kmann

oz_prrules said:


> Thank you so much GOD. Finally long journey come to an end. Got *Grant* Letter this evening. It was direct grant from my loving CO. But I am surprised they did not asked for VAC2 payment..!!! But i am sure they will ask for the payment soon or later... Thanks all the friends here...


Cngratulationssss buddy :dance::dance::dance: all the best for ur journey ahead
Party hard and enjoy ur day :loco::loco::loco:

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## kmann

oz_prrules said:


> Thank you so much GOD. Finally long journey come to an end. Got *Grant* Letter this evening. It was direct grant from my loving CO. But I am surprised they did not asked for VAC2 payment..!!! But i am sure they will ask for the payment soon or later... Thanks all the friends here...


Dint notice the timelines ..... Man your grant was very quick  just 1.5 months.....must be very happy


----------



## Sujith singh

oz_prrules said:


> Thank you so much GOD. Finally long journey come to an end. Got *Grant* Letter this evening. It was direct grant from my loving CO. But I am surprised they did not asked for VAC2 payment..!!! But i am sure they will ask for the payment soon or later... Thanks all the friends here...


Which team was u r co?


----------



## oz_prrules

kmann said:


> Dint notice the timelines ..... Man your grant was very quick  just 1.5 months.....must be very happy


Dude am onshore... may be the reason..


----------



## kmann

oz_prrules said:


> Dude am onshore... may be the reason..


Ohhh dint see your location....... cngratzzz nywayzzz

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## delhi78

Hello everyone.As my timeline suggests I have lodged my 190 visa on 28 of September and got acknowledged same day.When can I expect co appointment.Thanks in advance.


----------



## manubadboy

Hey Guys.. Was away for a couple of days..
Congrats Vandana, expatdude and oz_prrules.. Party Hard.. All the best for future.. Really happy for you guys


----------



## oz_prrules

All the best for your grant... I am sure you guys will get the grant soon..


----------



## kmann

delhi78 said:


> Hello everyone.As my timeline suggests I have lodged my 190 visa on 28 of September and got acknowledged same day.When can I expect co appointment.Thanks in advance.


Its too early bro......CO allocation takes appx 5 weeks from the date of lodgement of VISA application. May be by the end of 1st week of November you will have CO.

hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## manubadboy

delhi78 said:


> Hello everyone.As my timeline suggests I have lodged my 190 visa on 28 of September and got acknowledged same day.When can I expect co appointment.Thanks in advance.


Dude you can expect a CO in the week of Diwali 
5 weeks time is the approx time for 190 visa to get a CO..:deadhorse:


----------



## shishir

oz_prrules said:


> Thank you so much GOD. Finally long journey come to an end. Got *Grant* Letter this evening. It was direct grant from my loving CO. But I am surprised they did not asked for VAC2 payment..!!! But i am sure they will ask for the payment soon or later... Thanks all the friends here...


Congrates Oz_prrules


----------



## eiffel20010416

Dears,
I´new in this forum, and I have a very tough issue here. Since I can not provide a PCC from some country, I was requested by VO to provide a statutory declaration instead.

While unfortunately I found a similar case in this forum from coolmohsin4u, it took him almost one yeat to get visa granted.

Does anybody know something about it?


----------



## srinu_srn

those who got CO 'MW' , could you please let me know her email? Thanks in advance.


----------



## srinu_srn

oz_prrules said:


> Thank you so much GOD. Finally long journey come to an end. Got *Grant* Letter this evening. It was direct grant from my loving CO. But I am surprised they did not asked for VAC2 payment..!!! But i am sure they will ask for the payment soon or later... Thanks all the friends here...


Congrats oz_prrules


----------



## Chetu

Congrats to all those who got their grants today 



I am done with Medicals and pcc even before a CO is allotted . I have applied for visa and uploaded all docs . But stuck at what to upload for health documents in the visa app. I thought the Medicals will be uploaded by the medical Center and we need not do anything in that regard. Please advise experts.

Sent from my iPotato.


----------



## alihasan

Chetu said:


> Congrats to all those who got their grants today
> 
> I am done with Medicals and pcc even before a CO is allotted . I have applied for visa and uploaded all docs . But stuck at what to upload for health documents in the visa app. I thought the Medicals will be uploaded by the medical Center and we need not do anything in that regard. Please advise experts.
> 
> Sent from my iPotato.


I don't think that you have to upload anything for the medicals.


----------



## srikar

eiffel20010416 said:


> Dears,
> I´new in this forum, and I have a very tough issue here. Since I can not provide a PCC from some country, I was requested by VO to provide a statutory declaration instead.
> 
> While unfortunately I found a similar case in this forum from coolmohsin4u, it took him almost one yeat to get visa granted.
> 
> Does anybody know something about it?


I was unable to get what you are asking.
Statutory declaration saying what?Unable to get PCC or About your character(that is what PCC is for)
May be coolmohsin4u is the right guy.

Have you tried contacting him?


----------



## terminator1

if these guys are deducting points what will happen to 60 pointers,.... they invited around 400-450 in the 15th july round... what will happen to those guys... God i need your help... :-(


----------



## kmann

Chetu said:


> Congrats to all those who got their grants today
> 
> 
> 
> I am done with Medicals and pcc even before a CO is allotted . I have applied for visa and uploaded all docs . But stuck at what to upload for health documents in the visa app. I thought the Medicals will be uploaded by the medical Center and we need not do anything in that regard. Please advise experts.
> 
> Sent from my iPotato.


I assume you are talking about "Evidence of Health". you dnt have to upload anything under that.Once CO is allocated he will automatically clear that, so nothing to worry.

also, Please update your signature refelecting correct application timelines :confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Minhas

eiffel20010416 said:


> Dears,
> I´new in this forum, and I have a very tough issue here. Since I can not provide a PCC from some country, I was requested by VO to provide a statutory declaration instead.
> 
> While unfortunately I found a similar case in this forum from coolmohsin4u, it took him almost one yeat to get visa granted.
> 
> Does anybody know something about it?


I have also been requested to provide PCC for a country that I have stayed for 213 days in last 10 years (213 days are not 12 months at all). Now I am also not in a position to obtain PCC for that country because it will take ages.

Can anybody advise if I should tell the case officer that I have lived there for less then 12 months or simply follow the instructions and make my life miserable?


----------



## kmann

terminator1 said:


> if these guys are deducting points what will happen to 60 pointers,.... they invited around 400-450 in the 15th july round... what will happen to those guys... God i need your help... :-(


GOD will help them and hopefully all of them will get grant........My best wishes are with you guys  I can understand the pain you guys must be going thru 

Hope for the best and have faith in GOD :angel:


----------



## Gandhara

sylvia_australia said:


> For university lecturer they only need graduation. So no worries dear.
> 
> In my case they access only my graduation did not access my master degree.
> So go ahead


do you mean diac will only consider my bachelor equivalent qualifications although vettassess considered my PhD?


----------



## itisme

P1234 said:


> dear friend i have applied for pcc at passport seva kendra on 3-9-2013. I have completed inquiry at Local Police Thana on 20th and yet waiting to get it. .... I am sure I will get it on 4-10-2013. Please inform me your place so I can guide have u completed local inquiry....


Thanks a lot for responding buddy! I have PMed you. Please reply.


----------



## expatdude

Chetu said:


> Congrats to all those who got their grants today
> 
> 
> 
> I am done with Medicals and pcc even before a CO is allotted . I have applied for visa and uploaded all docs . But stuck at what to upload for health documents in the visa app. I thought the Medicals will be uploaded by the medical Center and we need not do anything in that regard. Please advise experts.
> 
> Sent from my iPotato.


Yes ur medical ll be uploaded by center but for PCC you have to upload your self.

Good luck


----------



## terminator1

kmann said:


> GOD will help them and hopefully all of them will get grant........My best wishes are with you guys  I can understand the pain you guys must be going thru
> 
> Hope for the best and have faith in GOD :angel:


thanks.. thanks much!


----------



## afr_k

Birender said:


> thanks bro you have been a great help.
> 
> Hoping things go well when it comes to me.


Hi Birender and others

If you are in a situation where the CO is asking your permission to correct you Invitation score so that it matches your assessed score, and if you are not going below 60 points, then in my personal opinion and experience you should accept his/her offer. We have seen two cases recently where the grants came. Grants came within an hour. 

I know this is tough, but i have been through this situation recently and i know the pain.

Hope this helps.

Please Note : this is my personal opinion.

Regards
Afr


----------



## sylvia_australia

Gandhara said:


> do you mean diac will only consider my bachelor equivalent qualifications although vettassess considered my PhD?


If you claim points for phd then you can not claim points for experience as its before phd. Then they only count your post phd experience


----------



## ahmedhasan

ramanj said:


> If the application is under security check, does CO informs the applicant about the same?[/QU
> 
> Hi Ramanj
> as per the CO email thru my agent that my visa approval was subject to a referral for further assessment and when I sked the agent what does it mean she told that they referred my case to the security check
> 
> so i dont feel that the CO inform you that your case is referred to a security check:juggle:


----------



## imugly

Hi all, 

just want to share this good news. I got the grant mail today at 3pm aus time. 

- 27 Sep: first time , CO contact and ask for more docs.
- 30 Sep: provided all requested docs
- 3 Oct: grant email received. 

I also want to confirm on old ACS format, CO had no question on it. Old ACS mentioned 8 years of experience and I claimed all 8 years. So who with old ACS should not worry ha

Cheers, 

Imugly


----------



## Birender

imugly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just want to share this good news. I got the grant mail today at 3pm aus time.
> 
> - 27 Sep: first time , CO contact and ask for more docs.
> - 30 Sep: provided all requested docs
> - 3 Oct: grant email received.
> 
> I also want to confirm on old ACS format, CO had no question on it. Old ACS mentioned 8 years of experience and I claimed all 8 years. So who with old ACS should not worry ha
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Imugly


How many total points you had??


----------



## Chemfuture

Firstly congratulations, to all the member who had their grant!!!

Dear Expat members, I have couple of queries regarding document to submitted for 190 visa application

I'm not able to provide the letter of employment from my office as my company policy does not allow to give a letter stating my duties either by the HR or my manager or my colleagues, but i do have Offer letters, pay slips and bank statements for all the years of experience, Is this sufficient.

There is request for evidence as family unit under my son's application tab. I'm not sure what evidence to submit as it request for a certified family tree

For the birth ceritificates, Can i submit my high school certificate as i dont have one.

And is form 80 compulsory, i dont see this as required document under the application tabs.

Thanks for your time in reading this and your replies.


----------



## kmann

imugly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just want to share this good news. I got the grant mail today at 3pm aus time.
> 
> - 27 Sep: first time , CO contact and ask for more docs.
> - 30 Sep: provided all requested docs
> - 3 Oct: grant email received.
> 
> I also want to confirm on old ACS format, CO had no question on it. Old ACS mentioned 8 years of experience and I claimed all 8 years. So who with old ACS should not worry ha
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Imugly


Cngratulations mate :tea::tea::tea: Good luck for ur journey ahead.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## imugly

Birender said:


> How many total points you had??


It shows on my signature. 60


----------



## kmann

Birender said:


> How many total points you had??


60 points i guess, its mentioned in signature. So good news and some relief to you bro  You will get the grant soon. :tea:


----------



## terminator1

i have noticed that its team 34, which deducts 2 years from one's work ex.


----------



## premchandjaladi

Guys please add your signature


----------



## Birender

imugly said:


> It shows on my signature. 60


Oh.. checked it from phone.. sorry..

Congrtas bro.. finally a good news..  

All the very best for your future..


----------



## Birender

kmann said:


> 60 points i guess, its mentioned in signature. So good news and some relief to you bro  You will get the grant soon. :tea:


Thanks bro.. wish u the same..  
Thanks for allnur support guys..  please keep showering the same..


----------



## Colombo

terminator1 said:


> if these guys are deducting points what will happen to 60 pointers,.... they invited around 400-450 in the 15th july round... what will happen to those guys... God i need your help... :-(


My dear Terminator1,

They have selected very few of them for pay the visa fee after that. 

As en example please visit "http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/"


Most of the people already granted.

Some have received there rejection explanations.

now if you really look in to this there are very very few people has left there.

that is Visa fee paid and no decision received.:tea:

where you and me personally belong in to 

Only thing that we can do is pray for the all mighty god to sail us safely.

Remove all the obstacles in our path for 189.

Hope you can understand the gravity of few of "sandwiched" us.

:humble::humble::humble:

Cheers

XXX


----------



## manubadboy

Chemfuture said:


> Firstly congratulations, to all the member who had their grant!!!
> 
> Dear Expat members, I have couple of queries regarding document to submitted for 190 visa application
> 
> I'm not able to provide the letter of employment from my office as my company policy does not allow to give a letter stating my duties either by the HR or my manager or my colleagues, but i do have Offer letters, pay slips and bank statements for all the years of experience, Is this sufficient.
> 
> There is request for evidence as family unit under my son's application tab. I'm not sure what evidence to submit as it request for a certified family tree
> 
> For the birth ceritificates, Can i submit my high school certificate as i dont have one.
> 
> And is form 80 compulsory, i dont see this as required document under the application tabs.
> 
> Thanks for your time in reading this and your replies.


Hi Chemfuture.. Welcome mate.. 
1. I am not too sure but I think you do require statement of duties.. Ask some colleague of yours if HR/manager is not possible.. I got it from one of my colleagues who was not even in my deptt.
2.I guess you can submit his birth certificate and a family photograph for family tree. 
3. Yes, you can use high school certificates for date of birth proof.
4. Yes form 80 is compulsory.. 

All the best mate.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Birender

terminator1 said:


> i have noticed that its team 34, which deducts 2 years from one's work ex.


What about garrying.. where this all started from.. ??


----------



## terminator1

Birender said:


> What about garrying.. where this all started from.. ??


we are not sure about garrying... garrying claimed partner's points, which we dont know whether he evaluated skills through ACS or the parter took IELTS exam... he dint provide clarity on that....its better to disregard garrying's case.


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> My dear Terminator1,
> 
> They have selected very few of them for pay the visa fee after that.
> 
> As en example please visit "http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/"
> 
> 
> Most of the people already granted.
> 
> Some have received there rejection explanations.
> 
> now if you really look in to this there are very very few people has left there.
> 
> that is Visa fee paid and no decision received.:tea:
> 
> where you and me personally belong in to
> 
> Only thing that we can do is pray for the all mighty god to sail us safely.
> 
> Remove all the obstacles in our path for 189.
> 
> Hope you can understand the gravity of few of "sandwiched" us.
> 
> :humble::humble::humble:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


what cheered me up are your :humble::humble::humble: smileys...
ya.. prayer is what required now... Moreover, the well wishers over here are a big support too. best wishes work like anything in my opinion.


----------



## Birender

islask said:


> No problem bro. Here is the extract for the ACS experience recog section. Rest all is generic text.
> 
> "The following employment after September 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 09/06 - 12/11 (5yrs 3mths)
> Position: XYZ Technical Consultant
> Employer: ABC Ltd.
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 12/11 - 03/13 (1yrs 3mths)
> Position: XYZ Technical Consultant
> Employer: ABC Ltd.
> Country: AUSTRALIA "


Bro i just noticed. You acs letter is in new format.. there is a deemed date..


----------



## imugly

Birender said:


> Thanks bro.. wish u the same..
> Thanks for allnur support guys..  please keep showering the same..


Hi, you all will get the grant soon. All the best...

Imugly


----------



## Steyn

oz_prrules said:


> Thank you so much GOD. Finally long journey come to an end. Got *Grant* Letter this evening. It was direct grant from my loving CO. But I am surprised they did not asked for VAC2 payment..!!! But i am sure they will ask for the payment soon or later... Thanks all the friends here...


Congrats mate 

Wanted to know about VAC2 payment. What is it all about?

Please excuse my ignorance


----------



## kmann

Steyn said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> Wanted to know about VAC2 payment. What is it all about?
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance


Secondary applicants aged 18 years or over who do not have functional English must pay a second instalment visa application charge (VAC) if they have not paid a second VAC for the visa.

This payment will entitle secondary applicants to English language tuition in Australia to enable them to achieve functional English language ability.

Functional English is sufficient English to cope with everyday situations and some work situations.

Applicants who are required to pay this charge will receive information about the Adult Migrant English Program (AMEP) and where they can receive tuition when their visa is granted.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Colombo

terminator1 said:


> what cheered me up are your :humble::humble::humble: smileys...
> ya.. prayer is what required now... Moreover, the well wishers over here are a big support too. best wishes work like anything in my opinion.


You are spot-on young man....

The other main thing that I have to mention here is we are still floating... :fish:

As long as the boat is not sinking, hell yeah.... we are safe...

Just hold tight and keep praying....

*I have a pretty good faith that we will be able to see fire works over the Sydney-Barbour bridge very very soon.....!!!!!*


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## muralimailbox

Vic2013 said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> I have received the grant today !!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> *September 1, 2013*
> 
> Total time taken from date of visa application : 2 months and 3 days!!!
> 
> Thanks to Lord Almighty!
> 
> And thank you one and all for your help! Remember us in your prayers and my best wishes to all!


Congrats.......:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations for all who received the grants and CO allocations today. :tea: :tea::drum::drum:. It was a real rough day at office and couldn't log to forum..... I seriously missed you guys today.. Forum has become family now...:lalala: :lalala::music::grouphug:


----------



## AM

keep us posted  biting nails


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> You are spot-on young man....
> 
> The other main thing that I have to mention here is we are still floating... :fish:
> 
> As long as the boat is not sinking, hell yeah.... we are safe...
> 
> Just hold tight and keep praying....
> 
> *I have a pretty good faith that we will be able to see fire works over the Sydney-Barbour bridge very very soon.....!!!!!*
> 
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


you are a great motivator... colombo: you are my man.


----------



## mithu93ku

oz_prrules said:


> Thank you so much GOD. Finally long journey come to an end. Got *Grant* Letter this evening. It was direct grant from my loving CO. But I am surprised they did not asked for VAC2 payment..!!! But i am sure they will ask for the payment soon or later... Thanks all the friends here...


Congrats *oz_prrules*! :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## expatdude

oz_prrules said:


> Thank you so much GOD. Finally long journey come to an end. Got Grant Letter this evening. It was direct grant from my loving CO. But I am surprised they did not asked for VAC2 payment..!!! But i am sure they will ask for the payment soon or later... Thanks all the friends here...


Great n congrats enjoy I rec today too. Did u say them abt vac2 dat u ll pay.


----------



## Vandna

Thanks to everyone here is my time line
Acs approved on 10 july
Nsw ss 11july 
Ack ss 15 july
Invitation frm nsw EOI 6 aug
Co 23 sep
Document submission same day 23 sep
Grant letter 3 oct
Good luck everyone. Stay happy and blessed


----------



## felix2020

Hi everyone ! I have lodged my 190 application on 24th Sept and I am onshore. 

Is there any chance of getting CO next week ?


----------



## erbash

gtaark said:


> I am not sure.
> 
> Seniors advice??


gtaark you are a senior too  Here is a link of general high risk countries. It is may not be the one used by DIAC. This will give you a general idea.

INSI


----------



## oz_prrules

expatdude said:


> Great n congrats enjoy I rec today too. Did u say them abt vac2 dat u ll pay.


I am not gonna say anything to them.. If they ask i am happy to pay...


----------



## Firetoy

imugly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just want to share this good news. I got the grant mail today at 3pm aus time.
> 
> - 27 Sep: first time , CO contact and ask for more docs.
> - 30 Sep: provided all requested docs
> - 3 Oct: grant email received.
> 
> I also want to confirm on old ACS format, CO had no question on it. Old ACS mentioned 8 years of experience and I claimed all 8 years. So who with old ACS should not worry ha
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Imugly


Congratulationsss. What a relief, huh?


----------



## raj1987

Hi guys I am a silent observer of this forum and its of indeed great help. It does boost everyone emotionally! I finally got my Grant yesterday around 0500 PM. 

Here is my timeline.

professional assessmen February 2013
EOI and SA SS 19 July 2013
Invitation 26 August 2013
Evisa lodged 31 august
Medicals, PCC and Documents uploaded 9 September
Direct Grant 03 October

Sa ss processing time: 1 month and 7 days
Visa processing: 33 days 

To all that are still waiting... Be patient and keep your faith in Him. Good luck on your journey and see you all in Australia


----------



## alihasan

raj1987 said:


> Hi guys I am a silent observer of this forum and its of indeed great help. It does boost everyone emotionally! I finally got my Grant yesterday around 0500 PM.
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> professional assessmen February 2013
> EOI and SA SS 19 July 2013
> Invitation 26 August 2013
> Evisa lodged 31 august
> Medicals, PCC and Documents uploaded 9 September
> Direct Grant 03 October
> 
> Sa ss processing time: 1 month and 7 days
> Visa processing: 33 days
> 
> To all that are still waiting... Be patient and keep your faith in Him. Good luck on your journey and see you all in Australia


Really fast. What are your co initials?


----------



## smtouseef

raj1987 said:


> Hi guys I am a silent observer of this forum and its of indeed great help. It does boost everyone emotionally! I finally got my Grant yesterday around 0500 PM.
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> professional assessmen February 2013
> EOI and SA SS 19 July 2013
> Invitation 26 August 2013
> Evisa lodged 31 august
> Medicals, PCC and Documents uploaded 9 September
> Direct Grant 03 October
> 
> Sa ss processing time: 1 month and 7 days
> Visa processing: 33 days
> 
> To all that are still waiting... Be patient and keep your faith in Him. Good luck on your journey and see you all in Australia


Congrats


----------



## raj1987

It is adelaide i believe AC


----------



## raj1987

I was quite surprised as well how quick it was.


----------



## alihasan

raj1987 said:


> It is adelaide i believe AC


Congratulations mate.


----------



## imugly

Thanks Firetoy, your mail will come soon.


----------



## expatdude

oz_prrules said:


> I am not gonna say anything to them.. If they ask i am happy to pay...


That's sound not bad. But my question is that when u hv to provide docs did u tell them for vac2 instead of ielts.

Keep us posted sound interesting that diac has missed something a benefit to u


----------



## Birender

Colombo said:


> You are spot-on young man....
> 
> The other main thing that I have to mention here is we are still floating... :fish:
> 
> As long as the boat is not sinking, hell yeah.... we are safe...
> 
> Just hold tight and keep praying....
> 
> I have a pretty good faith that we will be able to see fire works over the Sydney-Barbour bridge very very soon.....!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


 thank u columbo


----------



## oz_prrules

expatdude said:


> That's sound not bad. But my question is that when u hv to provide docs did u tell them for vac2 instead of ielts.
> 
> Keep us posted sound interesting that diac has missed something a benefit to u


Dude it was a direct GRANT. No one contacted me for any document. I have uploaded every thing upfront....


----------



## premchandjaladi

raj1987 said:


> Hi guys I am a silent observer of this forum and its of indeed great help. It does boost everyone emotionally! I finally got my Grant yesterday around 0500 PM.
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> professional assessmen February 2013
> EOI and SA SS 19 July 2013
> Invitation 26 August 2013
> Evisa lodged 31 august
> Medicals, PCC and Documents uploaded 9 September
> Direct Grant 03 October
> 
> Sa ss processing time: 1 month and 7 days
> Visa processing: 33 days
> 
> To all that are still waiting... Be patient and keep your faith in Him. Good luck on your journey and see you all in Australia


Congrats raj can give. Details abt co lite which team and their initials
Thanks


----------



## Sunlight11

batels said:


> Is that "normal" ?
> I'll have to attach evidence for my previous work places,de-facto proof papers,
> the form 80,police thingy and the medicals.


If you are claiming points on those work experiences, then yes you've to provide either of payslip, tax docs or salary deposits along with Reference letters.


----------



## green_apple

imugly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just want to share this good news. I got the grant mail today at 3pm aus time.
> 
> - 27 Sep: first time , CO contact and ask for more docs.
> - 30 Sep: provided all requested docs
> - 3 Oct: grant email received.
> 
> I also want to confirm on old ACS format, CO had no question on it. Old ACS mentioned 8 years of experience and I claimed all 8 years. So who with old ACS should not worry ha
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Imugly


Congratulations imugly!!! Wish you all the best for a new journey!


----------



## s_agrasen

*October 2013 189/190 VISA Application*

Hello Everyone, 

I have gone through various threads of this forum and found that people applying for VISA having month wise thread.

Let us keep this flow continue with people who are applying to visa in October 2013 for 189/190.

Let me introduce myself, I have got approval for South Australia State Sponsership and applying my VISA in DIAC this week. 

Does anyone has checklist of documents needed to submit to DIAC when we apply for VISA. My wife and child with accompny me in SA SS migration.


----------



## manubadboy

raj1987 said:


> Hi guys I am a silent observer of this forum and its of indeed great help. It does boost everyone emotionally! I finally got my Grant yesterday around 0500 PM.
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> professional assessmen February 2013
> EOI and SA SS 19 July 2013
> Invitation 26 August 2013
> Evisa lodged 31 august
> Medicals, PCC and Documents uploaded 9 September
> Direct Grant 03 October
> 
> Sa ss processing time: 1 month and 7 days
> Visa processing: 33 days
> 
> To all that are still waiting... Be patient and keep your faith in Him. Good luck on your journey and see you all in Australia


Congratulations Raj.. All the best mate lane:
Are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> He charges in several steps. I have paid him when lodging the application. The final payment is charged with medical. I told him indirectly that I am willing to pay that now if he allows me to do medical. :ballchain: But still he says DIAC's advice is to wait till CO asks for medical. :fencing: I browsed it but as per my perusals there is no such requirement. :gossip: :crutch:
> 
> Oh.. god please give me a CO soon...:hail:


Hey ruchkal then you got nowhere to go.. I will pray you get a CO real soon.. And once you get the visa, kick the nuts out of your Agent for me..:boxing:


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Hi everyone ! I have lodged my 190 application on 24th Sept and I am onshore.
> 
> Is there any chance of getting CO next week ?


Hi felix.. Buddy as per the rules CO will be allocated within 5 weeks of your visa lodgement whether you are onshore or Offshore, but you might get a speedy grant because you are onshore
I have seen a few onshore applicant getting direct grant in 30days:eyebrows:


----------



## balajism

Absolutely confused now :'(

Called DIAC this morning, and was told 'it's being processed, takes 12 months, bye'. That's it, no personal details asked! After a wait time of 15 mins.   

Called them again, this time was much better - gave my personal details and was advised I have a CO, but details cannot be given. But when I asked them when I was allocated a CO, she said 30th September! I was told that date was 12th Sept when I called them last week!!!!! 

Now I don't know what to believe or think anymore. Crushed.


----------



## amitso

Vandna said:


> Thanks to everyone here is my time line
> Acs approved on 10 july
> Nsw ss 11july
> Ack ss 15 july
> Invitation frm nsw EOI 6 aug
> Co 23 sep
> Document submission same day 23 sep
> Grant letter 3 oct
> Good luck everyone. Stay happy and blessed


Congratulations..!!

From which team your CO was?


----------



## baba18

Chemfuture said:


> Firstly congratulations, to all the member who had their grant!!!
> 
> Dear Expat members, I have couple of queries regarding document to submitted for 190 visa application
> 
> I'm not able to provide the letter of employment from my office as my company policy does not allow to give a letter stating my duties either by the HR or my manager or my colleagues, but i do have Offer letters, pay slips and bank statements for all the years of experience, Is this sufficient.
> 
> There is request for evidence as family unit under my son's application tab. I'm not sure what evidence to submit as it request for a certified family tree
> 
> For the birth ceritificates, Can i submit my high school certificate as i dont have one.
> 
> And is form 80 compulsory, i dont see this as required document under the application tabs.
> 
> Thanks for your time in reading this and your replies.


1. Statutory declaration with statement of duties.(you can get the format from the net)
2.Birth Certificate. (includes parents names) 
3. High school certificates for date of birth proof.
4. Yes form 80 is compulsory.


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> Hey ruchkal then you got nowhere to go.. I will pray you get a CO real soon.. And once you get the visa, kick the nuts out of your Agent for me..:boxing:



Thank you Manubadboy praying for me.... Now only god can help me... Yea.. I feel like slapping him... :boxing::boxing: But what to do.. God will do the right thing at right time... :confused2::confused2:


----------



## sandhuaman

congrats raj:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## fkanyako

Hello guys...
I have a bachelor degree in Aerospace Engineering and currently doing my masters of mechanical engineering while working as a research assistance oversea. I already hold the subclass 476 visa, I want to know since I do not have up to 3yrs industry or work experience will I get positive assessment from EA for professional Engineer ? I have 8s in all IELTS band scores so does this qualify me to apply for subclass 189 or 190 ?

my subclass 476 is expiring soon..PLZ let me know if I should go ahead with my assessment and application.

Many thanks


----------



## anshuashu

Last working day of d week..hope it brings many grants!! Eagerly waiting


----------



## aamirrehman

*Withdrawing 190 visa application and reapplying*

In a separate thread, I have mentioned a problem where I made a blunder of not including in my 190 visa application (applied 21st June 2013, not granted yet) my aunt (Widow, no child) living with me since last few years and completely dependent on me.

I have made this horrible mistake on the advice of my migration agent as he suggested that including her will increase the risk of the visa application (medicals etc). Infact, now I regret doing this but it is totally based on ignorance and not intentional. Now I realize that I should have consulted other sources (specially this forum) before proceeding ahead. Also, I have checked at DIAC website (Including family members) that other dependents cannot be added in visa application after it is being lodged.

Based on the above, I am thinking of the following course of action. Will be extremely appreciative of your feedback on the following action plan and queries highlighted (in bold) underneath, 

1) Withdraw current 190 visa Application

*What can be the Withdrawal reason? I understand that I need to clearly disclose the situation but not sure how? Can I submit a declaration now or with new Visa Application admitting this mistake? Will appreciate your suggestions please.*

2) Filling a new EOI with 190 visa type and applying for a new state sponsorship for ICT project manager (I applied for WA earlier and not sure whether they will nominate me or not again)

*Can WA nominate me again if I apply with the new EOI or the old EOI can be reused?*
 *Do I need to submit some declaration at the time of applying notifying the above mistake?*

3) Lodge new Visa Application (assuming that I am nominated).

*How do I inform of the earlier mistake. Will a declaration work?*
*What proofs I need to submit to prove that my aunt is really dependent upon me?*

Really needing your advice and help of all members out here.

Thanking you all for your support.


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Thank you Manubadboy praying for me.... Now only god can help me... Yea.. I feel like slapping him... :boxing::boxing: But what to do.. God will do the right thing at right time... :confused2::confused2:


Dont worry my friend.. Everything will work out well.. Very soon you will be flying to Auslane:


----------



## roposh

So the 5th week starts today


----------



## manubadboy

roposh said:


> So the 5th week starts today


All the best my friend..:fingerscrossed:
You will be assigned a CO by Tuesday


----------



## Blue Bird

Hi,
How much time South Australia takes for state nomination? When you have applied for and when you have received nomination? Your category please.


----------



## Blue Bird

sorry one thing more, your visa subclass as well.


----------



## Chemfuture

manubadboy said:


> Hi Chemfuture.. Welcome mate..
> 1. I am not too sure but I think you do require statement of duties.. Ask some colleague of yours if HR/manager is not possible.. I got it from one of my colleagues who was not even in my deptt.
> 2.I guess you can submit his birth certificate and a family photograph for family tree.
> 3. Yes, you can use high school certificates for date of birth proof.
> 4. Yes form 80 is compulsory..
> 
> All the best mate.. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks dear for the clarification


----------



## Chemfuture

baba18 said:


> 1. Statutory declaration with statement of duties.(you can get the format from the net)
> 2.Birth Certificate. (includes parents names)
> 3. High school certificates for date of birth proof.
> 4. Yes form 80 is compulsory.


Thanks! baba18


----------



## roposh

manubadboy said:


> All the best my friend..:fingerscrossed:
> You will be assigned a CO by Tuesday


Thanks for the wishes, mate!
Wishing you a speedy grant, too


----------



## manubadboy

Guys I just had a chat with one of my friends who has also lodged his Visa. He had a doubt.. He has a total experience of 5+ years and he has shown the same in EOI as well. His experience in on of the companies is such that he was an Assistant engineer till Nov 09 and in Dec 09 he became Engineer. There was a gap of 45 days and he had to sit at home during that period and while submitting EOI he did not omit that period. His experience letter does not says he left the organization it just says that he was working Asst Engg till Nov 09 and Engineer from Dec 09. *Now the thing is should he send anything to the CO stating that there was this gap of 45 days?* His experience would be still 5 years and 1 day on the day he lodged his Visa.. *Or Should he leave it as it is?*


----------



## ruchkal

roposh said:


> So the 5th week starts today


Same here roposh... Hope god will listen to our prayers..... ray2:ray2:


----------



## s_agrasen

Blue Bird said:


> sorry one thing more, your visa subclass as well.


Hi, 

it took almost 7 weeks for state nomination. 

for SA SS related question and answers, i can suggest you to follow this thread.....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...168-south-australia-state-sponsorship-88.html

i am sure, your all questions will be answered here.


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> Dont worry my friend.. Everything will work out well.. Very soon you will be flying to Auslane:


Thank you for being with me manudaboy... If our grant is dragged till their X'mas holidays, it will be a nightmare. I asked from a friend, he said that X'mas holiday is starting on 20th Dec to 3rd Jan. And most of the people take their annual leave on January since schools are also on vacation..

Dear god, give me and my friends the grant before December...


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Thank you for being with me manudaboy... If our grant is dragged till their X'mas holidays, it will be a nightmare. I asked from a friend, he said that X'mas holiday is starting on 20th Dec to 3rd Jan. And most of the people take their annual leave on January since schools are also on vacation..
> 
> Dear god, give me and my friends the grant before December...


It wont be dragged that far my friend.. Have faith in the almighty.. We will get it before November:fingerscrossed::yoI like to be positiveop2

You just be ready to get PCC and Medicals done.. In fact if you can get it then get your PCC done at least.. Upload it when CO is assigned..


----------



## premchandjaladi

manubadboy said:


> Guys I just had a chat with one of my friends who has also lodged his Visa. He had a doubt.. He has a total experience of 5+ years and he has shown the same in EOI as well. His experience in on of the companies is such that he was an Assistant engineer till Nov 09 and in Dec 09 he became Engineer. There was a gap of 45 days and he had to sit at home during that period and while submitting EOI he did not omit that period. His experience letter does not says he left the organization it just says that he was working Asst Engg till Nov 09 and Engineer from Dec 09. *Now the thing is should he send anything to the CO stating that there was this gap of 45 days?* His experience would be still 5 years and 1 day on the day he lodged his Visa.. *Or Should he leave it as it is?*


Did he work for the same company. 
Doea the letter shows the date or just month and year.
What does ACS Assesment says.acs Assesment is enough. 

If he is in the same company and works full time then no problem if he is a casual or part time employee then it may be a concern. If ACS or Assesment body who assessed his experience certified as 5 years he is on safe side and this issue can be ignored

I don't think this is issue.


----------



## akshay1229

fkanyako said:


> Hello guys...
> I have a bachelor degree in Aerospace Engineering and currently doing my masters of mechanical engineering while working as a research assistance oversea. I already hold the subclass 476 visa, I want to know since I do not have up to 3yrs industry or work experience will I get positive assessment from EA for professional Engineer ? I have 8s in all IELTS band scores so does this qualify me to apply for subclass 189 or 190 ?
> 
> my subclass 476 is expiring soon..PLZ let me know if I should go ahead with my assessment and application.
> 
> Many thanks


For EA, you don't need to go for experience assessment..just go for education (degree) assessment..I did so...


----------



## manubadboy

premchandjaladi said:


> Did he work for the same company.
> Doea the letter shows the date or just month and year.
> What does ACS Assesment says.acs Assesment is enough.
> 
> If he is in the same company and works full time then no problem if he is a casual or part time employee then it may be a concern. If ACS or Assesment body who assessed his experience certified as 5 years he is on safe side and this issue can be ignored
> 
> I don't think this is issue.


Hi Prem.. His assessment was through Engineers Australia.. They dont assess the experience just the 3 career episodes.. He worked for the same company and was a full time employee..
The letter only shows the month and not the exact date..


----------



## The Shobra

Any grants or CO today?
I think it is onther gloomy day


----------



## harshaldesai

Any Aug mid applicants recd any response or CO?

We applied in mid August and yet nothing


----------



## akshay1229

balajism said:


> Absolutely confused now :'(
> 
> Called DIAC this morning, and was told 'it's being processed, takes 12 months, bye'. That's it, no personal details asked! After a wait time of 15 mins.
> 
> Called them again, this time was much better - gave my personal details and was advised I have a CO, but details cannot be given. But when I asked them when I was allocated a CO, she said 30th September! I was told that date was 12th Sept when I called them last week!!!!!
> 
> Now I don't know what to believe or think anymore. Crushed.


I wanna advise you (if you like it, follow else throw into nearest sea or ocean)..

Don't be panic, let them do..every case is unique...I believe that its too frustrating...but keeping patience is good idea...don't call now... I m also in 10 week...called diac twice...once for co allocation and second was other confusion...just wait mate...

Don't mind...loosing patience won't help you...

Good luck for earliest grant..


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> It wont be dragged that far my friend.. Have faith in the almighty.. We will get it before November:fingerscrossed::yoI like to be positiveop2
> 
> You just be ready to get PCC and Medicals done.. In fact if you can get it then get your PCC done at least.. Upload it when CO is assigned..


I also hope so manudaboy... My birthday is on 5th November. I would be very delighted if I can get my grant by that time..

I got my PCC and gave that to my agent weirdo.. He told me that he will upload that upon agents request... :eek2:.. So, CO is my only hope now...

You will get a direct grant soon manudaboy... Lets hope and pray for the best.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## srikar

ambproject said:


> there is one applicant raj77 applied on 31st august and got grant amazing na
> i try to check me online status but command said service unavailable pls try later


Man he is for 190,he got it in expected time frame,nothing amazing.


----------



## sourabh_acumen

I got my Visa Grant Today eace:

Thanks everybody for your help and support.


----------



## ruchkal

sourabh_acumen said:


> I got my Visa Grant Today eace:
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help and support.


Wow.. Congratulations. :cheer2::cheer2:lane:.. Happy for you.... All the very best for your future...


----------



## leonine4eva

Another one to join the gang.. and Iam sooper disappointed 

ariyawansha81 and ram2013, you guys are like a model of patience!! waiting since July!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AM

there are 2 more to join (not from this forum though) for team 8.


----------



## premchandjaladi

manubadboy said:


> Hi Prem.. His assessment was through Engineers Australia.. They dont assess the experience just the 3 career episodes.. He worked for the same company and was a full time employee..
> The letter only shows the month and not the exact date..


Then ask him to relax and nothing to worry. As he worked for the same company and that too full time so not a problem.
Hope this answers your concern


----------



## premchandjaladi

sourabh_acumen said:


> I got my Visa Grant Today eace:
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help and support.


Congrats mate 
May what addl documents requested


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Congrats to everyone who received their grants in the last one week

Wish you all the success mates. Have a blast this weekend


----------



## AM

me too in 190. applied on 29th. no contact from CO.


----------



## sourabh_acumen

premchandjaladi said:


> Congrats mate
> May what addl documents requested


Form 80 for me & wife
Any other document for proof of relationship. I provided House lease document & marriage photograph.
Wife AFP. I dont know why case officer asked AFP while her stay in australia was less than 12 months


----------



## srikar

aravindhmohan said:


> me too in 190. applied on 29th. no contact from CO.


Hi Aravind,

Sit tight you will get it sooner than later.the diff will be a week here and there.


----------



## abby0910

Completed my medicals yesterday. Hoping it won't get auto referred.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## leonine4eva

srikar said:


> Hi Aravind,
> 
> Sit tight you will get it sooner than later.the diff will be a week here and there.


Iam a day earlier to Arvindh (28th Aug), n our app's are with the same team (team 8) .... n I just find out they are the slowest team ever :doh: ...... just wen I think Iam there :mad2: :yell:


----------



## AM

Monday is a govt holiday  Departmental Offices.
need to wait until tuesday to hear something


----------



## AM

Monday is a govt holiday  Departmental Offices.
need to wait until tuesday to hear something


----------



## AM

Monday is a govt holiday  Departmental Offices.
need to wait until tuesday to hear something


----------



## leonine4eva

aravindhmohan said:


> Monday is a govt holiday  Departmental Offices.
> need to wait until tuesday to hear something


getting better every minute :frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## premchandjaladi

aravindhmohan said:


> Monday is a govt holiday  Departmental Offices.
> need to wait until tuesday to hear something


No it's not govt holiday. It's labour day only in 3 states NSW, QL, SA


----------



## akshay1229

premchandjaladi said:


> No it's not govt holiday. It's labour day only in 3 states


Skillselect comes under Adelaide jurisdiction...so its holiday...loong weekend...enjoy...


----------



## tanbd

ambproject said:


> there is one applicant raj77 applied on 31st august and got grant amazing na
> i try to check me online status but command said service unavailable pls try later


Hi Amb, 

How are you mate??? Any updates getting a CO yet??? 

Which Raj u r talking about? Is it the same Raj who got SA SS in the same week like us.


----------



## kmann

Vandna said:


> Thanks to everyone here is my time line
> Acs approved on 10 july
> Nsw ss 11july
> Ack ss 15 july
> Invitation frm nsw EOI 6 aug
> Co 23 sep
> Document submission same day 23 sep
> Grant letter 3 oct
> Good luck everyone. Stay happy and blessed


cngratzzzz Vandna  Best wishes for your future


----------



## kmann

raj1987 said:


> Hi guys I am a silent observer of this forum and its of indeed great help. It does boost everyone emotionally! I finally got my Grant yesterday around 0500 PM.
> 
> Here is my timeline.
> 
> professional assessmen February 2013
> EOI and SA SS 19 July 2013
> Invitation 26 August 2013
> Evisa lodged 31 august
> Medicals, PCC and Documents uploaded 9 September
> Direct Grant 03 October
> 
> Sa ss processing time: 1 month and 7 days
> Visa processing: 33 days
> 
> To all that are still waiting... Be patient and keep your faith in Him. Good luck on your journey and see you all in Australia


Many Cngratlationssssss Raj  All the best for ur journey ahead


----------



## kmann

sourabh_acumen said:


> I got my Visa Grant Today eace:
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help and support.


cngratzzz bro :second::second::second: and Good luck

Ah my 500th post sweet


----------



## anshuashu

Dear seniors ( Mithu, Vijay, Incriding, Rocky, Rahul, expatdude, ruchkal)

plz predict my grant as m very much frustrated.its been 2 mnths n 2 weeks of my visa lodgmnt n 1 mnth 2 weeks of CO allocation..cant wait anymore.patience is killing meeee....hope ur predictions brings a little hope.


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> Hi Amb,
> 
> How are you mate??? Any updates getting a CO yet???
> 
> Which Raj u r talking about? Is it the same Raj who got SA SS in the same week like us.


Hi tanbd and Amb,

Yes, It is the same. He got earlier as he is onshore applicant.


----------



## kmann

anshuashu said:


> Dear seniors ( Mithu, Vijay, Incriding, Rocky, Rahul, expatdude, ruchkal)
> 
> plz predict my grant as m very much frustrated.its been 2 mnths n 2 weeks of my visa lodgmnt n 1 mnth 2 weeks of CO allocation..cant wait anymore.patience is killing meeee....hope ur predictions brings a little hope.


Did u try mailing your CO asking for status update !!!


----------



## sandhuaman

today got first contact from co by mail

from team gsm 2 adealide 

intials cs


----------



## kmann

roposh said:


> So the 5th week starts today


All the best bro  My best wishes with you .....May you get ur grant soon.


----------



## kmann

All the best to everyone who is expecting CO this week or by next week.....


----------



## kmann

sandhuaman said:


> today got first contact from co by mail
> 
> from team gsm 2 adealide
> 
> intials cs


Cngratzzzz mate  Was it a CO allocation mail or CO requested some docs ?


----------



## Amar81

anshuashu said:


> Dear seniors ( Mithu, Vijay, Incriding, Rocky, Rahul, expatdude, ruchkal)
> 
> plz predict my grant as m very much frustrated.its been 2 mnths n 2 weeks of my visa lodgmnt n 1 mnth 2 weeks of CO allocation..cant wait anymore.patience is killing meeee....hope ur predictions brings a little hope.


Hi All,

I am in similar position .... I lodged 190 visa 17/07/13 and it's been 2 months n 3 weeks almost ..... With everyday the frustration n wait is just demoralising...... 
Please predict When will this Gloom Disappear .......

Seniors please tell 
what should I write in email to CO on Monday as after recieving addt docs on 17/9 he has emailed acknowledgement but nothing ever since ..


----------



## kmann

Amar81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in similar position .... I lodged 190 visa 17/07/13 and it's been 2 months n 3 weeks almost ..... With everyday the frustration n wait is just demoralising......
> Please predict When will this Gloom Disappear .......
> 
> Seniors please tell
> what should I write in email to CO on Monday as after recieving addt docs on 17/9 he has emailed acknowledgement but nothing ever since ..


you can try mailing him asking status update on your case and whether he requires additional docs for processing or not.


----------



## sandhuaman

kmann said:


> Cngratzzzz mate  Was it a CO allocation mail or CO requested some docs ?



just co allocation mail

no document pending


----------



## sandhuaman

got co mail today 

gsm team 2 adelide 

intialn cs 

no document pending


----------



## ruchkal

kmann said:


> All the best to everyone who is expecting CO this week or by next week.....


Thank you Karan. This week is over now.. Unfortunately monday (07 Oct) is a holiday in Oz... We have to hear about CO allocations on Tuesday (08 Oct) onwards... 

Hope god will listen to our prayers...ray:ray:ray::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## ruchkal

sandhuaman said:


> today got first contact from co by mail
> 
> from team gsm 2 adealide
> 
> intials cs


Congratulations... Hope you will get your grant soon..... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## anshuashu

kmann said:


> Did u try mailing your CO asking for status update !!!


yes i mailed her asking d status n d rply was " ur docs are being verified..gve me sometime".....time time hw much more time she needs ....:scared::noidea:


----------



## Vijay24

anshuashu said:


> Dear seniors ( Mithu, Vijay, Incriding, Rocky, Rahul, expatdude, ruchkal)
> 
> plz predict my grant as m very much frustrated.its been 2 mnths n 2 weeks of my visa lodgmnt n 1 mnth 2 weeks of CO allocation..cant wait anymore.patience is killing meeee....hope ur predictions brings a little hope.


Don't worry. If all the documents are fine and CO has verified it, you may get by next weekend! Maybe CO are verifying all your documents, that is taking time.


----------



## ruchkal

anshuashu said:


> Dear seniors ( Mithu, Vijay, Incriding, Rocky, Rahul, expatdude, ruchkal)
> 
> plz predict my grant as m very much frustrated.its been 2 mnths n 2 weeks of my visa lodgmnt n 1 mnth 2 weeks of CO allocation..cant wait anymore.patience is killing meeee....hope ur predictions brings a little hope.


Dear anshuashu,

Don't worry mate.. You will get your grant soon... Hopefully in next week.. You are always in our prayers.. Don't lose hope...


----------



## srikar

sandhuaman said:


> got co mail today
> 
> gsm team 2 adelide
> 
> intialn cs
> 
> no document pending


Why have you got a mail when there is no doc pending?
Was it a casual mail saying that you are allocated a CO?Never heard of such mail till now.


----------



## anshuashu

Thanx a lott Vijay n Ruchkal...may coming week brings lots of happiness n vijay C u soon in perth :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ariyawansha81

leonine4eva said:


> Another one to join the gang.. and Iam sooper disappointed
> 
> ariyawansha81 and ram2013, you guys are like a model of patience!! waiting since July!!!!!!!!!!!


:confused2::confused2::confused2:

Without wait and see what else we can do friend... :eyebrows:

will pray for boosting adelaid team 8. Hope we all get grant letter by next week.


----------



## Vijay24

anshuashu said:


> Thanx a lott Vijay n Ruchkal...may coming week brings lots of happiness n vijay C u soon in perth :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



Just noticed that you also applied to WA. Nice! See you soon in Perth


----------



## kmann

ruchkal said:


> Thank you Karan. This week is over now.. Unfortunately monday (07 Oct) is a holiday in Oz... We have to hear about CO allocations on Tuesday (08 Oct) onwards...
> 
> Hope god will listen to our prayers...ray:ray:ray::grouphug::grouphug:


Dnt worry be next week you will have your CO allocated.......Best wishes with you


----------



## green_apple

Guys, have a nice weekend and good news will come next week


----------



## smtouseef

abby0910 said:


> Completed my medicals yesterday. Hoping it won't get auto referred.:fingerscrossed:


Hi, how much time did u spend for medial ? Any suggestions apart from what said in PM ? 

Regards


----------



## kmann

smtouseef said:


> Hi, how much time did u spend for medial ? Any suggestions apart from what said in PM ?
> 
> Regards


Medicals generally take 2-3 hours max


----------



## Luqman

Dear All, 

I will apply for VISA 190. I have exactly 60 points with SA sponsorship included. 
I have received Invitation last week. I have included my wife and a kid. My wife is pregnant and ETD is mid November for the 2nd child. I need to apply next week.I am in Pakistan and I have never been to Australia. 

1. I have only one company for which I am working since 10 May , 2007 ( 6 years and 4 months )
2. Reference letter/Job description letter from my employer for the complete duration i.e. 10 May 2007 to date. 
3. Bank statements from 2007 December 26 to date. 
4. Tax return certificates from 2007 to 2013. 
5. Salary Slips from August 2010 onward. for year 2007,2008,2009 data is not available on our online salary system.
6. Marriage certificate and birth certificates for me , my wife and the kid. 
7. ACS positive skill assessment
8. IELTS 7 overall and 6.5 in writing. 

Following are my questions

Missing bank statement for 6 month i.e. from May 2007 to December 2007 would make any trouble ? it is because when I joined the company I was on training and I did not open any account, I was based away from my city for training. I was getting salary in cash through my manager for 6 months only. 
When my 2nd child is born in mid November, would that be a problem ?
DIAC fee is a very big amount now, I don't want to take a risk of loosing money. 

Do you think my application is risky ?


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983

Hi everyone,

Just want to ask if CO after verifying all document submitted, he only emailed me to request PCC, then i only need to submit PCC right? Actually for my wife, we submit the master degree in English as english ability proof. If CO havent asked for ielts, then it meant he accept my wife's degree?

Thanks


----------



## kmann

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just want to ask if CO after verifying all document submitted, he only emailed me to request PCC, then i only need to submit PCC right? Actually for my wife, we submit the master degree in English as english ability proof. If CO havent asked for ielts, then it meant he accept my wife's degree?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you are correct. You only need to submit PCC. Had he required anything else, he would have asked you like he asked PCC. So dnt worry go ahead and share your PCC with him.


Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## sandhuaman

ya...just to inform that she will be on leave till 15 th oct and will be back by 18th oct...


----------



## ruchkal

kmann said:


> Dnt worry be next week you will have your CO allocated.......Best wishes with you


Thank you Karan for your wishes.... This waiting kills me, specially due to my horrible agent...:clock: :spy::spy:


----------



## roposh

Luqman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will apply for VISA 190. I have exactly 60 points with SA sponsorship included.
> I have received Invitation last week. I have included my wife and a kid. My wife is pregnant and ETD is mid November for the 2nd child. I need to apply next week.I am in Pakistan and I have never been to Australia.
> 
> 1. I have only one company for which I am working since 10 May , 2007 ( 6 years and 4 months )
> 2. Reference letter/Job description letter from my employer for the complete duration i.e. 10 May 2007 to date.
> 3. Bank statements from 2007 December 26 to date.
> 4. Tax return certificates from 2007 to 2013.
> 5. Salary Slips from August 2010 onward. for year 2007,2008,2009 data is not available on our online salary system.
> 6. Marriage certificate and birth certificates for me , my wife and the kid.
> 7. ACS positive skill assessment
> 8. IELTS 7 overall and 6.5 in writing.
> 
> Following are my questions
> 
> Missing bank statement for 6 month i.e. from May 2007 to December 2007 would make any trouble ? it is because when I joined the company I was on training and I did not open any account, I was based away from my city for training. I was getting salary in cash through my manager for 6 months only.
> 
> 
> *you have the option to simply not claim the points for first 6 months experience. it'll ease your nerve and i think won't have any impact on your points caluclation *
> 
> When my 2nd child is born in mid November, would that be a problem ?
> 
> *The birth of new child won't have any impact on your application. Once he/she is born then you'll have to inform your Case Officer about it and fill up some forms. In short, no problem.*
> 
> DIAC fee is a very big amount now, I don't want to take a risk of loosing money.
> 
> *Again as long as you are providing evidence for all the points that you are claiming, you are fine.*
> 
> Do you think my application is risky ?


*Any particular area that you think is risky? Otheriwse I dont see any problem. *


----------



## kmann

Luqman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will apply for VISA 190. I have exactly 60 points with SA sponsorship included.
> I have received Invitation last week. I have included my wife and a kid. My wife is pregnant and ETD is mid November for the 2nd child. I need to apply next week.I am in Pakistan and I have never been to Australia.
> 
> 1. I have only one company for which I am working since 10 May , 2007 ( 6 years and 4 months )
> 2. Reference letter/Job description letter from my employer for the complete duration i.e. 10 May 2007 to date.
> 3. Bank statements from 2007 December 26 to date.
> 4. Tax return certificates from 2007 to 2013.
> 5. Salary Slips from August 2010 onward. for year 2007,2008,2009 data is not available on our online salary system.
> 6. Marriage certificate and birth certificates for me , my wife and the kid.
> 7. ACS positive skill assessment
> 8. IELTS 7 overall and 6.5 in writing.
> 
> Following are my questions
> 
> Missing bank statement for 6 month i.e. from May 2007 to December 2007 would make any trouble ? it is because when I joined the company I was on training and I did not open any account, I was based away from my city for training. I was getting salary in cash through my manager for 6 months only.
> *I dnt think it should be any problem even if bank statements for some months are missing.You can provide tax docmnts for this period if you have to be on safer side*
> When my 2nd child is born in mid November, would that be a problem ?
> *No, it shoul not be a problem. You will be given time to submit your wife's medical after birth.*
> DIAC fee is a very big amount now, I don't want to take a risk of loosing money.
> 
> Do you think my application is risky ?


Pls find answers in RED


----------



## sandhuaman

srikar said:


> Why have you got a mail when there is no doc pending?
> Was it a casual mail saying that you are allocated a CO?Never heard of such mail till now.


ya...very true...just to inform that she will be on leave till 15th oct and will be back on 18th...


----------



## ruchkal

anshuashu said:


> Thanx a lott Vijay n Ruchkal...may coming week brings lots of happiness n vijay C u soon in perth :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thank you for your wish Anshuashu.. You will definitely get your grant soon.. This is my the beginning of my 5th week. I am waiting for a CO and your words are a real strength for me... 

Lets keep our fingers crossed for the grant and CO allocation... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sandhuaman

...guys ..howz adalaide team 2....her intials are LC


----------



## Firetoy

LIST OF THE WEEK
mohsinhere
Crosswind
Thanich CO ALLOCATED
Liz21
Kbounds
Ankitakharbanda
Sandhuaman CO ALLOCATED
Johnson No idea who this user is
Ani.pepe
tihor CO ALLOCATED
yamahaneo
kt2013 CO ALLOCATED
rahu CO ALLOCATED
solarik CO ALLOCATED
akk No idea who this user is
shyam CO ALLOCATED
wyn (wyn85) GRANTED (info not updated before)
andy2013 GRANTED (info not updated before)
amitgupte
aj34321
tracyv83 GRANTED
aravindhmohan TEAM ALLOCATED (I still think that your CO is already allocated, but you won't know till next week)

Well, I hope I will guess more next week! And good luck for the people who didn't get the CO yet!


----------



## ram2013

Amar81 said:


> Hi All, I am in similar position .... I lodged 190 visa 17/07/13 and it's been 2 months n 3 weeks almost ..... With everyday the frustration n wait is just demoralising...... Please predict When will this Gloom Disappear ....... Seniors please tell what should I write in email to CO on Monday as after recieving addt docs on 17/9 he has emailed acknowledgement but nothing ever since ..


Hi amar,

Have u been assigned to CO, if so which team?

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Ani.pepe

Hello All,

Finally Good news!!! I have got my grant today. I just cant believe it. I was hoping ( and kept telling Tohor ) that We would get our Grant only by next week.

Thanks to this forum, and aravind, Mroks, Desitadka, Gtaark, andy10, Rocky, adc14, lloydcastillo , dharmesh ...

Special thanks to Baba18 for all your help.

Take care and wish everyone a speedy grant. zippy , baba, Tihor, aravindh and Mitesh hope you get your grants soon.

Ani


----------



## Ani.pepe

Hello All,

Finally Good news!!! I have got my grant today. I just cant believe it. I was hoping ( and kept telling Tohor ) that We would get our Grant only by next week.

Thanks to this forum, and aravind, Mroks, Desitadka, Gtaark, andy10, Rocky, adc14, lloydcastillo , dharmesh ...

Special thanks to Baba18 for all your help.

Take care and wish everyone a speedy grant. zippy , baba, Tihor, aravindh and Mitesh hope you get your grants soon.

Ani


----------



## kmann

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Good news!!! I have got my grant today. I just cant believe it. I was hoping ( and kept telling Tohor ) that We would get our Grant only by next week.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, and aravind, Mroks, Desitadka, Gtaark, andy10, Rocky, adc14, lloydcastillo , dharmesh ...
> 
> Special thanks to Baba18 for all your help.
> 
> Take care and wish everyone a speedy grant. zippy , baba, Tihor, aravindh and Mitesh hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Ani


cngratsssss buddy  Party hard and have fun..........All the best for ur future :amen:

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Ani.pepe

Firetoy said:


> LIST OF THE WEEK
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> Thanich CO ALLOCATED
> Liz21
> Kbounds
> Ankitakharbanda
> Sandhuaman CO ALLOCATED
> Johnson No idea who this user is
> Ani.pepe
> tihor CO ALLOCATED
> yamahaneo
> kt2013 CO ALLOCATED
> rahu CO ALLOCATED
> solarik CO ALLOCATED
> akk No idea who this user is
> shyam CO ALLOCATED
> wyn (wyn85) GRANTED (info not updated before)
> andy2013 GRANTED (info not updated before)
> amitgupte
> aj34321
> tracyv83 GRANTED
> aravindhmohan TEAM ALLOCATED (I still think that your CO is already allocated, but you won't know till next week)
> 
> Well, I hope I will guess more next week! And good luck for the people who didn't get the CO yet!


Thanks Firetory I got my grant Yippeeeee


----------



## srikar

Ani.pepe said:


> Thanks Firetory I got my grant Yippeeeee


Congrats Ani


----------



## manubadboy

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Good news!!! I have got my grant today. I just cant believe it. I was hoping ( and kept telling Tohor ) that We would get our Grant only by next week.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, and aravind, Mroks, Desitadka, Gtaark, andy10, Rocky, adc14, lloydcastillo , dharmesh ...
> 
> Special thanks to Baba18 for all your help.
> 
> Take care and wish everyone a speedy grant. zippy , baba, Tihor, aravindh and Mitesh hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Ani


Congrats mate.. All the very best.. Really happy for you.. 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## roposh

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Good news!!! I have got my grant today. I just cant believe it. I was hoping ( and kept telling Tohor ) that We would get our Grant only by next week.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, and aravind, Mroks, Desitadka, Gtaark, andy10, Rocky, adc14, lloydcastillo , dharmesh ...
> 
> Special thanks to Baba18 for all your help.
> 
> Take care and wish everyone a speedy grant. zippy , baba, Tihor, aravindh and Mitesh hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Ani


Congratulations Ani!!

All the best for your future!

regards,
Roposh


----------



## gtaark

Congrats..good luck



Ani.pepe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Good news!!! I have got my grant today. I just cant believe it. I was hoping ( and kept telling Tohor ) that We would get our Grant only by next week.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, and aravind, Mroks, Desitadka, Gtaark, andy10, Rocky, adc14, lloydcastillo , dharmesh ...
> 
> Special thanks to Baba18 for all your help.
> 
> Take care and wish everyone a speedy grant. zippy , baba, Tihor, aravindh and Mitesh hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Ani


----------



## msohaibkhan

manubadboy said:


> I dont think it is possible mate.. If that's the case DIAC would definitely inform us..
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


Even if DIAC didn't inform us, the same should have been stated in the State websites. I think its merely a baseless rumour. Chill


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> Thanks mate. Any updates on ur side so far getting a CO??? Btw do u have any idea what is the last date ppl receive CO so far.


Nah mate, I didnt get any mail. I m also not aware about until which date CO has been allocated ? May be other members in this forum can advice us. 

U got any mail ?


----------



## shyam

gtaark said:


> Congrats..good luck


Hi Gtaark,

I could see you have got CO long back like 2 month back. But still no updates from CO or on the grant?
Any reasons, appreciate if you can share anything on this.
Thanks.


----------



## msohaibkhan

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> We have submitted our EOI on 12th Sept for NSW under category 222311 - Financial Investment Adviser. Need information on how long ll it take to receive SS for my category. Our points add up to 60. Waiting desperately to receive SS
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi 

I know one person in this forum who got SS from NSW under 222311. He is owaisAhmed28

You may contact him in this regard. I think he has got his grant as well


----------



## shyam

*Congratulations to all those who got GRANT this week!!*


----------



## xxxxxxxxbobrandhawa

ruchkal said:


> Thank you Karan. This week is over now.. Unfortunately monday (07 Oct) is a holiday in Oz... We have to hear about CO allocations on Tuesday (08 Oct) onwards...
> 
> Hope god will listen to our prayers...ray:ray:ray::grouphug::grouphug:




You should expect not before 14-15 oct .i had applied on 29th aug nd yet to hear from them ..lets keep fingers crossed buddy ...


----------



## rajfromhyd

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Good news!!! I have got my grant today. I just cant believe it. I was hoping ( and kept telling Tohor ) that We would get our Grant only by next week.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, and aravind, Mroks, Desitadka, Gtaark, andy10, Rocky, adc14, lloydcastillo , dharmesh ...
> 
> Special thanks to Baba18 for all your help.
> 
> Take care and wish everyone a speedy grant. zippy , baba, Tihor, aravindh and Mitesh hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Ani


Congratulations Ani.... have a great life ahead in Aussi


----------



## 0z_dream

I have to fill for eoi but I'm holding old acs
Points as
Exp-10 points (old ACS)
Edu- 15
Age- 30
Ielts- 10
Total - 65

Now my doubt for eoi shall I show 60 ,coz of old ACS. 
Or I can show as actually shown in ACS ,65 and then co can do what he likes. Will co reject me for over showing points in eoi eventhough ACS shows full exps. I'm confused


----------



## akshay1229

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Good news!!! I have got my grant today. I just cant believe it. I was hoping ( and kept telling Tohor ) that We would get our Grant only by next week.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, and aravind, Mroks, Desitadka, Gtaark, andy10, Rocky, adc14, lloydcastillo , dharmesh ...
> 
> Special thanks to Baba18 for all your help.
> 
> Take care and wish everyone a speedy grant. zippy , baba, Tihor, aravindh and Mitesh hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Ani


Great...many congratulations...


----------



## abby0910

smtouseef said:


> Hi, how much time did u spend for medial ? Any suggestions apart from what said in PM ?
> 
> Regards


It took me and my family around 3.5 hrs. But that was I think due to 2nd Oct holiday. My friend who had gone earlier said it took her only 1.5 hr.


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Good news!!! I have got my grant today. I just cant believe it. I was hoping ( and kept telling Tohor ) that We would get our Grant only by next week.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, and aravind, Mroks, Desitadka, Gtaark, andy10, Rocky, adc14, lloydcastillo , dharmesh ...
> 
> Special thanks to Baba18 for all your help.
> 
> Take care and wish everyone a speedy grant. zippy , baba, Tihor, aravindh and Mitesh hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Ani


Excellent news Ani! Congratulations!


----------



## Ani.pepe

tihor said:


> Excellent news Ani! Congratulations!


next is your turn Tihor.. cheers


----------



## smtouseef

Thanks Karan and Abby.. 
I was planning to do my medicals next week but My agent is advising me to wait for CO allocation and do meds once CO requests for ... Agent says it's only one day activity and don't risk your money since CO can ask for a re test of he wishes.. Confused !!


----------



## kmann

smtouseef said:


> Thanks Karan and Abby..
> I was planning to do my medicals next week but My agent is advising me to wait for CO allocation and do meds once CO requests for ... Agent says it's only one day activity and don't risk your money since CO can ask for a re test of he wishes.. Confused !!


Even after CO allocation as well if you for medicals then in that case as well CO can ask for re test if he wishes as per your agent.
Dnt believe him, he is just confusing you. there is standard set of tests that evryone has to under go such as Chest XRay, HIV test and Medical examination. CO will not ask for anything else.


Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> next is your turn Tihor.. cheers


Thanks Ani. I really hope to hear something about my grant next week. 

Good luck with your Australian life dude! Hopefully, we shall bump into each other there


----------



## xxxxxxxxbobrandhawa

kmann said:


> Even after CO allocation as well if you for medicals then in that case as well CO can ask for re test if he wishes as per your agent.
> Dnt believe him, he is just confusing you. there is standard set of tests that evryone has to under go such as Chest XRay, HIV test and Medical examination. CO will not ask for anything else.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan



Hey pls get the medical done before co allocation as its valid for a year nd save processing time of your application .its always better to complete pcc nd medical before co to get grant asap..cheers ndall d best


----------



## smtouseef

kmann said:


> Even after CO allocation as well if you for medicals then in that case as well CO can ask for re test if he wishes as per your agent.
> Dnt believe him, he is just confusing you. there is standard set of tests that evryone has to under go such as Chest XRay, HIV test and Medical examination. CO will not ask for anything else.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Thanks for suggestion


----------



## smtouseef

bobrandhawa said:


> Hey pls get the medical done before co allocation as its valid for a year nd save processing time of your application .its always better to complete pcc nd medical before co to get grant asap..cheers ndall d best


Thanks bobrandhawa for suggestion.. I will talk to my agent again and plan my medicals next week..


----------



## kmann

smtouseef said:


> Thanks for suggestion


Cheers.........and all the best


----------



## Amar81

ram2013 said:


> Hi amar,
> 
> Have u been assigned to CO, if so which team?
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


Hi ram2013,

Yes buddy my CO is from Adelaide team 2 co initials JS


----------



## zippy24

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Good news!!! I have got my grant today. I just cant believe it. I was hoping ( and kept telling Tohor ) that We would get our Grant only by next week.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, and aravind, Mroks, Desitadka, Gtaark, andy10, Rocky, adc14, lloydcastillo , dharmesh ...
> 
> Special thanks to Baba18 for all your help.
> 
> Take care and wish everyone a speedy grant. zippy , baba, Tihor, aravindh and Mitesh hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Ani


Congrats Ani.. 

Happy for you mate..


----------



## The Shobra

Please is there is anyone here with Adelaide team 6?


----------



## muralimailbox

felix2020 said:


> When did you attach your documents ? If you attached documents before 23rd september, and the dates have been changed, it means that a team is working on your file.


Yes I did attach documents before 23rd Sep. But lot of people on this thread informed that date has been changed to 23rd Sep though no CO contacted them or even me. So any changes on the date to 23rd should be considered a system glitch or some automated process I hope.


----------



## sandhuaman

The Shobra said:


> Please is there is anyone here with Adelaide team 6?


team 2 adelaide

intials ls


----------



## Ani.pepe

zippy24 said:


> Congrats Ani..
> 
> Happy for you mate..


thanks zippy hope u get your grant soon... praying for you...


----------



## sandhuaman

congrats ani pepe


----------



## kmann

0z_dream said:


> I have to fill for eoi but I'm holding old acs
> Points as
> Exp-10 points (old ACS)
> Edu- 15
> Age- 30
> Ielts- 10
> Total - 65
> 
> Now my doubt for eoi shall I show 60 ,coz of old ACS.
> Or I can show as actually shown in ACS ,65 and then co can do what he likes. Will co reject me for over showing points in eoi eventhough ACS shows full exps. I'm confused


Since your ACS is in OLD format. Go ahead and submit with 65. If any correction required CO will ask for it. There is nothing to worry as even after deduction you will have 60 points.

All the Best


----------



## sandhuaman

congrats ani pepe:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## muralimailbox

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> *Today is my my day I have received Grant.*
> 
> I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.
> 
> I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:
> 
> In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Fantastic....gr8 all the best for your next phase of life.


----------



## muralimailbox

ady the grea said:


> can any senior tell me what are the character requirements for a child of ten years .
> 
> ady


PCC or Form 80 are not required until CO's usually I havn't read such circumstances.


----------



## sandhuaman

got co confirmation mail today

she informed us,that from today to 15 oct she will be on leave


----------



## sylvia_australia

sandhuaman said:


> got co confirmation mail today
> 
> she informed us,that from today to 15 oct she will be on leave


Congrats sir for co.
Im one month behind you.
Hope will meet and fun together in sydney


----------



## terminator1

whats going on akshay/birender/colombo and others 
i have seen that on weekends, activities on this thread slow down...
did anyone get grant today?


----------



## muralimailbox

oz_prrules said:


> Thank you so much GOD. Finally long journey come to an end. Got *Grant* Letter this evening. It was direct grant from my loving CO. But I am surprised they did not asked for VAC2 payment..!!! But i am sure they will ask for the payment soon or later... Thanks all the friends here...


Congrats......


----------



## muralimailbox

sourabh_acumen said:


> I got my Visa Grant Today eace:
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help and support.


Congrats Sourabh.....


----------



## ram2013

leonine4eva said:


> Another one to join the gang.. and Iam sooper disappointed  ariyawansha81 and ram2013, you guys are like a model of patience!! waiting since July!!!!!!!!!!!


No choice we have to take long breath.
Seems like CO is super lazy in T8

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ram2013

Amar81 said:


> Hi ram2013, Yes buddy my CO is from Adelaide team 2 co initials JS


T2 should be ok. If it is T8 need to wait looooooong time

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## muralimailbox

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Good news!!! I have got my grant today. I just cant believe it. I was hoping ( and kept telling Tohor ) that We would get our Grant only by next week.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, and aravind, Mroks, Desitadka, Gtaark, andy10, Rocky, adc14, lloydcastillo , dharmesh ...
> 
> Special thanks to Baba18 for all your help.
> 
> Take care and wish everyone a speedy grant. zippy , baba, Tihor, aravindh and Mitesh hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Ani


Congratulations......


----------



## praveenreddy

sandhuaman said:


> got co confirmation mail today
> 
> she informed us,that from today to 15 oct she will be on leave


Hi friend,

Happy to hear that u have been assigned a co with in a very short while u will get ur grant . wish u best of luck


----------



## Birender

0z_dream said:


> Thank u, may I ask one more query, according to old ACS i can claim full exp, right?. Is there anywhere official news for applicants to reduce themselves before eoi for old ACS


Nope.. there is nothing official


----------



## ahmedhasan

The Shobra said:


> Please is there is anyone here with Adelaide team 6?


I am with team 6 since 11 june and they referred my case to external agency which means security check and it takes minimum 6 months 

any further query that will be helpful please do not hesitate at all


----------



## alihasan

Congrats to everyone on their grants. I hope my turn comes soon


----------



## alihasan

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Good news!!! I have got my grant today. I just cant believe it. I was hoping ( and kept telling Tohor ) that We would get our Grant only by next week.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, and aravind, Mroks, Desitadka, Gtaark, andy10, Rocky, adc14, lloydcastillo , dharmesh ...
> 
> Special thanks to Baba18 for all your help.
> 
> Take care and wish everyone a speedy grant. zippy , baba, Tihor, aravindh and Mitesh hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Ani


Congrats mate.


----------



## Sujith singh

Hi anybody with co from Adelaide team 8 and initials with KR


----------



## 0z_dream

Birender said:


> Nope.. there is nothing official


Thank u, so according to our old ACS I have rights to give 65 points to eoi. That's a relief


----------



## The Shobra

ahmedhasan said:


> I am with team 6 since 11 june and they referred my case to external agency which means security check and it takes minimum 6 months
> 
> any further query that will be helpful please do not hesitate at all


Thanks Ahmedhasan for your reply
I think all application from or resident in midleast send to team6


----------



## akshay1229

terminator1 said:


> whats going on akshay/birender/colombo and others
> i have seen that on weekends, activities on this thread slow down...
> did anyone get grant today?


Hey mate...its possible that many people have got grant but they might not registered with expatforum.
Secondly, I think that its purely coincidence that many people got grant on Monday and Friday while its totally irrelevant to day..

Nowadays, they are definitely going slow..Thatsy considering all cases, they are giving processing time of 12 months...so just waiting is a good option...
I would like to suggest all that, unless required, do not call DIAC unnecessarily...after all they get tired to giving same answers...none of us want to wait for long...I m also excited...just pray and keep faith in the almighty...all is gonna better sooner or later...

Good luck to all beloved friends for the earliest grant...

All are welcomed with genuine query..I never had thought that expat forum would be a wonderful platform to meet you all...

Regards,
Akshay..


----------



## srinu_srn

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Good news!!! I have got my grant today. I just cant believe it. I was hoping ( and kept telling Tohor ) that We would get our Grant only by next week.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, and aravind, Mroks, Desitadka, Gtaark, andy10, Rocky, adc14, lloydcastillo , dharmesh ...
> 
> Special thanks to Baba18 for all your help.
> 
> Take care and wish everyone a speedy grant. zippy , baba, Tihor, aravindh and Mitesh hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Ani


Congrats mate 

Are you offshore or onshore?


----------



## Rufusjimmy

*Hpow cam i make it to australia*

Astralia is my dream country and dont know how to process the visa


----------



## kmann

My dream country is India only..................but due to governments in India and its policy and corruption and all, I am looking forward to other developed countries like Australia, Canda and US :boxing::boxing::boxing:


----------



## kmann

akshay1229 said:


> Hey mate...its possible that many people have got grant but they might not registered with expatforum.
> Secondly, I think that its purely coincidence that many people got grant on Monday and Friday while its totally irrelevant to day..
> 
> Nowadays, they are definitely going slow..Thatsy considering all cases, they are giving processing time of 12 months...so just waiting is a good option...
> I would like to suggest all that, unless required, do not call DIAC unnecessarily...after all they get tired to giving same answers...none of us want to wait for long...I m also excited...just pray and keep faith in the almighty...all is gonna better sooner or later...
> 
> Good luck to all beloved friends for the earliest grant...
> 
> All are welcomed with genuine query..I never had thought that expat forum would be a wonderful platform to meet you all...
> 
> Regards,
> Akshay..


Bro first of all good luck with ur application and mat u get ur grant soon.
But I dnt thin so they get tired to giving same answers as people who answers calls are different and people who process our cases are differeent.

Still I agreee with you they might get tired or annoyed answerign same questions again nd again as they are processing cases as well as answering to queries of clients as well.


All we can pray is all of us and evryone get their grants soon nd have faith in god 

God bless u all 

Regards,
Karan


----------



## felix2020

Rufusjimmy said:


> Astralia is my dream country and dont know how to process the visa


My dream country is FIJI but I am not sure how to start the migration process.


----------



## alihasan

The Shobra said:


> Thanks Ahmedhasan for your reply
> I think all application from or resident in midleast send to team6


My case has been assigned to Team 4.


----------



## alihasan

I don't have a dream country. I like to travel and experience new cultures. Going to also apply for Canadian immigration soon. But hoping to settle in Australia for a while at least.


----------



## Ani.pepe

srinu_srn said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> Are you offshore or onshore?


srinu I am an offshore applicant


----------



## felix2020

alihasan said:


> I don't have a dream country. I like to travel and experience new cultures. Going to also apply for Canadian immigration soon. But hoping to settle in Australia for a while at least.


Living in Australia for a while and getting bored. Thinking of making a trip to Dubai.


----------



## Birender

terminator1 said:


> whats going on akshay/birender/colombo and others
> i have seen that on weekends, activities on this thread slow down...
> did anyone get grant today?


Hey terminator,

The wait and tension is on.

I am way behind you guys. I applied on 26th aug.

Right now i am doing 3 things:

Following you guys.
Finding good things to keep myself positive.
And praying.

Got nothing else to do.


----------



## gtaark

I don't know..CO has put me on a 12 week routine processing when I submitted Form 80.

Whenever I ask for status..I get reply that "we will reply as soon as we finalize the case".

Thanks for your concern Shyam



shyam said:


> Hi Gtaark,
> 
> I could see you have got CO long back like 2 month back. But still no updates from CO or on the grant?
> Any reasons, appreciate if you can share anything on this.
> Thanks.


----------



## Colombo

terminator1 said:


> whats going on akshay/birender/colombo and others
> i have seen that on weekends, activities on this thread slow down...
> did anyone get grant today?


Dear Akshay/Birender/Terminator1;

I would like to welcome each and every one of you .. :yo::yo::yo:

I am pretty sure we will get our GM during the week starting from 7th Oct...

Keep In Touch

XXX


----------



## sandhuaman

gtaark said:


> I don't know..CO has put me on a 12 week routine processing when I submitted Form 80.
> 
> Whenever I ask for status..I get reply that "we will reply as soon as we finalize the case".
> 
> Thanks for your concern Shyam


..hi gtaark...my co is also from adl team 2...her intials are LS..What are the intials of ur case officer


----------



## solarik

My CO is also from Team Brisbane GSM 34 - BH. Got 1/10/2013.
Hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## felix2020

gtaark said:


> I don't know..CO has put me on a 12 week routine processing when I submitted Form 80.
> 
> Whenever I ask for status..I get reply that "we will reply as soon as we finalize the case".
> 
> Thanks for your concern Shyam


Did you have any unusual information on your Form 80 ?


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> I also hope so manudaboy... My birthday is on 5th November. I would be very delighted if I can get my grant by that time..
> 
> I got my PCC and gave that to my agent weirdo.. He told me that he will upload that upon agents request... :eek2:.. So, CO is my only hope now...
> 
> You will get a direct grant soon manudaboy... Lets hope and pray for the best.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I hope so mate.. You are gonna get ur grant before ur birthday too my friend.. And then In Australia we will have drinks for ur birthday and my birthday celebrations:drum:


----------



## ind2oz

Waiting for a CO......
I am njoying reading trough the posts, its a great way to kill the stress during this waiting period. Ha.


----------



## expatdude

felix2020 said:


> Living in Australia for a while and getting bored. Thinking of making a trip to Dubai.


U mean u hv bored or u mean if u get bored got to dubai.

But I like alishan feeling of exploring new cultures meetings with new people n its just like adventures thing & I hv a bit of such feeling. Once I ll be billionair I ll definitely do this


----------



## alihasan

expatdude said:


> U mean u hv bored or u mean if u get bored got to dubai.
> 
> But I like alishan feeling of exploring new cultures meetings with new people n its just like adventures thing & I hv a bit of such feeling. Once I ll be billionair I ll definitely do this


Haha. My feelings exactly.


----------



## ahmedhasan

the shobra said:


> thanks ahmedhasan for your reply
> i think all application from or resident in midleast send to team6


please share your timeline


----------



## vik97

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum and planning to apply under subclass 189. I calculated my points as below

1) Age - 28 years - 30 points

2) IELTS - R:7.5, L:8.5, W:6.5, S:7.5. - 0 points.

3) Overseas employment - 6 years - 10 points

4) Education - Bachelor of Engineering - 15 points.


So total comes out to be 55. Please let me know if I calculated points correctly.

So what can I do to get to total of 60 points? Retake IELTS or state sponsorship?

Also there are 5 points for Partner Skill Qualification. How to get those points? If I get these points then my total will be 60. 

Thanks


----------



## Luqman

U shd get state sponsorship. It will make it easier. I did the same . i ll lodge visa app tomorrow


----------



## Luqman

ambproject said:


> I believe your case is very sound if you have some vulnerability in some particular area then discuss otherwise its great


Thanks. I am actually worried about the fee that is just too much for my case that is 6160 aud +880 for the new child. 
I am a bit relieved now. I was just thinking of any possibility that CO can refuse if everything is genuine and true and also because having just 60 points is kind of a border.


----------



## vik97

Thanks for reply. Can I select any state sponsorship? How to get it?



Luqman said:


> U shd get state sponsorship. It will make it easier. I did the same . i ll lodge visa app tomorrow


----------



## swesok

Hi Guys

i am really confused why the CO may make verification for the experience if it was more than 8 years and it is supposed to be already assessed and approved through VETASSESS or ACS or any other authorized institute of skills assessment ??
Thanks


----------



## Firetoy

Many congrats Ani.Pepe!!!!!!


----------



## Firetoy

vik97 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and planning to apply under subclass 189. I calculated my points as below
> 
> 1) Age - 28 years - 30 points
> 
> 2) IELTS - R:7.5, L:8.5, W:6.5, S:7.5. - 0 points.
> 
> 3) Overseas employment - 6 years - 10 points
> 
> 4) Education - Bachelor of Engineering - 15 points.
> 
> 
> So total comes out to be 55. Please let me know if I calculated points correctly.
> 
> So what can I do to get to total of 60 points? Retake IELTS or state sponsorship?
> 
> Also there are 5 points for Partner Skill Qualification. How to get those points? If I get these points then my total will be 60.
> 
> Thanks


Why don't you sit the IELTS again and try to get a 7 in writing?


----------



## felix2020

swesok said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> i am really confused why the CO may make verification for the experience if it was more than 8 years and it is supposed to be already assessed and approved through VETASSESS or ACS or any other authorized institute of skills assessment ??
> Thanks


Skills assessment authorities are only responsible for assessing your qualifications and experiences based on the documents submitted. They don't check for originality of the documents or claims. Only DIAC does it.


----------



## swesok

felix2020 said:


> Skills assessment authorities are only responsible for assessing your qualifications and experiences based on the documents submitted. They don't check for originality of the documents or claims. Only DIAC does it.


i am worried now as i have 9 years experience in 3 different places in 2 countries so i guess if they call the HR of my first company which i left 7 years ago he will not remember me so how this verification process worked ??
thanks


----------



## felix2020

swesok said:


> i am worried now as i have 9 years experience in 3 different places in 2 countries so i guess if they call the HR of my first company which i left 7 years ago he will not remember me so how this verification process worked ??
> thanks


If you provide sufficient documents such as salary slips, bank statements, reference they don't usually do verification. They will ask you for more evidence, if you don't provide them or they have doubt on the originality of the information, they may make the verification using local high commission or embassies in that particular country.


----------



## praveenreddy

Sujith singh said:


> Hi anybody with co from Adelaide team 8 and initials with KR


Hi sujith

Have u got co. Can u update your timeline.


----------



## AM

upto aug 31, teams have been assigned. 28th and 29th Aug are assigned to Team 08 Adelaide.
Not sure about rest 2 days though


----------



## shyam

gtaark said:


> I don't know..CO has put me on a 12 week routine processing when I submitted Form 80.
> 
> Whenever I ask for status..I get reply that "we will reply as soon as we finalize the case".
> 
> Thanks for your concern Shyam


Thanks for the information Gtaark. 
I wish you post in big letter about your Grant very soon.

I guess you are close to complete your 12 week wait..


----------



## AM

Join those who got team 08  http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/223529-team-08-gsm-adelaide.html


----------



## ruchkal

bobrandhawa said:


> You should expect not before 14-15 oct .i had applied on 29th aug nd yet to hear from them ..lets keep fingers crossed buddy ...



Bobrandhawa, please inform us as soon as you get a CO... Hope you will get a CO at the very beginning of the next week...:thumb::thumb:

All the best buddy....:hand::hand:


----------



## ruchkal

Ani.pepe said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally Good news!!! I have got my grant today. I just cant believe it. I was hoping ( and kept telling Tohor ) that We would get our Grant only by next week.
> 
> Thanks to this forum, and aravind, Mroks, Desitadka, Gtaark, andy10, Rocky, adc14, lloydcastillo , dharmesh ...
> 
> Special thanks to Baba18 for all your help.
> 
> Take care and wish everyone a speedy grant. zippy , baba, Tihor, aravindh and Mitesh hope you get your grants soon.
> 
> Ani


Wow.. Congratulations... Happy for you Ani.pepe... All the very best for your future...lane:lane:


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> I hope so mate.. You are gonna get ur grant before ur birthday too my friend.. And then In Australia we will have drinks for ur birthday and my birthday celebrations:drum:


Thank you manubadboy for your wishes for me..... Lets celebrate your b'day in Oz for you... :thumb::thumb:


----------



## sandhuaman

i got the email from my case officer yesterday.she wrote"i am urcase officer . i will be away from today till tuesday 15th october. i will be in touch with u regarding this case at the end of 18th october." what does this mean friends give ur opinion


----------



## Ani.pepe

Firetoy said:


> Many congrats Ani.Pepe!!!!!!


Thanks Firetoy...


----------



## ruchkal

sandhuaman said:


> i got the email from my case officer yesterday.she wrote"i am urcase officer . i will be away from today till tuesday 15th october. i will be in touch with u regarding this case at the end of 18th october." what does this mean friends give ur opinion


Sandhuaman,

That means your CO is on leave from 15th October till 18th October. And he/she will not be able to handle your case during 15th to 18th October. But I am also puzzled as why CO is informing that now...


----------



## archu

*Visa 189*

Hi All,

I received invite on Sept 16th, I lodged by application on 26th (it didnt ask for any payment) .
Received my HAP Id and underwent the medical tests. I see that the medical physician has loaded my info on Oct 2nd, it says- This health case was submitted to DIAC on 02 Oct 2013.

What should i do now, I am unable to see any link to attach my documents in my evisa login.

Can someone pls help 

Archu


----------



## silji

sandhuaman said:


> i got the email from my case officer yesterday.she wrote"i am urcase officer . i will be away from today till tuesday 15th october. i will be in touch with u regarding this case at the end of 18th october." what does this mean friends give ur opinion


That means your CO will be on leave till 15 Oct. You will get an update on your case by 18th. Probably your grant


----------



## silji

Hi All,
I given credit card details for additional payment last week to add my dependent in my VISA. But my CO is on leave till october 9. I dont know whether he will finalize my case on the same day. If not I am in trouble. My last working day in current company is 9th October. So grant is not happen on 9 should I inform this to my CO ? 
Please give a reply.


----------



## sahil772

aravindhmohan said:


> upto aug 31, teams have been assigned. 28th and 29th Aug are assigned to Team 08 Adelaide.
> Not sure about rest 2 days though


Hi Arvind...
Does that mean that CO have also been assigned to applications till 31 Aug ?
Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nasho

aravindhmohan said:


> upto aug 31, teams have been assigned. 28th and 29th Aug are assigned to Team 08 Adelaide.
> Not sure about rest 2 days though


I have submitted my application on 25 Aug. And so far no sign of a CO!!!

I have submitted through an agent, how can I know if a CO was allocated or not? My agent insisted not to upload any docs so that we get to know as soon as a CO gets allocated.

Any reconmendations????


----------



## Gautham53

balajism said:


> Absolutely confused now :'(
> 
> Called DIAC this morning, and was told 'it's being processed, takes 12 months, bye'. That's it, no personal details asked! After a wait time of 15 mins.
> 
> Called them again, this time was much better - gave my personal details and was advised I have a CO, but details cannot be given. But when I asked them when I was allocated a CO, she said 30th September! I was told that date was 12th Sept when I called them last week!!!!!
> 
> Now I don't know what to believe or think anymore.
> 
> Dude dont worry man, one of my friend had the same issue and for his surprise he got his visa grant after two weeks. Note that he applied on 15th july the same day he got his invite. So hope for the best. Cheers


----------



## Nasho

I have lodged my application on the 25 Aug, do u think I am with team 8 as well? I was no contacted so far. Submitted through an agent


----------



## akshay1229

archu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received invite on Sept 16th, I lodged by application on 26th (it didnt ask for any payment) .
> Received my HAP Id and underwent the medical tests. I see that the medical physician has loaded my info on Oct 2nd, it says- This health case was submitted to DIAC on 02 Oct 2013.
> 
> What should i do now, I am unable to see any link to attach my documents in my evisa login.
> 
> Can someone pls help
> 
> Archu


If you don't mind, could you please share screenshot ur visa page, hiding your details???

I m great puzzled that it doesn't ask for fees payment...


----------



## Gautham53

archu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received invite on Sept 16th, I lodged by application on 26th (it didnt ask for any payment) .
> Received my HAP Id and underwent the medical tests. I see that the medical physician has loaded my info on Oct 2nd, it says- This health case was submitted to DIAC on 02 Oct 2013.
> 
> What should i do now, I am unable to see any link to attach my documents in my evisa login.
> 
> Can someone pls help
> 
> Archuleta



If you have not paid the visa fee then your application is not lodged yet, I am pretty sure thats how it works. So please check with DIAC and also if your medical physician has already sent your medicals to diac you dont need to attach any medical documents.


----------



## kunalvassa

*Credit Card*



manojpluz said:


> Friends, please give me a solution????


Dear Manoj,

I understand you concern. You can do one thing. Nowadays, banks specially private sector banks offer Credit Card against FD in which normally you get 85% limit of your Fd. e.g. ICICI bank does offer the same where by they can give maximum limit of Rs.5L of credit limit so you need to put FD of ~6L. And if you have a/c with it and using online banking, you can even apply it sitting at home.

I think this should solve your purpose/

-Regards,
KV


----------



## kunalvassa

Dear All,

I have received invitation for NSW subclass 190 - Financial Investment Advisor.(I am first applicant and my wife is dependent)

Invitation - 19-Aug-2013
PCC - 13-Sep-2013 (for both)
Online visa application - 19-Aug-2013
Medical done & updated : 01-Oct-2013

CO is not yet assigned. Now what next?

When I login and check the status it is showing as "in process".

Can anybody please help?

-Regards,
KV


----------



## Vijay24

kunalvassa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received invitation for NSW subclass 190 - Financial Investment Advisor.(I am first applicant and my wife is dependent)
> 
> Invitation - 19-Aug-2013
> PCC - 13-Sep-2013 (for both)
> Online visa application - 19-Aug-2013
> Medical done & updated : 01-Oct-2013
> 
> CO is not yet assigned. Now what next?
> 
> When I login and check the status it is showing as "in process".
> 
> Can anybody please help?
> 
> -Regards,
> KV



Your application is under process. CO would be verifying your documents, as you have already uploaded PCC and meds also, CO might send you email only when he/she requires additional documents for proofs or else you can expect direct grant


----------



## ruchkal

kunalvassa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received invitation for NSW subclass 190 - Financial Investment Advisor.(I am first applicant and my wife is dependent)
> 
> Invitation - 19-Aug-2013
> PCC - 13-Sep-2013 (for both)
> Online visa application - 19-Aug-2013
> Medical done & updated : 01-Oct-2013
> 
> CO is not yet assigned. Now what next?
> 
> When I login and check the status it is showing as "in process".
> 
> Can anybody please help?
> 
> -Regards,
> KV


Hi,

You might have been allocated to a CO and he may not be contacting you right now since you have uploaded medicals and PCC.. You will be contacted only if additional documents or credentials are required. Unless, you will get a direct grant...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## felix2020

kunalvassa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received invitation for NSW subclass 190 - Financial Investment Advisor.(I am first applicant and my wife is dependent)
> 
> Invitation - 19-Aug-2013
> PCC - 13-Sep-2013 (for both)
> Online visa application - 19-Aug-2013
> Medical done & updated : 01-Oct-2013
> 
> CO is not yet assigned. Now what next?
> 
> When I login and check the status it is showing as "in process".
> 
> Can anybody please help?
> 
> -Regards,
> KV


You will get a direct grant. CO is there but he/she doesn't need any additional information from you.

Good Luck


----------



## felix2020

All August 190 applicants should get a CO or grant by next week.


----------



## OZIND

ram2013 said:


> May I know ur CO initials?
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon



CO initials - RF


----------



## Nasho

felix2020 said:


> All August 190 applicants should get a CO or grant by next week.


Felix, I have lodged my appl. On 25/8 but so far no sign of case officer, i have applied through an agent and my agent insisted on not uploading any docs so that we know when a co is assigned.... now I started to worry: (


----------



## venki09

Hello
this is venkatesh. i am from civil engineering back ground.i got my ielts 6 in all. can i apply for stateterritories?.


----------



## venki09

Hello
this is venkatesh. i am from civil engineering back ground.i got my ielts 6 in all. can i apply for state territories?


----------



## felix2020

Nasho said:


> Felix, I have lodged my appl. On 25/8 but so far no sign of case officer, i have applied through an agent and my agent insisted on not uploading any docs so that we know when a co is assigned.... now I started to worry: (


You should upload all documents as soon as possible to increase the chance of getting direct grant. I don't see any reasons of waiting for CO because you already know what documents CO will ask for. You should upload all documents including from 80, PCC and do the medicals. If everything is in order, you may get a direct grant without any communication from CO.


----------



## foaz144

*Adelaide GSM Team 4*

Hi, got co from Adelaide GSM Team 4, pls share you expr if any1 assigned to sm co....


----------



## felix2020

foaz144 said:


> Hi, got co from Adelaide GSM Team 4, pls share you expr if any1 assigned to sm co....


When did you lodge your application ?


----------



## foaz144

Hi, got co from Adelaide GSM Team 4, pls share you expr if any1 assigned to sm co....


----------



## foaz144

felix2020 said:


> When did you lodge your application ?


16th aug 2013, visa 190


----------



## foaz144

Hi, got co from Adelaide GSM Team 4, pls share you expr if any1 assigned to sm co....


----------



## Firetoy

Hi foaz, I encourage you to write down your data here 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club and also have a look to other's data




foaz144 said:


> Hi, got co from Adelaide GSM Team 4, pls share you expr if any1 assigned to sm co....


----------



## venki09

*information regarding civil engineers*

Hello
This is venkatesh. am from civil engineering back ground. i got ielts band 6 in all and am planning to start the process. before starting i had few queries regarding 190 visa. i had to apply for state sponsorship because of score 6 in ielts i gain 60 points exactly. can i move ahead with this score? can i know the % chances of getting approved with low score? can anybody suggest


----------



## foaz144

Hi, got co from Adelaide GSM Team 4, pls share you expr if any1 assigned to sm co....


----------



## sandhuaman

foaz144 said:


> 16th aug 2013, visa 190


Hi dear ..how u get to know about the allocation of ur case officer....thanks


----------



## foaz144

sandhuaman said:


> Hi dear ..how u get to know about the allocation of ur case officer....thanks


Got email confirm from co


----------



## sandhuaman

foaz144 said:


> Got email confirm from co


thanks dear


----------



## sandhuaman

venki09 said:


> Hello
> This is venkatesh. am from civil engineering back ground. i got ielts band 6 in all and am planning to start the process. before starting i had few queries regarding 190 visa. i had to apply for state sponsorship because of score 6 in ielts i gain 60 points exactly. can i move ahead with this score? can i know the % chances of getting approved with low score? can anybody suggest




just confirm that ur occupation is on state skill occupation list.pass mark is 60 with state sponsership..no problem just go ahead dear


----------



## ruchkal

foaz144 said:


> Hi, got co from Adelaide GSM Team 4, pls share you expr if any1 assigned to sm co....


Hi,

Congratulations on getting a CO :drum::drum:. 

When did you apply? Please share your timeline...


----------



## shyam

Guys, Please Join Team 2 GSM Adelaide if your CO is from Team 2 adelaide.


----------



## foaz144

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations on getting a CO :drum::drum:.
> 
> When did you apply? Please share your timeline...


Will update shortly, I applied on 16 aug 13. Got co 27th sep 13


----------



## ruchkal

foaz144 said:


> Will update shortly, I applied on 16 aug 13. Got co 27th sep 13


Hey buddy,

Can you update your signature with occupation code? So that members can compare and get an idea about CO allocation and grant.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

Keep in touch dude..:tea:


----------



## kunalvassa

Vijay24 said:


> Your application is under process. CO would be verifying your documents, as you have already uploaded PCC and meds also, CO might send you email only when he/she requires additional documents for proofs or else you can expect direct grant



Dear Vijay,

Thanks for the prompt reply.

But how about assignment of case officer? Won't I get any intimation that Mr.Xyz is my case officer or so?

-Regards,
KV


----------



## shyam

kunalvassa said:


> Dear Vijay,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> But how about assignment of case officer? Won't I get any intimation that Mr.Xyz is my case officer or so?
> 
> -Regards,
> KV


You may not get any intimation if you have uploaded all the documents upfront. 
The CO will verify and issue the Grant without contacting the applicant if everything he wants is available on evisa application.


----------



## seanbp

Ani.pepe said:


> thanks zippy hope u get your grant soon... praying for you...


Congrats Ani.pepe. All the best


----------



## shyam

venki09 said:


> Hello
> This is venkatesh. am from civil engineering back ground. i got ielts band 6 in all and am planning to start the process. before starting i had few queries regarding 190 visa. i had to apply for state sponsorship because of score 6 in ielts i gain 60 points exactly. can i move ahead with this score? can i know the % chances of getting approved with low score? can anybody suggest


If you meet the States sponsorship criteria and if you are the early applicant then there are very high chance of getting the State Sponsorship. 

You are supposed to meet all the criteria like IELTS, Qualifications, Experience and mainly your Occupation should be in the States SOL. There are certain criteria for many occupations for different states. 

If you meet any states criteria and if you are not late, then you most likely to get the sponsorship.

Best of luck.


----------



## muralimailbox

kunalvassa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have received invitation for NSW subclass 190 - Financial Investment Advisor.(I am first applicant and my wife is dependent)
> 
> Invitation - 19-Aug-2013
> PCC - 13-Sep-2013 (for both)
> Online visa application - 19-Aug-2013
> Medical done & updated : 01-Oct-2013
> 
> CO is not yet assigned. Now what next?
> 
> When I login and check the status it is showing as "in process".
> 
> Can anybody please help?
> 
> -Regards,
> KV


Its a wait game now......until CO asks your any other document join us on the forum to share your experiences.....


----------



## muralimailbox

silji said:


> Hi All,
> I given credit card details for additional payment last week to add my dependent in my VISA. But my CO is on leave till october 9. I dont know whether he will finalize my case on the same day. If not I am in trouble. My last working day in current company is 9th October. So grant is not happen on 9 should I inform this to my CO ?
> Please give a reply.


It would be better to inform till you get your grant  if incase they give your case for SC then if you don't inform it will be a trouble you might require to fill the form 1022 Notification of the changes of the application.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf

Use that form to inform. But it shouldn't have any effect on your visa application As DIAC usually takes an end date on your existing job in EOI.


----------



## muralimailbox

venki09 said:


> Hello
> This is venkatesh. am from civil engineering back ground. i got ielts band 6 in all and am planning to start the process. before starting i had few queries regarding 190 visa. i had to apply for state sponsorship because of score 6 in ielts i gain 60 points exactly. can i move ahead with this score? can i know the % chances of getting approved with low score? can anybody suggest


Hi Venkatesh,

Yes you can proceed with 60 points if your assessment is done on the SOL 1 list. In case if your job role is with any one of the states requirement then you will need to take a state sponsorship but every state has their own criteria in terms of sponsorship funds, IELTS etc., You can find the all the states websites in the below link FYI.,

I am seeking State or Territory Government Nomination » SkillSelect Support

Cheers,
Murali


----------



## coolbuddy2013

I have lodged my visa on 7th sept 2013, still CO is not allocated. How much time it will take?
Any idea friends?


----------



## felix2020

coolbuddy2013 said:


> I have lodged my visa on 7th sept 2013, still CO is not allocated. How much time it will take?
> Any idea friends?


I guess you filed for 189 if I am not mistaken. Current CO allocation time is 5-6 weeks for 190 and 8-10 weeks for 189. This time limit is only an estimate. Individual cases may vary.. it's random.


----------



## coolbuddy2013

felix2020 said:


> I guess you filed for 189 if I am not mistaken. Current CO allocation time is 5-6 weeks for 190 and 8-10 weeks for 189. This time limit is only an estimate. Individual cases may vary.. it's random.


Hi bro,
Sorry but I have applied for 190. Please see my signature.


----------



## felix2020

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hi bro,
> Sorry but I have applied for 190. Please see my signature.


Oh Sorry ! I missed it. You should get your case officer within 1-2 weeks.


----------



## kmann

Happy Weekend guys :fish2::fish2::fish2:
Hope all waiting for CO allocation get them by start of next week


Regards,
Karan


----------



## ruchkal

kmann said:


> Happy Weekend guys :fish2::fish2::fish2:
> Hope all waiting for CO allocation get them by start of next week
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


No way Karan... Monday is a holiday in Oz....:gossip::gossip: So have to wait for news till Tuesday...ray2:


----------



## smtouseef

manubadboy said:


> I hope so mate.. You are gonna get ur grant before ur birthday too my friend.. And then In Australia we will have drinks for ur birthday and my birthday celebrations:drum:


My birthday is on 1st Nov , hope at least CO gets allocated to me


----------



## vikasmart

I am lodging my 190 app. In 2-3 days. Can anyone suggest urgently that do I need to submit salary slip even though I submitting bank statement reflecting salary. pls reply ASAP . Thanks a lot.


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> I am lodging my 190 app. In 2-3 days. Can anyone suggest urgently that do I need to submit salary slip even though I submitting bank statement reflecting salary. pls reply ASAP . Thanks a lot.


You should include as much evidence as possible to support your claims. You don't want your CO to ask for additional documents later on. You should try to make their job easier from the beginning.


----------



## expatdude

felix2020 said:


> You should include as much evidence as possible to support your claims. You don't want your CO to ask for additional documents later on. You should try to make their job easier from the beginning.


Felix is absolutely right if everything is uploaded there ll no room for co to lengthening the grant


----------



## ruchkal

smtouseef said:


> My birthday is on 1st Nov , hope at least CO gets allocated to me


Hey, nice to meet another expat born on November.. My birthday is on 5th November.  

When did you lodge your application exactly? What is your visa category?

Lets hope and pray that we can celebrate our birthdays with good news... :hand::hand:

Keep in touch


----------



## Firetoy

Have you noticed that DIAC has changed to DIBP?? Interesting...


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> Have you noticed that DIAC has changed to DIBP?? Interesting...


??????


----------



## Firetoy

The name has changed from Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) to Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)



thanich said:


> ??????


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> The name has changed from Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) to Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)


Great man....you are very active. ..


----------



## Firetoy

I was a bit bored, so I calculated some data for my Indian friends!!!
According to the spreadsheet, CO allocation times (only for people from India) are:
36 days for visa 190 applying onshore (5 weeks)
43 days for visa 190 applying offshore (6 weeks)
47 days for visa 189 applying onshore (less than 7 weeks)
52 days for visa 189 applying offshore (more than 7 weeks)

These dates are just informative and based on a few data. Obviously, some people will get their CO before these dates, and other people, AFTER!
So take it easy!!!!!!


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> I was a bit bored, so I calculated some data for my Indian friends!!!
> According to the spreadsheet, CO allocation times (only for people from India) are:
> 36 days for visa 190 applying onshore (5 weeks)
> 43 days for visa 190 applying offshore (6 weeks)
> 47 days for visa 189 applying onshore (less than 7 weeks)
> 52 days for visa 189 applying offshore (more than 7 weeks)
> 
> These dates are just informative and based on a few data. Obviously, some people will get their CO before these dates, and other people, AFTER!
> So take it easy!!!!!!


Informative..... all the best man. ..you will receive your grant soon. .


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> I was a bit bored, so I calculated some data for my Indian friends!!!
> According to the spreadsheet, CO allocation times (only for people from India) are:
> 36 days for visa 190 applying onshore (5 weeks)
> 43 days for visa 190 applying offshore (6 weeks)
> 47 days for visa 189 applying onshore (less than 7 weeks)
> 52 days for visa 189 applying offshore (more than 7 weeks)
> 
> These dates are just informative and based on a few data. Obviously, some people will get their CO before these dates, and other people, AFTER!
> So take it easy!!!!!!


I have an Indian friend who got his 189 approved in 35 days. He applied onshore and no experiences claimed.

I don't understand why there is a variation of time on CO allocation. I think simple cases are processed faster and sometime without a formal CO.


----------



## deepajose

Hi All,

If I want remove any of the applicant what's the procedure? Anybody can please tell me what to do?


----------



## smtouseef

ruchkal said:


> Hey, nice to meet another expat born on November.. My birthday is on 5th November.
> 
> When did you lodge your application exactly? What is your visa category?
> 
> Lets hope and pray that we can celebrate our birthdays with good news... :hand::hand:
> 
> Keep in touch


Lol !! I use this forum from my mobile app !! May be issue with signature !! 
189 lodged on 18th sept ... So as per current timelines I should get CO by end of Nov ... And I hope grant should be before Christmas vacations or else it will be dragged to next year !!


----------



## miteshm82

deepajose said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If I want remove any of the applicant what's the procedure? Anybody can please tell me what to do?



Wait for your CO, he/she will let you know the procedure. You need to fill Form 1023 mostly. CO will provide you the same.


----------



## miteshm82

vikasmart said:


> I am lodging my 190 app. In 2-3 days. Can anyone suggest urgently that do I need to submit salary slip even though I submitting bank statement reflecting salary. pls reply ASAP . Thanks a lot.


There is no need of salary slips if you have uploaded bank statements. Keep taxation information ready.


----------



## ruchkal

smtouseef said:


> Lol !! I use this forum from my mobile app !! May be issue with signature !!
> 189 lodged on 18th sept ... So as per current timelines I should get CO by end of Nov ... And I hope grant should be before Christmas vacations or else it will be dragged to next year !!


Visa category and exact dates are not available. That's why I asked... 

Lets see how long will it take for CO allocation dude...:grouphug:


----------



## felix2020

190 is around 5/6 weeks and 189 is around 8/10 weeks based on the current trend. I am being overly optimistic and expecting CO in 4 weeks as I am onshore.


----------



## Ssenthil

Dear All,

I'm waiting for the CO allocation.
I've paid the visa fees on 19th Aug 2013.
And uploaded most of the documents by 27th Aug 2013.
I've run out of number of docs to upload. I need to upload the tax documents for my previous 2 companies.
I'm waiting for CO allocation, once CO is allocated then I'll send my pending docs.
I've completed my Medicals and PCC before paying my Visa fees.

Still I don't know why the CO is NOT allocated even after 5 Weeks.
Any Ideas, please help.

Thanks and Regards,
ssenthil


----------



## felix2020

Ssenthil said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm waiting for the CO allocation.
> I've paid the visa fees on 19th Aug 2013.
> And uploaded most of the documents by 27th Aug 2013.
> I've run out of number of docs to upload. I need to upload the tax documents for my previous 2 companies.
> I'm waiting for CO allocation, once CO is allocated then I'll send my pending docs.
> I've completed my Medicals and PCC before paying my Visa fees.
> 
> Still I don't know why the CO is NOT allocated even after 5 Weeks.
> Any Ideas, please help.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> ssenthil


Did you apply for 189 or 190 ?


----------



## ruchkal

Ssenthil said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm waiting for the CO allocation.
> I've paid the visa fees on 19th Aug 2013.
> And uploaded most of the documents by 27th Aug 2013.
> I've run out of number of docs to upload. I need to upload the tax documents for my previous 2 companies.
> I'm waiting for CO allocation, once CO is allocated then I'll send my pending docs.
> I've completed my Medicals and PCC before paying my Visa fees.
> 
> Still I don't know why the CO is NOT allocated even after 5 Weeks.
> Any Ideas, please help.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> ssenthil


Hi ssenthil,

I think you are in 190 visa category. CO allocation can take 5/6 weeks but there are some applicants who have got CO in 7th week as well. If you don't get a CO by the end of next week, give a call to DIAC.

Can you please update your signature..


----------



## vikasmart

What is the difference between 189 &190 application? Thanx.


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> What is the difference between 189 &190 application? Thanx.


189 is independent. You can settle anywhere in Australia. On the other hand, in 190, you are sponsored by a state and you have to make commitment to live and work in that state for first 2 years.


----------



## Ssenthil

ruchkal said:


> Hi ssenthil,
> 
> I think you are in 190 visa category. CO allocation can take 5/6 weeks but there are some applicants who have got CO in 7th week as well. If you don't get a CO by the end of next week, give a call to DIAC.
> 
> Can you please update your signature..


Hi Ruchkal,

Thanks for the update.
I'll wait for another couple of weeks and contact DIAC

/r
ssenthil


----------



## silji

muralimailbox said:


> It would be better to inform till you get your grant  if incase they give your case for SC then if you don't inform it will be a trouble you might require to fill the form 1022 Notification of the changes of the application.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf
> 
> Use that form to inform. But it shouldn't have any effect on your visa application As DIAC usually takes an end date on your existing job in EOI.


Hi Murali,
Thank you very much for the reply......................


----------



## Ssenthil

Ssenthil said:


> Hi Ruchkal,
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> I'll wait for another couple of weeks and contact DIAC
> 
> /r
> ssenthil


Hi,

What is the contact number for DIAC?
Is there any official mail id thru which I can contact DIAC?

Thanks and Regards,
ssenthil


----------



## sandhuaman

felix2020 said:


> I have an Indian friend who got his 189 approved in 35 days. He applied onshore and no experiences claimed.
> 
> I don't understand why there is a variation of time on CO allocation. I think simple cases are processed faster and sometime without a formal CO.


right mate

persons who are not claiming points for experience are getting grant much faster becoz employment verification consume much time.


----------



## alihasan

sandhuaman said:


> right mate
> 
> persons who are not claiming points for experience are getting grant much faster becoz employment verification consume much time.


I hope it works the same way for Pakistani candidates.


----------



## Visa for me

sandhuaman said:


> right mate
> 
> persons who are not claiming points for experience are getting grant much faster becoz employment verification consume much time.


Regretting claiming employment now


----------



## AM

@firetoy its been quite a while that they changed the name to DIBP. 
they are strengthning their borders. Even UK also changed from UKBA to UKVI or something like that


----------



## srmumtaz

I am in the process of getting PPC from Abu Dhabi, UAE. They require an official letter from the authority who requested the PCC. does anyone has any idea how to go about this issue as I cannot find any such thing on the ecom.immi.gov.au portal?

Thanks in Advance.
Syed Raza


----------



## ruchkal

srmumtaz said:


> I am in the process of getting PPC from Abu Dhabi, UAE. They require an official letter from the authority who requested the PCC. does anyone has any idea how to go about this issue as I cannot find any such thing on the ecom.immi.gov.au portal?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> Syed Raza


Hi Syed,

You will have to present the request letter from CO.


----------



## srmumtaz

I haven't been allocated a CO yet. I am in the process of preparing everything in advance. Any other ideas?

Thanks & regards,
Syed





ruchkal said:


> Hi Syed,
> 
> You will have to present the request letter from CO.


----------



## gtaark

Two CO's are working on my case...first is 'RL" and as of Oct 03, "SO" is helping "RL"



sandhuaman said:


> ..hi gtaark...my co is also from adl team 2...her intials are LS..What are the intials of ur case officer


----------



## gtaark

Travel history to high risk middle east countries and one visa rejection to UK



felix2020 said:


> Did you have any unusual information on your Form 80 ?


----------



## venki09

Thank you shyam


----------



## Firetoy

aravindhmohan said:


> @firetoy its been quite a while that they changed the name to DIBP.
> they are strengthning their borders. Even UK also changed from UKBA to UKVI or something like that


Didn't realize before


----------



## Chetu

Guys n the visa app under which link should the form 80 go ? I didn't find any place where I can upload form80 .

Sent from my iPotato.


----------



## smtouseef

Firetoy said:


> I was a bit bored, so I calculated some data for my Indian friends!!!
> According to the spreadsheet, CO allocation times (only for people from India) are:
> 36 days for visa 190 applying onshore (5 weeks)
> 43 days for visa 190 applying offshore (6 weeks)
> 47 days for visa 189 applying onshore (less than 7 weeks)
> 52 days for visa 189 applying offshore (more than 7 weeks)
> 
> These dates are just informative and based on a few data. Obviously, some people will get their CO before these dates, and other people, AFTER!
> So take it easy!!!!!!


Good work...


----------



## Guirguis

I have applied on 27 September, will have to wait for a while!


----------



## felix2020

sandhuaman said:


> right mate
> 
> persons who are not claiming points for experience are getting grant much faster becoz employment verification consume much time.


It is also the case if you are onshore for a few years, they don't usually pass you through security checks. Because, you are already checked when you enter Australia.


----------



## terminator1

why is everyone so silent here? ... it has been two days


----------



## Visa for me

felix2020 said:


> It is also the case if you are onshore for a few years, they don't usually pass you through security checks. Because, you are already checked when you enter Australia.


How do you know this?


----------



## felix2020

Visa for me said:


> How do you know this?


All visa applicants get security checks before entering Australia whether it's a student visa or work visa. So if you previously obtained an Australia visa and after that you never travelled out of Australia, the case officer will count you as a low risk applicant.


----------



## 0z_dream

which is better 189 or 190,
261312, has opening only in vic (190)
i have 65 points without ss


----------



## Visa for me

Sitting n waiting bro


----------



## felix2020

0z_dream said:


> which is better 189 or 190,
> 261312, has opening only in vic (190)
> i have 65 points without ss


Go for 189. It will save time because SS might take some time. Also you are not committed to live in a single state for the first two years.


----------



## Visa for me

felix2020 said:


> All visa applicants get security checks before entering Australia whether it's a student visa or work visa. So if you previously obtained an Australia visa and after that you never travelled out of Australia, the case officer will count yOu as a low risk applicant.[/QUOTEI
> 
> 
> My question is what source are you using to make the statement " they don't usually pass you through security checks". I understand there are security checks when you enter australia but given that we have to do AFP clearance etc we still have to undergo checks. Im curious to know your source as i have not seen any info on the criteria or procedure for security checks


----------



## ruchkal

srmumtaz said:


> I haven't been allocated a CO yet. I am in the process of preparing everything in advance. Any other ideas?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Syed


Hi Syed,

As per my knowledge, you have to wait till you get a CO since that is the requirement of your country for PCC.


----------



## felix2020

Visa for me said:


> felix2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All visa applicants get security checks before entering Australia whether it's a student visa or work visa. So if you previously obtained an Australia visa and after that you never travelled out of Australia, the case officer will count yOu as a low risk applicant.[/QUOTEI
> 
> 
> My question is what source are you using to make the statement " they don't usually pass you through security checks". I understand there are security checks when you enter australia but given that we have to do AFP clearance etc we still have to undergo checks. Im curious to know your source as i have not seen any info on the criteria or procedure for security checks
> 
> 
> 
> I am only applying my common sense. Sorry, there is no source. Other senior members may be able to provide some detailed information about this.
Click to expand...


----------



## deepajose

miteshm82 said:


> Wait for your CO, he/she will let you know the procedure. You need to fill Form 1023 mostly. CO will provide you the same.



Thanks .
I added my parents as non-migrating dependents .Hence health and character evidence has to be attached for them as well. Did a mistake actually.Hope CO will allow me to remove parent's details.


----------



## Visa for me

felix2020 said:


> Visa for me said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am only applying my common sense. Sorry, there is no source. Other senior members may be able to provide some detailed information about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I've just heard so many people on about security checks I just would like to know what they do. Sounds very FBIish. Would b good to know if there is a procedure to what they do
Click to expand...


----------



## 0z_dream

felix2020 said:


> Go for 189. It will save time because SS might take some time. Also you are not committed to live in a single state for the first two years.


Thanks i thought ss is faster than 189.


----------



## felix2020

Visa for me said:


> felix2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I've just heard so many people on about security checks I just would like to know what they do. Sounds very FBIish. Would b good to know if there is a procedure to what they do
> 
> 
> 
> They never disclose the procedures how they do. But it is conducted by a government agency called ASIO, and the procedure is different for different people.
Click to expand...


----------



## felix2020

0z_dream said:


> Thanks i thought ss is faster than 189.


SS is faster than 189 after you lodge. But before lodging, you have to manage the SS that may take some time.


----------



## Chemfuture

Dear Sept 190 brothers

Joining in!! Visa lodged on 22nd September! Now still figuring out to upload the documents


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Chetu said:


> Guys n the visa app under which link should the form 80 go ? I didn't find any place where I can upload form80 .
> 
> Sent from my iPotato.


Hi Buddy, you can upload it under the 'Character Evidence Of' subcategory by selecting Form 80 as the type of the document.


----------



## venki09

*Which state to apply*

which state is good in getting jobs for civil engineers. as i want to apply for state sponsorship i need to know which state would be better for civil engineers. i am having 5+ years hands on exp in that 3 years in power plant and 2 years in multi-storied buidlings. can any body kindly suggest????


----------



## venki09

which state is good in getting jobs for civil engineers. as i want to apply for state sponsorship i need to know which state would be better for civil engineers. i am having 5+ years hands on exp in that 3 years in power plant and 2 years in multi-storied buidlings. can any body kindly suggest????


----------



## premchandjaladi

ruchkal said:


> Sandhuaman,
> 
> That means your CO is on leave from 15th October till 18th October. And he/she will not be able to handle your case during 15th to 18th October. But I am also puzzled as why CO is informing that now...


Ruchkal she is on leave from 5th Oct till 15th Oct not 15th -18


----------



## premchandjaladi

sandhuaman said:


> i got the email from my case officer yesterday.she wrote"i am urcase officer . i will be away from today till tuesday 15th october. i will be in touch with u regarding this case at the end of 18th october." what does this mean friends give ur opinion


Nothing to worry your CO will be on leave and will be back on 15th. She will contact you by 18th October.
So get ready for your party.:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## premchandjaladi

coolbuddy2013 said:


> I have lodged my visa on 7th sept 2013, still CO is not allocated. How much time it will take?
> Any idea friends?


Cool buddy you need to wait some more time. It depends on whether you have uploaded all the requested docs. If done you can expect a grant soon.

From my observation people who waited for CO to request docs got delayed compared to a few who uploaded all docs by the time Co is allocated.


----------



## premchandjaladi

Ssenthil said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm waiting for the CO allocation.
> I've paid the visa fees on 19th Aug 2013.
> And uploaded most of the documents by 27th Aug 2013.
> I've run out of number of docs to upload. I need to upload the tax documents for my previous 2 companies.
> I'm waiting for CO allocation, once CO is allocated then I'll send my pending docs.
> I've completed my Medicals and PCC before paying my Visa fees.
> 
> Still I don't know why the CO is NOT allocated even after 5 Weeks.
> Any Ideas, please help.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> ssenthil


May be your CO is on leave. So please be patient you will get your grant soon


----------



## Colombo

Firetoy said:


> I was a bit bored, so I calculated some data for my Indian friends!!!
> According to the spreadsheet, CO allocation times (only for people from India) are:
> 36 days for visa 190 applying onshore (5 weeks)
> 43 days for visa 190 applying offshore (6 weeks)
> 47 days for visa 189 applying onshore (less than 7 weeks)
> 52 days for visa 189 applying offshore (more than 7 weeks)
> 
> These dates are just informative and based on a few data. Obviously, some people will get their CO before these dates, and other people, AFTER!
> So take it easy!!!!!!



Fire Toy my friend.....

I need a lil favor from you....

My CO requested some more docs . I have submitted them last Sunday.

Week has gone.. no up date..

Do i have to call them and re query about the situation.

Based on your analytical skills.. please add a comment...

Cheers..

XXX


----------



## Vijay24

venki09 said:


> which state is good in getting jobs for civil engineers. as i want to apply for state sponsorship i need to know which state would be better for civil engineers. i am having 5+ years hands on exp in that 3 years in power plant and 2 years in multi-storied buidlings. can any body kindly suggest????


Search for Western Australia or other state occupation list in Google and check out!


----------



## Colombo

terminator1 said:


> why is everyone so silent here? ... it has been two days



Terminator1 My friend.....

I need a lil favor from you....

My CO requested some more docs . I have submitted them last Sunday.

Week has gone.. no up date..

Do i have to call them and re query about the situation.

Based on your analytical skills.. please add a comment...

Cheers..

XXX


----------



## sober_sandy

Hi Guys,

Any idea whts the latest date up to which CO has been allocated for offshore (189).


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello *venki09*,
You as a civil engineer, Which state you like to migrate ? Decide this query first and then choose the state.

190 route states ACT, QLD, NSW, NT ,TAS, VIC,SA and WA
489 route states ACT, QLD, NSW, NT, TAS, VIC,SA and WA


----------



## KT2013

CO assigned, 6 days till today..but dint hear anything


----------



## gsp2canberra

Will next week be the game changer?
Let's pray for people who lodged their application before us so that they get their grant soon!! and we get the CO allocation, as some of us are getting into 6th week already!.

Jai Mata di! Happy Navaratri to all!


----------



## venki09

*Which state to apply*



mithu93ku said:


> Hello *venki09*,
> You as a civil engineer, Which state you like to migrate ? Decide this query first and then choose the state.
> 
> 190 route states ACT, QLD, NSW, NT ,TAS, VIC,SA and WA
> 489 route states ACT, QLD, NSW, NT, TAS, VIC,SA and WA


Hello Mithu,
i scored 6 in each band in ielts, so am eligible to apply for few states only. ST,NSW,WA,NT. Am having only four options. in that i need to know which state could be better in which civil engineers are having wide oppurtunities. .


----------



## mithu93ku

venki09 said:


> Hello Mithu,
> i scored 6 in each band in ielts, so am eligible to apply for few states only. ST,NSW,WA,NT. Am having only four options. in that i need to know which state could be better in which civil engineers are having wide oppurtunities. .


Do some research yourself through seek.com.au and googling .


----------



## venki09

yeah i am doing that. in the mean while i want some persons from civil engineers who can suggest me


----------



## aamirrehman

Hi All,

Does anyone has CO from *Team 4 with initials JH*? 

All of the family members medicals got cleared from MOC on 16th Sept. We have mailed the medical status query to CO on 22nd Sept but no reply as yet since 14 days.

Any suggestions about what to do next?


----------



## ruchkal

Hi,

From today onwards, time in Australia has been increased by 1 hour for daylight saving, a friend of mine in Adelaide told me. Consider about this when you are calling DIBP. 

Ruchkal


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> Terminator1 My friend.....
> 
> I need a lil favor from you....
> 
> My CO requested some more docs . I have submitted them last Sunday.
> 
> Week has gone.. no up date..
> 
> Do i have to call them and re query about the situation.
> 
> Based on your analytical skills.. please add a comment...
> 
> Cheers..
> 
> XXX


Sure my dear colombo. 
Just hold on for some more time.
When you are tired of waiting, you may contact the CO. 
Email him/her... No need to call... you can politely ask him/her whether he/she has received your documents and if any thing else is needed. Wish you get a grant in this week. All the best!


----------



## ashish3116

bhanu30 said:


> Will next week be the game changer?
> Let's pray for people who lodged their application before us so that they get their grant soon!! and we get the CO allocation, as some of us are getting into 6th week already!.
> 
> Jai Mata di! Happy Navaratri to all!



True, All the very best Guys, May we hear the good news soon !!


----------



## AM

All the best to all those who applied in August. the coming week could be ours


----------



## JaxSantiago

KT2013 said:


> CO assigned, 6 days till today..but dint hear anything


I thought I read somewhere that the CO may take up to 2 weeks to get back to the applicant.

That's certainly the case with a friend of mine. The CO requested Form 80, and they submitted it within a couple of days. Still it took 2 weeks before they heard from the CO again.


----------



## erbash

*At last , a grant!!!*

I would like to thank everyone here for the input. I finally got my grant after waiting since the last week of june. I was too tired of checking my mail everyday so I havent been checking for a while. Checked today and the golden mail was waiting for me from last week!!!

Here is what can help. Be truthful. Take your time, don't hurry up to fill in forms or give docs. You dont want to make mistakes. Finally, you need to be really patient. Find some things to do to keep you occupied. When the grant comes, it will be a nice surprise. 

Feel free to ask me questions. I will help as much as I can. I did'nt use any agent.


----------



## ram2013

Hi peeps,

Any updates from Adelaide T8? 

It's gonna be 3 months soon for me n there is no reply until now.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## erbash

0z_dream said:


> Congrats may I know ur exp points and total points pls


Applied with 65 points EOI and that didnt change.


----------



## Steyn

I lodged by application on Sept 26 and going for medical tomorrow. Has also got the PCC processed. I'm going to FL medical and all documents except PCC. 

Reason i'm going to do this is, i would be able to know about CO allocation this way. I would provide the PCC very next day CO asks for it.

Does it sound logical or is there any better way to know about CO allocation?


----------



## Vijay24

Steyn said:


> I lodged by application on Sept 26 and going for medical tomorrow. Has also got the PCC processed. I'm going to FL medical and all documents except PCC.
> 
> Reason i'm going to do this is, i would be able to know about CO allocation this way. I would provide the PCC very next day CO asks for it.
> 
> Does it sound logical or is there any better way to know about CO allocation?


Why would you want to know about CO allocation when you can expect a direct grant by uploading all documents now itself. Just an opinion


----------



## AM

A month and half and update from CO? why dont u call them and check or mail them. it seems too late


----------



## AM

Yes vijay is right. pre load all docs. its easier


----------



## Steyn

Vijay24 said:


> Why would you want to know about CO allocation when you can expect a direct grant by uploading all documents now itself. Just an opinion


To have peace of mind 

On serious note, would like to know if CO is assigned and case is being worked on. Can follow up with DIAC in case of any delays in CO allocation

Besides, would be aware of the team working on my case and can ask people on this forum about them


----------



## sober_sandy

*CO allocation*

Hi Guys,

Any idea whts the latest date up to which CO has been allocated for offshore (189).


----------



## Aparwar

Steyn said:


> To have peace of mind  On serious note, would like to know if CO is assigned and case is being worked on. Can follow up with DIAC in case of any delays in CO allocation Besides, would be aware of the team working on my case and can ask people on this forum about them


I understand your predicament. But agree with the seniors here. Front load and wait. I know it is killing, but eventually is the better way.

All the best.


----------



## iamafreak

Firetoy said:


> I was a bit bored, so I calculated some data for my Indian friends!!!
> According to the spreadsheet, CO allocation times (only for people from India) are:
> 36 days for visa 190 applying onshore (5 weeks)
> 43 days for visa 190 applying offshore (6 weeks)
> 47 days for visa 189 applying onshore (less than 7 weeks)
> 52 days for visa 189 applying offshore (more than 7 weeks)
> 
> These dates are just informative and based on a few data. Obviously, some people will get their CO before these dates, and other people, AFTER!
> So take it easy!!!!!!


mate, you should be promoted as a moderator of this forum


----------



## ram2013

aravindhmohan said:


> A month and half and update from CO? why dont u call them and check or mail them. it seems too late


There is no reply for email. If I call DIAC they are telling that CO is processing my application.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Firetoy

According to the spreadsheet, the last one was allocated the 27th of September to Imugly, user from Vietnam under visa subclass 189 applying offshore (got the Grant the 3rd of October)



sober_sandy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any idea whts the latest date up to which CO has been allocated for offshore (189).


----------



## AM

its indeed too bad then. this is a huge waiting time after CO. did u check if there are any external checks which are happening . as far as i see, that could be the only reason.
Mail Team 08


----------



## Firetoy

Take it easy! You shouldn't call them yet. They need their time. Wait for two weeks and if no news, drop them an email. I've seen people getting the Grant in two days, and many others in two months, so take a deep breath, chillax and everything will be in its place soon! Be patient!
By the way, your data in the spreadsheet is duplicate. What is your ANSZO code, 261111 or 201112?



Colombo said:


> Fire Toy my friend.....
> 
> I need a lil favor from you....
> 
> My CO requested some more docs . I have submitted them last Sunday.
> 
> Week has gone.. no up date..
> 
> Do i have to call them and re query about the situation.
> 
> Based on your analytical skills.. please add a comment...
> 
> Cheers..
> 
> XXX


----------



## Firetoy

Be patient! It's too early! Chillax! :whip:



KT2013 said:


> CO assigned, 6 days till today..but dint hear anything


----------



## Colombo

terminator1 said:


> Sure my dear colombo.
> Just hold on for some more time.
> When you are tired of waiting, you may contact the CO.
> Email him/her... No need to call... you can politely ask him/her whether he/she has received your documents and if any thing else is needed. Wish you get a grant in this week. All the best!


Yeh that's a geart idea . Thanks bro.
I have a lil seconed thought.

We are emaling to a common emaol address . I think emails for all the co's may go there. 

Isnt it a risk of misplacing our mail s there or getting the work delay due to heavy in coming e mail load.....

Cheers
XXX


----------



## gprotima

*waiting for CO*

Still waiting for CO ??? please guide me what to do next ?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Visa 189 & 190 /ANZSCO 2613 Software eng/ IELTS 7.5 June 2013 /EOI submit 3/07/13 Points 60 for 189 & 65 for 190


----------



## Colombo

Firetoy said:


> Take it easy! You shouldn't call them yet. They need their time. Wait for two weeks and if no news, drop them an email. I've seen people getting the Grant in two days, and many others in two months, so take a deep breath, chillax and everything will be in its place soon! Be patient!
> By the way, your data in the spreadsheet is duplicate. What is your ANSZO code, 261111 or 201112?


Dear FT;

261112 is my correct code.
Please amend and clear duplicated entries...

Dude chilling is the hardest thing that I can do in this stage.

Cheers
XXX


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> Yeh that's a geart idea . Thanks bro.
> I have a lil seconed thought.
> 
> We are emaling to a common emaol address . I think emails for all the co's may go there.
> 
> Isnt it a risk of misplacing our mail s there or getting the work delay due to heavy in coming e mail load.....
> 
> Cheers
> XXX


Please mention your complete details.. TRN, Application No ... blah blah on the email.. it will be shared with the right CO...don't worry about it.


----------



## Firetoy

Done! Remember that your row is green now because you have a CO!



Colombo said:


> Dear FT;
> 
> 261112 is my correct code.
> Please amend and clear duplicated entries...
> 
> Dude chilling is the hardest thing that I can do in this stage.
> 
> Cheers
> XXX


----------



## Birender

erbash said:


> Applied with 65 points EOI and that didnt change.


You applied via ACS? your letter was in old format? like was there any deemed date on the ACS letter?

How many points you claimed for your work ex?


----------



## manubadboy

Today is DIBP's off.. Labor Day Holiday 
I dont think we will get any good news today


----------



## ashish3116

manubadboy said:


> Today is DIBP's off.. Labor Day Holiday
> I dont think we will get any good news today


This wait is getting longer :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## manubadboy

ashish3116 said:


> This wait is getting longer :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:



True man.. The wait after the visa lodgement is even more longer.. Speaking of which kindly update your timeline mate so that we may know your timelines  :clock:


----------



## sandhuaman

anyone having co from team 2 adelaide with initials LS


----------



## sandhuaman

anyone having co from team 2 adelaide with initials LS


----------



## sandhuaman

gprotima said:


> Still waiting for CO ??? please guide me what to do next ?
> 
> 
> FOR WHICH SUBCLASS U R APPLYING 189 OR 190???
> 
> IF 190 WAIT FOR 5 - 6WEEKS FROM DATE OF LODGEMENT
> 
> IF 189 WAIT FOR 8 WEEKS


----------



## Birender

my friend is an offshore candidate.

she applied on 16th august, 189, No CO allocated.


----------



## gyan

*CO Assignment time*

Hi,

I have applied for 190 visa for 2613 job code. Can anyone please inform about how much time does it take for CO assignment after lodging Visa application?


----------



## gprotima

I have applied for both subclass ...189 & 190 as well .. crossed 10thweek ..





sandhuaman said:


> gprotima said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for CO ??? please guide me what to do next ?
> 
> 
> FOR WHICH SUBCLASS U R APPLYING 189 OR 190???
> 
> IF 190 WAIT FOR 5 - 6WEEKS FROM DATE OF LODGEMENT
> 
> IF 189 WAIT FOR 8 WEEKS
Click to expand...


----------



## Birender

gprotima said:


> I have applied for both subclass ...189 & 190 as well .. crossed 10thweek ..
> 
> 
> 
> You have lodged application in both the subclass?
> 
> or you applied EOI in both subclass?


----------



## manubadboy

gyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa for 2613 job code. Can anyone please inform about how much time does it take for CO assignment after lodging Visa application?


Hey gyan.. It takes around 5 weeks time to get a CO assigned from the date of lodgement.


----------



## besthar

*Latest SA Invites ?*

Hi Guys , 

Wanted to know of the latest SA invites that members have received (non-6 IT Occupations) ...

Filed my EoI and SA SS on Sept 5th and its been over 4 weeks I haven't heard yet from the state... 

Anybody filed their SS during the same time (+ or - 1 week) could help me with an idea of invite's being currently sent out ...


----------



## amitso

Hi Guys,

Just to inform you, if you call from Vodafone India to DIAC, call rate is 10 RS per minute.

On 27th I a call with DIAC for about 28 Minutes which cost me 280 Rs.

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## amitso

ashish3116 said:


> This wait is getting longer :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


Please add a signature..!!


----------



## manubadboy

amitso said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to inform you, if you call from Vodafone India to DIAC, call rate is 10 RS per minute.
> 
> On 27th I a call with DIAC for about 28 Minutes which cost me 280 Rs.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Dude dont call through Vodafone or Airtel.. Use voip.. It is much cheaper option.. I guess one of the member called DIAC and after waiting for 25 minutes it only costed him 55 cents.. I guess around Rs. 35..


----------



## srmumtaz

Gentlemen,

I have applied for the visa on 28 of sept 2013 and my eoi points were 60. I turn 33 years of age in May 2014. If I do not get visa granted by that time, will my points drop down to 55 ? will it affect my visa application in any way?

Thanks in Advance.

RegaRDS
Syed Raza


----------



## 0z_dream

Birender said:


> You applied via ACS? your letter was in old format? like was there any deemed date on the ACS letter?
> 
> How many points you claimed for your work ex?


Yes his is old acs format received on jan,2013.


----------



## srikar

srmumtaz said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I have applied for the visa on 28 of sept 2013 and my eoi points were 60. I turn 33 years of age in May 2014. If I do not get visa granted by that time, will my points drop down to 55 ? will it affect my visa application in any way?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> RegaRDS
> Syed Raza


Hi Syed,

Your age will be calculated till the time of invitation.
Need not worry at all.


----------



## kumar247

*Case Officer allocated*

Today I got to know that I was assigned a Case Officer on 4/10/2013

Team 8

No information on Medicals

Visa Lodged 26/7/2013

Does anyone has similar experience..


----------



## srikar

kumar247 said:


> Today I got to know that I was assigned a Case Officer on 4/10/2013
> 
> Team 8
> 
> No information on Medicals
> 
> Visa Lodged 26/7/2013
> 
> Does anyone has similar experience..


Hi Kumar welcome to the Forum,
I encourage you to add/update your info here from time to time https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

You can also see other's progress,timelines.

Good luck with your Application,Wishing you a quick grant.


----------



## Birender

0z_dream said:


> Yes his is old acs format received on jan,2013.


Do you know the points claimed for work ex and total point score?


----------



## 0z_dream

Birender said:


> Do you know the points claimed for work ex and total point score?


yes got his details from his past posts
he said
"Sorry I cannot put my signature because I am new but here is my profile;
ANSCO : 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Work Experience: 3<x<5
Two different companies
ACS Apply : 07 Dec 2012
ACS Stage 1: 07 Dec 2012 
ACS Stage 4 With Assesor : 07 Dec 2012
ACS Stage 4 In Progress : 27 Jan 2013

I hope this answers your questions
"

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sessment-processing-time-187.html#post1032684


----------



## miteshm82

gyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa for 2613 job code. Can anyone please inform about how much time does it take for CO assignment after lodging Visa application?


You will be contacted by your CO between 6-7 week. If you have front loaded all the documents, you may get direct grant between 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Birender

0z_dream said:


> yes got his details from his past posts
> he said
> "Sorry I cannot put my signature because I am new but here is my profile;
> ANSCO : 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> Work Experience: 3<x<5
> Two different companies
> ACS Apply : 07 Dec 2012
> ACS Stage 1: 07 Dec 2012
> ACS Stage 4 With Assesor : 07 Dec 2012
> ACS Stage 4 In Progress : 27 Jan 2013
> 
> I hope this answers your questions
> "
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sessment-processing-time-187.html#post1032684


alright. does that mean 60?? and 5 points for work ex? 

we cannot be sure with the details above?


----------



## kumar247

I have added Thanks Shikar


----------



## HarryAdd

gyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa for 2613 job code. Can anyone please inform about how much time does it take for CO assignment after lodging Visa application?


may be you should update in the below spreadsheet. it will be helpful to others too.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...9oX2RnbnEyd04yazRkNER5OWc&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## felix2020

gprotima said:


> I have applied for both subclass ...189 & 190 as well .. crossed 10thweek ..
> 
> 
> 
> Did you lodge a visa application ? Because if you submit EOI, EOI is not a visa application. You have to wait to get invited and then only you can lodge an application.
> 
> Please be clear.


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> According to the spreadsheet, the last one was allocated the 27th of September to Imugly, user from Vietnam under visa subclass 189 applying offshore (got the Grant the 3rd of October)


Do you mean 27th August ?


----------



## felix2020

besthar said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Wanted to know of the latest SA invites that members have received (non-6 IT Occupations) ...
> 
> Filed my EoI and SA SS on Sept 5th and its been over 4 weeks I haven't heard yet from the state...
> 
> Anybody filed their SS during the same time (+ or - 1 week) could help me with an idea of invite's being currently sent out ...


I have received SA nomination on an off-list IT occupation in less than 24 hours. We never know how they process nomination. It's all based on luck I guess. Current processing time is around 5 weeks of lodgement.

Good Luck.


----------



## Firetoy

Yesss. Mistake mended already!



felix2020 said:


> Do you mean 27th August ?


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Yesss. Mistake mended already!


Is it safe to assume that all August 190 applicant got COs except one or two here and there? Then We can start looking at September.


----------



## Firetoy

Ok ladies and gentlemen! Tomorrow a new flow of CO allocations and grants will start. This is my guess regarding to CO allocation for this week!
Sahil772
bhanu.it2002
Sinchan
aravindhmohan
Drshk
sagarbuet
leonine4eva
ind2oz
ashish0401
mohsinhere
Crosswind
Yamahaneo
Kbounds
liz21
Ankitakharbanda
aj34321
amitgupte

And, if I'm lucky, I could be in this list (though I've got a gut feeling that nothing for me till the week after...)


----------



## shyam

HarryAdd said:


> may be you should update in the below spreadsheet. it will be helpful to others too.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...9oX2RnbnEyd04yazRkNER5OWc&usp=drive_web#gid=0


Guys,

We already have a spreadsheet maintained with more than 120 users init.
I guess better we continue using it rather having a new one. My opinion 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## HarryAdd

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> We already have a spreadsheet maintained with more than 120 users init.
> I guess better we continue using it rather having a new one. My opinion
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


Yes, I tried it but the data looks immese.

Thought there should be a way to bring the SA aspirants together and created this spreadsheet.


----------



## ashish0401

Firetoy said:


> Ok ladies and gentlemen! Tomorrow a new flow of CO allocations and grants will start. This is my guess regarding to CO allocation for this week!
> Sahil772
> bhanu.it2002
> Sinchan
> aravindhmohan
> Drshk
> sagarbuet
> leonine4eva
> ind2oz
> ashish0401
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> Yamahaneo
> Kbounds
> liz21
> Ankitakharbanda
> aj34321
> amitgupte
> 
> And, if I'm lucky, I could be in this list (though I've got a gut feeling that nothing for me till the week after...)



Love you Bro for this . lets hope for the best.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

Hope everybody will get CO and grant soon including you firetoy.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## shyam

HarryAdd said:


> Yes, I tried it but the data looks immese.
> 
> Thought there should be a way to bring the SA aspirants together and created this spreadsheet.


Yes correct, but allowing the users to sort and to perform other functionality in the spreadsheet is messing the report and it will become difficult for concurrent users. Hence only a few things are permitted on the report.

We all copy the data into the our own local excel sheet for analysis. I hope this helps. Thanks.


----------



## Colombo

is today a holiday @ south ausi....


----------



## JaxSantiago

Colombo said:


> is today a holiday @ south ausi....


It's Labour Day over there, I believe.

BTW, DST kicked off yesterday too, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## baba18

Firetoy said:


> Ok ladies and gentlemen! Tomorrow a new flow of CO allocations and grants will start. This is my guess regarding to CO allocation for this week!
> Sahil772
> bhanu.it2002
> Sinchan
> aravindhmohan
> Drshk
> sagarbuet
> leonine4eva
> ind2oz
> ashish0401
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> Yamahaneo
> Kbounds
> liz21
> Ankitakharbanda
> aj34321
> amitgupte
> 
> And, if I'm lucky, I could be in this list (though I've got a gut feeling that nothing for me till the week after...)


HI firetoy

Your predictions r very good. We both almost have the same time line.

could u plz tell me what is the date range of the applicants in your list


----------



## ashish0401

Colombo said:


> is today a holiday @ south ausi....


Ya dude,

Today is Gov Holiday,

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## srmumtaz

Thanks a lot buddy. so now I have 1 less thing to worry.



srikar said:


> Hi Syed,
> 
> Your age will be calculated till the time of invitation.
> Need not worry at all.


----------



## felix2020

It's 6:21 PM in Adelaide. Labour day Holiday.


----------



## Ssenthil

premchandjaladi said:


> May be your CO is on leave. So please be patient you will get your grant soon


Thanks prem.


----------



## sahil772

Firetoy said:


> Ok ladies and gentlemen! Tomorrow a new flow of CO allocations and grants will start. This is my guess regarding to CO allocation for this week!
> Sahil772
> bhanu.it2002
> Sinchan
> aravindhmohan
> Drshk
> sagarbuet
> leonine4eva
> ind2oz
> ashish0401
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> Yamahaneo
> Kbounds
> liz21
> Ankitakharbanda
> aj34321
> amitgupte
> 
> And, if I'm lucky, I could be in this list (though I've got a gut feeling that nothing for me till the week after...)


Thanks mate...u got me motivated again....Wish we all get CO this week...
All the best to everyone....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Firetoy

baba18 said:


> HI firetoy
> 
> Your predictions r very good. We both almost have the same time line.
> 
> could u plz tell me what is the date range of the applicants in your list



Here you have baba! I take the data from the spreadsheet (you can find it on my signature)

Name Visa Class	Date Lodged
Sahil772 190	31-Aug-2013
Sinchan 189	17-Aug-2013
bhanu.it2002 189	16-Aug-2013
aravindhmohan 190	29-Aug-2013
Drshk 190	29-Aug-2013
sagarbuet 190	29-Aug-2013
leonine4eva 190	28-Aug-2013
ind2oz 190	26-Aug-2013
mohsinhere 190	24-Aug-2013
Crosswind  190	23-Aug-2013
Yamahaneo 189	11-Aug-2013
ashish0401 189	10-Aug-2013
Kbounds 190	21-Aug-2013
liz21 190	21-Aug-2013
Ankitakharbanda 190	18-Aug-2013
aj34321 189	21-Jun-2013 (direct grant???)
amitgupte 190	3-Jul-2013 (direct grant???)


----------



## ruchkal

Firetoy said:


> Here you have baba! I take the data from the spreadsheet (you can find it on my signature)
> 
> Name Visa Class	Date Lodged
> Sahil772 190	31-Aug-2013
> Sinchan 189	17-Aug-2013
> bhanu.it2002  189	16-Aug-2013
> aravindhmohan 190	29-Aug-2013
> Drshk 190	29-Aug-2013
> sagarbuet 190	29-Aug-2013
> leonine4eva 190	28-Aug-2013
> ind2oz 190	26-Aug-2013
> mohsinhere 190	24-Aug-2013
> Crosswind 190	23-Aug-2013
> Yamahaneo 189	11-Aug-2013
> ashish0401 189	10-Aug-2013
> Kbounds 190	21-Aug-2013
> liz21 190	21-Aug-2013
> Ankitakharbanda 190	18-Aug-2013
> aj34321 189	21-Jun-2013 (direct grant???)
> amitgupte 190	3-Jul-2013 (direct grant???)



Wow.. this is pretty impressive.. Thanks loads Firetoy.. I'm eagerly waiting till this week is over.... :hippie:


----------



## gsr1603

Hi Guys,

I have a question. I lodged my visa on 3rd Oct (189) and thus start my long wait for CO.

I have started the process to get my PCC which I intend to upload upfront. As far as medicals are concerned, I was under the impression that I am supposed to complete this only when CO asks.

But I see in quite a few 'timelines' that medicals have been uploaded even before the assignment of CO.

Is this possible? 

Regards,
GSR


----------



## Nixcy

After reading so many post, I find that in general it takes 4-5 weeks time for CO to be allocated.
In may case I have applied for 190, Lodged application with DIAC on 13th August and till now no CO allocated. I have lodged through the agent and I have just USA PCC (Impact of US govt shutdown) and medicals pending. 
Not sure when will the CO get allocated. Now becoming worried about it.


----------



## s_agrasen

Hello Everyone, 

finally i am ready with my fees and documents to be submitted for e-VISA. BTW, i got the message that usually DIAC takes almost a year to approve the VISA. 

in normal circumtances it is too high time. 

any guys expereince having the same message in current days


----------



## Sinchan

Firetoy said:


> Ok ladies and gentlemen! Tomorrow a new flow of CO allocations and grants will start. This is my guess regarding to CO allocation for this week!
> Sahil772
> bhanu.it2002
> Sinchan
> aravindhmohan
> Drshk
> sagarbuet
> leonine4eva
> ind2oz
> ashish0401
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> Yamahaneo
> Kbounds
> liz21
> Ankitakharbanda
> aj34321
> amitgupte
> 
> And, if I'm lucky, I could be in this list (though I've got a gut feeling that nothing for me till the week after...)


Hope your wish comes true for all of us ... and thank you for the hard work and effort you are putting in for all of us in the forum ..

Sinchan


----------



## kmann

Hi guys........hows everyone........

Any GRANTS today :der::der::der:


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Friends,

Need some Info

We have applied for 189 Visa and the application was done on Sep 2nd. PCC is done too and medicals pending. 
Waiting for the CO to be assigned. 
Any idea how long it might take?? Going through the discussions above am a little lost on the right info. 

Can someone pls throw some light on this
Regards
Rupa


----------



## ruchkal

kmann said:


> Hi guys........hows everyone........
> 
> Any GRANTS today :der::der::der:


No grants or CO allocations today as today is a government holiday at Oz (Labour day). :nono::nono:

Have to wait till tomorrow :ranger:


----------



## baba18

Firetoy said:


> Here you have baba! I take the data from the spreadsheet (you can find it on my signature)
> 
> Name Visa Class	Date Lodged
> Sahil772 190	31-Aug-2013
> Sinchan 189	17-Aug-2013
> bhanu.it2002 189	16-Aug-2013
> aravindhmohan 190	29-Aug-2013
> Drshk 190	29-Aug-2013
> sagarbuet 190	29-Aug-2013
> leonine4eva 190	28-Aug-2013
> ind2oz 190	26-Aug-2013
> mohsinhere 190	24-Aug-2013
> Crosswind 190	23-Aug-2013
> Yamahaneo 189	11-Aug-2013
> ashish0401 189	10-Aug-2013
> Kbounds 190	21-Aug-2013
> liz21 190	21-Aug-2013
> Ankitakharbanda 190	18-Aug-2013
> aj34321 189	21-Jun-2013 (direct grant???)
> amitgupte 190	3-Jul-2013 (direct grant???)



Thats very impressive. so that means that 1st and 2nd week Aug applicants have already got their grants or have got CO

Now its time for 3rd and 4th week Aug applicants:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Firetoy

Well, for visa 189, I think they are done with who lodged the first week of August, so they will start with the second and third week.
For visa 190, I think they are done till the second week of August, so they will start with the third and the forth week now. Let's see 



baba18 said:


> Thats very impressive. so that means that 1st and 2nd week Aug applicants have already got their grants or have got CO
> 
> Now its time for 3rd and 4th week Aug applicants:fingerscrossed:


----------



## johnson77

This is Johnson i have lodged my 190 application online on 15th August 2013, CO not yet assigned. As this is my 8th week on run, quite worried.


----------



## miteshm82

Nixcy said:


> After reading so many post, I find that in general it takes 4-5 weeks time for CO to be allocated.
> In may case I have applied for 190, Lodged application with DIAC on 13th August and till now no CO allocated. I have lodged through the agent and I have just USA PCC (Impact of US govt shutdown) and medicals pending.
> Not sure when will the CO get allocated. Now becoming worried about it.


You should call DIAC at this stage.


----------



## srikar

johnson77 said:


> This is Johnson i have lodged my 190 application online on 15th August 2013, CO not yet assigned


Welcome to the forum Johnson,All the best with your application.
Please Add/Update your info here from time to time 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ag7E0rVMz1AEdFJrRVduTHEtN3ZBVGRNZ2R2d2hsclE#gid=0

You can also track the progress of other applicants close to your time line.


----------



## miteshm82

gsr1603 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question. I lodged my visa on 3rd Oct (189) and thus start my long wait for CO.
> 
> I have started the process to get my PCC which I intend to upload upfront. As far as medicals are concerned, I was under the impression that I am supposed to complete this only when CO asks.
> 
> But I see in quite a few 'timelines' that medicals have been uploaded even before the assignment of CO.
> 
> Is this possible?
> 
> Regards,
> GSR


Yes, It is possible. And you should go with it.


----------



## Birender

johnson77 said:


> This is Johnson i have lodged my 190 application online on 15th August 2013, CO not yet assigned. As this is my 8th week on run, quite worried.


please add your signature.


----------



## johnson77

how do i add my signature


----------



## johnson77

Hi Srikar i have updated the spread sheet


----------



## srikar

johnson77 said:


> how do i add my signature


Put your signature here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## johnson77

well i cant do that un-till i do 5 postings

233512 +ve July 2013
EOI: 14th July 2013 : 60 points
Lodged-190: 15th Aug 2013
Medical : 14th Aug 2013
PCC: 21st Aug 2013
CO:???
Grant:???


----------



## chargoesabroad

johnson77 said:


> well i cant do that un-till i do 5 postings
> 
> 233512 +ve July 2013
> EOI: 14th July 2013 : 60 points
> Lodged-190: 15th Aug 2013
> Medical : 14th Aug 2013
> PCC: 21st Aug 2013
> CO:???
> Grant:???


I also lodged mine on 15 aug


----------



## Birender

johnson77 said:


> well i cant do that un-till i do 5 postings
> 
> 233512 +ve July 2013
> EOI: 14th July 2013 : 60 points
> Lodged-190: 15th Aug 2013
> Medical : 14th Aug 2013
> PCC: 21st Aug 2013
> CO:???
> Grant:???


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

You can do it after thanking me for this 

that will be your 5th post.


----------



## ram2013

aravindhmohan said:


> its indeed too bad then. this is a huge waiting time after CO. did u check if there are any external checks which are happening . as far as i see, that could be the only reason. Mail Team 08


Hi,

Lodged my application on July 10th n CO allocated on 15th August. After all no reply n I did call DIAC. They say my application is still under process. T8 is very slow n there are many applicants waiting. When did u lodge ur application n which team u belong to?

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Surfer127

Following are the documents 
1.	Passport copy
2.	IELTS score card
3.	Assessment Outcome
4.	India PCC (Front load)
5.	10 th pass certificate and DMC 
6.	12 th pass certificate and DMC
7.	Bachelor degree certificate and DMC’s
8.	Company 1 = 1 Reference letter 
9.	Company 1 = 1 Experience letter 
10.	Company 1 = Appointment letter 
11.	Company 2 = 1 Reference letter 
12.	Company 2 = 1 Experience letter 
13.	Company 2 = Appointment letter 
14.	2 year bank statement
15. years Salary slips
16. Form 16
17. Income tax return
18 Form 80 - better if you upload in advance

Go for medicals.

Same for spouse (whatever is applicable) - i may have missed some, I have copied it earlier from some thread in this forum only !!


----------



## Surfer127

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...visa-application-after-invite.html#post852463


----------



## johnson77

Thanks Birender


----------



## Birender

All the best guys for tomorrow. May tomorrow bring many grants and COs.


----------



## johnson77

Hi, How do we know the status of the application, the link they have in immi web is not responding


----------



## Birender

All the best guys for tomorrow. 

Wishing Terminator and Columbo grants tomorrow.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Writing after a long time folks..Just to say hello..

hope all of you waiting since July and August get grant soon...


----------



## rajfromhyd

Hi Friends,

I applied on 5th September. front loaded all documents. is any one got CO allocated for september applicants here ?

Thanks
Raj


----------



## cadspac

Rocky Balboa said:


> Writing after a long time folks..Just to say hello..
> 
> hope all of you waiting since July and August get grant soon...


Congrats mate, it was a long wait, but finally you got it, all the best in ur new journey. God bless you


----------



## Firetoy

Did you try here https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login with your TRN and password?


johnson77 said:


> Hi, How do we know the status of the application, the link they have in immi web is not responding


----------



## johnson77

Usually we are supposed to get our Case Officer by 5th Week right? i have seen few of them getting one or two days earlier or later. But why is it taking so long, i am in the 8th week now, should i contact DAIC. Any suggestions please?


----------



## johnson77

Hi Firetoy, i tried that link it shows the status as in progress


----------



## srikar

johnson77 said:


> Usually we are supposed to get our Case Officer by 5th Week right? i have seen few of them getting one or two days earlier or later. But why is it taking so long, i am in the 8th week now, should i contact DAIC. Any suggestions please?


for 190 8 weeks is too much.Try calling them tomorrow.
BTW just noticed you have 8 posts please update your signature.


----------



## johnson77

srikar said:


> for 190 8 weeks is too much.Try calling them tomorrow.
> BTW just noticed you have 8 posts please update your signature.


i have updated my signature


----------



## johnson77

Well guys hope tmrw brings lot of smiles for everyone


----------



## Gurpreethm

Rocky Balboa said:


> Writing after a long time folks..Just to say hello..
> 
> hope all of you waiting since July and August get grant soon...


Congrats Rocky

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku

Rocky Balboa said:


> Writing after a long time folks..Just to say hello..
> 
> hope all of you waiting since July and August get grant soon...


Welcome again in expat forum!


----------



## kmann

It was dry day today..........Hope to see lots of grants tomorrowarty:arty:arty:


----------



## terminator1

Birender said:


> All the best guys for tomorrow.
> 
> Wishing Terminator and Columbo grants tomorrow.


Thanks Birender but i hardly see any light in this week... still waiting for the CO to contact.... wishing everyone a good one... whosoever is thinking about his grant gets one. :cool2:


----------



## ruchkal

johnson77 said:


> i have updated my signature


Hi Johnson,

You might have been allocated to a CO and since you have front loaded all the documents he/she may not be contacting you now. If additional documents are required, you will be contacted. Unless you will be given a direct grant.. :angel::angel:


----------



## jcgallegoh

Hello Guys,

Just joined the forum. I´m a September 2nd applicant for 189 and still waiting patiently for CO. Best wishes for all of you.


----------



## ruchkal

rajfromhyd said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied on 5th September. front loaded all documents. is any one got CO allocated for september applicants here ?
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


Hi Raj,

As per the updates of expats, COs have been allocated upto 29th August. Follow this thread as well. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../196210-aug-2013-189-190-visa-applicants.html

Since you have uploaded meds and PCC, you will get a direct grant..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jcgallegoh

Hello Guys,

Just joined the forum. I´m a September 2nd applicant for 189 and still waiting patiently for CO. Best wishes for all of you.


----------



## ruchkal

jcgallegoh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just joined the forum. I´m a September 2nd applicant for 189 and still waiting patiently for CO. Best wishes for all of you.


Hi JC,

Welcome to the forum..

Follow this thread as well.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1-september-2013-189-190-visa-applicants.html


----------



## akshay1229

kmann said:


> It was dry day today..........Hope to see lots of grants tomorrowarty:arty:arty:


It was government holiday today...


----------



## kmann

jcgallegoh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just joined the forum. I´m a September 2nd applicant for 189 and still waiting patiently for CO. Best wishes for all of you.


Welcome to the forum and good luck with your application :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Firetoy

Hello JC, bienvenido!

Please, update your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
And please, as soon as you have posted 5 times, update your signature too! Thanks and good luck!




jcgallegoh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just joined the forum. I´m a September 2nd applicant for 189 and still waiting patiently for CO. Best wishes for all of you.


----------



## Colombo

Ok guys

I have a pretty big fate on this week.
My inbox is waiting for the GM.....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## bjpnr25

Hi All,

I have uploaded my Educational and experience documents on 1st oct 2013, when can I expect case officer assignment. Also could you please let me know, how I shld proceed for PCC and medicals. Shld I wait for CO , or can I proceed with PCC and medicals even before the CO is assigned....thanks for your help


----------



## Ssenthil

Dear All,

A little help would be nice.

I've lodged my 190 Visa application on 19th August 2013.
Prior to lodging, i've completed my medicals and PCC.

Still I've not got the CO allocated, and there are no mails yet from DIAC.
Could anyone advise on this?

Why is it getting delayed?

Thanks and Regards,
ssenthil


----------



## sylvia_australia

bjpnr25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have uploaded my Educational and experience documents on 1st oct 2013, when can I expect case officer assignment. Also could you please let me know, how I shld proceed for PCC and medicals. Shld I wait for CO , or can I proceed with PCC and medicals even before the CO is assigned....thanks for your help


Do what ever you can as this will fasten the process


----------



## ariyawansha81

Hi All, 

Definitely tomorrow will be our day.... most a waited peoples... be ready for celebration guys …


----------



## johnson77

Ssenthil said:


> Dear All,
> 
> A little help would be nice.
> 
> I've lodged my 190 Visa application on 19th August 2013.
> Prior to lodging, i've completed my medicals and PCC.
> 
> Still I've not got the CO allocated, and there are no mails yet from DIAC.
> Could anyone advise on this?
> 
> Why is it getting delayed?
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> ssenthil


Hi Senthil Good to see some from bangalore, i am also in the same shoe, i lodged it on 15th August 2013. Hope they will Contact everyone soon


----------



## felix2020

Nixcy said:


> After reading so many post, I find that in general it takes 4-5 weeks time for CO to be allocated.
> In may case I have applied for 190, Lodged application with DIAC on 13th August and till now no CO allocated. I have lodged through the agent and I have just USA PCC (Impact of US govt shutdown) and medicals pending.
> Not sure when will the CO get allocated. Now becoming worried about it.


Are you onshore ? You may want to call them up and find out. It should not take more than 5 weeks if you are onshore.


----------



## premchandjaladi

bjpnr25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have uploaded my Educational and experience documents on 1st oct 2013, when can I expect case officer assignment. Also could you please let me know, how I shld proceed for PCC and medicals. Shld I wait for CO , or can I proceed with PCC and medicals even before the CO is assigned....thanks for your help


Its recommended to do medicals and PCC by the time CO is allocated. BY doing this you can avoid the delay caused by yourself. Please try to upload all the requested docs.

Can you please add your signature
thanks


----------



## delhi78

Hi all,my agent sent me a mail after 5 days of visa lodge stating that diac has told u to undergo medicals...my question is this a automated mail by diac or was sent by sme person,coz as i read on this forum that people go for medicals when co says.so howcome i have this request from diac so early as i lodged my evisa on 28 sep. Plz share ur viwes thanks.


----------



## muralimailbox

Steyn said:


> I lodged by application on Sept 26 and going for medical tomorrow. Has also got the PCC processed. I'm going to FL medical and all documents except PCC.
> 
> Reason i'm going to do this is, i would be able to know about CO allocation this way. I would provide the PCC very next day CO asks for it.
> 
> Does it sound logical or is there any better way to know about CO allocation?



No one wants a CO to be communicating with us that perhaps delays our process so better to load everthing upfront so that to get a direct grant.


----------



## muralimailbox

Nixcy said:


> After reading so many post, I find that in general it takes 4-5 weeks time for CO to be allocated.
> In may case I have applied for 190, Lodged application with DIAC on 13th August and till now no CO allocated. I have lodged through the agent and I have just USA PCC (Impact of US govt shutdown) and medicals pending.
> Not sure when will the CO get allocated. Now becoming worried about it.



Do the Medicals if you got the HAP ID and also do your Local PCC if applicable. Inform DIAC about the situation and wait things will pick up.

Cheers....


----------



## muralimailbox

premchandjaladi said:


> Its recommended to do medicals and PCC by the time CO is allocated. BY doing this you can avoid the delay caused by yourself. Please try to upload all the requested docs.
> 
> Can you please add your signature
> thanks


PCC can be obtained from the Indian Embassy in Australia if you are in australia they give it within a day or so. Medicals you need to go to the designated place with your HAP ID anywhere around the world its the same process.
Don't wait for the CO to be allocated atleast for these two....


----------



## muralimailbox

delhi78 said:


> Hi all,my agent sent me a mail after 5 days of visa lodge stating that diac has told u to undergo medicals...my question is this a automated mail by diac or was sent by sme person,coz as i read on this forum that people go for medicals when co says.so howcome i have this request from diac so early as i lodged my evisa on 28 sep. Plz share ur viwes thanks.



Medicals are usually auto populated on the e-visa page. It took couple of days for me to get them auto generated. It doesn't mean that a CO got allocated for your case.

Cheers.


----------



## felix2020

delhi78 said:


> Hi all,my agent sent me a mail after 5 days of visa lodge stating that diac has told u to undergo medicals...my question is this a automated mail by diac or was sent by sme person,coz as i read on this forum that people go for medicals when co says.so howcome i have this request from diac so early as i lodged my evisa on 28 sep. Plz share ur viwes thanks.


It is highly unlikely DIAC would ask someone for medical within few days of lodgement. But still, it's a good idea to go for medical as soon as possible.


----------



## shyam

delhi78 said:


> Hi all,my agent sent me a mail after 5 days of visa lodge stating that diac has told u to undergo medicals...my question is this a automated mail by diac or was sent by sme person,coz as i read on this forum that people go for medicals when co says.so howcome i have this request from diac so early as i lodged my evisa on 28 sep. Plz share ur viwes thanks.


What are your total EOI points?
It depends upon the EOI points and the Nominated Occupation.
Not sure why your agent has mentioned it as DIAC instead of CO.


----------



## delhi78

Thanks murali and felix...this surely clears my doubt!! Cheers and best of luck frnds!!


----------



## delhi78

My points are 60 and occupation :Real estate representative WA


----------



## felix2020

shyam said:


> What are your total EOI points?
> It depends upon the EOI points and the Nominated Occupation.
> Not sure why your agent has mentioned it as DIAC instead of CO.


Can you source the information where you found DIAC or CO communication is based on EOI points and nominated occupation ?


----------



## gprotima

Thats right i have submitted EOI for both ... and not invited yet 




felix2020 said:


> gprotima said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for both subclass ...189 & 190 as well .. crossed 10thweek ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you lodge a visa application ? Because if you submit EOI, EOI is not a visa application. You have to wait to get invited and then only you can lodge an application.
> 
> Please be clear.
Click to expand...


----------



## ivetka233

hey guys how long is it thesedays to wait for CO? i know that website says, but reality is all the time different.


----------



## felix2020

felix2020 said:


> Can you source the information where you found DIAC or CO communication is based on EOI points and nominated occupation ?


EOI points and nominated occupation are important up to the point of invitation. After someone gets invited, applications are processed based on the submission date only.


----------



## AM

Lets hope . Wish you good luck


----------



## AM

what is your points protima? which job code and have u done your skill assessment and applied for SS?


----------



## drshk

the start of a new week, pls someone kick it off with some good news from Team 8 :ballchain:


----------



## drshk

Almost at the end of my 6th week, and I have reached Firetoy's wish-list as well  about time the CO appears eep:


----------



## AM

Drshk, we both share the same time line ( applied visa on same date). lets hope someone gets a break through to start with soon.( hopefully this week)


----------



## drshk

hope so aravindhmohan, all the best...to everyone else as well who are playing the waiting game :thumb: 



aravindhmohan said:


> Drshk, we both share the same time line ( applied visa on same date). lets hope someone gets a break through to start with soon.( hopefully this week)


----------



## AM

are you onshore? if so, u will get it before we do


----------



## shyam

felix2020 said:


> Can you source the information where you found DIAC or CO communication is based on EOI points and nominated occupation ?


I fear I cannot provide you the exact link related to my post.
It is just my assumption based on the other posts in the forum and on DIAC migration site and blog. One such link is below.

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 24a. Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas


One of the statement in the link has:
*Priority processing arrangements apply to current applications, including those in the final stages of processing. Departmental case officers must follow the direction made by the minister about priority processing and cannot process applications outside of the set order.*

One other statement in the above link says:
*Existing applicants with a nominated occupation added to the SOL will be allocated to case officers before more recently lodged applications in this priority group. *

Well it may not exactly suit our discussion topic but that was my opinion.

Moreover, I guess a few applicants got CO early based on the experience, EOI points and the Occupation.
My 2 cents


----------



## drshk

yup onshore, but I won't be relying on getting it before offshore applicants...Adelaide team 8 statistics aren't very encouraging  we are all in the same boat :fish2: 



aravindhmohan said:


> are you onshore? if so, u will get it before we do


----------



## AM

:argue: i just feel like writing to them to make it faster


----------



## tanbd

Hi guys,

Just wondering anyone applied 31st August got their CO yet??? I applied on 31st but still haven't received any CO. Also wondering is there anyway (apart from email from CO) I can find it out???


----------



## AM

no other way out bro


----------



## shift_move

kumar247 said:


> Today I got to know that I was assigned a Case Officer on 4/10/2013
> 
> Team 8
> 
> No information on Medicals
> 
> Visa Lodged 26/7/2013
> 
> Does anyone has similar experience..


Hi,
called up DIAC this morning and I came to know that I was assigned a CO on the 4th of Oct.
I have lodged my 189 visa application on the 30th of July..

Thanks


----------



## shift_move

terminator1 said:


> Thanks Birender but i hardly see any light in this week... still waiting for the CO to contact.... wishing everyone a good one... whosoever is thinking about his grant gets one. :cool2:


Hi Terminator1,
Wondering which CO is allocated to you...Thanks..


----------



## Colombo

Contacted the CO consecutive seconed time...... hope it ll be succeed within today. ..


----------



## AM

Best of luck Colombo


----------



## aamirrehman

Hi All,

Has anybody got CO from Team 4 with initials JH? Any ideas whether he is in office or on leave?


----------



## sandhuaman

anyone with team 2 adelaide with initials LS:confused2:


----------



## sandhuaman

Colombo said:


> Contacted the CO consecutive seconed time...... hope it ll be succeed within today. ..




grant is on the way


----------



## shift_move

drshk said:


> Hi OZIND, I have not received any email or communication - I called DIAC to inquire about CO allocation and they said you don't have one yet although your case is being processed by Adelaide team 8. Looks like they are super slow according to everyone else, need to learn some patience :fish2:


All applications are Assigned to a team who pre assess your application and make it decision ready for the co. In case if further docs are required you will hear from the co. You could be assigned to team 8 but that not necessarily mean that a co from the same team will be allocated to you. It could be from any other team. Hope this helps.


----------



## shift_move

shift_move said:


> All applications are Assigned to a team who pre assess your application and make it decision ready for the co. In case if further docs are required you will hear from the co. You could be assigned to team 8 but that not necessarily mean that a co from the same team will be allocated to you. It could be from any other team. Hope this helps.


By the way I have been allocated a co from team 8 but don't know the initials. I was assigned on the 4th oct. I lodged 189 on 30th July.


----------



## Ben 10

Any grant for the day ???


----------



## gprotima

Hi . 

EOI submitted but haven,t got any replies yet ..how long i have to wait ? don't know ..

Visa 189 & 190 /2613 Software eng/ IELTS 7.5 June 2013 /EOI submit 3/07/13 Points 60 for 189 & 65 for 190


my details 





aravindhmohan said:


> what is your points protima? which job code and have u done your skill assessment and applied for SS?


----------



## gprotima

what is ss ?


----------



## amitso

Hello Guys,

I have uploaded requested docs on 27th, due to some issues my CO is not getting my email. I have called her direct number today, but no success. 

So I have called DIAC reception to know that my documents are received and file is under process.

Please tell me what should I do, shall I wait or give a call again next week to CO? Its been 3 months now, after lodging the application.

I am worried.

Thanks,

Amit Solankurkar


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

kmann said:


> Welcome to the forum and good luck with your application :whoo::whoo::whoo:



Hello guys,

Applied for 189 with 70 points on Sep 2nd
Waiting for the CO to be assigned. 
all the relevant documents and PCC are uploaded.

Pending to upload Med, form 80 and 1221

Could someone pls suggest if we should go ahead with the medicals right away or we should wait for the CO to request for it?

And what is the timeline for a CO to be assigned. m in 6th week now.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also how do u update my signature?

Thanks 
Rupa


----------



## Vijay24

Ben 10 said:


> Any grant for the day ???


You still didn't get the grant?  What is the latest status ?>


----------



## ruchkal

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Applied for 189 with 70 points on Sep 2nd
> Waiting for the CO to be assigned.
> all the relevant documents and PCC are uploaded.
> 
> Pending to upload Med, form 80 and 1221
> 
> Could someone pls suggest if we should go ahead with the medicals right away or we should wait for the CO to request for it?
> 
> And what is the timeline for a CO to be assigned. m in 6th week now.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also how do u update my signature?
> 
> Thanks
> Rupa


Welcome to September applicants thread.arty:

The standard waiting time is 8 weeks for 189 applicants for CO. 

It is advisable to front load medical and PCC and form 80 since you can get a direct grant.

You can edit your signature using following link. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

Lets hope and pray for the best :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## seanbp

Ben 10 said:


> Any grant for the day ???


Hi Ben10.

No grants today. Very quite since morning. I am also waiting since June13


----------



## shyam

Guys,

Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus

But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...

Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.

Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


----------



## seanbp

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


Congrats Shyam


----------



## KT2013

Firetoy said:


> LIST OF THE WEEK
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> Thanich CO ALLOCATED
> Liz21
> Kbounds
> Ankitakharbanda
> Sandhuaman CO ALLOCATED
> Johnson No idea who this user is
> Ani.pepe
> tihor CO ALLOCATED
> yamahaneo
> kt2013 CO ALLOCATED
> rahu CO ALLOCATED
> solarik CO ALLOCATED
> akk No idea who this user is
> shyam CO ALLOCATED
> wyn (wyn85) GRANTED (info not updated before)
> andy2013 GRANTED (info not updated before)
> amitgupte
> aj34321
> tracyv83 GRANTED
> aravindhmohan TEAM ALLOCATED (I still think that your CO is already allocated, but you won't know till next week)
> 
> Well, I hope I will guess more next week! And good luck for the people who didn't get the CO yet!


Did anyone receive Grant, today?


----------



## DesiTadka

We submitted 190 application on 22-Aug for my better half and called DIAC/DIBP today and they informed that a CO has been assigned on Oct 4th. No further details were shared besides "Don't worry. If CO needs anything, they will let you know or else you will be sorted in a week or so"...


----------



## akshay1229

ivetka233 said:


> hey guys how long is it thesedays to wait for CO? i know that website says, but reality is all the time different.


6-9 weeks for 189


----------



## mithu93ku

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


Congrats *shyam*. arty:arty:arty:


----------



## sandhuaman

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


congrats shyam:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Dabz

Folks,

Thinking of calling DIAC and finding on the CO allocation . Can someone give me the DIAC number . Can't seem to find it. Thanks!


----------



## ruchkal

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


Congratulations Shyam.... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## DesiTadka

+61130364613



dabz said:


> folks,
> 
> thinking of calling diac and finding on the co allocation . Can someone give me the diac number . Can't seem to find it. Thanks!


----------



## sandhuaman

DesiTadka said:


> We submitted 190 application on 22-Aug for my better half and called DIAC/DIBP today and they informed that a CO has been assigned on Oct 4th. No further details were shared besides "Don't worry. If CO needs anything, they will let you know or else you will be sorted in a week or so"...



plz update ur timeline

if u have uploaded all documents co will not contact u buddy


----------



## epahuja

Hi shyam you got South Australia grant?


----------



## DesiTadka

Yes, all documents have been uploaded upfront including Meds and PCC as well as Form 80.

Timeline is simple... Applied 190 on Aug 22nd ... and waiting since...  ... that's all matters in timeline at this stage...



sandhuaman said:


> plz update ur timeline
> 
> if u have uploaded all documents co will not contact u buddy


----------



## AM

gprotima, selecting 190 doesnt mean you will invite directly. you need to go apply for state sponsorship and if they feel they need you, they will approve it. 
otherwise 60 pointers are still waiting for Invites for few occupations


----------



## AM

lets wait and see.


----------



## miteshm82

johnson77 said:


> Usually we are supposed to get our Case Officer by 5th Week right? i have seen few of them getting one or two days earlier or later. But why is it taking so long, i am in the 8th week now, should i contact DAIC. Any suggestions please?


Yes, you should call DIAC.


----------



## roposh

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


Yeah man!!!!! Congratulatuions  So Happy for you 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## itsmeganesh

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


Congratulations!!! :tea:


----------



## Narayana

dabz said:


> folks,
> 
> thinking of calling diac and finding on the co allocation . Can someone give me the diac number . Can't seem to find it. Thanks!


+611300364613


----------



## Dabz

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


Congrats Shyam !!! Many wishes !! ..... :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## tanbd

miteshm82 said:


> Yes, you should call DIAC.


Dude, just wondering do you know the contact number??? If yes can you pls share. Thanks


----------



## premchandjaladi

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


Congrats shyam


----------



## Birender

tanbd said:


> dude, just wondering do you know the contact number??? If yes can you pls share. Thanks


+61 1300 364 613


----------



## AM

its available in National Telephone Numbers
00611300 364 613


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

ruchkal said:


> Welcome to September applicants thread.arty:
> 
> The standard waiting time is 8 weeks for 189 applicants for CO.
> 
> It is advisable to front load medical and PCC and form 80 since you can get a direct grant.
> 
> You can edit your signature using following link.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature
> 
> Lets hope and pray for the best :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hi Ruchkal

Thanks a lot for the info. I read on the website that the med has to be done only after the CO requests n hence I was waiting. 
I shall soon upload form 80 and also take up the medicals. 

Regards
Rupa


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

aravindhmohan said:


> its available in National Telephone Numbers
> 00611300 364 613


Hey Guys,

is it suggested to do medicals before the CO is assigned. 

Applied for 189 on Sep 2nd and waiting for CO assignment. 

Can someone with 189 visa application pls guide me on the medicals

Regards
Rupa


----------



## ruchkal

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi Ruchkal
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info. I read on the website that the med has to be done only after the CO requests n hence I was waiting.
> I shall soon upload form 80 and also take up the medicals.
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


Hi Rupa,

Many applicants front load medical and PCC and most of them get direct grant without any contacts from CO if all the necessary documents presented.

Follow these threads as well.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1648.html#post1987354

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...210-aug-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-101.html

All the best buddy...


----------



## sandhuaman

Dabz said:


> Folks,
> 
> Thinking of calling DIAC and finding on the CO allocation . Can someone give me the DIAC number . Can't seem to find it. Thanks!


as you have uploaded all the documents ,co will never contact you.as per ur timeline CO is allocated to ur application


----------



## Dabz

Narayana said:


> +611300364613


I guess that is your CO team's number ,it mentions Adelaide . Can you just re confirm.


----------



## sandhuaman

Narayana said:


> +611300364613


hi narayana 

plz share ur timeline


----------



## Narayana

Dabz said:


> I guess that is your CO team's number ,it mentions Adelaide . Can you just re confirm.


This is the number that I call to check the status


----------



## AM

Waiting time for CO in 189 is 8 weeks. go ahead and get the medicals done asap


----------



## Vincentluf

ruchkal said:


> Hi Rupa,
> 
> Many applicants front load medical and PCC and most of them get direct grant without any contacts from CO if all the necessary documents presented.
> 
> Follow these threads as well.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1648.html#post1987354
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...210-aug-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-101.html
> 
> All the best buddy...


Hello,

I have applied on the 9th September. I have done my medical also. Could you please tell me which postal address the clinic need to send my medical results please? 

Regards
Vincent


----------



## Dabz

sandhuaman said:


> as you have uploaded all the documents ,co will never contact you.as per ur timeline CO is allocated to ur application


Oh is it , that's a relief . However i wanted to know for sure . Thanks !!


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

ruchkal said:


> Hi Rupa,
> 
> Many applicants front load medical and PCC and most of them get direct grant without any contacts from CO if all the necessary documents presented.
> 
> Follow these threads as well.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1648.html#post1987354
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...210-aug-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-101.html
> 
> All the best buddy...


Thanks a ton

Will work on getting the medicals and form 80 done asap

Regards
Rupa


----------



## thanich

KT2013 said:


> Did anyone receive Grant, today?


Hi KT2013,

I yet to submit Singapore COC. Today only I have got request letter from CO.

Singapore COC will take 2 weeks. So my grant takes little time.


----------



## Gurjot Singh

Hi All,

I would like to know how i will get the state nomination for Subclass 190 visa. 

I got IELTS 6 Each and able to meet 55 points. What should i do to get nomination from state territory.

Thanks
Gurjot


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

aravindhmohan said:


> Waiting time for CO in 189 is 8 weeks. go ahead and get the medicals done asap


Thanks for the input Aravind.
Will apply for Meds asap

Regards
Rupa


----------



## Dabz

Narayana said:


> This is the number that I call to check the status



Has your CO been allocated ? Thanks for your response , appreciate if you could update your timeline as suggested .


----------



## prasan1987

For Educational Qualifications 
I have 15 Points for Bachelor Degree.

There is another option as mentioned below and it is awarded 10 points.
*"You have attained a qualification or award recognised by the relevant assessing authority in determining your skills for your nominated occupation"*

On what basis this 10 points will be awareded?
If we get a positive result or report from ACS, will I get this 10 points?
Since it would be very helpful when i apply for EOI.


----------



## amitso

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


Congratulations Shyam,

Can you please tell us from which team your CO was?


----------



## anshuashu

Hell, what are dey doin wid my file.... really frustrated:frusty::frusty:


----------



## srikar

quite a quiet day today,not heard of any grants or CO allocation.
Hope we will hear more in the coming 3 days.
All the best to Aug 1-3 week applicants.


----------



## JaxSantiago

thanich said:


> Hi KT2013,
> 
> I yet to submit Singapore COC. Today only I have got request letter from CO.
> 
> Singapore COC will take 2 weeks. So my grant takes little time.


Make that 3 weeks.


----------



## alihasan

srikar said:


> quite a quiet day today,not heard of any grants or CO allocation.
> Hope we will hear more in the coming 3 days.
> All the best to Aug 1-3 week applicants.


Got my grant today. Hope everyone gets their grants soon. Best of luck mates.


----------



## ashish0401

alihasan said:


> Got my grant today. Hope everyone gets their grants soon. Best of luck mates.


Congrates dude,


----------



## srikar

alihasan said:


> Got my grant today. Hope everyone gets their grants soon. Best of luck mates.


Congrats Mate please update your signature and info in the excel sheet.


----------



## HarryAdd

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


Congrats Shyam


----------



## ashish0401

Hey Guys,

Just one question Do we have any way to find out whether meds has been referred or not ?
Once applicant sees the " health examination is not required.............................." in his/her VISA page , will that be surety that needs not gonna referred further ?
Please advice . 
I am asking as when I call DIAC do I need to ask about my meds or the above statement in VISA is quite a surety ? Please advice.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## shyam

epahuja said:


> Hi shyam you got South Australia grant?


No it was NSW. I had tried earlier for SA SS but could not get it.


----------



## johnson77

Got my CO allocated this morning. She has asked for few doc like pcc and form80


----------



## shyam

roposh said:


> Yeah man!!!!! Congratulatuions  So Happy for you
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Thank you very much Roposh!! Wish you too get it soon.


----------



## shyam

amitso said:


> Congratulations Shyam,
> 
> Can you please tell us from which team your CO was?


My CO is from Team 2 Adelaide and the initials are KF


----------



## anshuashu

shyam said:


> My CO is from Team 2 Adelaide and the initials are KF


congrats man!! al d very best..


----------



## shyam

Thank you all for the wishes...arty:arty:
Wish you guys a speedy grant.


----------



## srikar

johnson77 said:


> Got my CO allocated this morning. She has asked for few doc like pcc and form80


Cool!!! Johnson all the best.


----------



## Ben 10

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


Congrats alot  :Clap2: :Clap2: :Clap2: :Clap2: :Clap2: :Clap2: 

At what Indian time you got the Mail and why you got so much delay ???


----------



## thanich

JaxSantiago said:


> Make that 3 weeks.


You may be right


----------



## Wasee

iam new on this forum and find this very informative forum. i have SA SS on 23-sept and now in process of submission online visa application form, can anyone help me on some queries.

1- answer to mention below question should be yes or No, although i mention about my spouse and children in application and fees on last page is updated accordingly.

Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

2- i have experience of only one company and still working in same, in EOI i mention only one line experience with current job title so should i do same here or mention all my experience in
break-down parts like from offcier to egineer and then executive?

Regards,


----------



## Ben 10

seanbp said:


> Hi Ben10.
> 
> No grants today. Very quite since morning. I am also waiting since June13


Where you got delayed ??
Why you did not grant Still yet !!!


----------



## Ben 10

anshuashu said:


> congrats man!! al d very best..


Did your CO asked you for additional documents


----------



## seanbp

Ben 10 said:


> Where you got delayed ??
> Why you did not grant Still yet !!!


No clue buddy. Spoke to my agent last Friday and he mentioned that its normal. They are not willing to share the password so i can check online for myself. Frustrating.


----------



## praveenreddy

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while



Congrats Shyam waiting is over finally. Best of luck for ur future in oz


----------



## alihasan

Congrats shyam. Lucky day for us. I also got my grant today.


----------



## sunildesaraju

Congrats Shyam...


----------



## sunildesaraju

I am still waiting for getting NSW Approval....


----------



## Ben 10

seanbp said:


> No clue buddy. Spoke to my agent last Friday and he mentioned that its normal. They are not willing to share the password so i can check online for myself. Frustrating.


I think ,some employment verification and background check is running for you


----------



## anshuashu

Ben 10 said:


> Did your CO asked you for additional documents


hey Ben 10, 

no CO did not ask ny of d doc...its been 1 mnth n 10 days i hav been alloted a CO still no response


----------



## Ben 10

alihasan said:


> Congrats shyam. Lucky day for us. I also got my grant today.


Congrats


----------



## seanbp

alihasan said:


> Congrats shyam. Lucky day for us. I also got my grant today.


Really quick. Congrats


----------



## mithu93ku

alihasan said:


> Congrats shyam. Lucky day for us. I also got my grant today.


Congrats *alihasan*. How fast your grant man? I was wonder that all your query was solved within one blog link? arty:arty:


----------



## seanbp

Ben 10 said:


> I think ,some employment verification and background check is running for you


Hmmmm. Makes sense


----------



## thanich

Gurjot Singh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know how i will get the state nomination for Subclass 190 visa.
> 
> I got IELTS 6 Each and able to meet 55 points. What should i do to get nomination from state territory.
> 
> Thanks
> Gurjot


You have to lodge EOI mentioning the state nomination subclass 190 visa for the which you are interested.

(before that check the availability of your occupation in occupation list of that state and also check, is that state accepting your IELTS 6 band)


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *alihasan*. How fast your grant man? I was wonder that all your query was solved within one blog link? arty:arty:


What is the Status of Rocky !


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> What is the Status of Rocky !


You should know better than me as you are still helping mates of this thread! 
I am little bit away from the forum as struggling to make proper plan for big move. :redface:


----------



## srinu_srn

Hi Ben 10,

Have you contacted your CO or DIAC? You have lodged in jun and still waiting... Any reason?


----------



## felix2020

Gurjot Singh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know how i will get the state nomination for Subclass 190 visa.
> 
> I got IELTS 6 Each and able to meet 55 points. What should i do to get nomination from state territory.
> 
> Thanks
> Gurjot


What is your nominated occupation ? Did you get your skills assessment from an assessing authority ?


----------



## lachuupriya

Hi all,

Today I received my Singapore PCC, uploaded and informed my CO through email.

Waiting for my GOLDEN mail.


----------



## Gurjot Singh

Actually i have just checked and seen that Software Engineer is suspended from NSW occupational list .... So  

what shd i do now.... very upset


----------



## sunildesaraju

hey ben,

till now i didnt even get any invitation from NSW...then even before doin this whether there will be BG Check?


----------



## Nitakana

Happy to share we finally got a grant today.
I was with team 34, onshore. 
Though it was tough to be kept waiting, to think process time of PR was way longer before SkillSelect kicked in, I am grateful for the fact that we could get the grant in 3 and half months.. 

Wishing everyone waiting quick grants!


----------



## premchandjaladi

alihasan said:


> Congrats shyam. Lucky day for us. I also got my grant today.


congrats alihaaan


----------



## abhaytomar

Nitakana said:


> Happy to share we finally got a grant today.
> I was with team 34, onshore.
> Though it was tough to be kept waiting, to think process time of PR was way longer before SkillSelect kicked in, I am grateful for the fact that we could get the grant in 3 and half months..
> 
> Wishing everyone waiting quick grants!


Congarts mate.....Enjoy your days now..


----------



## Rikki15

OZIND said:


> CO initials - RF


My CO is from Adelaide T8 name is "Viviane".
I submitted all the documents requested by CO like evidences for overseas exp, PCC and health checkup by 5th SEPT. 
But till date not heard from CO. My waiting game is going on... expecting the grant soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AM

a month and 4 days , no response/


----------



## JaxSantiago

Gurjot Singh said:


> Actually i have just checked and seen that Software Engineer is suspended from NSW occupational list .... So
> 
> what shd i do now.... very upset


Take IELTS again, until you get the minimum score of 7 for each band.

That will give you 65 pts and thus better chance of getting an invite.


----------



## ruchkal

alihasan said:


> Got my grant today. Hope everyone gets their grants soon. Best of luck mates.


Congratulations....:whoo::whoo:


----------



## leonine4eva

Gurjot Singh said:


> Actually i have just checked and seen that Software Engineer is suspended from NSW occupational list .... So
> 
> what shd i do now.... very upset


Unfortunately, Ur jobcode is suspended in all of the states as of now. U need to keep an eye on the SOL of all states, and use the opportunity if any opens up. Again, in the mean time U should try and get Ur IELTS scores up.

Don't get discouraged, it may take a while but its only a matter of time! Most of us have already been there


----------



## expatdude

Has any one gave feedback reply for the CO after grant ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Ben 10 said:


> What is the Status of Rocky !



*Rocky* got his grant long time ago. Now praying for Ben-10's Grant every day to the Almighty...When is it gonna come buddy


----------



## Rocky Balboa

expatdude said:


> Has any one gave feedback reply for the CO after grant ?


Congrats better late than never, was away from forum for a while..congrats for the grant..


----------



## expatdude

Many many Congrats to Shyam and Alihasan


----------



## Rocky Balboa

lachuupriya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I received my Singapore PCC, uploaded and informed my CO through email.
> 
> Waiting for my GOLDEN mail.


Good luck lachuupriya


----------



## felix2020

Rocky Balboa said:


> *Rocky* got his grant long time ago. Now praying for Ben-10's Grant every day to the Almighty...When is it gonna come buddy


Hi Rocky ! Congratulation !!! Can you update your signature with your grant date ?


----------



## Rocky Balboa

*Shyam *and *alihassan* congrats boys you got it eventually


----------



## Rocky Balboa

felix2020 said:


> Hi Rocky ! Congratulation !!! Can you update your signature with your grant date ?


Done!!!!


----------



## Rikki15

aravindhmohan said:


> a month and 4 days , no response/


Yes, i am not able to figure out what actually is wrong.... please advise me, how to go about in this situation.


----------



## leonine4eva

Rikki15 said:


> Yes, i am not able to figure out what actually is wrong.... please advise me, how to go about in this situation.


Have U tried emailing her?


----------



## Rikki15

leonine4eva said:


> Have U tried emailing her?


My last mail was on 6th sept 2013, just mentioning that i have provided all the documents within due date. Please verify and ack the same mail. Thats it.

Till date i have not mailed her ... expecting that i will getting the grant soon...


----------



## AM

send her a gentle reminder


----------



## itisme

thanich said:


> Hi KT2013,
> 
> I yet to submit Singapore COC. Today only I have got request letter from CO.
> 
> Singapore COC will take 2 weeks. So my grant takes little time.


Are you Singapore citizen? If not, How many months did you spend in Singapore? I want to know the process of Singapore COC as I am not Singapore Citizen and spent 10Months in Singapore. (Just in case if my CO asks me.. As they did for few cases in this forum.. though stay was less than 12 months)


----------



## roposh

Hello My Fellow September Applicants!!!!

Its so dull and dry at the moment. We need to make this thread more hot and happening 

Where are fellow members like Captain, Kmann, Ruchkal etc etc etc???

Any news for CO allocation?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Rikki15

aravindhmohan said:


> send her a gentle reminder


Ok, another matter of concern is that on eVisa page, still the documents i have provided are reflecting status as "Requested " not "Received". and for my work overseas doument on eVisa pages its updated as TRIM. i am not able to infer anything out of that.

could you people have any info??


----------



## SAM_007

Wasee said:


> iam new on this forum and find this very informative forum. i have SA SS on 23-sept and now in process of submission online visa application form, can anyone help me on some queries.
> 
> 1- answer to mention below question should be yes or No, although i mention about my spouse and children in application and fees on last page is updated accordingly.
> 
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> 2- i have experience of only one company and still working in same, in EOI i mention only one line experience with current job title so should i do same here or mention all my experience in
> break-down parts like from offcier to egineer and then executive?
> 
> Regards,


Hi,
Ans 1. If you want to include all of your dependents with you for VISA, the Answer should be "No".

Ans 2. Please provide employment history - break down and at the same time please arrange the Experience certificates accordingly, that from xx to xx you were Engineer, from xx to xx Executive etc.

Thanks
SAM


----------



## Birender

Nitakana said:


> Happy to share we finally got a grant today.
> I was with team 34, onshore.
> Though it was tough to be kept waiting, to think process time of PR was way longer before SkillSelect kicked in, I am grateful for the fact that we could get the grant in 3 and half months..
> 
> Wishing everyone waiting quick grants!


many congratulations. Please share your occupation and total EOI points you had.


----------



## AM

not really. Since CO is already allocated, you dont have to worry about it. send her a reminder and probably wait for grant


----------



## Rikki15

aravindhmohan said:


> not really. Since CO is already allocated, you dont have to worry about it. send her a reminder and probably wait for grant


Thanks, i will post mail today... my CO takes long time to reply for mail


----------



## leonine4eva

TRIM - means the requirement is met!


----------



## sandhuaman

CO on leave till 15 oct


----------



## itisme

Hello All, 
I applied for 189 on 19th September - Offshore applicant. Had been following this thread from couple of days. Updated the details on spreadsheet as well. 
All the very best for all September applicants.


----------



## roposh

itisme said:


> Hello All,
> I applied for 189 on 19th September - Offshore applicant. Had been following this thread from couple of days. Updated the details on spreadsheet as well.
> All the very best for all September applicants.


Welcome aboard!

Please update your signature.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## ruchkal

roposh said:


> Hello My Fellow September Applicants!!!!
> 
> Its so dull and dry at the moment. We need to make this thread more hot and happening
> 
> Where are fellow members like Captain, Kmann, Ruchkal etc etc etc???
> 
> Any news for CO allocation?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hi Roposh,

I am here as always... No news for September applicants about CO allocations yet..

This waiting kills me....:spider:


----------



## amitso

Hi All,

I am also from Team 8, they are very slow. Also I want to highlight that the email which you have sent might not have reached your CO's inbox.

My CO asked me some documents on 28th Aug, which I have sent on 6th Sept. On that email she has asked some more documents which was sent by me on 17th, but when I have called her she said there is no email which she has received.

I have forwarded the email again on 27th Sept and now I am waiting for her response.

One more thing, I am not getting any auto replies from team 8 email which says your email has been received.

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## ruchkal

sandhuaman said:


> CO on leave till 15 oct


Don't worry buddy.. It's just couple of days.... Keep your fingers crossed for the grant on 15th Oct...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Good luck....:flypig:


----------



## Wasee

SAM_007 said:


> Hi,
> Ans 1. If you want to include all of your dependents with you for VISA, the Answer should be "No".
> 
> Ans 2. Please provide employment history - break down and at the same time please arrange the Experience certificates accordingly, that from xx to xx you were Engineer, from xx to xx Executive etc.
> 
> Thanks
> SAM


thanks SAM for feedback , please confirm one thing if employement history is in one company only then we also need to break down the total experience as in such cases we didnt have experience letter for each role.

thanks,


----------



## leonine4eva

this link was on another thread - Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online


----------



## roposh

ruchkal said:


> Hi Roposh,
> 
> I am here as always... No news for September applicants about CO allocations yet..
> 
> This waiting kills me....:spider:


Lolzz!! Don't let that wait kill you Ruchkal  We need you here on this forum


----------



## shyam

Ben 10 said:


> Congrats alot  :Clap2: :Clap2: :Clap2: :Clap2: :Clap2: :Clap2:
> 
> At what Indian time you got the Mail and why you got so much delay ???


I got the visa at around 11 AM IST.


----------



## shyam

praveenreddy said:


> Congrats Shyam waiting is over finally. Best of luck for ur future in oz


Thanks Praveen. Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## shyam

alihasan said:


> Congrats shyam. Lucky day for us. I also got my grant today.


Yeah!! Thanks buddy. Congratulations to you too............
Now a new story begins with the search for a job.. Moving with the family is not easy...


----------



## ruchkal

roposh said:


> Lolzz!! Don't let that wait kill you Ruchkal  We need you here on this forum


I'm wondering whether I get high blood pressure or a heart attack before going for meds due to this endless waiting.... :sad::sad::flame::flame:

COs haven't been allocated to any of the September applicants yet , right :deadhorse::deadhorse:


----------



## roposh

ruchkal said:


> I'm wondering whether I get high blood pressure or a heart attack before going for meds due to this endless waiting.... :sad::sad::flame::flame:
> 
> COs haven't been allocated to any of the September applicants yet , right :deadhorse::deadhorse:


yeah, not that we know of.

Somebody has to call DIBP to get the accurate picture. Lets see, who does.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## seta

Guys. Been busy all morning so could not update.

I got the grant today! The process was amazingly fast for me compared with the average time. There is surely some sort of priority here (onshore, occupation?). 

Regardless, thanks everyone for your help and support. This is the best forum on Australia immigration and I am glad that I found this.

Good luck to everyone still waiting for your CO and grant. I wish you all the best of luck.

My timeline is in the signature and the spreadsheet. Also:

Occ Code: 2334 | EOI 30-8-13| ACT SS lodged 2-9-13| ACT SS +ve 12-9-13| Elodge 12-9-13| CO (asked for med.) 23-9-13 Ade team 7 | Grant 8-10-13


----------



## shift_move

Rikki15 said:


> Ok, another matter of concern is that on eVisa page, still the documents i have provided are reflecting status as "Requested " not "Received". and for my work overseas doument on eVisa pages its updated as TRIM. i am not able to infer anything out of that.
> 
> could you people have any info??


TRIM: The requirement is Mandatory


----------



## ruchkal

roposh said:


> yeah, not that we know of.
> 
> Somebody has to call DIBP to get the accurate picture. Lets see, who does.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hi Roposh,

A september applicant has got grant today.. He is an onshore applicant I think

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1654.html#post1991770

Anyway, good to know that they have moved to September applicants..


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Congrats *Seta*. Yeah, Undoubtedly, this forum is exceptional. No precise words exist in the lexicon to describe how immensely helpful it can be for newbies to get this visa. People share invaluable information free of cost which if you go to a Migration Agent could cost you lot of money.


----------



## ruchkal

seta said:


> Guys. Been busy all morning so could not update.
> 
> I got the grant today! The process was amazingly fast for me compared with the average time. There is surely some sort of priority here (onshore, occupation?).
> 
> Regardless, thanks everyone for your help and support. This is the best forum on Australia immigration and I am glad that I found this.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for your CO and grant. I wish you all the best of luck.
> 
> My timeline is in the signature and the spreadsheet. Also:
> 
> Occ Code: 2334 | EOI 30-8-13| ACT SS lodged 2-9-13| ACT SS +ve 12-9-13| Elodge 12-9-13| CO (asked for med.) 23-9-13 Ade team 7 | Grant 8-10-13


Congratulations Seta :cheer2::cheer2:.... All the best...

Are you an onshore apllicant?


----------



## sunildesaraju

Congrats Seta


----------



## Birender

i created my HAP ID from a different link from DIAC website.

Now TRN for the medicals and TRN for visa application is different. I could not see any link between the two except my name and address.

How they will be linked later?

Please help.


----------



## Maria_Sal

akshay1229 said:


> 6-9 weeks for 189


im in my 8th week still waiting for CO allocation


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Birender said:


> i created my HAP ID from a different link from DIAC website.
> 
> Now TRN for the medicals and TRN for visa application is different. I could not see any link between the two except my name and address.
> 
> How they will be linked later?
> 
> Please help.



Hi Birender,

I have applied for 189 on Sep 2nd and waiting for my CO allocation
Going through the threads i realized I can go ahead with medical and not wait for my CO to request for the same.

I took an appointment today for medicals on Oct 10th and they said that I need to show the TRN no or HAP ID. When I mentioned that the CO is not allocated they said it is fine to go ahead with the medicals and all they need is ur TRN number. 

So just go ahead with the medicals by providing ur application TRN.

Regards
Rupa


----------



## ashish0401

Maria_Sal said:


> im in my 8th week still waiting for CO allocation


Hi Maria,

You applied 189 on Aug-16th and got a mail from team assigned.
I applied on Aug-10th and still no mail from any team or CO ?
Not sure what's happening.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Birender

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi Birender,
> 
> I have applied for 189 on Sep 2nd and waiting for my CO allocation
> Going through the threads i realized I can go ahead with medical and not wait for my CO to request for the same.
> 
> I took an appointment today for medicals on Oct 10th and they said that I need to show the TRN no or HAP ID. When I mentioned that the CO is not allocated they said it is fine to go ahead with the medicals and all they need is ur TRN number.
> 
> So just go ahead with the medicals by providing ur application TRN.
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


But there is an option where you can create your HAP id. And go for medicals. 

My Health Declarations

I created my HAP id from here. Now i am confused, how can i connect the two applications.


----------



## seta

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations Seta :cheer2::cheer2:.... All the best...
> 
> Are you an onshore apllicant?


Yes. I am onshore.


----------



## Birender

i created my HAP ID from a different link from DIAC website.

Now TRN for the medicals and TRN for visa application is different. I could not see any link between the two except my name and address.

How they will be linked later?

Please help.


----------



## Maria_Sal

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> You applied 189 on Aug-16th and got a mail from team assigned.
> I applied on Aug-10th and still no mail from any team or CO ?
> Not sure what's happening.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Hi Ashish,

Team 13 allotment is actually for background checks. I belong to Pakistan. So, my case may take longer. But ofcourse CO will be allotted in due time i believe. So, no team 13 allotment is good news.

Best of luck


----------



## Birender

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> You applied 189 on Aug-16th and got a mail from team assigned.
> I applied on Aug-10th and still no mail from any team or CO ?
> Not sure what's happening.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


YOu can call DIAC and check your status. May be you have a CO.


----------



## roposh

seta said:


> Guys. Been busy all morning so could not update.
> 
> I got the grant today! The process was amazingly fast for me compared with the average time. There is surely some sort of priority here (onshore, occupation?).
> 
> Regardless, thanks everyone for your help and support. This is the best forum on Australia immigration and I am glad that I found this.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for your CO and grant. I wish you all the best of luck.
> 
> My timeline is in the signature and the spreadsheet. Also:
> 
> Occ Code: 2334 | EOI 30-8-13| ACT SS lodged 2-9-13| ACT SS +ve 12-9-13| Elodge 12-9-13| CO (asked for med.) 23-9-13 Ade team 7 | Grant 8-10-13


WOW yaaaar.. Congratulations!!! this is very surprising indeed!
Now we know that there is definitly some undisclosed criteria of DIAC regarding processing times of some occupation and onshore/offshore applicants.

Anyways, Congrats once again  and best of luck for your future!

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

ruchkal said:


> Hi Roposh,
> 
> A september applicant has got grant today.. He is an onshore applicant I think
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1654.html#post1991770
> 
> Anyway, good to know that they have moved to September applicants..


wow thats great!.. Now we know that there is definitly some undisclosed criteria of DIAC regarding processing times of some occupation and onshore/offshore applicants.


----------



## ashish0401

Birender said:


> YOu can call DIAC and check your status. May be you have a CO.


Hmm let me call them tomorrow and update you guys.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Birender said:


> But there is an option where you can create your HAP id. And go for medicals.
> 
> My Health Declarations
> 
> I created my HAP id from here. Now i am confused, how can i connect the two applications.


Birender, 
See below content from DIAC:

If you are booking an appointment with an eMedical enabled clinic, you must provide a health identifier such as a HAP ID, HRI or TRN. This number will be:

indicated on the health examinations referral letter that you can download when lodging an online visa application or using the My Health Declarations service
provided to you by your case officer after you have lodged a paper visa application.

Basically if you have done an online application, u already have a TRN . u dont need to create a HAP. Atleast thats what I heard from the medical rep of the hospital. 
Clarify it once by calling ur medical POC

Regards


----------



## Birender

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Birender,
> See below content from DIAC:
> 
> If you are booking an appointment with an eMedical enabled clinic, you must provide a health identifier such as a HAP ID, HRI or TRN. This number will be:
> 
> indicated on the health examinations referral letter that you can download when lodging an online visa application or using the My Health Declarations service
> provided to you by your case officer after you have lodged a paper visa application.
> 
> Basically if you have done an online application, u already have a TRN . u dont need to create a HAP. Atleast thats what I heard from the medical rep of the hospital.
> Clarify it once by calling ur medical POC
> 
> Regards


Holy ****. I did my medicals with that HAP ID, which was generated with new TRN. 

Do i need to go for it again??


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Birender said:


> Holy ****. I did my medicals with that HAP ID, which was generated with new TRN.
> 
> Do i need to go for it again??


I think that should not create any problem for you.

Best is to stop worrying and call the Hospital guys and clarify things. It is not as messed up as u r imagining 

I too got clarity on this only today when I spoke to them. 

Regards


----------



## Birender

Rupa Pankaj said:


> I think that should not create any problem for you.
> 
> Best is to stop worrying and call the Hospital guys and clarify things. It is not as messed up as u r imagining
> 
> I too got clarity on this only today when I spoke to them.
> 
> Regards


Sure i will talk to them and update you.


----------



## terminator1

shift_move said:


> Hi Terminator1,
> Wondering which CO is allocated to you...Thanks..


Its team 34... i don't who the CO is... i have been waiting to hear from him.. which team are you allocated to.


----------



## Amar81

sandhuaman said:


> CO on leave till 15 oct


Hi Sandhuaman,

Do you know your CO's initials coz mine is from adelaide team 2 as well (initials JS) I haven't heard anything from him either in a week emailed 2days ago still nothing ....
Pls let know 
Thanks


----------



## thanich

itisme said:


> Are you Singapore citizen? If not, How many months did you spend in Singapore? I want to know the process of Singapore COC as I am not Singapore Citizen and spent 10Months in Singapore. (Just in case if my CO asks me.. As they did for few cases in this forum.. though stay was less than 12 months)


I am not singapore citizen.. i spent 17 months here.. You no need to give singapore COC.. 

police clearance required only if you spent more than 12 month in different nation...

Still if you want to know, i will tell you the process..


----------



## abby0910

Hi Guys,

I had done my medicals on 3rd October. Till yesterday I could see Organise your medical link. But today I can see it has been replaced by "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

Does this mean that medicals are cleared?

Please confirm.


----------



## DesiTadka

That's how it's suppose to be. You either provide your HAP ID when you lodge your application or you upload the e-referral letter post the medical test on DIAC documents. They will link the HAP-ID with your DIAC TRN number.



Birender said:


> i created my HAP ID from a different link from DIAC website.
> 
> Now TRN for the medicals and TRN for visa application is different. I could not see any link between the two except my name and address.
> 
> How they will be linked later?
> 
> Please help.


----------



## abby0910

Hi Guys,

I had done my medicals on 3rd October. Till yesterday I could see Organise your medical link. But today I can see it has been replaced by "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

Does this mean that medicals are cleared?

Please confirm.


----------



## Dabz

seta said:


> Guys. Been busy all morning so could not update.
> 
> I got the grant today! The process was amazingly fast for me compared with the average time. There is surely some sort of priority here (onshore, occupation?).
> 
> Regardless, thanks everyone for your help and support. This is the best forum on Australia immigration and I am glad that I found this.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for your CO and grant. I wish you all the best of luck.
> 
> My timeline is in the signature and the spreadsheet. Also:
> 
> Occ Code: 2334 | EOI 30-8-13| ACT SS lodged 2-9-13| ACT SS +ve 12-9-13| Elodge 12-9-13| CO (asked for med.) 23-9-13 Ade team 7 | Grant 8-10-13


Wow , that's extraordinarily fast . Many wishes Seta !!:cheer2:


----------



## roposh

abby0910 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had done my medicals on 3rd October. Till yesterday I could see Organise your medical link. But today I can see it has been replaced by "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> Does this mean that medicals are cleared?
> 
> Please confirm.


Generally the disappearance of that link is associated with medical clearance. However, nobody knows what actually that mean.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## johnson77

Hi guys, my CO informed that my PCC was not in correct order. I have not traveled to any other country. i have provided the PCC for 6year period i.e., from 2007 to 2013. Is this ok ? any corrections to be done, Do advice


----------



## Firetoy

Congrats to all the people who got CO or grant today! Let's hope more for tomorrow!!!


----------



## kmann

alihasan said:


> Congrats shyam. Lucky day for us. I also got my grant today.


many cngratzzzzz buddy


----------



## Firetoy

What is your CO saying exactely?



johnson77 said:


> Hi guys, my CO informed that my PCC was not in correct order. I have not traveled to any other country. i have provided the PCC for 6year period i.e., from 2007 to 2013. Is this ok ? any corrections to be done, Do advice


----------



## kmann

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


Hey Shyam,

Cngtazzz bro :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Good luck for ur journey ahead


----------



## Birender

There are three status i got in my medical tests:

Completed
required 
referred

What does these status mean?

And there is a line written - This health case has not yet been submitted to DIAC. The status of the individual examinations is listed below.

What does it mean??


----------



## abby0910

roposh said:


> Generally the disappearance of that link is associated with medical clearance. However, nobody knows what actually that mean.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Thanks Roposh!!!


----------



## kmann

seta said:


> Guys. Been busy all morning so could not update.
> 
> I got the grant today! The process was amazingly fast for me compared with the average time. There is surely some sort of priority here (onshore, occupation?).
> 
> Regardless, thanks everyone for your help and support. This is the best forum on Australia immigration and I am glad that I found this.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for your CO and grant. I wish you all the best of luck.
> 
> My timeline is in the signature and the spreadsheet. Also:
> 
> Occ Code: 2334 | EOI 30-8-13| ACT SS lodged 2-9-13| ACT SS +ve 12-9-13| Elodge 12-9-13| CO (asked for med.) 23-9-13 Ade team 7 | Grant 8-10-13


WOW Super fast grant for you..........cngratzzzz man :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Party hard


----------



## Firetoy

Birender, there is an email where you can ask for the status of your medical test. It takes up to 5 workdays, but try it. The email is [email protected]
You must start the email with these details:
TRN: 
DOB: 
NAME: 
PASSPORT: 
PASSPORT Issuing Country: 

And ask them if your medicals are finalized and cleared.
You can also tell them about your TRN story you were writing before. If you are done with them the reply should be like the one I got when I emailed them.

"Hello XXXX, 


Your health examinations have been received and finalised, please contact your case officer should you require any further assistance in relation to your visa application. 


Regards, ..."





Birender said:


> There are three status i got in my medical tests:
> 
> Completed
> required
> referred
> 
> What does these status mean?
> 
> And there is a line written - This health case has not yet been submitted to DIAC. The status of the individual examinations is listed below.
> 
> What does it mean??


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Birender, there is an email where you can ask for the status of your medical test. It takes up to 5 workdays, but try it. The email is [email protected]
> You must start the email with these details:
> TRN:
> DOB:
> NAME:
> PASSPORT:
> PASSPORT Issuing Country:
> 
> And ask them if your medicals are finalized and cleared.
> You can also tell them about your TRN story you were writing before. If you are done with them the reply should be like the one I got when I emailed them.
> 
> "Hello XXXX,
> 
> 
> Your health examinations have been received and finalised, please contact your case officer should you require any further assistance in relation to your visa application.
> 
> 
> Regards, ..."


thanks bro. But my meds are not yet submitted to DIAC. Hence they wont be able to access the same. 

It says that "This health case has not yet been submitted to DIAC. The status of the individual examinations is listed below"


----------



## Firetoy

Birender, that is what you see in evisa site????
You can email this people anyway, they work for Immigration as well, and they can clarify any issue



Birender said:


> thanks bro. But my meds are not yet submitted to DIAC. Hence they wont be able to access the same.
> 
> It says that "This health case has not yet been submitted to DIAC. The status of the individual examinations is listed below"


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Birender, that is what you see in evisa site????
> You can email this people anyway, they work for Immigration as well, and they can clarify any issue


there is a link on DIAC website where you can create your own HAP id and go for medicals. 

I went to that link and checked the status. So the HAP ID for which the medicals are done are not uploaded on my evisa page.

This is status is as per the hospital where i went for medicals.


----------



## SAM_007

Wasee said:


> thanks SAM for feedback , please confirm one thing if employement history is in one company only then we also need to break down the total experience as in such cases we didnt have experience letter for each role.
> 
> thanks,


Hi Wasse, 

In that case your latest Experience letter(evidence of ur present position)+ Joining/contract letter(evidence of ur joining position)+All promotion letter (evidence of ur all earlier position) will be sufficient. The thing is you need to provide evidence against your all claim.

Hope it will help 

Thanks
SAM


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Firetoy said:


> Birender, that is what you see in evisa site????
> You can email this people anyway, they work for Immigration as well, and they can clarify any issue


Firetoy,

need an info. Firstly, is it suggested to go for medicals when ur CO is still not assigned. If yes, providing TRN should be enough or any other things need to be taken care of. 
I have applied for visa on Sep 2nd and now have taken an appointment for Oct 10th for medicals and my CO is not assigned.

ANy guidance from u?

Regards
Rupa


----------



## kmann

roposh said:


> Hello My Fellow September Applicants!!!!
> 
> Its so dull and dry at the moment. We need to make this thread more hot and happening
> 
> Where are fellow members like Captain, Kmann, Ruchkal etc etc etc???
> 
> Any news for CO allocation?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Bro m here only......just scrolling through threads :tongue::tongue::tongue:
I guess we shuld use dis waiting time to get know to each other wat say ??:flypig:


----------



## kmann

Any September applicant got CO ??


----------



## Firetoy

Definitely yes! Go for your medicals as soon as possible if you are allowed to!
Do you have the link "Organize your Emedicals..." active on your Evisa????



Rupa Pankaj said:


> Firetoy,
> 
> need an info. Firstly, is it suggested to go for medicals when ur CO is still not assigned. If yes, providing TRN should be enough or any other things need to be taken care of.
> I have applied for visa on Sep 2nd and now have taken an appointment for Oct 10th for medicals and my CO is not assigned.
> 
> ANy guidance from u?
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


----------



## ruchkal

kmann said:


> Any September applicant got CO ??


Hi Karan,

Check this out...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1654.html#post1991770

An onshore applicant (seta) who applied on September has got the grant... :fingerscrossed:


This gives a small for September applicants..

Ruchkal


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Firetoy said:


> Definitely yes! Go for your medicals as soon as possible if you are allowed to!
> Do you have the link "Organize your Emedicals..." active on your Evisa????


Hi Firetoy,

Yes , Organize your Emedicals is active on the visa link for both me and my husband.
Should we both fill it and take a print before going to the medical tests?

Regards


----------



## Firetoy

Yes!!!! Do it, print the referral letter and take it with you to your medical examinations and all the documents that they need (passport....)
Do not wait for your CO to ask for it. The medical examinations are mandatory, and you will find which forms you must fill in and which examination you should undergo in your referral letter.

Good luck! And keep us updated! 



Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> Yes , Organize your Emedicals is active on the visa link for both me and my husband.
> Should we both fill it and take a print before going to the medical tests?
> 
> Regards


----------



## ruchkal

johnson77 said:


> Hi guys, my CO informed that my PCC was not in correct order. I have not traveled to any other country. i have provided the PCC for 6year period i.e., from 2007 to 2013. Is this ok ? any corrections to be done, Do advice


As per my knowledge, PCC should be given for last 10 years.


----------



## Firetoy

Did you do that before applying for the visa or after??



Birender said:


> there is a link on DIAC website where you can create your own HAP id and go for medicals.
> 
> I went to that link and checked the status. So the HAP ID for which the medicals are done are not uploaded on my evisa page.
> 
> This is status is as per the hospital where i went for medicals.


----------



## kmann

ruchkal said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Check this out...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1654.html#post1991770
> 
> An onshore applicant (seta) who applied on September has got the grant... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> This gives a small for September applicants..
> 
> Ruchkal


yeah that was super fast man......Dnt know was it coz of his occupation or onshore status  Still good thing for september applicants.....

I just wish everyone gets their grants soon :flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## ruchkal

kmann said:


> yeah that was super fast man......Dnt know was it coz of his occupation or onshore status  Still good thing for september applicants.....
> 
> I just wish everyone gets their grants soon :flypig::flypig::flypig:


He is an onshore applicant and occupation is Electronic Engineer (ANZSCO 2334). 

Yea... the light at the end of the tunnel is becoming visible I think... :flypig::flypig:


----------



## kmann

ruchkal said:


> He is an onshore applicant and occupation is Electronic Engineer (ANZSCO 2334).
> 
> Yea... the light at the end of the tunnel is becoming visible I think... :flypig::flypig:


About CO allocation for september applicants, I guess we will come to know soon when CO will ask you for medicals and PCC.


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Firetoy said:


> Yes!!!! Do it, print the referral letter and take it with you to your medical examinations and all the documents that they need (passport....)
> Do not wait for your CO to ask for it. The medical examinations are mandatory, and you will find which forms you must fill in and which examination you should undergo in your referral letter.
> 
> Good luck! And keep us updated!


Thanks a ton,

I will go ahead with the meds on 10th Oct. Hopefully they send across the results to DIAC immediately. 

I have a clarity on what all documents/forms to take as the med rep has already informed me about it,

Thanks again and will keep u posted

Regards


----------



## manojpluz

sandhuaman said:


> CO on leave till 15 oct


Dear sandhuaman,

who is your case officer?


----------



## WizzyWizz

seta said:


> Guys. Been busy all morning so could not update.
> 
> I got the grant today! The process was amazingly fast for me compared with the average time. There is surely some sort of priority here (onshore, occupation?).
> 
> Regardless, thanks everyone for your help and support. This is the best forum on Australia immigration and I am glad that I found this.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for your CO and grant. I wish you all the best of luck.
> 
> My timeline is in the signature and the spreadsheet. Also:
> 
> Occ Code: 2334 | EOI 30-8-13| ACT SS lodged 2-9-13| ACT SS +ve 12-9-13| Elodge 12-9-13| CO (asked for med.) 23-9-13 Ade team 7 | Grant 8-10-13


Congratulations to you!! we lodged on the same date but I'm not on-shore.  i hope to at least have a CO soon. ^_^ enjoy the celebration.


----------



## tihor

...and the wait still continues for me  

Health status for all our family members still shows "Recommended" and there is no contact from CO on my case. I don't know if he/she at all is working on my case!

God only knows how long my wait would be ..


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Did you do that before applying for the visa or after??


after 

my agent told me that link in your evisa can be used once CO asked for meds.

Till then i can use following link:

My Health Declarations


----------



## ruchkal

kmann said:


> About CO allocation for september applicants, I guess we will come to know soon when CO will ask you for medicals and PCC.


And you will get a direct grant soon.....:cheer2:

Lets wait and see buddy...


----------



## iamafreak

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> You applied 189 on Aug-16th and got a mail from team assigned.
> I applied on Aug-10th and still no mail from any team or CO ?
> Not sure what's happening.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Ashish, 

you will be contacted by CO only if some documents are missing. Its better to call them ask the status. They will let you know whether a CO has already been assigned. I think it will already be assigned for you.


----------



## kmann

ruchkal said:


> And you will get a direct grant soon.....:cheer2:
> 
> Lets wait and see buddy...


Thanks for the wishes man  All the best to you too bro

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## Firetoy

My GOD, Birender!!!!!!
It says "If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application."

I highly recommend you to write to the email I told you before explaining your case! Or try to contact the clinic where you underwent your medical examination and tell them to update your file with your TRN

And didn't you kick your agent's ass off yet??????




Birender said:


> after
> 
> my agent told me that link in your evisa can be used once CO asked for meds.
> 
> Till then i can use following link:
> 
> My Health Declarations


----------



## Firetoy

Also for me Tihor, don't worry about that. It's more simple than anything. No one from Immigration has update your data in the Evisa site. Don't worry at all. It doesn't mean anything! (I know my medicals are finalized and cleared but still showing Recommended...)



tihor said:


> ...and the wait still continues for me
> 
> Health status for all our family members still shows "Recommended" and there is no contact from CO on my case. I don't know if he/she at all is working on my case!
> 
> God only knows how long my wait would be ..


----------



## felix2020

johnson77 said:


> Hi guys, my CO informed that my PCC was not in correct order. I have not traveled to any other country. i have provided the PCC for 6year period i.e., from 2007 to 2013. Is this ok ? any corrections to be done, Do advice


What do you mean by PCC was not in correct order? You should provide PCC for countries you visited and lived for 12 months or longer between 2003-2013, including your home country.


----------



## manubadboy

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


Shyam dude.. Congratulations.. Its party time now.. Really happy for you.my friend..
Ruchkal get ready my friend.. Your time is gonna come soon too..get all ur docs ready.. :-D


----------



## johnson77

felix2020 said:


> What do you mean by PCC was not in correct order? You should provide PCC for countries you visited and lived for 12 months or longer between 2003-2013, including your home country.


I have not visited any other country, i got my PCC Issued by Commissioner Office, Bangalore, India for past 6 years.

Where did you take your PCC from is it from PSK or Com Office?


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> My GOD, Birender!!!!!!
> It says "If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application."
> 
> I highly recommend you to write to the email I told you before explaining your case! Or try to contact the clinic where you underwent your medical examination and tell them to update your file with your TRN
> 
> And didn't you kick your agent's ass off yet??????


Man i wish i could, but he is never available. Doesn't reply to mails.

He hired some dumb asses to answer us. And they don't know anything.

One of those dumb ass gave me this link to proceed.


----------



## tihor

Firetoy said:


> Also for me Tihor, don't worry about that. It's more simple than anything. No one from Immigration has update your data in the Evisa site. Don't worry at all. It doesn't mean anything! (I know my medicals are finalized and cleared but still showing Recommended...)


Thanks. Some relief looking your post  

This anxiety and compulsive email checking is killing me. 

May god grant us our visas soon!


----------



## Nitakana

abhaytomar said:


> Congarts mate.....Enjoy your days now..


Thank you!!


----------



## Nitakana

Birender said:


> many congratulations. Please share your occupation and total EOI points you had.


Thank you Birender.
My occupation is Social Worker and my point was 60.


----------



## mithu93ku

seta said:


> Guys. Been busy all morning so could not update.
> 
> I got the grant today! The process was amazingly fast for me compared with the average time. There is surely some sort of priority here (onshore, occupation?).
> 
> Regardless, thanks everyone for your help and support. This is the best forum on Australia immigration and I am glad that I found this.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for your CO and grant. I wish you all the best of luck.
> 
> My timeline is in the signature and the spreadsheet. Also:
> 
> Occ Code: 2334 | EOI 30-8-13| ACT SS lodged 2-9-13| ACT SS +ve 12-9-13| Elodge 12-9-13| CO (asked for med.) 23-9-13 Ade team 7 | Grant 8-10-13


Congrats *seta*! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## shift_move

terminator1 said:


> Its team 34... i don't who the CO is... i have been waiting to hear from him.. which team are you allocated to.


Team 8.


----------



## johnson77

Should we got to take PCC for 10years, i thought it was for only 12 months


----------



## felix2020

johnson77 said:


> Should we got to take PCC for 10years, i thought it was for only 12 months


You should have PCC for all countries you have ever lived for 12 months or more in the last 10 years. In some instances, CO may ask for PCC even if you lived in a country for less that 12 months in last 10 years.


----------



## anshuashu

Dear Seniors,

My agent had a contact with d CO n CO mailed him stating dat my case has been referred for further verification.. wat does it mean.? wil i b getting employment verification? getting maddd..


----------



## anshuashu

mithu plz reply


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *seta*! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


I just uploaded form 80. Hoping to get a CO this week...


----------



## smtouseef

johnson77 said:


> I have not visited any other country, i got my PCC Issued by Commissioner Office, Bangalore, India for past 6 years.
> 
> Where did you take your PCC from is it from PSK or Com Office?


Dear Johnson77,
PCC is required from passport office. U need to apply it online on passport website and then get your PCC from PSK, it takes some time since there may be / may not be a police verification required. They will issue a certificate and stamp on your passport.


----------



## johnson77

felix2020 said:


> You should have PCC for all countries you have ever lived for 12 months or more in the last 10 years. In some instances, CO may ask for PCC even if you lived in a country for less that 12 months in last 10 years.


Thanks for the information Felix


----------



## johnson77

smtouseef said:


> Dear Johnson77,
> PCC is required from passport office. U need to apply it online on passport website and then get your PCC from PSK, it takes some time since there may be / may not be a police verification required. They will issue a certificate and stamp on your passport.


Thanks smtouseef, I got it from Police Commissioner Office for 6 years. may be i should apply once again


----------



## felix2020

anshuashu said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> My agent had a contact with d CO n CO mailed him stating dat my case has been referred for further verification.. wat does it mean.? wil i b getting employment verification? getting maddd..


Don't trust these agents. Ask your agent to forward the email to you.


----------



## anshuashu

felix2020 said:


> Don't trust these agents. Ask your agent to forward the email to you.


why is agent saying so..wats his benefit?


----------



## felix2020

anshuashu said:


> why is agent saying so..wats his benefit?


He is trying to prove he is working hard on your case. 

In normal circumstances, if you call DIAC, they don't specifically mention what they are doing. They may say that applications are being processed further and you will be notified soon, or they may say that they will try to find out what's going on with your case. 

If you have claimed work experience, DIAC may do employment checks, but they won't tell you they are doing it. They may also do a security check. But they will never tell you that they are verifying employments or other things.


----------



## anshuashu

felix2020 said:


> He is trying to prove he is working hard on your case.
> 
> In normal circumstances, if you call DIAC, they don't specifically mention what they are doing. They may say that applications are being processed further and you will be notified soon, or they may say that they will try to find out what's going on with your case.
> 
> If you have claimed work experience, DIAC may do employment checks, but they won't tell you they are doing it. They may also do a security check. But they will never tell you that they are verifying employments or other things.


thanx felix..i'll ask him to forward me d mail..


----------



## mithu93ku

anshuashu said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> My agent had a contact with d CO n CO mailed him stating dat my case has been referred for further verification.. wat does it mean.? wil i b getting employment verification? getting maddd..


I am not sure, it may be internal or external security check.


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> I just uploaded form 80. Hoping to get a CO this week...


Best of luck!


----------



## premchandjaladi

seta said:


> Guys. Been busy all morning so could not update.
> 
> I got the grant today! The process was amazingly fast for me compared with the average time. There is surely some sort of priority here (onshore, occupation?).
> 
> Regardless, thanks everyone for your help and support. This is the best forum on Australia immigration and I am glad that I found this.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for your CO and grant. I wish you all the best of luck.
> 
> My timeline is in the signature and the spreadsheet. Also:
> 
> Occ Code: 2334 | EOI 30-8-13| ACT SS lodged 2-9-13| ACT SS +ve 12-9-13| Elodge 12-9-13| CO (asked for med.) 23-9-13 Ade team 7 | Grant 8-10-13


Congrats Seta 
ur grant is too fast lucky

All the best


----------



## felix2020

anshuashu said:


> thanx felix..i'll ask him to forward me d mail..


And I am sure he won't do that.


----------



## anshuashu

mithu93ku said:


> I am not sure, it may be internal or external security check.


thanx for d rply mithu..plz explain wat r external or internal checks? is anything to worry abt?? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## felix2020

anshuashu said:


> thanx for d rply mithu..plz explain wat r external or internal checks? is anything to worry abt?? :fingerscrossed:


Employment checks, security checks and authenticity of documents.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


Hi Shyam,

I have applied for visa 190 on 9th Sep 2013 and waiting for CO to be assign.

My ACS (231613 - software Engineer) is also getting expired on 6-Dec-2013 (ACS done on 6-Dec-2011), so If my ACS is expire in DEC will I get my visa granted OR my ACS certificate should be valid till the date my visa issued and I have to go for new ACS or ACS re-validation.

Can you please advice ?? I am bit worried.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smtouseef

johnson77 said:


> Thanks smtouseef, I got it from Police Commissioner Office for 6 years. may be i should apply once again


Please do it ASAP so that your process doesn't delay anymore. It takes time if your address is different in your passport and that you live in. There are many precise details on this forum which may guide you


----------



## roposh

kmann said:


> Bro m here only......just scrolling through threads :tongue::tongue::tongue:
> I guess we shuld use dis waiting time to get know to each other wat say ??:flypig:


Yeah bro! Right...
I am up for it.


----------



## felix2020

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Shyam,
> 
> I have applied for visa 190 on 9th Sep 2013 and waiting for CO to be assign.
> 
> My ACS (231613 - software Engineer) is also getting expired on 6-Dec-2013 (ACS done on 6-Dec-2011), so If my ACS is expire in DEC will I get my visa granted OR my ACS certificate should be valid till the date my visa issued and I have to go for new ACS or ACS re-validation.
> 
> Can you please advice ?? I am bit worried.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


ACS assessment has to be valid up to the time of invitation.


----------



## terminator1

shift_move said:


> Team 8.


then you and colombo have the same team.


----------



## coolbuddy2013

Hello guyz,

I have lodged my 190 visa on 7th september, still *CO is not assigned to me*. Any idea when CO will be assigned?

Also, I am getting following in my online status page in place of "organise your health examination" link.

_"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"_

Please suggest what does this mean.



Thanks.


----------



## coolbuddy2013

kmann said:


> Any September applicant got CO ??


No bro, I have lodged my 190 visa on 7th sept, still CO is not assigned. 

I have done my medicals last week, now I am getting following in my online status page in place of "organise your health examination" for all three applicants.

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

please suggest what does this mean.

Thanks.


----------



## felix2020

abby0910 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had done my medicals on 3rd October. Till yesterday I could see Organise your medical link. But today I can see it has been replaced by "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> Does this mean that medicals are cleared?
> 
> Please confirm.


Your medicals are cleared ... Good Luck with rest of the process.


----------



## felix2020

coolbuddy2013 said:


> No bro, I have lodged my 190 visa on 7th sept, still CO is not assigned.
> 
> I have done my medicals last week, now I am getting following in my online status page in place of "organise your health examination" for all three applicants.
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> please suggest what does this mean.
> 
> Thanks.


Your medicals are cleared.


----------



## alihasan

Ben 10 said:


> Congrats


Thanks mate.



seanbp said:


> Really quick. Congrats


Yeah, even I was surprised since it is quick for a Pakistani candidate. Thanks



mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *alihasan*. How fast your grant man? I was wonder that all your query was solved within one blog link? arty:arty:


Thanks man. Yeah it taught me to have a little patience . Thanks for the link too. Another query, I am planning to move in January next year. Can I delay it that long?



premchandjaladi said:


> congrats alihaaan


Thanks man.



expatdude said:


> Many many Congrats to Shyam and Alihasan


Thanks.



Rocky Balboa said:


> *Shyam *and *alihassan* congrats boys you got it eventually


Thanks Rocky.



shyam said:


> Yeah!! Thanks buddy. Congratulations to you too............
> Now a new story begins with the search for a job.. Moving with the family is not easy...


Thanks. Yeah it is the start of a new chapter. Best of luck.



kmann said:


> many cngratzzzzz buddy


Many thanks buddy.


----------



## alihasan

seta said:


> Guys. Been busy all morning so could not update.
> 
> I got the grant today! The process was amazingly fast for me compared with the average time. There is surely some sort of priority here (onshore, occupation?).
> 
> Regardless, thanks everyone for your help and support. This is the best forum on Australia immigration and I am glad that I found this.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for your CO and grant. I wish you all the best of luck.
> 
> My timeline is in the signature and the spreadsheet. Also:
> 
> Occ Code: 2334 | EOI 30-8-13| ACT SS lodged 2-9-13| ACT SS +ve 12-9-13| Elodge 12-9-13| CO (asked for med.) 23-9-13 Ade team 7 | Grant 8-10-13


congrats. best of luck.


----------



## coolbuddy2013

felix2020 said:


> Your medicals are cleared.


Thanks bro for reply. 

Any idea about the CO?

Its been a month, but still CO is not assigned.


----------



## aamirrehman

*Employment Change before Visa Grant*

Hi Seniors / Experts,

My 190 visa application is currently under process. I have got a new job offer and considering to opt for this however I have the following queries,

1) Do I need to submit final experience letter (received from HR at the time of release from current employer) in addition to form "1022 - Notification of change in circumstances" to the CO / DIAC? 

2) Do I need to have the new employment in the same category /occupation as for which I have applied the 190 visa for i.e. I have applied visa in nominated occupation of "ICT Project Manager" however have got new job offer as "Senior IT Business Analyst". Will this create any issue in receiving the grant?

Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## felix2020

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Thanks bro for reply.
> 
> Any idea about the CO?
> 
> Its been a month, but still CO is not assigned.


Average CO allocation time is 5 weeks for 190. Give it 6 weeks and then start to worry.


----------



## coolbuddy2013

felix2020 said:


> Average CO allocation time is 5 weeks for 190. Give it 6 weeks and then start to worry.


Many Thanks brother for letting me know.

Cheers..!!


----------



## meetusingh1308

Firetoy said:


> My GOD, Birender!!!!!!
> It says "If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application."
> 
> I highly recommend you to write to the email I told you before explaining your case! Or try to contact the clinic where you underwent your medical examination and tell them to update your file with your TRN
> 
> And didn't you kick your agent's ass off yet??????


Hi, 
In this case, can we generate another hap id via the evisa page n get medicals done again??

Will it be a problem??


----------



## Colombo

drshk said:


> yup onshore, but I won't be relying on getting it before offshore applicants...Adelaide team 8 statistics aren't very encouraging  we are all in the same boat :fish2:


Dude 

whats wrong with the group(Adelaide team 8)...
I think they are fairly osm....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

sandhuaman said:


> grant is on the way


I wish.....


----------



## Sinchan

Birender said:


> Sure i will talk to them and update you.


Birender & Rupa Pankaj,

For 189 health check up it is better you get the HAP ID generated with the e-referral letter. I think with TRN also the hospitals can upload the medical reports but I think it is easier for them with HAP ID. At least we got our medicals done with HAP ID. That is the correct process. 

Sinchan


----------



## au applicant

*Health Examination*

Hello Experts,

I am living in India. I have lodged my 190 visa application and uploaded all my documents. Although CO has not been allocated still I wanted to complete my medical examination. I have generated the eMedical referral letter and have also got my HAP ID. Now my questions are;

1. How many days do I get to complete my medical check up after HAP ID issuance.
2. How much time does medical checkup take i.e. 2 hrs, 3 hrs or whole day
3. What is the cost of medical examination. Do I have to pay in cash or by credit card.
4. What documents do I carry at the time of check up.
5. Any health precaution that I should take before going for medical examination.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Colombo

ruchkal said:


> As per my knowledge, PCC should be given for last 10 years.


Yeh this is the normal way...
My local (Colombo) police issued life time clearance for my self...

This may or may not be same @ India anyways...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## au applicant

Friends,

My signature needs to be updated. Can someone guide me as to how can I edit my signature?


----------



## Colombo

ambproject said:


> is it true that job verification is only carried out for persons with claim of more than 10 years of experience


Really....where did u dig this info....


----------



## Colombo

Birender said:


> Man i wish i could, but he is never available. Doesn't reply to mails.
> 
> He hired some dumb asses to answer us. And they don't know anything.
> 
> One of those dumb ass gave me this link to proceed.


Merry X mass...


----------



## felix2020

meetusingh1308 said:


> Hi,
> In this case, can we generate another hap id via the evisa page n get medicals done again??
> 
> Will it be a problem??


Buddy ! keep it simple. If you applied for a visa, you should have a "organise your medical examination" link on your visa status page. Click on it, print the referral letter and go for the medical. 

If you have already done the medical under a different HAP ID, call DIAC and clear it up. I don't see any reason for going for medical twice.


----------



## coolbuddy2013

au applicant said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am living in India. I have lodged my 190 visa application and uploaded all my documents. Although CO has not been allocated still I wanted to complete my medical examination. I have generated the eMedical referral letter and have also got my HAP ID. Now my questions are;
> 
> 1. How many days do I get to complete my medical check up after HAP ID issuance.
> 2. How much time does medical checkup take i.e. 2 hrs, 3 hrs or whole day
> 3. What is the cost of medical examination. Do I have to pay in cash or by credit card.
> 4. What documents do I carry at the time of check up.
> 5. Any health precaution that I should take before going for medical examination.
> 
> Thanks for your help


1. There is no such timeline, but you should complete your medical checkup before CO is assigned to you so as to make process faster.
2. Medical checkup will take max 2-3 hours depends upon crowd in the hospital.
3. Medical exam cost is around 3200 Rs. Mostly they required cash, so keep around that much cash in your pocket.
4. Carry original passport, a passport zerox copy, 2 photographs and medical referal letter
5. No health precaution is needed.

All the best.


----------



## felix2020

au applicant said:


> Friends,
> 
> My signature needs to be updated. Can someone guide me as to how can I edit my signature?


Click on "Quick Links" on top of this page and then select "edit signature."


----------



## shift_move

terminator1 said:


> then you and colombo have the same team.


Looks like it takes a while for this team process the applications.
I think this team is overloaded with applications. Or other reasons. But looks like it takes a long while for them to process.


----------



## meetusingh1308

felix2020 said:


> Buddy ! keep it simple. If you applied for a visa, you should have a "organise your medical examination" link on your visa status page. Click on it, print the referral letter and go for the medical.
> 
> If you have already done the medical under a different HAP ID, call DIAC and clear it up. I don't see any reason for going for medical twice.


Thanks  i'll call up DIAC and see what do they say!!!


----------



## Colombo

Maria_Sal said:


> im in my 8th week still waiting for CO allocation


Hi how are you doing...

Nice to see another candidate with same invitation date as same as me...

KEEP IN TOUCH....

XXX


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Sinchan said:


> Birender & Rupa Pankaj,
> 
> For 189 health check up it is better you get the HAP ID generated with the e-referral letter. I think with TRN also the hospitals can upload the medical reports but I think it is easier for them with HAP ID. At least we got our medicals done with HAP ID. That is the correct process.
> 
> Sinchan


Sinchan,

Thanks for ur input
I got my HAP ID by completing the health requirement link on the Application page.
So now I have my HAP and ofcourse the TRN. 
Hope things go well with Med,
Thanks again
Regards


----------



## ashish3116

seta said:


> Guys. Been busy all morning so could not update.
> 
> I got the grant today! The process was amazingly fast for me compared with the average time. There is surely some sort of priority here (onshore, occupation?).
> 
> Regardless, thanks everyone for your help and support. This is the best forum on Australia immigration and I am glad that I found this.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for your CO and grant. I wish you all the best of luck.
> 
> My timeline is in the signature and the spreadsheet. Also:
> 
> Occ Code: 2334 | EOI 30-8-13| ACT SS lodged 2-9-13| ACT SS +ve 12-9-13| Elodge 12-9-13| CO (asked for med.) 23-9-13 Ade team 7 | Grant 8-10-13



Congratulations Seta, it was really quick. All the very best !!


----------



## ashish3116

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while



Congratulations Shyam, All the very best !!


----------



## muralimailbox

shyam said:


> Guys,
> 
> Fighting all odds, i got the *VISA GRANT* todayarty:arty:
> Had my ACS expired as per the letter assessed in 2011 IT 261313
> Had my visa refused earlier when i was in Aus
> 
> But finally i got what i wanted for last 10 yrs...
> 
> Thanks to god and thanks to all of the friends who provided help at all stages required.
> 
> Wish you all best of luck. Will be on with this forum for a while


Congratulations......


----------



## itisme

roposh said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Please update your signature.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Done! Thank you!


----------



## mithu93ku

alihasan said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, even I was surprised since it is quick for a Pakistani candidate. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. Yeah it taught me to have a little patience . Thanks for the link too. Another query, I am planning to move in January next year. Can I delay it that long?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rocky.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yeah it is the start of a new chapter. Best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks buddy.


Hope, Someday we will meet with the leadership of vijay24 in perth.


----------



## itisme

thanich said:


> I am not singapore citizen.. i spent 17 months here.. You no need to give singapore COC..
> 
> police clearance required only if you spent more than 12 month in different nation...
> 
> Still if you want to know, i will tell you the process..


Yes.. I would want to know the process. Just in case if CO asks for it, I need not research on the same then. 
Please share the procedure for Singapore COC.


----------



## muralimailbox

amitso said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have uploaded requested docs on 27th, due to some issues my CO is not getting my email. I have called her direct number today, but no success.
> 
> So I have called DIAC reception to know that my documents are received and file is under process.
> 
> Please tell me what should I do, shall I wait or give a call again next week to CO? Its been 3 months now, after lodging the application.
> 
> I am worried.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit Solankurkar


Hi Amit,

It would be better to communicate for confirming the documents received. What did DIAC inform you about the documents.

if you got the confirmation from DIAC that the docs are received then its better to wait and see. If not try reaching out to your CO for the confirmation.

Regards,
Murali


----------



## BrightSun6582

@Rupa,

Wt is HAP ID? am already done with PCC and submitted visa application on 9/5. Obviously no CO yet, Can I proceed for Meds?

thanks in adv,
/R


----------



## muralimailbox

Wasee said:


> thanks SAM for feedback , please confirm one thing if employement history is in one company only then we also need to break down the total experience as in such cases we didnt have experience letter for each role.
> 
> thanks,


You wouldn't require a break down on the current employment but your would require to upload all the documents your have received till date eg:- Sal revision letter and role change letters payslips and other employment related documents. from the company on your e-visa page.

Cheers


----------



## muralimailbox

abby0910 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had done my medicals on 3rd October. Till yesterday I could see Organise your medical link. But today I can see it has been replaced by "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> Does this mean that medicals are cleared?
> 
> Please confirm.


We all assumed that the medicals are cleared with that message. It still is considered as an assumption as there one peculiar case which I had read in the forum the the medicals referred for that message. 

Cheers,
Murali


----------



## muralimailbox

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello guyz,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa on 7th september, still *CO is not assigned to me*. Any idea when CO will be assigned?
> 
> Also, I am getting following in my online status page in place of "organise your health examination" link.
> 
> _"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"_
> 
> Please suggest what does this mean.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


It takes 5-6 weeks for a CO to be assigned in a normal circumstances. In your case your might get someone soon in next week or so. 

If you see that message it is expected that your medicals are cleared. Hope you had cleared the Medicals already if not they were auto cleared.

I wish you all the best for your grant....

Cheers,
Murali


----------



## muralimailbox

aamirrehman said:


> Hi Seniors / Experts,
> 
> My 190 visa application is currently under process. I have got a new job offer and considering to opt for this however I have the following queries,
> 
> 1) Do I need to submit final experience letter (received from HR at the time of release from current employer) in addition to form "1022 - Notification of change in circumstances" to the CO / DIAC?
> 
> 2) Do I need to have the new employment in the same category /occupation as for which I have applied the 190 visa for i.e. I have applied visa in nominated occupation of "ICT Project Manager" however have got new job offer as "Senior IT Business Analyst". Will this create any issue in receiving the grant?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your feedback.


1) Yes it would be good if you could provide those as proofs along with from 1022 to your CO.

2) That should be fine as far as you are not claiming points for that experience.
Your EOI is already submitted and approved so this shouldn't be an issue.

Wish you good luck for your new job and for Grant as well....

Cheers,
Murali


----------



## alihasan

mithu93ku said:


> Hope, Someday we will meet with the leadership of vijay24 in perth.


Haha. Sure.


----------



## amitkalra18

kmann said:


> Since your ACS is in OLD format. Go ahead and submit with 65. If any correction required CO will ask for it. There is nothing to worry as even after deduction you will have 60 points.
> 
> All the Best


Hey Kmann,
Just a small question on your comment as I am also on the same boat applying with 65 point (including 10 points for old acs format). Let's assume if CO decides to deduct the experience and make it 60 points. In that case, do we need to update the EOI again and wait for the invite again and reapply evisa. Or he'll simply do some updation and the procedure will be moved forward?


----------



## Joy75

Hi,

I applied for visa on 15-september under 189.
Currently it shows LODGED.


I was not aware about getting medical and PCC. Can we do without receiving any further communication.

Kindly confirm and guide.

189 (65pts) | ACS: Mar 2013 | IELTS: 7 each | EOI: Aug 05 | Visa Appln: 15-Sep 



JaxSantiago said:


> I've seen a thread for July 2013 but can't seem find one for Aug 2013 so I decided to create this thread.
> 
> The aim is to encourage people who submitted their Visa application in Aug 2013 to share what's going on with their respective application. Such info should help others get a feel (or excite) fellow Aug applicants I believe.
> 
> I'll start the ball rolling:
> 
> I submitted my Visa application on 24th Aug. Other than the usual docs (passport, birth cert, employment cert, marriage cert, diploma, transcript of records, acs and ielts ), I decided to upload Form 80 as well, opting not to wait for the CO to ask for it.
> 
> *What's pending:* medical examination (scheduled next week) & police clearance from the Philippines (should be out by next week)
> 
> After that, I believe only the police clearance from Singapore (my usual residence) needs to be worked out.
> 
> I'm hoping to get a CO assigned by the 2nd half of Oct. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Possible?


----------



## felix2020

Joy75 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for visa on 15-september under 189.
> Currently it shows LODGED.
> 
> 
> I was not aware about getting medical and PCC. Can we do without receiving any further communication.
> 
> Kindly confirm and guide.
> 
> 189 (65pts) | ACS: Mar 2013 | IELTS: 7 each | EOI: Aug 05 | Visa Appln: 15-Sep


You should do medical and PCC ahead of the time to speed up the grant.


----------



## Joy75

Hi Felix,

Can u please give link for checking visa status page.
I am using SkillSelect Expression Of Interest (EOI) correspondence page.

Regards,
Joy



felix2020 said:


> Buddy ! keep it simple. If you applied for a visa, you should have a "organise your medical examination" link on your visa status page. Click on it, print the referral letter and go for the medical.
> 
> If you have already done the medical under a different HAP ID, call DIAC and clear it up. I don't see any reason for going for medical twice.


----------



## felix2020

Joy75 said:


> Hi Felix,
> 
> Can u please give link for checking visa status page.
> I am using SkillSelect Expression Of Interest (EOI) correspondence page.
> 
> Regards,
> Joy


Skill select doesn't have any function after you lodge. It gets suspended when you lodge and removed when you get grant.

Use the following link for all correspondence after you lodge: 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## drshk

Hi ambproject, do you mean to ask what you need to tell them to know status? They will ask you things like your full name, TRN, date of birth, address provided or contact no. provided etc. This is all for verification purposes so it is better to have a copy of your acknowledgement letter with you when you call. Hope this helps!



ambproject said:


> What you got to tell them after they dial the number i mean to say what they ask you to tell you the status


----------



## drshk

Can you add your timeline pls



ambproject said:


> What you got to tell them after they dial the number i mean to say what they ask you to tell you the status


----------



## drshk

I think 'M' stands for Mandatory, not Met



leonine4eva said:


> TRIM - means the requirement is met!


----------



## drshk

hmm  interesting! shouldn't that speed up the process in stead of delaying it  



shift_move said:


> All applications are Assigned to a team who pre assess your application and make it decision ready for the co. In case if further docs are required you will hear from the co. You could be assigned to team 8 but that not necessarily mean that a co from the same team will be allocated to you. It could be from any other team. Hope this helps.


----------



## drshk

Many congrats alihasan :clap2:



alihasan said:


> Got my grant today. Hope everyone gets their grants soon. Best of luck mates.


----------



## drshk

Hi Colombo, everyone who has till date dealt with or are dealing with team 8 say that they are very slow in processing. You are the first person to say something positive, please share your experience with the team and give us a ray of hope 



Colombo said:


> Dude
> 
> whats wrong with the group(Adelaide team 8)...
> I think they are fairly osm....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


----------



## pulikali

Just spoke to DIAC and they said no CO assigned for me yet. According to them, standard time for assigning a CO is 8 weeks. So I assume I should have a CO assigned by next week...:fingerscrossed:


~~~


----------



## balajism

OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG YES YES YES!!!! FINALLY!!!

That much awaited email arrived 5:12AM this morning! The BEST morning ever! YAY!
Still pinching myself, rechecking my email a million times and checking the visa page multiple times to make sure I've REALLY been granted a visa!!

IT'S TRUE!!!!!! I HAVE MY 189 VISA GRANT YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYYAY!!!!!!!

A million thanks to all the hardy and hearty folks and souls on here who've helped me and given me strength to survive this process! All of your grants are waiting and around the corner - take heart! 

Still pinching myself! 

Details as usual - no CO contact, grant from T34 Brisbane (god bless them!)

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :evil: :evil: :flypig:


----------



## zippy24

balajism said:


> OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG YES YES YES!!!! FINALLY!!!
> 
> That much awaited email arrived 5:12AM this morning! The BEST morning ever! YAY!
> Still pinching myself, rechecking my email a million times and checking the visa page multiple times to make sure I've REALLY been granted a visa!!
> 
> IT'S TRUE!!!!!! I HAVE MY 189 VISA GRANT YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYYAY!!!!!!!
> 
> A million thanks to all the hardy and hearty folks and souls on here who've helped me and given me strength to survive this process! All of your grants are waiting and around the corner - take heart!
> 
> Still pinching myself!
> 
> Details as usual - no CO contact, grant from T34 Brisbane (god bless them!)
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :evil: :evil: :flypig:



Congrats mate... enjoy your day...


----------



## KT2013

Any idea what does TRIM mean?
Yesterday CO asked for Tax Documents, i shared the same. But i noticed one attachment as below:

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of Work Reference	08/10/2013	TRIM


----------



## oraclrock

When I applied for VISA, I met this error on step 4 (out of 17)

An error has occurred
This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

Have anybody seen this error before? How can we solve it?
I cannot proceed to the next step because of this error. So frustrating.


----------



## shift_move

drshk said:


> hmm  interesting! shouldn't that speed up the process in stead of delaying it


Imagine how long it would take without the team pre assessing an application. It could really take up to a year.


----------



## praveenfire

Hi All,

Visa lodged on 23th Aug.
Details in Signature.

All the best

Cheers 

PK


----------



## shift_move

balajism said:


> OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG YES YES YES!!!! FINALLY!!! That much awaited email arrived 5:12AM this morning! The BEST morning ever! YAY! Still pinching myself, rechecking my email a million times and checking the visa page multiple times to make sure I've REALLY been granted a visa!! IT'S TRUE!!!!!! I HAVE MY 189 VISA GRANT YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYYAY!!!!!!! A million thanks to all the hardy and hearty folks and souls on here who've helped me and given me strength to survive this process! All of your grants are waiting and around the corner - take heart! Still pinching myself! Details as usual - no CO contact, grant from T34 Brisbane (god bless them!) :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :evil: :evil: :flypig:



Congratulations and all the best


----------



## au applicant

coolbuddy2013 said:


> 1. There is no such timeline, but you should complete your medical checkup before CO is assigned to you so as to make process faster.
> 2. Medical checkup will take max 2-3 hours depends upon crowd in the hospital.
> 3. Medical exam cost is around 3200 Rs. Mostly they required cash, so keep around that much cash in your pocket.
> 4. Carry original passport, a passport zerox copy, 2 photographs and medical referal letter
> 5. No health precaution is needed.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## tanbd

Anyone applied on 31st August got their team/CO so far???


----------



## KT2013

Visa Granted ...yuppie

My best wishes for my fellows...

Thanks everyone for sharing your experience and keeping everyone aware.


----------



## drshk

heartiest congratulations KT2013 :cheer2: :cheer2:



KT2013 said:


> Visa Granted ...yuppie
> 
> My best wishes for my fellows...
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing your experience and keeping everyone aware.


----------



## lachuupriya

Dear All,

This morning I received that loooong waited GOLDEN MAIL from CO and finally got.

*VISA GRANTED*

Thanks for all support given from this forum members really great helpful
Initially thought of having an agent processing my visa.

But after coming across this forum, I thought of doing it myself and it really yielded me very good result and a future waiting in Australia

Special thanks to Rocky, Mithu and Others.... :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:

See you all in Perth by next year June


----------



## smtouseef

KT2013 said:


> Visa Granted ...yuppie
> 
> My best wishes for my fellows...
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing your experience and keeping everyone aware.


Heartiest congratulations dear !!


----------



## Ani.pepe

zippy, baba , Tihor and Mitesh have any of you got grants???

Hope everyone gets their grants soon.


----------



## smtouseef

lachuupriya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This morning I received that loooong waited GOLDEN MAIL from CO and finally got.
> 
> VISA GRANTED
> 
> Thanks for all support given from this forum members really great helpful
> Initially thought of having an agent processing my visa.
> 
> But after coming across this forum, I thought of doing it myself and it really yielded me very good result and a future waiting in Australia
> 
> Special thanks to Rocky, Mithu and Others.... :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:
> 
> See you all in Perth by next year June


Congratulations dear !! Very nice decision of not going through agent !!


----------



## zippy24

KT2013 said:


> Visa Granted ...yuppie
> 
> My best wishes for my fellows...
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing your experience and keeping everyone aware.


Congrats mate.. Your CO belongs to which team mate?


----------



## zippy24

Ani.pepe said:


> zippy, baba , Tihor and Mitesh have any of you got grants???
> 
> Hope everyone gets their grants soon.


Nope ani.. Thanks for your wishes


----------



## praveenfire

KT2013 said:


> Visa Granted ...yuppie
> 
> My best wishes for my fellows...
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing your experience and keeping everyone aware.


Heartiest congratulations KT2013..


----------



## green_apple

zippy24 said:


> Nope ani.. Thanks for your wishes


Hi zippy, wish you get the grant soon!

Saw your signature, you got CO allocated after 11 days of lodging application?


----------



## zippy24

lachuupriya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This morning I received that loooong waited GOLDEN MAIL from CO and finally got.
> 
> *VISA GRANTED*
> 
> Thanks for all support given from this forum members really great helpful
> Initially thought of having an agent processing my visa.
> 
> But after coming across this forum, I thought of doing it myself and it really yielded me very good result and a future waiting in Australia
> 
> Special thanks to Rocky, Mithu and Others.... :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:
> 
> See you all in Perth by next year June


Congrats Lacuupriya.. Have a blast...


----------



## kmann

lachuupriya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This morning I received that loooong waited GOLDEN MAIL from CO and finally got.
> 
> *VISA GRANTED*
> 
> Thanks for all support given from this forum members really great helpful
> Initially thought of having an agent processing my visa.
> 
> But after coming across this forum, I thought of doing it myself and it really yielded me very good result and a future waiting in Australia
> 
> Special thanks to Rocky, Mithu and Others.... :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:
> 
> See you all in Perth by next year June


Many cngratssss and all the very best with all your future endeavors


----------



## zippy24

green_apple said:


> Hi zippy, wish you get the grant soon!
> 
> Saw your signature, you got CO allocated after 11 days of lodging application?


Its 41 days not 11 days.. updated the date..


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> Hope, Someday we will meet with the leadership of vijay24 in perth.


Sure! 

Let's party opcorn::hungry:


----------



## green_apple

lachuupriya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This morning I received that loooong waited GOLDEN MAIL from CO and finally got.
> 
> *VISA GRANTED*
> 
> Thanks for all support given from this forum members really great helpful
> Initially thought of having an agent processing my visa.
> 
> But after coming across this forum, I thought of doing it myself and it really yielded me very good result and a future waiting in Australia
> 
> Special thanks to Rocky, Mithu and Others.... :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:
> 
> See you all in Perth by next year June


Congratulations lachuupriya!!! It's time for party


----------



## tihor

Ani.pepe said:


> zippy, baba , Tihor and Mitesh have any of you got grants???
> 
> Hope everyone gets their grants soon.


Nope Ani.. I am still playing waiting game ..


----------



## WizzyWizz

lachuupriya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This morning I received that loooong waited GOLDEN MAIL from CO and finally got.
> 
> *VISA GRANTED*
> 
> Thanks for all support given from this forum members really great helpful
> Initially thought of having an agent processing my visa.
> 
> But after coming across this forum, I thought of doing it myself and it really yielded me very good result and a future waiting in Australia
> 
> Special thanks to Rocky, Mithu and Others.... :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:
> 
> See you all in Perth by next year June



Congrats in your visa grant!!!


----------



## baba18

Ani.pepe said:


> zippy, baba , Tihor and Mitesh have any of you got grants???
> 
> Hope everyone gets their grants soon.


Not yet expecting in next 10 days:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manubadboy

lachuupriya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This morning I received that loooong waited GOLDEN MAIL from CO and finally got.
> 
> VISA GRANTED
> 
> Thanks for all support given from this forum members really great helpful
> Initially thought of having an agent processing my visa.
> 
> But after coming across this forum, I thought of doing it myself and it really yielded me very good result and a future waiting in Australia
> 
> Special thanks to Rocky, Mithu and Others.... :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:
> 
> See you all in Perth by next year June


Congrats mate.. All the best..

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## abhaytomar

ariyawansha81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Definitely tomorrow will be our day.... most a waited peoples... be ready for celebration guys …


Hi,

Any update in your application?

My team is also Team 8 and as my CO requested few documents on 10th Sep 2013, I uploaded all the documents by 18 Sep 2013 and waiting for the response.


----------



## seanbp

lachuupriya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This morning I received that loooong waited GOLDEN MAIL from CO and finally got.
> 
> *VISA GRANTED*
> 
> Thanks for all support given from this forum members really great helpful
> Initially thought of having an agent processing my visa.
> 
> But after coming across this forum, I thought of doing it myself and it really yielded me very good result and a future waiting in Australia
> 
> Special thanks to Rocky, Mithu and Others.... :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:
> 
> See you all in Perth by next year June


Congrats..


----------



## thanich

Congrats to KT2013


----------



## Ben 10

lachuupriya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This morning I received that loooong waited GOLDEN MAIL from CO and finally got.
> 
> *VISA GRANTED*
> 
> Thanks for all support given from this forum members really great helpful
> Initially thought of having an agent processing my visa.
> 
> But after coming across this forum, I thought of doing it myself and it really yielded me very good result and a future waiting in Australia
> 
> Special thanks to Rocky, Mithu and Others.... :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:
> 
> See you all in Perth by next year June


Congrats and the Best Wishes for your Future ..


----------



## sandhuaman

lachuupriya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This morning I received that loooong waited GOLDEN MAIL from CO and finally got.
> 
> *VISA GRANTED*
> 
> Thanks for all support given from this forum members really great helpful
> Initially thought of having an agent processing my visa.
> 
> But after coming across this forum, I thought of doing it myself and it really yielded me very good result and a future waiting in Australia
> 
> Special thanks to Rocky, Mithu and Others.... :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:
> 
> See you all in Perth by next year June



congrats lachupriya:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Ani.pepe

Where is rocky???? gayab


----------



## rahu

YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:

waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar 




---


----------



## sandhuaman

KT2013 said:


> Visa Granted ...yuppie
> 
> My best wishes for my fellows...
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing your experience and keeping everyone aware.


congrats KT2013lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## manubadboy

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> 
> ---


Hey rahu.. I hope you got the golden mail.. ;-)
Congratulations my friend and all the best..

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## ariyawansha81

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> 
> ---


Congrats and wish you good luck for your future .... opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## manubadboy

Ani.pepe said:


> Where is rocky???? gayab


Hey Ani.. Rocky is gayab since the day he got the grant ;-)
Now he just logs in after a few days 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> Shyam dude.. Congratulations.. Its party time now.. Really happy for you.my friend..
> Ruchkal get ready my friend.. Your time is gonna come soon too..get all ur docs ready.. :-D


Thanks loadzz my dear friend Manubadboy.... I have to do medical and upload PCC.. I am eagerly waiting for a sweet email from CO:typing:

You will get a direct grant soon dear friend...


----------



## sandhuaman

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


congrats RAHU:rockon::rockon::rockon::


----------



## ruchkal

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


Wow Congratulations... :cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2:

All the very best for your big move and future.....


----------



## seanbp

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


Congrats


----------



## sahil772

Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....


Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....

Here r my timelines....

IELTS - 09 March, 2013
IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013 
Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013

All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get grant soon.......

Thanks everyone again........


----------



## sahil772

Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....


Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....

Here r my timelines....

IELTS - 09 March, 2013
IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013 
Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013

All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get grant soon.......

Thanks everyone again........


----------



## sandhuaman

sahil772 said:


> Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....
> 
> Here r my timelines....
> 
> IELTS - 09 March, 2013
> IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013
> Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
> Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
> PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
> PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
> SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
> SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
> 190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
> VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013
> 
> All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get grant soon.......
> 
> Thanks everyone again........


congrats sahil:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## drshk

thats amazing, you have got it within 6 weeks...many congrats :clap2: :clap2:



sahil772 said:


> Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....
> 
> Here r my timelines....
> 
> IELTS - 09 March, 2013
> IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013
> Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
> Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
> PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
> PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
> SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
> SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
> 190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
> VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013
> 
> All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get grant soon.......
> 
> Thanks everyone again........


----------



## sre375

balajism said:


> OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG YES YES YES!!!! FINALLY!!!
> 
> That much awaited email arrived 5:12AM this morning! The BEST morning ever! YAY!
> Still pinching myself, rechecking my email a million times and checking the visa page multiple times to make sure I've REALLY been granted a visa!!
> 
> IT'S TRUE!!!!!! I HAVE MY 189 VISA GRANT YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYYAY!!!!!!!
> 
> A million thanks to all the hardy and hearty folks and souls on here who've helped me and given me strength to survive this process! All of your grants are waiting and around the corner - take heart!
> 
> Still pinching myself!
> 
> Details as usual - no CO contact, grant from T34 Brisbane (god bless them!)
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :evil: :evil: :flypig:


I told you buddy it was just around the corner. Now go do yourself a favour and get drunk


----------



## Sinchan

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Sinchan,
> 
> Thanks for ur input
> I got my HAP ID by completing the health requirement link on the Application page.
> So now I have my HAP and ofcourse the TRN.
> Hope things go well with Med,
> Thanks again
> Regards


Don't forget take with you the e-referral letters and duly filled up & signed Form 26 & 160 while going for check up.

Sinchan


----------



## Sinchan

BrightSun6582 said:


> @Rupa,
> 
> Wt is HAP ID? am already done with PCC and submitted visa application on 9/5. Obviously no CO yet, Can I proceed for Meds?
> 
> thanks in adv,
> /R


Since you have already got your PCC done I would suggest you to go ahead with the meds as well to cut short time. This will expedite your process.

Sinchan


----------



## Birender

Rupa Pankaj said:


> I think that should not create any problem for you.
> 
> Best is to stop worrying and call the Hospital guys and clarify things. It is not as messed up as u r imagining
> 
> I too got clarity on this only today when I spoke to them.
> 
> Regards


hi,

I just had a word with DIAC people. There was a lovely lady who said there is no problem and i can update that HAP ID with my application and she will be more than happy to update the same for me.

A good news to start the day


----------



## Birender

Colombo said:


> Merry X mass...


hi,

I just had a word with DIAC people. There was a lovely lady who said there is no problem and i can update that HAP ID with my application and she will be more than happy to update the same for me.

A good news to start the day


----------



## Birender

sahil772 said:


> Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....
> 
> Here r my timelines....
> 
> IELTS - 09 March, 2013
> IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013
> Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
> Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
> PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
> PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
> SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
> SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
> 190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
> VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013
> 
> All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get grant soon.......
> 
> Thanks everyone again........


Congratulations


----------



## manubadboy

sahil772 said:


> Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....
> 
> Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....
> 
> Here r my timelines....
> 
> IELTS - 09 March, 2013
> IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013
> Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
> Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
> PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
> PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
> SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
> SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
> 190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
> VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013
> 
> All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get grant soon.......
> 
> Thanks everyone again........


Hey Sahil... Loads of congratulations my friend.. Really really happy for you.. All the very best.. Have a big party today :-D

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Thanks loadzz my dear friend Manubadboy.... I have to do medical and upload PCC.. I am eagerly waiting for a sweet email from CO:typing:
> 
> You will get a direct grant soon dear friend...


Thanks ruchkal.. All the best my mate.. 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## amitso

abhaytomar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any update in your application?
> 
> My team is also Team 8 and as my CO requested few documents on 10th Sep 2013, I uploaded all the documents by 18 Sep 2013 and waiting for the response.


What is your CO initials? I too uploaded the docs on 18th & 27th, no reply from CO.


----------



## amitso

muralimailbox said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> It would be better to communicate for confirming the documents received. What did DIAC inform you about the documents.
> 
> if you got the confirmation from DIAC that the docs are received then its better to wait and see. If not try reaching out to your CO for the confirmation.
> 
> Regards,
> Murali


Thanks,

I called DIAC and they said the documents are received. I tried calling CO's direct number but no one is picking up the phone. Shall I direct call CO again?


----------



## amitso

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


Congratulations..!! which team your CO was from?


----------



## ariyawansha81

abhaytomar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any update in your application?
> 
> My team is also Team 8 and as my CO requested few documents on 10th Sep 2013, I uploaded all the documents by 18 Sep 2013 and waiting for the response.



No any update, requested status update email through agent... no response.....
:spider::spider::spider::spider:


----------



## green_apple

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> 
> 
> ---


Congratulations rahu!!! All the best for your future!!!


----------



## Raveen

Anbody got grant from 05-Aug invitation round??


----------



## kmann

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


Congratzzz Rahu and best wishes :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## DesiTadka

Those who received Grants..congratulations... Now a question for the lucky fellows... 

When visa is granted, do you get email correspondence first or you see the approval on the ecom.immi.gov.au after log in ? ....


----------



## kmann

sahil772 said:


> Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....
> 
> Here r my timelines....
> 
> IELTS - 09 March, 2013
> IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013
> Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
> Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
> PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
> PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
> SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
> SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
> 190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
> VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013
> 
> All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get grant soon.......
> 
> Thanks everyone again........


Many cngratzzz Sahil :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: All the best for ur journey ahead


----------



## green_apple

sahil772 said:


> Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....
> 
> Here r my timelines....
> 
> IELTS - 09 March, 2013
> IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013
> Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
> Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
> PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
> PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
> SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
> SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
> 190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
> VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013
> 
> All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get grant soon.......
> 
> Thanks everyone again........


Congrats Sahil!!! You get grant very fast eace: :cheer2:


----------



## 0z_dream

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


COngrats rahu, :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## kmann

DesiTadka said:


> Those who received Grants..congratulations... Now a question for the lucky fellows...
> 
> When visa is granted, do you get email correspondence first or you see the approval on the ecom.immi.gov.au after log in ? ....


I guess they get mail first.....From mail only they get to know that they have got Grant


----------



## foaz144

my CO asked me to reduce test score point from 70 to 60 as, in VETASSESS they didnt assessed my 9 years of experince, instead they only assessed work experince in last 5 years, and the VETSASSES explanation on this is " we do not assess more then 5 years of experince for skill assessment".


----------



## green_apple

Hi guys, anyone got CO allocated yet..


----------



## foaz144

my CO asked me to reduce test score point from 70 to 60 as, in VETASSESS they didnt assessed my 9 years of experince, instead they only assessed work experince in last 5 years, and the VETSASSES explanation on this is " we do not assess more then 5 years of experince for skill assessment".


----------



## chargoesabroad

Hi all

I also got grant today for myself, partner and child.

Thanks all for keeping me sane during the wait!

I have been very lucky though as I only started the whole process end of May, so from start to finish its taken me less than 5 months (skill assessment all the way through to visa grant).

I will update spreadsheet with full journey shortly.


----------



## chargoesabroad

Hi all

I also got grant today for myself, partner and child.

Thanks all for keeping me sane during the wait!

I have been very lucky though as I only started the whole process end of May, so from start to finish its taken me less than 5 months (skill assessment all the way through to visa grant).

I will update spreadsheet with full journey shortly.


----------



## ariyawansha81

Does anyone get updates from Team 8..... don't know what happen to team 8 ... oh team 8 please help us.... can't wait no more......


----------



## Birender

chargoesabroad said:


> Hi all
> 
> I also got grant today for myself, partner and child.
> 
> Thanks all for keeping me sane during the wait!
> 
> I have been very lucky though as I only started the whole process end of May, so from start to finish its taken me less than 5 months (skill assessment all the way through to visa grant).
> 
> I will update spreadsheet with full journey shortly.


nice.... please share your occupation


----------



## sunildesaraju

congrats chargoesabroad


----------



## ssyap

Any 3rd week of August 189 applicants got granted?


----------



## chargoesabroad

Birender said:


> nice.... please share your occupation


Sports centre manager. Will add to spreadsheet when I have a second


----------



## ruchkal

green_apple said:


> Hi guys, anyone got CO allocated yet..


I lodged on 5th September and still waiting for CO....

A guy who lodged on 30th August has got a direct grant today. They are gradually moving towards September.. Lets wait till the time is right for us buddy....:flypig::flypig:


----------



## Birender

ssyap said:


> Any 3rd week of August 189 applicants got granted?


a friend of mine, 189, offshore, applied on 16th aug, no CO or team assigned.


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> I lodged on 5th September and still waiting for CO....
> 
> A guy who lodged on 30th August has got a direct grant today. They are gradually moving towards September.. Lets wait till the time is right for us buddy....:flypig::flypig:


Very soon my friend.. Very soon.. Stay positive and stay strong 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

chargoesabroad said:


> Hi all
> 
> I also got grant today for myself, partner and child.
> 
> Thanks all for keeping me sane during the wait!
> 
> I have been very lucky though as I only started the whole process end of May, so from start to finish its taken me less than 5 months (skill assessment all the way through to visa grant).
> 
> I will update spreadsheet with full journey shortly.


Hi Chargoesabroad.. Congratulations and all the very best..

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## Heemu

How long it will take to assign CO? I lodged my Visa Application on 30.08.2013. Till now no CO is assigned


----------



## sylvia_australia

i got positive point test for experience from vetassess for full duration (april2008 to august 2013).

now i think i can have 10 points for the experience.


----------



## manubadboy

Heemu said:


> How long it will take to assign CO? I lodged my Visa Application on 30.08.2013. Till now no CO is assigned


Hi Heemu, if you hace frontloaded all the docs then just wait.my friend you might get a direct grant..

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## byteDbullet

Hi Guys,

I am a newbee and would like to ask if any of you guys know how long does it take for a case officer response or a visa to be granted after submission of form1022. 
We have completed all the docs and medicals but my wife just gave birth and we included our new baby that is why we needed to submit the form 1022. 

appreciate!

best


----------



## bhanu.it2002

I lodged on August 16 and haven't yet heard from them. As i have front loaded all docs, hoping for a direct grant in next few weeks.



ssyap said:


> Any 3rd week of August 189 applicants got granted?


----------



## surinsin

amitkalra18 said:


> Hey Kmann,
> Just a small question on your comment as I am also on the same boat applying with 65 point (including 10 points for old acs format). Let's assume if CO decides to deduct the experience and make it 60 points. In that case, do we need to update the EOI again and wait for the invite again and reapply evisa. Or he'll simply do some updation and the procedure will be moved forward?


Hi Amit,

In case after deduction points come to 60 then your CO will ask your consent to rectify the 65 points claimed in EOI which she will do herself. you dont need to do anything except sending her an email to rectify the score.

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## Heemu

manubadboy said:


> Hi Heemu, if you hace frontloaded all the docs then just wait.my friend you might get a direct grant..
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


Thanks for your reply. I've already uploaded all docs except PCC & Meds. So, I am expecting communication from CO for those docs.


----------



## Firetoy

Wowww, congrats to KT, chargoesabroad and sahil! 3 grants, not bad!!!


----------



## ashish0401

iamafreak said:


> Ashish,
> 
> you will be contacted by CO only if some documents are missing. Its better to call them ask the status. They will let you know whether a CO has already been assigned. I think it will already be assigned for you.


Hey Freak,

i called them today and they said CO is assignedd on 9th Oct i.e today but in the excitment I forgot to ask the details about my CO :mad2:


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## surinsin

Anyone aware of the thread similar to this for the PR holders and ready to migrate or job assistance.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## manubadboy

Heemu said:


> Thanks for your reply. I've already uploaded all docs except PCC & Meds. So, I am expecting communication from CO for those docs.


You should expect the mail pretty soon now.. 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## kmann

chargoesabroad said:


> Hi all
> 
> I also got grant today for myself, partner and child.
> 
> Thanks all for keeping me sane during the wait!
> 
> I have been very lucky though as I only started the whole process end of May, so from start to finish its taken me less than 5 months (skill assessment all the way through to visa grant).
> 
> I will update spreadsheet with full journey shortly.


cngratzzz and all the best :amen::amen::amen:


----------



## kmann

byteDbullet said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a newbee and would like to ask if any of you guys know how long does it take for a case officer response or a visa to be granted after submission of form1022.
> We have completed all the docs and medicals but my wife just gave birth and we included our new baby that is why we needed to submit the form 1022.
> 
> appreciate!
> 
> best


when did you lodge ur VISA application ??


----------



## ashish0401

KT2013 said:


> Visa Granted ...yuppie
> 
> My best wishes for my fellows...
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing your experience and keeping everyone aware.


Congrates bro


----------



## ashish0401

sahil772 said:


> Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....
> 
> Here r my timelines....
> 
> IELTS - 09 March, 2013
> IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013
> Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
> Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
> PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
> PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
> SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
> SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
> 190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
> VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013
> 
> All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get grant soon.......
> 
> Thanks everyone again........


Congrates Bro.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

chargoesabroad said:


> Hi all
> 
> I also got grant today for myself, partner and child.
> 
> Thanks all for keeping me sane during the wait!
> 
> I have been very lucky though as I only started the whole process end of May, so from start to finish its taken me less than 5 months (skill assessment all the way through to visa grant).
> 
> I will update spreadsheet with full journey shortly.


Congrates dude.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

Firetoy said:


> Wowww, congrats to KT, chargoesabroad and sahil! 3 grants, not bad!!!


Hey Firetoy,

I called up DIAC today and I got to know that today CO is being assigned to me today ( 9th Oct )
In the excitement I forgot to ask the details about my CO .
Your prediction about me went fine ... Good one.
I will let you guys know when CO contact me for any docs what so ever.
By the way I applied 189 (Offshore) on Aug 10th. So this will give some fair idea now CO is getting assigned for 2nd week of applicants.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Maria_Sal

ashish0401 said:


> Hey Freak,
> 
> i called them today and they said CO is assignedd on 9th Oct i.e today but in the excitment I forgot to ask the details about my CO :mad2:
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


woww cool...congrats...so now u should be waiting and praying for the golden mail from ttoday....

this means tht i have to wait for a week or so for my allocation of CO...


Best of luck dear ...


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> Very soon my friend.. Very soon.. Stay positive and stay strong
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


Dear manu,

Thanks a lot for always cheering me up buddy. :hail::humble:.. Your words always heal me... We should definitely meet in Oz my good friend...:amen:opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## ashish0401

Wow,

I just saw that spreadsheet is been updated for me already.
Who is that generous person ?

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Birender

ashish0401 said:


> Hey Freak,
> 
> i called them today and they said CO is assignedd on 9th Oct i.e today but in the excitment I forgot to ask the details about my CO :mad2:
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


congrats. BEst of luck..


----------



## WizzyWizz

foaz144 said:


> my CO asked me to reduce test score point from 70 to 60 as, in VETASSESS they didnt assessed my 9 years of experince, instead they only assessed work experince in last 5 years, and the VETSASSES explanation on this is " we do not assess more then 5 years of experince for skill assessment".


Did you apply for point test advice? initially vetassess will just assess you based on the minimum requirement for your occupation. I believe you should still be able to claim for the other occupation as long as you have a supporting document like employment cert, tax form and payslip.

Hope everything will turn well.


----------



## byteDbullet

kmann said:


> when did you lodge ur VISA application ??


thanks for the response kmann.. its 24th June 2013, but since my wife is pregnant We waited for her to deliver the baby after that we completed and submitted all our medicals 11th sep.


----------



## ashish0401

Maria_Sal said:


> woww cool...congrats...so now u should be waiting and praying for the golden mail from ttoday....
> 
> this means tht i have to wait for a week or so for my allocation of CO...
> 
> 
> Best of luck dear ...


Thanks Maria,

I hope so that he/she will contact me soon for PCC.
I kept it intentionally with me .
Do you guys think I should call them once more and ask them the details of my CO.
I think I can wait for some time before I call them. What you guys say ?

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

Birender said:


> congrats. BEst of luck..


Thanks Birender,

I suggest you to wait till next weekend before you expect anything from DIAC.
Thats my prediction.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## niravchaku

Hi,

I got invitation on 15-July, Applied on 26-July and so far not heard anything from them. Not sure if the CO is assigned or not. Any other way to know apart from calling them if the CO is assigned or not or the progress of my application?

I have loaded all the required docs upfront including PCC and Meds


----------



## srikar

chargoesabroad said:


> Hi all
> 
> I also got grant today for myself, partner and child.
> 
> Thanks all for keeping me sane during the wait!
> 
> I have been very lucky though as I only started the whole process end of May, so from start to finish its taken me less than 5 months (skill assessment all the way through to visa grant).
> 
> I will update spreadsheet with full journey shortly.


Congrats char!! now char is going abroad


----------



## ashish0401

niravchaku said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invitation on 15-July, Applied on 26-July and so far not heard anything from them. Not sure if the CO is assigned or not. Any other way to know apart from calling them if the CO is assigned or not or the progress of my application?
> 
> I have loaded all the required docs upfront including PCC and Meds


No Nirav,

I am afraid calling Adelaide office ( DIAC) is the only way to find the current status of your application.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## 0z_dream

surinsin said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> In case after deduction points come to 60 then your CO will ask your consent to rectify the 65 points claimed in EOI which she will do herself. you dont need to do anything except sending her an email to rectify the score.
> 
> Cheers,
> Suri.


Now here is my another doubt, if CO reduce mine to 60 from 65, then i need to wait again for EOI invitation as my existing invitation is for 65 (correct according to my OLD ACS)


----------



## Firetoy

ashish0401 said:


> Wow,
> 
> I just saw that spreadsheet is been updated for me already.
> Who is that generous person ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


MY FAULT.....


----------



## niravchaku

ashish0401 said:


> No Nirav,
> 
> I am afraid calling Adelaide office ( DIAC) is the only way to find the current status of your application.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Then I guess I have to call them tomorrow on +61 1300 364 613.

Lets see.


----------



## leonine4eva

drshk said:


> I think 'M' stands for Mandatory, not Met


Iam a bit confused too..... a few posts on the forum say 'Mandatory'... while a few others said 'Met'...... then finally I decided to google and found this link which also said 'Met' .... Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Sinchan said:


> Don't forget take with you the e-referral letters and duly filled up & signed Form 26 & 160 while going for check up.
> 
> Sinchan



 Thanks a lot Sinchan.. Have all the documents ready with me.
How long do the med guys take to update the medical details onto our application?

Regards
Rupa


----------



## premchandjaladi

lachuupriya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This morning I received that loooong waited GOLDEN MAIL from CO and finally got.
> 
> *VISA GRANTED*
> 
> Thanks for all support given from this forum members really great helpful
> Initially thought of having an agent processing my visa.
> 
> But after coming across this forum, I thought of doing it myself and it really yielded me very good result and a future waiting in Australia
> 
> Special thanks to Rocky, Mithu and Others.... :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:
> 
> See you all in Perth by next year June


Congrats lachuupriya lane:arty::lane


----------



## ashish0401

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Thanks a lot Sinchan.. Have all the documents ready with me.
> How long do the med guys take to update the medical details onto our application?
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


Hi Rupa,

You dont need form 26 and 160 as long as you are going eMeds Clinics.
These forms are only needed if the clinic is not eMed clinic.
Hope I am clear to you.
As I see you are from bangalore both the clinics mentioned in bangalore ( Fortis and other one ) are eMeds So you dont need anything.
Trust I am senior in this behalf for you 

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## premchandjaladi

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


congrats rahu
party time arty:arty:lane:


----------



## premchandjaladi

sahil772 said:


> Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....
> 
> Here r my timelines....
> 
> IELTS - 09 March, 2013
> IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013
> Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
> Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
> PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
> PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
> SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
> SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
> 190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
> VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013
> 
> All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get grant soon.......
> 
> Thanks everyone again........


Congrats Sahil 
is it onshore / offshore

lane:arty:arty:lane:


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Rupa,
> 
> You dont need form 26 and 160 as long as you are going eMeds Clinics.
> These forms are only needed if the clinic is not eMed clinic.
> Hope I am clear to you.
> As I see you are from bangalore both the clinics mentioned in bangalore ( Fortis and other one ) are eMeds So you dont need anything.
> Trust I am senior in this behalf for you
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


thanks much senior 
Your inputs are welcome. I actually called fortis for appointment and they asked me to get form 26 and 160. So to be on safe side m taking a copy of it. Form 26 hardly took a couple of mins to fill and form 160 need not be filled at all  so it was easy

Regards


----------



## premchandjaladi

chargoesabroad said:


> Hi all
> 
> I also got grant today for myself, partner and child.
> 
> Thanks all for keeping me sane during the wait!
> 
> I have been very lucky though as I only started the whole process end of May, so from start to finish its taken me less than 5 months (skill assessment all the way through to visa grant).
> 
> I will update spreadsheet with full journey shortly.


*Congrats Chargoesabroad*

lane:arty:arty:lane:


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

sylvia_australia said:


> i got positive point test for experience from vetassess for full duration (april2008 to august 2013).
> 
> now i think i can have 10 points for the experience.


hi sylvia,

How long does PTA took and is there any way to track online status.....

I have also applied for PTA for my experience and qualification.

Kindly help???????


----------



## manojpluz

*Got my Grant*

Dear Friends,,


By God's grace, I got my Golden Grant today...
:xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:

Thanks to all forum friends, gave me a wonderful support through out my journey.

All the best, who are wiaitng for the grant. it will come soon to you!!!!!!!:amen:


----------



## manojpluz

*Got Grant*

Dear Friends,,


By God's grace, I got my Golden Grant today...
:xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:

Thanks to all forum friends, gave me a wonderful support through out my journey.

All the best, who are wiaitng for the grant. it will come soon to you!!!!!!!:amen:


----------



## AM

Congrats to those who got grant today


----------



## manubadboy

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,,
> 
> By God's grace, I got my Golden Grant today...
> :xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:
> 
> Thanks to all forum friends, gave me a wonderful support through out my journey.
> 
> All the best, who are wiaitng for the grant. it will come soon to you!!!!!!!:amen:


Congrats manoj.. All the best my friend..
Can you please update ur timeline for our reference? 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## Birender

ashish0401 said:


> Thanks Birender,
> 
> I suggest you to wait till next weekend before you expect anything from DIAC.
> Thats my prediction.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Yup.. even i am expecting the same.


----------



## sahil772

Thanks everyone.....Fyi....I m offshore.....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## premchandjaladi

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,,
> 
> 
> By God's grace, I got my Golden Grant today...
> :xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:
> 
> Thanks to all forum friends, gave me a wonderful support through out my journey.
> 
> All the best, who are wiaitng for the grant. it will come soon to you!!!!!!!:amen:


congrats Manoj

Can you please add your timeline please


----------



## sahil772

ambproject said:


> Great Sahil are you onshore applicant amazing


Thanx. ....I m offshore mate

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## rahu

amitso said:


> Congratulations..!! which team your CO was from?


CO SW, From T4 
(also mentioned in my signature)
cheers



-


----------



## ashish0401

Rupa Pankaj said:


> thanks much senior
> Your inputs are welcome. I actually called fortis for appointment and they asked me to get form 26 and 160. So to be on safe side m taking a copy of it. Form 26 hardly took a couple of mins to fill and form 160 need not be filled at all  so it was easy
> 
> Regards


Ya actually it did happen with me.
The operator you tells you for docs are not from Immigration desk and once you go there the lady will tell you its not required.
you can do one thing call fortis again and tell them to connect to immigration desk .
once they connect you to immigration the lady will tell you they dont need this.
Anyways you get them along.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## AM

People applied after 29 Aug, who got diff teams got direct grants. We are the poor souls who are waiting for just an email.


----------



## vaibhavtolani

*Application Date 27 August 2013*

BCC2013/1335915 - EGO3HDJ4WV - TOLANI, Vaibhav

I had applied on 27th Aug 2013 and then had submitted all the attested documents within a week's time.

Today is 9-Oct-13 and more than 5 weeks and I still have not been assigned a Case Officer.

What can be the possible reasons for this delay ?

Should me and my spouse go for Health Examinations without my Case Officer's consent ?

Awaiting your valuable response.

Thanks,
Vaibhav


----------



## ashish0401

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,,
> 
> 
> By God's grace, I got my Golden Grant today...
> :xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:
> 
> Thanks to all forum friends, gave me a wonderful support through out my journey.
> 
> All the best, who are wiaitng for the grant. it will come soon to you!!!!!!!:amen:


Congrates dude,

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,,
> 
> 
> By God's grace, I got my Golden Grant today...
> :xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:
> 
> Thanks to all forum friends, gave me a wonderful support through out my journey.
> 
> All the best, who are wiaitng for the grant. it will come soon to you!!!!!!!:amen:


Can u update the signature please.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## sahil772

Thanx everyone. Also special thanks to Mithu, Ashish, Rocky, Tanbd, Firetoy, Shel, Raj, and many others who have supported me all this while....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## srikar

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,,
> 
> 
> By God's grace, I got my Golden Grant today...
> :xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:
> 
> Thanks to all forum friends, gave me a wonderful support through out my journey.
> 
> All the best, who are wiaitng for the grant. it will come soon to you!!!!!!!:amen:


Congrats Manoj!! All the best for your future.
Please update your signature and excel sheet


----------



## Birender

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,,
> 
> 
> By God's grace, I got my Golden Grant today...
> :xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:
> 
> Thanks to all forum friends, gave me a wonderful support through out my journey.
> 
> All the best, who are wiaitng for the grant. it will come soon to you!!!!!!!:amen:


congratulations  and best of luck for your future. 

please share your occupation and total point score.


----------



## ashish0401

sahil772 said:


> Thanx everyone. Also special thanks to Mithu, Ashish, Rocky, Tanbd, Firetoy, Shel, Raj, and many others who have supported me all this while....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Cheers bro.

All the best. Enjoy your journey and all the best.
Don't abandon us on this forum.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## premchandjaladi

vaibhavtolani said:


> BCC2013/1335915 - EGO3HDJ4WV - TOLANI, Vaibhav
> 
> I had applied on 27th Aug 2013 and then had submitted all the attested documents within a week's time.
> 
> Today is 9-Oct-13 and more than 5 weeks and I still have not been assigned a Case Officer.
> 
> What can be the possible reasons for this delay ?
> 
> Should me and my spouse go for Health Examinations without my Case Officer's consent ?
> 
> Awaiting your valuable response.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vaibhav


Please dont wait fro CO consent it is advised for 190 visa holders to go for medicals before co is assigned

Please do it ASAP or else CO consent will further delay your grant decision.


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

ashish0401 said:


> Ya actually it did happen with me.
> The operator you tells you for docs are not from Immigration desk and once you go there the lady will tell you its not required.
> you can do one thing call fortis again and tell them to connect to immigration desk .
> once they connect you to immigration the lady will tell you they dont need this.
> Anyways you get them along.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Thanks ashish,

But I thought there is no harm in carrying few docs.. it will atleast rule out any confusions later.. 

Regards


----------



## leonine4eva

drshk said:


> Hi Colombo, everyone who has till date dealt with or are dealing with team 8 say that they are very slow in processing. You are the first person to say something positive, please share your experience with the team and give us a ray of hope


Hi Colombo!

Please tell us your experience of the team. Can't wait to hear wat U might say 

Thanks,
Shilpa


----------



## stevenmilton

Hi All, its been a long time since i came on to the forum. I had logged my application with DIAC on 24th Apr 2013...i waited too long ...only later to find that a CO had been assigned for me in the month of May itself. My COX initials are AM/BH from team 34 brisbane. They contacted me in the last week of sept2013 and advised to upload pcc and medicals.. which i did promptly...waiting still for the golden letter. In the DIAC website it says "no further medicals are required for these applicants".... so hoping that this means i should get the letter soon....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## muralimailbox

lachuupriya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This morning I received that loooong waited GOLDEN MAIL from CO and finally got.
> 
> *VISA GRANTED*
> 
> Thanks for all support given from this forum members really great helpful
> Initially thought of having an agent processing my visa.
> 
> But after coming across this forum, I thought of doing it myself and it really yielded me very good result and a future waiting in Australia
> 
> Special thanks to Rocky, Mithu and Others.... :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:
> 
> See you all in Perth by next year June


Congrats Priya....


----------



## Firetoy

It is too early chembata. Look at the spreadsheet when your CO could be allocated!
Did you lodge the 20th or the 22nd of August?




Chembata said:


> Just spoke to DIAC and they said no CO assigned for me yet. According to them, standard time for assigning a CO is 8 weeks. So I assume I should have a CO assigned by next week...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> ~~~


----------



## leonine4eva

johnson77 said:


> Thanks smtouseef, I got it from Police Commissioner Office for 6 years. may be i should apply once again


Hi Johnson,

For your PCC U not necessarily have to get an appointment online. Just walk-in to the PSK anytime between 9 to 11 (I think) and you should have it on the same day. I went to the Marathahalli PSK and got it in a few hours.

Thanks,
Shilpa


----------



## muralimailbox

amitso said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I called DIAC and they said the documents are received. I tried calling CO's direct number but no one is picking up the phone. Shall I direct call CO again?


I think its better to wait for some more time...


----------



## ashish0401

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Thanks ashish,
> 
> But I thought there is no harm in carrying few docs.. it will atleast rule out any confusions later..
> 
> Regards


Ya i too suggest the same, 


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## vaibhavtolani

"Auslover" can you please grant me access to the GSM 190 progress excel sheet !

Thanks in advance.
Vaibhav


----------



## leonine4eva

aravindhmohan said:


> People applied after 29 Aug, who got diff teams got direct grants. We are the poor souls who are waiting for just an email.


There was one guy (Colombo) who thought Team 8 was 'osum' on thread "Aug 2013 189 & 190 visa applicants". Eager to know his experience!


----------



## stevenmilton

511112 | IELTS: 6.5 | EOI & WA SS: 28 mar | Visa lodged (190): 24 -apr | CO: May | PCC: 28 Sep | Medicals: 30 Sep | Grant: ? (My TIMELINE)


----------



## muralimailbox

I noticed that there are lot of grants today on other threads which is good hope someone on this thread also gets a grant which gives all of us a lot of hope.....


----------



## ramanj

stevenmilton said:


> Hi All, its been a long time since i came on to the forum. I had logged my application with DIAC on 24th Apr 2013...i waited too long ...only later to find that a CO had been assigned for me in the month of May itself. My COX initials are AM/BH from team 34 brisbane. They contacted me in the last week of sept2013 and advised to upload pcc and medicals.. which i did promptly...waiting still for the golden letter. In the DIAC website it says "no further medicals are required for these applicants".... so hoping that this means i should get the letter soon....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Didnt you try to call DIAC all this time just to know if CO is been allocated or not? I think team 34 is damn slow. I am too frustrated. How much more time do they need to assess a straight forward.


----------



## ramanj

Experts pls suggest, how frequently should I email my CO for the application status update?


----------



## seanbp

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,,
> 
> 
> By God's grace, I got my Golden Grant today...
> :xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:
> 
> Thanks to all forum friends, gave me a wonderful support through out my journey.
> 
> All the best, who are wiaitng for the grant. it will come soon to you!!!!!!!:amen:


Congrats. Please add your timelines


----------



## crestline

Congrats to KT2013 and sahil772!!!

We will get our grants very soon and the waiting game will be over!!!


----------



## kmann

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,,
> 
> 
> By God's grace, I got my Golden Grant today...
> :xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:
> 
> Thanks to all forum friends, gave me a wonderful support through out my journey.
> 
> All the best, who are wiaitng for the grant. it will come soon to you!!!!!!!:amen:


congratzzzz Manoj :amen::amen::amen: Pls update your signature with timelines


----------



## Stargaze

Congrats...


----------



## seanbp

vaibhavtolani said:


> BCC2013/1335915 - EGO3HDJ4WV - TOLANI, Vaibhav
> 
> I had applied on 27th Aug 2013 and then had submitted all the attested documents within a week's time.
> 
> Today is 9-Oct-13 and more than 5 weeks and I still have not been assigned a Case Officer.
> 
> What can be the possible reasons for this delay ?
> 
> Should me and my spouse go for Health Examinations without my Case Officer's consent ?
> 
> Awaiting your valuable response.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vaibhav


Hi Vaibhav. Yes it may still take some more time. average wait time is between 5-8 weeks. Yes you can proceed with medicals and PCC prior to be assigned CO as most seniors recommend that.


----------



## kmann

byteDbullet said:


> thanks for the response kmann.. its 24th June 2013, but since my wife is pregnant We waited for her to deliver the baby after that we completed and submitted all our medicals 11th sep.


Did u try mailing your CO for status update ??


----------



## stevenmilton

Initially I contacted them in June and July when both times the person informed that we should wait and that the case officer will write/contact us soon...then it Aug when we called...they informed that case officer was already assigned in May...yeah... i know it is frustrating the wait just seems even longer when everything is said and done... no more forms...no more uploads....JUST LONG WAIT.


----------



## Software_Engg

*Medical & PCC*

I am new to this Forum. I have lodged my e-Visa through an agent on 22nd Aug 2013. I haven't got a CO yet.

Can I go for my medicals, provided that I have not paid visa fee for my dependants(husband & daughter) yet. How can I get their HAP ID??? Any suggestions pls.


----------



## byteDbullet

kmann said:


> Did u try mailing your CO for status update ??


Actually I applied thru agency.. and our agent did not want us to communicate with the CO. I am worried that my agent will overlook my application since they are quite busy now and I already paid in full. I know we have the right to follow up to our agent, just want to know if some of you guys have experience like mine. By the way good luck to all of us! hope we get all our grants soon!


----------



## mithu93ku

lachuupriya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This morning I received that loooong waited GOLDEN MAIL from CO and finally got.
> 
> *VISA GRANTED*
> 
> Thanks for all support given from this forum members really great helpful
> Initially thought of having an agent processing my visa.
> 
> But after coming across this forum, I thought of doing it myself and it really yielded me very good result and a future waiting in Australia
> 
> Special thanks to Rocky, Mithu and Others.... :lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:
> 
> See you all in Perth by next year June


Congrats *lachuupriya*. It is a long wait for your Grant !


----------



## mithu93ku

rahu said:


> YEP I got it :cheer2::flypig::flame::third::third::fish::fish:eace:eace::target::target::fencing::fencing::lalala::lalala:
> 
> waiting time finally ends after 65 days of tension, and sleeplessness...
> the best gift i ever had in my life  Thank you Jupitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---


Congrats *rahu*!


----------



## stevenmilton

ramanj said:


> Experts pls suggest, how frequently should I email my CO for the application status update?


i guess you should not wait like how I did...instead call Diac and followup regularly...


----------



## mithu93ku

sahil772 said:


> Wow...Wow...Wow..... I got grant mail today......... Its a direct grant.....
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the support and advice I have received from the forum members....
> 
> Here r my timelines....
> 
> IELTS - 09 March, 2013
> IELTS Result - 04 June, 2013
> Vetassess Applied - 10 April, 2013
> Vetassess Result - 29 July, 2013
> PCC INDIA -16 JULY, 2013
> PCC UK - 29 JULY, 2013
> SA SS Applied - 02 Aug, 2013
> SA SS Approval - 30 Aug, 2013
> 190 VISA - 31 Aug, 2013
> VISA GRANT - 09, OCT 2013
> 
> All the best to everyone.... I wish u all also get grant soon.......
> 
> Thanks everyone again........


Congrats *sahil772*!


----------



## mithu93ku

chargoesabroad said:


> Hi all
> 
> I also got grant today for myself, partner and child.
> 
> Thanks all for keeping me sane during the wait!
> 
> I have been very lucky though as I only started the whole process end of May, so from start to finish its taken me less than 5 months (skill assessment all the way through to visa grant).
> 
> I will update spreadsheet with full journey shortly.


Congrats *chargoesabroad*


----------



## mithu93ku

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,,
> 
> 
> By God's grace, I got my Golden Grant today...
> :xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:
> 
> Thanks to all forum friends, gave me a wonderful support through out my journey.
> 
> All the best, who are wiaitng for the grant. it will come soon to you!!!!!!!:amen:


Congrats *manojpluz*.


----------



## kmann

byteDbullet said:


> Actually I applied thru agency.. and our agent did not want us to communicate with the CO. I am worried that my agent will overlook my application since they are quite busy now and I already paid in full. I know we have the right to follow up to our agent, just want to know if some of you guys have experience like mine. By the way good luck to all of us! hope we get all our grants soon!


Since you have already paid him full, its his responsibility to contact CO for status update and you have every right to ask him to do so. I would suggest you to ask ur agent to contact CO for ur application status... There were cases like you if you search some threads and they got grants.....As u mentioned you already submitted the medicals on 11th september...its near one month now....definitely ask for status update

All the best buddy.......May u get ur grant soon.


----------



## sylvia_australia

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> hi sylvia,
> 
> How long does PTA took and is there any way to track online status.....
> 
> I have also applied for PTA for my experience and qualification.
> 
> Kindly help???????


If you have login id and passwod of vetassess then you can check.
It takes three weeks only for me but i applied for experience only


----------



## green_apple

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,,
> 
> 
> By God's grace, I got my Golden Grant today...
> :xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:
> 
> Thanks to all forum friends, gave me a wonderful support through out my journey.
> 
> All the best, who are wiaitng for the grant. it will come soon to you!!!!!!!:amen:


Congratulations manojpluz!!! All the best for your future


----------



## xxxxxxxxbobrandhawa

Congratulations buddy .indeed its wsa great ne.have you uploaded form 80


----------



## byteDbullet

kmann said:


> Since you have already paid him full, its his responsibility to contact CO for status update and you have every right to ask him to do so. I would suggest you to ask ur agent to contact CO for ur application status... There were cases like you if you search some threads and they got grants.....As u mentioned you already submitted the medicals on 11th september...its near one month now....definitely ask for status update
> 
> All the best buddy.......May u get ur grant soon.


yup will do.. thanks for the advise. Greatly appreciated!
And to you as well!


----------



## Vijay24

vaibhavtolani said:


> BCC2013/1335915 - EGO3HDJ4WV - TOLANI, Vaibhav
> 
> I had applied on 27th Aug 2013 and then had submitted all the attested documents within a week's time.
> 
> Today is 9-Oct-13 and more than 5 weeks and I still have not been assigned a Case Officer.
> 
> What can be the possible reasons for this delay ?
> 
> Should me and my spouse go for Health Examinations without my Case Officer's consent ?
> 
> Awaiting your valuable response.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vaibhav


I advice you not to put your TRN and other personal details in the forum


----------



## amitso

vaibhavtolani said:


> BCC2013/1335915 - EGO3HDJ4WV - TOLANI, Vaibhav
> 
> I had applied on 27th Aug 2013 and then had submitted all the attested documents within a week's time.
> 
> Today is 9-Oct-13 and more than 5 weeks and I still have not been assigned a Case Officer.
> 
> What can be the possible reasons for this delay ?
> 
> Should me and my spouse go for Health Examinations without my Case Officer's consent ?
> 
> Awaiting your valuable response.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vaibhav


Hi Vaibhav,

Please remove your personal information from the post. It is not advised and allowed to share personal information here in the forum.

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## amitso

stevenmilton said:


> Initially I contacted them in June and July when both times the person informed that we should wait and that the case officer will write/contact us soon...then it Aug when we called...they informed that case officer was already assigned in May...yeah... i know it is frustrating the wait just seems even longer when everything is said and done... no more forms...no more uploads....JUST LONG WAIT.


Hi Steven,

can you please share from which team your CO is?


----------



## felix2020

vaibhavtolani said:


> BCC2013/1335915 - EGO3HDJ4WV - TOLANI, Vaibhav
> 
> I had applied on 27th Aug 2013 and then had submitted all the attested documents within a week's time.
> 
> Today is 9-Oct-13 and more than 5 weeks and I still have not been assigned a Case Officer.
> 
> What can be the possible reasons for this delay ?
> 
> Should me and my spouse go for Health Examinations without my Case Officer's consent ?
> 
> Awaiting your valuable response.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vaibhav


Never post your TRN in this forum. Remove or edit the post if you can. Is there any moderator out there ?


----------



## amitso

I guess people who have logged application in mid July got allocated to team 8, In august people are allocated to new teams.

God save use...!!!

Praying Hard...!!

Amit


----------



## stevenmilton

amitso said:


> Hi Steven,
> 
> can you please share from which team your CO is?


I guess you have not read the other post...My CO is from team brisbane 34...her initials are AM/ BH...one is assisting the other....


----------



## erkbrisbane

Good evening,

Just to share my happiness as today we have been granted our permanent residence. So happy and grateful with all forum members. I wish you all the best.

Cheers.


----------



## NSWPRASH

*Grant Date*

HI All,

Can anyone tell me when i can expect my grant ? 

Thanks,
NSWPrash


----------



## ramanj

stevenmilton said:


> I guess you have not read the other post...My CO is from team brisbane 34...her initials are AM/ BH...one is assisting the other....


My CO replied me on 1 Oct that my application is still under active processing. So I am not sure when should I email to ask updates. Should I shoot an email or will CO get frustrated with my emails?


----------



## needpr

erkbrisbane said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Just to share my happiness as today we have been granted our permanent residence. So happy and grateful with all forum members. I wish you all the best.
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulations and all the best.


----------



## SAM_007

sylvia_australia said:


> i got positive point test for experience from vetassess for full duration (april2008 to august 2013).
> 
> now i think i can have 10 points for the experience.


Vetassess Point Test advice is an opinion and does not guarantee the awarding of any points under the GSM points test. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test remains at the discretion of delegated officers of the DIAC. So we need to provide available evidence of employment i.e. Bank statement/Payslip/TAX/ to DIAC again. However We all hope that Vetassess Points test result also support a lot against our claim for sure.  

Cheers
SAM


----------



## amitw

Hi Guys,
Can we set the date for health checkup, or it's auto generated ?
And, any idea about which are the authorized clinics in Pune?


----------



## stevenmilton

ramanj said:


> My CO replied me on 1 Oct that my application is still under active processing. So I am not sure when should I email to ask updates. Should I shoot an email or will CO get frustrated with my emails?


 I guess it is best to wait since CO already replied to you on the 1st...I really cannot judge this...because I myself am holding back in talking to my CO since i replied to her email once my medicals were done...and it has been 10 days now...and am still waiting...

:frusty:


----------



## Firetoy

Hola erkbrisbane!
Congratulations!!!
Who was your CO and from which team?




erkbrisbane said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Just to share my happiness as today we have been granted our permanent residence. So happy and grateful with all forum members. I wish you all the best.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## stevenmilton

ramanj said:


> My CO replied me on 1 Oct that my application is still under active processing. So I am not sure when should I email to ask updates. Should I shoot an email or will CO get frustrated with my emails?


i guess also looking at your timeline...you do not have anything pending to upload or submit....so i guess your grant will come soon....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## needpr

amitw said:


> Hi Guys,
> Can we set the date for health checkup, or it's auto generated ?
> And, any idea about which are the authorized clinics in Pune?


Below is the address of Pune center:
Medical and Radiology Clinic – Electronic Health Processing 
Ruby Hall Nursing Home
40 Sasoon Rd 
Pune 411 001 
Telephone: +91 20 2616 3391, +91 20 6645 5242 
Fax: +91 20 2612 4529
Doctor(s): 
Dr Purvez K Grant 
Dr Nirmala Castellino 
Dr Nilima Limaye
Dr Sanmay Chowdhury
Dr Chhaya Edul

You can refer this link
India - Panel Physicians

Just call and visit this center and get your meds done. It's noting like auto generated.
Hope this helps


----------



## SAM_007

stevenmilton said:


> I guess it is best to wait since CO already replied to you on the 1st...I really cannot judge this...because I myself am holding back in talking to my CO since i replied to her email once my medicals were done...and it has been 10 days now...and am still waiting...
> 
> :frusty:


Agree... Waiting is the best option rather knocking the CO frequently


----------



## stevenmilton

Based on the visa grant date...i have to do a lot of things here in bangalore...also have to find a solution for my rottweiler...2 and half years old female...dont know if we can take her with us to perth....???? heard that we have to send her to zurich first and then after she gets a passport then bring her down to perth after 9 months of waiting at zurich...quarrentine...and which also will leave us poorer by 8 lakhs!!!! what a process...to top it all also would have to find a best school for my 4 year old ....and a house...and find a decent job.. IF THE CO DOES NOT CONTACT ME SOON WITH THE VISA GRANT HOW WILL I FINALISE ON MY PLANS....AAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## shift_move

I dont understand whats with team 8? Are they slow for any particular reason?? like they do more verifications than other teams??? What they are slow? To my knowledge there are many CO's in a team correct..So how can all the CO's in one team can be slow? I dont see understand the logic....Or they put the slow CO's in Team 8? 

Have we seen any quick grants with team 8 in any other forums/ threads?


----------



## seanbp

stevenmilton said:


> Based on the visa grant date...i have to do a lot of things here in bangalore...also have to find a solution for my rottweiler...2 and half years old female...dont know if we can take her with us to perth....???? heard that we have to send her to zurich first and then after she gets a passport then bring her down to perth after 9 months of waiting at zurich...quarrentine...and which also will leave us poorer by 8 lakhs!!!! what a process...to top it all also would have to find a best school for my 4 year old ....and a house...and find a decent job.. IF THE CO DOES NOT CONTACT ME SOON WITH THE VISA GRANT HOW WILL I FINALISE ON MY PLANS....AAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


That's funny  .. Please add your timelines


----------



## seanbp

NSWPRASH said:


> HI All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me when i can expect my grant ?
> 
> Thanks,
> NSWPrash


Hi NSWPrash. From what i see here and based on the members who have received their grant it takes between 4-7 weeks after medicals and PCC have been complete.


----------



## kejal22

Hi Der it's been more than a month we haven't received the golden email of granted visa. What shall I do. Pl suggest


----------



## ibtihaj

manojpluz said:


> Dear Friends,,
> 
> 
> By God's grace, I got my Golden Grant today...
> :xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap::xmasunwrap:
> 
> Thanks to all forum friends, gave me a wonderful support through out my journey.
> 
> All the best, who are wiaitng for the grant. it will come soon to you!!!!!!!:amen:




Congrats Man ! Can you tell your EOI Claim score? and did the CO cut down ur EOI points as u had claimed experience before ur Degree?


----------



## stevenmilton

seanbp said:


> That's funny  .. Please add your timelines


511112 | IELTS: 6.5 | EOI & WA SS: 28 mar | Visa lodged (190): 24 -apr | CO: May | PCC: 28 Sep | Medicals: 30 Sep | Grant: ?


----------



## kmann

stevenmilton said:


> 511112 | IELTS: 6.5 | EOI & WA SS: 28 mar | Visa lodged (190): 24 -apr | CO: May | PCC: 28 Sep | Medicals: 30 Sep | Grant: ?


Wait for a week or two, you have done ur medicals on 30 sep, last week only.

you will get ur grant soon.....Best wishes


----------



## AmitKumar02

ruchkal said:


> As per my knowledge, PCC should be given for last 10 years.


Hi,
In Indian PCC time period is not mentioned...please clarify 10 years period.


----------



## stevenmilton

kmann said:


> Wait for a week or two, you have done ur medicals on 30 sep, last week only.
> 
> you will get ur grant soon.....Best wishes


i have other people get theirs in a day...sometimes 2 sometimes in a week or two....!!!! hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## manojpluz

ibtihaj said:


> Congrats Man ! Can you tell your EOI Claim score? and did the CO cut down ur EOI points as u had claimed experience before ur Degree?


No Dear.. My EOI score was 60. If they cut, my application may reject. I think in your case, no problem, If any issues, CO will inform before the medicals, i think.

Hope your grant will come soon....


----------



## NSWPRASH

seanbp said:


> Hi NSWPrash. From what i see here and based on the members who have received their grant it takes between 4-7 weeks after medicals and PCC have been complete.


Many thanks for Quick Reply ,
Waiting for the good news 

Regards,
NSWPrash


----------



## felix2020

manojpluz said:


> No Dear.. My EOI score was 60. If they cut, my application may reject. I think in your case, no problem, If any issues, CO will inform before the medicals, i think.
> 
> Hope your grant will come soon....


Regardless of the points, any application may get rejected if EOI points are higher than the assessed points.


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Regardless of the points, any application may get rejected if EOI points are higher than the assessed points.


Hi felix.. This isnt the case.. I have seen a case where the points claimed were 65 and CO lessend the experience and the total points came down to 60 but he was awarded the grant because he fulfilled the minimum criteria.. 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## alihasan

ashish0401 said:


> Congrates dude,


Thanks dude.



srikar said:


> Congrats Mate please update your signature and info in the excel sheet.


Thanks mate. 



ruchkal said:


> Congratulations....:whoo::whoo:


Thanks mate.



drshk said:


> Many congrats alihasan :clap2:


Thanks buddy.


----------



## alihasan

Congrats to everyone who have received a grant or CO. Best of luck guys.


----------



## amitso

Hello Guys,

Anybody from Adelaide Team 8 here who has got the grant? We just want to know how many days they took for the grant?

There is another forum for people allocated to Team 8, all are waiting from July, and wondering why this team is so slow? I am one of them. 

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## amitso

NSWPRASH said:


> HI All,
> 
> Can anyone tell me when i can expect my grant ?
> 
> Thanks,
> NSWPrash


I am with you mate... 

From which team your CO is?? is it Adelaide Team 8??


----------



## amitso

stevenmilton said:


> I guess it is best to wait since CO already replied to you on the 1st...I really cannot judge this...because I myself am holding back in talking to my CO since i replied to her email once my medicals were done...and it has been 10 days now...and am still waiting...
> 
> :frusty:


Please update your signature, this will be helpful for all of us.


----------



## terminator1

balajism said:


> OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG YES YES YES!!!! FINALLY!!!
> 
> That much awaited email arrived 5:12AM this morning! The BEST morning ever! YAY!
> Still pinching myself, rechecking my email a million times and checking the visa page multiple times to make sure I've REALLY been granted a visa!!
> 
> IT'S TRUE!!!!!! I HAVE MY 189 VISA GRANT YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYYAY!!!!!!!
> 
> A million thanks to all the hardy and hearty folks and souls on here who've helped me and given me strength to survive this process! All of your grants are waiting and around the corner - take heart!
> 
> Still pinching myself!
> 
> Details as usual - no CO contact, grant from T34 Brisbane (god bless them!)
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: :bowl: :bowl: :bowl: :evil: :evil: :flypig:


congrats balaji...


----------



## hawaiisurf

Can you pls clarify. Any help is appreciated.
1. when should I submit Form 26,Form 1071i,Form 160, Form 1229? while uploading my other docs? 
2. When should I get my medicals done? After payment of fee OR until the CO asks for it? 
3. What is the Average turn around time for medicals by the diagnostic centers in India? 
4. PCC's are done for me and my dependents. Waiting for FBI cert. Should I proceed applying for visa and CAn I upload FBI cert. later? Is there a time frame for uploading docs.
5. Also I need to change the Number of dependents in my application. What form should I use? 
6. For marraige relationship proof, apart from marriage cert. what else should I submit? 
7. when should I submit form 80?


----------



## RedDevil19

Hello Friends,

By the grace of Lord Krishna I have received the nomination from NSW today morning.

EOI submitted - 12/09/13
Code - 222311 Financial Investment Adviser
Points - 60
Nomination recd - 09/10/13

Feeling so relaxed now......ll be filing for visa in next 3-4 days.

Do I have to take any special care regarding any of the document or form??

I have applied for PCC but its still not come.

Thanks again to everyone and all the best....keep Faith in GOD.

RedDevil


----------



## stevenmilton

amitso said:


> Please update your signature, this will be helpful for all of us.


i guess i have to


----------



## kmann

RedDevil19 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By the grace of Lord Krishna I have received the nomination from NSW today morning.
> 
> EOI submitted - 12/09/13
> Code - 222311 Financial Investment Adviser
> Points - 60
> Nomination recd - 09/10/13
> 
> Feeling so relaxed now......ll be filing for visa in next 3-4 days.
> 
> Do I have to take any special care regarding any of the document or form??
> 
> I have applied for PCC but its still not come.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone and all the best....keep Faith in GOD.
> 
> RedDevil


All the best with your application buddy :rockon:
frontload all the documents you have in pdf format. If you need any help/info feel free to ask here.

Good luck with your application.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## kmann

hawaiisurf said:


> Can you pls clarify. Any help is appreciated.
> 1. when should I submit Form 26,Form 1071i,Form 160, Form 1229? while uploading my other docs?
> *I am not aware of all these docs and we are not required to upload thses docs.*
> 2. When should I get my medicals done? After payment of fee OR until the CO asks for it?
> *Try to get it done asap after fee payment. It will help in speedy grant. *
> 3. What is the Average turn around time for medicals by the diagnostic centers in India? *
> You should be able to complete medicals within 2-3 hours and the centers generally upload ur results with in day or two*
> 4. PCC's are done for me and my dependents. Waiting for FBI cert. Should I proceed applying for visa and CAn I upload FBI cert. later? Is there a time frame for uploading docs.
> *Yes you can go ahead with your application and can upload FBI cert later, no issues.*
> 5. Also I need to change the Number of dependents in my application. What form should I use?
> *Others should be able to answer this *
> 6. For marraige relationship proof, apart from marriage cert. what else should I submit?
> *marriage cert is suffficient unless until CO asks for more proof.*
> 7. when should I submit form 80?
> *With all your docs , right after fees payment.*


Pls find answers in RED


----------



## RedDevil19

Thanks a lot Karan.

I have hired an agent and gave him all the notarized documents last week only. Waiting for forms from him now. By Saturday we ll apply for PR.

I hope he doesn't make any mistake 

Thanks again.


----------



## kunalvassa

shyam said:


> You may not get any intimation if you have uploaded all the documents upfront.
> The CO will verify and issue the Grant without contacting the applicant if everything he wants is available on evisa application.



Thanks for the reply.

It seems you have got grant yesterday only. Congratulations for the same.

I am wondering what to do now? Its been 20 days since there no update regarding case officer or any kind of status update for my application.

Anxiety... !!!

-Regards,
KV


----------



## kmann

RedDevil19 said:


> Thanks a lot Karan.
> 
> I have hired an agent and gave him all the notarized documents last week only. Waiting for forms from him now. By Saturday we ll apply for PR.
> 
> I hope he doesn't make any mistake
> 
> Thanks again.


Yup, all the best with ur application buddy......Best wisehs :rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## kunalvassa

CaptainR said:


> Further information on what I have uploaded, if anyone can suggest any further documents, please advise:
> 
> EOI Invite: 02 September 2013
> Medical: 4 September 2013 (Not eHealth)
> 189 Visa Applied: 5th September 2013
> All documents uploaded: 6th September 2013
> Documents showing as received: 7th September 2013
> 
> As we frontloaded the PCC's and Form 80, we are just waiting on the Medical status to change on eVisa once they receive the application.
> 
> 
> 
> *Main Applicant:*
> 
> Passport
> IELTS
> Skill Assessment
> Employment Letters
> Police Clearances
> Form 80
> Qualifications
> Birth Certificate
> Professional License
> Resume/CV
> Selection of Payslips from last 10 years.
> Resident Cards, Drivers License and UK National Insurance Card
> Work ID Cards from last 10 years
> 
> 
> *Wife:*
> 
> Birth Certificate
> Passport
> Police Clearance Certificates
> IELTS
> Marriage License
> Form 80
> 
> 
> *Son*
> 
> Birth Certificate
> Passport
> Travel Stamps/Resident Visa
> Family Photos
> 
> *Step Daughter*
> 
> Birth Certificate
> Passport
> Travel Stamps/Resident Visa
> Family Photos
> School Report from Oman
> Sole Custody court document
> Affadavit
> Statutory Declaration



----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Captain,

I guess we are in the similar situation.

I have applied under 190 as Financial Investment Advisor for NSW. Followings are the sequences of event.

Sponsorship received on 19th August 2013
eVisa applied on 19th September 2013
PCC and medical completed and updated on 1st October 2013.

But CO is not yet assigned. Worried what to do now?

-Regards,
KV


----------



## shyam

Hi Guys I am starting this thread to get help on 
Jobs and the process : It includes the interview process, Resume preparations, Market talk, Technologies, Cover letter help, Success and failures in the Interviews

Accommodation:
This includes discussion on the accommodation for bachelors, family, area, Price and the search methods etc

Travel & Stuff:
Things that need to be discussed for the travel and the experiences after the travel can also be discussed to help the other guys who are about to start their journey.
This can include the experiences of the Flights, Airports, Fares, After reaching Australia and other stuff.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...4-visa-granted-planning-move.html#post2006738

Let me know your comments on this.


----------



## mamunmaziz

Rupa Pankaj said:


> thanks much senior
> Your inputs are welcome. I actually called fortis for appointment and they asked me to get form 26 and 160. So to be on safe side m taking a copy of it. Form 26 hardly took a couple of mins to fill and form 160 need not be filled at all  so it was easy
> 
> Regards


In my case the eclinic told me also to bring those form.


----------



## ariyawansha81

HI guys ,

i have found a another forum and same thing also there some are waiting from June.... 

189 Visa Lodged Gang - Page 169

Are they striking for a salary increase ???


----------



## johnson77

Hi friends,

I fixed an appointment with regional passport office for PCC, they have allotted me 4th Nov, which will be my 27th day from case officers request for the doc. I hope she will grant me few more days


----------



## itisme

surinsin said:


> Anyone aware of the thread similar to this for the PR holders and ready to migrate or job assistance.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


Hello Suri,

Try these links out!
1. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/81510-im-here-my-experience-so-far.html

2. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...17274-189-visa-holders-waiting-make-move.html


----------



## AM

this is scary


----------



## johnson77

leonine4eva said:


> Hi Johnson,
> 
> For your PCC U not necessarily have to get an appointment online. Just walk-in to the PSK anytime between 9 to 11 (I think) and you should have it on the same day. I went to the Marathahalli PSK and got it in a few hours.
> 
> Thanks,
> Shilpa


Thanks for the information, i will try tmrw itself, Just one more question, what are the documents we should be carrying?


----------



## itisme

johnson77 said:


> Thanks for the information, i will try tmrw itself, Just one more question, what are the documents we should be carrying?


Just to add what Shilpa said, If your current resendital address is same as that of the address mentioned in your Passport, you would get it immediately. Else, it will go through the process of Police Verification which would take some time. You might have to contact the local police to expedite the process in this scenario.


----------



## johnson77

itisme said:


> Just to add what Shilpa said, If your current resendital address is same as that of the address mentioned in your Passport, you would get it immediately. Else, it will go through the process of Police Verification which would take some time. You might have to contact the local police to expedite the process in this scenario.


Thanks a lot


----------



## smtouseef

itisme said:


> Just to add what Shilpa said, If your current resendital address is same as that of the address mentioned in your Passport, you would get it immediately. Else, it will go through the process of Police Verification which would take some time. You might have to contact the local police to expedite the process in this scenario.


And one more most important thing walk in is ok but you need to register online and take print of your PCC application. Carry this along with your passport and address proof as listed on website if your addresses are different.


----------



## johnson77

Well guys, Hoping for more CO allotment and Grants tmrw


----------



## ruchkal

AmitKumar02 said:


> Hi,
> In Indian PCC time period is not mentioned...please clarify 10 years period.


Hi,

Its there in the immigration website. 

Character Requirement - Applications & Forms


----------



## Colombo

drshk said:


> Hi Colombo, everyone who has till date dealt with or are dealing with team 8 say that they are very slow in processing. You are the first person to say something positive, please share your experience with the team and give us a ray of hope


Has any one heard that team 8 is deducting points ...... :typing:

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

KT2013 said:


> Any idea what does TRIM mean?
> Yesterday CO asked for Tax Documents, i shared the same. But i noticed one attachment as below:
> 
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of Work Reference	08/10/2013	TRIM


This Requirement Is Mandetory.....:couch2:

Cheers 

XXX


----------



## Colombo

leonine4eva said:


> Hi Colombo!
> 
> Please tell us your experience of the team. Can't wait to hear wat U might say
> 
> Thanks,
> Shilpa


Just have a little faith..... 
nothing in your life will come to you easily...
You ll get the grant surely before this::tree::tree::tree:

Cheers
XXX


----------



## Sinchan

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Thanks a lot Sinchan.. Have all the documents ready with me.
> How long do the med guys take to update the medical details onto our application?
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


I got it done from Kolkata and these guys here updated it within 2 days ..

Regards

Subha


----------



## muralimailbox

hawaiisurf said:


> Can you pls clarify. Any help is appreciated.
> 1. when should I submit Form 26,Form 1071i,Form 160, Form 1229? while uploading my other docs?
> 2. When should I get my medicals done? After payment of fee OR until the CO asks for it?
> 3. What is the Average turn around time for medicals by the diagnostic centers in India?
> 4. PCC's are done for me and my dependents. Waiting for FBI cert. Should I proceed applying for visa and CAn I upload FBI cert. later? Is there a time frame for uploading docs.
> 5. Also I need to change the Number of dependents in my application. What form should I use?
> 6. For marraige relationship proof, apart from marriage cert. what else should I submit?
> 7. when should I submit form 80?


Answer for question 5 is Form 1022 below is the link for the form

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf

Wish you all the best....


----------



## anshuashu

*Hi all,

I got my most awaited mail today at 2:30 PM (IST)...MY GOLDEN GRANT MAIL..thank u God n all d forum members n special thanx to Mithu, Rocky, Rahul, Incriding, Felix,Whizzard, Ruchkal, Vijay n Indian oz for their support..Happiest day of my Life... 


 LAG GAYI LOTTERY!!*

:grouphug::rockon::rockon::rockon::first::first::first::dance::dance::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## felix2020

anshuashu said:


> *Hi all,
> 
> I got my most awaited mail today at 2:30 PM (IST)...MY GOLDEN GRANT MAIL..thank u God n all d forum members n special thanx to Mithu, Rocky, Rahul, Incriding, Felix,Whizzard, Ruchkal, Vijay n Indian oz for their support..Happiest day of my Life...
> 
> 
> LAG GAYI LOTTERY!!*
> 
> :grouphug::rockon::rockon::rockon::first::first::first::dance::dance::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulation man !! See you soon in Australia...


----------



## mithu93ku

anshuashu said:


> *Hi all,
> 
> I got my most awaited mail today at 2:30 PM (IST)...MY GOLDEN GRANT MAIL..thank u God n all d forum members n special thanx to Mithu, Rocky, Rahul, Incriding, Felix,Whizzard, Ruchkal, Vijay n Indian oz for their support..Happiest day of my Life...
> 
> 
> LAG GAYI LOTTERY!!*
> 
> :grouphug::rockon::rockon::rockon::first::first::first::dance::dance::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats *anshuashu*


----------



## ruchkal

anshuashu said:


> *Hi all,
> 
> I got my most awaited mail today at 2:30 PM (IST)...MY GOLDEN GRANT MAIL..thank u God n all d forum members n special thanx to Mithu, Rocky, Rahul, Incriding, Felix,Whizzard, Ruchkal, Vijay n Indian oz for their support..Happiest day of my Life...
> 
> 
> LAG GAYI LOTTERY!!*
> 
> :grouphug::rockon::rockon::rockon::first::first::first::dance::dance::cheer2::cheer2:


Wow... Congratulations....:angel::angel::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2: I am so happy for you anshuashu....

All the very best and god blessings for your future... :whoo::hippie:


----------



## amitkalra18

0z_dream said:


> Now here is my another doubt, if CO reduce mine to 60 from 65, then i need to wait again for EOI invitation as my existing invitation is for 65 (correct according to my OLD ACS)


You hv hit the nail exactly on the head, this is what the concern is, if somebody can clarify this...


----------



## hawaiisurf

kmann said:


> Pls find answers in RED


Thanks Kmann


----------



## hawaiisurf

muralimailbox said:


> Answer for question 5 is Form 1022 below is the link for the form
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf
> 
> Thanks Murali
> Wish you all the best


----------



## afr_k

Your existing EOI will work. The CO will ask for a consent email from u so that he or she can change ur invitation score from 65 to 60 so that it matches ur accessed score which will be 60. Read carefully what is co's offer and then reply. Any doubts post here u will surely get sm help. if u send the email then grant is in ur inbox. Hope this brings sm relief.


----------



## Firetoy

Many congrats anshuashu!



anshuashu said:


> *Hi all,
> 
> I got my most awaited mail today at 2:30 PM (IST)...MY GOLDEN GRANT MAIL..thank u God n all d forum members n special thanx to Mithu, Rocky, Rahul, Incriding, Felix,Whizzard, Ruchkal, Vijay n Indian oz for their support..Happiest day of my Life...
> 
> 
> LAG GAYI LOTTERY!!*
> 
> :grouphug::rockon::rockon::rockon::first::first::first::dance::dance::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## drshk

my apologies then, I stand corrected 



leonine4eva said:


> Iam a bit confused too..... a few posts on the forum say 'Mandatory'... while a few others said 'Met'...... then finally I decided to google and found this link which also said 'Met' .... Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online


----------



## drshk

patience aravindhmohan patience layball: we don't really have any other choice 



aravindhmohan said:


> People applied after 29 Aug, who got diff teams got direct grants. We are the poor souls who are waiting for just an email.


----------



## drshk

Yup, I am also eagerly waiting for his take on team 8 



leonine4eva said:


> There was one guy (Colombo) who thought Team 8 was 'osum' on thread "Aug 2013 189 & 190 visa applicants". Eager to know his experience!


----------



## drshk

congrats to all who got grants yesterday :clap2: :clap2:

beginning of a new day - lets hope for many more grants and CO allocations


----------



## KT2013

What does "Must not arrive after" signify in visa grant (189 Subclass)?


----------



## AM

@colombo
deducting points any reason?


----------



## AM

ada pongappa.. ithu seri pattu varathu  
( Written in tamil and hence regret. its the best way to kill frustration)


----------



## foaz144

:cheer2:


> got Grant today.... Finally thank u all for ur support and help... lane: :cheer2:


----------



## WizzyWizz

Congratulations to everyone who received the most awaited Golden Mail. 

Can I check if there's any CO allocation??? I rarely see CO allocation lately and it scares me  my 5th week if waiting is next week (190).


----------



## ccham

do we have to prove our financial background for getting state sponsorship like 189?


----------



## foaz144

:cheer2:


> got Grant today.... Finally thank u all for ur support and help... lane: :cheer2:


----------



## sahil772

bobrandhawa said:


> Congratulations buddy .indeed its wsa great ne.have you uploaded form 80


I didnt upload form 80 and it was not asked for also.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## ramanj

Yippeeee finally got PR!!! Thanks to the forum for all the help and support  party time!


----------



## WizzyWizz

ramanj said:


> Yippeeee finally got PR!!! Thanks to the forum for all the help and support  party time!


congratulations!!! Enjoyyyy


----------



## manubadboy

anshuashu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my most awaited mail today at 2:30 PM (IST)...MY GOLDEN GRANT MAIL..thank u God n all d forum members n special thanx to Mithu, Rocky, Rahul, Incriding, Felix,Whizzard, Ruchkal, Vijay n Indian oz for their support..Happiest day of my Life...
> 
> LAG GAYI LOTTERY!!
> 
> :grouphug::rockon::rockon::rockon::first::first::first::dance::dance::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats dude.. All the best 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## ram2013

ramanj said:


> Yippeeee finally got PR!!! Thanks to the forum for all the help and support  party time!


Congrats ramanj

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## zippy24

ramanj said:


> Yippeeee finally got PR!!! Thanks to the forum for all the help and support  party time!


Congrats Mate!!!

Its Real Party time


----------



## Vijay24

anshuashu said:


> *Hi all,
> 
> I got my most awaited mail today at 2:30 PM (IST)...MY GOLDEN GRANT MAIL..thank u God n all d forum members n special thanx to Mithu, Rocky, Rahul, Incriding, Felix,Whizzard, Ruchkal, Vijay n Indian oz for their support..Happiest day of my Life...
> 
> 
> LAG GAYI LOTTERY!!*
> 
> :grouphug::rockon::rockon::rockon::first::first::first::dance::dance::cheer2::cheer2:


Awesome. Congrats! All the best for new life


----------



## zippy24

zippy24 said:


> Congrats Mate!!!
> 
> Its Real Party time


Any July applicants still waiting for GRANT..


----------



## manubadboy

kunalvassa said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear Captain,
> 
> I guess we are in the similar situation.
> 
> I have applied under 190 as Financial Investment Advisor for NSW. Followings are the sequences of event.
> 
> Sponsorship received on 19th August 2013
> eVisa applied on 19th September 2013
> PCC and medical completed and updated on 1st October 2013.
> 
> But CO is not yet assigned. Worried what to do now?
> 
> -Regards,
> KV


Hey kunal.. You need not worry as it has not been 5 weeks as yet. Wait for the 5 week period to lapse atleast before starting to worry. For 190 it takes minimum 5weeks for CO allocation.. 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## green_apple

Wish all the applicants of first week of September will have CO today or tomorrow


----------



## WizzyWizz

green_apple said:


> Wish all the applicants of first week of September will have CO today or tomorrow


i hope all those who applied first week will meet their COs today!!!

have you secured your PCC already? you're a Singaporean right? at least you only need to wait for 10 days for your PCC unlike foreigners living in Singapore have to wait for 3weeks!


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> Hey kunal.. You need not worry as it has not been 5 weeks as yet. Wait for the 5 week period to lapse atleast before starting to worry. For 190 it takes minimum 5weeks for CO allocation..
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


we lodged on the same date! this week is our 4th week! hopefully by next week we will meet our dear Case Officer!!!:lock1:


----------



## green_apple

WizzyWizz said:


> i hope all those who applied first week will meet their COs today!!!
> 
> have you secured your PCC already? you're a Singaporean right? at least you only need to wait for 10 days for your PCC unlike foreigners living in Singapore have to wait for 3weeks!


I'm not a Singaporean so I have to wait for CO request letter in order to apply for Singapore PCC and have to wait for 3 weeks as well.

I think CO will contact you this week or early next week


----------



## karthick

Hi i need assistance and advise here...

Visa application date: 24th Aug 2013

visa type: 189

PCC: 30- Sep-2013

Medical : 07-Oct-13. Here my wife got some issue so the panel doctor advised to undergo some test.. I don't understand one thing here.. the Doctor clearly said any medical issue identified related to your problem will not affect your visa but still i need them for evidence.. i don't understand the reason for this requirement now... if nothing is impacted and issue identified was very minor why do i need to do more checks...?

Also myself and my kid medicals are of with no issue but still they have not uploaded the documents in emedical.. i'm really worried now on the delay. do someone have same experience...?

also my CO is not yet assigned... i have time still yet letting you guys know...


----------



## delhi78

Hello friends....i lodged my e-visa on 28 sep.mine is a self employed case.i have a real estate (pvt ltd) co. in delhi from past 4 years.iam one of the directors of my co. I hav provided diac with three sale & purchases(registered with sub registrar) documents along with bank statement achkowledging the deals.so my queston is,are self employed cases are more prone to diac physical verification? As iam most often out of my office and don have confidence on my office staff(few,only two)for answering any questons if asked.please share ur valuable thoghts as i smetimes feel very isolated out here as maximum expats are not self emplyed.thanks in advance.


----------



## manubadboy

WizzyWizz said:


> we lodged on the same date! this week is our 4th week! hopefully by next week we will meet our dear Case Officer!!!:lock1:


Yep.. I remember.. 
Just a few more weeks 
Hopeful for a direct grant..

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## Birender

Colombo said:


> Has any one heard that team 8 is deducting points ...... :typing:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Seriously?? terminator told it was team 34?? 

what is it man?? i am getting so scared.


----------



## AM

any one getting error while logging in E-Visa page today? have been getting it for an hour now


----------



## ruchkal

green_apple said:


> Wish all the applicants of first week of September will have CO today or tomorrow


Thank you green apple... I have completed 5 weeks by today.... 

Waiting waiting and waiting....:behindsofa::behindsofa:


----------



## WizzyWizz

karthick said:


> Hi i need assistance and advise here...
> 
> Visa application date: 24th Aug 2013
> 
> visa type: 189
> 
> PCC: 30- Sep-2013
> 
> Medical : 07-Oct-13. Here my wife got some issue so the panel doctor advised to undergo some test.. I don't understand one thing here.. the Doctor clearly said any medical issue identified related to your problem will not affect your visa but still i need them for evidence.. i don't understand the reason for this requirement now... if nothing is impacted and issue identified was very minor why do i need to do more checks...?
> 
> Also myself and my kid medicals are of with no issue but still they have not uploaded the documents in emedical.. i'm really worried now on the delay. do someone have same experience...?
> 
> also my CO is not yet assigned... i have time still yet letting you guys know...


those are some test to be sure that your wife will not be a burden to Australian society in terms of healthcare. You see as PR you'll be provided with healthcare benefits. They just want to be sure of your wife's condition hence the test. 

Better check with clinic what's going on if they haven't uploaded the other medicals that doesn't have a problem.


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> Yep.. I remember..
> Just a few more weeks
> Hopeful for a direct grant..
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


aww. good for you buddy. that's possible for you.

not for me as I need to submit Singapore Police Clearance which I can only secure after CO allocation.


----------



## WizzyWizz

ruchkal said:


> Thank you green apple... I have completed 5 weeks by today....
> 
> Waiting waiting and waiting....:behindsofa::behindsofa:


green_apple - i sent you a PM check it out 

ruchkal - i'm hoping that you'll meet you CO today or before the week ends otherwise it will be impossible for me to meet my CO next week. :Cry:


----------



## Sinchan

Hey guys ... can't login to my evisa page ... Is there any problem with the evisa site now?

Sinchan


----------



## karthick

WizzyWizz said:


> those are some test to be sure that your wife will not be a burden to Australian society in terms of healthcare. You see as PR you'll be provided with healthcare benefits. They just want to be sure of your wife's condition hence the test.
> 
> Better check with clinic what's going on if they haven't uploaded the other medicals that doesn't have a problem.


thanks wizzy... i just did check with the customer service asking why my files are not uploaded they came back saying it will take 10 days minimum to 28 days maximum... so i need to wait now.... 


for clinic my wife has to undergo the test after 2 weeks as advised by doctor... so i think i need to wait now.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Software_Engg

*No CO Assigned*



vaibhavtolani said:


> BCC2013/1335915 - EGO3HDJ4WV - TOLANI, Vaibhav
> 
> I had applied on 27th Aug 2013 and then had submitted all the attested documents within a week's time.
> 
> Today is 9-Oct-13 and more than 5 weeks and I still have not been assigned a Case Officer.
> 
> What can be the possible reasons for this delay ?
> 
> Should me and my spouse go for Health Examinations without my Case Officer's consent ?
> 
> Awaiting your valuable response.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vaibhav


Same is my case, I have applied on 22nd Aug


----------



## amitso

zippy24 said:


> Any July applicants still waiting for GRANT..


There are many, mostly from Team 8 Adelaide.

Congratulations to those who as Got the Grant


----------



## amitso

ramanj said:


> Yippeeee finally got PR!!! Thanks to the forum for all the help and support  party time!


Congratulations,

From which team your CO was?


----------



## drshk

Hi Sinchan, I can't log in as well...seems to be a system error.



Sinchan said:


> Hey guys ... can't login to my evisa page ... Is there any problem with the evisa site now?
> 
> Sinchan


----------



## crosswind

Sinchan said:


> Hey guys ... can't login to my evisa page ... Is there any problem with the evisa site now?
> 
> Sinchan



Same with my evisa page...any ideas? or it just the server is temporary down....


----------



## AM

yes all of us are facint the same issue since an hour and half


----------



## AM

server down


----------



## sylvia_australia

ME TOO DEAR


:rockon::usa2::baby:


aravindhmohan said:


> any one getting error while logging in E-Visa page today? have been getting it for an hour now


----------



## ruchkal

WizzyWizz said:


> green_apple - i sent you a PM check it out
> 
> ruchkal - i'm hoping that you'll meet you CO today or before the week ends otherwise it will be impossible for me to meet my CO next week. :Cry:


Lets hope and pray for the best buddy.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## premchandjaladi

aravindhmohan said:


> any one getting error while logging in E-Visa page today? have been getting it for an hour now


May be u got your grant


----------



## AM

Wish the same prem. i guess its for all and so its not a grant i guess


----------



## sylvia_australia

I think this is due to updation of site about results of this recent invitation round.


----------



## AM

no those 2 arent linked together.


----------



## ramanj

amitso said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> From which team your CO was?


Brisbane Team 34


----------



## seanbp

amitso said:


> There are many, mostly from Team 8 Adelaide.
> 
> Congratulations to those who as Got the Grant


Still waiting. i applied in June


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Hi Frnds, 

My agent sent me transaction receipt today where no logo or monogram of DIAC printed. He saying that my application is lodged yesterday. How could I know its real!!!


----------



## AM

get the user id and pwd of TRN page and check it yourself


----------



## Ben 10

sylvia_australia said:


> ME TOO DEAR
> 
> 
> :rockon::usa2::baby:


Me getting the error " Temporarily service not Available " 
While logging to the Page .


----------



## simmi_mahmud

aravindhmohan said:


> get the user id and pwd of TRN page and check it yourself


they never give me password. any other option?


----------



## Birender

ramanj said:


> Brisbane Team 34


Congratulations 

what was your occupation?


----------



## Ben 10

ramanj said:


> Yippeeee finally got PR!!! Thanks to the forum for all the help and support  party time!


Congrats Mate


----------



## borneo

Dear all~~

I have been following this thread and many other threads in this forum in silence for quite sometime now while proceeding with my visa application based on your most valuable information shared.

Today I have received my visa grant! 

Please allow me a brief moment here to thank everyone for all the advices and information shared. They have really kept me going and motivated, and truthfully stress-free while in the midst of the process!

And for all who's waiting for the golden mail, keep your head up. A celebration is just around the corner.

Cheers


----------



## anshuashu

Thank you all for ur lovely wishes..hope evryone gets their grants soon..:amen::wave::grouphug:


----------



## gtaark

Same happening with me.. :fingerscrossed:



Ben 10 said:


> Me getting the error " Temporarily service not Available "
> While logging to the Page .


----------



## sandhuaman

congrats anshuashu :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## sandhuaman

congrats ramanj:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## mithu93ku

borneo said:


> Dear all~~
> 
> I have been following this thread and many other threads in this forum in silence for quite sometime now while proceeding with my visa application based on your most valuable information shared.
> 
> Today I have received my visa grant!
> 
> Please allow me a brief moment here to thank everyone for all the advices and information shared. They have really kept me going and motivated, and truthfully stress-free while in the midst of the process!
> 
> And for all who's waiting for the golden mail, keep your head up. A celebration is just around the corner.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats *borneo*


----------



## Ben 10

gtaark said:


> Same happening with me.. :fingerscrossed:


Wher it is getting delayed for you !


----------



## mithu93ku

ramanj said:


> Yippeeee finally got PR!!! Thanks to the forum for all the help and support  party time!


Congrats *ramanj*


----------



## 0z_dream

afr_k said:


> Your existing EOI will work. The CO will ask for a consent email from u so that he or she can change ur invitation score from 65 to 60 so that it matches ur accessed score which will be 60. Read carefully what is co's offer and then reply. Any doubts post here u will surely get sm help. if u send the email then grant is in ur inbox. Hope this brings sm relief.


Thanks, Co can reduce 65 to 60 , no probs as long as i have got 60, but query is then wat , i mean consider a situation CO asking me to reduce the point i gave her the permission to do so , CO reduce to 60. Now as now EOI invitation was for the point 65, then again i have to wait for EOI invitation for 60 ?, as there is a huge queue from aug onwards. Or will CO just change the point for the record and continue my application?


----------



## gtaark

Routine Checks...according to what CO told me



Ben 10 said:


> Wher it is getting delayed for you !


----------



## amitagy

Dear All,

Would request someone in forum to please help me guide : under what circumstances does DIAC reduce the work experience, that has been judged by ACS.

I have 60 points, (considering ACS's 5 years of experience). In case there is reduction in points, my application would likely get rejected. 

Although, there are cases where people have experienced their applications getting rejected, but a consolidated list of key points will help understand better.

Thanks in advance.
regards


----------



## Ben 10

gtaark said:


> Routine Checks...according to what CO told me


Did CO ( he/she) mentioned any time limit for the checkup ?


----------



## Ben 10

gtaark said:


> Routine Checks...according to what CO told me


What is your CO initial ???


----------



## premchandjaladi

borneo said:


> Dear all~~
> 
> I have been following this thread and many other threads in this forum in silence for quite sometime now while proceeding with my visa application based on your most valuable information shared.
> 
> Today I have received my visa grant!
> 
> Please allow me a brief moment here to thank everyone for all the advices and information shared. They have really kept me going and motivated, and truthfully stress-free while in the midst of the process!
> 
> And for all who's waiting for the golden mail, keep your head up. A celebration is just around the corner.
> 
> Cheers


*Congrats Borneo* lane:arty:lane:


----------



## gtaark

12 weeks...starting Aug 28

Two CO's working on my Case from ADL 2..."RL" and "SO"



Ben 10 said:


> Did CO ( he/she) mentioned any time limit for the checkup ?


----------



## premchandjaladi

anshuashu said:


> Thank you all for ur lovely wishes..hope evryone gets their grants soon..:amen::wave::grouphug:


*Congrats anshu*

arty:arty::amen:lane:lane:


----------



## SAM_007

Software_Engg said:


> I am new to this Forum. I have lodged my e-Visa through an agent on 22nd Aug 2013. I haven't got a CO yet.
> 
> Can I go for my medicals, provided that I have not paid visa fee for my dependants(husband & daughter) yet. How can I get their HAP ID??? Any suggestions pls.


Hi Software_Engg,

I am bit confused here!! As per my understanding if anyone includes their dependents in the application, he/she needs to pay the total visa fee(primary+dependents) at one go. Whats about your case, were you excluded them during 190 E VISA lodgement? If that so you need to include them as early as possible before any decision. 

If you lodge a Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa or Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa application and later decide to add your partner, you can ask the department to add them to the application. You must do this, in writing, before a decision is made on your application. Complete and send Form 1022: Notification of changes in circumstances to the office that is processing your application.

You cannot add a partner to your Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa application after lodgement.

Details are available in the following link:

Including family members

Thanks
Masum


----------



## ashish0401

*Imp Info for all members*

Hi Guys,

As you guys know that CO been assigned to me yesterday and CO contacted me today  . 
My CO is from gsm brisbane team 33 .. Anybody have any idea about this team ? I heard they are very fast.Not sure though. Inputs are welcome.
Ok so my point of posting is to tell that CO has asked for only PCC for me and my wife . They didnt even asked for any payslips or any bank statement and not even I have uploaded them on the eVisa account.
*The MOST IMPORTANT thing that my work exp has not been reduced at all* :rockon: as I have not received any mail from her telling of my work ex reduction. SO guys just chill pill and enjoy your waiting period. 
Please provide your inputs on this Firetoty and all my other friends here.....


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Ben 10

gtaark said:


> 12 weeks...starting Aug 28
> 
> Two CO's working on my Case from ADL 2..."RL" and "SO"


any limit or deadline for the Finalization of our case ?


----------



## ashish0401

*Imp Info for all members*

Hi Guys,

As you guys know that CO been assigned to me yesterday and CO contacted me today . 
My CO is from gsm brisbane team 33 .. Anybody have any idea about this team ? I heard they are very fast.Not sure though. Inputs are welcome.
Ok so my point of posting is to tell that CO has asked for only PCC for me and my wife . They didnt even asked for any payslips or any bank statement and not even I have uploaded them on the eVisa account.
*The MOST IMPORTANT thing that my work exp has not been reduced * :rockon: at all as I have not received any mail from her telling of my work ex reduction. SO guys just chill pill and enjoy your waiting period. 
Please provide your inputs on this Firetoty and all my other friends here.....


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## gtaark

I believe they have 6 months to finalize the case for subclass 190...I guess they are fully utilizing this time for my case..hahaha 



Ben 10 said:


> any limit or deadline for the Finalization of our case ?


----------



## Firetoy

Server is down because they are preparing our grants!!! lol


----------



## Firetoy

Your visa is round the corner!!!. When will you be able to provide your PCC???
God, I'm excited, and it's not my visa!!!!!



ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As you guys know that CO been assigned to me yesterday and CO contacted me today .
> My CO is from gsm brisbane team 33 .. Anybody have any idea about this team ? I heard they are very fast.Not sure though. Inputs are welcome.
> Ok so my point of posting is to tell that CO has asked for only PCC for me and my wife . They didnt even asked for any payslips or any bank statement and not even I have uploaded them on the eVisa account.
> *The MOST IMPORTANT thing that my work exp has not been reduced * :rockon: at all as I have not received any mail from her telling of my work ex reduction. SO guys just chill pill and enjoy your waiting period.
> Please provide your inputs on this Firetoty and all my other friends here.....
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


----------



## Birender

amitagy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Would request someone in forum to please help me guide : under what circumstances does DIAC reduce the work experience, that has been judged by ACS.
> 
> I have 60 points, (considering ACS's 5 years of experience). In case there is reduction in points, my application would likely get rejected.
> 
> Although, there are cases where people have experienced their applications getting rejected, but a consolidated list of key points will help understand better.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> regards


Please share your occupation and your acs is in old format or new? Does your ACS have a deemed date?


----------



## bhanu.it2002

Thats a gr8 news !!



ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As you guys know that CO been assigned to me yesterday and CO contacted me today .
> My CO is from gsm brisbane team 33 .. Anybody have any idea about this team ? I heard they are very fast.Not sure though. Inputs are welcome.
> Ok so my point of posting is to tell that CO has asked for only PCC for me and my wife . They didnt even asked for any payslips or any bank statement and not even I have uploaded them on the eVisa account.
> *The MOST IMPORTANT thing that my work exp has not been reduced * :rockon: at all as I have not received any mail from her telling of my work ex reduction. SO guys just chill pill and enjoy your waiting period.
> Please provide your inputs on this Firetoty and all my other friends here.....
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


----------



## Ben 10

gtaark said:


> I believe they have 6 months to finalize the case for subclass 190...I guess they are fully utilizing this time for my case..hahaha


IS this 6 months for , from the date of Lodgement or from the date of verification ??


----------



## gtaark

Date of Lodgement.



Ben 10 said:


> IS this 6 months for , from the date of Lodgement or from the date of verification ??


----------



## seanbp

Ben 10 said:


> IS this 6 months for , from the date of Lodgement or from the date of verification ??


Should be from the date of lodgement. PCC and Medicals have a 12 month validity and generally 1st entry date is decided on these dates whichever is earlier


----------



## sandhuaman

foaz144 said:


> :cheer2:




congratulations dear...wish u a good luck for ur coming life in new land...u missed ..something...ur timeline....Kindly add it for all of us......


----------



## foaz144

GOT GRANT TODAY…….THANK TO YOU ALL & PRAY THAT YOU ALL GET…SOON..UR GOLDEN EMAIL…lane: lane: lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Vetassess : 18/12/12
+Ve/: 11/4/13
IELTS: 26/5/13 (7.5)
ACT & EOI: 29/5/13
ACT +VE: 8/7/13
190 Visa lodge: 16/8/13
co: 27/9/2013
GRANT: 10/10/2013


----------



## foaz144

GOT GRANT TODAY…….THANK TO YOU ALL & PRAY THAT YOU ALL GET…SOON..UR GOLDEN EMAIL…lane: lane: lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Vetassess : 18/12/12
+Ve/: 11/4/13
IELTS: 26/5/13 (7.5)
ACT & EOI: 29/5/13
ACT +VE: 8/7/13
190 Visa lodge: 16/8/13
co: 27/9/2013
GRANT: 10/10/2013


----------



## foaz144

GOT GRANT TODAY…….THANK TO YOU ALL & PRAY THAT YOU ALL GET…SOON..UR GOLDEN EMAIL…lane: lane: lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Vetassess : 18/12/12
+Ve/: 11/4/13
IELTS: 26/5/13 (7.5)
ACT & EOI: 29/5/13
ACT +VE: 8/7/13
190 Visa lodge: 16/8/13
co: 27/9/2013
GRANT: 10/10/2013


----------



## foaz144

GOT GRANT TODAY…….THANK TO YOU ALL & PRAY THAT YOU ALL GET…SOON..UR GOLDEN EMAIL…lane: lane: lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Vetassess : 18/12/12
+Ve/: 11/4/13
IELTS: 26/5/13 (7.5)
ACT & EOI: 29/5/13
ACT +VE: 8/7/13
190 Visa lodge: 16/8/13
co: 27/9/2013
GRANT: 10/10/2013


----------



## AM

congrats


----------



## amitso

seanbp said:


> Still waiting. i applied in June


Are you from Team 8?


----------



## roposh

Looks like the e-visa server is down today. Unable to login to the system. It says 'This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.'

Congratulations to those who have got their grants today!

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Software_Engg

SAM_007 said:


> Hi Software_Engg,
> 
> I am bit confused here!! As per my understanding if anyone includes their dependents in the application, he/she needs to pay the total visa fee(primary+dependents) at one go. Whats about your case, were you excluded them during 190 E VISA lodgement? If that so you need to include them as early as possible before any decision.
> 
> If you lodge a Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa or Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa application and later decide to add your partner, you can ask the department to add them to the application. You must do this, in writing, before a decision is made on your application. Complete and send Form 1022: Notification of changes in circumstances to the office that is processing your application.
> 
> You cannot add a partner to your Skilled - Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa application after lodgement.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Masum


My agent told me to lodge my application for 190 visa and told me to include dependants via form 1022, once CO is allocated.

Now I am getting frustrated as no CO is assigned till today and want to have my medicals done before CO is allocated. Can I go for it?????


----------



## roposh

foaz144 said:


> GOT GRANT TODAY…….THANK TO YOU ALL & PRAY THAT YOU ALL GET…SOON..UR GOLDEN EMAIL…lane: lane: lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Vetassess : 18/12/12
> +Ve/: 11/4/13
> IELTS: 26/5/13 (7.5)
> ACT & EOI: 29/5/13
> ACT +VE: 8/7/13
> 190 Visa lodge: 16/8/13
> co: 27/9/2013
> GRANT: 10/10/2013


Congratulations Foaz!!!!! Party time


----------



## sandhuaman

......
..................MY CASE OFFICER IS ON LEAVE.....PROBABLY ENJOYING the stunning beaches , the fine white sands and turquoise blue waters ........waiting to hear from her soon....it all seems so refreshing...wish we all get the opportunity to celeabrate like her....


----------



## roposh

Looks like the e-visa server is down today. Unable to login to the system. It says 'This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.'

Congratulations to those who have got their grants today!

regards,
Roposh


----------



## AM

i am not sure why agent told like that. thats not good


----------



## Ben 10

foaz144 said:


> GOT GRANT TODAY…….THANK TO YOU ALL & PRAY THAT YOU ALL GET…SOON..UR GOLDEN EMAIL…lane: lane: lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Vetassess : 18/12/12
> +Ve/: 11/4/13
> IELTS: 26/5/13 (7.5)
> ACT & EOI: 29/5/13
> ACT +VE: 8/7/13
> 190 Visa lodge: 16/8/13
> co: 27/9/2013
> GRANT: 10/10/2013


Congrats 
:clap2: :clap2:


----------



## amitso

Hi All,

I was just wondering whether all the team of DIAC follow same processes & checks on the application allocated to them? Does different teams are specialised in handling particular cases?

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## seanbp

amitso said:


> Are you from Team 8?


Team 4


----------



## mithu93ku

foaz144 said:


> GOT GRANT TODAY…….THANK TO YOU ALL & PRAY THAT YOU ALL GET…SOON..UR GOLDEN EMAIL…lane: lane: lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Vetassess : 18/12/12
> +Ve/: 11/4/13
> IELTS: 26/5/13 (7.5)
> ACT & EOI: 29/5/13
> ACT +VE: 8/7/13
> 190 Visa lodge: 16/8/13
> co: 27/9/2013
> GRANT: 10/10/2013


Congrats *foaz144*


----------



## Firetoy

COngratulations!!! Party time!!!
What is your occupation code? Are you onshore?




foaz144 said:


> GOT GRANT TODAY…….THANK TO YOU ALL & PRAY THAT YOU ALL GET…SOON..UR GOLDEN EMAIL…lane: lane: lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Vetassess : 18/12/12
> +Ve/: 11/4/13
> IELTS: 26/5/13 (7.5)
> ACT & EOI: 29/5/13
> ACT +VE: 8/7/13
> 190 Visa lodge: 16/8/13
> co: 27/9/2013
> GRANT: 10/10/2013


----------



## green_apple

foaz144 said:


> GOT GRANT TODAY…….THANK TO YOU ALL & PRAY THAT YOU ALL GET…SOON..UR GOLDEN EMAIL…lane: lane: lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Vetassess : 18/12/12
> +Ve/: 11/4/13
> IELTS: 26/5/13 (7.5)
> ACT & EOI: 29/5/13
> ACT +VE: 8/7/13
> 190 Visa lodge: 16/8/13
> co: 27/9/2013
> GRANT: 10/10/2013


Wow congratulations foaz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## green_apple

WizzyWizz said:


> green_apple - i sent you a PM check it out
> 
> ruchkal - i'm hoping that you'll meet you CO today or before the week ends otherwise it will be impossible for me to meet my CO next week. :Cry:


Yep replied your PM Wizzy 

ruchkal, I guess you will got CO by tomorrow or early next week..you might be the first applicant of September to hear from CO and this will bring luck to people in this thread


----------



## terminator1

Can someone please confirm whether the DAIC visa application webpage is down? 
Thank you!


----------



## Firetoy

sand!!!!! She is relaxing, and when she is back, she will be so relaxed and happy that she will give you the grant as soon as she will open your file!!!!
Meanwhile, prepare a cup of tea, sit down and enjoy what sourrounds you!



sandhuaman said:


> ......
> ..................MY CASE OFFICER IS ON LEAVE.....PROBABLY ENJOYING the stunning beaches , the fine white sands and turquoise blue waters ........waiting to hear from her soon....it all seems so refreshing...wish we all get the opportunity to celeabrate like her....


----------



## manubadboy

foaz144 said:


> GOT GRANT TODAY&#133;&#133;.THANK TO YOU ALL & PRAY THAT YOU ALL GET&#133;SOON..UR GOLDEN EMAIL&#133;lane: lane: lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Vetassess : 18/12/12
> +Ve/: 11/4/13
> IELTS: 26/5/13 (7.5)
> ACT & EOI: 29/5/13
> ACT +VE: 8/7/13
> 190 Visa lodge: 16/8/13
> co: 27/9/2013
> GRANT: 10/10/2013


Congrats dude.. All the best..

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashish0401

terminator1 said:


> Can someone please confirm whether the DAIC visa application webpage is down?
> Thank you!


Ya Bro, 

Its down from a while now dont be panic.
It will be up soon.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## delhi78

Hello friends....i lodged my e-visa on 28 sep.mine is a self employed case.i have a real estate (pvt ltd) co. in delhi from past 4 years.iam one of the directors of my co. I hav provided diac with three sale & purchases(registered with sub registrar) documents along with bank statement achkowledging the deals.so my queston is,are self employed cases are more prone to diac physical verification? As iam most often out of my office and don have confidence on my office staff(few,only two)for answering any questons if asked.please share ur valuable thoghts as i smetimes feel very isolated out here as maximum expats are not self emplyed.thanks in advance


----------



## terminator1

ashish0401 said:


> Ya Bro,
> 
> Its down from a while now dont be panic.
> It will be up soon.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


i am not panicking  ... i just asked.
Thanks by the way!


----------



## ashish0401

terminator1 said:


> i am not panicking  ... i just asked.
> Thanks by the way!


Ohh sorry,

Since morning I have seen so many people running around in this forum on that, So, in that state of mind I wrote that to u . My bad. :wave:

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As you guys know that CO been assigned to me yesterday and CO contacted me today  .
> My CO is from gsm Brisbane team 33 .. Anybody have any idea about this team ? I heard they are very fast.Not sure though. Inputs are welcome.
> Ok so my point of posting is to tell that CO has asked for only PCC for me and my wife . They didnt even asked for any payslips or any bank statement and not even I have uploaded them on the eVisa account.
> *The MOST IMPORTANT thing that my work exp has not been reduced at all* :rockon: as I have not received any mail from her telling of my work ex reduction. SO guys just chill pill and enjoy your waiting period.
> Please provide your inputs on this Firetoty and all my other friends here.....
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Guys Any idea about *" gsm Brisbane team 33"* ?


----------



## ashish0401

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As you guys know that CO been assigned to me yesterday and CO contacted me today .
> My CO is from gsm brisbane team 33 .. Anybody have any idea about this team ? I heard they are very fast.Not sure though. Inputs are welcome.
> Ok so my point of posting is to tell that CO has asked for only PCC for me and my wife . They didnt even asked for any payslips or any bank statement and not even I have uploaded them on the eVisa account.
> *The MOST IMPORTANT thing that my work exp has not been reduced * :rockon: at all as I have not received any mail from her telling of my work ex reduction. SO guys just chill pill and enjoy your waiting period.
> Please provide your inputs on this Firetoty and all my other friends here.....
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Guys Any idea about *" gsm Brisbane team 33"* ?


----------



## terminator1

ashish0401 said:


> Ohh sorry,
> 
> Since morning I have seen so many people running around in this forum on that, So, in that state of mind I wrote that to u . My bad. :wave:
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


its okay.... never mind.


----------



## ashish0401

Firetoy said:


> Your visa is round the corner!!!. When will you be able to provide your PCC???
> God, I'm excited, and it's not my visa!!!!!


Hi Firetoy,

I have yet to go to PSK for that but tis a day matter as I dont have any change in my current address.
I am planning to go on Tuesday(as my wife's dumbass manager is not allowing her to go out for some time) no other choice.As Monday is a holiday for PSK I suppose .
SO , I will submit PCC to both of us on Tuesday : D: fingers crossed:
Next week would be grant week for me hopefully....... 


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## sre375

ashish0401 said:


> Guys Any idea about *" gsm Brisbane team 33"* ?


I was allocated CO from team 33, initials JL. She was quick in her grant decision as you can see from my timelines 

Pls submit your PCC as early as possible.


----------



## ashish0401

terminator1 said:


> its okay.... never mind.


What's the matter with your grant dude.
Including I was hoping to see the grant of a couple of my friends on the forum much earlier bro.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

sre375 said:


> I was allocated CO from team 33, initials JL. She was quick in her grant decision as you can see from my timelines
> 
> Pls submit your PCC as early as possible.


Hmm,

Thank god i am in right hands 

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

terminator1 said:


> Can someone please confirm whether the DAIC visa application webpage is down?
> Thank you!


eVisa page is up bro. :nod:


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## The Shobra

I feel *frustrated and concern *because tomorrow I will completed 2 months since I lodged my application (12/08) and no any contact from co I front load all documents
I called DIAC they told me my application with team 6 Ad
Sent 2 emails to team 6, only automatic replies to my emails
I can not enjoy my annual leave because of waiting.


----------



## terminator1

ashish0401 said:


> eVisa page is up bro. :nod:
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Thank you 
i have no clue on whats going on with my application.
co has not contacted till date... i am waiting to hear from him/her.


----------



## sre375

terminator1 said:


> Thank you
> i have no clue on whats going on with my application.
> co has not contacted till date... i am waiting to hear from him/her.


Its been awfully long since you were allotted a CO. You should drop a mail to check the situation?


----------



## miteshm82

The Shobra said:


> I feel *frustrated and concern *because tomorrow I will completed 2 months since I lodged my application (12/08) and no any contact from co I front load all documents
> I called DIAC they told me my application with team 6 Ad
> Sent 2 emails to team 6, only automatic replies to my emails
> I can not enjoy my annual leave because of waiting.


Please be patient!! You will get direct grant mail as you have uploaded all required documents. You should at least wait for 10 weeks.


----------



## ashish0401

terminator1 said:


> Thank you
> i have no clue on whats going on with my application.
> co has not contacted till date... i am waiting to hear from him/her.


Call those idiots..... :deadhorse:

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## miteshm82

Software_Engg said:


> My agent told me to lodge my application for 190 visa and told me to include dependants via form 1022, once CO is allocated.
> 
> Now I am getting frustrated as no CO is assigned till today and want to have my medicals done before CO is allocated. Can I go for it?????


Hi, I think we have a same case. I added my son after I lodeged my visa. 

You agent is right and the reason is, CO will ask for 1022 or 1023. There is one more form 1436 to add dependent to existing application. 

So it is advisable to wait for you CO's mail.


----------



## terminator1

sre375 said:


> Its been awfully long since you were allotted a CO. You should drop a mail to check the situation?


@sre & ashish
i called them last month... these morons don't reveal details about the co... what they said was initial assessment has been done... please wait for the co to contact you.... i informed my agent, who said to wait for 3-4 weeks for the co to contact... i has been 4th week now... the co is from t 34...
same thing happened with balajism, no contacts from the co till the grant date...
he was granted pr yesterday... i hope that he/she going to contact soon... best wishes needed from you guys... :nod:


----------



## pari12

Hi everyone, 

I am new on this form. My timeline is below-
E visa lodged (subclass 190) - 7th August 2013
CO assigned Adelaide T2 - 12th September 2013
Submitted additional documents on 18th Sept.

After that I didn't hear anything from CO. Do you have any idea how long do I have to wait?


----------



## ashish0401

terminator1 said:


> @sre & akshay
> i called them last month... these morons don't reveal details about the co... what they said was initial assessment has been done... please wait for the co to contact you.... i informed my agent, who said to wait for 3-4 weeks for the co to contact... i has been 4th week now... the co is from t 34...
> same thing happened with balajism, no contacts from the co till the grant date...
> he was granted pr yesterday... i hope that he/she going to contact soon... best wishes needed from you guys... :nod:


Good luck Bro,

My prediction is that You will get decision by tuesday MAX.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## miteshm82

pari12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new on this form. My timeline is below-
> E visa lodged (subclass 190) - 7th August 2013
> CO assigned Adelaide T2 - 12th September 2013
> Submitted additional documents on 18th Sept.
> 
> After that I didn't hear anything from CO. Do you have any idea how long do I have to wait?


28 days after CO allocated. You can mail your CO about your status anytime.


----------



## terminator1

ashish0401 said:


> Good luck Bro,
> 
> My prediction is that You will get decision by tuesday MAX.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Thank you very much 
it has been a long time i have been waiting. i applied for 2611 whereas i could have also applied for 2613....


----------



## ashish0401

terminator1 said:


> Thank you very much
> it has been a long time i have been waiting. i applied for 2611 whereas i could have also applied for 2613....


Later would have been better I guess Bro.
My 2 cents. :nod:

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## terminator1

ashish0401 said:


> Later would have been better I guess Bro.
> My 2 cents. :nod:
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


well... i was very new when i applied for acs... i dint even know about this site


----------



## amitso

Any update from Team 8?


----------



## stevenmilton

ramanj said:


> Yippeeee finally got PR!!! Thanks to the forum for all the help and support  party time!


Congrats on your letter grant...excitement is in the air....My CO is from Team 34 Brisbane too...could you share the initials?


----------



## stevenmilton

miteshm82 said:


> Please be patient!! You will get direct grant mail as you have uploaded all required documents. You should at least wait for 10 weeks.


precisely our thoughts too...we have been waiting for the past 5 months...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Liz21

Hi all, 

got mail from CO (Adelaide Team 4 ) today requesting pcc..

Liz


----------



## ruchkal

green_apple said:


> Yep replied your PM Wizzy
> 
> ruchkal, I guess you will got CO by tomorrow or early next week..you might be the first applicant of September to hear from CO and this will bring luck to people in this thread


Lets see green apple... If I get CO allocation, I will update that soon............................ 

Will see whether I will be able to give a smile to all September applicants by tomorrow...:fish2::fish2:


----------



## ssyap

The site is back!!


----------



## ruchkal

foaz144 said:


> GOT GRANT TODAY…….THANK TO YOU ALL & PRAY THAT YOU ALL GET…SOON..UR GOLDEN EMAIL…lane: lane: lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Vetassess : 18/12/12
> +Ve/: 11/4/13
> IELTS: 26/5/13 (7.5)
> ACT & EOI: 29/5/13
> ACT +VE: 8/7/13
> 190 Visa lodge: 16/8/13
> co: 27/9/2013
> GRANT: 10/10/2013


Wow... Congratulations....:second::second: Happy for you...lane: All the best to your future...

Are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## abby0910

kunalvassa said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear Captain,
> 
> I guess we are in the similar situation.
> 
> I have applied under 190 as Financial Investment Advisor for NSW. Followings are the sequences of event.
> 
> Sponsorship received on 19th August 2013
> eVisa applied on 19th September 2013
> PCC and medical completed and updated on 1st October 2013.
> 
> But CO is not yet assigned. Worried what to do now?
> 
> -Regards,
> KV


Hi Kunal,
I have also applied for Fin Inv Adv on 19th Sept. Coincidence!!Now waiting for CO to be appointed.


----------



## ashish0401

0z_dream said:


> That is good to hear, could pls provide us your details such as acs, code, yrs of exp u claimed


Sorry Bro.

I just deleted those from my signature as it was not allowed to add everything.
ACS: Nov 2012
SOC : Soft Engineer
IELTS : 6th Jul 13
Points : 65
EOI : filed on 30th July 
Invited : 5th Aug 13
Applied : 10th Aug 
CO : 9th Oct 13
Add Docs : 10th Docs
Docs provided : Yet to provide

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## rahul897

ashish0401 said:


> Later would have been better I guess Bro.
> My 2 cents. :nod:
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


whats ur co intials
mine is from team33 LZ


----------



## shift_move

*Got my 189 Visa grant approval letter*

All,
I have been granted my 180 skill select Visa this morning. I am happy to share this new with you all.
I have applied through an agent. I was checking the eVisa page and noticed that the status changed to finalized and I see the grant letters. Called up my agent and he forwarded me the grant mail.

My sincere thanks for all the forum members for clarifying all the questions that I had. I have updated my signature to reflect the latest time lines. Anyone has any questions, please feel free to send me a PM.

For those who are awating a grant, hang in there as I know you will get it soon.
My advice is don't get panic if there is little delay. Please be patinet and I am sure you will get it.


----------



## ashish0401

rahul897 said:


> whats ur co intials
> mine is from team33 LZ


It something else some indian is my CO

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## shift_move

*Visa Grant *

All,
I have been granted my 180 skill select Visa this morning. I am happy to share this new with you all.
I have applied through an agent. I was checking the eVisa page and noticed that the status changed to finalized and I see the grant letters. Called up my agent and he forwarded me the grant mail.

My sincere thanks for all the forum members for clarifying all the questions that I had. I have updated my signature to reflect the latest time lines. Anyone has any questions, please feel free to send me a PM.

For those who are awating a grant, hang in there as I know you will get it soon.
My advice is don't get panic if there is little delay. Please be patinet and I am sure you will get it.


----------



## sre375

shift_move said:


> All,
> I have been granted my 180 skill select Visa this morning. I am happy to share this new with you all.
> I have applied through an agent. I was checking the eVisa page and noticed that the status changed to finalized and I see the grant letters. Called up my agent and he forwarded me the grant mail.
> 
> My sincere thanks for all the forum members for clarifying all the questions that I had. I have updated my signature to reflect the latest time lines. Anyone has any questions, please feel free to send me a PM.
> 
> For those who are awating a grant, hang in there as I know you will get it soon.
> My advice is don't get panic if there is little delay. Please be patinet and I am sure you will get it.


Congratulations! You deserve it for hanging in there. Cheers and enjoy the moment


----------



## AM

nothing at all


----------



## Vijay24

Liz21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> got mail from CO (Adelaide Team 4 ) today requesting pcc..
> 
> Liz


What are you thinking then?  Send it right away and expect a grant


----------



## Vijay24

amitso said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just wondering whether all the team of DIAC follow same processes & checks on the application allocated to them? Does different teams are specialised in handling particular cases?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit



It depends on case to case and also how each CO verifies. Or maybe they have some checklist kind of thing to verify the applications


----------



## gsp2canberra

Today I called DIAC and they told that CO hasn't been allocated yet but will happen soon (does that mean a day or weeks?) though they told me that it looks likely my case will be assigned to Team 8..

Is it quite common situation?


----------



## akshay1229

shift_move said:


> All,
> I have been granted my 180 skill select Visa this morning. I am happy to share this new with you all.
> I have applied through an agent. I was checking the eVisa page and noticed that the status changed to finalized and I see the grant letters. Called up my agent and he forwarded me the grant mail.
> 
> My sincere thanks for all the forum members for clarifying all the questions that I had. I have updated my signature to reflect the latest time lines. Anyone has any questions, please feel free to send me a PM.
> 
> For those who are awating a grant, hang in there as I know you will get it soon.
> My advice is don't get panic if there is little delay. Please be patinet and I am sure you will get it.


Many congrats...


----------



## Firetoy

Hi all, I added a sheet to the spreadsheet named ALLOCATION DATES. You can go into, input some data you are looking form such as visa subclass or country and it will calculate the average CO allocation time for the chosen criteria. It uses the data from the spreadsheet itself, so it is just informative.
Waiting is making me do this freak stuff!!!


----------



## premchandjaladi

foaz144 said:


> GOT GRANT TODAY…….THANK TO YOU ALL & PRAY THAT YOU ALL GET…SOON..UR GOLDEN EMAIL…lane: lane: lane: :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Vetassess : 18/12/12
> +Ve/: 11/4/13
> IELTS: 26/5/13 (7.5)
> ACT & EOI: 29/5/13
> ACT +VE: 8/7/13
> 190 Visa lodge: 16/8/13
> co: 27/9/2013
> GRANT: 10/10/2013


Congrats foaz
Con u tell ur co initials and their team please


----------



## Vijay24

bhanu30 said:


> Today I called DIAC and they told that CO hasn't been allocated yet but will happen soon (does that mean a day or weeks?) though they told me that it looks likely my case will be assigned to Team 8..
> 
> Is it quite common situation?


It is common response from DIAC. Sometimes the operator might not know who is your CO and hence they say the team which is handling your case. But CO might be working on your case !


----------



## gsp2canberra

Arvind- have you called them and checked if the CO as been allocated by now?
I called today no CO yet, but possibility is my case will be handled by Team 8.

Hope that I will get some luck to this team and grants just happen quickly..

Thanks
bhanu


----------



## AM

Team 08. welcome to the big list of waiting club Bhanu


----------



## AM

it is definitely Team 08 for you. i am not sure about CO yet, but its in Team 08 as well.. keep your prayers on


----------



## gsp2canberra

aravindhmohan said:


> Team 08. welcome to the big list of waiting club Bhanu


Will get my lucky charm along.. for the whole group!
Wahe Guru


----------



## leonine4eva

smtouseef said:


> And one more most important thing walk in is ok but you need to register online and take print of your PCC application. Carry this along with your passport and address proof as listed on website if your addresses are different.


To add a little more, carry photographs just in case. And if your married, and Ur partner is not endorsed on your passport, and same with her, then you may want your marriage certificate and a letter acknowledging the same and giving details.


----------



## stevenmilton

ramanj said:


> Brisbane Team 34


i was just telling you...yday that you have nothing else to upload or submit...and that your grant is coming along soon...and there you have it....VOILA....you got yours pretty quick....cooolllll


----------



## Birender

shift_move said:


> All,
> I have been granted my 180 skill select Visa this morning. I am happy to share this new with you all.
> I have applied through an agent. I was checking the eVisa page and noticed that the status changed to finalized and I see the grant letters. Called up my agent and he forwarded me the grant mail.
> 
> My sincere thanks for all the forum members for clarifying all the questions that I had. I have updated my signature to reflect the latest time lines. Anyone has any questions, please feel free to send me a PM.
> 
> For those who are awating a grant, hang in there as I know you will get it soon.
> My advice is don't get panic if there is little delay. Please be patinet and I am sure you will get it.


congratulations. Party hard.. 

any reductions in work ex?


----------



## srikar

shift_move said:


> All,
> I have been granted my 180 skill select Visa this morning. I am happy to share this new with you all.
> I have applied through an agent. I was checking the eVisa page and noticed that the status changed to finalized and I see the grant letters. Called up my agent and he forwarded me the grant mail.
> 
> My sincere thanks for all the forum members for clarifying all the questions that I had. I have updated my signature to reflect the latest time lines. Anyone has any questions, please feel free to send me a PM.
> 
> For those who are awating a grant, hang in there as I know you will get it soon.
> My advice is don't get panic if there is little delay. Please be patinet and I am sure you will get it.


Congrats and all the best !!!!!!!!


----------



## pari12

Hi everyone, 
I got CO officer from Adelaide T2, his first name starts with P and surname with B.
Is there someone on this form has same CO? For more info plz check my timeline-

E visa lodged 190 - 7 August 2013
CO contacted for more documents on 12 Sept.
Sent all documents on 18th Sept.

After that case officer didn't give me any response. DO you have any idea how long do I have to wait. Seniors please help me. 
Thanks.


----------



## felix2020

simmi_mahmud said:


> they never give me password. any other option?


Call DIAC and find it out. If you have access to your skill select, you can also check it there. It should show "lodged" instead of "invited."


----------



## felix2020

ambproject said:


> I fail to understand one thing how is this that some applicants who applied before other dont get co but who apply after them got it why is this variation ?


It's all random. Different cases are assigned to different teams by an automated system. If your team is fast and has less case loads, you will get CO early. Also it depends on the applicants location, such as onshore or offshore.


----------



## Vijay24

pari12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I got CO officer from Adelaide T2, his first name starts with P and surname with B.
> Is there someone on this form has same CO? For more info plz check my timeline-
> 
> E visa lodged 190 - 7 August 2013
> CO contacted for more documents on 12 Sept.
> Sent all documents on 18th Sept.
> 
> After that case officer didn't give me any response. DO you have any idea how long do I have to wait. Seniors please help me.
> Thanks.


He was my CO. Nice guy  
Since it is close to a month after sending requested documents you can email and check with him asking if he has received the documents or he requires anymore.


----------



## shift_move

sre375 said:


> Congratulations! You deserve it for hanging in there. Cheers and enjoy the moment


Thanks sre375. I think we both had our medical on the same day Aug 15th at Apollo Chennai


----------



## sre375

shift_move said:


> Thanks sre375. I think we both had our medical on the same day Aug 15th at Apollo Chennai


Yup, thats right  I noticed that a lot of people had come in for an Australian visa medical checkup. 

Where are you planning to move and when?


----------



## shift_move

akshay1229 said:


> Many congrats...


Thanks so much, hoping to see you day in the next few days


----------



## shift_move

akshay1229 said:


> Many congrats...


Thanks so much, hoping to see your day in the next few days


----------



## Birender

shift_move said:


> Thanks so much, hoping to see your day in the next few days


hey,

hoe many points you claimed for work ex? and any deductions made by your CO?


----------



## sandhuaman

anyone from team 2 adelaide with intials LS


----------



## sandhuaman

ambproject said:


> Before case officer allocation does teams work on the case or not ?


NO MATE ,ALL POWER IS IN THE HAND OF CO:fingerscrossed:


----------



## msohaibkhan

ruchkal said:


> I lodged on 5th September and still waiting for CO....
> 
> A guy who lodged on 30th August has got a direct grant today. They are gradually moving towards September.. Lets wait till the time is right for us buddy....:flypig::flypig:


Since you are 190 applicant, I'd strongly suggest u to submit PCC & Med before CO allocation. This will expediate your case and u may get the direct grant even without have any contact with CO.


----------



## kmann

Many congartzzzzzz to all who received GOLDEN MAIL today  Best wishes for future :wave:


----------



## Luqman

Dear Experts, 

Can you please help me on one urgent issue. 

I have already uploaded my documents and waiting for CO. I found a mistake in my salary slips showing my date of joining the company which is not correct as per the letter issued by HR. Instead on 2007 it has mentioned 2010. Bank statements showing salary transfer and employment letter shows correct dates. Salary slips are downloaded from online company website. 

Is it going to make an issue ? 
Should I ask HR to issue the correction letter for salary slips mentioning wrong Joining date. What should they mention on the letter ?


----------



## Gurpreethm

pari12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I got CO officer from Adelaide T2, his first name starts with P and surname with B.
> Is there someone on this form has same CO? For more info plz check my timeline-
> 
> E visa lodged 190 - 7 August 2013
> CO contacted for more documents on 12 Sept.
> Sent all documents on 18th Sept.
> 
> After that case officer didn't give me any response. DO you have any idea how long do I have to wait. Seniors please help me.
> Thanks.


Hi Had same CO

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## sandhuaman

ambproject said:


> Dear Sandu How you came toknow that she is on leave ? Secondly just tell me how she notify that she sis appointed to you on 4th october as you should have her 12 days before[/QUOTE
> 
> i got an email from her....about the leave....i donot know the exact date on which my case was allocated to her...it could be before 4th ...i wrote 4th oct because she emailed me on this date to inform about her leave......


----------



## ady the grea

Hi All,

Can anyone tell What are the main points to take care of while immigrating to Australia?

ady


----------



## vikasmart

delhi78 said:


> Hello friends....i lodged my e-visa on 28 sep.mine is a self employed case.i have a real estate (pvt ltd) co. in delhi from past 4 years.iam one of the directors of my co. I hav provided diac with three sale & purchases(registered with sub registrar) documents along with bank statement achkowledging the deals.so my queston is,are self employed cases are more prone to diac physical verification? As iam most often out of my office and don have confidence on my office staff(few,only two)for answering any questons if asked.please share ur valuable thoghts as i smetimes feel very isolated out here as maximum expats are not self emplyed.thanks in advance


Hi ..Even I have applied on 28/09

DIAC may give a verification call:fingerscrossed:


----------



## arijit0286

ashish0401 said:


> Sorry Bro.
> 
> I just deleted those from my signature as it was not allowed to add everything.
> ACS: Nov 2012
> SOC : Soft Engineer
> IELTS : 6th Jul 13
> Points : 65
> EOI : filed on 30th July
> Invited : 5th Aug 13
> Applied : 10th Aug
> CO : 9th Oct 13
> Add Docs : 10th Docs
> Docs provided : Yet to provide
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Hi Ashish,

I just came across this valuable thread only today. I too have applied for the 189 skilled visa in August (7th august), but I have not been assigned a CO yet. How do we come to know if a CO has been assigned? Does he / she email us? Or is the status updated in the "continue saved online application" dashboard? Please advice!

I have completed my medicals and the status in the dashboard says "No health examinations are required...", which I feel has been updated by DIAC.

ACS: 8 Apr 2013
ANZSCO: 261311 (Analyst programmer)
IELTS : 10 MAR 2012
Points : 60
EOI : 26th May 2013
Invited : 5th Aug 13
Applied : 7th Aug 13 
CO : NOT YET !!!!

The status in the online dashboard still shows "In Progress". I am feeling a bit worried now as I have crossed the 8 week timeframe normally taken. 

Regards,
Arijit


----------



## amitagy

Birender said:


> Please share your occupation and your acs is in old format or new? Does your ACS have a deemed date?


Thanks Birender, for your response. 
Occupation code is BA - 261111, ACS was done in March 13. I didnt see any deemed date there. 
It says "your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under.........". There is no defined date.


----------



## Birender

arijit0286 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> I just came across this valuable thread only today. I too have applied for the 189 skilled visa in August (7th august), but I have not been assigned a CO yet. How do we come to know if a CO has been assigned? Does he / she email us? Or is the status updated in the "continue saved online application" dashboard? Please advice!
> 
> I have completed my medicals and the status in the dashboard says "No health examinations are required...", which I feel has been updated by DIAC.
> 
> ACS: 8 Apr 2013
> ANZSCO: 261311 (Analyst programmer)
> IELTS : 10 MAR 2012
> Points : 60
> EOI : 26th May 2013
> Invited : 5th Aug 13
> Applied : 7th Aug 13
> CO : NOT YET !!!!
> 
> The status in the online dashboard still shows "In Progress". I am feeling a bit worried now as I have crossed the 8 week timeframe normally taken.
> 
> Regards,
> Arijit


are you a onshore applicant?


----------



## shift_move

Birender said:


> hey,
> 
> hoe many points you claimed for work ex? and any deductions made by your CO?


Hi,
Claimed 15 points for work exp. No deductions on my work exp. My ACS is old format thou..


----------



## arijit0286

Yes Birender, onshore applicant from Sydney...however I had to come to India for an urgent medical matter. I did ask one MARA agent if there is going to be any problem if I go, she said there won't be any issues whatsoever.


----------



## Birender

amitagy said:


> Thanks Birender, for your response.
> Occupation code is BA - 261111, ACS was done in March 13. I didnt see any deemed date there.
> It says "your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under.........". There is no defined date.


Bro i am in the same boat. I am also a 60 pointer and claimed 5 points for work ex.

Till now it has been seen that 65 pointers are safe.

But there is no specific scenario when DIAC is reducing points. So this is all on luck now.

If you are an onshore candidate, you are safe. And if it is an offshore application, all we can do is pray and with ourselves best of luck.

Wishes to you bro. Hope things will be fine. Its just the matter of another month or so. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Birender

shift_move said:


> Hi,
> Claimed 15 points for work exp. No deductions on my work exp. My ACS is old format thou..


nice.. congratulations. 

Wishing you a lot of luck ahead in OZ. stay connected


----------



## Birender

arijit0286 said:


> Yes Birender, onshore applicant from Sydney...however I had to come to India for an urgent medical matter. I did ask one MARA agent if there is going to be any problem if I go, she said there won't be any issues whatsoever.


i will advise you to call them and ask your status. May be you already have a CO.

Best of luck


----------



## ibtihaj

foaz144 said:


> my CO asked me to reduce test score point from 70 to 60 as, in VETASSESS they didnt assessed my 9 years of experince, instead they only assessed work experince in last 5 years, and the VETSASSES explanation on this is " we do not assess more then 5 years of experince for skill assessment".


man so did u OKed ur CO to reduce ur score? kindly update us if ur CO has reduced ur score and allowed ur application to be processed as normal

all the best :smokin:


----------



## amitagy

Birender said:


> Bro i am in the same boat. I am also a 60 pointer and claimed 5 points for work ex.
> 
> Till now it has been seen that 65 pointers are safe.
> 
> But there is no specific scenario when DIAC is reducing points. So this is all on luck now.
> 
> If you are an onshore candidate, you are safe. And if it is an offshore application, all we can do is pray and with ourselves best of luck.
> 
> Wishes to you bro. Hope things will be fine. Its just the matter of another month or so. :fingerscrossed:


Well, in that case i guess, Good Luck to us..


----------



## amitso

Hello Friends,

Please update your CO Team name in the google docs. This will help all of us to understand the pace of the team and estimate the grant.

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## srikar

ibtihaj said:


> man so did u OKed ur CO to reduce ur score? kindly update us if ur CO has reduced ur score and allowed ur application to be processed as normal
> 
> all the best :smokin:


foaz has already got his Grant.Dont worry.


----------



## amitso

Hello Friends,

Please update column Team name in the google docs. Atleast we should know who all from Team 8.

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## Oz2013

Hi Guys,

Good to see the chain for 189 Visa class in month of Sept.. Lets wait and hope we get CO soon.


----------



## Firetoy

Sinchan!!! Any CO for you? Not yet????? Did you check your email today??????



Sinchan said:


> Hey guys ... can't login to my evisa page ... Is there any problem with the evisa site now?
> 
> Sinchan


----------



## Birender

amitagy said:


> Well, in that case i guess, Good Luck to us..


Yup.. good luck.. 

keeping things on luck is hard, but i guess there is no alternate.


----------



## johnson77

I got my PCC done today and have forwarded to CO. Thankyou Leonine4eva, Smtouseef and itisme for your guidance


----------



## Birender

johnson77 said:


> I got my PCC done today and have forwarded to CO. Thankyou Leonine4eva, Smtouseef and itisme for your guidance


congrats.. Start buying party stuff.. soon you have to arrange a grant party


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Sinchan!!! Any CO for you? Not yet????? Did you check your email today??????


i have lately seen many entries in the excel sheet. Good work.. keep it up.


----------



## srikar

johnson77 said:


> I got my PCC done today and have forwarded to CO. Thankyou Leonine4eva, Smtouseef and itisme for your guidance


Keep the bottles ready, we may have to open them any time.


----------



## Firetoy

I'm f****** bored when I'm not working! Days are too long to do nothing! So I try to update the spreadsheet 



Birender said:


> i have lately seen many entries in the excel sheet. Good work.. keep it up.


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> I'm f****** bored when I'm not working! Days are too long to do nothing! So I try to update the spreadsheet


yup.. even on my working days, i don't feel like working. This wait and tension about reduction are eating my days like anything. 

i sometimes feel mentally paralyzed, my brain ---> :crutch:


----------



## johnson77

srikar said:


> Keep the bottles ready, we may have to open them any time.


Thankyou Srikar, Hoping for the best


----------



## ind2oz

Hello All,

Got mail from CO asking for PCC today. Now fingers crossed. not sure how long for grant.


----------



## johnson77

Birender said:


> yup.. even on my working days, i don't feel like working. This wait and tension about reduction are eating my days like anything.
> 
> i sometimes feel mentally paralyzed, my brain ---> :crutch:


Dont worry dude, Things will go well soon.


----------



## Birender

johnson77 said:


> Dont worry dude, Things will go well soon.


thanks a lot.  wishing everyone quick grants.


----------



## kmann

ind2oz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Got mail from CO asking for PCC today. Now fingers crossed. not sure how long for grant.


great......your grant is just around the corner. All the best.


----------



## srikar

Birender said:


> yup.. even on my working days, i don't feel like working. This wait and tension about reduction are eating my days like anything.
> 
> i sometimes feel mentally paralyzed, my brain ---> :crutch:


Well said Birender, I too feel the same though I know that you and firetoy have applied before me.
My situation will become worse when you both get Grants.


----------



## ind2oz

kmann said:


> great......your grant is just around the corner. All the best.


Thanks Kmann. Hoping early next week.


----------



## RedDevil19

Congrats.................enjoy this moment


----------



## Zolter

alihasan said:


> congrats. best of luck.


Congrats!!! When are you planning to land?


----------



## stevenmilton

anyone in here with CO who is from brisbane team 34 (apart from ramanj who for sure is partying tnite)..and whose initials are BH/AM?


----------



## Sinchan

Firetoy said:


> Sinchan!!! Any CO for you? Not yet????? Did you check your email today??????


No dear ... no luck as of now. I am checking my emails and evisa page everyday at least 20 times. However, interestingly I have notice something in the evisa page today. It's just ön the right side of where one's name appear as *"Person 1 - Name"*; there it says *"Processing"* (but at top right corner it's still *"In progress"*). I am not sure if it indicates anything as I might not have noticed it earlier. May be other guys like you who are also waiting for CO can confirm this. May be it's just useless curiosity ... result of bubbles in my stomach ... also it seems DIAC has slowed down a bit.

Sinchan


----------



## ruchkal

msohaibkhan said:


> Since you are 190 applicant, I'd strongly suggest u to submit PCC & Med before CO allocation. This will expediate your case and u may get the direct grant even without have any contact with CO.


Hi msohaibkhan,

I am applying through an agent. He doesn't allow to front load medical and PCC. I have obtained PCC. So I am eagerly waiting for CO. I am starting my sixth week from tomorrow.:fish2::fish2:


----------



## sandhuaman

Luqman said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Can you please help me on one urgent issue.
> 
> I have already uploaded my documents and waiting for CO. I found a mistake in my salary slips showing my date of joining the company which is not correct as per the letter issued by HR. Instead on 2007 it has mentioned 2010. Bank statements showing salary transfer and employment letter shows correct dates. Salary slips are downloaded from online company website.
> 
> Is it going to make an issue ?
> Should I ask HR to issue the correction letter for salary slips mentioning wrong Joining date. What should they mention on the letter ?


ask HR to issue right one,and fill form 1023 notification of incorrect answer


----------



## ibtihaj

srikar said:


> foaz has already got his Grant.Dont worry.


thats great ! so did the CO changed his EOI score as per the assessed score? actually I also have the same issue and still waiting for the CO to contact me to correct my score


----------



## roposh

ruchkal said:


> Hi msohaibkhan,
> 
> I am applying through an agent. He doesn't allow to front load medical and PCC. I have obtained PCC. So I am eagerly waiting for CO. I am starting my sixth week from tomorrow.:fish2::fish2:


yeah Ruchkal...its 6th week for us from tomorrow...


----------



## dev2027

*189 visa*

Applied on 26/08/2013 , CO--? Grant --?


----------



## sylvia_australia

sandhuaman said:


> ask HR to issue right one,and fill form 1023 notification of incorrect answer


What about your status sandhu sab?
I am just behind you.


----------



## felix2020

ambproject said:


> Before case officer allocation does teams work on the case or not ?


Before allocating CO, the team does an initial assessment and make sure everything is there for the CO to make a decision.


----------



## Colombo

Birender said:


> Seriously?? terminator told it was team 34??
> 
> what is it man?? i am getting so scared.



Dude;

They are not deducting....
I was giving and answer to certain some one who was blaming to our good and beloved team 8.

Yes they are kind a easy going...

any ways i have a big hope about coming week. 

I would say people may be on vacation due to school holidays is continuing @ that part of the country these days.

We will get our grants starting from Monday the 14th.....:kiss::kiss:

Chill down till then :music::xmassnow:

XXX


----------



## Judy&Rob

kejal22 said:


> Hi Der it's been more than a month we haven't received the golden email of granted visa. What shall I do. Pl suggest


Patience....All good things come to those who wait :-D


----------



## Colombo

sandhuaman said:


> ......
> ..................MY CASE OFFICER IS ON LEAVE.....PROBABLY ENJOYING the stunning beaches , the fine white sands and turquoise blue waters ........waiting to hear from her soon....it all seems so refreshing...wish we all get the opportunity to celeabrate like her....


No offence..
Would you mind letting us know how did you dig this info.....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## JaxSantiago

Sinchan said:


> No dear ... no luck as of now. I am checking my emails and evisa page everyday at least 20 times. However, interestingly I have notice something in the evisa page today. It's just ön the right side of where one's name appear as *"Person 1 - Name"*; there it says *"Processing"* (but at top right corner it's still *"In progress"*). I am not sure if it indicates anything as I might not have noticed it earlier. May be other guys like you who are also waiting for CO can confirm this. May be it's just useless curiosity ... result of bubbles in my stomach ... also it seems DIAC has slowed down a bit.
> 
> Sinchan


Doesn't mean anything, I think. That has been that way since Day 1 for me (since the docs I uploaded showed Received).


----------



## shift_move

Birender said:


> nice.. congratulations. Wishing you a lot of luck ahead in OZ. stay connected



Thanks and sure will do stay in touch. By the way is there any group that has been created for expats from India?


----------



## felix2020

JaxSantiago said:


> Doesn't mean anything, I think. That has been that way since Day 1 for me (since the docs I uploaded showed Received).


Don't get serious on e-visa status page, the system has bugs and issues. The only time I would take something seriously when I get an E-mail from them.


----------



## Colombo

terminator1 said:


> Thank you
> i have no clue on whats going on with my application.
> co has not contacted till date... i am waiting to hear from him/her.


How you doing young man....

please fill in the blanks...

 Waiting ...... .(Susks / For the girl) 
 Why this .... .(kolawaradi / Delay)
 when we get our..... . (Salary / Grant)

I know man sooner than later we will be able to watch a cricket match @ MCG.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## JaxSantiago

felix2020 said:


> Don't get serious on e-visa status page, the system has bugs and issues. The only time I would take something seriously when I get an E-mail from them.


I don't.  I'm aware that once you've submitted all the docs the next thing that you should be monitoring is your mailbox.


----------



## Colombo

sre375 said:


> Its been awfully long since you were allotted a CO. You should drop a mail to check the situation?


Dear Sre;

I have phoned the office twice...
The lady said things will be OK soon.

I donno whats happening.
It is 10 working days since I have submitted additional docs.
It is 4 days since I have phoned them.

Anything that you can say to chill me down 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

ashish0401 said:


> Good luck Bro,
> 
> My prediction is that You will get decision by tuesday MAX.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Pleas make a prediction for me as well.
no penalty for miss fires.....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> How you doing young man....
> 
> please fill in the blanks...
> 
> Waiting ...... .(Susks / For the girl)
> Why this .... .(kolawaradi / Delay)
> when we get our..... . (Salary / Grant)
> 
> I know man sooner than later we will be able to watch a cricket match @ MCG.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


my dear colombo,
here you go!

waiting sucks 
 why this delay
 when will we get out grant

Whats happening with team 8?
cheers!


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> Pleas make a prediction for me as well.
> no penalty for miss fires.....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


I would say tomorrow


----------



## Colombo

terminator1 said:


> my dear colombo,
> here you go!
> 
> waiting sucks
> why this delay
> when will we get out grant
> 
> Whats happening with team 8?
> cheers!


Just stand still...
I feel like a sitting duck .... my self...

no idea... what to do where to go....

you and me now uncles to other candidates...
they are too young..
we are ancient....

cheer me up dude...cheer me up...

:hurt::grouphug::snowball:

XXX


----------



## Colombo

terminator1 said:


> I would say tomorrow


I need it in big time.....

ray2:ray2:ray2:

Cheers

XXX


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> Just stand still...
> I feel like a sitting duck .... my self...
> 
> no idea... what to do where to go....
> 
> you and me now uncles to other candidates...
> they are too young..
> we are ancient....
> 
> cheer me up dude...cheer me up...
> 
> :hurt::grouphug::snowball:
> 
> XXX


i agree... you & i are the only ones left from july....it has been so long....WTH


----------



## samkalu

Colombo said:


> Pleas make a prediction for me as well.
> no penalty for miss fires.....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Take it easy. You will get it. Iam sure they are typing your grant.


----------



## terminator1

samkalu said:


> Take it easy. You will get it. Iam sure they are typing your grant.


samkalu: one more post and you will have five stars


----------



## samkalu

terminator1 said:


> samkalu: one more post and you will have five stars


Didnt notice that .


----------



## Cadstaad

Guys,

I checked my visa status online, and I noticed that the status of the documents being uploaded changed from "Required" to "Requested", what does it mean?

Appreciate your reply in this regard.


----------



## felix2020

Colombo said:


> Dear Sre;
> 
> I have phoned the office twice...
> The lady said things will be OK soon.
> 
> I donno whats happening.
> It is 10 working days since I have submitted additional docs.
> It is 4 days since I have phoned them.
> 
> Anything that you can say to chill me down
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


They may have sent the grant to a wrong e-mail address. Did you check your junk folder ?


----------



## alihasan

Cadstaad said:


> Guys,
> 
> I checked my visa status online, and I noticed that the status of the documents being uploaded changed from "Required" to "Requested", what does it mean?
> 
> Appreciate your reply in this regard.


In my case, it was the case officer who changed the status to requested. It could mean that you have been assigned a CO.


----------



## felix2020

Cadstaad said:


> Guys,
> 
> I checked my visa status online, and I noticed that the status of the documents being uploaded changed from "Required" to "Requested", what does it mean?
> 
> Appreciate your reply in this regard.


Do you see all your documents in the second box? If it is there, don't worry about it.


----------



## Cadstaad

felix2020 said:


> Do you see all your documents in the second box? If it is there, don't worry about it.


Thanks for your swift reply.

Yes the documents are there.


----------



## felix2020

Cadstaad said:


> Thanks for your swift reply.
> 
> Yes the documents are there.


Recently they sent me a request to fill and upload from 80 on my e-visa page. I uploaded it twice and its around 48 hours and the "required" status has not been changed to "received."

I won't take e-visa status seriously until I get an email from them .


----------



## Colombo

samkalu said:


> Take it easy. You will get it. Iam sure they are typing your grant.


 thsnks mate
I mean it..... 

Cheers
XXX


----------



## Colombo

felix2020 said:


> They may have sent the grant to a wrong e-mail address. Did you check your junk folder ?


Very funny
But I forgot to laugh. .. 


Entire day I was glearing at my e visa page.
Nothing is special there.

Cheers
XXX


----------



## felix2020

Colombo said:


> Very funny
> But I forgot to laugh. ..
> 
> 
> Entire day I was glearing at my e visa page.
> Nothing is special there.
> 
> Cheers
> XXX


I think your grant is coming today. Then you can party all weekend.


----------



## happybuddha

terminator1 said:


> i agree... you & i are the only ones left from july....it has been so long....WTH


Ahem, sir. Dont feel lonely. I am there too. Just dont read this thread often as I am not awaiting CO. Can you believe where almost all clinics in India/SL/BD are eHealth enabled. Clinics in USA are not  my medical reports are STILL in transit and God only knows when they will reach Aus and will be assessed. I only pray my meds are not referred. :amen:


----------



## happybuddha

So its Colombo, Terminator and happybuddha ... what strange screen names and see how similar our outcome is turning out to be lol


----------



## pari12

Gurpreethm said:


> Hi Had same CO
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


Thanks for replying Gurpreet,
How was your experience with him?


----------



## pari12

Vijay24 said:


> He was my CO. Nice guy
> Since it is close to a month after sending requested documents you can email and check with him asking if he has received the documents or he requires anymore.


Thanks Vijay for your suggestion, I will check after one months.


----------



## felix2020

DIBP should provide ios and android apps for candidates to check their e-visa status. They should also release details on how many visas they are granting everyday on which subclass including occupation, points score and other factors. 

This idea could be an e-commerce revenue model for DIBP.


----------



## drshk

*CO allocated on 10/10!!!*

Hi guys,

Here's some good news to kick off the day - I just called DIAC and was told that a case officer has been allocated to my case yesterday :high5:

In fact the lady said 'case officer's'' were allocated yesterday so I am thinking a lot of you waiting for CO should have also got them assigned...pls call DIAC to confirm.

My case officer is Lolene from Adelaide team 2. Anyone has experience with her, please share. I am just so glad its not team 8


----------



## drshk

*CO allocated on 10/10!!!*

Hi guys,

I just called DIAC and was told that a case officer has been allocated to my case yesterday :high5:

In fact the lady said 'case officer's'' were allocated yesterday so I am thinking a lot of you waiting for CO should have also got them assigned...pls call DIAC to confirm.

My case officer is Lolene from Adelaide team 2. Anyone has experience with her, please share.


----------



## felix2020

drshk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's some good news to kick off the day - I just called DIAC and was told that a case officer has been allocated to my case yesterday :high5:
> 
> In fact the lady said 'case officer's'' were allocated yesterday so I am thinking a lot of you waiting for CO should have also got them assigned...pls call DIAC to confirm.
> 
> My case officer is Lolene from Adelaide team 2. Anyone has experience with her, please share. I am just so glad its not team 8


I can see that you are onshore and still it took you 40+ days to get a CO. Some people claim that onshore gets priorities over offshore for CO allocation and processing. Do you think it is true ? And, if you don't mind, are you claiming work experience points ?


----------



## drshk

*leaving the Team 8 club!!*

Hi guys,

I got a CO allocated yesterday from Adelaide team 2. I guess this means it isn't necessary that everyone will get CO from team 8, they are just doing initial evaluation as someone else mentioned here earlier.

All the best to everyone! Hoping to hear of more CO allocations today


----------



## drshk

No, I don't think its always true. I have seen many offshore applicants get COs and grants before onshore applicants. 

I am claiming 5 points for Australian work experience. Hope this helps!



felix2020 said:


> I can see that you are onshore and still it took you 40+ days to get a CO. Some people claim that onshore gets priorities over offshore for CO allocation and processing. Do you think it is true ? And, if you don't mind, are you claiming work experience points ?


----------



## AM

All the best doc
Give us good news


----------



## drshk

Still have medicals pending so it will take a while 

I just saw your column is green on the spreadsheet with CO allocation on 3rd Oct, have you got CO?



aravindhmohan said:


> All the best doc
> Give us good news


----------



## AM

no it was team 8 allocation. like yours. 
will try my luck calling DIAC


----------



## drshk

All the best, I am pretty sure you have also been assigned a CO yesterday. Keep us updated!



aravindhmohan said:


> no it was team 8 allocation. like yours.
> will try my luck calling DIAC


----------



## AM

got a CO assigned yesterday for my file. From Team 8 of course. Initial is C


----------



## AM

got a CO assigned yesterday for my file. From Team 8 of course. Initial is C


----------



## AM

got a CO assigned yesterday for my file. From Team 8 of course. Initial is C


----------



## felix2020

aravindhmohan said:


> got a CO assigned yesterday for my file. From Team 8 of course. Initial is C


It looks like 5 weeks CO allocation time is consistent across the board. 

Good Luck with your grant.


----------



## ssyap

JaxSantiago said:


> I don't.  I'm aware that once you've submitted all the docs the next thing that you should be monitoring is your mailbox.


Jax, May I know if you are submitting NBI clearance as your Singapore PCC?


----------



## AM

hey thanks felix. got team assigned on day 36. CO on day 43


----------



## felix2020

aravindhmohan said:


> hey thanks felix. got team assigned on day 36. CO on day 43


I have received a notification on my e-visa page asking for form 80.

Does anyone think it's a sign for Team or CO allocation ? I am onshore.


----------



## drshk

I knew it  All the best :thumb:



aravindhmohan said:


> got a CO assigned yesterday for my file. From Team 8 of course. Initial is C


----------



## drshk

It looks like someone is working on your file, which is good  why don't you call up DIAC and confirm CO allocation



felix2020 said:


> I have received a notification on my e-visa page asking for form 80.
> 
> Does anyone think it's a sign for Team or CO allocation ? I am onshore.


----------



## felix2020

drshk said:


> It looks like someone is working on your file, which is good  why don't you call up DIAC and confirm CO allocation


I don't want to call them at this moment because I only lodged my file on 24-09 and it looks like it's too early. 

One of my friends got similar notification after 30 days of lodging, and then he got his grant seven days after that.


----------



## Firetoy

CONGRATS!!!!

I knew it I knew it 



drshk said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's some good news to kick off the day - I just called DIAC and was told that a case officer has been allocated to my case yesterday :high5:
> 
> In fact the lady said 'case officer's'' were allocated yesterday so I am thinking a lot of you waiting for CO should have also got them assigned...pls call DIAC to confirm.
> 
> My case officer is Lolene from Adelaide team 2. Anyone has experience with her, please share. I am just so glad its not team 8


----------



## Firetoy

Whattttt??? What has happened to the google spreadsheet???


----------



## drshk

Thanks Firetoy, your predictions are spot on 



Firetoy said:


> CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> I knew it I knew it


----------



## drshk

someone seems to be messing with it  it was ok when I put in my CO allocation date (although not sorted by lodgement dates as we had it earlier). when I checked later on, most of the entries were gone 

I was hoping you would be able to fix it



Firetoy said:


> Whattttt??? What has happened to the google spreadsheet???


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Whattttt??? What has happened to the google spreadsheet???


Can you recover from a backup?


----------



## Firetoy

Well, the matter is that I'm not the owner of the file  but I made a copy last night to work on it, so I'm going to upload that one, and maybe change the permissions for this one in a new link. I'm working on it. Need sometime!



felix2020 said:


> Can you recover from a backup?


----------



## Colombo

felix2020 said:


> I think your grant is coming today. Then you can party all weekend.


U r in my partying list smoung first 3 

Cheers


----------



## gsp2canberra

aravindhmohan said:


> got a CO assigned yesterday for my file. From Team 8 of course. Initial is C


Hey you got ur co assigned, Is it?
Did you call them again or got the notification by email?

Also which team is he from?

Thanks


----------



## Firetoy

By the way, has anyone of you received an email with a skillselect survey????? I received one this morning to write down my opinion about the automatic process. Don't know if I should fil it up or not....


----------



## alihasan

Firetoy said:


> By the way, has anyone of you received an email with a skillselect survey????? I received one this morning to write down my opinion about the automatic process. Don't know if I should fil it up or not....


I did. I don't think you are required to fill it up. But I was so bored that I did it anyway :-D. Took about 5 minutes I think.


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> By the way, has anyone of you received an email with a skillselect survey????? I received one this morning to write down my opinion about the automatic process. Don't know if I should fil it up or not....


I think they send the survey to candidates based on the invited date. So I should get one within a few weeks.


----------



## felix2020

Colombo said:


> U r in my partying list smoung first 3
> 
> Cheers


send me a PM when you receive the grant. 

Cheers..


----------



## hh2008

Hi,guys, when elodge submitting docs to CO, do I need to submit proves and docs of non-relevant employment. My first part time job is deducted by ACS, it is not a skilled employment. So, I tick non-relevant in EOI system, actually, this part time job, I was paid by cash, there was no tax or pay slips ... I was not able to provide more evidence. Is it OK with CO? thx!


----------



## felix2020

hh2008 said:


> Hi,guys, when elodge submitting docs to CO, do I need to submit proves and docs of non-relevant employment. My first part time job is deducted by ACS, it is not a skilled employment. So, I tick non-relevant in EOI system, actually, this part time job, I was paid by cash, there was no tax or pay slips ... I was not able to provide more evidence. Is it OK with CO? thx!


you do not need to provide any document for anything where you are not claiming points for it. 

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Firetoy

Ok, fixed!! Here is the link for the google spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
And try not to mess please!!!!


----------



## Firetoy

Ok, fixed!! Here is the link for the google spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
And try not to mess please!!!!


----------



## Firetoy

Ok, fixed!! Here is the link for the google spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
And try not to mess please!!!!


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Ok, fixed!! Here is the link for the google spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
> And try not to mess please!!!!


You are doing a great job for all the fellow members. Keep it up.

Thanks for adding me into the list.


----------



## Firetoy

Thanks mate!



felix2020 said:


> You are doing a great job for all the fellow members. Keep it up.
> 
> Thanks for adding me into the list.


----------



## Firetoy

Ok, fixed!! Here is the link for the google spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
And try not to mess please!!!!


----------



## felix2020

dev2027 said:


> Applied on 26/08/2013 , CO--? Grant --?


Can you provide more details so that others can understand your case?

Current CO allocation time for 189 is 8-10 weeks. So you should have a CO by the end of this month, may be the grant at the same time if you front loaded everything.


----------



## AM

called DIAC> From Team 8 only


----------



## AM

if it has come only today it could be because of a CO or a glitch


----------



## felix2020

aravindhmohan said:


> if it has come only today it could be because of a CO or a glitch


It's been there for last two days. I think it's a Team allocation. Team makes a pre assessment before passing it to the CO. So I may get a CO next week.


----------



## JaxSantiago

ssyap said:


> Jax, May I know if you are submitting NBI clearance as your Singapore PCC?


No. The Singapore PCC will be a separate submission. I read somewhere that somebody was not asked to provide it (he was given a direct grant). That would be great (since Singapore PCC will take 3 weeks to process) but I'm not gonna hold my breath on that one.


----------



## JaxSantiago

felix2020 said:


> I have received a notification on my e-visa page asking for form 80.
> 
> Does anyone think it's a sign for Team or CO allocation ? I am onshore.


I doubt it. I got the same several days after kicking off the form submissions. IIRC, it was on my 2nd week.


----------



## drshk

very true, hats off to you Firetoy :yo: 



felix2020 said:


> You are doing a great job for all the fellow members. Keep it up.
> 
> Thanks for adding me into the list.


----------



## Firetoy

Can anyone tell me if it is possible for you to add your details ib the spreadsheet or it is blocked? 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Can anyone tell me if it is possible for you to add your details ib the spreadsheet or it is blocked? 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club


It is functional. I just changed my EOI date from 31-08 to 26-08.


----------



## thanich

itisme said:


> Yes.. I would want to know the process. Just in case if CO asks for it, I need not research on the same then.
> Please share the procedure for Singapore COC.


Hi itisme,

Sorry for the delayed reply. Due to project schedule I cud not find time to see the threads.

Here are the procedures.

1.	Fill the application form.
2.	Attach request letter from CO.
3.	Attach COC appeal letter.(CO will send you the format)
4.	Attach Photo copy of ID card.
5.	Attach Photo copy of Passport copy.
6.	Two passport size photographs.

COC office is in outram Park . Here is the address. Block D Police Cantonment Complex, #02-07/08, 391 New Bridge Road, Singapore 088762.


----------



## Vijay24

aravindhmohan said:


> got a CO assigned yesterday for my file. From Team 8 of course. Initial is C


So you be ready for giving us a treat in our get together


----------



## Pardee

Vet+ 25-JUN,,,lodged-190--- 19 JUL
CO- 26 AUG. Additional docks 12 SEP
GRANT ?


----------



## pulikali

Excellent job so far, Firetoy!! 
You've been a 'revelation'...literally. 
I hope my data is there in the spreadsheet, I'd updated it earlier. No access from work place. 

Can you use your gifted powers of prophecy and tell me when I can expect a CO? :wink:


~~~


----------



## thanich

Hi Firetoy .. nice job man..


----------



## tikna

Hi guys, 
Need a bit of advice, 

Once application is submitted when can we do the medicals? I am onshore applicant. Do I have to wait for CO allocation to provide me with HAP ID? 

Also please clarify, when do we know CO gets allocated apart from getting an email or calling DIAC? Is it when we see money has been deducted from our credit card? because I noticed that my credit card statement does not show any money which has been taken off for Immigration and I already applied my visa and got Acknowledgement letter. any idea?

Thanks


----------



## AM

looks like this CO processes pretty slow


----------



## sandhuaman

congrats drshk and arvindmohan for allocation of CO


----------



## AM

thanks. lets hope they process it faster


----------



## abhaytomar

tikna said:


> Hi guys,
> Need a bit of advice,
> 
> Once application is submitted when can we do the medicals? I am onshore applicant. Do I have to wait for CO allocation to provide me with HAP ID?
> 
> Also please clarify, when do we know CO gets allocated apart from getting an email or calling DIAC? Is it when we see money has been deducted from our credit card? because I noticed that my credit card statement does not show any money which has been taken off for Immigration and I already applied my visa and got Acknowledgement letter. any idea?
> 
> Thanks


Before going for medical or any other formalities, I suggest you to make sure if your application is successfully submitted,
If you received ack, I think application is fine.
did you also get a payment receipt? Check your eVISA link by login into it and you shud call to DIAC to make sure if payment is received by them if not then what is the next step for you.
Credit card statement sometimes does not reflect immediately, may be it will show you 2-3 days later.


----------



## sandhuaman

sandhuaman said:


> ask HR to issue right one,and fill form 1023 notification of incorrect answer


....get a new joining letter and fill up form 1023 mentioning about ur mistake . At the same time mention in the form 1023 that u have all the proofs including ur salary slips and bank statements to prove that it was a mistake which went unnoticed till now.

no worries ...relax..


----------



## amitso

Some good news,

shift_move from Team 8 got visa yesterday, I hope team 8 is picking up and will bring some smile on our faces soon.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-189-190-visa-applicants-97.html#post2014010

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## amitso

shift_move said:


> All,
> I have been granted my 180 skill select Visa this morning. I am happy to share this new with you all.
> I have applied through an agent. I was checking the eVisa page and noticed that the status changed to finalized and I see the grant letters. Called up my agent and he forwarded me the grant mail.
> 
> My sincere thanks for all the forum members for clarifying all the questions that I had. I have updated my signature to reflect the latest time lines. Anyone has any questions, please feel free to send me a PM.
> 
> For those who are awating a grant, hang in there as I know you will get it soon.
> My advice is don't get panic if there is little delay. Please be patinet and I am sure you will get it.


Congratulations...!! Finally some good news from Team 8 Adelaide. 

I hope team 8 is picking up and will bring some smile on our faces soon.


----------



## Firetoy

Thank you! About the 16th of October!



Chembata said:


> Excellent job so far, Firetoy!!
> You've been a 'revelation'...literally.
> I hope my data is there in the spreadsheet, I'd updated it earlier. No access from work place.
> 
> Can you use your gifted powers of prophecy and tell me when I can expect a CO? :wink:
> 
> 
> ~~~


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Thank you! About the 16th of October!


what about me firetoy? i am offshore


----------



## lync_p

For SG PCC, no need to wait for CO. Just bring the visa application summary. We have done that and no questions asked.


----------



## Firetoy

At the end of next week or beginning of the week after!



Birender said:


> what about me firetoy? i am offshore


----------



## abhaytomar

amitso said:


> Some good news,
> 
> shift_move from Team 8 got visa yesterday, I hope team 8 is picking up and will bring some smile on our faces soon.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-189-190-visa-applicants-97.html#post2014010
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Really seems a good news....best of luck for the waiting queue...


----------



## drshk

Thanks sandhuaman, on to the next step of the ladder 



sandhuaman said:


> congrats drshk and arvindmohan for allocation of CO


----------



## Sujith singh

Hi, my evisa page is not opening, it is showing some error, is this happening with everyone?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*any grants today*

Guys any grants for today or CO allocation . if any guys pl update asap,


----------



## premchandjaladi

Sujith singh said:


> Hi, my evisa page is not opening, it is showing some error, is this happening with everyone?


May be u got ur grant


Can you please add ur signature


----------



## AM

Ankita,i got CO allocated yesterday. came to know about it today.


----------



## rajfromhyd

Hi,

I called DIAC today and understood that CO allocated to my case couple of days before. Hoping some good news in next week.


Thanks
Raj


----------



## praveenreddy

Sujith singh said:


> Hi, my evisa page is not opening, it is showing some error, is this happening with everyone?


Hi sujith

I could able to login I don't find any problem there. Why don't u try it in another system.


----------



## JaxSantiago

lync_p said:


> For SG PCC, no need to wait for CO. Just bring the visa application summary. We have done that and no questions asked.


Are you sure about this? All my SG based friends had to submit a letter from CO before the Singapore Police Force attended to their request. Even this DIAC document says that much.



> Provide:
> a letter from DIAC requesting the certificate


SPF's website says the same thing too:



> Applicant must show documentary proof from the relevant consulate/immigration authority/government authority which clearly indicates that the production of the COC is required.


You're one lucky chap.


----------



## slimk2004

nsaini23 said:


> Anyone got CO name Catherine Team 4?


Hi nsaini23, 

Today I phoned DIAC to check if my medicals are cleared and got to know that a case officer named Catherine from Team 4 has allocated to my case. Catherine has allocated for me on 101013 (a day after yours) and hope she will make us happy soon... :ranger:

Cheers,


----------



## dandelindt

I have my CO ia assigned. Adeleide team 6 Rachel Jane Barker.

Anyone has any ideas about her support?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*no grants today*

i think diac has not granted any visa today ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no update from anyone


----------



## s_agrasen

Surfer127 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...visa-application-after-invite.html#post852463


Yeah, Thanks Surfer !!!

Finally I have ZEROD down on following documents. and Filled today......

VETASSESS Assessment Copy
EOI Copy 
RESUME of Primary Applicant
Passport Details - Certified
Previous Abroad Visits Details - VISA of other countries
Details of Certifier

*Educational Qualification - Primary Applicant:*
School Leaving Certificate
Std. 10th Marksheet 
Std. 12th Marksheet
Post Graduate Degree Certificate
Post Graduate Marksheet all copies
Post Graduate Transcripts
Graduate Degree Certificate
Graduate Marksheet
Graduate Transcripts
Diploma Certificate
Diploma Marksheets
Diploma Transcripts

Same as above for Secondary Applicant - (In my case, my wife)

*Work Experience - Primary Applicant*
Job 3: Appointment Letter
Job 3: Bonafid employee letter
Job 3: Salary Slip
Job 3: Income tax certificate
Job 2: Appointment Letter
Job 2: Bonafid employee letter
Job 2: Salary Slip
Job 2: Income tax certificate
Job 2: Reliving letter + Experience Letter
Job 1: Appointment Letter
Job 1: Bonafid employee letter
Job 1: Salary Slip
Job 1: Income tax certificate
Job 1: Reliving letter + Experience Letter

For Secondary Applicant:
Passport Details
Degree Certificates
Experience Letters
English Language supportive Documents

Forum, Let me know if something is missing.....


----------



## lync_p

no harm in trying .


----------



## Colombo

Dear system...!!

Thanks for giving me a heart attack
Early in the morning sending an e amail like that

My heart almost came out from my mouth


Cheers
XXX


----------



## Colombo

JaxSantiago said:


> I doubt it. I got the same several days after kicking off the form submissions. IIRC, it was on my 2nd week.


I gor that message after I attached my form 80

My co already contacted me
But nothing spoke about that form their after

Cheers
XXX


----------



## Surfer127

All d best Man !! My occupation went into special conditions today !!


----------



## premchandjaladi

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i think diac has not granted any visa today ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no update from anyone


Maybe they are in weekend mood
Hope next week will be our week


----------



## ruchkal

Hi Roposh and other September 1st week applicants,

Any good news about CO allocation?

My agent is telling that normally it takes minimum 6 weeks and maximum of 8 weeks for 190 applicants for CO allocation. :smash::smash: 

Waiting waiting and waiting....:fencing::fencing::eek2::spy::spy:


----------



## roposh

rajfromhyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called DIAC today and understood that CO allocated to my case couple of days before. Hoping some good news in next week.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


Hi Raj!!!!

My case is identical as yours. I too got Vic ss on 3 Sep 2013 and also lodged my application on the same date as yours i.e. 5 Sep 2013.

Its great to know that CO has been allocated to yoru case. I am assuming that since our cases are identical so may be CO might have been allocated to my application as well:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Anyways, Keep in touch buddy! Hope we hear some great news from our CO's in the coming days.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## amitso

dandelindt said:


> I have my CO ia assigned. Adeleide team 6 Rachel Jane Barker.
> 
> Anyone has any ideas about her support?


Avoid mentioning names of the CO, use initials


----------



## stevenmilton

ambproject said:


> Mine team is t34 brisbane i dont like this team can you tell me what are its prequesites and characteristics especiall co with initial letter A


Mine too is team 34 brisbane initial AM / BH... We are done with all procedures. .. just waiting for grant


----------



## dandelindt

amitso said:


> Avoid mentioning names of the CO, use initials


Gees! Sorry, anyone also assigned to Team6 Adeleide RJB?


----------



## iesus

how to do PCC? could you share your experience please?


----------



## mike alic

ruchkal said:


> Hi Roposh and other September 1st week applicants,
> 
> Any good news about CO allocation?
> 
> My agent is telling that normally it takes minimum 6 weeks and maximum of 8 weeks for 190 applicants for CO allocation. :smash::smash:
> 
> Waiting waiting and waiting....:fencing::fencing::eek2::spy::spy:


no news for me.. it's already EOD .. lets wait for Monday


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

mike alic said:


> no news for me.. it's already EOD .. lets wait for Monday




No news from my end too... As everyone has been saying it takes about 8 weeks for 189 applicants.. m in the 6th week now.. 
if something comes up in next 2 weeks I would be glad.. 

Regards


----------



## WizzyWizz

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i think diac has not granted any visa today ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no update from anyone


actually I know 2 people who received a grant today. they are not on this forum.


----------



## roposh

ruchkal said:


> Hi Roposh and other September 1st week applicants,
> 
> Any good news about CO allocation?
> 
> My agent is telling that normally it takes minimum 6 weeks and maximum of 8 weeks for 190 applicants for CO allocation. :smash::smash:
> 
> Waiting waiting and waiting....:fencing::fencing::eek2::spy::spy:


Hi Ruchkal!

There is an applicant named Raj who also applied on Sep 5 2013 same as we did. He called DIBP today and found out that CO was allocated to his case a couple of days back. So it means that they have started allocating COs for applicants who lodged in the first week of Sep.

It might be possible that CO is allocated to our case but we don't know it yet. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Anyways, lets see 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## sandhuaman

sylvia_australia said:


> What about your status sandhu sab?
> I am just behind you.


...Waiting dear....Co is on leave...she will come back on 15th....so nothing so far...but hope to hear from her soon....


----------



## sandhuaman

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> i think diac has not granted any visa today ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no update from anyone


what about u dear.. u got any email about co allocation or not...i guess u were away from this forum for quite sometime...


----------



## ruchkal

roposh said:


> Hi Ruchkal!
> 
> There is an applicant named Raj who also applied on Sep 5 2013 same as we did. He called DIBP today and found out that CO was allocated to his case a couple of days back. So it means that they have started allocating COs for applicants who lodged in the first week of Sep.
> 
> It might be possible that CO is allocated to our case but we don't know it yet. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Anyways, lets see
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hi Roposh,

Its a great news indeed.... Thank you for sharing...

Lets keep our fingers crossed buddy...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

sandhuaman said:


> what about u dear.. u got any email about co allocation or not...i guess u were away from this forum for quite sometime...as there was no posts from ur side


Hmmmm got co but dnt knw on which date and of which team . also my agent hadnt
uploaded all my docs on upfront bassis despite my repeated requests and he asked some documents 3 days ago which i gave him but till date he had not uploaded them . may be he is some special category of lazy lad or what i dont knw he dont tell me anythng regarding my case also ..........i m fed up wid thm


----------



## sandhuaman

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Hmmmm got co but dnt knw on which date and of which team . also my agent hadnt
> uploaded all my docs on upfront bassis despite my repeated requests and he asked some documents 3 days ago which i gave him but till date he had not uploaded them . may be he is some special category of lazy lad or what i dont knw he dont tell me anythng regarding my case also ..........i m fed up wid thm


...congratulations dear...on co allocation...


----------



## sandhuaman

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Hmmmm got co but dnt knw on which date and of which team . also my agent hadnt
> uploaded all my docs on upfront bassis despite my repeated requests and he asked some documents 3 days ago which i gave him but till date he had not uploaded them . may be he is some special category of lazy lad or what i dont knw he dont tell me anythng regarding my case also ..........i m fed up wid thm


congratulations dear....on co allocation. ur agent must be knowing details about ur case officer...ask him...anyways..which documents he asked u for....


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

sandhuaman said:


> ...congratulations dear...on co allocation...


hmmm thanks but i thk dat my agent is now irritated or what he doesnt reply whenever i ask about my status , and i dont have any idea whats going on with my case . one day i scolded him badly for not uploading docs on tym ........maybe now he is envy wd me dnt knw


----------



## sandhuaman

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hmmm thanks but i thk dat my agent is now irritated or what he doesnt reply whenever i ask about my status , and i dont have any idea whats going on with my case . one day i scolded him badly for not uploading docs on tym ........maybe now he is envy wd me dnt knw


wel grant is on the way for all of us .:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Sujith singh

Hi ankita, strange that u haven't got case officer yet...


----------



## green_apple

Roposh may not hear from CO as you front-loaded all the docs..

I think Ruchkal will receive CO mail by next week..are you applying through agent?

Enjoy weekend guys


----------



## shift_move

Birender said:


> congratulations. Party hard..
> 
> any reductions in work ex?


Thanks Birender. No work exp curtailed!


----------



## shift_move

amitso said:


> Congratulations...!! Finally some good news from Team 8 Adelaide.
> 
> I hope team 8 is picking up and will bring some smile on our faces soon.


Thanks and lets hope all the rest get the grant soon.


----------



## shift_move

srikar said:


> Congrats and all the best !!!!!!!!


Thanks so much srikar. All the best to you, hope to see your grant soon


----------



## srikar

What happened guys,No News/Updates ,This thread has moved to third page.
Bringing it to Page 1 with this post.

Firetoy, are you on a day off ?


----------



## niravchaku

Hi,

I have got the email from CO asking for more docs (Bank Statement, Payslips, Tax document & Form 80). Planning to submit asap.

Do I have to submit Form16 from company as a TAX document?

I have been assigned to team Adelaide Team 8. Any experience with the same team? My CO is KR.


----------



## arsyeed

hi there 
! A quick question 

Can secondary visa holder enter first without primary/main applicant visa subclass 190 ?


----------



## delhi78

Hi friends! When can we expect a slowdown in "grant process" or "co allocation" process due to chrismas.Will it be from mid November or starting December? And till what time we can expect the system to get back normal?


----------



## arsyeed

hi all!
A quick question 

Can secondary visa holder enter first without primary/main applicant visa subclass 190 ?


----------



## Sujith singh

They usually go on leave only from 21 dec till 17 jan. So untill then no problem...


----------



## delhi78

Can anybody tell me what does form 80 is uploaded for and is it asked by co or we should front load it aswell?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

arsyeed said:


> hi there
> ! A quick question
> 
> Can secondary visa holder enter first without primary/main applicant visa subclass 190 ?


no , secondary can enter the country only with primary applicant for the first time as it is clearly mentioned and once the passports of both the applicants are stamped thereafter they can entter /leave by themselves


----------



## delhi78

Sujith singh said:


> They usually go on leave only from 21 dec till 17 jan. So untill then no problem...


Thanks sujith.So can I expect a grant before the holidays starts for them?I lodged my evisa on 28 sep.


----------



## soumyasingh

niravchaku said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the email from CO asking for more docs (Bank Statement, Payslips, Tax document & Form 80). Planning to submit asap.
> 
> Do I have to submit Form16 from company as a TAX document?
> 
> I have been assigned to team Adelaide Team 8. Any experience with the same team? My CO is KR.


Yes. You can submit your Form 16 for the Tax document. I also had Team 8 but CO was different.


----------



## sre375

Colombo said:


> Dear Sre;
> 
> I have phoned the office twice...
> The lady said things will be OK soon.
> 
> I donno whats happening.
> It is 10 working days since I have submitted additional docs.
> It is 4 days since I have phoned them.
> 
> Anything that you can say to chill me down
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Well what can i say, keep eating that popcorn man, coz once its finished, you are going to be composing a message on this thread about your grant


----------



## kmann

Have a happy weekend guys.......Have fun


----------



## kmann

arsyeed said:


> hi all!
> A quick question
> 
> Can secondary visa holder enter first without primary/main applicant visa subclass 190 ?


YES , he/she can , no issues


----------



## s_agrasen

Surfer127 said:


> All d best Man !! My occupation went into special conditions today !!


So SAD to hear that....I thought you will join me in this October forum soon. ....

Best of luck for future and :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kmann

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> no , secondary can enter the country only with primary applicant for the first time as it is clearly mentioned and once the passports of both the applicants are stamped thereafter they can entter /leave by themselves


Hey Ankita,

Can you please share the source from where you got this information......As per my knowledge secondary applicant can enter prior to primary applicant.


----------



## kmann

delhi78 said:


> Can anybody tell me what does form 80 is uploaded for and is it asked by co or we should front load it aswell?


It is for evidence of character aprt from PCC. It is suggested to front load form 80, because CO will definitely ask for it. It is one of the mandat docs.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## felix2020

kmann said:


> Hey Ankita,
> 
> Can you please share the source from where you got this information......As per my knowledge secondary applicant can enter prior to primary applicant.


I don't see any problems who enters first and when. Visa is already granted and everyone in the application has a valid visa. In order to be sure, Check VEVO before travelling or call DIAC.


----------



## roposh

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> no , secondary can enter the country only with primary applicant for the first time as it is clearly mentioned and once the passports of both the applicants are stamped thereafter they can entter /leave by themselves


Ankita!
Where did you get this information from? there is no restriction that primary applicant has to enter first untill or unless it is specifically written on your grant letter.

Normally the grant comes without any condition so it doesn't matter if the dependant enters first or the primary applicant. However, if there is any condition written on ur grant letter than its a different case.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

green_apple said:


> Roposh may not hear from CO as you front-loaded all the docs..
> 
> I think Ruchkal will receive CO mail by next week..are you applying through agent?
> 
> Enjoy weekend guys


I hope you are right Green_Apple!

Wish you and all others a speedy grant:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

regards,
Roposh


----------



## leonine4eva

Hey guys! just to keep U informed I got a CO allocated from Team 4 yesterday


----------



## AM

lovely. thats good news


----------



## felix2020

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> no , secondary can enter the country only with primary applicant for the first time as it is clearly mentioned and once the passports of both the applicants are stamped thereafter they can entter /leave by themselves


Australia is "Visa Label free", there is no need to get your passport stamped. Candidate's passport number is connected to the DIBP database.


----------



## arijit0286

Hi friends,

Just thought of sharing this good news, I received my PR visa 189 grant today. It was processed by team 34 from Brisbane. I was quite dumbstruck when I received it since I wasn't let known of a CO beforehand!!

Good luck to all with your respective visa grants, hope it should come soon! 

Cheers!
Arijit


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

guys this information was as per my knowledge , once my agent told me this thing , rest i dont knw .............i have even read this thing in some post somewhere . .. . . . if

u guys say secondary applicant can enter without primary then its a great news for me toooo......rest i dont knw


----------



## felix2020

arijit0286 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just thought of sharing this good news, I received my PR visa 189 grant today. It was processed by team 34 from Brisbane. I was quite dumbstruck when I received it since I wasn't let known of a CO beforehand!!
> 
> Good luck to all with your respective visa grants, hope it should come soon!
> 
> Cheers!
> Arijit


*Congratulation ! *Can you mention your timeline, like when you lodged and etc. etc. ?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

arijit0286 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just thought of sharing this good news, I received my PR visa 189 grant today. It was processed by team 34 from Brisbane. I was quite dumbstruck when I received it since I wasn't let known of a CO beforehand!!
> 
> Good luck to all with your respective visa grants, hope it should come soon!
> 
> Cheers!
> Arijit


congrats can u share ur timelines


----------



## Ozbabe

Firetoy said:


> Ok, fixed!! Here is the link for the google spreadsheet [
> And try not to mess please!!!!


Hi All,
I am new to this group and hope to lodge my application in the near future. I am in the process of skill assesment

I have been following another forum where they have a spreadsheet to collect data on timelines so we all can know progress and when to expect actions. What is different about that spreadsheet is that it is managed by a few 'admins' so people do not mess with the sheet. Data is only entered and removed by the admins. Updates are pasted in green or red as the case may be and admins update the sheet and paste a message that it has been done so the member knows and other admins do not duplicate the entry.

It will be nice if we can have that kind of protected sheet. Just a suggestion. Any thoughts?


----------



## felix2020

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> guys this information was as per my knowledge , once my agent told me this thing , rest i dont knw .............i have even read this thing in some post somewhere . .. . . . if
> 
> u guys say secondary applicant can enter without primary then its a great news for me toooo......rest i dont knw


This information is only correct when the visa grant letter has such conditions attached to it about who enters first and when. Otherwise, No problem at all.


----------



## Birender

arijit0286 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just thought of sharing this good news, I received my PR visa 189 grant today. It was processed by team 34 from Brisbane. I was quite dumbstruck when I received it since I wasn't let known of a CO beforehand!!
> 
> Good luck to all with your respective visa grants, hope it should come soon!
> 
> Cheers!
> Arijit


Congratulations.
Please share your occupation and total points?


----------



## arijit0286

felix2020 said:


> *Congratulation ! *Can you mention your timeline, like when you lodged and etc. etc. ?


There you go


----------



## varsja

congrats.....

I am waiting for CO allocation


261112|65 | IELTS: 7|7.5|7|7 | ACS (+20th May 2013)| Vic(19th Jul, 2013) | EVisa(29th Aug 2013)| Co - Waiting


----------



## felix2020

arijit0286 said:


> There you go


It took you approximately 8 weeks and you are onshore. You were within the time frame. 

Congratulation again !!! 

Good Luck with your new life in Australia..


----------



## arijit0286

Yes I applied onshore, currently in India..

Thnx again!


----------



## Ozbabe

@ Arijit

Congrats!


----------



## praveenfire

arijit0286 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just thought of sharing this good news, I received my PR visa 189 grant today. It was processed by team 34 from Brisbane. I was quite dumbstruck when I received it since I wasn't let known of a CO beforehand!!
> 
> Good luck to all with your respective visa grants, hope it should come soon!
> 
> Cheers!
> Arijit


Congrats Arijit.....

All the best for your new life in Oz...

Regards

PK


----------



## delhi78

Form 80 is asked only after co allocation by co or it may also be auto generated(asked) by the system?


----------



## srikar

arijit0286 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just thought of sharing this good news, I received my PR visa 189 grant today. It was processed by team 34 from Brisbane. I was quite dumbstruck when I received it since I wasn't let known of a CO beforehand!!
> 
> Good luck to all with your respective visa grants, hope it should come soon!
> 
> Cheers!
> Arijit


Congrats Man!!!
All the best


----------



## akshay1229

niravchaku said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the email from CO asking for more docs (Bank Statement, Payslips, Tax document & Form 80). Planning to submit asap.
> 
> Do I have to submit Form16 from company as a TAX document?
> 
> I have been assigned to team Adelaide Team 8. Any experience with the same team? My CO is KR.


Would you Please update your signature, it would be great help to me..


----------



## ruchkal

green_apple said:


> Roposh may not hear from CO as you front-loaded all the docs..
> 
> I think Ruchkal will receive CO mail by next week..are you applying through agent?
> 
> Enjoy weekend guys


Hi green_apple,


I also hope and pray to get a CO soon.. Yea... I am applying through an agent and he doesn't allow to front load medical and PCC:smash::smash:


----------



## kmann

delhi78 said:


> Form 80 is asked only after co allocation by co or it may also be auto generated(asked) by the system?


In my case it was auto generated. Hence both possibilities are there. Even though you dnt see link for Form 80 in your application, you can frontload it.


----------



## roposh

ambproject said:


> Co is alloted last week but not contacted me operator says initial assessment is in progress whats that


As you have more than 150 posts, I am sure this must have been asked of you many a times. *Please update your signature. *


----------



## sandhuaman

kmann said:


> It is for evidence of character aprt from PCC. It is suggested to front load form 80, because CO will definitely ask for it. It is one of the mandat docs.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


ya....but i guess it is supplementary form....


----------



## rakesharavindan

Hello ppl, 

I submitted my 190 application on 23rd aug thru an agent. No CO allocation yet, as per them. Do you guys think its normal processing time?


----------



## passion75

Hi Guys,
I'm silent observer of this very useful forum and joined recently.
Its great to see people coming forward proactively and helping each other


----------



## niravchaku

akshay1229 said:


> Would you Please update your signature, it would be great help to me..


Signature Updated Akshaybhai .
Kem chho?


----------



## passion75

Seniors,
I've applied eVisa on 2-aug-13 and has not yet received any mails from CO except acknowledgement, front loaded all docs PCC and Meds even.
My agent says that he contacted DIAC day before after me pressing him to do so and the reply was CO has not yet been assigned to me and state waiting for CO. this is 10th week in progress after lodgement. Any idea?


----------



## akshay1229

niravchaku said:


> Signature Updated Akshaybhai .
> Kem chho?


 i m surprised, how u came to know I m gujju?..

our timeline is same..

nd change date...11/10/13


----------



## Firetoy

There are several people in your same situation, Check it here 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club and your details too, please.
So yes, probably your CO allocation is round the corner or you get a direct grant, who knows...



rakesharavindan said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> I submitted my 190 application on 23rd aug thru an agent. No CO allocation yet, as per them. Do you guys think its normal processing time?


----------



## Firetoy

leonineeeeee!!! did you get CO today???? And you don't say a word!!!:gossip:


----------



## niravchaku

akshay1229 said:


> i m surprised, how u came to know I m gujju?..
> 
> our timeline is same..
> 
> nd change date...11/10/13


Update the date.

I regularly visit this group, it just I don't post much .

I am aware of you conversation with Tejas, Soumya, Aetle khabar padi ke tame pan gujju chho Mari jem


----------



## akshay1229

niravchaku said:


> Update the date.
> 
> I regularly visit this group, it just I don't post much .
> 
> I am aware of you conversation with Tejas, Soumya, Aetle khabar padi ke tame pan gujju chho Mari jem


Okay..nice to see you here...

so was this your first conversation with CO or CO did communicate with you before any time?

Did you ever call to DIAC to know your CO allocation.?

Can you PM your gtalk or skype. It would be great way to stay in touch..

Thanks,..

Akshay


----------



## felix2020

rakesharavindan said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> I submitted my 190 application on 23rd aug thru an agent. No CO allocation yet, as per them. Do you guys think its normal processing time?


CO will not contact you if you front loaded everything including Medical and PCC. You may get a direct grant soon.


----------



## Firetoy

Ok, not bad this week with the predictions!
This was the original list at the beggining of the week:
Sahil772 GRANTED
sagarbuet (who are you? manifest yourself!)
Drshk CO ALLOCATED
Aravindhmohan CO ALLOCATED
leonine4eva CO ALLOCATED
ind2oz CO ALLOCATED
mohsinhere
Crosswind
liz21 CO ALLOCATED
Kbounds
Ankitakharbanda (CO Allocated???????)
Sinchan
bhanu.it2002
johnson77 CO ALLOCATED
Yamahaneo
ashish0401 CO ALLOCATED
amitgupte GRANTED
aj34321 CO ALLOCATED (it was not updated)

Whoever didn't get CO this week, well, no worries, next week is your week! 
Remember, it is always tomorrow in Australia


----------



## Amar81

Hi guys,

Spoke to Co yest n he said that 'he will try to Finalize my Application in next 2 weeks and said processing is continuing' 
He was assigned to me in last week August n asked for Addt docs on 17 th sept n then communication just a acknowledgement email n nothing since till yest.

What do you all Seniors think is taking him so long ....is checks , workload ......
please reply m going through soooo much stress as I applied in July 190 visa 
Plzzz


----------



## felix2020

ambproject said:


> Co is alloted last week but not contacted me operator says initial assessment is in progress whats that


What subclass did you apply for ? 189 or 190.

When did you lodge your application and when did you get acknowledgement ?


----------



## kmann

passion75 said:


> Seniors,
> I've applied eVisa on 2-aug-13 and has not yet received any mails from CO except acknowledgement, front loaded all docs PCC and Meds even.
> My agent says that he contacted DIAC day before after me pressing him to do so and the reply was CO has not yet been assigned to me and state waiting for CO. this is 10th week in progress after lodgement. Any idea?


Genreally CO allocation time for 190 is 5-6 weeks. Dnt know why you have not been allocated CO yet. Are you 189 applicant by ny chance ??


----------



## kmann

Amar81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Spoke to Co yest n he said that 'he will try to Finalize my Application in next 2 weeks and said processing is continuing'
> He was assigned to me in last week August n asked for Addt docs on 17 th sept n then communication just a acknowledgement email n nothing since till yest.
> 
> What do you all Seniors think is taking him so long ....is checks , workload ......
> please reply m going through soooo much stress as I applied in July 190 visa
> Plzzz


Cant say ,can be workload.But,I guess since he has communicated you he will try finalizing your application in next 2 weeks. I would suggest you to wait for 2 weeks. Hopefully you will receive your grant soon.

Have patience buddy and faith in GOD.
Good luck with your application.


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Ok, not bad this week with the predictions!
> This was the original list at the beggining of the week:
> Sahil772 GRANTED
> sagarbuet (who are you? manifest yourself!)
> Drshk CO ALLOCATED
> Aravindhmohan CO ALLOCATED
> leonine4eva CO ALLOCATED
> ind2oz CO ALLOCATED
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> liz21 CO ALLOCATED
> Kbounds
> Ankitakharbanda (CO Allocated???????)
> Sinchan
> bhanu.it2002
> johnson77 CO ALLOCATED
> Yamahaneo
> ashish0401 CO ALLOCATED
> amitgupte GRANTED
> aj34321 CO ALLOCATED (it was not updated)
> 
> Whoever didn't get CO this week, well, no worries, next week is your week!
> Remember, it is always tomorrow in Australia



nice work.. dont forget to reveal your list for next week


----------



## leonine4eva

Firetoy said:


> leonineeeeee!!! did you get CO today???? And you don't say a word!!!:gossip:


Sorry about that! Didn't think U'll notice  But I did the file updatin part rite 

I was just among the many "August 21 to 31st applicants" gettin a CO yesterday (thats wat I think wen I see the file)  All the best to U guys!


----------



## Birender

niravchaku said:


> Update the date.
> 
> I regularly visit this group, it just I don't post much .
> 
> I am aware of you conversation with Tejas, Soumya, Aetle khabar padi ke tame pan gujju chho Mari jem


hey whats your occupation??


----------



## felix2020

passion75 said:


> Seniors,
> I've applied eVisa on 2-aug-13 and has not yet received any mails from CO except acknowledgement, front loaded all docs PCC and Meds even.
> My agent says that he contacted DIAC day before after me pressing him to do so and the reply was CO has not yet been assigned to me and state waiting for CO. this is 10th week in progress after lodgement. Any idea?


Do you have the acknowledgement letter from DIAC where it mentions you lodged the application on August 2nd. I wouldn't trust these agents. You may want to call DIAC directly and find out. 

Did you apply for 189 or 190 ?


----------



## leonine4eva

varsja said:


> congrats.....
> 
> I am waiting for CO allocation
> 
> 
> 261112|65 | IELTS: 7|7.5|7|7 | ACS (+20th May 2013)| Vic(19th Jul, 2013) | EVisa(29th Aug 2013)| Co - Waiting


Iam sure U already hav one! just call them if waiting seems unbearable


----------



## Amar81

Thanks Kmann,

Do you think it can be checks that has delayed my appl or it's just co Mr JS from adl T2 has decided to revert bk to my app after 28 days of supply Addt docs is getting over?

I had communication 3 times with him n 3 times he said Processing Conitinuing that's all nothing... 
Maybe checks... 
Any suggestion with your experience


----------



## smtouseef

Firetoy said:


> Ok, fixed!! Here is the link for the google spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
> And try not to mess please!!!!


Updated my details !!


----------



## passion75

Thanks for getting back kmann. I'm 190 applicant only, so confused why CO allocation is taking so long....


----------



## passion75

Thanks Felix2020. I'm 190 applicant and my agent is transparent only. He gave my TRN and PW as well. I only paid money and got 2 acknowledgement mails. eVisa summary and fees receipt as well. 
Now agent said he contacted DIAC day before and asked to wait for communication from CO. I sthere anything else I can do as waiting is bit vexing....


----------



## felix2020

passion75 said:


> Thanks Felix2020. I'm 190 applicant and my agent is transparent only. He gave my TRN and PW as well. I only paid money and got 2 acknowledgement mails. eVisa summary and fees receipt as well.
> Now agent said he contacted DIAC day before and asked to wait for communication from CO. I sthere anything else I can do as waiting is bit vexing....


Did you frontload everything including medical and PCC ? If you did, you may get a direct grant. It is very difficult to guess what's going on until they send you an email or you see something unusual on your evisa page. 

Your case is little unusual. I was assuming all August 190 applicants, even some September applicants got their COs based on the information obtained from this forum. No, there is nothing you can do about it except trying to send them a friendly email or call them directly.


----------



## tihor

passion75 said:


> Thanks Felix2020. I'm 190 applicant and my agent is transparent only. He gave my TRN and PW as well. I only paid money and got 2 acknowledgement mails. eVisa summary and fees receipt as well.
> Now agent said he contacted DIAC day before and asked to wait for communication from CO. I sthere anything else I can do as waiting is bit vexing....


It is same with me.. except that I have a CO. I lodged my application on 13/08 and front loaded all the docs including medicals. I called DIAC last week of September and found out that CO was assigned to my file on 20/09. But I never received any email communication from my CO since my application was lodged. 

I am resisting to contact CO for status as I know that they would contact me if they need anything from my end. 

I am just praying that I get my grant soon. 

My suggestion, just wait for a week or two and then try calling them again. I know this is frustrating but everybody needs to go through this experience before they see light at the end of the tunnel 

Best of luck with your application dude!


----------



## passion75

Thanks Felix2020. I've frontloaded all docs PCC&med. Only my spouse PCC was pending and she is non-migrating dependent. I got her PCC as well this week and uploaded a day before. After uploading PCC, the state went from "Recommended" to "Required" from yesterday and is still now shows "Required" wherein I have uploaded the same and is mentioned under Attached Documents.
Do I need to reload again or the state change is only system glitch...and it ll automatically go to Received?


----------



## passion75

Thanks a lot tihor for detailing ur case. I wish u get ur Grant soon. It seems you got to learn about ur CO only after you dial in to DIAC. Let me wait for couple of weeks more...


----------



## felix2020

passion75 said:


> Thanks Felix2020. I've frontloaded all docs PCC&med. Only my spouse PCC was pending and she is non-migrating dependent. I got her PCC as well this week and uploaded a day before. After uploading PCC, the state went from "Recommended" to "Required" from yesterday and is still now shows "Required" wherein I have uploaded the same and is mentioned under Attached Documents.
> Do I need to reload again or the state change is only system glitch...and it ll automatically go to Received?


It is normal. Someone from DIAC has to change the status manually. If you see the document under attached documents section, you are fine.


----------



## sandhuaman

Firetoy said:


> Ok, not bad this week with the predictions!
> This was the original list at the beggining of the week:
> Sahil772 GRANTED
> sagarbuet (who are you? manifest yourself!)
> Drshk CO ALLOCATED
> Aravindhmohan CO ALLOCATED
> leonine4eva CO ALLOCATED
> ind2oz CO ALLOCATED
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> liz21 CO ALLOCATED
> Kbounds
> Ankitakharbanda (CO Allocated???????)
> Sinchan
> bhanu.it2002
> johnson77 CO ALLOCATED
> Yamahaneo
> 
> 
> 
> ashish0401 CO ALLOCATED
> amitgupte GRANTED
> aj34321 CO ALLOCATED (it was not updated)
> 
> Whoever didn't get CO this week, well, no worries, next week is your week!
> Remember, it is always tomorrow in Australia


Bro.. u forgot me this time ....but do not forget to write my name in ur next week grant list.....lol..


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Firetoy said:


> Ok, fixed!! Here is the link for the google spreadsheet key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing"]189&190 Visa Aspirants Club[/URL]
> And try not to mess please!!!!


Thanks for adding mine mate.. appreciate your effort! As per the time allocated , my CO shud have been alloted yesterday but no news at all. I have uploaded all the docs including form 80 , meds and pcc for me , my spouse and meds for my 3 yr old son. I am so worried because my husband has wheezing cause of dust and pollution. Is the delay because of that? Is wheezing cause of concern for the visa ? Pls advise


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Mine is visa 190 and lodged on 29 /8/13 , medicals uploaded 7/10/13 pcc:10/10/13


----------



## altius

Hello All,

Just wanted to share the good news........So the wait is finally over for us...and the golden letter has arrived!!! We had completed the medicals last Thursday on Oct 3rd and we got the grant after a week 

Good luck to all of you! The wait is hard but its definitely worth it.

Cheers!


----------



## RedDevil19

kmann said:


> YES , he/she can , no issues


Hi Karan,

Even I had this doubt. R u 100% sure about this.


----------



## srikar

altius said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to share the good news........So the wait is finally over for us...and the golden letter has arrived!!! We had completed the medicals last Thursday on Oct 3rd and we got the grant after a week
> 
> Good luck to all of you! The wait is hard but its definitely worth it.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats and Good luck for your future!!!!


----------



## ruchkal

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Even I had this doubt. R u 100% sure about this.


Hi RedDevil,

Please update your signature... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## kmann

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> Even I had this doubt. R u 100% sure about this.


Yes mate, I am 100% sure. It is one of the most frequently discussed question in this forum. After VISA grant secondary applicant can land in OZ widout primary applicant.


----------



## RedDevil19

ruchkal said:


> Hi RedDevil,
> 
> Please update your signature...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


Hi Ruchkal,

Updated it...last week it didn't allow me but now it did


----------



## RedDevil19

kmann said:


> Yes mate, I am 100% sure. It is one of the most frequently discussed question in this forum. After VISA grant secondary applicant can land in OZ widout primary applicant.


Thanks a lot Karan. 

I was under impression that all members have to land together and get visa stamped on passport.


----------



## silji

Hi All,

My CO didnt ask for FROM 80. He asked for additional payment which was due and I paid. So is form 80 not a mandatory document ? please help..


----------



## Firetoy

Well, you are just there at the time limit (6 weeks for 190). Most probably your CO was allocated yesterday since it seems yesterday was "CO Allocation day" but you don;t know yet. Don't worry too much. If you really want to know, just call DIBP (former DIAC) on the telephone number +61 1300 364 613. Having your CO allocated does not mean that your visa is coming faster although I admit that it's a relief and the feeling is that your visa is in process.
Regarding your husband's wheezing, well, I do not really know but I don't think so. Did anyone at the clinic tell you something about that? When did you undergo your medical exams? You can write an email to [email protected] with your TRN, passport, DOB, country and ask them if your medicals are cleared and finalised. They will answer in a week. But considering that you probably have a CO, it is better to wait for him to contact you.
Cheers my friend! 



sowmyaraghuraman said:


> Thanks for adding mine mate.. appreciate your effort! As per the time allocated , my CO shud have been alloted yesterday but no news at all. I have uploaded all the docs including form 80 , meds and pcc for me , my spouse and meds for my 3 yr old son. I am so worried because my husband has wheezing cause of dust and pollution. Is the delay because of that? Is wheezing cause of concern for the visa ? Pls advise


----------



## Firetoy

No, it is not mandatory, but your CO can ask for it



silji said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO didnt ask for FROM 80. He asked for additional payment which was due and I paid. So is form 80 not a mandatory document ? please help..


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Firetoy said:


> Well, you are just there at the time limit (6 weeks for 190). Most probably your CO was allocated yesterday since it seems yesterday was "CO Allocation day" but you don;t know yet. Don't worry too much. If you really want to know, just call DIBP (former DIAC) on the telephone number +61 1300 364 613. Having your CO allocated does not mean that your visa is coming faster although I admit that it's a relief and the feeling is that your visa is in process.
> Regarding your husband's wheezing, well, I do not really know but I don't think so. Did anyone at the clinic tell you something about that? When did you undergo your medical exams? You can write an email to [email protected] with your TRN, passport, DOB, country and ask them if your medicals are cleared and finalised. They will answer in a week. But considering that you probably have a CO, it is better to wait for him to contact you.
> Cheers my friend!


Thanks frnd  no, the doctors at the clinic didnt mention anything though.. its just my cause of concern as they took the chest xray .. my husband is irritated with me for making him feel like a patient though..lol..jokes apart. I ll patiently wait until the CO contacts me as u suggested.. thanks again


----------



## Kamal_MT

lync_p said:


> For SG PCC, no need to wait for CO. Just bring the visa application summary. We have done that and no questions asked.


I'm also applied from Singapore. Is it no need to wait for CO Letter ?.


----------



## adameve

i have lodged 190 visa on 10 Aug.no co yet.my agent is also.#¥$**¥¥^{`.after my repeated requests,he has uploaded my documents given upfront.i wish we could have pool for displaying name of these carefree agents.


----------



## johnson77

altius said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to share the good news........So the wait is finally over for us...and the golden letter has arrived!!! We had completed the medicals last Thursday on Oct 3rd and we got the grant after a week
> 
> Good luck to all of you! The wait is hard but its definitely worth it.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats and all the very best for your future in Australia


----------



## himalipatra

Hi Everybody,

I just joined this forum and spent a very long time reading your replies, questions and answers. I feel soooooooo demotivated and feel like I'm the last person left without a CO 

I logged my visa on 8th August 2013 and I'm on 189. My occupation is Software Engineer. All documents uploaded including PCC and Medicals done!! I don't know what's going wrong or what's happening. 

Anyone here who could give me some light?

Thank You


----------



## felix2020

RedDevil19 said:


> Thanks a lot Karan.
> 
> I was under impression that all members have to land together and get visa stamped on passport.


You will not get any visa stamp when you land Australia.


----------



## tanbd

Kamal_MT said:


> I'm also applied from Singapore. Is it no need to wait for CO Letter ?.


Hi Kamal_MT, how are you mate??? Just wondering did u get ur CO (or any team) yet??? From my side no updates yet. Did u remember, Sahil and raj (both got SA SS) the same week like us, they already received their grant.


----------



## xxxxxxxxbobrandhawa

aravindhmohan said:


> Drshk, we both share the same time line ( applied visa on same date). lets hope someone gets a break through to start with soon.( hopefully this week)


Hi arvind nd drshk ,i too lodged on 29 aug nd didnt hear from diac so finally called diac today .operatpr told me that co has been assigned to my case yesterday nd given me e mail id of adelaide team to contact further .it seems these days they didnt inform user about co allocation .my medical nd pcc alrdy done before lodgement .lets hope to hear from co in next week ..






_________________________
190 lodged 29th aug 2013 ,pcc 20th aug ,medical 31st aug 13,co 10th oct 2013


----------



## Sujith singh

Hello

Can any one (who have got the grant ), tell me what exactly does the visa grant email say...


----------



## xxxxxxxxbobrandhawa

himalipatra said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I just joined this forum and spent a very long time reading your replies, questions and answers. I feel soooooooo demotivated and feel like I'm the last person left without a CO
> 
> I logged my visa on 8th August 2013 and I'm on 189. My occupation is Software Engineer. All documents uploaded including PCC and Medicals done!! I don't know what's going wrong or what's happening.
> 
> Anyone here who could give me some light?
> 
> Thank You


Hey .pls call diac and ask about the status of ur case thn u will come to know whether theybhave assigned ur case to co or not .i also called after 6 weeks nd came to know tht a day before co qas allocated ao its a bit relief ..pls call nd update ....all d best


----------



## xxxxxxxxbobrandhawa

johnson77 said:


> Congrats and all the very best for your future in Australia


Heartiest congratulation buddy !


----------



## xxxxxxxxbobrandhawa

JaxSantiago said:


> Congrats! :whoo: :whoo:


Heartiest congratulation buddy


----------



## xxxxxxxxbobrandhawa

Congrats buddy


----------



## pari12

Hi friends,
I have applied for visa subclass 190 and I got case officer last month. At the moment I am living in Melbourne, after getting visa I have to move Sydney. My question is how much time would I get to move Sydney.
Thanks.


----------



## sahil772

kmann said:


> In my case it was auto generated. Hence both possibilities are there. Even though you dnt see link for Form 80 in your application, you can frontload it.


There is no need to front load form 80 unless it is asked for. In my case co never asked for form 80 for myself or dependent. It shud be uploaded only if co asks for it. U can keep it ready and upload when I asked for.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ozbabe

altius said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to share the good news........So the wait is finally over for us...and the golden letter has arrived!!! We had completed the medicals last Thursday on Oct 3rd and we got the grant after a week
> 
> Good luck to all of you! The wait is hard but its definitely worth it.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats.

Just a quick question. I am still in my skill assessment stage and just trying to understand the process after invitation. At what point after lodging application, does one upload medical an PCC ?


----------



## Workurwayout

I also applied 190 NSW SS on 13th Aug but still CO has not been allocated and its been 2 months.

Any idea why there is more wait period?


----------



## felix2020

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Just a quick question. I am still in my skill assessment stage and just trying to understand the process after invitation. At what point after lodging application, does one upload medical an PCC ?


You can wait for your CO to upload medical and PCC. However, it is recommended to frontload medical and PCC to receive faster grant. Medical and PCC are good for one year from the date of issue. You have to arrive Australia before one of these expires.


----------



## felix2020

Workurwayout said:


> I also applied 190 NSW SS on 13th Aug but still CO has not been allocated and its been 2 months.
> 
> Any idea why there is more wait period?


You can call them to find out. You may receive a direct grant any time if you frontloaded everything including medical and PCC.


----------



## himalipatra

bobrandhawa said:


> Hey .pls call diac and ask about the status of ur case thn u will come to know whether theybhave assigned ur case to co or not .i also called after 6 weeks nd came to know tht a day before co qas allocated ao its a bit relief ..pls call nd update ....all d best


Thanks bobrandhawa. 
I have seen some thread saying not to contact DIAC and it will further delay the application 
That is why I waited this long. What is your experience?


----------



## himalipatra

altius said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to share the good news........So the wait is finally over for us...and the golden letter has arrived!!! We had completed the medicals last Thursday on Oct 3rd and we got the grant after a week
> 
> Good luck to all of you! The wait is hard but its definitely worth it.
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats.... wish you good luck!:dance:


----------



## ruchkal

himalipatra said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I just joined this forum and spent a very long time reading your replies, questions and answers. I feel soooooooo demotivated and feel like I'm the last person left without a CO
> 
> I logged my visa on 8th August 2013 and I'm on 189. My occupation is Software Engineer. All documents uploaded including PCC and Medicals done!! I don't know what's going wrong or what's happening.
> 
> Anyone here who could give me some light?
> 
> Thank You


Hi,

Its nothing to get demotivated. Since you have uploaded all the required documents, you might not hear from CO and you will get a direct grant. When all the documents have been uploaded, CO doesn't contact you. 

Call to DIBP and ask about your situation. You might have been allocated to a CO.

Don't worry.. You will get your grant soon..:thumb::thumb:

Good luck...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## FlyD

Hello to all! 

I am in August gang too  It is very hard to wait...

EOI - 01/08/13. Invitation - 19/08/13. Visa Lodged - 20/08/13. Meds - 28/08/13. PPC - 24/09/13/. No CO still


----------



## Aparwar

Sujith singh said:


> Hello Can any one (who have got the grant ), tell me what exactly does the visa grant email say...


Hi Sujith,

It says that visa has been granted and the grant letter is attached. 

The GL has 2 pages of information followed by 3 pages for each application stating details of passport, entry and exit regulations and any other restrictions your visa might have. There is also mention of your grant number and other reference numbers. 

Is there anything specific you were looking for?


----------



## Firetoy

Next week is your week FlyD!



FlyD said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> I am in August gang too  It is very hard to wait...
> 
> EOI - 01/08/13. Invitation - 19/08/13. Visa Lodged - 20/08/13. Meds - 28/08/13. PPC - 24/09/13/. No CO still


----------



## Firetoy

More data from the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club










All 190 visa applicants from July or earlier have a CO assigned. Still 6 to go for August :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Firetoy

More data from the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club










All 189 visa applicants from July or earlier have a CO assigned. Still 20 to go for August :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Firetoy

More data from the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club




















All 189 and 190 visa applicants from July or earlier have a CO assigned. Still 20 to go for August for visa 189 and 6 to go for August for visa 190 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## simmi_mahmud

I have applied for SA (190). Is there any frnd like me?


----------



## roposh

Firetoy said:


> More data from the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
> 
> All 190 visa applicants from July or earlier have a CO assigned. Still 6 to go for August :fingerscrossed:


Good analysis firetoy!
Probably u dont know but there is one sep applicant who got his grant last week. He was onshore applicant and applied on 12 sep.
Regards,
Roposh


----------



## Firetoy

who??? I'd like to input his data in the spreadsheet!!!!! is he form this forum?



roposh said:


> Good analysis firetoy!
> Probably u dont know but there is one sep applicant who got his grant last week. He was onshore applicant and applied on 12 sep.
> Regards,
> Roposh


----------



## roposh

Firetoy said:


> who??? I'd like to input his data in the spreadsheet!!!!! is he form this forum?


Yes...check some back pages of this thread..u will find his post...
I am using this on my cell phone otherwise i would have done it for u
regards
Roposh


----------



## sandhuaman

Workurwayout said:


> I also applied 190 NSW SS on 13th Aug but still CO has not been allocated and its been 2 months.
> 
> Any idea why there is more wait period?


if u have front loaded everthing then donot worry about the co.hopefully u would get direct grant next week.....tc


----------



## roposh

seta said:


> Guys. Been busy all morning so could not update.
> 
> I got the grant today! The process was amazingly fast for me compared with the average time. There is surely some sort of priority here (onshore, occupation?).
> 
> Regardless, thanks everyone for your help and support. This is the best forum on Australia immigration and I am glad that I found this.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting for your CO and grant. I wish you all the best of luck.
> 
> My timeline is in the signature and the spreadsheet. Also:
> 
> Occ Code: 2334 | EOI 30-8-13| ACT SS lodged 2-9-13| ACT SS +ve 12-9-13| Elodge 12-9-13| CO (asked for med.) 23-9-13 Ade team 7 | Grant 8-10-13


Hey firetoy! 
Here is that post mate. I found that for u 
regards
Roposh


----------



## roposh

gchabs said:


> My friends dad is a principal in teaching institute. He has certified photocopies as original in the past however doesn't have a registration no. as such of his own to include on such a stamp.
> 
> You guys reckon I can still get my documents certified of him!? I mean is it important for these stamps to have a kind of notary registration no as such on them!? Or not really!?


Hi Gchabs,
I think u should get them certified from notary public, if at all. I dont think certification from principal is gona be accepted by DIBP.
Regards
Roposh


----------



## Firetoy

Nothing, I don't find him. The closest one is ramanj, who applied the 31st of August and got the grant the 3rd of October, but no one from September. I will look for him later!




roposh said:


> Yes...check some back pages of this thread..u will find his post...
> I am using this on my cell phone otherwise i would have done it for u
> regards
> Roposh


----------



## sandhuaman

silji said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO didnt ask for FROM 80. He asked for additional payment which was due and I paid. So is form 80 not a mandatory document ? please help..[/QUOTE
> ...Thats good....now u will be able to save ur efforts anyways it is not a mandatory form...and cheer up dear...ur co ask for the second payment...which means ...u r very close to ur golden email....cheers


----------



## Firetoy

Thank youuuuu, I was getting crazy reading every post!!!




roposh said:


> Hey firetoy!
> Here is that post mate. I found that for u
> regards
> Roposh


----------



## altius

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Just a quick question. I am still in my skill assessment stage and just trying to understand the process after invitation. At what point after lodging application, does one upload medical an PCC ?


I guess this has been answered already...We had done our pcc and front loaded it when we applied...we waited for the CO to do the medicals....When the CO was assigned he asked us only for our medicals and we got the grant very soon after we submitted it....yes the date of the pcc/medical is important as that will be deciding your first entry...All the best!!


----------



## FlyD

Firetoy said:


> Next week is your week FlyD!


I really hope that you are right  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ruchkal

Firetoy said:


> More data from the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 189 and 190 visa applicants from July or earlier have a CO assigned. Still 20 to go for August for visa 189 and 6 to go for August for visa 190 :fingerscrossed:



Wow... This is pretty impressive Firetoy.... Thanks bunch....:thumb:

Include me for your next week CO allocation list....:lock1::lock1:


----------



## niravchaku

akshay1229 said:


> Okay..nice to see you here...
> 
> so was this your first conversation with CO or CO did communicate with you before any time?
> 
> Did you ever call to DIAC to know your CO allocation.?
> 
> Can you PM your gtalk or skype. It would be great way to stay in touch..
> 
> Thanks,..
> 
> Akshay


Akshay,

This is the first conversion. No communication before with CO.
Never called DIAC as well


----------



## swpd

Hi

I have one quire.


Actually i for applied for SS for NSW long back.
Later i got a mail from them that they are not processing SS.

So i retook IELTS and scored 7, applied for 189 VISA 
My bad luck. I did not observed that ACS has reduced my experience.
After paying my visa fee for 189, i relalised that i am in short of points.. so i will not get 189( anyways CO is not assigned)

Now i got a mail from SS, stating that they are considering my application.
With this updated score i will get 60 points for 190
So 190 team asked me to update my EOI with latest IELTS score.

Here i have two questions
1. In experience section what should i enter 
should i enter starting of my carrier
OR 
Should i enter only what ACS has considered.
2. As i already applied for 189 VISA (amount paid) i know it will not be accepeted b'coz i dont' have points. 

Is it ok to apply for 190
What about the visa fees i paid for 189 can i convert it to 190 

Kindly give response to my quires.

Thanks


----------



## shyam

gchabs said:


> My friends dad is a principal in teaching institute. He has certified photocopies as original in the past however doesn't have a registration no. as such of his own to include on such a stamp.
> 
> You guys reckon I can still get my documents certified of him!? I mean is it important for these stamps to have a kind of notary registration no as such on them!? Or not really!?


*The certification should be by Public Notary only*
In my case all were PDF's and in color. Not attestation was done. It worked.


----------



## ruchkal

swpd said:


> Hi
> 
> I have one quire.
> 
> 
> Actually i for applied for SS for NSW long back.
> Later i got a mail from them that they are not processing SS.
> 
> So i retook IELTS and scored 7, applied for 189 VISA
> My bad luck. I did not observed that ACS has reduced my experience.
> After paying my visa fee for 189, i relalised that i am in short of points.. so i will not get 189( anyways CO is not assigned)
> 
> Now i got a mail from SS, stating that they are considering my application.
> With this updated score i will get 60 points for 190
> So 190 team asked me to update my EOI with latest IELTS score.
> 
> Here i have two questions
> 1. In experience section what should i enter
> should i enter starting of my carrier
> OR
> Should i enter only what ACS has considered.
> 2. As i already applied for 189 VISA (amount paid) i know it will not be accepeted b'coz i dont' have points.
> 
> Is it ok to apply for 190
> What about the visa fees i paid for 189 can i convert it to 190
> 
> Kindly give response to my quires.
> 
> Thanks



I think you should contact a MARA agent for this since this is a serious issue...


----------



## Firetoy

You will be, no worries! 



ruchkal said:


> Wow... This is pretty impressive Firetoy.... Thanks bunch....:thumb:
> 
> Include me for your next week CO allocation list....:lock1::lock1:


----------



## gchabs

Are you serious!? I have all my mine scanned in colour too, I can easily compile them in one PDF, so ACS will still accept that!?

Hope it was not too long back when you applied !? Was it!? 

So I just apply online to ACS right, nothing like VETASSESS where you till have to post a set of your documents even after filling an application form online!?

Also tell me what happens during EOI!? Do I send them another set of documents even though I fill my expression of interest online or same process follows!??basically will I ever need to certify documents if I have colour copies!?

Thanks!


----------



## Gurpreethm

pari12 said:


> Thanks for replying Gurpreet,
> How was your experience with him?


Good

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## shyam

gchabs said:


> Are you serious!? I have all my mine scanned in colour too, I can easily compile them in one PDF, so ACS will still accept that!?
> 
> Hope it was not too long back when you applied !? Was it!?
> 
> So I just apply online to ACS right, nothing like VETASSESS where you till have to post a set of your documents even after filling an application form online!?
> 
> Also tell me what happens during EOI!? Do I send them another set of documents even though I fill my expression of interest online or same process follows!??basically will I ever need to certify documents if I have colour copies!?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi gchabs,

Sorry if the discussion was for ACS. I have submitted PDF to DIAC for my visa application. But, I believe ACS requires Public Notary attestation and I remember i have sent attested copies in PDF to ACS.

But for VISA applications no attestation was done for my documents. 

My ACS was done early this year and sent them the Public Notary attested copies.

For ACS, we need to courier them the attested copies.
And for EOI nothing need to be sent. You will need to upload the documents only when you get an Invitation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Goin2Oz

Dear All,

I lodged my application for 189 on 9 Oct. I am primary applicant and my wife is secondary applicant.

After lodgment I saw "Organize your medical" link for me but Not for my wife.

This is what mentioned there: 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken."

This might be because of one question where system asks whether applicant has taken any visa medical in last 12 months. My wife has undertaken medical for 457 visa, so I selected yes. 

Is there anyway I can get HAP ID ? Is medical possible by mentioning TRN? 

Thanks


----------



## dhawalswamy

Dear Applicants and Expats,

I am having a confusion, please help.

Age - 30 points
IELTS - 10 points
Qual. - 15 points
Exp. - 5 points
Total - 60 points

I have worked as an External Auditor for past three years, for what I have all documents. Only problem is I didnt filed my tax returns (sounds funny), as my income was not taxable. So, if I claim my experience, there is a possibility that in absence of tax returns, CO might reduce my experience and wont consider points for that and reject my application.

Meanwhile, I am applying for NSW sponsorship but it will take some time. I am thinking to apply for 189 and 190 both. As for 189, I am having 60 points, CO will be allotted before NSW SS is awarded.

My question is, if CO rejects my 189 visa claim, can I adjust the fees paid for 189 for visa lodgement under 190? Or I will be supposed to repay full visa fees at the time of lodging visa under 190?

Also, what are the chances that CO would consider my experience, without tax returns. I can provide all other evidences, such as, bank statements in the name of my firm, firm registration letter, client contracts, client reference letters, audit reports signed by me, tax returns of clients in which it is mentioned that I was auditor of their firm, etc.

Please reply as soon as possible.


----------



## shyam

dhawalswamy said:


> Dear Applicants and Expats,
> 
> I am having a confusion, please help.
> 
> Age - 30 points
> IELTS - 10 points
> Qual. - 15 points
> Exp. - 5 points
> Total - 60 points
> 
> I have worked as an External Auditor for past three years, for what I have all documents. Only problem is I didnt filed my tax returns (sounds funny), as my income was not taxable. So, if I claim my experience, there is a possibility that in absence of tax returns, CO might reduce my experience and wont consider points for that and reject my application.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am applying for NSW sponsorship but it will take some time. I am thinking to apply for 189 and 190 both. As for 189, I am having 60 points, CO will be allotted before NSW SS is awarded.
> 
> My question is, if CO rejects my 189 visa claim, can I adjust the fees paid for 189 for visa lodgement under 190? Or I will be supposed to repay full visa fees at the time of lodging visa under 190?
> 
> Also, what are the chances that CO would consider my experience, without tax returns. I can provide all other evidences, such as, bank statements in the name of my firm, firm registration letter, client contracts, client reference letters, audit reports signed by me, tax returns of clients in which it is mentioned that I was auditor of their firm, etc.
> 
> Please reply as soon as possible.


Hi,

I am not sure you can have two EOI submitted for one person. It might create problem.

Moreover, once a visa application is refused you may be banned for next 3-5 years to apply any visa and I fear your visa applications may not be considered.
The skill select will automatically send an Invitation based on your details There is no interference of CO at this stage. CO will be allocated only when you lodge your visa.
But before all of this, I guess you should be good with all the documents which you have mentioned in your post.

If you can show you were included in the company auditing documents then i guess this should be a solid proof in place of your tax returns.
But, at least you might have Form 16. This should also do.

can you please explain a bit more on the below:
_My question is, if CO rejects my 189 visa claim, can I adjust the fees paid for 189 for visa lodgement under 190? Or I will be supposed to repay full visa fees at the time of lodging visa under 190?_

FYI, any visa fees has to be paid in full in one transaction.


----------



## delhi78

Hello friends....can anyone please suggest,are selfemployed visa applications more prone to verification?


----------



## felix2020

Hey Firetoy !

Did you notice September Applicant count is much lower than other months. What could be the reason ?

Do you think we are losing members on this forum ? Or the increase in visa fees ? If equal number of people get invited, we should be consistent.

What do you think ?


----------



## himalipatra

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its nothing to get demotivated. Since you have uploaded all the required documents, you might not hear from CO and you will get a direct grant. When all the documents have been uploaded, CO doesn't contact you.
> 
> Call to DIBP and ask about your situation. You might have been allocated to a CO.
> 
> Don't worry.. You will get your grant soon..:thumb::thumb:
> 
> Good luck...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Oh I really wish if I could get a Direct Grant!!! :hail:

Anyway, I spoke to my consultant and she advice to wait next week before contacting DICA. But I find it very difficult to stay put 

But I think she's correct because it seems like CO's are being allocated to August 2nd week applicants now.

so I'm gonna wait just this time :fingerscrossed:

And thanks for the reply ruchkal...

Cheers


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> You will be, no worries!


There is a September applicant named Raj already got CO allocated. I think he is not on the list, and there is another September applicant got grant already.


----------



## himalipatra

Firetoy said:


> More data from the spreadsheet
> 
> 
> All 189 and 190 visa applicants from July or earlier have a CO assigned. Still 20 to go for August for visa 189 and 6 to go for August for visa 190 :fingerscrossed:


This is pretty impressive.... How can I add my info in to this? 

Sorry I'm new around here


----------



## felix2020

It looks like DIAC is well on track maintaining the time frame which is 5 weeks for 190 and 8 weeks for 189, except a few cases here and there.


----------



## felix2020

delhi78 said:


> Hello friends....can anyone please suggest,are selfemployed visa applications more prone to verification?


No one really knows what they verify and how they verify.


----------



## Colombo

himalipatra said:


> Oh I really wish if I could get a Direct Grant!!! :hail:
> 
> Anyway, I spoke to my consultant and she advice to wait next week before contacting DICA. But I find it very difficult to stay put
> 
> But I think she's correct because it seems like CO's are being allocated to August 2nd week applicants now.
> 
> so I'm gonna wait just this time :fingerscrossed:
> 
> And thanks for the reply ruchkal...
> 
> Cheers


Dear Himalipatra,

We need bit of patience one we started this process. 
Please refer some of the stories in this thread.

Everything will be OK

Keep In touch

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Firetoy

Well, september applicants are mostly expat newbies, and probably they don't know about the spreadsheet, so their data are not included. Also the increase in visa fees made more people to apply in August rather than in September,
We need some people form September, like roposh or ruckhal to help to increase the number of applicants included in the spreadsheet. The more data the more precise is everything and better the idea on how it is going in DIBP!




felix2020 said:


> Hey Firetoy !
> 
> Did you notice September Applicant count is much lower than other months. What could be the reason ?
> 
> Do you think we are losing members on this forum ? Or the increase in visa fees ? If equal number of people get invited, we should be consistent.
> 
> What do you think ?


----------



## Firetoy

It's a piece of cake! Just go here 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club and add your details in the sheet named INPUT DATA.




himalipatra said:


> This is pretty impressive.... How can I add my info in to this?
> 
> Sorry I'm new around here


----------



## Ozbabe

felix2020 said:


> You can wait for your CO to upload medical and PCC. However, it is recommended to frontload medical and PCC to receive faster grant. Medical and PCC are good for one year from the date of issue. You have to arrive Australia before one of these expires.


Thanks Felix. I will do that as soon as I get an invite then


----------



## Ozbabe

altius said:


> I guess this has been answered already...We had done our pcc and front loaded it when we applied...we waited for the CO to do the medicals....When the CO was assigned he asked us only for our medicals and we got the grant very soon after we submitted it....yes the date of the pcc/medical is important as that will be deciding your first entry...All the best!!



Thanks Altius.


----------



## Ozbabe

swpd said:


> Hi
> 
> I have one quire.
> 
> 
> Actually i for applied for SS for NSW long back.
> Later i got a mail from them that they are not processing SS.
> 
> So i retook IELTS and scored 7, applied for 189 VISA
> My bad luck. I did not observed that ACS has reduced my experience.
> After paying my visa fee for 189, i relalised that i am in short of points.. so i will not get 189( anyways CO is not assigned)
> 
> Now i got a mail from SS, stating that they are considering my application.
> With this updated score i will get 60 points for 190
> So 190 team asked me to update my EOI with latest IELTS score.
> 
> Here i have two questions
> 1. In experience section what should i enter
> should i enter starting of my carrier
> OR
> Should i enter only what ACS has considered.
> 2. As i already applied for 189 VISA (amount paid) i know it will not be accepeted b'coz i dont' have points.
> 
> Is it ok to apply for 190
> What about the visa fees i paid for 189 can i convert it to 190
> 
> Kindly give response to my quires.
> 
> Thanks


From other peoles' experience it is best you calculate your points from the day after ACS states you are skilled. If you do otherwise your application would be rejected as you have claimed more points than you have.

As regards swapping fees, I have no idea. I am assuming you may have to pay new fees. More experienced members can advise...


----------



## Firetoy

It is! Actually, I have for my own use another spreadsheet with the workdays and not the calendar days for CO allocation timing, and the result is:
39 workdays for 189 visa subclass (8 weeks) and 26 workdays for visa 190 (5 weeks).
The actual spreadsheet uses calendar days, so it goes up the number of days since it does not consider public holidays.

By the way, I hope (and I wish) that next week people will get more grants and CO allocation than usual. This is just a gut feeling!



felix2020 said:


> It looks like DIAC is well on track maintaining the time frame which is 5 weeks for 190 and 8 weeks for 189, except a few cases here and there.


----------



## felix2020

Ozbabe said:


> Thanks Felix. I will do that as soon as I get an invite then


There are some cases, after the CO is allocated, if the medical or PCC is more than 6/7 months old, they asked for an updated one.


----------



## Firetoy

Ruckhal, roposh! We need more September applicants in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club (the new one)!!
By the way, anyone of you could be interested in helping me with that. I was thinking in making someone administrator or collaborator of it as well. Let me know!


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Ruckhal, roposh! We need more September applicants in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club (the new one)!!
> By the way, anyone of you could be interested in helping me with that. I was thinking in making someone administrator or collaborator of it as well. Let me know!


I will try. If I see anyone who is not on the list, I will add him/her.


----------



## gsp2canberra

Firetoy said:


> More data from the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 189 and 190 visa applicants from July or earlier have a CO assigned. Still 20 to go for August for visa 189 and 6 to go for August for visa 190 :fingerscrossed:


Hey I am missing in the enclosed worksheet, tried to enter but worksheet gave some error. 

For some of you August applicant (like me) I called DIAC on Thursday the operator told me soon the CO will be getting allocated and looks like it will be from Team 8..
I ll be calling them again Tuesday later half if I dont get an update by Monday.. I can see lot of people has been allocated CO on last Friday..

It's a tough time, but it is around the corner.. for sure. 
Lets Pray for each other guys!

Cheers


----------



## Firetoy

Hi bhanu!
Which error do you get when you try?
If you want to add your details, do it on the first sheet named DATA INPUT. On that sheet you can insert a new row or go to the last ones and you fill find empty rows where you can add your details. Once they are added, you can go to the sheet FILTER HERE and filter the database as you like. Anyway, send me a pm if you can access the spreadsheet and tell me what error do you receive. 




bhanu30 said:


> Hey I am missing in the enclosed worksheet, tried to enter but worksheet gave some error.
> 
> For some of you August applicant (like me) I called DIAC on Thursday the operator told me soon the CO will be getting allocated and looks like it will be from Team 8..
> I ll be calling them again Tuesday later half if I dont get an update by Monday.. I can see lot of people has been allocated CO on last Friday..
> 
> It's a tough time, but it is around the corner.. for sure.
> Lets Pray for each other guys!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## jcgallegoh

Hello Firetoy and fellows,

As per I noticed on the list, so far there´s just one September applicant, who has been allocated CO and by the way granted the visa. Congrats to Seta from Vietnam. 

However Seta wasn´t the first to apply on September (I think it was acctually me...hehehe). That shows there is not a logic order in the allocation and grant time


----------



## Firetoy

There is a mere detail you are not considering..seta applied for 190 visa subclass, and you did for 189, right? That's a big difference amigo!



jcgallegoh said:


> Hello Firetoy and fellows,
> 
> As per I noticed on the list, so far there´s just one September applicant, who has been allocated CO and by the way granted the visa. Congrats to Seta from Vietnam.
> 
> However Seta wasn´t the first to apply on September (I think it was acctually me...hehehe). That shows there is not a logic order in the allocation and grant time


----------



## abby0910

Firetoy said:


> Ruckhal, roposh! We need more September applicants in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club (the new one)!!
> By the way, anyone of you could be interested in helping me with that. I was thinking in making someone administrator or collaborator of it as well. Let me know!


Hi Firetoy,

I am Sept applicant, but I am unable to update the details in the new spreadsheet.


----------



## Firetoy

Did you try in the sheet named DATA INPUT??
Which error do you get?
I did your name, occupation and visa class. Can you try to finish the row? It's in row 27 right now




abby0910 said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> I am Sept applicant, but I am unable to update the details in the new spreadsheet.


----------



## jcgallegoh

Firetoy said:


> There is a mere detail you are not considering..seta applied for 190 visa subclass, and you did for 189, right? That's a big difference amigo!


You are right buddy!!


----------



## Colombo

Firetoy said:


> Hi bhanu!
> Which error do you get when you try?
> If you want to add your details, do it on the first sheet named DATA INPUT. On that sheet you can insert a new row or go to the last ones and you fill find empty rows where you can add your details. Once they are added, you can go to the sheet FILTER HERE and filter the database as you like. Anyway, send me a pm if you can access the spreadsheet and tell me what error do you receive.


My dear Firetoy;

Do you have any prediction for my case.

No contact for 10 working days from CO since i submit requested additional documents.

I have phoned them 4 days back didn't get any satisfactory response... 

I donno what to do....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## himalipatra

Firetoy said:


> It's a piece of cake! Just go here 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club and add your details in the sheet named INPUT DATA.


okey dokey.... added my details!! row number 84.
What do you really think of my case?


----------



## roposh

Firetoy said:


> Ruckhal, roposh! We need more September applicants in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club (the new one)!!
> By the way, anyone of you could be interested in helping me with that. I was thinking in making someone administrator or collaborator of it as well. Let me know!


Thanx buddy but i am not sure if i would live up to that. U are doing a great job. I think i m fine helping out others who need any guidance/help in immigration process.
Thanks again for considering my name.
Regards
Roposh


----------



## felix2020

jcgallegoh said:


> Hello Firetoy and fellows,
> 
> As per I noticed on the list, so far there´s just one September applicant, who has been allocated CO and by the way granted the visa. Congrats to Seta from Vietnam.
> 
> However Seta wasn´t the first to apply on September (I think it was acctually me...hehehe). That shows there is not a logic order in the allocation and grant time


There is nothing logical in our lives. We can only try and the rest is luck.


----------



## Colombo

sre375 said:


> Well what can i say, keep eating that popcorn man, coz once its finished, you are going to be composing a message on this thread about your grant


I have a big hope on this week man...... 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Cadstaad

Guys,

I need your advice in my case. I've lodged visa for subclass 190 and I've been requested to do the medical test for me and my wife. In fact, my wife is pregnant and she won't to do the chest x-ray.
I've check the DIAC website and I found there is a form 1392 "Pregnancy health undertaking" that allow her to postpone the x-ray after delivery. In this case is it possible to get the visa and move to Australia, and once my wife delivered, she'll do the x-ray?

Appreciate your swift reply in this regard


----------



## Colombo

happybuddha said:


> So its Colombo, Terminator and happybuddha ... what strange screen names and see how similar our outcome is turning out to be lol


yeh.......:roll:

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Firetoy

Oh my God Colombo! I wish I knew!
Your case is not unusual. People who lodged the visa when you did have waited about three months to get it. You've been waiting 90 days, so I hope next week your grant will be in your inbox. Who is your team? 



Colombo said:


> My dear Firetoy;
> 
> Do you have any prediction for my case.
> 
> No contact for 10 working days from CO since i submit requested additional documents.
> 
> I have phoned them 4 days back didn't get any satisfactory response...
> 
> I donno what to do....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


----------



## Firetoy

Hello himalipatra!
You should have a CO already working on your case. Have you called immigration to find out?



himalipatra said:


> okey dokey.... added my details!! row number 84.
> What do you really think of my case?


----------



## himalipatra

Firetoy said:


> Hello himalipatra!
> You should have a CO already working on your case. Have you called immigration to find out?


No I haven't  You think I should? 
And I was checking with my current employer and previous employer no one is yet being contacted too. What do you recon the reason for the delay?

I'm so worried :tsk:


----------



## yamahaneo

alihasan said:


> I did. I don't think you are required to fill it up. But I was so bored that I did it anyway :-D. Took about 5 minutes I think.


So did I

I was so bored 

I just filled it up right away


----------



## ruchkal

Firetoy said:


> Ruckhal, roposh! We need more September applicants in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club (the new one)!!
> By the way, anyone of you could be interested in helping me with that. I was thinking in making someone administrator or collaborator of it as well. Let me know!


Hi Firetoy,

Thanks a lot considering my name to become an administrator of this thread.. In some days I get very busy with monetary transactions and due to that I am not able to log on to the forum.. :sorry: So I think I will not be able to do a great job as you.. You are doing an amazing job to help others...

Thanks for considering my name... I wish you all the best to get a speedy grant dear friend... :becky:

Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal

jcgallegoh said:


> Hello Firetoy and fellows,
> 
> As per I noticed on the list, so far there´s just one September applicant, who has been allocated CO and by the way granted the visa. Congrats to Seta from Vietnam.
> 
> However Seta wasn´t the first to apply on September (I think it was acctually me...hehehe). That shows there is not a logic order in the allocation and grant time


Hi,

Seta is an onshore applicant... I have observed that onshore applicants always get the priority although DIBP says there is no such thing...

When did you apply? What is your visa category? is it 189 or 190?

Can you update your signature

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

Ruchkal


----------



## baba18

Cadstaad said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need your advice in my case. I've lodged visa for subclass 190 and I've been requested to do the medical test for me and my wife. In fact, my wife is pregnant and she won't to do the chest x-ray.
> I've check the DIAC website and I found there is a form 1392 "Pregnancy health undertaking" that allow her to postpone the x-ray after delivery. In this case is it possible to get the visa and move to Australia, and once my wife delivered, she'll do the x-ray?
> 
> Appreciate your swift reply in this regard


Yes it is true you can postponed the medicals till the delivery and have to fill a form and inform your CO 

There was a case few mths back in this same thread, where the couple got their visa after 6-9 mths

But i would still advise u to consult a MARA agent or a senior member of this forum before u take any step


----------



## kunalvassa

manubadboy said:


> Hey kunal.. You need not worry as it has not been 5 weeks as yet. Wait for the 5 week period to lapse atleast before starting to worry. For 190 it takes minimum 5weeks for CO allocation..
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi thanks for the reply.. Let us hope for the best ..

-Regards,
KV


----------



## felix2020

himalipatra said:


> No I haven't  You think I should?
> And I was checking with my current employer and previous employer no one is yet being contacted too. What do you recon the reason for the delay?
> 
> I'm so worried :tsk:


I can see you have already made 7 posts. Can you try to create a signature like everyone else ?


----------



## akshay1229

baba18 said:


> Yes it is true you can postponed the medicals till the delivery and have to fill a form and inform your CO
> 
> There was a case few mths back in this same thread, where the couple got their visa after 6-9 mths
> 
> But i would still advise u to consult a MARA agent or a senior member of this forum before u take any step


most of time, they strictly insist to get X-ray of pregnant woman after delivery. you will find your sure solution in "Merged medical questions" thread. They will not grant you visa until your medical..

search above said thread..

good luck with your application..

Akshay


----------



## akshay1229

himalipatra said:


> No I haven't  You think I should?
> And I was checking with my current employer and previous employer no one is yet being contacted too. What do you recon the reason for the delay?
> 
> I'm so worried :tsk:


its not always the case that employers are contacted. If they found anything fraudulent, Australian High Commission will verify it.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

stevenmilton said:


> Based on the visa grant date...i have to do a lot of things here in bangalore...also have to find a solution for my rottweiler...2 and half years old female...dont know if we can take her with us to perth....???? heard that we have to send her to zurich first and then after she gets a passport then bring her down to perth after 9 months of waiting at zurich...quarrentine...and which also will leave us poorer by 8 lakhs!!!! what a process...to top it all also would have to find a best school for my 4 year old ....and a house...and find a decent job.. IF THE CO DOES NOT CONTACT ME SOON WITH THE VISA GRANT HOW WILL I FINALISE ON MY PLANS....AAAAAAAAAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Hi Steven

Even I have a pet dog abd after reading your post I checked online and found out that you were right however Indonesia and Singapore are also DAFF apprrived countries and will be cheaper than any European nation (thats my guess).

May I please request you to share information on this subject with me as I dont think we can leave our pet for this long alone and in an alien country. Is there any other solution to this issue.

I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Best Regards


Sanjeev


----------



## mithu93ku

Cadstaad said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need your advice in my case. I've lodged visa for subclass 190 and I've been requested to do the medical test for me and my wife. In fact, my wife is pregnant and she won't to do the chest x-ray.
> I've check the DIAC website and I found there is a form 1392 "Pregnancy health undertaking" that allow her to postpone the x-ray after delivery. In this case is it possible to get the visa and move to Australia, and once my wife delivered, she'll do the x-ray?
> 
> Appreciate your swift reply in this regard


Dear *Cadstaad*,
First of all, Congratulation to both of you and your wife. 
Check Fact Sheet 22 - The Health Requirements, which states: 


> Applicants for a permanent visa will be asked to undergo a medical examination, an x-ray if 11 years of age or older and an HIV/AIDS test if 15 years of age or older, as well as any additional tests requested by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC).



There is no waiver for pregnancy. The visa application can be put on hold until after the baby is born, so your partner can get her x-ray done and the baby can be included in the visa application. The other option is to have the x-ray at her own risk despite the pregnancy. Form 160 has more information on that, including: 



> The department does not recommend that a pregnant visa applicant undergoes a chest x-ray. This is because there is a risk that a chest x-ray could harm the unborn child. It is recommended that a pregnant visa applicant defers her chest x-ray, and therefore the decision on her visa application, until after the child’s birth


Source : espresso (Monika)

See these thread also
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...egnant-applying-skilled-independent-visa.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/146306-when-apply-visa-wife-pregnant-3.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/212922-medical-after-childbirth.html


----------



## Firetoy

Well, so many things could be possible. What I think is that you have a CO already but he/she has not contacted you because probably he/she doesn't need anything from you right now. 
Not always employers are contacted for verification, sometimes it happens, sometimes it does not. Don;t worry about that.
You can call Immigration to find out if you have a CO already, but I insist that I think you already have one. Maybe you are going to a direct grant. Did you upload everything?



himalipatra said:


> No I haven't  You think I should?
> And I was checking with my current employer and previous employer no one is yet being contacted too. What do you recon the reason for the delay?
> 
> I'm so worried :tsk:


----------



## yamahaneo

Firetoy said:


> Well, so many things could be possible. What I think is that you have a CO already but he/she has not contacted you because probably he/she doesn't need anything from you right now.
> Not always employers are contacted for verification, sometimes it happens, sometimes it does not. Don;t worry about that.
> You can call Immigration to find out if you have a CO already, but I insist that I think you already have one. Maybe you are going to a direct grant. Did you upload everything?


Hi firetroy

Keep up the good work I also received my case officer on the ninth of october


----------



## gprotima

Hi . 

NSW SS is postponed till further notice for Software Eng .. Does anyone have any info about it ??

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa 189 & 190 /2613 Software eng/ IELTS 7.5 June 2013 /EOI submit 3/07/13 Points 60 for 189 & 65 for 190


my details


----------



## Firetoy

I know, I saw it! 



yamahaneo said:


> Hi firetroy
> 
> Keep up the good work I also received my case officer on the ninth of october


----------



## ahmedhasan

I have finished 4 months and no progress in my case is that normal 

please advise


----------



## ahmedhasan

I have finished 4 months and no progress in my grant is that normal 

Visa 190

please advise


----------



## felix2020

ahmedhasan said:


> I have finished 4 months and no progress in my grant is that normal
> 
> Visa 190
> 
> please advise


Did you try to call them about the status of your case ? Your case may be going through internal and external checks. Also check on your medical whether it got referred or not.


----------



## Firetoy

I love your signature Felix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:



felix2020 said:


> Did you try to call them about the status of your case ? Your case may be going through internal and external checks. Also check on your medical whether it got referred or not.


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> I love your signature Felix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll:


Thanks. This way we can have more people entering their data into the spreadsheet.


----------



## gprotima

do you have any information about it ?




Firetoy said:


> I know, I saw it!


----------



## Heemu

Is there any august applicant who has not yet gt CO or I am the only one who is waiting for CO  Really can't understand what is going on..

_______________
22311 HR Adviser | EOI: 18-07-13 | WA SS INV: 25-07-13 | WA SS Applied: 15-08-13 | WA SS Approved: 21-08-13 | Visa Lodge: 30-08-13 | CO: Waiting


----------



## Firetoy

I saw his details in the spreadsheet and I saw he had a CO already allocated 



gprotima said:


> do you have any information about it ?


----------



## Firetoy

Please, update your signature so we can see your visa, date of lodgement, ... and also, please add your details in the sheet DATA INPUT from the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club



Heemu said:


> Is there any august applicant who has not yet gt CO or I am the only one who is waiting for CO  Really can't understand what is going on..


----------



## felix2020

Heemu said:


> Is there any august applicant who has not yet gt CO or I am the only one who is waiting for CO  Really can't understand what is going on..



You can see current status of all applicants on the spreadsheet created by Firetoy.

You can also enter your data into the spreadsheet.

You can enter the spreadsheet by clicking the link on my signature next to Grant.


----------



## Heemu

felix2020 said:


> You can see current status of all applicants on the spreadsheet created by Firetoy.
> 
> You can also enter your data into the spreadsheet.
> 
> You can enter the spreadsheet by clicking the link on my signature next to Grant.


Sure...I'll do it  thanks


----------



## felix2020

Heemu said:


> Sure...I'll do it  thanks


You will have your CO this week, may be the grant too. Did you frontload everything including medical and PCC ?


----------



## ruchkal

yamahaneo said:


> Hi firetroy
> 
> Keep up the good work I also received my case officer on the ninth of october


Congratulations on CO allocation... What is your occupation? Can you please update your signature?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

Ruchkal


----------



## Heemu

Firetoy said:


> Please, update your signature so we can see your visa, date of lodgement, ... and also, please add your details in the sheet DATA INPUT from the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club


Yaayyyeee...I've done my input and joined the group...Great job mate 



felix2020 said:


> You will have your CO this week, may be the grant too. Did you frontload everything including medical and PCC ?


I've frontloaded everything except PCC & Meds...Waiting for CO and his/her request to do those


----------



## ahmedhasan

felix2020 said:


> Thanks. This way we can have more people entering their data into the spreadsheet.




Dear Felix,

my case referred to external check and I dont know how will it take 

my medical cleared on 5 August and all the documents received by them nothing to wait only the grant but due to the external check I believe it is taking time 

some advised that 6 month for external check while others states less and very few people who states that will take more than 6 months


----------



## roposh

ahmedhasan said:


> Dear Felix,
> 
> my case referred to external check and I dont know how will it take
> 
> my medical cleared on 5 August and all the documents received by them nothing to wait only the grant but due to the external check I believe it is taking time
> 
> some advised that 6 month for external check while others states less and very few people who states that will take more than 6 months


Hi Ahmed,
which country are u from and which state u got ur ss from? I am using cell phone so can't see ur signature or location.
Regards,
Roposh


----------



## vikasmart

Does anyone has an idea about one month cost for individual to stay in canberra on paying guest basis.


----------



## ahmedhasan

roposh said:


> Hi Ahmed,
> which country are u from and which state u got ur ss from? I am using cell phone so can't see ur signature or location.
> Regards,
> Roposh


I am from Iraq, applied for WA visa 190


----------



## abby0910

Firetoy said:


> Did you try in the sheet named DATA INPUT??
> Which error do you get?
> I did your name, occupation and visa class. Can you try to finish the row? It's in row 27 right now


Thanks Firetoy!!
I have updated my details in the spreadsheet.

Regards,
abby


----------



## Firetoy

My predictions for this week (mostly related to CO Allocation):
Kbounds
FlyD
Firetoy (me me me, my turn!!!)
harshaldesai
Ankitakharbanda (has CO already, but no team, no CO initials….shake your agent!!!)
Sinchan
Unnat_upadhyay
roposh
Ruchkal (ruchkal y roposh, leyends!!)
Heemu
sowmyaraghuraman
abby0910
Birender (the time for Birender has arrived!!)
MMD09
JaxSantiago
mohsinhere
Praveenfire
Crosswind (CO? or direct grant???)
Visa for me (visa for you and for everyone!! )
Chembata (You see? You are in the list )
bhanu.it2002
himalipatra
AND THIS OTHER PEOPLE ARE IN THE LIST, BUT THEIR NICKS DON’T MATCH WITH ANY EXPATFORUM USER:
grange
Blue
TheEndGame
FRED123
Anns
JINM

And I sincerely wish the grant for Colombo, Bhupesh545, amitso, sandhuaman (I think it is a bit early for you, but.. who knows), and many others!!

Finger crossed for all of you and good luck!


----------



## ruchkal

Firetoy said:


> My predictions for this week (mostly related to CO Allocation):
> Kbounds
> FlyD
> Firetoy (me me me, my turn!!!)
> harshaldesai
> Ankitakharbanda (has CO already, but no team, no CO initials….shake your agent!!!)
> Sinchan
> Unnat_upadhyay
> roposh
> Ruchkal (ruchkal y roposh, leyends!!)
> Heemu
> sowmyaraghuraman
> abby0910
> Birender (the time for Birender has arrived!!)
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> mohsinhere
> Praveenfire
> Crosswind (CO? or direct grant???)
> Visa for me (visa for you and for everyone!! )
> Chembata (You see? You are in the list )
> bhanu.it2002
> himalipatra
> AND THIS OTHER PEOPLE ARE IN THE LIST, BUT THEIR NICKS DON’T MATCH WITH ANY EXPATFORUM USER:
> grange
> Blue
> TheEndGame
> FRED123
> Anns
> JINM
> 
> And I sincerely wish the grant for Colombo, Bhupesh545, amitso, sandhuaman (I think it is a bit early for you, but.. who knows), and many others!!
> 
> Finger crossed for all of you and good luck!



Wow.... very impressive Firetoy....... Thanks for including me... Lets hope and pray for the best buddy.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## praveenfire

Wow..Thats a long list.. Very impressive Firetoy..
Good Luck to all of us..

Cheers 
PK




Firetoy said:


> My predictions for this week (mostly related to CO Allocation):
> Kbounds
> FlyD
> Firetoy (me me me, my turn!!!)
> harshaldesai
> Ankitakharbanda (has CO already, but no team, no CO initials….shake your agent!!!)
> Sinchan
> Unnat_upadhyay
> roposh
> Ruchkal (ruchkal y roposh, leyends!!)
> Heemu
> sowmyaraghuraman
> abby0910
> Birender (the time for Birender has arrived!!)
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> mohsinhere
> Praveenfire
> Crosswind (CO? or direct grant???)
> Visa for me (visa for you and for everyone!! )
> Chembata (You see? You are in the list )
> bhanu.it2002
> himalipatra
> AND THIS OTHER PEOPLE ARE IN THE LIST, BUT THEIR NICKS DON’T MATCH WITH ANY EXPATFORUM USER:
> grange
> Blue
> TheEndGame
> FRED123
> Anns
> JINM
> 
> And I sincerely wish the grant for Colombo, Bhupesh545, amitso, sandhuaman (I think it is a bit early for you, but.. who knows), and many others!!
> 
> Finger crossed for all of you and good luck!


----------



## felix2020

ahmedhasan said:


> Dear Felix,
> 
> my case referred to external check and I dont know how will it take
> 
> my medical cleared on 5 August and all the documents received by them nothing to wait only the grant but due to the external check I believe it is taking time
> 
> some advised that 6 month for external check while others states less and very few people who states that will take more than 6 months


Dear Ahmed Hasan, 

What could be the reason that your case went for external checks ? Did you have an extensive travel history ?


----------



## JaxSantiago

Glad to finally see my name in your list, Firetoy. Keeping my fingers crossed. :fingerscrossed:

All the best to everyone!


----------



## Colombo

Firetoy said:


> My predictions for this week (mostly related to CO Allocation):
> Kbounds
> FlyD
> Firetoy (me me me, my turn!!!)
> harshaldesai
> Ankitakharbanda (has CO already, but no team, no CO initials….shake your agent!!!)
> Sinchan
> Unnat_upadhyay
> roposh
> Ruchkal (ruchkal y roposh, leyends!!)
> Heemu
> sowmyaraghuraman
> abby0910
> Birender (the time for Birender has arrived!!)
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> mohsinhere
> Praveenfire
> Crosswind (CO? or direct grant???)
> Visa for me (visa for you and for everyone!! )
> Chembata (You see? You are in the list )
> bhanu.it2002
> himalipatra
> AND THIS OTHER PEOPLE ARE IN THE LIST, BUT THEIR NICKS DON’T MATCH WITH ANY EXPATFORUM USER:
> grange
> Blue
> TheEndGame
> FRED123
> Anns
> JINM
> 
> And I sincerely wish the grant for Colombo, Bhupesh545, amitso, sandhuaman (I think it is a bit early for you, but.. who knows), and many others!!
> 
> Finger crossed for all of you and good luck!


Thank x fire cracker...

I hope my co will arrive office after his well deserved holiday.

And make me merry. .. being generous to issue my golden email.

Cheers
XXX


----------



## FlyD

Thanks for your predictions Firetoy. 

And btw, I can't filter in the 'FILTER HERE" tab, tried on two different google acount already and received a message "Oops. You don't have permission for this action". What's wrong?


----------



## Firetoy

I will check that straight away!



FlyD said:


> Thanks for your predictions Firetoy.
> 
> And btw, I can't filter in the 'FILTER HERE" tab, tried on two different google acount already and received a message "Oops. You don't have permission for this action". What's wrong?


----------



## Firetoy

It should be ok now. Try again!



Firetoy said:


> I will check that straight away!


----------



## FlyD

Firetoy said:


> It should be ok now. Try again!


Wow! Now it works properly. Thanks a lot!


----------



## akshay1229

felix2020 said:


> Dear Ahmed Hasan,
> 
> What could be the reason that your case went for external checks ? Did you have an extensive travel history ?


i observed from so many threads that applicants from pakistan and gulf countries are undergone for external security checks..

Dear ahmedhasan..generally whole procedure takes 9-12 months including security checks.. You can follow thread "189 and 190 visa timelines for pakistanis"

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis.html

this will give you a fair idea of your process...

Good Luck

Akshay


----------



## kmann

Hope some of september first week applicants gets CO allocated tomorrow onwards.
all the best to everyone waiting for CO allocation. :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

felix2020 said:


> Dear Ahmed Hasan,
> 
> What could be the reason that your case went for external checks ? Did you have an extensive travel history ?


Dear Felix

I am into marketing and travel all.over the world does it make a difference??? I didnt understand yoursstatement. .. may I please ask you to elaborate.


----------



## ssyap

Firetoy said:


> My predictions for this week (mostly related to CO Allocation):
> Kbounds
> FlyD
> Firetoy (me me me, my turn!!!)
> harshaldesai
> Ankitakharbanda (has CO already, but no team, no CO initials….shake your agent!!!)
> Sinchan
> Unnat_upadhyay
> roposh
> Ruchkal (ruchkal y roposh, leyends!!)
> Heemu
> sowmyaraghuraman
> abby0910
> Birender (the time for Birender has arrived!!)
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> mohsinhere
> Praveenfire
> Crosswind (CO? or direct grant???)
> Visa for me (visa for you and for everyone!! )
> Chembata (You see? You are in the list )
> bhanu.it2002
> himalipatra
> AND THIS OTHER PEOPLE ARE IN THE LIST, BUT THEIR NICKS DON’T MATCH WITH ANY EXPATFORUM USER:
> grange
> Blue
> TheEndGame
> FRED123
> Anns
> JINM
> 
> And I sincerely wish the grant for Colombo, Bhupesh545, amitso, sandhuaman (I think it is a bit early for you, but.. who knows), and many others!!
> 
> Finger crossed for all of you and good luck!


Opps..updated.."grange" was me.


----------



## roposh

Firetoy said:


> My predictions for this week (mostly related to CO Allocation):
> Kbounds
> FlyD
> Firetoy (me me me, my turn!!!)
> harshaldesai
> Ankitakharbanda (has CO already, but no team, no CO initials….shake your agent!!!)
> Sinchan
> Unnat_upadhyay
> roposh
> Ruchkal (ruchkal y roposh, leyends!!)
> Heemu
> sowmyaraghuraman
> abby0910
> Birender (the time for Birender has arrived!!)
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> mohsinhere
> Praveenfire
> Crosswind (CO? or direct grant???)
> Visa for me (visa for you and for everyone!! )
> Chembata (You see? You are in the list )
> bhanu.it2002
> himalipatra
> AND THIS OTHER PEOPLE ARE IN THE LIST, BUT THEIR NICKS DON’T MATCH WITH ANY EXPATFORUM USER:
> grange
> Blue
> TheEndGame
> FRED123
> Anns
> JINM
> 
> And I sincerely wish the grant for Colombo, Bhupesh545, amitso, sandhuaman (I think it is a bit early for you, but.. who knows), and many others!!
> 
> Finger crossed for all of you and good luck!


You are a rockstar Firetoy!
May all your predictions come true and everyone gets the direct grant soooooooon 

Keep on doing the great work (Y) 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## akshay1229

Goin2Oz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I lodged my application for 189 on 9 Oct. I am primary applicant and my wife is secondary applicant.
> 
> After lodgment I saw "Organize your medical" link for me but Not for my wife.
> 
> This is what mentioned there:
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken."
> 
> This might be because of one question where system asks whether applicant has taken any visa medical in last 12 months. My wife has undertaken medical for 457 visa, so I selected yes.
> 
> Is there anyway I can get HAP ID ? Is medical possible by mentioning TRN?
> 
> Thanks



Go for your medical test. I guess your wife would not require for further medical..

CO will check your wife's medical status according to previous visa information.

so go ahead..dont worry,

Good Luck 

Akshay


----------



## ahmedhasan

felix2020 said:


> Dear Ahmed Hasan,
> 
> What could be the reason that your case went for external checks ? Did you have an extensive travel history ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Dear Felix,
> I do not have extensive travel history,but I signed one statutory declaration for my Iraq PCC since since I couldnt arranged it from Iraq.
> 
> I believe this is the reason they referred my case to external check but 9-12 months is too much to wait for visa I am not 189 Visa to take that much time
> 
> thanks for the help


----------



## terminator1

Firetoy said:


> My predictions for this week (mostly related to CO Allocation):
> Kbounds
> FlyD
> Firetoy (me me me, my turn!!!)
> harshaldesai
> Ankitakharbanda (has CO already, but no team, no CO initials….shake your agent!!!)
> Sinchan
> Unnat_upadhyay
> roposh
> Ruchkal (ruchkal y roposh, leyends!!)
> Heemu
> sowmyaraghuraman
> abby0910
> Birender (the time for Birender has arrived!!)
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> mohsinhere
> Praveenfire
> Crosswind (CO? or direct grant???)
> Visa for me (visa for you and for everyone!! )
> Chembata (You see? You are in the list )
> bhanu.it2002
> himalipatra
> AND THIS OTHER PEOPLE ARE IN THE LIST, BUT THEIR NICKS DON’T MATCH WITH ANY EXPATFORUM USER:
> grange
> Blue
> TheEndGame
> FRED123
> Anns
> JINM
> 
> And I sincerely wish the grant for Colombo, Bhupesh545, amitso, sandhuaman (I think it is a bit early for you, but.. who knows), and many others!!
> 
> Finger crossed for all of you and good luck!


firetoy, the messiah of God, who helps every aspirant on this forum, thanks to you!
please count me in too... i joined this thread today as most of the july aspirants have received their grants and the thread related to it is not too much active these days..
btw, best wishes to everyone!


----------



## himalipatra

felix2020 said:


> I can see you have already made 7 posts. Can you try to create a signature like everyone else ?


Updated


----------



## himalipatra

Firetoy said:


> Well, so many things could be possible. What I think is that you have a CO already but he/she has not contacted you because probably he/she doesn't need anything from you right now.
> Not always employers are contacted for verification, sometimes it happens, sometimes it does not. Don;t worry about that.
> You can call Immigration to find out if you have a CO already, but I insist that I think you already have one. Maybe you are going to a direct grant. Did you upload everything?


Hi Firetoy,

Yep I think I covered everything... I triple checked and all the documents are there.

But recently - 2 weeks ago - added another important education certificate which I thought would add more value to my application. It's not really compulsory but I thought it will be a plus point. I was wondering can that be a reason why I'm not yet allocated a CO ?


----------



## himalipatra

Heemu said:


> Is there any august applicant who has not yet gt CO or I am the only one who is waiting for CO  Really can't understand what is going on..
> 
> _______________
> 22311 HR Adviser | EOI: 18-07-13 | WA SS INV: 25-07-13 | WA SS Applied: 15-08-13 | WA SS Approved: 21-08-13 | Visa Lodge: 30-08-13 | CO: Waiting


Hi Heemu,

I'm in the same boat and I logged my application early August and there are more people from August who's still waiting for a CO. So don't worry


----------



## Timur

Dear Seniors who granted visa, please help!

As of now I lodged all required scanned documents into my visa application.

Now I decided also to apply to Canada's skilled worker program, but they ask only originals of documents (which are mostly the same requested by DIAC).

Question: What if I send all my original papers (IELTS, PCCs, Reference letters) to CAnada? Will DIAC ever ask for originals?


----------



## roposh

Timur said:


> Dear Seniors who granted visa, please help!
> 
> As of now I lodged all required scanned documents into my visa application.
> 
> Now I decided also to apply to Canada's skilled worker program, but they ask only originals of documents (which are mostly the same requested by DIAC).
> 
> Question: What if I send all my original papers (IELTS, PCCs, Reference letters) to CAnada? Will DIAC ever ask for originals?


Why would u want to go through the hassle once again anyway when u r finally very close to ur grant?

Anyways to answer ur query, no DIBP shall never ask for ur originals now. Not unless there is a policy change which i seriously doubt.
Regards,
Roposh


----------



## himalipatra

Firetoy said:


> My predictions for this week (mostly related to CO Allocation):
> Kbounds
> FlyD
> Firetoy (me me me, my turn!!!)
> harshaldesai
> Ankitakharbanda (has CO already, but no team, no CO initials….shake your agent!!!)
> Sinchan
> Unnat_upadhyay
> roposh
> Ruchkal (ruchkal y roposh, leyends!!)
> Heemu
> sowmyaraghuraman
> abby0910
> Birender (the time for Birender has arrived!!)
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> mohsinhere
> Praveenfire
> Crosswind (CO? or direct grant???)
> Visa for me (visa for you and for everyone!! )
> Chembata (You see? You are in the list )
> bhanu.it2002
> himalipatra
> AND THIS OTHER PEOPLE ARE IN THE LIST, BUT THEIR NICKS DON’T MATCH WITH ANY EXPATFORUM USER:
> grange
> Blue
> TheEndGame
> FRED123
> Anns
> JINM
> 
> And I sincerely wish the grant for Colombo, Bhupesh545, amitso, sandhuaman (I think it is a bit early for you, but.. who knows), and many others!!
> 
> Finger crossed for all of you and good luck!


Firetoy,

Above all I wish YOU get the CO this week or may be a direct grant. You deserve it specially because you've been a great help to everyone following this thread. My wishes are with you and may god bless.... and you get a direct grant :angel:

Cheers!!


----------



## AM

@firetoy , you missed me in the list


----------



## JaxSantiago

Timur said:


> Dear Seniors who granted visa, please help!
> 
> As of now I lodged all required scanned documents into my visa application.
> 
> Now I decided also to apply to Canada's skilled worker program, but they ask only originals of documents (which are mostly the same requested by DIAC).
> 
> Question: What if I send all my original papers (IELTS, PCCs, Reference letters) to CAnada? Will DIAC ever ask for originals?


I have a few friends who were granted visa and they were never asked to provide DIAC or any australian entity original copies.

Are you sure that they really ask for the original, and not certified true copies?


----------



## felix2020

ahmedhasan said:


> felix2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ahmed Hasan,
> 
> What could be the reason that your case went for external checks ? Did you have an extensive travel history ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Dear Felix,
> I do not have extensive travel history,but *I signed one statutory declaration for my Iraq PCC since since I couldnt arranged it from Iraq.*
> 
> I believe this is the reason they referred my case to external check but 9-12 months is too much to wait for visa I am not 189 Visa to take that much time
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> I think that could be the reason your case went for external checks. In case of statutory declaration, DIAC conducts their own checks through external agencies or through their own high commissions. You just have to hold tight for a few more weeks and you will get your grant. It's only a process and there is nothing you can do about it.
Click to expand...


----------



## expatdude

ahmedhasan said:


> felix2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ahmed Hasan,
> 
> What could be the reason that your case went for external checks ? Did you have an extensive travel history ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Dear Felix,
> I do not have extensive travel history,but I signed one statutory declaration for my Iraq PCC since since I couldnt arranged it from Iraq.
> 
> I believe this is the reason they referred my case to external check but 9-12 months is too much to wait for visa I am not 189 Visa to take that much time
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> ahmedhasan,
> 
> That is the big reason i think for your thinking. Why were u not able to get PCC ? it might have suspect DIAC. Further do you know other applicant from the same location who are waiting or been waited for such delay will relief you. I will suggest you to take few weeks break, I really wish you get the grant. I understand the pain of wait you are waiting but my sincere advise to you is to take some rest from this forum for few weeks and believe in Allah.
> 
> Best of luck
Click to expand...


----------



## felix2020

expatdude said:


> ahmedhasan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahmedhasan,
> 
> That is the big reason i think for your thinking. Why were u not able to get PCC ? it might have suspect DIAC. Further do you know other applicant from the same location who are waiting or been waited for such delay will relief you. I will suggest you to take few weeks break, I really wish you get the grant. I understand the pain of wait you are waiting but my sincere advise to you is to take some rest from this forum for few weeks and believe in Allah.
> 
> Best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> You can try getting an Iraq PCC to make the process faster. I don't understand why obtaining PCC would be a problem. If they cannot give you the PCC, they should give you a statement/letter why they can't issue, and you can show that letter to DIBP..
Click to expand...


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

felix2020 said:


> expatdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can try getting an Iraq PCC to make the process faster. I don't understand why obtaining PCC would be a problem. If they cannot give you the PCC, they should give you a statement/letter why they can't issue, and you can show that letter to DIBP..
> 
> 
> 
> Felix I am waiting for your reply on traveling. .. does it make a difference???
Click to expand...


----------



## felix2020

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Dear Felix
> 
> I am into marketing and travel all.over the world does it make a difference??? I didnt understand yoursstatement. .. may I please ask you to elaborate.


If you have travelled to too many gulf countries, that may give a red signal. DIBP may want to find out what kind of work you do and what are the reasons for travelling.


It is only my opinion.. I can't source it.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

felix2020 said:


> If you have travelled to too many gulf countries, that may give a red signal. DIBP may want to find out what kind of work you do and what are the reasons for travelling.


No I havent been to gulf countries till date... I have been to western countries only !!


----------



## felix2020

sanjeevmanocha said:


> No I havent been to gulf countries till date... I have been to western countries only !!


In that case, you should be fine. I don't think obtaining PCC from western countries would be any problem in case you need it. 

You need PCC from all countries you visited over the last ten years, if the visits equal 12 months or more cumulatively.


----------



## saghirq

*medical before visa app lodge?*

hello expats, from this thread i came to know that one can arrange his medicals even before visa app lodge? is it true? if yes then how to do it? what ids( trn and hapid) are and how to get them before paying visa fee.


----------



## felix2020

saghirq said:


> hello expats, from this thread i came to know that one can arrange his medicals even before visa app lodge? is it true? if yes then how to do it? what ids( trn and hapid) are and how to get them before paying visa fee.


My Health Declarations

When you fill up the form, it will give you an HAP ID.

Good Luck


----------



## TheEndGame

Guys,

I had applied for visa on 6th Sep, by when should i expect CO?

I have uploaded all my doc's except PCC, which i'll be doing this week, please can any one tell me by when i can expect grant ?

Also some of my documents have received status, and some have required status, though i have uploaded all of them couple of weeks back, any idea what these status means?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## felix2020

TheEndGame said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had applied for visa on 6th Sep, by when should i expect CO?
> 
> I have uploaded all my doc's except PCC, which i'll be doing this week, please can any one tell me by when i can expect grant ?
> 
> Also some of my documents have received status, and some have required status, though i have uploaded all of them couple of weeks back, any idea what these status means?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


You should expect a CO after 5 weeks of lodgement of a valid application.

Don't worry too much about these statuses. The system has bugs and issues. If you have uploaded everything and if you can see them in the attached documents section, you should be okay. 



Good Luck with your application.


----------



## TheEndGame

felix2020 said:


> You should expect a CO after 5 weeks of lodgement of a valid application.
> 
> Don't worry too much about these statuses. The system has bugs and issues. If you have uploaded everything and if you can see them in the attached documents section, you should be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck with your application.


in that case, i am duereggers: CO now


----------



## felix2020

TheEndGame said:


> in that case, i am duereggers: CO now


You will get a CO by the end of this week.


----------



## batels

*so quickly ?? wow!*



imugly said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just want to share this good news. I got the grant mail today at 3pm aus time.
> 
> - 27 Sep: first time , CO contact and ask for more docs.
> - 30 Sep: provided all requested docs
> - 3 Oct: grant email received.
> 
> I also want to confirm on old ACS format, CO had no question on it. Old ACS mentioned 8 years of experience and I claimed all 8 years. So who with old ACS should not worry ha
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Imugly


wow! congrats ! what a quick response !! may I ask what sorts of documents he requested ?
does it usually take so quick ?? I was under the impression each request takes months to get processed..


----------



## akshay1229

batels said:


> wow! congrats ! what a quick response !! may I ask what sorts of documents he requested ?
> does it usually take so quick ?? I was under the impression each request takes months to get processed..


Many get visa grant after few hours of submission of docs...I ve seen many threads stating this...


----------



## batels

wow. I had no idea!
I hope to get all my documents done soon (he requested almost everything..) I'll keep you guys posted..


----------



## ahmedhasan

felix2020 said:


> expatdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can try getting an Iraq PCC to make the process faster. I don't understand why obtaining PCC would be a problem. If they cannot give you the PCC, they should give you a statement/letter why they can't issue, and you can show that letter to DIBP..
> 
> 
> 
> The agent told that they may waive you from arranging the Iraqi PCC rather than to wait for minimum 2-3 months to get from IRAQ. but if arrange the PCC that make my the process of the grant faster I could do it.
> 
> 
> do you think that will grant the Visa quickly.
> 
> Please advise
Click to expand...


----------



## ahmedhasan

ahmedhasan said:


> felix2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The agent told that they may waive you from arranging the Iraqi PCC rather than to wait for minimum 2-3 months to get from IRAQ. but if arrange the PCC that make my the process of the grant faster I could do it.
> 
> 
> do you think that will grant the Visa quickly.
> 
> Please advise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the CO told my agent that they could waive me from Iraqi PCC if I signed the declaration then I did and please find the feedback I received from the CO as follow
> "
> Thank you for the documents. Please ask your client and his Spouse to complete the Character Statutory Declarations and return them and I will be able to waive the request for Iraqi police clearances.
> 
> then after close follow up with the CO they replied the following:
> 
> Upon approving the visa I was advised that the visa application is subject to a referral to an external agency for further assessment. I will notify you as soon as it is completed.
> 
> Now what do you think Felix ,Expatude and other senior expats
> 
> I need your advice
Click to expand...


----------



## felix2020

ahmedhasan said:


> ahmedhasan said:
> 
> 
> 
> the CO told my agent that they could waive me from Iraqi PCC if I signed the declaration then I did and please find the feedback I received from the CO as follow
> "
> Thank you for the documents. Please ask your client and his Spouse to complete the Character Statutory Declarations and return them and I will be able to waive the request for Iraqi police clearances.
> 
> then after close follow up with the CO they replied the following:
> 
> Upon approving the visa I was advised that the visa application is subject to a referral to an external agency for further assessment. I will notify you as soon as it is completed.
> 
> Now what do you think Felix ,Expatude and other senior expats
> 
> I need your advice
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like that your CO has given you the grant, but someone else may be a senior CO has advised not to release the grant until a through external check is completed. It is not possible to tell the reason why they did it. Why is it subject to a referral to an external agency ? No one knows. Only DIBP can give you the correct answer.
> 
> What does your agent think about it ? You can call DIBP and ask them whether you can do something to speed up the process.
> 
> No one works here for DIBP. So we can only guess. If your agent is unable to help you, you can seek help from other migration experts and lawyers. I don't see any other option but to respect DIBP and wait. When you are cleared, you will get the grant.
Click to expand...


----------



## gsp2canberra

Just got off the phone with DIBP, the person wasn't in good mood though; told me that the CO has been assigned and didn't tell the date/team from where he is? ( I think it would be last Thursday/Friday) Rather he mentioned to check the status online. 

Now need to push my agent for the details.

A week beginning with CO Allocation news, I hope it gets CO for all mates as well!

Cheers


----------



## kzaidi11

Hi Experts

I guess it is not the right forum to ask this question but since most of the experts are already here so shooting my question here.

I have already applied my EOI for 261112 (System Analyst) in June 2013 but it has a long queue and still waiting for the invitation. Meanwhile I was thinking how can I use my wife skill to add points or launch her separate EOI. I am not sure in which category she can apply for 189/190. 

She has done 3 years MBA in Marketing (2008)
Bachelors of Commerce (2005) 
3 Years working experience as Business Development executive for an IT firm.

Can any one please guide me if she can get positive assessment in any available occupation or she can get 5 points for spouse (her occupation is not falling in ICT as mine)

Please advice.


----------



## AM

Congrats bhanu


----------



## Firetoy

Aravingmohan! You had a CO allocated last thursday, didn't you?? Give your CO time to give you the grant. I hope you get it as soon as possible! My best wishes are with you!



aravindhmohan said:


> @firetoy , you missed me in the list


----------



## AM

That's right. Was the list only for co


----------



## AM

This forum has become inactive


----------



## Firetoy

Well, I said mainly related to CO allocation, and also grants at the end. Grants are hard to foresee because there is no consistent pattern. It takes from a few days to several months, depending on your CO (work load, mood, ...), your residence country (high risk/low risk), the documents you have upfrontloaded, if your medicals are referred or not, your visa process may go through external checks...
so many variables!
Let's say that if everything is ok, it shouldn't take more than 20 days, but from what I've seen here in this forum, under normal circumstances, it takes about 3 weeks, sometimes less, sometimes more, since your CO is allocated.
But as I stated before, there are no rules for visa grants!



aravindhmohan said:


> That's right. Was the list only for co


----------



## AM

True. You are right firetoy. 
Now to DIBP where is my grant ?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*any grants today*

guys pl update if anyone got grant today asap


----------



## Colombo

Dear all

24 days since co allocated

14 days since additional doc submitted

6 days since last phone call to the office

Hope the count stops during this week

Along with my golden mail

Cheers

XXX


----------



## AM

all the best colombo


----------



## felix2020

Colombo said:


> Dear all
> 
> 24 days since co allocated
> 
> 14 days since additional doc submitted
> 
> 6 days since last phone call to the office
> 
> Hope the count stops during this week
> 
> Along with my golden mail
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


This week is your week. Get ready for the grand party....:cheer2:


----------



## Firetoy

This is your week Colombo! Are you ready to receive your grant???



Colombo said:


> Dear all
> 
> 24 days since co allocated
> 
> 14 days since additional doc submitted
> 
> 6 days since last phone call to the office
> 
> Hope the count stops during this week
> 
> Along with my golden mail
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


----------



## Birender

altius said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to share the good news........So the wait is finally over for us...and the golden letter has arrived!!! We had completed the medicals last Thursday on Oct 3rd and we got the grant after a week
> 
> Good luck to all of you! The wait is hard but its definitely worth it.
> 
> Cheers!


COngratulations.. 

How many points you claimed for your work experience? how many points in total do you have? Any deductions made by DIAC?


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> My predictions for this week (mostly related to CO Allocation):
> Kbounds
> FlyD
> Firetoy (me me me, my turn!!!)
> harshaldesai
> Ankitakharbanda (has CO already, but no team, no CO initials….shake your agent!!!)
> Sinchan
> Unnat_upadhyay
> roposh
> Ruchkal (ruchkal y roposh, leyends!!)
> Heemu
> sowmyaraghuraman
> abby0910
> Birender (the time for Birender has arrived!!)
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> mohsinhere
> Praveenfire
> Crosswind (CO? or direct grant???)
> Visa for me (visa for you and for everyone!! )
> Chembata (You see? You are in the list )
> bhanu.it2002
> himalipatra
> AND THIS OTHER PEOPLE ARE IN THE LIST, BUT THEIR NICKS DON’T MATCH WITH ANY EXPATFORUM USER:
> grange
> Blue
> TheEndGame
> FRED123
> Anns
> JINM
> 
> And I sincerely wish the grant for Colombo, Bhupesh545, amitso, sandhuaman (I think it is a bit early for you, but.. who knows), and many others!!
> 
> Finger crossed for all of you and good luck!


yeah. the time has come. Hoping good for everyone.

Wishing everyone good luck


----------



## bhanu.it2002

Hello All,

Firetoy's prediction came true. I got a mail from CO in the mng asking me for additional docs regarding Evidence of Functional English of my wife. But we have already uploaded her Graduation certificates(she is an engineering graduate).
Wondering what additional docs need to be submitted now! 

My CO is from Brisbane Team33. Any idea about this team?


----------



## praveenfire

bhanu.it2002 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Firetoy's prediction came true. I got a mail from CO in the mng asking me for additional docs regarding Evidence of Functional English of my wife. But we have already uploaded her Graduation certificates(she is an engineering graduate).
> Wondering what additional docs need to be submitted now!
> 
> My CO is from Brisbane Team33. Any idea about this team?


Hi

Maybe you need to provide a certificate from your wife's university/college stating that the medium of instruction throughout the course was in English.


----------



## thanich

bhanu.it2002 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Firetoy's prediction came true. I got a mail from CO in the mng asking me for additional docs regarding Evidence of Functional English of my wife. But we have already uploaded her Graduation certificates(she is an engineering graduate).
> Wondering what additional docs need to be submitted now!
> 
> My CO is from Brisbane Team33. Any idea about this team?


What praveen said is correct. You have to provide a kind of bonafide certificate from university/college mentioning your wife name, passport number and medium of studies in english.

If you would have claimed any points for your wife english then you have to provide IELTS certificate.


----------



## Workurwayout

*CO has been allocated*

Hi guys

I am happy that CO has been allocated. CO has asked us to do medicals. 

Any idea how Adelaide team 2 works? Are they fast in granting ?

Thanks


----------



## johnson77

Colombo said:


> Dear all
> 
> 24 days since co allocated
> 
> 14 days since additional doc submitted
> 
> 6 days since last phone call to the office
> 
> Hope the count stops during this week
> 
> Along with my golden mail
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Don't worry Colombo, Golden mail is getting bit delayed because of Internet traffic, will get it by this weekend. Did they send for your employment verification.


----------



## starwars123

Hi can anyone suggest when i can expect further notification / grant from my co? Timeline in signature. Almost 9 weeks completed since applying.


----------



## FlyD

I will be first on this week, yes?

We just received a direct GRANT from Brisbane33. Awesome! Nice beginning for Monday morning. 

Firetoy, thank you for prediction and good luck with your grant 

Timeline was (can't edit sugnature yet) 

EOI (60 pts): *01/08/13* Invitation: *19/08/13* Visa Lodged: *20/08/13* Meds: *28/08/13* PPC: *24/09/13* Grant 14/10/13


----------



## praveenreddy

Workurwayout said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am happy that CO has been allocated. CO has asked us to do medicals.
> 
> Any idea how Adelaide team 2 works? Are they fast in granting ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi

Congrats. Can u plz update ur timeline it would be useful for all who are waiting for co allocation


----------



## praveenfire

FlyD said:


> I will be first on this week, isnt' it?
> 
> We just received a direct GRANT from Brisbane33. Awesome! Nice beginning for Monday morning.
> 
> Firetoy, thank you for prediction and good luck with your grant


Wow... Congrats man... Good Start for the week.

Its like Sixer in the first over..


----------



## JaxSantiago

FlyD said:


> I will be first on this week, isnt' it?
> 
> We just received a direct GRANT from Brisbane33. Awesome! Nice beginning for Monday morning.
> 
> Firetoy, thank you for prediction and good luck with your grant


Looking at your timeline (in the spreadsheet), impressive! (You submitted 4 days ahead of me).

Congrats!


----------



## ruchkal

Still no news from CO... 

Roposh, any news from your side buddy?

Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal

TheEndGame said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had applied for visa on 6th Sep, by when should i expect CO?
> 
> I have uploaded all my doc's except PCC, which i'll be doing this week, please can any one tell me by when i can expect grant ?
> 
> Also some of my documents have received status, and some have required status, though i have uploaded all of them couple of weeks back, any idea what these status means?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Hi,

Join to this thread... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-189-190-visa-applicants-33.html#post2043009

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal

Hi,

September applicants, Please join the thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-189-190-visa-applicants-33.html#post2043009 and fill the spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


Because we can make comparisons and predict the dates of CO allocations and grants...

Your co-operation is highly appreciated.

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## ariyawansha81

aravindhmohan said:


> This forum has become inactive


same like our CO....


----------



## manubadboy

5th Week started.. 
keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## vedadivya

Hi All,

Congrats to all those who have been granted.

And good luck to all the ones waiting for the golden letter. You have one more friend joining your team.
Below are my details: 
ACS Submitted : 3rd May, 2013.
ACS Results: 2nd August, 2013. (+ve results)
EOI filled: 2nd August 2013 with 65 points as Developer Programmer
EOI received: 5th August 2013
189 Visa Applied : 6th August 2013 with all the documents except Medicals.
Medicals on 26th Aug, 2013.
CO contacted first time on 1st Oct (Team 33 Brisbane)
Requested for additional proofs for my spouse. (relationship proof) 
Submitted docs on: 8th Oct

Waiting for my D Day desperately.

Thanks,
Divya


----------



## WizzyWizz

ruchkal said:


> Still no news from CO...
> 
> Roposh, any news from your side buddy?
> 
> Ruchkal


I know somebody who lodged 2 September 2013 and received an email from CO last Friday. Hopefully you'll meet your CO today or tomorrow.


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> 5th Week started..
> keeping my fingers crossed.


Same here.


----------



## manubadboy

WizzyWizz said:


> Same here.


I was waiting for your reply mate :hippie:


----------



## johnson77

FlyD said:


> I will be first on this week, yes?
> 
> We just received a direct GRANT from Brisbane33. Awesome! Nice beginning for Monday morning.
> 
> Firetoy, thank you for prediction and good luck with your grant
> 
> Timeline was (can't edit sugnature yet)
> 
> EOI (60 pts): *01/08/13* Invitation: *19/08/13* Visa Lodged: *20/08/13* Meds: *28/08/13* PPC: *24/09/13* Grant 14/10/13


Congrats FlyD


----------



## amitso

Guys,

I am loosing my patience now. Its been 3 months now after lodging the 190 application. No communication from CO after 12th Sept. I am from Adelaide team 8. Tried calling CO, but no reply. Getting worried. One of my fellow forum member also has the same CO as mine. We both are waiting eagerly with almost same time line.

Please suggest what should we do? I last called DIAC last week and they said docs received and in progress.

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## ariyawansha81

*same here*



amitso said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am loosing my patience now. Its been 3 months now after lodging the 190 application. No communication from CO after 12th Sept. I am from Adelaide team 8. Tried calling CO, but no reply. Getting worried. One of my fellow forum member also has the same CO as mine. We both are waiting eagerly with almost same time line.
> 
> Please suggest what should we do? I last called DIAC last week and they said docs received and in progress.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


hi Amit,

I am also in same boat... i lodged day before you and in same team 8.. no response at all.....


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> 5th Week started..
> keeping my fingers crossed.


Hey Manubadboy,

What happened to you? You were really silence during last few days... I really really missed you...

Still waiting for CO buddy... 

Keep in touch..

Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal

WizzyWizz said:


> I know somebody who lodged 2 September 2013 and received an email from CO last Friday. Hopefully you'll meet your CO today or tomorrow.


Thanks for the good news WizzyWizz.... Lets see how long it will take for us to get a sweet email from CO...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## manubadboy

amitso said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am loosing my patience now. Its been 3 months now after lodging the 190 application. No communication from CO after 12th Sept. I am from Adelaide team 8. Tried calling CO, but no reply. Getting worried. One of my fellow forum member also has the same CO as mine. We both are waiting eagerly with almost same time line.
> 
> Please suggest what should we do? I last called DIAC last week and they said docs received and in progress.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Hi Amit, Dont loose hope and patience my friend.. Just look at the positives.. Co has been assigned to you and he is working on your case and you can get your grant any day now..:whoo:
Always look at the positives man.. I know 3 months is a long time but you gotta be positive..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Firetoy

congratulations!!!!!!!!!
Happy you received your grant today! Party time!!!!!



FlyD said:


> I will be first on this week, yes?
> 
> We just received a direct GRANT from Brisbane33. Awesome! Nice beginning for Monday morning.
> 
> Firetoy, thank you for prediction and good luck with your grant
> 
> Timeline was (can't edit sugnature yet)
> 
> EOI (60 pts): *01/08/13* Invitation: *19/08/13* Visa Lodged: *20/08/13* Meds: *28/08/13* PPC: *24/09/13* Grant 14/10/13


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Hey Manubadboy,
> 
> What happened to you? You were really silence during last few days... I really really missed you...
> 
> Still waiting for CO buddy...
> 
> Keep in touch..
> 
> Ruchkal


Ruchkal.. My wonderful friend.. How have you been?
I was busy with office.. They(my managers) make sure they suck every drop of blood out of my body.. :flame:
No CO as of now.. I have been keeping a track of you even in my absence my friend.. Dont worry you will get a CO pretty soon..


----------



## FlyD

Firetoy said:


> congratulations!!!!!!!!!
> Happy you received your grant today! Party time!!!!!


Dear Firetoy! You placed my name almost on the top of the list (how did you know?) and next one is YOU! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## AM

lol


----------



## ashish3116

I lodged for my Visa on 25th August, no idea about CO and my consultant keep saying that we don't get to know anything unless they ask. Don't know what to 


do:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AM

you can call DIAC and get to know the status from DIAC Help desk


----------



## manubadboy

ashish3116 said:


> I lodged for my Visa on 25th August, no idea about CO and my consultant keep saying that we don't get to know anything unless they ask. Don't know what to
> 
> 
> do:fingerscrossed:


Hey ashish.. 25th August is long time man.. Do you have your TRN number? If yes then call DIAC and ask them about your CO with reference of TRN number..


----------



## rajfromhyd

Dear Friends,

:drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
Today is my Day, Got the Grant mail as dasara gift today morning...... Thanks to all the members here for your support and co-operation.It was a direct grant.

I wish all the best to rest of the applicants.. thanks 

It's party time...

:drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## seanbp

amitso said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am loosing my patience now. Its been 3 months now after lodging the 190 application. No communication from CO after 12th Sept. I am from Adelaide team 8. Tried calling CO, but no reply. Getting worried. One of my fellow forum member also has the same CO as mine. We both are waiting eagerly with almost same time line.
> 
> Please suggest what should we do? I last called DIAC last week and they said docs received and in progress.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Hi Amit. There is nothing to do but wait. I have lodged my application in June. Sent all documents to CO in the 1st week of Sept. Still not heard from them.


----------



## himalipatra

Colombo said:


> Dear all
> 
> 24 days since co allocated
> 
> 14 days since additional doc submitted
> 
> 6 days since last phone call to the office
> 
> Hope the count stops during this week
> 
> Along with my golden mail
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Good Luck Colombo!!! You will get your grant this week for sure


----------



## himalipatra

FlyD said:


> I will be first on this week, yes?
> 
> We just received a direct GRANT from Brisbane33. Awesome! Nice beginning for Monday morning.
> 
> Firetoy, thank you for prediction and good luck with your grant
> 
> Timeline was (can't edit sugnature yet)
> 
> EOI (60 pts): *01/08/13* Invitation: *19/08/13* Visa Lodged: *20/08/13* Meds: *28/08/13* PPC: *24/09/13* Grant 14/10/13


OMG!! Awesome.... Congratulations :whoo:


----------



## jre05

rajfromhyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> Today is my Day, Got the Grant mail as dasara gift today morning...... Thanks to all the members here for your support and co-operation.It was a direct grant.
> 
> I wish all the best to rest of the applicants.. thanks
> 
> It's party time...
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Drum with the Rum HaHa.

Enjoy and I am happy for you.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## green_apple

rajfromhyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> Today is my Day, Got the Grant mail as dasara gift today morning...... Thanks to all the members here for your support and co-operation.It was a direct grant.
> 
> I wish all the best to rest of the applicants.. thanks
> 
> It's party time...


Congratulations friend :hippie: :hippie: :hippie: Your timeline is pretty impressive!!! Party hard dear :rapture: :rapture: :rapture:


----------



## himalipatra

FlyD said:


> I will be first on this week, yes?
> 
> We just received a direct GRANT from Brisbane33. Awesome! Nice beginning for Monday morning.
> 
> Firetoy, thank you for prediction and good luck with your grant
> 
> Timeline was (can't edit sugnature yet)
> 
> EOI (60 pts): *01/08/13* Invitation: *19/08/13* Visa Lodged: *20/08/13* Meds: *28/08/13* PPC: *24/09/13* Grant 14/10/13


By the way were you on 189 or 190?


----------



## manubadboy

rajfromhyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> Today is my Day, Got the Grant mail as dasara gift today morning...... Thanks to all the members here for your support and co-operation.It was a direct grant.
> 
> I wish all the best to rest of the applicants.. thanks
> 
> It's party time...
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Congrats Rajfromhyd.. Have a gala time.. All the best 
Change the grant date to 14/10 instaed of 14/09.. It might give a few ppl a bit of "Heart attack":bolt:


----------



## mike alic

rajfromhyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> Today is my Day, Got the Grant mail as dasara gift today morning...... Thanks to all the members here for your support and co-operation.It was a direct grant.
> 
> I wish all the best to rest of the applicants.. thanks
> 
> It's party time...
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Congrats... 
May be your are too excited , grant date should be 14/10..

Again many congrats. Best of luck..


----------



## tihor

rajfromhyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> Today is my Day, Got the Grant mail as dasara gift today morning...... Thanks to all the members here for your support and co-operation.It was a direct grant.
> 
> I wish all the best to rest of the applicants.. thanks
> 
> It's party time...
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Congrats Raj!


----------



## tihor

two months completed .. and still waiting


----------



## Heemu

FlyD said:


> I will be first on this week, yes?
> 
> We just received a direct GRANT from Brisbane33. Awesome! Nice beginning for Monday morning.
> 
> Firetoy, thank you for prediction and good luck with your grant
> 
> Timeline was (can't edit sugnature yet)
> 
> EOI (60 pts): *01/08/13* Invitation: *19/08/13* Visa Lodged: *20/08/13* Meds: *28/08/13* PPC: *24/09/13* Grant 14/10/13


Yaaahhhooo...Great news...Congrats buddy :whoo:


----------



## Goin2Oz

akshay1229 said:


> Go for your medical test. I guess your wife would not require for further medical..
> 
> CO will check your wife's medical status according to previous visa information.
> 
> so go ahead..dont worry,
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Akshay


Thanks Akshay,

I think medical tests would still be required because only radiological x-ray was done for 457 visa.

Do you guys suggest sending a mail or call to DIAC?


----------



## manubadboy

Ruchkal my friend.. Give DIAC a call tomorrow morning at 5AM or so.. Ask about your CO.. I guess you might have a CO assigned..


----------



## ashish3116

rajfromhyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> Today is my Day, Got the Grant mail as dasara gift today morning...... Thanks to all the members here for your support and co-operation.It was a direct grant.
> 
> I wish all the best to rest of the applicants.. thanks
> 
> It's party time...
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:



Congratulations Raj, All the very best !!


----------



## ruchkal

rajfromhyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> Today is my Day, Got the Grant mail as dasara gift today morning...... Thanks to all the members here for your support and co-operation.It was a direct grant.
> 
> I wish all the best to rest of the applicants.. thanks
> 
> It's party time...
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Wow... Congatulations...:hippie::hippie: That was really fast... All the very best for your future buddy...


----------



## roposh

*My Dear Friends!!*

It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for. 

And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4. 

Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.

With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me 

The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.

I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.

As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected 

Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined 

Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.

For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
ACS: 15 July
Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
Visa Applied: 5 Sep
PCC: 5Sep
Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
*Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*

I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you. 
Have a great Day!

regards,
*Roposh*


----------



## roposh

*My Dear Friends!!*

It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for. 

And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4. 

Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.

With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me 

The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.

I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.

As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected 

Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined 

Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.

For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
ACS: 15 July
Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
Visa Applied: 5 Sep
PCC: 5Sep
Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
*Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*

I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you. 
Have a great Day!

regards,
*Roposh*


----------



## ruchkal

A September applicant has got grant today.....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2549-190-visa-applicants-waiting-co-1697.html


----------



## roposh

*My Dear Friends!!*

It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for. 

And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4. 

Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.

With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me 

The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.

I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.

As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected 

Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined 

Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.

For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
ACS: 15 July
Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
Visa Applied: 5 Sep
PCC: 5Sep
Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
*Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*

I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you. 
Have a great Day!

regards,
*Roposh*


----------



## AM

congrats and indeed nice time to celebrate.


----------



## ruchkal

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Wow.. Roposh... I am really really happy for you buddy.. I told you that you can get a direct grant....:hippie::hippie:

All the very best and god blessings for your future....


----------



## Firetoy

MANY MANY MANY CONGRATS!!! That was quick, hugh!
Your new life is begining now!
God bless you!



roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


----------



## starwars123

rajfromhyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> Today is my Day, Got the Grant mail as dasara gift today morning...... Thanks to all the members here for your support and co-operation.It was a direct grant.
> 
> I wish all the best to rest of the applicants.. thanks
> 
> It's party time...
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


Congrats man


----------



## starwars123

Congrats  inshah allah.



roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


----------



## Shreyas

Congrats Roposh.. Your timeline is awesome.. 
You gave your wife a few hard moments there, but it would have been overridden by great feeling afterwards..
Best wishes to you.


----------



## mike alic

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Congrats... (Y) best of luck.


----------



## mithu93ku

Congrats *roposh*


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> Ruchkal my friend.. Give DIAC a call tomorrow morning at 5AM or so.. Ask about your CO.. I guess you might have a CO assigned..


Ok Manu.. I will call tomorrow morning.. I should call with TRN no. right... 

I feel really down now... I got SS approval quickly (within 18 working days) and I thought I might get a CO also quickly.. Lets see.... God may be delaying this for a reason...

Thanks for being with me my dear friend Manu...

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## mithu93ku

Congrats *rajfromhyd *


----------



## srinu_srn

Congrats to those who has got grants today!!!


----------



## starwars123

Any wisdom from seniors ? 



starwars123 said:


> Hi can anyone suggest when i can expect further notification / grant from my co? Timeline in signature. Almost 9 weeks completed since applying.


----------



## battlestix

Hi friends,

Anyone in this thread that has a CO from Adelaide Team 6?


----------



## sandhuaman

Workurwayout said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am happy that CO has been allocated. CO has asked us to do medicals.
> 
> Any idea how Adelaide team 2 works? Are they fast in granting ?
> 
> Thanks



hi workurwayout,

mine co is also from team 2 adelaide initials LS 

plz share the initials of ur CO..

THANKS in advance dear


----------



## battlestix

Anyone here with a CO from Team Adelaide 6?


----------



## sandhuaman

CONGRATS ROPOSH AND RAJFROMHYD:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## roposh

ruchkal said:


> Wow.. Roposh... I am really really happy for you buddy.. I told you that you can get a direct grant....:hippie::hippie:
> 
> All the very best and god blessings for your future....


Thanks Ruchkal My friend!!!!!! 

Wishing you a speedy grant tooo 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## ariyawansha81

*Congrats*



roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*



Congrats ... !!!


----------



## ariyawansha81

*Congrats*



rajfromhyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> Today is my Day, Got the Grant mail as dasara gift today morning...... Thanks to all the members here for your support and co-operation.It was a direct grant.
> 
> I wish all the best to rest of the applicants.. thanks
> 
> It's party time...
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:



Congrats raj its party time :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Firetoy

Ruchkal, if you get the grant, you are not going to be so active in this forum, that's why God is holding your grant, but just a few days. You will see!



ruchkal said:


> Ok Manu.. I will call tomorrow morning.. I should call with TRN no. right...
> 
> I feel really down now... I got SS approval quickly (within 18 working days) and I thought I might get a CO also quickly.. Lets see.... God may be delaying this for a reason...
> 
> Thanks for being with me my dear friend Manu...
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


----------



## Firetoy

Hopefully this week. What documents did you upload the 30th of September?



starwars123 said:


> Any wisdom from seniors ?


----------



## akshay1229

Goin2Oz said:


> Thanks Akshay,
> 
> I think medical tests would still be required because only radiological x-ray was done for 457 visa.
> 
> Do you guys suggest sending a mail or call to DIAC?


I think you should wait for CO and meanwhile, go for your medical test.

if anything requires your CO will ask for it and calling DIAC would be too early for you bcz they will tell you that CO will finalize these things...

Choice is yours..

Good luck

Akshay


----------



## manubadboy

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Roposh my friend.. Great News.. Congratulations and all the very best :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sajeesh salim

Sumitted PCC and Medical on 3rd of october..waiting for grant


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Ok Manu.. I will call tomorrow morning.. I should call with TRN no. right...
> 
> I feel really down now... I got SS approval quickly (within 18 working days) and I thought I might get a CO also quickly.. Lets see.... God may be delaying this for a reason...
> 
> Thanks for being with me my dear friend Manu...
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


Hey Comeone man.. Dont feel bad.. God is delaying your grant so that we both can land on the same day :cell:
Jokes apart.. You dont need to feel bad.. Its different timelines for different people.. You are gonna get it before your birthday.. :thumb: Dont worry my friend be happy.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Software_Engg

I have applied for Visa 190 on 22nd August 2013. CO was assigned to me on 11th Oct 2013.
Initials are RF from Team 2 Adelaide.

Anybody from Adelaide Team 2????


----------



## pandyalakulish

Hi,

I need guidance who have past ACS assessment. I got ACS assessment 6 month earlier with total 8 years of experience. So my question is that whether I can get 15 points if I submit EOI now.


----------



## DesiTadka

Firetoy buddy...My better half's (ACT Marketing Specialist) 190 was submitted on 22-Aug and a CO was assigned on 4-Oct. She has NOT heard anything from CO till date. We uploaded all documents including Meds, PCC and Form 80 up front...

What are your predictions ?..... 

Thanks in advance...



Firetoy said:


> Hopefully this week. What documents did you upload the 30th of September?


----------



## green_apple

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Congratulations Roposh :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: I told you last week that you might probably have been assigned CO and would have direct grant soon haha

I feel so happy for you and your family! All the best for your new journey! :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## kunalvassa

ariyawansha81 said:


> Congrats ... !!!


Dear Roposh,

Many many congratulation !!:thumb::thumb:

More surprise to know that even CO didn't contact you and visa got granted. I think there is nothing better than that.

In between, I just wanted to ask you, is there any way where by we can track status of our visa application? I have applied under subclass 190 on 19th Sept 2013.

-Regards,
KV


----------



## green_apple

Hi ruchkal,

Next one is you  you can check with agent as you might got CO allocated already, remember to update us


----------



## sjain

I got my Visa grant today Here are my timelines:

Assessment EA-15/2/13 to 16/4/2013 EOI 27/4/13/6/5/2013 - 70 points 14/07 Lodged 6/6/2013 . Co Assigned: 8/8/2013. Medicals : 31/8/13, FBI PCC, India PCC, US State PCC: 9/10/13. Grant : 14/10/2013


----------



## green_apple

sajeesh salim said:


> Sumitted PCC and Medical on 3rd of october..waiting for grant


Hi sajeesh, you will got it by this week


----------



## ahmedhasan

felix2020 said:


> ahmedhasan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like that your CO has given you the grant, but someone else may be a senior CO has advised not to release the grant until a through external check is completed. It is not possible to tell the reason why they did it. Why is it subject to a referral to an external agency ? No one knows. Only DIBP can give you the correct answer.
> 
> What does your agent think about it ? You can call DIBP and ask them whether you can do something to speed up the process.
> 
> No one works here for DIBP. So we can only guess. If your agent is unable to help you, you can seek help from other migration experts and lawyers. I don't see any other option but to respect DIBP and wait. When you are cleared, you will get the grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Felix,
> 
> Your reply was typical to my agent's reply (that by senior advised to go for the external check).Now, if I arrange the Iraqi PCC will it process my grant faster or only to wait and how many month to wait (your prediction since you are a senior expat)?
> Also, My agent told me that it is normal nowadays that to refer the case for external check specially for GCC and Pakistani people.
> 
> please advise me
> 
> and thanks and appreciated your support
Click to expand...


----------



## roposh

green_apple said:


> Congratulations Roposh :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: I told you last week that you might probably have been assigned CO and would have direct grant soon haha
> 
> I feel so happy for you and your family! All the best for your new journey! :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


Thank You so much Green_Apple!!


----------



## amitso

seanbp said:


> Hi Amit. There is nothing to do but wait. I have lodged my application in June. Sent all documents to CO in the 1st week of Sept. Still not heard from them.


Which team are you from?


----------



## srinu_srn

*Grant*

Hi All,

Today at 11:21 AM IST, I have recevied my direct grant 
Thanks to everyone who has been helped me and wished me. Praying for others...

You can see my timeline for the details. I did not uploaded FORM 80. Mine is old ACS and there is no experience deduction. Thanks you all....


----------



## ruchkal

green_apple said:


> Hi ruchkal,
> 
> Next one is you  you can check with agent as you might got CO allocated already, remember to update us


Hi Green apple,

I checked with my agent. Still he hasn't received medical request...

I am going to call DIBP tomorrow.. hone:hone:

Will update status tomorrow

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## battlestix

Congrats srinu!


----------



## srinu_srn

*Grant*

Hi All,

Today at 11:21 AM IST, I have recevied my direct grant to me and my family.
Thanks to everyone who has been helped me and wished me. Praying for others...
As per my personal observation now it is taking time for 2 and half months for 190 visa for those (offshore) who have 60 points.
You can see my timeline for the details. I did not uploaded FORM 80. Mine is old ACS and there is no experience deduction. Thank you all....


----------



## battlestix

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> *Roposh*


Congrats!


----------



## starwars123

Firetoy said:


> Hopefully this week. What documents did you upload the 30th of September?


My pcc and medicals. And my emp docs since my co told he wasnt able to download them


----------



## seanbp

amitso said:


> Which team are you from?


Adelaide Team 4


----------



## Vijay24

Congrats RajfromHyderabad and Roposh!

All the best


----------



## praveenfire

Congrats Roposh and srinu_srn.....


----------



## msohaibkhan

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Congrats brother. I am feeling very happy for you. Reading that golden email would indeed the most emotional moment of your life. Best of luck for your future life in Australia and please keep all of us remember in prayers


----------



## sajeesh salim

green_apple said:


> Hi sajeesh, you will got it by this week


Expecting end of the month...


----------



## Firetoy

Well, it depends on so many things..
Did you get an email with your CO assigned or did you call to find out? You should know anything this week, I guess or maybe next one. Good luck!



DesiTadka said:


> Firetoy buddy...My better half's (ACT Marketing Specialist) 190 was submitted on 22-Aug and a CO was assigned on 4-Oct. She has NOT heard anything from CO till date. We uploaded all documents including Meds, PCC and Form 80 up front...
> 
> What are your predictions ?.....
> 
> Thanks in advance...


----------



## AM

poor souls who got CO's from Adelaide processing center. i guess its overall a slow process


----------



## Firetoy

Congratulations!!! I'm glad to see that grants are flying today!! 



srinu_srn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today at 11:21 AM IST, I have recevied my direct grant
> Thanks to everyone who has been helped me and wished me. Praying for others...
> 
> You can see my timeline for the details. I did not uploaded FORM 80. Mine is old ACS and there is no experience deduction. Thanks you all....


----------



## DesiTadka

We called DIBP last Monday and we were told that a CO has been assigned on 4th but did not give any team or name details........

Let's hope we get a direct grant as we haven't heard anything from CO. What's the trend usually in terms of timeline if an applicant do not hear from CO?



Firetoy said:


> Well, it depends on so many things..
> Did you get an email with your CO assigned or did you call to find out? You should know anything this week, I guess or maybe next one. Good luck!


----------



## pandyalakulish

I am little confused for point. Because now ACS/department deduct 2 years of experience. But I have old assessment before this new rules was applicable. So still I am eligible to get full points against 8 year of experience or they will deduct from it. Did anyone face similar situation?


----------



## akshay1229

sjain said:


> I got my Visa grant today Here are my timelines:
> 
> Assessment EA-15/2/13 to 16/4/2013 EOI 27/4/13/6/5/2013 - 70 points 14/07 Lodged 6/6/2013 . Co Assigned: 8/8/2013. Medicals : 31/8/13, FBI PCC, India PCC, US State PCC: 9/10/13. Grant : 14/10/2013


Congratulations mate!!!!

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## demigwen

Hi all,

We have lodged our application last August 12. And yet we still haven't heard that our application was assigned to a CO. Is this normal? 
Thanks


----------



## Firetoy

From what I have seen here, if your CO is assigned but hasn't communicated to you yet can only due to two reasons: or you are getting a direct grant, or you are going through external checks (if medicals are not referred). Most probably is a direct grant!
Your timeline is within reasonable limits, so do not worry!




DesiTadka said:


> We called DIBP last Monday and we were told that a CO has been assigned on 4th but did not give any team or name details........
> 
> Let's hope we get a direct grant as we haven't heard anything from CO. What's the trend usually in terms of timeline if an applicant do not hear from CO?


----------



## DesiTadka

Medicals are already done so I hope it's direct grant.... 

We shall wait and watch I suppose. Thanks a bunch.



Firetoy said:


> From what I have seen here, if your CO is assigned but hasn't communicated to you yet can only due to two reasons: or you are getting a direct grant, or you are going through external checks (if medicals are not referred). Most probably is a direct grant!
> Your timeline is within reasonable limits, so do not worry!


----------



## miteshm82

Finally I got a request for Medical and PCC from my CO.


----------



## demigwen

DesiTadka said:


> We called DIBP last Monday and we were told that a CO has been assigned on 4th but did not give any team or name details........
> 
> Let's hope we get a direct grant as we haven't heard anything from CO. What's the trend usually in terms of timeline if an applicant do not hear from CO?


Hi DesiTadka

Would it be okay if I can ask on how to contact the immigration regarding on the CO assign?
Thanks


----------



## AM

you can contact DIAC 1300 364 613


----------



## mithu93ku

Congrats *srinu_srn *


----------



## demigwen

aravindhmohan said:


> you can contact DIAC 1300 364 613


Thank you so much aravindhmohan


----------



## aam04

roposh said:


> Thank You so much Green_Apple!!


its a awesome eid gift for you Roposh


----------



## rajfromhyd

Thank you all very much for your wishes...... I am delighted.



Thanks
Raj


----------



## drshk

Wow, many congrats Roposh!! :cheer2: :cheer2:

It is great to sign in and read such awesome happy posts :lock1:

you were evil to your wife though :lie: 

All the very best moving ahead :thumb:



roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


----------



## drshk

Great news srinu_srn, heartiest congratulations!! :clap2: :clap2:



srinu_srn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today at 11:21 AM IST, I have recevied my direct grant to me and my family.
> Thanks to everyone who has been helped me and wished me. Praying for others...
> As per my personal observation now it is taking time for 2 and half months for 190 visa for those (offshore) who have 60 points.
> You can see my timeline for the details. I did not uploaded FORM 80. Mine is old ACS and there is no experience deduction. Thank you all....


----------



## drshk

Great start to your week and to ours after hearing of your grant, many congrats FlyD :cheer2: time to fly FlyD lane: lane: 



FlyD said:


> I will be first on this week, yes?
> 
> We just received a direct GRANT from Brisbane33. Awesome! Nice beginning for Monday morning.
> 
> Firetoy, thank you for prediction and good luck with your grant
> 
> Timeline was (can't edit sugnature yet)
> 
> EOI (60 pts): *01/08/13* Invitation: *19/08/13* Visa Lodged: *20/08/13* Meds: *28/08/13* PPC: *24/09/13* Grant 14/10/13


----------



## miteshm82

srinu_srn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today at 11:21 AM IST, I have recevied my direct grant to me and my family.
> Thanks to everyone who has been helped me and wished me. Praying for others...
> As per my personal observation now it is taking time for 2 and half months for 190 visa for those (offshore) who have 60 points.
> You can see my timeline for the details. I did not uploaded FORM 80. Mine is old ACS and there is no experience deduction. Thank you all....


Congratulations Dear!!! Rock the party..


----------



## bhashmi

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*



Thats a great news. Roposh  A big congratulations. It is so speedy grant being a Pakistani applicant.


----------



## sjain

I got my Visa grant today Here are my timelines:
Little correction in timelines:-

Assessment EA-15/2/13 to 16/4/2013 EOI 27/4 to 6/5/2013 - 70 points . Visa Lodged 6/6/2013 . Co Assigned: 8/8/2013. Medicals : 31/8/13, FBI PCC, India PCC, US State PCC: 9/10/13. Grant : 14/10/2013


----------



## FlyD

drshk said:


> Great start to your week and to ours after hearing of your grant, many congrats FlyD :cheer2: time to fly FlyD lane: lane:


Many thanks drshk! Hope your happy day will come soon!


----------



## FlyD

:first: 



praveenfire said:


> Wow... Congrats man... Good Start for the week.
> 
> Its like Sixer in the first over..


Yeah, you right! Thank you 



JaxSantiago said:


> Looking at your timeline (in the spreadsheet), impressive! (You submitted 4 days ahead of me).
> Congrats!


Thanks Jax, your time will come soom



himalipatra said:


> OMG!! Awesome.... Congratulations :whoo:





himalipatra said:


> By the way were you on 189 or 190?


Thank you! I am on 189 and grant recieved directly in 8 weeks.


----------



## premchandjaladi

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Congrats bro
Can u share ur co team and initials


----------



## premchandjaladi

rajfromhyd said:


> Thank you all very much for your wishes...... I am delighted.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


Congrats raj 
Can you please share your co details
Thanks

Are u onshore


----------



## manubadboy

Congrats srinu_srn.. All the best mate..


----------



## DesiTadka

Ofcourse it is okay and I am glad to help you out.

Although Arvind has provided the phone number (+61 1300 364 613), here's some additional info.
When you call, expect to be on hold for anywhere between 10 to 20 minutes at least. Have your TRN number handy as that is the first thing they will ask for. The Best time to call them is around 9 am Canberra time.

Good luck. 



demigwen said:


> Hi DesiTadka
> 
> Would it be okay if I can ask on how to contact the immigration regarding on the CO assign?
> Thanks


----------



## roposh

premchandjaladi said:


> Congrats bro
> Can u share ur co team and initials


Thanks Premchand!

It was Adelaide Team 4 and CO initilas are SW.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## unnat_upadhyay

Hi,

I have applied for visa 190 on 9th Sep. I called today to DIAC, but there is no case officer assign till now for me. Today I have completed 5 weeks, don't know when I will get case officer assign.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay

I have applied for visa 190 on 9th Sep. I called today to DIAC, but there is no case officer assign till now for me. Today I have completed 5 weeks, don't know when I will get case officer assign.


----------



## ruchkal

unnat_upadhyay said:


> I have applied for visa 190 on 9th Sep. I called today to DIAC, but there is no case officer assign till now for me. Today I have completed 5 weeks, don't know when I will get case officer assign.


Can you please update your timeline?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

Regards

Ruchkal


----------



## rajfromhyd

premchandjaladi said:


> Congrats raj
> Can you please share your co details
> Thanks
> 
> Are u onshore


No Premchand, I am offshore applicant. It is a direct grant , i got mail from Adelaide Team 4, CO initials S W.


Thanks
Raj


----------



## rajfromhyd

roposh said:


> Thanks Premchand!
> 
> It was Adelaide Team 4 and CO initilas are SW.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



Hi Roposh,

Congrats.. we both got grant same day.. also our CO is same SW Team 4..


Thanks
Raj


----------



## unnat_upadhyay

ruchkal said:


> Can you please update your timeline?
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ruchkal


Updated


----------



## sylvia_australia

my blood pressure was 130/84, will this create problem ?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

sylvia_australia said:


> my blood pressure was 130/84, will this create problem ?


no not at all


----------



## drshk

Hi unnat, I got my CO on the completion of sixth week. Don't worry, I think you should get yours by the end of this week or early next week. You might want to call DIAC by next monday if you have not heard anything till then.

All the best!



unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for visa 190 on 9th Sep. I called today to DIAC, but there is no case officer assign till now for me. Today I have completed 5 weeks, don't know when I will get case officer assign.


----------



## kmann

roposh said:


> *My Dear Friends!!*
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that *'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED'* . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that *GOLDEN EMAIL* for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> *Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)*
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


WOW wat a great start to the week...............Many congratzzz man...:lalala::lalala::lalala: Super fast grant for you........Enjoy ur day bro and wish you all the very best for australian journey :first::first::first:


----------



## roposh

rajfromhyd said:


> Hi Roposh,
> 
> Congrats.. we both got grant same day.. also our CO is same SW Team 4..
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


Yeah dude!!!! And also we both got nomination from same state on the same day too 

What a conincidence yaaaar 

When do you plan to move?

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

Thank you once again to everyone for their warm wishes and support.

Here are my two cents to my fellow applicants who are in the process of immigrations or are thinking of it;

*FRONT LOAD EVERYTHING*

This is my 1st suggestion. If you are in priority group 3 or earlier, don't listen to anybody and front load all the documents. Do your medicals and PCC and upload that too.
In total, I submitted 55 documents. Nobody asked me to provide that many documents but I did and thankfully my strategy was successfull.

In my opinion, the CO goes for a SC or any other thing when they dont see enough documents to support your evidence. Just to give you people an example of my case; For proof of employment I submitted the reference letter, offer letter, contract letter, renewal of contract letter, annual appraisal letters, promotion letter, payslips, tax certficate, 5 years bank statement and also those letters which were recieved by me from other departments; just to prove that yes I am working in this organization.

Someone might argue that this is too much information but to me its our best chnace if we dont want to go for detail checks.

*Contact With Case Officer*

From the timeline of pakistani applicant it was clear that on average it takes 1.5 to 3 months to get a grant if all requirements are met. So I had made up my mind to not call DIBP or anyone else before 2.5 months of my application. I always assumed that if I have everything front loaded and if CO is still not contacting me then its a good thing. And I proved right.
Although I did get anxious at times after reading posts from other members where they called DIBP and got updates of their case but I hold myself and didn't do that.

regards,
*Roposh*


----------



## sylvia_australia

my daughter's medical status is disappeared today.
what this indicates?


----------



## demigwen

DesiTadka said:


> Ofcourse it is okay and I am glad to help you out.
> 
> Although Arvind has provided the phone number (+61 1300 364 613), here's some additional info.
> When you call, expect to be on hold for anywhere between 10 to 20 minutes at least. Have your TRN number handy as that is the first thing they will ask for. The Best time to call them is around 9 am Canberra time.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you so much DesiTadka. That's really helpful.
Same to you. Good luck


----------



## himalipatra

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for visa 190 on 9th Sep. I called today to DIAC, but there is no case officer assign till now for me. Today I have completed 5 weeks, don't know when I will get case officer assign.


Dear Experts,

I was wondering how's the number of weeks are calculated? is it calendar weeks or number of working days? 

for an example if it's 8 weeks, 8*7days which is 56 days in total and no weekends?

Waiting for your expert answers


----------



## roposh

kmann said:


> WOW wat a great start to the week...............Many congratzzz man...:lalala::lalala::lalala: Super fast grant for you........Enjoy ur day bro and wish you all the very best for australian journey :first::first::first:


Thanks my friend 

You are next in the line  Wish you a very speedy grant 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## kmann

rajfromhyd said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> Today is my Day, Got the Grant mail as dasara gift today morning...... Thanks to all the members here for your support and co-operation.It was a direct grant.
> 
> I wish all the best to rest of the applicants.. thanks
> 
> It's party time...
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


cngratzzz Raj......Nice wy to start the week......Party hard :lalala::lalala::lalala:


----------



## kmann

roposh said:


> Thanks my friend
> 
> You are next in the line  Wish you a very speedy grant
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Thanks for the wishes dear.......See you soon in Victoria lane:lane:lane:


----------



## I.Bring.It!!

Congratulations!! Could you please advise how much time it took for the FBI Clearance? I sent them the required docs/ fingerprints etc on Sep 5th 2013, still no fee deducted on my credit card. 
Thanks!
AV


----------



## pulikali

Congrats FlyD, Roposh & srinu_srn! Good on ya guys...
Congrats Firetoy for another set of spot-on predictions...


~~~


----------



## kmann

srinu_srn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today at 11:21 AM IST, I have recevied my direct grant
> Thanks to everyone who has been helped me and wished me. Praying for others...
> 
> You can see my timeline for the details. I did not uploaded FORM 80. Mine is old ACS and there is no experience deduction. Thanks you all....


cngratulationssss srinu_srn  Wish u all the best for ur journey ahead.


----------



## sandhuaman

srinu_srn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today at 11:21 AM IST, I have recevied my direct grant
> Thanks to everyone who has been helped me and wished me. Praying for others...
> 
> You can see my timeline for the details. I did not uploaded FORM 80. Mine is old ACS and there is no experience deduction. Thanks you all....


CONGRATULATIONS DEAR.....GREAT .....WISH U GOOD LUCK FOR UR FUTURE LIFE...:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## roposh

Thank you once again to everyone for their warm wishes and support.

Here are my two cents to my fellow applicants who are in the process of immigrations or are thinking of it;

*FRONT LOAD EVERYTHING*

This is my 1st suggestion. If you are in priority group 3 or earlier, don't listen to anybody and front load all the documents. Do your medicals and PCC and upload that too.
In total, I submitted 55 documents. Nobody asked me to provide that many documents but I did and thankfully my strategy was successfull.

In my opinion, the CO goes for a SC or any other thing when they dont see enough documents to support your evidence. Just to give you people an example of my case; For proof of employment I submitted the reference letter, offer letter, contract letter, renewal of contract letter, annual appraisal letters, promotion letter, payslips, tax certficate, 5 years bank statement and also those letters which were recieved by me from other departments; just to prove that yes I am working in this organization.

Someone might argue that this is too much information but to me its our best chnace if we dont want to go for detail checks.

*Contact With Case Officer*

From the timeline of pakistani applicant it was clear that on average it takes 1.5 to 3 months to get a grant if all requirements are met. So I had made up my mind to not call DIBP or anyone else before 2.5 months of my application. I always assumed that if I have everything front loaded and if CO is still not contacting me then its a good thing. And I proved right.
Although I did get anxious at times after reading posts from other members where they called DIBP and got updates of their case but I hold myself and didn't do that.

regards,
*Roposh*


----------



## terminator1

i got an email from the co (MW) today. 
she asked for a mouth full of documents...
form 1221 & form 80 and some more..
can someone please share what form 1221 is meant for? 
and does anyone have experience to share about this co.
Thanks


----------



## terminator1

i got an email from the co (MW) today. 
she asked for a mouth full of documents...
form 1221 & form 80 and some more..
can someone please share what form 1221 is meant for? 
and does anyone have experience to share about this co.
Thanks


----------



## sandhuaman

tihor said:


> two months completed .. And still waiting


donot worry dear....i m sure you will get ur by the end of this week ...tc


----------



## Ozbabe

FlyD said:


> I will be first on this week, yes?
> 
> We just received a direct GRANT from Brisbane33. Awesome! Nice beginning for Monday morning.
> 
> Firetoy, thank you for prediction and good luck with your grant
> 
> Timeline was (can't edit sugnature yet)
> 
> EOI (60 pts): *01/08/13* Invitation: *19/08/13* Visa Lodged: *20/08/13* Meds: *28/08/13* PPC: *24/09/13* Grant 14/10/13


Congrats! Thats the way to start a morning!


----------



## Amar81

ariyawansha81 said:


> hi Amit,
> 
> I am also in same boat... i lodged day before you and in same team 8.. no response at all.....


Hi guys 
I have been waiting for three months almost applied on 17/7 called up last week n Co just said application in progress .... will TRY to finalize in 2 weeks but didn't commit.
M with adelaide team 2 
Hope for best guys..... Our day will come

Regards


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Heartiest congrats Roposh and yes its a wonderful strategy you applied. 

All the best for ur future and my thanks for all the tips and help you have rendered for fellow applicants. They have always been helpful 

I too have front loaded all the documents (Forms 80, 1221, form 16 for all yrs, bank statement, payslips etc)

Waiting for CO to be assigned. 

Regards
Rupa



roposh said:


> Thank you once again to everyone for their warm wishes and support.
> 
> Here are my two cents to my fellow applicants who are in the process of immigrations or are thinking of it;
> 
> *FRONT LOAD EVERYTHING*
> 
> This is my 1st suggestion. If you are in priority group 3 or earlier, don't listen to anybody and front load all the documents. Do your medicals and PCC and upload that too.
> In total, I submitted 55 documents. Nobody asked me to provide that many documents but I did and thankfully my strategy was successfull.
> 
> In my opinion, the CO goes for a SC or any other thing when they dont see enough documents to support your evidence. Just to give you people an example of my case; For proof of employment I submitted the reference letter, offer letter, contract letter, renewal of contract letter, annual appraisal letters, promotion letter, payslips, tax certficate, 5 years bank statement and also those letters which were recieved by me from other departments; just to prove that yes I am working in this organization.
> 
> Someone might argue that this is too much information but to me its our best chnace if we dont want to go for detail checks.
> 
> *Contact With Case Officer*
> 
> From the timeline of pakistani applicant it was clear that on average it takes 1.5 to 3 months to get a grant if all requirements are met. So I had made up my mind to not call DIBP or anyone else before 2.5 months of my application. I always assumed that if I have everything front loaded and if CO is still not contacting me then its a good thing. And I proved right.
> Although I did get anxious at times after reading posts from other members where they called DIBP and got updates of their case but I hold myself and didn't do that.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


----------



## AM

1221 is primariliy additional particulars form.


----------



## terminator1

aravindhmohan said:


> 1221 is primariliy additional particulars form.


Thanks aravind... i am confused. when form 80 and 1221 have the same set of questions, why is form 1221 required?


----------



## thanich

terminator1 said:


> Thanks aravind... i am confused. when form 80 and 1221 have the same set of questions, why is form 1221 required?


Hi,

if any changes happened after you have lodged your visa. For example; change of address 

That you have to update in form 1221.


----------



## Amar81

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO GOT GRANT TODAY...

Best Wishes for New Start.....


----------



## himalipatra

terminator1 said:


> Thanks aravind... i am confused. when form 80 and 1221 have the same set of questions, why is form 1221 required?


If you take a closer look there are few additional details in form 1221. But yeah it's 75% same


----------



## sjain

I.Bring.It!! said:


> Congratulations!! Could you please advise how much time it took for the FBI Clearance? I sent them the required docs/ fingerprints etc on Sep 5th 2013, still no fee deducted on my credit card.
> Thanks!
> AV



Our document reached FBI office on 23rd July. and my FBI PCC was dispatched on 20th Aug. Credit card was deducted around 17th Aug.

It reached India address by normal post on 26th Aug.


----------



## roposh

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Heartiest congrats Roposh and yes its a wonderful strategy you applied.
> 
> All the best for ur future and my thanks for all the tips and help you have rendered for fellow applicants. They have always been helpful
> 
> I too have front loaded all the documents (Forms 80, 1221, form 16 for all yrs, bank statement, payslips etc)
> 
> Waiting for CO to be assigned.
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


thanks for your kind wishes Rupa!!!
Why haven't you gone for medicals yet??? I think you should do that without any delay and hopefulyl you'll get ur grant very soon after that.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Roposh,

Done with my medicals on 10th Oct, but the reports are to be uploaded by the hospital reps and hence I have not updated my signature. 
not sure how long they will take to update on to my application.. They said 4 working days.. not sure.

So ideally, m done with all the work from my end 



roposh said:


> thanks for your kind wishes Rupa!!!
> Why haven't you gone for medicals yet??? I think you should do that without any delay and hopefulyl you'll get ur grant very soon after that.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


----------



## Firetoy

Congrats sjain!
Could you please share your team and CO initials. Much appreciated 



sjain said:


> Our document reached FBI office on 23rd July. and my FBI PCC was dispatched on 20th Aug. Credit card was deducted around 17th Aug.
> 
> It reached India address by normal post on 26th Aug.


----------



## roposh

roposh said:


> Thank you once again to everyone for their warm wishes and support.
> 
> Here are my two cents to my fellow applicants who are in the process of immigrations or are thinking of it;
> 
> *FRONT LOAD EVERYTHING*
> 
> This is my 1st suggestion. If you are in priority group 3 or earlier, don't listen to anybody and front load all the documents. Do your medicals and PCC and upload that too.
> In total, I submitted 55 documents. Nobody asked me to provide that many documents but I did and thankfully my strategy was successfull.
> 
> In my opinion, the CO goes for a SC or any other thing when they dont see enough documents to support your evidence. Just to give you people an example of my case; For proof of employment I submitted the reference letter, offer letter, contract letter, renewal of contract letter, annual appraisal letters, promotion letter, payslips, tax certficate, 5 years bank statement and also those letters which were recieved by me from other departments; just to prove that yes I am working in this organization.
> 
> Someone might argue that this is too much information but to me its our best chnace if we dont want to go for detail checks.
> 
> *Contact With Case Officer*
> 
> From the timeline of pakistani applicant it was clear that on average it takes 1.5 to 3 months to get a grant if all requirements are met. So I had made up my mind to not call DIBP or anyone else before 2.5 months of my application. I always assumed that if I have everything front loaded and if CO is still not contacting me then its a good thing. And I proved right.
> Although I did get anxious at times after reading posts from other members where they called DIBP and got updates of their case but I hold myself and didn't do that.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*





roposh said:


> Thank you once again to everyone for their warm wishes and support.
> 
> Here are my two cents to my fellow applicants who are in the process of immigrations or are thinking of it;
> 
> *FRONT LOAD EVERYTHING*
> 
> This is my 1st suggestion. If you are in priority group 3 or earlier, don't listen to anybody and front load all the documents. Do your medicals and PCC and upload that too.
> In total, I submitted 55 documents. Nobody asked me to provide that many documents but I did and thankfully my strategy was successfull.
> 
> In my opinion, the CO goes for a SC or any other thing when they dont see enough documents to support your evidence. Just to give you people an example of my case; For proof of employment I submitted the reference letter, offer letter, contract letter, renewal of contract letter, annual appraisal letters, promotion letter, payslips, tax certficate, 5 years bank statement and also those letters which were recieved by me from other departments; just to prove that yes I am working in this organization.
> 
> Someone might argue that this is too much information but to me its our best chnace if we dont want to go for detail checks.
> 
> *Contact With Case Officer*
> 
> From the timeline of pakistani applicant it was clear that on average it takes 1.5 to 3 months to get a grant if all requirements are met. So I had made up my mind to not call DIBP or anyone else before 2.5 months of my application. I always assumed that if I have everything front loaded and if CO is still not contacting me then its a good thing. And I proved right.
> Although I did get anxious at times after reading posts from other members where they called DIBP and got updates of their case but I hold myself and didn't do that.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


It is also very important to note that I also uploaded *Form 80* and *Form 1221* myself within 4 days of lodging my application.

Also, for proof of family, I made a family album comprising of pics of me, my wife and our son and uploaded that too. Just to prove this to CO that we are a family unit.

Hope this helps.

regards,
*Roposh*


----------



## roposh

roposh said:


> Thank you once again to everyone for their warm wishes and support.
> 
> Here are my two cents to my fellow applicants who are in the process of immigrations or are thinking of it;
> 
> *FRONT LOAD EVERYTHING*
> 
> This is my 1st suggestion. If you are in priority group 3 or earlier, don't listen to anybody and front load all the documents. Do your medicals and PCC and upload that too.
> In total, I submitted 55 documents. Nobody asked me to provide that many documents but I did and thankfully my strategy was successfull.
> 
> In my opinion, the CO goes for a SC or any other thing when they dont see enough documents to support your evidence. Just to give you people an example of my case; For proof of employment I submitted the reference letter, offer letter, contract letter, renewal of contract letter, annual appraisal letters, promotion letter, payslips, tax certficate, 5 years bank statement and also those letters which were recieved by me from other departments; just to prove that yes I am working in this organization.
> 
> Someone might argue that this is too much information but to me its our best chnace if we dont want to go for detail checks.
> 
> *Contact With Case Officer*
> 
> From the timeline of pakistani applicant it was clear that on average it takes 1.5 to 3 months to get a grant if all requirements are met. So I had made up my mind to not call DIBP or anyone else before 2.5 months of my application. I always assumed that if I have everything front loaded and if CO is still not contacting me then its a good thing. And I proved right.
> Although I did get anxious at times after reading posts from other members where they called DIBP and got updates of their case but I hold myself and didn't do that.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


It is also very important to note that I also uploaded *Form 80* and *Form 1221* myself within 4 days of lodging my application.

Also, for proof of family, I made a family album comprising of pics of me, my wife and our son and uploaded that too. Just to prove this to CO that we are a family unit.

Hope this helps.

regards,
*Roposh*


----------



## roposh

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Roposh,
> 
> Done with my medicals on 10th Oct, but the reports are to be uploaded by the hospital reps and hence I have not updated my signature.
> not sure how long they will take to update on to my application.. They said 4 working days.. not sure.
> 
> So ideally, m done with all the work from my end


Thats great Rupa!!!
Now just sit tight and keep praying. You are going to get your grant as soon as your medicals are cleared. (Y)

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Firetoy

When they talk about 8 weeks, they are talking about calendar days, so, if you apply today, you can expect a CO allocated by 9th of December (8 weeks from today). 8 weeks are 40 workdays, so every time there is a public holiday you can expect delay.




himalipatra said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I was wondering how's the number of weeks are calculated? is it calendar weeks or number of working days?
> 
> for an example if it's 8 weeks, 8*7days which is 56 days in total and no weekends?
> 
> Waiting for your expert answers


----------



## kmann

roposh said:


> It is also very important to note that I also uploaded *Form 80* and *Form 1221* myself within 4 days of lodging my application.
> 
> Also, for proof of family, I made a family album comprising of pics of me, my wife and our son and uploaded that too. Just to prove this to CO that we are a family unit.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Hey Bro,

Did u also notify VIC gov of your TRN after lodging VISA application ?? As they have mentioned in their mail notify us wen you lodge your VISA application. I have not shared my TRN with them so far.

Any comments ??


----------



## sjain

Firetoy said:


> Congrats sjain!
> Could you please share your team and CO initials. Much appreciated


Team 4 Adelieade. CO initals...MB


----------



## roposh

kmann said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> Did u also notify VIC gov of your TRN after lodging VISA application ?? As they have mentioned in their mail notify us wen you lodge your VISA application. I have not shared my TRN with them so far.
> 
> Any comments ??


Yes dear I did that. And now that you have reminded me, I think I should also inform them about my grant notice as well.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

roposh said:


> Thank you once again to everyone for their warm wishes and support.
> 
> Here are my two cents to my fellow applicants who are in the process of immigrations or are thinking of it;
> 
> *FRONT LOAD EVERYTHING*
> 
> This is my 1st suggestion. If you are in priority group 3 or earlier, don't listen to anybody and front load all the documents. Do your medicals and PCC and upload that too.
> In total, I submitted 55 documents. Nobody asked me to provide that many documents but I did and thankfully my strategy was successfull.
> 
> In my opinion, the CO goes for a SC or any other thing when they dont see enough documents to support your evidence. Just to give you people an example of my case; For proof of employment I submitted the reference letter, offer letter, contract letter, renewal of contract letter, annual appraisal letters, promotion letter, payslips, tax certficate, 5 years bank statement and also those letters which were recieved by me from other departments; just to prove that yes I am working in this organization.
> 
> Someone might argue that this is too much information but to me its our best chnace if we dont want to go for detail checks.
> 
> *Contact With Case Officer*
> 
> From the timeline of pakistani applicant it was clear that on average it takes 1.5 to 3 months to get a grant if all requirements are met. So I had made up my mind to not call DIBP or anyone else before 2.5 months of my application. I always assumed that if I have everything front loaded and if CO is still not contacting me then its a good thing. And I proved right.
> Although I did get anxious at times after reading posts from other members where they called DIBP and got updates of their case but I hold myself and didn't do that.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


It is also very important to note that I also uploaded *Form 80* and *Form 1221* myself within 4 days of lodging my application.

Also, for proof of family, I made a family album comprising of pics of me, my wife and our son and uploaded that too. Just to prove this to CO that we are a family unit.

Hope this helps.

regards,
*Roposh*


----------



## kmann

roposh said:


> Yes dear I did that. And now that you have reminded me, I think I should also inform them about my grant notice as well.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hmmm I c. Just wondering does that make any diff in speedy grant .....

Anywayz yeah tell them you got ur grant and you are flying soon. Once again bro, all the very best for ur next journey..... C ya in Melbourne and will have beer or :tea: watever u like . :bounce::bounce::bounce:

Regards,
Karan


----------



## roposh

kmann said:


> Hmmm I c. Just wondering does that make any diff in speedy grant .....
> 
> Anywayz yeah tell them you got ur grant and you are flying soon. Once again bro, all the very best for ur next journey..... C ya in Melbourne and will have beer or :tea: watever u like . :bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


hahaha, thanks man!!!! 

yeah, not bear but soft drink for sure :bounce::bounce:

regards,
Roposh


----------



## kmann

ambproject said:


> I too have done some thing like this but unfortunately dont have pay slips for entire 6 years but have some thing and tax certificates were missing other then that reference letters , bank statements entire period , contract letters , salary certificate, transfer letter lets c when i have my golden email rather up until now no request for medicals or pcc even


Pls update your signature with your timelines.


----------



## demigwen

roposh said:


> It is also very important to note that I also uploaded *Form 80* and *Form 1221* myself within 4 days of lodging my application.
> 
> Also, for proof of family, I made a family album comprising of pics of me, my wife and our son and uploaded that too. Just to prove this to CO that we are a family unit.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


Hi Roposh,

Is the form 80 for the main applicant only? Or the dependents also have to fill it up?
Thanks.

And congrats by the way.


----------



## felix2020

unnat_upadhyay said:


> I have applied for visa 190 on 9th Sep. I called today to DIAC, but there is no case officer assign till now for me. Today I have completed 5 weeks, don't know when I will get case officer assign.


You will have a CO this week. If you frontloaded everything, you may also get a direct grant.


----------



## roposh

demigwen said:


> Hi Roposh,
> 
> Is the form 80 for the main applicant only? Or the dependents also have to fill it up?
> Thanks.
> 
> And congrats by the way.


Thanks Demigwen!

Form 80 is for all applicants above the age of 18. Whereas form 1221 is for dependent only.

regards,
Ropsoh


----------



## terminator1

roposh said:


> It is also very important to note that I also uploaded *Form 80* and *Form 1221* myself within 4 days of lodging my application.
> 
> Also, for proof of family, I made a family album comprising of pics of me, my wife and our son and uploaded that too. Just to prove this to CO that we are a family unit.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> regards,
> *Roposh*


congrats roposh... enjoy your day!


----------



## sylvia_australia

sylvia_australia said:


> my daughter's medical status is disappeared today.
> What this indicates?


please reply?


----------



## Firetoy

It could be nothing at all. Sometimes it is a system glitch. Check it again tomorrow!



sylvia_australia said:


> please reply?


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> please reply?


The system has bugs and issues. Don't trust these statuses. If you did medical for your daughter, and if you know it is cleared, you should not worry about anything.


----------



## Firetoy

Please Amar, update your signature http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature and also, would you mind adding your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club? Thanks. Your collaboration is much appreciated



Amar81 said:


> Hi guys
> I have been waiting for three months almost applied on 17/7 called up last week n Co just said application in progress .... will TRY to finalize in 2 weeks but didn't commit.
> M with adelaide team 2
> Hope for best guys..... Our day will come
> 
> Regards


----------



## Urlacher

Hello, 

First of all, goodl luck to everyone. Waiting game affects us all, as I can see. 

I applied for visa 189 on 10 Sept, and I am still waiting for CO. I uploaded everything except medicals, which I will do till the end of this month.

However, last week I recieved email from DIAC, team13 from Adelaide. They asked for some additional information. I did not provide detials about my first passport in FORM80 so they asked for it. I apologised and send them reqested information back. They said that are not responsible for visa update, and that they preparing application for CO in order to increase visa processing time. They automatically notified me that they recieved my email.

233211 | IELTS 8 - DEC 2012 - 8,8,7,7 | SKILL ASSESSMENT EA LODGED 20 MAY 2013| SKILL ASSESSMENT RESULTS RECIEVED - 27 AUG 2013 | EOI VISA 190 - 28 AUG 2013| EOI UPDATED VISA 189 and 190 selected - 30 AUG 2013 | VISA 189 INVITATION - 1 SEP 2013| VISA 189 APPLIED - 10 SEPT 2013 |CO???|


----------



## stevenmilton

Hi all, 
Still waiting for the grant letter....
Sadly, My sis-in-law had seperately applied for EOI and SS for SA. There is a message that says it is refused ...her occupation code 224712 - Organization and Methods Analyst - - the other only place with availability for this occupation is in ACT. Anyone has any suggestions how to go about this problem? Because even in ACT this occupation is showing as limited.


----------



## Urlacher

Does anyone had any experience with team 13???


----------



## Firetoy

Good luck with your process!
Could you please add your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club. Do it in the first tab named DATA INPUT. Thanks. Your help is much appreciated 




Urlacher said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all, goodl luck to everyone. Waiting game affects us all, as I can see.
> 
> I applied for visa 189 on 10 Sept, and I am still waiting for CO. I uploaded everything except medicals, which I will do till the end of this month.
> 
> However, last week I recieved email from DIAC, team13 from Adelaide. They asked for some additional information. I did not provide detials about my first passport in FORM80 so they asked for it. I apologised and send them reqested information back. They said that are not responsible for visa update, and that they preparing application for CO in order to increase visa processing time. They automatically notified me that they recieved my email.
> 
> 233211 | IELTS 8 - DEC 2012 - 8,8,7,7 | SKILL ASSESSMENT EA LODGED 20 MAY 2013| SKILL ASSESSMENT RESULTS RECIEVED - 27 AUG 2013 | EOI VISA 190 - 28 AUG 2013| EOI UPDATED VISA 189 and 190 selected - 30 AUG 2013 | VISA 189 INVITATION - 1 SEP 2013| VISA 189 APPLIED - 10 SEPT 2013 |CO???|


----------



## manubadboy

Hey guys a small question.. How do I know for sure that my medicals are cleared? "organize a ..." is still there on my evisa page..

I asked the hospital which conducted the test and they told me that my medicals were ok as I did not receive any call from them.. I am a bit confused :-o


----------



## rajfromhyd

roposh said:


> Yeah dude!!!! And also we both got nomination from same state on the same day too
> 
> What a conincidence yaaaar
> 
> When do you plan to move?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Yes Roposh... lets try to meet up their in melbourne some time.. I am planning to be there by 18th jan 2014. or may leave early also, if conditions favor.

Thanks
Raj


----------



## Vijay24

manubadboy said:


> Hey guys a small question.. How do I know for sure that my medicals are cleared? "organize a ..." is still there on my evisa page..
> 
> I asked the hospital which conducted the test and they told me that my medicals were ok as I did not receive any call from them.. I am a bit confused :-o


That's fine. No need to worry, it's a system issue. Since your medical rep said your medical tests are ok you don't need to worry much


----------



## iamafreak

submitted all the additional docs last week. Still waiting.


----------



## premchandjaladi

rajfromhyd said:


> Yes Roposh... lets try to meet up their in melbourne some time.. I am planning to be there by 18th jan 2014. or may leave early also, if conditions favor.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


What a coincidence you both on same day even same Team 4 and SW great.

Even I lodged on 5th Sep.


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello Vijay24,
How about you? When are you moving to Perth?
I am stucked here with property sell as there are no customer to buy my property. 
See how important is cash in hand!


----------



## premchandjaladi

roposh said:


> Yeah dude!!!! And also we both got nomination from same state on the same day too
> 
> What a conincidence yaaaar
> 
> When do you plan to move?
> 
> regards,
> Roposh



What a coincidence you both on same day even same Team 4 and SW great.

Even I lodged on 5th Sep.


----------



## manubadboy

Thanks Vijay24..


----------



## manubadboy

premchandjaladi said:


> What a coincidence you both on same day even same Team 4 and SW great.
> 
> Even I lodged on 5th Sep.


Hey prem.. Tomorrow will be a new day 
All the best


----------



## premchandjaladi

*IELTS & Grants*

Today I figured how people are getting direct grants within a month. 

This is what I observed from this forum please correct me if I am wrong.

People who got IELTS 7 each are getting priority (I found this with the people who received grants today and last week)

People who got IELTS can expect to receive a grant in 3 - 6 weeks. Others need to wait.

Last week one person got his grant in 3 weeks and even his IELTS is 7 each

Today people like rayhyd and roops has IELTS 7 each.

I just want to let you know my observation. So, people with 6 each need to wait some more time to get their grants


----------



## battlestix

Anyone here has a CO from Adelaide Team 6? How long is the processing for the grant?


----------



## battlestix

Anyone here has a CO from Adelaide Team 6? How long is the processing for the grant?


----------



## Firetoy

Hello battlestix!

Could you please update your signature http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature and also add your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club in the tab DATA INPUT. In that spread sheet, you can check others' details and see who has same team than you. Thanks for your cooperation



battlestix said:


> Anyone here has a CO from Adelaide Team 6? How long is the processing for the grant?


----------



## vedadivya

Hi,

Can I know how to contact my case officer.
I have been alloted to case officer from Brisbane Team 33.
I am trying to contact to the number in the mail but I always end up with a voice mail.

Thanks,
Divya
-----------------------------------------------------------
Developer Programmer| IELTS - 7 | ACS - 3 May 2013 - 2 Aug 2013 | EOI - 2 Aug - 5Aug (65 points)
189 - 6 Aug 2013| CO Contacted - 1 Oct 2013| Docs Uploaded - 8 Oct 2013| Grant -


----------



## johnson77

Although i have uploaded my docs asked by CO twice, the link still says Required with today's date.


----------



## vedadivya

Dear Firetoy,

I have added my details. I joined the forum today.

Thanks,
Divya
-----------------------------------------------------------
Developer Programmer| IELTS - 7 | ACS - 3 May 2013 - 2 Aug 2013 | EOI - 2 Aug - 5Aug (65 points)
189 - 6 Aug 2013| CO Contacted - 1 Oct 2013| Docs Uploaded - 8 Oct 2013| Grant -


----------



## ruchkal

premchandjaladi said:


> What a coincidence you both on same day even same Team 4 and SW great.
> 
> Even I lodged on 5th Sep.


Hi prem,

I also lodged for visa on 5th September. Still waiting for CO. Sometimes we might have been allocated to a CO by now...

Since you are an onshore applicant, you will get a CO and grant before me..

All the best buddy...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AM

johnson77 said:


> Although i have uploaded my docs asked by CO twice, the link still says Required with today's date.


Yes if a co is working on the case , until he validates the new upload, it will be showing as required


----------



## happybuddha

I got my grant today


----------



## iamafreak

happybuddha said:


> I got my grant today


congrats mate


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Vijay24,
> How about you? When are you moving to Perth?
> I am stucked here with property sell as there are no customer to buy my property.
> See how important is cash in hand!



Hi,

November-8th I am going to Perth. Take a loan against property and shift to Aus soon


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> November-8th I am going to Perth. Take a loan against property and shift to Aus soon


Huh! Moving permanently! Taking loan against property is a hazard you know; I have to send money from oz land. What is waiting for me there is uncertain and burden of loan may kill me. :croc:


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> Huh! Moving permanently! Taking loan against property is a hazard you know; I have to send money from oz land. What is waiting for me there is uncertain and burden of loan may kill me. :croc:



Hmm. I see. Try to get it done by year end, so that early next year you can be in Perth


----------



## AM

You can probably take loan , put a years emi before you move. After a year, you will have solution


----------



## samkalu

roposh said:


> My Dear Friends!!
> 
> It was just like any other ordinary morning today. I woke up, took a bath and dressed up to go to office. I offered qaza fajr prayers and sat down to put on my shoes. While I was pulling my shoes from under the bed, my cellphone vibrated which was an indication that an email has been recieved. Just for a fraction of second I thought that it might be that GOLDEN EMAIL for which I have been dreaming for.
> 
> And as soon as I clicked on the new email my Gmail inbox opened and I saw an email from Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> 
> Just for a moment, my heart skipped a beat. Then I thought it could be a request for additional documents or God forbid it could be a rejection email too.
> 
> With all these apprehensions, concerns and fear I opened that email and it was written there that 'MY APPLICATION FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCY HAS BEEN APPROVED' . Yes, my dera friendssss!! It was that GOLDEN EMAIL for me
> 
> The story doesn't end here. After having read the whole email and the attachment I tapped my wife who were half asleep due to fasting, and I told her that we got the email and our application has been rejected.
> 
> I said this and asked her to check the email herself and I stood up to offer nafil prayers to Almight Allah.
> 
> As soon as I finished the prayers, I saw her face covered in tears . She had not even read the email and was under impression that our visa has been rejected
> 
> Then I opened the email and asked her to read it. She was so confused that even then she couldn;t make out if we are granted or declined
> 
> Anywayss Guyss!!! All in all it was a wonderfull morning to us and I would like to thank each and every applicant on this forum for that. This place is indeed a great source of information and motivation for all the aspiring immigrants. Thank you very much for the guidance, support and inspirations.
> 
> For those who'll be reading my post on cellphone, I am summarizing my timeline below;
> ACS: 15 July
> Vic SS Approved: 3 Sep
> Visa Applied: 5 Sep
> PCC: 5Sep
> Medicals: Sep 12 (cleared on Sep 30)
> Grant: 14 Oct 2013 (Direct Grant without any contact from CO)
> 
> I hope everyone on this forum gets a speedy grant. My all the good wishes are for you.
> Have a great Day!
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


All the very best roposh. Really happy for you.


----------



## terminator1

happybuddha said:


> I got my grant today


Thats a very good news


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

its been almost 2 week my CO requestd doc fom my agent but till date he has not uploaded evn sigle doc. 
and jus said me that he had uploaded . 
i am fed up with these guys


----------



## ashish0401

terminator1 said:


> i got an email from the co (MW) today.
> she asked for a mouth full of documents...
> form 1221 & form 80 and some more..
> can someone please share what form 1221 is meant for?
> and does anyone have experience to share about this co.
> Thanks


Hi Terminator,

Are you married ?
This is generally for your wife. This form is for wives  .
Not sure Why because I have neither filled it nor being asked by my CO.
Dont worry that is not a big document just fill it and send it ASAP.
Your grant is sure in this week dude , I can sense it bro.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Ozbabe

Congrats Roposh and srinu_srn. So happy for you and all others who have received their grant.

I pray we all would get it.


----------



## AM

Don't you have the user I'd and password ? I am wondering why are you trusting then when you know they are fooling around . Change password and get it uploaded yourself


----------



## ind2oz

premchandjaladi said:


> Today I figured how people are getting direct grants within a month.
> 
> This is what I observed from this forum please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> People who got IELTS 7 each are getting priority (I found this with the people who received grants today and last week)
> 
> People who got IELTS can expect to receive a grant in 3 - 6 weeks. Others need to wait.
> 
> Last week one person got his grant in 3 weeks and even his IELTS is 7 each
> 
> Today people like rayhyd and roops has IELTS 7 each.
> 
> I just want to let you know my observation. So, people with 6 each need to wait some more time to get their grants


Exception, I am into 8th Week still waiting with IELTS 7 in each. Ha haaa


----------



## AM

That concept is itself wrong acc to me


----------



## felix2020

premchandjaladi said:


> Today I figured how people are getting direct grants within a month.
> 
> This is what I observed from this forum please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> People who got IELTS 7 each are getting priority (I found this with the people who received grants today and last week)
> 
> People who got IELTS can expect to receive a grant in 3 - 6 weeks. Others need to wait.
> 
> Last week one person got his grant in 3 weeks and even his IELTS is 7 each
> 
> Today people like rayhyd and roops has IELTS 7 each.
> 
> I just want to let you know my observation. So, people with 6 each need to wait some more time to get their grants



I understand what you mean. However, I think most applicants applying for skilled migration have 7 in each. Otherwise, it is very difficult to manage 60 points if they are offshore.


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> The system has bugs and issues. Don't trust these statuses. If you did medical for your daughter, and if you know it is cleared, you should not worry about anything.


My doctor gave her A grade. I saw him when he was uploading. He will upload my and my wife's medical tomoorow.


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> My doctor gave her A grade. I saw him when he was uploading. He will upload my and my wife's medical tomoorow.


No worries then. You will have a CO by the first week of November. I lodged one day before you.


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> No worries then. You will have a CO by the first week of November. I lodged one day before you.


Thanx felix.

I really thankful to friends like you who care about my visa more than me.
I think you my dear loving friends know more than me about my case.
Really thank you and love you.


----------



## felix2020

vedadivya said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I know how to contact my case officer.
> I have been alloted to case officer from Brisbane Team 33.
> I am trying to contact to the number in the mail but I always end up with a voice mail.
> 
> Thanks,
> Divya
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Developer Programmer| IELTS - 7 | ACS - 3 May 2013 - 2 Aug 2013 | EOI - 2 Aug - 5Aug (65 points)
> 189 - 6 Aug 2013| CO Contacted - 1 Oct 2013| Docs Uploaded - 8 Oct 2013| Grant -


You can do post lodgement inquiries at 1300 364 613 if you are within Australia.

If your CO needs something, he/she will contact you. Don't worry too much about it. If you uploaded everything, you will get a direct grant soon.


----------



## terminator1

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Terminator,
> 
> Are you married ?
> This is generally for your wife. This form is for wives  .
> Not sure Why because I have neither filled it nor being asked by my CO.
> Dont worry that is not a big document just fill it and send it ASAP.
> Your grant is sure in this week dude , I can sense it bro.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


hey ashish,
yes i am married. apart from that i have been to two countries and stayed there for more than 1 year... she apparently asked for form 1221 from both of us.
i also need to arrange a doc for evidence of functional english, although i have uploaded the certificate which says that medium of instruction is english, still co needs additional doc.... i will get a letter from the university (it may take time as my spouse studied in AP, and universities are closed there due to telangana issue).. 

Thanks, 
terminator1


----------



## ManojSingla

Hi Friends,

I applied for ACS on July13, 2013. Today, on Oct 14, 2013, I have got ACS result.
This is as follows:
Your ICT skills have been assessed *as unsuitable for migration under *261314 (Software Tester) of the
ANZSCO Code.
You have been *assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information *technology
experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
Your qualifications have been assessed as not closely related to your nominated occupation:
Your Bachelor of Technology (Electronics and Communication Engineering) from Punjabi
University completed June 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
with a major in computing
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
20hrs per week:
*Dates: 02/10 - 06/13 (3yrs 4mths)*Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Tech Mahindra
Country: INDIA


Friends, Please suggest a way out.
As per my knowledge, only three years of work experience was needed.
Shall I request for a review?
Your help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## felix2020

demigwen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have lodged our application last August 12. And yet we still haven't heard that our application was assigned to a CO. Is this normal?
> Thanks


Did you lodge 189 or 190 ? It is 5/6 weeks for 190 and 8/10 weeks for 189 for a CO allocation. You may want to call them and find out. 

Good Luck with your application.


----------



## Sujith singh

Can any one tell me, in how many days does this docs required changes to received on the evisa page once all docs are uploaded?


----------



## akshay1229

Sujith singh said:


> Can any one tell me, in how many days does this docs required changes to received on the evisa page once all docs are uploaded?


It's totally irrelevant to any logical factor. I observed some change immediately (mine too), some take few weeks, some change after CO assigned...
So don't worry...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## felix2020

Sujith singh said:


> Can any one tell me, in how many days does this docs required changes to received on the evisa page once all docs are uploaded?


It took me only 2 hours to change from "required" to "received" when I first uploaded all the documents. But later on, someone asked me to upload some additional documents (I think its a team, not a CO), I uploaded those documents at the same time and it's been seven days and there is no change in status from "required" to "received."

I guess someone on the DIBP site has to manually change these status. Well, if you uploaded everything and you can see everything in the attached document section, you should not worry. It's there. They will contact you if the files are corrupted or anything.


----------



## felix2020

ManojSingla said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied for ACS on July13, 2013. Today, on Oct 14, 2013, I have got ACS result.
> This is as follows:
> Your ICT skills have been assessed *as unsuitable for migration under *261314 (Software Tester) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> You have been *assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information *technology
> experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
> Your qualifications have been assessed as not closely related to your nominated occupation:
> Your Bachelor of Technology (Electronics and Communication Engineering) from Punjabi
> University completed June 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree
> with a major in computing
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least
> 20hrs per week:
> *Dates: 02/10 - 06/13 (3yrs 4mths)*Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: Tech Mahindra
> Country: INDIA
> 
> 
> Friends, Please suggest a way out.
> As per my knowledge, only three years of work experience was needed.
> Shall I request for a review?
> Your help would be highly appreciated.



Your qualification is not closely related to your nominated occupation. Based on the summary of criteria, you need 4 years of experience in this case.

You can view the summary of criteria at the following link:

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

You may want to try to get assessed on a different ANZSCO code. I don't think review or appeal would help.

Good Luck.


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> Hi prem,
> 
> I also lodged for visa on 5th September. Still waiting for CO. Sometimes we might have been allocated to a CO by now...
> 
> Since you are an onshore applicant, you will get a CO and grant before me..
> 
> All the best buddy...:fingerscrossed:


It's taking about the same time for onshore and offshore. DIBP doesn't have any priority guideline for onshore applicants. Some offshore applications are taking longer, but we cannot compare because onshore applicants are only a few.


----------



## Chemfuture

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *Cadstaad*,
> First of all, Congratulation to both of you and your wife.
> Check Fact Sheet 22 - The Health Requirements, which states:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no waiver for pregnancy. The visa application can be put on hold until after the baby is born, so your partner can get her x-ray done and the baby can be included in the visa application. The other option is to have the x-ray at her own risk despite the pregnancy. Form 160 has more information on that, including:
> 
> 
> 
> Source : espresso (Monika)
> 
> See these thread also
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...egnant-applying-skilled-independent-visa.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/146306-when-apply-visa-wife-pregnant-3.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/212922-medical-after-childbirth.html


Appreciate, your feedback Mithu93ku, this clarifies some of the doubts that i had....


----------



## happybuddha

Thank you


----------



## akshay1229

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> its been almost 2 week my CO requestd doc fom my agent but till date he has not uploaded evn sigle doc.
> and jus said me that he had uploaded .
> i am fed up with these guys


Has he done by now or still not..??

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## rakesharavindan

Updated the spreadsheet Firetoy.. any prediction for my case ?? 

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## felix2020

*July Applicants*

Is there any July applicant who doesn't have a CO or grant ?


----------



## vinnie88

terminator1 said:


> hey ashish,
> yes i am married. apart from that i have been to two countries and stayed there for more than 1 year... she apparently asked for form 1221 from both of us.
> i also need to arrange a doc for evidence of functional english, although i have uploaded the certificate which says that medium of instruction is english, still co needs additional doc.... i will get a letter from the university (it may take time as my spouse studied in AP, and universities are closed there due to telangana issue)..
> 
> Thanks,
> terminator1


I dont mean to give you any negative energy, but based on my understanding, form1221 is ONLY asked when CO decides to refer your case to ASIO for further security checks. BUt dont worry, even if thats the case, the checks wont take that long..maybe maximum 6 months 

you will find out soon enough i guess. 

good luck


----------



## felix2020

vinnie88 said:


> I dont mean to give you any negative energy, but based on my understanding, form1221 is ONLY asked when CO decides to refer your case to ASIO for further security checks. BUt dont worry, even if thats the case, the checks wont take that long..maybe maximum 6 months
> 
> you will find out soon enough i guess.
> 
> good luck


Do you have the source for this information that 1221 is used for security checks ? I have been seen cases where applicants went though security checks without form 1221.


----------



## akshay1229

felix2020 said:


> Do you have the source for this information that 1221 is used for security checks ? I have been seen cases where applicants went though security checks without form 1221.


Apparently, form 1221 does not contain any secure information, I dont think that 1221 is related to security checks.. 
Rather form 80 contains lots of information..that may be linked to external check.

Generally, what I have seen is, form 80 and form 1221, both are asked together...both contain almost same information.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## felix2020

akshay1229 said:


> Apparently, form 1221 does not contain any secure information, I dont think that 1221 is related to security checks..
> Rather form 80 contains lots of information..that may be linked to external check.
> 
> Generally, what I have seen is, form 80 and form 1221, both are asked together...both contain almost same information.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD


Yes I agree. Based on my experience on this forum, I found that form 80 is asked almost on a regular basis, and even though it is not asked, many applicants are front loading it. But only a very few of them are going for external checks.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Rakesh!
You should have a CO allocated right now. If he/she hasn't contacted you yes it is because he/she deosn't need anything from you right now. Did you upload everything, including medicals and PCC? IF not, give them a call to find out why the delay. If yes, that looks a direct grant to me!



rakesharavindan said:


> Updated the spreadsheet Firetoy.. any prediction for my case ??
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


----------



## felix2020

Based on the update on 04-10 by DIBP, CO allocation for 189 and 190 are within 8 weeks and 5 weeks.


----------



## iamafreak

vedadivya said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I know how to contact my case officer.
> I have been alloted to case officer from Brisbane Team 33.
> I am trying to contact to the number in the mail but I always end up with a voice mail.
> 
> Thanks,
> Divya
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Developer Programmer| IELTS - 7 | ACS - 3 May 2013 - 2 Aug 2013 | EOI - 2 Aug - 5Aug (65 points)
> 189 - 6 Aug 2013| CO Contacted - 1 Oct 2013| Docs Uploaded - 8 Oct 2013| Grant -


Even i have the same team, it always goes on voice mail. Better to send an email, as i got a reply via email in 5 days.


----------



## iamafreak

johnson77 said:


> Although i have uploaded my docs asked by CO twice, the link still says Required with today's date.


same with me.


----------



## felix2020

iamafreak said:


> same with me.


In my case, the link says "required" with the uploaded date, not with today's date.


----------



## happy75

mithu93ku said:


> Huh! Moving permanently! Taking loan against property is a hazard you know; I have to send money from oz land. What is waiting for me there is uncertain and burden of loan may kill me. :croc:


Hi everyone,
I am onshore candidate and just to intimidate you guys few things. My purpose is surely not to discourage you at all. Earning in Australia is very difficult. It is very expensive place to live n bear ur expenses. Dont expect that u will be able to send a single penny back to your home for few months or years. Jobs can be seemed on Seek but wont get any reply or even regret message. Be flexible to do any kind of work like cleaning, cooking, security jobs, driving taxi etc etc. For every job u have to have certifications otherwise u cant get it. Police checks are must for most of the jobs. Gumtree is a popular website for job seekers but jobs are either fake or fraud. Very very careful with fradulent employers. They make you fool in such a way that u cant do anything. I am a graduate of Australia and its been a year being a jobless. When ppl come from abroad wz experience they ask for Australian qualification. Those ppl are very lucky who have experience from Western world like uk, us. They get jobs easily. There r plenty of Sales jobs where ppl can be able to make their way. Reason is they r tough and commission based. No base salary. I would suggest you all guys and girls that Australia is very difficult in terms of earning money but not impossible. Things getting settle down gradually. I would beware not to get stuck wz any contract thing like phone accounts, mobile accounts, entertainment packages. Also come alone first wz out family. Try to share accomodation instead of having all alone. First settle down, get the job and bring ur family. I hope everyone would have good time in Australia. 
Wish you all best of luck


----------



## felix2020

happy75 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am onshore candidate and just to intimidate you guys few things. My purpose is surely not to discourage you at all. Earning in Australia is very difficult. It is very expensive place to live n bear ur expenses. Dont expect that u will be able to send a single penny back to your home for few months or years. Jobs can be seemed on Seek but wont get any reply or even regret message. Be flexible to do any kind of work like cleaning, cooking, security jobs, driving taxi etc etc. For every job u have to have certifications otherwise u cant get it. Police checks are must for most of the jobs. Gumtree is a popular website for job seekers but jobs are either fake or fraud. Very very careful with fradulent employers. They make you fool in such a way that u cant do anything. I am a graduate of Australia and its been a year being a jobless. When ppl come from abroad wz experience they ask for Australian qualification. Those ppl are very lucky who have experience from Western world like uk, us. They get jobs easily. There r plenty of Sales jobs where ppl can be able to make their way. Reason is they r tough and commission based. No base salary. I would suggest you all guys and girls that Australia is very difficult in terms of earning money but not impossible. Things getting settle down gradually. I would beware not to get stuck wz any contract thing like phone accounts, mobile accounts, entertainment packages. Also come alone first wz out family. Try to share accomodation instead of having all alone. First settle down, get the job and bring ur family. I hope everyone would have good time in Australia.
> Wish you all best of luck


Thanks for pointing it out. I have had similar experiences. I have friends who are highly qualified, some of them are doctors and PhD from southeast Asia and working at pizza shops and cleaning agencies. First few years will be difficult, but after that you can work it out. Networking is very important while looking for jobs. You have to be able to make connections. I don't want to discourage anyone, but you have to be careful and have a backup plan and be ready to do casual jobs for a few months or a year.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

akshay1229 said:


> Has he done by now or still not..??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD


not evn nw and my case is with ultra slow team that is brisbane 33 and with super ultra slow agent


----------



## felix2020

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> not evn nw and my case is with ultra slow team that is brisbane 33 and with super ultra slow agent


Your grant will be super fast after you get a CO. There are lot of people who lodged before you and still waiting.


----------



## happy75

felix2020 said:


> Thanks for pointing it out. I have had similar experiences. I have friends who are highly qualified, some of them are doctors and PhD from southeast Asia and working at pizza shops and cleaning agencies. First few years will be difficult, but after that you can work it out. Networking is very important while looking for jobs. You have to be able to make connections. I don't want to discourage anyone, but you have to be careful and have a backup plan and be ready to do casual jobs for a few months or a year.


Last but not least advise. Work on your English. I saw most of the SS candidates hv band 6 english. Believe me IELTS test speaking or listening is much easier. You hv to tackle wz their speaking speed, slangs and idioms n proverbs. Without better English u can not be able to get succeeded in white collar jobs. Labour jobs r really difficult to do.


----------



## felix2020

happy75 said:


> Last but not least advise. Work on your English. I saw most of the SS candidates hv band 6 english. Believe me IELTS test speaking or listening is much easier. You hv to tackle wz their speaking speed, slangs and idioms n proverbs. Without better English u can not be able to get succeeded in white collar jobs. Labour jobs r really difficult to do.


Yes, you are correct. But I was not talking about myself, I am already settled in Australia. I was talking about our fellow members who are trying to sell everything in their home countries and planning to make a move for a uncertain future.


----------



## happy75

felix2020 said:


> Yes, you are correct. But I was not talking about myself, I am already settled in Australia. I was talking about our fellow members who are trying to sell everything in their home countries and planning to make a move for a uncertain future.


Sorry Felix the advise was general not for specific. Yeah they shud not sell their things


----------



## felix2020

happy75 said:


> Sorry Felix the advise was general not for specific. Yeah they shud not sell their things


Yes, that's what I thought. Maybe we should take our conversation into private as people here are talking about their case officers and visa grants.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*any grants today*

Hi all any grants for today


----------



## gsp2canberra

Yesterday when I called DIBP they told CO has been allocated, but when I checked with my agent he said no notification from CO yet. Agent told that it should come this week if CO as been assigned.

Is it normal? :fingerscrossed:
I haven't uploaded my PCC yet, rest everything has been loaded.
So CO has to contact me for that?


----------



## zippy24

bhanu30 said:


> Yesterday when I called DIBP they told CO has been allocated, but when I checked with my agent he said no notification from CO yet. Agent told that it should come this week if CO as been assigned.
> 
> Is it normal? :fingerscrossed:
> I haven't uploaded my PCC yet, rest everything has been loaded.
> So CO has to contact me for that?


Co will verify your documents and he will get back to you if he require any documents.

Apply for PCC if you haven't done already so that you can upload it once you get mail from CO.

All the best!!!


----------



## Amar81

felix2020 said:


> Is there any July applicant who doesn't have a CO or grant ?


Hi Felix 2020
M still waiting for my 190 visa lodged 17/7 ...... Sadly for me it has been long wait for grant even though co assigned last week August .

I need all of your best wishes ......

It's mind twisting this wait......


----------



## jas.kaur

Hi there, can anyone plz plz help me. I came on student visa in Australia. In background i worked as Senior FAculty cum programm programmer for 3 yrs and 8 months. even in 2010 i have ACS assessment as developer programmer(only), now i'll apply again to renew and add some more months.
But while applying student visa, via an agent , i submitted just like working as a Sr. Faculty from - to -. Now i want to apply permanent residency , i have enough points. can any one advise plz:
1) to immigration does my experience clash.
2) to ACS while renewing should i submit faculty cum programmer(now), same will go to immigration
3) is immigration going to look my past file of experience- how i should explain
4) any suggestion
thanks


----------



## stevenmilton

stevenmilton said:


> Hi all,
> Still waiting for the grant letter....
> Sadly, My sis-in-law had seperately applied for EOI and SS for SA. There is a message that says it is refused ...her occupation code 224712 - Organization and Methods Analyst - - the other only place with availability for this occupation is in ACT. Anyone has any suggestions how to go about this problem? Because even in ACT this occupation is showing as limited.


Fyi


----------



## AM

Bhanu 
Once co is allocates he might take upto 7 days or more for reverting if he needs anything


----------



## AM

stevenmilton said:


> Fyi


If its limited , you need to get pre approval from act migration team before applying . 

You can visit Canberrayourfuture.com


----------



## unnat_upadhyay

Any september candidate got co allocation/grant today


----------



## unnat_upadhyay

Any september month candidate got co/grant today ??


----------



## ruchkal

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Any september candidate got co allocation/grant today


Still waiting for the CO....:tsk::tsk::spy::mad2::spy::tsk:


----------



## zippy24

Amar81 said:


> Hi Felix 2020
> M still waiting for my 190 visa lodged 17/7 ...... Sadly for me it has been long wait for grant even though co assigned last week August .
> 
> I need all of your best wishes ......
> 
> It's mind twisting this wait......


Don't worry mate...

You will get your moment soon...


----------



## sandhuaman

wel CO is on leave till 15 oct.tommorrow she will come.waiting for GRANT mail


----------



## mike alic

ruchkal said:


> Still waiting for the CO....:tsk::tsk::spy::mad2::spy::tsk:


you might want to call n check. should have been assigned by now


----------



## himalipatra

any celebrations today? Who got grants or CO's?


----------



## manubadboy

sandhuaman said:


> wel CO is on leave till 15 oct.tommorrow she will come.waiting for GRANT mail


All the best mate :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ben 10

stevenmilton said:


> Fyi


Why it is getting late for you !! you applied in APril 2013 and still not got the grant ?


----------



## ds99

Hello!

Good luck to all of you on your applications! I applied for my 189 visa under 263111 (Network & System Engineer) on September 27. I have front loaded all required documents except Form 80 and Medicals. Since I applied for a TR 485 Visa ( and did the subsequent medicals) 2 months ago, my e-visa page specifies that the case officer will asses the medical requirement. I;m pretty sure I'll have to do the entire medical again since 485 visas do not require bloodwork 

NwEngineer(263111)| ACS Applied/Approved 10Aug'13/16Aug'13 | IELTS Feb'13 7.5 | EOI Applied (60 Pts)/Invited 11Sep'13/16Sep'13 | 189 Lodged 27 Sep'13 | CO ??? |


----------



## amitso

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> not evn nw and my case is with ultra slow team that is brisbane 33 and with super ultra slow agent


 Your team cant beat team 8, they are more slow than any other team.


----------



## amitso

iamafreak said:


> Even i have the same team, it always goes on voice mail. Better to send an email, as i got a reply via email in 5 days.


I too tried calling my CO, but always goes to the Voice mail.


----------



## drshk

Hi sandhuaman, may I know the initials of your CO?



sandhuaman said:


> wel CO is on leave till 15 oct.tommorrow she will come.waiting for GRANT mail


----------



## coolbuddy2013

I have lodged my visa on 7th Sept 2013, still CO is not allocated. 

How much time it will take? I have applied for 190 NSW visa.

Please let me know your reactions on this.


----------



## felix2020

ds99 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Good luck to all of you on your applications! I applied for my 189 visa under 263111 (Network & System Engineer) on September 27. I have front loaded all required documents except Form 80 and Medicals. Since I applied for a TR 485 Visa ( and did the subsequent medicals) 2 months ago, my e-visa page specifies that the case officer will asses the medical requirement. I;m pretty sure I'll have to do the entire medical again since 485 visas do not require bloodwork
> 
> NwEngineer(263111)| ACS Applied/Approved 10Aug'13/16Aug'13 | IELTS Feb'13 7.5 | EOI Applied (60 Pts)/Invited 11Sep'13/16Sep'13 | 189 Lodged 27 Sep'13 | CO ??? |


You may only have to do the HIV test. Wait for your CO and see what he is looking for.


----------



## manubadboy

coolbuddy2013 said:


> I have lodged my visa on 7th Sept 2013, still CO is not allocated.
> 
> How much time it will take? I have applied for 190 NSW visa.
> 
> Please let me know your reactions on this.


Hey coolbuddy.. Have you tried calling DIAC? I guess Co might have been assigned to your file but he might be just checking your docs if you have front loaded them. I would say call DIAC early in the morning and ask them about your CO allocation


----------



## felix2020

Amar81 said:


> Hi Felix 2020
> M still waiting for my 190 visa lodged 17/7 ...... Sadly for me it has been long wait for grant even though co assigned last week August .
> 
> I need all of your best wishes ......
> 
> It's mind twisting this wait......


What additional documents he asked for and what you uploaded on 17-09 ? It should not take that long. Did you follow up with your CO after you sent the document? Requested documents should be emailed to CO and at the same time uploaded to the e-visa page.


----------



## VVSS

Hi, can you guys check your visa189 progress thru the eVisa system? Every time I try it says "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." I've been trying this for weeks... Does anyone have the same problem or it's just me...


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

I am still waiting to get a CO alloted to my case.. lodged on 29th august.. uploaded meds and pcc on th 7th and 10th respectively. I dont mind waiting for even another 6 months for th grant provided I know someone there is working on my case and something is happening.. my pcc status still shows required.. Gosh my restlessness hits the ceiling


----------



## manubadboy

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> I am still waiting to get a CO alloted to my case.. lodged on 29th august.. uploaded meds and pcc on th 7th and 10th respectively. I dont mind waiting for even another 6 months for th grant provided I know someone there is working on my case and something is happening.. my pcc status still shows required.. Gosh my restlessness hits the ceiling


Hey Sowmya.. Call DIAC to know if CO has been assigned.. :hat:
Call them early in the morning at around 5(India Time) or so..


----------



## felix2020

coolbuddy2013 said:


> I have lodged my visa on 7th Sept 2013, still CO is not allocated.
> 
> How much time it will take? I have applied for 190 NSW visa.
> 
> Please let me know your reactions on this.


CO allocation time frame for 190 is around 40 days and it's only an estimate. You will have a CO this week or next week. You can call them up and inquire. If you front loaded everything, you will get a direct grant. 

Good Luck.


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> Hey coolbuddy.. Have you tried calling DIAC? I guess Co might have been assigned to your file but he might be just checking your docs if you have front loaded them. I would say call DIAC early in the morning and ask them about your CO allocation


Hi Manu,

I didn't call DIBP and thought to wait till this week is over because there are some pending documents from my side (Medical and PCC due to my stupid agent). If I don't get any contact from CO, I will call on Next week.

Still waiting waiting and waiting....:behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa:

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> I didn't call DIBP and thought to wait till this week is over because there are some pending documents from my side (Medical and PCC due to my stupid agent). If I don't get any contact from CO, I will call on Next week.
> 
> Still waiting waiting and waiting....:behindsofa::behindsofa::behindsofa:
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


DIBP looks for decision ready applications. You should get MED and PCC as soon as possible to speed up the grant. DIBP recommends upfront medical for 190.


----------



## felix2020

VVSS said:


> Hi, can you guys check your visa189 progress thru the eVisa system? Every time I try it says "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." I've been trying this for weeks... Does anyone have the same problem or it's just me...


Try this:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## himalipatra

I juts called DIAC and got to know I have a CO allocated!! It was on 25th September 2013 but they would not give me which team. She just said "It wouldn't really matter. your case officer will contact you" in a very cold voice 

But I'm happppyyyyyyyyyyyyy..... So now I wait!!


----------



## drshk

thats great news, congrats himalipatra :cheer2:



himalipatra said:


> I juts called DIAC and got to know I have a CO allocated!! It was on 25th September 2013 but they would not give me which team. She just said "It wouldn't really matter. your case officer will contact you" in a very cold voice
> 
> But I'm happppyyyyyyyyyyyyy..... So now I wait!!


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> Still waiting for the CO....:tsk::tsk::spy::mad2::spy::tsk:


Grant is around the corner. Work on your MED and PCC.


----------



## ruchkal

felix2020 said:


> DIBP looks for decision ready applications. You should get MED and PCC as soon as possible to speed up the grant. DIBP recommends upfront medical for 190.


Felix,

My agent doesn't allow to do Medical and upload PCC without the request of CO. :ballchain: I had several arguments with him but he says DIBP advises to wait till CO request for those..

I feel really down and helpless....:sad::sad::Cry::Cry::Cry::hurt::hurt:

Dear god.... please help me...ray:ray::hail:ray:ray:


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

manubadboy said:


> Hey Sowmya.. Call DIAC to know if CO has been assigned.. :hat:
> Call them early in the morning at around 5(India Time) or so..


Yeah Manu.. shall probably wait until this month end and then call them if at all


----------



## ruchkal

felix2020 said:


> Grant is around the corner. Work on your MED and PCC.


Felix,

My agent doesn't allow to do Medical and upload PCC without the request of CO. :ballchain: I had several arguments with him but he says DIBP advises to wait till CO request for those..

I feel really down and helpless....:sad::sad::Cry::Cry::Cry::hurt::hurt:

Dear god.... please help me...ray:ray::hail:ray:ray:


----------



## ruchkal

himalipatra said:


> I juts called DIAC and got to know I have a CO allocated!! It was on 25th September 2013 but they would not give me which team. She just said "It wouldn't really matter. your case officer will contact you" in a very cold voice
> 
> But I'm happppyyyyyyyyyyyyy..... So now I wait!!


Hi,

Congratulations on CO allocation... Keep your fingers crossed for the grant my friend.... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## felix2020

himalipatra said:


> I juts called DIAC and got to know I have a CO allocated!! It was on 25th September 2013 but they would not give me which team. She just said "It wouldn't really matter. your case officer will contact you" in a very cold voice
> 
> But I'm happppyyyyyyyyyyyyy..... So now I wait!!


Your grant is on the way. CO works on multiple cases at the same time. So you will get the grant whenever your case is reviewed.


----------



## seanbp

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> I am still waiting to get a CO alloted to my case.. lodged on 29th august.. uploaded meds and pcc on th 7th and 10th respectively. I dont mind waiting for even another 6 months for th grant provided I know someone there is working on my case and something is happening.. my pcc status still shows required.. Gosh my restlessness hits the ceiling


Relax Buddy.. there is method to all this madness... yes someone will be assigned to your case in due course. if there is anything we all need to have is a bit of Patience


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> Felix,
> 
> My agent doesn't allow to do Medical and upload PCC without the request of CO. :ballchain: I had several arguments with him but he says DIBP advises to wait till CO request for those..
> 
> I feel really down and helpless....:sad::sad::Cry::Cry::Cry::hurt::hurt:
> 
> Dear god.... please help me...ray:ray::hail:ray:ray:


Ask your agent to visit this page:

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

It clearly says if you are on priority 3, you should make sure all documents including medical and PCC are submitted.


----------



## felix2020

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> I am still waiting to get a CO alloted to my case.. lodged on 29th august.. uploaded meds and pcc on th 7th and 10th respectively. I dont mind waiting for even another 6 months for th grant provided I know someone there is working on my case and something is happening.. my pcc status still shows required.. Gosh my restlessness hits the ceiling


I think you have a CO. You will get a direct grant as you front loaded everything.

Good Luck.

Regarding PCC status, don't worry about it, its a system glitch.


----------



## Sinchan

*GSM Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form*

Hello Friends,

There is a *General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form *which you can find in the below link;

General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

I have heard that calling DIBP to enquire about status of your application is costly and often calls go to voicemail. I am not sure how the above link will work as I myself have not tried it yet. Has anyone ever tried it? Please share your experience.

Also guys please suggest if I shoud submit the form as I have no information about my CO although 8 weeks is already over.

Thank you

Sinchan


----------



## starwars123

*Restless*

1 more day without any fruitful news  Dont know how many more days waiting is on the cards. Waiting for any news / grant from my CO.


----------



## rakesharavindan

Firetoy said:


> Hi Rakesh!
> You should have a CO allocated right now. If he/she hasn't contacted you yes it is because he/she deosn't need anything from you right now. Did you upload everything, including medicals and PCC? IF not, give them a call to find out why the delay. If yes, that looks a direct grant to me!


Hello firetoy, 

All docs are uploaded except the medicals. My agent is against doing medicals before CO asks for it, not sure why. 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## rahulmenda

*HI all Wishing you all a happy Bakrid*


----------



## stevenmilton

Ben 10 said:


> Why it is getting late for you !! you applied in APril 2013 and still not got the grant ?


I know... it's 2 weeks since pcc and mwds uploaded. .. I have no clue as to why it's taking long but I know it's coming soon


----------



## Birender

happybuddha said:


> Thank you


congratulations  and best of luck.

Can you please share your point score and the points you claimed for work ex?

Any deductions made by DIAC?


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

rahulmenda said:


> *HI all Wishing you all a happy Bakrid*


Hi rahul

Where did they call for verification? ????

This is mentionrd in your signature. 

Sanjeev


----------



## starwars123

Hi,

Have sent you an PM 



rajfromhyd said:


> Yes Roposh... lets try to meet up their in melbourne some time.. I am planning to be there by 18th jan 2014. or may leave early also, if conditions favor.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


----------



## himalipatra

Sinchan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> There is a *General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form *which you can find in the below link;
> 
> General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form
> 
> I have heard that calling DIBP to enquire about status of your application is costly and often calls go to voicemail. I am not sure how the above link will work as I myself have not tried it yet. Has anyone ever tried it? Please share your experience.
> 
> Also guys please suggest if I shoud submit the form as I have no information about my CO although 8 weeks is already over.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sinchan


I tired this form last week and you will only get an automated reply that they have lot of applications and you can check the status on the web... blah.. blah..

And I called DIAC today to get an update and the waiting time was 15 minutes... and they did answer. It's gonna be expensive but I wouldn't really bother about that.


----------



## srinu_srn

*Cheap calls to DIAC*

Hi All,

Someone posted long back related to "net to phone" facility. I had downloaded the 'nymgo' and recharged with Rs 250/- INR. I called 2 times each call was around 20 min to 30 min. And the amount deducted was very very less. Also call quality is good. Still I have 160 minutes available. That means you can understand how many times still I can able to call them. My suggestion is to use this facility instead of wasting your money by calling from your mobile or landline.

Thanks to the person who shared this info long back.


----------



## srinu_srn

*Cheap calls to DIAC*

Hi All,

Someone posted long back related to "net to phone" facility. I had downloaded the 'nymgo' and recharged with Rs 250/- INR. I called 2 times each call was around 20 min to 30 min. And the amount deducted was very very less. Also call quality is good. Still I have 160 minutes available. That means you can understand how many times still I can able to call them. My suggestion is to use this facility instead of wasting your money by calling from your mobile or landline.

Thanks to the person who shared this info long back.


----------



## P1234

HI Friends, I have been granted VISA on 14-10-2013.
*My Timeline is:
Invitation : 3-6-2013
Lodgement: 15-6-2013
CO : 22-8-2013 (Asked for further Documents provided on 4-10-2013)
Visa Grand : 14-10-2013
Validity : First Entry by 20-2-2014 and Visa valid till 20-10-2018.
Really impressive work by Immigration Department never test patient of us.....*




akshay1229 said:


> Congratulations mate!!!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## starwars123

Hello Seniors, My time line is in my signature. My CO sent me an email on 17 Sep asking for my PCC, Medicals and my employment Documents sine he wasnt able to download my emp documents. The clinic uploaded medicals on 21 Sep and the clinic told my medicals were fine. The rest of the documents were uploaded by my agent on 30 sep. No further contact from the CO. Any idea when i can expect further notification / grant? Thanks.#Frustated


----------



## starwars123

Hello Ankita, is there any reason why you are sticking with the agent? Ask himto give you the trn and password and with the helpf all f us here you can successfully complete the documents upload  Agents are supposed to help you and not hamper the progress. Give him a piece of your mind and tell him to upload the documents NOW.


ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> not evn nw and my case is with ultra slow team that is brisbane 33 and with super ultra slow agent


----------



## yamahaneo

hi guys i recieved Grant today.. i couldnt believe it. God , Lord Jesus and the Holy Spirit in Its entirety helped me get this . Praise God.


thank you Expat Forum for all the support.


----------



## Birender

yamahaneo said:


> hi guys i recieved Grant today.. i couldnt believe it. God , Lord Jesus and the Holy Spirit in Its entirety helped me get this . Praise God.
> 
> 
> thank you Expat Forum for all the support.


Congratulations. PLease share your timeline, occupation, total point score and points claimed for work ex?


----------



## zippy24

yamahaneo said:


> hi guys i recieved Grant today.. i couldnt believe it. God , Lord Jesus and the Holy Spirit in Its entirety helped me get this . Praise God.
> 
> 
> thank you Expat Forum for all the support.


Only one grant today and its you.. Enjoyyyyyyyyyyyy

Please share your timelines which will really boost people who are near to your timelines..

Thanks


----------



## praveenfire

yamahaneo said:


> hi guys i recieved Grant today.. i couldnt believe it. God , Lord Jesus and the Holy Spirit in Its entirety helped me get this . Praise God.
> 
> 
> thank you Expat Forum for all the support.


Congratulations Yamahaneo... 

Please share your timelines...


----------



## felix2020

P1234 said:


> HI Friends, I have been granted VISA on 14-10-2013.
> *My Timeline is:
> Invitation : 3-6-2013
> Lodgement: 15-6-2013
> CO : 22-8-2013 (Asked for further Documents provided on 4-10-2013)
> Visa Grand : 14-10-2013
> Validity : First Entry by 20-2-2014 and Visa valid till 20-10-2018.
> Really impressive work by Immigration Department never test patient of us.....*


Congratulation P1234

Did you lodge 189 or 190 ?


----------



## sandhuaman

drshk said:


> Hi sandhuaman, may I know the initials of your CO?



initials LS


----------



## sandhuaman

starwars123 said:


> Hello Seniors, My time line is in my signature. My CO sent me an email on 17 Sep asking for my PCC, Medicals and my employment Documents sine he wasnt able to download my emp documents. The clinic uploaded medicals on 21 Sep and the clinic told my medicals were fine. The rest of the documents were uploaded by my agent on 30 sep. No further contact from the CO. Any idea when i can expect further notification / grant? Thanks.#Frustated


....chance are very bright that u will get it this week...tc


----------



## abhaytomar

P1234 said:


> HI Friends, I have been granted VISA on 14-10-2013.
> *My Timeline is:
> Invitation : 3-6-2013
> Lodgement: 15-6-2013
> CO : 22-8-2013 (Asked for further Documents provided on 4-10-2013)
> Visa Grand : 14-10-2013
> Validity : First Entry by 20-2-2014 and Visa valid till 20-10-2018.
> Really impressive work by Immigration Department never test patient of us.....*


Congrats dear, enjoy.....


----------



## starwars123

Really Bro  Thanks much. The waiting game is killing me. But how funny that i always have adviced others to be patient in the forum but not able to follow for my case.


sandhuaman said:


> ....chance are very bright that u will get it this week...tc


----------



## itisme

P1234 said:


> HI Friends, I have been granted VISA on 14-10-2013.
> My Timeline is:
> Invitation : 3-6-2013
> Lodgement: 15-6-2013
> CO : 22-8-2013 (Asked for further Documents provided on 4-10-2013)
> Visa Grand : 14-10-2013
> Validity : First Entry by 20-2-2014 and Visa valid till 20-10-2018.
> Really impressive work by Immigration Department never test patient of us.....


Hey... Congratulations buddy! I am happy for you. All the best for next steps.


----------



## mithu93ku

rahulmenda said:


> *HI all Wishing you all a happy Bakrid*


Rahul, when are you moving?


----------



## premchandjaladi

*No grants today*

Dry day


----------



## passion75

Thanks for the useful info Srinu. I've similar timeline with you. I've applied on 2-aug-13 and frontloaded all docs including PCC and meds on 28-Aug-13. I've uploaded my Spouse PCC on 10-Oct-13 that was pending. Until now there is no mail or communication from CO.
what about yours? Did u get a direct grant yesterday or you only dialled to find out allocation of CO or got a mail from CO in the middle? pl share the info, Srinu.
I've no clue and simply waiting this 11th week in progress....


----------



## The Shobra

Hi Everyone ,

I just want to inform you that I got the 
*Direct Grant Today………………WOW …….I am very Happy Happy Happyyyyyyyyyyy*
Coming to you Perth >>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Thanks every one 
*Thanks Mithu93*

*My time line*
WA 
190 visa lodged 12-08
Frontload all documents
Offshore applicant
Adelaide team 6 No contact from case officer 
Direct grant 15-10


----------



## zippy24

the shobra said:


> hi everyone ,
> 
> i just want to inform you that i got the
> *direct grant today………………wow …….i am very happy happy happyyyyyyyyyyy*
> coming to you perth >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> thanks every one
> *thanks mithu93*
> 
> *my time line*
> wa
> 190 visa lodged 12-08
> frontload all documents
> offshore applicant
> adelaide team 6 no contact from case officer
> direct grant 15-10


congrats mate!!!


----------



## premchandjaladi

The Shobra said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I just want to inform you that I got the
> *Direct Grant Today………………WOW …….I am very Happy Happy Happyyyyyyyyyyy*
> Coming to you Perth >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Thanks every one
> *Thanks Mithu93*
> 
> *My time line*
> WA
> 190 visa lodged 12-08
> Frontload all documents
> Offshore applicant
> Adelaide team 6 No contact from case officer
> Direct grant 15-10


Congrats bro
First grant of the day


----------



## Goin2Oz

ds99 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Good luck to all of you on your applications! I applied for my 189 visa under 263111 (Network & System Engineer) on September 27. I have front loaded all required documents except Form 80 and Medicals. Since I applied for a TR 485 Visa ( and did the subsequent medicals) 2 months ago, my e-visa page specifies that the case officer will asses the medical requirement. I;m pretty sure I'll have to do the entire medical again since 485 visas do not require bloodwork
> 
> NwEngineer(263111)| ACS Applied/Approved 10Aug'13/16Aug'13 | IELTS Feb'13 7.5 | EOI Applied (60 Pts)/Invited 11Sep'13/16Sep'13 | 189 Lodged 27 Sep'13 | CO ??? |


Hi ds99,

I am in a similar situation. I don't have HAP ID for secondary applicant.

Today I checked with Medibank they said they accept only HAP ID for booking appointments.

Not sure what to do. Waiting for case officer seems the only way and requires lot of patience as we just lodges our application.


----------



## murali2610

Hi All,

I have applied for 190 visa with VIC SS. I have a total of 65 points with old ACS format issued Apr 2012. anybody else applied with old ACS format as well and waiting for CO allocation or grant?

Thanks,
Murali


----------



## stevenmilton

The Shobra said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I just want to inform you that I got the
> Direct Grant Today………………WOW …….I am very Happy Happy Happyyyyyyyyyyy
> Coming to you Perth >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Thanks every one
> Thanks Mithu93
> 
> My time line
> WA
> 190 visa lodged 12-08
> Frontload all documents
> Offshore applicant
> Adelaide team 6 No contact from case officer
> Direct grant 15-10


Congratulations. . Oh happy day


----------



## green_apple

ruchkal said:


> Felix,
> 
> My agent doesn't allow to do Medical and upload PCC without the request of CO. :ballchain: I had several arguments with him but he says DIBP advises to wait till CO request for those..
> 
> I feel really down and helpless....:sad::sad::Cry::Cry::Cry::hurt::hurt:
> 
> Dear god.... please help me...ray:ray::hail:ray:ray:


Our prays are with you, just believe in God, you will got CO by this week!


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hi guys...today I got mail from my case officer team 34 gsm brisbane initials PM. I have been requested to provide detailed duty description for both my jobs and payslips. I am planning to submit it in a week or so.

No request for pcc or medicals  is it a worrying sign?


----------



## yamahaneo

Hi all



233513 | EA 27 Aug 2013 | EOI 28 Aug 2013 65 Points | 189 Applied 11 Aug 2013 | CO assigned 9 October 2013 | Additional Documents : PCC and Form 80 | Grant 15 October 2013.


----------



## green_apple

The Shobra said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I just want to inform you that I got the
> *Direct Grant Today………………WOW …….I am very Happy Happy Happyyyyyyyyyyy*
> Coming to you Perth >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Thanks every one
> *Thanks Mithu93*
> 
> *My time line*
> WA
> 190 visa lodged 12-08
> Frontload all documents
> Offshore applicant
> Adelaide team 6 No contact from case officer
> Direct grant 15-10


Congratulations Shobra!!!! All the best for your future


----------



## yamahaneo

Birender said:


> Congratulations. PLease share your timeline, occupation, total point score and points claimed for work ex?


233513 | EA 27 Aug 2013 | EOI 28 Aug 2013 65 Points | 189 Applied 11 Aug 2013 | CO assigned 9 October 2013 | Additional Documents : PCC and Form 80 | Grant 15 October 2013.


----------



## felix2020

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi guys...today I got mail from my case officer team 34 gsm brisbane initials PM. I have been requested to provide detailed duty description for both my jobs and payslips. I am planning to submit it in a week or so.
> 
> No request for pcc or medicals  is it a worrying sign?


PCC and medicals will be requested at a later stage after they verify your eligibility. No, it's not a worrying sign. Once your employment claims are verified, you will be asked to provide PCC and MED to complete the grant process.


----------



## yamahaneo

thanks Stargaze, Fire Troy, Cprem79 & many many more..

Expat forum Rocks


----------



## battlestix

The Shobra said:


> *My time line*
> WA
> 190 visa lodged 12-08
> Frontload all documents
> Offshore applicant
> Adelaide team 6 No contact from case officer
> Direct grant 15-10


Congrats! 

I have a CO from Team 6 as well, hopefully I get mine soon now! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ruchkal

green_apple said:


> Our prays are with you, just believe in God, you will got CO by this week!


Thanks a lot for being with me Green_apple.. I feel really down now.. My agent told me that if I don't get a CO till next Monday, he will inquire about that... But till then I cannot live or sleep peacefully....

Oh.. god... Please listen to our prayers.....


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Thanks a lot for being with me Green_apple.. I feel really down now.. My agent told me that if I don't get a CO till next Monday, he will inquire about that... But till then I cannot live or sleep peacefully....
> 
> Oh.. god... Please listen to our prayers.....


Dont worry my friend ruchkal.. I know wait seems never ending but have faith and be strong.. Things will fall through.. 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## srikar

yamahaneo said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> 233513 | EA 27 Aug 2013 | EOI 28 Aug 2013 65 Points | 189 Applied 11 Aug 2013 | CO assigned 9 October 2013 | Additional Documents : PCC and Form 80 | Grant 15 October 2013.


Congrats Yamaha.!!!!!!!!
All the best


----------



## mithu93ku

The Shobra said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I just want to inform you that I got the
> *Direct Grant Today………………WOW …….I am very Happy Happy Happyyyyyyyyyyy*
> Coming to you Perth >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Thanks every one
> *Thanks Mithu93*
> 
> *My time line*
> WA
> 190 visa lodged 12-08
> Frontload all documents
> Offshore applicant
> Adelaide team 6 No contact from case officer
> Direct grant 15-10


Congrats *The Shobra*


----------



## Firetoy

Well well well!! I've got my CO today (as I said in my list! yeehaaa)
GSM Adelaide Team 23 CO Initials: JC 
Team 23!!! Never heard of them!!
Asking for more documents as I expected! Payslips for the last 10 years.. and I wonder if they know how much it costs to translate 120 payslips.... Should I send a selection of them? 3 or 4 per year??


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Congrats Firetoy!!

Your predictions work for ur own self too  awesome

Regarding payslips, I have uploaded 3-4 payslips per yr and I dont even have payslips for first 2 yrs so I have not uploaded. 

As far as what Ive heard from my frnds who have the PR, they said its ok to provide 3-4 per yr and if you dont have for some yrs you can mention to the CO and they will be fine with it, as you provide your bank statements and form 16's.

All the best  and am waiting for my CO and done with all the documentation frontloading. 

Regards



Firetoy said:


> Well well well!! I've got my CO today (as I said in my list! yeehaaa)
> GSM Adelaide Team 23 CO Initials: JC
> Team 23!!! Never heard of them!!
> Asking for more documents as I expected! Payslips for the last 10 years.. and I wonder if they know how much it costs to translate 120 payslips.... Should I send a selection of them? 3 or 4 per year??


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Congrats Roposh, Srinu and Shobra

What happened to ssaditya? is he still waiting to get his PCC from India?


----------



## Firetoy

Congratulations!!!!!



P1234 said:


> HI Friends, I have been granted VISA on 14-10-2013.
> *My Timeline is:
> Invitation : 3-6-2013
> Lodgement: 15-6-2013
> CO : 22-8-2013 (Asked for further Documents provided on 4-10-2013)
> Visa Grand : 14-10-2013
> Validity : First Entry by 20-2-2014 and Visa valid till 20-10-2018.
> Really impressive work by Immigration Department never test patient of us.....*


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Well well well!! I've got my CO today (as I said in my list! yeehaaa)
> GSM Adelaide Team 23 CO Initials: JC
> Team 23!!! Never heard of them!!
> Asking for more documents as I expected! Payslips for the last 10 years.. and I wonder if they know how much it costs to translate 120 payslips.... Should I send a selection of them? 3 or 4 per year??


as per my agent, they require 2 pay slips per year. Gap of 6 months. So it can be jan and august.

To be on a safer side, you can send 3 per year, jan, may and sept.

In case you have switched employer, send last of previous employer and first of the new one as well.

best of luck bro.


----------



## srikar

Firetoy said:


> Well well well!! I've got my CO today (as I said in my list! yeehaaa)
> GSM Adelaide Team 23 CO Initials: JC
> Team 23!!! Never heard of them!!
> Asking for more documents as I expected! Payslips for the last 10 years.. and I wonder if they know how much it costs to translate 120 payslips.... Should I send a selection of them? 3 or 4 per year??


Congrats Firetoy,Finally its your day,Now I am getting tensed!!! My time for CO is nearing.
I would say to upload 1 payslip per quarter that's 40 in total.
One of my friend did that and he had no problems at all.

All the best!!!!!!


----------



## hawaiisurf

Can I make changes to EOI after receiving the Invitation? 
Need to make changes to the NUMBER OF DEPENDENTS section. 
I was suggested by a friend to update the EOI instead of filling form 1022. 
I was under the impression that once Invited then the EOI is locked.


----------



## PDHUNT

P1234 said:


> HI Friends, I have been granted VISA on 14-10-2013.
> My Timeline is:
> Invitation : 3-6-2013
> Lodgement: 15-6-2013
> CO : 22-8-2013 (Asked for further Documents provided on 4-10-2013)
> Visa Grand : 14-10-2013
> Validity : First Entry by 20-2-2014 and Visa valid till 20-10-2018.
> Really impressive work by Immigration Department never test patient of us.....


Many Congratulations P1234.
Wel Come to the Club Mate 

How come your fist entry date is 20-2-2014? when did you done your PCC and Medicals ?


----------



## manubadboy

hawaiisurf said:


> Can I make changes to EOI after receiving the Invitation?
> Need to make changes to the NUMBER OF DEPENDENTS section.
> I was suggested by a friend to update the EOI instead of filling form 1022.
> I was under the impression that once Invited then the EOI is locked.


You cant change eoi once invitation is received.. Submit the form.. Thats the only and best way.. 

Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


----------



## goodguy2

*Congrats!!!*



P1234 said:


> HI Friends, I have been granted VISA on 14-10-2013.
> *My Timeline is:
> Invitation : 3-6-2013
> Lodgement: 15-6-2013
> CO : 22-8-2013 (Asked for further Documents provided on 4-10-2013)
> Visa Grand : 14-10-2013
> Validity : First Entry by 20-2-2014 and Visa valid till 20-10-2018.
> Really impressive work by Immigration Department never test patient of us.....*




Many Congratulations .... I'm yet to get an invite. May u plz thrw some light in regards to my case.

G'day mate, may u plz suggest me in regards to the visa as I am in a dilemma.

I have recently written IELTS (general) and got 7 or more in each individual
bands  I have just recd a positive assessment for 263111 (Computer network and
systems engineer) from the ACS and also my Bachelors degree has been assessed as
comparable to an Australian degree by the ACS.

I am getting the following points that gives me a total of 60 points that is reqd.
I am luking at subclass 189 visa.

Age - 30 points
English Language Ability (IELTS) - 10 points
Overseas Employment (India) - 5 points
Qualifications (As assessed by the ACS) - 15 points. Total 60 points.

May you please suggest me if I shud be going for 189 or 190 visa? Thanks.

Also may u please tell me how much funds shud be shown when we r applying for the
subclass 189 and subclass 190 visa plz?

I have recently submitted the Expression of Interest (on 1st October 2013) for subclass 189 only as I
was told that I cannot apply for 189 and 190 at the same time. For subclass 190 I
was getting 65 and for subclass 189 I am getting 60. My agent told me to go for
subclass 189.... just wondering is it was the right move I made. I'm hoping to get
an invite soon at the earliest.

Your help will go a long way. Thank you.

Mr Good Guy


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sandhuaman

starwars123 said:


> Really Bro  Thanks much. The waiting game is killing me. But how funny that i always have adviced others to be patient in the forum but not able to follow for my case.


....thats true ....dear get ready for the big celebration ....it will happen very soon..u will rock on...stay positive ...till that take care


----------



## AmitKumar02

Firetoy said:


> Well well well!! I've got my CO today (as I said in my list! yeehaaa)
> GSM Adelaide Team 23 CO Initials: JC
> Team 23!!! Never heard of them!!
> Asking for more documents as I expected! Payslips for the last 10 years.. and I wonder if they know how much it costs to translate 120 payslips.... Should I send a selection of them? 3 or 4 per year??


Congratulations Firetoy for CO allocation.. hope u get grant soon 

Would like to see my name also in ur list. I applied on 22nd Aug so this week I may also get CO allocated :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sandhuaman

great...congratulations dear...i m very happy for u...so ur guess was almost right..u were expecting his email at the end of last week....all the best bro


----------



## sandhuaman

The Shobra said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I just want to inform you that I got the
> *Direct Grant Today………………WOW …….I am very Happy Happy Happyyyyyyyyyyy*
> Coming to you Perth >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Thanks every one
> *Thanks Mithu93*
> 
> *My time line*
> WA
> 190 visa lodged 12-08
> Frontload all documents
> Offshore applicant
> Adelaide team 6 No contact from case officer
> Direct grant 15-10


congrats THE SHOBRA


----------



## AM

you can make the payment for your application and after that add dependants thro 1023 form ( ui guess)


----------



## johnson77

Firetoy said:


> Well well well!! I've got my CO today (as I said in my list! yeehaaa)
> GSM Adelaide Team 23 CO Initials: JC
> Team 23!!! Never heard of them!!
> Asking for more documents as I expected! Payslips for the last 10 years.. and I wonder if they know how much it costs to translate 120 payslips.... Should I send a selection of them? 3 or 4 per year??


Congrats Firetoy


----------



## sylvia_australia

Got pcc for me and spouse today within two hours only.
Will upload it tomorrow


----------



## saleemk1

ambproject said:


> Well all grants from Adelaide teams Brisbane team seems to be sleeping


well yes ! I applied on 25-jul and got a CO from Brisbane 34 , still no result of my application


----------



## greatic

Anyone in Team 33 granted Today?


----------



## silji

I got my VISA today. thanks to you all for the help and support.


----------



## greatic

silji said:


> I got my VISA today. thanks to you all for the help and support.


Which Team? CO?


----------



## greatic

Anyone Granted from Team 33? I applied on 24/Aug/2013, still haven't been allocated CO. 7 weeks so far.


----------



## greatic

Anyone Granted from Team 33 TODAY? I applied on 24/Aug/2013, still haven't been allocated CO. It had already 7 weeks so far.


----------



## ssaditya

still am waiting for my indian pcc


----------



## kmann

The Shobra said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I just want to inform you that I got the
> *Direct Grant Today………………WOW …….I am very Happy Happy Happyyyyyyyyyyy*
> Coming to you Perth >>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Thanks every one
> *Thanks Mithu93*
> 
> *My time line*
> WA
> 190 visa lodged 12-08
> Frontload all documents
> Offshore applicant
> Adelaide team 6 No contact from case officer
> Direct grant 15-10


cngratzzzz shobra :third::third::third:


----------



## kmann

silji said:


> I got my VISA today. thanks to you all for the help and support.


cngratzzzzz silji


----------



## premchandjaladi

silji said:


> I got my VISA today. thanks to you all for the help and support.


*Congrats*

Which team is ur co from


----------



## kmann

murali2610 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa with VIC SS. I have a total of 65 points with old ACS format issued Apr 2012. anybody else applied with old ACS format as well and waiting for CO allocation or grant?
> 
> Thanks,
> Murali


I am in same boat as you bro....... but m an offshore applicant.
Good luck with your application :third:


----------



## kmann

ruchkal said:


> Felix,
> 
> My agent doesn't allow to do Medical and upload PCC without the request of CO. :ballchain: I had several arguments with him but he says DIBP advises to wait till CO request for those..
> 
> I feel really down and helpless....:sad::sad::Cry::Cry::Cry::hurt::hurt:
> 
> Dear god.... please help me...ray:ray::hail:ray:ray:


dnt worry bro........Our best wishes are with you  Hopefully by this weekend you will have CO.

Hang in dere :third:


----------



## Rokar

Hi All,

I have got my ACS done under 261312 - developer programmer 
Age : 34
IELTS - 6.5
QUAL : MCA
EXP : 7.5 yrs

I would like to submit an EOI under the subclass 189 / 489 visa. Is it possible for me to submit an EOI under the ANZSCO code 261314 - software tester even though my assessment was done on a different code.

Please help me as iam stuck here.


----------



## stevenmilton

ambproject said:


> Dear what was your category 190 or 189 do you ask them why so late my case officer initials are A what's yours


Even my CO initial AM / BH both are from team 34 ..


----------



## manubadboy

Rokar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my ACS done under 261312 - developer programmer
> Age : 34
> IELTS - 6.5
> QUAL : MCA
> EXP : 7.5 yrs
> 
> I would like to submit an EOI under the subclass 189 / 489 visa. Is it possible for me to submit an EOI under the ANZSCO code 261314 - software tester even though my assessment was done on a different code.
> 
> Please help me as iam stuck here.


Nopes.. You cant submit EOI for a different occupation.. You will be required to send the assessment result to DIBP..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Mathews

*visa grant & my story*

Hi Friends,iam a silient user of this forum,but it helped me a lot. thanks to all.
EOI-june29
Invitation /lodged-Aug 5th
Meds-Aug21
Meds cleared 3 of family 25th September , but due to clinic carelessness spouse medical report,doctor delayed to signin ,so his cleared on October10th.( after following up with clinic somany times)
PCC -expired Kuwait front loaded
CO-sept 24th- asking new Kuwait pcc,oversease emplyoement contarct & spouse medicals
CO Brisbane team33- very good -I replied in very gently-requested her consideration for old Kuwait PCC ( because newone will take ages to get from kwt).
I didn't have employmt contract-so additional prof reference + one salary certi send to her- by Grace of God ,she accepted all my request- replied to me onle outstanding your spouse medical .
after his meds cleared -after one week visa granted-14/10.

Hoping & prayng for every one for the speedy Grant. any query pls post,happy to answer.


----------



## srikar

Mathews said:


> Hi Friends,iam a silient user of this forum,but it helped me a lot. thanks to all.
> EOI-june29
> Invitation /lodged-Aug 5th
> Meds-Aug21
> Meds cleared 3 of family 25th September , but due to clinic carelessness spouse medical report,doctor delayed to signin ,so his cleared on October10th.( after following up with clinic somany times)
> PCC -expired Kuwait front loaded
> CO-sept 24th- asking new Kuwait pcc,oversease emplyoement contarct & spouse medicals
> CO Brisbane team33- very good -I replied in very gently-requested her consideration for old Kuwait PCC ( because newone will take ages to get from kwt).
> I didn't have employmt contract-so additional prof reference + one salary certi send to her- by Grace of God ,she accepted all my request- replied to me onle outstanding your spouse medical .
> after his meds cleared -after one week visa granted-14/10.
> 
> Hoping & prayng for every one for the speedy Grant. any query pls post,happy to answer.


Congrats Mathews!! All the best for your future!!!


----------



## iamafreak

felix2020 said:


> In my case, the link says "required" with the uploaded date, not with today's date.


that's why i said - "same for me"


----------



## iamafreak

Mathews said:


> Hi Friends,iam a silient user of this forum,but it helped me a lot. thanks to all.
> EOI-june29
> Invitation /lodged-Aug 5th
> Meds-Aug21
> Meds cleared 3 of family 25th September , but due to clinic carelessness spouse medical report,doctor delayed to signin ,so his cleared on October10th.( after following up with clinic somany times)
> PCC -expired Kuwait front loaded
> CO-sept 24th- asking new Kuwait pcc,oversease emplyoement contarct & spouse medicals
> CO Brisbane team33- very good -I replied in very gently-requested her consideration for old Kuwait PCC ( because newone will take ages to get from kwt).
> I didn't have employmt contract-so additional prof reference + one salary certi send to her- by Grace of God ,she accepted all my request- replied to me onle outstanding your spouse medical .
> after his meds cleared -after one week visa granted-14/10.
> 
> Hoping & prayng for every one for the speedy Grant. any query pls post,happy to answer.


congrats.

I've the same team assigned. On which date did you submit your additional docs?


----------



## iamafreak

Firetoy said:


> Well well well!! I've got my CO today (as I said in my list! yeehaaa)
> GSM Adelaide Team 23 CO Initials: JC
> Team 23!!! Never heard of them!!
> Asking for more documents as I expected! Payslips for the last 10 years.. and I wonder if they know how much it costs to translate 120 payslips.... Should I send a selection of them? 3 or 4 per year??


yes, you dont need to upload all the salary slips. I think even 2 per year will also be fine. I actually didnt even upload my salary slips for all the years. for 1 whole year i didnt submit payslips as well as tax docs, and it's all fine. 

I think you either have to submit tax document or salary slips, both will not be required.


----------



## Mathews

26th September- CO responded that mail after 4days. who is ur CO?


----------



## saleemk1

ambproject said:


> Dear what was your category 190 or 189 do you ask them why so late my case officer initials are A what's yours



I have just emailed them on monday , no reply yet , intials are MW
mine is 190


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Well well well!! I've got my CO today (as I said in my list! yeehaaa)
> GSM Adelaide Team 23 CO Initials: JC
> Team 23!!! Never heard of them!!
> Asking for more documents as I expected! Payslips for the last 10 years.. and I wonder if they know how much it costs to translate 120 payslips.... Should I send a selection of them? 3 or 4 per year??


Congratulation !! @Firetoy 

Now it's time to do some work. I guess your question is already answered. I would send one payslip per quarter. 

Good Luck with your grant. Hope you can get it within this month.


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> Thanks a lot for being with me Green_apple.. I feel really down now.. My agent told me that if I don't get a CO till next Monday, he will inquire about that... But till then I cannot live or sleep peacefully....
> 
> Oh.. god... Please listen to our prayers.....


You will get a CO by the end of this week. Don't worry too much. If we have paid the fees, we will get a CO sooner or later. But I understand your feeling. Waiting is very painful.


----------



## felix2020

greatic said:


> Anyone Granted from Team 33 TODAY? I applied on 24/Aug/2013, still haven't been allocated CO. It had already 7 weeks so far.


Did you lodge 189 or 190 ?


----------



## felix2020

Rokar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my ACS done under 261312 - developer programmer
> Age : 34
> IELTS - 6.5
> QUAL : MCA
> EXP : 7.5 yrs
> 
> I would like to submit an EOI under the subclass 189 / 489 visa. Is it possible for me to submit an EOI under the ANZSCO code 261314 - software tester even though my assessment was done on a different code.
> 
> Please help me as iam stuck here.




If you submit an EOI for a different ANZSCO code than the one you have assessment, your visa application will get rejected. 

One more thing, 261314 is only applicable to 190 because it's on CSOL but not on SOL. You can't file 189 for 261314.


----------



## Workurwayout

Congrats Roposh, Srinu, Shobra and shilji.


----------



## felix2020

passion75 said:


> Thanks for the useful info Srinu. I've similar timeline with you. I've applied on 2-aug-13 and frontloaded all docs including PCC and meds on 28-Aug-13. I've uploaded my Spouse PCC on 10-Oct-13 that was pending. Until now there is no mail or communication from CO.
> what about yours? Did u get a direct grant yesterday or you only dialled to find out allocation of CO or got a mail from CO in the middle? pl share the info, Srinu.
> I've no clue and simply waiting this 11th week in progress....


As you front loaded everything, you may get a direct grant. CO will not contact you if he doesn't need any additional document.


----------



## Nish89

Hi
For ACS assessment do we need to submit relieving letters for all the companies?
Is Skill Emp Ref letter enough?


----------



## felix2020

Nish89 said:


> Hi
> For ACS assessment do we need to submit relieving letters for all the companies?
> Is Skill Emp Ref letter enough?


I would submit as many related documents as possible to confirm my claims and to avoid any delays.


----------



## Workurwayout

Hi Sandhuaman

My CO initials is LC from Adelaide team 2. Going to do my medicals today.

__________________
EOI-23 June, IELTS 7.5, NSW SS APP-18 JULY, NSW SS APPROV-08 AUG, 190 eVisa lodged-13 Aug, PCC-29 AUG, CO-14 Oct(Team 2 Adelaide), MEDICAL -15 Oct, Grant - Waiting


----------



## ssyap

Congrats, Firetoy. The wait is over. Hope tmr is a better day for me.


----------



## srikar

Just now observed that the name of the thread changed to "2013 189 & 190 visa applicants" instead of "Aug 189 & 190 visa applicants".

Who changed it?any reason?


----------



## felix2020

ssyap said:


> Congrats, Firetoy. The wait is over. Hope tmr is a better day for me.


You will have a CO by this week. You are next in line. 

Good Luck


----------



## felix2020

srikar said:


> Just now observed that the name of the thread changed to "2013 189 & 190 visa applicants" instead of "Aug 189 & 190 visa applicants".
> 
> Who changed it?any reason?


There are some participants on this thread who lodged their applications before August and still waiting for grant. So it makes sense. A moderator might have done it. I am not sure.


----------



## passion75

oh ok. Thanks for the inputs Felix. Its great, if it happens to be Direct grant....


----------



## felix2020

murali2610 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa with VIC SS. I have a total of 65 points with old ACS format issued Apr 2012. anybody else applied with old ACS format as well and waiting for CO allocation or grant?
> 
> Thanks,
> Murali


We applied around at the same time. But mine one is under new ACS format. Hope we can get a CO within this month.


----------



## saleemk1

any 190ers applied in July and still waiting for grant?


----------



## saleemk1

ambproject said:


> Your team is super slow do you do your medicals does they have contact with you




yes I have done medicals/PCC , meds cleared on 25-sep , waiting for COs reply

actually my pts will be deducted as my ACS has exp. while I was studying , so the CO will deduct my pts , maybe this is the reason for the delay


----------



## iamafreak

Mathews said:


> 26th September- CO responded that mail after 4days. who is ur CO?


My CO's initials are LS


----------



## iamafreak

srikar said:


> Just now observed that the name of the thread changed to "2013 189 & 190 visa applicants" instead of "Aug 189 & 190 visa applicants".
> 
> Who changed it?any reason?


that's the better name i guess ... and it can be done only by a moderator


----------



## starwars123

Thanks Thanks  Prayers for all our grants.


sandhuaman said:


> ....thats true ....dear get ready for the big celebration ....it will happen very soon..u will rock on...stay positive ...till that take care


----------



## JaxSantiago

srikar said:


> Just now observed that the name of the thread changed to "2013 189 & 190 visa applicants" instead of "Aug 189 & 190 visa applicants".
> 
> Who changed it?any reason?


Ya. Noticed it too. I was looking for something that starts with "August" and couldn't find it, which was weird. lol


----------



## Sinchan

*Congrats !!!*



Firetoy said:


> Well well well!! I've got my CO today (as I said in my list! yeehaaa)
> GSM Adelaide Team 23 CO Initials: JC
> Team 23!!! Never heard of them!!
> Asking for more documents as I expected! Payslips for the last 10 years.. and I wonder if they know how much it costs to translate 120 payslips.... Should I send a selection of them? 3 or 4 per year??


Congrats buddy ... wish you get your grant soon. Your good work is bringing fruits ..


----------



## sman07

Dear All

I am an IT professional and have received the grant for subclass 189.

It would be really helpful if you provide your suggestions on below points :

1. How is the current IT job scenario in Australia.
2. Which is the best city to move to for IT people.
3. Anyone from India also planning the same.
4. Homework to be done to secure a job (using LinkedIn, Seek etc).

Thank you.

Regards


----------



## rakesharavindan

Hello ppl,

I finally got my CO assigned today. My agent forwarded me the mail. I'll be doing my medicals this week. Just hoping thrs no more hurdles. 

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Many Congratulations .... I'm yet to get an invite. May u plz thrw some light in regards to my case.
> 
> G'day mate, may u plz suggest me in regards to the visa as I am in a dilemma.
> 
> I have recently written IELTS (general) and got 7 or more in each individual
> bands  I have just recd a positive assessment for 263111 (Computer network and
> systems engineer) from the ACS and also my Bachelors degree has been assessed as
> comparable to an Australian degree by the ACS.
> 
> I am getting the following points that gives me a total of 60 points that is reqd.
> I am luking at subclass 189 visa.
> 
> Age - 30 points
> English Language Ability (IELTS) - 10 points
> Overseas Employment (India) - 5 points
> Qualifications (As assessed by the ACS) - 15 points. Total 60 points.
> 
> May you please suggest me if I shud be going for 189 or 190 visa? Thanks.
> 
> Also may u please tell me how much funds shud be shown when we r applying for the
> subclass 189 and subclass 190 visa plz?
> 
> I have recently submitted the Expression of Interest (on 1st October 2013) for subclass 189 only as I
> was told that I cannot apply for 189 and 190 at the same time. For subclass 190 I
> was getting 65 and for subclass 189 I am getting 60. My agent told me to go for
> subclass 189.... just wondering is it was the right move I made. I'm hoping to get
> an invite soon at the earliest.
> 
> Your help will go a long way. Thank you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


189 is the right move. You are not locked into one single state for next two years.


No fund requirement for skilled migrant 189 visa.


----------



## felix2020

rakesharavindan said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> I finally got my CO assigned today. My agent forwarded me the mail. I'll be doing my medicals this week. Just hoping thrs no more hurdles.
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


Congratulation !!

If medical is the only thing your CO is asking for, then your grant is around the corner. You should have done medical before CO allocation.


----------



## yamahaneo

greatic said:


> Anyone in Team 33 granted Today?


I git grant tody


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> Well well well!! I've got my CO today (as I said in my list! yeehaaa)
> GSM Adelaide Team 23 CO Initials: JC
> Team 23!!! Never heard of them!!
> Asking for more documents as I expected! Payslips for the last 10 years.. and I wonder if they know how much it costs to translate 120 payslips.... Should I send a selection of them? 3 or 4 per year??


Congrats Firetoy.. We might not have heard of this team coz they might be the ppl giving Direct Grants 
All the best my friend.. Hope we all hear the golden news about ur platinum mail :lalala:


----------



## manubadboy

yamahaneo said:


> I git grant tody


Hey yamahaneo.. Congratulations mate.. Have a blast.. Party Hard op2:op2:op2:op2::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


----------



## RedDevil19

Hi Friends,

I have submitted my application for PR today. The waiting game begins now 

I ll be doing my medicals next week...is there any form that needs to be filled before going for medicals??? or we can book appointment and go directly for it. 

Also what all tests and x-rays they do for medicals???

Thanks,

RedDevil


----------



## manubadboy

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my application for PR today. The waiting game begins now
> 
> I ll be doing my medicals next week...is there any form that needs to be filled before going for medicals??? or we can book appointment and go directly for it.
> 
> Also what all tests and x-rays they do for medicals???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RedDevil


First of all Congrats mate.. You need to get the HAP ID from the eVisa page.. Then call the nearest hospital authorised by DIBP and book an appointment. Take the HAP ID printout with you when going for the medicals..

You will go through an X-ray for TB detection, bloodtest for HIV and general physical checkup along with urine test.. :spit:


----------



## srikar

yamahaneo said:


> I git grant tody


Congrats Yamaha !!!!! All the best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## felix2020

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my application for PR today. The waiting game begins now
> 
> I ll be doing my medicals next week...is there any form that needs to be filled before going for medicals??? or we can book appointment and go directly for it.
> 
> Also what all tests and x-rays they do for medicals???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RedDevil


Log into your e-visa status page, click "Organize your medical." Answer a few questions and the system will create a referral letter. Print and take this referral letter to approved tester with your passport.

They do general medical, chest x-ray and a HIV blood test. No precaution needed. 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## RedDevil19

Thanks a lot manubadboy and felix 2020...that was very much informative


----------



## verg

felix2020 said:


> Log into your e-visa status page, click "Organize your medical." Answer a few questions and the system will create a referral letter. Print and take this referral letter to approved tester with your passport.
> 
> They do general medical, chest x-ray and a HIV blood test. No precaution needed.


felix2020, can I do that right after I apply? I mean, do I get access to an e-visa page after I apply?


----------



## srikar

Guys My Meds link just disappeared,it shows "No health examinations are required for this person :blah: :blah: :blah: DIAC"

This happened after 2 days of my Meds Really Quick.


----------



## felix2020

verg said:


> felix2020, can I do that right after I apply? I mean, do I get access to an e-visa page after I apply?


Yeah, as soon as you pay the fees and get an acknowledgement.


----------



## felix2020

srikar said:


> Guys My Meds link just disappeared,it shows "No health examinations are required for this person :blah: :blah: :blah: DIAC"
> 
> This happened after 2 days of my Meds Really Quick.


Congratulations !!


----------



## goodguy2

*Dear Forum members*



RedDevil19 said:


> Thanks a lot manubadboy and felix 2020...that was very much informative



Dear Forum members,

Looks like in all probabilities, I shud be getting an invite this month itself.

May u plz tell me what all do I need to prepare for lodging the 189 visa….like documents, any other documents I need to prepare beforehand itself?

I don’t know how the procedure goes once I get the invite.

May u plz explain step by step as to how to go abt applying for 189 visa application once I get the invitation as I want to do things swiftly.

Please help. Thanks you.

Mr Good Guy.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## srikar

felix2020 said:


> Congratulations !!


Thanks Felix


----------



## yamahaneo

manubadboy said:


> Hey yamahaneo.. Congratulations mate.. Have a blast.. Party Hard op2:op2:op2:op2::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala:


Thnks buddy


----------



## verg

goodguy2 said:


> Dear Forum members,
> 
> Looks like in all probabilities, I shud be getting an invite this month itself.
> 
> May u plz tell me what all do I need to prepare for lodging the 189 visa….like documents, any other documents I need to prepare beforehand itself?
> 
> I don’t know how the procedure goes once I get the invite.
> 
> May u plz explain step by step as to how to go abt applying for 189 visa application once I get the invitation as I want to do things swiftly.
> 
> Please help. Thanks you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.


What I know is that there is file called 189-applicant-checklist in the immigration site that lists everything you will need. I can't post the link here because I'm a new user, but you can easily find it.

The part that I'm confused about is that it says we'll need a few of medical forms (Form 26, 1071i, 1163i and 160). But how can I fill these forms when I apply if I still didn't take the medicals? I assume we will need these later, when performing the medicals. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## mike alic

Seems like many mini threads have been merged into a single thread. .


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations Silji and Shobra on visa grant.. :tea::tea: eace::drum::drum: :angel:


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> Dont worry my friend ruchkal.. I know wait seems never ending but have faith and be strong.. Things will fall through..
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot Manu for being with me during this hard time... Your words give me hope and strength... :hug::hug:


----------



## drshk

Many congrats yamahaneo :cheer2: :cheer2:



yamahaneo said:


> hi guys i recieved Grant today.. i couldnt believe it. God , Lord Jesus and the Holy Spirit in Its entirety helped me get this . Praise God.
> 
> 
> thank you Expat Forum for all the support.


----------



## ruchkal

Hi expats,

So its a new day.. Lets pray this to be a fruitful day......... ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## drshk

yaayyyy for you Firetoy :clap2: :clap2: so they had to coin a new team for you 

I think 3-4 per yr should suffice unless your CO is stringent about it



Firetoy said:


> Well well well!! I've got my CO today (as I said in my list! yeehaaa)
> GSM Adelaide Team 23 CO Initials: JC
> Team 23!!! Never heard of them!!
> Asking for more documents as I expected! Payslips for the last 10 years.. and I wonder if they know how much it costs to translate 120 payslips.... Should I send a selection of them? 3 or 4 per year??


----------



## drshk

Congratulations on your visa grant Mathews :thumb:

thanks for sharing your experience here



Mathews said:


> Hi Friends,iam a silient user of this forum,but it helped me a lot. thanks to all.
> EOI-june29
> Invitation /lodged-Aug 5th
> Meds-Aug21
> Meds cleared 3 of family 25th September , but due to clinic carelessness spouse medical report,doctor delayed to signin ,so his cleared on October10th.( after following up with clinic somany times)
> PCC -expired Kuwait front loaded
> CO-sept 24th- asking new Kuwait pcc,oversease emplyoement contarct & spouse medicals
> CO Brisbane team33- very good -I replied in very gently-requested her consideration for old Kuwait PCC ( because newone will take ages to get from kwt).
> I didn't have employmt contract-so additional prof reference + one salary certi send to her- by Grace of God ,she accepted all my request- replied to me onle outstanding your spouse medical .
> after his meds cleared -after one week visa granted-14/10.
> 
> Hoping & prayng for every one for the speedy Grant. any query pls post,happy to answer.


----------



## drshk

congrats on CO allocation rakesharavindan :cheer2:



rakesharavindan said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> I finally got my CO assigned today. My agent forwarded me the mail. I'll be doing my medicals this week. Just hoping thrs no more hurdles.
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


----------



## zippy24

drshk said:


> yaayyyy for you Firetoy :clap2: :clap2: so they had to coin a new team for you
> 
> I think 3-4 per yr should suffice unless your CO is stringent about it


Congrats Firetoy!!!

Yes you are right drshk..

3 -4 per year is sufficient..


----------



## drshk

Zippy, its been 2 weeks since your medicals were done right....any updates on your eVisa page. I am expecting you to jump up soon and give us the grant news 



zippy24 said:


> Congrats Firetoy!!!
> 
> Yes you are right drshk..
> 
> 3 -4 per year is sufficient..


----------



## zippy24

drshk said:


> Zippy, its been 2 weeks since your medicals were done right....any updates on your eVisa page. I am expecting you to jump up soon and give us the grant news


I applied through agent mate so i don't have chance to look into eVisa page but i called DIAC yesterday and got to know that my medicals got cleared however my wife medical still shows as required..

Later called up medical centre and asked them what's happening they said my wife medical results got loaded last week friday(11/10)..

Iam waitggggggggggg


----------



## ashish3116

ruchkal said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> So its a new day.. Lets pray this to be a fruitful day......... ray:ray:ray:ray:



:amen:


----------



## ram2013

Hi peeps,

Seems like T8 is no response team. There is another forum n those from T8 are totally fedup also.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*any grants today*

guys, any grants for today , pl update asap


----------



## AM

Ankita you are the only one who comes daily asking for people if they got their grants .

I am sure we can hear some news shortly as the day progressess


----------



## AM

I guess it's probably fate . That's it. Does any one have team 08 phone number


----------



## zippy24

ambproject said:


> I hope for fruitful day every day but end in sorrow always


Nothing to worry mate!!

One day you will taste the fruit which is sweeter than any!!

Fruit which fell by itself is tastier than low hanging plucked fruit


----------



## AM

Amb let's wait for the fruit bowl to come to you .


----------



## sylvia_australia

Done my medical on 14/10/13.
Daughter's medical cleared on same day but our show incomplete as doctor did not upload itt. We got pcc on 15/10/2013.
Do we also need for our daughter who is just 11months old


----------



## sajeesh salim

no good news.....


----------



## johnson77

Mathews said:


> Hi Friends,iam a silient user of this forum,but it helped me a lot. thanks to all.
> EOI-june29
> Invitation /lodged-Aug 5th
> Meds-Aug21
> Meds cleared 3 of family 25th September , but due to clinic carelessness spouse medical report,doctor delayed to signin ,so his cleared on October10th.( after following up with clinic somany times)
> PCC -expired Kuwait front loaded
> CO-sept 24th- asking new Kuwait pcc,oversease emplyoement contarct & spouse medicals
> CO Brisbane team33- very good -I replied in very gently-requested her consideration for old Kuwait PCC ( because newone will take ages to get from kwt).
> I didn't have employmt contract-so additional prof reference + one salary certi send to her- by Grace of God ,she accepted all my request- replied to me onle outstanding your spouse medical .
> after his meds cleared -after one week visa granted-14/10.
> 
> 
> Hoping & prayng for every one for the speedy Grant. any query pls post,happy to answer.


Congrats Mathews


----------



## felix2020

verg said:


> What I know is that there is file called 189-applicant-checklist in the immigration site that lists everything you will need. I can't post the link here because I'm a new user, but you can easily find it.
> 
> The part that I'm confused about is that it says we'll need a few of medical forms (Form 26, 1071i, 1163i and 160). But how can I fill these forms when I apply if I still didn't take the medicals? I assume we will need these later, when performing the medicals. Can anyone confirm?


There is no medical form needed if you are doing e-medical. Print your referral letter and take it to an approved tester, and the clinic will upload the result. You don't need to upload anything from your side.


----------



## ashish0401

Hi Guys,

I have one doubt about the documents what CO has asked me.Below are the documents which my CO has made it required:

1) Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National -- (This is PCC i know)
2) Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain - Police Clearance, Receipt for Application -- What is this ? Is this is the receipt what you got alongwith with PCC? What CO is asking the receipt fot PCC. I have not kept the receipt any more with me  . What should I do ? 

I have already uploaded the PCC's for me and my wife. I have never heard anybody on this forum or my friend been uploading receipt for PCC.
Please advice I am confused. Help me folks..


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ram2013

aravindhmohan said:


> I guess it's probably fate . That's it. Does any one have team 08 phone number


Hi,

They will not answer n it will go voicemail. No point calling them.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## AM

That's fine. Could you pm the number so that I can give it a try


----------



## pulikali

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt about the documents what CO has asked me.Below are the documents which my CO has made it required:
> 
> 1) Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National -- (This is PCC i know)
> 2) Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain - Police Clearance, Receipt for Application -- What is this ? Is this is the receipt what you got alongwith with PCC? What CO is asking the receipt fot PCC. I have not kept the receipt any more with me  . What should I do ?
> 
> I have already uploaded the PCC's for me and my wife. I have never heard anybody on this forum or my friend been uploading receipt for PCC.
> Please advice I am confused. Help me folks..
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Hi Ashish,

I reckon it is either 1 or 2. 
1 - if you already have PCC
2 - receipt as evidence if you have recently applied for it and need some more time to obtain it from authorities. 


~~~


----------



## felix2020

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one doubt about the documents what CO has asked me.Below are the documents which my CO has made it required:
> 
> 1) Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National -- (This is PCC i know)
> 2) Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain - Police Clearance, Receipt for Application -- What is this ? Is this is the receipt what you got alongwith with PCC? What CO is asking the receipt fot PCC. I have not kept the receipt any more with me  . What should I do ?
> 
> I have already uploaded the PCC's for me and my wife. I have never heard anybody on this forum or my friend been uploading receipt for PCC.
> Please advice I am confused. Help me folks..
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Why don't you email your CO back asking for clarification?

Based on my understanding, your CO is asking for a confirmation that you are trying to get your PCC if you don't have one. If you already have it, you don't have to worry about it. You just have to upload the PCC and you will be fine.


----------



## ram2013

aravindhmohan said:


> That's fine. Could you pm the number so that I can give it a try


Sure. Jus text to ur inbox

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## AM

thanks rams


----------



## gprotima

I have submitted my EOI on 7th july 2013 for 190 visa for any state category . But after reading this forum ,i have changed 190 visa for"any state" to "ACT" and after updating it shows i have submitted my EOI on 10th Oct 2013 ..

Someone told me updating EOI doesn't change the submitted date ,it will remain the same as before .

Which means i have delayed again by few months ... Now again its a fresh EOI i guess ..





gprotima said:


> Hi .
> 
> NSW SS is postponed till further notice for Software Eng .. Does anyone have any info about it ??
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Visa 189 & 190 /2613 Software eng/ IELTS 7.5 June 2013 /EOI submit 3/07/13 Points 60 for 189 & 65 for 190
> 
> 
> my details


----------



## JaxSantiago

Firetoy said:


> Well well well!! I've got my CO today (as I said in my list! yeehaaa)
> GSM Adelaide Team 23 CO Initials: JC
> Team 23!!! Never heard of them!!
> Asking for more documents as I expected! Payslips for the last 10 years.. and I wonder if they know how much it costs to translate 120 payslips.... Should I send a selection of them? 3 or 4 per year??


Wow. Payslip for the last 10 years. Unbelievable.

I don't think that's gonna translate to 120 payslips though. In my case, I submitted about 3 payslips per year -- if available. In some cases I have payslips for the whole year, but submitted only 3 anyway. 

Congrats on your CO allocation. Happy to see you've finally got 1. I guess mine should be coming in the next few days. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JaxSantiago

gprotima said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 7th july 2013 for 190 visa for any state category . But after reading this forum ,i have changed 190 visa for"any state" to "ACT" and after updating it shows i have submitted my EOI on 10th Oct 2013 ..
> 
> Someone told me updating EOI doesn't change the submitted date ,it will remain the same as before .
> 
> Which means i have delayed again by few months ... Now again its a fresh EOI i guess ..


7th July is 3 months past. Have you submitted all your docs to the state you applied nomination for? Have they -- the state -- reverted back to you?


----------



## oraclrock

*This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.*

It has been a few weeks since I received my invitation for 189 visa application. Every time I lodged "Apply VISA", I always stuck at step 4 out of 17.

I received the below message:

An error has occurred
This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

I already did:
- remove all strange weird character from my application
- type everything without any copy/paste
- use all capital and/or all lower case

Please, can somebody / expert guide me how to pass this error?
I am really appreciated it.


----------



## gprotima

No ,they haven't revert back to me yet ... 




JaxSantiago said:


> 7th July is 3 months past. Have you submitted all your docs to the state you applied nomination for? Have they -- the state -- reverted back to you?


----------



## felix2020

Can anyone clarify this ? This is weird.

For 2613, On invitation round August 5, 2013, 60 pointers were invited up to 28-05


On invitation round October 7, 2013, 60 pointers were invited up to 07-05

Doesn't make sense. does it ?


----------



## felix2020

gprotima said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 7th july 2013 for 190 visa for any state category . But after reading this forum ,i have changed 190 visa for"any state" to "ACT" and after updating it shows i have submitted my EOI on 10th Oct 2013 ..
> 
> Someone told me updating EOI doesn't change the submitted date ,it will remain the same as before .
> 
> Which means i have delayed again by few months ... Now again its a fresh EOI i guess ..


Hi gprotima !

Don't look at the submitted date. Look at the visa date of effect. Your visa date of effect should be the same because you didn't do anything to change your points. Invitations are issued based on visa date of effect.


----------



## JaxSantiago

felix2020 said:


> Hi gprotima !
> 
> Don't look at the submitted date. Look at the visa date of effect. Your visa date of effect should be the same because you didn't do anything to change your points. Invitations are issued based on visa date of effect.


I forgot to reply his question on this. 

Yes. What felix2020 said is true. In my case, I updated some details in my EOI a few days after submitting it. Claimed points remained the same. I thought the belated update would have an effect on the EOI processing but apparently it didn't have any, since I got invited on the next round.

Don't worry about that. I'd suggest you call the State to check on your nomination status.


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Can anyone clarify this ? This is weird.
> 
> For 2613, On invitation round August 5, 2013, 60 pointers were invited up to 28-05
> 
> 
> On invitation round October 7, 2013, 60 pointers were invited up to 07-05
> 
> Doesn't make sense. does it ?


lol.. Felix don't fall for what they show at skillselect.. It might be a printing mistake.. They do it from time to time.. I used to tear my hair out thinking about the various possibilities of how these things could happen but I have started to live with it now..:fencing::bump2:


----------



## felix2020

JaxSantiago said:


> I forgot to reply his question on this.
> 
> Yes. What felix2020 said is true. In my case, I updated some details in my EOI a few days after submitting it. Claimed points remained the same. I thought the belated update would have an effect on the EOI processing but apparently it didn't have any, since I got invited on the next round.
> 
> Don't worry about that. I'd suggest you call the State to check on your nomination status.


Anyway, visa date of effect or submitted date is not important in 190. Invitations are issued as soon as the applicant is approved by the state. States doesn't follow visa date of effect. 190 nomination process is different from 189 or 489.


----------



## manubadboy

gprotima said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 7th july 2013 for 190 visa for any state category . But after reading this forum ,i have changed 190 visa for"any state" to "ACT" and after updating it shows i have submitted my EOI on 10th Oct 2013 ..
> 
> Someone told me updating EOI doesn't change the submitted date ,it will remain the same as before .
> 
> Which means i have delayed again by few months ... Now again its a fresh EOI i guess ..


If the points have changed in your EOI then the visa date of effect comes into play.. If the points remain the same then the visa Date of effect should be shown the same as before even after changing a few details..


----------



## Birender

sman07 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am an IT professional and have received the grant for subclass 189.
> 
> It would be really helpful if you provide your suggestions on below points :
> 
> 1. How is the current IT job scenario in Australia.
> 2. Which is the best city to move to for IT people.
> 3. Anyone from India also planning the same.
> 4. Homework to be done to secure a job (using LinkedIn, Seek etc).
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards


Can you please share your timeline? and wa your ACS in old format?


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> lol.. Felix don't fall for what they show at skillselect.. It might be a printing mistake.. They do it from time to time.. I used to tear my hair out thinking about the various possibilities of how these things could happen but I have started to live with it now..:fencing::bump2:


Yeah, that's what I thought, printing mistakes. But I wanted to let everyone know.


----------



## manubadboy

aravindhmohan said:


> Ankita you are the only one who comes daily asking for people if they got their grants .
> 
> I am sure we can hear some news shortly as the day progressess


Give her a break dude.. She wants to know may be to be positive.. Not everyone is the same as you..


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> Done my medical on 14/10/13.
> Daughter's medical cleared on same day but our show incomplete as doctor did not upload itt. We got pcc on 15/10/2013.
> Do we also need for our daughter who is just 11months old


I am not too sure but I read somewhere that PCC is required for all the individuals holding a passport..


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> I am not too sure but I read somewhere that PCC is required for all the individuals holding a passport..


PCC is not required for applicants under 16 years of age.

Source:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## Sinchan

*CO Allocated*

Hello Friends,

I have got my CO allocated today. Got an email from PM of Brisbane Team 34 at 05:58 AM (IST) asking for evidences of overseas work references and detailed duty statements. I am planning to submit the documents ASAP. Anyone with same CO / team may please provide me with his / her experience or inputs.

Thanks to all my friends here whose valuable inputs made it possible for me to come this far and specially to Firetoy for the initiatives and predictions he has taken on behalf of all of us.

Thank you guys

Sinchan


----------



## felix2020

Sinchan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have got my CO allocated today. Got an email from PM of Brisbane Team 34 at 05:58 AM (IST) asking for evidences of overseas work references and detailed duty statements. I am planning to submit the documents ASAP. Anyone with same CO / team may please provide me with his / her experience or inputs.
> 
> Thanks to all my friends here whose valuable inputs made it possible for me to come this far and specially to Firetoy for the initiatives and predictions he has taken on behalf of all of us.
> 
> Thank you guys
> 
> Sinchan


Congratulation !!


----------



## felix2020

Is there any grant today ?


----------



## Sinchan

*CO Allocated*

Hello Friends,

I have got my CO allocated today. Got an email from PM of Brisbane Team 34 at 05:58 AM (IST) asking for evidences of overseas work references and detailed duty statements. I am planning to submit the documents ASAP. Anyone with same CO / team may please share me with his / her experience or inputs.

Thanks to all my friends here whose valuable inputs made it possible for me to come this far and specially to Firetoy for the initiatives he has taken on behalf of all of us and not to forget his precious predictions.

Thank you guys

Sinchan


----------



## Birender

Hi,

my friend got a CO from team 33. Any reviews for the team?


----------



## harshaldesai

Got CO today. 

Initials : A.M.

GSM Brisbane
Team 34

Have been asked to procees pcc, medicals, form 80 and a couple of employment related documents. But since wifey is pregnant we shall be writing to the team and requesting for defferment of medicals till baby is born.


----------



## Birender

Hi,

my friend got a CO from team 33. Any reviews for the team?


----------



## sandhuaman

sylvia_australia said:


> Done my medical on 14/10/13.
> Daughter's medical cleared on same day but our show incomplete as doctor did not upload itt. We got pcc on 15/10/2013.
> Do we also need for our daughter who is just 11months old


PCC is not required dear


----------



## sandhuaman

waiting for GRANT:ranger::ranger:


----------



## sajeesh salim

sandhuaman said:


> waiting for GRANT:ranger::ranger:


This week


----------



## AmitKumar02

Hi All,

I emailed to [email protected] for status but got the following reply.

Enquiries relating to the status of your health examinations will not be replied to – please utilise eMedical Client (https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient) or contact your case officer for assistance.

I am not able to login to eMedical Client.Is my HAPID(provided by FORTIS,Bangalore,India not correct or there is some other reason??


----------



## ruchkal

No news about CO allocation yet... :doh::fencing::doh::doh:


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Hello friends
> I am confused my medicals.
> 
> My doctor said everything is normal but my blood pressure was 130/84. medicals of my wife and daughter are cleared but mine is still showing organise your medicals.
> 
> what is this?


130/84 is within the acceptable range. It should not be any problem. Don't pay too much attention to e-visa status. The system has glitches. 

Even if you have high blood pressure, it won't make you ineligible for a visa. In the worst scenario, you have to sign a health undertaking. 

High blood pressure is not a threat to the Australian community. 

Relax..


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> No news about CO allocation yet... :doh::fencing::doh::doh:


Did you try to call them ? Because you are due for a CO by now.


----------



## ruchkal

felix2020 said:


> Did you try to call them ? Because you are due for a CO by now.


Not yet... I will complete my sixth week by this Thursday and will call on Monday if I don't get a CO by the end of this week... 

Its really hard to wait but what to do.....:boom::boom:


----------



## jyotimahangare21

tanbd said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering anyone applied 31st August got their CO yet??? I applied on 31st but still haven't received any CO. Also wondering is there anyway (apart from email from CO) I can find it out???


Hi Friend, 
I have also logged visa 189 on 31 st aug WITH 60 points and waiting for CO.
I have seen this forum one of guy logged on 29 aug and co alloted on 10 th of aug.
Update ur satatus.

Regards,
Jyoti.


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> Not yet... I will complete my sixth week by this Thursday and will call on Monday if I don't get a CO by the end of this week...
> 
> Its really hard to wait but what to do.....:boom::boom:


You may already have a CO. He will contact you for MED and PCC when everything else is finalized.


----------



## felix2020

jyotimahangare21 said:


> Hi Friend,
> I have also logged visa 189 on 31 st aug WITH 60 points and waiting for CO.
> I have seen this forum one of guy logged on 29 aug and co alloted on 10 th of aug.
> Update ur satatus.
> 
> Regards,
> Jyoti.


CO allocation time for 189 is 8 weeks. Some people get it sooner if they are lucky. You should give them full 8-10 weeks before start worrying about it.


----------



## himalipatra

yamahaneo said:


> I git grant tody


Congrats!! Enjoy planning the trip


----------



## WizzyWizz

ruchkal said:


> No news about CO allocation yet... :doh::fencing::doh::doh:


I wonder what happen to the September thread. I cannot access it.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*grants*

Very strange not evn a single grant today


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Not yet... I will complete my sixth week by this Thursday and will call on Monday if I don't get a CO by the end of this week...
> 
> Its really hard to wait but what to do.....:boom::boom:


Dude you should call them.. Atleast you will get to know if a CO has been assigned.. It will give you calmness.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

WizzyWizz said:


> I wonder what happen to the September thread. I cannot access it.


September thread has been merged into 2013 189 & 190 visa applicants.


----------



## mike alic

felix2020 said:


> September thread has been merged into 2013 189 & 190 visa applicants.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-190.html


----------



## sandhuaman

sylvia_australia said:


> hello friends
> i am confused my medicals.
> 
> My doctor said everything is normal but my blood pressure was 130/84. Medicals of my wife and daughter are cleared but mine is still showing organise your medicals.
> 
> What is this?


dont worry dear ,bp is not a big problem.if ur medical is referred ,it will be clear within few days.


----------



## ashish0401

felix2020 said:


> Why don't you email your CO back asking for clarification?
> 
> Based on my understanding, your CO is asking for a confirmation that you are trying to get your PCC if you don't have one. If you already have it, you don't have to worry about it. You just have to upload the PCC and you will be fine.


Hi Felix dude,

Thanks for the info.
Actually I have got PCC in straight 90 mins from bangalore PSK.
I have uploaded them as well as send them directly to my CO ( team email address as CO personal address is not mentioned anywhere ).
Other think i noticed it that I uploaded PCC for both of us on 14th Oct and still it shows required , actually nexxt day or evven after few hours this should be changed to received automatically. I have seen this phenomenon when I uploaded other docs while filing the visa. I hope you guys agree with this. What should I do , shall I reupload it.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## felix2020

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Felix dude,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> Actually I have got PCC in straight 90 mins from bangalore PSK.
> I have uploaded them as well as send them directly to my CO ( team email address as CO personal address is not mentioned anywhere ).
> Other think i noticed it that I uploaded PCC for both of us on 14th Oct and still it shows required , actually nexxt day or evven after few hours this should be changed to received automatically. I have seen this phenomenon when I uploaded other docs while filing the visa. I hope you guys agree with this. What should I do , shall I reupload it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


No need to reupload it. If you see your documents in the attached document section, the document is there and your CO can access it. 

"Required" status doesn't always change automatically. I have uploaded some documents seven days ago and it's still showing "required." Someone on DIAC site has to change the status manually.


----------



## sagz

Hi folks,

Wondering about the timelines for 189 visa grant:

My time line is as below:

Invite: 1st July
Application : 10th July
CO & extra documentation: 5th September
Submission of extra docs: 17th September
medicals done: 3rd October

The organize your medicals link had initially disappeared for me n my husband and subsequently also for the kid.

How soon should I expect a grant? Do you get a email or is your evisa page updated first?

Cheers
Sagz


----------



## ashish0401

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> my friend got a CO from team 33. Any reviews for the team?


Pretty quick team thats what I can say.
I too have the same team and I got the same feedback from others as well.
In few days time you will come to know abot my outcome if this is true or just grapevine  

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

felix2020 said:


> No need to reupload it. If you see your documents in the attached document section, the document is there and your CO can access it.
> 
> "Required" status doesn't always change automatically. I have uploaded some documents seven days ago and it's still showing "required." Someone on DIAC site has to change the status manually.


Thanks Flelix,

Yes I can see those in below section and the date when I have uploaded it except the status as I discussed.
So, that means I need to wait for the CO to change it and give me a grant now ound:

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Birender

ashish0401 said:


> Pretty quick team thats what I can say.
> I too have the same team and I got the same feedback from others as well.
> In few days time you will come to know abot my outcome if this is true or just grapevine
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


thanks bro.. Best of luck.. 

some documents are required from my friend..
let see what happens


----------



## tihor

Finally I was contacted by CO today asking for my Switzerland PCC. I had front loaded that PCC quite sometime back. Looks like there was some problem for him downloading it. Anyway, I am going to email him right away. 

Pray for me guys as I inch towards my grant


----------



## jyotimahangare21

jyotimahangare21 said:


> Hi Friend,
> I have also logged visa 189 on 31 st aug WITH 60 points and waiting for CO.
> I have seen this forum one of guy logged on 29 aug and co alloted on 10 th of aug.
> Update ur status.
> 
> Regards,
> Jyoti.


----------



## felix2020

tihor said:


> Finally I was contacted by CO today asking for my Switzerland PCC. I had front loaded that PCC quite sometime back. Looks like there was some problem for him downloading it. Anyway, I am going to email him right away.
> 
> Pray for me guys as I inch towards my grant


When did you visit Switzerland and for how long ?


----------



## zippy24

tihor said:


> Finally I was contacted by CO today asking for my Switzerland PCC. I had front loaded that PCC quite sometime back. Looks like there was some problem for him downloading it. Anyway, I am going to email him right away.
> 
> Pray for me guys as I inch towards my grant


Good to hear mate..

Please share CO team and initials..

Hopefully you will get grant this week or next week...


----------



## tihor

felix2020 said:


> When did you visit Switzerland and for how long ?


I was in Switzerland from 2010-2012. Why do you ask?


----------



## sandhuaman

tihor said:


> Finally I was contacted by CO today asking for my Switzerland PCC. I had front loaded that PCC quite sometime back. Looks like there was some problem for him downloading it. Anyway, I am going to email him right away.
> 
> Pray for me guys as I inch towards my grant


GRANT is on the way dear:amen:


----------



## harshaldesai

Guys,

As posted by me earlier we have been allotted a CO, The CO wants us to submit just the basic docs like Form 80, PCC, Health etc. But in addition to these, CO also wants 

*Evidence of Overseas Work Experience*

Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience. This may include a certified copy of your Employment Contract and Payslips. Evidence should include supporting financial documentation such as Bank Statements showing regular employer deposits, Taxation documents etc. Evidence should cover all of the employment period claimed.


Can some one who has submitted these, help me what documents exactly would i need to submit? Bank statements would be insane, 6 years x 12 months showing salary credit? or a yrly salary statements would do?


----------



## tihor

zippy24 said:


> Good to hear mate..
> 
> Please share CO team and initials..
> 
> Hopefully you will get grant this week or next week...


Adelaide GSM Team 2
CO initials: LC


----------



## felix2020

tihor said:


> I was in Switzerland from 2010-2012. Why do you ask?


I was checking whether they are asking PCC for countries where the visit was less than one year. Some applicants have 8 months visit to countries and they got asked for PCC. 

Your visit was 2 years. So it's in line.


----------



## amitso

tihor said:


> Finally I was contacted by CO today asking for my Switzerland PCC. I had front loaded that PCC quite sometime back. Looks like there was some problem for him downloading it. Anyway, I am going to email him right away.
> 
> Pray for me guys as I inch towards my grant


Something is wrong, no grants yesterday and today? Visa shop is closed now.. :closed_2:


----------



## felix2020

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> As posted by me earlier we have been allotted a CO, The CO wants us to submit just the basic docs like Form 80, PCC, Health etc. But in addition to these, CO also wants
> 
> *Evidence of Overseas Work Experience*
> 
> Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience. This may include a certified copy of your Employment Contract and Payslips. Evidence should include supporting financial documentation such as Bank Statements showing regular employer deposits, Taxation documents etc. Evidence should cover all of the employment period claimed.
> 
> 
> Can some one who has submitted these, help me what documents exactly would i need to submit? Bank statements would be insane, 6 years x 12 months showing salary credit? or a yrly salary statements would do?


How many years of work experience are you claiming and how many points ?


----------



## felix2020

amitso said:


> Something is wrong, no grants yesterday and today? Visa shop is closed now.. :closed_2:


Shop will reopen tomorrow. Don't worry. Relax. They ran out of grant.


----------



## harshaldesai

felix2020 said:


> How many years of work experience are you claiming and how many points ?


Earlier employment not relevant to the skill set so 

Dates: 03/07 - Till date. 

Claiming 10 points.


----------



## Birender

harshaldesai said:


> Earlier employment not relevant to the skill set so
> 
> Dates: 03/07 - Till date.
> 
> Claiming 10 points.


reference letter which u submitted at the time of ACS lodgement.

3 salary slips per year of your employment.

Form 16 or ITR-V form of every year of employment.


----------



## AM

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Felix dude,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> Actually I have got PCC in straight 90 mins from bangalore PSK.
> I have uploaded them as well as send them directly to my CO ( team email address as CO personal address is not mentioned anywhere ).
> Other think i noticed it that I uploaded PCC for both of us on 14th Oct and still it shows required , actually nexxt day or evven after few hours this should be changed to received automatically. I have seen this phenomenon when I uploaded other docs while filing the visa. I hope you guys agree with this. What should I do , shall I reupload it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


it doesnt change automatically after CO is assigned to your file. he needs to approve it


----------



## manubadboy

amitso said:


> Something is wrong, no grants yesterday and today? Visa shop is closed now.. :closed_2:


There were 2-3 grants yesterday but none today.. I have heard ppl getting grants till 2:30pm(IST).. We are still hopeful..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## ashish0401

aravindhmohan said:


> it doesnt change automatically after CO is assigned to your file. he needs to approve it


Ok Dude thanks a lot for the clarification.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## harshaldesai

Birender said:


> reference letter which u submitted at the time of ACS lodgement.
> 
> 3 salary slips per year of your employment.
> 
> Form 16 or ITR-V form of every year of employment.


Hi,

The issue is, my wife's company doesn't generate a monthly salary slip unless asked for. and instead they give a consolidated statement at the end of each financial year. 

is that valid? attaching the same for reference.


----------



## slimk2004

Dear All,

Today is the happiest day of my life by seeing the email from DIAC. eace:

Thank you God for helping us out and thank you everyone in this forum for sharing your experience.:yo::yo::yo:

I was a silent member of this forum but reading the threads every day and finally the hard work payed off! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Wish you all the best of luck with your applications!

Cheers!


----------



## AM

That will be totally fine


harshaldesai said:


> Hi,
> 
> The issue is, my wife's company doesn't generate a monthly salary slip unless asked for. and instead they give a consolidated statement at the end of each financial year.
> 
> is that valid? attaching the same for reference.
> 
> View attachment 11113


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

slimk2004 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today is the happiest day of my life by seeing the email from DIAC. eace:
> 
> Thank you God for helping us out and thank you everyone in this forum for sharing your experience.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> I was a silent member of this forum but reading the threads every day and finally the hard work payed off! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck with your applications!
> 
> Cheers!


u got grant , congrats


----------



## manubadboy

harshaldesai said:


> Hi,
> 
> The issue is, my wife's company doesn't generate a monthly salary slip unless asked for. and instead they give a consolidated statement at the end of each financial year.
> 
> is that valid? attaching the same for reference.


This should be alright.. Apart from this you can also attach bank statements if you can.. As it will provide him more clarity.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Birender

harshaldesai said:


> Hi,
> 
> The issue is, my wife's company doesn't generate a monthly salary slip unless asked for. and instead they give a consolidated statement at the end of each financial year.
> 
> is that valid? attaching the same for reference.
> 
> View attachment 11113


If the financial head can stamp it. I guess it should work. 

You can ask if her company can provide salary slips now. But if it doesn't then upload the consolidated list along with bank statement if its possible. I know bank statement would be huge and you will be charged for this, but then your proofs will be strong.


----------



## premchandjaladi

slimk2004 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today is the happiest day of my life by seeing the email from DIAC. eace:
> 
> Thank you God for helping us out and thank you everyone in this forum for sharing your experience.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> I was a silent member of this forum but reading the threads every day and finally the hard work payed off! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck with your applications!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats 
Is this the one who is on leave

arty:lane:


----------



## AM

atlast some good news for today.

although i am sad that my CO is from Cursed Team 08 


slimk2004 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today is the happiest day of my life by seeing the email from DIAC. eace:
> 
> Thank you God for helping us out and thank you everyone in this forum for sharing your experience.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> I was a silent member of this forum but reading the threads every day and finally the hard work payed off! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck with your applications!
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

strange that people who applied in september have got grant and those applied after me got grant jus bcoz of my agent who didnt agree to upload the doc on upfront basis evn aftr repeated request and also evn after co asked for documents . they are super slow agent


----------



## premchandjaladi

There was a grant for ww who applied on 16th sep
Even this one was quick


----------



## manubadboy

slimk2004 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today is the happiest day of my life by seeing the email from DIAC. eace:
> 
> Thank you God for helping us out and thank you everyone in this forum for sharing your experience.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> I was a silent member of this forum but reading the threads every day and finally the hard work payed off! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck with your applications!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats slimk.. Party hard man..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## slimk2004

aravindhmohan said:


> atlast some good news for today.
> 
> although i am sad that my CO is from Cursed Team 08


Thanks everyone!!!

Don't worry, one of my friends from Team 8 got the grant few days back. They are not as bad as other think. You will get your grant very soon... Wish you and everyone in the forum the best of luck!


----------



## mithu93ku

Congrats *slimk2004*


----------



## slimk2004

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> u got grant , congrats


Thanks ANKITAKHARBANDA.. I got 65 points in the EOI with SS. 

Wish you all the very best with your application!!!


----------



## slimk2004

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *slimk2004*


Thnk you Mithu....We can meet in Auz soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zippy24

sandhuaman said:


> GRANT is on the way dear:amen:





slimk2004 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today is the happiest day of my life by seeing the email from DIAC. eace:
> 
> Thank you God for helping us out and thank you everyone in this forum for sharing your experience.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> I was a silent member of this forum but reading the threads every day and finally the hard work payed off! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck with your applications!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats mate!!!


----------



## harshaldesai

Birender said:


> If the financial head can stamp it. I guess it should work.
> 
> You can ask if her company can provide salary slips now. But if it doesn't then upload the consolidated list along with bank statement if its possible. I know bank statement would be huge and you will be charged for this, but then your proofs will be strong.


All the consolidated statements are stamped and signed and we use the same to file her ITR. Never had an issue. Have asked her to get Form - 16 from her office. 

Just being prepared. I shall have her ITR, Form 16 & Consolidated salary statements with me by end of this week at the max.


----------



## adameve

hi 
i have applied on 10 august.i called dibp first time today and got to know that i have been assigned CO from team adelaide 2.Assigned on 12 sep,but no information with my agent.pls if anyone can guide contact no or e mail id, format which i can send to team.


----------



## Birender

harshaldesai said:


> All the consolidated statements are stamped and signed and we use the same to file her ITR. Never had an issue. Have asked her to get Form - 16 from her office.
> 
> Just being prepared. I shall have her ITR, Form 16 & Consolidated salary statements with me by end of this week at the max.


get the bank statement as well. In case needed, for the safer side


----------



## felix2020

adameve said:


> hi
> i have applied on 10 august.i called dibp first time today and got to know that i have been assigned CO from team adelaide 2.Assigned on 12 sep,but no information with my agent.pls if anyone can guide contact no or e mail id, format which i can send to team.


You will get a direct grant soon. No contact from CO means he doesn't need any additional information from you to issue the grant.


----------



## amitso

harshaldesai said:


> Hi,
> 
> The issue is, my wife's company doesn't generate a monthly salary slip unless asked for. and instead they give a consolidated statement at the end of each financial year.
> 
> is that valid? attaching the same for reference.
> 
> View attachment 11113


I have submitted following docs.

1. All experience letters
2. All appointment letters
3. Salary slip 1 / quarter
4. Form 16s for all the years
5. Bank statement (where I dont have salary slips and form 16)


You can send the doc which you have, if it is with company logo & signature, it should work


----------



## sagz

harshaldesai said:


> Hi,
> 
> The issue is, my wife's company doesn't generate a monthly salary slip unless asked for. and instead they give a consolidated statement at the end of each financial year.
> 
> is that valid? attaching the same for reference.


It should be fine. I have not submitted any payslips, just the copies of my bank statements with salary credit entries.

Cheers
Sagz


----------



## abby0910

Hi guys,

I had front loaded all the docs except for PCC and Form 80. I forced my agent to upload those 2 docs, which he did yesterday. But now I see the status as "Required" for the 2 documents on e-visa site, for all the rest of the docs it is "Received"

Does anybody have idea why the status are different?


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

adameve said:


> hi
> i have applied on 10 august.i called dibp first time today and got to know that i have been assigned CO from team adelaide 2.Assigned on 12 sep,but no information with my agent.pls if anyone can guide contact no or e mail id, format which i can send to team.


sr how many points u claim including ss


----------



## AM

after a Team or CO is assigned, only they can change status to recieved after validating the file


abby0910 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had front loaded all the docs except for PCC and Form 80. I forced my agent to upload those 2 docs, which he did yesterday. But now I see the status as "Required" for the 2 documents on e-visa site, for all the rest of the docs it is "Received"
> 
> Does anybody have idea why the status are different?


----------



## felix2020

abby0910 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had front loaded all the docs except for PCC and Form 80. I forced my agent to upload those 2 docs, which he did yesterday. But now I see the status as "Required" for the 2 documents on e-visa site, for all the rest of the docs it is "Received"
> 
> Does anybody have idea why the status are different?


Same with me. It's normal. If you can see these documents in the documents attached section, that means these are uploaded and your CO can see it.

Your CO needs to change the status on it.


----------



## manubadboy

aravindhmohan said:


> after a Team or CO is assigned, only they can change status to recieved after validating the file


It can also be a system glitch.. I dont know for sure as to how DIBP works.. There are many people along with me whose uploaded document's status changed to received on 23 Sept 2013.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> It can also be a system glitch.. I dont know for sure as to how DIBP works.. There are many people along with me whose uploaded document's status changed to received on 23 Sept 2013..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


same with me. lodged and uploaded docs 12 September then all that docs changed to received 23 September after that I had my medicals and the link "no health required..." disappeared. However, on the documents it still says "required" (dunno why)

Then I uploaded Philippine PCC 4 Oct and Form 80 14 October both status are still "required" even after uploading.

Tomorrow is exactly our 5th week since we lodged! I hope CO will drop us an email by tomorrow. ray2:


----------



## manubadboy

WizzyWizz said:


> same with me. lodged and uploaded docs 12 September then all that docs changed to received 23 September after that I had my medicals and the link "no health required..." disappeared. However, on the documents it still says "required" (dunno why)
> 
> Then I uploaded Philippine PCC 4 Oct and Form 80 14 October both status are still "required" even after uploading.
> 
> Tomorrow is exactly our 5th week since we lodged! I hope CO will drop us an email by tomorrow. ray2:


I have only 2 documents in recommended state.. All others are in received state.. I dont need to submit those two docs as they are for australian experience and a national identity of Australia.. All others have been in received state since 23rd and there has been no change whatsoever ever since..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> I have only 2 documents in recommended state.. All others are in received state.. I dont need to submit those two docs as they are for australian experience and a national identity of Australia.. All others have been in received state since 23rd and there has been no change whatsoever ever since..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


maybe because all those docs were uploaded before 23 Sept which was the day when are docs were changed to received. after that no change at all hence no change in my docs updated after 23 Sept. All the best to all of us.

BTW, saw this in our WA SS thread



Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> I got grant letter today. So happy!
> 
> Thank you so much everyone in the forum for guidances and advices from the beginning.
> 
> Hope everybody will receive the golden mail soon.


----------



## saleemk1

still no update  26-jul and now , waiting for grant


----------



## JaxSantiago

harshaldesai said:


> Hi,
> 
> The issue is, my wife's company doesn't generate a monthly salary slip unless asked for. and instead they give a consolidated statement at the end of each financial year.
> 
> is that valid? attaching the same for reference.
> 
> View attachment 11113


Should be fine. But just curious, did the CO explicitly asked for your wife's payslips as well?


----------



## iamafreak

Birender said:


> Hi,
> 
> my friend got a CO from team 33. Any reviews for the team?


I've the same team and they are good. Though, their phone is always on voice mail, but they will response to your emails within 4-5 days.

AND ... i've got my grant today


----------



## iamafreak

Guys, i got my visa grant


----------



## harshaldesai

JaxSantiago said:


> Should be fine. But just curious, did the CO explicitly asked for your wife's payslips as well?



Really sorry if i wasnt clear in my earlier posts. 

My wife is the primary applicant & i am the dependent


----------



## manubadboy

WizzyWizz said:


> maybe because all those docs were uploaded before 23 Sept which was the day when are docs were changed to received. after that no change at all hence no change in my docs updated after 23 Sept. All the best to all of us.
> 
> BTW, saw this in our WA SS thread


Aargh.. I forgot I uploaded my pcc on 24 and the final doc on 25th Sept.. All went to received in 2hrs of uploading..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## sagz

iamafreak said:


> Guys, i got my visa grant


Splendid!


----------



## stevenmilton

ambproject said:


> My case officer is AM from team 34 Brisbane she has not contacted me as yet I applied on 30 th August for 190 . I call diac they informed me she is assigned to me on 30 th September I see she has contacted applicants who allied on 18 th august for 189 but not me why is that


My CO also is AM... All my dics have been uploaded.. I loggged on 24 apr 2013 my visa subclass is 190... all I'm waiting is grant letter

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## saleemk1

iamafreak said:


> Guys, i got my visa grant




congrats man ! u 189 or 190? also did the CO reduced ur EOI pts?


----------



## harshaldesai

I just emailed my CO requesting deferral of X Ray for my wife as she is pregnant and expected delivery date is 28th Dec 2013 & we would like to keep her medicals on hold until after the baby is born.

A member had posted that he was able to get a "deferral letter for her TB test" as his wife is also due in Jan 2014. Has anyone here got such a letter?

I didnt fill up the 1022 as yet, and instead emailed the CO to get her opinion on the same.


----------



## srikar

iamafreak said:


> Guys, i got my visa grant


Congrats Freak!! All the best !!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

stevenmilton said:


> My CO also is AM... All my dics have been uploaded.. I loggged on 24 apr 2013 my visa subclass is 190... all I'm waiting is grant letter
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


Hello *stevenmilton*,

Are you using an agent?


----------



## sagz

harshaldesai said:


> I just emailed my CO requesting deferral of X Ray for my wife as she is pregnant and expected delivery date is 28th Dec 2013 & we would like to keep her medicals on hold until after the baby is born.
> 
> A member had posted that he was able to get a "deferral letter for her TB test" as his wife is also due in Jan 2014. Has anyone here got such a letter?
> 
> I didnt fill up the 1022 as yet, and instead emailed the CO to get her opinion on the same.


Hi,

I did not get any deferral letter, but the CO did accommodate my request for the delayed medicals on account of my pregnancy.

You notify form 1022, once you have your baby. Your baby will need to go for medicals too.

Cheers
Sagz


----------



## ariyawansha81

*Congrats*



slimk2004 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today is the happiest day of my life by seeing the email from DIAC. eace:
> 
> Thank you God for helping us out and thank you everyone in this forum for sharing your experience.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> I was a silent member of this forum but reading the threads every day and finally the hard work payed off! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck with your applications!
> 
> Cheers!


Many Congrats slimk... wish you good luck for oz future .... :lalala:


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> Aargh.. I forgot I uploaded my pcc on 24 and the final doc on 25th Sept.. All went to received in 2hrs of uploading..


I see but my additional documents was uploaded beyond those dates. 26 sept for medicals, 4 Oct for PH PCC and 14 Oct for Form 80. Hopefully status will change after CO contacts me.

I know somebody who's eVisa status is still in-progress but she already received visa grant from CO. So, I guess sometimes some COs forgets to update eVisa page.


----------



## adameve

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *stevenmilton*,
> 
> Are you using an agent?


hi mithu,pls help me.i lodged 190 on 10 aug through agent.till date no info provided by agent of co or anything.i literally have to fight with him to get my docs loaded in sep.today i called dibp and get to know that co from adelaide 2 has been assigned on 12 sep.what do u advise.should i send myself,or agent any mail.all docs uploaded now.medical done on 15 aug.how can i know if same has been cleared or referred.pls need ur advise.....


----------



## iamafreak

saleemk1 said:


> congrats man ! u 189 or 190? also did the CO reduced ur EOI pts?


i'm on 189. I didnt get any mail from my CO regarding points deduction, so not sure. Even though it would have been deducted my points would have remained same.


----------



## iamafreak

srikar said:


> Congrats Freak!! All the best !!!!


thanks mate


----------



## amitso

iamafreak said:


> Guys, i got my visa grant


Congrats..!!

Which team?


----------



## manubadboy

WizzyWizz said:


> I see but my additional documents was uploaded beyond those dates. 26 sept for medicals, 4 Oct for PH PCC and 14 Oct for Form 80. Hopefully status will change after CO contacts me.
> 
> I know somebody who's eVisa status is still in-progress but she already received visa grant from CO. So, I guess sometimes some COs forgets to update eVisa page.


Ohh that's great.. Then I am guessing we dont need to be dependent on evisa page.. It might be the case that CO has been assigned to us and he might not require additional docs from us.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## AmitKumar02

Hi All,

Please share ur thoughts on this..

I emailed to [email protected] for status but got the following reply.

Enquiries relating to the status of your health examinations will not be replied to – please utilise eMedical Client (https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient) or contact your case officer for assistance.

I am not able to login to eMedical Client.Is my HAPID(provided by FORTIS,Bangalore,India not correct or there is some other reason??


----------



## srikar

AmitKumar02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please share ur thoughts on this..
> 
> I emailed to [email protected] for status but got the following reply.
> 
> Enquiries relating to the status of your health examinations will not be replied to – please utilise eMedical Client (https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient) or contact your case officer for assistance.
> 
> I am not able to login to eMedical Client.Is my HAPID(provided by FORTIS,Bangalore,India not correct or there is some other reason??


Hey Amit I just tried with My HAP ID with the link you have given.I was able to see my status.

Is your HAP ID Correct?Where did you get this ID.

I think you should have downloaded the Meds referral letter while going for medicals ,You should find your ID in that.


----------



## shivkaundal

Hi All--

i have seen, a lot of persons have mentioned that CO asked for additional documents. can some one please let us know, what type of documents CO asked further so that we can front load them before CO assignment...


thanks:

shiv


----------



## sylvia_australia

How can i know whether my medicals are referred or not?
How can i know about results of my medical tests?


----------



## harshaldesai

shivkaundal said:


> Hi All--
> 
> i have seen, a lot of persons have mentioned that CO asked for additional documents. can some one please let us know, what type of documents CO asked further so that we can front load them before CO assignment...
> 
> 
> thanks:
> 
> shiv


Our CO asked us the below

Evidence of Overseas Work Experience

Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience. This may include a certified copy of your Employment Contract and Payslips. Evidence should include supporting financial documentation such as Bank Statements showing regular employer deposits, Taxation documents etc. Evidence should cover all of the employment period claimed.

Main Applicant

Evidence of Birth or Age
●Birth Certificate

Evidence of Character
●National Police Clearance - India
●Form 80

Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
●Other

Evidence of Health

Secondary Applicant(s)

Evidence of Character
● National Police Clearance - India and UK
● Form 80

Evidence of Health


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> Ohh that's great.. Then I am guessing we dont need to be dependent on evisa page.. It might be the case that CO has been assigned to us and he might not require additional docs from us..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


I think that's possible for you my friend but for me as I currently live in Singapore for more than 2 years CO needs to drop an email for my Singapore PCC.


----------



## Sujay paidi

*190 visa*

Hi guys,

I have applied my 190 visa on 3rd september 2013 and iam still waiting for CO, please can anybody help me that how long it may take


Thank you


----------



## dchiniwal

Friends, waiting for the CO to be assigned. Got my invite on 7th Oct. Submitted the visa application on 11th Oct, 2013. Now awaiting the CO to be assigned.

Is there a probability that the CO be assigned and Visa granted before Christmas?

To cut on timelines, I am through with the medicals and have the PCC, have uploaded all necessary documents.

Oh yea, Congratulations to all those who have got the grants.


----------



## battlestix

Awesome news, I received my visa grant today!

eace:


----------



## manubadboy

WizzyWizz said:


> I think that's possible for you my friend but for me as I currently live in Singapore for more than 2 years CO needs to drop an email for my Singapore PCC.


Ohh no worries my friend.. Tomorrow we will complete 5 weeks.. You can call DIBP to know about the status of CO allocation..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

battlestix said:


> Awesome news, I received my visa grant today!
> 
> eace:



congrats hw many points uhave


----------



## battlestix

60 points.


----------



## himalipatra

iamafreak said:


> Guys, i got my visa grant


OMG!!! Celebrate aaaaand celebrate..... congrats lane:


----------



## passion75

Hi Adameve, I'm 2-aug-13 applicant and haven't received any news reg.CO. pl give me the DIBP nos with which you dialled and got to know about your CO. it'd be helpful to me.
To your concern, pl get the TRN no. and Password from Agent and upload the needed docs there.


----------



## shivkaundal

dchiniwal said:


> Friends, waiting for the CO to be assigned. Got my invite on 7th Oct. Submitted the visa application on 11th Oct, 2013. Now awaiting the CO to be assigned.
> 
> Is there a probability that the CO be assigned and Visa granted before Christmas?
> 
> To cut on timelines, I am through with the medicals and have the PCC, have uploaded all necessary documents.
> 
> Oh yea, Congratulations to all those who have got the grants.



i am in the same boat too. i have applied on 10 OCT. you have applied under which skill.


----------



## shivkaundal

harshaldesai said:


> Our CO asked us the below
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> 
> Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience. This may include a certified copy of your Employment Contract and Payslips. Evidence should include supporting financial documentation such as Bank Statements showing regular employer deposits, Taxation documents etc. Evidence should cover all of the employment period claimed.
> 
> Main Applicant
> 
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> ●Birth Certificate
> 
> Evidence of Character
> ●National Police Clearance - India
> ●Form 80
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ●Other
> 
> Evidence of Health
> 
> Secondary Applicant(s)
> 
> Evidence of Character
> ● National Police Clearance - India and UK
> ● Form 80
> 
> Evidence of Health


Except Birth certificate i have uploaded all the documents. i do not have birth certificate. i have just uploaded my passport and school leaving certificate as my date of birth proof.


----------



## Birender

battlestix said:


> 60 points.


congrts. what was your occupation?


----------



## ssyap

Congrats imafreak on the grants and those who were assigned with CO. Another day of anticipation and waiting....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## srikar

battlestix said:


> Awesome news, I received my visa grant today!
> 
> eace:


Cool!!! All the best and Congrats!!!!


----------



## harshaldesai

shivkaundal said:


> Except Birth certificate i have uploaded all the documents. i do not have birth certificate. i have just uploaded my passport and school leaving certificate as my date of birth proof.


We had done the same, but the CO asked for birth certificate for wifey (main applicant) So we shall upload the same.


----------



## dchiniwal

shivkaundal said:


> i am in the same boat too. i have applied on 10 OCT. you have applied under which skill.


I am on 2611 Code. What code is yours?


----------



## iamafreak

amitso said:


> Congrats..!!
> 
> Which team?


thanks. team is brisbane 33


----------



## kmann

slimk2004 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today is the happiest day of my life by seeing the email from DIAC. eace:
> 
> Thank you God for helping us out and thank you everyone in this forum for sharing your experience.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> I was a silent member of this forum but reading the threads every day and finally the hard work payed off! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck with your applications!
> 
> Cheers!


cngratulationsssss *slimk2004*


----------



## stevenmilton

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *stevenmilton*,
> 
> Are you using an agent?



Yes we are going thru an agent....They are so damn slow...I started this entire process last year aug...and its oct 16....and I am waiting patiently for my grant


----------



## kmann

iamafreak said:


> Guys, i got my visa grant


congo buddy


----------



## kmann

battlestix said:


> Awesome news, I received my visa grant today!
> 
> eace:


cngratzzzz mate...........enjoy ur day


----------



## shivkaundal

harshaldesai said:


> We had done the same, but the CO asked for birth certificate for wifey (main applicant) So we shall upload the same.


But i do not have birth certificate. its written in Document checklist that if you do not have birth certificate, you can show Passport.

Thanks:

shiv


----------



## varsja

I got my CO today from GSM team2. Has asked for medical and Pcc..
Anyone who got their CO from GSM team2?


----------



## shivkaundal

dchiniwal said:


> I am on 2611 Code. What code is yours?



i have applied under Mech engineering.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

varsja said:


> I got my CO today from GSM team2. Has asked for medical and Pcc..
> Anyone who got their CO from GSM team2?


kindly give ur timelines


----------



## P1234

Hi what is validity of your visa last entry date. I got only 4 months. I am granted visa on 14-10-2013 and I am in need to enter before 20-2-2014. Currently in big problem as My passports are with Canadian High Commission, India Its much below than their average of 6-9 months.




iamafreak said:


> I've the same team and they are good. Though, their phone is always on voice mail, but they will response to your emails within 4-5 days.
> 
> AND ... i've got my grant today


----------



## varsja

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> kindly give ur timelines


261112|65 | IELTS: 7|7.5|7|7 | ACS (+20th May 2013)| Vic(19th Jul, 2013) | EVisa(29th Aug 2013)| Co - 16th Oct,2013


----------



## PDHUNT

shivkaundal said:


> But i do not have birth certificate. its written in Document checklist that if you do not have birth certificate, you can show Passport.
> 
> Thanks:
> 
> shiv


Your passport and School Leaving Certi. will do, Shiv 
There are bright chances, that you get your upfront grant around X'mas.
Good luck with your crazy waiting period. :thumb:


----------



## dchiniwal

189 has wait period of 8 weeks for CO to be assigned. Is it the same even now?


----------



## mithu93ku

adameve said:


> hi mithu,pls help me.i lodged 190 on 10 aug through agent.till date no info provided by agent of co or anything.i literally have to fight with him to get my docs loaded in sep.today i called dibp and get to know that co from adelaide 2 has been assigned on 12 sep.what do u advise.should i send myself,or agent any mail.all docs uploaded now.medical done on 15 aug.how can i know if same has been cleared or referred.pls need ur advise.....


Hello *adameve*,
If you have TRN and password, you could see through e-visa page. Otherwise, you could ask your agent to update you the same .


----------



## gprotima

When can i expect an invitation ? its already more than 3 months .. And also is there any phone number for Diac ,so that i can call them from India ..



felix2020 said:


> Hi gprotima !
> 
> Don't look at the submitted date. Look at the visa date of effect. Your visa date of effect should be the same because you didn't do anything to change your points. Invitations are issued based on visa date of effect.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

varsja said:


> 261112|65 | IELTS: 7|7.5|7|7 | ACS (+20th May 2013)| Vic(19th Jul, 2013) | EVisa(29th Aug 2013)| Co - 16th Oct,2013


total points inc ss ???????????????


----------



## varsja

ankitakharbanda said:


> total points inc ss ???????????????


65 points --- vic


----------



## passion75

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *adameve*,
> If you have TRN and password, you could see through e-visa page. Otherwise, you could ask your agent to update you the same .


Hi Mithu, I'm 2-aug-13 applicant and haven't received any news reg.CO even after 10 weeks. My agent gave me the TRN and password as well. The status in that is a constant "In Progress". I've frontloaded all docs on 30-aug-13 and spouse PCC that was pending on 10/10/13 I'm so upset as there is no update, agent is least bothered...
shall I call DIBP atleas to know if a CO has been allocated? give me the No. and suggest best time to call..Thanks


----------



## dippradhan

*PCC in India*

I am hoping to get CO assigned soon. During this CO waiting time, I moved to a different city in India. Could you please let me know if my current address is chnaged, what do I have to do to get PCC from India?


----------



## Birender

dippradhan said:


> I am hoping to get CO assigned soon. During this CO waiting time, I moved to a different city in India. Could you please let me know if my current address is chnaged, what do I have to do to get PCC from India?


my friend who applied on 16th got CO. you must have got one by now. 

Call DIAC and confirm.


----------



## dippradhan

Birender said:


> my friend who applied on 16th got CO. you must have got one by now.
> 
> Call DIAC and confirm.


I applied on 17th. When did your friend got invitation. I will wait couple of more days before calling DIAC.


----------



## Birender

dippradhan said:


> I applied on 17th. When did your friend got invitation. I will wait couple of more days before calling DIAC.


15th july. lodged application on 16th august. 189 offshore


----------



## kmann

passion75 said:


> Hi Mithu, I'm 2-aug-13 applicant and haven't received any news reg.CO even after 10 weeks. My agent gave me the TRN and password as well. The status in that is a constant "In Progress". I've frontloaded all docs on 30-aug-13 and spouse PCC that was pending on 10/10/13 I'm so upset as there is no update, agent is least bothered...
> shall I call DIBP atleas to know if a CO has been allocated? give me the No. and suggest best time to call..Thanks


+61 1300364613 is the number.Try to call them earli the morning around 5-6 AM IST


----------



## iamafreak

himalipatra said:


> OMG!!! Celebrate aaaaand celebrate..... congrats lane:


thanks a lot himalipatra


----------



## iamafreak

gprotima said:


> When can i expect an invitation ? its already more than 3 months .. And also is there any phone number for Diac ,so that i can call them from India ..


For which skill you submitted EOI? are there slots available?


----------



## iamafreak

P1234 said:


> Hi what is validity of your visa last entry date. I got only 4 months. I am granted visa on 14-10-2013 and I am in need to enter before 20-2-2014. Currently in big problem as My passports are with Canadian High Commission, India Its much below than their average of 6-9 months.


I am already in Australia  . However, my partner is offshore and she can come by March, so its around 5 months for her.

You must try to get your passport out from the Canadian High Commission, even if it means cancelling whatwver request you submitted there. Travel to Australia, go back and then submit your request in Canada again.


----------



## Firetoy

I'm back again! I was really busy at work! Oh my GOd!! Not even time to reply. First of all, congrats to imafreak and to everyone who got the grant or CO!!! 
Secondly, I'm sorry I couldn't reply to the personal messages 
Third, and most important! How are you all??????


----------



## iamafreak

shivkaundal said:


> But i do not have birth certificate. its written in Document checklist that if you do not have birth certificate, you can show Passport.
> 
> Thanks:
> 
> shiv


It's easy to get Birth Certificate based on your details in your passport, form any passport office. It will come under Misecllaneous services. This is how i got a birth certificate from Indian Consulate in Australia.


----------



## johnson77

iamafreak said:


> For which skill you submitted EOI? are there slots available?


Congrats Mr. Freak


----------



## mithu93ku

passion75 said:


> Hi Mithu, I'm 2-aug-13 applicant and haven't received any news reg.CO even after 10 weeks. My agent gave me the TRN and password as well. The status in that is a constant "In Progress". I've frontloaded all docs on 30-aug-13 and spouse PCC that was pending on 10/10/13 I'm so upset as there is no update, agent is least bothered...
> shall I call DIBP atleas to know if a CO has been allocated? give me the No. and suggest best time to call..Thanks


Hello *passion75*,
You are going to get direct grant man as all documents are frontloaded. And your CO would not contact you unless anything required from his/her side. What do you see of the medical status? Is the link there or disappeared? 

Good luck.


----------



## iamafreak

Firetoy said:


> I'm back again! I was really busy at work! Oh my GOd!! Not even time to reply. First of all, congrats to imafreak and to everyone who got the grant or CO!!!
> Secondly, I'm sorry I couldn't reply to the personal messages
> Third, and most important! How are you all??????


Thanks mate!

You must've been busy with getting your documents ready


----------



## mithu93ku

stevenmilton said:


> Yes we are going thru an agent....They are so damn slow...I started this entire process last year aug...and its oct 16....and I am waiting patiently for my grant


What the hell is your agent doing with your application?


----------



## srikar

Firetoy said:


> I'm back again! I was really busy at work! Oh my GOd!! Not even time to reply. First of all, congrats to imafreak and to everyone who got the grant or CO!!!
> Secondly, I'm sorry I couldn't reply to the personal messages
> Third, and most important! How are you all??????


Firetoy,Have you submitted your payslips??


----------



## kmann

Firetoy said:


> I'm back again! I was really busy at work! Oh my GOd!! Not even time to reply. First of all, congrats to imafreak and to everyone who got the grant or CO!!!
> Secondly, I'm sorry I couldn't reply to the personal messages
> Third, and most important! How are you all??????


Welcome back firetoy :focus:


----------



## iamafreak

Firetoy said:


> I'm back again! I was really busy at work! Oh my GOd!! Not even time to reply. First of all, congrats to imafreak and to everyone who got the grant or CO!!!
> Secondly, I'm sorry I couldn't reply to the personal messages
> Third, and most important! How are you all??????


btw, i was waiting for you to post something, as you haven't posted for a while, so that i can easily get the link to the spreadhseet in your signature, and update my details there


----------



## iamafreak

iamafreak said:


> btw, i was waiting for you to post something, as you haven't posted for a while, so that i can easily get the link to the spreadhseet in your signature, and update my details there


and looks like you updated it already


----------



## Firetoy

Actually, I had them prepared, but not translated! I'm just waiting for the translator to do her job and I will send all of them together! 



iamafreak said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> You must've been busy with getting your documents ready


----------



## srikar

Firetoy said:


> Actually, I had them prepared, but not translated! I'm just waiting for the translator to do her job and I will send all of them together!


Good Luck Spaniard,waiting to hear the Grant News from you.


----------



## Firetoy

hahahah, yes I did! Sorry.... It's my freak hobby! 



iamafreak said:


> and looks like you updated it already


----------



## Colombo

waiting sucks....


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations slimk2004.. All the best for your future... :angel::angel: lane:lane: :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## AmitKumar02

srikar said:


> Hey Amit I just tried with My HAP ID with the link you have given.I was able to see my status.
> 
> Is your HAP ID Correct?Where did you get this ID.
> 
> I think you should have downloaded the Meds referral letter while going for medicals ,You should find your ID in that.


Actually we gave TRN# to Fortis Hospital,Bangalore and they generated HAP IDs for us. So don't know how they generated it??


----------



## stevenmilton

mithu93ku said:


> What the hell is your agent doing with your application?


all the agent did at some time was to guide us to do this ...other than that all the hard work and the followup with WA, DIAC, and other stuff were all done by us...so frustrated with them i will never refer them to anybody....not even to my worst enemy...our story goes a long way....this post will not be enough if i have to write everything in here...


----------



## Colombo

Colombo said:


> waiting sucks....


I am waiting for months now just saw this tread. 

Is that true that people are re-assigning co's from other threads

Is team 8 is just a verification area

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Rikki15

Waiting is seriously killing...and also loosing interest on my routine work... i think we all are sailing on the same boat.. lets see


----------



## gsp2canberra

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *adameve*,
> If you have TRN and password, you could see through e-visa page. Otherwise, you could ask your agent to update you the same .


Hi Mithu
As I called DIBP this monday, I recall the operator saying why I don't check status online using my TRN and Password? can I check the status whether CO has been allocated or not? using that

As I have applied through agent I don't have these details in hand..

I don't have my PCC uploaded upfront yet though I have it already, rest everything is done and uploaded. I want CO to contact first and ask, as I dont want to live in ambiguity..


----------



## stevenmilton

ambproject said:


> But Steve they do help you in arranging documents I can a roos a case in another threan where there was Iranian applicant got to same team Brisbane as ours and she refused visa on last hurdle as in skill assessment she was compareable to only diploma holder


sorry i dint understand what you said here...could you please rephrase


----------



## passion75

kmann said:


> +61 1300364613 is the number.Try to call them earli the morning around 5-6 AM IST


Thanks kmann. Hope only TRN is enough if they for credentials of mine, btw, how long do we need to wait? and 500 INR in my mobile should be ok... any idea on that


----------



## johnson77

My CO has not changed my medical status it says as recommended, but at the bottom of e-visa application it reads as No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

what does this mean? Medical Cleared or Not? 

any answers please?


----------



## Firetoy

Medical cleared!



johnson77 said:


> My CO has not changed my medical status it says as recommended, but at the bottom of e-visa application it reads as No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> what does this mean? Medical Cleared or Not?
> 
> any answers please?


----------



## kmann

passion75 said:


> Thanks kmann. Hope only TRN is enough if they for credentials of mine, btw, how long do we need to wait? and 500 INR in my mobile should be ok... any idea on that


Try calling from nymgo its cheap and call quality is also good. Dnt call from mobile, as there is minimum 20 mins of waiting time before talking to operator.Yes TRN and personal details they will ask thats it.

Good luck


----------



## mithu93ku

stevenmilton said:


> all the agent did at some time was to guide us to do this ...other than that all the hard work and the followup with WA, DIAC, and other stuff were all done by us...so frustrated with them i will never refer them to anybody....not even to my worst enemy...our story goes a long way....this post will not be enough if i have to write everything in here...


Dear *stevenmilton*,

Have patience and hope You would get grant within october. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## johnson77

Firetoy said:


> Medical cleared!


Thank-you firetoy for your prompt answer


----------



## mithu93ku

bhanu30 said:


> Hi Mithu
> As I called DIBP this monday, I recall the operator saying why I don't check status online using my TRN and Password? can I check the status whether CO has been allocated or not? using that
> 
> As I have applied through agent I don't have these details in hand..
> 
> I don't have my PCC uploaded upfront yet though I have it already, rest everything is done and uploaded. I want CO to contact first and ask, as I dont want to live in ambiguity..


Dear bhanu30,

Good idea!


----------



## passion75

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *passion75*,
> You are going to get direct grant man as all documents are frontloaded. And your CO would not contact you unless anything required from his/her side. What do you see of the medical status? Is the link there or disappeared?
> 
> Good luck.


Mithu, Its so sweet to read your 'direct grant'. Thanks for being so +ve. Medical status updated on 28/8/13 as 'No further medical examinations required as per......for this subclass',no link only this msg is displayed for me and for my spouse as well once after we completed Medicals.
Still I'm confused as there is no clue for CO... shall I wait for a week more and then call DIBP to ask for update on CO allocation..


----------



## sagz

Firetoy said:


> Medical cleared!


Does the link for medicals disappearing imply that medicals are cleared?

My link disappeared within a day of medicals being uploaded, but for my baby it took abt 10 days. 

I was wondering if it was a technical issue, although the status for health evidence says "received"...

Cheers
Sagz


----------



## kmann

passion75 said:


> Mithu, Its so sweet to read your 'direct grant'. Thanks for being so +ve. Medical status updated on 28/8/13 as 'No further medical examinations required as per......for this subclass',no link only this msg is displayed for me and for my spouse as well once after we completed Medicals.
> Still I'm confused as there is no clue for CO... shall I wait for a week more and then call DIBP to ask for update on CO allocation..



It would be great if you can add your timelines to your signature. :ranger:


----------



## sylvia_australia

mithu93ku said:


> Dear bhanu30,
> 
> Good idea!


Mithu sir
I uploaded all my documents upfront.
We have our medicals on 14oct.
Medicals of my daughter and wife are cleared as soon as they uploaded but not mine.
Please guide me as i am very confused.
Is there something wrong


----------



## kmann

sylvia_australia said:


> Mithu sir
> I uploaded all my documents upfront.
> We have our medicals on 14oct.
> Medicals of my daughter and wife are cleared as soon as they uploaded but not mine.
> Please guide me as i am very confused.
> Is there something wrong


No buddy, nothing wrong. Its just a system glitch.


----------



## AmitKumar02

AmitKumar02 said:


> Actually we gave TRN# to Fortis Hospital,Bangalore and they generated HAP IDs for us. So don't know how they generated it??


My Bad...I was using wrong HAP ID..It says Completed.


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> Mithu sir
> I uploaded all my documents upfront.
> We have our medicals on 14oct.
> Medicals of my daughter and wife are cleared as soon as they uploaded but not mine.
> Please guide me as i am very confused.
> Is there something wrong


Hey buddy calm down.. Nothing is wrong.. Even I have high Blood pressure sometimes.. Yours is good enough.. Dont worry just have patience and wait..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## gt123

Hello, i have a question. I was requested by my CO to proceed with my medicals. When i went to the dr. He said my expired passport details were mentioned in the system and he wont be able to update any details until new passport details were mentioned. The problem is i received my visa summary the new passport details were mentioned. I already informed my agent abt the hold in medical process. They informed DIAC 09 oct. But i didnt get any reply yet. Will this delay more?


----------



## Colombo

Rikki15 said:


> Waiting is seriously killing...and also loosing interest on my routine work... i think we all are sailing on the same boat.. lets see


There is no point of waiting
Since I reading this I was thinking my application is under processing

But now I think this place isnt progressing
I think team 8 is not grant visa

They just veryfy info
Some where else hase to pick up our application and grant

Please add u r idea

Cheers
XXX


----------



## iamafreak

sagz said:


> Does the link for medicals disappearing imply that medicals are cleared?
> 
> My link disappeared within a day of medicals being uploaded, but for my baby it took abt 10 days.
> 
> I was wondering if it was a technical issue, although the status for health evidence says "received"...
> 
> Cheers
> Sagz


dont rely on the medical links. For me till last day it said 'required' and i have got visa as well.


----------



## amitso

Colombo said:


> There is no point of waiting
> Since I reading this I was thinking my application is under processing
> 
> But now I think this place isnt progressing
> I think team 8 is not grant visa
> 
> They just veryfy info
> Some where else hase to pick up our application and grant
> 
> Please add u r idea
> 
> Cheers
> XXX


One of our fellow thread member from Team 8 got grant 3 days back.


----------



## gsp2canberra

mithu93ku said:


> Dear bhanu30,
> 
> Good idea!


I know repercussion of this...
Can u please let me know details one is visible from the link?


----------



## gt123

I dont have the link. The dr told me that my old passport details r mentioned.


----------



## Rocky Balboa

Eid Mubarak fellows. Hope many August applicants get their grant soon.


----------



## sagz

iamafreak said:


> dont rely on the medical links. For me till last day it said 'required' and i have got visa as well.


Did the 'Organise medical checkup' link disappear in your case or was it active throughout? 

Also, does the application status in the login page change once you receive the grant?


----------



## aashu4uiit

***************** GOT MY GRANT TODAY ******************

Hi All , 

I got my golden email today. I am an Offshore candidate , please see my signatures for details. I frontloaded all documents upfront on the day of application except one so that when CO gets allocated I come to know , he asked for my 1 doc and grant came 2 days after that.


Cheers 
Aashish

SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13,SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS ACK:15-7-13 SS Granted :2-sep-2013 ; Visa Applied : 03-Sep-2013; (190) ; Query by Case Officer : 14-Oct-2014 GRANT : 16-OCT-2013


----------



## stevenmilton

mithu93ku said:


> Dear stevenmilton,
> 
> Have patience and hope You would get grant within october. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## kmann

aashu4uiit said:


> ***************** GOT MY GRANT TODAY ******************
> 
> Hi All ,
> 
> I got my golden email today. I am an Offshore candidate , please see my signatures for details. I frontloaded all documents upfront on the day of application except one so that when CO gets allocated I come to know , he asked for my 1 doc and grant came 2 days after that.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Aashish
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13,SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS ACK:15-7-13 SS Granted :2-sep-2013 ; Visa Applied : 03-Sep-2013; (190) ; Query by Case Officer : 14-Oct-2014 GRANT : 16-OCT-2013


Many cngratzzz Aashish.......:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Enjoy ur day............have fun :flypig::flypig:

Cheers,
Karan


----------



## coolbuddy2013

aashu4uiit said:


> ***************** GOT MY GRANT TODAY ******************
> 
> Hi All ,
> 
> I got my golden email today. I am an Offshore candidate , please see my signatures for details. I frontloaded all documents upfront on the day of application except one so that when CO gets allocated I come to know , he asked for my 1 doc and grant came 2 days after that.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Aashish
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13,SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS ACK:15-7-13 SS Granted :2-sep-2013 ; Visa Applied : 03-Sep-2013; (190) ; Query by Case Officer : 14-Oct-2014 GRANT : 16-OCT-2013


Congrats Aashish :flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## Dabz

aashu4uiit said:


> ***************** GOT MY GRANT TODAY ******************
> 
> Hi All ,
> 
> I got my golden email today. I am an Offshore candidate , please see my signatures for details. I frontloaded all documents upfront on the day of application except one so that when CO gets allocated I come to know , he asked for my 1 doc and grant came 2 days after that.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Aashish
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13,SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS ACK:15-7-13 SS Granted :2-sep-2013 ; Visa Applied : 03-Sep-2013; (190) ; Query by Case Officer : 14-Oct-2014 GRANT : 16-OCT-2013



Congrats Aashish !! savour the moment .. Cheers!!:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sman07

Birender said:


> Can you please share your timeline? and wa your ACS in old format?


I got my skills assessed last year. Not sure if it was old format or new.

Could you please provide more info.


Regards


----------



## sman07

sman07 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am an IT professional and have received the grant for subclass 189.
> 
> It would be really helpful if you provide your suggestions on below points :
> 
> 1. How is the current IT job scenario in Australia.
> 2. Which is the best city to move to for IT people.
> 3. Anyone from India also planning the same.
> 4. Homework to be done to secure a job (using LinkedIn, Seek etc).
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards



Please provide your views.

Thank you.


----------



## NSWPRASH

HI All,

Anyone got grant from the Team 34 Brisbane recently ?
My CO initials are 'BK'.

Pls update me.

Thanks,
NSWPrash


----------



## felix2020

aashu4uiit said:


> ***************** GOT MY GRANT TODAY ******************
> 
> Hi All ,
> 
> I got my golden email today. I am an Offshore candidate , please see my signatures for details. I frontloaded all documents upfront on the day of application except one so that when CO gets allocated I come to know , he asked for my 1 doc and grant came 2 days after that.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Aashish
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13,SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS ACK:15-7-13 SS Granted :2-sep-2013 ; Visa Applied : 03-Sep-2013; (190) ; Query by Case Officer : 14-Oct-2014 GRANT : 16-OCT-2013


Congratulation !! It's good to see September applicants are getting grants already.

Good Luck on your new future in Australia.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*god plz help*

congrats to all those who got their grant today why my CO is delaying so much its so depressing to wait for succha long tym . first my team slow (brisbane) and then my super ultra slow agent . even september applicants are started getting grants who are havimg only 60 points then why nt august applicants .:frusty::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## felix2020

bhanu30 said:


> Hi Mithu
> As I called DIBP this monday, I recall the operator saying why I don't check status online using my TRN and Password? can I check the status whether CO has been allocated or not? using that
> 
> As I have applied through agent I don't have these details in hand..
> 
> I don't have my PCC uploaded upfront yet though I have it already, rest everything is done and uploaded. I want CO to contact first and ask, as I dont want to live in ambiguity..


You can see only three status on your e-visa status page: Submitted, In progress and Finalized. Case officer information is not available.

Why don't you upload your PCC and you may get a direct grant? Do you really have to know when CO is allocated on your case?

You will have a CO by next week for sure.


----------



## felix2020

Sujay paidi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied my 190 visa on 3rd september 2013 and iam still waiting for CO, please can anybody help me that how long it may take
> 
> 
> Thank you


You should have a CO by now. If you front loaded everything, you may get a direct grant without CO communication. 

You may call DIBP and inquire about your application status.


----------



## felix2020

abby0910 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had front loaded all the docs except for PCC and Form 80. I forced my agent to upload those 2 docs, which he did yesterday. But now I see the status as "Required" for the 2 documents on e-visa site, for all the rest of the docs it is "Received"
> 
> Does anybody have idea why the status are different?


It's normal. When you upload something new, someone on DIBP site has to confirm and change the status. I am in similar situation, so no worries. 

If you see your uploaded documents in the attached documents section, you are good.


----------



## premchandjaladi

aashu4uiit said:


> ***************** GOT MY GRANT TODAY ******************
> 
> Hi All ,
> 
> I got my golden email today. I am an Offshore candidate , please see my signatures for details. I frontloaded all documents upfront on the day of application except one so that when CO gets allocated I come to know , he asked for my 1 doc and grant came 2 days after that.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Aashish
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13,SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS ACK:15-7-13 SS Granted :2-sep-2013 ; Visa Applied : 03-Sep-2013; (190) ; Query by Case Officer : 14-Oct-2014 GRANT : 16-OCT-2013


*Congrats Ashish* arty:arty::first:

Which team is your CO and their initials please


----------



## felix2020

sman07 said:


> I got my skills assessed last year. Not sure if it was old format or new.
> 
> Could you please provide more info.
> 
> 
> Regards


If you got it last year, it is the old format. If you give more details of your case, someone would be able to help you better.


----------



## felix2020

ambproject said:


> Great many September applicants are getting grants and me waiting for my medical call even Good God


Can you create a signature like everyone else in the forum ? I am sure Your grant is around the corner.


----------



## felix2020

WizzyWizz said:


> I see but my additional documents was uploaded beyond those dates. 26 sept for medicals, 4 Oct for PH PCC and 14 Oct for Form 80. Hopefully status will change after CO contacts me.
> 
> I know somebody who's eVisa status is still in-progress but she already received visa grant from CO. So, I guess sometimes some COs forgets to update eVisa page.


Don't take these e-visa status seriously. The system has some glitches. If your CO needs something, he will contact you through email or you may get a direct grant.


----------



## aashu4uiit

Adelide team 4 and CO was Me*** BEG****


----------



## adameve

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *adameve*,
> If you have TRN and password, you could see through e-visa page. Otherwise, you could ask your agent to update you the same .


thanks mithu.but i dnt havepassword.todayafter i informed my agent abt co allocation and pressurized him,he checked and find that a mail has been receivedfrom co on17 Sep,asking for all docs.he just skipped that time,found today.although i havegiven all l mydocs to him on 10 aug,he hasn't uploaded any till 17 sep.incidentally,i made him upload almost all my docs approx sep end,without knowing co allocation.today he has send by mail to co again all docs,i have checked.but after 30 days.so m little worried .pls need ur views......my all docs has been uploaded within28 days,but sent by mail with 2 days delay.


----------



## adameve

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *passion75*,
> You are going to get direct grant man as all documents are frontloaded. And your CO would not contact you unless anything required from his/her side. What do you see of the medical status? Is the link there or disappeared?
> 
> Good luck.


hi passion.do call diac tomorrow morning.i havedownloaded nymgo and credited rs. 500.its quite cheap.i called at approx 12 pm ist ,15 minutes waiting.theguy was very helpful.u can pm me for any details.


----------



## CaptainR

So the August and September threads have been merged and the 189 visa applicants have been removed from the jointspreadsheet, does anyone know where the updated 189 spreadsheet is now?


----------



## felix2020

adameve said:


> thanks mithu.but i dnt havepassword.todayafter i informed my agent abt co allocation and pressurized him,he checked and find that a mail has been receivedfrom co on17 Sep,asking for all docs.he just skipped that time,found today.although i havegiven all l mydocs to him on 10 aug,he hasn't uploaded any till 17 sep.incidentally,i made him upload almost all my docs approx sep end,without knowing co allocation.today he has send by mail to co again all docs,i have checked.but after 30 days.so m little worried .pls need ur views......my all docs has been uploaded within28 days,but sent by mail with 2 days delay.


You hired a agent to make the process quicker and easier. You paid for it. 

Is he MARA registered ?


----------



## felix2020

CaptainR said:


> So the August and September threads have been merged and the 189 visa applicants have been removed from the jointspreadsheet, does anyone know where the updated 189 spreadsheet is now?


Try my signature. I am not sure whether we are referring to the same spreadsheet or not.


----------



## adameve

i would strongly suggest andrequest every newapplicant not to go through agent.if uhavealready ,donttrust blindly.keep following every thing urself.my sincere thanks to all seniors:mithu,icriding,firetoy, and all.u r doing great job.and pls do pray for my grant and everyone...


----------



## Colombo

amitso said:


> One of our fellow thread member from Team 8 got grant 3 days back.


really...

who is he

was he granted from team 8

anyways congrats to that lucky guy

XXX


----------



## mithu93ku

sylvia_australia said:


> Mithu sir
> I uploaded all my documents upfront.
> We have our medicals on 14oct.
> Medicals of my daughter and wife are cleared as soon as they uploaded but not mine.
> Please guide me as i am very confused.
> Is there something wrong


Wait for the clearance of your medical. If you see my status, Medicals are auto referred and auto cleared . So just wait mate. :drum::drum:


----------



## CaptainR

felix2020 said:


> Try my signature. I am not sure whether we are referring to the same spreadsheet or not.


Great, that's the updated one. Thanks. Superb job whoever is updating and managing these spreadsheets.


----------



## Rikki15

From the received documents, my CO is from Team 8. Now what is wrong with that team, no idea... i wish they pickup the speed...


----------



## adameve

felix2020 said:


> You hired a agent to make the process quicker and easier. You paid for it.
> 
> Is he MARA registered ?


no he is not.most agents in non metro are not.and i cometo know abt mara only after istarted in this forum. i can only pray now.and will pray for everyone.


----------



## mithu93ku

adameve said:


> thanks mithu.but i dnt havepassword.todayafter i informed my agent abt co allocation and pressurized him,he checked and find that a mail has been receivedfrom co on17 Sep,asking for all docs.he just skipped that time,found today.although i havegiven all l mydocs to him on 10 aug,he hasn't uploaded any till 17 sep.incidentally,i made him upload almost all my docs approx sep end,without knowing co allocation.today he has send by mail to co again all docs,i have checked.but after 30 days.so m little worried .pls need ur views......my all docs has been uploaded within28 days,but sent by mail with 2 days delay.


Do not worry! E-visa page is the evidence of your submission. :drum::drum:


----------



## mithu93ku

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> congrats to all those who got their grant today why my CO is delaying so much its so depressing to wait for succha long tym . first my team slow (brisbane) and then my super ultra slow agent . even september applicants are started getting grants who are havimg only 60 points then why nt august applicants .:frusty::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


Calm down *ANKITAKHARBANDA.* Calm down! You will get your grant soon! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## adameve

mithu93ku said:


> Do not worry! E-visa page is the evidence of your submission. :drum::drum:


thanks bro.i actually owe a lot to u and this forum.thanks for ur motivation.


----------



## mithu93ku

aashu4uiit said:


> ***************** GOT MY GRANT TODAY ******************
> 
> Hi All ,
> 
> I got my golden email today. I am an Offshore candidate , please see my signatures for details. I frontloaded all documents upfront on the day of application except one so that when CO gets allocated I come to know , he asked for my 1 doc and grant came 2 days after that.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Aashish
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13,SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS ACK:15-7-13 SS Granted :2-sep-2013 ; Visa Applied : 03-Sep-2013; (190) ; Query by Case Officer : 14-Oct-2014 GRANT : 16-OCT-2013


Congrats *Aashish *( aashu4uiit)


----------



## felix2020

CaptainR said:


> Great, that's the updated one. Thanks. Superb job whoever is updating and managing these spreadsheets.


All credit belongs to Firetoy.


----------



## Sujith singh

Seriously it is making me too upset, because there are still august applicants including me, how come September applicants have started getting grants?


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *Aashish *( aashu4uiit)


Hi Mithu,

Do you think I can expect a CO next week? I am closing in toward 5 weeks allocation time.


----------



## mithu93ku

bhanu30 said:


> Hi Mithu
> As I called DIBP this monday, I recall the operator saying why I don't check status online using my TRN and Password? can I check the status whether CO has been allocated or not? using that
> 
> As I have applied through agent I don't have these details in hand..
> 
> I don't have my PCC uploaded upfront yet though I have it already, rest everything is done and uploaded. I want CO to contact first and ask, as I dont want to live in ambiguity..


If CO already allocated to you, s/he must sent a mail to your agent and indicated requirements of PCC as "requested" in e-visa page. :drum::drum:


----------



## Sujith singh

But ankita, which team is u r case officer from?


----------



## mithu93ku

passion75 said:


> Mithu, Its so sweet to read your 'direct grant'. Thanks for being so +ve. Medical status updated on 28/8/13 as 'No further medical examinations required as per......for this subclass',no link only this msg is displayed for me and for my spouse as well once after we completed Medicals.
> Still I'm confused as there is no clue for CO... shall I wait for a week more and then call DIBP to ask for update on CO allocation..


Wait for a week! :drum::drum:


----------



## Colombo

Rikki15 said:


> From the received documents, my CO is from Team 8. Now what is wrong with that team, no idea... i wish they pickup the speed...


I wish the same......

Cheers

XXX


----------



## vikasmart

I have similar problem. Pls suggest how to check status of 190 visa application which I have filed on 30 sep. Medical , pcc all uploaded by 10 oct. I only have TRN no. My agent did application work. Except TRN I don't hve other details like login , password etc. How to check status regularly.


----------



## vikasmart

What can be the expected time to get grant after 190 visa filing date. Because I want to travel earliest. ..


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> Hi Mithu,
> 
> Do you think I can expect a CO next week? I am closing in toward 5 weeks allocation time.


Hope so. Even I would not wonder if you get within this friday! :drum::drum:


----------



## maximus_xps

Rikki15 said:


> From the received documents, my CO is from Team 8. Now what is wrong with that team, no idea... i wish they pickup the speed...


My CO is also Viviane. Haven't heard anything from her.


----------



## vikasmart

Do they easily grant or still any more chances of hurdles in visa process. Can I start my home work to proceed to canberra in expectation of visa? Even I m planning to leave existing job in mumbai for that. Is it ok or advisable? ? Pls suggest.


----------



## mithu93ku

vikasmart said:


> What can be the expected time to get grant after 190 visa filing date. Because I want to travel earliest. ..


For checking regular status you need TRN and Password.
190's time frame is 6 months as per DIBP; usually you can expect it within 80 days or less if all docs are frontloaded.


----------



## srikar

vikasmart said:


> Do they easily grant or still any more chances of hurdles in visa process. Can I start my home work to proceed to canberra in expectation of visa? Even I m planning to leave existing job in mumbai for that. Is it ok or advisable? ? Pls suggest.


Please do not take any actions till you get your grant.


----------



## maximus_xps

maximus_xps said:


> My CO is also Viviane. Haven't heard anything from her.


Updated my signature.


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Hello guys,

Should a secondary applicant also provide form 80? 
Can someone who has applied with the spouse confirm?

In our case the primary applicant form 80 is submitted but was wondering if the secondary applicant should also provide.

Pls confirm

Regards
Rupa


----------



## mithu93ku

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Should a secondary applicant also provide form 80?
> Can someone who has applied with the spouse confirm?
> 
> In our case the primary applicant form 80 is submitted but was wondering if the secondary applicant should also provide.
> 
> Pls confirm
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


Hello *Rupa Pankaj*,
It is advisable to submit Form 80 for all 18yrs+. :drum::drum:
Hope you would get answer for your query.


----------



## CaptainR

We have uploaded form 80 for both my wife and I.


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Hope so. Even I would not wonder if you get within this friday! :drum::drum:


I wish your prediction comes true.


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> What can be the expected time to get grant after 190 visa filing date. Because I want to travel earliest. ..


It depends on luck and the complexity of the case. Time frame is between 30-180 days.


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Thanks a lot Mithu93

I shall upload the form 80 asap 

regards
Rupa




mithu93ku said:


> Hello *Rupa Pankaj*,
> It is advisable to submit Form 80 for all 18yrs+. :drum::drum:
> Hope you would get answer for your query.


----------



## felix2020

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Thanks a lot Mithu93
> 
> I shall upload the form 80 asap
> 
> regards
> Rupa


Sometimes they also require 1221 for dependants. I would say form 80 for primary and 1221 for dependants, although form 80 and form 1221 are quite similar. 

What do you think, MIthu ?


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Hi Felix2020

We have uploaded form 80 and 1221 for the primary applicant.

now do u say we should do both 80 and 1221 for secondary applicant?

regards



felix2020 said:


> Sometimes they also require 1221 for dependants. I would say form 80 for primary and 1221 for dependants, although form 80 and form 1221 are quite similar.
> 
> What do you think, MIthu ?


----------



## felix2020

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi Felix2020
> 
> We have uploaded form 80 and 1221 for the primary applicant.
> 
> now do u say we should do both 80 and 1221 for secondary applicant?
> 
> regards


Well, neither of these forms are mandatory. Although I didn't have any dependants and therefore I lack experience on this issue, I think that if you provide form 80 for all applicants, it should be sufficient. Form 80 and Form 1221 is similar.

You can keep the form 1221 ready, and you can upload if it is requested. 

Hope it answers your query.


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> Sometimes they also require 1221 for dependants. I would say form 80 for primary and 1221 for dependants, although form 80 and form 1221 are quite similar.
> 
> What do you think, MIthu ?


If you fill Form 80 for both, then form 1221 is not required. :drum:


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> If you fill Form 80 for both, then form 1221 is not required. :drum:


That's what I thought. Both forms are similar and moreover, form 80 has more information than form 1221.


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Thanks a lot.. will fill both and upload 80 right away



felix2020 said:


> Well, neither of these forms are mandatory. Although I didn't have any dependants and therefore I lack experience on this issue, I think that if you provide form 80 for all applicants, it should be sufficient. Form 80 and Form 1221 is similar.
> 
> You can keep the form 1221 ready, and you can upload if it is requested.
> 
> Hope it answers your query.


----------



## Rikki15

Now i think there is a pattern. The same CO has requested for additional docs( in my case it was extra evidences on overseas experience), and kept asking for extra evidences. after sending all the documents, till date nothing from CO.


----------



## JasminaCv

I think you are making terrible mistake with no uploading all of your documents, including PCC or waiting to do yours medicals. In my opinion, even when CO is allocated to your case, he/she will process the cases with completed documentation first, rather than those one which are not completed in the moment. I think that those ones are being left for later.... Your agents are wrong , i don't understand why is the need for waiting.... It's just my opinion.... Take care and all the best with your visa process....


----------



## yamahaneo

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi Felix2020
> 
> We have uploaded form 80 and 1221 for the primary applicant.
> 
> now do u say we should do both 80 and 1221 for secondary applicant?
> 
> regards


why would you fill form 1221 if it hasnt been asked.

form 1221 is only asked when the randomly choose you for asio security checks. why unnecessarily delay your process. ??


----------



## Workurwayout

Hi thior,

We both have same CO and applied on same date for NSW. 

Cheers..


----------



## premchandjaladi

vikasmart said:


> Do they easily grant or still any more chances of hurdles in visa process. Can I start my home work to proceed to canberra in expectation of visa? Even I m planning to leave existing job in mumbai for that. Is it ok or advisable? ? Pls suggest.


Please don't leave what u have now wait until u get that grant. You will have ample time to plan after u get ur PR. So please be patient and not to hurry.

By the way can u add ur signature


----------



## vikasmart

Thanks, Mithu, Srikar & Felix for your valuable inputs & suggestions.


----------



## vikasmart

Thanks prem too...


----------



## vikasmart

I agree with u all, but generally I have seen delays in certain cases but never ever come across anyone whose 190 visas are rejected. .. all friends of expat have received positives till now. So I thought it is safe to take future step on positive hopes. ...have anyone has seen negatives. If yes then on what ground? Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

vikasmart said:


> I agree with u all, but generally I have seen delays in certain cases but never ever come across anyone whose 190 visas are rejected. .. all friends of expat have received positives till now. So I thought it is safe to take future step on positive hopes. ...have anyone has seen negatives. If yes then on what ground? Thanks


In this stage think positive only and make your action plan!


----------



## premchandjaladi

vikasmart said:


> I agree with u all, but generally I have seen delays in certain cases but never ever come across anyone whose 190 visas are rejected. .. all friends of expat have received positives till now. So I thought it is safe to take future step on positive hopes. ...have anyone has seen negatives. If yes then on what ground? Thanks


Negatives like after u book ur tickets and you if you don't get ur grant by departure date. 
You feel soooooooo tensed unable to do anything 

One more case if u quit job and start planning for OZ travel that level frustration will be high waiting for grant without job.

The time frame is not guaranteed there are people who waited 2 years to get PR so it's uptown u now
If u want to experience the most disgusting frustration in your life u can try this.
Or else please be patient don't get your excitement power you.

I also request you to add ur signature


----------



## WizzyWizz

felix2020 said:


> Hi Mithu,
> 
> Do you think I can expect a CO next week? I am closing in toward 5 weeks allocation time.


I think there's a delay with CO allocation as observed in the spreadsheet on your signature. Today i'm crossing the 5th week and i'm trying to manage my expectations considering a lot of people before me haven't receive any contact from CO.

Unless you frontloaded everything there's a chance for direct grant. Which in my case not possible because Singapore PCC cannot be frontloaded.


----------



## felix2020

WizzyWizz said:


> I think there's a delay with CO allocation as observed in the spreadsheet on your signature. Today i'm crossing the 5th week and i'm trying to manage my expectations considering a lot of people before me haven't receive any contact from CO.
> 
> Unless you frontloaded everything there's a chance for direct grant. Which in my case not possible because Singapore PCC cannot be frontloaded.


I think you will have a CO by next week. The wait is longer before CO assignment, but after you receive CO communication, everything moves faster.


----------



## vikasmart

Dear prem , how to add signature?


----------



## felix2020

yamahaneo said:


> why would you fill form 1221 if it hasnt been asked.
> 
> form 1221 is only asked when the randomly choose you for asio security checks. why unnecessarily delay your process. ??


We are only talking about filling, not submitting.

Security checks can be done even without form 1221. Form 80 has more sensitive information than form 1221.


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> Dear prem , how to add signature?


Scroll up to the top of this page, select Quick Links, and then select edit signature from the sub menu.


----------



## Apple4s

felix2020 said:


> Scroll up to the top of this page, select Quick Links, and then select edit signature from the sub menu.


Hi ..

I have applied for 190 on 19th September ..waiting for CO ...

Hope to get a CO allocated by end of next week.


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> Hi ..
> 
> I have applied for 190 on 19th September ..waiting for CO ...
> 
> Hope to get a CO allocated by end of next week.


We applied around the same time. I can see you are onshore. Are you a recent graduate from an Australian University?


----------



## akshay1229

yamahaneo said:


> why would you fill form 1221 if it hasnt been asked.
> 
> form 1221 is only asked when the randomly choose you for asio security checks. why unnecessarily delay your process. ??


That's a myth that form 1221 is relavent to security checks. It does not contain any secure info that may lead to security concerns. Instead form 80 is quite typical.

Normally, if one is pending for character assessment, CO asks for PCC, form 80 and form 1221 together..

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## bhanu.it2002

Hello frens,

Got our grant today.. Very excited and indeed got in just one day after submitting missing doc to CO. My CO is from brisbane GSM team 33 

I wish all the very best for every one waiting for grants .


----------



## felix2020

bhanu.it2002 said:


> Hello frens,
> 
> Got our grant today.. Very excited and indeed got in just one day after submitting missing doc to CO. My CO is from brisbane GSM team 33
> 
> I wish all the very best for every one waiting for grants .


Congratulation on your grant !!

What was that lucky missing document ?

You are within 8 weeks timeframe. Very impressive..


----------



## AM

Congrats and happy for u bhanu


----------



## bhanu.it2002

The document was a certificate from UNI certifying about the Medium of Instruction in graduattion for my wife. Indeed this missing doc helped us to know about CO allocation. 




felix2020 said:


> Congratulation on your grant !!
> 
> What was that lucky missing document ?
> 
> You are within 8 weeks timeframe. Very impressive..


----------



## felix2020

bhanu.it2002 said:


> The document was a certificate from UNI certifying about the Medium of Instruction in graduattion for my wife. Indeed this missing doc helped us to know about CO allocation.


Very good strategy. 

Congratulation to you and your family

See you very soon in Australia.​


----------



## praveenfire

bhanu.it2002 said:


> Hello frens,
> 
> Got our grant today.. Very excited and indeed got in just one day after submitting missing doc to CO. My CO is from brisbane GSM team 33
> 
> I wish all the very best for every one waiting for grants .


Congratulations Bhanu...!!!


----------



## srikar

bhanu.it2002 said:


> Hello frens,
> 
> Got our grant today.. Very excited and indeed got in just one day after submitting missing doc to CO. My CO is from brisbane GSM team 33
> 
> I wish all the very best for every one waiting for grants .


Congrats Bhanu,All the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## himalipatra

bhanu.it2002 said:


> Hello frens,
> 
> Got our grant today.. Very excited and indeed got in just one day after submitting missing doc to CO. My CO is from brisbane GSM team 33
> 
> I wish all the very best for every one waiting for grants .


Congrats bhanu.it2002!!! Party all day long :whoo:


----------



## himalipatra

bhanu.it2002 said:


> Hello frens,
> 
> Got our grant today.. Very excited and indeed got in just one day after submitting missing doc to CO. My CO is from brisbane GSM team 33
> 
> I wish all the very best for every one waiting for grants .


Please update your timeline  Thanks


----------



## sylvia_australia

Medicals are cleared for me and my fily as status shows no health examinations are required based on information provided.


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Medicals are cleared for me and my fily as status shows no health examinations are required based on information provided.


Congratulation !!​


----------



## ram2013

Hi peeps,

Any updates from T8 CO?

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*any grants today*

guys update asap if anyone got grant today


----------



## manubadboy

aashu4uiit said:


> ***************** GOT MY GRANT TODAY ******************
> 
> Hi All ,
> 
> I got my golden email today. I am an Offshore candidate , please see my signatures for details. I frontloaded all documents upfront on the day of application except one so that when CO gets allocated I come to know , he asked for my 1 doc and grant came 2 days after that.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Aashish
> 
> SOFTWARE ENGINEER (261313), IELTS : L=7.5 R=7 W=6.5 S=6.5 ALL=7 ACS Applied: 17-04-13, ACS Approved: 11-07-13,SS Applied: 12-7-13, SS ACK:15-7-13 SS Granted :2-sep-2013 ; Visa Applied : 03-Sep-2013; (190) ; Query by Case Officer : 14-Oct-2014 GRANT : 16-OCT-2013


Congrats aashu.. All the best mate.. Have fun!!


----------



## zippy24

Congrats aashu.. 

Enjoy your day mate...


----------



## zippy24

Guys,

I Just call DIAC and got to know that medicals got cleared for myself and wife yesterday!!!

What next:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*imp*

HI , 
zippy 24 , 
mithesh , 
kdth kumar , 
tihor ,
\starwars, rizwan , 
solarik , mohkam . 
have anyone got grant till now ,


----------



## zippy24

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> HI ,
> zippy 24 ,
> mithesh ,
> kdth kumar ,
> tihor ,
> \starwars, rizwan ,
> solarik , mohkam .
> have anyone got grant till now ,


I am waiting!!!


----------



## starwars123

Waiting still  pray for me na 



ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> HI ,
> zippy 24 ,
> mithesh ,
> kdth kumar ,
> tihor ,
> \starwars, rizwan ,
> solarik , mohkam .
> have anyone got grant till now ,


----------



## Apple4s

All the best mate


----------



## Apple4s

Hi All..

I have done my medicals on 24th sep 2013 & havent got any report via post..is it normal ..coz my friends whom have done during june have got theirs ..

My case officer is nt allcoated yet ..hence cant confirm on the status too ..

Please advice 

Thanks


----------



## manubadboy

So, finally I called DIBP as 5 weeks time was over.. No CO allocated 
They said you can wait till the next week and you should have a CO assigned.. So another week of waiting now


----------



## solarik

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> HI ,
> zippy 24 ,
> mithesh ,
> kdth kumar ,
> tihor ,
> \starwars, rizwan ,
> solarik , mohkam .
> have anyone got grant till now ,


Still waiting, no reply from co


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> So, finally I called DIBP as 5 weeks time was over.. No CO allocated
> They said you can wait till the next week and you should have a CO assigned.. So another week of waiting now


so, i guess same with me.  my friend who lodged visa 189 called also today but for her there was a team mentioned but no contact from CO yet. So, when you called they didn't mention any team? as in totally none?


----------



## manubadboy

WizzyWizz said:


> so, i guess same with me.  my friend who lodged visa 189 called also today but for her there was a team mentioned but no contact from CO yet. So, when you called they didn't mention any team? as in totally none?


Absolutely nothing.. As I have an agent he told me that all the correspondence would be through her and as of now there is no CO assigned to you but you should check within the course of next week and you should have a CO assigned to you.. 
I also checked about the status of my medicals and he said for your application there is no health requirement determined as of now and it will be only after a CO is allocated that you will know about the medical status..:violin::violin:


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> Absolutely nothing.. As I have an agent he told me that all the correspondence would be through her and as of now there is no CO assigned to you but you should check within the course of next week and you should have a CO assigned to you..
> I also checked about the status of my medicals and he said for your application there is no health requirement determined as of now and it will be only after a CO is allocated that you will know about the medical status..:violin::violin:


 I see. so, I guess we have to wait til next week. Hopefully our dear CO will contact us. Thank you for sharing the information. All the best and keep me posted. ^_^


----------



## manubadboy

WizzyWizz said:


> I see. so, I guess we have to wait til next week. Hopefully our dear CO will contact us. Thank you for sharing the information. All the best and keep me posted. ^_^


Sure thing mate.. And now I can discard the possibility that the received status of all the documents on evisa page was anything.. :ballchain::ballchain:


----------



## amitso

ram2013 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Any updates from T8 CO?
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


No Ram,

Nothing is happening from Team 8. I am still waiting for the response from CO.

Shall I call them again?

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> Absolutely nothing.. As I have an agent he told me that all the correspondence would be through her and as of now there is no CO assigned to you but you should check within the course of next week and you should have a CO assigned to you..
> I also checked about the status of my medicals and he said for your application there is no health requirement determined as of now and it will be only after a CO is allocated that you will know about the medical status..:violin::violin:


Don't worry my dear friend Manu.... I completed my 6th week today.... Still waiting waiting and waiting...eep:eep:

I will call DIBP on Monday if I don't get a CO by tomorrow.... 

Surely you will get a direct grant Manu.....:fingerscrossed:

Keep in touch dear friend...


----------



## amitso

Colombo said:


> really...
> 
> who is he
> 
> was he granted from team 8
> 
> anyways congrats to that lucky guy
> 
> XXX


His name is shift_move.


----------



## bhanu.it2002

Yes man, its party time and for us Diwali celebrations started little Early 



himalipatra said:


> Congrats bhanu.it2002!!! Party all day long :whoo:


----------



## ram2013

amitso said:


> No Ram, Nothing is happening from Team 8. I am still waiting for the response from CO. Shall I call them again? Thanks, Amit


Ok, let's wait. Yes u can call. Do u have CO direct number? Calling DIBP is waste as they will give standard ans as : it is still under process n within our timeline.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Birender

bhanu.it2002 said:


> Yes man, its party time and for us Diwali celebrations started little Early


hey congratulations man 

You claimed all the work ex or the work ex after the deemed date in ACS letter?


----------



## bhanu.it2002

CODE: 261313

ACS +ve - 19-JULY-2013 
IELTS - 7 Overall
EOI Submitted - 23-JULY -2013 (65 points) 
Invite - 05-AUG-2013
189 Lodged - 16-AUG-2013
Medicals - 29-AUG-2013
PCC - 18-SEP-2013

CO : 14-OCT-2013
Docs Submitted : 15-OCT-2013
Grant : 17-OCT-2013


----------



## Gurpreethm

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> HI ,
> zippy 24 ,
> mithesh ,
> kdth kumar ,
> tihor ,
> \starwars, rizwan ,
> solarik , mohkam .
> have anyone got grant till now ,


Best of luck to all the applicants

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Birender

bhanu.it2002 said:


> CODE: 261313
> 
> ACS +ve - 19-JULY-2013
> IELTS - 7 Overall
> EOI Submitted - 23-JULY -2013 (65 points)
> Invite - 05-AUG-2013
> 189 Lodged - 16-AUG-2013
> Medicals - 29-AUG-2013
> PCC - 18-SEP-2013
> 
> CO : 14-OCT-2013
> Docs Submitted : 15-OCT-2013
> Grant : 17-OCT-2013


You claimed the work ex before the deemed date in ACS as well?

Which team were you with?


----------



## bhanu.it2002

Hello Birender,

I claimed only the experience after deemed date in ACS Letter. 
I have a total experience of 8 years in Software, but ACS deducted 2 years and hence I have to claim only 6 years experience. I hadn't much issue as I could still manage 65 points overall!



Birender said:


> hey congratulations man
> 
> You claimed all the work ex or the work ex after the deemed date in ACS letter?


----------



## Birender

bhanu.it2002 said:


> Hello Birender,
> 
> I claimed only the experience after deemed date in ACS Letter.
> I have a total experience of 8 years in Software, but ACS deducted 2 years and hence I have to claim only 6 years experience. I hadn't much issue as I could still manage 65 points overall!


which team you were with?


----------



## amitso

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> HI ,
> zippy 24 ,
> mithesh ,
> kdth kumar ,
> tihor ,
> \starwars, rizwan ,
> solarik , mohkam .
> have anyone got grant till now ,


Hi Ankita,

Few of us, applied in July still waiting for Grant, most of them are from Team 8 Adelaide.


----------



## Dabz

Guys,

Called up DIAC today and they said CO has been allocated today , but i forgot to take the CO details . Upon calling again , they asked why do i need the CO details and the call dropped ....


----------



## bhanu.it2002

I was assigned Brisbane GSM Team 33, CO Initials NV.



Birender said:


> which team you were with?


----------



## amitso

Today applicant for 189 received grant from Team 33

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-189-190-visa-applicants-198.html#post2074889


----------



## shift_move

maximus_xps said:


> My CO is also Viviane. Haven't heard anything from her.


No CO names please!


----------



## AM

Shift
what is your CO name?


----------



## sagz

bhanu.it2002 said:


> Hello frens,
> 
> Got our grant today.. Very excited and indeed got in just one day after submitting missing doc to CO. My CO is from brisbane GSM team 33
> 
> I wish all the very best for every one waiting for grants .


Congratulations!

Cheers
Sagz


----------



## manubadboy

bhanu.it2002 said:


> Hello frens,
> 
> Got our grant today.. Very excited and indeed got in just one day after submitting missing doc to CO. My CO is from brisbane GSM team 33
> 
> I wish all the very best for every one waiting for grants .


Congratulations buddy.. All the very best.. :welcome::fish2:


----------



## Varun1

Hello friends,

I have lodged my application on 21st Aug, 2013 with assessment letter issued in 2008 for electronic engineer i.e. with ASCO codes.

I had asked Engineers Australia for the validity of that assessment letter and they replied that the letter is valid for indefinite period.

Please show me some light with your valuable experience and knowledge that whether this letter issued in 2008 with ASCO codes can create any problem for me?


----------



## Varun1

felix2020 said:


> If you got it last year, it is the old format. If you give more details of your case, someone would be able to help you better.


Hi felix, can u please help as you are online?

Seniors please guide....


----------



## felix2020

Varun1 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 21st Aug, 2013 with assessment letter issued in 2008 for electronic engineer i.e. with ASCO codes.
> 
> I had asked Engineers Australia for the validity of that assessment letter and they replied that the letter is valid for indefinite period.
> 
> Please show me some light with your valuable experience and knowledge that whether this letter issued in 2008 with ASCO codes can create any problem for me?


If it is valid for indefinite period of time, I don't see any problem. Does the letter mention that this assessment is valid for indefinite period of time? We did ACS and the ACS assessment is valid for only two years from the date of issue. DIBP accepts ASCO in the condition that there is a correlation to ANZSCO for that particular code.


----------



## ashish0401

*Got My GRANT*

Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

*Got My GRANT*

Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## felix2020

Varun1 said:


> Hi felix, can u please help as you are online?
> 
> Seniors please guide....


If you got assessed as 2125-13 and you applied under 233411, you are good.


----------



## crosswind

allocated to case officer JL Team 33 brisbane,
asking for new medical...
Although everytime i need to do a health undertaking due to unclear xray ... Any idea how long my medical to be cleared?


----------



## dchiniwal

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
> I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
> I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
> Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Congratulations Ashish. Good luck with the job hunt


----------



## Birender

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
> I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
> I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
> Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


hey congratulations 

please share your occupation?

Which team you were with? and CO?

any deductions?


----------



## crosswind

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
> I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
> I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
> Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Congrats ASHISH!!!!! All the best!:rofl:


----------



## felix2020

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
> I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
> I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
> Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Congratulation Asish !!

See you in Australia soon !​


----------



## srikar

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
> I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
> I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
> Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Congrats Ashish,All the best for your new future!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashish0401

Birender said:


> hey congratulations
> 
> please share your occupation?
> 
> Which team you were with? and CO?


Hey Bro,

I applied under "Software Engineer"
Assigned to Brisbane team 33 ( awesome team ).
CO name is Neha Vishwa.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## srikar

crosswind said:


> allocated to case officer JL Team 33 brisbane,
> asking for new medical...
> Although everytime i need to do a health undertaking due to unclear xray ... Any idea how long my medical to be cleared?


It may take up to a week max,as per the cases I have seen,for your meds to be cleared if there is no problem.

All the best!


----------



## praveenfire

Congratulation Ashish... 

All the best for your new life in Oz...




ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
> I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
> I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
> Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


----------



## Birender

ashish0401 said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> I applied under "Software Engineer"
> Assigned to Brisbane team 33 ( awesome team ).
> CO name is Neha Vishwa.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


awesome 

any deductions made? you had old ACS?


----------



## ashish0401

Thank you everyone.
You all are AWESOME people here.
I will never leave this forum. Just buzz me I will always be around.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

Birender said:


> awesome
> 
> any deductions made? you had old ACS?


No deductions whatsoever.
pretty straight forward journey. Yes My ACS result came on Nov 12.


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## yamahaneo

akshay1229 said:


> That's a myth that form 1221 is relavent to security checks. It does not contain any secure info that may lead to security concerns. Instead form 80 is quite typical.
> 
> Normally, if one is pending for character assessment, CO asks for PCC, form 80 and form 1221 together..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD


I dont think so..

I do know there aint any info on form 1221 but its not generally asked.

I was only asked form 80 and my overseas pcc...


----------



## yamahaneo

praveenfire said:


> Congratulation Ashish...
> 
> All the best for your new life in Oz...


hi praveen.. i do remember asking advice on the instrumentation thread when i started by Process.

how are things with you.. what stage are you in ??


----------



## sagz

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
> I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
> I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
> Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Superb!
Congratulations


----------



## P1234

Hi Friend what is last date to enter Australia.... I am also granted visa on 14-10-2013 and I need to go before 20-2-2014. 



ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
> I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
> I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
> Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


----------



## akshay1229

P1234 said:


> Hi Friend what is last date to enter Australia.... I am also granted visa on 14-10-2013 and I need to go before 20-2-2014.


U must make your first entry by 20th Feb to validate ur PR.. then u can come back..

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## lachuupriya

Hi All,

I would like to make my first entry by Next year on May for one week.
I intend to move completely only by Jun 2015.

Do I need to enter only through WA (190ss for WA) or can I enter any of the other states??

Please let me know


----------



## praveenfire

yamahaneo said:


> hi praveen.. i do remember asking advice on the instrumentation thread when i started by Process.
> 
> how are things with you.. what stage are you in ??


Hi Yamahaneo...

Glad to know that you remember me.  I am good.

How are you..? Congrats on getting the VISA. When are you planing to move?

I have lodged my Visa and its almost 2 months now. CO not yet allocated.

Hoping to get my grant soon.

Cheers
PK


----------



## zippy24

ashish0401 said:


> Thank you everyone.
> You all are AWESOME people here.
> I will never leave this forum. Just buzz me I will always be around.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Congrats Ashish!! Your CO belongs to which team..


----------



## akshay1229

Dabz said:


> Guys,
> 
> Called up DIAC today and they said CO has been allocated today , but i forgot to take the CO details . Upon calling again , they asked why do i need the CO details and the call dropped ....


Don't call DIBP (DIAC) frequently, they keep record of your call history.
So avoid to call if possible...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## akshay1229

lachuupriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to make my first entry by Next year on May for one week.
> I intend to move completely only by Jun 2015.
> 
> Do I need to enter only through WA (190ss for WA) or can I enter any of the other states??
> 
> Please let me know


I don't have much idea 

But as far as I know, u must have to enter in WA.

Wats ur first entry date?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## Dabz

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
> I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
> I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
> Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Awsome Buddy .... !!! Many Congrats!!


----------



## srikar

lachuupriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to make my first entry by Next year on May for one week.
> I intend to move completely only by Jun 2015.
> 
> Do I need to enter only through WA (190ss for WA) or can I enter any of the other states??
> 
> Please let me know


For first entry ,You can land anywhere.


----------



## akshay1229

srikar said:


> For first entry ,You can land anywhere.


In the case of 190 SS also????

Sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## ashish0401

zippy24 said:


> Congrats Ashish!! Your CO belongs to which team..


Team 33 brisbane


----------



## Dabz

I called up DIAC today and found out that the CO has been assigned today , but forgot to ask which team though . Upon calling back the operator asked why i needed the CO details and the connection broke due to poor network ...


----------



## ashish0401

Dabz said:


> Awsome Buddy .... !!! Many Congrats!!


Thanks bro,


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

P1234 said:


> Hi Friend what is last date to enter Australia.... I am also granted visa on 14-10-2013 and I need to go before 20-2-2014.


Thanks buddy.
Mine is Aug 26th 2014


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

akshay1229 said:


> in the case of 190 ss also????
> 
> Sent from my htc desire hd


yes


----------



## sandhuaman

VISA GRANTED ….HURRAH………..

[_COLOR="darkred"]Well …it was a normal day for me I was not expecting anything …it was 7.30 in the morning and i was doing my exercise and was constantly thinking what could it be why my case officer told that she would be in touch with me on 18th of October….a grant or some documents?…..suddenly my phone rang ..it was my brother …he told me that my visa application has been approved.. that turned me speechless ..for a few seconds….

I was overwhelmed with joy…and within a second there were tears rolling under my eyes…..after a few minutes I hold myself back and express my gratitude to my brother for his endeavours and guidance throughout this jouney….believe me guys this was not easy….but I am glad that finally I could experience the amazing feeling of accomplishment....Unbelievable…I am really thankful to all of you for your love ,support and guidance …Special thanks to Mithu, Firetoy, and Shyam thanks buddies for answering my posts …..wish u all get ur much awaited G letters very soon…and last but not the least … over the moon…and thanks to DIVINITY[/COLOR]

_


:violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

sandhuaman said:


> visa granted ….hurrah………..
> 
> well …it was a normal day for me i was not expecting anything …it was 7.30 in the morning and i was doing my exercise and was constantly thinking what could it be why my case officer told that she would be in touch with me on 18th of october….a grant or some documents?…..suddenly my phone rang ..it was my brother …he told me that my visa application has been approved.. That turned me speechless ..for a few seconds….
> 
> I was overwhelmed with joy…and within a second there were tears rolling under my eyes…..after a few minutes i hold myself back and express my gratitude to my brother for his endeavours and guidance throughout this jouney….believe me guys this was not easy….but i am glad that finally i could experience the amazing feeling of accomplishment....unbelievable…i am really thankful to all of you for your love ,support and guidance …special thanks to mithu, firetoy, and shyam thanks buddies for answering my posts …..wish u all get ur much awaited g letters very soon…and last but not the least … over the moon…and thanks to divinity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin:



congrats sr , all r lucky ppl who r getting grants . Till nw i havent get any correspondence frm my agent or co . I m so very tensed. ADELAIDE TEAMS ARE VERY FAST AS COMPARED TO BRISBANE TEAM


----------



## lachuupriya

srikar said:


> For first entry ,You can land anywhere.


Thanks Srikar


----------



## lachuupriya

akshay1229 said:


> I don't have much idea
> 
> But as far as I know, u must have to enter in WA.
> 
> Wats ur first entry date?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD


5th August 2014


----------



## manubadboy

sandhuaman said:


> VISA GRANTED &#133;.HURRAH&#133;&#133;&#133;..
> 
> Well &#133;it was a normal day for me I was not expecting anything &#133;it was 7.30 in the morning and i was doing my exercise and was constantly thinking what could it be why my case officer told that she would be in touch with me on 18th of October&#133;.a grant or some documents?&#133;..suddenly my phone rang ..it was my brother &#133;he told me that my visa application has been approved.. that turned me speechless ..for a few seconds&#133;.
> 
> I was overwhelmed with joy&#133;and within a second there were tears rolling under my eyes&#133;..after a few minutes I hold myself back and express my gratitude to my brother for his endeavours and guidance throughout this jouney&#133;.believe me guys this was not easy&#133;.but I am glad that finally I could experience the amazing feeling of accomplishment....Unbelievable&#133;I am really thankful to all of you for your love ,support and guidance &#133;Special thanks to Mithu, Firetoy, and Shyam thanks buddies for answering my posts &#133;..wish u all get ur much awaited G letters very soon&#133;and last but not the least &#133; over the moon&#133;and thanks to DIVINITY
> 
> 
> 
> :violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin:


Congrats my friend Aman.. All the very best, party hard and have great fun..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## sagz

sandhuaman said:


> VISA GRANTED &#133;.HURRAH&#133;&#133;&#133;..
> 
> Well &#133;it was a normal day for me I was not expecting anything &#133;it was 7.30 in the morning and i was doing my exercise and was constantly thinking what could it be why my case officer told that she would be in touch with me on 18th of October&#133;.a grant or some documents?&#133;..suddenly my phone rang ..it was my brother &#133;he told me that my visa application has been approved.. that turned me speechless ..for a few seconds&#133;.
> 
> I was overwhelmed with joy&#133;and within a second there were tears rolling under my eyes&#133;..after a few minutes I hold myself back and express my gratitude to my brother for his endeavours and guidance throughout this jouney&#133;.believe me guys this was not easy&#133;.but I am glad that finally I could experience the amazing feeling of accomplishment....Unbelievable&#133;I am really thankful to all of you for your love ,support and guidance &#133;Special thanks to Mithu, Firetoy, and Shyam thanks buddies for answering my posts &#133;..wish u all get ur much awaited G letters very soon&#133;and last but not the least &#133; over the moon&#133;and thanks to DIVINITY
> 
> 
> 
> :violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin:


Congrats


----------



## Birender

zippy24 said:


> Congrats Ashish!! Your CO belongs to which team..


TEam 33


----------



## sagz

Hi,

Anyone from team 02, Adelaide get grants this week?

Cheers


----------



## akshay1229

akshay1229 said:


> U must make your first entry by 20th Feb to validate ur PR.. then u can come back..
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD


Oooopppsssss!!!!!!
I misunderstood the question.....


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

SO very true , all grants of september are from adelaide team and even in august those who have got faster grants are from adelaide team . dont knw what this brisbane team is doing or upto now . why are they so slow in processing appllications . this team and my agent will definitely gv me heart attcak i am sure for that .


----------



## manubadboy

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
> I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
> I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
> Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Congrats Ashish..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## akshay1229

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> SO very true , all grants of september are from adelaide team and even in august those who have got faster grants are from adelaide team . dont knw what this brisbane team is doing or upto now . why are they so slow in processing appllications . this team and my agent will definitely gv me heart attcak i am sure for that .


By reading ur posts, I ve become fan of your agent....lolz...

Good luck


----------



## Birender

akshay1229 said:


> Oooopppsssss!!!!!!
> I misunderstood the question.....


it happens when you are super excited


----------



## Dabz

akshay1229 said:


> Don't call DIBP (DIAC) frequently, they keep record of your call history.
> So avoid to call if possible...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD


Oh crap , well i hope i haven't offended them . The call dropped before i could give my TRN number .


----------



## manubadboy

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> SO very true , all grants of september are from adelaide team and even in august those who have got faster grants are from adelaide team . dont knw what this brisbane team is doing or upto now . why are they so slow in processing appllications . this team and my agent will definitely gv me heart attcak i am sure for that .


Why dont you kick the guts out of ur nutty agent? Is there any contract that you signed that makes them your representative in any case? File a suit and get all the details from them and then follow up on ur case..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Dabz

sandhuaman said:


> VISA GRANTED ….HURRAH………..
> 
> [_COLOR="darkred"]Well …it was a normal day for me I was not expecting anything …it was 7.30 in the morning and i was doing my exercise and was constantly thinking what could it be why my case officer told that she would be in touch with me on 18th of October….a grant or some documents?…..suddenly my phone rang ..it was my brother …he told me that my visa application has been approved.. that turned me speechless ..for a few seconds….
> 
> I was overwhelmed with joy…and within a second there were tears rolling under my eyes…..after a few minutes I hold myself back and express my gratitude to my brother for his endeavours and guidance throughout this jouney….believe me guys this was not easy….but I am glad that finally I could experience the amazing feeling of accomplishment....Unbelievable…I am really thankful to all of you for your love ,support and guidance …Special thanks to Mithu, Firetoy, and Shyam thanks buddies for answering my posts …..wish u all get ur much awaited G letters very soon…and last but not the least … over the moon…and thanks to DIVINITY[/COLOR]
> 
> _
> 
> 
> :violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin:



Superb !! Congrats ....


----------



## abhaytomar

ashish0401 said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> I applied under "Software Engineer"
> Assigned to Brisbane team 33 ( awesome team ).
> CO name is Neha Vishwa.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Hey mate,
Congrats to you.....Enjoy....


----------



## srikar

sandhuaman said:


> VISA GRANTED ….HURRAH………..
> 
> [_COLOR="darkred"]Well …it was a normal day for me I was not expecting anything …it was 7.30 in the morning and i was doing my exercise and was constantly thinking what could it be why my case officer told that she would be in touch with me on 18th of October….a grant or some documents?…..suddenly my phone rang ..it was my brother …he told me that my visa application has been approved.. that turned me speechless ..for a few seconds….
> 
> I was overwhelmed with joy…and within a second there were tears rolling under my eyes…..after a few minutes I hold myself back and express my gratitude to my brother for his endeavours and guidance throughout this jouney….believe me guys this was not easy….but I am glad that finally I could experience the amazing feeling of accomplishment....Unbelievable…I am really thankful to all of you for your love ,support and guidance …Special thanks to Mithu, Firetoy, and Shyam thanks buddies for answering my posts …..wish u all get ur much awaited G letters very soon…and last but not the least … over the moon…and thanks to DIVINITY[/COLOR]
> 
> _
> 
> 
> :violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin:


Congrats sandhuaman!All the Best for your new Life in Oz.!


----------



## drshk

*Congrats!!*

well well well, its raining grants I hear :bump2:

many many congrats to freak, bhanu, battlestix, ashish, sandhuaman and any one else I missed

enjoy guys!! :whoo: :rockon:



ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
> I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
> I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
> Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


----------



## varsja

I want to go my medicals as my CO has asked for it, I dont have a hap id... what do i do????


----------



## mithu93ku

lachuupriya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to make my first entry by Next year on May for one week.
> I intend to move completely only by Jun 2015.
> 
> Do I need to enter only through WA (190ss for WA) or can I enter any of the other states??
> 
> Please let me know


 Your visa validation would be activated anywhere in oz land for instance you may go to Sydney or Melbourne now for a holiday though your SS is WA. 
You have to just pass the immigration counter and could back home in next flight.
Other formalities would be required when you are moving permanently in Jun 2015.


----------



## mithu93ku

sylvia_australia said:


> i was very tensed yesterday as medical of my wife was cleared and my status was showing organise your health examinations.
> so i sent a email to health strategies to know the status of my medical.
> today i got reply from them that my medicals are finalised and the outcome is linked to my visa application for my case officer to view. Then i checked the status online and it shows "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship".


Good news *sylvia_australia*


----------



## srikar

varsja said:


> I want to go my medicals as my CO has asked for it, I dont have a hap id... what do i do????


You should get your hap ID from the meds link in your eVisa page.
Have you logged in and checked?


----------



## Rikki15

My CO has replied that my medicals is finalized and now she is requesting for some more documents and given only 7 days of time.


----------



## PDHUNT

*Congratulations*



ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
> I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
> I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
> Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Congratulations Ashish and welcome to Club Mate  arty:


----------



## jre05

Congrats to all who got grant today

Hello Seniors,

Please help me with the following query related to the uploading of the documents in eVisa Application:

1. I see there is Oversees work experience Title, does it refers to India or Australia? I have worked both in India and Australia, how am I supposed to upload these documents and under what headings?

2. Which is the section I should upload my CV?

3. Where I can upload PCC? (Is it under "Character Evidence " like Form80?)

Thank you for the help.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

bhanu.it2002 said:


> CODE: 261313
> 
> ACS +ve - 19-JULY-2013
> IELTS - 7 Overall
> EOI Submitted - 23-JULY -2013 (65 points)
> Invite - 05-AUG-2013
> 189 Lodged - 16-AUG-2013
> Medicals - 29-AUG-2013
> PCC - 18-SEP-2013
> 
> CO : 14-OCT-2013
> Docs Submitted : 15-OCT-2013
> Grant : 17-OCT-2013


Your timelines are great, its pretty quick in your case, you achieved the gola in quite short time, many congratulations. Inspiring.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## srikar

jre05 said:


> Congrats to all who got grant today
> 
> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Please help me with the following query related to the uploading of the documents in eVisa Application:
> 
> 1. I see there is Oversees work experience Title, does it refers to India or Australia? I have worked both in India and Australia, how am I supposed to upload these documents and under what headings?
> 
> 2. Which is the section I should upload my CV?
> 
> 3. Where I can upload PCC? (Is it under "Character Evidence " like Form80?)
> 
> Thank you for the help.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR



For 1 You need to select overseas for india and australian experience for australia
For 2 No Need of CV ,I have not uploaded one.
For 3 "Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National" This is what you select for PCC.

Hope this helps


----------



## jre05

Hello Seniors,

Please help me with the following query related to the uploading of the documents in eVisa Application:

1. I see there is Oversees work experience Title, does it refers to India or Australia? I have worked both in India and Australia, how am I supposed to upload these documents and under what headings?

2. Which is the section I should upload my CV?

3. Where I can upload PCC? (Is it under "Character Evidence " like Form80?)

Thank you for the help.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## abhaytomar

Rikki15 said:


> My CO has replied that my medicals is finalized and now she is requesting for some more documents and given only 7 days of time.


Which docs she requested? Only 7 days of time !! hope your grant soon....


----------



## mithu93ku

1. I see there is Oversees work experience Title, does it refers to India or Australia? I have worked both in India and Australia, how am I supposed to upload these documents and under what headings?
Oversees work experience= Indian work experiences for you
2. Which is the section I should upload my CV?
Cant recall the exact heading  

3. Where I can upload PCC? (Is it under "Character Evidence " like Form80?)
Yes "Character Evidence "


----------



## jre05

srikar said:


> For 1 You need to select overseas for india and australian experience for australia
> For 2 No Need of CV ,I have not uploaded one.
> For 3 "Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National" This is what you select for PCC.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you so much Srikar


----------



## jre05

mithu93ku said:


> 1. I see there is Oversees work experience Title, does it refers to India or Australia? I have worked both in India and Australia, how am I supposed to upload these documents and under what headings?
> Oversees work experience= Indian work experiences for you
> 2. Which is the section I should upload my CV?
> Cant recall the exact heading
> 
> 3. Where I can upload PCC? (Is it under "Character Evidence " like Form80?)
> Yes "Character Evidence "


Thank you so much Mithu


----------



## drshk

You can upload CV under Evidence of Employment History



mithu93ku said:


> 1. I see there is Oversees work experience Title, does it refers to India or Australia? I have worked both in India and Australia, how am I supposed to upload these documents and under what headings?
> Oversees work experience= Indian work experiences for you
> 2. Which is the section I should upload my CV?
> Cant recall the exact heading
> 
> 3. Where I can upload PCC? (Is it under "Character Evidence " like Form80?)
> Yes "Character Evidence "


----------



## ariyawansha81

*hi*



Rikki15 said:


> My CO has replied that my medicals is finalized and now she is requesting for some more documents and given only 7 days of time.


Did you received reply by today? .... oh thx god they(tam 08) are alive .... feel like i got the grant latter .....


----------



## jre05

drshk said:


> You can upload CV under Evidence of Employment History


Thank you drshk for the help.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Rikki15

My wife's name evidence, that as per passport and my sons birth cirtificate there is little difference. she requested document to prove that both refers to same person. I am planning to give an affidavit.


----------



## Rikki15

But she has given less time.. i am little tensed.


----------



## varsja

srikar said:


> You should get your hap ID from the meds link in your eVisa page.
> Have you logged in and checked?


Thnk u... got it


----------



## sandhuaman

VISA GRANTED ….HURRAH………..

VISA GRANTED............HURRAH....
_Well …it was a normal day for me I was not expecting anything …it was 7.30 in the morning and i was doing my exercise and was constantly thinking what could it be why my case officer told that she would be in touch with me on 18th of October….a grant or some documents?…..suddenly my phone rang ..it was my brother …he told me that my visa application has been approved.. that turned me speechless ..for a few seconds….

I was overwhelmed with joy…and within a second there were tears rolling under my eyes…..after a few minutes I hold myself back and express my gratitude to my brother for his endeavours and guidance throughout this jouney….believe me guys this was not easy….but I am glad that finally I could experience the amazing feeling of accomplishment....Unbelievable…I am really thankful to all of you for your love ,support and guidance …Special thanks to Mithu, Firetoy, and Shyam thanks buddies for answering my posts …..wish u all get ur much awaited G letters very soon…and last but not the least … over the moon…and thanks to DIVINITY_:violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin:


----------



## premchandjaladi

sandhuaman said:


> VISA GRANTED ….HURRAH………..
> 
> VISA GRANTED............HURRAH....
> _Well …it was a normal day for me I was not expecting anything …it was 7.30 in the morning and i was doing my exercise and was constantly thinking what could it be why my case officer told that she would be in touch with me on 18th of October….a grant or some documents?…..suddenly my phone rang ..it was my brother …he told me that my visa application has been approved.. that turned me speechless ..for a few seconds….
> 
> I was overwhelmed with joy…and within a second there were tears rolling under my eyes…..after a few minutes I hold myself back and express my gratitude to my brother for his endeavours and guidance throughout this jouney….believe me guys this was not easy….but I am glad that finally I could experience the amazing feeling of accomplishment....Unbelievable…I am really thankful to all of you for your love ,support and guidance …Special thanks to Mithu, Firetoy, and Shyam thanks buddies for answering my posts …..wish u all get ur much awaited G letters very soon…and last but not the least … over the moon…and thanks to DIVINITY_:violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin:


Congrats sandhuman


----------



## mithu93ku

Congrats *sandhuaman*


----------



## ashish0401

PDHUNT said:


> Congratulations Ashish and welcome to Club Mate  arty:


Thanks Bro.
Now which is the other thread where we need to stick together : cool:


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Vijay24

jre05 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Please help me with the following query related to the uploading of the documents in eVisa Application:
> 
> 1. I see there is Oversees work experience Title, does it refers to India or Australia? I have worked both in India and Australia, how am I supposed to upload these documents and under what headings?
> 
> 2. Which is the section I should upload my CV?
> 
> 3. Where I can upload PCC? (Is it under "Character Evidence " like Form80?)
> 
> Thank you for the help.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


1. You have to upload other country experiences in Overseas category. Aus experience in Aus category.

2. CV is not required. You can ignore.

3. You are right! Upload in character evidence section.


----------



## passion75

mithu93ku said:


> Wait for a week! :drum::drum:


Fine Mithu. I've uploaded my spouse PCC on 10/10/13 and was showing Reuired from then on. on 16/10/2013 it changed to Received state...Does it happen automatically or shall we consider that CO is doing so....


----------



## abby0910

felix2020 said:


> It's normal. When you upload something new, someone on DIBP site has to confirm and change the status. I am in similar situation, so no worries.
> 
> If you see your uploaded documents in the attached documents section, you are good.


Thanks Felix, I can see the docs uploaded in attached document section.
But,today I can see a new link active for updation of character docs. Hope the e-visa site gets updated.


----------



## srmumtaz

Hi Guys,

i got an email today with the subject "*REQUEST FOR INFORMATION : MUMTAZ, syed raza (14/05/1981,M) EGO******* BCC2013/******* [SEC=UNCLASSIFIED]"* This email is requesting for FORM 80, FORM 1221 and my resume.

Now the first line in this email says "Your application has *not* been allocated to team 13 for assessment. When allocated to a case officer, they will contact you within two weeks. If you have already been allocated a case officer, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application. Please only forward the information requested below to team 13."

It says "NOT" really?, at the end of the email it says

"Kane

PN **** - GSM Team 13

Department of Immigration and Border Protection"

Please guys share your thoughts.... i am confused!!! have i been allocated or not a CO?

Regards,
Syed


----------



## abhaytomar

Rikki15 said:


> But she has given less time.. i am little tensed.


You can get an affiadavit in 15 minutes from a notary. 

Best of luck to you mate...


----------



## farshid_mis

srmumtaz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i got an email today with the subject "*REQUEST FOR INFORMATION : MUMTAZ, syed raza (14/05/1981,M) EGO******* BCC2013/******* [SEC=UNCLASSIFIED]"* This email is requesting for FORM 80, FORM 1221 and my resume.
> 
> Now the first line in this email says "Your application has *not* been allocated to team 13 for assessment. When allocated to a case officer, they will contact you within two weeks. If you have already been allocated a case officer, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application. Please only forward the information requested below to team 13."
> 
> It says "NOT" really?, at the end of the email it says
> 
> "Kane
> 
> PN **** - GSM Team 13
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> 
> Please guys share your thoughts.... i am confused!!! have i been allocated or not a CO?
> 
> Regards,
> Syed


No. You have not been allocated to a CO. Team 13 just collect forms to start your security checks. Send the requested forms within 28 days.

You will be contacted by CO within 2 months from lodegment requesting other documents related to your application assessment.

I am in a same boat.


----------



## sandhuaman

Thanks everyone on this forum.this forum is completely different.everyone helps each other.i salute to everyone on this forum.


----------



## P1234

Will it be advisable to mail to CO about extending date as I am not sure that I will be able to travel by that date or not...They have writtend in mail that this date can not be change.


ashish0401 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> Mine is Aug 26th 2014
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


----------



## Rikki15

I hope this is going to be the last document... i am eager to see the grant maill !!!


----------



## starwars123

Congrats 


sandhuaman said:


> Thanks everyone on this forum.this forum is completely different.everyone helps each other.i salute to everyone on this forum.


----------



## Chemfuture

sandhuaman said:


> Thanks everyone on this forum.this forum is completely different.everyone helps each other.i salute to everyone on this forum.


Congratulations, brother


----------



## soumyasingh

dchiniwal said:


> Congratulations Ashish. Good luck with the job hunt


Congrats dear


----------



## himalipatra

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> congrats sr , all r lucky ppl who r getting grants . Till nw i havent get any correspondence frm my agent or co . I m so very tensed. ADELAIDE TEAMS ARE VERY FAST AS COMPARED TO BRISBANE TEAM


Don't worry mate. Ur timeline is better compared to mine. I logged on 7th Aug and still nothing!! and I'm calming 70 points. I'm sure you've got a CO but they will contact if they need any details from you. Have you front loaded everything?

I know it's difficult to wait everyday and it's killing. But be patience and you will get your grant soon. This week I called DIAC and got to know I'm allocated a CO 3 weeks ago. I'm really wondering what he/she is doing and makes me worried too. I suggest you call DIAC to get an update.


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

sandhuaman said:


> VISA GRANTED ….HURRAH………..
> 
> VISA GRANTED............HURRAH....
> _Well …it was a normal day for me I was not expecting anything …it was 7.30 in the morning and i was doing my exercise and was constantly thinking what could it be why my case officer told that she would be in touch with me on 18th of October….a grant or some documents?…..suddenly my phone rang ..it was my brother …he told me that my visa application has been approved.. that turned me speechless ..for a few seconds….
> 
> I was overwhelmed with joy…and within a second there were tears rolling under my eyes…..after a few minutes I hold myself back and express my gratitude to my brother for his endeavours and guidance throughout this jouney….believe me guys this was not easy….but I am glad that finally I could experience the amazing feeling of accomplishment....Unbelievable…I am really thankful to all of you for your love ,support and guidance …Special thanks to Mithu, Firetoy, and Shyam thanks buddies for answering my posts …..wish u all get ur much awaited G letters very soon…and last but not the least … over the moon…and thanks to DIVINITY_:violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin:


Congrats Buddy


----------



## thanich

himalipatra said:


> Don't worry mate. Ur timeline is better compared to mine. I logged on 7th Aug and still nothing!! and I'm calming 70 points. I'm sure you've got a CO but they will contact if they need any details from you. Have you front loaded everything?
> 
> I know it's difficult to wait everyday and it's killing. But be patience and you will get your grant soon. This week I called DIAC and got to know I'm allocated a CO 3 weeks ago. I'm really wondering what he/she is doing and makes me worried too. I suggest you call DIAC to get an update.


Hi guys..,

I see most of them get direct grant if CO delays... 

Dont worry guys. be happy, expect your grant either by tomorrow or next week..


----------



## ariyawansha81

Rikki15 said:


> I hope this is going to be the last document... i am eager to see the grant maill !!!


i am sure your grant is near... reggers:reggers:reggers::first: 
I wish all of members who is under team 08, for getting Golden letter as soon as possible ....


----------



## Colombo

Dear all 

I am waiting for months now
No response yet

Waiting for my grant .....

Cheers
XXX


----------



## Rikki15

Once i get the grant letter i will give a nice treat.... i have to find some way to release my frustration...


----------



## kmann

sandhuaman said:


> VISA GRANTED ….HURRAH………..
> 
> VISA GRANTED............HURRAH....
> _Well …it was a normal day for me I was not expecting anything …it was 7.30 in the morning and i was doing my exercise and was constantly thinking what could it be why my case officer told that she would be in touch with me on 18th of October….a grant or some documents?…..suddenly my phone rang ..it was my brother …he told me that my visa application has been approved.. that turned me speechless ..for a few seconds….
> 
> I was overwhelmed with joy…and within a second there were tears rolling under my eyes…..after a few minutes I hold myself back and express my gratitude to my brother for his endeavours and guidance throughout this jouney….believe me guys this was not easy….but I am glad that finally I could experience the amazing feeling of accomplishment....Unbelievable…I am really thankful to all of you for your love ,support and guidance …Special thanks to Mithu, Firetoy, and Shyam thanks buddies for answering my posts …..wish u all get ur much awaited G letters very soon…and last but not the least … over the moon…and thanks to DIVINITY_:violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin:


many cngratzzzzz sandhu saab :bump2::bump2::bump2: Wish u good luck for ur journey ahead....lane:lane:


----------



## Firetoy

woww woww wowww, many grants today!!!
Congratulations to ashish0401, bhanuit.2002 and Sandhuaman (well, was not a bit early for you, glad to be wrong!)!!!


----------



## kmann

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
> I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
> I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
> Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


congratzzzz ashish.........best wishes


----------



## srikar

Firetoy said:


> woww woww wowww, many grants today!!!
> Congratulations to ashish0401, bhanuit.2002 and Sandhuaman (well, was not a bit early for you, glad to be wrong!)!!!


Firetoy Please publish your predictions for next week,Hope I will be in that list.
And as always Wishing you a grant soon!!


----------



## akshay1229

Birender said:


> it happens when you are super excited


No reason for excitement...I m in a queue for grant.


----------



## yamahaneo

praveenfire said:


> Hi Yamahaneo...
> 
> Glad to know that you remember me.  I am good.
> 
> How are you..? Congrats on getting the VISA. When are you planing to move?
> 
> I have lodged my Visa and its almost 2 months now. CO not yet allocated.
> 
> Hoping to get my grant soon.
> 
> Cheers
> PK


Hi bro

Didnt decide on the move yet.. Perhaps jan feb...

Ya bro. Best wishes for your case. Itts going to be a cake walk for ya.. no worried


----------



## saleemk1

come on team brisbane


----------



## JaxSantiago

himalipatra said:


> Don't worry mate. Ur timeline is better compared to mine. I logged on 7th Aug and still nothing!! and I'm calming 70 points. I'm sure you've got a CO but they will contact if they need any details from you. Have you front loaded everything?


What can possibly cause delays? 

Could it be:

- Verification of education. I'd suppose they'll call your university/college to confirm that your degree is legit?

- Verification of employment. I'd suppose they'll call each of your employer to confirm employment and job scope? They'd probably call only those employers that form part of your experience points claim.

- Security checks. I read somewhere that this is takes the most time.

- Verification of Medical Result

Anything else (other than volume of application etc).


----------



## Varun1

felix2020 said:


> If you got assessed as 2125-13 and you applied under 233411, you are good.


Yes I have applied as 233411 ANZSCO code because it is correlated to 2125-13.

And it is not mentioned on my assessment letter that it is valid for indefinite period.

Infact nothing is written on it regarding validity period. I have asked the assessing authority and they stated that their assessment outcome letter is valid for indefinite period.

Thanks for the prompt reply...


----------



## Liz21

sandhuaman said:


> VISA GRANTED &#133;.HURRAH&#133;&#133;&#133;..
> 
> VISA GRANTED............HURRAH....
> Well &#133;it was a normal day for me I was not expecting anything &#133;it was 7.30 in the morning and i was doing my exercise and was constantly thinking what could it be why my case officer told that she would be in touch with me on 18th of October&#133;.a grant or some documents?&#133;..suddenly my phone rang ..it was my brother &#133;he told me that my visa application has been approved.. that turned me speechless ..for a few seconds&#133;.
> 
> I was overwhelmed with joy&#133;and within a second there were tears rolling under my eyes&#133;..after a few minutes I hold myself back and express my gratitude to my brother for his endeavours and guidance throughout this jouney&#133;.believe me guys this was not easy&#133;.but I am glad that finally I could experience the amazing feeling of accomplishment....Unbelievable&#133;I am really thankful to all of you for your love ,support and guidance &#133;Special thanks to Mithu, Firetoy, and Shyam thanks buddies for answering my posts &#133;..wish u all get ur much awaited G letters very soon&#133;and last but not the least &#133; over the moon&#133;and thanks to DIVINITY:violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin:


Congrats. 
Hello guys I have received the grant mail .I would like to thank all the members in this forum for sharing their knowledge for helping each other and a special thanks to ankita and mithu


----------



## Sujith singh

Congrats to both LIZ and sandhu, but I have a question for both of you. Just let me know in how many days your evisa page was updated from required to received, and after how many days you got grant from docs received?


----------



## premchandjaladi

Liz21 said:


> Congrats.
> Hello guys I have received the grant mail .I would like to thank all the members in this forum for sharing their knowledge for helping each other and a special thanks to ankita and mithu


Congrats liz


----------



## felix2020

srmumtaz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i got an email today with the subject "*REQUEST FOR INFORMATION : MUMTAZ, syed raza (14/05/1981,M) EGO******* BCC2013/******* [SEC=UNCLASSIFIED]"* This email is requesting for FORM 80, FORM 1221 and my resume.
> 
> Now the first line in this email says "Your application has *not* been allocated to team 13 for assessment. When allocated to a case officer, they will contact you within two weeks. If you have already been allocated a case officer, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application. Please only forward the information requested below to team 13."
> 
> It says "NOT" really?, at the end of the email it says
> 
> "Kane
> 
> PN **** - GSM Team 13
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> 
> Please guys share your thoughts.... i am confused!!! have i been allocated or not a CO?
> 
> Regards,
> Syed


How many people are in the application ? I don't understand why they requested form 80 and form 1221 both. It's not a CO assignment. The team makes the application "decision ready" before it reaches CO to decrease processing time.


----------



## Liz21

Sujith singh said:


> Congrats to both LIZ and sandhu, but I have a question for both of you. Just let me know in how many days your evisa page was updated from required to received, and after how many days you got grant from docs received?


Thanks sujith. I didnt have the password to login to the evisa .so I am not able to answer to ur query.I know this waiting period is tough to overcome just pray and hope for the best


----------



## Liz21

premchandjaladi said:


> Congrats liz


Thank u


----------



## mike alic

Liz21 said:


> Thank u


Congrats Liz. 

Can you update your timeline? 

thanks


----------



## stevenmilton

sandhuaman said:


> VISA GRANTED &#133;.HURRAH&#133;&#133;&#133;..
> 
> VISA GRANTED............HURRAH....
> Well &#133;it was a normal day for me I was not expecting anything &#133;it was 7.30 in the morning and i was doing my exercise and was constantly thinking what could it be why my case officer told that she would be in touch with me on 18th of October&#133;.a grant or some documents?&#133;..suddenly my phone rang ..it was my brother &#133;he told me that my visa application has been approved.. that turned me speechless ..for a few seconds&#133;.
> 
> I was overwhelmed with joy&#133;and within a second there were tears rolling under my eyes&#133;..after a few minutes I hold myself back and express my gratitude to my brother for his endeavours and guidance throughout this jouney&#133;.believe me guys this was not easy&#133;.but I am glad that finally I could experience the amazing feeling of accomplishment....Unbelievable&#133;I am really thankful to all of you for your love ,support and guidance &#133;Special thanks to Mithu, Firetoy, and Shyam thanks buddies for answering my posts &#133;..wish u all get ur much awaited G letters very soon&#133;and last but not the least &#133; over the moon&#133;and thanks to DIVINITY:violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin:


Congrats... bro.. I think mithu was the one who said msube you would get it on 18th or even earlier. . There you go. .. its seems so surreal. .. I too am waiting anxiously

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku

passion75 said:


> Fine Mithu. I've uploaded my spouse PCC on 10/10/13 and was showing Reuired from then on. on 16/10/2013 it changed to Received state...Does it happen automatically or shall we consider that CO is doing so....


As date has changed, there must be someone working on your application. Most probably, it is your CO.


----------



## Liz21

mike alic said:


> Congrats Liz.
> 
> Can you update your timeline?
> 
> thanks


Thanks mike and I have updated my timeline


----------



## mithu93ku

Liz21 said:


> Congrats.
> Hello guys I have received the grant mail .I would like to thank all the members in this forum for sharing their knowledge for helping each other and a special thanks to ankita and mithu


Congrats *Liz21*


----------



## Firetoy

hello srikar!
I will do it this Sunday.. I've been busy at work, and I will be till Sunday afternoon , but I've seen in the spreadsheet that your CO is expected by the 25 of October, what is next friday, so yes, I guess you will be in the list! Anyway, good luck!



srikar said:


> Firetoy Please publish your predictions for next week,Hope I will be in that list.
> And as always Wishing you a grant soon!!


----------



## Liz21

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *Liz21*


Thanks mithu ..


----------



## terminator1

ashish0401 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> Mine is Aug 26th 2014
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


congrats ashish. 
best wishes!


----------



## kmann

Liz21 said:


> Congrats.
> Hello guys I have received the grant mail .I would like to thank all the members in this forum for sharing their knowledge for helping each other and a special thanks to ankita and mithu


many cngratzzzzz Liz  Good luck for ur future.


----------



## Liz21

kmann said:


> many cngratzzzzz Liz  Good luck for ur future.


thanks kmann, wishing a great future for you too in australia


----------



## karthikumars

sandhuaman said:


> VISA GRANTED ….HURRAH………..
> 
> VISA GRANTED............HURRAH....
> _Well …it was a normal day for me I was not expecting anything …it was 7.30 in the morning and i was doing my exercise and was constantly thinking what could it be why my case officer told that she would be in touch with me on 18th of October….a grant or some documents?…..suddenly my phone rang ..it was my brother …he told me that my visa application has been approved.. that turned me speechless ..for a few seconds….
> 
> I was overwhelmed with joy…and within a second there were tears rolling under my eyes…..after a few minutes I hold myself back and express my gratitude to my brother for his endeavours and guidance throughout this jouney….believe me guys this was not easy….but I am glad that finally I could experience the amazing feeling of accomplishment....Unbelievable…I am really thankful to all of you for your love ,support and guidance …Special thanks to Mithu, Firetoy, and Shyam thanks buddies for answering my posts …..wish u all get ur much awaited G letters very soon…and last but not the least … over the moon…and thanks to DIVINITY_:violin::violin::violin::violin::violin::violin:


Congrats sandhuaman !!


----------



## Firetoy

My predictions for LAST WEEK are going this way right now:

Kbounds
FlyD GRANTED
Firetoy CO ALLOCATED
Harshaldesai CO ALLOCATED
Ankitakharbanda (has CO already, but no team, no CO initials….shake your agent!!!)
Sinchan CO ALLOCATED
Unnat_upadhyay
Roposh GRANTED
Ruchkal 
Heemu
sowmyaraghuraman
abby0910
Birender 
MMD09
JaxSantiago
mohsinhere
Praveenfire
Crosswind (CO? or direct grant???) CO ALLOCATED
Visa for me (visa for you and for everyone!!  )
Chembata (You see? You are in the list )
bhanu.it2002 GRANTED
himalipatra CO ALLOCATED
ssyap (grange)
TheEndGame
AND THIS OTHER PEOPLE ARE IN THE LIST, BUT THEIR NICKS DON’T MATCH WITH ANY EXPATFORUM USER:
Blue
FRED123
Anns
JINM

Expected grants:
Colombo *YOU MORE THAN ANYONE DESERVE THE GRANT. BE PATIENT*
Bhupesh545
amitso
sandhuaman (I think it is a bit early for you, but.. who knows) GRANTED

We still have tomorrow, and remember that you can have your CO allocated and not even know it! Good luck for everyone!


----------



## srikar

Firetoy said:


> hello srikar!
> I will do it this Sunday.. I've been busy at work, and I will be till Sunday afternoon , but I've seen in the spreadsheet that your CO is expected by the 25 of October, what is next friday, so yes, I guess you will be in the list! Anyway, good luck!


Thanks Firetoy!.You working on Week-ends too?so sad!
All the best and One more post(now 199) will make you 5 star guy.


----------



## Firetoy

Well, in that case, the 5 star is dedicated to you with this post mate!
And yess, sadly I have to work on weekends too 
As soon as I get the visa (finger crossed), I will be able to aim for a better job!!!




srikar said:


> Thanks Firetoy!.You working on Week-ends too?so sad!
> All the best and One more post(now 199) will make you 5 star guy.


----------



## strikerjax

Is it taking an about 2 months for the CO to be assigned?
I lodged for the visa on the 28th Aug and I am waiting for the CO to be assigned.

Also regarding FBI background checks, does it take about 3/4 weeks?


----------



## Birender

akshay1229 said:


> No reason for excitement...I m in a queue for grant.


i am sorry. i mixed you with ashish.


----------



## sajeesh salim

Received mail from agent..got grand


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> Well, in that case, the 5 star is dedicated to you with this post mate!
> And yess, sadly I have to work on weekends too
> As soon as I get the visa (finger crossed), I will be able to aim for a better job!!!


That makes it two of a kind.. I work on weekends too.. And absolutely hate it.. I have the same aim as you 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

sajeesh salim said:


> Received mail from agent..got grand


Congrats sajeesh.. All the best mate.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## kmann

sajeesh salim said:


> Received mail from agent..got grand


Congratsssss Salim.... Best wishes....Good luck with your journey ahead


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*Congrats*

Congrats liz21 and sajeesh salim . all d best for the future . pray for us also dear


----------



## mike alic

sajeesh salim said:


> Received mail from agent..got grand


Many congrates.. I was waiting for your SMS 

Best of luck...


----------



## mike alic

Firetoy said:


> My predictions for LAST WEEK are going this way right now:
> 
> Kbounds
> FlyD GRANTED
> Firetoy CO ALLOCATED
> Harshaldesai CO ALLOCATED
> Ankitakharbanda (has CO already, but no team, no CO initials….shake your agent!!!)
> Sinchan CO ALLOCATED
> Unnat_upadhyay
> Roposh GRANTED
> Ruchkal
> Heemu
> sowmyaraghuraman
> abby0910
> Birender
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> mohsinhere
> Praveenfire
> Crosswind (CO? or direct grant???) CO ALLOCATED
> Visa for me (visa for you and for everyone!!  )
> Chembata (You see? You are in the list )
> bhanu.it2002 GRANTED
> himalipatra CO ALLOCATED
> ssyap (grange)
> TheEndGame
> AND THIS OTHER PEOPLE ARE IN THE LIST, BUT THEIR NICKS DON’T MATCH WITH ANY EXPATFORUM USER:
> Blue
> FRED123
> Anns
> JINM
> 
> Expected grants:
> Colombo *YOU MORE THAN ANYONE DESERVE THE GRANT. BE PATIENT*
> Bhupesh545
> amitso
> sandhuaman (I think it is a bit early for you, but.. who knows) GRANTED
> 
> We still have tomorrow, and remember that you can have your CO allocated and not even know it! Good luck for everyone!


u forgot me


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

wake up brisbane team pl wake up .


----------



## Liz21

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Congrats liz21 and sajeesh salim . all d best for the future . pray for us also dear


thank u so much..


----------



## passion75

mithu93ku said:


> As date has changed, there must be someone working on your application. Most probably, it is your CO.


oh..is it so. Thanks Mithu, it sounds so good since I haven't heard anything after lodging application on 2-Aug-13. hope for the Best. Thanks.

Congrats to Liz and Sandhuaman for their grant. have a great time ahead!


----------



## stevenmilton

Oh When will we get ours.... CO's from Brisbane team please have mercy and give us our grant


----------



## Firetoy

mike alic said:


> u forgot me


Sorry! You weren't in the spreadsheet, now you are!


----------



## sajeesh salim

mike alic said:


> Many congrates.. I was waiting for your SMS
> 
> Best of luck...


That's what I surprised..sudden reply from you..anyways thanks bro...also thanks to everybody who wish me..


----------



## Nish89

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *sandhuaman*


Hey congrats.

btw did u apply via MARA agent or on your own


----------



## Sad Fishie

*Hi Everyone*



Firetoy said:


> My predictions for LAST WEEK are going this way right now
> Kbounds
> FlyD GRANTED
> Firetoy CO ALLOCATED
> Harshaldesai CO ALLOCATED
> Ankitakharbanda (has CO already, but no team, no CO initials….shake your agent!!!)
> Sinchan CO ALLOCATED
> Unnat_upadhyay
> Roposh GRANTED
> Ruchkal
> Heemu
> sowmyaraghuraman
> abby0910
> Birender
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> mohsinhere
> Praveenfire
> Crosswind (CO? or direct grant???) CO ALLOCATED
> Visa for me (visa for you and for everyone!!  )
> Chembata (You see? You are in the list )
> bhanu.it2002 GRANTED
> himalipatra CO ALLOCATED
> ssyap (grange)
> TheEndGame
> AND THIS OTHER PEOPLE ARE IN THE LIST, BUT THEIR NICKS DON’T MATCH WITH ANY EXPATFORUM USER:
> Blue
> FRED123
> Anns
> JINM
> 
> Expected grants:
> Colombo *YOU MORE THAN ANYONE DESERVE THE GRANT. BE PATIENT*
> Bhupesh545
> amitso
> sandhuaman (I think it is a bit early for you, but.. who knows) GRANTED
> 
> We still have tomorrow, and remember that you can have your CO allocated and not even know it! Good luck for everyone!


Hi Everyone, I can't say that I'm new to this forum since I've been following it from the time it's created. You'll have grown on me since the last few months and weirdly I feel I know you'll . Firetoy has been instrumental in managing the database and amazing with coordinating updates for everyone. I have had quite a few developments on my case but the last had been the most heart breaking for me. 

Here's my timeline: Eoi:11 Jul, 189 Invite/App/Ack: 19 Aug, Meds: 26 Aug, Co 9 Oct

Now what's happened with me which has devastated my hope of a grant anytime soon is that early this week I got an email from my CO team 34 that my case has gone for mandatory checks (since I'm from Pakistan) and to me that indicates my case is going to be silent for a long time. This email completly devastated me and I thought I might share it with you'll. I know nothing's going to change what's happened but I'm devastated that this is going to roll into several months. 

If there's anyone who's gone through extensive checks would you be able to share roughly how long it takes.

I was quite excited since I applied very closely to Firetoy and many others, however now I'm really worried that I've run into a major delay. Can anyone sugessy a work storing the anxiety.


----------



## niravchaku

Hi,

I have been asked to submit document few documents by CO. I have uploaded all the documents on application portal. 

Do I have to send this documents in the email to CO?


----------



## srikar

niravchaku said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been asked to submit document few documents by CO. I have uploaded all the documents on application portal.
> 
> Do I have to send this documents in the email to CO?


Always recommended to send a copy of those to CO by email.All the best!!!


----------



## HarryAdd

Hello Expat world

I feel very annoying to wait without any progress or feedback...

Is there anyone who lodged the visa application in Sep, got a CO allocated or Visa Grant???

PS:- this is the only forum which makes the hopes stay alive all the time. Thanks to all my co-expats


----------



## sandhuaman

Nish89 said:


> Hey congrats.
> 
> btw did u apply via MARA agent or on your own


no agent,we apply own dear


----------



## johnson77

Congrats to everyone who have got their Grant today. Hope tmrw brings more Grants and Co's.


----------



## sandhuaman

Sujith singh said:


> Congrats to both LIZ and sandhu, but I have a question for both of you. Just let me know in how many days your evisa page was updated from required to received, and after how many days you got grant from docs received?


thanks dear...

it changed on the same day...we received our visa exactly after two months


----------



## sagz

johnson77 said:


> Congrats to everyone who have got their Grant today. Hope tmrw brings more Grants and Co's.


Amen to that!

Cheers


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Congrats Ashish

all the very best for ur future.. 

regards



ashish0401 said:


> Thank you everyone.
> You all are AWESOME people here.
> I will never leave this forum. Just buzz me I will always be around.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


----------



## sylvia_australia

sandhuaman said:


> thanks dear...
> 
> it changed on the same day...we received our visa exactly after two months


I have send a pm to you sir.
Pls reply


----------



## felix2020

Sad Fishie said:


> Hi Everyone, I can't say that I'm new to this forum since I've been following it from the time it's created. You'll have grown on me since the last few months and weirdly I feel I know you'll . Firetoy has been instrumental in managing the database and amazing with coordinating updates for everyone. I have had quite a few developments on my case but the last had been the most heart breaking for me.
> 
> Here's my timeline: Eoi:11 Jul, 189 Invite/App/Ack: 19 Aug, Meds: 26 Aug, Co 9 Oct
> 
> Now what's happened with me which has devastated my hope of a grant anytime soon is that early this week I got an email from my CO team 34 that my case has gone for mandatory checks (since I'm from Pakistan) and to me that indicates my case is going to be silent for a long time. This email completly devastated me and I thought I might share it with you'll. I know nothing's going to change what's happened but I'm devastated that this is going to roll into several months.
> 
> If there's anyone who's gone through extensive checks would you be able to share roughly how long it takes.
> 
> I was quite excited since I applied very closely to Firetoy and many others, however now I'm really worried that I've run into a major delay. Can anyone sugessy a work storing the anxiety.


Do you have any clue why it went for mandatory checks? Being a national from a particular country doesn't automatically qualify you for a security check.


----------



## felix2020

HarryAdd said:


> Hello Expat world
> 
> I feel very annoying to wait without any progress or feedback...
> 
> Is there anyone who lodged the visa application in Sep, got a CO allocated or Visa Grant???
> 
> PS:- this is the only forum which makes the hopes stay alive all the time. Thanks to all my co-expats


It is too early for you to lose patience. Enjoy your life. You will have your grant in 60 days.


----------



## passion75

felix2020 said:


> It took me only 2 hours to change from "required" to "received" when I first uploaded all the documents. But later on, someone asked me to upload some additional documents (I think its a team, not a CO), I uploaded those documents at the same time and it's been seven days and there is no change in status from "required" to "received."
> 
> I guess someone on the DIBP site has to manually change these status. Well, if you uploaded everything and you can see everything in the attached document section, you should not worry. It's there. They will contact you if the files are corrupted or anything.


Hi Felix, who has asked you upload more docs, if not CO, fine, by which mode did they communicate to you? hopefully by email.?
I applied on 2-aug-13. no communication yet and all frontloaded docs went ro received state. the only pending spouse PCC that I uploaded on 10/10/2013 went to required on that day. but on yesterday it went to "Received" state and date changed to 16/10/2013.
In you case too after 7 days 'required' changed to 'received' and also the date..?
I'm keen to know if date and status 'received' change means if my CO is working on my appln?


----------



## Pardee

:der:


zippy24 said:


> Any July applicants still waiting for GRANT..


Hi
I wait for grant. I uploaded application
On 19 July. Some additional docks were requested on 12 Aug by CO.


----------



## felix2020

JaxSantiago said:


> What can possibly cause delays?
> 
> Could it be:
> 
> - Verification of education. I'd suppose they'll call your university/college to confirm that your degree is legit?
> 
> - Verification of employment. I'd suppose they'll call each of your employer to confirm employment and job scope? They'd probably call only those employers that form part of your experience points claim.
> 
> - Security checks. I read somewhere that this is takes the most time.
> 
> - Verification of Medical Result
> 
> Anything else (other than volume of application etc).


I think processing time of 60 days is quite normal.


----------



## kunalvassa

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Congrats Ashish
> 
> all the very best for ur future..
> 
> regards



Hi Ashish,

Congratulations for visa !!

I just wanted to check with you that how did you get the confirmation that your visa got granted?
1) Did you receive any email? or
2) Did your agent receive email and forwarded the same to you?
3) You got copy of letter at your correspondence address??

-Regards,
KV


----------



## felix2020

No one sent me any email. I was checking my e-visa status and I found a request to upload some additional docs. I did it at the same time, but no change in status from"required" to "received." It's been 9 days like this.

If your docs status changed to "received" and also there is a date change, I am sure a CO or a team is working on your file. 

When did you lodge your application and what type of visa was it ?




passion75 said:


> Hi Felix, who has asked you upload more docs, if not CO, fine, by which mode did they communicate to you? hopefully by email.?
> I applied on 2-aug-13. no communication yet and all frontloaded docs went ro received state. the only pending spouse PCC that I uploaded on 10/10/2013 went to required on that day. but on yesterday it went to "Received" state and date changed to 16/10/2013.
> In you case too after 7 days 'required' changed to 'received' and also the date..?
> I'm keen to know if date and status 'received' change means if my CO is working on my appln?


----------



## felix2020

kunalvassa said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Congratulations for visa !!
> 
> I just wanted to check with you that how did you get the confirmation that your visa got granted?
> 1) Did you receive any email? or
> 2) Did your agent receive email and forwarded the same to you?
> 3) You got copy of letter at your correspondence address??
> 
> -Regards,
> KV


If you lodged it yourself, you will get an email

If your agent lodged it for you, the agent will get the mail

You can also check the grant on your e-visa status page


----------



## AM

Awaiting any kind of communication from my co . Team 08


----------



## felix2020

aravindhmohan said:


> Awaiting any kind of communication from my co . Team 08


You lodged your application on Aug 29, so you will get your grant on or before October 29. That's my prediction. 

No worries.


----------



## amol.pophale

Friends,

While submitting my 189 Visa Application I have added my mother as non migrating dependent and later realize that some of her documents as well required. She doesn't even have passport. Can I remove her name now?

Regards,
Amol


----------



## felix2020

Pardee said:


> :der:
> 
> Hi
> I wait for grant. I uploaded application
> On 19 July. Some additional docks were requested on 12 Aug by CO.


Did you lodge 189 or 190 ?

I can see your CO allocation was quick. But I am not sure why the grant is not issued yet.


----------



## I.Bring.It!!

strikerjax said:


> Is it taking an about 2 months for the CO to be assigned?
> I lodged for the visa on the 28th Aug and I am waiting for the CO to be assigned.
> 
> Also regarding FBI background checks, does it take about 3/4 weeks?


Hi, 
I am also waiting for my FBI Clearance (docs received at their end on Sep 5, but credit card hasn't been charged yet) and I mailed them requesting for any update. To which they replied that the normal processing time is 6 weeks and its getting delayed because of the US Government Shutdown


----------



## felix2020

amol.pophale said:


> Friends,
> 
> While submitting my 189 Visa Application I have added my mother as non migrating dependent and later realize that some of her documents as well required. She doesn't even have passport. Can I remove her name now?
> 
> Regards,
> Amol


Yes you can. You need to fill form 1022 and upload it on your e-visa system.

The form 1022 can be found on this link:

Contact Us - Change of Address, Name or Passport Details

Please hit "like" if you find this information useful.


----------



## AM

Lets hope for the same


----------



## amol.pophale

felix2020 said:


> Yes you can. You need to fill form 1022 and upload it on your e-visa system.
> 
> The form 1022 can be found on this link:
> 
> Contact Us - Change of Address, Name or Passport Details
> 
> Please hit "like" if you find this information useful.


Thanks for your quick reply!

Should I wait for CO get assigned or upload form 1022 before that?


----------



## Vijay24

HarryAdd said:


> Hello Expat world
> 
> I feel very annoying to wait without any progress or feedback...
> 
> Is there anyone who lodged the visa application in Sep, got a CO allocated or Visa Grant???
> 
> PS:- this is the only forum which makes the hopes stay alive all the time. Thanks to all my co-expats



Not even 30 days over and you are annoyed already? People here are waiting from 2-3 months. Your time too will come. Chill


----------



## felix2020

amol.pophale said:


> Thanks for your quick reply!
> 
> Should I wait for CO get assigned or upload form 1022 before that?


Upload as soon as possible. Getting your CO to ask for it, and then uploading may slow down the process. The department looks for decision ready applications. You need to make their job as simple as possible.


----------



## felix2020

ambproject said:


> Can any body tell or give information that job verification took place after how much time any one who got it


If your CO is satisfied with the documentation provided, job verification may never take place. The department usually communicates with the applicant regarding documentation. If the department still has doubts, they will conduct an internal check through high commission. It is usually at a final stage of the application process.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bhanu.it2002 said:


> Hello frens,
> 
> Got our grant today.. Very excited and indeed got in just one day after submitting missing doc to CO. My CO is from brisbane GSM team 33
> 
> I wish all the very best for every one waiting for grants .


hi buddy,

tons of congratulations to you and undoubtedly, achieving visa is one of the milestones. I am really happy for you and wish you all the very best for your bright future in aussie.

Hope to meet you there!

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Colombo

this is so bad

tomorrow i will call them again

this will be the third time..

I donno will I be abled to handle this pressure any more...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## felix2020

ambproject said:


> Well my co is appointed some 30 days ago bit no requirement made as yet


Did you try to communicate with him ? There is a number of possibilities:

Verification of work experience

Security Check


----------



## Varun1

Varun1 said:


> Yes I have applied as 233411 ANZSCO code because it is correlated to 2125-13.
> 
> And it is not mentioned on my assessment letter that it is valid for indefinite period.
> 
> Infact nothing is written on it regarding validity period. I have asked the assessing authority and they stated that their assessment outcome letter is valid for indefinite period.
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply...


Seniors please guide about my skills assessment letter from engineers Australia... issued in 2008 with ASCO. 
Really confused


----------



## himalipatra

Fingers crossed for tomorrow... :fingerscrossed: Last day of this week!!! :frusty:


----------



## Varun1

felix2020 said:


> Yes you can. You need to fill form 1022 and upload it on your e-visa system.
> 
> The form 1022 can be found on this link:
> 
> Contact Us - Change of Address, Name or Passport Details
> 
> Please hit "like" if you find this information useful.


Same problem for me also...

I have entered my wife's name as non-migrating dependent and she don't have her passport too.

Can I also remove my spouse's name from my application to speed up the decision process?


----------



## Heemu

Firetoy said:


> My predictions for LAST WEEK are going this way right now:
> 
> Kbounds
> FlyD GRANTED
> Firetoy CO ALLOCATED
> Harshaldesai CO ALLOCATED
> Ankitakharbanda (has CO already, but no team, no CO initials….shake your agent!!!)
> Sinchan CO ALLOCATED
> Unnat_upadhyay
> Roposh GRANTED
> Ruchkal
> Heemu
> sowmyaraghuraman
> abby0910
> Birender
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> mohsinhere
> Praveenfire
> Crosswind (CO? or direct grant???) CO ALLOCATED
> Visa for me (visa for you and for everyone!!  )
> Chembata (You see? You are in the list )
> bhanu.it2002 GRANTED
> himalipatra CO ALLOCATED
> ssyap (grange)
> TheEndGame
> AND THIS OTHER PEOPLE ARE IN THE LIST, BUT THEIR NICKS DON’T MATCH WITH ANY EXPATFORUM USER:
> Blue
> FRED123
> Anns
> JINM
> 
> Expected grants:
> Colombo *YOU MORE THAN ANYONE DESERVE THE GRANT. BE PATIENT*
> Bhupesh545
> amitso
> sandhuaman (I think it is a bit early for you, but.. who knows) GRANTED
> 
> We still have tomorrow, and remember that you can have your CO allocated and not even know it! Good luck for everyone!


Crossing my fingers for tomorrow since CO has not yet been allocated for me...I wish prediction of firetoy comes true and everyone who are in firetoy's prediction list may get direct grant/CO by tomorrow...it's really pathetic to wait for Mr. CO....Good luck guys (including me)....


----------



## felix2020

Varun1 said:


> Same problem for me also...
> 
> I have entered my wife's name as non-migrating dependent and she don't have her passport too.
> 
> Can I also remove my spouse's name from my application to speed up the decision process?


Yes you can. Fill form 1022 and remove your wife from the application.


----------



## felix2020

ambproject said:


> Yeah that's why I am worried she not asked for any thing as yet


I am sure she doesn't need anything else. You will get a direct grant if you uploaded medical and PCC.









"This is not a legal advice, I am not a lawyer."


----------



## vikasmart

What kind of additional docs except medical, pcc, bank statement , salary slip, job duties letter, ITreturns etc can CO may ask. Because I hv uploaded above all. CO has asked from someone additional doc...right? Which kind of it can be more than this?


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> What kind of additional docs except medical, pcc, bank statement , salary slip, job duties letter, ITreturns etc can CO may ask. Because I hv uploaded above all. CO has asked from someone additional doc...right? Which kind of it can be more than this?


CO may or may not ask for any document. It depends on individual case and the level of complexity. 

Someone mentioned on form 80 that he has served for Military. CO asked for military discharge letter.

I hope you get what I mean.


----------



## felix2020

Vijay24 said:


> Not even 30 days over and you are annoyed already? People here are waiting from 2-3 months. Your time too will come. Chill


Everyone should relax for first 30-40 days. Then, if nothing is happening, they should start worrying.


----------



## Dabz

Heemu said:


> Crossing my fingers for tomorrow since CO has not yet been allocated for me...I wish prediction of firetoy comes true and everyone who are in firetoy's prediction list may get direct grant/CO by tomorrow...it's really pathetic to wait for Mr. CO....Good luck guys (including me)....


Not much of a believer in fortunes , But yet you can count me in your predictions as well . Thanks !


----------



## roposh

Hi All,
Congratulations to those who got their grants and best of luck to those who are waiting.
Special wishes to ruchlal firetoy kmann 

Plz remember that all CO's look for decision ready applications. So make sure that u have submitted as many documents as possible to support ur claim alongwith PCC and Medicals even before a CO is assigned so that when he comes he find a desicion ready application rather than the one where he needs to ask for additional docs.

Hope this helps.

regards
Roposh


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> Upload as soon as possible. Getting your CO to ask for it, and then uploading may slow down the process. The department looks for decision ready applications. You need to make their job as simple as possible.



Hi felix2020,

While I understand what u mean when U say “You need to make their job as simple as possible. – Does this also mean that PCC/Medicals can be done prior to getting a Case Officer. May u please clarify on this. I think by doing this we save time (both ours and the DIAC’s)…I may be very wrong though…..as they say “the faster pig goes to the butcher first”. :wreath:

My Good Guy. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## itisme

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today.
> Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii iiiiiiiiiiiiii
> Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification.
> Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO.
> I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time.
> I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant.
> Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself.
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


Wow.. Congratulations!! Had you submitted your form 80? Did CO ask you for it? You had UK visa rejection in the past right? Any impact?


----------



## muralimailbox

*Contacted DIBP Today*

I had contacted the DIBP today on phone one to find out my CO allocation and other to correct couple of mistakes done by me while frontloading the docs. I had accidentally selected Australia Exp instead of Overseas exp.

The Operator said that CO is not yet allocated and for the fl error he told me to send an e-mail to 
[email protected] attaching a covering letter. 

Also we had frontloaded my wife's form 1221 and she had loaded without her graduation details in it but those are there in the EOI. Shall I wait for the CO to ask me about that or shall inform in that e-mail or I load another one with the correct details also what will be the impact I am not claiming points for my wife. And another mistake is her sign is different from passport (because of her surname change) does it make any difference Does CO take these serious and reject?

I would appreciate if any of you has any sample letters or formats. Also Senior expats if anyone can predict my allocation and grant would be great...Thanks in advance.


----------



## kmann

roposh said:


> Hi All,
> Congratulations to those who got their grants and best of luck to those who are waiting.
> Special wishes to ruchlal firetoy kmann
> 
> Plz remember that all CO's look for decision ready applications. So make sure that u have submitted as many documents as possible to support ur claim alongwith PCC and Medicals even before a CO is assigned so that when he comes he find a desicion ready application rather than the one where he needs to ask for additional docs.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> regards
> Roposh


Thanks a lot for ur wishes bro......It means a lot


----------



## Apple4s

felix2020 said:


> Everyone should relax for first 30-40 days. Then, if nothing is happening, they should start worrying.


Thanks 

I am waiting for CO allocation ..
I have done my medicals and the below msg is displayed...

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

I am assuming its system generated or if am lucky CO should have been already allocated


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> Thanks
> 
> I am waiting for CO allocation ..
> I have done my medicals and the below msg is displayed...
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> I am assuming its system generated or if am lucky CO should have been already allocated


It is system generated and it means that your medical report has been received by the department. It doesn't confirm CO allocation.


----------



## Firetoy

Sad Fishie said:


> Hi Everyone, I can't say that I'm new to this forum .....


So sorry sad fishie! Let's hope it doesn't take too long. Cheer up mate! Be patient and good luck with your process!


----------



## felix2020

muralimailbox said:


> I had contacted the DIBP today on phone one to find out my CO allocation and other to correct couple of mistakes done by me while frontloading the docs. I had accidentally selected Australia Exp instead of Overseas exp.
> 
> The Operator said that CO is not yet allocated and for the fl error he told me to send an e-mail to
> [email protected] attaching a covering letter.
> 
> Also we had frontloaded my wife's form 1221 and she had loaded without her graduation details in it but those are there in the EOI. Shall I wait for the CO to ask me about that or shall inform in that e-mail or I load another one with the correct details also what will be the impact I am not claiming points for my wife. And another mistake is her sign is different from passport (because of her surname change) does it make any difference Does CO take these serious and reject?
> 
> I would appreciate if any of you has any sample letters or formats. Also Senior expats if anyone can predict my allocation and grant would be great...Thanks in advance.


You will have your grant on or before November 13th.


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Hi felix2020,
> 
> While I understand what u mean when U say “You need to make their job as simple as possible. – Does this also mean that PCC/Medicals can be done prior to getting a Case Officer. May u please clarify on this. I think by doing this we save time (both ours and the DIAC’s)…I may be very wrong though…..as they say “the faster pig goes to the butcher first”. :wreath:
> 
> My Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PCC and MED can be done before CO, and even before visa application in most of the cases. Your CO will have multiple cases to work on. If your file is incomplete, he/she will move to the next one and may not come back to your file soon enough.

Therefore, it is recommended to frontload everything so that you may get the grant at the time of your CO allocation.


----------



## felix2020

My name will be here soon.

Where is Colombo by the way ? haven't heard from him for a while. Hope he gets his grant soon. 




Firetoy said:


> My predictions for LAST WEEK are going this way right now:
> 
> Kbounds
> FlyD GRANTED
> Firetoy CO ALLOCATED
> Harshaldesai CO ALLOCATED
> Ankitakharbanda (has CO already, but no team, no CO initials….shake your agent!!!)
> Sinchan CO ALLOCATED
> Unnat_upadhyay
> Roposh GRANTED
> Ruchkal
> Heemu
> sowmyaraghuraman
> abby0910
> Birender
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> mohsinhere
> Praveenfire
> Crosswind (CO? or direct grant???) CO ALLOCATED
> Visa for me (visa for you and for everyone!!  )
> Chembata (You see? You are in the list )
> bhanu.it2002 GRANTED
> himalipatra CO ALLOCATED
> ssyap (grange)
> TheEndGame
> AND THIS OTHER PEOPLE ARE IN THE LIST, BUT THEIR NICKS DON’T MATCH WITH ANY EXPATFORUM USER:
> Blue
> FRED123
> Anns
> JINM
> 
> Expected grants:
> Colombo *YOU MORE THAN ANYONE DESERVE THE GRANT. BE PATIENT*
> Bhupesh545
> amitso
> sandhuaman (I think it is a bit early for you, but.. who knows) GRANTED
> 
> We still have tomorrow, and remember that you can have your CO allocated and not even know it! Good luck for everyone!


----------



## drshk

ditto!  layball:



aravindhmohan said:


> Awaiting any kind of communication from my co . Team 08


----------



## Sad Fishie

*Security checks*



felix2020 said:


> Do you have any clue why it went for mandatory checks? Being a national from a particular country doesn't automatically qualify you for a security check.


I'm really not sure but I've heard through friends that have applied that all males from our country must undergo the mandatory checks. A friend of mine has applied in March and their checks haven't come through yet. And I've read others have applied in Jan-Feb and theirs haven't come yet. However I notice that male applicants from the 190 stream, my country, get theirs easily.  I'm sad about this news


----------



## AM

Got mail from co for pending docs. He couldnt download a lot of what I uploaded


----------



## praveenfire

Last day of this Week.. Good Luck Guys.
Waiting to see who are the lucky ones today and who is going to to open today's score board...


----------



## ssyap

I can't bare with this waiting game so ended calling them first thing in the morning today. CO has been assigned yesterday but they didn't want to reveal team assigned when I asked. Will do my Medical check up later in the afternoon. Hope all is well.


----------



## felix2020

Sad Fishie said:


> I'm really not sure but I've heard through friends that have applied that all males from our country must undergo the mandatory checks. A friend of mine has applied in March and their checks haven't come through yet. And I've read others have applied in Jan-Feb and theirs haven't come yet. However I notice that male applicants from the 190 stream, my country, get theirs easily.  I'm sad about this news


Are you currently onshore ? 

Don't worry. Be patient. Each individual case is different and yours one may get processed faster. 

Good Luck.


----------



## shift_move

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys I got My GRANT Letter today. Yipiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Chahe mujhe koi jangleeeeeeee kahe .. Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Submitted additional docs ( PCC only ) on 14th and today morning 7 AM IST i got my grant notification. Can't believe my luck, got such a nice team with such a nice indian CO. I thank each and every one on this forum being part of my journey and as a guiding person in my waiting time. I wish each and everybody a good luck waiting for CO and grant. Sooner or later you all will get it. I will always be in touch with this forum even when I am in Oz. Still Can't believe myself. Cheers, Ashish


Congratulations and all the best. Enjoy! Happy for you.


----------



## shift_move

ashish0401 said:


> Thanks Bro. Now which is the other thread where we need to stick together : cool: Cheers, Ashish


Good question. Please do let us know as well. We can be in touch and could assist ourselves in finding a job


----------



## shift_move

strikerjax said:


> Is it taking an about 2 months for the CO to be assigned? I lodged for the visa on the 28th Aug and I am waiting for the CO to be assigned. Also regarding FBI background checks, does it take about 3/4 weeks?



It took me exactly 6 weeks.


----------



## shift_move

amol.pophale said:


> Thanks for your quick reply! Should I wait for CO get assigned or upload form 1022 before that?


I suggest go ahead and upload. Co will have all the docs to give you a direct grant. Will save you some time.


----------



## shift_move

goodguy2 said:


> Hi felix2020, While I understand what u mean when U say &#147;You need to make their job as simple as possible. &#150; Does this also mean that PCC/Medicals can be done prior to getting a Case Officer. May u please clarify on this. I think by doing this we save time (both ours and the DIAC&#146;s)&#133;I may be very wrong though&#133;..as they say &#147;the faster pig goes to the butcher first&#148;. :wreath: My Good Guy. ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? * ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Yes. You could go ahead and get your meds and Pcc done. That is what I did and I got a direct grant. As a matter of fact I know a lot if people do thus before a co is allocated.


----------



## sajeesh salim

mY TIMELINE IS HERE


ACS APP(15-01-13), 
ACC APRO(1-3-13), 
IELTS-7.5, 
SS APPL(3-7-13)
SS ACKN(8-7-13)
SS APRO(30-7-13)
VISA LODG(5-8-13)
CO(11-9-2013)
MED&PCC(3-10-2013) 
GRANT(17-9-2013)


----------



## ruchkal

roposh said:


> Hi All,
> Congratulations to those who got their grants and best of luck to those who are waiting.
> Special wishes to ruchlal firetoy kmann
> 
> Plz remember that all CO's look for decision ready applications. So make sure that u have submitted as many documents as possible to support ur claim alongwith PCC and Medicals even before a CO is assigned so that when he comes he find a desicion ready application rather than the one where he needs to ask for additional docs.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> regards
> Roposh


Thanks a lot Roposh.... Waiting for CO allocation still.....:rolleyes2::rolleyes2:


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> You will have your grant on or before November 13th.


What about me felix?
When i cAn hope grant?
I think it will be around mid december or 21 november (my daughter's birthday). She is very lucky for me as i started whole process after her entry in to my life on 21/11/2012. It will be rocking gift on her birthday.


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations for all who got their Golden email yesterday... :tea::drum::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: All the very best for your future in Oz...

I am starting my 7th week today but still no CO allocation... I think god is giving me a lesson on being patience...:couch2::bowl::bowl:

This is the longest waiting in migration process ever for me.. I even got skill assessment within 5 weeks, which is considered to as most time consuming step... :bolt:

However, waiting with positive thoughts... :typing::typing:

Ruchkal


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> What about me felix?
> When i cAn hope grant?
> I think it will be around mid december or 21 november (my daughter's birthday). She is very lucky for me as i started whole process after her entry in to my life on 21/11/2012. It will be rocking gift on her birthday.


You will have it on or before 25-11-2013 if you front loaded everything. I can see you have already done MED and PCC. So there is a high possibility you may get it on 21-11.

You and me lodged at the same time. I am onshore. Stay in touch. PM me occasionally.


----------



## sylvia_australia

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations for all who got their Golden email yesterday... :tea::drum::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: All the very best for your future in Oz...
> 
> I am starting my 7th week today but still no CO allocation... I think god is giving me a lesson on being patience...:couch2::bowl::bowl:
> 
> This is the longest waiting in migration process ever for me.. I even got skill assessment within 5 weeks, which is considered to as most time consuming step... :bolt:
> 
> However, waiting with positive thoughts... :typing::typing:
> 
> Ruchkal


Same with me dear.
I got state nomination in just 25 days from NSW. 
This final waiting is killing all of us.
But this will help all of us in australia in bad times


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations for all who got their Golden email yesterday... :tea::drum::cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: All the very best for your future in Oz...
> 
> I am starting my 7th week today but still no CO allocation... I think god is giving me a lesson on being patience...:couch2::bowl::bowl:
> 
> This is the longest waiting in migration process ever for me.. I even got skill assessment within 5 weeks, which is considered to as most time consuming step... :bolt:
> 
> However, waiting with positive thoughts... :typing::typing:
> 
> Ruchkal


I understand how you feel. The longest period I have waited is for the IELTS result which took 14 days to release. 

The waiting is really painful and it will get even worse if I don't get a CO or grant in 3 weeks.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*any grants today*

gud mng guys , any grants for today , pl update asap


----------



## felix2020

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> gud mng guys , any grants for today , pl update asap


I want to see your grant today. It's about time. You may get it today based on my 60 day maximum prediction. You complete 60 days today. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## shk

I lodged my visa application on *22nd August *.189- system analyst
No sign of CO allocation. I am yet to do medical and PCC. Waiting for CO to tell as agent is insisting on that.

Should I call & check on CO allocation? What is the best way to contact them ? 
Please share number to contact.


----------



## ram2013

Hi peeps,

Finally my CO replied after 100 days of waiting. She request for PCC which is the only document pending. 

Reason for not front uploading pcc is because need PCC referral letter to get PCC. 

One more news my CO is changed n presume current CO will process my application ASAP. 

Cheers

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

felix2020 said:


> I want to see your grant today. It's about time. You may get it today based on my 60 day maximum prediction. You complete 60 days today.
> 
> Keep us updated.


THANKS felix jus pray for me dear


----------



## felix2020

shk said:


> I lodged my visa application on *22nd August *.189- system analyst
> No sign of CO allocation. I am yet to do medical and PCC. Waiting for CO to tell as agent is insisting on that.
> 
> Should I call & check on CO allocation? What is the best way to contact them ?
> Please share number to contact.


Call them after you complete 8 weeks.

You will get a standard answer, they are within the time frame, you will be allocated soon, CO will contact you if needed, etc...


----------



## sylvia_australia

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> THANKS felix jus pray for me dear


We all are praying for you ankita.
May i know your location.


----------



## AM

Got co mailing me asking for few documents . Sending it over the weekend


----------



## felix2020

aravindhmohan said:


> Got co mailing me asking for few documents . Sending it over the weekend


What document is he asking for?

You will get your grant on or before 29-10.


----------



## AM

Why 29 10 in specific.
Employment 
Marriage 
Birth certificate


----------



## felix2020

aravindhmohan said:


> Why 29 10 in specific.
> Employment
> Marriage
> Birth certificate


Because you lodged it on 29-08.

My prediction is maximum 60 days for 190 and maximum 90 days for 189.


----------



## ram2013

Peeps,

Finally got reply from CO after 100 days of waiting. Only left with PCC to submit.
My CO is changed but still from same Adelaide T8. Hope this CO will give me grant soon.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ariyawansha81

ram2013 said:


> Peeps,
> 
> Finally got reply from CO after 100 days of waiting. Only left with PCC to submit.
> My CO is changed but still from same Adelaide T8. Hope this CO will give me grant soon.
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon



this is a really good news for team 08 people...


----------



## AM

Got mail from co for pending documents . Someone is working then


----------



## AM

I will pray and I hope to get it before that if possible


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

felix2020 said:


> Because you lodged it on 29-08.
> 
> My prediction is maximum 60 days for 190 and maximum 90 days for 189.


This time line is from what date? Allocation of CO?


----------



## felix2020

aravindhmohan said:


> I will pray and I hope to get it before that if possible


Most people in this forum are getting it within the 60 days time frame. So keep your fingers crossed and stay positive.


----------



## tihor

felix2020 said:


> Because you lodged it on 29-08.
> 
> My prediction is maximum 60 days for 190 and maximum 90 days for 189.


I am yet to get my grant and I am well beyond 60 days 

I assume we cannot generalize it and depends on case to case. As worst case scenario, I would say 10 weeks would be best prediction for 190.


----------



## felix2020

sanjeevmanocha said:


> This time line is from what date? Allocation of CO?


It is from the date of lodgement. 

40 days for the CO, 20 days for the grant, if you are 190


----------



## AM

In general the timeline is more or less correct


----------



## tihor

Guys, I was asked to submit my Switzerland PCC on 16/10 which I emailed to CO on same date. But even today on my evisa site, it shows date of 16/10 with "Requested" status. 

I am assuming that my CO did not set the status on evisa site and that he must have received the document which I emailed. 

Do you think I wait until next week and email him for status?


----------



## felix2020

tihor said:


> I am yet to get my grant and I am well beyond 60 days
> 
> I assume we cannot generalize it and depends on case to case. As worst case scenario, I would say 10 weeks would be best prediction for 190.


Yeah I meant on average. Some people got their grant in less than 6 weeks and some are waiting more than 10 weeks. So it's 8 weeks on average depending on the complexity of the case.


----------



## ariyawansha81

aravindhmohan said:


> Got mail from co for pending documents . Someone is working then


hay bro .. it is awaking news... it is 101 days by today


----------



## felix2020

tihor said:


> Guys, I was asked to submit my Switzerland PCC on 16/10 which I emailed to CO on same date. But even today on my evisa site, it shows date of 16/10 with "Requested" status.
> 
> I am assuming that my CO did not set the status on evisa site and that he must have received the document which I emailed.
> 
> Do you think I wait until next week and email him for status?


If you see your Swiss PCC on the attached document section, it is there and your CO can access it.


----------



## Vijay24

tihor said:


> Guys, I was asked to submit my Switzerland PCC on 16/10 which I emailed to CO on same date. But even today on my evisa site, it shows date of 16/10 with "Requested" status.
> 
> I am assuming that my CO did not set the status on evisa site and that he must have received the document which I emailed.
> 
> Do you think I wait until next week and email him for status?


Don't worry about that. CO may not update the status there in Visa page now. Your cO might have received and verified. Once he finalizes everything and after sending you a grant letter, the status will be changed in Visa page.


----------



## drshk

so finally you have heard from your CO, congrats! it means things are moving ahead :clap2:



aravindhmohan said:


> Got mail from co for pending docs. He couldnt download a lot of what I uploaded


----------



## tihor

felix2020 said:


> If you see your Swiss PCC on the attached document section, it is there and your CO can access it.


Actually I see my first uploaded (22/08) swiss pcc in the attached docs section.. 

CO requested PCC still shows the status of TRIM with date 16/10


----------



## felix2020

tihor said:


> Actually I see my first uploaded (22/08) swiss pcc in the attached docs section..
> 
> CO requested PCC still shows the status of TRIM with date 16/10


You should see 2 Swiss PCC on your attached document section with different dates.


----------



## Sujith singh

Guys my evisa status still hasn't changed, it's still says required since 07/10/13, the waiting is killing my patience man....


----------



## amy87

Any reviews on turtle team 8 ???


----------



## Pardee

felix2020 said:


> Did you lodge 189 or 190 ?
> 
> I can see your CO allocation was quick. But I am not sure why the grant is not issued yet.


My CO allocation date is 26 AUG. Additional docks were not requested on 12 AUG It was 12 SEP. I sent all req docks via Emil by replying the mail of CO. I asked about any pending docks to CO a few days ago he replied nothing is pending but my main application summary shows some docks are requested which has been received by CO.


----------



## felix2020

Sujith singh said:


> Guys my evisa status still hasn't changed, it's still says required since 07/10/13, the waiting is killing my patience man....


Can you create a signature with your timeline?


----------



## AM

Thanks


----------



## AM

Got co assigned only 7 days back


----------



## felix2020

Pardee said:


> My CO allocation date is 26 AUG. Additional docks were not requested on 12 AUG It was 12 SEP. I sent all req docks via Emil by replying the mail of CO. I asked about any pending docks to CO a few days ago he replied nothing is pending but my main application summary shows some docks are requested which has been received by CO.


Submitting decision ready application is very important. You could have got your grant already if you have uploaded all documents before CO allocation.


----------



## starwars123

*Grant Received*

OMG i received my grant now.. Gosh i am sooper excited and still over the moon... Thanks for all your prayers and advices..


----------



## HarryAdd

shk said:


> I lodged my visa application on *22nd August *.189- system analyst
> No sign of CO allocation. I am yet to do medical and PCC. Waiting for CO to tell as agent is insisting on that.
> 
> Should I call & check on CO allocation? What is the best way to contact them ?
> Please share number to contact.


who is your agent???

even I was thinking to process my pcc and medical but my agent (y-axis) says "No" and tells me all ******** on why I should not do them now... so wait for the CO to be allocated :mad2:


----------



## colomboSL190

Hi 
Im new! joined this forum cos curiosity got better of me. Very confused and want to know why Bangledishi and pakistani visa applications take over 12 months to process? Saw one thread which says 22 months!!!!! What are external internal security checks?
Hope some one will be kind enough to enlighten me


----------



## ariyawansha81

*Congrats*



starwars123 said:


> OMG i received my grant now.. Gosh i am sooper excited and still over the moon... Thanks for all your prayers and advices..



many many congrats :first:, very first grant of the day... wish you good luck for your future in ozi.... eace:eace:eace:eace:

btw which team you were assigned ?


----------



## manubadboy

starwars123 said:


> OMG i received my grant now.. Gosh i am sooper excited and still over the moon... Thanks for all your prayers and advices..


Congrats Starwars.. Have fun dude..


----------



## starwars123

ariyawansha81 said:


> many many congrats :first:, very first grant of the day... wish you good luck for your future in ozi.... eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> btw which team you were assigned ?


Thanks  adl team 8. Co initial sg. Best wishes for you also


----------



## manubadboy

colomboSL190 said:


> Hi
> Im new! joined this forum cos curiosity got better of me. Very confused and want to know why Bangledishi and pakistani visa applications take over 12 months to process? Saw one thread which says 22 months!!!!! What are external internal security checks?
> Hope some one will be kind enough to enlighten me


Hey colomboSL190.. Welcome to the forum mate.. Well, there are a few countries which are subjected to external checks and it takes up to 1.5 years for the external checks to be completed. These external checks are completed by an company to which the contract is given by DIBP.. These security checks include everything about that particular person.. Even the minute detail that the person has mentioned in his form 80 is checked.:clock:


----------



## starwars123

manubadboy said:


> Congrats Starwars.. Have fun dude..


Thanks bro


----------



## akshay1229

How much it takes for PCC in India?

Applied online and sent for police verification..


----------



## akshay1229

How much it takes to get PCC in India after sent for police verification.


----------



## colomboSL190

manubadboy said:


> Hey colomboSL190.. Welcome to the forum mate.. Well, there are a few countries which are subjected to external checks and it takes up to 1.5 years for the external checks to be completed. These external checks are completed by an company to which the contract is given by DIBP.. These security checks include everything about that particular person.. Even the minute detail that the person has mentioned in his form 80 is checked.:clock:




Wow! thanks. Was in the dark! so is sri lanka one of these countries? . I lodged application on 12th sep 2013. Will it take more time than the customary 6 weeks?


----------



## Apple4s

starwars123 said:


> Thanks bro


Congrats mate


----------



## manubadboy

HarryAdd said:


> who is your agent???
> 
> even I was thinking to process my pcc and medical but my agent (y-axis) says "No" and tells me all ******** on why I should not do them now... so wait for the CO to be allocated :mad2:


You should give your Y-axis agent a lots of ******** and get your PCC done.. Because even DIBP says that for 190 subclass you should get everything done and upload the PCC before a CO is assigned. I will try to look up for the official word for you so that you can show that to your agent..:faint:


----------



## manubadboy

akshay1229 said:


> How much it takes for PCC in India?
> 
> Applied online and sent for police verification..


Well if your passport has the same address where you are living now then it takes 1.5 hour


----------



## akshay1229

ram2013 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Finally my CO replied after 100 days of waiting. She request for PCC which is the only document pending.
> 
> Reason for not front uploading pcc is because need PCC referral letter to get PCC.
> 
> One more news my CO is changed n presume current CO will process my application ASAP.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


Hi Ram..
Where do u belong to.?
Same happened to me at Vadodara.


----------



## manubadboy

colomboSL190 said:


> Wow! thanks. Was in the dark! so is sri lanka one of these countries? . I lodged application on 12th sep 2013. Will it take more time than the customary 6 weeks?


I am not sure but I dont think Sri Lanka is one of those countries. Cool man I also applied on 12 Sept and I called DIBP yesterday as 5 weeks were completed. But no CO was assigned. So I am guessing have to wait for another week. And all depends on your CO as the maximum processing time is 6 months for a visa application of subclass 190..


----------



## akshay1229

manubadboy said:


> Well if your passport has the same address where you are living now then it takes 1.5 hour


Not happened to my case mate...
Living at same place but that guy did send for police verification..


----------



## gprotima

I have submitted EOI for 2613 software engineer in 3/7/13 ... but no news till date ..



iamafreak said:


> For which skill you submitted EOI? are there slots available?


----------



## manubadboy

akshay1229 said:


> Not happened to my case mate...
> Living at same place but that guy did send for police verification..


That is a bit strange.. My verification took 90 minutes only..


----------



## manubadboy

gprotima said:


> I have submitted EOI for 2613 software engineer in 3/7/13 ... but no news till date ..


You should do 2 things asap..
1. Call DIBP and ask for CO status
2. Update you signature with your timelines..


----------



## ariyawansha81

*hi colombo*



colomboSL190 said:


> Wow! thanks. Was in the dark! so is sri lanka one of these countries? . I lodged application on 12th sep 2013. Will it take more time than the customary 6 weeks?


it depend on case by case and your luck.... in my case applied(190) july and still waiting for grants


----------



## shift_move

akshay1229 said:


> How much it takes to get PCC in India after sent for police verification.



I got mine on the same day. Right then and there. But if it is sent for verification, it takes a week in chennai. I don't know how it works in other cities.


----------



## ariyawansha81

hi all,

good news , today one grant from team 8 , *starwars123 *


----------



## colomboSL190

manubadboy said:


> I am not sure but I dont think Sri Lanka is one of those countries. Cool man I also applied on 12 Sept and I called DIBP yesterday as 5 weeks were completed. But no CO was assigned. So I am guessing have to wait for another week. And all depends on your CO as the maximum processing time is 6 months for a visa application of subclass 190..


Oh so we are both on the same boat. Where is your ss from? Mine Nsw.. And who is your agent if i may ask?. Co might hopefully be allocated by next week. I applied as an accountant


----------



## amitso

ram2013 said:


> Peeps,
> 
> Finally got reply from CO after 100 days of waiting. Only left with PCC to submit.
> My CO is changed but still from same Adelaide T8. Hope this CO will give me grant soon.
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


Congrats Ram,

What is your new CO initials? 

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## HarryAdd

manubadboy said:


> You should give your Y-axis agent a lots of ******** and get your PCC done.. Because even DIBP says that for 190 subclass you should get everything done and upload the PCC before a CO is assigned. I will try to look up for the official word for you so that you can show that to your agent..:faint:


thanks buddy for the reply...

I am searching for official word now... if you find it please post me. appreciate your help


----------



## manubadboy

colomboSL190 said:


> Oh so we are both on the same boat. Where is your ss from? Mine Nsw.. And who is your agent if i may ask?. Co might hopefully be allocated by next week. I applied as an accountant


My SS is from South Australia.. I have a MARA approved agent.. I am not sure we can write the agent's name here.. If you wanna know I will msg you the name.. They are quite nice .. I applied as a Telecom Engineer.


----------



## amitso

starwars123 said:


> OMG i received my grant now.. Gosh i am sooper excited and still over the moon... Thanks for all your prayers and advices..


Congratulations,

Finally some good news from Team 8. I hope they are picking up now, and we will get visa soon. 

Good Luck guys,

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## Ben 10

colomboSL190 said:


> Hi
> Im new! joined this forum cos curiosity got better of me. Very confused and want to know why Bangledishi and pakistani visa applications take over 12 months to process? Saw one thread which says 22 months!!!!! What are external internal security checks?
> Hope some one will be kind enough to enlighten me


who are the ppl who still waiting for a year ?


----------



## colomboSL190

ariyawansha81 said:


> it depend on case by case and your luck.... in my case applied(190) july and still waiting for grants


Oh how frustrating!. What is your occupation? Is Co allocated?


----------



## Ben 10

starwars123 said:


> OMG i received my grant now.. Gosh i am sooper excited and still over the moon... Thanks for all your prayers and advices..


Congrats


----------



## ashish0401

terminator1 said:


> congrats ashish.
> best wishes!


Are you serious terminator ?
Still waiting for grant 
What's wrong with team 8 man.....


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## colomboSL190

Ben 10 said:


> who are the ppl who still waiting for a year ?


I saw on a diff thread ... which had bangladeshi n pakistani applicants


----------



## ashish0401

shift_move said:


> Good question. Please do let us know as well. We can be in touch and could assist ourselves in finding a job


Sure,

I will find out and let you that info....



Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## ashish0401

Firetoy said:


> woww woww wowww, many grants today!!!
> Congratulations to ashish0401, bhanuit.2002 and Sandhuaman (well, was not a bit early for you, glad to be wrong!)!!!


Thanks firetory.
i wish you too get soon.
My prediction is next week for you 


Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## Rikki15

Good news to all, atleast things started moving... hope next week will bring smile on everybodys face ...

Best of Luck to all.


----------



## Birender

ashish0401 said:


> Are you serious terminator ?
> Still waiting for grant
> What's wrong with team 8 man.....
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ashish


team 34 it is.


----------



## Ben 10

colomboSL190 said:


> I saw on a diff thread ... which had bangladeshi n pakistani applicants


It is not possible , ppl might have got the visa grant , can you post the link , if you can ?

Also add your signature


----------



## manubadboy

Ben 10 said:


> It is not possible , ppl might have got the visa grant , can you post the link , if you can ?
> 
> Also add your signature


Nopes he is stating truth.. There are few of the paki and Bangladeshi friends who have been waiting for almost 2 years now.. I saw one guy who lodged visa on March 2012 and he was waiting till September 30th(I havent checked after that).. CO says their application has been subjected to external checks..:sorry:


----------



## Ben 10

manubadboy said:


> Nopes he is stating truth.. There are few of the paki and Bangladeshi friends who have been waiting for almost 2 years now.. I saw one guy who lodged visa on March 2012 and he was waiting till September 30th(I havent checked after that).. CO says their application has been subjected to external checks..:sorry:



What does it means ?
And Do i also be the same like ppl waiting for a long time


----------



## Ben 10

Anybody got , some survey link from skillselect immi.gov.au


----------



## akshay1229

Ben 10 said:


> Anybody got , some survey link from skillselect immi.gov.au


yeah. I got it few days before...filled and submitted...


----------



## Ben 10

akshay1229 said:


> yeah. I got it few days before...filled and submitted...


Why it is getting late for your grant ?


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> PCC and MED can be done before CO, and even before visa application in most of the cases. Your CO will have multiple cases to work on. If your file is incomplete, he/she will move to the next one and may not come back to your file soon enough.
> 
> Therefore, it is recommended to frontload everything so that you may get the grant at the time of your CO allocation.




Hi felix2020 and shift_move,:hail:

Cool. I understand what u mean as by not doing the PCC and medicals one is actually delaying the process.
1>	PCC and medicals are compulsory and one has to do get them anyways.

2>	Why wait for Case Officer to direct u then to do the same when u very well know that it’s a must.

3>	Unnecessary delays as u r delaying the inevitable if u waiting for the Case Officer asking u to do the needful when u very well know that u have to do it.

4>	By doing the PCC and medicals earlier, the case looks clear and complete.

So soon after lodging the application, when do u think is the best time go to for PCC and medicals. How many days will that take for each process? 

Asked u this question because I’ve read online that one must wait for the Case Officer’s request for PCC and medicals. Doesn’t make sense though as its ought to be done anyways…unless and until PCC and medicals have a a very early expiry date.:clock:

Thanks. 

My Good Guy. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

shift_move said:


> Yes. You could go ahead and get your meds and Pcc done. That is what I did and I got a direct grant. As a matter of fact I know a lot if people do thus before a co is allocated.




Hi felix2020 and shift_move,

Cool. I understand what u mean as by not doing the PCC and medicals one is actually delaying the process.
1>	PCC and medicals are compulsory and one has to do get them anyways.

2>	Why wait for Case Officer to direct u then to do the same when u very well know that it’s a must.

3>	Unnecessary delays as u r delaying the inevitable if u waiting for the Case Officer asking u to do the needful when u very well know that u have to do it.

4>	By doing the PCC and medicals earlier, the case looks clear and complete.

So soon after lodging the application, when do u think is the best time go to for PCC and medicals. How many days will that take for each process? 

Asked u this question because I’ve read online that one must wait for the Case Officer’s request for PCC and medicals. Doesn’t make sense though as its ought to be done anyways…unless and until PCC and medicals have a a very early expiry date.

Thanks. 

My Good Guy. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JoshLedger

Even Im now in Singapore..
They have told me that I cant do the Medicals without the COs documents..
Moreover, it is also stated in the DIAC website..



JaxSantiago said:


> Oh. I didn't know you can take your medical ahead of your visa application.
> 
> When I called up one of the accredited clinics in Singapore, they asked for my HAP ID (from the referral letter generated via the visa application page).


----------



## ram2013

akshay1229 said:


> Hi Ram.. Where do u belong to.? Same happened to me at Vadodara.


Sg

Oh that's good

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## JoshLedger

Hello All,
I got a doubt.. I lodged for my 189 Visa on 20th Aug and waiting for the CO to be assigned..
Im worried if ill be asked for tax returns for every year.. As I have it for the past 2 years in SIngapore.. I have not filed anything in India... Is that an Issue??


----------



## ram2013

amitso said:


> Congrats Ram, What is your new CO initials? Thanks, Amit


Many thanks amitso.

My new CO initial : GH

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ram2013

Rikki15 said:


> Good news to all, atleast things started moving... hope next week will bring smile on everybodys face ... Best of Luck to all.


Yes seems like T8 start to focus on 190. Last week one guy from 189 got grant after long wait. It's in another forum.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## srikar

JoshLedger said:


> Hello All,
> I got a doubt.. I lodged for my 189 Visa on 20th Aug and waiting for the CO to be assigned..
> Im worried if ill be asked for tax returns for every year.. As I have it for the past 2 years in SIngapore.. I have not filed anything in India... Is that an Issue??


It will be an issue if you are unable to prove it,You can try for payslips and bank statements instead.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*any grants today*

only one grant till now , shame on brisbane team , adelaide team is much more faster than you . r u guys slleeping .


----------



## tihor

Did anyone notice this?

After logging into evisa site, against each person it is showing the status of 'Processing'. Now I am not sure if this is new or if everyone is seeing the same. Can somebody please confirm?

Thanks!


----------



## srikar

akshay1229 said:


> Not happened to my case mate...
> Living at same place but that guy did send for police verification..


They will have a previous report with them when you were issued a passport,In some cases like Tatkal and other priority cases, Verification will be done later.
If they do not have the report they will do the verification again.
No problem it will be done in a week or so.


----------



## JaxSantiago

tihor said:


> Did anyone notice this?
> 
> After logging into evisa site, against each person it is showing the status of 'Processing'. Now I am not sure if this is new or if everyone is seeing the same. Can somebody please confirm?
> 
> Thanks!


I've seen that status since Day 1.

I think the moment you start submitting / uploading docs, the status changes to Processing.


----------



## thanich

JoshLedger said:


> Hello All,
> I got a doubt.. I lodged for my 189 Visa on 20th Aug and waiting for the CO to be assigned..
> Im worried if ill be asked for tax returns for every year.. As I have it for the past 2 years in SIngapore.. I have not filed anything in India... Is that an Issue??


No worry. as long you stay in singapore. You can provide singapore tax payment receipt.

Regrding your previous query . You can also take medicals before assigning CO..


----------



## tihor

JaxSantiago said:


> I've seen that status since Day 1.
> 
> I think the moment you start submitting / uploading docs, the status changes to Processing.


Thanks. I may be getting paranoid waiting for results.


----------



## praveenfire

JoshLedger said:


> Hello All,
> I got a doubt.. I lodged for my 189 Visa on 20th Aug and waiting for the CO to be assigned..
> Im worried if ill be asked for tax returns for every year.. As I have it for the past 2 years in SIngapore.. I have not filed anything in India... Is that an Issue??


I guess if you provide other documents like bank statements, salaryslips then you should be fine without tax returns.


----------



## srikar

thanich said:


> No worry. as long you stay in singapore. You can provide singapore tax payment receipt.
> 
> Regrding your previous query . You can also take medicals before assigning CO..


Hey JoshLedger are you claiming indian experience?If so you have to prove it also.
What do you say Thanich.?


----------



## mike alic

ram2013 said:


> Sg
> 
> Oh that's good
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


Hi Ram

on 15aug CO contacted you ? or u came to know by calling them?
Also CO belongs to which team?

Thanks


----------



## JoshLedger

Thanks guys for your quick replies:
1- Tax Return--- I have bank statements and HR documents from the employer, (not pay slips, but certificate of exployment/experience) for 3 out of 4 years. Im not claiming the work experience of 1 year in India as I do not have the Bank docs/payslips/HR as it is private practise). Even though I have submitted all the experience certificate of 7 year work experience (I just need 5 years)...
2- For Medicals... It would be really good if you guys send me the link.



praveenfire said:


> I guess if you provide other documents like bank statements, salaryslips then you should be fine without tax returns.


----------



## thanich

srikar said:


> Hey JoshLedger are you claiming indian experience?If so you have to prove it also.
> What do you say Thanich.?


Hi srikar,

Yes you are right.

Better to provide all the appointment and relieving in order to claim your points and it will simplify the process.


----------



## JaxSantiago

Looks like today is a quiet day eh? I have yet to hear anybody sharing that he's got a CO assigned, or a visa being granted.


----------



## pulikali

I’d called DIBP yesterday and they said no CO assigned for me yet  

But today in e-visa I noticed that the status under health changed to:

“The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.”

Earlier it was:

“No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.”

My wife’s still shows the old message. 


Does this mean: *CO assigned/Medicals referred/system glitch*?



~~~


----------



## abhaytomar

goodguy2 said:


> Hi felix2020 and shift_move,
> 
> Cool. I understand what u mean as by not doing the PCC and medicals one is actually delaying the process.
> 1>	PCC and medicals are compulsory and one has to do get them anyways.
> 
> 2>	Why wait for Case Officer to direct u then to do the same when u very well know that it’s a must.
> 
> 3>	Unnecessary delays as u r delaying the inevitable if u waiting for the Case Officer asking u to do the needful when u very well know that u have to do it.
> 
> 4>	By doing the PCC and medicals earlier, the case looks clear and complete.
> 
> So soon after lodging the application, when do u think is the best time go to for PCC and medicals. How many days will that take for each process?
> 
> Asked u this question because I’ve read online that one must wait for the Case Officer’s request for PCC and medicals. Doesn’t make sense though as its ought to be done anyways…unless and until PCC and medicals have a a very early expiry date.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> My Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi,

As soon as you lodge VISA application you should go ahead with all the required docs like,
All employment references, offer letters, experience letters, bank statement throughout your claimed experience, salary slips (as many as possible), ITR (Taxation docs), Form 80, Form 1221, PCC, Medicals, IELTS for your spouse (if added in application).
As after lodging the VISA 189, mostly the case officers are assigned in 9-10 weeks time then he starts assessing application and the provided documents, if all the docs are provided then the assessment goes easily and quickly whereas if you missed any document then he will ask you to provide that document and then may be it will take another month or two for case officer to assess your provided documents.
So, lodge your application and arrange to upload all the (maximum possible) documents within one month of time from date of lodging of VISA.

Hope I am not missing any document in above list, just review that list.

Thanks,


----------



## rahulmenda

*Hai All*


----------



## abhaytomar

ariyawansha81 said:


> this is a really good news for team 08 people...


Yes, I think for this time period, Team 8 was working for the candidates who are not registered with this Forum. I also received a mail today asking english evidence for my partner.
Hope grant soon.
Best of luck everyone..


----------



## soumyasingh

akshay1229 said:


> How much it takes to get PCC in India after sent for police verification.


It takes around 1 week. If you do not get any reply you can go to your local police station and speak to the Passport in charge. He may come to your home for verification as well. And then after the verification is done, you will get an sms and email stating that your PCC is ready. Then go to the passport office and collect it from there. 

Do not worry Akshay the grant is not very far now for you :angel:


----------



## soumyasingh

niravchaku said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been asked to submit document few documents by CO. I have uploaded all the documents on application portal.
> 
> Do I have to send this documents in the email to CO?


Hi Nirav,

It will be good if you send the documents to your CO via email as well. Sometimes it comes to their notice soon.:angel:


----------



## thanich

JoshLedger said:


> Thanks guys for your quick replies:
> 1- Tax Return--- I have bank statements and HR documents from the employer, (not pay slips, but certificate of exployment/experience) for 3 out of 4 years. Im not claiming the work experience of 1 year in India as I do not have the Bank docs/payslips/HR as it is private practise). Even though I have submitted all the experience certificate of 7 year work experience (I just need 5 years)...
> 2- For Medicals... It would be really good if you guys send me the link.


1.	Bank statement is not proof for tax return , it is proof for your employment. 
I guess it is ok to provide 7 yr work experience certififcate as long you claim only 5 year exp..

I have one doubt what do you mention in Form 80 for 1 year india work experience.

2.	Regarding Medicals. Once you lodge the visa you will recieve form with HAP ID to organise your medicals. My agent sent me the letter on very same day of my visa lodged.


----------



## srikar

Chembata said:


> I’d called DIBP yesterday and they said no CO assigned for me yet
> 
> But today in e-visa I noticed that the status under health changed to:
> 
> “The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.”
> 
> Earlier it was:
> 
> “No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.”
> 
> My wife’s still shows the old message.
> 
> 
> Does this mean: *CO assigned/Medicals referred/system glitch*?
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~


How did you know your meds were cleared on 18 Sep?


----------



## ariyawansha81

colomboSL190 said:


> Oh how frustrating!. What is your occupation? Is Co allocated?


yes bro Co - team 08 Adelaide , occupation IT business analysis


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*grants*

anyone wo got grant except starwars pl update


----------



## JoshLedger

Thank you for the valuable info.. I have not filled up FORM 80.. Dont know about this..
Also, Not sure how to get my HAP ID.. I have lodged for 189 VISA... Are these applicable for my category.. If so.. Where to get these??



thanich said:


> 1.	Bank statement is not proof for tax return , it is proof for your employment.
> I guess it is ok to provide 7 yr work experience certififcate as long you claim only 5 year exp..
> 
> I have one doubt what do you mention in Form 80 for 1 year india work experience.
> 
> 2.	Regarding Medicals. Once you lodge the visa you will recieve form with HAP ID to organise your medicals. My agent sent me the letter on very same day of my visa lodged.


----------



## johnson77

Got my Golden Grant Letter this Morning, Thank you all for your valuable guidance and constant support... Hope all of you get yours very soooon...


----------



## srikar

johnson77 said:


> Got my Golden Grant Letter this Morning, Thank you all for your valuable guidance and constant support... Hope all of you get yours very soooon...


Congrats Johnson!!!All the best for your future!!!!!


----------



## thanich

johnson77 said:


> Got my Golden Grant Letter this Morning, Thank you all for your valuable guidance and constant support... Hope all of you get yours very soooon...


Congrats johnson...


----------



## stevenmilton

felix2020 said:


> Because you lodged it on 29-08.
> 
> My prediction is maximum 60 days for 190 and maximum 90 days for 189.



Could you please let me know when I would get mine..? Your predictions seem to be coming true...


----------



## WizzyWizz

starwars123 said:


> OMG i received my grant now.. Gosh i am sooper excited and still over the moon... Thanks for all your prayers and advices..


Congrats kabayan!


----------



## thanich

JoshLedger said:


> Thank you for the valuable info.. I have not filled up FORM 80.. Dont know about this..
> Also, Not sure how to get my HAP ID.. I have lodged for 189 VISA... Are these applicable for my category.. If so.. Where to get these??


Yes this applicable for your case also. Form 80 you can download from DIBP website. Since I lodged my visa through agent I have no idea how to get this Medical request letter.

I will try to get this info for you meanwhile you ask someone who has already lodged visa without agent.


----------



## Rikki15

abhaytomar said:


> Yes, I think for this time period, Team 8 was working for the candidates who are not registered with this Forum. I also received a mail today asking english evidence for my partner.
> Hope grant soon.
> Best of luck everyone..


Finally CO has contact all the people on this forum. i think time is nearing to congratulate each other.


----------



## johnson77

srikar said:


> Congrats Johnson!!!All the best for your future!!!!!


Thank you Srikar


----------



## johnson77

thanich said:


> Congrats johnson...


Thank u Thanich


----------



## Ganda

johnson77 said:


> Thank u Thanich


Hello Johnson, Congrats to you. :cheer2:

May ask from which team is your Case officer?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

johnson77 said:


> Got my Golden Grant Letter this Morning, Thank you all for your valuable guidance and constant support... Hope all of you get yours very soooon...


Hi johnson,

Congratulations for accomplishing such a great milestone that takes to the seventh heaven. I wish you all the very best to your bright future in Aussie.

Warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## WizzyWizz

JoshLedger said:


> Even Im now in Singapore..
> They have told me that I cant do the Medicals without the COs documents..
> Moreover, it is also stated in the DIAC website..



JoshLedger and JaxSantiago

You can have your medicals here in Singapore even without a CO. The HAP ID can actually be generated on your eVisa page under "Organise your health" link. I am done with my medicals and still waiting for CO. I went to SATA Bedok.

Also for Singapore PCC do you know that you can use your visa application summary to secure one?


----------



## harshaldesai

Guys, 

A small update from my end. we had updated the CO about my wife's pregnancy and she responded back today morning stating that we may sort all the other documents besides the medicals and update her after the baby is born with baby's details and proceed further. 

After the birth of your baby please notify the department. In order to add the baby onto the application, the Department will require the following
· Form 1022

· Baby Passport

· Baby Birth Certificate.

Cheers!!!


----------



## dchiniwal

How do we confirm, if the medicals are uploaded by the Hospitals? Can we access the reports?


----------



## JaxSantiago

dchiniwal said:


> How do we confirm, if the medicals are uploaded by the Hospitals? Can we access the reports?


When the "Organize your health" link in your eVisa page changes to “No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.”.

AFAIK, you can't access the (medical) report as well though you'd probably get a slip or report from your clinic (in my case I got one for the HIV test part. It shows negative )


----------



## metallica.kyoto

Dear Everyone i have lodged my visa yesterday.I just now realized i made a typo error in date for work experience.

1.However,i am not claiming points for the same.Kindly advise what to do?Should i wait for the CO and explain it?

2. Also about the dates for previous residence in other countries.I only remember approximate dates.Will it be ok?

Please help 

regards,
manish


----------



## johnson77

I have a clarification regarding the settlement fund to be carried. As per them they have asked us to carry 30,000 AUD. Should we show any statement that we have this money in our bank ?? will someone check this ???? in what form should we carry this settlement fund. I have few equity shares, can i just show them the shares or do i have to sell and encash them... same with gold...


----------



## johnson77

Ganda said:


> Hello Johnson, Congrats to you. :cheer2:
> 
> May ask from which team is your Case officer?


Thanks Ganda.. Team 2 adelaide.. Case Officer initial RF .


----------



## P1234

Its good sign I was also getting same message after few days of my CO . dont worry its okay.


JaxSantiago said:


> When the "Organize your health" link in your eVisa page changes to “No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.”.
> 
> AFAIK, you can't access the (medical) report as well though you'd probably get a slip or report from your clinic (in my case I got one for the HIV test part. It shows negative )


----------



## leonine4eva

Chembata said:


> I’d called DIBP yesterday and they said no CO assigned for me yet
> 
> But today in e-visa I noticed that the status under health changed to:
> 
> “The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.”
> 
> Earlier it was:
> 
> “No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.”
> 
> My wife’s still shows the old message.
> 
> 
> Does this mean: *CO assigned/Medicals referred/system glitch*?
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~


Chembata, I found the same issue this morning for myself n my child, but in the next few mins or saw the status went back to "No medicals required blah blah". I think you should see it back to normal too.


----------



## johnson77

Ganda said:


> Hello Johnson, Congrats to you. :cheer2:
> 
> May ask from which team is your Case officer?


Thank you Thanich... Team 2 Adelaide.


----------



## sagz

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> A small update from my end. we had updated the CO about my wife's pregnancy and she responded back today morning stating that we may sort all the other documents besides the medicals and update her after the baby is born with baby's details and proceed further.
> 
> After the birth of your baby please notify the department. In order to add the baby onto the application, the Department will require the following
> · Form 1022
> 
> · Baby Passport
> 
> · Baby Birth Certificate.
> 
> Cheers!!!


Don't forget to follow-up to get your baby added to the evisa application, a week after you submit these.

Cheers


----------



## johnson77

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi johnson,
> 
> Congratulations for accomplishing such a great milestone that takes to the seventh heaven. I wish you all the very best to your bright future in Aussie.
> 
> Warm regards,
> sathiya


Thanks a lot Sathiya... All the very Best to you too... you too will soon get it..


----------



## ruchkal

johnson77 said:


> Got my Golden Grant Letter this Morning, Thank you all for your valuable guidance and constant support... Hope all of you get yours very soooon...


Wow.... Congratulations..... :clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Happy for you.. All the very best Johnson77... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mike alic

WizzyWizz said:


> JoshLedger and JaxSantiago
> 
> You can have your medicals here in Singapore even without a CO. The HAP ID can actually be generated on your eVisa page under "Organise your health" link. I am done with my medicals and still waiting for CO. I went to SATA Bedok.
> 
> Also for Singapore PCC do you know that you can use your visa application summary to secure one?


Hi,

Yes, medical can be done with CO request. 

However for PCC, have you tried without CO request? I called SPF other day, they told me that CO letter is required, Would be thankful if you can share if you know how to get it without CO request.

thanks!


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations on visa grant Star Wars... :clap2::clap2::cheer2: :cheer2::flypig::cheer2: All the best for your future.....


----------



## Ben 10

rahulmenda said:


> *Hai All*


After your emp verifcation call, Did you mailed or rang to Co for the Co allocation or grant ?


----------



## sunildesaraju

hi all,

after waiting for long time i got a mail from nsw stating to do re-process of ACS. My ACS was done in mar-april 2013. Again why i have to do reprocess? can any one plz explain


----------



## sunildesaraju

do i need to pay again for the reprocess


----------



## WizzyWizz

mike alic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, medical can be done with CO request.
> 
> However for PCC, have you tried without CO request? I called SPF other day, they told me that CO letter is required, Would be thankful if you can share if you know how to get it without CO request.
> 
> thanks!


Hi Mike,

I went to spf last week in outram. fill out the form and used my visa application summary together with the generic checklist and poof they accepted my PCC application. they told me to collect after 3weeks.


----------



## abakik

Hi guys,

I received my grant letter today!!! so happy ))
It was relatively a long, and lately, frustrating wait but with a happy ending.

This forum was of great help. Thanks very much everybody!

I wish all people who wait for CO and grant letter good luck and patience!!!

Cheers!


----------



## srikar

abakik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my grant letter today!!! so happy ))
> It was relatively a long, and lately, frustrating wait but with a happy ending.
> 
> This forum was of great help. Thanks very much everybody!
> 
> I wish all people who wait for CO and grant letter good luck and patience!!!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats and wish you all the best for your future in Oz.!!!!!!1


----------



## harshaldesai

sagz said:


> Don't forget to follow-up to get your baby added to the evisa application, a week after you submit these.
> 
> Cheers


Sure would do that.

Thanks a lot. So now i can breathe in peace till Dec end. And i assume DIAC will be shut during that period for X'mas break. 

So i will sort the rest of the details in coming 1-2 weeks and then rest all after the baby is born:clap2::cheer2:


----------



## drshk

Congrats johnson :clap2: :clap2:



johnson77 said:


> Got my Golden Grant Letter this Morning, Thank you all for your valuable guidance and constant support... Hope all of you get yours very soooon...


----------



## sre375

abakik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my grant letter today!!! so happy ))
> It was relatively a long, and lately, frustrating wait but with a happy ending.
> 
> This forum was of great help. Thanks very much everybody!
> 
> I wish all people who wait for CO and grant letter good luck and patience!!!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats!!!


----------



## sagz

Congratulations Johnson

Cheers


----------



## himalipatra

End of another week of waiting :shocked:

That makes me waiting for 2 1/2 months!! am I the record braking senior in August and still waiting for the grant? Is there someone else still with a pending grant and logged app before 7th August? Please cheer me up.

I know I have a CO but he/she has never contacted up to now!! :noidea:

God please help me


----------



## Ganda

mike alic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, medical can be done with CO request.
> 
> However for PCC, have you tried without CO request? I called SPF other day, they told me that CO letter is required, Would be thankful if you can share if you know how to get it without CO request.
> 
> thanks!


Hello Mike, 

My SGPCC was also processed. i just use the visa summary application and general checklist as a proof that i have on going visa application. 

No need to mention anything to them. Just go down there bring ur passport and photocopy, picture fill up the form and attach the visa summary application. Thats it! and your SGPCC will be process. :clap2::target:


----------



## JoshLedger

Hola,
That is a new info for me.. Let me do it too.. BTW, you are for 189 right.. 
If so ill do it this weekend...



WizzyWizz said:


> JoshLedger and JaxSantiago
> 
> You can have your medicals here in Singapore even without a CO. The HAP ID can actually be generated on your eVisa page under "Organise your health" link. I am done with my medicals and still waiting for CO. I went to SATA Bedok.
> 
> Also for Singapore PCC do you know that you can use your visa application summary to secure one?


----------



## WizzyWizz

Ganda said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> My SGPCC was also processed. i just use the visa summary application and general checklist as a proof that i have on going visa application.
> 
> No need to mention anything to them. Just go down there bring ur passport and photocopy, picture fill up the form and attach the visa summary application. Thats it! and your SGPCC will be process. :clap2::target:


Hahaha! I think I know you! :lol:


----------



## rps

Hello Everyone,
I have lodged my visa application for 190 on 04/10/13. Just waiting to get case officer assigned. Does anyone get CO before 5 weeks of waiting or have to be assigned after 5 weeks of lodgement?


----------



## passion75

mithu93ku said:


> As date has changed, there must be someone working on your application. Most probably, it is your CO.


Hi Mithu, your prediction is correct. I called on DIBP today morning thry nymgo, after 15 mins waiting, a cool guy turned up and after confirming my credentials, said that mine is allocated with Case Officer on 5-Sept-2013, I lodged appn on 2-Aug-2013, added that name is Juliane from adelaide. I'm convinced now that atleast the process is in progress with a CO...I've frontloaded all docs and wishing for me and all of us here to get the Grant asap....Thanks mithu


----------



## rps

Hi everyone, What are the CO allocation time frame nowadays for 190 Visa?


----------



## Ganda

WizzyWizz said:


> Hahaha! I think I know you! :lol:


pssssssssssssssssssttttt...:nono:


----------



## passion75

sunildesaraju said:


> hi all,
> 
> after waiting for long time i got a mail from nsw stating to do re-process of ACS. My ACS was done in mar-april 2013. Again why i have to do reprocess? can any one plz explain


Hi Sunil, are you sotware developer? how many years of exp. do you have?
Is the experience all in Software engg. or were you onto teaching etc...?


----------



## Liz21

rps said:


> Hi everyone, What are the CO allocation time frame nowadays for 190 Visa?


Now its 5 to 7 weeks for 190


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

another week finished no grant received :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Ben 10 said:


> After your emp verifcation call, Did you mailed or rang to Co for the Co allocation or grant ?


Dear Ben

For job verification do they call current employer??? If thats the case then arent they jeapordising candidate's career and job?? 

Regards

Sanjeev


----------



## G D SINGH

PCC process in India

- Apply online
- Schedule appointment or walkin (mon to fri)
- If you have recently got a new passport And your PCC was done during that > Passport granting officer checks the data online > If PCC was done and data is available >> you will be issued with the PCC there & then only. Total time - 1.5 hrs.

BUT

- If you have recently got a new passport in Tatkal >> Your PCC may not have happen << Or not uploaded in the system >> > Passport granting officer checks the data online > PCC was'nt done OR data is not available online >> Fresh Police verification will be instructed in this case. Total Time >> 15 to 25 days.

~GD


----------



## felix2020

rps said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I have lodged my visa application for 190 on 04/10/13. Just waiting to get case officer assigned. Does anyone get CO before 5 weeks of waiting or have to be assigned after 5 weeks of lodgement?


CO assignment time is not consistent. You may get one in 2 weeks time, others may not get one in 8 weeks. It all depends on luck. But the average is 5 weeks.


----------



## Vijay24

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Dear Ben
> 
> For job verification do they call current employer??? If thats the case then arent they jeapordising candidate's career and job??
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sanjeev


They call and inquire about your joining date and designation. Whether you are permanent employee or not. Other basic details. Not to worry much on this!


----------



## manubadboy

Vijay24 said:


> They call and inquire about your joining date and designation. Whether you are permanent employee or not. Other basic details. Not to worry much on this!


Well for Me that's a worry sign because my HR would be telling this to my mgr who in turn will make sure that i dont get it in any case.. He might even say bad things about me just to deny me the chance.. I just wish all the documents be enough to get the visa.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

stevenmilton said:


> Could you please let me know when I would get mine..? Your predictions seem to be coming true...


You had CO on May, but did MED and PCC in September. What was the reason for this delay ?


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Vijay24 said:


> They call and inquire about your joining date and designation. Whether you are permanent employee or not. Other basic details. Not to worry much on this!


I do not agree with this. If they are calling one of the previous emoloyers then its fine but current one is not good for the candidate. .. this way they will jeapordise someone's job...


----------



## akshay1229

himalipatra said:


> End of another week of waiting :shocked:
> 
> That makes me waiting for 2 1/2 months!! am I the record braking senior in August and still waiting for the grant? Is there someone else still with a pending grant and logged app before 7th August? Please cheer me up.
> 
> I know I have a CO but he/she has never contacted up to now!! :noidea:
> 
> God please help me


Many are pending...June nd July applicants...let's cheers...


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

manubadboy said:


> Well for Me that's a worry sign because my HR would be telling this to my mgr who in turn will make sure that i dont get it in any case.. He might even say bad things about me just to deny me the chance.. I just wish all the documents be enough to get the visa..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Manu, I agree with you. If someone has some persoanl agenda in the current job then that can spoil your chances and will put your current employment at risk... previous jobs are fine as yoy are not working there and nothing can happen to your job now.


----------



## adameve

earlier we used to wait for weekends.now we wait for end of weekend.a new week,new hope.


----------



## himalipatra

akshay1229 said:


> Many are pending...June nd July applicants...let's cheers...


Thanks akshay1229.... I don't feel alone anymore!! Have you got any contact from your CO?


----------



## Birender

abakik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my grant letter today!!! so happy ))
> It was relatively a long, and lately, frustrating wait but with a happy ending.
> 
> This forum was of great help. Thanks very much everybody!
> 
> I wish all people who wait for CO and grant letter good luck and patience!!!
> 
> Cheers!



congrats. Any deduction in work ex by DIAC?


----------



## JaxSantiago

WizzyWizz said:


> Hahaha! I think I know you! :lol:





Ganda said:


> pssssssssssssssssssttttt...:nono:


LOL! That's a good one. 

:lalala: :lalala:


----------



## saleemk1

akshay1229 said:


> Many are pending...June nd July applicants...let's cheers...


me2 from July , all given to CO but no visa grant yet


----------



## himalipatra

saleemk1 said:


> me2 from July , all given to CO but no visa grant yet


Can you please update your timeline?


----------



## Birender

another week goes, and anxiety increases. 

This wait is killing more now,
still waiting for the moment with wow..
No CO no communication,
still reduction of work ex is a tension..
some people celebrated,
some waited..
Wishing everyone a quick grant,
till then keep some peace and chant..


----------



## Birender

another week goes, and anxiety increases. 

This wait is killing more now,
still waiting for the moment with wow..
No CO no communication,
still reduction of work ex is a tension..
some people celebrated,
some waited..
Wishing everyone a quick grant,
till then keep some peace and chant..


----------



## felix2020

Birender said:


> another week goes, and anxiety increases.
> 
> This wait is killing more now,
> still waiting for the moment with wow..
> No CO no communication,
> still reduction of work ex is a tension..
> some people celebrated,
> some waited..
> Wishing everyone a quick grant,
> till then keep some peace and chant..


You lodged your application 25-08. So give them at least 25-10, as the average CO allocation time for 189 is 8 weeks. 

You will have a CO within next two weeks.


----------



## felix2020

If you are lodging 189, the best time to go for MED and PCC is after 30 days of lodgement. For 190, it is recommended to do MED and PCC at the time of lodgment.

The above information is extracted from the following source:

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications



goodguy2 said:


> Hi felix2020 and shift_move,:hail:
> 
> Cool. I understand what u mean as by not doing the PCC and medicals one is actually delaying the process.
> 1>	PCC and medicals are compulsory and one has to do get them anyways.
> 
> 2>	Why wait for Case Officer to direct u then to do the same when u very well know that it’s a must.
> 
> 3>	Unnecessary delays as u r delaying the inevitable if u waiting for the Case Officer asking u to do the needful when u very well know that u have to do it.
> 
> 4>	By doing the PCC and medicals earlier, the case looks clear and complete.
> 
> So soon after lodging the application, when do u think is the best time go to for PCC and medicals. How many days will that take for each process?
> 
> Asked u this question because I’ve read online that one must wait for the Case Officer’s request for PCC and medicals. Doesn’t make sense though as its ought to be done anyways…unless and until PCC and medicals have a a very early expiry date.:clock:
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> My Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sandhuaman

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2LEAVING INDIA ON 28 NOV AND LANDING SYDNEY ON 29 NOV[/:rockon:


----------



## Liz21

sandhuaman said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2LEAVING INDIA ON 28 NOV AND LANDING SYDNEY ON 29 NOV[/:rockon:


Good Luck for your future endeavours and Happy Journey!!!!lane:


----------



## kmann

johnson77 said:


> Got my Golden Grant Letter this Morning, Thank you all for your valuable guidance and constant support... Hope all of you get yours very soooon...


Congratulationsssss johnson......Best wishes for ur future.


----------



## manubadboy

sandhuaman said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2LEAVING INDIA ON 28 NOV AND LANDING SYDNEY ON 29 NOV[/:rockon:


Oh ghazab yara.. Congrats man.. Uthe jaa k bhangda zarur paana(pardon my punjabi, i try to speak proper).. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## sunildesaraju

passion75 said:


> Hi Sunil, are you sotware developer? how many years of exp. do you have?
> Is the experience all in Software engg. or were you onto teaching etc...?



Hi Passion75,

Yes I'm a software developer. I have total of 6.2 yrs of exp. Its all in IT itself..At the time of applying for the first time to ACS i was having 5+ years of exp


----------



## G D SINGH

s_agrasen said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> finally i am ready with my fees and documents to be submitted for e-VISA. BTW, i got the message that usually DIAC takes almost a year to approve the VISA.
> 
> in normal circumtances it is too high time.
> 
> any guys expereince having the same message in current days


I have been following the visa process for 189 & 190 for a while now...! My analysis say that for 190, the CO is usually assigned within 5 weeks time. Your case must be assessed or finalised by mid of November or may be before. 

190 is the top most priority for the Visa processing as one of the States is sponsoring you.

So you may hear from the CO any time in the coming weeks.

Did you already get you Medicals & PCC....?
FYI, you don't need to wait for CO to ask for the medicals or PCC in 190 case....!

All the best!

~GD


----------



## sunildesaraju

sandhuaman said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2LEAVING INDIA ON 28 NOV AND LANDING SYDNEY ON 29 NOV[/:rockon:


congrats sandhuaman:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## G D SINGH

Blue Bird said:


> Hi,
> How much time South Australia takes for state nomination? When you have applied for and when you have received nomination? Your category please.


In my Personal experience, i had reveived the nomination from SA in one day only. The Nomination follows the points based seniority. If you have high points you will get the nomination before the people with less points.

I had 75 points including 5 points of State Nomination. I got the invitation very next day after applying for the state nomination.


----------



## kmann

Birender said:


> another week goes, and anxiety increases.
> 
> This wait is killing more now,
> still waiting for the moment with wow..
> No CO no communication,
> still reduction of work ex is a tension..
> some people celebrated,
> some waited..
> Wishing everyone a quick grant,
> till then keep some peace and chant..


dnt worry bro.........lots of wishes and lots of prayers for you. Will get grant soon :clap2::clap2::clap2:
Have a happy and tension free, relaxed weekend


----------



## JaxSantiago

Birender said:


> another week goes, and anxiety increases.
> 
> This wait is killing more now,
> still waiting for the moment with wow..
> No CO no communication,
> still reduction of work ex is a tension..
> some people celebrated,
> some waited..
> Wishing everyone a quick grant,
> till then keep some peace and chant..


We're just a day apart in visa submission date. Hopefully we'll get to hear from DIAC next week. 

op2: op2:


----------



## Firetoy

Have you seen that in the spreadsheet your CO is expected to be allocated next Monday? I really wished you to have a CO this week! So sorry... be patient my friend!



Birender said:


> another week goes, and anxiety increases.
> 
> This wait is killing more now,
> still waiting for the moment with wow..
> No CO no communication,
> still reduction of work ex is a tension..
> some people celebrated,
> some waited..
> Wishing everyone a quick grant,
> till then keep some peace and chant..


----------



## mike alic

Ganda said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> My SGPCC was also processed. i just use the visa summary application and general checklist as a proof that i have on going visa application.
> 
> No need to mention anything to them. Just go down there bring ur passport and photocopy, picture fill up the form and attach the visa summary application. Thats it! and your SGPCC will be process. :clap2::target:


Many thanks Ganda.

I believe this info will help not only me, but everyone.

Again thanks for sharing, let me try. I will share my experience.


----------



## pulikali

srikar said:


> How did you know your meds were cleared on 18 Sep?



After a week from medicals, when my status in evisa for medicals changed to 

“No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.”

from the 'organised your medicals' hyperlink, I assumed my meds were cleared. 



~~~


----------



## pulikali

leonine4eva said:


> Chembata, I found the same issue this morning for myself n my child, but in the next few mins or saw the status went back to "No medicals required blah blah". I think you should see it back to normal too.


Thanks leonine4eva...
It's changed back to the old status.
Such a relief!!



~~~


----------



## mike alic

JaxSantiago said:


> LOL! That's a good one.
> 
> :lalala: :lalala:


hahahaha. . I should be careful then  

Btw thanks guys. let see how it goes.


----------



## midhunnellore

I lodged my Visa application on 30-sep-2013 and the sttaus shows up as ""Status: In Progress"".

What would be the next step? Would it change to CO Assigned? Or It would it remain the same.

How would we know if a CO has been assigned?


----------



## akshay1229

midhunnellore said:


> I lodged my Visa application on 30-sep-2013 and the sttaus shows up as ""Status: In Progress"".
> 
> What would be the next step? Would it change to CO Assigned? Or It would it remain the same.
> 
> How would we know if a CO has been assigned?


Then finalized...
No CO allocation status on e visa page..just docs status may get changed to "requested" , if any pending doc is there..


----------



## felix2020

midhunnellore said:


> I lodged my Visa application on 30-sep-2013 and the sttaus shows up as ""Status: In Progress"".
> 
> What would be the next step? Would it change to CO Assigned? Or It would it remain the same.
> 
> How would we know if a CO has been assigned?


It will stay "in progress" until a decision has been reached on your application. It will show "Finalized' when you get the grant.

CO allocation is not shown in e-visa status page. But if they request additional documents, it will show "requested" or "TRIM" with document requested.

TRIM stands for "The Requirement is Mandatory."

You will only know CO assignment if he/she communicates with you through e-mail. If you uploaded all required documents and went through MED, you may never hear from the CO and get a direct grant. You can also inquire about your CO assignment by calling DIBP.


----------



## johnson77

ruchkal said:


> Wow.... Congratulations..... :clap2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Happy for you.. All the very best Johnson77... :fingerscrossed:


Thankyou Ruchkal, soon you have your too.


----------



## johnson77

sagz said:


> Congratulations Johnson
> 
> Cheers


Thank you Sagz.


----------



## midhunnellore

I am a lil nervous as my wife has been diagnosed with diabetes during the medicals. Then they requested for additional tests. In additional tests her HBA1C was 10.2, avg blood glucose was 295, post postprandial glucose was 120 and serum creatinine was .54.

Till yesterday the Organize medicals link was appearing for her and under my application the link was gone long back.

Today her Organize medicals link disappered and "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" message is getting displayed now.

Does this mean some one is working on our application and our medicals got finalized?

Hope diabetes would not be a criteria for rejection.


----------



## passion75

sunildesaraju said:


> Hi Passion75,
> 
> Yes I'm a software developer. I have total of 6.2 yrs of exp. Its all in IT itself..At the time of applying for the first time to ACS i was having 5+ years of exp


I think they dont consider all years of exp. and they reduce 2 yrs approx. from total exp. If you are claiming points for exp., may be the reason they want to reassess.? Any senior expat can give better opinion! anyway goodluck to you...


----------



## felix2020

midhunnellore said:


> I am a lil nervous as my wife has been diagnosed with diabetes during the medicals. Then they requested for additional tests. In additional tests her HBA1C was 10.2, avg blood glucose was 295, post postprandial glucose was 120 and serum creatinine was .54.
> 
> Till yesterday the Organize medicals link was appearing for her and under my application the link was gone long back.
> 
> Today her Organize medicals link disappered and "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" message is getting displayed now.
> 
> Does this mean some one is working on our application and our medicals got finalized?
> 
> Hope diabetes would not be a criteria for rejection.


The status mentions that the health report has been received, but it does not mean that it is cleared. Whether it is cleared or not will be determined by your case officer. 

Diabetes is not a criteria for rejection. But she may have to sign a health undertaking. The only rejection one can have based on MED is if someone has a disease and the treatment is not available or too costly in Australia, for instance, HIV. Otherwise, everything else will be accepted.


----------



## Ozbabe

It is really raining grants in the past 24hrs!

Congrats to all concerned and best wishes for the rest of us...


----------



## yamahaneo

manubadboy said:


> You should give your Y-axis agent a lots of ******** and get your PCC done.. Because even DIBP says that for 190 subclass you should get everything done and upload the PCC before a CO is assigned. I will try to look up for the official word for you so that you can show that to your agent..:faint:


Exactly.. I too used y axis.. I kicked them out and did the rest of my work myself.

Thank God


----------



## stevenmilton

felix2020 said:


> You had CO on May, but did MED and PCC in September. What was the reason for this delay ?


Because the CO did not ask for it till September. .. she didn't contact me till then. After caling up DIAC every month... they told me in sep that CO was assigned to me in may itself. ..the diac then gave me Brisbane gsm email address ... to which I emailed.. to which 2 CO replied asking for meds and pcc

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## yamahaneo

itisme said:


> Wow.. Congratulations!! Had you submitted your form 80? Did CO ask you for it? You had UK visa rejection in the past right? Any impact?


Vida rejections are not an issue. I had aoplied for visit cisa to aus on my old passport in 2009.

Although I mentioned my old passport number there was no further questions regarding this


----------



## ahmedhasan

I finished 4 months and 15 d,my case referred to an external security check since September 2013 and waiting for CO to grant the Visa 

I cant wait for so long please help me


----------



## amol.pophale

felix2020 said:


> Upload as soon as possible. Getting your CO to ask for it, and then uploading may slow down the process. The department looks for decision ready applications. You need to make their job as simple as possible.


So removing the name by submitting 1022 form doesn't require CO approval. Some one in another thread said that CO should approve it. That's why I asked this question. Otherwise I have front loaded all my docs.


----------



## Ben 10

ahmedhasan said:


> I finished 4 months and 15 d,my case referred to an external security check since September 2013 and waiting for CO to grant the Visa
> 
> I cant wait for so long please help me


Same here...!
Not to worry !!
What did your CO final reply for you ?


----------



## Ben 10

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Dear Ben
> 
> For job verification do they call current employer??? If thats the case then arent they jeapordising candidate's career and job??
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sanjeev


they direclty came and enquired my employer , during my absence,
I really dont know how long for the routine check takes ?


----------



## amol.pophale

shivkaundal said:


> i am in the same boat too. i have applied on 10 OCT. you have applied under which skill.


Me too, applied on 16th Oct. Have you done with Medicals?


----------



## saleemk1

any ppl with Visa Granted had there work experience reduced and Visas granted?


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Ben 10 said:


> they direclty came and enquired my employer , during my absence,
> I really dont know how long for the routine check takes ?


Ben,

I am not worried about direct or indirect verification... it is fine by me however my concern is that it may effect current employment as employer / manager / company will think that this individual is going to leave so they start hunting for a replacement. ..

Regards

Sanjeev


----------



## amol.pophale

After lodging application can we go for Medicals our own or wait for CO to ask? Is there common medical test for all or depends on application? Can someone explain about the medical process?


----------



## abby0910

HarryAdd said:


> who is your agent???
> 
> even I was thinking to process my pcc and medical but my agent (y-axis) says "No" and tells me all ******** on why I should not do them now... so wait for the CO to be allocated :mad2:


Hi Harry,

My agent is also Y-axis, he also suggested to wait for medicals, but I got my medicals done and kept on emailing him to upload the PCC. He finally did. So now all my docs are front loaded. Hopefully will get direct grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## HarryAdd

johnson77 said:


> Got my Golden Grant Letter this Morning, Thank you all for your valuable guidance and constant support... Hope all of you get yours very soooon...


:clap2: Congrats Johnson... All the best for your expat life in AUS


----------



## HarryAdd

abby0910 said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> My agent is also Y-axis, he also suggested to wait for medicals, but I got my medicals done and kept on emailing him to upload the PCC. He finally did. So now all my docs are front loaded. Hopefully will get direct grant:fingerscrossed:


Sent you a PM


----------



## passion75

stevenmilton said:


> Because the CO did not ask for it till September. .. she didn't contact me till then. After caling up DIAC every month... they told me in sep that CO was assigned to me in may itself. ..the diac then gave me Brisbane gsm email address ... to which I emailed.. to which 2 CO replied asking for meds and pcc
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


Steven, its horrible from their part. Its good that you called them and woke up the activities. Wish you get the grant soon. what is that brisbane gsm email address, isit a common one where you can mail to get inputs? I'm 2-aug-13 applicant, didnt hear anything till now, frontloaded all docs, today called up DIBP to know that CO has been assigned on 5-Sept-13 even though i didn't hear anything till now. think I can wait for some more time.....Goodluck to you


----------



## HarryAdd

midhunnellore said:


> I lodged my Visa application on 30-sep-2013 and the sttaus shows up as ""Status: In Progress"".
> 
> What would be the next step? Would it change to CO Assigned? Or It would it remain the same.
> 
> How would we know if a CO has been assigned?


Hey, even I lodged my visa on same date. :tea:
what is your job code, 180 or 190??


----------



## showib49

amol.pophale said:


> After lodging application can we go for Medicals our own or wait for CO to ask? Is there common medical test for all or depends on application? Can someone explain about the medical process?


Hi I applied on 22 Nov 2012 and after a long wait I did my medical on Aug 07, 2013. When I mail to CO about my medical he replied that He didn't ask for medical as my case is under process. According to my view people from High Risk countries like Pakistan, India should go for medical after the instruction from CO.


----------



## amol.pophale

showib49 said:


> Hi I applied on 22 Nov 2012 and after a long wait I did my medical on Aug 07, 2013. When I mail to CO about my medical he replied that He didn't ask for medical as my case is under process. According to my view people from High Risk countries like Pakistan, India should go for medical after the instruction from CO.


You are right, dear!

Arranging a Health Examination

"If you have already applied for an Australian visa, you will be advised by email or by your case officer what health examinations you need to do (if any). You will then be requested to complete these examinations within a certain time period."


----------



## stevenmilton

passion75 said:


> Steven, its horrible from their part. Its good that you called them and woke up the activities. Wish you get the grant soon. what is that brisbane gsm email address, isit a common one where you can mail to get inputs? I'm 2-aug-13 applicant, didnt hear anything till now, frontloaded all docs, today called up DIBP to know that CO has been assigned on 5-Sept-13 even though i didn't hear anything till now. think I can wait for some more time.....Goodluck to you


Common email address ... I know. . Thanks. . Good luck bro

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## amol.pophale

Arranging a Health Examination

What are 100 per cent electronic health processing arrangements? 
If you are completing your health examination at a panel clinic in one of the following countries you must complete your 
health examination electronically unless you are given an ‘electronic health exemption letter’ from the Department of 
Immigration and Citizenship (to be provided to the panel clinic): 
Bangladesh, Brazil, Bulgaria, Hong Kong, India, Indonesia, Ireland, Macau, Macedonia, Malaysia, Nepal, Netherlands, 
Philippines, Singapore, South Korea, Taiwan, Thailand, United Kingdom, Vietnam 
In these countries, you must provide a health identifier (HAP ID) in order to book an appointment to complete your 
health examinations


----------



## starwars123

Thanks 


Apple4s said:


> Congrats mate


----------



## vinnie88

most CO's actually agree with extend your medical and PCC expiry dates as long as they havent been expired for more than...i would say 1-2 months. and providing that you can show your CO flight tickets as proof of coming to Australia asap.

they may request new PCC since "crimes" can happen anytime and they are pretty quick and easy to get... but they wont ask u to re-do your entire medical just because its expired for 2 months or 1....its virtually impossible for a healthy person with decent medical results to suddenly develop those high risk diseases that disqualify u from immigration.


----------



## starwars123

Thank you )

All the best for you also.



ruchkal said:


> Congratulations on visa grant Star Wars... :clap2::clap2::cheer2: :cheer2::flypig::cheer2: All the best for your future.....


----------



## starwars123

Salamat po 



WizzyWizz said:


> Congrats kabayan!


----------



## WizzyWizz

mike alic said:


> hahahaha. . I should be careful then
> 
> Btw thanks guys. let see how it goes.


Hey, we are serious about the sg pcc thing you know? Just that Ganda is my friend and she used to just lurk here at the forum and never sign up. So, i was surprised when she signed up. 

But up to you guys if you don't want to believe. It is your time that will be wasted not mine. As I was able to process mine and so is my friend. This is a public forum so up to you to take the tips that the other members give you.


----------



## WizzyWizz

JaxSantiago said:


> LOL! That's a good one.
> 
> :lalala: :lalala:


It's not what you think it is. Okay? If you think we are just fooling around up to you. But just so you know we do not have any intention to give misleading information here specially for Police Clearance! Not funny at all!


----------



## ahmedhasan

Ben 10 said:


> Same here...!
> Not to worry !!
> What did your CO final reply for you ?


the reply was on month ago to wait for the update from the CO as soon the SC completed 

BEN 10 , DO YOU KNOW THE TIME FRAME OF THE SC (your prediction)
what team you had assigned ?

thanks


----------



## akshay1229

yamahaneo said:


> Exactly.. I too used y axis.. I kicked them out and did the rest of my work myself.
> 
> Thank God


Good work...


----------



## ram2013

mike alic said:


> Hi Ram on 15aug CO contacted you ? or u came to know by calling them? Also CO belongs to which team? Thanks


I call DIBP to know the CO assign date n name of the CO. 

CO belongs to Adelaide T8.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ssaditya

still am waiting for my indian pcc this vfs is really taking more than 8 weeks still they are not giving any reply


----------



## JaxSantiago

WizzyWizz said:


> It's not what you think it is. Okay? If you think we are just fooling around up to you. But just so you know we do not have any intention to give misleading information here specially for Police Clearance! Not funny at all!


Relax lang brad/madam. :yo:

Just couldn't help but laugh to see 2 "anynomous" users ending up getting to identify each other.

No offense meant at all. Chill! :bolt:


----------



## Moksh

Has anybody received invitation in the last Oct 7,2013 EOI results for 489 in 2613 occupation. If, yes, then with how much points?


----------



## pjs

Hello Birender,
I have also submitted my EOI for 261112. May i know the dates when you submitted you EOI and when you got the invite, pls?

Thanks,
PJS


----------



## goodguy2

abhaytomar said:


> Hi,
> 
> As soon as you lodge VISA application you should go ahead with all the required docs like,
> All employment references, offer letters, experience letters, bank statement throughout your claimed experience, salary slips (as many as possible), ITR (Taxation docs), Form 80, Form 1221, PCC, Medicals, IELTS for your spouse (if added in application).
> As after lodging the VISA 189, mostly the case officers are assigned in 9-10 weeks time then he starts assessing application and the provided documents, if all the docs are provided then the assessment goes easily and quickly whereas if you missed any document then he will ask you to provide that document and then may be it will take another month or two for case officer to assess your provided documents.
> So, lodge your application and arrange to upload all the (maximum possible) documents within one month of time from date of lodging of VISA.
> 
> Hope I am not missing any document in above list, just review that list.
> 
> Thanks,




Hi abhaytomar,

Thanks for ur reply.

Cool…I’ve got most of the said documents ready ..except for Form 80, PCC and medicals. I’m a single applicant. 

Yes u r rt …Exactly a month after I lodge my application, I will go for the Medicals and PCC so that when the Case Officer gets allocated and asks for these documents, I can send them rt away.

I will surely review and double check. Thanks for writing to me.

Thanks. 

Mr Good Guy. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020

stevenmilton said:


> Because the CO did not ask for it till September. .. she didn't contact me till then. After caling up DIAC every month... they told me in sep that CO was assigned to me in may itself. ..the diac then gave me Brisbane gsm email address ... to which I emailed.. to which 2 CO replied asking for meds and pcc
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


If they asked you for MED and PCC, that means you are close to getting your grant. You will have your grant in 2 weeks time.


----------



## felix2020

amol.pophale said:


> So removing the name by submitting 1022 form doesn't require CO approval. Some one in another thread said that CO should approve it. That's why I asked this question. Otherwise I have front loaded all my docs.


I am sorry. It's not form 1022, it's form 1023

1022 is used for change in circumstances after you lodged an application.

1023 is used for notification of incorrect answers on your application.

You do not need CO approval to do this. 

Source:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf


----------



## felix2020

ahmedhasan said:


> I finished 4 months and 15 d,my case referred to an external security check since September 2013 and waiting for CO to grant the Visa
> 
> I cant wait for so long please help me



It is difficult to predict when SC checks will be completed. Someone applied on NOV,2012 and still waiting for security clearance. 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/2091610-post13555.html


----------



## felix2020

ssaditya said:


> still am waiting for my indian pcc this vfs is really taking more than 8 weeks still they are not giving any reply


You will have your grant very soon. 

Congratulation !!


----------



## mithu93ku

rahulmenda said:


> *Hai All*


Hi Poet!


----------



## felix2020

JoshLedger said:


> Thank you for the valuable info.. I have not filled up FORM 80.. Dont know about this..
> Also, Not sure how to get my HAP ID.. I have lodged for 189 VISA... Are these applicable for my category.. If so.. Where to get these??


Form 80 can be downloaded from the following link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

If you have lodged your 189, you can get your medical referral letter from you r e-visa status page from the following link:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## mithu93ku

passion75 said:


> Hi Mithu, your prediction is correct. I called on DIBP today morning thry nymgo, after 15 mins waiting, a cool guy turned up and after confirming my credentials, said that mine is allocated with Case Officer on 5-Sept-2013, I lodged appn on 2-Aug-2013, added that name is Juliane from adelaide. I'm convinced now that atleast the process is in progress with a CO...I've frontloaded all docs and wishing for me and all of us here to get the Grant asap....Thanks mithu


Where is my 2 cents bro?


----------



## mithu93ku

Congrats starwars123


----------



## mike alic

WizzyWizz said:


> Hey, we are serious about the sg pcc thing you know? Just that Ganda is my friend and she used to just lurk here at the forum and never sign up. So, i was surprised when she signed up.
> 
> But up to you guys if you don't want to believe. It is your time that will be wasted not mine. As I was able to process mine and so is my friend. This is a public forum so up to you to take the tips that the other members give you.


oh what I meant, that if I go I can meet someone also ..


----------



## Sad Fishie

felix2020 said:


> Are you currently onshore ?
> 
> Don't worry. Be patient. Each individual case is different and yours one may get processed faster.
> 
> Good Luck.


Yes I'm onshore.  Thanks for the wishes! How long do you think the checks could take tough?


----------



## stevenmilton

felix2020 said:


> If they asked you for MED and PCC, that means you are close to getting your grant. You will have your grant in 2 weeks time.


Meds and pcc were uploaded 2 2eeks back

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## JoshLedger

Superlikessssss.. Thanks Felix



felix2020 said:


> Form 80 can be downloaded from the following link:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf
> 
> If you have lodged your 189, you can get your medical referral letter from you r e-visa status page from the following link:
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## felix2020

Sad Fishie said:


> Yes I'm onshore.  Thanks for the wishes! How long do you think the checks could take tough?


It depends. Someone in this forum lodged his application on Nov, 2012 and still waiting for security checks.

What visa are you currently in and when did you enter Australia?


----------



## felix2020

WizzyWizz said:


> Hey, we are serious about the sg pcc thing you know? Just that Ganda is my friend and she used to just lurk here at the forum and never sign up. So, i was surprised when she signed up.
> 
> But up to you guys if you don't want to believe. It is your time that will be wasted not mine. As I was able to process mine and so is my friend. This is a public forum so up to you to take the tips that the other members give you.


I am sorry. I didn't get it. 

Did someone give you wrong advice and waste your time ?


----------



## mike alic

felix2020 said:


> I am sorry. I didn't get it.
> 
> Did someone give you wrong advice and waste your time ?


Nops, I think little misunderstanding, They both gave the correct advise  and saving lot of time.


----------



## felix2020

mike alic said:


> Nops, I think little misunderstanding, They both gave the correct advise  and saving lot of time.


well, this is a public forum. Discussions made here should not be used as a legal advice. We are grown enough to research further on the topics.


----------



## mike alic

felix2020 said:


> well, this is a public forum. Discussions made here should not be used as a legal advice. We are grown enough to research further on the topics.


yup, correct. Everyone have its set of characteristics n two cases may or may not be same. its always good to research further


----------



## felix2020

JoshLedger said:


> Superlikessssss.. Thanks Felix


No worries man.

You gave me superlikesss... but forgot to click the "Like" button for me..

LOL.


----------



## felix2020

mike alic said:


> yup, correct. Everyone have its set of characteristics n two cases may or may not be same. its always good to research further


Yeah that's my point. Take advice from other people but use your own judgement before wasting your time, effort or money on it.


----------



## Birender

pjs said:


> Hello Birender,
> I have also submitted my EOI for 261112. May i know the dates when you submitted you EOI and when you got the invite, pls?
> 
> Thanks,
> PJS


i submitted on 21st may. And got invited on 15th july.


----------



## felix2020

stevenmilton said:


> Meds and pcc were uploaded 2 2eeks back
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


You will have your grant next week.

Get ready for the grand party.


----------



## ssk3

*DIAC visa petition status*

Dear all,

I have been following this forum for quite a long time...so much helpful and very informative. I need your help in my case.


I got NSW Invite for Subclass 190 on oct 2nd, applied DIAC visa on 8th Oct by paying the fee $3520, and also attached all the required documents except for MEDICALS and PCC. 

I have few questions

1. Should all the documents which i have attached be ATTESTED?

2. My application status is showing as 'IN PROGRESS', is that the correct status? or am i missing anything to be submitted?

3. How many days it would take to get the CO assigned?

Your expert reply is much appreciated

Many thanks in advance
Sathish


----------



## AM

189 takes 8 weeks
190 takes 5 weeks for CO to be assigned


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> You will have your grant next week.
> 
> Get ready for the grand party.


Check my pm


----------



## manubadboy

Ben 10 said:


> Same here...!
> Not to worry !!
> What did your CO final reply for you ?


Dude I am confused why is ur Visa taking time? You should have gotten it by now..
Did you upload the PCC?


----------



## stevenmilton

felix2020 said:


> You will have your grant next week.
> 
> Get ready for the grand party.


Next week is it the following week or the coming week?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

1. Everything should be attested by a justice of the peace or equivalent as true copy of the original. If your skill assessment was obtained electronically, it doesn't need to be attested.

2. "In progress" is correct. It will change to "Finalized" when you get your grant.

3. Current CO allocation time is around 5 weeks for 190. Almost everyone in this forum is getting CO within 40 days of lodgement. 




ssk3 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been following this forum for quite a long time...so much helpful and very informative. I need your help in my case.
> 
> 
> I got NSW Invite for Subclass 190 on oct 2nd, applied DIAC visa on 8th Oct by paying the fee $3520, and also attached all the required documents except for MEDICALS and PCC.
> 
> I have few questions
> 
> 1. Should all the documents which i have attached be ATTESTED?
> 
> 2. My application status is showing as 'IN PROGRESS', is that the correct status? or am i missing anything to be submitted?
> 
> 3. How many days it would take to get the CO assigned?
> 
> Your expert reply is much appreciated
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> Sathish


----------



## felix2020

stevenmilton said:


> Next week is it the following week or the coming week?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


This coming week.. hopefully..


----------



## felix2020

ambproject said:


> Well I got co 20 days back but up until now she never replied or contacted me I am waiting for her PCC and medical call I am 190 applicant team 34 and co am both are disgusting


Your CO has multiple cases to work on. She will come in touch with you whenever she completes assessment on your case.


----------



## Moksh

Does 489 visa have anything to deal with state? I mean, does it also depend upon invitations by specific state like in 190 or it is nothing to do with state i.e. all applicants having family sponsor in different states would be considered same and will get invitations as per their points?


----------



## akshay1229

ambproject said:


> Well I got co 20 days back but up until now she never replied or contacted me I am waiting for her PCC and medical call I am 190 applicant team 34 and co am both are disgusting


My CO took 40 days to send me an email...so just chill


----------



## felix2020

akshay1229 said:


> My CO took 40 days to send me an email...so just chill


The problem is that we never know how the files get allocated and how they process it. Each case is unique and each CO is unique. But based on the experience from this forum, I found that majority 190 applicants are getting their grants within 60 days of lodgement.


----------



## AM

True. Co contacted me on 8th day after getting assigned . Depending on pre loaded docs as well


----------



## felix2020

aravindhmohan said:


> True. Co contacted me on 8th day after getting assigned . Depending on pre loaded docs as well


One of my friends who is not part of this forum lodged 189 and got CO in 5 weeks time and then got direct grant in 1 week without any communication.

So each case is different and each CO is different.


----------



## TheEndGame

akshay1229 said:


> My CO took 40 days to send me an email...so just chill


i am into 7th week, but no signs of CO allocation


----------



## felix2020

TheEndGame said:


> i am into 7th week, but no signs of CO allocation


You may have a CO without your knowledge. Did you try to call them? If you front loaded everything, you may get a direct grant soon.


----------



## Sujith singh

It is frustrating to have patience after co allocation, and nothing seems to be getting updated, mine evisa is still showing required, Donno if my co is working on it or not?


----------



## TheEndGame

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Ben,
> 
> I am not worried about direct or indirect verification... it is fine by me however my concern is that it may effect current employment as employer / manager / company will think that this individual is going to leave so they start hunting for a replacement. ..
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sanjeev


This is really stupid, they should not contact current employer, else it will jeopardise candidates career


----------



## felix2020

Sujith singh said:


> It is frustrating to have patience after co allocation, and nothing seems to be getting updated, mine evisa is still showing required, Donno if my co is working on it or not?


We should not take the evisa status seriously. Some COs don't change status on a regular basis. Lot of people got grant with lot of documents still showing "required" on e-visa page.


----------



## TheEndGame

felix2020 said:


> One of my friends who is not part of this forum lodged 189 and got CO in 5 weeks time and then got direct grant in 1 week without any communication.
> 
> So each case is different and each CO is different.


same happened with my friend, he got grant in 5th week, without CO allocation


----------



## felix2020

TheEndGame said:


> same happened with my friend, he got grant in 5th week, without CO allocation


I think you will have a CO this coming week. You may also get a direct grant if you front loaded everything.


----------



## stevenmilton

felix2020 said:


> This coming week.. hopefully..


Thanks buddu.. something +ve could rub off on us :d

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheEndGame

Sujith singh said:


> It is frustrating to have patience after co allocation, and nothing seems to be getting updated, mine evisa is still showing required, Donno if my co is working on it or not?


Same is with me, my few doc's are showing received and few are showing as required. But many expats have said, we should not take these status seriously.


----------



## TheEndGame

felix2020 said:


> You may have a CO without your knowledge. Did you try to call them? If you front loaded everything, you may get a direct grant soon.


I have not called yet, and not planning to do so any time soon, Probably if i dont hear anything till Nov, then i'll give them call


----------



## TheEndGame

felix2020 said:


> I think you will have a CO this coming week. You may also get a direct grant if you front loaded everything.


Thanks Felix202o, i am hoping same too


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

I m Pretty sure we will receive our grant during next week.
may triple gem bless you.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

This is the longest waiting I have ever face in my life.

I would like to thank all the gods that for making me strong enough, as I am still in the game
with out failing.

Yes bit of stressed but still having enough patience not to loosen my mind or give up the hope in my grant.

My team; the mighty team-08 is finally showing some momentum.

I think I would be lucky enough to receive my grant during the next weeks...

May god bless you.

XXX


----------



## felix2020

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> This is the best waiting I have ever faced in my life.
> I would like to thank all the gods just to make me strong, as I am still in the game
> with out failing.
> 
> Yes bit stressed but still having enough patience not to loos my mind or give it up.
> 
> My team; team-08 finally showing momentum.
> I think i will be lucky enough to receive my grant during next weeks...
> 
> May god bless you.
> 
> XXX


You will have your grant this coming week​


----------



## Colombo

Firetoy said:


> Have you seen that in the spreadsheet your CO is expected to be allocated next Monday? I really wished you to have a CO this week! So sorry... be patient my friend!


Yo Yo....

Wz up ma brother from another mother...
hope everything iz going well..

XXX


----------



## Colombo

felix2020 said:


> You will have your grant this coming week​


Thanks brother ...

Thanks so much....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

hi guys;

please add my g mail address that can connect freely via g talk

[email protected]

cheers

XXX


----------



## abakik

Birender said:


> congrats. Any deduction in work ex by DIAC?


Thanks. I played safe and only claimed the experience acknowledged by ACS.


----------



## ruchkal

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> This is the longest waiting I have ever face in my life.
> 
> I would like to thank all the gods that for making me strong enough, as I am still in the game
> with out failing.
> 
> Yes bit of stressed but still having enough patience not to loosen my mind or give up the hope in my grant.
> 
> My team; the mighty team-08 is finally showing some momentum.
> 
> I think I would be lucky enough to receive my grant during the next weeks...
> 
> May god bless you.
> 
> XXX




Don't worry Colombo.. Your patience will be rewarded soon... Our prayers are always with you buddy...

Lets begin the new week with your grant....:whoo::whoo:

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal

TheEndGame said:


> i am into 7th week, but no signs of CO allocation


Hi,

I am also in my 7th week buddy.... This is my longest waiting ever in the migration process.. Got my skill assessment within 5 weeks and NSW SS and invitation within 4 weeks....

Everything has a reason... So lets hope this waiting is also a hidden blessing...ray2: ray2:ray2:

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## Colombo

hi guys;

please add my g mail address that can connect freely via g talk

[email protected]

cheers

XXX


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in my 7th week buddy.... This is my longest waiting ever in the migration process.. Got my skill assessment within 5 weeks and NSW SS and invitation within 4 weeks....
> 
> Everything has a reason... So lets hope this waiting is also a hidden blessing...ray2: ray2:ray2:
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


Don't worry buddy !! Time flies.. You will get your grant soon.

You only need one grant in your lifetime.


----------



## ruchkal

felix2020 said:


> Don't worry buddy !! Time flies.. You will get your grant soon.
> 
> You only need one grant in your lifetime.


Thank you Felix... Luck is the most crucial matter in this expediting the process in this step.... So, we cannot do anything but to wait.....:rolleyes2::rolleyes2::amen::amen:

You will get a direct grant soon... :fingerscrossed:

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## Firetoy

If I could, I'd do it Colombo! Cheer up! You are almost there!


----------



## Firetoy

If I could, I'd do it Colombo! Cheer up! You are almost there!


----------



## ruchkal

Firetoy said:


> If I could, I'd do it Colombo! Cheer up! You are almost there!




Thats so sweet of you Firetoy....:hat::hat:


----------



## deepajose

Hi All,

Any 15 th Sep applicants who got CO allocated? Do we get a mail once CO gets allocated?

Thanks


----------



## simmi_mahmud

I have lodged Application on 9th October. South Australia, 190 subclass. How long it may take to ask for medical, PCC?


----------



## Birender

abakik said:


> Thanks. I played safe and only claimed the experience acknowledged by ACS.


u had acs in old format?


----------



## goodguy2

*Congratulations*



abakik said:


> Thanks. I played safe and only claimed the experience acknowledged by ACS.



Hi abakik,

Congratulations on ur visa grant.:first:

Just a doubt I have in regards to ur timeline…How come u did ur medicals and PCC even before lodging ur visa application? I thot one needs to do the medicals and pcc only after lodging the visa application (for a 189 visa).

I am expecting my invitation to come on the 21st of October (hopefully)… When asked for, the seniors reco to start the pcc and medicals after a month after lodging the visa.

Looking at my timeline, may u please suggest when shud I do my medicals and pcc.

Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

*EOI Invitation Query*



Birender said:


> i submitted on 21st may. And got invited on 15th july.



Hi Birender,

How ya going?

Looking at my timeline, when do u think I shud be getting an invitation for the EOI I submitted on the 1st October?

Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? * 
PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Colombo

*Dear Fire Cracker.....!!!!*



Firetoy said:


> If I could, I'd do it Colombo! Cheer up! You are almost there!


Guys ! Guys !! Guys !!!

Do u know how much this image touched my heart....

It is bigger than You...

Obviously bigger than me...

Bigger than my effort on migration

Bigger than the sweat and time I spent on this exercise .

Even bigger than the actual grant statement.....yeh

It shows how much we care on each other..

Thanks Fire toy....

I wish all of us full fill our grant as soon as possible....

Sooner we will be able to see fire works over Sydney Barbour Bridge..

Most importantly... TOGETHER...

LOVE YOU GUYS

XXX


----------



## SAM_007

simmi_mahmud said:


> I have lodged Application on 9th October. South Australia, 190 subclass. How long it may take to ask for medical, PCC?


Hi Simmi,

You can wait to do Medical & PCC till your CO says so - but its always better & recommended for 190 applicants to do it before CO allocation as it saves time.

Thanks
SAM


----------



## AM

lets all that they are fast this month. BTW how many after submitting pending docs does CO contact>?


----------



## expatdude

simmi_mahmud said:


> I have lodged Application on 9th October. South Australia, 190 subclass. How long it may take to ask for medical, PCC?


According to analysis medical from HR countries go to moc & it takes to months to clear them as there is long queue.So its always better to go before co asks the only draw back is ur initial entry date ll be same of medical date.


----------



## Colombo

aravindhmohan said:


> lets all that they are fast this month. BTW how many after submitting pending docs does CO contact>?


I have submitted my additional documents....weeks ago..

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Rikki15

i submitted first set of document on 5th Sept 2013


----------



## saleemk1

ram2013 said:


> Yes seems like T8 start to focus on 190. Last week one guy from 189 got grant after long wait. It's in another forum.
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


man i am also in the same boat

visa 190 lodged:25th July 2013 med: 3 sept , Med clear: 25 sep CO assign :20 aug 2013 pcc: sent 5 sept Grant : expecting soon[/QUOTE]

dunno whats taking soo long


----------



## ssk3

felix2020 said:


> 1. Everything should be attested by a justice of the peace or equivalent as true copy of the original. If your skill assessment was obtained electronically, it doesn't need to be attested.
> 
> 2. "In progress" is correct. It will change to "Finalized" when you get your grant.
> 
> 3. Current CO allocation time is around 5 weeks for 190. Almost everyone in this forum is getting CO within 40 days of lodgement.



Thank you so much Felix2020.


----------



## ahmedhasan

felix2020 said:


> It is difficult to predict when SC checks will be completed. Someone applied on NOV,2012 and still waiting for security clearance.
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/2091610-post13555.html


Dear Felix,
it is so frustrated to wait for 12 months but is your friend with visa 190 or 189 since as far as I know the visa 189 takes longer than 190 and also one more thing to consider that I did my Med and PCC since July 2013 so I do not think that they will take long time for SC.
what is your opinion on the said
waiting for your feedback


----------



## Apple4s

manubadboy said:


> Dude I am confused why is ur Visa taking time? You should have gotten it by now..
> Did you upload the PCC?


Manu..

did u get ur CO allocated >>?


----------



## renymangs

*Gmail at last*

Finally the grant mail....got it today 18th oct.yeeeeeepy


----------



## AM

Congrats


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Hi abakik,
> 
> Congratulations on ur visa grant.:first:
> 
> Just a doubt I have in regards to ur timeline…How come u did ur medicals and PCC even before lodging ur visa application? I thot one needs to do the medicals and pcc only after lodging the visa application (for a 189 visa).
> 
> I am expecting my invitation to come on the 21st of October (hopefully)… When asked for, the seniors reco to start the pcc and medicals after a month after lodging the visa.
> 
> Looking at my timeline, may u please suggest when shud I do my medicals and pcc.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation ??? * Visa Lodge ??? *
> PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


He is onshore. DIBP recommends MED and PCC upfront while lodging from within Australia. If you are offshore, the situation is different. You have to arrive Australia before your PCC or MED expires, whichever is earlier. This condition is not applicable to onshore applicants as they are already here.


----------



## felix2020

ahmedhasan said:


> Dear Felix,
> it is so frustrated to wait for 12 months but is your friend with visa 190 or 189 since as far as I know the visa 189 takes longer than 190 and also one more thing to consider that I did my Med and PCC since July 2013 so I do not think that they will take long time for SC.
> what is your opinion on the said
> waiting for your feedback


I am not sure whether he is 189 or 190. I found a post few days back, now I seem to lost it. He is not my friend, but he is a member of this forum.

Security clearance has nothing to do with 189 or 190. It is done by an external agency, and they take their own time. The only difference between 189 and 190 is CO allocation is much quicker in 190. 

However, each individual case is different. So it's difficult to predict how long it will take. Lot of candidates are waiting over over 3 months for no known reason. At least you know what's going on with your case.


----------



## starwars123

Thanks Mithu 



mithu93ku said:


> Congrats starwars123


----------



## felix2020

simmi_mahmud said:


> I have lodged Application on 9th October. South Australia, 190 subclass. How long it may take to ask for medical, PCC?


Current CO allocation time is 5 weeks for 190. Based on my experience on this forum, it's taking around 40 days from the lodgement date to get a CO allocated for 190. After CO is allocated and your case is assessed, he/she will send you email to go for MED and PCC. However, you can go for MED and PCC before CO allocation, no problem with that. 

You can check the link on my Signature. It has data for many applicants with their timelines. You can also add your own data if you like.


----------



## vikasmart

I hv lodged my application on 1st oct. Generally it takes 2 months to get grant. My agent told me if it is not coming before 1st week of dec then it will be done in 2nd week of Jan as they don't work in December whole due to Christmas vacation. Is it true? I really don't have patience to wait till jan. My 1 day is passing like 1 year after filing. Pls suggest. Thanks.


----------



## starwars123

*My Experience - Pay Slips & Medicals*

Hi,

I did not have payslips for around 5 years of my experience out of the total 6+ years. But i was able to provide the bank statement for the whole duration and also a few (not all) tax statements. So please make sure you have ANY TWO of them intact (either all of the pay slips or atleast 1 per quarter,bank statements or tax statements). 

And if you are processing via your agent and if he doesnt allow you to take medicals before co allocation, trash his advice. Its ok if he doesnt provide HAP id. you can also COMPLETE MEDICALS USING YOUR TRN. if your medicals are referred (in case) then this will save valuable time before your co is allocated.

Form 80 is a very lengthy form. So its better to have it ready before the co asks for it. Believe me it will save valuable time.

And please understand that we are paying the agents to get their service and they are not doing it for free  Feel free to speak up for your rights. your case is NOT as important to him as it is to you.

All the best to all awaiting co allocation / grant  will pray for you.


----------



## vikasmart

I have submitted my medical & pcc along with my dependant's medical & pcc within a week after filing 190.


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> I hv lodged my application on 1st oct. Generally it takes 2 months to get grant. My agent told me if it is not coming before 1st week of dec then it will be done in 2nd week of Jan as they don't work in December whole due to Christmas vacation. Is it true? I really don't have patience to wait till jan. My 1 day is passing like 1 year after filing. Pls suggest. Thanks.


Actual holiday is only 10 days. So they will be open and giving grants for most days of the month. The only drawback is that they may be understaffed for the month of December.


----------



## vikasmart

Thanks felix... so can I keep hope to receive before dec? Getting worried.


----------



## johnson77

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> This is the longest waiting I have ever face in my life.
> 
> I would like to thank all the gods that for making me strong enough, as I am still in the game
> with out failing.
> 
> Yes bit of stressed but still having enough patience not to loosen my mind or give up the hope in my grant.
> 
> My team; the mighty team-08 is finally showing some momentum.
> 
> I think I would be lucky enough to receive my grant during the next weeks...
> 
> May god bless you.
> 
> XXX


Dont worry mate.. you will get it soon..


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> Thanks felix... so can I keep hope to receive before dec? Getting worried.


It all depends on luck how quick you will be getting. If you are lucky, you can get a grant on Christmas day. 

There is no whole month holiday in Australia. Everything is normal business in December. The holidays are only for a few days.


----------



## CaptainR

So what are we estimating the current timings are for CO assignment and grants for 189 visas at the moment? I'm approaching 7 weeks soon.

Last month there were some guys on 189s who got grants within 7 and 8 weeks.


----------



## felix2020

CaptainR said:


> So what are we estimating the current timings are for CO assignment and grants for 189 visas at the moment? I'm approaching 7 weeks soon.
> 
> Last month there were some guys on 189s who got grants within 7 and 8 weeks.


Current CO allocation time for 189 is between 8-9 weeks based on the information provided by the forum members. Remember, it's an average timeframe. Some people will get it sooner and some later.


----------



## murali2610

*Reg visa*

Hi friends,

I have submitted my 190 visa application and initially I did not have 'Organize your health examinations' link under my e-visa page. So I used the 'Start my health declarations' in the DIBP website and generated a HAP Id and completed my medicals. I now have two TRNs one for my e-visa and one for my medicals. I could see that my medicals are cleared using the other TRN but still the 'Organize your health examinations' link is appearing in my e-visa page.

Is this a problem? anybody else had similar experience? 

Thanks,
Murali


----------



## abakik

Birender said:


> u had acs in old format?


no, in new format.


----------



## abakik

felix2020 said:


> He is onshore. DIBP recommends MED and PCC upfront while lodging from within Australia. If you are offshore, the situation is different. You have to arrive Australia before your PCC or MED expires, whichever is earlier. This condition is not applicable to onshore applicants as they are already here.


yes, I agree with felix.


----------



## felix2020

murali2610 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have submitted my 190 visa application and initially I did not have 'Organize your health examinations' link under my e-visa page. So I used the 'Start my health declarations' in the DIBP website and generated a HAP Id and completed my medicals. I now have two TRNs one for my e-visa and one for my medicals. I could see that my medicals are cleared using the other TRN but still the 'Organize your health examinations' link is appearing in my e-visa page.
> 
> Is this a problem? anybody else had similar experience?
> 
> Thanks,
> Murali


No problem at all. You can send an email to [email protected] and explain the situation. Be sure to include proper identification information while writing the letter. You can also call DIBP and tell them about it. 

You can also upload a letter on your e-visa page so that your CO can see the information. 

Good Luck.


----------



## frankiexq

*Form 26?*

New to the forum. First post 

Just uploaded all (most) of my documents. 
I have not done the background check yet. I'll go buy some fingerprint ink tomorrow and send that in to the FBI (which I believe is the process).

I had my Form 26 & 160 physical/x-ray done yesterday. The panel doctor asked which office I'm applying through. I said the SkillSelect website. 
He said it's the first he's heard of it. His other patients usually request the DC office or the Sydney office. It'll be a few more days until my labwork comes back so I have time to find out... do I request copies and upload them through SkillSelect?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sendshaz

murali2610 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have submitted my 190 visa application and initially I did not have 'Organize your health examinations' link under my e-visa page. So I used the 'Start my health declarations' in the DIBP website and generated a HAP Id and completed my medicals. I now have two TRNs one for my e-visa and one for my medicals. I could see that my medicals are cleared using the other TRN but still the 'Organize your health examinations' link is appearing in my e-visa page.
> 
> Is this a problem? anybody else had similar experience?
> 
> Thanks,
> Murali


Hello Murali,
Can you please let me know how did you come to know that your medicals are cleared?I did the same thing,done my medicals using my health declaration on 25th sep but still dont know whether it is cleared or not?Kindly reply.
Thanks


----------



## felix2020

sendshaz said:


> Hello Murali,
> Can you please let me know how did you come to know that your medicals are cleared?I did the same thing,done my medicals using my health declaration on 25th sep but still dont know whether it is cleared or not?Kindly reply.
> Thanks


If you never got a call from the clinic, your health is cleared. 

However, the department doesn't provide pre assessment advice on medical report. Your CO will make the final assessment and clear from the system.


----------



## murali2610

sendshaz said:


> Hello Murali,
> Can you please let me know how did you come to know that your medicals are cleared?I did the same thing,done my medicals using my health declaration on 25th sep but still dont know whether it is cleared or not?Kindly reply.
> Thanks


Login into the evisa app using the TRN you used for your medicals. Click on the link 'Organise your health examinations'. It should open a new pop up window. click the button 'Print information sheet'. You should be able to see the status of all the examinations.


----------



## murali2610

Hi All,

I have applied for 190 visa with VIC SS. I have a total of 65 points with old ACS format issued Apr 2012. anybody else applied with old ACS format as well and waiting for CO allocation or grant?

Thanks,
Murali


----------



## gsp2canberra

Folks need your help!

Understand that it's highly recommended to upload all documents upfront in order to get grants quickly. But I have planned it differently I know it might delay the process a bit but their are reasons
- As I will be travelling back home (India) from Malaysia (where I am on a work permit)

Basis on my call to DIBP I was told the CO has already been allocated and I was expecting him/her to review my documents and ask pending things like PCC *and any thing else*, so that I can get it from India while I am there.

The reason is I was planning to avoid another round of travel back home later just for documents!!
I still have one week as I am flying by end of this week, do you think CO will ask me additional required docs by then?? 
Any common request that CO ask for.. from your exp..
(have submitted offer/exp/reference letter for my job and all other details as well.)

Thanks


----------



## gbhushan

Hello All, I am pretty new to this forum and been going to through the posts and they have been very helpful..We have applied for EOI and applied for SS(Victoria) two weeks ago and to our surprise we got intimated that our SS is now approved and invited us to apply for Visa..How many more days it would take from here?? Also, is there any one who is going to/already there is Melbourne??


----------



## felix2020

murali2610 said:


> Login into the evisa app using the TRN you used for your medicals. Click on the link 'Organise your health examinations'. It should open a new pop up window. click the button 'Print information sheet'. You should be able to see the status of all the examinations.


Assessment of Health Examination Results


----------



## Heemu

Tans said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know many of we guys are searching for a job in Australia and I understand that you are facing lot of issues in getting one.
> 
> I may not be able to help you to get a job, but at-least I can forward your profile in my company (CMMI Level 5 Software company). If you are in Australia, please do inbox me your resume.
> 
> Please ask any of your friends to drop a note to me whoever you think are searching for a job till now and they are in Australia.
> 
> You can drop your resumes to [email protected]
> 
> Regards,
> Tans


I really appreciate your initiative and cooperation towards the new immigrant. Your words are enough to judge you how nice person you are. Salute you for your such initiative. Hats Off bro :yo:


----------



## sendshaz

Thanks a lot Felix and Murali.


----------



## is5yk

*190 visa lodged*

Hi everyone 

im new to this group and i have applied for state sponsorship in ACT got my appeoval.

i have already applied for 190 visa and done my PCC and would like to do my MED. cz many of expact members recomoned to do the MED up frount which speed up the process.

How do i able to do my MED with out receiving the CO's letter.. is there a alternative way's to this 

please advice me in detail 

thanx 
kind regards 
is5yk


----------



## manubadboy

Apple4s said:


> Manu..
> 
> did u get ur CO allocated >>?


Hey Apple4s.. No I havent got the CO allocated yet..


----------



## Firetoy

Hi guys, for those who havven't done it yet, please, update your details in the track spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club! Thanks!


----------



## Firetoy

Hi guys, for those who haven't done it yet, please, update your details in the track spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club! Thanks!


----------



## jes123

manubadboy said:


> Hey Apple4s.. No I havent got the CO allocated yet..


it seems that you have got 8 band except in speaking. Why don't you try to improve your ielts band so you dont have to apply for 190


----------



## Firetoy

Hi guys, for those who haven't done it yet, please, update your details in the track spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club! Thanks!


----------



## amol.pophale

Tans said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know many of we guys are searching for a job in Australia and I understand that you are facing lot of issues in getting one.
> 
> I may not be able to help you to get a job, but at-least I can forward your profile in my company (CMMI Level 5 Software company). If you are in Australia, please do inbox me your resume.
> 
> Please ask any of your friends to drop a note to me whoever you think are searching for a job till now and they are in Australia.
> 
> You can drop your resumes to [email protected]
> 
> Regards,
> Tans


Hey,

How did you go about your Medical? Did CO asked for it or you did it your own before CO assignment?

Amol


----------



## AM

is5yk said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> im new to this group and i have applied for state sponsorship in ACT got my appeoval.
> 
> i have already applied for 190 visa and done my PCC and would like to do my MED. cz many of expact members recomoned to do the MED up frount which speed up the process.
> 
> How do i able to do my MED with out receiving the CO's letter.. is there a alternative way's to this
> 
> please advice me in detail
> 
> thanx
> kind regards
> is5yk


If you go to trn page, there will be a organize medical option in that. Click that link and take a print of it


----------



## AM

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys, for those who haven't done it yet, please, update your details in the track spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club! Thanks!


Dedicated to the job firetoy. Way to go .


----------



## starwars123

Hi,

Yes i applied with old ACS Format. Experience was not deducted. POints for me - 70


murali2610 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa with VIC SS. I have a total of 65 points with old ACS format issued Apr 2012. anybody else applied with old ACS format as well and waiting for CO allocation or grant?
> 
> Thanks,
> Murali


----------



## starwars123

Hi., if you are working in malaysia, you cannot get PCC directly from india as far as i know. you should get only from indian embassy in malaysia.



bhanu30 said:


> Folks need your help!
> 
> Understand that it's highly recommended to upload all documents upfront in order to get grants quickly. But I have planned it differently I know it might delay the process a bit but their are reasons
> - As I will be travelling back home (India) from Malaysia (where I am on a work permit)
> 
> Basis on my call to DIBP I was told the CO has already been allocated and I was expecting him/her to review my documents and ask pending things like PCC *and any thing else*, so that I can get it from India while I am there.
> 
> The reason is I was planning to avoid another round of travel back home later just for documents!!
> I still have one week as I am flying by end of this week, do you think CO will ask me additional required docs by then??
> Any common request that CO ask for.. from your exp..
> (have submitted offer/exp/reference letter for my job and all other details as well.)
> 
> Thanks


----------



## manubadboy

jes123 said:


> it seems that you have got 8 band except in speaking. Why don't you try to improve your ielts band so you dont have to apply for 190


Naah dude.. I have already lodged my visa.. I dont have an additional $3520 spare 

I am perfectly fine in going to Adelaide.. I have heard some pretty good stuff about the place.. In any case I have heard 190 i higher in the priority list as compared to 189..


----------



## murali2610

starwars123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes i applied with old ACS Format. Experience was not deducted. POints for me - 70


Thanks for your reply....thats a relief...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Tans said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know many of we guys are searching for a job in Australia and I understand that you are facing lot of issues in getting one.
> 
> I may not be able to help you to get a job, but at-least I can forward your profile in my company (CMMI Level 5 Software company). If you are in Australia, please do inbox me your resume.
> 
> Please ask any of your friends to drop a note to me whoever you think are searching for a job till now and they are in Australia.
> 
> You can drop your resumes to [email protected]
> 
> Regards,
> Tans


hi tans,

you have got a heart of gold as you voluntarily shared your email id to help others and i really appreciate it. These days, world is driven be caring people like you only.

I am happy to see your email and in fact i forwarded your email to few of my friends. Hope your future will be brighter and brighter.

Have a peaceful and healthy life.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## ram2013

starwars123 said:


> Hi., if you are working in malaysia, you cannot get PCC directly from india as far as i know. you should get only from indian embassy in malaysia.


Hi dude,

U must look for VFS in Malaysia n below is the link:

http://www.vfsglobal.com/india/malaysia/police_charges.html

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Firetoy

My grant and CO allocation predictions for this week:
Abhaytomar Aj34321 akshay1229
Amitkumar02 Amitso ammu1983
Ankitakharbanda	aravindhmohan ariyawansha81
bhupesh545 Birender Blurr
chembata Colombo Dabz
DaniDM deepajose Dragoman
Drshk florence1222 Gtaark
Harshaldesai Heemu himalipatra
ind2oz JaxSantiago Jullz
Kbounds kumar247 leonine4eva
Manubadboy meetusingh1308	mike alic
Millerfung miteshm82 MMD09
Mohkam mohsinhere Nsaini23
Praveenfire Ruchkal Sad Fishie
Sagz Sinchan solarik
Sowmyaraghuraman	Srikar ssaditya
Ssyap Stevenmilton SunnyK
Terminator1 Thanich TheEndGame
TIHOR Unnat_upadhyay	vedadivya
Visa for me WizzyWizz Zippy24

Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## is5yk

Thanks heaps


----------



## Visa for me

Firetoy said:


> My grant and CO allocation predictions for this week:
> Abhaytomar Aj34321 akshay1229
> Amitkumar02 Amitso ammu1983
> Ankitakharbanda	aravindhmohan ariyawansha81
> bhupesh545 Birender Blurr
> chembata Colombo Dabz
> DaniDM deepajose Dragoman
> Drshk florence1222 Gtaark
> Harshaldesai Heemu himalipatra
> ind2oz JaxSantiago Jullz
> Kbounds kumar247 leonine4eva
> Manubadboy meetusingh1308	mike alic
> Millerfung miteshm82 MMD09
> Mohkam mohsinhere Nsaini23
> Praveenfire Ruchkal Sad Fishie
> Sagz Sinchan solarik
> Sowmyaraghuraman	Srikar ssaditya
> Ssyap Stevenmilton SunnyK
> Terminator1 Thanich TheEndGame
> TIHOR Unnat_upadhyay	vedadivya
> Visa for me WizzyWizz Zippy24
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!


Fingers crossed bro


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hi Guys,

As informed earlier, my CO has contacted me with a request to provide salary slips of both my jobs and detailed job description of both my jobs.

I was working at a low salary of AED 3500/- in my previous company with a designation of Electrical Engineer. Will the Case officer neglect my previous experience or create any problem thinking that my salary was too low compared to uae market...seniors any opinion on this please??????


----------



## Heemu

Firetoy said:


> My grant and CO allocation predictions for this week:
> Abhaytomar Aj34321 akshay1229
> Amitkumar02 Amitso ammu1983
> Ankitakharbanda	aravindhmohan ariyawansha81
> bhupesh545 Birender Blurr
> chembata Colombo Dabz
> DaniDM deepajose Dragoman
> Drshk florence1222 Gtaark
> Harshaldesai Heemu himalipatra
> ind2oz JaxSantiago Jullz
> Kbounds kumar247 leonine4eva
> Manubadboy meetusingh1308	mike alic
> Millerfung miteshm82 MMD09
> Mohkam mohsinhere Nsaini23
> Praveenfire Ruchkal Sad Fishie
> Sagz Sinchan solarik
> Sowmyaraghuraman	Srikar ssaditya
> Ssyap Stevenmilton SunnyK
> Terminator1 Thanich TheEndGame
> TIHOR Unnat_upadhyay	vedadivya
> Visa for me WizzyWizz Zippy24
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!


Thanks for your prediction list...Good luck to everyone (including me)




Visa for me said:


> Fingers crossed bro


I crossed my fingers last week and till now I keep those as it is lollz...Hopefully I can release my fingers this week.


----------



## expatdude

Does anyone have a proper Idea on how to get an Australian driving license.

First of all i have heard different prospects about the driving license of local country ( Pakistan) & its benefits in obtaining Aus driving license.

1- People say by having driving license of local country which is 5 years old or so have lots of benefits in obtaining the Australian license, like exemption of training and other things.

2- What if someone have recently made the driving licence from local country before leaving. Will there be any benefit of recent licence as 5 years old license have or it has no use.

Please explain if someone knows the rules.


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Hello Guys,

Any Sep 2nd applicants for 189 visa, who have got CO allocated? lemme know.

I see that people who have applied in last 10 days of Aug still dont have a CO (189). 
Going by these standards will the Sep 2nd applicants get CO after Aug applicants?
Please enlighten me.

Ive completed 7 weeks of application and will be into 8th week tomo. Is it a good idea to call the DIAC or should I wait for longer. I have Uploaded all the documents except form 80 for secondary applicant (which will be done today)

Firetoy, am unable to update my details on the 189 and 190 applicant excel. Could you pls help?


Regards
Rupa


----------



## Maria_Sal

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Any Sep 2nd applicants for 189 visa, who have got CO allocated? lemme know.
> 
> I see that people who have applied in last 10 days of Aug still dont have a CO (189).
> Going by these standards will the Sep 2nd applicants get CO after Aug applicants?
> Please enlighten me.
> 
> Ive completed 7 weeks of application and will be into 8th week tomo. Is it a good idea to call the DIAC or should I wait for longer. I have Uploaded all the documents except form 80 for secondary applicant (which will be done today)
> 
> Firetoy, am unable to update my details on the 189 and 190 applicant excel. Could you pls help?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rupa



Hi Rupa,

I believe u will have a CO allocated by this week or next week. in case you have done medicals and submitted PCC as well..u will have to face a longer waiting time to grant...wish u all the very best


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Hi,

thanks. I have finished my PCC and Meds too and from the application link I see they have already received my Meds. 

So would I have to wait for longer to get the grant ? 




Maria_Sal said:


> Hi Rupa,
> 
> I believe u will have a CO allocated by this week or next week. in case you have done medicals and submitted PCC as well..u will have to face a longer waiting time to grant...wish u all the very best


----------



## Maria_Sal

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks. I have finished my PCC and Meds too and from the application link I see they have already received my Meds.
> 
> So would I have to wait for longer to get the grant ?


Yup  incase no more information/additional documents are required from you, your co will not contact you. U will have a direct grant  if u r impatient (like all of us here  ) you may give a call to DIAC next week to know ur CO details...good luck


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Thanks for ur kind words Maria

I will give it one mroe week before I contact the DIAC. and Yes I have submitted all the documents from my end. Only form 80 for secondary applicant is pending, which I will submit today.

Hope to hear some goos news in next few weeks.




Maria_Sal said:


> Yup  incase no more information/additional documents are required from you, your co will not contact you. U will have a direct grant  if u r impatient (like all of us here  ) you may give a call to DIAC next week to know ur CO details...good luck


----------



## gsp2canberra

Sharing my experience hope this helps!

I have recently applied for PCC out of Malaysia and the process for expats (I am on work permit for last 2 years) is different. And since I am Indian Citizen, hence applied the Indian PCC from VFS KL ( as Indian High Commission has outsourced to them)
Below is the process for your reference -

*For Malaysia PCC (Known as Certificate of Good Conduct)*
http://www.kln.gov.my/web/guest/ekonsular

- Whole process is online and you have to upload passport image and copy of first and last page of passport, if you can't see you picture and the passport copy online in the form after being uploaded, then immediately call help line ( reason might be it is too heavy as a file)

- You have to highlight why you are applying by checking Permanent Immigration

- You have option of getting that posted or you can even collect it from their office

- It will take 2-3 weeks if nothing complex with your case

*For PCC for India*

Have applied through VFS at KL and got the PCC shared by Indian High Commission at Malaysia in 10 working days! 
Even though my permanent address and address on my new passport was different. ( I wrote a separate letter beside the form explaining why the addresses are different)

For documentation you can check VFS Malaysia site..

hope this helps !


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hi amb...


i am also alloted the same team but initials are PM


----------



## mithu93ku

gsp2canberra said:


> Folks need your help!
> 
> Understand that it's highly recommended to upload all documents upfront in order to get grants quickly. But I have planned it differently I know it might delay the process a bit but their are reasons
> - As I will be travelling back home (India) from Malaysia (where I am on a work permit)
> 
> Basis on my call to DIBP I was told the CO has already been allocated and I was expecting him/her to review my documents and ask pending things like PCC *and any thing else*, so that I can get it from India while I am there.
> 
> The reason is I was planning to avoid another round of travel back home later just for documents!!
> I still have one week as I am flying by end of this week, do you think CO will ask me additional required docs by then??
> Any common request that CO ask for.. from your exp..
> (have submitted offer/exp/reference letter for my job and all other details as well.)
> 
> Thanks


Good Idea!
Have you submitted evidence of relationship for your spouse?


----------



## sendshaz

Hello,
Staus on health requirement shows completed for all the examinatiions.Does that mean that medicals are cleared?Experts please reply.Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku

gbhushan said:


> Hello All, I am pretty new to this forum and been going to through the posts and they have been very helpful..We have applied for EOI and applied for SS(Victoria) two weeks ago and to our surprise we got intimated that our SS is now approved and invited us to apply for Visa..How many more days it would take from here?? Also, is there any one who is going to/already there is Melbourne??


Welcome *gbhushan*,
It may takes around 30-80 days after the lodgement of visa application.


----------



## mithu93ku

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> Staus on health requirement shows completed for all the examinatiions.Does that mean that medicals are cleared?Experts please reply.Thanks.


Dear *sendshaz*,
It means that your clinic has uploaded your medicals examinations. 
When this link will disappear and you see a message " No health examination is required...........", you can feel that your medicals are cleared.


----------



## sendshaz

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *sendshaz*,
> It means that your clinic has uploaded your medicals examinations.
> When this link will disappear and you see a message " No health examination is required...........", you can feel that your medicals are cleared.


Okkk ...thanks mithu


----------



## gsp2canberra

mithu93ku said:


> Good Idea!
> Have you submitted evidence of relationship for your spouse?


Yes have did that.. submitted Marriage certificate and we both have names mentioned in our Passport as well..


----------



## gsp2canberra

starwars123 said:


> Hi., if you are working in malaysia, you cannot get PCC directly from india as far as i know. you should get only from indian embassy in malaysia.


Understand and I already have the PCC from both VFS & Malaysia Ministry of External Affairs.. I am waiting for CO to ask a these documents and *any other as well* so that I can get those arranged when I am in India..

Thanks


----------



## tihor

Firetoy said:


> My grant and CO allocation predictions for this week:
> Abhaytomar Aj34321 akshay1229
> Amitkumar02 Amitso ammu1983
> Ankitakharbanda	aravindhmohan ariyawansha81
> bhupesh545 Birender Blurr
> chembata Colombo Dabz
> DaniDM deepajose Dragoman
> Drshk florence1222 Gtaark
> Harshaldesai Heemu himalipatra
> ind2oz JaxSantiago Jullz
> Kbounds kumar247 leonine4eva
> Manubadboy meetusingh1308	mike alic
> Millerfung miteshm82 MMD09
> Mohkam mohsinhere Nsaini23
> Praveenfire Ruchkal Sad Fishie
> Sagz Sinchan solarik
> Sowmyaraghuraman	Srikar ssaditya
> Ssyap Stevenmilton SunnyK
> Terminator1 Thanich TheEndGame
> TIHOR Unnat_upadhyay	vedadivya
> Visa for me WizzyWizz Zippy24
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!


Thanks firetoy! :thumb:


----------



## starwars123

Hi,

you can upload them beforehand so that chances of you getting a direct grant is bright. All your employment documents (appointment letters, relieving orders, pay slips, bank statements showing salary credit, tax return papers, ielts score, if you are married relationship proof and also english knowledge proof of your spouse and pcc for all countries where you have lived for 12 months or more.



gsp2canberra said:


> Understand and I already have the PCC from both VFS & Malaysia Ministry of External Affairs.. I am waiting for CO to ask a these documents and *any other as well* so that I can get those arranged when I am in India..
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jogiyogi

Hi Guys,

I am having a bad time now a days. a verification officer visited in May 2013 to my first company where I worked in 2004. Since I was working there 9 years back all employees have moved to other companies. My MD was not there to authenticate my employment and another new guy (who never saw me working there) have given a wrong information that I was not working there at all. As a consequence DIAC will reduce my point from 60 to 55 and my grant will be rejected.

I have informed my CO that all documents are genuine and can be re-verified with my MD even today. I have provided all the contact information of my MD and address to be contacted. (Till today I am in touch with my MD and having good relations with him.)

1. In 2004, company was in registration process so the letters are on plain paper (no letter heads)
2. Salary was paid cash. No salary statement and slips.
3. Since salary was very less so no tax document.

Queries:
1. Can DIAC conduct verification again after my explanation/request?
2. Will I be able to re-apply if my grant is rejected based on that?
3. Even if I don't count that company's experience where the person have provided wrong information, I will be completing my 8 years of experience in Dec 2013 and I may get 15 points. Can DIAC hold my application and wait till Dec to count my exiting experience to provide me 15 points based on my present experience?

guys please suggest.


----------



## WizzyWizz

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys, for those who haven't done it yet, please, update your details in the track spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club! Thanks!



saw my name in firetoy predictions for CO allocation. hopefully it will come true! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> My grant and CO allocation predictions for this week:
> Abhaytomar Aj34321 akshay1229
> Amitkumar02 Amitso ammu1983
> Ankitakharbanda	aravindhmohan ariyawansha81
> bhupesh545 Birender Blurr
> chembata Colombo Dabz
> DaniDM deepajose Dragoman
> Drshk florence1222 Gtaark
> Harshaldesai Heemu himalipatra
> ind2oz JaxSantiago Jullz
> Kbounds kumar247 leonine4eva
> Manubadboy meetusingh1308	mike alic
> Millerfung miteshm82 MMD09
> Mohkam mohsinhere Nsaini23
> Praveenfire Ruchkal Sad Fishie
> Sagz Sinchan solarik
> Sowmyaraghuraman	Srikar ssaditya
> Ssyap Stevenmilton SunnyK
> Terminator1 Thanich TheEndGame
> TIHOR Unnat_upadhyay	vedadivya
> Visa for me WizzyWizz Zippy24
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!


Hey, you forgot me.


----------



## Firetoy

Done Rupa!
Your expecto CO allocation date is 28 of october acording to the spreadsheet. Just be patient!
Regards



Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Any Sep 2nd applicants for 189 visa, who have got CO allocated? lemme know.
> 
> I see that people who have applied in last 10 days of Aug still dont have a CO (189).
> Going by these standards will the Sep 2nd applicants get CO after Aug applicants?
> Please enlighten me.
> 
> Ive completed 7 weeks of application and will be into 8th week tomo. Is it a good idea to call the DIAC or should I wait for longer. I have Uploaded all the documents except form 80 for secondary applicant (which will be done today)
> 
> Firetoy, am unable to update my details on the 189 and 190 applicant excel. Could you pls help?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


----------



## Firetoy

No way! Fourth line, check it again! 



Birender said:


> Hey, you forgot me.


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> No way! Fourth line, check it again!


Oops.. i missed.. 

Thanks man.. wishing you, me and everyome here a quick grant


----------



## Firetoy

Hi expatdude!
There is no Australian driving license since every state has its own. I've got the Queensland driving license and it was really easy to get for me, but that depends on the country you got it. Which state are you planning to live in?



expatdude said:


> Does anyone have a proper Idea on how to get an Australian driving license.
> 
> First of all i have heard different prospects about the driving license of local country ( Pakistan) & its benefits in obtaining Aus driving license.
> 
> 1- People say by having driving license of local country which is 5 years old or so have lots of benefits in obtaining the Australian license, like exemption of training and other things.
> 
> 2- What if someone have recently made the driving licence from local country before leaving. Will there be any benefit of recent licence as 5 years old license have or it has no use.
> 
> Please explain if someone knows the rules.


----------



## Colombo

Firetoy said:


> My grant and CO allocation predictions for this week:
> Abhaytomar Aj34321 akshay1229
> Amitkumar02 Amitso ammu1983
> Ankitakharbanda	aravindhmohan ariyawansha81
> bhupesh545 Birender Blurr
> chembata Colombo Dabz
> DaniDM deepajose Dragoman
> Drshk florence1222 Gtaark
> Harshaldesai Heemu himalipatra
> ind2oz JaxSantiago Jullz
> Kbounds kumar247 leonine4eva
> Manubadboy meetusingh1308	mike alic
> Millerfung miteshm82 MMD09
> Mohkam mohsinhere Nsaini23
> Praveenfire Ruchkal Sad Fishie
> Sagz Sinchan solarik
> Sowmyaraghuraman	Srikar ssaditya
> Ssyap Stevenmilton SunnyK
> Terminator1 Thanich TheEndGame
> TIHOR Unnat_upadhyay	vedadivya
> Visa for me WizzyWizz Zippy24
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!


Thanks mate.....
I wish all the very best to all of us...

Cheers
XXX


----------



## solarik

Firetoy said:


> My grant and CO allocation predictions for this week:
> Abhaytomar Aj34321 akshay1229
> Amitkumar02 Amitso ammu1983
> Ankitakharbanda	aravindhmohan ariyawansha81
> bhupesh545 Birender Blurr
> chembata Colombo Dabz
> DaniDM deepajose Dragoman
> Drshk florence1222 Gtaark
> Harshaldesai Heemu himalipatra
> ind2oz JaxSantiago Jullz
> Kbounds kumar247 leonine4eva
> Manubadboy meetusingh1308	mike alic
> Millerfung miteshm82 MMD09
> Mohkam mohsinhere Nsaini23
> Praveenfire Ruchkal Sad Fishie
> Sagz Sinchan solarik
> Sowmyaraghuraman	Srikar ssaditya
> Ssyap Stevenmilton SunnyK
> Terminator1 Thanich TheEndGame
> TIHOR Unnat_upadhyay	vedadivya
> Visa for me WizzyWizz Zippy24
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!


Thanks Firetoy! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sober_sandy

Hello Experts,

Can somebody pls tell me if we need to take appointment for PCC in *PSK delhi* or we get directly without appointment ?


----------



## expatdude

Firetoy said:


> Hi expatdude!
> There is no Australian driving license since every state has its own. I've got the Queensland driving license and it was really easy to get for me, but that depends on the country you got it. Which state are you planning to live in?


Thanks for the reply I am planning for NSW to live in. My question is more concerned with the recently made license from Pakistan would it give me any benefits ?


----------



## starwars123

Hi anyone know how to route calls from a online skype number to your local mobile number? Do i need to pay anything more for this? Thanks.


----------



## Birender

sober_sandy said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Can somebody pls tell me if we need to take appointment for PCC in PSK delhi or we get directly without appointment ?


U need to take an appointment


----------



## AM

All the best for this week. May the grant shower on us


----------



## AM

All the best for this week. May the grant shower on us


----------



## sober_sandy

*Pcc*



Birender said:


> U need to take an appointment


Thnx Birender for the reply but its giving me appointment for 21/11/2013 that means after one month. Is it the only way out ?


----------



## AM

for PCC, you can walkin directly to any PSK and get it done in 2 hours


----------



## sylvia_australia

Firetoy said:


> Done Rupa!
> Your expecto CO allocation date is 28 of october acording to the spreadsheet. Just be patient!
> Regards


I did not find my name dear in your list


----------



## Birender

sober_sandy said:


> Thnx Birender for the reply but its giving me appointment for 21/11/2013 that means after one month. Is it the only way out ?


Take an appointment and try going before appointment as well.. i have no idea about without appointment scenario.. do freeze your appointment first then think of an alternate..


----------



## rajfromhyd

starwars123 said:


> Hi anyone know how to route calls from a online skype number to your local mobile number? Do i need to pay anything more for this? Thanks.


starwars... in skype there is option called call forwarding, enable it and give your local phone number. you dont need to pay anything... i have done that, its working.

thanks
raj


----------



## rajfromhyd

Hi Friends,

what we need to do once we receive the grant..

i have informed VIC SS people that i have received the grant and verified in VEVO about my visa status.. apart from that do we need to do anything before flying.

kindly let me know..

thanks
raj


----------



## AM

Nothing


----------



## felix2020

rajfromhyd said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> what we need to do once we receive the grant..
> 
> i have informed VIC SS people that i have received the grant and verified in VEVO about my visa status.. apart from that do we need to do anything before flying.
> 
> kindly let me know..
> 
> thanks
> raj


No need to do anything. All you need is a ticket, passport and a copy of the visa grant letter.

Congratulations !


----------



## expatdude

rajfromhyd said:


> starwars... in skype there is option called call forwarding, enable it and give your local phone number. you dont need to pay anything... i have done that, its working.
> 
> thanks
> raj


Perfect I m planning to get skype number in coming days


----------



## expatdude

A similar question from my side.
Is there any security bound for NSW SS to live there for exactly 2 years.

And how to inform them abt grant.


----------



## amol.pophale

Can someone tell me is there any benefit of adding parents as non migrating dependents?

What are the medical tests that parent has undergo if they have been added as non migrating dependents?

Amol


----------



## srikar

Firetoy said:


> No way! Fourth line, check it again!


Never underestimate firetoy.


----------



## sober_sandy

aravindhmohan said:


> for PCC, you can walkin directly to any PSK and get it done in 2 hours


Thanx arvind. I'll try on Tuesday.


----------



## starwars123

rajfromhyd said:


> starwars... in skype there is option called call forwarding, enable it and give your local phone number. you dont need to pay anything... i have done that, its working.
> 
> thanks
> raj


Thanks raj. I tried that already. Its askingme to buy skype credit (min10€)


----------



## vikasmart

Guys I have heard that major applicant are not getting job even till 5 to 6 months after receiving visa & reaching there. It may create frustration. Is it that difficult? How to fulfill basic livelihoods. How many months backup or provision we need to do for running normal life?


----------



## vikasmart

For 190 grant, must condition is that applicant need to stay I particular state for 2 years. But during this period of 2 years, can we visit another state? I mean if we r going on basis of act state sponsorship then can we travel to Sydney for 2-3 days on weekend holiday or so? Or for first entry, can we take flight from mumbai to Sydney & then reach canberra by road from Sydney? Pls advice.


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> For 190 grant, must condition is that applicant need to stay I particular state for 2 years. But during this period of 2 years, can we visit another state? I mean if we r going on basis of act state sponsorship then can we travel to Sydney for 2-3 days on weekend holiday or so? Or for first entry, can we take flight from mumbai to Sydney & then reach canberra by road from Sydney? Pls advice.


Travelling is allowed as long as you do not hold any job in another state. No matter where you travel, your permanent residence address has to be from the sponsored state.

There is no restriction on how you enter the country. You can come to Sydney, have holidays for a few weeks and then go to your sponsored state to settle. No problem with that.


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> Guys I have heard that major applicant are not getting job even till 5 to 6 months after receiving visa & reaching there. It may create frustration. Is it that difficult? How to fulfill basic livelihoods. How many months backup or provision we need to do for running normal life?


You must bring $10,000 in cash before arriving Australia to be on the safe side. Although it may take up to six months to find a job in your skilled occupation, you can find casual jobs. 

If casual jobs are not an issue for you, then you may arrive here with $2000-$3000. 

Jobs and income are not guaranteed. You have to make some good amount of efforts.


----------



## vikasmart

Thanks felix.
But...
So, if after first entry in Australia, if someone is enjoying holidays in Sydney for 2 months, stay 2-3 in Melbourne then doing jon in canberra for 1.5 years only...njust assume so, then after completion of 2 years in that manner can he settle in other state? U mean that?


----------



## vikasmart

I believe everyone might be doing penny jobs during the early stage of settlement for surviving. Is that true?


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> Thanks felix.
> But...
> So, if after first entry in Australia, if someone is enjoying holidays in Sydney for 2 months, stay 2-3 in Melbourne then doing jon in canberra for 1.5 years only...njust assume so, then after completion of 2 years in that manner can he settle in other state? U mean that?


Yes you can, provided that you have a full time job in ACT and the job allows for six month holidays. In addition to that, you have to maintain verifiable permanent address in ACT for 2 years.

Although holding jobs is not a mandatory requirement for state sponsorship, Jobs provide a good way to prove residency.


----------



## vikasmart

Thanks Dear Felix, i think u r our EXPAT Guru (Teacher).


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> I did not find my name dear in your list


Your expected CO allocation date is Nov 6, 2013.

However, this is only a prediction. Keep checking your emails and visa status. You may get one any time. may be today.


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Thanks a ton Firetoy  



Firetoy said:


> Done Rupa!
> Your expecto CO allocation date is 28 of october acording to the spreadsheet. Just be patient!
> Regards


----------



## dchiniwal

sober_sandy said:


> Thnx Birender for the reply but its giving me appointment for 21/11/2013 that means after one month. Is it the only way out ?


PCC does not require appointment. Just walkin by 9 am. fill n submit the application online. take a print n get in Q. If PCC applied in same state of passport issuance, u shud get it in 2 hrs. else it will take 2-4 days.


----------



## zippy24

*I am Permanent Resident!!!*

Dear All

I am very happy to share you all one of my best moment in life.

Yes, I am* permanent AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT *now. 

Thanks to my parents, wife, friends and more importantly my AGENT who took care of my application completely right from the beginning. It’s fortunate to get an agent like him.

_Process started from here_

I was thinking whether to apply PR by myself or apply through agent. 

At last decided to go with agent and signed agreement with him on *01/11/2012*.

*ACS applied:* *08/11/2012*

*ACS approved*: as Software Engineer on *08/12/2012* –> Offshore experience (3.8 years) and Onshore experience (1.0 years) 

*IELTS 1st attempt:* *12/01/2013* – failed to achieve 7 in each band. At this time I had option to go for NSW state sponsorship but I thought of giving one more try to get 7 in each band and apply 189.

*IELTS 2nd attempt*: *22/06/2013* – failed again with .5 in one of the band then realised not to waste any more time and decided to go for NSW state sponsorship.

*NSW SS applied:* *05/07/2013* 

*NSW SS approved and EOI invite:* *29/07/2013* – Claimed 60 points (Age 30pts + Education (BCA) 15pts + offshore experience 5pts + onshore experience 5pts +NSW SS 5pts). 

*Indian and Australian PCC applied:* *05/08/2013*

*Indian and Australian PCC approved:* *09/08/2013*

*190 visa Lodged(NSW):* *14/08/2013*

*CO Allocated: 25/09/2013* – Team 4 Adelaide (initials MB) requested for medicals and birth certificate.

*Medical completed*: *25/09/2013 *

*Medicals cleared:* *16/10/2013*
Drafted this data to post in this forum: 17/10/2013 (thinking my day is nearing)

As predicted VISA got granted!!!

*Granted date:* *18/10/2013*

*Data published on forum*: *21/10/2013* (Unfortunately my agent could not reach me till today morning as I was out of station from Friday)

At last the process ends and new journey begins!!!

All the best to everyone.
Please let me know for any questions.. 
Thanks all again!!!


----------



## zippy24

*I am Permanent Resident!!!*

Dear All

I am very happy to share you all one of my best moment in life.

Yes, I am* permanent AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT *now. 

Thanks to my parents, wife, friends and more importantly my AGENT who took care of my application completely right from the beginning. It’s fortunate to get an agent like him.

_Process started from here_

I was thinking whether to apply PR by myself or apply through agent. 

At last decided to go with agent and signed agreement with him on *01/11/2012*.

*ACS applied:* *08/11/2012*

*ACS approved*: as Software Engineer on *08/12/2012* –> Offshore experience (3.8 years) and Onshore experience (1.0 years) 

*IELTS 1st attempt:* *12/01/2013* – failed to achieve 7 in each band. At this time I had option to go for NSW state sponsorship but I thought of giving one more try to get 7 in each band and apply 189.

*IELTS 2nd attempt*: *22/06/2013* – failed again with .5 in one of the band then realised not to waste any more time and decided to go for NSW state sponsorship.

*NSW SS applied:* *05/07/2013* 

*NSW SS approved and EOI invite:* *29/07/2013* – Claimed 60 points (Age 30pts + Education (BCA) 15pts + offshore experience 5pts + onshore experience 5pts +NSW SS 5pts). 

*Indian and Australian PCC applied:* *05/08/2013*

*Indian and Australian PCC approved:* *09/08/2013*

*190 visa Lodged(NSW):* *14/08/2013*

*CO Allocated: 25/09/2013* – Team 4 Adelaide (initials MB) requested for medicals and birth certificate.

*Medical completed*: *25/09/2013 *

*Medicals cleared:* *16/10/2013*
Drafted this data to post in this forum: 17/10/2013 (thinking my day is nearing)

As predicted VISA got granted!!!

*Granted date:* *18/10/2013*

*Data published on forum*: *21/10/2013* (Unfortunately my agent could not reach me till today morning as I was out of station from Friday)

At last the process ends and new journey begins!!!

All the best to everyone.
Please let me know for any questions.. 
Thanks all again!!!


----------



## Firetoy

Congratulations Zippy! All the best!!!
Party timeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



zippy24 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am very happy to share you all one of my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am* permanent AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT *now.
> 
> Thanks to my parents, wife, friends and more importantly my AGENT who took care of my application completely right from the beginning. It’s fortunate to get an agent like him.
> 
> _Process started from here_
> 
> I was thinking whether to apply PR by myself or apply through agent.
> 
> At last decided to go with agent and signed agreement with him on *01/11/2012*.
> 
> *ACS applied:* *08/11/2012*
> 
> *ACS approved*: as Software Engineer on *08/12/2012* –> Offshore experience (3.8 years) and Onshore experience (1.0 years)
> 
> *IELTS 1st attempt:* *12/01/2013* – failed to achieve 7 in each band. At this time I had option to go for NSW state sponsorship but I thought of giving one more try to get 7 in each band and apply 189.
> 
> *IELTS 2nd attempt*: *22/06/2013* – failed again with .5 in one of the band then realised not to waste any more time and decided to go for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> *NSW SS applied:* *05/07/2013*
> 
> *NSW SS approved and EOI invite:* *29/07/2013* – Claimed 60 points (Age 30pts + Education (BCA) 15pts + offshore experience 5pts + onshore experience 5pts +NSW SS 5pts).
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC applied:* *05/08/2013*
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC approved:* *09/08/2013*
> 
> *190 visa Lodged(NSW):* *14/08/2013*
> 
> *CO Allocated: 25/09/2013* – Team 4 Adelaide (initials MB) requested for medicals and birth certificate.
> 
> *Medical completed*: *25/09/2013 *
> 
> *Medicals cleared:* *16/10/2013*
> Drafted this data to post in this forum: 17/10/2013 (thinking my day is nearing)
> 
> As predicted VISA got granted!!!
> 
> *Granted date:* *18/10/2013*
> 
> *Data published on forum*: *21/10/2013* (Unfortunately my agent could not reach me till today morning as I was out of station from Friday)
> 
> At last the process ends and new journey begins!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> Please let me know for any questions..
> Thanks all again!!!


----------



## pulikali

zippy24 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am very happy to share you all one of my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am* permanent AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT *now.
> 
> Thanks to my parents, wife, friends and more importantly my AGENT who took care of my application completely right from the beginning. It’s fortunate to get an agent like him.
> 
> _Process started from here_
> 
> I was thinking whether to apply PR by myself or apply through agent.
> 
> At last decided to go with agent and signed agreement with him on *01/11/2012*.
> 
> *ACS applied:* *08/11/2012*
> 
> *ACS approved*: as Software Engineer on *08/12/2012* –> Offshore experience (3.8 years) and Onshore experience (1.0 years)
> 
> *IELTS 1st attempt:* *12/01/2013* – failed to achieve 7 in each band. At this time I had option to go for NSW state sponsorship but I thought of giving one more try to get 7 in each band and apply 189.
> 
> *IELTS 2nd attempt*: *22/06/2013* – failed again with .5 in one of the band then realised not to waste any more time and decided to go for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> *NSW SS applied:* *05/07/2013*
> 
> *NSW SS approved and EOI invite:* *29/07/2013* – Claimed 60 points (Age 30pts + Education (BCA) 15pts + offshore experience 5pts + onshore experience 5pts +NSW SS 5pts).
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC applied:* *05/08/2013*
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC approved:* *09/08/2013*
> 
> *190 visa Lodged(NSW):* *14/08/2013*
> 
> *CO Allocated: 25/09/2013* – Team 4 Adelaide (initials MB) requested for medicals and birth certificate.
> 
> *Medical completed*: *25/09/2013 *
> 
> *Medicals cleared:* *16/10/2013*
> Drafted this data to post in this forum: 17/10/2013 (thinking my day is nearing)
> 
> As predicted VISA got granted!!!
> 
> *Granted date:* *18/10/2013*
> 
> *Data published on forum*: *21/10/2013* (Unfortunately my agent could not reach me till today morning as I was out of station from Friday)
> 
> At last the process ends and new journey begins!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> Please let me know for any questions..
> Thanks all again!!!




Congrats zippy24!! All the best for your future plans...
A great news to start the week....



~~~


----------



## rajfromhyd

starwars123 said:


> Thanks raj. I tried that already. Its askingme to buy skype credit (min10€)


Oh is it? Actually in my skype account i had balance, as i roam frequently abroad and make calls using it. so it does not ask me anything


----------



## pulikali

Hi Guys, 

You know what, I just checked my email and I’ve got my GRANT!!!.…just 20 minutes back!! 

I’m so happy and excited!! :dance:

A BIG thanks to all you guys for the support and assistance throughout this journey. :yo:

My team was Adelaide team4. 

When I called DIBP last Thursday, they informed that no CO was allocated. 
Then I guess CO was allocated on Friday and direct Grant on Monday morning!! :flame:

Once again, Thank you all…and I’ll be available to answer any of your questions!!!



~~~


----------



## Firetoy

Many many congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You see???? Faith and hope, that's all we need!
And heaps of patience!!!





Chembata said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You know what, I just checked my email and I’ve got my GRANT!!!.…just 20 minutes back!!
> 
> I’m so happy and excited!! :dance:
> 
> A BIG thanks to all you guys for the support and assistance throughout this journey. :yo:
> 
> My team was Adelaide team4.
> 
> When I called DIBP last Thursday, they informed that no CO was allocated.
> Then I guess CO was allocated on Friday and direct Grant on Monday morning!! :flame:
> 
> Once again, Thank you all…and I’ll be available to answer any of your questions!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~


----------



## felix2020

Chembata said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You know what, I just checked my email and I’ve got my GRANT!!!.…just 20 minutes back!!
> 
> I’m so happy and excited!! :dance:
> 
> A BIG thanks to all you guys for the support and assistance throughout this journey. :yo:
> 
> My team was Adelaide team4.
> 
> When I called DIBP last Thursday, they informed that no CO was allocated.
> Then I guess CO was allocated on Friday and direct Grant on Monday morning!! :flame:
> 
> Once again, Thank you all…and I’ll be available to answer any of your questions!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~


Congratulation man !!

See you in Australia soon. You got your grant in exactly 8 weeks. That is the average time for CO allocation. It's good to front load everything.


----------



## felix2020

zippy24 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am very happy to share you all one of my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am* permanent AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT *now.
> 
> Thanks to my parents, wife, friends and more importantly my AGENT who took care of my application completely right from the beginning. It’s fortunate to get an agent like him.
> 
> _Process started from here_
> 
> I was thinking whether to apply PR by myself or apply through agent.
> 
> At last decided to go with agent and signed agreement with him on *01/11/2012*.
> 
> *ACS applied:* *08/11/2012*
> 
> *ACS approved*: as Software Engineer on *08/12/2012* –> Offshore experience (3.8 years) and Onshore experience (1.0 years)
> 
> *IELTS 1st attempt:* *12/01/2013* – failed to achieve 7 in each band. At this time I had option to go for NSW state sponsorship but I thought of giving one more try to get 7 in each band and apply 189.
> 
> *IELTS 2nd attempt*: *22/06/2013* – failed again with .5 in one of the band then realised not to waste any more time and decided to go for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> *NSW SS applied:* *05/07/2013*
> 
> *NSW SS approved and EOI invite:* *29/07/2013* – Claimed 60 points (Age 30pts + Education (BCA) 15pts + offshore experience 5pts + onshore experience 5pts +NSW SS 5pts).
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC applied:* *05/08/2013*
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC approved:* *09/08/2013*
> 
> *190 visa Lodged(NSW):* *14/08/2013*
> 
> *CO Allocated: 25/09/2013* – Team 4 Adelaide (initials MB) requested for medicals and birth certificate.
> 
> *Medical completed*: *25/09/2013 *
> 
> *Medicals cleared:* *16/10/2013*
> Drafted this data to post in this forum: 17/10/2013 (thinking my day is nearing)
> 
> As predicted VISA got granted!!!
> 
> *Granted date:* *18/10/2013*
> 
> *Data published on forum*: *21/10/2013* (Unfortunately my agent could not reach me till today morning as I was out of station from Friday)
> 
> At last the process ends and new journey begins!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> Please let me know for any questions..
> Thanks all again!!!



Visa granted in exactly 35 days.. very impressive.


----------



## zippy24

Chembata said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You know what, I just checked my email and I’ve got my GRANT!!!.…just 20 minutes back!!
> 
> I’m so happy and excited!! :dance:
> 
> A BIG thanks to all you guys for the support and assistance throughout this journey. :yo:
> 
> My team was Adelaide team4.
> 
> When I called DIBP last Thursday, they informed that no CO was allocated.
> Then I guess CO was allocated on Friday and direct Grant on Monday morning!! :flame:
> 
> Once again, Thank you all…and I’ll be available to answer any of your questions!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~


Congrates mate.. Enjoy your day!!


----------



## felix2020

zippy24 said:


> Congrates mate.. Enjoy your day!!


You enjoyed faster processing while opting for 190. 

Even if you have gone for 189, you may not move to another state anyway.

Anyway, Cheers on your grants...


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Many many congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You see???? Faith and hope, that's all we need!
> And heaps of patience!!!


Hi Firetoy !! can't wait to see your grants.

You have already passed 8 weeks. You should get it any time.


----------



## pulikali

Firetoy said:


> Many many congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You see???? Faith and hope, that's all we need!
> And heaps of patience!!!


Thanks much, Firetoy!! Your prediction lists helped me keep faith and gave home!!




felix2020 said:


> Congratulation man !!
> 
> See you in Australia soon. You got your grant in exactly 8 weeks. That is the average time for CO allocation. It's good to front load everything.



Thanks Felix, I'm already in Australia...
I had front-loaded everything including Form80, PCC and Meds.



~~~


----------



## felix2020

zippy24 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am very happy to share you all one of my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am* permanent AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT *now.
> 
> Thanks to my parents, wife, friends and more importantly my AGENT who took care of my application completely right from the beginning. It’s fortunate to get an agent like him.
> 
> _Process started from here_
> 
> I was thinking whether to apply PR by myself or apply through agent.
> 
> At last decided to go with agent and signed agreement with him on *01/11/2012*.
> 
> *ACS applied:* *08/11/2012*
> 
> *ACS approved*: as Software Engineer on *08/12/2012* –> Offshore experience (3.8 years) and Onshore experience (1.0 years)
> 
> *IELTS 1st attempt:* *12/01/2013* – failed to achieve 7 in each band. At this time I had option to go for NSW state sponsorship but I thought of giving one more try to get 7 in each band and apply 189.
> 
> *IELTS 2nd attempt*: *22/06/2013* – failed again with .5 in one of the band then realised not to waste any more time and decided to go for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> *NSW SS applied:* *05/07/2013*
> 
> *NSW SS approved and EOI invite:* *29/07/2013* – Claimed 60 points (Age 30pts + Education (BCA) 15pts + offshore experience 5pts + onshore experience 5pts +NSW SS 5pts).
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC applied:* *05/08/2013*
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC approved:* *09/08/2013*
> 
> *190 visa Lodged(NSW):* *14/08/2013*
> 
> *CO Allocated: 25/09/2013* – Team 4 Adelaide (initials MB) requested for medicals and birth certificate.
> 
> *Medical completed*: *25/09/2013 *
> 
> *Medicals cleared:* *16/10/2013*
> Drafted this data to post in this forum: 17/10/2013 (thinking my day is nearing)
> 
> As predicted VISA got granted!!!
> 
> *Granted date:* *18/10/2013*
> 
> *Data published on forum*: *21/10/2013* (Unfortunately my agent could not reach me till today morning as I was out of station from Friday)
> 
> At last the process ends and new journey begins!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> Please let me know for any questions..
> Thanks all again!!!



Hi Zippy ! I was looking at your timeline and found that it took 22 days to get medical cleared.


Do you know what could be the reason ?


----------



## felix2020

Chembata said:


> Thanks much, Firetoy!! Your prediction lists helped me keep faith and gave home!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Felix, I'm already in Australia...
> I had front-loaded everything including Form80, PCC and Meds.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~


Yeah. front loading everything expedite the grant process. Good Luck on your future in Australia.


----------



## praveenfire

Chembata said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You know what, I just checked my email and I’ve got my GRANT!!!.…just 20 minutes back!!
> 
> I’m so happy and excited!! :dance:
> 
> A BIG thanks to all you guys for the support and assistance throughout this journey. :yo:
> 
> My team was Adelaide team4.
> 
> When I called DIBP last Thursday, they informed that no CO was allocated.
> Then I guess CO was allocated on Friday and direct Grant on Monday morning!! :flame:
> 
> Once again, Thank you all…and I’ll be available to answer any of your questions!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~



Congratulation man !!! Wish you al the best...

Cheers
PK


----------



## AM

Congrats to both who started the week for us giving good news .


----------



## praveenfire

Congratulations Zippy!!!




zippy24 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am very happy to share you all one of my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am* permanent AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT *now.
> 
> Thanks to my parents, wife, friends and more importantly my AGENT who took care of my application completely right from the beginning. It’s fortunate to get an agent like him.
> 
> _Process started from here_
> 
> I was thinking whether to apply PR by myself or apply through agent.
> 
> At last decided to go with agent and signed agreement with him on *01/11/2012*.
> 
> *ACS applied:* *08/11/2012*
> 
> *ACS approved*: as Software Engineer on *08/12/2012* –> Offshore experience (3.8 years) and Onshore experience (1.0 years)
> 
> *IELTS 1st attempt:* *12/01/2013* – failed to achieve 7 in each band. At this time I had option to go for NSW state sponsorship but I thought of giving one more try to get 7 in each band and apply 189.
> 
> *IELTS 2nd attempt*: *22/06/2013* – failed again with .5 in one of the band then realised not to waste any more time and decided to go for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> *NSW SS applied:* *05/07/2013*
> 
> *NSW SS approved and EOI invite:* *29/07/2013* – Claimed 60 points (Age 30pts + Education (BCA) 15pts + offshore experience 5pts + onshore experience 5pts +NSW SS 5pts).
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC applied:* *05/08/2013*
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC approved:* *09/08/2013*
> 
> *190 visa Lodged(NSW):* *14/08/2013*
> 
> *CO Allocated: 25/09/2013* – Team 4 Adelaide (initials MB) requested for medicals and birth certificate.
> 
> *Medical completed*: *25/09/2013 *
> 
> *Medicals cleared:* *16/10/2013*
> Drafted this data to post in this forum: 17/10/2013 (thinking my day is nearing)
> 
> As predicted VISA got granted!!!
> 
> *Granted date:* *18/10/2013*
> 
> *Data published on forum*: *21/10/2013* (Unfortunately my agent could not reach me till today morning as I was out of station from Friday)
> 
> At last the process ends and new journey begins!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> Please let me know for any questions..
> Thanks all again!!!


----------



## zippy24

felix2020 said:


> Hi Zippy ! I was looking at your timeline and found that it took 22 days to get medical cleared.
> 
> 
> Do you know what could be the reason ?


Hi Felix,

Myself and my wife taken medicals on 25/09. 

My wife was not feeling good on that day so examiner advised her to go for all other test except blood test and asked her to comeback on 11/10 for blood test.

Her mediclas got cleared on 16/10 and visa granted on 18/10..


----------



## felix2020

zippy24 said:


> Hi Felix,
> 
> Myself and my wife taken medicals on 25/09.
> 
> My wife was not feeling good on that day so examiner advised her to go for all other test except blood test and asked her to comeback on 11/10 for blood test.
> 
> Her mediclas got cleared on 16/10 and visa granted on 18/10..


Oh Okay. That makes sense.

Congratulation again to you and your family !!


----------



## AM

Technically meds was on Oct 10


----------



## tihor

Hi Guys, 

I finally received my golden letter - grant PR to australia! Thanks to each and every one on this forum which has been very helpful to me.

Good luck to you all with your applications and never lose hope. All what is required is little bit of patience 

Australia, here I come lane:


----------



## AM

Congrats tihor


----------



## tihor

aravindhmohan said:


> Congrats tihor


Thank you arvindmohan!


----------



## drshk

Many many congrats Zippy :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

told you I was expecting you to jump up and give us the grant news soon  Enjoy!



zippy24 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am very happy to share you all one of my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am* permanent AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT *now.
> 
> Thanks to my parents, wife, friends and more importantly my AGENT who took care of my application completely right from the beginning. It’s fortunate to get an agent like him.
> 
> _Process started from here_
> 
> I was thinking whether to apply PR by myself or apply through agent.
> 
> At last decided to go with agent and signed agreement with him on *01/11/2012*.
> 
> *ACS applied:* *08/11/2012*
> 
> *ACS approved*: as Software Engineer on *08/12/2012* –> Offshore experience (3.8 years) and Onshore experience (1.0 years)
> 
> *IELTS 1st attempt:* *12/01/2013* – failed to achieve 7 in each band. At this time I had option to go for NSW state sponsorship but I thought of giving one more try to get 7 in each band and apply 189.
> 
> *IELTS 2nd attempt*: *22/06/2013* – failed again with .5 in one of the band then realised not to waste any more time and decided to go for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> *NSW SS applied:* *05/07/2013*
> 
> *NSW SS approved and EOI invite:* *29/07/2013* – Claimed 60 points (Age 30pts + Education (BCA) 15pts + offshore experience 5pts + onshore experience 5pts +NSW SS 5pts).
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC applied:* *05/08/2013*
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC approved:* *09/08/2013*
> 
> *190 visa Lodged(NSW):* *14/08/2013*
> 
> *CO Allocated: 25/09/2013* – Team 4 Adelaide (initials MB) requested for medicals and birth certificate.
> 
> *Medical completed*: *25/09/2013 *
> 
> *Medicals cleared:* *16/10/2013*
> Drafted this data to post in this forum: 17/10/2013 (thinking my day is nearing)
> 
> As predicted VISA got granted!!!
> 
> *Granted date:* *18/10/2013*
> 
> *Data published on forum*: *21/10/2013* (Unfortunately my agent could not reach me till today morning as I was out of station from Friday)
> 
> At last the process ends and new journey begins!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> Please let me know for any questions..
> Thanks all again!!!


----------



## drshk

Wow, a great start to the week...congrats Chembata :cheer2: :cheer2:



Chembata said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You know what, I just checked my email and I’ve got my GRANT!!!.…just 20 minutes back!!
> 
> I’m so happy and excited!! :dance:
> 
> A BIG thanks to all you guys for the support and assistance throughout this journey. :yo:
> 
> My team was Adelaide team4.
> 
> When I called DIBP last Thursday, they informed that no CO was allocated.
> Then I guess CO was allocated on Friday and direct Grant on Monday morning!! :flame:
> 
> Once again, Thank you all…and I’ll be available to answer any of your questions!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~


----------



## tihor

Hi Guys, 

I finally received my golden letter - grant PR to australia! Thanks to each and every one on this forum which has been very helpful to me.

Good luck to you all with your applications and never lose hope. All what is required is little bit of patience 

Australia, here I come lane:


----------



## expatdude

tihor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally received my golden letter - grant PR to australia! Thanks to each and every one on this forum which has been very helpful to me.
> 
> Good luck to you all with your applications and never lose hope. All what is required is little bit of patience
> 
> Australia, here I come lane:


Congrats for ur grant


----------



## expatdude

zippy24 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am very happy to share you all one of my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am permanent AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT now.
> 
> Thanks to my parents, wife, friends and more importantly my AGENT who took care of my application completely right from the beginning. It&#146;s fortunate to get an agent like him.
> 
> Process started from here
> 
> I was thinking whether to apply PR by myself or apply through agent.
> 
> At last decided to go with agent and signed agreement with him on 01/11/2012.
> 
> ACS applied: 08/11/2012
> 
> ACS approved: as Software Engineer on 08/12/2012 &#150;> Offshore experience (3.8 years) and Onshore experience (1.0 years)
> 
> IELTS 1st attempt: 12/01/2013 &#150; failed to achieve 7 in each band. At this time I had option to go for NSW state sponsorship but I thought of giving one more try to get 7 in each band and apply 189.
> 
> IELTS 2nd attempt: 22/06/2013 &#150; failed again with .5 in one of the band then realised not to waste any more time and decided to go for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> NSW SS applied: 05/07/2013
> 
> NSW SS approved and EOI invite: 29/07/2013 &#150; Claimed 60 points (Age 30pts + Education (BCA) 15pts + offshore experience 5pts + onshore experience 5pts +NSW SS 5pts).
> 
> Indian and Australian PCC applied: 05/08/2013
> 
> Indian and Australian PCC approved: 09/08/2013
> 
> 190 visa Lodged(NSW): 14/08/2013
> 
> CO Allocated: 25/09/2013 &#150; Team 4 Adelaide (initials MB) requested for medicals and birth certificate.
> 
> Medical completed: 25/09/2013
> 
> Medicals cleared: 16/10/2013
> Drafted this data to post in this forum: 17/10/2013 (thinking my day is nearing)
> 
> As predicted VISA got granted!!!
> 
> Granted date: 18/10/2013
> 
> Data published on forum: 21/10/2013 (Unfortunately my agent could not reach me till today morning as I was out of station from Friday)
> 
> At last the process ends and new journey begins!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> Please let me know for any questions..
> Thanks all again!!!


Congrats for ur grant


----------



## tihor

zippy24 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am very happy to share you all one of my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am* permanent AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT *now.
> 
> Thanks to my parents, wife, friends and more importantly my AGENT who took care of my application completely right from the beginning. It’s fortunate to get an agent like him.
> 
> _Process started from here_
> 
> I was thinking whether to apply PR by myself or apply through agent.
> 
> At last decided to go with agent and signed agreement with him on *01/11/2012*.
> 
> *ACS applied:* *08/11/2012*
> 
> *ACS approved*: as Software Engineer on *08/12/2012* –> Offshore experience (3.8 years) and Onshore experience (1.0 years)
> 
> *IELTS 1st attempt:* *12/01/2013* – failed to achieve 7 in each band. At this time I had option to go for NSW state sponsorship but I thought of giving one more try to get 7 in each band and apply 189.
> 
> *IELTS 2nd attempt*: *22/06/2013* – failed again with .5 in one of the band then realised not to waste any more time and decided to go for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> *NSW SS applied:* *05/07/2013*
> 
> *NSW SS approved and EOI invite:* *29/07/2013* – Claimed 60 points (Age 30pts + Education (BCA) 15pts + offshore experience 5pts + onshore experience 5pts +NSW SS 5pts).
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC applied:* *05/08/2013*
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC approved:* *09/08/2013*
> 
> *190 visa Lodged(NSW):* *14/08/2013*
> 
> *CO Allocated: 25/09/2013* – Team 4 Adelaide (initials MB) requested for medicals and birth certificate.
> 
> *Medical completed*: *25/09/2013 *
> 
> *Medicals cleared:* *16/10/2013*
> Drafted this data to post in this forum: 17/10/2013 (thinking my day is nearing)
> 
> As predicted VISA got granted!!!
> 
> *Granted date:* *18/10/2013*
> 
> *Data published on forum*: *21/10/2013* (Unfortunately my agent could not reach me till today morning as I was out of station from Friday)
> 
> At last the process ends and new journey begins!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> Please let me know for any questions..
> Thanks all again!!!


Congratulations Zippy!


----------



## drshk

yaayyyy, many congrats tihor :clap2: :clap2: makes me feel so good about our CO 



tihor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally received my golden letter - grant PR to australia! Thanks to each and every one on this forum which has been very helpful to me.
> 
> Good luck to you all with your applications and never lose hope. All what is required is little bit of patience
> 
> Australia, here I come lane:


----------



## tihor

drshk said:


> yaayyyy, many congrats tihor :clap2: :clap2: makes me feel so good about our CO


Thanks drshk!


----------



## praveenfire

tihor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally received my golden letter - grant PR to australia! Thanks to each and every one on this forum which has been very helpful to me.
> 
> Good luck to you all with your applications and never lose hope. All what is required is little bit of patience
> 
> Australia, here I come lane:


Wow!!!.. Congrats tihor..

All The best for your future...

Cheers
PK


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*god plz help*

god plz help me pl pl shower ur grant on me pl god


----------



## sylvia_australia

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> god plz help me pl pl shower ur grant on me pl god


Thathastu bacha


----------



## AM

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> god plz help me pl pl shower ur grant on me pl god


Your day is very near ankita you have front loaded all docs right ?


----------



## AmitKumar02

Hi Alll,

*Today the best thing happened in my life,I got my Golden Grant Yippeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!.I woke up hearing the good news from my agent.*

Thanks to every one for provinding very useful information on this forum to expedite the process. Even though I hired agent,I was silent observer of this forum from start till date. I frontloaded everything and here is my Grant.

Good luck to everyone and hope u get ur grants soon.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

aravindhmohan said:


> Your day is very near ankita you have front loaded all docs right ?


NOOOOOOOO, my agent didnt ,,,he does what he wants to

DIDNT I TOLD U MY agent super slow and my team u;tra super slow


----------



## tihor

praveenfire said:


> Wow!!!.. Congrats tihor..
> 
> All The best for your future...
> 
> Cheers
> PK


Thanks Praveen!


----------



## drshk

its raining grants today :bowl: :bowl:

congrats AmitKumar :cheer2: :cheer2: can you please share your timeline



AmitKumar02 said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> *Today the best thing happened in my life,I got my Golden Grant Yippeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!.I woke up hearing the good news from my agent.*
> 
> Thanks to every one for provinding very useful information on this forum to expedite the process. Even though I hired agent,I was silent observer of this forum from start till date. I frontloaded everything and here is my Grant.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and hope u get ur grants soon.


----------



## Sad Fishie

johnson77 said:


> Thank you Srikar





felix2020 said:


> It depends. Someone in this forum lodged his application on Nov, 2012 and still waiting for security checks.
> 
> What visa are you currently in and when did you enter Australia?



Hi Felix, that's I'd bad news! I'm on a student visa time march next year as well as a bridging visa for this application. Entered Australia 15/Nov/2011


----------



## tihor

AmitKumar02 said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> *Today the best thing happened in my life,I got my Golden Grant Yippeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!.I woke up hearing the good news from my agent.*
> 
> Thanks to every one for provinding very useful information on this forum to expedite the process. Even though I hired agent,I was silent observer of this forum from start till date. I frontloaded everything and here is my Grant.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and hope u get ur grants soon.


Congrats AmitKumar!


----------



## praveenfire

AmitKumar02 said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> *Today the best thing happened in my life,I got my Golden Grant Yippeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!.I woke up hearing the good news from my agent.*
> 
> Thanks to every one for provinding very useful information on this forum to expedite the process. Even though I hired agent,I was silent observer of this forum from start till date. I frontloaded everything and here is my Grant.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and hope u get ur grants soon.


Wow..!! Congratulations Amit.

Its really raining grants today..

All the best for your future..


----------



## tihor

expatdude said:


> Congrats for ur grant


Thanks expatdude!


----------



## ssyap

AmitKumar02 said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> *Today the best thing happened in my life,I got my Golden Grant Yippeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!.I woke up hearing the good news from my agent.*
> 
> Thanks to every one for provinding very useful information on this forum to expedite the process. Even though I hired agent,I was silent observer of this forum from start till date. I frontloaded everything and here is my Grant.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and hope u get ur grants soon.


Congrats, Amit. Be proud to update your signature please.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*congratulations*

congrats to all those who got their grants today , all d best for the future guys , pARTY hard , may god gv us grants asap


----------



## zippy24

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> god plz help me pl pl shower ur grant on me pl god


Its all in your way mate..

I know your agent is pretty slow, bug him and upload your documents asap.

Complete medicals as well.. 

Don't wait for CO to come back other than GRANT mail.


----------



## AM

Hmmm ankita you should get the trn and upload it yourself. He is making your wait much slower .


----------



## AmitKumar02

Hi All,

Here you go..
Subclass: 189 ANZSCO-261313: ACS Appl: 19 April; ACS +ve: 16 July; EOI:4th Aug Invite: 5th Aug Visa Lodged(189): 22 Aug; PCC: 28 Aug; Med: 7 Sep; CO: ; Grant: 21/10/2013

Direct Grant....Dont know abt CO yet. Got call from my agent.

This forum is awesome....Now time to plan the trip.


----------



## felix2020

tihor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally received my golden letter - grant PR to australia! Thanks to each and every one on this forum which has been very helpful to me.
> 
> Good luck to you all with your applications and never lose hope. All what is required is little bit of patience
> 
> Australia, here I come lane:


Congratulation Tihor !!


----------



## felix2020

AmitKumar02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here you go..
> Subclass: 189 ANZSCO-261313: ACS Appl: 19 April; ACS +ve: 16 July; EOI:4th Aug Invite: 5th Aug Visa Lodged(189): 22 Aug; PCC: 28 Aug; Med: 7 Sep; CO: ; Grant: 21/10/2013
> 
> Direct Grant....Dont know abt CO yet. Got call from my agent.
> 
> This forum is awesome....Now time to plan the trip.


Congratulation Amit !!​


----------



## felix2020

Sad Fishie said:


> Hi Felix, that's I'd bad news! I'm on a student visa time march next year as well as a bridging visa for this application. Entered Australia 15/Nov/2011


I don't think it's a problem applying for PR while you are on a student visa. Well, all you can do is be patient and wait. Did you maintain your student status before lodging PR application? It could be anything that is causing the delay.


----------



## Hasnain

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As informed earlier, my CO has contacted me with a request to provide salary slips of both my jobs and detailed job description of both my jobs.
> 
> I was working at a low salary of AED 3500/- in my previous company with a designation of Electrical Engineer. Will the Case officer neglect my previous experience or create any problem thinking that my salary was too low compared to uae market...seniors any opinion on this please??????



I have sent you a pm. Please reply.


----------



## Sujith singh

Good morning every one.
I got co allocated on 03/10, all docs uploaded after co allocated, my medicals are cleared but other docs is still showing required, Donno how much time more she will take..


----------



## thanich

AmitKumar02 said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> *Today the best thing happened in my life,I got my Golden Grant Yippeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!.I woke up hearing the good news from my agent.*
> 
> Thanks to every one for provinding very useful information on this forum to expedite the process. Even though I hired agent,I was silent observer of this forum from start till date. I frontloaded everything and here is my Grant.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and hope u get ur grants soon.


Hi Amit,

Congrats for the grant.

Can you pls update your signature?


----------



## felix2020

Sujith singh said:


> Good morning every one.
> I got co allocated on 03/10, all docs uploaded after co allocated, my medicals are cleared but other docs is still showing required, Donno how much time more she will take..


Don't take the e-visa status seriously. Some case officers update it, others don't. So wait for an email from your case officer.


----------



## manubadboy

zippy24 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am very happy to share you all one of my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am permanent AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT now.
> 
> Thanks to my parents, wife, friends and more importantly my AGENT who took care of my application completely right from the beginning. It’s fortunate to get an agent like him.
> 
> Process started from here
> 
> I was thinking whether to apply PR by myself or apply through agent.
> 
> At last decided to go with agent and signed agreement with him on 01/11/2012.
> 
> ACS applied: 08/11/2012
> 
> ACS approved: as Software Engineer on 08/12/2012 –> Offshore experience (3.8 years) and Onshore experience (1.0 years)
> 
> IELTS 1st attempt: 12/01/2013 – failed to achieve 7 in each band. At this time I had option to go for NSW state sponsorship but I thought of giving one more try to get 7 in each band and apply 189.
> 
> IELTS 2nd attempt: 22/06/2013 – failed again with .5 in one of the band then realised not to waste any more time and decided to go for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> NSW SS applied: 05/07/2013
> 
> NSW SS approved and EOI invite: 29/07/2013 – Claimed 60 points (Age 30pts + Education (BCA) 15pts + offshore experience 5pts + onshore experience 5pts +NSW SS 5pts).
> 
> Indian and Australian PCC applied: 05/08/2013
> 
> Indian and Australian PCC approved: 09/08/2013
> 
> 190 visa Lodged(NSW): 14/08/2013
> 
> CO Allocated: 25/09/2013 – Team 4 Adelaide (initials MB) requested for medicals and birth certificate.
> 
> Medical completed: 25/09/2013
> 
> Medicals cleared: 16/10/2013
> Drafted this data to post in this forum: 17/10/2013 (thinking my day is nearing)
> 
> As predicted VISA got granted!!!
> 
> Granted date: 18/10/2013
> 
> Data published on forum: 21/10/2013 (Unfortunately my agent could not reach me till today morning as I was out of station from Friday)
> 
> At last the process ends and new journey begins!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> Please let me know for any questions..
> Thanks all again!!!


Congrats zippy.. Have a gala time my friend.. All the best..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

Chembata said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You know what, I just checked my email and I&#146;ve got my GRANT!!!.&#133;just 20 minutes back!!
> 
> I&#146;m so happy and excited!! :dance:
> 
> A BIG thanks to all you guys for the support and assistance throughout this journey. :yo:
> 
> My team was Adelaide team4.
> 
> When I called DIBP last Thursday, they informed that no CO was allocated.
> Then I guess CO was allocated on Friday and direct Grant on Monday morning!! :flame:
> 
> Once again, Thank you all&#133;and I&#146;ll be available to answer any of your questions!!!
> 
> ~~~


Congrats Chembata.. Great news dude.. I called on Thursday too with the news that no CO was assigned.. Hoping for the same result as yours.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

tihor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally received my golden letter - grant PR to australia! Thanks to each and every one on this forum which has been very helpful to me.
> 
> Good luck to you all with your applications and never lose hope. All what is required is little bit of patience
> 
> Australia, here I come lane:


Congrats tihor.. Great news man.. Amazing.. All the best..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## shk

189-system analyst , Applied on 22nd August. 
No CO yet. Medical /PCC not done. 

Shall I call the number and check ? I am seeing that almost all applied in the same date got CO , few got Grant as well .

Advice pls.


----------



## manubadboy

AmitKumar02 said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> Today the best thing happened in my life,I got my Golden Grant Yippeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!.I woke up hearing the good news from my agent.
> 
> Thanks to every one for provinding very useful information on this forum to expedite the process. Even though I hired agent,I was silent observer of this forum from start till date. I frontloaded everything and here is my Grant.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and hope u get ur grants soon.


Congrats Amit.. Amazing news dude.. All the best..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## abhaytomar

Rikki15 said:


> i submitted first set of document on 5th Sept 2013


Hi,
You shud upload all the documents as many as you can, don't wait for CO to ask you anything.


----------



## praveenfire

shk said:


> 189-system analyst , Applied on 22nd August.
> No CO yet. Medical /PCC not done.
> 
> Shall I call the number and check ? I am seeing that almost all applied in the same date got CO , few got Grant as well .
> 
> Advice pls.


I think its better to wait for few more days before calling them. In the mean time you could apply for PCC and get your medicals done. No need to wait till the CO tells you.

Cheers 
PK


----------



## akshay1229

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> NOOOOOOOO, my agent didnt ,,,he does what he wants to
> 
> DIDNT I TOLD U MY agent super slow and my team u;tra super slow


Hey I know that...I am a great fan of him..


----------



## expatdude

Sujith singh said:


> Good morning every one.
> I got co allocated on 03/10, all docs uploaded after co allocated, my medicals are cleared but other docs is still showing required, Donno how much time more she will take..


Its nothing to worry.

Did ur co ask u to send docs on allocation ?


----------



## manubadboy

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> NOOOOOOOO, my agent didnt ,,,he does what he wants to
> 
> DIDNT I TOLD U MY agent super slow and my team u;tra super slow


Why dont you fire him and take control of your application? He cannot deny you your logins..:whip:


----------



## Apple4s

zippy24 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am very happy to share you all one of my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am* permanent AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT *now.
> 
> Thanks to my parents, wife, friends and more importantly my AGENT who took care of my application completely right from the beginning. It’s fortunate to get an agent like him.
> 
> _Process started from here_
> 
> I was thinking whether to apply PR by myself or apply through agent.
> 
> At last decided to go with agent and signed agreement with him on *01/11/2012*.
> 
> *ACS applied:* *08/11/2012*
> 
> *ACS approved*: as Software Engineer on *08/12/2012* –> Offshore experience (3.8 years) and Onshore experience (1.0 years)
> 
> *IELTS 1st attempt:* *12/01/2013* – failed to achieve 7 in each band. At this time I had option to go for NSW state sponsorship but I thought of giving one more try to get 7 in each band and apply 189.
> 
> *IELTS 2nd attempt*: *22/06/2013* – failed again with .5 in one of the band then realised not to waste any more time and decided to go for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> *NSW SS applied:* *05/07/2013*
> 
> *NSW SS approved and EOI invite:* *29/07/2013* – Claimed 60 points (Age 30pts + Education (BCA) 15pts + offshore experience 5pts + onshore experience 5pts +NSW SS 5pts).
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC applied:* *05/08/2013*
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC approved:* *09/08/2013*
> 
> *190 visa Lodged(NSW):* *14/08/2013*
> 
> *CO Allocated: 25/09/2013* – Team 4 Adelaide (initials MB) requested for medicals and birth certificate.
> 
> *Medical completed*: *25/09/2013 *
> 
> *Medicals cleared:* *16/10/2013*
> Drafted this data to post in this forum: 17/10/2013 (thinking my day is nearing)
> 
> As predicted VISA got granted!!!
> 
> *Granted date:* *18/10/2013*
> 
> *Data published on forum*: *21/10/2013* (Unfortunately my agent could not reach me till today morning as I was out of station from Friday)
> 
> At last the process ends and new journey begins!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> Please let me know for any questions..
> Thanks all again!!!



congrats mate


----------



## Sad Fishie

Firetoy said:


> My grant and CO allocation predictions for this week:
> Abhaytomar Aj34321 akshay1229
> Amitkumar02 Amitso ammu1983
> Ankitakharbanda	aravindhmohan ariyawansha81
> bhupesh545 Birender Blurr
> chembata Colombo Dabz
> DaniDM deepajose Dragoman
> Drshk florence1222 Gtaark
> Harshaldesai Heemu himalipatra
> ind2oz JaxSantiago Jullz
> Kbounds kumar247 leonine4eva
> Manubadboy meetusingh1308	mike alic
> Millerfung miteshm82 MMD09
> Mohkam mohsinhere Nsaini23
> Praveenfire Ruchkal Sad Fishie
> Sagz Sinchan solarik
> Sowmyaraghuraman	Srikar ssaditya
> Ssyap Stevenmilton SunnyK
> Terminator1 Thanich TheEndGame
> TIHOR Unnat_upadhyay	vedadivya
> Visa for me WizzyWizz Zippy24
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!




Hi firetoy! Thank you for wishing well for so many people. Hopefully your grant is waiting for you this week. Good comes to those who are good to others.  Thank you for all your effort and support and personally thank you for having faith in my case eventhough it's gone for checks. Please so pray that I get my checks done soon and get the grant soon too. 

For you I know it will work out this week A. Because it's your time to get it and B. you are good to everyone here and only good will come your way!


----------



## jimjimmer

hi all, just subscribing to thread as have finally submitted my 190 application and now waiting for a CO.

Is there a spreadsheet of timelines for this at all?

Cheers
Jim


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> My grant and CO allocation predictions for this week:
> Abhaytomar Aj34321 akshay1229
> Amitkumar02 Amitso ammu1983
> Ankitakharbanda	aravindhmohan ariyawansha81
> bhupesh545 Birender Blurr
> chembata Colombo Dabz
> DaniDM deepajose Dragoman
> Drshk florence1222 Gtaark
> Harshaldesai Heemu himalipatra
> ind2oz JaxSantiago Jullz
> Kbounds kumar247 leonine4eva
> Manubadboy meetusingh1308	mike alic
> Millerfung miteshm82 MMD09
> Mohkam mohsinhere Nsaini23
> Praveenfire Ruchkal Sad Fishie
> Sagz Sinchan solarik
> Sowmyaraghuraman	Srikar ssaditya
> Ssyap Stevenmilton SunnyK
> Terminator1 Thanich TheEndGame
> TIHOR Unnat_upadhyay	vedadivya
> Visa for me WizzyWizz Zippy24
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!


Hi Firetoy,

Thanks for considering in the list. 

My grant will be delayed for 2 more weeks. I will get singapore COC on end of this month.

Hopefully early next month i can expect my grant.. 


I wish all of them will recieve their grant soon... I will pray for all you guys...


----------



## JoshLedger

Hey Arvind
Whats PSK>>
And How about people in another country??



aravindhmohan said:


> for PCC, you can walkin directly to any PSK and get it done in 2 hours


----------



## ruchkal

jimjimmer said:


> hi all, just subscribing to thread as have finally submitted my 190 application and now waiting for a CO.
> 
> Is there a spreadsheet of timelines for this at all?
> 
> Cheers
> Jim


Hi Jim,

Congratulations on lodging visa. :fingerscrossed:.. Please enter your details to this 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0

Standard time for CO allocation for 190 applicants is 5/6 weeks but there can be variations..


Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## Sad Fishie

felix2020 said:


> I don't think it's a problem applying for PR while you are on a student visa. Well, all you can do is be patient and wait. Did you maintain your student status before lodging PR application? It could be anything that is causing the delay.


Yes I held my status. I finished studies in July and applied directly. I'm not studying now. Please do pray that my checks come through soon, I'm very nervous after what you just told me.


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations Zippy24 and Tihor....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: lane::cheer2::cheer2: 

All the very best for your future....:fingerscrossed:

Ruchkal


----------



## abhaytomar

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As informed earlier, my CO has contacted me with a request to provide salary slips of both my jobs and detailed job description of both my jobs.
> 
> I was working at a low salary of AED 3500/- in my previous company with a designation of Electrical Engineer. Will the Case officer neglect my previous experience or create any problem thinking that my salary was too low compared to uae market...seniors any opinion on this please??????


Hi,
There is no criteria for the salary amount. You need to provide enough documents to support the claimed points in EOI.


----------



## AmitKumar02

Congrats to all who got Grant today!!!!!!! 

FYI My CO was Simon O'BRIEN from GSM Adelaide.


----------



## AmitKumar02

ssyap said:


> Congrats, Amit. Be proud to update your signature please.


Thanks.
Updated my signature and sheet as well.


----------



## Birender

zippy24 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am very happy to share you all one of my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am* permanent AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT *now.
> 
> Thanks to my parents, wife, friends and more importantly my AGENT who took care of my application completely right from the beginning. It’s fortunate to get an agent like him.
> 
> _Process started from here_
> 
> I was thinking whether to apply PR by myself or apply through agent.
> 
> At last decided to go with agent and signed agreement with him on *01/11/2012*.
> 
> *ACS applied:* *08/11/2012*
> 
> *ACS approved*: as Software Engineer on *08/12/2012* –> Offshore experience (3.8 years) and Onshore experience (1.0 years)
> 
> *IELTS 1st attempt:* *12/01/2013* – failed to achieve 7 in each band. At this time I had option to go for NSW state sponsorship but I thought of giving one more try to get 7 in each band and apply 189.
> 
> *IELTS 2nd attempt*: *22/06/2013* – failed again with .5 in one of the band then realised not to waste any more time and decided to go for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> *NSW SS applied:* *05/07/2013*
> 
> *NSW SS approved and EOI invite:* *29/07/2013* – Claimed 60 points (Age 30pts + Education (BCA) 15pts + offshore experience 5pts + onshore experience 5pts +NSW SS 5pts).
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC applied:* *05/08/2013*
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC approved:* *09/08/2013*
> 
> *190 visa Lodged(NSW):* *14/08/2013*
> 
> *CO Allocated: 25/09/2013* – Team 4 Adelaide (initials MB) requested for medicals and birth certificate.
> 
> *Medical completed*: *25/09/2013 *
> 
> *Medicals cleared:* *16/10/2013*
> Drafted this data to post in this forum: 17/10/2013 (thinking my day is nearing)
> 
> As predicted VISA got granted!!!
> 
> *Granted date:* *18/10/2013*
> 
> *Data published on forum*: *21/10/2013* (Unfortunately my agent could not reach me till today morning as I was out of station from Friday)
> 
> At last the process ends and new journey begins!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> Please let me know for any questions..
> Thanks all again!!!


Zippyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!..

congratulations.. And wishing you success in everything you do 

enjoy.. its your day today..


----------



## ruchkal

Hi,

I got initial contact from Case Officer for Medical and PCC... :lalala::lalala:

CO is from Adelaide Team 4

I am so happy as today is my second wedding anniversary op2:op2:

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal

Hi,

I got initial contact from Case Officer for Medical and PCC... :lalala::lalala:

CO is from Adelaide Team 4

I am so happy as today is my second wedding anniversary op2:op2:

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## himalipatra

Anyone knows what are the high risk countries?


----------



## amitso

Firetoy said:


> My grant and CO allocation predictions for this week:
> Abhaytomar Aj34321 akshay1229
> Amitkumar02 Amitso ammu1983
> Ankitakharbanda	aravindhmohan ariyawansha81
> bhupesh545 Birender Blurr
> chembata Colombo Dabz
> DaniDM deepajose Dragoman
> Drshk florence1222 Gtaark
> Harshaldesai Heemu himalipatra
> ind2oz JaxSantiago Jullz
> Kbounds kumar247 leonine4eva
> Manubadboy meetusingh1308	mike alic
> Millerfung miteshm82 MMD09
> Mohkam mohsinhere Nsaini23
> Praveenfire Ruchkal Sad Fishie
> Sagz Sinchan solarik
> Sowmyaraghuraman	Srikar ssaditya
> Ssyap Stevenmilton SunnyK
> Terminator1 Thanich TheEndGame
> TIHOR Unnat_upadhyay	vedadivya
> Visa for me WizzyWizz Zippy24
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!


Thanks Buddy,

May your predication come true and we will see more happy faces this week


----------



## ruchkal

Chembata said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You know what, I just checked my email and I’ve got my GRANT!!!.…just 20 minutes back!!
> 
> I’m so happy and excited!! :dance:
> 
> A BIG thanks to all you guys for the support and assistance throughout this journey. :yo:
> 
> My team was Adelaide team4.
> 
> When I called DIBP last Thursday, they informed that no CO was allocated.
> Then I guess CO was allocated on Friday and direct Grant on Monday morning!! :flame:
> 
> Once again, Thank you all…and I’ll be available to answer any of your questions!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~



Congratulations buddy....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Ruchkal


----------



## colomboSL190

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got initial contact from Case Officer for Medical and PCC... :lalala::lalala:
> 
> CO is from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> I am so happy as today is my second wedding anniversary op2:op2:
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


Wow congratulations!!". So happy for u...


----------



## amitso

sober_sandy said:


> Thnx Birender for the reply but its giving me appointment for 21/11/2013 that means after one month. Is it the only way out ?


As per my knowledge, there is no need for an appointment. You can visit PCK between 10 to 12 without appointment for PCC.

I have done that without appointment


----------



## ruchkal

colomboSL190 said:


> Wow congratulations!!". So happy for u...


Thank you my dear frined... You will get CO soon... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## WizzyWizz

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got initial contact from Case Officer for Medical and PCC... :lalala::lalala:
> 
> CO is from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> I am so happy as today is my second wedding anniversary op2:op2:
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


Congratulations to you! is there any additional requirements?


----------



## Moksh

Hi,

I just want to ask that when will the report be published on the website for EOI Oct 21, 2013. Does it publish on the very same day as mentioned or it takes some more days for processing results or something. And what about invitations. We get them same day or not?

Thanks,
Moksh


----------



## Varun1

Guys I have been allocated CO from TEAM 8 ADELAIDE.

Any reviews about this team?

And CO asked me number of documents 

Skills assessment : I already provided.

Sponsor's declaration : Already provided.

Birth certificates for me and sponsor : I provided family register , school certificates to prove relation with my brother.

Why all these docs are being asked when I have already uploaded them earlier?


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got initial contact from Case Officer for Medical and PCC... :lalala::lalala:
> 
> CO is from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> I am so happy as today is my second wedding anniversary op2:op2:
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


Congrats Ruchkal.. My dear friend your process will be going at a swift speed now.. Adelaide Team 4 is really good.. All the best mate.. Don't delay it any further go and get ur medical and PCC done today..


----------



## seanbp

zippy24 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am very happy to share you all one of my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am* permanent AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT *now.
> 
> Thanks to my parents, wife, friends and more importantly my AGENT who took care of my application completely right from the beginning. It’s fortunate to get an agent like him.
> 
> _Process started from here_
> 
> I was thinking whether to apply PR by myself or apply through agent.
> 
> At last decided to go with agent and signed agreement with him on *01/11/2012*.
> 
> *ACS applied:* *08/11/2012*
> 
> *ACS approved*: as Software Engineer on *08/12/2012* –> Offshore experience (3.8 years) and Onshore experience (1.0 years)
> 
> *IELTS 1st attempt:* *12/01/2013* – failed to achieve 7 in each band. At this time I had option to go for NSW state sponsorship but I thought of giving one more try to get 7 in each band and apply 189.
> 
> *IELTS 2nd attempt*: *22/06/2013* – failed again with .5 in one of the band then realised not to waste any more time and decided to go for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> *NSW SS applied:* *05/07/2013*
> 
> *NSW SS approved and EOI invite:* *29/07/2013* – Claimed 60 points (Age 30pts + Education (BCA) 15pts + offshore experience 5pts + onshore experience 5pts +NSW SS 5pts).
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC applied:* *05/08/2013*
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC approved:* *09/08/2013*
> 
> *190 visa Lodged(NSW):* *14/08/2013*
> 
> *CO Allocated: 25/09/2013* – Team 4 Adelaide (initials MB) requested for medicals and birth certificate.
> 
> *Medical completed*: *25/09/2013 *
> 
> *Medicals cleared:* *16/10/2013*
> Drafted this data to post in this forum: 17/10/2013 (thinking my day is nearing)
> 
> As predicted VISA got granted!!!
> 
> *Granted date:* *18/10/2013*
> 
> *Data published on forum*: *21/10/2013* (Unfortunately my agent could not reach me till today morning as I was out of station from Friday)
> 
> At last the process ends and new journey begins!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> Please let me know for any questions..
> Thanks all again!!!


Congrats Zippy24. All the best


----------



## seanbp

tihor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally received my golden letter - grant PR to australia! Thanks to each and every one on this forum which has been very helpful to me.
> 
> Good luck to you all with your applications and never lose hope. All what is required is little bit of patience
> 
> Australia, here I come lane:


Congrats Tihor.. All the best


----------



## manubadboy

Moksh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just want to ask that when will the report be published on the website for EOI Oct 21, 2013. Does it publish on the very same day as mentioned or it takes some more days for processing results or something. And what about invitations. We get them same day or not?
> 
> Thanks,
> Moksh


Well from my experience I would say it will take about 6-7days for the report to be published.


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> Congrats Ruchkal.. My dear friend your process will be going at a swift speed now.. Adelaide Team 4 is really good.. All the best mate.. Don't delay it any further go and get ur medical and PCC done today..


Any word from your CO???


Today my agent emailed me and confirmed that there is already a CO allocated :rockon: butttt her email server is down so, we haven't receive yet the email from CO. she just found out by calling DIBP earlier.


----------



## Moksh

manubadboy said:


> Well from my experience I would say it will take about 6-7days for the report to be published.


Thanks. What about invitations?


----------



## manubadboy

WizzyWizz said:


> Any word from your CO???
> 
> 
> Today my agent emailed me and confirmed that there is already a CO allocated :rockon: butttt her email server is down so, we haven't receive yet the email from CO. she just found out by calling DIBP earlier.


Congrats man.. Nopes no info on CO yet.. I am not gonna call DIBP again as of now.. My agent told me that they keep a record of your calls.. So I am gonna wait now..


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> Congrats man.. Nopes no info on CO yet.. I am not gonna call DIBP again as of now.. My agent told me that they keep a record of your calls.. So I am gonna wait now..


It's agents first time to call as her primary email is down so, she really need to check if there's any communication made. For sure you will receive an email soon as we lodged on the same date! All the best mate. :cheer2:


----------



## premchandjaladi

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got initial contact from Case Officer for Medical and PCC... :lalala::lalala:
> 
> CO is from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> I am so happy as today is my second wedding anniversary op2:op2:
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


Congrats 
No response from Diac for me


----------



## felix2020

Varun1 said:


> Guys I have been allocated CO from TEAM 8 ADELAIDE.
> 
> Any reviews about this team?
> 
> And CO asked me number of documents
> 
> Skills assessment : I already provided.
> 
> Sponsor's declaration : Already provided.
> 
> Birth certificates for me and sponsor : I provided family register , school certificates to prove relation with my brother.
> 
> Why all these docs are being asked when I have already uploaded them earlier?



What kind of visa did you apply for? Why did you need sponsor ?


----------



## Apple4s

ruchkal said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Congratulations on lodging visa. :fingerscrossed:.. Please enter your details to this
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0
> 
> Standard time for CO allocation for 190 applicants is 5/6 weeks but there can be variations..
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


HI Rchkal ..Do u grant specific write access to the file .coz i am not able to save it after entering my data


----------



## Ani.pepe

tihor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally received my golden letter - grant PR to australia! Thanks to each and every one on this forum which has been very helpful to me.
> 
> Good luck to you all with your applications and never lose hope. All what is required is little bit of patience
> 
> Australia, here I come lane:


Congrats Tihor... all the best and hope to meet you in Australia. When are you planning to go??


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> HI Rchkal ..Do u grant specific write access to the file .coz i am not able to save it after entering my data


I think it's auto save. I can see your data.


----------



## Ani.pepe

zippy24 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am very happy to share you all one of my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am* permanent AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT *now.
> 
> Thanks to my parents, wife, friends and more importantly my AGENT who took care of my application completely right from the beginning. It’s fortunate to get an agent like him.
> 
> _Process started from here_
> 
> I was thinking whether to apply PR by myself or apply through agent.
> 
> At last decided to go with agent and signed agreement with him on *01/11/2012*.
> 
> *ACS applied:* *08/11/2012*
> 
> *ACS approved*: as Software Engineer on *08/12/2012* –> Offshore experience (3.8 years) and Onshore experience (1.0 years)
> 
> *IELTS 1st attempt:* *12/01/2013* – failed to achieve 7 in each band. At this time I had option to go for NSW state sponsorship but I thought of giving one more try to get 7 in each band and apply 189.
> 
> *IELTS 2nd attempt*: *22/06/2013* – failed again with .5 in one of the band then realised not to waste any more time and decided to go for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> *NSW SS applied:* *05/07/2013*
> 
> *NSW SS approved and EOI invite:* *29/07/2013* – Claimed 60 points (Age 30pts + Education (BCA) 15pts + offshore experience 5pts + onshore experience 5pts +NSW SS 5pts).
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC applied:* *05/08/2013*
> 
> *Indian and Australian PCC approved:* *09/08/2013*
> 
> *190 visa Lodged(NSW):* *14/08/2013*
> 
> *CO Allocated: 25/09/2013* – Team 4 Adelaide (initials MB) requested for medicals and birth certificate.
> 
> *Medical completed*: *25/09/2013 *
> 
> *Medicals cleared:* *16/10/2013*
> Drafted this data to post in this forum: 17/10/2013 (thinking my day is nearing)
> 
> As predicted VISA got granted!!!
> 
> *Granted date:* *18/10/2013*
> 
> *Data published on forum*: *21/10/2013* (Unfortunately my agent could not reach me till today morning as I was out of station from Friday)
> 
> At last the process ends and new journey begins!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.
> Please let me know for any questions..
> Thanks all again!!!


Congrats Zippy hope to meet you in australia!!! all the best


----------



## ssyap

Finally, the health requirement link has been updated. However, my character assessment link is still there despite uploading the form 8 weeks ago. hmm....


----------



## felix2020

Moksh said:


> Thanks. What about invitations?


You get invitation at the same time. For example, if you got invited on 21-10, you should have got your invitation around 12:00 am Australian time on that day. 

You may not get an email because of a system glitch, but you can log into your skill select account and check whether you got invited or not.


----------



## Moksh

felix2020 said:


> You get invitation at the same time. For example, if you got invited on 21-10, you should have got your invitation around 12:00 am Australian time on that day.
> 
> You may not get an email because of a system glitch, but you can log into your skill select account and check whether you got invited or not.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## seanbp

Apple4s said:


> HI Rchkal ..Do u grant specific write access to the file .coz i am not able to save it after entering my data


Dear Applie4s. No need for any specific write access. i was able to save my data 5 minutes ago


----------



## ruchkal

premchandjaladi said:


> Congrats
> No response from Diac for me


Don't worry buddy.... You will hear from CO soon.. My agent sent an email to DIAC since I didn't get a CO yet by Last Friday.. Today he informed me that CO has requested Medical...

Did you call DIAC? Are you applying directly or through an agent?

All the best buddy...

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## mohsinhere

Hi All,

Back after a while...I lodged my visa application on 24-August... still no CO assigned yet.
My kid was born last month...any idea how I can add her in the application?

Thank you.


----------



## premchandjaladi

ruchkal said:


> Don't worry buddy.... You will hear from CO soon.. My agent sent an email to DIAC since I didn't get a CO yet by Last Friday.. Today he informed me that CO has requested Medical...
> 
> Did you call DIAC? Are you applying directly or through an agent?
> 
> All the best buddy...
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


No I will wait for 2 more days and will call them by Friday. I applied directly


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Hi frnds.. recd a mail from team 8-Adelaide requesting for form 1221 and form 80 (we frontloaded th same already though) and also functional english requirement for my husband. We had submitted a letter from the secondary school stating his medium of education as English , still guess they want a IELTS score for him.. My agent says he wouldn't have been able to view the attachment and hence we ll frontload th form 80 and the school s letter again and see along with the requested form 1221.. I wish they accept it cause Ielts ll take another months time.. anyone with team 8 with CO initials C..K?


----------



## JaxSantiago

thanich said:


> My grant will be delayed for 2 more weeks. I will get singapore COC on end of this month.


What's Singapore COC? 

If what you meant is Singapore Police Clearance, that will take 3 weeks.


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Requested forms and tensions apart, firetoy..... yayyyyyy!!! I got my CO !!!


----------



## sober_sandy

amitso said:


> As per my knowledge, there is no need for an appointment. You can visit PCK between 10 to 12 without appointment for PCC.
> 
> I have done that without appointment


Thnx amit. Was it the Delhi PSK ?


----------



## Ganda

JaxSantiago said:


> What's Singapore COC?
> 
> If what you meant is Singapore Police Clearance, that will take 3 weeks.


FYI, thanich is correct. COC is the right term. Certificate of Clearance. It's pretty obvious that u knew what he meant, so no need to Emphasize.

Anyway, thanich i just collected my SGPCC today. I applied last Sept 30. 3 weeks processing. 

I dont have CO yet. I use my Visa summary application and general checklist to apply the SGPCC. 

I lodged last 23rd Aug 2013.


----------



## green_apple

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got initial contact from Case Officer for Medical and PCC... :lalala::lalala:
> 
> CO is from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> I am so happy as today is my second wedding anniversary op2:op2:
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


Ruchkal, there you go  I'm glad for you


----------



## JaxSantiago

Ganda said:


> FYI, ssyap is correct. COC is the right term. Certificate of Clearance. It's pretty obvious that u knew what he meant, so no need to Emphasize.


Chill dude. I was just asking. I only sensed that he may have meant police clearance since he mentioned 2 weeks.


----------



## green_apple

WizzyWizz said:


> Any word from your CO???
> 
> 
> Today my agent emailed me and confirmed that there is already a CO allocated :rockon: butttt her email server is down so, we haven't receive yet the email from CO. she just found out by calling DIBP earlier.


It's nice to hear this  Congrats WizzyWizz


----------



## Visa for me

Visa Granted today. Amazing feeling


----------



## felix2020

Visa for me said:


> Visa Granted today. Amazing feeling


Congratulation !! Visa for me!!​


----------



## praveenfire

Visa for me said:


> Visa Granted today. Amazing feeling


Congratulations Visa for me..

I too applied on the same date - 23/08-2013. 
Hope i too get mine this week..

Cheers

PK


----------



## Ganda

Visa for me said:


> Visa Granted today. Amazing feeling


Congratulations.. That visa is really meant for you. :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## JaxSantiago

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation !! Visa for me!!​


LOL. For a while I thought you got your visa, felix2020. :doh:

:lol:


----------



## mithu93ku

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> Hi frnds.. recd a mail from team 8-Adelaide requesting for form 1221 and form 80 (we frontloaded th same already though) and also functional english requirement for my husband. We had submitted a letter from the secondary school stating his medium of education as English , still guess they want a IELTS score for him.. My agent says he wouldn't have been able to view the attachment and hence we ll frontload th form 80 and the school s letter again and see along with the requested form 1221.. I wish they accept it cause Ielts ll take another months time.. anyone with team 8 with CO initials C..K?


Though you frontloaded, attached the requested documents to the CO's e-mail and send.


----------



## AM

Hi Sowmya
i also share the same CO. he also requested few docs which were pre loaded. have sent it to them. lets hope everything is fine with it


----------



## Ganda

praveenfire said:


> Congratulations Visa for me..
> 
> I too applied on the same date - 23/08-2013.
> Hope i too get mine this week..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PK


I also applied on the same date.. 23/08/2013. I called DIBP last thursday they advise me that my application was already allocated to GSM Brisbane T34 but no case officer yet. I hope that this coming few days we will receive an email from our CO. 

I just uploaded my SG PCC by the way today.


----------



## Rushi

Hi All,

Usually how long will take to assign a CO for VISA?


----------



## AM

Hi Sowmya
i also share the same CO. he also requested few docs which were pre loaded. have sent it to them. lets hope everything is fine with it


----------



## zippy24

Apple4s said:


> congrats mate


Thanks mate....


----------



## Jullz

Dear All,
Finally the status of my medicals it's showing received after a log time of recommended. 
Also, on the Attachments provided list it appears
Health, Evidence of Medical Clearance	21/10/2013	TRIM

Do you guys think I have a case officer by now....?
All the best everyone!


----------



## zippy24

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got initial contact from Case Officer for Medical and PCC... :lalala::lalala:
> 
> CO is from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> I am so happy as today is my second wedding anniversary op2:op2:
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


congrats mate...

Make sure you submit everything asap...

The soon you submit the documents the sooner you will get grant... Really this team is very quick..

I have noticed in average they are taking only 5 days to provide grant letter after you submit what they ask for and many of them got direct grant in this forum in average 40 days from the day of lodging..

All the best mate..


----------



## afr_k

Varun1 said:


> Guys I have been allocated CO from TEAM 8 ADELAIDE.
> 
> Any reviews about this team?
> 
> And CO asked me number of documents
> 
> Skills assessment : I already provided.
> 
> Sponsor's declaration : Already provided.
> 
> Birth certificates for me and sponsor : I provided family register , school certificates to prove relation with my brother.
> 
> Why all these docs are being asked when I have already uploaded them earlier?



Hi,

It could be possible that CO is not able to download them from their portal. If you have all of them then its no harm to send as attachment to CO.

Regards
Afr


----------



## praveenreddy

Jullz said:


> Dear All,
> Finally the status of my medicals it's showing received after a log time of recommended.
> Also, on the Attachments provided list it appears
> Health, Evidence of Medical Clearance	21/10/2013	TRIM
> 
> Do you guys think I have a case officer by now....?
> All the best everyone!


Congrats,

Good to know that ur medicals status changed to received. Even I have lodged the visa on the same date as yours but my status still showing as recommended. When did u finished ur medicals. 

Did you get any mail from CO 

Best of luck for Speedy grant.


----------



## NSWPRASH

Rushi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Usually how long will take to assign a CO for VISA?


HI Rushi,

It will take maximum 4 - 6 weeks time.
Pls update your signature


----------



## Ganda

Ganda said:


> I also applied on the same date.. 23/08/2013. I called DIBP last thursday they advise me that my application was already allocated to GSM Brisbane T34 but no case officer yet. I hope that this coming few days we will receive an email from our CO.
> 
> I just uploaded my SG PCC by the way today.


Testing


----------



## Varun1

felix2020 said:


> What kind of visa did you apply for? Why did you need sponsor ?


I have applied for 489 family sponsored 

Also CO asked me for Statutory Declaration ...

What is this document...?

And is it common for Case officers to ask for skills assessment again even it is already uploaded?

Please clarify as this thread of 189 visa applicants is the best source of knowledge and help..


----------



## WizzyWizz

Visa for me said:


> Visa Granted today. Amazing feeling


Congratulations to you! I also want a visa for me. LOL


----------



## Moksh

Hey, please let me know how much time I may need to wait to get an invitation?

VISA: 489
Points: 65
Occupation: 261313 (Software Engg.)
EOI Submitted: Sep 2013

-Moksh


----------



## Varun1

afr_k said:


> Hi,
> 
> It could be possible that CO is not able to download them from their portal. If you have all of them then its no harm to send as attachment to CO.
> 
> Regards
> Afr[/QUO
> 
> IS it common that they ask for these docs again specially skills assessment?


----------



## demigwen

Hi guys,

Can i ask on what kind document to upload for "Member of Family Unit"
This is in my baby's section.
Thanks

Regards,
demigwen


----------



## is5y

felix2020 said:


> Yes you can, provided that you have a full time job in ACT and the job allows for six month holidays. In addition to that, you have to maintain verifiable permanent address in ACT for 2 years.
> 
> Although holding jobs is not a mandatory requirement for state sponsorship, Jobs provide a good way to prove residency.


Dear senior expat 

I'm new to this forum, and this is my second post, I have applied for 190 visa already . After we got our permanent residence , what if we couldn't find a job related to our field of education for instance I have applied as a accountant . What if a able to secure a full time job in Canberra for example. Administration officer etc can Act cancel my PR? 

Please advice me , I'm bit worried 

Kind regards
Is5y


----------



## roposh

ruchkal said:


> Don't worry buddy.... You will hear from CO soon.. My agent sent an email to DIAC since I didn't get a CO yet by Last Friday.. Today he informed me that CO has requested Medical...
> 
> Did you call DIAC? Are you applying directly or through an agent?
> 
> All the best buddy...
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


hey Ruckal!!!!!

many congratulations dear on finally getting the medical call from CO  
So happy for you 

Now get your medicals and PCC done and collect your grant soooon 

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got initial contact from Case Officer for Medical and PCC... :lalala::lalala:
> 
> CO is from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> I am so happy as today is my second wedding anniversary op2:op2:
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


And you know what! My team was also Adelaide team 4  So get ready for* QUICK *grant eace:


----------



## roposh

demigwen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can i ask on what kind document to upload for "Member of Family Unit"
> This is in my baby's section.
> Thanks
> 
> Regards,
> demigwen


Hi Demigwen!

I did two things for that;

1)Uploaded a Family registration Certificate that contained names of me, my wife and our son.

2) I made a family album comprising of 14/15 photos of my family of last 4 years and uploaded that too.

hope this helps.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Mroks

is5y said:


> Dear senior expat
> 
> I'm new to this forum, and this is my second post, I have applied for 190 visa already . After we got our permanent residence , what if we couldn't find a job related to our field of education for instance I have applied as a accountant . What if a able to secure a full time job in Canberra for example. Administration officer etc can Act cancel my PR?
> 
> Please advice me , I'm bit worried
> 
> Kind regards
> Is5y


Your PR will not get cancelled if you are working in field not related to your education. You can take up any type of job.


----------



## 0z_dream

Guys,
Will any verification officer may visit previous company.


----------



## himalipatra

*It's my turn*

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahoooooooooooooooooooo....... eace:

Got my grant email few minutes ago!!! I still can't believe it happened. I was almost loosing hope cos it's been 2 1/2 months.

:rockon:

Thank you everyone for the support. This forum just kept me alive during the waiting period.

Congrats for everyone who got the grants today and wishing all the waiting people best of luck. Waiting sucks but the feeling is wonderful at the end of it.

BTW I got a direct grant!!

Cheers lane:


----------



## is5y

Hi Ruchkal

I'm new to this forum and applied for 190 visa.. Do u know how long does it take to clear the medicals? I have applied 14/10. I thought doing my MED before co allocated.

And I wish u all the best 

Kind regards
Is5y


----------



## Pardee

vikasmart said:


> Thanks felix... so can I keep hope to receive before dec? Getting worried.


Hi 
There is no time limits for grant it depends on CO TO CO and circumstances of your case as well. I lodged 190 on 19 JUL & CO allocation was made on 27 AUG
He requested for some docks & I sent all docks via e mail on 12SEP. 

Still waiting for grant.
SO keep patience like me.


----------



## demigwen

roposh said:


> Hi Demigwen!
> 
> I did two things for that;
> 
> 1)Uploaded a Family registration Certificate that contained names of me, my wife and our son.
> 
> 2) I made a family album comprising of 14/15 photos of my family of last 4 years and uploaded that too.
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Thanks again Roposh for your reply.
Would our marriage certificate, birth certificate of me, my wife and baby will do?
And will also plan to create a family album later

Regards,
Gwen


----------



## JaxSantiago

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> Will any verification officer may visit previous company.


I think there's always a possibility for this. Take a look this post. He says an officer visited one of his former employers.


----------



## Jullz

praveenreddy said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Good to know that ur medicals status changed to received. Even I have lodged the visa on the same date as yours but my status still showing as recommended. When did u finished ur medicals.
> 
> Did you get any mail from CO
> 
> Best of luck for Speedy grant.


Dear Praveenreddy, thanks your your reply.
My meds were completed and uploaded on 20th September. Since then, it showed recommend. As we lodged our visa on the same day, it wont be long till your meds will show received too. When did you complete them?


----------



## Ganda

himalipatra said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahoooooooooooooooooooo....... eace:
> 
> Got my grant email few minutes ago!!! I still can't believe it happened. I was almost loosing hope cos it's been 2 1/2 months.
> 
> :rockon:
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support. This forum just kept me alive during the waiting period.
> 
> Congrats for everyone who got the grants today and wishing all the waiting people best of luck. Waiting sucks but the feeling is wonderful at the end of it.
> 
> BTW I got a direct grant!!
> 
> Cheers lane:


CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU! ENJOY THIS VERY BIG EVENT OF YOUR LIFE! ':lalala:

If you dont mind, may i ask from which team is your CO? Thanks..


----------



## praveenfire

Congratulations Himalipatra.....!!!!




himalipatra said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahoooooooooooooooooooo......
> 
> . eace:
> 
> Got my grant email few minutes ago!!! I still can't believe it happened. I was almost loosing hope cos it's been 2 1/2 months.
> 
> :rockon:
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support. This forum just kept me alive during the waiting period.
> 
> Congrats for everyone who got the grants today and wishing all the waiting people best of luck. Waiting sucks but the feeling is wonderful at the end of it.
> 
> BTW I got a direct grant!!
> 
> Cheers lane:


----------



## himalipatra

Ganda said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU! ENJOY THIS VERY BIG EVENT OF YOUR LIFE! ':lalala:
> 
> If you dont mind, may i ask from which team is your CO? Thanks..


Thanks Ganda...

Sorry I totally forgot to update about the CO because of the sense of excitement I guess :smile:

It was GSM Brisbane Team 31 and the CO was Eliza BEE. But I tell you this team was very very slow. I got my CO allocated on 25th Sep and I got the grant after 1 month!!


----------



## manubadboy

is5y said:


> Dear senior expat
> 
> I'm new to this forum, and this is my second post, I have applied for 190 visa already . After we got our permanent residence , what if we couldn't find a job related to our field of education for instance I have applied as a accountant . What if a able to secure a full time job in Canberra for example. Administration officer etc can Act cancel my PR?
> 
> Please advice me , I'm bit worried
> 
> Kind regards
> Is5y


Hey Is5y,

Welcome to the forum.. About the question you asked.. Well you dont need to worry.. PR is not cancelled just because ur unable to secure a job from ur own field.. You can do any kind of job.. You just need to have the survival instincts to survive the Harsh time if you may face there in case you get a lesser job..don't worry mate stay strong..

Regards,
Manu

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Ganda

himalipatra said:


> Thanks Ganda...
> 
> Sorry I totally forgot to update about the CO because of the sense of excitement I guess :smile:
> 
> It was GSM Brisbane Team 31 and the CO was Eliza BEE. But I tell you this team was very very slow. I got my CO allocated on 25th Sep and I got the grant after 1 month!!


Thanks for the reply. Actually my case was allocated to GSM Brisbane T34, but no contact from CO yet. I also guess T34 is very slow. 

I hope that there will be somebody in the forum that will be granted under T34 soon. 

Congrats to you!


----------



## 0z_dream

JaxSantiago said:


> I think there's always a possibility for this. Take a look this post. He says an officer visited one of his former employers.


Hmm im not in a good terms with my previous employer, worked only 10 months with them


----------



## thanich

Ganda said:


> FYI, thanich is correct. COC is the right term. Certificate of Clearance. It's pretty obvious that u knew what he meant, so no need to Emphasize.
> 
> Anyway, thanich i just collected my SGPCC today. I applied last Sept 30. 3 weeks processing.
> 
> I dont have CO yet. I use my Visa summary application and general checklist to apply the SGPCC.
> 
> I lodged last 23rd Aug 2013.


Ok. Thats nice. You front load all the documents and it makes possibility of direct grant would be more.


----------



## thanich

Visa for me said:


> Visa Granted today. Amazing feeling


congrats mate...


----------



## Firetoy

I wish! But I haven't upload everything yet. I will do it this week!



felix2020 said:


> Hi Firetoy !! can't wait to see your grants.
> 
> You have already passed 8 weeks. You should get it any time.


----------



## unnat_upadhyay

Hi,

I called to DIAC and inquire about my CO. I got my case officer allocated on 17th Oct. My application is assign to Adelide T2 (They didn't give me case officer initials)


----------



## Firetoy

Party party party Tihor! Congratulations!!!



tihor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally received my golden letter - grant PR to australia! Thanks to each and every one on this forum which has been very helpful to me.
> 
> Good luck to you all with your applications and never lose hope. All what is required is little bit of patience
> 
> Australia, here I come lane:


----------



## manubadboy

0z_dream said:


> Hmm im not in a good terms with my previous employer, worked only 10 months with them


It isnt a surity that someone would visit.. If you can provide all the relevant docs and if CO is satiafied he/she might not even look much into it.. Try to.provide every document for that period.. More the merrier.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Firetoy

Wow wow wow, congratulations!!!!




AmitKumar02 said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> *Today the best thing happened in my life,I got my Golden Grant Yippeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!.I woke up hearing the good news from my agent.*
> 
> Thanks to every one for provinding very useful information on this forum to expedite the process. Even though I hired agent,I was silent observer of this forum from start till date. I frontloaded everything and here is my Grant.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and hope u get ur grants soon.


----------



## Firetoy

Thanks your your kind words Fishie!!!



Sad Fishie said:


> Hi firetoy! Thank you for wishing well for so many people. Hopefully your grant is waiting for you this week. Good comes to those who are good to others.  Thank you for all your effort and support and personally thank you for having faith in my case eventhough it's gone for checks. Please so pray that I get my checks done soon and get the grant soon too.
> 
> For you I know it will work out this week A. Because it's your time to get it and B. you are good to everyone here and only good will come your way!


----------



## is5y

Mroks said:


> Your PR will not get cancelled if you are working in field not related to your education. You can take up any type of job.


Thanks heaps for the reply, which is kind of a big relief.. Thank you again clearing my doubts 

Kind regards
Is5y


----------



## Firetoy

Congratulations!!!!!!
Yeeehaaaaaaa



himalipatra said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahoooooooooooooooooooo....... eace:
> 
> Got my grant email few minutes ago!!! I still can't believe it happened. I was almost loosing hope cos it's been 2 1/2 months.
> 
> :rockon:
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support. This forum just kept me alive during the waiting period.
> 
> Congrats for everyone who got the grants today and wishing all the waiting people best of luck. Waiting sucks but the feeling is wonderful at the end of it.
> 
> BTW I got a direct grant!!
> 
> Cheers lane:


----------



## srikar

Visa for me said:


> Visa Granted today. Amazing feeling


Congrats ans All the best!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmann

pulikali said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> You know what, I just checked my email and I’ve got my GRANT!!!.…just 20 minutes back!!
> 
> I’m so happy and excited!! :dance:
> 
> A BIG thanks to all you guys for the support and assistance throughout this journey. :yo:
> 
> My team was Adelaide team4.
> 
> When I called DIBP last Thursday, they informed that no CO was allocated.
> Then I guess CO was allocated on Friday and direct Grant on Monday morning!! :flame:
> 
> Once again, Thank you all…and I’ll be available to answer any of your questions!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~


cngratulationssss pulikali :amen::amen::amen:


----------



## srikar

himalipatra said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahoooooooooooooooooooo....... eace:
> 
> Got my grant email few minutes ago!!! I still can't believe it happened. I was almost loosing hope cos it's been 2 1/2 months.
> 
> :rockon:
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support. This forum just kept me alive during the waiting period.
> 
> Congrats for everyone who got the grants today and wishing all the waiting people best of luck. Waiting sucks but the feeling is wonderful at the end of it.
> 
> BTW I got a direct grant!!
> 
> Cheers lane:


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firetoy

Well well!!
SIX grants and THREE allocations today!!!!!
Is not that amazing???
Love being right with my predictions sometimes!!! (Not always, I know, I wish I were right every time)

Congratulations to all, and thanks for this good start of the week!


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> Dear All,
> Finally the status of my medicals it's showing received after a log time of recommended.
> Also, on the Attachments provided list it appears
> Health, Evidence of Medical Clearance	21/10/2013	TRIM
> 
> Do you guys think I have a case officer by now....?
> All the best everyone!


You got your CO and are going to receive Grant within this Friday!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Firetoy

Congrats!
I updated the spreadsheet for you! 



sowmyaraghuraman said:


> Requested forms and tensions apart, firetoy..... yayyyyyy!!! I got my CO !!!


----------



## thanich

himalipatra said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahoooooooooooooooooooo....... eace:
> 
> Got my grant email few minutes ago!!! I still can't believe it happened. I was almost loosing hope cos it's been 2 1/2 months.
> 
> :rockon:
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support. This forum just kept me alive during the waiting period.
> 
> Congrats for everyone who got the grants today and wishing all the waiting people best of luck. Waiting sucks but the feeling is wonderful at the end of it.
> 
> BTW I got a direct grant!!
> 
> Cheers lane:


Congrats mate..

My words become true... hahaha....


----------



## burge

jogiyogi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am having a bad time now a days. a verification officer visited in May 2013 to my first company where I worked in 2004. Since I was working there 9 years back all employees have moved to other companies. My MD was not there to authenticate my employment and another new guy (who never saw me working there) have given a wrong information that I was not working there at all. As a consequence DIAC will reduce my point from 60 to 55 and my grant will be rejected.
> 
> I have informed my CO that all documents are genuine and can be re-verified with my MD even today. I have provided all the contact information of my MD and address to be contacted. (Till today I am in touch with my MD and having good relations with him.)
> 
> 1. In 2004, company was in registration process so the letters are on plain paper (no letter heads)
> 2. Salary was paid cash. No salary statement and slips.
> 3. Since salary was very less so no tax document.
> 
> Queries:
> 1. Can DIAC conduct verification again after my explanation/request?
> 2. Will I be able to re-apply if my grant is rejected based on that?
> 3. Even if I don't count that company's experience where the person have provided wrong information, I will be completing my 8 years of experience in Dec 2013 and I may get 15 points. Can DIAC hold my application and wait till Dec to count my exiting experience to provide me 15 points based on my present experience?
> 
> guys please suggest.


hi jogiyogi, i will suggest you hang in there and keep believing. I had the same experience. i just kept in touch with my CO. i explained everything to her and she told me she understood. no verification was further made. she said she understands that different job conditions exist from country to country. 
i was able to find a torn piece of my complimentary card(call card) it was torn half way. i scanned and sent it. i also saw an old reference letter without company letter head but with my then manager's name and sent it to her. she gave me the grant two days later. i advice, just hang in there. 
just so you know, i had 60 points also.


----------



## passion75

tihor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally received my golden letter - grant PR to australia! Thanks to each and every one on this forum which has been very helpful to me.
> 
> Good luck to you all with your applications and never lose hope. All what is required is little bit of patience
> 
> Australia, here I come lane:


Congratulations Friend! I think we were in same stae as CO didn't contact and after calling DIBP get to know that there is a CO. Still I haven't heard anything from CO but hoping for the best as frontloaded everything.
My best wishes for all your future endeavors. Have Great Time!


----------



## felix2020

is5y said:


> Dear senior expat
> 
> I'm new to this forum, and this is my second post, I have applied for 190 visa already . After we got our permanent residence , what if we couldn't find a job related to our field of education for instance I have applied as a accountant . What if a able to secure a full time job in Canberra for example. Administration officer etc can Act cancel my PR?
> 
> Please advice me , I'm bit worried
> 
> Kind regards
> Is5y


No worries. There is no condition attached to your visa regarding what kind of job you can or can't do. You are free to do anything when you get here.

The only condition is that you have to maintain residency at your sponsored state for the first two years.


----------



## felix2020

is5y said:


> Hi Ruchkal
> 
> I'm new to this forum and applied for 190 visa.. Do u know how long does it take to clear the medicals? I have applied 14/10. I thought doing my MED before co allocated.
> 
> And I wish u all the best
> 
> Kind regards
> Is5y


If you did e-medical, it should clear within 5 days.


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> I wish! But I haven't upload everything yet. I will do it this week!


Hi Firetoy

Are you in hurry…..?

You are the one accompanying me.. I guess we will receive our grant at the same time… 

hahaha.....

Anyway wishing you the soonest grant.


----------



## felix2020

Rushi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Usually how long will take to assign a CO for VISA?


It may take between 3/4 hours to 3/4 months depending on the case. All cases are unique.


----------



## manubadboy

0z_dream said:


> May i knw the docs that can satisfy them in general , i have for LUCK received detailed exp certificate from them, includes details of my job duties and projects assigned to me and salary.


You can give bank statements if possible.. Form 16 or ITR I.e. Tax returns.. After this evetything should be golden..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## himalipatra

thanich said:


> Congrats mate..
> 
> My words become true... hahaha....


Of course!!! Thanks yarr... everything seems beautiful today :kiss:


----------



## stevenmilton

tihor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally received my golden letter - grant PR to australia! Thanks to each and every one on this forum which has been very helpful to me.
> 
> Good luck to you all with your applications and never lose hope. All what is required is little bit of patience
> 
> Australia, here I come lane:


Good luck...congratulations... you must be over the moon


----------



## felix2020

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> Will any verification officer may visit previous company.


Yes they will, if they are not satisfied with your documents or have doubts on the authenticity of the document ?


----------



## himalipatra

Firetoy said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!
> Yeeehaaaaaaa


Thanks Firetoy. You've been a great inspiration to most of us here.... May god bless you


----------



## kmann

tihor said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally received my golden letter - grant PR to australia! Thanks to each and every one on this forum which has been very helpful to me.
> 
> Good luck to you all with your applications and never lose hope. All what is required is little bit of patience
> 
> Australia, here I come lane:


cngratzzz tihor :cool2::cool2::cool2: Best wishes for ur future.


----------



## kmann

AmitKumar02 said:


> Hi Alll,
> 
> *Today the best thing happened in my life,I got my Golden Grant Yippeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!.I woke up hearing the good news from my agent.*
> 
> Thanks to every one for provinding very useful information on this forum to expedite the process. Even though I hired agent,I was silent observer of this forum from start till date. I frontloaded everything and here is my Grant.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and hope u get ur grants soon.


many cngratulationsssss Amit


----------



## kmann

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got initial contact from Case Officer for Medical and PCC... :lalala::lalala:
> 
> CO is from Adelaide Team 4
> 
> I am so happy as today is my second wedding anniversary op2:op2:
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


congo man.....your grant is on its way....good luck :amen::amen::amen:


----------



## kmann

himalipatra said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahoooooooooooooooooooo....... eace:
> 
> Got my grant email few minutes ago!!! I still can't believe it happened. I was almost loosing hope cos it's been 2 1/2 months.
> 
> :rockon:
> 
> Thank you everyone for the support. This forum just kept me alive during the waiting period.
> 
> Congrats for everyone who got the grants today and wishing all the waiting people best of luck. Waiting sucks but the feeling is wonderful at the end of it.
> 
> BTW I got a direct grant!!
> 
> Cheers lane:


cngratzzzz himali


----------



## himalipatra

kmann said:


> cngratzzzz himali


Thanks kmann!!! Cheers.... wish you all the best


----------



## Jullz

mithu93ku said:


> You got your CO and are going to receive Grant within this Friday!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Mithu my friend.... this Friday???? )) That would be awesome! I was thinking that I would have to wait another 2-3-4 weeks! 
Maybe this is THE week  Thanks for your reply :fingerscrossed::clock::amen:


----------



## felix2020

Varun1 said:


> I have applied for 489 family sponsored
> 
> Also CO asked me for Statutory Declaration ...
> 
> What is this document...?
> 
> And is it common for Case officers to ask for skills assessment again even it is already uploaded?
> 
> Please clarify as this thread of 189 visa applicants is the best source of knowledge and help..


You need to fill up this form and send it to your CO. The link to the form is:


http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/pdf/sponsor-declaration-489.pdf


Sometime the uploaded files get corrupted and they cannot view the file properly. In that case, they will request you to upload again. 


I am not a lawyer or migration agent.


----------



## solarik

Ganda said:


> Thanks for the reply. Actually my case was allocated to GSM Brisbane T34, but no contact from CO yet. I also guess T34 is very slow.
> 
> I hope that there will be somebody in the forum that will be granted under T34 soon.
> 
> Congrats to you!


I'm waiting 20 days after CO contacted, t34. No reply, nothing. No idea what is happening there. Terrible, why so long, what's wrong with us.


----------



## Ganda

solarik said:


> I'm waiting 20 days after CO contacted, t34. No reply, nothing. No idea what is happening there. Terrible, why so long, what's wrong with us.


R u also under Brisbane T34? Oh my G! may i know your CO initials?


----------



## seanbp

Pardee said:


> Hi
> There is no time limits for grant it depends on CO TO CO and circumstances of your case as well. I lodged 190 on 19 JUL & CO allocation was made on 27 AUG
> He requested for some docks & I sent all docks via e mail on 12SEP.
> 
> Still waiting for grant.
> SO keep patience like me.


I agree with Pardee. There is no specific timeframe or timeline by which one obtain a grant. However after reading this blog i am very sure that if you front load all documents at the start this will definitely increase your chances to get a direct grant


----------



## himalipatra

solarik said:


> I'm waiting 20 days after CO contacted, t34. No reply, nothing. No idea what is happening there. Terrible, why so long, what's wrong with us.


Meaning you will get a direct grant!! so cheer up. I waited for one whole month after CO allocation


----------



## solarik

Ganda said:


> R u also under Brisbane T34? Oh my G! may i know your CO initials?


BH, and yours?


----------



## jimjimmer

ruchkal said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Congratulations on lodging visa. :fingerscrossed:.. Please enter your details to this
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0
> 
> Standard time for CO allocation for 190 applicants is 5/6 weeks but there can be variations..
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


Thanks alot Ruchkal - details filled in


----------



## solarik

himalipatra said:


> Meaning you will get a direct grant!! so cheer up. I waited for one whole month after CO allocation


It can't be direct grant, CO asked additional docs 1.10. I wrote 3 mails and no reply.


----------



## praveenreddy

Jullz said:


> Dear Praveenreddy, thanks your your reply.
> My meds were completed and uploaded on 20th September. Since then, it showed recommend. As we lodged our visa on the same day, it wont be long till your meds will show received too. When did you complete them?


I did my medicals on 20 sep and on 21 st it showed no health examination required and also health evidence was showing Recomended from that day. 

Hope my medical status will also turn to received in a short way. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sagz

Congratulations to all who got their grants today.


----------



## Maria_Sal

solarik said:


> BH, and yours?


Hi guys....im also under brisbane team 34..my co initials are PM....

It is a real slow moving team as far as i came to knoww...


----------



## Apple4s

praveenreddy said:


> I did my medicals on 20 sep and on 21 st it showed no health examination required and also health evidence was showing Recomended from that day.
> 
> Hope my medical status will also turn to received in a short way. :fingerscrossed:


Dont worry too much about the status change in Evisa site ..


----------



## ssaditya

felix2020 said:


> It may take between 3/4 hours to 3/4 months depending on the case. All cases are unique.


did u get grant?
am still waiting for my indian pcc...this vfs is not giving me any answer :clock:


----------



## saleemk1

Ganda said:


> R u also under Brisbane T34? Oh my G! may i know your CO initials?



man same here i am also a 190 visa applicant with T34 brisbane , its already late , I emailed them about 10 days ago , the emailed twice again , still no reply


----------



## Hyd786

After a long time on the forum and all new names :cool2:


----------



## ssaditya

but am still there


----------



## himalipatra

solarik said:


> It can't be direct grant, CO asked additional docs 1.10. I wrote 3 mails and no reply.


oh.... ic.... lets hope for the best. Good Luck


----------



## saleemk1

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi guys....im also under brisbane team 34..my co initials are PM....
> 
> It is a real slow moving team as far as i came to knoww...


me2 from brisbane t34 , they are very slow and dont respond to emails


----------



## himalipatra

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi guys....im also under brisbane team 34..my co initials are PM....
> 
> It is a real slow moving team as far as i came to knoww...


Brisbane teams are very very slow!!


----------



## Rikki15

Now i feel that i have given all the documents. Actually you are right, not submitting all the documents in shot may be the genuine reason this delay.


----------



## florence1222

hi everyone,

anyone know about adelaide team 7?

CO requested for extra documents on 9/10 and I am still waiting for the grant...

I sent the documents via email, do i need to upload them on the evisa page as well?

please advice?

very stresseddddddd!!!!


----------



## Ganda

saleemk1 said:


> me2 from brisbane t34 , they are very slow and dont respond to emails


Hello, can u update ur timeline and CO initials? Have called DIBP to check? any outstanding docs?


----------



## saleemk1

Ganda said:


> Hello, can u update ur timeline and CO initials? Have called DIBP to check? any outstanding docs?


hi , yes I have updated my signature 

Well my all requirement are done , meds cleared PCC given , nthng left
didnt called DIBP as of yet, waiting for the CO to reply


----------



## Firetoy

Don't stressed out!
I think you should upload them. In my CO email, she stated clearly that the documents should be uploaded to the system rather than send them to her (at the end of the letter she says that if it is impossible to upload them, then yes, I cans send them to her by email). What does your letter say?



florence1222 said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> anyone know about adelaide team 7?
> 
> CO requested for extra documents on 9/10 and I am still waiting for the grant...
> 
> I sent the documents via email, do i need to upload them on the evisa page as well?
> 
> please advice?
> 
> very stresseddddddd!!!!


----------



## felix2020

ambproject said:


> well my concern is this that after lodging application on 30th august i came o know by calling DIAC that i got co on 30th September but she never as yet contacted my so strange


You are getting a direct grant .. so don't worry.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Maria!
I have added your details to the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club Could you please check them? Your details are on row 97 tab INPUT DATA. Thanks!



Maria_Sal said:


> Hi guys....im also under brisbane team 34..my co initials are PM....
> 
> It is a real slow moving team as far as i came to knoww...


----------



## florence1222

Firetoy said:


> Don't stressed out!
> I think you should upload them. In my CO email, she stated clearly that the documents should be uploaded to the system rather than send them to her (at the end of the letter she says that if it is impossible to upload them, then yes, I cans send them to her by email). What does your letter say?




thats what my letter said.....

I asked my agent, he said only by sending email will do....

but i always think that CO might not b checking emails....

also I am delaying becoz i didnt upload the documents online...

coz the documents that CO asked for showed 'requested' on the evisa page



Contacting GSM Adelaide
To provide additional documents to GSM Adelaide please attach the documents online via link.
In the event of an error with the online link, please email the documents as scanned attachments to the [email protected].
GSM Adelaide accepts scanned copies. If possible, please provide colour scanned copies of original documents. If you are unable to colour scan documents, please ensure that the documents you scan are certified copies. If you send us a scan of the original document, we can accept PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats, although we prefer that it be in PDF format.
You can email the documents as scanned attachments to [email protected]. You can also send your documents to GSM Adelaide by using the appropriate address belo


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Hi Maria!
> I have added your details to the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club Could you please check them? Your details are on row 97 tab INPUT DATA. Thanks!


Firetoy !!

You should be a moderator for this forum. I will send a message to the admin. recommending you.


----------



## Maria_Sal

Firetoy said:


> Hi Maria!
> I have added your details to the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club Could you please check them? Your details are on row 97 tab INPUT DATA. Thanks!



Thank you so much for your assistance. i will check my details n come back...in my office things like google spreadsheet are blocked so i cant access noww...

Anyhow i believe every team has a purpose...i see mostly pakistanis under team 34 brisbane which could mean a little lengthier security checks..so it shouldn't be the team who are acting lazy...rather their procedures are little lengthy....i hope i am clear n im right as well


----------



## Maria_Sal

saleemk1 said:


> me2 from brisbane t34 , they are very slow and dont respond to emails


Hi Saleem...may i know ur timelines...


----------



## Firetoy

Well, I don't really know what is better, but I know what I'm going to do. In a couple of days I will upload all the requested documents on evisa, and 10 secs later, I'm writting my CO to tell her that the documents have been uploaded and I will ask her if there is anything else I can do. I don't expect her to reply, but at least I play with two options. If she doesn't check email, she will see my docs uploaded, or if she doesn't check evisa site, she will have my email telling her everything is upload.
How does it sound??
Play safe my friend!



florence1222 said:


> thats what my letter said.....
> 
> I asked my agent, he said only by sending email will do....
> 
> but i always think that CO might not b checking emails....
> 
> also I am delaying becoz i didnt upload the documents online...
> 
> coz the documents that CO asked for showed 'requested' on the evisa page
> 
> 
> 
> Contacting GSM Adelaide
> To provide additional documents to GSM Adelaide please attach the documents online via link.
> In the event of an error with the online link, please email the documents as scanned attachments to the [email protected].
> GSM Adelaide accepts scanned copies. If possible, please provide colour scanned copies of original documents. If you are unable to colour scan documents, please ensure that the documents you scan are certified copies. If you send us a scan of the original document, we can accept PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats, although we prefer that it be in PDF format.
> You can email the documents as scanned attachments to [email protected]. You can also send your documents to GSM Adelaide by using the appropriate address belo


----------



## Firetoy

Well, not sure about that. If you filter the data spreadsheet by Team 34, you can see that they hold many nationalities, not only Pakistan... but, if you do it the other way around, and filter by country (Pakistan), most of the people has Team 4 Adelaide... Interesting, isn't it?




Maria_Sal said:


> Thank you so much for your assistance. i will check my details n come back...in my office things like google spreadsheet are blocked so i cant access noww...
> 
> Anyhow i believe every team has a purpose...i see mostly pakistanis under team 34 brisbane which could mean a little lengthier security checks..so it shouldn't be the team who are acting lazy...rather their procedures are little lengthy....i hope i am clear n im right as well


----------



## muppallasiddhardha

Hi,
I have applied for my 190 visa on 11th of September through migration agent. I have searched the immigration website, but, couldn't find the correct page to check my status. Can anyone give me the link of immigration website to check my status?


----------



## felix2020

muppallasiddhardha said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for my 190 visa on 11th of September through migration agent. I have searched the immigration website, but, couldn't find the correct page to check my status. Can anyone give me the link of immigration website to check my status?


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Sad Fishie

Maria_Sal said:


> Thank you so much for your assistance. i will check my details n come back...in my office things like google spreadsheet are blocked so i cant access noww...
> 
> Anyhow i believe every team has a purpose...i see mostly pakistanis under team 34 brisbane which could mean a little lengthier security checks..so it shouldn't be the team who are acting lazy...rather their procedures are little lengthy....i hope i am clear n im right as well


I think you are right Maria, I'm from Pakistan and I'm assigned to T34 too same like another Pakistani friend of mine. I know that the sec check is a good thing and at least there is so e movement on our case but I'm just scared these checks can run into next year  and I would hate for that to happen. I'm hoping that our checks come soon, all of us from Pakistan. 

I've got an amazing Co I got a reply minutes after sending an email so I do know they are doing the best they can with the information given to them it's just that the checks are out of their hands and ours.


----------



## Maria_Sal

Sad Fishie said:


> I think you are right Maria, I'm from Pakistan and I'm assigned to T34 too same like another Pakistani friend of mine. I know that the sec check is a good thing and at least there is so e movement on our case but I'm just scared these checks can run into next year  and I would hate for that to happen. I'm hoping that our checks come soon, all of us from Pakistan.
> 
> I've got an amazing Co I got a reply minutes after sending an email so I do know they are doing the best they can with the information given to them it's just that the checks are out of their hands and ours.


woww what are ur CO initials...i am yet to upload the requested documents..i will be doing it by tomorrow inshaAllah....accessing previous companies in not so easy always...i hope everyone agrees :faint:


----------



## thanich

felix2020 said:


> Firetoy !!
> 
> You should be a moderator for this forum. I will send a message to the admin. recommending you.


Yes felix ... what you said is true..


Firetoy reminds me mithu and rocky balbao....

May be i will get a like from him


----------



## Ganda

I hope you dont mind sharing your timeline with us just for reference. 

Thank you! 



Sad Fishie said:


> I think you are right Maria, I'm from Pakistan and I'm assigned to T34 too same like another Pakistani friend of mine. I know that the sec check is a good thing and at least there is so e movement on our case but I'm just scared these checks can run into next year  and I would hate for that to happen. I'm hoping that our checks come soon, all of us from Pakistan.
> 
> I've got an amazing Co I got a reply minutes after sending an email so I do know they are doing the best they can with the information given to them it's just that the checks are out of their hands and ours.


----------



## Firetoy

lol



thanich said:


> Yes felix ... what you said is true..
> 
> 
> Firetoy reminds me mithu and rocky balbao....
> 
> May be i will get a like from him


----------



## tihor

Thank you all for your wishes! Wishing you all the very best for your grants.


----------



## tihor

Thanks Firetoy for your prediction list! It worked for me


----------



## tihor

Thank you all for your wishes! Wishing you all the very best for your grants.


----------



## florence1222

Firetoy said:


> Well, I don't really know what is better, but I know what I'm going to do. In a couple of days I will upload all the requested documents on evisa, and 10 secs later, I'm writting my CO to tell her that the documents have been uploaded and I will ask her if there is anything else I can do. I don't expect her to reply, but at least I play with two options. If she doesn't check email, she will see my docs uploaded, or if she doesn't check evisa site, she will have my email telling her everything is upload.
> How does it sound??
> Play safe my friend!


I totally agree!

My agent said email will b fine

But i m gonna tell him tmrw. 

U are right! Play safe. 

It wont harm to upload twice


----------



## Ganda

Congratulations to you!

I hope you can share to us you CO team. Because we from T34 is waiting for progress.. 



tihor said:


> Thank you all for your wishes! Wishing you all the very best for your grants.


Thank u.


----------



## emaniphani

Dear Firetoy,

I am new to the forum and would like to register in the 190 aspirants club could you please add my details to that spreadsheet.

Applicant: offshore

Anzco Code: 261311

country : india

Subclass 190

Skill assessment: 04/06/2013

EOI Lodged: 01/07/2013

Invitation Received: 02/07/2013

Visa Lodged: 09/08/2013

CO Allocated on: 17/09/2013

Medicals submitted on:21/09/2013


Also can you please tell me how I can filter the results on spreadsheet so that i can see the dates i want. 

Really appreciate your help


----------



## tihor

Ganda said:


> Congratulations to you!
> 
> I hope you can share to us you CO team. Because we from T34 is waiting for progress..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u.


Thanks! CO is from Adelaide GSM Team 2. CO initials are: LC.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi emaniphani!
Your details have been added. I still need the points you are claiming and your team a CO initials, please.
When you open the spreadsheet, you will see 4 tabs, DATA INPUT, FILTER HERE, FIRETOY PREDICTIONS and ALLOCATION DATES. Details are added in the first tab, which is sorted by date lodgement. Anyone can add his details here, but filter is not allowed in this tab. You can use the second tab FILTER HERE, to use the filter, just select the arrows on the headings to do so. You can also make a copy of the file and save it for you, so you can filter or do what you like in your copy. 
Let me know if you need more info
Cheers




emaniphani said:


> Dear Firetoy,
> 
> I am new to the forum and would like to register in the 190 aspirants club could you please add my details to that spreadsheet.
> 
> Applicant: offshore
> 
> Anzco Code: 261311
> 
> country : india
> 
> Subclass 190
> 
> Skill assessment: 04/06/2013
> 
> EOI Lodged: 01/07/2013
> 
> Invitation Received: 02/07/2013
> 
> Visa Lodged: 09/08/2013
> 
> CO Allocated on: 17/09/2013
> 
> Medicals submitted on:21/09/2013
> 
> 
> Also can you please tell me how I can filter the results on spreadsheet so that i can see the dates i want.
> 
> Really appreciate your help


----------



## emaniphani

Firetoy said:


> Hi emaniphani!
> Your details have been added. I still need the points you are claiming and your team a CO initials, please.
> When you open the spreadsheet, you will see 4 tabs, DATA INPUT, FILTER HERE, FIRETOY PREDICTIONS and ALLOCATION DATES. Details are added in the first tab, which is sorted by date lodgement. Anyone can add his details here, but filter is not allowed in this tab. You can use the second tab FILTER HERE, to use the filter, just select the arrows on the headings to do so. You can also make a copy of the file and save it for you, so you can filter or do what you like in your copy.
> Let me know if you need more info
> Cheers



Thank you so much for your reply points is 65 and Adelaide team 4 CO LW


----------



## adameve

*VISA GRANTED *

With the blessings of Lord Hanumana,Happy to share that I got my Visa grant today.Most happy & satisfying moment of Life.Would like to thank this forum, who has kept me motivated,guided me ,with me every step,has become part of my life.Would like to thanks specially to mithu,puneet,ishaanchal,rocky,rahul menda,manubadboy, felix ,ankita and to our Firetoy.You all are really motivating.thanks- will meet all in australia.And my best wishes to those waiting- May u get grant at the earliest.


----------



## adameve

VISA GRANTED 

With the blessings of Lord Hanumana,Happy to share that I got my Visa grant today.Most happy & satisfying moment of Life.Would like to thank this forum, who has kept me motivated,guided me ,with me every step,has become part of my life.Would like to thanks specially to mithu,puneet,ishaanchal,rocky,rahul menda,manubadboy, felix ,ankita and to our Firetoy.You all are really motivating.thanks- will meet all in australia.And my best wishes to those waiting- May u get grant at the earliest.


----------



## manubadboy

adameve said:


> VISA GRANTED
> 
> With the blessings of Lord Hanumana,Happy to share that I got my Visa grant today.Most happy & satisfying moment of Life.Would like to thank this forum, who has kept me motivated,guided me ,with me every step,has become part of my life.Would like to thanks specially to mithu,puneet,ishaanchal,rocky,rahul menda,manubadboy, felix ,ankita and to our Firetoy.You all are really motivating.thanks- will meet all in australia.And my best wishes to those waiting- May u get grant at the earliest.


Congrats adameve.. Great news mate.. All the best..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

adameve said:


> *VISA GRANTED *
> 
> With the blessings of Lord Hanumana,Happy to share that I got my Visa grant today.Most happy & satisfying moment of Life.Would like to thank this forum, who has kept me motivated,guided me ,with me every step,has become part of my life.Would like to thanks specially to mithu,puneet,ishaanchal,rocky,rahul menda,manubadboy, felix ,ankita and to our Firetoy.You all are really motivating.thanks- will meet all in australia.And my best wishes to those waiting- May u get grant at the earliest.




congrats sr


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*god plz help*

bhagwan ji please muje b grant kr do visa or i wil get mad pl bhagwan g please


----------



## akshay1229

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> bhagwan ji please muje b grant kr do visa or i wil get mad pl bhagwan g please


U ll get dear soon..u have waited much...


----------



## amol.pophale

Anyone knows accredited translator from Marathi to English? Need for translation of some of my documents in Marathi? I read about NAATI accredited translator but didnt find any for Marathi.
What to do in such case?


----------



## JoshLedger

Dear All,
Thank you guyz n alerting me to do my medicals before the CO.. Now, I wuld greatly appreciate if youguyz enlighten me by listing what all are the documents I should produce to get my PCC from India. Where am I to get this documents..
Thank you


----------



## amitso

I have submitted first on 6th Sept, second on 12th & last on 27th

Still no reply.


----------



## stevenmilton

adameve said:


> VISA GRANTED
> 
> With the blessings of Lord Hanumana,Happy to share that I got my Visa grant today.Most happy & satisfying moment of Life.Would like to thank this forum, who has kept me motivated,guided me ,with me every step,has become part of my life.Would like to thanks specially to mithu,puneet,ishaanchal,rocky,rahul menda,manubadboy, felix ,ankita and to our Firetoy.You all are really motivating.thanks- will meet all in australia.And my best wishes to those waiting- May u get grant at the earliest.


Congrats. .. you must be excited ... oh wish that feeling would come soon to all of us who are waiting

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Moksh

EOI Invitations are sent only on the specified date (on website like 21-Oct-213) or we can receive them on any other date as well?


----------



## JaxSantiago

Moksh said:


> EOI Invitations are sent only on the specified date (on website like 21-Oct-213) or we can receive them on any other date as well?


For 189, during 1st and 3rd monday of the month only.


----------



## Moksh

JaxSantiago said:


> For 189, during 1st and 3rd monday of the month only.


Thanks and for 489? I suppose it must be same.


----------



## vikasmart

I m worried. I hv filed my 190 visa before 20 days. My agent is scaring me that u can not get visa before feb/ mar as per current scenario. I losing patience & tense also. I am expecting till dec. Pls give advice about current situation.


----------



## felix2020

Moksh said:


> Thanks and for 489? I suppose it must be same.


For 189 and 489, the invitations are processed on the same day and same time, first and third Mondays of each month. For 190, the invitation can be on any day of the month.


----------



## TheEndGame

demigwen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can i ask on what kind document to upload for "Member of Family Unit"
> This is in my baby's section.
> Thanks
> 
> Regards,
> demigwen


your family pictures with baby, which can prove that you are family


----------



## Moksh

felix2020 said:


> For 189 and 489, the invitations are processed on the same day and same time, first and third Mondays of each month. For 190, the invitation can be on any day of the month.


Thank you for the reply


----------



## Vijay24

vikasmart said:


> I m worried. I hv filed my 190 visa before 20 days. My agent is scaring me that u can not get visa before feb/ mar as per current scenario. I losing patience & tense also. I am expecting till dec. Pls give advice about current situation.


2 more months time is there for year end holidays, you may get your grant by that time.


----------



## srikar

adameve said:


> VISA GRANTED
> 
> With the blessings of Lord Hanumana,Happy to share that I got my Visa grant today.Most happy & satisfying moment of Life.Would like to thank this forum, who has kept me motivated,guided me ,with me every step,has become part of my life.Would like to thanks specially to mithu,puneet,ishaanchal,rocky,rahul menda,manubadboy, felix ,ankita and to our Firetoy.You all are really motivating.thanks- will meet all in australia.And my best wishes to those waiting- May u get grant at the earliest.


Congrats and All the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adameve

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> congrats sr



thanks ankita.wish u get grant early.has ursuperslow agent hasuploaded the docs.


----------



## vikasmart

Thanks. ...
It's very imp.... anyone pls advice. ..
After paying 190 visa fees, what is time limit to upload all documents. I am not sure what my agent has uploaded. I rhink some are still to upload.


----------



## vikasmart

Felix can u help on this or other expat friends...also


----------



## manubadboy

vikasmart said:


> Thanks. ...
> It's very imp.... anyone pls advice. ..
> After paying 190 visa fees, what is time limit to upload all documents. I am not sure what my agent has uploaded. I rhink some are still to upload.


Hi Vikas,

It is up to you to upload the documents.. DIBP says that you can upload the documents before the CO is allocated so that your process could be expedited.. So I am guessing 5 weeks after the visa lodgement..
Also, please update you signature with your timeline.. It will help us get a better idea.. 

Regards,
manu


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> Thanks. ...
> It's very imp.... anyone pls advice. ..
> After paying 190 visa fees, what is time limit to upload all documents. I am not sure what my agent has uploaded. I rhink some are still to upload.


There is no deadline on uploading documents. If you don't upload everything by the time you get your CO assignment, CO will contact you for the missing documents. 

It is recommended to upload all documents before CO assignment to receive faster grant.


----------



## adameve

stevenmilton said:


> Congrats. .. you must be excited ... oh wish that feeling would come soon to all of us who are waiting
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


thanks stevon...wish u get same feeling soon...


----------



## sylvia_australia

vikasmart said:


> Thanks. ...
> It's very imp.... anyone pls advice. ..
> After paying 190 visa fees, what is time limit to upload all documents. I am not sure what my agent has uploaded. I rhink some are still to upload.


There is no time limit to upload but it is always adviced to uploads all documents including medical and pcc before allocation of case officer as this will speed up the process and chances of direct grant are also increase.


----------



## Moksh

Are there very less number of people who apply for 489?? ..As till date I can not even find any one whom I can refer..


----------



## adameve

manubadboy said:


> Congrats adameve.. Great news mate.. All the best..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


thanks manu.wish u a speedy grant.


----------



## adameve

thanks srikar....


----------



## vikasmart

Thanks Felix/ Sylvia fir advice. ....
Mean time someone told me that time limit is 28 days from payment. ....I think u both r correct. ..


----------



## sylvia_australia

vikasmart said:


> Thanks Felix/ Sylvia fir advice. ....
> Mean time someone told me that time limit is 28 days from payment. ....I think u both r correct. ..


Generally co give you 28 days to provide the documents if he require some missing or additional documents.


----------



## manubadboy

adameve said:


> thanks manu.wish u a speedy grant.


Thanks a ton mate.. Hope you had a blast arty:


----------



## felix2020

Moksh said:


> Are there very less number of people who apply for 489?? ..As till date I can not even find any one whom I can refer..


Yes, the numbers for 489 are much lower than 189 and 190 because it is not popular. You have to go through the same process and pay the same fees but you end up with a provisional visa. 

The requirements for 489 are very much similar to 189 or 190. People choosing 489 pathways usually do not have 60 or 55 points, so they choose 489 because 489 offers 10 points for state or family sponsorship.


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> Thanks Felix/ Sylvia fir advice. ....
> Mean time someone told me that time limit is 28 days from payment. ....I think u both r correct. ..


Time limit is 28 days when your CO asks for specific document. Still, you can get an extension on this if you show evidence to your CO that you are trying to get the documents.

For example, some PCCs require more than 28 days to obtain.


----------



## adameve

Firetoy said:


> Well well!!
> SIX grants and THREE allocations today!!!!!
> Is not that amazing???
> Love being right with my predictions sometimes!!! (Not always, I know, I wish I were right every time)
> 
> Congratulations to all, and thanks for this good start of the week!


pls add mine firetoy.Seven grants today.DIBP is on fast track mode...rocks...


----------



## Moksh

felix2020 said:


> Yes, the numbers for 489 are much lower than 189 and 190 because it is not popular. You have to go through the same process and pay the same fees but you end up with a provisional visa.
> 
> The requirements for 489 are very much similar to 189 or 190. People choosing 489 pathways usually do not have 60 or 55 points, so they choose 489 because 489 offers 10 points for state or family sponsorship.


Thanks.

I chose 489 as I have only 55 points due to not securing 7 each in IELTS. For this reason, I have applied 489 and gained 10 points from family sponsor (my cousin). Now I have in total 65 points and waiting for EOI invitation.

Please advice if I am going for a right choice (489) or I should have gone for 190? No matters it is a provisional visa.


----------



## akshay1229

Moksh said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I chose 489 as I have only 55 points due to not securing 7 each in IELTS. For this reason, I have applied 489 and gained 10 points from family sponsor (my cousin). Now I have in total 65 points and waiting for EOI invitation.
> 
> Please advice if I am going for a right choice (489) or I should have gone for 190? No matters it is a provisional visa.


U r on right path mate...we are in same boat...same situation..dnt worry.


----------



## JoshLedger

Dear All,
Thank you guyz n alerting me to do my medicals before the CO.. Now, I would greatly appreciate if you guyz enlighten me by listing what all are the documents I should produce to get my PCC from India. Where am I to get this documents..
Thank you


----------



## Moksh

akshay1229 said:


> U r on right path mate...we are in same boat...same situation..dnt worry.


Ohh thanks.. Finally I am talking to a 489 visa seeker. ..

You had got the invitation very soon. How much points did you have and in which occupation you got your skills assessed? 

I have applied for 2613 with 65 points and waiting for invitation...


----------



## felix2020

Moksh said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I chose 489 as I have only 55 points due to not securing 7 each in IELTS. For this reason, I have applied 489 and gained 10 points from family sponsor (my cousin). Now I have in total 65 points and waiting for EOI invitation.
> 
> Please advice if I am going for a right choice (489) or I should have gone for 190? No matters it is a provisional visa.


well, you have to apply for PR sometime in the future. As I told you before, 489 is a good option for people if you don't qualify under 189 or 190. You will get your permanent residence visa but it will take some time. You have to live in a designated area and certain conditions must be met before you can apply for PR. Under 489, you don't qualify for any government benefits such as access to Medicare. You cannot apply for citizenship or sponsor eligible relatives while on this visa.


----------



## Moksh

felix2020 said:


> well, you have to apply for PR sometime in the future. I am not sure how that process works. As I told you before, 489 is a good option for people if you don't qualify under 189 or 190. You will get your permanent residence visa but it will take some time. Under 489, you don't qualify for any government benefits.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi amol!
This is what DIBP says:

*Translating your documents*
Original documents in languages other than English should be accompanied by an English translation. The English translations must be official certified translations from a National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters accredited translator. Translations provided by non-accredited translators outside Australia should be endorsed by the translator with their full name, address, telephone number, and details of their qualifications and experience in the language being translated.



amol.pophale said:


> Anyone knows accredited translator from Marathi to English? Need for translation of some of my documents in Marathi? I read about NAATI accredited translator but didnt find any for Marathi.
> What to do in such case?


----------



## demigwen

Hi guys,

Hope you all are doing great.
CO asked me to send PCC. I have already upload my PCC after I lodged my application.
Will I file for a new PCC to submit to the CO or I can use the PCC i uploaded in my app

Thanks


----------



## mohsinhere

Good Morning All,

Got email from CO today..it is brisbane team 34(Bradley Gordon).
He asked for evidence for birth or age? what am i supposed to submit for this? I dont have my birth certificate and I had uploaded passport copy for this.

He also asked for evidence for relation ship even though I had uploaded notarized copy of marriage certificate.

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## felix2020

demigwen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope you all are doing great.
> CO asked me to send PCC. I have already upload my PCC after I lodged my application.
> Will I file for a new PCC to submit to the CO or I can use the PCC i uploaded in my app
> 
> Thanks


what exactly did he ask for ? Did he tell you that the current PCC is no longer valid and you have to obtain one ?

If there is no such instruction, you can upload the same PCC whatever you uploaded before. DIBP system has glitch and sometime they cannot access the files we are uploading. 

Congratulation, you are close to getting your grant.


----------



## felix2020

mohsinhere said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Got email from CO today..it is brisbane team 34(Bradley Gordon).
> He asked for evidence for birth or age? what am i supposed to submit for this? I dont have my birth certificate and I had uploaded passport copy for this.
> 
> He also asked for evidence for relation ship even though I had uploaded notarized copy of marriage certificate.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


190 visa checklist has some alternative options:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## sylvia_australia

demigwen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope you all are doing great.
> CO asked me to send PCC. I have already upload my PCC after I lodged my application.
> Will I file for a new PCC to submit to the CO or I can use the PCC i uploaded in my app
> 
> Thanks


No just again upload the same and also send by email


----------



## Apple4s

mohsinhere said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Got email from CO today..it is brisbane team 34(Bradley Gordon).
> He asked for evidence for birth or age? what am i supposed to submit for this? I dont have my birth certificate and I had uploaded passport copy for this.
> 
> He also asked for evidence for relation ship even though I had uploaded notarized copy of marriage certificate.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


You can get it either from your local state (Show ur passport in Tahsildar office--If ur in India and get it attested by notary ) or if u r in Aus ..u Can go to Indian Consulate ..u can get it a day (they charge ~ 50 $)


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*any grants today*

gud mng gus any grants for today .........................................


----------



## Apple4s

Just noticed in my evisa page "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" ,,..Its asking to fill form 80. I have already front loaded form 80 , PCC for me & my wife ..

Not sure if its a glitch in the system


----------



## sylvia_australia

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> gud mng gus any grants for today .........................................


Gud morning g.
Do you uploaded all your docs now or not.
Your agent is from zirakpur


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> Just noticed in my evisa page "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" ,,..Its asking to fill form 80. I have already front loaded form 80 , PCC for me & my wife ..
> 
> Not sure if its a glitch in the system


Same thing happened to me. I uploaded it again, but still there is no contact from CO or change in status. It's been 2 weeks.


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> Same thing happened to me. I uploaded it again, but still there is no contact from CO or change in status. It's been 2 weeks.


Do co is assigned to you or not felix?


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Do co is assigned to you or not felix?


I don't know yet. I didn't receive any email from them and didn't notice any change in visa status. I will call them after 35 days is completed.

Did you call them about your CO ?


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> I don't know yet. I didn't receive any email from them and didn't notice any change in visa status. I will call them after 35 days is completed.
> 
> Did you call them about your CO ?


I tried through nymgo but phone was disconnected due to bad voice quality two times so i dropped the idea.
I think i will get it by 31


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> I tried through nymgo but phone was disconnected due to bad voice quality two times so i dropped the idea.
> I think i will get it by 31


It's taking exact 40 days for a CO on 190.


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

As my co just asked for form 1221 and form 80 along with my husband s functional english requirement, do I presume that our medicals would have been cleared?


----------



## ram2013

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> As my co just asked for form 1221 and form 80 along with my husband s functional english requirement, do I presume that our medicals would have been cleared?


Mostly if they request for form1221 then the rest should be ok.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Ganda

adameve said:


> visa granted
> 
> with the blessings of lord hanumana,happy to share that i got my visa grant today.most happy & satisfying moment of life.would like to thank this forum, who has kept me motivated,guided me ,with me every step,has become part of my life.would like to thanks specially to mithu,puneet,ishaanchal,rocky,rahul menda,manubadboy, felix ,ankita and to our firetoy.you all are really motivating.thanks- will meet all in australia.and my best wishes to those waiting- may u get grant at the earliest.


congratulations to you! May i ask ur team and co name? Thank you.


----------



## baochangan

Any updates of 2611 received invitation on 21th oct round, guys?


----------



## Sujith singh

Can anyone tell me what is form 1221?


----------



## Chetu

Guys isn't it ok to use passport , driving license or school marks sheets for birth certificate?

"Man who catch fly with chopsticks accomplish anything" ,Mr. Miyagi from Karate Kid


----------



## akshay1229

Chetu said:


> Guys isn't it ok to use passport , driving license or school marks sheets for birth certificate?
> 
> "Man who catch fly with chopsticks accomplish anything" ,Mr. Miyagi from Karate Kid


Yes...I did the same bcz I don't have birth certificate...
I submitted school leaving certificate, and passport...


----------



## Apple4s

felix2020 said:


> It's taking exact 40 days for a CO on 190.


Hi Felix ..Did u fill form 1221 ..i have filled in for my wife ..but havent filled for me ..there


----------



## Chetu

akshay1229 said:


> Yes...I did the same bcz I don't have birth certificate...
> I submitted school leaving certificate, and passport...


Thanks Akshay , I just have my high school marks cards which I have uploaded. Worried now if I ll have to provide any alternate evidence .

"Man who catch fly with chopsticks accomplish anything" ,Mr. Miyagi from Karate Kid


----------



## amitso

Is there a holiday to DIBP? No grants, nobody is active on forum today...

What happened guys, or everybody is in stealth mode? :behindsofa:


----------



## ssyap

Adelaide Team 23 CO finally contacted me for additional docs. They asked for the evidence of relationship and employment which I have already uploaded, form 80 for my partner and character requirements.

I think I should email them and upload the docs in the server in case they have difficulty retrieving them from the server.


----------



## manubadboy

amitso said:


> Is there a holiday to DIBP? No grants, nobody is active on forum today...
> 
> What happened guys, or everybody is in stealth mode? :behindsofa:


Karwachauth mode 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## praveenfire

Got CO assigned today. 

PB, Team 02, GSM Adelaide.

Do anybody has any reviews about this team. 

They are asking for additional documents like birth certificates, Form 80, evidence of Functional English although all these documents are already loaded.

My agent said they will reply to the CO's email and if required, will send these documents again to them.

Fingers Crossed..

Praveen


----------



## Ganda

Congrats to u!

Finally, its moving! I was also allocated yesterday but still my CO is on silent mode!! 



praveenfire said:


> Got CO assigned today.
> 
> PB, Team 02, GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Do anybody has any reviews about this team.
> 
> They are asking for additional documents like birth certificates, Form 80, evidence of Functional English although all these documents are already loaded.
> 
> My agent said they will reply to the CO's email and if required, will send these documents again to them.
> 
> Fingers Crossed..
> 
> Praveen


----------



## varsja

I have a question,my passport has emmigration check required . Will it matter for my visa. I have a co allocated. Pls answer


----------



## ram2013

Sujith singh said:


> Can anyone tell me what is form 1221?


Form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment
Form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information

Actually both primary & secondary applicants should submit form 80 & 1221. 
But for primary applicant most of the details are already mentioned in form 80.
Form 1221 is mainly for secondary applicant in which need to provide additional details.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## deepajose

Hi All,
Can any one please guide as to which forms we should fill and take while attending medical tests?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ram2013

akshay1229 said:


> Yes...I did the same bcz I don't have birth certificate... I submitted school leaving certificate, and passport...


Yes u can use it provided ur parents name is mentioned in the proof.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


----------



## amitso

ram2013 said:


> Yes u can use it provided ur parents name is mentioned in the proof.
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending for CO referral letter Grant : expecting soon


Hi Ram,

Any update from our dear team 8?


----------



## amitso

varsja said:


> I have a question,my passport has emmigration check required . Will it matter for my visa. I have a co allocated. Pls answer


There are only few countries which require ECNR, I dont think australia is one of them.

Emigration Check Not Required(ECNR) Stamp


----------



## N.Ali

Ganda said:


> Congrats to u!
> 
> Finally, its moving! I was also allocated yesterday but still my CO is on silent mode!!


How did you find out your CO was allocated... Did get email from CO... what are the ways to know regarding CO allocation.


----------



## DaniDM

OMG!!! I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT!!!!!! 

Still pinching myself and I did shed a happy tear as I've been told by some lazy migration agents that GSM is impossible for me in the past. So I decided to do it myself against the odds and after a lot of hard work and patience I got my GRANT!!!!! And a direct one at that, from Adelaide team 7, CO initials HL. 

Good luck to all of you, although I have been quiet around here, you have kept me a lot more relaxed than I would have been without the likes of Firetoy's spreadsheet etc.! Firetoy, I will be now leaving your lovely country (Spain) for greener pastures, you are a star for helping out everyone here, and I will keep my fingers and toes crossed that you get some good news back soon too! Take care everyone! Dani :rapture:


----------



## ram2013

amitso said:


> Hi Ram, Any update from our dear team 8?


Hi Amit,

Last week got email from CO to provide PCC & she provided referral letter. Already submitted n will receive after 20 days.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon


----------



## jyotimahangare21

Hi ,
I have logged 189 visa on 31 st aug 2013 and waiting CO.
Regards,
Jyoti.


----------



## WizzyWizz

DaniDM said:


> OMG!!! I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT!!!!!!
> 
> Still pinching myself and I did shed a happy tear as I've been told by some lazy migration agents that GSM is impossible for me in the past. So I decided to do it myself against the odds and after a lot of hard work and patience I got my GRANT!!!!! And a direct one at that, from Adelaide team 7, CO initials HL.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, although I have been quiet around here, you have kept me a lot more relaxed than I would have been without the likes of Firetoy's spreadsheet etc.! Firetoy, I will be now leaving your lovely country (Spain) for greener pastures, you are a star for helping out everyone here, and I will keep my fingers and toes crossed that you get some good news back soon too! Take care everyone! Dani :rapture:


Congratulationsss! we lodged on the same day


----------



## himalipatra

DaniDM said:


> OMG!!! I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT!!!!!!
> 
> Still pinching myself and I did shed a happy tear as I've been told by some lazy migration agents that GSM is impossible for me in the past. So I decided to do it myself against the odds and after a lot of hard work and patience I got my GRANT!!!!! And a direct one at that, from Adelaide team 7, CO initials HL.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, although I have been quiet around here, you have kept me a lot more relaxed than I would have been without the likes of Firetoy's spreadsheet etc.! Firetoy, I will be now leaving your lovely country (Spain) for greener pastures, you are a star for helping out everyone here, and I will keep my fingers and toes crossed that you get some good news back soon too! Take care everyone! Dani :rapture:


Congrats!!! Enjoy the day and start planning for the Journey :thumb:


----------



## srikar

jyotimahangare21 said:


> Hi ,
> I have logged 189 visa on 31 st aug 2013 and waiting CO.
> Regards,
> Jyoti.


Just stay put,I lodged a day before you,Aug 30.
Now I guess around Aug 23 ppl are getting CO.

All the best.


----------



## manubadboy

DaniDM said:


> OMG!!! I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT!!!!!!
> 
> Still pinching myself and I did shed a happy tear as I've been told by some lazy migration agents that GSM is impossible for me in the past. So I decided to do it myself against the odds and after a lot of hard work and patience I got my GRANT!!!!! And a direct one at that, from Adelaide team 7, CO initials HL.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, although I have been quiet around here, you have kept me a lot more relaxed than I would have been without the likes of Firetoy's spreadsheet etc.! Firetoy, I will be now leaving your lovely country (Spain) for greener pastures, you are a star for helping out everyone here, and I will keep my fingers and toes crossed that you get some good news back soon too! Take care everyone! Dani :rapture:


Congrats mate.. All the best.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## ahanson

Visa Granted!! 

Hello! I do not post here much but have been lurking to get helpful inside knowledge (you guys are the BEST!!).:thumb: Received a direct grant yesterday!! Here is my info if someone would like to add it to the spreadsheet...I am terrible with Excel!

Onshore, 190, USA, 234999 Natural and Physical Science Professionals, 21/06/2013, EOI lodged 12/09/13, 65 points, lodged & acknowledged 13/09/13, Direct Grant 21/10/13, Adelaide Team 6

Thanks to everyone for such helpful information! Cheers!:cheer2:


----------



## abhaytomar

amitso said:


> I have submitted first on 6th Sept, second on 12th & last on 27th
> 
> Still no reply.


Hi,
It may take 30-40 days from the day when you received email from your CO requesting the documents.

Best of luck to you mate..


----------



## Rushi

Hi All,

When they will ask for PCC and medical? just after they assign a CO? or will it take another 2-3 weeks after assigning a CO?


----------



## Deep13

Thanks mate. Even I got allocated co from team 8 and requested document on 27th September and although I uploaded docs, still didn't received reply from my co. Have already sent him multiple emails and queried regarding the visa.
189 VISA LODGED: 15 JULY
CO ALLOCATED: 18TH SEPTEMBER
TEAM 8
INITIALS: CK


----------



## sagz

praveenfire said:


> Got CO assigned today.
> 
> PB, Team 02, GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Do anybody has any reviews about this team.
> 
> They are asking for additional documents like birth certificates, Form 80, evidence of Functional English although all these documents are already loaded.
> 
> My agent said they will reply to the CO's email and if required, will send these documents again to them.
> 
> Fingers Crossed..
> 
> Praveen


You are in good hands.

Cheers


----------



## AM

hi Deep, we share the same CO. CK. hows he? does he respond to email or he doesnt respond properly? he had asked for pending docs last friday which was sent on sunday itself. hoping for the same


----------



## green_apple

ahanson said:


> Visa Granted!!
> 
> Hello! I do not post here much but have been lurking to get helpful inside knowledge (you guys are the BEST!!).:thumb: Received a direct grant yesterday!! Here is my info if someone would like to add it to the spreadsheet...I am terrible with Excel!
> 
> Onshore, 190, USA, 234999 Natural and Physical Science Professionals, 21/06/2013, EOI lodged 12/09/13, 65 points, lodged & acknowledged 13/09/13, Direct Grant 21/10/13, Adelaide Team 6
> 
> Thanks to everyone for such helpful information! Cheers!:cheer2:


Congratulations ahanson!!! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Rikki15

In my case, if CO finds some problem in the document, then she will reply back in a week or so.. other wise she will be quiet. she requested doc on 17th Oct and provided the same on 19th Oct. but no response from CO. i think all CO share this attitude of delaying in sending the replies.


----------



## Ganda

N.Ali said:


> How did you find out your CO was allocated... Did get email from CO... what are the ways to know regarding CO allocation.


I did call the DIBP +61 1300364613 today. They told me that my case was allocated to the case officer under GSM brisbane T34 ( CO: Belinda), but sad to say that Belinda is stil on silent mode.. No emails from her yet. :gossip:


----------



## Vijay24

Rushi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When they will ask for PCC and medical? just after they assign a CO? or will it take another 2-3 weeks after assigning a CO?


Don't wait for their email. Upload your PCC right away and get your medicals done


----------



## NSWPRASH

Rushi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When they will ask for PCC and medical? just after they assign a CO? or will it take another 2-3 weeks after assigning a CO?


HI Rushi,

CO will send a mail with medical requirements.
The only place in Sri lanka is to do the medical is in Asiri Surgical Hospital Colombo

There is a panel of doctors and you need to select one.

See this below link.

Sri Lanka - Panel Physicians

However its better to do the PCC ASAP.
Because In sri lanka, you will get the PCC in 3 - 4 weeks.

By that time you will get your CO as well.


----------



## paraskumar0730

Hey Guys... A silent observer here.. I got my DIRECT GRANT today. thanks to all of u for supporting me. All information I got from here was indeed a success. 1 tip from my side... Don't wait for CO to be assigned to u. Just front load all the documents and your Golden mail will come ASAP to your inbox. Here's my timeline - 

NSW SS Invite - 2 Sept 13
App lodged - 4 Sept 13
PCC and Medical - 15 Sept 13
DIRECT GRANT - 22 Oct 13


----------



## Rushi

Thanks NSWPRASH and Vijay24

I already received my PCC (It took nearly two months  ). But didn't apply for the medical yet... What's the valid period for a medical report? Is it OK to apply it before they request?


----------



## Deep13

Yes Am. I uploaded all of requested docs on 2 Oct. But havent heard from him. Called the diac no of times. They told me that even if I upload my documents co may be coming back to the file after 28 days.
So for me it will be next week. 
And yes he doesn't respond Ro emails at all.


----------



## passion75

ram2013 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Last week got email from CO to provide PCC & she provided referral letter. Already submitted n will receive after 20 days.
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon


Ram, I applied on 2-Aug-2013 and hadn't heard anything from CO yet. I got to know about CO allocation only by calling DIBP last week, said CO assigned on 5-Sep-2013. Is it same with you? So CO contacted you only after 2 months of getting assigned, i/e, CO-15thAug, received communication ~15th Oct?
I've frontloaded PCC and med-cleared, no commn from CO yet is worrying. GoodLuck to you, its so long you are waiting, May you get the Grant once u upload ur PCC, Wishes to you and Amitso as well..


----------



## passion75

paraskumar0730 said:


> Hey Guys... A silent observer here.. I got my DIRECT GRANT today. thanks to all of u for supporting me. All information I got from here was indeed a success. 1 tip from my side... Don't wait for CO to be assigned to u. Just front load all the documents and your Golden mail will come ASAP to your inbox. Here's my timeline -
> 
> NSW SS Invite - 2 Sept 13
> App lodged - 4 Sept 13
> PCC and Medical - 15 Sept 13
> DIRECT GRANT - 22 Oct 13


Hi Paras, Great! Thanks for sharing the info. Me too frontloaded everything including PCC and Meds. Is form 80 and 1221 mandatory? Thanks
Goodluck to ur future endeavors


----------



## Deep13

Am what's ur visa timeline.


----------



## NSWPRASH

Rushi said:


> Thanks NSWPRASH and Vijay24
> 
> I already received my PCC (It took nearly two months  ). But didn't apply for the medical yet... What's the valid period for a medical report? Is it OK to apply it before they request?


I suggest not to do the medical before CO contact you.

Because in the medical he/she will ask you to do some Lab testings etc.
i think even the panel of doctors won't do it without the letter from CO.

Regards,
NSWPrash


----------



## ruchkal

DaniDM said:


> OMG!!! I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT!!!!!!
> 
> Still pinching myself and I did shed a happy tear as I've been told by some lazy migration agents that GSM is impossible for me in the past. So I decided to do it myself against the odds and after a lot of hard work and patience I got my GRANT!!!!! And a direct one at that, from Adelaide team 7, CO initials HL.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, although I have been quiet around here, you have kept me a lot more relaxed than I would have been without the likes of Firetoy's spreadsheet etc.! Firetoy, I will be now leaving your lovely country (Spain) for greener pastures, you are a star for helping out everyone here, and I will keep my fingers and toes crossed that you get some good news back soon too! Take care everyone! Dani :rapture:



Wow.. Congratulations.... Happy for you.....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ruchkal

Rushi said:


> Thanks NSWPRASH and Vijay24
> 
> I already received my PCC (It took nearly two months  ). But didn't apply for the medical yet... What's the valid period for a medical report? Is it OK to apply it before they request?


Hi Ruchi,

Nice to meet you again in a different thread..

You are applying through agent still right... They don't allow to front load medical and PCC.. You will have to wait till you get the request from CO.. Even I tried to front load those but they prevented... :mad2::mad2:

Please update your signature..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## paraskumar0730

passion75 said:


> Hi Paras, Great! Thanks for sharing the info. Me too frontloaded everything including PCC and Meds. Is form 80 and 1221 mandatory? Thanks
> Goodluck to ur future endeavors


Welcome Passion.. Honestly, I don't know if it is mandatory or not but yes, I uploaded that as well. And on top of that, a link to submit Form 80 appeared in my case, guess it was electronically appeared.


----------



## thanich

DaniDM said:


> OMG!!! I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT!!!!!!
> 
> Still pinching myself and I did shed a happy tear as I've been told by some lazy migration agents that GSM is impossible for me in the past. So I decided to do it myself against the odds and after a lot of hard work and patience I got my GRANT!!!!! And a direct one at that, from Adelaide team 7, CO initials HL.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, although I have been quiet around here, you have kept me a lot more relaxed than I would have been without the likes of Firetoy's spreadsheet etc.! Firetoy, I will be now leaving your lovely country (Spain) for greener pastures, you are a star for helping out everyone here, and I will keep my fingers and toes crossed that you get some good news back soon too! Take care everyone! Dani :rapture:


Congrats DaniDM...


----------



## thanich

ahanson said:


> Visa Granted!!
> 
> Hello! I do not post here much but have been lurking to get helpful inside knowledge (you guys are the BEST!!).:thumb: Received a direct grant yesterday!! Here is my info if someone would like to add it to the spreadsheet...I am terrible with Excel!
> 
> Onshore, 190, USA, 234999 Natural and Physical Science Professionals, 21/06/2013, EOI lodged 12/09/13, 65 points, lodged & acknowledged 13/09/13, Direct Grant 21/10/13, Adelaide Team 6
> 
> Thanks to everyone for such helpful information! Cheers!:cheer2:


congrats ahanson.


----------



## Moksh

Hi,

In Oct 7 2013 report, it has been shown that "2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 7/05/2013 1.18 pm". If I am not wrong, it is related to both 189 & 489.

It shows that cut offs was 60 which means that all 65 pointers must have been invited. But I was not being invited on Oct 7 and even on 21 oct, even I have 65 points in 2613.


----------



## 0z_dream

Moksh said:


> Hi,
> 
> In Oct 7 2013 report, it has been shown that "2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 7/05/2013 1.18 pm". If I am not wrong, it is related to both 189 & 489.
> 
> It shows that cut offs was 60 which means that all 65 pointers must have been invited. But I was not being invited on Oct 7 and even on 21 oct, even I have 65 points in 2613.


when did u apply for eoi


----------



## Moksh

0z_dream said:


> when did u apply for eoi


In September


----------



## muppallasiddhardha

Hi,
Can anyone tell me what is the fees for the Indian Police Clearance certificate?


----------



## sinuma

Hi,

This is my first time writing on this forum. I was a silent observer. I applied for my 190 visa in June 2013 and till date awaiting grant. I was told by my case officer ( Team 6 Adelaide) that my case was referred to External agent for review and it will take around 6 - 18 months. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Rushi

ruchkal said:


> Hi Ruchi,
> 
> Nice to meet you again in a different thread..
> 
> You are applying through agent still right... They don't allow to front load medical and PCC.. You will have to wait till you get the request from CO.. Even I tried to front load those but they prevented... :mad2::mad2:
> 
> Please update your signature..
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


Nice to meet you too......

Thanks Ruchkal......


----------



## sinuma

paraskumar0730 said:


> Hey Guys... A silent observer here.. I got my DIRECT GRANT today. thanks to all of u for supporting me. All information I got from here was indeed a success. 1 tip from my side... Don't wait for CO to be assigned to u. Just front load all the documents and your Golden mail will come ASAP to your inbox. Here's my timeline -
> 
> NSW SS Invite - 2 Sept 13
> App lodged - 4 Sept 13
> PCC and Medical - 15 Sept 13
> DIRECT GRANT - 22 Oct 13


Congrats Paraskumar. Happy for you, all the best to start your new life in Australia.


----------



## rahulmenda

paraskumar0730 said:


> Welcome Passion.. Honestly, I don't know if it is mandatory or not but yes, I uploaded that as well. And on top of that, a link to submit Form 80 appeared in my case, guess it was electronically appeared.


cool


----------



## rahulmenda

paraskumar0730 said:


> Hey Guys... A silent observer here.. I got my DIRECT GRANT today. thanks to all of u for supporting me. All information I got from here was indeed a success. 1 tip from my side... Don't wait for CO to be assigned to u. Just front load all the documents and your Golden mail will come ASAP to your inbox. Here's my timeline -
> 
> NSW SS Invite - 2 Sept 13
> App lodged - 4 Sept 13
> PCC and Medical - 15 Sept 13
> DIRECT GRANT - 22 Oct 13


*Congratulations on visa grant*

:violin::tea:eace::rockon::whoo::whoo::angel:


----------



## Pokie

Hi All, I am having difficulty checking the status of my online visa application for Subclass 190 using TRN. The site always says that " This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later". Anyone here has encountered the same problem?


----------



## sylvia_australia

muppallasiddhardha said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me what is the fees for the Indian Police Clearance certificate?


500 per applicant


----------



## sinuma

Pokie said:


> Hi All, I am having difficulty checking the status of my online visa application for Subclass 190 using TRN. The site always says that " This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later". Anyone here has encountered the same problem?


I just tried and its working fine


----------



## varsja

amitso said:


> There are only few countries which require ECNR, I dont think australia is one of them.
> 
> Emigration Check Not Required(ECNR) Stamp


Thank U....


----------



## Pokie

Hi Sinuma, can you send me the link on where to log in. I just want to check if i am connecting for the right site on immig.gov.au


----------



## Pokie

Does the site ask for password because all i can see is asking for TRN, date of birth, passport number and country of passport. sorry i cannot paste the link because i am still not allowed to post links here


----------



## paraskumar0730

rahulmenda said:


> *Congratulations on visa grant*
> 
> :violin::tea:eace::rockon::whoo::whoo::angel:


hahah thanks a ton bro..  :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## sinuma

Pokie said:


> Hi Sinuma, can you send me the link on where to log in. I just want to check if i am connecting for the right site on immig.gov.au


Im not allowed to post the URL because i have less than 4 post.


----------



## Apple4s

sylvia_australia said:


> 500 per applicant


50 AUD if u r applying frm Australia


----------



## Ganda

thanich said:


> congrats ahanson.


Hello Thanich, when are you going to collect your SGPCC? :rockon:


----------



## sinuma

Pokie said:


> Does the site ask for password because all i can see is asking for TRN, date of birth, passport number and country of passport. sorry i cannot paste the link because i am still not allowed to post links here


ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## kmann

paraskumar0730 said:


> Hey Guys... A silent observer here.. I got my DIRECT GRANT today. thanks to all of u for supporting me. All information I got from here was indeed a success. 1 tip from my side... Don't wait for CO to be assigned to u. Just front load all the documents and your Golden mail will come ASAP to your inbox. Here's my timeline -
> 
> NSW SS Invite - 2 Sept 13
> App lodged - 4 Sept 13
> PCC and Medical - 15 Sept 13
> DIRECT GRANT - 22 Oct 13


cngrtazzzzzz buddy :thumb::thumb::thumb: Good luck for ur journey ahead


----------



## kmann

DaniDM said:


> OMG!!! I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT!!!!!!
> 
> Still pinching myself and I did shed a happy tear as I've been told by some lazy migration agents that GSM is impossible for me in the past. So I decided to do it myself against the odds and after a lot of hard work and patience I got my GRANT!!!!! And a direct one at that, from Adelaide team 7, CO initials HL.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, although I have been quiet around here, you have kept me a lot more relaxed than I would have been without the likes of Firetoy's spreadsheet etc.! Firetoy, I will be now leaving your lovely country (Spain) for greener pastures, you are a star for helping out everyone here, and I will keep my fingers and toes crossed that you get some good news back soon too! Take care everyone! Dani :rapture:


Cngratulationns and best wishes Dani :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## paraskumar0730

kmann said:


> cngrtazzzzzz buddy :thumb::thumb::thumb: Good luck for ur journey ahead


Thanks Mann.. I can c.. ur grant is also near...  may be next week or next to next.... :drum::drum::drum:


----------



## kmann

ahanson said:


> Visa Granted!!
> 
> Hello! I do not post here much but have been lurking to get helpful inside knowledge (you guys are the BEST!!).:thumb: Received a direct grant yesterday!! Here is my info if someone would like to add it to the spreadsheet...I am terrible with Excel!
> 
> Onshore, 190, USA, 234999 Natural and Physical Science Professionals, 21/06/2013, EOI lodged 12/09/13, 65 points, lodged & acknowledged 13/09/13, Direct Grant 21/10/13, Adelaide Team 6
> 
> Thanks to everyone for such helpful information! Cheers!:cheer2:


many congratulationssss buddy :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pokie

Sinuma, My problem is i dont know the password because i am under agency. all i know is the TRN Number.


----------



## Dinz

Hey guys,

Hi guys,

I'm in the same boat!

Visa lodged 26/08/13 medicals and PCC 10/09/13. Medicals and all docs turned to 'Received' on 23/09/13.

Allocated to team 33 but no CO as of last friday ( I called them up). Pulikali your giving me hope! as you lodged only a few days before me and you got your grant yesterday right?  Congrats to you and all those how received them!

For the rest of us, Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## sinuma

Pokie said:


> Sinuma, My problem is i dont know the password because i am under agency. all i know is the TRN Number.


Sorry buddy, this is the only website that is pretty accurate, not sure of any other website. I have tried on the rest but always showed "error".


----------



## kmann

paraskumar0730 said:


> Thanks Mann.. I can c.. ur grant is also near...  may be next week or next to next.... :drum::drum::drum:


Thnaks bro :thumb: I just wish u r right


----------



## Vijay24

ruchkal said:


> Hi Ruchi,
> 
> Nice to meet you again in a different thread..
> 
> You are applying through agent still right... They don't allow to front load medical and PCC.. You will have to wait till you get the request from CO.. Even I tried to front load those but they prevented... :mad2::mad2:
> 
> Please update your signature..
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


Not really. One can get medical tests done.

Just fill the form on your Visa page 'Organize....' and enter the necessary details and you will get a pdf. Take a print out of it and go to the assigned medical agency!


----------



## Pokie

Pokie said:


> Sinuma, My problem is i dont know the password because i am under agency. all i know is the TRN Number.





sinuma said:


> Sorry buddy, this is the only website that is pretty accurate, not sure of any other website. I have tried on the rest but always showed "error".


That's ok. Thank you Sinuma


----------



## sinuma

Pokie said:


> That's ok. Thank you Sinuma


Most welcome


----------



## srikar

Dinz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm in the same boat!
> 
> Visa lodged 26/08/13 medicals and PCC 10/09/13. Medicals and all docs turned to 'Received' on 23/09/13.
> 
> Allocated to team 33 but no CO as of last friday ( I called them up). Pulikali your giving me hope! as you lodged only a few days before me and you got your grant yesterday right?  Congrats to you and all those how received them!
> 
> For the rest of us, Fingers Crossed!!


Hey Dinz,

Plz update your info in the excel sheet,Link is in my Signature.
All the best!!.


----------



## Firetoy

Congratulations Dani!!!!
Have fun in Spain!
Thanks for your kind words!
Sretno!



DaniDM said:


> OMG!!! I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT!!!!!!
> 
> Still pinching myself and I did shed a happy tear as I've been told by some lazy migration agents that GSM is impossible for me in the past. So I decided to do it myself against the odds and after a lot of hard work and patience I got my GRANT!!!!! And a direct one at that, from Adelaide team 7, CO initials HL.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, although I have been quiet around here, you have kept me a lot more relaxed than I would have been without the likes of Firetoy's spreadsheet etc.! Firetoy, I will be now leaving your lovely country (Spain) for greener pastures, you are a star for helping out everyone here, and I will keep my fingers and toes crossed that you get some good news back soon too! Take care everyone! Dani :rapture:


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Ganda!
I added your details to the spreadsheet, but still I need your Invitation date and your points. Also, your ANZSCO code is missing a digit. Is it Construction Project Manager?




Ganda said:


> I did call the DIBP +61 1300364613 today. They told me that my case was allocated to the case officer under GSM brisbane T34 ( CO: Belinda), but sad to say that Belinda is stil on silent mode.. No emails from her yet. :gossip:


----------



## seanbp

mohsinhere said:


> Good Morning All,
> 
> Got email from CO today..it is brisbane team 34(Bradley Gordon).
> He asked for evidence for birth or age? what am i supposed to submit for this? I dont have my birth certificate and I had uploaded passport copy for this.
> 
> He also asked for evidence for relation ship even though I had uploaded notarized copy of marriage certificate.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


Dear Mohsinhere. Please dont mentioned CO names in this forum. Initials are fine


----------



## Dinz

Hi all,

Lodged my application on 26/8/13, medicals cleared 23/9/13. When I called last friday (18/10/13) they said Ive been allocated to Team 33 but no CO. Is that normal?????? Wondering what the delay is.....

As for employment checks, I'm not too sure but I think they call up your current employer and check if your working there. I dont think they do this all the time, only if the letters you provide arnt sufficient.

ambproject, maybe you should get a letter from your employer with the changed details and have it ready just in case your CO says something about it. Alternatively, Im not sure if you should upload it as well....


----------



## Ganda

Firetoy said:


> Hi Ganda!
> I added your details to the spreadsheet, but still I need your Invitation date and your points. Also, your ANZSCO code is missing a digit. Is it Construction Project Manager?


Yes its Construction Project Manager, EOI: 8/15/13, 60points.. 

Thank you.


----------



## thanich

Ganda said:


> Hello Thanich, when are you going to collect your SGPCC? :rockon:


I will be collecting my COC on 30th of this month...


----------



## premchandjaladi

paraskumar0730 said:


> Hey Guys... A silent observer here.. I got my DIRECT GRANT today. thanks to all of u for supporting me. All information I got from here was indeed a success. 1 tip from my side... Don't wait for CO to be assigned to u. Just front load all the documents and your Golden mail will come ASAP to your inbox. Here's my timeline -
> 
> NSW SS Invite - 2 Sept 13
> App lodged - 4 Sept 13
> PCC and Medical - 15 Sept 13
> DIRECT GRANT - 22 Oct 13


Congrats mate
Can u post ur co details
Thanks


----------



## JoshLedger

Hello All,
When I went to Embassy for my PCC they are asking for a letter of refereence or any documents from the CO. Whats this? YOu told as I can complete my PCC without CO.. Please clarify
Thank you


thanich said:


> I will be collecting my COC on 30th of this month...


----------



## seanbp

sinuma said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time writing on this forum. I was a silent observer. I applied for my 190 visa in June 2013 and till date awaiting grant. I was told by my case officer ( Team 6 Adelaide) that my case was referred to External agent for review and it will take around 6 - 18 months. Anyone else experienced this?


Hi Sinuma. I have applied in June2013 as well. I was told approx 6 months by my agent however after following this forum, it does not appear to be the case. I have submitted everything in the 1st week of Sept. Still awaiting grant.


----------



## thanich

JoshLedger said:


> Hello All,
> When I went to Embassy for my PCC they are asking for a letter of refereence or any documents from the CO. Whats this? YOu told as I can complete my PCC without CO.. Please clarify
> Thank you


Yes they have asked me also. I have provided the visa summary sheet.

YOu dont need to give any request letter to get india pcc.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi everyone!!!
I want to share some comments I found out today. Just by chance I met a migrant agent here in Brisbane (friend of a friend), so I asked him if he knew any CO personally. He told me yes! So I decided to go further and asked him lots of things about their work, and here are my conclusions after the talk:
- COs are usually stressed out. Their workload is really high. They have some people having a look at the applicant's documents first, just before the CO is assigned (This must be that team 21 Adelaide, I guess), and if they find something important missing, they contact you first.
- COs have also a boss. That means that before giving a grant, they must be sure that they have documents sufficient to give the grant (as he told me, some CO want to give the grant, but sometimes they are afraid of their boss telling them HOW DID YOU GIVE THAT GRANT WITH ONLY THESE FEW DOCUMENTS!!), so they need to ask for more documents even if they think that the documents that you have uploaded are sufficient.
- They try to give the grant within the time frame they say in the web. So maybe you can have a grant already, but they are holding it not to give it too soon nor too late.
- They work with checklists for different nationalities. They have one for Indians, Pakistanies, Europeans...and they follow it! It would be good to have those lists! So, yes, they don't ask the same thing for everyone. 
- HIS ADVICE: Whenever you contact a CO, always be extremely friendly and polite. Always try to help them when you are uploading documents, such as explanatory notes that may help the CO to understand what you are uploading. And this is because they are human beings, with good and bad days, like everyone else. So be aware of this when you contact them


----------



## srikar

Firetoy said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> I want to share some comments I found out today. Just by chance I met a migrant agent here in Brisbane (friend of a friend), so I asked him if he knew any CO personally. He told me yes! So I decided to go further and asked him lots of things about their work, and here are my conclusions after the talk:
> - COs are usually stressed out. Their workload is really high. They have some people having a look at the applicant's documents first, just before the CO is assigned (This must be that team 21 Adelaide, I guess), and if they find something important missing, they contact you first.
> - COs have also a boss. That means that before giving a grant, they must be sure that they have documents sufficient to give the grant (as he told me, some CO want to give the grant, but sometimes they are afraid of their boss telling them HOW DID YOU GIVE THAT GRANT WITH ONLY THESE FEW DOCUMENTS!!), so they need to ask for more documents even if they think that the documents that you have uploaded are sufficient.
> - They try to give the grant within the time frame they say in the web. So maybe you can have a grant already, but they are holding it not to give it too soon nor too late.
> - They work with checklists for different nationalities. They have one for Indians, Pakistanies, Europeans...and they follow it! It would be good to have those lists! So, yes, they don't ask the same thing for everyone.
> - HIS ADVICE: Whenever you contact a CO, always be extremely friendly and polite. Always try to help them when you are uploading documents, such as explanatory notes that may help the CO to understand what you are uploading. And this is because they are human beings, with good and bad days, like everyone else. So be aware of this when you contact them


Interesting! Thanks for the insight firetoy. you are the best.


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> I want to share some comments I found out today. Just by chance I met a migrant agent here in Brisbane (friend of a friend), so I asked him if he knew any CO personally. He told me yes! So I decided to go further and asked him lots of things about their work, and here are my conclusions after the talk:
> - COs are usually stressed out. Their workload is really high. They have some people having a look at the applicant's documents first, just before the CO is assigned (This must be that team 21 Adelaide, I guess), and if they find something important missing, they contact you first.
> - COs have also a boss. That means that before giving a grant, they must be sure that they have documents sufficient to give the grant (as he told me, some CO want to give the grant, but sometimes they are afraid of their boss telling them HOW DID YOU GIVE THAT GRANT WITH ONLY THESE FEW DOCUMENTS!!), so they need to ask for more documents even if they think that the documents that you have uploaded are sufficient.
> - They try to give the grant within the time frame they say in the web. So maybe you can have a grant already, but they are holding it not to give it too soon nor too late.
> - They work with checklists for different nationalities. They have one for Indians, Pakistanies, Europeans...and they follow it! It would be good to have those lists! So, yes, they don't ask the same thing for everyone.
> - HIS ADVICE: Whenever you contact a CO, always be extremely friendly and polite. Always try to help them when you are uploading documents, such as explanatory notes that may help the CO to understand what you are uploading. And this is because they are human beings, with good and bad days, like everyone else. So be aware of this when you contact them




informative.... and good for people to understand how to approach CO...


----------



## kmann

Firetoy said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> I want to share some comments I found out today. Just by chance I met a migrant agent here in Brisbane (friend of a friend), so I asked him if he knew any CO personally. He told me yes! So I decided to go further and asked him lots of things about their work, and here are my conclusions after the talk:
> - COs are usually stressed out. Their workload is really high. They have some people having a look at the applicant's documents first, just before the CO is assigned (This must be that team 21 Adelaide, I guess), and if they find something important missing, they contact you first.
> - COs have also a boss. That means that before giving a grant, they must be sure that they have documents sufficient to give the grant (as he told me, some CO want to give the grant, but sometimes they are afraid of their boss telling them HOW DID YOU GIVE THAT GRANT WITH ONLY THESE FEW DOCUMENTS!!), so they need to ask for more documents even if they think that the documents that you have uploaded are sufficient.
> - They try to give the grant within the time frame they say in the web. So maybe you can have a grant already, but they are holding it not to give it too soon nor too late.
> - They work with checklists for different nationalities. They have one for Indians, Pakistanies, Europeans...and they follow it! It would be good to have those lists! So, yes, they don't ask the same thing for everyone.
> - HIS ADVICE: Whenever you contact a CO, always be extremely friendly and polite. Always try to help them when you are uploading documents, such as explanatory notes that may help the CO to understand what you are uploading. And this is because they are human beings, with good and bad days, like everyone else. So be aware of this when you contact them


Thanks for sharing this man.......You are indeed doing great job :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## JaxSantiago

My daughter just got her Singapore NRIC (National ID) today. should I scan and upload it to my eVisa page? Im on my 8th week already (submitted 24 Aug).


----------



## amitso

Firetoy said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> I want to share some comments I found out today. Just by chance I met a migrant agent here in Brisbane (friend of a friend), so I asked him if he knew any CO personally. He told me yes! So I decided to go further and asked him lots of things about their work, and here are my conclusions after the talk:
> - COs are usually stressed out. Their workload is really high. They have some people having a look at the applicant's documents first, just before the CO is assigned (This must be that team 21 Adelaide, I guess), and if they find something important missing, they contact you first.
> - COs have also a boss. That means that before giving a grant, they must be sure that they have documents sufficient to give the grant (as he told me, some CO want to give the grant, but sometimes they are afraid of their boss telling them HOW DID YOU GIVE THAT GRANT WITH ONLY THESE FEW DOCUMENTS!!), so they need to ask for more documents even if they think that the documents that you have uploaded are sufficient.
> - They try to give the grant within the time frame they say in the web. So maybe you can have a grant already, but they are holding it not to give it too soon nor too late.
> - They work with checklists for different nationalities. They have one for Indians, Pakistanies, Europeans...and they follow it! It would be good to have those lists! So, yes, they don't ask the same thing for everyone.
> - HIS ADVICE: Whenever you contact a CO, always be extremely friendly and polite. Always try to help them when you are uploading documents, such as explanatory notes that may help the CO to understand what you are uploading. And this is because they are human beings, with good and bad days, like everyone else. So be aware of this when you contact them


Thanks Firetoy,

This is extremely helpful..!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## amitso

Pokie said:


> Hi All, I am having difficulty checking the status of my online visa application for Subclass 190 using TRN. The site always says that " This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later". Anyone here has encountered the same problem?


This is there from ages...!!!


----------



## expatdude

*Obligation to NSW of 2 years Live & Work ?*

Finally I have woke up from sleep after grant & many questions are coming in mind the very first is below. Seniors please answers them

Me & my family visa activation is till June 2014, I want to clear my doubts about the obligation to NSW ( which is to live & work for the first two years ). Do we really need to live and work in NSW for the first 2 years once we arrive there for activation of visas ??

Actually I am planning to go with my family and I will send back my family after their visa activating e.g. after a week & I will not be returning back I will be staying there for the job hunt and settlement & later on once i got settle in Australia i ll call my family back to join me again in Australia.

I am confused is it valid scenario in obligation to NSW of first two years live & work , can someone go back like my family to their own home country after activating visa and can join later e.g. after 6,7,8... months ??? 


Please help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## paraskumar0730

premchandjaladi said:


> Congrats mate
> Can u post ur co details
> Thanks


Thanks Prem.. Yeah she is from adelaide-gsm team4.. CO initials are - C B


----------



## manubadboy

expatdude said:


> Finally I have woke up from sleep after grant & many questions are coming in mind the very first is below. Seniors please answers them
> 
> Me & my family visa activation is till June 2014, I want to clear my doubts about the obligation to NSW ( which is to live & work for the first two years ). Do we really need to live and work in NSW for the first 2 years once we arrive there for activation of visas ??
> 
> Actually I am planning to go with my family and I will send back my family after their visa activating e.g. after a week & I will not be returning back I will be staying there for the job hunt and settlement & later on once i got settle in Australia i ll call my family back to join me again in Australia.
> 
> I am confused is it valid scenario in obligation to NSW of first two years live & work , can someone go back like my family to their own home country after activating visa and can join later e.g. after 6,7,8... months ???
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hey expatdude.. Well about the obligation to NSW.. Well it is nothing like they will take back ur PR if after trying to secure a job you get it in someother state.. I have heard these are good guys and if you can show them that you tried getting a job in NSW yet you werent able to and got the job in some other state then they allow you to go to a different state. I have it on good authority.
Secondly i guess you can send ur family back after activation.. It wont be a problem.. PR would still be valid..

Regards,
Manu

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## expatdude

manubadboy said:


> Hey expatdude.. Well about the obligation to NSW.. Well it is nothing like they will take back ur PR if after trying to secure a job you get it in someother state.. I have heard these are good guys and if you can show them that you tried getting a job in NSW yet you werent able to and got the job in some other state then they allow you to go to a different state. I have it on good authority.
> Secondly i guess you can send ur family back after activation.. It wont be a problem.. PR would still be valid..
> 
> Regards,
> Manu
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Thanks for the reply, so what if they join me later will they need to satisfy the obligation of 2 years when they will join me again ? & in those two years some one can travel to home country as well right ???


----------



## Sinchan

*Problem !!!*

Hello Friends,

My CO has asked for detailed duty staements from both of my employers. While I have already arranged it from my current employer, my earlier employer is not agreeing to give it. 

However, they have given me an experience certificate but in that the duties & responsibilities are not detailed. It basically mentions that I have worked there as Executive - Maintenance and Manager - Projects. Will this suffice CO's requirement?

Please suggest me guys what to do ... anyone faced similar situation?

Thanks

Sinchan


----------



## sandhuaman

congrats paraskumar0730


----------



## Firetoy

Working on the spreadsheet.. Some data about teams. The average number of days to get a grant after lodging is:
Team 2 Adelaide	79 days
Team 4 Adelaide	72 days
Team 6 Adelaide	55 days
Team 7 Adelaide	55 days
Team 8 Adelaide	84 days
Team 31 Brisbane	103 days
Team 33 Brisbane	69 days
Team 34 Brisbane	85 days

Of all of them, Team 4 Adelaide and Team 33 Brisbane are the teams who have given more direct grants than any other. Team 31, beside being the slowest, has NEVER given a direct grant (all of this, just according to the spreadsheet!)


----------



## SAM_007

Originally Posted by mithu93ku View Post
Please mention what is your query. If you fill form 80 both for you and your wife, you do not need to fill form 1221. 
Hi Mithu,
I filled form 80 both for me and my wife and front loaded already. Do I need to fill form 1221 as last 2 days I have seen so many posts that CO has asked for 1221 as well as form 80? Confused!!

Thanks
SAM


----------



## felix2020

SAM_007 said:


> Originally Posted by mithu93ku View Post
> Please mention what is your query. If you fill form 80 both for you and your wife, you do not need to fill form 1221.
> Hi Mithu,
> I filled form 80 both for me and my wife and front loaded already. Do I need to fill form 1221 as last 2 days I have seen so many posts that CO has asked for 1221 as well as form 80? Confused!!
> 
> Thanks
> SAM


In most of the cases, form 1221 is being asked for applicants with dependants or family. Not sure why is this. 

There is no harm in filling it up and uploading it, even though your CO may not need it.


----------



## Maria_Sal

Sinchan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My CO has asked for detailed duty staements from both of my employers. While I have already arranged it from my current employer, my earlier employer is not agreeing to give it.
> 
> However, they have given me an experience certificate but in that the duties & responsibilities are not detailed. It basically mentions that I have worked there as Executive - Maintenance and Manager - Projects. Will this suffice CO's requirement?
> 
> Please suggest me guys what to do ... anyone faced similar situation?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sinchan


Hi Sinchan,
I was approached by same request of CO on 15-0CT...team34 Brisbane...
I just now submitted the detailed duty statement from current and previous job...

i actually contacted my previous company and gave them a draft and GM signed...u can do tht too if possible for you...


----------



## leonine4eva

Firetoy said:


> Working on the spreadsheet.. Some data about teams. The average number of days to get a grant after lodging is:
> Team 2 Adelaide	79 days
> Team 4 Adelaide	72 days
> Team 6 Adelaide	55 days
> Team 7 Adelaide	55 days
> Team 8 Adelaide	84 days
> Team 31 Brisbane	103 days
> Team 33 Brisbane	69 days
> Team 34 Brisbane	85 days
> 
> Of all of them, Team 4 Adelaide and Team 33 Brisbane are the teams who have given more direct grants than any other. Team 31, beside being the slowest, has NEVER given a direct grant (all of this, just according to the spreadsheet!)


I was really hoping to get mine this week .... seems like its a wait until 7th Nov as per the above! This means I need a lot of pop-corn!


----------



## sandhuaman

muppallasiddhardha said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me what is the fees for the Indian Police Clearance certificate?


Rs 500 per person


----------



## SAM_007

expatdude said:


> Thanks for the reply, so what if they join me later will they need to satisfy the obligation of 2 years when they will join me again ? & in those two years some one can travel to home country as well right ???


Hi,

Yes after activation you can send them back but i don't thing that they can stay outside 2 years long as each year they might need to enter AUS. Please Check. 

However if you want to get the Citizenship, their is some residence requirements for an application for conferral of Australian citizenship.
Which details are available on the below link. Hope it will help 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do 

Cheers
SAM


----------



## Firetoy

No no no leonine! That is just an average, and it is so high due to someone who got his grant after more than 300 days!!!
I would say between 15-25 days should be alright. Let's hope so! And you are in my wishing list for this week, so, yes, pleaseeee, get the grant this week!!!!!! 



leonine4eva said:


> I was really hoping to get mine this week .... seems like its a wait until 7th Nov as per the above! This means I need a lot of pop-corn!


----------



## passion75

sinuma said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time writing on this forum. I was a silent observer. I applied for my 190 visa in June 2013 and till date awaiting grant. I was told by my case officer ( Team 6 Adelaide) that my case was referred to External agent for review and it will take around 6 - 18 months. Anyone else experienced this?


Sinuma, when was your CO alloted? Was the first mail from your CO mentioned that your case has been refered to ext.agency? what about ur PCC and Med? did the CO ask for it? have you cleared them?


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> No no no leonine! That is just an average, and it is so high due to someone who got his grant after more than 300 days!!!
> I would say between 15-25 days should be alright. Let's hope so! And you are in my wishing list for this week, so, yes, pleaseeee, get the grant this week!!!!!!


I guess in normal scenario one should expect a grant between 60 to 90 days regardless of the type of visa ( 189, 190 or 489), provided that all documents including MED and PCC are front loaded.


----------



## Firetoy

Agree!



felix2020 said:


> I guess in normal scenario one should expect a grant between 60 to 90 days regardless of the type of visa ( 189, 190 or 489), provided that all documents including MED and PCC are front loaded.


----------



## Maria_Sal

guys i just wanted to know..what request comes first....medical or PCC? or is it together?


----------



## leonine4eva

Firetoy said:


> No no no leonine! That is just an average, and it is so high due to someone who got his grant after more than 300 days!!!
> I would say between 15-25 days should be alright. Let's hope so! And you are in my wishing list for this week, so, yes, pleaseeee, get the grant this week!!!!!!


I understand, Firetoy  ..... just trying to keep my hopes down  ...... the anxiety is soo much during the waiting, wen U know U've done Ur part n its the CO's turn to do her's .......... the few days seem like ages after that! Every morning U end up getting up early to check if U've received Ur Golden mail .... n Ur frnds askin U if U've heard anythin! aaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!! ... Just get it over with CO!!:Cry::yell:


----------



## leonine4eva

Maria_Sal said:


> guys i just wanted to know..what request comes first....medical or PCC? or is it together?


They come together, but U don't have to wait until U r requested for it by Ur CO


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Agree!


But still, it is very difficult to be patient and wait.


----------



## leonine4eva

felix2020 said:


> But still, it is very difficult to be patient and wait.


WoW!!!! DIBP cannot be breaking Ur record!


----------



## WizzyWizz

Firetoy said:


> Working on the spreadsheet.. Some data about teams. The average number of days to get a grant after lodging is:
> Team 2 Adelaide	79 days
> Team 4 Adelaide	72 days
> Team 6 Adelaide	55 days
> Team 7 Adelaide	55 days
> Team 8 Adelaide	84 days
> Team 31 Brisbane	103 days
> Team 33 Brisbane	69 days
> Team 34 Brisbane	85 days
> 
> Of all of them, Team 4 Adelaide and Team 33 Brisbane are the teams who have given more direct grants than any other. Team 31, beside being the slowest, has NEVER given a direct grant (all of this, just according to the spreadsheet!)



Thank you firetoy for all your informative posts! I got CO as you predicted and also i'm happy to know that even just based on the spread sheet Team 6 Adelaide is one of the fastest to process grant! All the best to all!


----------



## felix2020

leonine4eva said:


> WoW!!!! DIBP cannot be breaking Ur record!



I was hoping to get a grant in 2-4 weeks time.


----------



## felix2020

leonine4eva said:


> I understand, Firetoy  ..... just trying to keep my hopes down  ...... the anxiety is soo much during the waiting, wen U know U've done Ur part n its the CO's turn to do her's .......... the few days seem like ages after that! Every morning U end up getting up early to check if U've received Ur Golden mail .... n Ur frnds askin U if U've heard anythin! aaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!! ... Just get it over with CO!!:Cry::yell:


You will have your grant by this Friday.


----------



## schong

Hi Fellow experts,

For those who have successfully filed and granted the visa, would appreciate some advice given on the history of working experience.

In between my two jobs (which is >8 years) and acknowledged by ACS, I have a 9 months job in a company which I did not claim any points from ACS. 

Question: Do I need to file this in the application and mark as "not relevant"? If so, do I need to provide evidence of employmen?. I was under the impression that I do not need to call this out in the application since I do not want to claim this 9 months of experience. 

Any advice?

Thanks


----------



## felix2020

schong said:


> Hi Fellow experts,
> 
> For those who have successfully filed and granted the visa, would appreciate some advice given on the history of working experience.
> 
> In between my two jobs (which is >8 years) and acknowledged by ACS, I have a 9 months job in a company which I did not claim any points from ACS.
> 
> Question: Do I need to file this in the application and mark as "not relevant"? If so, do I need to provide evidence of employmen?. I was under the impression that I do not need to call this out in the application since I do not want to claim this 9 months of experience.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks



You should provide this information in order to achieve consistency. You don't want to show them any gaps in employment, because they may think that you may have been unemployed during that period. Mention everything but mark not relevant if you are not claiming points for it.

Evidence is not necessary when you are not claiming points. You only need to show evidence of all claimed points.


----------



## schong

felix2020 said:


> You should provide this information in order to achieve consistency. You don't want to show them any gaps in employment, because they may think that you may have been unemployed during that period. Mention everything but mark not relevant if you are not claiming points for it.
> 
> Evidence is not necessary when you are not claiming points. You only need to show evidence of all claimed points.


Thanks Felix2020! You enlighten me once again


----------



## mithu93ku

SAM_007 said:


> Originally Posted by mithu93ku View Post
> Please mention what is your query. If you fill form 80 both for you and your wife, you do not need to fill form 1221.
> Hi Mithu,
> I filled form 80 both for me and my wife and front loaded already. Do I need to fill form 1221 as last 2 days I have seen so many posts that CO has asked for 1221 as well as form 80? Confused!!
> 
> Thanks
> SAM


Dear *SAM_007*,

I never heard that CO has asked for Form 1221 and form 80. So, if you submit Form 80 for both of you, I think no need to submit Form 1221. :der::der:


----------



## mithu93ku

Congrats paraskumar0730!


----------



## ali_sajjad86

HI,
My Name is Ali and I am Civil Engineer from Pakistan working in Dubai at the moment. I have applied for Visa 189 this October. I am done with Medicals and even PCC. 
Just waiting for the allotment of CO. Any idea untill when its expected? As per the immigration site its 8weeks in case of Visa 189. 
But i heard sometimes its sooner than that as well? Is that true? Plus after CO how much time on average is these days for visa grant?


----------



## mithu93ku

sinuma said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time writing on this forum. I was a silent observer. I applied for my 190 visa in June 2013 and till date awaiting grant. I was told by my case officer ( Team 6 Adelaide) that my case was referred to External agent for review and it will take around 6 - 18 months. Anyone else experienced this?


Hello *sinuma*,
I am observing your status from goole spreadsheet for a long time.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0

You and *Gtaark *are on the top of the sheet and bleeding my heart for such a long wait.


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *sinuma*,
> I am observing your status from goole spreadsheet for a long time.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0
> 
> You and *Gtaark *are on the top of the sheet and bleeding my heart for such a long wait.


Hi Mithu.. You have an impressive 583 likes. How could you get that much.

Based on my experience, people don't give "likes" even if you try your best.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Firetoy said:


> Working on the spreadsheet.. Some data about teams. The average number of days to get a grant after lodging is:
> Team 2 Adelaide	79 days
> Team 4 Adelaide	72 days
> Team 6 Adelaide	55 days
> Team 7 Adelaide	55 days
> Team 8 Adelaide	84 days
> Team 31 Brisbane	103 days
> Team 33 Brisbane	69 days
> Team 34 Brisbane	85 days
> 
> Of all of them, Team 4 Adelaide and Team 33 Brisbane are the teams who have given more direct grants than any other. Team 31, beside being the slowest, has NEVER given a direct grant (all of this, just according to the spreadsheet!)


Nice analysis Firetoy. These timelines are for which visa class, 189 or 190?


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> Hi Mithu.. You have an impressive 583 likes. How could you get that much.
> 
> Based on my experience, people don't give "likes" even if you try your best.


Ha ha ha. See I love my forum mates and they like my posts!


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> Hi Mithu.. You have an impressive 583 likes. How could you get that much.
> 
> Based on my experience, people don't give "likes" even if you try your best.


*felix2020 *, I like your posts too and I have pushed "Thanks" button to increase your reputation power but still why your Rep Power is zero?
Atleast I have given you some Rep Power .


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Ha ha ha. See I love my forum mates and they like my posts!


Do you think there is different rule for invitation for 189 and 489 ? I have been reading some posts and found out that candidates with 65 points in 489 not getting invited, but 60 pointers in 189 getting invited for the same occupation.


----------



## kmann

felix2020 said:


> Hi Mithu.. You have an impressive 583 likes. How could you get that much.
> 
> Based on my experience, people don't give "likes" even if you try your best.


Here you go.......Gave you one


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> *felix2020 *, I like your posts too and I have pushed "Thanks" button to increase your reputation power but still why your Rep Power is zero?
> Atleast I have given you some Rep Power .


I don't know why. I have given you rep power too.

But I see even your rep power is showing zero.


----------



## felix2020

kmann said:


> Here you go.......Gave you one


Thanks buddy !!

At least you understand how it feels. 

I have given you a "like" too.


----------



## kmann

felix2020 said:


> I don't know why. I have given you rep power too.
> 
> But I see even your rep power is showing zero.


I can also do one thing....give you like for all the posts you will post till you breaks Mithu's likes received record :focus:


----------



## felix2020

kmann said:


> I can also do one thing....give you like for all the posts you will post till you breaks Mithu's likes received record :focus:


That would be great.

LOL

Hahaha.. Never thought about it.


----------



## Colombo

Firetoy said:


> Working on the spreadsheet.. Some data about teams. The average number of days to get a grant after lodging is:
> Team 2 Adelaide	79 days
> Team 4 Adelaide	72 days
> Team 6 Adelaide	55 days
> Team 7 Adelaide	55 days
> Team 8 Adelaide	84 days
> Team 31 Brisbane	103 days
> Team 33 Brisbane	69 days
> Team 34 Brisbane	85 days
> 
> Of all of them, Team 4 Adelaide and Team 33 Brisbane are the teams who have given more direct grants than any other. Team 31, beside being the slowest, has NEVER given a direct grant (all of this, just according to the spreadsheet!)


Young Man Fire Cracker......

What a co-incident...

U know what... to day is my 100th day after lodging....:blah: :blah: :blah:

Cheers

XXX


----------



## AM

Firetoy is this 189 or 190 . Can you give me a break up of this please

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

Hope everyone is 

doing well...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## felix2020

AM said:


> Firetoy is this 189 or 190 . Can you give me a break up of this please
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


I think it's for both. But I am not completely sure.


----------



## felix2020

Colombo said:


> Young Man Fire Cracker......
> 
> What a co-incident...
> 
> U know what... to day is my 100th day after lodging....:blah: :blah: :blah:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Colombo, where is your grant ?

Did they tell you what they are waiting for ?


----------



## sinuma

passion75 said:


> Sinuma, when was your CO alloted? Was the first mail from your CO mentioned that your case has been refered to ext.agency? what about ur PCC and Med? did the CO ask for it? have you cleared them?


Hi passion75, 

Co : 24th June 2013
First mail fm Co : 24 june req Pcc since medical uploaded early
Second mail fm CO : req supporting docs on 2 July 
Third mail fm CO : req add docs on 24th July
On 29th July called and spoke with CO and was told that my case was referred to External review.


----------



## felix2020

sinuma said:


> Hi passion75,
> 
> Co : 24th June 2013
> First mail fm Co : 24 june req Pcc since medical uploaded early
> Second mail fm CO : req supporting docs on 2 July
> Third mail fm CO : req add docs on 24th July
> On 29th July called and spoke with CO and was told that my case was referred to External review.


What documents they asked for on 24th July ?


----------



## ram2013

passion75 said:


> Ram, I applied on 2-Aug-2013 and hadn't heard anything from CO yet. I got to know about CO allocation only by calling DIBP last week, said CO assigned on 5-Sep-2013. Is it same with you? So CO contacted you only after 2 months of getting assigned, i/e, CO-15thAug, received communication ~15th Oct? I've frontloaded PCC and med-cleared, no commn from CO yet is worrying. GoodLuck to you, its so long you are waiting, May you get the Grant once u upload ur PCC, Wishes to you and Amitso as well..


Yes same for me. I call DIBP to know the assigned date n CO name. Finally received email after 2 months from CO to go for PCC. 

Thanks n no worries. U will get direct grant as u have uploaded all the docs. May be u candiru with DIBP during ur next call to know ur medicals is received n cleared or referred. Once u know it is cleared u will get direct grant.

Btw which team is ur co?

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon


----------



## sinuma

felix2020 said:


> What documents they asked for on 24th July ?


Hi Felix,

On 24 july they asked to submit Spouse education cert even though not claiming points for spouse.
Earlier they requested for Father in law's birth date since I didn't declare on form 80. Luckily manage to give them the evidence.


----------



## felix2020

sinuma said:


> Hi Felix,
> 
> On 24 july they asked to submit Spouse education cert even though not claiming points for spouse.
> Earlier they requested for Father in law's birth date since I didn't declare on form 80. Luckily manage to give them the evidence.


Well, if I am not wrong, they may be verifying relationship between you and your spouse. 

Does it make any sense to you ?

--- spouse education certificate

---- father in law's birth date


----------



## sinuma

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *sinuma*,
> I am observing your status from goole spreadsheet for a long time.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0
> 
> You and *Gtaark *are on the top of the sheet and bleeding my heart for such a long wait.


Hi Mithu, 

Really touched that you remember we are waiting quite some time. Please pray for us n give me your golden grant prediction date please. 

I personally enjoyed all your post n really salute you for being here for us. Thanks Mithu.


----------



## sinuma

felix2020 said:


> Well, if I am not wrong, they may be verifying relationship between you and your spouse.
> 
> Does it make any sense to you ?
> 
> --- spouse education certificate
> 
> ---- father in law's birth date


We have submitted our marriage cert, children's birth cert to prove the relationship. I declared that my husband completed a course n she requested for the outcome of the paper.


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> Do you think there is different rule for invitation for 189 and 489 ? I have been reading some posts and found out that candidates with 65 points in 489 not getting invited, but 60 pointers in 189 getting invited for the same occupation.


Though 489 enjoys priority over 189 , 489 has less quota in each round of DIBP invitation. This is the only reason I think.


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Though 489 enjoys priority over 189 , 489 has less quota in each round of DIBP invitation. This is the only reason I think.


Yeah that's what I thought. 489 is treated separately and invitations are issued based on points and then based on date. But there is no specific guidelines from DIBP about this.


----------



## AM

Irritated with the fact that things are moving bit slow in team 08. Average time is 3 months and I can't wait for another 40 days after submitting all pending docs

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

sinuma said:


> We have submitted our marriage cert, children's birth cert to prove the relationship. I declared that my husband completed a course n she requested for the outcome of the paper.


They have doubts regarding the authenticity of the marriage. But don't worry. You will be granted your visa soon.


----------



## colomboSL190

mithu93ku said:


> Though 489 enjoys priority over 189 , 489 has less quota in each round of DIBP invitation. This is the only reason I think.


Hi mithu... 

Since u are well versed, i was wondering when i may be allocated a co. lodged application on 12.9.2013. Visa 190 nsw???


----------



## felix2020

colomboSL190 said:


> Hi mithu...
> 
> Since u are well versed, i was wondering when i may be allocated a co. lodged application on 12.9.2013. Visa 190 nsw???


You already have a CO. Call DIBP and confirm.


----------



## mithu93ku

colomboSL190 said:


> Hi mithu...
> 
> Since u are well versed, i was wondering when i may be allocated a co. lodged application on 12.9.2013. Visa 190 nsw???


I think you would get your CO within this week. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sinchan

Maria_Sal said:


> Hi Sinchan,
> I was approached by same request of CO on 15-0CT...team34 Brisbane...
> I just now submitted the detailed duty statement from current and previous job...
> 
> i actually contacted my previous company and gave them a draft and GM signed...u can do tht too if possible for you...


Hi Maria_Sal,

I actually did the same but they are not agreeing to provide the detailed duty statement. I have arranged it from my current employer though. lets see ..

Incidentally you and me have the same CO as well I guess

Sinchan


----------



## Chemfuture

Hello all,

I will unable to get employment evidence from my workplace, but i have uploaded Offer letters, Payslips, Bankstatements, Tax docs for the period of employment.

Should i still make a Statutory declaration?

Thanks!!


----------



## felix2020

Chemfuture said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I will unable to get employment evidence from my workplace, but i have uploaded Offer letters, Payslips, Bankstatements, Tax docs for the period of employment.
> 
> Should i still make a Statutory declaration?
> 
> Thanks!!


Well, you can wait until your CO asks for it. Statutory declaration is not mandatory.


----------



## mithu93ku

Chemfuture said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I will unable to get employment evidence from my workplace, but i have uploaded Offer letters, Payslips, Bankstatements, Tax docs for the period of employment.
> 
> Should i still make a Statutory declaration?
> 
> Thanks!!


These all are your employment evidence.
you have to submit your job descriptions.


----------



## salf

Firetoy said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> I want to share some comments I found out today. Just by chance I met a migrant agent here in Brisbane (friend of a friend), so I asked him if he knew any CO personally. He told me yes! So I decided to go further and asked him lots of things about their work, and here are my conclusions after the talk:
> - COs are usually stressed out. Their workload is really high. They have some people having a look at the applicant's documents first, just before the CO is assigned (This must be that team 21 Adelaide, I guess), and if they find something important missing, they contact you first.
> - COs have also a boss. That means that before giving a grant, they must be sure that they have documents sufficient to give the grant (as he told me, some CO want to give the grant, but sometimes they are afraid of their boss telling them HOW DID YOU GIVE THAT GRANT WITH ONLY THESE FEW DOCUMENTS!!), so they need to ask for more documents even if they think that the documents that you have uploaded are sufficient.
> - They try to give the grant within the time frame they say in the web. So maybe you can have a grant already, but they are holding it not to give it too soon nor too late.
> - They work with checklists for different nationalities. They have one for Indians, Pakistanies, Europeans...and they follow it! It would be good to have those lists! So, yes, they don't ask the same thing for everyone.
> - HIS ADVICE: Whenever you contact a CO, always be extremely friendly and polite. Always try to help them when you are uploading documents, such as explanatory notes that may help the CO to understand what you are uploading. And this is because they are human beings, with good and bad days, like everyone else. So be aware of this when you contact them


Thanks for this!!!


----------



## Apple4s

mithu93ku said:


> These all are your employment evidence.
> you have to submit your job descriptions.



Is job description mandatory ?? 

Coz i didn't get it from current employer and had to use Statutory Declaration for ACS ..so u mean to say that its a must ???

Thanks


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> Is job description mandatory ??
> 
> Coz i didn't get it from current employer and had to use Statutory Declaration for ACS ..so u mean to say that its a must ???
> 
> Thanks


1. You have to provide evidence that your job duties are related to your nominated occupation. 

2. You have to provide evidence that you were really employed.


----------



## Apple4s

felix2020 said:


> 1. You have to provide evidence that your job duties are related to your nominated occupation.
> 
> 2. You have to provide evidence that you were really employed.


I have provided Salary slips , Bank statement , PAYG documents (Tax) and some salary revision letters, onsite assignment letter ..my job description is only available in statutory declaration


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*any grants today*

guys pl update if any grants for today


----------



## zippy24

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> guys pl update if any grants for today


Did you talked to your agent and uploaded the documents?


----------



## AM

you need to give the same declaration to DIBP as u did for ACS. its must without which, they will consider that period as unskilled and reduce points for that


----------



## Sad Fishie

Firetoy said:


> Agree!


Firetoy good stuff with the average team turnaround timelines. I don't have acress to the database but I'm looking to check the average timelines for Pakistani 189 applicants. Do you think there's any chance that I can get a decision br the end of the year. Do you think my case might take over 120 days based on available statistics? 

Does anyone here know how long it takes for Pakistani 189 applicants to reach a decision?


----------



## WizzyWizz

ram2013 said:


> Yes same for me. I call DIBP to know the assigned date n CO name. Finally received email after 2 months from CO to go for PCC.
> 
> Thanks n no worries. U will get direct grant as u have uploaded all the docs. May be u candiru with DIBP during ur next call to know ur medicals is received n cleared or referred. Once u know it is cleared u will get direct grant.
> 
> Btw which team is ur co?
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon


How about you, from which team is your CO that took 2 mos before sending initial contact from date of allocation?


----------



## AM

as per their process, once a CO is allocated, he/she should contact you within 7 working days. 
and if needed on exceptional cases take more time


----------



## Firetoy

msohaibkhan said:


> Nice analysis Firetoy. These timelines are for which visa class, 189 or 190?


I didn't split them up. All together. Tonight I will do it per visa class


----------



## AM

@firetoy i am guessing Co's take 28 days to come back to cases where they ask for pending docs.
i uploaded them few days back and mailed. no response yet


----------



## emaniphani

Dear firetoy,

Hope you can help me. I submitted my medicals on the 21st of september but myevisa page still says the medicals are requested. It did not turn to received. How ever the bottom says no health exam required. Please help


----------



## WizzyWizz

AM said:


> as per their process, once a CO is allocated, he/she should contact you within 7 working days.
> and if needed on exceptional cases take more time


I think for the so-called "exceptional cases" should be contacted earlier because if they need additional documents or proofs to support claim the applicant should be contacted the sooner.


----------



## stevenmilton

mithu93ku said:


> Oh the wait seems endless
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nixcy

Hi 

What should I do?

I have applied the application to DIAC for visa 190 on 13th August. But till date the CO has not contacted.

I called up DIAC on 15th Oct and they said that the CO is already allocated and he is from Team2 based in Adelaide. Still he has not contacted.
I sent email to the CO on 17th Oct to generate the HAP ID so that I can get the medicals done but still no response so far.

My US PCC is still pending as it got delayed due to US govt shutdown.

What should be done at this stage from myside.


----------



## manubadboy

stevenmilton said:


> Oh the wait seems endless
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


Oh yea the wait is getting endless for me too.. I dont even know about the CO.. I called DIAC on the 17th and they told me no CO has been assigned and might be assigned within the next week and he will contact you.. I have no info of him now cz he hasnt contacted me as I frontloaded all the docs.. Don't wanna call DIBP again as I know for a fact that they keep the records..:Cry::Cry:


----------



## WizzyWizz

Nixcy said:


> Hi
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> I have applied the application to DIAC for visa 190 on 13th August. But till date the CO has not contacted.
> 
> I called up DIAC on 15th Oct and they said that the CO is already allocated and he is from Team2 based in Adelaide. Still he has not contacted.
> I sent email to the CO on 17th Oct to generate the HAP ID so that I can get the medicals done but still no response so far.
> 
> My US PCC is still pending as it got delayed due to US govt shutdown.
> 
> What should be done at this stage from myside.


wondering why you can't generate the HAP ID from eVisa?


----------



## Sazzad H

Dear expart brothers, i am a bangladeshi applicant applied my 190 visa on 8-10-13 through an agent. when possibly i can get my CO? Sud i take my PCC before my CO allocation? what is the timeline of 190 visa after CO get ur application? i am really sorry for asking this qus again coz i am not getting any satisfactory ans. Thanks in advance


----------



## Vijay24

Sazzad H said:


> Dear expart brothers, i am a bangladeshi applicant applied my 190 visa on 8-10-13 through an agent. when possibly i can get my CO? Sud i take my PCC before my CO allocation? what is the timeline of 190 visa after CO get ur application? i am really sorry for asking this qus again coz i am not getting any satisfactory ans. Thanks in advance


It depends on applications. After CO allocation you may hear from your CO in 2-3 weeks time. 

Yes, you can go ahead and get your PCC done!


----------



## Heemu

This waiting game is killing me now  haven't yet received any communication from CO...whats going on?


----------



## Sazzad H

Heemu said:


> This waiting game is killing me now  haven't yet received any communication from CO...whats going on?


Heemu Bhai, still no response from ur CO!!! i applied on 8th Aug so i think it will take min another 1.5 months to assign CO for my application


----------



## premchandjaladi

paraskumar0730 said:


> hahah thanks a ton bro..  :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:





sandhuaman said:


> congrats paraskumar0730





Heemu said:


> This waiting game is killing me now  haven't yet received any communication from CO...whats going on?


Please be patient u will get wht u want before u upload all ur docs and medicals


----------



## felix2020

Sazzad H said:


> Dear expart brothers, i am a bangladeshi applicant applied my 190 visa on 8-10-13 through an agent. when possibly i can get my CO? Sud i take my PCC before my CO allocation? what is the timeline of 190 visa after CO get ur application? i am really sorry for asking this qus again coz i am not getting any satisfactory ans. Thanks in advance


You can expect to get a CO in 40 days from the lodgement date. You may get it earlier or later than this based on luck. You are encouraged to get your PCC after 30 days from lodgement, because if you get it now, you will have less time to enter Australia after the visa is granted. 

After CO allocation it may take between 3/4 hours to 3/4 months to get your visa granted. It depends on your individual case, because all cases are unique.


----------



## felix2020

Nixcy said:


> Hi
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> I have applied the application to DIAC for visa 190 on 13th August. But till date the CO has not contacted.
> 
> I called up DIAC on 15th Oct and they said that the CO is already allocated and he is from Team2 based in Adelaide. Still he has not contacted.
> I sent email to the CO on 17th Oct to generate the HAP ID so that I can get the medicals done but still no response so far.
> 
> My US PCC is still pending as it got delayed due to US govt shutdown.
> 
> What should be done at this stage from myside.


You should be able to print your referral letter with your HAP ID from your e-visa status system and do your medical. There is no need to wait for them to send you the HAP ID.


----------



## felix2020

AM said:


> as per their process, once a CO is allocated, he/she should contact you within 7 working days.
> and if needed on exceptional cases take more time


In some cases, if all documents are front loaded, you can also get a direct grant without CO allocation.


----------



## Sazzad H

felix2020 said:


> You can expect to get a CO in 40 days from the lodgement date. You may get it earlier or later than this based on luck. You are encouraged to get your PCC after 30 days from lodgement, because if you get it now, you will have less time to enter Australia after the visa is granted.
> 
> After CO allocation it may take between 3/4 hours to 3/4 months to get your visa granted. It depends on your individual case, because all cases are unique.


Thanks a lot for ur response...i appreciate it a gr8 deal.


----------



## ashish3116

manubadboy said:


> Oh yea the wait is getting endless for me too.. I dont even know about the CO.. I called DIAC on the 17th and they told me no CO has been assigned and might be assigned within the next week and he will contact you.. I have no info of him now cz he hasnt contacted me as I frontloaded all the docs.. Don't wanna call DIBP again as I know for a fact that they keep the records..:Cry::Cry:



same here, I lodged my case on 25th August, my consultant keeps telling me wait wait and she doesn't even have a clue that CO has been assigned or not. She is not even letting me call DIAC. This wait period is killing....


----------



## WizzyWizz

ashish3116 said:


> same here, I lodged my case on 25th August, my consultant keeps telling me wait wait and she doesn't even have a clue that CO has been assigned or not. She is not even letting me call DIAC. This wait period is killing....


The problem is if you call DIBP and confirmed that you already have CO and the CO haven't sent you anything it is still as good as nothing. This is what happens lately. Call DIBP, they tell you CO has been allocated and yet no email from CO. 

now back to waiting game


----------



## felix2020

WizzyWizz said:


> The problem is if you call DIBP and confirmed that you already have CO and the CO haven't sent you anything it is still as good as nothing. This is what happens lately. Call DIBP, they tell you CO has been allocated and yet no email from CO.
> 
> now back to waiting game


I don't see any point of calling them.

The answers are standard:

1. CO is not allocated

2. CO is allocated and will be in touch with you.


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> I didn't split them up. All together. Tonight I will do it per visa class



You can add 1 more column for state nomination...


----------



## ashish3116

WizzyWizz said:


> The problem is if you call DIBP and confirmed that you already have CO and the CO haven't sent you anything it is still as good as nothing. This is what happens lately. Call DIBP, they tell you CO has been allocated and yet no email from CO.
> 
> now back to waiting game



True... it seems there is some procedural delay going on these days. 

Everyday the waiting is becoming difficult :fingerscrossed:


----------



## felix2020

emaniphani said:


> Dear firetoy,
> 
> Hope you can help me. I submitted my medicals on the 21st of september but myevisa page still says the medicals are requested. It did not turn to received. How ever the bottom says no health exam required. Please help


Your medical is received by DIBP.


----------



## G D SINGH

ali_sajjad86 said:


> HI,
> My Name is Ali and I am Civil Engineer from Pakistan working in Dubai at the moment. I have applied for Visa 189 this October. I am done with Medicals and even PCC.
> Just waiting for the allotment of CO. Any idea untill when its expected? As per the immigration site its 8weeks in case of Visa 189.
> But i heard sometimes its sooner than that as well? Is that true? Plus after CO how much time on average is these days for visa grant?


Hi,

CO allocation may take anywhere from 7 to 10 weeks time depending on the number of applications filed. As per last 2 to 3 months, for 189 it is taking 8 weeks time. Once the CO is assigned, the CO will study your case and if your case is simple with all the documents uploaded and no complications, then you may get a direct grant (CO won't ask for any further documents). In such a case, after CO allocation, the visa grant could be in less than a weeks time.

If documentations is not enough, CO may ask for some more documents. Then he may get back to the case in some days like 2 weeks. In such cases, visa grant may come in months time after CO allocation.

As you have applied in the month of October, you may expect your CO by 1st or 2nd week of December 2013. As Xmas is in December, if CO asks for any additional documents, then you may get your grant by mid of Jan 14. But if everything is clear and no further documents required, you may get your grant in December anytime...!:smile:

Regds
GD


----------



## vedadivya

Dear Firetoy,

Need your advice. I have been alloted to CO (Initial - LS) from Brisbane Team33. 
I have provided all the documents they have requested.
I have tried to contact CO but no response.
I am currently in Australia. I need to travel to India for my sisters wedding.
Can I travel now. Will my processing timelines be effected.
Also, let me know your prediction for my grant. Please.
I am desperately waiting for my grant.

Thanks,
Divya
-----------------------------------------------------------
Developer Programmer| IELTS - 7 | ACS - 3 May 2013 - 2 Aug 2013 | EOI - 2 Aug - 5Aug (65 points)
189 - 6 Aug 2013| CO Contacted - 1 Oct 2013| Docs Uploaded - 8 Oct 2013| Grant -


----------



## felix2020

vedadivya said:


> Dear Firetoy,
> 
> Need your advice. I have been alloted to CO (Initial - LS) from Brisbane Team33.
> I have provided all the documents they have requested.
> I have tried to contact CO but no response.
> I am currently in Australia. I need to travel to India for my sisters wedding.
> Can I travel now. Will my processing timelines be effected.
> Also, let me know your prediction for my grant. Please.
> I am desperately waiting for my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> Divya
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Developer Programmer| IELTS - 7 | ACS - 3 May 2013 - 2 Aug 2013 | EOI - 2 Aug - 5Aug (65 points)
> 189 - 6 Aug 2013| CO Contacted - 1 Oct 2013| Docs Uploaded - 8 Oct 2013| Grant -



What type of visa are you in ?


----------



## vedadivya

I am on 457 Dependant Visa. I have travel permission for this visa. Also, will my PR processing timelines be effected if I travel.


----------



## felix2020

vedadivya said:


> I am on 457 Dependant Visa. I have travel permission for this visa. Also, will my PR processing timelines be effected if I travel.


If you have travel permission, you can travel without any problems.

PR processing doesn't have anything to do where you are. But if you are travelling for more than 14 days, you are required to fill form 929:

General Skilled Migration


This is not a legal advice.


----------



## Heemu

Sazzad H said:


> Heemu Bhai, still no response from ur CO!!! i applied on 8th Aug so i think it will take min another 1.5 months to assign CO for my application


Sazzad Bhai, Its been almost 2 months after my lodgement but still now no communication has been received...There has no way to know the status of my application...CO has been allocated to some people in my timeline (or near) and some are still waiting...Lets see whats going on...I'm not gonna call DIBP as its not worthy.



felix2020 said:


> I don't see any point of calling them.
> 
> The answers are standard:
> 
> 1. CO is not allocated
> 
> 2. CO is allocated and will be in touch with you.


Absolutely right...They talk within their format...So there has no point of calling them...


----------



## felix2020

Heemu said:


> Sazzad Bhai, Its been almost 2 months after my lodgement but still now no communication has been received...There has no way to know the status of my application...CO has been allocated to some people in my timeline (or near) and some are still waiting...Lets see whats going on...I'm not gonna call DIBP as its not worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely right...They talk within their format...So there has no point of calling them...


We can't do anything from our side except waiting. The coin is on their side.


----------



## Heemu

felix2020 said:


> We can't do anything from our side except waiting. The coin is on their side.


So true....The ball is now in their court...We only can :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dippradhan

I applied for visa 189 on 17th Aug. It is more than 8 weeks now and I have not received any email about CO. Should I be worried ?


----------



## felix2020

dippradhan said:


> I applied for visa 189 on 17th Aug. It is more than 8 weeks now and I have not received any email about CO. Should I be worried ?


It is normal. Average CO allocation time is between 8-10 weeks from lodgement. CO will only contact you if he needs anything from you. Otherwise you will get a direct grant.


----------



## Ganda

dippradhan said:


> I applied for visa 189 on 17th Aug. It is more than 8 weeks now and I have not received any email about CO. Should I be worried ?


I believe ur case has been allocated to a case officer already.. Would u like to call DIBP to check for status? +61 1300 364 613 , i found out just yesterday that my case was allocated to T34 and my CO is Belinda last 21/10/13.

but until now, still havent receive any email from CO. Waiting mode also..


----------



## Dinz

dippradhan said:


> I applied for visa 189 on 17th Aug. It is more than 8 weeks now and I have not received any email about CO. Should I be worried ?


I lodged mine on 26/08 and I called DIAC again today and they said CO assigned on 21/10. So waiting with my fingers crossed! No contact directly from CO. :fingerscrossed:

Have you submitted your PCC's and Medicals as well? I guess we just have to wait to see what happens. If you really want ,you can call them but be prepared to be on hold for about 10-15 minutes plus overseas call charges if your calling from outside Aus!


----------



## amitso

Hi All,

Today I called DIBP, nothing fruitful, same old reply, "we have received the documents and in process, CO will contact you if anything needed"



Waiting from 3 and half months now, docs submitted on 27th Sept.


----------



## dippradhan

Thanks for your input. I am yet to submit my medical and PCC. Also I have reissued my passport. I guess I need to submit addiyion documents..
If I call tgem...generally what do they ask to verify?


----------



## Ganda

Dinz said:


> I lodged mine on 26/08 and I called DIAC again today and they said CO assigned on 21/10. So waiting with my fingers crossed! No contact directly from CO. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Have you submitted your PCC's and Medicals as well? I guess we just have to wait to see what happens. If you really want ,you can call them but be prepared to be on hold for about 10-15 minutes plus overseas call charges if your calling from outside Aus!


May i know ur CO team? and initials?


----------



## kmann

felix2020 said:


> We can't do anything from our side except waiting. The coin is on their side.


Whats up with your "Likes Received" man :spy::spy::spy: I assume Mithu is the reason behind dis  You are gonna soon have 500 likes :cheer2:


----------



## felix2020

kmann said:


> Whats up with your "Likes Received" man :spy::spy::spy: I assume Mithu is the reason behind dis  You are gonna soon have 500 likes :cheer2:


Yeah .. you are right. can you help Mithu and me to achieve my goals ?


----------



## gtaark

TODAY I have completed 5 months after visa lodgement.. May 23 to Oct 23.. :ballchain:

Patiently awaiting my GRANT. :fingerscrossed: layball:


----------



## kmann

mithu93ku said:


> These all are your employment evidence.
> you have to submit your job descriptions.


Hey Mithu,

thanks for all your likes bro . But I really dint need them. It is felix who is after likes :rofl::rofl::rofl: We should together get him maximum likes and break the expat forum maximum likes received record :amen:


----------



## Varun1

CO asked for form 80 but did not mentioned form 1221 in the requested documents..

Will he/she ask me for form 1221 later or it is not required ?

Should I send it along with form 80 and PCC?

Seniors help.


----------



## felix2020

kmann said:


> Hey Mithu,
> 
> thanks for all your likes bro . But I really dint need them. It is felix who is after likes :rofl::rofl::rofl: We should together get him maximum likes and break the expat forum maximum likes received record :amen:


How much is the maximum likes. I think Mithu has the maximum likes so far.


----------



## mithu93ku

gtaark said:


> TODAY I have completed 5 months after visa lodgement.. May 23 to Oct 23.. :ballchain:
> 
> Patiently awaiting my GRANT. :fingerscrossed: layball:


*gtaark* my friend , we can feel you. Patience is the key!
We are with you.


----------



## gtaark

Thanks Mithu for your support 



mithu93ku said:


> *gtaark* my friend , we can feel you. Patience is the key!
> We are with you.


----------



## kmann

mithu93ku said:


> *gtaark* my friend , we can feel you. Patience is the key!
> We are with you.


Mithu the great stress, tension reliever and motivator of all times :amen:
Hats off :spy:


----------



## felix2020

Varun1 said:


> CO asked for form 80 but did not mentioned form 1221 in the requested documents..
> 
> Will he/she ask me for form 1221 later or it is not required ?
> 
> Should I send it along with form 80 and PCC?
> 
> Seniors help.


Form 80 has more detailed information than form 1221. SO he may not need form 1221. However, You can fill it and keep it ready in case he needs it. There is no harm in uploading it too.


----------



## mithu93ku

kmann said:


> Hey Mithu,
> 
> thanks for all your likes bro . But I really dint need them. It is felix who is after likes :rofl::rofl::rofl: We should together get him maximum likes and break the expat forum maximum likes received record :amen:


Karan, I also dont need 'like's as of you. But we can improve rep power by pushing "thanks " button. I also suggest our forum mates to Push *" Thanks"* button for each others.


----------



## Varun1

felix2020 said:


> Form 80 has more detailed information than form 1221. SO he may not need form 1221. However, You can fill it and keep it ready in case he needs it. There is no harm in uploading it too.


Thanks for the prompt reply

Form 1221 has come up as REQUIRED in my visa application portal on 21/10/2013 but not mentioned in email.

Means he/she will ask me about that later?


----------



## stevenmilton

manubadboy said:


> Oh yea the wait is getting endless for me too.. I dont even know about the CO.. I called DIAC on the 17th and they told me no CO has been assigned and might be assigned within the next week and he will contact you.. I have no info of him now cz he hasnt contacted me as I frontloaded all the docs.. Don't wanna call DIBP again as I know for a fact that they keep the records..:Cry::Cry:


((


----------



## solarik

Ganda said:


> I believe ur case has been allocated to a case officer already.. Would u like to call DIBP to check for status? +61 1300 364 613 , i found out just yesterday that my case was allocated to T34 and my CO is Belinda last 21/10/13.
> 
> but until now, still havent receive any email from CO. Waiting mode also..


hi Ganda,
She is my CO too. Waiting for her reply since 1.10, that day I sent her additional docs


----------



## emaniphani

Hey guys anyone with CO named Lyndal Wimalasekara


----------



## felix2020

Varun1 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply
> 
> Form 1221 has come up as REQUIRED in my visa application portal on 21/10/2013 but not mentioned in email.
> 
> Means he/she will ask me about that later?


In that case, you need to upload form 1221 too. 

Send everything through the email and also attach it on your e-visa page.


----------



## WizzyWizz

felix2020 said:


> I don't see any point of calling them.
> 
> The answers are standard:
> 
> 1. CO is not allocated
> 
> 2. CO is allocated and will be in touch with you.



i agree. well hopefully CO will be in touch with everyone waiting specially those who are beyond the timeline.


----------



## Ganda

solarik said:


> hi Ganda,
> She is my CO too. Waiting for her reply since 1.10, that day I sent her additional docs


when did u upload the requested docs? I think she responded very slow.  I noticed ur timeline is bit delayed already. Imagine she suppose to have initial contact with u on Sept 1st week but she only contact u 1/10. 

Please update me ur progress.. 

I think u write her again an email to just check whether she receive the documents or not.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vedadivya

Anyone with CO Lauren Spurrell from Brisbane Team 33. May I know her response timelines.


----------



## vedadivya

Thank you so much




felix2020 said:


> If you have travel permission, you can travel without any problems.
> 
> PR processing doesn't have anything to do where you are. But if you are travelling for more than 14 days, you are required to fill form 929:
> 
> General Skilled Migration
> 
> 
> This is not a legal advice.


----------



## mohsinhere

Hi All,

Is it ok to ask doubts to the Case Officer?
It is regarding the Saudi Police Clearance. CO mentioned that no need to product PCC from Saudi since they no longer provide it.
So instead he asked me to submit Final Exit document and statutory declaration.

I dont know what is a statutory declaration. And my Final Exit document is in arabic which needs to be translated. Will they accept translations from private firms?

Also the biggest problem is my wife doesnt have a final exit document from Saudi Arabia. She came on leave and didnt return back.


----------



## PDHUNT

Varun1 said:


> Guys I have been allocated CO from TEAM 8 ADELAIDE.
> 
> Any reviews about this team?
> 
> And CO asked me number of documents
> 
> Skills assessment : I already provided.
> 
> Sponsor's declaration : Already provided.
> 
> Birth certificates for me and sponsor : I provided family register , school certificates to prove relation with my brother.
> 
> Why all these docs are being asked when I have already uploaded them earlier?


HI Varun,

I had the same team and what all I can say is, they are pretty quick on grant. I submitted my docs on Tuesday Night and on Friday Morning I got the grant.:cool2:

May I know the CO initials? 
Good luck with your grant :thumb:


----------



## happy75

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it ok to ask doubts to the Case Officer?
> It is regarding the Saudi Police Clearance. CO mentioned that no need to product PCC from Saudi since they no longer provide it.
> So instead he asked me to submit Final Exit document and statutory declaration.
> 
> I dont know what is a statutory declaration. And my Final Exit document is in arabic which needs to be translated. Will they accept translations from private firms?
> 
> Also the biggest problem is my wife doesnt have a final exit document from Saudi Arabia. She came on leave and didnt return back.


For Saudi arabia u need final exit document and ur employment termination letter. I submitted these two and all was good. U can find statutory declaration on diac site. It is a kind of form which u need to fill in and submit. U need to translate in english from notary public people. For yr wifes problem, better to talk to diac and submit the last exit in the passport page. Rest will be ok. Dont worry they easily understand things


----------



## kmann

mithu93ku said:


> Karan, I also dont need 'like's as of you. But we can improve rep power by pushing "thanks " button. I also suggest our forum mates to Push *" Thanks"* button for each others.


Great idea....instead of Like.....pressing Thanks button is good option


----------



## kmann

NO GRANTS TODAY :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:


----------



## kmann

NO GRANTS TODAY :tsk::tsk::tsk::tsk:


----------



## mithu93ku

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it ok to ask doubts to the Case Officer?
> It is regarding the Saudi Police Clearance. CO mentioned that no need to product PCC from Saudi since they no longer provide it.
> So instead he asked me to submit Final Exit document and statutory declaration.
> 
> I dont know what is a statutory declaration. And my Final Exit document is in arabic which needs to be translated. Will they accept translations from private firms?
> 
> Also the biggest problem is my wife doesnt have a final exit document from Saudi Arabia. She came on leave and didnt return back.


Dear *mohsinhere*,
Strictly follow CO's instruction about your Visa application. 
Read this thread and make your statutory declaration for you and your wife. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9217-statutory-declaration-format-merged.html


----------



## thanich

Ganda said:


> when did u upload the requested docs? I think she responded very slow.  I noticed ur timeline is bit delayed already. Imagine she suppose to have initial contact with u on Sept 1st week but she only contact u 1/10.
> 
> Please update me ur progress..
> 
> I think u write her again an email to just check whether she receive the documents or not.. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Guys..,

Do not write continuous email to CO. They may get irritated sometimes. Check firetoy message regarding CO.


----------



## mohsinhere

happy75 said:


> For Saudi arabia u need final exit document and ur employment termination letter. I submitted these two and all was good. U can find statutory declaration on diac site. It is a kind of form which u need to fill in and submit. U need to translate in english from notary public people. For yr wifes problem, better to talk to diac and submit the last exit in the passport page. Rest will be ok. Dont worry they easily understand things


Thanks for the reply.

I'll talk to CO regarding my wife's exit document.

I couldn't find any notaries by googling who translates arabic to english here in Singapore. may be i'll ask him about this too.

I saw the statutory declaration form from diac website.But shouldn't that be filled in front of somebody. Because the form asks for Name and Signature of person before whom the declaration is made.


----------



## happy75

mohsinhere said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I'll talk to CO regarding my wife's exit document.
> 
> I couldn't find any notaries by googling who translates arabic to english here in Singapore. may be i'll ask him about this too.
> 
> I saw the statutory declaration form from diac website.But shouldn't that be filled in front of somebody. Because the form asks for Name and Signature of person before whom the declaration is made.


May be NAATI could help u in translation. U can find translator on Naati webite and ask if they can accept scanned copies.
The person could be anyone who knows you for Stat dec even ur relative, co worker anyone.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Divya!
Well, I guess you have right now a bridging visa, right? This one probably doesn't allow you to travel. Check it!
If it doesn't and you have tried to contact your CO for this and you didn't get a reply, call DIBP and explain your case your case, because you will need a different bridging visa to travel. You should not leave the country without the proper visa.
Regarding your grant, I wish I could know. You lodged your application about 80 days ago, so, it shouldn't take too much longer. Did you upload all the requested documents?




vedadivya said:


> Dear Firetoy,
> 
> Need your advice. I have been alloted to CO (Initial - LS) from Brisbane Team33.
> I have provided all the documents they have requested.
> I have tried to contact CO but no response.
> I am currently in Australia. I need to travel to India for my sisters wedding.
> Can I travel now. Will my processing timelines be effected.
> Also, let me know your prediction for my grant. Please.
> I am desperately waiting for my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> Divya
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Developer Programmer| IELTS - 7 | ACS - 3 May 2013 - 2 Aug 2013 | EOI - 2 Aug - 5Aug (65 points)
> 189 - 6 Aug 2013| CO Contacted - 1 Oct 2013| Docs Uploaded - 8 Oct 2013| Grant -


----------



## Firetoy

Don't pay too much attention to the emedical link from evisa. If it says that at the bottom, you are fine. Do not worry!



emaniphani said:


> Dear firetoy,
> 
> Hope you can help me. I submitted my medicals on the 21st of september but myevisa page still says the medicals are requested. It did not turn to received. How ever the bottom says no health exam required. Please help


----------



## mohsinhere

happy75 said:


> May be NAATI could help u in translation. U can find translator on Naati webite and ask if they can accept scanned copies.
> The person could be anyone who knows you for Stat dec even ur relative, co worker anyone.


I see...Thank you so much...


----------



## solarik

Ganda said:


> when did u upload the requested docs? I think she responded very slow.  I noticed ur timeline is bit delayed already. Imagine she suppose to have initial contact with u on Sept 1st week but she only contact u 1/10.
> 
> Please update me ur progress..
> 
> I think u write her again an email to just check whether she receive the documents or not.. :fingerscrossed:


I uploaded requested docs 1.10. and 3.10 and 8.10. So I wrote 3 mails but she never reply. Now I'm just waiting. Hope she will return to me after 28 days, means next week. If no than don't know what to do


----------



## Ganda

solarik said:


> I uploaded requested docs 1.10. and 3.10 and 8.10. So I wrote 3 mails but she never reply. Now I'm just waiting. Hope she will return to me after 28 days, means next week. If no than don't know what to do


Is BH and Belinda the same person? I don't know his family name the operator just told me its Belinda. 

Anyway, can you share with me what are the other documents she requested? I also check with the other forum this BH is really a very slow CO.


----------



## Firetoy

Oh, I saw this post later. 
Anyway, although your visa lets you travel, check the email you got when you submitted for the 189 visa subclass. My bridging visa says:

*Travel overseas*
This bridging visa only allows you to remain in Australia. When you leave Australia, your bridging visa will *cease*, even if you hold another type of visa that does allow you to leave and return to Australia.
So be aware of this. Check yours



vedadivya said:


> I am on 457 Dependant Visa. I have travel permission for this visa. Also, will my PR processing timelines be effected if I travel.


----------



## ruchkal

I did my medical today. :fingerscrossed:.. Does it get cleared automatically?

My CO's intials are S.H. (Adelaide team 04)

Anyone with same CO?

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## Deep13

Am maybe he may reply sooner to u.


----------



## AM

thanks deep. not much hope though


----------



## Birender

Guys, 

Anyone got CO NV Team 33.. My friend submitted docs on last friday. 

I have heard she is really fast. How much more i should wait?

Is there is anyway i can know, what exactly is happening with the application?


----------



## Birender

Guys, 

Anyone got CO neha vishwa Team 33.. My friend submitted docs on last friday. 

I have heard she is really fast. How much more i should wait?

Is there is anyway i can know, what exactly is happening with the application?


----------



## Vijay24

Hi

I will be getting my DL in 10-12 days of time. But the name is different (without surname in DL) and Passport contains my Surname.

DL name - Without surname
Passport name - With surname

I asked the RTO officer to enter my name during the DL data entry he declined saying that he can enter details as per SSLC marks card.

Now, how does it affect in getting DL in Australia? Cos of the name changes.

Please let me know!


----------



## green_apple

Hi all,

Update you guys that I've got CO today, he asked for Medical checks and COC.

I'm on 190 and it is exactly 5 weeks since I lodged.


----------



## schong

green_apple said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Update you guys that I've got CO today, he asked for Medical checks and COC.
> 
> I'm on 190 and it is exactly 5 weeks since I lodged.


Hi green_apple,

Were you asked to fill in Form 80?


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Fishie!
Unfortunately,there are not many applicants from Pakistan under 189 visa subclass in the spreadsheet (just 5 counting you in), and none of them with a grant yet, so it is impossible to determine. I encourage you to check the thread Immigration time for Pakistani's instead.



Sad Fishie said:


> Firetoy good stuff with the average team turnaround timelines. I don't have acress to the database but I'm looking to check the average timelines for Pakistani 189 applicants. Do you think there's any chance that I can get a decision br the end of the year. Do you think my case might take over 120 days based on available statistics?
> 
> Does anyone here know how long it takes for Pakistani 189 applicants to reach a decision?


----------



## Firetoy

Congrats apple!
CO initials and team, please?



green_apple said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Update you guys that I've got CO today, he asked for Medical checks and COC.
> 
> I'm on 190 and it is exactly 5 weeks since I lodged.


----------



## felix2020

green_apple said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Update you guys that I've got CO today, he asked for Medical checks and COC.
> 
> I'm on 190 and it is exactly 5 weeks since I lodged.


Do you think I can expect a CO next week ?


----------



## WizzyWizz

green_apple said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Update you guys that I've got CO today, he asked for Medical checks and COC.
> 
> I'm on 190 and it is exactly 5 weeks since I lodged.


soo happy for you mate. which team is your CO? ^_^


----------



## green_apple

Firetoy said:


> Congrats apple!
> CO initials and team, please?


Thanks Firetoy!

CO is AR, from Adelaide Team 7.


----------



## green_apple

felix2020 said:


> Do you think I can expect a CO next week ?


Yes, you will got CO on next Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## WizzyWizz

felix2020 said:


> Do you think I can expect a CO next week ?


I think so too! I can feel that you will have a CO from Adelaide team. ^_^ so, far all September 190 batch in Adelaide team.


----------



## expatdude

*NSW SS intimation to them on arrival ?*

Hello every one,

I hope many of us have similar question in their mind which i have regarding the NSW SS. I am in searching of its answer.

How do we inform the NSW when reaching there. Do we need to inform NSW immediately after arriving in there or we can inform them later on any time. Moreover do we need to inform NSW guys about the grant which we have received and plan of move to there ???

Further if some one is coming for visa activation only does he/she need to inform NSW as well ?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I need some help here , I will really appreciate if somebody can help me or redirect me to an appropriate thread . 

As mentioned in my signature I submitted my application for ACS assessment on 13 Oct 2013 and expecting results in mid of January . But before that I want to clear my mind that whether I will be submitting my EOI for 189 or 190 .

I am expecting points as mentioned below -

263111
Age : 30 (Actual)
IELTS : 10 (Actual)
Education : 15 (Expecting , I have done BCA along with MCSE)

That makes total of 55 Points . So if I decide to go for SS I will get 5 points more and that will make it 60 points in total without claiming any points for work experience . 

Regarding my work experience , I have experience of around 7.5 years . So if ACS deducts 2 years out of it I will be left with 5.5 years and can claim 10 points . In worst case scenario if ACS deducts 4 years then I will be left with 3.5 years of exp but can still claim 5 points . 
So for 189 My scenario will be 

55 Points + 10 Points (Work Exp) = 65 points (If only 2 year deduction will be done) or
55 + 5 Points (Work Exp) = 60 Points (If 4 years deduction will be done)

I have been very careless about my work related documents and don't have much of them so my concern is whether I will be able to satisfy CO when documents will be asked related to work exp .

But in case of 190 I will be having 60 points without claiming any points for work exp! 

So which is the better option for me to go for 189 or 190 ? 

Please help me with this dilemma as I can not go and hire a immigration consultant as I can not simply afford one right now


----------



## felix2020

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I need some help here , I will really appreciate if somebody can help me or redirect me to an appropriate thread .
> 
> As mentioned in my signature I submitted my application for ACS assessment on 13 Oct 2013 and expecting results in mid of January . But before that I want to clear my mind that whether I will be submitting my EOI for 189 or 190 .
> 
> I am expecting points as mentioned below -
> 
> 263111
> Age : 30 (Actual)
> IELTS : 10 (Actual)
> Education : 15 (Expecting , I have done BCA along with MCSE)
> 
> That makes total of 55 Points . So if I decide to go for SS I will get 5 points more and that will make it 60 points in total without claiming any points for work experience .
> 
> Regarding my work experience , I have experience of around 7.5 years . So if ACS deducts 2 years out of it I will be left with 5.5 years and can claim 10 points . In worst case scenario if ACS deducts 4 years then I will be left with 3.5 years of exp but can still claim 5 points .
> So for 189 My scenario will be
> 
> 55 Points + 10 Points (Work Exp) = 65 points (If only 2 year deduction will be done) or
> 55 + 5 Points (Work Exp) = 60 Points (If 4 years deduction will be done)
> 
> I have been very careless about my work related documents and don't have much of them so my concern is whether I will be able to satisfy CO when documents will be asked related to work exp .
> 
> But in case of 190 I will be having 60 points without claiming any points for work exp!
> 
> So which is the better option for me to go for 189 or 190 ?
> 
> Please help me with this dilemma as I can not go and hire a immigration consultant as I can not simply afford one right now


Go for 190. It will make your life simpler. There are two reasons:

1. 190 has faster processing time than 189.

2. Grant will be far quicker because CO doesn't need to waste any time to verify employments.

But still, you may have to provide some work experience documents to get state sponsorship. Some states require it.


----------



## solarik

Ganda said:


> Is BH and Belinda the same person? I don't know his family name the operator just told me its Belinda.
> 
> Anyway, can you share with me what are the other documents she requested? I also check with the other forum this BH is really a very slow CO.


I think it is the same person. In mail subject she wrote Belinda only. Family name I can see in her signature.
She asked evidence of employment, evidence of relationship, birth sertificate for my partner and passport size photo for both of us. All this documents except photo I've uploaded before. I just sent them again. Don't know if these docs ok for her or I should send more evidence. It is terrible without response.


----------



## Birender

please someone answer my query


----------



## abby0910

green_apple said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Update you guys that I've got CO today, he asked for Medical checks and COC.
> 
> I'm on 190 and it is exactly 5 weeks since I lodged.


Hi Green_apple,
That's great news!!!I have lodged visa on 19th, one day after you, so now I can 
hope that I might get CO assigned by end of week:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Birender!
Two users had the same Team and same CO initials, bhanu.it2002 and ashish0401. Both of them got grant after 3 days of CO allocation!

Not exactly, one after 3 days and the other one after 8 days, there is a wrong data in the spreadsheet. I'm going to fiz it now. Anyway, quite fast, don;t you think?




Birender said:


> please someone answer my query


----------



## prseeker

felix2020 said:


> Go for 190. It will make your life simpler. There are two reasons:
> 
> 1. 190 has faster processing time than 189.
> 
> 2. Grant will be far quicker because CO doesn't need to waste any time to verify employments.
> 
> But still, you may have to provide some work experience documents to get state sponsorship. Some states require it.


Thank You for your response  I have some more questions based on your help 

Do you have any idea from which state we get sponsorship for 263111 and do we get a sure shot invite with only 60 point?

Do we need to show funds for SS if yes then how much ?

When I applied for ACS , I mentioned whole 7.5 years of experience so if I go for SS wont they ask for work related documents because ACS will decide on results keeping my work exp in mind ?
For example if they find that 5.5 years of exp is related to the field I am applying for , so will I be asked to provide docs for those 5.5 years?

On work front I have ALL the documents from my current organization where I am working from last 1 year . For previous organization I worked for 6.5 years and have -
Form 16 for 4 years 
Salary Slips for around 36 months , but they are not in any order 
Resignation letter , Full & Final Settlement Letter , Experience Letter 
I worked in USA on client side for 3 years so I have W2 forms (Tax Statement ) for those 3 years 
These are the only documents I have with me I don't even have the offer letter or any appraisal letter from that organization . 

I was reading somewhere that your Visa gets rejected if you fail to provide the documents asked by CO . And the fees of 3600$ is also gone . I cannot afford to be in that condition because I will be taking personal loan for the fees .

Please help


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Hi Birender!
> Two users had the same Team and same CO initials, bhanu.it2002 and ashish0401. Both of them got grant after 3 days of CO allocation!


its been 6th day for my friend. 

i know its pretty soon to be worried about, but still.

What can be done to check, what exactly is happening to her application?


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Hi Birender!
> Two users had the same Team and same CO initials, bhanu.it2002 and ashish0401. Both of them got grant after 3 days of CO allocation!
> 
> Not exactly, one after 3 days and the other one after 8 days, there is a wrong data in the spreadsheet. I'm going to fiz it now. Anyway, quite fast, don;t you think?


i agree its fast. But may be due to 60 points, we both are worried.


----------



## premchandjaladi

Vijay24 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be getting my DL in 10-12 days of time. But the name is different (without surname in DL) and Passport contains my Surname.
> 
> DL name - Without surname
> Passport name - With surname
> 
> I asked the RTO officer to enter my name during the DL data entry he declined saying that he can enter details as per SSLC marks card.
> 
> Now, how does it affect in getting DL in Australia? Cos of the name changes.
> 
> Please let me know!


It's going to effect a lot so u better get a verification letter from RTA and need to approach Vfs Australia to get it verified from Indian embassy.

If in India approach passport seva Kendra for verification letter.


----------



## Dinz

My husband called our agent today and she said that the CO mailed her asking for more info. She had said she has 28 days to send it!!!! 

we have given her all out filled out forms, letters, evidence of our relationship etc so she basically has everything at her fingertips! What should I do???? Dont want to annoy her by trying to push this but how do i get her to email everything tonight???!!!!!


----------



## Vijay24

premchandjaladi said:


> It's going to effect a lot so u better get a verification letter from RTA and need to approach Vfs Australia to get it verified from Indian embassy.
> 
> If in India approach passport seva Kendra for verification letter.


What should be the verification letter from Passport Seva Kendra mention about?

Please explain in detail.


----------



## praveenfire

Dinz said:


> My husband called our agent today and she said that the CO mailed her asking for more info. She had said she has 28 days to send it!!!!
> 
> we have given her all out filled out forms, letters, evidence of our relationship etc so she basically has everything at her fingertips! What should I do???? Dont want to annoy her by trying to push this but how do i get her to email everything tonight???!!!!!



Ask your agent to forward the email received from the CO to you so that you will get a exact picture of what additional documents are requested by CO.

Collect all those documents and resend/upload it again.

The email has attachments that will guide you how to submit these doc.


----------



## amitso

expatdude said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> I hope many of us have similar question in their mind which i have regarding the NSW SS. I am in searching of its answer.
> 
> How do we inform the NSW when reaching there. Do we need to inform NSW immediately after arriving in there or we can inform them later on any time. Moreover do we need to inform NSW guys about the grant which we have received and plan of move to there ???
> 
> Further if some one is coming for visa activation only does he/she need to inform NSW as well ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi ExpatDude,

As per the below link you have to send an email to [email protected] after arrival. 

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Check :

NOTIFICATION OF ARRIVAL IN NSW


----------



## tt12345

vedadivya said:


> Dear Firetoy,
> 
> Need your advice. I have been alloted to CO (Initial - LS) from Brisbane Team33.
> I have provided all the documents they have requested.
> I have tried to contact CO but no response.
> I am currently in Australia. I need to travel to India for my sisters wedding.
> Can I travel now. Will my processing timelines be effected.
> Also, let me know your prediction for my grant. Please.
> I am desperately waiting for my grant.
> 
> Thanks,
> Divya
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Developer Programmer| IELTS - 7 | ACS - 3 May 2013 - 2 Aug 2013 | EOI - 2 Aug - 5Aug (65 points)
> 189 - 6 Aug 2013| CO Contacted - 1 Oct 2013| Docs Uploaded - 8 Oct 2013| Grant -



Divya,

Can you help me to know if exiting and entering australia is needed to activate the PR upon grant??..I am also a 457 dependant. Once the PR is granted how does it override 457?..does getting the PCC from Indian consulate consume time or will it work in 5 days ?. Please reply.

thanks


----------



## terminator1

submitted all docs required yesterday. now waiting for the golden mail.
firetoy, colombo & other people over here.... need your well-wishes 
wishing everyone all the best!


----------



## Ganda

terminator1 said:


> submitted all docs required yesterday. now waiting for the golden mail.
> firetoy, colombo & other people over here.... need your well-wishes
> wishing everyone all the best!


Ur also under T34 right? May i know ur CO initials? thanks


----------



## thanich

terminator1 said:


> submitted all docs required yesterday. now waiting for the golden mail.
> firetoy, colombo & other people over here.... need your well-wishes
> wishing everyone all the best!


wish you all the best for your grant


----------



## Dinz

praveenfire said:


> Ask your agent to forward the email received from the CO to you so that you will get a exact picture of what additional documents are requested by CO.
> 
> Collect all those documents and resend/upload it again.
> 
> The email has attachments that will guide you how to submit these doc.



Thanks praveenfire. I will do that.


----------



## Varun1

PDHUNT said:


> HI Varun,
> 
> I had the same team and what all I can say is, they are pretty quick on grant. I submitted my docs on Tuesday Night and on Friday Morning I got the grant.:cool2:
> 
> May I know the CO initials?
> Good luck with your grant :thumb:


Thanks for replying,

CO initials are VI..

what was yours?

And what documents CO asked you before grant...?


----------



## premchandjaladi

Vijay24 said:


> What should be the verification letter from Passport Seva Kendra mention about?
> 
> Please explain in detail.


PSK CAN understand if u Ask them about DL verification letter. If they don't then you can go to Vfs in Perth and get ur DL verification letter.


----------



## premchandjaladi

Vijay24 said:


> What should be the verification letter from Passport Seva Kendra mention about?
> 
> Please explain in detail.


Verification letter explains in detail matching your passport and DL saying this DL BElongs to you.


----------



## fsb

*Grant email*

Hi All

With immense pleasure I want to inform all that I got the very much awaited golden email today from Team 2 Adelaide. Time line as follows:

Applied EOI 2/9/2013
All docs uploaded upfront
Onshore applicant
case officer assigned 17/10/2013
grant received 23/10/2013 

FYI I did not upload form 80 but had everything else uploaded. Needless to say the moment was joyous and I know the wait feels like hell and praying for everyone to get their grant soon amen.


----------



## expatdude

Thanks for the reply, has anyone notified them please tell us what will be the next step after notifying them more over i think one who is just activating the visa do not need to notify them ???

Do we also need to inform them about our grant ???



amitso said:


> Hi ExpatDude,
> 
> As per the below link you have to send an email to [email protected] after arrival.
> 
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> Check :
> 
> NOTIFICATION OF ARRIVAL IN NSW


----------



## gbhatia7

Hi Experts,
I have applied for 190 VISA and have a query. In my Employment references I have my Full Name however in all the other documents like Passport, DL, Secondary certificate have only my first name. I have already submitted a statutory declaration for this as did for ACS. Please suggest if this will create a problem? What other document can i provide?


----------



## sahil772

premchandjaladi said:


> Verification letter explains in detail matching your passport and DL saying this DL BElongs to you.


Hi Prem,

My wife has DL from Delhi Govt which was issued to her before marriage, so it does not have my surname. We applied for new passport with my surname added to her existing name. 

Name as per passport = Old Name + My surname
Name as per DL = Old name 

So we have not removed anything from her old name but only added surname. Now when she apply for DL in SA then would there be any problem. Can she show marriage certificate alongwith her delhi DL, and passport . Visa is also issued in her new name. 

Thanks


----------



## expatdude

Can you get the employment references on your name which is mentioned on your passport ? if you can get it then it would be great.



gbhatia7 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have applied for 190 VISA and have a query. In my Employment references I have my Full Name however in all the other documents like Passport, DL, Secondary certificate have only my first name. I have already submitted a statutory declaration for this as did for ACS. Please suggest if this will create a problem? What other document can i provide?


----------



## expatdude

I have no idea about it seniors please answers sahil query. Suggestion for other i would recommend do not change your spouses name to avoid the complications 



sahil772 said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> My wife has DL from Delhi Govt which was issued to her before marriage, so it does not have my surname. We applied for new passport with my surname added to her existing name.
> 
> Name as per passport = Old Name + My surname
> Name as per DL = Old name
> 
> So we have not removed anything from her old name but only added surname. Now when she apply for DL in SA then would there be any problem. Can she show marriage certificate alongwith her delhi DL, and passport . Visa is also issued in her new name.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Firetoy

Good luck!!!!!!
It's getting close!!!!!
Do you hear that? No?? It's knocking the door...it's your grant mate!



terminator1 said:


> submitted all docs required yesterday. now waiting for the golden mail.
> firetoy, colombo & other people over here.... need your well-wishes
> wishing everyone all the best!


----------



## gbhatia7

I got one of the reference letter with name as in my passport. But for another employer i am not able to get it so have submitted the Statutory declaration.


----------



## Steyn

I got my application lodged on Sept 26, through my agent. When i asked him regarding document upload status. He told me that he has emailed all the documents to DIBP instead of uploading and this is what he always does as DIBP sends an acknowledgement this way. 

Does this make any sense?


----------



## Firetoy

Well, as I said, I've had a look at the spreadsheet, and I have take into consideration the type of visa. Here is the result for grant visa times by teams:










Still team 31 is the slowest for both visas! Please, do not take this as a rule. It is just statistic numbers!


----------



## expatdude

Steyn said:


> I got my application lodged on Sept 26, through my agent. When i asked him regarding document upload status. He told me that he has emailed all the documents to DIBP instead of uploading and this is what he always does as DIBP sends an acknowledgement this way.
> 
> Does this make any sense?


Yes its fine by sending the docs through email, normally CO ask to send docs through email. I sent few of the documents to CO through email and never uploaded.

But i also recommend you to upload those documents on eVisa link for the safe side. In my case the docs i uploaded their status got changed to received. In this way you will be aware of it & in case your CO gets changed everything will be uploaded which is sent to CO


----------



## expatdude

gbhatia7 said:


> I got one of the reference letter with name as in my passport. But for another employer i am not able to get it so have submitted the Statutory declaration.


It should be fine if there is any confusing your CO will contact you in this regard. So be relax


----------



## WizzyWizz

@firetoy: thanks for all your efforts to enlighten all of us (based on stats) in this waiting game.


----------



## terminator1

Firetoy said:


> Good luck!!!!!!
> It's getting close!!!!!
> Do you hear that? No?? It's knocking the door...it's your grant mate!


thanks much firetoy! I have been missing colombo.. where are you bro


----------



## Vijay24

premchandjaladi said:


> Verification letter explains in detail matching your passport and DL saying this DL BElongs to you.



Thanks a lot for the reply. I will get that verification letter


----------



## Steyn

expatdude said:


> Yes its fine by sending the docs through email, normally CO ask to send docs through email. I sent few of the documents to CO through email and never uploaded.
> 
> But i also recommend you to upload those documents on eVisa link for the safe side. In my case the docs i uploaded their status got changed to received. In this way you will be aware of it & in case your CO gets changed everything will be uploaded which is sent to CO


The CO hasn't been assigned yet. The agent has emailed it to DIBP, the first time


----------



## ankur.pandey

Pl advice , I should apply for point base vetaassesment or without points adviceing letter ?


----------



## paraskumar0730

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats paraskumar0730!


THANKS U BRO..  :rockon::rockon::rockon::lever:


----------



## kmann

fsb said:


> Hi All
> 
> With immense pleasure I want to inform all that I got the very much awaited golden email today from Team 2 Adelaide. Time line as follows:
> 
> Applied EOI 2/9/2013
> All docs uploaded upfront
> Onshore applicant
> case officer assigned 17/10/2013
> grant received 23/10/2013
> 
> FYI I did not upload form 80 but had everything else uploaded. Needless to say the moment was joyous and I know the wait feels like hell and praying for everyone to get their grant soon amen.


cngratzzzz bro


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> Thank You for your response  I have some more questions based on your help
> 
> Do you have any idea from which state we get sponsorship for 263111 and do we get a sure shot invite with only 60 point?
> 
> Do we need to show funds for SS if yes then how much ?
> 
> When I applied for ACS , I mentioned whole 7.5 years of experience so if I go for SS wont they ask for work related documents because ACS will decide on results keeping my work exp in mind ?
> For example if they find that 5.5 years of exp is related to the field I am applying for , so will I be asked to provide docs for those 5.5 years?
> 
> On work front I have ALL the documents from my current organization where I am working from last 1 year . For previous organization I worked for 6.5 years and have -
> Form 16 for 4 years
> Salary Slips for around 36 months , but they are not in any order
> Resignation letter , Full & Final Settlement Letter , Experience Letter
> I worked in USA on client side for 3 years so I have W2 forms (Tax Statement ) for those 3 years
> These are the only documents I have with me I don't even have the offer letter or any appraisal letter from that organization .
> 
> I was reading somewhere that your Visa gets rejected if you fail to provide the documents asked by CO . And the fees of 3600$ is also gone . I cannot afford to be in that condition because I will be taking personal loan for the fees .
> 
> Please help


Guys Please Help


----------



## Bokya

Hello all,
Can any one tell me if I need to provide updates on my change of employment after getting invite. I am yet to lodge my visa application. I have filled in form no 1022 however I would like to know where and how should I send this form.
I have got invite for 190 from NSW.

Thanks.


----------



## vedadivya

Hi,

1. PCC for me took 15 days. It would mostly take 7-20 days(in most cases).
2. Once you get your PR you need to travel outside the country to activate your PR, as per my knowledge.

Thanks,
Divya




tt12345 said:


> Divya,
> 
> Can you help me to know if exiting and entering australia is needed to activate the PR upon grant??..I am also a 457 dependant. Once the PR is granted how does it override 457?..does getting the PCC from Indian consulate consume time or will it work in 5 days ?. Please reply.
> 
> thanks


----------



## expatdude

Steyn said:


> The CO hasn't been assigned yet. The agent has emailed it to DIBP, the first time


How could your agent send docs to DIBP util a team or CO is not assigned. Docs are send to the assigned team address 

Please clear it from your agent. You should upload docs before Co allocation


----------



## vedadivya

Hi Firetoy,

I called up DIBP. I am on 457 Visa. So they said I can travel.
I have uploaded all the documents CO asked for on 8th Oct.

Thanks,
Divya





Firetoy said:


> Hi Divya!
> Well, I guess you have right now a bridging visa, right? This one probably doesn't allow you to travel. Check it!
> If it doesn't and you have tried to contact your CO for this and you didn't get a reply, call DIBP and explain your case your case, because you will need a different bridging visa to travel. You should not leave the country without the proper visa.
> Regarding your grant, I wish I could know. You lodged your application about 80 days ago, so, it shouldn't take too much longer. Did you upload all the requested documents?


----------



## Bokya

expatdude said:


> How could your agent send docs to DIBP util a team or CO is not assigned. Docs are send to the assigned team address
> 
> Please clear it from your agent. You should upload docs before Co allocation


wrong post


----------



## gsp2canberra

Finally CO sent an email asking proof of English for my wife, as my agent requested me that.. couldn't call him as was bit busy with work, will call tomorrow.
Eager to check what else was requested..

Also my wife did M Com from a University in Punjab and it's a full time 2 years in english. Even Graduation is in english as well B.Com
Also she has joined CPA Australia and cleared Foundation level and now is an Associate Member of CPA (she has a certificate of this as well and it wasn't updated when we lodged the visa, a certificate just came in last week..

Do you think this is enough? or do I need to go to university and get a letter that the course was conducted in English?


----------



## Firetoy

Well, finally, after being lazy I have uploaded all the documents requested by my CO right now, so she can see them tomorrow in the morning. Finger crossed and good luck to me for a change!
I will keep you update with this new Team 23!


----------



## vedadivya

May be I am not right person to write. 
But, you need reference letters from all the companies you have worked.
All the documents provided to ACS must be provided to the Immigration as well along with the application.



prseeker said:


> Guys Please Help


----------



## vedadivya

All the best. Good luck. Your grant is coming soon.



Firetoy said:


> Well, finally, after being lazy I have uploaded all the documents requested by my CO right now, so she can see them tomorrow in the morning. Finger crossed and good luck to me for a change!
> I will keep you update with this new Team 23!


----------



## expatdude

Bokya said:


> wrong post



??? what is wrong into that ?


----------



## adnan qadir

*Information Needed*

Hello 

I am applying for 190 Permanent Visa. I have received invitation from DIAC, filled and submitted E form. However i have not attach any documents with my application. Now i dont know how to access my application and upload necessary documentation. Can any of you forward me the link to access my application.

Secondly please confirm whether i need to upload a certified true copy or i simply need to scan the original documents

Kind Regards


----------



## stevenmilton

it's wednesday already....waiting is just killing me....OH GOOD LORD...please watch over me as I wait...your grace is much required


----------



## Moksh

Hi,

I had applied for ACS with 5+ experience as follows:

Dates: 01/07 - 12/10 (3yrs 11mths)
Dates: 03/11 - 06/13 (2yrs 3mths)

But they have considered my experience from Jan 2009, 2013. They mentioned that:

"The following employment after January 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"

So, now it does not make 5 years if I consider my experience from Jan 2009. Am I not eligible for getting 15 points or it is all okay? Feeling sad 

Will it affect my EOI invitation or further visa process??


----------



## sylvia_australia

adnan qadir said:


> Hello
> 
> I am applying for 190 Permanent Visa. I have received invitation from DIAC, filled and submitted E form. However i have not attach any documents with my application. Now i dont know how to access my application and upload necessary documentation. Can any of you forward me the link to access my application.
> 
> Secondly please confirm whether i need to upload a certified true copy or i simply need to scan the original documents
> 
> Kind Regards


Go to skill select login page. On right side of page you will find some option. Click on continue to online saved application.
This will lead to login page. Fill your trn and password.

Just scan origional and upload them. No need to go for certification


----------



## BrightSun6582

JaxSantiago said:


> Oh. I didn't know you can take your medical ahead of your visa application.
> 
> When I called up one of the accredited clinics in Singapore, they asked for my HAP ID (from the referral letter generated via the visa application page).


No Probs, you dont need to wait for HAP ID, this id is generated after CO is assigned and when he/she asks to go for Meds.

you can happily go for meds with TRN and reduce ur grant time

FYI, am waiting for CO, submitted on 9/5

Rgds
/R


----------



## expatdude

adnan qadir said:


> Hello
> 
> I am applying for 190 Permanent Visa. I have received invitation from DIAC, filled and submitted E form. However i have not attach any documents with my application. Now i dont know how to access my application and upload necessary documentation. Can any of you forward me the link to access my application.
> 
> Secondly please confirm whether i need to upload a certified true copy or i simply need to scan the original documents
> 
> Kind Regards



If you applied for the visa then you will need this link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

original color scans will be sufficient.


----------



## sylvia_australia

expatdude said:


> If you applied for the visa then you will need this link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> original color scans will be sufficient.


You will go to same page by my method also dear


----------



## BrightSun6582

vedadivya said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. PCC for me took 15 days. It would mostly take 7-20 days(in most cases).
> 2. Once you get your PR you need to travel outside the country to activate your PR, as per my knowledge.
> 
> Thanks,
> Divya


PCC if india and no change in your address or in any credentials will get in just 3-4 hours.

Rgds,
/R


----------



## adnan qadir

Thanks one more thing

I have claimed 60 points (zero for experience). I have already passed medical examination and also got a positive PCC. If i am able to defend 60 points and pass medical plus character test is it virtually certain that i will be granted with the visa. ?


----------



## RedDevil19

Hi Friends,

I have a doubt regarding medicals. 

My agent is not allowing me to go for medicals and asked me to wait till HAP ID is generated. I called authorized clinic here in Mumbai and they asked me if I have a TRN no. They didn't ask for HAP ID. 

Now I am confused what to do. Shud I complete my medicals with TRN no???

Thanks,

RedDevil


----------



## colomboSL190

adnan qadir said:


> Thanks one more thing
> 
> I have claimed 60 points (zero for experience). I have already passed medical examination and also got a positive PCC. If i am able to defend 60 points and pass medical plus character test is it virtually certain that i will be granted with the visa. ?


Ofcourse! Im doing the same. I know many who dis the same


----------



## meetusingh1308

Firetoy said:


> Well, finally, after being lazy I have uploaded all the documents requested by my CO right now, so she can see them tomorrow in the morning. Finger crossed and good luck to me for a change!
> I will keep you update with this new Team 23!


All the best


----------



## meetusingh1308

terminator1 said:


> submitted all docs required yesterday. now waiting for the golden mail.
> firetoy, colombo & other people over here.... need your well-wishes
> wishing everyone all the best!


All the best ... it's coming sooooooon...


----------



## muppallasiddhardha

Hi,
I want to apply for the PCC. I live in the city Vijayawada(Andhra Pradesh). Can I get the PCC in my city from the local passport office or Commissionorate office? or do I have to go to the Passport seva kendram in Hyderabad or Visakapatnam (Andhra Pradesh) by booking an appointment online?

Regards
Siddhardha


----------



## felix2020

adnan qadir said:


> Thanks one more thing
> 
> I have claimed 60 points (zero for experience). I have already passed medical examination and also got a positive PCC. If i am able to defend 60 points and pass medical plus character test is it virtually certain that i will be granted with the visa. ?


Yes you will be granted permanent residency for sure.


----------



## vikasmart

190 visa will be granted on any particular state priority? Or it will be done on random basis? Or first come first basis?


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> 190 visa will be granted on any particular state priority? Or it will be done on random basis? Or first come first basis?


There is no specific guideline from DIBP regarding your inquiry. 

190 from any state is on priority 3 and take precedence over 189 which is on priority 4. So 190 applications are processed faster than 189 regardless of the date of submission.

All 190 applications are processed on a first come first serve basis. However, some applications are processed faster than the others depending on the team and CO handling the case. 

Processing times also depend on the complexity of the case.


----------



## muppallasiddhardha

Hi,
I want to apply for the PCC. I live in the city Vijayawada(Andhra Pradesh). Can I get the PCC in my city from the local passport office or Commissionorate office? or do I have to go to the Passport seva kendram in Hyderabad or Visakapatnam (Andhra Pradesh) by booking an appointment online?

Regards
Siddhardha


----------



## felix2020

Bokya said:


> Hello all,
> Can any one tell me if I need to provide updates on my change of employment after getting invite. I am yet to lodge my visa application. I have filled in form no 1022 however I would like to know where and how should I send this form.
> I have got invite for 190 from NSW.
> 
> Thanks.


1022 is used to notify DIBP if your circumstances change after you lodge a visa application.

If you only got invited and never lodged a visa application, 1022 form is not necessary. 

If you can let us know why exactly you need 1022 at this moment, we are going to be able to help you better.


----------



## felix2020

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a doubt regarding medicals.
> 
> My agent is not allowing me to go for medicals and asked me to wait till HAP ID is generated. I called authorized clinic here in Mumbai and they asked me if I have a TRN no. They didn't ask for HAP ID.
> 
> Now I am confused what to do. Shud I complete my medicals with TRN no???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RedDevil



If you have lodged your application on 16-10, you can find your medical referral letter with your HAP ID on your e-visa status page.

Log on your e-visa and then select "Organize your medical", answer a few questions, you will have your referral letter with your HAP ID in no time.

Print it and take it to a clinic along with your passport. 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Steyn

expatdude said:


> How could your agent send docs to DIBP util a team or CO is not assigned. Docs are send to the assigned team address
> 
> Please clear it from your agent. You should upload docs before Co allocation


This is exactly what i wanted to figure out if it's right or not. 

However, i also tried going through a few threads on the forum to figure out and I found below mentioned info on one of the threads

"Documents can be send to [email protected]. Give your TRN No, Name, DOB, Passport No in the subject. All docs you send to this email id gets appended to your case"

Please guide if it's also a right way of providing the docs


----------



## felix2020

Steyn said:


> This is exactly what i wanted to figure out if it's right or not.
> 
> However, i also tried going through a few threads on the forum to figure out and I found below mentioned info on one of the threads
> 
> "Documents can be send to [email protected]. Give your TRN No, Name, DOB, Passport No in the subject. All docs you send to this email id gets appended to your case"
> 
> Please guide if it's also a right way of providing the docs


Well, it is a right way to do it, but majority applicants don't send documents this way. You should also upload all documents in the e-visa status section. 

Do you have any problem uploading and attaching documents ?

Here is a link you can log into and upload everything in no time:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Well, finally, after being lazy I have uploaded all the documents requested by my CO right now, so she can see them tomorrow in the morning. Finger crossed and good luck to me for a change!
> I will keep you update with this new Team 23!


You will have your grant within this week or next week for sure.


----------



## Maverick123

Hi Expats,

I have recently joined this forum but have been following it from couple of months now and found it very helpful.

Would be great if anyone can let me know whether they applied their 190 visa in september and have got a grant ?

For me I lodged my 190 from onshore on 9th September and got the CO assigned on 17th Oct, I have front loaded all the docs including PCCs and Meds are done as well, just wondering how long it will take now to get the golden mail..


----------



## gsp2canberra

gsp2canberra said:


> Finally CO sent an email asking proof of English for my wife, as my agent requested me that.. couldn't call him as was bit busy with work, will call tomorrow.
> Eager to check what else was requested..
> 
> Also my wife did M Com from a University in Punjab and it's a full time 2 years in english. Even Graduation is in english as well B.Com
> Also she has joined CPA Australia and cleared Foundation level and now is an Associate Member of CPA (she has a certificate of this as well and it wasn't updated when we lodged the visa, a certificate just came in last week..
> 
> Do you think this is enough? or do I need to go to university and get a letter that the course was conducted in English?


Can some one reply on the above queries please..

Thanks


----------



## Apple4s

gsp2canberra said:


> Can some one reply on the above queries please..
> 
> Thanks


If you have medium of English mentioned in any of graduation/Post graduation ..usually it vl b there in TC ...


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Maverick!
You can add your details to the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club and also check other people's details as well!
So far, 7 out of 29 visa applicants (subclass 190) in September got grant!




Maverick123 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have recently joined this forum but have been following it from couple of months now and found it very helpful.
> 
> Would be great if anyone can let me know whether they applied their 190 visa in september and have got a grant ?
> 
> For me I lodged my 190 from onshore on 9th September and got the CO assigned on 17th Oct, I have front loaded all the docs including PCCs and Meds are done as well, just wondering how long it will take now to get the golden mail..


----------



## praveenfire

Firetoy said:


> Well, finally, after being lazy I have uploaded all the documents requested by my CO right now, so she can see them tomorrow in the morning. Finger crossed and good luck to me for a change!
> I will keep you update with this new Team 23!


All the Best Firetoy. I am sure that the GRANT is on its way to you.

Cheers
PK


----------



## praveenfire

terminator1 said:


> submitted all docs required yesterday. now waiting for the golden mail.
> firetoy, colombo & other people over here.... need your well-wishes
> wishing everyone all the best!


All the Best....!!!!!


----------



## JaxSantiago

Today marks the 2nd month of waiting for me. Been waiting for that initial contact email from CO as early as Monday but have yet to receive 1. Is there anybody on 189 who submitted 24th Aug onwards who have received an email from a CO already?

I'm quite tempted to call but I guess I'll give the waiting game until Friday EOD. :nod:


----------



## felix2020

Maverick123 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have recently joined this forum but have been following it from couple of months now and found it very helpful.
> 
> Would be great if anyone can let me know whether they applied their 190 visa in september and have got a grant ?
> 
> For me I lodged my 190 from onshore on 9th September and got the CO assigned on 17th Oct, I have front loaded all the docs including PCCs and Meds are done as well, just wondering how long it will take now to get the golden mail..


You will get your grant any time from now on. Keep checking your email.


----------



## drshk

*Pls advise!!!*

Hello everyone,

After two weeks from CO allocation, I have just noticed the 'Organize your health exams' link has appeared on my eVisa page. Earlier this was 'health exams for this applicant are yet to be determined etc etc'

I want to click on this link and move forward with medical exams but my agent won't let me :frusty: She has clearly asked me not to click on link until she receives an email from CO. Can you guys pls let me know how long it will take to get this email? Did you guys get an email from CO after this link appeared for you? Please help with any input as I am really getting annoyed with my agent :rant:


----------



## drshk

*Pls advise!!!*

Hello everyone,

After two weeks from CO allocation, I have just noticed the 'Organize your health exams' link has appeared on my eVisa page. Earlier this was 'health exams for this applicant are yet to be determined etc etc'

I want to click on this link and move forward with medical exams but my agent won't let me :frusty: She has clearly asked me not to click on link until she receives an email from CO. Can you guys pls let me know how long it will take to get this email? Did you guys get an email from CO after this link appeared for you? Please help with any input as I am really getting annoyed with my agent :rant:


----------



## AM

You should go ahead and take medicals bro

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

drshk said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> After two weeks from CO allocation, I have just noticed the 'Organize your health exams' link has appeared on my eVisa page. Earlier this was 'health exams for this applicant are yet to be determined etc etc'
> 
> I want to click on this link and move forward with medical exams but my agent won't let me :frusty: She has clearly asked me not to click on link until she receives an email from CO. Can you guys pls let me know how long it will take to get this email? Did you guys get an email from CO after this link appeared for you? Please help with any input as I am really getting annoyed with my agent :rant:



I have had this link since I lodged my application. This link showed up at the same time I lodged my application.

After I went though the medical, now it shows "No health examination is required ......"

Don't listen to your agent. Go for medical as soon as possible. It will expedite your grant process. I don't understand why most agents are against medical. There is no reason for delaying the medical when you know that it's mandatory and your CO will ask for it.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*any grants today*

Guys any grants today . Do update if any


----------



## sylvia_australia

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Guys any grants today . Do update if any


Hey friends
Good morning.
All the best to everyone on this forum for positive and positive news and speedy grants. May god bless his blessing like cloud brusting in hilly areas.


----------



## drshk

Hi felix,

Thanks for your response. I understand that most people have this link as soon as they lodge visa. I am seeking advise from people who may have had a situation similar to mine where their health exam requirements were determined later by CO (like Zippy, pls help with your input!)

I just need to know if they did even receive any email from CO regarding this and if so, how long after this link appeared on eVisa page.



felix2020 said:


> I have had this link since I lodge my application. This link showed up at the same time I lodged my application.
> 
> After I went though the medical, now it shows "No health examination is required ......"
> 
> Don't listen to your agent. Go for medical as soon as possible. It will expedite your grant process. I don't understand why most agents are against medical. There is no reason for delaying the medical when you know that it's mandatory and your CO will ask for it.


----------



## Maverick123

drshk said:


> Hi felix,
> 
> Thanks for your response. I understand that most people have this link as soon as they lodge visa. I am seeking advise from people who may have had a situation similar to mine where their health exam requirements were determined later by CO (like Zippy, pls help with your input!)
> 
> I just need to know if they did even receive any email from CO regarding this and if so, how long after this link appeared on eVisa page.


Hi Mate,

I would also agree with felix...medicals should be done asap to exepdite the visa process, in my case the agent told me to go ahead with meds before CO got allocated so that all the docs are uploaded beforehand.


----------



## muppallasiddhardha

Hi,
I have applied for 190 visa on 11th of Sep. On my visa page, it shows "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

I have done my medicals including blood test for my 485 visa in Feb and Mar 2013. I have uploaded those medical receipts. I don't know why my health examinations have not yet been deterbined. Can anyone tell me that whether the case officer asks me to go for medicals or not?


----------



## AM

Meds can be different for 485 and pr visas. Best is to wait for co contact

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## mohsinhere

muppallasiddhardha said:


> Hi,
> I want to apply for the PCC. I live in the city Vijayawada(Andhra Pradesh). Can I get the PCC in my city from the local passport office or Commissionorate office? or do I have to go to the Passport seva kendram in Hyderabad or Visakapatnam (Andhra Pradesh) by booking an appointment online?
> 
> Regards
> Siddhardha


Yes in Kerala I did the same...book an appointment online in PSK...go there on the appointed date...you will get it very fast if your passport was issued in India.


----------



## vedadivya

Hi Moksh,

I dont think the meaning of that line is that you should consider you employment from 2009.

Please read the details on this ACS statement below:

All the experience listed in the ACS report is eligible for claiming points for the experience section. However below are the things to be considered for the points calculation:
1. All the experience listed on the ACS report can be claimed only after the Deemed Date.( which is Jan 2009 in your case)
2. Any experience if questioned by the ACS team will not be counted for claiming points.
For example,
If the reports says
Team Leader Nov 10 - Nov 12 - Could not be assessed as no sufficient documentation was provided.

The above mentioned 2 years of experience cannot be considered for the points calculation.

Hope this helps to get some clarity around the deemed date.

Thanks,
Divya



Moksh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for ACS with 5+ experience as follows:
> 
> Dates: 01/07 - 12/10 (3yrs 11mths)
> Dates: 03/11 - 06/13 (2yrs 3mths)
> 
> But they have considered my experience from Jan 2009, 2013. They mentioned that:
> 
> "The following employment after January 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"
> 
> So, now it does not make 5 years if I consider my experience from Jan 2009. Am I not eligible for getting 15 points or it is all okay? Feeling sad
> 
> Will it affect my EOI invitation or further visa process??


----------



## felix2020

muppallasiddhardha said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for 190 visa on 11th of Sep. On my visa page, it shows "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> I have done my medicals including blood test for my 485 visa in Feb and Mar 2013. I have uploaded those medical receipts. I don't know why my health examinations have not yet been deterbined. Can anyone tell me that whether the case officer asks me to go for medicals or not?


He will ask for medicals again for sure. 485 medical and 190 medical is different. 485 medical doesn't include HIV test. You can wait for your CO before you do it, because I can see you are very close to getting a CO or you may already have a CO. After your case is assessed, you will be asked to do medical if you need it.


----------



## AM

After jan 2014 you complwte 5 years exp. Wait till then to get 5 years claim . If you go ahead now , you get 5 points

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## vedadivya

I stay in Melbourne.
My passport was sent to Canberra on the day I applied for PCC.
The team in Canberra did some checks. 
They did not send anyone for enquiry.
After 2 weeks I got a message that it has been posted from Canberra.
It took one more day to receive my passport.

I heard some of them got it in 1 day. But 5 of my friends got it in 2 weeks.
I dont know about the case if you are in India. It all depends on the officer.

Thanks,
Divya



BrightSun6582 said:


> PCC if india and no change in your address or in any credentials will get in just 3-4 hours.
> 
> Rgds,
> /R


----------



## vedadivya

Hi Guys,

I just happened to see this thread today.
Any one with CO intials - LS from Brisbane Team 33.

She has asked me for some additional documents. I have provided them the same. I did not receive any emails further. Its already 3 weeks after I submitted my documents.

Thanks,
Divya


----------



## vikasmart

We all expat friends have one or the other queries. Many of us are desperate to get the grant which is obvious. I have per


----------



## muppallasiddhardha

felix2020 said:


> He will ask for medicals again for sure. 485 medical and 190 medical is different. 485 medical doesn't include HIV test. You can wait for your CO before you do it, because I can see you are very close to getting a CO or you may already have a CO. After your case is assessed, you will be asked to do medical if you need it.


Hi,
During my 485 medicals, the doctor had said that all the skilled applicants regardless of TR or PR should go for the blood test. Doesn't that blood test mean HIV test had been done to me, because some of my friends who had gone for medicals for 485(TR) did'nt go for blood test? I thought the blood test was meant for HIV and have fulfilled for PR also. Please clarify me.


----------



## vikasmart

We all expat friends have one or the other queries. Many of us are desperate to get the grant which is obvious. I have personally observed that major expat friends have received grant from the time I have joined forum. I have never heard that anyone has got refusal or rejection for grant or visa. Does it mean that everyone will get grant sooner or later? Then why we all are worried? Should we expect positives only? Even I am worried. ..difficult to pass time...whatz your views. ..


----------



## muppallasiddhardha

mohsinhere said:


> Yes in Kerala I did the same...book an appointment online in PSK...go there on the appointed date...you will get it very fast if your passport was issued in India.


So, we cannot do it in our local passport offices or commissionate offices (Vijayawada). We have to go for the passport seva kendram (Hyderabad or Visakapatnam) only????


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> We all expat friends have one or the other queries. Many of us are desperate to get the grant which is obvious. I have personally observed that major expat friends have received grant from the time I have joined forum. I have never heard that anyone has got refusal or rejection for grant or visa. Does it mean that everyone will get grant sooner or later? Then why we all are worried? Should we expect positives only? Even I am worried. ..difficult to pass time...whatz your views. ..


Agree. I have found only one post about rejection. It was an applicant whose job experience could not be verified and CO reduced his points from 60 to 55. 

I think DIBP in general has very low rejection rates, because candidates are chosen based on EOI and no one will risk $4000 application fee. 

It's only my point of view.


----------



## ssyap

JaxSantiago said:


> Today marks the 2nd month of waiting for me. Been waiting for that initial contact email from CO as early as Monday but have yet to receive 1. Is there anybody on 189 who submitted 24th Aug onwards who have received an email from a CO already?
> 
> I'm quite tempted to call but I guess I'll give the waiting game until Friday EOD. :nod:


JaxSantiago, I think your's should be assigned already. Mine was assigned on the 17th but only got contacted on the 22nd. So a little more patient for this week.

Anyone here applying with de-factor partner?


----------



## yamahaneo

drshk said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> After two weeks from CO allocation, I have just noticed the 'Organize your health exams' link has appeared on my eVisa page. Earlier this was 'health exams for this applicant are yet to be determined etc etc'
> 
> I want to click on this link and move forward with medical exams but my agent won't let me :frusty: She has clearly asked me not to click on link until she receives an email from CO. Can you guys pls let me know how long it will take to get this email? Did you guys get an email from CO after this link appeared for you? Please help with any input as I am really getting annoyed with my agent :rant:


Your agent is crazy. Print the link. Go and do your medicals.
Your agent is a college student who just passed out and looking for other jobs.

Print the link and do your medicals. 
Best of luck


----------



## is5yk

felix2020 said:


> 1022 is used to notify DIBP if your circumstances change after you lodge a visa application.
> 
> If you only got invited and never lodged a visa application, 1022 form is not necessary.
> 
> If you can let us know why exactly you need 1022 at this moment, we are going to be able to help you better.


Dear senior expects 

I have submit my all documents for 190 visa, MED's,PCC, all the supporting documents for points claimed in EOI.

How long does it take to clear medicals , I have done my MED yesterday.. 

As I have applied for 190 visa 14/10/2013.. I'm expecting a direct grant from them, I have submit my all documents..

My agent said after she paid my visa fee she haven't received a acknowledgment email , but I checked my credit card statement payment has been processed. Should I be worried not getting a acknowledgment letter..

Please clearer my doubts..

also I wish all the members in this forum get a good news about their visa grant 
God bless you all :first:

Kind regards
Is5yk


----------



## drshk

lol, thanks :rofl:

as soon as i posted on the forum, i got email from her saying to proceed with medicals by clicking link 



yamahaneo said:


> Your agent is crazy. Print the link. Go and do your medicals.
> Your agent is a college student who just passed out and looking for other jobs.
> 
> Print the link and do your medicals.
> Best of luck


----------



## green_apple

schong said:


> Hi green_apple,
> 
> Were you asked to fill in Form 80?


Hi schong, my CO asked for Form 80, so I think you better front load it.


----------



## manubadboy

No grants for today as yet?


----------



## mithu93ku

gsp2canberra said:


> Can some one reply on the above queries please..
> 
> Thanks


Dear *gsp2canberra*,
You have to collect a medium of instruction certificate which should clearly describe that she was a full-time student and all her studies was conducted in english, from her University.


----------



## Dinz

Hey guys,

Found out that my CO is REMOVED BY MODERATOR Anyone have any experience with her??

Thanks,


----------



## colomboSL190

manubadboy said:


> No grants for today as yet?


Hi... im waiting for co officer to be allocated to you. I applied one day after u did!


----------



## sandhuaman

vikasmart said:


> We all expat friends have one or the other queries. Many of us are desperate to get the grant which is obvious. I have personally observed that major expat friends have received grant from the time I have joined forum. I have never heard that anyone has got refusal or rejection for grant or visa. Does it mean that everyone will get grant sooner or later? Then why we all are worried? Should we expect positives only? Even I am worried. ..difficult to pass time...whatz your views. ..


right mate 

this forum is so lucky,whoever joined this forum ,mostly got grant.

JUST THINK POSITIVE DEAR AND CHILL:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sagz

Folks i have analyzed the reasons for the delayed processing of my case and need to share some learnings with all of you:

1) front load every conceivable document your CO might want to see, to avoid the loop of being asked for further documents. Depending on your COs workload and disposition, an additional document request would set you back by at least a week.

2) if you still have a list of requirements from the CO, consolidate and send out all in a single go. Sending on a piecemeal basis (like I did) would contribute to further delays

3) e-medicals - the earlier the better. Go for them if you have the hap-id. My husband and newborn baby's medicals were referred, a setback of a month that could have been avoided.

4) once you have given your CO everything he/she needs, ask for a confirmation that she/he has received all

5) weekly follow up after point 4 above

I spoke to my CO, who told me he hasn't been able to look at my application after I uploaded the last set of docs, late last month, he's going to look it up this week. So keeping my fingers crossed!

So cheers guys and all the best to you.

Sagz


----------



## manubadboy

colomboSL190 said:


> Hi... im waiting for co officer to be allocated to you. I applied one day after u did!


 All the best mate.. Have you called DIBP? frontloaded all the docs??
The wait to know gets frustrating.. Kindly update your signature mate..


----------



## Birender

In case a CO is allocated to me. How can i check the status of my application? i want to check, what exactly is happening with my application?

Please provide your inputs.


----------



## sagz

Birender said:


> In case a CO is allocated to me. How can i check the status of my application? i want to check, what exactly is happening with my application?
> 
> Please provide your inputs.


Well the best course is to write to your CO and hope that he/she replies promptly. Drop a reminder if no replies are received in 10 days or so.

Cheers


----------



## adnan qadir

Dear Members

I have arranged an appointment for medical examination well before receiving invitation. At the time of filling e visa i have arranged an appointment for medical examination however i had not undergone through medical exams (i have filled e visa on 20 and my medical appointment was on 22). 
Whiling filling e visa form there was a question whether i have gone through medical examination and i mark it as no (as i have only taken appointment till that date but have not undergone through original medical checkup. is it correct?

Now how could i link that HAP with my e visa form. ??


----------



## manubadboy

sagz said:


> Well the best course is to write to your CO and hope that he/she replies promptly. Drop a reminder if no replies are received in 10 days or so.
> 
> Cheers


But that can only happen if he knows who the CO is.. Sometimes a CO is allocated yet he does not contacts us.. Like I am unsure of my CO allocation


----------



## vedadivya

have been doing the same. But my case officer never replies.
I am little worried and dont know if she is even looking at emails or not.




sagz said:


> Well the best course is to write to your CO and hope that he/she replies promptly. Drop a reminder if no replies are received in 10 days or so.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Pardee

muppallasiddhardha said:


> Hi,
> I want to apply for the PCC. I live in the city Vijayawada(Andhra Pradesh). Can I get the PCC in my city from the local passport office or Commissionorate office? or do I have to go to the Passport seva kendram in Hyderabad or Visakapatnam (Andhra Pradesh) by booking an appointment online?
> 
> Regards
> Siddhardha


Hi
Go to local passport office 
The Pcc of Commissioner is not required


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> But that can only happen if he knows who the CO is.. Sometimes a CO is allocated yet he does not contacts us.. Like I am unsure of my CO allocation


I'm wondering what happened to your CO my friend. Hope he/she sends an email to you soon. If he/she doesn't want to send an initial contact email a direct grant will do.


----------



## sagz

vedadivya said:


> have been doing the same. But my case officer never replies.
> I am little worried and dont know if she is even looking at emails or not.


Well, if they still do not reply after a couple of reminders, call up.

Personally, I wouldn't call up until I absolutely have to.

Cheers


----------



## thanich

WizzyWizz said:


> I'm wondering what happened to your CO my friend. Hope he/she sends an email to you soon. If he/she doesn't want to send an initial contact email a direct grant will do.


Yes correct.. I see in many cases if CO doesnt contact it means they may recieve a direct grant...


----------



## manubadboy

WizzyWizz said:


> I'm wondering what happened to your CO my friend. Hope he/she sends an email to you soon. If he/she doesn't want to send an initial contact email a direct grant will do.


Even I am wondering what happened to my CO.. 43 days and counting :help:
I just want a confirmation that a CO is working, then he/she can take another week or so I dont mind. I have frontloaded all the docs so I dont think they will contact me until and unless they need to.. :der:


----------



## seanbp

vikasmart said:


> We all expat friends have one or the other queries. Many of us are desperate to get the grant which is obvious. I have personally observed that major expat friends have received grant from the time I have joined forum. I have never heard that anyone has got refusal or rejection for grant or visa. Does it mean that everyone will get grant sooner or later? Then why we all are worried? Should we expect positives only? Even I am worried. ..difficult to pass time...whatz your views. ..


Well said Vikas.. i agree..everyone will get a grant. we all need to stay positive


----------



## thanich

sagz said:


> Well, if they still do not reply after a couple of reminders, call up.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't call up until I absolutely have to.
> 
> Cheers


Please guys do not do that.. Give them some time... If they don’t contact it means they are checking your documents.

Continuous follow up may delay the process.


----------



## Dinz

dippradhan said:


> Thanks for your input. I am yet to submit my medical and PCC. Also I have reissued my passport. I guess I need to submit addiyion documents..
> If I call tgem...generally what do they ask to verify?


They generally ask your basic info.

First call they asked my TRN, Full name, Date of birth and current address.

Second call they asked TRN, full name, date of birth, email add, current address and when i lodged my application.

It all depends on who answers the call. Good luck!


----------



## Varun1

felix2020 said:


> In that case, you need to upload form 1221 too.
> 
> Send everything through the email and also attach it on your e-visa page.


Hello felix,

CO asked me to send my Birth certificate as evidence of BIRTH OR AGE...

But I dont have my birth certificate...

Can I send my passport as Evidence of Birth or Age..?

Is it acceptable?


----------



## JaxSantiago

ssyap said:


> JaxSantiago, I think your's should be assigned already. Mine was assigned on the 17th but only got contacted on the 22nd. So a little more patient for this week.


Thanks. I'd like to think so as well. I'm eager / excited to hear from the CO since I'm somehow expecting that he/she will be asking for a Singapore COC (Police Clearance). 

_(I know somebody in here did say he managed to get a Singapore COC without an endorsement from a CO but i'm kind of hesitant to do that. I wouldn't want to risk taking a leave for nothing so I decided to just wait for a CO to be allocated.)_


----------



## leonine4eva

Hello my lovely fellow members!! 

The anxiety has finally ended for us!! Got my Grant letter today. I thank you wonderful forum members who were the sole contributors to my progress! U guys r the best! I will recommend this site to every aspiring migrant. God be with all of U the way he was with me  ..... and Firetoy, please find an heir on the site soon, coz once U have Ur grant, someone will need to continue doing Ur wonderful job 

All the best guys!


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> Even I am wondering what happened to my CO.. 43 days and counting :help:
> I just want a confirmation that a CO is working, then he/she can take another week or so I dont mind. I have frontloaded all the docs so I dont think they will contact me until and unless they need to.. :der:


I would like to think your CO is preparing for your direct grant. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sagz

leonine4eva said:


> Hello my lovely fellow members!!
> 
> The anxiety has finally ended for us!! Got my Grant letter today. I thank you wonderful forum members who were the sole contributors to my progress! U guys r the best! I will recommend this site to every aspiring migrant. God be with all of U the way he was with me  ..... and Firetoy, please find an heir on the site soon, coz once U have Ur grant, someone will need to continue doing Ur wonderful job
> 
> All the best guys!


Congratulations


----------



## Maria_Sal

Hi Guys,,,

i have submitted all docs to my CO.
CO has replied to me that my health,character and national security checks will take some time and i do not have to submit PCC/Medicals till the time im asked to do so by my CO...

Looks like long waiting time for me


----------



## manubadboy

WizzyWizz said:


> I would like to think your CO is preparing for your direct grant. :fingerscrossed:


Amen my friend.. I wish you get a grant asap too.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## WizzyWizz

JaxSantiago said:


> Thanks. I'd like to think so as well. I'm eager / excited to hear from the CO since I'm somehow expecting that he/she will be asking for a Singapore COC (Police Clearance).
> 
> _(I know somebody in here did say he managed to get a Singapore COC without an endorsement from a CO but i'm kind of hesitant to do that. I wouldn't want to risk taking a leave for nothing so I decided to just wait for a CO to be allocated.)_


I said that and so is Ganda she already collected her COC and I'll be collecting mine next week. The thing is you will not go there empty handed. You still have to bring a proof or a consular document which is the visa application summary.  you can read more at pinoyau.info if you are interested. Anyway for Singaporean Citizens the waiting time for COC is just 10 days so, I guess it's okay for you to just wait for your CO.


----------



## Heemu

Finally, today my CO has sent me an email asking the following documents - 

1. Pay Slip
2. Tax Document
3. PCC and
4. Health

My CO is Phillip BOYLE from GSM Adelaide Team 02. Hopefully I can upload my documents by next week.


----------



## Dinz

Guys,

Does anyone have experience or heard about CO Neha from Brisbane T33? My agent finally fwd'd the mail. Looks like we have to send more evidence of my husbands and my relationship (all of which we already gave the agent and she refused to upload till the CO asked for them!)

Anyway, hopefully everything will be sent out today! 

Congrats to all who newly joined the "received grants club"


----------



## tanbd

Heemu said:


> Finally, today my CO has sent me an email asking the following documents -
> 
> 1. Pay Slip
> 2. Tax Document
> 3. PCC and
> 4. Health
> 
> My CO is Phillip BOYLE from GSM Adelaide Team 02. Hopefully I can upload my documents by next week.


Hi Heemu,

Congrats for getting email from CO finally. Best of luck.... I'm almost same situation like you, applied on 31aug, still no communication from CO but called DIBP & got to know I'm with Adelaide team 2. Just wondering, did your CO asked for all years payslips & tax certificates??? Hope my CO will contact with me soon but seems to me this team is extremely slow.


----------



## Rikki15

Hello folks,

Any updates from CO for anybody ???

I feel everybody is very quiet, no activity on the forum.

anyways hope everybody is doing well

Best of Luck to all.......


----------



## AM

we have sent pending docs and waiting for our CO to respond .. so everyone is in the waiting stage


----------



## praveenfire

Heemu said:


> Finally, today my CO has sent me an email asking the following documents -
> 
> 1. Pay Slip
> 2. Tax Document
> 3. PCC and
> 4. Health
> 
> My CO is Phillip BOYLE from GSM Adelaide Team 02. Hopefully I can upload my documents by next week.


I too have the same CO and he asked me the same set of documents except medicals and also form 80 for me and my spouse.

All these documents were front loaded but donno why they need it again.


----------



## Heemu

Waiting Game has just finished. Received email from CO asking the following documents - 

1. Pay Slip
2. Tax Document
3. PCC and
4. Health

My CO is Phillip BOYLE from GSM Adelaide Team 02. Hopefully I can upload my documents by next week. Happppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :whoo:


----------



## Rikki15

same here ... my CO requested a doc on 17th Oct and gave 7 days of time. i sent the document on 19th Oct ... i am eagerly waiting for reply....


----------



## AM

then expect something tomorrow or monday


----------



## pulikali

praveenfire said:


> I too have the same CO and he asked me the same set of documents except medicals and also form 80 for me and my spouse.
> 
> All these documents were front loaded but donno why they need it again.


I've heard that they sometimes have issues accessing the uploaded files from the site and that's why they ask for it again. Try to send it (email & upload again) within the same day. 

Btw, Praveenfire, your grant is on it's way! 



~~~


----------



## Rikki15

Hope ... i get it ...


----------



## Heemu

tanbd said:


> Hi Heemu,
> 
> Congrats for getting email from CO finally. Best of luck.... I'm almost same situation like you, applied on 31aug, still no communication from CO but called DIBP & got to know I'm with Adelaide team 2. Just wondering, did your CO asked for all years payslips & tax certificates??? Hope my CO will contact with me soon but seems to me this team is extremely slow.


I can understand your anxiety which I had gone through till yesterday. If you have frontloaded all the required documents then wait few days; you will get your direct grant soon. If not, then I think your CO will ask for further documents by tomorrow or early next week. He asked payslips covering the period of claimed work experience. But I will upload 3 payslips/year and will ask him he needs all or not. Moreover, I will upload my recent tax document (2013). 



praveenfire said:


> I too have the same CO and he asked me the same set of documents except medicals and also form 80 for me and my spouse.
> 
> All these documents were front loaded but donno why they need it again.


I don't know sometimes they act very mysteriously. Have you informed him that you have already uploaded all the documents?


----------



## schong

My application was lodged 2 days ago with all documents uploaded yesterday. 

Today, I see a new link appearing "organise your health screen". This came sooner than expected. No CO contact, nothing. 

I think I'll just go ahead to get the screening done. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## manubadboy

schong said:


> My application was lodged 2 days ago with all documents uploaded yesterday.
> 
> Today, I see a new link appearing "organise your health screen". This came sooner than expected. No CO contact, nothing.
> 
> I think I'll just go ahead to get the screening done. :fingerscrossed:


Congrats mate.. Yes go ahead and get your medical done.. No need to worry..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## abhaytomar

Rikki15 said:


> Hope ... i get it ...


Best of Luck mate.


----------



## praveenfire

Heemu said:


> I don't know sometimes they act very mysteriously. Have you informed him that you have already uploaded all the documents?


Nope. I arranged all documents asked by him and emailed to my agent. Later my agent confirmed me that they have emailed all the documents to the CO


----------



## sharmistha

*Got my GRANT*

Hi All, 

Got my golden mail today.

Visa lodged: 19 August
Co Contact for additional documents: 8 Oct
Documents provided on 14 Oct
Grant: 24 Oct

Thank you all for your support


----------



## manubadboy

sharmistha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my golden mail today.
> 
> Visa lodged: 19 August
> Co Contact for additional documents: 8 Oct
> Documents provided on 14 Oct
> Grant: 24 Oct
> 
> Thank you all for your support


Congrats sharmistha.. Party hard..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## JaxSantiago

WizzyWizz said:


> I said that and so is Ganda she already collected her COC and I'll be collecting mine next week. The thing is you will not go there empty handed. You still have to bring a proof or a consular document which is the visa application summary.  you can read more at pinoyau.info if you are interested. Anyway for Singaporean Citizens the waiting time for COC is just 10 days so, I guess it's okay for you to just wait for your CO.


Actually I got the same info from a friend before you posted. Makes me wonder if I know you or Ms. Taray Ganda. 

I'm not a Singaporean btw. Today is my 2nd month of waiting so I guess a bit more won't hurt (who knows, CO might not ask for a SG COC -- similar to what happened to a Singapore based applicant :fingerscrossed


----------



## green_apple

sharmistha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my golden mail today.
> 
> Visa lodged: 19 August
> Co Contact for additional documents: 8 Oct
> Documents provided on 14 Oct
> Grant: 24 Oct
> 
> Thank you all for your support


Congratulations sharmistha!!! eace: eace: eace:


----------



## abhaytomar

Varun1 said:


> Hello felix,
> 
> CO asked me to send my Birth certificate as evidence of BIRTH OR AGE...
> 
> But I dont have my birth certificate...
> 
> Can I send my passport as Evidence of Birth or Age..?
> 
> Is it acceptable?


Hi,
You can send high school marksheet and passing certificate if your DOB is mentioned on that.

Thanks,


----------



## Maverick123

Hi Guys,

I got to know that CO for visa application is from GSM Adelaide Team 2 , her name is Kelly, does anyone else has the same CO ?


----------



## Maverick123

schong said:


> My application was lodged 2 days ago with all documents uploaded yesterday.
> 
> Today, I see a new link appearing "organise your health screen". This came sooner than expected. No CO contact, nothing.
> 
> I think I'll just go ahead to get the screening done. :fingerscrossed:


Yes you definitely should...the sooner the better..!!


----------



## soumyasingh

Varun1 said:


> Hello felix,
> 
> CO asked me to send my Birth certificate as evidence of BIRTH OR AGE...
> 
> But I dont have my birth certificate...
> 
> Can I send my passport as Evidence of Birth or Age..?
> 
> Is it acceptable?


It depends, if you have already submitted your 10th mark sheet and the CO is not considering that for your birth proof then you will have to submit the birth certificate.

Could you tell us which year you were born? if I may ask. Because, I guess people born after 1987 will have to provide the birth certificate. People born before that can produce their 10th class mark sheet as birth proof  Hope this help. I will try finding detail about that.


----------



## Maverick123

leonine4eva said:


> Hello my lovely fellow members!!
> 
> The anxiety has finally ended for us!! Got my Grant letter today. I thank you wonderful forum members who were the sole contributors to my progress! U guys r the best! I will recommend this site to every aspiring migrant. God be with all of U the way he was with me  ..... and Firetoy, please find an heir on the site soon, coz once U have Ur grant, someone will need to continue doing Ur wonderful job
> 
> All the best guys!


Congrats..!!eace:


----------



## premchandjaladi

sharmistha said:


> hi all,
> 
> got my golden mail today.
> 
> Visa lodged: 19 august
> co contact for additional documents: 8 oct
> documents provided on 14 oct
> grant: 24 oct
> 
> thank you all for your support


congrats

can you please share your co details


----------



## premchandjaladi

fsb said:


> Hi All
> 
> With immense pleasure I want to inform all that I got the very much awaited golden email today from Team 2 Adelaide. Time line as follows:
> 
> Applied EOI 2/9/2013
> All docs uploaded upfront
> Onshore applicant
> case officer assigned 17/10/2013
> grant received 23/10/2013
> 
> FYI I did not upload form 80 but had everything else uploaded. Needless to say the moment was joyous and I know the wait feels like hell and praying for everyone to get their grant soon amen.


CONGRATS LANE:LANE:

CAN YOU PLEASE SHARE YOUR CO DETAILSeace:eace::humble:


----------



## premchandjaladi

bokya said:


> hello all,
> can any one tell me if i need to provide updates on my change of employment after getting invite. I am yet to lodge my visa application. I have filled in form no 1022 however i would like to know where and how should i send this form.
> I have got invite for 190 from nsw.
> 
> Thanks.


you need to fill the form and upload online

you can upload that doc online on your right side there is attach docs this is for extra documentation.

I hope this helps u


----------



## Heemu

praveenfire said:


> Nope. I arranged all documents asked by him and emailed to my agent. Later my agent confirmed me that they have emailed all the documents to the CO


Ohhh...then just wait and relax :tea:....your grant is on it's way! We are ready to congratulate you eace:


----------



## Nemydom

I already posted this as a separate thread, but it got lost... I am new here, sorry, if my questions have already been discussed, but I couldn't find the answers.

We are going to move to Australia from New Zealand. I do know that New Zealand passport holders can live and work in Australia without any visa, but we still decided to apply for 189 because of some reasons… One of the reasons that my wife doesn’t have a New Zealand passport as yet..

I have two questions:

1) After the application, when do we have to go for the health examination? I do know the immigration department will tell us when to arrange it, but how long it usually takes?

2) When the department tell us to go for the health examination, how much time do we have to take it? I am interested to take the exam as late as possible for some reasons.

3) The same question about the spouse’s IELTS. I do know she has to get 4.5 points, but there is no information about the latest possible point to do it.

If we get the invite to apply for the visa, what do we have to do to take the health exam and spouse IELTS as late as possible?

Many thanks


----------



## premchandjaladi

*Finally got co assigned*

I GOT e-MAIL FROM CO ASSIGNED AND HE REQUESTED FORM 80
AND ALL THE COUNTRIES I VISITED IN TRANSIT NEEDS TO BE FILLED IT SEEMS

DID ANYONE GOT THE SAME REQUEST
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## happy75

Hi,
Did any Sep applicant assigned to Team 2 Adelaide and got Co?


----------



## sharmistha

premchandjaladi said:


> congrats
> 
> can you please share your co details



Adelaide Tem 4, CO initials ET


----------



## ruchkal

premchandjaladi said:


> I GOT e-MAIL FROM CO ASSIGNED AND HE REQUESTED FORM 80
> AND ALL THE COUNTRIES I VISITED IN TRANSIT NEEDS TO BE FILLED IT SEEMS
> 
> DID ANYONE GOT THE SAME REQUEST
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congratulations Prem on CO allocation.. I was praying for you.. SO I think all the September 5 (190) applicants have got COs or grants..

What is the team of your CO and what are the initials of name?

Mine is from Adelaide Team 4 and initials are S.H.

Keep your fingers crossed Manubadboy... You will get a direct grant soon..:tea::tea:

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## BrightSun6582

I have two questions:

1) After the application, when do we have to go for the health examination? I do know the immigration department will tell us when to arrange it, but how long it usually takes?
Ans: you dont need to wait for HAP ID to be created, this is created only once the CO is assgined. you can anyways go with TRN given while submitting visa online. Proceed with TRN and get meds done and this will surely reduce the grant timing after submission. It will take 3-5 days to reach CO or before.

2) When the department tell us to go for the health examination, how much time do we have to take it? I am interested to take the exam as late as possible for some reasons.
ans: answered in above point. pls refer. If you wanna take it late.. wait for CO to ask for it and you will have 28 days to submit or clear MEds

3) The same question about the spouse’s IELTS. I do know she has to get 4.5 points, but there is no information about the latest possible point to do it.
Ans: no change to this

If we get the invite to apply for the visa, what do we have to do to take the health exam and spouse IELTS as late as possible?
ans: Based on your last inputs, I understand that you've received the invite yet, think you're just done with submitting EOI. all the above applies only for who has already lodged visa online. There is a long way to go in your case.

1. Get your wife IELTS and surely aim for at least 6.
2. Ensure you prepare the docs and keep it ready including PCC <as this would take 1-3 weeks time>, including wife docs/kids docs ready

good luck

Many thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## premchandjaladi

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations Prem on CO allocation.. I was praying for you.. SO I think all the September 5 (190) applicants have got COs or grants..
> 
> What is the team of your CO and what are the initials of name?
> 
> Mine is from Adelaide Team 4 and initials are S.H.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed Manubadboy... You will get a direct grant soon..:tea::tea:
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


Thank u Ruchkal we both got same CO

SH team 4

did he request any docs from u


----------



## ruchkal

premchandjaladi said:


> Thank u Ruchkal we both got same CO
> 
> SH team 4
> 
> did he request any docs from u


I sent you a PM


----------



## vedadivya

Hi all,

Can anyone give me clarity on this...
When do the documents attached to the application change from "Requested" to "Required" and from "Required" to " Received"?


----------



## Ganda

JaxSantiago said:


> Actually I got the same info from a friend before you posted. Makes me wonder if I know you or Ms. Taray Ganda.
> 
> I'm not a Singaporean btw. Today is my 2nd month of waiting so I guess a bit more won't hurt (who knows, CO might not ask for a SG COC -- similar to what happened to a Singapore based applicant :fingerscrossed


Hi Jax, I'm not mataray po! i just defended Mr. Thanich...  Anyway, i believe you are Fil ryt? Kindly check pinoyau.com there's a thread there about the SGPCC - No need to wait for CO. from there you can see that its more than 10 persons got the SGPCC without a letter from CO. Just the visa summary application and General Checklist. 

eace:


----------



## Varun1

soumyasingh said:


> It depends, if you have already submitted your 10th mark sheet and the CO is not considering that for your birth proof then you will have to submit the birth certificate.
> 
> Could you tell us which year you were born? if I may ask. Because, I guess people born after 1987 will have to provide the birth certificate. People born before that can produce their 10th class mark sheet as birth proof  Hope this help. I will try finding detail about that.


I am 1984 born.... Thanks for the reply ..


----------



## soumyasingh

Varun1 said:


> I am 1984 born.... Thanks for the reply ..


Then your CO should be fine with the 10th standard mark sheet for the birth proof. Because I am also 84 born and I was not asked any age proof as I submitted my 10th card mark sheet for the same.

Hope this clears all your confusion  

It will be easy for the forum members if you can put your signature with your visa progress!!!


----------



## praveenfire

vedadivya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone give me clarity on this...
> When do the documents attached to the application change from "Requested" to "Required" and from "Required" to " Received"?


Before you start uploading documents - it will be "Recommended". Once its uploaded, it changes to "Received".

If CO asks for any document, the "Recommended" changes to "Requested" and after uploading, it changes to "Received". 

Sorry.I couldn't see any document with "Required"


----------



## BrightSun6582

vedadivya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone give me clarity on this...
> When do the documents attached to the application change from "Requested" to "Required" and from "Required" to " Received"?


The moment your docs upload is successful. 

Rgds,
/R


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Even I am wondering what happened to my CO.. 43 days and counting :help:
> I just want a confirmation that a CO is working, then he/she can take another week or so I dont mind. I have frontloaded all the docs so I dont think they will contact me until and unless they need to.. :der:


You will have your grant by next week.


----------



## expatdude

Hi Rajifromhyd,

I have just brought the skypenumber of Sydney. But when i go to enable for call forwarding it says that buy a skype credits like $4.99/month for 60 min per months & so on. Can you guide me how did you enable it without paying anything 




rajfromhyd said:


> starwars... in skype there is option called call forwarding, enable it and give your local phone number. you dont need to pay anything... i have done that, its working.
> 
> thanks
> raj


----------



## donshoaibuc

tanbd said:


> Hi Heemu, Congrats for getting email from CO finally. Best of luck.... I'm almost same situation like you, applied on 31aug, still no communication from CO but called DIBP & got to know I'm with Adelaide team 2. Just wondering, did your CO asked for all years payslips & tax certificates??? Hope my CO will contact with me soon but seems to me this team is extremely slow.


Hi, I am offshore 189 applicant, can you please tell me which number to call to check for the case assignment. 

Regards,


----------



## thanich

Ganda said:


> Hi Jax, I'm not mataray po! i just defended Mr. Thanich...  Anyway, i believe you are Fil ryt? Kindly check pinoyau.com there's a thread there about the SGPCC - No need to wait for CO. from there you can see that its more than 10 persons got the SGPCC without a letter from CO. Just the visa summary application and General Checklist.
> 
> eace:


Hi Ganda..,

Even in SPF website it is mentioned, COC for foreigners should attach their request letter by CO. I also have directed by seniors.. 

I was not aware of this. If I would have known this before I will not wait for my COC now. However I do not mind to wait…


----------



## Mattooose

Friends,
How much does it take to get the visa after receiving the invitation and applying for the same ?

thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## naveedsid

I have lodged my visa application for 189 on 23rd Aug 2013 but I have not received any updates about CO allocation yet even after 8 weeks.

Is there anyone who has lodged the 189 visa application in Aug 2013 and the CO has not contacted him/her yet?

I have uploaded almost all the documents with PCC but medicals are not completed yet. The status of all the documents is received.


----------



## NSWPRASH

*Waiting for the Grant*

HI All,

I was allocated to Team 34 Brisbane and they are taking too much time for my grant.
Can somebody advice me what sort of action that i should take now ?

Should I call DIAC ? Its more than 60 days after medicals and PCC are provided.

Kindly tell me an advice.

Thanks,
NSWPrash


----------



## felix2020

premchandjaladi said:


> I GOT e-MAIL FROM CO ASSIGNED AND HE REQUESTED FORM 80
> AND ALL THE COUNTRIES I VISITED IN TRANSIT NEEDS TO BE FILLED IT SEEMS
> 
> DID ANYONE GOT THE SAME REQUEST
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Form 80 is asked from almost every applicant. You should have uploaded it earlier. Upload it ASAP and your grant will be in your inbox.


----------



## vedadivya

All my docs went into "Required" state. 
Most of them changed to "Received" after few days.
But I have last set of documents that CO has asked on 8th Oct.
They are still in required state. Is something wrong with them.
Should I reattach them. Kindly help.

Thanks,
Divya



praveenfire said:


> Before you start uploading documents - it will be "Recommended". Once its uploaded, it changes to "Received".
> 
> If CO asks for any document, the "Recommended" changes to "Requested" and after uploading, it changes to "Received".
> 
> Sorry.I couldn't see any document with "Required"


----------



## vedadivya

The number is "1300 364 613" .
But be prepared to wait in the line for atleast 5 - 10 mins.



donshoaibuc said:


> Hi, I am offshore 189 applicant, can you please tell me which number to call to check for the case assignment.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## felix2020

adnan qadir said:


> Dear Members
> 
> I have arranged an appointment for medical examination well before receiving invitation. At the time of filling e visa i have arranged an appointment for medical examination however i had not undergone through medical exams (i have filled e visa on 20 and my medical appointment was on 22).
> Whiling filling e visa form there was a question whether i have gone through medical examination and i mark it as no (as i have only taken appointment till that date but have not undergone through original medical checkup. is it correct?
> 
> Now how could i link that HAP with my e visa form. ??


You can wait for your case officer to be assigned and whenever he asks for medical, you can give them the HAP ID under which you took the medical examination.

If you are desperate and want to do it now , you can call DIBP and they can do it for you over the phone.


----------



## praveenfire

vedadivya said:


> All my docs went into "Required" state.
> Most of them changed to "Received" after few days.
> But I have last set of documents that CO has asked on 8th Oct.
> They are still in required state. Is something wrong with them.
> Should I reattach them. Kindly help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Divya


If you have already emailed the requested documents to the CO and also uploaded the same in the e-visa page, then no need to worry.

Sometimes, these status don't change even if you upload the documents. 

Follow-up with your CO after some days to confirm the receipt of the documents.


----------



## Firetoy

Many many congrats! I know your feeling... keep on reading!




leonine4eva said:


> Hello my lovely fellow members!!
> 
> The anxiety has finally ended for us!! Got my Grant letter today. I thank you wonderful forum members who were the sole contributors to my progress! U guys r the best! I will recommend this site to every aspiring migrant. God be with all of U the way he was with me  ..... and Firetoy, please find an heir on the site soon, coz once U have Ur grant, someone will need to continue doing Ur wonderful job
> 
> All the best guys!


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

vedadivya said:


> All my docs went into "Required" state.
> Most of them changed to "Received" after few days.
> But I have last set of documents that CO has asked on 8th Oct.
> They are still in required state. Is something wrong with them.
> Should I reattach them. Kindly help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Divya


Hi Divya, 

same is the case with me. First set of documents were changed ot received immediately.
Off late uploaded payslips, bank statement and other docs which after uploading says'required'.. the CO will definitely be able to see the docs.. so dont worry. there must be some bug in their app.
I have uploaded mine n my husband's form 80 but still the form 80 link is seen on my evisa. 

so there is a prob with their app. 

regards


----------



## Firetoy

Hi guys!!!
*VISA GRANT 
THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
Thanks all for your support!
Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


----------



## akshay1229

Varun1 said:


> I am 1984 born.... Thanks for the reply ..


even I am 1987..i submitted passport initially..
then school leaving certificate and PAN card..as i too dont hve birth certificate..

CO did not ask me anything..


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


Congrats Buddy... 

When are you flying....?


Which state you are preferred to go...


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!



heartiest congrats 

hope u will be around on this forum.. we have gotten used to ur useful information.. 
am glad u got ut grant.. 

may the best be urs firetoy!! for u deserve more than anyone for being so helpful to all 

regards
Rupa


----------



## praveenfire

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


Congratulations Firetoy..!!!!

Finally the Golden Email has arrived..

Time to party... :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ruchkal

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!




Wow... Congratulations Firetoy... :tea::tea: :cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig: :cheer2::cheer2: I am really happy for you...eace:eace:

All the very best and blessings from god for all your future endeavors....

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


I told you. You will get your grant in two days.

Congratulation !!!! so happy for you ....


----------



## terminator1

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


congrats firetoy


----------



## Nemydom

BrightSun6582 said:


> 2) When the department tell us to go for the health examination, how much time do we have to take it? I am interested to take the exam as late as possible for some reasons.
> ans: answered in above point. pls refer. If you wanna take it late.. wait for CO to ask for it and you will have 28 days to submit or clear MEds
> 
> 3) The same question about the spouse’s IELTS. I do know she has to get 4.5 points, but there is no information about the latest possible point to do it.
> Ans: no change to this
> 
> If we get the invite to apply for the visa, what do we have to do to take the health exam and spouse IELTS as late as possible?
> ans: Based on your last inputs, I understand that you've received the invite yet, think you're just done with submitting EOI. all the above applies only for who has already lodged visa online. There is a long way to go in your case.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks


[/QUOTE]



Thanks for you reply, but it is still unclear about the IELTS. I am trying to understand what is the latest point of TIME for my wife to provide the IELTS results? 

We are not in hurry, and actually would like the process to take as long as possible (I know it sounds strange) We would prefer to book her for IELTS only after we get successful results of the MEds. 

To make the question simple: When is the deadline to provide the spouse's IELTS?


About the 28 days to submit or clear MEds. Is it difficult to get some extension for this? Say, can we request another month to do that?


----------



## felix2020

Party time !!!
Visa Granted to Firetoy !!​


----------



## WizzyWizz

felix2020 said:


> Party time !!!
> Visa Granted to Firetoy !!​


Awesome! Congrats Firetoy!!!!!!!!!:humble:


----------



## sagz

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!
> Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## felix2020

Thanks for you reply, but it is still unclear about the IELTS. I am trying to understand what is the latest point of TIME for my wife to provide the IELTS results? 

We are not in hurry, and actually would like the process to take as long as possible (I know it sounds strange) We would prefer to book her for IELTS only after we get successful results of the MEds. 

To make the question simple: When is the deadline to provide the spouse's IELTS?


About the 28 days to submit or clear MEds. Is it difficult to get some extension for this? Say, can we request another month to do that?[/QUOTE]

IELTS score is valid up to 36 months. Hope this clarifies your inquiry.

Spouse's IELTS has to be submitted when CO is allocated. CO can be allocated in as little as 4 weeks.

You can get MED extension if you show sufficient reasons for it. For example, if your wife is pregnant, you can get an extension until the baby is born.


----------



## Maverick123

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


Congrats firetoy..!!! you deserved it..!!


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


Firetoy should be promoted as a Moderator for this forum so that he cannot leave us.​
Congratulation Again !!​


----------



## manubadboy

WizzyWizz said:


> Awesome! Congrats Firetoy!!!!!!!!!:humble:


Congrats firetoy.. All the best mate..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!
> Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


Congrats Firetoy.. Party hard..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Dinz

naveedsid said:


> I have lodged my visa application for 189 on 23rd Aug 2013 but I have not received any updates about CO allocation yet even after 8 weeks.
> 
> Is there anyone who has lodged the 189 visa application in Aug 2013 and the CO has not contacted him/her yet?
> 
> I have uploaded almost all the documents with PCC but medicals are not completed yet. The status of all the documents is received.


I submitted mine on 26/8 and i only got a CO on 21/10. So if u submitted after me you will get a CO soon. But would be a good idea to get ur PCC done and even the medical so that once the CO requests u have them ready. 

In my case PCC was uploaded with all the other documents and the medicals two weeks after that.


----------



## Mack1982

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


Congrats...


----------



## Dinz

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


Congrats Firetoy!! and All the Best!!! 

Thank u for all your insights and helpful info


----------



## sandhuaman

felix2020 said:


> Party time !!!
> Visa Granted to Firetoy !!​



CONGRATS FIRETOY:rockon:

:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## stevenmilton

Hi all,

This morning @ 5.30 we received our GRANT....Many thanks to our Lord who blessed us with a new chapter. 

Thank you all who supported us through your wishes and thoughts..

Finally , patience paid off


----------



## felix2020

stevenmilton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This morning @ 5.30 we received our GRANT....Many thanks to our Lord who blessed us with a new chapter.
> 
> Thank you all who supported us through your wishes and thoughts..
> 
> Finally , patience paid off


Congratulation !! your hard work finally paid off !!


----------



## stevenmilton

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation !! your hard work finally paid off !!


Thanks for your wishes...eace:


----------



## thanich

felix2020 said:


> Firetoy should be promoted as a Moderator for this forum so that he cannot leave us.​
> Congratulation Again !!​


Well said...

Firetoy 

congrats for your new position as well....


----------



## Nemydom

BrightSun6582 said:


> Spouse's IELTS has to be submitted when CO is allocated. CO can be allocated in as little as 4 weeks.


COuld you please provide the web link to those rules? I am sure it has to be mentioned somewhere, but I couldn't find. 

So, what is going happen, if my wife doesn't have IELTS at the time CO is allocated?

As far as I know, they can approve our visa, but we will have to pay huge money for the spouse's English course. 
What if we provide the spouse's IELTS at the time they request us to pay the English course fees? Anyway, there have to be some rules about that. 

By the way, on the New Zealand immigration web site everybody can get access to the instructions/procedures descriptions for the Immigration Officers. It is not easy to find, because there is no direct link, but it is EXTREMELY helpful. Is there anything like that available for Australian Immigration?


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


congratulations bro.. i would seriously like to meet you once personally.. 

and please don't forget stopping by this thread and keep us updated.

And don't stop predicting


----------



## nirmal39127

*waiting for CO*

waiting for CO


----------



## sylvia_australia

Congrats to all who get their grant today.

May god spread his blessing equally on all but in cloud brusting manner


----------



## abby0910

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


Congrats Firetoy!!!


----------



## srikar

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


There you go Mr Firetoy,The Spaniard becomes A GLADIATOR.
All the very best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmitKumar02

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


Congrats Firetoy!!! Party hard :bounce:


----------



## AbbasHosseini

I have noticed that Team 34 is the slowest and the most unresponsive team of all. 

My CO never replies back to me, and if she does, it takes her exactly 14 days to do so. 

I found out today that my CO forwarded my applicaion to ASIO 4 months after she was allocated despite the fact that everything was front loaded. 

4 months!!!!! how slow is that?! basically my application should have been forwared to ASIO in feb, when CO was allocated, not the 6th July. 

CO first name starts with L


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

srikar said:


> There you go Mr Firetoy,The Spaniard becomes A GLADIATOR.
> All the very best!!!!!!!!!



Srikar,

I see that u have applied for 189 on 30th aug.. did u try calling up the DIAC to find out abt CO allocation?

Can u pls keep me posted if u have any progress?? I also complete 8 weeks (Sep 2nd) this coming monday and done with all documentation work. Hope for some gud news next week

Regards


----------



## srikar

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Srikar,
> 
> I see that u have applied for 189 on 30th aug.. did u try calling up the DIAC to find out abt CO allocation?
> 
> Can u pls keep me posted if u have any progress?? I also complete 8 weeks (Sep 2nd) this coming monday and done with all documentation work. Hope for some gud news next week
> 
> Regards


Nope I have not called them,I ll wait till end of next week as its taking around 9-10 weeks as per the excel sheet for indians.
I have front loaded all the docs and hoping for a direct grant.
I ll keep you posted.
All the best !!


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

srikar said:


> Nope I have not called them,I ll wait till end of next week as its taking around 9-10 weeks as per the excel sheet for indians.
> I have front loaded all the docs and hoping for a direct grant.
> I ll keep you posted.
> All the best !!


Thanks for ur update

I too plan to wait till next friday before trying to call them 

regards


----------



## amitso

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


Congratulation Firetoy,

Enjoy, party hard & dont leave us here alone. Keep posting your predictions


----------



## amitso

Hi Rikki,

I tried calling our CO (VK) today, but no success.

Then I called DIAC, they said it is in progress and CO will get in touch if something is missing.

Still waiting.


----------



## passion75

stevenmilton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This morning @ 5.30 we received our GRANT....Many thanks to our Lord who blessed us with a new chapter.
> 
> Thank you all who supported us through your wishes and thoughts..
> 
> Finally , patience paid off


Steven,
Congratulations! This is encouraging to all those waiting after CO allocation. 
Did CO ask for form80 as well apart from PCC and Med. what do you see as a reason for delay, thats exactly after 6 months you received...pl share your points if any.
All the very Best for your future endeavours!!!


----------



## Heemu

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


Heartiest Congratulations Firetoy....Party Begins :whoo:...Btw, which state do you prefer to live?


----------



## manubadboy

stevenmilton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This morning @ 5.30 we received our GRANT....Many thanks to our Lord who blessed us with a new chapter.
> 
> Thank you all who supported us through your wishes and thoughts..
> 
> Finally , patience paid off


Congrats Steve.. All the best mate..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## muppallasiddhardha

Hi,
Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India
Is this the right link to apply for PCC?
Even after clicking on the "register" also, the new page is not opening.


----------



## Pardee

NSWPRASH said:


> HI All,
> 
> I was allocated to Team 34 Brisbane and they are taking too much time for my grant.
> Can somebody advice me what sort of action that i should take now ?
> 
> Should I call DIAC ? Its more than 60 days after medicals and PCC are provided.
> 
> Kindly tell me an advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> NSWPrash


Hi
My team is 33. But we are on the same boat. We started this journey near about 
Same time. I asked my CO about processing a few days ago via 
E mail. CO replied processing is going on.


----------



## seanbp

stevenmilton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This morning @ 5.30 we received our GRANT....Many thanks to our Lord who blessed us with a new chapter.
> 
> Thank you all who supported us through your wishes and thoughts..
> 
> Finally , patience paid off


Congrats Buddy.. wish you all the best for your future


----------



## TheEndGame

happy75 said:


> Hi,
> Did any Sep applicant assigned to Team 2 Adelaide and got Co?


Yeah i m. Got CO on 17th oct. But no contact yet


----------



## Rushi

Hi All,

What's the exact process they follow for VISA? do they again calculate our experience, qualifications etc?


----------



## muppallasiddhardha

TheEndGame said:


> Yeah i m. Got CO on 17th oct. But no contact yet


Hi,
How do we know that we got CO without contact?


----------



## Deep13

Yes they always tell the same thing.


----------



## Firetoy

WELL, WELL, WELL, I was always curious about how a visa looks like. So, here it is!


















Yeahh!!!!


----------



## ind2oz

Wait Wait Wait!!!!! its killing .... I am not sure what else are required. its been 10th week and I have no clue what is going on..


----------



## Firetoy

For those people asking where I'm going to live... well, I live already in Brisbane - Queensland. So if you are planning a trip near here, just let me know!


----------



## JoshLedger

Congratulations firetoy..
I'm few steps behind you.. 
Got my CO today..



Firetoy said:


> For those people asking where I'm going to live... well, I live already in Brisbane - Queensland. So if you are planning a trip near here, just let me know!


----------



## srikar

JoshLedger said:


> Congratulations firetoy..
> I'm few steps behind you..
> Got my CO today..


Please update your signature Josh.Congrats by the way!!!!


----------



## premchandjaladi

*Yes do call them*



NSWPRASH said:


> HI All,
> 
> I was allocated to Team 34 Brisbane and they are taking too much time for my grant.
> Can somebody advice me what sort of action that i should take now ?
> 
> Should I call DIAC ? Its more than 60 days after medicals and PCC are provided.
> 
> Kindly tell me an advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> NSWPrash


Yes u need to call them. within 28 days u need to provide docs after co approaches u. 
Its better u wake them up once asking for status of your application.

sometimes there is a possibility that ur file was ignored accidentally, because they have lot of files to follow.

Call them in a gentle tone to know your status.


----------



## Oz2013

Any CO or Grants for Sept 2013 189 Applicants ??


----------



## srikar

Firetoy said:


> For those people asking where I'm going to live... well, I live already in Brisbane - Queensland. So if you are planning a trip near here, just let me know!


Feeling very happy for you firetoy.


----------



## premchandjaladi

*Congrats*



stevenmilton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This morning @ 5.30 we received our GRANT....Many thanks to our Lord who blessed us with a new chapter.
> 
> Thank you all who supported us through your wishes and thoughts..
> 
> Finally , patience paid off


Congrats Steve
can you please share ur CO details

Thanks


----------



## darshamar

IELTS:April 15, AIMS Assessment:May 21, EOI:May 31/2013, PCC: June 2013, ACT SS :July 16, Visa Lodge: July 31 Medicals: August 06, CO Allocated: Sept 05/2013, Additional Documents Submission: Sept 19/2013, Reminder Email To CO: Oct 09/2013, Visa Grant: Oct 10/2013


----------



## srikar

Oz2013 said:


> Any CO or Grants for Sept 2013 189 Applicants ??


Mate there are 10 more 189 applicants in this forum for Aug.
Sep will start soon.


----------



## stevenmilton

premchandjaladi said:


> Congrats Steve
> can you please share ur CO details
> 
> Thanks


hi prem, 

My CO is from Team 34 Brisbane - AM


----------



## Colombo

Tomorrow is THE day..

I can smell it...


----------



## alireza_sh

AbbasHosseini said:


> I have noticed that Team 34 is the slowest and the most unresponsive team of all.
> 
> My CO never replies back to me, and if she does, it takes her exactly 14 days to do so.
> 
> I found out today that my CO forwarded my applicaion to ASIO 4 months after she was allocated despite the fact that everything was front loaded.
> 
> 4 months!!!!! how slow is that?! basically my application should have been forwared to ASIO in feb, when CO was allocated, not the 6th July.
> 
> CO first name starts with L


Hi Abbas,
How did u find out she sent ur application to AsSIO 4 months ago.
I am also with team 34 .

Regards,
ali


----------



## shk

hey 

I am also asked to provide a detailed job descriptiion signed by manager . 
My manager is ready to give this information.
But this can not be provided in company letter head.

Detailed duties & responsibiliteis in plain paper signed by manager is accepted ?


----------



## Ozbabe

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


Wow! Congrats! If you had sent the docs last week, who knows you may have received grant last week.

BTW, congrats to all those who received grants in the past one week. It sure has been raining grants here. It gives me lost of hope!


----------



## is5yk

srikar said:


> There you go Mr Firetoy,The Spaniard becomes A GLADIATOR.
> All the very best!!!!!!!!!



Congratulation mate.. Wish u all the best 

Regards
Is5y


----------



## vedadivya

No they need it on company letter head.



shk said:


> hey
> 
> I am also asked to provide a detailed job descriptiion signed by manager .
> My manager is ready to give this information.
> But this can not be provided in company letter head.
> 
> Detailed duties & responsibiliteis in plain paper signed by manager is accepted ?


----------



## shk

Sorry ! Some details 
189 - Applied on 22nd Aug , Called DIBP on 21st & got to know that CO is allocatd. 
Adelaide Team 4 , CO name : Emily LAURO

Got mail on 22nd from CO asking for Form 80, Medacal , PCC and experience details as follows 

Detailed work references showing duties, duration of employment and signed by your
manager;
● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
● Taxation Documents.

Alreay submitted a detailed refference letter in letter head initially used for ACS, but that is almost a year old now.But CO is asking for more
work reference signed by manager : Can this be in plain A4 sheet ? or letter head is mandatory ?


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

can someone please post the contact details of DIAC.


----------



## passion75

stevenmilton said:


> hi prem,
> 
> My CO is from Team 34 Brisbane - AM


Steven,
Congratulations! This is encouraging to all those waiting after CO allocation. 
Did CO ask for form80 as well apart from PCC and Med. what do you see as a reason for delay, thats exactly after 6 months you received...pl share your points if any.
All the very Best for your future endeavours!!!


----------



## srikar

One more anxious day has passed.Tomorrow I will complete 8 weeks.
Hope to hear something, front loaded everything may be a direct grant? God knows.
All the best every one!!!


----------



## Pardee

ind2oz said:


> Wait Wait Wait!!!!! its killing .... I am not sure what else are required. its been 10th week and I have no clue what is going on..


Hi
Keep waiting like me


----------



## muralimailbox

expatdude said:


> How could your agent send docs to DIBP util a team or CO is not assigned. Docs are send to the assigned team address
> 
> Please clear it from your agent. You should upload docs before Co allocation


You can send to [email protected] if you do not have a CO alloted and you wish to send some documents to DIBP. Please attach a covering letter along with your Visa TRN details and detailed explanation of the attached document.

Cheers,
Murali


----------



## jre05

srikar said:


> One more anxious day has passed.Tomorrow I will complete 8 weeks.
> Hope to hear something, front loaded everything may be a direct grant? God knows.
> All the best every one!!!


Yay Srikar, few more hours   Bell rings don, don, don, don.....Cheerup!!!!

We are eager to hear your happy news 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## muralimailbox

muppallasiddhardha said:


> So, we cannot do it in our local passport offices or commissionate offices (Vijayawada). We have to go for the passport seva kendram (Hyderabad or Visakapatnam) only????


Hi Siddardh,

You can apply from PSK Vijayawada itself lot of my friends got it from there.

PSK Vijayawada	Vijayawada	38-8-45, M.G Road (Bundar Road), Opp. Radio Station (AIR), Old Venkateswara Theatre Complex, Vijayawada-520010

you just need to fill the online form and submit take a printout and walkin to the PSK and then if the address is same as in Passport they give it on the same day if not they will initiate police verification which will take maximum of 15 days if you had changed only 1 address in the last one year.

Cheers,
Murali


----------



## surinsin

Varun1 said:


> I am 1984 born.... Thanks for the reply ..


Hi Varun,

Along with the 10th certificate you can also send affidavit mentioning that you dont have birth certificate.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## adnan qadir

Hi seniors

I am confused about uploading my documents. One of the senior advice to upload the scan of orignal attestation, however as per Book 6 a certified true copy of documents is required. Can any of you share the real time experience in this regards.

Second query relates to individuals from Pakistan. Do i need to attest my educational certificate from educational board and foreign office or not??

Thanks for your time in advance ?


----------



## AM

All the best Colombo
Hope for the best

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## Rikki15

Lets hope for the best


----------



## srikar

jre05 said:


> Yay Srikar, few more hours   Bell rings don, don, don, don.....Cheerup!!!!
> 
> We are eager to hear your happy news
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks Ram


----------



## ind2oz

adnan qadir said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I am confused about uploading my documents. One of the senior advice to upload the scan of orignal attestation, however as per Book 6 a certified true copy of documents is required. Can any of you share the real time experience in this regards.
> 
> Second query relates to individuals from Pakistan. Do i need to attest my educational certificate from educational board and foreign office or not??
> 
> Thanks for your time in advance ?


No attestation is required. Originals can be scanned and uploaded.
DIAC shall go for background check.


----------



## WizzyWizz

JaxSantiago said:


> Actually I got the same info from a friend before you posted. Makes me wonder if I know you or Ms. Taray Ganda.
> 
> I'm not a Singaporean btw. Today is my 2nd month of waiting so I guess a bit more won't hurt (who knows, CO might not ask for a SG COC -- similar to what happened to a Singapore based applicant :fingerscrossed


Or probably we know the friend who gave you the info.  hope you'll here from your CO soon.


----------



## terminator1

WizzyWizz said:


> Or probably we know the friend who gave you the info.  hope you'll here from your CO soon.


kamusta paare?


----------



## WizzyWizz

terminator1 said:


> kamusta paare?


Hahaha! Okay naman pare. Maybe you have a lot of Filipino friends


----------



## TheEndGame

muppallasiddhardha said:


> Hi,
> How do we know that we got CO without contact?


I called DIAC customer care, and checked with operator


----------



## terminator1

WizzyWizz said:


> Hahaha! Okay naman pare. Maybe you have a lot of Filipino friends


that's correct 
wish you all the best for your application!


----------



## solarik

---


----------



## gsp2canberra

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *gsp2canberra*,
> You have to collect a medium of instruction certificate which should clearly describe that she was a full-time student and all her studies was conducted in english, from her University.


Thanks Mithu.
My agent is saying that Australian Immigration only degree from western universities are recognized by them. I reckon lot of people did that and got their grants..

Is their any link on Australian Immigration site that states something on medium of instruction certificate?

Thanks
Bhanu


----------



## WizzyWizz

terminator1 said:


> that's correct
> wish you all the best for your application!


All the best to your application too pare. :tea:


----------



## mithu93ku

gsp2canberra said:


> Thanks Mithu.
> My agent is saying that Australian Immigration only degree from western universities are recognized by them. I reckon lot of people did that and got their grants..
> 
> Is their any link on Australian Immigration site that states something on medium of instruction certificate?
> 
> Thanks
> Bhanu


Hello *gsp2canberra*,

What your agent sayed is not true. I submitted medium of instruction certificate for my spouse and my CO accepted it. 
See the link and choose option 5
Functional English


> *Proof of functional English*
> 
> Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:
> 
> 
> an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
> an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
> the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
> a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English
> evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
> evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.


----------



## adameve

Congrats stevonmilton,your patience is really appreciable....enjoy now ...


----------



## adameve

Where is our firetoy ? He has got grant- hearty congrats- but where is he felix ????


----------



## felix2020

adameve said:


> Where is our firetoy ? He has got grant- hearty congrats- but where is he felix ????


Hi Adameve, 

Firetoy is on vacation celebrating his grant.

I am still here.


----------



## mithu93ku

stevenmilton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This morning @ 5.30 we received our GRANT....Many thanks to our Lord who blessed us with a new chapter.
> 
> Thank you all who supported us through your wishes and thoughts..
> 
> Finally , patience paid off


Congrats *Firetoy* and *stevenmilton*


----------



## cse_supriya

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *gsp2canberra*,
> 
> What your agent sayed is not true. I submitted medium of instruction certificate for my spouse and my CO accepted it.
> See the link and choose option 5
> Functional English


Hello Mithu

As u said cud u plz throw some light on wat u said " I submitted medium of instruction certificate for my spouse " .

I mean wat is d format 4 dat certificate n where did u get it from? wat al do we need2 do 4 dat certificate?


----------



## felix2020

adnan qadir said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I am confused about uploading my documents. One of the senior advice to upload the scan of orignal attestation, however as per Book 6 a certified true copy of documents is required. Can any of you share the real time experience in this regards.
> 
> Second query relates to individuals from Pakistan. Do i need to attest my educational certificate from educational board and foreign office or not??
> 
> Thanks for your time in advance ?


DIAC doesn't mention anything about colour copy anywhere. They specifically mention certified copy. If anyone has the source on colour copies, they can post it here. 

Regarding attestation, I think Pakistan has a different rule for attesting educational certificate. It's better to attest it from the educational board I guess.


----------



## goodguy2

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!



Many Congratulations Firetoy 


Have a great time.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020

muppallasiddhardha said:


> Hi,
> How do we know that we got CO without contact?


You can call DIBP and find out whether you have CO or not.

Depending on the mood of the operator, they may or may not tell you anything.

They have the standard answer:

1. CO has been allocated and will be in touch with you. Waiting begins again.

2. CO has not been allocated. Frustration remains.

3. You can check status on e-visa. Processing time is 6 months.


----------



## itisme

I have few questions on medicals...
1. How long will entire process of medical take per person (How many hours)?
2. Do we have to go to medical test on empty stomach?
3. What all tests do they do in the entire process (both for Adults and 3 Year old kid)?
4. I was about to schedule appointment with CDC Mumbai and both myself and my wife got attacked with Viral fever.  Do you suggest us to wait until we are back to normal or it doesn't matter even if we go ahead with medical tests?
Your quick response is highly appreciated.


----------



## felix2020

Rushi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What's the exact process they follow for VISA? do they again calculate our experience, qualifications etc?


It's a very good question and different type of question. Well, the process of grant is very simple:

1. You lodge your visa based on EOI, so they make sure all your EOI claims are valid. For example, if you claim 10 years work experience, they have to be satisfied with the evidence you provide them.

2. You meet the health and character requirements.


----------



## gtaark

Congrats Steven...

Exactly 6 months..I must say DIAC surely keeps its promise of 6 months.




stevenmilton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This morning @ 5.30 we received our GRANT....Many thanks to our Lord who blessed us with a new chapter.
> 
> Thank you all who supported us through your wishes and thoughts..
> 
> Finally , patience paid off


----------



## NSWPRASH

*DIAC Telephone Number*



premchandjaladi said:


> Yes u need to call them. within 28 days u need to provide docs after co approaches u.
> Its better u wake them up once asking for status of your application.
> 
> sometimes there is a possibility that ur file was ignored accidentally, because they have lot of files to follow.
> 
> Call them in a gentle tone to know your status.



HI Prem,
Thanks a lot to giving me an advice. Do you know the telephone number that I should call ?

In fact I gave my medicals and PCC within 5 days time. However CO did ask further verification on form 80's spelling mistake of my wife's surname, then we provided an affidavit with wife's National identity card translation. after that there was no response from the CO of Team 34 Brisbane. :mmph:

Thanks once again. 

Regards,
NSWPrash


----------



## NSWPRASH

Pardee said:


> Hi
> My team is 33. But we are on the same boat. We started this journey near about
> Same time. I asked my CO about processing a few days ago via
> E mail. CO replied processing is going on.


Donno buddy when i can expect my golden mail, Its taking too much time since i have submitted all the documents more than 60 days ago. 


I am going to contact DIAC on tomorrow after that i will share their response.

Regards,
NSWPrash


----------



## stevenmilton

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats Firetoy and stevenmilton


Thanks a lot

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

Varun1 said:


> Hello felix,
> 
> CO asked me to send my Birth certificate as evidence of BIRTH OR AGE...
> 
> But I dont have my birth certificate...
> 
> Can I send my passport as Evidence of Birth or Age..?
> 
> Is it acceptable?


I think your question has already been answered.

DIAC has a document checklist you can follow when a birth certificate is not available.

The checklist is in the following link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## ali_sajjad86

G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO allocation may take anywhere from 7 to 10 weeks time depending on the number of applications filed. As per last 2 to 3 months, for 189 it is taking 8 weeks time. Once the CO is assigned, the CO will study your case and if your case is simple with all the documents uploaded and no complications, then you may get a direct grant (CO won't ask for any further documents). In such a case, after CO allocation, the visa grant could be in less than a weeks time.
> 
> If documentations is not enough, CO may ask for some more documents. Then he may get back to the case in some days like 2 weeks. In such cases, visa grant may come in months time after CO allocation.
> 
> As you have applied in the month of October, you may expect your CO by 1st or 2nd week of December 2013. As Xmas is in December, if CO asks for any additional documents, then you may get your grant by mid of Jan 14. But if everything is clear and no further documents required, you may get your grant in December anytime...!:smile:
> 
> Regds
> GD



Thankyou so much for the clarification. Really appreciate it. Well i checked yesterday even my emedicals are uploaded online. Now the link is not there. I did receive 1 email from Team 13 Adelaide asking me to send details of passports and where i was from 2009 to 2010. I already uploaded all that online with the application. Anyways i did attached the relevant data again with that email and send it to them. They said they are not the CO and its not assigned it. When assigned they will tell within 02 weeks. Lets see.


----------



## drshk

Heartiest congratulations Firetoy :cheer2: :cheer2:



Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aparwar

cse_supriya said:


> Hello Mithu As u said cud u plz throw some light on wat u said " I submitted medium of instruction certificate for my spouse " . I mean wat is d format 4 dat certificate n where did u get it from? wat al do we need2 do 4 dat certificate?


Hi...I was asked to furnish the same document for my wife. We went to Delhi university and they have a "medium of instruction" formatted certificate. We applied for that and got within a week. 

PM me if you need more details. Thanks.


----------



## Firetoy

Ok people! It's Friday, so let's see a rain of grants and CO allocations today!!!!
Finger crossed for all of you!


----------



## Firetoy

I'm in hangover land right now, adameve.... but still here!



adameve said:


> Where is our firetoy ? He has got grant- hearty congrats- but where is he felix ????


----------



## Sad Fishie

Firetoy said:


> Ok people! It's Friday, so let's see a rain of grants and CO allocations today!!!!
> Finger crossed for all of you!


Congrats on becoming a resident!  I wish you all the best going forward! It's was good meeting you at this forum. 

Please wish me luck that I may get my grant within the next month too :'( 

Stick around the forum if you can. You are loved by many here!


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

stevenmilton*








​


----------



## gsp2canberra

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *gsp2canberra*,
> 
> What your agent sayed is not true. I submitted medium of instruction certificate for my spouse and my CO accepted it.
> See the link and choose option 5
> Functional English


Thanks bro!
Now need to convince the agent...

And also by any chance if u can share the format of the certificate please.. I am not sure if university will have it... Thanks again.


----------



## Firetoy

Thanks Fishie!

Good luck with you application. Do you still have this team 13 or has it changed?
Let's hope everything goes smooth!



Sad Fishie said:


> Congrats on becoming a resident!  I wish you all the best going forward! It's was good meeting you at this forum.
> 
> Please wish me luck that I may get my grant within the next month too :'(
> 
> Stick around the forum if you can. You are loved by many here!


----------



## Firetoy

Birender! Where are you? No CO yet?? This has to be a direct grant!!!Did you upload everything?
Are you sure your agent paid everything or did he run away with your money???
Let's see how it is going today! Good luck anyway


----------



## AM

Congrats firetoy 

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## Sad Fishie

Firetoy said:


> Thanks Fishie!
> 
> Good luck with you application. Do you still have this team 13 or has it changed?
> Let's hope everything goes smooth!


No Im assigned to a co in team 34, 13 only contacted me initially for clarifications. I've tried updating my data however, it's been a while that I don't have access to the file. 

My Co was assigned on 9th Oct, and I was contacted on the 12th saying that secuirity checks are underway and that it could take 12 months or more. This has been quite upsetting news to me. However I can only pray and hope that I get a grant soon.


----------



## WizzyWizz

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> stevenmilton*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Congrats stevenmilton!!!

Firetoy: you are very creative! Please prepare that stamp when I get my grant.


----------



## vedadivya

1. I am in Melbourne. Medicals for me and my husband took 6hrs. There were around 200 people waiting. The actual process would take 30 mins.
2. You need not go on empty stomach. 
3. Chest X Ray, General Check up (BP, Height, weight...etc), Blood Test, Urine Test followed by doctor consultation. I am not sure about the kids.
4. My suggestion would be to wait for few days. Because if they dont clear the medicals, they will ask for reexam and then the immigration medical team verifies the results...so on...it is timetaking process. Better not to take risk.



itisme said:


> I have few questions on medicals...
> 1. How long will entire process of medical take per person (How many hours)?
> 2. Do we have to go to medical test on empty stomach?
> 3. What all tests do they do in the entire process (both for Adults and 3 Year old kid)?
> 4. I was about to schedule appointment with CDC Mumbai and both myself and my wife got attacked with Viral fever.  Do you suggest us to wait until we are back to normal or it doesn't matter even if we go ahead with medical tests?
> Your quick response is highly appreciated.


----------



## Colombo

Firetoy said:


> Birender! Where are you? No CO yet?? This has to be a direct grant!!!Did you upload everything?
> Are you sure your agent paid everything or did he run away with your money???
> Let's see how it is going today! Good luck anyway


*Fire Toy my Man;

I feel so happy about you....

Keep up the good work... 

Cheers

XXX 
*


----------



## muralimailbox

*Got CO allocated today.*

Hi All,

Got my CO allocated today. He asked for Birth Certificates for me and my wife and Form 80 for my wife. Initials SB Team 2 GSM adelaide. Need suggestions how is this team also need information with regards to what all are considered for Birth Certificates...

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Murali


----------



## Vijay24

muralimailbox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my CO allocated today. He asked for Birth Certificates for me and my wife and Form 80 for my wife. Simon O Brien Team 2 GSM adelaide. Need suggestions how is this team also need information with regards to what all are considered for Birth Certificates...
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Murali


10th Marks Card and Passport copy are considered for Birth Certificates.


----------



## premchandjaladi

*Finally got my grant*

This morning I recieved my grant.

Six years of long wait and patience rewarded me *the grant* today.


*I thank each and everyone on this forum for their valuable suggestions and prayers.

Thank you Expatians*


----------



## praveenreddy

muralimailbox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my CO allocated today. He asked for Birth Certificates for me and my wife and Form 80 for my wife. Initials SB Team 2 GSM adelaide. Need suggestions how is this team also need information with regards to what all are considered for Birth Certificates...
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Murali



Hi Murali

Congrats at last half pain paid off . Can u tell me how much experience u claimed. Wat docs u have uploaded for the work evidence. Like payslips how many years u uploaded if bank statement how many years and also about tax returns. 

I applied on 11 sep and no sign of CO. 

Do u have any changes in ur evisa page like medicals getting received etc.


----------



## abhaytomar

Colombo said:


> Tomorrow is THE day..
> 
> I can smell it...


Best of luck to you Colombo.....


----------



## sahil772

premchandjaladi said:


> This morning I recieved my grant.
> 
> Six years of long wait and patience rewarded me the grant today.


Congrats Prem.... very happy for you. ......Enjoy your success. .......

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## praveenreddy

premchandjaladi said:


> This morning I recieved my grant.
> 
> Six years of long wait and patience rewarded me *the grant* today.
> 
> 
> *I thank each and everyone on this forum for their valuable suggestions and prayers.
> 
> Thank you Expatians*


Congrats man. Enjoy ur day . Very quick grant.


----------



## premchandjaladi

sahil772 said:


> Congrats Prem.... very happy for you. ......Enjoy your success. .......
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Thank u Steve


----------



## Colombo

abhaytomar said:


> Best of luck to you Colombo.....


Thanks Man....


----------



## premchandjaladi

praveenreddy said:


> Congrats man. Enjoy ur day . Very quick grant.


Thank u Praveen my advice for new applicants is front load ur docs before CO allocates


----------



## JaxSantiago

donshoaibuc said:


> Hi, I am offshore 189 applicant, can you please tell me which number to call to check for the case assignment.
> 
> Regards,


I just added a new tab in the 189-190 Visa Aspirants Club named "*Links/Contact Nos*".

Everybody please feel free to update that tab with URLs / Contact Numbers that you deem will be of help to fellow applicants.


----------



## WizzyWizz

premchandjaladi said:


> This morning I recieved my grant.
> 
> Six years of long wait and patience rewarded me *the grant* today.
> 
> 
> *I thank each and everyone on this forum for their valuable suggestions and prayers.
> 
> Thank you Expatians*


You deserve it! Enjoy the celebration mate! All the best to you and to your new journey. Congratulations.


----------



## Colombo

*Hi guys...

I have just noticed that the order of documents preview in thee visa application page is changing.
Is this a system issue...

or is it normal for all of us...

Cheers*

XXX


----------



## manubadboy

premchandjaladi said:


> This morning I recieved my grant.
> 
> Six years of long wait and patience rewarded me *the grant* today.
> 
> 
> *I thank each and everyone on this forum for their valuable suggestions and prayers.
> 
> Thank you Expatians*


Congratulation Prem.. You deserve it my friend.. Party hard today opcorn:


----------



## pulikali

leonine4eva said:


> Hello my lovely fellow members!!
> 
> The anxiety has finally ended for us!! Got my Grant letter today. I thank you wonderful forum members who were the sole contributors to my progress! U guys r the best! I will recommend this site to every aspiring migrant. God be with all of U the way he was with me  ..... and Firetoy, please find an heir on the site soon, coz once U have Ur grant, someone will need to continue doing Ur wonderful job
> 
> All the best guys!


Congrats, leonine4eva!! All the best and see u in Aus soon...


~~~


----------



## pulikali

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!



Congrats Firetoy!!! Very happy for you. 
Let's catch up for a drink or two if you are flying to Melbourne anytime.. 


~~~


----------



## manubadboy

Colombo said:


> *Hi guys...
> 
> I have just noticed that the order of documents preview in thee visa application page is changing.
> Is this a system issue...
> 
> or is it normal for all of us...
> 
> Cheers*
> 
> XXX


I guess it is normal.. It keeps on changing..:frusty:


----------



## felix2020

Colombo said:


> *Hi guys...
> 
> I have just noticed that the order of documents preview in thee visa application page is changing.
> Is this a system issue...
> 
> or is it normal for all of us...
> 
> Cheers*
> 
> XXX


It changes all the time. I log in around 3 times a day, and each time the order of documents is different.


----------



## pulikali

Colombo said:


> *Hi guys...
> 
> I have just noticed that the order of documents preview in thee visa application page is changing.
> Is this a system issue...
> 
> or is it normal for all of us...
> 
> Cheers*
> 
> XXX


That seems to be normal behaviour, Colombo. 
I have seen my docs go up and down the list many a times...
Better not to read too much into the eVisa system as some 'glitches' can cause minor heart-attacks sometimes!! 



~~~


----------



## ruchkal

premchandjaladi said:


> This morning I recieved my grant.
> 
> Six years of long wait and patience rewarded me *the grant* today.
> 
> 
> *I thank each and everyone on this forum for their valuable suggestions and prayers.
> 
> Thank you Expatians*


Wow... Congratulations Prem lane: :cheer2::flypig::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2:... I am really happy for you...

All the very best for your future endeavors mate... :hand::hand:

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Hi itisme,

Am seeing that u are in India. Mine and my husband's medical took 2 hrs flat. It all depends on how fast they are. if you take an appointment early morning around 8 thats best. you will be done soon. 

Also,Divya has aptly mentioned, the tests they do are all that she has said.
No need to go on empty stomach. And for ur child they will just check height and weight , as I saw a couple with a child when I went for my tests and they mentioned this. 

You might even be shocked that they charge 1000rs+ just to check ur baby's height and weight. 

Also, ensure that the general doc that u meet for check up enters all ur details correctly onto form 26.

best is to go for check up when u a hail and healthy 

All the best



vedadivya said:


> 1. I am in Melbourne. Medicals for me and my husband took 6hrs. There were around 200 people waiting. The actual process would take 30 mins.
> 2. You need not go on empty stomach.
> 3. Chest X Ray, General Check up (BP, Height, weight...etc), Blood Test, Urine Test followed by doctor consultation. I am not sure about the kids.
> 4. My suggestion would be to wait for few days. Because if they dont clear the medicals, they will ask for reexam and then the immigration medical team verifies the results...so on...it is timetaking process. Better not to take risk.


----------



## itisme

vedadivya said:


> 1. I am in Melbourne. Medicals for me and my husband took 6hrs. There were around 200 people waiting. The actual process would take 30 mins.
> 2. You need not go on empty stomach.
> 3. Chest X Ray, General Check up (BP, Height, weight...etc), Blood Test, Urine Test followed by doctor consultation. I am not sure about the kids.
> 4. My suggestion would be to wait for few days. Because if they dont clear the medicals, they will ask for reexam and then the immigration medical team verifies the results...so on...it is timetaking process. Better not to take risk.


Thank you very much Divya!


----------



## itisme

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi itisme,
> 
> Am seeing that u are in India. Mine and my husband's medical took 2 hrs flat. It all depends on how fast they are. if you take an appointment early morning around 8 thats best. you will be done soon.
> 
> Also,Divya has aptly mentioned, the tests they do are all that she has said.
> No need to go on empty stomach. And for ur child they will just check height and weight , as I saw a couple with a child when I went for my tests and they mentioned this.
> 
> You might even be shocked that they charge 1000rs+ just to check ur baby's height and weight.
> 
> Also, ensure that the general doc that u meet for check up enters all ur details correctly onto form 26.
> 
> best is to go for check up when u a hail and healthy
> 
> All the best


That was very helpful. Thanks a lot Rupa!


----------



## seanbp

felix2020 said:


> DIAC doesn't mention anything about colour copy anywhere. They specifically mention certified copy. If anyone has the source on colour copies, they can post it here.
> 
> Regarding attestation, I think Pakistan has a different rule for attesting educational certificate. It's better to attest it from the educational board I guess.


Hi Felex. this is the message i had received from the CO when i had to submit additional documents. 
Quote " GSM Adelaide accepts scanned copies. If possible, please provide colour scanned copies of original documents. If you are unable to colour scan documents, please ensure that the documents you scan are certified copies. Unquote
Hope this helps


----------



## seanbp

Firetoy said:


> I'm in hangover land right now, adameve.... but still here!


Congratulations


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Birender! Where are you? No CO yet?? This has to be a direct grant!!!Did you upload everything?
> Are you sure your agent paid everything or did he run away with your money???
> Let's see how it is going today! Good luck anyway


I am hoping a direct grant too.. 

no contact from CO yet, all docs uploaded upfront. 

I am expecting my friend's grant before me, she is with team 33 and applied on 16th Aug.

Thanks a lot for your wishes brother, i really need them 

and congratulations again, wishing you success in every step ahead in your life. 

cheers and don't stop predicting


----------



## seanbp

premchandjaladi said:


> This morning I recieved my grant.
> 
> Six years of long wait and patience rewarded me *the grant* today.
> 
> 
> *I thank each and everyone on this forum for their valuable suggestions and prayers.
> 
> Thank you Expatians*


Congratulations Buddy


----------



## Dinz

Guys,

Does your status change from 'In Progress' to 'Finalised' once they give you the grant? Has anyone checked?


----------



## Rikki15

nothing heard from CO yet.... i think again i am in the pool of waiting game....
I really need some strong blessings....... otherwise this silence is going to kill me....


----------



## Birender

Dinz said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does your status change from 'In Progress' to 'Finalised' once they give you the grant? Has anyone checked?


yess... are you getting that status?


----------



## G D SINGH

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Thankyou so much for the clarification. Really appreciate it. Well i checked yesterday even my emedicals are uploaded online. Now the link is not there. I did receive 1 email from Team 13 Adelaide asking me to send details of passports and where i was from 2009 to 2010. I already uploaded all that online with the application. Anyways i did attached the relevant data again with that email and send it to them. They said they are not the CO and its not assigned it. When assigned they will tell within 02 weeks. Lets see.


Hi,

Its the pre screening of the application that is going on. Before the CO, the pre check happens, just to see if the application is valid or any major documents are not missing. This happens to share the application load for the CO. Once the precheck is done, the file moves on to the CO.

So the things have started for you. This is a very good news..!
All the best..!

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Thankyou so much for the clarification. Really appreciate it. Well i checked yesterday even my emedicals are uploaded online. Now the link is not there. I did receive 1 email from Team 13 Adelaide asking me to send details of passports and where i was from 2009 to 2010. I already uploaded all that online with the application. Anyways i did attached the relevant data again with that email and send it to them. They said they are not the CO and its not assigned it. When assigned they will tell within 02 weeks. Lets see.


When did you applied? I mean which date of October?

BTW, can you pls upload your information in your signatures...!

Thanks!


----------



## praveenreddy

premchandjaladi said:


> Thank u Praveen my advice for new applicants is front load ur docs before CO allocates


Tank u for the info prem can u plz share how many years of work experience u claimed and wat evidence have u provided for that such as bank statement,payslips and tax returns 

As I have uploaded 2 years payslips and 2 years bank statement


----------



## JaxSantiago

Birender said:


> I am hoping a direct grant too..
> 
> no contact from CO yet, all docs uploaded upfront.


We're 1 day apart. Same boat. Waiting for contact from a CO.

Im kinda hoping my CO would get in touch with me by now coz they usually ask for Singapore COC -- something I have yet to work on.

Oh well. As they say.. patience is a virtue. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NSWPRASH

HI,
Can anybody give me DIAC telephone number ?

Thanks,
NSWPrash


----------



## Jullz

Dear Seniors,
A friend of mine has just send his file for assessment at EA for Civil Engineer. He told me that he has unable to get any WORK REFERENCE and JOB DESCRIPTION from his employer. He said that EA is not asking for those in particular and he can prove his employment with other documents. But my doubt is, DIAC will be satisfied with other docs if he will not send a work reference and a job description on his visa application?
Waiting for your advice! Thanks!


----------



## felix2020

nswprash said:


> hi,
> can anybody give me diac telephone number ?
> 
> Thanks,
> nswprash


1 300 364 613


----------



## mithu93ku

gsp2canberra said:


> Thanks bro!
> Now need to convince the agent...
> 
> And also by any chance if u can share the format of the certificate please.. I am not sure if university will have it... Thanks again.



Something like this......


> Ref. ………………
> Date: ...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEDIUM OF INSTRUCTION CERTIFICATE
> 
> 
> This is to certify that ……………. was a student of ……….. Department, ……….., bearing the Student ID No: ……….. from the session …….. to ………... She has completed the course of “…………….” successfully.
> 
> Medium of instruction under which she carried out her undergraduate courses here at …………. was English.
> 
> I wish her every success in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registrar,
> ……………..


----------



## kuljit_in14

I got the invitation on 21st oct. However i am in big trouble as i am getting an error when applying for the visa in skillselect. The error is "Service temporarily unavailable. Please try again later" and is on page 7 of 17. I am not able to go through the application and lodge it. I have tried all the diff browsers, machines and networks but still getting same problem. I have also emailed to skillselect support team but no reply from them so far. If anyone from the group having same problem or anyone knows about the solution. KINDLY HELP PLEASE.


----------



## amitso

Rupa Pankaj said:


> can someone please post the contact details of DIAC.


DIAC Contact number is 

+61 1300 364 613, better to call from a IP phone. It take 15-20 min to connect to a operator.

Better to call early, like 9-10 Australian time


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Thank u amitso 



amitso said:


> DIAC Contact number is
> 
> +61 1300 364 613, better to call from a IP phone. It take 15-20 min to connect to a operator.
> 
> Better to call early, like 9-10 Australian time


----------



## shift_move

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!! VISA GRANT THIS MORNING!!! Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!! Thanks all for your support! Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


Congratulations , all the best!


----------



## Dinz

Birender said:


> yess... are you getting that status?


Not yet....! I keep checking that since the mails are gng to my agent so I wont know if until she checks her mail and informs.

This wait is torture!!!!!!


----------



## praveenfire

Its totally a dry day today...


No Signs of any Grant or CO allocation. :frusty:


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*Dry dayy*

no grant or co allocation tody . dnt knw what will god do . 
so tensed and worried . 
no revert from team or agent 
everything is in process and all rush is at brisbane team doorstep . 
dont knw what they do 
all adealaide team applicants are getting grant so seen its only the brisbane team which is not giving grants today


----------



## felix2020

Dinz said:


> Guys,
> 
> Does your status change from 'In Progress' to 'Finalised' once they give you the grant? Has anyone checked?


Can you create a signature with your timeline please ?


----------



## vedadivya

Which team are you assigned to?



ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> no grant or co allocation tody . dnt knw what will god do .
> so tensed and worried .
> no revert from team or agent
> everything is in process and all rush is at brisbane team doorstep .
> dont knw what they do
> all adealaide team applicants are getting grant so seen its only the brisbane team which is not giving grants today


----------



## Rikki15

I am the most cursed sole. my CO replied asking for some more evidence about my wife's name identitiy. mails says :

"Please be advised a statutory declaration alone is not sufficient as evidence of identity. Please provide further evidence that Shridevi Venkatesh Kaveri and Shridevi Vijaykumar Kulkarni are the same individual. This may include, but is not limited to, PAN card, relationship certificate, driver’s license, etc."

Is anybody aware of relationship certificate she is refering to???


----------



## stevenmilton

WizzyWizz said:


> Congrats stevenmilton!!!
> 
> Firetoy: you are very creative! Please prepare that stamp when I get my grant.


Thank you firetoy... congrats to you too

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## amitso

Rikki15 said:


> I am the most cursed sole. my CO replied asking for some more evidence about my wife's name identitiy. mails says :
> 
> "Please be advised a statutory declaration alone is not sufficient as evidence of identity. Please provide further evidence that Shridevi Venkatesh Kaveri and Shridevi Vijaykumar Kulkarni are the same individual. This may include, but is not limited to, PAN card, relationship certificate, driver’s license, etc."
> 
> Is anybody aware of relationship certificate she is refering to???


Hi Rikki,

I have submitted marriage certificate for this. In marriage certificated her maiden name is mentioned which proves that she has married to me, also her passport has her maiden name.

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## Dinz

Sorry guys,

Signature added.

Yep Brisbane seems slowwwwww :/


----------



## stevenmilton

premchandjaladi said:


> Congrats Steve
> can you please share ur CO details
> 
> Thanks


Case officer AM from team 34 brisbane

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

vedadivya said:


> Which team are you assigned to?


brisbane team dont knw the number 33,34 etc , my agent didnt reply


----------



## Rikki15

Actually i have already provide my marriage certificate


----------



## Birender

Dinz said:


> Not yet....! I keep checking that since the mails are gng to my agent so I wont know if until she checks her mail and informs.
> 
> This wait is torture!!!!!!


same here. lets see.. hoping quick grants  best of luck


----------



## stevenmilton

passion75 said:


> Steven,
> Congratulations! This is encouraging to all those waiting after CO allocation.
> Did CO ask for form80 as well apart from PCC and Med. what do you see as a reason for delay, thats exactly after 6 months you received...pl share your points if any.
> All the very Best for your future endeavours!!!


See passion I went thru agent and when I lodged application with dibp on 24 apr I submitted all docs except pcc and medicals.. delay I guess was in CO allocation and the time taken for her to respond.. she was on leave for so long... reason for the huge backlog they have... I had called dibp numerous times. . Only in sep I was informed that CO was assigned. . She contacted me in sep asking for meds and pcc.. after submitting 2.5 weeks went by w/o any info.. then yesterday we got grant. .. WHEW... I'm still in la la land... keep pinching myself to see whether I'm not dreaming. .. I pray that God will bless everyone soon who are waiting. ..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ganda

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> brisbane team dont knw the number 33,34 etc , my agent didnt reply


I'm also from T34 Brisbane..  Till now no news from my CO. From which team r u?


----------



## stevenmilton

gtaark said:


> Congrats Steven...
> 
> Exactly 6 months..I must say DIAC surely keeps its promise of 6 months.


He he he.. they sure do

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ganda

solarik said:


> Applied on aug 01. All docs uploaded. Med & pcc done. Waiting


Any updates on your application? Did BH replied ur last email? 

I still got no news.


----------



## passion75

premchandjaladi said:


> This morning I recieved my grant.
> 
> Six years of long wait and patience rewarded me *the grant* today.
> 
> 
> *I thank each and everyone on this forum for their valuable suggestions and prayers.
> 
> Thank you Expatians*


Congrats Prem! Goodluck for your future ventures. Have great time


----------



## Rikki15

amitso said:


> Hi Rikki,
> 
> I have submitted marriage certificate for this. In marriage certificated her maiden name is mentioned which proves that she has married to me, also her passport has her maiden name.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Did Co requested the same evidences like me, even to you???


----------



## passion75

stevenmilton said:


> See passion I went thru agent and when I lodged application with dibp on 24 apr I submitted all docs except pcc and medicals.. delay I guess was in CO allocation and the time taken for her to respond.. she was on leave for so long... reason for the huge backlog they have... I had called dibp numerous times. . Only in sep I was informed that CO was assigned. . She contacted me in sep asking for meds and pcc.. after submitting 2.5 weeks went by w/o any info.. then yesterday we got grant. .. WHEW... I'm still in la la land... keep pinching myself to see whether I'm not dreaming. .. I pray that God will bless everyone soon who are waiting. ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


Oh Steven, thats great. I understand how it'd ve been while waiting that long. Thanks for sharing the info in detail. just one Q, did you frontload all payslips, bank statement and IT-return docs for claiming experience? Have a great time. GoodLuck ahead!


----------



## Dinz

Guys,

What does TRIM mean in the documents upload page? Shows that evidence of relationship changed to 'requested' on 23/10 and same showing as TRIM under the documents uploaded lot.

whats TRIM????


----------



## jre05

Dinz said:


> Guys,
> 
> What does TRIM mean in the documents upload page? Shows that evidence of relationship changed to 'requested' on 23/10 and same showing as TRIM under the documents uploaded lot.
> 
> whats TRIM????


The Requirement Is Met. 

It means, they have reviewed your document and it has been accepted/finalized as the appropriate evidence for that requirement.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*hi*



Dinz said:


> Guys,
> 
> What does TRIM mean in the documents upload page? Shows that evidence of relationship changed to 'requested' on 23/10 and same showing as TRIM under the documents uploaded lot.
> 
> whats TRIM????


urs co is also from brisbane team


----------



## srikar

Dinz said:


> Guys,
> 
> What does TRIM mean in the documents upload page? Shows that evidence of relationship changed to 'requested' on 23/10 and same showing as TRIM under the documents uploaded lot.
> 
> whats TRIM????


Ram(jre).
I strongly remember that TRIM stands for The requirement is Mandatory and not Met.

Dinz,Need not worry as you have already uploaded required evidence.


----------



## praveenfire

Dinz said:


> Guys,
> 
> What does TRIM mean in the documents upload page? Shows that evidence of relationship changed to 'requested' on 23/10 and same showing as TRIM under the documents uploaded lot.
> 
> whats TRIM????



TRIM means The Requirement Is Mandatory.

Perhaps the documents that you have uploaded for evidence of relationship is not accessible by the CO.

You may need to email him. Did you receive email from CO?


----------



## sandhuaman

premchandjaladi said:


> This morning I recieved my grant.
> 
> Six years of long wait and patience rewarded me *the grant* today.
> 
> 
> *I thank each and everyone on this forum for their valuable suggestions and prayers.
> 
> Thank you Expatians*



congrats BRO:israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel::israel:


----------



## PDHUNT

Varun1 said:


> Thanks for replying,
> 
> CO initials are VI..
> 
> what was yours?
> 
> And what documents CO asked you before grant...?


My CO initials are HG.

She asked me for my work experience certificates and PCC.


----------



## Firetoy

I remember seeing a thread about TRIM. There was a discussion about what TRIM stands for, some people said THE REQUIREMENT IS MANDATORY, others, THE REQUIREMENT IS MET.
If I remember well, some users said that they received a email from their CO asking for documents, with the word TRIM in the subject. In that case, it must be THE REQUIREMENT IS MANDATORY since it doesn't make sense other way.




srikar said:


> Rram(jre).
> I strongly remember that TRIM stands for The requirement is Mandatory and not Met.
> 
> Dinz,Need not worry as you have already uploaded required evidence.


----------



## jre05

srikar said:


> Rram(jre).
> I strongly remember that TRIM stands for The requirement is Mandatory and not Met.
> 
> Dinz,Need not worry as you have already uploaded required evidence.


Hello Srikar,

Thanks for correcting me. Even I thought that, but there is a discussion in this below thread. It was told by the Admin of this blog (Superm) that, generally it means Met. Well anyway. Its a good info for me.

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

Also, a status called "Met" is there which is mentioned in the blog below.

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

So, TRIM could be Mandatory  Just a guess.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Colombo

dinz said:


> guys,
> 
> what does trim mean in the documents upload page? Shows that evidence of relationship changed to 'requested' on 23/10 and same showing as trim under the documents uploaded lot.
> 
> Whats trim????


this requirement is mandatory


----------



## srikar

jre05 said:


> Hello Srikar,
> 
> Thanks for correcting me. Even I thought that, but there is a discussion in this below thread. It was told by the Admin of this blog (Superm) that, generally it means Met. Well anyway. Its a good info for me.
> 
> Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Nothing wrong in not knowing,I too learnt many things only after coming here.
The best thing of all is we respond with our Best of Knowledge.


----------



## jre05

srikar said:


> Nothing wrong in not knowing,I too learnt many things only after coming here.
> The best thing of all is we respond with our Best Knowledge.


Thanks Srikar 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## PDHUNT

it seems the month of October is not the Grant month as September.

Are you guys agree?


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

premchandjaladi*








​



premchandjaladi said:


> This morning I recieved my grant.
> 
> Six years of long wait and patience rewarded me *the grant* today.
> 
> *I thank each and everyone on this forum for their valuable suggestions and prayers.
> 
> Thank you Expatians*


----------



## Dinz

Thanks guys,

Yep the CO mailed my agent on the same day asking for more evidence and she said that it was all mailed yesterday.

So I guess TRIM just means that the CO hasnt checked the emailed documents yet right?


----------



## J..

Been a silent reader n thought I'd jump in aswell. My Info furnished below.

IELTS - 8.0 Overall (But 7.0 due to Individual), ACS: 5 Yrs. (Mar 13), EOI: 14 Jun 13, Invited 14 Jul 13, Lodged: 14 Aug 13, CO (Brisbane Team 34): 15 Oct 13, 

Docs Requested: 
- Payslips
- Tax Doc
- Bank Statements 
All submitted on 23rd Oct 13
Status has nt changed to Received yet.

Form 80 - In Progress. 
Waiting for PCC Singapore


----------



## JaxSantiago

The week has ended for DIBP. No contact from CO for me. Looks like the same for others. I have yet to hear any CO or Grants given today. 

Let's all look forward to next week then!


----------



## paraskumar0730

premchandjaladi said:


> This morning I recieved my grant.
> 
> Six years of long wait and patience rewarded me *the grant* today.
> 
> 
> *I thank each and everyone on this forum for their valuable suggestions and prayers.
> 
> Thank you Expatians*


Congrats Bro... atlast u also got it...  happy for you,., :third::third::third::third:


----------



## cloudram

Hi,

I have a quick question on NSW State sponsorship - 190 Nomination.

I have got the ACS results as +Ve (Software Engineer) and my IELTS score overall is 7 (each component I have got 6.5 and above).

My overall points is coming to 65.

Can I submit for EOI now?

Please advise me as its important for me.

Thanks
Ram


----------



## srikar

JaxSantiago said:


> The week has ended for DIBP. No contact from CO for me. Looks like the same for others. I have yet to hear any CO or Grants given today.
> 
> Let's all look forward to next week then!


Yes Jax,Nothing much we can do.Lets wait for Monday.
All the best for you and Me


----------



## Ganda

J.. said:


> Been a silent reader n thought I'd jump in aswell. My Info furnished below.
> 
> IELTS - 8.0 Overall (But 7.0 due to Individual), ACS: 5 Yrs. (Mar 13), EOI: 14 Jun 13, Invited 14 Jul 13, Lodged: 14 Aug 13, CO (Brisbane Team 34): 15 Oct 13,
> 
> Docs Requested:
> - Payslips
> - Tax Doc
> - Bank Statements
> All submitted on 23rd Oct 13
> Status has nt changed to Received yet.
> 
> Form 80 - In Progress.
> Waiting for PCC Singapore


Im also from T34. May i know ur CO initial? ur timeline is impressive.. Knowing that ur under T34.


----------



## leonine4eva

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


Congrats Firetoy!  Feels like a privilege to have celebrated the same reason on the same day as U  ...... n Ur invitation to Brisbane is accepted  ...... have a grt time 

All the best to the rest of U guys! ray::amen::thumb:


----------



## jre05

srikar said:


> Yes Jax,Nothing much we can do.Lets wait for Monday.
> All the best for you and Me


Hey Srikar,

Could you please explain the term DIBP ( I know its bored protection), but I have been seeing this just recently from forum members. How it is different from DIAC? Or is it applicable only for 190 and not 189?

What role DIBP plays and in what visa? Sounds like new thing.

Hope you start next week with a good news on Monday morning India time    

Best regards,
JR


----------



## emaniphani

Hey guys has anyone observed that NSW ss specially for analyst programmer is gwtting delayed coz in the spreadsheet all other occupations are getting visas before me.


----------



## JaxSantiago

jre05 said:


> Hey Srikar,
> 
> Could you please explain the term DIBP ( I know its bored protection), but I have been seeing this just recently from forum members. How it is different from DIAC? Or is it applicable only for 190 and not 189?
> 
> What role DIBP plays and in what visa? Sounds like new thing.
> 
> Hope you start next week with a good news on Monday morning India time
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


DIAC changed its name to DIBP (Department of Immigration and Border Protection) last month. :ranger:


----------



## jre05

JaxSantiago said:


> DIAC changed its name to DIBP (Department of Immigration and Border Protection) last month. :ranger:




But any difference in the way they process applications  ?


----------



## srikar

jre05 said:


> Hey Srikar,
> 
> Could you please explain the term DIBP ( I know its bored protection), but I have been seeing this just recently from forum members. How it is different from DIAC? Or is it applicable only for 190 and not 189?
> 
> What role DIBP plays and in what visa? Sounds like new thing.
> 
> Hope you start next week with a good news on Monday morning India time
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


DIBP is nothing but DIAC with a changed name.
Just like UK changed its name to UKBA(Border Agency),Might sound Stronger if you say DI Border Protection instead of DIAC


----------



## solarik

Ganda said:


> Any updates on your application? Did BH replied ur last email?
> 
> I still got no news.


Still no news


----------



## jre05

srikar said:


> DIBP is nothing but DIAC with a changed name.
> Just like UK changed its name to UKBA(Border Agency),Might sound Stronger if you say DI Border Protection instead of DIAC


Yeup Haha sounds scary name haha 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## J..

Ganda said:


> Im also from T34. May i know ur CO initial? ur timeline is impressive.. Knowing that ur under T34.


My CO is Lisa. How bout yours?
But, it has been two days that I had submitted the Docs that she has requested... the status though has nt changed to Received. :-(


----------



## thanich

Hi guys..,

I have a doubt.

CO has asked me to submit PCC. After submitting the requested documents, Is there any possibilities CO can ask some more documents in later stage….?


----------



## praveenreddy

Quote:
Originally Posted by premchandjaladi 
Thank u Praveen my advice for new applicants is front load ur docs before CO allocates



Tank u for the info prem can u plz share how many years of work experience u claimed and wat evidence have u provided for that such as bank statement,payslips and tax returns 

As I have uploaded 2 years payslips and 2 years bank statement


----------



## JoshLedger

In other words, Does CO ask for all docs at one stretch, or just one after another..
More clearer, Does CO keeps on sending emails on docs to submit? or just the fimail is about request for more info? 
Hello Guys.. PLease clarify
Thank you


----------



## paraskumar0730

praveenreddy said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by premchandjaladi
> Thank u Praveen my advice for new applicants is front load ur docs before CO allocates
> 
> 
> 
> Tank u for the info prem can u plz share how many years of work experience u claimed and wat evidence have u provided for that such as bank statement,payslips and tax returns
> 
> As I have uploaded 2 years payslips and 2 years bank statement


If you have form 16 of all the employers, you are good to go. Form 16 is preferable.


----------



## Dingo Unchained

felix2020 said:


> Is there any July applicant who doesn't have a CO or grant ?


That would be me, 189 candidate applied on the 25th of July...still waiting

...this feels like a ghost thread now, with most people having moved on hwell:

anyone else here for company?....


----------



## JaxSantiago

JoshLedger said:


> In other words, Does CO ask for all docs at one stretch, or just one after another..
> More clearer, Does CO keeps on sending emails on docs to submit? or just the fimail is about request for more info?
> Hello Guys.. PLease clarify
> Thank you


My impression is that they ask at one go. In the case of a friend, the CO asked them to provide Payslip, Form 80 and Bank Statement... all in a single email request.


----------



## srikar

Dingo Unchained said:


> That would be me, 189 candidate applied on the 25th of July...still waiting
> 
> ...this feels like a ghost thread now, with most people having moved on hwell:
> 
> anyone else here for company?....


Whats with your case?
Did CO Contact you?
Any docs asked for,What are they waiting for?
Please update your signature.


----------



## thanich

JaxSantiago said:


> My impression is that they ask at one go. In the case of a friend, the CO asked them to provide Payslip, Form 80 and Bank Statement... all in a single email request.


Ok.. Thanks for the reply...


----------



## Pardee

Dingo Unchained said:


> That would be me, 189 candidate applied on the 25th of July...still waiting
> 
> ...this feels like a ghost thread now, with most people having moved on hwell:
> 
> anyone else here for company?....


Do not worry I am with you
Applied on 19 July


----------



## Oz2013

Allocation table

The tables below list the earliest lodgement dates for applications that have been allocated to case officers. You can use this information to determine when your General Skilled Migration (GSM) application will be allocated and to prepare your application for assessment. This information was last updated on *4 October 2013*.

Effective 1 July 2012, the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection set priority processing arrangements for certain skilled migration visas. Allocation dates outlined below reflect these priority processing arrangements.

Visa Subclass Priority Group 3 Priority Group 4 Priority Group 5
189 Skilled – N/A Within 8 weeks of lodgement N/A
190 Skilled - Within 5 weeks of lodgement	N/A N/A



Above is the official timeline for visa allocation. I would believe if people who have crossed this timeline should contact DIBP ( DIAC ) at "0061 1300 364 613" to get the status of their application. 

There is no harm in calling and getting an update from them.


----------



## JoshLedger

Hello JaxSantiago
My CO asked me to get a COC from Singapore, and sent a letter toCID, Singapore.. But Im not a Citizen in Sg.. The website says that Sing Police gives letter only to citizens.. How did you go about it/?/ I would greatly appreciate if you can give me more details on this...

But


JaxSantiago said:


> My impression is that they ask at one go. In the case of a friend, the CO asked them to provide Payslip, Form 80 and Bank Statement... all in a single email request.


----------



## kmann

premchandjaladi said:


> This morning I recieved my grant.
> 
> Six years of long wait and patience rewarded me *the grant* today.
> 
> 
> *I thank each and everyone on this forum for their valuable suggestions and prayers.
> 
> Thank you Expatians*


heaqrtiest cngratzzz Prem


----------



## JaxSantiago

JoshLedger said:


> Hello JaxSantiago
> My CO asked me to get a COC from Singapore, and sent a letter toCID, Singapore.. But Im not a Citizen in Sg.. The website says that Sing Police gives letter only to citizens.. How did you go about it/?/ I would greatly appreciate if you can give me more details on this...
> 
> But


I haven't yet (a CO has yet to contact me). 

SPF do give it to non-citizens actually, contrary to what their website says. A few of my friends -- some on EP, some PR -- got it from SPF in Outram. Just go to SPF in Outram, bring all your passports (old & new), photos and the referral letter. It will take 3 weeks before you get your result.


----------



## goodguy2

srikar said:


> DIBP is nothing but DIAC with a changed name.
> Just like UK changed its name to UKBA(Border Agency),Might sound Stronger if you say DI Border Protection instead of DIAC



Yep Its called DIBP now. Prior to DIBP it was DIAC. Prior to DIAC it was DIMIA. Prior to DIMIA it was called....I dont know 


Anyways so long as we get our respective visas and do all the necessary works in regards to the process, that "shud be apples":candy:


In regards to my PCC and medicals, I wud start doing from Monday. Wud update u all as to how to go abt.

Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## thanich

JaxSantiago said:


> I haven't yet (a CO has yet to contact me).
> 
> SPF do give it to non-citizens actually, contrary to what their website says. A few of my friends -- some on EP, some PR -- got it from SPF in Outram. Just go to SPF in Outram, bring all your passports (old & new), photos and the referral letter. It will take 3 weeks before you get your result.


This is the same procedure i have gone through...

However in recent discussion, I guess ganda (I don’t remember who is that), has mentioned their philiphine friend has applied for COC by visa application summary even before CO assigning.

I am not sure on this.


----------



## thanich

JoshLedger said:


> Hello JaxSantiago
> My CO asked me to get a COC from Singapore, and sent a letter toCID, Singapore.. But Im not a Citizen in Sg.. The website says that Sing Police gives letter only to citizens.. How did you go about it/?/ I would greatly appreciate if you can give me more details on this...
> 
> But


You have to ask CO to give a request letter for getting singapore COC..

They will send you the request letter and appeal letter format..


----------



## sanny

*Tensed !!*

Hi everyone ,
Please answers my questions as i m very tensed today ..We applied our case subclass 190 on 2 september 2013 case officer allocated date 24 september 2013 he asked PCC nd AFP on the same day ..After one month tht is today he has ask for spouse educational and employment history doucments .I m spouse and my educational background is not good .I went England for studeis but i didn't complete my studies and went back to my country and then after 2 years i came to australia on dependent visa .. Three days ago we got our TR and on the other hand we r wating for our PR result .but today we got the requirement from the case officer as my educational and employment history is not good..Suggest me what can be the outcomes of this . I worked in a store in england i have all the payslips but i have lost my experince letter wheather the payslips can be of any help or not ..My wife case is very strong we have done medical 2 months ago and it was cleared ..Please guide me what can be the outcomes are there any chances of rejection on behalf of spouse ..Any help will be higly appricaited ..Please
Thanks


----------



## muralimailbox

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Murali
> 
> Congrats at last half pain paid off . Can u tell me how much experience u claimed. Wat docs u have uploaded for the work evidence. Like payslips how many years u uploaded if bank statement how many years and also about tax returns.
> 
> I applied on 11 sep and no sign of CO.
> 
> Do u have any changes in ur evisa page like medicals getting received etc.



Hi Praveen,

I claimed 8 years of exp, uploaded whatever available offer, relieving and exp letters also the Roles and Resp letters taken for ACS along with payslips whichever are available didn't submit my bank statements but gave my form 16's for the last 3 years. I had front loaded all before I got the CO. Yes Medicals are reffered on 14th Sep and had given my medicals and by a week or so Health evidence said received.

What is up with you did you give your medicals yet or not I don't see that on your timeline...

Cheers,
Murali


----------



## happy75

sanny said:


> Hi everyone ,
> Please answers my questions as i m very tensed today ..We applied our case subclass 190 on 2 september 2013 case officer allocated date 24 september 2013 he asked PCC nd AFP on the same day ..After one month tht is today he has ask for spouse educational and employment history doucments .I m spouse and my educational background is not good .I went England for studeis but i didn't complete my studies and went back to my country and then after 2 years i came to australia on dependent visa .. Three days ago we got our TR and on the other hand we r wating for our PR result .but today we got the requirement from the case officer as my educational and employment history is not good..Suggest me what can be the outcomes of this . I worked in a store in england i have all the payslips but i have lost my experince letter wheather the payslips can be of any help or not ..My wife case is very strong we have done medical 2 months ago and it was cleared ..Please guide me what can be the outcomes are there any chances of rejection on behalf of spouse ..Any help will be higly appricaited ..Please
> Thanks


dont worry. no need to be tensed. nearly 99% cases grant. if ur spouse is already qualified then u dont need to worry. only those cases r rejected where claims r made wrong


----------



## Rikki15

Any communication from CO for anybody ??? 
any pleasing news from somebody atleast....


----------



## Sujith singh

Can anyone tell me about form 80, coz my co has asked for it today...


----------



## ali_sajjad86

G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its the pre screening of the application that is going on. Before the CO, the pre check happens, just to see if the application is valid or any major documents are not missing. This happens to share the application load for the CO. Once the precheck is done, the file moves on to the CO.
> 
> So the things have started for you. This is a very good news..!
> All the best..!
> 
> Regds
> GD



Thankyou so much. Really appreciate it. I am happy that things are moving along nicely. Lets see.


----------



## varsja

I have uploaded the medical done receipts for me and my family and also the PCC on 23 rd, the application online still says requested for these documents, Also I have my spouse's ielts results to be uploaded and he is taking the exam tomorrow so expecting another week before I send that as well.....

Just got an acknowledge email and nothing else... Donno whats happening....


----------



## happy75

Sujith singh said:


> Can anyone tell me about form 80, coz my co has asked for it today...


search for form 80 online. it is very detailed form of 18 pages fill it up scan and upload


----------



## ali_sajjad86

G D SINGH said:


> When did you applied? I mean which date of October?
> 
> BTW, can you pls upload your information in your signatures...!
> 
> Thanks!


Well my timeline is as follows:
Registered in Skillselect : 20th September'13 the day i got my ielts result
Invitation Received : 7th October
Visa Applied : same day
Medicals done : 20th October
upload online conformation :23rd October
Email received from Team 13 : 23rd October

Thats it so far. Upload everything upfront. The only thing remaining is the PCC of Dubai which i am expecting to receive this sunday. Will upload than. All the other documents has been uploaded in advance.


----------



## sanny

Hi everyone ,
Please answers my questions as i m very tensed today ..We applied our case subclass 190 on 2 september 2013 case officer allocated date 24 september 2013 he asked PCC nd AFP on the same day ..After one month tht is today he has ask for spouse educational and employment history doucments .I m spouse and my educational background is not good .I went England for studeis but i didn't complete my studies and went back to my country and then after 2 years i came to australia on dependent visa .. Three days ago we got our TR and on the other hand we r wating for our PR result .but today we got the requirement from the case officer as my educational and employment history is not good..Suggest me what can be the outcomes of this . I worked in a store in england i have all the payslips but i have lost my experince letter wheather the payslips can be of any help or not ..My wife case is very strong we have done medical 2 months ago and it was cleared ..Please guide me what can be the outcomes are there any chances of rejection on behalf of spouse ..Any help will be higly appricaited ..Please
Thanks


----------



## felix2020

Sujith singh said:


> Can anyone tell me about form 80, coz my co has asked for it today...


If your CO has asked for form 80, you are closed to getting your grant.

In form 80, you have to fill your biographical information, what you did in your life, where you travelled, your family information and many other things. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

Can you create a signature with your timelines?


----------



## G D SINGH

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Well my timeline is as follows:
> Registered in Skillselect : 20th September'13 the day i got my ielts result
> Invitation Received : 7th October
> Visa Applied : same day
> Medicals done : 20th October
> upload online conformation :23rd October
> Email received from Team 13 : 23rd October
> 
> Thats it so far. Upload everything upfront. The only thing remaining is the PCC of Dubai which i am expecting to receive this sunday. Will upload than. All the other documents has been uploaded in advance.


Hi Ali,

Thanks for the timeline. I asked for it as we are in the same boat of October Month. As per your timelines, i am also expecting to hear something from the department may be by next week. I had applied on 11th October.

Let's see what happens! All the best mate..!


----------



## felix2020

sanny said:


> Hi everyone ,
> Please answers my questions as i m very tensed today ..We applied our case subclass 190 on 2 september 2013 case officer allocated date 24 september 2013 he asked PCC nd AFP on the same day ..After one month tht is today he has ask for spouse educational and employment history doucments .I m spouse and my educational background is not good .I went England for studeis but i didn't complete my studies and went back to my country and then after 2 years i came to australia on dependent visa .. Three days ago we got our TR and on the other hand we r wating for our PR result .but today we got the requirement from the case officer as my educational and employment history is not good..Suggest me what can be the outcomes of this . I worked in a store in england i have all the payslips but i have lost my experince letter wheather the payslips can be of any help or not ..My wife case is very strong we have done medical 2 months ago and it was cleared ..Please guide me what can be the outcomes are there any chances of rejection on behalf of spouse ..Any help will be higly appricaited ..Please
> Thanks


Spouse's qualification and work experience are irrelevant as long as she is not claiming any point for it. If the spouse doesn't have functional English, she only needs to pay an additional fee.


----------



## sanny

felix2020 said:


> Spouse's qualification and work experience are irrelevant as long as she is not claiming any point for it. If the spouse doesn't have functional English, she only needs to pay an additional fee.


Thanks felix.. She didn't claim any spouse point ..But i have no clue why case officer asked for it .and i have already provide my ilets ..


----------



## premchandjaladi

praveenreddy said:


> Tank u for the info prem can u plz share how many years of work experience u claimed and wat evidence have u provided for that such as bank statement,payslips and tax returns
> 
> As I have uploaded 2 years payslips and 2 years bank statement


I haven't claimed any experience just 6 months


----------



## felix2020

sanny said:


> Thanks felix.. She didn't claim any spouse point ..But i have no clue why case officer asked for it .and i have already provide my ilets ..


I have never heard of this. I know people migrating with their spouses without a high school diploma.

Only thing they can ask for spouse is MED, PCC and background information. If you are not sick and not a criminal, you will get grant 100%.


----------



## Minhas

Hi All,

My CO asked me for certain documents that I have gathered and about to submit in 2 to 3 days. I do not have doubt on any other thing but the employment evidence. Exact words of CO in the document checklist regarding employment evidence are as follows:

*"Evidence of Overseas Work Experience work reference and 1 item of evidence of pay per year claimed"*

Now I took the above instruction as, in addition to work reference letters, I have to give 1 of following items per year of my employment:

1. Taxt documents; or
2. Bank Statement; or
3. Salary slips

So I have a mix of salary proofs for 8 years employment which are as follows:

*Year 1 to 4: *
Only Salary Slips
(I can get form 16 with little struggle with previous employer but I haven't tried for it at all)

*Year 4 - 6: 
*Salary Slips
Form 16
Bank Statement

*Year 6 - 8: 
*Salary Slips, 
Bank Statement (not alliened with monthly salary but approximately matching my yearly salary
Salary certificate stating that my salary is Tax free

My question is that, despite the fact that ideally I should send everything that I can to the CO, but if I can not, would above mentioned evidences be sufficient, because CO has specifically asked for 1 item of evidence per year or I MUST go and get form 16 for my employment 1?


----------



## sanny

Thank u so much felix for ur help..


----------



## terminator1

Hi everyone,
can you let me know if form 16 works as the taxation docs instead of the ITRs, or both sets of documents are required? 
I have provided form 16 as the taxation document for the evidence of overseas work experience rather than the ITRs. I have not provided ITRs for any of the years. is that fine?
Thanks.


----------



## terminator1

hi everyone,
can you let me know if form 16 works as the taxation docs instead of the ITRs, or both sets of documents are required? 
I have provided form 16 as the taxation document for the evidence of overseas work experience rather than the ITRs. I have not provided ITRs for any of the years. is that fine?
Thanks.


----------



## felix2020

Dinz said:


> Sorry guys,
> 
> Signature added.
> 
> Yep Brisbane seems slowwwwww :/


You will have your grant next week.​


----------



## praveenreddy

muralimailbox said:


> Hi Praveen,
> 
> I claimed 8 years of exp, uploaded whatever available offer, relieving and exp letters also the Roles and Resp letters taken for ACS along with payslips whichever are available didn't submit my bank statements but gave my form 16's for the last 3 years. I had front loaded all before I got the CO. Yes Medicals are reffered on 14th Sep and had given my medicals and by a week or so Health evidence said received.
> 
> What is up with you did you give your medicals yet or not I don't see that on your timeline...
> 
> Cheers,
> Murali



I have done my medicals last month and it's showing as no health evidence required and in e visa page document list it's showing recommended. And also I have uploaded 2 year bank statement and 2 year payslips.


----------



## felix2020

thanich said:


> Hi guys..,
> 
> I have a doubt.
> 
> CO has asked me to submit PCC. After submitting the requested documents, Is there any possibilities CO can ask some more documents in later stage….?


Probably not.


----------



## felix2020

praveenreddy said:


> I have done my medicals last month and it's showing as no health evidence required and in e visa page document list it's showing recommended. And also I have uploaded 2 year bank statement and 2 year payslips.


That link stays "recommended" even after the grant. I was worried about it, but later I confirmed it by calling DIBP.


----------



## srinu_srn

terminator1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> can you let me know if form 16 works as the taxation docs instead of the ITRs, or both sets of documents are required?
> I have provided form 16 as the taxation document for the evidence of overseas work experience rather than the ITRs. I have not provided ITRs for any of the years. is that fine?
> Thanks.


FORM 16 is enough. I had submitted FORM 16 only.


----------



## felix2020

Dingo Unchained said:


> That would be me, 189 candidate applied on the 25th of July...still waiting
> 
> ...this feels like a ghost thread now, with most people having moved on hwell:
> 
> anyone else here for company?....


Do you want to discuss your case with the seniors ? Someone may be able to help,


----------



## stevenmilton

passion75 said:


> Oh Steven, thats great. I understand how it'd ve been while waiting that long. Thanks for sharing the info in detail. just one Q, did you frontload all payslips, bank statement and IT-return docs for claiming experience? Have a great time. GoodLuck ahead!


Yes i uploaded all the docs required by CO...and which the agent thought they might ask...dint take a chance


----------



## sagz

I am awaiting grant too!


----------



## Varun1

Hello forum mates,

I am going to send form 80 to CO.

Should I send the whole form 80 of 18 pages after scanning all of them or only last signature page as scanned and other pages directly online without printing and scanning?


----------



## Sujith singh

Felix actually my co has asked for form 80 and additional work experience evidence like tax statement, bank statement and payslips. But my evisa page still all documents says required, and is the co gonna check the bank statements and tax statements online, like call up bank or income tax office, something like that..


----------



## Minhas

Minhas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO asked me for certain documents that I have gathered and about to submit in 2 to 3 days. I do not have doubt on any other thing but the employment evidence. Exact words of CO in the document checklist regarding employment evidence are as follows:
> 
> *"Evidence of Overseas Work Experience work reference and 1 item of evidence of pay per year claimed"*
> 
> Now I took the above instruction as, in addition to work reference letters, I have to give 1 of following items per year of my employment:
> 
> 1. Taxt documents; or
> 2. Bank Statement; or
> 3. Salary slips
> 
> So I have a mix of salary proofs for 8 years employment which are as follows:
> 
> *Year 1 to 4: *
> Only Salary Slips
> (I can get form 16 with little struggle with previous employer but I haven't tried for it at all)
> 
> *Year 4 - 6:
> *Salary Slips
> Form 16
> Bank Statement
> 
> *Year 6 - 8:
> *Salary Slips,
> Bank Statement (not alliened with monthly salary but approximately matching my yearly salary
> Salary certificate stating that my salary is Tax free
> 
> My question is that, despite the fact that ideally I should send everything that I can to the CO, but if I can not, would above mentioned evidences be sufficient, because CO has specifically asked for 1 item of evidence per year or I MUST go and get form 16 for my employment 1?


Can anybody please give an opinion? Even if none has experienced this situation, just give their gut feeling opinion?


----------



## thanich

terminator1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> can you let me know if form 16 works as the taxation docs instead of the ITRs, or both sets of documents are required?
> I have provided form 16 as the taxation document for the evidence of overseas work experience rather than the ITRs. I have not provided ITRs for any of the years. is that fine?
> Thanks.


Form 16 will do.....


----------



## felix2020

sagz said:


> I am awaiting grant too!


Why is your grant getting delayed?


----------



## felix2020

Varun1 said:


> Hello forum mates,
> 
> I am going to send form 80 to CO.
> 
> Should I send the whole form 80 of 18 pages after scanning all of them or only last signature page as scanned and other pages directly online without printing and scanning?


Split the first 17 pages and merge it with the scanned signature page. It is the simplest way to do.

You can find many online tools for split and merge.


----------



## felix2020

Sujith singh said:


> Felix actually my co has asked for form 80 and additional work experience evidence like tax statement, bank statement and payslips. But my evisa page still all documents says required, and is the co gonna check the bank statements and tax statements online, like call up bank or income tax office, something like that..


It's not like that. You see they asked me for form 80, I uploaded it 10 days ago and it is still showing "required."

Don't take these status seriously. Some COs never update it. But if you uploaded it, they can see it.


----------



## sagz

felix2020 said:


> Why is your grant getting delayed?


Hi,
My medicals were delayed because I was pregnant. I got the baby added and submitted requested documents by 17 Sep and completed my and the baby's medicals on 3rd October.

I understand the CO has not been able to look at my file after I submitted the medicals and baby's documents. 


Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## felix2020

They don't usually call up people for verification unless they have doubts regarding the authenticity of the document.


----------



## stevenmilton

Coming to all those who are waiting patiently...thanks to all who have been a hope to us while we waited...PERTH here we come - 06th FEB 2014 lane:


----------



## sagz

sagz said:


> Hi,
> My medicals were delayed because I was pregnant. I got the baby added and submitted requested documents by 17 Sep and completed my and the baby's medicals on 3rd October.
> 
> I understand the CO has not been able to look at my file after I submitted the medicals and baby's documents.
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed.


Also, I understand that all our medicals are already received by DIAC. The CO confirmed the same when I inquired about the medicals.

Cheers


----------



## felix2020

sagz said:


> Hi,
> My medicals were delayed because I was pregnant. I got the baby added and submitted requested documents by 17 Sep and completed my and the baby's medicals on 3rd October.
> 
> I understand the CO has not been able to look at my file after I submitted the medicals and baby's documents.
> 
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed.


So the delay makes sense. You will get your grant this month.


----------



## sagz

Thanks Felix,

I am hoping for the same.

Cheers
Sagz


----------



## stevenmilton

lane:


----------



## stevenmilton

mithu and felix thank you for so correctly predicting that it will come this week


----------



## mithu93ku

stevenmilton said:


> Coming to all those who are waiting patiently...thanks to all who have been a hope to us while we waited...PERTH here we come - 06th FEB 2014 lane:


Hope we would meet in Perth Someday!


----------



## stevenmilton

mithu93ku said:


> Hope we would meet in Perth Someday!


Why not..?...soon brother


----------



## Colombo

felix2020 said:


> You will have your grant next week.​


*

nice.....!!!!!*


----------



## Colombo

terminator1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> can you let me know if form 16 works as the taxation docs instead of the ITRs, or both sets of documents are required?
> I have provided form 16 as the taxation document for the evidence of overseas work experience rather than the ITRs. I have not provided ITRs for any of the years. is that fine?
> Thanks.


*whats new..... *


----------



## terminator1

srinu_srn said:


> FORM 16 is enough. I had submitted FORM 16 only.


thanks srinu_srn... my co is same as was yours. this helps a lot!


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> *whats new..... *


just waiting and waiting  
how about you?


----------



## terminator1

Varun1 said:


> Hello forum mates,
> 
> I am going to send form 80 to CO.
> 
> Should I send the whole form 80 of 18 pages after scanning all of them or only last signature page as scanned and other pages directly online without printing and scanning?


upload the form 80 on your gmail after you are done (merging & splitting)... and then view it on your browser. once done with that.. press control + print and save the file as pdf... this would remove the digital signature from the pdf... nobody can then edit your file..and it will look as if you have scanned the whole document.
all the best!


----------



## Colombo

terminator1 said:


> just waiting and waiting
> how about you?


Sent you a PM..
please response...

XXX


----------



## Ssenthil

Dear All,

Finally, we received the Golden Mail, IMMI Grant.
Thanks all for your help.

This could not be possible without this forum, and volunteers who came forward to help the new applicants.

Once again thanks for all, who helped us to get the visa.

Regards,
Ssenthil


----------



## passion75

stevenmilton said:


> Yes i uploaded all the docs required by CO...and which the agent thought they might ask...dint take a chance


Oh ok Steven. As of now, I uploaded last year Form16 and 6 months salary slip only apart from all 4 referal letters. I'm keeping ready 3 more form16 of other 3 companies I worked thinking to upload when I receive communication from CO?
Felix, you have any suggestions on this? Thanks


----------



## thanich

felix2020 said:


> Probably not.


Ok...


----------



## premchandjaladi

Minhas said:


> Can anybody please give an opinion? Even if none has experienced this situation, just give their gut feeling opinion?


Yes first priority they consider is 
Tax stmts
Then bank stmts and pay slips because they don't trust pay slips keep it as third priority.


----------



## premchandjaladi

*Congrats*



Ssenthil said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, we received the Golden Mail, IMMI Grant.
> Thanks all for your help.
> 
> This could not be possible without this forum, and volunteers who came forward to help the new applicants.
> 
> Once again thanks for all, who helped us to get the visa.
> 
> Regards,
> Ssenthil


Congrats buddy
Who is ur co


----------



## Minhas

premchandjaladi said:


> Yes first priority they consider is
> Tax stmts
> Then bank stmts and pay slips because they don't trust pay slips keep it as third priority.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi everyone!
I'm writing to inform you, especially silent observers, that I'm going to delete the rows of the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club of people I can't track because their usernames don't exist in Expatforum. There's no point of having details of people that are still waiting for CO or grant after several months and there is no way to find out.
Same for the people who being Expatforum users still do not have the grant but haven't been on line for several months. 
I still will keep details which are not older than 3 months even if they are not Expatforum users or are but haven't been on line within the last three months.
I hope you all agree with this decision


----------



## Firetoy

Hi everyone!
I'm writing to inform you, especially silent observers, that I'm going to delete the rows of the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club of people I can't track because their usernames don't exist in Expatforum. There's no point of having details of people that are still waiting for CO or grant after several months and there is no way to find out.
Same for the people who being Expatforum users still do not have the grant but haven't been on line for several months. 
I still will keep details which are not older than 3 months even if they are not Expatforum users or are but haven't been on line within the last three months.
I hope you all agree with this decision


----------



## Firetoy

Hi everyone!
I'm writing to inform you, especially silent observers, that I'm going to delete the rows of the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club of people I can't track because their usernames don't exist in Expatforum. There's no point of having details of people that are still waiting for CO or grant after several months and there is no way to find out.
Same for the people who being Expatforum users still do not have the grant but haven't been on line for several months. 
I still will keep details which are not older than 3 months even if they are not Expatforum users or are but haven't been on line within the last three months.
I hope you all agree with this decision


----------



## Minhas

Firetoy said:


> I hope you all agree with this decision


I do.


----------



## ArizonaUSA

100%


----------



## stevenmilton

Ssenthil said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Finally, we received the Golden Mail, IMMI Grant.
> Thanks all for your help.
> 
> This could not be possible without this forum, and volunteers who came forward to help the new applicants.
> 
> Once again thanks for all, who helped us to get the visa.
> 
> Regards,
> Ssenthil


Congrats senthil....enjoy...after all the hard work...it has to pay off somehow.......CO from which team..?


----------



## stevenmilton

you know guys...try playing around with the dates for your travel and check air fares before they shoot up...malaysian airlines website seem to give good options...i already booked mine....


----------



## TheEndGame

seanbp said:


> Hi Felex. this is the message i had received from the CO when i had to submit additional documents.
> Quote " GSM Adelaide accepts scanned copies. If possible, please provide colour scanned copies of original documents. If you are unable to colour scan documents, please ensure that the documents you scan are certified copies. Unquote
> Hope this helps


I know many people personally who just scanned original and CO did not ask for certified copy, i did the same


----------



## PDHUNT

terminator1 said:


> hi everyone,
> can you let me know if form 16 works as the taxation docs instead of the ITRs, or both sets of documents are required?
> I have provided form 16 as the taxation document for the evidence of overseas work experience rather than the ITRs. I have not provided ITRs for any of the years. is that fine?
> Thanks.


Either form 16 or ITR will work. But you have to make sure you have submitted either of it for all your claim years of experience


----------



## masimshehzad

I am in the CDR writing process.Still have to take IELTS.


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Firetoy said:


> Hi guys!!!
> *VISA GRANT
> THIS MORNING!!!*​Not time to say much now cause I have to go for dinner, but I will write more later!!!!!
> Thanks all for your support!
> Yeahh, I sent the documents last night, and this morning the grant was there!!!!!!!!


So very happiiiee for u mate... u definitely deserve the best of future! All the best and please be around in the forum..
Next its gonna be felix's turn !!!! :grouphug::


----------



## praskr

Applied for 189 Visa on 24th Oct 2013 .

Below are my timelines.


263111:ACS: 27/06/2013 ; 189 ; EOI 05/10/13 (60 points);Invite 21/10/13;App/Ack 24/10/2013 |PCC: XXX |Med:XXX |CO: ??


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm writing to inform you, especially silent observers, that I'm going to delete the rows of the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club of people I can't track because their usernames don't exist in Expatforum. There's no point of having details of people that are still waiting for CO or grant after several months and there is no way to find out.
> Same for the people who being Expatforum users still do not have the grant but haven't been on line for several months.
> I still will keep details which are not older than 3 months even if they are not Expatforum users or are but haven't been on line within the last three months.
> I hope you all agree with this decision


Yeah it makes sense. Lot of people may have got grant but they never updated the spreadsheet. So it does not make any sense keeping them on the list.


----------



## gprotima

Hey,

why dont i see my name in the list ?
______________________________________________________________________________________
Visa 189 & 190 /2613 Software eng/ IELTS 7.5 June 2013 /EOI submit 3/07/13 Points 60 for 189 & 65 for 190



Firetoy said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm writing to inform you, especially silent observers, that I'm going to delete the rows of the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club of people I can't track because their usernames don't exist in Expatforum. There's no point of having details of people that are still waiting for CO or grant after several months and there is no way to find out.
> Same for the people who being Expatforum users still do not have the grant but haven't been on line for several months.
> I still will keep details which are not older than 3 months even if they are not Expatforum users or are but haven't been on line within the last three months.
> I hope you all agree with this decision


----------



## gprotima

How long i have to wait ? can anyone help me please ..its really frustrating now .. there is no news till date ......
____________________________________________________________________________________________________
Visa 189 & 190 /2613 Software eng/ IELTS 7.5 June 2013 /EOI submit 3/07/13 Points 60 for 189 & 65 for 190


----------



## felix2020

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a quick question on NSW State sponsorship - 190 Nomination.
> 
> I have got the ACS results as +Ve (Software Engineer) and my IELTS score overall is 7 (each component I have got 6.5 and above).
> 
> My overall points is coming to 65.
> 
> Can I submit for EOI now?
> 
> Please advise me as its important for me.
> 
> Thanks
> Ram


NSW state sponsorship is not available for your occupation.


----------



## felix2020

gprotima said:


> Hey,
> 
> why dont i see my name in the list ?
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> Visa 189 & 190 /2613 Software eng/ IELTS 7.5 June 2013 /EOI submit 3/07/13 Points 60 for 189 & 65 for 190


The list is for members whoever lodged a visa application for 189, 190 and 489. 

It seems like that you have only lodged an EOI. After you get invited, and when you lodge a visa application, your name will be there.


----------



## gprotima

Ohh okk ...do u have any idea when can i expect any news ..?



felix2020 said:


> The list is for members whoever lodged a visa application for 189, 190 and 489.
> 
> It seems like that you have only lodged an EOI. After you get invited, and when you lodge a visa application, your name will be there.


----------



## felix2020

gprotima said:


> Ohh okk ...do u have any idea when can i expect any news ..?


Did you submit an application for state sponsorship to any state ?


----------



## felix2020

passion75 said:


> Oh ok Steven. As of now, I uploaded last year Form16 and 6 months salary slip only apart from all 4 referal letters. I'm keeping ready 3 more form16 of other 3 companies I worked thinking to upload when I receive communication from CO?
> Felix, you have any suggestions on this? Thanks


Can you give me more details ?


----------



## Firetoy

Where you in the list before? I haven't deleted anyone yet!!!!!



gprotima said:


> Hey,
> 
> why dont i see my name in the list ?
> ______________________________________________________________________________________
> Visa 189 & 190 /2613 Software eng/ IELTS 7.5 June 2013 /EOI submit 3/07/13 Points 60 for 189 & 65 for 190


----------



## Firetoy

Oh my God, aravindhmohan has deleted his profile! What could have happened? Visa rejected? Tired of Expatforum? I'm in shock!


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Firetoy said:


> Oh my God, aravindhmohan has deleted his profile! What could have happened? Visa rejected? Tired of Expatforum? I'm in shock!


Oh no.. what hapnd.. we have lodged visa on the same day and to the same place...


----------



## DesiTadka

He hasn't....his screen user id now is AM....



Firetoy said:


> Oh my God, aravindhmohan has deleted his profile! What could have happened? Visa rejected? Tired of Expatforum? I'm in shock!


----------



## si2_zz

Hi

I am about to start my PR application - here's some background on me:

- Closest occupation is ICT Project Manager.
- Currently holding an International Student visa.
- I am currently in Sydney till Dec 2014 for studies
- Don't have any job offer from any state 
- IELTS overall 7 (lowest individual 6), ACS not done yet

Can I apply for a State Nomination 190 anywhere in Australia?

What visa options do I have? Appreciate your views.

Thanks
Si2


----------



## Deepmanku

Dear Mr Singh,

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 25
July 2013.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code
.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Diploma in Computer Engineering from xxxxxxxxxx completed May 1998 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma
with a major in computing

The following employment after March 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/02 - 12/03 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: NETWORKING ENGINEER
Employer: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA


Dates: 12/03 - 07/13 (9yrs 7mths)
Position: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEM ENGINEER
Employer: xxxxxxxxxx
Country: INDIA

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to undertake further
investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points
remains with the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.


_
*My question is how many n points i claim for experience , i and little bit confuse*_*
pls help...*


----------



## ruchkal

The weekend is the most hardest two days to spend... No grants.. No COs... No News... :smash::smash:


----------



## sowmy

Hi,
You can consider ur exp only from Mar 2008.So calculate accordingly.


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> The weekend is the most hardest two days to spend... No grants.. No COs... No News... :smash::smash:


Are you expecting grants or COs over the weekend? 

Miracle can happen..


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Where you in the list before? I haven't deleted anyone yet!!!!!


Hi Firetoy !!

She never lodged a visa application. She only lodged EOI.


----------



## Chetu

Expatforum servers are taking some breath and stretching their arms and legs today . Their much needed rest on a weekend 

"Man who catch fly with chopsticks accomplish anything" ,Mr. Miyagi from Karate Kid


----------



## delhi78

Congratulations firetoy.....


----------



## delhi78

Hello friends....i lodged my e-visa on 28 september and after completeing the process my agent told me he that expects my approval to come in the end of jan2014 or in feb.what do you guys suggest that he told me this time duration to be on a safer side or just to buy some extra time from me?


----------



## felix2020

si2_zz said:


> Hi
> 
> I am about to start my PR application - here's some background on me:
> 
> - Closest occupation is ICT Project Manager.
> - Currently holding an International Student visa.
> - I am currently in Sydney till Dec 2014 for studies
> - Don't have any job offer from any state
> - IELTS overall 7 (lowest individual 6), ACS not done yet
> 
> Can I apply for a State Nomination 190 anywhere in Australia?
> 
> What visa options do I have? Appreciate your views.
> 
> Thanks
> Si2



If you can get a positive assessment on ICT Project Manager from ACS, and if you have 55 points you can apply for state nomination as long as the occupation is available on the SNOL. Different state has different SNOL and your occupation may not be available everywhere.


----------



## Firetoy

I invite you to add your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
and have a look to other's details as well, so you can have an idea!



delhi78 said:


> Hello friends....i lodged my e-visa on 28 september and after completeing the process my agent told me he that expects my approval to come in the end of jan2014 or in feb.what do you guys suggest that he told me this time duration to be on a safer side or just to buy some extra time from me?


----------



## felix2020

delhi78 said:


> Hello friends....i lodged my e-visa on 28 september and after completeing the process my agent told me he that expects my approval to come in the end of jan2014 or in feb.what do you guys suggest that he told me this time duration to be on a safer side or just to buy some extra time from me?


You will have your grant in 2 weeks. Do your MED and submit PCC as soon as possible. 

CO allocation time for 190 visa is 5 weeks. So expect a communication from your CO any time.


----------



## whatdoumean

All,
I received my 190 invite yesterday for NSW, and am about to launch my visa application. I intend to front-load all documents in advance including PCC's. My medicals were completed two weeks ago through a registered provider, and I will be quoting the HAP ID/TRN at the time of applying. Enclosed is a list of documents I intend to upload. I came across a post which mentioned form 1221 - is it required?

1. Passport Biodata Page+Birth Certificate
2. IELTS Test Report Form
3. VETASSESS Skills Assessment Letter
4. VETASSESS Points Test Advice Letter
5. PCC's from different countries.
6. Transcripts of all educational qualifications.
7. Employment references/paystubs etc.
8.Form 80
9. Medical (pdf from the electronic submission).
10. Form 1221 - is this needed?

Do the documents need to be certified copies or will color scans of originals suffice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## felix2020

whatdoumean said:


> All,
> I received my 190 invite yesterday for NSW, and am about to launch my visa application. I intend to front-load all documents in advance including PCC's. My medicals were completed two weeks ago through a registered provider, and I will be quoting the HAP ID/TRN at the time of applying. Enclosed is a list of documents I intend to upload. I came across a post which mentioned form 1221 - is it required?
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page+Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> 3. VETASSESS Skills Assessment Letter
> 4. VETASSESS Points Test Advice Letter
> 5. PCC's from different countries.
> 6. Transcripts of all educational qualifications.
> 7. Employment references/paystubs etc.
> 8.Form 80
> 9. Medical (pdf from the electronic submission).
> 10. Form 1221 - is this needed?
> 
> Do the documents need to be certified copies or will color scans of originals suffice?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Form 1221 is not needed unless it is asked for. They usually ask for 1221 if you have any dependants. But it is not needed if you front load form 80. 

Colour scans will be sufficient.


----------



## Firetoy

Colour scans are enough. I uploaded too, but it is not compulsory, an Statutory declaration. You can download it from here http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-statutory-declaration.pdf

I have seen now that you are offshore, so do not worry about this form!



whatdoumean said:


> All,
> I received my 190 invite yesterday for NSW, and am about to launch my visa application. I intend to front-load all documents in advance including PCC's. My medicals were completed two weeks ago through a registered provider, and I will be quoting the HAP ID/TRN at the time of applying. Enclosed is a list of documents I intend to upload. I came across a post which mentioned form 1221 - is it required?
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page+Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> 3. VETASSESS Skills Assessment Letter
> 4. VETASSESS Points Test Advice Letter
> 5. PCC's from different countries.
> 6. Transcripts of all educational qualifications.
> 7. Employment references/paystubs etc.
> 8.Form 80
> 9. Medical (pdf from the electronic submission).
> 10. Form 1221 - is this needed?
> 
> Do the documents need to be certified copies or will color scans of originals suffice?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## CaptainR

On another forum a guy who applied for a 189 on the 31st August received a grant yesterday. So I, hoping for next week


----------



## felix2020

CaptainR said:


> On another forum a guy who applied for a 189 on the 31st August received a grant yesterday. So I, hoping for next week


You will have your grant next week.


----------



## sre375

terminator1 said:


> hi everyone,
> can you let me know if form 16 works as the taxation docs instead of the ITRs, or both sets of documents are required?
> I have provided form 16 as the taxation document for the evidence of overseas work experience rather than the ITRs. I have not provided ITRs for any of the years. is that fine?
> Thanks.


I'd advise you to have both the forms uploaded. In my case, I was asked by my CO to provide Form 16, even though I had uploaded ITR's for 3 years.


----------



## delhi78

felix2020 said:


> You will have your grant in 2 weeks. Do your MED and submit PCC as soon as possible.
> 
> CO allocation time for 190 visa is 5 weeks. So expect a communication from your CO any time.


Thanx firetoy and felix.....pcc and med already done on 6th of oct.


----------



## whatdoumean

felix2020 said:


> Form 1221 is not needed unless it is asked for. They usually ask for 1221 if you have any dependants. But it is not needed if you front load form 80.
> 
> Colour scans will be sufficient.


Thanks Felix2020!




Firetoy said:


> Colour scans are enough. I uploaded too, but it is not compulsory, an Statutory declaration. You can download it from here http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-statutory-declaration.pdf
> 
> I have seen now that you are offshore, so do not worry about this form!



Great - so only form 80 for now. No 1221 and statutory declaration. Gonna lock and load this! Thanks Firetoy!


----------



## TheEndGame

Hope new week brings good news for me, i have already entered 8th week


----------



## sinuma

Congratulations Prem


----------



## sinuma

stevenmilton said:


> Coming to all those who are waiting patiently...thanks to all who have been a hope to us while we waited...PERTH here we come - 06th FEB 2014 lane:


Congrats and all the best mate!


----------



## delhi78

Firetoy said:


> I invite you to add your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
> and have a look to other's details as well, so you can have an idea!


Iam already in the list dear


----------



## passion75

felix2020 said:


> Can you give me more details ?


Felix, Thanks. I mean As for exp. I've frontloaded the Experience letters and referal letters of all 4 companies I worked. But only 6 months payslip and Form16 (IncomeTax document) of present employment I have uploaded. Anyway I'm having 3 more Form16, one each for the previous 3 companies. I'm thinking to upload the same whenever CO ask for the same. Is it okay? coz I've lodged 190 on 2-Aug-13 and got an update calling DIBP that CO allocated on 5-Sep-13 but no communication received yet..


----------



## Firetoy

Well, your friend tried to cheat, and finally he was cheated.
Moral of story: He deserved what happened. Do you know how many people struggle trying to get a sufficient IELTS score, but finally with work they get it?
I don't also see the point of publishing his bank account details here, what is the purpose?
How do we know that what you are saying is true? How do we know that you don't want to hurt this guy?

My suggestion is: Tell your friend to go to the police, and tell him to study English to sit the IELTS exam again!

And please, don't publish any personal data here!



kumar9090 said:


> BEWARE OF IELTS FRAUD/CHEATING
> 
> Hi All Friends
> 
> Today, I am going share one important information to all of you. One of my friend had been cheated by one person who belong to (Hyderabad) and his name is bharat namburi it is false name and is real name is RAM K VADDEMPUDI belong to GUNTUR (Hyderabad).
> who claim that he can modify/update your IELTS result through backend. Means, He said to my friend. We are working for last one year to this kind activities. Then, my friend ask him how can you update my IELTS result. Then, he had explained all the process.
> Here is the information as per that person :


----------



## srikar

Firetoy said:


> Well, your friend tried to cheat, and finally he was cheated.
> Moral of story: He deserved what happened. Do you know how many people struggle trying to get a sufficient IELTS score, but finally with work they get it?
> I don't also see the point of publishing his bank account details here, what is the purpose?
> How do we know that what you are saying is true? How do we know that you don't want to hurt this guy?
> 
> My suggestion is: Tell your friend to go to the police, and tell him to study English to sit the IELTS exam again!
> 
> And please, don't publish any personal data here!


Well said firetoy.
I have seen ppl from this forum itself sitting for Ielts more than ten times that's the level of hard work they put in.

His friend or may be himself, who knows, tried to by pass all this and got what he deserved.


----------



## srikar

CaptainR said:


> On another forum a guy who applied for a 189 on the 31st August received a grant yesterday. So I, hoping for next week


Captain is he offshore or onshore?


----------



## au applicant

*CO Allocation*

Friends,

I am unable to understand why CO has not been allocated to me. I have uploaded all documents except medicals for me, my wife and my kid. I had lodged evisa application on 13th Sept, 2013 and acknowledgement was received on the same date i.e. 13th September. Now it has been more than 6 weeks. Is there anyone out there who has lodged visa application around same time and not been allocated CO.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Colombo

*Dear Fire toy...

Please tell me how relax you are now..
I ll do any thing to get in that relax state... from the hell im in now...... 

Whats new and any new plans..... 

Cheers
*


----------



## praveenreddy

au applicant said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am unable to understand why CO has not been allocated to me. I have uploaded all documents except medicals for me, my wife and my kid. I had lodged evisa application on 13th Sept, 2013 and acknowledgement was received on the same date i.e. 13th September. Now it has been more than 6 weeks. Is there anyone out there who has lodged visa application around same time and not been allocated CO.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hi friend

You will get very soon don't worry even for me there is no co allocated though I have lodged on 11 sep. I have uploaded all the documents including the medicals but still there is no sign of co. 

Let us pray for all positive and speedy grant.


----------



## Firetoy

Colombo, my friend, I've been thinking of you today. I really hope they give you the grant soon. Have you emailed your CO asking for your visa status?

Well, I'm not relax now, I have to start with job interviews soon, and that is a hell as well. Amazingly, I was offered a job the same day I got the PR, but in Perth... so, well, I'm thinking about it. Let's see!



Colombo said:


> *Dear Fire toy...
> 
> Please tell me how relax you are now..
> I ll do any thing to get in that relax state... from the hell im in now......
> 
> Whats new and any new plans.....
> 
> Cheers
> *


----------



## au applicant

praveenreddy said:


> Hi friend
> 
> You will get very soon don't worry even for me there is no co allocated though I have lodged on 11 sep. I have uploaded all the documents including the medicals but still there is no sign of co.
> 
> Let us pray for all positive and speedy grant.


Thanks for positive response.....I agree..let us pray for all positive and speedy grant. However in your case you have done medicals as well so you can expect a direct grant but in my case I am waiting for the CO so that I can get the medicals done...what do u suggest? Should I go ahead with the medicals without waiting for CO to be allocated?


----------



## Firetoy

Yessss, go ahead au applicant!! What are you waiting for? for the CO to bless you??
No no no, go ahead as soon as possible. Don't delay it more!



au applicant said:


> Thanks for positive response.....I agree..let us pray for all positive and speedy grant. However in your case you have done medicals as well so you can expect a direct grant but in my case I am waiting for the CO so that I can get the medicals done...what do u suggest? Should I go ahead with the medicals without waiting for CO to be allocated?


----------



## au applicant

Firetoy said:


> Yessss, go ahead au applicant!! What are you waiting for? for the CO to bless you??
> No no no, go ahead as soon as possible. Don't delay it more!


Thanks Firetoy....I will get my medicals done ASAP...Thanks for this boost


----------



## terminator1

PDHUNT said:


> Either form 16 or ITR will work. But you have to make sure you have submitted either of it for all your claim years of experience


Thanks pdhunt... i submitted form 16, and checked with others too that it will work.


----------



## terminator1

sre375 said:


> I'd advise you to have both the forms uploaded. In my case, I was asked by my CO to provide Form 16, even though I had uploaded ITR's for 3 years.


thanks sre.


----------



## si2_zz

felix2020 said:


> If you can get a positive assessment on ICT Project Manager from ACS, and if you have 55 points you can apply for state nomination as long as the occupation is available on the SNOL. Different state has different SNOL and your occupation may not be available everywhere.


Felix,

Thanks for the reply.

I was looking at the criteria for Western Australia. See link:


I understand that for Subclass 190 Nomination application, I need IELTS+min 55 Points+ ACS assessment.

But, Since I am currently an international student, and presently staying at NSW (outside West Australia), will these two Additional Criteria also apply to me?

(A) ADDITIONAL REQUIREMENTS FOR INTERNATIONAL STUDENTS

Studied outside Western Australia
in another Australian State or
Territory
■ Hold a relevant visa, and
■ have an offer of employment for 12 months in Western Australia in nominated or closely related occupation.



(B) ADDITIONAL REQUIREMENTS FOR APPLICANTS WHO RESIDE OUTSIDE WESTERN AUSTRALIA

Living outside Western Australia in another Australian State or Territory
Have an offer of employment for 12 months in Western Australia in nominated or closely related occupation.

In other words, to apply for 190 - do I also need to have an offer of employment for 12 months?

Thanks
Si


----------



## masimshehzad

What are differences in 189 and 190?
Low competition in 189?
you have to pay same fee in both cases?
Waiting time is almost same?


----------



## amol.pophale

Need help regarding form 1023. I am submitting this form to remove name of my mother which I had added as non-migrating dependent by mistake. So the process to submit form is -
1. Fill form
2. Print it
3. Sign it by all applicants
4. Upload it

Is it right?

Under which section/category I should upload it?

Do I have to email it as well?

If someone has submitted the form for same reason can help me please?

-Amol


----------



## srmumtaz

Hi Guys,

I have applied for the visa a month ago. i have not been assigned a CO. Is it possible to withdraw my visa application at this time? will i get the visa fee back? under what circumstance can one withdraw his application and get the visa fee back?

Any help is appreciated.

Seniors of this forum please help.

Thanks,

Syed Raza


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> Colombo, my friend, I've been thinking of you today. I really hope they give you the grant soon. Have you emailed your CO asking for your visa status?
> 
> Well, I'm not relax now, I have to start with job interviews soon, and that is a hell as well. Amazingly, I was offered a job the same day I got the PR, but in Perth... so, well, I'm thinking about it. Let's see!


In that case you will be able to receive me there..... hahaha....


----------



## is5yk

felix2020 said:


> Form 1221 is not needed unless it is asked for. They usually ask for 1221 if you have any dependants. But it is not needed if you front load form 80.
> 
> Colour scans will be sufficient.


Dear senior expats 

I'm asking this question on behalf of my friend , he has returned form Australia 3.5 years ago, he had applied for the PR for old point system , couldn't able to get 7 on each band his score was 110. His application refused , no further stay he came back.

He came back and worked as a accountant, I was encourage him to apply to Australia again using new point system.he has done his professional year 2011, he think professional year still not valid, when I calculate the points for EOI he has 55 points without professional year, can he claimed that 5 points for the professional year if he wish to apply for 190 visa ? 

Please do reply to me so I can tell him the news so he'll be encourage to apply , he already give up to migrate to Oz.

Kind regards
Is5y


----------



## thanich

is5yk said:


> Dear senior expats
> 
> I'm asking this question on behalf of my friend , he has returned form Australia 3.5 years ago, he had applied for the PR for old point system , couldn't able to get 7 on each band his score was 110. His application refused , no further stay he came back.
> 
> He came back and worked as a accountant, I was encourage him to apply to Australia again using new point system.he has done his professional year 2011, he think professional year still not valid, when I calculate the points for EOI he has 55 points without professional year, can he claimed that 5 points for the professional year if he wish to apply for 190 visa ?
> 
> Please do reply to me so I can tell him the news so he'll be encourage to apply , he already give up to migrate to Oz.
> 
> Kind regards
> Is5y



Well he can apply... he will get more points. ..ask him to do that. ..


----------



## aj34321

I was given timings till today to submit all of my documents and the same was done 3 days ago.. Now i'm just waiting for my CO's decision. Hope Oct is a lucky month for me.. Any suggestions to speed up the process.... I'm going thru a agent in Australia.


----------



## is5yk

Yay!!Thanks heaps I'll pass this message to him. Better to act fast..
Thanks you kindly for you'r reply


----------



## apkash

Friends,

I received invitation to apply on 21-Oct-13.

Need advice on visa lodging process:

1.) What defines "Visa Lodged" - In online visa application there are 17 steps, there is no documents upload in these steps and last step is payment. Does payment means visa request lodged? Secondly, when and where the supporting documents are lodged?

2.) Is PCC needed upfront, I got PCC appointment which is very near to last date of visa application. Can this be submitted at later date?


----------



## abby0910

Hey Firetoy,

Where are your predictions for coming week? I am hoping I am in that list


----------



## Mack1982

masimshehzad said:


> What are differences in 189 and 190?
> Low competition in 189?
> you have to pay same fee in both cases?
> Waiting time is almost same?


- 189 is ferderal migrant program. Bascially once you get this visa, you are allowed to work anywhere in Australia. Where as under 190 you are sponsored by a state. You get extra 5 points but will have to live in that particular state for a period of 2 years

- Not sure if either visa type increases your probability of getting an invite. Extra 5 points because of state sponsorship could help.... 

- depends, if state sponsorship require a fee or not. Rest is the same

- 190 has priority over 189. please check this link for estimated timelines


----------



## masimshehzad

But I think people with many years of experienced are selected for 190.Am I right?
People with three years expereince has less chances of selection by employers and state? Am I right?




Mack1982 said:


> - 189 is ferderal migrant program. Bascially once you get this visa, you are allowed to work anywhere in Australia. Where as under 190 you are sponsored by a state. You get extra 5 points but will have to live in that particular state for a period of 2 years
> 
> - Not sure if either visa type increases your probability of getting an invite. Extra 5 points because of state sponsorship could help....
> 
> - depends, if state sponsorship require a fee or not. Rest is the same
> 
> - 190 has priority over 189. please check this link for estimated timelines


----------



## Mack1982

masimshehzad said:


> But I think people with many years of experienced are selected for 190.Am I right?
> People with three years expereince has less chances of selection by employers and state? Am I right?


It depends on the state. Some states require experience some don't. You will have to check each states website to see if you professional is in their list or not. If it is there, what are the requirements.

Selection criteria is based on points not experience. 

For Example: for 263111 Victoria require IELTS 7 and 3 years of experience. where as South Australia requires IELTS 6.5. There is no experience requirement for South Australia.


----------



## seanbp

*Grant*

Hi friends. It's been a long wait but can't complain. Received my Grant email from my agent last evening. Made my weekend extra special. I thank you all for the valuable feedback and advise given to everyone on this forum. God bless and hope you all get your grants soon. :lalala:


----------



## felix2020

passion75 said:


> Felix, Thanks. I mean As for exp. I've frontloaded the Experience letters and referal letters of all 4 companies I worked. But only 6 months payslip and Form16 (IncomeTax document) of present employment I have uploaded. Anyway I'm having 3 more Form16, one each for the previous 3 companies. I'm thinking to upload the same whenever CO ask for the same. Is it okay? coz I've lodged 190 on 2-Aug-13 and got an update calling DIBP that CO allocated on 5-Sep-13 but no communication received yet..


If you think these documents are relevant, there is no harm in uploading them now.


----------



## terminator1

apkash said:


> Friends,
> 
> I received invitation to apply on 21-Oct-13.
> 
> Need advice on visa lodging process:
> 
> 1.) What defines "Visa Lodged" - In online visa application there are 17 steps, there is no documents upload in these steps and last step is payment. Does payment means visa request lodged? Secondly, when and where the supporting documents are lodged?
> 
> 2.) Is PCC needed upfront, I got PCC appointment which is very near to last date of visa application. Can this be submitted at later date?


you will allowed to upload documents after you pay the fees. 
pcc is not needed upfront. like other docs you can submitted it after you have paid the fees... you can upload documents as and when you want... its not time bound... however you will be asked to upload docs eventually once CO is allocated... which is 8 weeks after you lodge the 189 visa or 5 weeks after you lodge 190.... however, i would recommend to upload the docs within 4 weeks of filing the application.


----------



## sinuma

seanbp said:


> Hi friends. It's been a long wait but can't complain. Received my Grant email from my agent last evening. Made my weekend extra special. I thank you all for the valuable feedback and advise given to everyone on this forum. God bless and hope you all get your grants soon. :lalala:


Congrats Seanbp. Happy for you. ........Enjoy your weekend


----------



## felix2020

au applicant said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am unable to understand why CO has not been allocated to me. I have uploaded all documents except medicals for me, my wife and my kid. I had lodged evisa application on 13th Sept, 2013 and acknowledgement was received on the same date i.e. 13th September. Now it has been more than 6 weeks. Is there anyone out there who has lodged visa application around same time and not been allocated CO.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


In my opinion, you can get a case officer quickly when your application is "decision ready." So do your MED and by the time you clear your MED, you will have a CO.


----------



## praveenreddy

au applicant said:


> Thanks for positive response.....I agree..let us pray for all positive and speedy grant. However in your case you have done medicals as well so you can expect a direct grant but in my case I am waiting for the CO so that I can get the medicals done...what do u suggest? Should I go ahead with the medicals without waiting for CO to be allocated?


Hi

According to me and our seniors go for medicals befor co it will definately save ur grant time.


----------



## DSS

Anyone with CO - 'PM from Brisbane T34'? My Case is allocated to PM now.


----------



## deepajose

au applicant said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am unable to understand why CO has not been allocated to me. I have uploaded all documents except medicals for me, my wife and my kid. I had lodged evisa application on 13th Sept, 2013 and acknowledgement was received on the same date i.e. 13th September. Now it has been more than 6 weeks. Is there anyone out there who has lodged visa application around same time and not been allocated CO.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



I am 15th Sep applicant... Co is not yet allocated for me.. Lest wait and hope for the best...


----------



## goodguy2

terminator1 said:


> you will allowed to upload documents after you pay the fees.
> pcc is not needed upfront. like other docs you can submitted it after you have paid the fees... you can upload documents as and when you want... its not time bound... however you will be asked to upload docs eventually once CO is allocated... which is 8 weeks after you lodge the 189 visa or 5 weeks after you lodge 190.... however, i would recommend to upload the docs within 4 weeks of filing the application.





That’s right terminator1,:hail:

One shud upload within the first four weeks if they want to hear the good news before The DIAC Christmas and New Year break. 

Makes sense because, it makes the job of the case officer easier to have a look at our respective files at one go rather than asking for docs from us. We know that certain docs r a must to be submitted, so why wait. Go for THE direct grant guys:drum: 

Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## colomboSL190

felix2020 said:


> In my opinion, you can get a case officer quickly when your application is "decision ready." So do your MED and by the time you clear your MED, you will have a CO.


Hey. I applied on 12th sep. No co officer yet. Dont worry lets sit out the next week n see


----------



## jennifer_hn

Hi friends,

I got invitation from NSW SS already and I'm going to lodge visa soon. But I'm concerning about the previous country residence. In my case, I had traveled to UK for 2.5 years with work permit visa and U.S for total 13 months with B2 visa (5 months a year). Do I need to declare all of entries in details and get PCC from UK and USA?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## felix2020

jennifer_hn said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got invitation from NSW SS already and I'm going to lodge visa soon. But I'm concerning about the previous country residence. In my case, I had traveled to UK for 2.5 years with work permit visa and U.S for total 13 months with B2 visa (5 months a year). Do I need to declare all of entries in details and get PCC from UK and USA?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yeah you need to list all countries you travelled since turning 16. 

If it is within the last 10 years and cumulative visits to any country is 12 months or more, you have to bring police clearance too.


----------



## jennifer_hn

felix2020 said:


> Yeah you need to list all countries you travelled since turning 16.
> 
> If it is within the last 10 years and cumulative visits to any country is 12 months or more, you have to bring police clearance too.


Thanks Felix.

Anyone have experience with getting PCC from UK and the U.S.A, please advice me. It will take me 12 weeks to get PCC from the U.S.A.


----------



## adnan qadir

Dear Seniors
I was going through form 80 and i found that part of question 57 states that "Have you ever been refuse to Australian or any other visa". I have been 5 refusals (3 for UK and 1 for Denmark and America". Does refusal have any negative impact on the character test.??
four of the refusals are due to insufficient funds while the fifth, about which i am much worried, relates to non disclosure of information that i have already applied and refused to U.K visa.
Could these refusals results in failing Australian character requirement. Please reply


----------



## vijay983

Hello Friends,

Need some information on how to attach docs:

Is there any name convention for files to upload?

I uploaded only ILETS TRF and file name was IELTS.pdf and while attaching in description field I mentioned IELTS_TRF..what I found below info on govt website saying to avoid '.' while naming file.

"
File naming tips

When naming your files to be attached to an eVisa application only use numbers 0 – 9 and letters A – Z (upper and lower case), dashes '-' and underscores '_'. 

You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.

"
Kindly advise on this as i haven't uploaded any further doc.


2>I have certified scanned copies in pdf format.anything else required?

Also I have applied my visa application and now i need to attach docs..just want to know in how many days I have to attach these docs.Also should i wait for CO to be allocated or I should upload all the docs..

Seeking revert at the earliest ..

With thanks
Vijay


----------



## goodguy2

aj34321 said:


> I was given timings till today to submit all of my documents and the same was done 3 days ago.. Now i'm just waiting for my CO's decision. Hope Oct is a lucky month for me.. Any suggestions to speed up the process.... I'm going thru a agent in Australia.




Thats a long wait buddy....


I wish u good luck.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020

vijay983 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Need some information on how to attach docs:
> 
> Is there any name convention for files to upload?
> 
> I uploaded only ILETS TRF and file name was IELTS.pdf and while attaching in description field I mentioned IELTS_TRF..what I found below info on govt website saying to avoid '.' while naming file.
> 
> "
> File naming tips
> 
> When naming your files to be attached to an eVisa application only use numbers 0 – 9 and letters A – Z (upper and lower case), dashes '-' and underscores '_'.
> 
> You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.
> 
> "
> Kindly advise on this as i haven't uploaded any further doc.
> 
> 
> 2>I have certified scanned copies in pdf format.anything else required?
> 
> Also I have applied my visa application and now i need to attach docs..just want to know in how many days I have to attach these docs.Also should i wait for CO to be allocated or I should upload all the docs..
> 
> Seeking revert at the earliest ..
> 
> With thanks
> Vijay



1. Use very simple file name, easy for you and easy for your CO. Do not need to name file like IELTS_TRF although it is acceptable. You can name it "ielts" and it is sufficient and easy to understand.

2. Certified scanned copies in pdf format is sufficient.

You should try uploading all your files within 30 days of lodgement.


----------



## felix2020

srmumtaz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for the visa a month ago. i have not been assigned a CO. Is it possible to withdraw my visa application at this time? will i get the visa fee back? under what circumstance can one withdraw his application and get the visa fee back?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Seniors of this forum please help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Syed Raza



Refund can be made only in extraordinary circumstances. You can make a written request to the department and the department will consider whether a refund can be made or not. Refund has nothing to do with CO allocation. If you only change your mind about migrating or if you think you no longer qualify for the visa, or you made incorrect claims on your EOI, you are not eligible for a refund. 


The following link would be helpful to you :


Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Withdrawing General Skilled Migration Visa Applications


----------



## JoshLedger

Hello Divya,
Even Im my case officer is LS.. She asked me for COC and Medicals and I have done with it. But, it ll take 10 working days and 5 working days to reach them respectively. And, they have not asked me for FORM 80. Is that compulsory?? Do you think they ll asked me to upload in later stage>


Dear All,
I just wanna open this quest to all of you to respond
Appreciate your time to clarify these
Thanks.



vedadivya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just happened to see this thread today.
> Any one with CO intials - LS from Brisbane Team 33.
> 
> She has asked me for some additional documents. I have provided them the same. I did not receive any emails further. Its already 3 weeks after I submitted my documents.
> 
> Thanks,
> Divya


----------



## Minhas

adnan qadir said:


> Dear Seniors
> I was going through form 80 and i found that part of question 57 states that "Have you ever been refuse to Australian or any other visa". I have been 5 refusals (3 for UK and 1 for Denmark and America". Does refusal have any negative impact on the character test.??
> four of the refusals are due to insufficient funds while the fifth, about which i am much worried, relates to non disclosure of information that i have already applied and refused to U.K visa.
> Could these refusals results in failing Australian character requirement. Please reply


Number of refusals might not have any effect on your case but reason of refusal may matter.


----------



## TheEndGame

seanbp said:


> Hi friends. It's been a long wait but can't complain. Received my Grant email from my agent last evening. Made my weekend extra special. I thank you all for the valuable feedback and advise given to everyone on this forum. God bless and hope you all get your grants soon. :lalala:


Congrats!!!!


----------



## msohaibkhan

Guys, I need the sincere piece of advise.

My skills assessment letter is about to be received by me, after that I'll apply for NSW SS. For NSW, EOI has to be created in advance. Now the thing which is bothering me is the fees for the application of my family (me+wife+2 kids of under 5 years). In EOI, we are supposed to mention that which dependents are going to migrate with us.

Now I'm coming to my query. If I mention that all of my dependents are migrating with me, then after invitation I'd need to pay around AUD 7,000 with the application. The credit card with so much limit is difficult to arrange. What should be the other way around for this?

-Shall I mention them as non-migrating dependents in an EOI, and after some days of paying fees for myself, shall I submit form 1022 for informing them about change in circumstance that my dependents are then migrating? and then pay the fees for them if demanded?
-What should be the ideal time to submit form 1022 in this regard? before CO allocation or after?
-I believe medical has to be done for every dependent irrespective of the fact whether they are migrating or not. So, what if I submit form 1022 after medical?

Please suggest


----------



## felix2020

msohaibkhan said:


> Guys, I need the sincere piece of advise.
> 
> My skills assessment letter is about to be received by me, after that I'll apply for NSW SS. For NSW, EOI has to be created in advance. Now the thing which is bothering me is the fees for the application of my family (me+wife+2 kids of under 5 years). In EOI, we are supposed to mention that which dependents are going to migrate with us.
> 
> Now I'm coming to my query. If I mention that all of my dependents are migrating with me, then after invitation I'd need to pay around AUD 7,000 with the application. The credit card with so much limit is difficult to arrange. What should be the other way around for this?
> 
> -Shall I mention them as non-migrating dependents in an EOI, and after some days of paying fees for myself, shall I submit form 1022 for informing them about change in circumstance that my dependents are then migrating? and then pay the fees for them if demanded?
> -What should be the ideal time to submit form 1022 in this regard? before CO allocation or after?
> -I believe medical has to be done for every dependent irrespective of the fact whether they are migrating or not. So, what if I submit form 1022 after medical?
> 
> Please suggest


You can do all these but it will create unnecessary delays and complications on your application. If you can manage to find a higher limit credit card, that would be better and correct way to do. 


Form 1022 has to be submitted before the CO makes the final decision on your application. CO allocation and decision can be much faster than what you are expecting. CO allocation can happen in as little as 4 weeks. 

yeah , you can submit form 1022 after medical, no problem with it.


----------



## manubadboy

seanbp said:


> Hi friends. It's been a long wait but can't complain. Received my Grant email from my agent last evening. Made my weekend extra special. I thank you all for the valuable feedback and advise given to everyone on this forum. God bless and hope you all get your grants soon. :lalala:


Congrats seanbp.. All the best..


----------



## thanich

Hi Felix2020 ,

In which state you have got your SS..?


----------



## vijay983

felix2020 said:


> 1. Use very simple file name, easy for you and easy for your CO. Do not need to name file like IELTS_TRF although it is acceptable. You can name it "ielts" and it is sufficient and easy to understand.
> 
> 2. Certified scanned copies in pdf format is sufficient.
> 
> You should try uploading all your files within 30 days of lodgement.




Thanks a lot Felix !!

Also , I am having below documents ready with me.Kindly advise if I need to add somthing.

Birth Certificate.
Ielts TRF
Educational Docs
ACS
Passport
Driving License

Work Experience:

Past Employers:Offer Letter,Form-16,Experience Letter.

Current Employer:Offer Letter,Form-16,Last 6 months Salary Slips,Salary Review Letter,Reference Letter.

Health Medical and PCC :Not having right now.Will arrange soon.

With Thanks 
Vijay


----------



## redhat

srinu_srn said:


> Today I called DIAC and operator told that my CO team is brisbane Team 34. I asked about the CO name and he told that 'MW', also he mentioned that sometimes CO will change. He did not tell any details and he always telling if anything required CO will call you.


Hey srinu_srn, Many congrats !

My CO is the same. I lodged application to DIAC on 20th July-13. My agent kept telling no need to contact CO, delays are normal, so I did not contact DIAC. 
Finally, I got email on 14th Oct for additional set of documents. I went outside India on 13th-Oct-13. 
Somehow I managed to submit docs by 24th Oct-13. Now again waiting for any outcome. Long wait !
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vedadivya

Hi Firetoy,

Waiting for your predictions for this week. Please dont stop it.
It gives lot of hope and encouragement which I need the most in this situation.
Hope to see my name in this week predictions.
Hope to see a grant in this week.

By the way...
I spoke to DIAC regrading my travel. They said I can travel with my current visa. So I am travelling to India o 29th October. It would have been happier journey had I been going with a grant. Nevertheless, hope to see th


----------



## redhat

Khan_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a quick query.
> Will employment verification happen even for the dependent(secondary applicant) or is it just for the primary applicant.


If you are not claiming points for secondary, it may not happen. In worst case, even if contacted, the latest organization will be checked.
I guess there is nothing to worry, docs being genuine.


----------



## vedadivya

Its better to attach Form 80. 
They usually dont ask for documents for the second time. But I would take risk. It is a simple form. Time taking but worth doing it.

Can you please give me your timelines. When did u apply and when did CO contact you.



JoshLedger said:


> Hello Divya,
> Even Im my case officer is LS.. She asked me for COC and Medicals and I have done with it. But, it ll take 10 working days and 5 working days to reach them respectively. And, they have not asked me for FORM 80. Is that compulsory?? Do you think they ll asked me to upload in later stage>
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> I just wanna open this quest to all of you to respond
> Appreciate your time to clarify these
> Thanks.


----------



## RedDevil19

Hi Guys,

A doubt with question: Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?

My wife had a C-section delivery and was admitted in hospital for a week. Do we have to say "Yes" and mention about the delivery or is it for other general purpose.

Thanks


----------



## vedadivya

I dont think you should answer it as "yes" because C section should not be a major operation. I m not sure though



RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A doubt with question: Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?
> 
> My wife had a C-section delivery and was admitted in hospital for a week. Do we have to say "Yes" and mention about the delivery or is it for other general purpose.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Moaztariq

Radyatef in 2010.


tanbd said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wondering anyone applied under 190 from Aug 25 to Aug 31 got their CO yet????
> 
> If no, anyone has any idea till what date of August a CO is assign????
> 
> Thanks in advance for your feedback.


Hi,

I need your help regarding application for SA state nomination application. I did mba from University of Western Australia and I graduated in 2010. Since then, I am working in my home country.

I am confused as I am not sure if I am eligible to apply for subclass 190. Or can I only apply for subclass 489?

While filling SS application, I mark Yes against International Graduate and then the only option available is subclass 489.

I will be extremely grateful if you could help ne.

Regards.


----------



## Maria_Sal

A lot of ppl have been contacted by COs around the date of 15-Oct...i have also managed to submit documents by 23-Oct....so let us all keep connected and hope to hear soon again from team34


----------



## RedDevil19

Hi Firetoy,

As per the excel sheet expected CO allocation date is 27th Nov 13 but I am completing 5 weeks on 20th Nov itself. 

Curious to know how u hv arrived at 27th. Sorry I cudnt understand ur formula


----------



## srinu_srn

All the best Redhat. You will get grant soon. Could you add your timeline...


----------



## redhat

many congrats... wish you best of luck for future endeavors.



cutehailian said:


> We (our entire family) went through medical examination yesterday. Today the Medical centre has confirmed on the telephone that results have been uploaded already and that everything was normal.....
> 
> When I look at evisa page, i can see organzie your health examination link for all members of my family including my ownself. When I click on dem... der are two options... Print referral letter, print medical history.... When I open each of them I can see our pictures taken at the hopsital alongwith some other details on the form.
> 
> Is der anything that I can infer from it? such as
> 
> 1- The medical results have been received by CO
> 2- The medial has been referred...
> 3- The results have still not been uploaded ....by the hosptial?
> Keeping in veiw above information wot do you think How long it may take further to receive the final grant email....
> Any comments will be highly appreciated



Please see the blogs out here :


----------



## Firetoy

Let me explain it to you!
The formula takes the data of the users of your same visa for the last three months, it calculates the workdays for every user with CO assigned between the day they lodged and the day they got a CO allocated. It makes the average, and then it applies it for every user without CO. If you check the average of Co allocation in the tab ALLOCATION DATES, and go to visa 190 table at the bottom, you will see that there is another estimation for CO allocation per month. In that case, the formula calculates calendar days and take the data from the users of the same month (i.e, to show that july applicants had a CO alloc days of 43, the formula uses only the data of applicants in July).
Anyway, as it is an average, it is changing constantly.
I know that the date showed is a bit longer than the one they say on the web, but as I said, it is an average, what means that some people are getting the CO after 5 weeks (for 190 visas) and others wait 1 week or more to get CO.

Keep in mind that this formula doesn't take in account other factors, as onshore/offshore, country, direct grants, etc



RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> As per the excel sheet expected CO allocation date is 27th Nov 13 but I am completing 5 weeks on 20th Nov itself.
> 
> Curious to know how u hv arrived at 27th. Sorry I cudnt understand ur formula


----------



## Firetoy

Hey guys! I'm elaborating a checklist for visa 189 application (I will do for 190 after), and I need you to check it and tell your ideas about it. Here it is https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MlTjSOFZzC7V_UwDsNpuwvbBqry48PTeeUVASpF9Dn4/edit?usp=sharing
Thanks for your help!


----------



## RedDevil19

Thanks a lot Firetoy  

Very well explained and documented in the formula. 



Firetoy said:


> Let me explain it to you!
> The formula takes the data of the users of your same visa for the last three months, it calculates the workdays for every user with CO assigned between the day they lodged and the day they got a CO allocated. It makes the average, and then it applies it for every user without CO. If you check the average of Co allocation in the tab ALLOCATION DATES, and go to visa 190 table at the bottom, you will see that there is another estimation for CO allocation per month. In that case, the formula calculates calendar days and take the data from the users of the same month (i.e, to show that july applicants had a CO alloc days of 43, the formula uses only the data of applicants in July).
> Anyway, as it is an average, it is changing constantly.
> I know that the date showed is a bit longer than the one they say on the web, but as I said, it is an average, what means that some people are getting the CO after 5 weeks (for 190 visas) and others wait 1 week or more to get CO.
> 
> Keep in mind that this formula doesn't take in account other factors, as onshore/offshore, country, direct grants, etc


----------



## redhat

Thanks srinu_srn for your wishes... needed it  !

Thanks srinu_srn !


----------



## Firetoy

This was this current week, and the results by colour!

Abhaytomar Aj34321 akshay1229
Amitkumar02 Amitso ammu1983
Ankitakharbanda	aravindhmohan ariyawansha81
bhupesh545 Birender Blurr
chembata Colombo Dabz
DaniDM deepajose Dragoman
Drshk florence1222 Gtaark
Harshaldesai Heemu himalipatra
ind2oz JaxSantiago Jullz
Kbounds kumar247 leonine4eva
Manubadboy meetusingh1308	mike alic
Millerfung miteshm82 MMD09
Mohkam mohsinhere Nsaini23
Praveenfire Ruchkal Sad Fishie
Sagz Sinchan solarik
Sowmyaraghuraman	Srikar ssaditya
Ssyap Stevenmilton SunnyK
Terminator1 Thanich TheEndGame
TIHOR Unnat_upadhyay	vedadivya
Visa for me WizzyWizz Zippy24


GRANTED
CO ALLOCATED
Sorry for the non cloured ones this current week. Hopefully next week will be awesome. Think that Mondays are usually a day of grants and CO allocation, so maybe tomorrow is your day. For all the rest, congratulations!


----------



## Wasee

msohaibkhan said:


> Guys, I need the sincere piece of advise.
> 
> My skills assessment letter is about to be received by me, after that I'll apply for NSW SS. For NSW, EOI has to be created in advance. Now the thing which is bothering me is the fees for the application of my family (me+wife+2 kids of under 5 years). In EOI, we are supposed to mention that which dependents are going to migrate with us.
> 
> Now I'm coming to my query. If I mention that all of my dependents are migrating with me, then after invitation I'd need to pay around AUD 7,000 with the application. The credit card with so much limit is difficult to arrange. What should be the other way around for this?
> 
> -Shall I mention them as non-migrating dependents in an EOI, and after some days of paying fees for myself, shall I submit form 1022 for informing them about change in circumstance that my dependents are then migrating? and then pay the fees for them if demanded?
> -What should be the ideal time to submit form 1022 in this regard? before CO allocation or after?
> -I believe medical has to be done for every dependent irrespective of the fact whether they are migrating or not. So, what if I submit form 1022 after medical?
> 
> Please suggest



Brother don't do in this way , move with the fact as it is. you can have more complexities for yourself to avoid paying 7400 from Pakistan. Think that there are many applicant from Pakistan who are paying such high fees , you are not only one and the best way is to look someone from AUS who can pay for you and then you can transfer in his account. or in other way you can ask any consultant to pay only fees for yourself and he will get some service charges against this facility..

but to move with 1022 form option later on is only creating mess for own...


Regards,


----------



## solarik

Somebody added grant date for me to the spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&f=true&noheader=true&gid=0
Nice to see 
Hope I will get real grant on Monday


----------



## JoshLedger

Hello Fire toy
I have just updated my signature..
Please update in the exccell too.. and gimme the link dude...
Congrats and all the best for your job hunt too
Josh



Firetoy said:


> This was this current week, and the results by colour!
> 
> Abhaytomar Aj34321 akshay1229
> Amitkumar02 Amitso ammu1983
> Ankitakharbanda	aravindhmohan ariyawansha81
> bhupesh545 Birender Blurr
> chembata Colombo Dabz
> DaniDM deepajose Dragoman
> Drshk florence1222 Gtaark
> Harshaldesai Heemu himalipatra
> ind2oz JaxSantiago Jullz
> Kbounds kumar247 leonine4eva
> Manubadboy meetusingh1308	mike alic
> Millerfung miteshm82 MMD09
> Mohkam mohsinhere Nsaini23
> Praveenfire Ruchkal Sad Fishie
> Sagz Sinchan solarik
> Sowmyaraghuraman	Srikar ssaditya
> Ssyap Stevenmilton SunnyK
> Terminator1 Thanich TheEndGame
> TIHOR Unnat_upadhyay	vedadivya
> Visa for me WizzyWizz Zippy24
> 
> 
> GRANTED
> CO ALLOCATED
> Sorry for the non cloured ones this current week. Hopefully next week will be awesome. Think that Mondays are usually a day of grants and CO allocation, so maybe tomorrow is your day. For all the rest, congratulations!


----------



## Colombo

Firetoy said:


> Colombo, my friend, I've been thinking of you today. I really hope they give you the grant soon. Have you emailed your CO asking for your visa status?
> 
> Well, I'm not relax now, I have to start with job interviews soon, and that is a hell as well. Amazingly, I was offered a job the same day I got the PR, but in Perth... so, well, I'm thinking about it. Let's see!


Hey Fire Toy...

I was asked to submit my additional docs (Tax docs, bank statements).
I provided them on 30 of last month.

I Email them several times. 
Phoned them a few times.
no updated as yet..

:yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:

No idea whats happening around the world....

Great to here about success of your interviews.
Pleas keep in touch and keep on posting. 

Those will be really good motivations for rest of us.. 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## felix2020

vijay983 said:


> Thanks a lot Felix !!
> 
> Also , I am having below documents ready with me.Kindly advise if I need to add somthing.
> 
> Birth Certificate.
> Ielts TRF
> Educational Docs
> ACS
> Passport
> Driving License
> 
> Work Experience:
> 
> Past Employers:Offer Letter,Form-16,Experience Letter.
> 
> Current Employer:Offer Letter,Form-16,Last 6 months Salary Slips,Salary Review Letter,Reference Letter.
> 
> Health Medical and PCC :Not having right now.Will arrange soon.
> 
> With Thanks
> Vijay


Looks good. Also fill and upload form 80 within 2 weeks of lodgement.


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> This was this current week, and the results by colour!
> 
> Abhaytomar Aj34321 akshay1229
> Amitkumar02 Amitso ammu1983
> Ankitakharbanda	aravindhmohan ariyawansha81
> bhupesh545 Birender Blurr
> chembata Colombo Dabz
> DaniDM deepajose Dragoman
> Drshk florence1222 Gtaark
> Harshaldesai Heemu himalipatra
> ind2oz JaxSantiago Jullz
> Kbounds kumar247 leonine4eva
> Manubadboy meetusingh1308	mike alic
> Millerfung miteshm82 MMD09
> Mohkam mohsinhere Nsaini23
> Praveenfire Ruchkal Sad Fishie
> Sagz Sinchan solarik
> Sowmyaraghuraman	Srikar ssaditya
> Ssyap Stevenmilton SunnyK
> Terminator1 Thanich TheEndGame
> TIHOR Unnat_upadhyay	vedadivya
> Visa for me WizzyWizz Zippy24
> 
> 
> GRANTED
> CO ALLOCATED
> Sorry for the non cloured ones this current week. Hopefully next week will be awesome. Think that Mondays are usually a day of grants and CO allocation, so maybe tomorrow is your day. For all the rest, congratulations!



Hi firetoy. 

I am submitting my pcc next week. ..


----------



## felix2020

Colombo said:


> Hey Fire Toy...
> 
> I was asked to submit my additional docs (Tax docs, bank statements).
> I provided them on 30 of last month.
> 
> I Email them several times.
> Phoned them a few times.
> no updated as yet..
> 
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:
> 
> No idea whats happening around the world....
> 
> Great to here about success of your interviews.
> Pleas keep in touch and keep on posting.
> 
> Those will be really good motivations for rest of us..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


You will have your grant this week.


----------



## Colombo

felix2020 said:


> You will have your grant this week.


I am loving on it... <3 <3


----------



## Heemu

_*Need Advice:*_

1. I claimed 5 years of experience outside Australia and My CO asked me to submit payslips covering the entire period. As such, Should I submit 60 months pay slips or 3 pay slips per year would be suffice? However, If I provide Salary Certificate mentioning my period of employment with HR signature will that be suffice rather submitting pay slips? 

2. He also asked me to submit bank statement. As such, my previous organization paid me in Cash so no bank statement for this period which is 09 month. For the rest of the period I have bank statement. So, what should I do?


----------



## felix2020

Colombo said:


> I am loving on it... <3 <3


Be positive. Lot of people are waiting longer than you.


----------



## felix2020

Heemu said:


> _*Need Advice:*_
> 
> 1. I claimed 5 years of experience outside Australia and My CO asked me to submit payslips covering the entire period. As such, Should I submit 60 months pay slips or 3 pay slips per year would be suffice? However, If I provide Salary Certificate mentioning my period of employment with HR signature will that be suffice rather submitting pay slips?
> 
> 2. He also asked me to submit bank statement. As such, my previous organization paid me in Cash so no bank statement for this period which is 09 month. For the rest of the period I have bank statement. So, what should I do?


1. I would submit salary slips. That's a better proof. 3 payslips per year would be sufficient. You should submit both - salary certificate and payslips. 

2. You can submit a statutory declaration if you don't have bank statements for the entire period.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Josh!
Can I have also your occupation code, date of your EOI and points claimed, when you received your invitation, team assigned? Thanks!
The link is my signature!



JoshLedger said:


> Hello Fire toy
> I have just updated my signature..
> Please update in the exccell too.. and gimme the link dude...
> Congrats and all the best for your job hunt too
> Josh


----------



## Heemu

felix2020 said:


> 1. I would submit salary slips. That's a better proof. 3 payslips per year would be sufficient. You should submit both - salary certificate and payslips.
> 
> 2. You can submit a statutory declaration if you don't have bank statements for the entire period.


Thanks bro, for your precious advice. Is there have any format for such "statutory declaration"?


----------



## felix2020

Heemu said:


> Thanks bro, for your precious advice. Is there have any format for such "statutory declaration"?


Yeah, there is a format. If you Google it, you will find some.


----------



## Firetoy

He is the list for this coming week! Good luck to everyone!
For those who don't have a CO allocated, and can get a CO or direct grant this week:
Steyn
Sylvia_australia
felix2020
Urlacher
sendshaz
abby0910
apple4s
BrightSun6582
CaptainR
jcgallegoh
nandini.nataraj
Rupa Pankaj
strikerjax
deepajose
au applicant
Srikar
manubadboy
SunnyK
ammu1983
Jullz
Birender
hrsid
Blurr
MMD09
JaxSantiago

And people with CO allocated, let's hope they get the golden mail this week too:
Colombo (Our souls are with you mate)
Terminator1
Unnat_upadhyay
TheEndGame
ssyap
I.Bring.It!!
Dabz
Crosswind
harshaldesai
Sinchan
rakesharavindan
Maria_Sal
meetusingh1308
gsp2canberra
mike alic
aravindhmohan / AM
Drshk
ind2oz
Sad Fishie
florence1222
Ankitakharbanda
kumar247
Minhas
Thanich
vedadivya
solarik
aj34321
Mohkam
miteshm82
lotustss
salf
emaniphani
ssaditya
millerfung
Nsaini23
Sagz
Amitso
dragoman
Sandhu
nswprash
ariyawansha81
abhaytomar

There are people with CO allocated that are not in the list, because they got it last week, and I do not know if they are being requested documents or not. So, I'm not writting them here!
Good luck to all of you!


----------



## gtaark

Firetoy...you forgot my name 



Firetoy said:


> He is the list for this coming week! Good luck to everyone!
> For those who don't have a CO allocated, and can get a CO or direct grant this week:
> Steyn
> Sylvia_australia
> felix2020
> Urlacher
> sendshaz
> abby0910
> apple4s
> BrightSun6582
> CaptainR
> jcgallegoh
> nandini.nataraj
> Rupa Pankaj
> strikerjax
> deepajose
> au applicant
> Srikar
> manubadboy
> SunnyK
> ammu1983
> Jullz
> Birender
> hrsid
> Blurr
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> 
> And people with CO allocated, let's hope they get the golden mail this week too:
> Colombo (Our souls are with you mate)
> Terminator1
> Unnat_upadhyay
> TheEndGame
> ssyap
> I.Bring.It!!
> Dabz
> Crosswind
> harshaldesai
> Sinchan
> rakesharavindan
> Maria_Sal
> meetusingh1308
> gsp2canberra
> mike alic
> aravindhmohan / AM
> Drshk
> ind2oz
> Sad Fishie
> florence1222
> Ankitakharbanda
> kumar247
> Minhas
> Thanich
> vedadivya
> solarik
> aj34321
> Mohkam
> miteshm82
> lotustss
> salf
> emaniphani
> ssaditya
> millerfung
> Nsaini23
> Sagz
> Amitso
> dragoman
> Sandhu
> nswprash
> ariyawansha81
> abhaytomar
> 
> There are people with CO allocated that are not in the list, because they got it last week, and I do not know if they are being requested documents or not. So, I'm not writting them here!
> Good luck to all of you!


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> He is the list for this coming week! Good luck to everyone!
> For those who don't have a CO allocated, and can get a CO or direct grant this week:
> Steyn
> Sylvia_australia
> felix2020
> Urlacher
> sendshaz
> abby0910
> apple4s
> BrightSun6582
> CaptainR
> jcgallegoh
> nandini.nataraj
> Rupa Pankaj
> strikerjax
> deepajose
> au applicant
> Srikar
> manubadboy
> SunnyK
> ammu1983
> Jullz
> Birender
> hrsid
> Blurr
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> 
> And people with CO allocated, let's hope they get the golden mail this week too:
> Colombo (Our souls are with you mate)
> Terminator1
> Unnat_upadhyay
> TheEndGame
> ssyap
> I.Bring.It!!
> Dabz
> Crosswind
> harshaldesai
> Sinchan
> rakesharavindan
> Maria_Sal
> meetusingh1308
> gsp2canberra
> mike alic
> aravindhmohan / AM
> Drshk
> ind2oz
> Sad Fishie
> florence1222
> Ankitakharbanda
> kumar247
> Minhas
> Thanich
> vedadivya
> solarik
> aj34321
> Mohkam
> miteshm82
> lotustss
> salf
> emaniphani
> ssaditya
> millerfung
> Nsaini23
> Sagz
> Amitso
> dragoman
> Sandhu
> nswprash
> ariyawansha81
> abhaytomar
> 
> There are people with CO allocated that are not in the list, because they got it last week, and I do not know if they are being requested documents or not. So, I'm not writting them here!
> Good luck to all of you!


Firetoy !!

I thought I supposed to get a CO on November 5th.


----------



## seanbp

Thanks


----------



## Firetoy

Well, I did not forget you. You were in the list but I decided to remove names of people who has been waiting for a long time. It is not because I do not wish you a grant, I do, it is because it is difficult to forsee. What is the reason of such a delay? You, wikimee, sinuma, ahmed84, zolter, shixmo, etc are in similar situation, and waiting for 5 months or more since the lodged date. I hope you all get the grant soon too!


gtaark said:


> Firetoy...you forgot my name


----------



## Firetoy

You never know, my friend, you never know.....
190 visa applicants were going a bit faster in September, so... who Knows!


felix2020 said:


> Firetoy !!
> 
> I thought I supposed to get a CO on November 5th.


----------



## Firetoy

Hey guys! I'm elaborating a checklist for visa 189 application, and I need you to check it and give your ideas about it. Here it is https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MlTjSOFZzC7V_UwDsNpuwvbBqry48PTeeUVASpF9Dn4/edit?usp=sharing
Thanks for your help!


----------



## gtaark

Atleast in my opinion we have to "wish and include" all the people who are waiting for a GRANT. Time frame for GRANT differs from each individual to the other so it's always worth mentioning all names.

I think security checks are still going on on my case. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks for your wishes.

Best of Luck!! 



Firetoy said:


> Well, I did not forget you. You were in the list but I decided to remove names of people who has been waiting for a long time. It is not because I do not wish you a grant, I do, it is because it is difficult to forsee. What is the reason of such a delay? You, wikimee, sinuma, ahmed84, zolter, shixmo, etc are in similar situation, and waiting for 5 months or more since the lodged date. I hope you all get the grant soon too!


----------



## Firetoy

That is the point Gtaark!
The reasons for the delay go from security checks to applicants who are expecting a baby so it's difficult to know. I wish the same for everyone, but anyway, you are right! I'm including you right now!



gtaark said:


> Atleast in my opinion we have to "wish and include" all the people who are waiting for a GRANT. Time frame for GRANT differs from each individual to the other so it's always worth mentioning all names.
> 
> I think security checks are still going on on my case. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks for your wishes.
> 
> Best of Luck!!


----------



## Firetoy

Well, I can't edit it now Gtaark, so here is the complete list!
He is the list for this coming week! Good luck to everyone!

For those who don't have a CO allocated, and can get a CO or direct grant this week:
Steyn
Sylvia_australia
felix2020
Urlacher
sendshaz
abby0910
apple4s
BrightSun6582
CaptainR
jcgallegoh
nandini.nataraj
Rupa Pankaj
strikerjax
deepajose
au applicant
Srikar
manubadboy
SunnyK
ammu1983
Jullz
Birender
hrsid
Blurr
MMD09
JaxSantiago

And people with CO allocated, let's hope they get the golden mail this week too:
Colombo (Our souls are with you mate)
Terminator1
Unnat_upadhyay
TheEndGame
ssyap
I.Bring.It!!
Dabz
Crosswind
harshaldesai
Sinchan
rakesharavindan
Maria_Sal
meetusingh1308
gsp2canberra
mike alic
aravindhmohan / AM
Drshk
ind2oz
Sad Fishie
florence1222
Ankitakharbanda
kumar247
Minhas
vedadivya
solarik
aj34321
Mohkam
miteshm82
lotustss
salf
emaniphani
ssaditya
millerfung
Nsaini23
Sagz
Amitso
dragoman
Sandhu
nswprash
ariyawansha81
abhaytomar

People who are suffering some delay in their grant:
Rikki15
Gtaark
sinuma
Maestro2013
ahmed84
jogiyogi
mamunmaziz
Rabee
hassankakh
Naveed539
shixmo
Amitkumar
Zolter


----------



## gtaark

Thanks Buddy..

By the way you are doing a wonderful job...even after getting a GRANT you seem to analyse and help people in this forum..:yo: 



Firetoy said:


> That is the point Gtaark!
> The reasons for the delay go from security checks to applicants who are expecting a baby so it's difficult to know. I wish the same for everyone, but anyway, you are right! I'm including you right now!


----------



## redhat

JP Mosa said:


> Dear All
> 
> I applied online evisa for 190 SA on 31st July.....I front loaded....all my Docs....
> 
> Today ...I was allocated CO from Brisbane GSM Team 34----CO initials PM
> 
> She requested me to submit Evidence of Relationship....PCC....Medicals........AFP and Medicals for my wife.
> 
> 
> I already uploaded my Indian pcc....My wife's AFP.........but I have to submit my Kuwait PCC.....which I am going to apply on 10 th September......My wife's Indian PCC is under process......
> 
> My question is....Why my CO again asking for evidence of relationship......when I uploaded my marriage certificate in my regional language with English translation............please keep in mind that ours is Christian marriage so can't be registered under Hindu act of marriage in India.
> 
> Please throw some light on it..
> 
> any suggestions....advice.....highly appreciated...
> 
> Thanks in Advance


By Indian laws you can make marriage certificate(MC), the content of which will be in English and approved by Govt. For a non-hindu MC, you need to first lodge an application at BDA. For lodging application, you will need joint photos (of specific sizes), individual photos, marriage cards, etc. You need to fill a green color form and submit all docs to registrar at BDA. 
After a month or so you need to collect the letter from BDA. A good option could be to contact an agent for making marriage certificate.


----------



## starwars123

Hello,

I think the call forward is based on your country of residence (imho). I paid some 5$ to have credit and only after that i was able to enable call fwd..



expatdude said:


> Hi Rajifromhyd,
> 
> I have just brought the skypenumber of Sydney. But when i go to enable for call forwarding it says that buy a skype credits like $4.99/month for 60 min per months & so on. Can you guide me how did you enable it without paying anything


----------



## ali_sajjad86

G D SINGH said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Thanks for the timeline. I asked for it as we are in the same boat of October Month. As per your timelines, i am also expecting to hear something from the department may be by next week. I had applied on 11th October.
> 
> Let's see what happens! All the best mate..!


Nice to hear that mate. hmmmmm so our timeline kinda match. cool. Lets see.
as per the current timeline and what you told me 8 weeks will be completed in first week of december.. Now as the team 13 contacted earlier that means may be the ball has started rolling. so might get the CO earlier. 

You know in the email i received from team 13, they said when the CO is allocated they i will be notified within 02 weeks. Lets see. I just want to upload the final document before his allotment so that he has everything upfront. Lets see what happens. 

1 quick question though.. I uploaded some documents twice as in start i couldnt see that the documents are already uploaded. Will it be a problem? As we cant undo any uploaded document thats why was kinda little worried.


----------



## vedadivya

May I know your CO details.

Thanks,
Divya



Colombo said:


> Hey Fire Toy...
> 
> I was asked to submit my additional docs (Tax docs, bank statements).
> I provided them on 30 of last month.
> 
> I Email them several times.
> Phoned them a few times.
> no updated as yet..
> 
> :yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo::yo:
> 
> No idea whats happening around the world....
> 
> Great to here about success of your interviews.
> Pleas keep in touch and keep on posting.
> 
> Those will be really good motivations for rest of us..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


----------



## vedadivya

Thank you Firetoy! You are doing superb job on this forum.
All the best for all the people in the list mentioned.
Hope to have a fantastic week ahead.

Thanks,
Divya



Firetoy said:


> Well, I can't edit it now Gtaark, so here is the complete list!
> He is the list for this coming week! Good luck to everyone!
> 
> For those who don't have a CO allocated, and can get a CO or direct grant this week:
> Steyn
> Sylvia_australia
> felix2020
> Urlacher
> sendshaz
> abby0910
> apple4s
> BrightSun6582
> CaptainR
> jcgallegoh
> nandini.nataraj
> Rupa Pankaj
> strikerjax
> deepajose
> au applicant
> Srikar
> manubadboy
> SunnyK
> ammu1983
> Jullz
> Birender
> hrsid
> Blurr
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> 
> And people with CO allocated, let's hope they get the golden mail this week too:
> Colombo (Our souls are with you mate)
> Terminator1
> Unnat_upadhyay
> TheEndGame
> ssyap
> I.Bring.It!!
> Dabz
> Crosswind
> harshaldesai
> Sinchan
> rakesharavindan
> Maria_Sal
> meetusingh1308
> gsp2canberra
> mike alic
> aravindhmohan / AM
> Drshk
> ind2oz
> Sad Fishie
> florence1222
> Ankitakharbanda
> kumar247
> Minhas
> vedadivya
> solarik
> aj34321
> Mohkam
> miteshm82
> lotustss
> salf
> emaniphani
> ssaditya
> millerfung
> Nsaini23
> Sagz
> Amitso
> dragoman
> Sandhu
> nswprash
> ariyawansha81
> abhaytomar
> 
> People who are suffering some delay in their grant:
> Rikki15
> Gtaark
> sinuma
> Maestro2013
> ahmed84
> jogiyogi
> mamunmaziz
> Rabee
> hassankakh
> Naveed539
> shixmo
> Amitkumar
> Zolter


----------



## s_agrasen

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Nice to hear that mate. hmmmmm so our timeline kinda match. cool. Lets see.
> as per the current timeline and what you told me 8 weeks will be completed in first week of december.. Now as the team 13 contacted earlier that means may be the ball has started rolling. so might get the CO earlier.
> 
> You know in the email i received from team 13, they said when the CO is allocated they i will be notified within 02 weeks. Lets see. I just want to upload the final document before his allotment so that he has everything upfront. Lets see what happens.
> 
> 1 quick question though.. I uploaded some documents twice as in start i couldnt see that the documents are already uploaded. Will it be a problem? As we cant undo any uploaded document thats why was kinda little worried.



There wont be a problem if you have uploaded a twice, but you can delete the documents if it shows twice to avoid any confusion for CO


----------



## s_agrasen

G D SINGH said:


> I have been following the visa process for 189 & 190 for a while now...! My analysis say that for 190, the CO is usually assigned within 5 weeks time. Your case must be assessed or finalised by mid of November or may be before.
> 
> 190 is the top most priority for the Visa processing as one of the States is sponsoring you.
> 
> So you may hear from the CO any time in the coming weeks.
> 
> Did you already get you Medicals & PCC....?
> FYI, you don't need to wait for CO to ask for the medicals or PCC in 190 case....!
> 
> All the best!
> 
> ~GD


i am done with all documents upload and fees and medicals., however, i dont understand, in western part of india, still getting a PCC they are asking for CO letter. I went to one PSK and they asked me a letter to get PCC.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

s_agrasen said:


> There wont be a problem if you have uploaded a twice, but you can delete the documents if it shows twice to avoid any confusion for CO


It doesnot give you any option to delete the documents? I searched everywhere.


----------



## s_agrasen

ali_sajjad86 said:


> It doesnot give you any option to delete the documents? I searched everywhere.


yes, you are correct, 

sorry for the miscommunication, it is not allowing to delete the documents


----------



## pakiapplicant123

Hi All

I lodged my visa application for 189 for me and my defacto same sex partner on sep 19. Then team 13 wrote to me saying I havent been allocated a CO but I needed to send forms 80 and 1221 in 28 days which I have done. Now my idea was to do medicals and clearances once CO asks me. You agres I should wait or is there something I need to do? In my case should I call DIAC?


----------



## terminator1

usman1984 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I lodged my visa application for 189 for me and my defacto same sex partner on sep 19. Then team 13 wrote to me saying I havent been allocated a CO but I needed to send forms 80 and 1221 in 28 days which I have done. Now my idea was to do medicals and clearances once CO asks me. You agres I should wait or is there something I need to do? In my case should I call DIAC?


wait until CO asks you to do so: sometimes external security checks happen, which may take more than 8 months.... in that case you would need to do your medicals again... which also includes applying for the character certificate from the police dept.


----------



## muppallasiddhardha

deepajose said:


> I am 15th Sep applicant... Co is not yet allocated for me.. Lest wait and hope for the best...


I am a 11th September applicant. CO is not allocated for me.


----------



## expatdude

starwars123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think the call forward is based on your country of residence (imho). I paid some 5$ to have credit and only after that i was able to enable call fwd..


Thanks starwar for the reply.

Its not country limit its about credit limit I also buyed some credit and I was able to forward call. Now see how much they deduct for each call so far no interview call


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Firetoy said:


> Well, I can't edit it now Gtaark, so here is the complete list!
> He is the list for this coming week! Good luck to everyone!
> 
> For those who don't have a CO allocated, and can get a CO or direct grant this week:
> Steyn
> Sylvia_australia
> felix2020
> Urlacher
> sendshaz
> abby0910
> apple4s
> BrightSun6582
> CaptainR
> jcgallegoh
> nandini.nataraj
> Rupa Pankaj
> strikerjax
> deepajose
> au applicant
> Srikar
> manubadboy
> SunnyK
> ammu1983
> Jullz
> Birender
> hrsid
> Blurr
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> 
> And people with CO allocated, let's hope they get the golden mail this week too:
> Colombo (Our souls are with you mate)
> Terminator1
> Unnat_upadhyay
> TheEndGame
> ssyap
> I.Bring.It!!
> Dabz
> Crosswind
> harshaldesai
> Sinchan
> rakesharavindan
> Maria_Sal
> meetusingh1308
> gsp2canberra
> mike alic
> aravindhmohan / AM
> Drshk
> ind2oz
> Sad Fishie
> florence1222
> Ankitakharbanda
> kumar247
> Minhas
> vedadivya
> solarik
> aj34321
> Mohkam
> miteshm82
> lotustss
> salf
> emaniphani
> ssaditya
> millerfung
> Nsaini23
> Sagz
> Amitso
> dragoman
> Sandhu
> nswprash
> ariyawansha81
> abhaytomar
> 
> People who are suffering some delay in their grant:
> Rikki15
> Gtaark
> sinuma
> Maestro2013
> ahmed84
> jogiyogi
> mamunmaziz
> Rabee
> hassankakh
> Naveed539
> shixmo
> Amitkumar
> Zolter


 You forgot to add my name


----------



## BrightSun6582

felix2020 said:


> Refund can be made only in extraordinary circumstances. You can make a written request to the department and the department will consider whether a refund can be made or not. Refund has nothing to do with CO allocation. If you only change your mind about migrating or if you think you no longer qualify for the visa, or you made incorrect claims on your EOI, you are not eligible for a refund.
> 
> 
> The following link would be helpful to you :
> 
> 
> Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Withdrawing General Skilled Migration Visa Applications


Friend,

think you're too much worried. It will tkae minimum 8 weeks to assign a CO. I lodged on sep 5 and expecting the CO to be assigned during the first week of Nov. Meanwhile, i have submitted all the docs etc and just awaiting for CO n then i will go for MEDS.

Pls be optimistic. If you withdraw now, you'll not get much.

Rgds,
/R


----------



## mithu93ku

saintkamy said:


> Hi everyone
> I hope the weather is still cloudy with shower of grants here.
> I'm planning too loop email all the SA applicant, as we can all keep in touch when we reach at the destination. I have emails of old pals like killerbee, rocky, mithu and so on.
> Any new member want too join plz private msg me your email.


Hey, *saintkamy*. I am not the SA applicant. However, want to keep in touch with you by e-mail.


----------



## vijay983

felix2020 said:


> Looks good. Also fill and upload form 80 within 2 weeks of lodgement.


Sure I will...Thanks a lot !!!



Rgds

Vijay


----------



## Maverick123

Firetoy said:


> Well, I can't edit it now Gtaark, so here is the complete list!
> He is the list for this coming week! Good luck to everyone!
> 
> For those who don't have a CO allocated, and can get a CO or direct grant this week:
> Steyn
> Sylvia_australia
> felix2020
> Urlacher
> sendshaz
> abby0910
> apple4s
> BrightSun6582
> CaptainR
> jcgallegoh
> nandini.nataraj
> Rupa Pankaj
> strikerjax
> deepajose
> au applicant
> Srikar
> manubadboy
> SunnyK
> ammu1983
> Jullz
> Birender
> hrsid
> Blurr
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> 
> And people with CO allocated, let's hope they get the golden mail this week too:
> Colombo (Our souls are with you mate)
> Terminator1
> Unnat_upadhyay
> TheEndGame
> ssyap
> I.Bring.It!!
> Dabz
> Crosswind
> harshaldesai
> Sinchan
> rakesharavindan
> Maria_Sal
> meetusingh1308
> gsp2canberra
> mike alic
> aravindhmohan / AM
> Drshk
> ind2oz
> Sad Fishie
> florence1222
> Ankitakharbanda
> kumar247
> Minhas
> vedadivya
> solarik
> aj34321
> Mohkam
> miteshm82
> lotustss
> salf
> emaniphani
> ssaditya
> millerfung
> Nsaini23
> Sagz
> Amitso
> dragoman
> Sandhu
> nswprash
> ariyawansha81
> abhaytomar
> 
> People who are suffering some delay in their grant:
> Rikki15
> Gtaark
> sinuma
> Maestro2013
> ahmed84
> jogiyogi
> mamunmaziz
> Rabee
> hassankakh
> Naveed539
> shixmo
> Amitkumar
> Zolter


Where's my name.. :rain:


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Maverick and sowmiyaraghuraman! I didn't forget you. I said a few posts before that I wasn't writing the names of people who got CO last week because I didn't know if you were requested more documents or not and if they were uploaded, but I wish you a quick grant as well!


----------



## AM

Nothing at all. I guess we don't have any other choice other than waiting 

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## starwars123

expatdude said:


> Thanks starwar for the reply.
> 
> Its not country limit its about credit limit I also buyed some credit and I was able to forward call. Now see how much they deduct for each call so far no interview call


Ha ha same here  les not lose hope  all the best..


----------



## Colombo

Firetoy said:


> Well, I can't edit it now Gtaark, so here is the complete list!
> He is the list for this coming week! Good luck to everyone!
> 
> For those who don't have a CO allocated, and can get a CO or direct grant this week:
> Steyn
> Sylvia_australia
> felix2020
> Urlacher
> sendshaz
> abby0910
> apple4s
> BrightSun6582
> CaptainR
> jcgallegoh
> nandini.nataraj
> Rupa Pankaj
> strikerjax
> deepajose
> au applicant
> Srikar
> manubadboy
> SunnyK
> ammu1983
> Jullz
> Birender
> hrsid
> Blurr
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> 
> And people with CO allocated, let's hope they get the golden mail this week too:
> Colombo (Our souls are with you mate)
> Terminator1
> Unnat_upadhyay
> TheEndGame
> ssyap
> I.Bring.It!!
> Dabz
> Crosswind
> harshaldesai
> Sinchan
> rakesharavindan
> Maria_Sal
> meetusingh1308
> gsp2canberra
> mike alic
> aravindhmohan / AM
> Drshk
> ind2oz
> Sad Fishie
> florence1222
> Ankitakharbanda
> kumar247
> Minhas
> vedadivya
> solarik
> aj34321
> Mohkam
> miteshm82
> lotustss
> salf
> emaniphani
> ssaditya
> millerfung
> Nsaini23
> Sagz
> Amitso
> dragoman
> Sandhu
> nswprash
> ariyawansha81
> abhaytomar
> 
> People who are suffering some delay in their grant:
> Rikki15
> Gtaark
> sinuma
> Maestro2013
> ahmed84
> jogiyogi
> mamunmaziz
> Rabee
> hassankakh
> Naveed539
> shixmo
> Amitkumar
> Zolter


Thanks guys. ..

Cheers
XXX


----------



## Apple4s

Hi All...

Ideally i should have a CO allocated by now .....Not sure about the status 

I saw a update in the forum regarding details to be provided for all Transits if any ..i updated my form 80 again and uploaded saying "latest form 80"...Hope all goes well


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Ideally i should have a CO allocated by now .....Not sure about the status
> 
> I saw a update in the forum regarding details to be provided for all Transits if any ..i updated my form 80 again and uploaded saying "latest form 80"...Hope all goes well


Same here. Waiting for a CO communication any time.


----------



## Apple4s

vijay983 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Need some information on how to attach docs:
> 
> Is there any name convention for files to upload?
> 
> I uploaded only ILETS TRF and file name was IELTS.pdf and while attaching in description field I mentioned IELTS_TRF..what I found below info on govt website saying to avoid '.' while naming file.
> 
> "
> File naming tips
> 
> When naming your files to be attached to an eVisa application only use numbers 0 – 9 and letters A – Z (upper and lower case), dashes '-' and underscores '_'.
> 
> You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.
> 
> "
> Kindly advise on this as i haven't uploaded any further doc.
> 
> 
> 2>I have certified scanned copies in pdf format.anything else required?
> 
> Also I have applied my visa application and now i need to attach docs..just want to know in how many days I have to attach these docs.Also should i wait for CO to be allocated or I should upload all the docs..
> 
> Seeking revert at the earliest ..
> 
> With thanks
> Vijay



keep it simple dude


----------



## Apple4s

felix2020 said:


> Same here. Waiting for a CO communication any time.


There are few post where the applicant has lodged b/w 10-sep-15-sep whom haven't been allocated CO yet ...Hope no delay occurs ..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## metallica.kyoto

Hi Everyone,
Due to some reasons i want to upload only the final degree award with my application but i see that many of the members are uploading the academic transcripts as well.

The booklet six says :

For you to receive these points,a *certified copy of your qualifications* and or/a certified copy of a notification of your results and a transcript of your academic record (degree,certificate,diploma etc) should be included with your application.


Kindly suggest if it would be alright to skip the transcripts.

Thanks alot in advance.


----------



## msohaibkhan

Wasee said:


> Brother don't do in this way , move with the fact as it is. you can have more complexities for yourself to avoid paying 7400 from Pakistan. Think that there are many applicant from Pakistan who are paying such high fees , you are not only one and the best way is to look someone from AUS who can pay for you and then you can transfer in his account. or in other way you can ask any consultant to pay only fees for yourself and he will get some service charges against this facility..
> 
> but to move with 1022 form option later on is only creating mess for own...
> 
> 
> Regards,


Thanks wasee. I like that consultant idea


----------



## muralimailbox

*Seniors Advise.*

Hi All,

My CO OB from Team 2 GSM Adelaide had asked me the below docs:

DOB Cert for me
DOB Cert for my Wife
Form 80 for my Wife

Didn't claim points for her though she just traveled only one country. How much time do you think it will take for my CO to send me the Grant email. I am now exited to know this to prepare further.

Thanks in advance.

BR
Murali


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*any grants today*

Update update if anyone got it today


----------



## manubadboy

Apple4s said:


> There are few post where the applicant has lodged b/w 10-sep-15-sep whom haven't been allocated CO yet ...Hope no delay occurs ..:fingerscrossed:


Yea dude I am that guy.. 12 Sept 2013 is the lodged date.. No info about the CO.. 
I just hope I get to hear some news this week.

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## srikar

*Visa Granted`*

Hi Guys,

Just been granted visa from Team 34 Brisbane(85 days avg according to excel sheet)
CO Initials KS.
It was a Direct grant,No Sign of CO anytime.
I was thinking of this around this week but not this early.
Great start to the week,we can expect more .All the best guys!!!!!!

Thanks to Monika,firetoy,jre,felix and many more..


----------



## Ganda

srikar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just been granted visa from Team 34 Brisbane(85 days avg according to excel sheet)
> CO Initials KS.
> It was a Direct grant,No Sign of CO anytime.
> I was thinking of this around this week but not this early.
> Great start to the week.All the best guys!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to Monika,firetoy,jre,felix and many more..


CONGRATULATIONS!! 

IF YOU DONT MIND, MAY I ASK UR CO INITIALS? IM ALSO FROM TEAM 34 AND MY CO NO CONTACT FROM ME YET. huhuhuhuh


----------



## srikar

Ganda said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> IF YOU DONT MIND, MAY I ASK UR CO INITIALS? IM ALSO FROM TEAM 34 AND MY CO NO CONTACT FROM ME YET. huhuhuhuh


Thank you Ganda,Hope ou will get a grant Soon
you have that info in my post its (KS)Katrina Stephen


----------



## sagz

srikar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just been granted visa from Team 34 Brisbane(85 days avg according to excel sheet)
> CO Initials KS.
> It was a Direct grant,No Sign of CO anytime.
> I was thinking of this around this week but not this early.
> Great start to the week,we can expect more .All the best guys!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to Monika,firetoy,jre,felix and many more..


Congratulations!


----------



## Apple4s

manubadboy said:


> Yea dude I am that guy.. 12 Sept 2013 is the lodged date.. No info about the CO..
> I just hope I get to hear some news this week.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


manu ..

U might get t direct grant soon  
chill dude ..

Meanwhile i just cross checked the attachment and could find the below applicants should get there CO/Grant soon 

SunnyK
manubadboy
Oz2013
nandini.nataraj
deepajose
au applicant

cheers :cheer2:


----------



## thanich

srikar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just been granted visa from Team 34 Brisbane(85 days avg according to excel sheet)
> CO Initials KS.
> It was a Direct grant,No Sign of CO anytime.
> I was thinking of this around this week but not this early.
> Great start to the week,we can expect more .All the best guys!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to Monika,firetoy,jre,felix and many more..


Congrats srikar...


----------



## praveenfire

srikar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just been granted visa from Team 34 Brisbane(85 days avg according to excel sheet)
> CO Initials KS.
> It was a Direct grant,No Sign of CO anytime.
> I was thinking of this around this week but not this early.
> Great start to the week,we can expect more .All the best guys!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to Monika,firetoy,jre,felix and many more..


Congrats Srikar..!!!


----------



## Vijay24

muralimailbox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO OB from Team 2 GSM Adelaide had asked me the below docs:
> 
> DOB Cert for me
> DOB Cert for my Wife
> Form 80 for my Wife
> 
> Didn't claim points for her though she just traveled only one country. How much time do you think it will take for my CO to send me the Grant email. I am now exited to know this to prepare further.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> BR
> Murali


In a week or so


----------



## JaxSantiago

srikar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just been granted visa from Team 34 Brisbane(85 days avg according to excel sheet)
> CO Initials KS.
> It was a Direct grant,No Sign of CO anytime.
> I was thinking of this around this week but not this early.
> Great start to the week,we can expect more .All the best guys!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to Monika,firetoy,jre,felix and many more..


Congrats!

BTW, u submitted on 30th August, is that correct? If so.. wow!


----------



## ashish3116

Hi Everyone, Any update if there is some procedural delay going on ? I lodged my Visa on 25th August and no news as yet. My consultant keeps telling me that wait. Not even sure if I have been assigned a CO as yet.


----------



## seanbp

sinuma said:


> Congrats Seanbp. Happy for you. ........Enjoy your weekend


Thanks a ton Sinuma.


----------



## seanbp

TheEndGame said:


> Congrats!!!!


thanks Buddy


----------



## seanbp

manubadboy said:


> Congrats seanbp.. All the best..


thanks a ton Manu


----------



## Apple4s

I think u should giv them a call right away


----------



## salf

srikar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just been granted visa from Team 34 Brisbane(85 days avg according to excel sheet)
> CO Initials KS.
> It was a Direct grant,No Sign of CO anytime.
> I was thinking of this around this week but not this early.
> Great start to the week,we can expect more .All the best guys!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to Monika,firetoy,jre,felix and many more..


Congrats Srikal! God bless you in your next plans.


----------



## Rikki15

Finally i managed to get the Ration Card, where my wife's name is same as CO was expecting with picture. Hope this should suffice the CO's requirement


----------



## dippradhan

*CO Assigned*

After a long wait, today I received e-mail from CO. I have been asked to submit medical and PCC documents. Thank you all for sharing your case. This helped me not to make unnecessary calls to DIAC.


----------



## goodguy2

srikar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just been granted visa from Team 34 Brisbane(85 days avg according to excel sheet)
> CO Initials KS.
> It was a Direct grant,No Sign of CO anytime.
> I was thinking of this around this week but not this early.
> Great start to the week,we can expect more .All the best guys!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to Monika,firetoy,jre,felix and many more..





Many Congrats Srikar,


I wish u the very best in ur journey to and and in Australia.


I still have to lodge my application.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## srikar

sagz said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks you Sagz and all the best for your Visa.


----------



## srikar

goodguy2 said:


> Many Congrats Srikar,
> 
> 
> I wish u the very best in ur journey to and and in Australia.
> 
> 
> I still have to lodge my application.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks Good guy.
What are you waiting for,Lodge your app soon!! it will be holiday period in Nov Dec which will delay the process.
All the best!


----------



## vedadivya

Congratulations Srikar. Great start of this week.


----------



## TheEndGame

Any updates today?


----------



## TheEndGame

muralimailbox said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO OB from Team 2 GSM Adelaide had asked me the below docs:
> 
> DOB Cert for me
> DOB Cert for my Wife
> Form 80 for my Wife
> 
> Didn't claim points for her though she just traveled only one country. How much time do you think it will take for my CO to send me the Grant email. I am now exited to know this to prepare further.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> BR
> Murali


Whats your co's initial. I have co from same team too


----------



## Birender

Congrats srikar.. And best of luck


----------



## G D SINGH

s_agrasen said:


> i am done with all documents upload and fees and medicals., however, i dont understand, in western part of india, still getting a PCC they are asking for CO letter. I went to one PSK and they asked me a letter to get PCC.


Hi,

This is strange! The guidelines & procedure should be same across the country. PSKs are something that are working inline by the Govt. Of India.

- Did you check the online procedure for obtaining the PCC from your PSK?
- Also, try to enquire the same from the concerned PSK by calling at the call center. The person you dealt with you, may not be knowing the process properly.

But if the PSK still ask for the letter from CO, then bro, you have to wait...!


----------



## jre05

srikar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just been granted visa from Team 34 Brisbane(85 days avg according to excel sheet)
> CO Initials KS.
> It was a Direct grant,No Sign of CO anytime.
> I was thinking of this around this week but not this early.
> Great start to the week,we can expect more .All the best guys!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to Monika,firetoy,jre,felix and many more..


Many many many many many congratulations again    I reach 555 in my post with this haha.


----------



## manubadboy

Apple4s said:


> manu ..
> 
> U might get t direct grant soon
> chill dude ..
> 
> Meanwhile i just cross checked the attachment and could find the below applicants should get there CO/Grant soon
> 
> SunnyK
> manubadboy
> Oz2013
> nandini.nataraj
> deepajose
> au applicant
> 
> cheers :cheer2:


Thanks dude.. Patience is the key now.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Ben 10

seanbp said:


> Hi friends. It's been a long wait but can't complain. Received my Grant email from my agent last evening. Made my weekend extra special. I thank you all for the valuable feedback and advise given to everyone on this forum. God bless and hope you all get your grants soon. :lalala:


Congrats  
When is your time to fly 
its time for you to think of your TRIP


----------



## Sujith singh

Guys can any one help me with alternate of payslips, tax documents and bank statements.


----------



## Jullz

manubadboy said:


> Yea dude I am that guy.. 12 Sept 2013 is the lodged date.. No info about the CO..
> I just hope I get to hear some news this week.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Same for me.... lodged in 11 Sept and no news yet. The only thing that changed on my evisa page was that medicals status shows _received_ and medicals appear on the _documents provided_ list. It's starting to be stressful now and waiting to be painful :horn:


----------



## seanbp

Ben 10 said:


> Congrats
> When is your time to fly
> its time for you to think of your TRIP


Hi Ben.. Yes have been thinking of that the whole weekend. 1st entry date is 03Jul14. Not sure if i can to wind up things here before that. May make an entry in Feb14 with the family and then we all move closer to the end of the year.


----------



## seanbp

Sujith singh said:


> Guys can any one help me with alternate of payslips, tax documents and bank statements.


Hi Sujith. i dont think there are any alternates to these documents.


----------



## JaxSantiago

dippradhan said:


> After a long wait, today I received e-mail from CO. I have been asked to submit medical and PCC documents. Thank you all for sharing your case. This helped me not to make unnecessary calls to DIAC.


Can you share your CO's initials? You're a full week ahead of me... makes me wonder if we've got the same CO. ound:


----------



## colomboSL190

Jullz said:


> Same for me.... lodged in 11 Sept and no news yet. The only thing that changed on my evisa page was that medicals status shows received and medicals appear on the documents provided list. It's starting to be stressful now and waiting to be painful :horn:


me too.... lodged on 12.09.... no co yet


----------



## unnat_upadhyay

Hi,

I got my case officer assign on 17th Oct from Adelide T2. But there is no further communication from him. Front loaded all docs. So any idea whats going on ?? why there is a delay. its killing me 

Regards,

Unnat


----------



## Deep13

Got the grant today. 
Applied 15th July


----------



## Rikki15

Hey, congrats..


----------



## au applicant

manubadboy said:


> Yea dude I am that guy.. 12 Sept 2013 is the lodged date.. No info about the CO..
> I just hope I get to hear some news this week.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Did u call diac? I called diac and I was told that co will be allocated in 1 week's time. It would be wonderful if some of us call diac directly


----------



## srikar

thanich said:


> Congrats srikar...


Thanks Thanich Wish you a quick grant


----------



## srikar

praveenfire said:


> Congrats Srikar..!!!


Thanks Praveen,Yours is next.All the best!!!!!


----------



## srikar

JaxSantiago said:


> Congrats!
> 
> BTW, u submitted on 30th August, is that correct? If so.. wow!


Thanks Jax,Yes I submitted on 30 Aug,Completed exactly 8 weeks,9th week first day is direct grant.
All the best for you!!


----------



## srikar

Birender said:


> Congrats srikar.. And best of luck


Thanks Birender,Hope you get yours this week itself.All the best!!!


----------



## srikar

jre05 said:


> Many many many many many congratulations again    I reach 555 in my post with this haha.


Thanks a lot Ram,I am Waiting for your invite.Get it soon,we may start together.


----------



## srikar

0z_dream said:


> Congrats...:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: im happy to knw that u r having an old acs from ur timeline ..


Hey OZ Thank you.
Mine is old ACS 65 points,that too I have not claimed first two yrs of exp just to be on a safer side,otherwise my points would have been 70.
All the best to you!!


----------



## praveenreddy

au applicant said:


> Did u call diac? I called diac and I was told that co will be allocated in 1 week's time. It would be wonderful if some of us call diac directly


Hi wen did u called diac


----------



## AM

thats good news. congrats


----------



## praveenreddy

colomboSL190 said:


> me too.... lodged on 12.09.... no co yet


Hi

I have apples on 11 sep still no sign of co.


----------



## happy75

Hi,
I called Diac today bc they did not issue bridging visa of one of my dependant. I came to know that I got Co on 24 Oct. She today emailed me for further documents. Lets see how it goes


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi all,

Seems today is DRY DAY no info about co allocations and grants so far. Prople who are waiting for CO will all hope this week may bring good news to all of us.


----------



## felix2020

ashish3116 said:


> Hi Everyone, Any update if there is some procedural delay going on ? I lodged my Visa on 25th August and no news as yet. My consultant keeps telling me that wait. Not even sure if I have been assigned a CO as yet.


What did you lodge: 189 or 190 ?


----------



## Birender

only one grant today?? come on DIBP.. buck up.. change your gears


----------



## Colombo

Deep13 said:


> Got the grant today.
> Applied 15th July


Congrats mate....
Summer has come to team 8

Cheers
XXX


----------



## au applicant

praveenreddy said:


> Hi wen did u called diac


I called up on wednesday 23rd oct. It seems the co allocation avg time has gone up from 5 weeks to 7 weeks especially for people applying to WA as wa has overhauled the ss process dramatically w.e.f. 1st Oct


----------



## ram2013

praveenreddy said:


> Hi all, Seems today is DRY DAY no info about co allocations and grants so far. Prople who are waiting for CO will all hope this week may bring good news to all of us.


Hi 

Sorry there is one grant (deep13) from Adelaide T8 today

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon


----------



## felix2020

srikar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just been granted visa from Team 34 Brisbane(85 days avg according to excel sheet)
> CO Initials KS.
> It was a Direct grant,No Sign of CO anytime.
> I was thinking of this around this week but not this early.
> Great start to the week,we can expect more .All the best guys!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to Monika,firetoy,jre,felix and many more..


Congratulation Srikar ! 

By the way, when did you lodge your application ? I can see two dates on your signature.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Anyone get co


----------



## manubadboy

au applicant said:


> Did u call diac? I called diac and I was told that co will be allocated in 1 week's time. It would be wonderful if some of us call diac directly


Yes I called DIAC on 17th oct.. They told me CO would be allocated in a weeks time..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## happy75

sylvia_australia said:


> Anyone get co


I got on 24 oct


----------



## varsja

Today I got an Unofficial email from my CO that she is waiting on my Spouse's functional english evidence. My spouse has just taken the ielts and we are waiting for the results and the results might take some more time due to the holidays in India. I replied to my CO sending the payment reference document of IELTS.. I am tensed .... Will it be a problem?

Pls suggest...


----------



## Vijay24

varsja said:


> Today I got an Unofficial email from my CO that she is waiting on my Spouse's functional english evidence. My spouse has just taken the ielts and we are waiting for the results and the results might take some more time due to the holidays in India. I replied to my CO sending the payment reference document of IELTS.. I am tensed .... Will it be a problem?
> 
> Pls suggest...


Shouldn't be of any problem as you have explained and even sent the reference document too!


----------



## drshk

*a different good news! *

Hi Firetoy, its great to see my name appear in your list 

However, some new developments on our end - we have just found out that a little bub is on its way to our family :bounce: :dance:

we had medicals pending so have deferred our PR application till next yr so I guess I will need to be excused from your list 

My best wishes to all here waiting impatiently for their grants, and many congrats to the ones who have received the same but I missed wishing, Good luck guys!! :biggrin1:



Firetoy said:


> He is the list for this coming week! Good luck to everyone!
> For those who don't have a CO allocated, and can get a CO or direct grant this week:
> Steyn
> Sylvia_australia
> felix2020
> Urlacher
> sendshaz
> abby0910
> apple4s
> BrightSun6582
> CaptainR
> jcgallegoh
> nandini.nataraj
> Rupa Pankaj
> strikerjax
> deepajose
> au applicant
> Srikar
> manubadboy
> SunnyK
> ammu1983
> Jullz
> Birender
> hrsid
> Blurr
> MMD09
> JaxSantiago
> 
> And people with CO allocated, let's hope they get the golden mail this week too:
> Colombo (Our souls are with you mate)
> Terminator1
> Unnat_upadhyay
> TheEndGame
> ssyap
> I.Bring.It!!
> Dabz
> Crosswind
> harshaldesai
> Sinchan
> rakesharavindan
> Maria_Sal
> meetusingh1308
> gsp2canberra
> mike alic
> aravindhmohan / AM
> Drshk
> ind2oz
> Sad Fishie
> florence1222
> Ankitakharbanda
> kumar247
> Minhas
> Thanich
> vedadivya
> solarik
> aj34321
> Mohkam
> miteshm82
> lotustss
> salf
> emaniphani
> ssaditya
> millerfung
> Nsaini23
> Sagz
> Amitso
> dragoman
> Sandhu
> nswprash
> ariyawansha81
> abhaytomar
> 
> There are people with CO allocated that are not in the list, because they got it last week, and I do not know if they are being requested documents or not. So, I'm not writting them here!
> Good luck to all of you!


----------



## varsja

Vijay24 said:


> Shouldn't be of any problem as you have explained and even sent the reference document too!


Thank U ......


----------



## sagz

Hi Folks,

I got our grant an hour back.

Cheers
Sagz


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

sagz said:


> hi folks,
> 
> i got our grant an hour back.
> 
> Cheers
> sagz


congrats , finally some gud news from somwone dibp pl wake up guys


----------



## praveenfire

sagz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got our grant an hour back.
> 
> Cheers
> Sagz


Congrats Sagz...!!!

All the best for your future....


----------



## Ganda

sagz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got our grant an hour back.
> 
> Cheers
> Sagz


Congratulations!! All the best for your Journey.. 

May i know fr which team r u? and ur CO initials..


----------



## muralimailbox

TheEndGame said:


> Whats your co's initial. I have co from same team too


Intials are SB


----------



## sagz

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> congrats , finally some gud news from somwone dibp pl wake up guys


Thanks Ankita


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

srikar*








​


----------



## sagz

praveenfire said:


> Congrats Sagz...!!!
> 
> All the best for your future....


Thanks Praveen


----------



## Apple4s

happy75 said:


> I got on 24 oct


Did u get a mail for CO allocation ?


----------



## sagz

Ganda said:


> Congratulations!! All the best for your Journey..
> 
> May i know fr which team r u? and ur CO initials..


Thanks Ganda,
My case was with PB from Adelaide 2

Cheers


----------



## Firetoy

Hi dippradhan! I added your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club Can you check your details there, please? Tab INPUT DATA, row 111



dippradhan said:


> After a long wait, today I received e-mail from CO. I have been asked to submit medical and PCC documents. Thank you all for sharing your case. This helped me not to make unnecessary calls to DIAC.


----------



## ShreknFiona

Dear All,

I am currently working on 457 and i have applied for PR (189 Subclass) and is awaiting CO. Completed all my Police Clearance checks (India, Australia and US) and my Medicals are Pending. I have a couple of Questions:
1. How long does it normally take for the CO to get assigned?
2. Can i complete the Medicals even before the CO gets allocated? If so, how to do it without HAP ID? I am seeing fellow members who had already completed their medicals even before the CO was assigned. Can doing medicals prior to CO allocation delay my application getting processed?
3. My assignment is getting over by Nov end (But 457 Valid until 2016) and worst case, if nothing turns up before that, i may be asked by my employer to return back to India. In such a case, i might have to apply for a 020 Subclass Bridging visa to travel out of the country and come back (Atleast that's what my understanding is even though i have a valid 457 Visa). How long will it take to get my 020 Visa from the date of application and how long is it valid? Has anyone come across such a scenario?

Apologies for flooding with too many Questions.

Your response is much appreciated!!!

Thanks in Advance

IELTS - 7 | EOI Points - 65 | Visa Applied - 18th Sept | PCC - Done | Medicals - ??? | Grant - ???


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Sagz*








​


----------



## sagz

Firetoy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> Sagz


Thanks Firetoy!


----------



## thanthtooa

Hi all ,

We got the letter from ACS with 6 years 7 months.
We are preparing to sit IELTS in dec .
We will go with subclass 189 independent.
Will submit in dec 2013/Jan 2014 EOI.
Here is our fact . Pls check guys.

1.age - 83 born - 30 points
2. IELTS band 7(must get band 7 so that we can claim) - 10 points
3. skilled employment - 6 years 7 months approved from ACS - 10 points
4. Qualification - we graduated Bachelor of computer science from university of compute studies (Yangon, Myanmar) considered as recognized standard ? If yes, - 15 points , if no (equivalent to AQF Diploma - only 10 points. This is very important for us to know the correct point. Pls advise.
5. Other factors - to get sufficient - can we claim the point from Credentialled community language - 5 points
(If we can prove that we are Burmese)
If yes - which documents do we need to submit and pls give us a guideline.

Overall - 65 points - to submit EOI
Pls tell us which documents do we need to submit from EOI online submission ?

Probably how long will it take to get the invitation letter ?

Appreciate much . Thank you in advance.

Thant Htoo


----------



## kunalvassa

*Visa granted for subclass 190*

Dear All,

I would like to share with all that I have been granted visa today !! Though the journey was of lot of anxiety, this forum helps me to stay tuned with updates. 

I really thank all of you for such a wonderful and unconditional support. For the benefit of all I am also sharing schedule of time taken under each process.

Visa Tyep : Skill Nomination under visa subclass 190
Nominated occupation : Financial Investment Advisor - 222311
IELTS : 22nd June 2013 - Over all 7 bands
Skill Assessment : Positive - 27th June 2013
EOI submitted : 11th July 2013(They have asked for additional information as well during this time) 
State Sponsorship : 20th August 2013 by NSW 
PCC : 13th September 2013(Myself) 17th September 2013(Wife)
Visa Applied : 19th September 2013
Medical examination : 28th September 2013
Medical report update : 01st October 2013 (it was online submition)
Visa granted : 28th October 2013.:hippie:
First entry in Australia : Before 13th September 2014

What was surprising to me was I have not got any e-mail for DIAC regarding allocation of case officer. Nevertheless, it does not make any difference to me as visa got granted.

Once again thanks to all.

Now my next target it to get a suitable job.

-Regards,
KV:angel::angel:


----------



## Birender

hello,

If a CO is allocated to you and asks for documents, does your case go into pending or something, and CO starts with another case and come back when rest all the cases are done?


----------



## Birender

hello,

If a CO is allocated to you and asks for documents, does your case go into pending or something, and CO starts with another case and come back when rest all the cases are done?


----------



## Sujith singh

Any one pls answer my question,, I am working as system administer n my salary is 18000, I don't pay tax as I come under exempted catogory, now what to do as the case officer has asked for tax paid documents.


----------



## terminator1

this wait has killed many of my brain cells. i am tired now.


----------



## kunalvassa

Sujith singh said:


> Any one pls answer my question,, I am working as system administer n my salary is 18000, I don't pay tax as I come under exempted catogory, now what to do as the case officer has asked for tax paid documents.


-----------------

Hi,

Send me copy of Form-16 and mentioned him that as per existing income tax rules, you don't fall under tax bracket.

Be clear and transparent in dealing with CO.

-Regards,
KV


----------



## gtaark

Congrats...That was fast.

Which team you got the grant from?



kunalvassa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to share with all that I have been granted visa today !! Though the journey was of lot of anxiety, this forum helps me to stay tuned with updates.
> 
> I really thank all of you for such a wonderful and unconditional support. For the benefit of all I am also sharing schedule of time taken under each process.
> 
> Visa Tyep : Skill Nomination under visa subclass 190
> Nominated occupation : Financial Investment Advisor - 222311
> IELTS : 22nd June 2013 - Over all 7 bands
> Skill Assessment : Positive - 27th June 2013
> EOI submitted : 11th July 2013(They have asked for additional information as well during this time)
> State Sponsorship : 20th August 2013 by NSW
> PCC : 13th September 2013(Myself) 17th September 2013(Wife)
> Visa Applied : 19th September 2013
> Medical examination : 28th September 2013
> Medical report update : 01st October 2013 (it was online submition)
> Visa granted : 28th October 2013.:hippie:
> First entry in Australia : Before 13th September 2014
> 
> What was surprising to me was I have not got any e-mail for DIAC regarding allocation of case officer. Nevertheless, it does not make any difference to me as visa got granted.
> 
> Once again thanks to all.
> 
> Now my next target it to get a suitable job.
> 
> -Regards,
> KV:angel::angel:


----------



## Firetoy

I believe that depends on the CO. In my case, after uploading documents, I sent my CO a reminder by email, and I got the grant the day after. I've seen other people in the same situation but CO didn't reply and still waiting. So, yes, probably it depends on the personal way of working of the CO



Birender said:


> hello,
> 
> If a CO is allocated to you and asks for documents, does your case go into pending or something, and CO starts with another case and come back when rest all the cases are done?


----------



## Dinz

Hello All,

Sorry for being rather quiet today. There was something wrong with the network!

Anyway, *I GOT MY GRANT!!!!!*!    

I'm so delighted, can bearly sit still let alone get any work done!!!

Thank you so much for everyone on this forum. You guys really helped me get through the agonising days, even though I was only here for a very short time. All the answers and guidence is really appreciated and I wish all of you who "Speedy" grants and those who have recieved them, a sucessful move and all the best for the new journey you are embarking on.

Thanks again guys,
Love to All!


----------



## vinnie88

Birender said:


> hello,
> 
> If a CO is allocated to you and asks for documents, does your case go into pending or something, and CO starts with another case and come back when rest all the cases are done?


your case will be put on hold until all outstanding documents are received by your CO. Well at least, this is what my CO told me


----------



## vinnie88

October2013 has been the slowest month since the introduction of skillselect... i could be wrong, what do you guys think?


----------



## srikar

Firetoy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> srikar


Thanks a lot firetoy.How is your job search going?


----------



## praveenfire

Congrats Dinz....

All the best for your Future...!!!





Dinz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Sorry for being rather quiet today. There was something wrong with the network!
> 
> Anyway, *I GOT MY GRANT!!!!!*!
> 
> I'm so delighted, can bearly sit still let alone get any work done!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone on this forum. You guys really helped me get through the agonising days, even though I was only here for a very short time. All the answers and guidence is really appreciated and I wish all of you who "Speedy" grants and those who have recieved them, a sucessful move and all the best for the new journey you are embarking on.
> 
> Thanks again guys,
> Love to All!


----------



## srikar

sagz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got our grant an hour back.
> 
> Cheers
> Sagz


Congrats!!!!!
Nice to have a company today.


----------



## srikar

Dinz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Sorry for being rather quiet today. There was something wrong with the network!
> 
> Anyway, I GOT MY GRANT!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so delighted, can bearly sit still let alone get any work done!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone on this forum. You guys really helped me get through the agonising days, even though I was only here for a very short time. All the answers and guidence is really appreciated and I wish all of you who "Speedy" grants and those who have recieved them, a sucessful move and all the best for the new journey you are embarking on.
> 
> Thanks again guys,
> Love to All!


Congrats Dinz and all the best!!!!!


----------



## praveenfire

Hmm.. 

3 Grants in a day. Not a Bad start for the week.

Hope Firetoy's predictions comes true for this week.

Good Luck to all......

Cheers

PK


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Dinz*








​


----------



## Firetoy

I'm working right now, different place, and I'm so tired after work, pufff.. Let's say slowly!



srikar said:


> Thanks a lot firetoy.How is your job search going?


----------



## sagz

srikar said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> Nice to have a company today.


Thanks


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> I'm working right now, different place, and I'm so tired after work, pufff.. Let's say slowly!


What kind of job profile yours....


----------



## thanich

Dinz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Sorry for being rather quiet today. There was something wrong with the network!
> 
> Anyway, *I GOT MY GRANT!!!!!*!
> 
> I'm so delighted, can bearly sit still let alone get any work done!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone on this forum. You guys really helped me get through the agonising days, even though I was only here for a very short time. All the answers and guidence is really appreciated and I wish all of you who "Speedy" grants and those who have recieved them, a sucessful move and all the best for the new journey you are embarking on.
> 
> Thanks again guys,
> Love to All!



Congrats Dinz..


----------



## praveenreddy

ram2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry there is one grant (deep13) from Adelaide T8 today
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon


Hi friends

Just got a mail from my agent stating that co has been allocated on 28 oct and the mail was only showing the details of mine application and co name and there was only a sentence stating that " should I require any documents I will contact you" wat doesn't it exactly mean. Does it say that as of now she don't require any documents from me. 

Co is from team 2 Adelaide. Is anybody from team 2. 

Bit tensed


----------



## Firetoy

I'm a civil engineer. Right now I'm working as a Cafe Manager, nothing to do, but a lot of work!



thanich said:


> What kind of job profile yours....


----------



## Firetoy

That's exactely what it means! She doesn't need any documents from you right now. If she does, she will ask for them, don't you worry!



praveenreddy said:


> Hi friends
> 
> Just got a mail from my agent stating that co has been allocated on 28 oct and the mail was only showing the details of mine application and co name and there was only a sentence stating that " should I require any documents I will contact you" wat doesn't it exactly mean. Does it say that as of now she don't require any documents from me.
> 
> Co is from team 2 Adelaide. Is anybody from team 2.
> 
> Bit tensed


----------



## muppallasiddhardha

Hi,
I got my 190 PR in the morning. I have applied for 190 visa on 11th Sep. The case officer didn't contact me anytime. I thought to call the immigration regarding the progress of my file. But, in the morning, I got the mail from the migration agent that my 190 has been approved.


----------



## praveenreddy

Firetoy said:


> That's exactely what it means! She doesn't need any documents from you right now. If she does, she will ask for them, don't you worry!


Tank u firetoy


----------



## praveenreddy

muppallasiddhardha said:


> Hi,
> I got my 190 PR in the morning. I have applied for 190 visa on 11th Sep. The case officer didn't contact me anytime. I thought to call the immigration regarding the progress of my file. But, in the morning, I got the mail from the migration agent that my 190 has been approved.


Hi
Congrats. Party hard. 

Can u plz share ur co details and which team as iam also 11 sep applicant.


----------



## muppallasiddhardha

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> Congrats. Party hard.
> 
> Can u plz share ur co details and which team as iam also 11 sep applicant.


My case officer


Catherine BRAITHWAITE
Position Number: 00002617
Case Officer
GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Border Protectio


----------



## praveenreddy

muppallasiddhardha said:


> My case officer
> 
> 
> Catherine BRAITHWAITE
> Position Number: 00002617
> Case Officer
> GSM Adelaide
> Department of Immigration and Border Protectio


Tank u for the information.


----------



## kunalvassa

ssk3 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been following this forum for quite a long time...so much helpful and very informative. I need your help in my case.
> 
> 
> I got NSW Invite for Subclass 190 on oct 2nd, applied DIAC visa on 8th Oct by paying the fee $3520, and also attached all the required documents except for MEDICALS and PCC.
> 
> I have few questions
> 
> 1. Should all the documents which i have attached be ATTESTED?
> 
> 2. My application status is showing as 'IN PROGRESS', is that the correct status? or am i missing anything to be submitted?
> 
> 3. How many days it would take to get the CO assigned?
> 
> Your expert reply is much appreciated
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> Sathish


--------------------------

Hi Sathish,

PCC and medicals are the most critical documents in the process. Please get it done asap and upload the same on site before CO ask for it.

Normal time is 5 week to get CO.

-Regards,
Kunal Vassa



TAT


----------



## kunalvassa

gtaark said:


> Congrats...That was fast.
> 
> Which team you got the grant from?


-----------

Thanks..

It was Adel team. I guess all 190 visa are being processed there only.

-Regards,
KV


----------



## sagz

Dinz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Sorry for being rather quiet today. There was something wrong with the network!
> 
> Anyway, I GOT MY GRANT!!!!!!
> 
> I'm so delighted, can bearly sit still let alone get any work done!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone on this forum. You guys really helped me get through the agonising days, even though I was only here for a very short time. All the answers and guidence is really appreciated and I wish all of you who "Speedy" grants and those who have recieved them, a sucessful move and all the best for the new journey you are embarking on.
> 
> Thanks again guys,
> Love to All!


Congratulations...


----------



## sylvia_australia

Hey felix where are you?
Did you call diac today or not?


----------



## srikar

Sorry forgot to post this on this thread:

Hi Guys,

Just been granted visa from Team 34 Brisbane(85 days avg according to excel sheet)
CO Initials KS.
It was a Direct grant,No Sign of CO anytime.
I was thinking of this around this week but not this early.
Great start to the week.All the best guys!!!!!!

Thanks to Monika,firetoy,jre,felix and many more..


----------



## vedadivya

Congratulation to all people who got grants today. All the best for your future.
Hope the momentum keeps going through out the week.
Divya


----------



## sinuma

Hi Ben10,

I can see that you applied for 190 visa on 13 june, a day before mine. Is your application subject to external checks just like me?


----------



## sinuma

kunalvassa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to share with all that I have been granted visa today !! Though the journey was of lot of anxiety, this forum helps me to stay tuned with updates.
> 
> I really thank all of you for such a wonderful and unconditional support. For the benefit of all I am also sharing schedule of time taken under each process.
> 
> Visa Tyep : Skill Nomination under visa subclass 190
> Nominated occupation : Financial Investment Advisor - 222311
> IELTS : 22nd June 2013 - Over all 7 bands
> Skill Assessment : Positive - 27th June 2013
> EOI submitted : 11th July 2013(They have asked for additional information as well during this time)
> State Sponsorship : 20th August 2013 by NSW
> PCC : 13th September 2013(Myself) 17th September 2013(Wife)
> Visa Applied : 19th September 2013
> Medical examination : 28th September 2013
> Medical report update : 01st October 2013 (it was online submition)
> Visa granted : 28th October 2013.:hippie:
> First entry in Australia : Before 13th September 2014
> 
> What was surprising to me was I have not got any e-mail for DIAC regarding allocation of case officer. Nevertheless, it does not make any difference to me as visa got granted.
> 
> Once again thanks to all.
> 
> Now my next target it to get a suitable job.
> 
> -Regards,
> KV:angel::angel:



Congrats Kunal! Time to party :whoo:


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Hey felix where are you?
> Did you call diac today or not?


I didn't call them yet. I am waiting for a direct grant any time. I will call them on Friday if I don't have the grant by then.


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> I didn't call them yet. I am waiting for a direct grant any time. I will call them on Friday if I don't have the grant by then.


Thats the spirit and i salute it felix. You are really keep the hopes and patience of others at sky.


----------



## akshay1229

srikar said:


> Sorry forgot to post this on this thread:
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just been granted visa from Team 34 Brisbane(85 days avg according to excel sheet)
> CO Initials KS.
> It was a Direct grant,No Sign of CO anytime.
> I was thinking of this around this week but not this early.
> Great start to the week.All the best guys!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to Monika,firetoy,jre,felix and many more..


Congrats...


----------



## akshay1229

What happened to this mother group..?.. all are migrating to other new threads...come back mates...


----------



## RedDevil19

kunalvassa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to share with all that I have been granted visa today !! Though the journey was of lot of anxiety, this forum helps me to stay tuned with updates.
> 
> I really thank all of you for such a wonderful and unconditional support. For the benefit of all I am also sharing schedule of time taken under each process.
> 
> KV:angel::angel:



Congrats Kunal :rockon::rockon:.....I m also frm same code nd state but applied after 4 weeks aftr u...so getting excited now....countdown begins


----------



## terminator1

this mother group was hijacked


----------



## praveenreddy

sinuma said:


> Hi Ben10,
> 
> I can see that you applied for 190 visa on 13 june, a day before mine. Is your application subject to external checks just like me?


Hi friend

How will we know that our case is referred to external or internal checks is there any specific mail sent from co for this. Why I was I asking is that wen the file is ready and co saying iam assessing ur file wat does it exactly mean can anyone throw some information on this.


----------



## akshay1229

terminator1 said:


> this mother group was hijacked


How u come to know..??
why and when??


----------



## sinuma

praveenreddy said:


> Hi friend
> 
> How will we know that our case is referred to external or internal checks is there any specific mail sent from co for this. Why I was I asking is that wen the file is ready and co saying iam assessing ur file wat does it exactly mean can anyone throw some information on this.


Hi Praveen, 
In my case I submitted all docs to CO and gave her a call a week later to find out if she have received all docs. That is when she told me that all docs has been verified and they hv sent it for external review. And a week later my agent drop a mail to CO and again was told that it was sent for external / routine processing. Hope the above is clear.


----------



## amitso

sagz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I got our grant an hour back.
> 
> Cheers
> Sagz


Congratulations, me to 10th July applicant.

Which team were you from?

Why was the delay?


----------



## crestline

amitso said:


> Congratulations, me to 10th July applicant.
> 
> Which team were you from?
> 
> Why was the delay?


Waiting is certainly difficult but at the end I believe our dreams will be realized...starting with our grants!


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Thats the spirit and i salute it felix. You are really keep the hopes and patience of others at sky.


You will also get direct grant by this Friday. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Thank you felix for your prediction.
This will be the blessings of MATA VAISHNO DEVI. i just visited there on saturday


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Thank you felix for your prediction.
> This will be the blessings of MATA VAISHNO DEVI. i just visited there on saturday


keep your hope alive. One of my friend who is not part of this forum lodged his 190 on Sept 10th, got his grant last week. 

I am hoping at least a CO assignment by this week. I don't want to call them because I am sure it will not speed up the process.


----------



## coolbuddy2013

Hello Expats,

CO was allocated today. 
Viviane | Team 08 | GSM Adelaide

She asked me to submit evidence of employment. I have total 5.5 years of experience. But I think it's not feasible to submit all the payslips for these duration. Is there any option? Is it fine to submit only latest say 2-3 payslips?

Thanks.


----------



## sylvia_australia

You are the star of this platefoorm dear felix. You are doing great by helping members like me.

What is your profession currently.


----------



## felix2020

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> CO was allocated today.
> Viviane | Team 08 | GSM Adelaide
> 
> She asked me to submit evidence of employment. I have total 5.5 years of experience. But I think it's not feasible to submit all the payslips for these duration. Is there any option? Is it fine to submit only latest say 2-3 payslips?
> 
> Thanks.


For evidence of employment you need:

1. Tax statements for the claimed period.

2. Bank statement for last 5.5 years showing deposit from your employer.

3. For salary slip, you need at least 3/4 slips per year for the whole 5.5 years period.


The more evidence you provide, the easier it will be for the CO to assess your case and give you the grant.

I can see you are close to getting your grant. Congratulation !!

By the way, did you submit form 80 with your application ?


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> You are the star of this platefoorm dear felix. You are doing great by helping members like me.
> 
> What is your profession currently.


I am thinking of becoming a migration agent. We can open up a MARA registered consultation firm when you get here.


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> I am thinking of becoming a migration agent. We can open up a MARA registered consultation firm when you get here.


I am also thinking of this. I have studied canadian immigration in details.
Can we share our contacts through pm


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

felix2020 said:


> I am thinking of becoming a migration agent. We can open up a MARA registered consultation firm when you get here.


You definitely can...


----------



## coolbuddy2013

felix2020 said:


> For evidence of employment you need:
> 
> 1. Tax statements for the claimed period.
> 
> 2. Bank statement for last 5.5 years showing deposit from your employer.
> 
> 3. For salary slip, you need at least 3/4 slips per year for the whole 5.5 years period.
> 
> 
> The more evidence you provide, the easier it will be for the CO to assess your case and give you the grant.
> 
> I can see you are close to getting your grant. Congratulation !!
> 
> By the way, did you submit form 80 with your application ?


Thanks Felix.
But I have 2 PDF attachments 
1. REQUEST FOR INFORMATION - DETAILED INFORMATION.pdf
2. Request Checklist.pdf

Shall I need to refer both?


----------



## coolbuddy2013

felix2020 said:


> By the way, did you submit form 80 with your application ?


No, I have not. I need to fill and upload form 80 as well.


----------



## samkalu

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> CO was allocated today.
> Viviane | Team 08 | GSM Adelaide
> 
> She asked me to submit evidence of employment. I have total 5.5 years of experience. But I think it's not feasible to submit all the payslips for these duration. Is there any option? Is it fine to submit only latest say 2-3 payslips?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi coolbuddy2013

Seems you have old acs right? ? Your 5.5yrs are yrs without exp deduction from acs right?


----------



## Deep13

Thnks Colombo


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi,

Today i received a mail from team 2 adelaide co intials R L does anyone from the same team with same intials. CO did not ask me any documents .There was only a line"I am currently assessing this application and will contact you should I require any furhter documents".

can anyone share their views that all the documents uploaded are enough to take the decesion or they may contact me once again . At this level can anyone predict wat would be the max time to get the grant.


----------



## felix2020

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Thanks Felix.
> But I have 2 PDF attachments
> 1. REQUEST FOR INFORMATION - DETAILED INFORMATION.pdf
> 2. Request Checklist.pdf
> 
> Shall I need to refer both?


It depends. Are these two asking for the same documents ?

Anyway, send him the requested documents through email (using the reply button) as attachments and upload the same on your evisa system at the same time. Make sure you mention CO name and case # on the subject line.


----------



## praveenreddy

coolbuddy2013 said:


> No, I have not. I need to fill and upload form 80 as well.


Hi,

When did u got CO Allocated.


----------



## felix2020

praveenreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i received a mail from team 2 adelaide co intials R L does anyone from the same team with same intials. CO did not ask me any documents .There was only a line"I am currently assessing this application and will contact you should I require any furhter documents".
> 
> can anyone share their views that all the documents uploaded are enough to take the decesion or they may contact me once again . At this level can anyone predict wat would be the max time to get the grant.


It is difficult to predict whether he will ask for anything or not. If he is satisfied with your documents and you uploaded MED and PCC, you will get your grant within this week or next wek. 

Congratulation on your CO assignment.


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

felix2020 said:


> It depends. Are these two asking for the same documents ?
> 
> Anyway, send him the requested documents through email (using the reply button) as attachments and upload the same on your evisa system at the same time. Make sure you mention CO name and case # on the subject line.


Dear Felix,
I have emailed th requested docs to the CO on 23rd.. but did not upload in evisa page ..is that a problem? Should I upload now? Pls reply


----------



## coolbuddy2013

samkalu said:


> Hi coolbuddy2013
> 
> Seems you have old acs right? ? Your 5.5yrs are yrs without exp deduction from acs right?



Yes, I have done my ACS in Jan 2013.


----------



## felix2020

coolbuddy2013 said:


> No, I have not. I need to fill and upload form 80 as well.


Did he ask you for form 80 ?


----------



## coolbuddy2013

praveenreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> When did u got CO Allocated.


I lodged my visa on 7th sept and CO was allocated today.


----------



## sagz

amitso said:


> Congratulations, me to 10th July applicant.
> 
> Which team were you from?
> 
> Why was the delay?


Thanks amitso,

Was with team 2 Adelaide. Delay was due to my pregnancy.

Cheers


----------



## felix2020

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> Dear Felix,
> I have emailed th requested docs to the CO on 23rd.. but did not upload in evisa page ..is that a problem? Should I upload now? Pls reply


Yes. You should upload them on your evisa page. It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## coolbuddy2013

felix2020 said:


> Did he ask you for form 80 ?


Yes for both, me and my wife.


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

felix2020 said:


> Yes. You should upload them on your evisa page. It's better to be safe than sorry.


Thanks, shall do it then..


----------



## TheEndGame

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> Dear Felix,
> I have emailed th requested docs to the CO on 23rd.. but did not upload in evisa page ..is that a problem? Should I upload now? Pls reply


To be 100% sure, upload them to evisa, it doesn't cost anything extra, you already got soft copy of documents, just upload them


----------



## praveenreddy

coolbuddy2013 said:


> I lodged my visa on 7th sept and CO was allocated today.


can u share co details like team n intials


----------



## coolbuddy2013

praveenreddy said:


> can u share co details like team n intials


Viviane | Team 08 | GSM Adelaide


----------



## coolbuddy2013

Anybody know the alternative documents for birth certificate? 

My wife doesn't have birth certificate then which documents shall I submit?


----------



## Mroks

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Anybody know the alternative documents for birth certificate?
> 
> My wife doesn't have birth certificate then which documents shall I submit?


School leaving certificate or 10th certificate (having DOB in it) or 12th certificate (having DOB in it).


----------



## TheEndGame

Mera Number Kab Aayega !!!!


----------



## itisme

Firetoy,
I just realized that my details are deleted from the spreadsheet. 
I just updated mine at row 383.


----------



## Sujith singh

Do I really need to upload bank statements if I am not comfortable with uploading it..


----------



## TheEndGame

Sujith singh said:


> Do I really need to upload bank statements if I am not comfortable with uploading it..


If you have form16 then no need to upload, else you really don't have choice


----------



## felix2020

Sujith singh said:


> Do I really need to upload bank statements if I am not comfortable with uploading it..


You can upload tax statements and salary slip. But keep your bank statement ready. You must upload it if they request it.


----------



## Sujith singh

I don't have tax statement as my sal doesn't exceed the slab set by govt, I just have sal slips for the years I worked..


----------



## TheEndGame

Sujith singh said:


> I don't have tax statement as my sal doesn't exceed the slab set by govt, I just have sal slips for the years I worked..


Keep bank statement ready , in case CO asks for it, you really don't have choice, if he request to see proof of employment other than salary slip.


----------



## goodguy2

Dinz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Sorry for being rather quiet today. There was something wrong with the network!
> 
> Anyway, *I GOT MY GRANT!!!!!*!
> 
> I'm so delighted, can bearly sit still let alone get any work done!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone on this forum. You guys really helped me get through the agonising days, even though I was only here for a very short time. All the answers and guidence is really appreciated and I wish all of you who "Speedy" grants and those who have recieved them, a sucessful move and all the best for the new journey you are embarking on.
> 
> Thanks again guys,
> Love to All!




Congrats Dinz,lane:


Happy for u. Although we havnt interacted in this forum, feel gud when member target is achieved.


Gud onya. Party hard.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ahmedhasan

sinuma said:


> Hi Ben10,
> 
> I can see that you applied for 190 visa on 13 june, a day before mine. Is your application subject to external checks just like me?


Hi Sinuma,

I am also referred to the external check since September 2013.

could you please let me know which team your CO and your time line as well

my co team 6 adelaide 

please advise me


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Congrats Deep13.. I just went thru this forum..and I wud like to join in too I have the same team and my CO is CK.. addnl docs were asked on 21st and i have sent them on 23rd.. All the best to everyone here!..


----------



## ahmedhasan

sinuma said:


> Hi Praveen,
> In my case I submitted all docs to CO and gave her a call a week later to find out if she have received all docs. That is when she told me that all docs has been verified and they hv sent it for external review. And a week later my agent drop a mail to CO and again was told that it was sent for external / routine processing. Hope the above is clear.



Hi sinuma ,

did you case referred to the external check for the job verification or criminal history 

please advise since my case also referred to an external check


----------



## ahmedhasan

Ben 10 said:


> Congrats
> When is your time to fly
> its time for you to think of your TRIP


Hi Ben

I noticed that you also referred to external review 

please advise what kind of verification is it job or criminal history 

which team you assigned 

I am team 6


----------



## Steyn

manubadboy said:


> You can join my registered migration company then
> I already have a relative who is a registered MARA agent based in sydney..She is my agent :thumb:


We don't have any issues with you guys becoming agents. However, you have to promise that you wouldn't get spoiled like our agents


----------



## adnan qadir

Hi seniors

A question from Pakistan. I was going through form 80 and it requires details of all locations where i live over the period of last 10 years. I have changed different locations however my temporary address on NIC never changes. In fact address as per CNIC is still different from my current residential address. Does this create any sort of problem.


----------



## adnan qadir

Once i was refused the UK visa due to non disclosure of the fact that i have already applied for UK before. Visa officer refuses on the basis that i have deliberately tried to conceal information. 
Does this have any negative impact on my current application for Australia (190). 
As per my understanding Character test normally failed if there is serious crime. Hiding information from visa officer of third country could be such a severe crime that Australian CO refuse my application on this sole reason.?


----------



## felix2020

adnan qadir said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> A question from Pakistan. I was going through form 80 and it requires details of all locations where i live over the period of last 10 years. I have changed different locations however my temporary address on NIC never changes. In fact address as per CNIC is still different from my current residential address. Does this create any sort of problem.


You have to declare all addresses you have lived in last 10 years without any time gap. You must account for each day. However, if you don't remember some of these addresses, you can only mention city and country for that particular period.


----------



## felix2020

adnan qadir said:


> Once i was refused the UK visa due to non disclosure of the fact that i have already applied for UK before. Visa officer refuses on the basis that i have deliberately tried to conceal information.
> Does this have any negative impact on my current application for Australia (190).
> As per my understanding Character test normally failed if there is serious crime. Hiding information from visa officer of third country could be such a severe crime that Australian CO refuse my application on this sole reason.?


It will be up to your case officer to decide.


----------



## Firetoy

Thanks for the update. I remembered you being there before! Probably someone deleted it by accident! Thanks. You are know at row 33. Details are sorted by lodge date 



itisme said:


> Firetoy,
> I just realized that my details are deleted from the spreadsheet.
> I just updated mine at row 383.


----------



## Firetoy

Hey coolbuddy, I added your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club




coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> CO was allocated today.
> Viviane | Team 08 | GSM Adelaide
> 
> She asked me to submit evidence of employment. I have total 5.5 years of experience. But I think it's not feasible to submit all the payslips for these duration. Is there any option? Is it fine to submit only latest say 2-3 payslips?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Praveenreddy!
I added your details in the spredsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
. Can you have a look and confirm your details? They are in the tab INPUT DATA, between rows 46 - 50. Thanks



praveenreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today i received a mail from team 2 adelaide co intials R L does anyone from the same team with same intials. CO did not ask me any documents .There was only a line"I am currently assessing this application and will contact you should I require any furhter documents".
> 
> can anyone share their views that all the documents uploaded are enough to take the decesion or they may contact me once again . At this level can anyone predict wat would be the max time to get the grant.


----------



## Firetoy

Come on people from DIBP! Wake up!
There are still 7 applicants in August for visa 189 without CO! And still 20 applicants for visa 190 with CO, but without grant! Come on, hurry up! We don't want September applicants to wait that much!!!!


----------



## shift_move

akshay1229 said:


> How u come to know..?? why and when??


I guess terminator meant to say that this thread is now exclusively used my new/ other forum users.


----------



## felix2020

vinnie88 said:


> your case will be put on hold until all outstanding documents are received by your CO. Well at least, this is what my CO told me


I have seen some cases where the requested documents are uploaded by the applicant and the grant is issued on the same day or next day.


----------



## stevenmilton

varsja said:


> Today I got an Unofficial email from my CO that she is waiting on my Spouse's functional english evidence. My spouse has just taken the ielts and we are waiting for the results and the results might take some more time due to the holidays in India. I replied to my CO sending the payment reference document of IELTS.. I am tensed .... Will it be a problem?
> 
> Pls suggest...


Ielts results always take 2 weeks from the day of the test being taken. It does not depend on holidays here in india. When was the the exam? Usually you can log with the details of the passport and your dob on the webpage like British Council or IDP on the previous day at night between 9 to 12 for your results. .. I got mine thru IDP..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi

Anyone from team2 Adelaide with initials R L


----------



## felix2020

varsja said:


> Today I got an Unofficial email from my CO that she is waiting on my Spouse's functional english evidence. My spouse has just taken the ielts and we are waiting for the results and the results might take some more time due to the holidays in India. I replied to my CO sending the payment reference document of IELTS.. I am tensed .... Will it be a problem?
> 
> Pls suggest...


If you don't have IELTS, you may submit one of the following:


Proof of functional English

Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:

1. an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)

2. an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation

3. the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland

4. a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English

5. evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English

6. evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Come on people from DIBP! Wake up!
> There are still 7 applicants in August for visa 189 without CO! And still 20 applicants for visa 190 with CO, but without grant! Come on, hurry up! We don't want September applicants to wait that much!!!!


There are some September applicants who got their grant too.


----------



## coolbuddy2013

Firetoy said:


> Hey coolbuddy, I added your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club


Thanks brother.


----------



## ssyap

I'm pending some docs from Singapore COC. Expecting to submit all the doc by middle next month.


----------



## turka

*PR Label?*

Hi All,

I got PR around June this year.
For certain reason, i have to get PR Label on the passport.

What is it? and how can i get it?


----------



## DJ.

Hi All...
I was requested for more docs (Payslips, Bank Statements, Tax Docs) from my CO on 15th Oct and I had submitted the same on 24th Oct '13. However, the status is still Required and has nt changed to Received. Could anyone pls. advise as to how long it wud take from here?

Btw, Am still waiting for my PCC report. Might receive it by the end of this week. 

Thanks,
DJ
P.S. - My Info: Skills: Analyst Programmer; ACS: March '13; IELTS: 14th June (7.0); EOI: 14th Jul Visa Lodged: 14th Aug; CO: 15th Oct.


----------



## felix2020

DavidN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got PR around June this year.
> For certain reason, i have to get PR Label on the passport.
> 
> What is it? and how can i get it?


Australia is visa label free. You con't need a label.

PR label is a stamp on your passport that shows your visa details.

You may contact local Australian High Commission. They will do it for a fee.


----------



## abhaytomar

Deep13 said:


> Got the grant today.
> Applied 15th July


Congratulations Deep... Enjoy....


----------



## felix2020

DJ. said:


> Hi All...
> I was requested for more docs (Payslips, Bank Statements, Tax Docs) from my CO on 15th Oct and I had submitted the same on 24th Oct '13. However, the status is still Required and has nt changed to Received. Could anyone pls. advise as to how long it wud take from here?
> 
> Btw, Am still waiting for my PCC report. Might receive it by the end of this week.
> 
> Thanks,
> DJ
> P.S. - My Info: Skills: Analyst Programmer; ACS: March '13; IELTS: 14th June (7.0); EOI: 14th Jul Visa Lodged: 14th Aug; CO: 15th Oct.


You will get your grant after PCC is submitted.


----------



## DJ.

felix2020 said:


> You will get your grant after PCC is submitted.


Thanks Felix... 
So, the status being as Required against my newly submitted doc is not a prob? Coz, the other docs when I had submitted earlier were changed from Required to received.


----------



## felix2020

DJ. said:


> Thanks Felix...
> So, the status being as Required against my newly submitted doc is not a prob? Coz, the other docs when I had submitted earlier were changed from Required to received.


This is normal. Lot of people got their grant and still their document status showed "requested." Some COs don't update it. So no worries. 

Did you also send all requested documents to your case officer through email attachments?


----------



## aj34321

Hey Guys,

Finally I also received my visa... It took 2 years to get my visa... Lot of barriers came in between and luckily everything got sorted out.. This forum also helped me a lot and i thank you all of you for your suggestions and advice.

I wish you best of luck to everyone who is trying to get visa.

Rgds, Anil


----------



## muralimailbox

*Got the Grant.....*

Finally the wait is over.....
It has been a fantastic journey while the visa process with this thread...people here are great and thanks to all wish you all a very best for your grants....


Regards,
Murali


----------



## felix2020

aj34321 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Finally I also received my visa... It took 2 years to get my visa... Lot of barriers came in between and luckily everything got sorted out.. This forum also helped me a lot and i thank you all of you for your suggestions and advice.
> 
> I wish you best of luck to everyone who is trying to get visa.
> 
> Rgds, Anil


Congratulation !! When did you lodge your visa ?


----------



## Vijay24

Sujith singh said:


> Do I really need to upload bank statements if I am not comfortable with uploading it..



What do you mean by not comfortable in uploading? They just check the bank account details and not hack your account with the details Lol


----------



## Vijay24

adnan qadir said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> A question from Pakistan. I was going through form 80 and it requires details of all locations where i live over the period of last 10 years. I have changed different locations however my temporary address on NIC never changes. In fact address as per CNIC is still different from my current residential address. Does this create any sort of problem.


You can just mention the area and city name. That's enough!


----------



## DJ.

felix2020 said:


> This is normal. Lot of people got their grant and still their document status showed "requested." Some COs don't update it. So no worries.
> 
> Did you also send all requested documents to your case officer through email attachments?


Oh okies... Thanks again!

Btw, I ve only uploaded the docs online. Have nt emailed them a copy... Do you think its better to also have it attached in the mail? 

If so, I would then get my PCC and have all the docs sent via email once aswell.


----------



## felix2020

muralimailbox said:


> Finally the wait is over.....
> It has been a fantastic journey while the visa process with this thread...people here are great and thanks to all wish you all a very best for your grants....
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Murali


Congratulation !!

That means that I should get my grant in 11 days. I am also SA sponsored 2613. I lodged it on 24th.


----------



## felix2020

Vijay24 said:


> What do you mean by not comfortable in uploading? They just check the bank account details and not hack your account with the details Lol


You can't have any privacy with DIBP.


----------



## felix2020

DJ. said:


> Oh okies... Thanks again!
> 
> Btw, I ve only uploaded the docs online. Have nt emailed them a copy... Do you think its better to also have it attached in the mail?
> 
> If so, I would then get my PCC and have all the docs sent via email once aswell.


Yeah, email and upload on evisa for all requested documents. That way you are certain that even if your uploaded file gets corrupted, CO has another copy to work on. Emailing also works as a reminder.


----------



## TheEndGame

Finally CO contacted with request for more doc. I have already uploaded them long back. But will do it again.


----------



## aj34321

IELTS:Apr'13; EOI:09-Apr; Invite:22-Apr; Visa App:21-Jun; CO-27-Sep; PCC&MED-15-Oct. Grant: 29th Oct '13.


----------



## AM

Sowmya we share th same co. How many days time did he mention in request letter ?

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## DJ.

felix2020 said:


> Yeah, email and upload on evisa for all requested documents. That way you are certain that even if your uploaded file gets corrupted, CO has another copy to work on. Emailing also works as a reminder.


Great! Will do... Thanks for the inputs...


----------



## muralimailbox

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation !!
> 
> That means that I should get my grant in 11 days. I am also SA sponsored 2613. I lodged it on 24th.


Yes you are right......


----------



## felix2020

TheEndGame said:


> Finally CO contacted with request for more doc. I have already uploaded them long back. But will do it again.


Can you share what kind of documents were being asked for ?


----------



## felix2020

aj34321 said:


> IELTS:Apr'13; EOI:09-Apr; Invite:22-Apr; Visa App:21-Jun; CO-27-Sep; PCC&MED-15-Oct. Grant: 29th Oct '13.


So you got your visa in 4 months, not in 2 years.


----------



## vedadivya

I m in airport taking flight to India.
I refreshed my emails so see if I had any mails from this forum.
You know what, I saw my Golden Mail. My husband and me are literally in tears. Had it not been airport we would have cried like a new born.
Thanks to fire toy and felix. You predictions are so true.
Boarded the flight. So can't check email for next 15 hrs.


----------



## aj34321

Yes... actually it's only 4 months, but i overall started my process last year March... First ACS documentation took time, then ACS assessment, then IELTS took good amount of time and finally in 4 months i got it...


----------



## felix2020

vedadivya said:


> I m in airport taking flight to India.
> I refreshed my emails so see if I had any mails from this forum.
> You know what, I saw my Golden Mail. My husband and me are literally in tears. Had it not been airport we would have cried like a new born.
> Thanks to fire toy and felix. You predictions are so true.
> Boarded the flight. So can't check email for next 15 hrs.


Welcome to Australia !!!!​


----------



## srikar

vedadivya said:


> I m in airport taking flight to India.
> I refreshed my emails so see if I had any mails from this forum.
> You know what, I saw my Golden Mail. My husband and me are literally in tears. Had it not been airport we would have cried like a new born.
> Thanks to fire toy and felix. You predictions are so true.
> Boarded the flight. So can't check email for next 15 hrs.


Congrats Divya!!!!!!!!!Good Luck!


----------



## amitso

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Viviane | Team 08 | GSM Adelaide


Hi CoolBuddy,

I am also allocated to same CO, I am waiting for last 3 and half months now. You can join following forum. We all team 8 people are there, sharing the experiences.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/223529-team-08-gsm-adelaide.html


----------



## praveenreddy

muralimailbox said:


> Yes you are right......


Congrats Murali that was very fast. Enjoy the grant. It brings hopes in me as iam 11 sep applicant and ystday co has contacted and did not mention any further documents tobe submitted. Can u share ur co details like team and intials

Anywaz best of luck for ur future


----------



## sagz

vedadivya said:


> I m in airport taking flight to India.
> I refreshed my emails so see if I had any mails from this forum.
> You know what, I saw my Golden Mail. My husband and me are literally in tears. Had it not been airport we would have cried like a new born.
> Thanks to fire toy and felix. You predictions are so true.
> Boarded the flight. So can't check email for next 15 hrs.


Congrats


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

vedadivya said:


> I m in airport taking flight to India.
> I refreshed my emails so see if I had any mails from this forum.
> You know what, I saw my Golden Mail. My husband and me are literally in tears. Had it not been airport we would have cried like a new born.
> Thanks to fire toy and felix. You predictions are so true.
> Boarded the flight. So can't check email for next 15 hrs.


Wowow Divya... I can imagine how happy you wud have been.. hearty congratulations! !!! 
Cheers...
Sowmya


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

AM said:


> Sowmya we share th same co. How many days time did he mention in request letter ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


28 days Aravind... omg, does that mean they wont check it until the 28th day??!


----------



## praveenfire

vedadivya said:


> I m in airport taking flight to India.
> I refreshed my emails so see if I had any mails from this forum.
> You know what, I saw my Golden Mail. My husband and me are literally in tears. Had it not been airport we would have cried like a new born.
> Thanks to fire toy and felix. You predictions are so true.
> Boarded the flight. So can't check email for next 15 hrs.


Congrats Divya..!!!!


----------



## DJ.

Felix... if you are reading this...
You are like a trigger & such a lucky charm... Guess what... my CO just contacted me asking for Form 80 (which I had already uploaded but she had nt received it). Have emailed it to her now... Believe she z reviewing my file and things go well. 

Am gonna need a lot of positive hopes and luck... hope things go by your prediction (Grant after PCC submission). 

Thanks!


----------



## seanbp

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> CO was allocated today.
> Viviane | Team 08 | GSM Adelaide
> 
> She asked me to submit evidence of employment. I have total 5.5 years of experience. But I think it's not feasible to submit all the payslips for these duration. Is there any option? Is it fine to submit only latest say 2-3 payslips?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Coolbuddy. i submitted 4 payslip per financial year. this should be fine.


----------



## Apple4s

felix2020 said:


> Australia is visa label free. You con't need a label.
> 
> PR label is a stamp on your passport that shows your visa details.
> 
> You may contact local Australian High Commission. They will do it for a fee.


Felix ..

Its not free anymore ..if u want it labelled in passport .they charge some fee ..vl inquire and let u know the amount ..it should be minimal


----------



## TheEndGame

felix2020 said:


> Can you share what kind of documents were being asked for ?


Pcc and evidence of language. I have already uploaded them sometime back


----------



## himalipatra

vedadivya said:


> I m in airport taking flight to India.
> I refreshed my emails so see if I had any mails from this forum.
> You know what, I saw my Golden Mail. My husband and me are literally in tears. Had it not been airport we would have cried like a new born.
> Thanks to fire toy and felix. You predictions are so true.
> Boarded the flight. So can't check email for next 15 hrs.


What a timing to get the golden mail  Congrats!!


----------



## thanich

vedadivya said:


> I m in airport taking flight to India.
> I refreshed my emails so see if I had any mails from this forum.
> You know what, I saw my Golden Mail. My husband and me are literally in tears. Had it not been airport we would have cried like a new born.
> Thanks to fire toy and felix. You predictions are so true.
> Boarded the flight. So can't check email for next 15 hrs.


Congrats.....


----------



## 0z_dream

vedadivya said:


> I m in airport taking flight to India.
> I refreshed my emails so see if I had any mails from this forum.
> You know what, I saw my Golden Mail. My husband and me are literally in tears. Had it not been airport we would have cried like a new born.
> Thanks to fire toy and felix. You predictions are so true.
> Boarded the flight. So can't check email for next 15 hrs.


COngrats :whoo:


----------



## amitso

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> 28 days Aravind... omg, does that mean they wont check it until the 28th day??!


More than that. I have submitted on 27th Sept. No reply till date


----------



## amitso

Rikki15 said:


> Any communication from CO for anybody ???
> any pleasing news from somebody atleast....


Hi Rikki,

Any update from CO?

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## gtaark

ME :whoo:

This CO goes by the manual..I am still yet to get a GRANT from her



praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone from team2 Adelaide with initials R L


----------



## MMD09

Got a CO...didn't ask for who ....skillselect has been acting up....


----------



## sathiyaseelan

vedadivya said:


> I m in airport taking flight to India.
> I refreshed my emails so see if I had any mails from this forum.
> You know what, I saw my Golden Mail. My husband and me are literally in tears. Had it not been airport we would have cried like a new born.
> Thanks to fire toy and felix. You predictions are so true.
> Boarded the flight. So can't check email for next 15 hrs.


Hi divya,

congratulations and i hope you stopped crying by this time (LOL). Well, god would like to give us happiness after hurdles we cross. Hence, no need to worry and for sure, your hard work, passion and dedication pay you always be it visa, job, personal life, love, marriage to name but just a few. If your inner world is strong enough, then the outer world can't drag it to the boat of concerns. 

I am very happy for you and wish you and your spouse to get settled well in Aussie very soon.

Tons of congratulations to you both,

With best wishes,
sathiya


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Hi
I need some inputs related to documents to be uploaded, please pour in your comments.

1. I attached a document under the wrong category, attached in australia qualification instead of overseas, how can we edit the attachments, remove them?

2. For work experience, is it enough to attach the same set of documents I had sent to ACS for evaluation i.e. the experience certificate & in some cases the Statutory Declaration & the ACS evaluation or I should attach the joining letter, hike letters, salalry slips etc. I am wondering if attaching more documents may confuse the CO or raise more queries.....since ACS has already evaluated me based on work experience letter shouldn't that suffice?

Thanks


----------



## stevenmilton

Apple4s said:


> Felix ..
> 
> Its not free anymore ..if u want it labelled in passport .they charge some fee ..vl inquire and let u know the amount ..it should be minimal


It is 70 aud per passport for visa label in passport

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


----------



## akshay1229

stevenmilton said:


> It is 70 aud per passport for visa label in passport
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Expat Forum


I think 80 AUD..


----------



## sendshaz

Hello!
Any idea about case officer PB from Adelaide team2???
Kindly reply.


----------



## Birender

hi,

can anyone please answer this. 

me and my friend are working through an agent. Co was allocated to my friend on 16th october and requested some documents which were already uploaded.

As per my agent the required docs were sent on 18th oct via email.

Now when we called DIAC to confirm this, they said everything (all the docs) is there and the case is in progress.

The CO which is working on my friend's case is one of the most efficient and fast COs as per the forum. There are cases with other applicants, where CO asked for docs after 18th i.e. after when my agent sent all the docs and those cases got the grant as well.

I am trying to figure out this situation here, what exactly is happening with the application:

1. my agent didnt sent all the docs which were requested, any way to track that?

2. we are not from a high security country that we will need so many security checks.

3. We cannot check the status of the application by our own as we dont have the password, and calling DIAC again and again is wastage of time and money.

4. My agent is hardly reachable, hardly replies to mails. 

Whaat can be done here? anyone with similar case? or have a nice opinion about this?


----------



## Birender

hi,

can anyone please answer this. 

me and my friend are working through an agent. Co was allocated to my friend on 16th october and requested some documents which were already uploaded.

As per my agent the required docs were sent on 18th oct via email.

Now when we called DIAC to confirm this, they said everything (all the docs) is there and the case is in progress.

The CO which is working on my friend's case is one of the most efficient and fast COs as per the forum. There are cases with other applicants, where CO asked for docs after 18th i.e. after when my agent sent all the docs and those cases got the grant as well.

I am trying to figure out this situation here, what exactly is happening with the application:

1. my agent didnt sent all the docs which were requested, any way to track that?

2. we are not from a high security country that we will need so many security checks.

3. We cannot check the status of the application by our own as we dont have the password, and calling DIAC again and again is wastage of time and money.

4. My agent is hardly reachable, hardly replies to mails. 

Whaat can be done here? anyone with similar case? or have a nice opinion about this?


----------



## Birender

hi,

can anyone please answer this. 

me and my friend are working through an agent. Co was allocated to my friend on 16th october and requested some documents which were already uploaded.

As per my agent the required docs were sent on 18th oct via email.

Now when we called DIAC to confirm this, they said everything (all the docs) is there and the case is in progress.

The CO which is working on my friend's case is one of the most efficient and fast COs as per the forum. There are cases with other applicants, where CO asked for docs after 18th i.e. after when my agent sent all the docs and those cases got the grant as well.

I am trying to figure out this situation here, what exactly is happening with the application:

1. my agent didnt sent all the docs which were requested, any way to track that?

2. we are not from a high security country that we will need so many security checks.

3. We cannot check the status of the application by our own as we dont have the password, and calling DIAC again and again is wastage of time and money.

4. My agent is hardly reachable, hardly replies to mails. 

Whaat can be done here? anyone with similar case? or have a nice opinion about this?


----------



## akshay1229

Birender said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone please answer this.
> 
> me and my friend are working through an agent. Co was allocated to my friend on 16th october and requested some documents which were already uploaded.
> 
> As per my agent the required docs were sent on 18th oct via email.
> 
> Now when we called DIAC to confirm this, they said everything (all the docs) is there and the case is in progress.
> 
> The CO which is working on my friend's case is one of the most efficient and fast COs as per the forum. There are cases with other applicants, where CO asked for docs after 18th i.e. after when my agent sent all the docs and those cases got the grant as well.
> 
> I am trying to figure out this situation here, what exactly is happening with the application:
> 
> 1. my agent didnt sent all the docs which were requested, any way to track that?
> 
> 2. we are not from a high security country that we will need so many security checks.
> 
> 3. We cannot check the status of the application by our own as we dont have the password, and calling DIAC again and again is wastage of time and money.
> 
> 4. My agent is hardly reachable, hardly replies to mails.
> 
> Whaat can be done here? anyone with similar case? or have a nice opinion about this?


Hi..but every case and CO is different...many get grants on few weeks and many in few months...though, the timeline is same...so don't worry..
Case Officers work with loads of burden and work pressure..
I suggest you to ask your agent to forward those emails from his sent items for confirmation...
Do not call DIBP frequently..they might get irritate with same question...

Wait for atleast two weeks..

Good_ luck...


----------



## sinuma

ahmedhasan said:


> Hi Sinuma,
> 
> I am also referred to the external check since September 2013.
> 
> could you please let me know which team your CO and your time line as well
> 
> my co team 6 adelaide
> 
> please advise me


Hi Ahmed,

My timeline is as per my signature. Your name sounds familiar. Are you also in Pomsinoz? Im in that thread as well. My team Adelaide team 06. Not sure about the external checks though but definitely not for criminal records as I was given a clean sheet by SPF.


----------



## amitso

Hello Guys,

Now I am loosing my patience, it's been 3 and half months now. Docs submitted on 27th Sept, still no reply from CO. After sending emails to Team 8 I am not getting any acknowledgement. Tried calling DIAC 3 times, every time they say it is in progress.

What should I do?

Can anybody confirm below team 8 email is correct?

[email protected]

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## adnan qadir

Still confused.

I mean what is the general understanding that a deliberate attempt to conceal a fact (without presenting any false document) for U.K visa (almost 6 years ago) could still have impact on Australian immigration.?????


----------



## sunildesaraju

My acs was done in April'13.Got a mail from NSW that i need to get new acs letter as there are changes in the rules. With the New ACS rule, ACS removed 2yrs of wrk exp from 6yrs. Now according to ACS i have only 4yrs of wrk exp. When contacted to NSW abt this, they simply said tht they will follow with the new acs changes rather than considering with the old one...so anyone can help me what to do next...write again ielts and get 7 in each band or wait another few months so tht i will be getting 5 yrs of wrk exp(according to acs calculation)...dont know wat to do....in dilemma


----------



## sinuma

sunildesaraju said:


> My acs was done in April'13.Got a mail from NSW that i need to get new acs letter as there are changes in the rules. With the New ACS rule, ACS removed 2yrs of wrk exp from 6yrs. Now according to ACS i have only 4yrs of wrk exp. When contacted to NSW abt this, they simply said tht they will follow with the new acs changes rather than considering with the old one...so anyone can help me what to do next...write again ielts and get 7 in each band or wait another few months so tht i will be getting 5 yrs of wrk exp(according to acs calculation)...dont know wat to do....in dilemma


Hi Sunil,

My suggestion for you is to retake your IELTS while waiting for your 5 years wrk exp because rather then just wait, you can try to expedite things. What if you score band 7 in all, wouldnt it be wonderful? Of course it cost money but nevertheless it will be worth the effort and money if you can get grant soon. All the best.


----------



## praveenreddy

gtaark said:


> ME :whoo:
> 
> This CO goes by the manual..I am still yet to get a GRANT from her


Hi

Can u plz be more clear on this word "Manual". U r waiting from very long time did she asked any further documents. I got a mail from her ystday and there was only a line that she is assessing my file and stated that should I require further details will contact you. 

Your inputs would help a lot.


----------



## Mroks

sunildesaraju said:


> My acs was done in April'13.Got a mail from NSW that i need to get new acs letter as there are changes in the rules. With the New ACS rule, ACS removed 2yrs of wrk exp from 6yrs. Now according to ACS i have only 4yrs of wrk exp. When contacted to NSW abt this, they simply said tht they will follow with the new acs changes rather than considering with the old one...so anyone can help me what to do next...write again ielts and get 7 in each band or wait another few months so tht i will be getting 5 yrs of wrk exp(according to acs calculation)...dont know wat to do....in dilemma


Wait till you get 5 yrs of exp as per new ACS rules. In mean time try getting higher score in IELTS. Going ahead either or both options will work for you.


----------



## sagz

amitso said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Now I am loosing my patience, it's been 3 and half months now. Docs submitted on 27th Sept, still no reply from CO. After sending emails to Team 8 I am not getting any acknowledgement. Tried calling DIAC 3 times, every time they say it is in progress.
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> Can anybody confirm below team 8 email is correct?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Amit 
Try speaking with your CO once and try and see if he gives you a tentative time frame.


----------



## gtaark

Policy & Procedures Manual.

Yes..she asked some documents and right after my submission...I was put on 3 months / 12 weeks routine checks.

She asked Bank Statements, Medicals and Form 80.

I guess she is comfortable with all documents you have submitted.

Good Luck!!



praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Can u plz be more clear on this word "Manual". U r waiting from very long time did she asked any further documents. I got a mail from her ystday and there was only a line that she is assessing my file and stated that should I require further details will contact you.
> 
> Your inputs would help a lot.


----------



## abhaytomar

Birender said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone please answer this.
> 
> me and my friend are working through an agent. Co was allocated to my friend on 16th october and requested some documents which were already uploaded.
> 
> As per my agent the required docs were sent on 18th oct via email.
> 
> Now when we called DIAC to confirm this, they said everything (all the docs) is there and the case is in progress.
> 
> The CO which is working on my friend's case is one of the most efficient and fast COs as per the forum. There are cases with other applicants, where CO asked for docs after 18th i.e. after when my agent sent all the docs and those cases got the grant as well.
> 
> I am trying to figure out this situation here, what exactly is happening with the application:
> 
> 1. my agent didnt sent all the docs which were requested, any way to track that?
> 
> 2. we are not from a high security country that we will need so many security checks.
> 
> 3. We cannot check the status of the application by our own as we dont have the password, and calling DIAC again and again is wastage of time and money.
> 
> 4. My agent is hardly reachable, hardly replies to mails.
> 
> Whaat can be done here? anyone with similar case? or have a nice opinion about this?


Hi Birender,

I think you should be able to view the progress of your VISA thruogh eVISA portal, please ask your agent for the same. If you get the credentials then you can login to eVISA and see the documents status whether received or requested.

As DIAC told you that they received all the documents then it is fine, Case officer will revert you within 30 to 40 days of the day when you or your agent received email asking for additional documents.

Few exceptional cases or if the required documents are not required a lengthy review and verification then CO can revert bit early.

Best of Luck mate....


----------



## Birender

abhaytomar said:


> Hi Birender,
> 
> I think you should be able to view the progress of your VISA thruogh eVISA portal, please ask your agent for the same. If you get the credentials then you can login to eVISA and see the documents status whether received or requested.
> 
> As DIAC told you that they received all the documents then it is fine, Case officer will revert you within 30 to 40 days of the day when you or your agent received email asking for additional documents.
> 
> Few exceptional cases or if the required documents are not required a lengthy review and verification then CO can revert bit early.
> 
> Best of Luck mate....


thanks a lot friend.. 

lets wait then. She is one of the fastest, which keeps me wondering why there is a big delay.

Anyways.. keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Birender

akshay1229 said:


> Hi..but every case and CO is different...many get grants on few weeks and many in few months...though, the timeline is same...so don't worry..
> Case Officers work with loads of burden and work pressure..
> I suggest you to ask your agent to forward those emails from his sent items for confirmation...
> Do not call DIBP frequently..they might get irritate with same question...
> 
> Wait for atleast two weeks..
> 
> Good_ luck...


thanks a lot friend.. 

lets wait then. She is one of the fastest, which keeps me wondering why there is a big delay.

Anyways.. keeping fingers crossed


----------



## Chemfuture

Birender said:


> hi,
> 
> can anyone please answer this.
> 
> me and my friend are working through an agent. Co was allocated to my friend on 16th october and requested some documents which were already uploaded.
> 
> As per my agent the required docs were sent on 18th oct via email.
> 
> Now when we called DIAC to confirm this, they said everything (all the docs) is there and the case is in progress.
> 
> The CO which is working on my friend's case is one of the most efficient and fast COs as per the forum. There are cases with other applicants, where CO asked for docs after 18th i.e. after when my agent sent all the docs and those cases got the grant as well.
> 
> I am trying to figure out this situation here, what exactly is happening with the application:
> 
> 1. my agent didnt sent all the docs which were requested, any way to track that?
> 
> 2. we are not from a high security country that we will need so many security checks.
> 
> 3. We cannot check the status of the application by our own as we dont have the password, and calling DIAC again and again is wastage of time and money.
> 
> 4. My agent is hardly reachable, hardly replies to mails.
> 
> Whaat can be done here? anyone with similar case? or have a nice opinion about this?


Options:

1. You can disown your agent and handle the case yourself.

2. Request the TRN login & Pword from your agent (Usually they won't reveal this)


----------



## sylvia_australia

you want more likes felix or this is enough


----------



## sylvia_australia

Evisa login is not working today.


----------



## Jullz

sylvia_australia said:


> Evisa login is not working today.


That's right! I thought that I am the only one who can't log in today!


----------



## ravviv

akshay1229 said:


> I think 80 AUD..


Guys,
You don't need a visa label in your passport.but you have to carry the print out of the PR letter.


----------



## sunildesaraju

sinuma said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> My suggestion for you is to retake your IELTS while waiting for your 5 years wrk exp because rather then just wait, you can try to expedite things. What if you score band 7 in all, wouldnt it be wonderful? Of course it cost money but nevertheless it will be worth the effort and money if you can get grant soon. All the best.


thanks sinuma for ur valuable suggestion...i will definitely do that


----------



## Vijay24

sendshaz said:


> Hello!
> Any idea about case officer PB from Adelaide team2???
> Kindly reply.


Best Case Officer


----------



## muralimailbox

praveenreddy said:


> Congrats Murali that was very fast. Enjoy the grant. It brings hopes in me as iam 11 sep applicant and ystday co has contacted and did not mention any further documents tobe submitted. Can u share ur co details like team and intials
> 
> Anywaz best of luck for ur future


My CO is OB from Adelaide Team 2.


----------



## colomboSL190

muralimailbox said:


> My CO is OB from Adelaide Team 2.


Got co officer today! Adelaide team 4. Agent didnt say initials... 
Date lodged 12.9.2013. Nsw190


----------



## passion75

Hi Friends,
Could you able to login DIAC with your TRN and PassWord today. Daily I used to check the status.
Today I couldn't login with my credentials, it says, "Error, temporarily not available", Is everyone facing the same issue. Am 2-Aug-2013 applicant


----------



## unnat_upadhyay

Hi Friends,

I got Golden mail today !!!! I have applied visa 190 on 9th Sep. Co allocationi 17th Oct (Adelaide T2). Grant today !!!

Thanks for every body's help here in this form. This forum is very useful.

Regards,

Unnat


----------



## praveenfire

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got Golden mail today !!!! I have applied visa 190 on 9th Sep. Co allocationi 17th Oct (Adelaide T2). Grant today !!!
> 
> Thanks for every body's help here in this form. This forum is very useful.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Unnat


Many Congratulations Unnat....!!!

Please share the initials of your CO..


----------



## felix2020

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got Golden mail today !!!! I have applied visa 190 on 9th Sep. Co allocationi 17th Oct (Adelaide T2). Grant today !!!
> 
> Thanks for every body's help here in this form. This forum is very useful.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Unnat


Congratulation on your grant !

Are you onshore ?


----------



## Apple4s

passion75 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Could you able to login DIAC with your TRN and PassWord today. Daily I used to check the status.
> Today I couldn't login with my credentials, it says, "Error, temporarily not available", Is everyone facing the same issue. Am 2-Aug-2013 applicant


The site was working during morning AEST hrs ..but now there is some problem it seems


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> Felix ..
> 
> Its not free anymore ..if u want it labelled in passport .they charge some fee ..vl inquire and let u know the amount ..it should be minimal


I know that there is a fee. 

But when I mentioned visa label free, I meant that Australia doesn't require you a visa label on your passport to travel in and out of the country.


----------



## sylvia_australia

do:bolt: you get case officer till now?


felix2020 said:


> I know that there is a fee.
> 
> But when I mentioned visa label free, I meant that Australia doesn't require you a visa label on your passport to travel in and out of the country.


----------



## Rikki15

No buddy..


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> do:bolt: you get case officer till now?


I am not sure. I never called them. I will call on Friday.

E-visa system is down.

How about you ?


----------



## Maverick123

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got Golden mail today !!!! I have applied visa 190 on 9th Sep. Co allocationi 17th Oct (Adelaide T2). Grant today !!!
> 
> Thanks for every body's help here in this form. This forum is very useful.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Unnat


Congrats mate..!!!! ...your timelines are exactly the same as mine..!! also my application is with team 2...can you please tell how many pts. did you had for the visa lodge..?

All the best and party hard..!!:whoo:


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Any inputs ???
Do I need to upload only the certified copies or just a scanned copy will do...certifying so many may be difficult.



subscriptions.im007 said:


> Hi
> I need some inputs related to documents to be uploaded, please pour in your comments.
> 
> 1. I attached a document under the wrong category, attached in australia qualification instead of overseas, how can we edit the attachments, remove them?
> 
> 2. For work experience, is it enough to attach the same set of documents I had sent to ACS for evaluation i.e. the experience certificate & in some cases the Statutory Declaration & the ACS evaluation or I should attach the joining letter, hike letters, salalry slips etc. I am wondering if attaching more documents may confuse the CO or raise more queries.....since ACS has already evaluated me based on work experience letter shouldn't that suffice?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## varsja

vedadivya said:


> I m in airport taking flight to India.
> I refreshed my emails so see if I had any mails from this forum.
> You know what, I saw my Golden Mail. My husband and me are literally in tears. Had it not been airport we would have cried like a new born.
> Thanks to fire toy and felix. You predictions are so true.
> Boarded the flight. So can't check email for next 15 hrs.


Congrats


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Into 9th week of visa application no news t all n come also is not allocated
Have uploaded all the docs. 
Is it a good idea. To call diac

Reards


----------



## felix2020

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Into 9th week of visa application no news t all n come also is not allocated
> Have uploaded all the docs.
> Is it a good idea. To call diac
> 
> Reards


I can see you lodged it on 02/09. You may call them on 02/11 if you don't receive any communication by then.


----------



## Ganda

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Into 9th week of visa application no news t all n come also is not allocated
> Have uploaded all the docs.
> Is it a good idea. To call diac
> 
> Reards


On friday will be my 10th weeks of waiting.. Though i knew that i was already allocated to a CO last 21st Oct ( bec. i called DIBP) , No email from CO yet..  

Seems like imaginary CO.


----------



## Rikki15

Sent another set of documents for photo identity proofs of my wife now....
Will wait for CO's reply, hope by end of this week she will reply.


----------



## WizzyWizz

Ganda said:


> On friday will be my 10th weeks of waiting.. Though i knew that i was already allocated to a CO last 21st Oct ( bec. i called DIBP) , No email from CO yet..
> 
> Seems like imaginary CO.


Your CO is busy scuba diving at Great Barrier Reef. :boink:


----------



## Ganda

_ hahahhahahah_

:fencing: I guess so... 



WizzyWizz said:


> Your CO is busy scuba diving at Great Barrier Reef. :boink:


----------



## sandhuaman

adnan qadir said:


> still confused.
> 
> I mean what is the general understanding that a deliberate attempt to conceal a fact (without presenting any false document) for u.k visa (almost 6 years ago) could still have impact on australian immigration.?????


hi adnan

it depends on your co


----------



## mithu93ku

muralimailbox said:


> My CO is OB from Adelaide Team 2.


Are you sure OB? As per I know SO. SO is the best CO Ithink, Vijay24.


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> How much is the maximum likes. I think Mithu has the maximum likes so far.


So felix2020, You have broken some records of "Likes".


----------



## sylvia_australia

mithu93ku said:


> So felix2020, You have broken some records of "Likes".


I have given more than 100 likes


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Hi
I need some inputs related to documents to be uploaded, please pour in your comments.

1. I attached a document under the wrong category, attached in australia qualification instead of overseas, how can we edit the attachments, remove them?

2. For work experience, is it enough to attach the same set of documents I had sent to ACS for evaluation i.e. the experience certificate & in some cases the Statutory Declaration & the ACS evaluation or I should attach the joining letter, hike letters, salalry slips etc. I am wondering if attaching more documents may confuse the CO or raise more queries.....since ACS has already evaluated me based on work experience letter shouldn't that suffice?

3. Do I need to upload only the certified copies or just a scanned copy will do...certifying so many may be difficult.

Thanks


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

vedadivya*








​


----------



## redhat

Got Visa Today. On cloud 9 !:whoo:

Thanks for the informative posts to all !
Best of luck to all who are in queue and waiting !


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Unnat_upadhyay*








​


----------



## prseeker

srikar said:


> Thanks Jax,Yes I submitted on 30 Aug,Completed exactly 8 weeks,9th week first day is direct grant.
> All the best for you!!


Dear Srikar , 

Hearty Congratulations to you and your family . May you get a job real soon with a fat paycheck . Best of luck for the new beginning , may lord of good luck be with you .

Is it possible for you to share the WHOLE list of documents you submitted for visa . I mean how many salary slips , form 16s etc .

Regards


----------



## akshay1229

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Hi
> I need some inputs related to documents to be uploaded, please pour in your comments.
> 
> 1. I attached a document under the wrong category, attached in australia qualification instead of overseas, how can we edit the attachments, remove them?
> 
> 2. For work experience, is it enough to attach the same set of documents I had sent to ACS for evaluation i.e. the experience certificate & in some cases the Statutory Declaration & the ACS evaluation or I should attach the joining letter, hike letters, salalry slips etc. I am wondering if attaching more documents may confuse the CO or raise more queries.....since ACS has already evaluated me based on work experience letter shouldn't that suffice?
> 
> 3. Do I need to upload only the certified copies or just a scanned copy will do...certifying so many may be difficult.
> 
> Thanks


1. there is no option to remove uploded doc. 
Now upload your doc under right category. your CO will contact you and then u can tell her.

2.attach maximum doc for your employment. As max as possible..merge all in two or three pdf..
and just ACS letter would not suffice..

3.upload only original scanned copy..no need to certify..i did same..

Good Luck

Akshay


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> So felix2020, You have broken some records of "Likes".


What is the maximum "likes" on expat forum ?


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> I have given more than 100 likes


Thank you. I hope my posts have been beneficial for you so far.


----------



## praveenfire

redhat said:


> Got Visa Today. On cloud 9 !:whoo:
> 
> Thanks for the informative posts to all !
> Best of luck to all who are in queue and waiting !


Congratulations Red Hat...

All the best for your future...

Just one question: 

Your timelines shows that CO was allocated after 11 weeks of visa lodging. Any particular reason for such long delay. ?

Regards

Praveen


----------



## manubadboy

WizzyWizz said:


> Your CO is busy scuba diving at Great Barrier Reef. :boink:


I think his CO took my application with him :bolt:


----------



## crestline

prseeker said:


> Dear Srikar ,
> 
> Hearty Congratulations to you and your family . May you get a job real soon with a fat paycheck . Best of luck for the new beginning , may lord of good luck be with you .
> 
> Is it possible for you to share the WHOLE list of documents you submitted for visa . I mean how many salary slips , form 16s etc .
> 
> Regards


Congrats to those with Visa grants and CO allocation for today. lets keep our fingers crossed for tomorrow!!!


----------



## solarik

WizzyWizz said:


> Your CO is busy scuba diving at Great Barrier Reef. :boink:





manubadboy said:


> I think his CO took my application with him :bolt:


no no no, his CO is busy with my application and will be free on friday  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sylvia_australia

I am waiting for friday felix.


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> I am waiting for friday felix.


You never know. Still 3 more days to Friday. Anything can happen. Someone lodged it on September 19th and got his grant already.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Hope both will get it by friday but i think you will get it early than me as you are onshore.
One of my friend who applied it on 20 did not hear from diac till now. She is onshore and on govt job there


----------



## sathiyaseelan

solarik said:


> no no no, his CO is busy with my application and will be free on friday  :fingerscrossed:


Hi friends,

his CO is neither busy with scuba diving nor free but reading through all the messages you guys are posting on expat forum.(ha ha ha). 

So, beware of it.

Sathiya


----------



## srikar

prseeker said:


> Dear Srikar ,
> 
> Hearty Congratulations to you and your family . May you get a job real soon with a fat paycheck . Best of luck for the new beginning , may lord of good luck be with you .
> 
> Is it possible for you to share the WHOLE list of documents you submitted for visa . I mean how many salary slips , form 16s etc .
> 
> Regards



Hey Thanks a lot for the wishes and all the best with your application.

I have uploaded the following docs for each company, in fact I have prepared a detailed checklist of all the docs attached saying whether I claimed points or not for that period and the name of attachment etc... as my docs are in huge number.

Docs for each company:
Form 16
Exp Letter
Rel Letter
Offer letter
Annual review/hike letters
All/available payslips combined in a single pdf.

Common Docs
Form 80 for all applicants 18+
PAN Card as a reference for payslips and form 16(Pan Number)
ACS Report.
Education(10,+2,Grad and PG with all marks sheets and convocation certs)

Apart from these I would ask you to front load your spouse English letter from college if you have a partner.It would take an hour to get it if you go to college.

Do your meds atleast 2 weeks before the co allocation time as they sometimes take time to get cleared.

PCC you can get after Meds,don't delay it as the initial entry date is calculated which ever of PCC/Meds is first so no point in delaying PCC.

Please Upload a detailed checklist of all your docs,If you need I can send my format.

All the best


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Hope both will get it by friday but i think you will get it early than me as you are onshore.
> One of my friend who applied it on 20 did not hear from diac till now. She is onshore and on govt job there


I think processing time is about the same whether you are onshore or offshore. It all depends on luck. Some COs are more efficient than others. 

COs are allocated for everyone exactly within 6 weeks. But after that, it all depends on whether the CO is asking for more documents or other information etc. If you frontload everything, all documents are in order, and CO is happy with it, you can get a grant within hours of CO allocation. 

About your onshore friend: Did she lodge 189 or 190 ?


----------



## Maria_Sal

redhat said:


> Got Visa Today. On cloud 9 !:whoo:
> 
> Thanks for the informative posts to all !
> Best of luck to all who are in queue and waiting !



Congratulationsssss redhat......i think we should get positive for team34 now 
Have a blast:hippie:


----------



## Firetoy

Colombo! How are you mate?
Any news???


----------



## Firetoy

Birender, what about you?? This smells direct grant, my friend!


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Birender, what about you?? This smells direct grant, my friend!


nothing yet. I am thinking about calling them tomorrow.

I hope i get something positive.

what about you? how many bottles down you were on celebration day??


----------



## Birender

Firetoy, 

Please comment on this. Me and my friend are really tensed.

me and my friend are working through an agent. Co was allocated to my friend on 16th october and requested some documents which were already uploaded.

As per my agent the required docs were sent on 18th oct via email.

Now when we called DIAC to confirm this, they said everything (all the docs) is there and the case is in progress.

The CO which is working on my friend's case is one of the most efficient (Team 33) and fast COs as per the forum. There are cases with other applicants, where CO asked for docs after 18th i.e. after when my agent sent all the docs and those cases got the grant as well.

I am trying to figure out this situation here, what exactly is happening with the application:

1. my agent didnt sent all the docs which were requested, any way to track that?

2. we are not from a high security country that we will need so many security checks.

3. We cannot check the status of the application by our own as we dont have the password, and calling DIAC again and again is wastage of time and money.

4. My agent is hardly reachable, hardly replies to mails. 

Whaat can be done here? anyone with similar case? or have a nice opinion about this?


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> What is the maximum "likes" on expat forum ?


I do not know but one thing I know that you deserve this.


----------



## thanich

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got Golden mail today !!!! I have applied visa 190 on 9th Sep. Co allocationi 17th Oct (Adelaide T2). Grant today !!!
> 
> Thanks for every body's help here in this form. This forum is very useful.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Unnat



Congrats for you...


----------



## mithu93ku

sylvia_australia said:


> I have given more than 100 likes


You are so kind!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

unnat_upadhyay said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got Golden mail today !!!! I have applied visa 190 on 9th Sep. Co allocationi 17th Oct (Adelaide T2). Grant today !!!
> 
> Thanks for every body's help here in this form. This forum is very useful.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Unnat


Hi Unnat,

Many many congratulations for achieving such a milestone and for sure, you should be proud of you. I wish you all the very best for your future settlement in Australia and jobs you are going to undertake.

With best wishes,

sathiya


----------



## baba18

Birender said:


> Firetoy,
> 
> Please comment on this. Me and my friend are really tensed.
> 
> me and my friend are working through an agent. Co was allocated to my friend on 16th october and requested some documents which were already uploaded.
> 
> As per my agent the required docs were sent on 18th oct via email.
> 
> Now when we called DIAC to confirm this, they said everything (all the docs) is there and the case is in progress.
> 
> The CO which is working on my friend's case is one of the most efficient (Team 33) and fast COs as per the forum. There are cases with other applicants, where CO asked for docs after 18th i.e. after when my agent sent all the docs and those cases got the grant as well.
> 
> I am trying to figure out this situation here, what exactly is happening with the application:
> 
> 1. my agent didnt sent all the docs which were requested, any way to track that?
> 
> 2. we are not from a high security country that we will need so many security checks.
> 
> 3. We cannot check the status of the application by our own as we dont have the password, and calling DIAC again and again is wastage of time and money.
> 
> 4. My agent is hardly reachable, hardly replies to mails.
> 
> Whaat can be done here? anyone with similar case? or have a nice opinion about this?


Hi

I am in the same situation like u, but my agent has front loaded all the doc.
I think we should be patient and wait for CO or a direct grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> Thank you. I hope my posts have been beneficial for you so far.


felix2020, Do not leave the forum just after your grant as new-comers need your contribution . And you know, lots of people love and like you as of mine!


----------



## Firetoy

Well, let's see. I will try to answer every question:

1. You said that you called DIAC and all the documents were there, so it is not possible that you are agent didn't upload them. The only way to see if they are in the system is logging on evisa and check if they are there (Sometimes it says that the documents are uploaded, but I've seen some cases where the CO has asked for them again by email because he/she couldn't download them form evisa)
Ask for your TRN number and password to your agent. If he denies to give them to you, tell him that you are going to send the form 956 (not sure if this will work, but you will scare the sh...t out fo him)

2. India is a high risk country, and you must understand that as India is not a low risk country, what means that you can go under security checks as any other country. DIAC does this randomly, so it is a question of luck, or bad luck...

3. and 4. Already answered. Yeah, it is a waste of time calling them again and again. Talk to your agent and get your TRN and password!




Birender said:


> Firetoy,
> 
> Please comment on this. Me and my friend are really tensed.
> 
> me and my friend are working through an agent. Co was allocated to my friend on 16th october and requested some documents which were already uploaded.
> 
> As per my agent the required docs were sent on 18th oct via email.
> 
> Now when we called DIAC to confirm this, they said everything (all the docs) is there and the case is in progress.
> 
> The CO which is working on my friend's case is one of the most efficient (Team 33) and fast COs as per the forum. There are cases with other applicants, where CO asked for docs after 18th i.e. after when my agent sent all the docs and those cases got the grant as well.
> 
> I am trying to figure out this situation here, what exactly is happening with the application:
> 
> 1. my agent didnt sent all the docs which were requested, any way to track that?
> 
> 2. we are not from a high security country that we will need so many security checks.
> 
> 3. We cannot check the status of the application by our own as we dont have the password, and calling DIAC again and again is wastage of time and money.
> 
> 4. My agent is hardly reachable, hardly replies to mails.
> 
> Whaat can be done here? anyone with similar case? or have a nice opinion about this?


----------



## coolhunk

Guys ,

I am in team 34, CO initials - JC.
I had already upload ded all the documents to the application but my CO has asked me following things in OCT 11

For all years of my australian and Indian experience i have been asekd to provide below set of documents 


1) pay slips 
2) bank statement 
3) taxation document 

along with i have been asked to provide form 80 for myself and my wife .

I have sent the reply last week , i neatly arranged all the documents in a set of folders and zipped it and sent to the desired email id.

I am not able to upload documents on on given link in email sent by Co as it says it is expired.

Just wanted to know is there any body out there how is having same CO , whats the experience , did sending documents in zip folder is ok ? it is fine i sent all the documents through email rather then loading to the online application?

Please help me .

Regards,
CH


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Well, let's see. I will try to answer every question:
> 
> 1. You said that you called DIAC and all the documents were there, so it is not possible that you are agent didn't upload them. The only way to see if they are in the system is logging on evisa and check if they are there (Sometimes it says that the documents are uploaded, but I've seen some cases where the CO has asked for them again by email because he/she couldn't download them form evisa)
> Ask for your TRN number and password to your agent. If he denies to give them to you, tell him that you are going to send the form 956 (not sure if this will work, but you will scare the sh...t out fo him)
> 
> 2. India is a high risk country, and you must understand that as India is not a low risk country, what means that you can go under security checks as any other country. DIAC does this randomly, so it is a question of luck, or bad luck...
> 
> 3. and 4. Already answered. Yeah, it is a waste of time calling them again and again. Talk to your agent and get your TRN and password!



Hi Birender !

I can see you lodged your application on 25-08. So its only been little more than 8 weeks. I don't think you need to worry about anything at this moment.

In cases where all required documents are not front loaded and CO asks for additional documents, it usually takes more than 8 weeks.

There is no point of calling them. The operator receives 1000 calls a day and they are trained to give you only standard answers. 

You will have your grant by next week. No worries.


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> I think processing time is about the same whether you are onshore or offshore. It all depends on luck. Some COs are more efficient than others.
> 
> COs are allocated for everyone exactly within 6 weeks. But after that, it all depends on whether the CO is asking for more documents or other information etc. If you frontload everything, all documents are in order, and CO is happy with it, you can get a grant within hours of CO allocation.
> 
> About your onshore friend: Did she lodge 189 or 190 ?


She applied for 190 and ss from nsw


----------



## amitso

Hello Friends,

Few days back when I have checked the eVisa application it said For all applicants

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on theinformation provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

But today I can see that the above message is only for me and for my wife and kid it is showing following message : What does this means? is this mean the medicals are reffered?

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case
will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required."


----------



## felix2020

amitso said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Few days back when I have checked the eVisa application it said For all applicants
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on theinformation provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> But today I can see that the above message is only for me and for my wife and kid it is showing following message : What does this means? is this mean the medicals are reffered?
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case
> will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required."


It does not mean that your medical has been referred. It's a system glitch.


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations for all who got the golden mail today... :tea:eace::tea:eace::tea:


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Few days back when I have checked the eVisa application it said For all applicants
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on theinformation provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> But today I can see that the above message is only for me and for my wife and kid it is showing following message : What does this means? is this mean the medicals are reffered?
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case
> will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required."


Amitso I thought that you know it is a system glitch.


----------



## Birender

felix2020 said:


> Hi Birender !
> 
> I can see you lodged your application on 25-08. So its only been little more than 8 weeks. I don't think you need to worry about anything at this moment.
> 
> In cases where all required documents are not front loaded and CO asks for additional documents, it usually takes more than 8 weeks.
> 
> There is no point of calling them. The operator receives 1000 calls a day and they are trained to give you only standard answers.
> 
> You will have your grant by next week. No worries.


Hey,

this question was for my friend. She applied on 16th august. CO requested docs on 16th October and the same was sent on 18th. From then there is no communication. The CO allotted to her has a background of really quick grants. Thats what we are worried about.


----------



## SAM_007

Hi All,
I am a 17th Sep 2013 Applicant (190_Offshore).

Yesterday I called my Parents for praying for me and my family VISA grant as my CO has not allocated yet till yesterday.

And today I checked my mail and found that there is direct GRANT from Adelaide Team 2. I am really surprised and first time could not believe this than recheck again & again. But found that this is true, they grant VISA directly for me and for my spouse + 3 Kids only within 6 Weeks. Thanks to Almighty Allah for this super first decision without any hassle.

And I am really grateful to all of the member of this forum for their information.

Moreover for future reference I wanna to share my experience for other new applicants.
My 190 offshore VISA History:
VETASSESS Applied (incl Points Test): 9 Jan 2013
VETASSESS +ve:14 June 2013
EOI Submitted:9 Jul 2013
NSW SS Applied: 17 Jul 2013
NSW SS Ack:23 Jul 2013
NSW SS +ve/EOI Invitation:15 Aug 2013
------------------------------------------
Visa Lodged:17 Sep 2013
PCC: 27 Sep 2013
Hlth ChkP: 30 Sep 2013 
CO: Didn't communicated ( Adl team 2 ; Name: RF)
Direct Grant : 29 Oct 2013

There is always queries about med, pcc, form 80 & evidence of employments etc. For that reason I want to share what I have done for my application .

FYKI I front loaded all of documents including Medical, PCC, spouse English requirement, form 80 for me & my spouse, Family photo book etc.

And against my evidence of employment, I uploaded Last 5 years bank statements, 6 Years Payslips, Available TAX certificates, Contract Letter, Promotion Letter, earlier employer Acceptance of resignation letter, Training certificates, Experience Certificates.

Hope this will help.

Nevertheless I think this super first decision has been made not only for my evidence but for the Prayer of my beloved father & Mother. So I request to all of my friends, please call them and beg their Prayer.

Cheers
SAM


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Well, let's see. I will try to answer every question:
> 
> 1. You said that you called DIAC and all the documents were there, so it is not possible that you are agent didn't upload them. The only way to see if they are in the system is logging on evisa and check if they are there (Sometimes it says that the documents are uploaded, but I've seen some cases where the CO has asked for them again by email because he/she couldn't download them form evisa)
> Ask for your TRN number and password to your agent. If he denies to give them to you, tell him that you are going to send the form 956 (not sure if this will work, but you will scare the sh...t out fo him)
> 
> 2. India is a high risk country, and you must understand that as India is not a low risk country, what means that you can go under security checks as any other country. DIAC does this randomly, so it is a question of luck, or bad luck...
> 
> 3. and 4. Already answered. Yeah, it is a waste of time calling them again and again. Talk to your agent and get your TRN and password!


Hey,

Docs were uploaded upfront, but Co asked for it.
Agent mailed the same on 18th.

Now the docs agent sent was all CO needed? what if CO wanted something and agent missed it? will CO mail again for missed docs?


----------



## mithu93ku

Congrats* SAM_007*


----------



## felix2020

Birender said:


> Hey,
> 
> this question was for my friend. She applied on 16th august. CO requested docs on 16th October and the same was sent on 18th. From then there is no communication. The CO allotted to her has a background of really quick grants. Thats what we are worried about.


No worries man. He got other cases to work on too and he has a personal life. Give him some time.


----------



## Jullz

SAM_007 said:


> Hi All,
> I am a 17th Sep 2013 Applicant (190_Offshore).
> 
> Yesterday I called my Parents for praying for me and my family VISA grant as my CO has not allocated yet till yesterday.
> 
> And today I checked my mail and found that there is direct GRANT from Adelaide Team 2. I am really surprised and first time could not believe this than recheck again & again. But found that this is true, they grant VISA directly for me and for my spouse + 3 Kids only within 6 Weeks. Thanks to Almighty Allah for this super first decision without any hassle.
> 
> And I am really grateful to all of the member of this forum for their information.
> 
> Moreover for future reference I wanna to share my experience for other new applicants.
> My 190 offshore VISA History:
> VETASSESS Applied (incl Points Test): 9 Jan 2013
> VETASSESS +ve:14 June 2013
> EOI Submitted:9 Jul 2013
> NSW SS Applied: 17 Jul 2013
> NSW SS Ack:23 Jul 2013
> NSW SS +ve/EOI Invitation:15 Aug 2013
> ------------------------------------------
> Visa Lodged:17 Sep 2013
> PCC: 27 Sep 2013
> Hlth ChkP: 30 Sep 2013
> CO: Didn't communicated ( Adl team 2 ; Name: RF)
> Direct Grant : 29 Oct 2013
> 
> There is always queries about med, pcc, form 80 & evidence of employments etc. For that reason I want to share what I have done for my application .
> 
> FYKI I front loaded all of documents including Medical, PCC, spouse English requirement, form 80 for me & my spouse, Family photo book etc.
> 
> And against my evidence of employment, I uploaded Last 5 years bank statements, 6 Years Payslips, Available TAX certificates, Contract Letter, Promotion Letter, earlier employer Acceptance of resignation letter, Training certificates, Experience Certificates.
> 
> Hope this will help.
> 
> Nevertheless I think this super first decision has been made not only for my evidence but for the Prayer of my beloved father & Mother. So I request to all of my friends, please call them and beg their Prayer.
> 
> Cheers
> SAM


Congratulations Sam and good luck in your new life!!! Cheers!


----------



## felix2020

SAM_007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My 190 offshore VISA History:
> VETASSESS Applied (incl Points Test): 9 Jan 2013
> VETASSESS +ve:14 June 2013
> EOI Submitted:9 Jul 2013
> NSW SS Applied: 17 Jul 2013
> NSW SS Ack:23 Jul 2013
> NSW SS +ve/EOI Invitation:15 Aug 2013
> ------------------------------------------
> Visa Lodged:17 Sep 2013
> PCC: 27 Sep 2013
> Hlth ChkP: 30 Sep 2013
> CO: Didn't communicated ( Adl team 2 ; Name: RF)
> Direct Grant : 29 Oct 2013
> 
> 
> Nevertheless I think this super first decision has been made not only for my evidence but for the Prayer of my beloved father & Mother. So I request to all of my friends, please call them and beg their Prayer.
> 
> Cheers
> SAM


Congratulation !! SAM

See you soon in Australia !​


----------



## amitso

felix2020 said:


> It does not mean that your medical has been referred. It's a system glitch.





mithu93ku said:


> Amitso I thought that you know it is a system glitch.


Thanks Guys....!!


----------



## Maria_Sal

coolhunk said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I am in team 34, CO initials - JC.
> I had already upload ded all the documents to the application but my CO has asked me following things in OCT 11
> 
> For all years of my australian and Indian experience i have been asekd to provide below set of documents
> 
> 
> 1) pay slips
> 2) bank statement
> 3) taxation document
> 
> along with i have been asked to provide form 80 for myself and my wife .
> 
> I have sent the reply last week , i neatly arranged all the documents in a set of folders and zipped it and sent to the desired email id.
> 
> I am not able to upload documents on on given link in email sent by Co as it says it is expired.
> 
> Just wanted to know is there any body out there how is having same CO , whats the experience , did sending documents in zip folder is ok ? it is fine i sent all the documents through email rather then loading to the online application?
> 
> Please help me .
> 
> Regards,
> CH



My CO is different. Sending through email is good option. After sending to CO, I also uploaded same docs on evisa page. Sending via email is fine.

As far as IT section can scan the zip folder, you do not need to worry. i sent password protected files for bank statement and hence IT ppl could not scan it for virus. My CO asked for different version within a day. if ur co has not contacted u, then everything seems fine..

good luck


----------



## Firetoy

Birender, I agree with Felix!



felix2020 said:


> No worries man. He got other cases to work on too and he has a personal life. Give him some time.


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation !! SAM
> 
> See you soon in Australia !


Hey felix
We are also close our grant


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Hey felix
> We are also close our grant


I told you.. we are getting it very soon..


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> I told you.. we are getting it very soon..


I think they are prrocessing sept application now. They now have very few cases from july and august now.
So hope will get it this friday. If this happen then it will be a great diwali gift for us


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

SAM_007*








​


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> I think they are prrocessing sept application now. They now have very few cases from july and august now.
> So hope will get it this friday. If this happen then it will be a great diwali gift for us


If CO doesn't ask for any more document, it will be quick for us.


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> If CO doesn't ask for any more document, it will be quick for us.


I have front loaded all documents including salary certificates bank statement showing salary form 16 point test from vetassess for experience only plus work reference appointment letter


----------



## Dingo Unchained

srikar said:


> Whats with your case?
> Did CO Contact you?
> Any docs asked for,What are they waiting for?
> Please update your signature.


I applied through an agent. 

All docs frontloaded. No contact of any kind from anybody, so not sure if CO is allocated.

Medicals done, PCC done.

Status on my immigration page is 'In Progress', with all docs received. So, not sure where the problem lies.


----------



## Dingo Unchained

..and I guess I need a couple of posts more to get a signature going. This should help.


----------



## felix2020

Dingo Unchained said:


> I applied through an agent.
> 
> All docs frontloaded. No contact of any kind from anybody, so not sure if CO is allocated.
> 
> Medicals done, PCC done.
> 
> Status on my immigration page is 'In Progress', with all docs received. So, not sure where the problem lies.


There is no date, no details on your post. So no one can help you.


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Birender, I agree with Felix!


haha.. agree.. comparison kills..


----------



## Jango911

I have been assigned Team4 GSM Adelaide with CO initials KS on the 28th Oct'2013

But they have requested for "Evidence of Overseas Work Experience".
Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience. The evidence you provide must cover the entire period. Include as much of the following evidence as possible:

●Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
●Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
●Provident Fund;
●Taxation Documents.

I have over eight years of experience with my current employer and unable get the complete set of required documents that cover the entire period.

How much of the experience would suffice??? Can any senior/moderator comment on it!

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Dingo Unchained

felix2020 said:


> There is no date, no details on your post. So no one can help you.


Iam trying to get a signature, but still to no avail. 

But in the meanwhile, my details

189 candidate
EOI Submitted: 8th April
Invitation to Apply: 1st July
Visa Applied/Acknowledged: 25th July
Medicals Submitted: 5th August
PCC Submitted: 9th September
CO: ?
Grant: ?

..and that's my tale for now... 

afaik, I don't have any exceptional circumstances either which could cause a delay of any kind...


----------



## felix2020

Dingo Unchained said:


> Iam trying to get a signature, but still to no avail.
> 
> But in the meanwhile, my details
> 
> 189 candidate
> EOI Submitted: 8th April
> Invitation to Apply: 1st July
> Visa Applied/Acknowledged: 25th July
> Medicals Submitted: 5th August
> PCC Submitted: 9th September
> CO: ?
> Grant: ?
> 
> ..and that's my tale for now...
> 
> afaik, I don't have any exceptional circumstances either which could cause a delay of any kind...



You mentioned that you applied through an agent:

Here are the things you can do:

1. Do you have your TRN and password ? If you have it, you can log in and see if any additional document has been requested for. 

2. If you don't see anything, you can call DIBP and ask them why your case is taking longer than normal CO allocation time of 8 weeks.

3. Is your agent MARA registered?


----------



## AbbasHosseini

Hi everyone, 

I have sent an email regarding my case to my CO, roughly 3 weeks ago. she hasnt responded yet. Is this normal? 

has anyone had CO's where they took that long to reply or even ignore an email? 

Please advise as i dont know what I should do next. 

my CO is from Team 34 with initials L

189 Lodged : 15 dec 2012

CO : jan 2013 

Team 34 ( L)


----------



## felix2020

AbbasHosseini said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have sent an email regarding my case to my CO, roughly 3 weeks ago. she hasnt responded yet. Is this normal?
> 
> has anyone had CO's where they took that long to reply or even ignore an email?
> 
> Please advise as i dont know what I should do next.
> 
> my CO is from Team 34 with initials L


Can you provide dates and details so that others can help?


----------



## amitk0703

icriding said:


> *Hello rs100,*
> 
> This means that the Results of your Health Examinations have now been *received *by the DIAC and *may *have been finalized.
> 
> You may also receive the following update:
> *
> Health Case Status*
> 
> This health case was submitted to DIAC on XYZ Date in 2013.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
> 707 HIV test Completed
> 
> A majority of Health Examinations are "auto-cleared" by the Health Operation Center, and unless you have a medical condition, there is a very slim chance that they will get referred...
> 
> It appears that some Health Examinations are referred for purposes of quality assurance.
> 
> Responsibility for processing the results of health examinations resides with the Global Health office in Sydney.
> 
> The Health Strategies helpdesk is responsible for assisting clients to undertake their health examinations via eHealth, and for facilitating the electronic transfer of health examination results from the panel clinic to DIAC.
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> While they generally reply with in a week with an answer to your query, they are currently focused on finalizing outstanding medicals and may not reply at all.
> 
> Your case officer will be able to provide you with information about the status of your health case (unfinalised, referred to MOC, or finalised) based on the information in the visa processing system; and escalate the enquiry on your behalf if necessary.
> 
> Calling the DIAC is expensive. Be prepared to wait for 20-30 min to be connected to a representative of the DIAC.
> 
> In most instances, the only information you get by calling the DIAC is information pertaining to the allocation of your case officer.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding
> *


Hi Icriding

My medical status also shows the same status after I completed my medicals on 19 Oct. I am still awaiting for a CO.
Medical status changing like this means a CO is already assigned?

Regards
Amit


----------



## AbbasHosseini

felix2020 said:


> Can you provide dates and details so that others can help?


Yup, I basically lodged my 189 application in december 2012, or maybe november 2012, cant remember exactly. I got a CO assigned to in Jan 2013. She requested some docs and I sent them to her the next day and she emailed me saying shes got them all and case will be undergoing mandatory checking. 

I emailed her once in may asking to see if i should do my medicals and she replied after 1 week saying yeah its fine. 


the last and the third time I emailed her 3 weeks ago and asked to her about my case, basically just asking whats going on and how much longer should i be waiting and whether the 12 month processing time is something i can rely on or not. 

so far she has not responded and I feel a bit awkward about this. Dont really know what to do next.


----------



## AM

I guess so sowmya. No other choice other than waiting

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

AbbasHosseini said:


> Yup, I basically lodged my 189 application in december 2012, or maybe november 2012, cant remember exactly. I got a CO assigned to in Jan 2013. She requested some docs and I sent them to her the next day and she emailed me saying shes got them all and case will be undergoing mandatory checking.
> 
> I emailed her once in may asking to see if i should do my medicals and she replied after 1 week saying yeah its fine.
> 
> 
> the last and the third time I emailed her 3 weeks ago and asked to her about my case, basically just asking whats going on and how much longer should i be waiting and whether the 12 month processing time is something i can rely on or not.
> 
> so far she has not responded and I feel a bit awkward about this. Dont really know what to do next.



I think the security check has not yet been received by the department. 

I would consult a MARA registered migration lawyer based in Australia.


----------



## RedDevil19

Hi Friends,

Since Aus PR is a lable free visa is there any other document that DIAC sends after the "Golden Email" or do we have to carry a print out of email when we are entering Aus from any other country or is there any attachment in the email that we have to carry.

Sorry but I am not clear about this process. Can anyone throw some more light on this.

Thanks.


----------



## felix2020

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Since Aus PR is a lable free visa is there any other document that DIAC sends after the "Golden Email" or do we have to carry a print out of email when we are entering Aus from any other country or is there any attachment in the email that we have to carry.
> 
> Sorry but I am not clear about this process. Can anyone throw some more light on this.
> 
> Thanks.


Your visa is connected to your passport number. So you must carry your passport. Any border control system can verify the visa from your passport.

You should also carry the grant letter which comes as a pdf attachments in your grant mail.


----------



## felix2020

Jango911 said:


> I have been assigned Team4 GSM Adelaide with CO initials KS on the 28th Oct'2013
> 
> But they have requested for "Evidence of Overseas Work Experience".
> Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience. The evidence you provide must cover the entire period. Include as much of the following evidence as possible:
> 
> ●Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
> ●Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
> ●Provident Fund;
> ●Taxation Documents.
> 
> I have over eight years of experience with my current employer and unable get the complete set of required documents that cover the entire period.
> 
> How much of the experience would suffice??? Can any senior/moderator comment on it!
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


How many years of work experience are you claiming ?


----------



## RedDevil19

felix2020 said:


> Your visa is connected to your passport number. So you must carry your passport. Any border control system can verify the visa from your passport.
> 
> You should also carry the grant letter which comes as a pdf attachments in your grant mail.


Thanks a lot Felix 

All of you guys feels us so secured and relaxed. We feel more comfortable to ask queries here than to our agent.


----------



## emaniphani

Birender said:


> Firetoy,
> 
> Please comment on this. Me and my friend are really tensed.
> 
> me and my friend are working through an agent. Co was allocated to my friend on 16th october and requested some documents which were already uploaded.
> 
> As per my agent the required docs were sent on 18th oct via email.
> 
> Now when we called DIAC to confirm this, they said everything (all the docs) is there and the case is in progress.
> 
> The CO which is working on my friend's case is one of the most efficient (Team 33) and fast COs as per the forum. There are cases with other applicants, where CO asked for docs after 18th i.e. after when my agent sent all the docs and those cases got the grant as well.
> 
> I am trying to figure out this situation here, what exactly is happening with the application:
> 
> 1. my agent didnt sent all the docs which were requested, any way to track that?
> 
> 2. we are not from a high security country that we will need so many security checks.
> 
> 3. We cannot check the status of the application by our own as we dont have the password, and calling DIAC again and again is wastage of time and money.
> 
> 4. My agent is hardly reachable, hardly replies to mails.
> 
> Whaat can be done here? anyone with similar case? or have a nice opinion about this?



Dear Birender, AND GUYS IN THE FORUM PLEASE READ THIS

I am not an expert at judging but what I believe is happening is that occupations below:

Business Analyst

Analyst Programmer

Systems Analyst

Developer Programmer

All these three occupations are the highest in number applied for. Also apparently ACS has given away +ve skills assessment to all these people even if they have very few subjects related to the occupation. Immigration does not have any requirement for these occupations anymore in Australia. They are now beating their heads as to why they included these occupations in the SOL. Even though its not official these occupations are no longer in demand. And priority is being given to other occupations before us. I myself am Analyst Programmer lodged visa on the 9th of August. 

THESE ARE MY AGENTS WORDS WHEN I DEMANDED AN ANswer

Regards

Phani


----------



## felix2020

emaniphani said:


> Dear Birender, AND GUYS IN THE FORUM PLEASE READ THIS
> 
> I am not an expert at judging but what I believe is happening is that occupations below:
> 
> Business Analyst
> 
> Analyst Programmer
> 
> Systems Analyst
> 
> Developer Programmer
> 
> All these three occupations are the highest in number applied for. Also apparently ACS has given away +ve skills assessment to all these people even if they have very few subjects related to the occupation. Immigration does not have any requirement for these occupations anymore in Australia. They are now beating their heads as to why they included these occupations in the SOL. Even though its not official these occupations are no longer in demand. And priority is being given to other occupations before us. I myself am Analyst Programmer lodged visa on the 9th of August.
> 
> THESE ARE MY AGENTS WORDS WHEN I DEMANDED AN ANswer
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phani





Priorities may be given to other occupations, but only up to the point of EOI invitations. 


There is no discrimination to anyone based on occupation after the visa application is lodged. 

That is the purpose of the EOI --- selecting and sorting..


----------



## emaniphani

felix2020 said:


> Priorities may be given to other occupations, but only up to the point of EOI invitations.
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination to anyone based on occupation after the visa application is lodged.
> 
> That is the purpose of the EOI --- selecting and sorting..



Dear Felix,

I agree on what you say but lets look at the spreadsheet. I have been following the trend of the grants and I believe what my lawyer said was true. Let us take myself as an example. I understand i come from a high risk country. However I pursued my masters in australia. I gained my 65 points based on my qualifications i attained in australia. Ielts given in australia. I have not claimed any overseas experience points which can require security check for their genuinity.

Other than the fact that I am from india and I applied for analyst programmer there is nothing in my EOI which requires throw check.

Regards

phani


----------



## Dingo Unchained

felix2020 said:


> You mentioned that you applied through an agent:
> 
> Here are the things you can do:
> 
> 1. Do you have your TRN and password ? If you have it, you can log in and see if any additional document has been requested for.
> 
> 2. If you don't see anything, you can call DIBP and ask them why your case is taking longer than normal CO allocation time of 8 weeks.
> 
> 3. Is your agent MARA registered?


Thanks for your help, Felix.

1. I have logged in, and do not see any additional documents requested. 

My medicals status reads "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." I understand from the forums that this is a positive statement.

I have one active link on the page "Complete character assessment particulars for the applicant", which links to the Form80. But I have already completed the Form80, and it appears in my list of Attachments Provided.

2. Would you have the number I could contact DIBP on? Could you share it please?

3. Yes, my agent is MARA registered.

Thanks again.


----------



## Minhas

emaniphani said:


> Dear Birender, AND GUYS IN THE FORUM PLEASE READ THIS
> 
> I am not an expert at judging but what I believe is happening is that occupations below:
> 
> Business Analyst
> 
> Analyst Programmer
> 
> Systems Analyst
> 
> Developer Programmer
> 
> All these three occupations are the highest in number applied for. Also apparently ACS has given away +ve skills assessment to all these people even if they have very few subjects related to the occupation. Immigration does not have any requirement for these occupations anymore in Australia. They are now beating their heads as to why they included these occupations in the SOL. Even though its not official these occupations are no longer in demand. And priority is being given to other occupations before us. I myself am Analyst Programmer lodged visa on the 9th of August.
> 
> THESE ARE MY AGENTS WORDS WHEN I DEMANDED AN ANswer
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phani



Well, I would strongly disagree with your agent's opinion. My common sense tells me that a CO has a very specific set of SOPs to follow. His job is limited to analyse the documents against the claims made in EOI in addition to checking additional requirements (e.g. security clearance, health requirements) met, based on the documentation provided. It is simply not possible that a CO bases his performance on his personal preference for certain profession and neither it is possible that DIBP change their practice against their stated policy. 

If they dislike any profession or consider it irrelevant to Australian economy, they can simply refuse to send an invitation - who is there to stop them from doing so?

SO I think your agent has simply given you an absurd reason for delays that are beyond his understanding.


----------



## manubadboy

SAM_007 said:


> Hi All,
> I am a 17th Sep 2013 Applicant (190_Offshore).
> 
> Yesterday I called my Parents for praying for me and my family VISA grant as my CO has not allocated yet till yesterday.
> 
> And today I checked my mail and found that there is direct GRANT from Adelaide Team 2. I am really surprised and first time could not believe this than recheck again & again. But found that this is true, they grant VISA directly for me and for my spouse + 3 Kids only within 6 Weeks. Thanks to Almighty Allah for this super first decision without any hassle.
> 
> And I am really grateful to all of the member of this forum for their information.
> 
> Moreover for future reference I wanna to share my experience for other new applicants.
> My 190 offshore VISA History:
> VETASSESS Applied (incl Points Test): 9 Jan 2013
> VETASSESS +ve:14 June 2013
> EOI Submitted:9 Jul 2013
> NSW SS Applied: 17 Jul 2013
> NSW SS Ack:23 Jul 2013
> NSW SS +ve/EOI Invitation:15 Aug 2013
> ------------------------------------------
> Visa Lodged:17 Sep 2013
> PCC: 27 Sep 2013
> Hlth ChkP: 30 Sep 2013
> CO: Didn't communicated ( Adl team 2 ; Name: RF)
> Direct Grant : 29 Oct 2013
> 
> There is always queries about med, pcc, form 80 & evidence of employments etc. For that reason I want to share what I have done for my application .
> 
> FYKI I front loaded all of documents including Medical, PCC, spouse English requirement, form 80 for me & my spouse, Family photo book etc.
> 
> And against my evidence of employment, I uploaded Last 5 years bank statements, 6 Years Payslips, Available TAX certificates, Contract Letter, Promotion Letter, earlier employer Acceptance of resignation letter, Training certificates, Experience Certificates.
> 
> Hope this will help.
> 
> Nevertheless I think this super first decision has been made not only for my evidence but for the Prayer of my beloved father & Mother. So I request to all of my friends, please call them and beg their Prayer.
> 
> Cheers
> SAM


Congrats SAM.. All the best for your new life.. op2::lalala:


----------



## Chetu

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation !! SAM
> 
> See you soon in Australia !​


Congrats Sam!! All the best for your future.


----------



## felix2020

emaniphani said:


> Dear Felix,
> 
> I agree on what you say but lets look at the spreadsheet. I have been following the trend of the grants and I believe what my lawyer said was true. Let us take myself as an example. I understand i come from a high risk country. However I pursued my masters in australia. I gained my 65 points based on my qualifications i attained in australia. Ielts given in australia. I have not claimed any overseas experience points which can require security check for their genuinity.
> 
> Other than the fact that I am from india and I applied for analyst programmer there is nothing in my EOI which requires throw check.
> 
> Regards
> 
> phani


Well, this fact is new to me. I am not aware of any discrimination based on occupation, not even with points. A candidate with 80 points has equal processing time with a candidate with 60 points. 

I know lot of programmers who got grant in no time. Visa subclass applied for may play a role as 190 has a faster processing time than 189.


----------



## emaniphani

Minhas said:


> Well, I would strongly disagree with your agent's opinion. My common sense tells me that a CO has a very specific set of SOPs to follow. His job is limited to analyse the documents against the claims made in EOI in addition to checking additional requirements (e.g. security clearance, health requirements) met, based on the documentation provided. It is simply not possible that a CO bases his performance on his personal preference for certain profession and neither it is possible that DIBP change their practice against their stated policy.
> 
> If they dislike any profession or consider it irrelevant to Australian economy, they can simply refuse to send an invitation - who is there to stop them from doing so?
> 
> SO I think your agent has simply given you an absurd reason for delays that are beyond his understanding.



Dear Minhas,

I wish that was the case and not the other way around. no one has the authority to not give an EOI once it has been posted on the skill list and the quota has been allocated. 

I will give you an example. A friend of mine before skill select has come in to picture has applied for RSMS which is priority 2 back then his course was in demand he got the invitation form NSW stating he can apply for RSMS. He didnt even require 6 in each band. So what happend was him and almost all of the people then with his occupation has applied for NSW under RSMS and the response was overwhelming for the DIAC to handle. result being NSW has notified the DIAC that they no longer have the requirement for COMMUNITY WELFARE under the RSMS scheme and their quota for the year is already met. Hence they suspended the occupation and it took him quite a time before their quota reopened and they granted him a visa.

So how was it possible that DIAC whose priority for RSMS was no.2 able to withhold the application from getting granted even though it was assigned to a case officer and the file was just sitting there.


----------



## felix2020

Dingo Unchained said:


> Thanks for your help, Felix.
> 
> 1. I have logged in, and do not see any additional documents requested.
> 
> My medicals status reads "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship." I understand from the forums that this is a positive statement.
> 
> I have one active link on the page "Complete character assessment particulars for the applicant", which links to the Form80. But I have already completed the Form80, and it appears in my list of Attachments Provided.
> 
> 2. Would you have the number I could contact DIBP on? Could you share it please?
> 
> 3. Yes, my agent is MARA registered.
> 
> Thanks again.



National Telephone Numbers


----------



## Minhas

emaniphani said:


> Dear Minhas,
> 
> I wish that was the case and not the other way around. no one has the authority to not give an EOI once it has been posted on the skill list and the quota has been allocated.
> 
> I will give you an example. A friend of mine before skill select has come in to picture has applied for RSMS which is priority 2 back then his course was in demand he got the invitation form NSW stating he can apply for RSMS. He didnt even require 6 in each band. So what happend was him and almost all of the people then with his occupation has applied for NSW under RSMS and the response was overwhelming for the DIAC to handle. result being NSW has notified the DIAC that they no longer have the requirement for COMMUNITY WELFARE under the RSMS scheme and their quota for the year is already met. Hence they suspended the occupation and it took him quite a time before their quota reopened and they granted him a visa.
> 
> So how was it possible that DIAC whose priority for RSMS was no.2 able to withhold the application from getting granted even though it was assigned to a case officer and the file was just sitting there.


This is exactly my point. When DIAC feels that any profession is not of their interest, they can simply announce so. They do not need to work against their stated policy because it can bring their credibility under question.


----------



## felix2020

Minhas said:


> This is exactly my point. When DIAC feels that any profession is not of their interest, they can simply announce so. They do not need to work against their stated policy because it can bring their credibility under question.


Yes, that's right. If they don't need certain occupation, they can only remove the occupation. They are not legally bound to keep any occupation on SOL.


----------



## emaniphani

Minhas said:


> This is exactly my point. When DIAC feels that any profession is not of their interest, they can simply announce so. They do not need to work against their stated policy because it can bring their credibility under question.


Thats what my point is. My friend did not get any notification from DIAC stating his application is going to be delayed when ever he called them to enquire about the status he was informed that the application is in process. He didnt know what to do for a while then after few months NSW posted that the occupation is no longer in demand. When he called DIAC to ask if that was the reason for the delay of his visa they refused to comment. All they said was his visa is being processed and allocated him a bridging visa. Now connecting the dots in the present senario NSW government has made it clear that they no longer need people for certain occupations. DIAC said that the response for the quotas is overwhelming hence they prorated it. Most of the applicants on the spreadsheet belong to these occupations who applied for NSW ss 190. Now is it or not possible that NSW has already met their quota and ask DIAC to delay visa issuances for particular occupations. Obviously DIAC is not gonna admit this because they have no authority to comment on this.

Another example my friend who has applied for a different occupation under NSW 190 which is still not suspended has received response from the same CO as mine when he mailed her asking the status of his application. My agent mailed on both of our behalf however he received a response and I didnt. how do you explain this. He got a grant one week from then. Also his and mine are exact points except different qualifications thats it.


----------



## emaniphani

felix2020 said:


> Yes, that's right. If they don't need certain occupation, they can only remove the occupation. They are not legally bound to keep any occupation on SOL.


ok what will they do if they already posted a quota for that. DIAC has no right to remove any occupation once it has been posted on to SOL any addition or deletion of Skills will be done once every year 1st of july not before that not after


----------



## Minhas

emaniphani said:


> Thats what my point is. My friend did not get any notification from DIAC stating his application is going to be delayed when ever he called them to enquire about the status he was informed that the application is in process. He didnt know what to do for a while then after few months NSW posted that the occupation is no longer in demand. When he called DIAC to ask if that was the reason for the delay of his visa they refused to comment. All they said was his visa is being processed and allocated him a bridging visa. Now connecting the dots in the present senario NSW government has made it clear that they no longer need people for certain occupations. DIAC said that the response for the quotas is overwhelming hence they prorated it. Most of the applicants on the spreadsheet belong to these occupations who applied for NSW ss 190. Now is it or not possible that NSW has already met their quota and ask DIAC to delay visa issuances for particular occupations. Obviously DIAC is not gonna admit this because they have no authority to comment on this.
> 
> Another example my friend who has applied for a different occupation under NSW 190 which is still not suspended has received response from the same CO as mine when he mailed her asking the status of his application. My agent mailed on both of our behalf however he received a response and I didnt. how do you explain this. He got a grant one week from then. Also his and mine are exact points except different qualifications thats it.


Alright buddy, if that is true than nothing bad had happened till October 14, 2013. Because "roposh" received his grant under 261312 ANZCO code on this date.


----------



## Colombo

Hope we'll get a good response during this week.....


----------



## muralimailbox

colomboSL190 said:


> Got co officer today! Adelaide team 4. Agent didnt say initials...
> Date lodged 12.9.2013. Nsw190


All the very best.....hope you get a direct grant.


----------



## muralimailbox

mithu93ku said:


> Are you sure OB? As per I know SO. SO is the best CO Ithink, Vijay24.


His name in short is SOB yes you can take it as SB or OB.


----------



## sinuma

SAM_007 said:


> Hi All,
> I am a 17th Sep 2013 Applicant (190_Offshore).
> 
> Yesterday I called my Parents for praying for me and my family VISA grant as my CO has not allocated yet till yesterday.
> 
> And today I checked my mail and found that there is direct GRANT from Adelaide Team 2. I am really surprised and first time could not believe this than recheck again & again. But found that this is true, they grant VISA directly for me and for my spouse + 3 Kids only within 6 Weeks. Thanks to Almighty Allah for this super first decision without any hassle.
> 
> And I am really grateful to all of the member of this forum for their information.
> 
> Moreover for future reference I wanna to share my experience for other new applicants.
> My 190 offshore VISA History:
> VETASSESS Applied (incl Points Test): 9 Jan 2013
> VETASSESS +ve:14 June 2013
> EOI Submitted:9 Jul 2013
> NSW SS Applied: 17 Jul 2013
> NSW SS Ack:23 Jul 2013
> NSW SS +ve/EOI Invitation:15 Aug 2013
> ------------------------------------------
> Visa Lodged:17 Sep 2013
> PCC: 27 Sep 2013
> Hlth ChkP: 30 Sep 2013
> CO: Didn't communicated ( Adl team 2 ; Name: RF)
> Direct Grant : 29 Oct 2013
> 
> There is always queries about med, pcc, form 80 & evidence of employments etc. For that reason I want to share what I have done for my application .
> 
> FYKI I front loaded all of documents including Medical, PCC, spouse English requirement, form 80 for me & my spouse, Family photo book etc.
> 
> And against my evidence of employment, I uploaded Last 5 years bank statements, 6 Years Payslips, Available TAX certificates, Contract Letter, Promotion Letter, earlier employer Acceptance of resignation letter, Training certificates, Experience Certificates.
> 
> Hope this will help.
> 
> Nevertheless I think this super first decision has been made not only for my evidence but for the Prayer of my beloved father & Mother. So I request to all of my friends, please call them and beg their Prayer.
> 
> Cheers
> SAM


Congratulations Sam!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

muralimailbox said:


> His name in short is SOB yes you can take it as SB or OB.


You are lucky enough. SOB is a very nice guy and you will get grant soon!


----------



## snarayan

Subscribing to this thread as I have lodged my e-visa today. Feels so good to update signature every time.


----------



## mithu93ku

snarayan said:


> Subscribing to this thread as I have lodged my e-visa today. Feels so good to update signature every time.


Welcome *snarayan*


----------



## snarayan

mithu93ku said:


> Welcome *snarayan*


Thanks Mithu93ku, you are the veteran of this thread!!! Blessed to be welcomed by you.


----------



## Steyn

Is there anyone who has ICT experience but their degree isn't related to ICT.

Just wanted to know if points for education can only be claimed after assessment by VETASSES or diploma points (i.e. 10 points) can be claimed without assessment by VETASSES. Don't exactly remember but i saw on some thread that someone got grant without education assessment by VETASSES

Anyone else who got grant like this?


----------



## Jullz

snarayan said:


> Subscribing to this thread as I have lodged my e-visa today. Feels so good to update signature every time.


Welcome Snarayan! It's nice to see you on this thread!  Good luck and see you in Perth soon!


----------



## mithu93ku

snarayan said:


> Thanks Mithu93ku, you are the veteran of this thread!!! Blessed to be welcomed by you.


I am fan of your posts in *VETASSESS Skill assessment* time and *WA State sponsorship * and was eagerly waiting to welcome you in this thread!


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> Welcome Snarayan! It's nice to see you on this thread!  Good luck and see you in Perth soon!


Hello *Jullz*,
I am wrong to predict your grant.


----------



## snarayan

mithu93ku said:


> I am fan of your posts in *VETASSESS Skill assessment* time and *WA State sponsorship * and was eagerly waiting to welcome you in this thread!


I was very lucky to have reached this far, however feel sorry to have left my fellow applicants such as Laurinoz, Surfer, besthar and others behind at different stages of the process. 

WA Occupation list has also been slashed considerably now and several occupations have been moved to schedule 2. I guess, I am one among the last applicants who had their application processed under my occupation as no other state sponsors 511112 any more. 

Still a long way to go and I am delighted to have a lot of support in this forum.


----------



## snarayan

Jullz said:


> Welcome Snarayan! It's nice to see you on this thread!  Good luck and see you in Perth soon!


Hi Jullz!! Long time no see!!!

Glad to see your post! You are almost there and hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## Jullz

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *Jullz*,
> I am wrong to predict your grant.


Mithu my friend...that golden grant seem to be quite delayed. I don't know if a have a case officer by now...no news, no nothing. 
But I'm strong and patient :rockon:


----------



## Jullz

snarayan said:


> Hi Jullz!! Long time no see!!!
> 
> Glad to see your post! You are almost there and hope you get your grant soon.


We all hope to get our grants soon :target: 
Good luck for you too and I am glad you made it thru WA SS. I saw the new lists and criteria


----------



## kejal22

Hi Der
Hws u hey u know what it's now gonna be 2 months after we have submitted our Pcc and Medicals but we haven't received our golden email.I m so worried why our visa haven't come yet 
Regards,
Kejal


----------



## mithu93ku

snarayan said:


> I was very lucky to have reached this far, however feel sorry to have left my fellow applicants such as Laurinoz, Surfer, besthar and others behind at different stages of the process.
> 
> WA Occupation list has also been slashed considerably now and several occupations have been moved to schedule 2. I guess, I am one among the last applicants who had their application processed under my occupation as no other state sponsors 511112 any more.
> 
> Still a long way to go and I am delighted to have a lot of support in this forum.


I also can't forget *Laurinoz*, *Surfer* and besthar .
I still admire *Laurinoz* most. He is real fighter and trying to achieve his AQF equivalent degree. *Surfer* was demoralized with SA ss. I know very little about besthar .
Hope all these energetic guys will come back again strongly with their dream .


----------



## Firetoy

Dear Phani!
I wonder where your agent takes the information from, I just simply don't believe him. Look at this spreadsheet, I made it for you with the occupations you mention.
Those occupations are getting grants as fast as any other
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edG1lWGZLTFY2YlBrNzBRd25QbGV2UVE&usp=sharing

All these people got grant in October
vedadivya
Sagz
premchandjaladi
abakik
iamafreak
roposh
sjain
arijit0286
Altius
shift_move
ramanj
KT2013
rahu
erkbrisbane
imugly
etc etc



emaniphani said:


> Dear Birender, AND GUYS IN THE FORUM PLEASE READ THIS
> 
> I am not an expert at judging but what I believe is happening is that occupations below:
> 
> Business Analyst
> 
> Analyst Programmer
> 
> Systems Analyst
> 
> Developer Programmer
> 
> All these three occupations are the highest in number applied for. Also apparently ACS has given away +ve skills assessment to all these people even if they have very few subjects related to the occupation. Immigration does not have any requirement for these occupations anymore in Australia. They are now beating their heads as to why they included these occupations in the SOL. Even though its not official these occupations are no longer in demand. And priority is being given to other occupations before us. I myself am Analyst Programmer lodged visa on the 9th of August.
> 
> THESE ARE MY AGENTS WORDS WHEN I DEMANDED AN ANswer
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phani


----------



## JasminaCv

Dear Birender, AND GUYS IN THE FORUM PLEASE READ THIS

I am not an expert at judging but what I believe is happening is that occupations below:

Business Analyst

Analyst Programmer

Systems Analyst

Developer Programmer

All these three occupations are the highest in number applied for. Also apparently ACS has given away +ve skills assessment to all these people even if they have very few subjects related to the occupation. Immigration does not have any requirement for these occupations anymore in Australia. They are now beating their heads as to why they included these occupations in the SOL. Even though its not official these occupations are no longer in demand. And priority is being given to other occupations before us. I myself am Analyst Programmer lodged visa on the 9th of August. 

THESE ARE MY AGENTS WORDS WHEN I DEMANDED AN ANswer


I've read this on the thread *2013 189 & 190 visa applicants - Page 305* and i still can not figure how someone can speculate with such a nonsense information.... I think it's better to do not disturb people with such a horrible and unchecked information in this tensed waiting days.... This waiting period is killing me


----------



## felix2020

JasminaCv said:


> Dear Birender, AND GUYS IN THE FORUM PLEASE READ THIS
> 
> I am not an expert at judging but what I believe is happening is that occupations below:
> 
> Business Analyst
> 
> Analyst Programmer
> 
> Systems Analyst
> 
> Developer Programmer
> 
> All these three occupations are the highest in number applied for. Also apparently ACS has given away +ve skills assessment to all these people even if they have very few subjects related to the occupation. Immigration does not have any requirement for these occupations anymore in Australia. They are now beating their heads as to why they included these occupations in the SOL. Even though its not official these occupations are no longer in demand. And priority is being given to other occupations before us. I myself am Analyst Programmer lodged visa on the 9th of August.
> 
> THESE ARE MY AGENTS WORDS WHEN I DEMANDED AN ANswer
> 
> 
> I've read this on the thread *2013 189 & 190 visa applicants - Page 305* and i still can not figure how someone can speculate with such a nonsense information.... I think it's better to do not disturb people with such a horrible and unchecked information in this tensed waiting days.... This waiting period is killing me


No worries. Nobody agreed with this post so far. There are few people including me commented against this post.


----------



## samkalu

JasminaCv said:


> Dear Birender, AND GUYS IN THE FORUM PLEASE READ THIS
> 
> I am not an expert at judging but what I believe is happening is that occupations below:
> 
> Business Analyst
> 
> Analyst Programmer
> 
> Systems Analyst
> 
> Developer Programmer
> 
> All these three occupations are the highest in number applied for. Also apparently ACS has given away +ve skills assessment to all these people even if they have very few subjects related to the occupation. Immigration does not have any requirement for these occupations anymore in Australia. They are now beating their heads as to why they included these occupations in the SOL. Even though its not official these occupations are no longer in demand. And priority is being given to other occupations before us. I myself am Analyst Programmer lodged visa on the 9th of August.
> 
> THESE ARE MY AGENTS WORDS WHEN I DEMANDED AN ANswer
> 
> I've read this on the thread 2013 189 & 190 visa applicants - Page 305 and i still can not figure how someone can speculate with such a nonsense information.... I think it's better to do not disturb people with such a horrible and unchecked information in this tensed waiting days.... This waiting period is killing me


I do not agree. I think next year they might reduce the quota and not remove the occupations


----------



## Apple4s

JasminaCv said:


> Dear Birender, AND GUYS IN THE FORUM PLEASE READ THIS
> 
> I am not an expert at judging but what I believe is happening is that occupations below:
> 
> Business Analyst
> 
> Analyst Programmer
> 
> Systems Analyst
> 
> Developer Programmer
> 
> All these three occupations are the highest in number applied for. Also apparently ACS has given away +ve skills assessment to all these people even if they have very few subjects related to the occupation. Immigration does not have any requirement for these occupations anymore in Australia. They are now beating their heads as to why they included these occupations in the SOL. Even though its not official these occupations are no longer in demand. And priority is being given to other occupations before us. I myself am Analyst Programmer lodged visa on the 9th of August.
> 
> THESE ARE MY AGENTS WORDS WHEN I DEMANDED AN ANswer
> 
> 
> I've read this on the thread *2013 189 & 190 visa applicants - Page 305* and i still can not figure how someone can speculate with such a nonsense information.... I think it's better to do not disturb people with such a horrible and unchecked information in this tensed waiting days.... This waiting period is killing me



Dont worry about these speculations..I am in vic for almost 4 years now and the market is good enough & t gov is not stupid ..they do foresee demands ..If there is mismatch ..there would be remediation..so chill and wait for ur grant


----------



## Apple4s

I front loaded my superannuation ..resume ..insurance documents ...

Hope i get CO by end of this week


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> Dont worry about these speculations..I am in vic for almost 4 years now and the market is good enough & t gov is not stupid ..they do foresee demands ..If there is mismatch ..there would be remediation..so chill and wait for ur grant


Do you agree with the speculation that certain occupations are given priorities over others after the lodgement of the visa ?

If it is yes, then what is the purpose of EOI ?


----------



## Apple4s

felix2020 said:


> Do you agree with the speculation that certain occupations are given priorities over others after the lodgement of the visa ?
> 
> If it is yes, then what is the purpose of EOI ?


I do not ...It dosen't make any sense to me to have priorities after lodgement..

The priorities will be there before invitation ..

Once u get the invite ..its ur luck and CO throughput


----------



## Apple4s

Felix ..A question for u ...

I have asked this before ..but i still am not cleared ..

The present company which am working has refused to give me my full role and responsibility document..They would give it only after resignation 

For ACS ..i used a statutory declaration form .. 

In the EOI ..I have uploaded salary slips , Payg, Australian super, medical insurance ...i hope it should suffice ..but do i need to upload the statutory declaration form and is there any time limit for the validity of the attested document in AUS


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> Felix ..A question for u ...
> 
> I have asked this before ..but i still am not cleared ..
> 
> The present company which am working has refused to give me my full role and responsibility document..They would give it only after resignation
> 
> For ACS ..i used a statutory declaration form ..
> 
> In the EOI ..I have uploaded salary slips , Payg, Australian super, medical insurance ...i hope it should suffice ..but do i need to upload the statutory declaration form and is there any time limit for the validity of the attested document in AUS


You are very close to CO or you may already have a CO. So at this moment, you should wait for a CO communication before uploading anything. Most probably, he will not ask you anything and give you a direct grant. However, keep it ready, and just in case if your CO asks for it, you can upload it at the same time.

I am not aware of any time limit of the validity of an attested document. 

It can only get invalid if the document itself has a date condition attached to it, such as a PCC.


----------



## Apple4s

felix2020 said:


> You are very close to CO or you may already have a CO. So at this moment, you should wait for a CO communication before uploading anything. Most probably, he will not ask you anything and give you a direct grant. However, keep it ready, and just in case if your CO asks for it, you can upload it at the same time.
> 
> I am not aware of any time limit of the validity of an attested document.
> 
> It can only get invalid if the document itself has a date condition attached to it, such as a PCC.


Thanks Felix ..

Am partying without reason for a while ..hope this weekend gives a reason :fingerscrossed:


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> Thanks Felix ..
> 
> Am partying without reason for a while ..hope this weekend gives a reason :fingerscrossed:


You may get a grant this week. One of my friends lodged his application on Sept 9th under 261111 and he got his grant last week.

I am also hoping for something this week. I already crossed 35 days.


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> You may get a grant this week. One of my friends lodged his application on Sept 9th under 261111 and he got his grant last week.
> 
> I am also hoping for something this week. I already crossed 35 days.


Me too dear. Please donot forget me and let me alone for waiting here


----------



## Ganda

redhat said:


> Thanks srinu_srn for your wishes... needed it  !
> 
> Thanks srinu_srn !


Congratulations!! All the best to your Journey.. 

By the way, May i ask your CO initials? Im coming to 10th weeks of waiting but no sign of having CO this week.  

My CO initials is BH..


----------



## TheEndGame

felix2020 said:


> You are very close to CO or you may already have a CO. So at this moment, you should wait for a CO communication before uploading anything. Most probably, he will not ask you anything and give you a direct grant. However, keep it ready, and just in case if your CO asks for it, you can upload it at the same time.
> 
> I am not aware of any time limit of the validity of an attested document.
> 
> It can only get invalid if the document itself has a date condition attached to it, such as a PCC.


Validity period is 3 months. But CO's are not very particular abt it.


----------



## praveenreddy

gtaark said:


> Policy & Procedures Manual.
> 
> Yes..she asked some documents and right after my submission...I was put on 3 months / 12 weeks routine checks.
> 
> She asked Bank Statements, Medicals and Form 80.
> 
> I guess she is comfortable with all documents you have submitted.
> 
> Good Luck!!


Hi gtaark,

U have lot of patience gtaark as it's been very long that u are waiting for the grant. Did u ever contacted her after submitting the required documents to her via email. Wat was the response u have got from her. Is ur case referred to any checks are wat. Did u get any enquiry calls etc. 

By the way wer r u from India.


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Me too dear. Please donot forget me and let me alone for waiting here


We just have to be little more patient. I don't know anyone who got a grant after September 17th. So no worries at this moment.

But keep checking your email and evisa.


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> Me too dear. Please donot forget me and let me alone for waiting here


Add me to the list too.. Yet to know about CO.. Frontloaded all the docs.. I am hoping for a direct grant as it has been 48days since lodgement.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Add me to the list too.. Yet to know about CO.. Frontloaded all the docs.. I am hoping for a direct grant as it has been 48days since lodgement..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


You will have a direct grant any time.


----------



## redhat

praveenfire said:


> Congratulations Red Hat...
> 
> All the best for your future...
> 
> Just one question:
> 
> Your timelines shows that CO was allocated after 11 weeks of visa lodging. Any particular reason for such long delay. ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Praveen


Thanks Praveen. I am not sure about the reason for the delay. But, yes it was a long wait, usually it takes 8 weeks for 190 visa, in my case it took 12 weeks. It depends on to some extent on CO team, the country you are residing(- unfortunately India is not a low risk country - Visas, Immigration and Refugees),
documents submitted, etc.
I would suggest to have patience, read blogs and keep checking with your agent.


----------



## abhaytomar

AbbasHosseini said:


> Yup, I basically lodged my 189 application in december 2012, or maybe november 2012, cant remember exactly. I got a CO assigned to in Jan 2013. She requested some docs and I sent them to her the next day and she emailed me saying shes got them all and case will be undergoing mandatory checking.
> 
> I emailed her once in may asking to see if i should do my medicals and she replied after 1 week saying yeah its fine.
> 
> 
> the last and the third time I emailed her 3 weeks ago and asked to her about my case, basically just asking whats going on and how much longer should i be waiting and whether the 12 month processing time is something i can rely on or not.
> 
> so far she has not responded and I feel a bit awkward about this. Dont really know what to do next.


Hi,
I think Iran is a high risk country and so the security checks take long time. You can call up DIAC and ask them about the status of your case. They may tell you to wait for some time as your case is about to complete one year (12 months timeline for VISA 189) and hope you will get grant soon.

Once 12 months are over then you can contact DIAC and will definitely get some response.

Best of luck to you mate...


----------



## MMD09

Got our grant letter today...

Honestly, it was a bit surprising and we are still trying to soak it in. We called yesterday since it was more than 8 weeks since we lodged our application and were told that a CO has been assigned. We were expecting some additional request on our application but got a direct grant.

Thank you all for all your support through the last few months....

Have to say that the prediction was spot on...




Feel free to reach out to me with any questions.


----------



## Vijay24

muralimailbox said:


> His name in short is SOB yes you can take it as SB or OB.


No. MY Co initials are PB!


----------



## Vijay24

mithu93ku said:


> I also can't forget *Laurinoz*, *Surfer* and besthar .
> I still admire *Laurinoz* most. He is real fighter and trying to achieve his AQF equivalent degree. *Surfer* was demoralized with SA ss. I know very little about besthar .
> Hope all these energetic guys will come back again strongly with their dream .


Laurinoz is SHE


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> You will have a direct grant any time.


Amen:fingerscrossed: brother..


----------



## Ganda

Congratulations to you!

When did u lodged ur application by the way? & any idea from which team ur case was allocated and CO initials? Thank you in advance for your reply. 





MMD09 said:


> Got our grant letter today...
> 
> Honestly, it was a bit surprising and we are still trying to soak it in. We called yesterday since it was more than 8 weeks since we lodged our application and were told that a CO has been assigned. We were expecting some additional request on our application but got a direct grant.
> 
> Thank you all for all your support through the last few months....
> 
> Have to say that the prediction was spot on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to reach out to me with any questions.


----------



## deepajose

Hello All,

Today morning I called DIAC and got to know that CO has been allocated though no communication from them till now . I have frontloaded all docs. Also one of my friend who applied on 21st Sep got a mail from CO askign to do PCC and medical

Thanks


----------



## manubadboy

MMD09 said:


> Got our grant letter today...
> 
> Honestly, it was a bit surprising and we are still trying to soak it in. We called yesterday since it was more than 8 weeks since we lodged our application and were told that a CO has been assigned. We were expecting some additional request on our application but got a direct grant.
> 
> Thank you all for all your support through the last few months....
> 
> Have to say that the prediction was spot on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to reach out to me with any questions.


Congrats MMD09.. All the best mate.. :couch2:


----------



## JaxSantiago

I couldn't stand the wait for the initial contact from a CO anymore, so I decided to make the call. 

Was told that:
- A CO was allocated to me on the *24th October* -- exactly 2 months after I lodged my Visa application
- My CO's name is *Nancy*, from *Team 7* (have yet to check if i'm in good hands lol)
- Accordingly, the CO may take a week, or weeks or month(s) to get in touch with the applicant. I hope mine comes soon. 

I feel somehow relieved to know that I already have a CO but at the same time I feel that the suspense level has gone a notch up. :doh:


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Good you called them JaxSantiago

I prefer waiting for them to contact 

i will complete 2 months of application on this 2nd and I hope my CO is assigned too


all the very best to u. hope u get ur grant soon

Regards




JaxSantiago said:


> I couldn't stand the wait for the initial contact from a CO anymore, so I decided to make the call.
> 
> Was told that:
> - A CO was allocated to me on the *24th October* -- exactly 2 months after I lodged my Visa application
> - My CO's name is *Nancy*, from *Team 7* (have yet to check if i'm in good hands lol)
> - Accordingly, the CO may take a week, or weeks or month(s) to get in touch with the applicant. I hope mine comes soon.
> 
> I feel somehow relieved to know that I already have a CO but at the same time I feel that the suspense level has gone a notch up. :doh:


----------



## MMD09

I lodged mine on 25th of Aug

CO assigned on October 24

I was initially told that my application went to team 8 but the grant email was from team 34 - BC


----------



## mithu93ku

deepajose said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today morning I called DIAC and got to know that CO has been allocated though no communication from them till now . I have frontloaded all docs. Also one of my friend who applied on 21st Sep got a mail from CO askign to do PCC and medical
> 
> Thanks


You are going to get direct grant man! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## deepajose

Of late whatever doucments I have uploaded like PCC and some work documetns. their status never went to received mode. Should I be worried?


----------



## deepajose

mithu93ku said:


> You are going to get direct grant man! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hope you are right!!! Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

Vijay24 said:


> No. MY Co initials are PB!


My CO was SOB and he is the best CO of T2.


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

MMD09

could you please update ur initials as to when u applied and when u got ur grant.

regards



MMD09 said:


> I lodged mine on 25th of Aug
> 
> CO assigned on October 24
> 
> I was initially told that my application went to team 8 but the grant email was from team 34 - BC


----------



## Apple4s

deepajose said:


> Of late whatever doucments I have uploaded like PCC and some work documetns. their status never went to received mode. Should I be worried?


U don't have to worry about that at all


----------



## deepajose

Apple4s said:


> U don't have to worry about that at all


Thanks Apple4S.


----------



## s_agrasen

So any October applicant got any CO allocation?? or any reply either from team 13 or DIAC?? We are close to November now....


----------



## s_agrasen

Joining this club of Waiting for CO allocation....

Applied two weeks back with all documents except PCC and Medical....Let us hope to get CO allocation in last week of November.....


----------



## AM

Colombo
Hope is the only thing which keeps us going. BTW, i guess we all should be prepared to wait a little longer than usual time


----------



## salf

Congrats MMD09!! All the best.



MMD09 said:


> Got our grant letter today...
> 
> Honestly, it was a bit surprising and we are still trying to soak it in. We called yesterday since it was more than 8 weeks since we lodged our application and were told that a CO has been assigned. We were expecting some additional request on our application but got a direct grant.
> 
> Thank you all for all your support through the last few months....
> 
> Have to say that the prediction was spot on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to reach out to me with any questions.


----------



## cfernandes

Hi, I have had a rejection of an employer nomination 189 earlier. Here the employers nomination was refused. Ultimately, I withdrew my application for Visa as well as I didn't want to redo the paper work. 

I have now applied for a 190 for ACT. should I front load all the previous rejection docs as well. 

Has anyone had a similar situation. Can you please share your thoughts/experiences.

CF


----------



## felix2020

cfernandes said:


> Hi, I have had a rejection of an employer nomination 189 earlier. Here the employers nomination was refused. Ultimately, I withdrew my application for Visa as well as I didn't want to redo the paper work.
> 
> I have now applied for a 190 for ACT. should I front load all the previous rejection docs as well.
> 
> Has anyone had a similar situation. Can you please share your thoughts/experiences.
> 
> CF


well, they already have the old paperwork. 

Why was it rejected ?


----------



## cfernandes

Hi firstly congrats.

Can you please tell me where the photo book needs to be uploaded.

Regards
CF




SAM_007 said:


> Hi All,
> I am a 17th Sep 2013 Applicant (190_Offshore).
> 
> Yesterday I called my Parents for praying for me and my family VISA grant as my CO has not allocated yet till yesterday.
> 
> And today I checked my mail and found that there is direct GRANT from Adelaide Team 2. I am really surprised and first time could not believe this than recheck again & again. But found that this is true, they grant VISA directly for me and for my spouse + 3 Kids only within 6 Weeks. Thanks to Almighty Allah for this super first decision without any hassle.
> 
> And I am really grateful to all of the member of this forum for their information.
> 
> Moreover for future reference I wanna to share my experience for other new applicants.
> My 190 offshore VISA History:
> VETASSESS Applied (incl Points Test): 9 Jan 2013
> VETASSESS +ve:14 June 2013
> EOI Submitted:9 Jul 2013
> NSW SS Applied: 17 Jul 2013
> NSW SS Ack:23 Jul 2013
> NSW SS +ve/EOI Invitation:15 Aug 2013
> ------------------------------------------
> Visa Lodged:17 Sep 2013
> PCC: 27 Sep 2013
> Hlth ChkP: 30 Sep 2013
> CO: Didn't communicated ( Adl team 2 ; Name: RF)
> Direct Grant : 29 Oct 2013
> 
> There is always queries about med, pcc, form 80 & evidence of employments etc. For that reason I want to share what I have done for my application .
> 
> FYKI I front loaded all of documents including Medical, PCC, spouse English requirement, form 80 for me & my spouse, Family photo book etc.
> 
> And against my evidence of employment, I uploaded Last 5 years bank statements, 6 Years Payslips, Available TAX certificates, Contract Letter, Promotion Letter, earlier employer Acceptance of resignation letter, Training certificates, Experience Certificates.
> 
> Hope this will help.
> 
> Nevertheless I think this super first decision has been made not only for my evidence but for the Prayer of my beloved father & Mother. So I request to all of my friends, please call them and beg their Prayer.
> 
> Cheers
> SAM


----------



## SAM_007

cfernandes said:


> Hi firstly congrats.
> 
> Can you please tell me where the photo book needs to be uploaded.
> 
> Regards
> CF


First of all Thanks to all of you for congrats me  .

I uploaded photo book under one of my depended(1st Kid) out of 3, under evidence of family member.


----------



## cfernandes

Cool, thanks so much.

Regards
CF



SAM_007 said:


> First of all Thanks to all of you for congrats me  .
> 
> I uploaded photo book under one of my depended(1st Kid) out of 3, under evidence of family member.


----------



## sendshaz

Hello,
Called DIAC today and came to know that Case Officer has been allocated on 25th howrever did not come to know the name and from which team.I lodged my application on21st sep.Can anybody say from their experiences thay after how many days does the case officer ask for any extra documents?Till now he did not contact me however I frontloaded all docs,pcc,meds.
Thanks


----------



## ruchkal

SAM_007 said:


> First of all Thanks to all of you for congrats me  .
> 
> I uploaded photo book under one of my depended(1st Kid) out of 3, under evidence of family member.


Congratulations Sam....arty:arty: All the very best for your future...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SAM_007

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats* SAM_007*


Thanks Mithu..


----------



## SAM_007

Jullz said:


> Congratulations Sam and good luck in your new life!!! Cheers!


Thanks Jullz, We need your future support obviously as you are a HR guy ;-)

Cheers
SAM


----------



## felix2020

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> Called DIAC today and came to know that Case Officer has been allocated on 25th howrever did not come to know the name and from which team.I lodged my application on21st sep.Can anybody say from their experiences thay after how many days does the case officer ask for any extra documents?Till now he did not contact me however I frontloaded all docs,pcc,meds.
> Thanks


He may not ask for any extra document. You may get direct grant.


----------



## SAM_007

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation !! SAM
> 
> See you soon in Australia !​


Thanks Felix, Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## SAM_007

sylvia_australia said:


> Hey felix
> We are also close our grant


Thanks Sylvia. Hope all of you will get the grant soon


----------



## SAM_007

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> SAM_007*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Ha ha...Thanks Fire toy. I was waiting for your grant notice ;-)

Cheers
Masum


----------



## SAM_007

manubadboy said:


> Congrats SAM.. All the best for your new life.. op2::lalala:


Thanks ManuGoodboy 

Cheers
SAM


----------



## sendshaz

felix2020 said:


> He may not ask for any extra document. You may get direct grant.


Thanks Felix.Hope we all get direct grants soon..


----------



## SAM_007

Chetu said:


> Congrats Sam!! All the best for your future.


Thanks Chetu...

Cheers/SAM


----------



## rashid.amm

aj34321 said:


> Yes... actually it's only 4 months, but i overall started my process last year March... First ACS documentation took time, then ACS assessment, then IELTS took good amount of time and finally in 4 months i got it...


Congrats frn. Which subclass?


----------



## SAM_007

sinuma said:


> Congratulations Sam!!!


Thanks Sinuma ... 

Cheers
SAM


----------



## Ganda

Finally, Its Official!!!

I'm speechless. 

Just received a Visa grant notice from T34 -BH... 

No initial contact, Just a direct grant.. 

Thank you guys and all the best to ur application. 

:wreath:


----------



## SAM_007

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations Sam....arty:arty: All the very best for your future...:fingerscrossed:


Many Thanks Ruchkal.. Hope to see u all soon 

Cheers
SAM


----------



## srikar

MMD09 said:


> Got our grant letter today...
> 
> Honestly, it was a bit surprising and we are still trying to soak it in. We called yesterday since it was more than 8 weeks since we lodged our application and were told that a CO has been assigned. We were expecting some additional request on our application but got a direct grant.
> 
> Thank you all for all your support through the last few months....
> 
> Have to say that the prediction was spot on...
> 
> Feel free to reach out to me with any questions.


Congrats Mate!! All the best


----------



## srikar

Ganda said:


> Finally, Its Official!!!
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> Just received a Visa grant notice from T34 -BH...
> 
> No initial contact, Just a direct grant..
> 
> Thank you guys and all the best to ur application.
> 
> :wreath:


Mine too T34 Direct Grant is the CO Katrina S ??
Congrats Ganda!!!!!!!!!!
All the best !!!!


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Congratulations Ganda.. and all the very best for ur future.. 



Ganda said:


> Finally, Its Official!!!
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> Just received a Visa grant notice from T34 -BH...
> 
> No initial contact, Just a direct grant..
> 
> Thank you guys and all the best to ur application.
> 
> :wreath:


----------



## Ganda

*Visa grant - t34 bh*

Finally, Its Official!!!

I'm speechless. 

Just received a Visa grant notice from T34 -BH... 

No initial contact, Just a direct grant.. 

Thank you guys and all the best to ur application.


----------



## solarik

Ganda said:


> Finally, Its Official!!!
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> Just received a Visa grant notice from T34 -BH...
> 
> No initial contact, Just a direct grant..
> 
> Thank you guys and all the best to ur application.
> 
> :wreath:


Wow congrats!
What is wrong with our application


----------



## gtaark

Yes I submitted all documents that she requested on August 30 and she has informed that routine checks will take 12 weeks. However, I am waiting for 12 weeks to get over...then I'll get back to her.

My agent has suggested not to contact the CO in the mean time.




praveenreddy said:


> Hi gtaark,
> 
> U have lot of patience gtaark as it's been very long that u are waiting for the grant. Did u ever contacted her after submitting the required documents to her via email. Wat was the response u have got from her. Is ur case referred to any checks are wat. Did u get any enquiry calls etc.
> 
> By the way wer r u from India.


----------



## praveenfire

Ganda said:


> Finally, Its Official!!!
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> Just received a Visa grant notice from T34 -BH...
> 
> No initial contact, Just a direct grant..
> 
> Thank you guys and all the best to ur application.
> 
> :wreath:


Congratulations Ganda...!!!

Wish you all the best for your future...

I too have lodged my visa application on the same day as yours.

All documents have been submitted. Hope i hear some good news this week..


Cheers

Praveen


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Ganda said:


> Finally, Its Official!!!
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> Just received a Visa grant notice from T34 -BH...
> 
> No initial contact, Just a direct grant..
> 
> Thank you guys and all the best to ur application.
> 
> :wreath:


hi buddy,

you deserved it and tens of hundreds of thousands of congratulations to you.

Wish you best of luck for job search and smooth settlement in Aussie.

Warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## srikar

praveenfire said:


> Congratulations Ganda...!!!
> 
> Wish you all the best for your future...
> 
> I too have lodged my visa application on the same day as yours.
> 
> All documents have been submitted. Hope i hear some good news this week..
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Praveen


By looking at the subscription mail from this forum,I though for a second that you too got the grant praveen!.
Hope you get it soon,Only some of the Aug guys are pending,sit tight I hope friday will be your day.


----------



## thanich

Ganda said:


> Finally, Its Official!!!
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> Just received a Visa grant notice from T34 -BH...
> 
> No initial contact, Just a direct grant..
> 
> Thank you guys and all the best to ur application.
> 
> :wreath:


Congrats ganda…


----------



## movingWA

hey friends,

Is it taking too long to get skill assessment's revert this days. As is have put my file from august, 13 & my consultant is saying it will take some time. Any idea why its taking so long?


----------



## gill5

Hi There

I am from Geo Spectrum Services arrange Student Visa to Malaysia. Please contact us as 0143621136


----------



## paranoid2507

Dear Seniors,

My occupation is in "off list", currently residing overseas, have a south australian degree. Is there any chance of getting state nomination while occupation is in off list?? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## vikasmart

CONGRATS to all who have got grants......
Best Wishes for all who are waiting for same...


Felix and Sylvia I am desperately waiting for your grants as after yours, itz my turn....I have applied on 05.10

Normally time flies....days, months and years pass by but this one month is killing ...not passing at all.


----------



## gtaark

Hi Kejal..I am in a similar situation.

I submitted all documents on Aug 30 and today is Oct 30...2 months completed.

Hope we get our GRANT soon :fingerscrossed:



kejal22 said:


> Hi Der
> Hws u hey u know what it's now gonna be 2 months after we have submitted our Pcc and Medicals but we haven't received our golden email.I m so worried why our visa haven't come yet
> Regards,
> Kejal


----------



## sylvia_australia

vikasmart said:


> CONGRATS to all who have got grants......
> Best Wishes for all who are waiting for same...
> 
> Felix and Sylvia I am desperately waiting for your grants as after yours, itz my turn....I have applied on 05.10
> 
> Normally time flies....days, months and years pass by but this one month is killing ...not passing at all.


Thanx dear
All the best


----------



## JaxSantiago

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Good you called them JaxSantiago
> 
> I prefer waiting for them to contact
> 
> i will complete 2 months of application on this 2nd and I hope my CO is assigned too
> 
> 
> all the very best to u. hope u get ur grant soon
> 
> Regards


Thanks. 

Yeah. Wait for the 2nd month to be over and if you've yet to hear from them, give them a ring.


----------



## solarik

Hi guys, did you try to contact to co or it will not help? I'm waiting 1 month after uploaded all requested docs but no answer from co. Don't know what is it with my application.


----------



## ruchkal

Ganda said:


> Finally, Its Official!!!
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> Just received a Visa grant notice from T34 -BH...
> 
> No initial contact, Just a direct grant..
> 
> Thank you guys and all the best to ur application.
> 
> :wreath:


 Wow... Congratulations Ganda...:tea::drum::drum:eace:eace::drum:

All the very best for your future in Oz... eace:

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## pari12

sendshaz said:


> Hello!
> Any idea about case officer PB from Adelaide team2???
> Kindly reply.


Hi sendshaz, 

I got same CO. Could you plz leave your signature?


----------



## ils2_fly

Ganda said:


> Finally, Its Official!!!
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> Just received a Visa grant notice from T34 -BH...
> 
> No initial contact, Just a direct grant..
> 
> Thank you guys and all the best to ur application.


Congrats! Enjoy party....

Sent from my GT-I8262 using Expat Forum


----------



## Oz2013

Hi All,

Can we call DIAC on Saturdays to check the status Or we can call only on weekdays ? Do they work on weekends ??


----------



## manubadboy

Ganda said:


> Finally, Its Official!!!
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> Just received a Visa grant notice from T34 -BH...
> 
> No initial contact, Just a direct grant..
> 
> Thank you guys and all the best to ur application.
> 
> :wreath:


Congrats Ganda.. All the best mate..


----------



## thanich

Oz2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can we call DIAC on Saturdays to check the status Or we can call only on weekdays ? Do they work on weekends ??


DIAC will not open on weekend. Call them on weekdays…


----------



## manubadboy

So, finally today my agent called DIBP and she found that a CO has been assigned to me on 23-Oct-2013. The operator wasnt kind enough to let her know the name/Team name of the CO. But I am relieved that someone is working on my case.


----------



## thanich

manubadboy said:


> So, finally today my agent called DIBP and she found that a CO has been assigned to me on 23-Oct-2013. The operator wasnt kind enough to let her know the name/Team name of the CO. But I am relieved that someone is working on my case.


HIi Manubadboy,

There are more possibilities for direct grant for you this week.. If you would have frontloaded all the documents…


----------



## manubadboy

thanich said:


> HIi Manubadboy,
> 
> There are more possibilities for direct grant for you this week.. If you would have frontloaded all the documents…


Hi thanich.. Yes I did fronload all my documents..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
Thanks for the wishes mate.. I wish the same for you too :music::music:
Aah I see PCC is pending.. May you get your grant the next day you provide your PCC


----------



## thanich

manubadboy said:


> Hi thanich.. Yes I did fronload all my documents..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> Thanks for the wishes mate.. I wish the same for you too :music::music:
> Aah I see PCC is pending.. May you get your grant the next day you provide your PCC



My agent has uploaded my PCCs today..

Let see how it works…


----------



## DEVESH_27

*HI*

Do I have to undertake medical and pcc for my 2 year old kid?


----------



## manubadboy

thanich said:


> My agent has uploaded my PCCs today..
> 
> Let see how it works…


Your grant is coming then my friend.. ray2:ray2:


----------



## praveenfire

DEVESH_27 said:


> Do I have to undertake medical and pcc for my 2 year old kid?


Medical: Yes

PCC: No


----------



## gtaark

Yes ofcourse.. I did medicals for my one month old baby.. 

PCC..No



DEVESH_27 said:


> Do I have to undertake medical and pcc for my 2 year old kid?


----------



## thanich

DEVESH_27 said:


> Do I have to undertake medical and pcc for my 2 year old kid?


I do not really have idea about medicals but PCC definately not..


----------



## thanich

manubadboy said:


> Your grant is coming then my friend.. ray2:ray2:


Thank you my friend....


----------



## sendshaz

pari12 said:


> Hi sendshaz,
> 
> I got same CO. Could you plz leave your signature?


Hi pari 12,
My sis got this case officer .She lodged on Sep 14 with ACT Nomination for industrial pharmacist.CO requested some docs.


----------



## sagz

Ganda said:


> Finally, Its Official!!!
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> Just received a Visa grant notice from T34 -BH...
> 
> No initial contact, Just a direct grant..
> 
> Thank you guys and all the best to ur application.
> 
> :wreath:


Congratulations....


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> So, finally today my agent called DIBP and she found that a CO has been assigned to me on 23-Oct-2013. The operator wasnt kind enough to let her know the name/Team name of the CO. But I am relieved that someone is working on my case.


You will get a direct grant this week by Friday.


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> CONGRATS to all who have got grants......
> Best Wishes for all who are waiting for same...
> 
> 
> Felix and Sylvia I am desperately waiting for your grants as after yours, itz my turn....I have applied on 05.10
> 
> Normally time flies....days, months and years pass by but this one month is killing ...not passing at all.


Me and Sylvia already crossed normal CO allocation time of 35 days. So there is a good chance that we already have COs and they may not contact us as we front loaded everything including MED and PCC. 

I don't want to call them soon because COs have multiple cases to work on and he will get back to me if he needs anything.


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> Me and Sylvia already crossed normal CO allocation time of 35 days. So there is a good chance that we already have COs and they may not contact us as we front loaded everything including MED and PCC.
> 
> I don't want to call them soon because COs have multiple cases to work on and he will get back to me if he needs anything.


Same with me


----------



## srmalik

*cannot access spreadsheet*

Hello everybody. My name is saad and I am new here. Joined because of this thread, which is very helpful. I cannot access the spreadsheet, it says need permission. Can somebody help me with this.

Thank you.


----------



## delhi78

sylvia_australia said:


> Me too dear. Please donot forget me and let me alone for waiting here


Friends even iam hanging around ur dates....do remember me to


----------



## ind2oz

srmalik said:


> Hello everybody. My name is saad and I am new here. Joined because of this thread, which is very helpful. I cannot access the spreadsheet, it says need permission. Can somebody help me with this.
> 
> Thank you.


Dear,

the actual link is 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## is5yk

Dear senior expats 

I have applied for 190 visa, and I'm not clamimg any points for my work experience, as a silent observer I have seen that Co has requested from the applicants such as bank statement , pay slips and tax etc 

I have pre upload all of my documents , currently I'm working as a Assistant accountant in a firm in my local area. My employer paid my salary by cash, also my employer contribute for government. employment provident fund etc . 

My question is , can co requst additional documents for my professional of employment , I have a upload all the last6 months pay slips, service letter, and EPF and ETF confirmation letters which saying I have contribute for these funds, only thing lacking bank statements , would that be a problem? 

Please Please I'm begging you guys to clarify my doubts and what can I do 

Kind regards
Is5y


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Same with me


All communications will be made between 9 AM to 4 PM Central Australian time, Monday to Friday.


----------



## felix2020

is5yk said:


> Dear senior expats
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa, and I'm not clamimg any points for my work experience, as a silent observer I have seen that Co has requested from the applicants such as bank statement , pay slips and tax etc
> 
> I have pre upload all of my documents , currently I'm working as a Assistant accountant in a firm in my local area. My employer paid my salary by cash, also my employer contribute for government. employment provident fund etc .
> 
> My question is , can co requst additional documents for my professional of employment , I have a upload all the last6 months pay slips, service letter, and EPF and ETF confirmation letters which saying I have contribute for these funds, only thing lacking bank statements , would that be a problem?
> 
> Please Please I'm begging you guys to clarify my doubts and what can I do
> 
> Kind regards
> Is5y



You need to provide evidence that your claims on EOI are correct. If you are not claiming points for work experience, you do not need to provide any work experience documents. Work experience is not mandatory.


----------



## vinnie88

dear friends, i have a question for you all and would love to hear your thoughts. 

My sister wants to submit an EOI to be invited for the 189 subclass, we calculated her points and its high enough to be invited. but I dont know if her occupation code is OK or not. 

we applied for VETASSESS and they got back to us with a positive outcome. Her course and anzac code is 2249	Other Information and Organisation Professionals. 

but a laywer in india said she cant cuz this course is not on SOL?!! but its on the skillselect page. what do u think we should do? 

thx


----------



## is5yk

Thanks heaps I'm so worried and now I feel top of the world.. 

I have pre upload all the documents which I claimed in EOI.

Thanks again &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*Got grant*

Guys guys guys guesss what to my surprise i got grant today . Thank u all
may god give grant to everyone else asap


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

deepajose*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

senshaz*








​


----------



## mike alic

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Guys guys guys guesss what to my surprise i got grant today . Thank u all
> may god give grant to everyone else asap


Congrats. It was the most awaited grant for the whole forum 

many congratulation.

Forum will miss your early morning Co Allocation or grant update questions


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

manubadboy*








​


----------



## Firetoy

Hi srmalik!
There are no permissions set for the spreadsheet. Did you try here 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club?

Try again, and if you cannot access, let me know!
Cheers



srmalik said:


> Hello everybody. My name is saad and I am new here. Joined because of this thread, which is very helpful. I cannot access the spreadsheet, it says need permission. Can somebody help me with this.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## felix2020

vinnie88 said:


> dear friends, i have a question for you all and would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> My sister wants to submit an EOI to be invited for the 189 subclass, we calculated her points and its high enough to be invited. but I dont know if her occupation code is OK or not.
> 
> we applied for VETASSESS and they got back to us with a positive outcome. Her course and anzac code is 2249	Other Information and Organisation Professionals.
> 
> but a laywer in india said she cant cuz this course is not on SOL?!! but its on the skillselect page. what do u think we should do?
> 
> thx


I can see that 2249 is not available in SOL or CSOL. 

Try submitting an EOI with this occupation. If the EOI accepts it , then there is no problem.


----------



## Firetoy

OMG!!! MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS ANKITA!!!
fINALLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

ANKITAKHARBANDA*








​


ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Guys guys guys guesss what to my surprise i got grant today . Thank u all
> may god give grant to everyone else asap


----------



## kejal22

gtaark said:


> Hi Kejal..I am in a similar situation.
> 
> I submitted all documents on Aug 30 and today is Oct 30...2 months completed.
> 
> Hope we get our GRANT soon :fingerscrossed:


Hi Have u applied through an agent or by yourself I v done through agent but I don't have any contact details of co wht to do my agent says it will come


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

MMD09*








​


----------



## amitso

amitso said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Few days back when I have checked the eVisa application it said For all applicants
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on theinformation provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> But today I can see that the above message is only for me and for my wife and kid it is showing following message : What does this means? is this mean the medicals are reffered?
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case
> will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required."





felix2020 said:


> It does not mean that your medical has been referred. It's a system glitch.





mithu93ku said:


> Amitso I thought that you know it is a system glitch.



Hi Mithu, Felix,

I just called up my agent and he said that it might be possible that my CO has been changed. This is why medical status is reset and my CO will review it again.

What is your thought on this, is this possible or it is just a system glitch?

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## ind2oz

*Granted*

Hi Expats, I would *thank *all of you for sharing valuable information on this forum. 

*I got my Grant *

*I am so Happy today*​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

JaxSantiago*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

GANDA*








​


----------



## felix2020

amitso said:


> Hi Mithu, Felix,
> 
> I just called up my agent and he said that it might be possible that my CO has been changed. This is why medical status is reset and my CO will review it again.
> 
> What is your thought on this, is this possible or it is just a system glitch?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


It has nothing to do with CO. I don't want to comment on your agent. 

It's a system glitch for sure.

Try log in to your e-visa system again. It may show " No health examination is required."


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

ind2oz*








​


----------



## k.emper

Hello guys.

I got the golden email on the 25th exactly 2 months after I got the first communication from my CO. She has not responded to any of my email...but no complaints as she finally gave me the PR ))))))))))
Didn't get a chance to post this message earlier as I am doing full time baby sitting for the last 1 month in Singapore accompanying wifey. Yes - baby sitting  ... managed to avail 1 year long leave...and yes you read it right- its 1 YEAR .
So this also gives me a chance to do some job hunt in Australia later next year and if something works out then I can resign my job - Else (worst case scenario) I can join back my current employer once I finish my leave period . Now please don't envy on me...after all baby sitting is not an easy thing to do..lol just kidding guys.

All the best to everyone who is waiting for their PRs...just be patient.

Cheers


----------



## nandini.nataraj

ind2oz said:


> Hi Expats, I would *thank *all of you for sharing valuable information on this forum.
> 
> *I got my Grant *
> 
> *I am so Happy today*​[/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats ind2oz


----------



## ruchkal

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> GANDA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Hi Firetoy,

You are very creative.. I like your previous "visa granted" stamp...  When I get my grant, use your previous "grant stamp" ok...  But I don't know when I will get my grant buddy...:der::der::noidea::spider:

Ruchkal


----------



## praveenfire

I agree to ruchkal. The previous stamp had a real feel of VISA grant.

Nevertheless, Firetoy... You are a gem. 

Really appreciate your creativity and work.. 

Cheers


----------



## srikar

praveenfire said:


> I agree to ruchkal. The previous stamp had a real feel of VISA grant.
> 
> Nevertheless, Firetoy... You are a gem.
> 
> Really appreciate your creativity and work..
> 
> Cheers


Yes,Actually I was thinking of getting the old stamp printed on my passport instead of visa label.
I really like the old one.
Thanks you once again firetoy.


----------



## Vijay24

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Guys guys guys guesss what to my surprise i got grant today . Thank u all
> may god give grant to everyone else asap


From now on who is going to post 'Guys any grants, please update' in this forum?

Congrats and All the best


----------



## hyksos

Hi everyone,
i just joined the forum, so if i say anything wrong, please correct me.
still learning though 
can i ask some questions related to my case
I lodged in my application on the 2nd Oct 2013 under subclass 190.
I am a nurse who got 2 permanent part-time jobs in Melbourne.
i received the confirmation email from GSM that Adelaide office had got my application.
any ideas to share about the Adelaide office? i dont have the team yet, still waiting to get a CO.
Any shares will be much appreciated.

ML


----------



## ind2oz

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> ind2oz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks a lot Firetoy


----------



## ind2oz

nandini.nataraj said:


> ind2oz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Expats, I would *thank *all of you for sharing valuable information on this forum.
> 
> *I got my Grant *
> 
> *I am so Happy today*​[/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats ind2oz
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Nandini
Click to expand...


----------



## mithu93ku

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> ind2oz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Trademark style of Firetoy !


----------



## mithu93ku

Congrats *ind2oz*!


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Trademark style of Firetoy !


I got a doubt. When I get the grant letter, will the subject line show that the visa has been granted ? Or I have to open the mail and then open the pdf to find out. 

Firetoy and Mithu... let me know.


----------



## deepajose

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> deepajose*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


THanks for your exact prediction !!!


----------



## passion75

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Guys guys guys guesss what to my surprise i got grant today . Thank u all
> may god give grant to everyone else asap


Hi, Congratulations!!! I remember you got struck with your agent and lot of concerns from side. A sudden post with a Grant. you must be feel like flying! Good.
Did it happen all of a sudden or you gave more docs to CO


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> I got a doubt. When I get the grant letter, will the subject line show that the visa has been granted ? Or I have to open the mail and then open the pdf to find out.
> 
> Firetoy and Mithu... let me know.


You will receive two email................
1) From your CO .........IMMI Grant Notification
2) Skillselect.....................Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed


----------



## crestline

JaxSantiago said:


> I couldn't stand the wait for the initial contact from a CO anymore, so I decided to make the call.
> 
> Was told that:
> - A CO was allocated to me on the *24th October* -- exactly 2 months after I lodged my Visa application
> - My CO's name is *Nancy*, from *Team 7* (have yet to check if i'm in good hands lol)
> - Accordingly, the CO may take a week, or weeks or month(s) to get in touch with the applicant. I hope mine comes soon.
> 
> I feel somehow relieved to know that I already have a CO but at the same time I feel that the suspense level has gone a notch up. :doh:


Congrats JaxSantiago. Your grant is on the way!!


----------



## ind2oz

It will be like IMMI Grant Notification


----------



## amitso

felix2020 said:


> It has nothing to do with CO. I don't want to comment on your agent.
> 
> It's a system glitch for sure.
> 
> Try log in to your e-visa system again. It may show " No health examination is required."


Thanks Buddy...!!!

So I have no choice other than wait. Its been 3 and half months now...


----------



## gtaark

Congrats Ankita... :whoo::whoo::whoo:

Who was your CO



ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Guys guys guys guesss what to my surprise i got grant today . Thank u all
> may god give grant to everyone else asap


----------



## seanbp

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Guys guys guys guesss what to my surprise i got grant today . Thank u all
> may god give grant to everyone else asap


Congrats


----------



## seanbp

ind2oz said:


> Hi Expats, I would *thank *all of you for sharing valuable information on this forum.
> 
> *I got my Grant *
> 
> *I am so Happy today*​


Congrats


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations for all who got CO allocations and visa grant today... :whoo::whoo::hippie::hippie: :whoo:


----------



## Blesse

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this group and not sure if I could join here as I am yet to submit the visa appln.. (hope you guys don't mind)


I have few queries and require seniors advice on it..

We have got an invite from SA and in the process of applying visa(190) thru agent .My husband is the main applicant , as far as spouse document our agent says all academic credentials and work experiences will do to prove English proficiency and IELTS score is not required.

But from this forum I have seen many discussion abt spouse IELTS score..not sure if my agent is correct. Do I require to take up the IELTS exam ?.



Thanks 
Blesse


----------



## sendshaz

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> senshaz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Sooo nice of you.Thanks for that Firetoy.wish to see the grant stamp soon.


----------



## Firetoy

You have to open the pdf!!!
Why???????


CORRECTION: Yes, it is said in the subject line. I didn't realise till today.
It is like this:
BCC2013/XXXXX - trn number - your name - IMMI Grant Notification

that BCC2013, probably will be different too!



felix2020 said:


> I got a doubt. When I get the grant letter, will the subject line show that the visa has been granted ? Or I have to open the mail and then open the pdf to find out.
> 
> Firetoy and Mithu... let me know.


----------



## Minhas

Just finished uploading all the requested documents. Lets pray for me ray:


----------



## TheEndGame

Blesse said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new to this group and not sure if I could join here as I am yet to submit the visa appln.. (hope you guys don't mind)
> 
> I have few queries and require seniors advice on it..
> 
> We have got an invite from SA and in the process of applying visa(190) thru agent .My husband is the main applicant , as far as spouse document our agent says all academic credentials and work experiences will do to prove English proficiency and IELTS score is not required.
> 
> But from this forum I have seen many discussion abt spouse IELTS score..not sure if my agent is correct. Do I require to take up the IELTS exam ?.
> 
> Thanks
> Blesse


Your agent is right. No need for ielts. Your academic credentials will serve the purpose.


----------



## Oz2013

Hi Guys,

I have a question ---

Once a person gets a 189 Visa Grant, does that make it compulsory that all the members ( Main Applicant and Dependents ) need to move to Australia together only. Or is it possible that Main Applicant can go first and then after couple of months the Dependents can join him in Australia before the time mentioned in the grant letter expires.


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> You will get a direct grant this week by Friday.


Thanks felix.. Its time you get your direct grant too :yo:


----------



## manubadboy

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Guys guys guys guesss what to my surprise i got grant today . Thank u all
> may god give grant to everyone else asap


You Got Grant and you wrote only 2 lines?
You should have filled this page with the celebrations todaylane:lane:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::becky::becky::becky::becky::becky::third::third::third:

Btw Congratulations Ankita.. Really Happy for you.. All the very best..:yo:


----------



## manubadboy

ind2oz said:


> Hi Expats, I would *thank *all of you for sharing valuable information on this forum.
> 
> *I got my Grant *
> 
> *I am so Happy today*​


Congratulations ind2oz.. All the best dude..


----------



## mithu93ku

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> Guys guys guys guesss what to my surprise i got grant today . Thank u all
> may god give grant to everyone else asap


Congrats *ANKITAKHARBANDA*.
Your Grant post should more grand as it is a special achievement. I had to search your post twice.


----------



## Ganda

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> GANDA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you firetoy!! 

All the Best to everyone..


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> manubadboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks for stamping that Firetoy.. I just hope that Visa Granted stamp may also come from you this week itself..:eyebrows::eyebrows::cheer2::cheer2::horn:


----------



## miteshm82

Oz2013 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question ---
> 
> Once a person gets a 189 Visa Grant, does that make it compulsory that all the members ( Main Applicant and Dependents ) need to move to Australia together only. Or is it possible that Main Applicant can go first and then after couple of months the Dependents can join him in Australia before the time mentioned in the grant letter expires.


You can travel alone initially.


----------



## Blesse

TheEndGame said:


> Your agent is right. No need for ielts. Your academic credentials will serve the purpose.


Thanks mate..


----------



## Oz2013

miteshm82 said:


> You can travel alone initially.


Thanks miteshm82


----------



## mithu93ku

Ganda said:


> Finally, Its Official!!!
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> Just received a Visa grant notice from T34 -BH...
> 
> No initial contact, Just a direct grant..
> 
> Thank you guys and all the best to ur application.
> 
> :wreath:


Congrats *Ganda*
Is your Anzsco 13311 , correct? or is it 133111?


----------



## Ganda

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *Ganda*
> Is your Anzsco 13311 , correct? or is it 133111?


yes its 133111, Construction Project Manager..


----------



## Steyn

Steyn said:


> Is there anyone who has ICT experience but their degree isn't related to ICT.
> 
> Just wanted to know if points for education can only be claimed after assessment by VETASSES or diploma points (i.e. 10 points) can be claimed without assessment by VETASSES. Don't exactly remember but i saw on some thread that someone got grant without education assessment by VETASSES
> 
> Anyone else who got grant like this?


Even speculations are welcome


----------



## kludge

Hello guys..Which state is best for a Degree Electrical engineer?


----------



## Colombo

AM said:


> Colombo
> Hope is the only thing which keeps us going. BTW, i guess we all should be prepared to wait a little longer than usual time


Dude pls chk my signature
I think enough is enough for me

Even I hvae submitted my additional docs month ago...

Cheers
XXX


----------



## Timur

Silly question: how should I reenter my visa application? Please advise the link how to enter it.

I paid fee, uploaded docs, done meds... Now, as no one contacted me, started worriyng if I lodged and paid the right things


----------



## srikar

k.emper said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I got the golden email on the 25th exactly 2 months after I got the first communication from my CO. She has not responded to any of my email...but no complaints as she finally gave me the PR ))))))))))
> Didn't get a chance to post this message earlier as I am doing full time baby sitting for the last 1 month in Singapore accompanying wifey. Yes - baby sitting  ... managed to avail 1 year long leave...and yes you read it right- its 1 YEAR .
> So this also gives me a chance to do some job hunt in Australia later next year and if something works out then I can resign my job - Else (worst case scenario) I can join back my current employer once I finish my leave period . Now please don't envy on me...after all baby sitting is not an easy thing to do..lol just kidding guys.
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting for their PRs...just be patient.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## felix2020

Timur said:


> Silly question: how should I reenter my visa application? Please advise the link how to enter it.
> 
> I paid fee, uploaded docs, done meds... Now, as no one contacted me, started worriyng if I lodged and paid the right things


You should have received an acknowledgement email from DIBP after you lodged it. Use your TRN (Transaction Reference No) and password to log into the e-visa system.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## sendshaz

Hello, 
Can anyone please let me know what does bf mean?Status changed to bf on my evisa page.


----------



## mithu93ku

kludge said:


> Hello guys..Which state is best for a Degree Electrical engineer?


for *190 *states ACT NSW NT SA TAS VIC WA
for *489 * states ACT QLD NSW NT SA TAS VIC WA 

As informations are not up-to-date, Check properly with this link........
State Migration Plans


----------



## mithu93ku

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone please let me know what does bf mean?Status changed to bf on my evisa page.


*Documents and its various status that appear :*
Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
Received- When the uploaded document is auto updated and marked as received. After CO allocation date changes beside "received" (does not mean finalized)
Met - Means Documents are finalized.
BF (Brought Forward) Means Documents are Finalized by CO.
TRIM (The Requirement Is Mandatory) - Means Documents are mandatory to submit as instructed by CO. [ I have changed my stance in this point. Earlier I was taught "The Requirement Is Met" ...- Means Documents are Finalized]


----------



## sendshaz

mithu93ku said:


> *Documents and its various status that appear :*
> Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
> Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
> Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
> Received- When the uploaded document is auto updated and marked as received. After CO allocation date changes beside "received" (does not mean finalized)
> Met - Means Documents are finalized.
> BF (Brought Forward) Means Documents are Finalized by CO.
> TRIM (The Requirement Is Mandatory) - Means Documents are mandatory to submit as instructed by CO. [ I have changed my stance in this point. Earlier I was taught "The Requirement Is Met" ...- Means Documents are Finalized]


Thanks a lot for your prompt reply as I was expecting this to come from you .


----------



## Minhas

Steyn said:


> Is there anyone who has ICT experience but their degree isn't related to ICT.
> 
> Just wanted to know if points for education can only be claimed after assessment by VETASSES or diploma points (i.e. 10 points) can be claimed without assessment by VETASSES. Don't exactly remember but i saw on some thread that someone got grant without education assessment by VETASSES
> 
> Anyone else who got grant like this?


Yes we can, at least 10 points for a bachelors degree - this is opinion of my agent. According to him, this is their normal practice and if there is any issue, they buy time from CO to get the degree tested for points from VETASSESS.


----------



## ind2oz

Thanks a lot for all your wishes to
mithu93ku
seanbp
manubadboy


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> You have to open the pdf!!!
> Why???????
> 
> 
> CORRECTION: Yes, it is said in the subject line. I didn't realise till today.
> It is like this:
> BCC2013/XXXXX - trn number - your name - IMMI Grant Notification
> 
> that BCC2013, probably will be different too!


I had the same BCC2013/XXXXX - TRN - NAME - Grant notification for my other visas.

So it would be the same for 190 visa too. 

Thanks. Now I know what to expect.


----------



## meetusingh1308

k.emper said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I got the golden email on the 25th exactly 2 months after I got the first communication from my CO. She has not responded to any of my email...but no complaints as she finally gave me the PR ))))))))))
> Didn't get a chance to post this message earlier as I am doing full time baby sitting for the last 1 month in Singapore accompanying wifey. Yes - baby sitting  ... managed to avail 1 year long leave...and yes you read it right- its 1 YEAR .
> So this also gives me a chance to do some job hunt in Australia later next year and if something works out then I can resign my job - Else (worst case scenario) I can join back my current employer once I finish my leave period . Now please don't envy on me...after all baby sitting is not an easy thing to do..lol just kidding guys.
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting for their PRs...just be patient.
> 
> Cheers


Congratsssss...
Ur co was frm which team????


----------



## srmalik

Sorry boss..still cant open the spreadsheet on the first page of this forum...I can access the aspirants club though..it serves the purpose alright but i wonder why do i need the permissioin?:S


----------



## AM

then i guess its too bad for us to be having this team


----------



## mithu93ku

srmalik said:


> Sorry boss..still cant open the spreadsheet on the first page of this forum...I can access the aspirants club though..it serves the purpose alright but i wonder why do i need the permissioin?:S


You could do here! 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuoRqVPv72eadFdqYWJ4UUR6ZUYxV25ocHprSlFYalE#gid=0


----------



## Steyn

Minhas said:


> Yes we can, at least 10 points for a bachelors degree - this is opinion of my agent. According to him, this is their normal practice and if there is any issue, they buy time from CO to get the degree tested for points from VETASSESS.


I don't trust agents any more 

Jokes apart, is your degree also not related to ICT and have you also claimed points like this?


----------



## Minhas

Steyn said:


> I don't trust agents any more
> 
> Jokes apart, is your degree also not related to ICT and have you also claimed points like this?


Yup. My degree is MBA-IT, and IT content was so less that ACS didn't consider it as an IT Minor degree. I wonder what contents are they looking for an ICT Business Analyst job


----------



## felix2020

Any grant or CO allocation today ?

I may have a CO but I never contacted them and I front loaded everything.

Waiting till Firetoy Prediction of 06-11


----------



## JasminaCv

Someone from Australian Embassy called at my husband's firm yesterday, to confirm the information provided in the reference letter. We lodged our visa on August 27th, we have all documents uploaded, including PCC and MED.... I wonder what mean that phone call... Could we expect our grant soon?.... Any suggestions pls....

p.s. Code 261312 Developer Programer, 12 years work experience...


----------



## felix2020

JasminaCv said:


> Someone from Australian Embassy called at my husband's firm yesterday, to confirm the information provided in the reference letter. We lodged our visa on August 27th, we have all documents uploaded, including PCC and MED.... I wonder what mean that phone call... Could we expect our grant soon?.... Any suggestions pls....
> 
> p.s. Code 261312 Developer Programer, 12 years work experience...


It's an internal check. Yeah expect a grant by next week.


----------



## SunnyK

*Grant Received!!!*

Hi All, 

I am happy to inform that I had received my grant on 29th October... The icing on the cake is that.. it was my Birthday when I received it... The best ever gift I could get for a Birthday!!!

Thanks to everyone in this forum... Though I am a silent spectator (most of the times), this forum had provided me loads of information and helped me to apply without approaching any agent!!! 

Thanks to one and all for being part of my VISA journey!!! 


Regards, 
SunnyK


----------



## felix2020

SunnyK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that I had received my grant on 29th October... The icing on the cake is that.. it was my Birthday when I received it... The best ever gift I could get for a Birthday!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum... Though I am a silent spectator (most of the times), this forum had provided me loads of information and helped me to apply without approaching any agent!!!
> 
> Thanks to one and all for being part of my VISA journey!!!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SunnyK


Congratulation Sunny


Did you know about your CO allocation ?


----------



## SunnyK

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation Sunny
> 
> 
> Did you know about your CO allocation ?



Thanks a lot buddy!!! It was a direct grant... I haven't heard anything from CO.. All I received was a Grant letter ...


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Any grant or CO allocation today ?
> 
> I may have a CO but I never contacted them and I front loaded everything.
> 
> Waiting till Firetoy Prediction of 06-11


I wish I would get a grant today :fingerscrossed:

You should have a CO.. Don't worry my friend you are gonna get a direct grant..


----------



## manubadboy

SunnyK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform that I had received my grant on 29th October... The icing on the cake is that.. it was my Birthday when I received it... The best ever gift I could get for a Birthday!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum... Though I am a silent spectator (most of the times), this forum had provided me loads of information and helped me to apply without approaching any agent!!!
> 
> Thanks to one and all for being part of my VISA journey!!!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SunnyK



Congrats Sunny and Belated Happy Birthday.. 
All the best mate!!


----------



## shift_move

DEVESH_27 said:


> Do I have to undertake medical and pcc for my 2 year old kid?



Yes. If I remember it right , it was just a physical examination. No x ray and no blood tests.


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> I wish I would get a grant today :fingerscrossed:
> 
> You should have a CO.. Don't worry my friend you are gonna get a direct grant..


You will get the direct grant by today or tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Apple4s

manubadboy said:


> I wish I would get a grant today :fingerscrossed:
> 
> You should have a CO.. Don't worry my friend you are gonna get a direct grant..



U should get a grant today or by tomorrow for sure :fingerscrossed:


Meanwhile ..good to see lots of guys getting CO allocated and Grants ..This forum is very informative and responses are super quick ..thanks a ton for all u guys in the forum ....cheers


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> U should get a grant today or by tomorrow for sure :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Meanwhile ..good to see lots of guys getting CO allocated and Grants ..This forum is very informative and responses are super quick ..thanks a ton for all u guys in the forum ....cheers


You lodged it on Sept 19th and you may get a direct grant any time too. 

I saw someone lodged it on Sept 17th and got his direct grant last Monday


----------



## manubadboy

Apple4s said:


> U should get a grant today or by tomorrow for sure :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Meanwhile ..good to see lots of guys getting CO allocated and Grants ..This forum is very informative and responses are super quick ..thanks a ton for all u guys in the forum ....cheers





felix2020 said:


> You will get the direct grant by today or tomorrow for sure.


And you my friends will get a treat from me whether in Australia or in India whichever you prefer


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> And you my friends will get a treat from me whether in Australia or in India whichever you prefer


Hey ! I am also SA sponsored and I am already in Sydney.


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> And you my friends will get a treat from me whether in Australia or in India whichever you prefer


I can see you got CO allocated. Did he contact you for anything or you called them and found out ?


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> I can see you got CO allocated. Did he contact you for anything or you called them and found out ?


Naah.. Nothing from him.. My agent called up DIBP to check as my friend who applied 5 days after me got the mail from CO.. the DIBP guy did not tell her the Team or the name of the CO.



felix2020 said:


> Hey ! I am also SA sponsored and I am already in Sydney.


Cool man!! I will be landing in Sydney and then move to Adeliade.. So we can get together for drinks wherever you like.. :loco::yo:


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Naah.. Nothing from him.. My agent called up DIBP to check as my friend who applied 5 days after me got the mail from CO.. the DIBP guy did not tell her the Team or the name of the CO.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool man!! I will be landing in Sydney and then move to Adeliade.. So we can get together for drinks wherever you like.. :loco::yo:


Yeah, maybe we can move to Adelaide together.


----------



## manubadboy

We just gotta wish for my speedy grant then..  
You working in Syd?


----------



## felix2020

Hi Guys, if you find any post helpful, besides clicking "like", you can also click the "thanks" button on top right corner of the post.


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> We just gotta wish for my speedy grant then..
> You working in Syd?


Yeah. moved to Sydney three years back. My spouse has a job offer in Adelaide, so I am moving to Adelaide and start over.


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Yeah. moved to Sydney three years back. My spouse has a job offer in Adelaide, so I am moving to Adelaide and start over.


Nice man.. I am from the golden/unlucky 6 occupations.. Hoping of landing a job 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Will that improve rep power? I was wondering about that ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Yes it improves rep power. Rep power is the real measure of popularity. Rep power increases fast when the person giving you "thanks" also has some rep power. Rep power can't be manipulated, for example, you can give me 50 likes in 5 minutes, but you can't give me 50 thanks at one time. You have to circle around and give "thanks" to many people before giving it to me again. Also, there is a daily limit of giving "thanks"


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Yes it improves rep power. Rep power is the real measure of popularity. Rep power increases fast when the person giving you "thanks" also has some rep power. Rep power can't be manipulated, for example, you can give me 50 likes in 5 minutes, but you can't give me 50 thanks at one time. You have to circle around and give "thanks" to many people before giving it to me again. Also, there is a daily limit of giving "thanks"


I would have given you a thanks for this post immediately but I am logged onto my phone.. Will give it a try from Home 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Nice man.. I am from the golden/unlucky 6 occupations.. Hoping of landing a job
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


You don't have to restrict yourself within the Golden 6. You can try other occupations too.


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> You don't have to restrict yourself within the Golden 6. You can try other occupations too.


Yep.. Gonna start over.. A fresh start.. Will try the new occupations..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA

*thanks*

thanku u guys for wishing me . i pray that everyone waiting will get their grant asap . 
thank u buuddies once again


----------



## sylvia_australia

manubadboy said:


> And you my friends will get a treat from me whether in Australia or in India whichever you prefer


I only like double black premium whishky dear


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> I only like double black premium whishky dear


Did you try Johnnie Walker double black ?


----------



## felix2020

Hi Guys ! If you find any post helpful, besides clicking "like", you can also click "Thanks" on top right corner of the post.​


----------



## Apple4s

waiting is killing ...

Not able to concentrate on my work 

Felix ..can u let me know the DIAC phone # ..i can giv them a call tdy or tomorrow


----------



## chaostoaustralia

Hi there everyone!

I've been reading expat for about a year now and I finally decided to interact with you guys! First of all, I really enjoy reading all your post and I find some comfort here. 

Well, here is my summary: 
261111 | ACS 26/04/13 | IELTS 7.5 | 70 PTS | EOI 16/07 | INV 05/08 | LODGE 17/09 | PCC/MED Frontloaded | CO ALOC. ? | GRANT ? 

I have a question.  What evidence of work did you usually upload? I uploaded notarised letters from my employees, and my resumé. Some people told me this is enough for assessment, but I read here most have uploaded payslip and bank statement. Should I go after these documents and upload them or wait for CO to ask for them?

Regards;


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> waiting is killing ...
> 
> Not able to concentrate on my work
> 
> Felix ..can u let me know the DIAC phone # ..i can giv them a call tdy or tomorrow


1 300 364 613 

9 AM to 4 PM central time

Let me know what happens.


----------



## manubadboy

Apple4s said:


> waiting is killing ...
> 
> Not able to concentrate on my work
> 
> Felix ..can u let me know the DIAC phone # ..i can giv them a call tdy or tomorrow


Keep us posted Apple..


----------



## felix2020

chaostoaustralia said:


> Hi there everyone!
> 
> I've been reading expat for about a year now and I finally decided to interact with you guys! First of all, I really enjoy reading all your post and I find some comfort here.
> 
> Well, here is my summary:
> 261111 | ACS 26/04/13 | IELTS 7.5 | 70 PTS | EOI 16/07 | INV 05/08 | LODGE 17/09 | PCC/MED Frontloaded | CO ALOC. ? | GRANT ?
> 
> I have a question.  What evidence of work did you usually upload? I uploaded notarised letters from my employees, and my resumé. Some people told me this is enough for assessment, but I read here most have uploaded payslip and bank statement. Should I go after these documents and upload them or wait for CO to ask for them?
> 
> Regards;


Most people submit payslips, tax documents and bank statements. But it all depends on your CO because each case is unique.


----------



## Apple4s

manubadboy said:


> Keep us posted Apple..



That was not helpful ..he asked me my submitted date and said it requires 6 months for the process ...
I did ask him to confirm "Case officer allocation" .but he told me tat if the CO needs anything he vl get in touch with me ...not the other way round ...Makes sense ..

He didn't even ask me the TRN

Lets wait :yo::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ojhaa

July applicants who have been granted Visa (189/190) any one moved ? Finalized move plans or found a Job 

Updates from my end on Job hunt have not yielded any results barely an enquiry back or two and lots of auto rejection emails


----------



## G D SINGH

s_agrasen said:


> So any October applicant got any CO allocation?? or any reply either from team 13 or DIAC?? We are close to November now....


Yea, Ali has been contacted by Team 13.


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> That was not helpful ..he asked me my submitted date and said it requires 6 months for the process ...
> I did ask him to confirm "Case officer allocation" .but he told me tat if the CO needs anything he vl get in touch with me ...not the other way round ...Makes sense ..
> 
> He didn't even ask me the TRN
> 
> Lets wait :yo::fingerscrossed:


That is so rude. Try a different operator tomorrow. I thought they usually provide some information.. at least about the CO allocation.


----------



## sre375

ojhaa said:


> July applicants who have been granted Visa (189/190) any one moved ? Finalized move plans or found a Job
> 
> Updates from my end on Job hunt have not yielded any results barely an enquiry back or two and lots of auto rejection emails


Hi Ojhaa

I have booked my tickets to Melbourne for Feb 4th. I have not applied for too many jobs from India, the advise I got from a friend is to apply from Australia, that way your CV goes to a recruiter for the first time. If you apply from India, they look at your CV and drop it since you are not onsite. I am using this time to connect with recruitment consultants on LinkedIn, who specialize in my field.

Whats up with you?


----------



## Apple4s

felix2020 said:


> That is so rude. Try a different operator tomorrow. I thought they usually provide some information.. at least about the CO allocation.


AM sure CO would hav been allocated ..it doesn't cost anything to call ..but its not gonna help either ...


----------



## ojhaa

sre375 said:


> Hi Ojhaa
> 
> I have booked my tickets to Melbourne for Feb 4th. I have not applied for too many jobs from India, the advise I got from a friend is to apply from Australia, that way your CV goes to a recruiter for the first time. If you apply from India, they look at your CV and drop it since you are not onsite. I am using this time to connect with recruitment consultants on LinkedIn, who specialize in my field.
> 
> Whats up with you?



Yes networking too on Linkedin ,

How is your trip planned is it a initial entry for a few weeks and you get back post that or have you wound up your current Job and is final move ?

Sent you a PM as well


----------



## sre375

ojhaa said:


> Yes networking too on Linkedin ,
> 
> How is your trip planned is it a initial entry for a few weeks and you get back post that or have you wound up your current Job and is final move ?
> 
> Sent you a PM as well


Making my final move, have served notice to my current employer. No looking back now


----------



## man123

Hi, I am new to this forum and need some ideas on vetassess assessment time frame.
I applied for skill assessment with Vetassess as Agricultureal Scientist. I hole a PhD in Plant Biotechnology and a BSC in Agriculture. Also I worked as a Research Assistant in the field of Agriculture for more than five years.
I was acknowledged by vettasses on 24th of July 2013 and still I Did not get any response. It is almost 12 wks past (according to vetasses guideline approx. in 12 wks we have to get our result is it). So Could anybody tell me whether it will take longer than that? And also once I asked from my employers whether they got any letters 2 clarify my job role they said they didn’t get any. 
So what should I Do at this stage? Do I Need to ask from vettasses regarding assessment or wait for some time?


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> AM sure CO would hav been allocated ..it doesn't cost anything to call ..but its not gonna help either ...


Yeah, that is why I decided not to call them. I am just going to wait. But we should get some communication from CO any time based on the trend.


----------



## KxShon

Hi forum,

I applied sub 189 visa on 11th/09 and now waiting CO.

I have every documents ready including PCC and medical, except for the evidence of work experiences.

You see, my original 60pts DOESN'T include ANY work experiences anyway, so do I still have to provided it? 

My work experiences are all part-time jobs that has nothing to do with my visa application - I only used *my Australian degree + age + English skill + study time in Aus* to get 60pts, so I got no work experiences involved  

*Would my CO still ask for evidence of work experience?*

Thanks,


----------



## felix2020

ojhaa said:


> July applicants who have been granted Visa (189/190) any one moved ? Finalized move plans or found a Job
> 
> Updates from my end on Job hunt have not yielded any results barely an enquiry back or two and lots of auto rejection emails


Well, that's the way it is. I know someone who graduated from an Australian University with high distinction and had to apply for 120 jobs before landing into one.


----------



## felix2020

KxShon said:


> Hi forum,
> 
> I applied sub 189 visa on 11th/09 and now waiting CO.
> 
> I have every documents ready including PCC and medical, except for the evidence of work experiences.
> 
> You see, my original 60pts DOESN'T include ANY work experiences anyway, so do I still have to provided it?
> 
> My work experiences are all part-time jobs that has nothing to do with my visa application - I only used *my Australian degree + age + English skill + study time in Aus* to get 60pts, so I got no work experiences involved
> 
> *Would my CO still ask for evidence of work experience?*
> 
> Thanks,


If you are not claiming points for work experience, then no need to submit any work experience documents. 

But still, you have to mention all jobs in the last 10 years, but no details need to be provided.


----------



## deepajose

mithu93ku said:


> *Documents and its various status that appear :*
> Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
> Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
> Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
> Received- When the uploaded document is auto updated and marked as received. After CO allocation date changes beside "received" (does not mean finalized)
> Met - Means Documents are finalized.
> BF (Brought Forward) Means Documents are Finalized by CO.
> TRIM (The Requirement Is Mandatory) - Means Documents are mandatory to submit as instructed by CO. [ I have changed my stance in this point. Earlier I was taught "The Requirement Is Met" ...- Means Documents are Finalized]



Hi,

The documents life cycle surely to go thru the above mentioned steps? I have CO allocated and most of the documents status shows still 'Recived' and some are still 'Required' though I submitted the latter set couple of weeks before.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mithu93ku

deepajose said:


> Hi,
> 
> The documents life cycle surely to go thru the above mentioned steps? I have CO allocated and most of the documents status shows still 'Recived' and some are still 'Required' though I submitted the latter set couple of weeks before.
> 
> Thanks in advance


yap *deepajose *


----------



## Sazzad H

I am a 190 application lodged on 8-10-13. can anyone pls suggest me when possibly i can get CO? thanks


----------



## deepajose

mithu93ku said:


> yap *deepajose *


Watever doucments I uploaded after 7th Oct 2013 all shows as 'Required'. CO must not be updating the status or what? confused now


----------



## s_agrasen

Sazzad H said:


> I am a 190 application lodged on 8-10-13. can anyone pls suggest me when possibly i can get CO? thanks


you should get it CO by early next week


----------



## peanut48

Hello,

I'm waiting for my ACT SS, meanwhile I thought I should prepare my docs for 190 visa. I have read a lot but I keep getting confused so thought best to ask my doubts here.

As per DIBP 190 checklist, they want certified copies of the biography pages of the passport. But I've also read that certified are not required if colour scans are submitted. So I'm confused. Someone please clarify what to submit.

I've got 65 points as below:

Age = 30
English = 10 (stupid 7 in writing!!)
Education degree = 15
State Nomination = 5
Australian Study = 5

Total ponts = 65

Since I'm not claiming work experience points, I understand I don't need to provide the docs for it however I have marked it as relevant in the EOI coz its less than 3yrs no points. My VETASSESS was based on this relevant employment. So should I include the work docs or not?

So far the docs I'm going to upload are:
1.Passport (confused certified or not)
2.Birth Certificate
2.Driver's License and PAN card
3.IELTS
4.SKILLS ASSESSMENT & PTA
5. All education docs from 10th to Masters incl. Australian Study

Then PCC, Medicals, Form 80.

Is this sufficient or am I missing something? Also should I add the work exp. docs?

Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Sazzad H

s_agrasen said:


> you should get it CO by early next week


Thanks for ur kind info. When CO will assign to my case how can i know abt it? FYI...i applied through an agent. will my agent get any mail from CO that CO has been assigned?


----------



## KxShon

felix2020 said:


> If you are not claiming points for work experience, then no need to submit any work experience documents.
> 
> But still, you have to mention all jobs in the last 10 years, but no details need to be provided.


Thanks, that's great! 

I did mention all of my past jobs and the current one in the visa application, but it's really a pain in the a** to rifle through my dusty files for payslips and employment contracts


----------



## felix2020

deepajose said:


> Watever doucments I uploaded after 7th Oct 2013 all shows as 'Required'. CO must not be updating the status or what? confused now


I think it's normal. Some of my documents still showing "required" even though I uploaded it 2 weeks ago. It may never change to "received."


----------



## felix2020

It's 4:00 PM ACDT.

Visa shop is closed for today.


----------



## Jullz

Dear Fellas,

I know I said yesterday, and the day before, and the day before and so on, that I am calm and patient, and strong BUT I JUST REACH AT THE END OF MY PATIENCE now :israel: 
So come on with that GRANT my precious, beloved and speechless CO, because I knowwwww you're there!!!!!!!:dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:


----------



## felix2020

KxShon said:


> Thanks, that's great!
> 
> I did mention all of my past jobs and the current one in the visa application, but it's really a pain in the a** to rifle through my dusty files for payslips and employment contracts


I don't think they will ask for any employment documents.

It is clearly mentioned in the document checklist that you must provide evidence for all claims made. If you are not claiming for something, it does not make any difference whether you have it or not. In addition, work experience is not a mandatory condition for the visa. Mandatory conditions are age, skill assessment, IELTS, post secondary qualifications, health and character.


----------



## felix2020

Jullz said:


> Dear Fellas,
> 
> I know I said yesterday, and the day before, and the day before and so on, that I am calm and patient, and strong BUT I JUST REACH AT THE END OF MY PATIENCE now :israel:
> So come on with that GRANT my precious, beloved and speechless CO, because I knowwwww you're there!!!!!!!:dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:


You will have your grant tomorrow.


----------



## Jullz

felix2020 said:


> You will have your grant tomorrow.


So you are the anonymous CO.... :wof:


----------



## felix2020

Jullz said:


> So you are the anonymous CO.... :wof:


I am not the CO, But I know your CO personally. She prepared your grant letter, but forgot to send it to you.


----------



## ruchkal

felix2020 said:


> I am not the CO, But I know your CO personally. She prepared your grant letter, but forgot to send it to you.


Hey Felix,

Do you know my CO as well?  

He is from Adelaide team 4 initials S.H. Normally he gives grants quickly (Premchandlal got just after 1 of submitting required docs) but I am still waiting.......:bored::bored:

I lodged on 05th Sep..... 

Waiting for the grant... :smash::smash:

Ruchkal


----------



## Jullz

felix2020 said:


> I am not the CO, But I know your CO personally. She prepared your grant letter, but forgot to send it to you.


Gooood ) I am taking a day off today then and start celebrating arty:arty:arty:
Thanks for the good mood Felix


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> Hey Felix,
> 
> Do you know my CO as well?
> 
> He is from Adelaide team 4 initials S.H. Normally he gives grants quickly (Premchandlal got just after 1 of submitting required docs) but I am still waiting.......:bored::bored:
> 
> I lodged on 05th Sep.....
> 
> Waiting for the grant... :smash::smash:
> 
> Ruchkal


I understand the pain buddy. I lodged it on 24-09 and already expecting a direct grant.

You will get your grant next week for sure.


----------



## felix2020

Where is Sylvia_Australia ?

Did she get the grant already ?

She was talking about double black premium whiskey..


----------



## miteshm82

My CO has requested PCC and Medical on 14th Oct. I managed to submit my dependent's documents successfully. But in my case my passport had no spouse details, so I applied to endorse her name, unfortunately I got a faulty passport and had to re-apply. It has still not been issued. 

Should I inform my CO about my on going process?


----------



## felix2020

miteshm82 said:


> My CO has requested PCC and Medical on 14th Oct. I managed to submit my dependent's documents successfully. But in my case my passport had no spouse details, so I applied to endorse her name, unfortunately I got a faulty passport and had to re-apply. It has still not been issued.
> 
> Should I inform my CO about my on going process?


Yeah you should. It's better to be safe than sorry. 

Send him a friendly email.


----------



## delhi78

Hello friends...can anybody tell if we lodge e-visa through an agent,the grant for visa will be mailed to the agent only just as it was in vetassess or the applicant also gets the grant mail?


----------



## felix2020

delhi78 said:


> Hello friends...can anybody tell if we lodge e-visa through an agent,the grant for visa will be mailed to the agent only just as it was in vetassess or the applicant also gets the grant mail?


It depends on the email address provided on the visa application form.


----------



## thanich

delhi78 said:


> Hello friends...can anybody tell if we lodge e-visa through an agent,the grant for visa will be mailed to the agent only just as it was in vetassess or the applicant also gets the grant mail?


Yes you are right.. All the contact will be through the agent...


----------



## Firetoy

Birender! Where are you? No news yet?
And Colombo??? Nothing yet???


----------



## miteshm82

Ganda said:


> Finally, Its Official!!!
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> Just received a Visa grant notice from T34 -BH...
> 
> No initial contact, Just a direct grant..
> 
> Thank you guys and all the best to ur application.
> 
> :wreath:


Congratulations... :drum:


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Birender! Where are you? No news yet?
> And Colombo??? Nothing yet???


No news for me either. But I will wait till 06-11, that's your prediction date. 

Cheers..


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> Birender! Where are you? No news yet?
> And Colombo??? Nothing yet???


I guess you forgot thanich....

Thanich has uploaded his PCC yesterday...


----------



## Firetoy

I could not forget you THanich!
Btw, did you send an email to your CO reminding him/her that the PCC is uploaded???



thanich said:


> I guess you forgot thanich....
> 
> Thanich has uploaded his PCC yesterday...


----------



## Firetoy

It's been a quiet day, isn't it? Come on people, have you checked your emails???? I can't believe that there is no CO allocations or grants today!


----------



## maddy84

Hi,
I am about to lodge my 190 application and I have a quick question on required docs related to my work, I havent claimed any points for my work experience but only for age, IELTS, education. So should I provide all the work relevant letters, payslips,etc.

Appreciate your response. Thanks


----------



## miteshm82

maddy84 said:


> Hi,
> I am about to lodge my 190 application and I have a quick question on required docs related to my work, I havent claimed any points for my work experience but only for age, IELTS, education. So should I provide all the work relevant letters, payslips,etc.
> 
> Appreciate your response. Thanks


You must provide it.


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> It's been a quiet day, isn't it? Come on people, have you checked your emails???? I can't believe that there is no CO allocations or grants today!


The weather is very nice in Adelaide. All case officers are enjoying the weather in Glenelg and Brighton beach with their partners. 

Expect lot of grants tomorrow when they are refreshed.


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Firetoy,

its rather been a quiet week.. no good news this week at all.. for any of us.. 

I'm just feeling happy looking at ur prediction list.. and getting some hopes..
this wait is killing 



Firetoy said:


> It's been a quiet day, isn't it? Come on people, have you checked your emails???? I can't believe that there is no CO allocations or grants today!


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> I could not forget you THanich!
> Btw, did you send an email to your CO reminding him/her that the PCC is uploaded???



Thanks my friend. My agent has already done that…


----------



## thanich

felix2020 said:


> The weather is very nice in Adelaide. All case officers are enjoying the weather in Glenelg and Brighton beach with their partners.
> 
> Expect lot of grants tomorrow when they are refreshed.


My CO is from Adelaide...

So i may expect.. what do you say felix...?


----------



## sandhuaman

maddy84 said:


> Hi,
> I am about to lodge my 190 application and I have a quick question on required docs related to my work, I havent claimed any points for my work experience but only for age, IELTS, education. So should I provide all the work relevant letters, payslips,etc.
> 
> Appreciate your response. Thanks



no need to provide work related documents dear.as u r not claiming any points


----------



## felix2020

maddy84 said:


> Hi,
> I am about to lodge my 190 application and I have a quick question on required docs related to my work, I havent claimed any points for my work experience but only for age, IELTS, education. So should I provide all the work relevant letters, payslips,etc.
> 
> Appreciate your response. Thanks


If you look at the document checklist, it says, please provide evidence for all claims made on your EOI. If you are not claiming points for your work experience, it is not required. Work experience is not mandatory for a skilled visa application.


----------



## felix2020

thanich said:


> My CO is from Adelaide...
> 
> So i may expect.. what do you say felix...?


You should have front loaded your PCC at the beginning as you know it is mandatory. Anyway, expect a grant tomorrow or next week for sure.


----------



## maddy84

felix2020 said:


> If you look at the document checklist, it says, please provide evidence for all claims made on your EOI. If you are not claiming points for your work experience, it is not required. Work experience is not mandatory for a skilled visa application.



Thanks for your response. That would save my time in going through the hassle of collecting all my payslips,etc.


----------



## Firetoy

Four CO allocations and 6 granted in the list so far. Not many, let's expect more tomorrow (Even today, some people are working and haven't checked their emails yes!!)



Rupa Pankaj said:


> Firetoy,
> 
> its rather been a quiet week.. no good news this week at all.. for any of us..
> 
> I'm just feeling happy looking at ur prediction list.. and getting some hopes..
> this wait is killing


----------



## felix2020

maddy84 said:


> Thanks for your response. That would save my time in going through the hassle of collecting all my payslips,etc.


Yeah, no need to do that. Lot of people don't claim points for experience if they already have the required 60 points.


----------



## thanich

felix2020 said:


> You should have front loaded your PCC at the beginning as you know it is mandatory. Anyway, expect a grant tomorrow or next week for sure.


I could have done that. The problem was Singapore COC. I could not apply Singapore COC without Request letter.


----------



## jjain

Hi,

Any idea what is the expected CO allocation date for application lodged around first week of Oct for ANZSCO code "261313 - Software Engineer". The website says 2 months but I have seen some folks getting assigned it in 1.5 months or so too. 
Is is random ? 

Thanks.


----------



## felix2020

jjain said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea what is the expected CO allocation date for application lodged around first week of Oct for ANZSCO code "261313 - Software Engineer". The website says 2 months but I have seen some folks getting assigned it in 1.5 months or so too.
> Is is random ?
> 
> Thanks.


Average CO allocation time for 190 and 189 is 5 weeks and 8 weeks. So expect a CO within this time frame based on the visa subclass you applied for.


----------



## kmann

felix2020 said:


> Yeah, no need to do that. Lot of people don't claim points for experience if they already have the required 60 points.


How r u bro ?? Was busy past couple of days, dint get time to check the forum.......
Just finished reading all the posts.....just wanted to say you are doing great job man helping people around along with firetoy........ Keep it up.

have you got your CO ??

Regards,
Karan


----------



## jjain

felix2020 said:


> Average CO allocation time for 190 and 189 is 5 weeks and 8 weeks. So expect a CO within this time frame based on the visa subclass you applied for.


Thanks. Also, can it be longer than the stipulated time if I had already uploaded all the docs upfront ?


----------



## kmann

Firetoy said:


> Four CO allocations and 6 granted in the list so far. Not many, let's expect more tomorrow (Even today, some people are working and haven't checked their emails yes!!)


Hey firetoy,

you are doing great job buddy helping people out here......Nice to c you still hanging around here even after getting your grant. Keep up the good work....

Regards,
Karan


----------



## felix2020

kmann said:


> How r u bro ?? Was busy past couple of days, dint get time to check the forum.......
> Just finished reading all the posts.....just wanted to say you are doing great job man helping people around along with firetoy........ Keep it up.
> 
> have you got your CO ??
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


I am not sure because I front loaded everything and he may not contact me. I don't want to call them because I don't think it will speed up the process. 

How about you ? Did you hear anything from your CO ?


----------



## felix2020

jjain said:


> Thanks. Also, can it be longer than the stipulated time if I had already uploaded all the docs upfront ?


If you upload everything before CO allocation including MED and PCC, you may get a quicker grant.


----------



## honey_money

Dear All,
First of all, I would like to acknowledge that this form is really awesome. We help each other by sharing information like family members. It is really a great place.
Well, I joined this forum today thus was not able to update my time lines. I will do it shortly.
CO has been assigned to me for visa subclass 190 (SN). I lodged visa application on 01-Sept-2013 and CO assigned on 20-Oct-2013. I applied only for myself in this application and my spouse and one child is not included in this application. 
I would like to know, what is the visa class to apply immigration visas for my dependents (Spouse and Child) once I will be in Australia as it needs to mention in the Form26 and Form160 for medicals? 
Seniors please advise.
Thanks and Regards:


----------



## kmann

felix2020 said:


> I am not sure because I front loaded everything and he may not contact me. I don't want to call them because I don't think it will speed up the process.
> 
> How about you ? Did you hear anything from your CO ?


Same here front loaded everything....... But just observed one thing today....Uploaded some additional docs on 14th october to support my exp claim and till yesterday status was showing as "Required" and just today it got changed to "Receievd". Might be someone is working on my case or automatic system updation. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## felix2020

kmann said:


> Same here front loaded everything....... But just observed one thing today....Uploaded some additional docs on 14th october to support my exp claim and till yesterday status was showing as "Required" and just today it got changed to "Receievd". Might be someone is working on my case or automatic system updation. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I think you already have a CO. I uploaded some documents on 09-10 and it's still showing as "required."

Do you see any change of dates on your document status ?


----------



## kmann

felix2020 said:


> I think you already have a CO. I uploaded some documents on 09-10 and it's still showing as "required."
> 
> Do you see any change of dates on your document status ?


Yes for the 3 docs I uploaded on 14th Oct, the received date is updated to 31st October i.e today. I guess might be CO updated that.eep:

Waiting and praying 

BTW are you onshore or offshore applicant ?


----------



## JasminaCv

Today our CO had requisted my IELTS, as second applicant.... Hope we'll get our grant veryyy soon


----------



## kmann

JasminaCv said:


> Today our CO had requisted my IELTS, as second applicant.... Hope we'll get our grant veryyy soon


Best wishes


----------



## jjain

felix2020 said:


> If you upload everything before CO allocation including MED and PCC, you may get a quicker grant.


Thanks again, I will wait.


----------



## Sunlight11

Lodged my application few days back.


----------



## Apple4s

kmann said:


> Same here front loaded everything....... But just observed one thing today....Uploaded some additional docs on 14th october to support my exp claim and till yesterday status was showing as "Required" and just today it got changed to "Receievd". Might be someone is working on my case or automatic system updation. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Same thing happen to me ..i checked during noon AEST time ..but could find lots of documents in required stage ..But now i c all of the in received ..This time i hope its not system glitch :fingerscrossed:

and the dates changed to todays date for those docs


----------



## felix2020

kmann said:


> Yes for the 3 docs I uploaded on 14th Oct, the received date is updated to 31st October i.e today. I guess might be CO updated that.eep:
> 
> Waiting and praying
> 
> BTW are you onshore or offshore applicant ?


You already have a CO.

I am onshore, already in Sydney.


----------



## kmann

Apple4s said:


> Same thing happen to me ..i checked during noon AEST time ..but could find lots of documents in required stage ..But now i c all of the in received ..This time i hope its not system glitch :fingerscrossed:


 Yup i guess CO working on your case did that......... Good luck with your application buddy.


----------



## kmann

felix2020 said:


> You already have a CO.
> 
> I am onshore, already in Sydney.


Yup I think u r right....Lets c..... I guess you will have your CO and grant soon, since you are an onshore applicant. Good luck buddy.


----------



## kmann

Firetoy said:


> Four CO allocations and 6 granted in the list so far. Not many, let's expect more tomorrow (Even today, some people are working and haven't checked their emails yes!!)


Pls predict grant date for me as well eep:


----------



## kmann

Sunlight11 said:


> Lodged my application few days back.


Pls update your signature buddy....and good luck for your application.


----------



## felix2020

kmann said:


> Yup I think u r right....Lets c..... I guess you will have your CO and grant soon, since you are an onshore applicant. Good luck buddy.


Even my documents are showing "received" with today's date. Lets see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Birender! Where are you? No news yet?
> And Colombo??? Nothing yet???


i called them today. They said CO allocated Team 33. Thats it.. now i dont know what are they doing with my and my friend's application. 

Team 33 is supposed to be a fast team.


----------



## Firetoy

Well, assuming you have upload everything, you could get a direct grant next week, evev tomorrow if you are lucky!
Good luck!!!



kmann said:


> Pls predict grant date for me as well eep:


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Birender

Did u get to know when the CO was allocated??
that will give afair idea for the sep applicants like me

regards



Birender said:


> i called them today. They said CO allocated Team 33. Thats it.. now i dont know what are they doing with my and my friend's application.
> 
> Team 33 is supposed to be a fast team.


----------



## Firetoy

When was you CO allocated?? That is good news man!!!! Are you crazy???
I'm going to use my new stamp for you right now!



Birender said:


> i called them today. They said CO allocated Team 33. Thats it.. now i dont know what are they doing with my and my friend's application.
> 
> Team 33 is supposed to be a fast team.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

Birender*








​


----------



## manubadboy

kmann said:


> Same here front loaded everything....... But just observed one thing today....Uploaded some additional docs on 14th october to support my exp claim and till yesterday status was showing as "Required" and just today it got changed to "Receievd". Might be someone is working on my case or automatic system updation. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I truly hope you get the CO but I am not sure about the eVisa page anymore.. I lodged my visa on 12 Sept 2013 and frontloaded the docs. I loaded all the docs by 25 Sept 2013 and all my docs went into received stated on 25th itself but yesterday my agent called to ask about the CO and got to know that CO was allocated to me on 23 Oct. So my guess is eVisa page has lots of glitches.. :ballchain::ballchain:


----------



## kmann

Firetoy said:


> Well, assuming you have upload everything, you could get a direct grant next week, evev tomorrow if you are lucky!
> Good luck!!!


i wish u r right buddy...........Thanks a lot for your prediction.....


----------



## kmann

felix2020 said:


> Even my documents are showing "received" with today's date. Lets see what happens tomorrow.


May be we both got same CO from same team


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> Where is Sylvia_Australia ?
> 
> Did she get the grant already ?
> 
> She was talking about double black premium whiskey..


I am not female. I am male name prem


----------



## Minhas

sylvia_australia said:


> I am not female. I am male name prem


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

This is very "lol-ing" situation


----------



## kmann

sylvia_australia said:


> I am not female. I am male name prem


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> I am not female. I am male name prem


ROFLCOPTER:bolt:

Who's sylvia then?eep:eep:


----------



## sylvia_australia

manubadboy said:


> ROFLCOPTER:bolt:
> 
> Who's sylvia then?eep:eep:


My 11 months old cute angel my daughter


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> My 11 months old cute angel my daughter


Aah this is really cute.. May GOD bless her..


----------



## abby0910

Hi Guys,

Today the status of my Form80 and PCC changed to "Received", till yesterday it was Required. These are the 2 docs which I uploaded later. Now all my docs are in Received status.

Does it mean that the CO has been appointed? I had frontloaded all the docs and have not yet received any communication from CO.


----------



## Apple4s

abby0910 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today the status of my Form80 and PCC changed to "Received", till yesterday it was Required. These are the 2 docs which I uploaded later. Now all my docs are in Received status.
> 
> Does it mean that the CO has been appointed? I had frontloaded all the docs and have not yet received any communication from CO.


Same boat mate ..Hope so ..


----------



## sylvia_australia

My documents also goes in to received state today. Means someone is there


----------



## rashid.amm

jjain said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea what is the expected CO allocation date for application lodged around first week of Oct for ANZSCO code "261313 - Software Engineer". The website says 2 months but I have seen some folks getting assigned it in 1.5 months or so too.
> Is is random ?
> 
> Thanks.


For which subclass..?


----------



## kmann

abby0910 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today the status of my Form80 and PCC changed to "Received", till yesterday it was Required. These are the 2 docs which I uploaded later. Now all my docs are in Received status.
> 
> Does it mean that the CO has been appointed? I had frontloaded all the docs and have not yet received any communication from CO.


wen did u upload form80 and PCC ??


----------



## sylvia_australia

see my angel's pic


----------



## abby0910

Hey Firetoy,

Today the status of my Form80 and PCC changed to "Received", till yesterday it was Required. These are the 2 docs which I uploaded later. Now all my docs are in Received status.

Does it mean that the CO has been appointed? I had frontloaded all the docs and have not yet received any communication from CO.

If this means CO is appointed please give prediction for my grant date.

The wait is killing me!!!!


----------



## felix2020

If everyone's document status has changed from "required" to "received", I don't think it has something to do with CO. We all can't have CO assignment on the same day. 

Lets hope for the best.


----------



## ariyawansha81

*Visa Granted*

Dear friends,

Finally i got a grant letter from team 08....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: thanx to all members who support and wish you all get a grant letter from team 08 asap...

CO ini E.V


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Abby!
Well, yes, I think someone is working on your file!
About grant, well, if you have uploaded everything, you could expect a direct grant also tomorrow or next week. If not, your CO will contact you in a few days to ask you for missing documents.
Good luck!
Give your CO and yourself some days! You will be fine 





abby0910 said:


> Hey Firetoy,
> 
> Today the status of my Form80 and PCC changed to "Received", till yesterday it was Required. These are the 2 docs which I uploaded later. Now all my docs are in Received status.
> 
> Does it mean that the CO has been appointed? I had frontloaded all the docs and have not yet received any communication from CO.
> 
> If this means CO is appointed please give prediction for my grant date.
> 
> The wait is killing me!!!!


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

abby0910

thanks a lot for writing.
I too just observed that few of my documents which were in required status for a long time now, have turned to received against today's date. am happy.

waiting for firetoy to reply 

regards




abby0910 said:


> Hey Firetoy,
> 
> Today the status of my Form80 and PCC changed to "Received", till yesterday it was Required. These are the 2 docs which I uploaded later. Now all my docs are in Received status.
> 
> Does it mean that the CO has been appointed? I had frontloaded all the docs and have not yet received any communication from CO.
> 
> If this means CO is appointed please give prediction for my grant date.
> 
> The wait is killing me!!!!


----------



## ruchkal

Hi,

Can someone predict my grant date? :jaw: My birthday is on 5th November and don't know whether CO is thinking of giving the grant as my birthday gift.... 

Regards

Ruchkal


----------



## peanut48

Hello,

I'm waiting for my ACT SS, meanwhile I thought I should prepare my docs for 190 visa. I have read a lot but I keep getting confused so thought best to ask my doubts here.

As per DIBP 190 checklist, they want certified copies of the biography pages of the passport. But I've also read that certified are not required if colour scans are submitted. So I'm confused. Someone please clarify what to submit.

I've got 65 points as below:

Age = 30
English = 10 (stupid 7 in writing!!)
Education degree = 15
State Nomination = 5
Australian Study = 5

Total ponts = 65

Since I'm not claiming work experience points, I understand I don't need to provide the docs for it however I have marked it as relevant in the EOI coz its less than 3yrs no points. My VETASSESS was based on this relevant employment. So should I include the work docs or not?

So far the docs I'm going to upload are:
1.Passport (confused certified or not)
2.Birth Certificate
2.Driver's License and PAN card
3.IELTS
4.SKILLS ASSESSMENT & PTA
5. All education docs from 10th to Masters incl. Australian Study

Then PCC, Medicals, Form 80.

Is this sufficient or am I missing something? Also should I add the work exp. docs?

Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## DesiTadka

I also have very similar question out of curiosity.. for 190 visa, after the CO asks for particular document(s), it gets listed as "Requested". After uploading the documents (along with emailing to CO) it changes to "Required"... After a week or so (today) the same document status changed to "Received"... Does it mean that CO reviewed the documents and okayed it and Grant is on the way?


----------



## anshul.31

amol.pophale said:


> After lodging application can we go for Medicals our own or wait for CO to ask? Is there common medical test for all or depends on application? Can someone explain about the medical process?


Go for the medicals my friend. Just make sure if they do it online via eMedical, you won't need your form 26 and other forms to be uploaded by you. The doctor or the assessing medical authority will upload your examination results directly via a portal they have access to. Also... You have to get your medical assessment done from the list of medical assessors provided on the DIAC website.

And,,,, A big hello to all. Especial Hola to my Senior Expats.


----------



## deepajose

felix2020 said:


> Even my documents are showing "received" with today's date. Lets see what happens tomorrow.


Today morning I was worried abt the status. Now all of my doucments gone into 'Recieved' state.. may be SAME CO


----------



## felix2020

deepajose said:


> Today morning I was worried abt the status. Now all of my doucments gone into 'Recieved' state.. may be SAME CO


We are all going to get our grant tomorrow.


----------



## Sunlight11

Hi, after lodgement, my TRN is same as the "Saved" application TRN, shouldn't these two be different or supposed to be same anyway?

Also, all of my documents showing "Recommended", not "Required"... is this normal ?


----------



## sylvia_australia

hey friends
i also get some rep power.
thanx for your support and kindness friends.
thanx alot


----------



## thanich

ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone predict my grant date? :jaw: My birthday is on 5th November and don't know whether CO is thinking of giving the grant as my birthday gift....
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ruchkal


 My co is same as yours. ...


----------



## abby0910

Firetoy said:


> Hi Abby!
> Well, yes, I think someone is working on your file!
> About grant, well, if you have uploaded everything, you could expect a direct grant also tomorrow or next week. If not, your CO will contact you in a few days to ask you for missing documents.
> Good luck!
> Give your CO and yourself some days! You will be fine


Thanks Firetoy!!! Your predictions are spot on!!


----------



## deepajose

felix2020 said:


> We are all going to get our grant tomorrow.


But I am not sure abt my medicals as I did that last Staurday and the link still shows 'oraganize your health exmaination'


----------



## felix2020

deepajose said:


> But I am not sure abt my medicals as I did that last Staurday and the link still shows 'oraganize your health exmaination'


Did you do e-medical ? It should have cleared in 2 days.


----------



## ruchkal

thanich said:


> My co is same as yours. ...



Ah.. IS that So... He may be thinking of giving grant to both of us on the same date...izza:izza:izza:

Lets see how long will he take buddy...

Keep in touch..

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## ariyawansha81

*Visa Granted*

Dear friends,

Finally i got a grant letter from team 08....:che er2: thanx to all members who support and wish you all get a grant letter from team 08 asap...

CO ini E.V


----------



## thanich

ruchkal said:


> Ah.. IS that So... He may be thinking of giving grant to both of us on the same date...izza:izza:izza:
> 
> Lets see how long will he take buddy...
> 
> Keep in touch..
> 
> Regards
> Ruchkal


He has even given very next day for one person... pls check the spread sheet. ..

Is your co name sha... H........n right....!


----------



## Rikki15

Hey Congrats....


----------



## thanich

Hi firetoy... 
Can you predict my case..


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> When was you CO allocated?? That is good news man!!!! Are you crazy???
> I'm going to use my new stamp for you right now!


Thanks Firetoy! If you don't get promoted to MOD here, open your own forum, you will get many users. 

CO was allocated on 21st Oct. All docs front loaded. 

my friend got Co allocated with the same team on 16th Oct.

so i guess she will be granted before me. Right now i am waiting for her Grant.


----------



## ariyawansha81

*Thx*



Rikki15 said:


> Hey Congrats....


Thx Rikki, next is your sure .......eace:


----------



## Rikki15

Thank you... Hope sooooo......


----------



## akshay1229

anshul.31 said:


> Go for the medicals my friend. Just make sure if they do it online via eMedical, you won't need your form 26 and other forms to be uploaded by you. The doctor or the assessing medical authority will upload your examination results directly via a portal they have access to. Also... You have to get your medical assessment done from the list of medical assessors provided on the DIAC website.
> 
> And,,,, A big hello to all. Especial Hola to my Senior Expats.


hello....nice info on your first post...


----------



## Ganda

thanich said:


> I could have done that. The problem was Singapore COC. I could not apply Singapore COC without Request letter.


That's not true.. You can get Singapore COC even without letter from CO.. Just bring your Visa Summary application. 

I was allocated by CO 21 Oct 2013, i applied my SGCOC 30 Sept 13. 

30 OCt 13, Direct visa grant letter received.


----------



## ruchkal

thanich said:


> He has even given very next day for one person... pls check the spread sheet. ..
> 
> Is your co name sha... H........n right....!



Yea yea.. That's him..  Yea.. he gave grant to Premchandjalal in this forum on the very next day after uploading the requested Documents... 

My agent has sent him a mail saying that I have uploaded everything... Don't know the reason for delay....

Keep in touch buddy...

Ruchkal


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Oh my... Even all the documents including Medicals shows as 'Received'... But status shows as 'Application received' instead of 'In progress'. ... Not able to comprehend!!


----------



## felix2020

nandini.nataraj said:


> Oh my... Even all the documents including Medicals shows as 'Received'... But status shows as 'Application received' instead of 'In progress'. ... Not able to comprehend!!


You may have got the grant.


----------



## Firetoy

Let's hope so ruchkal!!!





ruchkal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone predict my grant date? :jaw: My birthday is on 5th November and don't know whether CO is thinking of giving the grant as my birthday gift....
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ruchkal


----------



## deepajose

felix2020 said:


> Did you do e-medical ? It should have cleared in 2 days.


yes e-medical where Hospital will direclty deal with DIAC or DIBP ..


----------



## nandini.nataraj

felix2020 said:


> You may have got the grant.


Sounds too pleasant to hear!!! But no mails and the status is changed to 'Application received. Medicals date against 'Received' is changed to today's date for all the applicants in the application.

I think all of your docs have 'Received'. How about the overall status? 'In progress' or 'Application received'?


----------



## Firetoy

You uploaded your PCC yesterday, and your agent send an email to your CO telling so.... Your grant is round the corner. Be patient. Let's see what happens tomorrow. If you don't get it tomorrow, next week is your week!!



thanich said:


> Hi firetoy...
> Can you predict my case..


----------



## felix2020

deepajose said:


> yes e-medical where Hospital will direclty deal with DIAC or DIBP ..


Your results are not finalized by the clinic. That's why they didn't upload it. 

Click "Organize your medical" and see if you can find the information sheet.


----------



## ruchkal

ariyawansha81 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally i got a grant letter from team 08....:che er2: thanx to all members who support and wish you all get a grant letter from team 08 asap...
> 
> CO ini E.V


 Wow... Congratulations...:cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Firetoy

That is true, but... well, during these last 2 months I've been noticing that many applicants get CO allocation or Grants on Fridays and on Mondays, so that must be because of something, I assume that Thursdays is a day of CO assignations in DIBP.
If the status doesn't change again back, I would bet that a team or a CO is behind, but who knows...




felix2020 said:


> If everyone's document status has changed from "required" to "received", I don't think it has something to do with CO. We all can't have CO assignment on the same day.
> 
> Lets hope for the best.


----------



## deepajose

felix2020 said:


> Your results are not finalized by the clinic. That's why they didn't upload it.
> 
> Click "Organize your medical" and see if you can find the information sheet.


Ya.they said they will tkae minimum 5 working days. And today is the 5th working day. I have uploaded the receipt from the clinic to DIBP as evidence so CO might just wait without contacting me..


----------



## felix2020

deepajose said:


> Ya.they said they will tkae minimum 5 working days. And today is the 5th working day. I have uploaded the receipt from the clinic to DIBP as evidence so CO might just wait without contacting me..


It will clear tomorrow and you will get your grant at the same time.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

ariyawansha81*








​


----------



## Sujith singh

Hey even mine documents are showing received,


----------



## Sujith singh

Can any one tell me how much more time to receive grant, after this..


----------



## Sunlight11

Hello, Can anyone answer?

"After lodgement, my TRN is same as the "Saved" application TRN, shouldn't these two be different or supposed to be same anyway?

Also, all of my documents showing "Recommended", not "Required"... is this normal ? "


----------



## felix2020

Sujith singh said:


> Can any one tell me how much more time to receive grant, after this..


If you uploaded everything, you will have your grant by next week.


----------



## Sujith singh

I am yet to upload form 80 and payslips..


----------



## sylvia_australia

Sujith singh said:


> I am yet to upload form 80 and payslips..


I have already uploaded form 80 for me and wife. Form 1221 for wife only. Do i need to upload 1221 for me also


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> I have already uploaded form 80 for me and wife. Form 1221 for wife only. Do i need to upload 1221 for me also


If you uploaded form 80 for yourself, no need to upload 1221.


----------



## praveenreddy

nandini.nataraj said:


> Oh my... Even all the documents including Medicals shows as 'Received'... But status shows as 'Application received' instead of 'In progress'. ... Not able to comprehend!!


Hi nandini

Same with me also tillmorningit was showing "in progress" now it's showing as application received. Can anyone comment on this wat exactly it means. Co was allocated on 23 OCt bt on 28 I got a mail from co that if she require any documents she will get back to me as I hav front loaded all documents. 

Mithu, Felix and all other seniors can u comment on my case . Wat would be the symptom of "ApplicationReceived " wen does this status comes from in progress to application received.


----------



## felix2020

praveenreddy said:


> Hi nandini
> 
> Same with me also tillmorningit was showing "in progress" now it's showing as application received. Can anyone comment on this wat exactly it means. Co was allocated on 23 OCt bt on 28 I got a mail from co that if she require any documents she will get back to me as I hav front loaded all documents.
> 
> Mithu, Felix and all other seniors can u comment on my case . Wat would be the symptom of "ApplicationReceived " wen does this status comes from in progress to application received.


Someone is working on your case and you may hear something tomorrow or next week. Keep checking your emails until then.


----------



## manubadboy

Congrats ariyawansha81.. All the best..


----------



## sylvia_australia

everyone claim that their documents went in to received state it means it is done by system not by case officer.


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Someone is working on your case and you may hear something tomorrow or next week. Keep checking your emails until then.


Felix is in fun mood today.. He gave me the grant today too 
I dont wanna play spoilsport to anyone because believe me I know how it feels when you get to know that someone is working your case 

The application statuses are as follows:-


*Status summary*

Explanation of the status of an application is shown below:

*Incomplete*

Entry of information for the application has not yet been completed.

*Application received*

The application has been received and is awaiting lodgement.

*In Progress*

The application has been received and is awaiting assessment.

*Finalised*

The application has been lodged and assessed.


----------



## akshay1229

Yes...I think..this is month's last day so all applications went into received stage...
Even mine too...


----------



## ethane

I bet many people asked this questions before:

the status of all my documents changed from requiring to receive today! I wondering if this is the sign of a CO been allocated to me????

Any helps?

|EOI:18-Sept-2013||ACT SS:23 Sept 2013||Visa Lodged:09 Oct 2013||


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Felix is in fun mood today.. He gave me the grant today too
> I dont wanna play spoilsport to anyone because believe me I know how it feels when you get to know that someone is working your case
> 
> The application statuses are as follows:-
> 
> 
> *Status summary*
> 
> Explanation of the status of an application is shown below:
> 
> *Incomplete*
> 
> Entry of information for the application has not yet been completed.
> 
> *Application received*
> 
> The application has been received and is awaiting lodgement.
> 
> *In Progress*
> 
> The application has been received and is awaiting assessment.
> 
> *Finalised*
> 
> The application has been lodged and assessed.


I agree. It's probably a system update. But no one can tell what tomorrow may bring. Keep your hopes up, be positive.


----------



## Apple4s

sylvia_australia said:


> everyone claim that their documents went in to received state it means it is done by system not by case officer.



I hope CO has done it ..But like u say ..if its for all ..some job would have been scheduled to run on month end


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> everyone claim that their documents went in to received state it means it is done by system not by case officer.


It's probably an end of month system update. But you never know.


----------



## sinuma

Hi All,

Today is my happiest day in my life. I got my GRANT !!! Despite CO telling that it will take 6-18 months, I finally got my GRANT!! I cant believe this, kind of dream comes true!! 

Usually I checked my mail every hour but today I didnt. My daughter wanted to buy a a good DSLR camera so went with her to IT show. Came back home at 5pm and checked my mail and couldnt believe my eyes.... kept looking at the letter reading it more than 5 times now, and finally thought should inform all my friends there who is praying for me and others. 

My only word to all those waiting long, dont give up...I waited 4 and a 1/2 months, your day will come soon.....I will definitely pray for all whom are waiting for grant....All the best.
Keep in touch..See ya In Perth in 2014....Cant stop smiling......


----------



## manubadboy

sinuma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is my happiest day in my life. I got my GRANT !!! Despite CO telling that it will take 6-18 months, I finally got my GRANT!! I cant believe this, kind of dream comes true!!
> 
> Usually I checked my mail every hour but today I didnt. My daughter wanted to buy a a good DSLR camera so went with her to IT show. Came back home at 5pm and checked my mail and couldnt believe my eyes.... kept looking at the letter reading it more than 5 times now, and finally thought should inform all my friends there who is praying for me and others.
> 
> My only word to all those waiting long, dont give up...I waited 4 and a 1/2 months, your day will come soon.....I will definitely pray for all whom are waiting for grant....All the best.
> Keep in touch..See ya In Perth in 2014....Cant stop smiling......


Congratulations Sinuma.. Its a real good news.. Have an additional drink today from my end and do click a pichoto: from the DSLR(Some good pic of Singapore) that you brought today and post it here for us to cherish..:drum::drum::drum::drum:

Oh and please update the sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## ram2013

ariyawansha81 said:


> Dear friends, Finally i got a grant letter from team 08....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: thanx to all members who support and wish you all get a grant letter from team 08 asap... CO ini E.V


Hi ariyawansha,

Congrats . That's really good news.

Patience pays...

We both used to have same CO n for me changed to new one. 

Seems like CO has done good job in finalizing ur grant.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon


----------



## green_apple

sinuma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is my happiest day in my life. I got my GRANT !!! Despite CO telling that it will take 6-18 months, I finally got my GRANT!! I cant believe this, kind of dream comes true!!
> 
> Usually I checked my mail every hour but today I didnt. My daughter wanted to buy a a good DSLR camera so went with her to IT show. Came back home at 5pm and checked my mail and couldnt believe my eyes.... kept looking at the letter reading it more than 5 times now, and finally thought should inform all my friends there who is praying for me and others.
> 
> My only word to all those waiting long, dont give up...I waited 4 and a 1/2 months, your day will come soon.....I will definitely pray for all whom are waiting for grant....All the best.
> Keep in touch..See ya In Perth in 2014....Cant stop smiling......


eace: eace: eace: Congratulations sinuma!!!!! All the best for your new journey!!!!! eace: eace: eace:


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

sinuma*








​


----------



## deepajose

felix2020 said:


> Your results are not finalized by the clinic. That's why they didn't upload it.
> 
> Click "Organize your medical" and see if you can find the information sheet.



I checked and found the information sheet. It says 'not yet submitted to DIAC'.
Hope they will do that in couple of days. Could you tell me how will we come to know if the meds are reffered? 

Thanks


----------



## G D SINGH

Sazzad H said:


> I am a 190 application lodged on 8-10-13. can anyone pls suggest me when possibly i can get CO? thanks


Hi,

For 190 application, the current CO allocation time is of 5 weeks (max). Since it is already more than 3 weeks now, you may hear from your CO anytime now.

All the best!

Regds
GD


----------



## sylvia_australia

many many congrats to those who get their grant today. may god spread his bless on all who are still waiting for grant.


----------



## Firetoy

For those worried about their Health status in evisa, don't pay much attention to it. Mine still shows "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to ....." Even after the grant!


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> many many congrats to those who get their grant today. may god spread his bless on all who are still waiting for grant.


Hey Sylvia ! You got REP POWER 14, that's great.

Congratulation !!


----------



## G D SINGH

Sazzad H said:


> Thanks for ur kind info. When CO will assign to my case how can i know abt it? FYI...i applied through an agent. will my agent get any mail from CO that CO has been assigned?


Hi,

If you have applied using a Agent, then the CO will communicate with your agent over the emails to the email ID provided to DIAC by your agent.

CO may not ask for any information and may give a direct grant, if all the required documents are available. In case, your CO needs any further information or documents on your case, it may ask your agent to send the same.

Regds
GD


----------



## felix2020

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello, Can anyone answer?
> 
> "After lodgement, my TRN is same as the "Saved" application TRN, shouldn't these two be different or supposed to be same anyway?
> 
> Also, all of my documents showing "Recommended", not "Required"... is this normal ? "


It should be the same. The system will generate only one TRN number for you.

If you uploaded documents using the link, it should show "required" or "received."

Well, if you uploaded everything, no worries, give it a few days and see what happens.


----------



## sinuma

manubadboy said:


> Congratulations Sinuma.. Its a real good news.. Have an additional drink today from my end and do click a pichoto: from the DSLR(Some good pic of Singapore) that you brought today and post it here for us to cherish..:drum::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> Oh and please update the sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


Thanks a lot Manubadboy....will try to post some nice Singapore photo's..hahaha


----------



## sinuma

green_apple said:


> eace: eace: eace: Congratulations sinuma!!!!! All the best for your new journey!!!!! eace: eace: eace:


Thanks Green Apple...


----------



## sinuma

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> sinuma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks firetoy.


----------



## Firetoy

15 now...


----------



## mithu93ku

sinuma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today is my happiest day in my life. I got my GRANT !!! Despite CO telling that it will take 6-18 months, I finally got my GRANT!! I cant believe this, kind of dream comes true!!
> 
> Usually I checked my mail every hour but today I didnt. My daughter wanted to buy a a good DSLR camera so went with her to IT show. Came back home at 5pm and checked my mail and couldnt believe my eyes.... kept looking at the letter reading it more than 5 times now, and finally thought should inform all my friends there who is praying for me and others.
> 
> My only word to all those waiting long, dont give up...I waited 4 and a 1/2 months, your day will come soon.....I will definitely pray for all whom are waiting for grant....All the best.
> Keep in touch..See ya In Perth in 2014....Cant stop smiling......


Heartiest Congratulation *Sinuma*
Finally your waiting paid-off. :yo::yo:hoto:hoto:


----------



## felix2020

Congratulation Sinuma !!


See you soon in Australia​ :israel::flame::llama::rofl:


----------



## baba18

*HI*



sinuma said:


> Thanks Green Apple...


HI Sinuma

U got your grant after 3 mths, is there any specific reason for the delay? Did u get any verification call


----------



## sinuma

mithu93ku said:


> Heartiest Congratulation *Sinuma*
> Finally your waiting paid-off. :yo::yo:hoto:hoto:


Hi Mithu, just about to ask where is Mithu, why haven't I receive any message from him n there you go....hahaha. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ruchkal

sinuma said:


> Thanks Green Apple...


Congratulations Sinuma...:thumb::thumb::tea::tea:eace::tea::tea: All the very best for your future in Oz...


----------



## mithu93ku

sinuma said:


> Hi Mithu, just about to ask where is Mithu, why haven't I receive any message from him n there you go....hahaha.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Surely meet you in perth someday! PM me with your email and skype id.


----------



## sinuma

baba18 said:


> HI Sinuma
> 
> U got your grant after 3 mths, is there any specific reason for the delay? Did u get any verification call


Yes, my file was sent for external review.... no sure if they called up because I left my work last month.


----------



## sinuma

mithu93ku said:


> Surely meet you in perth someday! PM me with your email and skype id.


Definitely, booked my ticket n leaving to Perth in December. Will PM you my details.


----------



## sinuma

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation Sinuma !!
> 
> 
> See you soon in Australia​ :israel::flame::llama::rofl:


Thanks Felix.


----------



## sinuma

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations Sinuma...:thumb::thumb::tea::tea:eace::tea::tea: All the very best for your future in Oz...


Thanks Ruchkal...


----------



## Sunlight11

felix2020 said:


> It should be the same. The system will generate only one TRN number for you.
> 
> If you uploaded documents using the link, it should show "required" or "received."
> 
> Well, if you uploaded everything, no worries, give it a few days and see what happens.


Well I haven't uploaded anything though ... anyway tnx.


----------



## felix2020

Sunlight11 said:


> Well I haven't uploaded anything though ... anyway tnx.


After you upload, the "recommended" status will change to "required" and then to "received."


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations Sinuma...:thumb::thumb::tea::tea:eace::tea::tea: All the very best for your future in Oz...


Hey ruchkal any news from your CO?


----------



## ariyawansha81

*Thx Bro*



ram2013 said:


> Hi ariyawansha,
> 
> Congrats . That's really good news.
> 
> Patience pays...
> 
> We both used to have same CO n for me changed to new one.
> 
> Seems like CO has done good job in finalizing ur grant.
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon



Thx bro ... hope you also get the grant soon...

yes at last i received the call from my agent and informed me that i received the grant letter, i was stuck and wait for a moment , as you we all know this is the slowest team and it was a very painfully waiting time... so now my 1st waiting time is over but few of our fellow members are still waiting ... I like to wish all of them for their quick grant.


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> Hey ruchkal any news from your CO?


No Manu.. No news from my CO yet... Don't know whether he is waiting to give me the grant as a birthday present... 

This waiting kills me...:sad::sad: What to do.... 

You will get a direct grant soon buddy.. Keep your fingers crossed..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## baba18

*HI*



Firetoy said:


> You uploaded your PCC yesterday, and your agent send an email to your CO telling so.... Your grant is round the corner. Be patient. Let's see what happens tomorrow. If you don't get it tomorrow, next week is your week!!


HI Firetoy

My agent just told me that i mite get a verification call because all my doc were front loaded and till this time i should have got the grant but as i have not got it my case could be i a verification process. I dont know much about the visa process because i have an agent.

what should i be prepared with and can u predict my grant


----------



## baba18

sinuma said:


> Yes, my file was sent for external review.... no sure if they called up because I left my work last month.


Sorry for this stupid question but what is external review?


----------



## felix2020

baba18 said:


> Sorry for this stupid question but what is external review?


There are two kind of checks conducted by DIBP:

1. Internal checks: Australian High Commission conducts a check on your employment claims.

2. External checks: It could be an employment check or a security check. It is conducted by an external agency called ASIO. The process is very lengthy and may take up to 6-12 months.


----------



## thanich

Ganda said:


> That's not true.. You can get Singapore COC even without letter from CO.. Just bring your Visa Summary application.
> 
> I was allocated by CO 21 Oct 2013, i applied my SGCOC 30 Sept 13.
> 
> 30 OCt 13, Direct visa grant letter received.



I did not aware of this at that time. .. anyway let me wait. ..


----------



## thanich

ruchkal said:


> Yea yea.. That's him..  Yea.. he gave grant to Premchandjalal in this forum on the very next day after uploading the requested Documents...
> 
> My agent has sent him a mail saying that I have uploaded everything... Don't know the reason for delay....
> 
> Keep in touch buddy...
> 
> Ruchkal



You are before me... I will get my grant as soon as your grant....


----------



## millerfung

Hi all, 
I lodged my application on 11-10-2013 and uploaded everything for me and my de facto partner on the 12th. All docs are 'received' today as well. Let's hope for the best tomorrow! Occupation Accountant, onshore, from Hong Kong.


----------



## TheEndGame

ruchkal said:


> Hey Felix,
> 
> Do you know my CO as well?
> 
> He is from Adelaide team 4 initials S.H. Normally he gives grants quickly (Premchandlal got just after 1 of submitting required docs) but I am still waiting.......:bored::bored:
> 
> I lodged on 05th Sep.....
> 
> Waiting for the grant... :smash::smash:
> 
> Ruchkal


Ruchkal even i am waiting from so long.


----------



## TheEndGame

felix2020 said:


> Where is Sylvia_Australia ?
> 
> Did she get the grant already ?
> 
> She was talking about double black premium whiskey..


She is not she.... she is he.....


----------



## sylvia_australia

TheEndGame said:


> She is not she.... she is he.....


Vrry funy endgame


----------



## Apple4s

manubadboy said:


> Felix is in fun mood today.. He gave me the grant today too
> I dont wanna play spoilsport to anyone because believe me I know how it feels when you get to know that someone is working your case
> 
> The application statuses are as follows:-
> 
> 
> *Status summary*
> 
> Explanation of the status of an application is shown below:
> 
> *Incomplete*
> 
> Entry of information for the application has not yet been completed.
> 
> *Application received*
> 
> The application has been received and is awaiting lodgement.
> 
> *In Progress*
> 
> The application has been received and is awaiting assessment.
> 
> *Finalised*
> 
> The application has been lodged and assessed.



Even mine ...t status moved back to "application received" from "In Progress"...movin backward ??


----------



## Birender

Firetoy,

If applicant uploads all the docs and the status changes to recieved before CO is allocated.

Now when CO is allocated, he/she asks for same docs which are already uploaded. And then the same has been emailed by the agent.

Now my agent is not reachable (as always).

Does the recieved status on the visa page shows that the docs has been recieved by the CO?

DIBP says CO got everything. But they are also looking at the same page.

Plese tell me, is there is any way to track the same.


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> Even mine ...t status moved back to "application received" from "In Progress"...movin backward ??


The system is down for maintenance.


----------



## Birender

Firetoy,

If applicant uploads all the docs and the status changes to recieved before CO is allocated.

Now when CO is allocated, he/she asks for same docs which are already uploaded. And then the same has been emailed by the agent.

Now my agent is not reachable (as always).

Does the recieved status on the visa page shows that the docs has been recieved by the CO?

DIBP says CO got everything. But they are also looking at the same page.

Plese tell me, is there is any way to track the same.


----------



## manubadboy

Apple4s said:


> Even mine ...t status moved back to "application received" from "In Progress"...movin backward ??


System glitch.. Nothing else.. Don't worry mate ur direct grant is on its way


----------



## svshinde83

Hello All,

I have applied for 189 VISA on 21.10.13. Can anyone of you experts kindly guide me how much time does it take in current scenario to allocate a CO?
immi.gov.au shows it takes around 8 weeks is that the rough time estimate?


----------



## felix2020

Birender said:


> Firetoy,
> 
> If applicant uploads all the docs and the status changes to recieved before CO is allocated.
> 
> Now when CO is allocated, he/she asks for same docs which are already uploaded. And then the same has been emailed by the agent.
> 
> Now my agent is not reachable (as always).
> 
> Does the recieved status on the visa page shows that the docs has been recieved by the CO?
> 
> DIBP says CO got everything. But they are also looking at the same page.
> 
> Plese tell me, is there is any way to track the same.



The "received" status means that the document has been uploaded to the system. So anyone in DIBP side should be able to access those files.

However, sometimes the files can get corrupted or the CO may not be able to download the files from the system. There were some cases CO requested the applicant to upload the same document again because CO could not access the file or the file was corrupted. 

There is no way to track all these. You can only be prepared to upload the same documents again if requested by the CO.


----------



## jfd_vvd

hi all 

Do any have saple of cdr for mechanical engineering


----------



## svshinde83

Hello All,

I have applied for 189 VISA on 21.10.13. Can anyone of you experts kindly guide me how much time does it take in current scenario to allocate a CO?
immi.gov.au shows it takes around 8 weeks is that the rough time estimate?


----------



## Firetoy

Sorry Birender, there is no way to track that, unless you email your CO asking that and you get a positive answer.
Don't take precisely whatever the status of the documents is on evisa.
If I remember well, you told me that the documents that your CO required you (or your friend) were sent also by email by your agent. Also, I remember that you told me that you called DIBP and they told you that all the documents were there.
If I'm not wrong, your doubt is that the operator who answered your call may have told you that the documents were there because he/she saw the list of documents in their system, but maybe the do not have them. Is that your question?
Well, who knows?? But, as I said, if your agent also sent them by email, well, your documents can't be that lost!
Don't you worry my friend and don't get nuts!
They told you they have received them, so, they have received them (If not, you would have been asked for them, for sure!!!)



Birender said:


> Firetoy,
> 
> If applicant uploads all the docs and the status changes to recieved before CO is allocated.
> 
> Now when CO is allocated, he/she asks for same docs which are already uploaded. And then the same has been emailed by the agent.
> 
> Now my agent is not reachable (as always).
> 
> Does the recieved status on the visa page shows that the docs has been recieved by the CO?
> 
> DIBP says CO got everything. But they are also looking at the same page.
> 
> Plese tell me, is there is any way to track the same.


----------



## Firetoy

It looks like after Xmas to me!
But let's be positive and think that there is a possibility that you can get it before if everything is uploaded!




svshinde83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 VISA on 21.10.13. Can anyone of you experts kindly guide me how much time does it take in current scenario to allocate a CO?
> immi.gov.au shows it takes around 8 weeks is that the rough time estimate?


----------



## Firetoy

Birender, your answer is in this thread 


Firetoy said:


> Sorry Birender, there is no way to track that, unless you email your CO asking that and you get a positive answer.
> Don't take precisely whatever the status of the documents is on evisa.
> If I remember well, you told me that the documents that your CO required you (or your friend) were sent also by email by your agent. Also, I remember that you told me that you called DIBP and they told you that all the documents were there.
> If I'm not wrong, your doubt is that the operator who answered your call may have told you that the documents were there because he/she saw the list of documents in their system, but maybe the do not have them. Is that your question?
> Well, who knows?? But, as I said, if your agent also sent them by email, well, your documents can't be that lost!
> Don't you worry my friend and don't get nuts!
> They told you they have received them, so, they have received them (If not, you would have been asked for them, for sure!!!)


----------



## kludge

mithu93ku said:


> for *190 *states ACT NSW NT SA TAS VIC WA
> for *489 * states ACT QLD NSW NT SA TAS VIC WA
> 
> As informations are not up-to-date, Check properly with this link........
> State Migration Plans


thanks Mithu..


----------



## Jeremie

Hi everyone,

I have received my grant notification yesterday and would like to share my timeline with you all -

EOI - 22/08/13 (189), Invite - 02/09/13, Lodge - 02/09/13, CO - 24/10/13 - though no contact from CO, Grant - 30/10/13.

I have front-uploaded all the required documents and I have done my medical in December 2012 for 485 visa, though I want to point out that I was aware that I would apply for permanent residency in the coming months, thus I didn't do temporary medical exams, rather I completed the permanent exams which in addition include HIV blood test.

I am onshore applicant. I rang DIBP and they told me a CO was allocated on the 24/10/13 and if he/she required additional info/documents he/she will contact me. But no contact at all from CO and received my direct grant. My occupation is 221111.

I do read the expact forum here and there when I can and it is really helpful and very informative. Thank you to everyone for the great job and advise. 

Anyone that has applied at the beginning of September you may call DIBP as most probably a CO has been allocated to your case.

Wish you all speedy grant and all the best. Hang in there, your grant is just around the corner.


----------



## srikar

Jeremie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant notification yesterday and would like to share my timeline with you all -
> 
> EOI - 22/08/13 (189), Invite - 02/09/13, Lodge - 02/09/13, CO - 24/10/13 - though no contact from CO, Grant - 30/10/13.
> 
> I have front-uploaded all the required documents and I have done my medical in December 2012 for 485 visa, though I want to point out that I was aware that I would apply for permanent residency in the coming months, thus I didn't do temporary medical exams, rather I completed the permanent exams which in addition include HIV blood test.
> 
> I am onshore applicant. I rang DIBP and they told me a CO was allocated on the 24/10/13 and if he/she required additional info/documents he/she will contact me. But no contact at all from CO and received my direct grant. My occupation is 221111.
> 
> I do read the expact forum here and there when I can and it is really helpful and very informative. Thank you to everyone for the great job and advise.
> 
> Anyone that has applied at the beginning of September you may call DIBP as most probably a CO has been allocated to your case.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grant and all the best. Hang in there, your grant is just around the corner.


Congrats and All the Best!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manubadboy

Jeremie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant notification yesterday and would like to share my timeline with you all -
> 
> EOI - 22/08/13 (189), Invite - 02/09/13, Lodge - 02/09/13, CO - 24/10/13 - though no contact from CO, Grant - 30/10/13.
> 
> I have front-uploaded all the required documents and I have done my medical in December 2012 for 485 visa, though I want to point out that I was aware that I would apply for permanent residency in the coming months, thus I didn't do temporary medical exams, rather I completed the permanent exams which in addition include HIV blood test.
> 
> I am onshore applicant. I rang DIBP and they told me a CO was allocated on the 24/10/13 and if he/she required additional info/documents he/she will contact me. But no contact at all from CO and received my direct grant. My occupation is 221111.
> 
> I do read the expact forum here and there when I can and it is really helpful and very informative. Thank you to everyone for the great job and advise.
> 
> Anyone that has applied at the beginning of September you may call DIBP as most probably a CO has been allocated to your case.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grant and all the best. Hang in there, your grant is just around the corner.


Congrats Jeremie.. All the best mate!


----------



## AM

congrats and all the best. now enjoy your weekend


----------



## chaostoaustralia

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi, after lodgement, my TRN is same as the "Saved" application TRN, shouldn't these two be different or supposed to be same anyway?
> 
> Also, all of my documents showing "Recommended", not "Required"... is this normal ?


Well... This is something I've been wondering about. When I first uploaded my document it'd gone from "recommended" to "received". Then, when I uploaded other document it changed to "required" for awhile. Today, I've check and it is all "received". Does anyone know what it means?

Regards;


----------



## felix2020

chaostoaustralia said:


> Well... This is something I've been wondering about. When I first uploaded my document it'd gone from "recommended" to "received". Then, when I uploaded other document it changed to "required" for awhile. Today, I've check and it is all "received". Does anyone know what it means?
> 
> Regards;


There is a chance that someone is working on your case. You may hear something tomorrow or early next week.

Good Luck.


----------



## chaostoaustralia

svshinde83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 VISA on 21.10.13. Can anyone of you experts kindly guide me how much time does it take in current scenario to allocate a CO?
> immi.gov.au shows it takes around 8 weeks is that the rough time estimate?


Roughly two months.  But it depends, expect some reply by mid december.

Regards;


----------



## dchiniwal

Strange, all dates have changed to 31/10/2013 and progress says "Received". Does it mean someone is working on my case? Is CO assigned on my case?

Based on my timelines in the signature, it looks highly impossible or am i just lucky to see someone working on my case so early?


----------



## felix2020

dchiniwal said:


> Strange, all dates have changed to 31/10/2013 and progress says "Received". Does it mean someone is working on my case? Is CO assigned on my case?
> 
> Based on my timelines in the signature, it looks highly impossible or am i just lucky to see someone working on my case so early?


It's a system update. Everyone's file has moved to "received" status. Nothing special about it.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Dear friends
I have confusion.
I start my first job from april 2008.
I got salary certificate which showed my job duration and monthly salary details.

But i donot have bank statement of salary for april and may as bank was computerised in june 2008 so they cannot provide. I have details of it on the pass book but i have to certified it from bank and have to travel full day for it.

Secondly i donot have salary statement of july 2009 as i worked upto 15 july in first college and get the salary by cheque of 15 days of july.
Then i join current university from 20 july 2009 and got salary of 12 days by cheque. 
Will it be a problem.
What i can do for it


----------



## mithu93ku

sylvia_australia said:


> Dear friends
> I have confusion.
> I start my first job from april 2008.
> I got salary certificate which showed my job duration and monthly salary details.
> 
> But i donot have bank statement of salary for april and may as bank was computerised in june 2008 so they cannot provide. I have details of it on the pass book but i have to certified it from bank and have to travel full day for it.
> 
> Secondly i donot have salary statement of july 2009 as i worked upto 15 july in first college and get the salary by cheque of 15 days of july.
> Then i join current university from 20 july 2009 and got salary of 12 days by cheque.
> Will it be a problem.
> What i can do for it


I hope it would not be a problem at all!
If you want to inform CO all of these, you could make a self Statutory Declaration ( must certified ) and upload to e-visa page /CO's e-mail.

Cheers!


----------



## vikasmart

Hi friends, 
I have lodged my 190 application on 4th October. Medical done on 10th & uploaded by clinic on next day. Pcc & other docs are uploaded before that. Now days seeing other candidates of sep end are receiving grants. Can I expect anything now? Pls advice.


----------



## goodguy2

*Good luck*



svshinde83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 VISA on 21.10.13. Can anyone of you experts kindly guide me how much time does it take in current scenario to allocate a CO?
> immi.gov.au shows it takes around 8 weeks is that the rough time estimate?




Hi svshinde83,


I honestly feel u shud be getting on visa on or before 20th December :ranger:


Did u finish PCC/ Medicals? If u havnt plz do at the earliest.


Also...I've read alot abt Direct Grants. Ppl who have recd Direct Visa Grants frontloaded every doc reqd including payslips for the past 3/4/5 years, yearly tax documents for the past 3/4/5 years etc 


U can follow suit if u want to get ur visa in 2013.


Good luck.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vijay983

Hi all

While filing the application form,there is one point that asked for non-migrating family members.I put my parents name as they are not migrating with me.
But now in my application ,I got their name also as applicant name and there is link for Caracter nad Health requirement for them too.

I need to know why they are reflecting as Applicant and Is it required to arrange the PCC and Med for them too as they are moving with me?

Kindly assist me on this.


----------



## mithu93ku

vijay983 said:


> Hi all
> 
> While filing the application form,there is one point that asked for non-migrating family members.I put my parents name as they are not migrating with me.
> But now in my application ,I got their name also as applicant name and there is link for Caracter nad Health requirement for them too.
> 
> I need to know why they are reflecting as Applicant and Is it required to arrange the PCC and Med for them too as they are moving with me?
> 
> Kindly assist me on this.


Dear *vijay983*,
You have to withdraw your parents name from your application. See the procedure.....
Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration
where states that...


> *Withdrawing family members from your visa application*
> 
> If you would like to withdraw a dependent family member from your visa application, you must send a request letter signed by you to the office processing your application. The letter must also be signed by the applicant being removed if that person is 18 years of age or over.
> Note: Any dependent family member removed from an application will still need to satisfy any applicable health and character requirements.


----------



## Apple4s

manubadboy said:


> System glitch.. Nothing else.. Don't worry mate ur direct grant is on its way



Thanks mate ..

Moved back to "In progress" ..


----------



## vijay983

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *vijay983*,
> You have to withdraw your parents name from your application. See the procedure.....
> Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration
> where states that...


Thanks for the information.

As I told they are not migrating with me.I mentioned their particulars for non-migrating dependent.
Also I have been charged for one applicant only.

I checked the link you shared here and it says :

"Note: Any dependent family member removed from an application will still need to satisfy any applicable health and character requirements. "


----------



## manubadboy

Apple4s said:


> Thanks mate ..
> 
> Moved back to "In progress" ..


Well I would say never go for eVisa page statuses.. It is full of glitches and bugs..:boxing::boxing:


----------



## felix2020

vijay983 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> As I told they are not migrating with me.I mentioned their particulars for non-migrating dependent.
> Also I have been charged for one applicant only.
> 
> I checked the link you shared here and it says :
> 
> "Note: Any dependent family member removed from an application will still need to satisfy any applicable health and character requirements. "


You need to fill form 1023 and send it to your CO. Form 1023 is used for notification of incorrect answers and you can use it to notify DIBP that you don't have any dependant and mentioning them on your application form was a mistake.


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> Hi friends,
> I have lodged my 190 application on 4th October. Medical done on 10th & uploaded by clinic on next day. Pcc & other docs are uploaded before that. Now days seeing other candidates of sep end are receiving grants. Can I expect anything now? Pls advice.


CO allocation time for 190 is around 5 weeks. So anything can happen after 4 weeks.


----------



## praveenfire

One more week comes to an end with no signs of Visa... :juggle:

Like someone told earlier.... CO's might be taking a break and enjoying the weather..


----------



## Seanwex

*Help please!*

Hey all!
My partner and I lodged a 189 skilled independent application on 30.8.13
We have uploaded all the documents, ielts (8), skills assessment, PCC, MEDS (cleared) defaco evidence etc,
Since that time we did not receive any correspondence from DIPC apart from the application receipt.
I called immigration today 1.11.13 to enquire about the progress of our application and the nice lady told me that we were assigned a CO on 29.10.13 (3days ago)
We have not received any emails or correspondence off the CO as yet,
We are just curious to know when should we expect CO to contact us?
Thank you for your help!
S+J
Irish- onshore 252511


----------



## praveenfire

Seanwex said:


> Hey all!
> My partner and I lodged a 189 skilled independent application on 30.8.13
> We have uploaded all the documents, ielts (8), skills assessment, PCC, MEDS (cleared) defaco evidence etc,
> Since that time we did not receive any correspondence from DIPC apart from the application receipt.
> I called immigration today 1.11.13 to enquire about the progress of our application and the nice lady told me that we were assigned a CO on 29.10.13 (3days ago)
> We have not received any emails or correspondence off the CO as yet,
> We are just curious to know when should we expect CO to contact us?
> Thank you for your help!
> S+J
> Irish- onshore 252511


There is nothing much you can do other than wait..

If you have uploaded all required documents, you may even get a direct grant else the CO will come back to you for additional documents. 

The time period totally depends on the CO.


----------



## Firetoy

Come on DIBP!!!!!
Give hope to everyone and start spreading grants! right now! I order it!!!!!


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

Please provide the correct answer to bellow question and win return tickets for two and 7 star hotel stay in the tropical island called Sri Lanka at Indian ocean .

What is the current visa state of COLOMBO...?

(A) Granted 
(B) Granted 
(C) Granted


Cheers

XXX


----------



## chaostoaustralia

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Please provide the correct answer to bellow question and win return tickets for two and 7 star hotel stay in the tropical island called Sri Lanka at Indian ocean .
> 
> What is the current visa state of COLOMBO...?
> 
> (A) Granted
> (B) Granted
> (C) Granted
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Congrats!!!


----------



## Colombo

Dear All;

I have blessed by my 189 visa just now...
May god bless you my team-08 mates...

You will be granted soon too.
Thank YOU for being with me when I was in difficult times. 

LOVE you. 

Cheers

XXX


----------



## meetusingh1308

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Please provide the correct answer to bellow question and win return tickets for two and 7 star hotel stay in the tropical island called Sri Lanka at Indian ocean .
> 
> What is the current visa state of COLOMBO...?
> 
> (A) Granted
> (B) Granted
> (C) Granted
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Congratssssssss...


----------



## Firetoy

Colombo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Are you kidding????
OMFG, congratulations man!!!!
I don't have a stamp good enough for you!
CONGRATULATIONS​You are an example of patience!
Good luck in your future man!














Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Please provide the correct answer to bellow question and win return tickets for two and 7 star hotel stay in the tropical island called Sri Lanka at Indian ocean .
> 
> What is the current visa state of COLOMBO...?
> 
> (A) Granted
> (B) Granted
> (C) Granted
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


----------



## manubadboy

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Please provide the correct answer to bellow question and win return tickets for two and 7 star hotel stay in the tropical island called Sri Lanka at Indian ocean .
> 
> What is the current visa state of COLOMBO...?
> 
> (A) Granted
> (B) Granted
> (C) Granted
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Congratulations Colombo.. All the very best dude.. Enjoy!!

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Seanwex

Hey all! My partner and I lodged a 189 skilled independent application on 30.8.13 We have uploaded all the documents, ielts (8), skills assessment, PCC, MEDS (cleared) defaco evidence etc, Since that time we did not receive any correspondence from DIPC apart from the application receipt. I called immigration today 1.11.13 to enquire about the progress of our application and the nice lady told me that we were assigned a CO on 29.10.13 (3days ago) We have not received any emails or correspondence off the CO as yet, We are just curious to know when should we expect CO to contact us? Thank you for your help! S+J Irish- onshore 252511


----------



## kmann

Firetoy said:


> Come on DIBP!!!!!
> Give hope to everyone and start spreading grants! right now! I order it!!!!!


hey guyssss guess wat just got grant mail from brisbane team 33..m so delighted...firetoy thanks for.ur prediction u were right bang on yipeeeeeee.....felix check ur mail as well

will write in detail after smetime just want to enjoy dis moment..

alld best to evryone wautng fr grant u.eill receve urs soon. btw it was direct grant.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## Colombo

Firetoy said:


> Colombo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Are you kidding????
> OMFG, congratulations man!!!!
> I don't have a stamp good enough for you!
> CONGRATULATIONS​You are an example of patience!
> Good luck in your future man!


*Fire toy my man...

Thanks so much for being with me when I was cursing in that thundering sea.
You were a mother of motivator ... man.

They say "when you going through hell, just keep going"

you know what; keep up the good work.

I will bring you a baby Sri Lankan Elephant as a gift when my i m coming Ausi.

Love you man..

Cheers

XXX*


----------



## dchiniwal

What is the number to contact DIAC to verify on the CO allocation?


----------



## manubadboy

kmann said:


> hey guyssss guess wat just got grant mail from brisbane team 33..m so delighted...firetoy thanks for.ur prediction u were right bang on yipeeeeeee.....felix check ur mail as well
> 
> will write in detail after smetime just want to enjoy dis moment..
> 
> alld best to evryone wautng fr grant u.eill receve urs soon. btw it was direct grant.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Congratulations Karan.. All the best for your future mate.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## happy75

Got a grant today. Thanks everyone for helping


----------



## happy75

Hi all,
I also got grant today from team 8 co HG


----------



## praveenfire

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Please provide the correct answer to bellow question and win return tickets for two and 7 star hotel stay in the tropical island called Sri Lanka at Indian ocean .
> 
> What is the current visa state of COLOMBO...?
> 
> (A) Granted
> (B) Granted
> (C) Granted
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Whoooo..... Congratulations Colombo....

That was a hell of wait.... but finally... turned good.

appreciate your patience man...


All the best for your future...

Cheers

Praveen


----------



## akr2013

Hi Guys

I have been a silent reader of this very useful forum. I have just been granted 189 VISA today morning (7:15 AM Singapore time). 4 months of excruciating wait has ended. Will write more details about my incredible story shortly. Just want to enjoy the moment for now.

HEARTY CONGRATULATIONS !!!! to all who received their grants today

BEST WISHES & GOOD LUCK in your journey to AU


----------



## praveenfire

kmann said:


> hey guyssss guess wat just got grant mail from brisbane team 33..m so delighted...firetoy thanks for.ur prediction u were right bang on yipeeeeeee.....felix check ur mail as well
> 
> will write in detail after smetime just want to enjoy dis moment..
> 
> alld best to evryone wautng fr grant u.eill receve urs soon. btw it was direct grant.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Congratulations Karan...

All the best for your future.........

Cheers

Praveen


----------



## praveenfire

akr2013 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this very useful forum. I have just been granted 189 VISA today morning (7:15 AM Singapore time). 4 months of excruciating wait has ended. Will write more details about my incredible story shortly. Just want to enjoy the moment for now.
> 
> HEARTY CONGRATULATIONS !!!! to all who received their grants today
> 
> BEST WISHES & GOOD LUCK in your journey to AU


Congrats man.... All the best for your future...


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

kmann*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

akr2013*








​


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Omg!!! Congratulations colombo and happy75... So very happy for u guys.. Its surprising, happy75 is Sep applicant, team 8 works faster too... Yayyyyy!!! Its Rikki and Ram next!!!


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

happy75*








​


----------



## praveenfire

Firetoy said:


> Come on DIBP!!!!!
> Give hope to everyone and start spreading grants! right now! I order it!!!!!


Good ordering Captain...!!! :fencing::boink:

3 grants in a row... 

Keep steering this ship and let everyone get their Grant..


Regards

PK


----------



## nithin117

@ colombo

congratulations man
u waited long 

where is your party bro

regards

nithin


----------



## Firetoy

Expecting your grant today too!!!
Finger crossed!!!!!



> 3 grants in a row...
> 
> Keep steering this ship and let everyone get their Grant..
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> PK


----------



## praveenfire

Firetoy said:


> Expecting your grant today too!!!
> Finger crossed!!!!!


Thanks Firetoy... 

Hope so...


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations!


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> Come on DIBP!!!!!
> Give hope to everyone and start spreading grants! right now! I order it!!!!!


Hey Firetoy can you order DIBP to send my grant today too 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

akr2013 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this very useful forum. I have just been granted 189 VISA today morning (7:15 AM Singapore time). 4 months of excruciating wait has ended. Will write more details about my incredible story shortly. Just want to enjoy the moment for now.
> 
> HEARTY CONGRATULATIONS !!!! to all who received their grants today
> 
> BEST WISHES & GOOD LUCK in your journey to AU


Congratulations akr2013.. All the very best dude.. Party hard!!

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

happy75 said:


> Got a grant today. Thanks everyone for helping


Congratulations happy75.. You must be really happy happy 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Birender

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Please provide the correct answer to bellow question and win return tickets for two and 7 star hotel stay in the tropical island called Sri Lanka at Indian ocean .
> 
> What is the current visa state of COLOMBO...?
> 
> (A) Granted
> (B) Granted
> (C) Granted
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Colombooooooooooooo...
So fuc*in happy for you..

Let the party start  yeahhhh!!!
C ya soon thr


----------



## goodguy2

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Please provide the correct answer to bellow question and win return tickets for two and 7 star hotel stay in the tropical island called Sri Lanka at Indian ocean .
> 
> What is the current visa state of COLOMBO...?
> 
> (A) Granted
> (B) Granted
> (C) Granted
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX



Many Congratulations Colombo :couch2:

Job Well Done.

Very happy for u.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## argetlam0102

*Happy Day*

Dear All, 

I have been a silent follower of this thread for a long time. will be writing on this post though for the 1st time, and it is to share the good news. Got the Golden Email today. My detailed time line is as follows. 

Decision to move : Nov 2011
1st Skill Assessment application (AIM) : Jan 2012
1st Rejection by AIM : Feb 2012
Decision to Try Again : Sept 2012
Docs Sent to Vetasses : 20th Feb 2013
Positive Assessment by Vetasses : 30th May 2013
Pre Approval by ACT ( After 2 rejection) : 26th Jun 2013
ACT SS Filed : 28th Jun 2013
ACT SS Approved : 28th Aug 2013
190 Filed : 30th Aug 2013
PCC : 2nd Sept 2013
Medical : 25th Sept 2013
CO Assigned (Bris T 34 - AM) : 2nd Oct 2013
1st Query by CO : 9th Oct 2013
2nd Query by CO : 18th Oct 2013
Golden Email : 1st Nov 2013
Expected Date of Departure : Second Week of Jan 2014




Thanks to all the forum members who have been Friends, Philosophers and Guides in this journey.


----------



## DesiTadka

Do grant emails come only in the morning time (AU time) or people have received grants post their lunch hour as well?


----------



## manubadboy

argetlam0102 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread for a long time. will be writing on this post though for the 1st time, and it is to share the good news. Got the Golden Email today. My detailed time line is as follows.
> 
> Decision to move : Nov 2011
> 1st Skill Assessment application (AIM) : Jan 2012
> 1st Rejection by AIM : Feb 2012
> Decision to Try Again : Sept 2012
> Docs Sent to Vetasses : 20th Feb 2013
> Positive Assessment by Vetasses : 30th May 2013
> Pre Approval by ACT ( After 2 rejection) : 26th Jun 2013
> ACT SS Filed : 28th Jun 2013
> ACT SS Approved : 28th Aug 2013
> 190 Filed : 30th Aug 2013
> PCC : 2nd Sept 2013
> Medical : 25th Sept 2013
> CO Assigned (Bris T 34 - AM) : 2nd Oct 2013
> 1st Query by CO : 9th Oct 2013
> 2nd Query by CO : 18th Oct 2013
> Golden Email : 1st Nov 2013
> Expected Date of Departure : Second Week of Jan 2014
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members who have been Friends, Philosophers and Guides in this journey.


Congratulations argetlam.. Real impressive timeline my friend.. Have fun..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## abhaytomar

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> I have blessed by my 189 visa just now...
> May god bless you my team-08 mates...
> 
> You will be granted soon too.
> Thank YOU for being with me when I was in difficult times.
> 
> LOVE you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Hey Colombo, Congrats....I hope some good news for me too by end of day today....


----------



## abhaytomar

happy75 said:


> Hi all,
> I also got grant today from team 8 co HG


Hi,

Congrats mate....Enjoy your weekend now....


----------



## manubadboy

DesiTadka said:


> Do grant emails come only in the morning time (AU time) or people have received grants post their lunch hour as well?


I have seen Grant emails come till 1430hrs(IST).. So its not just the morning time 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## akshay1229

Seanwex said:


> Hey all! My partner and I lodged a 189 skilled independent application on 30.8.13 We have uploaded all the documents, ielts (8), skills assessment, PCC, MEDS (cleared) defaco evidence etc, Since that time we did not receive any correspondence from DIPC apart from the application receipt. I called immigration today 1.11.13 to enquire about the progress of our application and the nice lady told me that we were assigned a CO on 29.10.13 (3days ago) We have not received any emails or correspondence off the CO as yet, We are just curious to know when should we expect CO to contact us? Thank you for your help! S+J Irish- onshore 252511


Hi....as u have uploaded all docs upfront..u will get direct grant...good luck for that..

in my case, my CO allocated on 5th Sept and CO contacted me on 14th Oct, as I hadnt submitted PCC...

So good luck for your case...u ll get grant soon...


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

argetlam0102*








​


----------



## happy75

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> happy75*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks a lot firetoy this seal is much precious


----------



## abhaytomar

Seanwex said:


> Hey all! My partner and I lodged a 189 skilled independent application on 30.8.13 We have uploaded all the documents, ielts (8), skills assessment, PCC, MEDS (cleared) defaco evidence etc, Since that time we did not receive any correspondence from DIPC apart from the application receipt. I called immigration today 1.11.13 to enquire about the progress of our application and the nice lady told me that we were assigned a CO on 29.10.13 (3days ago) We have not received any emails or correspondence off the CO as yet, We are just curious to know when should we expect CO to contact us? Thank you for your help! S+J Irish- onshore 252511


Hi,
If all the documents are uploaded then I think your grant is on the way may be next week.
In case if your CO asks any additional document then he will get in touch with you else he will grant you VISA directly.

Thanks,


----------



## Maverick123

manubadboy said:


> I have seen Grant emails come till 1430hrs(IST).. So its not just the morning time
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Hope you are right mate...1430 IST is like 9 AM aust time...but its always good if grants come in second half as well..the more the merrier..!!


----------



## akr2013

manubadboy said:


> Congratulations akr2013.. All the very best dude.. Party hard!!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum



Thanks Manubadboy

Will certainly Party like HELL !!! Hope you had a rocking party as well 

I can't believe my good luck. I actually got the VISA, after I formally submitted a Letter of Withdrawal for my VISA application. CO assigned to me was so awesome, she asked me not to withdraw and told me to wait. (anyway, I will be posting my detailed experience shortly and will be sharing some inputs I have).

- Ashish


----------



## manubadboy

akr2013 said:


> Thanks Manubadboy
> 
> Will certainly Party like HELL !!! Hope you had a rocking party as well
> 
> I can't believe my good luck. I actually got the VISA, after I formally submitted a Letter of Withdrawal for my VISA application. CO assigned to me was so awesome, she asked me not to withdraw and told me to wait. (anyway, I will be posting my detailed experience shortly and will be sharing some inputs I have).
> 
> - Ashish


That sounds like one hell of a story mate.. Do write out.. Btw who was ur CO and from which team?

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Birender

kmann said:


> hey guyssss guess wat just got grant mail from brisbane team 33..m so delighted...firetoy thanks for.ur prediction u were right bang on yipeeeeeee.....felix check ur mail as well
> 
> will write in detail after smetime just want to enjoy dis moment..
> 
> alld best to evryone wautng fr grant u.eill receve urs soon. btw it was direct grant.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


congrats man.. can you please share the initials of your CO?


----------



## manubadboy

Maverick123 said:


> Hope you are right mate...1430 IST is like 9 AM aust time...but its always good if grants come in second half as well..the more the merrier..!!


Not 9AM but 8PM.. That is Sydney time.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## akr2013

THANK YOU Firetoy

It was one hell of a roller coaster ride for me. 

Getting my assessment in new ACS format [DOWN]
Getting Invited [UP]
Submitting visa application with wrong points claim [DOWN]
CO Allocated [UP]
Realizing my mistake and sending a VISA Withdrawal letter [DOWN]
CO advising me not to make withdrawal [CONFUSED]
CO rectifying my points score [UP]
PCC and Meds [UP]
Grant [UP, UP and Away]


----------



## Maverick123

It looks to be a day full with visa grants..!! Congrats to all the people who got the golden mail this week..!!

Hey firetoy...can you plz put ur predictions for next week..? I m still in search for my golden mail..:fencing:


----------



## Firetoy

Sunday afternoon mate!



Maverick123 said:


> It looks to be a day full with visa grants..!! Congrats to all the people who got the golden mail this week..!!
> 
> Hey firetoy...can you plz put ur predictions for next week..? I m still in search for my golden mail..:fencing:


----------



## thanich

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Please provide the correct answer to bellow question and win return tickets for two and 7 star hotel stay in the tropical island called Sri Lanka at Indian ocean .
> 
> What is the current visa state of COLOMBO...?
> 
> (A) Granted
> (B) Granted
> (C) Granted
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Congratulations.... colombo....


----------



## vikasmart

Dear Felix, u said anything can happen after 4 weeks. But I have applied through agent. He doesn't check my application frequently. He don't provide much details also. He said wait for 2-3 months. Now how I will be aware if some development is happening?


----------



## thanich

kmann said:


> hey guyssss guess wat just got grant mail from brisbane team 33..m so delighted...firetoy thanks for.ur prediction u were right bang on yipeeeeeee.....felix check ur mail as well
> 
> will write in detail after smetime just want to enjoy dis moment..
> 
> alld best to evryone wautng fr grant u.eill receve urs soon. btw it was direct grant.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Congratulations ....kmannnnn......


----------



## akshay1229

manubadboy said:


> Not 9AM but 8PM.. That is Sydney time..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


DST is changed last month...and time is considered for Adelaide...just exactly 4 hours ahead..
GSM is handled at Adelaide.


----------



## srikar

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Please provide the correct answer to bellow question and win return tickets for two and 7 star hotel stay in the tropical island called Sri Lanka at Indian ocean .
> 
> What is the current visa state of COLOMBO...?
> 
> (A) Granted
> (B) Granted
> (C) Granted
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Colombo,finally you got it man, your patience has paid off.
I would not have lasted so long if I were you.
Take a break and party hard.
Good luck for your future.
All the best!!!!!!!!


----------



## argetlam0102

manubadboy said:


> Congratulations argetlam.. Real impressive timeline my friend.. Have fun..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Thanks Manu


----------



## SunnyK

manubadboy said:


> Congrats Sunny and Belated Happy Birthday..
> All the best mate!!


Thank you Manu!!!


----------



## argetlam0102

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> argetlam0102*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks firetoy.


----------



## manubadboy

akshay1229 said:


> DST is changed last month...and time is considered for Adelaide...just exactly 4 hours ahead..
> GSM is handled at Adelaide.


Ok.. Still doesnt make 9AM.. And my guess is Adelaide is 5hrs ahead as of now and not 4..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Maverick123

manubadboy said:


> Ok.. Still doesnt make 9AM.. And my guess is Adelaide is 5hrs ahead as of now and not 4..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Mate...Adelaide is exactly 5 hrs. ahead of India..so if its 9 AM in India..it will be 2 PM in Adelaide...


----------



## hafeezsl

sre375 said:


> Making my final move, have served notice to my current employer. No looking back now


All the best guys who r planning go movr. I got my grant in july

Planning to make first entry in april for a holiday and then move permanently in july or august... have 2 kids and son is too small to move now itself...

Hoping for the best


----------



## gayamona

Hi all,

I have applied for 189 on Oct 1st 2013. I have uploaded all documents including PCC. Only medicals are pending and I was waiting for the CO to request for it. Today morning my documents status in the DIAC page changed to 'RECEIVED'. Earlier when I uploaded it was 'REQUIRED'.

But I have not received any email on the CO allocation. Pls let me know what does the document status 'RECEIVED' means? Do I have a CO now ?

Regards,
Gayathri


----------



## akshay1229

manubadboy said:


> Ok.. Still doesnt make 9AM.. And my guess is Adelaide is 5hrs ahead as of now and not 4..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Sorry..before oct, it was 4 hours and now its 5 hours...I mean to say that by DST.


----------



## jjain

felix2020 said:


> If you upload everything before CO allocation including MED and PCC, you may get a quicker grant.


The status yesterday changed from 'required' to 'received' in the portal for all my documents but I did not receive any email reg allocation of CO...trying to maintain my calm...layball:


----------



## kmann

Birender said:


> congrats man.. can you please share the initials of your CO?


Sure man its ES......you CO is from team 33 as well ??


----------



## akshay1229

jjain said:


> The status yesterday changed from 'required' to 'received' in the portal for all my documents but I did not receive any email reg allocation of CO...trying to maintain my calm...layball:


Most of applicants got "received" status yesterday..its just part of system process..


----------



## waitingwaiting

Jeremie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received my grant notification yesterday and would like to share my timeline with you all -
> 
> EOI - 22/08/13 (189), Invite - 02/09/13, Lodge - 02/09/13, CO - 24/10/13 - though no contact from CO, Grant - 30/10/13.
> 
> I have front-uploaded all the required documents and I have done my medical in December 2012 for 485 visa, though I want to point out that I was aware that I would apply for permanent residency in the coming months, thus I didn't do temporary medical exams, rather I completed the permanent exams which in addition include HIV blood test.
> 
> I am onshore applicant. I rang DIBP and they told me a CO was allocated on the 24/10/13 and if he/she required additional info/documents he/she will contact me. But no contact at all from CO and received my direct grant. My occupation is 221111.
> 
> I do read the expact forum here and there when I can and it is really helpful and very informative. Thank you to everyone for the great job and advise.
> 
> Anyone that has applied at the beginning of September you may call DIBP as most probably a CO has been allocated to your case.
> 
> Wish you all speedy grant and all the best. Hang in there, your grant is just around the corner.


Congratulation jeremie for your grant...and best of luck for your future. 
i just have a question regarding medicals. i have done my my medicals on May 2013 in Melbourne at medibank pvt but they havnt given me any HAPID ; just recieved a reference number which i have attached with my 189 visa file. And i have recieved the medicals at my home address.

Should i send these medicals to adeliade office or everything is done electronically ? should i worry about this or not


----------



## akr2013

manubadboy said:


> That sounds like one hell of a story mate.. Do write out.. Btw who was ur CO and from which team?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


CO: NV 
team: Brisbane T33


----------



## ruchkal

TheEndGame said:


> Ruchkal even i am waiting from so long.


Hi End Game...

What to do.. :fencing::fencing:All others in our day has got grants right... What is the team of your CO?

Lets hope and pray for the best buddy... 

Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal

kmann said:


> Sure man its ES......you CO is from team 33 as well ??


Congratulations on your grant Karan.... lane:lane:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Birender

kmann said:


> Sure man its ES......you CO is from team 33 as well ??


yesss...


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations Colombo... :cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2: Finally your patience is paid off...

BTW, where can I find a 7 star hotel in Sri Lanka? :tongue1::tongue1: 

Just kidding buddy... All the best for your future... :thumb::thumb:

Ruchkal


----------



## sagz

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Please provide the correct answer to bellow question and win return tickets for two and 7 star hotel stay in the tropical island called Sri Lanka at Indian ocean .
> 
> What is the current visa state of COLOMBO...?
> 
> (A) Granted
> (B) Granted
> (C) Granted
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Congratulations


----------



## ruchkal

happy75 said:


> Got a grant today. Thanks everyone for helping



Congratulation Happy75... :cheer2::flypig::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2: This must be the happiest day of happy75...hoto::becky::becky:

All the best buddy...

Ruchkal


----------



## Birender

akr2013 said:


> CO: NV
> team: Brisbane T33


can you please update your timeline.


----------



## Gautham53

hafeezsl said:


> All the best guys who r planning go movr. I got my grant in july
> 
> Planning to make first entry in april for a holiday and then move permanently in july or august... have 2 kids and son is too small to move now itself...
> 
> Hoping for the best


When are you due to make your first entry, I think it's 5 months from the date of grant


----------



## jjain

akshay1229 said:


> Most of applicants got "received" status yesterday..its just part of system process..


Yeah...mine will still take about a month more...


----------



## ram2013

Colombo said:


> Dear All; I have blessed by my 189 visa just now... May god bless you my team-08 mates... You will be granted soon too. Thank YOU for being with me when I was in difficult times. LOVE you. Cheers XXX


 That's really good news. Congrats n enjoyyyyyy May I know ur CO initials? visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ram2013

happy75 said:


> Hi all, I also got grant today from team 8 co HG


Hi mate,

Congrats n enjoy. 

Am also from same CO

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon


----------



## jjain

gayamona said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for 189 on Oct 1st 2013. I have uploaded all documents including PCC. Only medicals are pending and I was waiting for the CO to request for it. Today morning my documents status in the DIAC page changed to 'RECEIVED'. Earlier when I uploaded it was 'REQUIRED'.
> 
> But I have not received any email on the CO allocation. Pls let me know what does the document status 'RECEIVED' means? Do I have a CO now ?
> 
> Regards,
> Gayathri


Hi,

I had the same experience as yours. But I came to know that it is a system generated change that confirms that system has received your documents. This has got nothing to do with CO allocation or with the fact that the no further docs will be requested. 
Also, if you can get your meds done ..get it done to expedite the process....8 weeks is something you need to have patience for subclass 189 and in the meanwhile CO will contact you for any further docs if needed. 

Thanks.


----------



## akr2013

Birender said:


> can you please update your timeline.


Timeline below:
261112:ACS: 9/05/2013 (New) |IELTS: L8.5/R8.0/W8.5/S8.0|189: 21/7/13 (65 points) |PCC: 10th Oct |Med:14th Oct |CO: 19/09/2013| GRANT:01/11/2013


----------



## baba18

praveenfire said:


> One more week comes to an end with no signs of Visa... :juggle:
> 
> Like someone told earlier.... CO's might be taking a break and enjoying the weather..


we have almost the same time line


----------



## ram2013

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> Omg!!! Congratulations colombo and happy75... So very happy for u guys.. Its surprising, happy75 is Sep applicant, team 8 works faster too... Yayyyyy!!! Its Rikki and Ram next!!!


Yes sowmya it's myself, rikki n amitso waiting for long time. Am waiting for PCC n will receive on 11nov.

Seems like T8 is working fast nowadays.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon


----------



## hafeezsl

Gautham53 said:


> When are you due to make your first entry, I think it's 5 months from the date of grant


Have time till 6th july 14


----------



## ruchkal

akr2013 said:


> Timeline below:
> 261112:ACS: 9/05/2013 (New) |IELTS: L8.5/R8.0/W8.5/S8.0|189: 21/7/13 (65 points) |PCC: 10th Oct |Med:14th Oct |CO: 19/09/2013| GRANT:01/11/2013


Congratulations Akr2013... lane:lane::clap2:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

All the very best for your future... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Ruchkal


----------



## sendshaz

Hello
Any idea about casr officer RL from Adelaide team 2?How is she????Thanks


----------



## gayamona

jjain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had the same experience as yours. But I came to know that it is a system generated change that confirms that system has received your documents. This has got nothing to do with CO allocation or with the fact that the no further docs will be requested.
> Also, if you can get your meds done ..get it done to expedite the process....8 weeks is something you need to have patience for subclass 189 and in the meanwhile CO will contact you for any further docs if needed.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi jjain,

Thanks for the response. I also had this question on Medicals. Shouldn't we be doing it when the CO asks us to do. Also is FORM 80 mandatory? I haven't done that so far.

Thanks.


----------



## G D SINGH

gayamona said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for 189 on Oct 1st 2013. I have uploaded all documents including PCC. Only medicals are pending and I was waiting for the CO to request for it. Today morning my documents status in the DIAC page changed to 'RECEIVED'. Earlier when I uploaded it was 'REQUIRED'.
> 
> But I have not received any email on the CO allocation. Pls let me know what does the document status 'RECEIVED' means? Do I have a CO now ?
> 
> Regards,
> Gayathri


Hi,

You may generate the HAP letter for getting the medicals done, by clicking on "Organise Medicals (or something like that)". Why are you waiting for CO to be assigned? You should do it upfront as this will save a lot of time for you.

Cheers..


----------



## AM

Wow awesome news Colombo. Enjoy your well deserved vacation. You co initials please ?

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## AM

I hope to get some news today hopefully

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## Mroks

gayamona said:


> Hi jjain,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I also had this question on Medicals. Shouldn't we be doing it when the CO asks us to do. Also is FORM 80 mandatory? I haven't done that so far.
> 
> Thanks.


Form 80 is mandatory, CO will definitely ask for it. Better upload it before CO gets assigned.


----------



## gayamona

Mroks said:


> Form 80 is mandatory, CO will definitely ask for it. Better upload it before CO gets assigned.


Thanks Mroks. I will start filling up the FORM 80 and upload it.


----------



## Vincentluf

Since weeks some of my documents status remained 'Required' and today all of them are showing 'Received' . I believe that someone is looking at my application. Hope to hear some good news soon


----------



## jjain

gayamona said:


> Hi jjain,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I also had this question on Medicals. Shouldn't we be doing it when the CO asks us to do. Also is FORM 80 mandatory? I haven't done that so far.
> 
> Thanks.


No, there is no need to wait for CO to be assigned. You can get the medical done. The meds are usually valid for 6 months if I am not wrong. Also, I did not fill Form 80 but it is known that India is a high risk country from immigration point of view. I might upload it today if I get time but I am not much worried about it).
The information about meds is available below
My Health Declarations

Thanks.


----------



## oraclrock

Goran said:


> It seems Team 33 Brisbane is slow is giving grants basing from your timeline


BUt people in the front page mentioned that Team 33 is quite fast.


----------



## mithu93ku

vijay983 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> As I told they are not migrating with me.I mentioned their particulars for non-migrating dependent.
> Also I have been charged for one applicant only.
> 
> I checked the link you shared here and it says :
> 
> "Note: Any dependent family member removed from an application will still need to satisfy any applicable health and character requirements. "


You should declare that your parents are not your dependent family member and thus avoid health and character requirements.


----------



## akr2013

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations Akr2013... lane:lane::clap2:lane::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> All the very best for your future... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Ruchkal



Thanks RuchKal


----------



## Sunlight11

Hello,

in Form 80, there's a question (No.11) asking about *Other passports/travel documents* ... do we've to include the previous expired passports as well ? Or it is only for other country's passport?


----------



## srikar

kmann said:


> hey guyssss guess wat just got grant mail from brisbane team 33..m so delighted...firetoy thanks for.ur prediction u were right bang on yipeeeeeee.....felix check ur mail as well
> 
> will write in detail after smetime just want to enjoy dis moment..
> 
> alld best to evryone wautng fr grant u.eill receve urs soon. btw it was direct grant.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Congrats and all the best for your future!!!!


----------



## srikar

Looks like that's it for this week,Only 3 grants today?
Week started and ended with 3 grants.
Hope Next week will clear off all the Aug applicants.
All the best guys!!


----------



## sagz

akr2013 said:


> Timeline below:
> 261112:ACS: 9/05/2013 (New) |IELTS: L8.5/R8.0/W8.5/S8.0|189: 21/7/13 (65 points) |PCC: 10th Oct |Med:14th Oct |CO: 19/09/2013| GRANT:01/11/2013


Congratulations


----------



## sid2224

*Old ACS Letter*

Hi All,

I got my ACS assessment done last year, 25th Jul 2013. Based on this assessment, I got my State sponsorship with Victoria.
I lodged subclass 190 on 20th Oct 2013 with my VIC SS and ACS claiming 60points.

What is worrying me most is whether DIBP will reassess my work experience (as per new ACS rules, I am not sure how many years will be deducted). 

If that is the case I may lose 5points and I am not sure of the consequences 

My education and experience details: 1.5years experience in India, 4.9 years experience in Australia (with which I claimed 10points), Bachelors discipline: Electronics and Communication.

Experts, Please advise.

Regards,
Sid


----------



## akr2013

akshay1229 said:


> Most of applicants got "received" status yesterday..its just part of system process..



Document Status change is sometimes confusing.

When i renewed my passport and uploaded form 929 on 11/Sep, the document changed to 'Received' status on 23/Sep

Then, when i submitted my Meds on 14/Oct, it changed to 'Received' status on 16/Oct

Lastly, when i submitted my PCC on 30/Oct, it changed to 'Received' status on the very next day (31/Oct)

Looking at the timeline, I am inclined to think that if you are assigned a CO and the document is viewed by your CO, then the status changes to 'Received' . I maybe wrong.


----------



## ahmedhasan

sinuma said:


> Hi Mithu, just about to ask where is Mithu, why haven't I receive any message from him n there you go....hahaha.
> 
> Thanks a lot.




Congraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaats Uma

really so happy for you and tasneem 

good luck to the new future 

really so happppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppy to you:israel:


----------



## sid2224

*Old ACS Letter*

Hi All,

I got my ACS assessment done last year, 25th Jul 2013. Based on this assessment, I got my State sponsorship with Victoria.
I lodged subclass 190 on 20th Oct 2013 with my VIC SS and ACS claiming 60points.

What is worrying me most is whether DIBP will reassess my work experience (as per new ACS rules, I am not sure how many years will be deducted). 

If that is the case I may lose 5points and I am not sure of the consequences 

My education and experience details: 1.5years experience in India, 4.9 years experience in Australia (with which I claimed 10points), Bachelors discipline: Electronics and Communication.

Experts, Please advise.

Regards,
Sid


----------



## praveenreddy

sendshaz said:


> Hello
> Any idea about casr officer RL from Adelaide team 2?How is she????Thanks


Hi friend

When did u for ur co did she asked any extra documents for u. I have got the same co last 5 days back by she did not asked me any extra documents old she said she will ask if she needed any further info. 

Only one more member gatraak got the co and he is waiting from 3 months for his grant. 

Let us hope for the positive result. Best of luck


----------



## felix2020

Congratulation to everyone who got grants today !!

Specially to my dear friend : Colombo

Never give up on anything, great things take time


Hey, Kman, I checked my email hundred times today... no grant for me.​


----------



## weel

Dear friends,

I'm a 190 applicant and already lodge a visa on 23rd Oct. My partner has worked in UAE (2years) and Singapore(2years) during the past 10 years. Does she need to get police clearance certificate form each country? She already got PCC form Sri Lanka police except above 4 years. Will DIAC request the PCC from UAE and Singapore?


----------



## gtaark

5 months and 12 days since visa lodgement

3 months and 5 days since CO allotment

:fencing: The condition of both my CO's (RL and SO). They should stop fighting on my application and give me a GRANT. 




praveenreddy said:


> Hi friend
> 
> When did u for ur co did she asked any extra documents for u. I have got the same co last 5 days back by she did not asked me any extra documents old she said she will ask if she needed any further info.
> 
> Only one more member gatraak got the co and he is waiting from 3 months for his grant.
> 
> Let us hope for the positive result. Best of luck


----------



## chrisann28

akr2013 said:


> Timeline below:
> 261112:ACS: 9/05/2013 (New) |IELTS: L8.5/R8.0/W8.5/S8.0|189: 21/7/13 (65 points) |PCC: 10th Oct |Med:14th Oct |CO: 19/09/2013| GRANT:01/11/2013


Congratulations akr2013!


----------



## JasminaCv

Dear friends,

I want to inform you that our visa journey came to it's end.... THIS MORNING WE GOT OUR VISA GRANT..... Yuhuuuu))

Developer programmer
SS NSW Approval: June 29th
Visa Lodge:August 27th
Visa Grant : November 1st

Thanks for your support and i wish you to get your grants as quick as possible....

God bless you all....

See you in OZ dear friends


----------



## JasminaCv

ss approval July 29th, sorry


----------



## chrisann28

kmann said:


> hey guyssss guess wat just got grant mail from brisbane team 33..m so delighted...firetoy thanks for.ur prediction u were right bang on yipeeeeeee.....felix check ur mail as well
> 
> will write in detail after smetime just want to enjoy dis moment..
> 
> alld best to evryone wautng fr grant u.eill receve urs soon. btw it was direct grant.
> 
> Regards,
> Karan


Congratulations Karan!


----------



## ruchkal

JasminaCv said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I want to inform you that our visa journey came to it's end.... THIS MORNING WE GOT OUR VISA GRANT..... Yuhuuuu))
> 
> Developer programmer
> SS NSW Approval: June 29th
> Visa Lodge:August 27th
> Visa Grant : November 1st
> 
> Thanks for your support and i wish you to get your grants as quick as possible....
> 
> God bless you all....
> 
> See you in OZ dear friends



Congratulations buddy....:cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2:

All the very best for your future.... :second::second:

Ruchkal


----------



## kmann

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation to everyone who got grants today !!
> 
> Specially to my dear friend : Colombo
> 
> Never give up on anything, great things take time
> 
> 
> Hey, Kman, I checked my email hundred times today... no grant for me.​


probably on monday you will receive your grant.........best wishes with you bro


----------



## kmann

chrisann28 said:


> Congratulations Karan!


thanks a lot buddy.....


----------



## kmann

manubadboy said:


> Congratulations Karan.. All the best for your future mate..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


thanks a lot man........wish you will get ur grant soon as well.....Good luck


----------



## chrisann28

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Please provide the correct answer to bellow question and win return tickets for two and 7 star hotel stay in the tropical island called Sri Lanka at Indian ocean .
> 
> What is the current visa state of COLOMBO...?
> 
> (A) Granted
> (B) Granted
> (C) Granted
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Congratulations Colombo!


----------



## gbhatia7

Hi Guys,
Yesterday, the status of most of my documents was changed to received and date was updated to 31/10/2013 against the status. Does it mean that i have a Case Officer?
Also, From yesterday i am able to see a link on my evisa page which states that 
*"Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant."* . This link was not present earlier.

Does it mean that somebody has started looking into my application?


----------



## kmann

praveenfire said:


> Congratulations Karan...
> 
> All the best for your future.........
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Praveen


Thanks a lot praveen......you will also receive ur grant soon....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## felix2020

kmann said:


> probably on monday you will receive your grant.........best wishes with you bro


Thank you. Hope your prediction comes true.


----------



## felix2020

gbhatia7 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Yesterday, the status of most of my documents was changed to received and date was updated to 31/10/2013 against the status. Does it mean that i have a Case Officer?
> Also, From yesterday i am able to see a link on my evisa page which states that
> *"Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant."* . This link was not present earlier.


When did you lodge your application ?


----------



## gbhatia7

felix2020 said:


> When did you lodge your application ?


I Applied on 3rd Oct 2013.


----------



## sumitrustagi2001

Guys needed your help in lodging my 190.

1. All copies should be certified by notary only or can be authorised by an equivalent of authorized person in australia.
2. Can parents be added in the application. 
3. What is the amount of visa fees.
4. Can form-16 be submitted in lieu of salary slips.
5. Documents submitted at the time of skill assessment required again or not.
6. I got positive skill assessment based on masters and advance diploma(IT). Do I need to get bachelor assessed to get marks for bachelor degree(non IT).


----------



## akr2013

sagz said:


> Congratulations


Thank you Sagz


----------



## felix2020

gbhatia7 said:


> I Applied on 3rd Oct 2013.


There is a possibility that a CO or a team is working on your application. The team makes sure the application is complete before passing on to the CO.


----------



## akr2013

chrisann28 said:


> Congratulations akr2013!


Thank you Chrisann28


----------



## gbhatia7

felix2020 said:


> There is a possibility that a CO or a team is working on your application. The team makes sure the application is complete before passing on to the CO.


Thanks Felix.So by, when can i expect any communcation from CO or the intimation of the team. Any predictions?


----------



## chrisann28

manubadboy said:


> Hey Firetoy can you order DIBP to send my grant today too
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Hi manubadboy! We've a lodged 190 at the same date, 12th Sept. I got my 
CO last 21st Oct and uploaded the police clearance last 28th Oct... Since then I haven't heard anything from my CO.

Hope we can also get our grant soon! All the best!


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> Dear Felix, u said anything can happen after 4 weeks. But I have applied through agent. He doesn't check my application frequently. He don't provide much details also. He said wait for 2-3 months. Now how I will be aware if some development is happening?


Get your TRN and password from your agent. You can check your e-visa status at the following link:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

You can also call DIBP at the end of 6 weeks to ask about the progress of your case.

Don't depend on your agent.


----------



## felix2020

gbhatia7 said:


> Thanks Felix.So by, when can i expect any communcation from CO or the intimation of the team. Any predictions?


It depends on the visa subclass you applied for. If you lodged 190, expect some form of communication within 5 weeks of lodgement. If it is 189, expect 8 weeks. If you front loaded everything including MED and PCC, you may also get a direct grant.


----------



## emaniphani

am i dreaming or I just became a permenant resident of australia. just received my grant still shivering cant believe what just happend!!!!!!! thanks felix and firetoy for keeping my hopes up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srikar

emaniphani said:


> am i dreaming or I just became a permenant resident of australia. just received my grant still shivering cant believe what just happend!!!!!!! thanks felix and firetoy for keeping my hopes up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats Phani,Enjoy the moment.All the best for your future!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gbhatia7

felix2020 said:


> It depends on the visa subclass you applied for. If you lodged 190, expect some form of communication within 5 weeks of lodgement. If it is 189, expect 8 weeks. If you front loaded everything including MED and PCC, you may also get a direct grant.


Hi Felix,
I have applied for 190 subclass and havent done my medicals as i am not able to get the HAP-Id. "The medical have not been determined yet ..." message is coming on my evisa page.


----------



## felix2020

sumitrustagi2001 said:


> Guys needed your help in lodging my 190.
> 
> 1. All copies should be certified by notary only or can be authorised by an equivalent of authorized person in australia.
> 2. Can parents be added in the application.
> 3. What is the amount of visa fees.
> 4. Can form-16 be submitted in lieu of salary slips.
> 5. Documents submitted at the time of skill assessment required again or not.
> 6. I got positive skill assessment based on masters and advance diploma(IT). Do I need to get bachelor assessed to get marks for bachelor degree(non IT).


1. All copies should be certified by someone equivalent to a Justice of the Peace in Australia. Colour scanning without certification is also accepted.

2. Yes, You can add them as a dependant. If you included them in your EOI, you can add them. You will need MED and PCC for them. They will also need to meet English language requirements. 

3. Individual application fee is $3520. If you are adding dependants, additional fees will apply. 

4. Yes, you can. But it depends on your CO.

5. Yes, it is need to be submitted again to the DIBP.

6. It depends on your CO. If you claim points for masters, you will also need a bachelors., but it depends.


----------



## thanich

emaniphani said:


> am i dreaming or I just became a permenant resident of australia. just received my grant still shivering cant believe what just happend!!!!!!! thanks felix and firetoy for keeping my hopes up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations. ..All the best for your future. ..


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

argetlam0102 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been request yousilent follower of this thread for a long time. will be writing on this post though for the 1st time, and it is to share the good news. Got the Golden Email today. My detailed time line is as follows.
> 
> Decision to move : Nov 2011
> 1st Skill Assessment application (AIM) : Jan 2012
> 1st Rejection by AIM : Feb 2012
> Decision to Try Again : Sept 2012
> Docs Sent to Vetasses : 20th Feb 2013
> Positive Assessment by Vetasses : 30th May 2013
> Pre Approval by ACT ( After 2 rejection) : 26th Jun 2013
> ACT SS Filed : 28th Jun 2013
> ACT SS Approved : 28th Aug 2013
> 190 Filed  : 30th Aug 2013
> PCC : 2nd Sept 2013
> Medical : 25th Sept 2013
> CO Assigned (Bris T 34 - AM) : 2nd Oct 2013
> 1st Query by CO : 9th Oct 2013
> 2nd Query by CO : 18th Oct 2013
> Golden Email : 1st Nov 2013
> Expected Date of Departure : Second Week of Jan 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members who have been Friends, Philosophers and Guides in this journey.


Hi

First of all congrats for your grant.

May I please request you to let me know your application was for which category while appying with AIM and what was the reason of rejection?? Subsequently you tried in which category and got approved. 

I am curious to know as my case is with AIM.

Regards

Sanjeev


----------



## felix2020

chrisann28 said:


> Hi manubadboy! We've a lodged 190 at the same date, 12th Sept. I got my
> CO last 21st Oct and uploaded the police clearance last 28th Oct... Since then I haven't heard anything from my CO.
> 
> Hope we can also get our grant soon! All the best!


You should have front loaded your PCC. It would save time. Anyway, you will get your grant on Monday Morning 10:00 AM ACDT.


----------



## felix2020

emaniphani said:


> am i dreaming or I just became a permenant resident of australia. just received my grant still shivering cant believe what just happend!!!!!!! thanks felix and firetoy for keeping my hopes up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulation emaniphani !!

See you soon in Australia !!​


----------



## felix2020

gbhatia7 said:


> Hi Felix,
> I have applied for 190 subclass and havent done my medicals as i am not able to get the HAP-Id. "The medical have not been determined yet ..." message is coming on my evisa page.


HAP ID is available on your e-visa status page. Log in with your TRN and password at the following page and then click "Organize your Medical" and then click "Print referral letter."

Your referral letter will have HAP ID and other information. Print this letter and go to a DIBP approved e-medical centre with your passport. 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

If you are not getting "organize your medical link", it may be that you have previously done medical for some other types of visa and your CO needs to determine whether you need new medical or not. It could be a system glitch too. 

If you don't have the link, you have to wait for your CO.


----------



## gbhatia7

felix2020 said:


> HAP ID is available on your e-visa status page. Log in with your TRN and password at the following page and then click "Organize your Medical" and then click "Print referral letter."
> 
> Your referral letter will have HAP ID and other information. Print this letter and go to a DIBP approved e-medical centre with your passport.
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


The Organize your Medical is not visible/appearing on evisa page. It has only health checks link..


----------



## TheEndGame

ruchkal said:


> Hi End Game...
> 
> What to do.. :fencing::fencing:All others in our day has got grants right... What is the team of your CO?
> 
> Lets hope and pray for the best buddy...
> 
> Ruchkal


Adelaide team 2
Co LE

One more day is over. No big Diwali celebration for me. I'll be waiting eagerly for monday now


----------



## felix2020

gbhatia7 said:


> The Organize your Medical is not visible/appearing on evisa page. It has only health checks link..


Then you have to wait for your CO.

Are you onshore and did you do any medical recently for other types of visa ?


----------



## gbhatia7

felix2020 said:


> Then you have to wait for your CO.
> 
> Are you onshore and did you do any medical recently for other types of visa ?


Yes, I am onshore and have done my medicals last december for 457 visa.


----------



## felix2020

TheEndGame said:


> Adelaide team 2
> Co LE
> 
> One more day is over. No big Diwali celebration for me. I'll be waiting eagerly for monday now


Your grant is coming Monday morning 10:00 am ACDT.


----------



## chrisann28

emaniphani said:


> am i dreaming or I just became a permenant resident of australia. just received my grant still shivering cant believe what just happend!!!!!!! thanks felix and firetoy for keeping my hopes up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats emaniphani!


----------



## felix2020

gbhatia7 said:


> Yes, I am onshore and have done my medicals last december for 457 visa.


Can you tell me whether you did all these:

1. General medical examination.

2. Chest X-ray

3. HIV Blood test.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

emaniphani*








​


----------



## TheEndGame

felix2020 said:


> Your grant is coming Monday morning 10:00 am ACDT.


Thanks felix


----------



## praveenfire

Finally... 

The much awaited Golden EMAIL came.......

That's rite..... I just became a permanent resident of Australia. 

:whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

My agent just called and informed me... 

Thanks a lot guys...especially firetoy and felix...

This forum rocks...

Congratulation to everyone who got grants today !!!!

And those who are waiting - just hang in there..you visa is round the corner.
You will get it soon. Wish you all good luck..

Cheers Praveen


----------



## s_agrasen

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> in Form 80, there's a question (No.11) asking about *Other passports/travel documents* ... do we've to include the previous expired passports as well ? Or it is only for other country's passport?


It is only for other country passport? Expired passport means Expired...NOT VALID....

Only provide a details of valid documents


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

PRAVEENFIRE*








​
What did I tell you before???? I was expecting your grant today!!!!!!
Party hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## felix2020

praveenfire said:


> Finally...
> 
> The much awaited Golden EMAIL came.......
> 
> That's rite..... I just became a permanent resident of Australia.
> 
> :whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> My agent just called and informed me...
> 
> Thanks a lot guys...especially firetoy and felix...
> 
> This forum rocks...
> 
> Congratulation to everyone who got grants today !!!!
> 
> And those who are waiting - just hang in there..you visa is round the corner.
> You will get it soon. Wish you all good luck..
> 
> Cheers Praveen


Congratulation Praveen

Welcome to Australia​


----------



## s_agrasen

weel said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I'm a 190 applicant and already lodge a visa on 23rd Oct. My partner has worked in UAE (2years) and Singapore(2years) during the past 10 years. Does she need to get police clearance certificate form each country? She already got PCC form Sri Lanka police except above 4 years. Will DIAC request the PCC from UAE and Singapore?


Only One PCC will do the job...if at all, CO instist, you have to get PCC from other countries, meantime, get ready with information just incase if you require to get PCC from UAE and Singapore....


----------



## chrisann28

felix2020 said:


> You should have front loaded your PCC. It would save time. Anyway, you will get your grant on Monday Morning 10:00 AM ACDT.


If I only knew earlier that PCC could be requested without a letter from CO. Anyway, let's just hope for the best next week! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## midhunnellore

My docs status changed to received from Required on 31-Oct-2013. Does this mean, my application got allocated to a team or a CO?

See the screen shot ... any idea??


----------



## praveenfire

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> PRAVEENFIRE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> What did I tell you before???? I was expecting your grant today!!!!!!
> Party hard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Firetoy.. 
Yes.. You said i will get it today and yes it came true...!!

Yup..its party time...

Cheeers..


----------



## s_agrasen

sid2224 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment done last year, 25th Jul 2013. Based on this assessment, I got my State sponsorship with Victoria.
> I lodged subclass 190 on 20th Oct 2013 with my VIC SS and ACS claiming 60points.
> 
> What is worrying me most is whether DIBP will reassess my work experience (as per new ACS rules, I am not sure how many years will be deducted).
> 
> If that is the case I may lose 5points and I am not sure of the consequences
> 
> My education and experience details: 1.5years experience in India, 4.9 years experience in Australia (with which I claimed 10points), Bachelors discipline: Electronics and Communication.
> 
> Experts, Please advise.
> 
> Regards,
> Sid


Hi Sid, 

They will NOT, as ACS assessment is already done and you have SS for Victoria, they will just verify the documents submitted and authenticity of it.....


----------



## ruchkal

emaniphani said:


> am i dreaming or I just became a permenant resident of australia. just received my grant still shivering cant believe what just happend!!!!!!! thanks felix and firetoy for keeping my hopes up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations Emaniphani...:clap2::clap2:lane: lane::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2: All the very best for your future...

Please share your timeline..

Ruchkal


----------



## felix2020

midhunnellore said:


> My docs status changed to received from Required on 31-Oct-2013. Does this mean, my application got allocated to a team or a CO?
> 
> See the screen shot ... any idea??


It's probably a CO or team allocation. Expect some communication next week.


----------



## green_apple

praveenfire said:


> Finally...
> 
> The much awaited Golden EMAIL came.......
> 
> That's rite..... I just became a permanent resident of Australia.
> 
> :whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> My agent just called and informed me...
> 
> Thanks a lot guys...especially firetoy and felix...
> 
> This forum rocks...
> 
> Congratulation to everyone who got grants today !!!!
> 
> And those who are waiting - just hang in there..you visa is round the corner.
> You will get it soon. Wish you all good luck..
> 
> Cheers Praveen


Congratulations Praveen!!! lane: lane: lane: lane: lane:


----------



## s_agrasen

jjain said:


> No, there is no need to wait for CO to be assigned. You can get the medical done. The meds are usually valid for 6 months if I am not wrong. Also, I did not fill Form 80 but it is known that India is a high risk country from immigration point of view. I might upload it today if I get time but I am not much worried about it).
> The information about meds is available below
> My Health Declarations
> 
> Thanks.


Hello, 

Yes, Normally, CO asks for Form 80 and Form 1221 for your partner. The more information you provide to your CO, the more are chances for Direct grant.


----------



## Firetoy

Yes, that is what I got with my CO, but it could be a system glitch!
Two more things, be aware of not publishing personal data here (I can see your full name in the pic), and second, I really hope you were not born in 1902!!!! I guess it is 1982 but looks like 1902!



midhunnellore said:


> My docs status changed to received from Required on 31-Oct-2013. Does this mean, my application got allocated to a team or a CO?
> 
> See the screen shot ... any idea??


----------



## ruchkal

praveenfire said:


> Finally...
> 
> The much awaited Golden EMAIL came.......
> 
> That's rite..... I just became a permanent resident of Australia.
> 
> :whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> My agent just called and informed me...
> 
> Thanks a lot guys...especially firetoy and felix...
> 
> This forum rocks...
> 
> Congratulation to everyone who got grants today !!!!
> 
> And those who are waiting - just hang in there..you visa is round the corner.
> You will get it soon. Wish you all good luck..
> 
> Cheers Praveen



Wow... Congratulations...lane:lane: All the very best for your future...

Ruchkal


----------



## delhi78

Hello felix and fellow members.what all information should we have when calling dibp.i mean as my case is lodged by my agent and all correspondence is through him,i don't have the trn and password.so do we need to provide these details to dibp on phone or the applicant name and other details are enough.need to know as agent is dead slow and is not ready to share any details with me and tells me to wait three months which looks unjustified after seeing grant speed on this forum.thanks.


----------



## chrisann28

praveenfire said:


> Finally...
> 
> The much awaited Golden EMAIL came.......
> 
> That's rite..... I just became a permanent resident of Australia.
> 
> :whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> My agent just called and informed me...
> 
> Thanks a lot guys...especially firetoy and felix...
> 
> This forum rocks...
> 
> Congratulation to everyone who got grants today !!!!
> 
> And those who are waiting - just hang in there..you visa is round the corner.
> You will get it soon. Wish you all good luck..
> 
> Cheers Praveen


Congrats Praveen!  Can't imagine how elated you are at this moment!


----------



## felix2020

delhi78 said:


> Hello felix and fellow members.what all information should we have when calling dibp.i mean as my case is lodged by my agent and all correspondence is through him,i don't have the trn and password.so do we need to provide these details to dibp on phone or the applicant name and other details are enough.need to know as agent is dead slow and is not ready to share any details with me and tells me to wait three months which looks unjustified after seeing grant speed on this forum.thanks.


You must have your TRN number while communicating with them.


----------



## delhi78

Hello all members.any applicant with self employed case please share details.thanks.


----------



## Firetoy

For God's sake Felix!! You are getting f***ing good! Even the time now in your predictions!!!!




felix2020 said:


> Your grant is coming Monday morning 10:00 am ACDT.


----------



## ruchkal

TheEndGame said:


> Adelaide team 2
> Co LE
> 
> One more day is over. No big Diwali celebration for me. I'll be waiting eagerly for monday now


Same here The End Game... I feel frustrated after 12.30 pm here as visa office is closed for the day... :noidea::noidea: I feel that weekend is very long and boring for me now... My dream to become a Permanent resident in oz has changed many things....

Lets hope that the next week will bring a big grin for us...

Regards

Ruchkal


----------



## G D SINGH

Sunlight11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> in Form 80, there's a question (No.11) asking about *Other passports/travel documents* ... do we've to include the previous expired passports as well ? Or it is only for other country's passport?


Hi,

For this point, you must provide the details of your previous passports that might be cancelled. Its better to mention all the avilable details. If you had any travels that you had done on old passport, that should also be mentioned.

Regds
GD


----------



## gbhatia7

felix2020 said:


> Can you tell me whether you did all these:
> 
> 1. General medical examination.
> 
> 2. Chest X-ray
> 
> 3. HIV Blood test.


I have done chest xray and general medical examination. But I don't think HIV was included.


----------



## felix2020

gbhatia7 said:


> I have done chest xray and general medical examination. But I don't think HIV was included.


Then when your CO is allocated and assessment is complete, your CO will ask you to go for the medical. He will provide HAP ID and other related information.


----------



## s_agrasen

gbhatia7 said:


> I have done chest xray and general medical examination. But I don't think HIV was included.


Congratulations !!! Your HIV Is Negatiive


----------



## s_agrasen

felix2020 said:


> Then when your CO is allocated and assessment is complete, your CO will ask you to go for the medical. He will provide HAP ID and other related information.


hey Felix, 

what is your part time job? I know, your full time is Expatforum.com/190 Visa Applicant, Waiting for CO......

Great Job man !!!


----------



## gbhatia7

How much time the assessment takes normally.


----------



## gbhatia7

How much time does it takes normally for assessment.


----------



## felix2020

s_agrasen said:


> hey Felix,
> 
> what is your part time job? I know, your full time is Expatforum.com/190 Visa Applicant, Waiting for CO......
> 
> Great Job man !!!


IT Risk Analyst at Westfarmers Insurance.


----------



## felix2020

gbhatia7 said:


> How much time the assessment takes normally.


After CO is allocated, it may take between 3/4 hours to a few weeks. It all depends on the quality of the documents submitted and whether they need to conduct any internal or external checks.


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> Same here The End Game... I feel frustrated after 12.30 pm here as visa office is closed for the day... :noidea::noidea: I feel that weekend is very long and boring for me now... My dream to become a Permanent resident in oz has changed many things....
> 
> Lets hope that the next week will bring a big grin for us...
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ruchkal


Never lose hope. It's only about time. I got my SS invitation at 6:00 pm, even though they are not supposed to be opened for business at 6:00 pm. 

Never give up on anything. Great things take time.​


----------



## felix2020

Where is Sylvia ?

Did she get the grant already ?


----------



## manubadboy

praveenfire said:


> Finally...
> 
> The much awaited Golden EMAIL came.......
> 
> That's rite..... I just became a permanent resident of Australia.
> 
> :whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> My agent just called and informed me...
> 
> Thanks a lot guys...especially firetoy and felix...
> 
> This forum rocks...
> 
> Congratulation to everyone who got grants today !!!!
> 
> And those who are waiting - just hang in there..you visa is round the corner.
> You will get it soon. Wish you all good luck..
> 
> Cheers Praveen


Congratulations Praveen.. Really good news mate.. All the best..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

chrisann28 said:


> Hi manubadboy! We've a lodged 190 at the same date, 12th Sept. I got my
> CO last 21st Oct and uploaded the police clearance last 28th Oct... Since then I haven't heard anything from my CO.
> 
> Hope we can also get our grant soon! All the best!


Hey Chrisann.. Great man.. If you have uploaded the PCC then ur grant should be there by monday.. I got my CO on 23 Oct.. Frontloaded everything.. He/she has not contacted me as yet.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

emaniphani said:


> am i dreaming or I just became a permenant resident of australia. just received my grant still shivering cant believe what just happend!!!!!!! thanks felix and firetoy for keeping my hopes up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey emaniphani.. Congratulations dude.. All the very best for ur future..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Where is Sylvia ?
> 
> Did she get the grant already ?


Sylvia is not she.. He is he.. He said yesterday.. You don't remember?

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Sylvia is not she.. He is he.. He said yesterday.. You don't remember?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Yes I remember. It's a typo. You see when you see a female name, you naturally take it as a female.


----------



## ruchkal

felix2020 said:


> Never lose hope. It's only about time. I got my SS invitation at 6:00 pm, even though they are not supposed to be opened for business at 6:00 pm.
> 
> Never give up on anything. Great things take time.​


Thank you felix for your kindness... Your words really bring strength to me.... 

Ruchkal


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Thank you felix for your kindness... Your words really bring strength to me....
> 
> Ruchkal


Ruchkal my dear dear friend.. You gotta stay positive.. You will get your grant next week for sure..lane:lane:


----------



## srikar

praveenfire said:


> Finally...
> 
> The much awaited Golden EMAIL came.......
> 
> That's rite..... I just became a permanent resident of Australia.
> 
> :whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> My agent just called and informed me...
> 
> Thanks a lot guys...especially firetoy and felix...
> 
> This forum rocks...
> 
> Congratulation to everyone who got grants today !!!!
> 
> And those who are waiting - just hang in there..you visa is round the corner.
> You will get it soon. Wish you all good luck..
> 
> Cheers Praveen


Congrats Praveen,Finally you got it in this week.
All the best!!!!!


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> Ruchkal my dear dear friend.. You gotta stay positive.. You will get your grant next week for sure..lane:lane:


Hi my dear friend Manu,

This waiting kills me man... Thank you for your wishes... When weekend arrives, I feel really tired due to no news during that time:eyebrows:.. What to do... We have to live with this...:noidea::noidea:

Ruchkal


----------



## midhunnellore

Firetoy said:


> Yes, that is what I got with my CO, but it could be a system glitch!
> Two more things, be aware of not publishing personal data here (I can see your full name in the pic), and second, I really hope you were not born in 1902!!!! I guess it is 1982 but looks like 1902!


Thanks Firetoy!!. Will keep this in mind. You are doing an amazing job. Keep going!!!


----------



## sid2224

Thanks s_agrasen. I did upload all my documents upfront.
Only pending docs - Indian Police Clearance and Medicals

Typo in my last post - I got my ACS last year, 25th Jul 2012 and I hope case officer will not re-assess.


----------



## au applicant

Just got my CO allocated...has asked me for Form 80, payslips, tax statements and medical checkup. Now I was filling up Form 80 but got stuck on question no. 11. Pls see question no. 11 page 3. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, other passports / travel documents not already shown at Question1?
Now, I have 2 old expired passports. Do I need to fill the details or do we need to skip this question.


----------



## mithu93ku

au applicant said:


> Just got my CO allocated...has asked me for Form 80, payslips, tax statements and medical checkup. Now I was filling up Form 80 but got stuck on question no. 11. Pls see question no. 11 page 3. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, other passports / travel documents not already shown at Question1?
> Now, I have 2 old expired passports. Do I need to fill the details or do we need to skip this question.


Do not skip. Give details of your old expired passports.


----------



## DJ.

Submitted my PCC earlier today... Time to wait now!


----------



## agaoe33

Hi everyone, I may be the only Peruvian in this forum (or at least one of the few ones). The same as you, I wish everybody all the best. A brief timeline for me:

Onshore application

Occupation: 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
ACS applied: 7 Jul 2013
ACS response: 2 Oct 2013
VIC SS applied: 3 Oct 2013
VIC SS approved: 18 Oct 2013
Claiming points: 70 + 5 SS = 75
190 filed : 21 Oct 2013
PCC : In progress
Medical : Not yet determined

See you!


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> Where is Sylvia ?
> 
> Did she get the grant already ?


I am here felix. I am also waiting for grant.

Its diwali vacations in my university till tuesday so i came to my home to celebrate it with my full family at my home town.


----------



## mithu93ku

agaoe33 said:


> Hi everyone, I may be the only Peruvian in this forum (or at least one of the few ones). The same as you, I wish everybody all the best. A brief timeline for me:
> 
> Onshore application
> 
> Occupation: 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
> ACS applied: 7 Jul 2013
> ACS response: 2 Oct 2013
> VIC SS applied: 3 Oct 2013
> VIC SS approved: 18 Oct 2013
> Claiming points: 70 + 5 SS = 75
> 190 filed : 21 Oct 2013
> PCC : In progress
> Medical : Not yet determined
> 
> See you!


Welcome *agaoe33*.


----------



## chrisann28

DJ. said:


> Submitted my PCC earlier today... Time to wait now!


All the best!


----------



## DJ.

chrisann28 said:


> All the best!


Thank You, Chrisann!


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

AU APPLICANT*








​


----------



## Firetoy

Hola agaoe!
Can you please add your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
?? Thanks for your collaboration



agaoe33 said:


> Hi everyone, I may be the only Peruvian in this forum (or at least one of the few ones). The same as you, I wish everybody all the best. A brief timeline for me:
> 
> Onshore application
> 
> Occupation: 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
> ACS applied: 7 Jul 2013
> ACS response: 2 Oct 2013
> VIC SS applied: 3 Oct 2013
> VIC SS approved: 18 Oct 2013
> Claiming points: 70 + 5 SS = 75
> 190 filed : 21 Oct 2013
> PCC : In progress
> Medical : Not yet determined
> 
> See you!


----------



## akshay1229

akr2013 said:


> Document Status change is sometimes confusing.
> 
> When i renewed my passport and uploaded form 929 on 11/Sep, the document changed to 'Received' status on 23/Sep
> 
> Then, when i submitted my Meds on 14/Oct, it changed to 'Received' status on 16/Oct
> 
> Lastly, when i submitted my PCC on 30/Oct, it changed to 'Received' status on the very next day (31/Oct)
> 
> Looking at the timeline, I am inclined to think that if you are assigned a CO and the document is viewed by your CO, then the status changes to 'Received' . I maybe wrong.


When I lodge visa on 25th, documents in received stage on 26 th...that doesn't mean that I got CO after a day of visa lodgement..


----------



## coolhunk

Got Visa Today ...all the hard work has paid off .
Thanks all of you on this great forum to help in tough time.
I wish who ever is waiting for visa grant , should not need to wait too long and they also join the club as soon as possible.
As i am in Australia, what should be the next steps , what about centerlink , medicare etc..if anybody can guide us that would be great .
for those who are still running on journey - let me know if you need my help and i would be more then happy to help.
Infact if anybody in aus , pm me and i shall give my personal email for contact ..just wanted to help who are in need. 

My time lines are below -
1) ACS -7 ( overall) july 23, points - 65, job code - SW engg 261313 
EOI applied- July 23 2013,
invitation for visa-Aug 5 
CO asked for information -Oct 11 ,
grant -1 nov 

Thank you all once again !!!

Regards,
CH


----------



## Oz2013

Hi ,

Rupa Pankaj, jcgallegoh, BrightSun65 and CaptainR ..... Its your turn now for the 189 Grant in the data list and predictions from Firetoy....Wish you all the very best and I pray you all get the Grant sooooon.

Waiting for the good new from you all...


----------



## Fransta

Good day all!

I meant to share this wonderful news with you last week. Awarded my 189 visa on the 24th of October. It was a Direct Grant! I was so buried in work that I was only able to celebrate quietly ... but now, work madness is over, so I can announce this with great joy in my heart. This forum has been a very good source of information and support to me. Thank you! 

Visa applied: SC 189 
Occupation: 241411 
Academic IELTS: 8.0 
AITSL: July 2013 
Points: 65 
EOI/ Invited: 15th of July 2013 
Lodged: 15th of July 2013 
Medicals and PCCs: July 2013 
CO assigned: Unknown 
DIRECT GRANT: 24th of October 2013


----------



## agaoe33

Firetoy said:


> Hola agaoe!
> Can you please add your details in the spreadsheet
> 
> --
> 
> ?? Thanks for your collaboration


Added firetoy!

(I had to delete the URL because I can't reference URL links yet)


----------



## Oz2013

Fransta said:


> Good day all!
> 
> I meant to share this wonderful news with you last week. Awarded my 189 visa on the 24th of October. It was a Direct Grant! I was so buried in work that I was only able to celebrate quietly ... but now, work madness is over, so I can announce this with great joy in my heart. This forum has been a very good source of information and support to me. Thank you!
> 
> Visa applied: SC 189
> Occupation: 241411
> Academic IELTS: 8.0
> AITSL: July 2013
> Points: 65
> EOI/ Invited: 15th of July 2013
> Lodged: 15th of July 2013
> Medicals and PCCs: July 2013
> CO assigned: Unknown
> DIRECT GRANT: 24th of October 2013



Congrattsss..Hurrayyyy ..happy for you ..... Hey what is the entry date mentioned in your visa letter ?? Hey one more thing did the Direct Grant came as an email to you or did you get that in e-visa page ?


----------



## Fransta

Oz2013 said:


> Congrattsss..Hurrayyyy ..happy for you ..... Hey what is the entry date mentioned in your visa letter ?? Hey one more thing did the Direct Grant came as an email to you or did you get that in e-visa page ?


Date of first entry is July 2014, so just like what others have said here, one year from medicals and / or PCCs, whichever came first. I hired a MARA-approved migration agent, she received the email and rang me up to tell me the good news. I was in the office then. Happiness ... Cheers!


----------



## cfernandes

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know if IELTS has to be done even for a dependent parent? I have my mother attached to my 190 and she has studied until just SSCE.( 12th std). Her school leaving certificate mentions that he medium of education was english. But is that enough or do I have to get her to do an IELTS test.

Regards
C


----------



## waitingwaiting

hey
i just have a question regarding medicals. i have done my my medicals on May 2013 in Melbourne at medibank pvt but they havnt given me any HAPID ; just recieved a reference number which i have attached with my 189 visa file. And i have recieved the medicals at my home address.

Should i send these medicals to adeliade office or everything is done electronically ? should i worry about this or not


----------



## au applicant

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> AU APPLICANT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 Thanks a lot Fire toy....


----------



## au applicant

mithu93ku said:


> Do not skip. Give details of your old expired passports.


 Thanks a lot Mithu


----------



## Jeremie

Hi Waitingwaiting,

I didn't have any HAPID as my medical was done on a previous visa but I complete all the health assessments as I was aware I would apply for my permanent residency in the coming months. If you have already done your medicals like chest x-ray, HIV blood test and medical assessment. I advise to you is to scan all your medical receipts where it clearly show that you have undertaken those medical assessment and then write a letter with your reference number and mention in that letter that you have a seal envelop from medibank, then upload your medical receipts and the letter to your e-visa. If your CO ask you to post the envelop then you do so, until then hold off. My medical was done in december 2012 and it was paperwork. 

Hope that is helpful to you and all the best.




waitingwaiting said:


> Congratulation jeremie for your grant...and best of luck for your future.
> i just have a question regarding medicals. i have done my my medicals on May 2013 in Melbourne at medibank pvt but they havnt given me any HAPID ; just recieved a reference number which i have attached with my 189 visa file. And i have recieved the medicals at my home address.
> 
> Should i send these medicals to adeliade office or everything is done electronically ? should i worry about this or not


----------



## Jeremie

Thank everyone and congrats to everyone that received their grants today


----------



## waitingwaiting

Jeremie said:


> Hi Waitingwaiting,
> 
> I didn't have any HAPID as my medical was done on a previous visa but I complete all the health assessments as I was aware I would apply for my permanent residency in the coming months. If you have already done your medicals like chest x-ray, HIV blood test and medical assessment. I advise to you is to scan all your medical receipts where it clearly show that you have undertaken those medical assessment and then write a letter with your reference number and mention in that letter that you have a seal envelop from medibank that is available to be send when CO is allocated. If your CO ask you to post the envelop then you do so, until then hold off. My medical was done in december 2012 and it was paperwork.
> 
> Hope that is helpful to you and all the best.


thank you very much jeremie..mine was paperwork too.. have a great weekend


----------



## Pardee

gtaark said:


> Hi Kejal..I am in a similar situation.
> 
> I submitted all documents on Aug 30 and today is Oct 30...2 months completed.
> 
> Hope we get our GRANT soon :fingerscrossed:


Hi

I am also in the same boat


----------



## weel

s_agrasen said:


> Only One PCC will do the job...if at all, CO instist, you have to get PCC from other countries, meantime, get ready with information just incase if you require to get PCC from UAE and Singapore....


S_agrasen,thank you for the reply. My wife is already applied for the UAE police clearance though embassy in colombo yesterday, but it will take another 2 months to process and also contacted Singapore police via email and they requested a letter from DIAC requesting PCC, it takes one month to complete the process. However we have to wait until CO assigned.:noidea:


----------



## argetlam0102

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Hi
> 
> First of all congrats for your grant.
> 
> May I please request you to let me know your application was for which category while appying with AIM and what was the reason of rejection?? Subsequently you tried in which category and got approved.
> 
> I am curious to know as my case is with AIM.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sanjeev


I had applied under Sales and marketing Manager. Got rejected as i moved from front line sales to Business development. In business development unlike sales you have a very flat structure and i had just 4 guys reporting to me. My colls in front line sales had 3 - 4 levels of hirearchy under them. hence they felt i was not senior enough to be qualified under sales and marketing manager. 

Hope you get thru as Sales and marketing managers ( Assuming that u are in the same category) are open in a couple of states. 

All the best.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

argetlam0102 said:


> I had applied under Sales and marketing Manager. Got rejected as i moved from front line sales to Business development. In business development unlike sales you have a very flat structure and i had just 4 guys reporting to me. My colls in front line sales had 3 - 4 levels of hirearchy under them. hence they felt i was not senior enough to be qualified under sales and marketing manager.
> 
> Hope you get thru as Sales and marketing managers ( Assuming that u are in the same category) are open in a couple of states.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks for your reply, you have guessed it right inhave applied in sales and marketing manager category. How much time did AIM take to give pass or reject report?

Which is the other category where your profile got approved by ACT OR AIM.


----------



## au applicant

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Thanks for your reply, you have guessed it right inhave applied in sales and marketing manager category. How much time did AIM take to give pass or reject report?
> 
> Which is the other category where your profile got approved by ACT OR AIM.


 In Australia Sales & Marketing Manager is a very senior position so unless you have a big team reporting to you, you handle a big budget and u r reporting to CEO or Marketing Director it is very difficult to get AIM positive but I am sure that u must be fairly senior so I guess it should not be a problem.


----------



## gtaark

Hi mithu..I didn't provide previous passport details..I thought it meant if I had any other valid passports. 

Should it be any problem.



mithu93ku said:


> Do not skip. Give details of your old expired passports.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

au applicant said:


> In Australia Sales & Marketing Manager is a very senior position so unless you have a big team reporting to you, you handle a big budget and u r reporting to CEO or Marketing Director it is very difficult to get AIM positive but I am sure that u must be fairly senior so I guess it should not be a problem.


I am at a very senior positikn and meet all their criteria, lets see what happens...


----------



## felix2020

gtaark said:


> Hi mithu..I didn't provide previous passport details..I thought it meant if I had any other valid passports.
> 
> Should it be any problem.


You should have provided details for all passports you have ever had. If you don't have the details on all passports, you should also mention that you lost the details. 

Whether it will cause any problem or not depends on your CO, some COs only ask for it and keep it as a record, they never read anything on it.


----------



## sendshaz

Hello,
Monday and tuesda are holidays in Australia?Any idea?


----------



## amitso

happy75 said:


> Got a grant today. Thanks everyone for helping


What is your CO name? I have lodged 4 months back and still waiting for Team 8' response


----------



## felix2020

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> Monday and tuesda are holidays in Australia?Any idea?


There is no holiday before Christmas.


----------



## amitso

Firetoy said:


> For God's sake Felix!! You are getting f***ing good! Even the time now in your predictions!!!!


Felix/Firetoy,

Please predict my grant date. I am fade up now waiting...!!


----------



## felix2020

amitso said:


> Felix/Firetoy,
> 
> Please predict my grant date. I am fade up now waiting...!!


Well, we need some details before we can give you the date. Can you PM me with your timeline and details of all communication with your CO ?


----------



## au applicant

sanjeevmanocha said:


> I am at a very senior positikn and meet all their criteria, lets see what happens...


 Good luck....I am sure u will get AIM positive assessment


----------



## amitso

felix2020 said:


> Well, we need some details before we can give you the date. Can you PM me with your timeline and details of all communication with your CO ?


Thanks Felix, Below are the details

Hi Felix,

CO from Team 8 Adelaide (Initials VK)

Following are the events

1.	Submitted application : 10th July
2.	All docs frontloaded : 17th July
3.	CO contacted first time (Asked DOB, Experience & PCC) : 28th Aug
4.	Docs Sent : 6th Sept
5.	CO again asked Employment ref : 12th Sept
6.	Sent Employment ref : 14th Sept
7.	Called CO on 27th Sept she said, she has not received any email
8.	Forwarded the same email with docs same day (27 Sept)
9.	Uploaded all the docs asked by CO to eVisa page
10.	After that no communication from CO, it one month now

Detailed timeline Below


----------



## Apple4s

felix2020 said:


> There is no holiday before Christmas.


Tue is holiday in vic ..

I am not sure if anything will be affected in visa process as it happens in AD ..


----------



## amitso

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Please provide the correct answer to bellow question and win return tickets for two and 7 star hotel stay in the tropical island called Sri Lanka at Indian ocean .
> 
> What is the current visa state of COLOMBO...?
> 
> (A) Granted
> (B) Granted
> (C) Granted
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Congratulations..!!!

Finally Team 8 has woke up.


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> Tue is holiday in vic ..
> 
> I am not sure if anything will be affected in visa process as it happens in AD ..


That's Melbourne cup Holiday and only for Victoria. It's not applicable to Adelaide.


----------



## amitso

Fransta said:


> Good day all!
> 
> I meant to share this wonderful news with you last week. Awarded my 189 visa on the 24th of October. It was a Direct Grant! I was so buried in work that I was only able to celebrate quietly ... but now, work madness is over, so I can announce this with great joy in my heart. This forum has been a very good source of information and support to me. Thank you!
> 
> Visa applied: SC 189
> Occupation: 241411
> Academic IELTS: 8.0
> AITSL: July 2013
> Points: 65
> EOI/ Invited: 15th of July 2013
> Lodged: 15th of July 2013
> Medicals and PCCs: July 2013
> CO assigned: Unknown
> DIRECT GRANT: 24th of October 2013


Congratulation,

You were waiting long like me for the grant, patience paid off, which team you were allocated to?


----------



## RajXetri

Hi guys,
I lodged my visa application on 31/10/2013, all the necessary documents has been uploaded and showed received, but medicals one is not shown though i have already done medicals and provided HAP ID. Will that be updated later or CO notifies me? as well as is there any variance in CO allocation for onshore/offshore applicants?

thanx


----------



## chaostoaustralia

kmann said:


> Thanks a lot praveen......you will also receive ur grant soon....:fingerscrossed:


Kmann!

Congrats!!! I lodge at the very same day. 

By the way, What evidence of work did you send?


----------



## felix2020

RajXetri said:


> Hi guys,
> I lodged my visa application on 31/10/2013, all the necessary documents has been uploaded and showed received, but medicals one is not shown though i have already done medicals and provided HAP ID. Will that be updated later or CO notifies me? as well as is there any variance in CO allocation for onshore/offshore applicants?
> 
> thanx


Medical link will not be shown as you have already mentioned on your application form that you have done medical. Your CO will contact you if you need further medicals. 

There is no significant variance in CO allocation between onshore/offshore, but you may get it 7-10 days earlier than offshore. Luck plays a bigger role than location.


----------



## ram2013

ruchkal said:


> Hi my dear friend Manu, This waiting kills me man... Thank you for your wishes... When weekend arrives, I feel really tired due to no news during that time:eyebrows:.. What to do... We have to live with this...:noidea::noidea: Ruchkal


Hi dude,

There are people who applied in June/July are still waiting with patience. 

"Patience pays"

"Do ur best n
Let's god c the rest"

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon


----------



## dhivyaaus

hello


----------



## RajXetri

thankx dude,
yeah i checked the spread sheet, some of applicant has got way quicker, anyway hope for the best thats all we can do!!


----------



## RajXetri

thanx buddy,

Hope you will get your grant soon!!..yup u r right, i have long way to go as there other ppl waiting for long..fingers crossed


----------



## gtaark

Hello..

On my online application in all sections it shows "Received"..I have sent all requested docs on Aug 30 to CO...

How much time does CO take to change it to "MET".

OR they change it all at one time....none of my documents says "MET" all says "Received"

Thanks...


----------



## ruchkal

ram2013 said:


> Hi dude,
> 
> There are people who applied in June/July are still waiting with patience.
> 
> "Patience pays"
> 
> "Do ur best n
> Let's god c the rest"
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon



Hi Ram,

Yea.. what you are telling is true.. I do overreact sometimes.... Thanks for pointing out that...

BTW, why couldnt you submit PCC yet?

Ruchkal


----------



## felix2020

RajXetri said:


> thanx buddy,
> 
> Hope you will get your grant soon!!..yup u r right, i have long way to go as there other ppl waiting for long..fingers crossed


You will have your grant before Christmas.


----------



## ruchkal

dhivyaaus said:


> hello


Hi,

Welcome to the forum.... 

Ruchkal


----------



## deanclark

I'm also waiting for CO.....


----------



## Firetoy

Have a look here! Public holidays | australia.gov.au



sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> Monday and tuesda are holidays in Australia?Any idea?


----------



## Firetoy

My friend, I think that depends on the CO, If he wants to change the status to met or not.
When my CO asked for further details for my work experience I assumed that the rest of documents were ok (and they were), but still it showed received till the end. In fact, none of them changed to met ever!



gtaark said:


> Hello..
> 
> On my online application in all sections it shows "Received"..I have sent all requested docs on Aug 30 to CO...
> 
> How much time does CO take to change it to "MET".
> 
> OR they change it all at one time....none of my documents says "MET" all says "Received"
> 
> Thanks...


----------



## dhivyaaus

hi firetoy,felix.

my wife (main applicant) lodged onshore 189 visa on 18/09/13 and most of the documents uploaded on the same day,with in 2 days all the documents status changed from required to received,

I have uploaded remaining documents on 7/10/13 (pcc & exp cer ) .but yesterday i found the documents are received in the attaching documents( till 30/10/13 my that documents status was required ).I am wondering whether case officer has been allocated or the team allocated.Any one please advice

still now my wife not done her medicals due to her medical link shows like The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for. there is any possible to do medicals without CO assign ?

finally, how to add my time line here ?


----------



## Firetoy

Well, 8 CO ALLOCATIONS and 13 GRANTS in my list. I'm pretty sure that many more have been allocated a CO but they don't know yet. And people with agent....probably till Monday your dear agents won't say anything, so, don't worry!


----------



## Firetoy

Yesterday the evisa site wasn't working properly, so check it again on Monday.
For the signature, here is the link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature



dhivyaaus said:


> hi firetoy,felix.
> 
> my wife (main applicant) lodged onshore 189 visa on 18/09/13 and most of the documents uploaded on the same day,with in 2 days all the documents status changed from required to received,
> 
> I have uploaded remaining documents on 7/10/13 (pcc & exp cer ) .but yesterday i found the documents are received in the attaching documents( till 30/10/13 my that documents status was required ).I am wondering whether case officer has been allocated or the team allocated.Any one please advice
> 
> still now my wife not done her medicals due to her medical link shows like The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for. there is any possible to do medicals without CO assign ?
> 
> finally, how to add my time line here ?


----------



## Sunlight11

Yeah mine was changed to 'Received' from 'Required' within just few hours ... Its most probably other support personnel just collecting our docs and preparing the papers for submission to a CO.


----------



## gtaark

Thanks for the info Firetoy..

Does "BF" mean "MET"

As from the list of documents, only my medicals are showing "BF"



Firetoy said:


> My friend, I think that depends on the CO, If he wants to change the status to met or not.
> When my CO asked for further details for my work experience I assumed that the rest of documents were ok (and they were), but still it showed received till the end. In fact, none of them changed to met ever!


----------



## felix2020

dhivyaaus said:


> hi firetoy,felix.
> 
> my wife (main applicant) lodged onshore 189 visa on 18/09/13 and most of the documents uploaded on the same day,with in 2 days all the documents status changed from required to received,
> 
> I have uploaded remaining documents on 7/10/13 (pcc & exp cer ) .but yesterday i found the documents are received in the attaching documents( till 30/10/13 my that documents status was required ).I am wondering whether case officer has been allocated or the team allocated.Any one please advice
> 
> still now my wife not done her medicals due to her medical link shows like The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for. there is any possible to do medicals without CO assign ?
> 
> finally, how to add my time line here ?



CO allocation time for 189 is around 8 weeks from lodgement. But anything can happen before then, depending on your luck and the team handling your case. 


Regarding medical, did your wife do any other visa medical in the last 12 months ? Because normally you should have "Organize medical" link on your e-visa.

You need 5 posts to have a signature.


----------



## Firetoy

gtaark said:


> Thanks for the info Firetoy..
> 
> Does "BF" mean "MET"
> 
> As from the list of documents, only my medicals are showing "BF"


BF means BROUGHT FORWARD

Did you do your medicals before applying for visa? Just curiosity...


----------



## dhivyaaus

felix2020 said:


> CO allocation time for 189 is around 8 weeks from lodgement. But anything can happen before then, depending on your luck and the team handling your case.
> 
> 
> Regarding medical, did your wife do any other visa medical in the last 12 months ? Because normally you should have "Organize medical" link on your e-visa.
> 
> You need 5 posts to have a signature.


Regarding medical,

yes she did her medical in jan/13 for student visa but she undergo all the medicals like PR requirement because she is in health professional , now she is working as a RN in one of the leading agency in Brisbane


----------



## amitk0703

Hi All

I have applied on 29th August and a CO is still not assigned to my application. It is been over 8 weeks now. I am yet to submit PCC as it is getting delayed by the Passport office due to unknown reasons.

Could this be the reason why my application is not being picked up by the CO teams?

Apart from PCC all the documents are uploaded.

Your reply is appreciated.

Cheers
Amit


----------



## felix2020

dhivyaaus said:


> Regarding medical,
> 
> yes she did her medical in jan/13 for student visa but she undergo all the medicals like PR requirement because she is in health professional , now she is working as a RN in one of the leading agency in Brisbane


So she will not need any medical. But this has to be approved by your CO. That's why she doesn't have the medical link. She needs to provide previous medical information to the CO.


----------



## felix2020

amitk0703 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have applied on 29th August and a CO is still not assigned to my application. It is been over 8 weeks now. I am yet to submit PCC as it is getting delayed by the Passport office due to unknown reasons.
> 
> Could this be the reason why my application is not being picked up by the CO teams?
> 
> Apart from PCC all the documents are uploaded.
> 
> Your reply is appreciated.
> 
> Cheers
> Amit


It should not be the reason for not having CO allocated. CO will be allocated within the time frame and if any document is missing, he will ask for it. 

You will have your CO by next week. 8 weeks is only an average time frame, some candidates get it earlier and some later.


----------



## gtaark

Brought Forward meaning??

No..CO asked me to do medicals on Aug 07.



Firetoy said:


> BF means BROUGHT FORWARD
> 
> Did you do your medicals before applying for visa? Just curiosity...


----------



## adnan qadir

Hi Seniors

in character declaration of visa form i found a question stating 
"Has any applicant ever been convicted of a crime or offence in any country (including any conviction
which is now removed from official records)?"

I have once applied for U.K visa which was subsequently refused on providing false information??

Would i answer this question as yes solely due to this reason

I mean refusal of visa should be considered as convicted offence.


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> BF means BROUGHT FORWARD
> 
> Did you do your medicals before applying for visa? Just curiosity...


Hi Firetoy !

I don't have any Medical link. On documents section, it's showing medical as recommended.

And later, it's showing " No health examination is required ....."


----------



## felix2020

adnan qadir said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> in character declaration of visa form i found a question stating
> "Has any applicant ever been convicted of a crime or offence in any country (including any conviction
> which is now removed from official records)?"
> 
> I have once applied for U.K visa which was subsequently refused on providing false information??
> 
> Would i answer this question as yes solely due to this reason
> 
> I mean refusal of visa should be considered as convicted offence.


Visa refusal is not a crime. Visa refusal rate is very high in high risk countries. That doesn't make the applicants criminal.


----------



## adnan qadir

Thanks for the answer.

My question is that providing false information which lead to a visa refusal should be consider as convicted offense?


----------



## RedDevil19

Hi Friends,

Wishing you all a very happy, prosperous and GRANTFUL diwali 

Next diwali in Sydney 

Regards,

RedDevil


----------



## felix2020

adnan qadir said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> 
> My question is that providing false information which lead to a visa refusal should be consider as convicted offense?


Based on my understanding, convicted offence is something when you commit a crime and spend some time in prison.


----------



## RedDevil19

Hi Friends,

Wishing you all a very happy, prosperous and GRANTFUL diwali 

Next diwali in Sydney 

Regards,

RedDevil


----------



## amitk0703

felix2020 said:


> It should not be the reason for not having CO allocated. CO will be allocated within the time frame and if any document is missing, he will ask for it.
> 
> You will have your CO by next week. 8 weeks is only an average time frame, some candidates get it earlier and some later.


Thank you felix


----------



## Firetoy

Felix, log out from Expatforum immediately and go to bed!!! You must be tired! You, better than anyone knows that that means your medicals are cleared and finalised!
It will show recommended till most probably you get your direct grant!

And yes, as far as I know BF, apart from boyfriend, means BROUGHT FORWARD, what is the same than finalised (that is for gtaark)



felix2020 said:


> Hi Firetoy !
> 
> I don't have any Medical link. On documents section, it's showing medical as recommended.
> 
> And later, it's showing " No health examination is required ....."


----------



## Firetoy

felix2020 said:


> Based on my understanding, convicted offence is something when you commit a crime and spend some time in prison.


Mmmm, not exactly, you can be convicted of a traffic offense, and not go to prison for that (Conviction can happen only in a court of law, whatever the offense is). As I said, Felix, time to go to bed!!!! How long have you been answering people's questions today?? Give you a break!


----------



## Firetoy

Is Diwali for hindues same as Christmas for catholics? (I know that this question is out of this forum, just curious)


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Mmmm, not exactly, you can be convicted of a traffic offense, and not go to prison for that (Conviction can happen only in a court of law, whatever the offense is). As I said, Felix, time to go to bed!!!! How long have you been answering people's questions today?? Give you a break!


Yeah I agree. But I was trying to tell him that conviction of a serious crime will make someone ineligible for migration. Minor convictions such as traffic violence should not cause any problem.


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello firetoy
*felix2020* is now in expatforum addiction as of mine. 
We need some social rehabilitation as told by laurinoz.


----------



## Firetoy

lol

I cannot thank your comment , nor felix. How many thanks can be given?



mithu93ku said:


> Hello firetoy
> *felix2020* is now in expatforum addiction as of mine.
> We need some social rehabilitation as told by laurinoz.


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> Yeah I agree. But I was trying to tell him that conviction of a serious crime will make someone ineligible for migration. Minor convictions such as traffic violence should not cause any problem.


Hello felix2020,

His visa refusal due to false documents may lead him to fail his character assessments criteria. Thus might bring visa rejection as UK and Australia share these immigration information. If he hide this from his current visa information, again he would fail character assessments.


----------



## RedDevil19

Firetoy said:


> Is Diwali for hindues same as Christmas for catholics? (I know that this question is out of this forum, just curious)


Hi Firetoy,

Diwali is one of the biggest festivals for Hindus. It is the festival of lights and prosperity. Just the same way as X'Mas for catholics.

You all r invited next year in Sydney for celebrations


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> Is Diwali for hindues same as Christmas for catholics? (I know that this question is out of this forum, just curious)


Yes Firetoy Diwali is the biggest Hindu festival.. It is called festival of lights. The decoration and everything is quite like Christmas. Here is a pic for you


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Hello felix2020,
> 
> His visa refusal due to false documents may lead him to fail his character assessments criteria. Thus might bring visa rejection as UK and Australia share these immigration information. If he hide this from his current visa information, again he would fail character assessments.


Yeah, that's what I thought. Visa refusal alone should not cause any problem. But if he fails to mention it, he will fail character checks for withholding information.


----------



## Firetoy

Thank you manubadboy!
That looks awesomeeeeeeeee!




manubadboy said:


> Yes Firetoy Diwali is the biggest Hindu festival.. It is called festival of lights. The decoration and everything is quite like Christmas. Here is a pic for you


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> Thank you manubadboy!
> That looks awesomeeeeeeeee!


It is awesome.. I wish everyone on the forum a very Happy Diwali and may this festival bring everyone grant and happinesslane::welcome:.. I will be off the forum for a day or two due to the festival. Will be logged on tonight though


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

au applicant said:


> Good luck....I am sure u will get AIM positive assessment


Thanks buddy, lets see what happens. I have observed from different discussion on this forum that AIM is the most difficult to get positive assessment... so lets see.. I am mot thinking much about it as I am reappearing for my ielts to achieve drsired results.


----------



## adnan qadir

Conviction can happen only in a court of law

so a refusal of visa due to providing false information wouldn't be considered as conviction?


----------



## ram2013

ruchkal said:


> Hi Ram, Yea.. what you are telling is true.. I do overreact sometimes.... Thanks for pointing out that... BTW, why couldnt you submit PCC yet? Ruchkal


In some of the countries it is mandatory to produce CO referral letter to get PCC. Already applied n waiting to collect.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

adnan qadir said:


> Conviction can happen only in a court of law
> 
> so a refusal of visa due to providing false information wouldn't be considered as conviction?


Qadir, you are right as far as conviction is concerned. However, UK and Australia share their data (I am presuming)... 

Did they get to know abiut your false declaration or not, if yes then your name must be in their list for sure which can be a cause of concern....


----------



## felix2020

adnan qadir said:


> Conviction can happen only in a court of law
> 
> so a refusal of visa due to providing false information wouldn't be considered as conviction?


No, it would not be considered as conviction, because they never took any legal action against you. 

But still, you should mention about this refusal where they ask questions about visa refusals and provide explanations on why the visa was refused and why you provided false information.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

felix2020 said:


> No, it would not be considered as conviction, because they never took any legal action against you.
> 
> But still, you should mention about this refusal where they ask questions about visa refusals and provide explanations on why the visa was refused and why you provided false information.


Yes, I agree with felix. You should be honest about it, if you are going to hide it then it can cause more problems than making it easier..

Felix, where do they ask for visa refusal details. . I mean where and in which form..


----------



## felix2020

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Yes, I agree with felix. You should be honest about it, if you are going to hide it then it can cause more problems than making it easier..
> 
> Felix, where do they ask for visa refusal details. . I mean where and in which form..


It is asked on visa application form and also on form 80.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

felix2020 said:


> It is asked on visa application form and also on form 80.


I havent reached that stage as yet so I dont know. Dors it make any difference if onee has all visas on his passport. . Like USA, Australia, UK, Europe and host of other countries. Does it give you any kind of mileage??


----------



## felix2020

sanjeevmanocha said:


> I havent reached that stage as yet so I dont know. Dors it make any difference if onee has all visas on his passport. . Like USA, Australia, UK, Europe and host of other countries. Does it give you any kind of mileage??


well, not really. It's called skilled migration. You will be selected based on your age, qualification,experience, language proficiency and your ability to contribute to the Australian economy.


----------



## Timur

I applied 20 Sept 13 and uploaded (I hope) all required docs. No CO contacted my since then. (((


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

felix2020 said:


> well, not really. It's called skilled migration. You will be selected based on your age, qualification,experience, language proficiency and your ability to contribute to the Australian economy.


I know that but became curious after queries raised by qadir and your answers. .. if this thing can give mileage then it will be really awesome. ..


----------



## adnan qadir

Thanks for the answer.

I will obviously declare the refusal.
And i am sure that false declaration will be on record.
However i am not sure whether it could act as red flag as false information (its just the information not the forge documentation i have put forward) was provided somewhere in 2007 and its almost 6 years now


----------



## sendshaz

Hello,
Need help???Case Officer asked bank statements,tax statement for employment evidence.I lwork in Dubai which isatax free country.Salary is paid through cash as I work in a Beauty Salon as Manager.I already submited pay slips but thats not enough.Please seniors guide me what docs should I submit?THANKS


----------



## s_agrasen

weel said:


> S_agrasen,thank you for the reply. My wife is already applied for the UAE police clearance though embassy in colombo yesterday, but it will take another 2 months to process and also contacted Singapore police via email and they requested a letter from DIAC requesting PCC, it takes one month to complete the process. However we have to wait until CO assigned.:noidea:


Ohh....Two months time is so much for PCC. ....


----------



## s_agrasen

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> Need help???Case Officer asked bank statements,tax statement for employment evidence.I lwork in Dubai which isatax free country.Salary is paid through cash as I work in a Beauty Salon as Manager.I already submited pay slips but thats not enough.Please seniors guide me what docs should I submit?THANKS


See, if you can get any document from Beauty salon owner (if you are still holding relation with that person and he is kind) that you were working with this salon for period and was getting ---- amount of salary in Cash.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

s_agrasen said:


> See, if you can get any document from Beauty salon owner (if you are still holding relation with that person and he is kind) that you were working with this salon for period and was getting ---- amount of salary in Cash.


But will that be acceptable? Was he deposting that amount every month innhis account? ? Thennit should be fine I guess otherwise it can be a challenge. .


----------



## s_agrasen

Firetoy said:


> Is Diwali for hindues same as Christmas for catholics? (I know that this question is out of this forum, just curious)


Yes, of course,,,,,,

DIWALI - A festival of lights is even more than Christmas......A festival runs for almost a week......Each day in a week has its own defination 

Its started today with DHAN PUJA (Money Prayer)..


----------



## s_agrasen

sanjeevmanocha said:


> But will that be acceptable? Was he deposting that amount every month innhis account? ? Thennit should be fine I guess otherwise it can be a challenge. .


I dont think, he will be depositing the equal amount in his account...Even account entry may be in cash that is not considerable document to prove your work experience at Beauty salon...

But yes, if the SAME salon person can write in a letter to DIAC with proper address with phone no and contact dtails about working history with salary details, Case may turn up in POSITIVE


----------



## s_agrasen

Hello Everyone, 

Wishing to Happy Diwali and Prospectus New Year...


----------



## sendshaz

sanjeevmanocha said:


> But will that be acceptable? Was he deposting that amount every month innhis account? ? Thennit should be fine I guess otherwise it can be a challenge. .


Sorry,I dint get you??Can you pls explain what you mean?No bank transaction,only cash payment.Ya,she is kind enough to give me letter stating that I am working with her and paid in cash.
Felix,Firetoy,Mithu please need your guidence


----------



## dhawalswamy

sendshaz said:


> Sorry,I dint get you??Can you pls explain what you mean?No bank transaction,only cash payment.Ya,she is kind enough to give me letter stating that I am working with her and paid in cash.
> Felix,Firetoy,Mithu please need your guidence


sendshaz....

this is not to disappoint you. but if you were earning in cash and not paying taxes, then you are really in trouble. it is very difficult for CO to verify whether you were in paid job or not. they dont consider work done for free, so bank statements and tax statements are asked to see that you were paid and you a law abiding citizen.

now in such a case, you are at total loss situation, so take it as do or die, and whatever document you can get, whatever it may be, get it and submit. its like now or never.

just dont waste time and prepare any document that you can, e.g. reference letter from employer, stating your duties in detail, period you worked, daily office hours, monthly salary, mode of payment- cash, tax - not applicable. also take 2-3 reference letter from colleagues, which says that you were working with them in such beauty parlour for this period. these documents doesnt guarantee grant of visa, but ball is in your court and if you wont hit it hard then co is not going to give you another chance. you might also get a letter from govt dept (i dont know which in dubai) mentioning that you dont have any tax liability outstanding.

wish you all the best


----------



## Colombo

*Thanks*



manubadboy said:


> Congratulations Colombo.. All the very best dude.. Enjoy!!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Thanks Bro....


----------



## Colombo

*Thanks*



praveenfire said:


> Whoooo..... Congratulations Colombo....
> 
> That was a hell of wait.... but finally... turned good.
> 
> appreciate your patience man...
> 
> 
> All the best for your future...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Praveen


thanks bro...


----------



## Colombo

*Thanks*



nithin117 said:


> @ colombo
> 
> congratulations man
> u waited long
> 
> where is your party bro
> 
> regards
> 
> nithin


Thanks machan...
We'll party very very soon @ the other side....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## mithu93ku

sendshaz said:


> Sorry,I dint get you??Can you pls explain what you mean?No bank transaction,only cash payment.Ya,she is kind enough to give me letter stating that I am working with her and paid in cash.
> Felix,Firetoy,Mithu please need your guidence


Hello *sendshaz*,

Do not worry .
You have payslips, right?
You need two more documents from your employer.......
1) Salary certificate ..... stating your monthly salary and working hours.
2) Salary statement (yearwise)

If do not understand, PM me your email id.
Cheers!


----------



## Colombo

Birender said:


> Colombooooooooooooo...
> So fuc*in happy for you..
> 
> Let the party start  yeahhhh!!!
> C ya soon thr


yeh man... let the party begin.....
:amen:


----------



## akshay1229

Colombo said:


> yeh man... let the party begin.....
> :amen:


Congratulations mate...happy for you...


----------



## akshay1229

Timur said:


> I applied 20 Sept 13 and uploaded (I hope) all required docs. No CO contacted my since then. (((


Don't worry...its too early for CO allocation.dont worry...let the 8 weeks complete..


----------



## Colombo

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations Colombo... :cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2: Finally your patience is paid off...
> 
> BTW, where can I find a 7 star hotel in Sri Lanka? :tongue1::tongue1:
> 
> Just kidding buddy... All the best for your future... :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Ruchkal


thanks man.....


----------



## Colombo

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation to everyone who got grants today !!
> 
> Specially to my dear friend : Colombo
> 
> Never give up on anything, great things take time
> 
> 
> Hey, Kman, I checked my email hundred times today... no grant for me.​


thanks mate....
may god will grant you soon...

cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

amitso said:


> Congratulations..!!!
> 
> Finally Team 8 has woke up.


Yeh team 08 is in full swing...

keep your fingers crossed man ..

everything will be ok...

cheers

XXX


----------



## sendshaz

dhawalswamy said:


> sendshaz....
> 
> this is not to disappoint you. but if you were earning in cash and not paying taxes, then you are really in trouble. it is very difficult for CO to verify whether you were in paid job or not. they dont consider work done for free, so bank statements and tax statements are asked to see that you were paid and you a law abiding citizen.
> 
> now in such a case, you are at total loss situation, so take it as do or die, and whatever document you can get, whatever it may be, get it and submit. its like now or never.
> 
> just dont waste time and prepare any document that you can, e.g. reference letter from employer, stating your duties in detail, period you worked, daily office hours, monthly salary, mode of payment- cash, tax - not applicable. also take 2-3 reference letter from colleagues, which says that you were working with them in such beauty parlour for this period. these documents doesnt guarantee grant of visa, but ball is in your court and if you wont hit it hard then co is not going to give you another chance. you might also get a letter from govt dept (i dont know which in dubai) mentioning that you dont have any tax liability outstanding.
> 
> wish you all the best


Thanks a lot.Will try my best and leave the rest on Almighty ALLAH.


----------



## samkalu

All the best colombo. Happy for you.


----------



## nagravi

All,

unknowingly I added my wife and children details in Non Migrating dependents detail while applying my 190 visa.

I heard childrens also need to go medical test? children medicals are also same as adults?

Is there any chance to remove non migrating dependents details from my visa application

Regards
Ravi


----------



## goodguy2

*Changes to DIBP online lodgement services*

Dear All,

Thot this mite interest everyone 


Changes to DIBP online lodgement services 


"The Department of Immigration and Border Protection has announced a change to their online lodgement services. 


As of 22 November 2013, applicants will not be able to retrieve any un-submitted saved online visa applications from the Department, and will hence need to submit a new application.


The department encourages applicants to submit their online applications before the 22nd of November in order to avoid having their saved applications lost"



Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stargaze

nagravi said:


> All,
> 
> unknowingly I added my wife and children details in Non Migrating dependents detail while applying my 190 visa.
> 
> I heard childrens also need to go medical test? children medicals are also same as adults?
> 
> Is there any chance to remove non migrating dependents details from my visa application
> 
> Regards
> Ravi


Children need only the physical examination.


----------



## dchiniwal

Has anyone tried https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

It is meant to be tracking the status of Application.


----------



## chaostoaustralia

dchiniwal said:


> Has anyone tried https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> It is meant to be tracking the status of Application.


I am not sure, but I think this is not for Skilled Migration Visa applications...


----------



## felix2020

nagravi said:


> All,
> 
> unknowingly I added my wife and children details in Non Migrating dependents detail while applying my 190 visa.
> 
> I heard childrens also need to go medical test? children medicals are also same as adults?
> 
> Is there any chance to remove non migrating dependents details from my visa application
> 
> Regards
> Ravi


If you added them by mistake, you can fill form 1023 and send it to your CO. Form 1023 is used for notification of incorrect answers on your application.


----------



## ethane

Hi guys i have one question.

My spouse did his student visa health examination (without HIV test).

Im wondering if he need to undertake the whole examination again or just HIV blood test is enough?


----------



## felix2020

ethane said:


> Hi guys i have one question.
> 
> My spouse did his student visa health examination (without HIV test).
> 
> Im wondering if he need to undertake the whole examination again or just HIV blood test is enough?


Most probably he needs to do the whole examination again. It depends on the CO. He can wait for CO instruction or he can do the full test again.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

jcgallegoh*








​


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> jcgallegoh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Hi Firetoy !

Good Morning !!

CO allocation on Saturday ??


----------



## murali2610

CO allocated today...Team 4 Adelaide


----------



## Firetoy

hahaha, don't think so. He just added his details in the spreadsheet, so I'm sending him a wink somehow lol



felix2020 said:


> Hi Firetoy !
> 
> Good Morning !!
> 
> CO allocation on Saturday ??


----------



## Firetoy

Did you receive an email now???? or did you just checked now?



murali2610 said:


> CO allocated today...Team 4 Adelaide


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Did you receive an email now???? or did you just checked now?


It is highly unlikely he will get a CO communication on Saturday.


----------



## murali2610

Firetoy said:


> Did you receive an email now???? or did you just checked now?


Got a mail this morning from CO asking for more documents. I have submitted all the documents except my PCC. But the CO is asking for all the documents again. In Evisa page I can see all the documents I have uploaded. Should I upload again or sent via email?


----------



## felix2020

murali2610 said:


> Got a mail this morning from CO asking for more documents. I have submitted all the documents except my PCC. But the CO is asking for all the documents again. In Evisa page I can see all the documents I have uploaded. Should I upload again or sent via email?


It seems like DIBP is operating even on weekends.

Here are the things you can do:

1. Follow the instructions on email how to send the documents.

2. Upload again on your e-visa page

3. Use the "reply" button with all the attachments. I am not sure how many documents he is asking for. Attaching too many documents may not be possible.


----------



## Firetoy

Well, if they are uploaded in evisa, send him an email saying so, and maybe attach the same documents again in the email just to be sure



murali2610 said:


> Got a mail this morning from CO asking for more documents. I have submitted all the documents except my PCC. But the CO is asking for all the documents again. In Evisa page I can see all the documents I have uploaded. Should I upload again or sent via email?


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

murali2610*








​


----------



## murali2610

Thanks firetoy


----------



## felix2020

murali2610 said:


> Thanks firetoy


Hi Murali, the email was sent yesterday, but you received it today.


----------



## peanut48

Hi,

I had asked some questions almost 15 pages ago, would really appreciate it if someone could answer them and help me out.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1850.html#post2217538

Thanks


----------



## s_agrasen

nagravi said:


> All,
> 
> unknowingly I added my wife and children details in Non Migrating dependents detail while applying my 190 visa.
> 
> I heard childrens also need to go medical test? children medicals are also same as adults?
> 
> Is there any chance to remove non migrating dependents details from my visa application
> 
> Regards
> Ravi


Helllo Ravi, 

Childrens below 5 years age will have to go for Physical examinations. No tests. but you have to take all his/her medical history (Pediatrician file) alongwith Vaccine history


----------



## CaptainR

Direct Grant today, Team 33 (initials KD). 8 weeks and 2 days after our initial 189 application..


----------



## s_agrasen

peanut48 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had asked some questions almost 15 pages ago, would really appreciate it if someone could answer them and help me out.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-applicants-waiting-co-1850.html#post2217538
> 
> Thanks


Yes, You can go either Certified OR Color scans....

If you are not claiming work experience points, but you have to provide details of work history becuase, the occupation for 190 has to be relavent with your work...

Check this two pages for all documents list that you require to upload

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...68-south-australia-state-sponsorship-100.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...68-south-australia-state-sponsorship-101.html


----------



## s_agrasen

Yesterday someone was asking about tax statement and some job related documents to be submitted. and we all suggested to get a letter from employer to justify the requirement of job done at place. because, he is holding good relation to employer, he will get the document and response....

Now, my question is, let us say, by cross verificatation, if any employer say NO, THIS PERSON WAS NOT WORKING WITH US IN PAST, inspite of all relavant documents submitted like Pay slips. Income tax statements, job letter, reliving letter, expereience letter, business card, etc.etc, 

What happens to this case if Employer deniy to say YES


----------



## thanich

CaptainR said:


> Direct Grant today, Team 33 (initials KD). 8 weeks and 2 days after our initial 189 application..


Congratulations ... captainr...


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

CaptainR*








​


----------



## Firetoy

Well, it looks like more than one email has got stuck in the system from yesterday... Check your emails guys!


----------



## Vincentluf

Firetoy said:


> Well, it looks like more than one email has got stuck in the system from yesterday... Check your emails guys!


It seems they are speeding up, we have already some 189 Grants in September.
Hope my turn will come soon


----------



## Firetoy

Vincent, what is your occupation code?



Vincentluf said:


> It seems they are speeding up, we have already some 189 Grants in September.
> Hope my turn will come soon


----------



## is5yk

felix2020 said:


> There is no holiday before Christmas.


Dear Felix / firetoy 

I have seen you guys are doing a pretty good job predicting a time frame for the 190 applicatts and many predictions are spot on . Will u be able to predict me a time line when I get my grant 

ACT SS applied. 31/07/2013 ( accountant genreal ) 

Ack SS. 05/08/2013

ACT /EOI. invitation 27/09/2013

190 visa loged 14/10/2013 ( upload all my evidence for the points claimed) 

PCC upload 14/10/2013

MED's upload 24/10/2013


Please be kind enough to predict me a time line, will I be able to recive my grant before Christmas ?

I'm so anxious and have seen many people get theire grants quickly.

Please guys can u predict somting for me

Kind regards
Is5yk 

Have a great day


----------



## CaptainR

Thanks guys, the grant is dated 2nd November. So they must work Saturdays


----------



## Vincentluf

Firetoy said:


> Vincent, what is your occupation code?


Hi Firetoy, My occupation is 263111 for 189. I dont know why I'm not able to access your online spreadsheet to add my details. If you can do it on your side it will be fantastic. On the 31th Oct all my documents turned to 'Received' I dont know if it is a sign of Case Officer


----------



## Fransta

amitso said:


> Congratulation,
> 
> You were waiting long like me for the grant, patience paid off, which team you were allocated to?


Frankly, I have no idea which team I was allocated to. My agent lodged everything for me and handled all correspondence. It was a direct grant. I flew down to my agent's office after work and got the hard copies of the grant notice from her : )


----------



## Firetoy

I did it for you!
There was a system glitch on Thursday, so don't take that status into consideration



Vincentluf said:


> Hi Firetoy, My occupation is 263111 for 189. I dont know why I'm not able to access your online spreadsheet to add my details. If you can do it on your side it will be fantastic. On the 31th Oct all my documents turned to 'Received' I dont know if it is a sign of Case Officer


----------



## Firetoy

I'd say that by the end of November if everything is uploaded, but even if not, you still have time to upload all and get the grant before Xmas for sure! Good luck!



is5yk said:


> Dear Felix / firetoy
> 
> I have seen you guys are doing a pretty good job predicting a time frame for the 190 applicatts and many predictions are spot on . Will u be able to predict me a time line when I get my grant
> 
> ACT SS applied. 31/07/2013 ( accountant genreal )
> 
> Ack SS. 05/08/2013
> 
> ACT /EOI. invitation 27/09/2013
> 
> 190 visa loged 14/10/2013 ( upload all my evidence for the points claimed)
> 
> PCC upload 14/10/2013
> 
> MED's upload 24/10/2013
> 
> 
> Please be kind enough to predict me a time line, will I be able to recive my grant before Christmas ?
> 
> I'm so anxious and have seen many people get theire grants quickly.
> 
> Please guys can u predict somting for me
> 
> Kind regards
> Is5yk
> 
> Have a great day


----------



## 190applicant

Hi All,

I have certain queries before I apply for visa. it would be nice if you could provide some information on it.

1. I have not claimed any experience for my first company anywhere ( CV, ACS etc )
Do I need to mention it somewhere..? it should not look like I am hiding some information.. It was sort of trainee experience hence I did not include it anywhere

2. salary.. I dont have all salary slips for of company I worked for ..but for last 1 year when I was working for that company...I have all Form-16 for all companies..it is Ok as employment proof ?
ex. 
company 1 : all salary slip with seal, form-16, but no bank statements.
company 2 : salary slips for last 1 year in job , form - 16, bank statements
company 3 : all salary slips without seal , form-16, no bank statements (account closed)
company 4 : all salary slips, form-16, bank statements

please advice in this circumstances


Thanks in Advance


----------



## Firetoy

There are some people in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club that I cannot track. The following ones are about to be deleted in a couple of days if they do not show up!
Rizwan
Moaiz_BD
Sandhu
Maestro2013
AmitKumar, from Iran, visa lodge in 5-Dec-2012
KDTH Kumar, I’m sure you are somewhere in Expatforum, but I can’t find you, manifest yourself!
Blue, from Turkey
There are other people whose names don’t match any expatforum.com user, be aware that your details can be erased after a while.


----------



## Firetoy

There are some people in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club that I cannot track. The following ones are about to be deleted in a couple of days if they do not show up!
Rizwan
Moaiz_BD
Sandhu
Maestro2013
AmitKumar, from Iran, visa lodge in 5-Dec-2012
KDTH Kumar, I’m sure you are somewhere in Expatforum, but I can’t find you, manifest yourself!
Blue, from Turkey
There are other people whose names don’t match any expatforum.com user, be aware that your details can be erased after a while.


----------



## Firetoy

There are some people in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club that I cannot track. The following ones are about to be deleted in a couple of days if they do not show up!
Rizwan
Moaiz_BD
Sandhu
Maestro2013
AmitKumar, from Iran, visa lodge in 5-Dec-2012
KDTH Kumar, I’m sure you are somewhere in Expatforum, but I can’t find you, manifest yourself!
Blue, from Turkey
There are other people whose names don’t match any expatforum.com user, be aware that your details can be erased after a while.


----------



## baba18

Firetoy said:


> There are some people in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club that I cannot track. The following ones are about to be deleted in a couple of days if they do not show up!
> Rizwan
> Moaiz_BD
> Sandhu
> Maestro2013
> AmitKumar, from Iran, visa lodge in 5-Dec-2012
> KDTH Kumar, I’m sure you are somewhere in Expatforum, but I can’t find you, manifest yourself!
> Blue, from Turkey
> There are other people whose names don’t match any expatforum.com user, be aware that your details can be erased after a while.


Hi Firetoy

Can u add my details in the sheet


----------



## Firetoy

Baba! It's done. A couple of questions, how many points did you get?
And secondly, how come that being a 190 visa applicant, you don;t have CO yet???



baba18 said:


> Hi Firetoy
> 
> Can u add my details in the sheet


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Hi jcgallegoh

Did u call the DIAC or did u get a communication from the CO directly. 
Am curious coz I too have applied on 2nd Sep and not heard anything yet.

regards





Firetoy said:


> hahaha, don't think so. He just added his details in the spreadsheet, so I'm sending him a wink somehow lol


----------



## ssk3

*Medicals*

Dear All,

Thanks a lot for such a useful information sharing. i have a doubt regarding medicals and PCC.

1.I have applied for DIAC visa and uploaded all the documents except for PCC and Medicals. My consultant said, we should get medicals done ONLY after a CO sends an email regarding it. Is this true??

2.I have downloaded the pdf of HAP ID, but have not gone for any Medical checks. Can i go now and get it done?

3. If YES, can i go to any of the panel doctors mentioned in the India - Panel Physicians ?

4. Recently i have got my PCC, but have not uploaded it.
So, can i upload both PCC and medicals even before CO asks for it?

Thank you so much.
Sathish


----------



## manubadboy

ssk3 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks a lot for such a useful information sharing. i have a doubt regarding medicals and PCC.
> 
> 1.I have applied for DIAC visa and uploaded all the documents except for PCC and Medicals. My consultant said, we should get medicals done ONLY after a CO sends an email regarding it. Is this true??No, It is not true. You can get the medical done after you have the HAP ID. As per DIBP if you have applied for 190 you should get medicals and PCC done before a CO is allocated.
> 
> 2.I have downloaded the pdf of HAP ID, but have not gone for any Medical checks. Can i go now and get it done?Don't waste any time go and get your medicals done.
> 
> 3. If YES, can i go to any of the panel doctors mentioned in the India - Panel Physicians ?Yes, Look for your city and panel of docs.
> 
> 4. Recently i have got my PCC, but have not uploaded it.
> So, can i upload both PCC and medicals even before CO asks for it?Yes, absolutely.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> Sathish


Hi Sathish please read my answers in green.


----------



## dchiniwal

Posting again, what is the number to call to verify if CO has been assigned?

I need to call from India


----------



## peanut48

s_agrasen said:


> Yes, You can go either Certified OR Color scans....
> 
> If you are not claiming work experience points, but you have to provide details of work history becuase, the occupation for 190 has to be relavent with your work...
> 
> Check this two pages for all documents list that you require to upload
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...68-south-australia-state-sponsorship-100.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...68-south-australia-state-sponsorship-101.html


Thank you


----------



## manubadboy

dchiniwal said:


> Posting again, what is the number to call to verify if CO has been assigned?
> 
> I need to call from India


Hi dchiniwal.. The number is + 61 1300 364 61.. Please check the Firetoy's spreadsheet if you ever lose the number again. Most of the important stuff is updated in the sheet. Also, please update the sheet with your details. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=70


----------



## s_agrasen

Firetoy said:


> There are some people in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club that I cannot track. The following ones are about to be deleted in a couple of days if they do not show up!
> Rizwan
> Moaiz_BD
> Sandhu
> Maestro2013
> AmitKumar, from Iran, visa lodge in 5-Dec-2012
> KDTH Kumar, I’m sure you are somewhere in Expatforum, but I can’t find you, manifest yourself!
> Blue, from Turkey
> There are other people whose names don’t match any expatforum.com user, be aware that your details can be erased after a while.


Hello Firetoy, 

Salute to you man for such a wonderful work for Excel sheet. So here my FIRST like goes to Firetoy.......

BTW, if someone has noticed from Excel that statistics shows that No. of applicants are reducing by month to month....


----------



## felix2020

is5yk said:


> Dear Felix / firetoy
> 
> I have seen you guys are doing a pretty good job predicting a time frame for the 190 applicatts and many predictions are spot on . Will u be able to predict me a time line when I get my grant
> 
> ACT SS applied. 31/07/2013 ( accountant genreal )
> 
> Ack SS. 05/08/2013
> 
> ACT /EOI. invitation 27/09/2013
> 
> 190 visa loged 14/10/2013 ( upload all my evidence for the points claimed)
> 
> PCC upload 14/10/2013
> 
> MED's upload 24/10/2013
> 
> 
> Please be kind enough to predict me a time line, will I be able to recive my grant before Christmas ?
> 
> I'm so anxious and have seen many people get theire grants quickly.
> 
> Please guys can u predict somting for me
> 
> Kind regards
> Is5yk
> 
> Have a great day



Hello 5K, 

Here is my prediction fro your grant:

CO allocation: 24/11/2013 ( 40 days from the lodgement)

Grant: 29/11/2013 ( If everything is front loaded including MED, PCC, form80, and CO doesn't need anything else)

COs usually ask for work experience documentation, make sure these documents are uploaded before the allocation date.


----------



## felix2020

peanut48 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm waiting for my ACT SS, meanwhile I thought I should prepare my docs for 190 visa. I have read a lot but I keep getting confused so thought best to ask my doubts here.
> 
> As per DIBP 190 checklist, they want certified copies of the biography pages of the passport. But I've also read that certified are not required if colour scans are submitted. So I'm confused. Someone please clarify what to submit.
> 
> I've got 65 points as below:
> 
> Age = 30
> English = 10 (stupid 7 in writing!!)
> Education degree = 15
> State Nomination = 5
> Australian Study = 5
> 
> Total ponts = 65
> 
> Since I'm not claiming work experience points, I understand I don't need to provide the docs for it however I have marked it as relevant in the EOI coz its less than 3yrs no points. My VETASSESS was based on this relevant employment. So should I include the work docs or not?
> 
> So far the docs I'm going to upload are:
> 1.Passport (confused certified or not)
> 2.Birth Certificate
> 2.Driver's License and PAN card
> 3.IELTS
> 4.SKILLS ASSESSMENT & PTA
> 5. All education docs from 10th to Masters incl. Australian Study
> 
> Then PCC, Medicals, Form 80.
> 
> Is this sufficient or am I missing something? Also should I add the work exp. docs?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


If your skills assessment was based on some work experience documents, you should include those documents too. Otherwise, everything else looks sufficient.


----------



## agaoe33

Dear all, a brief question:

I came to Australia as an International Student. In fact, I am still studying now. However, after getting nomination from VIC I applied for PR - 190 two weeks ago. Before coming to Oz I undertook health examinations and chest x-ray (which I declared while applying for 190). I know I require one more test for permanent residency which is the VIH test; nonetheless, I don't know what to do while I wait for my CO allocation (the e-visa system says: _"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required."_)

Here my options:

1. Should I perform only the HIV test now?
2. Should I wait until CO tells me how to proceed?
3. Should I do all the tests again? (waste of money because it's been only 9 months since I came here and my medical examinations should be still valid)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## simmi_mahmud

ethane said:


> I bet many people asked this questions before:
> 
> the status of all my documents changed from requiring to receive today! I wondering if this is the sign of a CO been allocated to me????
> 
> Any helps?
> 
> |EOI:18-Sept-2013||ACT SS:23 Sept 2013||Visa Lodged:09 Oct 2013||


I too lodged application on 9-10-13. 190 subclass. All the best.


----------



## felix2020

agaoe33 said:


> Dear all, a brief question:
> 
> I came to Australia as an International Student. In fact, I am still studying now. However, after getting nomination from VIC I applied for PR - 190 two weeks ago. Before coming to Oz I undertook health examinations and chest x-ray (which I declared while applying for 190). I know I require one more test for permanent residency which is the VIH test; nonetheless, I don't know what to do while I wait for my CO allocation (the e-visa system says: _"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required."_)
> 
> Here my options:
> 
> 1. Should I perform only the HIV test now?
> 2. Should I wait until CO tells me how to proceed?
> 3. Should I do all the tests again? (waste of money because it's been only 9 months since I came here and my medical examinations should be still valid)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You should wait for CO instruction. I have seen a few cases like this where CO asked for full medical again.


----------



## felix2020

simmi_mahmud said:


> I too lodged application on 9-10-13. 190 subclass. All the best.


You will have your grant on 24-11-2013 if everything is front loaded.


----------



## agaoe33

felix2020 said:


> You should wait for CO instruction. I have seen a few cases like this where CO asked for full medical again.


Thanks felix2020, I'll wait for the instructions.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

felix2020 said:


> You will have your grant on 24-11-2013 if everything is front loaded.


24/11 is a Sunday. Isnt it?


----------



## is5yk

felix2020 said:


> Hello 5K,
> 
> Here is my prediction fro your grant:
> 
> CO allocation: 24/11/2013 ( 40 days from the lodgement)
> 
> Grant: 29/11/2013 ( If everything is front loaded including MED, PCC, form80, and CO doesn't need anything else)
> 
> COs usually ask for work experience documentation, make sure these documents are uploaded before the allocation date.


Dear Felix 

Thank you very much for the predictions, I'm so relived as you and firetoy predictions are same. I'm so anxious about this..

Yes I have upload all the documents , Im not claiming any points for work experience , ( age, study, professional year, bachelor degree, Australian study, state sponsorship) though I have one year experience as a accountant I have also uploaded work reference letter and recent payslips.

Is it compulsory to upload work experience letters and payslips ? 

Thank you again

Kind regards
Isuru


----------



## is5yk

Firetoy said:


> I'd say that by the end of November if everything is uploaded, but even if not, you still have time to upload all and get the grant before Xmas for sure! Good luck!


Thank firetoy

Yes I have upload all my documents , MED's , PCC , form 80, all the documents which I claimed in EOI .

Thanks heaps again 

Kind regards
Is5y


----------



## manubadboy

Hi Felix.. Can you predict my grant too


----------



## Colombo

Hi Guys...

I feel osm......!!!!










Cheers

XXX


----------



## Steyn

Good news guys! *GOT THE GRANT* :whoo:

My agent just told me that my grant was received yesterday. Probably, the first ever reasonable thing from him 

Right now i have very mixed kind of emotions, very much like miss universe who laughs and then very next moments starts crying, after being crowned 

It's a direct grant and needless to say it was a quick one. I front loaded everything including medical and PCC and it took slightly over one month.

Details are mentioned below:

*Occupation:* Software Engineer 261313
*NSW SS Approval*: Sept 18, 2013
*Application Lodged:* Sept 26, 2013
*Medical:* Oct 7, 2013
*CO Allocation:* Not sure, was a direct grant
*Visa Grant:* Nov 1, 2013

Would like to thank people on this forum who have been a great help. I wish best of luck to all applicants and i hope they also get a speedy grant :amen:


----------



## ruchkal

CaptainR said:


> Thanks guys, the grant is dated 2nd November. So they must work Saturdays


Wow... Congratulations CaptainR...:tea::tea::drum:eace::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::cheer2::cheer2:

All the best mate....:yo:

Ruchkal


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Steyn*








​


----------



## Oz2013

Oz2013 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Rupa Pankaj, jcgallegoh, BrightSun65 and CaptainR ..... Its your turn now for the 189 Grant in the data list and predictions from Firetoy....Wish you all the very best and I pray you all get the Grant sooooon.
> 
> Waiting for the good new from you all...



Rupa Pankaj and BrightSun65 ...your Visa is right there at the corner.... I pray and wish you both all the very best....

Firetoy your predictions are aweessummmmm man... you are a camp seriously...


----------



## Colombo

ruchkal said:


> Wow... Congratulations CaptainR...:tea::tea::drum:eace::cheer2::cheer2: :flypig::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> All the best mate....:yo:
> 
> Ruchkal



Ruchkal;

where are you from @ Sri lanka....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## felix2020

is5yk said:


> Dear Felix
> 
> Thank you very much for the predictions, I'm so relived as you and firetoy predictions are same. I'm so anxious about this..
> 
> Yes I have upload all the documents , Im not claiming any points for work experience , ( age, study, professional year, bachelor degree, Australian study, state sponsorship) though I have one year experience as a accountant I have also uploaded work reference letter and recent payslips.
> 
> Is it compulsory to upload work experience letters and payslips ?
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Kind regards
> Isuru


Work experience documents are not necessary if you are not claiming points for it. However, there is no harm in uploading it.


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Hi Felix.. Can you predict my grant too


You will have your grant by Friday.


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> You will have your grant by Friday.



I cant seem to add reputation to you for some reason


----------



## felix2020

sanjeevmanocha said:


> 24/11 is a Sunday. Isnt it?


There were one CO allocation and one grant today. And today is Saturday.

So, anything can happen.

Be positive..


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> I cant seem to add reputation to you for some reason


You have to circle around and give it to some other people, then you can come back and give it to me.


----------



## samkalu

felix2020 said:


> Work experience documents are not necessary if you are not claiming points for it. However, there is no harm in uploading it.


Hi flex

I also have some exp that I plan not to claim. I also hope not to give any documents for that hope its ok.


----------



## felix2020

samkalu said:


> Hi flex
> 
> I also have some exp that I plan not to claim. I also hope not to give any documents for that hope its ok.


Well, the DIBP instruction clearly states that we have to provide evidence for all points claimed.

If you are not claiming points, no need to upload it. It won't make any difference whether you upload it or not. Work experience is not a mandatory condition. As long as you have 60 points with IELTS 6 and you meet health and character, you will be granted.


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I feel osm......!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


hey colombo,
congrats man ... you made it


----------



## Colombo

*My Friend*



terminator1 said:


> hey colombo,
> congrats man ... you made it


*My Man Terminator1;

I was waiting for you'r comment man.
Thanks for being with me for past 110 days.

I know, I just finished that ride trough the hell.
You can do it too man... I am pretty sure about it...

Monday will be your day.
We can see the fire works over Sydney harbor bridge together once we go there.

May god be with you.

Cheers

XXX
*


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> *My Man Terminator1;
> 
> I was waiting for you'r comment man.
> Thanks for being with me for past 110 days.
> 
> I know, I just finished that ride trough the hell.
> You can do it too man... I am pretty sure about it...
> 
> Monday will be your day.
> We can see the fire works over Sydney harbor bridge together once we go there.
> 
> May god be with you.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX
> *


Thank you very much.. i need it bro.. i dint come online for the last 2 days as i wanted to relax... my co came back to me last tuesday asking for more documents on evidence of relationship... i have submitted those... keeping my fingers crossed... it has been a long waiting period... enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Firetoy

Here it is last week, tomorrow I will post next week list:
Steyn *GRANTED*
Sylvia_australia
felix2020
Urlacher
sendshaz *CO ALLOCATED*
abby0910
apple4s
BrightSun6582
CaptainR *GRANTED*
jcgallegoh *CO ALLOCATED*
nandini.nataraj *CO ALLOCATED*
Rupa Pankaj
strikerjax
deepajose *CO ALLOCATED*
au applicant *CO ALLOCATED*
Srikar *GRANTED*
manubadboy *CO ALLOCATED*
SunnyK *GRANTED*
ammu1983
Jullz
Birender *CO ALLOCATED*
hrsid *CO ALLOCATED*
Blurr
MMD09 *GRANTED*
JaxSantiago *CO ALLOCATED*

And people with CO allocated, let's hope they get the golden mail this week too:
Colombo *GRANTED*
Terminator1
Unnat_upadhyay *GRANTED*
TheEndGame
ssyap
I.Bring.It!!
Dabz
Crosswind
harshaldesai
Sinchan
rakesharavindan
Maria_Sal
meetusingh1308
gsp2canberra
mike alic
aravindhmohan / AM
Drshk
ind2oz *GRANTED*
Sad Fishie
florence1222
Thanich
Ankitakharbanda *GRANTED*
kumar247
Minhas
vedadivya *GRANTED*
solarik
aj34321 *GRANTED*
Mohkam
miteshm82
lotustss
salf
emaniphani *GRANTED*
ssaditya
millerfung
Nsaini23
Sagz *GRANTED*
Amitso
dragoman
Sandhu
nswprash
ariyawansha81 *GRANTED*
abhaytomar

People who are suffering some delay in their grant:
Rikki15
Gtaark
sinuma *GRANTED*
Maestro2013
ahmed84
jogiyogi
mamunmaziz
Rabee
hassankakh
Naveed539
shixmo
Amitkumar
Zolter

Probably on Monday some people will find out that they had a CO allocated or a granted (people with agents)


----------



## Chetu

felix2020 said:


> Well, the DIBP instruction clearly states that we have to provide evidence for all points claimed.
> 
> If you are not claiming points, no need to upload it. It won't make any difference whether you upload it or not. Work experience is not a mandatory condition. As long as you have 60 points with IELTS 6 and you meet health and character, you will be granted.


Hmm , on the contrary , I think that evidence of employment is still needed as I am sure most state sponsored candidates are because of their experience and DIAC would definitely want to verify this on behalf of states ,which themselves don't do any sort of verification.


----------



## manubadboy

A question/doubt just arrived in my head..

When I was fresh out of college I worked part time in a call center just to see how they worked. I left it without any notice or anything. I did not mention it in the form 80 as it did not strike my mind because it was part time. So my question is will it make any difference? Should I mention it?


----------



## Chetu

Hi friends,

I have done my PCC back in June and have applied for VISA on 27-9-2013 and awaiting CO still. I am afraid that my initial entry will be based on my PCC date and that I feel will be too early for me . I have uploaded all docs including PCC , so can I now get another PCC done and upload it ? 

Will the CO accept that , as I can't delete the PCC I have uploaded.

Thanks,
Chetu


----------



## sylvia_australia

Felix 26 sept candidate got grant yesterday so i think monday will be our day


----------



## ethane

felix2020 said:


> Most probably he needs to do the whole examination again. It depends on the CO. He can wait for CO instruction or he can do the full test again.


Thank you Felix. I wish we dont need to do the whole health exam again.... It will cost us hundreds extra


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> Felix 26 sept candidate got grant yesterday so i think monday will be our day


Mine too


----------



## ROY2013

Congratulations dude....So now all your wait has paid off...I'm so happy for you...I've been a very silent candidate in this forum...However, was closely watching all your progress...especially you Colombo....great news....enjoy and have fun...see you in Aussie....


----------



## ROY2013

Colombo said:


> Dear All;
> 
> Please provide the correct answer to bellow question and win return tickets for two and 7 star hotel stay in the tropical island called Sri Lanka at Indian ocean .
> 
> What is the current visa state of COLOMBO...?
> 
> (A) Granted
> (B) Granted
> (C) Granted
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX



Congratulations dude....So now all your wait has paid off...I'm so happy for you...I've been a very silent candidate in this forum...However, was closely watching all your progress...especially you Colombo....great news....enjoy and have fun...see you in Aussie....


----------



## sylvia_australia

My cousin have done motor mechanic dwgree from australia but did not work in same occupation till date. 
He got tr on 29 oct.

How he can get pr pls suggest. Can i sponsor him after getting my pr. He is my real cousin.

Can he be eligible for 190 if he will get exp in same field.
Can he get some point due to my pr


----------



## sylvia_australia

Have a prosperous Diwali.
Hope this festival of lights,
brings you every joy and happiness.
May the lamps of joy,
illuminate your life and fill your days with the bright sparkles of peace,
mirth and goodwill, because you are someone who deserves life's best and so much more.
Have a joyous Diwali...

Prem (sylvia_australia)


----------



## felix2020

Chetu said:


> Hmm , on the contrary , I think that evidence of employment is still needed as I am sure most state sponsored candidates are because of their experience and DIAC would definitely want to verify this on behalf of states ,which themselves don't do any sort of verification.


If the SS or the skill assessment was based on some form of experience, then the experience document would be necessary.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Monday will be the day of september candidates.
May goddess luxmi and lord ganesha bring shower of grant for all of us.


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> My cousin have done motor mechanic dwgree from australia but did not work in same occupation till date.
> He got tr on 29 oct.
> 
> How he can get pr pls suggest. Can i sponsor him after getting my pr. He is my real cousin.
> 
> Can he be eligible for 190 if he will get exp in same field.
> Can he get some point due to my pr


If he can get a positive skill assessment and can score 60 points, he may be eligible for permanent residency.

Not sure whether you can sponsor him or not. Most probably not. 

It depends on the individual state requirement.

Nope, he can't get any additional point for your PR


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Felix 26 sept candidate got grant yesterday so i think monday will be our day


I would say by Friday, most probably on Wednesday,


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> I would say by Friday, most probably on Wednesday,


Wwhy not on.monday flix


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Wwhy not on.monday flix


Monday is very much possible. But I want to give our CO a little bit of time. Mondays are difficult for most people. However, we complete 40 days on Monday and my prediction formula is 40 days from the lodgement date.


----------



## expatdude

felix2020 said:


> Monday is very much possible. But I want to give our CO a little bit of time. Mondays are difficult for most people. However, we complete 40 days on Monday and my prediction formula is 40 days from the lodgement date.


Hope u get the grant on monday. Ur most inspiring person for all in helping other on this thread


----------



## felix2020

Chetu said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have done my PCC back in June and have applied for VISA on 27-9-2013 and awaiting CO still. I am afraid that my initial entry will be based on my PCC date and that I feel will be too early for me . I have uploaded all docs including PCC , so can I now get another PCC done and upload it ?
> 
> Will the CO accept that , as I can't delete the PCC I have uploaded.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chetu


You can upload another PCC any time . No problem with that. CO will go by the latest PCC date.


----------



## imranhassan852

HELLO EVERYONE

my visa application has finally been lodged and I have attached docs as well. Plz guide me whether I need to attach following docs as well:
1. Form 80
2- My CNIC

further, do I neeed to attach color scanned copy of original docs or attested copy as well. I have attached both....


----------



## sendshaz

Hello,
Will diac accept exp letter,sal cert taken now from the previous employer????


----------



## nagravi

felix2020 said:


> If you added them by mistake, you can fill form 1023 and send it to your CO. Form 1023 is used for notification of incorrect answers on your application.


Hi Fekix,

Still I am waiting for case officer allocation

Regards
Ravi Shankar


----------



## felix2020

nagravi said:


> Hi Fekix,
> 
> Still I am waiting for case officer allocation
> 
> Regards
> Ravi Shankar


Do you have some details like when you lodged and what type of visa you applied for ?


----------



## nagravi

felix2020 said:


> Do you have some details like when you lodged and what type of visa you applied for ?


ACS - 14/Jan/2013
IELTS - March 2013
NSW SS - 10th July 2013
NSW SS Invitation - 02 Sept 2013
Visa Lodgement - 20 Sept 2013
Medicals - 3 October 2013
Co - Waiting

one of my friend applied on the same day, he assigned with a CO on 01/Nov/2013.
Now I have to go for medicals for Non Migrating Dependants


Regards
Ravi Shankar


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> My cousin have done motor mechanic dwgree from australia but did not work in same occupation till date.
> He got tr on 29 oct.
> 
> How he can get pr pls suggest. Can i sponsor him after getting my pr. He is my real cousin.
> 
> Can he be eligible for 190 if he will get exp in same field.
> Can he get some point due to my pr


Ask him to get the skill assessment done from EA.. Then he will have to score either 7or 8 in IELTS in each.. If his age is less than 33, unmarried and he gets IELTS score of 7 his score would be 55. If he's married he can get the score of 60 and should be able to apply for PR.. Second case would be if he scores 8 in IELTS then everything should be fine.. 

Yes you can sponsor him but it will be the subclass 489(I think so), it cannot be a direct PR..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## florence1222

can't believe I am still waiting.....

start losing patient here...

lodged 189 on 12-8-2013

CO allocated 9-10-2013 for additional docs

it has been more than 3 weeks now and still waiting for the grant.......

keep wondering if anything goes wrong with the application....

my agent told us the CO we have is a new CO..wonder if that's the reason of delaying...

hope she wont give us too much hard time!

keep praying:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## manubadboy

florence1222 said:


> can't believe I am still waiting.....
> 
> start losing patient here...
> 
> lodged 189 on 12-8-2013
> 
> CO allocated 9-10-2013 for additional docs
> 
> it has been more than 3 weeks now and still waiting for the grant.......
> 
> keep wondering if anything goes wrong with the application....
> 
> my agent told us the CO we have is a new CO..wonder if that's the reason of delaying...
> 
> hope she wont give us too much hard time!
> 
> keep praying:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I was talking to my agent a few days earlier and she told me that there are CO's who put the applications on a standby for 28days after they request the docs.. So it can be a case that you might get to hear from him this week or the week after..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## sid2224

*Old ACS Letter - Confused!*

Hi All,

I got my ACS assessment done last year, 25th Jul 2012. Based on this assessment, I got my State sponsorship with Victoria.
I lodged subclass 190 on 20th Oct 2013 with my VIC SS and ACS claiming 60points.

What is worrying me most is whether DIBP will reassess my work experience (as per new ACS rules, I am not sure how many years will be deducted). 

If that is the case I may lose 5points and I am not sure of the consequences 

My education and experience details: 1.5years experience in India, 4.9 years experience in Australia (with which I claimed 10points), Bachelors discipline: Electronics and Communication.

Experts - Please advise.

Regards,
Sid


261311 | ACS: 25/07/12 | IELTS: 23/03/2013 (Overall 6) | VIC SS Invited 17/10/13| EOI 18/10/13 | Points 60 | 190 Lodged 20/10/2013 | ACK 23/10 | PCC, CO allocation - Waiting!!


----------



## praveenfire

Hi florence,

Instruct your agent to forward you all communications sent by the CO so that
you will know whats going on..

And also after submitting the documents, its always better to follow up after 1 week. That's what my agent did. 

Cheers





florence1222 said:


> can't believe I am still waiting.....
> 
> start losing patient here...
> 
> lodged 189 on 12-8-2013
> 
> CO allocated 9-10-2013 for additional docs
> 
> it has been more than 3 weeks now and still waiting for the grant.......
> 
> keep wondering if anything goes wrong with the application....
> 
> my agent told us the CO we have is a new CO..wonder if that's the reason of delaying...
> 
> hope she wont give us too much hard time!
> 
> keep praying:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## unnat_upadhyay

Hi,

I got my visa subclass - 190 (NSW State Sponcered) on 29th Oct. I am in Australia since sept 2010 on work visa. I am staying in Perth and having permenent job.
Whithin how much time I have to go to NSW ? is it possible to move to NSW after getting job there ? There is no such kind of time line mentioned in my visa grant letter.

Can any body please advice ?

Thanks


----------



## Sazzad H

Dear expert brothers, i have applied under 190 subclass on 8-10-13 through an agent from Bangladesh. i applied vetassass on 31-3-13 and got out come on 15-7-13. i have observed that 1-2 applicatant got refusal becoz of their point deduction on employment from DIAC. i got 7 yrs exp in GP and Robi( Telecom operators in bangladesh) but i claimed 5yrs. Now will Diac deduct any point from my work exp? i claimed point from june 2008-june 13 coz completed my BBA in june 2008 and before that i used work as a part time employee. pls reply coz i am worried. thanks a lot.


----------



## nagravi

sid2224 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment done last year, 25th Jul 2012. Based on this assessment, I got my State sponsorship with Victoria.
> I lodged subclass 190 on 20th Oct 2013 with my VIC SS and ACS claiming 60points.
> 
> What is worrying me most is whether DIBP will reassess my work experience (as per new ACS rules, I am not sure how many years will be deducted).
> 
> If that is the case I may lose 5points and I am not sure of the consequences
> 
> My education and experience details: 1.5years experience in India, 4.9 years experience in Australia (with which I claimed 10points), Bachelors discipline: Electronics and Communication.
> 
> Experts - Please advise.
> 
> Regards,
> Sid
> 
> 
> 261311 | ACS: 25/07/12 | IELTS: 23/03/2013 (Overall 6) | VIC SS Invited 17/10/13| EOI 18/10/13 | Points 60 | 190 Lodged 20/10/2013 | ACK 23/10 | PCC, CO allocation - Waiting!!


I think so its not a problem. if victoria SS team consider this one, DIBP will also consider the same.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Happy deepwali to all.
May lord ganesha and goddess luxmi fullfil all our dreams

Regards


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> Happy deepwali to all.
> May lord ganesha and goddess luxmi fullfil all our dreams
> 
> Regards


Happy Diwali Prem.. May we get grant tomorrow with the blessings of Ganesha and Laxmi.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## 0z_dream

Guys,
will CO make any issue for the case where the current company of spouse is same as main applicant's previous company.
In detail:
I (main applicant)was working in a xxxxx company for 10 months (2008-2009) and changed to the current company.
My spouse started to work in xxxxx company after i resigned( 2010- till date).


----------



## akshay1229

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> will CO make any issue for the case where the current company of spouse is same as main applicant's previous company.
> In detail:
> I (main applicant)was working in a xxxxx company for 10 months (2008-2009) and changed to the current company.
> My spouse started to work in xxxxx company after i resigned( 2010- till date).


That will not an issue at all...many couples work in same company...dont worry at all..

and u need to submit her employment docs if u have claimed partner points..

anyways go ahead...

Good Luck..


----------



## maddy84

*Query on Current employment*

Hello,
While lodging the application, what should be entered for the End date (since it is mandatory) for the current employment. Appreciate your response.

Thanks


----------



## akshay1229

maddy84 said:


> Hello,
> While lodging the application, what should be entered for the End date (since it is mandatory) for the current employment. Appreciate your response.
> 
> Thanks


today's date...


----------



## 0z_dream

akshay1229 said:


> That will not an issue at all...many couples work in same company...dont worry at all..
> 
> and u need to submit her employment docs if u have claimed partner points..
> 
> anyways go ahead...
> 
> Good Luck..


Thanks im not claiming any point from spouse, but im just worried because we have to submit cv and current exp letter of my spouse.

Also i have another doubt we are working in kwt and during my first job , worked only for 10 months (previous company) , i was receiving my salary as cash and kuwait is a tax free country.

I have received detailed exp letter from them which show my monthly salary and the job duties done there for 10 months


----------



## maddy84

akshay1229 said:


> today's date...


Thanks


----------



## praveenreddy

sylvia_australia said:


> Happy deepwali to all.
> May lord ganesha and goddess luxmi fullfil all our dreams
> 
> Regards


Tank u Sylvia and wishing u the same from me and all the forum members.


----------



## Sazzad H

Sazzad H said:


> Dear expert brothers, i have applied under 190 subclass on 8-10-13 through an agent from Bangladesh. i applied vetassass on 31-3-13 and got out come on 15-7-13. i have observed that 1-2 applicatant got refusal becoz of their point deduction on employment from DIAC. i got 7 yrs exp in GP and Robi( Telecom operators in bangladesh) but i claimed 5yrs. Now will Diac deduct any point from my work exp? i claimed point from june 2008-june 13 coz completed my BBA in june 2008 and before that i used work as a part time employee. pls reply coz i am worried. thanks a lot.


Dear brothers, expecting your kind remarks on the above issue. sorry for posting again. i am bit worried about the issue.


----------



## babu_84

hi everyone... i have been looking at all these posts for quite a long time now... its very nice to see everyone is getting grants in regular interval.. specially, firetoy, felix, colombo, srikar, ganda... you guys are great... i cant resist myself anymore so, posting my details below... 

189
ACS (263111) new format letter, deducted 2 years
EOI lodged with 2 years less 
60 points
invited 19-08-13
lodged and acknowledged 29-08-13

all documents front loaded including PCC and MED
CO: 31-10-13 [Team-34 Brisbane]
No response from CO yet except some documents went in received state from required on 31st... 

Haven't found anyone so far from Bangladesh in any of the forums who has got quick grant like people from india, srilanka, singapore, phillipines... just wondering about myself... 

some soothing words from firetoy, felix might help me to relax... 

//babu


----------



## praveenfire

0z_dream said:


> Also i have another doubt we are working in kwt and during my first job , worked only for 10 months (previous company) , i was receiving my salary as cash and kuwait is a tax free country.
> 
> I have received detailed exp letter from them which show my monthly salary and the job duties done there for 10 months


I had the same problem.. For my first job, for which i have worked for 2 years, I was paid in cash. no salary certificates, no bank statement, no tax certificates... in fact no proof at all..

I talked to my manager and got a Reference letter with salary details, responsibilities mentioned.

I also included his mobile number and mentioned that in case, if DIAC needs any additional information, they can contact my manager on the mobile number.
I also attached his Business Card also.

For all my other jobs, I had all proofs... So I guess I was lucky that DIBP didn't ask for more evidence for my first Job.


Cheers

Praveen


----------



## felix2020

nagravi said:


> ACS - 14/Jan/2013
> IELTS - March 2013
> NSW SS - 10th July 2013
> NSW SS Invitation - 02 Sept 2013
> Visa Lodgement - 20 Sept 2013
> Medicals - 3 October 2013
> Co - Waiting
> 
> one of my friend applied on the same day, he assigned with a CO on 01/Nov/2013.
> Now I have to go for medicals for Non Migrating Dependants
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ravi Shankar


Your time line is similar to mine. So you may already have a CO. CO will not contact you for any thing if he doesn't need anything from you. So you may get a direct grant.

I also don't know whether I have a CO or not. I am just hoping that something will come this week before Friday.


----------



## akshay1229

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> Will diac accept exp letter,sal cert taken now from the previous employer????


Yeah...I left my company in may, 2010...and got.certificate in Feb, 2013...


----------



## babu_84

praveen, did the CO ever contacted you? yaar, as far as i heard and seen, team 2 is one of those who have delayed response level... however, nice to see you have got away easily... yaar, most people got quick/direct grant from team 33/34... i am just worried as the CO took two days already even though all the docs were front loaded...


----------



## praveenfire

babu_84 said:


> praveen, did the CO ever contacted you? yaar, as far as i heard and seen, team 2 is one of those who have delayed response level... however, nice to see you have got away easily... yaar, most people got quick/direct grant from team 33/34... i am just worried as the CO took two days already even though all the docs were front loaded...


Yes...

The CO contacted me. He asked me to submit payslips, bank statements, and Tax documents. Except for my 1st company, I had everything and submitted it on the same day.


----------



## felix2020

Sazzad H said:


> Dear expert brothers, i have applied under 190 subclass on 8-10-13 through an agent from Bangladesh. i applied vetassass on 31-3-13 and got out come on 15-7-13. i have observed that 1-2 applicatant got refusal becoz of their point deduction on employment from DIAC. i got 7 yrs exp in GP and Robi( Telecom operators in bangladesh) but i claimed 5yrs. Now will Diac deduct any point from my work exp? i claimed point from june 2008-june 13 coz completed my BBA in june 2008 and before that i used work as a part time employee. pls reply coz i am worried. thanks a lot.


Did you get your employment assessed by Vetasses ? What was their opinion ?


----------



## babu_84

praveenfire said:


> Yes...
> 
> The CO contacted me. He asked me to submit payslips, bank statements, and Tax documents. Except for my 1st company, I had everything and submitted it on the same day.


He asked for all those documents the day you were assigned a CO? ... 
I have all those docs loaded since day-1... Hoping for the best... 





ANZSCO-263111[ACS] EOI: 23 JUL EOI Invite: 19 Aug 
Visa Lodged(189): 29 Aug; PCC: 16 Sep; Med:03 Sep; CO:31 Oct ; Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Firetoy

maddy84 said:


> Hello,
> While lodging the application, what should be entered for the End date (since it is mandatory) for the current employment. Appreciate your response.
> 
> Thanks


If you are currently working there, leave it blank.


----------



## babu_84

Firetoy said:


> If you are currently working there, leave it blank.


Firetoy.... You have been one of the most amazing astrologers for all of us... 

Please give your predictions for me...

I am with Team-34 as per the telephone call I made on 31st... 




ANZSCO-263111[ACS] EOI: 23 JUL EOI Invite: 19 Aug 
Visa Lodged(189): 29 Aug; PCC: 16 Sep; Med:03 Sep; CO:31 Oct ; Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## shabi.durrani

Hi 
I am applying for Financial Investment Adviser - ANZSCO 222311.
kindly help me to prepare my Job description accordingly to this category.


----------



## Sazzad H

felix2020 said:


> Did you get your employment assessed by Vetasses ? What was their opinion ?


Vetasses mentioned that i have 5 yrs related experience as per nominated occupation before the date of assessment...


----------



## felix2020

Sazzad H said:


> Vetasses mentioned that i have 5 yrs related experience as per nominated occupation before the date of assessment...


In that case, you should be fine. No worries. Did you submit reference letters, salary slips, bank statements, tax documents etc. for the claimed five years period ?


----------



## florence1222

manubadboy said:


> I was talking to my agent a few days earlier and she told me that there are CO's who put the applications on a standby for 28days after they request the docs.. So it can be a case that you might get to hear from him this week or the week after..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum



thanks for your response

that's what my agent said to me also..... 

what you meant is CO will begin to look at the case after 28 days again?

then might take another while for the grant?


----------



## snarayan

Guys, I filed my visa on 29th of October. Based on the current trend, when is it most likely that I will be assigned a CO.

Also I am planning to get my PCC and medicals done within the next one month. Is this the right approach or should I wait for my case officer to ask me to get these done.

Also , I have been living in the uk for the past 3 years and before this I lived in India. Hence would like to know whether my India PCC or uk PCC will determine the initial entry date.


----------



## florence1222

praveenfire said:


> Hi florence,
> 
> Instruct your agent to forward you all communications sent by the CO so that
> you will know whats going on..
> 
> And also after submitting the documents, its always better to follow up after 1 week. That's what my agent did.
> 
> Cheers



He said he has sent all the documents to the CO...

but then I was worried so I asked him to follow up to make sure CO received the documents coz you know email is not safe sometimes....

he said he sent a follow up email to the CO...and told me CO might not be replying...

I dont know what the email is about..

sometimes i dont really like the fact that we applied thru an agent...

i dont think it makes any differences...but if the communication is directly thru myself and the CO it will be more transparent ....

sigh....


----------



## sid2224

Thank you Nagravi - Can any other expert throw some light?

Reposting My question:

Hi All,

I got my ACS assessment done last year, 25th Jul 2012. Based on this assessment, I got my State sponsorship with Victoria.
I lodged subclass 190 on 20th Oct 2013 with my VIC SS and ACS claiming 60points.

What is worrying me most is whether DIBP will reassess my work experience (as per new ACS rules, I am not sure how many years will be deducted). 

If that is the case I may lose 5points and I am not sure of the consequences 

My education and experience details: 1.5years experience in India, 4.9 years experience in Australia (with which I claimed 10points), Bachelors discipline: Electronics and Communication.

Experts - Please advise.

Regards,
Sid


261311 | ACS: 25/07/12 | IELTS: 23/03/2013 (Overall 6) | VIC SS Invited 17/10/13| EOI 18/10/13 | Points 60 | 190 Lodged 20/10/2013 | ACK 23/10 | PCC, CO allocation - Waiting!!


----------



## felix2020

snarayan said:


> Guys, I filed my visa on 29th of October. Based on the current trend, when is it most likely that I will be assigned a CO.
> 
> Also I am planning to get my PCC and medicals done within the next one month. Is this the right approach or should I wait for my case officer to ask me to get these done.
> 
> Also , I have been living in the uk for the past 3 years and before this I lived in India. Hence would like to know whether my India PCC or uk PCC will determine the initial entry date.


You will have Co allocation around first week of December based on the trend. If all documents are front loaded, you may also get a direct grant at the same time. 

DIBP recommends MED and PCC uploaded before CO allocation if you are under subclass 190.


----------



## snarayan

sid2224 said:


> Thank you Nagravi - Can any other expert throw some light?
> 
> Reposting My question:
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment done last year, 25th Jul 2012. Based on this assessment, I got my State sponsorship with Victoria.
> I lodged subclass 190 on 20th Oct 2013 with my VIC SS and ACS claiming 60points.
> 
> What is worrying me most is whether DIBP will reassess my work experience (as per new ACS rules, I am not sure how many years will be deducted).
> 
> If that is the case I may lose 5points and I am not sure of the consequences
> 
> My education and experience details: 1.5years experience in India, 4.9 years experience in Australia (with which I claimed 10points), Bachelors discipline: Electronics and Communication.
> 
> Experts - Please advise.
> 
> Regards,
> Sid
> 
> 
> 261311 | ACS: 25/07/12 | IELTS: 23/03/2013 (Overall 6) | VIC SS Invited 17/10/13| EOI 18/10/13 | Points 60 | 190 Lodged 20/10/2013 | ACK 23/10 | PCC, CO allocation - Waiting!!


How are you expected to know what the acs rules are after you have been issued a letter by acs saying all your experience is valid. 

I don't see a problem here, you should get your grant.


----------



## Firetoy

Prediction time!

People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:
HarryAdd
Oz2013
delhi78
Sylvia_australia
Urlacher
felix2020
vincentluf
BrightSun6582
abby0910
apple4s
Rupa Pankaj
ammu1983
strikerjax
Jullz
Blurr
baba18

People with CO ALLOCATED who might have the GRANT this week
akshay1229
murali2610
sendshaz
green_apple
Cpranov
jcgallegoh
deepajose
au applicant
manubadboy
WizzyWizz
Praveenreddy
Birender
hrsid
Maverick123
JaxSantiago
coolbuddy2013
Heemu
TheEndGame
mike alic
Ruchkal
ssyap
JoshLedger
harshaldesai
I.Bring.It!!
Sad Fishie
Sinchan
dippradhan
Maria_Sal
meetusingh1308
Dabz
aravindhmohan / AM
Drshk
gsp2canberra
sowmyaraghuraman
florence1222
mohsinhere
Crosswind
rakesharavindan
Thanich
Minhas
Mohkam
millerfung
lotustss
miteshm82
salf
kumar247
ssaditya
Terminator1
Nsaini23
solarik
bhupesh545
nswprash
Amitso
Rikki15
abhaytomar
dragoman
Gtaark
ahmed84
jogiyogi
DSS
mamunmaziz
Naveed539
Rabee
shixmo
Zolter

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## snarayan

felix2020 said:


> You will have Co allocation around first week of December based on the trend. If all documents are front loaded, you may also get a direct grant at the same time.
> 
> DIBP recommends MED and PCC uploaded before CO allocation if you are under subclass 190.


Thank you Felix, can you also advice on my last question??


----------



## Sazzad H

felix2020 said:


> In that case, you should be fine. No worries. Did you submit reference letters, salary slips, bank statements, tax documents etc. for the claimed five years period ?


I have submitted reference letter from both employer(total 7 yrs-2 yrs part time b4 my graduation). 1 yr pay slip of current employer, tax assessment for last two yrs(both employer).

My agent did not asked for pay slip for previous employer and bank statement also. they said that if CO requested then we will ask you. I have already payslip of my previous employer and total 7 yrs SCB bank statement with me.


----------



## jjain

florence1222 said:


> He said he has sent all the documents to the CO...
> 
> but then I was worried so I asked him to follow up to make sure CO received the documents coz you know email is not safe sometimes....
> 
> he said he sent a follow up email to the CO...and told me CO might not be replying...
> 
> I dont know what the email is about..
> 
> sometimes i dont really like the fact that we applied thru an agent...
> 
> i dont think it makes any differences...but if the communication is directly thru myself and the CO it will be more transparent ....
> 
> sigh....



To be honest...this was exactly the reason my friend gave me for not going thru an agent because he had faced the same challenge after hiring a consultant. However, you can now be tactical and try to get as many details as you want from your agent.


----------



## felix2020

Sazzad H said:


> I have submitted reference letter from both employer(total 7 yrs-2 yrs part time b4 my graduation). 1 yr pay slip of current employer, tax assessment for last two yrs(both employer).
> 
> My agent did not asked for pay slip for previous employer and bank statement also. they said that if CO requested then we will ask you. I have already payslip of my previous employer and total 7 yrs SCB bank statement with me.


Everything looks good. No worries.


----------



## sid2224

snarayan said:


> How are you expected to know what the acs rules are after you have been issued a letter by acs saying all your experience is valid.
> 
> I don't see a problem here, you should get your grant.


Completely agree with your point snarayan, but I have seen few cases (in forums) where CO re-assessing the work experience.

Hence I am worried


----------



## Firetoy

Hi babu!
Well, team 34 is not exactely the fastest one. The grant average time for that team is 89 days since lodgement date (if I remember well). Let's pray for you to get it sooner than that!



babu_84 said:


> Firetoy.... You have been one of the most amazing astrologers for all of us...
> 
> Please give your predictions for me...
> 
> I am with Team-34 as per the telephone call I made on 31st...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO-263111[ACS] EOI: 23 JUL EOI Invite: 19 Aug
> Visa Lodged(189): 29 Aug; PCC: 16 Sep; Med:03 Sep; CO:31 Oct ; Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sid2224

sid2224 said:


> Thank you Nagravi - Can any other expert throw some light?
> 
> Reposting My question:
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I got my ACS assessment done last year, 25th Jul 2012. Based on this assessment, I got my State sponsorship with Victoria.
> I lodged subclass 190 on 20th Oct 2013 with my VIC SS and ACS claiming 60points.
> 
> What is worrying me most is whether DIBP will reassess my work experience (as per new ACS rules, I am not sure how many years will be deducted).
> 
> If that is the case I may lose 5points and I am not sure of the consequences
> 
> My education and experience details: 1.5years experience in India, 4.9 years experience in Australia (with which I claimed 10points), Bachelors discipline: Electronics and Communication.
> 
> Experts - Please advise.
> 
> Regards,
> Sid
> 
> 
> 261311 | ACS: 25/07/12 | IELTS: 23/03/2013 (Overall 6) | VIC SS Invited 17/10/13| EOI 18/10/13 | Points 60 | 190 Lodged 20/10/2013 | ACK 23/10 | PCC, CO allocation - Waiting!!


Experts - can anyone advice if there was a similar situation???


----------



## snarayan

sid2224 said:


> Completely agree with your point snarayan, but I have seen few cases (in forums) where CO re-assessing the work experience.
> 
> Hence I am worried


Co re assessing work experience would depend on sufficiency of the documents you submit. If you can clearly prove all years of work experience by submitting payslips and tax documents, co will have no issues.


----------



## felix2020

snarayan said:


> Thank you Felix, can you also advice on my last question??


I missed it. What was the last question ?


----------



## ruchkal

Colombo said:


> Ruchkal;
> 
> where are you from @ Sri lanka....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Colombo,

I am from Colombo, Sri Lanka... What about you?

Ruchkal


----------



## Firetoy

Is not Colombo from Colombo????? 



ruchkal said:


> Colombo,
> 
> I am from Colombo, Sri Lanka... What about you?
> 
> Ruchkal


----------



## Sazzad H

felix2020 said:


> Everything looks good. No worries.


Thanks a lot Felix 2020. I am bit relax now. I was really worried when i came to know about DIBP's deduction on work experience. Thanks again!!! 

One last thing...i lodged my 190 app on 8-10-13. Some one told me that i sud get CO by 15-11-13. wht u think? i have not front loaded my PCC and medical as my agent told that to complete those after CO's request...what is the ideal thing to do?


----------



## sid2224

snarayan said:


> Co re assessing work experience would depend on sufficiency of the documents you submit. If you can clearly prove all years of work experience by submitting payslips and tax documents, co will have no issues.


If that is the case, CO ideally should not question because - I have front loaded all my payslips, tax documents (India and Australia), employment letter, employment references etc.

But with new rules in ACS, I got to know there CO deducting 'n' number of years from total work exprience!!!

Any idea??


----------



## snarayan

felix2020 said:


> I missed it. What was the last question ?


The question is:

I lived in India till 2010 and since then I have been living in the uk. I would like to know whether my uk PCC or India PCC will be used for determination of my initial entry date.

I would get my India PCC this week and uk PCC probably beginning of next month.


----------



## felix2020

snarayan said:


> The question is:
> 
> I lived in India till 2010 and since then I have been living in the uk. I would like to know whether my uk PCC or India PCC will be used for determination of my initial entry date.
> 
> I would get my India PCC this week and uk PCC probably beginning of next month.


I think they will go by UK PCC, because your current usual country of residence is U.K.


----------



## felix2020

Sazzad H said:


> Thanks a lot Felix 2020. I am bit relax now. I was really worried when i came to know about DIBP's deduction on work experience. Thanks again!!!
> 
> One last thing...i lodged my 190 app on 8-10-13. Some one told me that i sud get CO by 15-11-13. wht u think? i have not front loaded my PCC and medical as my agent told that to complete those after CO's request...what is the ideal thing to do?


You should expect a CO around 35-40 days from lodgement. DIBP recommends MED and PCC uploaded before CO allocation.


----------



## sid2224

felix2020 said:


> You should expect a CO around 35-40 days from lodgement. DIBP recommends MED and PCC uploaded before CO allocation.


Hi Felix - Could you please let me know your thoughts?

I got my ACS assessment done last year, 25th Jul 2012. Based on this assessment, I got my State sponsorship with Victoria.
I lodged subclass 190 on 20th Oct 2013 with my VIC SS and ACS claiming 60points.

What is worrying me most is whether DIBP will reassess my work experience (as per new ACS rules, I am not sure how many years will be deducted). 

If that is the case I may lose 5points and I am not sure of the consequences 

My education and experience details: 1.5years experience in India, 4.9 years experience in Australia (with which I claimed 10points), Bachelors discipline: Electronics and Communication.

Experts - Please advise.

Regards,
Sid


261311 | ACS: 25/07/12 | IELTS: 23/03/2013 (Overall 6) | VIC SS Invited 17/10/13| EOI 18/10/13 | Points 60 | 190 Lodged 20/10/2013 | ACK 23/10 | PCC, CO allocation - Waiting!!

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## ruchkal

Firetoy said:


> Is not Colombo from Colombo?????




He may also be from Colombo Firetoy.... 

BTW, thanks for including my name for this week's prediction...:fingerscrossed:

Ruchkal


----------



## felix2020

Sazzad H said:


> Thanks a lot Felix 2020. I am bit relax now. I was really worried when i came to know about DIBP's deduction on work experience. Thanks again!!!
> 
> One last thing...i lodged my 190 app on 8-10-13. Some one told me that i sud get CO by 15-11-13. wht u think? i have not front loaded my PCC and medical as my agent told that to complete those after CO's request...what is the ideal thing to do?


If I am not mistaken, deduction of work experience is common with ACS, not with Vetasses.


----------



## samkalu

felix2020 said:


> If I am not mistaken, deduction of work experience is common with ACS, not with Vetasses.


Hi flex2020

Any thoughts on ppl who have old acs applying via 189.


----------



## felix2020

Is Colombo still in Colombo or he took his first flight to Australia ?


----------



## sid2224

samkalu said:


> Hi flex2020
> 
> Any thoughts on ppl who have old acs applying via 189.


Excatly - even I am interested to know how it works?

Reposting my question -

Hi Felix - Could you please let me know your thoughts?

I got my ACS assessment done last year, 25th Jul 2012. Based on this assessment, I got my State sponsorship with Victoria.
I lodged subclass 190 on 20th Oct 2013 with my VIC SS and ACS claiming 60points.

What is worrying me most is whether DIBP will reassess my work experience (as per new ACS rules, I am not sure how many years will be deducted). 

If that is the case I may lose 5points and I am not sure of the consequences 

My education and experience details: 1.5years experience in India, 4.9 years experience in Australia (with which I claimed 10points), Bachelors discipline: Electronics and Communication.

Experts - Please advise.

Regards,
Sid


261311 | ACS: 25/07/12 | IELTS: 23/03/2013 (Overall 6) | VIC SS Invited 17/10/13| EOI 18/10/13 | Points 60 | 190 Lodged 20/10/2013 | ACK 23/10 | PCC, CO allocation - Waiting!!

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Colombo

*Funny*



Firetoy said:


> Is not Colombo from Colombo?????


Cheers

XXX


----------



## felix2020

samkalu said:


> Hi flex2020
> 
> Any thoughts on ppl who have old acs applying via 189.


Most applicants so far have been successful with old ACS. It will depend on your CO.


----------



## Colombo

Sorry guys i just added an image but i donno how to remove it...
anyways the one i was wanted to post is bellow.

THE PAY CHEQUE of fire toy.
he must be paid generously for his selfless service for X-pat community.

have fun man...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## sid2224

felix2020 said:


> Most applicants so far have been successful with old ACS. It will depend on your CO.


Thanks a lot Felix - I was really worried as I lodged 190 claiming complete experience as per old ACS

I hope there will be no blockers!!

Any idea when can I get case officer allocated?

61311 | ACS: 25/07/12 | IELTS: 23/03/2013 (Overall 6) | VIC SS Invited 17/10/13| EOI 18/10/13 | Points 60 | 190 Lodged 20/10/2013 | ACK 23/10 | PCC, CO allocation - Waiting!!


----------



## Colombo

*Machan*



ruchkal said:


> Colombo,
> 
> I am from Colombo, Sri Lanka... What about you?
> 
> Ruchkal


You even could be one of my nauber man... 

Sooner or later we can get in to "MACHAN- Nawala " and have a cool beer.

You know what i mean...

Cheers 

XXX


----------



## samkalu

felix2020 said:


> Most applicants so far have been successful with old ACS. It will depend on your CO.


Thanks. I guess it destiny.


----------



## manubadboy

sid2224 said:


> Thanks a lot Felix - I was really worried as I lodged 190 claiming complete experience as per old ACS
> 
> I hope there will be no blockers!!
> 
> Any idea when can I get case officer allocated?
> 
> 61311 | ACS: 25/07/12 | IELTS: 23/03/2013 (Overall 6) | VIC SS Invited 17/10/13| EOI 18/10/13 | Points 60 | 190 Lodged 20/10/2013 | ACK 23/10 | PCC, CO allocation - Waiting!!


Well the process is a bit luck dependent but I would say 6 weeks give or take from the date of lodgement.. :hippie:


----------



## samkalu

Colombo said:


> You even could be one of my nauber man...
> 
> Sooner or later we can get in to "MACHAN- Nawala " and have a cool beer.
> 
> You know what i mean...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Aha nawala is pretty close for me as well. ;-)


----------



## felix2020

sid2224 said:


> Thanks a lot Felix - I was really worried as I lodged 190 claiming complete experience as per old ACS
> 
> I hope there will be no blockers!!
> 
> Any idea when can I get case officer allocated?
> 
> 61311 | ACS: 25/07/12 | IELTS: 23/03/2013 (Overall 6) | VIC SS Invited 17/10/13| EOI 18/10/13 | Points 60 | 190 Lodged 20/10/2013 | ACK 23/10 | PCC, CO allocation - Waiting!!


I agree with manubadboy. Expect a CO in 35-40 days from lodgement.


----------



## WizzyWizz

Firetoy said:


> Prediction time!
> 
> People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:
> HarryAdd
> Oz2013
> delhi78
> Sylvia_australia
> Urlacher
> felix2020
> vincentluf
> BrightSun6582
> abby0910
> apple4s
> Rupa Pankaj
> ammu1983
> strikerjax
> Jullz
> Blurr
> baba18
> 
> People with CO ALLOCATED who might have the GRANT this week
> akshay1229
> murali2610
> sendshaz
> green_apple
> Cpranov
> jcgallegoh
> deepajose
> au applicant
> manubadboy
> WizzyWizz
> Praveenreddy
> Birender
> hrsid
> Maverick123
> JaxSantiago
> coolbuddy2013
> Heemu
> TheEndGame
> mike alic
> Ruchkal
> ssyap
> JoshLedger
> harshaldesai
> I.Bring.It!!
> Sad Fishie
> Sinchan
> dippradhan
> Maria_Sal
> meetusingh1308
> Dabz
> aravindhmohan / AM
> Drshk
> gsp2canberra
> sowmyaraghuraman
> florence1222
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> rakesharavindan
> Thanich
> Minhas
> Mohkam
> millerfung
> lotustss
> miteshm82
> salf
> kumar247
> ssaditya
> Terminator1
> Nsaini23
> solarik
> bhupesh545
> nswprash
> Amitso
> Rikki15
> abhaytomar
> dragoman
> Gtaark
> ahmed84
> jogiyogi
> DSS
> mamunmaziz
> Naveed539
> Rabee
> shixmo
> Zolter
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Last time you predicted my CO allocation it was accurate. I hope it will be the same for my grant day!!! praying for that! Thanks Firetoy!!!!


----------



## babu_84

Firetoy said:


> Hi babu!
> Well, team 34 is not exactely the fastest one. The grant average time for that team is 89 days since lodgement date (if I remember well). Let's pray for you to get it sooner than that!


well..... 89 days... thats not bad.... i have only a few more weeks to go... InshaAllah (God Willing) by the end of this month will get something then....  

this is at least better than getting a police clearance certificate from RCMP Canada that takes 22 weeks for the officer to open (not process btw) an application... 


but the point i wanted to make is- for 189 applicants from Bangladesh (specifically), most applicants (including my colleagues) have been waiting for about a year now... their case officers went into coma since they asked for PCC/med... in my case, i have everything front loaded since day 1 except the PCC that took six months for its return over airmail from canada 


ANZSCO-263111[ACS] EOI: 23 JUL EOI Invite: 19 Aug 
Visa Lodged(189): 29 Aug; PCC: 16 Sep; Med:03 Sep; CO:31 Oct ; Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Firetoy

I have some doubts about this one. I'm not sure, but if the date of entry is established considering the date of the documents, (1 year after the minimum date of PCC or Medicals), it could be the Indian PCC. Let's say that the dates are:
UK PCC 15/nov/2013
India PCC 7/nov.2013
Medicals 10/Nov/2013
Then the latest date of entry would be 7/nov/2014
But as I said, I'm not completely sure about this!



felix2020 said:


> I think they will go by UK PCC, because your current usual country of residence is U.K.





snarayan said:


> The question is:
> 
> I lived in India till 2010 and since then I have been living in the uk. I would like to know whether my uk PCC or India PCC will be used for determination of my initial entry date.
> 
> I would get my India PCC this week and uk PCC probably beginning of next month.


----------



## Firetoy

Let's hope you have better luck than your firends 
I don't see any reason why people from Bangladesh have to wait a year for a visa to be granted!



babu_84 said:


> well..... 89 days... thats not bad.... i have only a few more weeks to go... InshaAllah (God Willing) by the end of this month will get something then....
> 
> this is at least better than getting a police clearance certificate from RCMP Canada that takes 22 weeks for the officer to open (not process btw) an application...
> 
> 
> but the point i wanted to make is- for 189 applicants from Bangladesh (specifically), most applicants (including my colleagues) have been waiting for about a year now... their case officers went into coma since they asked for PCC/med... in my case, i have everything front loaded since day 1 except the PCC that took six months for its return over airmail from canada
> 
> 
> ANZSCO-263111[ACS] EOI: 23 JUL EOI Invite: 19 Aug
> Visa Lodged(189): 29 Aug; PCC: 16 Sep; Med:03 Sep; CO:31 Oct ; Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## maddy84

Firetoy said:


> If you are currently working there, leave it blank.


Since it is a mandatory field, we need to enter something there and cant be left blank. So I have entered today's date.


----------



## Firetoy

That's fine!



maddy84 said:


> Since it is a mandatory field, we need to enter something there and cant be left blank. So I have entered today's date.


----------



## Steyn

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> Steyn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks a lot Firetoy


----------



## Sazzad H

felix2020 said:


> Everything looks good. No worries.


Dear Felix 2020,

To get 100 % mental satisfaction, I am quoted exjectly what has been mentioned in my Vetasses result:

“Employment assessed: Manager, Business Sales & Service, XXX Ltd (06/2011 to 03/2013)
Duration of Employment: Based on the evidence provided, at least two yeras of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five yeras before the date of applying for this skill assessment. The employment described above meets the minimum requirement of this occupation. “

Note that my past employer's experience from 04/2006 to 06/2011 not mentioned in the assessment. 
Pls suggest me and give your kind feedback. thanks


----------



## babu_84

Firetoy said:


> Let's hope you have better luck than your firends
> I don't see any reason why people from Bangladesh have to wait a year for a visa to be granted!


well... I haven't really found anyone thus far who has got a grant in subclass 189 from bangladesh yet...heard, the process takes long due to verification (high risk country)...

well, there are many of subclass 190... they are receiving grants within due predicted time intervals...


----------



## praveenreddy

felix2020 said:


> Your time line is similar to mine. So you may already have a CO. CO will not contact you for any thing if he doesn't need anything from you. So you may get a direct grant.
> 
> I also don't know whether I have a CO or not. I am just hoping that something will come this week before Friday.


Dear Felix

I have uploaded all the documents inc pcc and medicals and last Monday co has been allocated and co have given me a mail stating that she is assessing my application and will ask if any further documents needed. Iam an sep 11 lodeged applicant. 

Wat do u say will some good news can be expected this week. Ur prediction is required


----------



## manubadboy

Sazzad H said:


> Dear Felix 2020,
> 
> To get 100 % mental satisfaction, I am quoted exjectly what has been mentioned in my Vetasses result:
> 
> “Employment assessed: Manager, Business Sales & Service, XXX Ltd (06/2011 to 03/2013)
> Duration of Employment: Based on the evidence provided, at least two yeras of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five yeras before the date of applying for this skill assessment. The employment described above meets the minimum requirement of this occupation. “
> 
> Note that my past employer's experience from 04/2006 to 06/2011 not mentioned in the assessment.
> Pls suggest me and give your kind feedback. thanks


From what I understood mate, your Skill assessment result means that only 2 years of your experience is taken into account as Manager, Business Sales & Service and you cannot claim points as it is less than 3 years..:frown::frown:


----------



## manubadboy

praveenreddy said:


> Dear Felix
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents inc pcc and medicals and last Monday co has been allocated and co have given me a mail stating that she is assessing my application and will ask if any further documents needed. Iam an sep 11 lodeged applicant.
> 
> Wat do u say will some good news can be expected this week. Ur prediction is required


Well from what I think if everything is alright as you have even uploaded the PCC and medicals, you should get the grant in the coming week.

Just a quick question about your timeline though:dizzy::dizzy:
You got the invite on 13 Sept and you lodged on 11 Sept.. How did this happen?:madgrin::madgrin:


----------



## Sazzad H

manubadboy said:


> From what I understood mate, your Skill assessment result means that only 2 years of your experience is taken into account as Manager, Business Sales & Service and you cannot claim points as it is less than 3 years..:frown::frown:


**** man!!! my agent told me they assessed 5 yrs exp. i got SS from SA and applied for 190 visa on 8-10-13. How my agent made this mistake!!??!?? i am hopeless!!!


----------



## vikasmart

Dear sylvia/ Felix, 
I hope the same. I wish all sep candidates to get grant by coming week. I am 4th October candidate, I am also desperate for some positive till next to next weekend. All the best.
Wish u all happy diwali & happy new year.


----------



## felix2020

praveenreddy said:


> Dear Felix
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents inc pcc and medicals and last Monday co has been allocated and co have given me a mail stating that she is assessing my application and will ask if any further documents needed. Iam an sep 11 lodeged applicant.
> 
> Wat do u say will some good news can be expected this week. Ur prediction is required


You are lucky that CO has sent you an email with your status. Most COs will never contact the candidate unless they need something. 

If you front loaded everything including MED and PCC, you should expect a direct grant this week. Based on the trend, most COs are only asking for employment experience documents. So if those documents are already submitted, you should get the grant by Friday afternoon.


----------



## manubadboy

Sazzad H said:


> **** man!!! my agent told me they assessed 5 yrs exp. i got SS from SA and applied for 190 visa on 8-10-13. How my agent made this mistake!!??!?? i am hopeless!!!


Well I would ask Felix, Firetoy or mithu to look into this as well.. How many points are you claiming?
Don't loose hope.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> I have some doubts about this one. I'm not sure, but if the date of entry is established considering the date of the documents, (1 year after the minimum date of PCC or Medicals), it could be the Indian PCC. Let's say that the dates are:
> UK PCC 15/nov/2013
> India PCC 7/nov.2013
> Medicals 10/Nov/2013
> Then the latest date of entry would be 7/nov/2014
> But as I said, I'm not completely sure about this!


I agree with you Firetoy. I don't know the guideline, but if he is not living in India at this moment, he cannot commit a crime in India. So, Indian PCC should be irrelevant.

What do you think, Firetoy ??


----------



## Sazzad H

manubadboy said:


> Well I would ask Felix, Firetoy or mithu to look into this as well.. How many points are you claiming?
> Don't loose hope..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Brother i claimed 5 yrs overseas-10 points. i really dont know wht to say...if so why SA nominated me and how skill select invited me as well!!!


----------



## felix2020

Sazzad H said:


> Dear Felix 2020,
> 
> To get 100 % mental satisfaction, I am quoted exjectly what has been mentioned in my Vetasses result:
> 
> “Employment assessed: Manager, Business Sales & Service, XXX Ltd (06/2011 to 03/2013)
> Duration of Employment: Based on the evidence provided, at least two yeras of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five yeras before the date of applying for this skill assessment. The employment described above meets the minimum requirement of this occupation. “
> 
> Note that my past employer's experience from 04/2006 to 06/2011 not mentioned in the assessment.
> Pls suggest me and give your kind feedback. thanks


manubadboy is right. They have only assessed less than two years of experience. Do you know why didn't they assess your other experience ? 

I am confused about this because I am an ACS candidate and not sure about Vetasses.


----------



## felix2020

Sazzad H said:


> Brother i claimed 5 yrs overseas-10 points. i really dont know wht to say...if so why SA nominated me and how skill select invited me as well!!!


State doesn't do any verification. They sponsor you only based on the information provided. Verification is carried out by DIBP.

EOI is a completely automated process without human involvement. If you claim points, you will get invited. It's up to the DIBP to verify whether those claims are valid or not.


----------



## Sazzad H

felix2020 said:


> manubadboy is right. They have only assessed less than two years of experience. Do you know why didn't they assess your other experience ?
> 
> I am confused about this because I am an ACS candidate and not sure about Vetasses.


Brother, why they have mentioned "and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five yeras before the date of applying for this skill assessment." ?


----------



## felix2020

Sazzad H said:


> Brother, why they have mentioned "and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five yeras before the date of applying for this skill assessment." ?


In order to get assessed by Vetasses, you have to have some experience within 5 years of skill assessment date. 

It does not mention that you have 5 years of experience.

Well, don't worry. We will sort it out. 

I am an ACS candidate, don't know anything about Vetasses.

Send a PM to Mithu93ku ; he will be able to help you out. He is a Vetasses expert.


----------



## mithu93ku

Sazzad H said:


> **** man!!! my agent told me they assessed 5 yrs exp. i got SS from SA and applied for 190 visa on 8-10-13. How my agent made this mistake!!??!?? i am hopeless!!!


Your agent did not make any mistake. You could claim 7 years+ experience.


----------



## Sazzad H

mithu93ku said:


> Your agent did not make any mistake. You could claim 7 years+ experience.


Ur an angel:angel: bhai! can u pls expain it a bit bhai...i want to know more abt it...my agent did not answer any of my querries....


----------



## Firetoy

I agree. My common sense says that India PCC shouldn't be relevant, and UK one should be the relevant one..but you know, COs just follow a written script. Anyway, the difference in dates between both documents must be short, so I think he hasn't got anything to worry about!



felix2020 said:


> I agree with you Firetoy. I don't know the guideline, but if he is not living in India at this moment, he cannot commit a crime in India. So, Indian PCC should be irrelevant.
> 
> What do you think, Firetoy ??


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Your agent did not make any mistake. You could claim 7 years+ experience.


You showed up at the right time to help Sazzad.

I was trying to apply ACS rule into Vetasses. LOL.

It's good to know that he is safe.


----------



## ssk3

*Thank you*



manubadboy said:


> Hi Sathish please read my answers in green.




Thank you so much Manu....I will fix an appoint for medicals tomorrow. Thanks a lot for a valuable advice..


----------



## Sazzad H

felix2020 said:


> You showed up at the right time to help Sazzad.
> 
> I was trying to apply ACS rule into Vetasses. LOL.
> 
> It's good to know that he is safe.


I am gr8ful to all of you...specially Mithu bhai...i was abt to have an heart attact! my gratitudes know no bound! Seriously thanks a lot!


----------



## Firetoy

What a tense moment!!!

My two cents for Sazzad H:

You've been working from 04/2006 til 03/2013 (6 years 11 months) as a ..what was that? sales manager?? Well, anyway. Vetasses needs you to have been working at least two year in the last five years in that nominated occupation to assess your skills. That is what Vet needs, no what DIBP considers, that is a different question. When you apply for the visa and you fill it in, you write your 7 years of experience.
Let's suppose (suppose, eh?) that DIBP wants to reduce your experience as it has done sometimes (not always) with ACS. In that case (we are supposing) they will reduce your experience in 2 years, you still have 5 years left. This is just a supposition, so don't you worry. You will be fine.
Last thing, no idea about VET, I did it with EA, but I guess they work in a similar way!
Sazzad, relax and breath!


----------



## Chetu

felix2020 said:


> You can upload another PCC any time . No problem with that. CO will go by the latest PCC date.


Thanks Felix, will get one soon


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> You showed up at the right time to help Sazzad.
> 
> I was trying to apply ACS rule into Vetasses. LOL.
> 
> It's good to know that he is safe.


Yea I was applying my mixed knowledge too.. Thats why I asked for u guys.. I am an Engg Aus candidate.. No such criteria..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

Sazzad H said:


> I am gr8ful to all of you...specially Mithu bhai...i was abt to have an heart attact! my gratitudes know no bound! Seriously thanks a lot!


Sorry Sazzad.. I gave you the wrong idea.. 
Lesson learnt.. Never speak if you dont know about something..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Firetoy

Don't worry manuBADBOY lol!!!!!
He will be fine. You tried to help, that's all!



manubadboy said:


> Sorry Sazzad.. I gave you the wrong idea..
> Lesson learnt.. Never speak if you dont know about something..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> Don't worry manuBADBOY lol!!!!!
> He will be fine. You tried to help, that's all!


Half cooked knowledge is BAD!! 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Sorry Sazzad.. I gave you the wrong idea..
> Lesson learnt.. Never speak if you dont know about something..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Different skill assessment authorities have different criteria and we should not mix it up.


----------



## praveenreddy

manubadboy said:


> Well from what I think if everything is alright as you have even uploaded the PCC and medicals, you should get the grant in the coming week.
> 
> Just a quick question about your timeline though:dizzy::dizzy:
> You got the invite on 13 Sept and you lodged on 11 Sept.. How did this happen?:madgrin::madgrin:


Friend it is invited on 2 sep 2013 and lodged on 11 sep 2013.


----------



## Firetoy

There is something they all do same way... take our money!!!!! 



felix2020 said:


> Different skill assessment authorities have different criteria and we should not mix it up.


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> There is something they all do same way... take our money!!!!!


lol..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> There is something they all do same way... take our money!!!!!


Yeah, they take our money. However, different authorities charge different amount of money.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Sazzad H said:


> **** man!!! my agent told me they assessed 5 yrs exp. i got SS from SA and applied for 190 visa on 8-10-13. How my agent made this mistake!!??!?? i am hopeless!!!


Dear vetassess only assess minimum thinks which is required for positive assessment so donot worry. Claim your full exp


----------



## sahil772

sre375 said:


> Hi Ojhaa
> 
> I have booked my tickets to Melbourne for Feb 4th. I have not applied for too many jobs from India, the advise I got from a friend is to apply from Australia, that way your CV goes to a recruiter for the first time. If you apply from India, they look at your CV and drop it since you are not onsite. I am using this time to connect with recruitment consultants on LinkedIn, who specialize in my field.
> 
> Whats up with you?


Hi Sre and Ojha


I am moving to Adelaide on 28 Jan. I have also have similar experience with job search. Consultants adviced to contact them when we reach Adelaide. 

We can keep in touch. 

Anyone else migrating to adelaide can also connect with me.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Dear vetassess only assess minimum thinks which is required for positive assessment so donot worry. Claim your full exp


You showed up little late. I was trying to enforce ACS rules into Vetasses. Mithu helped us out.


----------



## Sazzad H

manubadboy said:


> Half cooked knowledge is BAD!!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


You guys tried to help me...only tht matters...I really appreciate it a gr8 deal!!! All the best bro and pls pray for me....


----------



## felix2020

Sazzad H said:


> You guys tried to help me...only tht matters...I really appreciate it a gr8 deal!!! All the best bro and pls pray for me....


Be positive
You will get your grant shortly.


----------



## Sazzad H

manubadboy said:


> Sorry Sazzad.. I gave you the wrong idea..
> Lesson learnt.. Never speak if you dont know about something..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


NO WORRIES...U tried to help...thts all. Thanks


----------



## praveenreddy

felix2020 said:


> You are lucky that CO has sent you an email with your status. Most COs will never contact the candidate unless they need something.
> 
> If you front loaded everything including MED and PCC, you should expect a direct grant this week. Based on the trend, most COs are only asking for employment experience documents. So if those documents are already submitted, you should get the grant by Friday afternoon.


Tank u for the reply.


----------



## Sazzad H

Firetoy said:


> What a tense moment!!!
> 
> My two cents for Sazzad H:
> 
> You've been working from 04/2006 til 03/2013 (6 years 11 months) as a ..what was that? sales manager?? Well, anyway. Vetasses needs you to have been working at least two year in the last five years in that nominated occupation to assess your skills. That is what Vet needs, no what DIBP considers, that is a different question. When you apply for the visa and you fill it in, you write your 7 years of experience.
> Let's suppose (suppose, eh?) that DIBP wants to reduce your experience as it has done sometimes (not always) with ACS. In that case (we are supposing) they will reduce your experience in 2 years, you still have 5 years left. This is just a supposition, so don't you worry. You will be fine.
> Last thing, no idea about VET, I did it with EA, but I guess they work in a similar way!
> Sazzad, relax and breath!


Thanks for the explanation. This is trully an excellent forum. GOD BLESS U MAN!


----------



## mithu93ku

Sazzad H said:


> Ur an angel:angel: bhai! can u pls expain it a bit bhai...i want to know more abt it...my agent did not answer any of my querries....


Acctually,VETASSESS asses 2-3 years and one or two employment of last five years. That is why, you thought that you have only two years experiences.


----------



## snarayan

Sazzad H said:


> Thanks for the explanation. This is trully an excellent forum. GOD BLESS U MAN!


Dibp only deducts experience for ict occupations based on acs letters. There is no such concept for vetassess, unless one of you (people who have been speculating) join vetassess and implement this rule 

So just relax, you can claim all the 7 years of experience.

Btw, if you want all the 7 years to be assessed, you need to apply for a points test advisory letter. If you apply, vet will assess the last 10 years of experience based on the documents you submit.


----------



## felix2020

snarayan said:


> Dibp only deducts experience for ict occupations based on acs letters. There is no such concept for vetassess, unless one of you (people who have been speculating) join vetassess and implement this rule
> 
> So just relax, you can claim all the 7 years of experience.
> 
> Btw, if you want all the 7 years to be assessed, you need to apply for a points test advisory letter. If you apply, vet will assess the last 10 years of experience based on the documents you submit.


Thanks for further clarification. Experience deduction is only applicable to ACS candidates.


----------



## mithu93ku

snarayan said:


> Dibp only deducts experience for ict occupations based on acs letters. There is no such concept for vetassess, unless one of you (people who have been speculating) join vetassess and implement this rule
> 
> So just relax, you can claim all the 7 years of experience.
> 
> Btw, if you want all the 7 years to be assessed, you need to apply for a points test advisory letter. If you apply, vet will assess the last 10 years of experience based on the documents you submit.


Finally VET specialist is here and I was just waiting for your input.
As sazzad H was very tensed, I had to give my input.


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Finally VET specialist is here and I was just waiting for your input.
> As sazzad H was very tensed, I had to give my input.


Do they charge for the points test advisory letter too ?


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> Do they charge for the points test advisory letter too ?


Yes ! Around 80 AUD.


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Yes ! Around 80 AUD.


ACS is better in that case. They assess everything within the last 10 years with no additional charge.

To make things easier for Sazzad, I gave him 5 reputation power.


----------



## snarayan

mithu93ku said:


> Finally VET specialist is here and I was just waiting for your input.
> As sazzad H was very tensed, I had to give my input.


Mithu, you are the expert, a source of light and knowledge to the hundreds of Aussie aspirants who have made the brave decision to apply on their own without a migration agent.

This forum will remember your contributions for ever. I am sure there are a lot of people who are not part of this forum looking for your advice and guidance.


----------



## snarayan

felix2020 said:


> ACS is better in that case. They assess everything within the last 10 years with no additional charge.
> 
> To make things easier for Sazzad, I gave him 5 reputation power.


Vetassess charges you for each thing separately. 

For skills assessment
Points test advisory for qualification
Points test advisory for experience

And if you apply for all these 3 with 4-5 employments in the last 10 years, you could easily be paying 1/3rd of your migration fees to vet.

Now imagine what would be the case if you plan to claim points for spouse and vetassess is the assessing authority.


----------



## terminator1

firetoy: big bro....
i need a bunch of best wishes from you...


----------



## Firetoy

I guess the words supposing and supposition.. don't mean much...




snarayan said:


> Dibp only deducts experience for ict occupations based on acs letters. There is no such concept for vetassess, unless one of you (people who have been speculating) join vetassess and implement this rule
> 
> So just relax, you can claim all the 7 years of experience.
> 
> Btw, if you want all the 7 years to be assessed, you need to apply for a points test advisory letter. If you apply, vet will assess the last 10 years of experience based on the documents you submit.


----------



## mithu93ku

Firetoy said:


> I guess the words supposing and supposition.. don't mean much...


Nice avatar *Firetoy*


----------



## Firetoy

All of them go to you!
Good luck this week!
Don't lose hope! Your grant is coming!



terminator1 said:


> firetoy: big bro....
> i need a bunch of best wishes from you...


----------



## terminator1

Firetoy said:


> All of them go to you!
> Good luck this week!
> Don't lose hope! Your grant is coming!


thanks bro... i need it.... i am the only one from july... :-/


----------



## deepajose

Hope tomorrow brings lots of CO Allocation and Grants for many of us....
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tarangoyal

Is there a deadline for PCC ? My agent says if the CO is not alloted after 1 month of PCC, it has to be done again.

How can medicals be initiated? Can it be done before CO is assigned ?


----------



## Colombo

terminator1 said:


> firetoy: big bro....
> i need a bunch of best wishes from you...


May load buddha be with you.

May load ganesha clear all the obstacles in between u n your grant..

Have a lil faith man... I m also with u till the last moment.

Cheers
XXX


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> May load buddha be with you.
> 
> May load ganesha clear all the obstacles in between u n your grant..
> 
> Have a lil faith man... I m also with u till the last moment.
> 
> Cheers
> XXX


thanks bro.. thanks much... lets wait and see...i have big hope in this week... may god be nice to me. 
i hope you are much relaxed now... feels good... right?


----------



## srmalik

I have a question for the members and would like your advice.

Is it possible that applicants claiming 65pts undergo little lenient verification as far as work experience is concerned. Considering if they were hiding something or not speaking the truth, they could have dropped work experience and still be eligible to apply with 60 pts?? Just wondering.


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> Do they charge for the points test advisory letter too ?


Yes thry charge. 
I pay 80 dollars for point test advisory but for experience only.
They charge more fee if you want to go for qualification and exp both.
I know about their charges for exp only which are as below.
Two job in last ten years 80 $
Four jobs in last ten years 160$
More than four then its 330$


----------



## sendshaz

Hello,
Apart from attaching docs on the e-visa page,do we need to send an email to the c.o.If yes then what to mention in subject and in the matter.Thanks


----------



## TheEndGame

Good Morning Australia!!!!!


----------



## hyksos

Good morning forum,
I have been following most topic about visa 190.
I still worry about my case. 
As i lodged in the 190application on 02/10/2013, i understand that the process will take 35-40 days to get the CO assigned, somehow i feel it may take longer. Just the feeling though.
Felix2020 Can u just reassure me that time frame ia right please.
And i lodge in as a general nurse for my application,
-Bacholer degree
-Age
-study in Aus more than 2 years
-work experience for 1.5 yeara
-SS 
Just enough 60 points - that worry me most

Thanks Felix 
Hope visa granted to everyone.


----------



## felix2020

hyksos said:


> Good morning forum,
> I have been following most topic about visa 190.
> I still worry about my case.
> As i lodged in the 190application on 02/10/2013, i understand that the process will take 35-40 days to get the CO assigned, somehow i feel it may take longer. Just the feeling though.
> Felix2020 Can u just reassure me that time frame ia right please.
> And i lodge in as a general nurse for my application,
> -Bacholer degree
> -Age
> -study in Aus more than 2 years
> -work experience for 1.5 yeara
> -SS
> Just enough 60 points - that worry me most
> 
> Thanks Felix
> Hope visa granted to everyone.


No worries. Everything looks good. You will have your grant by 16-11-2013, if not then within this month for sure.

Don't worry about points. Points are irrelevant after you get invited. People with 60 points or 80 points enjoy same processing time. As long as you have evidence to support your 60 points, you are good.


----------



## hyksos

felix2020 said:


> No worries. Everything looks good. You will have your grant by 16-11-2013, if not then within this month for sure.
> 
> Don't worry about points. Points are irrelevant after you get invited. People with 60 points or 80 points enjoy same processing time. As long as you have evidence to support your 60 points, you are good.


Thanks for your reasaurance.
I just got the email for my agent as i just got the CO - Adelaide- team 7
Am i in a good hand?
They requested the medical test which i have done November 2012, is that still valid? Or i need to do another one?
Thanks Felix.


----------



## felix2020

tarangoyal said:


> Is there a deadline for PCC ? My agent says if the CO is not alloted after 1 month of PCC, it has to be done again.
> 
> How can medicals be initiated? Can it be done before CO is assigned ?


PCC is valid for one year from the date of issue. 

You can print your referral letter from your e-visa status and do your medical. Log in and click "Organize your medical." 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

DIBP recommends uploading MED and PCC before Co allocation if you are applying under subclass 190.


----------



## felix2020

hyksos said:


> Thanks for your reasaurance.
> I just got the email for my agent as i just got the CO - Adelaide- team 7
> Am i in a good hand?
> They requested the medical test which i have done November 2012, is that still valid? Or i need to do another one?
> Thanks Felix.


MED is valid for one year. So most probably you will need to do it again. Wait for CO instruction before proceeding.


----------



## felix2020

srmalik said:


> I have a question for the members and would like your advice.
> 
> Is it possible that applicants claiming 65pts undergo little lenient verification as far as work experience is concerned. Considering if they were hiding something or not speaking the truth, they could have dropped work experience and still be eligible to apply with 60 pts?? Just wondering.


All applicants are subject to same level of verification regardless of points claimed. It's up to the CO to decide.


----------



## Maverick123

Firetoy said:


> Prediction time!
> 
> People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:
> HarryAdd
> Oz2013
> delhi78
> Sylvia_australia
> Urlacher
> felix2020
> vincentluf
> BrightSun6582
> abby0910
> apple4s
> Rupa Pankaj
> ammu1983
> strikerjax
> Jullz
> Blurr
> baba18
> 
> People with CO ALLOCATED who might have the GRANT this week
> akshay1229
> murali2610
> sendshaz
> green_apple
> Cpranov
> jcgallegoh
> deepajose
> au applicant
> manubadboy
> WizzyWizz
> Praveenreddy
> Birender
> hrsid
> Maverick123
> JaxSantiago
> coolbuddy2013
> Heemu
> TheEndGame
> mike alic
> Ruchkal
> ssyap
> JoshLedger
> harshaldesai
> I.Bring.It!!
> Sad Fishie
> Sinchan
> dippradhan
> Maria_Sal
> meetusingh1308
> Dabz
> aravindhmohan / AM
> Drshk
> gsp2canberra
> sowmyaraghuraman
> florence1222
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> rakesharavindan
> Thanich
> Minhas
> Mohkam
> millerfung
> lotustss
> miteshm82
> salf
> kumar247
> ssaditya
> Terminator1
> Nsaini23
> solarik
> bhupesh545
> nswprash
> Amitso
> Rikki15
> abhaytomar
> dragoman
> Gtaark
> ahmed84
> jogiyogi
> DSS
> mamunmaziz
> Naveed539
> Rabee
> shixmo
> Zolter
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Thanks a lot firetoy..!!!! your predictions keep the faith high and running for us..!!


----------



## felix2020

snarayan said:


> Vetassess charges you for each thing separately.
> 
> For skills assessment
> Points test advisory for qualification
> Points test advisory for experience
> 
> And if you apply for all these 3 with 4-5 employments in the last 10 years, you could easily be paying 1/3rd of your migration fees to vet.
> 
> Now imagine what would be the case if you plan to claim points for spouse and vetassess is the assessing authority.


And it would be even worse if the spouse doesn't have functional English.


----------



## felix2020

babu_84 said:


> well... I haven't really found anyone thus far who has got a grant in subclass 189 from bangladesh yet...heard, the process takes long due to verification (high risk country)...
> 
> well, there are many of subclass 190... they are receiving grants within due predicted time intervals...


Security check is irrelevant to visa subclass. If the applicant is due for a security check, he will go through security check regardless of the type of visa he is applying for.


----------



## dhawalswamy

To all experts in this forum....

I have completed IELTS and Assessment. Now I would be applying for NSW State Nomination, for which I have to first file an EOI. As and when NSW will nominate me, I will lodge visa application under 190.

I would like to know when I should get my PCC and Medicals. I mean what should be the process flow after this. Can I get my PCC and Medicals while waiting for CO and upload the same, to avoid delays, or should I wait for CO to advise me to get PCC and Medicals.

Is there any specific list of medical tests to undergo and where it is available?

Also, my wife is there on dependent visa, are PCC and Medicals also required for her?


----------



## chrisann28

hi buddies! This is the glorious day that the Lord has made! VISA GRANT as of 6am (Singapore time) today!!! So delighted and elated to wake up seeing the golden mail. Thanks to all for the encouragements and good vibes in this forum! Best of luck to all of us in our future plans. And to all those who are yet to receive their golden mail, just hang in there buddies, your perfect time is coming!


----------



## Apple4s

Hi Guys ...

The wait was not long as compared..but it was definitely taking some toll on my work ..thought to have a quite weekend ..but ended up in a party with some folks in melbourne on friday ..reached home sometime early on Sat ..slept whole weekend and kept watching "Breaking Bad"....
Was so adamant that i wont log into my evisa site on weekend ..and kept my word to myself aftr a long time ...

Cutting the crap ...I got my *GRANT Today* morning ...

ACS Applied : 17-May-2013
ACS Received : 17-Aug-2013
IELTS : All 7 (Some time in July-2013)
SS VIC Applied: 1-Sep-2013
SS VIC Recieved: 18-Sep-2013 (The delay was on my side coz i didnt sent documents properly)
Invitation received: 18-Sep-2013
Submitted EOI: 19-Sep-2013
Medicals:24-Sep-2013
Indian PCC & AUs PCC:Received 16 OCT 
CO Allocation: Never Known
Grant : 04-Nov-2013 

Co Initials : LZ Team 33 Brisbane


Thanks a lot to all u folks ...especially Felix (U rock buddy), manubadboy ..Am sure this forum is more informative and precise ...


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

chrisann28*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Apple4s*








​


----------



## chrisann28

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> chrisann28*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


THANK YOU Firetoy!


----------



## manubadboy

Apple4s said:


> Hi Guys ...
> 
> The wait was not long as compared..but it was definitely taking some toll on my work ..thought to have a quite weekend ..but ended up in a party with some folks in melbourne on friday ..reached home sometime early on Sat ..slept whole weekend and kept watching "Breaking Bad"....
> Was so adamant that i wont log into my evisa site on weekend ..and kept my word to myself aftr a long time ...
> 
> Cutting the crap ...I got my GRANT Today morning ...
> 
> ACS Applied : 17-May-2013
> ACS Received : 17-Aug-2013
> IELTS : All 7 (Some time in July-2013)
> SS VIC Applied: 1-Sep-2013
> SS VIC Recieved: 18-Sep-2013 (The delay was on my side coz i didnt sent documents properly)
> Invitation received: 18-Sep-2013
> Submitted EOI: 19-Sep-2013
> Medicals:24-Sep-2013
> Indian PCC & AUs PCC:Received 16 OCT
> CO Allocation: Never Known
> Grant : 04-Nov-2013
> 
> Co Initials : LZ Team 33 Brisbane
> 
> Thanks a lot to all u folks ...especially Felix (U rock buddy), manubadboy ..Am sure this forum is more informative and precise ...


Congratulations Apple4s.. My friend got the same CO and he got the grant today morning as well.. Party hard my friend.. You deserve it..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

chrisann28 said:


> hi buddies! This is the glorious day that the Lord has made! VISA GRANT as of 6am (Singapore time) today!!! So delighted and elated to wake up seeing the golden mail. Thanks to all for the encouragements and good vibes in this forum! Best of luck to all of us in our future plans. And to all those who are yet to receive their golden mail, just hang in there buddies, your perfect time is coming!


Congratulations Chrisann.. Have fun mate..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## hyksos

Hi Firetoy and Felix
i have a small question for my case.
As i just got CO assigned today.
Adelaide - team 7 (am i in a good hand???)
they requested Medical test which i went online and booked but the process require HAP ID which i dont know what it is.
I asked my migrant Agent, he answered me as he had written an email to ask my CO about this.
As i quickly went around on the internet, i know that HAP ID should be in the letter from CO when they assigned my case but i could not find it.
I am a bit frustrated now as i want to book the medical test asap.
is there any way that i can chase up the HAP ID directly (perhaps call the CO??? - if yes, how can i actually talk to my CO as there are too many CO)

Thanks heap


----------



## Apple4s

hyksos said:


> Hi Firetoy and Felix
> i have a small question for my case.
> As i just got CO assigned today.
> Adelaide - team 7 (am i in a good hand???)
> they requested Medical test which i went online and booked but the process require HAP ID which i dont know what it is.
> I asked my migrant Agent, he answered me as he had written an email to ask my CO about this.
> As i quickly went around on the internet, i know that HAP ID should be in the letter from CO when they assigned my case but i could not find it.
> I am a bit frustrated now as i want to book the medical test asap.
> is there any way that i can chase up the HAP ID directly (perhaps call the CO??? - if yes, how can i actually talk to my CO as there are too many CO)
> 
> Thanks heap



Giv a call to DIAC ..They will track it based on your TRN


----------



## hyksos

Apple4s said:


> Giv a call to DIAC ..They will track it based on your TRN


thanks i got it.
but the information in the form is wrong?
how i can fix it :|
the migrant agent send it to me the HAP
Thanks


----------



## Firetoy

Hi hyksos!
Well, first of all, I'm a bit surprised that your agent doesn't know what HAP ID means. Man, you should kick your agent off now!
Having said that, when your agent logs into evisa, there should be a link that says "Organize your health examination". Click there and it will guide you to generate your HAP ID. If the link is not active (that would weird since you have a CO asking for your health examination), as you are onshore, you can go for your medicals to Medibank, they will link it to your file (when I underwent my medicals they told me they do not need the HAP ID nor the TRN number being onshore, just the passport).
Anyway, take your TRN number with you when you undergo your medicals (just in case)
When I booked my medicals, it was not mandatory the HAP ID number!
Hope it helps!




hyksos said:


> Hi Firetoy and Felix
> i have a small question for my case.
> As i just got CO assigned today.
> Adelaide - team 7 (am i in a good hand???)
> they requested Medical test which i went online and booked but the process require HAP ID which i dont know what it is.
> I asked my migrant Agent, he answered me as he had written an email to ask my CO about this.
> As i quickly went around on the internet, i know that HAP ID should be in the letter from CO when they assigned my case but i could not find it.
> I am a bit frustrated now as i want to book the medical test asap.
> is there any way that i can chase up the HAP ID directly (perhaps call the CO??? - if yes, how can i actually talk to my CO as there are too many CO)
> 
> Thanks heap


----------



## hyksos

Firetoy said:


> Hi hyksos!
> Well, first of all, I'm a bit surprised that your agent doesn't know what HAP ID means. Man, you should kick your agent off now!
> Having said that, when your agent logs into evisa, there should be a link that says "Organize your health examination". Click there and it will guide you to generate your HAP ID. If the link is not active (that would weird since you have a CO asking for your health examination), as you are onshore, you can go for your medicals to Medibank, they will link it to your file (when I underwent my medicals they told me they do not need the HAP ID nor the TRN number being onshore, just the passport).
> Anyway, take your TRN number with you when you undergo your medicals (just in case)
> When I booked my medicals, it was not mandatory the HAP ID number!
> Hope it helps!


Thanks for your help.
The agent already send me the referral letter with HAP ID on it.
but i think he did answer the medical questions for me but he did 1 question wrong.
when i tried to log on the eMedical again, it does NOT show where can you change the answer which is important to the medical result.
I am about to call DIAC to inform the mistake and ask them to fix it?
or Is there any other way?
Thanks


----------



## s_kumar16

Our consultancy filed for DIBP last thursday, 31st Oct.
They have also communicated the TRN to us.
When I try to login to eVisa to view the submitted application, I am getting the following error:
"The service is temporarily unavailable. please try again later."

This is the link I m using to view my submitted application:
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Surprisingly it doesn't ask for a password.
Could you someone please help me with this?


----------



## thanich

Hi Guys,

I have received my grant today. Thanks for Firetoy predictions and made this forum lively.

Thanks everyone in the forum for your guidance and support.

Wishing for the fastest grant for whoever is in waiting.


----------



## felix2020

I called DIBP around 12:00 PM ACDT and the operator told me that CO was allocated on 23-10-2013, and the CO doesn't any document from me at this moment. I forgot to ask the CO and Team details.

She told me that CO will contact me if he needs anything or I should wait for correspondence from DIBP.

I don't understand why they are taking so long to assess my application. Is it normal ?

Firetoy, Mithu, what do you think ?


----------



## jfd_vvd

DAER ALL mech engineers 

which application form should we follow for EA 

application for assessment of eligibility for membership 


or 

Application for Migration Skills Assessment
COMPETENCY DEMONSTRATION REPORT (CDR)
(All Engineering Categories


AS PER THE BOOKLET 6 OF ENGINEERS AUSTRALIA I HAVE TO APPLY VIA CDR ROUTE


----------



## felix2020

Apple4s said:


> Hi Guys ...
> 
> The wait was not long as compared..but it was definitely taking some toll on my work ..thought to have a quite weekend ..but ended up in a party with some folks in melbourne on friday ..reached home sometime early on Sat ..slept whole weekend and kept watching "Breaking Bad"....
> Was so adamant that i wont log into my evisa site on weekend ..and kept my word to myself aftr a long time ...
> 
> Cutting the crap ...I got my *GRANT Today* morning ...
> 
> ACS Applied : 17-May-2013
> ACS Received : 17-Aug-2013
> IELTS : All 7 (Some time in July-2013)
> SS VIC Applied: 1-Sep-2013
> SS VIC Recieved: 18-Sep-2013 (The delay was on my side coz i didnt sent documents properly)
> Invitation received: 18-Sep-2013
> Submitted EOI: 19-Sep-2013
> Medicals:24-Sep-2013
> Indian PCC & AUs PCC:Received 16 OCT
> CO Allocation: Never Known
> Grant : 04-Nov-2013
> 
> Co Initials : LZ Team 33 Brisbane
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot to all u folks ...especially Felix (U rock buddy), manubadboy ..Am sure this forum is more informative and precise ...


Congratulation man !! Pray for me !!


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> I called DIBP around 12:00 PM ACDT and the operator told me that CO was allocated on 23-10-2013, and the CO doesn't any document from me at this moment. I forgot to ask the CO and Team details.
> 
> She told me that CO will contact me if he needs anything or I should wait for correspondence from DIBP.
> 
> I don't understand why they are taking so long to assess my application. Is it normal ?
> 
> Firetoy, Mithu, what do you think ?


Hello felix this means i also have a case officer.
I think case officer must send a email to applicant after appointment and it must be shown on evisa page.


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Hello felix this means i also have a case officer.
> I think case officer must send a email to applicant after appointment and it must be shown on evisa page.


Not really. E-visa doesn't show CO status.

And most COs do not contact the applicant until they need some documents.


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> Not really. E-visa doesn't show CO status.
> 
> And most COs do not contact the applicant until they need some documents.


I knew it but ethically they must inform to applicant upon their appointment.
According to me it is our right to know the status and each and every minor thing happen with the application as we pay a huge sum of money to them.


----------



## AM

no news and its another week starting today.


----------



## TheEndGame

GUYS!!!!!

*Got My GOLDEN Mail This Morning.*

Thanks a lot to everyone who helped me with relevant information.


----------



## green_apple

TheEndGame said:


> GUYS!!!!!
> 
> *Got My GOLDEN Mail This Morning.*
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone who helped me with relevant information.


Congratulations TheEndGame!!! eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> I called DIBP around 12:00 PM ACDT and the operator told me that CO was allocated on 23-10-2013, and the CO doesn't any document from me at this moment. I forgot to ask the CO and Team details.
> 
> She told me that CO will contact me if he needs anything or I should wait for correspondence from DIBP.
> 
> I don't understand why they are taking so long to assess my application. Is it normal ?
> 
> Firetoy, Mithu, what do you think ?


Same to same.. Same date CO allocation.. What are they doing with our applications??

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## TheEndGame

green_apple said:


> Congratulations TheEndGame!!! eace: eace: eace: eace: eace:


Thanks Green_Apple


----------



## Colombo

terminator1 said:


> thanks bro.. thanks much... lets wait and see...i have big hope in this week... may god be nice to me.
> i hope you are much relaxed now... feels good... right?


U name it man u name it.....
My words and sentence speeks them selves rite....  

U also be there in few hours time...keep tite...

Cheers
XXX


----------



## green_apple

chrisann28 said:


> hi buddies! This is the glorious day that the Lord has made! VISA GRANT as of 6am (Singapore time) today!!! So delighted and elated to wake up seeing the golden mail. Thanks to all for the encouragements and good vibes in this forum! Best of luck to all of us in our future plans. And to all those who are yet to receive their golden mail, just hang in there buddies, your perfect time is coming!


Congratulations chrisann28!!! All the best for your new journey!!!


----------



## Colombo

Colombo said:


> Sorry guys i just added an image but i donno how to remove it...
> anyways the one i was wanted to post is bellow.
> 
> THE PAY CHEQUE of fire toy.
> he must be paid generously for his selfless service for X-pat community.
> 
> have fun man...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Dude u didn't make any comment on this yet... 

.


----------



## Sazzad H

felix2020 said:


> ACS is better in that case. They assess everything within the last 10 years with no additional charge.
> 
> To make things easier for Sazzad, I gave him 5 reputation power.


Dear Felix2020,

I have lodged my 190 application on 8-10-2013. PCC and Medical not done yet as my agent told me to provide it after the CO request for it. Can u pls evaluate my case and tell when possibly i can have my CO and VISA grant? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## green_apple

thanich said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks for Firetoy predictions and made this forum lively.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum for your guidance and support.
> 
> Wishing for the fastest grant for whoever is in waiting.


Congratulations thanich!!! :rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Yea... This wait is getting too much for all of us.. Aravindh, I can be sure of mine only if u get it.. Am sure your grant is closer and u LL get it this week


----------



## thanich

green_apple said:


> Congratulations thanich!!! :rockon::rockon::rockon:


Thanks greenapple.. Wishing you soonest grant...


----------



## vikasmart

Hi felix, I have lodge my application on 4th October. 2nd October candidate got co today. Can I expect something in this week. I have uploaded all documents including pcc in a week times after my application date. Medical was done on 12th October. Pls suggest & relax me.


----------



## manubadboy

Sazzad H said:


> Dear Felix2020,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 application on 8-10-2013. PCC and Medical not done yet as my agent told me to provide it after the CO request for it. Can u pls evaluate my case and tell when possibly i can have my CO and VISA grant?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Sazzad, this I can tell 
You should have a CO max by 18/11/2013. CO allocation is all based on luck.. But going by the standard case by case scenarios it takes about 6 weeks.:hat::hat:


----------



## manubadboy

TheEndGame said:


> GUYS!!!!!
> 
> *Got My GOLDEN Mail This Morning.*
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone who helped me with relevant information.


Congratulation TheEndGame.. Australians heard your Good morning today
Have fun mate.. Enjoy the feeling


----------



## rashid.amm

green_apple said:


> Congratulations thanich!!! :rockon::rockon::rockon:


Congratulation::wave:


----------



## rashid.amm

babu_84 said:


> well... I haven't really found anyone thus far who has got a grant in subclass 189 from bangladesh yet...heard, the process takes long due to verification (high risk country)...
> 
> well, there are many of subclass 190... they are receiving grants within due predicted time intervals...


Yes, bro babu_84: i'm agree with u, nobody is getting in that subclass, even dec.'12 candidate are still waiting....


----------



## Sazzad H

manubadboy said:


> Hi Sazzad, this I can tell
> You should have a CO max by 18/11/2013. CO allocation is all based on luck.. But going by the standard case by case scenarios it takes about 6 weeks.:hat::hat:


Thanks manubadboy...any idea abt the possible date of my grant?


----------



## terminator1

thanich said:


> Thanks greenapple.. Wishing you soonest grant...


hey... congrats bro


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> U name it man u name it.....
> My words and sentence speeks them selves rite....
> 
> U also be there in few hours time...keep tite...
> 
> Cheers
> XXX


thanks man... checking my mails now and then...


----------



## Apple4s

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation man !! Pray for me !!



Ofcourse mate ..

Hey ur Grant is on t way ..I should have got the CO allocation approx during the time u got ..They take 2 to 4 weeks if everthn is front loaded as is in ur case ,...


----------



## thanich

terminator1 said:


> hey... congrats bro


Thanks terminator...

Wishing you to say that "I am back ".


----------



## manubadboy

Sazzad H said:


> Thanks manubadboy...any idea abt the possible date of my grant?


That depends on how fast you provide medicals and PCC.. I would say get everything done and upload whenever he asks for it(I would say try to give him everything the same day, it will speed up things).


----------



## srikar

thanich said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks for Firetoy predictions and made this forum lively.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum for your guidance and support.
> 
> Wishing for the fastest grant for whoever is in waiting.


Congrats thanich.!!!!!!!!
All the best


----------



## AM

i guess we are in the same boat. its 17th day today after CO requested docs and submitted. no luck yet


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> I knew it but ethically they must inform to applicant upon their appointment.
> According to me it is our right to know the status and each and every minor thing happen with the application as we pay a huge sum of money to them.


Yeah, you are right. They can also reduce call volumes if they implement these systems. At least, the e-visa status should show CO allocation date, and there should be an automated e-mail from the system when CO is allocated.


----------



## felix2020

TheEndGame said:


> GUYS!!!!!
> 
> *Got My GOLDEN Mail This Morning.*
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone who helped me with relevant information.


Congratulation EndGame !!

Your Game Has Ended !!​


----------



## TheEndGame

manubadboy said:


> Congratulation TheEndGame.. Australians heard your Good morning today
> Have fun mate.. Enjoy the feeling


Thanks manubadboy, Australians heard me today and made my day... Now new phase of migration starts, where you need to plan everything. 
:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Same to same.. Same date CO allocation.. What are they doing with our applications??
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


I don't know man. But I am sure the cases don't get immediately reviewed when CO is allocated. You lodged it on Sept 12, you should have got a CO long back. It is very difficult to predict the time frame because we don't know the internals.


----------



## TheEndGame

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation EndGame !!
> 
> Your Game Has Ended !!​


Thanks felix2020, your prediction came true.

When one game ends, Other begins


----------



## ruchkal

thanich said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks for Firetoy predictions and made this forum lively.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum for your guidance and support.
> 
> Wishing for the fastest grant for whoever is in waiting.



WOw.... Congratulations Tanich....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: I am happy for you... All the very best for your future mate....


----------



## felix2020

Sazzad H said:


> Dear Felix2020,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 application on 8-10-2013. PCC and Medical not done yet as my agent told me to provide it after the CO request for it. Can u pls evaluate my case and tell when possibly i can have my CO and VISA grant?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


As I mentioned on my previous post, it is very difficult to predict the time frame. If you frontload everything including MED and PCC, you can expect your grant on or before 8-12-2013. 

Why are you waiting for MED and PCC ? DIBP recommends MED and PCC uploaded before CO allocation.


----------



## Rushi

Hi All,

I have lodged my 190 application on 11-10-2013. Can anyone guess when possibly I can have my CO for VISA? 

Thanks
Rushi


----------



## thanich

srikar said:


> Congrats thanich.!!!!!!!!
> All the best


Thanks srikar...


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> Hi felix, I have lodge my application on 4th October. 2nd October candidate got co today. Can I expect something in this week. I have uploaded all documents including pcc in a week times after my application date. Medical was done on 12th October. Pls suggest & relax me.


You will have your grant on or before 04-12-2013. If you front loaded everything, you may not hear from your CO.


----------



## manubadboy

thanich said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks for Firetoy predictions and made this forum lively.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum for your guidance and support.
> 
> Wishing for the fastest grant for whoever is in waiting.


Congrats thanich.. All the best mate..:hat:


----------



## thanich

ruchkal said:


> WOw.... Congratulations Tanich....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: I am happy for you... All the very best for your future mate....


Hi ruchkal....

Thanks for the cheerleaders...

Wishing you soonest grant....


----------



## felix2020

Rushi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 application on 11-10-2013. Can anyone guess when possibly I can have my CO for VISA?
> 
> Thanks
> Rushi


You will have CO on or before 20-11-2013 and Grant on or before 11-12-2013.

Good Luck.


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations Apple4s and TheEndGame....:whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2:

All the very best for your future endeavors.... :thumb::thumb:

Ruchkal


----------



## thanich

manubadboy said:


> Congrats thanich.. All the best mate..:hat:


Thanks manubadboy.....


----------



## vikiaus

*The Golden Email*

Hi All,

The Golden email arrived today and it was a direct grant.

I have been a silent spectator in this forum. Needless to say.. This has been the most useful and comprehensive source of help for countless people like me.. 
I cant thank enough.. esp ppl like firetoy and felix. May all who are waiting for the grant get it soon..  

To help others. here are the timelines.

ACS(mine) - 08 July 2013
ACS(spouse) - 11 Sep 2013
IELTS(mine) - 08 June 2013 - 8,9,7.5,7.5
IELTS(spouse) - 08 June 2013 - 8.5,8,6.5,6
Vic SS received(applied separately) - 04 Sep 2013
EOI Submitted - 11 Sep 2013
Invite Received - 12 Sep 2013
India PCC (Mine) - 11 Sep 2013
India PCC (Spouse) - 12 Sep 2013
UK PCC Mine - 26 Sep 2013
Application Lodged - 28 Sep 2013
Uploaded all Documents (F80&F1221) - 02 Oct 2013
CO Allocation - Dont know 
Grant Date - 04 Nov 2013

Thanks everyone again.. 

Next target to find a job now.


----------



## nickstv12

thanich said:


> Thanks manubadboy.....


Hi Thanich.

I received an invitation to apply for 189 visa yesterday..
Can you please tell me what procedure you had followed to lodge visa application after getting invite.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## green_apple

vikiaus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The Golden email arrived today and it was a direct grant.
> 
> I have been a silent spectator in this forum. Needless to say.. This has been the most useful and comprehensive source of help for countless people like me..
> I cant thank enough.. esp ppl like firetoy and felix. May all who are waiting for the grant get it soon..
> 
> To help others. here are the timelines.
> 
> ACS(mine) - 08 July 2013
> ACS(spouse) - 11 Sep 2013
> IELTS(mine) - 08 June 2013 - 8,9,7.5,7.5
> IELTS(spouse) - 08 June 2013 - 8.5,8,6.5,6
> Vic SS received(applied separately) - 04 Sep 2013
> EOI Submitted - 11 Sep 2013
> Invite Received - 12 Sep 2013
> India PCC (Mine) - 11 Sep 2013
> India PCC (Spouse) - 12 Sep 2013
> UK PCC Mine - 26 Sep 2013
> Application Lodged - 28 Sep 2013
> Uploaded all Documents (F80&F1221) - 02 Oct 2013
> CO Allocation - Dont know
> Grant Date - 04 Nov 2013
> 
> Thanks everyone again..
> 
> Next target to find a job now.


Congratulations vikiaus!!! All the best for your new journey!!!


----------



## deepajose

Apple4s said:


> Hi Guys ...
> 
> The wait was not long as compared..but it was definitely taking some toll on my work ..thought to have a quite weekend ..but ended up in a party with some folks in melbourne on friday ..reached home sometime early on Sat ..slept whole weekend and kept watching "Breaking Bad"....
> Was so adamant that i wont log into my evisa site on weekend ..and kept my word to myself aftr a long time ...
> 
> Cutting the crap ...I got my *GRANT Today* morning ...
> 
> ACS Applied : 17-May-2013
> ACS Received : 17-Aug-2013
> IELTS : All 7 (Some time in July-2013)
> SS VIC Applied: 1-Sep-2013
> SS VIC Recieved: 18-Sep-2013 (The delay was on my side coz i didnt sent documents properly)
> Invitation received: 18-Sep-2013
> Submitted EOI: 19-Sep-2013
> Medicals:24-Sep-2013
> Indian PCC & AUs PCC:Received 16 OCT
> CO Allocation: Never Known
> Grant : 04-Nov-2013
> 
> Co Initials : LZ Team 33 Brisbane
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot to all u folks ...especially Felix (U rock buddy), manubadboy ..Am sure this forum is more informative and precise ...



Congrats Apple4S !! Party harder..


----------



## thanich

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Thanich.
> 
> I received an invitation to apply for 189 visa yesterday..
> Can you please tell me what procedure you had followed to lodge visa application after getting invite.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


Actually I have applied through agent....

You have to apply via evisa....

I will let you know the whole procedure. .....


----------



## TheEndGame

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations Apple4s and TheEndGame....:whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> All the very best for your future endeavors.... :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Ruchkal


Thanks ruchkal


----------



## nickstv12

nickstv12 said:


> Thanks praveen.
> 
> Can you tell me whether I need to book medicals before lodging visa application or after lodgement..
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


Praveen,

I have come across my health declarations, HAP ID etc.. not sure how to proceed... please advise..

Regards,
Nick


----------



## praveenfire

nickstv12 said:


> Praveen,
> 
> I have come across my health declarations, HAP ID etc.. not sure how to proceed... please advise..
> 
> Regards,
> Nick


PCC and medicals after lodging visa... 

preferably after 1 month from lodging visa.

Go thro the link that i have posted earlier and you will find details on how to organize your medicals

Cheers


----------



## salf

Congrats chrisann28!



chrisann28 said:


> hi buddies! This is the glorious day that the Lord has made! VISA GRANT as of 6am (Singapore time) today!!! So delighted and elated to wake up seeing the golden mail. Thanks to all for the encouragements and good vibes in this forum! Best of luck to all of us in our future plans. And to all those who are yet to receive their golden mail, just hang in there buddies, your perfect time is coming!


----------



## pakiapplicant123

dippradhan said:


> After a long wait, today I received e-mail from CO. I have been asked to submit medical and PCC documents. Thank you all for sharing your case. This helped me not to make unnecessary calls to DIAC.


Whwn did u submit ur application?


----------



## nickstv12

praveenfire said:


> PCC and medicals after lodging visa...
> 
> preferably after 1 month from lodging visa.
> 
> Go thro the link that i have posted earlier and you will find details on how to organize your medicals
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your help Praveen

Nick


----------



## rashid.amm

praveenfire said:


> PCC and medicals after lodging visa...
> 
> preferably after 1 month from lodging visa.
> 
> Go thro the link that i have posted earlier and you will find details on how to organize your medicals
> 
> Cheers


Congrats Parveenfire, but see my signature, i lodged it on 14 july '13, but i never know when i can get the grant. Do they differentiate according to geographical location?


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Yet another waiting day comes to an end with no good news..

Firetoy, I dint call the DIAC to ask about CO allocation and somehow dont feel like doing it.. not sure how much more time I have to wait .. 

regards


----------



## Vincentluf

I have got a case officer since the 31st October from Team 34.

Any experience from team 34, how fast are they?


----------



## dchiniwal

nickstv12 said:


> Thanks praveen.
> 
> Can you tell me whether I need to book medicals before lodging visa application or after lodgement..
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


Depending on what you have answered in those last 17 pages, post the payment the system decides if the medicals are required. (99.99% it is required). Unless you are staying in Australia on a different Visa and you have undergone the Meds less than a year ago, you may not be required to take meds.

After you lodge the application by paying the required fees, you will get on the same page where you will have to generate the med requisition letter, book an appointment at the authorized clinics who shall upload your results to DIAC directly.


----------



## rashid.amm

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Yet another waiting day comes to an end with no good news..
> 
> Firetoy, I dint call the DIAC to ask about CO allocation and somehow dont feel like doing it.. not sure how much more time I have to wait ..
> 
> regards


Actually for we Bangladeshi it took around 2 mnths but i think it will take less time for u. Wish u all the best.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Whats wrong with our application.
People with lodgement date 26 & 28 got their grants.


----------



## RedDevil19

Congrats to all of those who got the golden email.....party time


----------



## ruchkal

sylvia_australia said:


> Whats wrong with our application.
> People with lodgement date 26 & 28 got their grants.


Sylvia,

To whom are you talking? Is it me? I feel so....

I applied through an agent and did my medical upon CO request. So I think he will get back to my case soon... :tinfoil3::tinfoil3:

Everyday I am waiting for the golden mail buddy... :sad::sad:ray2:ray2:

Ruchkal


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> I called DIBP around 12:00 PM ACDT and the operator told me that CO was allocated on 23-10-2013, and the CO doesn't any document from me at this moment. I forgot to ask the CO and Team details.
> 
> She told me that CO will contact me if he needs anything or I should wait for correspondence from DIBP.
> 
> I don't understand why they are taking so long to assess my application. Is it normal ?
> 
> Firetoy, Mithu, what do you think ?


It is normal man. Just wait till Friday. Hope you will get your grant within this time! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nagravi

felix2020 said:


> Your time line is similar to mine. So you may already have a CO. CO will not contact you for any thing if he doesn't need anything from you. So you may get a direct grant.
> 
> I also don't know whether I have a CO or not. I am just hoping that something will come this week before Friday.


HI Felix,

Then how you came to know that your CO is assigned on 23-OCT. Is it just assumption? or you receive any mail from CO

Regards
Ravi Shankar


----------



## srikar

PB_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience here for migrating to Australia.
> 
> Me & my husband landed in Melbourne on 19th Aug 2013 & started our search for jobs.
> 
> My husband got a job in about 15 days & then we moved to Sydney.
> 
> I started my hunt in Sydney for job and landed in a job as recruiter.
> 
> I am working with Epictenet which is a IT outsourcing & recruiting firm.
> 
> I just wanted to help new migrates in their job hunt & that is the reason am positing here.
> 
> I dnt promise anything but can try to find job to People who are in IT field.
> 
> We have Urgent requirements for SAP retail, Tester, Technical writer, Project managers, Solution Arch.
> 
> So please send me your resume at [email protected].
> 
> All the best to ppl who have migrated & for future migrants also.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sumeet


Really appreciate your initiative to help us,Thanks a lot.

I will be shortly coming there planning around feb 2014.

Will mail you my Profile.


----------



## weel

chrisann28 said:


> hi buddies! This is the glorious day that the Lord has made! VISA GRANT as of 6am (Singapore time) today!!! So delighted and elated to wake up seeing the golden mail. Thanks to all for the encouragements and good vibes in this forum! Best of luck to all of us in our future plans. And to all those who are yet to receive their golden mail, just hang in there buddies, your perfect time is coming!


Hi Chrisann28,

Congrats.. 

How long it takes to process the Singapore COC?


----------



## Sazzad H

felix2020 said:


> As I mentioned on my previous post, it is very difficult to predict the time frame. If you frontload everything including MED and PCC, you can expect your grant on or before 8-12-2013.
> 
> Why are you waiting for MED and PCC ? DIBP recommends MED and PCC uploaded before CO allocation.


Thanks for ur kind feedback...i have told my agent several times that i sud complete my PCC and Med before CO allocation. But they said that u sud complete ur PCC and Med after CO request for it. In my last meeting with them, i convienced them i will do my PCC this week. but still saying that do ur medical after CO request for it. thts the problem...:-(


----------



## mithu93ku

TheEndGame said:


> GUYS!!!!!
> 
> *Got My GOLDEN Mail This Morning.*
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone who helped me with relevant information.


Congrats *TheEndGame *.


----------



## mithu93ku

Sazzad H said:


> Thanks for ur kind feedback...i have told my agent several times that i sud complete my PCC and Med before CO allocation. But they said that u sud complete ur PCC and Med after CO request for it. In my last meeting with them, i convienced them i will do my PCC this week. but still saying that do ur medical after CO request for it. thts the problem...:-(


If possible kick-off such agent.


----------



## mithu93ku

Apple4s said:


> Hi Guys ...
> 
> The wait was not long as compared..but it was definitely taking some toll on my work ..thought to have a quite weekend ..but ended up in a party with some folks in melbourne on friday ..reached home sometime early on Sat ..slept whole weekend and kept watching "Breaking Bad"....
> Was so adamant that i wont log into my evisa site on weekend ..and kept my word to myself aftr a long time ...
> 
> Cutting the crap ...I got my *GRANT Today* morning ...
> 
> ACS Applied : 17-May-2013
> ACS Received : 17-Aug-2013
> IELTS : All 7 (Some time in July-2013)
> SS VIC Applied: 1-Sep-2013
> SS VIC Recieved: 18-Sep-2013 (The delay was on my side coz i didnt sent documents properly)
> Invitation received: 18-Sep-2013
> Submitted EOI: 19-Sep-2013
> Medicals:24-Sep-2013
> Indian PCC & AUs PCC:Received 16 OCT
> CO Allocation: Never Known
> Grant : 04-Nov-2013
> 
> Co Initials : LZ Team 33 Brisbane
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot to all u folks ...especially Felix (U rock buddy), manubadboy ..Am sure this forum is more informative and precise ...


Congrats* Apple4s*


----------



## Apple4s

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats* Apple4s*


Thanks All 

Hope u all get ur grants at the earliest ..


----------



## mithu93ku

Apple4s said:


> Thanks All
> 
> Hope u all get ur grants at the earliest ..


Dear, I already got my Grant back to September 9,2013.


----------



## terminator1

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Praveen,
> While filling up 189 visa application ,Can we stop/pause the 17 pages application in between somewhere (for example 10th page) and resume later on from there..
> Please let me know..
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


yes, you can... just keep them saving.


----------



## rashid.amm

PB_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience here for migrating to Australia.
> 
> Me & my husband landed in Melbourne on 19th Aug 2013 & started our search for jobs.
> 
> My husband got a job in about 15 days & then we moved to Sydney.
> 
> I started my hunt in Sydney for job and landed in a job as recruiter.
> 
> I am working with Epictenet which is a IT outsourcing & recruiting firm.
> 
> I just wanted to help new migrates in their job hunt & that is the reason am positing here.
> 
> I dnt promise anything but can try to find job to People who are in IT field.
> 
> We have Urgent requirements for SAP retail, Tester, Technical writer, Project managers, Solution Arch.
> 
> So please send me your resume at [email protected].
> 
> All the best to ppl who have migrated & for future migrants also.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sumeet


Dear Sumeet, thanks for your such writing. It will be helpful for so many boys & girls who will just go there and search for job. Thank u again. When i will go there, obviously i will contact with u.


----------



## felix2020

nagravi said:


> HI Felix,
> 
> Then how you came to know that your CO is assigned on 23-OCT. Is it just assumption? or you receive any mail from CO
> 
> Regards
> Ravi Shankar


I called them and the operator notified me of CO allocation. No communication received from CO so far.


----------



## Dabz

mithu93ku said:


> If possible kick-off such agent.


Sighting so many complaints of worthless agents . I suggest everyone names out the agents details who doesn't seem to respond properly as this might help future applicants.


----------



## green_apple

weel said:


> Hi Chrisann28,
> 
> Congrats..
> 
> How long it takes to process the Singapore COC?


Singapore COC takes 3 weeks (for non-Singaporean)


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Whats wrong with our application.
> People with lodgement date 26 & 28 got their grants.


I just checked my e-visa status and it's showing "in progress." No document requested so far.


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Sylvia,
> 
> To whom are you talking? Is it me? I feel so....
> 
> I applied through an agent and did my medical upon CO request. So I think he will get back to my case soon... :tinfoil3::tinfoil3:
> 
> Everyday I am waiting for the golden mail buddy... :sad::sad:ray2:ray2:
> 
> Ruchkal


Truly man.. I feel as if its just us who are waiting.. Visa lodged on 12 Sept.. Frontloaded all docs.. CO allocated on 23 Oct.. Yet no sign of grant or CO communication.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## pakiapplicant123

Can somebody please give me the link to the excel sheet so I can also make my entry in there?


----------



## babu_84

felix2020 said:


> Security check is irrelevant to visa subclass. If the applicant is due for a security check, he will go through security check regardless of the type of visa he is applying for.



Well... It should be the way you mentioned... however, it is not... as a matter of fact, we colleagues are applying from the same company in a bunch with pretty much the same background... but all 189's from last december, 2012 are still waiting to hear back from CO's... whereas 190's are approved in due time... 

so, i believe, may be state sponsorship helps the CO's to take a decision regardless of verification of security matters... 

And for 189, CO is solely responsible for any security related facts/breaches that may occur regarding the applicant in future... 

As i heard, DIAC has direct links with several countries to verify within a short time, whereas for bangladesh it is only the Aus Embassy of Bangladesh they have to verify.. So, most applications are delayed ... this could be a cause.. not sure though.. 


ANZSCO-263111[ACS] EOI: 23 JUL EOI Invite: 19 Aug 
Visa Lodged(189): 29 Aug; PCC: 16 Sep; Med:03 Sep; CO:31 Oct ; Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> Sylvia,
> 
> To whom are you talking? Is it me? I feel so....
> 
> I applied through an agent and did my medical upon CO request. So I think he will get back to my case soon... :tinfoil3::tinfoil3:
> 
> Everyday I am waiting for the golden mail buddy... :sad::sad:ray2:ray2:
> 
> Ruchkal


What is your CO doing with your application ?


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Truly man.. I feel as if its just us who are waiting.. Visa lodged on 12 Sept.. Frontloaded all docs.. CO allocated on 23 Oct.. Yet no sign of grant or CO communication..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Did your CO asked for any documentation ??? I think we made the mistake front loading everything.


----------



## rashid.amm

babu_84 said:


> Well... It should be the way you mentioned... however, it is not... as a matter of fact, we colleagues are applying from the same company in a bunch with pretty much the same background... but all 189's from last december, 2012 are still waiting to hear back from CO's... whereas 190's are approved in due time...
> 
> so, i believe, may be state sponsorship helps the CO's to take a decision regardless of verification of security matters...
> 
> And for 189, CO is solely responsible for any security related facts/breaches that may occur regarding the applicant in future...
> 
> As i heard, DIAC has direct links with several countries to verify within a short time, whereas for bangladesh it is only the Aus Embassy of Bangladesh they have to verify.. So, most applications are delayed ... this could be a cause.. not sure though..
> 
> 
> ANZSCO-263111[ACS] EOI: 23 JUL EOI Invite: 19 Aug
> Visa Lodged(189): 29 Aug; PCC: 16 Sep; Med:03 Sep; CO:31 Oct ; Grant: :fingerscrossed:


I think , u babu_84 r abs right. In security checking matter, 189 &190 are totally different. I see so many 190s r flying this months, who applied after mine. I don't know the real cause, but u may be true with that cause. Thanks.


----------



## sylvia_australia

I am not pin pointing anyone.

Its general talk.
They should atleast inform us about where we stand


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> I am not pin pointing anyone.
> 
> Its general talk.
> They should atleast inform us about where we stand


You can call them tomorrow to find out about CO allocation. I think you already have a CO.


----------



## itisme

PB_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience here for migrating to Australia.
> 
> Me & my husband landed in Melbourne on 19th Aug 2013 & started our search for jobs.
> 
> My husband got a job in about 15 days & then we moved to Sydney.
> 
> I started my hunt in Sydney for job and landed in a job as recruiter.
> 
> I am working with Epictenet which is a IT outsourcing & recruiting firm.
> 
> I just wanted to help new migrates in their job hunt & that is the reason am positing here.
> 
> I dnt promise anything but can try to find job to People who are in IT field.
> 
> We have Urgent requirements for SAP retail, Tester, Technical writer, Project managers, Solution Arch.
> 
> So please send me your resume at [email protected].
> 
> All the best to ppl who have migrated & for future migrants also.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sumeet


Sumeet, Truly Appreciable initiative! Can you please share the tips and tricks for building resume with Australian standards? That Will help most of the folks here.


----------



## Jullz

Good morning dear friends. And congrats for those who received their grants this morning.
It's been 54 days since the golden CLICK and the golden GRANT seems to be delayed my the not so golden CO. What's wrong with him/her? Should I be worried? I don't want to call DIAC, only if it's really necessary....But now, it's starting to be frustrating :| 
What if there is something wrong with my documents? Maybe I should have waited for CO allocation and not front load everything.
Losing my patience


----------



## babu_84

nickstv12 said:


> Hi Praveen,
> While filling up 189 visa application ,Can we stop/pause the 17 pages application in between somewhere (for example 10th page) and resume later on from there..
> Please let me know..
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


Yes you can... 
I didn't have a credit card to pay the amount... So I had mine saved for quite a long time and then submitted... But make sure, you read from pages 1 to 17 before your final submission... 

Reason: some entries may get vanished even if you have saved it earlier... so, better to be on the safe side before you make the final call... 

ANZSCO-263111[ACS] EOI: 23 JUL EOI Invite: 19 Aug 
Visa Lodged(189): 29 Aug; PCC: 16 Sep; Med:03 Sep; CO:31 Oct ; Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> Truly man.. I feel as if its just us who are waiting.. Visa lodged on 12 Sept.. Frontloaded all docs.. CO allocated on 23 Oct.. Yet no sign of grant or CO communication..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


as per the spreadsheet we are the last two left from 12 Sept 190 applicants who are still waiting for grant. hope we will have it this week.


----------



## chrisann28

weel said:


> Hi Chrisann28,
> 
> Congrats..
> 
> How long it takes to process the Singapore COC?


hi weel, 3weeks for non-singaporean...


----------



## babu_84

rashid.amm said:


> I think , u babu_84 r abs right. In security checking matter, 189 &190 are totally different. I see so many 190s r flying this months, who applied after mine. I don't know the real cause, but u may be true with that cause. Thanks.


well, waiting just started....... 
most 189 (bangladesh) who have applied earlier and still waiting... they are with team-2 adelaide... this one team may have the most delayed responses... 


however, my team is at least different... i still have my fingers crossed to have a quick grant within few weeks.. CO still did not get time to look at my file may be.. no contact from CO yet.. its been 3 WD i am assigned to the team... lets see.....

ANZSCO-263111[ACS] EOI: 23 JUL EOI Invite: 19 Aug 
Visa Lodged(189): 29 Aug; PCC: 16 Sep; Med:03 Sep; CO:31 Oct ; Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Did your CO asked for any documentation ??? I think we made the mistake front loading everything.


Nopes.. None.. Yes now I think medicals/pcc should not have been frontloaded.. We could have waited for the CO to ask for these things so that we could have known what exactly the CO is doing.. Whats done is done.. 
One.more thing that my agent told me.. CO will contact you within 3 weeks of allocation.. Whether it is grant or additional docs requirement..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Nopes.. None.. Yes now I think medicals/pcc should not have been frontloaded.. We could have waited for the CO to ask for these things so that we could have known what exactly the CO is doing.. Whats done is done..
> One.more thing that my agent told me.. CO will contact you within 3 weeks of allocation.. Whether it is grant or additional docs requirement..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Well, we have already completed two weeks of CO allocation.


----------



## Leo_

babu_84 said:


> well, waiting just started.......
> most 189 (bangladesh) who have applied earlier and still waiting... they are with team-2 adelaide... this one team may have the most delayed responses...
> 
> 
> however, my team is at least different... i still have my fingers crossed to have a quick grant within few weeks.. CO still did not get time to look at my file may be.. no contact from CO yet.. its been 3 WD i am assigned to the team... lets see.....
> 
> ANZSCO-263111[ACS] EOI: 23 JUL EOI Invite: 19 Aug
> Visa Lodged(189): 29 Aug; PCC: 16 Sep; Med:03 Sep; CO:31 Oct ; Grant: :fingerscrossed:


hello babu bhai,

Thanks for you info. Hope u get a quick grant.


----------



## nickstv12

babu_84 said:


> Yes you can...
> I didn't have a credit card to pay the amount... So I had mine saved for quite a long time and then submitted... But make sure, you read from pages 1 to 17 before your final submission...
> 
> Reason: some entries may get vanished even if you have saved it earlier... so, better to be on the safe side before you make the final call...
> 
> ANZSCO-263111[ACS] EOI: 23 JUL EOI Invite: 19 Aug
> Visa Lodged(189): 29 Aug; PCC: 16 Sep; Med:03 Sep; CO:31 Oct ; Grant: :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Babu_84

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Vincentluf

Team any feedback regarding Team 34 are they quick?


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Losing patience with each passing day... Its been two weeks(23/10) since I have uploaded the requested docs from th CO( requested on 21/10). Hope all th July applicants have got the grant.. Praying nd hoping that we, the August applicants(visa lodged 29/08) too get it fast.. Its so sad how much this wait affects our daily routine..can anybody tell me from when is their vacation at th DIBP office? Will all of us get the grants by then... Felix., pls use ur power nd predict mine too..


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Losing patience with each passing day... Its been two weeks(23/10) since I have uploaded the requested docs from th CO( requested on 21/10). Hope all th July applicants have got the grant.. Praying nd hoping that we, the August applicants(visa lodged 29/08) too get it fast.. Its so sad how much this wait affects our daily routine..can anybody tell me from when is their vacation at th DIBP office? Will all of us get the grants by then... Felix., pls use ur power nd predict mine too..


----------



## Birender

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> Losing patience with each passing day... Its been two weeks(23/10) since I have uploaded the requested docs from th CO( requested on 21/10). Hope all th July applicants have got the grant.. Praying nd hoping that we, the August applicants(visa lodged 29/08) too get it fast.. Its so sad how much this wait affects our daily routine..can anybody tell me from when is their vacation at th DIBP office? Will all of us get the grants by then... Felix., pls use ur power nd predict mine too..


Which team are you with???


----------



## babu_84

Vincentluf said:


> Team any feedback regarding Team 34 are they quick?


Dear... As per firetoy... Team 34 is not possibly the quickest one.. Average processing time for team 34 is 89 days since lodgement date... I am also expecting the best out of this team like you...


----------



## smiling

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> Losing patience with each passing day... Its been two weeks(23/10) since I have uploaded the requested docs from th CO( requested on 21/10). Hope all th July applicants have got the grant.. Praying nd hoping that we, the August applicants(visa lodged 29/08) too get it fast.. Its so sad how much this wait affects our daily routine..can anybody tell me from when is their vacation at th DIBP office? Will all of us get the grants by then... Felix., pls use ur power nd predict mine too..


 
Seems like it's just 2 months since you lodged the application. Be patient. 

I thought it's 3 month on average?


----------



## maddy84

felix2020 said:


> I just checked my e-visa status and it's showing "in progress." No document requested so far.


Hi Felix,

When would the status change to 'In progress' after the visa is lodged ? Do you know.

Thanks


----------



## felix2020

I am in the same position. CO was allocated on 23-10 and no sign of communication yet. Expect something by this Friday.


----------



## felix2020

maddy84 said:


> Hi Felix,
> 
> When would the status change to 'In progress' after the visa is lodged ? Do you know.
> 
> Thanks


The status is "in progress" when you receive the acknowledgement of valid application received. I got the acknowledgement at the same time of lodging and the status was "in progress." There is no change since then.


----------



## maddy84

felix2020 said:


> The status is "in progress" when you receive the acknowledgement of valid application received. I got the acknowledgement at the same time of lodging and the status was "in progress." There is no change since then.


Alright, mine too is showing 'in progress'.

And how do I update my details to the spreadsheet tracker? Can you please guide me. Thanks


----------



## sendshaz

Hello,
What do we need to mention in the mail when we submit docs requesred by case officer.What do we need to mention in the subject line.Thanks


----------



## manubadboy

smiling said:


> Seems like it's just 2 months since you lodged the application. Be patient.
> 
> I thought it's 3 month on average?


189 subclass is 3months.. But for 190 usually the grant is given within 2months.. But then it all depends on ur luck..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## ruchkal

Yes yes yes....

Granted granted granted.....:cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2::llama::car:

I got the golden email around 11.45 am Sri Lankan time.. I was at a meeting when my agent called and informed me the good news..

Special thanks and a big hug for my dear friend Manubadboy who always send me private messages and made up my mind when I was down...

And special thanks for my dear friends Firetoy, Felix, Mithu,Kaman, tanich roposh and all others who were with me all the time... (Sorry If I miss a name... I am soo happy and propers words are not coming to mind)

Today is the happiest day of my life.. I wanted the grant before my birthday which is on tomorrow....

Ruchkal


----------



## deepajose

felix2020 said:


> I am in the same position. CO was allocated on 23-10 and no sign of communication yet. Expect something by this Friday.


Me too expecting something on Friday, By then my medicals should get cleared...
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## srikar

Vincentluf said:


> Team any feedback regarding Team 34 are they quick?


I have got a direct grant from this team exactly after 8th week (189) all docs are front loaded.
Don't know the case when they request for docs.


----------



## praveenreddy

manubadboy said:


> Truly man.. I feel as if its just us who are waiting.. Visa lodged on 12 Sept.. Frontloaded all docs.. CO allocated on 23 Oct.. Yet no sign of grant or CO communication..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Hi

Slightly different scenario from u lodged on 11 sep and co allocated on 28 and communication received by mail that if she requires will get back to me but till now no information received feeling so tensed unable to concentrate on any other thing. 

Iam very much worried that if she doesn't required any further documents then why is it they are taking too long for giving grant. My co is R L from team 2 Adelaide. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## akshay1229

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> What do we need to mention in the mail when we submit docs requesred by case officer.What do we need to mention in the subject line.Thanks


Reply the mail with the same subject which CO sent you asking for docs..

When contacting your allocated case officer, please ensure you put your case officer's name, the primary applicant's full name, date of birth and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID in the subject line of the email.


----------



## mithu93ku

ruchkal said:


> Yes yes yes....
> 
> Granted granted granted.....:cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2::llama::car:
> 
> I got the golden email around 11.45 am Sri Lankan time.. I was at a meeting when my agent called and informed me the good news..
> 
> Special thanks and a big hug for my dear friend Manubadboy who always send me private messages and made up my mind when I was down...
> 
> And special thanks for my dear friends Firetoy, Felix, Mithu,Kaman, tanich roposh and all others who were with me all the time... (Sorry If I miss a name... I am soo happy and propers words are not coming to mind)
> 
> Today is the happiest day of my life.. I wanted the grant before my birthday which is on tomorrow....
> 
> Ruchkal


Congrats *ruchkal*


----------



## Vincentluf

srikar said:


> I have got a direct grant from this team exactly after 8th week (189) all docs are front loaded.
> Don't know the case when they request for docs.


They have not requested any additional documents yet, I front loaded everything. I have a case officer from this team since the 31st October.


----------



## TheEndGame

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *TheEndGame *.


Thanks mithu93ku


----------



## TheEndGame

ruchkal said:


> Yes yes yes....
> 
> Granted granted granted.....:cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2::llama::car:
> 
> I got the golden email around 11.45 am Sri Lankan time.. I was at a meeting when my agent called and informed me the good news..
> 
> Special thanks and a big hug for my dear friend Manubadboy who always send me private messages and made up my mind when I was down...
> 
> And special thanks for my dear friends Firetoy, Felix, Mithu,Kaman, tanich roposh and all others who were with me all the time... (Sorry If I miss a name... I am soo happy and propers words are not coming to mind)
> 
> Today is the happiest day of my life.. I wanted the grant before my birthday which is on tomorrow....
> 
> Ruchkal


Congrats!!!!!!
and Happy B'Day in advance!!!!

I have updated ur info in excel


----------



## sylvia_australia

TheEndGame said:


> Thanks mithu93ku


A vrry big congrts to all who got their grants and co today


----------



## TheEndGame

sylvia_australia said:


> A vrry big congrts to all who got their grants and co today


Thanks a lot Prem


----------



## felix2020

maddy84 said:


> Alright, mine too is showing 'in progress'.
> 
> And how do I update my details to the spreadsheet tracker? Can you please guide me. Thanks


I have added you into the spreadsheet. Your occupation code is missing though.


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Yes yes yes....
> 
> Granted granted granted.....:cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2::llama::car:
> 
> I got the golden email around 11.45 am Sri Lankan time.. I was at a meeting when my agent called and informed me the good news..
> 
> Special thanks and a big hug for my dear friend Manubadboy who always send me private messages and made up my mind when I was down...
> 
> And special thanks for my dear friends Firetoy, Felix, Mithu,Kaman, tanich roposh and all others who were with me all the time... (Sorry If I miss a name... I am soo happy and propers words are not coming to mind)
> 
> Today is the happiest day of my life.. I wanted the grant before my birthday which is on tomorrow....
> 
> Ruchkal


Ruchkal my dear dear dear friend... Great news... I am really very very happy for you my friend.. Great news.. You got the Diwali gift 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## babu_84

srikar said:


> I have got a direct grant from this team exactly after 8th week (189) all docs are front loaded.
> Don't know the case when they request for docs.


Well.... srikar, your case is great dear... I also wished the same when i was looking through the excel file... But seems its a bit different... although i had all my docs frontloaded its been 3/4 days already since my file is with team 34... so, no direct grant that is for sure... however, waiting patiently for the CO to knock if any more doc is required.... 



ANZSCO-263111[ACS] EOI: 23 JUL EOI Invite: 19 Aug 
Visa Lodged(189): 29 Aug; PCC: 16 Sep; Med:03 Sep; CO:31 Oct ; Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> Yes yes yes....
> 
> Granted granted granted.....:cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2::llama::car:
> 
> I got the golden email around 11.45 am Sri Lankan time.. I was at a meeting when my agent called and informed me the good news..
> 
> Special thanks and a big hug for my dear friend Manubadboy who always send me private messages and made up my mind when I was down...
> 
> And special thanks for my dear friends Firetoy, Felix, Mithu,Kaman, tanich roposh and all others who were with me all the time... (Sorry If I miss a name... I am soo happy and propers words are not coming to mind)
> 
> Today is the happiest day of my life.. I wanted the grant before my birthday which is on tomorrow....
> 
> Ruchkal


Congratulation Ruchkal​

We got CO around same time. Please pray for me.


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation Ruchkal
> 
> We got CO around same time. Please pray for me.


Pray for us 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## gtaark

Congrats to all who got their GRANTS today..

After loosing my patience, I wrote an email to my case officer in regards to the status of routine checking of my application.

I hope this opens the eyes of my case officer. 

Members of Expat forum kindly pray for me. ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## JaxSantiago

Glad to see grants coming in. Congrats. 

Kinda disheartening though to see others who submitted theirs after me and yet have already received their grant.

OTOH, I have yet to receive even a "Hi" email from my CO who's name's supposed to be Nancy from Team 7. 

Nancy, in case you're reading this... :wave:


----------



## babu_84

JaxSantiago said:


> Glad to see grants coming in. Congrats.
> 
> Kinda disheartening though to see others who submitted theirs after me and yet have already received their grant.
> 
> OTOH, I have yet to receive even a "Hi" email from my CO who's name's supposed to be Nancy from Team 7.
> 
> Nancy, in case you're reading this... :wave:



Don't get disheartened... people who are waiting are my inspiration... means, i am waiting and will have to wait longer..... 


ANZSCO-263111[ACS] EOI: 23 JUL EOI Invite: 19 Aug 
Visa Lodged(189): 29 Aug; PCC: 16 Sep; Med:03 Sep; CO:31 Oct ; Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi friends,

Except Gatraak and me who else got CO with initials R L from team 2 Adelaide.


----------



## WizzyWizz

JaxSantiago said:


> Glad to see grants coming in. Congrats.
> 
> Kinda disheartening though to see others who submitted theirs after me and yet have already received their grant.
> 
> OTOH, I have yet to receive even a "Hi" email from my CO who's name's supposed to be Nancy from Team 7.
> 
> Nancy, in case you're reading this... :wave:


so, are you still waiting for "Nancy's email" before your process your SG PCC?  #justasking


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

thanich*








​


----------



## Firetoy

You should have your grant this week!



rupa pankaj said:


> yet another waiting day comes to an end with no good news..
> 
> Firetoy, i dint call the diac to ask about co allocation and somehow dont feel like doing it.. Not sure how much more time i have to wait ..
> 
> regards


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> thanich*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks firetoy.....


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

VINCENTLUF*








​


----------



## JaxSantiago

WizzyWizz said:


> so, are you still waiting for "Nancy's email" before your process your SG PCC?  #justasking


Ey you know what? A friend went to SPF in Outram earlier today (if by chance he's reading this, he'll probably be able to identify the man hiding behind this nick lol). He went there primarily for the finger printing for his NBI Clearance (see note below). Since he was already there, he tried his luck with the Singapore COC as well. He was turned down. The officer in charge was looking for the endorsement letter from the CO. This is what I'm worried about since it's gonna end up as wasted effort, wasted leave.

*NBI Clearance Note:*

- In the new process introduced by the Phil Embassy, NBI Card Fingerprinting is now by appointment. If you can't wait (earliest date accordingly, as of today, is December), you can go to SPF for assistance with the fingerprinting. SPF charges S$15 per person for the fingerprinting.

- Contrary to what the Phil Embassy says, NBI Card fingerprinting can only be done in SPF Outram. My friend learned this the hard way.


----------



## abby0910

felix2020 said:


> I called DIBP around 12:00 PM ACDT and the operator told me that CO was allocated on 23-10-2013, and the CO doesn't any document from me at this moment. I forgot to ask the CO and Team details.
> 
> She told me that CO will contact me if he needs anything or I should wait for correspondence from DIBP.
> 
> I don't understand why they are taking so long to assess my application. Is it normal ?
> 
> Firetoy, Mithu, what do you think ?


Hi Felix, 
Atleast you know that CO has been assigned. I have no idea what's happening with my applicaton. I can see people who have lodged visa near me getting grants. While I am happy that they are receiveing grants, the waiting is killing me.


----------



## WizzyWizz

JaxSantiago said:


> Ey you know what? A friend went to SPF in Outram earlier today (if by chance he's reading this, he'll probably be able to identify the man hiding behind this nick lol). He went there primarily for the finger printing for his NBI Clearance (see note below). Since he was already there, he tried his luck with the Singapore COC as well. He was turned down. The officer in charge was looking for the endorsement letter from the CO. This is what I'm worried about since it's gonna end up as wasted effort, wasted leave.
> 
> *NBI Clearance Note:*
> 
> - In the new process introduced by the Phil Embassy, NBI Card Fingerprinting is now by appointment. If you can't wait (earliest date accordingly, as of today, is December), you can go to SPF for assistance with the fingerprinting. SPF charges S$15 per person for the fingerprinting.
> 
> - Contrary to what the Phil Embassy says, NBI Card fingerprinting can only be done in SPF Outram. My friend learned this the hard way.


Awww. too bad then. I didn't know about the fingerprinting for NBI can be done in SPF. What a waste of $15 that's for free in Phil Embassy.

That was very unfortunate because i know about more or less 20 people (including myself) who were able to process the PCC using visa application summary that will serve as the consular proof. 2 of which already received their grant including the one who got the grant this morning chrisann28. The others are October applicants who will be able to collect their PCC even before CO is allocated. As for me I just submitted mine last Friday.


----------



## nagravi

abby0910 said:


> Hi Felix,
> Atleast you know that CO has been assigned. I have no idea what's happening with my applicaton. I can see people who have lodged visa near me getting grants. While I am happy that they are receiveing grants, the waiting is killing me.


Hi Abby,

mine also the same case.

Regards
Nagravi


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

VIKIAUS*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

THEENDGAME*








​This is your end of the game!!!


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

FELIX2020*








​
I know, I know, even me was expecting the orange stamp... just be patient!


----------



## felix2020

abby0910 said:


> Hi Felix,
> Atleast you know that CO has been assigned. I have no idea what's happening with my applicaton. I can see people who have lodged visa near me getting grants. While I am happy that they are receiveing grants, the waiting is killing me.


I think you already have a CO. You may get the grant this week. You never know CO allocation until you call them.


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> FELIX2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I know, I know, even me was expecting the orange stamp... just be patient!


LOL. You are late. CO was allocated on 23-10-2013.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

RUCHKAL RUCHKAL RUCHKAL RUCHKAL*








​YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Firetoy

I know, but you found out today, isn't it???? 



felix2020 said:


> lol. You are late. Co was allocated on 23-10-2013.


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> RUCHKAL RUCHKAL RUCHKAL RUCHKAL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


I like this style.


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> I know, but you found out today, isn't it????


I am sure most candidates waiting for a CO already have one. There is no way to know until they make a call and the DIBP operator is helpful enough.


----------



## nagravi

felix2020 said:


> I think you already have a CO. You may get the grant this week. You never know CO allocation until you call them.


in my case CO, must and should CO has reach out to me, because I included my wife and children names included as Non MIgrating dependents and for them he need to ask Medical and PC.

Because one my friend was also applied on the same day, when I applied. he assigned with a CO and he received a mail from Co about medicals and PC for the non migrating dependents.


Regards
Ravi Shankar


----------



## rvijay

Hi Guys,

Need your help in e-lodgement of visa appln:

1. Where and how to enter old passport details(cancelled one)?
2. Dependent - for my son it is asking for Relationship status - which option should i choose? I think its strange they ask for this in here(for rel type -Child)? anyone else experienced this?
3. Other countries of residence - is it reqd to enter every single detail, even if the stay was 1 day? Also can the address be left blank or just mention that I've forgot the address? is it ok?
4. I assume the docs can be uploaded after the payment is made?

Thanks for ur inputs.

-Vijay


----------



## JaxSantiago

WizzyWizz said:


> Awww. too bad then. I didn't know about the fingerprinting for NBI can be done in SPF. What a waste of $15 that's for free in Phil Embassy.


It still is free if done in Phil Embassy. You just have to wait for that appointment. 



> That was very unfortunate because i know about more or less 20 people (including myself) who were able to process the PCC using visa application summary that will serve as the consular proof. 2 of which already received their grant including the one who got the grant this morning chrisann28. The others are October applicants who will be able to collect their PCC even before CO is allocated. As for me I just submitted mine last Friday.


Indeed. At "more or less 20 people" sounds like a pretty good odd. 

Question. I noticed that you got your CO on 21 Oct but you uploaded your SG COC only "last friday"? Is that because your CO asked for you to upload it?

#justasking din.  My daughter's got her SG IC recently but I'm not sure if it's wise to upload it at this (late) stage. The same goes for SG COC.


----------



## mike alic

ruchkal said:


> Yes yes yes....
> 
> Granted granted granted.....:cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2::llama::car:
> 
> I got the golden email around 11.45 am Sri Lankan time.. I was at a meeting when my agent called and informed me the good news..
> 
> Special thanks and a big hug for my dear friend Manubadboy who always send me private messages and made up my mind when I was down...
> 
> And special thanks for my dear friends Firetoy, Felix, Mithu,Kaman, tanich roposh and all others who were with me all the time... (Sorry If I miss a name... I am soo happy and propers words are not coming to mind)
> 
> Today is the happiest day of my life.. I wanted the grant before my birthday which is on tomorrow....
> 
> Ruchkal


Many congratulations.


----------



## mike alic

JaxSantiago said:


> It still is free if done in Phil Embassy. You just have to wait for that appointment.
> 
> Indeed. At "more or less 20 people" sounds like a pretty good odd.
> 
> Question. I noticed that you got your CO on 21 Oct but you uploaded your SG COC only "last friday"? Is that because your CO asked for you to upload it?
> 
> #justasking din.  My daughter's got her SG IC recently but I'm not sure if it's wise to upload it at this (late) stage. The same goes for SG COC.


Actually you don't need CO letter for SG COC, you can get it without it. I just followed what WizzyWizz mentioned earlier.

I would recommend, just go down to SPF early morning and take the form and give visa summary with 2 photos, and front load it.


----------



## WizzyWizz

JaxSantiago said:


> It still is free if done in Phil Embassy. You just have to wait for that appointment.
> 
> Indeed. At "more or less 20 people" sounds like a pretty good odd.
> 
> Question. I noticed that you got your CO on 21 Oct but you uploaded your SG COC only "last friday"? Is that because your CO asked for you to upload it?
> 
> #justasking din.  My daughter's got her SG IC recently but I'm not sure if it's wise to upload it at this (late) stage. The same goes for SG COC.


because I only collected my SG COC last Friday, 1 November. 

I applied for SG COC 11 October (10 days before CO allocation) + 3 weeks processing = 1 November.

I believe your daughter is under your migrating dependent right? if so, I don't see any reason to delay the submission of her IC. The fewer requirements from CO's initial contact the better. In our case it is best that they only ask for SG COC at least we know that everything is in order.


----------



## Rushi

ruchkal said:


> Yes yes yes....
> 
> Granted granted granted.....:cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2::llama::car:
> 
> I got the golden email around 11.45 am Sri Lankan time.. I was at a meeting when my agent called and informed me the good news..
> 
> Special thanks and a big hug for my dear friend Manubadboy who always send me private messages and made up my mind when I was down...
> 
> And special thanks for my dear friends Firetoy, Felix, Mithu,Kaman, tanich roposh and all others who were with me all the time... (Sorry If I miss a name... I am soo happy and propers words are not coming to mind)
> 
> Today is the happiest day of my life.. I wanted the grant before my birthday which is on tomorrow....
> 
> Ruchkal


Congratz Ruchkal... enjoy your day!!!!


----------



## green_apple

ruchkal said:


> Yes yes yes....
> 
> Granted granted granted.....:cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2::llama::car:
> 
> I got the golden email around 11.45 am Sri Lankan time.. I was at a meeting when my agent called and informed me the good news..
> 
> Special thanks and a big hug for my dear friend Manubadboy who always send me private messages and made up my mind when I was down...
> 
> And special thanks for my dear friends Firetoy, Felix, Mithu,Kaman, tanich roposh and all others who were with me all the time... (Sorry If I miss a name... I am soo happy and propers words are not coming to mind)
> 
> Today is the happiest day of my life.. I wanted the grant before my birthday which is on tomorrow....
> 
> Ruchkal


Ruchkal, There you go, CONGRATULATIONS!!!! All the best for your new journey!!! arty:arty:arty:


----------



## WizzyWizz

mike alic said:


> Actually you don't need CO letter for SG COC, you can get it without it. I just followed what WizzyWizz mentioned earlier.
> 
> I would recommend, just go down to SPF early morning and take the form and give visa summary with 2 photos, and front load it.


That's correct. @JaxSantiago actually Ganda lodged her visa just a day before you (189) and she frontloaded everything including her SG COC and yes, she got her grant last 30 October.


----------



## iesus

Guys,

I got invitation to apply.  here is my timeline:

may-june - > thought of applying. 

26th July -> ACS filed. Result on 31st October.
IELTS -> 7th september . Result 18th September - overall 8.0

EOI -> 3rd november Diwali day. Invite to apply -> same day after 3 hours. 

Applied -> today 4th November. 3 lakhs spent in 1 day.


----------



## manubadboy

iesus said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got invitation to apply.  here is my timeline:
> 
> may-june - > thought of applying.
> 
> 26th July -> ACS filed. Result on 31st October.
> IELTS -> 7th september . Result 18th September - overall 8.0
> 
> EOI -> 3rd november Diwali day. Invite to apply -> same day after 3 hours.
> 
> Applied -> today 4th November. 3 lakhs spent in 1 day.


lol for the last line.. Congrats dude.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Dingo Unchained

3+ months since lodgement, without a hint of a response as yet. 

All docs frontloaded, medicals statement on status page (No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship) seems to be fine too.

I called up DIAC, and was told that CO has been allocated, and to wait for him to contact. Nothing more.

Can I call DIAC again, and request for CO contact details (an email ID?) in order to reach out to him directly? Is that fair protocol in cases where there is no direct contact from CO?

Would love to hear suggestions on anything else that I can do at the moment...


----------



## JaxSantiago

mike alic said:


> Actually you don't need CO letter for SG COC, you can get it without it. I just followed what WizzyWizz mentioned earlier.
> 
> I would recommend, just go down to SPF early morning and take the form and give visa summary with 2 photos, and front load it.


Yeah. Guess I'll have to drag wifey to SPF Outram this week, since odd's pretty good.



WizzyWizz said:


> That's correct. @JaxSantiago actually Ganda lodged her visa just a day before you (189) and she frontloaded everything including her SG COC and yes, she got her grant last 30 October.


Yup. I'm aware of this. :hippie:


----------



## k.emper

meetusingh1308 said:


> Congratsssss...
> Ur co was frm which team????


Thanks you. CO was from Brisbane Team 33. Her initials are BK.


----------



## manubadboy

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Slightly different scenario from u lodged on 11 sep and co allocated on 28 and communication received by mail that if she requires will get back to me but till now no information received feeling so tensed unable to concentrate on any other thing.
> 
> Iam very much worried that if she doesn't required any further documents then why is it they are taking too long for giving grant. My co is R L from team 2 Adelaide. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Praveen.. Well there can be a lot of things.. I am sorry I am logged from mobile so dont know if ur subclass is 189 or 190.. But whichever it is dont worry atleast ur CO is courteous enough to send you a mail to let you know she is on it.. Give her approx 3weeks because these CO's have many files with them and they reply one by one to them so it might be the case that your file is No. 10th(just saying) in her list then she will need to work on 9 cases first to come to your case..  all the best mate.. Lets pray for each other..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## ruchkal

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *ruchkal*


Thank you Mithu....


----------



## ruchkal

TheEndGame said:


> Congrats!!!!!!
> and Happy B'Day in advance!!!!
> 
> I have updated ur info in excel



Thanks for the wishes, birthday wishes and update in spreadsheet The end game.... 

Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> Ruchkal my dear dear dear friend... Great news... I am really very very happy for you my friend.. Great news.. You got the Diwali gift
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Thanks Manu.. As I always say, your name should be changed as ManuGoodBoy... 

Thanks for everything..

Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> RUCHKAL RUCHKAL RUCHKAL RUCHKAL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!



Thank you thank you thank you.. Firetoy... You really are a firecracker.... 

Ruchkal


----------



## rvijay

Inputs to these queries pls:



rvijay said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your help in e-lodgement of visa appln:
> 
> 1. Where and how to enter old passport details(cancelled one)?
> 2. Dependent - for my son it is asking for Relationship status - which option should i choose? I think its strange they ask for this in here(for rel type -Child)? anyone else experienced this?
> 3. Other countries of residence - is it reqd to enter every single detail, even if the stay was 1 day? Also can the address be left blank or just mention that I've forgot the address? is it ok?
> 4. I assume the docs can be uploaded after the payment is made?
> 
> Thanks for ur inputs.
> 
> -Vijay


----------



## ruchkal

mike alic said:


> Many congratulations.


Thank you Mike Alic... Keep your fingers crossed for the grant.. next is yours..:fingerscrossed:

Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal

Rushi said:


> Congratz Ruchkal... enjoy your day!!!!



Thanks Rushi....:hippie:

Ruchkal


----------



## Dingo Unchained

_cross-posted from another thread, since this one seems more relevant..._

3+ months since lodgement, without a hint of a response as yet. 

All docs frontloaded, medicals statement on status page (No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship) seems to be fine too.

I called up DIAC, and was told that CO has been allocated, and to wait for him to contact. Nothing more.

Can I call DIAC again, and request for CO contact details (an email ID?) in order to reach out to him directly? Is that fair protocol in cases where there is no direct contact from CO?

Would love to hear suggestions on anything else that I can do at the moment...


----------



## WizzyWizz

JaxSantiago said:


> Yeah. Guess I'll have to drag wifey to SPF Outram this week, since odd's pretty good.
> 
> Yup. I'm aware of this. :hippie:


Just don't forget to bring the visa summary and ur 189 visa checklist (just in case). If you want I can forward the generic request for coc which my co gave me. This detailed generic requirement doesn't have my name. It just explains why I need to provide coc. This way you'll be more confident going to spf. I seriously don't want you to waste time and wait for 3weeks for something you can do now.


----------



## mike alic

ruchkal said:


> Thank you Mike Alic... Keep your fingers crossed for the grant.. next is yours..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Ruchkal


thanks ruchkal. still my COC is in process. 

again many congratulations. have a blast.

and keep in touch.


----------



## Jklm

*jklm*

hi,

i received a mail from co and i replied with all additional document the co required 
now i got mail from co in morning saying 

thanks for the email . please note that the application is subject to routine processing that may take 8-12 weeks to complete .....

what it does this mean...is something which i should worry or its just a routine email....kindly revert..guys....


----------



## vikasmart

Hi Jklm,
Can u specify which additional documents CO has asked for? Really important ones?


----------



## gtaark

I also got the same reply when I submitted the requested documents...

I got a reply of 12 weeks routine processing/checks starting Aug 30...9.5 weeks have passed and still no reply.

Who is your CO??



Jklm said:


> hi,
> 
> i received a mail from co and i replied with all additional document the co required
> now i got mail from co in morning saying
> 
> thanks for the email . please note that the application is subject to routine processing that may take 8-12 weeks to complete .....
> 
> what it does this mean...is something which i should worry or its just a routine email....kindly revert..guys....


----------



## Jklm

gtaark said:


> I also got the same reply when I submitted the requested documents...
> 
> I got a reply of 12 weeks routine processing/checks starting Aug 30...9.5 weeks have passed and still no reply.
> 
> Who is your CO??



co initials RL...URS???


----------



## manubadboy

gtaark said:


> I also got the same reply when I submitted the requested documents...
> 
> I got a reply of 12 weeks routine processing/checks starting Aug 30...9.5 weeks have passed and still no reply.
> 
> Who is your CO??


How much experience are you claiming?
Both gtaark and jklm?

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## vikasmart

Hi gtaark, 
Can u also mentioned which additional documents were asked for. This looks important criteria because they r taking time after further demand


----------



## Jklm

vikasmart said:


> hi jklm,
> can u specify which additional documents co has asked for? Really important ones?


it was tax docs and pcc


----------



## Chetu

Hi guys which no. To call to check if I have my co allocated ? And will they give me an email id for the co? Thing is I got a pcc done for the second time today since my last one was done this June which ll put my entry date very close ... So I have uploaded both pcc and want to alert the co about the same .


----------



## vikasmart

U should upload tax docs, pcc etc.... up front only to be on relax position. .anyother imp docs than this?anyway do the needful. .. ultimately it's co's mood to get quickly. ..


----------



## sendshaz

praveenreddy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Except Gatraak and me who else got CO with initials R L from team 2 Adelaide.


Hello,
I got the same CO ,RL from team2.She requested some docs for emp evidence.I will submit them today .Then again waiting starts.....


----------



## Vincentluf

Chetu said:


> Hi guys which no. To call to check if I have my co allocated ? And will they give me an email id for the co? Thing is I got a pcc done for the second time today since my last one was done this June which ll put my entry date very close ... So I have uploaded both pcc and want to alert the co about the same .


Hi Chetu,

Here is the number to call 61-1300364613.

They will not give you his/her email ID unfortunately.

Kind Regards
Vincent


----------



## Jklm

gtaark said:


> I also got the same reply when I submitted the requested documents...
> 
> I got a reply of 12 weeks routine processing/checks starting Aug 30...9.5 weeks have passed and still no reply.
> 
> Who is your CO??


GTAARK

which all docs u uploaded before getting this email???


----------



## Jklm

vikasmart said:


> U should upload tax docs, pcc etc.... up front only to be on relax position. .anyother imp docs than this?anyway do the needful. .. ultimately it's co's mood to get quickly. ..


hi vikasmart

i hope this 8-12 weeks is not for external check or what???? u have any idea


----------



## gtaark

WOW....same RL



Jklm said:


> co initials RL...URS???


----------



## gtaark

5+ years



manubadboy said:


> How much experience are you claiming?
> Both gtaark and jklm?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Jklm

Jklm said:


> GTAARK
> 
> which all docs u uploaded before getting this email???


hi gtaark

is your case officer initails RL from team 2????


----------



## gtaark

Medicals, Bank Statements and Form 80



vikasmart said:


> Hi gtaark,
> Can u also mentioned which additional documents were asked for. This looks important criteria because they r taking time after further demand


----------



## gtaark

Yes..She requested Medicals, Bank Statements and Form 80 on Aug 07 and I tried to get all done on or before Aug 30. Since then I am under routine processing of 12 weeks.

What documents did RL ask you to provide?



Jklm said:


> hi gtaark
> 
> is your case officer initails RL from team 2????


----------



## vikasmart

Hi Jklm/gtaark, 
What I believe is external check is different than yours case. Here co has asked for additional documents. More better view u can get from other senior expats ...felix/manu/Sylvia


----------



## TheEndGame

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> THEENDGAME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​This is your end of the game!!!


Thanks a lot firetoy


----------



## Jklm

vikasmart said:


> Hi Jklm/gtaark,
> What I believe is external check is different than yours case. Here co has asked for additional documents. More better view u can get from other senior expats ...felix/manu/Sylvia


hi felix,manu.sylvia

i received email from co stating that please note that application is subject to routine processing that may take 8-12 weeks to complete...

is this just a routine mail sent or is something to worry about or what???? 


kindly reply.....


----------



## manubadboy

vikasmart said:


> Hi Jklm/gtaark,
> What I believe is external check is different than yours case. Here co has asked for additional documents. More better view u can get from other senior expats ...felix/manu/Sylvia


Well, there are two kind of checks I.e. Internal and external checks.. Internal checks are done by the respective country Australian embassy.. Like if the guy is from china the internal check about his info will be done by Australian embassy in china.. These checks are less time taking I.e. 8-12weeks.. The external checks are carried by a different organisation and it can take around 1year for them to complete. I hope it was helpful..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## adnan qadir

Hi Senior 

I have lodged my application for 190 around two weeks ago.

Last night i uploaded some document. Once i uploaded some documents against a tab the progress have been changed from recommended to required. Now i just log the account and found that it is again changed from required to received, Does it means that i have got a CO who have actually received the document or this is just an automatic change in status.


----------



## DJ.

Time to share my happiness... Received my Grant earlier today... thanks to all who had helped me... And sincerely hope everyone who z waiting for a Grant receive it soooooooon!

Cheers,
J.


----------



## mithu93ku

adnan qadir said:


> Hi Senior
> 
> I have lodged my application for 190 around two weeks ago.
> 
> Last night i uploaded some document. Once i uploaded some documents against a tab the progress have been changed from recommended to required. Now i just log the account and found that it is again changed from required to received, Does it means that i have got a CO who have actually received the document or this is just an automatic change in status.


automated received!


----------



## Vincentluf

DJ. said:


> Time to share my happiness... Received my Grant earlier today... thanks to all who had helped me... And sincerely hope everyone who z waiting for a Grant receive it soooooooon!
> 
> Cheers,
> J.


Congrats DJ,

Can you please share your timeline.

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## gtaark

What does internal checks include??

If the CO has requested medicals, it means that application is next to finalization.

After submitting my medicals coupled with Form 80 and Bank statements, the CO put me on a 12 week routine processing. what could be the meaning of this??



manubadboy said:


> Well, there are two kind of checks I.e. Internal and external checks.. Internal checks are done by the respective country Australian embassy.. Like if the guy is from china the internal check about his info will be done by Australian embassy in china.. These checks are less time taking I.e. 8-12weeks.. The external checks are carried by a different organisation and it can take around 1year for them to complete. I hope it was helpful..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## s_kumar16

People on this forum will have some idea.. so pl. Guide...
While going for medicals will I have to show the vaccination details of my 3 year kid? I lost that record... so want to know if that is a must
Pl. Share ur exp. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cfernandes

Hi,

They didn't really bother to ask me for the file. Although I carried it.

Worse case you can ask your pediatrician to give a letter mentioning the approx. date it was given. 

Shouldn't be a big deal.

Regards
CF



s_kumar16 said:


> People on this forum will have some idea.. so pl. Guide...
> While going for medicals will I have to show the vaccination details of my 3 year kid? I lost that record... so want to know if that is a must
> Pl. Share ur exp. Thanks in advance.


----------



## adnan qadir

mithu93ku said:


> automated received!


Thanks Boss 

You bring me back from state of excitement


----------



## mithu93ku

s_kumar16 said:


> People on this forum will have some idea.. so pl. Guide...
> While going for medicals will I have to show the vaccination details of my 3 year kid? I lost that record... so want to know if that is a must
> Pl. Share ur exp. Thanks in advance.


 vaccination details is not required. But if your child has a medical history, that details is mandatory.


----------



## felix2020

Jklm said:


> hi,
> 
> i received a mail from co and i replied with all additional document the co required
> now i got mail from co in morning saying
> 
> thanks for the email . please note that the application is subject to routine processing that may take 8-12 weeks to complete .....
> 
> what it does this mean...is something which i should worry or its just a routine email....kindly revert..guys....


DIBP is going to do a through verification on your claims that may include employment checks and security checks. But don't worry, it's only about time. You will get your grant but it will take a while. Most applicants do not go through checks. They pick candidates at random for these type of checks. By the way, what type of document CO asked for? Most probably, checks will be done based on the documentation provided.


----------



## passion75

Friends,
My agent told that CO has sent mail earlier which I might have missed or not received so they ll resend again. when i called dibp they told that co has been asigned on Sept-5th. pl let me know on domain name of the CO mail so that I can search my mails. example: [email protected] ; I'm asking the email address that is [email protected]? Thanks


----------



## felix2020

gtaark said:


> What does internal checks include??
> 
> If the CO has requested medicals, it means that application is next to finalization.
> 
> After submitting my medicals coupled with Form 80 and Bank statements, the CO put me on a 12 week routine processing. what could be the meaning of this??


Internal checks are mainly employment claims checks. Someone from the high commission will visit your work place.


----------



## gtaark

From 12 weeks, 9.5 weeks have passed and no one has visited yet...and no verification calls.

By the way today I have written a follow-up email to my CO..lets see what reply I get.

Thanks Felix.



felix2020 said:


> Internal checks are mainly employment claims checks. Someone from the high commission will visit your work place.


----------



## Jklm

felix2020 said:


> DIBP is going to do a through verification on your claims that may include employment checks and security checks. But don't worry, it's only about time. You will get your grant but it will take a while. Most applicants do not go through checks. They pick candidates at random for these type of checks. By the way, what type of document CO asked for? Most probably, checks will be done based on the documentation provided.



hi felix,

document asked from me was tax docs and pcc.....i replied to with the same to the case officer....


----------



## Jklm

felix2020 said:


> DIBP is going to do a through verification on your claims that may include employment checks and security checks. But don't worry, it's only about time. You will get your grant but it will take a while. Most applicants do not go through checks. They pick candidates at random for these type of checks. By the way, what type of document CO asked for? Most probably, checks will be done based on the documentation provided.



hi felix

so its not important that if co has said 8-12 weeks we will go through checks it might be possible co gives grant on documantation provided????


----------



## felix2020

Jklm said:


> hi felix,manu.sylvia
> 
> i received email from co stating that please note that application is subject to routine processing that may take 8-12 weeks to complete...
> 
> is this just a routine mail sent or is something to worry about or what????
> 
> 
> kindly reply.....


They are going to be doing employment checks through local high commission. It is not something to worry about, but most applicants do not go through routine checks. You will get your grant when your claims are verified. How many years of experience are you claiming and what document did you submit ?


----------



## NSWPRASH

HI Everyone,

Finally i received my grant on 1st of November 2013 from Brisbane Team 34 team.
I have to wait more than 70 days to receive my grant..

Anyway thanks everyone who have helped me in last few weeks by replying to my posts.. 

Regards,
NSWPrash


----------



## Jklm

felix2020 said:


> They are going to be doing employment checks through local high commission. It is not something to worry about, but most applicants do not go through routine checks. You will get your grant when your claims are verified. How many years of experience are you claiming and what document did you submit ?


i claim 3 plus exp...docs i all submitted reference letter,salary certificate, appointment letter...


----------



## felix2020

Jklm said:


> hi felix
> 
> so its not important that if co has said 8-12 weeks we will go through checks it might be possible co gives grant on documantation provided????


8-12 weeks is the maximum time. You may get your grant before that if CO is satisfied that your claims are valid. Yeah, documentation submitted will be taken into consideration, and they may conduct checks based on the information provided on those documents.


----------



## manubadboy

Jklm said:


> i claim 3 plus exp...docs i all submitted reference letter,salary certificate, appointment letter...


Can you please update your signature with your timeline?

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

NSWPRASH*








​


----------



## coolbuddy2013

DJ. said:


> Time to share my happiness... Received my Grant earlier today... thanks to all who had helped me... And sincerely hope everyone who z waiting for a Grant receive it soooooooon!
> 
> Cheers,
> J.


Congrats brother.


----------



## felix2020

Jklm said:


> i claim 3 plus exp...docs i all submitted reference letter,salary certificate, appointment letter...


Mithu and Firetoy are employment experience experts. They can make a comment here.


----------



## dchiniwal

DJ, Congratulations!


----------



## coolbuddy2013

Firetoy said:


> Is Diwali for hindues same as Christmas for catholics? (I know that this question is out of this forum, just curious)


Yes. But it's a festival after all so anybody can join and celebrate.


----------



## praveenreddy

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> I got the same CO ,RL from team2.She requested some docs for emp evidence.I will submit them today .Then again waiting starts.....


Hi

When did u got co allocated and in first mail what did she mentioned and wat extra documents she asked to submit. This could help for all of us especially who have been allocated with the same CO.


----------



## felix2020

NSWPRASH said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> Finally i received my grant on 1st of November 2013 from Brisbane Team 34 team.
> I have to wait more than 70 days to receive my grant..
> 
> Anyway thanks everyone who have helped me in last few weeks by replying to my posts..
> 
> Regards,
> NSWPrash


Congratulation !! NSWPRASH

patience is the key ! Even miracle takes some time


----------



## manubadboy

NSWPRASH said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> Finally i received my grant on 1st of November 2013 from Brisbane Team 34 team.
> I have to wait more than 70 days to receive my grant..
> 
> Anyway thanks everyone who have helped me in last few weeks by replying to my posts..
> 
> Regards,
> NSWPrash


Congrats NSWPrash.. All the best mate..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Firetoy

Felix, I will give you a golden star if you get a good translation for this "Aplicate el cuento" 



felix2020 said:


> Congratulation !! NSWPRASH
> 
> patience is the key ! Even miracle takes some time


Andddd, where is your Welcome to Australia???


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> Felix, I will give you a golden star if you get a good translation for this "Aplicate el cuento"


Do I get a star if I translate and apply it 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Felix, I will give you a golden star if you get a good translation for this "Aplicate el cuento"
> 
> 
> 
> Andddd, where is your Welcome to Australia???


OOPS, Sorry, I thought he is onshore

_Welcome to Australia !! NSWPRASH_​


----------



## mithu93ku

Hello folks,
The most confusing statement which applicants mostly got from CO from DIBP are…..

•	Routine processing is going on
•	External processing is going on
•	Internal processing is going on

External checks are done by external agencies like ASIO; therefore CO is unable to provide a time frame on the outcome. It includes character as well as security checks along with other things.External check take several months even some case two years.

On the other hands, internal checks are checks done within DIBP and they are therefore able to provide an estimated timeframe on outcomes. It take few days to 8-12 weeks. Internal checks include job verification,IELTS , provided/uploaded documents etc.

Hope this helps who are in concern of these.


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Felix, I will give you a golden star if you get a good translation for this "Aplicate el cuento"
> 
> 
> 
> Andddd, where is your Welcome to Australia???


"Aplicate el cuento" means "apply that story." ​


----------



## Firetoy

And the golden star goes for manubadboy!!!












manubadboy said:


> Congrats NSWPrash.. All the best mate..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Hello folks,
> The most confusing statement which applicants mostly got from CO from DIBP are…..
> 
> •	Routine processing is going on
> •	External processing is going on
> •	Internal processing is going on
> 
> External checks are done by external agencies like ASIO; therefore CO is unable to provide a time frame on the outcome. It includes character as well as security checks along with other things.External check take several months even some case two years.
> 
> On the other hands, internal checks are checks done within DIBP and they are therefore able to provide an estimated timeframe on outcomes. It take few days to 8-12 weeks. Internal checks include job verification,IELTS , provided/uploaded documents etc.
> 
> Hope this helps who are in concern of these.


That's what I told JKLM. It is mostly employment checks that will take some time. Other checks can be done in a short period of time.


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> And the golden star goes for manubadboy!!!


Where is my golden star? I had to whatsapp my Spanish friend for that translation.


----------



## DJ.

Vincentluf said:


> Congrats DJ,
> 
> Can you please share your timeline.
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


Thanks Vincent... 
Here is my timeline...

189 - Analyst Programmer; Points: 65; IELTS: R:8, W:7, L:9, S:8 - 22nd June '13; ACS: 1st Jul '13; EOI: 14 Jul 13; Lodged: 14 Aug '13; Med: 23 Aug '13; CO: 15 Aug '13; PCC: 1st Nov '13; Grant: 4th Nov '13


----------



## DJ.

dchiniwal said:


> DJ, Congratulations!


Thank You Dchiniwal


----------



## praveenreddy

gtaark said:


> WOW....same RL


Hi gtaark,

U told right about our co that she goes manually .people who ever have been allocated with the co R L initials are desperately waiting from long time as they are not hearing anything from the CO while others are getting their grants fast. 

Today I see new set of people with the same CO intials I was asking from few days about the Co allocations with this initials but people have not responded its gtaark who was responding anyways jkim and passion75 let all of us hope positive.

Jkim donot worry about the mail u got from co about the time frame it's very rare they take max time otherwise it should happen well before that time. Gtaark got same kind of mail earlier from the same CO and he is our senior in patience let us follow gtaark and hope for the positive.


----------



## DJ.

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Congrats brother.


Thanks Cool Buddy!


----------



## DJ.

DJ. said:


> Thanks Vincent...
> Here is my timeline...
> 
> 189 - Analyst Programmer; Points: 65; IELTS: R:8, W:7, L:9, S:8 - 22nd June '13; ACS: 1st Jul '13; EOI: 14 Jul 13; Lodged: 14 Aug '13; Med: 23 Aug '13; CO: 15 Aug '13; PCC: 1st Nov '13; Grant: 4th Nov '13


Correction...
CO: 15 Oct 2013


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

DJ.*








​


----------



## praveenreddy

gtaark said:


> From 12 weeks, 9.5 weeks have passed and no one has visited yet...and no verification calls.
> 
> By the way today I have written a follow-up email to my CO..lets see what reply I get.
> 
> Thanks Felix.


gtaark

Iam waiting for your response mail from the CO. Hope u get ur grant in 1 pr 2 days. Best Of Luck.


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> And the golden star goes for manubadboy!!!


Yay!!! Please include this golden star in my grant stamp 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Where is my golden star? I had to whatsapp my Spanish friend for that translation.


I am working with a european organisation and I know a bit of spanish.. I cant speak but have learnt a few words over the years.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Birender

DJ. said:


> Correction...
> CO: 15 Oct 2013


Which team? And CO initials???


----------



## Rider

*incorrectly uploaded document*

Urgent... Urgent...
By mistake, I have uploaded my degree docs in Australia Education instead of Overseas Education. Is there a way to delete the uploaded docs or please suggest on how to handle this situation.


----------



## felix2020

Rider said:


> Urgent... Urgent...
> By mistake, I have uploaded my degree docs in Australia Education instead of Overseas Education. Is there a way to delete the uploaded docs or please suggest on how to handle this situation.


There is no way to delete documents from e-visa site once it is uploaded.

You can upload your degree docs again in Overseas education.

Anyway, don't worry, your CO will understand.


----------



## mithu93ku

Rider said:


> Urgent... Urgent...
> By mistake, I have uploaded my degree docs in Australia Education instead of Overseas Education. Is there a way to delete the uploaded docs or please suggest on how to handle this situation.


No you can't. Upload again in correct description.


----------



## goodguy2

DJ. said:


> Time to share my happiness... Received my Grant earlier today... thanks to all who had helped me... And sincerely hope everyone who z waiting for a Grant receive it soooooooon!
> 
> Cheers,
> J.



Congrats DJ,

I wish u more success and happiness in the days to come.

Wud love to know ur timeline DJ.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheEndGame

adnan qadir said:


> Hi Senior
> 
> I have lodged my application for 190 around two weeks ago.
> 
> Last night i uploaded some document. Once i uploaded some documents against a tab the progress have been changed from recommended to required. Now i just log the account and found that it is again changed from required to received, Does it means that i have got a CO who have actually received the document or this is just an automatic change in status.


Dont worry abt status changes, CO gets assigned in 5-6 weeks, I'll suggest to upload all document before that for speedy Grant!!


----------



## TheEndGame

s_kumar16 said:


> People on this forum will have some idea.. so pl. Guide...
> While going for medicals will I have to show the vaccination details of my 3 year kid? I lost that record... so want to know if that is a must
> Pl. Share ur exp. Thanks in advance.


Nop, you dont need any records, For toddler they do just weight and height checks, No blood test, no urine test and no x-ray required


----------



## sinuma

ruchkal said:


> Yes yes yes....
> 
> Granted granted granted.....:cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2::llama::car:
> 
> I got the golden email around 11.45 am Sri Lankan time.. I was at a meeting when my agent called and informed me the good news..
> 
> Special thanks and a big hug for my dear friend Manubadboy who always send me private messages and made up my mind when I was down...
> 
> And special thanks for my dear friends Firetoy, Felix, Mithu,Kaman, tanich roposh and all others who were with me all the time... (Sorry If I miss a name... I am soo happy and propers words are not coming to mind)
> 
> Today is the happiest day of my life.. I wanted the grant before my birthday which is on tomorrow....
> 
> Ruchkal


Congratulations Ruchkal...really happy for you....N...happy advance birthday wishes. Its double celebration time


----------



## TheEndGame

Rider said:


> Urgent... Urgent...
> By mistake, I have uploaded my degree docs in Australia Education instead of Overseas Education. Is there a way to delete the uploaded docs or please suggest on how to handle this situation.


Just chill, if CO contacts you explain it to CO


----------



## sinuma

gtaark said:


> I also got the same reply when I submitted the requested documents...
> 
> I got a reply of 12 weeks routine processing/checks starting Aug 30...9.5 weeks have passed and still no reply.
> 
> Who is your CO??


Hi gtaark, 

I received the same reply from my CO and it took exactly 12 weeks from routine processing. I will definitely pray for your early grant... you should get it within this month. All the best.


----------



## sinuma

TheEndGame said:


> Just chill, if CO contacts you explain it to CO


Congratulations for your grant mate , happy for you.


----------



## s_kumar16

cfernandes said:


> Hi,
> 
> They didn't really bother to ask me for the file. Although I carried it.
> 
> Worse case you can ask your pediatrician to give a letter mentioning the approx. date it was given.
> 
> Shouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> Regards
> CF


Thanks... I got the report from pediac to be safe side


----------



## sendshaz

praveenreddy said:


> Hi gtaark,
> 
> U told right about our co that she goes manually .people who ever have been allocated with the co R L initials are desperately waiting from long time as they are not hearing anything from the CO while others are getting their grants fast.
> 
> Today I see new set of people with the same CO intials I was asking from few days about the Co allocations with this initials but people have not responded its gtaark who was responding anyways jkim and passion75 let all of us hope positive.
> 
> Jkim donot worry about the mail u got from co about the time frame it's very rare they take max time otherwise it should happen well before that time. Gtaark got same kind of mail earlier from the same CO and he is our senior in patience let us follow gtaark and hope for the positive.


Hello,
CO was allocated on 25th October (I called DIBP and found out).On 1st of NOV,she requested tax documents,bank statements with salary deposits for each year of emp claimed and a work permit for emp in Dubai.
I am claiming 8+years experience.I will submit docs today and lets see what response I will get from her.


----------



## adnan qadir

Hi seniors

Whats about those countries which are not listed in character booklet. 

I mean do we need to present a character certificate for them or not?


----------



## adnan qadir

TheEndGame said:


> Dont worry abt status changes, CO gets assigned in 5-6 weeks, I'll suggest to upload all document before that for speedy Grant!!


Thanks brother

BTW congrats for the grant. 

I hope some body will say the same to me soon


----------



## sendshaz

sinuma said:


> Hi gtaark,
> 
> I received the same reply from my CO and it took exactly 12 weeks from routine processing. I will definitely pray for your early grant... you should get it within this month. All the best.


Hi Sinuma,
Can you pls let us know your Case Officer's initials and from which team?Also pls tell us how many years experience did you claim???thanks


----------



## ssk3

*Medicals*



ssk3 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks a lot for such a useful information sharing. i have a doubt regarding medicals and PCC.
> 
> 1.I have applied for DIAC visa and uploaded all the documents except for PCC and Medicals. My consultant said, we should get medicals done ONLY after a CO sends an email regarding it. Is this true??
> 
> 2.I have downloaded the pdf of HAP ID, but have not gone for any Medical checks. Can i go now and get it done?
> 
> 3. If YES, can i go to any of the panel doctors mentioned in the India - Panel Physicians ?
> 
> 4. Recently i have got my PCC, but have not uploaded it.
> So, can i upload both PCC and medicals even before CO asks for it?
> 
> Thank you so much.
> Sathish




Dear All,

I've applied for VISA under 190 sub-category, I have a doubt in filling the form-160 and Form-26.

There was a question 
'''Have you lodged a visa application'
NO - At which office do you intend to lodge an application
YES- At which office? ''

I have applied it in DIAC online, and i really do not know which office it is, and even CO has not been allocated to me yet. So, i don't see any clue what to fill in there.

Could some one guide me?
Thank you
Sathish


----------



## mithu93ku

ssk3 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've applied for VISA under 190 sub-category, I have a doubt in filling the form-160 and Form-26.
> 
> There was a question
> '''Have you lodged a visa application'
> NO - At which office do you intend to lodge an application
> YES- At which office? ''
> 
> I have applied it in DIAC online, and i really do not know which office it is, and even CO has not been allocated to me yet. So, i don't see any clue what to fill in there.
> 
> Could some one guide me?
> Thank you
> Sathish


"Department of Immigration and Border Protection" office


----------



## adnan qadir

Hello please answer my question if any body have idea about it
?


----------



## missionaus13

*what is this team*

Can anyone please let me know what these TEAMs are ? everyone seems to belong to a team , from what i gather from the forum this decides the processing time. Where do I check which team I am on ?


----------



## sinuma

sendshaz said:


> Hi Sinuma,
> Can you pls let us know your Case Officer's initials and from which team?Also pls tell us how many years experience did you claim???thanks


Hi Sendshaz,

Case officer from ADL team 6. Initial LC.
I claimed 8 yrs experience.


----------



## ssk3

mithu93ku said:


> "Department of Immigration and Border Protection" office


Thank you so much mithu


----------



## JaxSantiago

missionaus13 said:


> Can anyone please let me know what these TEAMs are ? everyone seems to belong to a team , from what i gather from the forum this decides the processing time. Where do I check which team I am on ?


Each and every CO belongs to a team.

How do you know which team you're on:
- When the CO contacts you.
- When you call DIBP to check on the status of your application


----------



## Jklm

sinuma said:


> Hi gtaark,
> 
> I received the same reply from my CO and it took exactly 12 weeks from routine processing. I will definitely pray for your early grant... you should get it within this month. All the best.


hi sinuma,

so you also got 12 weeks mail from co ...so what all got verified did they call your employer or what..or did you just got your grant notification????


----------



## TheEndGame

sinuma said:


> Congratulations for your grant mate , happy for you.


Thanks a lot Sinuma


----------



## Jklm

sinuma said:


> Hi gtaark,
> 
> I received the same reply from my CO and it took exactly 12 weeks from routine processing. I will definitely pray for your early grant... you should get it within this month. All the best.



hi sinuma,

and how did you know that it went for ext review ......did case officer told you....i was just told it can take 8-12 weeks.......


----------



## TheEndGame

adnan qadir said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> BTW congrats for the grant.
> 
> I hope some body will say the same to me soon


Thanks Adnan, enjoy the waiting period, once you get grant nothing more would be left, atleast as of now i am trying to find new milestones for self.


----------



## ruchkal

Guys,

I got the golden mail today morning...:thumb::thumb:

I posted that in 190 thread in morning but couldn't post in this thread....

May everybody get the grants soon...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Regards

Ruchkal


----------



## terminator1

ruchkal said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got the golden mail today morning...:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I posted that in 190 thread in morning but couldn't post in this thread....
> 
> May everybody get the grants soon...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ruchkal


congrats ruchkal.


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

hearty congrats Ruchkal.
May u have a bright n happy future in Aus..

regards


ruchkal said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got the golden mail today morning...:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I posted that in 190 thread in morning but couldn't post in this thread....
> 
> May everybody get the grants soon...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal

terminator1 said:


> congrats ruchkal.



Thanks a lot terminator... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Wish you a speedy grant with the blessings of lord buddha and gods...

Regards

Ruchkal


----------



## JaxSantiago

WizzyWizz said:


> I believe your daughter is under your migrating dependent right? if so, I don't see any reason to delay the submission of her IC. The fewer requirements from CO's initial contact the better. In our case it is best that they only ask for SG COC at least we know that everything is in order.


Ok. Just followed your advice. Have just uploaded a scanned copy of her IC to eVisa.


Thanks.


----------



## ruchkal

Rupa Pankaj said:


> hearty congrats Ruchkal.
> May u have a bright n happy future in Aus..
> 
> regards


Thanks a bunch Rupa Pankaj.... 

Wish you a speedy grant....

Regards

Ruchkal


----------



## Rikki15

Now i am back on forum, after celebrating DIWALI festival with my family, for 3 days i was way from my laptop.....

First congratulations to colombo and happy75...

with all strong belief i wish ram,amitso and also my self that this week will bring us some good news...
I wish all of you a great luck and also happy DIWALI ....
Lets keep finger crossed


----------



## Maestro2013

Hi all

As the waiting period varies between applicants, I decided not to keep on accessing the forum daily for updates as life has to go on while waiting for this process which is undoubtedly long in my case. I keep on getting generic email reply from CO. 

It truly surprises me that some people take it onto themselves to delete others entries. Whatever gave you the right to do so?

Just because one thinks everyone has log on within a certain time frame doesnt fly with me.

Good luck to all who are waiting and some free advice for u....find ways of coping with the waiting period!!!


----------



## salf

Hi all. Congrats to all getting the grants so far. My CO told me last week that she now does not require any more docs from me, that she has assessed my case as 'met'. And that my case is going through routine checks for which she does not have the timelines. So, am waiting .....


----------



## samkalu

ruchkal said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got the golden mail today morning...:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I posted that in 190 thread in morning but couldn't post in this thread....
> 
> May everybody get the grants soon...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ruchkal


Congrats ruchkal


----------



## praveenfire

ruchkal said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got the golden mail today morning...:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I posted that in 190 thread in morning but couldn't post in this thread....
> 
> May everybody get the grants soon...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ruchkal


Congratulations Ruchkal....!!!!


----------



## agaoe33

manubadboy said:


> I am working with a european organisation and I know a bit of spanish.. I cant speak but have learnt a few words over the years..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


HaHa, I speak Spanish too... muy gracioso firetoy! (so funny firetoy!)

thank you guys for keep helping people!


----------



## ram2013

Rikki15 said:


> Now i am back on forum, after celebrating DIWALI festival with my family, for 3 days i was way from my laptop..... First congratulations to colombo and happy75... with all strong belief i wish ram,amitso and also my self that this week will bring us some good news... I wish all of you a great luck and also happy DIWALI .... Lets keep finger crossed


Thank u rikki

Let's wait for good news


----------



## sinuma

Jklm said:


> hi sinuma,
> 
> and how did you know that it went for ext review ......did case officer told you....i was just told it can take 8-12 weeks.......


I called my case officer after submission of my docs on 29th July and was my docs are all okay and that they have sent it for routine processing. And I got my grant 12 weeks later.


----------



## sinuma

Jklm said:


> hi sinuma,
> 
> so you also got 12 weeks mail from co ...so what all got verified did they call your employer or what..or did you just got your grant notification????


No, I was told the processing time might be 6-18 months. Not sure if they called my employer because I quit my job a month ago.


----------



## erica-ak

*architect*

Hello! This is my first time posting on any sort of forum but I'm getting really anxious about my visa application and thought I better just dive in! I lodged my 189 Skilled Independent application on 3 Sept 13 and haven't heard anything back yet besides the initial email with my TRN. Here are a couple questions:

1. I have been trying periodically to use the "check the progress of your lodged online application" link on the DIBP website. After entering my TRN and other info a window pops up that says there has been an error and please try back later. Has anyone else seen this? I have called several times and they say my application is being processed just fine but but that they also haven't seen an error like that before. Have you all been able to access your status prior to getting a CO?

2. I am an architect from the US - any other architects out there? if so, what have your wait times been like?

3. What does PCC stand for?

4. I see that most of you uploaded documents with your application and i don't recall seeing that option. I must have missed something Do you think that could slow down me getting a CO? 

thank you!


----------



## thanich

ruchkal said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got the golden mail today morning...:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I posted that in 190 thread in morning but couldn't post in this thread....
> 
> May everybody get the grants soon...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ruchkal


Congrats ruchkal.....


----------



## Canadiandownunder

I've been quietly reading this post, and decided I'll register and post my matter. 

I'm on the graduate visa at the moment, but applied for the 189 Visa, with my de-facto partner. 

We submitted our application on 14th October 2013, with myself as the primary applicant with 75 points. 
Medicals were completed on 22nd October 2013
All documents are in expect my partner's police clearance from his home country. 

We're hoping to have that by next week or so, as the police officer we called from the police station said that it would take about 3 weeks or so. 

Other than that, all documents are in. 

I guess it's really a waiting game form there on...He's just having some difficulty here in Australia looking for a finance job without a PR . So the faster we receive this, the faster he can get a job.


----------



## JaxSantiago

JaxSantiago said:


> Yeah. Guess I'll have to drag wifey to SPF Outram this week, since odd's pretty good.


Kinda funny how a day after I posted this message and a day before we're supposed to go to SPF outram... I finally got contacted by my CO. :heh:

Scott from Team 7 :yo: (not Nancy as I was told when I called, though same team) dropped me an email with a request for... tadaaaa! Singapore COC. 

I feel somehow relieved. :lock1:


----------



## mike alic

JaxSantiago said:


> Kinda funny how a day after I posted this message and a day before we're supposed to go to SPF outram... I finally got contacted by my CO. :heh:
> 
> Scott from Team 7 :yo: (not Nancy as I was told when I called, though same team) dropped me an email with a request for... tadaaaa! Singapore COC.
> 
> I feel somehow relieved. :lock1:


Goodluck .


----------



## mike alic

JaxSantiago said:


> Kinda funny how a day after I posted this message and a day before we're supposed to go to SPF outram... I finally got contacted by my CO. :heh:
> 
> Scott from Team 7 :yo: (not Nancy as I was told when I called, though same team) dropped me an email with a request for... tadaaaa! Singapore COC.
> 
> I feel somehow relieved. :lock1:


Goodluck .. u r almost there. 

may be DIBP reading ur post and expedited the matter


----------



## WizzyWizz

JaxSantiago said:


> Kinda funny how a day after I posted this message and a day before we're supposed to go to SPF outram... I finally got contacted by my CO. :heh:
> 
> Scott from Team 7 :yo: (not Nancy as I was told when I called, though same team) dropped me an email with a request for... tadaaaa! Singapore COC.
> 
> I feel somehow relieved. :lock1:


Congratsss! So, you already saw the detailed info about the COC.


----------



## hyksos

Hi forum,
I got my CO yesterday.
Adelaide- Team 7
She requested for medical and AFP
Im gonna do my medical test on this thursday, i also sent the AFP yesterday.
Any idea i can receive the golden mail from them :|
Thanks and hope everyone can get granted asap.


----------



## AM

Case officer ck is making my wait forever

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## ruchkal

samkalu said:


> Congrats ruchkal


Thanks Samkalu.......


----------



## ruchkal

praveenfire said:


> Congratulations Ruchkal....!!!!



Thank you Praveenfire....

Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal

thanich said:


> Congrats ruchkal.....



Thank you Thanich.....


----------



## terminator1

ruchkal said:


> Thanks a lot terminator... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant with the blessings of lord buddha and gods...
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ruchkal


Thanks much bro... i need them most... i have been checking my mails & the application again and again... there seems to be no progress... i am sick and tired.


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Until we know something, its getting too difficult to carry on with routine... Heights of restlessness...


----------



## nagravi

All,

Just now I called DIBP, to enquire about CO allocation, they confirmed that CO is assigned for my case but they didnt provide the details CO and assigned date.


----------



## goodguy2

*Congrats*



ruchkal said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got the golden mail today morning...:thumb::thumb:
> 
> I posted that in 190 thread in morning but couldn't post in this thread....
> 
> May everybody get the grants soon...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ruchkal




Many Congrats Ruchkal….


Plz guide us as to how to go abt. I’m abt to lodge my application very soon.


Thank you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## abhaytomar

*Received grant*

Happy to share that I got grant yesterday... 

Team 8 worked well....

All the best for waiting friends...


----------



## abhaytomar

*Received grant*

Happy to share that I got grant yesterday... 

Team 8 worked well....

All the best for waiting friends...


----------



## HarryAdd

Today, Team 8 CO has assigned to my application and request for general supporting documents.


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Congrats abhaytomar... Thats a good news to our group..


----------



## abhaytomar

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> Congrats abhaytomar... Thats a good news to our group..


Thanks and I beleive you will also get your grant by this weekend.


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations Ruchkal!


----------



## dchiniwal

When you call DIAC to verify on CO allotment, what are the kind of questions asked apart from the TRN number, May be DOB and passport number?

Been trying this number since Thursday +61 1300 364 61 and yet to hit a jackpot


----------



## Chetu

Called up Diac and they told me a co was allocated on 31-10-2013 but they didn't tell me initials of the co nor the team to which the co belonged . How to check those things? And is there anyway I can contact my co without he contacting me first ?


----------



## gbhatia7

nagravi said:


> All,
> 
> Just now I called DIBP, to enquire about CO allocation, they confirmed that CO is assigned for my case but they didnt provide the details CO and assigned date.


When did you lodged your application.


----------



## manubadboy

No grants today? Come on DIBP wake up..


----------



## nagravi

gbhatia7 said:


> When did you lodged your application.


I applied it on 20th Sep 2013


----------



## sylvia_australia

Please give diac no


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> Please give diac no


Here you go Prem.. Ph: + 61 1300 364 61


----------



## manubadboy

nagravi said:


> I applied it on 20th Sep 2013


Please update your signature with your timeline.. It would be much easier for us..


----------



## strikerjax

CO was allocated today. Team 23 GSM Adelaide. CO asked for FBI Clearance. Its been 6 weeks since I submitted for FBI. Hoping to get it in a week or 2.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Thanx


----------



## dchiniwal

strikerjax said:


> CO was allocated today. Team 23 GSM Adelaide. CO asked for FBI Clearance. Its been 6 weeks since I submitted for FBI. Hoping to get it in a week or 2.


One month visit to US on B1 visa, does that also require FBI clearance checks?


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> Thanx


Gonna call them for CO today?


----------



## Birender

congratulations ruchkal !!


----------



## sylvia_australia

manubadboy said:


> Gonna call them for CO today?


How much it cost to call them


----------



## felix2020

CO allocation doesn't mean CO is working on the case. Cases get allocated to CO on a regular basis, and the processing time depends on CO workloads and the speed of the CO--- confirmed this information with a MARA registered agent.


----------



## gtaark

Thanks Praveen for your wishes.. 

Good Luck!! :thumb:



praveenreddy said:


> gtaark
> 
> Iam waiting for your response mail from the CO. Hope u get ur grant in 1 pr 2 days. Best Of Luck.


----------



## manubadboy

terminator1 said:


> Thanks much bro... i need them most... i have been checking my mails & the application again and again... there seems to be no progress... i am sick and tired.


I know the feeling man.. Although I applied a bit late but I am tired of checking mail and looking at the eVisa page.. I just wish I get the grant now.. I dont know how I will wait any longer.. :fencing:


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> How much it cost to call them


You already have a CO. No need to call them. Wait for CO communication or direct grant.


----------



## gtaark

Nice to know..feels good that I am not the only one.

Thanks buddy for your prayers & wishes. :thumb:




sinuma said:


> Hi gtaark,
> 
> I received the same reply from my CO and it took exactly 12 weeks from routine processing. I will definitely pray for your early grant... you should get it within this month. All the best.


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> How much it cost to call them


If you call them from your mobile then get ready to pay Rs. 12/- per minute.. I would say go for nymgo get a recharge done of Rs. 250/- and You call Australia around 50 times from that with the recharge..


----------



## nandini.nataraj

Sorry friends for the late reply...

Got Grant on 1st Nov 

Thanks a lot for all the support...

Hope to see more grants this week...

All the best!!!

Cheers!
Nandini


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> CO allocation doesn't mean CO is working on the case. Cases get allocated to CO on a regular basis, and the processing time depends on CO workloads and the speed of the CO--- confirmed this information with a MARA registered agent.


Yes, my agent is a MARA registered agent.. She told me that is the reason a CO has 3 weeks time to revert to your application because of their workload. The official deadline is that of 3 weeks from the time CO is allocated the CO has to either give you the grant or ask for additional docs..


----------



## manubadboy

nandini.nataraj said:


> Sorry friends for the late reply...
> 
> Got Grant on 1st Nov
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the support...
> 
> Hope to see more grants this week...
> 
> All the best!!!
> 
> Cheers!
> Nandini


Congrats Nandini.. All the very best..


----------



## felix2020

nandini.nataraj said:


> Sorry friends for the late reply...
> 
> Got Grant on 1st Nov
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Nandini




Congratulation !! Nandini !!

Welcome to Australia !!​


----------



## rashid.amm

DJ. said:


> Time to share my happiness... Received my Grant earlier today... thanks to all who had helped me... And sincerely hope everyone who z waiting for a Grant receive it soooooooon!
> 
> Cheers,
> J.


congrats.......


----------



## Chetu

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Chetu,
> 
> Here is the number to call 61-1300364613.
> 
> They will not give you his/her email ID unfortunately.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Vincent


Thanks Vincent , you have lodged way before I have , haven't you got a CO yet?


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Yes, my agent is a MARA registered agent.. She told me that is the reason a CO has 3 weeks time to revert to your application because of their workload. The official deadline is that of 3 weeks from the time CO is allocated the CO has to either give you the grant or ask for additional docs..


It means that we can expect the grant on or before Nov 14th.


----------



## mithu93ku

nandini.nataraj said:


> Sorry friends for the late reply...
> 
> Got Grant on 1st Nov
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the support...
> 
> Hope to see more grants this week...
> 
> All the best!!!
> 
> Cheers!
> Nandini


Congrats *nandini.nataraj *


----------



## felix2020

terminator1 said:


> Thanks much bro... i need them most... i have been checking my mails & the application again and again... there seems to be no progress... i am sick and tired.


You got CO on Sept 12. Did he ask you for any documents ?

Why is it taking that long ?


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> It means that we can expect the grant on or before Nov 14th.


She said by max 15 Nov.. Worst case scenario..


----------



## mithu93ku

manubadboy said:


> She said by max 15 Nov.. Worst case scenario..


Bad boy Manu, Why are you in neighbor's home so long?


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> She said by max 15 Nov.. Worst case scenario..


I guess if they needed any additional docs, they would have asked us already. We made the mistake front loading everything, should have kept something on hand.


----------



## Dingo Unchained

abhaytomar said:


> Happy to share that I got grant yesterday...
> 
> Team 8 worked well....
> 
> All the best for waiting friends...


Congratulations, Abhay!

I see there was a 4.5 month period between lodgement and grant in your case, which seems slightly longer than the average on this forum. 
Were there any additional documents / special requirements that were needed in your case? Did the CO contact you for anything? Or was it a direct grant?
Just trying to understand if I need to be worried about my case...yet 

Congrats again!


----------



## manubadboy

mithu93ku said:


> Bad boy Manu, Why are you in neighbor's home so long?


Hahaha.. I believe in the saying "Love Thy Neighbor" :thumb::thumb:


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Bad boy Manu, Why are you in neighbor's home so long?


How about me ? I am sitting at a refugee camp waiting for the grant... even worse than manu.


----------



## goodguy2

*Congratulations*



nandini.nataraj said:


> Sorry friends for the late reply...
> 
> Got Grant on 1st Nov
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the support...
> 
> Hope to see more grants this week...
> 
> All the best!!!
> 
> Cheers!
> Nandini





Hi buddy:couch2:


Congrats on getting the visa. I wish u the best of everything in Oz.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> I guess if they needed any additional docs, they would have asked us already. We made the mistake front loading everything, should have kept something on hand.


*felix2020*, patience is the key, do not blame yourself for front-loading all docs.


----------



## shabi.durrani

hello
I am applying for Financial Investment Adviser - ANZSCO 222311. can any one know whats the requirement abt IELTS (Academic or Regular) in this category????
My assessing authority is VETASSESS.


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> I guess if they needed any additional docs, they would have asked us already. We made the mistake front loading everything, should have kept something on hand.



Yes, I even think now that PCC should be uploaded upon request so that you know that CO has checked all your other docs..


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> How about me ? I am sitting at a refugee camp waiting for the grant... even worse than manu.


hahahaha.. Not when your neighbor has a beautiful daughter and he himself is a police officer :smow::smow:


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> *felix2020*, patience is the key, do not blame yourself for front-loading all docs.


Yeah, even miracle takes some time. But it is very difficult being a compulsive email checker.


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> How about me ? I am sitting at a refugee camp waiting for the grant... even worse than manu.


It is understandable that you are in a refugee camp for getting migration if you fail in subclass 190 .


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> Yeah, even miracle takes some time. But it is very difficult being a compulsive email checker.


Set email alert to your mobile phone.


----------



## abhaytomar

Dingo Unchained said:


> Congratulations, Abhay!
> 
> I see there was a 4.5 month period between lodgement and grant in your case, which seems slightly longer than the average on this forum.
> Were there any additional documents / special requirements that were needed in your case? Did the CO contact you for anything? Or was it a direct grant?
> Just trying to understand if I need to be worried about my case...yet
> 
> Congrats again!


Thanks mate,

Yes, my case took longer time due to the documents were not uploaded at once. Unfortunately, I joined this forum bit later than required and I uploaded all the documents by 18 Sep on the request of my CO for additional documents on 10 Sep 2013.
Also the IELTS report of my wife was received in late October 2013 (my mistake of delaying IELTS for my wife) and I uploaded IELTS result of my wife on 30 OCt 2013.

Best of luck to you mate...


----------



## sylvia_australia

mithu93ku said:


> It is understandable that you are in a refugee camp for getting migration if you fail in subclass 190 .


Pls send me the no again
Previous one is not working pls recheck it


----------



## abby0910

Hi All,

Just to let you know I received my golden mail just now. Shaking so much can't even type.

Thanks Firetoy, Felix Mithu and to all the people on expat forum who shared lot of information which helped me during the visa process.

It was a direct grant with no communication from CO.
The CO was GSM Adelaide Team2 CO - LE.:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> It is understandable that you are in a refugee camp for getting migration if you fail in subclass 190 .


Does expat forum have a thread for candidates with refugee claims ?


----------



## mithu93ku

sylvia_australia said:


> Pls send me the no again
> Previous one is not working pls recheck it


Do not get you. ????


----------



## s_agrasen

manubadboy said:


> Yes, I even think now that PCC should be uploaded upon request so that you know that CO has checked all your other docs..


So Should I called me a lucky one becuase, when I went for PCC, Indian PSK told me that you need a letter from CO to get PCC. 

I uploaded all the docs except PCC.


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> Pls send me the no again
> Previous one is not working pls recheck it


It is working mate.. For sure.. Are you calling from your mobile?
I tried calling this number from nimbuzz and it gave me the error as wrong number but nymgo worked just fine.


----------



## manubadboy

s_agrasen said:


> So Should I called me a lucky one becuase, when I went for PCC, Indian PSK told me that you need a letter from CO to get PCC.
> 
> I uploaded all the docs except PCC.


As per the situation I am in.. Yes!!


----------



## strikerjax

congrats abhay!!!


----------



## s_agrasen

manubadboy said:


> hahahaha.. Not when your neighbor has a beautiful daughter and he himself is a police officer :smow::smow:


but still you can take a chance, only you need to learn, how to exit safely in emergancies


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Pls send me the no again
> Previous one is not working pls recheck it




National Telephone Numbers


----------



## manubadboy

abby0910 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to let you know I received my golden mail just now. Shaking so much can't even type.
> 
> Thanks Firetoy, Felix Mithu and to all the people on expat forum who shared lot of information which helped me during the visa process.
> 
> It was a direct grant with no communication from CO.
> The CO was GSM Adelaide Team2 CO - LE.:rockon::rockon::rockon:


Congrats mate.. Party Hard!!


----------



## jjain

abby0910 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to let you know I received my golden mail just now. Shaking so much can't even type.
> 
> Thanks Firetoy, Felix Mithu and to all the people on expat forum who shared lot of information which helped me during the visa process.
> 
> It was a direct grant with no communication from CO.
> The CO was GSM Adelaide Team2 CO - LE.:rockon::rockon::rockon:


Hi abby,

Congrats...that was super quick I believe.......Can you let me know if you uploaded Form 80 also upfront. Did you travel to any other country ever?

Thanks


----------



## manubadboy

mithu93ku said:


> Do not get you. ????


He asked for DIBP's number.. He wanted to check if a CO has been assigned to him..


----------



## ruchkal

terminator1 said:


> Thanks much bro... i need them most... i have been checking my mails & the application again and again... there seems to be no progress... i am sick and tired.


Don't worry Terminator.... At any moment you can get the golden mail which can turn your frown to a lovely smile...

So, don't lose hope buddy... You will get your grant pretty soon...

Ruchkal


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> hahahaha.. Not when your neighbor has a beautiful daughter and he himself is a police officer :smow::smow:


Be careful with your neighbours daughter and police officer. DIBP might request another PCC.


----------



## manubadboy

s_agrasen said:


> but still you can take a chance, only you need to learn, how to exit safely in emergancies


Naah.. I want to fulfill my Australian Dream first.. 
Beauty lies in the eyes of beholder and power lies in the father of the beauty :banplease::banplease:


----------



## mithu93ku

Now it is clear to me , Why *manubadboy* is in neighbor's home so long.


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Be careful with your neighbours daughter and police officer. DIBP might request another PCC.


That is why I shifted my focus to Australian Beauties(One benefit of being bachelor)


----------



## s_agrasen

felix2020 said:


> Be careful with your neighbours daughter and police officer. DIBP might request another PCC.


Ha ha ha...I dont think, FOrm 80 ask for Neighbour's and their daughter information. so Enjoy till you are safe...else, police officer wont wait till you get grant...


----------



## manubadboy

s_agrasen said:


> Ha ha ha...I dont think, FOrm 80 ask for Neighbour's and their daughter information. so Enjoy till you are safe...else, police officer wont wait till you get grant...


I am gonna give my neighbor a chance when I will be going to the airport to catch the flight :hug::hug::violin::violin::car::car::car::car::car::car::car::car:lane:lane:


----------



## ruchkal

goodguy2 said:


> Many Congrats Ruchkal….
> 
> 
> Plz guide us as to how to go abt. I’m abt to lodge my application very soon.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Hi Good guy,

I will stay in this forum and help whenever someone needs advises if I am knowledgeable about that... This forum is amazing.. I got lot of help, advises and good friends from this forum...

If you want to know anything, please PM me... I will answer as soon as possible...

Good luck buddy...:thumb::thumb:

Ruchkal


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Don't worry Terminator.... At any moment you can get the golden mail which can turn your frown to a lovely smile...
> 
> So, don't lose hope buddy... You will get your grant pretty soon...
> 
> Ruchkal


GOD me too please.. I need the grant now..ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## s_agrasen

So what are the chances of people like me lodged application on 18th Oct. Waiting for CO Allocation...


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> No grants today? Come on DIBP wake up..


Dear Manu,

You will your grant soon... Don't worry.. You are always in my prayers my good buddy...:thumb::thumb:

Ruchkal


----------



## manubadboy

s_agrasen said:


> So what are the chances of people like me lodged application on 18th Oct. Waiting for CO Allocation...


Well I would say 6 weeks give or take.. If you get a good CO you can expect a grant by that time or if you are less fortunate like me you will call DIBP to know that a CO has been assigned to you..


----------



## gbhatia7

s_agrasen said:


> So what are the chances of people like me lodged application on 18th Oct. Waiting for CO Allocation...


Hi Experts,
I have lodged the application on 3rd Oct for 190 Visa. I have seen that a candidate with 2nd October have already got the CO. Can i expect the CO this week?


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> That is why I shifted my focus to Australian Beauties(One benefit of being bachelor)


I see Australian Beauties everywhere. But I find east asian beauties more attractive. When you visit Sydney, you will see the whole city looks like China.


----------



## Birender

manubadboy said:


> GOD me too please.. I need the grant now..ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


Me toooo .. :juggle:


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> GOD me too please.. I need the grant now..ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


Don't worry Manu...

You will get your grant pretty soon with the blessings of god...:thumb::thumb:

You are always in my prayers buddy

Ruchkal


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Me tooo plssss :fingerscrossed:



Birender said:


> Me toooo .. :juggle:


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Don't worry Manu...
> 
> You will get your grant pretty soon with the blessings of god...:thumb::thumb:
> 
> You are always in my prayers buddy
> 
> Ruchkal


Thank you my friend.. Its just that people who applied 10-15 days after me are getting the grants now and I dont even know who the CO is.. Frontloading of docs is not always good...


----------



## felix2020

abby0910 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to let you know I received my golden mail just now. Shaking so much can't even type.
> 
> Thanks Firetoy, Felix Mithu and to all the people on expat forum who shared lot of information which helped me during the visa process.
> 
> It was a direct grant with no communication from CO.
> The CO was GSM Adelaide Team2 CO - LE.:rockon::rockon::rockon:


Congratulation abby !!!

Welcome to Australia !!​


----------



## raso

Applied on 13th Sep. No CO allocated yet. What should I do?


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> Thank you my friend.. Its just that people who applied 10-15 days after me are getting the grants now and I dont even know who the CO is.. Frontloading of docs is not always good...


I know the frustration buddy.. People applied on 28th also got grants before me and I was very worried... 

Don't worry... Everything will be alright... You will get it at the best time.. :thumb:

Ruchkal


----------



## felix2020

raso said:


> Applied on 13th Sep. No CO allocated yet. What should I do?


What subclass did you apply for ? How do you know you don't have a CO ?


----------



## s_agrasen

raso said:


> Applied on 13th Sep. No CO allocated yet. What should I do?


The best way to call them and ask what is happening to your application??

OR

Wait for direct grant if you have uploaded all the docs


----------



## s_agrasen

manubadboy said:


> Well I would say 6 weeks give or take.. If you get a good CO you can expect a grant by that time or if you are less fortunate like me you will call DIBP to know that a CO has been assigned to you..


Oh...Ok. So 6 week for CO allocation, right?


----------



## metallica.kyoto

Hello everyone,
My medical center had reserved my medicals with my TRN number.Now i want to check the status of my medicals on this website but its asking for HAP id.I appeared for medicals only with TRN but dont know about HAPid.

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical

Kindly advise how i can check the status.

Regards,


----------



## s_agrasen

gbhatia7 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have lodged the application on 3rd Oct for 190 Visa. I have seen that a candidate with 2nd October have already got the CO. Can i expect the CO this week?


Yes, you have a good chance for CO allocation this week. as just indicated max. 6 weeks for CO allocation so you may hear this week


----------



## Sad Fishie

Hi all! Congratulations to all those who have got their grants!  it's so good to see your grants! God is good! 


I lodged my 189 application on 19/Aug and got a co on 9/oct telling me that my case is gone for security checks (which can take upto 12 months!).

Please pray that I do get my grant this month or before the end of the year. Does anyone think that there's some hope of me getting my grant this year?

Best wishes to all!


----------



## raso

felix2020 said:


> What subclass did you apply for ? How do you know you don't have a CO ?


190. PCC and Med not submitted. No communication from CO.


----------



## s_agrasen

felix2020 said:


> I see Australian Beauties everywhere. But I find east asian beauties more attractive. When you visit Sydney, you will see the whole city looks like China.


So Australia is a country which gives to Migration for effect for two countries together..

Australia itself and China...Buy one get one Free


----------



## felix2020

s_agrasen said:


> So Australia is a country which gives to Migration for effect for two countries together..
> 
> Australia itself and China...Buy one get one Free


Yeah, no one looks local. Everyone looks immigrant and Chinese are the majority.


----------



## mithu93ku

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello everyone,
> My medical center had reserved my medicals with my TRN number.Now i want to check the status of my medicals on this website but its asking for HAP id.I appeared for medicals only with TRN but dont know about HAPid.
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical
> 
> Kindly advise how i can check the status.
> 
> Regards,


1)Go to your e-visa page 2) Go to " Organize your health examinations" link 3) Go to "print information"


----------



## manubadboy

s_agrasen said:


> Oh...Ok. So 6 week for CO allocation, right?


Depending on your luck Grant or CO allocation..


----------



## felix2020

raso said:


> 190. PCC and Med not submitted. No communication from CO.


You may have a CO allocated, but CO may not start assessing your case.

You can call them and find out.


----------



## s_agrasen

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello everyone,
> My medical center had reserved my medicals with my TRN number.Now i want to check the status of my medicals on this website but its asking for HAP id.I appeared for medicals only with TRN but dont know about HAPid.
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical
> 
> Kindly advise how i can check the status.
> 
> Regards,


Does your emedical account generated?? User id and password sent to you on your registerd email....

you will receive HAP ID by your CO


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> Yeah, no one looks local. Everyone looks immigrant and Chinese are the majority.


How about Perth?


----------



## manubadboy

mithu93ku said:


> How about Perth?


Perth Details

That's how I came to know about Adelaide


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> How about Perth?


Never been there. But it would be similar I guess. Perth is one of the fastest growing economy in Australia.


----------



## metallica.kyoto

hey bro.How to generate the account.
Actually i already took medicals with my TRN id.
But i want to check the status in the emedicals webclient.I dont see any info to create account.


----------



## mithu93ku

manubadboy said:


> Perth Details
> 
> That's how I came to know about Adelaide


I can get information here for 2006 and before...


> In 2006, the largest ancestry groups in the Perth metropolitan areas were: English (534,555 or 28.6%), Australian (479,174 or 25.6%), Irish (115,384 or 6.2%), Scottish (113,846 or 6.1%), Italian (84,331 or 4.5%) and Chinese (53,390 or 2.9%). There were 26,700 Indigenous Australians in the city.


----------



## s_agrasen

mithu93ku said:


> How about Perth?


Perth is the same....Full of China...my brother is there for almost 8 years now.....

BTW, neither my brother or me from China...


----------



## baba18

*HI*



shabi.durrani said:


> hello
> I am applying for Financial Investment Adviser - ANZSCO 222311. can any one know whats the requirement abt IELTS (Academic or Regular) in this category????
> My assessing authority is VETASSESS.


IELTS - general - minimum 6 in all


----------



## s_agrasen

metallica.kyoto said:


> hey bro.How to generate the account.
> Actually i already took medicals with my TRN id.
> But i want to check the status in the emedicals webclient.I dont see any info to create account.


if you have applied through agent, so agent must have receive email incase of emedical account generated by medical....

OR, you can ask medical clinic where you had gone for medical with TRN....


----------



## pakiapplicant123

Hey all..i just received an email from team 34 with CO assigned and asking for medicals and character clearance. Good sign?


----------



## metallica.kyoto

Hey guys please help,
i am scared as hell it says HIV status as referred???

Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
501 Medical Examination- Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination- Required 
707 HIV test -Referred


----------



## mithu93ku

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hey guys please help,
> i am scared as hell it says HIV status as referred???
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
> 501 Medical Examination- Required
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination- Required
> 707 HIV test -Referred


Do not worry. Your clinic yet to complete the upload of your medicals.


----------



## srikar

abby0910 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to let you know I received my golden mail just now. Shaking so much can't even type.
> 
> Thanks Firetoy, Felix Mithu and to all the people on expat forum who shared lot of information which helped me during the visa process.
> 
> It was a direct grant with no communication from CO.
> The CO was GSM Adelaide Team2 CO - LE.:rockon::rockon::rockon:


Congrats abby,All the best for your future!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## felix2020

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hey guys please help,
> i am scared as hell it says HIV status as referred???
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
> 501 Medical Examination- Required
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination- Required
> 707 HIV test -Referred


No worries. HIV test takes some time to clear. 

You will have all completed and cleared within 5 days of the test.


----------



## s_agrasen

s_agrasen said:


> Hello Firetoy,
> 
> Salute to you man for such a wonderful work for Excel sheet. So here my FIRST like goes to Firetoy.......
> 
> BTW, if someone has noticed from Excel that statistics shows that No. of applicants are reducing by month to month....


Hello, Firetoy, 

Can you include one more column to excel that applicant is going to WHICH State in AUS? like SA,WA, ACT, NSW etc etc. This will help those applicants who does have any contact in AUS state and can help each others.....

Let us make, Excel sheet itself helps others to becoming friends and help each other for their intial picks.


----------



## felix2020

s_agrasen said:


> Perth is the same....Full of China...my brother is there for almost 8 years now.....
> 
> BTW, neither my brother or me from China...


Most Chinese are on a temporary visa. That is why there is no actual official count of Chinese people.


----------



## s_agrasen

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hey guys please help,
> i am scared as hell it says HIV status as referred???
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
> 501 Medical Examination- Required
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination- Required
> 707 HIV test -Referred


Dont worry Bro, It will be cleared soon. It takes some time to clear....

But I am sure, this scary situation of HIV, will remind you to use CON****S all the time...

Nothing personal mate, just to light up your mental situation....

Everything will be fine. Dont worry


----------



## felix2020

Visa shop is closed for today.​


----------



## s_agrasen

felix2020 said:


> Most Chinese are on a temporary visa. That is why there is no actual official count of Chinese people.


But we everyone know that one day or other, they will become PR....They are just gathering experience for State sponsership


----------



## felix2020

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hey guys please help,
> i am scared as hell it says HIV status as referred???
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
> 501 Medical Examination- Required
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination- Required
> 707 HIV test -Referred


Why are you worried about HIV any way ?


----------



## metallica.kyoto

s_agrasen said:


> Dont worry Bro, It will be cleared soon. It takes some time to clear....
> 
> But I am sure, this scary situation of HIV, will remind you to use CON****S all the time...
> 
> Nothing personal mate, just to light up your mental situation....
> 
> Everything will be fine. Dont worry


Thanks bro.I confirmed with the hospital.HIV is negative.
Was scared as hell.lol


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Visa shop is closed for today.


Not yet.. I guess its open till 1430(IST).. I have seen grants pouring in that late..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## s_agrasen

metallica.kyoto said:


> Thanks bro.I confirmed with the hospital.HIV is negative.
> Was scared as hell.lol


CONGRATULATIONS !!!! I am sure, you are feeling like Grant of VISA


----------



## manubadboy

usman1984 said:


> Hey all..i just received an email from team 34 with CO assigned and asking for medicals and character clearance. Good sign?


Yes.. Asking for Medicals mean that all other docs are good..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

s_agrasen said:


> CONGRATULATIONS !!!! I am sure, you are feeling like Grant of VISA


lol.. Double whammy!! HIV negative and feeling of Grant in one shot 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Vincentluf

usman1984 said:


> Hey all..i just received an email from team 34 with CO assigned and asking for medicals and character clearance. Good sign?


Hi Usman,

I applied same date as you and my application is with team 34 also. 
Are you on 189 or 190 visa?

Have you uploaded form 80 also?

Regards
Vincent


----------



## TheEndGame

felix2020 said:


> Visa shop is closed for today.


It reopens tomorrow at 3 am IST


----------



## felix2020

metallica.kyoto said:


> Thanks bro.I confirmed with the hospital.HIV is negative.
> Was scared as hell.lol


HIV negative is better than getting the grant. 

Enjoy your day !!!


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Not yet.. I guess its open till 1430(IST).. I have seen grants pouring in that late..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


what is 1430 IST in terms of Australian Central time ?


----------



## s_agrasen

felix2020 said:


> HIV negative is better than getting the grant.
> 
> Enjoy your day !!!


Yes, Enjoy your day with beautiful daugher of your neighbour,and i am sure you know the past that her father is police officer. 

but dont forget to use...***


----------



## s_agrasen

felix2020 said:


> what is 1430 IST in terms of Australian Central time ?


Indian Standard Time to Australian Central Standard Time (IST to ACST) - World Time

i am sure, your question is answered with this link


----------



## vikasmart

All dear friends, Hi; This is Vikas shah here; I have applied on 4th October. But now big news on my way, today is my son's Birthday, it's 5th nov today & I have got my Grant. I am in dream world. I will contact each one of u in a day or two. Let me calm myself. I am going mad today. All friends of expat are wellwisher of each other. I hope all friends get grant easily. Thank you each one of u for support, ideas, always good wishes & help. I will be moving to canberra. I will share all my contact details with all of u in a day or two. Thank all once again. Vikas shah, Chitalshah & Dhir shah


----------



## s_agrasen

vikasmart said:


> All dear friends, Hi; This is Vikas shah here; I have applied on 4th October. But now big news on my way, today is my son's Birthday, it's 5th nov today & I have got my Grant. I am in dream world. I will contact each one of u in a day or two. Let me calm myself. I am going mad today. All friends of expat are wellwisher of each other. I hope all friends get grant easily. Thank you each one of u for support, ideas, always good wishes & help. I will be moving to canberra. I will share all my contact details with all of u in a day or two. Thank all once again. Vikas shah, Chitalshah & Dhir shah



Congratulations to Your Grant !!!! Best of luck in the world of ACT


----------



## pakiapplicant123

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Usman,
> 
> I applied same date as you and my application is with team 34 also.
> Are you on 189 or 190 visa?
> 
> Have you uploaded form 80 also?
> 
> Regards
> Vincent


I didnt upload. However when asked via email i mailed it back


----------



## Vincentluf

usman1984 said:


> I didnt upload. However when asked via email i mailed it back


Thanks you are on 189 visa?


----------



## demigwen

Congratulations Vikas!!!


----------



## agaoe33

s_agrasen said:


> Perth is the same....Full of China...my brother is there for almost 8 years now.....
> 
> BTW, neither my brother or me from China...


Haha. Chinese are everywhere in the world!


----------



## pakiapplicant123

Vincentluf said:


> Thanks you are on 189 visa?


Yes i am


----------



## mithu93ku

vikasmart said:


> All dear friends, Hi; This is Vikas shah here; I have applied on 4th October. But now big news on my way, today is my son's Birthday, it's 5th nov today & I have got my Grant. I am in dream world. I will contact each one of u in a day or two. Let me calm myself. I am going mad today. All friends of expat are wellwisher of each other. I hope all friends get grant easily. Thank you each one of u for support, ideas, always good wishes & help. I will be moving to canberra. I will share all my contact details with all of u in a day or two. Thank all once again. Vikas shah, Chitalshah & Dhir shah


Congrats *vikasmart*


----------



## pakiapplicant123

manubadboy said:


> Yes.. Asking for Medicals mean that all other docs are good..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


I thought so too. But i received another email from my CO saying not to do meds and pcc till he advises as my case is under assessment.
What does that mean?


----------



## delhi78

ruchkal said:


> I know the frustration buddy.. People applied on 28th also got grants before me and I was very worried...
> 
> Don't worry... Everything will be alright... You will get it at the best time.. :thumb:
> 
> Ruchkal


Congrats Ruchkal !!!!! Cheers !!!!!!


----------



## s_agrasen

agaoe33 said:


> Haha. Chinese are everywhere in the world!


Dont worry, Indians are ready to overtake...


----------



## mithu93ku

s_agrasen said:


> Dont worry, Indians are ready to overtake...


Yes, Indians are smarter than Chinese nowadays, I see.


----------



## ruchkal

delhi78 said:


> Congrats Ruchkal !!!!! Cheers !!!!!!


Thanka a lot Delhi78...:smokin::smokin:

Ruchkal


----------



## shiva906

*190 Visa applications*

Hi All,

I am newbie to this thread, and would like to add my details here 

I have applied for NT SS on 01/11/13, not sure when I will receive the invitation.

Can anyone help me understand the approximate time for receiving the invitation.

I know I am pretty anxious but just wanna get some information from experts

Can anyone tell me how often invitations are sent for SS (NT)???

Thanks
Shiva
__________________
2613 | ACS: 01/08 | EOI 01/Nov | Points 60 (NT) | SS Invited :fingerscrossed: |Grant 189 & 190 Visa Aspirants Club


----------



## rashid.amm

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Me tooo plssss :fingerscrossed:


Me tooooo pls pls.


----------



## s_agrasen

shiva906 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am newbie to this thread, and would like to add my details here
> 
> I have applied for NT SS on 01/11/13, not sure when I will receive the invitation.
> 
> Can anyone help me understand the approximate time for receiving the invitation.
> 
> I know I am pretty anxious but just wanna get some information from experts
> 
> Can anyone tell me how often invitations are sent for SS (NT)???
> 
> Thanks
> Shiva
> __________________
> 2613 | ACS: 01/08 | EOI 01/Nov | Points 60 (NT) | SS Invited :fingerscrossed: |Grant 189 & 190 Visa Aspirants Club


Hello Shiva, 

you are waiting for State sponsership or VISA Grant??? this thread is for VISA Grant waiting applicant...

meantime, i am not wrong, most of State sponsership gets invitation within 5-7 weeks time depending on load of applications.


----------



## shiva906

s_agrasen said:


> Hello Shiva,
> 
> you are waiting for State sponsership or VISA Grant??? this thread is for VISA Grant waiting applicant...
> 
> meantime, i am not wrong, most of State sponsership gets invitation within 5-7 weeks time depending on load of applications.


i have applied for EOI and waiting for invitation.

did i enter the wrong thread 

let me know the correct thread.

Thanks


----------



## manubadboy

vikasmart said:


> All dear friends, Hi; This is Vikas shah here; I have applied on 4th October. But now big news on my way, today is my son's Birthday, it's 5th nov today & I have got my Grant. I am in dream world. I will contact each one of u in a day or two. Let me calm myself. I am going mad today. All friends of expat are wellwisher of each other. I hope all friends get grant easily. Thank you each one of u for support, ideas, always good wishes & help. I will be moving to canberra. I will share all my contact details with all of u in a day or two. Thank all once again. Vikas shah, Chitalshah & Dhir shah


Congrats Vikas.. All the best mate..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## abby0910

shabi.durrani said:


> hello
> I am applying for Financial Investment Adviser - ANZSCO 222311. can any one know whats the requirement abt IELTS (Academic or Regular) in this category????
> My assessing authority is VETASSESS.


Hi Shabi,
My husband had also applied under 222311 code and our agent recommended to appear for General IELTS exam.


----------



## abby0910

manubadboy said:


> Congrats mate.. Party Hard!!


Thanks Manu!!


----------



## agaoe33

s_agrasen said:


> Hello Shiva,
> 
> you are waiting for State sponsership or VISA Grant??? this thread is for VISA Grant waiting applicant...
> 
> meantime, i am not wrong, most of State sponsership gets invitation within 5-7 weeks time depending on load of applications.


Does Northern Territory sponsor people to work in IT?


----------



## abby0910

jjain said:


> Hi abby,
> 
> Congrats...that was super quick I believe.......Can you let me know if you uploaded Form 80 also upfront. Did you travel to any other country ever?
> 
> Thanks


Hi JJain,
Yes I had frontloaded all the docs. And yes again I had travelled to abt 6 countries in total, but it was for short duration, most were for tourism and couple of them were for work related.


----------



## abby0910

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation abby !!!
> 
> Welcome to Australia !!​


Thanks Felix!!


----------



## abby0910

srikar said:


> Congrats abby,All the best for your future!!!!!!!!!!!1


Thanks srikar!!


----------



## abby0910

Hi Firetoy,

Where is my stamp??? I am waiting


----------



## sendshaz

mithu93ku said:


> Yes, Indians are smarter than Chinese nowadays, I see.


Hello Mithu93,
Ready with the docs(sal cer,sal statement).Just wanted to ask you do we need to explain anything in the lettet that the sal was being paid in cash or sal limit nit eligible to pay tax etc etc.In short what to mention in the mail.Once again need you help please.Thanks in advance.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

abhaytomar*








​


----------



## mithu93ku

shiva906 said:


> i have applied for EOI and waiting for invitation.
> 
> did i enter the wrong thread
> 
> let me know the correct thread.
> 
> Thanks


No. You can ask here anything. BTW, NT ss processing time is now 3-4 weeks if all proper documents are submitted.


----------



## Firetoy

Well, I'm going to make it crystal clear for you!
First, I advise you te read the thread again, and go back in time and posts. You will find me asking people in the forum if they were ok with me doing that, and, surprise, I got a positive answer.
Secondly, as you haven't been on line for a time, maybe you don't know, but the original file was messed up by someone, so I decided to create a new one with the same structure. So, I'm not deleting any entry in that file, I'm deleting entries in MY file. I have spent loooong time rebuilding the spreadsheet, verifying entries and updating the spreadsheet. And you know what? I'm tired! Tired of people who uses any name and they are not trackable, people who insert data one day and after that they disappear, and always with incompleted details.... And that, my friend..., GIVES me that right. Are you happy with that? If not, you know, go and update your details on the old spreadsheet, I do not really mind whatever you do.
And lastly, I do not have to do anything. I do not have to copy "with the waiting period".
And my advice for you.. don't you give advice if you do not know what you are talking about!
Have a nice day, mate...




Maestro2013 said:


> Hi all
> 
> As the waiting period varies between applicants, I decided not to keep on accessing the forum daily for updates as life has to go on while waiting for this process which is undoubtedly long in my case. I keep on getting generic email reply from CO.
> 
> It truly surprises me that some people take it onto themselves to delete others entries. Whatever gave you the right to do so?
> 
> Just because one thinks everyone has log on within a certain time frame doesnt fly with me.
> 
> Good luck to all who are waiting and some free advice for u....find ways of coping with the waiting period!!!


----------



## terminator1

felix2020 said:


> You got CO on Sept 12. Did he ask you for any documents ?
> 
> Why is it taking that long ?


yup.. she asked a list of documents on 14th oct... i submitted those documents on 23rd oct... salary slips/taxation docs/bank statements/ other work related docs.... evidence of english for spouse... forms 80 & 1221... and evidence of relationship...

she came back on 29th oct that she needs more evidence of joint relationship... requested for joint travel proofs and passport copies for the same purpose to show the travel... i submitted the docs on 31st... 

i have been waiting since then...


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

abby0910*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

HARRYADD*








​


----------



## shiva906

mithu93ku said:


> No. You can ask here anything. BTW, NT ss processing time is now 3-4 weeks if all proper documents are submitted.



I have submitted EOI but while i was not asked any documents during filing of EOI.

Are there any documents to be submitted while filing EOI??

I am confused now.

Hope u can clarify me


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

VIKASMART*








​


----------



## Firetoy

Not during EOI. You need to ask for sponsor in NT, did you do that already?







shiva906 said:


> I have submitted EOI but while i was not asked any documents during filing of EOI.
> 
> Are there any documents to be submitted while filing EOI??
> 
> I am confused now.
> 
> Hope u can clarify me


----------



## shiva906

agaoe33 said:


> Does Northern Territory sponsor people to work in IT?


Yes. I checked and afraid as its only NT giving SS for IT with all IELTS band 6 or above

Northern Territory Nomination / Sponsorship


----------



## thanich

abby0910 said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> Where is my stamp??? I am waiting


congrats abby0910...


----------



## shiva906

Firetoy said:


> Not during EOI. You need to ask for sponsor in NT, did you do that already?


No.. how do i do that??

any suggestions..


----------



## Firetoy

Shiva, go to hangouts!



shiva906 said:


> No.. how do i do that??
> 
> any suggestions..


----------



## samkalu

Hi firetroy

Iam yet to fill my application and pay online. Do you know how long will it take to fill all up and do the payment for 189. Iam at offic now so cant do it now. Will have to go home and do.


----------



## shahzad_sam

Try this link 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login






erica-ak said:


> Hello! This is my first time posting on any sort of forum but I'm getting really anxious about my visa application and thought I better just dive in! I lodged my 189 Skilled Independent application on 3 Sept 13 and haven't heard anything back yet besides the initial email with my TRN. Here are a couple questions:
> 
> 1. I have been trying periodically to use the "check the progress of your lodged online application" link on the DIBP website. After entering my TRN and other info a window pops up that says there has been an error and please try back later. Has anyone else seen this? I have called several times and they say my application is being processed just fine but but that they also haven't seen an error like that before. Have you all been able to access your status prior to getting a CO?
> 
> 2. I am an architect from the US - any other architects out there? if so, what have your wait times been like?
> 
> 3. What does PCC stand for?
> 
> 4. I see that most of you uploaded documents with your application and i don't recall seeing that option. I must have missed something Do you think that could slow down me getting a CO?
> 
> thank you!


----------



## manubadboy

terminator1 said:


> yup.. she asked a list of documents on 14th oct... i submitted those documents on 23rd oct... salary slips/taxation docs/bank statements/ other work related docs.... evidence of english for spouse... forms 80 & 1221... and evidence of relationship...
> 
> she came back on 29th oct that she needs more evidence of joint relationship... requested for joint travel proofs and passport copies for the same purpose to show the travel... i submitted the docs on 31st...
> 
> i have been waiting since then...


Well from what I think ur grant is near.. You submitted on 31st so my guess is by friday or to the max by monday.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Firetoy

It took about 15 min to me!



samkalu said:


> Hi firetroy
> 
> Iam yet to fill my application and pay online. Do you know how long will it take to fill all up and do the payment for 189. Iam at offic now so cant do it now. Will have to go home and do.


----------



## s_agrasen

shiva906 said:


> No.. how do i do that??
> 
> any suggestions..


Shiva, 

post your query parallel to this thread....hope you will get some fruitfull reply....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...itory-state-sponsorship-current-timeline.html


----------



## ruchkal

abby0910 said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> Where is my stamp??? I am waiting


Congratulations abby0910...:whoo::whoo::hippie::hippie::cheer2::flypig::cheer2:

All the very best for your future buddy...

Ruchkal:mullet:


----------



## s_agrasen

Hello, Firetoy, Mithu, Felix, Manubadboy, 

I just observed that how this THREAD works....it really looks like Current Market worldwide...When one is about to sleep, another wakes up....So whenever, you come to this thread (anytime in 24 hours), atleast someone is ready to answer your questions....

See, the currency market working hours, worldwide, When London gets ready to sleep, New york opens, When New york ready to sleep, Sydeny opens...

Keep it up guys, All of you doing fantastic job....


----------



## s_agrasen

Wake up guys, any october member got CO??


----------



## adnan qadir

Hello Seniors

I am writing on behalf of my friend
He just found a mistake in his form. In education history it says "give detail of all past and present current studies"

He have just given details of education he have already completed. He is doing a part time course right now. Now he is worried that he should have disclose it (although not claiming any extra point for that). He miss to mention the same in EOI (again doesn't effect the points as he is not claiming.)

Now what do you suggest wold he fill 1023 and inform CO (as CO is not yet alloted)
Would it negatively effect the application


----------



## felix2020

vikasmart said:


> All dear friends, Hi; This is Vikas shah here; I have applied on 4th October. But now big news on my way, today is my son's Birthday, it's 5th nov today & I have got my Grant. I am in dream world. I will contact each one of u in a day or two. Let me calm myself. I am going mad today. All friends of expat are wellwisher of each other. I hope all friends get grant easily. Thank you each one of u for support, ideas, always good wishes & help. I will be moving to canberra. I will share all my contact details with all of u in a day or two. Thank all once again. Vikas shah, Chitalshah & Dhir shah


Congratulation vikasmart !!
Welcome to Australia !!​


----------



## Mroks

s_agrasen said:


> Wake up guys, any october member got CO??


Vikasmart who applied on 4th Oct for 190 received grant


----------



## Jklm

vikasmart said:


> All dear friends, Hi; This is Vikas shah here; I have applied on 4th October. But now big news on my way, today is my son's Birthday, it's 5th nov today & I have got my Grant. I am in dream world. I will contact each one of u in a day or two. Let me calm myself. I am going mad today. All friends of expat are wellwisher of each other. I hope all friends get grant easily. Thank you each one of u for support, ideas, always good wishes & help. I will be moving to canberra. I will share all my contact details with all of u in a day or two. Thank all once again. Vikas shah, Chitalshah & Dhir shah


hi vikas,

who was ur case officer can u share the initials and from which team?????


----------



## jjain

abby0910 said:


> Hi JJain,
> Yes I had frontloaded all the docs. And yes again I had travelled to abt 6 countries in total, but it was for short duration, most were for tourism and couple of them were for work related.


thanks for sharing the information...!


----------



## vikasmart

Dear friend, I really don't know anything. I am still to visit at my agent office. I will update everything once I get information. I think I is a direct grant.


----------



## vikasmart

Dear felix, firetoy, mithu, sylvia , manu & other expat friends, thanks for your wishes. It is great feeling. Really can't describe. I want be in touch with u guys. Your mental support was truly stunning. Appreciate that. Thanks guys.


----------



## G D SINGH

Mroks said:


> Vikasmart who applied on 4th Oct for 190 received grant


That is real quick one...He applied on 4th Oct and go the Grant already..! Wish luck to all the applicants for October..! Guys November has started and we are close to our COs now..!


----------



## TheEndGame

sylvia_australia said:


> How much it cost to call them


100 Rs per minute


----------



## TheEndGame

adnan qadir said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> I am writing on behalf of my friend
> He just found a mistake in his form. In education history it says "give detail of all past and present current studies"
> 
> He have just given details of education he have already completed. He is doing a part time course right now. Now he is worried that he should have disclose it (although not claiming any extra point for that). He miss to mention the same in EOI (again doesn't effect the points as he is not claiming.)
> 
> Now what do you suggest wold he fill 1023 and inform CO (as CO is not yet alloted)
> Would it negatively effect the application


Dont worry abt it if you are not claiming points for it, Just dont mention it anywhere. I did the same.

It's important to give only relevent information to CO, so that he doesnot get confused.


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Dear Bro, 

I m in doubt. I work with present company since March, 2005. I assessed my Job experience in 2012 from Vetasses and they took only 5 years as overall working experience & they showed 3 years as highly relevant experience. After that, 1 year passed and I lodged my application showing 8+ years exp (real). Will DIBP accept my claim? I guess they showed 5 years coz I submitted 5 years bank salary account info. B4 that, I received salary from different bank with Manual system and that account. My office changed Bank several times!!


----------



## s_agrasen

s_agrasen said:


> Hello, Firetoy,
> 
> Can you include one more column to excel that applicant is going to WHICH State in AUS? like SA,WA, ACT, NSW etc etc. This will help those applicants who does have any contact in AUS state and can help each others.....
> 
> Let us make, Excel sheet itself helps others to becoming friends and help each other for their intial picks.


So finally, we have one new column of Migrating State into Excel sheet. Those who have uploaded their data, kindly update MIGRATING STATE column...

Thanks Firetoy again, for wonderful work....


----------



## adnan qadir

TheEndGame said:


> Dont worry abt it if you are not claiming points for it, Just dont mention it anywhere. I did the same.
> 
> It's important to give only relevent information to CO, so that he doesnot get confused.


Thanks for your reply.

Does it negatively effect of he disclose it right now (i mean if it is not disclosed in EOI and form and later disclose it by 1023 before CO allocation


----------



## s_agrasen

adnan qadir said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Does it negatively effect of he disclose it right now (i mean if it is not disclosed in EOI and form and later disclose it by 1023 before CO allocation


there is no negative effect.....


----------



## manubadboy

s_agrasen said:


> Hello, Firetoy, Mithu, Felix, Manubadboy,
> 
> I just observed that how this THREAD works....it really looks like Current Market worldwide...When one is about to sleep, another wakes up....So whenever, you come to this thread (anytime in 24 hours), atleast someone is ready to answer your questions....
> 
> See, the currency market working hours, worldwide, When London gets ready to sleep, New york opens, When New york ready to sleep, Sydeny opens...
> 
> Keep it up guys, All of you doing fantastic job....


  
Im a mere bad boy 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

adnan qadir said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Does it negatively effect of he disclose it right now (i mean if it is not disclosed in EOI and form and later disclose it by 1023 before CO allocation


We all are humans.. We make mistakes.. That's why we have form 1023.. 
You can also take TheEndGame's advice.. If you can support your EOI claims you should be good..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

simmi_mahmud said:


> Dear Bro,
> 
> I m in doubt. I work with present company since March, 2005. I assessed my Job experience in 2012 from Vetasses and they took only 5 years as overall working experience & they showed 3 years as highly relevant experience. After that, 1 year passed and I lodged my application showing 8+ years exp (real). Will DIBP accept my claim? I guess they showed 5 years coz I submitted 5 years bank salary account info. B4 that, I received salary from different bank with Manual system and that account. My office changed Bank several times!!


DIBP will accept full 8 years of claim. No worries. You only have to back it up with proper evidence. Vetasses only assess minimum level of experience for assessment purpose.

Mithu will be able to give you a better answer. He is a Vetasses expert.


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> DIBP will accept full 8 years of claim. No worries. You only have to back it up with proper evidence. Vetasses only assess minimum level of experience for assessment purpose.
> 
> Mithu will be able to give you a better answer. He is a Vetasses expert.


Felix 5th oct candidate also got grant.
I am so tensed what will happen with our application?

Felix currenty you are on student visa or some other visa.


----------



## felix2020

adnan qadir said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> I am writing on behalf of my friend
> He just found a mistake in his form. In education history it says "give detail of all past and present current studies"
> 
> He have just given details of education he have already completed. He is doing a part time course right now. Now he is worried that he should have disclose it (although not claiming any extra point for that). He miss to mention the same in EOI (again doesn't effect the points as he is not claiming.)
> 
> Now what do you suggest wold he fill 1023 and inform CO (as CO is not yet alloted)
> Would it negatively effect the application


If you are not claiming points for it , you don't have to mention it on your EOI or e-visa. However, when you fill form 80, you must disclose everything.


----------



## adnan qadir

Is client number a same as EOI number?


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Felix 5th oct candidate also got grant.
> I am so tensed what will happen with our application?
> 
> Felix currenty you are on student visa or some other visa.


No worries. Waiting time varies between applicants depending on CO and teams. 3 people got grant after our date, but also there are many people before us who didn't get the grant.


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> Felix 5th oct candidate also got grant.
> I am so tensed what will happen with our application?
> 
> Felix currenty you are on student visa or some other visa.


I should be even more worried than you.. I applied even before you..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> I should be even more worried than you.. I applied even before you..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


We may have our grant within this week hopefully. I need to take a break from this forum.


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> We may have our grant within this week hopefully. I need to take a break from this forum.


Yes me too.. Although if I get the grant I wont be staying away from the forum I know that for sure..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Yes me too.. Although if I get the grant I wont be staying away from the forum I know that for sure..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


I like to participate in this forum too. But everyone here is so desperate to get their grant, and I also get tensed by reading these posts. 

So, my plan is to stay away from this forum until I get the grant.


----------



## s_agrasen

manubadboy said:


> Yes me too.. Although if I get the grant I wont be staying away from the forum I know that for sure..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


I understand, this forum has given so much to everyone,....without this, it is not possible to get it cleared inspite of having world best agent.....

I am also in a same boat, difficult to stay away from this forum


----------



## Firetoy

Delete this post immediately!!!! I do not like your comment 



felix2020 said:


> I like to participate in this forum too. But everyone here is so desperate to get their grant, and I also get tensed by reading these posts.
> 
> So, my plan is to stay away from this forum until I get the grant.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Felix what is your occupation.


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Delete this post immediately!!!! I do not like your comment


I don't know how to delete. Is it possible to delete ?


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Felix what is your occupation.


261313 -Software Engineer


----------



## s_agrasen

felix2020 said:


> I don't know how to delete. Is it possible to delete ?


Go to FAQ Section, than search FAQ, and type DELETE....

Stepwise formula has given to delete the post.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

strikerjax*








​


strikerjax said:


> CO was allocated today. Team 23 GSM Adelaide. CO asked for FBI Clearance. Its been 6 weeks since I submitted for FBI. Hoping to get it in a week or 2.


----------



## adnan qadir

please confirm is the file number same as EOI number?


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

nagravi*








​


nagravi said:


> All,
> 
> Just now I called DIBP, to enquire about CO allocation, they confirmed that CO is assigned for my case but they didnt provide the details CO and assigned date.


----------



## s_agrasen

adnan qadir said:


> please confirm is the file number same as EOI number?


i dont know, where you want to put this File No. but if you are trying to log in to skill select website, than yes, EOI number is your log in


----------



## Firetoy

When you lodged you application, you must have received an email with the subject
FILE NUMBER - TRN NUMBER - YOUR NAME - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received, with the acknowledge and a visa summary.
So the first part is your file number!



adnan qadir said:


> please confirm is the file number same as EOI number?


----------



## strikerjax

thanks firetoy!!


----------



## sagz

puneet556 said:


> Hello all
> i am new here , just want to know CO appointed in our case visa 190 at 22nd of oct and our agent had sent form of change in circumstances to DAIC , how much time they will take more to process our application and want to know i have to pay more fee for new baby as our fees allready sent two months back.


As per DIAC rules, no fees is to be paid for child born between visa lodgement and grant.
Alongwith form22, write a mail to your CO to generate HAPid for your child.


----------



## midhunnellore

Hi Firetoy,

I have applied for Visa on 31-Sep-2013. Any predictions on the CO allocation and grant dates?. I am very nervous as year end is approaching and the case officers may go on year end leaves.

By the way, recently the dates on the documnets submitted on the DIAC page for my TRN turned to received from recommended on 31-oct-2013.

Thanks,
Midhun


----------



## abby0910

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations abby0910...:whoo::whoo::hippie::hippie::cheer2::flypig::cheer2:
> 
> All the very best for your future buddy...
> 
> Ruchkal:mullet:


Thanks Ruchkal and all the best to you too & Happy Birthday!!:whoo:


----------



## abby0910

thanich said:


> congrats abby0910...


Thanks Thanich!!


----------



## Mroks

0z_dream said:


> I have received invitation on 4th nov, now I need to ask about money transferring can I use my father's card to transfer, im applying from Kuwait an d he is in india


You can use.


----------



## akshay1229

terminator1 said:


> yup.. she asked a list of documents on 14th oct... i submitted those documents on 23rd oct... salary slips/taxation docs/bank statements/ other work related docs.... evidence of english for spouse... forms 80 & 1221... and evidence of relationship...
> 
> she came back on 29th oct that she needs more evidence of joint relationship... requested for joint travel proofs and passport copies for the same purpose to show the travel... i submitted the docs on 31st...
> 
> i have been waiting since then...


hi mate./..we are waiting together my CO also contacted on 14th and submitted docs 
on 27/10...waiting since then....

dont worry...we ll get visa soon...our timeline is almost same


----------



## Pardee

0z_dream said:


> I have received invitation on 4th nov, now I need to ask about money transferring can I use my father's card to transfer, im applying from Kuwait an d he is in india


Hi
You can use any body's card


----------



## felix2020

adnan qadir said:


> please confirm is the file number same as EOI number?


File number is on your visa acknowledgement letter. It is not the EOI number.

It starts with BCC XXXX


----------



## akshay1229

puneet556 said:


> RESPECTED MAM
> 
> I want to know CO appointed in our case for visa 190 on 22nd of oct 2013 and our agent had sent form of change in circumstances to DAIC for new boen baby , how much time they will take more to process our application and i have to pay more fee or not for new baby as our fees allready sent two months back.


Mam???

yes you have to pay fees for ur new baby born..i think you have paid fees for two applicants..and ur CO had sent you a form for credit card format also...i have seen this kind of case on forum...more you can found on merged medical questions..this is just advice...


----------



## terminator1

akshay1229 said:


> hi mate./..we are waiting together my CO also contacted on 14th and submitted docs
> on 27/10...waiting since then....
> 
> dont worry...we ll get visa soon...our timeline is almost same


lets hope we get it in this week.... since july ....
what do i say?  

anyone with T34?


----------



## akshay1229

adnan qadir said:


> please confirm is the file number same as EOI number?


file number is BCC2013(year)/XXXXXXXX

EOI number E00XXXXX


----------



## manubadboy

terminator1 said:


> lets hope we get it in this week.... since july ....
> what do i say?
> 
> anyone with T34?


You should get it this week mate.. Do pray for me too..


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> You should get it this week mate.. Do pray for me too..


manu, are you a single applicant and how many years of experience are you claiming ? You can PM me if you like.


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> We may have our grant within this week hopefully. I need to take a break from this forum.


ForumAdmin would not allow your leave, I think.


----------



## ArizonaUSA

yes, you should have access to your personnel e-page 
yes, you should be uploading doc's upfront as this will speed things up 
you need to get a medical at an approved place and PCC is the background check which for you being in the US. is go to you Local sheriff's office or main city police precinct get them to give you a Printout of what they have or do not have on you. have your fingerprints taken and then mail off to the FBI for there printout
..all to be uploaded while waiting for a CO if ones needed at all..
that's kind of the big picture to answer your general question
:wave:



erica-ak said:


> Hello! This is my first time posting on any sort of forum but I'm getting really anxious about my visa application and thought I better just dive in! I lodged my 189 Skilled Independent application on 3 Sept 13 and haven't heard anything back yet besides the initial email with my TRN. Here are a couple questions:
> 
> 1. I have been trying periodically to use the "check the progress of your lodged online application" link on the DIBP website. After entering my TRN and other info a window pops up that says there has been an error and please try back later. Has anyone else seen this? I have called several times and they say my application is being processed just fine but but that they also haven't seen an error like that before. Have you all been able to access your status prior to getting a CO?
> 
> 2. I am an architect from the US - any other architects out there? if so, what have your wait times been like?
> 
> 3. What does PCC stand for?
> 
> 4. I see that most of you uploaded documents with your application and i don't recall seeing that option. I must have missed something Do you think that could slow down me getting a CO?
> 
> thank you!


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> ForumAdmin would not allow your leave, I think.


Felix2020 and manubadboy may leave the forum temporarily tomorrow effective 7:00 PM ACDT.


----------



## ruchkal

abby0910 said:


> Thanks Ruchkal and all the best to you too & Happy Birthday!!:whoo:


Hi Abby,

You are welcome and thanks for the birthday wishes.. I am glad that you remembered that... :hat::hat:

This is my best birthday ever... I turned to 27 by the way...

Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal

felix2020 said:


> Felix2020 and manubadboy may leave the forum temporarily tomorrow effective 7:00 PM ACDT.


Oh No......... Don't leave guys.... You will get your grants soon... we will pray together that all will get speedy grants...

Felix and manu, we need you to keep this thread very active ......:horn:

Don't quit guys...

Ruchkal


----------



## felix2020

ruchkal said:


> Oh No......... Don't leave guys.... You will get your grants soon... we will pray together that all will get speedy grants...
> 
> Felix and manu, we need you to keep this thread very active ......:horn:
> 
> Don't quit guys...
> 
> Ruchkal


It will be only temporary. We need a break.


----------



## mithu93ku

ruchkal said:


> Oh No......... Don't leave guys.... You will get your grants soon... we will pray together that all will get speedy grants...
> 
> Felix and manu, we need you to keep this thread very active ......:horn:
> 
> Don't quit guys...
> 
> Ruchkal


Dont worry ! Felix and Manu need my permission to leave this thread!


----------



## terminator1

manubadboy said:


> You should get it this week mate.. Do pray for me too..


my best wishes are with everyone... 
wish you get the grant in this week. 
cheers!


----------



## mithu93ku

simmi_mahmud said:


> Dear Bro,
> 
> I m in doubt. I work with present company since March, 2005. I assessed my Job experience in 2012 from Vetasses and they took only 5 years as overall working experience & they showed 3 years as highly relevant experience. After that, 1 year passed and I lodged my application showing 8+ years exp (real). Will DIBP accept my claim? I guess they showed 5 years coz I submitted 5 years bank salary account info. B4 that, I received salary from different bank with Manual system and that account. My office changed Bank several times!!


You could claim full 8yrs+ job experience.


----------



## mithu93ku

sendshaz said:


> Hello Mithu93,
> Ready with the docs(sal cer,sal statement).Just wanted to ask you do we need to explain anything in the lettet that the sal was being paid in cash or sal limit nit eligible to pay tax etc etc.In short what to mention in the mail.Once again need you help please.Thanks in advance.


You have to mention these in your e-mail that you are unable to give the requested documents ........... and reason are........ instead you are giving supporting documents for the evidence for........


----------



## AM

Congrats. lets hope team 08 is getting a bit faster


----------



## LP8056

Guys, im getting a bit worried here.

Here are my details:

ACS: 26th Jul | IELTS 8.5,7.5,8.0,8.0 | Invite: 5th Aug | 189 applied 22nd Aug |Med: Have done but not submitted yet | PCCs: not done yet | CO: ? | Grant: ?

I have waited for 10 weeks and submitted all the docs i could, but till today still no CO. Does it normally take that long?

I tried to check the status online but the site is down. My online application still shows in progress though...

I haven't received any email at all 

Should i contact them?


----------



## JaxSantiago

LP8056 said:


> Guys, im getting a bit worried here.
> 
> Here are my details:
> 
> ACS: 26th Jul | IELTS 8.5,7.5,8.0,8.0 | Invite: 5th Aug | 189 applied 22nd Aug |Med: Have done but not submitted yet | PCCs: not done yet | CO: ? | Grant: ?
> 
> I have waited for 10 weeks and submitted all the docs i could, but till today still no CO. Does it normally take that long?
> 
> I tried to check the status online but the site is down. My online application still shows in progress though...
> 
> I haven't received any email at all
> 
> Should i contact them?


Our timelines are pretty close. I got contacted by my CO only yesterday, although I learned of the CO allocation last week after I called them.

I suggest you give them a call to check your application's status.


----------



## LP8056

Thanks. Because i have not even been assigned a CO. What number do i call please?


----------



## JaxSantiago

LP8056 said:


> Thanks. Because i have not even been assigned a CO. What number do i call please?


It's +61 1300 364 613


----------



## LP8056

Thanks for helping


----------



## goodguy2

*Visa application lodged*

Hi mates,


I have finally lodged my visa application  Thanks to everybody who have supported me throughout this journey.


I request for help from you all in future too.


The status on the application now shows “In Progress”.


Thank you,


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

*Visa application lodged*

Hi mates,


I have finally lodged my visa application  Thanks to everybody who have supported me throughout this journey.


I request for help from you all in future too.


The status on the application now shows “In Progress”.


Thank you,


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

*Visa application lodged*

Hi mates,

I have finally lodged my visa application  Thanks to everybody who have supported me throughout this journey.

I request for help from you all in future too.

The status on the application now shows “In Progress”.

Thank you,

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kamm

jjain said:


> No, there is no need to wait for CO to be assigned. You can get the medical done. The meds are usually valid for 6 months if I am not wrong. Also, I did not fill Form 80 but it is known that India is a high risk country from immigration point of view. I might upload it today if I get time but I am not much worried about it).
> The information about meds is available below
> My Health Declarations
> 
> Thanks.



How many points and was it 189 did u apply for? -- Thanks


----------



## vikasmart

Dear friends, I have applied visa on 4th October & received direct grant on 5th November. I strongly believe that my agent - BBC Migration consultant- Mumbai has done wonderful work. Absolutely perfect documentation. Pcc, Tax , Salary, Bank documents submitted within two days for visa filing. Medical done in 6 days. It was great work. I am happy man now. My email ID is [email protected] 
Pls be in touch in forum as welll as personally. All the best guys.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

G D SINGH said:


> That is real quick one...He applied on 4th Oct and go the Grant already..! Wish luck to all the applicants for October..! Guys November has started and we are close to our COs now..!


Lets hope so. Keeping :fingerscrossed: for CO allotment. Exact 8 weeks will complete for me on 6th Dec. Lets see if before that CO is allocated. Front uploaded all the documents including form 80 & Medicals. Lets see:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Firetoy

goodguy2 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have finally lodged my visa application  Thanks to everybody who have supported me throughout this journey.
> 
> I request for help from you all in future too.
> 
> The status on the application now shows &#147;In Progress&#148;.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Good luck!


----------



## Maverick123

goodguy2 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> 
> I have finally lodged my visa application  Thanks to everybody who have supported me throughout this journey.
> 
> 
> I request for help from you all in future too.
> 
> 
> The status on the application now shows “In Progress”.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


All the best mate...wish you a speedy grant..


----------



## crosswind

vikasmart said:


> Dear friends, I have applied visa on 4th October & received direct grant on 5th November. I strongly believe that my agent - BBC Migration consultant- Mumbai has done wonderful work. Absolutely perfect documentation. Pcc, Tax , Salary, Bank documents submitted within two days for visa filing. Medical done in 6 days. It was great work. I am happy man now. My email ID is [email protected]
> Pls be in touch in forum as welll as personally. All the best guys.


Wow That is super fast!:second: Congratulations! All the best for you mate!:eyebrows:


----------



## samkalu

goodguy2 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have finally lodged my visa application  Thanks to everybody who have supported me throughout this journey.
> 
> I request for help from you all in future too.
> 
> The status on the application now shows &#147;In Progress&#148;.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Congrats good guy. I will join you within this week.


----------



## ram2013

Hi peeps,

Don't worry everyone will receive the grant n better concentrate on ur work.

"Patience pays"

"Do ur best
n let's god c the rest"


----------



## AM

Yea ram. That's true but the time they take is very bad

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## goodguy2

Firetoy said:


> Good luck!




Thanks Firetoy, Ruchkal and Mavrick,

I need ur wishes.

Hope to get a speedy recovery.

Many thanks.


Thank you,


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Vincentluf

goodguy2 said:


> Thanks Firetoy, Ruchkal and Mavrick,
> 
> I need ur wishes.
> 
> Hope to get a speedy recovery.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi can you please check if you can verify you evisa status? I'm not able to login right now...


----------



## hyksos

Hi all,
Im gonna do my medical fest tomorrow.
My AFP was sent on monday.
Do you guys reckon that i can have my visa granted by the end of next week if nothing goes wrong?
Im anxious throughout the whole process, it is nearly there 
Fingers cross.
Hope everyone can get their visa granted asap.
Thanks guys

P/s: enjoy ur break Felix


----------



## goodguy2

vikasmart said:


> Dear friends, I have applied visa on 4th October & received direct grant on 5th November. I strongly believe that my agent - BBC Migration consultant- Mumbai has done wonderful work. Absolutely perfect documentation. Pcc, Tax , Salary, Bank documents submitted within two days for visa filing. Medical done in 6 days. It was great work. I am happy man now. My email ID is [email protected]
> Pls be in touch in forum as welll as personally. All the best guys.




Hi vikasmart


Congrats mate


I think u applied for a SC190 visa.


May u plz share ur timeline.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

Vincentluf said:


> Hi can you please check if you can verify you evisa status? I'm not able to login right now...




Hi Vincentluf,


I'm able to log in perfectly.


They have changed their homepage.


For many years they did not change it....it looks so different....


Thank you,


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## praveenreddy

terminator1 said:


> lets hope we get it in this week.... since july ....
> what do i say?
> 
> anyone with T34?


Hi,

Can u share ur CO details and wen did she contacted u for the first time.


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

*CO allocated*

Hi friends,

Just to kill my anxiety I finally called the DIAC just now and heard that CO is allocated for my case on *31st Oct*. The operator though refused to tell me the CO initials and the team, which is OK for me 

Firetoy, fyi. Am glad that I will get a seal now 


Regards
Rupa


----------



## ruchkal

goodguy2 said:


> Hi vikasmart
> 
> 
> Congrats mate
> 
> 
> I think u applied for a SC190 visa.
> 
> 
> May u plz share ur timeline.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi Goodguy,

This is the link to update your signature.. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

Anyway, the system doesn't allow have a bit long signature.. Include the relevant data...

Regards

Ruchkal


----------



## Firetoy

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just to kill my anxiety I finally called the DIAC just now and heard that CO is allocated for my case on 31st Oct. The operator though refused to tell me the CO initials and the team, which is OK for me
> 
> Firetoy, fyi. Am glad that I will get a seal now
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


Hi Rupa, I'm using the mobile now and I cant do it. This evening you will hav3 yours. Congratulations


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Thanks a lot Firetoy 

regards



Firetoy said:


> Hi Rupa, I'm using the mobile now and I cant do it. This evening you will hav3 yours. Congratulations


----------



## Birender

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just to kill my anxiety I finally called the DIAC just now and heard that CO is allocated for my case on *31st Oct*. The operator though refused to tell me the CO initials and the team, which is OK for me
> 
> Firetoy, fyi. Am glad that I will get a seal now
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


Hey,

congratulations. Finally that number worked. 

best of luck and wishing you a speedy grant.


----------



## thanich

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> strikerjax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Congrats strikerjax...


----------



## thanich

Congrats abby0910.. all the best for your future...


----------



## manubadboy

No update since morning? Nobody got a grant today?


----------



## mandarn10

*Change in circumstances*



puneet556 said:


> I want to know CO appointed in our case for visa 190 on 22nd of oct 2013 and our agent had sent form of change in circumstances to DAIC for new boen baby , how much time they will take more to process our application and i have to pay more fee or not for new baby as our fees allready sent two months back.




Same is the case for me.....wife is pregnant with due in a month. CO is yet to get allocated. I wanted to know how much time it takes once we submit change in circumstances form.


----------



## sylvia_australia

manubadboy said:


> No update since morning? Nobody got a grant today?


manu the bad boy, diac no is 00611300364613 not 0061130036461

i think you forgot to type last digit.

i got co on 31/010/2013
i called them today but forgot to ask name of the case officer and team.


----------



## terminator1

praveenreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can u share ur CO details and wen did she contacted u for the first time.


mw.... first contact 14th oct... 
anyone else with the same co?


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> manu the bad boy, diac no is 00611300364613 not 0061130036461
> 
> i think you forgot to type last digit.
> 
> i got co on 31/010/2013
> i called them today but forgot to ask name of the case officer and team.


Apologies Prem.. My bad.. I just copied pasted from Firetoy's excel but I guess must have missed the last digit.. Good that you called. No you know someone's working.. It gives a bit of relief but not knowing which team is a bit of Pain in the bum:hippie::hippie:
The same is with me.. I dont know who the CO is and from which team.


----------



## manubadboy

terminator1 said:


> mw.... first contact 14th oct...
> anyone else with the same co?


Hi Terminator can you please update the team and initials of the CO in your siggy for us?


----------



## sylvia_australia

manubadboy said:


> Apologies Prem.. My bad.. I just copied pasted from Firetoy's excel but I guess must have missed the last digit.. Good that you called. No you know someone's working.. It gives a bit of relief but not knowing which team is a bit of Pain in the bum:hippie::hippie:
> The same is with me.. I dont know who the CO is and from which team.


may be now co contact me as i called them.


----------



## Sinchan

*Grant Notification*

Hello Friends,

It’s been a long time since I last posted on the forum. I actually went on a vacation with my wife up the hills and jungles of North Bengal and came back home just before the Diwali last Saturday. We had a great time out of the busy world, in the lap of Mother Nature. The pressure of corporate world and the tension of awaiting the visa grant were relieved to a great extent.

Last night only I collated all the documents my CO asked for and send them over to the CO and I told my wife “Now the counting starts for Visa grant …”

Today morning when I reluctantly opened my mailbox just as a habit to clear the junk mails, to my utter surprise I found the “Grant Notification”. I actually made up my mind to call my CO this Friday to check if she has received all the documents she requested. It was really quick from my CO. Thanks to my CO.

Now another tougher journey begins; finding a job. I would welcome suggestions from you guys. I am basically a EPC project management professional (mechanical engineer) and my wife is a Hotelier. 

Lastly a big Thanks to all my friends here in the forum for their valuable comments, inputs, opinions, suggestions and lastly for the support and good wishes that made us confident and helped us in keeping our hopes alive. Wish all my friends here good luck in your journey of moving Australia. Since I will no more be accessing this thread regularly, please send me private messages or email at [email protected] if you have any query. I will be more than happy to help you guys.

Thank you my friends …

Sinchan


----------



## amitk0703

I also got the same team...... CO name is Christopher KERR


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> may be now co contact me as i called them.


Well this is kinda tricky part.. They do keep a record of your calls.. So the CO working on your case knows that you called but he will only contact you if he needs something..


----------



## manubadboy

Sinchan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It’s been a long time since I last posted on the forum. I actually went on a vacation with my wife up the hills and jungles of North Bengal and came back home just before the Diwali last Saturday. We had a great time out of the busy world, in the lap of Mother Nature. The pressure of corporate world and the tension of awaiting the visa grant were relieved to a great extent.
> 
> Last night only I collated all the documents my CO asked for and send them over to the CO and I told my wife “Now the counting starts for Visa grant …”
> 
> Today morning when I reluctantly opened my mailbox just as a habit to clear the junk mails, to my utter surprise I found the “Grant Notification”. I actually made up my mind to call my CO this Friday to check if she has received all the documents she requested. It was really quick from my CO. Thanks to my CO.
> 
> Now another tougher journey begins; finding a job. I would welcome suggestions from you guys. I am basically a EPC project management professional (mechanical engineer) and my wife is a Hotelier.
> 
> Lastly a big Thanks to all my friends here in the forum for their valuable comments, inputs, opinions, suggestions and lastly for the support and good wishes that made us confident and helped us in keeping our hopes alive. Wish all my friends here good luck in your journey of moving Australia. Since I will no more be accessing this thread regularly, please send me private messages or email at [email protected] if you have any query. I will be more than happy to help you guys.
> 
> Thank you my friends …
> 
> Sinchan


Congrats dude.. All the best for your future..
I updated the sheet for you


----------



## Sazzad H

manubadboy said:


> Well this is kinda tricky part.. They do keep a record of your calls.. So the CO working on your case knows that you called but he will only contact you if he needs something..


Since i am applied through an agent, if i want to know abt my CO allocation, which info i need to provide to DIBP? My agent did not provided me any TRN number so i cant access my evisa page...thanks


----------



## Birender

Sinchan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It’s been a long time since I last posted on the forum. I actually went on a vacation with my wife up the hills and jungles of North Bengal and came back home just before the Diwali last Saturday. We had a great time out of the busy world, in the lap of Mother Nature. The pressure of corporate world and the tension of awaiting the visa grant were relieved to a great extent.
> 
> Last night only I collated all the documents my CO asked for and send them over to the CO and I told my wife “Now the counting starts for Visa grant …”
> 
> Today morning when I reluctantly opened my mailbox just as a habit to clear the junk mails, to my utter surprise I found the “Grant Notification”. I actually made up my mind to call my CO this Friday to check if she has received all the documents she requested. It was really quick from my CO. Thanks to my CO.
> 
> Now another tougher journey begins; finding a job. I would welcome suggestions from you guys. I am basically a EPC project management professional (mechanical engineer) and my wife is a Hotelier.
> 
> Lastly a big Thanks to all my friends here in the forum for their valuable comments, inputs, opinions, suggestions and lastly for the support and good wishes that made us confident and helped us in keeping our hopes alive. Wish all my friends here good luck in your journey of moving Australia. Since I will no more be accessing this thread regularly, please send me private messages or email at [email protected] if you have any query. I will be more than happy to help you guys.
> 
> Thank you my friends …
> 
> Sinchan


congratulations. Which team and CO initials please?


----------



## snarayan

manubadboy said:


> Well this is kinda tricky part.. They do keep a record of your calls.. So the CO working on your case knows that you called but he will only contact you if he needs something..


Do you really think they keep record of calls. It's practically impossible to keep track all applicants who call on a daily basis. Not sure though. Where did you get this information from??


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Congrats Sinchan.. that was really quick.. 

All the best for job hunt..

regards
Rupa



Sinchan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It’s been a long time since I last posted on the forum. I actually went on a vacation with my wife up the hills and jungles of North Bengal and came back home just before the Diwali last Saturday. We had a great time out of the busy world, in the lap of Mother Nature. The pressure of corporate world and the tension of awaiting the visa grant were relieved to a great extent.
> 
> Last night only I collated all the documents my CO asked for and send them over to the CO and I told my wife “Now the counting starts for Visa grant …”
> 
> Today morning when I reluctantly opened my mailbox just as a habit to clear the junk mails, to my utter surprise I found the “Grant Notification”. I actually made up my mind to call my CO this Friday to check if she has received all the documents she requested. It was really quick from my CO. Thanks to my CO.
> 
> Now another tougher journey begins; finding a job. I would welcome suggestions from you guys. I am basically a EPC project management professional (mechanical engineer) and my wife is a Hotelier.
> 
> Lastly a big Thanks to all my friends here in the forum for their valuable comments, inputs, opinions, suggestions and lastly for the support and good wishes that made us confident and helped us in keeping our hopes alive. Wish all my friends here good luck in your journey of moving Australia. Since I will no more be accessing this thread regularly, please send me private messages or email at [email protected] if you have any query. I will be more than happy to help you guys.
> 
> Thank you my friends …
> 
> Sinchan


----------



## PKMCL

Hi All,

I was invited to lodge my application on Sep and I have completed my medicals and provided all documents including PCC. My invitation expires on Nov 1th, and no Case officer has contacted me..Is there anything I can do, other than wait and hope even after paying a lot of fees.

Please share our experience, and an average time for the CO to appear. Also, the process and timelines after a CO takes up my application.

Thanks
Pkmcl


----------



## dchiniwal

Sinchan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It’s been a long time since I last posted on the forum. I actually went on a vacation with my wife up the hills and jungles of North Bengal and came back home just before the Diwali last Saturday. We had a great time out of the busy world, in the lap of Mother Nature. The pressure of corporate world and the tension of awaiting the visa grant were relieved to a great extent.
> 
> Last night only I collated all the documents my CO asked for and send them over to the CO and I told my wife “Now the counting starts for Visa grant …”
> 
> Today morning when I reluctantly opened my mailbox just as a habit to clear the junk mails, to my utter surprise I found the “Grant Notification”. I actually made up my mind to call my CO this Friday to check if she has received all the documents she requested. It was really quick from my CO. Thanks to my CO.
> 
> Now another tougher journey begins; finding a job. I would welcome suggestions from you guys. I am basically a EPC project management professional (mechanical engineer) and my wife is a Hotelier.
> 
> Lastly a big Thanks to all my friends here in the forum for their valuable comments, inputs, opinions, suggestions and lastly for the support and good wishes that made us confident and helped us in keeping our hopes alive. Wish all my friends here good luck in your journey of moving Australia. Since I will no more be accessing this thread regularly, please send me private messages or email at [email protected] if you have any query. I will be more than happy to help you guys.
> 
> Thank you my friends …
> 
> Sinchan


Congratulations!


----------



## rashid.amm

Sinchan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It’s been a long time since I last posted on the forum. I actually went on a vacation with my wife up the hills and jungles of North Bengal and came back home just before the Diwali last Saturday. We had a great time out of the busy world, in the lap of Mother Nature. The pressure of corporate world and the tension of awaiting the visa grant were relieved to a great extent.
> 
> Last night only I collated all the documents my CO asked for and send them over to the CO and I told my wife “Now the counting starts for Visa grant …”
> 
> Today morning when I reluctantly opened my mailbox just as a habit to clear the junk mails, to my utter surprise I found the “Grant Notification”. I actually made up my mind to call my CO this Friday to check if she has received all the documents she requested. It was really quick from my CO. Thanks to my CO.
> 
> Now another tougher journey begins; finding a job. I would welcome suggestions from you guys. I am basically a EPC project management professional (mechanical engineer) and my wife is a Hotelier.
> 
> Lastly a big Thanks to all my friends here in the forum for their valuable comments, inputs, opinions, suggestions and lastly for the support and good wishes that made us confident and helped us in keeping our hopes alive. Wish all my friends here good luck in your journey of moving Australia. Since I will no more be accessing this thread regularly, please send me private messages or email at [email protected] if you have any query. I will be more than happy to help you guys.
> 
> Thank you my friends …
> 
> Sinchan


Congrats.......


----------



## snarayan

PKMCL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was invited to lodge my application on Sep and I have completed my medicals and provided all documents including PCC. My invitation expires on Nov 1th, and no Case officer has contacted me..Is there anything I can do, other than wait and hope even after paying a lot of fees.
> 
> Please share our experience, and an average time for the CO to appear. Also, the process and timelines after a CO takes up my application.
> 
> Thanks
> Pkmcl


There's nothing to do with the invitation expiry date I'd you have already lodged your visa. Patience is the key here. Some get their visa in 30 days where as for some it takes more than 3 months. It all depends on several factors such as CO assigned, proofs submitted, external checks etc.


----------



## manubadboy

Sazzad H said:


> Since i am applied through an agent, if i want to know abt my CO allocation, which info i need to provide to DIBP? My agent did not provided me any TRN number so i cant access my evisa page...thanks


You should call your agent asap and kick his butt.. Ask him the TRN number and Password.. It's your right to know that.. Then you can call DIBP and they will require your passport number, TRN number, DOB, date of lodgement etc..


----------



## sylvia_australia

co assigned to me on 31 oct 2013.


----------



## manubadboy

snarayan said:


> Do you really think they keep record of calls. It's practically impossible to keep track all applicants who call on a daily basis. Not sure though. Where did you get this information from??


It is absolutely possible to keep track of each and every caller.. That's what the call center does.. When you call them and provide the info, they pull up your records and then they mention a small note that the guy called to inquire about his application..
My MARA certified agent told me that :hippie::hippie:


----------



## G D SINGH

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Lets hope so. Keeping :fingerscrossed: for CO allotment. Exact 8 weeks will complete for me on 6th Dec. Lets see if before that CO is allocated. Front uploaded all the documents including form 80 & Medicals. Lets see:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Yea... :fingerscrossed: 

I wish luck to all the applicants who have applied in October 2013. I wish all of us gets Grant without any real troubles on the way...!

Lets help each other by keeping this thread up to date and by sharing the best possible information with all the aspirants.

Cheers..!


----------



## manubadboy

PKMCL said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was invited to lodge my application on Sep and I have completed my medicals and provided all documents including PCC. My invitation expires on Nov 1th, and no Case officer has contacted me..Is there anything I can do, other than wait and hope even after paying a lot of fees.
> 
> Please share our experience, and an average time for the CO to appear. Also, the process and timelines after a CO takes up my application.
> 
> Thanks
> Pkmcl


If you have lodged your visa then dont worry about invitation expiration.. CO will contact you if he needs something from you..


----------



## sylvia_australia

got co on 31 oct


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> got co on 31 oct


Give it sometime.. You will get the grant..


----------



## srikar

Sinchan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It’s been a long time since I last posted on the forum. I actually went on a vacation with my wife up the hills and jungles of North Bengal and came back home just before the Diwali last Saturday. We had a great time out of the busy world, in the lap of Mother Nature. The pressure of corporate world and the tension of awaiting the visa grant were relieved to a great extent.
> 
> Last night only I collated all the documents my CO asked for and send them over to the CO and I told my wife “Now the counting starts for Visa grant …”
> 
> Today morning when I reluctantly opened my mailbox just as a habit to clear the junk mails, to my utter surprise I found the “Grant Notification”. I actually made up my mind to call my CO this Friday to check if she has received all the documents she requested. It was really quick from my CO. Thanks to my CO.
> 
> Now another tougher journey begins; finding a job. I would welcome suggestions from you guys. I am basically a EPC project management professional (mechanical engineer) and my wife is a Hotelier.
> 
> Lastly a big Thanks to all my friends here in the forum for their valuable comments, inputs, opinions, suggestions and lastly for the support and good wishes that made us confident and helped us in keeping our hopes alive. Wish all my friends here good luck in your journey of moving Australia. Since I will no more be accessing this thread regularly, please send me private messages or email at [email protected] if you have any query. I will be more than happy to help you guys.
> 
> Thank you my friends …
> 
> Sinchan


Congrats sinchan All the best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sazzad H

G D SINGH said:


> Yea... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I wish luck to all the applicants who have applied in October 2013. I wish all of us gets Grant without any real troubles on the way...!
> 
> Lets help each other by keeping this thread up to date and by sharing the best possible information with all the aspirants.
> 
> Cheers..!


I am also an october applicant waiting for CO( 190 lodged: 8-10-13)...when possibly i can get my CO?


----------



## manubadboy

Birender said:


> congratulations. Which team and CO initials please?


Check Firetoy's sheet.. It has all the info..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## thanich

Sinchan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It’s been a long time since I last posted on the forum. I actually went on a vacation with my wife up the hills and jungles of North Bengal and came back home just before the Diwali last Saturday. We had a great time out of the busy world, in the lap of Mother Nature. The pressure of corporate world and the tension of awaiting the visa grant were relieved to a great extent.
> 
> Last night only I collated all the documents my CO asked for and send them over to the CO and I told my wife “Now the counting starts for Visa grant …”
> 
> Today morning when I reluctantly opened my mailbox just as a habit to clear the junk mails, to my utter surprise I found the “Grant Notification”. I actually made up my mind to call my CO this Friday to check if she has received all the documents she requested. It was really quick from my CO. Thanks to my CO.
> 
> Now another tougher journey begins; finding a job. I would welcome suggestions from you guys. I am basically a EPC project management professional (mechanical engineer) and my wife is a Hotelier.
> 
> Lastly a big Thanks to all my friends here in the forum for their valuable comments, inputs, opinions, suggestions and lastly for the support and good wishes that made us confident and helped us in keeping our hopes alive. Wish all my friends here good luck in your journey of moving Australia. Since I will no more be accessing this thread regularly, please send me private messages or email at [email protected] if you have any query. I will be more than happy to help you guys.
> 
> Thank you my friends …
> 
> Sinchan


Congrats bro.. I am also from same field...


----------



## coolbuddy2013

Hello friends,

I got a mail from CO asking payment for additional applicants like wife and son. Which is around AUD 2640.

I need to provide details to my CO like CC number, cvv2 number etc using form 1436.

So can I use prepaid travel card from banks like ICICI or axis bank?


Regards.


----------



## sylvia_australia

another dry day.

really sad


----------



## vikasmart

Jklm said:


> hi vikas,
> 
> who was ur case officer can u share the initials and from which team?????


Adelaide CB


----------



## coolbuddy2013

Hello friends,

I got a mail from CO asking payment for additional applicants like wife and son. Which is around AUD 2640.

I need to provide details to my CO like CC number, cvv2 number etc using form 1436.

So can I use prepaid travel card from banks like ICICI or axis bank?


Regards.


----------



## Mroks

vikasmart said:


> Adelaide CB


When was CO assigned to your case? Did CO asked for any additional documents?


----------



## ruchkal

sylvia_australia said:


> got co on 31 oct


Congratulations on CO allocation.. One step closer....:hippie::hippie:

Manu, Keep your fingers crossed.. You will surely get your grant in this week.. :whoo::whoo:

Regards

Ruchkal


----------



## vikasmart

Hey friends 

anybody travelling to Canberra...letz be in touch


----------



## Jullz

My CO is heartless. No grant today for my birthday. I thought he/she will make me the best present ever, the most spectacular news, the most wanted email, the end of the "pain", the beginning of a new life. I hate him ainkiller:


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations on CO allocation.. One step closer....:hippie::hippie:
> 
> Manu, Keep your fingers crossed.. You will surely get your grant in this week.. :whoo::whoo:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ruchkal


Thanks my friend.. Now all my hand and leg fingers are crossed.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

Jullz said:


> My CO is heartless. No grant today for my birthday I thought he/she will make me the best present ever, the most spectacular news, the most wanted email, the end of the "pain", the beginning of a new life. I hate him ainkiller:


Happy Birthday Jullz.. You should get it this week..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## terminator1

puneet556 said:


> I want to know CO appointed in our case for visa 190 on 22nd of oct 2013 and our agent had sent form of change in circumstances to DAIC for new boen baby , how much time they will take more to process our application and i have to pay more fee or not for new baby as our fees allready sent two months back.


once CO finalizes your case, he/she will ask for the payment of the fees.
all the best!


----------



## terminator1

Sinchan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> It’s been a long time since I last posted on the forum. I actually went on a vacation with my wife up the hills and jungles of North Bengal and came back home just before the Diwali last Saturday. We had a great time out of the busy world, in the lap of Mother Nature. The pressure of corporate world and the tension of awaiting the visa grant were relieved to a great extent.
> 
> Last night only I collated all the documents my CO asked for and send them over to the CO and I told my wife “Now the counting starts for Visa grant …”
> 
> Today morning when I reluctantly opened my mailbox just as a habit to clear the junk mails, to my utter surprise I found the “Grant Notification”. I actually made up my mind to call my CO this Friday to check if she has received all the documents she requested. It was really quick from my CO. Thanks to my CO.
> 
> Now another tougher journey begins; finding a job. I would welcome suggestions from you guys. I am basically a EPC project management professional (mechanical engineer) and my wife is a Hotelier.
> 
> Lastly a big Thanks to all my friends here in the forum for their valuable comments, inputs, opinions, suggestions and lastly for the support and good wishes that made us confident and helped us in keeping our hopes alive. Wish all my friends here good luck in your journey of moving Australia. Since I will no more be accessing this thread regularly, please send me private messages or email at [email protected] if you have any query. I will be more than happy to help you guys.
> 
> Thank you my friends …
> 
> Sinchan


congrats sinchan.


----------



## sandhuaman

puneet556 said:


> I want to know CO appointed in our case for visa 190 on 22nd of oct 2013 and our agent had sent form of change in circumstances to DAIC for new boen baby , how much time they will take more to process our application and i have to pay more fee or not for new baby as our fees allready sent two months back.




not much time ,they will take mate and yes u have to pay fees for the little one,co will inform u


----------



## sandhuaman

Jullz said:


> My CO is heartless. No grant today for my birthday. I thought he/she will make me the best present ever, the most spectacular news, the most wanted email, the end of the "pain", the beginning of a new life. I hate him ainkiller:


HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULLZ:lock1::lock1::lock1:


----------



## sendshaz

snarayan said:


> Do you really think they keep record of calls. It's practically impossible to keep track all applicants who call on a daily basis. Not sure though. Where did you get this information from??


Hello all,
Yes,they do keep track.I called them and came to know that I already have a casr officer but she didnot tell name and team.I called up again after 3-4days thinking that they may not know that I valled earlier also.To my surprise she said that I called her on so n so date,time,my query,her reply.So pls be careful when anybody calls.


----------



## ruchkal

Jullz said:


> My CO is heartless. No grant today for my birthday. I thought he/she will make me the best present ever, the most spectacular news, the most wanted email, the end of the "pain", the beginning of a new life. I hate him ainkiller:


Many happy returns of the day Jullz....

Regards

Ruchkal


----------



## sylvia_australia

happy birthday jullz


----------



## salf

Hi Congrats to all getting the visa. For those of us having to wait for routine checks, patience is our cup of tea. I lodged my app 30th July, got co 12 th Sept. Now waiting for security checks.


----------



## TheItGuy

*Application Submitted 30th Sep*



varoonverma said:


> waiting for CO


Hi Guys m new to the forum..I am already in Aus, n have applied on the 30th of Sep 2013 and recieved a bridging visa. It says that the CO will be allocated in 5 weeks but 5 weeks have already passed and I have had no further communication from the department.

Should I be concerned, I am doing everything myself and do not have a migration consultant.. so m seeking some friendly advise..

thank you


----------



## JaxSantiago

Now that my CO contacted me yesterday, I kinda miss the frequent checking (or monitoring lol) of my mailbox. :loco: You know.. when the first thing that you do when you wake up is pick up your phone to check if there's any new email. And when every buzz of the phone makes you jump and hope that it's for an email (most often it was for facebook notification lol) :tape2:

Anyway... I finally applied for SG COC earlier. Will be able to get it and upload it only by last week of this month. Hopefully will get the result of the visa application on or before 12 Dec... coz will be going on a quite a long vacation after that (and won't be online for most of the time).

:bolt:


----------



## G D SINGH

Sazzad H said:


> I am also an october applicant waiting for CO( 190 lodged: 8-10-13)...when possibly i can get my CO?


Hi Sazzad,

The average time for 190 applicants is 5 weeks. As you have applied on 8th Oct, its already 4 weeks for you now. According to me you should be hearing from your CO anytime in this week or early next week.

Your signatures tell that you have not provided your PCC & Medicals yet. What are you waiting for bro? You must do PCC & Medicals ASAP. Because this will be the first thing that you will hear from your CO.

All the best to you bro...!

Cheers..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## anshul.31

Well... Good Luck to all who have applied for the 189s. We are all headed to a good place fellas... Hang together throughout the ride. 



Subclass: *189* | Occupation: *233511 (Ind. Eng)* | Invitation: *15 Sep* | Lodged: *15 Oct* | Docs and Meds: *19 Oct* | PCC: ?? | CO: ??


----------



## Jango911

Jullz said:


> My CO is heartless. No grant today for my birthday. I thought he/she will make me the best present ever, the most spectacular news, the most wanted email, the end of the "pain", the beginning of a new life. I hate him ainkiller:


Hey Julz,

Cheers on ur BD . . .

Br, JanGz


----------



## Tarika

TheItGuy said:


> Hi Guys m new to the forum..I am already in Aus, n have applied on the 30th of Sep 2013 and recieved a bridging visa. It says that the CO will be allocated in 5 weeks but 5 weeks have already passed and I have had no further communication from the department.
> 
> Should I be concerned, I am doing everything myself and do not have a migration consultant.. so m seeking some friendly advise..
> 
> thank you


you have to ask by mailing them.....about your application.....


----------



## amitk0703

goodguy2 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have finally lodged my visa application  Thanks to everybody who have supported me throughout this journey.
> 
> I request for help from you all in future too.
> 
> The status on the application now shows “In Progress”.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Get the PCC and medical in the mean time. It takes close to 2 months or even more for CO to be assigned. Upload all the relevant documents through the e-page and then relax
> 
> best of luck
> 
> Amit


----------



## Jullz

Thank you all, my friends! All the best for you guys too! 
See you soon in OZ to celebrate!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Sazzad H

G D SINGH said:


> Hi Sazzad,
> 
> The average time for 190 applicants is 5 weeks. As you have applied on 8th Oct, its already 4 weeks for you now. According to me you should be hearing from your CO anytime in this week or early next week.
> 
> Your signatures tell that you have not provided your PCC & Medicals yet. What are you waiting for bro? You must do PCC & Medicals ASAP. Because this will be the first thing that you will hear from your CO.
> 
> All the best to you bro...!
> 
> Cheers..:fingerscrossed:


Thanks for ur valuable info bro. Regarding PCC and Medical...its a sad story. I applied through an agent. I again and again told my agent( he is MARN agent) to complete my PCC and Medical before CO allocation. But they told me to complete those after CO request for it. Atlast i convince my agent to complete my PCC by this week( this saturday- it will take 7 days to get). But they are still saying to complete medical after CO request for it. Dont know what to say...as they said they got better knowledge regarding this process!!! :-(


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

RUPA PANKAJ*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

SINCHAN*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

SYLVIA_AUSTRALIA*








​


----------



## sylvia_australia

i was missing it firetoy







Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> SYLVIA_AUSTRALIA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Firetoy

Sorry, I was busy today 



sylvia_australia said:


> i was missing it firetoy


----------



## sylvia_australia

where is felix?


----------



## chptp

amitk0703 said:


> Get the PCC and medical in the mean time. It takes close to 2 months or even more for CO to be assigned. Upload all the relevant documents through the e-page and then relax
> 
> best of luck
> 
> Amit


Just keep in mind that once PR is granted the last date of entry is determined by the date of PCC or medical, whichever is earlier.


----------



## hyksos

my CO requested for the PCC in my country.
i had done it Oct 2012 and i also have been oversea since then.
my agent told me that i need to get the new one, if i am lucky enough, CO will accept the previous one which is just more than 1 year a few day.
Frustrated :| 
Any experience with the PCC issued and you have traveled out Australia since that day??
ANy share will be most appreciated
ML


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Thanks a lot Firetoy. Your wishes mean a lot 


Regards




Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> RUPA PANKAJ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## G D SINGH

Sazzad H said:


> Thanks for ur valuable info bro. Regarding PCC and Medical...its a sad story. I applied through an agent. I again and again told my agent( he is MARN agent) to complete my PCC and Medical before CO allocation. But they told me to complete those after CO request for it. Atlast i convince my agent to complete my PCC by this week( this saturday- it will take 7 days to get). But they are still saying to complete medical after CO request for it. Dont know what to say...as they said they got better knowledge regarding this process!!! :-(


Well, Agents do have some knowledge about some complicated situations. Agents are really helpful to guide the applicant in complicated situations where you do not know what to do. But in simple and straight cases, there is nothing special that an agent do.

As you selected to go with the Agent, so there is nothing much that you could do at this stage. Anyways, you are already approaching the 5 weeks timeline, it seems you will get the CO in a day or so. So the max could be a wait of 7 days or so to get the medicals. But am sure, the result of this entire waiting & process is really sweet..."GRANT"

All the best..!


----------



## Oz2013

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just to kill my anxiety I finally called the DIAC just now and heard that CO is allocated for my case on *31st Oct*. The operator though refused to tell me the CO initials and the team, which is OK for me
> 
> Firetoy, fyi. Am glad that I will get a seal now
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rupa



Congratssss Rupa.. Can you please help me know what details do DIAC require to identify my application once i call them..


----------



## kejal22

Pardee said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also in the same boat


Hi
Have u contacted your co


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Hi Oz2013, 


Firstly the primary or the secondary applicant should make a call and no one else

Secondly keep ur TRN number and passport number handy as they will ask for it

Thirdly, you can give them details on when u applied for Visa and what subclass u have applied for

the call might take around 10-14 mins 

lastly I would suggest you to install nymgo and add credit points and call them at +61 1300 364 613

All expat members,
Nymgo is a communication tool and once u install u can make international calls at an extremely cheap rates. I recharged for 250 rs (4 usd) and after a 15 min call to DIAC, I still have around 160 mins talktime on this left. And it has extremely good voice quality. This was suggested by Srikar who is on expat forum!!
Hope this helps many of the members trying to call DIAC.


Regards
Rupa







Oz2013 said:


> Congratssss Rupa.. Can you please help me know what details do DIAC require to identify my application once i call them..


----------



## Pardee

kejal22 said:


> Hi
> Have u contacted your co


Hi 
I've contacted CO on 9 OCT. HE replied that the process is going on


----------



## Oz2013

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi Oz2013,
> 
> 
> Firstly the primary or the secondary applicant should make a call and no one else
> 
> Secondly keep ur TRN number and passport number handy as they will ask for it
> 
> Thirdly, you can give them details on when u applied for Visa and what subclass u have applied for
> 
> the call might take around 10-14 mins
> 
> lastly I would suggest you to install nymgo and add credit points and call them at +61 1300 364 613
> 
> All expat members,
> Nymgo is a communication tool and once u install u can make international calls at an extremely cheap rates. I recharged for 250 rs (4 usd) and after a 15 min call to DIAC, I still have around 160 mins talktime on this left. And it has extremely good voice quality. This was suggested by Srikar who is on expat forum!!
> Hope this helps many of the members trying to call DIAC.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rupa




Thanks a lot Rupa this really helps


----------



## seanbp

vikasmart said:


> Hey friends
> 
> anybody travelling to Canberra...letz be in touch


Hi Vikasmart.

yes travelling next year some time in June.


----------



## Firetoy

He is taking a break 

Or he got granted and had a heart attack!



sylvia_australia said:


> where is felix?


----------



## Sazzad H

G D SINGH said:


> Well, Agents do have some knowledge about some complicated situations. Agents are really helpful to guide the applicant in complicated situations where you do not know what to do. But in simple and straight cases, there is nothing special that an agent do.
> 
> As you selected to go with the Agent, so there is nothing much that you could do at this stage. Anyways, you are already approaching the 5 weeks timeline, it seems you will get the CO in a day or so. So the max could be a wait of 7 days or so to get the medicals. But am sure, the result of this entire waiting & process is really sweet..."GRANT"
> 
> All the best..!


Totally agree with u bro....lets wait till next week and do my PPC...thanks again for ur feedback.


----------



## Blesse

Hi Guys,

I am now fully qualified to join this forum...I have lodged my Visa application yesterday.
Joining the queue for CO allocation..any Management consultants here..


----------



## coolbuddy2013

Hello expats,

What are the documents required for dependent family members? (wife and 9 month old son)

Thanks


----------



## dev9

*E Visa Log In*

My E visa screen show document status received.

How much time CO take from this stage?


----------



## nagravi

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I got a mail from CO asking payment for additional applicants like wife and son. Which is around AUD 2640.
> 
> I need to provide details to my CO like CC number, cvv2 number etc using form 1436.
> 
> So can I use prepaid travel card from banks like ICICI or axis bank?
> 
> Regards.


Hi, you included your spouse and kid as migrating or non migrating dependents?


----------



## Varun1

Hello friends,

My CO got allocated on 21st Oct and asked me number of documents .

I have sent all the documents by email on 4th nov as my maximum limit for files on evisa portal has already been reached.

I was only able to send my partner's document on evisa portal.

Now the problem is only my partner document is showing as RECEIVED on portal but the documents which I have sent by EMAIL are still showing as REQUESTED..

Means CO has not received my email or what.?

Please clarify ....


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Under which category do we upload the Form 80?


----------



## UU!

Salam,

I hope you guys are doing well. Today I got Meds & PCC request from my CO, I have some queries I will be obliged if you can kindly advise in this regard:

1. In last ten years I lived at three places in two countries, 2 in Pakistan and 1 in Iraq. Please let me know for which address I have to submit the PCC, for all 3 address OR only for last address in each country.
2. Do I have to be in Pakistan to get my & spouse PCC done.
3. Does anyone know how to get PCC done from Iraq Kurdistan Region.
4. Can I ask my CO to give me extension for till March for submitting PCC as I will visit Pakistan in March before that can’t submit PCC for Pakistan. Do they usually give such extension and what can the drawbacks of taking such extensions.
5. I’m planning to do Meds from Iraq, here we don’t have eMedical Service. Please let me what I have to prepare before going for Meds like documents etc…
6. In the letter named as “Request Documents or Info” CO has mentioned my Iraq address so does it mean I have to get my meds done from Iraq or I can get them done from Pakistan.
7. What tests are done in Meds so that I can do pre-assessment.
8. I take regular medicine (Eltroxin) for Thyroid, is it ok to mention in medical history form? It is not any serious disease, its hormonal malfunction which is treated by taking daily medicine. But I dun know how they will interpret it.


----------



## s_agrasen

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> What are the documents required for dependent family members? (wife and 9 month old son)
> 
> Thanks


For all the documents requirement, please see below link....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...68-south-australia-state-sponsorship-100.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...68-south-australia-state-sponsorship-101.html


----------



## s_agrasen

dev9 said:


> My E visa screen show document status received.
> 
> How much time CO take from this stage?


usually 6 weeks for CO allocation....


----------



## s_agrasen

sylvia_australia said:


> i was missing it firetoy


Oh...Congratulations Sylvia....

now, I understood that since the morning, why you are liking all the posts.....I can understand the exitement...


----------



## RedDevil19

Hi Friends,

Going for medicals tomorrow....me, wife and 3 yr old son....wish me luck 

Now only PCC is pending...its taking so long and don't know where to contact...just came to know from local police station that its with CID now. I hope by next weekend it ll be in my hand.

RedDevil


----------



## AM

Hello all 
Got my grant finally today morning. Got it from team 08 but from a diff co not CK

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## AM

Hello all 
Got my grant finally today morning. Got it from team 08 but from a diff co not CK

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## AM

Hello all 
Got my grant finally today morning. Got it from team 08 but from a diff co not CK

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

aravindhmohan*








​



AM said:


> Hello all
> Got my grant finally today morning. Got it from team 08 but from a diff co not CK
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## ROY2013

AM said:


> Hello all
> Got my grant finally today morning. Got it from team 08 but from a diff co not CK
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


Great news ..... Congrats !!!


----------



## s_agrasen

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Going for medicals tomorrow....me, wife and 3 yr old son....wish me luck
> 
> Now only PCC is pending...its taking so long and don't know where to contact...just came to know from local police station that its with CID now. I hope by next weekend it ll be in my hand.
> 
> RedDevil


Hey Reddvil, 

I dont know but if you want to call this co-incident...Me toooo going for Medical tomorrow morning with wife and 3 year old son.......

PCC is pending............Best of luck .....


----------



## amitk0703

Congrats mate


----------



## RedDevil19

s_agrasen said:


> Hey Reddvil,
> 
> I dont know but if you want to call this co-incident...Me toooo going for Medical tomorrow morning with wife and 3 year old son.......
> 
> PCC is pending............Best of luck .....


Good luck to u too bro


----------



## AM

Thanks Amit

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## AM

Thanks Roy

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## AM

Thanks firetoy

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## dchiniwal

For all those who want to verify of the Hospital has uploaded the medicals or if the medical reports have reached DIAC, follow the link 
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

At the bottm, you have option called "Print Information Sheet", click on it and you should be able to get the status in it.


----------



## sylvia_australia

I want to make a record by giving maximum likes to other like felix wants to make a record by receiving likes.
Regards

Prem


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations Rupa Pankaj and AM


----------



## RedDevil19

sylvia_australia said:


> I want to make a record by giving maximum likes to other like felix wants to make a record by receiving likes.
> Regards
> 
> Prem


lol


----------



## samkalu

Hi guys

Iam in the process of filling my visa app. Can anyone load the link on skill select where it says "continue a saved online visa application". Currently it says unavailable for me.

Btw seems like diac has changed their site.


----------



## dchiniwal

DIAC has changed the website since this morning.

ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login is currently down.


----------



## samkalu

dchiniwal said:


> DIAC has changed the website since this morning.
> 
> ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login is currently down.


Thanks for the response and confirmation.


----------



## zahon

Dear All

My agent had applied visa under the 189 category on the 31st Aug 2013. However till today I havent heard anything from the DAIC. I have done my PCC already however yet to do the medicals since the agent has asked me to wait for the letter (apparently) that comes from the CO requesting to the medicals.

From what i gather from the forums here, people can do the medicals in advance and upload however this agent of mine for some reason is asking me to wait for this. Anyways what I wanted to know is, what is general time line by when i would be asked for the medicals by CO. Its already over 2 months, does it take longer? Please advise since I am not getting any info out of this agent


----------



## Sinchan

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> SINCHAN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Firetoy and Congratulations to you too ... I actually could not follow the thread as you would understand I was busy preparing the documents my CO asked for and also I had to make arrangements for our vacation ...

Please be in touch. It would be nice if you can provide any help in finding a job ...

Thank you

Sinchan


----------



## Sinchan

manubadboy said:


> Congrats dude.. All the best for your future..
> I updated the sheet for you


Thanks buddy ...


----------



## Sinchan

manubadboy said:


> Congrats dude.. All the best for your future..
> I updated the sheet for you


Wish you too get your grant soon badboy ...


----------



## jjain

puneet556 said:


> I want to know CO appointed in our case for visa 190 on 22nd of oct 2013 and our agent had sent form of change in circumstances to DAIC for new boen baby , how much time they will take more to process our application and i have to pay more fee or not for new baby as our fees allready sent two months back.


The information is there on website. You can follow the below link
Including Family Members in Your Application

Also, there is Visa pricing estimator link on your application portal. You can use that as well. If I understand correctly, for dependents below 18years there should be no fees but still please verify from your end too. 

As far as time concerned for you to get the visa when a circumstance like adding a new born baby should not delay your process much because they do not have to do any verifications as such.

Good Luck!


----------



## Sinchan

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Congrats Sinchan.. that was really quick..
> 
> All the best for job hunt..
> 
> regards
> Rupa


Yup it was real fast .. and thank you for your wishes

Sinchan


----------



## Sunlight11

zahon said:


> Dear All
> 
> My agent had applied visa under the 189 category on the 31st Aug 2013. However till today I havent heard anything from the DAIC. I have done my PCC already however yet to do the medicals since the agent has asked me to wait for the letter (apparently) that comes from the CO requesting to the medicals.
> 
> From what i gather from the forums here, people can do the medicals in advance and upload however this agent of mine for some reason is asking me to wait for this. Anyways what I wanted to know is, what is general time line by when i would be asked for the medicals by CO. Its already over 2 months, does it take longer? Please advise since I am not getting any info out of this agent


This shouldn't be the case, cause Grants for Indian applicants are issued within 4-6 months if everything is front-loaded and no aberration is detected. Your agent needs to speak up...

Else I would recommend to clear the medicals up, sometimes they send the uploaded results to some of their own doctors for examination and that could take few months time.

So it is advisable to get the medicals out of way the soon as practicable for majority of the nationals including Indians.


----------



## Sinchan

Thank you friends for you good wishes ...

Best wishes to all my friends in the forum who are waiting for CO allocation or grant.

Sinchan


----------



## samkalu

Sinchan said:


> Thank you friends for you good wishes ...
> 
> Best wishes to all my friends in the forum who are waiting for CO allocation or grant.
> 
> Sinchan


congrats on your grant. wish you all the best for a speedy job allocation.


----------



## TheEndGame

sylvia_australia said:


> I want to make a record by giving maximum likes to other like felix wants to make a record by receiving likes.
> Regards
> 
> Prem


Prem when i logged in today, i was surprised to see so many notifications, now i know the reason


----------



## TheEndGame

Blesse said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am now fully qualified to join this forum...I have lodged my Visa application yesterday.
> Joining the queue for CO allocation..any Management consultants here..


Welcome to the party


----------



## TheEndGame

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> What are the documents required for dependent family members? (wife and 9 month old son)
> 
> Thanks


you will get list of document required once you lodge visa application, but for your reference here is list of documents i had uploaded

For Wife:
Charatcter:Form80, Form1221 and PCC
Language Ability:Letter from college, Degreee certificate and Marksheets
Birth Certificate
Passport
Marriage Certificate
Medical

For Son:
Passport
Birth Certificate
Family Photos
Medical
PCC ( Not compulsory )


----------



## TheEndGame

dev9 said:


> My E visa screen show document status received.
> 
> How much time CO take from this stage?


you will get CO after 5-6 weeks, But if you upload all documents in advance, you may get grant well before CO gets allocated. So hurry up!!!


----------



## terminator1

Sinchan said:


> Thank you friends for you good wishes ...
> 
> Best wishes to all my friends in the forum who are waiting for CO allocation or grant.
> 
> Sinchan


Congratulations sinchan... wish you the best for the next move! 
.....and thanks for your wishes.


----------



## TheEndGame

nagravi said:


> Hi, you included your spouse and kid as migrating or non migrating dependents?


Family members who will go Australia with you, will come under migrating dependents


----------



## TheEndGame

AM said:


> Hello all
> Got my grant finally today morning. Got it from team 08 but from a diff co not CK
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


Congrats AM, now party hard till PM


----------



## TheEndGame

sylvia_australia said:


> another dry day.
> 
> really sad


Har Sukhe ke baad Barish hoti hai


----------



## TheEndGame

TheEndGame said:


> Har Sukhe ke baad Barish hoti hai





coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I got a mail from CO asking payment for additional applicants like wife and son. Which is around AUD 2640.
> 
> I need to provide details to my CO like CC number, cvv2 number etc using form 1436.
> 
> So can I use prepaid travel card from banks like ICICI or axis bank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.


you can also use forex card from HDFC, it's quite cheap. check on HDFC website or contact near by branch.


----------



## TheEndGame

adnan qadir said:


> Is client number a same as EOI number?


nop, it's not


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations to all who got CO allocation and visa grant today...arty:arty:

Wish you all the very best for future...

Felix, Manu, We miss you a lot...

Ruchkal


----------



## ashish3116

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Hi Everyone, just wanted to share that I got the *Grant* today finally....sorry for posting it a little late. I am so happy and want to thank you all for you kind support through this forum. I lodged my case on 25th August and it is a little delayed but better late than never 

:drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## TheEndGame

ashish3116 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hi Everyone, just wanted to share that I got the *Grant* today finally....sorry for posting it a little late. I am so happy and want to thank you all for you kind support through this forum. I lodged my case on 25th August and it is a little delayed but better late than never
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats!!!! Ashish3116


----------



## ruchkal

Wow...:cheer2::cheer2: Congratulations.... Ashish3116arty:arty:arty:


All the very best and god blessings for your future endeavors... :angel::angel:

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## goodguy2

ashish3116 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hi Everyone, just wanted to share that I got the *Grant* today finally....sorry for posting it a little late. I am so happy and want to thank you all for you kind support through this forum. I lodged my case on 25th August and it is a little delayed but better late than never
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:




Congratulations :thumb:


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jango911

ashish3116 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hi Everyone, just wanted to share that I got the *Grant* today finally....sorry for posting it a little late. I am so happy and want to thank you all for you kind support through this forum. I lodged my case on 25th August and it is a little delayed but better late than never
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats mate and wish you all the best in future!


----------



## kejal22

gtaark said:


> Hi Kejal..I am in a similar situation.
> 
> I submitted all documents on Aug 30 and today is Oct 30...2 months completed.
> 
> Hope we get our GRANT soon :fingerscrossed:


Hi 
U have applied visa for which state


----------



## niravchaku

Happy to share that I got the grant on 5th Nov 

All the best for those who are waiting.


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi Friends,

I have just got invite for 190 skilled Visa. Since you are all in advanced stages of your application, please let me know the do's , don'ts and also the steps in detail pertaining to applying the visa.

Regards,
Shan.


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Ahhh!!!.. congrats Aravindh.. thats really a good news... all the best !!


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

amitk0703 said:


> I also got the same team...... CO name is Christopher KERR


Amit, I have the same CO as urs.. lets see how it goes..


----------



## akshay1229

niravchaku said:


> Happy to share that I got the grant on 5th Nov
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting.


Congratulations mate..!!!
Wish you good luck for new journey...


----------



## ram2013

AM said:


> Hello all Got my grant finally today morning. Got it from team 08 but from a diff co not CK Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


Hi AM,

That's really good news & presume Adelaide T8 will accelerate for more grants. 

Enjoy........

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon


----------



## shankii

ariyawansha81 said:


> Hi , same CO Bucket. I think team 8 is the most slowest team  .
> 
> Following are my time line.
> 
> IELTS	18-02-2013
> EOI	18-02-2013
> ACT*nomination	3/7/2013
> DIAC Invitation	3/7/2013
> VISA Lodge	9/7/2013
> Police Clearance 17/08/2013
> CO Assigned : 22/08/2013 - GSM Adelaide team 8
> Medical Test : 24/08/2013
> VISA Granted : ????



hi Have you got ur visa???


----------



## ssaditya

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have just got invite for 190 skilled Visa. Since you are all in advanced stages of your application, please let me know the do's , don'ts and also the steps in detail pertaining to applying the visa.
> 
> Regards,
> Shan.


upload all documents that you sent for statesponsorship then get appoinment for medicals and pcc one your emedicals and pcc is cleared u will get grant

all the best


----------



## TheEndGame

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have just got invite for 190 skilled Visa. Since you are all in advanced stages of your application, please let me know the do's , don'ts and also the steps in detail pertaining to applying the visa.
> 
> Regards,
> Shan.


Do's
Immediately pay visa fee.
Upload all documents requested. If documents are coloured upload them as it is else get them notarised.
Get medical done asap
Apply for pcc
Fill form 80 and form 1221 even if not asked for all applicants above 18.

Dont
Keep calm dont panic. Grants are taking more time on average


----------



## ssaditya

am waiting for my indian pcc from past three months please pray for me


----------



## samkalu

samkalu said:


> Thanks for the response and confirmation.


Still it is down I guess. I lodged a issue with t
E support


----------



## mohkam

Guys... Finally got the grant e-mail today... Just few hours after uploading my last document required by the CO....

I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous help and support...

I will be around to respond to people's questions as much as my experience allows.. 

Thanks again


----------



## bjpnr25

Hi All,

Congrats to all those who got grant. adn Gudluck to people waiting for Grant.

I have submitted application on 28th sep, got CO assigned on 4th Nov, i have been asked to submit form 80 and spouse academic Docs. I have submitted them on 7th Nov. Now, when could I expect my Grant. My CO belong to team 2 , initials - PB

Thanks


----------



## abhaytomar

UU! said:


> Salam,
> 
> I hope you guys are doing well. Today I got Meds & PCC request from my CO, I have some queries I will be obliged if you can kindly advise in this regard:
> 
> 1. In last ten years I lived at three places in two countries, 2 in Pakistan and 1 in Iraq. Please let me know for which address I have to submit the PCC, for all 3 address OR only for last address in each country.
> 2. Do I have to be in Pakistan to get my & spouse PCC done.
> 3. Does anyone know how to get PCC done from Iraq Kurdistan Region.
> 4. Can I ask my CO to give me extension for till March for submitting PCC as I will visit Pakistan in March before that can’t submit PCC for Pakistan. Do they usually give such extension and what can the drawbacks of taking such extensions.
> 5. I’m planning to do Meds from Iraq, here we don’t have eMedical Service. Please let me what I have to prepare before going for Meds like documents etc…
> 6. In the letter named as “Request Documents or Info” CO has mentioned my Iraq address so does it mean I have to get my meds done from Iraq or I can get them done from Pakistan.
> 7. What tests are done in Meds so that I can do pre-assessment.
> 8. I take regular medicine (Eltroxin) for Thyroid, is it ok to mention in medical history form? It is not any serious disease, its hormonal malfunction which is treated by taking daily medicine. But I dun know how they will interpret it.


Hi,
The PCC is required for each applicant for each country if the applicant lived for 12 months or more (cumulatively). No matter if you lived multiple places in a country.

If you are in Iraq and want to apply for PCC of Pakistan then you can visit Pakistan embassy in Iraq and apply for the PCC there, no need to visit Pakistan for this.
Medicals can be done at any place which is authorized by DIAC, you can go through the list of the authorized clinics and Doctors and visit there for your medicals with appointment.
You can call the doctor and ask them what all the test (medical tests) need to be done for you then you can go for a pre-assessment of those tests.
Thyroid is general disease so, I suggest you to check with the doctor (DIAC authrozied) and take his help to fill the medical form.

Best of luck to you...


----------



## DesiTadka

Trying to lodge visa application and pay fees but its down ....  

Any one has any updates about when will it be back up?


----------



## abhaytomar

AM said:


> Hello all
> Got my grant finally today morning. Got it from team 08 but from a diff co not CK
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


Hi,
Congats mate, My CO was also same initially but later another CO started communication with me and finaly sent me the Grant mail.


----------



## itisme

DesiTadka said:


> Trying to lodge visa application and pay fees but its down ....
> 
> Any one has any updates about when will it be back up?


Even I tried to Access my Application to view the status of uploaded documents.
(https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login)
No luck! Looks its still down!


----------



## nagravi

TheEndGame said:


> you will get list of document required once you lodge visa application, but for your reference here is list of documents i had uploaded
> 
> For Wife:
> Charatcter:Form80, Form1221 and PCC
> Language Ability:Letter from college, Degreee certificate and Marksheets
> Birth Certificate
> Passport
> Marriage Certificate
> Medical
> 
> For Son:
> Passport
> Birth Certificate
> Family Photos
> Medical
> PCC ( Not compulsory )


whether main applicant need to fill the Form 80?


----------



## bjpnr25

nagravi said:


> whether main applicant need to fill the Form 80?


Form 80 should be filled by main applicant also


----------



## samkalu

itisme said:


> Even I tried to Access my Application to view the status of uploaded documents.
> (https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login)
> No luck! Looks its still down!


I got a reply from support wanting me to check. I checked but still same issue. I informed them saying it is not working still


----------



## terminator1

its still down.. please confirm once it is up.
thanks.


----------



## ruchkal

mohkam said:


> Guys... Finally got the grant e-mail today... Just few hours after uploading my last document required by the CO....
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous help and support...
> :cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2:
> I will be around to respond to people's questions as much as my experience allows..
> 
> Thanks again


Wow.... Congratulations..... :tea::tea::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2:

Happy for you.....:drum:eace::drum:eace:

All the very best for your future mate..:thumb::thumb:

Regards

Ruchkal


----------



## DesiTadka

It's up now...


----------



## RedDevil19

ssaditya said:


> am waiting for my indian pcc from past three months please pray for me


Hi Aditya,

From where have u applied....even I m waiting for almost 2 months now and still no clue how long ll it take. I had to pay bribe to local police officers just to speed up the process and now our files are with CID. Now finding a corrupt CID officer to give us PCC asap. 

This is the exp of getting PCC from Mumbai.

I would suggest u to go and chk or else ask someone to visit police station....u never know how long it ll take.


----------



## midhunnellore

Hi Guys,

I lodged my application on 30-sep-2013 and Just called DIAC to see if a case officer has been assigned to me. She told me that the CO has not yet been assigned. . NOT SURE HOW MANY MORE DAYS WE NEED TO WAIT FOR CO ASSIGNMENT. 
FIRETOY!! PREDICTION PLEASE????


----------



## rashid.amm

DesiTadka said:


> Trying to lodge visa application and pay fees but its down ....
> 
> Any one has any updates about when will it be back up?


Dear frn, i just got the following msge:
Notice of DOIB - Changes to online lodgement services (You may face problem during VISA checking through online)

We are making changes to our online lodgement services from 22 November 2013. The changes will affect all current unsubmitted saved online visa applications. After this date, you will not be able to retrieve any unsubmitted saved online visa applications and you will need to commence a new application. If you do not want to lose your saved applications you need to submit your online visa applications before 22 November. Please ensure you meet the relevant criteria for your visa application before submission.​

thnks, rashid


----------



## ruchkal

midhunnellore said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my application on 30-sep-2013 and Just called DIAC to see if a case officer has been assigned to me. She told me that the CO has not yet been assigned. . NOT SURE HOW MANY MORE DAYS WE NEED TO WAIT FOR CO ASSIGNMENT.
> FIRETOY!! PREDICTION PLEASE????


Hi,

What is your visa category? Is it 189 or 190?

For 189- 8/9 weeks for CO allocation

For 190- 5/6 weeks for CO allocation 

Please update your signature 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

Ruchkal


----------



## RedDevil19

Not able to login to eVisa.......site down 

I have postponed my medicals to Monday due to some problem.


----------



## rashid.amm

itisme said:


> Even I tried to Access my Application to view the status of uploaded documents.
> (https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login)
> No luck! Looks its still down!


Dear frn, following msg may help u:
Notice of DOIB - Changes to online lodgement services (You may face problem during VISA checking through online)

We are making changes to our online lodgement services from 22 November 2013. The changes will affect all current unsubmitted saved online visa applications. After this date, you will not be able to retrieve any unsubmitted saved online visa applications and you will need to commence a new application. If you do not want to lose your saved applications you need to submit your online visa applications before 22 November. Please ensure you meet the relevant criteria for your visa application before submission.​

tnx, rashid


----------



## praveenfire

midhunnellore said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my application on 30-sep-2013 and Just called DIAC to see if a case officer has been assigned to me. She told me that the CO has not yet been assigned. . NOT SURE HOW MANY MORE DAYS WE NEED TO WAIT FOR CO ASSIGNMENT.
> FIRETOY!! PREDICTION PLEASE????


What is your VISA type - 189 or 190..?


----------



## Ben 10

mohkam said:


> Guys... Finally got the grant e-mail today... Just few hours after uploading my last document required by the CO....
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous help and support...
> 
> I will be around to respond to people's questions as much as my experience allows..
> 
> Thanks again


Wow.... Congratulations....


----------



## midhunnellore

189 Visa


----------



## felix2020

As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​


----------



## ruchkal

midhunnellore said:


> 189 Visa


Then standard time for CO allocation is 8 weeks..

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

But normally it takes like around 8-9 weeks.. So you will get your CO on somewhere around 27th November.. Don't call to DIBP on this month itself since when you give a call, they mark that on the application..

Sometimes CO get angry if there are lot of inquiries...

Keep in touch..

Ruchkal


----------



## RedDevil19

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​


Congrats Felix..........so much happy for u :cheer2::cheer2::clap2::clap2:

Its a party time


----------



## midhunnellore

ruchkal said:


> Then standard time for CO allocation is 8 weeks..
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> But normally it takes like around 8-9 weeks.. So you will get your CO on somewhere around 27th November.. Don't call to DIBP on this month itself since when you give a call, they mark that on the application..
> 
> Sometimes CO get angry if there are lot of inquiries...
> 
> Keep in touch..
> 
> Ruchkal


Oh Oh. Thanks for the tip!!. That is the last thing one would want to do...IRRITATE THE CO :tape2::tape2::tape2:


----------



## felix2020

RedDevil19 said:


> Congrats Felix..........so much happy for u :cheer2::cheer2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Its a party time


Thanks Red Devil ! I will pray for your quick grant !!


----------



## ruchkal

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​


Wow...:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Congratulations......

I am so happy for you buddy... I have been praying for you....

Regards
Ruchkal


----------



## waitingwaiting

finally the wait is over..direct 189 visa grant ..cannt believe still..applied on 16th sep 2013


----------



## Sazzad H

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​


CONGRATS FELIX2020! I am so happy for you man...feeling like i got my grant! You helped ppl like me several times...God has honored you with this gift!!!


----------



## Ambersariya

felix2020 said:


> as of 07-11-2013 10:00 am acdt, felix2020 is an australian permanent resident !!​
> thanks to firetoy, mithu, manubadboy, sylvia, apple 4s, and everyone else (sorry, if i missed someone).​


congrats felix2020


----------



## Birender

waitingwaiting said:


> finally the wait is over..direct 189 visa grant ..cannt believe still..applied on 16th sep 2013


congratulations .. 

which team and CO initials please?


----------



## jjain

waitingwaiting said:


> finally the wait is over..direct 189 visa grant ..cannt believe still..applied on 16th sep 2013


congrats..was the Form 80 also uploaded in your case?


----------



## felix2020

As of 07-11-2103 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
Thanks Firetoy, Mithu, Sylvia, Manubadboy and everyone else !!​


----------



## vikasmart

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​


CONRATS FELIX


----------



## akshay1229

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2103 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!
> 
> Thanks Firetoy, Mithu, Sylvia, Manubadboy and everyone else !!


Hey mate..congrats....u served a lot and gained ur return...


----------



## Birender

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2103 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks Firetoy, Mithu, Sylvia, Manubadboy and everyone else !!​


congratulationsssss!!!!! partyyy... 

CO initials??


----------



## Rushi

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​



Hi Felix2020,

Congratz and I am so happy for you friend... You've been very helpful for all of us...
Hope everyone will receive the golden mail very soon (including me ) lane:lane:lane:

Best of luck
Rushi


----------



## praveenreddy

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​


Congratulations Felix ur wait game is over. So happy for u as u have already predicted ur grant this week by Friday it reached u oneday before. 

Best of luck.


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi gtaark

Any update from co. Did u get the reply


----------



## agaoe33

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​


Congrats dude!!!!


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Congrats Felix2020

All the best for ur job hunt .. and a big thanks for all the help u have been rendering on the forum

Regards




felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2103 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks Firetoy, Mithu, Sylvia, Manubadboy and everyone else !!​


----------



## tarangoyal

ssaditya said:


> am waiting for my indian pcc from past three months please pray for me


Why is it taking so much time? If police verification was good in your passport application, PCC is given on the same day.


----------



## cooluno

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Under which category do we upload the Form 80?


It comes under character assessment documents, one of the options is Form 80.  Took me a while, and a timely help form a forum member to find the same too!!!


----------



## Ambersariya

*hi to all expatians.....

I have lodged 190 application on 8th of oct, pls share the URL from where we will check the status..... w8ting early for CO allocatiom as 5th week is commencing.....*


----------



## praveenfire

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2103 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks Firetoy, Mithu, Sylvia, Manubadboy and everyone else !!​


Many Many Congratulations..Felix

All the best for your future.........


----------



## gtaark

Congrats Felix :lock1: :thumb:



felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​


----------



## Ambersariya

tarangoyal said:


> Why is it taking so much time? If police verification was good in your passport application, PCC is given on the same day.


YES..i GOT ON THE SAME DAY... FROM PASSPORT OFFICE...


----------



## gtaark

Nothing yet!!

I have sent an email to CO on Monday and till now no reply.

Usually she responds the next day, but this time 3 days passed and no reply.

Hope for the best.




praveenreddy said:


> Hi gtaark
> 
> Any update from co. Did u get the reply


----------



## rashid.amm

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2103 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks Firetoy, Mithu, Sylvia, Manubadboy and everyone else !!​


congrats.....pls give us suggestion, how to persevere in waiting for 189 visa.


----------



## Jango911

vikasmart said:


> CONRATS FELIX


Gr8 news all the best for future!


----------



## midhunnellore

Amazing Felix. Congrats


----------



## Ambersariya

Ambersariya said:


> *hi to all expatians.....
> 
> I have lodged 190 application on 8th of oct, pls share the URL from where we will check the status..... w8ting early for CO allocatiom as 5th week is commencing.....*


*reggers:reggers:*


----------



## Ambersariya

Being seniors(Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S)


Pls suggest...


----------



## abby0910

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​


Congrats Felix!!!:flame:


----------



## sylvia_australia

Ambersariya said:


> Being seniors(Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S)
> 
> 
> Pls suggest...


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


login with your trn and password.

for co you can call DIBP at 00611300364613.

or do not upload your pcc upfront. in this case co will contact you for the same (pcc). there is no other way to know the status.


----------



## gbhatia7

Hi Felix,
Congratulations. Party hard man!! You deserve it.


----------



## gbhatia7

Felic, Can you predict something for me when can i expect a Case Officer. I applied on 3rd October and today completed exactly 5 weeks, but havent heard anything from the CO.


----------



## RedDevil19

tarangoyal said:


> Why is it taking so much time? If police verification was good in your passport application, PCC is given on the same day.


It depends on ur passport...if u hv recent passport thn u get it on the same day. In our case we have 7 year old passports and they had to initiate the process of police verification. This normally takes 6-8 weeks depending on how fast your file is transferred from local police to CID to passport office. for me its almost 2 months and still waiting.

So check your passport and apply for PCC.......don't wait for CO to ask for it.


----------



## sylvia_australia

:flame::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:A very very big congrats to all who got grant and specially to felix.
i am so happy for you peoplereggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:reggers:


----------



## sylvia_australia

RedDevil19 said:


> It depends on ur passport...if u hv recent passport thn u get it on the same day. In our case we have 7 year old passports and they had to initiate the process of police verification. This normally takes 6-8 weeks depending on how fast your file is transferred from local police to CID to passport office. for me its almost 2 months and still waiting.
> 
> So check your passport and apply for PCC.......don't wait for CO to ask for it.


last year when i was collecting documents to apply for canada immigration, i got the pcc on same day on my passport which was 8 years old.
:thumb:


----------



## delhi78

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2103 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks Firetoy, Mithu, Sylvia, Manubadboy and everyone else !!​


Congrats felix.....your break did the trick..lol !!! Happy for you.Party on buddy!!!


----------



## Ambersariya

sylvia_australia said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> 
> login with your trn and password.
> 
> for co you can call DIBP at 00611300364613.
> 
> or do not upload your pcc upfront. in this case co will contact you for the same (pcc). there is no other way to know the status.[/QUOTE
> 
> THANX BUDDY.....


----------



## sylvia_australia

firetoy please give me the link of spreadsheet.


----------



## sajeesh salim

we made our first visit last week.......it was a great experience


----------



## RedDevil19

sylvia_australia said:


> last year when i was collecting documents to apply for canada immigration, i got the pcc on same day on my passport which was 8 years old.
> :thumb:



This is really crazy.....we don't have any option but to wait now.


----------



## praveenreddy

gtaark said:


> Nothing yet!!
> 
> I have sent an email to CO on Monday and till now no reply.
> 
> Usually she responds the next day, but this time 3 days passed and no reply.
> 
> Hope for the best.


Yes will hope for the best May be she is on the leave or else might be she is preparing ur grant as u r very near to the max time of 190 visa standard time. 

I strongly pray that u will get ur grant with in no time.


----------



## delhi78

Hello friends....my agent called up today for my present and previous residencial details to fill up form 80.after i enquired he told me that he recieved a request for form 80 couple of days ago.as per my timeline it suggests that i have been appointed a co(which was expected anytime now).as everthing apart from form 80 was frontloaded in my apllication and nothing else has been asked for,still the co will return to my case after 25+ days(as read so many times in various threads) or i can expect a grant soon? And if yes then in how much time??? Please suggest thanks.


----------



## sylvia_australia

its my humble request to all please always press thanks button if any post help you.


----------



## Birender

On the worst scenario,

If a candidate fails to provide documents asked by CO in 28 days, what would happen?


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2103 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks Firetoy, Mithu, Sylvia, Manubadboy and everyone else !!​





Dear felix2020 :thumb:


I am so happy and delighted for u. U’ve made it man :flame: U have helped so many ppl in this forum and finally u got the RESULT u were waiting for. :drum:I wish u the best in everything in Australia felix2020. I hope u’d be very active in this forum. Thanks again for ur help @ each and every stage Felix2020. Have a great day celebrating what u’ve achieved today…make this day a very memorable one hoto:



Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## strikerjax

Congrats Firetoy!! Good luck with your Aussie journey!!


----------



## praveenfire

delhi78 said:


> Hello friends....my agent called up today for my present and previous residencial details to fill up form 80.after i enquired he told me that he recieved a request for form 80 couple of days ago.as per my timeline it suggests that i have been appointed a co(which was expected anytime now).as everthing apart from form 80 was frontloaded in my apllication and nothing else has been asked for,still the co will return to my case after 25+ days(as read so many times in various threads) or i can expect a grant soon? And if yes then in how much time??? Please suggest thanks.



It totally depends on your CO. 

Sometimes CO issue the GRANT within couple of days after they receive the requested documents while some CO's looks in to that particular case after 28 days.

Couple of things what you can do is
1. Email the document to the CO and also upload the same to EVisa page
2. Follow up with the CO after one week

In my case, my agent emailed him all documents on the same day. A week later, they sent an status update email to the CO. and I got it my visa 10 days after sending the documents

Cheers

Praveen


----------



## deepajose

Hi All,

Co asked additional documents today. Can anyone tell me what to submit for 'Evidence Of member Of Family Unit' for my son? My son is 1.10 years onld only. Form 80 should be submitted for him as well? Can anyone throw some light...


----------



## praveenfire

Birender said:


> On the worst scenario,
> 
> If a candidate fails to provide documents asked by CO in 28 days, what would happen?



This is what's written in the email from CO
" If we do not receive any response from you within the timeframe specified above, or if your response is unsatisfactory or incomplete, then in accordance with legislation, your application may be decided based on the available information."


----------



## sylvia_australia

you can provide some family photographs or some documents which shows your and your's spouse name (vaccination card or ration card in india).



deepajose said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Co asked additional documents today. Can anyone tell me what to submit for 'Evidence Of member Of Family Unit' for my son? My son is 1.10 years onld only. Form 80 should be submitted for him as well? Can anyone throw some light...


----------



## gtaark

Thanks Praveen for prayers :thumb:

How's your case progressing?



praveenreddy said:


> Yes will hope for the best May be she is on the leave or else might be she is preparing ur grant as u r very near to the max time of 190 visa standard time.
> 
> I strongly pray that u will get ur grant with in no time.


----------



## Oz2013

Hi All,

A good news from my side - My application has been assigned to a CO today ( 7th Nov 2013 ) Team 33, CO is KD.

She has requested for more Info and strangely she requires Australian Federal Police Clearance for me . Which I do not have as i have "never ever" traveled out of India. What should I reply to her then ??


----------



## delhi78

Hello friends....my agent called up today for my present and previous residencial details to fill up form 80.after i enquired he told me that he recieved a request for form 80 couple of days ago.as per my timeline it suggests that i have been appointed a co(which was expected anytime now).as everthing apart from form 80 was frontloaded in my apllication and nothing else has been asked for,still the co will return to my case after 25+ days(as read so many times in various threads) or i can expect a grant soon? And if yes then in how much time??? Please suggest thanks.


----------



## Ambersariya

RedDevil19 said:


> This is really crazy.....we don't have any option but to wait now.


we are in the same boat, keep fingers crossed for this month.... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:Best of luck.....


----------



## thanich

Sinchan said:


> Thanks Firetoy and Congratulations to you too ... I actually could not follow the thread as you would understand I was busy preparing the documents my CO asked for and also I had to make arrangements for our vacation ...
> 
> Please be in touch. It would be nice if you can provide any help in finding a job ...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sinchan


Congrats Sinchan...


----------



## thanich

waitingwaiting said:


> finally the wait is over..direct 189 visa grant ..cannt believe still..applied on 16th sep 2013


Congrats waitingwaiting....


----------



## thanich

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2103 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks Firetoy, Mithu, Sylvia, Manubadboy and everyone else !!​


Congrats felix2020...


----------



## deepajose

sylvia_australia said:


> you can provide some family photographs or some documents which shows your and your's spouse name (vaccination card or ration card in india).


Ok..Thanks for the info... And congrats for your grant...


----------



## terminator1

congrats felix2020


----------



## srikar

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2103 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks Firetoy, Mithu, Sylvia, Manubadboy and everyone else !!​


Congrats felix,All the best!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firetoy

Hi buddy!
You are on 189 visa. Don't expect Co till the end of November!!




midhunnellore said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my application on 30-sep-2013 and Just called DIAC to see if a case officer has been assigned to me. She told me that the CO has not yet been assigned. . NOT SURE HOW MANY MORE DAYS WE NEED TO WAIT FOR CO ASSIGNMENT.
> FIRETOY!! PREDICTION PLEASE????


----------



## delhi78

bjpnr25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to all those who got grant. adn Gudluck to people waiting for Grant.
> 
> I have submitted application on 28th sep, got CO assigned on 4th Nov, i have been asked to submit form 80 and spouse academic Docs. I have submitted them on 7th Nov. Now, when could I expect my Grant. My CO belong to team 2 , initials - PB
> 
> Thanks


HI, Bjpnr.Your and my timeline are same.I too recieved a mail from co yesterday asking for form 80.Co from team 4 initials SH.Please share any further progresss.Thanks.


----------



## delhi78

Anybody please any inputs on team 4 with initials SH.How swiftnis this team?Thanks.


----------



## Firetoy

Well my friend, heartly congratulations! Obviusly you needed a break to get your grant. Happy to see that you didn't have a heart attack!!!!!
Here is my seal for you mate!

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

FELIX2020*








​



felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2103 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks Firetoy, Mithu, Sylvia, Manubadboy and everyone else !!​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

Oz2013*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Mohkam*








​


----------



## Oz2013

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> Oz2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks a lot Firetoy .... I had a question as well on my previous post. can you please suggest ..Waiting for your reply friend...


----------



## Firetoy

It's in my signature. Also felix has the link on his signature. More people too!
But here it is 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club




sylvia_australia said:


> firetoy please give me the link of spreadsheet.


----------



## mohkam

delhi78 said:


> Hello friends....my agent called up today for my present and previous residencial details to fill up form 80.after i enquired he told me that he recieved a request for form 80 couple of days ago.as per my timeline it suggests that i have been appointed a co(which was expected anytime now).as everthing apart from form 80 was frontloaded in my apllication and nothing else has been asked for,still the co will return to my case after 25+ days(as read so many times in various threads) or i can expect a grant soon? And if yes then in how much time??? Please suggest thanks.


It largely depends on your CO himself and how he is organizing the cases he is dealing with.. but In normal cases you should expect your grant letter within a week from submitting form 80


----------



## dchiniwal

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2103 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks Firetoy, Mithu, Sylvia, Manubadboy and everyone else !!​


Wow...Congratulations Felix


----------



## Firetoy

Is that your CO? When did you get to know about your CO allocation???




delhi78 said:


> Anybody please any inputs on team 4 with initials SH.How swiftnis this team?Thanks.


----------



## varsja

I am still waiting on my husband's IELTS results which will be late due to Indian holidays and what if I get the results after the prescribed 28 days of time to submit all documents, Should I be sending a mail again to my CO telling her about the delay or what is going to happen now?? ... Pls suggest,,,,


----------



## waitingwaiting

thanks everyone.. i uploaded all documents upfront..gsm team 33 brisbane initials lp


----------



## mohkam

varsja said:


> I am still waiting on my husband's IELTS results which will be late due to Indian holidays and what if I get the results after the prescribed 28 days of time to submit all documents, Should I be sending a mail again to my CO telling her about the delay or what is going to happen now?? ... Pls suggest,,,,


Tell your CO about the delay... you may also upload an evidence that he has done the test already.... CO should give an extension for another 28 days..


----------



## 0z_dream

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2103 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks Firetoy, Mithu, Sylvia, Manubadboy and everyone else !!​


Congrats felix


----------



## s_agrasen

RedDevil19 said:


> Not able to login to eVisa.......site down
> 
> I have postponed my medicals to Monday due to some problem.


Hi, 

I am also not able to login to evisa....

Why did you postponed to medical????


----------



## s_agrasen

Firetoy said:


> It's in my signature. Also felix has the link on his signature. More people too!
> But here it is 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club


it is very strange to know that all, who has uploaded their states, NO ONE for South Australia....


----------



## RedDevil19

s_agrasen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also not able to login to evisa....
> 
> Why did you postponed to medical????


I can login now. 

My wife fell sick (high fever) so had to postpone.


----------



## s_agrasen

RedDevil19 said:


> I can login now.
> 
> My wife fell sick (high fever) so had to postpone.


Oh...Ok.


----------



## is5yk

Congrats Felix2020.. Wish u all the best for your future endeavours..

Regards
Is5yk


----------



## Jango911

RedDevil19 said:


> I can login now.
> 
> My wife fell sick (high fever) so had to postpone.


May your family be in best health for medicals . . . 

We are recovering ourselves . . . all the best to the best of health to all awaiting medicals . . .:lock1:

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## s_agrasen

Hello, 

I just login to my eVISA, but i just observed that for the douments Date received and actual uploaded date is different. What does it mean?

It shows data received different, and uploaded different, Status, : RECEIVED


----------



## tarangoyal

Ambersariya said:


> *hi to all expatians.....
> 
> I have lodged 190 application on 8th of oct, pls share the URL from where we will check the status.....*


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Jango911

s_agrasen said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just login to my eVISA, but i just observed that for the douments Date received and actual uploaded date is different. What does it mean?
> 
> It shows data received different, and uploaded different, Status, : RECEIVED



Hi s_agrasen,

In my opinion the date you uploaded and the CO/team received the docs is the difference . . . I have the same status . . . let us see if some senior pro can comment further to reduce our doubts . . .

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## tarangoyal

RedDevil19 said:


> It depends on ur passport...if u hv recent passport thn u get it on the same day. In our case we have 7 year old passports and they had to initiate the process of police verification. This normally takes 6-8 weeks depending on how fast your file is transferred from local police to CID to passport office. for me its almost 2 months and still waiting.
> 
> So check your passport and apply for PCC.......don't wait for CO to ask for it.


I applied for PCC on 22 October. I was scheduled an appointment for 6th novemeber but i made a visit on 1st November and they provided PCC on the same day. Yes, my passport is nearly 4 years old.


----------



## Birender

Guys,

Tomorrow is Friday. Another week coming to an end.

May god bless us all with an amazing weekend. May DIBP bless us with a heavy shower of GRANTS and CO allocation.

Cheers guys!!


----------



## Firetoy

That's weird man!
Write an email to her stating that you have never travelled nor live in Australia. It is, I guess, impossible to have an AFP certificate if you haven't been here!
Ask her for instructions!



Oz2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A good news from my side - My application has been assigned to a CO today ( 7th Nov 2013 ) Team 33, CO is KD.
> 
> She has requested for more Info and strangely she requires Australian Federal Police Clearance for me . Which I do not have as i have "never ever" traveled out of India. What should I reply to her then ??


----------



## ruchkal

Birender said:


> Guys,
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday. Another week coming to an end.
> 
> May god bless us all with an amazing weekend. May DIBP bless us with a heavy shower of GRANTS and CO allocation.
> 
> Cheers guys!!


Fantastic Friday is Full of grants... :lock1::lock1:

Keep your fingers crossed expats....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Manubadboy, you will surely get your grant tomorrow..:thumb::thumb:

Good luck everybody...

Ruchkal


----------



## Firetoy

Fridays are good for grants!!!!



Birender said:


> Guys,
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday. Another week coming to an end.
> 
> May god bless us all with an amazing weekend. May DIBP bless us with a heavy shower of GRANTS and CO allocation.
> 
> Cheers guys!!


----------



## delhi78

Firetoy said:


> Is that your CO? When did you get to know about your CO allocation???


Couple of hours ago...my agent called me for sme details to complete form 80.everything else was frontloaded.when should i expect grant firetoy?


----------



## svshinde83

Hello All,

I have applied for 189 VISA on 28.10.2013.
I want to know if it is mandatory to undergo medical check up and submit the report?
My agent says that it is optional.
Please help.


----------



## Birender

svshinde83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 VISA on 28.10.2013.
> I want to know if it is mandatory to undergo medical check up and submit the report?
> My agent says that it is optional.
> Please help.


he is a dumb agent then. Medicals and police verification is mandatory.


----------



## Firetoy

Well, if they ask only for form 80 tomorrow could be your day if your agent uploads it today. Good luck for tomorrow and congrats for your co allocation!



delhi78 said:


> Couple of hours ago...my agent called me for sme details to complete form 80.everything else was frontloaded.when should i expect grant firetoy?


----------



## delhi78

Firetoy said:


> Well, if they ask only for form 80 tomorrow could be your day if your agent uploads it today. Good luck for tomorrow and congrats for your co allocation!


Thanks firetoy....still watin for ur co allocation stamp though!!! Hope to hear the golden words soon from my agent.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

delhi78*








​


----------



## Firetoy

Hey delhi78, according to the spreadsheet, your CO is quite fast. Only two people had your same co, but they got the grant quite quick!


----------



## hyksos

How about me FireToy,
Got my medical done today. aFP was sent on monday, can i get granted next week?
Please advice me
Thanks


----------



## svshinde83

Thanks Birender.


----------



## Firetoy

Good luck for everyone tomorrow, especially for Gtaark!


----------



## zahon

Sunlight11 said:


> This shouldn't be the case, cause Grants for Indian applicants are issued within 4-6 months if everything is front-loaded and no aberration is detected. Your agent needs to speak up...
> 
> Else I would recommend to clear the medicals up, sometimes they send the uploaded results to some of their own doctors for examination and that could take few months time.
> 
> So it is advisable to get the medicals out of way the soon as practicable for majority of the nationals including Indians.


thanks for your inputs..wil definitely get the medicals done..its jus tht the agent has the acces n everythn so donno hw to go abt it..will try n spk to them..thanks again for ur help..

regards

zah


----------



## Firetoy

Hi hyksos!
I need more details. Please, add your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club and also add your signature!




hyksos said:


> How about me FireToy,
> Got my medical done today. aFP was sent on monday, can i get granted next week?
> Please advice me
> Thanks


----------



## hyksos

Firetoy said:


> Hi hyksos!
> I need more details. Please, add your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club and also add your signature!


Thanks FireToy
i did update in the table any changed my signature
Can you give me the prediction?
just for reassurance
Thanks ^^


----------



## murali2610

Hi friends,

I have uploaded most of the documents(except Form80 and PCC) along with my eVisa application. But the status never changed from recommended even though I could see them in the attached documents section. Now after CO allocation I was asked to submit all the documents again. I sent these documents again to CO through email and also uploaded them again in eVisa application. Now after a day the status of these documents say 'Received' with a date. What does this mean? I have recently applied for US FBI clearance and I don't expect it to receive it within 28 days. Should I notify this to CO immediately and ask for extension?

Regards,
Murali


----------



## delhi78

Firetoy said:


> Hey delhi78, according to the spreadsheet, your CO is quite fast. Only two people had your same co, but they got the grant quite quick!


Lukin forward to it firetoy....and thanks for the stamp


----------



## Varun1

varun1 said:


> hello friends,
> 
> my co got allocated on 21st oct and asked me number of documents .
> 
> I have sent all the documents by email on 4th nov as my maximum limit for files on evisa portal has already been reached.
> 
> I was only able to send my partner's document on evisa portal.
> 
> Now the problem is only my partner document is showing as received on portal but the documents which i have sent by email are still showing as requested..
> 
> Means co has not received my email or what.?
> 
> Please clarify ....


please help seniors....


----------



## terminator1

Varun1 said:


> please help seniors....



no need to worry.. email sent on docs may or may not be uploaded....
docs uploaded are seen on the application.
co will have a look at the co...
you can ask your co whether he/she has received the email...
and notify that the other doc has been uploaded.
all the best


----------



## Firetoy

I'm really impressed with your timeline hyksos!
You got your CO in less than a month. Well, I don't know what to say, there must be a lack of nurses in Vic if your CO has been allocated so quickly!!!
You uploaded everything, so I guess you should have your grant in a week time!
Good luck even for tomorrow!



hyksos said:


> Thanks FireToy
> i did update in the table any changed my signature
> Can you give me the prediction?
> just for reassurance
> Thanks ^^


----------



## Varun1

terminator1 said:


> no need to worry.. email sent on docs may or may not be uploaded....
> docs uploaded are seen on the application.
> co will have a look at the co...
> you can ask your co whether he/she has received the email...
> and notify that the other doc has been uploaded.
> all the best


THANKS ! 

i HAVE already asked the CO to send me a confirmation message but no reply from his side...

I am worried because last date of document submission is near...

Means documents sent thru email wont show up as RECEIVED on application portal?


----------



## praveenreddy

Firetoy said:


> Good luck for everyone tomorrow, especially for Gtaark!


Hi firetoy,

Hope ur wishes come true for gtaark wish him all the best . Firetoy according to spreadsheet can u tell how many people got the Co named R L from team2. I know that gtaark and myself got co and he is waiting from long back for his grant. Iam getting tensed that even I should wait for such a long time although case officer did not requested any extra documents for me.


----------



## hyksos

Firetoy said:


> I'm really impressed with your timeline hyksos!
> You got your CO in less than a month. Well, I don't know what to say, there must be a lack of nurses in Vic if your CO has been allocated so quickly!!!
> You uploaded everything, so I guess you should have your grant in a week time!
> Good luck even for tomorrow!


Thanks
I also felt that i am lucky to get CO that fast.
I hope team 7 - Adelaide will grant me a visa soon.
You have been very supportive for this forum.
Thanks again Firetoy


----------



## millerfung

Hi everyone, I lodged my 190 app on 11/10/2013, got co requesting my pcc, my de facto parter health check evidence and pcc today. Adelaide team 6 initial MB.
I have actually uploaded those docs he requested before, but I reply him back with those docs attached. I have front loaded everything, does it mean that he alrdy had a look at other docs I submitted and found no problem with it? When am I expecting the grant? I actually called on Wednesday and was told that co hasn't been allocated, so it was allocated today and he alrdy finished reading other docs I submitted? Thanks guys! I am onshore applicant, accountant.


----------



## sendshaz

bjpnr25 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to all those who got grant. adn Gudluck to people waiting for Grant.
> 
> I have submitted application on 28th sep, got CO assigned on 4th Nov, i have been asked to submit form 80 and spouse academic Docs. I have submitted them on 7th Nov. Now, when could I expect my Grant. My CO belong to team 2 , initials - PB
> 
> Thanks


Heklo,
My sis got same CO allocated for her.She lodged visa on 14th sep.One query,aftet submission of requested docs did you recieve any confirmation mail?Any changes on the e-visa page **** date change beside status???Kindly reply.Thanks.


----------



## Firetoy

OMG, your CO is really slow!!!
Here it is:


----------



## terminator1

Varun1 said:


> THANKS !
> 
> i HAVE already asked the CO to send me a confirmation message but no reply from his side...
> 
> I am worried because last date of document submission is near...
> 
> Means documents sent thru email wont show up as RECEIVED on application portal?


just wait for a week... they dont check mails...


----------



## Firetoy

Hi millerfung!
Didn't you apply for 189 before????



millerfung said:


> Hi everyone, I lodged my 190 app on 11/10/2013, got co requesting my pcc, my de facto parter health check evidence and pcc today. Adelaide team 6 initial MB.
> I have actually uploaded those docs he requested before, but I reply him back with those docs attached. I have front loaded everything, does it mean that he alrdy had a look at other docs I submitted and found no problem with it? When am I expecting the grant? I actually called on Wednesday and was told that co hasn't been allocated, so it was allocated today and he alrdy finished reading other docs I submitted? Thanks guys! I am onshore applicant, accountant.


----------



## akshay1229

new wonderful and colorful website by DIBP....


----------



## demigwen

Hi Firetoy,

When I checked my online status this morning, the 'organize your health' links disappeared for me and my wife. But my daughter's section still has organize your health link. I am concern about what happen to her meds. Are we required to do her medical again? We submitted all requirements and everything is received except hers. I ma wondering if there is something wrong V.V By the way, we already have a CO.


----------



## demigwen

Hi Firetoy,

When I checked my online status this morning, the 'organize your health' links disappeared for me and my wife. But my daughter's section still has organize your health link. I am concern about what happen to her meds. Are we required to do her medical again? We submitted all requirements and everything is received except hers. I ma wondering if there is something wrong V.V By the way, we already have a CO.


----------



## iesus

Hi Anshul,

I lodged the application as well...confused for two things:

meds -> i think i need to wait for CO..they will tell me where to get the meds done..correct?
PCC -> what is the process here? i live in bangalore, passport has hometown's address...please suggest.


----------



## Blesse

Hi All,

For applicants who do not have sufficient limit in their credit card, please follow these steps. I did these and submitted the fees of 7040 AUD for me & family without any hassles.

Visit your nearest Thomas Cook foreign exchange office in your city with a
1) Photocopy of your passport
2) Print of Visa invite letter from DIAC
3) Cheque for payment.

They will calculate the amount for which the Cheque has to be written. The conversion rate will be approximately 4 to 5 rupees per dollar higher than what you see in foreign exchange websites like XE - The World's Favorite Currency and Foreign Exchange Site because those rates are wholesale exchange rates when banks deal millions of dollars. However retail rates are always higher than wholesale rates.

You will be given the receipt for the payment after a couple of forms are filled and cheque is given.

You will receive a borderless prepaid multi currency Master card issued by Thomas Cook. Once your cheque is cleared your prepaid card will be loaded with AUD of your requested value.


----------



## gtaark

Thanks Buddy :fingerscrossed:



Firetoy said:


> Good luck for everyone tomorrow, especially for Gtaark!


----------



## ahmedhasan

Ben 10 said:


> Wow.... Congratulations....



Dear My grant mate 

could you please let me know when we can get our grant???????????????

really fed up with waiting


----------



## florence1222

hi everyone, especially fellow members that have received their grants...

i am just wondering...

on the evisa page, once the CO requested for the extra documents and after submitting them (by email/upload on evisa page), will the requested documents status changed from 'requested' to 'received' or in most cases, they wont get updated until the case is finalise and grant?

since mine has been showing 'requested' for a month already since I sent the documents...

cheers.


----------



## RajXetri

abby0910 said:


> Congrats Felix!!!:flame:


Congratulations felix2020 for the visa grant!!Best of luck for al of us waiting the same 

RAJ


----------



## RajXetri

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​


Congratulations buddy!!All the best for future endeavor!!
All the best for all of us waiting the same !!

raj


----------



## Firetoy

Mine didnt change till the grant 





florence1222 said:


> hi everyone, especially fellow members that have received their grants...
> 
> i am just wondering...
> 
> on the evisa page, once the CO requested for the extra documents and after submitting them (by email/upload on evisa page), will the requested documents status changed from 'requested' to 'received' or in most cases, they wont get updated until the case is finalise and grant?
> 
> since mine has been showing 'requested' for a month already since I sent the documents...
> 
> cheers.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Patience is the key of success.
I am waiting from last eight years.
Its a long story.
Now finally lodge visa after 8 years.
Some times i still feel its a dream.
So my suggest his to remain calm and relax.
If anyone like please press thanks button


----------



## RajXetri

sylvia_australia said:


> Patience is the key of success.
> I am waiting from last eight years.
> Its a long story.
> Now finally lodge visa after 8 years.
> Some times i still feel its a dream.
> So my suggest his to remain calm and relax


best of luck dude,may you get grant soon and your long wait ends very very soon!!
raj


----------



## Firetoy

No no, you dont have to go again for meds. Don't pay too much attention to the visa documents status. It doesn't mean anything. Wait for your CO. He/she will ask for what he/she needs. Now you must wait, it's all you can do. Be patient! 



demigwen said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> When I checked my online status this morning, the 'organize your health' links disappeared for me and my wife. But my daughter's section still has organize your health link. I am concern about what happen to her meds. Are we required to do her medical again? We submitted all requirements and everything is received except hers. I ma wondering if there is something wrong V.V By the way, we already have a CO.


----------



## RajXetri

Firetoy said:


> I'm really impressed with your timeline hyksos!
> You got your CO in less than a month. Well, I don't know what to say, there must be a lack of nurses in Vic if your CO has been allocated so quickly!!!
> You uploaded everything, so I guess you should have your grant in a week time!
> Good luck even for tomorrow!


firetoy,
can u please provide the spread sheet link i want to enter my details !!
thanks in advance...

raj


----------



## Firetoy

RajXetri said:


> firetoy,
> can u please provide the spread sheet link i want to enter my details !!
> thanks in advance...
> 
> raj


Here it is Raj
189&190 Visa Aspirants Club


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

FELIX2020*








​
I CAN'T SAY WELCOME TO AUSTRALIA (YOU ARE ALREADY HERE), BUT WHAT I CAN SAY IS "ENJOY YOUR AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT STATUS!!!!"


----------



## parmeetsm

sylvia_australia said:


> Patience is the key of success.
> I am waiting from last eight years.
> Its a long story.
> Now finally lodge visa after 8 years.
> Some times i still feel its a dream.
> So my suggest his to remain calm and relax.
> If anyone like please press thanks button


Hey buddy,

Its the same case here, even I had waited for too long and finally took the decision.

Better late then never 

Best of Luck


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> FELIX2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I CAN'T SAY WELCOME TO AUSTRALIA (YOU ARE ALREADY HERE), BUT WHAT I CAN SAY IS "ENJOY YOUR AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT STATUS!!!!"


THANKS FIRETOY !!

You have been a symbol of motivation and inspiration to me. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> THANKS FIRETOY !!
> 
> You have been a symbol of motivation and inspiration to me. Thanks for all the support.


Congrats felix. Really happy for you dear.
Thanx alot for your help and support


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Congrats felix. Really happy for you dear.
> Thanx alot for your help and support


You will have your grant any time, may be tomorrow. Keep checking your email.


----------



## felix2020

FIiretoy's prediction was spot on. He predicted my grant on 06-11-2013.

Visa was granted on 06-11, but the notification was sent to me on 07-11-2013.​


----------



## ahmedhasan

felix2020 said:


> THANKS FIRETOY !!
> 
> You have been a symbol of motivation and inspiration to me. Thanks for all the support.



CONGRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATS 

you are one of the impressive mates in the forum 

very greats to hear that you granted your visa today but we request to keep you inputs since it is helpful to us 

Mithu, firetoy as well are one of the mates that their inputs are great to mates


----------



## terminator1

florence1222 said:


> hi everyone, especially fellow members that have received their grants...
> 
> i am just wondering...
> 
> on the evisa page, once the CO requested for the extra documents and after submitting them (by email/upload on evisa page), will the requested documents status changed from 'requested' to 'received' or in most cases, they wont get updated until the case is finalise and grant?
> 
> since mine has been showing 'requested' for a month already since I sent the documents...
> 
> cheers.


they wont change till the last moment.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Firetoy said:


> Here it is Raj
> 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club


Hello sir g
Please predict my grant date please


----------



## bjpnr25

sendshaz said:


> Heklo,
> My sis got same CO allocated for her.She lodged visa on 14th sep.One query,aftet submission of requested docs did you recieve any confirmation mail?Any changes on the e-visa page **** date change beside status???Kindly reply.Thanks.


I didnot get any reply , nor I noticed any change in e-visa page. Did your sis have any change in e visa page.


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Hello sir g
> Please predict my grant date please


You will have your grant by next week, may be tomorrow.


----------



## sendshaz

bjpnr25 said:


> I didnot get any reply , nor I noticed any change in e-visa page. Did your sis have any change in e visa page.


No she did neither got mail nor did she noticed any chage.Only status changed to recieved same day.
I got automated reply from adelaide team2 when I submited requested docs yesterday so she was little worried.Did you get automated reply from adelaide team-2?????


----------



## TheEndGame

ssaditya said:


> am waiting for my indian pcc from past three months please pray for me


3 month is too much, i got it done in months time, just because my passport was from different location, else it takes one day.


----------



## mithu93ku

Congrats* felix2020 *

I am Very very happy .


----------



## ssaditya

theendgame said:


> 3 month is too much, i got it done in months time, just because my passport was from different location, else it takes one day.


am seriously going mad coz of this pcc


----------



## ssaditya

Congrats felix 2020


----------



## snarayan

ssaditya said:


> am seriously going mad coz of this pcc


Why is it taking so long...I applied from India high commission in London and it to 60 days. Got it yesterday, but I had to send my mom to the commissioners office to expedite the process.


----------



## snarayan

Congratulations Felix2020. Really glad to know you've got your grant


----------



## ssaditya

snarayan said:


> Why is it taking so long...I applied from India high commission in London and it to 60 days. Got it yesterday, but I had to send my mom to the commissioners office to expedite the process.


i really dont know i call them every monday but they it is with high commission and they ask as to wait still next week..we have passed 10 to 11 weeks like that


----------



## ssaditya

please somebody help me about this pcc am going mad on this vfs


----------



## snarayan

ssaditya said:


> i really dont know i call them every monday but they it is with high commission and they ask as to wait still next week..we have passed 10 to 11 weeks like that


You can go there personally and lodge a complaint with the high commissioner. At the same time ask your folks back in India to contact the nearest police station and check if it has been sent there.


----------



## ssaditya

snarayan said:


> You can go there personally and lodge a complaint with the high commissioner. At the same time ask your folks back in India to contact the nearest police station and check if it has been sent there.


yes my dad goes to poice office every week but we havent heared anything tomorrow we will file a compliant


----------



## AM

Awesome

Sent from my HTC One S using Expat Forum


----------



## samkalu

HI everyone,Sathiya, firetroy,monika,

I am in the process of filling up the application for 189. I was born in Zambia in 1985 and came down to Sri Lanka in around 1990, from that point onwards I am currently living in Sri lanka.

In a situation like that how should I respond to this question on the online application, the question is,

*'Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?'* if I say yes I need to provide location and address details which I do not remember at all.

your thoughts and ideas are highly valued.

my personal opinion I shall not mention about this and just say NO.


----------



## ruchkal

samkalu said:


> HI everyone,Sathiya, firetroy,monika,
> 
> I am in the process of filling up the application for 189. I was born in Zambia in 1985 and came down to Sri Lanka in around 1990, from that point onwards I am currently living in Sri lanka.
> 
> In a situation like that how should I respond to this question on the online application, the question is,
> 
> *'Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?'* if I say yes I need to provide location and address details which I do not remember at all.
> 
> your thoughts and ideas are highly valued.
> 
> my personal opinion I shall not mention about this and just say NO.


SamKalu,

Isn't it mentioned in your birth certificate as the place of birth? If so, saying "No" can lead to many issues...

Did you check with your parents about the address and all? I highly feel that you have to disclose that...

Ruchkal


----------



## vikasmart

Great news dear felix, it was as expected. I am not at all surprised with your grant. Still it is slightly delayed. Anyway finally outcome matters. Many many congratulation for getting grant to expat guru.


----------



## samkalu

ruchkal said:


> SamKalu,
> 
> Isn't it mentioned in your birth certificate as the place of birth? If so, saying "No" can lead to many issues...
> 
> Did you check with your parents about the address and all? I highly feel that you have to disclose that...
> 
> Ruchkal


Yes my birth certificate has zambia in it.also in my passport. If I somehow find the address and put will diac ask for police reports? I was only 5yrs old that time.


----------



## ruchkal

samkalu said:


> Yes my birth certificate has zambia in it.also in my passport. If I somehow find the address and put will diac ask for police reports? I was only 5yrs old that time.


No.. DIAC will not ask for Police report.. It is applicable only after 16 years of age.. 

Character and Penal Clearance Requirements

So, find the address somehow and include that.. otherwise they will inquire further if they find a mismatch of information provided which can ultimately impact visa grant decision as well... :lie:

So, mention about that... :smile:

Ruchkal


----------



## Jklm

hi friends,

has anybody till now got grant from CO WITH INITIALS RL...ADL TEAM 2?????


----------



## samkalu

ruchkal said:


> No.. DIAC will not ask for Police report.. It is applicable only after 16 years of age..
> 
> Character and Penal Clearance Requirements
> 
> So, find the address somehow and include that.. otherwise they will inquire further if they find a mismatch of information provided which can ultimately impact visa grant decision as well... :lie:
> 
> So, mention about that... :smile:
> 
> Ruchkal


Thanks ruchkal. I will somehow try to find the address thanks for the info.


----------



## millerfung

Firetoy said:


> Hi millerfung!
> Didn't you apply for 189 before????


Yeah it was unsuccessful, I missed 5 points, I thought I could claim it but I couldn't.
Anyway, got co alrdy for my 190 application, so it's all good.
I am concerned whether he had a look at all the docs I submitted though?


----------



## Jullz

Congrats Felix!!!!! it was about time! 
Cheers!


----------



## TheEndGame

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​


Congrats Felix2020


----------



## Jklm

hi friends,

has anybody till now got grant from CO WITH INITIALS RL...ADL TEAM 2?????


----------



## sendshaz

Jklm said:


> hi friends,
> 
> has anybody till now got grant from CO WITH INITIALS RL...ADL TEAM 2?????


Hello jklm,
My CO is also RL from adelaide team2.she requested additional docs which I submited yesterday.When you submited your additional docs ,did you recieve automated reply???Any changesi the e-visa page???


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

Hello!

I am new to this thread, but find it really helpful and valuable for assisting my migration process.

As for now, I have submitted docs for NSW SS and waiting for the result. I have few questions, however regarding preparing documents for future visa lodgement:

1. I want to add my partner but not claim any points from him. Should he still fill in separate piece of 80 form?
2. Can I provid DIAC with scans of originals of documents which are originally in English or they should be sertified only?
3. IF I do not have to sertify PC should I still translate it if is not in English?
4. If my partner is a citizen of country which he have not been living in for more than 10 years, should he still provide a PC from this country?
5. My partner is in process of changing his citizenship to another country. It probably will take another 4-5 months. And it will effect his travelling documents as current pasport will be withdrawn and new passport issued by another country will be given. How to proceed in this situation? Can I still lodge my application an try to notify CO about passport changing before visa granted? Or is it possible to notify DIAC about travelling docs change even after visa granted? Will it effect visa?? or possibility to entry AU??

Any advices will be valuable! 

thanks a lot in advance! I really love the way you help each other guys! We do not need any MARA any more)))) they are probably quite upset about the fact..)) Thanks to everyone on the forum, especially to senior expats!!


regards,
Anastasia


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

Hello!

I am new to this thread, but find it really helpful and valuable for assisting my migration process.

As for now, I have submitted docs for NSW SS and waiting for the result. I have few questions, however regarding preparing documents for future visa lodgement:

1. I want to add my partner but not claim any points from him. Should he still fill in separate piece of 80 form?
2. Can I provid DIAC with scans of originals of documents which are originally in English or they should be sertified only?
3. IF I do not have to sertify PC should I still translate it if is not in English?
4. If my partner is a citizen of country which he have not been living in for more than 10 years, should he still provide a PC from this country?
5. My partner is in process of changing his citizenship to another country. It probably will take another 4-5 months. And it will effect his travelling documents as current pasport will be withdrawn and new passport issued by another country will be given. How to proceed in this situation? Can I still lodge my application an try to notify CO about passport changing before visa granted? Or is it possible to notify DIAC about travelling docs change even after visa granted? Will it effect visa?? or possibility to entry AU??

Any advices will be valuable! 

thanks a lot in advance! I really love the way you help each other guys! We do not need any MARA any more)))) they are probably quite upset about the fact..)) Thanks to everyone on the forum, especially to senior expats!!


regards,
Anastasia


----------



## cooluno

iesus said:


> Hi Anshul,
> 
> I lodged the application as well...confused for two things:
> 
> meds -> i think i need to wait for CO..they will tell me where to get the meds done..correct?
> PCC -> what is the process here? i live in bangalore, passport has hometown's address...please suggest.


Both meds and PCC, you should get it done upfront, even before the CO asks for it. This way, there will be lesser delay in your getting the grant. 

To organise your meds, just click on the link in eVisa saying "Organise your medical examination", answer a few questions, and that will generate a HAP ID in a pdf(which you need to print out for the actual med exam), and further instructions as how to set up an appointment for the same. You need to make an appointment at the medical centre(not sure about India, but here in Australia, it is only conducted by a body called Medibank). just remember the last entry date for you once the grant is received is going to be either 6 months, or 1 year form the date of your PCC or meds, whichever is earlier.

PCC, somebody else needs to help. Again, I am limited by ,y knowledge as to how to get the Indian PCC done here in Australia, not sure about where to go in India.


----------



## Firetoy

Isn't it time for a rain of grants, DIBP?????
Come on, waht are you waiting for?


----------



## Maverick123

Firetoy said:


> Isn't it time for a rain of grants, DIBP?????
> Come on, waht are you waiting for?


Yes..i am still waiting for my golden mail..!!


----------



## manubadboy

*MANUBADBOY is AUSTRALIAN RESIDENT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi Guys,

Let me be the first one to give the good news of the day..

*with the Grace of GOD, Your's truly BADBOY has been granted his PR*:amen::amen::amen::amen::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace::drum::drum::drum:

"aj tuhada veer pakka Australia wala ho gaya"

It was a direct grant.. The Team was Adelaide Team 4 and CO is EL.

A really Big hug to my friend Ruchkal.. Ruchkal you are the best my friend.. You always kept my spirits high...

A special thanks to Felix2020, Firetoy, Mithu, ChinnuBangalore, sylvia_australia(Apologies if I have missed anyone, just got to know about it so still a bit shaky and sleepy)

To everyone who is waiting, just hang in there fellas you will get the grant.. All the best...


----------



## sylvia_australia

manubadboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me be the first one to give the good news of the day..
> 
> with the Grace of GOD, Your's truly BADBOY has been granted his PR:amen::amen::amen::amen::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> It was a direct grant.. The Team was Adelaide Team 4 and CO is EL.
> 
> A really Big hug to my friend Ruchkal.. Ruchkal you are the best my friend.. You always kept my spirits high...
> 
> A special thanks to Felix2020, Firetoy, Mithu, ChinnuBangalore, sylvia_australia(Apologies if I have missed anyone, just got to know about it so still a bit shaky and sleepy)
> 
> To everyone who is waiting, just hang in there fellas you will get the grant.. All the best


Congrats dear. I am really very vrry happy for you.
Write this line aj tuhada vir pakka australia wala hl gaya


----------



## manubadboy

*MANUBADBOY is AUSTRALIAN PERMANENT RESIDENT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi Guys,

Let me be the first one to give the good news of the day..

*with the Grace of GOD, Your's truly BADBOY has been granted his PR*:amen::amen::amen::amen::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace::drum::drum::drum:

"aj tuhada veer pakka Australia wala ho gaya"

It was a direct grant.. The Team was Adelaide Team 4 and CO is EL.

A really Big hug to my friend Ruchkal.. Ruchkal you are the best my friend.. You always kept my spirits high...

A special thanks to Felix2020, Firetoy, Mithu, ChinnuBangalore, sylvia_australia(Apologies if I have missed anyone, just got to know about it so still a bit shaky and sleepy)

To everyone who is waiting, just hang in there fellas you will get the grant.. All the best...


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> Congrats dear. I am really very vrry happy for you.
> Write this line aj tuhada vir pakka australia wala hl gaya


Its added Prem.. 

Keep checking your mails too.. It's time you get the mail too..


----------



## praveenfire

Congratulations Manubadboy....!!!!

All the best for your future.....






manubadboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me be the first one to give the good news of the day..
> 
> *with the Grace of GOD, Your's truly BADBOY has been granted his PR*:amen::amen::amen::amen::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> "aj tuhada veer pakka Australia wala ho gaya"
> 
> It was a direct grant.. The Team was Adelaide Team 4 and CO is EL.
> 
> A really Big hug to my friend Ruchkal.. Ruchkal you are the best my friend.. You always kept my spirits high...
> 
> A special thanks to Felix2020, Firetoy, Mithu, ChinnuBangalore, sylvia_australia(Apologies if I have missed anyone, just got to know about it so still a bit shaky and sleepy)
> 
> To everyone who is waiting, just hang in there fellas you will get the grant.. All the best...


----------



## gbhatia7

manubadboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me be the first one to give the good news of the day..
> 
> *with the Grace of GOD, Your's truly BADBOY has been granted his PR*:amen::amen::amen::amen::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> "aj tuhada veer pakka Australia wala ho gaya"
> 
> It was a direct grant.. The Team was Adelaide Team 4 and CO is EL.
> 
> A really Big hug to my friend Ruchkal.. Ruchkal you are the best my friend.. You always kept my spirits high...
> 
> A special thanks to Felix2020, Firetoy, Mithu, ChinnuBangalore, sylvia_australia(Apologies if I have missed anyone, just got to know about it so still a bit shaky and sleepy)
> 
> To everyone who is waiting, just hang in there fellas you will get the grant.. All the best...


Congratulations dude. Mera number kadd aavega..


----------



## manubadboy

praveenfire said:


> Congratulations Manubadboy....!!!!
> 
> All the best for your future.....


Thanks Praveen


----------



## manubadboy

gbhatia7 said:


> Congratulations dude. Mera number kadd aavega..


It will come mate.. It will come.. It took me 57 days to get the direct grant..
Just update your details in your signature..


----------



## mithu93ku

Congrats *manubadboy*


----------



## sylvia_australia

manubadboy said:


> Its added Prem..
> 
> Keep checking your mails too.. It's time you get the mail too..


I check it after evrry five minutes.
I think my co is angry with thats why he did not contact me till now.


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Fantastic Friday is Full of grants... :lock1::lock1:
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed expats....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Manubadboy, you will surely get your grant tomorrow..:thumb::thumb:
> 
> Good luck everybody...
> 
> Ruchkal


I kept this one bookmarked for today.. Somehow had the feeling that I will get it today and then I will reply to this post.. Thanks a ton my friend..


----------



## manubadboy

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *manubadboy*


Thanks mithu..


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> I check it after evrry five minutes.
> I think my co is angry with thats why he did not contact me till now.


Don't think that way my friend.. My CO never contacted me.. It took me 57 days to get the direct grant when everything was already uploaded.. Don't worry I will pray that yours do not take that much time..


----------



## Maverick123

manubadboy said:


> I kept this one bookmarked for today.. Somehow had the feeling that I will get it today and then I will reply to this post.. Thanks a ton my friend..


Congrats mate..all the best for the road ahead..


----------



## sylvia_australia

manubadboy said:


> Don't think that way my friend.. My CO never contacted me.. It took me 57 days to get the direct grant when everything was already uploaded.. Don't worry I will pray that yours do not take that much time..


I am just kidding manu. I left everything uptp god.
I do my work, now its upto god whether to send me the grant or not?
Do you applied for nsw.


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> I am just kidding manu. I left everything uptp god.
> I do my work, now its upto god whether to send me the grant or not?
> Do you applied for nsw.


You can give me a call whenever you like.. 
I applied for SA.. My occupation was not available elsewhere..


----------



## sylvia_australia

Today i talked with THE GREAT GREAT MANU BAI THE GREAT MANUBADBOY.
Once again congrats manu


----------



## manubadboy

Maverick123 said:


> Congrats mate..all the best for the road ahead..


Thanks Maverick.. All the best for your grant mate.. It is due now..


----------



## samkalu

All the best manubadboy


----------



## praveenreddy

manubadboy said:


> Thanks mithu..


Congrats manu. Best of luck for ur future in OZ.


----------



## manubadboy

samkalu said:


> All the best manubadboy


Thanks Samkalu.. All the best for ur application..


----------



## samkalu

Another small question guys.

Iam not claiming partner points, but my wife is working. Despite that the application is asking for her exp info. Is it wise to mention it or not?


----------



## gbhatia7

manubadboy said:


> It will come mate.. It will come.. It took me 57 days to get the direct grant..
> Just update your details in your signature..


Manu, Can you guide me how can i update ,y signature.


----------



## s_agrasen

manubadboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me be the first one to give the good news of the day..
> 
> *with the Grace of GOD, Your's truly BADBOY has been granted his PR*:amen::amen::amen::amen::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> "aj tuhada veer pakka Australia wala ho gaya"
> 
> It was a direct grant.. The Team was Adelaide Team 4 and CO is EL.
> 
> A really Big hug to my friend Ruchkal.. Ruchkal you are the best my friend.. You always kept my spirits high...
> 
> A special thanks to Felix2020, Firetoy, Mithu, ChinnuBangalore, sylvia_australia(Apologies if I have missed anyone, just got to know about it so still a bit shaky and sleepy)
> 
> To everyone who is waiting, just hang in there fellas you will get the grant.. All the best...



lakh lakh badhaiya Manubhai ko.....ki farak penda hai k tenu 57 days lagya k 47....finally badboy GRANTED....

baddi si party with patiyala pag !!!!

good to see that you are also going to SA....aa raha hu piche piche


----------



## manubadboy

gbhatia7 said:


> Manu, Can you guide me how can i update ,y signature.


Sure buddy...

You can use any format you like and click on Update Signature

Hope it helps..


----------



## s_agrasen

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats* felix2020 *
> 
> I am Very very happy .


Congrats !!! Felix 2020 ....sorry for becoming late wishers but i was so busy yesterday....

Great !!! I am sure, you must have enjoyed you last two days


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> Today i talked with THE GREAT GREAT MANU BAI THE GREAT MANUBADBOY.
> Once again congrats manu


hahaha.. No no no.. You are an amazingly cool dude.. All the best Prem bhai.. Hope to hear good news from you any day now..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## manubadboy

samkalu said:


> Another small question guys.
> 
> Iam not claiming partner points, but my wife is working. Despite that the application is asking for her exp info. Is it wise to mention it or not?


I am not sure about this.. I will let Felix or other married guys take this one:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## s_agrasen

sylvia_australia said:


> I check it after evrry five minutes.
> I think my co is angry with thats why he did not contact me till now.


Dont worry Sylvia,,,,,Your CO is laminating your Grant letter...that is why, it is taking some time.....

Wait, the moment CO machine starts, you are the first one to get Grant.....


----------



## gbhatia7

gbhatia7 said:


> Manu, Can you guide me how can i update ,y signature.


Thanks Manu. Can you predict something now for me..


----------



## manubadboy

gbhatia7 said:


> Thanks Manu. Can you predict something now for me..


I dont see your signature dude.. Firetoy and Felix are good at predicting.. I can definitely give a fair idea though... 

You can write your details in here for me..


----------



## terminator1

manubadboy said:


> Thanks Samkalu.. All the best for ur application..


congrats manubadboy


----------



## srikar

samkalu said:


> Another small question guys.
> 
> Iam not claiming partner points, but my wife is working. Despite that the application is asking for her exp info. Is it wise to mention it or not?


Just mention her experience . no need to prove it.


----------



## sylvia_australia

s_agrasen said:


> Dont worry Sylvia,,,,,Your CO is laminating your Grant letter...that is why, it is taking some time.....
> 
> Wait, the moment CO machine starts, you are the first one to get Grant.....


Give instruction to my co to send me the grant letter early as i know how to do lamination.


----------



## s_agrasen

sylvia_australia said:


> Give instruction to my co to send me the grant letter early as i know how to do lamination.


Ha ha....Keep yourself busy with some work to kill the time.....

meantime, your CO will be awake...


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me be the first one to give the good news of the day..
> 
> *with the Grace of GOD, Your's truly BADBOY has been granted his PR*:amen::amen::amen::amen::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> "aj tuhada veer pakka Australia wala ho gaya"
> 
> It was a direct grant.. The Team was Adelaide Team 4 and CO is EL.
> 
> A really Big hug to my friend Ruchkal.. Ruchkal you are the best my friend.. You always kept my spirits high...
> 
> A special thanks to Felix2020, Firetoy, Mithu, ChinnuBangalore, sylvia_australia(Apologies if I have missed anyone, just got to know about it so still a bit shaky and sleepy)
> 
> To everyone who is waiting, just hang in there fellas you will get the grant.. All the best...


Congratulation Manubadboy !!

Welcome to Australia !!​
Our prediction came true. We both predicted our grants by this Friday and we got it around at the same time.


----------



## felix2020

samkalu said:


> Another small question guys.
> 
> Iam not claiming partner points, but my wife is working. Despite that the application is asking for her exp info. Is it wise to mention it or not?


DIBP collects personal information for all applicants regardless of whether they are claiming points for it or not. You should mention it, but no need to provide any evidence. However, be truthful in mentioning experience.


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation Manubadboy !!
> 
> Welcome to Australia !!​
> Our prediction came true. We both predicted our grants by this Friday and we got it around at the same time.


Thanks Felix.. See you in Sydney or Adelaide..


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> I check it after evrry five minutes.
> I think my co is angry with thats why he did not contact me till now.


Don't worry Sylvia !! You got your CO in 31-10. 

Give him some time.

I am sure your grant is coming between now to next Friday.


----------



## manubadboy

terminator1 said:


> congrats manubadboy


Thanks Terminator.. Keeping my fingers crossed for your grant..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
As per me you should have got the grant by now.. But today or Monday should be your day..


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

manu BAD BOY*








​


----------



## Vincentluf

150 mins to go before end of Business Day in Australia!! Who will get Grant today??
Keep fingers crossed mates!!

Waiting time is horrible


----------



## Firetoy

How many thanks must I give away before giving it to the same person? I'm talking about Expatforum....


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> manu BAD BOY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


YAY!!! Finally the Amber stamp from Firetoy.. Firetoy you forgot to add my star that I won for Spanish translation 

Thanks Firetoy.. "Has sido un buen amigo y servicial.."

Pardon my wrong spanish.. Just wanted to show my gratitude


----------



## gbhatia7

manubadboy said:


> I dont see your signature dude.. Firetoy and Felix are good at predicting.. I can definitely give a fair idea though...
> 
> You can write your details in here for me..


Hi Manu/mithu/felix/firetoy/senior expats,
Below are the details:

IELTS: (L - 8.5, R - 9, S - 7, W - 7)
ACS:06/08/2013
EOI:30/09/2013
VIC SS:02/10/2013
Visa Lodged:03/09/2013
Medicalsending 
IND PCC:22/10/2013 
AFP PCC:29/10/2013 
Form 80: 31/10/2013
CO: :juggle: Grant: :ranger:


----------



## mithu93ku

manubadboy said:


> YAY!!! Finally the Amber stamp from Firetoy.. Firetoy you forgot to add my star that I won for Spanish translation
> 
> Thanks Firetoy.. "Has sido un buen amigo y servicial.."
> 
> Pardon my wrong spanish.. Just wanted to show my gratitude


what is the reaction from your neighbors about the "visa granted" outcome? :fish:


----------



## Firetoy

manubadboy said:


> yay!!! Finally the amber stamp from firetoy.. Firetoy you forgot to add my star that i won for spanish translation
> 
> thanks firetoy.. "has sido un buen amigo y servicial.."
> 
> pardon my wrong spanish.. Just wanted to show my gratitude


hope you like this one better


----------



## terminator1

manubadboy said:


> Thanks Terminator.. Keeping my fingers crossed for your grant..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> As per me you should have got the grant by now.. But today or Monday should be your day..


thanks manubadboy... sent a reminder to my co yesterday... she has a habit of replying only once in a week and that too on tuesdays or mondays...lets see... how it goes.


----------



## manubadboy

mithu93ku said:


> what is the reaction from your neighbors about the "visa granted" outcome? :fish:


hahahaha.. I did not inform them.. Its early in the morning.. I have heard Police does not react well while they are sleepy


----------



## Firetoy

WOWW, last one was a massive image!!! lol


----------



## rvijay

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation Manubadboy !!
> 
> Welcome to Australia !!
> 
> Our prediction came true. We both predicted our grants by this Friday and we got it around at the same time.


Congrats!


----------



## manubadboy

gbhatia7 said:


> Hi Manu/mithu/felix/firetoy/senior expats,
> Below are the details:
> 
> IELTS: (L - 8.5, R - 9, S - 7, W - 7)
> ACS:06/08/2013
> EOI:30/09/2013
> VIC SS:02/10/2013
> *Visa Lodged:03/10/2013*
> Medicalsending
> IND PCC:22/10/2013
> AFP PCC:29/10/2013
> Form 80: 31/10/2013
> CO: :juggle: Grant: :ranger:


Well going by your timeline you should have a CO by early next week if you don't have him already(Give or take 6 weeks is the time).. Now as your medicals are pending it depends on the CO how much time he takes before he analyses your docs. You should have the grant before the November ends if you expedite your medicals and get them done on the same day your CO requests them.. :tea::tea:


----------



## manubadboy

rvijay said:


> Congrats!


Thanks rvijay..


----------



## felix2020

That is the best grant seal I have ever seen in Expat Forum..


----------



## manubadboy

gbhatia7 said:


> Hi Manu/mithu/felix/firetoy/senior expats,
> Below are the details:
> 
> IELTS: (L - 8.5, R - 9, S - 7, W - 7)
> ACS:06/08/2013
> EOI:30/09/2013
> VIC SS:02/10/2013
> Visa Lodged:03/09/2013
> Medicalsending
> IND PCC:22/10/2013
> AFP PCC:29/10/2013
> Form 80: 31/10/2013
> CO: :juggle: Grant: :ranger:


Can you also update your details in the following spreadsheet:-

189-190 Visa Aspirants Club

Firetoy's prediction will come without even asking


----------



## Birender

manubadboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me be the first one to give the good news of the day..
> 
> *with the Grace of GOD, Your's truly BADBOY has been granted his PR*:amen::amen::amen::amen::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> "aj tuhada veer pakka Australia wala ho gaya"
> 
> It was a direct grant.. The Team was Adelaide Team 4 and CO is EL.
> 
> A really Big hug to my friend Ruchkal.. Ruchkal you are the best my friend.. You always kept my spirits high...
> 
> A special thanks to Felix2020, Firetoy, Mithu, ChinnuBangalore, sylvia_australia(Apologies if I have missed anyone, just got to know about it so still a bit shaky and sleepy)
> 
> To everyone who is waiting, just hang in there fellas you will get the grant.. All the best...




"chakk mundeya"

COngratulations.  keep up the good spirit.


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> hope you like this one better


It is Freaking Huge and Awesomest Stamp ever!!! I would ask the Australian Authorities to allow me to get this stamp on my passport


----------



## ruchkal

manubadboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me be the first one to give the good news of the day..
> 
> *with the Grace of GOD, Your's truly BADBOY has been granted his PR*:
> "aj tuhada veer pakka Australia wala ho gaya"
> 
> It was a direct grant.. The Team was Adelaide Team 4 and CO is EL.
> 
> A really Big hug to my friend Ruchkal.. Ruchkal you are the best my friend.. You always kept my spirits high...
> 
> A special thanks to Felix2020, Firetoy, Mithu, ChinnuBangalore, sylvia_australia(Apologies if I have missed anyone, just got to know about it so still a bit shaky and sleepy)
> 
> To everyone who is waiting, just hang in there fellas you will get the grant.. All the best...



Manu Manu Manu.... eace:eace:

I am sooo happy for you my dear friend..... So both of us got the grant on the very same week buddy.... :humble::humble::drum::humble::humble:eace:eace:eace:

Congratulation and all the very best and blessings of lord Buddha and gods for all your future endeavors...:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2:

Ruchkal


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> Manu Manu Manu.... eace:eace:
> 
> I am sooo happy for you my dear friend..... So both of us got the grant on the very same week buddy.... :humble::humble::drum::humble::humble:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> Congratulation and all the very best and blessings of lord Buddha and gods for all your future endeavors...:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Ruchkal


Thanks a lot My dear friend, thank you for all your wishes.. We even had the same team.. Adelaide Team 4 eace:eace:


----------



## G D SINGH

Hi,

Did anyone else, who applied in the month of October, hear anything from DIAC/DIBP?

We are already ahead 5 weeks now..!

:tea::tea:


----------



## Rushi

manubadboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me be the first one to give the good news of the day..
> 
> *with the Grace of GOD, Your's truly BADBOY has been granted his PR*:amen::amen::amen::amen::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> "aj tuhada veer pakka Australia wala ho gaya"
> 
> It was a direct grant.. The Team was Adelaide Team 4 and CO is EL.
> 
> A really Big hug to my friend Ruchkal.. Ruchkal you are the best my friend.. You always kept my spirits high...
> 
> A special thanks to Felix2020, Firetoy, Mithu, ChinnuBangalore, sylvia_australia(Apologies if I have missed anyone, just got to know about it so still a bit shaky and sleepy)
> 
> To everyone who is waiting, just hang in there fellas you will get the grant.. All the best...



Congratz manubadboy... Happy for you...... eace:

Good Luck

Rushi


----------



## manubadboy

Birender said:


> "chakk mundeya"
> 
> COngratulations.  keep up the good spirit.


Thanks Veere.. All the best for your Grant mate.. It's gonna come soon now..ray:ray:


----------



## Gurpreethm

ssaditya said:


> am seriously going mad coz of this pcc


Try to track with SP office in ur city they will tell u where ur pcc got stuck.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

Rushi said:


> Congratz manubadboy... Happy for you...... eace:
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Rushi


Thanks a ton Rushi..


----------



## Birender

manubadboy said:


> Thanks Veere.. All the best for your Grant mate.. It's gonna come soon now..ray:ray:


thank u soo much


----------



## Ambersariya

manubadboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me be the first one to give the good news of the day..
> 
> *with the Grace of GOD, Your's truly BADBOY has been granted his PR*:amen::amen::amen::amen::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> "aj tuhada veer pakka Australia wala ho gaya"
> 
> It was a direct grant.. The Team was Adelaide Team 4 and CO is EL.
> 
> A really Big hug to my friend Ruchkal.. Ruchkal you are the best my friend.. You always kept my spirits high...
> 
> A special thanks to Felix2020, Firetoy, Mithu, ChinnuBangalore, sylvia_australia(Apologies if I have missed anyone, just got to know about it so still a bit shaky and sleepy)
> 
> To everyone who is waiting, just hang in there fellas you will get the grant.. All the best...


Congrats manu veere.....opcorn:opcornart time...


----------



## Ambersariya

manubadboy said:


> You can give me a call whenever you like..
> I applied for SA.. My occupation was not available elsewhere..


I also applied sor SS. whats ur occupation buddy?


----------



## ankur007

Congrats mate


----------



## smtouseef

Guys.... Recieved Direct Grant today.... Alhamdulilah !!

I prayed Fajar Namaz and prayed a lot to get my grant soon.. I had front loaded everything except form 80, and was not expecting grant or CO before 18th NOV since 8 weeks would complete by then. But by the grace of Almighty I received it today morning.

Special thanks to everyone here on forum !!! 

I have updated Firetoy's excel sheet if any one has questions on my time line !!! 

Regards,
Syed Tausif


----------



## ruchkal

smtouseef said:


> Guys.... Recieved Direct Grant today.... Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I prayed Fajar Namaz and prayed a lot to get my grant soon.. I had front loaded everything except form 80, and was not expecting grant or CO before 18th NOV since 8 weeks would complete by then. But by the grace of Almighty I received it today morning.
> 
> Special thanks to everyone here on forum !!!
> 
> I have updated Firetoy's excel sheet if any one has questions on my time line !!!
> 
> Regards,
> Syed Tausif


Wow.... :cheer2::cheer2::flypig::cheer2::cheer2: Congratulations...

All the best for your future.... 

Ruchkal


----------



## Birender

just 2 grants today.. 

i wanted mine


----------



## rvijay

E-Visa website is down? Is it working for anyone?

--Ok seems to work now!


----------



## varsja

smtouseef said:


> Guys.... Recieved Direct Grant today.... Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I prayed Fajar Namaz and prayed a lot to get my grant soon.. I had front loaded everything except form 80, and was not expecting grant or CO before 18th NOV since 8 weeks would complete by then. But by the grace of Almighty I received it today morning.
> 
> Special thanks to everyone here on forum !!!
> 
> I have updated Firetoy's excel sheet if any one has questions on my time line !!!
> 
> Regards,
> Syed Tausif


Congrats


----------



## ruchkal

Birender said:


> just 2 grants today..
> 
> i wanted mine


Don't worry Birender.. You will get your grant next week for sure... Keep your fingers crossed buddy... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Ruchkal


----------



## felix2020

rvijay said:


> E-Visa website is down? Is it working for anyone?
> 
> --Ok seems to work now!


The site doesn't respond sometime and give error message. It is normal.


----------



## manubadboy

Ambersariya said:


> Congrats manu veere.....opcorn:opcornart time...


Thanks Ambersariya.. Mine is Telecom Engineer..


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Thanks Ambersariya.. Mine is Telecom Engineer..


Hi Manu, when are you planning to enter Australia and what is your future plan ?


----------



## Jango911

manubadboy said:


> Thanks Ambersariya.. Mine is Telecom Engineer..


Congrats telco brother !!!


----------



## samkalu

felix2020 said:


> DIBP collects personal information for all applicants regardless of whether they are claiming points for it or not. You should mention it, but no need to provide any evidence. However, be truthful in mentioning experience.


Thanks. I will mention those then


----------



## samkalu

ruchkal said:


> Don't worry Birender.. You will get your grant next week for sure... Keep your fingers crossed buddy... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Ruchkal


Birender just sit back and enjoy the rid. You surly get it next week.


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Hi Manu, when are you planning to enter Australia and what is your future plan ?


I am planning on entering in mid Feb.. I have almost 3 months notice period in current organization.. I am gonna give the complete notice as I would get some money which is always useful 
What about you? When are you planning to go to Adelaide?


----------



## manubadboy

Jango911 said:


> Congrats telco brother !!!


Thanks Jango..


----------



## ruchkal

I am soo glad to see my dear friend Manubadboy all over the forum again with happy comments.... :couch2::couch2: 

I really missed Felix and Manu during last few days... 

May everybody get their grants soon..

Ruchkal


----------



## manubadboy

ruchkal said:


> I am soo glad to see my dear friend Manubadboy all over the forum again with happy comments.... :couch2::couch2:
> 
> I really missed Felix and Manu during last few days...
> 
> May everybody get their grants soon..
> 
> Ruchkal


Hahaha.. Thanks Ruchkal.. Good to see you posting more often now 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## subscriptions.im007

cooluno said:


> It comes under character assessment documents, one of the options is Form 80.  Took me a while, and a timely help form a forum member to find the same too!!!


Thanks mate.

Got in to an awkward situation.....taking into account suggestion from some of the forum members I decided to attach as much documents as possible (sal slips, tax docs, job letters etc) hoping to get a direct grant....BUT when trying to upload a document got a message that Max number of documents allowed limit has been reached......so some of the imp docs like PCC are still not attached & I can't attach them now

Any workaround apart from waiting for the CO to contact me


----------



## Maverick123

smtouseef said:


> Guys.... Recieved Direct Grant today.... Alhamdulilah !!
> 
> I prayed Fajar Namaz and prayed a lot to get my grant soon.. I had front loaded everything except form 80, and was not expecting grant or CO before 18th NOV since 8 weeks would complete by then. But by the grace of Almighty I received it today morning.
> 
> Special thanks to everyone here on forum !!!
> 
> I have updated Firetoy's excel sheet if any one has questions on my time line !!!
> 
> Regards,
> Syed Tausif


Congrats mate...hope to get mine soon as well..!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Got in to an awkward situation.....taking into account suggestion from some of the forum members I decided to attach as much documents as possible (sal slips, tax docs, job letters etc) hoping to get a direct grant....BUT when trying to upload a document got a message that Max number of documents allowed limit has been reached......so some of the imp docs like PCC are still not attached & I can't attach them now

Any workaround apart from waiting for the CO to contact me


----------



## sinuma

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​


Felix2020 my heartiest CONGRATULATIONS! All the best mate.


----------



## subscriptions.im007

Got in to an awkward situation.....taking into account suggestion from some of the forum members I decided to attach as much documents as possible (sal slips, tax docs, job letters etc) hoping to get a direct grant....BUT when trying to upload a document got a message that Max number of documents allowed limit has been reached......so some of the imp docs like PCC are still not attached & I can't attach them now

Any workaround apart from waiting for the CO to contact me


----------



## rvijay

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Got in to an awkward situation.....taking into account suggestion from some of the forum members I decided to attach as much documents as possible (sal slips, tax docs, job letters etc) hoping to get a direct grant....BUT when trying to upload a document got a message that Max number of documents allowed limit has been reached......so some of the imp docs like PCC are still not attached & I can't attach them now
> 
> Any workaround apart from waiting for the CO to contact me


For the benefit of others, can you say what is the allowed no of docs for upload?


----------



## manubadboy

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Got in to an awkward situation.....taking into account suggestion from some of the forum members I decided to attach as much documents as possible (sal slips, tax docs, job letters etc) hoping to get a direct grant....BUT when trying to upload a document got a message that Max number of documents allowed limit has been reached......so some of the imp docs like PCC are still not attached & I can't attach them now
> 
> Any workaround apart from waiting for the CO to contact me


I would say its not at all a bad situation.. As soon as your CO contacts you send him the requested documents asap.. That way you will know who ur CO is.. Always try to find positive in negative.. The best way to wish for a grant..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## copper1

*Granted ))*

Guys,

Finally ! ! ! My wife & I got the grant :rockon:

Shall share the timelines and other details shortly... Must thank everyone in the forum for guidance and more importantly being amazing co-passengers !

Best wishes to everyone here and hope to run into you at a Bar somewhere in OZ.


----------



## sinuma

manubadboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me be the first one to give the good news of the day..
> 
> *with the Grace of GOD, Your's truly BADBOY has been granted his PR*:amen::amen::amen::amen::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> "aj tuhada veer pakka Australia wala ho gaya"
> 
> It was a direct grant.. The Team was Adelaide Team 4 and CO is EL.
> 
> A really Big hug to my friend Ruchkal.. Ruchkal you are the best my friend.. You always kept my spirits high...
> 
> A special thanks to Felix2020, Firetoy, Mithu, ChinnuBangalore, sylvia_australia(Apologies if I have missed anyone, just got to know about it so still a bit shaky and sleepy)
> 
> To everyone who is waiting, just hang in there fellas you will get the grant.. All the best...


Manubadboy, Congrats mate! Party hard, very happy for you.


----------



## sylvia_australia

rvijay said:


> For the benefit of others, can you say what is the allowed no of docs for upload?


maxi mum 60 documents

each can be of maximum 5mb size


----------



## subscriptions.im007

manubadboy said:


> I would say its not at all a bad situation.. As soon as your CO contacts you send him the requested documents asap.. That way you will know who ur CO is.. Always try to find positive in negative.. The best way to wish for a grant..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


you are right...thats definitely a plus


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

copper1*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

smtouseef*








​


----------



## abby0910

manubadboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me be the first one to give the good news of the day..
> 
> *with the Grace of GOD, Your's truly BADBOY has been granted his PR*:amen::amen::amen::amen::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> "aj tuhada veer pakka Australia wala ho gaya"
> 
> It was a direct grant.. The Team was Adelaide Team 4 and CO is EL.
> 
> A really Big hug to my friend Ruchkal.. Ruchkal you are the best my friend.. You always kept my spirits high...
> 
> A special thanks to Felix2020, Firetoy, Mithu, ChinnuBangalore, sylvia_australia(Apologies if I have missed anyone, just got to know about it so still a bit shaky and sleepy)
> 
> To everyone who is waiting, just hang in there fellas you will get the grant.. All the best...


Congrats Manu!!! Now you have to move out of your neighbour's home


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

I got my visa granted this morning ... thanks so so much for the support all of you.. wishing everyone in this wonderful forum the best always!!!!


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Hi everyone.. I got my visa granted this morning.. team 8 , but not CK this time.. thanks everyone for ur support guys.. all th best to each and everyone here..


----------



## AM

congrats sowmya. All the very best.. now time to fly soon


----------



## AM

Team 08 has finally shown some nerves to get work done faster


----------



## Urlacher

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> I got my visa granted this morning ... thanks so so much for the support all of you.. wishing everyone in this wonderful forum the best always!!!!


Congratulations  good luck with travel preparation.

I have got CO from Team 34 Brisbane this morning. Today is exactly 60 days from my application. 

She told me that my application are currently passing the mandatory cheks with agencies which are outside the DIAC. 

Also, she said that she is not able to provide me information about processing time, as it is vary from case to case. 

On 9th October I recieved request from GSM Team 13 Adelaide about additional information regarding my previous passport. I sent them information on 10th October, but I started to worry about processing time of my application.


----------



## manubadboy

abby0910 said:


> Congrats Manu!!! Now you have to move out of your neighbour's home


Hahaha.. Thanks abby.. Yes I will soon enough..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Rushi

Is there any advantage of undertaking the health test before we receive a request from CO? I submitted my VISA application on11th October but no updates yet. When I will get my CO allocation friends    ?

According to my MARA agent it's advisable to wait till CO request it.. What do you think guys?

Rushi


----------



## manubadboy

sinuma said:


> Manubadboy, Congrats mate! Party hard, very happy for you.


Thanks a lot sinuma..


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Congrats Soumya

all the very best to u

Regards




sowmyaraghuraman said:


> I got my visa granted this morning ... thanks so so much for the support all of you.. wishing everyone in this wonderful forum the best always!!!!


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

sowmyaraghuraman*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

Urlacher*








​


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

Yea Aravindh.. decided on th date to move?


----------



## Vincentluf

Hi Firetoy,

Any prediction when I can expect my grant I have a case officer since the 31oct from Team 34 and my visa is 189... Waiting time is killing me.


----------



## abhaytomar

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> Hi everyone.. I got my visa granted this morning.. team 8 , but not CK this time.. thanks everyone for ur support guys.. all th best to each and everyone here..


Congrats..... I told you that you will get in week's time.....


----------



## DJ.

Hi Seniors,
Pls. advise...

I've got the Grant... Few of my friends advice me to get to Australia first and then search for a job while the rest say its best to search from offshore. 

What would be idle? I hear that most Employers do not consider if you ain't in Australia.

Thanks,
J.


----------



## Ambersariya

Rushi said:


> Is there any advantage of undertaking the health test before we receive a request from CO? I submitted my VISA application on11th October but no updates yet. When I will get my CO allocation friends    ?
> 
> According to my MARA agent it's advisable to wait till CO request it.. What do you think guys?
> 
> Rushi


We will get our great COs soon...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## manubadboy

DJ. said:


> Hi Seniors,
> Pls. advise...
> 
> I've got the Grant... Few of my friends advice me to get to Australia first and then search for a job while the rest say its best to search from offshore.
> 
> What would be idle? I hear that most Employers do not consider if you ain't in Australia.
> 
> Thanks,
> J.


You have heard right.. Usually the employers don't contact you if you are offshore.. You gotta be there for F2F interview.. I am also doing it so would recommend you to get to aus first.. You can search for jobs meanwhile as well..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi 

Today I got a employment verification call from Delhi Aus high commision to my HR and have asked as many questions as their wish atlast HR was fedup and given my contact number again she called me on my mobile when I was on the way to office I could able to answer few questions and my mobile got battery drained it got off. Immoderately again she called my office and started asking details of my fellow employes their name and contact number and mainly she have asked about the company details to HR ABOUT THE size of company and very interestingly she wanted the previous HR contact number who recruited me I donot understand wat kind of logic is that to ask about people who are not working in the company. 

Mithu,rocky, Felix ,Manu,fire toy and other seniors plz anticipate wat could be my outcome with this kind of verification . Only thing is I couldn't tak to her but my HR hav given the max information on behalf of me. 

Wat do u all reckon about this so tensed guys


----------



## dchiniwal

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> I got my visa granted this morning ... thanks so so much for the support all of you.. wishing everyone in this wonderful forum the best always!!!!


Congratulations!

Looks like the DIAC is on steroids with so many grants coming in this week and the previous week. Good to see that though


----------



## fraborg01

hope that September grants are all out soon because the wait is terrible. applied 10th sept and heard nothing yet. grrrr


----------



## praveenreddy

Gtaark, 

Any rep from CO today there was verification call for me. Totally tensed man.


----------



## copper1

*Thanks*



Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> copper1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks Firetoy!


----------



## manubadboy

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Today I got a employment verification call from Delhi Aus high commision to my HR and have asked as many questions as their wish atlast HR was fedup and given my contact number again she called me on my mobile when I was on the way to office I could able to answer few questions and my mobile got battery drained it got off. Immoderately again she called my office and started asking details of my fellow employes their name and contact number and mainly she have asked about the company details to HR ABOUT THE size of company and very interestingly she wanted the previous HR contact number who recruited me I donot understand wat kind of logic is that to ask about people who are not working in the company.
> 
> Mithu,rocky, Felix ,Manu,fire toy and other seniors plz anticipate wat could be my outcome with this kind of verification . Only thing is I couldn't tak to her but my HR hav given the max information on behalf of me.
> 
> Wat do u all reckon about this so tensed guys


Well dont worry mate itsvthe internal check.. They ask these kind of questions so that they can verify the details given by you.. They ask about your fellow employees so that they can match up the info given by your HR with your info.. It usually happens when they are not confident enough about your info or they have a company on records which had some fraudlent case before.. Dont worry if you gave the answers then everything will be fine.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations Copper


----------



## manubadboy

Rushi said:


> Is there any advantage of undertaking the health test before we receive a request from CO? I submitted my VISA application on11th October but no updates yet. When I will get my CO allocation friends    ?
> 
> According to my MARA agent it's advisable to wait till CO request it.. What do you think guys?
> 
> Rushi


Based on.my personal experience get the medicals and PCC done well before CO is allocated.. However I would say dont upload PCC till CO asks for it.. That way you will know if a CO is working on ur case and also you will get his/her name and team.. However, upload the PCC the day he/she asks for it.. You will get grant fast 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## hemanthmathad

Hello,
I have submitted my application to AIM on 30th October and the same was delivered on 4th November. When will they submit the application to bank for payment. I see my Credit Card is not charged yet. 

Is there email id where I can confirm or should I wait for some more days.

Please reply

Thanks
Hemanth Mathad


----------



## praveenreddy

manubadboy said:


> Well dont worry mate itsvthe internal check.. They ask these kind of questions so that they can verify the details given by you.. They ask about your fellow employees so that they can match up the info given by your HR with your info.. It usually happens when they are not confident enough about your info or they have a company on records which had some fraudlent case before.. Dont worry if you gave the answers then everything will be fine..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Hi

Wat if they are ok with details and wat if they are not satisfied. When can I know the outcome. 
Coming to my company they don't have any fraudulent happend so far.


----------



## hemanthmathad

Hello,
I have submitted my application to AIM on 30th October and the same was delivered on 4th November. When will they submit the application to bank for payment. I see my Credit Card is not charged yet. 

Is there email id where I can confirm or should I wait for some more days.

Please reply

Thanks
Hemanth Mathad


----------



## dchiniwal

@Hemanth,

Call DIAC on Phone: + 61 1300 364 613.

Yav oor kadey awru sir neevu?


----------



## hemanthmathad

Sir,

DIAC is too far I guess. I am in AIM stage for assessment.

Namma ooru Haveri but settled in Bangalore, thavooo


----------



## Rushi

manubadboy said:


> Based on.my personal experience get the medicals and PCC done well before CO is allocated.. However I would say dont upload PCC till CO asks for it.. That way you will know if a CO is working on ur case and also you will get his/her name and team.. However, upload the PCC the day he/she asks for it.. You will get grant fast
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot manubadboy.. As ruchkal mentioned, your name should be changed to "manugoodboy"... 

Thanks again friend...

Rushi


----------



## sainathm85

hi all,

any one returned from Australia and reentering, Need help regarding 189,190 (221111).

previously was on student visa, could not apply for PR (short of 5 points)

Thanks
sai


----------



## Positivity

need advise how much time does CO's in Team 2 adelaide take to revert after asking for documents? I have applied for 190 Visa


----------



## s_agrasen

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Wat if they are ok with details and wat if they are not satisfied. When can I know the outcome.
> Coming to my company they don't have any fraudulent happend so far.


We can only have a sympathy with you. this kind of situations are extremely dangerous....Even if you are correct in all steps, but if someone from organization (who don't like you growing) or any of your previous employer (who does not have good relation with you) can play with your future....

These are random checks, can happen to anyone (or me)......Well, :fingerscrossed: and wait till outcome.....

Don't react immediately with CO (if know them) with writing emails and phone.....

Every thing will be fine....


----------



## dchiniwal

hemanthmathad said:


> Sir,
> 
> DIAC is too far I guess. I am in AIM stage for assessment.
> 
> Namma ooru Haveri but settled in Bangalore, thavooo


Gadag ri. In bangalore for last 9 yrs.

Am waiting for CO and grant


----------



## rvijay

*e-Visa Lodged!*

After a lot of hiccups related to Credit Card, I have lodged the visa application today


----------



## sainathm85

thanich said:


> Well he can apply... he will get more points. ..ask him to do that. ..


Hi
Dear Senior Expat,

Need Help regarding 189,190 even i returned back from Australia as i did not score 7.
and was fallinf short of 5 points as other friend in this thread.

and in my case in even dint finish Professional Year instead managed doing some part time jobs.

I did Masters in Accounting. 
Any help from would be greatful.

Thankyou.

Sainathm85


----------



## hemanthmathad

dchiniwal said:


> Gadag ri. In bangalore for last 9 yrs.
> 
> Am waiting for CO and grant


Oh good, yava skill ge try madakathiri


----------



## sainathm85

is5yk said:


> Yay!!Thanks heaps I'll pass this message to him. Better to act fast..
> Thanks you kindly for you'r reply


hi is5yk
need help regarding 189, 190
Read in your post about your friend can you please share any info, as my case also is more or less same like your friend even i returned from Australia in JAN 2011.


previously was on student visa, could not apply for PR (short of 5 points), and dint go for professional year. i have Masters Degree from Australia.

Waiting for your Speedy reply

Thank you
sai


----------



## Birender

firetoy,

I want my stamp. Please predict my future. Look into your crystal ball and predict.


----------



## blessngwe05

manubadboy said:


> You have heard right.. Usually the employers don't contact you if you are offshore.. You gotta be there for F2F interview.. I am also doing it so would recommend you to get to aus first.. You can search for jobs meanwhile as well..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Hi manubadboy. Congrats on your Visa. Looks like everything went smooth for you. Quick question on EOI. Do I get 5 points just by showing that I want 190 or do I first need to get the SS approval to earn 5 points? Any other person with knowledge on this can answer. Thank you.


----------



## Dipti V

Hi , 

I just paid my fees for 190 visa yesterday & now it gives me a link to upload documents (right hand side). When I click on it, it just gives me my name (Main application) but it does not show my husband's name. Where do I upload his documents ?


----------



## manubadboy

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Wat if they are ok with details and wat if they are not satisfied. When can I know the outcome.
> Coming to my company they don't have any fraudulent happend so far.


Well like agrasen said this can happen to anyone.. Don't worry about it.. Even if they find something fishy you will still get the chance to defend your case.. You dont have to worry if you are working there and you answered the questions everything will be fine.. :yo:


----------



## rvijay

Dipti V said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I just paid my fees for 190 visa yesterday & now it gives me a link to upload documents (right hand side). When I click on it, it just gives me my name (Main application) but it does not show my husband's name. Where do I upload his documents ?


You should be able to see his name, try scrolling down a bit...


----------



## mithu93ku

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Today I got a employment verification call from Delhi Aus high commision to my HR and have asked as many questions as their wish atlast HR was fedup and given my contact number again she called me on my mobile when I was on the way to office I could able to answer few questions and my mobile got battery drained it got off. Immoderately again she called my office and started asking details of my fellow employes their name and contact number and mainly she have asked about the company details to HR ABOUT THE size of company and very interestingly she wanted the previous HR contact number who recruited me I donot understand wat kind of logic is that to ask about people who are not working in the company.
> 
> Mithu,rocky, Felix ,Manu,fire toy and other seniors plz anticipate wat could be my outcome with this kind of verification . Only thing is I couldn't tak to her but my HR hav given the max information on behalf of me.
> 
> Wat do u all reckon about this so tensed guys


So far everything is positive what you describe here, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to this thread, but find it really helpful and valuable for assisting my migration process.
> 
> As for now, I have submitted docs for NSW SS and waiting for the result. I have few questions, however regarding preparing documents for future visa lodgement:
> 
> 1. I want to add my partner but not claim any points from him. Should he still fill in separate piece of 80 form?
> 2. Can I provid DIAC with scans of originals of documents which are originally in English or they should be sertified only?
> 3. IF I do not have to sertify PC should I still translate it if is not in English?
> 4. If my partner is a citizen of country which he have not been living in for more than 10 years, should he still provide a PC from this country?
> 5. My partner is in process of changing his citizenship to another country. It probably will take another 4-5 months. And it will effect his travelling documents as current pasport will be withdrawn and new passport issued by another country will be given. How to proceed in this situation? Can I still lodge my application an try to notify CO about passport changing before visa granted? Or is it possible to notify DIAC about travelling docs change even after visa granted? Will it effect visa?? or possibility to entry AU??
> 
> Any advices will be valuable!
> 
> thanks a lot in advance! I really love the way you help each other guys! We do not need any MARA any more)))) they are probably quite upset about the fact..)) Thanks to everyone on the forum, especially to senior expats!!
> 
> regards,
> Anastasia


Firetoy, Rukhal, Manubadboy, could any one help me with my case, please..

Manubadboy, my congratulations to your luckiest day ever!!!

Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## manubadboy

Rushi said:


> Thanks a lot manubadboy.. As ruchkal mentioned, your name should be changed to "manugoodboy"...
> 
> Thanks again friend...
> 
> Rushi


Hahaha... Dont change my name.. Instead when you meet me in Australia buy me a beer


----------



## Firetoy

Next week my friend, next week!



Birender said:


> firetoy,
> 
> I want my stamp. Please predict my future. Look into your crystal ball and predict.


----------



## dchiniwal

Firetoy, what does your crystal ball say for my case? That CO allocation tentative dates please.

In anticipation of direct grant, have uploaded all documents, done with meds and PCC


----------



## G D SINGH

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Got in to an awkward situation.....taking into account suggestion from some of the forum members I decided to attach as much documents as possible (sal slips, tax docs, job letters etc) hoping to get a direct grant....BUT when trying to upload a document got a message that Max number of documents allowed limit has been reached......so some of the imp docs like PCC are still not attached & I can't attach them now
> 
> Any workaround apart from waiting for the CO to contact me


I guess, you can attach maximum of 60 documents to the online application.

GSM applicants can attach max of 60 documents. The size can't be more than 5MB and type of documents is .DOC, .DOCX, .DOT, .XLS, .PPT, .RTF, .TXT, .GIF, .JPG , .BMP, .PDF.

I think now, you need to wait for your CO as this is not going to take many days now. The CO is on his way for you mate..!

Just relax and don't be tensed.


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Next week my friend, next week!


fingers crossed


----------



## Rushi

manubadboy said:


> Hahaha... Dont change my name.. Instead when you meet me in Australia buy me a beer



hahaaa.....sure I will.... :rockon::rockon:

Rushi


----------



## ariyawansha81

*Hi*



shankii said:


> hi Have you got ur visa???


Sorry i was away with PC. Yes i got the visa 31/10/2013...


----------



## manubadboy

blessngwe05 said:


> Hi manubadboy. Congrats on your Visa. Looks like everything went smooth for you. Quick question on EOI. Do I get 5 points just by showing that I want 190 or do I first need to get the SS approval to earn 5 points? Any other person with knowledge on this can answer. Thank you.


Hi blessngwe.. Thank you 

Well, you get the 5 points by just showing that you want 190 but you will only get the invite if the state gives you the invitation.. It's a bit tricky as your score goes up but it goes out of the race for 189 because you have shown in ur EOI that you are applying for SS.. Hope my answer helps in clearing up your doubt?:yo:


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Anastasia!

I will try to reply to your questions.

1. I've seen both cases. Sometimes the CO doesn't need the form 80 for a partner, sometimes, he does. I recommend you to have it filled it in, just in case.
2. You can provided colour scans of original documents, regardless of the language they are written in. Obviously, if they are not in English, you have to provide a separate translation document. Translations, as far as they meet the requirements for DIBP, don't need to be certified either.
3. Same as before. You can send a colour scan of your PCC. If it is not in English, you have to provide the translation separately.
4. Yes, you have to provide police clearance of any country lived in for the last 10 years and for a period of at least 1 year. I've seen people claiming in this forum that they have been asked for police clearance for living periods shorter than one year, so I recommend you to provide every PC of every country you have been living in for the last 10 years. Just in case!
5. Well, not sure about this one. When you say changing passport, you mean changing nationality as well?




Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Firetoy, Rukhal, Manubadboy, could any one help me with my case, please..
> 
> Manubadboy, my congratulations to your luckiest day ever!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Anastasia


----------



## manubadboy

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to this thread, but find it really helpful and valuable for assisting my migration process.
> 
> As for now, I have submitted docs for NSW SS and waiting for the result. I have few questions, however regarding preparing documents for future visa lodgement:
> 
> 1. I want to add my partner but not claim any points from him. Should he still fill in separate piece of 80 form?Yes, Form 80 is for all the individuals above 16yrs of age
> 2. Can I provid DIAC with scans of originals of documents which are originally in English or they should be sertified only?If they are clearly colour scanned then you dont need to get it certified.
> 3. IF I do not have to sertify PC should I still translate it if is not in EnglishI am not sure.. I will let Felix, Firetoy, Mithu or Ruchkal answer this one?
> 4. If my partner is a citizen of country which he have not been living in for more than 10 years, should he still provide a PC from this countryNo, PCC is required for last 10Years?
> 5. My partner is in process of changing his citizenship to another country. It probably will take another 4-5 months. And it will effect his travelling documents as current pasport will be withdrawn and new passport issued by another country will be given. How to proceed in this situation? Can I still lodge my application an try to notify CO about passport changing before visa granted? Or is it possible to notify DIAC about travelling docs change even after visa granted? Will it effect visa?? or possibility to entry AU??I would recommend you to wait till your partner gets his/her new Passport. or use form 1021:washing:
> 
> Any advices will be valuable!
> 
> thanks a lot in advance! I really love the way you help each other guys! We do not need any MARA any more)))) they are probably quite upset about the fact..)) Thanks to everyone on the forum, especially to senior expats!!
> 
> 
> regards,
> Anastasia


Please find my answers in Red..


----------



## Firetoy

OMG dchiniwal! Take it easy! You lodged 1 month ago in a 189 visa. Unfortunately you must wait for another month. Anyway, I've seen that 190 visas lodged in october are going faster than expected (regarding to CO allocation). Let's hope that it happens the same for 189 visas!
Be patient 



dchiniwal said:


> Firetoy, what does your crystal ball say for my case? That CO allocation tentative dates please.
> 
> In anticipation of direct grant, have uploaded all documents, done with meds and PCC


----------



## manubadboy

Rushi said:


> hahaaa.....sure I will.... :rockon::rockon:
> 
> Rushi



I like guys from Sri Lanka(Strictly in a bro way).. They are nice dudes.. 
Kindly update your signature.. :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## s_agrasen

Dipti V said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I just paid my fees for 190 visa yesterday & now it gives me a link to upload documents (right hand side). When I click on it, it just gives me my name (Main application) but it does not show my husband's name. Where do I upload his documents ?


Did you paid for your husband fees???? 

Ok...Scroll down with your document list to be uploaded, you will find his name and documents required for him....


----------



## s_agrasen

rvijay said:


> After a lot of hiccups related to Credit Card, I have lodged the visa application today


so how did you managed? with Thomas cook or elsewhere??


----------



## dchiniwal

This phaze of the visa process sucks, hate this business of waiting


----------



## G D SINGH

blessngwe05 said:


> Hi manubadboy. Congrats on your Visa. Looks like everything went smooth for you. Quick question on EOI. Do I get 5 points just by showing that I want 190 or do I first need to get the SS approval to earn 5 points? Any other person with knowledge on this can answer. Thank you.


Hi,

When you apply EOI, the wizard asks you the type of visas you 're interested in.
You can select multiple visa types at this time. For 190, the setup will even ask you to select the intertested State as well (drop down list). You can select ALL States as well.
Information will be asked once only as the information will remain same for your personal, professional and qualification parameters, even if you are are applying for multiple visa categories.
At the end of the wizard, there will be application review for all the points that will lead to point contribution. After review the final submission will be there. On clicking the final submission, you will automatically given total points for 189 & 190. You 190 will include 5 points for state nomination at this stage only, even if any state has not nominated you yet.

Then you can apply to State separately and obtain Sponsor ship. You will get invited for 190 only if any state nominates you. It won't be automatic like 189.

If still you have any confusions related to this process, do send me a PM with your queries.

Regds
GD


----------



## Dipti V

Ofcourse I did... 

In the Attach Documents tab on the right... when I click on it...the drop down just shows my name...however on the main page..it does show "View Application" "View Receipts" ..and also both our names under it...


----------



## akshay1229

rvijay said:


> For the benefit of others, can you say what is the allowed no of docs for upload?


For the benefit of others,

Whole process what I used...

Downloaded "camscanner" from android play store...phone camera must be more than 8 MP for better result...

The software is amazing for scanning documents..I did the same and saved lots of money (at my place, cyber cafes charge 10-20 rs per page for scanning)..I saved around 1700 bucks...(Rs.)

Copy all images to PC, then paste to word and make PDF..

PDF should be particular...salary slips in one file, education (all mark sheets, transcript and certificate in just one PDF file),bank accounts in one file...just arrange all file in such a way., if file size exceeds than 5 MB, you should split it.....I did it in less than 25 files...

Some more software...pdfmerger, merge PDF, 

U can merge, split, unlock PDF online also...mergepdf.com, splitpdf.com, unlockpdf.com and all...


Good Luck to all..who are lodging their files...

Akshay...


----------



## Jklm

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Today I got a employment verification call from Delhi Aus high commision to my HR and have asked as many questions as their wish atlast HR was fedup and given my contact number again she called me on my mobile when I was on the way to office I could able to answer few questions and my mobile got battery drained it got off. Immoderately again she called my office and started asking details of my fellow employes their name and contact number and mainly she have asked about the company details to HR ABOUT THE size of company and very interestingly she wanted the previous HR contact number who recruited me I donot understand wat kind of logic is that to ask about people who are not working in the company.
> 
> Mithu,rocky, Felix ,Manu,fire toy and other seniors plz anticipate wat could be my outcome with this kind of verification . Only thing is I couldn't tak to her but my HR hav given the max information on behalf of me.
> 
> Wat do u all reckon about this so tensed guys



hi reddy,

is your CO INITIALS RL FROM TEAM 2????


----------



## akshay1229

Dipti V said:


> Ofcourse I did...
> 
> In the Attach Documents tab on the right... when I click on it...the drop down just shows my name...however on the main page..it does show "View Application" "View Receipts" ..and also both our names under it...


On the main page, there should be a small arrow just beside ur husband name..., which would expand required document list...

U can attach by clickin that also...and I think u also had tried that also...

It may be possible due to some system glitch..try after sometime...

Good Luck
Akshay


----------



## blessngwe05

manubadboy said:


> Hi blessngwe.. Thank you
> 
> Well, you get the 5 points by just showing that you want 190 but you will only get the invite if the state gives you the invitation.. It's a bit tricky as your score goes up but it goes out of the race for 189 because you have shown in ur EOI that you are applying for SS.. Hope my answer helps in clearing up your doubt?:yo:


Thanks manubadboy. Really clears out the doubt. Supposing at some later stage I then decide to reapply for 189, will it still be possible and if so after how long? I qualify for both as it stands (when I get +ve assessment but I have no doubt).


----------



## Jklm

sendshaz said:


> hello jklm,
> my co is also rl from adelaide team2.she requested additional docs which i submited yesterday.when you submited your additional docs ,did you recieve automated reply???any changesi the e-visa page???



hi shahzz,

yes i got email from co when i emailed the docs....u got any email???


----------



## akshay1229

manubadboy said:


> Please find my answers in Red..


Hey badboy...enjoy ur weekend...
Many congratulations...and have agood luck for new journey and the brightest future......


----------



## manubadboy

blessngwe05 said:


> Thanks manubadboy. Really clears out the doubt. Supposing at some later stage I then decide to reapply for 189, will it still be possible and if so after how long? I qualify for both as it stands (when I get +ve assessment but I have no doubt).


I have seen people on this forum saying that you cant have 2EOI's for one applicant but I disagree.. You can always file one EOI for 189 and one for 190.. I have not found a single official document stating it cant be done..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

akshay1229 said:


> Hey badboy...enjoy ur weekend...
> Many congratulations...and have agood luck for new journey and the brightest future......


Thanks Akshay.. All the best To you..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## RedDevil19

Big congrats to all those who got grant today.....specially to our badboy Manu 

Have a great weekend nd get ready for another action packed week of grants


----------



## jjain

cooluno said:


> Both meds and PCC, you should get it done upfront, even before the CO asks for it. This way, there will be lesser delay in your getting the grant.
> 
> To organise your meds, just click on the link in eVisa saying "Organise your medical examination", answer a few questions, and that will generate a HAP ID in a pdf(which you need to print out for the actual med exam), and further instructions as how to set up an appointment for the same. You need to make an appointment at the medical centre(not sure about India, but here in Australia, it is only conducted by a body called Medibank). just remember the last entry date for you once the grant is received is going to be either 6 months, or 1 year form the date of your PCC or meds, whichever is earlier.
> 
> PCC, somebody else needs to help. Again, I am limited by ,y knowledge as to how to get the Indian PCC done here in Australia, not sure about where to go in India.


For PCC, just visit PSK website, fill PCC application form, pay fees. go to PSK with the Application reference number and the needed docs. They will do everything and let you know the further process. The address on passport does not matter, only what matters is the PCC can be done only in the city where you are currently residing. Also, the same address should be mentioned as your current address in the VISA application and everything related.

For meds, follow the link below:
My Health Declarations


----------



## manubadboy

RedDevil19 said:


> Big congrats to all those who got grant today.....specially to our badboy Manu
> 
> Have a great weekend nd get ready for another action packed week of grants


Thanks a lot RedDevil.. Wish you all the best.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

akshay1229 said:


> For the benefit of others,
> 
> Whole process what I used...
> 
> Downloaded "camscanner" from android play store...phone camera must be more than 8 MP for better result...
> 
> The software is amazing for scanning documents..I did the same and saved lots of money (at my place, cyber cafes charge 10-20 rs per page for scanning)..I saved around 1700 bucks...(Rs.)
> 
> Copy all images to PC, then paste to word and make PDF..
> 
> PDF should be particular...salary slips in one file, education (all mark sheets, transcript and certificate in just one PDF file),bank accounts in one file...just arrange all file in such a way., if file size exceeds than 5 MB, you should split it.....I did it in less than 25 files...
> 
> Some more software...pdfmerger, merge PDF,
> 
> U can merge, split, unlock PDF online also...mergepdf.com, splitpdf.com, unlockpdf.com and all...
> 
> Good Luck to all..who are lodging their files...
> 
> Akshay...


I completely agree with Akshay.. Use cam scanner.. You will save a lot.. I used it too..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> I am planning on entering in mid Feb.. I have almost 3 months notice period in current organization.. I am gonna give the complete notice as I would get some money which is always useful
> What about you? When are you planning to go to Adelaide?


My contract with the current employer expires on January 28th. So I will be in Sydney until then, looking for something in Adelaide. I have some friends there, hopefully it will work out for me in Adelaide.


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> My contract with the current employer expires on January 28th. So I will be in Sydney until then, looking for something in Adelaide. I have some friends there, hopefully it will work out for me in Adelaide.


I have lot of friends in Sydney.. There is no one I know in Adelaide.. 
But what the heck we came in the world alone too.. hoto:hoto:
And in any case you will be there.. :dance::dance:


----------



## felix2020

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Today I got a employment verification call from Delhi Aus high commision to my HR and have asked as many questions as their wish atlast HR was fedup and given my contact number again she called me on my mobile when I was on the way to office I could able to answer few questions and my mobile got battery drained it got off. Immoderately again she called my office and started asking details of my fellow employes their name and contact number and mainly she have asked about the company details to HR ABOUT THE size of company and very interestingly she wanted the previous HR contact number who recruited me I donot understand wat kind of logic is that to ask about people who are not working in the company.
> 
> Mithu,rocky, Felix ,Manu,fire toy and other seniors plz anticipate wat could be my outcome with this kind of verification . Only thing is I couldn't tak to her but my HR hav given the max information on behalf of me.
> 
> Wat do u all reckon about this so tensed guys


No worries. It's part of the internal check they do when you are claiming points for employments. As long as they are satisfied that you were employed for the claimed period, you will get your grant. Most probably, they will only verify the period of employments, they won't get into other details.


----------



## felix2020

RedDevil19 said:


> Big congrats to all those who got grant today.....specially to our badboy Manu
> 
> Have a great weekend nd get ready for another action packed week of grants


I like your signature. You already know your grant date. That's the way to go. LOL


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> I like your signature. You already know your grant date. That's the way to go. LOL


He's a Rockstar!!:drum::drum::drum:
@Fleix you gotta reply to this post.. 1000 Post celebrations:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::danceI love this dance emoticon)


----------



## RedDevil19

Felix u r 1 short of 1000...............go go go


----------



## felix2020

praveenreddy said:


> Gtaark,
> 
> Any rep from CO today there was verification call for me. Totally tensed man.


No worries. It's part of the process. I don't see anything to worry about.


----------



## manubadboy

Guys a quick question.. Once I received the grant My TRN will not be valid any more? I cant seem to login with my TRN anymore..


----------



## praveenreddy

Jklm said:


> hi reddy,
> 
> is your CO INITIALS RL FROM TEAM 2????


S she is my god now. So tensed from morning. Do u have any update about urs. Did u get ur grant?


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Guys a quick question.. Once I received the grant My TRN will not be valid any more? I cant seem to login with my TRN anymore..


My TRN is working fine. I just logged in.


----------



## rvijay

For Travel document, is it required that we scan all pages of PP or only the stamped ones or just the first 2 and last 2 pages?


----------



## DesiTadka

I did submit EOI for 189 and 190 as I wasn't sure about going for state nomination or not ... So it is surely possible



manubadboy said:


> I have seen people on this forum saying that you cant have 2EOI's for one applicant but I disagree.. You can always file one EOI for 189 and one for 190.. I have not found a single official document stating it cant be done..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## RedDevil19

rvijay said:


> For Travel document, is it required that we scan all pages of PP or only the stamped ones or just the first 2 and last 2 pages?


I uploaded all the stamped pages and first nd last pages only......not the entire passport

Seniors plz correct if i m wrong


----------



## rvijay

Ok what if i uploaded only the first and last pages? can we update the attachment? or only way is to upload again with some comments?


----------



## kludge

cooluno said:


> Both meds and PCC, you should get it done upfront, even before the CO asks for it. This way, there will be lesser delay in your getting the grant.
> 
> To organise your meds, just click on the link in eVisa saying "Organise your medical examination", answer a few questions, and that will generate a HAP ID in a pdf(which you need to print out for the actual med exam), and further instructions as how to set up an appointment for the same. You need to make an appointment at the medical centre(not sure about India, but here in Australia, it is only conducted by a body called Medibank). just remember the last entry date for you once the grant is received is going to be either 6 months, or 1 year form the date of your PCC or meds, whichever is earlier.
> 
> PCC, somebody else needs to help. Again, I am limited by ,y knowledge as to how to get the Indian PCC done here in Australia, not sure about where to go in India.


Quite helpful.


----------



## sendshaz

Jklm said:


> hi shahzz,
> 
> yes i got email from co when i emailed the docs....u got any email???


Hi,
Ya,I got automated reply.Did get e-mail from CO-RL ???What is your occupation and how many years of experience did you claim???


----------



## sdpeter

*Am I on the right track?*

Hi Guys,

Would appreciate if someone can advise me if I am on the right track in my 189 application for my wife and I:-

Invitation date: 4 Nov 2013
Application submitted: 4 Nov 2013
Invitation expiry date: 4 Jan 2014

PCC applied: 4 Nov 2013 (expected to take 6 weeks)
Our medical checks are scheduled for 9 Nov 2013. Unfortunately my wife is pregnant and can only complete the chest x-ray in mid Jan 2014
IELTS for my wife scheduled on 7 Dec 2013

Apart from the above issues, all other docs are ready for uploading. My questions are:-

1. Can I proceed to upload docs as and when they are available? The last doc will be the medical results for my wife (3rd week Jan 2014) and I am worried I might unnecessarily delay the process.

2. When will a CO be assigned to my case? I read somewhere it would be 8 weeks from lodgement date. Does this mean it's 8 weeks from uploading of chest x-ray results (3rd week Jan) or from invitation expiry date (4 Jan)?

3. Is Form 80 required for both my wife and I? Where do I attach a complete form 80? Under the Evidence of Character? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rvijay

s_agrasen said:


> so how did you managed? with Thomas cook or elsewhere??


Icici instant credit card gives credit limit of 85% of a fixed deposit


----------



## Jklm

sendshaz said:


> Hi,
> Ya,I got automated reply.Did get e-mail from CO-RL ???What is your occupation and how many years of experience did you claim???


ya i got email from RL CO.....WHEN DID SHE ASK YOU FOR ADDITIONAL DOCS WHICH DATE???


----------



## Jklm

praveenreddy said:


> S she is my god now. So tensed from morning. Do u have any update about urs. Did u get ur grant?


HI REDDY

when did she asked you for additional docs??? which date???


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> I have seen people on this forum saying that you cant have 2EOI's for one applicant but I disagree.. You can always file one EOI for 189 and one for 190.. I have not found a single official document stating it cant be done..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


You can file two EOI but there is no need to do that. You can have 189 & 190 in a single EOI. There is no need to file multiple EOIs and there is no benefit in doing so.


----------



## solarik

Urlacher said:


> Congratulations  good luck with travel preparation.
> 
> I have got CO from Team 34 Brisbane this morning. Today is exactly 60 days from my application.
> 
> She told me that my application are currently passing the mandatory cheks with agencies which are outside the DIAC.
> 
> Also, she said that she is not able to provide me information about processing time, as it is vary from case to case.
> 
> On 9th October I recieved request from GSM Team 13 Adelaide about additional information regarding my previous passport. I sent them information on 10th October, but I started to worry about processing time of my application.


Hi Urlacher,

Could you please tell me your CO initials?
My CO from team 34 also and she just keeps silence, don't know what is happening there  lost my hope already


----------



## praveenreddy

solarik said:


> Hi Urlacher,
> 
> Could you please tell me your CO initials?
> My CO from team 34 also and she just keeps silence, don't know what is happening there  lost my hope already[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Solarik,
> 
> dont loose hope still way to go. u will get ur grant just keep waiting nothing else than that at this stage. even my co from team2 also keep silence bt today morning i got a emp verification call to HR and as well as for me bt i just hardly could speak for a minute as my mobile battery drainned and instead of taking to me the call have again routed to HR and asked all the details of the Company.
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:nothing apart i can do this point of time.
> 
> Best of luck for all of us who are waiting for Grants.


----------



## solarik

Thanks praveenreddy, just so difficult to wait, so difficult. 
Wish all of us to be strong and get grants very soon


----------



## felix2020

sdpeter said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can advise me if I am on the right track in my 189 application for my wife and I:-
> 
> Invitation date: 4 Nov 2013
> Application submitted: 4 Nov 2013
> Invitation expiry date: 4 Jan 2014
> 
> PCC applied: 4 Nov 2013 (expected to take 6 weeks)
> Our medical checks are scheduled for 9 Nov 2013. Unfortunately my wife is pregnant and can only complete the chest x-ray in mid Jan 2014
> IELTS for my wife scheduled on 7 Dec 2013
> 
> Apart from the above issues, all other docs are ready for uploading. My questions are:-
> 
> 1. Can I proceed to upload docs as and when they are available? The last doc will be the medical results for my wife (3rd week Jan 2014) and I am worried I might unnecessarily delay the process.
> 
> 2. When will a CO be assigned to my case? I read somewhere it would be 8 weeks from lodgement date. Does this mean it's 8 weeks from uploading of chest x-ray results (3rd week Jan) or from invitation expiry date (4 Jan)?
> 
> 3. Is Form 80 required for both my wife and I? Where do I attach a complete form 80? Under the Evidence of Character?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. It's better to upload all documents within 30 days of lodgement. 

2. Average CO allocation time is 8 weeks from the lodgement date, but you can have one in as soon as 4 weeks depending on their workload. It is 8 weeks from the lodgement date. Invitation expiry date is irrelevant after you lodge.

3. Form 80 is required for both. If you click " attached documents" and then "character of evidence" and then "form 80." You should also upload form 1221 for both.

Your grant will be on hold until your wife's chest x-ray is completed and finalized. Your wife needs only 4.5 overall in IELTS if you are not claiming points for partner qualification.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone else, who applied in the month of October, hear anything from DIAC/DIBP?
> 
> We are already ahead 5 weeks now..!
> 
> :tea::tea:


Hey mate. How are ya? Just wanted to know if you are being contact my anyone ? I am still waiting for a call from CO. Keeing :fingerscrossed:
1 question though:
In my application i have applied for me & wife. We are trying to have a baby. My question if that happens i know change of circumstances forms n all that. But what i want to know is : WILL I HAVE TO GET BABY'S PR VALIDATED AS WELL? TO TAKE HIM/HER TO AUS AGAIN?

As for us ; my plan us to just go for a week validate our PR and come back and i resume my job. Than later will plan the move in an year or so. Can you throw some light on it man? 
btw today its 4 weeks and 2 days since applitaion. Keeping :fingerscrossed:
lets see.


----------



## itisme

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Got in to an awkward situation.....taking into account suggestion from some of the forum members I decided to attach as much documents as possible (sal slips, tax docs, job letters etc) hoping to get a direct grant....BUT when trying to upload a document got a message that Max number of documents allowed limit has been reached......so some of the imp docs like PCC are still not attached & I can't attach them now
> 
> Any workaround apart from waiting for the CO to contact me


Can you please share what is the max number of documents allowed on portal?


----------



## TheEndGame

rvijay said:


> Ok what if i uploaded only the first and last pages? can we update the attachment? or only way is to upload again with some comments?


First and last page works, it worked in my case atleast


----------



## TheEndGame

manubadboy said:


> Guys a quick question.. Once I received the grant My TRN will not be valid any more? I cant seem to login with my TRN anymore..


it should work, i tried after getting grant and it worked, infact once you login you can download grant pdf from evisa page.


----------



## akshay1229

itisme said:


> Can you please share what is the max number of documents allowed on portal?


Max 60...

Whole process what I used...

Downloaded "camscanner" from android play store...phone camera must be more than 8 MP for better result...

The software is amazing for scanning documents..I did the same and saved lots of money (at my place, cyber cafes charge 10-20 rs per page for scanning)..I saved around 1700 bucks...(Rs.)

Copy all images to PC, then paste to word and make PDF..

PDF should be particular...salary slips in one file, education (all mark sheets, transcript and certificate in just one PDF file),bank accounts in one file...just arrange all file in such a way., if file size exceeds than 5 MB, you should split it.....I did it in less than 25 files...


----------



## sendshaz

Jklm said:


> ya i got email from RL CO.....WHEN DID SHE ASK YOU FOR ADDITIONAL DOCS WHICH DATE???


She asked on 1st Nov n I submited on 6th NOV.As soon as I submited I got automated reply from Adelaide team 2.


----------



## TheEndGame

subscriptions.im007 said:


> Got in to an awkward situation.....taking into account suggestion from some of the forum members I decided to attach as much documents as possible (sal slips, tax docs, job letters etc) hoping to get a direct grant....BUT when trying to upload a document got a message that Max number of documents allowed limit has been reached......so some of the imp docs like PCC are still not attached & I can't attach them now
> 
> Any workaround apart from waiting for the CO to contact me


Send them to [email protected], and dont forget to mention your TRN no and candidate name.


----------



## TheEndGame

Rushi said:


> Is there any advantage of undertaking the health test before we receive a request from CO? I submitted my VISA application on11th October but no updates yet. When I will get my CO allocation friends    ?
> 
> According to my MARA agent it's advisable to wait till CO request it.. What do you think guys?
> 
> Rushi


Always good to get it done in advance, you may get direct grant. CO gets allocated in 5-6 weeks.


----------



## itisme

akshay1229 said:


> Max 60...
> 
> Whole process what I used...
> 
> Downloaded "camscanner" from android play store...phone camera must be more than 8 MP for better result...
> 
> The software is amazing for scanning documents..I did the same and saved lots of money (at my place, cyber cafes charge 10-20 rs per page for scanning)..I saved around 1700 bucks...(Rs.)
> 
> Copy all images to PC, then paste to word and make PDF..
> 
> PDF should be particular...salary slips in one file, education (all mark sheets, transcript and certificate in just one PDF file),bank accounts in one file...just arrange all file in such a way., if file size exceeds than 5 MB, you should split it.....I did it in less than 25 files...


Is it 60 per applicant in application or 60 for entire family?


----------



## TheEndGame

rvijay said:


> E-Visa website is down? Is it working for anyone?
> 
> --Ok seems to work now!


keep trying, it works some time and doesn't work very next moment. But if you refresh it couple of times, it will start working again


----------



## akshay1229

itisme said:


> Is it 60 per applicant in application or 60 for entire family?


Total 60 files..
Refer "attaching documents online" on immi.gov.au


----------



## cooluno

jjain said:


> For PCC, just visit PSK website, fill PCC application form, pay fees. go to PSK with the Application reference number and the needed docs. They will do everything and let you know the further process. The address on passport does not matter, only what matters is the PCC can be done only in the city where you are currently residing. Also, the same address should be mentioned as your current address in the VISA application and everything related.
> 
> For meds, follow the link below:
> My Health Declarations


Hi,
The MHD link you have provided is probably for applying for medicals even before lodigng the application, isn't it?? The method of generating a HAP ID after lodging the application through eVisa is probably the way to go for organising the health exams after lodgement and before the CO asks for it.


----------



## jjain

cooluno said:


> Hi,
> The MHD link you have provided is probably for applying for medicals even before lodigng the application, isn't it?? The method of generating a HAP ID after lodging the application through eVisa is probably the way to go for organising the health exams after lodgement and before the CO asks for it.


yes..it is the process when the visa app has already been lodged. I now realise in this case visa app was already lodged by iesus.


----------



## Maverick123

Another week comes to an end....big congrats to all who have got their grants...and all the best for the rest who are in queue...hope to get the grant soon..!! Wishing coming week to be lucky for most of us..!! 

Firetoy,felix...please put ur predictions for the ones ins queue ...big hopes for the week coming by..!!


----------



## KxShon

*What the...*

I though I was supposed to get my CO assigned first, then get the visa grant 

When I checked it last night, I wasn't assigned a CO yet... so I thought to myself "Huh it's Friday, I guess I will have to wait 'till Monday for anything"

Then suddenly this morning I got an email saying my visa has been granted 

What the...

I mean I'm not complaining or anything but... why is it not like what I've been reading here


----------



## Birender

KxShon said:


> I though I was supposed to get my CO assigned first, then get the visa grant
> 
> When I checked it last night, I wasn't assigned a CO yet... so I thought to myself "Huh it's Friday, I guess I will have to wait 'till Monday for anything"
> 
> Then suddenly this morning I got an email saying my visa has been granted
> 
> What the...
> 
> I mean I'm not complaining or anything but... why is it not like what I've been reading here


congratulations  and best of luck.

I am also surprised. Are they working on saturdays like me?


----------



## sylvia_australia

puneet556 said:


> HELP HELP HELP
> 
> CO appointed 190 on 22nd of oct 2013 and agent sent form of change in circumstances to DAIC for new born baby , how much time they will take more to process our application and i have to pay more fee or not for new baby as our fees allready sent two months back.


Who are you and why you are doing nonsense by posting this again and again man. You have posted it more than 50 times. Many people even replied to it. Moreover all are human being here and they try there best help and in your case thdy did the same. Ask to God if you donot have trust.


----------



## felix2020

KxShon said:


> I though I was supposed to get my CO assigned first, then get the visa grant
> 
> When I checked it last night, I wasn't assigned a CO yet... so I thought to myself "Huh it's Friday, I guess I will have to wait 'till Monday for anything"
> 
> Then suddenly this morning I got an email saying my visa has been granted
> 
> What the...
> 
> I mean I'm not complaining or anything but... why is it not like what I've been reading here


Congratulation KxShon !!

Welcome to Australia !!​
CO assignment is not visible in the e-visa status. Only way to find out the CO assignment is if your CO communicates with you for additional documents or you call them to find out.


----------



## felix2020

Birender said:


> congratulations  and best of luck.
> 
> I am also surprised. Are they working on saturdays like me?


Yeah, someone received a CO communication last Saturday and another member got a grant around 1:00 PM Saturday. 

It seems like they are working Monday to Saturday from 7:00 AM to 7:00 PM.


----------



## felix2020

Maverick123 said:


> Another week comes to an end....big congrats to all who have got their grants...and all the best for the rest who are in queue...hope to get the grant soon..!! Wishing coming week to be lucky for most of us..!!
> 
> Firetoy,felix...please put ur predictions for the ones ins queue ...big hopes for the week coming by..!!


Your grant is coming next week for sure. It seems like that your CO has many cases ahead of you. You can give them a call if your don't receive any communication by Friday. Onshore applicants has a little quicker grant time than offshore applicants on average.


----------



## Birender

felix2020 said:


> Yeah, someone received a CO communication last Saturday and another member got a grant around 1:00 PM Saturday.
> 
> It seems like they are working Monday to Saturday from 7:00 AM to 7:00 PM.


they are not just calling indians and they are also adopting their work culture.


----------



## thanich

Birender said:


> firetoy,
> 
> I want my stamp. Please predict my future. Look into your crystal ball and predict.


Probably next week my friend... Have you uploaded all the documents?


----------



## dchiniwal

KxShon said:


> I though I was supposed to get my CO assigned first, then get the visa grant
> 
> When I checked it last night, I wasn't assigned a CO yet... so I thought to myself "Huh it's Friday, I guess I will have to wait 'till Monday for anything"
> 
> Then suddenly this morning I got an email saying my visa has been granted
> 
> What the...
> 
> I mean I'm not complaining or anything but... why is it not like what I've been reading here


Congratulations KxShon


----------



## Maverick123

felix2020 said:


> Your grant is coming next week for sure. It seems like that your CO has many cases ahead of you. You can give them a call if your don't receive any communication by Friday. Onshore applicants has a little quicker grant time than offshore applicants on average.


Thanks Felix...I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for next week..:fingerscrossed: hope next week is my week..!!


----------



## Birender

thanich said:


> Probably next week my friend... Have you uploaded all the documents?


yes.. everything front loaded.. CO allocated on 21st oct.. Now the killer part is on :fingerscrossed:


----------



## s_agrasen

puneet556 said:


> HELP HELP HELP
> 
> CO appointed 190 on 22nd of oct 2013 and agent sent form of change in circumstances to DAIC for new born baby , how much time they will take more to process our application and i have to pay more fee or not for new baby as our fees allready sent two months back.


Hello Puneet, 

MARA Agents are the right people to answer Accurately about your type of queries. Forum members has already shared their views so many times,

asking same questions, repeatedly, in spite of you know the answer of forum member, only you are loosing a trust and respect....

Hope you understand


----------



## thanich

Birender said:


> yes.. everything front loaded.. CO allocated on 21st oct.. Now the killer part is on :fingerscrossed:


Then your grant is ready.. You will recieve it on Monday morning...


----------



## Birender

thanich said:


> Then your grant is ready.. You will recieve it on Monday morning...


Keeping my fingers crossed  and best of luck to you too for your landing there 

Where are you planning to go?


----------



## felix2020

puneet556 said:


> HELP HELP HELP
> 
> CO appointed 190 on 22nd of oct 2013 and *agent *sent form of change in circumstances to DAIC for new born baby , how much time they will take more to process our application and i have to pay more fee or not for new baby as our fees allready sent two months back.


If I am not mistaken, you mentioned that you have an agent. Your agent should know what to do. If you don't trust this forum or your agent, you can call DIBP and they will give you clear instruction on your inquiry.


----------



## gadiya.jitendra

what is current co allocation time for 189??


----------



## felix2020

gadiya.jitendra said:


> what is current co allocation time for 189??


Welcome to Expat Forum !!

Current CO allocation time for 189 is around 8 weeks from the lodgement date.


----------



## s_agrasen

Waiting for Co allocations.....applied on 18th Oct.....


----------



## s_agrasen

gadiya.jitendra said:


> what is current co allocation time for 189??



You can upload your all the details into this excel sheet and all the time/co/documents will be predicted and given you to time by time....


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing


----------



## Timur

Dear Seniors,

Please advise who should I call and telephone number to ask about my case allocation. I applied on 20 Sept and noone contacted me since ((((


----------



## sdpeter

felix2020 said:


> 1. It's better to upload all documents within 30 days of lodgement.
> 
> 2. Average CO allocation time is 8 weeks from the lodgement date, but you can have one in as soon as 4 weeks depending on their workload. It is 8 weeks from the lodgement date. Invitation expiry date is irrelevant after you lodge.
> 
> 3. Form 80 is required for both. If you click " attached documents" and then "character of evidence" and then "form 80." You should also upload form 1221 for both.
> 
> Your grant will be on hold until your wife's chest x-ray is completed and finalized. Your wife needs only 4.5 overall in IELTS if you are not claiming points for partner qualification.


Thanks very much Felix2020.


----------



## ahmedhasan

HI Felix 2020,Mithu, Firetoy the experts in the grant 
I contacted you earlier and you advise me to take a rest since my case referred to an external review by the CO team 6 adelaide.
you can check my timeline below and I need your advise please very worried about my case .

Also, I know some of the people who also referred to external review and got thier grant and their visa lodge same month June 2013

please your advice


----------



## gadiya.jitendra

hello


----------



## KxShon

Birender said:


> congratulations  and best of luck.
> 
> I am also surprised. Are they working on saturdays like me?




I guess they do 

I'm really surprised as well, Aussies are not really known for their "hard work"...  - Except for the Brisbane Team 33 of course... :happy:





felix2020 said:


> Congratulation KxShon !!
> 
> Welcome to Australia !!​
> CO assignment is not visible in the e-visa status. Only way to find out the CO assignment is if your CO communicates with you for additional documents or you call them to find out.




Huh, that's why I've never heard from my "invisible and mute" CO until the actual grant :nod:

My visa grant came out of nowhere like this - :brick:





dchiniwal said:


> Congratulations KxShon


Thank you!


----------



## RedDevil19

Didn't notice it for last 8-9 days but the date of documents received has changed to 31st Oct on evisa page. I had uploaded documents on 16th and I can see this date in 2nd box which is below the general documents to upload.

How to interpret it?????


----------



## thanich

Birender said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed  and best of luck to you too for your landing there
> 
> Where are you planning to go?


I am going to perth. I have planned to give first entry on end of jan....

I have to do job search now on...


----------



## thanich

KxShon said:


> I guess they do
> 
> I'm really surprised as well, Aussies are not really known for their "hard work"...  - Except for the Brisbane Team 33 of course... :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, that's why I've never heard from my "invisible and mute" CO until the actual grant :nod:
> 
> My visa grant came out of nowhere like this - :brick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Congrats KXshon....


----------



## babu_84

waiting... 

well... its been loooong 9 (nineeee) days... never even heard from CO... i wonder what exactly he/she/[it] is doing... 

well... is there anyway to find out if you file is been forwarded for next level verification? I don't even know my CO's name... All docs are loaded since I applied... 

May be that was a mistake I made... lol its better to leave some docs behind so that at least the CO contacts you  

lets keeep our fingers crossed.... to all of you who have got CO assigned on 31st to team 34... there are quite a few... 

i think, we were the leftovers to be assigned to some team before 31st October to meet DIAC's KPI....


----------



## Ambersariya

gadiya.jitendra said:


> hello


Welcome to expatforum...


----------



## thanich

babu_84 said:


> waiting...
> 
> well... its been loooong 9 (nineeee) days... never even heard from CO... i wonder what exactly he/she/[it] is doing...
> 
> well... is there anyway to find out if you file is been forwarded for next level verification? I don't even know my CO's name... All docs are loaded since I applied...
> 
> May be that was a mistake I made... lol its better to leave some docs behind so that at least the CO contacts you
> 
> lets keeep our fingers crossed.... to all of you who have got CO assigned on 31st to team 34... there are quite a few...
> 
> i think, we were the leftovers to be assigned to some team before 31st October to meet DIAC's KPI....


It means your grant is nearby.. Do not regret yourself for being frontloaded all the documents :nono:....

Wishing you all the best for the grant...


----------



## babu_84

thanich said:


> It means your grant is nearby.. Do not regret yourself for being frontloaded all the documents :nono:....
> 
> Wishing you all the best for the grant...


thanks thanich.... i really do hope so... 

its just... most bangladeshi 189 applicants are being sent out for verification which is something i am worried about... that verification takes about a year or more to end... in fact, verification process starts without notice... as far as i heard from my colleagues, after 2/3 months (after crossing the patience limit), they were forced to call DIAC and get CO info... CO then replies that the file is under verification and has no definite time boundary...


----------



## Birender

KxShon said:


> I guess they do
> 
> I'm really surprised as well, Aussies are not really known for their "hard work"...  - Except for the Brisbane Team 33 of course... :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, that's why I've never heard from my "invisible and mute" CO until the actual grant :nod:
> 
> My visa grant came out of nowhere like this - :brick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Hey, can you please share the the team name and CO initials??


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> If I am not mistaken, you mentioned that you have an agent. Your agent should know what to do. If you don't trust this forum or your agent, you can call DIBP and they will give you clear instruction on your inquiry.


He do not trust the forum members , not his agent , nor even DIBP.


----------



## felix2020

ahmedhasan said:


> HI Felix 2020,Mithu, Firetoy the experts in the grant
> I contacted you earlier and you advise me to take a rest since my case referred to an external review by the CO team 6 adelaide.
> you can check my timeline below and I need your advise please very worried about my case .
> 
> Also, I know some of the people who also referred to external review and got thier grant and their visa lodge same month June 2013
> 
> please your advice


External review usually takes between 3 to 6 months from CO allocation. So you may get your grant within this year. There is nothing you can do about it but wait. Hopefully, they will complete the check within this year and send you the grant. Give them two weeks time and then send an email to your CO regarding your status. It's only about time. So no worries.


----------



## felix2020

RedDevil19 said:


> Didn't notice it for last 8-9 days but the date of documents received has changed to 31st Oct on evisa page. I had uploaded documents on 16th and I can see this date in 2nd box which is below the general documents to upload.
> 
> How to interpret it?????


Document status was changed to everyone who uploaded documents before October 31st. It was a system update. 

Do not take these status seriously. I checked my status Thursday morning and I didn't notice anything unusual, but the grant letter was sent to me after 30 minutes. And the funny thing was that the visa had the date effective Wednesday.


----------



## felix2020

gadiya.jitendra said:


> hello


Hey Buddy !!

Hello !! 

It's a forum, not a chat line.


----------



## RedDevil19

felix2020 said:


> Document status was changed to everyone who uploaded documents before October 31st. It was a system update.
> 
> Do not take these status seriously. I checked my status Thursday morning and I didn't notice anything unusual, but the grant letter was sent to me after 30 minutes. And the funny thing was that the visa had the date effective Wednesday.


Ok..........thanks a lot Felix 

Plz pray for my PCC to come in next 10 days....next week everything ll be done except PCC. 

I don't want to change my signature


----------



## felix2020

RedDevil19 said:


> Ok..........thanks a lot Felix
> 
> Plz pray for my PCC to come in next 10 days....next week everything ll be done except PCC.
> 
> I don't want to change my signature


You need PCC as soon as possible. I can see you are very close to getting a CO. Don't give him a chance to ask for additional documents.

Go for Direct Grant Guys !!​


----------



## praveenreddy

Jklm said:


> HI REDDY
> 
> when did she asked you for additional docs??? which date???


Hi

She never requested any further documents from me as I have front loaded everything inc bank statements and 3 years payslips even though ystday I got a verification call that I already have mentioned about wat Hpnd. 

Seniors like Mitu, Felix and others please can u tell me wat could be the next step after the Emp verification and also wanted to know ppl who get calls from local high commision is called internal checks or it may also go to external also. Wat is the time frame for int and ext checks. 

People from team2 Adelaide CO RL did anybody received anything from her from last week.


----------



## Vincentluf

babu_84 said:


> waiting...
> 
> well... its been loooong 9 (nineeee) days... never even heard from CO... i wonder what exactly he/she/[it] is doing...
> 
> well... is there anyway to find out if you file is been forwarded for next level verification? I don't even know my CO's name... All docs are loaded since I applied...
> 
> May be that was a mistake I made... lol its better to leave some docs behind so that at least the CO contacts you
> 
> lets keeep our fingers crossed.... to all of you who have got CO assigned on 31st to team 34... there are quite a few...
> 
> i think, we were the leftovers to be assigned to some team before 31st October to meet DIAC's KPI....


I've been allocated a case officer since 31st Oct too till now no news  waiting waiting and waiting


----------



## sagz

puneet556 said:


> HELP HELP HELP
> 
> CO appointed 190 on 22nd of oct 2013 and agent sent form of change in circumstances to DAIC for new born baby , how much time they will take more to process our application and i have to pay more fee or not for new baby as our fees allready sent two months back.


No extra fee is to be paid for baby born between application lodgement and visa grant


----------



## felix2020

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> She never requested any further documents from me as I have front loaded everything inc bank statements and 3 years payslips even though ystday I got a verification call that I already have mentioned about wat Hpnd.
> 
> Seniors like Mitu, Felix and others please can u tell me wat could be the next step after the Emp verification and also wanted to know ppl who get calls from local high commision is called internal checks or it may also go to external also. Wat is the time frame for int and ext checks.
> 
> People from team2 Adelaide CO RL did anybody received anything from her from last week.


It will not get external because external checks are national security checks that is done by an external agency. Employment checks are always internal. Internal checks are much quicker, I would say maximum 2-4 weeks depending on the case. 

I think your grant is coming in 2 weeks time. So relax. It's only about time. You only apply for PR once in a life time. Patience is the key, even miracle takes some time. Do not compare your case with others because all cases are unique and all case officers are unique. As long as you get the grant, that's the only think that counts.

Wish you a quick grant and see you soon in Australia.


----------



## felix2020

babu_84 said:


> thanks thanich.... i really do hope so...
> 
> its just... most bangladeshi 189 applicants are being sent out for verification which is something i am worried about... that verification takes about a year or more to end... in fact, verification process starts without notice... as far as i heard from my colleagues, after 2/3 months (after crossing the patience limit), they were forced to call DIAC and get CO info... CO then replies that the file is under verification and has no definite time boundary...


I disagree with this post. I think any one is subject to verification regardless of the country of origin.


----------



## shift_move

felix2020 said:


> I disagree with this post. I think any one is subject to verification regardless of the country of origin.



But then aren't there low risk countries and high risk countries ?


----------



## felix2020

shift_move said:


> But then aren't there low risk countries and high risk countries ?


I understand what you mean. But we have seen quick grants for many candidates from HR countries, and security checks and slower grant for people in LR countries. So we can't make a conclusion that HR candidates suffer delays in grants. 

I would say it depends on luck.


----------



## babu_84

felix2020 said:


> I disagree with this post. I think any one is subject to verification regardless of the country of origin.


I sincerely do hope you are right about this... However, as I said before none found thus far who has got direct grant from Bangladesh in sub class 189.... Many examples of 190 direct grants are there.. Anyway, I am hoping you are right...


----------



## babu_84

Vincentluf said:


> I've been allocated a case officer since 31st Oct too till now no news  waiting waiting and waiting


Seems we are almost on the same boat... Don't forget to let me know ur updates... Will do the same if I hear anything..


----------



## felix2020

babu_84 said:


> I sincerely do hope you are right about this... However, as I said before none found thus far who has got direct grant from Bangladesh in sub class 189.... Many examples of 190 direct grants are there.. Anyway, I am hoping you are right...


I think 189 and 190 are subject to similar level of verification. But 190 has a shorter processing time.


----------



## babu_84

felix2020 said:


> I think 189 and 190 are subject to similar level of verification. But 190 has a shorter processing time.


that is true... 190 grants for at least 50 of colleagues came within a month or two without any verification... 

&& within the same company, 50 other colleagues are waiting since last December 2012... yet to get a grant... CO's replied to all of them "you file is under verification"...

so that is why, i am worried... 


what you said should be correct that verification should/can be done irrespective of your origin ... but in perspective to what i have seen thus far with 189 applicants from my origin, i think there are enough evidences to be worried


----------



## felix2020

babu_84 said:


> that is true... 190 grants for at least 50 of colleagues came within a month or two without any verification...
> 
> && within the same company, 50 other colleagues are waiting since last December 2012... yet to get a grant... CO's replied to all of them "you file is under verification"...
> 
> so that is why, i am worried...
> 
> 
> what you said should be correct that verification should/can be done irrespective of your origin ... but in perspective to what i have seen thus far with 189 applicants from my origin, i think there are enough evidences to be worried


Most of the time they only do internal checks which is usually employment verifications. But I am still not sure what triggers the national security checks that may take more than a year to complete. Still, candidates from all countries are subject to external checks based on the information I found in the forum.


----------



## DJ.

manubadboy said:


> You have heard right.. Usually the employers don't contact you if you are offshore.. You gotta be there for F2F interview.. I am also doing it so would recommend you to get to aus first.. You can search for jobs meanwhile as well..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Thank you!


----------



## dchiniwal

For any of those who have the CO allocated and waiting for grant, can you kindly check if this link works for you guys and let me know?

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

I am waiting for CO to be allocated on my case, and while I try this link I get an error "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later"

Thanks


----------



## Sunlight11

dchiniwal said:


> For any of those who have the CO allocated and waiting for grant, can you kindly check if this link works for you guys and let me know?
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> I am waiting for CO to be allocated on my case, and while I try this link I get an error "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later"
> 
> Thanks



Link is working for me.


----------



## dchiniwal

Sunlight11 said:


> Link is working for me.


CO allocated? Does it give you any useful info?


----------



## felix2020

dchiniwal said:


> CO allocated? Does it give you any useful info?


CO allocation is not visible in e-visa status.


----------



## Sunlight11

The live eVisa link is actually: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## dchiniwal

felix2020 said:


> CO allocation is not visible in e-visa status.


Hi Felix,

I believe eVisa application is on https://ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

I am looking for a different link which I found in one of the document, which said to verify the status of your visa application go to https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa

Hence curious to know of it http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif

I seriously do not know what to do until the CO is allocated http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/Cry.gif

Thanks


----------



## gayamona

Hi all,

Thanks to this forum. I have had few of the forum members who had said that I can go for the health assessment and can front upload the medicals also.

I have done the medicals today ( 9 - Nov -2013) along with my husband and daughter ( 4 years old). I did at Chennai Apollo. The overall experience was OK. We had an appointment at 10:00 AM and reached the hospital at abt 9:30. We had all the forms and copies of the passport along with the photos. All together it took around 5 hours for us to complete all the tests and the X-ray ( for me and my spouse) . The overall suggestion is that the wait time could be reduced. Today being a Saturday there was definitely lot of ppl but still we felt that patient management could have been better. 

The hospital staff said that they will upload the medical tests results to the DIAC site in abt a week.

So medicals also done. Now waiting for the CO ... All the best to all who are in the same situation.


----------



## gayamona

Sazzad H said:


> Thanks for ur valuable info bro. Regarding PCC and Medical...its a sad story. I applied through an agent. I again and again told my agent( he is MARN agent) to complete my PCC and Medical before CO allocation. But they told me to complete those after CO request for it. Atlast i convince my agent to complete my PCC by this week( this saturday- it will take 7 days to get). But they are still saying to complete medical after CO request for it. Dont know what to say...as they said they got better knowledge regarding this process!!! :-(


Hi,

That's very interesting because I used an agent too but they said we can go for the medicals and front upload it. Like many others had quoted earlier in this forum I also believe front loading the medicals and PCC would help in speedy decision making.

All the very best to you !


----------



## praveenreddy

felix2020 said:


> It will not get external because external checks are national security checks that is done by an external agency. Employment checks are always internal. Internal checks are much quicker, I would say maximum 2-4 weeks depending on the case.
> 
> I think your grant is coming in 2 weeks time. So relax. It's only about time. You only apply for PR once in a life time. Patience is the key, even miracle takes some time. Do not compare your case with others because all cases are unique and all case officers are unique. As long as you get the grant, that's the only think that counts.
> 
> Wish you a quick grant and see you soon in Australia.


Tank u Felix for quick reply. If everything goes well will definitely meet.


----------



## ahmedhasan

felix2020 said:


> External review usually takes between 3 to 6 months from CO allocation. So you may get your grant within this year. There is nothing you can do about it but wait. Hopefully, they will complete the check within this year and send you the grant. Give them two weeks time and then send an email to your CO regarding your status. It's only about time. So no worries.


Thank Felix 
Really appreciated your feedback
I drop today the CO an email and will wait for them


----------



## felix2020

dchiniwal said:


> Hi Felix,
> 
> I believe eVisa application is on https://ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> I am looking for a different link which I found in one of the document, which said to verify the status of your visa application go to https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa
> 
> Hence curious to know of it http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> I seriously do not know what to do until the CO is allocated http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/Cry.gif
> 
> Thanks


Yeah you are right. The first link is functional. The second link never works. Find something else to get busy during the waiting period. There is nothing can be done from our side except front loading all required documents.


----------



## hafeezsl

puneet556 said:


> HELP HELP HELP
> 
> CO appointed 190 on 22nd of oct 2013 and agent sent form of change in circumstances to DAIC for new born baby , how much time they will take more to process our application and i have to pay more fee or not for new baby as our fees allready sent two months back.


Hi

I got my grant on 16th sept and my wife gave birth to my new baby on 30th august

On 20th sept I think I sent form 1023 to co adding my son and also did his medical in the same week... my co sent his grant in weeks and they did not charge anything as i had already rcvd my grant


----------



## vijay983

felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​


Congrats Felix2020 !!

Rgds/Vijay


----------



## ssk3

*Hearty Congrats dude*



manubadboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me be the first one to give the good news of the day..
> 
> *with the Grace of GOD, Your's truly BADBOY has been granted his PR*:amen::amen::amen::amen::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:eace::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> "aj tuhada veer pakka Australia wala ho gaya"
> 
> It was a direct grant.. The Team was Adelaide Team 4 and CO is EL.
> 
> A really Big hug to my friend Ruchkal.. Ruchkal you are the best my friend.. You always kept my spirits high...
> 
> A special thanks to Felix2020, Firetoy, Mithu, ChinnuBangalore, sylvia_australia(Apologies if I have missed anyone, just got to know about it so still a bit shaky and sleepy)
> 
> To everyone who is waiting, just hang in there fellas you will get the grant.. All the best...




Hearty Congratulations manu....thanks a ton for your valuable guidance


----------



## ssk3

*Hearty Congrats dude*



felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​



Hearty Congratulations Felix2020....thanks a ton for your valuable guidance


----------



## ssk3

*Medicals*

Dear All, 

I am done with medicals yesterday, they said, they will upload into concerned immigration website within 3 days. Thats cool. 

1. How, can i know that the Diagnostic center guys have uploaded my Medicals?
2. In my VISA application, what should i upload at "Health, Evidence of"??. Should i upload HAP form? or should i leave it blank?

And one more question is 

3. what should i upload at "Identity, Evidence of"?

Thanks a ton in advance
Sathish


----------



## felix2020

ssk3 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am done with medicals yesterday, they said, they will upload into concerned immigration website within 3 days. Thats cool.
> 
> 1. How, can i know that the Diagnostic center guys have uploaded my Medicals?
> 2. In my VISA application, what should i upload at "Health, Evidence of"??. Should i upload HAP form? or should i leave it blank?
> 
> And one more question is
> 
> 3. what should i upload at "Identity, Evidence of"?
> 
> Thanks a ton in advance
> Sathish


1. If you have done e-medical, you should be able to see your medical status on your e-visa status page.

2. No need to upload anything under evidence of health if you have done e-medical. 

3. National ID card, Driver's license, or leave it blank.

Your passport and birth certificate are used as evidence of ID which are uploaded in a different section.


----------



## ssk3

felix2020 said:


> 1. If you have done e-medical, you should be able to see your medical status on your e-visa status page.
> 
> 2. No need to upload anything under evidence of health if you have done e-medical.
> 
> 3. National ID card, Driver's license, or leave it blank.
> 
> Your passport and birth certificate are used as evidence of ID which are uploaded in a different section.



Thanks for the quick response felix2020. 
I hope e-medicals is same as 'the pdf i get with HAP number when i click on ''Organise your health examinations'' link which appears in the application.


----------



## felix2020

ssk3 said:


> Thanks for the quick response felix2020.
> I hope e-medicals is same as 'the pdf i get with HAP number when i click on ''Organise your health examinations'' link which appears in the application.


Yes it is. When the medicals are uploaded and finalized, "Organize your health examinations" link will change to "No health examinations are required.....".


----------



## Varun1

Congrats felix!

Happy for you!


----------



## Veronica

Please stop asking people to give you likes.
This goes against the spirit of the forum.
Likes are given when someone genuinely helps someone or some particularly likes a post. This is not a popularity contest.
Now please get back to topic.

thank you


----------



## mithu93ku

Veronica said:


> Please stop asking people to give you likes.
> This goes against the spirit of the forum.
> Likes are given when someone genuinely helps someone or some particularly likes a post. This is not a popularity contest.
> Now please get back to topic.
> 
> thank you


Well noted, *Veronica*.


----------



## samkalu

Hi everyone

Paid today. It was so easy with amex.
Hope to upload docs next week.


----------



## Firetoy

*missing threads*

Hey expatforum members!
I think I have missed something. I've seen a lot of posts deleted with the reason "off topic", what has happened?
At the same time, several threads are missing, like Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO) and the 190 one. Are they merged here now?


----------



## Maverick123

Firetoy said:


> Hey expatforum members!
> I think I have missed something. I've seen a lot of posts deleted with the reason "off topic", what has happened?
> At the same time, several threads are missing, like Subclass 189 invites (awaiting CO) and the 190 one. Are they merged here now?


Yup..I too feel the same that some threads are merged now..as today the no. of pages in this thread is nearly 4000 where as till yesterday it was around 380..!!


----------



## agaoe33

Maverick123 said:


> Yup..I too feel the same that some threads are merged now..as today the no. of pages in this thread is nearly 4000 where as till yesterday it was around 380..!!


Thread has been merged!


----------



## Firetoy

Well, current week prediction is going this way.
People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:
HarryAdd *CO ALLOCATED*
Oz2013 *CO ALLOCATED*
delhi78 *CO ALLOCATED*
Sylvia_australia *CO ALLOCATED*
Urlacher *CO ALLOCATED*
felix2020 *GRANTED*
vincentluf *CO ALLOCATED*
BrightSun6582
abby0910 *GRANTED*
apple4s *GRANTED*
Rupa Pankaj *CO ALLOCATED*
ammu1983
strikerjax *CO ALLOCATED*
Jullz
Blurr
baba18 (you must have a CO and you don't know. Talk to your agent)

People with CO ALLOCATED who might have the GRANT this week
akshay1229
murali2610
sendshaz
green_apple
Cpranov
jcgallegoh
deepajose
au applicant
manubadboy *GRANTED*
WizzyWizz
Praveenreddy
Birender
hrsid
Maverick123
JaxSantiago
coolbuddy2013
Heemu
TheEndGame *GRANTED*
mike alic
Ruchkal *GRANTED*
ssyap
JoshLedger
harshaldesai
I.Bring.It!!
Sad Fishie
Sinchan *GRANTED*
dippradhan
Maria_Sal
meetusingh1308
Dabz
aravindhmohan / AM *GRANTED*
Drshk
gsp2canberra
sowmyaraghuraman *GRANTED*
florence1222
mohsinhere
Crosswind
rakesharavindan
Thanich *GRANTED*
Minhas
Mohkam *GRANTED*
Millerfung 
lotustss
miteshm82
salf
kumar247
ssaditya
Terminator1
Nsaini23
solarik
bhupesh545
nswprash *GRANTED*
Amitso
Rikki15
Abhaytomar *GRANTED*
dragoman
Gtaark
ahmed84
jogiyogi
DSS
mamunmaziz
Naveed539
Rabee
shixmo
Zolter

This evening, the list for this coming week! Congratulations to all who got granted or CO!


----------



## Sazzad H

I have applied (190) on 8-10-13 and today is 10-11-13...i still not received any communication from CO...any idea when probably i can hear from CO?


----------



## Firetoy

Sazzad H said:


> I have applied (190) on 8-10-13 and today is 10-11-13...i still not received any communication from CO...any idea when probably i can hear from CO?


This week dude!


----------



## felix2020

Sazzad H said:


> I have applied (190) on 8-10-13 and today is 10-11-13...i still not received any communication from CO...any idea when probably i can hear from CO?


In the meantime, work on your MED and PCC. You may get a direct grant.


----------



## Sazzad H

felix2020 said:


> In the meantime, work on your MED and PCC. You may get a direct grant.


Thanks Felix...i have applied for PCC yesterday. It will take 7-10 days to get. I have severe argument with my agent last week abt front load the medical but they said u should complete ur medical after CO request for it otherwise we will not take any responsibility of ur application. So i am waiting for the response from CO :-( :-( :-(


----------



## terminator1

this is the jumbo thread now with 14k likes...
yesterday, it was in hundreds


----------



## iesus

TheEndGame said:


> 3 month is too much, i got it done in months time, just because my passport was from different location, else it takes one day.


Hi, 

I am in the process of filling Passport seva kendra application form for PCC. it has asked for two references. my question is since I live in bangalore and my passport has my native place's address on it, should the references I list be of my native place ( address on passport ) or bangalore...i filled references for my native place in form and paid 500 bucks for the appointment...now i am not sure if I did the right thing...


----------



## tarangoyal

iesus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of filling Passport seva kendra application form for PCC. it has asked for two references. my question is since I live in bangalore and my passport has my native place's address on it, should the references I list be of my native place ( address on passport ) or bangalore...i filled references for my native place in form and paid 500 bucks for the appointment...now i am not sure if I did the right thing...



Try to complete PCC from your native place only (if you are living in the present address for less than 1 year). Change in address will complicate things and may increase the time to get the PCC as a police verification might be triggered. :sad:


----------



## iesus

tarangoyal said:


> Try to complete PCC from your native place only (if you are living in the present address for less than 1 year). Change in address will complicate things and may increase the time to get the PCC as a police verification might be triggered. :sad:


I am living at the current address for more then one year.....i have used current address in all of visa application...changing address would be too much of a hassle i think... 

what do you suggest if i have lived at the current address for more than a year?


----------



## tarangoyal

iesus said:


> I am living at the current address for more then one year.....i have used current address in all of visa application...changing address would be too much of a hassle i think...
> 
> what do you suggest if i have lived at the current address for more than a year?



I would suggest you to fill the form with present address  

Your address details and the details provided in the pcc form will not be reflected in the pcc certificate. Its just a formality to check no cases are running against you.


----------



## dchiniwal

You can go ahead and provide references of the current location may be that of your neighbours or friends or colleagues. That shouldn't be a problem.

Walk in for PCC at PSK early by 8.45 or latest by 9 with print of online submitted application, current address proof.


----------



## felix2020

Sazzad H said:


> Thanks Felix...i have applied for PCC yesterday. It will take 7-10 days to get. I have severe argument with my agent last week abt front load the medical but they said u should complete ur medical after CO request for it otherwise we will not take any responsibility of ur application. So i am waiting for the response from CO :-( :-( :-(


Firetoy and Mithu, 

Can you comment on the statement given by the agent ? I don't understand why most agents are against front loading medical.


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> Firetoy and Mithu,
> 
> Can you comment on the statement given by the agent ? I don't understand why most agents are against front loading medical.


I have to tell *Sazzad H* that what your agent said is not true as you are an applicant of subclass 190. However, if you were an applicant of subclass 189, you have to wait for long security check which is very common for Bangladeshi 189 applicants and in that case your agent was right.


----------



## Wasee

Hi, 

just to update , CO has been assigned to my case on 9 Nov and application was lodge on 10-Oct.


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> Firetoy and Mithu,
> 
> Can you comment on the statement given by the agent ? I don't understand why most agents are against front loading medical.


Sazzad you should give your agent a whack..:deadhorse:
The only explanation for this is that they want to know who the CO is..


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> I have to tell *Sazzad H* that what your agent said is not true as you are an applicant of subclass 190. However, if you were an applicant of subclass 189, you have to wait for long security check which is very common for Bangladeshi 189 applicants and in that case your agent was right.


Even if he applies for 189, and the security check is not completed within one year time frame, he can redo the medical. And I am sure medical doesn't cost $350 AUD in Bangladesh.

And I am sure all 189 applicants from Bangladesh are not subject to security check by default.


----------



## s_agrasen

felix2020 said:


> Firetoy and Mithu,
> 
> Can you comment on the statement given by the agent ? I don't understand why most agents are against front loading medical.


I think, Agents are asking to wait till CO allocation, just becuase, if we have uploaded everything, the case will be like other forum members who even does not know that either CO has allocated or not even after 40-45 days of lodgement.....

Atleast, if you have one thing remains to upload like Medical/PCC, CO will immediately ask for it, and counterway, you know that CO has been allocated to your case.....

This is my guess, Dont know, what exactly agents are thinking....


----------



## s_agrasen

Initially, I was so surprised with merge of this Thread...but finally, got the message....

Good to see everyone here


----------



## felix2020

manubadboy said:


> Sazzad you should give your agent a whack..:deadhorse:
> The only explanation for this is that they want to know who the CO is..


Yeah, the agents do experiments on candidates to learn the internal procedures of DIBP.


----------



## felix2020

s_agrasen said:


> Initially, I was so surprised with merge of this Thread...but finally, got the message....
> 
> Good to see everyone here


I guess it is better this way. No multiple posts on the same inquiry.


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> Even if he applies for 189, and the security check is not completed within one year time frame, he can redo the medical. And I am sure medical doesn't cost $350 AUD in Bangladesh.
> 
> And I am sure all 189 applicants from Bangladesh are not subject to security check by default.


Per person e-medicals cost is around AUD38 here in Bangladesh .


----------



## felix2020

s_agrasen said:


> I think, Agents are asking to wait till CO allocation, just becuase, if we have uploaded everything, the case will be like other forum members who even does not know that either CO has allocated or not even after 40-45 days of lodgement.....
> 
> Atleast, if you have one thing remains to upload like Medical/PCC, CO will immediately ask for it, and counterway, you know that CO has been allocated to your case.....
> 
> This is my guess, Dont know, what exactly agents are thinking....


Yeah, but it delays the process.


----------



## Firetoy

Hello all!
Sorry, I just got up from my Spanish siesta.
@Sazzad H: Well, the only reason why agents recommend not to do medicals (nor PCC) before CO asks for it is because of the entry date. You will probably know that your entry date will be determined by the date of your medicals or your pcc, whichever is earlier. So, if you are not planning to entry Australia straight away after getting your PR, then, yes, wait for your CO to asks for medicals and PCC.
I've seen that Mithu has also commented about the security checks, and as he has stated, if it is too long, your medicals or PCC could expire, so you would be require to do them again (but as Felix also said, how much does it cost for you to do them again??)
So, my recommendation is to do them right now unless you plan to entry Australia later in 2014


----------



## s_agrasen

Firetoy said:


> Hello all!
> Sorry, I just got up from my Spanish siesta.
> @Sazzad H: Well, the only reason why agents recommend not to do medicals (nor PCC) before CO asks for it is because of the entry date. You will probably know that your entry date will be determined by the date of your medicals or your pcc, whichever is earlier. So, if you are not planning to entry Australia straight away after getting your PR, then, yes, wait for your CO to asks for medicals and PCC.
> I've seen that Mithu has also commented about the security checks, and as he has stated, if it is too long, your medicals or PCC could expire, so you would be require to do them again (but as Felix also said, how much does it cost for you to do them again??)
> So, my recommendation is to do them right now unless you plan to entry Australia later in 2014


Luckky man having a sleep in afternoon....

But i think, medical is even valid for one year right, ??? I dont why agents are scared to preCO medical


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> Hello all!
> Sorry, I just got up from my Spanish siesta.
> @Sazzad H: Well, the only reason why agents recommend not to do medicals (nor PCC) before CO asks for it is because of the entry date. You will probably know that your entry date will be determined by the date of your medicals or your pcc, whichever is earlier. So, if you are not planning to entry Australia straight away after getting your PR, then, yes, wait for your CO to asks for medicals and PCC.
> I've seen that Mithu has also commented about the security checks, and as he has stated, if it is too long, your medicals or PCC could expire, so you would be require to do them again (but as Felix also said, how much does it cost for you to do them again??)
> So, my recommendation is to do them right now unless you plan to entry Australia later in 2014


My CO was kind enough to give me the later date which was my PCC.. My medicals were done in the same month but my initial entry date is one year from my PCC..


----------



## mithu93ku

manubadboy said:


> My CO was kind enough to give me the later date which was my PCC.. My medicals were done in the same month but my initial entry date is one year from my PCC..


Your CO is really kind enough Bad Boy Manu.


----------



## manubadboy

mithu93ku said:


> Your CO is really kind enough Bad Boy Manu.


Hey Mithu.. How are you?
When are you planning to go to Perth?


----------



## Firetoy

s_agrasen said:


> Luckky man having a sleep in afternoon....
> 
> But i think, medical is even valid for one year right, ??? I dont why agents are scared to preCO medical


Well, as Mithu said, suppose that this user goes through security checks and they finalised in 9 months and then he get his PR after that period. He would have only three months to enter Australia!


----------



## goodguy2

Firetoy said:


> Hello all!
> Sorry, I just got up from my Spanish siesta.
> @Sazzad H: Well, the only reason why agents recommend not to do medicals (nor PCC) before CO asks for it is because of the entry date. You will probably know that your entry date will be determined by the date of your medicals or your pcc, whichever is earlier. So, if you are not planning to entry Australia straight away after getting your PR, then, yes, wait for your CO to asks for medicals and PCC.
> I've seen that Mithu has also commented about the security checks, and as he has stated, if it is too long, your medicals or PCC could expire, so you would be require to do them again (but as Felix also said, how much does it cost for you to do them again??)
> So, my recommendation is to do them right now unless you plan to entry Australia later in 2014





Hi Firetoy,


I concur with what u’ve just said and with what felix said earlier (how much does it cost for the pcc and medicals!!!)…We know that a visa grant cannot be issued without PCC and medicals…so its better if we do it at the earliest. From the date we lodge, it takes abt 8/9 for the application to be allotted a CO/ given a grant. Worst scenario case – applicant wud be asked to do PCC and medicals again. For sure that any applicant wudnt be refused a visa if they have done their pcc and medicals before/earlier.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mithu93ku

Firetoy said:


> Well, as Mithu said, suppose that this user goes through security checks and they finalised in 9 months and then he get his PR after that period. He would have only three months to enter Australia!


No Firetoy. He is subclass 190 applicant of Bangladesh and will receive grant within 90 days if everything is met.


----------



## Firetoy

PREDICTION LIST FOR THIS WEEK!

*People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or DIRECT GRANT this week:*
bhanu
itisme
Hassan
Dhivyaaus
gbhatia7
Karthik
BrightSun6582
ammu1983
Jullz
Blurr
baba18

*People with CO ALLOCATED who might have the GRANT this week*
akshay1229
wikimee
millerfung
Hyksos
Oz2013
HarryAdd
delhi78
murali2610
Sylvia_australia
vincentluf
sendshaz
nagravi
jcgallegoh
green_apple
rashid.amm
Timex3536
Rupa Pankaj
babu_84
deepajose
au applicant
strikerjax
WizzyWizz
Praveenreddy
Birender
hrsid
JaxSantiago
Maverick123
coolbuddy2013
Heemu
ssyap
mike alic
JoshLedger
harshaldesai
I.Bring.It!!
Sad Fishie
dippradhan
Maria_Sal
meetusingh1308
Dabz
Drshk
gsp2canberra
florence1222
mohsinhere
Crosswind
rakesharavindan
Minhas
lotustss
salf
miteshm82
kumar247
ssaditya
Terminator1 (your turn, don’t you think?)
Rizwan
Nsaini23
solarik
bhupesh545
Deepika 2013
Amitso
Rikki15
dragoman
Maestro2013 
Gtaark (finger crossed for you)
ahmed84
jogiyogi
DSS
Naveed539
mamunmaziz
Rabee
shixmo
Zolter


----------



## Firetoy

Not sure I got it.
What I meant is:
Let's imagine that this guy uploads PCC and medicals and after his visa process goes under security checks (just a supposition), and that the whole process takes 9 months for him to be cleared (still supposition), then he would have about 3 months to enter Australia.
I don't say how long his process is going to take because I don't know, I just tried to clarify which reason could his agent have to telll him what he said. That's all 



mithu93ku said:


> No Firetoy. He is subclass 190 applicant of Bangladesh and will receive grant within 90 days if everything is met.


----------



## Sazzad H

mithu93ku said:


> I have to tell *Sazzad H* that what your agent said is not true as you are an applicant of subclass 190. However, if you were an applicant of subclass 189, you have to wait for long security check which is very common for Bangladeshi 189 applicants and in that case your agent was right.
> 
> I know that very well since i am reading this forum and also few of my frnds who applied without an agent already done their medical and PCC. I guess another reason might be when i will get request for medical from CO, i have to provide my agent (AUD 550) the last installment (service charge) of his fees, futher to mention that they did not provided me any TRN number(i asked several times but they said its against their policy)..But anyway if i do my medical earlier i will surely pay their service charge as i am comitted to them. I think they work in a very convensional way(Lazy too). I think i need to wait for the request from CO. Pls pray for me!!! :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Sazzad H

manubadboy said:


> Sazzad you should give your agent a whack..:deadhorse:
> The only explanation for this is that they want to know who the CO is..


I will man...really upset with the. But after my visa grant!


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

Firetoy said:


> Hi Anastasia!
> 
> I will try to reply to your questions.
> 
> 1. I've seen both cases. Sometimes the CO doesn't need the form 80 for a partner, sometimes, he does. I recommend you to have it filled it in, just in case.
> 2. You can provided colour scans of original documents, regardless of the language they are written in. Obviously, if they are not in English, you have to provide a separate translation document. Translations, as far as they meet the requirements for DIBP, don't need to be certified either.
> 3. Same as before. You can send a colour scan of your PCC. If it is not in English, you have to provide the translation separately.
> 4. Yes, you have to provide police clearance of any country lived in for the last 10 years and for a period of at least 1 year. I've seen people claiming in this forum that they have been asked for police clearance for living periods shorter than one year, so I recommend you to provide every PC of every country you have been living in for the last 10 years. Just in case!
> 5. Well, not sure about this one. When you say changing passport, you mean changing nationality as well?


Thanks, Firetoy for your answer!!

My husband is going to changecitizenship (meaning passport and residence, but not nationality). I doubt if any one can change nationality as it is inherited.

Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## akshay1229

Firetoy said:


> PREDICTION LIST FOR THIS WEEK!
> 
> People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or DIRECT GRANT this week:
> bhanu
> itisme
> Hassan
> Dhivyaaus
> gbhatia7
> Karthik
> BrightSun6582
> ammu1983
> Jullz
> Blurr
> baba18
> 
> People with CO ALLOCATED who might have the GRANT this week
> akshay1229
> wikimee
> millerfung
> Hyksos
> Oz2013
> HarryAdd
> delhi78
> murali2610
> Sylvia_australia
> vincentluf
> sendshaz
> nagravi
> jcgallegoh
> green_apple
> rashid.amm
> Timex3536
> Rupa Pankaj
> babu_84
> deepajose
> au applicant
> strikerjax
> WizzyWizz
> Praveenreddy
> Birender
> hrsid
> JaxSantiago
> Maverick123
> coolbuddy2013
> Heemu
> ssyap
> mike alic
> JoshLedger
> harshaldesai
> I.Bring.It!!
> Sad Fishie
> dippradhan
> Maria_Sal
> meetusingh1308
> Dabz
> Drshk
> gsp2canberra
> florence1222
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> rakesharavindan
> Minhas
> lotustss
> salf
> miteshm82
> kumar247
> ssaditya
> Terminator1 (your turn, don’t you think?)
> Rizwan
> Nsaini23
> solarik
> bhupesh545
> Deepika 2013
> Amitso
> Rikki15
> dragoman
> Maestro2013
> Gtaark (finger crossed for you)
> ahmed84
> jogiyogi
> DSS
> Naveed539
> mamunmaziz
> Rabee
> shixmo
> Zolter


Thanks very much firetoy...this is first time, I came in your list...
Appreciate ur hard work...


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

manubadboy said:


> Please find my answers in Red..



Thanks Manubadboy!

Unfortunately we do not have time to wait as SS is coming and we will have only two months to delay.. but spouse' passport will come in 4-5 months..
So, probably we will let CO know about the changes with 1021 or 929 (change of passport) from.

regards,
Anastasia


----------



## Sazzad H

Wasee said:


> Hi,
> 
> just to update , CO has been assigned to my case on 9 Nov and application was lodge on 10-Oct.


Bro, how do u know that CO has been assigned? did they communicated with u or u called to DIBP?


----------



## s_agrasen

mithu93ku said:


> Per person e-medicals cost is around AUD38 here in Bangladesh .


Hmmmm......

In India, Medical costs AUD 60 (approx..) per person....


----------



## s_agrasen

Sazzad H said:


> Bro, how do u know that CO has been assigned? did they communicated with u or u called to DIBP?


So if 10th Oct, Applicant having CO now, than can we say, people like me having a CO by 20th Nov, Application lodged on 18th Oct.


----------



## sylvia_australia

s_agrasen said:


> So if 10th Oct, Applicant having CO now, than can we say, people like me having a CO by 20th Nov, Application lodged on 18th Oct.


You can not predict this. In my case i got co on 31 oct. I applied on 25 th sept. Where as 28 sept candidate got grant around 2 oct.


----------



## akshay1229

sylvia_australia said:


> You can not predict this. In my case i got co on 31 oct. I applied on 25 th sept. Where as 28 sept candidate got grant around 2 oct.


Agreed...its not like any sequence...solely depend on case, case officer, team, etc...

But hope so u get ur CO within ur timeframe...I got CO in 7 weeks...


----------



## batrav2

*Waiting for CO*

I lodged the 189 visa application on 5th October. I front loaded all the docs. status for documents changed from "Recommended" to " Received". Does it mean something? 
5 weeks passed now. Waiting for CO...


----------



## mithu93ku

manubadboy said:


> Hey Mithu.. How are you?
> When are you planning to go to Perth?


Hi Manu,
I am struggling to decide my flight date yet. 
Thank you for your kind attention about me.


----------



## s_agrasen

batrav2 said:


> I lodged the 189 visa application on 5th October. I front loaded all the docs. status for documents changed from "Recommended" to " Received". Does it mean something?
> 5 weeks passed now. Waiting for CO...


My documents status has also changed from Required/Recommended to Received....But I dont think, this is a sign of any good news


----------



## s_agrasen

sylvia_australia said:


> You can not predict this. In my case i got co on 31 oct. I applied on 25 th sept. Where as 28 sept candidate got grant around 2 oct.


I guess, you meant 2nd Nov, 

Ok. So We have people here with Grant in 37 days, That's Good....


----------



## mithu93ku

batrav2 said:


> I lodged the 189 visa application on 5th October. I front loaded all the docs. status for documents changed from "Recommended" to " Received". Does it mean something?
> 5 weeks passed now. Waiting for CO...


Is your uploaded date and received date same or different ? If different , then you have a CO now.


----------



## babu_84

Sazzad H said:


> Bro, how do u know that CO has been assigned? did they communicated with u or u called to DIBP?


they communicate with you if some more documents/evidences are required... otherwise, you might also receive a direct grant if all docs are front loaded... however, if someone who applied well before you has already got a CO, you might try calling the helpline... they will let you know the CO information...


----------



## Sujith singh

Firetoy, how can u miss mine, I am wid case officer n awaiting visa approval...


----------



## s_agrasen

mithu93ku said:


> Is your uploaded date and received date same or different ? If different , then you have a CO now.


I dont think,Mithu.....

As, I have too uploaded date and received dates different......


----------



## mithu93ku

s_agrasen said:


> I dont think,Mithu.....
> 
> As, I have too uploaded date and received dates different......


Really? ..... please explain.
Where is your signature?


----------



## terminator1

Firetoy said:


> PREDICTION LIST FOR THIS WEEK!
> 
> *People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or DIRECT GRANT this week:*
> bhanu
> itisme
> Hassan
> Dhivyaaus
> gbhatia7
> Karthik
> BrightSun6582
> ammu1983
> Jullz
> Blurr
> baba18
> 
> *People with CO ALLOCATED who might have the GRANT this week*
> akshay1229
> wikimee
> millerfung
> Hyksos
> Oz2013
> HarryAdd
> delhi78
> murali2610
> Sylvia_australia
> vincentluf
> sendshaz
> nagravi
> jcgallegoh
> green_apple
> rashid.amm
> Timex3536
> Rupa Pankaj
> babu_84
> deepajose
> au applicant
> strikerjax
> WizzyWizz
> Praveenreddy
> Birender
> hrsid
> JaxSantiago
> Maverick123
> coolbuddy2013
> Heemu
> ssyap
> mike alic
> JoshLedger
> harshaldesai
> I.Bring.It!!
> Sad Fishie
> dippradhan
> Maria_Sal
> meetusingh1308
> Dabz
> Drshk
> gsp2canberra
> florence1222
> mohsinhere
> Crosswind
> rakesharavindan
> Minhas
> lotustss
> salf
> miteshm82
> kumar247
> ssaditya
> Terminator1 (your turn, don’t you think?)
> Rizwan
> Nsaini23
> solarik
> bhupesh545
> Deepika 2013
> Amitso
> Rikki15
> dragoman
> Maestro2013
> Gtaark (finger crossed for you)
> ahmed84
> jogiyogi
> DSS
> Naveed539
> mamunmaziz
> Rabee
> shixmo
> Zolter


thanks firetoy 
i have stopped thinking about it now...


----------



## s_agrasen

mithu93ku said:


> Really? ..... please explain.
> Where is your signature?


State Sponsership Received: 30/09/2013

Application & Fees: 19/10/2013

Documents submitted: 24/10/2013

Medical: 07/11/2013

Documents received: 09/11/2013

PCC pending......

Waiting for CO.....


----------



## Firetoy

Sujith singh said:


> Firetoy, how can u miss mine, I am wid case officer n awaiting visa approval...


Sujith, I didn;t find you in the list 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club!!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

s_agrasen said:


> State Sponsership Received: 30/09/2013
> 
> Application & Fees: 19/10/2013
> 
> Documents submitted: 24/10/2013
> 
> Medical: 07/11/2013
> 
> Documents received: 09/11/2013
> 
> PCC pending......
> 
> Waiting for CO.....


okay.
09/11/2013 is one of the week-end day of Australia. So it is auto-received.


----------



## s_agrasen

mithu93ku said:


> okay.
> 09/11/2013 is one of the week-end day of Australia. So it is auto-received.


Ok...So it means, Status of such document change, is not a hint for CO allocated....


----------



## Sujith singh

I am very much there, n awating for grant..


----------



## mithu93ku

s_agrasen said:


> Ok...So it means, Status of such document change, is not a hint for CO allocated....


Earlier, what was besides these documents?


----------



## ahmedhasan

Firetoy said:


> Well, current week prediction is going this way. People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week: HarryAdd CO ALLOCATED Oz2013 CO ALLOCATED delhi78 CO ALLOCATED Sylvia_australia CO ALLOCATED Urlacher CO ALLOCATED felix2020 GRANTED vincentluf CO ALLOCATED BrightSun6582 abby0910 GRANTED apple4s GRANTED Rupa Pankaj CO ALLOCATED ammu1983 strikerjax CO ALLOCATED Jullz Blurr baba18 (you must have a CO and you don't know. Talk to your agent) People with CO ALLOCATED who might have the GRANT this week akshay1229 murali2610 sendshaz green_apple Cpranov jcgallegoh deepajose au applicant manubadboy GRANTED WizzyWizz Praveenreddy Birender hrsid Maverick123 JaxSantiago coolbuddy2013 Heemu TheEndGame GRANTED mike alic Ruchkal GRANTED ssyap JoshLedger harshaldesai I.Bring.It!! Sad Fishie Sinchan GRANTED dippradhan Maria_Sal meetusingh1308 Dabz aravindhmohan / AM GRANTED Drshk gsp2canberra sowmyaraghuraman GRANTED florence1222 mohsinhere Crosswind rakesharavindan Thanich GRANTED Minhas Mohkam GRANTED Millerfung lotustss miteshm82 salf kumar247 ssaditya Terminator1 Nsaini23 solarik bhupesh545 nswprash GRANTED Amitso Rikki15 Abhaytomar GRANTED dragoman Gtaark ahmed84 jogiyogi DSS mamunmaziz Naveed539 Rabee shixmo Zolter This evening, the list for this coming week! Congratulations to all who got granted or CO!


Dear Firetoy,
My name is not included in the list why? Is it in country wise or what ?


----------



## s_agrasen

Now, I have one more question......

Can we able to see our medical documents either uploaded or not? I am done with my medical but dont know either docs are uploaded...Does it shows on our documents uploaded list...


----------



## s_agrasen

mithu93ku said:


> Earlier, what was besides these documents?


Earlier, it was Required/Recommended, Now, It has changed to Received .....


----------



## tarangoyal

Looks like all agents have many negative things. My agent had different blunders regarding 190 visa. Few of them were:
1. If you get 190 visa but no job later, aus govt will give you unemployement benefits.
2. If you cant get CO after 1 month of PCC, it has be done again.
3. Medical must be done after a case officer is assigned.
4. You have to visit embassy, for visa seal on your passport.
5. They took my hand-prints etc in the initial stages to get them checked to just the best available state which suits my personality  (best one)
6. They took a month to reply for SS queries which made by invite delayed  
7. They never respond to emails or calls in a timely manner.

Just thinking how to teach such agents a lesson. Consumer laws are not good in india.

Anyway, People contact agents as cases are very unique and consultation is required in most cases. Wish all the people with agents, good luch for their applications


----------



## mithu93ku

s_agrasen said:


> Now, I have one more question......
> 
> Can we able to see our medical documents either uploaded or not? I am done with my medical but dont know either docs are uploaded...Does it shows on our documents uploaded list...


It is difficult to answer your query without your signature bro.


----------



## mithu93ku

tarangoyal said:


> Looks like all agents have many negative things. My agent had different blunders regarding 190 visa. Few of them were:
> 1. If you get 190 visa but no job later, aus govt will give you unemployement benefits.
> 2. If you cant get CO after 1 month of PCC, it has be done again.
> 3. Medical must be done after a case officer is assigned.
> 4. You have to visit embassy, for visa seal on your passport.
> 5. They took my hand-prints etc in the initial stages to get them checked to just the best available state which suits my personality  (best one)
> 6. They took a month to reply for SS queries which made by invite delayed
> 7. They never respond to emails or calls in a timely manner.
> 
> Just thinking how to teach such agents a lesson. Consumer laws are not good in india.
> 
> Anyway, People contact agents as cases are very unique and consultation is required in most cases. Wish all the people with agents, good luch for their applications


ha ha ha.....


----------



## s_agrasen

tarangoyal said:


> Looks like all agents have many negative things. My agent had different blunders regarding 190 visa. Few of them were:
> 1. If you get 190 visa but no job later, aus govt will give you unemployement benefits.
> 2. If you cant get CO after 1 month of PCC, it has be done again.
> 3. Medical must be done after a case officer is assigned.
> 4. You have to visit embassy, for visa seal on your passport.
> 5. They took my hand-prints etc in the initial stages to get them checked to just the best available state which suits my personality  (best one)
> 6. They took a month to reply for SS queries which made by invite delayed
> 7. They never respond to emails or calls in a timely manner.
> 
> Just thinking how to teach such agents a lesson. Consumer laws are not good in india.
> 
> Anyway, People contact agents as cases are very unique and consultation is required in most cases. Wish all the people with agents, good luch for their applications


If your agent is MARA agent, and if you really want to make a complain, you have better place than Consumer court.....

https://www.mara.gov.au/Consumer-Information/Making-a-complaint-about-a-RMA/Complaints/default.aspx


----------



## s_agrasen

mithu93ku said:


> It is difficult to answer your query without your signature bro.


Oh Bro,,,I had just replied with my details in last page.....Let me see, if I can enclosed in my profile....

Meantime, the details are....

State Sponsership Received: 30/09/2013

Application & Fees: 19/10/2013

Documents submitted: 24/10/2013

Medical: 07/11/2013

Documents received: 09/11/2013

PCC pending......

Waiting for CO...


----------



## Sazzad H

mithu93ku said:


> ha ha ha.....


Mine is almost similar...since we are in the middle of an application, its not the time to make a conflict with these agents. Wait for the right time!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

s_agrasen said:


> Now, I have one more question......
> 
> Can we able to see our medical documents either uploaded or not? I am done with my medical but dont know either docs are uploaded...Does it shows on our documents uploaded list...


Yes you could. 
Log in your e-visa page. Click to " Organize your health" link. Go to " Print information....."


----------



## s_agrasen

mithu93ku said:


> Yes you could.
> Log in your e-visa page. Click to " Organize your health" link. Go to " Print information....."


One more surprise...It shows below my name and documents list......

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

Whereas, below to documents list in my wife, it shows, organize health...When i clicked on it and print summary sheet,....it shows, two uncomplete, one complete.....


----------



## mithu93ku

s_agrasen said:


> One more surprise...It shows below my name and documents list......
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> Whereas, below to documents list in my wife, it shows, organize health...When i clicked on it and print summary sheet,....it shows, two uncomplete, one complete.....


Your medicals cleared and your wife's medicals still to upload by your clinic.


----------



## Firetoy

Did you add your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club???
My crystal ball only works with people who are in the list...



ahmedhasan said:


> Dear Firetoy,
> My name is not included in the list why? Is it in country wise or what ?


----------



## s_agrasen

mithu93ku said:


> Your medicals cleared and your wife's medicals still to upload by your clinic.


Ok..So that means, once medical cleared, it will not show that link....right??


----------



## mithu93ku

s_agrasen said:


> Ok..So that means, once medical cleared, it will not show that link....right??


yes!


----------



## s_agrasen

Firetoy said:


> Did you add your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club???
> My crystal ball only works with people who are in the list...


Good One, Firetoy....

Ask your crystal ball to help me by predicting for DIRECT GRANT !!!


----------



## Firetoy

In three weeks time, you won't be online on Expatforum, because you will be checking places to live in Oz and flights!!!
 Good luck!



s_agrasen said:


> Good One, Firetoy....
> 
> Ask your crystal ball to help me by predicting for DIRECT GRANT !!!


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> In three weeks time, you won't be online on Expatforum, because you will be checking places to live in Oz and flights!!!
> Good luck!


I am looking for cheap flights to India at this moment.


----------



## s_agrasen

Firetoy said:


> In three weeks time, you won't be online on Expatforum, because you will be checking places to live in Oz and flights!!!
> Good luck!


Super Duper Like !!!!!!      

So happy by this words...Really matters to me a lot.....

A quick smile on my face,


----------



## Sujith singh

Ok firetoy, how do add in my self in u r list...


----------



## s_agrasen

felix2020 said:


> I am looking for cheap flights to India at this moment.


Air India has started their flights from Syd, and Melb...YOu can try THAI as well, they are most cost effective now a days


----------



## felix2020

s_agrasen said:


> Air India has started their flights from Syd, and Melb...YOu can try THAI as well, they are most cost effective now a days


Thank you. I will be trying Emirates as well.


----------



## felix2020

Was there any grant on Sunday? I have seen grants on Saturdays. They might start sending grants on Sundays as well.


----------



## Firetoy

lol, now that you got the PR you are leaving the country....... just like me!! 



felix2020 said:


> I am looking for cheap flights to India at this moment.


----------



## Firetoy

Go to the list 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club, to the tab INPUT DATA, scroll till the end and add your details in a free row



Sujith singh said:


> Ok firetoy, how do add in my self in u r list...


----------



## hyksos

Hi felix and firetoy and everyone
Can i log in somewhere to see my medical status? As is has been uploaded or not?
What is the username i can log in?
Can i use my TRN to log?
Please help me.
Im still frustrated :|


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> lol, now that you got the PR you are leaving the country....... just like me!!


I was planning to visit my family few months back, then thought of finishing the PR project and going for a vacation for the holidays.


----------



## s_agrasen

hyksos said:


> Hi felix and firetoy and everyone
> Can i log in somewhere to see my medical status? As is has been uploaded or not?
> What is the username i can log in?
> Can i use my TRN to log?
> Please help me.
> Im still frustrated :|


Cool Down Mate !!!!

Go to previous page...it has already been replied that you can see your medical status.....

Your login id is your TRN but you must know password to login 

if your file is with agent, than ask him about password


----------



## felix2020

hyksos said:


> Hi felix and firetoy and everyone
> Can i log in somewhere to see my medical status? As is has been uploaded or not?
> What is the username i can log in?
> Can i use my TRN to log?
> Please help me.
> Im still frustrated :|


https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## hyksos

felix2020 said:


> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Thanks Felix


----------



## Firetoy

Good for you!
I'm doing the same. I leave on Xmas day! 3 weeks off!

And yes, this is off topic...



felix2020 said:


> I was planning to visit my family few months back, then thought of finishing the PR project and going for a vacation for the holidays.


----------



## hyksos

s_agrasen said:


> Cool Down Mate !!!!
> 
> Go to previous page...it has already been replied that you can see your medical status.....
> 
> Your login id is your TRN but you must know password to login
> 
> if your file is with agent, than ask him about password


Thanks s_agrasen


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Good for you!
> I'm doing the same. I leave on Xmas day! 3 weeks off!
> 
> And yes, this is off topic...


Yeah I am leaving around December 15th and coming back by first week of January. Hope these posts will not get removed.


----------



## samkalu

hi FireTroy,

Just a suggestion, could we have a column on the excel for people who have OLD ACS?


----------



## dchiniwal

s_agrasen said:


> Now, I have one more question......
> 
> Can we able to see our medical documents either uploaded or not? I am done with my medical but dont know either docs are uploaded...Does it shows on our documents uploaded list...


s_agrasen & hyksos

Meds upload does not show in the application page or part of the documents uploaded.

You can verify it on 
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
At the bottom you have option of Pint, do that and it will tell you if the documents are uploaded by clinic.


----------



## dchiniwal

Per my understanding the change in DIAC site from Recommend to Received does not signify anything. I tested this.

Refer to my signature below for my timelines, I lodged my application on 11th Oct under 189. Which means there was very remote chances of me getting CO allocated in less than 7-8 weeks atleast. My documents changed from "Recommend to Received" on 31st Oct. I got very excited and posted here. Few helpful members suggested it means nothing. But that excitement made me call DIAC, and the operator confirmed no CO allocation done yet


----------



## Firetoy

Does anyone of you know if the occupation code 351311 - Chef has ever been included in the sol or csol list for visas 189 or 190?


----------



## felix2020

dchiniwal said:


> Per my understanding the change in DIAC site from Recommend to Received does not signify anything. I tested this.
> 
> Refer to my signature below for my timelines, I lodged my application on 11th Oct under 189. Which means there was very remote chances of me getting CO allocated in less than 7-8 weeks atleast. My documents changed from "Recommend to Received" on 31st Oct. I got very excited and posted here. Few helpful members suggested it means nothing. But that excitement made me call DIAC, and the operator confirmed no CO allocation done yet


31st October status change was for everyone. It is part of the end of month system update.


----------



## dchiniwal

felix2020 said:


> 31st October status change was for everyone. It is part of the end of month system update.


I realized it a little late


----------



## mithu93ku

Firetoy said:


> Does anyone of you know if the occupation code 351311 - Chef has ever been included in the sol or csol list for visas 189 or 190?


Yes was but please check whether it is still in these states or not. 
190 for states ACT NSW NT SA TAS VIC WA 
489 for states ACT NSW NT SA TAS VIC WA


----------



## felix2020

I am seriously thinking of becoming a MARA registered agent. I think it's a good source of additional income.


----------



## samkalu

felix2020 said:


> I am seriously thinking of becoming a MARA registered agent. I think it's a good source of additional income.


You should


----------



## ali_sajjad86

samkalu said:


> You should


Any update on CO allotment for people who applied for Visa 189 in October'13 ?


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> I am seriously thinking of becoming a MARA registered agent. I think it's a good source of additional income.


Give me a job in your agent office!


----------



## Joy75

Hi,

I have sent request to access list, my email id is [email protected].
Please grant.




auslover said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am starting this thread for people who have filed 190 Skill Select visa and are waiting for CO.
> 
> I will also be starting a Google docs sheet to track the progress.
> 
> This will help us all to estimate our time lines.
> 
> Kindly update your timelines in this spreadsheet:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmVbXIKdyJ_9dHMteE1RVjNtbUcyMWt3VENLTTl3Smc


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Give me a job in your agent office!


I was thinking of making you my partner. I heard that there is a 6 months course for MARA registration and it costs around $15,000. I will research it further when I get back from holidays.


----------



## s_agrasen

felix2020 said:


> I am seriously thinking of becoming a MARA registered agent. I think it's a good source of additional income.


Why do you want to be insulted by forum members? 

Just in the evening, some member was asking to register a complain against agent in consumer court and now your statement of becoming MARA agent......

Better you can start a new blog/forum such as expat forum for australia and charge some nominal member fees...I think, you can earn more over there....


----------



## s_agrasen

felix2020 said:


> I was thinking of making you my partner. I heard that there is a 6 months course for MARA registration and it costs around $15,000. I will research it further when I get back from holidays.


You should have to refer various standard...The first step should be...

Booklet:

Occupational Competency Standards for Migration Agents


----------



## Joy75

I filed application on September 01, 2013. All done through a consultant. 

1.Related Information shows 'In Progress'
2.Person 1 - Kumar Joy (27 May 1982) Processing
3. Next steps
Not all evidence listed below may be required. Check the attachment checklist for guidance.

Do i need to attach documents now, my consultant says no use till case is assigned, attachments will have to be redone, they have timeline.


----------



## abby0910

tarangoyal said:


> Looks like all agents have many negative things. My agent had different blunders regarding 190 visa. Few of them were:
> 1. If you get 190 visa but no job later, aus govt will give you unemployement benefits.
> 2. If you cant get CO after 1 month of PCC, it has be done again.
> 3. Medical must be done after a case officer is assigned.
> 4. You have to visit embassy, for visa seal on your passport.
> 5. They took my hand-prints etc in the initial stages to get them checked to just the best available state which suits my personality  (best one)
> 6. They took a month to reply for SS queries which made by invite delayed
> 7. They never respond to emails or calls in a timely manner.
> 
> Just thinking how to teach such agents a lesson. Consumer laws are not good in india.
> 
> Anyway, People contact agents as cases are very unique and consultation is required in most cases. Wish all the people with agents, good luch for their applications


Hi Taran,
Which agent did you go too? I had done my procedure through Y-Axis, and while initially they were slow to respond to emails and phone after couple of escalations, everything went smoothly.Also thankfully my process consultant was very knowledgeable. (My husband is self employed so it was bit different situation for us)


----------



## akshay1229

Joy75 said:


> I filed application on September 01, 2013. All done through a consultant.
> 
> 1.Related Information shows 'In Progress'
> 2.Person 1 - Kumar Joy (27 May 1982)  Processing
> 3. Next steps
> Not all evidence listed below may be required. Check the attachment checklist for guidance.
> 
> Do i need to attach documents now, my consultant says no use till case is assigned, attachments will have to be redone, they have timeline.


Hey..u mean to say you haven't uploaded any document..not a single one...then your agent is a biggest fool and may be a fraud...

Upload all required docs including.medical and PCC...if u have secondary nd tertiary applicants, upload their docs also ASAP...

I think if u had uploaded all docs, u might had got grant by now...anyways...better late than sorry....

Good Luck
Akshay


----------



## s_agrasen

Joy75 said:


> I filed application on September 01, 2013. All done through a consultant.
> 
> 1.Related Information shows 'In Progress'
> 2.Person 1 - Kumar Joy (27 May 1982) Processing
> 3. Next steps
> Not all evidence listed below may be required. Check the attachment checklist for guidance.
> 
> Do i need to attach documents now, my consultant says no use till case is assigned, attachments will have to be redone, they have timeline.


Very much surprising......September 01,2013, so it is almost 70 days...........


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> I was thinking of making you my partner. I heard that there is a 6 months course for MARA registration and it costs around $15,000. I will research it further when I get back from holidays.


Please start a brand new thread of this discussion or it may be off-topic and be deleted.


----------



## Joy75

god.. now i m really nervous.
They are reputed name in market.

Akshay,
what all is to be done in medicals, if u can please tell.
i mean if there is list of checkups/tests avaialable.

Thanks,
Joy



akshay1229 said:


> Hey..u mean to say you haven't uploaded any document..not a single one...then your agent is a biggest fool and may be a fraud...
> 
> Upload all required docs including.medical and PCC...if u have secondary nd tertiary applicants, upload their docs also ASAP...
> 
> I think if u had uploaded all docs, u might had got grant by now...anyways...better late than sorry....
> 
> Good Luck
> Akshay


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Hi Friends,

Though it is a repeating question, need to clarify before I proceed with 190 Visa application.. Is DIAC deducting experience (2 Years) if we submit ACS with old format.

Especially, friends who recently got Grant letters can share more light on this.. Thank you.


----------



## Joy75

Just browsed on same page, got e medical referral letter. Thanks.
How to proceed for PCC, is it police check ?




Joy75 said:


> god.. now i m really nervous.
> They are reputed name in market.
> 
> Akshay,
> what all is to be done in medicals, if u can please tell.
> i mean if there is list of checkups/tests avaialable.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joy


----------



## Joy75

Mr Agrasen,

Does it matter if docs are attached or not..
r u saying CO should have been definitely assigned by now, as it has crossed 9 weeks.

Pls confirm.

Regards,
Joy



s_agrasen said:


> Very much surprising......September 01,2013, so it is almost 70 days...........


----------



## mithu93ku

Sometimes this type of agents ,though they are famous in market, treat us like donkey! 


akshay1229 said:


> Hey..u mean to say you haven't uploaded any document..not a single one...then your agent is a biggest fool and may be a fraud...
> 
> Upload all required docs including.medical and PCC...if u have secondary nd tertiary applicants, upload their docs also ASAP...
> 
> I think if u had uploaded all docs, u might had got grant by now...anyways...better late than sorry....
> 
> Good Luck
> Akshay





Joy75 said:


> god.. now i m really nervous.
> They are reputed name in market.
> 
> Akshay,
> what all is to be done in medicals, if u can please tell.
> i mean if there is list of checkups/tests avaialable.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joy





s_agrasen said:


> Very much surprising......September 01,2013, so it is almost 70 days...........


----------



## Joy75

got it..




mithu93ku said:


> Sometimes this type of agents though they are famous in market treat us like donkey!


----------



## mithu93ku

Joy75 said:


> got it..


If you got it, do as per forum members doing there job.


----------



## s_agrasen

Joy75 said:


> Mr Agrasen,
> 
> Does it matter if docs are attached or not..
> r u saying CO should have been definitely assigned by now, as it has crossed 9 weeks.
> 
> Pls confirm.
> 
> Regards,
> Joy


See, you are with such an agent, who has totally cheated you....I dont know the real reason, but one question in my mind, why agent would have done this to you?? I mean, agents are really much sincere about their reputation now a days due to high level of competition and fraud policies have been so strict, and if it is a MARA agent, than I really have a ????....

Anyway, Dont worry, I am sure all Forum members will help you out to get something....

There may be a possibilities that CO might have alloted and he might have asked for necessary documents but as you said, your agent might not have informed you....

My suggestion is to you that please please and please, talk to your agent first and ask for CURRENT actual status of your file. If he does not gets ready to provide you details, than you have one option to complain to MARA agency about your agent.....Meantime, start to learn a procedure that how can you change your given email id...so that you can start getting emails from CO (If already allocated or about to allocate)

As you are saying that there is no Documents uploaded yet, that means, you might be having TRN no and password with you. So start collecting all documents in one file. You will find documents required for upload from below two links....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...68-south-australia-state-sponsorship-101.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...68-south-australia-state-sponsorship-100.html

Once, you are done with uploading documents, than you go for medical to panel doctors in INdia. List you can find from below link

India

Now, you can go for PCC, to any Passport seva kendra near to your city.....

Upload all such documents and wait for CO......

Any inputs from seniors are always welcome......

You can ask any questions here in this forum.....


----------



## manubadboy

felix2020 said:


> I was thinking of making you my partner. I heard that there is a 6 months course for MARA registration and it costs around $15,000. I will research it further when I get back from holidays.


$9000... And I might do it


----------



## akshay1229

Joy75 said:


> got it..


Anyways joy...its not late..

Just start uploading your docs..scanned copy of original...before that do some brief homework from immi.gov.au..

About your visa subclass and follow each link..you will get idea, how to proceed.

For medical, u need to follow above said site..get address of panel physicians from website in your city..

Organise your health medicals...generate HAP id...and go for medical..


Follow this process, if in doubt come to forum back...do not take any decision in hurry..I suggest you take opinion from forum with several members...don't take a particular person as radar...go ahead..we all are with you..


----------



## tarangoyal

s_agrasen said:


> If your agent is MARA agent, and if you really want to make a complain, you have better place than Consumer court.....
> 
> https://www.mara.gov.au/Consumer-Information/Making-a-complaint-about-a-RMA/Complaints/default.aspx


Thanks for the good information. I should not complain because they were the one who created a passion in me for this process. Every agent have some or the other negative aspects. But i will surely pass on the feedback to various review websites for them


----------



## tarangoyal

abby0910 said:


> Hi Taran,
> Which agent did you go too? I had done my procedure through Y-Axis, and while initially they were slow to respond to emails and phone after couple of escalations, everything went smoothly.Also thankfully my process consultant was very knowledgeable. (My husband is self employed so it was bit different situation for us)


My agent was - Immigration Consultant,Consultant Immigration , immigration consultant in delhi for Canada-24x7x365 HR Worldwide

I had complained to every senior and still unresponded calls, unanswered calls  I dont think they are even MARA certified

I had checked y-axis initially and found numerous complaints for them, thats why i backed out from them.. checked this..




Y-axis, a big fraud in the name of immigration.
Dont know how but they removed negative reviews from mouthshut.com


----------



## tarangoyal

Joy75 said:


> I filed application on September 01, 2013. All done through a consultant.
> 
> 1.Related Information shows 'In Progress'
> 2.Person 1 - Kumar Joy (27 May 1982) Processing
> 3. Next steps
> Not all evidence listed below may be required. Check the attachment checklist for guidance.
> 
> Do i need to attach documents now, my consultant says no use till case is assigned, attachments will have to be redone, they have timeline.


All the documents should be front loaded with PCC and medicals. It may give you a direct grant 

If the CO has to ask for documents, the wait will cause a short delay. delay = :mad2:


----------



## UU!

Hi,

I got meds request on 6th Nov, we just found yesterday that my wife is pregnant. Please let me know how shall I inform CO, shall I have to fill 1022 form or shall I simply inform CO my email.

I also need your kind feedback on following, considering we will not go for wife X-ray until new baby's birth:

1. I am working outside of Pakistan, I have to obtain PCC for both of us from here. Shall I submit it to CO as soon as I obtain it or there is any validity associated with it?

2. Can I ask CO to delay our meds (excluding wife X-ray) till March 2014, I want to get meds done from Pak when I get there on vacation?

3. I also want to process PCC from Pakistan in March 2014, so I'm planning to submit them when I will have them at that time.

4. Once the baby is born some where in July 2014 then how should I include new baby in my Visa Application, what documents I will have to submit at that point in time.


Following are the reasons why we are delaying wife X-Ray, I will be obliged if you can kindly let me know whether our approach is correct.

1. It not established whether it is safe to take X-Ray during pregnancy.
2. Considering pregnancy is still in very early stage it will take 9 month till child birth so if our grant comes in next couple of month I'm not sure how much time we will get to validate the visa before Airlines stop taking us on board.
3. I'm not sure what is the process of obtaining baby visa after our grant and how much time it takes (Please guide).

BR//UU


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Quick question?
I have applied for visa 189. In my signature my timeline is given. my question is my wife become pregnant just recently that is after medical was done last month. So now CO has not been allocated. What should i do? Who do i inform about change in status? Plus if we go to validate our PR next year ; after the baby is born do we have to go again to get his/her PR activated as well? I am confused.. any idea?


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Quick question?
I have applied for visa 189. In my signature my timeline is given. my question is my wife become pregnant just recently that is after medical was done last month. So now CO has not been allocated. What should i do? Who do i inform about change in status? Plus if we go to validate our PR next year ; after the baby is born do we have to go again to get his/her PR activated as well? I am confused.. any idea?


----------



## hyksos

Good morning Forum,
A fresh week starts
I hope everyone will receive a golden mail this week
I just checked my medical result which i did on last Thursday but the result is not avai atm 
Fingers cross for me please.
Thanks everyone


----------



## King_of_the_ring

How does the process goes on after an EOI is selected ?

1- u have to give medical on ur own or the aussie govt says this to u to do so ?

2- u have to submit PCC ?

3- How do they cross check ur experience ? Do they call /email/fax your employers for the verification of ur experience or what ?


----------



## hyksos

dchiniwal said:


> s_agrasen & hyksos
> 
> Meds upload does not show in the application page or part of the documents uploaded.
> 
> You can verify it on
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> At the bottom you have option of Pint, do that and it will tell you if the documents are uploaded by clinic.


A healthcare with these details can not be found :|
Does that mean the medical test result has not been uploaded?
Haizz long wait, i should have done this test when i lodged in the application to save time, now i can understand deeply what "time is gold" means now >.<


----------



## Firetoy

Hyksos, arte you onshore? when did you do your meds?




hyksos said:


> A healthcare with these details can not be found :|
> Does that mean the medical test result has not been uploaded?
> Haizz long wait, i should have done this test when i lodged in the application to save time, now i can understand deeply what "time is gold" means now >.<


----------



## hyksos

Firetoy said:


> Hyksos, arte you onshore? when did you do your meds?


Im onshore, i did the test last Thursday 07/11/2013.
hope that i can get it today >.<
Thanks Firetoy


----------



## Firetoy

It takes up to 5 workdays. Be patient




hyksos said:


> Im onshore, i did the test last Thursday 07/11/2013.
> hope that i can get it today >.<
> Thanks Firetoy


----------



## hyksos

Firetoy said:


> It takes up to 5 workdays. Be patient


I just lodged in the emedical, selected Print, it shows on the paper this statement "This health case was submitted to DIAC on 11 Nov 2013." 

Does that mean my medical clear ^^

a little bit less frustrated and a little bit excited :bathbaby:
Thanks


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi seniors,

As I already told about my employment verification done by dibp on last Friday when will I know weather they are satisfied or not. One thing iam very much worried is that as per my HR they told that they have given the information perfectly but the person who called for verification was insisting on company size and the old employees details and phone numbers mainly insisting on HR who have resigned. 

How should I interpret this situation as my details was upto the mark but as a company policies they are not permitted to give more details of other employes will it show any adverse effect on my file. My HR had called me today for meeting on this issue and today. Unable to predict the situation. 

Please comment about this type of situations what would be the outcome.


----------



## s_agrasen

praveenreddy said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> As I already told about my employment verification done by dibp on last Friday when will I know weather they are satisfied or not. One thing iam very much worried is that as per my HR they told that they have given the information perfectly but the person who called for verification was insisting on company size and the old employees details and phone numbers mainly insisting on HR who have resigned.
> 
> How should I interpret this situation as my details was upto the mark but as a company policies they are not permitted to give more details of other employes will it show any adverse effect on my file. My HR had called me today for meeting on this issue and today. Unable to predict the situation.
> 
> Please comment about this type of situations what would be the outcome.


Calm Down Mate !!!!! It is really hard to predict on such cases....But dont worry, you will get your clearance soon, usually, when DIAC people are examining your profile, they have to be hard so just incase, if a telephonic person is giving wrong information, they can catch them up......

As long as your HR has provided right source of information, you should not worry till you have a grant.....

Patience is the key of success in such case.......:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## s_agrasen

*This week*

Good Morning to all, 

A week started with lots of Hope to lot many....

Best of luck to everyone to have good news this week...


----------



## s_agrasen

hyksos said:


> I just lodged in the emedical, selected Print, it shows on the paper this statement "This health case was submitted to DIAC on 11 Nov 2013."
> 
> Does that mean my medical clear ^^
> 
> a little bit less frustrated and a little bit excited :bathbaby:
> Thanks


The bottom of the page must be showing complete/incomplete,,,.....if any of these is incomplete, than your medical docs yet to be uploaded by clinic....


----------



## Maverick123

Hi Expats,

Had 1 aquery...in my EOI I have not claimed pts. for my experience as they were all washed away as per ACS assesment  

Will DIBP still do the employment verification even if one has not claimed points for it?

Just wondering as to what could the reason for delay..:wacko:


----------



## s_agrasen

tarangoyal said:


> My agent was - Immigration Consultant,Consultant Immigration , immigration consultant in delhi for Canada-24x7x365 HR Worldwide
> 
> I had complained to every senior and still unresponded calls, unanswered calls  I dont think they are even MARA certified
> 
> I had checked y-axis initially and found numerous complaints for them, thats why i backed out from them.. checked this..
> Fraud Y-Axis Consultancy promises visas to youngsters - Tv9 - YouTube
> Y-axis, a big fraud in the name of immigration.
> Dont know how but they removed negative reviews from mouthshut.com



TRUE, the link, provided by you, is NOT MARA agent.


----------



## s_agrasen

Maverick123 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Had 1 aquery...in my EOI I have not claimed pts. for my experience as they were all washed away as per ACS assesment
> 
> Will DIBP still do the employment verification even if one has not claimed points for it?
> 
> Just wondering as to what could the reason for delay..:wacko:


If you have applied for 190 visa, then yes, they may do an employment verification, as it is SKILLED MIGRATION....and you must have got state sponsership against occupation code, which has to be relavent to your current employment....


----------



## Maverick123

s_agrasen said:


> If you have applied for 190 visa, then yes, they may do an employment verification, as it is SKILLED MIGRATION....and you must have got state sponsership against occupation code, which has to be relavent to your current employment....


Hmmm.....yup makes sense...thanks for the info mate..


----------



## praveenreddy

s_agrasen said:


> Calm Down Mate !!!!! It is really hard to predict on such cases....But dont worry, you will get your clearance soon, usually, when DIAC people are examining your profile, they have to be hard so just incase, if a telephonic person is giving wrong information, they can catch them up......
> 
> As long as your HR has provided right source of information, you should not worry till you have a grant.....
> 
> Patience is the key of success in such case.......:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Tank u . Yes now I have to wait as you rightly said :fingerscrossed:


----------



## argetlam0102

Dear friends, 

From what I have learned with my interactions with agents is that no agent is perfect. I my self went to y axis the second time after a horrible experience with another agency the first time. What makes all the difference is how wel informed you are about the process and how much control you hold on your own case. This allows you to dictate terms on the process to a great extent. Thats is where this forum is a great help. The best case scenario would be when the agents do all the scut work and you supervising then and always breathing down their neck. After all for the agent you are just another a case but dor u it becomes a life changing situation. All tge beat to everyone who in the process of getting their visa


----------



## hyksos

s_agrasen said:


> The bottom of the page must be showing complete/incomplete,,,.....if any of these is incomplete, than your medical docs yet to be uploaded by clinic....


All show completed and there is a statement "This health case was submitted to DIAC on 11 Nov 2013." which is today.
so i assumed that results had been forwarded to DIAC.
No further test required for me as there is always somethings unexpected happen 
Cheer everyone.


----------



## manubadboy

s_agrasen said:


> If you have applied for 190 visa, then yes, they may do an employment verification, as it is SKILLED MIGRATION....and you must have got state sponsership against occupation code, which has to be relavent to your current employment....


When will you update your signature?:drama::drama:


----------



## Vincentluf

No grants on this 11th November? It seems to be a quiet day!!!


----------



## s_agrasen

manubadboy said:


> When will you update your signature?:drama::drama:


Just updated....


----------



## Sazzad H

s_agrasen said:


> Just updated....


Lodged my 190 application on 8/10/13 but still no communication from CO...any body applied in early october got CO?


----------



## s_agrasen

Sazzad H said:


> Lodged my 190 application on 8/10/13 but still no communication from CO...any body applied in early october got CO?


I think, someone from 10th oct got CO last week....The best is, you can call DIBP and get the status....


----------



## manubadboy

s_agrasen said:


> I think, someone from 10th oct got CO last week....The best is, you can call DIBP and get the status....


I would say wait till 6 weeks are over.. DIBP keeps your record and some CO's dont like when the applicant keeps calling..


----------



## Rushi

manubadboy said:


> I like guys from Sri Lanka(Strictly in a bro way).. They are nice dudes..
> Kindly update your signature.. :biggrin1::biggrin1:


Just updated friend... by the way, you can call me as Sis, not brother 

Rushi


----------



## demigwen

Still waiting sighs V.V


----------



## manubadboy

Rushi said:


> Just updated friend... by the way, you can call me as Sis, not brother
> 
> Rushi


Sorry about that Rushi.. Surely will.. :hippie::hippie:


----------



## manubadboy

demigwen said:


> Still waiting sighs V.V


Why dont you update your signature while you are at it?


----------



## manubadboy

Rushi said:


> Just updated friend... by the way, you can call me as Sis, not brother
> 
> Rushi


Why havent you got medicals and PCC done?


----------



## Rushi

manubadboy said:


> Why havent you got medicals and PCC done?


I already received PCC and submitted to my agent. But not sure whether they have already uploaded it or not... However when I talked about the medical report my agent asked me to wait till CO request it. Is it advisable to wait till I get any confirmation about CO allocation?

Rushi


----------



## akshay1229

Rushi said:


> I already received PCC and submitted to my agent. But not sure whether they have already uploaded it or not... However when I talked about the medical report my agent asked me to wait till CO request it. Is it advisable to wait till I get any confirmation about CO allocation?
> 
> Rushi


No.. just go for medical...
Organise your health examinations, generate HAP ID..

Don't wait for CO to request it...


----------



## manubadboy

Rushi said:


> I already received PCC and submitted to my agent. But not sure whether they have already uploaded it or not... However when I talked about the medical report my agent asked me to wait till CO request it. Is it advisable to wait till I get any confirmation about CO allocation?
> 
> Rushi


Nopes.. You agent is a ****.. You should get the medicals done asap.. However, as per my experience I would say wait for CO's mail for PCC to be uploaded and whenever he says he requires it upload the PCC asap(preferably within an hour).. You will get a fast grant that way.. :hippie::hippie:


----------



## Birender

No grants today???

or people are still sleeping??


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi Firetoy,

Where are you today. we are waiting for your predictions. Till now no information about todays grants..


----------



## demigwen

manubadboy said:


> Why dont you update your signature while you are at it?


I did but its not coming out for some reason.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

praveenreddy 

My predictions are :

I am closely watching statistics so far on the skillselect website:

(i) Before last skillselect (21st October) - Software Engineers were around 1800 and selection was of the month of May 2013. Then around 300 software engineers were taken out of the queue.

(ii) After 21st October - Statistics are like that ... 2100+ i.e. 300 more intake - cutoff 60. and the selection was that of around June 13th 2013.

So - I am assuming each balloting is leaping a month such as May - June ( two ballots of October) , July - August ( 2 ballots of November ), September - October ( 2 ballots of December), November - December ( 2 ballots of January).

So - by January it would be around 3800+ Software engineers would have been taken out of 4800 and selection would have been by December 2013. 

But its ALL PREDICTION. Just watching closely their statistics and then extrapolated. Rest is known by Almighty . The new results of 4th of November would clarify the situation more.


----------



## demigwen

Lol updated signature, I copied your format manuboy. Sorry about that. 

Question. Do they give grants every Fridays only?


----------



## Ambersariya

Sazzad H said:


> Lodged my 190 application on 8/10/13 but still no communication from CO...any body applied in early october got CO?


*Same status here buddy.. w8ting for CO....*


----------



## manubadboy

demigwen said:


> Lol updated signature, I copied your format manuboy. Sorry about that.
> 
> Question. Do they give grants every Fridays only?


Don't worry about that mate.. I felt obliged for some reason.. lol :whoo::whoo:

No.. They give grants everyday but usually Monday and Friday are the best days for grant which is being proved otherwise today.. I havent seen a Monday this lull..


----------



## praveenreddy

Ambersariya said:


> *Same status here buddy.. w8ting for CO....*


hi,

Dont worry mate you will have your CO max in another 1 week time as per the present scenario its around 40 to 45 days from the lodgment date.So, donot worry about that have patience and pray for the direct grant.


----------



## demigwen

manubadboy said:


> Don't worry about that mate.. I felt obliged for some reason.. lol :whoo::whoo:
> 
> No.. They give grants everyday but usually Monday and Friday are the best days for grant which is being proved otherwise today.. I havent seen a Monday this lull..


Thanks Manu, btw congrats on your grant. Very happy for you.


I see...  My email is empty, not a single notification. This feels like forever. The days is ending so slim chance its not gonna happen today. sighs


----------



## gayamona

Hi all,

I got a question regarding the FORM 80. Is this one form per applicant or one form for the whole family ( I am migrating with my husband and child)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maverick123

Today has been a real silent day..not heard of even a single grant been given..!!
Hope tommorow would be better..


----------



## manubadboy

demigwen said:


> Thanks Manu, btw congrats on your grant. Very happy for you.
> 
> 
> I see...  My email is empty, not a single notification. This feels like forever. The days is ending so slim chance its not gonna happen today. sighs


You also have T4? Man I had the same team.. They are a tad bit slow.. They like giving competition to Team 34..
Dont worry man going by your timeline you should get it this week.. And then we will have drinks in Aus.. :hippie::hippie:


----------



## demigwen

manubadboy said:


> You also have T4? Man I had the same team.. They are a tad bit slow.. They like giving competition to Team 34..
> Dont worry man going by your timeline you should get it this week.. And then we will have drinks in Aus.. :hippie::hippie:



Errrm I think my signature is not udpated yet. lol... My team is T7 , CO is BR. NSW.
Im applying for SDE, 190, and my current employer referred me with a letter that when I am granted of a visa, I will have work there right away. 

Btw this is my timeline. IELTS: (8,6.5,6.5,6)||ACS: 21 August 2012||NSW SS: 1 July 2013||EOI:4 July 2013||Visa Lodged:12 August 2013||Medicals: 4 Nov 2013||PCC: 4 Nov 2013||CO: 22 Oct 2013||GRANT: (Praying)


----------



## Jklm

hi ,

is the 190 waiting for co thread not working???


----------



## Jklm

hi gtaark,reddy,

u on this thread ????


----------



## s_agrasen

gayamona said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a question regarding the FORM 80. Is this one form per applicant or one form for the whole family ( I am migrating with my husband and child)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, it is individual,,,,,but if you are filling form 1221 for your wife than wait till CO ask for it...


----------



## Birender

Jklm said:


> hi gtaark,reddy,
> 
> u on this thread ????


they have been merged in this thread.


----------



## s_agrasen

akshay1229 said:


> i think..entire thread...189 CO and 190 CO ..deleted...
> 
> that's strange...plz moderator...plz recycle it back...


Yes, it has gone away......


----------



## gtaark

I have written an email to my CO for a status update last Monday. The CO has not replied yet, however its unusual as she always replies the next day.

What is the maximum time for a CO to reply??


----------



## praveenreddy

Jklm said:


> hi ,
> 
> is the 190 waiting for co thread not working???


Hi,

Ohh friend where are you from 2 days .now the thread you are asking is merged and you can find everyone here.

Any update from our CO????


----------



## praveenreddy

gtaark said:


> I have written an email to my CO for a status update last Monday. The CO has not replied yet, however its unusual as she always replies the next day.
> 
> What is the maximum time for a CO to reply??


Weeks time. where r u from couple of days. Gtaark last week i had a employment verification call so its clear that CO RL have sent the file to internal check.i was hoping that you have received your grant by this time .

Below you can find the time frame for the response from the CO:

*For further information
*If you need to contact us, we prefer that you do this by email. This allows us to continue
processing all applications, including yours, as quickly as possible. You should contact your
case officer using the specific team email address that has been provided to you. You will find
the team email address at the bottom of this letter. We try to respond to all email enquiries
within seven (7) working days.


----------



## gayamona

s_agrasen said:


> Yes, it is individual,,,,,but if you are filling form 1221 for your wife than wait till CO ask for it...


Hi s_agarsen,

Thanks for the reply. Can u shed some more clarity?
I have included my dependants ( husband and daughter) in my VISA application itself. 
Should I submit one form 80 or 3 FORM 80 s ? 

What is the 1221 for ?


----------



## gtaark

To tell you the truth..I am actually fed up of waiting so I gave up and trying not to think about it anymore.

Oh Really...I hope the verification went well. Don't worry 

Great so 7 working days. 

Lets hope for the best :fingerscrossed:




praveenreddy said:


> Weeks time. where r u from couple of days. Gtaark last week i had a employment verification call so its clear that CO RL have sent the file to internal check.i was hoping that you have received your grant by this time .
> 
> Below you can find the time frame for the response from the CO:
> 
> *For further information
> *If you need to contact us, we prefer that you do this by email. This allows us to continue
> processing all applications, including yours, as quickly as possible. You should contact your
> case officer using the specific team email address that has been provided to you. You will find
> the team email address at the bottom of this letter. We try to respond to all email enquiries
> within seven (7) working days.


----------



## s_agrasen

gayamona said:


> Hi s_agarsen,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Can u shed some more clarity?
> I have included my dependants ( husband and daughter) in my VISA application itself.
> Should I submit one form 80 or 3 FORM 80 s ?
> 
> What is the 1221 for ?


Form 1221 is again like Form 80 but it specifically for Dependent. Usually, for WIFE, it is required. Even I have been ask into my application forms itslef..

Form 80 is not required for your daughter if she is below 16 year.

You can go ahead by filling form 80 for yourself and your wife...


----------



## felix2020

gayamona said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a question regarding the FORM 80. Is this one form per applicant or one form for the whole family ( I am migrating with my husband and child)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Form 80 needs to be filled out separately by every applicant except children under 16.


----------



## felix2020

gtaark said:


> I have written an email to my CO for a status update last Monday. The CO has not replied yet, however its unusual as she always replies the next day.
> 
> What is the maximum time for a CO to reply??


They normally try to reply within 7 working days.


----------



## delife

Hi Vamshi,

Could you let me know how have you decided to make the visa payment?
I too have received the SS Approval from ACT and can't figure out on how to make the payment of AUD 6160. 

I am unable to find someone who has a credit card limit of about 4 lacs.
I also inquired about the ICICI travel card option. However, they require the air ticket for issuing one.

Any inputs would be of great help.Thanks


----------



## agaoe33

felix2020 said:


> Form 80 needs to be filled out separately by every applicant except children under 16.


Does every applicant for 189/190 (single applicant) need to fill form 80? Because this form is not a required document in the document checklist...


----------



## amitso

felix2020 said:


> They normally try to reply within 7 working days.


Hi Felix,

I have not heard from my CO from last 40 days, I have sent her 3 emails asking if she needs any additional documents.

What should I do? Is there any other way I can contact her?


----------



## Ambersariya

delife said:


> hi vamshi,
> 
> could you let me know how have you decided to make the visa payment?
> I too have received the ss approval from act and can't figure out on how to make the payment of aud 6160.
> 
> I am unable to find someone who has a credit card limit of about 4 lacs.
> I also inquired about the icici travel card option. However, they require the air ticket for issuing one.
> 
> Any inputs would be of great help.thanks




go for credit card against fixed deposit(4-5lacs), i pay by cc of state bank of india.


----------



## felix2020

agaoe33 said:


> Does every applicant for 189/190 (single applicant) need to fill form 80? Because this form is not a required document in the document checklist...


Form 80 is not mandatory. But there is a high chance your CO will ask for it. So you can save some time by uploading it before CO asks for it.


----------



## amitso

ariyawansha81 said:


> Sorry i was away with PC. Yes i got the visa 31/10/2013...


Congratulations,

Can you please tell me what is your CO initials and when was the last communication you and your CO had?


----------



## felix2020

amitso said:


> Hi Felix,
> 
> I have not heard from my CO from last 40 days, I have sent her 3 emails asking if she needs any additional documents.
> 
> What should I do? Is there any other way I can contact her?


Did you ever receive any communication from your CO ?


----------



## praveenreddy

delife said:


> Hi Vamshi,
> 
> Could you let me know how have you decided to make the visa payment?
> I too have received the SS Approval from ACT and can't figure out on how to make the payment of AUD 6160.
> 
> I am unable to find someone who has a credit card limit of about 4 lacs.
> I also inquired about the ICICI travel card option. However, they require the air ticket for issuing one.
> 
> Any inputs would be of great help.Thanks


Friend,

U can ask the ICICI bank mangaer by showing your invitation and proof of the payment to be done in dollars. Many of the foum members have done in the same way and was sucessfull in doing this.


----------



## praveenreddy

It Seems that not even a single grant for the day.........


----------



## nagravi

felix2020 said:


> Form 80 needs to be filled out separately by every applicant except children under 16.


Whether form 80 need to to fill for non migrating dependents also.


----------



## Ambersariya

Just checked....

CO allocation period jumps to 7 weeks from 5 weeks and for 189 it jumps to 10weeks.....more waiting.......


----------



## felix2020

nagravi said:


> Whether form 80 need to to fill for non migrating dependents also.


You don't need form 80 for non-migrating dependants.


----------



## Varun1

Hello friends,

I have uploaded my docs on 28th oct and 4th nov, twice.

But still they are highlighting as REQUESTED ON EVISA PORTAL.

I have asked CO last monday that whether he received my docs or not...

But no reply ...

My last date for docs submission is near...

really confused.. help..

felix2020.


----------



## nagravi

felix2020 said:


> You don't need form 80 for non-migrating dependants.


Thanks Felix.. 
What is the reason behind, asking medicals for non migrating dependents


----------



## felix2020

CO allocation time has been increased to 7 weeks for 190 and 10 weeks for 189.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## felix2020

nagravi said:


> Thanks Felix..
> What is the reason behind, asking medicals for non migrating dependents


Well, they understand that non-migrating dependants will eventually become migrating dependants.


----------



## Rushi

felix2020 said:


> CO allocation time has been increased to 7 weeks for 190 and 10 weeks for 189.
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


oh really? ... 
this is my 5th week 
another two more weeks..:confused2::confused2::confused2:

Rushi


----------



## felix2020

Varun1 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have uploaded my docs on 28th oct and 4th nov, twice.
> 
> But still they are highlighting as REQUESTED ON EVISA PORTAL.
> 
> I have asked CO last monday that whether he received my docs or not...
> 
> But no reply ...
> 
> My last date for docs submission is near...
> 
> really confused.. help..
> 
> felix2020.



If you can see your documents in the attached documents box, it is uploaded and your CO can see it. 

The status will stay as "Requested" until someone on DIBP site manually change it or there is a system update. So, don't worry about it. If you can see your document in the second box, it is uploaded.


----------



## felix2020

Rushi said:


> oh really? ...
> this is my 5th week
> another two more weeks..:confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> Rushi


Well, don't get excited over it so quick. Based on other forum members, it seems like that COs are still getting allocated within 5 weeks. 

So we can't be sure until we have lot of candidates waiting for seven weeks.


----------



## felix2020

praveenreddy said:


> It Seems that not even a single grant for the day.........


Don't worry, they will make it up tomorrow.

There is always tomorrow in Australia.


----------



## Timur

Ambersariya said:


> Just checked....
> 
> CO allocation period jumps to 7 weeks from 5 weeks and for 189 it jumps to 10weeks.....more waiting.......


Oh no! Where did you check it?


----------



## schong

felix2020 said:


> CO allocation time has been increased to 7 weeks for 190 and 10 weeks for 189.
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


So for those who lodged application in mid Oct, are very unlikely to receive any response until after Christmas/New Year


----------



## agaoe33

felix2020 said:


> Form 80 is not mandatory. But there is a high chance your CO will ask for it. So you can save some time by uploading it before CO asks for it.


Cool, thanks felix


----------



## nagravi

felix2020 said:


> Well, they understand that non-migrating dependants will eventually become migrating dependants.


So medicals are not required when we are applying for partner visa


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Other day, I called my Agent about my Medical & PCC. But he says I have to do when my CO will be assigned and asked for these. But I can see many frnds are doing these before CO allocation. ???????????? confused ???????????


----------



## Ambersariya

Timur said:


> Oh no! Where did you check it?


DIBP webpage..

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## felix2020

schong said:


> So for those who lodged application in mid Oct, are very unlikely to receive any response until after Christmas/New Year


Time given is average time for all applicants. So you may get it sooner or later based on their workloads and your luck.


----------



## dragonfly21

simmi_mahmud said:


> Other day, I called my Agent about my Medical & PCC. But he says I have to do when my CO will be assigned and asked for these. But I can see many frnds are doing these before CO allocation. ???????????? confused ???????????


you can do them after visa is lodged. I think most people do it beforehand because of uncertainties regarding the PCC (dont know how it is in bangladesh though) + it could make your grant faster.


----------



## Varun1

felix2020 said:


> If you can see your documents in the attached documents box, it is uploaded and your CO can see it.
> 
> The status will stay as "Requested" until someone on DIBP site manually change it or there is a system update. So, don't worry about it. If you can see your document in the second box, it is uploaded.


But those documents are NOT showing up in attachment box either

What should I do?


----------



## dragonfly21

Could anyone let me know how much time CO allows you to provide a document (say PCC) after he/ she raises a request for the document. I heard its 28 days, but wanted to reconfirm. 

Also is the period extendable on request (or under any circumstances)?


----------



## felix2020

nagravi said:


> So medicals are not required when we are applying for partner visa


They will again ask for Medical if it is more than one year old.

It means that if your non-migrating dependants will be migrating within one year, they will not ask for it because MEDS are good for one year. If they want to migrate after one year, they will need to do MED again.


----------



## felix2020

simmi_mahmud said:


> Other day, I called my Agent about my Medical & PCC. But he says I have to do when my CO will be assigned and asked for these. But I can see many frnds are doing these before CO allocation. ???????????? confused ???????????


DIBP recommends MED and PCC before CO allocation if you are under subclass 190.


----------



## dragonfly21

felix2020 said:


> Time given is average time for all applicants. So you may get it sooner or later based on their workloads and your luck.


Is it average time or maximum time? "Within 10 weeks of lodgement" seems to suggest its the maximum time


----------



## felix2020

dragonfly21 said:


> Is it average time or maximum time? "Within 10 weeks of lodgement" seems to suggest its the maximum time


It is the maximum time for average candidates.( Most candidates will get a CO within 10 weeks). We have seen many cases where COs were not allocated within this time frame.


----------



## Varun1

Varun1 said:


> But those documents are NOT showing up in attachment box either
> 
> What should I do?


help felix


----------



## nagravi

felix2020 said:


> They will again ask for Medical if it is more than one year old.
> 
> It means that if your non-migrating dependants will be migrating within one year, they will not ask for it because MEDS are good for one year. If they want to migrate after one year, they will need to do MED again.


Thanks Felix


----------



## felix2020

Varun1 said:


> help felix


If it is not there, it is not uploaded.

So, you need to upload it again.


----------



## dragonfly21

felix2020 said:


> It is the maximum time for average candidates.( Most candidates will get a CO within 10 weeks). We have seen many cases where COs were not allocated within this time frame.


Thanks Felix. 

Could you answer another question please.

Viz. how much time does the CO give you to provide a document (PCC in my case) after he/ she raises a request for the same. I have heard its 28 days, is that true?


----------



## felix2020

dragonfly21 said:


> Thanks Felix.
> 
> Could you answer another question please.
> 
> Viz. how much time does the CO give you to provide a document (PCC in my case) after he/ she raises a request for the same. I have heard its 28 days, is that true?


Yes it is 28 days by law.

If you can't obtain it within 28 days, you have to send them evidence that you are trying to get it. Then they will give you an extension.


----------



## Varun1

felix2020 said:


> If it is not there, it is not uploaded.
> 
> So, you need to upload it again.


I cannot upload docs on Evisa portal because maximum number of files limit has been reached.

I have sent docs as scanned attachments on email, twice.

Should I call the CO?

Guys any solution?


----------



## felix2020

Varun1 said:


> I cannot upload docs on Evisa portal because maximum number of files limit has been reached.
> 
> I have sent docs as scanned attachments on email, twice.
> 
> Should I call the CO?


When did you send the documents ? You may send an inquiry email whether your CO has received the documents or not. If you have the phone number, you may try to call him too.


----------



## Rushi

felix2020 said:


> DIBP recommends MED and PCC before CO allocation if you are under subclass 190.



Hi felix2020,

Is there a valid link for this? Then I can forward it to my agent and ask again...I know most of the experts in this forum suggest to do medical test before CO request it.... I also like finish it off as quickly as possible, since it can save our time.
But my agent doesn't allow me to do it.. 

Rushi


----------



## felix2020

Rushi said:


> Hi felix2020,
> 
> Is there a valid link for this? Then I can forward it to my agent and ask again...I know most of the experts in this forum suggest to do medical test before CO request it.... I also like finish it off as quickly as possible, since it can save our time.
> But my agent doesn't allow me to do it..
> 
> Rushi


Read the page carefully ...


Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## Varun1

felix2020 said:


> When did you send the documents ? You may send an inquiry email whether your CO has received the documents or not. If you have the phone number, you may try to call him too.


I have sent documents via email on 28th oct and 4th november.

Also I requested CO to send back a confirmation email about receiving all docs. 

But no reply from his side..


----------



## felix2020

Varun1 said:


> I have sent email on 28th oct and 4th november.
> 
> Also I requested CO to send back a confirmation email about receiving all docs.
> 
> But no reply from his side..


Do you have his number ? You can also call DIBP inquiry line and talk to the operator about it.


----------



## demigwen

I just found out that my daughter's meds were not uploaded by our clinic after calling them. ( They said it was misplaced on a different set of papers however my meds and my wife were uploaded last week. I wanted to get mad but I was keeping my cool and have asked them in the most polite way if they can upload it today. sighs.


----------



## Varun1

felix2020 said:


> Do you have his number ? You can also call DIBP inquiry line and talk to the operator about it.



Yes his number is mentioned in his first mail.


what is the number of inquiry line of DIBP?


----------



## Firetoy

Such a dry day today!!!
Let's hope more tomorrow!


----------



## Sazzad H

simmi_mahmud said:


> Other day, I called my Agent about my Medical & PCC. But he says I have to do when my CO will be assigned and asked for these. But I can see many frnds are doing these before CO allocation. ???????????? confused ???????????


Dear, did u get any communication abt pcc or medical from co? i have applied my 190 app on 8-10-13 but yet not received any request from CO. I also applied through an agent from BD.


----------



## felix2020

Varun1 said:


> Yes his number is mentioned in his first mail.
> 
> 
> what is the number of inquiry line of DIBP?


National Telephone Numbers


----------



## felix2020

Sazzad H said:


> Dear, did u get any communication abt pcc or medical from co? i have applied my 190 app on 8-10-13 but yet not received any request from CO. I also applied through an agent from BD.


You will have your CO within this week. You will never know your CO allocation until the CO asks for something. You may call and find out.


----------



## s_agrasen

felix2020 said:


> Read the page carefully ...
> 
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


It was too difficult to kill the time for 5 weeks and now it has gone to 7 weeks.....


----------



## Varun1

felix2020 said:


> National Telephone Numbers


Thanks felix,

Regards


----------



## felix2020

s_agrasen said:


> It was too difficult to kill the time for 5 weeks and now it has gone to 7 weeks.....


Let's hope for the best. You may get it within 5 weeks, if not, you will get in 7 weeks for sure.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi expatforum users!
I've been quite quiet today, mainly because I was working and also because I received a message to my email from an unknown email stating this:
In Australia, a person who helps you with your application must be a registered migration agent, unless they are an exempt person. It is a criminal offence for an unregistered person, or someone who is not exempt,* to give immigration assistance and advice*.
With this link Can I get help with my application?
So I guess it must have been an agent (that is my guess), but from now on, and sorry for this, but I will only make my weekly predictions, and that's it!
So sorry!


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Hi expatforum users!
> I've been quite quiet today, mainly because I was working and also because I received a message to my email from an unknown email stating this:
> In Australia, a person who helps you with your application must be a registered migration agent, unless they are an exempt person. It is a criminal offence for an unregistered person, or someone who is not exempt,* to give immigration assistance and advice*.
> With this link Can I get help with my application?
> So I guess it must have been an agent (that is my guess), but from now on, and sorry for this, but I will only make my weekly predictions, and that's it!
> So sorry!


Firetoy ! You are making me worried.


----------



## Firetoy

I was really worried this morning, not much now. I talked to my housemate, who is a lawyer, and he confirmed this as well. We can still give "advice", but always stating "I did this for my application.... It happened to me that..." but never advice anyone to do something. So, imagine that someone asks you: "Should I upload form 80?", your answer must be something like "I uploaded form 80 because I thought it was better for me", but never say "Do it, do it, it is better for you to upload it before CO asks for it"
I'm not sure I can reply that way all the time, so for me, my advice from now on is limited!




felix2020 said:


> Firetoy ! You are making me worried.


----------



## demigwen

Firetoy said:


> I was really worried this morning, not much now. I talked to my housemate, who is a lawyer, and he confirmed this as well. We can still give "advice", but always stating "I did this for my application.... It happened to me that..." but never advice anyone to do something. So, imagine that someone asks you: "Should I upload form 80?", your answer must be something like "I uploaded form 80 because I thought it was better for me", but never say "Do it, do it, it is better for you to upload it before CO asks for it"
> I'm not sure I can reply that way all the time, so for me, my advice from now on is limited!


Sorry to hear that firetoy.


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> Hi expatforum users!
> I've been quite quiet today, mainly because I was working and also because I received a message to my email from an unknown email stating this:
> In Australia, a person who helps you with your application must be a registered migration agent, unless they are an exempt person. It is a criminal offence for an unregistered person, or someone who is not exempt, to give immigration assistance and advice.
> With this link Can I get help with my application?
> So I guess it must have been an agent (that is my guess), but from now on, and sorry for this, but I will only make my weekly predictions, and that's it!
> So sorry!


What the..... I am not in Australia.. You guys let me know and I will paste it as my advice.. Let the migration agent know that there is a bad boy here who can and will kick his donkey 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Sazzad H

felix2020 said:


> You will have your CO within this week. You will never know your CO allocation until the CO asks for something. You may call and find out.


so they might request me to complete pcc and medical by this week, rite bro?


----------



## dchiniwal

felix2020 said:


> Well, they understand that non-migrating dependants will eventually become migrating dependants.


Damm it :eek2::suspicious:


----------



## ariyawansha81

*Co*



amitso said:


> Congratulations,
> 
> Can you please tell me what is your CO initials and when was the last communication you and your CO had?


CO Initials : EV
Last Communication Date Before grant : Aug 23


----------



## AM

No Sowmya. not yet. mostly by Jan


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Sazzad H said:


> Dear, did u get any communication abt pcc or medical from co? i have applied my 190 app on 8-10-13 but yet not received any request from CO. I also applied through an agent from BD.


My agent is very lazy...!!! anyways, I havnt got any such news. the agent says that DIBP will contact within 60 days of my application. Then they will give 28 days for Med & PCC. But many of our frnds saying it can be done in advance...So, i m planning for PCC at least.


----------



## Minhas

So! No grants on this Monday? Isn't it unusual?


----------



## 0z_dream

Just saw one 190 grant 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/259009-valentines-day-australia.html
hk18602


----------



## Rushi

felix2020 said:


> Read the page carefully ...
> 
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


Thanks felix2020


----------



## terminator1

Firetoy said:


> Hi expatforum users!
> I've been quite quiet today, mainly because I was working and also because I received a message to my email from an unknown email stating this:
> In Australia, a person who helps you with your application must be a registered migration agent, unless they are an exempt person. It is a criminal offence for an unregistered person, or someone who is not exempt,* to give immigration assistance and advice*.
> With this link Can I get help with my application?
> So I guess it must have been an agent (that is my guess), but from now on, and sorry for this, but I will only make my weekly predictions, and that's it!
> So sorry!


just mention one line (include it in your signature): this is my personal opinion and this advice should not be considered as a help to anyone's application.

btw we all know how you are- the shining star of expatforum. 
cheers!


----------



## Firetoy

terminator1 said:


> just mention one line (include it in your signature): this is my personal opinion and this advice should not be considered as a help to anyone's application.
> 
> btw we all know how you are- the shining star of expatforum.
> cheers!


Love it!!!! I'm going to do that now


----------



## Firetoy

Hi simmi!
Your details in the spreadsheet are at about row 38. Data are sorted by lodge date




simmi_mahmud said:


> My agent is very lazy...!!! anyways, I havnt got any such news. the agent says that DIBP will contact within 60 days of my application. Then they will give 28 days for Med & PCC. But many of our frnds saying it can be done in advance...So, i m planning for PCC at least.


----------



## tarangoyal

schong said:


> So for those who lodged application in mid Oct, are very unlikely to receive any response until after Christmas/New Year


:rain::jaw::bowl:

Naaahhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

Stargaze*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

Vtn*








​


----------



## rvijay

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> GUYS PLZX GUIDE ,
> IF we get PR under 190 subclass with state nomination from nsw then do we have to live in regional(village) areas of nsw or we can live and work anywhere in nsw . pl guys tell me asap


You can live in Metro Sydney or any suburb or regional area of NSW only.


----------



## Rushi

schong said:


> So for those who lodged application in mid Oct, are very unlikely to receive any response until after Christmas/New Year



Oh nooooo ....eep: mine is on 11th October................. can't wait till :santa::santa::santa::santa:


----------



## Firetoy

Well, did you apply for regional NSW? I think that is the 489 visa subclass, not the 190. The 190 has not that condition unless otherwise specified.
Any with a 190 visa granted in NSW who could share his/her visa conditions????

This is what I found. It doesn't say anything there http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration



ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> GUYS PLZX GUIDE ,
> IF we get PR under 190 subclass with state nomination from nsw then do we have to live in regional(village) areas of nsw or we can live and work anywhere in nsw . pl guys tell me asap


----------



## felix2020

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> GUYS PLZX GUIDE ,
> IF we get PR under 190 subclass with state nomination from nsw then do we have to live in regional(village) areas of nsw or we can live and work anywhere in nsw . pl guys tell me asap


You can live anywhere in NSW if you are under 190. You are obligated to live in a regional area only if you are under 489.

This is not a legal advice.


----------



## hyksos

Firetoy has been such a supportive in this forum but its safe to see u had changed ur signature.
I got my partner's pcc today but not mine even we sent to aFP on the same day, thats nonsense :|
Anyway, my medical test result shows that results had been submitted to DIAC, but in the ecom login, the status still show REQUESTED :| dont know if they actually got it.
Any ideas guys?
Thanks.
Hope some one will get granted tomorrow


----------



## anshul.31

s_agrasen said:


> Super Duper Like !!!!!!
> 
> So happy by this words...Really matters to me a lot.....
> 
> A quick smile on my face,


On mine too hahaha!


----------



## Firetoy

hyksos said:


> Firetoy has been such a supportive in this forum but its safe to see u had changed ur signature.
> I got my partner's pcc today but not mine even we sent to aFP on the same day, thats nonsense :|
> Anyway, my medical test result shows that results had been submitted to DIAC, but in the ecom login, the status still show REQUESTED :| dont know if they actually got it.
> Any ideas guys?
> Thanks.
> Hope some one will get granted tomorrow


Don't worry about the medical status. Mine didn't change till my CO allocation (after allocation the link disappeared but still showed MEDS HASNT BEEN DETERMINED YET FOR...)Your CO has to change it manually


----------



## anshul.31

Rushi said:


> Oh nooooo ....eep: mine is on 11th October................. can't wait till :santa::santa::santa::santa:


This is so taxing man, I applied on 15 Oct... Do I have to wait until Dec 25 to even hear from them or even have a CO assigned to my case. I understand it but I dont feel good about the proceedings... Anyway I don't have anything else to do but wait here for them to finish off with celebrations. Other Expats.. good luck waiting... under normal circumstances.. i have been noticing that 60 days approximately, is the time taken for visa grant if all goes well.


----------



## RedDevil19

Today we completed our medicals. They said in 3-4 days reports ll be uploaded online. Now only PCC pending and it shud come by this weekend.

But just saw that allocation time has been changed to 7 weeks 

Is there any cut-off date from which they ll start applying this 7 week time.

I don't want to update my signature


----------



## felix2020

RedDevil19 said:


> Today we completed our medicals. They said in 3-4 days reports ll be uploaded online. Now only PCC pending and it shud come by this weekend.
> 
> But just saw that allocation time has been changed to 7 weeks
> 
> Is there any cut-off date from which they ll start applying this 7 week time.
> 
> I don't want to update my signature


There is no cut-off date. They are only telling that it's taking 7 weeks now a days. It may be because of the holiday season as they are understaffed. You will probabaly get your CO in 5 weeks time as you have lodged it last month.


----------



## tarangoyal

Will the expected CO allocation date update in the google document or will they remain same after this 7 week update?


----------



## felix2020

tarangoyal said:


> Will the expected CO allocation date update in the google document or will they remain same after this 7 week update?


I think we should wait for a few weeks until we see 7 weeks allocation in real time. It looks like that candidates are still getting CO in 5 weeks or less.


----------



## Sunlight11

felix2020 said:


> I think we should wait for a few weeks until we see 7 weeks allocation in real time. It looks like that candidates are still getting CO in 5 weeks or less.


How about 189? Has it increased from 8 weeks ?


----------



## felix2020

Sunlight11 said:


> How about 189? Has it increased from 8 weeks ?


CO allocation for 189 has been changed from 8 weeks to 10 weeks.


----------



## Sunlight11

felix2020 said:


> CO allocation for 189 has been changed from 8 weeks to 10 weeks.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

felix2020 said:


> CO allocation for 189 has been changed from 8 weeks to 10 weeks.


10 weeks? Can you please share the source? As i checked yesterday its written 8 weeks not 10. 
May be i missed something. can you clarify please?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Timur

It is very frustrating seeing CO allocated for the applications submitted same day or even later than mine ((( Sorry guys, just thinking aloud


----------



## Rider

*Question on total no. of documents*

Does anyone know answer to my below query.

I understand that we can upload max of 60 docs in evisa portal, will it also include the medical docs uploaded by Hospital? If yes, how many docs will hospital upload for one applicant.

one more query...

Say, if someone uploaded 60 docs, and later if CO ask for 1 or 2 docs extra for some reason. How will we upload it in evisa portal, how to manage this situation?

I am just interested to know the answer, as this question was running in my mind. 

I am sorry if this question was already a answered one in this forum.


----------



## terminator1

Firetoy said:


> Love it!!!! I'm going to do that now


firetoy: big bro.. you are the lifeline of this thread... there will be no motivation for many people like me to come to this thread and not find you...
love to read your each and every single post.
other bros such as felix... let not anyone stop you from posting your opinions on this thread... 
cheers,
Terminator1


----------



## sylvia_australia

Rider said:


> Does anyone know answer to my below query.
> 
> I understand that we can upload max of 60 docs in evisa portal, will it also include the medical docs uploaded by Hospital? If yes, how many docs will hospital upload for one applicant.
> 
> one more query...
> 
> Say, if someone uploaded 60 docs, and later if CO ask for 1 or 2 docs extra for some reason. How will we upload it in evisa portal, how to manage this situation?
> 
> I am just interested to know the answer, as this question was running in my mind.
> 
> I am sorry if this question was already a answered one in this forum.


No hospital documents are not included in 60.
You can send it to co directly by email.
Hit thanks button if you like


----------



## Firetoy

Hi tarangoyal!
The expected CO allocation date in the spreadsheet doesn't consider the time frame given by DIBP. The formula takes the median number of days for Co allocation of the users in the table for the last three months. Saying it in a different way; the formula takes the data of the last 3 monfhs, takes out the number of workdays (not calendar days) of every applicant that has got CO assigned (so takes the data of applicants with CO Assigned or Granted), calculates the average, and then applies that average to the lodge day and show an estimated day for CO allocation. That prediction changes continuously, as time goes by and as people add their new details.
Regarding to the new allocation dates in DIBP, well, let's wait a bit. As far as I have seen, last applicants are getting CO faster (about four weeks for visa 190). You can check this on the spreadsheet as well.
I hope it's clearer!



tarangoyal said:


> Will the expected CO allocation date update in the google document or will they remain same after this 7 week update?


----------



## Colombo

*Young man....!!*



terminator1 said:


> firetoy: big bro.. you are the lifeline of this thread... there will be no motivation for many people like me to come to this thread and not find you...
> love to read your each and every single post.
> other bros such as felix... let not anyone stop you from posting your opinions on this thread...
> cheers,
> Terminator1


how are you doing you man...

tomorrow will be your day...

keep in touch

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> Vtn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


My man fire toy..

Very very soon i ll come to the promised land...
bringing you a tropical gift from Sri Lanka....

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Firetoy

Thanks for your words and the good vibe bro!!!
:bump2:




terminator1 said:


> firetoy: big bro.. you are the lifeline of this thread... there will be no motivation for many people like me to come to this thread and not find you...
> love to read your each and every single post.
> other bros such as felix... let not anyone stop you from posting your opinions on this thread...
> cheers,
> Terminator1


----------



## Colombo

Rushi said:


> Oh nooooo ....eep: mine is on 11th October................. can't wait till :santa::santa::santa::santa:


Dear Rushi;

Where are you from @ Sri lanka.
MSG me for any hpl..

Cheers

XXX


----------



## Colombo

*CongradZZZ*



felix2020 said:


> As of 07-11-2013 10:00 AM ACDT, felix2020 is an Australian Permanent Resident !!​
> Thanks to Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy, Sylvia, Apple 4S, and everyone else (sorry, if I missed someone).​


*Congradz my man...

C U @ the other side...

Cheers 

XXX
*


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> how are you doing you man...
> 
> tomorrow will be your day...
> 
> keep in touch
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


i am doing good bro... how are you doing?
thanks for the wishes


----------



## akshay1229

terminator1 said:


> i am doing good bro... how are you doing?
> thanks for the wishes


Hi terminator...

Tomorrow, this waiting will be terminated..

Our Arnold Schwarzenegger...

Good Luck

Akshay...


----------



## praveenreddy

ali_sajjad86 said:


> 10 weeks? Can you please share the source? As i checked yesterday its written 8 weeks not 10.
> May be i missed something. can you clarify please?:fingerscrossed:



Friend,

DIBP site is updated today only with the new time frame. Have a look today you will find the new timeframe.


----------



## suman.cuet

Hi seniors,
I logged on 4th Nov under 189 from Bangladesh. Uploaded all docs except Meds and Police clearance. Can anyone suggest me for the best time for proceeding to start Med and Police clearance?


----------



## akshay1229

suman.cuet said:


> Hi seniors,
> I logged on 4th Nov under 189 from Bangladesh. Uploaded all docs except Meds and Police clearance. Can anyone suggest me for the best time for proceeding to start Med and Police clearance?


Today and now...that's the best time...

Go for it ASAP...


----------



## akshay1229

suman.cuet said:


> Hi seniors,
> I logged on 4th Nov under 189 from Bangladesh. Uploaded all docs except Meds and Police clearance. Can anyone suggest me for the best time for proceeding to start Med and Police clearance?


Today and now...that's the best time...

Go for it ASAP...good for you...


----------



## tarangoyal

Firetoy said:


> Hi tarangoyal!
> The expected CO allocation date in the spreadsheet doesn't consider the time frame given by DIBP. The formula takes the median number of days for Co allocation of the users in the table for the last three months. Saying it in a different way; the formula takes the data of the last 3 monfhs, takes out the number of workdays (not calendar
> I hope it's clearer!




Thanks.. Sounds like a nice approach to calculate the timeline.


----------



## murali2706

The CO Allocation time for 189 has been increased to 10 weeks now.Checked their site 

Visa Subclass	Priority Group 3	Priority Group 4	Priority Group 5
189 Skilled – Independent	N/A	Within 10 weeks of lodgement	N/A

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

we are getting more surprises these days.earlier ACS assessment timeline increased to 12 weeks now CO allocation.


----------



## prettypbg

congratulation dear happy for ur grant


i got team 08 and co HG.


----------



## UU!

Hi,

We want to delay our meds as my wife is pregnant, we realized it just after I received Meds request. So our visa processing will be delayed for next 9 months, if 175 visa policy changes during this time will it also effect application. Like they discontinue this type of visa, occupation quota finishes etc...

BR


----------



## demigwen

Colombo said:


> *Congradz my man...
> 
> C U @ the other side...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX
> *


Congrats felix!!!


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> how are you doing you man...
> 
> tomorrow will be your day...
> 
> keep in touch
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX


Thanks my big bro... your wishes came true.... i got my grant today...
as said before my co grants on tuesdays... i made it...
firetoy/felix/akshay/birender and other friends: thanks a lot for your wishes... 
i needed them... i also believe that wishing someone good always brings you good.
i will call my parents now who have been so supportive ... thank you God... who gave me will & strength to overcome this journey...
best,
terminator1


----------



## mithu93ku

terminator1 said:


> Thanks my big bro... your wishes came true.... i got my grant today...
> as said before my co grants on tuesdays... i made it...
> firetoy/felix/akshay/birender and other friends: thanks a lot for your wishes...
> i needed them... i also believe that wishing someone good always brings you good.
> i will call my parents now who have been so supportive ... thank you God... who gave me will & strength to overcome this journey...
> best,
> terminator1


Congrats terminator1


----------



## terminator1

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats terminator1


thanks mithu... kindly excuse me ( i dint name you)....but i should say that i learnt a lot from you... how to be compassionate .. how to be kind to others...
A BIG THANK YOU to YOU!


----------



## mithu93ku

terminator1 said:


> thanks mithu... kindly excuse me ( i dint name you)....but i should say that i learnt a lot from you... how to be compassionate .. how to be kind to others...
> A BIG THANK YOU to YOU!


What is your plan now? When and where you will be settled in oz?


----------



## terminator1

mithu93ku said:


> What is your plan now? When and where you will be settled in oz?


most likely syd... but i am open to any good location wherever i get a good job...
i need to plan now.. haven't planned yet.. will be in touch with you


----------



## sylvia_australia

terminator1 said:


> most likely syd... but i am open to any good location wherever i get a good job...
> i need to plan now.. haven't planned yet.. will be in touch with you


What about my grant friends


----------



## mithu93ku

terminator1 said:


> most likely syd... but i am open to any good location wherever i get a good job...
> i need to plan now.. haven't planned yet.. will be in touch with you


Yes you are open and your job would determine your destination. 
If by chance find a job and move to Perth, WA; give me a buzz to have a cup of tea. :tea::tea:


----------



## demigwen

terminator1 said:


> Thanks my big bro... your wishes came true.... i got my grant today...
> as said before my co grants on tuesdays... i made it...
> firetoy/felix/akshay/birender and other friends: thanks a lot for your wishes...
> i needed them... i also believe that wishing someone good always brings you good.
> i will call my parents now who have been so supportive ... thank you God... who gave me will & strength to overcome this journey...
> best,
> terminator1


Congrats terminator!!!!


----------



## dchiniwal

terminator1 said:


> Thanks my big bro... your wishes came true.... i got my grant today...
> as said before my co grants on tuesdays... i made it...
> firetoy/felix/akshay/birender and other friends: thanks a lot for your wishes...
> i needed them... i also believe that wishing someone good always brings you good.
> i will call my parents now who have been so supportive ... thank you God... who gave me will & strength to overcome this journey...
> best,
> terminator1


Congratulations! Terminator


----------



## praveenfire

terminator1 said:


> Thanks my big bro... your wishes came true.... i got my grant today...
> as said before my co grants on tuesdays... i made it...
> firetoy/felix/akshay/birender and other friends: thanks a lot for your wishes...
> i needed them... i also believe that wishing someone good always brings you good.
> i will call my parents now who have been so supportive ... thank you God... who gave me will & strength to overcome this journey...
> best,
> terminator1


Congratulations Terminator...!!!!


----------



## Sazzad H

I have lodged my 190 application on 8-10-13. when i applied the CO allocation time was-within 5 weeks of lodgement and now i see it increased to 7 weeks. So it will now take me to 7 weeks to get CO? pls post ur kind feedback...thanks


----------



## svshinde83

Hello All,


I have applied for PR 189 on 28.10.2013. I got my PCC done on 26.06.2013.
Indian Passport Seva Kendra says that the certificate is valid for 6 months and my Agent says that the certificate is valid for 1 year. My PCC as per PSK would expire on 26.12.2013.
Can any one please guide me as to should i worry about it and assume that PCC is valid for 12 months OR shall i re-apply for a PCC?
I am confused please help.


----------



## manubadboy

terminator1 said:


> Thanks my big bro... your wishes came true.... i got my grant today...
> as said before my co grants on tuesdays... i made it...
> firetoy/felix/akshay/birender and other friends: thanks a lot for your wishes...
> i needed them... i also believe that wishing someone good always brings you good.
> i will call my parents now who have been so supportive ... thank you God... who gave me will & strength to overcome this journey...
> best,
> terminator1


Congrats terminator1.. Really happy for you buddy..:wave::wave:
All the best..


----------



## ruchkal

Congradzz terminator1... 

All the best for your future..

Ruchkal


----------



## Rushi

terminator1 said:


> Thanks my big bro... your wishes came true.... i got my grant today...
> as said before my co grants on tuesdays... i made it...
> firetoy/felix/akshay/birender and other friends: thanks a lot for your wishes...
> i needed them... i also believe that wishing someone good always brings you good.
> i will call my parents now who have been so supportive ... thank you God... who gave me will & strength to overcome this journey...
> best,
> terminator1


Congratz terminator


----------



## Rushi

CO CO CO..where are you??? I'm waiting for youuu ..


----------



## au applicant

Can anyone guide what does Medicals refferred mean? Thanks


----------



## Birender

terminator1 said:


> Thanks my big bro... your wishes came true.... i got my grant today...
> as said before my co grants on tuesdays... i made it...
> firetoy/felix/akshay/birender and other friends: thanks a lot for your wishes...
> i needed them... i also believe that wishing someone good always brings you good.
> i will call my parents now who have been so supportive ... thank you God... who gave me will & strength to overcome this journey...
> best,
> terminator1


Terminatorrrrrr...... finallyyyy!!!

dhin chak dhin chak!!

partyyyy!!... yayyy!! i am so f***in happy for you brother.. 

Would love to meet you one day for a drink or two.. 

Take care brother..

Plan well.. And Best of luck


----------



## Birender

Team 33 get up.. and shower some grants today.. plssss


----------



## Maverick123

Guess team 2 is also sleeping..wake up..!!!! :director:


----------



## Canadiandownunder

Congratulations to those who received the golden ticket so far this week. 

On the evisa page, where we upload our documents, I noticed on the bottom of my profile that they have requested From 80. 

Three questions:

1. Does this mean a CO has been allocated (We applied for 189 onshore on the 14 October 2013)
2. Form 80 had been uploaded prior to request, should I call to let them know they are there, or should I just re-load them again?
3. Do all further document requests come from this website? Or do COs send an email as well? Had I not been checking my online progress, I would have completely missed this request. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is such a nerve wreaking experience.


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi

Congratulations terminator1 wishing you a very best of luck for your future.


----------



## itisme

I have a couple of Queries..
1. I see that many friends are front loading bankstatements as well. 
- How many years in the past should we consider to upload here. I have 7 Years of experience, should I upload 7 * 12 statements? or 
- we can sample them as we did for Payslips? 3 stateements per each of those 7 years will do? or
- Full statements for last 3 (or any specific number ) years would do?

2. Form 16s (Tax docucments) are needed for all the previous 7 Years or latest 3 or 5 are enough for them?

3. Today I can see on eVisa page that there is a new link appearing which says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" below "Organize your health examination" link. This was not there until few hours back. Does that mean anything? CO might have got assigned and assessing the case - would expect him to contact me shortly or something? 

Please suggest!!


----------



## sendshaz

Maverick123 said:


> Guess team 2 is also sleeping..wake up..!!!! :director:


Hello Maverick,
May I know who is your case officer from team2???Thanks


----------



## Maverick123

sendshaz said:


> Hello Maverick,
> May I know who is your case officer from team2???Thanks


Hi mate...my CO is from Adelaide team 2 with initials KM. what about you ?


----------



## au applicant

*Medicals referred*

Hey! Can anyone suggest what are the implications of medicals referred? In my case it is showing as referred. Thanks


----------



## DesiTadka

I also know someone who's CO is also from AT 2 with initials LC .. she seem to have gone in hibernation since last 2-3 weeks and doesn't even reply emails......



sendshaz said:


> Hello Maverick,
> May I know who is your case officer from team2???Thanks


----------



## akshay1229

Now please pray for me....


Has anyone got CO with initials JN from team 8 Adelaide. ??


----------



## Maverick123

au applicant said:


> Hey! Can anyone suggest what are the implications of medicals referred? In my case it is showing as referred. Thanks


Guess this states that meds have been reffered to 2nd level and you may have to go another round of tests if required...still I leave it to senior expats to answer..


----------



## Canadiandownunder

itisme said:


> I have a couple of Queries..
> 1. I see that many friends are front loading bankstatements as well.
> - How many years in the past should we consider to upload here. I have 7 Years of experience, should I upload 7 * 12 statements? or
> - we can sample them as we did for Payslips? 3 stateements per each of those 7 years will do? or
> - Full statements for last 3 (or any specific number ) years would do?
> 
> 2. Form 16s (Tax docucments) are needed for all the previous 7 Years or latest 3 or 5 are enough for them?
> 
> 3. Today I can see on eVisa page that there is a new link appearing which says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" below "Organize your health examination" link. This was not there until few hours back. Does that mean anything? CO might have got assigned and assessing the case - would expect him to contact me shortly or something?
> 
> Please suggest!!



That's what happened to me. Not sure whether this is computer generated. Would love to hear from someone who has gone similar experiences to explain whether this means a CO has been allocated


----------



## G D SINGH

svshinde83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I have applied for PR 189 on 28.10.2013. I got my PCC done on 26.06.2013.
> Indian Passport Seva Kendra says that the certificate is valid for 6 months and my Agent says that the certificate is valid for 1 year. My PCC as per PSK would expire on 26.12.2013.
> Can any one please guide me as to should i worry about it and assume that PCC is valid for 12 months OR shall i re-apply for a PCC?
> I am confused please help.


Hi,

"The PCC issued by Indian PSK is valid for six months". This statement is true and as per this statement, you cannot apply for new PCC with PSK, before six months completion. But this DOES NOT mean that this PCC expires for DIBP as well. For DIBP the expiry of PCC is of 1 year.

Example;
Today you want to apply for PCC for Australia. You went to PSK and got your PCC for Australia. In two months from now, due to any xyz reasons, you need PCC for Canada. Now, you won't be able to apply for PCC with PSK before the six months are over i.e your initial PCC expires with PSK.

For DIBP, your PCC that you had got on 26.6.13 is good till 25.6.14.

Do just chill bro..!

Regds
GD


----------



## felix2020

terminator1 said:


> Thanks my big bro... your wishes came true.... i got my grant today...
> as said before my co grants on tuesdays... i made it...
> firetoy/felix/akshay/birender and other friends: thanks a lot for your wishes...
> i needed them... i also believe that wishing someone good always brings you good.
> i will call my parents now who have been so supportive ... thank you God... who gave me will & strength to overcome this journey...
> best,
> terminator1


Congratulation Terminator !! 

Welcome to Australia !!

Your mission has terminated...​


----------



## sylvia_australia

hi friends
i got co on 31/10/2013 from team8 and i am not clear about his name. it may edwart or adwart. any one have same co. please tell me about him/her please.


----------



## felix2020

Canadiandownunder said:


> Congratulations to those who received the golden ticket so far this week.
> 
> On the evisa page, where we upload our documents, I noticed on the bottom of my profile that they have requested From 80.
> 
> Three questions:
> 
> 1. Does this mean a CO has been allocated (We applied for 189 onshore on the 14 October 2013)
> 2. Form 80 had been uploaded prior to request, should I call to let them know they are there, or should I just re-load them again?
> 3. Do all further document requests come from this website? Or do COs send an email as well? Had I not been checking my online progress, I would have completely missed this request.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is such a nerve wreaking experience.


1. It does not mean that you have a CO

2. If you uploaded it already, no need to upload it again. The form 80 request is sent automatically to most applicants by the system by default usually after two weeks from the lodgement date.

3. Your CO will send you an email if he needs any document. That particular document may or may not show up on your e-visa status as requested. You need to check your email and e-visa staus on a regular basis.


----------



## G D SINGH

Canadiandownunder said:


> Congratulations to those who received the golden ticket so far this week.
> 
> On the evisa page, where we upload our documents, I noticed on the bottom of my profile that they have requested From 80.
> 
> Three questions:
> 
> 1. Does this mean a CO has been allocated (We applied for 189 onshore on the 14 October 2013)
> 2. Form 80 had been uploaded prior to request, should I call to let them know they are there, or should I just re-load them again?
> 3. Do all further document requests come from this website? Or do COs send an email as well? Had I not been checking my online progress, I would have completely missed this request.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is such a nerve wreaking experience.


Hi

Below is what i experienced:-

1. Initially i did not upload form 80. There was no comments related to form 80 in on the evisa page. I realised reading the comments from senior members, that i should proactively upload the form 80. I filled up the form, scanned it and uploaded it on evisa. After some hours, i could see the same request, that form 80 is requested. It seems that this is something system generated and does not guarantee the CO allocation.
The change of documents status from Recommended to Received is also system generated.

When CO is assigned to a case, the CO will contact you within 2 weeks of case allocation. This contact is done by EMAIL and not by evisa. If any further documents are required by the CO, the request will come over an EMAIL and not just by evisa.

2. Don't worry and wait for CO's email, if he needs any further documents.

If no emails come from CO.... this may ahead towards a Big Surprise of "Direct Grant"...!

Regds
GD


----------



## mithu93ku

au applicant said:


> Hey! Can anyone suggest what are the implications of medicals referred? In my case it is showing as referred. Thanks


If your medicals showing referred , it means your clinic yet to complete upload of your tests. :hat:
When have you gone to clinic for e-medicals?


----------



## AM

if you were assigned on Oct 31, you should have heard from him now. Did u check your spam folder and everything. if not send them an email today, not a reminder but just a self intro asking if they need any thing else


----------



## sylvia_australia

AM said:


> if you were assigned on Oct 31, you should have heard from him now. Did u check your spam folder and everything. if not send them an email today, not a reminder but just a self intro asking if they need any thing else


I called dibp and then came to know. Please tell me their email address and what to write in mail plsease


----------



## au applicant

mithu93ku said:


> If your medicals showing referred , it means your clinic yet to complete upload of your tests. :hat:
> When have you gone to clinic for e-medicals?


 Thanks. this is some relief. we went on 5th November. Does it take so much time?


----------



## mithu93ku

au applicant said:


> Thanks. this is some relief. we went on 5th November. Does it take so much time?


Call your clinic and confirm here. Actually, medicals referred is not shown in e-visa and "incomplete'" , "referred " etc means your medicals yet to complete upload by clinic.


----------



## midhunnellore

Quick question.

I lodged my 189 visa claiming 65 points (lodged on 30-sep-2013, no co assigned yet). Out of these 65, 5 points are for my age being under 32 years. I will cross 32 on 04-march-2014.

Also, I am a SOFTWARE ENGINEER with 9 years and 6 months experience. ACS deducted 2 years from experience and I could get points only for 5+ years. On 26-Feb-2014 I will have full 10 years of experience and I will fall in 8+ years category.

I am worried for the below reasons.

1) Looking at the slow processing of DIAC, what happens if I do not get a grant before 04-Mar-2013. Will my visa be rejected as I will not be able to substantiate my claim of 65 points?

2)In case DIAC says that I can not claim 5 points for the age, Will I have to get ACS done again to get the 5 points?

Your views please?


----------



## mithu93ku

midhunnellore said:


> Quick question.
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa claiming 65 points (lodged on 30-sep-2013, no co assigned yet). Out of these 65, 5 points are for my age being under 32 years. I will cross 32 on 04-march-2014.
> 
> Also, I am a SOFTWARE ENGINEER with 9 years and 6 months experience. ACS deducted 2 years from experience and I could get points only for 5+ years. On 26-Feb-2014 I will have full 10 years of experience and I will fall in 8+ years category.
> 
> I am worried for the below reasons.
> 
> 1) Looking at the slow processing of DIAC, what happens if I do not get a grant before 04-Mar-2013. Will my visa be rejected as I will not be able to substantiate my claim of 65 points?
> 
> 
> 2)In case DIAC says that I can not claim 5 points for the age, Will I have to get ACS done again to get the 5 points?
> 
> Your views please?


1) Looking at the slow processing of DIAC, what happens if I do not get a grant before 04-Mar-2013. Will my visa be rejected as I will not be able to substantiate my claim of 65 points?
*Your visa lodgement date is your effective age date.*

2)In case DIAC says that I can not claim 5 points for the age, Will I have to get ACS done again to get the 5 points?
*Dont worry. You are okay. *


----------



## Sazzad H

mithu93ku said:


> 1) Looking at the slow processing of DIAC, what happens if I do not get a grant before 04-Mar-2013. Will my visa be rejected as I will not be able to substantiate my claim of 65 points?
> *Your visa lodgement date is your effective age date.*
> 
> 2)In case DIAC says that I can not claim 5 points for the age, Will I have to get ACS done again to get the 5 points?
> *Dont worry. You are okay. *


Dear Mithu bro,

I have lodged my 190 application on 8-10-13. when i applied the CO allocation time was-within 5 weeks of lodgement and now i see it increased to 7 weeks. So it will now take me to 7 weeks to get CO? pls post ur kind feedback...thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

Sazzad H said:


> Dear Mithu bro,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 application on 8-10-13. when i applied the CO allocation time was-within 5 weeks of lodgement and now i see it increased to 7 weeks. So it will now take me to 7 weeks to get CO? pls post ur kind feedback...thanks


No. As huge application was submitted before July, Its seems to me, Some pressure is still prevails in DIBP. Hope it will come normal now and people would get CO within 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Injection

Hi , all 
New to this forum .
Starting my first post asking Any prediction when CO will be allocated applied 190 oct 18 , onshore.


----------



## mithu93ku

Injection said:


> Hi , all
> New to this forum .
> Starting my first post asking Any prediction when CO will be allocated applied 190 oct 18 , onshore.


Welcome to expatforum *Injection*

Hope within this week you would get your CO. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## praveenreddy

mithu93ku said:


> If your medicals showing referred , it means your clinic yet to complete upload of your tests. :hat:
> When have you gone to clinic for e-medicals?


Hi mithu,

Last Friday I got a employment verification call from local high commission and that day as I said they first called HR and took my information then called me but I could not talk more than a minute as my phone was switched off due to battery drain and immediately they again called to my HR and took lot of information about the company too. Since then iam anticipating a call from that day will I get the call again or is it done. 

After employment verification how much time will it generally take for the outcome and also what else checks would be done more just to estimate how much more time it takes to get the outcome.


----------



## felix2020

Injection said:


> Hi , all
> New to this forum .
> Starting my first post asking Any prediction when CO will be allocated applied 190 oct 18 , onshore.


You will have your CO by Nov 20th.


----------



## itisme

I have a couple of Queries..
1. I see that many friends are front loading bankstatements as well.
- How many years in the past should we consider to upload here. I have 7 Years of experience, should I upload 7 * 12 statements? or
- we can sample them as we did for Payslips? 3 stateements per each of those 7 years will do? or
- Full statements for last 3 (or any specific number ) years would do?

2. Form 16s (Tax docucments) are needed for all the previous 7 Years or latest 3 or 5 are enough for them?

Please suggest!


----------



## Canadiandownunder

G D SINGH said:


> Hi
> 
> Below is what i experienced:-
> 
> 1. Initially i did not upload form 80. There was no comments related to form 80 in on the evisa page. I realised reading the comments from senior members, that i should proactively upload the form 80. I filled up the form, scanned it and uploaded it on evisa. After some hours, i could see the same request, that form 80 is requested. It seems that this is something system generated and does not guarantee the CO allocation.
> The change of documents status from Recommended to Received is also system generated.
> 
> When CO is assigned to a case, the CO will contact you within 2 weeks of case allocation. This contact is done by EMAIL and not by evisa. If any further documents are required by the CO, the request will come over an EMAIL and not just by evisa.
> 
> 2. Don't worry and wait for CO's email, if he needs any further documents.
> 
> If no emails come from CO.... this may ahead towards a Big Surprise of "Direct Grant"...!
> 
> Regds
> GD


Thanks Felix2020 and GD Singh for the information. All of our documents have been submitted. I had a smooth ride with the graduate visa, so I'm hoping this will be as well, and a direct grant is in the near future. Just hope sooner rather than later, as I would prefer not to wait until next year for the grant.


----------



## Timur

Guys,

Please advise the number to enquire my CO allocation status.

Thanks!


----------



## gayamona

Hi all,

Need help with my e-medicals. I have got my e-medicals uploaded and aso my dependants data has been uploaded. But in my e-medical form I see an additional test *903 - Activities of daily living - Completed*. Why is that? When the HAP ID was generated this test was not at all mentioned.

All the tests are otherwise showing 'Completed'.

What does this mean? Pls help.


----------



## tarangoyal

svshinde83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I have applied for PR 189 on 28.10.2013. I got my PCC done on 26.06.2013.
> Indian Passport Seva Kendra says that the certificate is valid for 6 months and my Agent says that the certificate is valid for 1 year. My PCC as per PSK would expire on 26.12.2013.
> Can any one please guide me as to should i worry about it and assume that PCC is valid for 12 months OR shall i re-apply for a PCC?
> I am confused please help.


It is valid for one year..

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## gbhatia7

Hi All,
I juts got emial from my CO. It has been allocated. AQdelaide Team 4.
CO initials: MB. Does anybody have/had the same CO?
Please share your experience.
She has asked me to do the medicals. Already booked them for the earliest available.


----------



## rakithaw

Still waiting for the CO  ??


Invitation 16sept/PT 60/ applied 23sept/ CO ??/ grant ??


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

TERMINATOR
YOU ROCK BRO!
*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

gbhatia7*








​


----------



## delhi78

Hello friends....by grace of sai nath,waheguru and mata rani today morning got the golden call from my agent.Yes 'VISA GRANTED'.Still cant believe.Last but not the least spl thanks to firetoy,felix and other fellow expat members who with there advises and motivating words are helping everybody out there.Wish you all best of luck and speedy grants.And all friends who are planning or might move to perth plz pm me to share future plans and moves.THANKS again friends.


----------



## sylvia_australia

My co is from team 8 adelaide.
Name is edwart or adwart.
Please tell me about him.


----------



## LP8056

Hi guys, my details are in my sig. My CO is from Brisbane GSM Team 34.

May i have an idea on the waiting time for my grant please?


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

DELHI78*








​


----------



## MalayB

Hi All,
I am in Australia for a over a week now and as of now applying job applications every day so far no success in job. I am seeking for migrants who have recently moved to Canberra so that we can lower the living cost and at the same time work more aggressively towards finding our dream job ! Together we can make a difference so please lets meet all in the common platform first and support each other.


----------



## Rushi

I applied for VISA on 11th October and at the same time I submitted PCC to my agent, but not sure whether they have uploaded it or not? Now how will I get to know whether my application is already assigned to a CO or not? Will my agent get any confirmation mail once it is assigned to a CO? 
If not when I can anticipate a CO allocation?

Rushi


----------



## tarangoyal

MalayB said:


> Hi All,
> I am in Australia for a over a week now and as of now applying job applications every day so far no success in job. I am seeking for migrants who have recently moved to Canberra so that we can lower the living cost and at the same time work more aggressively towards finding our dream job ! Together we can make a difference so please lets meet all in the common platform first and support each other.


Try this website for easy rooms:
Share Accommodation, Flatmates & Share House - EasyRoommate Australia

Try this website for finding jobs.. expect at least a month for finding the job
https://www.seek.com.au


----------



## tarangoyal

Rushi said:


> I applied for VISA on 11th October and at the same time I submitted PCC to my agent, but not sure whether they have uploaded it or not? Now how will I get to know whether my application is already assigned to a CO or not? Will my agent get any confirmation mail once it is assigned to a CO?
> If not when I can anticipate a CO allocation?
> 
> Rushi


Try this website
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Login and check the complete progress on the website. You would require TRN no from the visa receipt.


----------



## Rushi

tarangoyal said:


> Try this website
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> Login and check the complete progress on the website. You would require TRN no from the visa receipt.


All those information is with my agent tarangoyal. I do not have anything 

Rushi


----------



## LP8056

LP8056 said:


> Hi guys, my details are in my sig. My CO is from Brisbane GSM Team 34.
> 
> May i have an idea on the waiting time for my grant please?


Can anyone help with this?


----------



## hyksos

Rushi said:


> All those information is with my agent tarangoyal. I do not have anything
> 
> Rushi


You should have TRN, if you dont, just ask your agent as i did too.
Log in and you can check


----------



## terminator1

Dear 

Colombo

manubadboy

akshay: keep your docs ready.. you will get it..

ruchkal

rushi

birender:

sylvia_australia: you will get your grant soon..(suggestion: keep your docs ready, and have more than one document type to support your evidences 

demigwen

dchiniwal

praveenfire

praveenreddy: it may take a month after the verification call... all the best!

felix

and the one & only Firetoy.

Thank you very much for the wishes... (i am not replying to individual posts as it may create redundancy...) this forum has been a wonderful source of information.
all the best everyone! 
cheers!
Terminator!


----------



## solarik

LP8056 said:


> Can anyone help with this?


Hi, can you share you CO initials?


----------



## Vincentluf

LP8056 said:


> Can anyone help with this?


I'm from team 34 too, till now no communication from my CO.
Did he or she contacted you at least once?


----------



## Firetoy

LP8056 said:


> Can anyone help with this?


Nobody really knows that. You can expect your grant soon, maybe just a couple of weeks or less, but it is just a guess


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Some one tell me the link of 190 visa aspirant club link


----------



## felix2020

rakithaw said:


> Still waiting for the CO  ??
> 
> 
> Invitation 16sept/PT 60/ applied 23sept/ CO ??/ grant ??


You never mentioned what subclass you applied for.

Give them 5-6 weeks for 190 and 8-10 weeks for 189.


----------



## LP8056

solarik said:


> Hi, can you share you CO initials?


The initials are KS

I had to call them to know if i was assigned a CO, and i was given an email to contact them on. Its only after this, that the CO advised me to send PCC and Med. So i do not know exactly when the CO was assigned, as the eVisa progress has not changed at all since the day i applied.


----------



## Rushi

hyksos said:


> You should have TRN, if you dont, just ask your agent as i did too.
> Log in and you can check



Oh yes... I have TRN (Transaction Reference Number) number...Just checked the pdf file they sent (thanks tarangoyal..for your earlier comment)....But password is required for the login... I do not have it... 

rushi


----------



## felix2020

LP8056 said:


> Hi guys, my details are in my sig. My CO is from Brisbane GSM Team 34.
> 
> May i have an idea on the waiting time for my grant please?


You will have your grant by 20-11-2013.


----------



## Injection

Hi guys, I have submitted ALL the document before CO allocated I have some question regarding 1.medical cleared ))) how we know that our medical is cleared ? Is that because medical status says no medical required ......in evisa status ?..
2. Do I need to submit form 80 or wait for request by co
3. I had not claim points on experience why it is asking for me the evidence of employment and says recommendation on it.
4. Custody ..... no children why it asked 
5 . My medical status says still recommended ????
Please clarify me .

190 nsw 18 oct onshore applied


----------



## LP8056

felix2020 said:


> You will have your grant by 20-11-2013.


Thanks for the info Felix2020


----------



## gtaark

Hi Felix..plz predict my GRANT


----------



## sylvia_australia

i have already front loaded all the documents




terminator1 said:


> Dear
> 
> Colombo
> 
> manubadboy
> 
> akshay: keep your docs ready.. you will get it..
> 
> ruchkal
> 
> rushi
> 
> birender:
> 
> sylvia_australia: you will get your grant soon..(suggestion: keep your docs ready, and have more than one document type to support your evidences
> 
> demigwen
> 
> dchiniwal
> 
> praveenfire
> 
> praveenreddy: it may take a month after the verification call... all the best!
> 
> felix
> 
> and the one & only Firetoy.
> 
> Thank you very much for the wishes... (i am not replying to individual posts as it may create redundancy...) this forum has been a wonderful source of information.
> all the best everyone!
> cheers!
> Terminator!


----------



## solarik

felix2020 said:


> You will have your grant by 20-11-2013.


felix, can you predict my grant please?
It seems I got stuck, now I only hope not for 6 months :scared:, please at least in november ray:


----------



## felix2020

Injection said:


> Hi guys, I have submitted ALL the document before CO allocated I have some question regarding 1.medical cleared ))) how we know that our medical is cleared ? Is that because medical status says no medical required ......in evisa status ?..
> 2. Do I need to submit form 80 or wait for request by co
> 3. I had not claim points on experience why it is asking for me the evidence of employment and says recommendation on it.
> 4. Custody ..... no children why it asked
> 5 . My medical status says still recommended ????
> Please clarify me .
> 
> 190 nsw 18 oct onshore applied


1. "No health examination required" means medical is cleared.

2. It's better to submit early before your CO asks for it.

3/4/5 Ignore these status. These status are default set by the system and are not applicable to all applicants.


----------



## rashid.amm

simmi_mahmud said:


> Some one tell me the link of 190 visa aspirant club link


Your case is fantastic, visa lodges: 9-10 and Co assign: 12-10......, to me it is rare.
Anyway keep in touch.


----------



## simmi_mahmud

rashid.amm said:


> Your case is fantastic, visa lodges: 9-10 and Co assign: 12-10......, to me it is rare.
> Anyway keep in touch.


Thnks to Almighty. I just got the email this morning.


----------



## felix2020

gtaark said:


> Hi Felix..plz predict my GRANT


As your application is already outside normal time frame, it's very difficult to predict at this moment. 

Lets hope that you get your grant any time between this week to Christmas holiday.


----------



## gtaark

I'll complete 6 months on Nov 22 from my lodgement date.

For 190 visa subclass, does DIBP adhere to its timeline of 6 months?

Thanks.



felix2020 said:


> As your application is already outside normal time frame, it's very difficult to predict at this moment.
> 
> Lets hope that you get your grant any time between this week to Christmas holiday.


----------



## felix2020

solarik said:


> felix, can you predict my grant please?
> It seems I got stuck, now I only hope not for 6 months :scared:, please at least in november ray:


You will have your grant on or before 01-12-2013. 

We are giving your CO 2 months do whatever he is doing with your case.


----------



## dchiniwal

Rushi said:


> Oh yes... I have TRN (Transaction Reference Number) number...Just checked the pdf file they sent (thanks tarangoyal..for your earlier comment)....But password is required for the login... I do not have it...
> 
> rushi


@Rushi, you will have to call the agent for the password. Resetting the password leads back to your agent itself.

I have lodged my Application on 11th Oct, under 189 too.


----------



## LP8056

I am looking at the poll results. I am planning to move to Perth. I am a married man with two kids. Why is it that most people in the poll are moving to Sydney or Melbourne? Am i missing something here?


----------



## felix2020

gtaark said:


> I'll complete 6 months on Nov 22 from my lodgement date.
> 
> For 190 visa subclass, does DIBP adhere to its timeline of 6 months?
> 
> Thanks.


They are not bound to finalize your case within 6 months. They can always take longer if they show *********


----------



## solarik

felix2020 said:


> You will have your grant on or before 01-12-2013.
> 
> We are giving your CO 2 months do whatever he is doing with your case.


thank you so much  1-12-2012 we decided to migrate to Australia


----------



## crestline

Has anyone got CO with initials CT from team 6 Adelaide?


----------



## felix2020

LP8056 said:


> I am looking at the poll results. I am planning to move to Perth. I am a married man with two kids. Why is it that most people in the poll are moving to Sydney or Melbourne? Am i missing something here?


Sydney and Melbourne are the two most popular destinations for migrants and tourists.


----------



## mithu93ku

simmi_mahmud said:


> Thnks to Almighty. I just got the email this morning.


Have you received your Grant e-mail??


----------



## gbhatia7

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> gbhatia7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks Firetoy.


----------



## LP8056

felix2020 said:


> Sydney and Melbourne are the two most popular destinations for migrants and tourists.


Will i be better off finding an ICT job there and providing for my wife and kids? My kids are under 10yrs old. I chose Perth as i know people there already, but nothing limits me to only Perth.


----------



## gbhatia7

Hi Felix/Onshore candidates,
I have just one query. Can i go to MHS for medicals without appointment? do they entertain.
I have got appointment for Friday but just wanted to check if i go there and wait if someone cancels an appointment or so. Any thoughts?


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> Have you received your Grant e-mail??


I think she got the grant. She was very excited and forgot to post details.


----------



## Firetoy

In Brisbane, well, they do not like it, but still possible. The only thing you have to wait there and see what happens. 



gbhatia7 said:


> Hi Felix/Onshore candidates,
> I have just one query. Can i go to MHS for medicals without appointment? do they entertain.
> I have got appointment for Friday but just wanted to check if i go there and wait if someone cancels an appointment or so. Any thoughts?


----------



## sdpeter

Just curious, after lodging application and all documents are in order, can they reject me based on medical grounds since I had a previous heart ailment 8 years ago but which has not recurred since then? Has anyone in this forum got rejected on medical grounds?


----------



## tarangoyal

Rushi said:


> All those information is with my agent tarangoyal. I do not have anything
> 
> Rushi


How did you pay for visa? credit card? If yes, ask for the receipt from the agent. It will contain TRN no. Rest, you can click on "forgot your password"


----------



## felix2020

sdpeter said:


> Just curious, after lodging application and all documents are in order, can they reject me based on medical grounds since I had a previous heart ailment 8 years ago but which has not recurred since then? Has anyone in this forum got rejected on medical grounds?


You don't get rejected for it. But you have to declare this information on your health declaration.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi fellow members!
Some changes in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club

- I have removed the Firetoy Predictions tab because it wasn't working properly every time a new user added his details. You can still see your expected CO allocation date in the spreadsheet.
- I have added some details in the tab ALLOCATION DATES. There, scroll down and you will see a small table named TOTAL DAYS from LODGEMENT till GRANT. There you can check the median number of days to get a grant per team and per visa (only for 189 and 190 subclasses). Data are taken for the last 9 months. This table updates itself with new data.
- Remember, it is just a statistical number!


----------



## Stigmatic

Hi,
I am planning to move to Melbourne on 1st week of Febuary (mostly 3rd Feb). I am from Pune, 7 Years’ experience in IT and will be searching for job under IT Business Analyst. I am a Bachelor and would be moving alone. I don`t have friends or relative in Melbourne, so would be searching accommodation by my own.
Any Expats from India having similar plans to move to Melbourne around Jan last or Feb start and would like to Tag along with me to relocate. Can form a group of 2-4 people, Which will be supportive in new Environment. Can look for accommodation and others arrangements together. 
If anyone interested, please respond here in this forum or can PM me. So that we can take the discussion ahead. 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-melbourne-jab-feb-2014-a.html#post2331346


----------



## aa2312

Hello guys, 

its great to see such an active thread...

Applied on 22 Oct ...any guess work here on CO allocation please ?


----------



## Dabz

Anyone from my timeline yet to get their grants ? this wait is very unsettling ...


----------



## Firetoy

Dabz said:


> Anyone from my timeline yet to get their grants ? this wait is very unsettling ...


Hi Dabz!
Firstly, I love Calvin&Hobbs 
Secondly, 28% of 190 visa applicants in august haven't received a grant yet. So, take it easy. It will come sooner or later!


----------



## gadiya.jitendra

waiting for CO..


----------



## Sazzad H

Just got email from my agent that CO has been allocated in my application. The CO requested for PCC and Medical. Moreover, he is requested IELTS copy of my wife too.


----------



## VincentDo

Any 190's applicants applying in Nov'13 get CO allocated?


----------



## tarangoyal

simmi_mahmud said:


> Some one tell me the link of 190 visa aspirant club link


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## tarangoyal

Rushi said:


> Oh yes... I have TRN (Transaction Reference Number) number...Just checked the pdf file they sent (thanks tarangoyal..for your earlier comment)....But password is required for the login... I do not have it...
> 
> rushi


Your agent should give it. It is your right to be updated of the case status. Ask him. If he doesnt give the credentials, ask him again


----------



## G D SINGH

Sazzad H said:


> Just got email from my agent that CO has been allocated in my application. The CO requested for PCC and Medical. Moreover, he is requested IELTS copy of my wife too.


Congrats Sazzad on CO Allocation...!

All the best.. you may get the golden letter soon...!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## agaoe33

LP8056 said:


> Will i be better off finding an ICT job there and providing for my wife and kids? My kids are under 10yrs old. I chose Perth as i know people there already, but nothing limits me to only Perth.


If you take a look at different job searching sites such as Seek, you'll see that the majority of ICT jobs are offered in Melbourne and Sydney. In regards to ICT employment, these two cities offer the big number of positions within this industry.

Good luck mate


----------



## baba18

*HI*



Dabz said:


> Anyone from my timeline yet to get their grants ? this wait is very unsettling ...


We r sailing in the same boat. Hopefully we should get it in this mth :fingerscrossed:ray2:


----------



## Dabz

Firetoy said:


> Hi Dabz!
> Firstly, I love Calvin&Hobbs
> Secondly, 28% of 190 visa applicants in august haven't received a grant yet. So, take it easy. It will come sooner or later!


Phew! , Thanks Firetoy . Glad to know i am not the only one left behind.... 
Cheers!


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

Sazzad H*








​


----------



## LP8056

agaoe33 said:


> If you take a look at different job searching sites such as Seek, you'll see that the majority of ICT jobs are offered in Melbourne and Sydney. In regards to ICT employment, these two cities offer the big number of positions within this industry.
> 
> Good luck mate


Ur right, i just noticed that. I will see when im granted my visa, which is the best place for my family.


----------



## Mroks

Sazzad H said:


> Just got email from my agent that CO has been allocated in my application. The CO requested for PCC and Medical. Moreover, he is requested IELTS copy of my wife too.


Can I know the initials of CO and the team to which he/she belongs.


----------



## Sazzad H

Mroks said:


> Can I know the initials of CO and the team to which he/she belongs.


Even i dont know!!! i applied through agent and my agent emailed me the list of requested documents.


----------



## gsp2canberra

Guys got my grant today.. Still gathering my nerve as it happened so quick!
My agent submitted the asked documents yesterday and today I got the GRANT. 

:flypig::rockon::rockon::rockon:


Not sure who was my CO and which team, I think it was from Team 8..

Before sign off, I would like to thank every one who have shared information on this blog. All the best to all fellow members.


----------



## Vincentluf

*What happens when my application has been allocated?*

Team,

I've been allocated a Case Officer since the 31st October 2013 and as per the Immigration Website, an email address will be provided to me within 2 weeks time for furture correspondence.

*Quote* "When your application is allocated to a case officer, you will be notified within two weeks and provided with an email address for all future correspondence "

Has anyone recieved such email yet? Do you think I will get an email from my case officer this week?

Kind Regards
Vincent


----------



## sylvia_australia

PLEASE TELL ME ABOUT TEAM 8 ADELaide


----------



## Vincentluf

sylvia_australia said:


> PLEASE TELL ME ABOUT TEAM 8 ADELaide


Did you get any email from your case officer since the 31st Oct?


----------



## hyksos

I submitted my PCC and my partner's PcC at the same time but she already had PCC on Yesterday but i have not got them >.< eventhough AFP sent me an email to confirm that my PCC is clear.
Stuck with PCC atm, medical had also submitted by Medibank Sokutions.
Just say if i have my PCC tomorrow, would i get granted by this weekend? Firetoy and Felix, what do you think?
Thanks for everything and hope some one will get granted tomorrow ^^


----------



## gtaark

Baba...Do you have a CO?



baba18 said:


> We r sailing in the same boat. Hopefully we should get it in this mth :fingerscrossed:ray2:


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Sazzad H said:


> Even i dont know!!! i applied through agent and my agent emailed me the list of requested documents.


My CO also assigned today. All the best.


----------



## baba18

*HI*



gtaark said:


> Baba...Do you have a CO?


Ya my agent told me that i already have got a CO working on my case but i dont have my CO's details


----------



## Timur

It seems my CO allocation is out of standard schedule ((((

Can you please advise the DIAC telephone number where I can enquire what's going on?


----------



## felix2020

Vincentluf said:


> Team,
> 
> I've been allocated a Case Officer since the 31st October 2013 and as per the Immigration Website, an email address will be provided to me within 2 weeks time for furture correspondence.
> 
> *Quote* "When your application is allocated to a case officer, you will be notified within two weeks and provided with an email address for all future correspondence "
> 
> Has anyone recieved such email yet? Do you think I will get an email from my case officer this week?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Vincent


You will get your grant within two weeks.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

gsp2canberra*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

simmi_mahmud*








​


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> simmi_mahmud*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I thought she got the grant already.


----------



## Firetoy

It's difficult to say hyksos. Team 7 is quite fast with 190 applications. So, yeah, why not?



hyksos said:


> I submitted my PCC and my partner's PcC at the same time but she already had PCC on Yesterday but i have not got them >.< eventhough AFP sent me an email to confirm that my PCC is clear.
> Stuck with PCC atm, medical had also submitted by Medibank Sokutions.
> Just say if i have my PCC tomorrow, would i get granted by this weekend? Firetoy and Felix, what do you think?
> Thanks for everything and hope some one will get granted tomorrow ^^


----------



## G D SINGH

Vincentluf said:


> Team,
> 
> I've been allocated a Case Officer since the 31st October 2013 and as per the Immigration Website, an email address will be provided to me within 2 weeks time for furture correspondence.
> 
> *Quote* "When your application is allocated to a case officer, you will be notified within two weeks and provided with an email address for all future correspondence "
> 
> Has anyone recieved such email yet? Do you think I will get an email from my case officer this week?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Vincent


Hi Vincent,

The CO may send you an email requesting any further required documents. Sometimes, the CO finds all the uploaded documents sufficient and does not contact at all and gives a Direct Grant.

You must be knowing, if you have already provided all the documents or not. Either you will get you grant in one or two weeks; else you may receive an email from your CO latest by next week....!

All the best mate.!

Regds
GD


----------



## Firetoy

In her signature she says she got CO today 12/11/2013 but PCC and meds are still pending.



felix2020 said:


> I thought she got the grant already.


----------



## Vincentluf

G D SINGH said:


> Hi Vincent,
> 
> The CO may send you an email requesting any further required documents. Sometimes, the CO finds all the uploaded documents sufficient and does not contact at all and gives a Direct Grant.
> 
> You must be knowing, if you have already provided all the documents or not. Either you will get you grant in one or two weeks; else you may receive an email from your CO latest by next week....!
> 
> All the best mate.!
> 
> Regds
> GD


Thanks mate, as far as I know I have uploaded all possible documents (except form 80)


----------



## Firetoy

Timur, you are on visa 189, you are not out of standard timeline, I'd say the opposite, you need at least one or two weeks more!



Timur said:


> It seems my CO allocation is out of standard schedule ((((
> 
> Can you please advise the DIAC telephone number where I can enquire what's going on?


----------



## G D SINGH

Vincentluf said:


> Thanks mate, as far as I know I have uploaded all possible documents (except form 80)


I had filled form 80 and front loaded that as well. Form 80 is not much different from the online application wizard but yes there is somewhat more detailed information that you punch in while filling form 80.

Its better to upload that piece of paper as well. 

Try to hit the F***in Bullseye (Direct Grant)...!:ranger:


----------



## hyksos

Thanks Firetoy
I know its hard to say 
Imjust want to release my stress by sharing my feeling.
Fingers cross for me and everyone.
Just want to have the PCC now. Step by step ^^


----------



## felix2020

Vincentluf said:


> Thanks mate, as far as I know I have uploaded all possible documents (except form 80)


You must have also done MED and PCC. You can also upload form 80 in case your CO needs it.


----------



## Vincentluf

G D SINGH said:


> I had filled form 80 and front loaded that as well. Form 80 is not much different from the online application wizard but yes there is somewhat more detailed information that you punch in while filling form 80.
> 
> Its better to upload that piece of paper as well.
> 
> Try to hit the F***in Bullseye (Direct Grant)...!:ranger:


I thought that form 80 is mainly filled when the application goes for external checks. I know someone from Bangladesh in this forum itself got a case officer on the 31st October and 1 week after the CO asked him to fill form 80 as his application will be going for external checks....

Maybe I'm wrong, dear experts any opinion regarding form 80?

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## G D SINGH

Vincentluf said:


> I thought that form 80 is mainly filled when the application goes for external checks. I know someone from Bangladesh in this forum itself got a case officer on the 31st October and 1 week after the CO asked him to fill form 80 as his application will be going for external checks....
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, dear experts any opinion regarding form 80?
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


Form 80 is not only for external checks. Its just that sometimes, CO feels the need of having more information on some points like If you had any previous passport or If you have any relatives in Australia etc. etc. In such a case, CO may ask you to fill form 80 as well.

Its not just that form 80 is required for external checks only.

Go for it mate; it will just take some minutes..!:whip:


----------



## felix2020

Vincentluf said:


> I thought that form 80 is mainly filled when the application goes for external checks. I know someone from Bangladesh in this forum itself got a case officer on the 31st October and 1 week after the CO asked him to fill form 80 as his application will be going for external checks....
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, dear experts any opinion regarding form 80?
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


Well, majority of applicants are asked to upload form 80, but everyone is not going for external checks.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Vincentluf said:


> Did you get any email from your case officer since the 31st Oct?


No.i did not. I called dibp.

I have front loaded all documents


----------



## Timur

sylvia_australia said:


> No.i did not. I called dibp.
> 
> I have front loaded all documents


Can you please advise the telephone number of DIBP?


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> No.i did not. I called dibp.
> 
> I have front loaded all documents


Sylvia, You will have your grant by this Friday.


----------



## G D SINGH

sylvia_australia said:


> No.i did not. I called dibp.
> 
> I have front loaded all documents


So your GRANT is on the way...!

You may get it anytime..!


----------



## felix2020

Timur said:


> Can you please advise the telephone number of DIBP?


National Telephone Numbers


----------



## Firetoy

Timur said:


> Can you please advise the telephone number of DIBP?


This is DIBP phone number + 61 1300 364 613. If I were you, I wouldn't call yet


----------



## Timur

Firetoy said:


> This is DIBP phone number + 61 1300 364 613. If I were you, I wouldn't call yet


Thank you, Firetoy.

You think I am paniking? I lodged visa 20 September and no CO. (( I can see from your spreadsheet I have one of the worst schedule. ((

When do you think my panic time is?


----------



## Firetoy

Timur said:


> Thank you, Firetoy.
> 
> You think I am paniking? I lodged visa 20 September and no CO. (( I can see from your spreadsheet I have one of the worst schedule. ((
> 
> When do you think my panic time is?


Hi Timur. Yes, you are panicking  As I posted before you are on 189 visa, aren't you? If you answer is positive, then you are within normal time lines. Check the spreadsheet and filter by 189 visa, and after that, breath


----------



## felix2020

Timur said:


> Thank you, Firetoy.
> 
> You think I am paniking? I lodged visa 20 September and no CO. (( I can see from your spreadsheet I have one of the worst schedule. ((
> 
> When do you think my panic time is?


You can expect your CO on 20-11 and grant at the end of the month.


----------



## Timur

Firetoy said:


> Hi Timur. Yes, you are panicking  As I posted before you are on 189 visa, aren't you? If you answer is positive, then you are within normal time lines. Check the spreadsheet and filter by 189 visa, and after that, breath


Thanks a lot!

I tried to manipulate your spreadsheet but don't have rights to filter (( 

Anyway this Skillselect is nerves and health wrecking experience. If I ever get Australian PR I will be drinking a week right after considering it the biggest lifetime achievment. I am totally worn by waiting...:behindsofa:


----------



## Firetoy

Timur said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> I tried to manipulate your spreadsheet but don't have rights to filter ((
> 
> Anyway this Skillselect is nerve and health wrecking experience. If I ever get Australian PR I will be drinking a week right after considering it the biggest lifetime achievment. I am totally worn by waiting...:behindsofa:


To be able to filter, you must do it in the tab named FILTER HERE


----------



## Palmarium

Finally got my grant after six months of application lodgement. Thanks to everyone on this forum. Your comments were really helpful.

________________________
189 lodged: 01/05/13, Points claimed: 65, CO Assigned: 28/05/13, Medicals requested: 28/05/13, Medicals Cleared 13/06/13, PCC Requested/Submitted: 06/06/13 Aug, CO: Brisbane T34, Grant: 04/11/2013.


----------



## felix2020

Timur said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> I tried to manipulate your spreadsheet but don't have rights to filter ((
> 
> Anyway this Skillselect is nerves and health wrecking experience. If I ever get Australian PR I will be drinking a week right after considering it the biggest lifetime achievment. I am totally worn by waiting...:behindsofa:


Patience is the key. Even miracle takes some time. Relax and everything will fall in place. I know it's difficult to do, but at least we can try.


----------



## s_agrasen

Firetoy said:


> To be able to filter, you must do it in the tab named FILTER HERE


hi Firetoy, 

statistics indicates that in October, there were 20 application lodged, and out of 13 got CO, with time frame of 32 days, which is almost less than 5 weeks, 

Whereas, yesterday news that the time has increased to 7 weeks, 

Really conflicting but good to know that still the time frame is less than 5 weeks


----------



## Timur

felix2020 said:


> Patience is the key. Even miracle takes some time. Relax and everything will fall in place. I know it's difficult to do, but at least we can try.


I am sorrowing about something where I dont have home, friends, job, love... And still putting all my life on this stupid select&wait process... What will be after break point. More agony?


----------



## delhi78

*Thanks Mate*



Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> DELHI78*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks my friend firetoy and believe me your visa stamp is as important and as spl as dibp stamp.Thanks again and keep the good work going!!!


----------



## goodguy2

*PCC Done*



felix2020 said:


> Patience is the key. Even miracle takes some time. Relax and everything will fall in place. I know it's difficult to do, but at least we can try.



Dear felix2020, Firetoy and Sathiya,

Finally done with my PCC today 

So happy that slowly but steadily everything is getting completed.

Thanks for everything.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## felix2020

s_agrasen said:


> hi Firetoy,
> 
> statistics indicates that in October, there were 20 application lodged, and out of 13 got CO, with time frame of 32 days, which is almost less than 5 weeks,
> 
> Whereas, yesterday news that the time has increased to 7 weeks,
> 
> Really conflicting but good to know that still the time frame is less than 5 weeks


Can you create a signature with your time line ?


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Dear felix2020, Firetoy and Sathiya,
> 
> Finally done with my PCC today
> 
> So happy that slowly but steadily everything is getting completed.
> 
> Thanks for everything.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Great !! Get the Medical done too as soon as possible.


----------



## goodguy2

delhi78 said:


> Thanks my friend firetoy and believe me your visa stamp is as important and as spl as dibp stamp.Thanks again and keep the good work going!!!



Congratulations delhi78... have a great time.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sylvia_australia

timur said:


> can you please advise the telephone number of dibp?


00611300364613


----------



## s_agrasen

felix2020 said:


> Can you create a signature with your time line ?


i think, now you will be able to see my signature


----------



## mithu93ku

s_agrasen said:


> i think, now you will be able to see my signature


Yess, I can see.


----------



## delhi78

goodguy2 said:


> Congratulations delhi78... have a great time.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks a lot bro!!!


----------



## solarik

Palmarium said:


> Finally got my grant after six months of application lodgement. Thanks to everyone on this forum. Your comments were really helpful.
> 
> ________________________
> 189 lodged: 01/05/13, Points claimed: 65, CO Assigned: 28/05/13, Medicals requested: 28/05/13, Medicals Cleared 13/06/13, PCC Requested/Submitted: 06/06/13 Aug, CO: Brisbane T34, Grant: 04/11/2013.


Congrats! Can you please tell me who was your CO? Any reason for this long waiting?


----------



## akshay1229

delhi78 said:


> Thanks a lot bro!!!


Hey..mate..many congratulations...now time to leave Delhi..welcome to Australia...


----------



## Firetoy

Hi mate!
Yesss, I was surprised too with the time update by DIBP since the time frame given in the spreadsheet is quite shorter than it was before (at least for 190 visa subclass).
Anyway, as I understand it, when they say 7 weeks, they mean "Don't bother us with your phone call if it hasn't been 7 weeks since you lodged your application" 



s_agrasen said:


> hi Firetoy,
> 
> statistics indicates that in October, there were 20 application lodged, and out of 13 got CO, with time frame of 32 days, which is almost less than 5 weeks,
> 
> Whereas, yesterday news that the time has increased to 7 weeks,
> 
> Really conflicting but good to know that still the time frame is less than 5 weeks


----------



## akshay1229

rajurokz said:


> Hello All,
> 
> In the entire process, what are the documents that are mandatory and what can be the replacement for form 16?? Actually my previous employer(only) dint not provide me any kind of tax document,but they hav issued a letter stating that the was paid and it cleary shows that the tax is deducted in my salary slip. So please suggest me what can be the replacement for form 16????


First, don't ask question repeatedly.
If your employer has provided you salary slips, that would be suffice.
If you have paid taxes, then your employer must give you form 16. You can also submit tax return from income tax department for that particular years. 
You can also provide bank statements for that period.
You should provide bank statements for current employer too, in addition to, form 16, salary slips, and others..

Good Luck
akshay


----------



## rakesharavindan

Hello all, 

Really happy to inform that i got my grant today. Got to know from my agent just now. 

A big thank you to all here.. 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

rakesharavindan*








​


----------



## rakesharavindan

Firetoy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> rakesharavindan


Woww.. How i longed to see that firetoy :-D.. Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## puneet556

Can anyone tell How much time CO will take to issue id for medical of new born child after submit all documents of new born child


----------



## Razaqng

Palmarium said:


> Finally got my grant after six months of application lodgement. Thanks to everyone on this forum. Your comments were really helpful.
> 
> ________________________
> 189 lodged: 01/05/13, Points claimed: 65, CO Assigned: 28/05/13, Medicals requested: 28/05/13, Medicals Cleared 13/06/13, PCC Requested/Submitted: 06/06/13 Aug, CO: Brisbane T34, Grant: 04/11/2013.


Congratulations to you my brother.I pray mine too comes this week InshaAllah.

Cheers


----------



## goodguy2

rakesharavindan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Really happy to inform that i got my grant today. Got to know from my agent just now.
> 
> A big thank you to all here..
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh




Congratulations


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shyam

Mithu

Good to see you still on the forum answering the questions .. 
Appreciate that .. :hail: :hail:


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations for all who got visa grant today... :third::third::third:

All the very best for your future....:hand::hand:

Ruchkal


----------



## mithu93ku

shyam said:


> Mithu
> 
> Good to see you still on the forum answering the questions ..
> Appreciate that .. :hail: :hail:


Ha ha ha. Still enjoying new faces .
BTW When are you moving to oz land?


----------



## samkalu

Hi everyone, ppl who got grants,

I need some advice here.i got my acs on jan 15 2013 and to get that I gave a employer letter with my exp info. I got the invite on the 4th nov and submitted the application on 9th nov. When uploading proof of my exp do I need to get an updated letter addressed to diac? Or can I just resubmit the letter I gave to acs and provide salary slips to the latest month? Please share your idea as I have decide. I also feel bad about asking another letter from my employer.


----------



## Colombo

terminator1 said:


> Thanks my big bro... your wishes came true.... i got my grant today...
> as said before my co grants on tuesdays... i made it...
> firetoy/felix/akshay/birender and other friends: thanks a lot for your wishes...
> i needed them... i also believe that wishing someone good always brings you good.
> i will call my parents now who have been so supportive ... thank you God... who gave me will & strength to overcome this journey...
> best,
> terminator1


*You know how much i am enjoying read this...?

It is almost very same as 1st of November that i was going through my own grant letter.

LOVE YOU young man..

Now both of us can see fire works over Sydney Harbour bridge together...... : ) 

Keep in touch

Cheers

XXX*


----------



## swesok

Hi guys 

congratulations to all people who got their grant

for me , i got CO and he asked me for more evidence of employment like payslip or salary certificate and form 80
is that considered a good sign or not ??
is that mean that the rest of my papers are ok ??
i am really confused kindly help


----------



## akshay1229

rajurokz said:


> Thanks akashay for ur valiable inputs, 'the re-post' was due to technical gliitch!
> Just to reiterate, I tried taking to my previous employer about form 16, but they have provided me a letter stating that tax was deducted and paid to IT dept. I tried to download the docs from other sources like IT and TDS websites, but unable to get them. In this case, can I go heas with the salary slips and Bank statement? Or documents related to IT are must for ACS and CO verification? ?


That letter will work fine. I suggest you submit all documents related to IT.

My case was like this, with EA assessment, I did not claim employment assessment but still I submitted all documents related to employment, even income tax documents...so submit as much as you have. This will make your case more potent.

Good Luck...
Akshay


----------



## akshay1229

swesok said:


> Hi guys
> 
> congratulations to all people who got their grant
> 
> for me , i got CO and he asked me for more evidence of employment like payslip or salary certificate and form 80
> is that considered a good sign or not ??
> is that mean that the rest of my papers are ok ??
> i am really confused kindly help


That's a good sign mate..normally CO asks all documents at once. 

Sometimes, they ask one after one...but I think your all other documents are perfect..Submit this as well..and get the grant.

Good Luck
Akshay


----------



## swesok

akshay1229 said:


> That's a good sign mate..normally CO asks all documents at once.
> 
> Sometimes, they ask one after one...but I think your all other documents are perfect..Submit this as well..and get the grant.
> 
> Good Luck
> Akshay


i already submit my medical and other documents but for me i thought i need to submit 2 PCC as i used to live in another country for 9 years and i only submit 1 PCC
as in order to make the other PCC i need a letter from DIAC and the CO did not issuing this letter instead asked for form 80 and salary evidence so will he will give me this letter late or not necessary as form 80 considered as character check ??


----------



## coolbuddy2013

Dear expats,

For to pay my additional applicants (wife and son), my CO initially gave me 5 days deadline. But because of ICICI bank's delay, my travel card is still not activated, so I can't send the travel card details to CO for payment processing.

Will my CO give me some extension (few more days) to pay for my additional applicants? How shall I convince my CO to provide me few days extension?

Please send me your valuable feedback.

Many Thanks.


----------



## mithu93ku

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> For to pay my additional applicants (wife and son), my CO initially gave me 5 days deadline. But because of ICICI bank's delay, my travel card is still not activated, so I can't send the travel card details to CO for payment processing.
> 
> Will my CO give me some extension (few more days) to pay for my additional applicants? How shall I convince my CO to provide me few days extension?
> 
> Please send me your valuable feedback.
> 
> Many Thanks.


You must have to submit documents for the evidence of the reason of delay. Try to collect official letter from ICICI bank.


----------



## Symantec

*Dear Expats*

I lodged my e-visa for sub class 190 on Aug 28th 2013 and front uploaded all docs including PCC and medicals however never seen any communication from my CO till date.last month i called up DIAC and they informed me i had been allocated a CO on Oct 10th itself.My question is any guesses as to what may be causing such delays!!
Any suggestions/advice is much appreciated.


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Symantec said:


> I lodged my e-visa for sub class 190 on Aug 28th 2013 and front uploaded all docs including PCC and medicals however never seen any communication from my CO till date.last month i called up DIAC and they informed me i had been allocated a CO on Oct 10th itself.My question is any guesses as to what may be causing such delays!!
> Any suggestions/advice is much appreciated.



Hey mate I applied for Visa 189 in october 2013. I uploaded the forms as well all of them including the PCC and the medicals. 
I did received 1 email from team 13 stating that they need some additional info ( which i had already uploaded) they told me they are not the CO. IF/WHEN CO is assigned i will be notified within 02 weeks of it. To date i have not heard back from anyone either. My timeline is given in my signature. 

Just wanted to share my status. BTW can you tell me which no. to call to check on the status? and what to ask? that if the CO is assigned or not??
BTW i just saw the updated immigration page. Now the time for CO allotment has been increased for all the visa catagories:
Visa 190 = 7 weeks( previously it was 5 weeks)
Visa 189= 10 weeks ( previously it was 8 weeks)


----------



## kejal22

Pardee said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also in the same boat


Any gd news on your end I m still waiting for lucky day to get grant


----------



## agaoe33

Good morning Australia, hopefully another day of grants and CO allocations!


----------



## sdpeter

If we apply for a newborn baby to get 189 visa also, must the baby also comply with the first entry ruling? Or first entry for primary applicant only?

Also, I have completed my medical test but requested doctor not to upload yet to delay until my wife undergoes a chest x-ray after giving birth in jan 2014. Just wondering if this will help delay the first entry as much as possible. Does the 1 year validity start from date of medical test or date of upload? 

Many thanks for your clarification.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Any invite from the 4th of November group ?


----------



## gbhatia7

Hi,
I completed my medicals today in melbourne. Kindly suggest in how many days the medicare generally submit it?


----------



## demigwen

If not today, this week pleaseeeeeee :fingerscrossed: Or else I will be rolling in the floor this weekend :bowl:


----------



## terminator1

Colombo said:


> *You know how much i am enjoying read this...?
> 
> It is almost very same as 1st of November that i was going through my own grant letter.
> 
> LOVE YOU young man..
> 
> Now both of us can see fire works over Sydney Harbour bridge together...... : )
> 
> Keep in touch
> 
> Cheers
> 
> XXX*


thanks a lot dear bro... your wishes were important to me...
will be in touch... all the best for your next move.
cheers!


----------



## colomboSL190

Hi all
My CO is CB adelaide team 4... not to be heard since she requested for medicals form 80 and spouse functional english on 29th oct. We have uploaded all since then. Medicals submitted to DIAC by hospital on 4th nov. Application lodged 12th sep. Does anybody have the same co


----------



## simmi_mahmud

My CO is from Team 2. Adelaide. Anyone have the similar?


----------



## sendshaz

simmi_mahmud said:


> My CO is from Team 2. Adelaide. Anyone have the similar?


What are the initials of your case officer.There are many in every team.


----------



## Maverick123

sendshaz said:


> What are the initials of your case officer.There are many in every team.


My application is also with Taem 2 Adelaide..CO initials KM...


----------



## simmi_mahmud

sendshaz said:


> What are the initials of your case officer.There are many in every team.


he is initial is PB


----------



## sendshaz

Team2 Adelaide -Case Officer-Rl


----------



## praveenreddy

simmi_mahmud said:


> My CO is from Team 2. Adelaide. Anyone have the similar?


Simmi,

We have many CO from team 2 Adelaide u have to mention your CO initials so that people can let you know if somebody has the same CO.


----------



## praveenreddy

simmi_mahmud said:


> he is initial is PB


Oh ok I have RL from the same team.


----------



## sendshaz

I heard on this forum PB is nice but slow.But then it depends on case to case and luck as well...Anyways good luck to all of us.


----------



## praveenreddy

sendshaz said:


> Team2 Adelaide -Case Officer-Rl


Sendshaz any update from CO. Wen did u applied and when was CO allocated


----------



## sendshaz

praveenreddy said:


> Oh ok I have RL from the same team.


Hello Praveen Reddy,
Any communication withCO.RL requested docs to me .Submited last wednesday.No response.Did you you call her?What is your occupation n hiw many years exp did you claim?Really worried with this CO.By the way me too from Hyderabad.


----------



## praveenreddy

sendshaz said:


> Hello Praveen Reddy,
> Any communication withCO.RL requested docs to me .Submited last wednesday.No response.Did you you call her?What is your occupation n hiw many years exp did you claim?Really worried with this CO.By the way me too from Hyderabad.


Oh is it good to hear that u r from hyd. Iam also in the same situation with this CO nothing so far I have heared from her after my verification last Friday . I never tried to call up as I know definitely will get a reply that we are in normal timeframe.


----------



## G D SINGH

s_agrasen said:


> hi Firetoy,
> 
> statistics indicates that in October, there were 20 application lodged, and out of 13 got CO, with time frame of 32 days, which is almost less than 5 weeks,
> 
> Whereas, yesterday news that the time has increased to 7 weeks,
> 
> Really conflicting but good to know that still the time frame is less than 5 weeks


The time of 7 weeks is published based on the CO allocation to the applicants that had applied in last 3 months August - Sept - Oct. Some of the applicants got it in 3 weeks or less and some got it in more than 5 weeks. As July was a heavy flow of applications, thus the time for August & sept can be higher as compared to time for October. That is why the 7 weeks figure is there.

But the next figure that will be updated in sometime from now will definitely show the lesser time i.e less than 7 weeks.

So, dont worry bro...! Just Go with it..!:rofl:


----------



## dchiniwal

Firetoy, can we collate the kind of documents requested by CO's and have them on the sheet?

This would help the members in terms of having them ready before the CO asks for.


----------



## G D SINGH

sdpeter said:


> If we apply for a newborn baby to get 189 visa also, must the baby also comply with the first entry ruling? Or first entry for primary applicant only?
> 
> Also, I have completed my medical test but requested doctor not to upload yet to delay until my wife undergoes a chest x-ray after giving birth in jan 2014. Just wondering if this will help delay the first entry as much as possible. Does the 1 year validity start from date of medical test or date of upload?
> 
> Many thanks for your clarification.


Hi,

It is not important that all the applicants need to travel altogether. PR is granted to each applicant and each applicant has its own deadline to enter Australia.

You may travel alone or together with the family anytime before the entry deadline.


----------



## G D SINGH

delhi78 said:


> Thanks a lot bro!!!


Congrats Mate..!


----------



## sylvia_australia

wait wait and only wait


----------



## G D SINGH

Hi Experts,

I had got my medicals done in the month of October only. Initially there was a link appearing "organise health check" that changed to "No health checks are required as per information provided to DIAC for this visa subclass.. ". I assumed that my medical reports had been shared and the status has been updated. This happened i guess in the last week of October.

Today, this thing has changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Has anyone else also experienced the same thing. Any idea wss p with the case...?


----------



## G D SINGH

swesok said:


> i already submit my medical and other documents but for me i thought i need to submit 2 PCC as i used to live in another country for 9 years and i only submit 1 PCC
> as in order to make the other PCC i need a letter from DIAC and the CO did not issuing this letter instead asked for form 80 and salary evidence so will he will give me this letter late or not necessary as form 80 considered as character check ??


Hi,

In one of the discussion threads, i read that sometimes, even one PCC do the miracles. Atleast one PCC is required (from current country of residence). For past residence countries, if PCC is not possible then a declaration can do the job.

But i am not 100% sure on this information.


----------



## G D SINGH

ashish3116 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Hi Everyone, just wanted to share that I got the *Grant* today finally....sorry for posting it a little late. I am so happy and want to thank you all for you kind support through this forum. I lodged my case on 25th August and it is a little delayed but better late than never
> 
> :drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congratulations...!


----------



## G D SINGH

puneet556 said:


> Can anyone tell How much time CO will take to issue id for medical of new born child after submit all documents of new born child


Hi, 

You can generate the HAP all by yourself and get the medicals done.

Have you filed your application online?
Check for Arrange Health check on DIAC website...!


----------



## keerthi5

rajurokz said:


> Thanks akashay for ur valiable inputs, 'the re-post' was due to technical gliitch!
> Just to reiterate, I tried taking to my previous employer about form 16, but they have provided me a letter stating that tax was deducted and paid to IT dept. I tried to download the docs from other sources like IT and TDS websites, but unable to get them. In this case, can I go heas with the salary slips and Bank statement? Or documents related to IT are must for ACS and CO verification? ?


Hi raju,

I too do not have form 16. I had applied through an agent.

In my case I worked in that company for 6 years but had tax docs only for the last (6th) year. But I had provided all the other docs like reference letter from employer, relieving letter, resignation acceptance letter, service certificate & bank statements. 

Hope this helps !


----------



## G D SINGH

demigwen said:


> If not today, this week pleaseeeeeee :fingerscrossed: Or else I will be rolling in the floor this weekend :bowl:


Rolling on floor won;t make any changes bro..!

But yea.. "Rolling in the Deep" will do...:rofl:


----------



## demigwen

G D SINGH said:


> Rolling on floor won;t make any changes bro..!
> 
> But yea.. "Rolling in the Deep" will do...:rofl:


Guess I have to roll deeper :rofl: Sighs the agony of waiting... :fish2:


----------



## canchi_mohd

*Need urgent help*

i have applied for ACT state sponsored Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa. but now i plan to settle in Sydney or Brisbane. kindly advise the following:
1. Can i land in any other state other than the sponsoring state (ACT)
2. Legally can i apply for job in any other state other than ACT
3. What if i land in ACT and then plan to move out to any other state for job without completing 2 year term.
4. Will I have any problem in future, when I apply for citizenship..if I do not work in the sponsoring state.

Pls, kindly go through the link given below, before you reply
Living in other states on a subclass 190 visa | Australia Visa News


----------



## G D SINGH

keerthi5 said:


> Hi raju,
> 
> I too do not have form 16. I had applied through an agent.
> 
> In my case I worked in that company for 6 years but had tax docs only for the last (6th) year. But I had provided all the other docs like reference letter from employer, relieving letter, resignation acceptance letter, service certificate & bank statements.
> 
> Hope this helps !


Hi,

The entire idea is that you were in the paid employment in your claiming profile. 

- Employer letter - tells company type (Telecom, IT, CIVIL etc.)
- Your Role & Designation mentioned in the letter gives brief idea about the type of role you were in, the skills you were using and the gives a fair idea to the assessor that you are in the relevant job profile as per your claim.
- You salary slip is an indication that you were being paid for that jon which gets verified either by Tax documents OR by Bank Statements if tax documents are not there.

Do dont worry, provide salary slips and all the bank statements where it is clearly visible that salary was being credited into your account by your company. This will do the job.

All the best...!


----------



## Jklm

sendshaz said:


> Hello Praveen Reddy,
> Any communication withCO.RL requested docs to me .Submited last wednesday.No response.Did you you call her?What is your occupation n hiw many years exp did you claim?Really worried with this CO.By the way me too from Hyderabad.



hi shah,

so when you mailed her the additional docs...you didnt got any reply mail from co ??? like thank you for docs or the time frame????


----------



## jyotimahangare21

Time line thread 
IELTS exam date-8 DEC 2012 & RESULT-
Skill assessment by Engineers Australia(Mech Engg)-Document submitted 4 April 2013 & Receipt date 9 April 2013 
Skill assessment Result- 15 July-2013
EOI Logged- 2 Aug 2013
VISA Invitation- 19 Aug 2013
189 Visa logged- 31 Aug 2013
CO allotted- 5 Nov 2013
Visa granted-???? Waiting for grant


----------



## G D SINGH

canchi_mohd said:


> i have applied for ACT state sponsored Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa. but now i plan to settle in Sydney or Brisbane. kindly advise the following:
> 1. Can i land in any other state other than the sponsoring state (ACT)
> 2. Legally can i apply for job in any other state other than ACT
> 3. What if i land in ACT and then plan to move out to any other state for job without completing 2 year term.
> 4. Will I have any problem in future, when I apply for citizenship..if I do not work in the sponsoring state.
> 
> Pls, kindly go through the link given below, before you reply
> Living in other states on a subclass 190 visa | Australia Visa News


This question comes in almost everyone's mind who applied for State Sponsored Visa. 
According to the visa 190 guidelines, you must stay in the nominated state. That is why your visa comes with visa label and *Conditions are linked to the Visa subclass. 
If you will try to go in someother state and apply for a job, the employer may ask the type of visa your are on. Most of the reputed employers will not risk their reputation with their government & labour laws.

But yes, if you are not getting the job in the state it becomes impossible to survive for any skilled immigrant applicant. There are some provisions that allow you to move to other states. The conditions are that you have to attend the seminars being organised by the state for the skilled immigrants. If you have attended all the seminars once you have reached australia and still were not able to get the job for particular time duration (i am not sure how mucch) then you can seek permision from the state and move to some other place where you can get the job. But this thing happens according to the law and just not by the wish of the applicant.

You will definitely face problems if you do not stay in the nominated state for 2 years. You can't apply for citizenship and change your visa status from conditional to open...! So pls seek help from an MARA agent who has dealt with such cases before..


----------



## gtaark

When I submitted all the requested documents. The CO thanked me for the attachments and said that your application is under routine processing and it will take 12 weeks to complete. 

My 12 weeks will complete on November 22. :fingerscrossed: 




Jklm said:


> hi shah,
> 
> so when you mailed her the additional docs...you didnt got any reply mail from co ??? like thank you for docs or the time frame????


----------



## Jas1481

*Documents for S189*

Hi All,

Can anyone please advice about the documents that needs to be uploaded on the website along with application- Are they scan of originals certificates or scan of true copies of original certificates.

Ur help will be highly appreciated.. Please reply urgently....

Thanks a lot in advance...

Jas


----------



## Symantec

*Dear Ali*

I called them @ 1300 364 613 and they asked for my T/R # and the representative was kind enough to let me know that i had already been assigned a CO on Oct 10th


----------



## PkBlr

This is great. But what number did you call exactly(Pls include complete number) and let us know the service provider also.

I have Airtel Karnataka(India) and have been trying to call this number for an EOI enquiry. But this number does go .

-Pk


----------



## Jklm

hi sendshaz,

what reply you got from your co after you mailed the additional docs any timeframe or thank you email you got ????


----------



## Jklm

gtaark said:


> When I submitted all the requested documents. The CO thanked me for the attachments and said that your application is under routine processing and it will take 12 weeks to complete.
> 
> My 12 weeks will complete on November 22. :fingerscrossed:



hi gtaark,

your mediacls got delayed or what because as i can see from your timeline you filed evisa way back????


----------



## gtaark

Medicals got cleared on Sept 05. Yes still waiting. 



Jklm said:


> hi gtaark,
> 
> your mediacls got delayed or what because as i can see from your timeline you filed evisa way back????


----------



## sdpeter

G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is not important that all the applicants need to travel altogether. PR is granted to each applicant and each applicant has its own deadline to enter Australia.
> 
> You may travel alone or together with the family anytime before the entry deadline.


Thanks, GD Singh, not sure if they can exempt my baby from travelling in the first few months but will try.


----------



## hyksos

I just uploaded my PCC today, it shows Required and not Received 
My medical result status shows RECEIVED, it just had been changed today as early today when i checked, it was still requested.
Fingers cross for me, hope i can get granted soon.
Just wanna share my feeling and time frame with everyone.


----------



## manubadboy

canchi_mohd said:


> i have applied for ACT state sponsored Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled &#150; Nominated (subclass 190) visa. but now i plan to settle in Sydney or Brisbane. kindly advise the following:
> 1. Can i land in any other state other than the sponsoring state (ACT)
> 2. Legally can i apply for job in any other state other than ACT
> 3. What if i land in ACT and then plan to move out to any other state for job without completing 2 year term.
> 4. Will I have any problem in future, when I apply for citizenship..if I do not work in the sponsoring state.
> 
> Pls, kindly go through the link given below, before you reply
> Living in other states on a subclass 190 visa | Australia Visa News


1. Yes, you can land in any state..
2. Legally you can apply for any job in whole of Australia.
3. You need to get a permission from ACT to move out of the state to work elsewhere.
4. If the state frees you from the obligation to work then you won't have any problen whatsoever.

Regarding this blog, he is stating the truth in a sense that ur visa has no conditions but you have an obligation to the state for which you got 5 extra points. You can work anywhere u like but things will not be smooth as even the DIBP knows you obligated to the state to work there for 2 years.. I would recommend you to request the state to free you from this..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## tarangoyal

Symantec said:


> I called them @ 1300 364 613 and they asked for my T/R # and the representative was kind enough to let me know that i had already been assigned a CO on Oct 10th


Please update your signature. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## G D SINGH

G D SINGH said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I had got my medicals done in the month of October only. Initially there was a link appearing "organise health check" that changed to "No health checks are required as per information provided to DIAC for this visa subclass.. ". I assumed that my medical reports had been shared and the status has been updated. This happened i guess in the last week of October.
> 
> Today, this thing has changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Has anyone else also experienced the same thing. Any idea wss p with the case...?


Just to update.....! It seemed to be a technical glitch as the message has disappeared again and now it just shows "No health examinations are required for this .... etc... etc.. based on information provided to DIAC.." exactly the same as it was before...!:typing::typing::typing:


----------



## G D SINGH

hyksos said:


> I just uploaded my PCC today, it shows Required and not Received
> My medical result status shows RECEIVED, it just had been changed today as early today when i checked, it was still requested.
> Fingers cross for me, hope i can get granted soon.
> Just wanna share my feeling and time frame with everyone.


Hi,

The status from Recommended to Receive is automated and is done by the system itself. So dont worry about the PCC being shown as Recommended/recquired. It will change to Received by itself.

If all the documents are done.. then you will surely get your grant soon..! Cheers..!:boink::boink:


----------



## Symantec

*Dear PK*

I dialled 0061-1300-364-613 from my office IP phone,the number of zeros in the prefix may vary depending on your Ip phone some add 2 zeros while others 3 you may have try out a few combinations.


----------



## demigwen

Wow no grants today?


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Hi Friends, I am going to my medical on Saturday. I am diabetic. So, what type of preparation do i need? Any common case?


----------



## Rushi

Happy news guys...

My agent has just (should be 2-3 hours before) received a mail from CO, and it was regarding my medical report.. They have requested to submit it before 5th Dec...

Is that the final stage of VISA process?? I guess soooo..

Rushi


----------



## millerfung

My de facto partner has done the medical a month ago for her Temporary Redident visa 485, but when she did it she added the HIV test as our 190 application is being processed as well. 

I talked to my CO two days ago and he said that he is only waiting for reply from Medibank about my partner's medical check. He also told me that he normally release grant on Friday. He said if I don't hear anything from him in the next few weeks then call him again.

I am just wondering if it is normally okay that someone do the medical check for TR but added HIV test so that he can use it for PR visa application purpose? Will my partner be asked to do the medical check again? And how long does it usually take for Medibank getting back to my CO about the medical check? Should I be expecting grant this Friday or the next couple of weeks? (I am very keen to know as I will have to make plans...) Thanks everyone!


----------



## Birender

A known of mine got a grant yesterday, but the grant letter is still with the agent. She will get the same when the last installment will be made.

Can someone please tell, when will she able to check her status on VEVO?

She is still getting an error.

Please help.


----------



## ruchkal

Rushi said:


> Happy news guys...
> 
> My agent has just (should be 2-3 hours before) received a mail from CO, and it was regarding my medical report.. They have requested to submit it before 5th Dec...
> 
> Is that the final stage of VISA process?? I guess soooo..
> 
> Rushi


Congratulations Rushi... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Yea.. this is the last step in the process.. Do it asap so you can get your grant before X'mas holidays in Oz...

Good luck

Ruchkal


----------



## tarangoyal

Rushi said:


> Happy news guys...
> 
> My agent has just (should be 2-3 hours before) received a mail from CO, and it was regarding my medical report.. They have requested to submit it before 5th Dec...
> 
> Is that the final stage of VISA process?? I guess soooo..
> 
> Rushi


Yes, this is the final stage.. Congrats.. :hungry:


----------



## Rushi

ruchkal said:


> Congratulations Rushi... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Yea.. this is the last step in the process.. Do it asap so you can get your grant before X'mas holidays in Oz...
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Ruchkal



Thanks Ruchkal...:hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:


----------



## Rushi

tarangoyal said:


> Yes, this is the final stage.. Congrats.. :hungry:


Thank you tarangoyal :cheer2:


----------



## tarangoyal

Rushi said:


> Thank you tarangoyal :cheer2:


You should start planning for accommodations in sydney now..


----------



## Sazzad H

tarangoyal said:


> Yes, this is the final stage.. Congrats.. :hungry:


I got my CO yesterday and he requested for medical, PCC and bank statement. Hopefully i will provide all the documents to agent on 22/11/2013. Can some one pls tell me how much time it will take for grant after i submit all the requested documents. Thanks


----------



## ruchkal

Sazzad H said:


> I got my CO yesterday and he requested for medical, PCC and bank statement. Hopefully i will provide all the documents to agent on 22/11/2013. Can some one pls tell me how much time it will take for grant after i submit all the requested documents. Thanks


Hi Sazzad,

Congradz on CO allocation.. It's hard to predict the time CO will take to give the grant.. Submit required documents as soon as possible and send a mail to CO saying that you have uploaded required documents once you submit all... Normally, COs keep application on stand by mode till 28 days once they request additional documents.. Anyway, some COs give the grants quickly.. Just check my timeline..

What is your CO team and initials? Some COa are efficient than others.. 

Wish you a speedy grant..

Good luck buddy..

Ruchkal


----------



## nickstv12

Hi Guys,

NEED HELP !!!

I was filling out 189 visa application and got stuck at a questions which asks:

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

I am the only applicant in the visa application... how do you think i should answer this question?

Also i have a question regarding - USUAL COUNTRY OF RESIDENCE.

I have been living in australia since last 4 + years and travelled to india on a holiday few times and duration of each trip was less than 3months each time..

what is my usual country of residence now?

Please advise..

Appreciate your help.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Sazzad H

ruchkal said:


> Hi Sazzad,
> 
> Congradz on CO allocation.. It's hard to predict the time CO will take to give the grant.. Submit required documents as soon as possible and send a mail to CO saying that you have uploaded required documents once you submit all... Normally, COs keep application on stand by mode till 28 days once they request additional documents.. Anyway, some COs give the grants quickly.. Just check my timeline..
> 
> What is your CO team and initials? Some COa are efficient than others..
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant..
> 
> Good luck buddy..
> 
> Ruchkal


Thanks for the info bro. I applied through an agent and no idea abt my CO.(my agent is too lazy and disorganize). I saw ur timeline and your CO was really fast. Anywaz what is the maximum timeline...do you know?


----------



## Birender

A known of mine got a grant yesterday, but the grant letter is still with the agent. She will get the same when the last installment will be made.

Can someone please tell, when will she able to check her status on VEVO?

She is still getting an error.

Please help.


----------



## cfernandes

*Hi*

Hi which state have you applied for.



Rushi said:


> Happy news guys...
> 
> My agent has just (should be 2-3 hours before) received a mail from CO, and it was regarding my medical report.. They have requested to submit it before 5th Dec...
> 
> Is that the final stage of VISA process?? I guess soooo..
> 
> Rushi


----------



## Rushi

cfernandes said:


> Hi which state have you applied for.



It's NSW


----------



## millerfung

Hi anyone can share some info on that? Much appreciated!


millerfung said:


> My de facto partner has done the medical a month ago for her Temporary Redident visa 485, but when she did it she added the HIV test as our 190 application is being processed as well.
> 
> I talked to my CO two days ago and he said that he is only waiting for reply from Medibank about my partner's medical check. He also told me that he normally release grant on Friday. He said if I don't hear anything from him in the next few weeks then call him again.
> 
> I am just wondering if it is normally okay that someone do the medical check for TR but added HIV test so that he can use it for PR visa application purpose? Will my partner be asked to do the medical check again? And how long does it usually take for Medibank getting back to my CO about the medical check? Should I be expecting grant this Friday or the next couple of weeks? (I am very keen to know as I will have to make plans...) Thanks everyone!


----------



## tarangoyal

Rushi said:


> It's NSW


Should be able to catch you in sydney soon..


----------



## hyksos

its been 1/2 day without new posts
so quiet today
anyone got granted or CO??? today after 10:30 AM ^^


----------



## puneet556

G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can generate the HAP all by yourself and get the medicals done.
> 
> Have you filed your application online?
> Check for Arrange Health check on DIAC website...!


We log file on 18th aug , get baby 14 oct and CO on 22 oct , agent saying co himself will get fee of baby from our CC and then will ask for medical of new born child


----------



## rahul897

Palmarium said:


> Finally got my grant after six months of application lodgement. Thanks to everyone on this forum. Your comments were really helpful.
> 
> ________________________
> 189 lodged: 01/05/13, Points claimed: 65, CO Assigned: 28/05/13, Medicals requested: 28/05/13, Medicals Cleared 13/06/13, PCC Requested/Submitted: 06/06/13 Aug, CO: Brisbane T34, Grant: 04/11/2013.


what took so long for ur grant
did any work verification happen or did co tell u to wait for 3 months


----------



## Minhas

Birender said:


> A known of mine got a grant yesterday, but the grant letter is still with the agent. She will get the same when the last installment will be made.
> 
> Can someone please tell, when will she able to check her status on VEVO?
> 
> Please help.


If the visa has been granted then she should be able to check the status right away.


----------



## ArizonaUSA

*co*

Contacted today by CO

Brisbane Team 34 [8 weeks]


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

ArizonaUSA*








​


----------



## amitso

sylvia_australia said:


> I called dibp and then came to know. Please tell me their email address and what to write in mail plsease


Following is the Team 8 email id

[email protected]


----------



## swesok

hi guys

i am confused as when my co contact me he asked for form 80 and salary proof and did not ask for PCC
i used to live in another country for 9 years and i only upload the PCC of my origin country as i cannot do the other PCC unless DIAC issue me a letter.

the co did not issue the letter or ask for this PCC ??
i am so confused is it not that important and form 80 will be enough or he will ask for it later??
what i am suppose to do?
Kindly advice


----------



## Vincentluf

ArizonaUSA said:


> Contacted today by CO
> 
> Brisbane Team 34 [8 weeks]


Hi ArizonaUSA,

Did CO asked for additional documents?

Are you on 189 visa?

I've been allocated a CO since 31Oct from team 34 as well.

Regards
Vincent


----------



## Timur

Firetoy said:


> This is DIBP phone number + 61 1300 364 613. If I were you, I wouldn't call yet


Hola, Firetoy!

Please correct my Visa lodge date in your spreadsheet to 20-09-13 (((

BTW the phone number you provided with is not working: there is just no ring nothing ((( Is there any additional digit I should dial if I call from Europe??

No CO allocated yet and I will go nuts tonight :lock1:


----------



## Palmarium

solarik said:


> Congrats! Can you please tell me who was your CO? Any reason for this long waiting?


CO is PM. Integrity check took so long. I think the integrity check for third world countries like mine takes long.


----------



## Palmarium

solarik said:


> Congrats! Can you please tell me who was your CO? Any reason for this long waiting?


CO is PM. Integrity check took so long. I think the integrity check for third world countries like mine takes long.


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Timur!
Already corrected. Your expected CO allocation date is 20 of November, so chillax man!

The telephone is 1300 364 613, so you have to dial the international code (8~10 from Kazakhstan???) plus Australia code (61) plus that number. Check it here anyway National Telephone Numbers on the section General Skilled Migration enquiries. But read, it says, call if your application is outside standard processing times (10 weeks for your visa subclass), so you must not call before
20/sep + 10 weeks = *29 of November*!!!!!!!!!!!!



Timur said:


> Hola, Firetoy!
> 
> Please correct my Visa lodge date in your spreadsheet to 20-09-13 (((
> 
> BTW the phone number you provided with is not working: there is just no ring nothing ((( Is there any additional digit I should dial if I call from Europe??
> 
> No CO allocated yet and I will go nuts tonight :lock1:


----------



## swesok

hi timur
i got my co 4 days ago and i lodged my application in almost mid sep


----------



## sylvia_australia

amitso said:


> Following is the Team 8 email id
> 
> [email protected]


Thank you dear


----------



## ssk3

Dear All,

I got my CO assigned 3 days ago(this MONDAY), and i have uploaded the PCC and MEDICALS were uploaded by concerned Diagnostic guys on the next day. 
so, i have emailed the CO back saying that 'all the missing/requested docs are uploaded'. 

Is that enough to let them know it ? or should i send the docs in the email to them?

Thank you,
Sathish


----------



## sylvia_australia

I am asking this question for my friend.
His daughter had some problem at birth and undergone treatment for the same.
Now he answered yes for one question whiling answer the question for genrating hap id.
He wa surprised to see her hap id referal letter. On letter he found the name of a hospital from china.
What is this?


----------



## swesok

Dear All

is it mandatory to do PCC for countries that u lived in for more than 6 month??


----------



## manubadboy

Birender said:


> A known of mine got a grant yesterday, but the grant letter is still with the agent. She will get the same when the last installment will be made.
> 
> Can someone please tell, when will she able to check her status on VEVO?
> 
> She is still getting an error.
> 
> Please help.


No she would require grant number to check Vevo.. She can check for grant letter by logging into the visa application as well..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## murali2706

Timur said:


> Hola, Firetoy!
> 
> Please correct my Visa lodge date in your spreadsheet to 20-09-13 (((
> 
> BTW the phone number you provided with is not working: there is just no ring nothing ((( Is there any additional digit I should dial if I call from Europe??
> 
> No CO allocated yet and I will go nuts tonight :lock1:


Hi

Try the number via voip client such as skype or actionvoip.I tried it via actionvoip and it is getting connected to DIAC VRS system


----------



## ut0410

hello everyone,

I was in a fix when I was reading about the forms to be filled for the final process, I read about the final declarations in Form 80 about convictions and others criminal offenses for yourself or your spouse.

Well, I have an absolutely clear record however my spouse has a blemished history backdating 9.6yrs ago to be exact from the US.

Should we declare this or is it okay to considering it is not in the bracket of 10 yrs of history


----------



## mithu93ku

ut0410 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I was in a fix when I was reading about the forms to be filled for the final process, I read about the final declarations in Form 80 about convictions and others criminal offenses for yourself or your spouse.
> 
> Well, I have an absolutely clear record however my spouse has a blemished history backdating 9.6yrs ago to be exact from the US.
> 
> Should we declare this or is it okay to considering it is not in the bracket of 10 yrs of history


You should declare this. Otherwise you will fail character assessment as you are lying or hiding the fact. Put on CO's shoulder to decide to make a conclusion. Keep in mind, US and Australia share immigration records.


----------



## mithu93ku

swesok said:


> Dear All
> 
> is it mandatory to do PCC for countries that u lived in for more than 6 month??


No. Twelve months or more.


----------



## ut0410

mithu93ku said:


> You should declare this. Otherwise you will fail character assessment as you are lying or hiding the fact. Put on CO's shoulder to decide to make a conclusion. Keep in mind, US and Australia share immigration records.


Do we have anyone who had such a situation and still got the grant!


----------



## swesok

mithu93ku said:


> No. Twelve months or more.


Dear mithu

i used to live in other country for 9 years and i need the co to issue me a letter inorder to be able to make this country PCC but when he contact me he asked for form 80 and salary proof and did not mention this PCC
PS 
i already submit PCC for my country of origin

i am confused does normally co asked for all needed papers at once or he can keep on asking for documents one after another

and does form 80 considered as a character check so he will never ask for the other PCC??
Thanks
Regards


----------



## mithu93ku

swesok said:


> Dear mithu
> 
> i used to live in other country for 9 years and i need the co to issue me a letter inorder to be able to make this country PCC but when he contact me he asked for form 80 and salary proof and did not mention this PCC
> PS
> i already submit PCC for my country of origin
> 
> i am confused does normally co asked for all needed papers at once or he can keep on asking for documents one after another
> 
> and does form 80 considered as a character check so he will never ask for the other PCC??
> Thanks
> Regards


He Somehow missed your foreign country PCC and definitely will ask for it later. It is your duty to give other PCC by yourself.


----------



## mithu93ku

ut0410 said:


> Do we have anyone who had such a situation and still got the grant!


Please see this Fact Sheet 79 - The Character Requirement


> *The character test*
> A person will not pass the character test where:
> 
> 
> they have a substantial criminal record
> they have been convicted of any offence that was committed while in immigration detention, during an escape from immigration detention, during a period where a person escaped from immigration detention, or if the person has been convicted of the offence of escaping from immigration detention
> they have, or have had, an association with an individual, group or organisation suspected of having been, or being, involved in criminal conduct
> having regard to the person's past and present criminal conduct, the person is found not to be of good character
> having regard to the person's past and present general conduct, the person is found to be not of good character
> there is a significant risk that the person will engage in criminal conduct in Australia, harass, molest, intimidate or stalk another person in Australia, vilify a segment of the Australian community, or incite discord in the Australian community or in a segment of that community, or represent a danger to the Australian community or a segment of that community.


----------



## hyksos

good morning Forums,
i logged in 2 days ago to check my process status and under the whole table, it shows 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

i know this happened to someone in the forum already but it will automatically switch to normal after 1 day but mine one is still showing that statement?

so can anyone tell me what happens next to my medical test?
do i need to do more test or its just a system thing?
i had done blood test - Hep B/C and HIV as required.

please reassure me 

Hope some1 will get granted today.


----------



## mithu93ku

hyksos said:


> good morning Forums,
> i logged in 2 days ago to check my process status and under the whole table, it shows
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> i know this happened to someone in the forum already but it will automatically switch to normal after 1 day but mine one is still showing that statement?
> 
> so can anyone tell me what happens next to my medical test?
> do i need to do more test or its just a system thing?
> i had done blood test - Hep B/C and HIV as required.
> 
> please reassure me
> 
> Hope some1 will get granted today.


Read this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...our-health-examinations-please-advise-me.html


----------



## swesok

mithu93ku said:


> He Somehow missed your foreign country PCC and definitely will ask for it later. It is your duty to give other PCC by yourself.


i cannot do it by myself , DIAC must issue me a letter to Australian embassy and they in return will issue me another letter for this country embassy so they will accept to do me the PCC so its all depends on the CO
i guess i have to wait hopefully it is a good sign that he asked for documents


----------



## hyksos

mithu93ku said:


> Read this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...our-health-examinations-please-advise-me.html


Thanks for sharing your experience.
I hope its the system error as i had done my medical tests last week.


----------



## jimjimmer

Hi all

Im currently waiting for my CO as per the timeline below. Im currently living in Australia on a 457,and have been given conflicting info about "activating" my PR once the grant is received. Some say that I have to leave the country and re-enter in order to activate the 190 visa, and some say that I will switch over to the 190 as soon as it's received.

Anyone been though this and know for definite either way?

Also if anyone has any predictions on getting a CO assigned with my timeline please feel free to add!

Cheers
Jim


----------



## tuba

Hi,

We are applying to subclass 190, WA. We already got PCC from our country, Turkey. We have been living here for 2.4 years. Before that I was living in Qatar (6 years) and my husband in Dubai and then Qatar (1.5+2.5 years). 

Do we have to get PCC from these countries too?

I really hope not

Thanks in advance

Tuba


----------



## Firetoy

Hi tuba!
Unfortunately you must provide PCC of every country you and any applicant has lived in for more than 1 year for the past 10 years, so yes, you have to!



tuba said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are applying to subclass 190, WA. We already got PCC from our country, Turkey. We have been living here for 2.4 years. Before that I was living in Qatar (6 years) and my husband in Dubai and then Qatar (1.5+2.5 years).
> 
> Do we have to get PCC from these countries too?
> 
> I really hope not
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Tuba


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Jim!
I've never heard that before. When you receive your grant letter, any other visa you hold will be automatically cancelled. Anyway, in your grant letter you will receive the conditions that apply to your particular situation.

Regarding to CO allocation, please, add your details here 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club

Cheers



jimjimmer said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im currently waiting for my CO as per the timeline below. Im currently living in Australia on a 457,and have been given conflicting info about "activating" my PR once the grant is received. Some say that I have to leave the country and re-enter in order to activate the 190 visa, and some say that I will switch over to the 190 as soon as it's received.
> 
> Anyone been though this and know for definite either way?
> 
> Also if anyone has any predictions on getting a CO assigned with my timeline please feel free to add!
> 
> Cheers
> Jim


----------



## gbhatia7

Hi Firetoy/Felix/senior expats,
I took my medicals yesterd in melbourne. Can you suggest how much time it takes to get them submitted by the MEdicare?
Also, Chest X-ray and General Medical Check up is showing as completed but HIV is being shown as referred, what does it mean?
I think it means that it has gone to the lab for test?

Please suggest?


----------



## Firetoy

Hi millerfung!
Try to call medibank to speed the upload of your results!



millerfung said:


> Hi anyone can share some info on that? Much appreciated!


----------



## Firetoy

Hi gbhatia!
HIV test takes 24 hours to be determined. The total medical exam can take up to 5 workdays to be cleared and finalised. 
I don't know why it says referred, give it a couple of day. If there is something wrong they will contact you to redo the HIV test. Don't worry!




gbhatia7 said:


> Hi Firetoy/Felix/senior expats,
> I took my medicals yesterd in melbourne. Can you suggest how much time it takes to get them submitted by the MEdicare?
> Also, Chest X-ray and General Medical Check up is showing as completed but HIV is being shown as referred, what does it mean?
> I think it means that it has gone to the lab for test?
> 
> Please suggest?


----------



## hyksos

GOLDEN MAIL received just now

i got GRANTED

Thanks for everyone that have been sharing their experiences
thanks forum for all the supportive.
thanks all the senior expert

Thanks all


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

hyksos*








​


----------



## gbhatia7

gbhatia7 said:


> Thanks Firetoy.





Firetoy said:


> Hi gbhatia!
> HIV test takes 24 hours to be determined. The total medical exam can take up to 5 workdays to be cleared and finalised.
> I don't know why it says referred, give it a couple of day. If there is something wrong they will contact you to redo the HIV test. Don't worry!


H Firetoy,
This status is being shown since yesterday as soon as i gave the blood sample.


----------



## mohkam

jimjimmer said:


> Hi all
> 
> Im currently waiting for my CO as per the timeline below. Im currently living in Australia on a 457,and have been given conflicting info about "activating" my PR once the grant is received. Some say that I have to leave the country and re-enter in order to activate the 190 visa, and some say that I will switch over to the 190 as soon as it's received.
> 
> Anyone been though this and know for definite either way?
> 
> Also if anyone has any predictions on getting a CO assigned with my timeline please feel free to add!
> 
> Cheers
> Jim


I have been in the same situation as yours (granted 190 while was on 457 visa) and my 457 was replaced automatically with the 190.... You don't have to activate it or do anything... You may only need to inform NSW government about the visa grant.


----------



## gbhatia7

hyksos said:


> GOLDEN MAIL received just now
> 
> i got GRANTED
> 
> Thanks for everyone that have been sharing their experiences
> thanks forum for all the supportive.
> thanks all the senior expert
> 
> Thanks all


Congratulations HYKSOS.


----------



## Firetoy

gbhatia7 said:


> H Firetoy,
> This status is being shown since yesterday as soon as i gave the blood sample.


In that case, and this is just my guess, it will say referred till the test is completed. Don;t you worry then


----------



## hyksos

thanks FIRETOY
do you have any idea when can i apply for citizenship.


----------



## Firetoy

Taken from DIBP site

To satisfy the residence requirements you must have:

4 years lawful residence in Australia. This period must include 12 months as a permanent resident immediately before making an application for Australian citizenship and absences from Australia of no more than 12 months in total in the 4 years prior to application, including not more than 90 days in the 12 months immediately prior to application.
Lawful residence means residence in Australia on a temporary or permanent visa.



hyksos said:


> thanks FIRETOY
> do you have any idea when can i apply for citizenship.


----------



## hyksos

Firetoy said:


> Taken from DIBP site
> 
> To satisfy the residence requirements you must have:
> 
> 4 years lawful residence in Australia. This period must include 12 months as a permanent resident immediately before making an application for Australian citizenship and absences from Australia of no more than 12 months in total in the 4 years prior to application, including not more than 90 days in the 12 months immediately prior to application.
> Lawful residence means residence in Australia on a temporary or permanent visa.


oh i lived in Aus since 2003 ":|
more than 10 years already, can i apply after 1 year?
what do you think in your OPINION, just OPINION, not legal advice


----------



## jimjimmer

Firetoy said:


> Hi Jim!
> I've never heard that before. When you receive your grant letter, any other visa you hold will be automatically cancelled. Anyway, in your grant letter you will receive the conditions that apply to your particular situation.
> 
> Regarding to CO allocation, please, add your details here 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Firetoy, actually just received a mail advising that CO assigned and asking for medicals now!! 

I think I am already on this spreadsheet - cant get into googledocs at work though. Either way Ill check/update tonight

Cheers!
Jim


----------



## jimjimmer

mohkam said:


> I have been in the same situation as yours (granted 190 while was on 457 visa) and my 457 was replaced automatically with the 190.... You don't have to activate it or do anything... You may only need to inform NSW government about the visa grant.


Thanks Mohkam!


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

jimjimmer*








​
And yes, you are on the spreadsheet! Already updated


----------



## Firetoy

hyksos said:


> oh i lived in Aus since 2003 ":|
> more than 10 years already, can i apply after 1 year?
> what do you think in your OPINION, just OPINION, not legal advice


Yes you can!!!!!! After 1 year


----------



## gayamona

Hi firetoy,

I have updated the spread sheet with my details and current projection says 29th November for CO allocation. But do we only get an email or is there any status update in our DIAC page also


----------



## sdpeter

Hi,

Just read through my ITA application Record of Responses dated 4 Nov and there is this question "Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?" and for some strange reason, I left it blank when in actual fact I was granted a subclass 126 visa in 1998 and never migrated to Australia. I also made several holidays using ETA.

Do I need to inform Immigration Australia now and which form should I use? Thanks.


----------



## Firetoy

gayamona said:


> Hi firetoy,
> 
> I have updated the spread sheet with my details and current projection says 29th November for CO allocation. But do we only get an email or is there any status update in our DIAC page also


Hi gayamona!
Just an email and not always. You may never hear from your CO till your Grant. Good luck!


----------



## green_apple

hyksos said:


> GOLDEN MAIL received just now
> 
> i got GRANTED
> 
> Thanks for everyone that have been sharing their experiences
> thanks forum for all the supportive.
> thanks all the senior expert
> 
> Thanks all


Congratulations hyksos!!! It's time for party now 

Can I check with you, did you submit Form 80?


----------



## Vincentluf

Compared to last week, we have less people getting their visa this week... Any idea what is happening on DIBP side?

As per my last call with DIBP I have been allocated a CO since the 31st Oct and till date not a single email from CO.

Are most CO already on holidays lol ?


----------



## Rushi

Hi all......
I got my CO allocation yesterday and planing to submit medical report as soon as possible . How long will it take to grant visa after the CO allocation? Is it totally depend on the CO or is there a specific time frame for it?

Rushi


----------



## akshay1229

Rushi said:


> Hi all......
> I got my CO allocation yesterday and planing to submit medical report as soon as possible . How long will it take to grant visa after the CO allocation? Is it totally depend on the CO or is there a specific time frame for it?
> 
> Rushi


There is no specific bound period for grant after submitting your pending documents. It solely depends case officer, team and individual's case.

But, one gets Grant within 4 weeks after submitting all docs. This data is from every expat member gets visa..


----------



## G D SINGH

hyksos said:


> GOLDEN MAIL received just now
> 
> i got GRANTED
> 
> Thanks for everyone that have been sharing their experiences
> thanks forum for all the supportive.
> thanks all the senior expert
> 
> Thanks all


Congratulations...!


----------



## sendshaz

Hello,
I sent an email to my co requesting her to consider my application as my pcc is going to expire this month .Lodged 190 visa on 21st sep.requested dics on 1st nov,submited on 6th nov.This is her reply-
Please note that the application is subject to routine processing which may take 8-2 weeks.
What should I interpret from this?Does this mean any internal checks?8-2weeks from date of lodgement ir submision of docs?Seniors pls advice.Thanks


----------



## millerfung

Firetoy said:


> Hi millerfung!
> Try to call medibank to speed the upload of your results!


Hi Firetoy! But my partners temporary resident visa has already been granted. Her medical check should have already been uploaded. But maybe because the HAP id is different, so it takes time for my co to check and verify it? Does anyone has similar exp b4? Or know how long it usually take b4 medibank get back to my co and co releasing grant?
Thanks!


----------



## gayamona

Firetoy said:


> Hi gayamona!
> Just an email and not always. You may never hear from your CO till your Grant. Good luck!



Thanks Firetoy.

The only form that I have not front uploaded is the FORM 80 . Should I wait for CO to ask for it ? Or front uploading that form will help in speedy processing ?


----------



## oraclrock

*Case Officer*

I just want to know, if the people get Direct grant, will they still get an automatic email beforehand mentioning that CO from this team has been allocated to him/her or there is not any email at all since his/her VISA lodge time?


----------



## colomboSL190

Hi all

By the grace of almighty Got visa grant today.. 

A big thank u to all forum members for i learnt a lot by following this thread
Thanks again


----------



## cynthiaus

Can anyone please explain to me what is 
1. direct grant ( I mean I know what it literally means, but how does it work and how to get one)
2. Form 80?
3. ITA?
Thanks


----------



## Vincentluf

colomboSL190 said:


> Hi all
> 
> By the grace of almighty Got visa grant today..
> 
> A big thank u to all forum members for i learnt a lot by following this thread
> Thanks again


Congratulations!!!

Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## kiran2329

Dear expats,
I had loged my e-visa for 190 subclass on Aug 28th 2013 ANZcode 262113
and front uploaded all the documents including PCC and medicals,however till date there is no communication from my CO last month i called up DIAC and they notified me that i had already been assigned a CO on Oct 10.Is the delay normal??? any suggestion is much appreciated.

I know the standard times for sub-190 visa processing is 6 months,however i see guys getting grants much faster.

ACS approval- ANZcode 262113
on 26th June 2012|IELTS - overall 7 OCT 2012|NSW SS - 19th Aug 2013|e- visa 190 28th Aug 2013|Co allocated on 10th Oct|awaiting GRANT !!


----------



## praveenreddy

colomboSL190 said:


> Hi all
> 
> By the grace of almighty Got visa grant today..
> 
> A big thank u to all forum members for i learnt a lot by following this thread
> Thanks again


Congrats Colombo enjoy your day


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

*Sep applicants*

Any sep applicants for 189 Visa who have got a grant?

Heard from DIAC that my CO was allocated on 31st Oct, but no news or communication since then. Have front loaded all the docs including form 80 and 1221.

Can any Sep applicant share what is happening at their end


Regards


----------



## Vincentluf

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Any sep applicants for 189 Visa who have got a grant?
> 
> Heard from DIAC that my CO was allocated on 31st Oct, but no news or communication since then. Have front loaded all the docs including form 80 and 1221.
> 
> Can any Sep applicant share what is happening at their end
> 
> 
> Regards


Hi Rupa Pankaj,

I'm exactly in the same situation my CO is from team 34 and what about yours?

Regards
Vincent


----------



## Minhas

Hello everybody,

I got my grant today. Special thanks to Firetoy and Mithu!


----------



## praveenreddy

kiran2329 said:


> Dear expats,
> I had loged my e-visa for 190 subclass on Aug 28th 2013 ANZcode 262113
> and front uploaded all the documents including PCC and medicals,however till date there is no communication from my CO last month i called up DIAC and they notified me that i had already been assigned a CO on Oct 10.Is the delay normal??? any suggestion is much appreciated.
> 
> I know the standard times for sub-190 visa processing is 6 months,however i see guys getting grants much faster.
> 
> ACS approval- ANZcode 262113
> on 26th June 2012|IELTS - overall 7 OCT 2012|NSW SS - 19th Aug 2013|e- visa 190 28th Aug 2013|Co allocated on 10th Oct|awaiting GRANT !!


Hi

Don't worry mate it's common for most of them some may get grant and some may be waiting for a long period it depends on team and CO workloads and also internal checks. 

So don't get tensed you will have your grant. Best of luck.


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Hi Vincentluf

The operator whom I spoke to was not ready to divulge CO details 

I'm thinking of calling again tomo (friday) for any updates


Regards




Vincentluf said:


> Hi Rupa Pankaj,
> 
> I'm exactly in the same situation my CO is from team 34 and what about yours?
> 
> Regards
> Vincent


----------



## Vincentluf

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi Vincentluf
> 
> The operator whom I spoke to was not ready to divulge CO details
> 
> I'm thinking of calling again tomo (friday) for any updates
> 
> 
> Regards


Yes the Operator didnt provide me with the CO initials....
Keep me updated.

Hope we will hear something good soon

Regards


----------



## tanbd

kiran2329 said:


> Dear expats,
> I had loged my e-visa for 190 subclass on Aug 28th 2013 ANZcode 262113
> and front uploaded all the documents including PCC and medicals,however till date there is no communication from my CO last month i called up DIAC and they notified me that i had already been assigned a CO on Oct 10.Is the delay normal??? any suggestion is much appreciated.
> 
> I know the standard times for sub-190 visa processing is 6 months,however i see guys getting grants much faster.
> 
> ACS approval- ANZcode 262113
> on 26th June 2012|IELTS - overall 7 OCT 2012|NSW SS - 19th Aug 2013|e- visa 190 28th Aug 2013|Co allocated on 10th Oct|awaiting GRANT !!


Hi,

I also applied on 31st august with SA SS and called last month & been advised that my application got allocated to a CO from Adelaide Team 2 on 10 OCT. I think I also saw a couple of other guys who's application got allocated on 10 OCT still waiting & no communication from their CO. Either all of us been allocated to a same team/same CO & they seems to be painfully slow. 

Anyway, just want to check, whether they conduct ur employee verification yet??


----------



## Firetoy

If you have it filled in, why not uploading? 



gayamona said:


> Thanks Firetoy.
> 
> The only form that I have not front uploaded is the FORM 80 . Should I wait for CO to ask for it ? Or front uploading that form will help in speedy processing ?


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

ColomboSL190*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*MANY CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Minhas*








​


----------



## Jullz

cynthiaus said:


> Can anyone please explain to me what is
> 1. direct grant ( I mean I know what it literally means, but how does it work and how to get one)
> 2. Form 80?
> 3. ITA?
> Thanks


Hello Cynthiaus,
A direct grant is when someone submits all documentation for sustaining their claims made in the EOI, before CO allocation, and maybe, without knowing anything about it's case office can receive a direct grant! There are several members of this forum who got direct grants  We all wish for that 
Form 80 is one of the normal documents required to be submitted for all applicants over the age of 16. The character requirement is an important part of Australia's overall immigration requirements and Form 80 simply provides detailed information for each person to enable DIAC to make their decision as to the person's admissibility.
ITA - Invitation to apply (for a visa)

I hope I have answered your questions 
All the best!


----------



## DesiTadka

I also know someone personally who applied on 22-Aug and CO was assigned from ADL Team 2, on 4-Oct (CO Initials LC) and she asked for some documents on 22nd which were provided on 28th and an email was sent stating that she has received it and also the login page shows as "Received" with date of 31/10/2013 but since then, CO has not responded nor replying to emails nor that person is getting any info by calling DIBP.

Utter silence... and now loosing hope....

Either they are slow or ignorant... I hope someone is reviewing their efficiency.



tanbd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also applied on 31st august with SA SS and called last month & been advised that my application got allocated to a CO from Adelaide Team 2 on 10 OCT. I think I also saw a couple of other guys who's application got allocated on 10 OCT still waiting & no communication from their CO. Either all of us been allocated to a same team/same CO & they seems to be painfully slow.
> 
> Anyway, just want to check, whether they conduct ur employee verification yet??


----------



## Rushi

Dear expats,

Do they request any missing documents (salary slips, tax documents..etc) along with the medical request they sent? Because I only received an email to submit medical report. So that means they have enough documents to proceed and only waiting for the medical report?

Rushi


----------



## fraborg01

Jullz said:


> Good morning dear friends. And congrats for those who received their grants this morning.
> It's been 54 days since the golden CLICK and the golden GRANT seems to be delayed my the not so golden CO. What's wrong with him/her? Should I be worried? I don't want to call DIAC, only if it's really necessary....But now, it's starting to be frustrating :|
> What if there is something wrong with my documents? Maybe I should have waited for CO allocation and not front load everything.
> Losing my patience


Hi, I applied 10th sept. No CO contact yet but I called DIAC and they told me that I am allocated to a CO in Brisbane Team 34. so its pretty the same.... You should call DIAC if you want to know which team you are allocated to but it wont make a lot of difference cause apparently they check the file once in a month according to the lady on the phone. grrrrr... the wait is terrible.


----------



## Vincentluf

fraborg01 said:


> Hi, I applied 10th sept. No CO contact yet but I called DIAC and they told me that I am allocated to a CO in Brisbane Team 34. so its pretty the same.... You should call DIAC if you want to know which team you are allocated to but it wont make a lot of difference cause apparently they check the file once in a month according to the lady on the phone. grrrrr... the wait is terrible.


Hello,

Same team 34 allocated on the 31Oct... Waiting and Waiting


----------



## Birender

CO asked for payslips and latest reference letter from current organisation.

Sent the same an hour ago.


----------



## Firetoy

Birender said:


> CO asked for payslips and latest reference letter from current organisation.
> 
> Sent the same an hour ago.


Grant is knocking your door!!!! Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## hyksos

green_apple said:


> Congratulations hyksos!!! It's time for party now
> 
> Can I check with you, did you submit Form 80?


I did my application through the agent, not sure about the form 80.
He never mentioned anything about this form.
Sorry that i cant help you much.


----------



## fraborg01

Vincentluf said:


> Hello,
> 
> Same team 34 allocated on the 31Oct... Waiting and Waiting


Did they contact you? According to the forums this team do external checks and take 5 to 6 months after lodgement. Hope it wont be the same for us jeezzz


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> Grant is knocking your door!!!! Good luck for tomorrow!


Thanks Firetoy!! 

i am hoping for the best. Team 33 make my weekend the best weekend i ever had.


----------



## Vincentluf

fraborg01 said:


> Did they contact you? According to the forums this team do external checks and take 5 to 6 months after lodgement. Hope it wont be the same for us jeezzz


Hello,

No contact yet, team 34 is like all other teams dont worry they dont only do external checks


----------



## tarangoyal

Rushi said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> Do they request any missing documents (salary slips, tax documents..etc) along with the medical request they sent? Because I only received an email to submit medical report. So that means they have enough documents to proceed and only waiting for the medical report?
> 
> Rushi


Depends on the CO. He may ask for documents or he may give a grant... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jullz

fraborg01 said:


> Hi, I applied 10th sept. No CO contact yet but I called DIAC and they told me that I am allocated to a CO in Brisbane Team 34. so its pretty the same.... You should call DIAC if you want to know which team you are allocated to but it wont make a lot of difference cause apparently they check the file once in a month according to the lady on the phone. grrrrr... the wait is terrible.


I wont call them. Because I know it wont change nothing :|
I think I have a CO already, as my medicals appeared in the list of documents provided. I guess a CO was working on my application. That was in October 21. Since then, nothing :|


----------



## akshay1229

Firetoy said:


> Grant is knocking your door!!!! Good luck for tomorrow!


What about me..firetoy???..when...???
i want to pack by bags..


----------



## Birender

akshay1229 said:


> What about me..firetoy???..when...???
> i want to pack by bags..


tomorrow or next week for sure


----------



## amitso

akshay1229 said:


> What about me..firetoy???..when...???
> i want to pack by bags..


Are you with cursed Team 8?

I am also 10th July applicant & still waiting for my grant. MY CO not even reply back to my email.


----------



## akshay1229

amitso said:


> Are you with cursed Team 8?
> 
> I am also 10th July applicant & still waiting for my grant. MY CO not even reply back to my email.


Yes..Same team as you..mate..


----------



## Sazzad H

My CO requested for the IELTS copy of my wife but unfortunately she lost the original copy. Today we went to IDP, Dhaka, Bangladesh and they said that you can request a copy online which will send to your desire organization directly( it will take 10 working days and they will not provide us another original copy). Since IDP will send the document directly, will CO accept that or not? i am worried about it...pls reply...


----------



## askchennai

Do we have any approximate timeline if we reach particular CO team. I know it depends on case to case but still based on some above threads it looks like some CO team taking lot of time even if it is a straight case. First of all do we know how many CO teams are available?


----------



## cynthiaus

Jullz said:


> Hello Cynthiaus,
> A direct grant is when someone submits all documentation for sustaining their claims made in the EOI, before CO allocation, and maybe, without knowing anything about it's case office can receive a direct grant! There are several members of this forum who got direct grants  We all wish for that
> Form 80 is one of the normal documents required to be submitted for all applicants over the age of 16. The character requirement is an important part of Australia's overall immigration requirements and Form 80 simply provides detailed information for each person to enable DIAC to make their decision as to the person's admissibility.
> ITA - Invitation to apply (for a visa)
> 
> I hope I have answered your questions
> All the best!


Thank you Jullz, glad to see you here and thank you answering all my questions, but now I have more...
Because in the document list (recommended) I can't see a form 80, does it mean that one only need to submit that when asked for? then I saw someone mentioned form1221? Gosh how many more forms are there that I am not aware of before being allocated with a CO?
If I am trying to get a direct grant, shouldn't I find out what I might be required and upload them all?


----------



## Jullz

cynthiaus said:


> Thank you Jullz, glad to see you here and thank you answering all my questions, but now I have more...
> Because in the document list (recommended) I can't see a form 80, does it mean that one only need to submit that when asked for? then I saw someone mentioned form1221? Gosh how many more forms are there that I am not aware of before being allocated with a CO?
> If I am trying to get a direct grant, shouldn't I find out what I might be required and upload them all?


You can upload form 80 on the evidence type "Character, Evidence of"


----------



## Jullz

cynthiaus said:


> Thank you Jullz, glad to see you here and thank you answering all my questions, but now I have more...
> Because in the document list (recommended) I can't see a form 80, does it mean that one only need to submit that when asked for? then I saw someone mentioned form1221? Gosh how many more forms are there that I am not aware of before being allocated with a CO?
> If I am trying to get a direct grant, shouldn't I find out what I might be required and upload them all?


For speeding up the process it's recommended to send all documents, including form 80, Police Clearance Certificate, Medicals and so on.
Form 1221 is similar with form 80, but is much more shorter, has fewer question and not that complex.
Anyway, it's not a rule that you will receive a speedy grant if you do so, but it might increase your chances 
Anytime I can help, don;t hesitate to ask!
And maybe you can update you signature  It would be easier for members to answer your queries


----------



## akshay1229

Sazzad H said:


> My CO requested for the IELTS copy of my wife but unfortunately she lost the original copy. Today we went to IDP, Dhaka, Bangladesh and they said that you can request a copy online which will send to your desire organization directly( it will take 10 working days and they will not provide us another original copy). Since IDP will the document directly, will CO accept that or not? i am worried about it...pls reply...


1. Instruct IDP to send copy to postal address, which is given in CO e mail (Requested document - details info.pdf). Documents can be send by mail also..
but before that talk to your CO and to DIBP. 

2. If your wife has undergone her University education in English medium, tell your CO about your situation that would that document replaced by IELTS TRF?

Good luck..

Akshay


----------



## JJ_TN

Hello Expats,

I can see few posts with the CO details but not sure how we get to know the CO Allocation Details! Is it something we can check from the application or only by calling DIBP?


----------



## G D SINGH

colomboSL190 said:


> Hi all
> 
> By the grace of almighty Got visa grant today..
> 
> A big thank u to all forum members for i learnt a lot by following this thread
> Thanks again


Congratulations Mate..!


----------



## G D SINGH

Minhas said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I got my grant today. Special thanks to Firetoy and Mithu!


Congrats ...!


----------



## varsja

Hello All

I got my husband's IELTS results and immediately mailed my CO who was waiting on it and sent the screenshot of the results from the website. The actual hard copy of the results would take another week to come by post. No reply from her on getting the screenshot... I suppose she still needs the actual scan of the result.... So waiting......


----------



## Sazzad H

akshay1229 said:


> 1. Instruct IDP to send copy to postal address, which is given in CO e mail (Requested document - details info.pdf). Documents can be send by mail also..
> but before that talk to your CO and to DIBP.
> 
> 2. If your wife has undergone her University education in English medium, tell your CO about your situation that would that document replaced by IELTS TRF?
> 
> Good luck..
> 
> Akshay


Thanks a lot for ur feedback bro...the following address is mentined in info.pdf:

GSM Adelaide
OFFICE: Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000
POSTAL: GPO Box 1638 ADELAIDE SA 5001

Should tell them to send the IELTS copy in the above address?


----------



## G D SINGH

varsja said:


> Hello All
> 
> I got my husband's IELTS results and immediately mailed my CO who was waiting on it and sent the screenshot of the results from the website. The actual hard copy of the results would take another week to come by post. No reply from her on getting the screenshot... I suppose she still needs the actual scan of the result.... So waiting......


Hi,

It's not only the Band Score that is required. The CO needs to follow the Protocol. According to the protocol, the TRF number is required which is mentioned on the Score Card only. Using that number, the authenticity of the IELTS report card can be checked with IDP or BC.

So it is important that you must upload the scan of original report card.

It won't delay things more than 10 days. Precious things don;t come easy...!

Cheers & All the best..!


----------



## keerthi5

Congrats !!!


----------



## G D SINGH

JJ_TN said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I can see few posts with the CO details but not sure how we get to know the CO Allocation Details! Is it something we can check from the application or only by calling DIBP?


Hi,

You may get an autogenerated email stating that your case has been assigned to a CO along with the CO initials....!


----------



## akshay1229

Sazzad H said:


> Thanks a lot for ur feedback bro...the following address is mentined in info.pdf:
> 
> GSM Adelaide
> OFFICE: Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000
> POSTAL: GPO Box 1638 ADELAIDE SA 5001
> 
> Should tell them to send the IELTS copy in the above address?


Yes. But before that talk to DIBP because this is Post Box and we want that it should be reached directly to your CO.

Your mailed document should be marked with Attn: Case Officer name,< your file number, or TRN.>

if you send a document write address like said above..so it can reach direct to your CO.

hope this helps..


----------



## JJ_TN

gbhatia7 said:


> Hi Firetoy/Felix/senior expats,
> I took my medicals yesterd in melbourne. Can you suggest how much time it takes to get them submitted by the MEdicare?
> Also, Chest X-ray and General Medical Check up is showing as completed but HIV is being shown as referred, what does it mean?
> I think it means that it has gone to the lab for test?
> 
> Please suggest?


Hi gbhatia7,

How do we check the medical status as you have mentioned in your post?

I have completed medicals today but the organize your medicals link is still there without any change


----------



## keerthi5

Minhas said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I got my grant today. Special thanks to Firetoy and Mithu!


Congratulations, Minhas


----------



## akshay1229

varsja said:


> Hello All
> 
> I got my husband's IELTS results and immediately mailed my CO who was waiting on it and sent the screenshot of the results from the website. The actual hard copy of the results would take another week to come by post. No reply from her on getting the screenshot... I suppose she still needs the actual scan of the result.... So waiting......


yes, you need to upload scanned copy of your original TRF. Because they will verify it with British Council or IDP, by entering TRF number. 

Good Luck

Akshay


----------



## G D SINGH

JJ_TN said:


> Hi gbhatia7,
> 
> How do we check the medical status as you have mentioned in your post?
> 
> I have completed medicals today but the organize your medicals link is still there without any change


Hi,

You got your medicals done today. Some tests like HIV takes around 24 hrs to come up with the results. It usually takes around 5 working days to share the data with DIBP. Ignore the link as it will disappear by itself, once the lab will upload the details. It may even happen in a day or so.

Just chill!


----------



## Sazzad H

akshay1229 said:


> Yes. But before that talk to DIBP because this is Post Box and we want that it should be reached directly to your CO.
> 
> Your mailed document should be marked with Attn: Case Officer name,< your file number, or TRN.>
> 
> if you send a document write address like said above..so it can reach direct to your CO.
> 
> hope this helps..


Thanks again...let me check with CO/ DIBP first and then i will send it accordingly.


----------



## G D SINGH

Sazzad H said:


> Thanks again...let me check with CO/ DIBP first and then i will send it accordingly.


Hi Sazzad,

Do you have a photocopy of your wife's IELTS score card. If you do have, why don;t you send the same copy again. Ideally CO can checck the IELTS detaisl by using the TRF number mentioned on the score card.


----------



## Sazzad H

G D SINGH said:


> Hi Sazzad,
> 
> Do you have a photocopy of your wife's IELTS score card. If you do have, why don;t you send the same copy again. Ideally CO can checck the IELTS detaisl by using the TRF number mentioned on the score card.


Thats the problem bro...i dont have any photocopy or scan copy of the document unfortunately. I know its a mess but what to do!!! Hopefully my Co will not mind if IDP send them directly rite?


----------



## cynthiaus

Jullz said:


> For speeding up the process it's recommended to send all documents, including form 80, Police Clearance Certificate, Medicals and so on.
> Form 1221 is similar with form 80, but is much more shorter, has fewer question and not that complex.
> Anyway, it's not a rule that you will receive a speedy grant if you do so, but it might increase your chances
> Anytime I can help, don;t hesitate to ask!
> And maybe you can update you signature  It would be easier for members to answer your queries


Thanks again, is it only needed from the main applicant or does my partner need to fill a form 80 and form 1221 too? If not, is there any other forms required if you have a partner in your application?


----------



## G D SINGH

Sazzad H said:


> Thats the problem bro...i dont have any photocopy or scan copy of the document unfortunately. I know its a mess but what to do!!! Hopefully my Co will not mind if IDP send them directly rite?


Offcourse, CO won't mind that!

All he needs is to know that your wife has scored in IELTS. 

As per IDP

"If a candidate has lost or damaged their TRF, we are unable to provide the candidate with another copy; however we can forward a TRF to an institution/organisation on behalf of the candidate.

We do not submit results to migration agents. "

But yes, if they send it directly to DIBP, it is not at all a problem and you must share this information with your CO. Sharing this informatio first with your CO will help you to make him aware that he will be getting IELTS TRF for your wife. Otherwise it may come to him like a surprise.

Dont worry, all the best..!


----------



## RedDevil19

Finally today we received our PCC after more than 8 weeks of wait. 

All the documents are uploaded including form 80 and now waiting for medicals to be cleared which they said ll take another 2-3 days. 

Now lets wait and watch the magic of the "Law of Attraction"  

Lets see if it turns true or I have to wait for some more days 

Felix and Firetoy what u guys think?????

RedDevil


----------



## rkn0723

Hello everyone,

I have applied fr 190 Visa this morning succesfully. Can someone please provide the appropriate ecomm link to attach the documents. How long do i have to upload them since i have submitted online application today?

Thanks,
Rajsiri


----------



## G D SINGH

rkn0723 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have applied fr 190 Visa this morning succesfully. Can someone please provide the appropriate ecomm link to attach the documents. How long do i have to upload them since i have submitted online application today?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajsiri


Hi,

Link - https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
Use your TRN and password to login. On the extreme right you can see "Attach Documents" link.

You can upload around 60 total documents. 
Max size of the file is 5MB.
You are allowed to upload documents till the last day of the assessment process.
You can even send documents to your CO (Case Officer) by email, once a CO is allocated to your case.
Currently the CO allocation time for 190 is 5 to 7 weeks.

If you have lodged your application today, then following is what you should do:-

- Upload all the required documents
- Generate your HAP and get your medicals done
- Get your PCC done

The total processing time depends on case to case...!

All the best..!


----------



## colomboSL190

Thank you so much guys. Appreciate this logo v much . Will publish my time line soon


----------



## rkn0723

Thanks a lot for your reply...will surely proceed this way...

regards,
Rajsiri


G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Link - https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> Use your TRN and password to login. On the extreme right you can see "Attach Documents" link.
> 
> You can upload around 60 total documents.
> Max size of the file is 5MB.
> You are allowed to upload documents till the last day of the assessment process.
> You can even send documents to your CO (Case Officer) by email, once a CO is allocated to your case.
> Currently the CO allocation time for 190 is 5 to 7 weeks.
> 
> If you have lodged your application today, then following is what you should do:-
> 
> - Upload all the required documents
> - Generate your HAP and get your medicals done
> - Get your PCC done
> 
> The total processing time depends on case to case...!
> 
> All the best..!


----------



## akshay1229

RedDevil19 said:


> Finally today we received our PCC after more than 8 weeks of wait.
> 
> All the documents are uploaded including form 80 and now waiting for medicals to be cleared which they said ll take another 2-3 days.
> 
> Now lets wait and watch the magic of the "Law of Attraction"
> 
> Lets see if it turns true or I have to wait for some more days
> 
> Felix and Firetoy what u guys think?????
> 
> RedDevil


yes...law of attraction will work bro..but why your PCC took so long..?


----------



## akshay1229

colomboSL190 said:


> Thank you so much guys. Appreciate this logo v much . Will publish my time line soon


Congratulations....mate....good luck for new journey and new success


----------



## RedDevil19

akshay1229 said:


> yes...law of attraction will work bro..but why your PCC took so long..?


Thanks Akshay.

They had to initiate the police verification process and at PSK they said in 4 weeks u ll get your PCC. But when it didn't come in 4 weeks then we had to run after local police to give the report to CID and again in CID they took 2 weeks. Finally they had pity on us and gave our PCC. It was a painful experience but now all done.


----------



## ykps

*Dates not mentioned in PCC*

Dear Expats,

I have a Police Clearance Certificate from Belgium in French but the dates of my stay are not mentioned in the PCC. It just states that there is no criminal record mentioning my name and Date of Birth. 

Will this be a problem for applying for Skilled Federal Visa?


----------



## akshay1229

RedDevil19 said:


> Thanks Akshay.
> 
> They had to initiate the police verification process and at PSK they said in 4 weeks u ll get your PCC. But when it didn't come in 4 weeks then we had to run after local police to give the report to CID and again in CID they took 2 weeks. Finally they had pity on us and gave our PCC. It was a painful experience but now all done.


Your process is quite complicated. Why it went to CID?

In my case, after document submission at PSK, I approached local police station within 4 days, my report was there. and in two days, they forwarded to SP (Superintendent of Police) office. I inquired there and requested them to upload my PCC to passport. They did it same day and I got my PCC. Normally we have to pay some bribe to them to make process faster, but in my case, they were so kind and did not ask anything.

Anyways, now all is gonna be awesome. 

Good Luck

Akshay


----------



## akshay1229

ykps said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I have a Police Clearance Certificate from Belgium in French but the dates of my stay are not mentioned in the PCC. It just states that there is no criminal record mentioning my name and Date of Birth.
> 
> Will this be a problem for applying for Skilled Federal Visa?


No that's normal. everyone gets same as like you. It means you never committed a crime. But I think you need to translate it into English before submitting to DIBP.


----------



## ykps

akshay1229 said:


> No that's normal. everyone gets same as like you. It means you never committed a crime. But I think you need to translate it into English before submitting to DIBP.


Thanks Akshay. I have another query. DIAC site says that PCC should not be more than 12 months old. I left Belgium in 2011 and never traveled again. I got the letter dated 21st of October 2013. Assuming that I apply for Visa after an year from now, will it be a problem?


----------



## cfernandes

Hi, 

Is there anyway on the DIPB website (Online application status) that you can check or get an indication that a case officer is working on your file?

Regards
C


----------



## Jullz

cfernandes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyway on the DIPB website (Online application status) that you can check or get an indication that a case officer is working on your file?
> 
> Regards
> C


Unfortunately, there is no way to find this out


----------



## cfernandes

Can we validate this. Agains't each applicant's name I now see processing written with an arrow (=>) like the one i put in brackets. I didnt see this earlier. Hence was wondering if this meant anything. I had lodged on 17th Oct'13.




Jullz said:


> Unfortunately, there is no way to find this out


----------



## G D SINGH

ykps said:


> Thanks Akshay. I have another query. DIAC site says that PCC should not be more than 12 months old. I left Belgium in 2011 and never traveled again. I got the letter dated 21st of October 2013. Assuming that I apply for Visa after an year from now, will it be a problem?


Hi,

As per the DIAC's protocol, if the country you have lived in for over 12 months, issues PCC to non-citizens/ residents, then the PCC must be obtained from the country. This PCC is usually valid for 1 year only. 

As you have already obtained the same from Belgium, then this document is valid only for 1 year. this will lose its value on 20th October 2014. And you may be asked to take a fresh one.

But, certainly, it depends on the CO and case to case...!

I think, senior expats can provide some more information on this one...!

Regds
GD


----------



## Jullz

cfernandes said:


> Can we validate this. Agains't each applicant's name I now see processing written with an arrow (=>) like the one i put in brackets. I didnt see this earlier. Hence was wondering if this meant anything. I had lodged on 17th Oct'13.


The only way to find out if you have a CO is when he contacts you, OR, you can call DIBP to ask about the allocation of a case officer!
The "processing" and that arrow means your file is in progress. I have that too on my evisa page, but I can't remember not having that there from the beginning


----------



## G D SINGH

cfernandes said:


> Can we validate this. Agains't each applicant's name I now see processing written with an arrow (=>) like the one i put in brackets. I didnt see this earlier. Hence was wondering if this meant anything. I had lodged on 17th Oct'13.


Hi,

This is nothing!

The link just allows you to expand and collapse the user profile. In case of multiple applicants, you can click it to collapse all the information related to the other applicants and can concentrate only on yours, probably to decrease the page size..!


Regds
GD


----------



## cfernandes

Oh ok. Anyone who has freshly lodged an application can just check and reconfirm if they see the same thing on their page as well.

Regards
C




Jullz said:


> The only way to find out if you have a CO is when he contacts you, OR, you can call DIBP to ask about the allocation of a case officer!
> The "processing" and that arrow means your file is in progress. I have that too on my evisa page, but I can't remember not having that there from the beginning


----------



## Jullz

cfernandes said:


> Oh ok. Anyone who has freshly lodged an application can just check and reconfirm if they see the same thing on their page as well.
> 
> Regards
> C


Can you please update your signature?


----------



## G D SINGH

*PCC _ India*



RedDevil19 said:


> Thanks Akshay.
> 
> They had to initiate the police verification process and at PSK they said in 4 weeks u ll get your PCC. But when it didn't come in 4 weeks then we had to run after local police to give the report to CID and again in CID they took 2 weeks. Finally they had pity on us and gave our PCC. It was a painful experience but now all done.


Hi,

Issuance of PCC follows a protocol.

In India, an initiative had recently been taken to make government data available online. Indian Govt. is taking steps to make life easier by using the technology at its best. Following the same, the local police stations are being migrated from manual data records to digital data records. This can't be achieved overnight for Pan India. But yes, will happen one day. For now, all the police stations that have completed this migration, share their data with the PSKs.

In case of new passport, the police verification is generated online and the corresponding local police station is assigned the job online, for carrying out PCC for the passport applicant. The local cop, verifies by visiting you at your home and take references. Goes back and uploads the report. PSK clears the PCC and issues passport.

Now, for immigration, when we approach PSK, they check if your local police station can share data online or it is still in manual zone. If it is in manual zone, then your local police will be informed to carry out the PCC and submit the report to CID/SSP office. And finally you will get the PCC. But if it is in digital synced zone, then PSK checks for your PCC record online and issues you the letter...!

For my PCC, i booked online with PSK and my PSK allowed walkins for PCC. Thus, i did not need to book an appintment. I got my PCC in 30 minutes from the PSK...!

Hope the info helps..!


----------



## G D SINGH

cfernandes said:


> Oh ok. Anyone who has freshly lodged an application can just check and reconfirm if they see the same thing on their page as well.
> 
> Regards
> C


I am sure, i saw this sign from day one of my application lodge...!


----------



## delhi78

Hello friends....anybody bout to move to perth(wa) in coming months plz pm me.


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> Can you please update your signature?


Hello Jullz,
Is there any updates from your CO?


----------



## Jullz

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Jullz,
> Is there any updates from your CO?


Mithu... my friend.... no updates, no news, nothing. But I feel that this Friday or next Monday will be my day. One of these :boxing:


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> Mithu... my friend.... no updates, no news, nothing. But I feel that this Friday or next Monday will be my day. One of these :boxing:


I hope so. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## G D SINGH

Jullz said:


> Mithu... my friend.... no updates, no news, nothing. But I feel that this Friday or next Monday will be my day. One of these :boxing:


Wish you luck Jullz..!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sendshaz

mithu93ku said:


> I hope so. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Hello Mithu93,
Can yyou pls let me know the difference between routine processing and intetnal checks.Are both one and the same?Does co finalize the case before the pcc expires?Kindly reply.Thanks


----------



## Ashrom

Hi Everyone,

I have been a silent observer of this thread, but cannot kepup any longer, I have a SS for Vic and applied for 190 visa, lodged the application on 16th Aug, my co was assigned on the 25th Sept, requesting for medicals and Pcc which I had submitted on the 2nd Oct, and then the co requested for additional doc for proof of employment and language skills for my husband on 10th Oct which I had to submitted on the 12th Oct. I haven't heard anything yet since then. I am I bit concerned now, do they usually this long... I have checked the trend many usually received their grant in 1 or weeks from the time the docs have been submitted to the co.


----------



## Timur

Dear Friends who got grant,

Have your CO ever asked for original of your IELTS test? 

The reason I am asking is I want to apply to Canada immigration and they ask for IELTS original report only. Is it OK not to have the original but uploaded scanned IELTS results?


----------



## cfernandes

The colored scanned copy should do just fine.

OR at the most you could have a colored copy notarized if need be.





Timur said:


> Dear Friends who got grant,
> 
> Have your CO ever asked for original of your IELTS test?
> 
> The reason I am asking is I want to apply to Canada immigration and they ask for IELTS original report only. Is it OK not to have the original but uploaded scanned IELTS results?


----------



## mithu93ku

sendshaz said:


> Hello Mithu93,
> Can yyou pls let me know the difference between routine processing and intetnal checks.Are both one and the same?Does co finalize the case before the pcc expires?Kindly reply.Thanks


-Routine processing and internal checks are same.
-CO could not finalize all cases before pcc and medicals because sometimes few cases are handled by external agencies and time frame is not determined.


----------



## epahuja

I have a regarding my EOI. My agent tells me that he can't share DIAC account information to check status as they have single login for multiple clients. Therefore I have to check with them for everything. I am not sure if that is actually true, I think they must be creating seperate login ids for each client. How can DIAC website allow single option. 

Can experts please confirm if any such experience?


----------



## praveenreddy

Ashrom said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this thread, but cannot kepup any longer, I have a SS for Vic and applied for 190 visa, lodged the application on 16th Aug, my co was assigned on the 25th Sept, requesting for medicals and Pcc which I had submitted on the 2nd Oct, and then the co requested for additional doc for proof of employment and language skills for my husband on 10th Oct which I had to submitted on the 12th Oct. I haven't heard anything yet since then. I am I bit concerned now, do they usually this long... I have checked the trend many usually received their grant in 1 or weeks from the time the docs have been submitted to the co.



Hi,

Yes, For some cases they are taking too long to take the decession.There are many cases who are waiting like you. Can you update your timeline and also about your CO intials and team coz there are few team's where they are bit slow on processing and taking around 3-5 months after lodgement.

Donot Worry this is common with most of us.Wishing U a Very Best of Luck for your Grant.ray2:


----------



## praveenreddy

epahuja said:


> I have a regarding my EOI. My agent tells me that he can't share DIAC account information to check status as they have single login for multiple clients. Therefore I have to check with them for everything. I am not sure if that is actually true, I think they must be creating seperate login ids for each client. How can DIAC website allow single option.
> 
> Can experts please confirm if any such experience?



Hi,

Agents generally do this by not providing the Reference Number with the passwords and tells the clients all nonsense. What your agent said is not true. U have every right to access your account by having the password and check the information.They are concerned about their future installments.

Ask your agent onceagain otherwise :boxing:


----------



## Ashrom

The Co is Viviane and from Adelaide team 8




IELTS SCORE:7.5: SS Vic Applied:April 2nd: Approval/DIAC INV:Jul 2nd 13:190 
Visa Lodged:16th Aug : Co Assigned from Adelaide team 8 on 25th Sep: PCC and Medicals sumitted on:2nd Oct: addln doc: 12th Oct: Grant: @@@@


----------



## praveenreddy

Ashrom said:


> The Co is Viviane and from Adelaide team 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS SCORE:7.5: SS Vic Applied:April 2nd: Approval/DIAC INV:Jul 2nd 13:190
> Visa Lodged:16th Aug : Co Assigned from Adelaide team 8 on 25th Sep: PCC and Medicals sumitted on:2nd Oct: addln doc: 12th Oct: Grant: @@@@


As per the few forum members what i can say is Team8 is slow in the process so dont loose hopes.Have some patience you will get it verysoon.

You Missedout Occuption Code:??


----------



## tarangoyal

epahuja said:


> I have a regarding my EOI. My agent tells me that he can't share DIAC account information to check status as they have single login for multiple clients. Therefore I have to check with them for everything. I am not sure if that is actually true, I think they must be creating seperate login ids for each client. How can DIAC website allow single option.
> 
> Can experts please confirm if any such experience?


My agent said the same thing.. what he actually meant was that they keep same passwords for all the IDs. (Different IDs but same password for all).

Request them again. It is your right.. They have to share your credentials.


----------



## praveenreddy

Ashrom said:


> The Co is Viviane and from Adelaide team 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS SCORE:7.5: SS Vic Applied:April 2nd: Approval/DIAC INV:Jul 2nd 13:190
> Visa Lodged:16th Aug : Co Assigned from Adelaide team 8 on 25th Sep: PCC and Medicals sumitted on:2nd Oct: addln doc: 12th Oct: Grant: @@@@


Akshay1229 and amitso they also got Co from team 8 and they are also waiting..........


----------



## sylvia_australia

praveenreddy said:


> Akshay1229 and amitso they also got Co from team 8 and they are also waiting..........


I am also from team 8.
My case is still waiting waiting waiting and waiting only.

I think both 189 and 190 threads should separate as it was earlier.

Miss you felix manubadboy mithu firetoy and others


----------



## Firetoy

sylvia_australia said:


> I am also from team 8.
> My case is still waiting waiting waiting and waiting only.
> 
> I think both 189 and 190 threads should separate as it was earlier.
> 
> Miss you felix manubadboy mithu firetoy and others


Here I am bro!
I agree! They should be separated again!

Where are Felix and manubadboy by the way???


----------



## akshay1229

Firetoy said:


> Here I am bro!
> I agree! They should be separated again!
> 
> Where are Felix and manubadboy by the way???


Where is my grant mate..?


----------



## ram2013

sylvia_australia said:


> I am also from team 8. My case is still waiting waiting waiting and waiting only. I think both 189 and 190 threads should separate as it was earlier. Miss you felix manubadboy mithu firetoy and others


Team 8 is super slow in processing. Am also waiting from July n 2 CO changed until now. Each one is sending email that it is in process n there is no reply for emails. 

Totally depressed with T8

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Firetoy

akshay1229 said:


> Where is my grant mate..?


Tomorrow!!!!! Remember
It's always tomorrow in Australia akshay!!
Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## mithu93ku

sylvia_australia said:


> I am also from team 8.
> My case is still waiting waiting waiting and waiting only.
> 
> I think both 189 and 190 threads should separate as it was earlier.
> 
> Miss you felix manubadboy mithu firetoy and others


Here I am.


----------



## ram2013

sylvia_australia said:


> I am also from team 8. My case is still waiting waiting waiting and waiting only. I think both 189 and 190 threads should separate as it was earlier. Miss you felix manubadboy mithu firetoy and others


Am also from T8 waiting from July.

Don't know when CO will finalize our application.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : expecting soon


----------



## samkalu

Hi guys

People who filled form 80. How did you submit it? Did you fill it then scan and upload?


----------



## ali_sajjad86

samkalu said:


> Hi guys
> 
> People who filled form 80. How did you submit it? Did you fill it then scan and upload?


Just scanned the last page mate with the sign. than attached all the PDF together. Using Nitro PDF .
I uploaded all the documents upfront even form 80 and 1221 ( accidentally i uploaded it twice once without signature) hope that wouldnt be an issue. Once the CO is allocated will tell him.

Good Luck & i hope that answer your question 
cheers


----------



## felix2020

Firetoy said:


> Here I am bro!
> I agree! They should be separated again!
> 
> Where are Felix and manubadboy by the way???


I am here, little busy before I take my vacation.


----------



## felix2020

samkalu said:


> Hi guys
> 
> People who filled form 80. How did you submit it? Did you fill it then scan and upload?


If you are not comfortable with pdf cracking, merging and splitting, you can print out the form, fill and sign and then scan and upload.


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> I am also from team 8.
> My case is still waiting waiting waiting and waiting only.
> 
> I think both 189 and 190 threads should separate as it was earlier.
> 
> Miss you felix manubadboy mithu firetoy and others


I am here.

No worries, you will have your grant next week.


----------



## felix2020

Sazzad H said:


> My CO requested for the IELTS copy of my wife but unfortunately she lost the original copy. Today we went to IDP, Dhaka, Bangladesh and they said that you can request a copy online which will send to your desire organization directly( it will take 10 working days and they will not provide us another original copy). Since IDP will send the document directly, will CO accept that or not? i am worried about it...pls reply...


If they send it to DIBP, you have to make sure that they send it with proper reference so that it can reach your CO. DIBP is environmental friendly, they only accept electronic copies of documents.


----------



## Joy75

yes, I have TRN and password.
Was able to change password and updated with my id on account management.
thanks a lot..

Just in case if CO had contacted earlier, the mail which went to agent, what can be done now.
Don't seem to have any contact mail/ number of immigration dept.

regards,
joy



s_agrasen said:


> See, you are with such an agent, who has totally cheated you....I dont know the real reason, but one question in my mind, why agent would have done this to you?? I mean, agents are really much sincere about their reputation now a days due to high level of competition and fraud policies have been so strict, and if it is a MARA agent, than I really have a ????....
> 
> Anyway, Dont worry, I am sure all Forum members will help you out to get something....
> 
> There may be a possibilities that CO might have alloted and he might have asked for necessary documents but as you said, your agent might not have informed you....
> 
> My suggestion is to you that please please and please, talk to your agent first and ask for CURRENT actual status of your file. If he does not gets ready to provide you details, than you have one option to complain to MARA agency about your agent.....Meantime, start to learn a procedure that how can you change your given email id...so that you can start getting emails from CO (If already allocated or about to allocate)
> 
> As you are saying that there is no Documents uploaded yet, that means, you might be having TRN no and password with you. So start collecting all documents in one file. You will find documents required for upload from below two links....
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...68-south-australia-state-sponsorship-101.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...68-south-australia-state-sponsorship-100.html
> 
> Once, you are done with uploading documents, than you go for medical to panel doctors in INdia. List you can find from below link
> 
> India
> 
> Now, you can go for PCC, to any Passport seva kendra near to your city.....
> 
> Upload all such documents and wait for CO......
> 
> Any inputs from seniors are always welcome......
> 
> You can ask any questions here in this forum.....


----------



## felix2020

epahuja said:


> I have a regarding my EOI. My agent tells me that he can't share DIAC account information to check status as they have single login for multiple clients. Therefore I have to check with them for everything. I am not sure if that is actually true, I think they must be creating seperate login ids for each client. How can DIAC website allow single option.
> 
> Can experts please confirm if any such experience?


DIBP doesn't have single login for multiple clients.


----------



## felix2020

cynthiaus said:


> Can anyone please explain to me what is
> 1. direct grant ( I mean I know what it literally means, but how does it work and how to get one)
> 2. Form 80?
> 3. ITA?
> Thanks


1. When one get the grant without any communication from CO. If you frontload all documents including MED and PCC and CO doesn't require any other document, you can get a direct grant. 

2. It's a character assessment document.

3. I Totally Agree.


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> I am also from team 8.
> My case is still waiting waiting waiting and waiting only.
> 
> I think both 189 and 190 threads should separate as it was earlier.
> 
> Miss you felix manubadboy mithu firetoy and others


I am here my friend.. I am here almost always although a bit silent nowadays.. I gotta infraction from one of the mod cz I gave my piece of mind to certain someone who was trying to make fun of a new guy.. I thought it was quite wrong on the mod's part but I did not do anything wrong by protecting the dignity of someone and the mod did not even bother to reply to my msg. So I just thought of keeping my mind to myself.. I am praying for you my friend.. You will get the grant soon.. Just stay positive..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## samkalu

felix2020 said:


> If you are not comfortable with pdf cracking, merging and splitting, you can print out the form, fill and sign and then scan and upload.


Thanks felix2020.

By the way I have pre degree exp that was not considered by acs and is not relevant to my occupation. I also am not claiming any points as well for that exp.

My question is do I need to upload those exp letters?

Personally feel I should not upload.


----------



## felix2020

samkalu said:


> Thanks felix2020.
> 
> By the way I have pre degree exp that was not considered by acs and is not relevant to my occupation. I also am not claiming any points as well for that exp.
> 
> My question is do I need to upload those exp letters?
> 
> Personally feel I should not upload.


If you are marking not relevant, you do not need to upload documents for it. However, you have to mention it on your visa application and form 80.


----------



## samkalu

felix2020 said:


> If you are marking not relevant, you do not need to upload documents for it. However, you have to mention it on your visa application and form 80.


Yes its mentioned. Thanks. Ill not upload it.


----------



## vinnie88

Hi Everyone.

My brother in law wants to lodge a 189 subclass ( he has been invited ), in form 80, they ask about " weapons training, military background, weapons etc " so we answered yes becausehe served in the army for 20 months. 

Do applicants with military background face lengthy security checks? Please share your thoughts/ 

regards, 
vinnie


----------



## Minhas

keerthi5 said:


> Congratulations, Minhas


Thanks keerthi5


----------



## sahil772

*Hi*

Hi to all lovely mates,


Its so nice to read all the post everyday from my old friends in this forum. I might not post everyday but I keep checking the threads almost everyday. I realize this has become my addiction and I don't mind it as I enjoy being here. And then everyday I get to be part of jubilation as well. 

Each one of here should be positive and patient as this process although lengthy, time consuming and tedious but once achieved will become history to be cherished. 

btw I have a friend who wants to apply for ACS assessment. I want to understand what criteria ACS uses to deduct 2 yrs / 4 yrs or more of experience from work exp. 

As I have had vetassess assessment so I don't have much knowledge about ACS rules. Hope somebody will be able to clarify this. I want to save him from going to agent. 

Cheers


----------



## vijay983

Hi guys,

I am having my medical exm tomorrow.Any suggestions or precautions to take ?

BR/Vijay


----------



## srikar

vijay983 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am having my medical exm tomorrow.Any suggestions or precautions to take ?
> 
> BR/Vijay


If you are a smoker don't smoke till you are done with X-Ray,other wise they may be searching for your lungs..  Just kidding.

No precautions needed ,they do only HIV and xray.


----------



## gprotima

I have submitted my EOI on 3rd july still no nomination . can anyone say what is wrong ? how do i check my status or anything ?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa 189 & 190 /2613 Software eng/ IELTS 7.5 June 2013 /EOI submit 3/07/13 Points 60 for 189 & 65 for 190


----------



## vijay983

srikar said:


> If you are a smoker don't smoke till you are done with X-Ray,other wise they may be searching for your lungs..  Just kidding.
> 
> No precautions needed ,they do only HIV and xray.


Thanks !!


----------



## Minhas

sahil772 said:


> Hi to all lovely mates,
> 
> 
> Its so nice to read all the post everyday from my old friends in this forum. I might not post everyday but I keep checking the threads almost everyday. I realize this has become my addiction and I don't mind it as I enjoy being here. And then everyday I get to be part of jubilation as well.
> 
> Each one of here should be positive and patient as this process although lengthy, time consuming and tedious but once achieved will become history to be cherished.
> 
> btw I have a friend who wants to apply for ACS assessment. I want to understand what criteria ACS uses to deduct 2 yrs / 4 yrs or more of experience from work exp.
> 
> As I have had vetassess assessment so I don't have much knowledge about ACS rules. Hope somebody will be able to clarify this. I want to save him from going to agent.
> 
> Cheers


Give your friend this document to read, it contains everything he needs to know:

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## karthikumars

Hi All,

I got GRANT yesterday !!. Checked my mail very lately..

I would like to thank everyone in the forum for sharing lot of information.

I decided to apply for PR by Jan this year. Initially enquired with couple of agents. After seeing the huge amount of fees,I decided to apply individually. Without the helpful forum members it could have been much difficult in each and every step.

I wish everyone who are all waiting to get your grant very soon.

Thanks


----------



## hyksos

Good luck to everyone today.


----------



## agaoe33

varsja said:


> Hello All
> 
> I got my husband's IELTS results and immediately mailed my CO who was waiting on it and sent the screenshot of the results from the website. The actual hard copy of the results would take another week to come by post. No reply from her on getting the screenshot... I suppose she still needs the actual scan of the result.... So waiting......


Save your screenshot as a PDF... it may look like the actual scan.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

karthikumars*








​


----------



## Ronadona

Hi everyone,

I don't participate here but have been reading some of the posts - this helped me in doing my PR application by myself which saved me some money , so thanks everyone for that!!

Also the excel sheet helped me in getting real-life estimates for grant periods, 

To return the favor, I would like to share my timeline for the 189 visa application

Onshore
IELTS 9,9,8.5,7
Skill assessment - took a few days only on priority processing because my student visa was expiring in 2 weeks.
Expression of Interest 17/08/13 - Network and Systems Engineer (65 points)
Invitation 02/09/13
Case Officer 31/10/13 (called by myself, wasn't contacted)
Grant 15/11/13

Thanks for everyone, and good luck to those who are waiting their approval.


----------



## Firetoy

GOOD LUCK TODAY FOR EVERYONE, ESPECIALLY FOR:
Gtaark
Jullz
Ashkay1229
Sylvia_Australia
Vicentluf
Birender
Rupa Pankaj
Praveenredy
Maverick123
Solarik
Amitso
And all people waiting there for the grant.
It's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DIBP, ready steady go!!!!!!


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Ronadona*








​


----------



## demigwen

OMG I just got my grant/ :'( I cant contain the feeling. We are sooooo happy. This is truly awesome... 


THank you to everyone in these forum. Thank you for all your help.
OMG Cheers!!!!


----------



## Maverick123

Firetoy said:


> GOOD LUCK TODAY FOR EVERYONE, ESPECIALLY FOR:
> Gtaark
> Jullz
> Ashkay1229
> Sylvia_Australia
> Vicentluf
> Birender
> Rupa Pankaj
> Praveenredy
> Maverick123
> Solarik
> Amitso
> And all people waiting there for the grant.
> It's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DIBP, ready steady go!!!!!!


Waiting for the golden mail..!!


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

demigwen*








​


----------



## gbhatia7

Hi,
I just checked my applicaiton status and it shows "No Health Checks are required for this applicant." I did my medicals on wednesday and check with the medical team. They have uploaded my medicals today. Does it mean medicals are cleared?

Also, In front of Health evidence it still shows "Required"? 

So i need to inform CO that the medicals have been uploaded or the medical team will themself inform CO?

Please help.


----------



## millerfung

Hi everyone. Just got the golden mail an hour ago! Thank you everyone for the help and support! My application is with my de facto partner so it has been amazing seeing CO processing all these docs so quickly! Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## NeoWilson

So they issue grant on Friday/Thursday ??


----------



## akshay1229

NeoWilson said:


> So they issue grant on Friday/Thursday ??


Obviously, even they had granted visa on Saturdays too...


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

millerfung*








​


----------



## Firetoy

Your CO will see that, don't need to inform. You are one step closer to your grant gbhatia7!



gbhatia7 said:


> Hi,
> I just checked my applicaiton status and it shows "No Health Checks are required for this applicant." I did my medicals on wednesday and check with the medical team. They have uploaded my medicals today. Does it mean medicals are cleared?
> 
> Also, In front of Health evidence it still shows "Required"?
> 
> So i need to inform CO that the medicals have been uploaded or the medical team will themself inform CO?
> 
> Please help.


----------



## Firetoy

manubadboy said:


> I am here my friend.. I am here almost always although a bit silent nowadays.. I gotta infraction from one of the mod cz I gave my piece of mind to certain someone who was trying to make fun of a new guy.. I thought it was quite wrong on the mod's part but I did not do anything wrong by protecting the dignity of someone and the mod did not even bother to reply to my msg. So I just thought of keeping my mind to myself.. I am praying for you my friend.. You will get the grant soon.. Just stay positive..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Come on bad boy!!!! Express yourself! Don't be afraid of what you think!


----------



## gbhatia7

Firetoy said:


> Your CO will see that, don't need to inform. You are one step closer to your grant gbhatia7!


Hi Firetoy,
I notice that it is still marked as requested on ecom page. Is it normal?

Can i expect a grant by next week. just a rough idea?


----------



## akshay1229

Firetoy said:


> GOOD LUCK TODAY FOR EVERYONE, ESPECIALLY FOR:
> Gtaark
> Jullz
> Ashkay1229
> Sylvia_Australia
> Vicentluf
> Birender
> Rupa Pankaj
> Praveenredy
> Maverick123
> Solarik
> Amitso
> And all people waiting there for the grant.
> It's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DIBP, ready steady go!!!!!!


Thank you mate..want more wishes...


----------



## serrafina

akshay1229 said:


> Thank you mate..want more wishes...



Just received my golden mail today!!!!! Wipeeee!!!!


----------



## demigwen

sarrafina from where are you in the phils?


----------



## serrafina

demigwen said:


> sarrafina from where are you in the phils?


Manila...


----------



## argetlam0102

Hi fraborg / Vincent. 

I was allocated T34 from Brisbane co named AM. Applied on sept end and got my first query on 9th oct. Sent my query reverts completely on 29th oct and got my grant on 1st nov. Did they mention which co?


----------



## sgn1982

Hi all,

Did anyone knows about state sponsorship fees in western australia??

Thank you


----------



## Vincentluf

argetlam0102 said:


> Hi fraborg / Vincent.
> 
> I was allocated T34 from Brisbane co named AM. Applied on sept end and got my first query on 9th oct. Sent my query reverts completely on 29th oct and got my grant on 1st nov. Did they mention which co?


Hello,

The operator refused to give me the CO intitials. I never got any email from the CO. Still waiting.

Kind Regards
Vincent


----------



## Rushi

Hi Firetoy/felix2020/mithu93ku/manubadboy and all the experts,

I was allocated T8 from Adelaide co named HG. I got medical request email on 13th October and planning to undertake it on 18th October (delayed due to Doctors availability). How long usually they take to grant VISA after submitting medical report?

Appreciate all your feedback

Rushi


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> Come on bad boy!!!! Express yourself! Don't be afraid of what you think!


I will Firetoy.. 
That's the best part of my name.. I am expected to be bad 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

Rushi said:


> Hi Firetoy/felix2020/mithu93ku and all the experts,
> 
> I was allocated T8 from Adelaide co named HG. I got medical request email on 13th October and planning to undertake it on 18th October (delayed due to Doctors availability). How long usually they take to grant VISA after submitting medical report?
> 
> Appreciate all your feedback
> 
> Rushi


Hi Rushi,

Congrats on your CO allocation..
Don't wait for 5days was my first reaction to your question.. Because if you delay it a bit, the CO can put ur file on a 28days hold and it would cause delay in getting the grant.. And yes, you are closer to the grant cz generally the CO asks for medicals after everything else is ok..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

serrafina said:


> Just received my golden mail today!!!!! Wipeeee!!!!


Congrats serrafina.. All the best..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

demigwen said:


> OMG I just got my grant/ :'( I cant contain the feeling. We are sooooo happy. This is truly awesome...
> 
> THank you to everyone in these forum. Thank you for all your help.
> OMG Cheers!!!!


Congrats demigwen.. Really happy for you mate.. All the best..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Rushi

manubadboy said:


> Hi Rushi,
> 
> Congrats on your CO allocation..
> Don't wait for 5days was my first reaction to your question.. Because if you delay it a bit, the CO can put ur file on a 28days hold and it would cause delay in getting the grant.. And yes, you are closer to the grant cz generally the CO asks for medicals after everything else is ok..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot manubadboy. But unfortunately all doctors were booked and I had no choice. So I selected the next available date which is 18th Oct. Hope it is not too late and I will get my grant soooon.... :whoo::rockon:

Wish me luck friends......

Rushi


----------



## manubadboy

Rushi said:


> Thanks a lot manubadboy. But unfortunately all doctors were booked and I had no choice. So I selected the next available date which is 18th Oct. Hope it is not too late and I will get my grant soooon.... :whoo::rockon:
> 
> Wish me luck friends......
> 
> Rushi


All the best Rushi.. You will get the grant soon enough.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## akshay1229

serrafina said:


> Just received my golden mail today!!!!! Wipeeee!!!!


Hi serrafina...congratulations..

I am very happy to see you at this stage. You are one with same visa, timeline and occupation code too...I am vigorously waiting for my grant. Be in touch.

Many heartily congratulations and best luck for new journey.


----------



## abhaytomar

serrafina said:


> Just received my golden mail today!!!!! Wipeeee!!!!


Congrats dear....  Enjoy...


----------



## abhaytomar

demigwen said:


> OMG I just got my grant/ :'( I cant contain the feeling. We are sooooo happy. This is truly awesome...
> 
> 
> THank you to everyone in these forum. Thank you for all your help.
> OMG Cheers!!!!


Congrats dear enjoy now....


----------



## mithu93ku

Congrats,
*demigwen
millerfung
serrafina*



serrafina said:


> Just received my golden mail today!!!!! Wipeeee!!!!





demigwen said:


> OMG I just got my grant/ :'( I cant contain the feeling. We are sooooo happy. This is truly awesome...
> 
> 
> THank you to everyone in these forum. Thank you for all your help.
> OMG Cheers!!!!





millerfung said:


> Hi everyone. Just got the golden mail an hour ago! Thank you everyone for the help and support! My application is with my de facto partner so it has been amazing seeing CO processing all these docs so quickly! Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## Rushi

serrafina said:


> Just received my golden mail today!!!!! Wipeeee!!!!


Congrats serrafina


----------



## Rushi

millerfung said:


> Hi everyone. Just got the golden mail an hour ago! Thank you everyone for the help and support! My application is with my de facto partner so it has been amazing seeing CO processing all these docs so quickly! Best wishes to everyone!



Congrats millerfung


----------



## s_agrasen

*Co*

does anyone having CO, application submitteed in mid of oct. ie.15th oct onwards. 

this is for 190 VISA


----------



## demigwen

manubadboy said:


> Congrats demigwen.. Really happy for you mate.. All the best..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Thanks mate  All the best too.


----------



## serrafina

manubadboy said:


> Congrats serrafina.. All the best..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


Thank you manubadboy


----------



## demigwen

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats,
> *demigwen
> millerfung
> serrafina*



Thanks mithu


----------



## serrafina

akshay1229 said:


> Hi serrafina...congratulations..
> 
> I am very happy to see you at this stage. You are one with same visa, timeline and occupation code too...I am vigorously waiting for my grant. Be in touch.
> 
> Many heartily congratulations and best luck for new journey.


Akshay! Thank you very much!
We almost have the same application details so youre next!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

s_agrasen said:


> does anyone having CO, application submitteed in mid of oct. ie.15th oct onwards.
> 
> this is for 190 VISA


You will get CO soon and now enjoy SRT batting.


----------



## serrafina

millerfung said:


> Hi everyone. Just got the golden mail an hour ago! Thank you everyone for the help and support! My application is with my de facto partner so it has been amazing seeing CO processing all these docs so quickly! Best wishes to everyone!


Same here! I included my de facto partner in my application.. surprised to be that fast also


----------



## ruchkal

serrafina said:


> Just received my golden mail today!!!!! Wipeeee!!!!


Wow... COngratulations.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: All the very best for your future...

Ruchkal


----------



## s_agrasen

mithu93ku said:


> You will get CO soon and now enjoy SRT batting.


Yeah. Doing the same....Now he is on 56 notout


----------



## praveenreddy

Firetoy said:


> GOOD LUCK TODAY FOR EVERYONE, ESPECIALLY FOR:
> Gtaark
> Jullz
> Ashkay1229
> Sylvia_Australia
> Vicentluf
> Birender
> Rupa Pankaj
> Praveenredy
> Maverick123
> Solarik
> Amitso
> And all people waiting there for the grant.
> It's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DIBP, ready steady go!!!!!!



Thank You Firetoy hope your wishes come true today.....Just :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## terminator1

epahuja said:


> I have a regarding my EOI. My agent tells me that he can't share DIAC account information to check status as they have single login for multiple clients. Therefore I have to check with them for everything. I am not sure if that is actually true, I think they must be creating seperate login ids for each client. How can DIAC website allow single option.
> 
> Can experts please confirm if any such experience?


they have single password for all accounts... there should not be any problem in sharing your TRN no... its unique...is it mentioned in the contract that he/she will not be sharing the account information... if not then demand that you need it.


----------



## terminator1

serrafina said:


> Manila...


maganda


----------



## gtaark

In The Name of God, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful

My routine processing/checking is finally over, thanks to my several case officers. Just for information, I was allocated three different case officers from Adelaide Team 2 (May 31, July 29 and Oct 03).

Sound creepy...I guess my case was a great learning experience for them.

Got GRANT with my NAME on it after 5 months and 26 days of visa lodgment…. Just overwhelmed with joy…I am thankful to God and all individuals (especially Mithu, Firetoy, Felix, and Praveen & Manu) in this forum who have provided support during this never ending waiting period. 

At last the day has arrived.

eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:

Nominated Occupation:	Financial Investment Advisor
Vetasses Application:	Wednesday, 4 January 2012
Vetassess Approval:	Wednesday, 11 April 2012
NSW SS Application:	Thursday, 7 February 2013
NSW SS Approval:	Tuesday, 21 May 2013
190 e-Lodged:	Thursday, 23 May 2013
CO Allocation # 1:	Friday, 31 May 2013
Sent Notification of New Born:	Saturday, 27 July 2013
CO Allocation # 2:	Monday, 29 July 2013
CO Request Additional Documents:	Wednesday, 7 August 2013
Medicals Completed:	Friday, 16 August 2013
Submitted Requested Docs:	Sunday, 25 August 2013
Submitted Form 80:	Wednesday, 28 August 2013
Submitted PCC:	Friday, 30 August 2013
12 Week Routine Checks:	Monday, 2 September 2013
Medicals Cleared:	Thursday, 5 September 2013
CO Allocation # 3:	Thursday, 3 October 2013
VISA GRANT:	Friday, 15 November 2013


----------



## cfernandes

*Congrats*

Wow that's some journey. Praise god and have a great life ahead!



gtaark said:


> In The Name of God, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful
> 
> My routine processing/checking is finally over, thanks to my several case officers. Just for information, I was allocated three different case officers from Adelaide Team 2 (May 31, July 29 and Oct 03).
> 
> Sound creepy...I guess my case was a great learning experience for them.
> 
> Got GRANT with my NAME on it after 5 months and 22 days of visa lodgment…. Just overwhelmed with joy…I am thankful to God and all individuals (especially Mithu, Firetoy, Felix, and Praveen & Manu) in this forum who have provided support during this never ending waiting period.
> 
> At last the day has arrived.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> Nominated Occupation:	Financial Investment Advisor
> Vetasses Application:	Wednesday, 4 January 2012
> Vetassess Approval:	Wednesday, 11 April 2012
> NSW SS Application:	Thursday, 7 February 2013
> NSW SS Approval:	Tuesday, 21 May 2013
> 190 e-Lodged:	Thursday, 23 May 2013
> CO Allocation # 1:	Friday, 31 May 2013
> Sent Notification of New Born:	Saturday, 27 July 2013
> CO Allocation # 2:	Monday, 29 July 2013
> CO Request Additional Documents:	Wednesday, 7 August 2013
> Medicals Completed:	Friday, 16 August 2013
> Submitted Requested Docs:	Sunday, 25 August 2013
> Submitted Form 80:	Wednesday, 28 August 2013
> Submitted PCC:	Friday, 30 August 2013
> 12 Week Routine Checks:	Monday, 2 September 2013
> Medicals Cleared:	Thursday, 5 September 2013
> CO Allocation # 3:	Thursday, 3 October 2013
> VISA GRANT:	Friday, 15 November 2013


----------



## akshay1229

gtaark said:


> In The Name of God, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful
> 
> My routine processing/checking is finally over, thanks to my several case officers. Just for information, I was allocated three different case officers from Adelaide Team 2 (May 31, July 29 and Oct 03).
> 
> Sound creepy...I guess my case was a great learning experience for them.
> 
> Got GRANT with my NAME on it after 5 months and 26 days of visa lodgment…. Just overwhelmed with joy…I am thankful to God and all individuals (especially Mithu, Firetoy, Felix, and Praveen & Manu) in this forum who have provided support during this never ending waiting period.
> 
> At last the day has arrived.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> Nominated Occupation:	Financial Investment Advisor
> Vetasses Application:	Wednesday, 4 January 2012
> Vetassess Approval:	Wednesday, 11 April 2012
> NSW SS Application:	Thursday, 7 February 2013
> NSW SS Approval:	Tuesday, 21 May 2013
> 190 e-Lodged:	Thursday, 23 May 2013
> CO Allocation # 1:	Friday, 31 May 2013
> Sent Notification of New Born:	Saturday, 27 July 2013
> CO Allocation # 2:	Monday, 29 July 2013
> CO Request Additional Documents:	Wednesday, 7 August 2013
> Medicals Completed:	Friday, 16 August 2013
> Submitted Requested Docs:	Sunday, 25 August 2013
> Submitted Form 80:	Wednesday, 28 August 2013
> Submitted PCC:	Friday, 30 August 2013
> 12 Week Routine Checks:	Monday, 2 September 2013
> Medicals Cleared:	Thursday, 5 September 2013
> CO Allocation # 3:	Thursday, 3 October 2013
> VISA GRANT:	Friday, 15 November 2013


That's really wonderful..its has been long time but you get within standard processing time.


----------



## gbhatia7

Got my grant 5 minutes ago.. 
Thanks all for your support. I was a great help..


----------



## praveenreddy

gtaark said:


> In The Name of God, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful
> 
> My routine processing/checking is finally over, thanks to my several case officers. Just for information, I was allocated three different case officers from Adelaide Team 2 (May 31, July 29 and Oct 03).
> 
> Sound creepy...I guess my case was a great learning experience for them.
> 
> Got GRANT with my NAME on it after 5 months and 26 days of visa lodgment…. Just overwhelmed with joy…I am thankful to God and all individuals (especially Mithu, Firetoy, Felix, and Praveen & Manu) in this forum who have provided support during this never ending waiting period.
> 
> At last the day has arrived.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated Occupation:	Financial Investment Advisor
> Vetasses Application:	Wednesday, 4 January 2012
> Vetassess Approval:	Wednesday, 11 April 2012
> NSW SS Application:	Thursday, 7 February 2013
> NSW SS Approval:	Tuesday, 21 May 2013
> 190 e-Lodged:	Thursday, 23 May 2013
> CO Allocation # 1:	Friday, 31 May 2013
> Sent Notification of New Born:	Saturday, 27 July 2013
> CO Allocation # 2:	Monday, 29 July 2013
> CO Request Additional Documents:	Wednesday, 7 August 2013
> Medicals Completed:	Friday, 16 August 2013
> Submitted Requested Docs:	Sunday, 25 August 2013
> Submitted Form 80:	Wednesday, 28 August 2013
> Submitted PCC:	Friday, 30 August 2013
> 12 Week Routine Checks:	Monday, 2 September 2013
> Medicals Cleared:	Thursday, 5 September 2013
> CO Allocation # 3:	Thursday, 3 October 2013
> VISA GRANT:	Friday, 15 November 2013


Congratulations Gtaark so happy for you after a long wait agreat relief to you and as well as people like me who are with same CO.

Really Happy for you Somuch today that you are pretty old applicant waiting fro long time. You Deserve This man for waiting very patiencly:cheer2:


----------



## akshay1229

gbhatia7 said:


> Got my grant 5 minutes ago..
> Thanks all for your support. I was a great help..


Many congratulations...

Good luck and great journey and life ahead.


@DIBP...please shower on us also.


----------



## s_agrasen

gtaark said:


> In The Name of God, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful
> 
> My routine processing/checking is finally over, thanks to my several case officers. Just for information, I was allocated three different case officers from Adelaide Team 2 (May 31, July 29 and Oct 03).
> 
> Sound creepy...I guess my case was a great learning experience for them.
> 
> Got GRANT with my NAME on it after 5 months and 26 days of visa lodgment…. Just overwhelmed with joy…I am thankful to God and all individuals (especially Mithu, Firetoy, Felix, and Praveen & Manu) in this forum who have provided support during this never ending waiting period.
> 
> At last the day has arrived.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> Nominated Occupation:	Financial Investment Advisor
> Vetasses Application:	Wednesday, 4 January 2012
> Vetassess Approval:	Wednesday, 11 April 2012
> NSW SS Application:	Thursday, 7 February 2013
> NSW SS Approval:	Tuesday, 21 May 2013
> 190 e-Lodged:	Thursday, 23 May 2013
> CO Allocation # 1:	Friday, 31 May 2013
> Sent Notification of New Born:	Saturday, 27 July 2013
> CO Allocation # 2:	Monday, 29 July 2013
> CO Request Additional Documents:	Wednesday, 7 August 2013
> Medicals Completed:	Friday, 16 August 2013
> Submitted Requested Docs:	Sunday, 25 August 2013
> Submitted Form 80:	Wednesday, 28 August 2013
> Submitted PCC:	Friday, 30 August 2013
> 12 Week Routine Checks:	Monday, 2 September 2013
> Medicals Cleared:	Thursday, 5 September 2013
> CO Allocation # 3:	Thursday, 3 October 2013
> VISA GRANT:	Friday, 15 November 2013



Congratulations Man !!!!

I liked the history you provided which has given a significant sign to people who are loosing a hope becuase of delay.....This indicates, NO ONE should loose a hope till the final decision arries.....

Best of luck for the bright and cheerful future !!!!


----------



## s_agrasen

gbhatia7 said:


> Got my grant 5 minutes ago..
> Thanks all for your support. I was a great help..


Congratulations !!!! Please provide your timelines


----------



## praveenreddy

gbhatia7 said:


> Got my grant 5 minutes ago..
> Thanks all for your support. I was a great help..


Congrats . Best of Luck for your Future. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## praveenreddy

Firetoy said:


> GOOD LUCK TODAY FOR EVERYONE, ESPECIALLY FOR:
> Gtaark
> Jullz
> Ashkay1229
> Sylvia_Australia
> Vicentluf
> Birender
> Rupa Pankaj
> Praveenredy
> Maverick123
> Solarik
> Amitso
> And all people waiting there for the grant.
> It's Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> DIBP, ready steady go!!!!!!


Hey Firetoy,

Your prediction for the day has come true man you placed gtaark in the first place as he is pretty old guy waiting for long time finally he received it..:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jklm

hi,'

is it compulasory to attach the additional docs to the evisa page as i just mailed the docs to co and got the reply thanking me for docs...but evisa still show requested should upload the docs or is it not neccessary????

kindly help...


----------



## DesiTadka

Congratulations...

What are the initials of the last CO who granted the approval?



gtaark said:


> In The Name of God, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful
> 
> My routine processing/checking is finally over, thanks to my several case officers. Just for information, I was allocated three different case officers from Adelaide Team 2 (May 31, July 29 and Oct 03).
> 
> Sound creepy...I guess my case was a great learning experience for them.
> 
> Got GRANT with my NAME on it after 5 months and 26 days of visa lodgment…. Just overwhelmed with joy…I am thankful to God and all individuals (especially Mithu, Firetoy, Felix, and Praveen & Manu) in this forum who have provided support during this never ending waiting period.
> 
> At last the day has arrived.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> Nominated Occupation:	Financial Investment Advisor
> Vetasses Application:	Wednesday, 4 January 2012
> Vetassess Approval:	Wednesday, 11 April 2012
> NSW SS Application:	Thursday, 7 February 2013
> NSW SS Approval:	Tuesday, 21 May 2013
> 190 e-Lodged:	Thursday, 23 May 2013
> CO Allocation # 1:	Friday, 31 May 2013
> Sent Notification of New Born:	Saturday, 27 July 2013
> CO Allocation # 2:	Monday, 29 July 2013
> CO Request Additional Documents:	Wednesday, 7 August 2013
> Medicals Completed:	Friday, 16 August 2013
> Submitted Requested Docs:	Sunday, 25 August 2013
> Submitted Form 80:	Wednesday, 28 August 2013
> Submitted PCC:	Friday, 30 August 2013
> 12 Week Routine Checks:	Monday, 2 September 2013
> Medicals Cleared:	Thursday, 5 September 2013
> CO Allocation # 3:	Thursday, 3 October 2013
> VISA GRANT:	Friday, 15 November 2013


----------



## mithu93ku

Heartiest Congratulations My dear Friend *gtaark*
After sinuma's Grant , I was praying for this day. 



gtaark said:


> In The Name of God, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful
> 
> My routine processing/checking is finally over, thanks to my several case officers. Just for information, I was allocated three different case officers from Adelaide Team 2 (May 31, July 29 and Oct 03).
> 
> Sound creepy...I guess my case was a great learning experience for them.
> 
> Got GRANT with my NAME on it after 5 months and 26 days of visa lodgment…. Just overwhelmed with joy…I am thankful to God and all individuals (especially Mithu, Firetoy, Felix, and Praveen & Manu) in this forum who have provided support during this never ending waiting period.
> 
> At last the day has arrived.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> Nominated Occupation:	Financial Investment Advisor
> Vetasses Application:	Wednesday, 4 January 2012
> Vetassess Approval:	Wednesday, 11 April 2012
> NSW SS Application:	Thursday, 7 February 2013
> NSW SS Approval:	Tuesday, 21 May 2013
> 190 e-Lodged:	Thursday, 23 May 2013
> CO Allocation # 1:	Friday, 31 May 2013
> Sent Notification of New Born:	Saturday, 27 July 2013
> CO Allocation # 2:	Monday, 29 July 2013
> CO Request Additional Documents:	Wednesday, 7 August 2013
> Medicals Completed:	Friday, 16 August 2013
> Submitted Requested Docs:	Sunday, 25 August 2013
> Submitted Form 80:	Wednesday, 28 August 2013
> Submitted PCC:	Friday, 30 August 2013
> 12 Week Routine Checks:	Monday, 2 September 2013
> Medicals Cleared:	Thursday, 5 September 2013
> CO Allocation # 3:	Thursday, 3 October 2013
> VISA GRANT:	Friday, 15 November 2013


----------



## cfernandes

*Congrats*

That was super fast...Enjoy you are one of the few fortunate people !!!

Have a great life ahead!




gbhatia7 said:


> Got my grant 5 minutes ago..
> Thanks all for your support. I was a great help..


----------



## mithu93ku

Jklm said:


> hi,'
> 
> is it compulasory to attach the additional docs to the evisa page as i just mailed the docs to co and got the reply thanking me for docs...but evisa still show requested should upload the docs or is it not neccessary????
> 
> kindly help...


It is not mandatory to upload requested documents as you have attached with e-mail.


----------



## akshay1229

cfernandes said:


> That was super fast...Enjoy you are one of the few fortunate people !!!
> 
> Have a great life ahead!


 
He said, he got grant 5 minutes ago, not within 5 minutes.


----------



## mithu93ku

gbhatia7 said:


> Got my grant 5 minutes ago..
> Thanks all for your support. I was a great help..


*Congrats gbhatia7*


----------



## Rushi

gtaark said:


> In The Name of God, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful
> 
> My routine processing/checking is finally over, thanks to my several case officers. Just for information, I was allocated three different case officers from Adelaide Team 2 (May 31, July 29 and Oct 03).
> 
> Sound creepy...I guess my case was a great learning experience for them.
> 
> Got GRANT with my NAME on it after 5 months and 26 days of visa lodgment…. Just overwhelmed with joy…I am thankful to God and all individuals (especially Mithu, Firetoy, Felix, and Praveen & Manu) in this forum who have provided support during this never ending waiting period.
> 
> At last the day has arrived.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> Nominated Occupation:	Financial Investment Advisor
> Vetasses Application:	Wednesday, 4 January 2012
> Vetassess Approval:	Wednesday, 11 April 2012
> NSW SS Application:	Thursday, 7 February 2013
> NSW SS Approval:	Tuesday, 21 May 2013
> 190 e-Lodged:	Thursday, 23 May 2013
> CO Allocation # 1:	Friday, 31 May 2013
> Sent Notification of New Born:	Saturday, 27 July 2013
> CO Allocation # 2:	Monday, 29 July 2013
> CO Request Additional Documents:	Wednesday, 7 August 2013
> Medicals Completed:	Friday, 16 August 2013
> Submitted Requested Docs:	Sunday, 25 August 2013
> Submitted Form 80:	Wednesday, 28 August 2013
> Submitted PCC:	Friday, 30 August 2013
> 12 Week Routine Checks:	Monday, 2 September 2013
> Medicals Cleared:	Thursday, 5 September 2013
> CO Allocation # 3:	Thursday, 3 October 2013
> VISA GRANT:	Friday, 15 November 2013



Congtraz gtaark... You Deserve It! :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## delhi78

*congrats.....gtaark,gbhatia...best of life ahead!!!!!*


----------



## delhi78

congrats rushi for your grant...best of luck!!!!


----------



## manubadboy

gtaark said:


> In The Name of God, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful
> 
> My routine processing/checking is finally over, thanks to my several case officers. Just for information, I was allocated three different case officers from Adelaide Team 2 (May 31, July 29 and Oct 03).
> 
> Sound creepy...I guess my case was a great learning experience for them.
> 
> Got GRANT with my NAME on it after 5 months and 26 days of visa lodgment…. Just overwhelmed with joy…I am thankful to God and all individuals (especially Mithu, Firetoy, Felix, and Praveen & Manu) in this forum who have provided support during this never ending waiting period.
> 
> At last the day has arrived.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> Nominated Occupation:	Financial Investment Advisor
> Vetasses Application:	Wednesday, 4 January 2012
> Vetassess Approval:	Wednesday, 11 April 2012
> NSW SS Application:	Thursday, 7 February 2013
> NSW SS Approval:	Tuesday, 21 May 2013
> 190 e-Lodged:	Thursday, 23 May 2013
> CO Allocation # 1:	Friday, 31 May 2013
> Sent Notification of New Born:	Saturday, 27 July 2013
> CO Allocation # 2:	Monday, 29 July 2013
> CO Request Additional Documents:	Wednesday, 7 August 2013
> Medicals Completed:	Friday, 16 August 2013
> Submitted Requested Docs:	Sunday, 25 August 2013
> Submitted Form 80:	Wednesday, 28 August 2013
> Submitted PCC:	Friday, 30 August 2013
> 12 Week Routine Checks:	Monday, 2 September 2013
> Medicals Cleared:	Thursday, 5 September 2013
> CO Allocation # 3:	Thursday, 3 October 2013
> VISA GRANT:	Friday, 15 November 2013


Congrats gtaark.. A sweet end to rather painful journey but all is well what ends well.. All the best for the journey my friend.. Have a great party tonight..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## akshay1229

delhi78 said:


> congrats rushi for your grant...best of luck!!!!


What? Rushi got grant? That's awesome and too fast. Congratulations...


----------



## Rushi

akshay1229 said:


> What? Rushi got grant? That's awesome and too fast. Congratulations...



No guys.. I didn't receive my grant yet... I got my CO allocation two days ago....

Rushi


----------



## svshinde83

Hello All,

Is it mandatory to submit salary slips of all the companies one has worked for?
I do not have the salary slips of the first company I worked for.
I have submitted the Form 16 though. Would that be sufficient?


----------



## akshay1229

Rushi said:


> No guys.. I didn't receive my grant yet... I got my CO allocation two days ago....
> 
> Rushi


Oh..I read earlier post and thought so.
But it will come to you soon.


----------



## akshay1229

svshinde83 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Is it mandatory to submit salary slips of all the companies one has worked for?
> I do not have the salary slips of the first company I worked for.
> I have submitted the Form 16 though. Would that be sufficient?


Yes, that would suffice your requirement. In addition to, you can add bank statements in which your salary was getting credited.


----------



## delhi78

Rushi said:


> No guys.. I didn't receive my grant yet... I got my CO allocation two days ago....
> 
> Rushi


Apologies Rushi bout my recent post.But you will get it soon.....best of wishes!!!!


----------



## Rushi

akshay1229 said:


> Oh..I read earlier post and thought so.
> But it will come to you soon.


It's OK akshay1229...I hope so...


----------



## Rushi

delhi78 said:


> Apologies Rushi bout my recent post.But you will get it soon.....best of wishes!!!!



No worries delhi78... Thanks for the wishes 

Rushi


----------



## akshay1229

praveenreddy said:


> Hey Firetoy,
> 
> Your prediction for the day has come true man you placed gtaark in the first place as he is pretty old guy waiting for long time finally he received it..:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Now its my turn..you can see, I am third...


----------



## Rushi

akshay1229 said:


> Now its my turn..you can see, I am third...


Good luck friend.... hope Firetoy will add my name to the list soon :hippie::hippie:

Rushi


----------



## fraborg01

argetlam0102 said:


> Hi fraborg / Vincent.
> 
> I was allocated T34 from Brisbane co named AM. Applied on sept end and got my first query on 9th oct. Sent my query reverts completely on 29th oct and got my grant on 1st nov. Did they mention which co?


For me its the same like vincent. I called and they told me Brisbane team 34. No contact from the CO. I think perhaps I applied with my husband and daughter so it takes longer. Hope we here soon.


----------



## varsja

:bounce::bounce::bounce: .....I got the golden email today .... I m speechless....

Will write with more details......

May God give everyone's grant soon.....


----------



## akshay1229

varsja said:


> :bounce::bounce::bounce: .....I got the golden email today .... I m speechless....
> 
> Will write with more details......
> 
> May God give everyone's grant soon.....


Even I m too...today its just grant day for all..
Many congratulations....


----------



## harshaldesai

Guys,

we were appointed a CO around 15th Oct. Since then she asked us to submit a set of documents to her by email. Which we have done within the said time lines. But since then we have not heard from her. We submitted everything on 1st Nov 2013.

Also, since wifey is pregnant CO has asked her to go for her medicals after the baby is born. Can someone please guide me what should i do? Should i proceed and sort my medicals? and PCC? 

We have asked the same to our CO but havent recd any reply from her.

Thanks.


----------



## Urlacher

Hello to everyone,

Does anyone knows how actually visa procedure is going on????

What actually happens when you finish your visa aplication and upload all documents???

Who first check your application???who asks for additional checks???who actually asks for external checks???who decide wheather team 13 will made additional checks or not???

thank you in advance...


----------



## s_agrasen

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> we were appointed a CO around 15th Oct. Since then she asked us to submit a set of documents to her by email. Which we have done within the said time lines. But since then we have not heard from her. We submitted everything on 1st Nov 2013.
> 
> Also, since wifey is pregnant CO has asked her to go for her medicals after the baby is born. Can someone please guide me what should i do? Should i proceed and sort my medicals? and PCC?
> 
> We have asked the same to our CO but havent recd any reply from her.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello Harshal, 

Which state you are going to be? Which team alloted to you with CO intial??


----------



## G D SINGH

varsja said:


> :bounce::bounce::bounce: .....I got the golden email today .... I m speechless....
> 
> Will write with more details......
> 
> May God give everyone's grant soon.....


Congratulations...~!eace:


----------



## mithu93ku

varsja said:


> :bounce::bounce::bounce: .....I got the golden email today .... I m speechless....
> 
> Will write with more details......
> 
> May God give everyone's grant soon.....


*Congrats varsja*


----------



## Timur

OK Friday is over. No CO till now. I am not in panick, I am just depressed ((


----------



## jerry9

mithu93ku said:


> *Congrats varsja*


congrats Varsja


----------



## weel

Rushi said:


> Thanks a lot manubadboy. But unfortunately all doctors were booked and I had no choice. So I selected the next available date which is 18th Oct. Hope it is not too late and I will get my grant soooon.... :whoo::rockon:
> 
> Wish me luck friends......
> 
> Rushi


Hi Rushi,

Just to remind you. Now we are in November please pay more attention when posting dates and months as this can be misleading some one. Your time line also showing wrong CO allocation date, as per your previous comment the CO allocation date should be 13/11. Not 13/10. :smile:

Wishing for your grant...


----------



## Rushi

weel said:


> Hi Rushi,
> 
> Just to remind you. Now we are in November please pay more attention when posting dates and months as this can be misleading some one. Your time line also showing wrong CO allocation date, as per your previous comment the CO allocation date should be 13/11. Not 13/10. :smile:
> 
> Wishing for your grant...



Oh thanks for pointing it weel. :doh::doh::doh: 
Just now I noticed it and signature changed accordingly... Thanks again


----------



## G D SINGH

gtaark said:


> In The Name of God, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful
> 
> My routine processing/checking is finally over, thanks to my several case officers. Just for information, I was allocated three different case officers from Adelaide Team 2 (May 31, July 29 and Oct 03).
> 
> Sound creepy...I guess my case was a great learning experience for them.
> 
> Got GRANT with my NAME on it after 5 months and 26 days of visa lodgment…. Just overwhelmed with joy…I am thankful to God and all individuals (especially Mithu, Firetoy, Felix, and Praveen & Manu) in this forum who have provided support during this never ending waiting period.
> 
> At last the day has arrived.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> Nominated Occupation:	Financial Investment Advisor
> Vetasses Application:	Wednesday, 4 January 2012
> Vetassess Approval:	Wednesday, 11 April 2012
> NSW SS Application:	Thursday, 7 February 2013
> NSW SS Approval:	Tuesday, 21 May 2013
> 190 e-Lodged:	Thursday, 23 May 2013
> CO Allocation # 1:	Friday, 31 May 2013
> Sent Notification of New Born:	Saturday, 27 July 2013
> CO Allocation # 2:	Monday, 29 July 2013
> CO Request Additional Documents:	Wednesday, 7 August 2013
> Medicals Completed:	Friday, 16 August 2013
> Submitted Requested Docs:	Sunday, 25 August 2013
> Submitted Form 80:	Wednesday, 28 August 2013
> Submitted PCC:	Friday, 30 August 2013
> 12 Week Routine Checks:	Monday, 2 September 2013
> Medicals Cleared:	Thursday, 5 September 2013
> CO Allocation # 3:	Thursday, 3 October 2013
> VISA GRANT:	Friday, 15 November 2013


Congratulations...!eace:


----------



## G D SINGH

Timur said:


> OK Friday is over. No CO till now. I am not in panick, I am just depressed ((


You have full right to be depressed....! But that won't be of any use either....

Why don't you try some meditation to keep your mind calm and gain more patience...ray:..


Gr8 things & big changes often come at the best destined time..!

All the best..!


----------



## akshay1229

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> we were appointed a CO around 15th Oct. Since then she asked us to submit a set of documents to her by email. Which we have done within the said time lines. But since then we have not heard from her. We submitted everything on 1st Nov 2013.
> 
> Also, since wifey is pregnant CO has asked her to go for her medicals after the baby is born. Can someone please guide me what should i do? Should i proceed and sort my medicals? and PCC?
> 
> We have asked the same to our CO but havent recd any reply from her.
> 
> Thanks.


1. What kinds of document asked in October?
2. If your wife is pregnant, than you have to Wait for her medical, then after delivery, baby will be added to your application, her medical. This process has to be followed. I advice you to go for medical you all three (your baby, bless him/her) together. 
For PCC, consider expected date of delivery, go just for two months before delivery.

3. Sent you a PM, reply.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

serrafina*








​


----------



## jerry9

I hv lodged the visa in first week of August but have never been contacted . I had called DIBP last month and they informed that co has already been allocated and the medicals are cleared. She informed me the that the CO is assessing your case and you may soon hear the decision. Its been more than three weeks now and I haven't heard anything. Any suggestions... should I call them again?


----------



## akshay1229

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> we were appointed a CO around 15th Oct. Since then she asked us to submit a set of documents to her by email. Which we have done within the said time lines. But since then we have not heard from her. We submitted everything on 1st Nov 2013.
> 
> Also, since wifey is pregnant CO has asked her to go for her medicals after the baby is born. Can someone please guide me what should i do? Should i proceed and sort my medicals? and PCC?
> 
> We have asked the same to our CO but havent recd any reply from her.
> 
> Thanks.


Are you from Gujarat? It seems from your name? I am from Baroda. 
Hope you don't mind to share your contact details.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

gtaark*








​
YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

gbhatia7*








​
When I said you were a step closer to your grant... IT WAS F...G CLOSE!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## G D SINGH

Urlacher said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> Does anyone knows how actually visa procedure is going on????
> 
> What actually happens when you finish your visa aplication and upload all documents???
> 
> Who first check your application???who asks for additional checks???who actually asks for external checks???who decide wheather team 13 will made additional checks or not???
> 
> thank you in advance...


Hi,

What it seems from outside is that there must be some parameters based on whcih the application is scrutnised in different categories like external check or team 13. These parameters might be country of origin, Country you are filing visa from, Your nature of employment, your work history, visa type, list of applicants etc. 

If you are from a high risk country, then your application may undergo a external check. But you need not worry as these checks provide authentic information to the CO and half of the work is done for the CO.

You may have clear idea from this thread for the total time that may be considered for any case. If your case is simple and straight with all the valid documentation available, then you need not worry for any external checks...!

All the best...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

varsja*








​


----------



## ram2013

Hi peeps, 

After long wait by gods grace got my visa approved today. 

Many thanks to forum members n those waiting will get their grant soon.

"Patience pays"

"Do ur best n
Let's god c the rest"

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : expecting soon


----------



## s_agrasen

akshay1229 said:


> Are you from Gujarat? It seems from your name? I am from Baroda.
> Hope you don't mind to share your contact details.


Are ha, i didnt noticed....

aa bhai to, Ahmedabad na ja che.....


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

ram2013*








​


----------



## G D SINGH

ram2013 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> After long wait by gods grace got my visa approved today.
> 
> Many thanks to forum members n those waiting will get their grant soon.
> 
> "Patience pays"
> 
> "Do ur best n
> Let's god c the rest"
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : expecting soon


Congratulations...!eace:


----------



## G D SINGH

jerry9 said:


> I hv lodged the visa in first week of August but have never been contacted . I had called DIBP last month and they informed that co has already been allocated and the medicals are cleared. She informed me the that the CO is assessing your case and you may soon hear the decision. Its been more than three weeks now and I haven't heard anything. Any suggestions... should I call them again?


Mate,

It seems like you are too close to your Grant....! This week is gone... and the next week might be your week... wait another few days... If nothin till Wednesday.. Shoot them with a polite email or call..!

You grant is just making a Foreplay with you...!


----------



## praveenreddy

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> gbhatia7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> When I said you were a step closer to your grant... IT WAS F...G CLOSE!!!!!!!! Congrats!


Hi

Where were u Mr.Firetoy people were waiting for your STAMP. Ofcourse finally u gave them


----------



## Firetoy

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> Where were u Mr.Firetoy people were waiting for your STAMP. Ofcourse finally u gave them


I was working mate! I could see them through the mobile phone, but I can't post the stamp through it


----------



## praveenreddy

Firetoy said:


> I was working mate! I could see them through the mobile phone, but I can't post the stamp through it


Yes i can understand as you already told earlier about this. So today there are 6-7 grants i hope. what does your spreadsheet tells what is the actuall figure


----------



## ram2013

Firetoy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT ram2013


many thanks firetoy

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ram2013

G D SINGH said:


> Congratulations...!eace:


Many thanks GD Singh

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : expecting soon


----------



## gtaark

Thanks Fernandes 



cfernandes said:


> Wow that's some journey. Praise god and have a great life ahead!


----------



## gtaark

Thanks Akshay..yes indeed they fulfilled their promise just in time :smile:




akshay1229 said:


> That's really wonderful..its has been long time but you get within standard processing time.


----------



## mithu93ku

ram2013 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> After long wait by gods grace got my visa approved today.
> 
> Many thanks to forum members n those waiting will get their grant soon.
> 
> "Patience pays"
> 
> "Do ur best n
> Let's god c the rest"
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : expecting soon


*Congrats ram2013*
My Only concern is now *Ben 10*, Who is waiting for long.


----------



## gtaark

Thanks Praveen...I wish you get your GRANT soon with the same CO.

Appreciate your prayers.




praveenreddy said:


> Congratulations Gtaark so happy for you after a long wait agreat relief to you and as well as people like me who are with same CO.
> 
> Really Happy for you Somuch today that you are pretty old applicant waiting fro long time. You Deserve This man for waiting very patiencly:cheer2:


----------



## gtaark

Yes sure..no one should loose hope...

thanks for your wishes..




s_agrasen said:


> Congratulations Man !!!!
> 
> I liked the history you provided which has given a significant sign to people who are loosing a hope becuase of delay.....This indicates, NO ONE should loose a hope till the final decision arries.....
> 
> Best of luck for the bright and cheerful future !!!!


----------



## weel

Congrats to all who got their VISA grant today....


----------



## gtaark

The CO doesn't inform on which subject the routine checks are conducted..it can be anything...I didn't receive an employment verification. Maybe for me they were checking my travel history as I had visited many high risk (according to them) middle east countries. Right after I submitted my Form 80, the CO put me on a 12 week routine processing.

Finally at the end of 11th week I received my GRANT. 

I wish you best of luck for your grant and thanks for your wishes.




tanbd said:


> Many congratulation mate, wishing u all the very best with ur future.
> 
> Mate, if u don't mind sharing, I would like to know whether you have any idea what sot of routine check they conduct???? Just employee verification??? I'm with the same team (Adelaide team 2) & my CO's initial is KF. She inform me my application is going through routine check & will inform when my medical is required. I'm also state sponsor but with SA. As you have quite an experience with this team (3 of them) so also wondering do u have any idea about this CO. Really appreciate your feedback. Thanks mate.


----------



## gtaark

Thanks Firetoy for your prediction as you placed me on the top of the list. eace:eace:eace:




praveenreddy said:


> Hey Firetoy,
> 
> Your prediction for the day has come true man you placed gtaark in the first place as he is pretty old guy waiting for long time finally he received it..:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## gtaark

RL..thanks



DesiTadka said:


> Congratulations...
> 
> What are the initials of the last CO who granted the approval?


----------



## gtaark

Thanks Mithu...your prayers are truly appreciated..atlast I got it :bounce:



mithu93ku said:


> Heartiest Congratulations My dear Friend *gtaark*
> After sinuma's Grant , I was praying for this day.


----------



## Vincentluf

gtaark said:


> The CO doesn't inform on which subject the routine checks are conducted..it can be anything...I didn't receive an employment verification. Maybe for me they were checking my travel history as I had visited many high risk (according to them) middle east countries. Right after I submitted my Form 80, the CO put me on a 12 week routine processing.
> 
> Finally at the end of 11th week I received my GRANT.
> 
> I wish you best of luck for your grant and thanks for your wishes.


Just a quick question when an application goes to routine the case officer must inform us right?


----------



## gtaark

Thanks Rushi...all the best !!



Rushi said:


> Congtraz gtaark... You Deserve It! :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## gtaark

Manu Bhai...thanks...true indeed finally my patience paid-off...

Best wishes to you buddy. 



manubadboy said:


> Congrats gtaark.. A sweet end to rather painful journey but all is well what ends well.. All the best for the journey my friend.. Have a great party tonight..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## gtaark

Thanks Mr. Singh.. 



G D SINGH said:


> Congratulations...!eace:


----------



## gtaark

Your the MAN firetoy...you ROCK eace:eace:

Thanks.. :bounce:



Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> gtaark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gtaark

Usually they do inform..

Best of Luck !!




Vincentluf said:


> Just a quick question when an application goes to routine the case officer must inform us right?


----------



## praveenreddy

gtaark said:


> Manu Bhai...thanks...true indeed finally my patience paid-off...
> 
> Best wishes to you buddy.


Atlast you got grant from which CO is it RL from team2 or what.


----------



## manubadboy

Congratulations to each and everyone who got the grant this week.. And to all those waiting:- There is light at the end of this dark tunnel you just gotta have faith and courage to keep going forward.. All the best..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## gtaark

Yes "RL" T2...but another CO pitched in on Oct 03..."SO"



praveenreddy said:


> Atlast you got grant from which CO is it RL from team2 or what.


----------



## nagravi

gtaark said:


> Yes "RL" T2...but another CO pitched in on Oct 03..."SO"


Hi gtaark, team 2 from which location? Because mine also team 2 from adelide.


----------



## nagravi

All, 
How many days it take to reflect the medical status in the system. Because my wife and kids went for medicals on last Friday. Till today afternoon it's not reflecting in the system. When I check with elbow, Bangalore they mentioned that already they uploaded into the system. 
Regards 
Ravi Shankar


----------



## serrafina

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> serrafina*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you Mr. Firetoy :tea:


----------



## nagravi

nagravi said:


> All,
> How many days it take to reflect the medical status in the system. Because my wife and kids went for medicals on last Friday. Till today afternoon it's not reflecting in the system. When I check with elbow, Bangalore they mentioned that already they uploaded into the system.
> Regards
> Ravi Shankar


On 13th I uploaded my wife's pcc into the site. Still it is showing requested only and it's not showing as received. Is there any reason behind this
Thanks


----------



## Firetoy

*Documents checklist*

Here is a list of documents needed when you apply for a visa, especially for newbies.
(MA) Mandatory
(HR) Highly recommended
(OP) Optional

Some of the items are marked as mandatory, only if applicable. Birth Certificate is nor mandatory depending on who you ask. For me, I consider it mandatory (up to you...)

Here is the list:

-Skills assessment letter in the nominated occupation (MA)
-IELTS report (MA) 
-Payslips (at least 3 per year), tax documents and bank statements for the period you are claiming (HR)
-Reference Letter and detailed duty statements from your employers (See Booklet 6 for further information) (HR)
-Qualifications, and/or a notification of your results and a transcript of your academic record (diploma, degree, certificate, etc) (HR)
-Medical examination (for any applicant and also dependants even if they are not migrating with you) (MA)
-Biographical pages of passports or travel documents for every person included in the application. (MA)
-Birth Certificate for every applicant (also for your kids even if they are not migrating with you). If a birth certificate is not available, you must provide at least one of the following: (MA) 
Passport 
Family book showing both parents’ names 
Identification document issued by the government 
Document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity. 
-Adoption papers, if applicable, for children younger than 18 years of age included in your application. (MA)
-Evidence of custody arrangements for any children included in the application where one parent is not migrating, including consent from the non-migrating parent for the children to migrate. (MA)
-Evidence of dependency, if applicable, for any dependent children aged 18 years or older who are included in your application. (MA)
-Marriage certificates or relationship registrations, if applicable, for you, your partner or anyone else included in your application. (MA)
-Family picture (HR)
-Separation certificates, divorce decrees or death certificates of deceased partners, if applicable, for you, your partner or anyone else included in your application. (MA)
-Name change documents, if applicable, for you, your partner or anyone else included in your application. (MA)
-Military service records of discharge papers, if you have served in the armed forces of any country. (MA)
-Police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last 10 years since turning 16. (MA)
-Form 80. Personal particulars for character assessment (HR)
-Statutory declaration (OP)
-Translation of all above if the documents are not in English (MA)


----------



## mithu93ku

Good job. 


Firetoy said:


> Here is a list of documents needed when you apply for a visa, especially for newbies.
> (MA) Mandatory
> (HR) Highly recommended
> (OP) Optional
> 
> Some of the items are marked as mandatory, only if applicable. Birth Certificate is nor mandatory depending on who you ask. For me, I consider it mandatory (up to you...)
> 
> Here is the list:
> 
> -Skills assessment letter in the nominated occupation (MA)
> -IELTS report (MA)
> -Payslips (at least 3 per year), tax documents and bank statements for the period you are claiming (HR)
> -Reference Letter and detailed duty statements from your employers (See Booklet 6 for further information) (HR)
> -Qualifications, and/or a notification of your results and a transcript of your academic record (diploma, degree, certificate, etc) (HR)
> -Medical examination (for any applicant and also dependants even if they are not migrating with you) (MA)
> -Biographical pages of passports or travel documents for every person included in the application. (MA)
> -Birth Certificate for every applicant (also for your kids even if they are not migrating with you). If a birth certificate is not available, you must provide at least one of the following: (MA)
> Passport
> Family book showing both parents’ names
> Identification document issued by the government
> Document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity.
> -Adoption papers, if applicable, for children younger than 18 years of age included in your application. (MA)
> -Evidence of custody arrangements for any children included in the application where one parent is not migrating, including consent from the non-migrating parent for the children to migrate. (MA)
> -Evidence of dependency, if applicable, for any dependent children aged 18 years or older who are included in your application. (MA)
> -Marriage certificates or relationship registrations, if applicable, for you, your partner or anyone else included in your application. (MA)
> -Family picture (HR)
> -Separation certificates, divorce decrees or death certificates of deceased partners, if applicable, for you, your partner or anyone else included in your application. (MA)
> -Name change documents, if applicable, for you, your partner or anyone else included in your application. (MA)
> -Military service records of discharge papers, if you have served in the armed forces of any country. (MA)
> -Police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last 10 years since turning 16. (MA)
> -Form 80. Personal particulars for character assessment (HR)
> -Statutory declaration (OP)
> -Translation of all above if the documents are not in English (MA)


----------



## hyksos

Hi Firetoy,
Can i askyou OPINION again ^^.
As my friend completed his bachelor of Electronic engineering and master of Science in uk, but he is working since Jan 2012 as University lecturer, if he needs to obtain his skill assessment, which department he needs to apply for.
I know his plan is to get SS for University Lecturer to able to apply for 190.
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15pts
SS: 10pts
Eilta: maybe 7 to get 10pts
Or he keeps working for 1 more year to get 5 pts on 3 yrs oversea experience

Do you think this plan will work well?
Thanks Firetoy or anyone can help me please.
Good luck to people who had applied for their visa.


----------



## akshay1229

hyksos said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> Can i askyou OPINION again ^^.
> As my friend completed his bachelor of Electronic engineering and master of Science in uk, but he is working since Jan 2012 as University lecturer, if he needs to obtain his skill assessment, which department he needs to apply for.
> I know his plan is to get SS for University Lecturer to able to apply for 190.
> Age: 30 pts
> Edu: 15pts
> SS: 10pts
> Eilta: maybe 7 to get 10pts
> Or he keeps working for 1 more year to get 5 pts on 3 yrs oversea experience
> 
> Do you think this plan will work well?
> Thanks Firetoy or anyone can help me please.
> Good luck to people who had applied for their visa.


Hi...for university lecturer, he needs to assess his skill at VETASSESS. He should possess one year experience, that he has..

SS has only 5 points for 190 visa. And 
10 points for 489 Visa, that is provisional visa..

Hope this helps...


----------



## akshay1229

hyksos said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> Can i askyou OPINION again ^^.
> As my friend completed his bachelor of Electronic engineering and master of Science in uk, but he is working since Jan 2012 as University lecturer, if he needs to obtain his skill assessment, which department he needs to apply for.
> I know his plan is to get SS for University Lecturer to able to apply for 190.
> Age: 30 pts
> Edu: 15pts
> SS: 10pts
> Eilta: maybe 7 to get 10pts
> Or he keeps working for 1 more year to get 5 pts on 3 yrs oversea experience
> 
> Do you think this plan will work well?
> Thanks Firetoy or anyone can help me please.
> Good luck to people who had applied for their visa.


I am quite dubious about his education. Can you please tell me with what major, he has completed his master degree?


----------



## hyksos

akshay1229 said:


> I am quite dubious about his education. Can you please tell me with what major, he has completed his master degree?


He completed his master in 2011.
He is teaching something relating to engineering at University in Vn.
I think he is in a weird situation.
Any suggestions will be much appreciated.
Tha ks


----------



## ahmedhasan

gtaark said:


> Yes sure..no one should loose hope...
> 
> thanks for your wishes..



Congraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaats Bro Gtaark

really when we see someone like you granted the visa we will be so happy since we are in the queue

enjoy your new life 
take care of Kangaaro


----------



## ahmedhasan

ram2013 said:


> Many thanks GD Singh
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : expecting soon


Congraaaats Ram2013
enjoy the Oz Land


----------



## aa2312

*meds*



weel said:


> Congrats to all who got their VISA grant today....[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> My timelines are similar to yours...I havent done my Meds yet ? is it a good idea to wait for CO or to do it before that ?


----------



## aa2312

weel said:


> Congrats to all who got their VISA grant today....


I have similar timelines like you...I havent done my Meds yet...Is it ok to wait for the CO to ask for Meds ?


----------



## aa2312

Firetoy said:


> I was working mate! I could see them through the mobile phone, but I can't post the stamp through it


Hi..I have a quick questn plz....I have applied on 22nd Oct..When can I expect the CO ? also I havent done my Meds yet..Is it OK to wait for the CO to ask for MEds or should I get it done with ?


----------



## ahmedhasan

Dear Firetoy,

you had good prediction for some of the forum mates , could please predict for me when can I grant the visa.

I am 190 visa, referred to external review by September 15 and no update so far.

Ben 10 ,razagnk and me are left from may and June 

thanks for your advice


----------



## tarangoyal

I have done my medicals today.. Hospital notified that the results will be uploaded by Tuesday or Wednesday. Fingers crossed and waiting..


----------



## aa2312

tarangoyal said:


> I have done my medicals today.. Hospital notified that the results will be uploaded by Tuesday or Wednesday. Fingers crossed and waiting..


Hi,

I have applied on 22nd Oct..but havent done my Meds yet?

Is it OK to do it before CO is assigned ? Whats the procedure please to do the Meds ?


----------



## tarangoyal

aa2312 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied on 22nd Oct..but havent done my Meds yet?
> 
> Is it OK to do it before CO is assigned ? Whats the procedure please to do the Meds ?


Do it ASAP. dont wait for CO to ask for them.


----------



## aa2312

tarangoyal said:


> Do it ASAP. dont wait for CO to ask for them.


Thanks...is it necessary to do it before CO is assigned or u think it wud save time if I do it earlier ?


----------



## Ben 10

When can i get my Grant my god 

Any good predictors , so far no good news....!

Grand shop closed for next 2 days


----------



## Ben 10

ahmedhasan said:


> Dear Firetoy,
> 
> you had good prediction for some of the forum mates , could please predict for me when can I grant the visa.
> 
> I am 190 visa, referred to external review by September 15 and no update so far.
> 
> Ben 10 ,razagnk and me are left from may and June
> 
> thanks for your advice




Do you assigned by a CO ?


----------



## Ben 10

gtaark said:


> The CO doesn't inform on which subject the routine checks are conducted..it can be anything...I didn't receive an employment verification. Maybe for me they were checking my travel history as I had visited many high risk (according to them) middle east countries. Right after I submitted my Form 80, the CO put me on a 12 week routine processing.
> 
> Finally at the end of 11th week I received my GRANT.
> 
> I wish you best of luck for your grant and thanks for your wishes.


it is good to hear a person getting a grant after long time wait 
Congrats Mate


----------



## gtaark

Ahmed congrats for your wishes...

InshaAllah you will receive your grant soon...patience pays-off.





ahmedhasan said:


> Congraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaats Bro Gtaark
> 
> really when we see someone like you granted the visa we will be so happy since we are in the queue
> 
> enjoy your new life
> take care of Kangaaro


----------



## ahmedhasan

Ben 10 said:


> Do you assigned by a CO ?


Yes Ben 10,

I assigned the CO on last July 15 with team 6 adeliade 

Really I wish that you will grant the visa soon and for me as well.

best wishes


----------



## akshay1229

Ben 10 said:


> When can i get my Grant my god
> 
> Any good predictors , so far no good news....!
> 
> Grand shop closed for next 2 days


May be tomorrow, you will get grant.
For last two saturdays, some has got grant on Saturday,...seriously...check posts dated 2nd and 9th November in this thread..

Good luck
Akshay...


----------



## ahmedhasan

gtaark said:


> Ahmed congrats for your wishes...
> 
> InshaAllah you will receive your grant soon...patience pays-off.


with most pleasure and wishing you the very best life in the Oz Land


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> When can i get my Grant my god
> 
> Any good predictors , so far no good news....!
> 
> Grand shop closed for next 2 days


Ben 10 my friend, do not loose hope! I am here to see your grant and praying for you.
This 1700 th post is dedicated to you. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sylvia_australia

Congrats to all who got their grant this week.
Each grant come with a new hope for those who are still waiting.

So thank you for giving me some some hope and keep myself clam.
God bless you guys


----------



## goodguy2

Dear All,

With all your support and good wishes I've reached this far. Finished my medicals today and the main formalities are now done from my end.

Just hoping to get the grant soon.

Request you to have a look at my Timeline/Signature.

Please feel free to ask anything in regards to any doubts u may have. U may PM me too. Thank you.

Wish u all all the very best.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## midhunnellore

Guys, Almost 7 weeks are over and CO assignment not in sight yet :spider:. Killling


----------



## goodguy2

midhunnellore said:


> Guys, Almost 7 weeks are over and CO assignment not in sight yet :spider:. Killling



Dear midhunnellore,

Are u done wih pcc and medicals?

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## midhunnellore

goodguy2 said:


> Dear midhunnellore,
> 
> Are u done wih pcc and medicals?
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Yes.. Done with PCC and Medicals. And front loaded all the documents including form 80


----------



## Timur

midhunnellore said:


> Guys, Almost 7 weeks are over and CO assignment not in sight yet :spider:. Killling


It's even worse with me... see my timeline below:behindsofa:


----------



## midhunnellore

Timur said:


> It's even worse with me... see my timeline below:behindsofa:


I guess I can sleep for another 30 days at least


----------



## pakiapplicant123

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> With all your support and good wishes I've reached this far. Finished my medicals today and the main formalities are now done from my end.
> 
> Just hoping to get the grant soon.
> 
> Request you to have a look at my Timeline/Signature.
> 
> Please feel free to ask anything in regards to any doubts u may have. U may PM me too. Thank you.
> 
> Wish u all all the very best.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


If I my ask, did you do your PCC and Medicals without any CO asking you to do them?


----------



## ssk3

Dear All,

I got my CO assigned 5 days ago(this MONDAY), and i have uploaded the PCC and MEDICALS were uploaded by concerned Diagnostic guys on the next day. 
so, i have emailed the CO back saying that 'all the missing/requested docs are uploaded'. 

Is that enough to let them know it ? or should i send the docs in the email to them?

Thank you,
Sathish


----------



## mithu93ku

ssk3 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got my CO assigned 5 days ago(this MONDAY), and i have uploaded the PCC and MEDICALS were uploaded by concerned Diagnostic guys on the next day.
> so, i have emailed the CO back saying that 'all the missing/requested docs are uploaded'.
> 
> Is that enough to let them know it ? or should i send the docs in the email to them?
> 
> Thank you,
> Sathish


Dear Sathish,
You should attached with email too.


----------



## ram2013

ahmedhasan said:


> Congraaaats Ram2013 enjoy the Oz Land


Hi ahmedhassn,

Many thanks

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : expecting soon


----------



## nindu

*How many days to Grant*

All,

I am in really tensed mood. 
My CO allcaed on 8th Oct; asked for form-80 Medical proof, Overseas salary prrof(bank statement &Income tax return), Spouse's new AFP.

Everthing sent to agent and he replied me that he sent all documents on 31st Oct.

Unfortunately agent went to overseas ,, no updates on my case. 
And in e-visa page its still showing 'In Progress'. No updates even after re-submitting the required documents.

Please share/help how many days this Tortoise Team 8 will take to grant?


Regards
Nindu

ACS:+ve 12/12/12, NSW 05/07/13-24/07/13, Lodge: 24/08/13, Medical:4/10/2013,Pcc/AFP:9/10/13, CO: 8/10/13, Additional Docs:31/10/13; Grant:::fingerscrossed:behindsofa:


----------



## praveenreddy

aa2312 said:


> Hi..I have a quick questn plz....I have applied on 22nd Oct..When can I expect the CO ? also I havent done my Meds yet..Is it OK to wait for the CO to ask for MEds or should I get it done with ?


You may have your CO around 28 nov to 5 dec in between according present scenario time take to allocate CO is around 30 to 40 days from lodgement except some exceptional cases. Coming to medicals and pcc by doing this you will save your grant time as most of us are doing before CO have asked us it's upto you. You can wait until CO tells todo or you can carryon by doing them.


----------



## goodguy2

usman1984 said:


> If I my ask, did you do your PCC and Medicals without any CO asking you to do them?




Dear Usman,

No worries.

Yes I completed my PCC and Medicals even before getting a case officer allocated.

From what I make out, PCC and medicals are a must and its better to finish doing these two important things earlier as it gives a chance to get a 'Direct Grant' meaning u wudnt even know if a CO has been allocated (this is what I assume...I may be wrong).

However, if a CO wants the latest PCC and medicals, he will request for the same but that cannot be a ground for rejecting the visa. This is what I make out of the process. Hence did my PCC and medicals within the 2 weeks from the date of visa lodge.

From my end I want to finish all the formalities as the entire process really takes a toll on u...... it can get stressful esp the waiting time period.

I wish u good luck Usman1984.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mike alic

Firetoy said:


> Here is a list of documents needed when you apply for a visa, especially for newbies.
> (MA) Mandatory
> (HR) Highly recommended
> (OP) Optional
> 
> Some of the items are marked as mandatory, only if applicable. Birth Certificate is nor mandatory depending on who you ask. For me, I consider it mandatory (up to you...)
> 
> Here is the list:
> 
> -Skills assessment letter in the nominated occupation (MA)
> -IELTS report (MA)
> -Payslips (at least 3 per year), tax documents and bank statements for the period you are claiming (HR)
> -Reference Letter and detailed duty statements from your employers (See Booklet 6 for further information) (HR)
> -Qualifications, and/or a notification of your results and a transcript of your academic record (diploma, degree, certificate, etc) (HR)
> -Medical examination (for any applicant and also dependants even if they are not migrating with you) (MA)
> -Biographical pages of passports or travel documents for every person included in the application. (MA)
> -Birth Certificate for every applicant (also for your kids even if they are not migrating with you). If a birth certificate is not available, you must provide at least one of the following: (MA)
> Passport
> Family book showing both parents’ names
> Identification document issued by the government
> Document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity.
> -Adoption papers, if applicable, for children younger than 18 years of age included in your application. (MA)
> -Evidence of custody arrangements for any children included in the application where one parent is not migrating, including consent from the non-migrating parent for the children to migrate. (MA)
> -Evidence of dependency, if applicable, for any dependent children aged 18 years or older who are included in your application. (MA)
> -Marriage certificates or relationship registrations, if applicable, for you, your partner or anyone else included in your application. (MA)
> -Family picture (HR)
> -Separation certificates, divorce decrees or death certificates of deceased partners, if applicable, for you, your partner or anyone else included in your application. (MA)
> -Name change documents, if applicable, for you, your partner or anyone else included in your application. (MA)
> -Military service records of discharge papers, if you have served in the armed forces of any country. (MA)
> -Police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last 10 years since turning 16. (MA)
> -Form 80. Personal particulars for character assessment (HR)
> -Statutory declaration (OP)
> -Translation of all above if the documents are not in English (MA)


awesome. the use of HR, OP and MA make things very clearer .. really appreciate your efforts. it will make ppl life who are thinking to apply or pending document upload. 

I think if u create a blog, it will be best. Since so many threads have been merged, this will fade away after few days, and new comers will be asking same questions again.


----------



## ssk3

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Sathish,
> You should attached with email too.


Thank you Mithu93ku


----------



## batrav2

Got the grant yesterday.
189 Visa, 65 points, applied on 5th October. Total times taken - 6 weeks exact. Had front loaded all the documents.
got the direct grant. 
Team - Brisbane
Occ - S/W Eng
Total time taken starting from ACS - 6 Months

A BIG THANKS TO ALL WHO SHARE WITH THEIR EXPERIENCE AND HELP THE OTHER MEMBERS.
TRULY GREAT WEBSITE.


----------



## Vincentluf

batrav2 said:


> Got the grant yesterday.
> 189 Visa, 65 points, applied on 5th October. Total times taken - 6 weeks exact. Had front loaded all the documents.
> got the direct grant.
> Team - Brisbane
> Occ - S/W Eng
> Total time taken starting from ACS - 6 Months
> 
> A BIG THANKS TO ALL WHO SHARE WITH THEIR EXPERIENCE AND HELP THE OTHER MEMBERS.
> TRULY GREAT WEBSITE.


Gongrats batrav2, are you an onshore or offshore applicant and do you know which team in Brisbane your application was processed?


----------



## jjain

Got the direct grant at 4.27AM from Brisbane Team33...:boxing:
Thanks to all of you for accompanying me this far....:tea:


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats jjain*


jjain said:


> Got the direct grant at 4.27AM from Brisbane Team33...:boxing:
> Thanks to all of you for accompanying me this far....:tea:


*Congrats batrav2*


batrav2 said:


> Got the grant yesterday.
> 189 Visa, 65 points, applied on 5th October. Total times taken - 6 weeks exact. Had front loaded all the documents.
> got the direct grant.
> Team - Brisbane
> Occ - S/W Eng
> Total time taken starting from ACS - 6 Months
> 
> A BIG THANKS TO ALL WHO SHARE WITH THEIR EXPERIENCE AND HELP THE OTHER MEMBERS.
> TRULY GREAT WEBSITE.


----------



## Vincentluf

jjain said:


> Got the direct grant at 4.27AM from Brisbane Team33...:boxing:
> Thanks to all of you for accompanying me this far....:tea:


Congrats jjain.. are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## jjain

Vincentluf said:


> Congrats jjain.. are you onshore or offshore?


I am offshore...


----------



## Rokar

Hi

Iam trying to apply for subclass 190 state sponsorship visa for Vicotria. When i got into the site to fill in the details, they had a clause mentioning to provide some financial details or backup for 40k AUD for 3 people. Is it mandatory for us to have the same and show it as part of our financial statement.

Also can anyone suggest whether it is the same kind of expectation for NSW state.


----------



## mohkam

jjain said:


> Got the direct grant at 4.27AM from Brisbane Team33...:boxing:
> Thanks to all of you for accompanying me this far....:tea:


Congrats jjain

Another case for a Saturday grant.... This shorten the horrible weekend silence for "grant waiters" 

All the best for everyone


----------



## akshay1229

jjain said:


> Got the direct grant at 4.27AM from Brisbane Team33...:boxing:
> Thanks to all of you for accompanying me this far....:tea:


Congratulations...

Yesterday I told someone to not to lose hope for Saturday...

Anyways, great journey and move.ahead.


----------



## Injection

Golden mail, even Saturday . Got PR.


----------



## s_agrasen

Injection said:


> Golden mail, even Saturday . Got PR.


Please share your CO details with intials...


----------



## Chetu

Firetoy said:


> I was working mate! I could see them through the mobile phone, but I can't post the stamp through it


Firetoy add me to the list please


----------



## akshay1229

Injection said:


> Golden mail, even Saturday . Got PR.


Great...congrats mate...share your timeline with us...including team and CO..

At what time you received email?


----------



## Injection

s_agrasen said:


> Please share your CO details with intials...


No case officer , no form 80 , applied on 18th of oct nsw 190.


----------



## dchiniwal

Wow..Congratulations batrav2 and jjain...that was pretty fast.

Fingers crossed, I applied on 11th, have front loaded my documents.


----------



## akshay1229

Injection said:


> No case officer , no form 80 , applied on 18th of oct nsw 190.


That's awesome..I think system has granted you a visa..that's a bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## itisme

Injection said:


> Golden mail, even Saturday . Got PR.


Congratulations! Is it for 189 / 190? Offshore / Onshore applicant? When did you lodge your application?


----------



## DesiTadka

God's blessings and good luck at work.... Great...congratulations...



Injection said:


> No case officer , no form 80 , applied on 18th of oct nsw 190.


----------



## itisme

jjain said:


> Got the direct grant at 4.27AM from Brisbane Team33...:boxing:
> Thanks to all of you for accompanying me this far....:tea:


Congratulations! Is it for 189 / 190? Offshore / Onshore applicant? When did you lodge your application?


----------



## adnan qadir

I have been allocated CO R.FRY from adelaide gsm team 2. Anybody have previous experience with this CO


----------



## tarangoyal

aa2312 said:


> Thanks...is it necessary to do it before CO is assigned or u think it wud save time if I do it earlier ?


Dont worry about it... they are very simple. just click on "organise your health examination" from the online visa portal and go for it. It is good to complete them as soon as you can. there is no point of waiting for CO. You have to go through them anyway so why not sooner.

I am not seeing any point.. why are you worried about them?
they will cost you around Rs.3000 depending upon the hospital.


----------



## amitso

nindu said:


> All,
> 
> I am in really tensed mood.
> My CO allcaed on 8th Oct; asked for form-80 Medical proof, Overseas salary prrof(bank statement &Income tax return), Spouse's new AFP.
> 
> Everthing sent to agent and he replied me that he sent all documents on 31st Oct.
> 
> Unfortunately agent went to overseas ,, no updates on my case.
> And in e-visa page its still showing 'In Progress'. No updates even after re-submitting the required documents.
> 
> Please share/help how many days this Tortoise Team 8 will take to grant?
> 
> 
> Regards
> Nindu
> 
> ACS:+ve 12/12/12, NSW 05/07/13-24/07/13, Lodge: 24/08/13, Medical:4/10/2013,Pcc/AFP:9/10/13, CO: 8/10/13, Additional Docs:31/10/13; Grant:::fingerscrossed:behindsofa:



What is your CO initials? I am waiting for 4 months now. My CO was last seen 2 months back.

My CO Initials are VK from Team 8


----------



## praveenreddy

adnan qadir said:


> I have been allocated CO R.FRY from adelaide gsm team 2. Anybody have previous experience with this CO


Hi Friend,

One of MY Friend was having same CO RF from team2 and he got grant 1 month ago. What i feel is RF CO is pretty fast compared to other CO's in Team 2.

Best of Luck for a speedy Grant.:thumb:


----------



## gbhatia7

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> gbhatia7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> When I said you were a step closer to your grant... IT WAS F...G CLOSE!!!!!!!! Congrats!


Yes It was indeed. Must say CO was really awesome and your predictions were bang.


----------



## nindu

My CO is RF- Team 8 GSM Adelaide.




ACS:+ve 12/12/12, NSW 05/07/13-24/07/13, Lodge: 24/08/13, Medical:4/10/2013,Pcc/AFP:9/10/13, CO: 8/10/13, Additional Docs:31/10/13; Grant:::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rashid.amm

batrav2 said:


> Got the grant yesterday.
> 189 Visa, 65 points, applied on 5th October. Total times taken - 6 weeks exact. Had front loaded all the documents.
> got the direct grant.
> Team - Brisbane
> Occ - S/W Eng
> Total time taken starting from ACS - 6 Months
> 
> A BIG THANKS TO ALL WHO SHARE WITH THEIR EXPERIENCE AND HELP THE OTHER MEMBERS.
> TRULY GREAT WEBSITE.


congrats man......we being at bd, really suffering........


----------



## mandeeps

batrav2 said:


> Got the grant yesterday.
> 189 Visa, 65 points, applied on 5th October. Total times taken - 6 weeks exact. Had front loaded all the documents.
> got the direct grant.
> Team - Brisbane
> Occ - S/W Eng
> Total time taken starting from ACS - 6 Months
> 
> A BIG THANKS TO ALL WHO SHARE WITH THEIR EXPERIENCE AND HELP THE OTHER MEMBERS.
> TRULY GREAT WEBSITE.


Did u uploaded form 80 also ?? What other docs u uploaded. Plz help.

Thanks


----------



## ruchkal

Congratulations for all who got the grant on yesterday.. :lalala::lalala:op2:op2:

All the very best for your future in Oz...

Ruchkal


----------



## ruchkal

Hi,

Can all expats who got NSW SS and got CO allocation or grant complete this spreadsheet for the betterment of future applicants of NSW SS...:typing::typing:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

Thanks in advance :thumb:

Ruchkal


----------



## mithu93ku

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> One of MY Friend was having same CO RF from team2 and he got grant 1 month ago. What i feel is RF CO is pretty fast compared to other CO's in Team 2.
> 
> Best of Luck for a speedy Grant.:thumb:


CO SOB from T2 is the fastest CO .


----------



## nagravi

All, 
Does any body has Co with name Lee Ellis from adelide team 2?

Regards
Ravi Shankar


----------



## deepajose

felix2020 said:


> National Telephone Numbers


Felix , the' 190 applicants waiting for co 'n
thread not valid anymore ? I was luking for you guyss


----------



## deepajose

Co asked additional docs on 7th nov and I submitted it on 11 nov. how long it will take from there for the grant ? my co is from team 8 adelaide. .really tensed. .co asked form 80 for all the applicants. does that mean that all other docs are ok ?


----------



## felix2020

deepajose said:


> Felix , the' 190 applicants waiting for co 'n
> thread not valid anymore ? I was luking for you guyss


We are still here. Some threads have been merged by the moderators.


----------



## deepajose

felix2020 said:


> We are still here. Some threads have been merged by the moderators.


ok...thanks for the reply


----------



## mithu93ku

felix2020 said:


> We are still here. Some threads have been merged by the moderators.


I was thinking felix leave the forum or he is in India for holiday tour.


----------



## deepajose

mithu93ku said:


> I was thinking felix leave the forum or he is in India for holiday tour.


how long it takes for grant after co asks for additional docs ?usually


----------



## manubadboy

deepajose said:


> how long it takes for grant after co asks for additional docs ?usually


More than him it depends on how fast you upload the docs..


----------



## deepajose

manubadboy said:


> More than him it depends on how fast you upload the docs..


I uploaded it on the next day itself. .


----------



## manubadboy

deepajose said:


> I uploaded it on the next day itself. .


The coming week should be yours deepa


----------



## felix2020

mithu93ku said:


> I was thinking felix leave the forum or he is in India for holiday tour.


Nope I am still here... busy shopping.


----------



## felix2020

deepajose said:


> how long it takes for grant after co asks for additional docs ?usually


well, it depends on the CO. Some people got there grant next day after uploading docs.


----------



## itisme

Hello All, 
What would be the subject line(Any standard subject line format) of the email received from CO, requesting for additional documents?


----------



## akshay1229

itisme said:


> Hello All,
> What would be the subject line(Any standard subject line format) of the email received from CO, requesting for additional documents?


Attn. <CO name>, <file number>or<TRN><full name>


----------



## felix2020

itisme said:


> Hello All,
> What would be the subject line(Any standard subject line format) of the email received from CO, requesting for additional documents?


Name of Co - File number - Your Name - IMMI Request for more information


----------



## jerry9

upload salary slips & tax certificates for all years of employment. This will help you


----------



## felix2020

ambproject said:


> Well I am in deep trouble o received letter from NY case officer requesting PCC and medicals but asking for form 80 ; and more employment verification documents particularly taxation documents prior to this I uploaded salary slips ; bank statements ; one year tax document which I have refrence letter ; contract documents ; salary certificate explaining my tax deductions and present remuneration status now how should I satisfy her about taxation documents


You can write a letter to your CO explaining why you can't obtain taxation documents and he might give you some other options.


----------



## praveenreddy

felix2020 said:


> Name of Co - File number - Your Name - IMMI Request for more information


Hi Felix,

Its been quite sometime that we haven't heared from you. We missed you man.


----------



## felix2020

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Felix,
> 
> Its been quite sometime that we haven't heared from you. We missed you man.


I am here. I am little busy preparing for the trip to India.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Team 8 adelaide is doing hard work to learn how to check and do verification of documents only qhile other teams are doing great work.


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Team 8 adelaide is doing hard work to learn how to check and do verification of documents only qhile other teams are doing great work.



Hi Sylvia !! nice to see you again !!


----------



## deepajose

sylvia_australia said:


> Team 8 adelaide is doing hard work to learn how to check and do verification of documents only qhile other teams are doing great work.


my CO from the same team. .initials E.V . .


----------



## sendshaz

ambproject said:


> Well I am in deep trouble o received letter from NY case officer requesting PCC and medicals but asking for form 80 ; and more employment verification documents particularly taxation documents prior to this I uploaded salary slips ; bank statements ; one year tax document which I have refrence letter ; contract documents ; salary certificate explaining my tax deductions and present remuneration status now how should I satisfy her about taxation documents


Hello,
Can you pls let us know the initials of you Case Officer and from which team?Thanks


----------



## puneet556

puneet556 said:


> We log file on 18th aug , get baby 14 oct and CO on 22 oct , agent saying co himself will get fee of baby from our CC and then will ask for medical of new born child


sir how can i generate hap id of my new born child as my and my wife fee and medical already sent


----------



## ahmedhasan

puneet556 said:


> sir how can i generate hap id of my new born child as my and my wife fee and medical already sent


Fill the form of 1022 and attach the passport as well.


----------



## puneet556

ahmedhasan said:


> Fill the form of 1022 and attach the passport as well.


sir it is already done ten days back and waiting , can you tell me next step and idea time to get Grant


----------



## midhunnellore

Today, i got an email from my CO. I got allocated to Team 34 Brisbane team. The Co asked for the below document 

1) additional documents for spousal relationship apart from marriage certificate.I was surprised . I sent her wedding pics, health club joint membership receipt and insurance nominatiin details.

Will this suffice?

2) Degree certificates and trascripts for dependent as I gave a declaration from her college as language ability proof

3) Her employement information and proofs as per question 47 in form 80

Guys, any idea about the efficiency of this team?

Thanks
Midhun


----------



## mithu93ku

midhunnellore said:


> Today, i got an email from my CO. I got allocated to Team 34 Brisbane team. The Co asked for the below document
> 
> 1) additional documents for spousal relationship apart from marriage certificate.I was surprised . I sent her wedding pics, health club joint membership receipt and insurance nominatiin details.
> 
> Will this suffice?
> 
> 2) Degree certificates and trascripts for dependent as I gave a declaration from her college as language ability proof
> 
> 3) Her employement information and proofs as per question 47 in form 80
> 
> Guys, any idea about the efficiency of this team?
> 
> Thanks
> Midhun



Dear Midhun,
It seems to me you are fine with your requested documents.


----------



## jjain

itisme said:


> Congratulations! Is it for 189 / 190? Offshore / Onshore applicant? When did you lodge your application?


Everything is in my timeline. I was 189 visa applicant.


----------



## PkBlr

batrav2 said:


> Got the grant yesterday.
> 189 Visa, 65 points, applied on 5th October. Total times taken - 6 weeks exact. Had front loaded all the documents.
> got the direct grant.
> Team - Brisbane
> Occ - S/W Eng
> Total time taken starting from ACS - 6 Months
> 
> A BIG THANKS TO ALL WHO SHARE WITH THEIR EXPERIENCE AND HELP THE OTHER MEMBERS.
> TRULY GREAT WEBSITE.


Hi Buddy,

Congratulation !!!!!!!!!!

Can you please share the list of docs you front loaded. I mean do you get option to upload all these docs at one shot or any option is available to do it on regular basis. What do you suggest.

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## PkBlr

midhunnellore said:


> Today, i got an email from my CO. I got allocated to Team 34 Brisbane team. The Co asked for the below document
> 
> 1) additional documents for spousal relationship apart from marriage certificate.I was surprised . I sent her wedding pics, health club joint membership receipt and insurance nominatiin details.
> 
> Will this suffice?
> 
> 2) Degree certificates and trascripts for dependent as I gave a declaration from her college as language ability proof
> 
> 3) Her employement information and proofs as per question 47 in form 80
> 
> Guys, any idea about the efficiency of this team?
> 
> Thanks
> Midhun




This is really not encouraging news friend. Even after providing all the required info, more documents are expected. Really difficult.

Anyone else in this forum came across such situations, kindly share your experiences.

-Pk


----------



## ahmedhasan

puneet556 said:


> sir it is already done ten days back and waiting , can you tell me next step and idea time to get Grant


So you have to check when the add your baby on the web page of your account .
I did the same typically.


----------



## solarik

midhunnellore said:


> Today, i got an email from my CO. I got allocated to Team 34 Brisbane team. The Co asked for the below document
> 
> 1) additional documents for spousal relationship apart from marriage certificate.I was surprised . I sent her wedding pics, health club joint membership receipt and insurance nominatiin details.
> 
> Will this suffice?
> 
> 2) Degree certificates and trascripts for dependent as I gave a declaration from her college as language ability proof
> 
> 3) Her employement information and proofs as per question 47 in form 80
> 
> Guys, any idea about the efficiency of this team?
> 
> Thanks
> Midhun


Hi Midhun

Could you please tell me your CO initials? Just try to find any existence signs of my CO (also from Team 34):crazy:


----------



## karthikumars

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> karthikumars*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks Firetoy..


----------



## ali_sajjad86

karthikumars said:


> Thanks Firetoy..


Hi guys!
I applied for the Visa in Oct 6th same day when i got the invite. My timeline explains everything. Today is Nov 17th, I have not been allocated a CO to date is it normal? I uploaded all the documents up front. All the PCC's and Medicals. Even form 80&1221

can anyone tell me what and when to expect? To date ( on 23rd Oct) i just received one email from team 13 asking couple of questions and copies of my passports which are already uploaded online. 

I am abit worried, any ideaS?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## agaoe33

ali_sajjad86 said:


> Hi guys!
> I applied for the Visa in Oct 6th same day when i got the invite. My timeline explains everything. Today is Nov 17th, I have not been allocated a CO to date is it normal? I uploaded all the documents up front. All the PCC's and Medicals. Even form 80&1221
> 
> can anyone tell me what and when to expect? To date ( on 23rd Oct) i just received one email from team 13 asking couple of questions and copies of my passports which are already uploaded online.
> 
> I am abit worried, any ideaS?:fingerscrossed:


Start to worry from week 10. You are within the timeline as per 189 applicants have a 10-week timeline for CO allocation. Grant may come sooner or later, just be patient.

Take a look:
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## Firetoy

Chetu said:


> Firetoy add me to the list please


Added! Your details are at about row 62. Check it out, and change if there's something wrong 
189&190 Visa Aspirants Club


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANTS

jjain
Injection
batrav2*








​


----------



## Firetoy

Where is Felix?
Hey man, you are not preparing a trip to India, you must be preparing your wedding!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjain

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANTS
> 
> jjain
> Injection
> batrav2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks bud !!


----------



## samkalu

Hi firetroy

Need some info for the police report. Iam applying under 189 and if so who shall I mention for the police report to b addressed to?


----------



## Sazzad H

felix2020 said:


> If they send it to DIBP, you have to make sure that they send it with proper reference so that it can reach your CO. DIBP is environmental friendly, they only accept electronic copies of documents.


Thanks Felix...i need to request it from their webside(ielts.org) and the field for ref. number is there. Since my wife lost the copy so i dont have any other option but send it directly...can u tell me they will accept the hard copy rite?


----------



## samkalu

samkalu said:


> Hi firetroy
> 
> Need some info for the police report. Iam applying under 189 and if so who shall I mention for the police report to b addressed to?


Anyone else online who can help me out?


----------



## Firetoy

samkalu said:


> Hi firetroy
> 
> Need some info for the police report. Iam applying under 189 and if so who shall I mention for the police report to b addressed to?


Whem I did mine I addressed it to Department of Immigration and Border Protection of Australia. Is that what you are asking?


----------



## Firetoy

Firetoy said:


> Whem I did mine I addressed it to Department of Immigration and Border Protection of Australia. Is that what you are asking?


Or is it the Australian AFK what you are asking info for?


----------



## s_agrasen

*obj*

this week, i observed there are more grants than Co allocation......

Contratulations to all friends for their Grants......& Journey begins for Australia....

I am sure, either tough or easy, you must enjoy life at Australia......


----------



## samkalu

Firetoy said:


> Whem I did mine I addressed it to Department of Immigration and Border Protection of Australia. Is that what you are asking?


A frd got this address from an agent. I want to whether its the right one we need

' The institution to which the certificate should be address has to be "Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre Adelaide, Australia" and the designation has to be the "The Director".'

Or is it another


----------



## samkalu

Firetoy said:


> Or is it the Australian AFK what you are asking info for?


Iam looking for the person or dept the police report must address to.


----------



## akshay1229

samkalu said:


> Iam looking for the person or dept the police report must address to.


Not clear with your question..but, you need to send your police report to your CO email address and also upload it on evisa page. Just scanned copy of your original police report ( normally, it is called PCC)


----------



## itisme

midhunnellore said:


> Today, i got an email from my CO. I got allocated to Team 34 Brisbane team. The Co asked for the below document
> 
> 1) additional documents for spousal relationship apart from marriage certificate.I was surprised . I sent her wedding pics, health club joint membership receipt and insurance nominatiin details.
> 
> Will this suffice?
> 
> 2) Degree certificates and trascripts for dependent as I gave a declaration from her college as language ability proof
> 
> 3) Her employement information and proofs as per question 47 in form 80
> 
> Guys, any idea about the efficiency of this team?
> 
> Thanks
> Midhun


- Is point 3 above for you or your spouse? If it is for your spouse, are you claiming spouse points?

- For Point 1, Is your spouse name not added in your passport?


----------



## Firetoy

samkalu said:


> A frd got this address from an agent. I want to whether its the right one we need
> 
> ' The institution to which the certificate should be address has to be "Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre Adelaide, Australia" and the designation has to be the "The Director".'
> 
> Or is it another


Ok, so you are about to ask for your police certificate in Sri Lanka, and you need it to be addressed. As I said, I wrote Department of Immigration and Border Protection of Australia. I guess that "Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre Adelaide, Australia" will work perfectly too.


----------



## NeoWilson

This is a very specific question so i am not sure if anyone is able to help me with it but i will ask anyway.

My TR will expire on 25 Dec so I probably won't have a bridging visa before a CO is assigned to my case (normally 8-10 weeks after we submit the PR documents to them right?).
I plan to apply for a student visa should that happens so I can legally stay in Australia.

1/Will the grant of my Student bridging visa affect the grant of PR bridging visa?

2/If my student visa is somehow granted AFTER my PR will it cancel my PR?

3/If a CO is allocated to my *PR* case and grant me a bridging, *I then*, ask the DIAC to cancel my current *student* visa application and hence the student bridging that came with it. Will it affect the PR bridging visa ie. system automatically cancel *both* bridging visas?

Thanks 

Nick


----------



## Firetoy

NeoWilson said:


> This is a very specific question so i am not sure if anyone is able to help me with it but i will ask anyway.
> 
> My TR will expire on 25 Dec so I probably won't have a bridging visa before a CO is assigned to my case (normally 8-10 weeks after we submit the PR documents to them right?).
> I plan to apply for a student visa should that happens so I can legally stay in Australia.
> 
> 1/Will the grant of my Student bridging visa affect the grant of PR bridging visa?
> 
> 2/If my student visa is somehow granted AFTER my PR will it cancel my PR?
> 
> 3/If a CO is allocated to my *PR* case and grant me a bridging, *I then*, ask the DIAC to cancel my current *student* visa application and hence the student bridging that came with it. Will it affect the PR bridging visa ie. system automatically cancel *both* bridging visas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick


What is your TR?


----------



## weel

samkalu said:


> Anyone else online who can help me out?


Hi Samkalu,

You can see the list of addresses in the notice board of the police clearance department at colombo. How ever you should use the following address if you intend to migrate under skilled Visa.

" The Director", DIAC, Adelaide Skilled Processing center, Adelaide, Australia.

Hope this will help you.


----------



## midhunnellore

itisme said:


> - Is point 3 above for you or your spouse? If it is for your spouse, are you claiming spouse points?
> 
> - For Point 1, Is your spouse name not added in your passport?


Point 3 is for spouse and I have not claimed points for spouse skills.

She is not added on my passport.


----------



## midhunnellore

solarik said:


> Hi Midhun
> 
> Could you please tell me your CO initials? Just try to find any existence signs of my CO (also from Team 34):crazy:


Co is L****


----------



## NeoWilson

Firetoy said:


> What is your TR?


Graduate visa


----------



## samkalu

Firetoy said:


> Ok, so you are about to ask for your police certificate in Sri Lanka, and you need it to be addressed. As I said, I wrote Department of Immigration and Border Protection of Australia. I guess that "Adelaide Skilled Processing Centre Adelaide, Australia" will work perfectly too.


Thanks


----------



## samkalu

weel said:


> Hi Samkalu,
> 
> You can see the list of addresses in the notice board of the police clearance department at colombo. How ever you should use the following address if you intend to migrate under skilled Visa.
> 
> " The Director", DIAC, Adelaide Skilled Processing center, Adelaide, Australia.
> 
> Hope this will help you.


Thanks


----------



## Vijay_Varman

Hi Firetoy / Senior Expats,

I have been a silent observer of this thread since I started with my PR Application. Its really good to have all your support, suggestions and predictions. Really appreciate your effort 

I have got SA SS Approval and applied for 190 visa on 20 Oct and awaiting for my CO to get allocated. Meanwhile, I have completed my PCC & Medicals as well. Below is the timelines (As this is my first post, I'm unable to update my signature).

IELTS - 6.5 / ACS - +ve Assessment with new format (includes 2 years deductions) which gives me 4 years / SA SS - 20th Oct

Here is my concern: By mistake, I have updated my EOI as 65 points (considering 10 points for Overseas Work Experience) wherein as per the new ACS format, only 5 points would be applicable for me, resulting in 60 as my total points.

I can understand that it is my mistake that I have not noticed the "After..." Clause in the ACS document (But this due to the incorrect document which I received from ACS at the first instance and I was following up with them for getting the updated assessment in which they had mentioned this "After..." Clause which I didn't notice - But still I am not trying to justify this from my end!)

Now my question is, having mentioned 65 points in EOI (Also in the visa application) I have uploaded ACS and all the required documents with 60 POINTS ONLY. Will the CO reject my applicable for adding 5 more points by mistake?

I am really concerned regarding this issue. Have any one faced this situation before? Your quick repsonse would help me a lot!

Appreciate your quick help!

With Love,
Vijay


----------



## Firetoy

Hi Vijay!

I read somewhere in this forum that someone went through the same situation. Finally the CO sent him a document with an agreement to correct down his EOI points that had to be signed by the applicant with no consequences for his application. So this is the same case. Your CO will check your documents and probably will do the same with you. 
The worst scenario could be that he rejected your application, but he will give you the opportunity to withdraw your application and get your money back. In that case, you will have to start again with a new EOI. But I think the first situation is more likely to happen.
Your CO has the last say on that.
Let's hope for the best 



Vijay_Varman said:


> Hi Firetoy / Senior Expats,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this thread since I started with my PR Application. Its really good to have all your support, suggestions and predictions. Really appreciate your effort
> 
> I have got SA SS Approval and applied for 190 visa on 20 Oct and awaiting for my CO to get allocated. Meanwhile, I have completed my PCC & Medicals as well. Below is the timelines (As this is my first post, I'm unable to update my signature).
> 
> IELTS - 6.5 / ACS - +ve Assessment with new format (includes 2 years deductions) which gives me 4 years / SA SS - 20th Oct
> 
> Here is my concern: By mistake, I have updated my EOI as 65 points (considering 10 points for Overseas Work Experience) wherein as per the new ACS format, only 5 points would be applicable for me, resulting in 60 as my total points.
> 
> I can understand that it is my mistake that I have not noticed the "After..." Clause in the ACS document (But this due to the incorrect document which I received from ACS at the first instance and I was following up with them for getting the updated assessment in which they had mentioned this "After..." Clause which I didn't notice - But still I am not trying to justify this from my end!)
> 
> Now my question is, having mentioned 65 points in EOI (Also in the visa application) I have uploaded ACS and all the required documents with 60 POINTS ONLY. Will the CO reject my applicable for adding 5 more points by mistake?
> 
> I am really concerned regarding this issue. Have any one faced this situation before? Your quick repsonse would help me a lot!
> 
> Appreciate your quick help!
> 
> With Love,
> Vijay


----------



## Firetoy

Neo,
As soon as you applied for a visa, and being onshore, you will be granted a bridging visa automatically. THe question is, what kind of PR are you intending to apply for? Because the ones that go through skillselect requires that you submit first a EOI, and that is not a visa itself.
So, in order to help you out with your questions, I need you to be more specific with the details of the visa you are intending to apply.





NeoWilson said:


> This is a very specific question so i am not sure if anyone is able to help me with it but i will ask anyway.
> 
> My TR will expire on 25 Dec so I probably won't have a bridging visa before a CO is assigned to my case (normally 8-10 weeks after we submit the PR documents to them right?).
> I plan to apply for a student visa should that happens so I can legally stay in Australia.
> 
> 1/Will the grant of my Student bridging visa affect the grant of PR bridging visa?
> 
> 2/If my student visa is somehow granted AFTER my PR will it cancel my PR?
> 
> 3/If a CO is allocated to my *PR* case and grant me a bridging, *I then*, ask the DIAC to cancel my current *student* visa application and hence the student bridging that came with it. Will it affect the PR bridging visa ie. system automatically cancel *both* bridging visas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick


----------



## felix2020

NeoWilson said:


> This is a very specific question so i am not sure if anyone is able to help me with it but i will ask anyway.
> 
> My TR will expire on 25 Dec so I probably won't have a bridging visa before a CO is assigned to my case (normally 8-10 weeks after we submit the PR documents to them right?).
> I plan to apply for a student visa should that happens so I can legally stay in Australia.
> 
> 1/Will the grant of my Student bridging visa affect the grant of PR bridging visa?
> 
> 2/If my student visa is somehow granted AFTER my PR will it cancel my PR?
> 
> 3/If a CO is allocated to my *PR* case and grant me a bridging, *I then*, ask the DIAC to cancel my current *student* visa application and hence the student bridging that came with it. Will it affect the PR bridging visa ie. system automatically cancel *both* bridging visas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick


I can see on your signature that you have already submitted your EOI on Nov14, 2013. So you will get invited very soon. 

It seems to me that you can easily lodge your PR application before Dec 25th. When you lodge your PR application, you will be automatically granted a bridging visa within 2/3 days of lodging. 

There is no need to apply for another student visa or anything.


----------



## Firetoy

People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:
agaoe33
exp2aus
Go
tarangoyal
RedDevil19
Gayamona
ds99
Midhun Kumar Reddy
srmumtaz
Sandeep
Timur
bhanu
itisme
Jullz

Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:
Ashkay1229
Sylvia_Australia
Vicentluf
Birender
Rupa Pankaj
Praveenredy
Maverick123
Solarik
Amitso
Florence1222
Simmi_mahmud
Sazzad H


----------



## s_agrasen

Firetoy said:


> People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:
> agaoe33
> exp2aus
> Go
> tarangoyal
> RedDevil19
> Gayamona
> ds99
> Midhun Kumar Reddy
> srmumtaz
> Sandeep
> Timur
> bhanu
> itisme
> Jullz
> 
> Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:
> Ashkay1229
> Sylvia_Australia
> Vicentluf
> Birender
> Rupa Pankaj
> Praveenredy
> Maverick123
> Solarik
> Amitso
> Florence1222
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H


Firetoy, 

VISA application lodged on 19th Oct. What do you say for CO Allocation?


----------



## Vijay_Varman

Firetoy said:


> Hi Vijay!
> 
> I read somewhere in this forum that someone went through the same situation. Finally the CO sent him a document with an agreement to correct down his EOI points that had to be signed by the applicant with no consequences for his application. So this is the same case. Your CO will check your documents and probably will do the same with you.
> The worst scenario could be that he rejected your application, but he will give you the opportunity to withdraw your application and get your money back. In that case, you will have to start again with a new EOI. But I think the first situation is more likely to happen.
> Your CO has the last say on that.
> Let's hope for the best


Thanks a lot Firetoy for your swift response.

Your response makes me to feel relaxed. Many thanks


----------



## Firetoy

Your name should be in that list too!!!!

Please, add your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club
Good luck s_agrasen!



s_agrasen said:


> Firetoy,
> 
> VISA application lodged on 19th Oct. What do you say for CO Allocation?


----------



## weel

Vijay_Varman said:


> Hi Firetoy / Senior Expats,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this thread since I started with my PR Application. Its really good to have all your support, suggestions and predictions. Really appreciate your effort
> 
> I have got SA SS Approval and applied for 190 visa on 20 Oct and awaiting for my CO to get allocated. Meanwhile, I have completed my PCC & Medicals as well. Below is the timelines (As this is my first post, I'm unable to update my signature).
> 
> IELTS - 6.5 / ACS - +ve Assessment with new format (includes 2 years deductions) which gives me 4 years / SA SS - 20th Oct
> 
> Here is my concern: By mistake, I have updated my EOI as 65 points (considering 10 points for Overseas Work Experience) wherein as per the new ACS format, only 5 points would be applicable for me, resulting in 60 as my total points.
> 
> I can understand that it is my mistake that I have not noticed the "After..." Clause in the ACS document (But this due to the incorrect document which I received from ACS at the first instance and I was following up with them for getting the updated assessment in which they had mentioned this "After..." Clause which I didn't notice - But still I am not trying to justify this from my end!)
> 
> Now my question is, having mentioned 65 points in EOI (Also in the visa application) I have uploaded ACS and all the required documents with 60 POINTS ONLY. Will the CO reject my applicable for adding 5 more points by mistake?
> 
> I am really concerned regarding this issue. Have any one faced this situation before? Your quick repsonse would help me a lot!
> 
> Appreciate your quick help!
> 
> With Love,
> Vijay


Don't worry. if you have evidence to claim 60 points, It wont be a problem.


----------



## NeoWilson

Firetoy said:


> Neo,
> As soon as you applied for a visa, and being onshore, you will be granted a bridging visa automatically. THe question is, what kind of PR are you intending to apply for? Because the ones that go through skillselect requires that you submit first a EOI, and that is not a visa itself.
> So, in order to help you out with your questions, I need you to be more specific with the details of the visa you are intending to apply.


Please refer to my signature 



felix2020 said:


> I can see on your signature that you have already submitted your EOI on Nov14, 2013. So you will get invited very soon.
> 
> It seems to me that you can easily lodge your PR application before Dec 25th. When you lodge your PR application, you will be automatically granted a bridging visa within 2/3 days of lodging.
> 
> There is no need to apply for another student visa or anything.


Thanks felix and firetoy. 

But what exactly does "lodged" mean? Because I went to an agent and the agent said I won't have bridging visa until a CO is allocated to my case. If that is correct, then doesn't people have to wait a while for a CO to be allocated to his/her application?

Thanks again for your replies :tea:.

Nick


----------



## babu_84

Firetoy said:


> People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:
> agaoe33
> exp2aus
> Go
> tarangoyal
> RedDevil19
> Gayamona
> ds99
> Midhun Kumar Reddy
> srmumtaz
> Sandeep
> Timur
> bhanu
> itisme
> Jullz
> 
> Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:
> Ashkay1229
> Sylvia_Australia
> Vicentluf
> Birender
> Rupa Pankaj
> Praveenredy
> Maverick123
> Solarik
> Amitso
> Florence1222
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H



Firetoy, Hey bud!... its been 18 days  CO never knocked... Dont even know CO's name either... only know the team name... Couldnt resist myself calling the DIAC helpline... lady said, "have patience... i dont see any communication made to you thus far... so, wait patiently"... 

i think your average 89 days on team 34 is perfectly right... in fact, my case might push the avg to go higher it seems


----------



## ram2013

Hi peeps,

Finally got my visa approved on 15th nov2013. 

Many thanks to forum members for helping me n My 2nd CO for accelerating the grant.

My 1st CO initials: EV
2nd CO initials: HG

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : expecting soon


----------



## ram2013

deepajose said:


> Co asked additional docs on 7th nov and I submitted it on 11 nov. how long it will take from there for the grant ? my co is from team 8 adelaide. .really tensed. .co asked form 80 for all the applicants. does that mean that all other docs are ok ?


May I know ur CO initials ?

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : 15nov2013


----------



## Vincentluf

Hi Firetoy,

Till date I have not heard about my CO (17days now).
Do you think my application went for external checks. (can this be done without sending form80?)
Do you think it is taking time because I have added my defacto partner in the application?

Finally according to you what is your prediction for me please?

Thanks a lot again for your continuous support FIRETOY!!

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## babu_84

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> Till date I have not heard about my CO (17days now).
> Do you think my application went for external checks. (can this be done without sending form80?)
> Do you think it is taking time because I have added my defacto partner in the application?
> 
> Finally according to you what is your prediction for me please?
> 
> Thanks a lot again for your continuous support FIRETOY!!
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent




we are with the same team and were assigned on the same date... i called DIAC, lady operator said that no communication regarding my file is yet been prepared/made by the CO... so, i think external verification is not yet initiated... 

well, it might(not sure) anytime (keeping in the mind its taking quite a bit of time to process compared to our other friends on this forum)


----------



## amitso

ram2013 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Finally got my visa approved on 15th nov2013.
> 
> Many thanks to forum members for helping me n My 2nd CO for accelerating the grant.
> 
> My 1st CO initials: EV
> 2nd CO initials: HG
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : expecting soon


Congrats Buddy..!!! Finally...


----------



## Vijay_Varman

weel said:


> Don't worry. if you have evidence to claim 60 points, It wont be a problem.


Thanks weel for the response.

Hope CO will not raise any concern regarding this!


----------



## Vijay_Varman

NeoWilson said:


> Please refer to my signature
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks felix and firetoy.
> 
> But what exactly does "lodged" mean? Because I went to an agent and the agent said I won't have bridging visa until a CO is allocated to my case. If that is correct, then doesn't people have to wait a while for a CO to be allocated to his/her application?
> 
> Thanks again for your replies :tea:.
> 
> Nick


But Neo, how do we know that we are allocated to a particular team?


----------



## nindu

*Team 8 adelaide grant time?*

All,

I got CO allotted and is Team 8 adelaide on 8-oct-13.
and is Robert FULTON

Asked for additional documents
Form 80
spouse's functional English
Medicals
IT Proof, bank statements

Everything sent via agent on 31-oct-13 and no reply since then.
My e-visa did nt update after 8-oct-13 when requested for additional docs.and shows' In Progress'

Please share from experience when CO will re-take the case and a grant?

Cheers (in elavated BP and tension)
Indu
ACS:+ve 12/12/12, NSW 05/07/13-24/07/13, Lodge: 24/08/13, Medical:4/10/2013,Pcc/AFP:9/10/13, CO: 8/10/13, Additional Docs:31/10/13; Grant:::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ram2013

amitso said:


> Congrats Buddy..!!! Finally...


Many thanks dude. 

"Patience pays"

" Do ur best n 
Let's god c the rest"

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : 15nov2013


----------



## Rikki15

congrats dude.... its a long awaited day...


----------



## terminator1

nindu said:


> All,
> 
> I got CO allotted and is Team 8 adelaide on 8-oct-13.
> and is Robert FULTON
> 
> Asked for additional documents
> Form 80
> spouse's functional English
> Medicals
> IT Proof, bank statements
> 
> Everything sent via agent on 31-oct-13 and no reply since then.
> My e-visa did nt update after 8-oct-13 when requested for additional docs.and shows' In Progress'
> 
> Please share from experience when CO will re-take the case and a grant?
> 
> Cheers (in elavated BP and tension)
> Indu
> ACS:+ve 12/12/12, NSW 05/07/13-24/07/13, Lodge: 24/08/13, Medical:4/10/2013,Pcc/AFP:9/10/13, CO: 8/10/13, Additional Docs:31/10/13; Grant:::fingerscrossed:


please avoid using the full name of CO (use only initials just like others do)


----------



## puneet556

ahmedhasan said:


> So you have to check when the add your baby on the web page of your account .
> I did the same typically.


what is idea time , mean how much time CO will take for this and for GRANT


----------



## Firetoy

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> Till date I have not heard about my CO (17days now).
> Do you think my application went for external checks. (can this be done without sending form80?)
> Do you think it is taking time because I have added my defacto partner in the application?
> 
> Finally according to you what is your prediction for me please?
> 
> Thanks a lot again for your continuous support FIRETOY!!
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


Hi Vincent!
Team 34 is not especially fast, so you must be patient. It takes around 82 days from lodge date to get the grant for that team. That means that your are grant should be issued by 29th of this month. So, expect your grant any day in the next two weeks!


----------



## ram2013

Rikki15 said:


> congrats dude.... its a long awaited day...


Hi dude,

Many thanks

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : 15nov2013


----------



## deepajose

nindu said:


> All,
> 
> I got CO allotted and is Team 8 adelaide on 8-oct-13.
> and is Robert FULTON
> 
> Asked for additional documents
> Form 80
> spouse's functional English
> Medicals
> IT Proof, bank statements
> 
> Everything sent via agent on 31-oct-13 and no reply since then.
> My e-visa did nt update after 8-oct-13 when requested for additional docs.and shows' In Progress'
> 
> Please share from experience when CO will re-take the case and a grant?
> 
> Cheers (in elavated BP and tension)
> Indu
> ACS:+ve 12/12/12, NSW 05/07/13-24/07/13, Lodge: 24/08/13, Medical:4/10/2013,Pcc/AFP:9/10/13, CO: 8/10/13, Additional Docs:31/10/13; Grant:::fingerscrossed:


my co also from the same team.initials EV. .


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi all,

My name is Santhosh and I am from India. Anyone here applied for NSW SS under Financial Investment Advisor category ??

I am just about to apply for Nsw Ss and require some advice. Will appreciate your time and thoughts.

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## felix2020

NeoWilson said:


> Please refer to my signature
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks felix and firetoy.
> 
> But what exactly does "lodged" mean? Because I went to an agent and the agent said I won't have bridging visa until a CO is allocated to my case. If that is correct, then doesn't people have to wait a while for a CO to be allocated to his/her application?
> 
> Thanks again for your replies :tea:.
> 
> Nick



Don't listen to your agent. Your agent is wrong. Bridging visa is granted within 2/3 days of lodging. You do not need a CO to get a bridging visa. 

"Lodged" means when you when you apply for a visa and pay the application fees. Log into your EOI, click the "apply visa" button, fill the form and pay the fees, your visa application is lodged.


----------



## felix2020

s_agrasen said:


> Firetoy,
> 
> VISA application lodged on 19th Oct. What do you say for CO Allocation?


You can expect your grant around 45 days of lodgement if all documents are front loaded.


----------



## felix2020

babu_84 said:


> Firetoy, Hey bud!... its been 18 days  CO never knocked... Dont even know CO's name either... only know the team name... Couldnt resist myself calling the DIAC helpline... lady said, "have patience... i dont see any communication made to you thus far... so, wait patiently"...
> 
> i think your average 89 days on team 34 is perfectly right... in fact, my case might push the avg to go higher it seems


No worries. You will have your grant in less than two weeks, most probably within this month.


----------



## sylvia_australia

deepajose said:


> my co also from the same team.initials EV. .


My case officer is also from yeam 8 and he is EV


----------



## RedDevil19

Firetoy said:


> People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:
> agaoe33
> exp2aus
> Go
> tarangoyal
> RedDevil19
> Gayamona
> ds99
> Midhun Kumar Reddy
> srmumtaz
> Sandeep
> Timur
> bhanu
> itisme
> Jullz
> 
> Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:
> Ashkay1229
> Sylvia_Australia
> Vicentluf
> Birender
> Rupa Pankaj
> Praveenredy
> Maverick123
> Solarik
> Amitso
> Florence1222
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H


Thanks a lot Firetoy 

Best wishes to others as well


----------



## deepajose

sylvia_australia said:


> My case officer is also from yeam 8 and he is EV


lets hope to hear a gud news this week...


----------



## midhunnellore

Firetoy said:


> People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:
> agaoe33
> exp2aus
> Go
> tarangoyal
> RedDevil19
> Gayamona
> ds99
> Midhun Kumar Reddy
> srmumtaz
> Sandeep
> Timur
> bhanu
> itisme
> Jullz
> 
> Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:
> Ashkay1229
> Sylvia_Australia
> Vicentluf
> Birender
> Rupa Pankaj
> Praveenredy
> Maverick123
> Solarik
> Amitso
> Florence1222
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H



Got CO Allocated on 17-nov-2013. Birsbane Team 34. Amzing Predictions!! You rock.


----------



## Timur

midhunnellore said:


> Got CO Allocated on 17-nov-2013. Birsbane Team 34. Amzing Predictions!! You rock.


You got your CO allocated on Sunday??? Definetly there is something wrong with my case ...


----------



## Sam2304

*2613 - 60 pointers - 18 november 2013 invite*

Where have the previous threads for 60 pointers of 2613 group gone? Anyways, people that got invited for nov 18 round of 2613 list please update here


----------



## NeoWilson

question 12/17 
"studies at secondary level or above"

Am I supposed to fill in my High school details under "Other" as well?


----------



## tracekd

Sam2304 said:


> Where have the previous threads for 60 pointers of 2613 group gone? Anyways, people that got invited for nov 18 round of 2613 list please update here


latest I am aware of is Thepan

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...17201-eoi-submitted-club-889.html#post2382745


----------



## Sad Fishie

rashid.amm said:


> congrats man......we being at bd, really suffering........


Hi! I noticed your visa was lodged in July and you still haven't got a grant yet. Do you know why there's a delay in your case?


----------



## akshay1229

Sad Fishie said:


> Hi! I noticed your visa was lodged in July and you still haven't got a grant yet. Do you know why there's a delay in your case?


It's about to lunch break and still no grant for a day.

Wish me good luck....please....


----------



## Firetoy

akshay1229 said:


> It's about to lunch break and still no grant for a day.
> 
> Wish me good luck....please....


Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoshLedger

*eHealth...What to upload??*

Dear all
I went for my eHealth at Singapore and as we know the results will be directly uploaded against a hap Id.. 
Now, I see in my online application that tgs status is still requested.
Am I supposed to upload anything like ( medical history, health declaration or bills)
Note: now, the health declaration icon has disappeared and now it appears as
"No health examination...." 
Please let me know if am I to upload anything
Thank you


----------



## akshay1229

JoshLedger said:


> Dear all
> I went for my eHealth at Singapore and as we know the results will be directly uploaded against a hap Id..
> Now, I see in my online application that tgs status is still requested.
> Am I supposed to upload anything like ( medical history, health declaration or bills)
> Note: now, the health declaration icon has disappeared and now it appears as
> "No health examination...."
> Please let me know if am I to upload anything
> Thank you


Hospital has uploaded all documents. No worry. Your medical has been submitted..
Health document status will be same as requested because we never upload any document against that link under "attach document", don't worry..

Good luck
Akshay


----------



## Sad Fishie

Firetoy said:


> Good luck!!!!!!!!


Hi firetoy! How you been? 

I still haven't got any news on a grant yet it's been 3 months now and no update. 

Applied on 19-Aug
Co allocated 10-Oct Team 34
Case under mandatory checks since then.

Please send some positive vibes my way too! Lol 

Regards,


----------



## Firetoy

Sad Fishie said:


> Hi firetoy! How you been?
> 
> I still haven't got any news on a grant yet it's been 3 months now and no update.
> 
> Applied on 19-Aug
> Co allocated 10-Oct Team 34
> Case under mandatory checks since then.
> 
> Please send some positive vibes my way too! Lol
> 
> Regards,


Take it easy mate!!! Let's hope it doesn't take too much longer


----------



## Vincentluf

Sad Fishie said:


> Hi firetoy! How you been?
> 
> I still haven't got any news on a grant yet it's been 3 months now and no update.
> 
> Applied on 19-Aug
> Co allocated 10-Oct Team 34
> Case under mandatory checks since then.
> 
> Please send some positive vibes my way too! Lol
> 
> Regards,


hi Sad Fishie, im from team 34 too. Did your CO informed you that your application will go for mandatory checks? When your CO first contacted you?


----------



## solarik

Timur said:


> You got your CO allocated on Sunday??? Definetly there is something wrong with my case ...


Hey,
What I want to tell. See my timeline first. So first month I was so exited, was waiting CO, was making plans what to buy for AU, when to go. Second month I was a little upset - why no CO, what's wrong, ok maybe I will get direct grant because I uploaded all docs, everything. After 61 days I got mail from CO asking additional docs. I was shoked. Why more documents, what's wrong with us. I sent one mail, second, third - no answer from my CO. I was upset, angry, a lot of different fillings. I lost my hope, I hoped again. November is the fourth month. I'm calm now and every Sunday we say each other with smile - new week, new hope 
So don't worry, nothing wrong with your case. Sooner or later we all get GRANTS!


----------



## Rushi

Hi all,

Usually CO requests medical report at the beginning of the VISA application process or at middle? I thought medical request comes once they completed all other document verifications. Please correct me if I'm wrong....

Rushi


----------



## prasannasaranath

Hi guys. I thank you all for your help coz I just received my 189 skilled migrant visa grant. Even though i wasnt posting a lot but i was following your advice and hence forth was able to get things done smoothly without any hassle. my visa application details are as follows,

Offshore visa applied from India.

Skill select category 263111 - computer networks and system engineer

Ielts score : R-9 , L-9, S-7.5 , W-7

points claimed : 65

Applied EOI on 16 sep 2013 and received invitation on 17 sep 2013

Applied Visa on 25 sep 2013

did my medicals on 27 sep 2013

PCC on 1 oct 2013

uploaded all documents like payslips,tax assessment,offer letter,work experience letter,AFP letter, all my degree certificates, form 80 and form 1221 by 1 nov 2013. 

Was waiting anxiously for a mail regarding CO allocation but I received grant mail directly on 16 nov 2013. SO it just took 7 weeks to process my application. 

Note: I finished my masters in Australia and was working in an IT company as a part time employee for 2 years whilst studying. This two years of part time experience is considered as one year full time experience.


----------



## Firetoy

Rushi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Usually CO requests medical report at the beginning of the VISA application process or at middle? I thought medical request comes once they completed all other document verifications. Please correct me if I'm wrong....
> 
> Rushi


There is no specific order for asking documents


----------



## danielxu

I got my invitation this morning: 261313, 60 points, 14/07/2013


----------



## sowmyaraghuraman

ram2013 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Finally got my visa approved on 15th nov2013.
> 
> Many thanks to forum members for helping me n My 2nd CO for accelerating the grant.
> 
> My 1st CO initials: EV
> 2nd CO initials: HG
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : expecting soon


Congrats Ram.... all the best!


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats prasannasaranath*




prasannasaranath said:


> Hi guys. I thank you all for your help coz I just received my 189 skilled migrant visa grant. Even though i wasnt posting a lot but i was following your advice and hence forth was able to get things done smoothly without any hassle. my visa application details are as follows,
> 
> Offshore visa applied from India.
> 
> Skill select category 263111 - computer networks and system engineer
> 
> Ielts score : R-9 , L-9, S-7.5 , W-7
> 
> points claimed : 65
> 
> Applied EOI on 16 sep 2013 and received invitation on 17 sep 2013
> 
> Applied Visa on 25 sep 2013
> 
> did my medicals on 27 sep 2013
> 
> PCC on 1 oct 2013
> 
> uploaded all documents like payslips,tax assessment,offer letter,work experience letter,AFP letter, all my degree certificates, form 80 and form 1221 by 1 nov 2013.
> 
> Was waiting anxiously for a mail regarding CO allocation but I received grant mail directly on 16 nov 2013. SO it just took 7 weeks to process my application.
> 
> Note: I finished my masters in Australia and was working in an IT company as a part time employee for 2 years whilst studying. This two years of part time experience is considered as one year full time experience.


----------



## s_agrasen

*week*

Good Morning to All, 

Again New week has started with new hope, new grants, new CO allocated news.....

Best of Luck to all those migrants waiting for such NEW things......


----------



## Sad Fishie

Vincentluf said:


> hi Sad Fishie, im from team 34 too. Did your CO informed you that your application will go for mandatory checks? When your CO first contacted you?


Yes Vincentluf, she informed me the day that she was assigned that my case has gone for mandatory checks and can take 12 months or more


----------



## Birender

oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! 

Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! 

thank you soo much everyone ... Firetoy, felix, ojhaa, kmann, terminator1, colombo, and i m sure must have missed some more names.. You all made this journey really nice. Thank you sooooo much!! Mmmmuuuuaaaaaahhhhh!!!

i am still digesting this.. Will get back to you soon!!

Thanks again to all of you...


----------



## ariyawansha81

*Congrats*



ram2013 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Finally got my visa approved on 15th nov2013.
> 
> Many thanks to forum members for helping me n My 2nd CO for accelerating the grant.
> 
> My 1st CO initials: EV
> 2nd CO initials: HG
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : expecting soon


Congrats bro... !!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Frankly Now the big tension is stating .... what to do next, how to move, when to move, what should i take from here ..... many more problems ... lol shall we start a new thread for that also?


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats Birender*



Birender said:


> oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!!
> 
> Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!!
> 
> thank you soo much everyone ... Firetoy, felix, ojhaa, kmann, terminator1, colombo, and i m sure must have missed some more names.. You all made this journey really nice. Thank you sooooo much!! Mmmmuuuuaaaaaahhhhh!!!
> 
> i am still digesting this.. Will get back to you soon!!
> 
> Thanks again to all of you...


----------



## meetusingh1308

Birender said:


> oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!!
> 
> Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!!
> 
> thank you soo much everyone ... Firetoy, felix, ojhaa, kmann, terminator1, colombo, and i m sure must have missed some more names.. You all made this journey really nice. Thank you sooooo much!! Mmmmuuuuaaaaaahhhhh!!!
> 
> i am still digesting this.. Will get back to you soon!!
> 
> Thanks again to all of you...


O my friend!!!!!!!!!

I got mine tooooooo  yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!! finally some good news for us  

Let's party now :rockon::drum::rockon::rockon::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Birender

meetusingh1308 said:


> O my friend!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got mine tooooooo  yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!! finally some good news for us
> 
> Let's party now :rockon::drum::rockon::rockon::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


party is on. Come and join


----------



## deepajose

Congrats to all who received grant today...

Hows adelaide team 8 ? fast , slow.... ?? anyone any expereinces??


----------



## Sad Fishie

Birender said:


> oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!!
> 
> Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!!
> 
> thank you soo much everyone ... Firetoy, felix, ojhaa, kmann, terminator1, colombo, and i m sure must have missed some more names.. You all made this journey really nice. Thank you sooooo much!! Mmmmuuuuaaaaaahhhhh!!!
> 
> i am still digesting this.. Will get back to you soon!!
> 
> Thanks again to all of you...


This is such awesome news Birinder! Remember how worried you were about the old ACS, but none of that happened, it all went smoothly! All the best! And hope to see you in Australia soon!


----------



## Sad Fishie

meetusingh1308 said:


> O my friend!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got mine tooooooo  yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!! finally some good news for us
> 
> Let's party now :rockon::drum::rockon::rockon::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats!!! It was a fairly long wait! All the best!


----------



## green_apple

Birender said:


> oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!!
> 
> Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!!
> 
> thank you soo much everyone ... Firetoy, felix, ojhaa, kmann, terminator1, colombo, and i m sure must have missed some more names.. You all made this journey really nice. Thank you sooooo much!! Mmmmuuuuaaaaaahhhhh!!!
> 
> i am still digesting this.. Will get back to you soon!!
> 
> Thanks again to all of you...


Congratulations Birender!!!! eace:eace:eace: Your grant brings hope to everyone here!!! All the best for your new journey!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats meetusingh1308*



meetusingh1308 said:


> O my friend!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got mine tooooooo  yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!! finally some good news for us
> 
> Let's party now :rockon::drum::rockon::rockon::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

BIRENDER*








​
SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## Birender

Sad Fishie said:


> This is such awesome news Birinder! Remember how worried you were about the old ACS, but none of that happened, it all went smoothly! All the best! And hope to see you in Australia soon!


Dont worry. Yours will be coming soon.. 

You will be a happy fishie soon


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

meetusingh1308*








​


----------



## Birender

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> BIRENDER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!


thanks a lot brother. 

Means a lot


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

prasannasaranath*








​


----------



## akshay1229

Birender said:


> oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!!
> 
> Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!!
> 
> thank you soo much everyone ... Firetoy, felix, ojhaa, kmann, terminator1, colombo, and i m sure must have missed some more names.. You all made this journey really nice. Thank you sooooo much!! Mmmmuuuuaaaaaahhhhh!!!
> 
> i am still digesting this.. Will get back to you soon!!
> 
> Thanks again to all of you...


Oye..Teri to.....balle balle Ho gai...

Many congratulations...very happy to hear your grant...


----------



## green_apple

Congratulations to all who received grant today!!! Your grants bring hope to everyone here 

Does anyone here know how fast is Team 7? My CO is AR from Team 7 Adelaide.


----------



## kaas

*I also got Golden mail…..* lane: lane: lane: 

Thanks to everyone ….. eace: eace: eace:


----------



## Vincentluf

kaas said:


> *I also got Golden mail…..* lane: lane: lane:
> 
> Thanks to everyone ….. eace: eace: eace:


Congrat Kaaas, please share your timeline and team number?


----------



## Sad Fishie

Birender said:


> Dont worry. Yours will be coming soon..
> 
> You will be a happy fishie soon


Haha thanks!!  yes maybe I should change my ID to happy fishie that way itll come sooner


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats kaas *



kaas said:


> *I also got Golden mail…..* lane: lane: lane:
> 
> Thanks to everyone ….. eace: eace: eace:


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Kaas*








​


----------



## manubadboy

Birender said:


> oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!!
> 
> Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!!
> 
> thank you soo much everyone ... Firetoy, felix, ojhaa, kmann, terminator1, colombo, and i m sure must have missed some more names.. You all made this journey really nice. Thank you sooooo much!! Mmmmuuuuaaaaaahhhhh!!!
> 
> i am still digesting this.. Will get back to you soon!!
> 
> Thanks again to all of you...


Congrats yaara.. Now you are a pakke wala Australian mate 
Monday always brings New hope.. Have fun..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

kaas said:


> I also got Golden mail&#133;.. lane: lane: lane:
> 
> Thanks to everyone &#133;.. eace: eace: eace:


Congrats kaas.. Have a great party..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

meetusingh1308 said:


> O my friend!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got mine tooooooo  yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!! finally some good news for us
> 
> Let's party now :rockon::drum::rockon::rockon::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats dude.. All the very best 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## shk

*Visa granted*

Dear All,

*Received grant letter today .* *God is been kind to us !!!!!!!!!!!*
Thanks to almighty !!!!!

my timeline here!!!!!!!!!!!!!

applied for 189 - system analyst - 22- August
CO allocated - 22nd Oct ( called DIBP and got to know)
additional documents asked - 23rd Oct ( medical , pcc, form 80, more emp proof - salary , tax doc, reference letter signed by manager)

CO : GSM Adelaide Team 4 : CO name : E.L
additional doc submitted : 4th November

Called CO - direct no- : 14th November ( she was very kind and told she did not get a chance to look at the documents sent , and that she would respond in 3 dyas )

grant letter : 18th November

Thanks to this wonderful forum . used to follow senior expact's instrucitons and opinions . especially Firetoy's predictions !!!
This forum gave us the patience to wait . Many of your experience gave us re-assurance .

*Thank you all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I plan to go to sydney early 2014 ( before april).

Regards,
SHK


----------



## goodguy2

Birender said:


> oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!!
> 
> Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!!
> 
> thank you soo much everyone ... Firetoy, felix, ojhaa, kmann, terminator1, colombo, and i m sure must have missed some more names.. You all made this journey really nice. Thank you sooooo much!! Mmmmuuuuaaaaaahhhhh!!!
> 
> i am still digesting this.. Will get back to you soon!!
> 
> Thanks again to all of you...




Hi Birender 


Congratulations on this big day :couch2:opcorn:


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## midhunnellore

Thanks giving has come so early fr all of you. Its grants galore today.
All the best to every one.

I have some waiting to do as i am assigned to team 34 and co assigned on 16-nov-2013.

May be 2 more months to go


----------



## Sad Fishie

Firetoy said:


> People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:
> agaoe33
> exp2aus
> Go
> tarangoyal
> RedDevil19
> Gayamona
> ds99
> Midhun Kumar Reddy
> srmumtaz
> Sandeep
> Timur
> bhanu
> itisme
> Jullz
> 
> Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:
> Ashkay1229
> Sylvia_Australia
> Vicentluf
> Birender
> Rupa Pankaj
> Praveenredy
> Maverick123
> Solarik
> Amitso
> Florence1222
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H


Can you add me to your list of predictions! 

Firetoy, Felix n Mitu, 

Please predict that I'll get my grant next week!  you never know.. I just might!


----------



## goodguy2

*reg Medicals*

Hi All,

I have an urgent query. May U please help.

I did my Medicals on the 15th of November and just checked to find out if the Medical Cent. has uploaded my document by logging into skillselect website using my trn and to my surprise I got this msg 

“No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship”:argue:

I think its weird :frusty:


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Birender

akshay1229 said:


> Oye..Teri to.....balle balle Ho gai...
> 
> Many congratulations...very happy to hear your grant...


yeah!!! thank you soo much


----------



## agaoe33

Firetoy said:


> People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:
> agaoe33
> exp2aus
> Go
> tarangoyal
> RedDevil19
> Gayamona
> ds99
> Midhun Kumar Reddy
> srmumtaz
> Sandeep
> Timur
> bhanu
> itisme
> Jullz
> 
> Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:
> Ashkay1229
> Sylvia_Australia
> Vicentluf
> Birender
> Rupa Pankaj
> Praveenredy
> Maverick123
> Solarik
> Amitso
> Florence1222
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H


Hey firetoy, your prediction came true. I've just been assigned a CO: Team 7 Adelaide, initials: AR. Docs required: Medicals and PCC.

Does anybody know something about my CO?

All the best guys


----------



## Birender

manubadboy said:


> Congrats yaara.. Now you are a pakke wala Australian mate
> Monday always brings New hope.. Have fun..
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


yess veereee... aapaan vi ho gye pakkeee..


----------



## sylvia_australia

deepajose said:


> Congrats to all who received grant today...
> 
> Hows adelaide team 8 ? fast , slow.... ?? anyone any expereinces??


very very very slow.
i think they are still leaning the application processing procedure.


----------



## kaas

Thanks.. Vincentluf, mithu93ku, Firetoy,manubadboy, green_apple for your best wishes


----------



## deepajose

sylvia_australia said:


> very very very slow.
> i think they are still leaning the application processing procedure.



Yep you also have same CO right? I uplaoded all the requested docs on 11th Nov on e-visa and the status still shows, required or requested ...

THey have not checked it i believe.. Lets wait..


----------



## weel

goodguy2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an urgent query. May U please help.
> 
> I did my Medicals on the 15th of November and just checked to find out if the Medical Cent. has uploaded my document by logging into skillselect website using my trn and to my surprise I got this msg
> 
> “No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship”:argue:
> 
> I think its weird :frusty:
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This massage confirm that your all medical reports have been received to DIAC


----------



## Vincentluf

Team 34 , what are you doing... Wake Up !! and share some Grants!! You can do it


----------



## olways

Congrats to all who got thier grants today.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

shk*








​


----------



## Sujith singh

Hey guys, it's been long time for me on this forum, just let me know who all got their grants...


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

agaoe33*








​


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

Vincentluf,

I guess the Aug applicants are getting cleared if you have observed. Hopefully by end of week they start with the Sep applicants, and we are on priority as we have applied in the very beginning of the month 

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

regards




Vincentluf said:


> Team 34 , what are you doing... Wake Up !! and share some Grants!! You can do it


----------



## cfernandes

Guys,

Can anyone tell me what this message means. I lodged a 190 on 17th Oct'13.

_The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant_

I had already front loaded my medicals and PCC as well.

Regards
C


----------



## jre05

Birender said:


> yeah!!! thank you soo much


Dude

lol you were the ONLY one who was very worried abotu old ACS and all the time I see you were negative  HaHa  Quite natural 

Congratulations. So you are with old ACS right? They didn't deduct any work experience right? You had 60 points including all your experience of 3+ for which you claimed points as well as old acs?

Correct?


----------



## rashid.amm

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Vincentluf,
> 
> I guess the Aug applicants are getting cleared if you have observed. Hopefully by end of week they start with the Sep applicants, and we are on priority as we have applied in the very beginning of the month
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> regards


Good to hear this type of info.....but being at bd, we r waiting the July applicant to be cleared. Thanks...


----------



## Sazzad H

My CO requested Med, PCC and additional docs on 12 Nov,13 and i have done my Med and provided PCC to my agent. Hopefully i will provide all the necessary docs(IELTS of Spouse, Payslips and Bank Statement) by this week. Any idea how much time it will take after that to get grant?


----------



## kishore.aus.2013

cfernandes said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this message means. I lodged a 190 on 17th Oct'13.
> 
> _The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant_
> 
> I had already front loaded my medicals and PCC as well.
> 
> Regards
> C


Hi Fernandez,

It is same in my case as well.

We did the medicals on 8th Oct. Loddged the Visa on 15th Oct . For us also it is showing exactly the same text . If I directly go to eMedical it is showing the medical reports have been submitted to DIAC . 
I think we need to wait for them to clear.

Kishore.


----------



## vinnie88

to all those who have been allocated to Team34 : 

you gotta be prepared because extra patience is required for this team lol. 

it usually takes them around 30 days just to TELL you that they have received the requested documents and then it takes them another. Oh and forget about emaling them, they never respond and if they do, it takes them ages. at least my CO was like that.


----------



## olways

cfernandes said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this message means. I lodged a 190 on 17th Oct'13.
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> I had already front loaded my medicals and PCC as well.
> 
> Regards
> C


Just disregard this message. I had the same thing with my application. The first part pertaining to medicals will disappear soon, while the next one related to character assessment will still be there. You DO NOT need to re-submit your docs. Hope it helps.


----------



## baba18

Congrats to all who got their grants today.


----------



## vinnie88

Sazzad H said:


> My CO requested Med, PCC and additional docs on 12 Nov,13 and i have done my Med and provided PCC to my agent. Hopefully i will provide all the necessary docs(IELTS of Spouse, Payslips and Bank Statement) by this week. Any idea how much time it will take after that to get grant?


i think 4-8 weeks max starting from the date that all outstanding items are sent to CO. ( both via email and e-visa portal page ) 

good luck


----------



## cfernandes

Hi,

Thanks. I am not even sure if I have a case officer already assigned to me. It's been barely a month since I lodged. I am not calling DIPB to check that as yet.

However, when you saw these messages, did you know that you had a CO assigned?

Regards
C




olways said:


> Just disregard this message. I had the same thing with my application. The first part pertaining to medicals will disappear soon, while the next one related to character assessment will still be there. You DO NOT need to re-submit your docs. Hope it helps.


----------



## samkalu

Birender said:


> oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!!
> 
> Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!!
> 
> thank you soo much everyone ... Firetoy, felix, ojhaa, kmann, terminator1, colombo, and i m sure must have missed some more names.. You all made this journey really nice. Thank you sooooo much!! Mmmmuuuuaaaaaahhhhh!!!
> 
> i am still digesting this.. Will get back to you soon!!
> 
> Thanks again to all of you...


Birender.....congrats. .so happy for you.i was waiting for ur results as I also have old acs.

All the best....


----------



## vinnie88

cfernandes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks. I am not even sure if I have a case officer already assigned to me. It's been barely a month since I lodged. I am not calling DIPB to check that as yet.
> 
> However, when you saw these messages, did you know that you had a CO assigned?
> 
> Regards
> C


if youre 190, then give it 1-2 more weeks

if youre 189, then give it 4 more weeks

it took me 8 weeks to get a CO. btw, how may days do you think COs take time off during the dec-jan period ?


----------



## olways

cfernandes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks. I am not even sure if I have a case officer already assigned to me. It's been barely a month since I lodged. I am not calling DIPB to check that as yet.
> 
> However, when you saw these messages, did you know that you had a CO assigned?
> 
> Regards
> C


Unfortunately, it doesn't mean that you have got CO assigned to you. The only way to check is to call them. Else, you need to wait until they contact you.


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> very very very slow.
> i think they are still leaning the application processing procedure.


Thand rakhi Prem bhai.. You should have grant this week!!


----------



## jre05

Sylvia Australia is so active and excited  I see from the way you give likes to all comments, liked that. That shows your positive and full spirit of being our active and sportive and gregarious personality in our forum family. 

You see, we get happiness if somebody praises us, and we also get so much happiness by praising others and you get the both (Praised by others as well as you praise others). Your day and moments will be positive and cheerful always  :tea:

Many many cheers and best wishes. Will catch you in Ozi 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## manubadboy

cfernandes said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this message means. I lodged a 190 on 17th Oct'13.
> 
> _The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant_
> 
> I had already front loaded my medicals and PCC as well.
> 
> Regards
> C


Dont worry about it. I had the same message till the day I got the grant and I woke up to see my grant letter instead of this message :tea:


----------



## jre05

manubadboy said:


> Thand rakhi Prem bhai.. You should have grant this week!!


lol badboy manu  

"Location: Neighbour's home " hehe humorous and interesting lol 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## cfernandes

Cool,

sounds good...hope I have the same experience.

Regards
C



manubadboy said:


> Dont worry about it. I had the same message till the day I got the grant and I woke up to see my grant letter instead of this message :tea:


----------



## solarik

vinnie88 said:


> to all those who have been allocated to Team34 :
> 
> you gotta be prepared because extra patience is required for this team lol.
> 
> it usually takes them around 30 days just to TELL you that they have received the requested documents and then it takes them another. Oh and forget about emaling them, they never respond and if they do, it takes them ages. at least my CO was like that.


My CO didn't tell even that she received requsted docs. From 1 Nov silence


----------



## vinnie88

guys, did your CO's ever tell you that you will be refereed to ASIO for extra character checks ? because this happened to me and at the time, i was pretty much the only person from India on this forum who had to go through these checks although it didnt take long at all, i expected much worse.. I guess they just did a light touch on by perhaps checking my name against their databases ( like what AFP does )


----------



## sylvia_australia

Thank you dear for your such a nice and kind words for me.

Thank alot.



jre05 said:


> sylvia australia is so active and excited  i see from the way you give likes to all comments, liked that. That shows your positive and full spirit of being our active and sportive and gregarious personality in our forum family.
> 
> You see, we get happiness if somebody praises us, and we also get so much happiness by praising others and you get the both (praised by others as well as you praise others). Your day and moments will be positive and cheerful always  :tea:
> 
> Many many cheers and best wishes. Will catch you in ozi
> 
> best regards,
> jr


----------



## rajpandya

*Skill assesment recieved*

Dear All,

I am new to this thread,

I have just recieved my skill assessment from vetassess and its positive,

I have applied for state sponsorship 190,

my profile is listed in canberra and sydney,

Can you ppl suggest which one is better in terms of job prospects and cost of living,

Would appreciate your suggestions


----------



## vinnie88

solarik said:


> My CO didn't tell even that she received requsted docs. From 1 Nov silence


im guessing your COs initial is either L or BD ? lolz


----------



## vinnie88

rajpandya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new to this thread,
> 
> I have just recieved my skill assessment from vetassess and its positive,
> 
> I have applied for state sponsorship 190,
> 
> my profile is listed in canberra and sydney,
> 
> Can you ppl suggest which one is better in terms of job prospects and cost of living,
> 
> Would appreciate your suggestions


I would say if youre single and want to make good money with good benefits then try to look up for government positions in canberra Housing is cheaper there too and eveything else is pretty much the same price with the rest of Australia. 

If you are migrating with family, then I would say melboune or sydney are good options are there's more entertainment there and they are generally better cities for professionals who are also very very outgoing. so it depends on your career goals and your own personality as well...


----------



## sylvia_australia

manubadboy said:


> thand rakhi prem bhai.. You should have grant this week!!:d


dear manu. Thank you for your support. 

How can i keep myself calm and relax when i do not have a beautiful and cute neighbor as that of you.
This is the only and main reason i want want to move to australia as early as possible moreover my tea is also getting cool day by day..


----------



## jerry9

*Congrats to all those who got grant today!*


----------



## s_agrasen

rajpandya said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new to this thread,
> 
> I have just recieved my skill assessment from vetassess and its positive,
> 
> I have applied for state sponsorship 190,
> 
> my profile is listed in canberra and sydney,
> 
> Can you ppl suggest which one is better in terms of job prospects and cost of living,
> 
> Would appreciate your suggestions


Avo avo Rajbhai......Km Cho??

By the way, for which profile you are applying for ??? Based on occupations details, forum members will be able to help you out. By backgroud, you will find more Indians in Sydney as well job opportunities are more. HOwever, Canberra is base for Some of government organizations in Australia. 

Seniors, please correct me if I am wrong....


----------



## s_agrasen

sylvia_australia said:


> dear manu. Thank you for your support.
> 
> How can i keep myself calm and relax when i do not have a beautiful and cute neighbor as that of you.
> This is the only and main reason i want want to move to australia as early as possible moreover my tea is also getting cool day by day..


Hey Sylvia, 

Once you have golden mail, I am sure, your tea will never be cold....always Hot...


----------



## shk

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> shk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you FireToy !!!!!!


----------



## deepajose

sylvia_australia said:


> Thank you dear for your such a nice and kind words for me.
> 
> Thank alot.


Me N you in same boat.. with EV ....


----------



## solarik

vinnie88 said:


> im guessing your COs initial is either L or BD ? lolz


BH, my dear BH  where are you?


----------



## jre05

vinnie88 said:


> guys, did your CO's ever tell you that you will be refereed to ASIO for extra character checks ? because this happened to me and at the time, i was pretty much the only person from India on this forum who had to go through these checks although it didnt take long at all, i expected much worse.. I guess they just did a light touch on by perhaps checking my name against their databases ( like what AFP does )


Seeing your name, I remember the movie "My Cousin Vinny"  lol 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

sylvia_australia said:


> Thank you dear for your such a nice and kind words for me.
> 
> Thank alot.


  It was my pleasure, I get happiness by people like you who makes other's happy and interesting 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## green_apple

agaoe33 said:


> Hey firetoy, your prediction came true. I've just been assigned a CO: Team 7 Adelaide, initials: AR. Docs required: Medicals and PCC.
> 
> Does anybody know something about my CO?
> 
> All the best guys


Hi ageoe, Ihave the same CO but don't know how fast he is  we hope for the best bro


----------



## sachdevar

Hello Friends,

I have an query for medicals...
My HAPID for medicals generated against old passport number , where as it was cancelled before i logged my visa application , but after lodging visa application, i also uploaded new passport and Co has been informed.

What should i do now ?


----------



## Pardee

deepajose said:


> Yep you also have same CO right? I uplaoded all the requested docs on 11th Nov on e-visa and the status still shows, required or requested ...
> 
> THey have not checked it i believe.. Lets wait..


Hi
Most of the Case Officers do not update the e visa page
Besides they have got requested docks. They will
Update at the final stage when your case will be 
Finalised 
Kind regards
From Punjab


----------



## srikar

Birender said:


> oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!!
> 
> Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!!
> 
> thank you soo much everyone ... Firetoy, felix, ojhaa, kmann, terminator1, colombo, and i m sure must have missed some more names.. You all made this journey really nice. Thank you sooooo much!! Mmmmuuuuaaaaaahhhhh!!!
> 
> i am still digesting this.. Will get back to you soon!!
> 
> Thanks again to all of you...


Very happy for you man,Finally your wait paid off.
Congrats and all the best.


----------



## shk

Sazzad H said:


> My CO requested Med, PCC and additional docs on 12 Nov,13 and i have done my Med and provided PCC to my agent. Hopefully i will provide all the necessary docs(IELTS of Spouse, Payslips and Bank Statement) by this week. Any idea how much time it will take after that to get grant?



There is no specific time frame. Some of them have got grant the next day of submitting docs, some after2,3 days , some same week .

As a general trend, COs take ~10 to 15 days to look at the response for additional docs . 

In my case , after 10 days, i called up the CO - direct number . She checked for may mail while putting me on hold. then she said she got the mail, but did not get a chance to look at the docs sent and that she will get back within 3 days and then on the 3rd working day i got grant.

hope this helps.


----------



## varsja

Hi All

After getting the grant should I mail the nominated state about the grant and Is it enough if I include the grant numbers of my family's and mine....


----------



## deepajose

Pardee said:


> Hi
> Most of the Case Officers do not update the e visa page
> Besides they have got requested docks. They will
> Update at the final stage when your case will be
> Finalised
> Kind regards
> From Punjab


Thanks for the info.. I think after additional docs request(apart from meds and pcc) it will might take another 2-3 weeks.. again depends on CO...


----------



## akshay1229

s_agrasen said:


> Avo avo Rajbhai......Km Cho??
> 
> By the way, for which profile you are applying for ??? Based on occupations details, forum members will be able to help you out. By backgroud, you will find more Indians in Sydney as well job opportunities are more. HOwever, Canberra is base for Some of government organizations in Australia.
> 
> Seniors, please correct me if I am wrong....


Heya..again gujju mate...agrasen..from where, PM me your gtalk or Skype...we have made small group for Gujaratis..welcome...


----------



## olways

shk said:


> There is no specific time frame. Some of them have got grant the next day of submitting docs, some after2,3 days , some same week .
> 
> As a general trend, COs take ~10 to 15 days to look at the response for additional docs .
> 
> In my case , after 10 days, i called up the CO - direct number . She checked for may mail while putting me on hold. then she said she got the mail, but did not get a chance to look at the docs sent and that she will get back within 3 days and then on the 3rd working day i got grant.
> 
> hope this helps.


Hi. I submitted all required docs on a month ago and since then have been waiting for my grant letter. The CO notified me that my application is going through routine checking procedure. So, I beleive there is no fixed timeframe for the grant after submission of all docs. At least, that's what I am experiencing.


----------



## 0z_dream

Yahooooooooooo
i m really happy my frnd, we used to be crazy thinking abt OLD , NEW DEDUCTION , NO DEDUCTION..  and its a boost to me ..:lalala::lalala:


Birender said:


> oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!!
> 
> Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!!
> 
> thank you soo much everyone ... Firetoy, felix, ojhaa, kmann, terminator1, colombo, and i m sure must have missed some more names.. You all made this journey really nice. Thank you sooooo much!! Mmmmuuuuaaaaaahhhhh!!!
> 
> i am still digesting this.. Will get back to you soon!!
> 
> Thanks again to all of you...


----------



## 0z_dream

meetusingh1308 said:


> O my friend!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got mine tooooooo  yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!! finally some good news for us
> 
> Let's party now :rockon::drum::rockon::rockon::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats meetusingh...:cheer2:


----------



## Rushi

Hi,

Congrats to all who got their grants today. 

Any idea about team 4 - HG guys? is she/he good? 
I did my my medical test today. Will they upload all the necessary reports today itself?

Rushi


----------



## ram2013

sowmyaraghuraman said:


> Congrats Ram.... all the best!


Many thanks sowmya

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : 15nov2013


----------



## olways

goodguy2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an urgent query. May U please help.
> 
> I did my Medicals on the 15th of November and just checked to find out if the Medical Cent. has uploaded my document by logging into skillselect website using my trn and to my surprise I got this msg
> 
> &#147;No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship&#148;:argue:
> 
> I think its weird :frusty:
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


It is not weird. In fact, it is very normal. Once your medicals get cleared, the message in the system changes to what you see now. So, everything's fine!


----------



## ram2013

ariyawansha81 said:


> Congrats bro... !!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Frankly Now the big tension is stating .... what to do next, how to move, when to move, what should i take from here ..... many more problems ... lol shall we start a new thread for that also?


Many thanks dude

R u going to nsw? 

There are already few threads for those moving soon. 

I have already started compiling roadmap for the stuffs to do after visa grant n put in excel file. 

Will share u my stuffs 

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : 15nov2013


----------



## ram2013

ariyawansha81 said:


> Congrats bro... !!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Frankly Now the big tension is stating .... what to do next, how to move, when to move, what should i take from here ..... many more problems ... lol shall we start a new thread for that also?


Mid jan onwards is good time to move to nsw as the weather n job market will be good. 

If u r flying from srilanka u must check which airlines is best to carry max luggage. Also what u must do before starting like opening bank account from india, checking for shared accommodations , applying for jobs via consultants.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : 15nov2013


----------



## shk

olways said:


> Hi. I submitted all required docs on a month ago and since then have been waiting for my grant letter. The CO notified me that my application is going through routine checking procedure. So, I beleive there is no fixed timeframe for the grant after submission of all docs. At least, that's what I am experiencing.


After receiving form 80, COs might decide to go for checking procedure. not sure what this decision is based upon, may be if one has travelled many countries, one has high risk coutries as origin etc.. 

this is done only for selected folks based on some criterion which is not known to me fully.


----------



## weel

Rushi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats to all who got their grants today.
> 
> Any idea about team 4 - HG guys? is she/he good?
> I did my my medical test today. Will they upload all the necessary reports today itself?
> 
> Rushi


Hi Rushi,

Normally it will take two days to upload the medical reports (if there is no any problems with the reports), because the HIV test report will take longer time. most probably tomorrow evening or Wednesday morning they will upload your reports. Once they upload it you can see the changes of your medical status in the e-visa page.


----------



## Rushi

weel said:


> Hi Rushi,
> 
> Normally it will take two days to upload the medical reports (if there is no any problems with the reports), because the HIV test report will take longer time. most probably tomorrow evening or Wednesday morning they will upload your reports. Once they upload it you can see the changes of your medical status in the e-visa page.


Thanks weel.....


----------



## sachdevar

Hello Friends,

I have an query for medicals...

My HAPID for medicals generated against old passport number , where as it was cancelled before i logged my visa application , but after lodging visa application, i also uploaded new passport and Co has been informed.

What should i do now ?


----------



## sunilnanda

I also got the invitation.


----------



## Sam2304

sunilnanda said:


> I also got the invitation.


Hey sunil, congrats. Whats your eoi submission date? N points you claimed?


----------



## Birender

akshay1229 said:


> By the way..u missed my name..


i am soo sorry mate... i was soo excited that i couldn't get all the names in my head..

But just for the information of all the people her on this forum..

This guy akshay1229 is one of the best members and a nice friend i made..

He is always ready with an answer and really helpfull..

Bro you rock... :rockon::rockon:


----------



## Birender

0z_dream said:


> Yahooooooooooo
> i m really happy my frnd, we used to be crazy thinking abt OLD , NEW DEDUCTION , NO DEDUCTION..  and its a boost to me ..:lalala::lalala:


Yesss.. that crazy stuff finally paid..

Keep up the good spirit mate.. and upload all the docs which can prove your relevant work ex..


----------



## Birender

srikar said:


> Very happy for you man,Finally your wait paid off.
> Congrats and all the best.


thanks a lot brother.. You have been a great help.. 

cheers!! would love to meet you personally.. 

Stay in touch.. !!


----------



## Birender

jre05 said:


> Dude
> 
> lol you were the ONLY one who was very worried abotu old ACS and all the time I see you were negative  HaHa  Quite natural
> 
> Congratulations. So you are with old ACS right? They didn't deduct any work experience right? You had 60 points including all your experience of 3+ for which you claimed points as well as old acs?
> 
> Correct?


Yesss.. i had old ACS with 3 years of work ex... NO work ex deduction.. thank god ray:

I claimed all the work ex... and i had 60 points..


----------



## srikar

Birender said:


> thanks a lot brother.. You have been a great help..
> 
> cheers!! would love to meet you personally..
> 
> Stay in touch.. !!


I am reaching Syd on Jan 23,Ready to meet anytime after Jan 24,BTW when r u planning to move


----------



## jre05

Birender said:


> Yesss.. i had old ACS with 3 years of work ex... NO work ex deduction.. thank god ray:
> 
> I claimed all the work ex... and i had 60 points..


Great dude, its a positive news for all of us. Thank you for sharing and wish you all good luck in your journey to Australia.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## nindu

*190 NSW granted*

Hi Friends,

Today I got my NSW SS 190 visa grant letter!!!!

Thanks you all for your support prayers wishes, suggestion and also thanking a lot to my case officer RF and GSM Team 8 Adelaide for granting me the visa!!


Wish you all success at the earliest!!

ACS:+ve 12/12/12, NSW 05/07/13-24/07/13, Lodge: 24/08/13, Medical:4/10/2013,Pcc/AFP:9/10/13, CO: 8/10/13, Additional Docs:31/10/13; Grant: 18/11/2013


----------



## Birender

srikar said:


> Very happy for you man,Finally your wait paid off.
> Congrats and all the best.


thank you soo much brother


----------



## Birender

srikar said:


> I am reaching Syd on Jan 23,Ready to meet anytime after Jan 24,BTW when r u planning to move


I am planning to move to melbourne in May 2014.. I got some friends there... 

Lets meet and watch cricket world cup matches together...


----------



## Birender

jre05 said:


> Great dude, its a positive news for all of us. Thank you for sharing and wish you all good luck in your journey to Australia.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


thank you soo much for your wishes brother


----------



## nindu

*190 visa granted today!!*

Hi Friends,

Today I got my NSW SS 190 visa grant letter!!!!

Thanks you all for your support prayers wishes, suggestion and also thanking a lot to my case officer RF and GSM Team 8 Adelaide for granting me the visa!!


Wish you all success at the earliest!!

ACS:+ve 12/12/12, NSW 05/07/13-24/07/13, Lodge: 24/08/13, Medical:4/10/2013,Pcc/AFP:9/10/13, CO: 8/10/13, Additional Docs:31/10/13; Grant: 18/11/2013


----------



## terminator1

Birender said:


> oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!! GRANT!!
> 
> Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!! Yayy!!!
> 
> thank you soo much everyone ... Firetoy, felix, ojhaa, kmann, terminator1, colombo, and i m sure must have missed some more names.. You all made this journey really nice. Thank you sooooo much!! Mmmmuuuuaaaaaahhhhh!!!
> 
> i am still digesting this.. Will get back to you soon!!
> 
> Thanks again to all of you...


happy for you birenderiye...
congrats :bounce::drum:


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations to all those received the grants and CO allocated.


----------



## cfernandes

Congratulations. Have a great life ahead!!!

Regards
C



nindu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I got my NSW SS 190 visa grant letter!!!!
> 
> Thanks you all for your support prayers wishes, suggestion and also thanking a lot to my case officer RF and GSM Team 8 Adelaide for granting me the visa!!
> 
> 
> Wish you all success at the earliest!!
> 
> ACS:+ve 12/12/12, NSW 05/07/13-24/07/13, Lodge: 24/08/13, Medical:4/10/2013,Pcc/AFP:9/10/13, CO: 8/10/13, Additional Docs:31/10/13; Grant: 18/11/2013


----------



## jre05

nindu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I got my NSW SS 190 visa grant letter!!!!
> 
> Thanks you all for your support prayers wishes, suggestion and also thanking a lot to my case officer RF and GSM Team 8 Adelaide for granting me the visa!!
> 
> 
> Wish you all success at the earliest!!
> 
> ACS:+ve 12/12/12, NSW 05/07/13-24/07/13, Lodge: 24/08/13, Medical:4/10/2013,Pcc/AFP:9/10/13, CO: 8/10/13, Additional Docs:31/10/13; Grant: 18/11/2013


Congratulations Nindu, I am so glad and happy for you  

All the best further 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## midhunnellore

How is Brisbanse GSM Team 34 .. Read somewhere that they do lot of external checks compared to all the other teams. Is that true?

My wife has been diagnosed diabetic during the medicals and further tests were recommended by the diagnostic center the next day and after that the status turned"No more health checkups are require.....". Other tests has been okay.

My CO asked for further documents which I submitted on the same day(16-Nov-2013). However, she did not put any query related to Medicals.

Does this mean Medicals are okay? Or is there a chance that they still refer the medicals to MOC?


----------



## G D SINGH

Birender said:


> thank you soo much brother


This parkash utsav got you the biggest gift..!

Congratulations veer..!

All the best for your journey ahead...! 

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

nindu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I got my NSW SS 190 visa grant letter!!!!
> 
> Thanks you all for your support prayers wishes, suggestion and also thanking a lot to my case officer RF and GSM Team 8 Adelaide for granting me the visa!!
> 
> 
> Wish you all success at the earliest!!
> 
> ACS:+ve 12/12/12, NSW 05/07/13-24/07/13, Lodge: 24/08/13, Medical:4/10/2013,Pcc/AFP:9/10/13, CO: 8/10/13, Additional Docs:31/10/13; Grant: 18/11/2013


Congratulations Nindu..!

All the best for future..!

Regds
GD


----------



## olways

midhunnellore said:


> How is Brisbanse GSM Team 34 .. Read somewhere that they do lot of external checks compared to all the other teams. Is that true?
> 
> My wife has been diagnosed diabetic during the medicals and further tests were recommended by the diagnostic center the next day and after that the status turned"No more health checkups are require.....". Other tests has been okay.
> 
> My CO asked for further documents which I submitted on the same day(16-Nov-2013). However, she did not put any query related to Medicals.
> 
> Does this mean Medicals are okay? Or is there a chance that they still refer the medicals to MOC?


Most likely everything is OK. However, in your grant letter your CO might ask your spouse to take additional check-ups after your arrival to Australia. That's what one of my friends had in her grant letter.


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats nindu*




nindu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I got my NSW SS 190 visa grant letter!!!!
> 
> Thanks you all for your support prayers wishes, suggestion and also thanking a lot to my case officer RF and GSM Team 8 Adelaide for granting me the visa!!
> 
> 
> Wish you all success at the earliest!!
> 
> ACS:+ve 12/12/12, NSW 05/07/13-24/07/13, Lodge: 24/08/13, Medical:4/10/2013,Pcc/AFP:9/10/13, CO: 8/10/13, Additional Docs:31/10/13; Grant: 18/11/2013


----------



## sylvia_australia

Grant grant grant
Got grant today.
Thanx forr your support love and help.
Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
Thanx alot.
Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more


----------



## JJ_TN

Congratulations to all those who have got Grants and CO Allocations!!!


----------



## olways

sylvia_australia said:


> grant grant grant
> got grant today.
> Thanx forr your support love and help.
> Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
> Thanx alot.
> Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more


congrats.


----------



## Vincentluf

sylvia_australia said:


> Grant grant grant
> Got grant today.
> Thanx forr your support love and help.
> Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
> Thanx alot.
> Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more


Wow Sylvia Congratulationnnnnnnnnnnnnnnns!!!

At what time you got your Grant?

Your application was processed in Team 34?

REgards
Vincent


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

nindu*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

sylvia_australia*








​


----------



## deepajose

sylvia_australia said:


> Grant grant grant
> Got grant today.
> Thanx forr your support love and help.
> Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
> Thanx alot.
> Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more


Hey man .. COngrats.... Party Time... 

EV rocks..


----------



## deepajose

Vincentluf said:


> Wow Sylvia Congratulationnnnnnnnnnnnnnnns!!!
> 
> At what time you got your Grant?
> 
> Your application was processed in Team 34?
> 
> REgards
> Vincent


His team is Adelaide Team 8...


----------



## Rushi

sylvia_australia said:


> Grant grant grant
> Got grant today.
> Thanx forr your support love and help.
> Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
> Thanx alot.
> Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more



Congratz sylvia_australia


----------



## mithu93ku

*Heartiest congratulations sylvia_australia*




sylvia_australia said:


> Grant grant grant
> Got grant today.
> Thanx forr your support love and help.
> Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
> Thanx alot.
> Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more


----------



## Birender

terminator1 said:


> happy for you birenderiye...
> congrats :bounce::drum:


thanks a lot brother.. 

your wishes mean a lot..


----------



## Birender

G D SINGH said:


> This parkash utsav got you the biggest gift..!
> 
> Congratulations veer..!
> 
> All the best for your journey ahead...!
> 
> Regds
> GD


thanks a lot brother..

Guru Nanak blessed me with the best gift on his birthday..


----------



## Birender

sylvia_australia said:


> Grant grant grant
> Got grant today.
> Thanx forr your support love and help.
> Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
> Thanx alot.
> Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more


congratulations veere..

you were liking every post on this thread from this morning..

That was kinda fishy to me... I somewhere knew that you got a grant..


----------



## green_apple

BIG Congratulations to *sylvia_australia*!!!!!!


----------



## sylvia_australia

Got grant today


----------



## midhunnellore

olways said:


> Most likely everything is OK. However, in your grant letter your CO might ask your spouse to take additional check-ups after your arrival to Australia. That's what one of my friends had in her grant letter.



That is a really interesting thing to know. I did not see any one say that so far.

Firetoy/Felix,

something for all of us to note.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Vincentluf said:


> Wow Sylvia Congratulationnnnnnnnnnnnnnnns!!!
> 
> At what time you got your Grant?
> 
> Your application was processed in Team 34?
> 
> REgards
> Vincent


11.54 indian time


----------



## midhunnellore

Its grants Galore today.. Possible that the teams are clearing their long queues before they go on a holiday???? . Please clear mine too .

Any one from Team 34?


----------



## Vincentluf

midhunnellore said:


> Its grants Galore today.. Possible that the teams are clearing their long queues before they go on a holiday???? . Please clear mine too .
> 
> Any one from Team 34?


I'm from T34 as well


----------



## RedDevil19

sylvia_australia said:


> Grant grant grant
> Got grant today.
> Thanx forr your support love and help.
> Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
> Thanx alot.
> Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more


Congrats Prem bhai...........enjoy and party hard 

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## manubadboy

sylvia_australia said:


> Grant grant grant
> Got grant today.
> Thanx forr your support love and help.
> Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
> Thanx alot.
> Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more


Arre mere prem Bhai.. Dhaansu wali news.. Amazing man.. Congratulations.. Have an amazing party and now teach those innocent students something.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## Firetoy

midhunnellore said:


> That is a really interesting thing to know. I did not see any one say that so far.
> 
> Firetoy/Felix,
> 
> something for all of us to note.


I did see that before


----------



## JJ_TN

Hi Firetoy,

I have done my medicals on 14/11. Now the organize medicals link got disappeared and the following message is getting displayed: "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" - What does this mean? "Health, Evidence of" is still showing as "Recommended".

Also I have uploaded the PCC under "Character, Evidence of" but is still showing as "Required" however all the other documents are under "Received" status. Not sure why the status is not getting changed even after a week I uploaded the documents! Can you help me to understand this. 

I would also like to get your predictions for me mate!

Cheers


----------



## praveenreddy

sylvia_australia said:


> Grant grant grant
> Got grant today.
> Thanx forr your support love and help.
> Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
> Thanx alot.
> Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more



Congratulations Sylvia Happy to hear this wonderful news. Best of luck for your future endevours .:clap2::clap2:


----------



## 0z_dream

sylvia_australia said:


> Grant grant grant
> Got grant today.
> Thanx forr your support love and help.
> Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
> Thanx alot.
> Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more


Congrats Sylvia_australia:clap2:


----------



## rvijay

sylvia_australia said:


> Grant grant grant
> Got grant today.
> Thanx forr your support love and help.
> Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
> Thanx alot.
> Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more


Congrats!!!


----------



## Firetoy

Hi JJ!
If the organize medicals link has disappeared, it means that your medicals are cleared and finalised. The documents link that shows required, well, don't pay much attention to them. Your CO will change them when he/she is assigned to your case (mine disappeared when my CO was assigned). You are on 190, the first week of December may bring good news for you 



JJ_TN said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> I have done my medicals on 14/11. Now the organize medicals link got disappeared and the following message is getting displayed: "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" - What does this mean? "Health, Evidence of" is still showing as "Recommended".
> 
> Also I have uploaded the PCC under "Character, Evidence of" but is still showing as "Required" however all the other documents are under "Received" status. Not sure why the status is not getting changed even after a week I uploaded the documents! Can you help me to understand this.
> 
> I would also like to get your predictions for me mate!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## jre05

sylvia_australia said:


> Grant grant grant
> Got grant today.
> Thanx forr your support love and help.
> Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
> Thanx alot.
> Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more


Hey Sylvia

Wow thats a GREAT news, many congratulations. You see, you were so energetic, with full spirit and positive and even I and many others praised your excitement and your active generous likes of all comments by friends here, and wow you got grant  Yous ee, being affirmative, high spiritied and positive always brings positive fortune   

I AM REALLY VERY HAPPY FOR YOU. ENJOY YOUR FUTURE IN AUSTRALIA MY DEAR BUDDY  :tea:

Big applause for your good news :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Best regards,
JR


----------



## midhunnellore

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> I have done my medicals on 14/11. Now the organize medicals link got disappeared and the following message is getting displayed: "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" - What does this mean? "Health, Evidence of" is still showing as "Recommended".
> 
> Also I have uploaded the PCC under "Character, Evidence of" but is still showing as "Required" however all the other documents are under "Received" status. Not sure why the status is not getting changed even after a week I uploaded the documents! Can you help me to understand this.
> 
> I would also like to get your predictions for me mate!
> 
> Cheers



You can ignore it. The diagnostic center will upload all the documents.

Please front load FORM80 as well. And ignore this too if you have uploaded the docs.

CO will take care of rest of the things and ask you for further docs as and when necessary


----------



## JJ_TN

Firetoy said:


> Hi JJ!
> If the organize medicals link has disappeared, it means that your medicals are cleared and finalised. The documents link that shows required, well, don't pay much attention to them. Your CO will change them when he/she is assigned to your case (mine disappeared when my CO was assigned). You are on 190, the first week of December may bring good news for you


Great to hear this from you Firetoy 

Appreciate your quick response and effort!

Cheers!


----------



## JJ_TN

midhunnellore said:


> You can ignore it. The diagnostic center will upload all the documents.
> 
> Please front load FORM80 as well. And ignore this too if you have uploaded the docs.
> 
> CO will take care of rest of the things and ask you for further docs as and when necessary



Thanks a lot midhunnellore 

I have not uploaded Form 1221 or Form 80 intentionally for the following reasons:

1. We will get to know once the CO is allocated, just in case if these forms are required and requested by the CO.
2. As Firetoy mentioned in one of the replies earlier, these forms are not mandatory and why to burn our fingers unnecessarily (as we never know what issue will blow up!) as these are not mentioned as mandatory!

Correct me If I'm wrong!


----------



## praveenreddy

Firetoy said:


> Hi JJ!
> If the organize medicals link has disappeared, it means that your medicals are cleared and finalised. The documents link that shows required, well, don't pay much attention to them. Your CO will change them when he/she is assigned to your case (mine disappeared when my CO was assigned). You are on 190, the first week of December may bring good news for you


Hi,

Hey Firetoy tell me how many of them got grants and co allocations from your prediction list posted morning.You really rock brother your predictions are almost comming true.

Well done, Firetoy! I can't express how much I appreciate your efforts. It's great to have someone as special as you in the forum!

You have made us all relief from affliction, grief, etc, with your sincere determination and serious efforts of maintaining spread sheet, daily predictions and swift responses, With the same spirit and zeal, you shall always make us a feeling of relief or consolation in uderstanding the process of applications. 
Well done and Congratulations.


----------



## JJ_TN

praveenreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hey Firetoy tell me how many of them got grants and co allocations from your prediction list posted morning.You really rock brother your predictions are almost comming true.
> 
> Well done, Firetoy! I can't express how much I appreciate your efforts. It's great to have someone as special as you in the forum!
> 
> You have made us all relief from affliction, grief, etc, with your sincere determination and serious efforts of maintaining spread sheet, daily predictions and swift responses, With the same spirit and zeal, you shall always make us a feeling of relief or consolation in uderstanding the process of applications.
> Well done and Congratulations.


I totally agree with you Praveen 

We are really fortunate to have Firetoy with us!


----------



## ariyawansha81

*Thx Bro*



ram2013 said:


> Many thanks dude
> 
> R u going to nsw?
> 
> There are already few threads for those moving soon.
> 
> I have already started compiling roadmap for the stuffs to do after visa grant n put in excel file.
> 
> Will share u my stuffs
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : 15nov2013


I am moving to ACT , Not to NSW...
thank you very much for your kindness ...


----------



## RedDevil19

Firetoy my friend ur predictions are bang on. 

So much excited now.

*Got my CO today. SM from Team 4 Adelaide *. 

Asked for partner form 80 and medicals. 

Medicals are getting uploaded tomorrow evening as per clinic and form 80 today evening. We uploaded form 1221 but not 80. 

Looks like I ll get grant as per my prediction


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

RedDevil19*








​


----------



## Firetoy

praveenreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hey Firetoy tell me how many of them got grants and co allocations from your prediction list posted morning.You really rock brother your predictions are almost comming true.
> 
> Well done, Firetoy! I can't express how much I appreciate your efforts. It's great to have someone as special as you in the forum!
> 
> You have made us all relief from affliction, grief, etc, with your sincere determination and serious efforts of maintaining spread sheet, daily predictions and swift responses, With the same spirit and zeal, you shall always make us a feeling of relief or consolation in uderstanding the process of applications.
> Well done and Congratulations.





JJ_TN said:


> I totally agree with you Praveen
> 
> We are really fortunate to have Firetoy with us!


Thank you guys!
I really appreciate your words 

Praveen, I'm not sure how many grants and allocations, about 6 in total I think.I hope you can tell me that you've got your grant this week too!


----------



## Vaibhav_R

Hi All,

I have applied for 190 visa with SS VIC on 11th Nov. But then realized that I might have incorrectly updated my spouse functional english as 'yes' instead of 'no'

Will I be able to update the same after submitting the application? Please help me to resolve this issue asap.


----------



## RedDevil19

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> RedDevil19*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank u so much 

Now waiting for the final one of "VISA GRANTED"


----------



## RedDevil19

Guys anybody with the CO SM from Team 4 Adelaide wud like to share how fast he/she is???

Thanks


----------



## Rider

sylvia_australia said:


> Grant grant grant
> Got grant today.
> Thanx forr your support love and help.
> Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
> Thanx alot.
> Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more


Congratulations.... All the best


----------



## olways

Vaibhav_R said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa with SS VIC on 11th Nov. But then realized that I might have incorrectly updated my spouse functional english as 'yes' instead of 'no'
> 
> Will I be able to update the same after submitting the application? Please help me to resolve this issue asap.


CO will contact you and will ask you to upload your spouse's proof of functional English. You may then tell your CO that you want to pay 2nd visa application charge instead. In my opinion, they won't ask you for reasons. In my case, CO asked me to provide functional English score even though I have explicitly stated in my application that my spouse doesn't have functional English. So, nothing to worry.


----------



## Vaibhav_R

olways said:


> CO will contact you and will ask you to upload your spouse's proof of functional English. You may then tell your CO that you want to pay 2nd visa application charge instead. In my opinion, they won't ask you for reasons. In my case, CO asked me to provide functional English score even though I have explicitly stated in my application that my spouse doesn't have functional English. So, nothing to worry.


Thanks olways for the clarification. Will this result in rejection in any case?

Am bit worried about this bcoz CO shud not say that i am unable to prove what i have mentioned in the application on the spouse functional english.

Senior Expats, pls clarify this.


----------



## Ashrom

congrats to all who got their grants.... Team 8 has finally started to move now..


----------



## olways

Vaibhav_R said:


> Thanks olways for the clarification. Will this result in rejection in any case?
> 
> Am bit worried about this bcoz CO shud not say that i am unable to prove what i have mentioned in the application on the spouse functional english.
> 
> Senior Expats, pls clarify this.


They do not and will not reject applications for such minor errors. You are not claiming any points for this. Also, if you are so worried aboit it you can kindly explain it to your CO when he/she gets assigned. Even if you make mistakes in most important parts of your applications such as passport's serial number, you still have a chance to correct that by filling out additional forms. Hope it helps.


----------



## olways

nindu said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I got my NSW SS 190 visa grant letter!!!!
> 
> Thanks you all for your support prayers wishes, suggestion and also thanking a lot to my case officer RF and GSM Team 8 Adelaide for granting me the visa!!
> 
> Wish you all success at the earliest!!
> 
> ACS:+ve 12/12/12, NSW 05/07/13-24/07/13, Lodge: 24/08/13, Medical:4/10/2013,Pcc/AFP:9/10/13, CO: 8/10/13, Additional Docs:31/10/13; Grant: 18/11/2013


Congratulations!


----------



## Vaibhav_R

olways said:


> They do not and will not reject applications for such minor errors. You are not claiming any points for this. Also, if you are so worried aboit it you can kindly explain it to your CO when he/she gets assigned. Even if you make mistakes in most important parts of your applications such as passport's serial number, you still have a chance to correct that by filling out additional forms. Hope it helps.



Yes olways, this definitely helps. Will wait for the CO to get back on this.

Thank you very much for your quick reply. By the way, whats your timeline?


----------



## sunilnanda

Sam2304 said:


> Hey sunil, congrats. Whats your eoi submission date? N points you claimed?


See my signature: EOI App: 4 July 13 / Subclass 189 with 60 pts


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Hi All*

Hello friends

I have got invitation today for 189 visa class.
Can anyone please list ot the documents which i have to upload along with visa lodgement like form80, appointment letter, form16 etc etc.
Also, do i have to scan originals and upload them without attesting from notary or needs to upload notarized scanned copies?
I read somewhere that SD which i have submitted along with my CDR also needs to be uploaded. Is it true? Actually, i dont have original SD as have submitted that with my CDR.

Please seniors your guidance is highly appreciated...


----------



## tarangoyal

Firetoy said:


> People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:
> agaoe33
> exp2aus
> Go
> tarangoyal
> RedDevil19
> Gayamona
> ds99
> Midhun Kumar Reddy
> srmumtaz
> Sandeep
> Timur
> bhanu
> itisme
> Jullz
> 
> Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:
> Ashkay1229
> Sylvia_Australia
> Vicentluf
> Birender
> Rupa Pankaj
> Praveenredy
> Maverick123
> Solarik
> Amitso
> Florence1222
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H


i got the fourth position.. i am tired of waiting and waiting .. i registered my ielts in September 2012  :mmph: :frusty:

Just hoping for the best now..


----------



## terminator1

midhunnellore said:


> How is Brisbanse GSM Team 34 .. Read somewhere that they do lot of external checks compared to all the other teams. Is that true?
> 
> My wife has been diagnosed diabetic during the medicals and further tests were recommended by the diagnostic center the next day and after that the status turned"No more health checkups are require.....". Other tests has been okay.
> 
> My CO asked for further documents which I submitted on the same day(16-Nov-2013). However, she did not put any query related to Medicals.
> 
> Does this mean Medicals are okay? Or is there a chance that they still refer the medicals to MOC?


t34 has one of the oldest astute case officers... some of them have been working since 2003... and yes they are very stringent in the visa process.


----------



## Sad Fishie

manubadboy said:


> Dont worry about it. I had the same message till the day I got the grant and I woke up to see my grant letter instead of this message :tea:





terminator1 said:


> t34 has one of the oldest astute case officers... some of them have been working since 2003... and yes they are very stringent in the visa process.


Terminator have you for your grant yet? I know you were waiting for a long time becaof the checks. Are they done yet? 

My co is from t34 but she's quite nice. Only trouble is my case is stuck in checks. 

Mine are still in process the co told me its a 12 month wait so that's quite upsetting.


----------



## terminator1

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have got invitation today for 189 visa class.
> Can anyone please list ot the documents which i have to upload along with visa lodgement like form80, appointment letter, form16 etc etc.
> Also, do i have to scan originals and upload them without attesting from notary or needs to upload notarized scanned copies?
> I read somewhere that SD which i have submitted along with my CDR also needs to be uploaded. Is it true? Actually, i dont have original SD as have submitted that with my CDR.
> 
> Please seniors your guidance is highly appreciated...


Please go through this post by firetoy.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-3905.html#post2363698


----------



## terminator1

Sad Fishie said:


> Terminator have you for your grant yet? I know you were waiting for a long time becaof the checks. Are they done yet?
> 
> My co is from t34 but she's quite nice. Only trouble is my case is stuck in checks.
> 
> Mine are still in process the co told me its a 12 month wait so that's quite upsetting.


yup... mine dint go through external checks cauz i have traveled to very low risk countries in my past..
but most people from pakistan/bangladesh and middle east go through external checks...
all the best!


----------



## sendshaz

Hello Firetoy,
My name is missing in your list.kindly add my name also.


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> Ben 10 my friend, do not loose hope! I am here to see your grant and praying for you.
> This 1700 th post is dedicated to you. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Really i was happy with you guys ,caring, helping and praying alot for me  thanx my dear friends


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi all

Anyone here applied for NSW SS UNDER Financial Investment advisoelr category ??

Regrds
Santhosh


----------



## Ben 10

sylvia_australia said:


> Grant grant grant
> Got grant today.
> Thanx forr your support love and help.
> Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
> Thanx alot.
> Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more


Congrats


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> Really i was happy with you guys ,caring, helping and praying alot for me  thanx my dear friends


Hope some day we will meet in oz land , dear mate. :yo::yo:


----------



## Ben 10

ahmedhasan said:


> Yes Ben 10,
> 
> I assigned the CO on last July 15 with team 6 adeliade
> 
> Really I wish that you will grant the visa soon and for me as well.
> 
> best wishes



Thanx alot my dear friend 
Wish you the same for the grant


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> Hope some day we will meet in oz land , dear mate. :yo::yo:


Sure if i have a chance boss  

What happen to rocky ???


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> Sure if i have a chance boss
> 
> What happen to rocky ???


Do not know. May be busy in Adelaide . No updates from him so far. 

-- you will definitely getting your grant soon. But the question is, how will you carry on your forum mates?


----------



## GhouseYaseen

Hi Guys,

I having applied under 189 cat, 263111, I applied for EOI on 7th Nov and I received my Invite 17th November.
Thanks for your support all. Appreciate all your valuable advise for my further process.


Regards and God Bless 
Yaseen


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> Do not know. May be busy in Adelaide . No updates from him so far.
> 
> -- you will definitely getting your grant soon. But the question is, how will you carry on your forum mates?



I will surely help and guide the forum mates  i never forget them


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> I will surely help and guide the forum mates  i never forget them


Thats the sprit.


----------



## Timur

Guys

anybody knows email of DIAC where I could enquire about CO allocation to my case?

thanks


----------



## RedDevil19

Timur said:


> Guys
> 
> anybody knows email of DIAC where I could enquire about CO allocation to my case?
> 
> thanks


Hi Timur,

You can call on 0061 1300 364 613 to check if CO is allocated. They won't give u the details of CO but at least u ll come to know if u have a CO.

Keep TRN, Passport No., DOB and email ready.


----------



## goodguy2

GhouseYaseen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I having applied under 189 cat, 263111, I applied for EOI on 7th Nov and I received my Invite 17th November.
> Thanks for your support all. Appreciate all your valuable advise for my further process.
> 
> 
> Regards and God Bless
> Yaseen




Hi Yaseen,

How ya going?

Congratulations on the invite 

The only thing u need to do is lodge ur application now followed by PCC and Medicals.

I wish u the very best.

Even I have applied for 263111 and 189.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## akshay1229

Birender said:


> i am soo sorry mate... i was soo excited that i couldn't get all the names in my head..
> 
> But just for the information of all the people her on this forum..
> 
> This guy akshay1229 is one of the best members and a nice friend i made..
> 
> He is always ready with an answer and really helpfull..
> 
> Bro you rock... :rockon::rockon:


You praised a lot in public..anyways, I am really happy for your grant..just stay in touch...my gtalk is akshay1229.
Would appreciate your request on Gtalk.

Thank you very much for such kind words...


----------



## akshay1229

sylvia_australia said:


> Grant grant grant
> Got grant today.
> Thanx forr your support love and help.
> Tuhada yar aj pakka australia wala ho gaya.
> Thanx alot.
> Specially to mithu manu felic firetoy and many more


Today you guys, clears the ground with all out...many heartily congratulations...and good luck for your journey and new destination..


----------



## ALTACAHA

*first post (of many to come)*

Hi Everyone, 

this is my first post in my first forum for someone like me thinking of making the move to Australia.

a brief about who I am and what...

I work as a Customer Support Specialist (or Support Engineer) for a Medical Device company. I hold dual-citizenship (USA/Israel) and have been living in Israel for the past 19 years. I am about to be offered a position at our company's branch in North Ryde Australia and I am completely clueless. What do I mean by that? If they make me the offer (salary, that is). I have no idea what it means in regards to cost of living. We are a family of four, my wife and I, and two kids (7 and 6). I expect there to be a small "relocation package" but after a month or two I will be expected to be 'on my own'. I would expect it to take a while for my wife to find work. kids get situated, etc.. so we may need to rely on my salary alone in the beginning. I have no idea where to start in this forum. What is the cost of living in the area? (renting a three bedroom house or apartment). What are the areas like, taxes, what would be a reasonable salary to support a family of four? I don't have a clue where to start with all the questions, this is it.

thanks.

al.


----------



## midhunnellore

Palmarium said:


> CO is PM. Integrity check took so long. I think the integrity check for third world countries like mine takes long.


Waasup Guys!!. I see lot of silence these days!!! Nothing moving in team34?

I am also assigned to this team. Looks like the average number of days they take to process a case is 90 days.

Any one got grants in this week from this team?


----------



## NeoWilson

hi guys, on the attach documents page, I have these as "recommended". If I am not claiming any work experience point (i did work part time during high school but it's unrelated to my occupation and has indicated so on my application) or don't have a Uni certificate overseas, I don't have to attach anything right?



> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence Of


Also, should I *upload the receipt* of booking with medibank for medical exam? 
If I should, is it under Health Evidence (*Other*) ?

Just need confirmation from seniors

Thanks


----------



## ArpitMittal

Hi Guys,

I have a quick ques:
If CO gets allocated and finds that some of the docs (PCC etc) are not uploaded and hence requests them, then does this delays the visa application processing time substantially ?

Actually I lodged my visa on 25th of Oct but had to leave for my hometown for 3 weeks Diwali vacation. I have returned back last weekend and I am now completing the PCC and medicals. It seems that medical reports will take around 10 days to get uploaded.


----------



## hyksos

Good lucck to everyone else.


----------



## timex3536

*Visa Granted*

Hello Guys,

I got my visa granted few hours ago from team 34, CO - AA. Thanks all for your support.

Applied for System Analyst, 189 VISA.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

terminator1 said:


> Please go through this post by firetoy.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-3905.html#post2363698


Hi Terminator1
Thank you very much for the prompt reply.

However i have few questions. In this checklist it is mentioned that i have to provide job responsibilities on my company's letterhead but i dont have that. Even at the time of CDR i have submitted SD from my colleague. 
I afraid that i have sub,itted my original SD while my Assessment . Shall I again make that SD from my colleague and upload that SD only? Will that be fine?

Any one from the thread please...


----------



## rahul897

timex3536 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got my visa granted few hours ago from team 34, CO - AA. Thanks all for your support.
> 
> Applied for System Analyst, 189 VISA.


congrats
what are ur timelines


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

timex3536 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got my visa granted few hours ago from team 34, CO - AA. Thanks all for your support.
> 
> Applied for System Analyst, 189 VISA.


Congratulations buddy..Party time


----------



## timex3536

ACS-26112 |IELTS-7s: 14-Feb-2013|189 Invite: 15-July|189 Lodged: 2-Sep|MEDS: 15-Sep|PCC: 24-Sep|CO: 31-Oct|Grant: 19-Nov-2013


----------



## Vincentluf

timex3536 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got my visa granted few hours ago from team 34, CO - AA. Thanks all for your support.
> 
> Applied for System Analyst, 189 VISA.


Congrats dude!!

I'm from this team as well, can you please tell me when you applied?


----------



## gayamona

Hi Firetoy,

I got my case officer assigned today. Please update your spreadhsheet with the info.
Case officer L from Brisbane GSM team 34.


----------



## timex3536

189 visa Logged on 2 Sep 2013. CO allocated on 31 Oct. Grant 19 Nov ..  Details could be found in spread sheet. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Vincentluf

timex3536 said:


> 189 visa Logged on 2 Sep 2013. CO allocated on 31 Oct. Grant 19 Nov ..  Details could be found in spread sheet.
> 
> Thanks again.


Timex one more question please, did CO contacted you before or was it a direct grant ? Since I got a CO on 31st Oct I didnt received any communication.


----------



## timex3536

My CO had contacted me on 13 Sep and had requested for some correction. All documents front loaded.
_________________________________________________
ACS-26112 |IELTS-7s: 14-Feb-2013|189 Invite: 15-July|189 Lodged: 2-Sep|MEDS: 15-Sep|PCC: 24-Sep|CO: 31-Oct|Grant: 19-Nov-2013


----------



## ashish1137

timex3536 said:


> My CO had contacted me on 13 Sep and had requested for some correction. All documents front loaded.
> _________________________________________________
> ACS-26112 |IELTS-7s: 14-Feb-2013|189 Invite: 15-July|189 Lodged: 2-Sep|MEDS: 15-Sep|PCC: 24-Sep|CO: 31-Oct|Grant: 19-Nov-2013


Congratulations.


----------



## Vincentluf

Mates whats is happening, where are the Tuesday's Grants!!!


----------



## weel

Friends,

Finally CO assigned today (Adelaide team 4) and she asked my wife's PCC for UAE and Singapore.


----------



## Firetoy

NeoWilson said:


> hi guys, on the attach documents page, I have these as "recommended". If I am not claiming any work experience point (i did work part time during high school but it's unrelated to my occupation and has indicated so on my application) or don't have a Uni certificate overseas, I don't have to attach anything right?
> 
> Also, should I upload the receipt of booking with medibank for medical exam?
> If I should, is it under Health Evidence (Other) ?
> 
> Just need confirmation from seniors
> 
> Thanks


Forget the recommended links. Your CO will remove them when he starts with your file. Regarding the receipt for medicals. Upload it if it's going to be 28 days since you lodge your application. If not, no need


----------



## Rupa Pankaj

*Grant received*

yippieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

The wait, the jitters and the anxiety comes to an end or rather new ones will start now. Feels like a storm has just calmed down for good.

Yes I received my grant today for 189 Visa, a direct grant!!

Thanks to all you wonderful people who have been so helpful. This expat has been like a family where everyone is so helpful to each other. This is the only place where you get quality info and no fights 

Lets all continue to be good and helpful to each other where ever we go. Thats the way to a happy and peaceful life.

Hope all of you get quick grants

Many thanks to all of you who have helped me, but *Firetoy*, special tnx to u for all the good u r doing.. 

Am glad I got a direct grant, it took 78 days, and till now I dint know who the CO is. AA is the initials from T34 Brisbane.
Only thing I would suggest to people who are waiting is, Just forget about ur grant and get prepared to pack ur bags. Have patience!!!! its a virtue!! 

Happy and relieved!!!!!


Regards
Rupa


----------



## akshay1229

Rupa Pankaj said:


> yippieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> The wait, the jitters and the anxiety comes to an end or rather new ones will start now. Feels like a storm has just calmed down for good.
> 
> Yes I received my grant today for 189 Visa, a direct grant!!
> 
> Thanks to all you wonderful people who have been so helpful. This expat has been like a family where everyone is so helpful to each other. This is the only place where you get quality info and no fights
> 
> Lets all continue to be good and helpful to each other where ever we go. Thats the way to a happy and peaceful life.
> 
> Hope all of you get quick grants
> 
> Many thanks to all of you who have helped me, but Firetoy, special tnx to u for all the good u r doing..
> 
> Am glad I got a direct grant, it took 78 days, and till now I dint know who the CO is. AA is the initials from T34 Brisbane.
> Only thing I would suggest to people who are waiting is, Just forget about ur grant and get prepared to pack ur bags. Have patience!!!! its a virtue!!
> 
> Happy and relieved!!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


Hey...enjoy a day..many congratulations...


----------



## mithu93ku

Welcome to the expatforum. 


ALTACAHA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> this is my first post in my first forum for someone like me thinking of making the move to Australia.
> 
> a brief about who I am and what...
> 
> I work as a Customer Support Specialist (or Support Engineer) for a Medical Device company. I hold dual-citizenship (USA/Israel) and have been living in Israel for the past 19 years. I am about to be offered a position at our company's branch in North Ryde Australia and I am completely clueless. What do I mean by that? If they make me the offer (salary, that is). I have no idea what it means in regards to cost of living. We are a family of four, my wife and I, and two kids (7 and 6). I expect there to be a small "relocation package" but after a month or two I will be expected to be 'on my own'. I would expect it to take a while for my wife to find work. kids get situated, etc.. so we may need to rely on my salary alone in the beginning. I have no idea where to start in this forum. What is the cost of living in the area? (renting a three bedroom house or apartment). What are the areas like, taxes, what would be a reasonable salary to support a family of four? I don't have a clue where to start with all the questions, this is it.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> al.


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats Rupa Pankaj*



Rupa Pankaj said:


> yippieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> The wait, the jitters and the anxiety comes to an end or rather new ones will start now. Feels like a storm has just calmed down for good.
> 
> Yes I received my grant today for 189 Visa, a direct grant!!
> 
> Thanks to all you wonderful people who have been so helpful. This expat has been like a family where everyone is so helpful to each other. This is the only place where you get quality info and no fights
> 
> Lets all continue to be good and helpful to each other where ever we go. Thats the way to a happy and peaceful life.
> 
> Hope all of you get quick grants
> 
> Many thanks to all of you who have helped me, but *Firetoy*, special tnx to u for all the good u r doing..
> 
> Am glad I got a direct grant, it took 78 days, and till now I dint know who the CO is. AA is the initials from T34 Brisbane.
> Only thing I would suggest to people who are waiting is, Just forget about ur grant and get prepared to pack ur bags. Have patience!!!! its a virtue!!
> 
> Happy and relieved!!!!!
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


----------



## Vincentluf

Hello Rupa,

Congratulations!!!!!

Happy to hear that T34 is giving grants, hope this continues!!!

Cheers
Vincent


----------



## jerry9

timex3536 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got my visa granted few hours ago from team 34, CO - AA. Thanks all for your support.
> 
> Applied for System Analyst, 189 VISA.



Congrats timex 3536!


----------



## Birender

Rupa Pankaj said:


> yippieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> The wait, the jitters and the anxiety comes to an end or rather new ones will start now. Feels like a storm has just calmed down for good.
> 
> Yes I received my grant today for 189 Visa, a direct grant!!
> 
> Thanks to all you wonderful people who have been so helpful. This expat has been like a family where everyone is so helpful to each other. This is the only place where you get quality info and no fights
> 
> Lets all continue to be good and helpful to each other where ever we go. Thats the way to a happy and peaceful life.
> 
> Hope all of you get quick grants
> 
> Many thanks to all of you who have helped me, but *Firetoy*, special tnx to u for all the good u r doing..
> 
> Am glad I got a direct grant, it took 78 days, and till now I dint know who the CO is. AA is the initials from T34 Brisbane.
> Only thing I would suggest to people who are waiting is, Just forget about ur grant and get prepared to pack ur bags. Have patience!!!! its a virtue!!
> 
> Happy and relieved!!!!!
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


Congratulations and celebrations  

maza hi aa gya


----------



## baba18

Good morning......

Very few grants today, anyways

Congrats to all have fun and party hard


----------



## weel

weel said:


> Friends,
> 
> Finally CO assigned today (Adelaide team 4) and she asked my wife's PCC for UAE and Singapore.


Got email from CO, luckily she omitted Singapore PCC and only requested UAE PCC which is processing now ...:thumb:


----------



## cfernandes

*Congrats*

Congrats Rupa !! It's encouraging to see the speed at which some cases are closed out.

Have a great life ahead!!

Regards
C



Rupa Pankaj said:


> yippieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> The wait, the jitters and the anxiety comes to an end or rather new ones will start now. Feels like a storm has just calmed down for good.
> 
> Yes I received my grant today for 189 Visa, a direct grant!!
> 
> Thanks to all you wonderful people who have been so helpful. This expat has been like a family where everyone is so helpful to each other. This is the only place where you get quality info and no fights
> 
> Lets all continue to be good and helpful to each other where ever we go. Thats the way to a happy and peaceful life.
> 
> Hope all of you get quick grants
> 
> Many thanks to all of you who have helped me, but *Firetoy*, special tnx to u for all the good u r doing..
> 
> Am glad I got a direct grant, it took 78 days, and till now I dint know who the CO is. AA is the initials from T34 Brisbane.
> Only thing I would suggest to people who are waiting is, Just forget about ur grant and get prepared to pack ur bags. Have patience!!!! its a virtue!!
> 
> Happy and relieved!!!!!
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


----------



## gadiya.jitendra

:drum::Visa 189 granted......:lock1:


----------



## schong

gadiya.jitendra said:


> :drum::Visa 189 granted......:lock1:


Wow! Congrats. I think you're one of the first who lodge in Oct and got the grant!:tea:


----------



## Timur

Finally, I managed to call to DIAC to enquire about the delay with my CO allocation. To my huge surprise, the operator told that the CO was allocated 7 November (!!!) or 12 days ago! I am totally lost - I thought notifications sent automatically after CO allocation. How come I have not received anything??? 

Anyway, my team is 07 Team and CO name starts with "T" (female).


----------



## midhunnellore

Vincentluf said:


> Hello Rupa,
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Happy to hear that T34 is giving grants, hope this continues!!!
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent



Congrats on the Grant Rupa!!!!!

Vincent, Hope T34 releases our grant soon!!!.


----------



## baba18

Timur said:


> Finally, I managed to call to DIAC to enquire about the delay with my CO allocation. To my huge surprise, the operator told that the CO was allocated 7 November (!!!) or 12 days ago! I am totally lost - I thought notifications sent automatically after CO allocation. How come I have not received anything???
> 
> Anyway, my team is 07 Team and CO name starts with "T" (female).


U dont have to worry about it, its very normal
I have seen people getting direct grants without any notification from the CO


----------



## midhunnellore

gadiya.jitendra said:


> :drum::Visa 189 granted......:lock1:


congrats :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::drum::drum::drum::drum:

Wonderful to see grants for october launchers.. 

Which team handled your case?


----------



## RedDevil19

Timur said:


> Finally, I managed to call to DIAC to enquire about the delay with my CO allocation. To my huge surprise, the operator told that the CO was allocated 7 November (!!!) or 12 days ago! I am totally lost - I thought notifications sent automatically after CO allocation. How come I have not received anything???
> 
> Anyway, my team is 07 Team and CO name starts with "T" (female).


Relax Timur and no need to panic.

If u have uploaded all the documents then CO will never contact u and ll give u direct grant.

All the best and have faith in god


----------



## Timur

RedDevil19 said:


> Relax Timur and no need to panic.
> 
> If u have uploaded all the documents then CO will never contact u and ll give u direct grant.
> 
> All the best and have faith in god


Thanks a lot RedDevil,

But my worry is why I did not receive an automatic notificaiton of CO allocation on my email... It means that other correspondance from my CO may not get trough as well...


----------



## RedDevil19

Timur said:


> Thanks a lot RedDevil,
> 
> But my worry is why I did not receive an automatic notificaiton of CO allocation on my email... It means that other correspondance from my CO may not get trough as well...


Hi Timur,

There is no automatic communication email sent for CO allocation. Its only when CO needs any document then email is sent by CO or else u get the direct grant.

No need to worry.


----------



## DesiTadka

There is no such thing as automatic notification in this process step like you get for applying state nomination.



Timur said:


> Thanks a lot RedDevil,
> 
> But my worry is why I did not receive an automatic notificaiton of CO allocation on my email... It means that other correspondance from my CO may not get trough as well...


----------



## G D SINGH

timex3536 said:


> My CO had contacted me on 13 Sep and had requested for some correction. All documents front loaded.
> _________________________________________________
> ACS-26112 |IELTS-7s: 14-Feb-2013|189 Invite: 15-July|189 Lodged: 2-Sep|MEDS: 15-Sep|PCC: 24-Sep|CO: 31-Oct|Grant: 19-Nov-2013


Congratulations Mate...:drum:

This was real quick for 189...!

Regds
GD


----------



## jerry9

Rupa Pankaj said:


> yippieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> The wait, the jitters and the anxiety comes to an end or rather new ones will start now. Feels like a storm has just calmed down for good.
> 
> Yes I received my grant today for 189 Visa, a direct grant!!
> 
> Thanks to all you wonderful people who have been so helpful. This expat has been like a family where everyone is so helpful to each other. This is the only place where you get quality info and no fights
> 
> Lets all continue to be good and helpful to each other where ever we go. Thats the way to a happy and peaceful life.
> 
> Hope all of you get quick grants
> 
> Many thanks to all of you who have helped me, but *Firetoy*, special tnx to u for all the good u r doing..
> 
> Am glad I got a direct grant, it took 78 days, and till now I dint know who the CO is. AA is the initials from T34 Brisbane.
> Only thing I would suggest to people who are waiting is, Just forget about ur grant and get prepared to pack ur bags. Have patience!!!! its a virtue!!
> 
> Happy and relieved!!!!!
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


Congrats on getting grant!


----------



## G D SINGH

Rupa Pankaj said:


> yippieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> The wait, the jitters and the anxiety comes to an end or rather new ones will start now. Feels like a storm has just calmed down for good.
> 
> Yes I received my grant today for 189 Visa, a direct grant!!
> 
> Thanks to all you wonderful people who have been so helpful. This expat has been like a family where everyone is so helpful to each other. This is the only place where you get quality info and no fights
> 
> Lets all continue to be good and helpful to each other where ever we go. Thats the way to a happy and peaceful life.
> 
> Hope all of you get quick grants
> 
> Many thanks to all of you who have helped me, but *Firetoy*, special tnx to u for all the good u r doing..
> 
> Am glad I got a direct grant, it took 78 days, and till now I dint know who the CO is. AA is the initials from T34 Brisbane.
> Only thing I would suggest to people who are waiting is, Just forget about ur grant and get prepared to pack ur bags. Have patience!!!! its a virtue!!
> 
> Happy and relieved!!!!!
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


Heartiest Congratulations Rupa..!

Wish you all the best for the future..! :drum:

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

sylvia_australia said:


> 11.54 indian time


Congratulations...!

Chak te phatte..!

All the best for journey ahead..! :tea:

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

weel said:


> Got email from CO, luckily she omitted Singapore PCC and only requested UAE PCC which is processing now ...:thumb:


Hi Weel,

Are you saying that initially CO asked for both the PCCs Singapore & UAE. And later, she emailed herself and asked to drop Singapore PCC and provide only UAE PCC?

Did she ask for any declaration or something? Did you fill form 80 for you and your wife separately or just a single form 80 for both of you?

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

timex3536 said:


> My CO had contacted me on 13 Sep and had requested for some correction. All documents front loaded.
> _________________________________________________
> ACS-26112 |IELTS-7s: 14-Feb-2013|189 Invite: 15-July|189 Lodged: 2-Sep|MEDS: 15-Sep|PCC: 24-Sep|CO: 31-Oct|Grant: 19-Nov-2013


Hi...

May be you need to make another correction in the dates you mentioned above.
As per your signature, you lodged on 2 sept. and CO contacted you on 13 sept... just in 11 days. and then CO allocation is on 31 Oct.... I guess your CO contacted you on 13 Nov.. Rite???

Regds
GD


----------



## ArpitMittal

Hi Guys,

I have a quick ques:
If CO gets allocated and finds that some of the docs (PCC etc) are not uploaded and hence requests them, then does this delays the visa application processing time substantially ? I mean will the CO place the application on hold or something? 

Actually I lodged my visa on 25th of Oct but had to leave for my hometown for 3 weeks Diwali vacation. I have returned back last weekend and I am now completing the PCC and medicals. It seems that medical reports will take around 10 days to get uploaded.


----------



## Dabz

GRRRANNNNNNNTEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD I AM !!!! received 45 mins ago !!

Thank u all for answering my queries. And many wishes to all waiting !!

Cheers!!!


----------



## G D SINGH

gayamona said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> I got my case officer assigned today. Please update your spreadhsheet with the info.
> Case officer L from Brisbane GSM team 34.


HI,

So this means that October 189 applicants have started getting the COs. This is a good sign..!

I guess, i shall get mine in another 2 weeks or so..!

Regds
GD


----------



## jerry9

ArpitMittal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a quick ques:
> If CO gets allocated and finds that some of the docs (PCC etc) are not uploaded and hence requests them, then does this delays the visa application processing time substantially ? I mean will the CO place the application on hold or something?
> 
> Actually I lodged my visa on 25th of Oct but had to leave for my hometown for 3 weeks Diwali vacation. I have returned back last weekend and I am now completing the PCC and medicals. It seems that medical reports will take around 10 days to get uploaded.


It is good to upload all the documents upfront and does speeds up the process.
But not loading the documents upfront doesn't unnecessarily delays the visa. CO will request you the documents if any required . Rest it all depends upon Case officer. Medicals generally takes 2-5 days to be uploaded by the clinics once you have got it done.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Timex3536*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

Gayamona*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

weel*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Rupa Pankaj*








​


----------



## NeoWilson

How do we know if a CO is allocated to our case ?

@Firetoy: your spreadsheet does not allow visitors to filter the results ?


----------



## jerry9

Dabz said:


> GRRRANNNNNNNTEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD I AM !!!! received 45 mins ago !!
> 
> Thank u all for answering my queries. And many wishes to all waiting !!
> 
> Cheers!!!



Congrats Dabz ....All the best for your future ahead!


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

gadiya.jitendra*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

Timur*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Dabz*








​


----------



## jerry9

NeoWilson said:


> How do we know if a CO is allocated to our case ?


It takes around 10 weeks (subclass189 )currently from the date you have lodged the application.
CO will contact you (email) if he/she needs any documents from you. Else they will give you direct grant without contacting (if you upload all document upfront).


----------



## Firetoy

NeoWilson said:


> How do we know if a CO is allocated to our case ?
> 
> @Firetoy: your spreadsheet does not allow visitors to filter the results ?


Hi Neo!
There is tab named FILTER HERE, where you can. Not in the INPUT DATA, since every time someone tries to filter, someone else cannot add or modify his/her details


----------



## praveenreddy

jerry9 said:


> Congrats Dabz ....All the best for your future ahead!


Congrats jerry9.........


----------



## ashish1137

jerry9 said:


> It takes around 10 weeks (subclass189 )currently from the date you have lodged the application.
> CO will contact you (email) if he/she needs any documents from you. Else they will give you direct grant without contacting (if you upload all document upfront).


Hi Jerry,

I am yet to file my EOI as i am wsiting for IELTS results. But I am curious to know the lisy of documents required both for EOI and Visa lodge process? If you can guide to some link/ thread.....

Regards
Ashish


----------



## Firetoy

AKSHAY1229!
Why the hell is your 489 taking that long?????????? Come on DIBP!!!!


----------



## Thepan

Hi, when do we need to get PCC ? I am living in Singapore, and for getting PCC we have to show the PCC request letter. Therefore, do we need to wait until the CO request for it ? 


Thanks.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Firetoy said:


> Hi Neo!
> There is tab named FILTER HERE, where you can. Not in the INPUT DATA, since every time someone tries to filter, someone else cannot add or modify his/her details


Hi Firetoy

I have one query about experience letter from HR. I dont have that. Instead i used SD for CDR assessment and submitted my original with it. Now i don't have that original SD though i can get a new from my same colleague.
Shall i upload that SD only while lodging?


----------



## Firetoy

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Firetoy
> 
> I have one query about experience letter from HR. I dont have that. Instead i used SD for CDR assessment and submitted my original with it. Now i don't have that original SD though i can get a new from my same colleague.
> Shall i upload that SD only while lodging?


It doesn't have to be the same. It can be a new one. I recommend you to get more than one from different colleagues if you are not uploading a reference letter from your company. Also, any other document from your company, like promotion letters, work contrac, etct may be helpful. Also, a letter explaining why you can't get a letter from HR might be a good idea


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Firetoy said:


> It doesn't have to be the same. It can be a new one. I recommend you to get more than one from different colleagues if you are not uploading a reference letter from your company. Also, any other document from your company, like promotion letters, work contrac, etct may be helpful. Also, a letter explaining why you can't get a letter from HR might be a good idea


Hi Firetoy

Thank you very much for the prompt reply..Appreciate that..
I have all the documents from my company like appointment letter, Completion of probation letter, Promotion letter, Appreciation letter, salery slips for all three years, Tax documents from comapny, bank statement & invitation letter from US office which i used while applying US B1/B2.. I also have a letter from HR but it doesnot specify my job responsibilities.


----------



## mike alic

Thepan said:


> Hi, when do we need to get PCC ? I am living in Singapore, and for getting PCC we have to show the PCC request letter. Therefore, do we need to wait until the CO request for it ?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

No need, you can go to SPF building at outram park, and bring 2 photos, all passport and visa summary page. they will take 3 weeks to process. dont wait for CO letter.

thanks
Ali


----------



## subscriptions.im007

I filled my 189 visa application on 1st Oct, got a mail from Team 34 Brisbane today asking for the Health Check up details for all the applicants, PCC and form 80 for me & my wife. I was expecting the CO allocation to take 10 weeks as somebody had pointed out but it took 7 weeks.

Have applied for PCC today, hope to submit all the required docs in 15-20 days....I am not really in hurry...want to delay it as much as possible


----------



## terminator1

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Terminator1
> Thank you very much for the prompt reply.
> 
> However i have few questions. In this checklist it is mentioned that i have to provide job responsibilities on my company's letterhead but i dont have that. Even at the time of CDR i have submitted SD from my colleague.
> I afraid that i have sub,itted my original SD while my Assessment . Shall I again make that SD from my colleague and upload that SD only? Will that be fine?
> 
> Any one from the thread please...


you should be having the soft copy when applied for assessment... you can use...
use a cover letter to explain your position... if there are SDs, DAIC may do its check to verify their authenticity.... make sure your company's HR contact number is mentioned in these documents.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

terminator1 said:


> you should be having the soft copy when applied for assessment... you can use...
> use a cover letter to explain your position... if there are SDs, DAIC may do its check to verify their authenticity.... make sure your company's HR contact number is mentioned in these documents.


Hi

I have all the documents from my company like appointment letter, Completion of probation letter, Promotion letter, Appreciation letter, salery slips for all three years, Tax documents from comapny, bank statement & invitation letter from US office which i used while applying US B1/B2.. I also have a letter from HR but it doesnot specify my job responsibilities.

Aren't these sufficient for authenticity?


----------



## jerry9

praveenreddy said:


> Congrats jerry9.........


Thanks in advance Praveenreddy ... I am waiting for the grant !


----------



## JoshLedger

Oh My God................ I GOT THE GRANT 


GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT 


Thank you all for your support
All the best for your applications
Josh


----------



## cfernandes

Congrats Josh,

All the best..which part of Aus are you going to?

Regards
C






JoshLedger said:


> Oh My God................ I GOT THE GRANT
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support
> All the best for your applications
> Josh


----------



## jre05

JoshLedger said:


> Oh My God................ I GOT THE GRANT
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support
> All the best for your applications
> Josh


Many congratulations Josh 

All the best for your Australia life  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## rashid.amm

JoshLedger said:


> Oh My God................ I GOT THE GRANT
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support
> All the best for your applications
> Josh


Congrats frn....which subclass?


----------



## JoshLedger

Hello All,
Here is my detailed update:
IELTS: 12/12/12
Skill Ass: 13/04/13
Skill Select:July 13
Invita 189: Aug 13
Appl Lodged: 20 Aug
Co Assig: 23 Oct
Med: 24 Oct
COC: 18 Nov
GRANT: 19 Nov
Moving to: (Melbourne?????).. Depending on the job guyz.. haven't decided.. But been to Melbourne on tourist visa...


----------



## tarangoyal

I am with old ACS and no deductions in experience.. is there any chance of deduction (danger) in this stage (When CO is allocated) ? 
if i get a deduction now, i may loose my chance.


----------



## ashish1137

JoshLedger said:


> Oh My God................ I GOT THE GRANT
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT
> 
> Thank you all for your support
> All the best for your applications
> Josh


Cingratulations...


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

JOSHLEDGER*








​


----------



## praveenreddy

jerry9 said:


> Thanks in advance Praveenreddy ... I am waiting for the grant !


Thank You Jerry been waiting for that.Hope your words come true


----------



## praveenreddy

JoshLedger said:


> Oh My God................ I GOT THE GRANT
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support
> All the best for your applications
> Josh



Congrats Josh and wish u a very best of luck for your future..


----------



## amandawilliams

JoshLedger said:


> Hello All,
> Here is my detailed update:
> IELTS: 12/12/12
> Skill Ass: 13/04/13
> Skill Select:July 13
> Invita 189: Aug 13
> Appl Lodged: 20 Aug
> Co Assig: 23 Oct
> Med: 24 Oct
> COC: 18 Nov
> GRANT: 19 Nov
> Moving to: (Melbourne?????).. Depending on the job guyz.. haven't decided.. But been to Melbourne on tourist visa...


Hi Josh,

Congratulations to you! Btw what is COC?? I have not heard that term before.

regards,
Amanda


----------



## 0z_dream

tarangoyal said:


> I am with old ACS and no deductions in experience.. is there any chance of deduction (danger) in this stage (When CO is allocated) ?
> if i get a deduction now, i may loose my chance.


Hey frnd,
stop worrying and start dreaming , applicants with old acs are getting grant without any issues, check out our valuable spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## JJ_TN

Congratulations to all those who have got Grants and CO Allocations!!!


----------



## aa2312

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> Gayamona*
> ​


CO Allocated to me as well..2 days ago...


----------



## Firetoy

aa2312 said:


> CO Allocated to me as well..2 days ago...


CONGRATULATIONS aa2312!
I'm not always on line, and I miss some people. Sorry!
Could you please add and share your details in the spreadsheet?
Here is the link 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club


*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

aa2312*








​


----------



## RedDevil19

Got confirmation from medical clinic that our reports are uploaded today and ready for CO to review. Just waiting for medicals to get cleared without any issue. 
Sent Form 80 through email but CO didn't reply with acknowledgement and also uploaded it on evisa but status still shows requested but I am not worried about it. 

Guys please upload Form 80 of spouse as well even if u upload Form 1221. I didn't do it thinking 1221 ll be sufficient but in the end CO did ask for it. This just FYI.

Now the wait and watch game begins for next 10 days.


----------



## aa2312

firetoy said:


> congratulations aa2312!
> I'm not always on line, and i miss some people. Sorry!
> Could you please add and share your details in the spreadsheet?
> Here is the link 189&190 visa aspirants club
> 
> 
> *congratulations for
> your co allocation
> 
> aa2312*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


added details to sprdsht


----------



## anshul.31

*Congratulations!!*

Thats wonderful JoshLedger! Thats really great... I have applied and waiting for CO Allocation and/or direct grant miracle...





JoshLedger said:


> Oh My God................ I GOT THE GRANT
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support
> All the best for your applications
> Josh


----------



## Heemu

I have uploaded all the documents that are asked by my CO as well as sent email addressing him with all those documents. My clinic also confirmed that our medical reports have been uploaded. Will he send me any acknowledgement email?


----------



## Firetoy

Heemu said:


> I have uploaded all the documents that are asked by my CO as well as sent email addressing him with all those documents. My clinic also confirmed that our medical reports have been uploaded. Will he send me any acknowledgement email?


No Heemu. He won't. Did you upload the documents also on evisa?


----------



## Dabz

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> Dabz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


:elf::elf::elf:


----------



## Sazzad H

Firetoy said:


> No Heemu. He won't. Did you upload the documents also on evisa?


In that regard, does the applicant need to send the hardcopy of the documents also?


----------



## Sujith singh

Hey guys, I am getting this link in my evisa page 'complete character assessment particulars for this applicant'. Now I have uploaded form 80 a week ago,, is this normal..


----------



## Firetoy

Sazzad H said:


> In that regard, does the applicant need to send the hardcopy of the documents also?


Not at all. DIBP is environmentally friendly


----------



## Firetoy

Sujith singh said:


> Hey guys, I am getting this link in my evisa page 'complete character assessment particulars for this applicant'. Now I have uploaded form 80 a week ago,, is this normal..


Where does the link take you when you click on it?


----------



## srikar

JoshLedger said:


> Oh My God................ I GOT THE GRANT
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support
> All the best for your applications
> Josh


Congrats Josh,All the best!!!!!!!


----------



## Mwasimazam

Hi Dears, 

Can any one please tell me that is there any flexibility for formal skills assessment once we are given go ahead in advisory assessment from vetasses. Like in my case i have pondered my skills assesment application to vetasses in nec job as specialist manager a week ago, and initially i have availed paid advisory service of vetasses in which they have cleared me to go for formal assessment... so now would there be any raised consideration for my positive skill assessment or it would entirely be new process...my sub visa class is 190, and sponsoring state in claim is Adelaide. Can any one please guide ?


----------



## akshay1229

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> 
> I have all the documents from my company like appointment letter, Completion of probation letter, Promotion letter, Appreciation letter, salery slips for all three years, Tax documents from comapny, bank statement & invitation letter from US office which i used while applying US B1/B2.. I also have a letter from HR but it doesnot specify my job responsibilities.
> 
> Aren't these sufficient for authenticity?


Even making SD by yourself declaring that you are doing such duties, that's enough..I did same because, my colleagues were afraid to write me SD as that's also against company policy.. 
So I made it myself, I didn't include anyone. But in support to it, I included all documents received from company, offer letter, probation, confirmation letter, salary slips( 4 per year), bank statements since inception of job, taxation documents of all years..

That's worked well..

Good luck
Akshay


----------



## akshay1229

Firetoy said:


> Where does the link take you when you click on it?


It has led me to form 80.pdf


----------



## Sujith singh

That link is just below the health examination link, and when clicked on that link it asks to attach form 80.. I just don't understand this...


----------



## akshay1229

Firetoy said:


> AKSHAY1229!
> Why the hell is your 489 taking that long?????????? Come on DIBP!!!!


PM me your email addres.


----------



## Firetoy

Sujith singh said:


> That link is just below the health examination link, and when clicked on that link it asks to attach form 80.. I just don't understand this...


If you can see it in your uploaded documents section, you shouldn't worry. If you can't see it, upload it again


----------



## Sujith singh

In my uploaded document section the form 80 docs is in received status, but Donno y that link is showing up there.. Has any one got such link before..


----------



## jerry9

Guys,

I have query , I uploaded all the documents upfront including form 80.. but haven't got the 1221 filled for spouse . It shows Recommended since i have filed the visa in August. Is it mandatory to fill and upload form 1221 or CO will ask if Required ? Please advise.


----------



## Firetoy

Sujith singh said:


> In my uploaded document section the form 80 docs is in received status, but Donno y that link is showing up there.. Has any one got such link before..


When did the link appear for the first time?


----------



## amandawilliams

Firetoy said:


> If you can see it in your uploaded documents section, you shouldn't worry. If you can't see it, upload it again


Hiya Firetoy, I recently logged my visa application. Any guidance on when I should go for PCC and medicals?

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## Sujith singh

I saw it a week ago...


----------



## Firetoy

amandawilliams said:


> Hiya Firetoy, I recently logged my visa application. Any guidance on when I should go for PCC and medicals?
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


As soon as possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't wait for the CO to ask for them unless you don't plan to come to Australia in the next 10 months!


----------



## akshay1229

Sujith singh said:


> In my uploaded document section the form 80 docs is in received status, but Donno y that link is showing up there.. Has any one got such link before..


Hey that's normal. That link started to appear on my page, on a day when CO requested PCC, form 80 and 1221. Moreover, character requirement status changed to requested.

I uploaded all requested documents and sent email to my beloved CO, and I got confirmation from DIBP that all documents are received(I called them), but even after more than 20 days, the link is still there...


Do dont worry...

Good luck
Akshay


----------



## Firetoy

Sujith singh said:


> I saw it a week ago...


Well, usually when we upload a document, sometimes for a few days, the link appear saying RECOMMENDED. Did you upload the document also a week ago?
My link for medicals was showing Recommended till my grant. Don't worry about it


----------



## Heemu

Firetoy said:


> No Heemu. He won't. Did you upload the documents also on evisa?


Yes Firetoy. I've uploaded all the documents on evisa. So, if he won't send me any acknowledgement, how long I need to wait for his positive/negative response? Any idea?


----------



## Sujith singh

Great akshay n firetoy, good help n relief to me for now..


----------



## Sujith singh

As I have uploaded all the docs, expecting visa grant by this week.. Pls pray for me...


----------



## Firetoy

Heemu said:


> Yes Firetoy. I've uploaded all the documents on evisa. So, if he won't send me any acknowledgement, how long I need to wait for his positive/negative response? Any idea?


Heemu, you should get your grant this week if everything is ok. Nobody really knows how long it can take to receive a grant  Be patient!


----------



## Ben 10

JoshLedger said:


> Oh My God................ I GOT THE GRANT
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support
> All the best for your applications
> Josh


Congrats


----------



## Ben 10

Firetoy said:


> Heemu, you should get your grant this week if everything is ok. Nobody really knows how long it can take to receive a grant  Be patient!


When will i get my grant Firetoy ?
i was a long time waiting applicant !!!


----------



## Firetoy

Ben 10 said:


> When will i get my grant Firetoy ?
> i was a long time waiting applicant !!!


Oh my Gosh! Is your case going through external checks????????


----------



## Ashrom

What are external checks???? If an application is subjected to external checks how long would it generally take? Its been really long since i applied too.


----------



## anshul.31

I have too.. Uploaded all except the PCC from USA. I have a question though, Do I need a PCC from India as well, since it has already been 16 months since I am in India and I am an Indian Citizen? Please do respond soon so I can get working.


Good Lcuk to all those who are waiting...
Prayers for you all and myself!!


----------



## DesiTadka

Highly likely that CO will ask for it... Also it costs just Rs.500 and time so might as well get it to avoid delays...



anshul.31 said:


> I have too.. Uploaded all except the PCC from USA. I have a question though, Do I need a PCC from India as well, since it has already been 16 months since I am in India and I am an Indian Citizen? Please do respond soon so I can get working.
> 
> 
> Good Lcuk to all those who are waiting...
> Prayers for you all and myself!!


----------



## Jullz

Dear fellas,
I am not writing to announce my grant, nor for ask for a super awesome stamp from Firetoy (unfortunately), but according to a good forum friend advice - Mithu, I decided to add my partner to my visa application! I didn't do this from the beginning because my partner was and still is out of country (work contract) but in a couple of days everything will take place, finally. I gave up to the option of subclass 309/100 which seems to be way more complex.
I hope I took the right decision and my super silent case officer will not consider this change of circumstances awkward and strange.... :|
For 2 days and 2 nights I dug hard for gather evidence of more than 6 years relationship, and here I am!
The following list contains all the documents I was able to get. Any advice/opinion regarding adding or removing something will be appreciated!!! 
_
1. Holidays:
Invoice + flight voucher for vacation in 2008, showing both our names, 1 room;
Invoice + flight voucher for vacation in 2012, showing both our names, 1 room.

2. Flight tickets:
Ticket booked and paid by me for my partner on 2010;
Ticket for me and my partner's mom for short holiday in Italy in 2013.

3. Phone detailed invoice from me.

4. Certificate issued by the administrator of the flat, stating that on my address we are living together.

5. Money gram transfer receipts from my partner to me: 05.2013 and 07.2013

6. Invoices and receipts - 2 invoices and receipts from my partner paying utilities on my address

7. Joint bank accounts - not used very often in the last year unfortunately...

8. Yahoo emails, facebook messages - print screens

9. My partner's work contract - which was out of country and we were living apart this time

10. Photos (22) together (2007-2013)

11. Statements: from 2 of us, 2 friends, his mom, his sister._

And that's it :|

All the best by supporting virtual friends!!!


----------



## gadiya.jitendra

schong said:


> Wow! Congrats. I think you're one of the first who lodge in Oct and got the grant!:tea:


Thanks buddy.... I guess....


----------



## mithu93ku

Dear Jullz,
Your grant me be delayed by this but you are better of adding your partner , though lately. Good job . My prayer is with both of you. Have patience. You have to go a long and hard way I think. 
Best of luck my friend.
Regards,
Mithu



Jullz said:


> Dear fellas,
> I am not writing to announce my grant, nor for ask for a super awesome stamp from Firetoy (unfortunately), but according to a good forum friend advice - Mithu, I decided to add my partner to my visa application! I didn't do this from the beginning because my partner was and still is out of country (work contract) but in a couple of days everything will take place, finally. I gave up to the option of subclass 309/100 which seems to be way more complex.
> I hope I took the right decision and my super silent case officer will not consider this change of circumstances awkward and strange.... :|
> For 2 days and 2 nights I dug hard for gather evidence of more than 6 years relationship, and here I am!
> The following list contains all the documents I was able to get. Any advice/opinion regarding adding or removing something will be appreciated!!!
> _
> 1. Holidays:
> Invoice + flight voucher for vacation in 2008, showing both our names, 1 room;
> Invoice + flight voucher for vacation in 2012, showing both our names, 1 room.
> 
> 2. Flight tickets:
> Ticket booked and paid by me for my partner on 2010;
> Ticket for me and my partner's mom for short holiday in Italy in 2013.
> 
> 3. Phone detailed invoice from me.
> 
> 4. Certificate issued by the administrator of the flat, stating that on my address we are living together.
> 
> 5. Money gram transfer receipts from my partner to me: 05.2013 and 07.2013
> 
> 6. Invoices and receipts - 2 invoices and receipts from my partner paying utilities on my address
> 
> 7. Joint bank accounts - not used very often in the last year unfortunately...
> 
> 8. Yahoo emails, facebook messages - print screens
> 
> 9. My partner's work contract - which was out of country and we were living apart this time
> 
> 10. Photos (22) together (2007-2013)
> 
> 11. Statements: from 2 of us, 2 friends, his mom, his sister._
> 
> And that's it :|
> 
> All the best by supporting virtual friends!!!


----------



## Ben 10

Firetoy said:


> Oh my Gosh! Is your case going through external checks????????


Yes ... how long it takes ???


----------



## Ben 10

Ashrom said:


> What are external checks???? If an application is subjected to external checks how long would it generally take? Its been really long since i applied too.


Please add your signature ...


----------



## sober_sandy

Hello,

I'm bit anxious now. I've got my CO allocated on 09/10/2013 from Team 33 Brisbane with CO initials ES. He asked for medicals & PCC for me and my family. Everything was uploaded by me on 31/10/2013. Its now 19/11/2013 but I havn't heard anything from my CO yet.

Pls suggest should I call the CO now or should I just mail him.


Regards
Sandy


----------



## jayantsit

Joined the Clud....waiting for CO


----------



## Ben 10

sober_sandy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm bit anxious now. I've got my CO allocated on 09/10/2013 from Team 33 Brisbane with CO initials ES. He asked for medicals & PCC for me and my family. Everything was uploaded by me on 31/10/2013. Its now 19/11/2013 but I havn't heard anything from my CO yet.
> 
> Pls suggest should I call the CO now or should I just mail him.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Sandy


Dont worry  .... be patient and your grant is on the way


----------



## terminator1

akshay1229 said:


> Even making SD by yourself declaring that you are doing such duties, that's enough..I did same because, my colleagues were afraid to write me SD as that's also against company policy..
> So I made it myself, I didn't include anyone. But in support to it, I included all documents received from company, offer letter, probation, confirmation letter, salary slips( 4 per year), bank statements since inception of job, taxation documents of all years..
> 
> That's worked well..
> 
> Good luck
> Akshay


thats wrong on your part... please see section 8 page 9 of the guidelines by ACS:

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

_If you are Unable to Obtain an Employment Reference 
If you are unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer, a 
third party official Statutory Declaration written by work colleague may be considered. 

The Statutory Declaration must be written by a third party work colleague and NOT written by yourself. 
Self-written statements submitted as a Statutory Declaration will be assessed as not suitable. 

A Statutory Declaration written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you 
and supply details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the 
work colleague writing the Statutory Declaration be at a supervisory level. 

Acceptance of Statutory Declarations in place of employment references will be subject to the 
verification and discretion of the ACS and noted to the Department of Immigration and Border 
Protection for authentication against fraud and plagiarism. 

Important Note: Self-written statements submitted as a Statutory Declaration will be assessed as not suitable. 
Self-references in the form of a Statutory Declaration cannot be accepted as evidence of employment. Statutory 
Declarations must be written by a third party work colleague and signed by an authorised witness to be considered 
suitable. 
_

*you may be in trouble if someone from DIBP finds out that you have done something like this.*


----------



## Jklm

my employer got verification call for employment to my employer my employer did answer all questions i was not in the office was outside with client(my employer did said so to the caller that i was with the client) and i was not able to pick up the call from australian high commission ....do i have to worry about it or what they calle dme 2 3 times i was not able to attend the call....please guide i called back on the number but no one picked the call...please seniors advice .....


----------



## Ben 10

Jklm said:


> my employer got verification call for employment to my employer my employer did answer all questions i was not in the office was outside with client(my employer did said so to the caller that i was with the client) and i was not able to pick up the call from australian high commission ....do i have to worry about it or what they calle dme 2 3 times i was not able to attend the call....please guide i called back on the number but no one picked the call...please seniors advice .....


add your time line and siganture 1st 

No need to worry  it is just a verification call , it is to check whether you work for the company, and the JD by you !

You might get your grant in couple of weeks


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Jklm said:


> my employer got verification call for employment to my employer my employer did answer all questions i was not in the office was outside with client(my employer did said so to the caller that i was with the client) and i was not able to pick up the call from australian high commission ....do i have to worry about it or what they calle dme 2 3 times i was not able to attend the call....please guide i called back on the number but no one picked the call...please seniors advice .....


Wont this effect your present job buddy?? There has to be some other method of checking credentials by the Australian High Commission than calling present employer and putting candidate's career at risk.

Whats yor job profile, pls share details. ..


----------



## jerry9

I have query , I uploaded all the documents upfront including form 80.. but haven't got the 1221 filled for spouse . It shows Recommended since i have filed the visa in August. Is it mandatory to fill and upload form 1221 or CO will ask if Required ? Please advise


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

akshay1229 said:


> Even making SD by yourself declaring that you are doing such duties, that's enough..I did same because, my colleagues were afraid to write me SD as that's also against company policy..
> So I made it myself, I didn't include anyone. But in support to it, I included all documents received from company, offer letter, probation, confirmation letter, salary slips( 4 per year), bank statements since inception of job, taxation documents of all years..
> 
> That's worked well..
> 
> Good luck
> Akshay


Hi akshay

Thank you very much.. Appreciate your efforts to address my query.
Seems like i have all the docs and should not be facing any problem..

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## kludge

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Wont this effect your present job buddy?? There has to be some other method of checking credentials by the Australian High Commission than calling present employer and putting candidate's career at risk.
> 
> Whats yor job profile, pls share details. ..


Yes...it will affect on one's career if they take it negatively. And in India, supervisors are always bullying to subordinates.


----------



## JoshLedger

Hi Amamda..
COC= Certificate of Clearance, Singapore=PCC India


amandawilliams said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> Congratulations to you! Btw what is COC?? I have not heard that term before.
> 
> regards,
> Amanda


----------



## swesok

:cheer2:congratulations Joshledger :cheer2:


----------



## samkalu

Hi friends

When scanning the passport we only do the bio page right? 

Or visa stamp info also to other countries?


----------



## swesok

samkalu said:


> Hi friends
> 
> When scanning the passport we only do the bio page right?
> 
> Or visa stamp info also to other countries?


only the bio papers of your passport no need for stamps 

and keep data of your old passports if you had got any

Best of luck


----------



## timex3536

Thank you, Firetoy ..


----------



## samkalu

swesok said:


> only the bio papers of your passport no need for stamps
> 
> and keep data of your old passports if you had got any
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks


----------



## GhouseYaseen

goodguy2 said:


> Hi Yaseen,
> 
> How ya going?
> 
> Congratulations on the invite
> 
> The only thing u need to do is lodge ur application now followed by PCC and Medicals.
> 
> I wish u the very best.
> 
> Even I have applied for 263111 and 189.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Hi,

THanks...I m fine..how are u doing..
well, I am going to apply for medicals/PCC soon.

regds


----------



## sendshaz

Jklm said:


> my employer got verification call for employment to my employer my employer did answer all questions i was not in the office was outside with client(my employer did said so to the caller that i was with the client) and i was not able to pick up the call from australian high commission ....do i have to worry about it or what they calle dme 2 3 times i was not able to attend the call....please guide i called back on the number but no one picked the call...please seniors advice .....


Hello,
What did they ask your employer???


----------



## ahmedhasan

Ben 10 said:


> Thanx alot my dear friend
> Wish you the same for the grant


Ben 10 

I have feeling that we will grant the Visa in December before the Xmas day


----------



## akshay1229

terminator1 said:


> thats wrong on your part... please see section 8 page 9 of the guidelines by ACS:
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> If you are Unable to Obtain an Employment Reference
> If you are unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer, a
> third party official Statutory Declaration written by work colleague may be considered.
> 
> The Statutory Declaration must be written by a third party work colleague and NOT written by yourself.
> Self-written statements submitted as a Statutory Declaration will be assessed as not suitable.
> 
> A Statutory Declaration written by a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you
> and supply details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the
> work colleague writing the Statutory Declaration be at a supervisory level.
> 
> Acceptance of Statutory Declarations in place of employment references will be subject to the
> verification and discretion of the ACS and noted to the Department of Immigration and Border
> Protection for authentication against fraud and plagiarism.
> 
> Important Note: Self-written statements submitted as a Statutory Declaration will be assessed as not suitable.
> Self-references in the form of a Statutory Declaration cannot be accepted as evidence of employment. Statutory
> Declarations must be written by a third party work colleague and signed by an authorised witness to be considered
> suita
> 
> 
> you may be in trouble if someone from DIBP finds out that you have done something like this.



Thank you terminator..but
I am specifically concerned with documents to be submitted at DIBP. Not with ACS. 

If one is not able to submit documents for claiming employment points at DIBP, self SD can be substituted..not for ACS.. I don't answer related to ACS, unless I am sure.

Seek legal advice.


----------



## praveenreddy

Jklm said:


> my employer got verification call for employment to my employer my employer did answer all questions i was not in the office was outside with client(my employer did said so to the caller that i was with the client) and i was not able to pick up the call from australian high commission ....do i have to worry about it or what they calle dme 2 3 times i was not able to attend the call....please guide i called back on the number but no one picked the call...please seniors advice .....


Hi

If you remember 2 weeks back even I have the call and same thing happened that they got the information from my office but unfortunately I could talk to high commission person for a minute and after that my mobile was switched off. 

Donot worry friend let us hope for the positive outcome.can u tell us about ur occupation code and years claimed and which team and co intials and also date of lodgement


----------



## Ben 10

ahmedhasan said:


> Ben 10
> 
> I have feeling that we will grant the Visa in December before the Xmas day


why soooo long time


----------



## Ben 10

ahmedhasan said:


> Ben 10
> 
> I have feeling that we will grant the Visa in December before the Xmas day


Have you mailed or contacted your co ??


----------



## Vincentluf

Good morning where are the Wednesday's Grant holders ???


----------



## dchiniwal

While filling Form 80, is it required to show the short term visits of 1-3 months as place lived in?


----------



## Vincentluf

dchiniwal said:


> While filling Form 80, is it required to show the short term visits of 1-3 months as place lived in?


yes


----------



## dchiniwal

Vincentluf said:


> yes


do u require PCC in such cases?


----------



## LP8056

Firetoy predicted that i will get my grant today. What is this prediction based on? I have not heard from my CO at all ever since she asked for my meds and PCC. Should i call her? I emailed her yesterday to ask to confirm that they received my meds which i mailed to them, no reply.


----------



## DesiTadka

Negative..... PCC is required only for the countries you have lived for more than 12 months...


dchiniwal said:


> do u require PCC in such cases?


----------



## Vincentluf

dchiniwal said:


> do u require PCC in such cases?


PCC as far as I know is required to countries where you lived more than 1yr. Experts can you please confirm?


----------



## akshay1229

Vincentluf said:


> PCC as far as I know is required to countries where you lived more than 1yr. Experts can you please confirm?


Yes, agreed..
duration must be more than 12 months or more...


----------



## Vincentluf

I'm from T34 too CO assigned on the 31st Oct.
On which date your CO contacted you last time?


----------



## rockstr123

Hi, I have lodged my visa application (189) on 11/11/2013.Please help me with the following queries
1. I have uploaded all the documents but the status still says " Required" corresponding to each. Is that normal?
2. When should i go for Medicals?
3. What are the current timelines to get a grant after applying visa under 189?
4. Do I need to fill and upload form 80?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jklm

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> If you remember 2 weeks back even I have the call and same thing happened that they got the information from my office but unfortunately I could talk to high commission person for a minute and after that my mobile was switched off.
> 
> Donot worry friend let us hope for the positive outcome.can u tell us about ur occupation code and years claimed and which team and co intials and also date of lodgement


hi praveenreddy,

my co is same as yours...so what did the high commission person asked you in 1 minute??


----------



## Jklm

hi seniors,
as i missed the high commission call after sometime i did call on same number but nobody picked the call...what should i do should i call back again but they did spoke to my employer....what to do ??? please tell??


----------



## baba18

*HI*

Congrats to all who got their grants today:thumb:


----------



## Vincentluf

baba18 said:


> Congrats to all who got their grants today:thumb:


It seems no one received Grant today!!


----------



## dandelindt

Hi,

Anyone have any ideas how long does it normally take for us to get the grant result after providing them with thw COC and medical report?

Thanks/ Linda


----------



## manubadboy

LP8056 said:


> Firetoy predicted that i will get my grant today. What is this prediction based on? I have not heard from my CO at all ever since she asked for my meds and PCC. Should i call her? I emailed her yesterday to ask to confirm that they received my meds which i mailed to them, no reply.


Dude, Firetoy is a human and he is not working with DIBP.. He makes the predictions based on his calculations so there can be a slight up and down of timings but most of his predictions did come true. Just stay put you will get your grant. Your CO is working so she will revert to you don't worry..


----------



## LP8056

Vincentluf said:


> I'm from T34 too CO assigned on the 31st Oct.
> On which date your CO contacted you last time?


6th Nov


----------



## ArpitMittal

Hi Firetoy,

How would I know that I my application is assigned a CO? I applied for visa on 25th of Oct and from this thread I gathered that people who applied in the same time frame have started getting COs for their apps.

I did not receive any mail from DIAC. In my online application I observed "Recommended" in front of some of the types of documents. Does this signify that a CO has been allocated to my application.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dchiniwal

rockstr123 said:


> Hi, I have lodged my visa application (189) on 11/11/2013.Please help me with the following queries
> 1. I have uploaded all the documents but the status still says " Required" corresponding to each. Is that normal?
> 2. When should i go for Medicals?
> 3. What are the current timelines to get a grant after applying visa under 189?
> 4. Do I need to fill and upload form 80?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. If you have uploaded the documents, wait for sometime and status should change.
2. You have enough time before you can go for meds. Just call up the medical center and check the waiting period. Few countries have to take appointments atleast 10 days earlier. If thats the case, you can schedule and wait. Anytime after you submit the visa application is a good time for Medicals. Remember that meds take 5-7 working days to upload your report.
3. CO allocation for 189 as on today is upto 10 weeks. DIAC is closed for Christmas from Dec 21 to Jan 13, 2014 - Total Shutdown. http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm#allocation
4. It is recommended to uploaded Form 80 for all Major (18+) applications.
5. You would also need a Character certificate for all countries you have stayed over 1 year in last 10 years, including your partner. Start arranging for this. This is one document that takes time.
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/index.htm

These are my opinions and shouldn't be taken as legal advice. The best source of Info would be the DIAC themselves.


----------



## LP8056

manubadboy said:


> Dude, Firetoy is a human and he is not working with DIBP.. He makes the predictions based on his calculations so there can be a slight up and down of timings but most of his predictions did come true. Just stay put you will get your grant. Your CO is working so she will revert to you don't worry..


Thanks. How is the grant received anyway? By email?


----------



## amitso

samkalu said:


> Thanks


I have provided stamped pages also, this is for CO to verify the dates which we have mentioned in form80.


----------



## amitso

ahmedhasan said:


> Ben 10
> 
> I have feeling that we will grant the Visa in December before the Xmas day


Which team are you from?


----------



## Vincentluf

LP8056 said:


> Thanks. How is the grant received anyway? By email?


Grant is received via email yes!


----------



## manubadboy

LP8056 said:


> Thanks. How is the grant received anyway? By email?


Yes, By email and you can also login with your TRN to download your grant letter..


----------



## ahmedhasan

Ben 10 said:


> Have you mailed or contacted your co ??


Yes , last week thru my gent and no feedback so far.
Keep waiting for her reply

Keep in touch


----------



## ahmedhasan

amitso said:


> Which team are you from?


Adelaide team 6 
Visa lodge 11 June 2013
Documents cleared and received by the CO on 5 August 2013
17 sept 2013 my case referred to external review 

Thnx


----------



## Ben 10

amitso said:


> Which team are you from?


I am from Adeladie team 2


----------



## Ben 10

ahmedhasan said:


> Yes , last week thru my gent and no feedback so far.
> Keep waiting for her reply
> 
> Keep in touch


What is the job code ? and do you had your empl.. verification ?


----------



## ahmedhasan

Ben 10 said:


> What is the job code ? and do you had your empl.. verification ?


I work as electrical engineer since 1998 . I don't have an idea whether they did the job verification or not.
They may conduct the job verification


----------



## jerry9

ArpitMittal said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> How would I know that I my application is assigned a CO? I applied for visa on 25th of Oct and from this thread I gathered that people who applied in the same time frame have started getting COs for their apps.
> 
> I did not receive any mail from DIAC. In my online application I observed "Recommended" in front of some of the types of documents. Does this signify that a CO has been allocated to my application.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


If you have uploaded all the docs upfront you can expect a direct grant.
If CO requires anything from your side he/she will contact you and you will then get to know about CO allocation. Alternatively, you may call DIBP after the 7 weeks from date of lodgement of 190 Visa to ask about the CO allocation.

Recommended doesn't means CO has been allocated. 
You have to submit only those documents which applies to you or members included in your application. 


Following are different document STATUS which an applicant may see during the visa processing


*Recommended*- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
*Required*- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
*Requested* - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
*Received*- When the uploaded document is auto updated and marked as received. After CO allocation date changes beside "received" (does not mean finalized)
*Met* - Means Documents are finalized.
*BF (Brought Forward)* Means Documents are Finalized by CO.
*TRIM (The Requirement Is Mandatory)* - Means Documents are mandatory to submit as instructed by CO. [ I have changed my stance in this point. Earlier I was taught "The Requirement Is Met" ...- Means Documents are Finalized]


Hope this Helps


----------



## tarangoyal

got something new today.. 
================
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer	20/11/2013	Requested
----------
Health, Evidence of Requested
================

Looks like I got the CO... Medicals still not uploaded by hospital since friday


----------



## JJ_TN

tarangoyal said:


> got something new today..
> ================
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer	20/11/2013	Requested
> ----------
> Health, Evidence of Requested
> ================
> 
> Looks like I got the CO... Medicals still not uploaded by hospital since friday


Hi tarangoyal,

Did you get this in an email or something new getting displayed in the online application? This would help us to look out for these kind of information in the email / application.


----------



## RedDevil19

tarangoyal said:


> got something new today..
> ================
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer	20/11/2013	Requested
> ----------
> Health, Evidence of Requested
> ================
> 
> Looks like I got the CO... Medicals still not uploaded by hospital since friday


Hi Taran,

Congrats. CO is allocated to you and u must have received email as well from CO that these documents are required. It cud be even ur agent if u hv one.
In my case I received email even though I have applied through agent.


----------



## Pardee

ahmedhasan said:


> Adelaide team 6
> Visa lodge 11 June 2013
> Documents cleared and received by the CO on 5 August 2013
> 17 sept 2013 my case referred to external review
> 
> Thnx


Hi
How can we know that our case has been sent for 
external review. And what is that. How much time 
it takes as well. 
Kindly reply. 

Kind regards
SANDHU


----------



## RedDevil19

JJ_TN said:


> Hi tarangoyal,
> 
> Did you get this in an email or something new getting displayed in the online application? This would help us to look out for these kind of information in the email / application.


Hi JJ_TN,

In my case I received email from CO asking for additional documents and also when I logged in I saw additional links to upload Form 80 and for Health Requirements the status was changed to Requested with current date.

Even after uploading Form 80 the status is the same as requested but I can see Form 80 in the list of documents uploaded.

I hope this ll help but others might have some other experience as well.


----------



## JJ_TN

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Taran,
> 
> Congrats. CO is allocated to you and u must have received email as well from CO that these documents are required. It cud be even ur agent if u hv one.
> In my case I received email even though I have applied through agent.


Congrats tarangoyal


----------



## ali_sajjad86

I have been allocated a CO. Just today received an email. Mine is Team 23. Any idea about their processing timing? They asked for some docs for my wife that i will uplaod today. 
Lets see  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JJ_TN

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi JJ_TN,
> 
> In my case I received email from CO asking for additional documents and also when I logged in I saw additional links to upload Form 80 and for Health Requirements the status was changed to Requested with current date.
> 
> Even after uploading Form 80 the status is the same as requested but I can see Form 80 in the list of documents uploaded.
> 
> I hope this ll help but others might have some other experience as well.



Thanks for the information mate  (Don't like to call you as RedDevil  )

In my case, I have completed medicals on 14/11 and the same has been cleared by eMedicals on 18/11. Do you mean to say that even in this situation, the Health Requirements status would be updated as Requested with current date after CO Allocation?


----------



## oraclrock

dandelindt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone have any ideas how long does it normally take for us to get the grant result after providing them with thw COC and medical report?
> 
> Thanks/ Linda


After you provide them with Medical and Police Check, you should be quite fast, within days. Except if your application go through external check, then it can take up to 1 year to process.


----------



## Vincentluf

Still no grants for today!!!
What is DIBP doing, no one working there


----------



## babu_84

Vincentluf said:


> Still no grants for today!!!
> What is DIBP doing, no one working there


Try calling DIBP and ask about the status or who your CO is... i called them last week, mine starts with B  now i have checked the excel file of firetoy... so many B's in team 34  just wondering what exactly is happening...


----------



## midhunnellore

Vincentluf said:


> Still no grants for today!!!
> What is DIBP doing, no one working there


Vincent.. I see less grants from Team - 34. Hope our applications have not gone for security checks.


----------



## LP8056

Looking at Firetoy's file i see very little grants from Brisbane Team 34


----------



## Vincentluf

babu_84 said:


> Try calling DIBP and ask about the status or who your CO is... i called them last week, mine starts with B  now i have checked the excel file of firetoy... so many B's in team 34  just wondering what exactly is happening...


Yesterday a case officer from Team 34 gave 2 grants both applicants had applied on the 2nd September. Maybe by Friday we will hear something.


----------



## babu_84

Vincentluf said:


> Yesterday a case officer from Team 34 gave 2 grants both applicants had applied on the 2nd September. Maybe by Friday we will hear something.


i know... 
but their CO's initial is AA... ours will be B[?]... be sure about it... OR, worst case, my file might have gone out for security checking... I am from a high risk 3rd world country anyways...


----------



## midhunnellore

babu_84 said:


> i know...
> but their CO's initial is AA... ours will be B[?]... be sure about it... OR, worst case, my file might have gone out for security checking... I am from a high risk 3rd world country anyways...


All we can do is to hope to get our Grants soon!!. Unfortunately we donno whats happening in the background


----------



## Vincentluf

babu_84 said:


> i know...
> but their CO's initial is AA... ours will be B[?]... be sure about it... OR, worst case, my file might have gone out for security checking... I am from a high risk 3rd world country anyways...


I will be calling DIBP next week, what i find very strange is that I didn't received any email from my CO and for an application to go for security checks Form80 must be uploaded before.


----------



## Vincentluf

midhunnellore said:


> Vincent.. I see less grants from Team - 34. Hope our applications have not gone for security checks.


I believe that CO will inform us if our application go for security checks.


----------



## solarik

babu_84 said:


> i know...
> but their CO's initial is AA... ours will be B[?]... be sure about it... OR, worst case, my file might have gone out for security checking... I am from a high risk 3rd world country anyways...


your CO name starts with Be?


----------



## babu_84

solarik said:


> your CO name starts with Be?


Br...


----------



## babu_84

Vincentluf said:


> I will be calling DIBP next week, what i find very strange is that I didn't received any email from my CO and for an application to go for security checks Form80 must be uploaded before.


Well, that's true... When i called the lady didn't tell me anything about security checks or so... she said, please wait... i don't see any communication made thus far regarding your application... 

however, i had everything front loaded including form 80...


----------



## deepajose

Additional docs were requested by CO on 7th Nov. I uplaoded all of them on e-visa as well sent him via email. I got a standard reply from the mail id saying the docs has been reached 
However the status of the newly uploaded docs still in 'required status ' in e-visa. It has not changed to 'received'. I have CO's contact number. Should i call him and check..? Can anyone pls advise?

CO is EV from Team 8 adelaide


----------



## akshay1229

deepajose said:


> Additional docs were requested by CO on 7th Nov. I uplaoded all of them on e-visa as well sent him via email. I got a standard reply from the mail id saying the docs has been reached
> However the status of the newly uploaded docs still in 'required status ' in e-visa. It has not changed to 'received'. I have CO's contact number. Should i call him and check..? Can anyone pls advise?
> 
> CO is EV from Team 8 adelaide


I think you should wait for at least a week more...then you should email them, within seven days they will reply. I think calling to CO, may be annoying...
So, wait and next week send an email, stating that, you have supplied requested documents on 7/11, and ask them whether they are in requirement for further information.

I have same team..other CO...
Good luck
Akshay


----------



## deepajose

akshay1229 said:


> I think you should wait for at least a week more...then you should email them, within seven days they will reply. I think calling to CO, may be annoying...
> So, wait and next week send an email, stating that, you have supplied requested documents on 7/11, and ask them whether they are in requirement for further information.
> 
> I have same team..other CO...
> Good luck
> Akshay


Thanks man..


----------



## midhunnellore

deepajose said:


> Additional docs were requested by CO on 7th Nov. I uplaoded all of them on e-visa as well sent him via email. I got a standard reply from the mail id saying the docs has been reached
> However the status of the newly uploaded docs still in 'required status ' in e-visa. It has not changed to 'received'. I have CO's contact number. Should i call him and check..? Can anyone pls advise?
> 
> CO is EV from Team 8 adelaide


You must be concerned if the status is requested after you have uploaded docs. I guess required status is okay you can ignore it.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Please tell me from where i buy ticket.
Must be cheap.


----------



## solarik

babu_84 said:


> Br...


Maybe BK then, my CO is BH.
It seems only I have BH


----------



## akshay1229

sylvia_australia said:


> Please tell me from where i buy ticket.
> Must be cheap.


Use skyscanner app and website too...


----------



## midhunnellore

solarik said:


> Maybe BK then, my CO is BH.
> It seems only I have BH


I guess I am only one who has the CO L*** from team 34.


----------



## midhunnellore

My CO Rquested for DOCS on 16-NOV-2013. Sent my docs to CO on 16-Nov-2013 itself.

I know I am rushing a lil, will it be a good idea to call and try to know the progress?


----------



## akshay1229

midhunnellore said:


> My CO Rquested for DOCS on 16-NOV-2013. Sent my docs to CO on 16-Nov-2013 itself.
> 
> I know I am rushing a lil, will it be a good idea to call and try to know the progress?


Not now...let just at least a week pass...

Most don't get reply within 2 weeks...keep patience..

Good luck
Akshay


----------



## deepajose

midhunnellore said:


> You must be concerned if the status is requested after you have uploaded docs. I guess required status is okay you can ignore it.


Whatver I uplaoded shows 'required' as well as 'Requested' in spearte links.. Must be tech glitches..


----------



## Pardee

deepajose said:


> Additional docs were requested by CO on 7th Nov. I uplaoded all of them on e-visa as well sent him via email. I got a standard reply from the mail id saying the docs has been reached
> However the status of the newly uploaded docs still in 'required status ' in e-visa. It has not changed to 'received'. I have CO's contact number. Should i call him and check..? Can anyone pls advise?
> 
> CO is EV from Team 8 adelaide


Hi 
Most of the COs update e visa page at last when they finalise case. 
In my case I sent all add docks two months ago but status showing
Requested.


----------



## solarik

midhunnellore said:


> My CO Rquested for DOCS on 16-NOV-2013. Sent my docs to CO on 16-Nov-2013 itself.
> 
> I know I am rushing a lil, will it be a good idea to call and try to know the progress?


My CO requested for docs on 1 Nov. I'd like to call but always stop myself. Will wait a little more. But I've read in this forum that somebody called BH and she was so nice and after one hour she sent him grant.


----------



## deepajose

Pardee said:


> Hi
> Most of the COs update e visa page at last when they finalise case.
> In my case I sent all add docks two months ago but status showing
> Requested.


May be you can just contact CO and check. because its been 2 months now


----------



## N.Ali

I have received an email from my CO stating as under:

"Our office is currently undertaking routine, standard checking for your application. This checking process is applicable to all applications; however the time frame for completion of the checks can vary considerably."

Co haven't ask for any documents as i have already front loaded everything.

I want to ask what is meant by routine, standard checking and approx how long it will take. 

Is that refer to external SC.


Regards,


----------



## Pardee

deepajose said:


> May be you can just contact CO and check. because its been 2 months now


Thanks 
I contacted co via e mail he said process is going on it was 10 Oct
Then I sent e mail last Tue and not got reply yet


----------



## deepajose

Pardee said:


> Thanks
> I contacted co via e mail he said process is going on it was 10 Oct
> Then I sent e mail last Tue and not got reply yet


 Why dont you call them, you would have got a direct number of team in the mail right?


----------



## Pardee

deepajose said:


> Why dont you call them, you would have got a direct number of team in the mail right?


All right I call them


----------



## rockstr123

dchiniwal said:


> 1. If you have uploaded the documents, wait for sometime and status should change.
> 2. You have enough time before you can go for meds. Just call up the medical center and check the waiting period. Few countries have to take appointments atleast 10 days earlier. If thats the case, you can schedule and wait. Anytime after you submit the visa application is a good time for Medicals. Remember that meds take 5-7 working days to upload your report.
> 3. CO allocation for 189 as on today is upto 10 weeks. DIAC is closed for Christmas from Dec 21 to Jan 13, 2014 - Total Shutdown.
> 4. It is recommended to uploaded Form 80 for all Major (18+) applications.
> 5. You would also need a Character certificate for all countries you have stayed over 1 year in last 10 years, including your partner. Start arranging for this. This is one document that takes time.
> 
> 
> These are my opinions and shouldn't be taken as legal advice. The best source of Info would be the DIAC themselves.


Thanks


----------



## Sazzad H

Just came to know from my agent that my case officer is RL from Adelaide Team 2...any idea about this team? are they slow/fast in processing?


----------



## miteshm82

Can anyone plz share the link of spreadsheet we are maintaining to record our progress?


----------



## ArpitMittal

miteshm82 said:


> Can anyone plz share the link of spreadsheet we are maintaining to record our progress?


Here u go:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Form 80 Question No: 4*

Hi all

can anyone please help me with question number 4 which says"Did you use the passport to enter australia"
I have never been to australia.. so if i say no then it further asks for the document which i used to enter and i cannot use option YES as i have nver been to australia..

Any suggestion please


----------



## rockstr123

dchiniwal said:


> 1. If you have uploaded the documents, wait for sometime and status should change.
> 2. You have enough time before you can go for meds. Just call up the medical center and check the waiting period. Few countries have to take appointments atleast 10 days earlier. If thats the case, you can schedule and wait. Anytime after you submit the visa application is a good time for Medicals. Remember that meds take 5-7 working days to upload your report.
> 3. CO allocation for 189 as on today is upto 10 weeks. DIAC is closed for Christmas from Dec 21 to Jan 13, 2014 - Total Shutdown.
> 4. It is recommended to uploaded Form 80 for all Major (18+) applications.
> 5. You would also need a Character certificate for all countries you have stayed over 1 year in last 10 years, including your partner. Start arranging for this. This is one document that takes time.
> 
> 
> These are my opinions and shouldn't be taken as legal advice. The best source of Info would be the DIAC themselves.


Hi, I have stayed in India, Malaysia and Singapore in last 10 years ( for more than 12 months at each place). I understand from Indian high commission and Singapore police that a request letter is required to give PCC. From where can I generate those letters?


----------



## tarangoyal

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi all
> 
> can anyone please help me with question number 4 which says"Did you use the passport to enter australia"
> I have never been to australia.. so if i say no then it further asks for the document which i used to enter and i cannot use option YES as i have nver been to australia..
> 
> Any suggestion please


I think.. it should be "Yes". as you are using your passport to enter australia. :bump2:

This should be the current travel document which you are using in your visa application.


----------



## Pardee

rockstr123 said:


> Hi, I have stayed in India, Malaysia and Singapore in last 10 years ( for more than 12 months at each place). I understand from Indian high commission and Singapore police that a request letter is required to give PCC. From where can I generate those letters?


Hi 
Go to your Passport office for getting PCC 
In India


----------



## Rushi

I have completed my medical test two days ago. But all the other relevant documents were already submitted. Usually case officers wait until they receive all the documents they requested? or they proceed with the documents they already have? 

Rushi


----------



## hassan110

hi All

Any one from Team 2, who has been asked for additional documents (pay slips, bank statements with salary deposits) but has only provided for some employers and previous employers were cash on hands based.
I am worried as I was asked for overseas works experiences additional documents (pay slips, bank statements with salary deposits), but I just provided only recent job bank statements (Gulf country) and my home country employers paid me on cash with no record 5 years back so I did not provide have any bank statements from them. Though I have sent all work experience letters which are notarized already.

Does the above scenario will effect my visa decision ?

Regards


----------



## praveenreddy

N.Ali said:


> I have received an email from my CO stating as under:
> 
> "Our office is currently undertaking routine, standard checking for your application. This checking process is applicable to all applications; however the time frame for completion of the checks can vary considerably."
> 
> Co haven't ask for any documents as i have already front loaded everything.
> 
> I want to ask what is meant by routine, standard checking and approx how long it will take.
> 
> Is that refer to external SC.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Donot worry friend it's a standard mail to most of the people recived and it is for few countries it doesn't say that your case is refered to external checks if that would have been done then they would have clearly sent you a mail that your case is referred to external checks and also they would have given you standard time of EC. 

In the other way you should be lucky enough that you have received a mail that what is happening with your file as here most of us have not even got such mail from CO though we have sent mail about the status update. 

Friend, have patience you will receive yôur grant very soon. Pls update your signature.


----------



## praveenreddy

hassan110 said:


> hi All
> 
> Any one from Team 2, who has been asked for additional documents (pay slips, bank statements with salary deposits) but has only provided for some employers and previous employers were cash on hands based.
> I am worried as I was asked for overseas works experiences additional documents (pay slips, bank statements with salary deposits), but I just provided only recent job bank statements (Gulf country) and my home country employers paid me on cash with no record 5 years back so I did not provide have any bank statements from them. Though I have sent all work experience letters which are notarized already.
> 
> Does the above scenario will effect my visa decision ?
> 
> Regards


CO initials pls


----------



## G D SINGH

JoshLedger said:


> Oh My God................ I GOT THE GRANT
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support
> All the best for your applications
> Josh


Congratulations mate..!


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

tarangoyal said:


> I think.. it should be "Yes". as you are using your passport to enter australia. :bump2:
> 
> This should be the current travel document which you are using in your visa application.


Hi Taran

Thank you for the reply

However i still have doubt. They have asked about past"Did you use the passport/travel document at question 1 to enter australia"
How it can be YES?
are you sure about this as you are using "I Think"


----------



## G D SINGH

Pardee said:


> Thanks
> I contacted co via e mail he said process is going on it was 10 Oct
> Then I sent e mail last Tue and not got reply yet


Then your Grant is near..!

You may get it anytime now..!

All the best

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

Sazzad H said:


> Just came to know from my agent that my case officer is RL from Adelaide Team 2...any idea about this team? are they slow/fast in processing?


All the best Sazzad..!

You will get the Golden letter soon..! :second:

Regds
GD


----------



## hassan110

@ praveenreddy, Thanks for your quick reply

CO initial is RL

Does any one received grant if he failed to submit pay slips or bank statements from all employers. As in my case I only submitted of my current employers where as the previous employers did not provide me this as I was paid on monthly cash.

Regards


----------



## G D SINGH

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Taran
> 
> Thank you for the reply
> 
> However i still have doubt. They have asked about past"Did you use the passport/travel document at question 1 to enter australia"
> How it can be YES?
> are you sure about this as you are using "I Think"


Hey Buddy,

This is NOT YES. It has to be "NO". For the followup question, just mention "NA" not applicable as you never entered and do not have a visa yet. They totally understand these blanks and this is actually meant for people, who were ever issued Australian Visa.

Please DO Not fill any wrong information. Its better to leave it blank or put NA.

Regds
GD


----------



## Sazzad H

hassan110 said:


> @ praveenreddy, Thanks for your quick reply
> 
> CO initial is RL
> 
> Does any one received grant if he failed to submit pay slips or bank statements from all employers. As in my case I only submitted of my current employers where as the previous employers did not provide me this as I was paid on monthly cash.
> 
> Regards


My CO is also RL from T2...Do u have any idea about this CO?


----------



## RedDevil19

sylvia_australia said:


> Please tell me from where i buy ticket.
> Must be cheap.


Hi Prem,

You can try makemytrip, cleartrip or goibio websites for cheap tickets. Also get quotes from travel agents but mostly on these websites you ll find cheap tickets.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

G D SINGH said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> This is NOT YES. It has to be "NO". For the followup question, just mention "NA" not applicable as you never entered and do not have a visa yet. They totally understand these blanks and this is actually meant for people, who were ever issued Australian Visa.
> 
> Please DO Not fill any wrong information. Its better to leave it blank or put NA.
> 
> Regds
> GD


Thank you very much ..I will take care of the information i put in


----------



## hassan110

Sazzad H said:


> My CO is also RL from T2...Do u have any idea about this CO?


I am sorry i dont have any experience in contact with RL as I just one week before received email about his assignment as my CO. Let will share it in near future if any updates come.


----------



## tarangoyal

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Taran
> 
> Thank you for the reply
> 
> However i still have doubt. They have asked about past"Did you use the passport/travel document at question 1 to enter australia"
> How it can be YES?
> are you sure about this as you are using "I Think"


Yes..

All - please check this link in case of any doubt...

Form 80 Guidance Note Questions 1 - 6


----------



## hassan110

praveenreddy said:


> CO initials pls


@ praveenreddy, Thanks for your quick reply

CO initial is RL

Does any one received grant if he failed to submit pay slips or bank statements from all employers. As in my case I only submitted of my current employers where as the previous employers did not provide me this as I was paid on monthly cash.

looking forward


----------



## G D SINGH

tarangoyal said:


> Yes..
> 
> All - please check this link in case of any doubt...
> 
> Form 80 Guidance Note Questions 1 - 6


Hi,

As per this link, if you answer this question "Yes" then proceed with further questions.

Actually this is not the case. If you see Form 80, then on selecting "NO you have to mention Visa number", But on selecting "Yes" there is nothin written further.

I think, NO is ok with NA in the visa number. It seems to be some printing mistake, as this should be infront of "Yes".

You must answer all the follow up questions irrespective of your answer for this question. 

Regds
GD


----------



## shahzad_sam

Guys,

I have lodge visa in the month of March and so far no grant.
Whenever asked CO for the status, she used to say that lead time for 189 is 12-18 Months so have some patience.

Any Suggestions ???
Have already filled and provided all the documents including form 80 and 1221, PCC and Medicals.


----------



## adila

you r with me
i applied in FEb 2013...no medical or PCC request till now


----------



## amandawilliams

Hello folks,

Is the list of documents that has to be uploaded upon visa application given here somewhere?

I am uploading form16 from last 3 years, all payslips from current employer and last 6 payslips from previous employer.

I will be uploading bank statement upto last 3 or 4 years. Will that do?

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## Pardee

G D SINGH said:


> Then your Grant is near..!
> 
> You may get it anytime now..!
> 
> All the best
> 
> Regds
> GD


Hello Mr Singh

Greetings from AMRITSAR 

I wait that anytime. 

It may be any coming morning. 

Kind regards
SANDHU


----------



## NeoWilson

amandawilliams said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Is the list of documents that has to be uploaded upon visa application given here somewhere?
> 
> I am uploading form16 from last 3 years, all payslips from current employer and last 6 payslips from previous employer.
> 
> I will be uploading bank statement upto last 3 or 4 years. Will that do?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Depends on which visa are you applying and also it's different for everyone. Best go to the DIBP website and have a look at the visa you are applying for. There will be a documents check list for each visa

For example, 189 visa checklist can be found under Visa applicants tab 
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)


----------



## Pardee

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi all
> 
> can anyone please help me with question number 4 which says"Did you use the passport to enter australia"
> I have never been to australia.. so if i say no then it further asks for the document which i used to enter and i cannot use option YES as i have nver been to australia..
> 
> Any suggestion please


Hi 
The reply of GD SINGH is all correct 
Do like that

Kind regards
SANDHU


----------



## jerry9

amandawilliams said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Is the list of documents that has to be uploaded upon visa application given here somewhere?
> 
> I am uploading form16 from last 3 years, all payslips from current employer and last 6 payslips from previous employer.
> 
> I will be uploading bank statement upto last 3 or 4 years. Will that do?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Yes that should do... if Co needs any more documents they will write it you.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Prem,
> 
> You can try makemytrip, cleartrip or goibio websites for cheap tickets. Also get quotes from travel agents but mostly on these websites you ll find cheap tickets.


Try kayak.com


----------



## nicemathan

I registered in this site, quite some-time back but this my first post.

I am planning to proceed for PR visa (189/190) without agent, need all your expert advice.

Age : 30, In Jan.,2014 – 31 will start
Qualification : B.E (Information Technology) 2004 passed out
Experience in IT 8 years 9 months
•	1st company 2005 Feb to 2006 April (Network Engineer)
•	2nd company 2006 May to 2007 June (System Analyst)
•	3rd company 2007 June till date (Currently my role suits more for Business Analyst)

Proceeding to submit my ACS skillset review using the following documents:

* All company offer letters
* All company relieving letters, except 3rd company.
* Degree Certificate
* College transfer certificate
* Passport
* Consolidated mark sheet
* Bank statement (For the last six years & 5months) Because previous bank accounts of 1st & 2nd company, I am not using
* Pay slips from 2nd & 3rd companies
* Form 16s from 2nd & 3rd companies (During my tenure in 1st company my salary was below the Tax exemption limit)
* Professional certifications (ITIL; PMP; ISO 20K LA., etc)
* Experience/Reference letter from 2nd & 3rd company. My 1st company is closed and not sure how to arrange any Experience/Reference letter.

My queries are :

1)	My consolidated engineering mark sheet has all the subject names from 1st year to 4th year printed. Should I have to prepare any additional documents of syllabus?
2)	Passport copy Xerox should cover the 1st two page and the address pages?
3)	Pay slips copy of all months should be included or one per quarter would be OK?
4)	Should I have to include all the months transaction or one month per year/quarter would be fine?
5)	Any suggestion on how to proceed with 1st company reference/experience letter? I don’t have any contact of them.
6)	As stated above on the roles handled, In-case I applied against BA skill code, how many years should expect ACS to cut in my experience.

Hope some of my queries are already answered in this thread, but am just starting to read this thread and 40K replies will take sometime.

Any comment or suggestion will of great help.


----------



## cfernandes

Hi Guys,

Just got my CO today. I lodged on 17th Oct'13. Any experiences with JS from Adelaide team 2

Regards
C


----------



## Vincentluf

cfernandes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my CO today. I lodged on 17th Oct'13. Any experiences with JS from Adelaide team 2
> 
> Regards
> C


How you know you got a Case Officer?

On which visa are you?


----------



## amandawilliams

cfernandes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my CO today. I lodged on 17th Oct'13. Any experiences with JS from Adelaide team 2
> 
> Regards
> C


Hello there,

Just wanted to know what is your code and have you already got the pcc and meds done?

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## cfernandes

Got and e-mail requesting for additional docs. Applying for 190.




Vincentluf said:


> How you know you got a Case Officer?
> 
> On which visa are you?


----------



## miteshm82

nicemathan said:


> I registered in this site, quite some-time back but this my first post.
> 
> I am planning to proceed for PR visa (189/190) without agent, need all your expert advice.
> 
> Age : 30, In Jan.,2014 – 31 will start
> Qualification : B.E (Information Technology) 2004 passed out
> Experience in IT 8 years 9 months
> •	1st company 2005 Feb to 2006 April (Network Engineer)
> •	2nd company 2006 May to 2007 June (System Analyst)
> •	3rd company 2007 June till date (Currently my role suits more for Business Analyst)
> 
> Proceeding to submit my ACS skillset review using the following documents:
> 
> * All company offer letters
> * All company relieving letters, except 3rd company.
> * Degree Certificate
> * College transfer certificate
> * Passport
> * Consolidated mark sheet
> * Bank statement (For the last six years & 5months) Because previous bank accounts of 1st & 2nd company, I am not using
> * Pay slips from 2nd & 3rd companies
> * Form 16s from 2nd & 3rd companies (During my tenure in 1st company my salary was below the Tax exemption limit)
> * Professional certifications (ITIL; PMP; ISO 20K LA., etc)
> * Experience/Reference letter from 2nd & 3rd company. My 1st company is closed and not sure how to arrange any Experience/Reference letter.
> 
> My queries are :
> 
> 1)	My consolidated engineering mark sheet has all the subject names from 1st year to 4th year printed. Should I have to prepare any additional documents of syllabus?
> 
> Prepare Transcript.
> 
> 2)	Passport copy Xerox should cover the 1st two page and the address pages?
> 
> Sufficient.
> 
> 3)	Pay slips copy of all months should be included or one per quarter would be OK?
> 
> First and Last three months of all companies would be fine.
> 
> 4)	Should I have to include all the months transaction or one month per year/quarter would be fine?
> 
> Only last six months transactions.
> 
> 5)	Any suggestion on how to proceed with 1st company reference/experience letter? I don’t have any contact of them.
> 
> You must submit Experience letter of all companies.
> 
> 6)	As stated above on the roles handled, In-case I applied against BA skill code, how many years should expect ACS to cut in my experience.
> 
> They won't count any experience with previous employer.
> 
> Hope some of my queries are already answered in this thread, but am just starting to read this thread and 40K replies will take sometime.
> 
> Any comment or suggestion will of great help.


Please find the comments in green.


----------



## Vincentluf

cfernandes said:


> Got and e-mail requesting for additional docs. Applying for 190.


I believe it will be quicker for 190 as actually for 189 all the teams are currently slow and very few grants are being given as per the forum.

Anyways keep fingers crossed all the best!!


----------



## cfernandes

Cool thanks. Was just checking if anyone had any interactions with this CO.


Regards
C



Vincentluf said:


> I believe it will be quicker for 190 as actually for 189 all the teams are currently slow and very few grants are being given as per the forum.
> 
> Anyways keep fingers crossed all the best!!


----------



## khanash

ArpitMittal said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> How would I know that I my application is assigned a CO? I applied for visa on 25th of Oct and from this thread I gathered that people who applied in the same time frame have started getting COs for their apps.
> 
> I did not receive any mail from DIAC. In my online application I observed "Recommended" in front of some of the types of documents. Does this signify that a CO has been allocated to my application.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


i also lodged on 25th october...uptil now no sign of CO...
might be next week


----------



## nicemathan

miteshm82 said:


> Please find the comments in green.


Thanks Miteshm82 for your quick response.

Is there any ACS template/format in-which resume has to be written.

Usually in my resumes, work exp., starts with current company to first company.


----------



## mafuz767

Hi I have come to know through my agent after 10 weeks that I have got my case officer from Brisbane team34. She said application is undergoing processing and verification check. Any idea what is verification check please. I am new in this forum. Thanks all.
Regards


----------



## Vincentluf

mafuz767 said:


> Hi I have come to know through my agent after 10 weeks that I have got my case officer from Brisbane team34. She said application is undergoing processing and verification check. Any idea what is verification check please. I am new in this forum. Thanks all.
> Regards


hello,

This is normally routine checks unless the CO inform that the application is going for external checks. Can you please share your timeline and if possible the date when the CO was assigned?

Did the CO requested more information? This will help us better understand your case.

By the way my application is in T34 also.

Cheers
V


----------



## Ashrom

Ben 10 said:


> Please add your signature ...


Any idea why the co does not respond... its been 1 month since I had submitted the adnl docs..what does external checks mean??


----------



## mafuz767

I have applied on 29th of August and uploaded PCC on 14th of November and then my agent told me I got case officer stating only that my file is undergoing processing and verification check. I have no idea what is verification check... Is it like security check??? Thanks all


----------



## anshul.31

cfernandes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my CO today. I lodged on 17th Oct'13. Any experiences with JS from Adelaide team 2
> 
> Regards
> C


C, How're you doing buddy? Congratulations on your CO assignment... I also applied on 15th oct for 189 with 60 points... but haven't heard from them yet or have had a CO assigned. I understand that cases are processed in order of higher points first so I am hopeful to hear from them before the end of this business week now.. Very Hopeful. 

My question is that how are you notified about your CO assignment? Via e-mail or via a correspondence in Skillselect (whose notification also arrives in my email box)? But just for curiosity.... 

Do reply C fernandez...


----------



## miteshm82

nicemathan said:


> Thanks Miteshm82 for your quick response.
> 
> Is there any ACS template/format in-which resume has to be written.
> 
> Usually in my resumes, work exp., starts with current company to first company.


Its perfectly fine..


----------



## verg

Don't get anxious about it. He applied to visa 190 (sponsored permanent), which is processed faster than 189.

I got my hopes up when cfernandes first posted, but then realized he/she was on a different visa than mine.



anshul.31 said:


> C, How're you doing buddy? Congratulations on your CO assignment... I also applied on 15th oct for 189 with 60 points... but haven't heard from them yet or have had a CO assigned. I understand that cases are processed in order of higher points first so I am hopeful to hear from them before the end of this business week now.. Very Hopeful.
> 
> My question is that how are you notified about your CO assignment? Via e-mail or via a correspondence in Skillselect (whose notification also arrives in my email box)? But just for curiosity....
> 
> Do reply C fernandez...


----------



## nicemathan

miteshm82 said:


> Its perfectly fine..


Thanks Miteshm82


----------



## mafuz767

verg said:


> Don't get anxious about it. He applied to visa 190 (sponsored permanent), which is processed faster than 189.
> 
> I got my hopes up when cfernandes first posted, but then realized he/she was on a different visa than mine.


Yes 190 is faster than 189. My friend got golden visa within 6 weeks


----------



## mafuz767

Vincentluf said:


> hello,
> 
> This is normally routine checks unless the CO inform that the application is going for external checks. Can you please share your timeline and if possible the date when the CO was assigned?
> 
> Did the CO requested more information? This will help us better understand your case.
> 
> By the way my application is in T34 also.
> 
> Cheers
> V


I have applied on 29th of August and uploaded PCC on 14th of November and then my agent told me I got case officer stating only that my file is undergoing processing and verification check. I have no idea what is verification check... Is it like security check??? Thanks all


----------



## mafuz767

Any idea my friends what is verification check? My case officer from Brisbane team34 said my application is undergoing processing and verification check. Your reply would be highly regarded.


----------



## NeoWilson

lol don't need to post the question repeatedly 

Actually, what's "external check" ?


----------



## weel

G D SINGH said:


> Hi Weel,
> 
> Are you saying that initially CO asked for both the PCCs Singapore & UAE. And later, she emailed herself and asked to drop Singapore PCC and provide only UAE PCC?
> 
> Did she ask for any declaration or something? Did you fill form 80 for you and your wife separately or just a single form 80 for both of you?
> 
> Regds
> GD


Yes of course.

She didn't ask declaration and form 80.


----------



## weel

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> weel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks Firetoy:roll:


----------



## samkalu

cfernandes said:


> Got and e-mail requesting for additional docs. Applying for 190.


What are the documents your co has requested?


----------



## samkalu

Hi friends

Does anyone know the holidays of dibp during December?


----------



## swesok

DesiTadka said:


> Negative..... PCC is required only for the countries you have lived for more than 12 months...


Are you sure of that ??

i submit one PCC for my mother country but i lived in another country for 9 years and 
i didnt submit PCC for this country as i need a letter from DIAC to do so and when my co contacted me he asked for salary slip and never asked about this PCC or issue me a letter to do it ??

i am really confused 
Help plz


----------



## Jklm

hi seniours,


i was in my office when i got verification call from australian embassy and officer asked for me and my college gave me the phone all went well but i was not able to provide answers to 1 or 2 questions related to my profession as it didnt strike in my mind i got confused...will that be cosidered negative or what ??? the officer had already spoken to my employer before speaking to me....do i need to worry??? plz guide???


----------



## weel

CO only requested UAE PCC for my wife. It seems other all docs should be fine. 

I'm bit worried about UAE (Dubai) PCC process, because according to Dubai police web site, the processing time is only three weeks, but UAE embassy in Colombo said it will take around 8 weeks to issue the PCC. I'm totally disappointed with two different statements. 

friends if you have any idea,experience with UAE PCC please share....


----------



## kludge

Jklm said:


> hi seniours,
> 
> i was in my office when i got verification call from australian embassy and officer asked for me and my college gave me the phone all went well but i was not able to provide answers to 1 or 2 questions related to my profession as it didnt strike in my mind i got confused...will that be cosidered negative or what ??? the officer had already spoken to my employer before speaking to me....do i need to worry??? plz guide???


No need to worry. Questions must not related to your core job.

IELTS: L7 R8.5 S6.5 W6 | EA applied: 12 Sept 2013


----------



## Sunlight11

Jklm said:


> hi seniours,
> 
> 
> i was in my office when i got verification call from australian embassy and officer asked for me and my college gave me the phone all went well but i was not able to provide answers to 1 or 2 questions related to my profession as it didnt strike in my mind i got confused...will that be cosidered negative or what ??? the officer had already spoken to my employer before speaking to me....do i need to worry??? plz guide???


Not a big deal... totally.. These checkings they do are not exams ... few mishaps in communication shouldn't be an issue..! They just want to verify your claims.


----------



## Vincentluf

Jklm said:


> hi seniours,
> 
> 
> i was in my office when i got verification call from australian embassy and officer asked for me and my college gave me the phone all went well but i was not able to provide answers to 1 or 2 questions related to my profession as it didnt strike in my mind i got confused...will that be cosidered negative or what ??? the officer had already spoken to my employer before speaking to me....do i need to worry??? plz guide???


No need to worry, can you please share your timeline and which team is processing your application?


----------



## ashish1137

nicemathan said:


> I registered in this site, quite some-time back but this my first post.
> 
> I am planning to proceed for PR visa (189/190) without agent, need all your expert advice.
> 
> Age : 30, In Jan.,2014 &#150; 31 will start
> Qualification : B.E (Information Technology) 2004 passed out
> Experience in IT 8 years 9 months
> &#149;	1st company 2005 Feb to 2006 April (Network Engineer)
> &#149;	2nd company 2006 May to 2007 June (System Analyst)
> &#149;	3rd company 2007 June till date (Currently my role suits more for Business Analyst)
> 
> Proceeding to submit my ACS skillset review using the following documents:
> 
> * All company offer letters
> * All company relieving letters, except 3rd company.
> * Degree Certificate
> * College transfer certificate
> * Passport
> * Consolidated mark sheet
> * Bank statement (For the last six years & 5months) Because previous bank accounts of 1st & 2nd company, I am not using
> * Pay slips from 2nd & 3rd companies
> * Form 16s from 2nd & 3rd companies (During my tenure in 1st company my salary was below the Tax exemption limit)
> * Professional certifications (ITIL; PMP; ISO 20K LA., etc)
> * Experience/Reference letter from 2nd & 3rd company. My 1st company is closed and not sure how to arrange any Experience/Reference letter.
> 
> My queries are :
> 
> 1)	My consolidated engineering mark sheet has all the subject names from 1st year to 4th year printed. Should I have to prepare any additional documents of syllabus?
> 2)	Passport copy Xerox should cover the 1st two page and the address pages?
> 3)	Pay slips copy of all months should be included or one per quarter would be OK?
> 4)	Should I have to include all the months transaction or one month per year/quarter would be fine?
> 5)	Any suggestion on how to proceed with 1st company reference/experience letter? I don&#146;t have any contact of them.
> 6)	As stated above on the roles handled, In-case I applied against BA skill code, how many years should expect ACS to cut in my experience.
> 
> Hope some of my queries are already answered in this thread, but am just starting to read this thread and 40K replies will take sometime.
> 
> Any comment or suggestion will of great help.


Hi ncemathan,

Why are you upkoading so many doxuments when they sont ask for it. Please save all these docs for future use. Find my response below:

1. What you need to upload is: first and last page of your passport.
2. All highest qualification semester marksheets
3. Highest qualification final marksheet.
Bechelor degree is must.
4. Releiving certificate if you have left the company.
5. Jobs and responsibilities from all companies.
6. If unable to provide documents in point 5, then go for statutory decleration from you superior colleague
Stating your position, employment hours per week, country of deputation, name of company, sd format available online easily.

I submitted all these documents and got successful skill assessment. No need for bank statement or salary slips.

Regards
Ashish


----------



## ad_

I have visited this forum many times as guest and the posts have been very helpful and informative. There are lot people who are waiting for the Grant Letter. Hence I created my login today and posting for the first time. Hope it helps friends here in some way.

My case officer was from Team 08 GSM Adelaide.

My application progressed as below -

ANZSCO: 261314 | IELTS(17.11.12): 7.5 (O) | ACS Applied : 29.01.13, +ve: 19.03.13 | Vic SS App: 10.04.13, Approval: 02.07.13 | EOI recd: 02.07.13 | Visa Applied: 23.08.13, CO: 01.10.13, Medical: 15.10.13, Grant: 18.11.13| Flying: Not decided


----------



## Ashrom

ad_ said:


> I have visited this forum many times as guest and the posts have been very helpful and informative. There are lot people who are waiting for the Grant Letter. Hence I created my login today and posting for the first time. Hope it helps friends here in some way.
> 
> My case officer was from Team 08 GSM Adelaide.
> 
> My application progressed as below -
> 
> ANZSCO: 261314 | IELTS(17.11.12): 7.5 (O) | ACS Applied : 29.01.13, +ve: 19.03.13 | Vic SS App: 10.04.13, Approval: 02.07.13 | EOI recd: 02.07.13 | Visa Applied: 23.08.13, CO: 01.10.13, Medical: 15.10.13, Grant: 18.11.13| Flying: Not decided


Hi,

who was your Co... you got your grant pretty soon... congratulations...:yo:


----------



## ad_

Ashrom said:


> Hi,
> 
> who was your Co... you got your grant pretty soon... congratulations...:yo:



Thanks.
CO initial: GL
I submitted all documents(including PCC) before CO was assigned. Once CO was assigned I was only asked for Medical.
Since its more than a month that you have submitted additional documents you could email the CO. Don't ask for status directly. You could inquire if they need any additional documents and indirectly ask for status.


----------



## Ashrom

ad_ said:


> Thanks.
> CO initial: GL
> I submitted all documents(including PCC) before CO was assigned. Once CO was assigned I was only asked for Medical.
> Since its more than a month that you have submitted additional documents you could email the CO. Don't ask for status directly. You could inquire if they need any additional documents and indirectly ask for status.


I sent an email to the CO twice enquiring if they need any additional documents from me.. two weeks ago. No response yet..


----------



## OZHope

*Employment Certificate*

Hi All,

Can you please help me with one information? If I don't claim points for my employment, do I need to submit my employment certificate from my employer? I can't claim points for employment because it is less than 3 years.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Ashrom said:


> I sent an email to the CO twice enquiring if they need any additional documents from me.. two weeks ago. No response yet..


I also sent same type of mail twice.
When i sent 2nd email, after 69 mintues i goy grant letter


----------



## sylvia_australia

OZHope said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please help me with one information? If I don't claim points for my employment, do I need to submit my employment certificate from my employer? I can't claim points for employment because it is less than 3 years.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


No need to submit.
If you have appointment letter, submit it along with latest salary slip.
No need to go for work reference letter.


----------



## OZHope

Thank you very much Sylvia.


sylvia_australia said:


> No need to submit.
> If you have appointment letter, submit it along with latest salary slip.
> No need to go for work reference letter.


----------



## Ashrom

I am worried abt this delay and no response from co .. Dont they respond atleast? Are all the co's same or is it with just mine:-(


----------



## DesiTadka

Ideally you need PCC for all the countries you have lived for more than 12 months in last 10 years but that's up to CO to decide if s/he wants it or spare it... If they didn't ask for it then don't worry about it.


swesok said:


> Are you sure of that ??
> 
> i submit one PCC for my mother country but i lived in another country for 9 years and
> i didnt submit PCC for this country as i need a letter from DIAC to do so and when my co contacted me he asked for salary slip and never asked about this PCC or issue me a letter to do it ??
> 
> i am really confused
> Help plz


----------



## Vincentluf

Hi,

Can someone provide me with the email address of Team34 please?

Regards
V


----------



## solarik

Vincentluf said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone provide me with the email address of Team34 please?
> 
> Regards
> V


[email protected]


----------



## crosswind

My PRAYER is GRANTED!!!!!!! 
YES. YES, YES its VISA GRANTED!!!!
*Thank you LORD for giving my family the blessings of being Permanent Resident of Australia.*
My prayer is that all those waiting to have this kind of happiness and their VISA should be GRANTED next!!
* Keep The FAITH and Hope my dear friends!*


----------



## WizzyWizz

Congrats to all visa grantees specially to my September batchmates. 

As for me i'm still at the waiting game. Submitted my last requirement nearly 3-weeks ago and no word yet from CO. Anybody got a CO from Team 6, Adelaide with initials MN? I guess that CO is sleeping.


----------



## green_apple

crosswind said:


> My PRAYER is GRANTED!!!!!!!
> YES. YES, YES its VISA GRANTED!!!!
> *Thank you LORD for giving my family the blessings of being Permanent Resident of Australia.*
> My prayer is that all those waiting to have this kind of happiness and their VISA should be GRANTED next!!
> * Keep The FAITH and Hope my dear friends!*


Congratulations crosswind!!! :hippie: :hippie: :hippie:


----------



## jre05

crosswind said:


> My PRAYER is GRANTED!!!!!!!
> YES. YES, YES its VISA GRANTED!!!!
> *Thank you LORD for giving my family the blessings of being Permanent Resident of Australia.*
> My prayer is that all those waiting to have this kind of happiness and their VISA should be GRANTED next!!
> * Keep The FAITH and Hope my dear friends!*


Many congratulations and happy to see a good news in the morning 

Have a great life in Australia 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## dchiniwal

crosswind said:


> My PRAYER is GRANTED!!!!!!!
> YES. YES, YES its VISA GRANTED!!!!
> *Thank you LORD for giving my family the blessings of being Permanent Resident of Australia.*
> My prayer is that all those waiting to have this kind of happiness and their VISA should be GRANTED next!!
> * Keep The FAITH and Hope my dear friends!*


Congratulations!


----------



## midhunnellore

Time for all of you to congratulate me   . Granted!!!!!!!.

Firetoy, Where is my stamp!!!!! Bring it on !!!!!!. Australia .... here I come.


----------



## Sad Fishie

Checks

Hi all I see alot of confusion with the checks aspect things. These checks go by the name of routine checks, external checks, security and in my case mandatory checks. I'm really not sure if its similar to verification checks but what I was told by my co is that

My case is going through mandatory checks which include health character and security checks. These are conducted by external parties and can take 12 months and upward. 

From my personal observation and experience it's done for 189 male candidates from Pakistan, Iran, turkey, Middle East and Bangladesh. Only a few instances have I seen cases from India and if they are, they come relatively quicker. But so far I haven't seen checks of pakistanis clear in less than 12 months. Those are the 25% cases that go beyond the 12 month processing time. I have friends who have applied in


----------



## Rushi

midhunnellore said:


> Time for all of you to congratulate me   . Granted!!!!!!!.
> 
> Firetoy, Where is my stamp!!!!! Bring it on !!!!!!. Australia .... here I come.



Wow..fast grant :cheer2:... Congratz midhunnellore..

By the way what was your team??


Rushi


----------



## Rushi

crosswind said:


> My PRAYER is GRANTED!!!!!!!
> YES. YES, YES its VISA GRANTED!!!!
> *Thank you LORD for giving my family the blessings of being Permanent Resident of Australia.*
> My prayer is that all those waiting to have this kind of happiness and their VISA should be GRANTED next!!
> * Keep The FAITH and Hope my dear friends!*


Congratz crosswind :cheer2:


----------



## midhunnellore

Rushi said:


> Wow..fast grant :cheer2:... Congratz midhunnellore..
> 
> By the way what was your team??
> 
> 
> Rushi



Brisbane Team 34


----------



## itisme

midhunnellore said:


> Time for all of you to congratulate me   . Granted!!!!!!!.
> 
> Firetoy, Where is my stamp!!!!! Bring it on !!!!!!. Australia .... here I come.


Hey Congrats Midhun!!

Waiting for my turn!! Even I got invited on 16th Sep (189) and applied on 19th Sep... No update on CO allocation... All docs front loaded by 13th Nov!
Meds are yet to be cleared (Mine and my Kid's from 9th Nov & My Wife's from 18th Nov)... Is this normal timeline for Medical Clearance? 

Firetoy... Need your wishes and Predeiction pleaseeeeeeee... 
Predict my Visa Grant!!


----------



## jre05

midhunnellore said:


> Time for all of you to congratulate me   . Granted!!!!!!!.
> 
> Firetoy, Where is my stamp!!!!! Bring it on !!!!!!. Australia .... here I come.


Oh glad, congratulations mate 

All the best for your life in Australia 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## LP8056

Congrats to all granted today, do we have only two grants so far today?


----------



## Vincentluf

LP8056 said:


> Congrats to all granted today, do we have only two grants so far today?


Still no news from your CO ?


----------



## adnan qadir

Hi 

I have applied on 20 October. Got a mail from CO on 18 requesting for some pending documents and form 1221 and form 80. 
Will submit it today
Though i know it is subjective but how much time it normally takes after submission of these documents?
My CO is R.F from GSM Adelaide team 2


----------



## LP8056

Vincentluf said:


> Still no news from your CO ?


Nopes. 

One question. last time she asked for PCC, Meds and payslips and tax stuff. I mailed my meds, scanned my PCCs, and also attached my latest payslip to eVisa. Only one. We do not have separate tax assessments in my country, its all on my payslip. Do you think maybe this is the reason its taking longer?


----------



## Rushi

Looks like COs are trying to finish their backlogs before the Christmas vacation... Hope everyone will get their golden mail very soon.. (Including me)....Wish me luck friends....

Rushi


----------



## Vincentluf

LP8056 said:


> Nopes.
> 
> One question. last time she asked for PCC, Meds and payslips and tax stuff. I mailed my meds, scanned my PCCs, and also attached my latest payslip to eVisa. Only one. We do not have separate tax assessments in my country, its all on my payslip. Do you think maybe this is the reason its taking longer?


I dont think so, each officer is working at his own pace...


----------



## cfernandes

Hi,

Was an e-mail that came to my agent with additional docs required.



anshul.31 said:


> C, How're you doing buddy? Congratulations on your CO assignment... I also applied on 15th oct for 189 with 60 points... but haven't heard from them yet or have had a CO assigned. I understand that cases are processed in order of higher points first so I am hopeful to hear from them before the end of this business week now.. Very Hopeful.
> 
> My question is that how are you notified about your CO assignment? Via e-mail or via a correspondence in Skillselect (whose notification also arrives in my email box)? But just for curiosity....
> 
> Do reply C fernandez...


----------



## RedDevil19

Congrats to all Grant receivers....its a party time  

Well.......The Ashes has started and Aussies are not playing well 

I hope COs are not busy watching it just how people here in India do when the match is on


----------



## 0z_dream

My agent will be paying through his credit card for my 189 visa fee , and i will be giving him by DD. Now do we get any acknowledgement from DIAC that we have paid the money?


----------



## Sunlight11

Ashrom said:


> I am worried abt this delay and no response from co .. Dont they respond atleast? Are all the co's same or is it with just mine:-(


Each CO is different, but normally they do reply within 10-12 days highest... but your CO is silent cause probably he doesn't need any docs from you at this moment.. as you are a 190 applicant and from India, you would get the Grant within reasonable timeframe.


----------



## goodguy2

0z_dream said:


> My agent will be paying through his credit card for my 189 visa fee , and i will be giving him by DD. Now do we get any acknowledgement from DIAC that we have paid the money?


 

Hi Oz_dream,

That’s the understanding between u and ur agent..shudnt matter as long as the payment goes thru smoothly :fingerscrossed:

Yes u will get an acknowledgement notification when u log in using ur TRN if the payment transaction is successful :fingerscrossed:

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 0z_dream

goodguy2 said:


> Hi Oz_dream,
> 
> That’s the understanding between u and ur agent..shudnt matter as long as the payment goes thru smoothly :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Yes u will get an acknowledgement notification when u log in using ur TRN if the payment transaction is successful :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I didnt receive any login id and password, is the same id and pass which they used for eoi?. is this notification by email or it will be available only if we login to it?


----------



## Chetu

Hello chinnubangalore , mithu , firetoy , mroks , rocky ben10 - I forgot the name of one expert member here from Austria , she always rights long informative posts on most topics , please someone enlighten me her name  - and all other friends here on EF who have ever answered many of my queries and kept my company through this journey . My heartfelt thanks to you .

I am very happy to let you know that I got my grant mail today  , I feel blessed by the almighty , my parents and all my beloved ones . Thanks for all the support you guys have given me . 
PS : I solemnly swear that I ll be around this forum and try to help others to the best of my knowledge . 

Thanks,
Chetu


----------



## jerry9

Chetu said:


> Hello chinnubangalore , mithu , firetoy , mroks , rocky ben10 - I forgot the name of one expert member here from Austria , she always rights long informative posts on most topics , please someone enlighten me her name  - and all other friends here on EF who have ever answered many of my queries and kept my company through this journey . My heartfelt thanks to you .
> 
> I am very happy to let you know that I got my grant mail today  , I feel blessed by the almighty , my parents and all my beloved ones . Thanks for all the support you guys have given me .
> PS : I solemnly swear that I ll be around this forum and try to help others to the best of my knowledge .
> 
> Thanks,
> Chetu


congrats chetu!


----------



## Rider

*Will cleared medicals still reffered by CO?*

One quick question to experts.

I went for medicals on 18 Nov 2013 (Myself, Wife, Kid), and the organize medicals link has got disappeared today (21 Nov 2013). Here is my question, does anyone seen a case, where medicals is cleared, and CO still refer it later with MOC?

I am asking this question just for my knowledge


----------



## Mroks

Chetu said:


> Hello chinnubangalore , mithu , firetoy , mroks , rocky ben10 - I forgot the name of one expert member here from Austria , she always rights long informative posts on most topics , please someone enlighten me her name  - and all other friends here on EF who have ever answered many of my queries and kept my company through this journey . My heartfelt thanks to you .
> 
> I am very happy to let you know that I got my grant mail today  , I feel blessed by the almighty , my parents and all my beloved ones . Thanks for all the support you guys have given me .
> PS : I solemnly swear that I ll be around this forum and try to help others to the best of my knowledge .
> 
> Thanks,
> Chetu


Congrats and wishing you good luck for future great life ahead.
You are talking about member 'espresso'. How could you forget her name? She has been a great help for the forum members especially on the complicated matters.


----------



## goodguy2

0z_dream said:


> I didnt receive any login id and password, is the same id and pass which they used for eoi?. is this notification by email or it will be available only if we login to it?


 
Hi Oz_dream,

Call ur Agent and request him to provide ur TRN id and password and log in

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Btw, when did u make the payment?

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 0z_dream

goodguy2 said:


> Hi Oz_dream,
> 
> Call ur Agent and request him to provide ur TRN id and password and log in
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> Btw, when did u make the payment?
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thnaks ill try now


----------



## vinnie88

DesiTadka said:


> Ideally you need PCC for all the countries you have lived for more than 12 months in last 10 years but that's up to CO to decide if s/he wants it or spare it... If they didn't ask for it then don't worry about it.


Yeah I agree. PCC should only be done when requested. 

For example, when CO was allocated ( it took nearly 8 weeks), she only requested India PCC 

I lived and worked in Singapore for 2years, but somehow she didnt ask for and I didnt submit it either. so it really depends on your CO too. 

I think form80 and PCC's outside your country of citizenship are not mandatory but rather optional depending on your CO


----------



## 0z_dream

goodguy2 said:


> Hi Oz_dream,
> 
> Call ur Agent and request him to provide ur TRN id and password and log in
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> Btw, when did u make the payment?
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Not yet paid just agreed with him about the credit card


----------



## Timur

midhunnellore said:


> Time for all of you to congratulate me   . Granted!!!!!!!.
> 
> Firetoy, Where is my stamp!!!!! Bring it on !!!!!!. Australia .... here I come.


Oh God, Midhunnellore, so happy for you! Did you get the direct grant or was requested some additional docs?


----------



## midhunnellore

Timur said:


> Oh God, Midhunnellore, so happy for you! Did you get the direct grant or was requested some additional docs?



It was not a direct grant. CO asked for additional documents on 16-Nov-2013 and got the grant today morning!!

Firetoy,

Where is my stamp?????


----------



## LP8056

LP8056 said:


> Firetoy predicted that i will get my grant today. What is this prediction based on? I have not heard from my CO at all ever since she asked for my meds and PCC. Should i call her? I emailed her yesterday to ask to confirm that they received my meds which i mailed to them, no reply.


Sorry i made a mistake, it was actually felix2020 who made the prediction.


----------



## goodguy2

Chetu said:


> Hello chinnubangalore , mithu , firetoy , mroks , rocky ben10 - I forgot the name of one expert member here from Austria , she always rights long informative posts on most topics , please someone enlighten me her name  - and all other friends here on EF who have ever answered many of my queries and kept my company through this journey . My heartfelt thanks to you .
> 
> I am very happy to let you know that I got my grant mail today  , I feel blessed by the almighty , my parents and all my beloved ones . Thanks for all the support you guys have given me .
> PS : I solemnly swear that I ll be around this forum and try to help others to the best of my knowledge .
> 
> Thanks,
> Chetu




Dear Chetu 


Many congrats on getting the grant :bounce:

I am waiting for my grant..waiting for a miracle to happen on or before 20th December :fingerscrossed:

I wish u the very best in your future endeavors :rockon:


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Timur

midhunnellore said:


> It was not a direct grant. CO asked for additional documents on 16-Nov-2013 and got the grant today morning!!
> 
> Firetoy,
> 
> Where is my stamp?????


What did he/she asked for?


----------



## Vincentluf

midhunnellore said:


> It was not a direct grant. CO asked for additional documents on 16-Nov-2013 and got the grant today morning!!
> 
> Firetoy,
> 
> Where is my stamp?????


Congrats midhunnellore, could you tell us if you are an onshore or offshore and case officer initials... mine is BG


----------



## OZHope

crosswind said:


> My PRAYER is GRANTED!!!!!!!
> YES. YES, YES its VISA GRANTED!!!!
> *Thank you LORD for giving my family the blessings of being Permanent Resident of Australia.*
> My prayer is that all those waiting to have this kind of happiness and their VISA should be GRANTED next!!
> * Keep The FAITH and Hope my dear friends!*


Congratulations


----------



## G D SINGH

Pardee said:


> Hello Mr Singh
> 
> Greetings from AMRITSAR
> 
> I wait that anytime.
> 
> It may be any coming morning.
> 
> Kind regards
> SANDHU


SSA Veer,

That blessed morning will come soon..! Wisj you luck veer...:fingerscrossed:

Regds
GD


----------



## midhunnellore

Vincentluf said:


> Congrats midhunnellore, could you tell us if you are an onshore or offshore and case officer initials... mine is BG


Offshore.. Team 34 Brisbane . CO. L***


----------



## goodguy2

crosswind said:


> My PRAYER is GRANTED!!!!!!!
> YES. YES, YES its VISA GRANTED!!!!
> *Thank you LORD for giving my family the blessings of being Permanent Resident of Australia.*
> My prayer is that all those waiting to have this kind of happiness and their VISA should be GRANTED next!!
> * Keep The FAITH and Hope my dear friends!*




Many Congratulations and thank you for your wishes 

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pardee

G D SINGH said:


> SSA Veer,
> 
> That blessed morning will come soon..! Wisj you luck veer...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regds
> GD


SSA
&
Thanks a lot


----------



## goodguy2

midhunnellore said:


> Time for all of you to congratulate me   . Granted!!!!!!!.
> 
> Firetoy, Where is my stamp!!!!! Bring it on !!!!!!. Australia .... here I come.




Many Congratulations midhunnellore. Freak out :cool2:

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats midhunnellore*


midhunnellore said:


> Time for all of you to congratulate me   . Granted!!!!!!!.
> 
> Firetoy, Where is my stamp!!!!! Bring it on !!!!!!. Australia .... here I come.


*Congrats crosswind*


crosswind said:


> My PRAYER is GRANTED!!!!!!!
> YES. YES, YES its VISA GRANTED!!!!
> *Thank you LORD for giving my family the blessings of being Permanent Resident of Australia.*
> My prayer is that all those waiting to have this kind of happiness and their VISA should be GRANTED next!!
> * Keep The FAITH and Hope my dear friends!*


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats Chetu*
Very very happy to see you with Grant letter.


Chetu said:


> Hello chinnubangalore , mithu , firetoy , mroks , rocky ben10 - I forgot the name of one expert member here from Austria , she always rights long informative posts on most topics , please someone enlighten me her name  - and all other friends here on EF who have ever answered many of my queries and kept my company through this journey . My heartfelt thanks to you .
> 
> I am very happy to let you know that I got my grant mail today  , I feel blessed by the almighty , my parents and all my beloved ones . Thanks for all the support you guys have given me .
> PS : I solemnly swear that I ll be around this forum and try to help others to the best of my knowledge .
> 
> Thanks,
> Chetu


----------



## Pardee

HELLO EVERYBODY 
I think my CO sleeps a lot on the job. 
I applied 4 months ago but could not get grant yet. 
When I asked him he replied processing is going on. 

Let me do wait when he awakes


----------



## mithu93ku

Pardee said:


> HELLO EVERYBODY
> I think my CO sleeps a lot on the job.
> I applied 4 months ago but could not get grant yet.
> When I asked him he replied processing is going on.
> 
> Let me do wait when he awakes


I see, he is very sleepy.


----------



## Pardee

mithu93ku said:


> I see, he is very sleepy.


Yes you are right


----------



## Chetu

Mroks said:


> Congrats and wishing you good luck for future great life ahead.
> You are talking about member 'espresso'. How could you forget her name? She has been a great help for the forum members especially on the complicated matters.


Thanks Mroks  you shed light on this query too , yes I know how could I forget her name :/ . 

And my many thanks to Espresso


----------



## G D SINGH

midhunnellore said:


> Offshore.. Team 34 Brisbane . CO. L***


Congratulations Midhunnellore...!

Wish you luck for future..!

Regds
GD


----------



## mothermary

anyone have any idea about certification (ISTQB)will help for Positive Skill assesment for Software Tester job.


----------



## jre05

Chetu said:


> Thanks Mroks  you shed light on this query too , yes I know how could I forget her name :/ .
> 
> And my many thanks to Espresso


Hey Chetu, that's pretty quick for you, congrats. All the best to your Australia life.

Her name is Monika  lol

Best regards,
JR


----------



## G D SINGH

Rushi said:


> Looks like COs are trying to finish their backlogs before the Christmas vacation... Hope everyone will get their golden mail very soon.. (Including me)....Wish me luck friends....
> 
> Rushi


Yea... seems like that only..!

Wish you all the best..!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku

Mroks said:


> Congrats and wishing you good luck for future great life ahead.
> You are talking about member 'espresso'. How could you forget her name? She has been a great help for the forum members especially on the complicated matters.


Yes *Mroks*, I am a great fan of the posts of *espresso (Monika)*.


----------



## G D SINGH

cfernandes said:


> Got and e-mail requesting for additional docs. Applying for 190.


All the best...!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## G D SINGH

Vincentluf said:


> I believe it will be quicker for 190 as actually for 189 all the teams are currently slow and very few grants are being given as per the forum.
> 
> Anyways keep fingers crossed all the best!!


Yes, as 190 lies under top most priority for case assessment. Some has been sponsored and State is taking the responsibility. So the possibility of consumption of this resource is higher as compared to the resources for 189. This is how they promote the immigration for state sponsors, so that specific states can grow and expand.


190 will be processed quicker and on top priority as compared to 189.

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

khanash said:


> i also lodged on 25th october...uptil now no sign of CO...
> might be next week


Hi,

The status "Recommended" does not signify anything. Its is an automated system generated report. This status will change to "Received" for the documents that you have already uploaded.

When the CO will be assigned to you, you may get an email from the CO, if he needs any more information from you. The sign of "Recommended" may vanish from the documents that are irrelevant to your application. OR this may never happen and you get a "Direct Grant".

So it is bit tough to know from evisa, if a CO has already been assigned.

WIsh you luck...!


----------



## jre05

mithu93ku said:


> Yes *Mroks*, I am a great fan of the posts of *espresso (Monika)*.


lol Mithu


----------



## praveenreddy

CONGRATS TO midhunnellore ,crosswind and chetu ON THEIR GRANTS. WISHING U A VERY BEST OF LUCK FOR FUTURE ENDEAVOURS


----------



## G D SINGH

weel said:


> Yes of course.
> 
> She didn't ask declaration and form 80.


Hi Weel,

Sorry but my perception towards your answer is bit confusing. 

Did you provide separate form 80 for your wife Or you just upload form 80 for yourself?

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

crosswind said:


> My PRAYER is GRANTED!!!!!!!
> YES. YES, YES its VISA GRANTED!!!!
> *Thank you LORD for giving my family the blessings of being Permanent Resident of Australia.*
> My prayer is that all those waiting to have this kind of happiness and their VISA should be GRANTED next!!
> * Keep The FAITH and Hope my dear friends!*


Congratulations mate...!


----------



## tarangoyal

My CO asked for following documents :

● Tax
● Selection of payslips
● Bank statements
● Provident fund

He is LE from Team 2 - GSM Adelaide

Anyone from the same team? What is their speed in the grants


----------



## goodguy2

tarangoyal said:


> My CO asked for following documents :
> 
> ● Tax
> ● Selection of payslips
> ● Bank statements
> ● Provident fund
> 
> He is LE from Team 2 - GSM Adelaide
> 
> Anyone from the same team? What is their speed in the grants




Hi Tarangoyal,

I’m stumped ur case officer asked you for ur Super (Provident Fund). 

Do they usually do that?

What exactly does he want to see in regards to Provident Fund)

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sazzad H

G D SINGH said:


> Yes, as 190 lies under top most priority for case assessment. Some has been sponsored and State is taking the responsibility. So the possibility of consumption of this resource is higher as compared to the resources for 189. This is how they promote the immigration for state sponsors, so that specific states can grow and expand.
> 
> 
> 190 will be processed quicker and on top priority as compared to 189.
> 
> Regds
> GD


bro, i applied on 190 too...provided all necessary requested docs to CO...except IELTS of my wife which will provide by next monday...when i can expect my grant?


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Chetu said:


> Hello chinnubangalore , mithu , firetoy , mroks , rocky ben10 - I forgot the name of one expert member here from Austria , she always rights long informative posts on most topics , please someone enlighten me her name  - and all other friends here on EF who have ever answered many of my queries and kept my company through this journey . My heartfelt thanks to you .
> 
> I am very happy to let you know that I got my grant mail today  , I feel blessed by the almighty , my parents and all my beloved ones . Thanks for all the support you guys have given me .
> PS : I solemnly swear that I ll be around this forum and try to help others to the best of my knowledge .
> 
> Thanks,
> Chetu


Congratulations Buddy. Wish you good luck for your Job Search too.

Time to party


----------



## tarangoyal

goodguy2 said:


> Hi Tarangoyal,
> 
> I’m stumped ur case officer asked you for ur Super (Provident Fund).
> 
> Do they usually do that?
> 
> What exactly does he want to see in regards to Provident Fund)
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> --


Not sure.. but i dont mind providing documents which i already have..


----------



## mudgalvarun

Congratulations to everyone who got their grant and hope all others will get golden email soon.

I was recently granted Sub class 190 visa and i am the primary applicant.I was wondering if my wife ( she is the secondary applicant / dependent) can enter first without me.

Please guide.

Regards,
Varun


----------



## G D SINGH

Congrats midhunnellore

Congrats crosswind


----------



## Vijay_Varman

Congrats to midhunnellore, crosswind and chetu


----------



## weel

G D SINGH said:


> Hi Weel,
> 
> Sorry but my perception towards your answer is bit confusing.
> 
> Did you provide separate form 80 for your wife Or you just upload form 80 for yourself?
> 
> Regds
> GD


Hi GD,

No we didn't provide any form 80 for both of us. Even CO didn't request it. As I know It's not mandatory. If CO asked, then only you have to provide it for all the applicants.


----------



## tarangoyal

Felix,

Any guess for my visa grant date  ?


----------



## Maverick123

*Spouse evidence*

Hi guys...congrats to all who got their grants recently..!!
Today I got a mail from my CO asking for additional documents for establishing relationship with my spouse like marriage certificate.
Unfortunately, I dont have marriage certificate...
Is their any other docs I can submit like marriage pics or my passport does mentions my wife's detail ..so will that be of any help...please advice..!!


----------



## amandawilliams

Hello folks do we have to submit education and work experience documents for partner too, even if we are not claiming points for them?


----------



## midhunnellore

Maverick123 said:


> Hi guys...congrats to all who got their grants recently..!!
> Today I got a mail from my CO asking for additional documents for establishing relationship with my spouse like marriage certificate.
> Unfortunately, I dont have marriage certificate...
> Is their any other docs I can submit like marriage pics or my passport does mentions my wife's detail ..so will that be of any help...please advice..!!


1) Provide Marriage Pics

2) Get an affidavit done from a notary. (you need to provide your marriage pics to the layer to get this done)

3) Using that affidavit you can get your wifes name on to your passport.

Thant should do.


----------



## RedDevil19

mudgalvarun said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got their grant and hope all others will get golden email soon.
> 
> I was recently granted Sub class 190 visa and i am the primary applicant.I was wondering if my wife ( she is the secondary applicant / dependent) can enter first without me.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Regards,
> Varun


Hi Varun,

Yes, the dependent can enter in Aus before primary applicant. 

Please check ur grant letter and see if they have given any condition that Primary applicant has to accompany secondary. In most cases its not required.


----------



## ad_

Ashrom said:


> I am worried abt this delay and no response from co .. Dont they respond atleast? Are all the co's same or is it with just mine:-([/QUOTE
> 
> 
> If you don't hear from them in 30-40 days since your last email, you could email them once again. But dont overdo it. Asking for status too frequently may bug them also.
> 
> On a positive note, getting visa on 190 is faster and easier.
> Since you have provided all the documents, just sit tight. Ur visa is around the corner.


----------



## Maverick123

midhunnellore said:


> 1) Provide Marriage Pics
> 
> 2) Get an affidavit done from a notary. (you need to provide your marriage pics to the layer to get this done)
> 
> 3) Using that affidavit you can get your wifes name on to your passport.
> 
> Thant should do.


Thanks mate...I already provided the CO with marriage affidavit....this time I have sent the scanned copies of passport depicting the information on my and my wife's passport along with marriage pics..hope she should be fine with them..!!


----------



## midhunnellore

Firetoy!!! Firetoy!!!! Where is my Visa Granted Stamp?????? Felix recommend Firetory to give my stamp 

sorry guys, I am bugging you so much .. Have I become Hyper??? Control Midhun Control


----------



## JJ_TN

midhunnellore said:


> Firetoy!!! Firetoy!!!! Where is my Visa Granted Stamp?????? Felix recommend Firetory to give my stamp
> 
> sorry guys, I am bugging you so much .. Have I become Hyper??? Control Midhun Control


Congrats midhunnellore 

Don't control yourself! Its your day mate!


----------



## Heemu

I've done my medical on 16.11.2013 and my clinic confirmed me that my reports have already been uploaded on 18.11.2013. Still now on my evisa page shows the link "Organise your health examination" as well as "Health, Evidence of" shows "Requirement". How long it will take to disappear the link? Is there any way to confirm either my medical received or not?


----------



## JJ_TN

crosswind said:


> My PRAYER is GRANTED!!!!!!!
> YES. YES, YES its VISA GRANTED!!!!
> *Thank you LORD for giving my family the blessings of being Permanent Resident of Australia.*
> My prayer is that all those waiting to have this kind of happiness and their VISA should be GRANTED next!!
> * Keep The FAITH and Hope my dear friends!*


Congrats Crosswind


----------



## JJ_TN

Chetu said:


> Hello chinnubangalore , mithu , firetoy , mroks , rocky ben10 - I forgot the name of one expert member here from Austria , she always rights long informative posts on most topics , please someone enlighten me her name  - and all other friends here on EF who have ever answered many of my queries and kept my company through this journey . My heartfelt thanks to you .
> 
> I am very happy to let you know that I got my grant mail today  , I feel blessed by the almighty , my parents and all my beloved ones . Thanks for all the support you guys have given me .
> PS : I solemnly swear that I ll be around this forum and try to help others to the best of my knowledge .
> 
> Thanks,
> Chetu


Congrats Chetu


----------



## Ashrom

Congrats to all who got their grants today


----------



## Ashrom

Thank you ad... hoping for the grant to come by in some time


----------



## LP8056

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."

What does this mean on my eVisa portal? It says this for my wife, my kids and myself. I am not sure if it was there before, or it just changed to this because my med has gone through. Can someone please clarify?


----------



## jerry9

*Congrats to all those who got the grant today!*


----------



## Vincentluf

LP8056 said:


> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship."
> 
> What does this mean on my eVisa portal? It says this for my wife, my kids and myself. I am not sure if it was there before, or it just changed to this because my med has gone through. Can someone please clarify?


Hello,

This means that your medicals has been uploaded and cleared.

Regards
Vincent


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

crosswind*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

midhunnellore*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

chetu*








​


----------



## Firetoy

Sorry for the late stamps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've been very very busy


----------



## RedDevil19

Firetoy said:


> Sorry for the late stamps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I've been very very busy


Nice to see u Firetoy 

We missed u a lot


----------



## SylaR

Anybody have KD from Team Brisbane 33? 


Visa Class - 189, Points 65, EA - 27-Aug-2013, Invite - 16-Sep-2013, Visa Applied - 02-Oct-2013, Meds: 17-Oct-2013, CO Assigned- 15-nov-2013, PCC: 21-Nov-13 Grant: Awaited


----------



## nicemathan

ashish1137 said:


> Hi ncemathan,
> 
> Why are you upkoading so many doxuments when they sont ask for it. Please save all these docs for future use. Find my response below:
> 
> 1. What you need to upload is: first and last page of your passport.
> 2. All highest qualification semester marksheets
> 3. Highest qualification final marksheet.
> Bechelor degree is must.
> 4. Releiving certificate if you have left the company.
> 5. Jobs and responsibilities from all companies.
> 6. If unable to provide documents in point 5, then go for statutory decleration from you superior colleague
> Stating your position, employment hours per week, country of deputation, name of company, sd format available online easily.
> 
> I submitted all these documents and got successful skill assessment. No need for bank statement or salary slips.
> 
> Regards
> Ashish


Thanks Ashish, I thought it would better to share all relevant documents rather than ACS coming back with further clarifications or document submission...


----------



## Nik_S

Hi guys, its nice to see that there are a lot of us trying to find a better life/opportunity else where. I happened to come across this website while I was trying to frantically search for details of assigning of case officer post visa lodgement. I have applied under Subclass 189 which I believe is a P4 (not really sure) I have applied for my visa on 17th Oct, and waiting for the CO allotment. Can anyone please share some light on how much time does it take (I know the website says upto 10 weeks) but any personal experiences might help.


Thanks,
Nik


----------



## nicemathan

Maverick123 said:


> Hi guys...congrats to all who got their grants recently..!!
> Today I got a mail from my CO asking for additional documents for establishing relationship with my spouse like marriage certificate.
> Unfortunately, I dont have marriage certificate...
> Is their any other docs I can submit like marriage pics or my passport does mentions my wife's detail ..so will that be of any help...please advice..!!


Prepare a marriage certificated via notary or via sub-register.
Marriage photos and invitation cards

If possible add spouse name to passport as permanent fix. In-future insurance, medical claims...etc might ask for relationship proof.

Adding spouse name to Passport will not take much time for me it took 10 working days in Bangalore but getting an appointment with Passport Seva Kendra is a challenge.

I hope it helps.


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations to chetu, midhunnellore, crosswind


----------



## sdpeter

Changes to online lodgement services

In early December 2013, we will make changes to our online visa lodgement services. The changes will affect all current, saved, unsubmitted online applications. If you have an unsubmitted visa application when the changes are made, you will not be able to retrieve it and you will have to start again.

If you do not want to lose your saved online visa application, we encourage you to submit it before 6 December.

Please ensure you meet all the relevant criteria before submitting your visa application.​

Guys, any idea what is this about?


----------



## RedDevil19

Wow......medicals link for my son (3 yrs old) is gone.... "No health examinations are required for this person"....also the documents requested changed to received....now medicals for both of us is pending to be cleared


----------



## RedDevil19

sdpeter said:


> Changes to online lodgement services
> 
> In early December 2013, we will make changes to our online visa lodgement services. The changes will affect all current, saved, unsubmitted online applications. If you have an unsubmitted visa application when the changes are made, you will not be able to retrieve it and you will have to start again.
> 
> If you do not want to lose your saved online visa application, we encourage you to submit it before 6 December.
> 
> Please ensure you meet all the relevant criteria before submitting your visa application.​
> 
> Guys, any idea what is this about?


Where did u see this???

Please share the link


----------



## sdpeter

Sorry...here goes

Check the progress of an online application

I am worried cos I have uploaded all docs except for ielts and medical which will be ready end Dec only..


----------



## NeoWilson

bwaaa those who submitted in Nov will probably have to add the 2 weeks holiday to their time aye  

I submitted a few days ago and went through medical exam today (hope everything is fine). Hopefully will get golden email by end of Jan ... congrats to those who got the grant today


----------



## NeoWilson

sdpeter said:


> Sorry...here goes
> 
> Check the progress of an online application
> 
> I am worried cos I have uploaded all docs except for ielts and medical which will be ready end Dec only..


If you have already lodged/paid, it means you are not in that list mate. Otherwise so many people who have uploaded documents will have to upload again and that just doesn't make sense 

But, always keep a copy or 2


----------



## RedDevil19

sdpeter said:


> Sorry...here goes
> 
> Check the progress of an online application
> 
> I am worried cos I have uploaded all docs except for ielts and medical which will be ready end Dec only..


Well I guess its for "Unsaved" applications and not for the ones which are already submitted. You might lose data if you have a saved but unsubmitted visa application when these changes ll take place. 

No need to worry if you have TRN no.

Seniors please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## sdpeter

phew...really hope so...the message is so ambiguous


----------



## pavan.kom

Hi Guys,

I hav been going thru this thread for a while now,

I got my invitation on 18th Nov with 70 points for 2339 other emgineering professionals.

I got few doubts regarding the documents required to upload. Especially for proving previous work experience.

Seniors please shed some light .


----------



## crosswind

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> crosswind*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you Firetoy!:cheer2:


----------



## jayantsit

Today my CO assigned and no more docs required ... requested to get the PCC and Medicals.... CO from Adelaide GSM Team 23


----------



## adnan qadir

Hi my CO is allocated on 15 November. His initial is R.F from Team 02 GSM Adelaide?

Any body have experience with this CO?


----------



## manubadboy

midhunnellore said:


> Offshore.. Team 34 Brisbane . CO. L***


No Offense mate but the way you wrote the name of the CO seems like a curse word in Hindi :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## puneet556

doctor has sent medical report of my one month old baby , can anyone tell in how many days CO will get and update the same and how many days will take to GIVE GRANT as everything is already submitted


----------



## fraborg01

HI, Vincentluf 

How do you know your CO name? they contacted you? 




Vincentluf said:


> Congrats midhunnellore, could you tell us if you are an onshore or offshore and case officer initials... mine is BG


----------



## manubadboy

Congrats to everyone who got their grants this week.. All the very best everyone..


----------



## Vincentluf

fraborg01 said:


> HI, Vincentluf
> 
> How do you know your CO name? they contacted you?


not yet contacted me


----------



## rakithaw

Hi guys,

Its been 2 months since I applied and still waiting for CO ?
I seen some ppl who applied later than me got their CO weeks ago.

Should i contact the Dept. Or should i wait .?

Inv 16sept, meds 12 sept, 60pt, applied 22 sept, CO ??????


----------



## Santhosh.15

rakithaw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Its been 2 months since I applied and still waiting for CO ?
> I seen some ppl who applied later than me got their CO weeks ago.
> 
> Should i contact the Dept. Or should i wait .?
> 
> Inv 16sept, meds 12 sept, 60pt, applied 22 sept, CO ??????


Under which category brother ?


----------



## rakithaw

battulas78 said:


> Under which category brother ?


189 
263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


----------



## verg

rakithaw said:


> 189
> 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer


I see a lot of ppl getting invites earlier, but they usually applied to a 190 visa. You've seen ppl from 189 get CO assignment before you?

I'm on the same wagon.


----------



## manilaoz

Ganda said:


> Congratulations to you!
> 
> I hope you can share to us you CO team. Because we from T34 is waiting for progress..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Congratz on your visa grant. I'm assigned to Team 34 Brisbane as well. My CO initials are PM. What was yours?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Firetoy

It's Friday! Grants day. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Canadiandownunder

A bit too quiet for a Friday....no grants yet?


----------



## Vincentluf

Team 34!! Wake Up you have Grants to give!!


----------



## dchiniwal

There was one who got the grant and had applied on Oct 7th or 5th under 189 category recently.

Anyone else under 189 and applied in Oct got the grant/CO allocation?

I applied on 11th and awaiting.


----------



## Hailanhoano

Hi all

I would like to clarify whether there are any chances to get approval for 189 if i received an invitation for 190 (Adelaide). It is mentioned that my EOI is blocked at the moment. 

I am applying for 2339 'other professional engineering' with 65 points (under189). At first, i was purposely apply for 189 due to job opportunities and 190 was a back up plan (just a stick option). I also thought it would take a couple of months to get the approval from SA. However, i was shocked when SA came back to me after a week and i am put into a dilemma now. 

Should i wait until the invitation expired and apply again? Or am i eligible for 189 consideration after 190 expiry date?

Best Regards


----------



## Maverick123

*Finally the wait comes to an end..!!*

:clap2: Hey guys..finally after months of waiting and praying..I have finally recieved my GRANT..!!!!.

Thanks to the almighty for giving me the stamina and the strength of going through this ordious task..!!

Also a big thanks to all the forum members here...specially FIRETOY,FELIX,PRAVEENREDDY ..I might have missed a few..(apologies for that)..you all guys rock...!!:car:eace::horn::angel:


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations Maverick!


----------



## Vincentluf

Maverick123 said:


> :clap2: Hey guys..finally after months of waiting and praying..I have finally recieved my GRANT..!!!!.
> 
> Thanks to the almighty for giving me the stamina and the strength of going through this ordious task..!!
> 
> Also a big thanks to all the forum members here...specially FIRETOY,FELIX,PRAVEENREDDY ..I might have missed a few..(apologies for that)..you all guys rock...!!:car:eace::horn::angel:


Congrats Maverick!!

Can you remind us from which team you were?


----------



## s_agrasen

manubadboy said:


> No Offense mate but the way you wrote the name of the CO seems like a curse word in Hindi :lol::lol::lol:


So it reminds me BAD BOY remains BAD BOY even after grant


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

MAVERICK123*








​


----------



## Maverick123

dchiniwal said:


> Congratulations Maverick!


Thanks mate..wish you a speedy grant as well..!!


----------



## Maverick123

Vincentluf said:


> Congrats Maverick!!
> 
> Can you remind us from which team you were?


Thanks a lot Vincent..my application was with Adelaide team 2 ..CO initials SB


----------



## Maverick123

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> MAVERICK123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks a lot firetoy....I was waiting for your grant stamp..!! :cheer2:


----------



## goodguy2

Maverick123 said:


> :clap2: Hey guys..finally after months of waiting and praying..I have finally recieved my GRANT..!!!!.
> 
> Thanks to the almighty for giving me the stamina and the strength of going through this ordious task..!!
> 
> Also a big thanks to all the forum members here...specially FIRETOY,FELIX,PRAVEENREDDY ..I might have missed a few..(apologies for that)..you all guys rock...!!:car:eace::horn::angel:


 

Congratulations buddy. Wish you the very best in everything you do 


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RedDevil19

Maverick123 said:


> :clap2: Hey guys..finally after months of waiting and praying..I have finally recieved my GRANT..!!!!.
> 
> Thanks to the almighty for giving me the stamina and the strength of going through this ordious task..!!
> 
> Also a big thanks to all the forum members here...specially FIRETOY,FELIX,PRAVEENREDDY ..I might have missed a few..(apologies for that)..you all guys rock...!!:car:eace::horn::angel:


Congrats buddy.........its a Party time


----------



## Maverick123

goodguy2 said:


> Congratulations buddy. Wish you the very best in everything you do
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks mate...all the best for your grant...


----------



## Maverick123

RedDevil19 said:


> Congrats buddy.........its a Party time


Thanks reddevil...yup party time...:music: ..you also start the preparations..your grant is also not far now..all the very best..!!!!


----------



## green_apple

I'm very happy to announce that I've got *GRANT*!!!!! 

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

THANK YOU LORD!

THANKS to all the forum members here, specially Firetoy, Felix, Mithu, my buddies WizzyWizz, Vinhnguyenvan19781983, AnfieldKnight!

I wish everyone will receive the grants soon and see you guys in Oz :music: :music: :music:

My CO is AR, Adelaide Team 7.

:car: :car: :car: :car: :car:


----------



## goodguy2

*Required and Received*

Hi All,

I request you to please answer my query. Thank you.

I have submitted PCC, medicals receipt, tax documents, evidence of work experience and a photograph on the 19th of November by logging into skillselect using TRN.

For some reason in the ‘Progess’ column, it still says “Required” next to the above mentioned documents instead of “Received”. I am just wondering when the “Progress” would change to “Received” - considering that its been 3 days I’ve submitted the said documents :fish2:

Request you to please throw some light.

Thank you,


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## whatdoumean

goodguy2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I request you to please answer my query. Thank you.
> 
> I have submitted PCC, medicals receipt, tax documents, evidence of work experience and a photograph on the 19th of November by logging into skillselect using TRN.
> 
> For some reason in the ‘Progess’ column, it still says “Required” next to the above mentioned documents instead of “Received”. I am just wondering when the “Progress” would change to “Received” - considering that its been 3 days I’ve submitted the said documents :fish2:
> 
> Request you to please throw some light.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Don't worry..it will change in 3-4 working days tops.....if you scroll further down you can see the list of documents uploaded....it's all good...


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

green_apple*








​


----------



## green_apple

Thanks a lot Firetoy!!! Your grant stamp means a lot!!!


----------



## PkBlr

Friends, please let me if I need to send all the pages of passport while filling 189 form. Some pages are blank and some has printed details. What is recommended for the VISA application ?

How about older passport which is cancelled / expired now? Do I need to scan and attach all its pages as well ?

-Pk


----------



## praveenreddy

Maverick123 said:


> Thanks mate..wish you a speedy grant as well..!!


Hey maverick

Very very happy to listen this man finally it paid of I think ystady last wishes was mine. Finally like firetoy my prediction also worked out in ur case. 

Congratulations once agian. Enjoy your weekend


----------



## jre05

green_apple said:


> I'm very happy to announce that I've got *GRANT*!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> THANK YOU LORD!
> 
> THANKS to all the forum members here, specially Firetoy, Felix, Mithu, my buddies WizzyWizz, Vinhnguyenvan19781983, AnfieldKnight!
> 
> I wish everyone will receive the grants soon and see you guys in Oz :music: :music: :music:
> 
> My CO is AR, Adelaide Team 7.
> 
> :car: :car: :car: :car: :car:


So Sweet. See you in Oz 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## akshay1229

green_apple said:


> I'm very happy to announce that I've got *GRANT*!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> THANK YOU LORD!
> 
> THANKS to all the forum members here, specially Firetoy, Felix, Mithu, my buddies WizzyWizz, Vinhnguyenvan19781983, AnfieldKnight!
> 
> I wish everyone will receive the grants soon and see you guys in Oz :music: :music: :music:
> 
> My CO is AR, Adelaide Team 7.
> 
> :car: :car: :car: :car: :car:


hello...now your apple is ripen..it has turned to Red...

good luck mate...many congratulations...


----------



## jerry9

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> green_apple*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Hi Firetoy,

Any predictions for my grant?


----------



## akshay1229

can someone help me to wake up my CO?


----------



## jerry9

green_apple said:


> I'm very happy to announce that I've got *GRANT*!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> THANK YOU LORD!
> 
> THANKS to all the forum members here, specially Firetoy, Felix, Mithu, my buddies WizzyWizz, Vinhnguyenvan19781983, AnfieldKnight!
> 
> I wish everyone will receive the grants soon and see you guys in Oz :music: :music: :music:
> 
> My CO is AR, Adelaide Team 7.
> 
> :car: :car: :car: :car: :car:



*
Congrats green_apple... wish you a great future ahead!*


----------



## olways

akshay1229 said:


> can someone help me to wake up my CO?


Is your CO from Team6?


----------



## jerry9

Maverick123 said:


> :clap2: Hey guys..finally after months of waiting and praying..I have finally recieved my GRANT..!!!!.
> 
> Thanks to the almighty for giving me the stamina and the strength of going through this ordious task..!!
> 
> Also a big thanks to all the forum members here...specially FIRETOY,FELIX,PRAVEENREDDY ..I might have missed a few..(apologies for that)..you all guys rock...!!:car:eace::horn::angel:


*Congrats Maverick ....happy for you ...all the best for your future endeavors!*


----------



## mike alic

green_apple said:


> I'm very happy to announce that I've got GRANT!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> THANK YOU LORD!
> 
> THANKS to all the forum members here, specially Firetoy, Felix, Mithu, my buddies WizzyWizz, Vinhnguyenvan19781983, AnfieldKnight!
> 
> I wish everyone will receive the grants soon and see you guys in Oz :music: :music: :music:
> 
> My CO is AR, Adelaide Team 7.
> 
> :car: :car: :car: :car: :car:


congratulations


----------



## Rushi

Congtraz Maverick123 and green_apple :cheer2::cheer2:

Rushi


----------



## praveenreddy

green_apple said:


> I'm very happy to announce that I've got *GRANT*!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> THANK YOU LORD!
> 
> THANKS to all the forum members here, specially Firetoy, Felix, Mithu, my buddies WizzyWizz, Vinhnguyenvan19781983, AnfieldKnight!
> 
> I wish everyone will receive the grants soon and see you guys in Oz :music: :music: :music:
> 
> My CO is AR, Adelaide Team 7.
> 
> 
> :car: :car: :car: :car: :car:



Congrats apple. So happy for you:yo::yo:


----------



## NeoWilson

Congrats to those who got the grant today  Quieter Friday than usual ?


----------



## Rushi

How long my CO will take to give his final decision? 

They have only requested my medical and it is already submitted....Actually I have already given my payslips, service letters, bank statements, EPF, tax deduction forms, PCC..etc when I was submitting my VISA application. 

Do I have to wait another 2-3 weeks for the grant?? 

This Waiting is painful :juggle::juggle:

Rushi


----------



## RedDevil19

Maverick123 said:


> Thanks reddevil...yup party time...:music: ..you also start the preparations..your grant is also not far now..all the very best..!!!!


Thanks a lot for ur wishes 

I have already started with my preparations and hoping that I ll be able to go and watch at least one day of "The Ashes" and "Australian Open" in Jan . 

Lets see if it comes true as it all depends on my sweet CO


----------



## dchiniwal

green_apple said:


> I'm very happy to announce that I've got *GRANT*!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> THANK YOU LORD!
> 
> THANKS to all the forum members here, specially Firetoy, Felix, Mithu, my buddies WizzyWizz, Vinhnguyenvan19781983, AnfieldKnight!
> 
> I wish everyone will receive the grants soon and see you guys in Oz :music: :music: :music:
> 
> My CO is AR, Adelaide Team 7.
> 
> :car: :car: :car: :car: :car:


Congratulations Green_Apple


----------



## RedDevil19

akshay1229 said:


> can someone help me to wake up my CO?


Looks like they are enjoying the bowling of Johnson  

Eng 94/8 on 2nd day going to tea


----------



## RedDevil19

green_apple said:


> I'm very happy to announce that I've got *GRANT*!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> THANK YOU LORD!
> 
> THANKS to all the forum members here, specially Firetoy, Felix, Mithu, my buddies WizzyWizz, Vinhnguyenvan19781983, AnfieldKnight!
> 
> I wish everyone will receive the grants soon and see you guys in Oz :music: :music: :music:
> 
> My CO is AR, Adelaide Team 7.
> 
> :car: :car: :car: :car: :car:


Congrats Green Apple.....let the rain of grant begin for all of us


----------



## schong

dchiniwal said:


> Congratulations Green_Apple


Congrats Green Apple!!!!


----------



## SAind

sowmy said:


> yeah 3 more days ..... tensed .... Hope we will get our invitation this time. ....


hi,
wat abt ur EOI plz upgrade me , as iam in the same sutiuation.


----------



## agaoe33

green_apple said:


> I'm very happy to announce that I've got *GRANT*!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> THANK YOU LORD!
> 
> THANKS to all the forum members here, specially Firetoy, Felix, Mithu, my buddies WizzyWizz, Vinhnguyenvan19781983, AnfieldKnight!
> 
> I wish everyone will receive the grants soon and see you guys in Oz :music: :music: :music:
> 
> My CO is AR, Adelaide Team 7.
> 
> :car: :car: :car: :car: :car:


I HAVE THE SAME CASE OFFICER!! 
Congratulations apple, and I hope your grant gives me luck to get my grant very soon!


----------



## goodguy2

PkBlr said:


> Friends, please let me if I need to send all the pages of passport while filling 189 form. Some pages are blank and some has printed details. What is recommended for the VISA application ?
> 
> How about older passport which is cancelled / expired now? Do I need to scan and attach all its pages as well ?
> 
> -Pk




As per my knowledge u don’t have to send all the pages of the previous/expired/valid passport. U shud take a photocopy of the first and last page of the valid passport and get them certified. I know from where u r coming from though as some countries do ask for all the pages of the previous /expired /valid passport.

Thank you,

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rushi

Hey friends,

What is form 1221? Whats the purpose of it? Reply me soon... Plzzz 

:help::help::help::help::help::help:

Rushi


----------



## jre05

Rushi said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> What is form 1221? Whats the purpose of it? Reply me soon... Plzzz
> 
> Rushi


It is to assess your character. Its a subset of Form 80


----------



## Rushi

jre05 said:


> It is to assess your character. Its a subset of Form 80


My CO has requested form 1221...  Will it delay my grant??? 

Rushi


----------



## akshay1229

Rushi said:


> My CO has requested form 1221...  Will it delay my grant???
> 
> Rushi


nope...that's additional details form..almost same as form 80..

It wont delay your grant..

Good luck
Akshay


----------



## samkalu

akshay1229 said:


> nope...that's additional details form..almost same as form 80..
> 
> It wont delay your grant..
> 
> Good luck
> Akshay


Should we always upload form 80 before co allocation. Or wait till they ask for it. I can scan and keep it ready


----------



## Rushi

akshay1229 said:


> nope...that's additional details form..almost same as form 80..
> 
> It wont delay your grant..
> 
> Good luck
> Akshay


Thanks Akshay for your prompt response.... I was worrying about the new form request they sent. Thought it will affect to the entire process


----------



## Rushi

jre05 said:


> It is to assess your character. Its a subset of Form 80



Thanks jre05


----------



## midhunnellore

samkalu said:


> Should we always upload form 80 before co allocation. Or wait till they ask for it. I can scan and keep it ready


Upload it if you have already filled it. Front loading helps!!!


----------



## midhunnellore

PkBlr said:


> Friends, please let me if I need to send all the pages of passport while filling 189 form. Some pages are blank and some has printed details. What is recommended for the VISA application ?
> 
> How about older passport which is cancelled / expired now? Do I need to scan and attach all its pages as well ?
> 
> -Pk


send the front page, back page and the visa stamping pages. Blank pages are not required.


----------



## akshay1229

samkalu said:


> Should we always upload form 80 before co allocation. Or wait till they ask for it. I can scan and keep it ready


It depends on CO, and team. I have seen many cases, in which form 80 is not asked.
but you should upload it if you have it already...it speeds your process..


----------



## samkalu

akshay1229 said:


> It depends on CO, and team. I have seen many cases, in which form 80 is not asked.
> but you should upload it if you have it already...it speeds your process..


Ok thanks! !!!!


----------



## salf

Congrats to all getting the grants.


----------



## WizzyWizz

Sooo happy for you my friend!!! Enjoy your celebration today! I wish you well for your planning. Do keep in touch! ^_^ :cheer2:



green_apple said:


> I'm very happy to announce that I've got *GRANT*!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> THANK YOU LORD!
> 
> THANKS to all the forum members here, specially Firetoy, Felix, Mithu, my buddies WizzyWizz, Vinhnguyenvan19781983, AnfieldKnight!
> 
> I wish everyone will receive the grants soon and see you guys in Oz :music: :music: :music:
> 
> My CO is AR, Adelaide Team 7.
> 
> :car: :car: :car: :car: :car:


----------



## sylvia_australia

hi firetoy,
i am missing you.
can you please stamp my visa again for me. i feel i am still in dreams


----------



## LP8056

Congrats to all who received grants today. As for us with COs from Team 34 Brisbane, we are running out of nails to bite  Do they work on Saturdays too? What time do they close their office on weekdays and Saturdays? Fingers are starting to ache since they have been crossed really hard for a long time he he he he


----------



## Hailanhoano

hi, would anyone help to clarify below concerns? thanks



Hailanhoano said:


> Hi all
> 
> I would like to clarify whether there are any chances to get approval for 189 if i received an invitation for 190 (Adelaide). It is mentioned that my EOI is blocked at the moment.
> 
> I am applying for 2339 'other professional engineering' with 65 points (under189). At first, i was purposely apply for 189 due to job opportunities and 190 was a back up plan (just a stick option). I also thought it would take a couple of months to get the approval from SA. However, i was shocked when SA came back to me after a week and i am put into a dilemma now.
> 
> Should i wait until the invitation expired and apply again? Or am i eligible for 189 consideration after 190 expiry date?
> 
> Best Regards


----------



## Sazzad H

Guys, can some one pls provide me DIBP's phone number with country and are code?


----------



## LP8056

Sazzad H said:


> Guys, can some one pls provide me DIBP's phone number with country and are code?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=70


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats Maverick123*



Maverick123 said:


> :clap2: Hey guys..finally after months of waiting and praying..I have finally recieved my GRANT..!!!!.
> 
> Thanks to the almighty for giving me the stamina and the strength of going through this ordious task..!!
> 
> Also a big thanks to all the forum members here...specially FIRETOY,FELIX,PRAVEENREDDY ..I might have missed a few..(apologies for that)..you all guys rock...!!:car:eace::horn::angel:


*Congrats green_apple
*


green_apple said:


> I'm very happy to announce that I've got *GRANT*!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> THANK YOU LORD!
> 
> THANKS to all the forum members here, specially Firetoy, Felix, Mithu, my buddies WizzyWizz, Vinhnguyenvan19781983, AnfieldKnight!
> 
> I wish everyone will receive the grants soon and see you guys in Oz :music: :music: :music:
> 
> My CO is AR, Adelaide Team 7.
> 
> :car: :car: :car: :car: :car:


----------



## Sazzad H

LP8056 said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=70


Thanks a lot....


----------



## fraborg01

LP8056 said:


> Congrats to all who received grants today. As for us with COs from Team 34 Brisbane, we are running out of nails to bite  Do they work on Saturdays too? What time do they close their office on weekdays and Saturdays? Fingers are starting to ache since they have been crossed really hard for a long time he he he he


TRUE!! The thing is that I think they should update us with the situation every now and than. I only know that I have a CO from team 34 because I called DIAC but no idea why I had no contact at all. Moreover I cannot get the feel of how they assess the applications. Its not according the lodged date for sure because if it was they would have cleared those who are still waiting for a long time (not me). One can see that October grants are already being given and a lot of September and August grants are waiting. No idea of how this works. Its frustrating


----------



## crestline

I have received my PR GRANT!!!

Thank You JESUS!!

Thanks to everyone on this forum!!!


----------



## LP8056

crestline said:


> I have received my PR GRANT!!!
> 
> Thank You JESUS!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum!!!


Congratulations!! May i ask what time your grant email came in?


----------



## jerry9

crestline said:


> I have received my PR GRANT!!!
> 
> Thank You JESUS!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum!!!


congrats crestline!


----------



## jre05

crestline said:


> I have received my PR GRANT!!!
> 
> Thank You JESUS!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum!!!


Oh congratulations Crestline  Happy for you, have a great life in Australia dear  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

Great news

People getting grant within a month for 189 for 2613 with 60 points. Still great message is that, he has old ACS I think. Because his EOI date is of course May 2013   And I remember, he was the one who awaited patiently for long time and he got invite exactly one month back 21st October and today, 22nd Nov, he got grant  

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...class-189-60-points-waiting-invitation-6.html


----------



## deepajose

Congrats to All who received grant today. Monday and Friday are grant galore days..


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Hi guys!
I have applied for visa category 189. My signature explains my details. I just recently received an email along with some documents from my CO (1st contact) that was on 20th. Thats means my CO allotment date was on 20th i am assuming. He asked for some documents that i uploaded the same day. Now on 22nd i received another email stating:

_"We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies, which in most cases take many months to complete."_


Since i already lived in Australia as a student , does that mean my security checks will be faster? I know there is a 12 months time frame but i just want to roughly estimate when to expect the grant. DOES this email means my process has officially started?

Any ideas guys? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rushi

I have submitted requested form 1221 to my agent.. He will probably submit it tomorrow or on Monday. Not sure why CO requests form 1221, because my agent never asked me to fill it before. Now can I assume that my CO is processing my application? Or still it must be in the queue?

Rushi


----------



## jre05

Rushi said:


> I have submitted requested form 1221 to my agent.. He will probably submit it tomorrow or on Monday. Not sure why CO requests form 1221, because my agent never asked me to fill it before. Now can I assume that my CO is processing my application? Or still it must be in the queue?
> 
> Rushi


I should say, you will start Monday with a good news. :israel: Or atleast next week anytime you will have your letter with you  Prepare for celebrations hoto:


----------



## Rushi

jre05 said:


> I should say, you will start Monday with a good news. :israel: Or atleast next week anytime you will have your letter with you  Prepare for celebrations hoto:


oh...thanks for the kind words jre05. I thought it’s kind of an external check (that everyone was talking about..) and it will delay the entire process...

hope everything will be OK and I will get my grant soon...

Thanks friend....

Rushi


----------



## Jango911

crestline said:


> I have received my PR GRANT!!!
> 
> Thank You JESUS!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum!!!



All the best for future !!!!


----------



## Rushi

crestline said:


> I have received my PR GRANT!!!
> 
> Thank You JESUS!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum!!!


Congtraz crestline.. You deserve it :cheer2::cheer2:

Rushi


----------



## jre05

Rushi said:


> oh...thanks for the kind words jre05. I thought it’s kind of an external check (that everyone was talking about..) and it will delay the entire process...
> 
> hope everything will be OK and I will get my grant soon...
> 
> Thanks friend....
> 
> Rushi


I don't know if its external check :shocked: :smow: I never heard. Hope you get your grant next week. izza:


----------



## Ozbabe

Congrats to all those who received grants today.

Just a quick question please; does SS require any additional fee or proof of funds? I am waiting for my ACS assessment but just want to put things in place ready for EOI.

Kindly advise,

Thanks.


----------



## Jango911

green_apple said:


> I'm very happy to announce that I've got *GRANT*!!!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> THANK YOU LORD!
> 
> THANKS to all the forum members here, specially Firetoy, Felix, Mithu, my buddies WizzyWizz, Vinhnguyenvan19781983, AnfieldKnight!
> 
> I wish everyone will receive the grants soon and see you guys in Oz :music: :music: :music:
> 
> My CO is AR, Adelaide Team 7.
> 
> :car: :car: :car: :car: :car:


All the best for future !!!!


----------



## Rushi

jre05 said:


> I don't know if its external check :shocked: :smow: I never heard. Hope you get your grant next week. izza:


Yes.. I even don't know what is an external check...But later akshay1229 told that form 1221 is just a part of form 80 and it will not delay the process.. 

Hope everything will be fine and I will get the golden mail soon as you guessed...

Rushi


----------



## anshul.31

dchiniwal said:


> there was one who got the grant and had applied on oct 7th or 5th under 189 category recently.
> 
> Anyone else under 189 and applied in oct got the grant/co allocation?
> 
> I applied on 11th and awaiting.



dchiniwal.... 

I applied for 189 of oct 15.... Waiting to hear from a co anytime now...


----------



## Jango911

Maverick123 said:


> :clap2: Hey guys..finally after months of waiting and praying..I have finally recieved my GRANT..!!!!.
> 
> Thanks to the almighty for giving me the stamina and the strength of going through this ordious task..!!
> 
> Also a big thanks to all the forum members here...specially FIRETOY,FELIX,PRAVEENREDDY ..I might have missed a few..(apologies for that)..you all guys rock...!!:car:eace::horn::angel:


Very Happy for you . . . All the best for future !!!!


----------



## jre05

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats to all those who received grants today.
> 
> Just a quick question please; does SS require any additional fee or proof of funds? I am waiting for my ACS assessment but just want to put things in place ready for EOI.
> 
> Kindly advise,
> 
> Thanks.


Hello Ozbabe,

Well some of the states such as NSW (Suspended 2613 occupations), ACT etc charge a fee. NSW - 300$ ACT - 700$/400$ (I don't remember exactly). While few other states (Atleast I know Victoria, that don't charge for SS). 

But the catch is, NSW don't require fund proofs in your account while Victoria has specified certain minimum limits depending on size of your family.

Please refer to the state government websites and under 190 guidelines/requirements for every state, you get a clear picture.

*NSW:*

NSW Skilled Regional Nominated Migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

*ACT:*

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

*Vic:*

Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria

*SA:*

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

I missed couple of states (WA and NT I think), that is for your homework 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

Rushi said:


> Yes.. I even don't know what is an external check...But later akshay1229 told that form 1221 is just a part of form 80 and it will not delay the process..
> 
> Hope everything will be fine and I will get the golden mail soon as you guessed...
> 
> Rushi


I also told you 1221 is a subset of form 80  You don't listen to me


----------



## Rushi

jre05 said:


> I also told you 1221 is a subset of form 80  You don't listen to me


Oh sorry mate...Yes..It was you.... akshay1229 explained it further. I was out of my mind due to the new CO request but you guys are really helpful.

Thanks a lot friend

Rushi


----------



## jre05

Rushi said:


> Oh sorry mate...Yes..It was you.... akshay1229 explained it further. I was out of my mind due to the new CO request but you guys are really helpful.
> 
> Thanks a lot friend
> 
> Rushi


He He, I was just joking, no problem friend   I know, when I put myself in your position, I would be little puzzled and lose mind too. 

Well enjoy your weekend :smow::thumb:


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

CRESTLINE*








​


----------



## crestline

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> CRESTLINE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks a lot Firetoy...

Your predictions helped me estimate the time for my visa grant even though i am from Nigeria!!:thumb:


----------



## vijay983

lo bhi mitro ..aa gyi Grant apni..

"Finally got my grant"

Thanks a lot to all the guys in this forum for their guidance and my best wishes to all.


Rgds/Vijay..


----------



## ssk3

Dear All,

By the grace of GOD i have received my PR GRANT today for NSW state.     

Thanks every one from the bottom of my heart for all your support and guidance.


Sathish....now NRI


----------



## ssk3

vijay983 said:


> lo bhi mitro ..aa gyi Grant apni..
> 
> "Finally got my grant"
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the guys in this forum for their guidance and my best wishes to all.
> 
> 
> Rgds/Vijay..





Hearty Congratulations Vijay..... Happy to see that.
By the even i have got mt GRANT today


----------



## anshul.31

vijay983 said:


> lo bhi mitro ..aa gyi Grant apni..
> 
> "Finally got my grant"
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the guys in this forum for their guidance and my best wishes to all.
> 
> 
> Rgds/Vijay..


Congratulations BUddy!

Can you please update a small message with details of your application and the dates at which you lodged your app and meds and pac along with the dates of CO assignment and Grant.. It would be a great help to let us know that. It would help us to know where we stand and how much more time is needed... also 189 or 190??


----------



## JJ_TN

Congrats Vijay, Sathish, Maverick & Green Apple for your grants! Enjoy your day 

Vijay / Satish, please post your timelines which would help us to understand where we are!


----------



## crestline

Congrats to everyone that received grant this week. (including moi!)

For those still waiting:fingerscrossed:, your visa grants will come swiftly without issues.:thumb:


----------



## tarangoyal

Hi All,

Need your help for below info:

My CO asked for following documents :
● Tax - Form 16 for all your employments
● Selection of payslips - random payslips covering entire work experience claimed.
● Bank statements - bank statements for complete employment tenure at all companies showing salary transactions
● Provident fund - PF statement for your current and previous employments

==========================

How can i provide all these documents.. 7 year of experience.. Has anyone faced similar situation? 
Running to multiple banks.. multiple employers


----------



## epahuja

Please confirm if form 1221 is to be submitted for self and partner? Or only self,


----------



## nagravi

tarangoyal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your help for below info:
> 
> My CO asked for following documents :
> ● Tax - Form 16 for all your employments
> ● Selection of payslips - random payslips covering entire work experience claimed.
> ● Bank statements - bank statements for complete employment tenure at all companies showing salary transactions
> ● Provident fund - PF statement for your current and previous employments
> 
> ==========================
> 
> How can i provide all these documents.. 7 year of experience.. Has anyone faced similar situation?
> Running to multiple banks.. multiple employers


1.For tax statements you can submit form 16 for each year.
2. Provide first and last 2/3 months of pay slips from each company
3.provide first and last 2/3 months bank statement from each bank
4. Download the pf statement from epf site for each account and submit

I think so this one resolves your issue.

Regards 
Nagravi


----------



## ssk3

JJ_TN said:


> Congrats Vijay, Sathish, Maverick & Green Apple for your grants! Enjoy your day
> 
> Vijay / Satish, please post your timelines which would help us to understand where we are!


Hi JJ_TN,

Sub class : 190, SOFTWARE engineer (261313), NSW applied on:25th JULY, Sponsorship: 08th OCT,CO: 11th NOV, GRANT: 22nd NOV.


----------



## manilaoz

Hi!

I had my medicals 31 Oct and since then the organize your health hadnt disappeared. This wednesday got a CO allocated on my case and confirmed that indeed meds referred to MOC as I have declared some medical conditions. Yesterday however the organize your health link disappeared and was replaced with ' No health examination required'. 

Can anyone advise if it means ok already or definitely still referred?

Thanks!


----------



## jerry9

epahuja said:


> Please confirm if form 1221 is to be submitted for self and partner? Or only self,


Form1221 is for spouse only.


----------



## jerry9

manilaoz said:


> Hi!
> 
> I had my medicals 31 Oct and since then the organize your health hadnt disappeared. This wednesday got a CO allocated on my case and confirmed that indeed meds referred to MOC as I have declared some medical conditions. Yesterday however the organize your health link disappeared and was replaced with ' No health examination required'.
> 
> Can anyone advise if it means ok already or definitely still referred?
> 
> Thanks!


This means ur medicals are clear


----------



## RedDevil19

Hey Firetoy,

In spreadsheet u have updated my row as visa granted. I wish it was the case but I haven't received Grant yet 

Please change me back to green color


----------



## manilaoz

jerry9 said:


> This means ur medicals are clear


 Thanks jerry.! But I wonder why the health requirement status on the evisa page 
is ' requested '? Sorry to ask again. It's just that others with referred meds discussed about going through received, met, and finalised status. A bit confused.


----------



## Vincentluf

manilaoz said:


> Hi!
> 
> I had my medicals 31 Oct and since then the organize your health hadnt disappeared. This wednesday got a CO allocated on my case and confirmed that indeed meds referred to MOC as I have declared some medical conditions. Yesterday however the organize your health link disappeared and was replaced with ' No health examination required'.
> 
> Can anyone advise if it means ok already or definitely still referred?
> 
> Thanks!


This means it has been cleared  Who is your CO from Team 34?


----------



## Santhosh.15

RedDevil19 said:


> Hey Firetoy,
> 
> In spreadsheet u have updated my row as visa granted. I wish it was the case but I haven't received Grant yet
> 
> Please change me back to green color


Hi RedDevil,

I noticed u hve applied for NSW SS undr Financial Investment Category....is it possible i can talk to you, PM contact details if it is fine fr u...i am about to apply for NSW SS


----------



## manilaoz

Vincentluf said:


> This means it has been cleared  Who is your CO from Team 34?


Thanks Vincent! CO initials are PM.


----------



## Vincentluf

manilaoz said:


> Thanks Vincent! CO initials are PM.


Welcome all the best!! now time to wait...


----------



## manilaoz

manilaoz said:


> Thanks Vincent! CO initials are PM.


Btw vincent! Any feedback on Team 34 or PM?


----------



## akshay1229

vijay983 said:


> lo bhi mitro ..aa gyi Grant apni..
> 
> "Finally got my grant"
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the guys in this forum for their guidance and my best wishes to all.
> 
> Rgds/Vijay..


Enjoy the grant...congratulations..


----------



## jerry9

manilaoz said:


> Thanks jerry.! But I wonder why the health requirement status on the evisa page
> is ' requested '? Sorry to ask again. It's just that others with referred meds discussed about going through received, met, and finalised status. A bit confused.


Has ur CO asked you to undergo any additional medical test....if not....then don' t worry ur meds are clear....it quite normal that the status is showing requested..ur CO will change the status manually


----------



## Vincentluf

manilaoz said:


> Btw vincent! Any feedback on Team 34 or PM?


as per my experience they are slow


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hi guys,

I got a question. Hope someone would answer me 


How does experience verification happens ? Like over the phone or email or fax or what ever ?

Would some one like to answer it ?


----------



## jerry9

King_of_the_ring said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a question. Hope someone would answer me
> 
> How does experience verification happens ? Like over the phone or email or fax or what ever ?
> 
> Would some one like to answer it ?


It may happen over the phone/email to ur employer .The details of which u hv provided in ur application or by the verification agencies.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

jerry9 said:


> It may happen over the phone/email to ur employer .The details of which u hv provided in ur application or by the verification agencies.



jerry9 sending u a PM pls check it ?


----------



## akshay1229

King_of_the_ring said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a question. Hope someone would answer me
> 
> How does experience verification happens ? Like over the phone or email or fax or what ever ?
> 
> Would some one like to answer it ?


Hey..not every applicants are undergone for employment verification. If they found something dubious about you or company.profile is not good..then they go for verification.
Normally they choose calling option. They talk to HR and then to you. If colleague reference is there, they inquire about you to him also. 

Good luck
Akshay.


----------



## LP8056

I hope when i wake up tomorrow my grant is here


----------



## puneet556

PLEASE KINDLY TELL doctor has sent medical report of my one month old baby , can anyone tell in how many days CO will get and update the same and how many days will take to GIVE GRANT as everything is already submitted


----------



## vijay983

ssk3 said:


> Hearty Congratulations Vijay..... Happy to see that.
> By the even i have got mt GRANT today



Thanks...congrats !!


----------



## vijay983

anshul.31 said:


> Congratulations BUddy!
> 
> Can you please update a small message with details of your application and the dates at which you lodged your app and meds and pac along with the dates of CO assignment and Grant.. It would be a great help to let us know that. It would help us to know where we stand and how much more time is needed... also 189 or 190??


Thanks..

Application submitted :21 Oct
PCC _10 Nov
Medical-14 NOV
CO assigned-17 NOV..
Grant-22 NOv


----------



## sendshaz

vijay983 said:


> Thanks..
> 
> Application submitted :21 Oct
> PCC _10 Nov
> Medical-14 NOV
> CO assigned-17 NOV..
> Grant-22 NOv


Congrats for getting your fast grant.Pls let us know the initials of your co and which team?Thanks.


----------



## khanash

puneet556 said:


> PLEASE KINDLY TELL doctor has sent medical report of my one month old baby , can anyone tell in how many days CO will get and update the same and how many days will take to GIVE GRANT as everything is already submitted


dont worry the medicals will be uploaded in 3 days and will clear simulataneously for the baby....
then all you have to do is wait for the grant.....youmight get it in a day or maybe a week...all depends on your CO


----------



## khanash

vijay983 said:


> Thanks..
> 
> Application submitted :21 Oct
> PCC _10 Nov
> Medical-14 NOV
> CO assigned-17 NOV..
> Grant-22 NOv


wow brother ....quick grant...
brother did you upload form80 as well


----------



## Ozbabe

jre05 said:


> Hello Ozbabe,
> 
> Well some of the states such as NSW (Suspended 2613 occupations), ACT etc charge a fee. NSW - 300$ ACT - 700$/400$ (I don't remember exactly). While few other states (Atleast I know Victoria, that don't charge for SS).
> 
> But the catch is, NSW don't require fund proofs in your account while Victoria has specified certain minimum limits depending on size of your family.
> 
> Please refer to the state government websites and under 190 guidelines/requirements for every state, you get a clear picture.
> 
> *NSW:*
> 
> NSW Skilled Regional Nominated Migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> *ACT:*
> 
> ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future
> 
> *Vic:*
> 
> Immigrate to Work and Live in Melbourne and Regional Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria
> 
> *SA:*
> 
> https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104
> 
> I missed couple of states (WA and NT I think), that is for your homework
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks for the info JR,

Ur a star! I will


----------



## manilaoz

jerry9 said:


> Has ur CO asked you to undergo any additional medical test....if not....then don' t worry ur meds are clear....it quite normal that the status is showing requested..ur CO will change the status manually


No. She sent request for the health evidence as her initial contact with me as she did not see immediately my referred meds to MOC. Sent her my emedical history thru email and acknowledged that she has located it and indeed referred. Advised me in that same day she needs no other docs as I had frontloaded everything.

Thanks jerry. I really hope am a good to go!!


----------



## manilaoz

LP8056 said:


> I hope when i wake up tomorrow my grant is here


That's something we all hope to have for an early Christmas surprise yeah!


----------



## Ozbabe

Congrats Vijay, Sathish, Maverick, SSK3, Crestline & Green Apple and anyone I may have missed out for visa grants today.

U guys are helping me keep the faith!

Best wishes


----------



## manilaoz

sendshaz said:


> Congrats for getting your fast grant.Pls let us know the initials of your co and which team?Thanks.


Wow that pace is one for the books!congrats. Are you under 189? CO initials and team?


----------



## manilaoz

Vincentluf said:


> as per my experience they are slow


I see. I hope things become brighter by the coming week! thanks


----------



## akshay1229

Good Morning Adelaide and Australia.. 

All expat folks, be ready for some Saturday grant. Our beloved COs came to office and just started their computers...to bless us with grant.

Saturday Grant...good luck to all...


----------



## manilaoz

akshay1229 said:


> Good Morning Adelaide and Australia..
> 
> All expat folks, be ready for some Saturday grant. Our beloved COs came to office and just started their computers...to bless us with grant.
> 
> Saturday Grant...good luck to all...


That's exciting. Didn't know there are grants on Saturdays. goodluck to all of us!


----------



## dchiniwal

Congrats Vijay, Sathish, SSK3, Crestline


----------



## Vincentluf

akshay1229 said:


> Good Morning Adelaide and Australia..
> 
> All expat folks, be ready for some Saturday grant. Our beloved COs came to office and just started their computers...to bless us with grant.
> 
> Saturday Grant...good luck to all...


Do you know if they work full day or half day?


----------



## LP8056

Vincentluf said:


> Do you know if they work full day or half day?


Vincentluf what time do you wake up? This grant thing will wear us out


----------



## Vincentluf

LP8056 said:


> Vincentluf what time do you wake up? This grant thing will wear us out


very early everyday just to check the email I believe im already living as per Australian time HAHA!!!


----------



## freak199

Congratulations to All who got grant in november 2013... Be Good.......and Do Good......Make India Proud....


----------



## agaoe33

Hi everybody.
I know everyone of us expects our respective grants. However, does anybody of you know cases of rejection of a PR visa? I think it would be useful to share this info too, so that people become aware of potential issues that could lead to rejection.

Cheers.


----------



## freak199

Such a nice words you spoke sweety!!!!!!!! Congrats for your grant....

Arjun



Rupa Pankaj said:


> yippieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> The wait, the jitters and the anxiety comes to an end or rather new ones will start now. Feels like a storm has just calmed down for good.
> 
> Yes I received my grant today for 189 Visa, a direct grant!!
> 
> Thanks to all you wonderful people who have been so helpful. This expat has been like a family where everyone is so helpful to each other. This is the only place where you get quality info and no fights
> 
> Lets all continue to be good and helpful to each other where ever we go. Thats the way to a happy and peaceful life.
> 
> Hope all of you get quick grants
> 
> Many thanks to all of you who have helped me, but *Firetoy*, special tnx to u for all the good u r doing..
> 
> Am glad I got a direct grant, it took 78 days, and till now I dint know who the CO is. AA is the initials from T34 Brisbane.
> Only thing I would suggest to people who are waiting is, Just forget about ur grant and get prepared to pack ur bags. Have patience!!!! its a virtue!!
> 
> Happy and relieved!!!!!
> 
> 
> Regards
> Rupa


----------



## midhunnellore

freak199 said:


> Such a nice words you spoke sweety!!!!!!!! Congrats for your grant....
> 
> Arjun


Godd to see some good pace from team 34. 

Vincent, next would be yours!!!!!!


----------



## jre05

Vincentluf said:


> very early everyday just to check the email I believe im already living as per Australian time HAHA!!!


Whenever I see you/your name here, I remember Winston Churchwill lol. 

Well you get your grant very soon Vincent. God is with you 

:lalala:


----------



## freak199

Congratts Maverick, green apple for your lifetime grants 

arjun


----------



## freak199

Congrats JOSHLEDGER for the GRANT

arjun





Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> JOSHLEDGER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Vincentluf

Received email from CO requesting payment for partner. Any idea how much time I will have to wait after the payment?


----------



## jre05

Vincentluf said:


> Received email from CO requesting payment for partner. Any idea how much time I will have to wait after the payment?


It's a good progress, I think as soon as you make payment, they should give you the grant? I don't see any deferment after that. Pay and notify your CO in reply email with receipt of payment. 

Pay pay and Pray pray pray. 

Pay and Pray works anywhere lol.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Vincentluf

jre05 said:


> It's a good progress, I think as soon as you make payment, they should give you the grant? I don't see any deferment after that. Pay and notify your CO in reply email with receipt of payment.
> 
> Pay pay and Pray pray pray.
> 
> Pay and Pray works anywhere lol.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Paid and notification sent!! Now praying praying and praying


----------



## miteshm82

Can anyone please bring focus on the reason why agent's are not disclosing password of the candidates?


----------



## Chetu

tarangoyal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your help for below info:
> 
> My CO asked for following documents :
> ● Tax - Form 16 for all your employments
> ● Selection of payslips - random payslips covering entire work experience claimed.
> ● Bank statements - bank statements for complete employment tenure at all companies showing salary transactions
> ● Provident fund - PF statement for your current and previous employments
> 
> ==========================
> 
> How can i provide all these documents.. 7 year of experience.. Has anyone faced similar situation?
> Running to multiple banks.. multiple employers


For tax credited on your pan number you can download form26AS it has all tax that is ever deducted on your pan . Just google for it and you will be taken to IT India gov website .


----------



## Chetu

Hailanhoano said:


> hi, would anyone help to clarify below concerns? thanks


Hi , ideally you should let the invitation expire and then wait for the 189 invite , but I will advise you to call and check with Diac if they can manually remove your 190 invited eoi and if you can create a new eoi for 189.


----------



## akshay1229

Vincentluf said:


> Received email from CO requesting payment for partner. Any idea how much time I will have to wait after the payment?


So, It's a Saturday progress, isn't it?
Good luck..


----------



## King_of_the_ring

I guess they want to reduce the backlog before Christmas break.


----------



## tarangoyal

Chetu said:


> For tax credited on your pan number you can download form26AS it has all tax that is ever deducted on your pan . Just google for it and you will be taken to IT India gov website .


thanks... was a helpful information. The PF information cannot be downloaded though.. it asks for PF no in 3 columns. My payslips do not reflect that information. (payslips have short pf no)


----------



## Vaibhav_R

Vincentluf said:


> Received email from CO requesting payment for partner. Any idea how much time I will have to wait after the payment?


Looks like a positive indication!


----------



## Vaibhav_R

King_of_the_ring said:


> I guess they want to reduce the backlog before Christmas break.


It would be great if this is true!


----------



## PkBlr

Folks, I am filling the VISA 189 application form, can you please help me understand which language should I select as Main Language.(Pg 14).

Should it be mother tongue or language of study ?

-Pk


----------



## Vaibhav_R

Vincentluf said:


> Received email from CO requesting payment for partner. Any idea how much time I will have to wait after the payment?


Even I fall on the same category Vincent, but by mistake I have marked yes for the spouse functional english. I am ready to pay the 2nd installment but not sure whether the CO will challenge me to prove my spouse's functional english or allow me to proceed with the 2nd installment. Awaiting for CO Allocation now. Please share some info if you (or anyone in the forum) had come across this situation.


----------



## vijay983

khanash said:


> wow brother ....quick grant...
> brother did you upload form80 as well


I uploaded after CO asked for it..Its better you upload it beforehand..


----------



## sylvia_australia

tarangoyal said:


> thanks... was a helpful information. The PF information cannot be downloaded though.. it asks for PF no in 3 columns. My payslips do not reflect that information. (payslips have short pf no)


Its always on pf slip.
Check your slip carefully.
Account no is there. First seven digit in first column next three in second and last seven in third coloumn
Moreover you can download it from pf site. Go to member area.


----------



## parmeetsm

miteshm82 said:


> Can anyone please bring focus on the reason why agent's are not disclosing password of the candidates?


I can think of two reasons:
One reason is that few of them use common accounts to raise the applications and another reason could be that they might not want to loose control on once application.


----------



## parmeetsm

tarangoyal said:


> thanks... was a helpful information. The PF information cannot be downloaded though.. it asks for PF no in 3 columns. My payslips do not reflect that information. (payslips have short pf no)


Hi Taran,

PF statements can be downloaded from the PF website. You have to create a account and then you can raise a request for downloading for specific period.

For pf account number, probably you can ask from either your companies Finance/HR deptt.

Best of luck.


----------



## sathish#nsw

Hi Everyone,

could someone please tell me how to do medicals or point me in right direction where i can find information for doing medicals after lodging 189 visa?

I read in some forum that normally a link will appear after lodging the visa. I lodged my visa on 21 Nov with my wife as Secondary applicant. but I couldn't see any links to arrange for my medicals and same for my wife. Can I just use my TRN number and do the medicals and also can i ask my wife to do the same from India?

Also I dont have any option to upload documents for my wife. Only thing I could see is both of our names, option to upload documents only for primary applicant.

Please help! Thanks in advance 

regards

sathish


----------



## expat2aus

Guys,

CO (Team 4) asked me (Through agent) to send the PCC and skill assessment document.

My agent asked me to send the colored copy of PCC, Skill assessment document. Do we need to get the colored copy notarized?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nagravi

expat2aus said:


> Guys,
> 
> CO (Team 4) asked me (Through agent) to send the PCC and skill assessment document.
> 
> My agent asked me to send the colored copy of PCC, Skill assessment document. Do we need to get the colored copy notarized?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If it is a colored copy, notary is not required.


----------



## freak199

Congrats....






dchiniwal said:


> Congratulations!


----------



## expat2aus

nagravi said:


> If it is a colored copy, notary is not required.


Thank you very much nagravi for your quick reply.


----------



## khanash

i dont see any CO assigned for 25th of October 190 application.....
is there anybody on the forum who applied 0n 25th October or later who got the CO?????/


----------



## ali_sajjad86

Quick Question
If both 190 and 189 are permanent residency visas than why it takes so much time in security clearance of 189 category? 
I mean i understand that 190 visa category is in priority list 3 but SC should take equal time right as both being PR's and will eventually end up in citizenship? 
Can anyone explain it abit? I am confused


----------



## ram2013

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...n-checklist/preparing-for-departure-checklist

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : 15nov2013


----------



## ram2013

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...tion-checklist/arriving-in-victoria-checklist

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : 15nov2013


----------



## NeoWilson

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> could someone please tell me how to do medicals or point me in right direction where i can find information for doing medicals after lodging 189 visa?
> 
> I read in some forum that normally a link will appear after lodging the visa. I lodged my visa on 21 Nov with my wife as Secondary applicant. but I couldn't see any links to arrange for my medicals and same for my wife. Can I just use my TRN number and do the medicals and also can i ask my wife to do the same from India?
> 
> Also I dont have any option to upload documents for my wife. Only thing I could see is both of our names, option to upload documents only for primary applicant.
> 
> Please help! Thanks in advance
> 
> regards
> 
> sathish


it's actually at the end of the list of recommended documents, the page where you upload file


----------



## jerry9

jerry9 said:


> Form1221 is for spouse only.


Just to correct .......Form1221 is for all the applicants above 18 years age. So fill it for urself and ur spouse and any other dependent above 18 years.


----------



## jerry9

epahuja said:


> Please confirm if form 1221 is to be submitted for self and partner? Or only self,


It has to be for youself and ur partner both.


----------



## puneet556

khanash said:


> dont worry the medicals will be uploaded in 3 days and will clear simulataneously for the baby....
> then all you have to do is wait for the grant.....youmight get it in a day or maybe a week...all depends on your CO


thanks sir


----------



## ArizonaUSA

Visa granted 23 November 2013! Team Brisbane! :tea::clock::shocked:	:clap2:	lane::cheer2::jaw::scared::flame::usa:


----------



## manilaoz

ArizonaUSA said:


> Visa granted 23 November 2013! Team Brisbane! :tea::clock::shocked:	:clap2:	lane::cheer2::jaw::scared::flame::usa:


 Congratulations! Mind if you share the specific Team and CO initials? 

Goodluck on your journey


----------



## sdpeter

Yesterday, the message read :No further health examination required'. But today, it's changed to 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Does anyone have any clue what this means? Is this a referred case since I declared some medical condition in the past?


----------



## akshay1229

ArizonaUSA said:


> Visa granted 23 November 2013! Team Brisbane! :tea::clock::shocked:	:clap2:	lane::cheer2::jaw::scared::flame::usa:


So, it was you...lucky chap of saturday grant...good luck mate..

Congratulations....


----------



## akshay1229

sdpeter said:


> Yesterday, the message read :No further health examination required'. But today, it's changed to
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Does anyone have any clue what this means? Is this a referred case since I declared some medical condition in the past?


It must be a system glitch...check it after sometime or on tomorrow..
If it remains same, till a day or two, then your medical is referred.but normally, that doesn't happen.

Don't worry.


----------



## sdpeter

akshay1229 said:


> It must be a system glitch...check it after sometime or on tomorrow..
> If it remains same, till a day or two, then your medical is referred.but normally, that doesn't happen.
> 
> Don't worry.


Thanks Akshay, you are absolutely right, 5 min later when i checked, I got the old message saying No further health examinations required. Love this forum!


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

ArizonaUSA*








​


----------



## svshinde83

goodguy2 said:


> Hi svshinde83,
> 
> 
> I honestly feel u shud be getting on visa on or before 20th December :ranger:
> 
> 
> Did u finish PCC/ Medicals? If u havnt plz do at the earliest.
> 
> 
> Also...I've read alot abt Direct Grants. Ppl who have recd Direct Visa Grants frontloaded every doc reqd including payslips for the past 3/4/5 years, yearly tax documents for the past 3/4/5 years etc
> 
> 
> U can follow suit if u want to get ur visa in 2013.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 04th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013 * Visa Lodge ??? * PCC ??? * Med ??? * Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



thank you i got my VISA.. i call it Tatkal VISA


----------



## goodguy2

svshinde83 said:


> thank you i got my VISA.. i call it Tatkal VISA




Hi svshinde83,

That’s was so quick. Congratulations again  I remember sending u PMs. I wish u well in all ur future endeavors. 

I just checked my previous post to you…it was on the 1st of November and you really got ur visa very well in advance.

I’m hoping for my grant in 2013. Taking ur case into account, I expect my grant on or before 20th December :juggle:

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## King_of_the_ring

goodguy2 said:


> Hi svshinde83,
> 
> That’s was so quick. Congratulations again  I remember sending u PMs. I wish u well in all ur future endeavors.
> 
> I just checked my previous post to you…it was on the 1st of November and you really got ur visa very well in advance.
> 
> I’m hoping for my grant in 2013. Taking ur case into account, I expect my grant on or before 20th December :juggle:
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


It was pretty quick Goodguy. We got our ACS results on the same day  . Good to hear that.

I wanna know does ACS also deducting 2 years for networks guys?


----------



## jre05

ArizonaUSA said:


> Visa granted 23 November 2013! Team Brisbane! :tea::clock::shocked:	:clap2:	lane::cheer2::jaw::scared::flame::usa:


All the best dude, I am happy for you 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathish#nsw

sathish#nsw; said:


> Originally Posted by sathish#nsw View Post
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> could someone please tell me how to do medicals or point me in right direction where i can find information for doing medicals after lodging 189 visa?
> 
> I read in some forum that normally a link will appear after lodging the visa. I lodged my visa on 21 Nov with my wife as Secondary applicant. but I couldn't see any links to arrange for my medicals and same for my wife. Can I just use my TRN number and do the medicals and also can i ask my wife to do the same from India?
> 
> Also I dont have any option to upload documents for my wife. Only thing I could see is both of our names, option to upload documents only for primary applicant.
> 
> Please help! Thanks in advance
> 
> regards
> 
> sathish





NeoWilson said:


> it's actually at the end of the list of recommended documents, the page where you upload file



Hi NeoWilson,

thanks for your reply. I checked in the eVisa plus ( https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login )webpage where we normally upload documents. In that page I could see both Primary and secondary apllicant name. but I couldn't see any links to organize the medicals.


I could see the below message in the documents upload page. 

_"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page."_


Also when I click the attach documents button I can see only the primary applicant name in the Applicant list. So i couldn't upload any documents for the secondary applicant.

do you guys think its a system glitch ?? 

regards,
sathish


----------



## goodguy2

King_of_the_ring said:


> It was pretty quick Goodguy. We got our ACS results on the same day  . Good to hear that.
> 
> I wanna know does ACS also deducting 2 years for networks guys?



Hi king_of_the_ring,

Yeah it was very quick. Gud job done svshinde83. Gud onya.

Oh is it…nice…it took us 3 months and 22 days then for the ACS results to arrive.

I was deducted 4 years of my work experience. My experience is only taken into account after December 2009. My Bachelor of Science in Computer Science was taken as a major in Computing equivalent to the Australian standard though. I started working from late 2005. 

I was bewildered as to why they deducted 4 years of my experience. Probably because I worked for an organization for a year and half and then left that company and joined a more reputed company later…Anyways I got the invite early enuff. 

However I have also come across some cases wherein the Bachelor of Science qualification in Computer Science from your country was taken as an equivalent for a Diploma in Computing. Don’t know how that works … 


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 0z_dream

Hi,
i have a doubt regarding FORM 80- question 45.( past 10 yrs visit (including short stay) 
do i need to write each visit to india from kuwait, i m working in kuwait and did travel only to india.
Some of the visit i cannot recall it and for my bad luck i lost my passport when i renewed on 2010.
Will it be any issue if i miss some of my visit to india.
from 2010 to till date it is on my new passport , so that i can see the stamp and write


----------



## samkalu

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> i have a doubt regarding FORM 80- question 45.( past 10 yrs visit (including short stay)
> do i need to write each visit to india from kuwait, i m working in kuwait and did travel only to india.
> Some of the visit i cannot recall it and for my bad luck i lost my passport when i renewed on 2010.
> Will it be any issue if i miss some of my visit to india.
> from 2010 to till date it is on my new passport , so that i can see the stamp and write


I visited singapore malaysia Thailand and Sweden for short stays. Not more than two weeks. I included all. Also in my passport scan I included the stamped pages as well. Better mention all info if you have your passport having those info.


----------



## 0z_dream

samkalu said:


> I visited singapore malaysia Thailand and Sweden for short stays. Not more than two weeks. I included all. Also in my passport scan I included the stamped pages as well. Better mention all info if you have your passport having those info.


Thanks,
I dont have that old passport, from 2010 i have all in new passport. i didnt travel to any other country other than india. 
I cannot remember all but some travel to india between 2003-2010. Will it be any issue coz i lost my old passport that contains stamps from 2003 to 2010 , aug


----------



## delhi78

Hello friends....a quick question,after visa grant what all papers should I ask to my agent apart from the "grant letter".And also is there any original copy or all computer generated are same? Do I need the state nomination letter aggrement or the invite copy or anything else for future.Thanks!!


----------



## tarangoyal

sylvia_australia said:


> Its always on pf slip.
> Check your slip carefully.
> Account no is there. First seven digit in first column next three in second and last seven in third coloumn
> Moreover you can download it from pf site. Go to member area.


SEEMS STRANGE.. my payslip has 
2 alphabet for state / 5 digit number / 4 digit number...

that is the format for pf.. cannot get anything... my HR services are outsourced.. will take time to get the statements... which will further delay the process


----------



## akshay1229

delhi78 said:


> Hello friends....a quick question,after visa grant what all papers should I ask to my agent apart from the "grant letter".And also is there any original copy or all computer generated are same? Do I need the state nomination letter aggrement or the invite copy or anything else for future.Thanks!!


Tell your agent to forward all communication done from DIBP to you, even all which done to and from your assessing authority. It includes, your EOI and skill select ID, from EOI ID, you will be able to download all correspondence done before invitation, visa application summary, visa application fees paid receipt, then requested documents email ( if any), and grant email.

Ask for state nomination letters also. 

Some these will not require in future but its good to have it.


----------



## simmi_mahmud

I have sent my additional docs today to agency and may be he will upload these by tomorrow. 
can anyone predict how much time it may take to finalize? 

anxiously waiting.


----------



## delhi78

akshay1229 said:


> Tell your agent to forward all communication done from DIBP to you, even all which done to and from your assessing authority. It includes, your EOI and skill select ID, from EOI ID, you will be able to download all correspondence done before invitation, visa application summary, visa application fees paid receipt, then requested documents email ( if any), and grant email.
> 
> Ask for state nomination letters also.
> 
> Some these will not require in future but its good to have it.


Thanks for the advice akshay.


----------



## RedDevil19

Firetoy my friend......waiting for your predictions for this week 

First time I am so much excited for Monday and the week to start 

All the best to all those who r expecting Grant (including me  ) and CO. 

Let the month of November end in style with the rain of Grants & COs.


----------



## JJ_TN

Hey Firetoy,

We are eagerly waiting for your weekly predictions for both grants & co allocation!


----------



## Sunlight11

simmi_mahmud said:


> I have sent my additional docs today to agency and may be he will upload these by tomorrow.
> can anyone predict how much time it may take to finalize?
> 
> anxiously waiting.


What are the additional docs they asked for?


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Sunlight11 said:


> What are the additional docs they asked for?


Payslip, Medical, PCC and Spouse IELTS


----------



## ShradhaAgr

*Format of Ref letter form colleague (statutory declaration)*

Hi Everyone,

After going through the ACS site i have decided to go for the Skill Assessment by my self as the information seems to be very much complete.
Would need the help from u guys to goahead.

PLEASE can you provide me the formats of the reference letter to be taken from the colleague.

What are the documents we need to upload for skill assessment.

Since u all r in the Visa application stage , u would be the correct person to guide me ,
Thanks in advance/


----------



## ShradhaAgr

Hi,
Congratulations for ur Visa!!

I am about to start the process , need some information.

Please can you drop a text to me at shraddhapasari at yahoo(com). Will contact u back for faster response.

thanks in advance


----------



## akshay1229

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After going through the ACS site i have decided to go for the Skill Assessment by my self as the information seems to be very much complete.
> Would need the help from u guys to goahead.
> 
> PLEASE can you provide me the formats of the reference letter to be taken from the colleague.
> 
> What are the documents we need to upload for skill assessment.
> 
> Since u all r in the Visa application stage , u would be the correct person to guide me ,
> Thanks in advance/


Hi..I am not ACS guy. But you will find dedicated thread for ACS related queries.

Good luck for your process.


----------



## ShradhaAgr

hi 

Do we need to submit the payslips in any stage for the Visa 189, I am not having the very old ones. Will it be a problem?

Thanks


----------



## jayantsit

ShradhaAgr said:


> hi
> 
> Do we need to submit the payslips in any stage for the Visa 189, I am not having the very old ones. Will it be a problem?
> 
> Thanks



only need latest 3 months pay slips.. and form 16 past 3 to 4 years...


----------



## Mroks

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> After going through the ACS site i have decided to go for the Skill Assessment by my self as the information seems to be very much complete.
> Would need the help from u guys to goahead.
> 
> PLEASE can you provide me the formats of the reference letter to be taken from the colleague.
> 
> What are the documents we need to upload for skill assessment.
> 
> Since u all r in the Visa application stage , u would be the correct person to guide me ,
> Thanks in advance/


Below may help you
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...9217-statutory-declaration-format-merged.html


----------



## Sazzad H

simmi_mahmud said:


> I have sent my additional docs today to agency and may be he will upload these by tomorrow.
> can anyone predict how much time it may take to finalize?
> 
> anxiously waiting.


My situation is similer to you. I have also submitted all the docs(PCC, Medical and Payslips) to my agent except IELTS copy of my spouse which will send directly to CO by this week( my spouse lost the original TRF). I think we should get our result by 15 Dec,13. Its just my prediction anyway. Good luck! By the way do you have any idea about the CO Adelaide- Team 2?


----------



## mafuz767

Hi seniors

I got case officer from team34 and case officer said application is undergoing processing and verification check. Any idea what is verification check??? Is it security check? Please reply.
Thanks


----------



## nardecap

Hi Friends,

I have been reading this thread from quite sometime and have extracted quite useful information. Thanks to everyone for sharing these valuable experiences/suggestions.

I applied for my 189 on 8th Oct 2013. While I was still preparing my document for front loading CO got allocated to my case on 16th Nov (approx 6 weeks, I felt it was fast).Anyways post CO allocation he/she (Chinese name so not able to make out male or female) asked for documents and I have uploaded every single document I had (payslips, PF, tax notices, appreciations and appraisal letters etc.) for all my employers. Now only medical and Singapore COC is pending and both of them are work in progress. I have query with me and thought of putting it forward here as I believe someone can guide me on that.

My CO didn't mention anything about the Form 80 for me or my wife. I have been in Singapore for last 7 years and given that its a low risk country this might have played a part but I am not sure.I am not sure what is mentioned in the eVisa portal if this form is required. Can you please let me know where I can check and understand if Form 80 is required?

Please guide in this regard.

Thanks


----------



## Vincentluf

nardecap said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been reading this thread from quite sometime and have extracted quite useful information. Thanks to everyone for sharing these valuable experiences/suggestions.
> 
> I applied for my 189 on 8th Oct 2013. While I was still preparing my document for front loading CO got allocated to my case on 16th Nov (approx 6 weeks, I felt it was fast).Anyways post CO allocation he/she (Chinese name so not able to make out male or female) asked for documents and I have uploaded every single document I had (payslips, PF, tax notices, appreciations and appraisal letters etc.) for all my employers. Now only medical and Singapore COC is pending and both of them are work in progress. I have query with me and thought of putting it forward here as I believe someone can guide me on that.
> 
> My CO didn't mention anything about the Form 80 for me or my wife. I have been in Singapore for last 7 years and given that its a low risk country this might have played a part but I am not sure.I am not sure what is mentioned in the eVisa portal if this form is required. Can you please let me know where I can check and understand if Form 80 is required?
> 
> Please guide in this regard.
> 
> Thanks


It depends on CO, Form 80 is not mandatory unless CO request it.


----------



## nardecap

Hi Vincent,

Thanks for the quick reply. As I mentioned CO didn't say anything about Form 80 in his mails. So, can I assume that it is not required? Or is there any place in eVisa where I can check this? Please guide.


----------



## Vincentluf

mafuz767 said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I got case officer from team34 and case officer said application is undergoing processing and verification check. Any idea what is verification check??? Is it security check? Please reply.
> Thanks


Well it is difficult to say however can you give us more details like when you got CO and did CO emailed you just to inform you that your application is undergoing processing and verification check. Any estimated time was provided by the CO?


----------



## Vincentluf

nardecap said:


> Hi Vincent,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. As I mentioned CO didn't say anything about Form 80 in his mails. So, can I assume that it is not required? Or is there any place in eVisa where I can check this? Please guide.


Then it is not required and there not a specific place on evisa where it is indicated 'form80'.


----------



## nardecap

Hi Vincent,

Thanks for guidance. Really appreciate that.

Cheers.


----------



## Vincentluf

nardecap said:


> Hi Vincent,
> 
> Thanks for guidance. Really appreciate that.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Nardecap, we are all here to learn from each other. Good Luck, hope you get the Golden Mail soon


----------



## manilaoz

mafuz767 said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I got case officer from team34 and case officer said application is undergoing processing and verification check. Any idea what is verification check??? Is it security check? Please reply.
> Thanks


Hi! We are in the same team by chance is your CO with initials PM?

Anyway, since we are in the same team and with almost the same timeline,let's update thru this thread.

Best


----------



## mafuz767

manilaoz said:


> Hi! We are in the same team by chance is your CO with initials PM?
> 
> Anyway, since we are in the same team and with almost the same timeline,let's update thru this thread.
> 
> Best


Thanks for your reply mate. I got case officer on 21 November initial BK. I applied on 29th August 2013. Do you have any idea what is verification check? Is it security check mate? Thanks


----------



## manilaoz

mafuz767 said:


> Thanks for your reply mate. I got case officer on 21 November initial BK. I applied on 29th August 2013. Do you have any idea what is verification check? Is it security check mate? Thanks


I see. Thought you're an October applicant as well. Perhaps by verification check what your CO means is that he's verifying the supporting documents uploaded. Character assessment or security check is verified thru your PCC / or Form 80.

Don't worry. It's just part of the routine. I have frontloaded all docs including Form 80 and medicals. CO is not asking for any additional documents anymore-- we're just waiting for referred medicals. Have you cleared your medicals? You can PM if you want to


----------



## mafuz767

manilaoz said:


> I see. Thought you're an October applicant as well. Perhaps by verification check what your CO means is that he's verifying the supporting documents uploaded. Character assessment or security check is verified thru your PCC / or Form 80.
> 
> Don't worry. It's just part of the routine. I have frontloaded all docs including Form 80 and medicals. CO is not asking for any additional documents anymore-- we're just waiting for referred medicals. Have you cleared your medicals? You can PM if you want to


Thanks mate. I haven't done my medical yet but apart from medical I have uploaded all supporting documents along with both PCC. 
I was little bit worried as I thought verification check means security check that might take ages to clear the file.....


----------



## kludge

tarangoyal said:


> SEEMS STRANGE.. my payslip has
> 2 alphabet for state / 5 digit number / 4 digit number...
> 
> that is the format for pf.. cannot get anything... my HR services are outsourced.. will take time to get the statements... which will further delay the process


In this case leave blank 3 digit center code. Enter "epf India" in Google and click on epf balance check link.


----------



## Sunlight11

mafuz767 said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I got case officer from team34 and case officer said application is undergoing processing and verification check. Any idea what is verification check??? Is it security check? Please reply.
> Thanks


Are you for 189?


----------



## PkBlr

Dear Friends,

I submitted my 189 VISA application on 23Nov13 with 65 points. I wanted one clarification on the points claimed:

I would complete 33 Yrs in the first week of Feb'14. Considering the fact that there is holiday during year end and my CO allocation might get delayed. Should there be any issues on the number of points claimed in that case. Are there any chances that I will lose 5 points due to the age.

Please provide your sincere advice.

-Pk


----------



## Vincentluf

PkBlr said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I submitted my 189 VISA application on 23Nov13 with 65 points. I wanted one clarification on the points claimed:
> 
> I would complete 33 Yrs in the first week of Feb'14. Considering the fact that there is holiday during year end and my CO allocation might get delayed. Should there be any issues on the number of points claimed in that case. Are there any chances that I will lose 5 points due to the age.
> 
> Please provide your sincere advice.
> 
> -Pk


Hi,

Points for age is allocated at the time the application is lodged so no need to worry 

Regards
Vincent


----------



## PkBlr

Gr8. 

Much relieved.

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## Jango911

SORRY FOR DE TRACKING THE THREAD:

Hi Guys,

Our Meds were taken on the 18th Nov'13, I just checked the medical status and it gives a strange message against my spouse; (below)

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Where are the completed status, was appearing in the emadical referrel letter. Did anyone else had the same status???

Br, JanGz


----------



## manilaoz

PkBlr said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I submitted my 189 VISA application on 23Nov13 with 65 points. I wanted one clarification on the points claimed:
> 
> I would complete 33 Yrs in the first week of Feb'14. Considering the fact that there is holiday during year end and my CO allocation might get delayed. Should there be any issues on the number of points claimed in that case. Are there any chances that I will lose 5 points due to the age.
> 
> Please provide your sincere advice.
> 
> -Pk



Hi! Just as Vincent advised, no worries. You're age literally stopped running when you have been invited and consequently have lodged your application. I was invited a day before my birthday too!!

Goodluck!


----------



## manilaoz

Jango911 said:


> SORRY FOR DE TRACKING THE THREAD:
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Our Meds were taken on the 18th Nov'13, I just checked the medical status and it gives a strange message against my spouse; (below)
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Where are the completed status, was appearing in the emadical referrel letter. Did anyone else had the same status???
> 
> Br, JanGz


Hi! It happens as a glitch sometimes. It might change after logging out and checking in again.

Goodluck


----------



## manilaoz

mafuz767 said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I got case officer from team34 and case officer said application is undergoing processing and verification check. Any idea what is verification check??? Is it security check? Please reply.
> Thanks


What are your CO initials btw?


----------



## sylvia_australia

Gud morning DIBP.
ITS MY HUMBLE REQUEST TO YOU TO SEND GRANTS TO ALL WHO HAVE APPLIED FOR VISA TODAY AND MAKE THEIR DAY VERY VERY SPECIAL.
THANK YOU

REGARDA

Sylvia_australia(pakke australia wale)


----------



## jimjimmer

Just wondering if anyone knows the usual length of time for e-medicals to reach the CO? Did our family medicals on Friday in Sydney and the doctor said it takes up to 2 weeks but just wanted to check on others' experiences here...

Cheers
Jim


----------



## mike alic

jimjimmer said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows the usual length of time for e-medicals to reach the CO? Did our family medicals on Friday in Sydney and the doctor said it takes up to 2 weeks but just wanted to check on others' experiences here...
> 
> Cheers
> Jim


usually it's 3-5 days. probably medical center don't want to over commit.


----------



## jimjimmer

mike alic said:


> usually it's 3-5 days. probably medical center don't want to over commit.


Great thanks Mike - fingers crossed then!! (again)


----------



## DesiTadka

A friend received a request from CO to provide documents within 28 days of request. The documents were provided in matter of days and CO sent email that she has received it and will review it. Since that day, there has been zero communication with CO. She doesn't reply emails or DIBP is not providing details whether the documents were adequate or not but just keep saying "Wait for 28 days to be over"... When it was told that if the CO requires more documents, we can provide it if she communicates but the reply was "No, after 28 days the decision will be made based on the documents you provided"

That's CO from Team 2 Adelaide LC...

Isn't that weird? Anyone shed any light for what else can be done. 28 days gets over in couple of days.


----------



## Sad Fishie

Hi this is a question to those who have received their grants. I wanted to know which email address do you get the grant notification from? Is it the co's team address or a system generated address? Do these mails show up in junk too?


----------



## Pardee

Hi everybody

Same reply from CO as the previous reply. 
----- PROCESSING IS GOING ON -------

Any way , one day he has to finalise


----------



## ArpitMittal

Depending upon the trend, I feel that following will get COs allocated in this week:

Snow
Chetu
RajXetri
rider
JJ_TN
rvx
Srmalik
ArpitMittal

Guys please update the spreadsheet with new developments:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## Firetoy

Sad Fishie said:


> Hi this is a question to those who have received their grants. I wanted to know which email address do you get the grant notification from? Is it the co's team address or a system generated address? Do these mails show up in junk too?


It's the team address Sad Fishie


----------



## mafuz767

Vincentluf said:


> Well it is difficult to say however can you give us more details like when you got CO and did CO emailed you just to inform you that your application is undergoing processing and verification check. Any estimated time was provided by the CO?


When I saw it was already 9th weeks after I had applied then I called my agent and very next day agent forwarded me an email that she got it from case officer from team34 Brisbane. CO wrote in the email the applicants application is undergoing processing and verification check. I applied on 189 29th August and got CO 18th November. Still waiting ....


----------



## mafuz767

Sunlight11 said:


> Are you for 189?


Yes for 189


----------



## mafuz767

manilaoz said:


> What are your CO initials btw?


BK team34 Brisbane


----------



## Firetoy

*People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:*
rider
JJ_TN
rvx
Ginger
dchiniwal
Keerthi5
shivkaundal
tikna
Srmalik
ArpitMittal
murali2706
go
ds99
srmumtaz
banhu
itisme
Jullz

*Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:*
Ashkay1229
Vicentluf
RedDevil19
Praveenredy
Solarik
Jimjimmer
Sendshaz
LP8056
coolbuddy2013
mike alic
Amitso
Florence1222
Simmi_mahmud
Sazzad H
jerry9
and many more!
GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Rushi

Firetoy said:


> *People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:*
> rider
> JJ_TN
> rvx
> Ginger
> dchiniwal
> Keerthi5
> shivkaundal
> tikna
> Srmalik
> ArpitMittal
> murali2706
> go
> ds99
> srmumtaz
> banhu
> itisme
> Jullz
> 
> *Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:*
> Ashkay1229
> Vicentluf
> RedDevil19
> Praveenredy
> Solarik
> Jimjimmer
> Sendshaz
> LP8056
> coolbuddy2013
> mike alic
> Amitso
> Florence1222
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H
> jerry9
> and many more!
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!



my name is missing...  

Rushi


----------



## prefetcher

Hi guys, 
I expect my ACS results around the second week of Jan (applied on Oct 17th) for Software Engineer 261313.

1. For submitting the EOI, do we need anything else apart from ielts score and ACS results ?
2. Also, what is the expected time frame for EOI processing for 261313 ? (65 points)
3. Post EOI , how long does it take to get visa invite ? 

Thanks,
PR


----------



## shivkaundal

Firetoy said:


> People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:
> rider
> JJ_TN
> rvx
> Ginger
> dchiniwal
> Keerthi5
> shivkaundal
> tikna
> Srmalik
> ArpitMittal
> murali2706
> go
> ds99
> srmumtaz
> banhu
> itisme
> Jullz
> 
> Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:
> Ashkay1229
> Vicentluf
> RedDevil19
> Praveenredy
> Solarik
> Jimjimmer
> Sendshaz
> LP8056
> coolbuddy2013
> mike alic
> Amitso
> Florence1222
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H
> jerry9
> and many more!
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!


At last my name is also predicted. Lets see what unfolds next.


----------



## WizzyWizz

Firetoy said:


> *People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:*
> rider
> JJ_TN
> rvx
> Ginger
> dchiniwal
> Keerthi5
> shivkaundal
> tikna
> Srmalik
> ArpitMittal
> murali2706
> go
> ds99
> srmumtaz
> banhu
> itisme
> Jullz
> 
> *Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:*
> Ashkay1229
> Vicentluf
> RedDevil19
> Praveenredy
> Solarik
> Jimjimmer
> Sendshaz
> LP8056
> coolbuddy2013
> mike alic
> Amitso
> Florence1222
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H
> jerry9
> and many more!
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!


Firetoy, wish me luck too! might help. hehehe. It's been almost a month since I submitted the required document but I haven't heard from my CO til now. where are you my CO?


----------



## WizzyWizz

DesiTadka said:


> A friend received a request from CO to provide documents within 28 days of request. The documents were provided in matter of days and CO sent email that she has received it and will review it. Since that day, there has been zero communication with CO. She doesn't reply emails or DIBP is not providing details whether the documents were adequate or not but just keep saying "Wait for 28 days to be over"... When it was told that if the CO requires more documents, we can provide it if she communicates but the reply was "No, after 28 days the decision will be made based on the documents you provided"
> 
> That's CO from Team 2 Adelaide LC...
> 
> Isn't that weird? Anyone shed any light for what else can be done. 28 days gets over in couple of days.


I'm also way beyond the 28 days and my CO haven't reply yet. I dunno why. He asked me for just a single document (Singapore Police Clearance) during initial contact which I was able to provide a week after. Now, I'm not sure what he's waiting for. hopefully he will send the golden grant this week.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nixcy

Hi 

At present I am working in Perth which comes under Western Australia State.
I received my PR but with NSW SS. 
As per NSW SS, I need to work for first 2 years in NSW. However I checked with my agent and they say that its a moral responsibility to work for NSW state and not a legal Obligation. Is that true?

My fear is that since I am already in a good job in perth, hence bit hesitant to quit and immediately move to NSW. In next 1 yrs I will be eligible for citizenship. Will my citizenship be impacted if I continue to work in Perth and not move to NSW for next 1 year.


----------



## starwars123

Hi,

Yes it will be. If you are not abiding to the clause in your SS Approval it will be impacting your citizenship application. One of my friend wasnt ale to fulfil the Victoria SS obligation clause so wasnt able to secure citizenship in the first attempt.



Nixcy said:


> Hi
> 
> At present I am working in Perth which comes under Western Australia State.
> I received my PR but with NSW SS.
> As per NSW SS, I need to work for first 2 years in NSW. However I checked with my agent and they say that its a moral responsibility to work for NSW state and not a legal Obligation. Is that true?
> 
> My fear is that since I am already in a good job in perth, hence bit hesitant to quit and immediately move to NSW. In next 1 yrs I will be eligible for citizenship. Will my citizenship be impacted if I continue to work in Perth and not move to NSW for next 1 year.


----------



## starwars123

You can wait for 28 days to be over and after a week or so,can olitely enquire if the documents are sufficient.



DesiTadka said:


> A friend received a request from CO to provide documents within 28 days of request. The documents were provided in matter of days and CO sent email that she has received it and will review it. Since that day, there has been zero communication with CO. She doesn't reply emails or DIBP is not providing details whether the documents were adequate or not but just keep saying "Wait for 28 days to be over"... When it was told that if the CO requires more documents, we can provide it if she communicates but the reply was "No, after 28 days the decision will be made based on the documents you provided"
> 
> That's CO from Team 2 Adelaide LC...
> 
> Isn't that weird? Anyone shed any light for what else can be done. 28 days gets over in couple of days.


----------



## starwars123

And yes sometimes it shows up in junk / spam folder also.



Firetoy said:


> It's the team address Sad Fishie


----------



## gayamona

*Missed from the prediction list *



Firetoy said:


> It's the team address Sad Fishie


Firetoy,

You are missing me from the prediction list.

Also one more question. 
In the DIAC page the medical link for my husband and daughter has disappeared but my medical link is still visible. And there is no communication from the CO so far.

What does that mean ???


----------



## kuljit_in14

WizzyWizz said:


> Firetoy, wish me luck too! might help. hehehe. It's been almost a month since I submitted the required document but I haven't heard from my CO til now. where are you my CO?


Hi firetoy
Pls put my details in ur list of 189 aspirants. My application details are Eoi - 19 aug 2013, ANZSCO - 261313 (soft eng), 65 points, invitation - 21st oct, Appl for 189 lodged - 30 oct, All docs uploaded - 2 nov, Medicals at Medibank Melbourne - 6 nov, CO allocation - waiting!!!


----------



## dchiniwal

Firetoy said:


> *People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:*
> rider
> JJ_TN
> rvx
> Ginger
> *dchiniwal*
> Keerthi5
> shivkaundal
> tikna
> Srmalik
> ArpitMittal
> murali2706
> go
> ds99
> srmumtaz
> banhu
> itisme
> Jullz
> 
> *Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:*
> Ashkay1229
> Vicentluf
> RedDevil19
> Praveenredy
> Solarik
> Jimjimmer
> Sendshaz
> LP8056
> coolbuddy2013
> mike alic
> Amitso
> Florence1222
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H
> jerry9
> and many more!
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!


I am here, i am here...wish me luck ...early boring monday morning, this post has brought a smile on my face.


----------



## rakithaw

FYI
I just called immigration to check my application since I havent heard from them since my lodgement on 20th september. they told me that my CO was assigned on 14th NOV and they yet to complete the application. so :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: 


---------------------------
189/60pt/netwk & sys engineer/ EOI 16 sept/lodged 20 sept/ CO 14nov/Grant ????


----------



## praveenreddy

*Hi*

HI,

It seems that there are no Grants and CO allocations today till now. DIBP what is happening there?


----------



## manilaoz

Hi!

Today, I was granted my 189 Visa by GSM Brisbane Team 34.

I thank God for his immense grace!! And ALL of you friends in the forum thank you!

To all with Visa grant and who have helped thru this forum please let's continue supporting.
To all those waiting, don't lose hope.
There is universe listening to what our hearts' desires are.

Thank you.


----------



## rjx

Firetoy said:


> *People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:*
> rider
> JJ_TN
> rvx
> Ginger
> dchiniwal
> Keerthi5
> shivkaundal
> tikna
> Srmalik
> ArpitMittal
> murali2706
> go
> ds99
> srmumtaz
> banhu
> itisme
> Jullz
> 
> *Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:*
> Ashkay1229
> Vicentluf
> RedDevil19
> Praveenredy
> Solarik
> Jimjimmer
> Sendshaz
> LP8056
> coolbuddy2013
> mike alic
> Amitso
> Florence1222
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H
> jerry9
> and many more!
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!


Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Santhosh.15

manilaoz said:


> Hi!
> 
> Today, I was granted my 189 Visa by GSM Brisbane Team 34.
> 
> I thank God for his immense grace!! And ALL of you friends in the forum thank you!
> 
> To all with Visa grant and who have helped thru this forum please let's continue supporting.
> To all those waiting, don't lose hope.
> There is universe listening to what our hearts' desires are.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats Buddy....God bless and Good luck 1


----------



## RedDevil19

GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is the best day of our Life..................Thanks to the almighty lord Krishna and everybody who has been so supportive and helpful this grant is for u all............Our dream of come true and yes................................31st May we applied for Vettasses and 25th Nov Grant is in our hand...............its a magical journey..........

ITS A PARTY TIME........LET THE MUSIC BEGIN 

Sorry Firetoy, I predicted my Grant for 28th or 29th 

RedDevil (Manchester United Fan) & my real name is Subodh 


Thanks to everybody...........u r my new family members................please let me know if you need any help


----------



## Rushi

CO CO CO..plz send me my grant... I really need it now to say good bye to my current job...:faint::faint::faint:


----------



## dhivyaaus

Hi all ,

today i send my all bending documents to my CO , so now i stared counting .

Hi firetoy, please add my name in awaiting for grand list. iam waiting for ur granted stamp.

lets pray for us !!!


----------



## rjx

manilaoz said:


> Hi!
> 
> Today, I was granted my 189 Visa by GSM Brisbane Team 34.
> 
> I thank God for his immense grace!! And ALL of you friends in the forum thank you!
> 
> To all with Visa grant and who have helped thru this forum please let's continue supporting.
> To all those waiting, don't lose hope.
> There is universe listening to what our hearts' desires are.
> 
> Thank you.


Congats! arty:opcorn::cheer2:


----------



## Rushi

RedDevil19 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is the best day of our Life..................Thanks to the almighty lord Krishna and everybody who has been so supportive and helpful this grant is for u all............Our dream of come true and yes................................31st May we applied for Vettasses and 25th Nov Grant is in our hand...............its a magical journey..........
> 
> ITS A PARTY TIME........LET THE MUSIC BEGIN
> 
> Sorry Firetoy, I predicted my Grant for 28th or 29th
> 
> RedDevil (Manchester United Fan) & my real name is Subodh
> 
> 
> Thanks to everybody...........u r my new family members................please let me know if you need any help




Congratz RedDevil.. you are so luckyyy:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:.......I'm still waiting for mine


----------



## Santhosh.15

RedDevil19 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is the best day of our Life..................Thanks to the almighty lord Krishna and everybody who has been so supportive and helpful this grant is for u all............Our dream of come true and yes................................31st May we applied for Vettasses and 25th Nov Grant is in our hand...............its a magical journey..........
> 
> ITS A PARTY TIME........LET THE MUSIC BEGIN
> 
> Sorry Firetoy, I predicted my Grant for 28th or 29th
> 
> RedDevil (Manchester United Fan) & my real name is Subodh
> 
> Thanks to everybody...........u r my new family members................please let me know if you need any help


Congrats Buddy....Enjoy and Good Luck !!

Regs

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

Rushi said:


> Congratz RedDevil.. you are so luckyyy:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:.......I'm still waiting for mine


Hi Rushi

Could you tell me which state and categry u applied ??

Regs

Santhosh


----------



## dhivyaaus

manilaoz said:


> Hi!
> 
> Today, I was granted my 189 Visa by GSM Brisbane Team 34.
> 
> I thank God for his immense grace!! And ALL of you friends in the forum thank you!
> 
> To all with Visa grant and who have helped thru this forum please let's continue supporting.
> To all those waiting, don't lose hope.
> There is universe listening to what our hearts' desires are.
> 
> Thank you.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> great man


----------



## Rushi

battulas78 said:


> Hi Rushi
> 
> Could you tell me which state and categry u applied ??
> 
> Regs
> 
> Santhosh


NSW and 261313 category....


----------



## jre05

RedDevil19 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is the best day of our Life..................Thanks to the almighty lord Krishna and everybody who has been so supportive and helpful this grant is for u all............Our dream of come true and yes................................31st May we applied for Vettasses and 25th Nov Grant is in our hand...............its a magical journey..........
> 
> ITS A PARTY TIME........LET THE MUSIC BEGIN
> 
> Sorry Firetoy, I predicted my Grant for 28th or 29th
> 
> RedDevil (Manchester United Fan) & my real name is Subodh
> 
> 
> Thanks to everybody...........u r my new family members................please let me know if you need any help


Subodh with Subh news  Congrats and all the best 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hi guys I need an information.

How does the visa grant work ?

Once ur 189 visa is approved but its all online. How would they take your finger prints ? How would u have ur visa at hand to fly to OZ land ? Normally, for visa you have to appear and gives ur finger prints etc.


----------



## cfernandes

*Congratulations*

Hi Congrats!!

Done in good time. Have a great life ahead!!!

Regards
C



manilaoz said:


> Hi!
> 
> Today, I was granted my 189 Visa by GSM Brisbane Team 34.
> 
> I thank God for his immense grace!! And ALL of you friends in the forum thank you!
> 
> To all with Visa grant and who have helped thru this forum please let's continue supporting.
> To all those waiting, don't lose hope.
> There is universe listening to what our hearts' desires are.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Rushi said:


> NSW and 261313 category....


Oh good...myself NSW FINANCIAL INVSMNT ADVISOR....but yet to apply thpugh...

Good luck to you...Will b in touch as i need lot of support from all of u

Regs

Santhosh


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats RedDevil19*



RedDevil19 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is the best day of our Life..................Thanks to the almighty lord Krishna and everybody who has been so supportive and helpful this grant is for u all............Our dream of come true and yes................................31st May we applied for Vettasses and 25th Nov Grant is in our hand...............its a magical journey..........
> 
> ITS A PARTY TIME........LET THE MUSIC BEGIN
> 
> Sorry Firetoy, I predicted my Grant for 28th or 29th
> 
> RedDevil (Manchester United Fan) & my real name is Subodh
> 
> 
> Thanks to everybody...........u r my new family members................please let me know if you need any help


*Congrats dhivyaaus*


dhivyaaus said:


> manilaoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Today, I was granted my 189 Visa by GSM Brisbane Team 34.
> 
> I thank God for his immense grace!! And ALL of you friends in the forum thank you!
> 
> To all with Visa grant and who have helped thru this forum please let's continue supporting.
> To all those waiting, don't lose hope.
> There is universe listening to what our hearts' desires are.
> 
> Thank you.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> great man
Click to expand...


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats manilaoz*



manilaoz said:


> Hi!
> 
> Today, I was granted my 189 Visa by GSM Brisbane Team 34.
> 
> I thank God for his immense grace!! And ALL of you friends in the forum thank you!
> 
> To all with Visa grant and who have helped thru this forum please let's continue supporting.
> To all those waiting, don't lose hope.
> There is universe listening to what our hearts' desires are.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## praveenreddy

manilaoz said:


> Hi!
> 
> Today, I was granted my 189 Visa by GSM Brisbane Team 34.
> 
> I thank God for his immense grace!! And ALL of you friends in the forum thank you!
> 
> To all with Visa grant and who have helped thru this forum please let's continue supporting.
> To all those waiting, don't lose hope.
> There is universe listening to what our hearts' desires are.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats Manilaoz enjoy the day man so today you are the first lucky person in the forum to get the Grant........


----------



## jre05

manilaoz said:


> Hi!
> 
> Today, I was granted my 189 Visa by GSM Brisbane Team 34.
> 
> I thank God for his immense grace!! And ALL of you friends in the forum thank you!
> 
> To all with Visa grant and who have helped thru this forum please let's continue supporting.
> To all those waiting, don't lose hope.
> There is universe listening to what our hearts' desires are.
> 
> Thank you.


All the best and congratulations lucky friend 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## praveenreddy

RedDevil19 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is the best day of our Life..................Thanks to the almighty lord Krishna and everybody who has been so supportive and helpful this grant is for u all............Our dream of come true and yes................................31st May we applied for Vettasses and 25th Nov Grant is in our hand...............its a magical journey..........
> 
> ITS A PARTY TIME........LET THE MUSIC BEGIN
> 
> Sorry Firetoy, I predicted my Grant for 28th or 29th
> 
> RedDevil (Manchester United Fan) & my real name is Subodh
> 
> 
> Thanks to everybody...........u r my new family members................please let me know if you need any help



Congrats RedDevil so happy on your grant.

"Step by step the journey goes on
Little by little it may seem so long
Forget about your past, you can’t change it
Forget about your future, you cant predict it
Just think about present, you can handle it
Enjoy presents every moment & be happy."

Onceagain Congratulations on the Grant...

In Firetoy's preiction after your name next is mine Hoping atleast this week it will be paidoff.


----------



## baba18

Congrats.... to all who got their grants

Party hard and pray for others


----------



## tarangoyal

kludge said:


> In this case leave blank 3 digit center code. Enter "epf India" in Google and click on epf balance check link.


i tried my best.. got Office Code/Estt.Code/Estt.Extn.. still while searching. it is giving an error - 
Please check whether you have entered correct account number.If yes, then details of the entered account number is not available at the portal for verifying the account number as it is not uploaded by the concerned EPFO Office. You may contact the concerned PF Office that maintains your account

I think.. I have to skip it anyway.. uploaded - payslips, bank statements and tax..

Hope, that satisfies their requirement :mad2:


----------



## adnan qadir

Hi seniors

I have a question. When CO request for additional information does he issue any acknowledgment after receiving the require documents. If it is so how much time is normally taken to issue such acknowledgment after documents are forwarded?

As it is mentioned that there are 28 days to provide information. Is application is put "on hold" for 28 days or CO start processing immidiately after receiving documents?


----------



## praveenreddy

adnan qadir said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I have a question. When CO request for additional information does he issue any acknowledgment after receiving the require documents. If it is so how much time is normally taken to issue such acknowledgment after documents are forwarded?
> 
> As it is mentioned that there are 28 days to provide information. Is application is put "on hold" for 28 days or CO start processing immidiately after receiving documents?


Friend,i can tell you that very very few Co will give us the Acknowledgment after receiving the requested documents.No need to worry on this generally you will be given 28 days and the CO has their tracking process about our files and they will get back to us if something is needed again otherwise,we donot have any clue weather they have received it or not.

"All of us have bad luck and good luck. The man who persists through the badluck who keeps right on going iz the man who iz there when the good luck comes and iz ready to receive it…" By NASIRA.

Best of Luck Friend


----------



## raso

Just received mail from CO, requested additional doc.


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations Reddevil and manilaoz


----------



## Rider

Congrats for those who received their grants today. All the best


----------



## Rider

Advice... Advice...

Today, in my evisa page I see a link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" for me and my wife. This link appears just below No health exam required...

Clicking on this link, taking me to FORM 80 pdf... I did not received email from CO for form 80. Why this link is appearing, is it system error?

Please advice.


----------



## WizzyWizz

praveenreddy said:


> Friend,i can tell you that very very few Co will give us the Acknowledgment after receiving the requested documents.No need to worry on this generally you will be given 28 days and the CO has their tracking process about our files and they will get back to us if something is needed again otherwise,we donot have any clue weather they have received it or not.
> 
> "All of us have bad luck and good luck. The man who persists through the badluck who keeps right on going iz the man who iz there when the good luck comes and iz ready to receive it…" By NASIRA.
> 
> Best of Luck Friend


actually after 28 days is not guarantee. Like for me I'm on my 33rd day since initial contact. Nothing from my beloved CO.


----------



## DesiTadka

It's the system and not error. Happened in my case too. Just upload a filled and signed form 80.



Rider said:


> Advice... Advice...
> 
> Today, in my evisa page I see a link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" for me and my wife. This link appears just below No health exam required...
> 
> Clicking on this link, taking me to FORM 80 pdf... I did not received email from CO for form 80. Why this link is appearing, is it system error?
> 
> Please advice.


----------



## mike alic

WizzyWizz said:


> actually after 28 days is not guarantee. Like for me I'm on my 33rd day since initial contact. Nothing from my beloved CO.


Your CO is from which team? initials?


----------



## mithu93ku

Rider said:


> Advice... Advice...
> 
> Today, in my evisa page I see a link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" for me and my wife. This link appears just below No health exam required...
> 
> Clicking on this link, taking me to FORM 80 pdf... I did not received email from CO for form 80. Why this link is appearing, is it system error?
> 
> Please advice.


Have you submitted Form 80? If not , please submit it.


----------



## Jango911

manilaoz said:


> Hi! It happens as a glitch sometimes. It might change after logging out and checking in again.
> 
> Goodluck


Thanks its OK now


----------



## WizzyWizz

mike alic said:


> Your CO is from which team? initials?


Team 6, Adelaide MN. almost a month since I uploaded my PCC and still no reply from him  how about you?


----------



## mithu93ku

Dear jre05,
What I told you about espresso? She is now a moderator. 
And she deserves it. :drum::hat:


----------



## cfernandes

*What does the e-visa page show*

Hi Subodh,

Was just curious to know what does the e-visa page show post you getting your grant. Does it still show "Processing" or what kind of new status does it have.

Regards
C




RedDevil19 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is the best day of our Life..................Thanks to the almighty lord Krishna and everybody who has been so supportive and helpful this grant is for u all............Our dream of come true and yes................................31st May we applied for Vettasses and 25th Nov Grant is in our hand...............its a magical journey..........
> 
> ITS A PARTY TIME........LET THE MUSIC BEGIN
> 
> Sorry Firetoy, I predicted my Grant for 28th or 29th
> 
> RedDevil (Manchester United Fan) & my real name is Subodh
> 
> 
> Thanks to everybody...........u r my new family members................please let me know if you need any help


----------



## LP8056

Firetoy said:


> *People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:*
> rider
> JJ_TN
> rvx
> Ginger
> dchiniwal
> Keerthi5
> shivkaundal
> tikna
> Srmalik
> ArpitMittal
> murali2706
> go
> ds99
> srmumtaz
> banhu
> itisme
> Jullz
> 
> *Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:*
> Ashkay1229
> Vicentluf
> RedDevil19
> Praveenredy
> Solarik
> Jimjimmer
> Sendshaz
> LP8056
> coolbuddy2013
> mike alic
> Amitso
> Florence1222
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H
> jerry9
> and many more!
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!


I'm liking this :clap2:

BTW, i see Team 34 Brisbane spitting out some grants today! Well done to them  I hope ours will come soon. VincentLuf, where are you today my friend?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hi guys I need an information.

How does the visa grant work ?

Once ur 189 visa is approved but its all online. How would they take your finger prints ? How would u have ur visa at hand to fly to OZ land ? Normally, for visa you have to appear and gives ur finger prints etc.


----------



## pakiapplicant123

LP8056 said:


> I'm liking this :clap2:


Can you please share with me the link to the spreadsheet? I want to.make my entries too


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hi guys I need an information.

How does the visa grant work ?

Once ur 189 visa is approved but its all online. How would they take your finger prints ? How would u have ur visa at hand to fly to OZ land ? Normally, for visa you have to appear and gives ur finger prints etc.


----------



## nagravi

King_of_the_ring said:


> Hi guys I need an information.
> 
> How does the visa grant work ?
> 
> Once ur 189 visa is approved but its all online. How would they take your finger prints ? How would u have ur visa at hand to fly to OZ land ? Normally, for visa you have to appear and gives ur finger prints etc.


Your Co send the visa grant letter. No need to give any finger print or labelling in your passport. Dibp is providing an online system to all airlines/shipping companies to check your visa based on your visa grant letter.


----------



## LP8056

usman1984 said:


> Can you please share with me the link to the spreadsheet? I want to.make my entries too


There you go buddy:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## Rider

mithu93ku said:


> Have you submitted Form 80? If not , please submit it.


desitadka and mithu93ku,

Yes, now I submitted form 80 today. Why this appeared today, can I assume that CO has been assigned to my case?


----------



## sathish#nsw

hi everyone,

I lodged my 189 visa along with secondary applicant. but in the documents upload page its allowing only to upload documents for primary applicant and not for secondary applicant? 

Any idea ? 

thanks

regards,
sathish


----------



## ArpitMittal

One quick ques:

How can I check whether the hospital has uploaded my medical reports or not ?
I submitted my blood etc samples on 18th Nov. in Fortis Hospital Bangalore.


----------



## PkBlr

ArpitMittal said:


> One quick ques:
> 
> How can I check whether the hospital has uploaded my medical reports or not ?
> I submitted my blood etc samples on 18th Nov. in Fortis Hospital Bangalore.


Hi Arpit,

Even I would be going to Fortis. What all test you did and how much it took.

Can u send me a PM on this.

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## Rider

raso said:


> Just received mail from CO, requested additional doc.


Hi Raso,

Congrats on ur CO allocation... Wish you to get ur grant soon.

Please provide ur time line, so that it will help others to determine CO allocation time


----------



## goodguy2

*Congratulations*



RedDevil19 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is the best day of our Life..................Thanks to the almighty lord Krishna and everybody who has been so supportive and helpful this grant is for u all............Our dream of come true and yes................................31st May we applied for Vettasses and 25th Nov Grant is in our hand...............its a magical journey..........
> 
> ITS A PARTY TIME........LET THE MUSIC BEGIN
> 
> Sorry Firetoy, I predicted my Grant for 28th or 29th
> 
> RedDevil (Manchester United Fan) & my real name is Subodh
> 
> 
> Thanks to everybody...........u r my new family members................please let me know if you need any help





Dear Subodh/RedDevil19,

Many Congrats mate.

Hoping for my grant soon.



Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ArpitMittal

PkBlr said:


> Hi Arpit,
> 
> Even I would be going to Fortis. What all test you did and how much it took.
> 
> Can u send me a PM on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pk


Rs 3500 for everything
2 hrs time
took an appointment on phone before going.
Underwent following:
1. General check up by a physician (eyesight, signs of drugs, surgeries etc)
2. Gave Blood and Urine sample
3. Chest X-ray.

Don't worry. Staff of Fortis had full knowledge of what tests need to be conducted.
U can fill those 2 forms (26 and 160) and carry them with you. Also u need ur Passport, HAP ID and 1 photograph.


----------



## RedDevil19

cfernandes said:


> Hi Subodh,
> 
> Was just curious to know what does the e-visa page show post you getting your grant. Does it still show "Processing" or what kind of new status does it have.
> 
> Regards
> C


Hi Mr. Fernandes,

Now the status has changed to Finalized and in front of all applicants there is a link for View Grant letter.

Keep faith in god and you ll get ur grant soon


----------



## cfernandes

Excellent!! 

God is honestly my only hope. In him I hope and trust!! 

But appreciate you sharing details as well!!

Regards
C



RedDevil19 said:


> Hi Mr. Fernandes,
> 
> Now the status has changed to Finalized and in front of all applicants there is a link for View Grant letter.
> 
> Keep faith in god and you ll get ur grant soon


----------



## WizzyWizz

I would like to ask if it is okay if I do the email follow-up directly instead of asking my agent to do that? is that possible or only my agent can do the follow-up since her email is the one registered at DIAC? Thanks!


----------



## Vincentluf

Guys, last Saturday upon request of my CO I filled the 1436 form for the payment of my partner. Do you have an idea of the time I takes for the finance department to proceed with the payment. Till now my credit card has not been debited.

Anyone can share his/her experience when filling the 1436 form?


----------



## N.Ali

ArpitMittal said:


> One quick ques:
> 
> How can I check whether the hospital has uploaded my medical reports or not ?
> I submitted my blood etc samples on 18th Nov. in Fortis Hospital Bangalore.


https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## mithu93ku

Rider said:


> desitadka and mithu93ku,
> 
> Yes, now I submitted form 80 today. Why this appeared today, can I assume that CO has been assigned to my case?


Dear Rider,
This link would remain till your grant as of mine. 
No worries.


----------



## DesiTadka

If it was CO who wanted Form 80, s/he would have sent an official request along with attachments and it will show up as documents "Requested" in the e-visa list. This is common posting by system. 

That said, do keep the hopes up and feel free to call DIBP after 6 weeks of application to find out if a CO has been assigned to your case or not.



Rider said:


> desitadka and mithu93ku,
> 
> Yes, now I submitted form 80 today. Why this appeared today, can I assume that CO has been assigned to my case?


----------



## ArpitMittal

Can somebody please let me know that:

How can I check whether the hospital has uploaded my medical reports or not ?
I submitted my blood etc samples on 18th Nov. in Fortis Hospital Bangalore.


----------



## pakiapplicant123

LP8056 said:


> There you go buddy:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


Thanks. I entered my data in the first sheet. Hope that's sufficient


----------



## akshay1229

Firetoy said:


> *People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:*
> rider
> JJ_TN
> rvx
> Ginger
> dchiniwal
> Keerthi5
> shivkaundal
> tikna
> Srmalik
> ArpitMittal
> murali2706
> go
> ds99
> srmumtaz
> banhu
> itisme
> Jullz
> 
> *Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:*
> Ashkay1229
> Vicentluf
> RedDevil19
> Praveenredy
> Solarik
> Jimjimmer
> Sendshaz
> LP8056
> coolbuddy2013
> mike alic
> Amitso
> Florence1222
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H
> jerry9
> and many more!
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!


thank you mate. Sent you a PM. please respond it.


----------



## Jango911

ArpitMittal said:


> Can somebody please let me know that:
> 
> How can I check whether the hospital has uploaded my medical reports or not ?
> I submitted my blood etc samples on 18th Nov. in Fortis Hospital Bangalore.


Hi Arpit,

Login to skillselect --> 
organize you medical --> 
eMedical window will pop up -->
Print Referral Letter --> ( the letter will have your Meds status completed)

meaning that the medical have been uploaded and CO will check soon hopefully! :couch2:


----------



## RedDevil19

Firetoy waiting for my Stamp


----------



## ArpitMittal

Jango911 said:


> Hi Arpit,
> 
> Login to skillselect -->
> organize you medical -->
> eMedical window will pop up -->
> Print Referral Letter --> ( the letter will have your Meds status completed)
> 
> meaning that the medical have been uploaded and CO will check soon hopefully! :couch2:


Thanks dude. I checked and found that the status is still "Required". 
Once the docs. have been uploaded by the hospital...will I be able to view the reports?


----------



## starwars123

No., only your agent can send email. You can push your agent to follow up. But dont stress out the CO. i remember you called before a few days to DIBP. so give it sometime before asking your agent to send an email. i know its frustating., but lets not make it bad by appearing on the CO's bad books 


WizzyWizz said:


> I would like to ask if it is okay if I do the email follow-up directly instead of asking my agent to do that? is that possible or only my agent can do the follow-up since her email is the one registered at DIAC? Thanks!


----------



## starwars123

Hi,

Is there any thread for applicants who recently moved to (or planning to move to) OZ land. I know the 1 by Anjali., looking for some recent ones. Thanks


----------



## ssaditya

Then your medicals got cleared wait for your grant


----------



## ArpitMittal

starwars123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any thread for applicants who recently moved to (or planning to move to) OZ land. I know the 1 by Anjali., looking for some recent ones. Thanks


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pl...ople-recently-moved-people-about-move-21.html


----------



## pakiapplicant123

My application status is appearing as In Progress. What does it mean


----------



## starwars123

ArpitMittal said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pl...ople-recently-moved-people-about-move-21.html


 Thanks much


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

manilaoz*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

RedDevil19*








​


----------



## khanash

ArpitMittal said:


> Thanks dude. I checked and found that the status is still "Required".
> Once the docs. have been uploaded by the hospital...will I be able to view the reports?


hello
dont worry you will not be able to view your reports but you can see if your links are still there under your name then click on them and you will see your picture and the tests that you completed and the date when your medicals were uploaded by the clinic...
once the links dissapear and you see No health examination are required.........
then it means your medicals have cleared.
DO NOT FOLLOW THE REQUESTED OR RQUIRED STATUS as they remain unchanged until the grant, as currently shown by the trend


----------



## tikna

Hi All, 

I have been a very silent listener to this forum. 
Even tho most of the stuff on this forum was not relevant to me since I am an onshore applicant and did not claim any points for my work exp. , this forum is truly a great place for the applicants to get their query resolved. I appreciate all the effort each and every member put in to resolve a query raised by other member. Your knowledge did help quote a lot of people in preparing their applications. Hats off to all the members  

Back to me  , I have been granted my visa today. I was keeping a track with this forum on when to expect a CO which was spot on as predicted by Firetoy (you are a champ!) Since my case was pretty much straight forward I was expecting a direct grant which I did  . I went through an agent (mostly because I wanted my paperwork to be perfect). 
Invitation Received : 7th October 
Subclass : Skilled Independent (189) 
Visa Applied : 10th October 
Grant : 25th November 

I wish good luck to all the people waiting and I do hope you get your grant soon. Just don't lose hope .


----------



## ArpitMittal

khanash said:


> hello
> dont worry you will not be able to view your reports but you can see if your links are still there under your name then click on them and you will see your picture and the tests that you completed and the date when your medicals were uploaded by the clinic...
> once the links dissapear and you see No health examination are required.........
> then it means your medicals have cleared.
> DO NOT FOLLOW THE REQUESTED OR RQUIRED STATUS as they remain unchanged until the grant, as currently shown by the trend


Thanks Khanash.


----------



## tarangoyal

Firetoy, any prediction for my grant date ?


----------



## srmalik

hi everybody,

I applied for 190 visa on the 25th october, the wait is getting unbearable.....Hopefully some good news soon


----------



## Rider

srmalik said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa on the 25th october, the wait is getting unbearable.....Hopefully some good news soon


You can expect CO allocation by this week


----------



## nagravi

tarangoyal said:


> Firetoy, any prediction for my grant date ?


Firetoy, any prediction on my grant? Completed 2 weeks after submitting the requested docs by case officer.


----------



## muppallasiddhardha

Hi,
I am Siddhardha Muppalla. I got 190 visa( offshore applicant NSW state sponsorship). I was in Brisbane before applying for visa. But, I applied as an offshore applicant. So, I came to Brisbane first and thought to move to Sydney after 2 months. But, after coming, one of my friends told me that offshore applicant's first port entry for 190 NSW applicants should be Sydney. Is that true?


----------



## muppallasiddhardha

As I am an offshore applicant, my initial entry should not be after 24th March 2014 in Australia. I arrived in Brisbane on 25th(yesterday). So, can I stay until 20th March in Brisbane and go to NSW before 24th March 2014 and stay there for 2 years?


----------



## manilaoz

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> manilaoz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks firetoy! 
I appreciate all the help and support from all of you despite that I am new to this thread and my visits were quite few and far in between.

Goodluck to everyone else waiting for the golden, delicious, and divine grant email!!!


----------



## manilaoz

dchiniwal said:


> Congratulations Reddevil and manilaoz


Thanks too!!)


----------



## jre05

manilaoz said:


> Thanks firetoy!
> I appreciate all the help and support from all of you despite that I am new to this thread and my visits were quite few and far in between.
> 
> Goodluck to everyone else waiting for the golden, delicious, and divine grant email!!!


Cute, I like your christmas tree sweet.


----------



## Ashrom

Why has this thread fallen so silent ? Are there no grants at all from team 8????


----------



## khanash

srmalik said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa on the 25th october, the wait is getting unbearable.....Hopefully some good news soon


hi there...have you heard anything fromyour CO yet...
i also applied on 25 Oct...
no CO yet


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hi khanash .. can u pls provide me ur contact details in a private pm ?


----------



## manilaoz

Vincentluf said:


> Welcome all the best!! now time to wait...


Hi Vincent! 

Remember me from last weekend on an anxious message? 

Thanks for your reply-- indeed meds were cleared.

Your grant is on its way too!


----------



## manilaoz

jerry9 said:


> This means ur medicals are clear


Thanks jerry for your reassuring response last weekend; it put me to a sound sleep. Now it's here..

Definitely, your grant is on it's way waving ahead!!


----------



## Vincentluf

*Visa Granted!!Granted!!Granted!!Granted!!*

I just received my GRANT from Team 34!!!!

I'm so so HAPPPYYYY to share this WONDERFUL NEWS to all of you!!

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR ADVICES & SUPPORT !! 
The members of this forum are just WOW !!!

For now it's time to Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,:clap2::

Cheers 
Vincent


----------



## King_of_the_ring

See u all the guys on Sydney Harbor


----------



## khatri

ArpitMittal said:


> Rs 3500 for everything
> 2 hrs time
> took an appointment on phone before going.
> Underwent following:
> 1. General check up by a physician (eyesight, signs of drugs, surgeries etc)
> 2. Gave Blood and Urine sample
> 3. Chest X-ray.
> 
> Don't worry. Staff of Fortis had full knowledge of what tests need to be conducted.
> U can fill those 2 forms (26 and 160) and carry them with you. Also u need ur Passport, HAP ID and 1 photograph.


Thanks...nice info


----------



## tikna

pavan.kom said:


> hi tikna
> 
> i'm an onshore applicant as well
> would u mind sharing ur occupation as well
> 
> thanks


263111


----------



## OZHope

*Medical Examination*

Hi All,

Can I complete my medical examination before lodgement of my visa application?

Cheers.


----------



## Sad Fishie

Firetoy said:


> *People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:*
> rider
> JJ_TN
> rvx
> Ginger
> dchiniwal
> Keerthi5
> shivkaundal
> tikna
> Srmalik
> ArpitMittal
> murali2706
> go
> ds99
> srmumtaz
> banhu
> itisme
> Jullz
> 
> *Good luck for those with CO allocated, especially for:*
> Ashkay1229
> Vicentluf
> RedDevil19
> Praveenredy
> Solarik
> Jimjimmer
> Sendshaz
> LP8056
> coolbuddy2013
> mike alic
> Amitso
> Florence1222
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H
> jerry9
> and many more!
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!


Me too firetoy, this is my week!


----------



## mike alic

*Got my Grant*

Hi All,

Just now I received my grant. Many thanks for the support throughout this period.

I lodge application on 5-Sep, CO contacted me for PCC on 31st Oct, I submit SG PCC on 21 Nov and Today i received the grant.

Thanks to Firetoy, your predication is amazing  , Many thanks for that. 

Mithu dear, you are doing great job. Thanks for that, and your reply helped me alot too.

Just one key advise for all. No 2 case are same, please never compare yourself with other's case, it may result in disappointment. But grant is there for you...

Best of luck everyone.


----------



## manilaoz

vincentluf said:


> i just received my grant from team 34!!!!
> 
> i'm so so happpyyyy to share this wonderful news to all of you!!
> 
> thank you all for your advices & support !!
> The members of this forum are just wow !!!
> 
> for now it's time to party!, party!,party!, party!,party!, party!,party!, party!,party!, party!,party!, party!,party!, party!,party!, party!,party!, party!,party!, party!,party!, party!,:clap2::
> 
> Cheers
> vincent



congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Rushi

mike alic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now I received my grant. Many thanks for the support throughout this period.
> 
> I lodge application on 5-Sep, CO contacted me for PCC on 31st Oct, I submit SG PCC on 21 Nov and Today i received the grant.
> 
> Thanks to Firetoy, your predication is amazing  , Many thanks for that.
> 
> Mithu dear, you are doing great job. Thanks for that, and your reply helped me alot too.
> 
> Just one key advise for all. No 2 case are same, please never compare yourself with other's case, it may result in disappointment. But grant is there for you...
> 
> Best of luck everyone.



Congratz mike alic... So happy for you.. :cheer2::cheer2:
Waiting for my grant .....:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## verg

Got CO today! Team 06 Adelaide, initials MB. Requested "Overseas income for 3 years, such as bank statements, tax records and/or pay slips" and form 80 (which I had already uploaded).

I have two questions, can someone help me??

1) For the first 2 years of experience I have all payslips. For the last year, I can only provide bank statements, since I don't have access to payslips (different working arrangement). Is it OK if I use payslips for the first 2 years and bank statements for the last?

2) I already read here that I don't have to provide documentation for ALL months, since I would spend a small fortune on translations alone. Do you guys prefer to send the first 2 and last 2 payslips of the YEAR or of the EMPLOYMENT? For example, lets say I worked for a company from 2008 until 2010. I could sent the first 2 payslips of 2008 and the last 2 of 2010. Or should I send first and last of 2008/2009/2010?

Appreciate a lot all the help you folks provide!

Cheers


----------



## LP8056

*Urgent help needed!!!*

I got this from my CO this morning:

On 05/08/2013 you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect visa (subclass SI189). The score stated in the invitation was 65. This score was based in the information you provided in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI). 

I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based. I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about : 

· claimed to have employment experience of 8 years when you have only evidenced skilled employment for 5 years as determined by ACS skills assessment which assessed your employment completed after April 2007 as skilled employment. 

I find that your invitation score is actually 60. 

I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied. 

I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60. 

As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’). 

I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score. 

If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted. 

Please respond by email to [email protected] stating, I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.

If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information. 

Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made. 

Regards

I actually have over 8 years work experience where i am currently working so it must have been a mistake. What is my next step to ensure faster grant now? What do i reply to the CO? Please please please assist me.


----------



## agaoe33

I don't know how, but after three days of doing the medicals (did them on Friday), I got my grant yesterday (Monday).

Thank you to everyone guys!

Firetoy, please my stamp    !!!


----------



## verg

LP8056, on my ACS they only allowed a few years of my work experience to be used. For example, I have 5+ years of experience, but they only assessed 3 years as valid. So I had to claim only 3 when applying for EOI.

I don't think you have any problem! The CO seems to be very understanding and knows it was all a mistake. Also, even with 3 years you still has 60 points which is more than enough to get the visa.

Re check your skill assessment, get in touch with CO and everything will work out!


----------



## LP8056

Vincentluf said:


> I just received my GRANT from Team 34!!!!
> 
> I'm so so HAPPPYYYY to share this WONDERFUL NEWS to all of you!!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR ADVICES & SUPPORT !!
> The members of this forum are just WOW !!!
> 
> For now it's time to Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,:clap2::
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LP8056

verg said:


> LP8056, on my ACS they only allowed a few years of my work experience to be used. For example, I have 5+ years of experience, but they only assessed 3 years as valid. So I had to claim only 3 when applying for EOI.
> 
> I don't think you have any problem! The CO seems to be very understanding and knows it was all a mistake. Also, even with 3 years you still has 60 points which is more than enough to get the visa.
> 
> Re check your skill assessment, get in touch with CO and everything will work out!


Thanks. I will try that.


----------



## Vincentluf

LP8056 said:


> *Urgent help needed!!!*
> 
> I got this from my CO this morning:
> 
> On 05/08/2013 you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect visa (subclass SI189). The score stated in the invitation was 65. This score was based in the information you provided in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI).
> 
> I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based. I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about :
> 
> · claimed to have employment experience of 8 years when you have only evidenced skilled employment for 5 years as determined by ACS skills assessment which assessed your employment completed after April 2007 as skilled employment.
> 
> I find that your invitation score is actually 60.
> 
> I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.
> 
> If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.
> 
> Please respond by email to [email protected] stating, I give/do not give (delete one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.
> 
> If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information.
> 
> Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made.
> 
> Regards
> 
> I actually have over 8 years work experience where i am currently working so it must have been a mistake. What is my next step to ensure faster grant now? What do i reply to the CO? Please please please assist me.


Hi, my advice would be to agree and allow the CO to bring down your points to 60 as you are still elligible. 

Have considered the skill date mentioned on your ACS letter when applying?


----------



## metallica.kyoto

can any one pls explain following statement for medicals.

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

I have minor medical condition though...
please advise.


----------



## LP8056

I am afraid of this line here:

*As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’). *

What if i allow her to proceed with 60 points but my invitation is for 65 points? What will happen?

My ACS was a mistake, because they say wrote 2007 instead of 2005 on one part and then write the right year at the bottom.


----------



## Vincentluf

LP8056 said:


> I am afraid of this line here:
> 
> *As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’). *
> 
> What if i allow her to proceed with 60 points but my invitation is for 65 points? What will happen?
> 
> My ACS was a mistake, because they say wrote 2007 instead of 2005 on one part and then write the right year at the bottom.


Hi LP8056,

This is not a mistake it is the skill date mentioned by the ACS, I believe you had to satisfied the new rule (2years of working experience before being skilled). Its a new rule the ACS introduced this year.


----------



## elect_er

Vincentluf said:


> I just received my GRANT from Team 34!!!!
> 
> I'm so so HAPPPYYYY to share this WONDERFUL NEWS to all of you!!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR ADVICES & SUPPORT !!
> The members of this forum are just WOW !!!
> 
> For now it's time to Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,:clap2::
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


Congratulations! vincent


----------



## elect_er

mike alic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now I received my grant. Many thanks for the support throughout this period.
> 
> I lodge application on 5-Sep, CO contacted me for PCC on 31st Oct, I submit SG PCC on 21 Nov and Today i received the grant.
> 
> Thanks to Firetoy, your predication is amazing  , Many thanks for that.
> 
> Mithu dear, you are doing great job. Thanks for that, and your reply helped me alot too.
> 
> Just one key advise for all. No 2 case are same, please never compare yourself with other's case, it may result in disappointment. But grant is there for you...
> 
> Best of luck everyone.


Congratulation! Mike alic


----------



## rjx

LP8056 said:


> I am afraid of this line here:
> 
> *As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’). *
> 
> What if i allow her to proceed with 60 points but my invitation is for 65 points? What will happen?
> 
> My ACS was a mistake, because they say wrote 2007 instead of 2005 on one part and then write the right year at the bottom.


My advice is to agree with the CO, let him correct your score and you will be ok. That line is just saying that you should have met the passing points (60 points) during invitation. Even if the CO correct the mistake, you still get 60 points which makes the visa application valid.


----------



## nagravi

OZHope said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can I complete my medical examination before lodgement of my visa application?
> 
> Cheers.


No, First you have to do the Visa Lodgement, then only you can go for medicals...


----------



## jre05

LP8056 said:


> I am afraid of this line here:
> 
> *As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’). *
> 
> What if i allow her to proceed with 60 points but my invitation is for 65 points? What will happen?
> 
> My ACS was a mistake, because they say wrote 2007 instead of 2005 on one part and then write the right year at the bottom.


Your ACS is not a mistake. They reduce 2 years.


----------



## LP8056

rjx said:


> My advice is to agree with the CO, let him correct your score and you will be ok. That line is just saying that you should have met the passing points (60 points) during invitation. Even if the CO correct the mistake, you still get 60 points which makes the visa application valid.


OK......i have allowed the CO to downgrade my score to 60. I hope i did the right thing :fingerscrossed:

Here is what my ACS says:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Science in Network Computing from ***** University completed July 2004
has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after *April 2007* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: *04/05 - 05/13 (8yrs 1mths)*
Position: ********
Employer: ********
Country: SEYCHELLES


This is what is puzzling me


----------



## jre05

Vincentluf said:


> I just received my GRANT from Team 34!!!!
> 
> I'm so so HAPPPYYYY to share this WONDERFUL NEWS to all of you!!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR ADVICES & SUPPORT !!
> The members of this forum are just WOW !!!
> 
> For now it's time to Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,:clap2::
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent




Oh Vincent, congrats


----------



## LP8056

jre05 said:


> Your ACS is not a mistake. They reduce 2 years.


I have allowed the CO to reduce my score to 60, is that the right move?


----------



## jre05

LP8056 said:


> I have allowed the CO to reduce my score to 60, is that the right move?


And do you have any other best move going against CO?  I think what you did is the right move. You will get grant too because you still meet eligibility.

Well, on first place, why you claimed 65 points? You should have entered as per your ACS for employment points. Anyway. What CO is trying to say by that line is, for 60 points, you would have received invite in the near future. 

Well these are strictly not entertained, because many people can just fill in something in EOI (That wasn't considered skilled by ACS, while they have experience) and just can claim points and thus get invite faster. But it is not in line the the protocol. And thus, it irritates the CO of course. If I were the CO, I wouldn't have entertained this. This of course is a kind of smart way of getting things done some people think.

I though, completely understand, maybe you are unaware and did by mistake. Don't fret now, you made good decision of immediately apologizing for that and explaining why you claimed that points and let the CO make 60. You should get grant, dont worry.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations to Vincent and Mike


----------



## cfernandes

*GRANT RECEIVED !*!!!!!

Today by the grace of Jesus & Mother Mary, I got my grant. 

Just wanted to share with all that my first application for an employer sponsored visa was rejected this year. I mustered the courage and in deep faith in God reapplied for a state sponsorship and after exactly 41 days I got my grant!!!

Visa applied on 17th Oct'13
CO on 20th nov asking for additional docs for my mother
Grant : 26th nov'13

I want to take this opportunity to share with all of you that the novena prayer to Mother Mary truly works. Pray to Infant Jesus and St. Jude for hopeless cases.

Since I had applied for my mother along with my wife and 2 kids I was scared and unsure if the AUS govt. would grant me a visa....But they did!!! 

Cheers All ! I pray that all on this forum get their grant soon!!!

Regards
C


----------



## LP8056

jre05 said:


> And do you have any other best move going against CO?  I think what you did is the right move. You will get grant too because you still meet eligibility.
> 
> Well, on first place, why you claimed 65 points? You should have entered as per your ACS for employment points. Anyway. What CO is trying to say by that line is, for 60 points, you would have received invite in the near future.
> 
> Well these are strictly not entertained, because many people can just fill in something in EOI (That wasn't considered skilled by ACS, while they have experience) and just can claim points and thus get invite faster. But it is not in line the the protocol. And thus, it irritates the CO of course. If I were the CO, I wouldn't have entertained this. This of course is a kind of smart way of getting things done some people think.
> 
> I though, completely understand, maybe you are unaware and did by mistake. Don't fret now, you made good decision of immediately apologizing for that and explaining why you claimed that points and let the CO make 60. You should get grant, dont worry.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks. I was not aware that i should claim 2 yrs less than my actual experience.


----------



## jre05

cfernandes said:


> *GRANT RECEIVED !*!!!!!
> 
> Today by the grace of Jesus & Mother Mary, I got my grant.
> 
> Just wanted to share with all that my first application for an employer sponsored visa was rejected this year. I mustered the courage and in deep faith in God reapplied for a state sponsorship and after exactly 41 days I got my grant!!!
> 
> Visa applied on 17th Oct'13
> CO on 20th nov asking for additional docs for my mother
> Grant : 26th nov'13
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to share with all of you that the novena prayer to Mother Mary truly works. Pray to Infant Jesus and St. Jude for hopeless cases.
> 
> Since I had applied for my mother along with my wife and 2 kids I was scared and unsure if the AUS govt. would grant me a visa....But they did!!!
> 
> Cheers All ! I pray that all on this forum get their grant soon!!!
> 
> Regards
> C


Congratulations and thank you so much for your well wishes 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

LP8056 said:


> Thanks. I was not aware that i should claim 2 yrs less than my actual experience.


By the way, just checking with you, have you apologized for the inconvenience in the letter? Also, have you tried to explain CO why you claimed that points? Say that, you are unaware of that and you are no applying through MARA agent but by yourself and you were not sure if you have to consider experience that weren't mentioned as skilled in ACS. Say that you give them full consent and happy with CO's decision and thank her for helping and letting you know that.

Certainly these 3 good attitude words would make anyone calm. 

Anyway, don't worry.


----------



## WizzyWizz

Congrats to everyone who received their grant today. Hopefully, I will receive mine soon. It's been almost a month since I submitted my SG PCC. CO please reply :smash:


----------



## praveenreddy

Vincentluf said:


> I just received my GRANT from Team 34!!!!
> 
> I'm so so HAPPPYYYY to share this WONDERFUL NEWS to all of you!!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR ADVICES & SUPPORT !!
> The members of this forum are just WOW !!!
> 
> For now it's time to Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,:clap2::
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


Congratulations Vincentluf happy to see your grant in the Morning.Wishing you a very best of luck for bright future in oz.:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## praveenreddy

mike alic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now I received my grant. Many thanks for the support throughout this period.
> 
> I lodge application on 5-Sep, CO contacted me for PCC on 31st Oct, I submit SG PCC on 21 Nov and Today i received the grant.
> 
> Thanks to Firetoy, your predication is amazing  , Many thanks for that.
> 
> Mithu dear, you are doing great job. Thanks for that, and your reply helped me alot too.
> 
> Just one key advise for all. No 2 case are same, please never compare yourself with other's case, it may result in disappointment. But grant is there for you...
> 
> Best of luck everyone.



Congrats Mike on your visa grant. Have a great time man wishing you for the future endevours.....:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:arty:arty:arty::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LP8056

jre05 said:


> By the way, just checking with you, have you apologized for the inconvenience in the letter? Also, have you tried to explain CO why you claimed that points? Say that, you are unaware of that and you are no applying through MARA agent but by yourself and you were not sure if you have to consider experience that weren't mentioned as skilled in ACS. Say that you give them full consent and happy with CO's decision and thank her for helping and letting you know that.
> 
> Certainly these 3 good attitude words would make anyone calm.
> 
> Anyway, don't worry.


This is what i replied to the CO:

Dear **,

I give consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.

It seems ACS did not use my 2005 to 2007 experience based on its new rules even if i was doing the same job at that time. See attached.

I do not really get the part where you say: As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).

Does this mean that since i was invited for 65 and i am now changing to 60 that i will not be eligible to be granted my visa? Please explain.

I am really hoping to get a reply from you soon as this has really shaken me today 

Kind regards,

****


----------



## nardecap

Hi Friends,

I didn't front load the document post my visa application on 8th Oct 2013 and received an email from CO (T33 Brisbane, Co initial - LZ) on 16th Nov 2013 requesting all the documents. I have uploaded all the required documents. However, I am just curious do I need to email all those documents as well? Please guide.

If yes, what should be the subject of the emails (I can't send all the documents in a single email,they are around 45 in number). please guide, I was thinking it should be <my TRN>_<my Name>_Part1/2/3 etc.

Please share your thoughts.

Cheers.


----------



## jre05

LP8056 said:


> This is what i replied to the CO:
> 
> Dear **,
> 
> I give consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.
> 
> It seems ACS did not use my 2005 to 2007 experience based on its new rules even if i was doing the same job at that time. See attached.
> 
> I do not really get the part where you say: As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> Does this mean that since i was invited for 65 and i am now changing to 60 that i will not be eligible to be granted my visa? Please explain.
> 
> I am really hoping to get a reply from you soon as this has really shaken me today
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> ****


Good thing, don't worry. Since you correctly explained, they shouldn't be rude to you. 

And you meet the eligibility of 60 still. So no worries. No need to fret, you will get your grant. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## LP8056

Vincentluf said:


> I just received my GRANT from Team 34!!!!
> 
> I'm so so HAPPPYYYY to share this WONDERFUL NEWS to all of you!!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR ADVICES & SUPPORT !!
> The members of this forum are just WOW !!!
> 
> For now it's time to Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,:clap2::
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


I have to congratulate you again my friend...you have helped a lot of us here. Update ur signature man....u deserve it :dance:


----------



## LP8056

The CO has replied this:

Dear ****,

Thank you for your email.

As you have provided consent to change the score I will continue processing the application.

I will seek to make a decision and finalise your application as quickly as possible.

Thanks

Regards


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Any one has any clue that whom can be included in the application as dependents ? (Father/Mother) ? OR

Is it a good move to have them on-board once ur there on PR status ?


----------



## Sunlight11

LP8056 said:


> The CO has replied this:
> 
> Dear ****,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> As you have provided consent to change the score I will continue processing the application.
> 
> I will seek to make a decision and finalise your application as quickly as possible.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards


Well must say your CO is really considerate... !


----------



## Vincentluf

LP8056 said:


> The CO has replied this:
> 
> Dear ****,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> As you have provided consent to change the score I will continue processing the application.
> 
> I will seek to make a decision and finalise your application as quickly as possible.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards


Thats good news, you will get your Grant soon !!! I will update my signature as soon as I finish work


----------



## jre05

LP8056 said:


> The CO has replied this:
> 
> Dear ****,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> As you have provided consent to change the score I will continue processing the application.
> 
> I will seek to make a decision and finalise your application as quickly as possible.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards


Happy for you dude. You will receive grant soon


----------



## Rider

LP8056 said:


> The CO has replied this:
> 
> Dear ****,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> As you have provided consent to change the score I will continue processing the application.
> 
> I will seek to make a decision and finalise your application as quickly as possible.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards


Good...


----------



## JaxSantiago

I'm asking on behalf of a friend. He's got 55 pts and thus needed state nomination to bump his points to the minimum 60.

What he did is as follows, he submitted EOI under Visa 190 choosing Victoria as state. After that, he submitted documents to Victoria, along with his EOI reference number.

Today he received an email from Victoria saying:



> We are writing to advise that SkillSelect will not allow Victoria to nominate the EOI for the Skilled Nominated (190) visa as the applicant does not meet the minimum points requirement. In order for us to nominate an applicant they require at least 60 points.


Did we get it wrong, or was there some recent changes to the rules?


----------



## G D SINGH

cfernandes said:


> *GRANT RECEIVED !*!!!!!
> 
> Today by the grace of Jesus & Mother Mary, I got my grant.
> 
> Just wanted to share with all that my first application for an employer sponsored visa was rejected this year. I mustered the courage and in deep faith in God reapplied for a state sponsorship and after exactly 41 days I got my grant!!!
> 
> Visa applied on 17th Oct'13
> CO on 20th nov asking for additional docs for my mother
> Grant : 26th nov'13
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to share with all of you that the novena prayer to Mother Mary truly works. Pray to Infant Jesus and St. Jude for hopeless cases.
> 
> Since I had applied for my mother along with my wife and 2 kids I was scared and unsure if the AUS govt. would grant me a visa....But they did!!!
> 
> Cheers All ! I pray that all on this forum get their grant soon!!!
> 
> Regards
> C


Heartiest Congratulations mate...!

Regds
GD


----------



## jre05

JaxSantiago said:


> I'm asking on behalf of a friend. He's got 55 pts and thus needed state nomination to bump his points to the minimum 60.
> 
> What he did is as follows, he submitted EOI under Visa 190 choosing Victoria as state. After that, he submitted documents to Victoria, along with his EOI reference number.
> 
> Today he received an email from Victoria saying:
> 
> 
> 
> Did we get it wrong, or was there some recent changes to the rules?


They are correct. What it means is, if they nominate your friend, your friend should have 60 points (Including 5 points of nomination). That means, somewhere your friend has over calculated or the points claims weren't satisfied by Victoria and according to their eye, it is only 50.


----------



## NeoWilson

LP8056 said:


> The CO has replied this:
> 
> Dear ****,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> As you have provided consent to change the score I will continue processing the application.
> 
> I will seek to make a decision and finalise your application as quickly as possible.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards


some info on your case please?


----------



## G D SINGH

Vincentluf said:


> Thats good news, you will get your Grant soon !!! I will update my signature as soon as I finish work


Congratulations Vincent on your grant..!

Regds
GD


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Any one has any clue that whom can be included in the application as dependents ? (Father/Mother) ? OR

Is it a good move to have them on-board once ur there on PR status ?


----------



## G D SINGH

metallica.kyoto said:


> can any one pls explain following statement for medicals.
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> I have minor medical condition though...
> please advise.


This statement usually appears, when your medical has already been submitted by the medical practioner (Where you took your medicals) to DIAC.

Initially it is organise your medicals. Once you are done with your medicals and same has been uploaded by the clinic in the system, the status changes from organise medicals to what you are seeing now.

Regds
GD


----------



## Mroks

King_of_the_ring said:


> Any one has any clue that whom can be included in the application as dependents ? (Father/Mother) ? OR
> 
> Is it a good move to have them on-board once ur there on PR status ?


You can include (Father/Mother) in your visa application.
There are certain criteria for them to be called as dependent like they should not have any source of income etc. Have a check on it in depth.

It's better to include now in visa process as it will be smooth path. Latter on getting them visa will be a lengthy process and expensive.


----------



## G D SINGH

agaoe33 said:


> I don't know how, but after three days of doing the medicals (did them on Friday), I got my grant yesterday (Monday).
> 
> Thank you to everyone guys!
> 
> Firetoy, please my stamp    !!!


Congratulations...!


----------



## s_agrasen

*CO*

Hello, 

I have applied on 19th Oct. under 190 Visa, But still waiting for CO......

WHERE IS MY CO???? 

I am already in 6th week.....


----------



## jre05

Mroks said:


> You can include (Father/Mother) in your visa application.
> There are certain criteria for them to be called as dependent like they should not have any source of income etc. Have a check on it in depth.
> 
> It's better to include now in visa process as it will be smooth path. Latter on getting them visa will be a lengthy process and expensive.


Long time mate, what's your visa status? You were into ACT?


----------



## G D SINGH

verg said:


> Got CO today! Team 06 Adelaide, initials MB. Requested "Overseas income for 3 years, such as bank statements, tax records and/or pay slips" and form 80 (which I had already uploaded).
> 
> I have two questions, can someone help me??
> 
> 1) For the first 2 years of experience I have all payslips. For the last year, I can only provide bank statements, since I don't have access to payslips (different working arrangement). Is it OK if I use payslips for the first 2 years and bank statements for the last?
> 
> 2) I already read here that I don't have to provide documentation for ALL months, since I would spend a small fortune on translations alone. Do you guys prefer to send the first 2 and last 2 payslips of the YEAR or of the EMPLOYMENT? For example, lets say I worked for a company from 2008 until 2010. I could sent the first 2 payslips of 2008 and the last 2 of 2010. Or should I send first and last of 2008/2009/2010?
> 
> Appreciate a lot all the help you folks provide!
> 
> Cheers


Hi,


1. This is totally ok. All they need is to have sufficient evidence of your employment. Your bank statements will reflect the salary credits that prove your employment.

2. Its better to upload salary slip of each quarter for 2008, 09 and 10 that shows the continuity of your employment without any breaks...!

Regds
GD


----------



## Mroks

jre05 said:


> Long time mate, what's your visa status? You were into ACT?


Currently a silent observer in the forum. Eagerly waiting for the grant.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Congrats to all who got grant today


----------



## jre05

Mroks said:


> Currently a silent observer in the forum. Eagerly waiting for the grant.


You into ACT right?


----------



## JaxSantiago

jre05 said:


> They are correct. What it means is, if they nominate your friend, your friend should have 60 points (Including 5 points of nomination). That means, somewhere your friend has over calculated or the points claims weren't satisfied by Victoria and according to their eye, it is only 50.


Well, we just went through his ACS and EOI forms.

In ACS:



> Your Bachelor in Information Technology from XXX completed April 1994 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after May 1998...


That gives him 15 pts each for Education and Experience, for a total of 30 pts. (Age and IELTS will give him 25 pts)

However, when we reviewed his points summary in EOI (SkillSelect), it gave him *only 10 pts* for experience. Anybody knows why? What can he do to correct this? Can he update or submit another EOI?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## green_apple

mike alic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now I received my grant. Many thanks for the support throughout this period.
> 
> I lodge application on 5-Sep, CO contacted me for PCC on 31st Oct, I submit SG PCC on 21 Nov and Today i received the grant.
> 
> Thanks to Firetoy, your predication is amazing  , Many thanks for that.
> 
> Mithu dear, you are doing great job. Thanks for that, and your reply helped me alot too.
> 
> Just one key advise for all. No 2 case are same, please never compare yourself with other's case, it may result in disappointment. But grant is there for you...
> 
> Best of luck everyone.


Congratulations buddy Mike!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Rushi

This waiting is painful


----------



## jre05

JaxSantiago said:


> Well, we just went through his ACS and EOI forms.
> 
> In ACS:
> 
> 
> 
> That gives him 15 pts each for Education and Experience, for a total of 30 pts. (Age and IELTS will give him 25 pts)
> 
> However, when we reviewed his points summary in EOI (SkillSelect), it gave him *only 10 pts* for experience. Anybody knows why? What can he do to correct this? Can he update or submit another EOI?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




How Age and IELTS will give him 25 points? Can you neatly write the points break up?


----------



## gayamona

Hi all,

I have the good news today. *GRANT GRANT GRANT ...*.

It has been a DIRECT GRANT and exactly one week from CO allocation.

CO initials L from Brisbane team 34. Thnx to my CO as well.

Thanks to all the forum members for supporting and helping us lots of times.
This forum has been awesome and very very encouraging.

Thanks again folks.

Firetoy my stamp plzzz


----------



## JaxSantiago

jre05 said:


> How Age and IELTS will give him 25 points? Can you neatly write the points break up?


Age: 15 pts 
IELTS: 10 pts (minimum 7 each)
Experience: 15 pts (more than 8 yrs deemed relevant by ACS)
Education: 15 pts (AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing)


----------



## jre05

gayamona said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have the good news today. *GRANT GRANT GRANT ...*.
> 
> It has been a DIRECT GRANT and exactly one week from CO allocation.
> 
> CO initials L from Brisbane team 34. Thnx to my CO as well.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for supporting and helping us lots of times.
> This forum has been awesome and very very encouraging.
> 
> Thanks again folks.
> 
> Firetoy my stamp plzzz


We all are happy for you, congrats and all the best 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## metallica.kyoto

G D SINGH said:


> This statement usually appears, when your medical has already been submitted by the medical practioner (Where you took your medicals) to DIAC.
> 
> Initially it is organise your medicals. Once you are done with your medicals and same has been uploaded by the clinic in the system, the status changes from organise medicals to what you are seeing now.
> 
> Regds
> GD


Really?
I thought it meant that medicals are cleared.


----------



## jre05

JaxSantiago said:


> Age: 15 pts
> IELTS: 10 pts (minimum 7 each)
> Experience: 15 pts (more than 8 yrs deemed relevant by ACS)
> Education: 15 pts (AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing)


Has he chosen "Australian study requirement"? It will calculate 5 points by default. Please check that.

If not, I doubt only the experience. Perhaps something like "Relevant/Irrelevant" errors could lead to error by calculating points. Check these both patiently from the beginning.


----------



## gayamona

*Thank u*



jre05 said:


> We all are happy for you, congrats and all the best
> 
> Best regards,
> JR



Thanks a ton JR


----------



## dchiniwal

CO Allocated.

Brisbane 34, PM are her Initials.

1. I had front loaded her requested documents, yet she has asked me for those documents.
2. She has asked for secondary applicants Birth Certificate, which she does not have. - I have uploaded the Class X certificate, which is a age proof in India and also my Passport copy. What other proof is required/can be submitted. 
3. Age proof and travel documents for Kids. Birth certificate and Passport Copy front loaded. 

Overall what is the average response time for T34 from Brisbane upon sending your documents.

Anyone else have prior experience with Ms. PM? Please share your exp.


----------



## praveenreddy

*Hi*

Hey Firetoy,where are you man you have to give many stamps to our friends who have grants today....

In your weekly predictions today there has been 2 guys who got grant....

"Congratulations!
I knew that if someone could do it,
then it must be you.
Well done my friend!"

Great Job:thumb: Keep continuing:director:


----------



## Vincentluf

To all my friends who are currently waiting, we need to be patient even if it is very very hard!!

You will all get your Grants soon!!


----------



## nardecap

nardecap said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I didn't front load the document post my visa application on 8th Oct 2013 and received an email from CO (T33 Brisbane, Co initial - LZ) on 16th Nov 2013 requesting all the documents. I have uploaded all the required documents. However, I am just curious do I need to email all those documents as well? Please guide.
> 
> If yes, what should be the subject of the emails (I can't send all the documents in a single email,they are around 45 in number). please guide, I was thinking it should be <my TRN>_<my Name>_Part1/2/3 etc.
> 
> Please share your thoughts.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Friends,

Any replies will be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## babu_84

Vincentluf said:


> I just received my GRANT from Team 34!!!!
> 
> I'm so so HAPPPYYYY to share this WONDERFUL NEWS to all of you!!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR ADVICES & SUPPORT !!
> The members of this forum are just WOW !!!
> 
> For now it's time to Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,:clap2::
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


many many congratulations dear.....


----------



## kalch99

gayamona said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have the good news today. *GRANT GRANT GRANT ...*.
> 
> It has been a DIRECT GRANT and exactly one week from CO allocation.
> 
> CO initials L from Brisbane team 34. Thnx to my CO as well.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for supporting and helping us lots of times.
> This forum has been awesome and very very encouraging.
> 
> Thanks again folks.
> 
> Firetoy my stamp plzzz



Hearty congratulations dude, all the best for your future.:thumb:
Can you tell me if you had any kind of job verification from DIAC?..thanks!


----------



## JaxSantiago

jre05 said:


> Has he chosen "Australian study requirement"? It will calculate 5 points by default. Please check that.
> 
> If not, I doubt only the experience. Perhaps something like "Relevant/Irrelevant" errors could lead to error by calculating points. Check these both patiently from the beginning.


I think we figured it out. 

He submitted his EOI early this month (Nov 2013). The Points Based Skilled Migration doc has the following to say with regard to Experience Outside Australia:

"*In the 10 years immediately prior to receiving an application, *you have been employed outside Australia in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation, for a period totalling at least 96 months (8 years)"

I think that means he should have 8 years of experience deemed relevant by ACS, starting from Nov 2003 - Nov 2013. Unfortunately, ACS didn't assess his current employment as relevant, and it so happen that he's been on it since Oct 2011. Thus we think that only Nov 2003 - Sept 2011 was counted, and that's about 1+ month short of 8 yrs.

To confirm this, he flipped his current employment in EOI from being "not relevant" to "relevant" and he got the 15 pts we were expecting.

Hence he seems he only has 2 options left: re-assessment (submit detailed employment cert for his current work, rather than the generic one he submitted several months back) *or* take IELTS again in the hope of getting minimum 8 pts in each component.

Let me know if there's any other option he can take.


----------



## jre05

JaxSantiago said:


> I think we figured it out.
> 
> He submitted his EOI early this month (Nov 2013). The Points Based Skilled Migration doc has the following to say with regard to Experience Outside Australia:
> 
> "*In the 10 years immediately prior to receiving an application, *you have been employed outside Australia in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation, for a period totalling at least 96 months (8 years)"
> 
> I think that means he should have 8 years of experience deemed relevant by ACS, starting from Nov 2003 - Nov 2013. Unfortunately, ACS didn't assess his current employment as relevant, and it so happen that he's been on it since Oct 2011. Thus we think that only Nov 2003 - Sept 2011 was counted, and that's about 1+ month short of 8 yrs.
> 
> To confirm this, he flipped his current employment in EOI from being "not relevant" to "relevant" and he got the 15 pts we were expecting.
> 
> Hence he seems he only has 2 options left: re-assessment (submit detailed employment cert for his current work, rather than the generic one he submitted several months back) *or* take IELTS again in the hope of getting minimum 8 pts in each component.
> 
> Let me know if there's any other option he can take.


As I rightly suspected, its the problem of relevant/irrelevant. Good.

Well, I am not sure about reassessment if he can get desired result, but I am sure about IELTS 8, where the prospect of getting visa with 65 points would be quite strong.

By the way, tell me, is there any new changes in EOI?


----------



## gayamona

*Job verification*



kalch99 said:


> Hearty congratulations dude, all the best for your future.:thumb:
> Can you tell me if you had any kind of job verification from DIAC?..thanks!



hi kalch99,

There was no job verification done for my case i believe.
All the very best


----------



## shivkaundal

*adelaide gsm team 2*

Anyone with this team. My CO Initials are LS.

I have been asked for PCC which I send today. How long it will take further.

Thanks
Shiv


----------



## Mroks

JaxSantiago said:


> I think we figured it out.
> 
> He submitted his EOI early this month (Nov 2013). The Points Based Skilled Migration doc has the following to say with regard to Experience Outside Australia:
> 
> "*In the 10 years immediately prior to receiving an application, *you have been employed outside Australia in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation, for a period totalling at least 96 months (8 years)"
> 
> I think that means he should have 8 years of experience deemed relevant by ACS, starting from Nov 2003 - Nov 2013. Unfortunately, ACS didn't assess his current employment as relevant, and it so happen that he's been on it since Oct 2011. Thus we think that only Nov 2003 - Sept 2011 was counted, and that's about 1+ month short of 8 yrs.
> 
> To confirm this, he flipped his current employment in EOI from being "not relevant" to "relevant" and he got the 15 pts we were expecting.
> 
> Hence he seems he only has 2 options left: re-assessment (submit detailed employment cert for his current work, rather than the generic one he submitted several months back) *or* take IELTS again in the hope of getting minimum 8 pts in each component.
> 
> Let me know if there's any other option he can take.


The points for relevant experience post ACS can be claimed.


----------



## tarangoyal

Rushi said:


> This waiting is painful


It is.. after your CO is assigned.. each passing day is so looong.. :ranger:


----------



## nardecap

Vincentluf said:


> To all my friends who are currently waiting, we need to be patient even if it is very very hard!!
> 
> You will all get your Grants soon!!


Hearty Congratulations Vincent. Best of luck for your move and job hunt.

Cheers.


----------



## Mroks

jre05 said:


> You into ACT right?


Right


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

gayamona*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Vicentluf*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Mike Alic*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

cfernandes*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

dchiniwal*








​


----------



## seanbp

cfernandes said:


> *GRANT RECEIVED !*!!!!!
> 
> Today by the grace of Jesus & Mother Mary, I got my grant.
> 
> Just wanted to share with all that my first application for an employer sponsored visa was rejected this year. I mustered the courage and in deep faith in God reapplied for a state sponsorship and after exactly 41 days I got my grant!!!
> 
> Visa applied on 17th Oct'13
> CO on 20th nov asking for additional docs for my mother
> Grant : 26th nov'13
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to share with all of you that the novena prayer to Mother Mary truly works. Pray to Infant Jesus and St. Jude for hopeless cases.
> 
> Since I had applied for my mother along with my wife and 2 kids I was scared and unsure if the AUS govt. would grant me a visa....But they did!!!
> 
> Cheers All ! I pray that all on this forum get their grant soon!!!
> 
> Regards
> C


Congrats Buddy..


----------



## dchiniwal

dchiniwal said:


> CO Allocated.
> 
> Brisbane 34, PM are her Initials.
> 
> 1. I had front loaded her requested documents, yet she has asked me for those documents.
> 2. She has asked for secondary applicants Birth Certificate, which she does not have. - I have uploaded the Class X certificate, which is a age proof in India and also my Passport copy. What other proof is required/can be submitted.
> 3. Age proof and travel documents for Kids. Birth certificate and Passport Copy front loaded.
> 
> Overall what is the average response time for T34 from Brisbane upon sending your documents.
> 
> Anyone else have prior experience with Ms. PM? Please share your exp.


Please help


----------



## Firetoy

tarangoyal said:


> Firetoy, any prediction for my grant date ?


Do you have everything uploaded? This week could be your week! Finger crossed for you!


----------



## Firetoy

nagravi said:


> Firetoy, any prediction on my grant? Completed 2 weeks after submitting the requested docs by case officer.


This Friday the latest, but could be today, tomorrow, any time my friend. Your grant is round the corner!


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

Verg*








​


----------



## JaxSantiago

Mroks said:


> The points for relevant experience post ACS can be claimed.


Yeah. I'm aware of that. It's just that he can't because it's his current employment that ACS has deemed as not relevant. He's been with his current work since Oct 2011.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT (bit late...)

agaoe33*








​


----------



## Jango911

Firetoy said:


> Do you have everything uploaded? This week could be your week! Finger crossed for you!


Hi Fire (Lord), 

Please predict my GRANT.:thumb:

Br, JanGz


----------



## strikerjax

I submitted my FBI clearance yesterday. Hopefully this was the last missing piece. Now the waiting game begins.


----------



## nagravi

Firetoy said:


> This Friday the latest, but could be today, tomorrow, any time my friend. Your grant is round the corner!


Thanks Firetoy. I am hoping the same but I don't know what will happen.


----------



## Firetoy

Rushi said:


> This waiting is painful


Patience, that's the key. Sorry for forgetting to include you in the list. It is a really long list, but I wish you to have news this week! Finger crossed for you!


----------



## Sazzad H

Firetoy said:


> This Friday the latest, but could be today, tomorrow, any time my friend. Your grant is round the corner!


Hi Firetoy, 

I have provided the all requested documents to my CO except the IELTS copy of my spouse which will be provided by 29-11-13. Can you predict how much time it will take after that to get the golden mail. Its just for my mental satisfaction. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rushi

Firetoy said:


> Patience, that's the key. Sorry for forgetting to include you in the list. It is a really long list, but I wish you to have news this week! Finger crossed for you!


Thanks a lot Firetoy.... I am hoping the same ....


----------



## gayamona

Sazzad H said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> I have provided the all requested documents to my CO except the IELTS copy of my spouse which will be provided by 29-11-13. Can you predict how much time it will take after that to get the golden mail. Its just for my mental satisfaction. Thanks in advance.


Dont worry the wait will not be long. And believe me you get it when you least expect it .

All the very best for your grant :thumb:


----------



## gayamona

*Thank u so much*



Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> gayamona*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Firetoy. Thanks for all the support :cheer2:


----------



## shivkaundal

shivkaundal said:


> Anyone with this team. My CO Initials are LS.
> 
> I have been asked for PCC which I send today. How long it will take further.
> 
> Thanks
> Shiv


Anyone??????


----------



## keerthi5

I had lodged my 189 application with 65 points on 10-Oct. Have no news on CO allocation yet :-( I guess everybody else who applied during the same timeline as mine have got their CO allocated. when is my turn ?????????


----------



## mike alic

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> Mike Alic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Really Nice to see that 
thanks Firetoy


----------



## cfernandes

*Thank You*

Thanks a million Firetoy... You are a true star... You keep everyone on this forum going and excited..


God bless and have a great life!!!

Regards
Celsus



Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> cfernandes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## dchiniwal

Anyone had CO with last name as Ms. Metzler from Brisbane T34?


----------



## jre05

dchiniwal said:


> Anyone had CO with last name as Ms. Metzler from Brisbane T34?


I wish I had this Ms lol Kidding.


----------



## JJ_TN

Congrats Vincentluf, mike alic, agaoe33, cfernandes & gayamona on getting your GRANTS!


----------



## JJ_TN

Congrats Verg & dchiniwal for your CO Allocation!


----------



## shivkaundal

JJ_TN said:


> Congrats Verg & dchiniwal for your CO Allocation!


My CO Initials are LS. TEAM ADELAIDE 2. Anyone here.


----------



## manilaoz

dchiniwal said:


> Anyone had CO with last name as Ms. Metzler from Brisbane T34?


Hi! Just use her initials for privacy policy Anyway, from my signature you can infer tha she responded very fast. After her allocation to me Oct 20 and our first and last correspondence thru email asking for proof of health requirement, I got my visa 5 days later. 
Just upload additional docs she had asked from you-- despite having frontloaded same things. Sometimes, some documents are not accessed as expected. You'll be fine after showing proof of what she had asked..

Goodluck!


----------



## JaxSantiago

keerthi5 said:


> I had lodged my 189 application with 65 points on 10-Oct. Have no news on CO allocation yet :-( I guess everybody else who applied during the same timeline as mine have got their CO allocated. when is my turn ?????????


Still early. I think the allocation time frame is 8 - 10 weeks.


----------



## Ashrom

Just got a reply from co that my application is being assessed... How long more would this take??


----------



## shivkaundal

Hello Firetoy...

i have sent the PCC to CO today. When should i suppose to listen from my CO?

Thanks:

Shiv


----------



## goodguy2

Vincentluf said:


> I just received my GRANT from Team 34!!!!
> 
> I'm so so HAPPPYYYY to share this WONDERFUL NEWS to all of you!!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR ADVICES & SUPPORT !!
> The members of this forum are just WOW !!!
> 
> For now it's time to Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,:clap2::
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent




Many Congratulations Vincent 

Keep rocking 

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Firetoy

shivkaundal said:


> Hello Firetoy...
> 
> i have sent the PCC to CO today. When should i suppose to listen from my CO?
> 
> Thanks:
> 
> Shiv


Hi Shiv, It usually takes about 2 weeks. Depends on your CO, Good luck!


----------



## goodguy2

mike alic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now I received my grant. Many thanks for the support throughout this period.
> 
> I lodge application on 5-Sep, CO contacted me for PCC on 31st Oct, I submit SG PCC on 21 Nov and Today i received the grant.
> 
> Thanks to Firetoy, your predication is amazing  , Many thanks for that.
> 
> Mithu dear, you are doing great job. Thanks for that, and your reply helped me alot too.
> 
> Just one key advise for all. No 2 case are same, please never compare yourself with other's case, it may result in disappointment. But grant is there for you...
> 
> Best of luck everyone.



Congrats mike alic…you wud have got ur grant early but u submitted ur PCC on the 21st of November.

Have a great day.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

cfernandes said:


> *GRANT RECEIVED !*!!!!!
> 
> Today by the grace of Jesus & Mother Mary, I got my grant.
> 
> Just wanted to share with all that my first application for an employer sponsored visa was rejected this year. I mustered the courage and in deep faith in God reapplied for a state sponsorship and after exactly 41 days I got my grant!!!
> 
> Visa applied on 17th Oct'13
> CO on 20th nov asking for additional docs for my mother
> Grant : 26th nov'13
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to share with all of you that the novena prayer to Mother Mary truly works. Pray to Infant Jesus and St. Jude for hopeless cases.
> 
> Since I had applied for my mother along with my wife and 2 kids I was scared and unsure if the AUS govt. would grant me a visa....But they did!!!
> 
> Cheers All ! I pray that all on this forum get their grant soon!!!
> 
> Regards
> C



Congrats cfernandes,

Happy for u that ur prayers are answered. Wish u the best in Australia.
Have a great day.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## keerthi5

JaxSantiago said:


> Still early. I think the allocation time frame is 8 - 10 weeks.


Im on the 7th week and I understand that Im within the allocation time frame. Most of my co-applicants have got the CO allocated. I wish I also get my CO allocated and get a grant soon.


----------



## goodguy2

gayamona said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have the good news today. *GRANT GRANT GRANT ...*.
> 
> It has been a DIRECT GRANT and exactly one week from CO allocation.
> 
> CO initials L from Brisbane team 34. Thnx to my CO as well.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for supporting and helping us lots of times.
> This forum has been awesome and very very encouraging.
> 
> Thanks again folks.
> 
> Firetoy my stamp plzzz




That’s great news gayamona,

Many congratulations to u on getting the lifetime visa 


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mike alic

goodguy2 said:


> Congrats mike alic&#133;you wud have got ur grant early but u submitted ur PCC on the 21st of November.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi. 

thank... probably yes, actually I was waiting for CO, so I can get my PCC. I could have avoided that .. 

Best of luck for ur grant. hope to.see you there very soon


----------



## jre05

keerthi5 said:


> Im on the 7th week and I understand that Im within the allocation time frame. Most of my co-applicants have got the CO allocated. I wish I also get my CO allocated and get a grant soon.


:welcome:

Are you Keerthivasan  :juggle:

You get your grant soon and lane:


----------



## aa2312

Firetoy said:


> ​


*

CO on 18th Meds on 19th 
When can I expect the grant..*​


----------



## Jango911

Hi Guys,

Yesterday was my last day for documents submission (PCC & Medicals) after CO allocation, I just want a rough estimate that how long would it take for my case officer to make a decision, she is from Team 4 with initials K.S . . .

Br, JaNgz


----------



## epahuja

I have a question. In my EOI I have selected partner and dependent details. I want to know if I can go ahead and file only my visa application now and apply for them later after getting settled. What are the pros and cons. ..appreciate any help on this


----------



## keerthi5

jre05 said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Are you Keerthivasan  :juggle:
> 
> You get your grant soon and lane:


Thank you for the wishes, hope your words come true soon. Waiting...Waiting...Waiting...


----------



## jre05

keerthi5 said:


> Thank you for the wishes, hope your words come true soon. Waiting...Waiting...Waiting...


Surely Keerthianda:izza::drum:


----------



## hassan110

Hello Dears all

I have CO from Team 2 with initials RL.
Its seems from docs that mostly he requested additional documents from all candidates.
Also RL Seems slow as compared to other COs

Any one please if have experience with RL or dealing with RL from team 2 ?

Thanks


Ielts April 14, Invitations Sept 30, 190 SS visa logded Sept 30, Medical and PCC Octobar 9, CO Nov 10, Grant juggle


----------



## ssaditya

Vincentluf said:


> I just received my GRANT from Team 34!!!!  I'm so so HAPPPYYYY to share this WONDERFUL NEWS to all of you!! THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR ADVICES & SUPPORT !! The members of this forum are just WOW !!! For now it's time to Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,:clap2:: Cheers Vincent


Congrats buddy

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ssaditya

mike alic said:


> Hi All, Just now I received my grant. Many thanks for the support throughout this period. I lodge application on 5-Sep, CO contacted me for PCC on 31st Oct, I submit SG PCC on 21 Nov and Today i received the grant. Thanks to Firetoy, your predication is amazing  , Many thanks for that. Mithu dear, you are doing great job. Thanks for that, and your reply helped me alot too. Just one key advise for all. No 2 case are same, please never compare yourself with other's case, it may result in disappointment. But grant is there for you... Best of luck everyone.



Congrats it's time to party

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Soon will be joining this forum. 

Today received approval from Vic for 190 and invitation too


----------



## ssaditya

Happy to see all your grants and my hearty congrats to everyone of you......

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ssaditya

Please friends also pray for me am waiting for pcc from August 2013 but I didn't get yet.....my co is waiting for that from sep 16 th

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ssaditya

epahuja said:


> I have a question. In my EOI I have selected partner and dependent details. I want to know if I can go ahead and file only my visa application now and apply for them later after getting settled. What are the pros and cons. ..appreciate any help on this


After getting your pr u can apply partner visa for your wife but that will take 6months to start processing so my advice is to apply with your application

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Sazzad H

hassan110 said:


> Hello Dears all
> 
> I have CO from Team 2 with initials RL.
> Its seems from docs that mostly he requested additional documents from all candidates.
> Also RL Seems slow as compared to other COs
> 
> Any one please if have experience with RL or dealing with RL from team 2 ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Ielts April 14, Invitations Sept 30, 190 SS visa logded Sept 30, Medical and PCC Octobar 9, CO Nov 10, Grant juggle


My CO is also RL...i provided all add docs. I dont know much about her. Anyone???


----------



## khanash

any 190 applicant whoapplied on 25 October or later but hasnt been allocated a CO???


----------



## rjx

khanash said:


> any 190 applicant whoapplied on 25 October or later but hasnt been allocated a CO???


I'm on 190 and no CO allocation yet. Praying to get one this week or first week of December.


----------



## cfernandes

Thanks buddy....you should get yours soon too.


Regards
C



goodguy2 said:


> Congrats cfernandes,
> 
> Happy for u that ur prayers are answered. Wish u the best in Australia.
> Have a great day.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## adnan qadir

Hi senior

My Co have requested some of educational documents, CV Form 80 and Form 1221 but not PCC and Medical Certificate. 
What could be the possible reason. 
I mean is he in the mood to delay my case or what?


----------



## coolbuddy2013

not sure man


----------



## sendshaz

h


Sazzad H said:


> My CO is also RL...i provided all add docs. I dont know much about her. Anyone???


Hello,
My CO is RL as well.Very true,she seems tko be very slow.I provided requested docs on 6th and was waiting for grant but again on 18th she asked for translated copy of work permit.I sent on the same day and again waiting.I lodged on 21st sep.I know two members from this forum with same CO got verification calls.So pls be prepared.Not heard anyone getting grant from her till now.


----------



## coolbuddy2013

sylvia_australia said:


> Got grant today


Congrats man.

Cheers for you.


----------



## NBR

*Requesting your advice.*

Congratulation : ram2013, nindu, sylvia_australia and ad_ , on receiving your much awaited golden emails.

Well, in my case - my signature depicts all the info, I am in 8th week of waiting period.

Spoke to DIBP, got to know the CO was allocated on last week of OCT  , til date I have not received any email or update from my CO. 

I am unfortunate to have the following CO: 
Viviane | Team 08 | GSM Adelaide

I have compiled my first email - to check if the CO requires any additional document, but skeptical about sending the email.


----------



## fraborg01

Hi vincent, congrats!!! 

Did the CO contact you or direct grant? My CO did not contact me at all till now.




Vincentluf said:


> I just received my GRANT from Team 34!!!!
> 
> I'm so so HAPPPYYYY to share this WONDERFUL NEWS to all of you!!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR ADVICES & SUPPORT !!
> The members of this forum are just WOW !!!
> 
> For now it's time to Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,:clap2::
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


----------



## Timur

Hi Guys,

Anyone from Team 07 Adelaide? My CO's name starts with "T". Have not heard anything from her since allocation day 7 November (found out about her by calling to DIPT). 

Let's share experiences.


----------



## fraborg01

HI firetoy,

any predictions for me please?


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats gayamona
*


gayamona said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have the good news today. *GRANT GRANT GRANT ...*.
> 
> It has been a DIRECT GRANT and exactly one week from CO allocation.
> 
> CO initials L from Brisbane team 34. Thnx to my CO as well.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for supporting and helping us lots of times.
> This forum has been awesome and very very encouraging.
> 
> Thanks again folks.
> 
> Firetoy my stamp plzzz


*Congrats cfernandes*


cfernandes said:


> *GRANT RECEIVED !*!!!!!
> 
> Today by the grace of Jesus & Mother Mary, I got my grant.
> 
> Just wanted to share with all that my first application for an employer sponsored visa was rejected this year. I mustered the courage and in deep faith in God reapplied for a state sponsorship and after exactly 41 days I got my grant!!!
> 
> Visa applied on 17th Oct'13
> CO on 20th nov asking for additional docs for my mother
> Grant : 26th nov'13
> 
> I want to take this opportunity to share with all of you that the novena prayer to Mother Mary truly works. Pray to Infant Jesus and St. Jude for hopeless cases.
> 
> Since I had applied for my mother along with my wife and 2 kids I was scared and unsure if the AUS govt. would grant me a visa....But they did!!!
> 
> Cheers All ! I pray that all on this forum get their grant soon!!!
> 
> Regards
> C


*Congrats mike alic*


mike alic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now I received my grant. Many thanks for the support throughout this period.
> 
> I lodge application on 5-Sep, CO contacted me for PCC on 31st Oct, I submit SG PCC on 21 Nov and Today i received the grant.
> 
> Thanks to Firetoy, your predication is amazing  , Many thanks for that.
> 
> Mithu dear, you are doing great job. Thanks for that, and your reply helped me alot too.
> 
> Just one key advise for all. No 2 case are same, please never compare yourself with other's case, it may result in disappointment. But grant is there for you...
> 
> Best of luck everyone.


*Congrats agaoe33*


agaoe33 said:


> I don't know how, but after three days of doing the medicals (did them on Friday), I got my grant yesterday (Monday).
> 
> Thank you to everyone guys!
> 
> Firetoy, please my stamp    !!!


*Conrats Vincentluf*


Vincentluf said:


> I just received my GRANT from Team 34!!!!
> 
> I'm so so HAPPPYYYY to share this WONDERFUL NEWS to all of you!!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR ADVICES & SUPPORT !!
> The members of this forum are just WOW !!!
> 
> For now it's time to Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,Party!, Party!,:clap2::
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


Happy to wish you all!


----------



## mithu93ku

Mroks said:


> Currently a silent observer in the forum. Eagerly waiting for the grant.


Me too waiting to see your grants Dear Mroks. Hope, after your grant , you will show your signature again.


----------



## midhunnellore

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Soon will be joining this forum.
> 
> Today received approval from Vic for 190 and invitation too


when did u launch you EOI? When you launched your EOI, did u claim for 5 points even before you got the state sponsor ship??? Please check this as this may be a problem going forward when you apply for visa.

Guys correct me if I am wrong????


----------



## ahmedhasan

Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanted bro thanks to all of you 
felix , mithu and firetoy and the people who supported me 

wish for ben 10 to get his visa soon

thanks thanks thanks


----------



## ahmedhasan

E-lodge :11 June ;
CO allocated:15 July;
PCC :20 July;
Medical received:5 August :
REFERRED TO EXTERNAL CHECK ON 17 SEPT 2013 

Grant:26 NOVEMBER 2013:drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## ahmedhasan

Time for party expected to move oz by december 2013


----------



## khanash

congratulations 
were you 190 or 189 applicant....


----------



## King_of_the_ring

khanash congratulationssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  waooooooooooooooo

Khanash:
What do u meant by referred ?

Ahmed hassan:

What do u meant by *REFERRED TO EXTERNAL CHECK ON 17 SEPT 2013*


----------



## khanash

King_of_the_ring said:


> khanash congratulationssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  waooooooooooooooo
> 
> Khanash:
> What do u meant by referred ?
> 
> Ahmed hassan:
> 
> What do u meant by *REFERRED TO EXTERNAL CHECK ON 17 SEPT 2013*


when did i say tht i ws granted...
when the medicals donot get cleared automatically we call them referred


----------



## ahmedhasan

King_of_the_ring said:


> khanash congratulationssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss  waooooooooooooooo
> 
> Khanash:
> What do u meant by referred ?
> 
> Ahmed hassan:
> 
> What do u meant by *REFERRED TO EXTERNAL CHECK ON 17 SEPT 2013*


my case was approved subject to an external check


----------



## ahmedhasan

khanash said:


> congratulations
> were you 190 or 189 applicant....


190 Bro


----------



## King_of_the_ring

external check means verification for ur credentials ?


----------



## mohkam

Timur said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone from Team 07 Adelaide? My CO's name starts with "T". Have not heard anything from her since allocation day 7 November (found out about her by calling to DIPT).
> 
> Let's share experiences.


I had a positive experience with Team 7... My CO initials was LM... She was fast and used to reply my emails within 24 hours.


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats ahmedhasan*


ahmedhasan said:


> Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanted bro thanks to all of you
> felix , mithu and firetoy and the people who supported me
> 
> wish for ben 10 to get his visa soon
> 
> thanks thanks thanks


----------



## LP8056

*GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dear all, that special blessing has finally come my way :xmastree::cheer2::cheer2::whoo::rockon::humble: :bounce: :drum:

What a great xmas present!!!

Thanks to all on here for keeping my hopes up. Its been really good having you by my side during this long, hard journey.


----------



## manilaoz

LP8056 said:


> *GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Dear all, that special blessing has finally come my way :xmastree::cheer2::cheer2::whoo::rockon::humble: :bounce: :drum:
> 
> What a great xmas present!!!
> 
> Thanks to all on here for keeping my hopes up. Its been really good having you by my side during this long, hard journey.



Congrats!!!


----------



## Canadiandownunder

Just received our Grant! Whoohoo!


----------



## Canadiandownunder

Canadiandownunder said:


> Just received our Grant! Whoohoo!


My signature is incorrect: applied in 13 October 2013, not 2012.


----------



## strikerjax

Got the Grant letter


----------



## manilaoz

Canadiandownunder said:


> Just received our Grant! Whoohoo!


CONGRATULATIONS!!! From which team is that?


----------



## manilaoz

strikerjax said:


> Got the Grant letter


Congratulations too!!! Which team was it?


----------



## strikerjax

Adelaide Team 23


----------



## Canadiandownunder

Adelaide Team 23 as well.


----------



## manilaoz

So it's Team Adelaide on a ravage for grants!!Congratulations again to you striker and canadian


----------



## DesiTadka

My neighbour just got a grant letter too. Team 2 Adelaide (LC), 190 app dt: 22-Aug.

Team Adelaide is really cleaning their drawers.


----------



## NeoWilson

good to hear  I think having less applications compared to the 1st Qtr of this financial year also helped


----------



## Monmatmar

I got my Visa in 1day after CO contacted me


----------



## Ashrom

I have the same co and had sent two emails 15 days ago requesting if any additional docs are required... I received a reply from the co yesterday that my application is under assessment so not sure how long its going to take now


----------



## jimjimmer

hi all, is anyone else having problems getting in to check visa progress online?

The message returned is: 'This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later'


----------



## rvijay

ahmedhasan said:


> Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanted bro thanks to all of you
> felix , mithu and firetoy and the people who supported me
> 
> wish for ben 10 to get his visa soon
> 
> thanks thanks thanks


Congrats!


----------



## rvijay

jimjimmer said:


> hi all, is anyone else having problems getting in to check visa progress online?
> 
> The message returned is: 'This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later'


Try after sometime


----------



## khanash

SRmalik did you get a CO yet 
any 190 applicant who applied on 25th Oct or later got a CO uptil now???


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

strikerjax said:


> Adelaide Team 23


Your signature has FBI, what does it mean??


----------



## num_tareq

Monmatmar said:


> I got my Visa in 1day after CO contacted me


Congratulations.


----------



## Pardee

ahmedhasan said:


> my case was approved subject to an external check


congratulationsssssssss


please advise me 
1 ... is the job verification done in external check 

2.....have you got any call for job verification 

Best luck for your future


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations to strikerjax, LP8056, ahmedhasan, Canadiandownunder.


----------



## Sazzad H

sendshaz said:


> h
> 
> Hello,
> My CO is RL as well.Very true,she seems tko be very slow.I provided requested docs on 6th and was waiting for grant but again on 18th she asked for translated copy of work permit.I sent on the same day and again waiting.I lodged on 21st sep.I know two members from this forum with same CO got verification calls.So pls be prepared.Not heard anyone getting grant from her till now.


Thanks for ur valuable info. Good luck and hope we all get our grand soon from RL!!!


----------



## itisme

Good Morning! Good News!!
As on 27th Nov '13 06:30 IST, we became Permanent Residents of Australia. It was direct grant!!!
My wife's medicals got cleared yesterday and received grant today!!

All the best to all who are waiting for grants...


----------



## ArpitMittal

khanash said:


> SRmalik did you get a CO yet
> any 190 applicant who applied on 25th Oct or later got a CO uptil now???


I too applied on 25th but nothing yet. No info for CO allocation. Also, since we have already uploaded all the docs. may be CO is already allocated and assessing our application. I mean he/she will only contact us if he/she needs any additional doc.


----------



## rooroo

@arpitmittal @khanash

VISA 190 (Victoria) here! Lodged my visa application on Oct 20, CO allocated on 20Nov. front loaded my medicals  applied police clearance in advance. CO requested for Form 80. Got my visa grant this morning.


----------



## manilaoz

itisme said:


> Good Morning! Good News!!
> As on 27th Nov '13 06:30 IST, we became Permanent Residents of Australia. It was direct grant!!!
> My wife's medicals got cleared yesterday and received grant today!!
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting for grants...



That's great news! Referred medicals are taking ONLY 2 weeks to clear now. What a relief for most who are left hanging on grant. 

Congratulations and goodluck to your Australian dream!!


----------



## manilaoz

rooroo said:


> @arpitmittal @khanash
> 
> VISA 190 (Victoria) here! Lodged my visa application on Oct 20, CO allocated on 20Nov. front loaded my medicals  applied police clearance in advance. CO requested for Form 80. Got my visa grant this morning.



Wow! Now roroo, you can row your way now to your dream life!!


----------



## Rider

khanash said:


> SRmalik did you get a CO yet
> any 190 applicant who applied on 25th Oct or later got a CO uptil now???


Applied on 30th Oct, no email yet from CO for additional docs. 

JJ_TN is an another mate, who also applied on 30th Oct, and no CO for him as well. Hope we can get to know something by this week or next week. :fingerscrossed:

Pray...Pray..Pray, and let's learn to be patient. I am trying to keep myself busy with my office work.


----------



## DesiTadka

Any November applicant like me has CO assigned or received grant?


----------



## Rider

Congrats to all who received their grants today


----------



## Vincentluf

LP8056 said:


> GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dear all, that special blessing has finally come my way :xmastree::cheer2::cheer2::whoo::rockon::humble: :bounce: :drum:
> 
> What a great xmas present!!!
> 
> Thanks to all on here for keeping my hopes up. Its been really good having you by my side during this long, hard journey.


Hey hey so happy for u !!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Rushi

Wake up CO...Wake up...:brushteeth::brushteeth:


----------



## LP8056

Vincentluf said:


> Hey hey so happy for u !!! CONGRATS!!!


Thanks, im so happy too


----------



## G D SINGH

Guys.... just got my grant today..!

Thanks to everyone for sharing the knowledge!

Pls keep this forum alive and share the knowledge that you possess. It may help someone!

All the best to everyone who is waiting for their golden letter..!

Regds
GD


----------



## Sazzad H

Rushi said:


> Wake up CO...Wake up...:brushteeth::brushteeth:


Rushi, who is your CO?


----------



## Sazzad H

G D SINGH said:


> Guys.... just got my grant today..!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing the knowledge!
> 
> Pls keep this forum alive and share the knowledge that you possess. It may help someone!
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting for their golden letter..!
> 
> Regds
> GD


Congrats bro...i am happy for you. I am really worried abt my CO...she seems to be very slow!!!


----------



## Rushi

Sazzad H said:


> Rushi, who is your CO?



HG from Team 8 Adelaide


----------



## dchiniwal

congratulations itsme and GD


----------



## Rushi

G D SINGH said:


> Guys.... just got my grant today..!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing the knowledge!
> 
> Pls keep this forum alive and share the knowledge that you possess. It may help someone!
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting for their golden letter..!
> 
> Regds
> GD



Congtraz....


----------



## jerry9

G D SINGH said:


> Guys.... just got my grant today..!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing the knowledge!
> 
> Pls keep this forum alive and share the knowledge that you possess. It may help someone!
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting for their golden letter..!
> 
> Regds
> GD


Congrats G D SINGH.. All the best!


----------



## jerry9

LP8056 said:


> *GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Dear all, that special blessing has finally come my way :xmastree::cheer2::cheer2::whoo::rockon::humble: :bounce: :drum:
> 
> What a great xmas present!!!
> 
> Thanks to all on here for keeping my hopes up. Its been really good having you by my side during this long, hard journey.


congrats LP8056 ... All the best for your journey ahead!


----------



## jre05

Vincentluf said:


> Hey hey so happy for u !!! CONGRATS!!!


LP - Man, you got it? I told you yesterday, leave the decision to CO and you got grant within a day   Lovely what a great thing.

Very happy for you. Are you happy now ?   :lalala:

Many congratulations and happy Australia future 

I hope I get an invite soon  and get a grant too and catch you, GD, others 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## puneet556

Dear GD

can you please tell me how many days medical report takes from hospital to CO final report of new born baby (Baby born after one month of longing visa and co issue HAP id of new born baby).


----------



## puneet556

puneet556 said:


> Dear GD
> 
> can you please tell me how many days medical report takes from hospital to CO final report of new born baby (Baby born after one month of longing visa and co issue HAP id of new born baby).


or anyone else please tell


----------



## waqas.jk

Sam2304 said:


> Where have the previous threads for 60 pointers of 2613 group gone? Anyways, people that got invited for nov 18 round of 2613 list please update here



In another post a guy with EOI submission date 18 July 2013 did not received Invite. Therefor cutoff date of 18 Nov 2013 Invitation round will be between 14 and 18 July 2013.


----------



## misguided

danielxu said:


> I got my invitation this morning: 261313, 60 points, 14/07/2013


congrats mate . Did you submit your EOI on 14/07/2013?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

G D SINGH said:


> Guys.... just got my grant today..!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing the knowledge!
> 
> Pls keep this forum alive and share the knowledge that you possess. It may help someone!
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting for their golden letter..!
> 
> Regds
> GD


Congrats GD...

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## LP8056

jre05 said:


> LP - Man, you got it? I told you yesterday, leave the decision to CO and you got grant within a day   Lovely what a great thing.
> 
> Very happy for you. Are you happy now ?   :lalala:
> 
> Many congratulations and happy Australia future
> 
> I hope I get an invite soon  and get a grant too and catch you, GD, others
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


JRE05, im over the moon. I guess i was blessed by your kind words and advise yesterday which gave me grant today  

Thanks again. I will be around the forum to help out as much as i can.

Just a note for people submitting payslips, i only submitted one payslip, my most recent one and it worked.


----------



## JaxSantiago

Just a little over an hour after I uploaded our Singapore police clearance, my family and I got our visa grants. Thanks to all who patiently answered my questions and helped keep the faith alive (admittedly I intentionally took a break from this forum for the past 2+ weeks since with every visa grant post I see, the wait becomes longer).

All the best to those who are about to submit, have submitted, have been invited and have their visas granted.


----------



## jre05

LP8056 said:


> JRE05, im over the moon. I guess i was blessed by your kind words and advise yesterday which gave me grant today
> 
> Thanks again. I will be around the forum to help out as much as i can.
> 
> Just a note for people submitting payslips, i only submitted one payslip, my most recent one and it worked.


My pleasure dude, you deserve it    :music:

I hope to get invite and smooth grant soon too :Cry:


----------



## baba18

Congrats to all who received their grants today


----------



## LP8056

jre05 said:


> My pleasure dude, you deserve it    :music:
> 
> I hope to get invite and smooth grant soon too :Cry:


I will pray for u dude. Ur grant will come soon and u know it! :music:


----------



## praveenreddy

LP8056 said:


> JRE05, im over the moon. I guess i was blessed by your kind words and advise yesterday which gave me grant today
> 
> Thanks again. I will be around the forum to help out as much as i can.
> 
> Just a note for people submitting payslips, i only submitted one payslip, my most recent one and it worked.


Congrats LP your hard time paid off today enjoy the grant .God bless you with good future.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Good to see that peopel are getting showered with grants today...

All the best to all for their new life and God bless all.


----------



## praveenreddy

G D SINGH said:


> Guys.... just got my grant today..!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing the knowledge!
> 
> Pls keep this forum alive and share the knowledge that you possess. It may help someone!
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting for their golden letter..!
> 
> Regds
> GD


Hello Singh happy for you man . Enjoy your day,best of luck for your bright future


----------



## G D SINGH

puneet556 said:


> Dear GD
> 
> can you please tell me how many days medical report takes from hospital to CO final report of new born baby (Baby born after one month of longing visa and co issue HAP id of new born baby).


Hi Puneet,

For medicals, you can generate the HAP ID by yourself. It is not mandatory that you must wait for the CO to issue the HAP ID for you.

Once, you get the medicals done at the clinic which can upload the reports online, the timeframe is usually of 5 days from medical, as reports like HIV takes some time. In total.... after the medicals, your reports should be available online with DIBP witin 5 to 7 working days. But in case of new born baby, there is no HIV and no Xrays as well. Its just normal tests for baby and should be uploaded within 5 days.

All the best for your case!

Regds
GD


----------



## jre05

LP8056 said:


> I will pray for u dude. Ur grant will come soon and u know it! :music:


That brings a lot of cheer on my face. I will get an invite on Dec 16  :music: and grant by feb 2014 max :yo:


----------



## PkBlr

Friends, there is only one filed to upload the experience details. 

I have worked in 4 companies over last 11 years and have many docs like offer, payslips, experience, bank stmnt for each of them. How should I upload them? 

Should I make one pdf doc with contents and upload or zip them all in a file. I think zip is not allowed. What is best suggested.

-Pk


----------



## jre05

PkBlr said:


> Friends, there is only one filed to upload the experience details.
> 
> I have worked in 4 companies over last 11 years and have many docs like offer, payslips, experience, bank stmnt for each of them. How should I upload them?
> 
> Should I make one pdf doc with contents and upload or zip them all in a file. I think zip is not allowed. What is best suggested.
> 
> -Pk


Zip is not suggested.

Make every documents as PDF. Suppose you have 3 payslips, make it as one PDF for an organization. Seggregate PDF for difference organizations and different files like, Payslips, Tax, Bank Statements, APpt Letter, OL etc


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

G D SINGH said:


> Hi Puneet,
> 
> For medicals, you can generate the HAP ID by yourself. It is not mandatory that you must wait for the CO to issue the HAP ID for you.
> 
> Once, you get the medicals done at the clinic which can upload the reports online, the timeframe is usually of 5 days from medical, as reports like HIV takes some time. In total.... after the medicals, your reports should be available online with DIBP witin 5 to 7 working days. But in case of new born baby, there is no HIV and no Xrays as well. Its just normal tests for baby and should be uploaded within 5 days.
> 
> All the best for your case!
> 
> Regds
> GD


Hi GD
I have paid my visa fee on 25 nov. I have already applied for PCC and that would take around ome more week to process. Regarding medicals, you said that we can generate our HAP id.
Can you please explain how to generate that and how to contact clinic, appointment, fees or any details we need to provide clinic for uploading those reports ?

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## jerry9

JaxSantiago said:


> Just a little over an hour after I uploaded our Singapore police clearance, my family and I got our visa grants. Thanks to all who patiently answered my questions and helped keep the faith alive (admittedly I intentionally took a break from this forum for the past 2+ weeks since with every visa grant post I see, the wait becomes longer).
> 
> All the best to those who are about to submit, have submitted, have been invited and have their visas granted.


congratulations JaxSantiago! Wish you good luck for your future endeavors!


----------



## PkBlr

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi GD
> I have paid my visa fee on 25 nov. I have already applied for PCC and that would take around ome more week to process. Regarding medicals, you said that we can generate our HAP id.
> Can you please explain how to generate that and how to contact clinic, appointment, fees or any details we need to provide clinic for uploading those reports ?
> 
> Regards
> Surjeet
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


Hey Surjeet, we are on same boat. Even I submitted 189 application and paid last week. I am also interested to know about the medicals..

-Pk


----------



## Rushi

Two days ago, I submitted 1221 form since my CO requested it. After that I didn't get any update from her. When can I expect my grant?

Any guesses guys? 

Rushi


----------



## puneet556

G D SINGH said:


> Hi Puneet,
> 
> For medicals, you can generate the HAP ID by yourself. It is not mandatory that you must wait for the CO to issue the HAP ID for you.
> 
> Once, you get the medicals done at the clinic which can upload the reports online, the timeframe is usually of 5 days from medical, as reports like HIV takes some time. In total.... after the medicals, your reports should be available online with DIBP witin 5 to 7 working days. But in case of new born baby, there is no HIV and no Xrays as well. Its just normal tests for baby and should be uploaded within 5 days.
> 
> All the best for your case!
> 
> Regds
> GD


Brother first of all thank you vry much for such fast reply , i mean to say is its already uploaded by doctor on 21st online , in how many days CO will receive it and how many days CO usually take to give GRANT

Thanks


----------



## solarik

Guys

What do you advise? Should i write to my CO again or just continue to wait?
Even I don't know what to write  This sentence from team34 autoreply always stop me: "So we can spend as much time as possible processing visa applications, including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or acknowledge received documents."
I don't know what is going on with my application, why so long time


----------



## shivkaundal

Firetoy said:


> Hi Shiv, It usually takes about 2 weeks. Depends on your CO, Good luck!


Thanks Firetoy...

its still a long wait .


----------



## Timur

xxx


----------



## keerthi5

G D SINGH said:


> Guys.... just got my grant today..!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing the knowledge!
> 
> Pls keep this forum alive and share the knowledge that you possess. It may help someone!
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting for their golden letter..!
> 
> Regds
> GD


Congrats GD, Its party time. Enjoy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

I too had applied around the same time, have not heard from my CO yet. Don't even know if I have got a CO allocated as I have applied through an agent. Just finished medicals. Yet to go for PCC might be able to go next week only :-(

Guys pl pray for my speedy grant.


----------



## blessngwe05

Good day my fellow expat forum family. I have a quick question that I'm hoping o get answers to. It's all about Forms 80 and Forms 1221. Who fills in form 80? Is it for those that have been to Australia before or what? For example, Question 4 asks; Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1 to enter Australia? There's a space for "NO" in which case you're then to provide details of the travel document used and obviously a space for "Yes". How then do I handle such a question when I've never been to Australia and no address there too as this is required where it asks for the address I'll be staying when in Australia. How do I fill this in when I presently have no knowledge of where I'll end up?

Second question regards Form 1221. Again, who fills this form? Is it advisable to submit both Form 80 and Form 1221 before CO requests them? Trying to aim for a direct grant hence the too many questions. 

Thank you for taking time to respond. I know you're all busy people.


----------



## solarik

Timur said:


> Hi Solarik,
> 
> Is any reason why your grant delayed?


Hi Timur,

Only my CO knows the reason I think but she doesn't want to tell me 
I frontloaded all docs anyway she asked again evidence of employment and evidence of relationship. Since that time just silence. I wrote 3 emails but never received the response


----------



## Pardee

solarik said:


> Guys
> 
> What do you advise? Should i write to my CO again or just continue to wait?
> Even I don't know what to write  This sentence from team34 autoreply always stop me: "So we can spend as much time as possible processing visa applications, including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or acknowledge received documents."
> I don't know what is going on with my application, why so long time


Hi Solarik
Do not worry about your application because
There are 7 applicant of July still waiting their 
Grants. 
So keep waiting like us.


----------



## solarik

Pardee said:


> Hi Solarik
> Do not worry about your application because
> There are 7 applicant of July still waiting their
> Grants.
> So keep waiting like us.



Hi Pardee
Yes I know. Have you ever get reply from your CO? Did CO inform you about security check or something?


----------



## Pardee

G D SINGH said:


> Guys.... just got my grant today..!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing the knowledge!
> 
> Pls keep this forum alive and share the knowledge that you possess. It may help someone!
> 
> All the best to everyone who is waiting for their golden letter..!
> 
> Regds
> GD


Congratulation Mr Singh
When did you apply your case 
Kindly reply 

Best of luck for your bright future


----------



## Pardee

solarik said:


> Hi Pardee
> Yes I know. Have you ever get reply from your CO? Did CO inform you about security check or something?


Yes I sent 2 emails & got reply of both 
The Answer was almost same that your case is under process 
And I will contact you if any docks are required.


----------



## solarik

Pardee said:


> Yes I sent 2 emails & got reply of both
> The Answer was almost same that your case is under process
> And I will contact you if any docks are required.


It would be nice if my CO answer me  Will continue to wait then out:
Thanks


----------



## praveenreddy

solarik said:


> Hi Pardee
> Yes I know. Have you ever get reply from your CO? Did CO inform you about security check or something?


Hi solarik,

Can we know from which team your CO and initials


----------



## baba18

solarik said:


> Guys
> 
> What do you advise? Should i write to my CO again or just continue to wait?
> Even I don't know what to write  This sentence from team34 autoreply always stop me: "So we can spend as much time as possible processing visa applications, including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or acknowledge received documents."
> I don't know what is going on with my application, why so long time


Same here, dont know what is going on

Co replied last week for my earlier mail saying "your application is under assessment"


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

PkBlr said:


> Hey Surjeet, we are on same boat. Even I submitted 189 application and paid last week. I am also interested to know about the medicals..
> 
> -Pk


Hi pk
Welcome to the club amd this wait & watch game 
Stay in touch and keep me posted about your progress bro

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## solarik

praveenreddy said:


> Hi solarik,
> 
> Can we know from which team your CO and initials


Hi praveenreddy,

Brisbane team 34, BH


----------



## PkBlr

Friends, I have submitted my 189 application with 65 points on 23rd Nov. 

Any idea by when CO would get allocated considering the case that there would be a dec holiday during year end. For how many weeks they are off work. I know ACS is shutdown for 3 weeks. Not sure about DIBP.

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## simmi_mahmud

After viewing others processing time and Grant news, i am loosing my patience. 
Please pray for me and I m doing the same for other friends.


----------



## Sujith singh

Adelaide team 8 is very very very very slow, in providing visa grants, even by bad luck nobody should get co from team 8, my visa lodgement date 24 aug n still waiting for grant, oh god don't had so much patience..


----------



## llm2

*Llm*

Hi all,

I have a quick question.

I received my invitation on the 18th of November. I lodged mi application on the 21th. 

I am still uploading some documents.

I would like to know if I need to fill FORM 80 or not?

In the checklist provided by the DIAC seems that they are not asking for it. However, some CO ask for that form.

What do you reckon?

Thank you 

Cheers!:roll:


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

ahmedhasan*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

LP8056*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

canadiandownunder*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

strikerjax*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

itisme*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

GD Singh*








​


----------



## G D SINGH

llm2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a quick question.
> 
> I received my invitation on the 18th of November. I lodged mi application on the 21th.
> 
> I am still uploading some documents.
> 
> I would like to know if I need to fill FORM 80 or not?
> 
> In the checklist provided by the DIAC seems that they are not asking for it. However, some CO ask for that form.
> 
> What do you reckon?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Cheers!:roll:


Hi,

Form 80 allows CO to have somewhat more detailed information about the applicant. The CO may or may not ask for it. It entirely depends from case to case.

To shorten the processing time, its better to provide the form 80 upfront. No harm in it.

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> GD Singh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks Firetoy...!

Regds
GD


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

JaxSantiago*








​


----------



## Sazzad H

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> JaxSantiago*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Dear Firetoy, please predict my grant!!! plsssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi GD
> I have paid my visa fee on 25 nov. I have already applied for PCC and that would take around ome more week to process. Regarding medicals, you said that we can generate our HAP id.
> Can you please explain how to generate that and how to contact clinic, appointment, fees or any details we need to provide clinic for uploading those reports ?
> 
> Regards
> Surjeet
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


Hi GD

can you please look at this...


----------



## ahmedhasan

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> ahmedhasan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks alot Firetoy

you are one of the poeple who gave me the hope to wait till I got the grant 

Now I wish for ben 10 to get soonest his grant


----------



## Ambersariya

*With the grace of Waheguru, Got my grant......*


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Ambersariya said:


> *With the grace of Waheguru, Got my grant......*


Congrats Ambersariya 22g


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Ambersariya*








​


----------



## ahmedhasan

mithu93ku said:


> *Congrats ahmedhasan*[/QUOTE
> 
> Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks a lot Mithu , you are one of the people who support and assist me in the old days
> 
> best regards,
> 
> Ahmad lane:


----------



## jerry9

Ambersariya said:


> *With the grace of Waheguru, Got my grant......*


Congrats Ambersariya...have a wonderful new life!


----------



## jerry9

ahmedhasan said:


> Thanks alot Firetoy
> 
> you are one of the poeple who gave me the hope to wait till I got the grant
> 
> Now I wish for ben 10 to get soonest his grant


congrats ahmedhasan...have a wonderful new life!


----------



## Sazzad H

Sazzad H said:


> Dear Firetoy, please predict my grant!!! plsssssssssssssssssssssss


Cant send PM :-(...showing error!!!


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations JaxSantiago, Ambersariya


----------



## Pardee

Ambersariya said:


> *With the grace of Waheguru, Got my grant......*


Congratulations for grant

By the way I am also from Amritsar.


----------



## Rushi

Sujith singh said:


> Adelaide team 8 is very very very very slow, in providing visa grants, even by bad luck nobody should get co from team 8, my visa lodgement date 24 aug n still waiting for grant, oh god don't had so much patience..


Who is your CO? Did you submit your PCC, medical and all the other relevant documents?

Rushi


----------



## NeoWilson

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi GD
> 
> can you please look at this...


in the documents upload page, at the end of the list of reccomended documents


----------



## NeoWilson

PkBlr said:


> Friends, I have submitted my 189 application with 65 points on 23rd Nov.
> 
> Any idea by when CO would get allocated considering the case that there would be a dec holiday during year end. For how many weeks they are off work. I know ACS is shutdown for 3 weeks. Not sure about DIBP.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pk


DIPB will have 1 week holiday

You should expect to have a CO by the end of Jan


----------



## weel

Still awaiting for UAE PCC for my wife...already passed one month no response from UAE embassy...


----------



## llm2

G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Form 80 allows CO to have somewhat more detailed information about the applicant. The CO may or may not ask for it. It entirely depends from case to case.
> 
> To shorten the processing time, its better to provide the form 80 upfront. No harm in it.
> 
> Regds
> GD


Hi GD,

Thank you so much for your quick response!

All the best.

Cheers,

LLM


----------



## RedDevil19

Rushi said:


> Two days ago, I submitted 1221 form since my CO requested it. After that I didn't get any update from her. When can I expect my grant?
> 
> Any guesses guys?
> 
> Rushi


Hey Rushi,

Your grant is around the corner. May be tomorrow or max friday for sure.

Just relax and leave everything on god.


----------



## bravokal

Hi Guys,

I will be applying(within next 10 days) for EOI -189 visa under 261313-Software Engineer with 65 points from India.

Can anyone tell me how much time it may take in my case to get the invitation to apply further?.As, I have see some people here who have applied for the same Visa and ANZSCO code(261313), with 60 points around 2 months back but are yet to get an invitation..

thanks!


----------



## Rushi

RedDevil19 said:


> Hey Rushi,
> 
> Your grant is around the corner. May be tomorrow or max friday for sure.
> 
> Just relax and leave everything on god.


Thanks RedDevil19... I hope so.. 

But this waiting is really painful :frusty:

Wish me luck 

Rushi


----------



## Firetoy

Rushi said:


> Thanks RedDevil19... I hope so..
> 
> But this waiting is really painful :frusty:
> 
> Wish me luck
> 
> Rushi


May your day be tomorrow Rushi. Good luck!


----------



## Rushi

Firetoy said:


> May your day be tomorrow Rushi. Good luck!


Thanks a lot Firetoy. I was waiting for your wish..

Rushi


----------



## NeoWilson

bravokal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I will be applying(within next 10 days) for EOI -189 visa under 261313-Software Engineer with 65 points from India.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much time it may take in my case to get the invitation to apply further?.As, I have see some people here who have applied for the same Visa and ANZSCO code(261313), with 60 points around 2 months back but are yet to get an invitation..
> 
> thanks!


if you can, apply before 2 Dec because that's the invitation date and with 65 points you should be invited on 2 Dec if you submitted EOi before said date, otherwise 16 Dec, which is the last invitation round of 2013. 

Am I right Senior?


----------



## shivkaundal

Rushi said:


> Thanks a lot Firetoy. I was waiting for your wish..
> 
> Rushi


i am too travelling in same boat.....


----------



## gayamona

Congratulations to all those who have got their Grants.


----------



## nardecap

Hi Friends,

I have a query regarding the recommended documents (Australian Qualification etc.), This is not applicable to me but the link is still there. I read in one of the thread in this forum that once the CO starts looking into my case he/she will remove the recommended links. My CO has already contacted me for the documents and I have uploaded all but 2 (SG COC and Medicals). Since the link is still there does this mean that CO is not currently looking into my case or these links stay in eVisa till the grant. Please guide.

I understand this has no impact on my application but just curious.

Cheers.


----------



## Rider

NeoWilson said:


> DIPB will have 1 week holiday
> 
> You should expect to have a CO by the end of Jan


Hi,

Only 1 week holiday in Dec? Because I was in a impression that they will go for 2-3 weeks holiday.

From where you got this info?


----------



## sendshaz

Ambersariya said:


> *With the grace of Waheguru, Got my grant......*


Congrats for getting your grant.Can you tell who was your CO from team2?


----------



## aa2312

Firetoy said:


> May your day be tomorrow Rushi. Good luck!


WHEN CAN I EXPECT GRANT GUYS....

18th Nov: CO
19th Nov: MEDs

Form 1221& 80 shows - TRIM STATUS (the requirement is met)
GRANT ?


----------



## khanash

aa2312 said:


> WHEN CAN I EXPECT GRANT GUYS....
> 
> 18th Nov: CO
> 19th Nov: MEDs
> 
> Form 1221& 80 shows - TRIM STATUS (the requirement is met)
> GRANT ?


what is your lodging date and your subclass...
fromwhat you say it seems you will get your grant in a day or two 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## LP8056

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> LP8056*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks Firetoy  Its nice to see this stamp with my name on it finally


----------



## jre05

aa2312 said:


> WHEN CAN I EXPECT GRANT GUYS....
> 
> 18th Nov: CO
> 19th Nov: MEDs
> 
> Form 1221& 80 shows - TRIM STATUS (the requirement is met)
> GRANT ?


Why not TRIM = The Requirement Is Mandatory (Which means it is still pending at your end).


And why are you very eager? Are you planning for Australia in the immediate week of your grant or even month?


----------



## JJ_TN

Congrats ahmedhasan, LP8056, Canadiandownunder, strikerjax, itisme, rooroo, G D Singh, JaxSantiago, Ambersariya for your GRANTS 

Looks like DIBP is cleaning up the desk before going for the vacation. Really happy to see the shower of GRANTS! Good luck to everyone 

Lets pray for all the members who are awaiting for the GRANTS!!! Including me


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

JJ_TN said:


> Congrats ahmedhasan, LP8056, Canadiandownunder, strikerjax, itisme, rooroo, G D Singh, JaxSantiago, Ambersariya for your GRANTS
> 
> Looks like DIBP is cleaning up the desk before going for the vacation. Really happy to see the shower of GRANTS! Good luck to everyone
> 
> Lets pray for all the members who are awaiting for the GRANTS!!! Including me


All the best guys !!


----------



## anshul.31

shivkaundal said:


> i am too travelling in same boat.....


Shiva, 

You have 189 or 190? and If 189, tun how many points? (60, 65,70...??)


----------



## 0z_dream

I don't have any pay slip or bank statement for my first job which was for 10 months because I was paid in cash. But I have received detailed experience letter mentioning my salary, job duties. Will it be an issue for not submitting any pay slip or bank statement ,. Is there anyone faced my situation.


----------



## tarangoyal

0z_dream said:


> I don't have any pay slip or bank statement for my first job which was for 10 months because I was paid in cash. But I have received detailed experience letter mentioning my salary, job duties. Will it be an issue for not submitting any pay slip or bank statement ,. Is there anyone faced my situation.


You will need a letter from the company that your salary was paid in cash (and if not taxable... should be mentioned.. so that tax slips are not requested.)


----------



## dchiniwal

After the first contact 10.30 AM IST by my CO(PM, Team 34), I had sent the documents last evening.

Today morning she has responded on email saying "I was Unable to download those specific documents". She also mentioned, she is working on the case and will revert if she requires further information/documents.

What timelines are we looking for a grant, considering there are no more documents required?


----------



## solarik

Is here somebody who never received the response from CO after providing requested docs? Or it is happening only with me? I start doubting that my CO exists :frusty:


----------



## kludge

Any electrical engineer (233311) who have received grant recently under 189?
One of my friend has applied on 9th nov and uploaded all docs. He has completed medicals and will complete PCC very soon. Please predict the dates of CO allocation and visa grant for him........


----------



## nagravi

solarik said:


> Is here somebody who never received the response from CO after providing requested docs? Or it is happening only with me? I start doubting that my CO exists :frusty:


Mine also the same thing. 3 weeks are over after submitting the requested docs. Waiting.................


----------



## solarik

nagravi said:


> Mine also the same thing. 3 weeks are over after submitting the requested docs. Waiting.................


O thanks, I'm not alone  I'm waiting 2 months for CO's reply


----------



## goodguy2

*Congratulations*

Congratulations to everybody who got their grants today :couch2: Wish u guys loads of happiness op2:


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## srmalik

khanash said:


> SRmalik did you get a CO yet
> any 190 applicant who applied on 25th Oct or later got a CO uptil now???


Hello,
Not yet dude. I am expecting allocation this week. What about you? Considering people who applied on 24th got CO on the 19th, ours must be around the corner


----------



## srmalik

Can some1 tell me, how long will be the christmas holidays for DIBP?


----------



## JaxSantiago

nardecap said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query regarding the recommended documents (Australian Qualification etc.), This is not applicable to me but the link is still there. I read in one of the thread in this forum that once the CO starts looking into my case he/she will remove the recommended links. My CO has already contacted me for the documents and I have uploaded all but 2 (SG COC and Medicals). Since the link is still there does this mean that CO is not currently looking into my case or these links stay in eVisa till the grant. Please guide.
> 
> I understand this has no impact on my application but just curious.
> 
> Cheers.


You can ignore it since as you yourself has said, it's not applicable. That's what I did.


----------



## goodguy2

solarik said:


> O thanks, I'm not alone  I'm waiting 2 months for CO's reply




Hi solarik,

You have waited this long. Kindly wait for 2 more days. Ur grant is coming soon.

If u want to call them, call on Monday and politely tell them ur case.

I'm sure something good is going to happen.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## solarik

goodguy2 said:


> Hi solarik,
> 
> You have waited this long. Kindly wait for 2 more days. Ur grant is coming soon.
> 
> If u want to call them, call on Monday and politely tell them ur case.
> 
> I'm sure something good is going to happen.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi Mr Good Guy,

Thanks for encouragement  Still I hope so much to get good news this week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NBR

solarik said:


> Is here somebody who never received the response from CO after providing requested docs? Or it is happening only with me? I start doubting that my CO exists :frusty:


I presume quite a lot of applicants have provided all the docs and waiting for COs response.

In mycase, Visa lodged on 1st Oct, Co allocated in last week of Oct, just crossed 8th week - neither any email nor update from my Co.

Btw, unfortunately I hv a Co from GSM Team 8, you know why they are popular


----------



## suman.cuet

Dear Seniors,
I have received 2 mails from DIBP and CO. DIBP asked for submitting Form-80 and Form-1221. In 2nd mail, CO has asked to do Meds and PCC as mentioned in attachment named "Request Checklist". There are total 5 attachments in the mail from CO. In the attachment named "Request for Information-Detailed Information", there is a quote as below-

"PLEASE NOTE: Your application will undergo mandatory checks that are undertaken
by external agencies. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to
another depending on individual circumstances."

My Question-
1. Will my case will be sent for external checking or it is a general massage in this form?
2. When does normally Form-1221 has been asked; for all cases or any particular case?

BR//suman(189), app:4-nov-1, co: 27-nov-13


----------



## Timur

Seeing applications lodged after mine receive visa grants I suspect that my file was sent to misterious "external check" which can last forever. 

Can someone advise if the aplicants subject to external check are notified or just selected without any warning?

thanks


----------



## nagravi

jre05 said:


> Why not TRIM = The Requirement Is Mandatory (Which means it is still pending at your end).
> 
> 
> And why are you very eager? Are you planning for Australia in the immediate week of your grant or even month?


My Case officer requested the additional documents and I uploaded the same. but in the "TYPE" section, progress was showing as "Received" and for the same file name is showing it as "TRIM" in "attachment provided" section. what does this mean? whether my case officer received the document or not? Please check the attched screen shot and clarify my doubt:fingerscrossed:

and apart from attaching the same in the eVisa site, I sent the all requested docs through mail also. I didnt get any response from my CO on that one:frusty::frusty:


----------



## kludge

kludge said:


> Any electrical engineer (233311) who have received grant recently under 189?
> One of my friend has applied on 9th nov and uploaded all docs. He has completed medicals and will complete PCC very soon. Please predict the dates of CO allocation and visa grant for him........


Pls guide...


----------



## jre05

nagravi said:


> My Case officer requested the additional documents and I uploaded the same. but in the "TYPE" section, progress was showing as "Received" and for the same file name is showing it as "TRIM" in "attachment provided" section. what does this mean? whether my case officer received the document or not? Please check the attched screen shot and clarify my doubt:fingerscrossed:
> 
> and apart from attaching the same in the eVisa site, I sent the all requested docs through mail also. I didnt get any response from my CO on that one:frusty::frusty:


You need not upload the additional documents requested by CO. Just emailing the CO with the documents attachment would suffice. 

Since you have already done that, leave the decision to the adjudicator and if I were you, I would be relaxing in :couch2: rather than :frusty:

:bump::typing:

All the best.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## whatdoumean

Lodged 190 visa on Oct 28...still waiting for CO


----------



## khanash

srmalik said:


> Hello,
> Not yet dude. I am expecting allocation this week. What about you? Considering people who applied on 24th got CO on the 19th, ours must be around the corner


have you frontloaded all the docs including pcc and medicals and form80......
do you think we already have a CO ???/
cuz even 24th oct people got CO long time back :rolleyes2:


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Does uploading means all the documents even PCC online ? All the documents are uploaded online ?


----------



## ssaditya

I got my grant today yippie. Fire toy stamping please

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

ssaditya*








​


----------



## jimjimmer

Visa Granted!!!! Thanks so much to everyone on this website who has helped out during this process over the last months - it really has been an invaluable source of info and advice.

For anyone interested, my CO was SH in Adelaide Team 4

Cheers,
A very happy Jim


----------



## ssaditya

Thank you all for your help happy grant

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## suman.cuet

DIBP has asked to submit form-1221. Is it asked from all 189 applicants in general or only from those who will selected for external security check?


----------



## jwalker

jimjimmer said:


> Visa Granted!!!! Thanks so much to everyone on this website who has helped out during this process over the last months - it really has been an invaluable source of info and advice.
> 
> For anyone interested, my CO was SH in Adelaide Team 4
> 
> Cheers,
> A very happy Jim



Congrats! did you have to send an email to your CO after your med is cleared?


----------



## jimjimmer

jwalker said:


> Congrats! did you have to send an email to your CO after your med is cleared?


No, didnt do anything, just went for the med on Friday and received grant today!


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations Jim and ssaditya


----------



## sahil772

ssaditya said:


> Thank you all for your help happy grant
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congrats mate...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## sahil772

jimjimmer said:


> No, didnt do anything, just went for the med on Friday and received grant today!


Congrats Jim..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------



## shivkaundal

sahil772 said:


> Congrats Jim..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


Anyone here with CO from adelaide team 2. I want to know thier processing speed. My CO initals are LS.


----------



## Rushi

suman.cuet said:


> DIBP has asked to submit form-1221. Is it asked from all 189 applicants in general or only from those who will selected for external security check?


As I know it is just a part of form 80 and some COs request it.. Don't worry...

Rushi


----------



## NeoWilson

Meds are cleared ^^; I have been looking at the wrong part the last few days lol I kept wating for the Health,Evidence of to be changed to Received only to realise that I am supposed to look at the medical referrer link


----------



## nagravi

jre05 said:


> You need not upload the additional documents requested by CO. Just emailing the CO with the documents attachment would suffice.
> 
> Since you have already done that, leave the decision to the adjudicator and if I were you, I would be relaxing in :couch2: rather than :frusty:
> 
> :bump::typing:
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks JR


----------



## sabhikaler

Can u pls guide me what to do after getting positive assessment from vetassess


----------



## DesiTadka

The link to complete character assessment which leads to form 80 appeared my e-visa login page about a week ago and I uploaded it right away. All these days it was "Required" and today it changed to "Received" with today's date. Could it be a CO working on my case or it's system and same happens to everyone?..... (Just being optimistic &#55357;&#56861


----------



## suman.cuet

Dear Seniors,
I have received a mail from CO with some attachments-

1. "Request Checklist" file states for meds n pcc
2. "Request for Information-Detailed Information", quotes as below-

"PLEASE NOTE: Your application will undergo mandatory checks that are undertaken
by external agencies. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to
another depending on individual circumstances."

My Question-
1. Will my case will be sent for external checking?
2. When does normally Form-1221 has been asked; for all cases or any particular case?

BR//suman


----------



## ssaditya

Thank you firetoy

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ssaditya

Thank you sahil and Congo for jim

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Rider

DesiTadka said:


> The link to complete character assessment which leads to form 80 appeared my e-visa login page about a week ago and I uploaded it right away. All these days it was "Required" and today it changed to "Received" with today's date. Could it be a CO working on my case or it's system and same happens to everyone?..... (Just being optimistic ��)


For me also, form 80 is in received status today, for the past 4-5 days it was saying Required.


----------



## ssaditya

Then expect your grant

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ssaditya

Can anyone please tell me how to edit my signature using expat forum app??

Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mohkam

ssaditya said:


> Can anyone please tell me how to edit my signature using expat forum app??
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


sure 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

You may not be able to do it through your smart phone


----------



## Heemu

I need expert opinion. Please help.

I've just received email from my CO which is exactly in below:

"UNCLASSIFIED

Good afternoon,

Thank you for providing the documents as requested. I can confirm health assessments are still required for primary and secondary applicant."

What is he actually trying to make me understand? I can see that our medical was uploaded on NOV 18, 2013 and all the tests mark completed. Now what should I do?


----------



## Rider

ssaditya said:


> Can anyone please tell me how to edit my signature using expat forum app??
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Click on "Quick Link" tab, and then click edit signature.


----------



## Rider

ssaditya said:


> I got my grant today yippie. Fire toy stamping please
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Congratulations...


----------



## oraclrock

Hi guys,

I just want to ask a question. Today I got an email from CO mentioning that my PCC has been expired. I can apply it again to AFP. My question is, because as far as I know CO will ask all the 'problematic documents' together, does it mean that my other documents (Meds, working proof, etc.) are all good? Or whether it is possible for the CO to ask other documents after I provide my new PCC?


----------



## Kangaroo20

oraclrock said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just want to ask a question. Today I got an email from CO mentioning that my PCC has been expired. I can apply it again to AFP. My question is, because as far as I know CO will ask all the 'problematic documents' together, does it mean that my other documents (Meds, working proof, etc.) are all good? Or whether it is possible for the CO to ask other documents after I provide my new PCC?


It could be either. Having said that, please respond to the CO as s/he requests the documents. Lets hope that this is the only issue you have with the documents :amen:. Best of luck.


----------



## schong

Just to share... a friend of mine on 190 with SA SS lodged on 25th October, contacted by CO last week to submit additional docs. Less than 5 weeks. 

So there's hope for all mid Oct 190 lodgement! For the 189 mid Oct lodgement (aka myself)....continue waiting....:rant:


----------



## Kangaroo20

Heemu said:


> I need expert opinion. Please help.
> 
> I've just received email from my CO which is exactly in below:
> 
> "UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> Good afternoon,
> 
> Thank you for providing the documents as requested. I can confirm health assessments are still required for primary and secondary applicant."
> 
> What is he actually trying to make me understand? I can see that our medical was uploaded on NOV 18, 2013 and all the tests mark completed. Now what should I do?


You should just inform the CO about how you see all test results are already uploaded. Also, ask CO for what further information they may require. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## DesiTadka

Great... Let's hope for the best...



Rider said:


> For me also, form 80 is in received status today, for the past 4-5 days it was saying Required.


----------



## PkBlr

Under which link should I front load Form 80 before CO getting assigned.

-Pk


----------



## itisme

Firetoy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> itisme


Thank you very much firetoy! And thanks to all the vibrant members of this forum for helping each other out. 
Firetory's predictions works like a magic to instill hope for awaiting members... You Rock buddy!!


----------



## jerry9

itisme said:


> Thank you very much firetoy! And thanks to all the vibrant members of this forum for helping each other out.
> Firetory's predictions works like a magic to instill hope for awaiting members... You Rock buddy!!


congrats itisme ! wish you good luck!


----------



## oraclrock

Kangaroo20 said:


> It could be either. Having said that, please respond to the CO as s/he requests the documents. Lets hope that this is the only issue you have with the documents :amen:. Best of luck.


Yes, I already replied to the CO. Now I need to wait for AFP's result.

So, do you know anybody that get another request email (request for different documents) from CO once they had the first request email and fulfil it?


----------



## rvijay

PkBlr said:


> Under which link should I front load Form 80 before CO getting assigned.
> 
> -Pk


Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment


----------



## Rushi

very few grants today??? 

Common Cos..Show your colorseace:eace:


----------



## Timur

Timur said:


> Seeing applications lodged after mine receive visa grants I suspect that my file was sent to misterious "external check" which can last forever.
> 
> Can someone advise if the aplicants subject to external check are notified or just selected without any warning?
> 
> thanks


OK, received email this morning from my case officer:

"Thank you for your email. I have assessed you application and it is required to undergo *further checks*, which may not be finalised until early 2014. At this time no further documents are required and once the checks have been finalised I will contact you."

So, is this what' called external check? 

Then I can forget going to Oz in the nearest future (((((((((((((((


----------



## Pardee

itisme said:


> Thank you very much firetoy! And thanks to all the vibrant members of this forum for helping each other out.
> Firetory's predictions works like a magic to instill hope for awaiting members... You Rock buddy!!


Congratulations dude:wave:

Could you tell me who was your CO
Regads
sandhu


----------



## jerry9

PkBlr said:


> Under which link should I front load Form 80 before CO getting assigned.
> 
> -Pk


you can upload the form 80 under ]*Character, Evidence of*


----------



## jerry9

ssaditya said:


> Can anyone please tell me how to edit my signature using expat forum app??
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


You may goto User CP and then on the left had side you will see control panel with the option Edit Signatures.


----------



## vinnie88

Timur said:


> OK, received email this morning from my case officer:
> 
> "Thank you for your email. I have assessed you application and it is required to undergo *further checks*, which may not be finalised until early 2014. At this time no further documents are required and once the checks have been finalised I will contact you."
> 
> So, is this what' called external check?
> 
> Then I can forget going to Oz in the nearest future (((((((((((((((


as far as I know these checks take either up to 3 months if its just a light touch-on by ASIO o your file ( checking your name against their data holdings) but if ASIO reviews your file and for some reason they think a rigorous in-depth check is required then I would say expect a minimum of 8 months and maximum of 14 months for the 189 subclass. 

Hope you get yours soon. To be honest, although you may think this sucks, but I think its also a good chance for you to prepare yourself more for migration, save up, research, spending quality family time etc etc. 

Most people take several months before going to Australia after their visa grants


----------



## Jullz

Good morning everyone!
I couldn't resist the stress anymore and I called DIAC this morning. The lady who answered my call, told me that I have a CO, from Adelaide Team 6 but didn't mentioned a date of allocation. 
I asked her why I did not received any contact from him/she since I lodged my visa 78 days ago...
Anyway, last week I included my partner on my application, filling the form 1022, but she told me that it's not the correct form, and I have to sent form 1436 instead.

Let's see what happens next... :|


----------



## PkBlr

rvijay said:


> Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment


What if I have already uploaded just the PCC using this link. It's status is Received now.

Can I upload Form 80 clicking on the same link again. Will this action overwrite the existing PCC or will it be displayed as another doc.

-Pk


----------



## sendshaz

Hello Praveenreddy,JKLM -any updates from RL???


----------



## Jango911

Timur said:


> OK, received email this morning from my case officer:
> 
> "Thank you for your email. I have assessed you application and it is required to undergo *further checks*, which may not be finalised until early 2014. At this time no further documents are required and once the checks have been finalised I will contact you."
> 
> So, is this what' called external check?
> 
> Then I can forget going to Oz in the nearest future (((((((((((((((


Hi Timur,

Could you please share your TEAM/CO.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Jango911

Hi Guys,

Did this link ever worked for anybody in this world . . .

Check the progress of an online application

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## tarangoyal

shivkaundal said:


> Anyone here with CO from adelaide team 2. I want to know thier processing speed. My CO initals are LS.


My CO is from the same team. Initials - LE. Not sure about their speed. My CO requested employee proofs on 20. My agent is slow :scared:
Agent uploaded docs on 27th  
Now, waiting for further update.


----------



## parmeetsm

Jango911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Did this link ever worked for anybody in this world . . .
> 
> Check the progress of an online application
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Hi JaNgZ,

Even I'm trying to findout someone for whom this link is working 

I have the TRN number and using this link I had tried number of times during the recent past to check the status but to no joy.


----------



## Sazzad H

sendshaz said:


> Hello Praveenreddy,JKLM -any updates from RL???


I guess, our CO is on a vacation in Andaman Nicabor Island!!!


----------



## PkBlr

PkBlr said:


> What if I have already uploaded just the PCC using this link. It's status is Received now.
> 
> Can I upload Form 80 clicking on the same link again. Will this action overwrite the existing PCC or will it be displayed as another doc.
> 
> -Pk


Can anyone suggest if *Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment* link can be used to submit multiple doc multiple times.

-Pk


----------



## parmeetsm

tarangoyal said:


> My CO is from the same team. Initials - LE. Not sure about their speed. My CO requested employee proofs on 20. My agent is slow :scared:
> Agent uploaded docs on 27th
> Now, waiting for further update.


Hi Taran,

I have applied for the same ANZ code as you did and awaiting decision on my application.

Best of luck dear. Hoping to get the grant very soon.


----------



## Jango911

Hello mates,

Anyone from Team 4 Adelaide GSM with CO initials K.S on this thread!

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## pakiapplicant123

usman1984 said:


> Thanks. I entered my data in the first sheet. Hope that's sufficient


Thanks for liking firetoy. When will the time come for my prediction?


----------



## anshul.31

OK My people! Expats and Seniors.... I have a CO assigned to my case now )28/11/2013. S/He is from *GSM Adelaide Team 2* with her Initials being '*RL*' I have been asked for my 'Evidence of Character' that would be Form 80, PCC - India, PCC - FBI (USA) and some tax documents or payslips of an overseas employment. 

I am aware of pretty much how to obtain everything, I am just curious about the tendencies of Adelaide Team 2 (CO Initial: RL) if it has been mentioned before...

Wish me Luck... Possibly a Stamp Firetoy! Haha... Much luck to all of you as well...


----------



## Sazzad H

anshul.31 said:


> OK My people! Expats and Seniors.... I have a CO assigned to my case now )28/11/2013. S/He is from *GSM Adelaide Team 2* with her Initials being '*RL*' I have been asked for my 'Evidence of Character' that would be Form 80, PCC - India, PCC - FBI (USA) and some tax documents or payslips of an overseas employment.
> 
> I am aware of pretty much how to obtain everything, I am just curious about the tendencies of Adelaide Team 2 (CO Initial: RL) if it has been mentioned before...
> 
> Wish me Luck... Possibly a Stamp Firetoy! Haha... Much luck to all of you as well...


Is she specificly asked for form 80 or just evidence of character?


----------



## llm2

Hi all,


I have got a quick question. I am applying with my partner to the PR. 

I have included the form 888 and I want to include the form 80.

Do you know if there is any other form that I should fill?

Cheers!

Llm


----------



## DesiTadka

Yes.




PkBlr said:


> Can anyone suggest if *Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment* link can be used to submit multiple doc multiple times.
> 
> -Pk


----------



## anshul.31

Sazzad H said:


> Is she specificly asked for form 80 or just evidence of character?


Form 80, not PCC.

So I am going to send the Form 80 first and my PCCs are in process both of them, so if they are asked for I can provide them.



**********************************************************************************************************************************************
*EA Assessment*: +ve | EOI:15 Sep '13 | *189* Lodged: 15 Oct ' 13 | *CO*: _RL_ from _GSM Adelaide T2_ on 28 Nov '13 | *Grant*: _HOPING_ AND _PRAYING_...


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hi Guys,
I applied on 6th Nov for 189.
I received an email yesterday from Adelaide Team 13 for Form 80 and Form 1221 for me and my wife. No CO is assigned yet.
Can someone tell what role Team 13 is playing in the process and when can I expect CO allocation?
Also, note that I did not mention my wife's experience in application as I am not claiming any points for her skills. Should I mention it in Form 80? BTW, this experience is quite old (she has not worked for last 6 years).
Regards,


----------



## Ambersariya

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Congrats Ambersariya 22g


Thnx veere...


----------



## parmeetsm

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Guys,
> I applied on 6th Nov for 189.
> I received an email yesterday from Adelaide Team 13 for Form 80 and Form 1221 for me and my wife. No CO is assigned yet.
> Can someone tell what role Team 13 is playing in the process and when can I expect CO allocation?
> Also, note that I did not mention my wife's experience in application as I am not claiming any points for her skills. Should I mention it in Form 80? BTW, this experience is quite old (she has not worked for last 6 years).
> Regards,


Hey Abu,

That's super fast....

As per my undserstanding, it means CO has been assigned to you. You can look for CO initials in the same email. Hope you have already uploaded PCC and done Medicals.
I think if you are not claiming points for partner then it will be fine.

Best of luck


----------



## Ambersariya

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> Ambersariya*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thnx Firetoy....


----------



## sendshaz

anshul.31 said:


> OK My people! Expats and Seniors.... I have a CO assigned to my case now )28/11/2013. S/He is from *GSM Adelaide Team 2* with her Initials being '*RL*' I have been asked for my 'Evidence of Character' that would be Form 80, PCC - India, PCC - FBI (USA) and some tax documents or payslips of an overseas employment.
> 
> I am aware of pretty much how to obtain everything, I am just curious about the tendencies of Adelaide Team 2 (CO Initial: RL) if it has been mentioned before...
> 
> Wish me Luck... Possibly a Stamp Firetoy! Haha... Much luck to all of you as well...


Hello,
With CO RL,you have to be very patient.5 people on this forum having same CO and still waiting for grants.Anyways best wishes .Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

parmeetsm said:


> Hey Abu,
> 
> That's super fast....
> 
> As per my undserstanding, it means CO has been assigned to you. You can look for CO initials in the same email. Hope you have already uploaded PCC and done Medicals.
> I think if you are not claiming points for partner then it will be fine.
> 
> Best of luck


Hi parmeetsm,
The email states that CO is yet to be assigned and Team 13 is in need of these form for the process.
Hope to have a CO over my case soon...
Regards,


----------



## tarangoyal

parmeetsm said:


> Hi Taran,
> 
> I have applied for the same ANZ code as you did and awaiting decision on my application.
> 
> Best of luck dear. Hoping to get the grant very soon.


Please update your signature..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature
:wave::nod:


----------



## tarangoyal

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Guys,
> I applied on 6th Nov for 189.
> I received an email yesterday from Adelaide Team 13 for Form 80 and Form 1221 for me and my wife. No CO is assigned yet.
> Can someone tell what role Team 13 is playing in the process and when can I expect CO allocation?
> Also, note that I did not mention my wife's experience in application as I am not claiming any points for her skills. Should I mention it in Form 80? BTW, this experience is quite old (she has not worked for last 6 years).
> Regards,


Thats super fast process for your application - 189.. looks like you have someone close in that visa process team 
:nod:


----------



## Rushi

Waiting waiting waiting.....:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## tarangoyal

My Required documents are shifting randomly in the list after they have been uploaded to the CO on 20th Nov. Sometimes, they are in the middle, sometimes in the bottom. Is it just a application lag as it being upgraded or is it bacause CO making changes?

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer	- Requested
Health, Evidence of - Requested


When you have no work and just waiting for an update. You end up - thinking too much about it


----------



## Timur

Jango911 said:


> Hi Timur,
> 
> Could you please share your TEAM/CO.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Hi,

Adelaide team 7, CO - TT


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

jimjimmer*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

anshul.31*








​


----------



## jerry9

tarangoyal said:


> My Required documents are shifting randomly in the list after they have been uploaded to the CO on 20th Nov. Sometimes, they are in the middle, sometimes in the bottom. Is it just a application lag as it being upgraded or is it bacause CO making changes?
> 
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer	- Requested
> Health, Evidence of - Requested
> 
> 
> When you have no work and just waiting for an update. You end up - thinking too much about it


kindly ignore the shifting of docs  its normal


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

Timur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Adelaide team 7, CO - TT


It is petty Timur!
Do you claim any points for employment??
Or they consider former USSR countries as high risk?? Then, I will probably have the same problems with checkings...

Does anyone guys has the same team allocated?

Regards,
Anastasia


----------



## amitw

Hi Frnds,
I've got a mail from CO asking for PCC and marriage certificate.
Does it mean, that my other documents are reviewed and found OK, that my work ex is considered as it should have been? Or that they've just started with it?


----------



## sylvia_australia

please give me maximum thanks if you can.
thank you

regards


----------



## anshul.31

*Prompt help needed!*



Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> anshul.31*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


THANK YOU FIRETOY!

and the rest of the members...

Quick question...

What category do i have to select from the attached screeenshot of FORM 80 if I am applying offshore (i.e. India) for 189?? Do i even have to send a form 80 if I have a received a completely independent form of PCC from India, already?


----------



## Jullz

anshul.31 said:


> THANK YOU FIRETOY!
> 
> and the rest of the members...
> 
> Quick question...
> 
> What category do i have to select from the attached screeenshot of FORM 80 if I am applying offshore (i.e. India) for 189?? Do i even have to send a form 80 if I have a received a completely independent form of PCC from India, already?


Hey,
As subclass 189 is a permanent visa, and you are applying from outside Australia, you should choose "migrant"
Your case officer can ask for form 80, but it's not necessarily. You can upload it now, or wait for your case office to ask for it. Or maybe he won't.


----------



## JJ_TN

Congrats ssaditya & jimjimmer for your GRANTS!

Wishing good luck to all others who are awaiting for the GRANTS!


----------



## ssaditya

JJ_TN said:


> Congrats ssaditya & jimjimmer for your GRANTS! Wishing good luck to all others who are awaiting for the GRANTS!



thank you so much buddy

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## JJ_TN

CO Allocation was pretty quick until last week but become very slow this week...

Very few CO Allocations especially after 25th Oct Applicants. Come on DIBP... Wake up!!!

Firetoy, any predictions? Or already CO has been allocated and they are working on it?

Also one of the post talks about CO Allocation on 6th Nov Applicant? Not sure whats happening!!!


----------



## tarangoyal

JJ_TN said:


> CO Allocation was pretty quick until last week but become very slow this week...
> 
> Very few CO Allocations especially after 25th Oct Applicants. Come on DIBP... Wake up!!!
> 
> Firetoy, any predictions? Or already CO has been allocated and they are working on it?
> 
> Also one of the post talks about CO Allocation on 6th Nov Applicant? Not sure whats happening!!!


They should be releasing grants very soon now.. after which they will intake more applications.. i guess. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## khanash

tarangoyal said:


> They should be releasing grants very soon now.. after which they will intake more applications.. i guess. :fingerscrossed:


i agree with you...
i also applied on 25 oct and everyday i wake up thinking that i will have an email frommy CO but now got really tired of it

:deadhorse:


----------



## Abu_Yahya

tarangoyal said:


> Thats super fast process for your application - 189.. looks like you have someone close in that visa process team
> :nod:


I wish I had one 
Hope things get quick for everyone here...
Regards,


----------



## oraclrock

amitw said:


> Hi Frnds,
> I've got a mail from CO asking for PCC and marriage certificate.
> Does it mean, that my other documents are reviewed and found OK, that my work ex is considered as it should have been? Or that they've just started with it?


I am interested to know as well
Can any senior expat help us with this question?


----------



## Firetoy

fraborg01 said:


> HI firetoy,
> 
> any predictions for me please?


Bonju Mr Borg!
Tomorrow could be your day, at the latest next Friday.
How is the rock? Loved Marsaskala when I was living there


----------



## Firetoy

I'm pretty sure you have a CO assigned. Give him time! 




JJ_TN said:


> CO Allocation was pretty quick until last week but become very slow this week...
> 
> Very few CO Allocations especially after 25th Oct Applicants. Come on DIBP... Wake up!!!
> 
> Firetoy, any predictions? Or already CO has been allocated and they are working on it?
> 
> Also one of the post talks about CO Allocation on 6th Nov Applicant? Not sure whats happening!!!


----------



## khanash

hello firetoy,,,
can my timeline be added in the spreadsheet...
and how can you say that a CO for JJTN has already been assigned as none of the applicants of 25th or later has recieved an email


----------



## khanash

anyways firetoy thanx for keeping everybodys hopes alive....God bless you


----------



## rvijay

Seniors,

For PCC issued in a country where English is not the official language, will translation by authorised guys alone suffice or is it also required to get it notarized?


----------



## Firetoy

khanash said:


> hello firetoy,,,
> can my timeline be added in the spreadsheet...
> and how can you say that a CO for JJTN has already been assigned as none of the applicants of 25th or later has recieved an email


Hi khanash!
You can add your details. Go to INPUT DATA tab, and add them in any free row.
The fact that you don't hear about CO doesn't mean that you don't have a CO. Actually, I know that having news about CO seems to be a good thing... well, it is, but if I could choose, I'd prefer to hear from a CO only when the golden mail is sent. CO are assigned sooner than we think. When they start to work on our file is a different matter...


----------



## Firetoy

oraclrock said:


> I am interested to know as well
> Can any senior expat help us with this question?


Not necessarily but likely!


----------



## harneek

*Queensland*

Anyone here applying for queensland?


----------



## khanash

Firetoy said:


> Hi khanash!
> You can add your details. Go to INPUT DATA tab, and add them in any free row.
> The fact that you don't hear about CO doesn't mean that you don't have a CO. Actually, I know that having news about CO seems to be a good thing... well, it is, but if I could choose, I'd prefer to hear from a CO only when the golden mail is sent. CO are assigned sooner than we think. When they start to work on our file is a different matter...


thank you,,,
this is definitely awonderful piece of info and a relief for all of us who are fretting about being our CO allocation.....
i hope they only send us a direct grant


----------



## JJ_TN

Firetoy said:


> I'm pretty sure you have a CO assigned. Give him time!


Hi Firetoy,

Thanks a lot Firetoy, for keeping our hopes high, as always!

Wishing good luck to everyone who are awaiting for the GRANTS!!!


----------



## Ben 10

Still not received any updates from my CO ?
Dont know wat is going to happen ?


----------



## hafeezsl

parmeetsm said:


> Hey Abu,
> 
> That's super fast....
> 
> As per my undserstanding, it means CO has been assigned to you. You can look for CO initials in the same email. Hope you have already uploaded PCC and done Medicals.
> I think if you are not claiming points for partner then it will be fine.
> 
> Best of luck


Ntd u r not claiming any points for ur wife,'s experience but since form 80 will b asking if she has any experience its k to mention


----------



## amol.pophale

Grant   

No email...! No questions...!! Direct Grant...!!! 

Thanks a lot to expat forum friends who always helped me by answering my queries and questions.


----------



## felix2020

sylvia_australia said:


> Got grant today


Congratulation Sylvia !!

Welcome to Australia !!​


----------



## puneet556

Got CO 22oct all doc like pcc,medical,Exp , Ielts sent ten days back ,,,, where is my GRANT ,,,

EVERYONE PLEASE PRAY FOR ME


----------



## SaiSundara

Hi folks,

Submitted my 189 Visa application today. yet to go for Meds and PCC. I have 2 queries for seniors in this forum:

1) What's the current timeline when CO is getting assigned?
2) My spouse has lived in US for 2 years (2007-2008) on an official deputation. So he needs to get a PCC from US (FBI?). Anyone who has got US PCC from India for previous stay in the US?

Any advice in this regard will be highly helpful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nik_S

Guys strange thing happened with me, I had lodged my visa (189) on 16th Oct and I directly got my grant today. The CO sent me an email and attached the grant in it! This was really surprising.


CO was from Team 4 by the way...  

I am very happy and I am already planning my travel.


----------



## amol.pophale

Nik_S said:


> Guys strange thing happened with me, I had lodged my visa (189) on 16th Oct and I directly got my grant today. The CO sent me an email and attached the grant in it! This was really surprising.
> 
> 
> CO was from Team 4 by the way...
> 
> I am very happy and I am already planning my travel.



Exactly same with me. Same date, same team!


----------



## Nik_S

amol.pophale said:


> Exactly same with me. Same date, same team!


Congrats Amol, I was worried all this while as to why a CO was not assigned to me and this morning I checked my email and there it was. I did a little victory dance.


----------



## amol.pophale

Nik_S said:


> Congrats Amol, I was worried all this while as to why a CO was not assigned to me and this morning I checked my email and there it was. I did a little victory dance.


Again same  Congratulations!!!


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations nik, amol, sylvia


----------



## samkalu

Nik_S said:


> Guys strange thing happened with me, I had lodged my visa (189) on 16th Oct and I directly got my grant today. The CO sent me an email and attached the grant in it! This was really surprising.
> 
> CO was from Team 4 by the way...
> 
> I am very happy and I am already planning my travel.


Did you upload form 80?


----------



## Jango911

Nik_S said:


> Guys strange thing happened with me, I had lodged my visa (189) on 16th Oct and I directly got my grant today. The CO sent me an email and attached the grant in it! This was really surprising.
> 
> 
> CO was from Team 4 by the way...
> 
> I am very happy and I am already planning my travel.


Gr8 NIK

Dear I have the same team my CO initials are KS . . . what are yours . . . as I'm expecting it some time soon 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## NBR

Congratulation ssaditya, jimjimmer, Sylvia, Nik_S, and amol on receiving your Grants.


----------



## fraborg01

Firetoy said:


> Bonju Mr Borg!
> Tomorrow could be your day, at the latest next Friday.
> How is the rock? Loved Marsaskala when I was living there




Hehe you know my language too.  Here its fine... starting to be a little bit cold now. 

Hope your predictions are right because I am fed up of this waiting. Its tiring and confusing.
Thanks Firetoy


----------



## sylvia_australia

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation Sylvia !!
> 
> Welcome to Australia !!


Thanx felix.
Happy to see you after such a long time.
Coming to armidale on 22 jan


----------



## jre05

sylvia_australia said:


> Thanx felix.
> Happy to see you after such a long time.
> Coming to armidale on 22 jan


Hi Sylvia......:behindsofa:


----------



## Nik_S

samkalu said:


> Did you upload form 80?


Yes, that was the first thing i filled and uploaded after I got my invite.


----------



## Nik_S

Jango911 said:


> Gr8 NIK
> 
> Dear I have the same team my CO initials are KS . . . what are yours . . . as I'm expecting it some time soon
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Hello Jangz, thank you  Mine is EL. Don't worry by god grace you should receive it soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jango911

Nik_S said:


> Hello Jangz, thank you  Mine is EL. Don't worry by god grace you should receive it soon.:fingerscrossed:


THANKXXX mate! All the best for future!!!


----------



## whatdoumean

Guys....my scenario

Lodged 190 visa application on October 28..
Medicals were done using My Health Declarations and submitted to DIBP on 11th October..DIBP has confirmed receipt of medical results (I called them to confirm - it doesn't show up online).
Visa application included all documentation including PCC's, form 80 etc.

*Should I upload form 1221?*

Still waiting for CO to be assigned..hoping it happens by Monday....... :fingerscrossed:

The last thing I want is for my case to be pending through the holidays...I guess the DIBP is closed from Dec 21 through Jan 12 2014?


----------



## Jango911

whatdoumean said:


> guys....my scenario
> 
> lodged 190 visa application on october 28..
> Medicals were done using my health declarations and submitted to dibp on 11th october..dibp has confirmed receipt of medical results (i called them to confirm - it doesn't show up online).
> Visa application included all documentation including pcc's, form 80 etc.
> 
> *should i upload form 1221?*
> 
> still waiting for co to be assigned..hoping it happens by monday....... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> The last thing i want is for my case to be pending through the holidays...i guess the dibp is closed from dec 21 through jan 12 2014?


190 just upload everything in advance & u will get a direct grant!


----------



## adnan qadir

Hello i have a qestion. I have lived in different cities of Pakistan. Do i need to present certificate from each city where i live for more then 10 months or certificate from one city will be enugh?


----------



## whatdoumean

Jango911 said:


> 190 just upload everything in advance & u will get a direct grant!


U mean upload 1221 as well???


----------



## manilaoz

LP8056 said:


> Thanks, im so happy too


Congratulations!!! When is the big move?!


----------



## manilaoz

JJ_TN said:


> CO Allocation was pretty quick until last week but become very slow this week...
> 
> Very few CO Allocations especially after 25th Oct Applicants. Come on DIBP... Wake up!!!
> 
> Firetoy, any predictions? Or already CO has been allocated and they are working on it?
> 
> Also one of the post talks about CO Allocation on 6th Nov Applicant? Not sure whats happening!!!


Yes. i noticed that after Team Brisbane had rapidly given grants, the next day it was Team Adelaide on a rampage for grants. don't worry yours is just in the corner!! Goodluck!


----------



## manilaoz

amol.pophale said:


> Grant
> 
> No email...! No questions...!! Direct Grant...!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot to expat forum friends who always helped me by answering my queries and questions.



Wow! Congratulations for a quick grant too!!


----------



## JJ_TN

Congratulations Amol & Nik


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Amol.pophale*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Nik_S*








​


----------



## nardecap

Hi Friends, 

Can anyone guide me what does it mean if the document status is 'Received'? Does this mean that the CO is ok with uploaded documents? Or it means he/she is looking into the document? Please guide. 

Reason for asking this is that for all my documents the status changed to 'Received' today morning. I am still waiting for Singapore PCC and medicals. They should be done by 12th Dec.

Thanks.
Cheers


----------



## manilaoz

nardecap said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can anyone guide me what does it mean if the document status is 'Received'? Does this mean that the CO is ok with uploaded documents? Or it means he/she is looking into the document? Please guide.
> 
> Reason for asking this is that for all my documents the status changed to 'Received' today morning. I am still waiting for Singapore PCC and medicals. They should be done by 12th Dec.
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers


Well, as for me when all my uploaded documents' status changed to received, it wasn't long before the grant. Either way, the goodnews is that he might have seen them.

To you and the others, I hope you get the golden, delicious, and divine email grant today!!


----------



## NeoWilson

nardecap said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can anyone guide me what does it mean if the document status is 'Received'? Does this mean that the CO is ok with uploaded documents? Or it means he/she is looking into the document? Please guide.
> 
> Reason for asking this is that for all my documents the status changed to 'Received' today morning. I am still waiting for Singapore PCC and medicals. They should be done by 12th Dec.
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers


Not sure but I think the system change it automatically. First it's "Recommended", after you have uploaded that document, it will be changed immediately to "Required" and a few days later it will be changed to "Received"

As for allocation time, it's generally 60 days for 189 and half that for 190


----------



## sylvia_australia

manilaoz said:


> Well, as for me when all my uploaded documents' status changed to received, it wasn't long before the grant. Either way, the goodnews is that he might have seen them.
> 
> To you and the others, I hope you get the golden, delicious, and divine email grant today!!


Its a system update as today is the last day of month


----------



## nardecap

Thanks for the quick response guys. 

I believe its not system's doing because for police clearance I need to get two documents, one from India and one from Singapore. I got from India and uploaded it but Singapore one will be available on 10th Dec only and for police clearance only the status didn't change but for all other completed documents it changed to Received. So I see some manual intervention here as surely evisa is not having Artificial intelligence to check how many documents are needed as proof for a particular thing. 

Thanks. 
Cheers.


----------



## Firetoy

A couple of things for today:

First, please, add your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club if you haven't done it already. Be sure you don't use your name but your expatforum user name. Thanks

Second, and most important, it's Friday! GRANTS DAY!! Ready for a grants shower??? Good luck to everyone, time to check your emails fellas!


----------



## sylvia_australia

nardecap said:


> Thanks for the quick response guys.
> 
> I believe its not system's doing because for police clearance I need to get two documents, one from India and one from Singapore. I got from India and uploaded it but Singapore one will be available on 10th Dec only and for police clearance only the status didn't change but for all other completed documents it changed to Received. So I see some manual intervention here as surely evisa is not having Artificial intelligence to check how many documents are needed as proof for a particular thing.
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers.


This was happened with me and many other on 31 oct last month.
Moreovrr donot take these status changes very serious


----------



## nardecap

Ok. Noted. Though I still don't get it why for 1 document which was half done the status didn't change. Anyway you have the first hand experience so will give this a pass.

Thanks. 
Cheers


----------



## shivkaundal

All....

I got the Grant today. .... very happy. ... 

Firetoy.... Thanks for prediction. You qre awesome. My stamp please......

I get a lot of knowledge from this forum and I would like to thank its members. I will keep on contributing to tgis forum as per my experience.....

Thanks shiv


----------



## NeoWilson

nardecap said:


> Thanks for the quick response guys.
> 
> I believe its not system's doing because for police clearance I need to get two documents, one from India and one from Singapore. I got from India and uploaded it but Singapore one will be available on 10th Dec only and for police clearance only the status didn't change but for all other completed documents it changed to Received. So I see some manual intervention here as surely evisa is not having Artificial intelligence to check how many documents are needed as proof for a particular thing.
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers.


Strange but how would the system/person know that you will need 2 PCCs and not just one?

If you uploaded the India PCC on a different date then the other documents it probably won't change on the same date as the others


----------



## nardecap

Agree system will not know that i need 2 PCC rather than 1 so it should change the status of PCC as well to Received even though its not complete but it has not. 

However, certainly, CO will know that I need PCC from 2 places based on the info provided in application and his request for Singapore PCC and he didn't change status of 'Received'.

_If you uploaded the India PCC on a different date then the other documents it probably won't change on the same date as the others _

To the above my response is that I uploaded Indian PCC on 25th Nov and on 26th Nov the proof of functional english (Letter from her college) for my wife. The functional english proof is changed to 'Received' but Indian PCC is not.

I hope I am clear here.

Thanks. 
Cheers.


----------



## NeoWilson

nardecap said:


> Agree system will not so it should change the status of PCC as well to Received even though its not complete but it has not.
> 
> Certainly, CO will know that I need PCC from 2 places based on the info provided in application and his request for Singapore PCC.
> 
> I hope I am clear here.
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers.


Ah Sorry i did not see that you have a CO already lol that's different then :roll:
But the thing is the CO might have marked that you need 2 PCC when he/she requested it so the system knows that you still need 1 more 

you will get your grant soon :fish2:


----------



## WizzyWizz

Ben 10 said:


> Still not received any updates from my CO ?
> Dont know wat is going to happen ?


Your application is turning 6mos by 13 Dec. by the. You can call DIBP and demand to speak to your CO.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

shivkaundal*








​


----------



## nardecap

NeoWilson said:


> Ah Sorry i did not see that you have a CO already lol that's different then :roll:
> But the thing is the CO might have marked that you need 2 PCC when he/she requested it so the system knows that you still need 1 more
> 
> you will get your grant soon :fish2:


Thats all right. No worries. I was just curious what this means, so posted in here. Status changed today morning for everything. I attached the documents online between 19 to 26th Nov and bombarded (that is what i feel as i sent around 45 documents sizing approx 100 MB all together  ) the CO with all documents on 26th Nov so was curious.

will just wait and probably time will unfold the meaning of these changes as well.

Thanks.
Cheers.


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations shivkaundal


----------



## dchiniwal

Has this link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa ever worked for anyone?

I havent checked my emails so frequently as I am doing since last 30 days  specially last 3 days 

Oh Lord!, Please get me a grant today. Firetoy made my week, by doing an accurate prediction of CO allocation, question is can the CO make this weekend more merrier


----------



## Rushi

Firetoy said:


> A couple of things for today:
> 
> Second, and most important, it's Friday! GRANTS DAY!! Ready for a grants shower??? Good luck to everyone, time to check your emails fellas!


Thanks Firetoy.. still waiting for my grant 

Rushi


----------



## dhivyaaus

Just now we received our 189 visa grand notification.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

dhivyaaus said:


> Just now we received our 189 visa grand notification.


Congrats bro...and good luck for bright future ahead
Its amazing to see grants everyday and can imagine how happy one can be after that golden mail..

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashish3116

Congratulations and all the best !!




Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Congrats bro...and good luck for bright future ahead
> Its amazing to see grants everyday and can imagine how happy one can be after that golden mail..
> 
> Regards
> Surjeet
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## dhivyaaus

Thanks brother


----------



## dhivyaaus

Help firetoy, we are waiting for your stamping


----------



## rakithaw

dchiniwal said:


> Has this link https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=eVisa ever worked for anyone?
> 
> I havent checked my emails so frequently as I am doing since last 30 days  specially last 3 days
> 
> Oh Lord!, Please get me a grant today. Firetoy made my week, by doing an accurate prediction of CO allocation, question is can the CO make this weekend more merrier


that lik never worked for me .. 

but this one works 
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## Sad Fishie

Wish me luck today too Firetoy! Last Friday of the month! God is good, through Him all is possible!


----------



## Rushi

Sad Fishie said:


> Wish me luck today too Firetoy! Last Friday of the month! God is good, through Him all is possible!



Wish you all the best friend... You will become a "happy Fishie" once you receive your grant..I'm also waiting for it..but still no luck :frusty:

Rushi


----------



## ssyap

Finally, submitted the last doc today and got the GRANT immediately. Thanks for all the support and help. Let me know if you guys need help on applying for de-facto partner.

Cheers!


----------



## weel

nardecap said:


> Thanks for the quick response guys.
> 
> I believe its not system's doing because for police clearance I need to get two documents, one from India and one from Singapore. I got from India and uploaded it but Singapore one will be available on 10th Dec only and for police clearance only the status didn't change but for all other completed documents it changed to Received. So I see some manual intervention here as surely evisa is not having Artificial intelligence to check how many documents are needed as proof for a particular thing.
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers.


Hi Nardecap,

When did you apply for the Singapore COC and how? by post?


----------



## weel

ssyap said:


> Finally, submitted the last doc today and got the GRANT immediately. Thanks for all the support and help. Let me know if you guys need help on applying for de-facto partner.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations for your grant...


----------



## nardecap

weel said:


> Hi Nardecap,
> 
> When did you apply for the Singapore COC and how? by post?


Hi Mate, 

I am in Singapore only so applied in person on 19th Nov and they take exactly 3 weeks.

Cheers.


----------



## Jango911

whatdoumean said:


> U mean upload 1221 as well???


Yes, upload 1221 as well.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## manilaoz

shivkaundal said:


> all....
> 
> I got the grant today. .... Very happy. ...
> 
> Firetoy.... Thanks for prediction. You qre awesome. My stamp please......
> 
> I get a lot of knowledge from this forum and i would like to thank its members. I will keep on contributing to tgis forum as per my experience.....
> 
> Thanks shiv


congratulationzzzz!!


----------



## manilaoz

ssyap said:


> Finally, submitted the last doc today and got the GRANT immediately. Thanks for all the support and help. Let me know if you guys need help on applying for de-facto partner.
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations and Goodluck to your new life in Australia with your partner!!


----------



## weel

shivkaundal said:


> All....
> 
> I got the Grant today. .... very happy. ...
> 
> Firetoy.... Thanks for prediction. You qre awesome. My stamp please......
> 
> I get a lot of knowledge from this forum and I would like to thank its members. I will keep on contributing to tgis forum as per my experience.....
> 
> Thanks shiv


Congrats..Shiv


----------



## praveenreddy

Seems no shower of grants today execpt 1 or 2 guys who received.:frusty::frusty::hurt:


----------



## praveenreddy

dhivyaaus said:


> Just now we received our 189 visa grand notification.



Congratulations. All the Best:first:arty:


----------



## jerry9

shivkaundal said:


> All....
> 
> I got the Grant today. .... very happy. ...
> 
> Firetoy.... Thanks for prediction. You qre awesome. My stamp please......
> 
> I get a lot of knowledge from this forum and I would like to thank its members. I will keep on contributing to tgis forum as per my experience.....
> 
> Thanks shiv


Congrats Shiv ..Its ur day today...enjoy the great life ahead!


----------



## rakithaw

praveenreddy said:


> Seems no shower of grants today execpt 1 or 2 guys who received.:frusty::frusty::hurt:


Yaah. I was waiting for mine too. I hate this waiting period not knowing whts going on with the application. Just passed 2nd week after CO allocation 9th week after the lodgement.


----------



## Jango911

tell my co its my bud day . . . Where is my grant


----------



## King_of_the_ring

dude he.she must know it from ur date of birth in ur passport


----------



## Ben 10

Firetoy said:


> A couple of things for today:
> 
> First, please, add your details in the spreadsheet 189&190 Visa Aspirants Club if you haven't done it already. Be sure you don't use your name but your expatforum user name. Thanks
> 
> Second, and most important, it's Friday! GRANTS DAY!! Ready for a grants shower??? Good luck to everyone, time to check your emails fellas!



Still waiting ! dont know what to do next !!
Is god my side ..!
i think my routine check is completed , dont have the reason still i am wait ng ?? 
Any suggestion from u ppl ?


----------



## Ben 10

shivkaundal said:


> All....
> 
> I got the Grant today. .... very happy. ...
> 
> Firetoy.... Thanks for prediction. You qre awesome. My stamp please......
> 
> I get a lot of knowledge from this forum and I would like to thank its members. I will keep on contributing to tgis forum as per my experience.....
> 
> Thanks shiv


Congrats buddy


----------



## Ben 10

Jango911 said:


> tell my co its my bud day . . . Where is my grant


happy bday


----------



## G D SINGH

omarau said:


> I just attached all my documents in one email and sent it to [email protected]
> see my earlier post on this thread.
> Im still not able to access the upload portal by anyway (keep getting system is currently unavailable )


Hi,

I am not sure, if you have tried the following:-

- Delete the browser history + Cookies + all the internet Temporary files
- Install the latest Java Version in your laptop/pc
- Try accessing the website now

Let me know if this works...!

Regds
GD

:behindsofa:


----------



## jre05

G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure, if you have tried the following:-
> 
> - Delete the browser history + Cookies + all the internet Temporary files
> - Install the latest Java Version in your laptop/pc
> - Try accessing the website now
> 
> Let me know if this works...!
> 
> Regds
> GD
> 
> :behindsofa:




GD How many points you have had? Could you please give the points breakup you had.

Also, please let us know what is your occupation code and education.


----------



## G D SINGH

puneet556 said:


> Brother first of all thank you vry much for such fast reply , i mean to say is its already uploaded by doctor on 21st online , in how many days CO will receive it and how many days CO usually take to give GRANT
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Once the medical report is uploaded by the doctor, it is already available with your case files. CO will get it whenever it access your application. There is no special delivery to the CO. Its all online data which is linked to your TRN. When CO is working on a particular application, the CO has access to all the uploaded documents by you and the clinic as well.

CO may not see the medicals in the case, only if meds have not yet uploaded by the clinic. No other technical reason.

Good luck bro..!

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi GD
> I have paid my visa fee on 25 nov. I have already applied for PCC and that would take around ome more week to process. Regarding medicals, you said that we can generate our HAP id.
> Can you please explain how to generate that and how to contact clinic, appointment, fees or any details we need to provide clinic for uploading those reports ?
> 
> Regards
> Surjeet
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


Hi Surjeet,

Sorry, it took me sometime to get back to the forum.

Visit this link "http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm"
Also check "http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm"

Complete the Medical history and take printout. Link is "www.eMedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient"

To generate the HAP ID, You may also try the following:-

- Make login to your account
- Click on organise your medicals link. Must be appearing for each applicant.
- While exploring this page (i dont know where exactly) you can generate a HAP ID for yourself, using your TRN.
- Explore the Panel list for yourself and call the clinic to fix appointment.
- For 189, the fee is around Rs 3100/-.
- Take original passport and the prinout of the HAP ID.

This may help!

All the best..!

Regds
GD

-


----------



## dchiniwal

Folks,
What does the below message mean.

"Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator"

I believe, after you lodge your Visa application, skillselect login is revoked. Am i right?


----------



## Jango911

dchiniwal said:


> Folks,
> What does the below message mean.
> 
> "Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator"
> 
> I believe, after you lodge your Visa application, skillselect login is revoked. Am i right?


Yes, I have checked my inbox and it the same the day you lodge you app. best of luck!

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## jerry9

dchiniwal said:


> Folks,
> What does the below message mean.
> 
> "Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator"
> 
> I believe, after you lodge your Visa application, skillselect login is revoked. Am i right?


Yes you are correct after you lodge your Visa application, skillselect login gets revoked.


----------



## tarangoyal

Guys, I am facing a problem.

My agent has gone mad. He is not picking up my calls, or forwarding the correspondence for visa in a timely manner. This time, he received an email on 20th and he informed me late about it, after providing the documents to him on 22 (immediately), he submitted them on 27. Is there a way that i can bypass my agent in the last stage. I have sent a mail to the team and requested to keep my personal email in loop for further communication.

I am just afraid, if they requested for some document and my agent forwards it after 6-7 days, thats my loss. I have raised a complaint in consumer forum for them but in the mean time, what can be done to prevent any communication delay ?


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

dhivyaaus*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

ssyap*








​


----------



## Firetoy

dchiniwal said:


> Folks,
> What does the below message mean.
> 
> "Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator"
> 
> I believe, after you lodge your Visa application, skillselect login is revoked. Am i right?


WHERE IS YOUR GRANT!!!!! Come on! Your grant is there somewhere! Have you logged into evisa???
Your EOI is usually removed after your grant....... are you checking your emails???


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

tarangoyal said:


> Guys, I am facing a problem.
> 
> My agent has gone mad. He is not picking up my calls, or forwarding the correspondence for visa in a timely manner. This time, he received an email on 20th and he informed me late about it, after providing the documents to him on 22 (immediately), he submitted them on 27. Is there a way that i can bypass my agent in the last stage. I have sent a mail to the team and requested to keep my personal email in loop for further communication.
> 
> I am just afraid, if they requested for some document and my agent forwards it after 6-7 days, thats my loss. I have raised a complaint in consumer forum for them but in the mean time, what can be done to prevent any communication delay ?


Is he a MARA agent? ? Do you mind sharing his name??


----------



## hassan110

Hi all 
I am really get help frm this forum.
I have one query from those who has went through cash in hand salary process in dealing with co.
I have worked for about six months in one project as full time but salary paid in cash. I have also including this experience in my claiming points for skilled work. Though i have records for other employers experiences. Now I have no record of pay slips etc for only this work as it is cash in hand but sure full time. I asked employer for salary certificate but refused because they told that if tomorrow immigration officer asked for payroll record about this cash payment then they already have no such record about my salary cash in hand. They further told that since they have no formal records of cash salary payment therefore they can not issue salary certificate for me. 

Please your comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

G D SINGH said:


> Hi Surjeet,
> 
> Sorry, it took me sometime to get back to the forum.
> 
> Visit this link "http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm"
> Also check "http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm"
> 
> Complete the Medical history and take printout. Link is "www.eMedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient"
> 
> To generate the HAP ID, You may also try the following:-
> 
> - Make login to your account
> - Click on organise your medicals link. Must be appearing for each applicant.
> - While exploring this page (i dont know where exactly) you can generate a HAP ID for yourself, using your TRN.
> - Explore the Panel list for yourself and call the clinic to fix appointment.
> - For 189, the fee is around Rs 3100/-.
> - Take original passport and the prinout of the HAP ID.
> 
> This may help!
> 
> All the best..!
> 
> Regds
> GD
> 
> -



Thank you GD for reply..

I was wondering today that you are replying to other but my query is pending from long time...
Thank you..appreciate your efforts


----------



## harneek

*Commitment letter*

Can anyone share their submitted commitmentment letter to any state? You can PM me also. I required it for my refrence and to get some ideas.

Looking for kind responseop2:, Thanks in advannce


----------



## Jango911

hassan110 said:


> Hi all
> I am really get help frm this forum.
> I have one query from those who has went through cash in hand salary process in dealing with co.
> I have worked for about six months in one project as full time but salary paid in cash. I have also including this experience in my claiming points for skilled work. Though i have records for other employers experiences. Now I have no record of pay slips etc for only this work as it is cash in hand but sure full time. I asked employer for salary certificate but refused because they told that if tomorrow immigration officer asked for payroll record about this cash payment then they already have no such record about my salary cash in hand. They further told that since they have no formal records of cash salary payment therefore they can not issue salary certificate for me.
> 
> Please your comments would be greatly appreciated.


Hi Hassan,

I myself wish that COs could take the word of mouth, but it is a matter of evidence that needs to be presented in a tangible format,:suspicious: so I guess you have to be very careful if you are claiming points. Following alternatives could be used as proofs other than salary/pay slips;

1. Bank statements;
2. provident fund statement; 
3. taxation documents; 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## miteshm82

*I have no words.. how to start... what to write... I GOT MY VISA GRANT TODAY!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all for your exceptional support... Its party time!!!!*


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

miteshm82 said:


> *I have no words.. how to start... what to write... I GOT MY VISA GRANT TODAY!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all for your exceptional support... Its party time!!!!*


congrats bro..
Wish you good luck for your future


----------



## Jango911

G D SINGH said:


> Hi Surjeet,
> 
> Sorry, it took me sometime to get back to the forum.
> 
> Visit this link "http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm"
> Also check "http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm"
> 
> Complete the Medical history and take printout. Link is "www.eMedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient"
> 
> To generate the HAP ID, You may also try the following:-
> 
> - Make login to your account
> - Click on organise your medicals link. Must be appearing for each applicant.
> - While exploring this page (i dont know where exactly) you can generate a HAP ID for yourself, using your TRN.
> - Explore the Panel list for yourself and call the clinic to fix appointment.
> - For 189, the fee is around Rs 3100/-.
> - Take original passport and the prinout of the HAP ID.
> 
> This may help!
> 
> All the best..!
> 
> Regds
> GD
> 
> -


GD Singh MATE,

Khair ho paa ji!

My Health Declarations
This above URL is a per-Visa lodgement, please correct me if I'm wrong! :boink:

Br, jaNgZ


----------



## tarangoyal

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Is he a MARA agent? ? Do you mind sharing his name??


Not a MARA agent. 
Immigration Consultant | Immigration Consultant in Delhi for Canada, Australia | 24x7x365 HR Worldwide

Names are bhagirath bhardwaj and Aayezah Jameel


----------



## tarangoyal

hassan110 said:


> Hi all
> I am really get help frm this forum.
> I have one query from those who has went through cash in hand salary process in dealing with co.
> I have worked for about six months in one project as full time but salary paid in cash. I have also including this experience in my claiming points for skilled work. Though i have records for other employers experiences. Now I have no record of pay slips etc for only this work as it is cash in hand but sure full time. I asked employer for salary certificate but refused because they told that if tomorrow immigration officer asked for payroll record about this cash payment then they already have no such record about my salary cash in hand. They further told that since they have no formal records of cash salary payment therefore they can not issue salary certificate for me.
> 
> Please your comments would be greatly appreciated.


Request a letter from the company that your salary was paid in cash and was taxable/non-taxable.


----------



## Jango911

miteshm82 said:


> *I have no words.. how to start... what to write... I GOT MY VISA GRANT TODAY!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all for your exceptional support... Its party time!!!!*


Congrats . . . at what time did you see the golden emails


----------



## miteshm82

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> congrats bro..
> Wish you good luck for your future


Thank you Surjeet...


----------



## dchiniwal

Firetoy said:


> WHERE IS YOUR GRANT!!!!! Come on! Your grant is there somewhere! Have you logged into evisa???
> Your EOI is usually removed after your grant....... are you checking your emails???


 oh you bet, i have been checking my personal email ID more than what I have checked my official ID all this week 

PM from T34, make my weekend...


----------



## msohaibkhan

tarangoyal said:


> Guys, I am facing a problem.
> 
> My agent has gone mad. He is not picking up my calls, or forwarding the correspondence for visa in a timely manner. This time, he received an email on 20th and he informed me late about it, after providing the documents to him on 22 (immediately), he submitted them on 27. Is there a way that i can bypass my agent in the last stage. I have sent a mail to the team and requested to keep my personal email in loop for further communication.
> 
> I am just afraid, if they requested for some document and my agent forwards it after 6-7 days, thats my loss. I have raised a complaint in consumer forum for them but in the mean time, what can be done to prevent any communication delay ?


You may withdraw the agent using form 956. Link to the form is as below:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/956.pdf


----------



## dchiniwal

miteshm82 said:


> *I have no words.. how to start... what to write... I GOT MY VISA GRANT TODAY!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all for your exceptional support... Its party time!!!!*


Congratulations


----------



## dchiniwal

dhivyaaus said:


> Just now we received our 189 visa grand notification.


Congratulations


----------



## amandawilliams

Hello folks,

I needed some quick guidance, in the form 160 for medical examination there is a question asking 

"Have you lodged Visa application? 
No ->blah blah blah
Yes -> At which office? So what must I put here for we lodged the application online. 

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## tarangoyal

msohaibkhan said:


> You may withdraw the agent using form 956. Link to the form is as below:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/956.pdf


Thanks a ton for this link. I am filling it up and sending to CO team email address with form 80.

Form 80 is not already uploaded by my agent. Further, I will raise questions in this forum for any help. This forum is better than any agent in India


----------



## msohaibkhan

dhivyaaus said:


> Just now we received our 189 visa grand notification.


Many congrats


----------



## miteshm82

dhivyaaus said:


> Just now we received our 189 visa grand notification.


Congratulations!! Same pinch..:boink:


----------



## tarangoyal

msohaibkhan said:


> You may withdraw the agent using form 956. Link to the form is as below:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/956.pdf


This form requires signature from my agent ??
Part B - Q.23 - Signature required.

What if that is not possible?


----------



## msohaibkhan

tarangoyal said:


> This form requires signature from my agent ??
> Part B - Q.23 - Signature required.
> 
> What if that is not possible?


Your agent would must have used some form and would have got that signed by you authorising him to act on your behalf. Since he is not MARA agent, I doubt that he wouldn't have used Form 956 for that purpose. Try to remember which Form did u sign for authorising him.

The last resort would be to email your CO in this regard that you want to withdraw your unregistered agent. Your CO may advise you appropriately.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

msohaibkhan said:


> Your agent would must have used some form and would have got that signed by you authorising him to act on your behalf. Since he is not MARA agent, I doubt that he wouldn't have used Form 956 for that purpose. Try to remember which Form did u sign for authorising him.
> 
> The last resort would be to email your CO in this regard that you want to withdraw your unregistered agent. Your CO may advise you appropriately.


Thats why it is always advisable to hire a MARA agent than any small time... they may be expensive but they are very competent and prompt.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

miteshm82*








​


----------



## adnan qadir

When the status is changed to receive. Does it means that CO have viewed the documents.?


----------



## ssaditya

Congrats for today's grants and my prayers for those who are waiting

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## tarangoyal

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Thats why it is always advisable to hire a MARA agent than any small time... they may be expensive but they are very competent and prompt.


In india, MARA agents are very rare. you will not get easy appointments with them with your job timings. I have raised a case in consumer forum and requested for a complete refund of the fee. Lets see how things goes.

Thanks for pointing it out. I will check with the CO team email if the agent can be withdrawn. I just hope, i dont miss out an important update till then


----------



## felix2020

adnan qadir said:


> When the status is changed to receive. Does it means that CO have viewed the documents.?


"Received" status doesn't mean CO assignment.


----------



## adnan qadir

felix2020 said:


> "Received" status doesn't mean CO assignment.


Hi Felix

Thanks for your answer. 

One more question. I receive a mail from CO around 2 weeks before. He requested for some additional documents including Form and 1221. He doesn't requested for PCC and medical.

I have submitted required document almost week before. When should i expect to hear from him.

As he doesn't required PCC and medical at this stage, should i consider that my application is in never ending external security checks or should i expect that he will requestt PCC and medical in number of days.

I am 190 applicant.


----------



## amandawilliams

Hello all,

Need your help!! Please look at the following post.

Thanks again.

Amanda.



amandawilliams said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I needed some quick guidance, in the form 160 for medical examination there is a question asking
> 
> "Have you lodged Visa application?
> No ->blah blah blah
> Yes -> At which office? So what must I put here for we lodged the application online.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


----------



## anshul.31

SaiSundara said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Submitted my 189 Visa application today. yet to go for Meds and PCC. I have 2 queries for seniors in this forum:
> 
> 1) What's the current timeline when CO is getting assigned?
> 2) My spouse has lived in US for 2 years (2007-2008) on an official deputation. So he needs to get a PCC from US (FBI?). Anyone who has got US PCC from India for previous stay in the US?
> 
> Any advice in this regard will be highly helpful.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


SaiSundara, 

To obtain a PCC from FBI from India, you will need to get a fingerprinting done on a fb-258 card available on the FBI's website. There are options for an expedited check via a Channeler which can *not* be used by NON US CITIZENS. So the best you can do is get the fingerprinting done in India from a forensics lab or the local police station (but they are too troublesome, so i suggest to go through a forensics lab which is faster and neater).

Also if you have a US address you can provide to obtain the results at, that should shave off a couple of weeks of mailing the documents to you directly. Once your confidante in US receives your results, they can scan and send you the copy which you can further forward to the CO.

IF you still have more questions, please feel free to either PM me or reply to my message here.

Good luck buddy...


----------



## Firetoy

amandawilliams said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Need your help!! Please look at the following post.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Amanda.


Hi Amanda. I think I wrote ON LINE, EVISA, or something like that. If you write on line that should be fine


----------



## JJ_TN

Congrats shivkaundal, dhivyaaus, ssyap, miteshm82 for your GRANTS!

Wishing good luck to those who are awaiting for the GRANTS!!!


----------



## SylaR

Hi guyz,

Today i gont an email from skill select that i have a message in SkillSelect Mailbox Account. On opening my mailbox i didnt find any new message. What should i do? any advice ?


----------



## amandawilliams

Firetoy said:


> Hi Amanda. I think I wrote ON LINE, EVISA, or something like that. If you write on line that should be fine


Thank you so much Firetoy!


----------



## khanash

adnan qadir said:


> Hi Felix
> 
> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> One more question. I receive a mail from CO around 2 weeks before. He requested for some additional documents including Form and 1221. He doesn't requested for PCC and medical.
> 
> I have submitted required document almost week before. When should i expect to hear from him.
> 
> As he doesn't required PCC and medical at this stage, should i consider that my application is in never ending external security checks or should i expect that he will requestt PCC and medical in number of days.
> 
> I am 190 applicant.


do not worry....
usually CO doesnt ask for medical and pcc when you have other documents pending....so once he is satisfied with the documents he will send you medical and pcc request...... and it doesnt necessarily means that you will undergo longggg security checks...


----------



## khanash

SylaR said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> Today i gont an email from skill select that i have a message in SkillSelect Mailbox Account. On opening my mailbox i didnt find any new message. What should i do? any advice ?


did you check your application.....what does your status say there...is it still in progress or finalized


----------



## pakiapplicant123

SylaR said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> Today i gont an email from skill select that i have a message in SkillSelect Mailbox Account. On opening my mailbox i didnt find any new message. What should i do? any advice ?


I faced something similar today. I got an email saying you have a mesage in skillselect inbox but there isnt any new message. Do i need to report to DIAC?


----------



## adnan qadir

khanash said:


> do not worry....
> usually CO doesnt ask for medical and pcc when you have other documents pending....so once he is satisfied with the documents he will send you medical and pcc request...... and it doesnt necessarily means that you will undergo longggg security checks...


Thanks for the reply. Finger crossed.


----------



## hafeezsl

usman1984 said:


> I faced something similar today. I got an email saying you have a mesage in skillselect inbox but there isnt any new message. Do i need to report to DIAC?


Same here I have got my grant already and got this msg when I clicked it it said that system will b under maintenance but never allowed me to log in too.. I think may b a system error


----------



## msohaibkhan

usman1984 said:


> I faced something similar today. I got an email saying you have a mesage in skillselect inbox but there isnt any new message. Do i need to report to DIAC?


In fact the message is in the correspondences section after logging into SKILLSELECT. The message was indeed sent to every client and prospective client (i.e. EOI filers like me). It is just a system update, informing about the timings of planned system maintenance.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Hi All, 

I'm in process of filling online application for 190 visa, got confused with below question, hoping some advise from you all...

"_Non-migrating dependent family members_"

As of now my Mother, wife & kid are not planning to migrate along with me, so applying as single applicant. 

Do I need to enter details of them under the section mentioned above while filling online application. If so do I need to submit their PCC, medicals and any other documents to the application.

Please advise....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nardecap

khanash said:


> do not worry....
> usually CO doesnt ask for medical and pcc when you have other documents pending....so once he is satisfied with the documents he will send you medical and pcc request...... and it doesnt necessarily means that you will undergo longggg security checks...


I disagree with this at least based on my own experience. I didn't upload single document thinking its still time for CO allocation (I had an understanding that it takes 8 weeks for CO allocation but I got one in around 6 weeks). Once CO was allocated a request came in for all documents including PCC and medicals. I hope this helps.

Thanks.
Cherrs.


----------



## parmeetsm

tarangoyal said:


> In india, MARA agents are very rare. you will not get easy appointments with them with your job timings. I have raised a case in consumer forum and requested for a complete refund of the fee. Lets see how things goes.
> 
> Thanks for pointing it out. I will check with the CO team email if the agent can be withdrawn. I just hope, i dont miss out an important update till then


Hi Taran,

This is what I got from your consultant's website :
Twenty 4 Seven 365 HR Worldwide Pty. Ltd., is our registered company in Australia – with our own office in Australia and our associate registration with MARA as a registered immigration agent, and years of experience in the Australia immigration industry, we bring the best services to cater every need in immigration and resettlement.

Maybe you can also check that from MARA website and raise your complaint there as well.


----------



## pakiapplicant123

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm in process of filling online application for 190 visa, got confused with below question, hoping some advise from you all...
> 
> "Non-migrating dependent family members"
> 
> As of now my Mother, wife & kid are not planning to migrate along with me, so applying as single applicant.
> 
> Do I need to enter details of them under the section mentioned above while filling online application. If so do I need to submit their PCC, medicals and any other documents to the application.
> 
> Please advise....:fingerscrossed:


You just need to give details. Their medicals etc are not required. Correct me friends if I am wrong


----------



## pakiapplicant123

Guys is there some way of changing an application after its submitted and "in progress"?


----------



## amandawilliams

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm in process of filling online application for 190 visa, got confused with below question, hoping some advise from you all...
> 
> "_Non-migrating dependent family members_"
> 
> As of now my Mother, wife & kid are not planning to migrate along with me, so applying as single applicant.
> 
> Do I need to enter details of them under the section mentioned above while filling online application. If so do I need to submit their PCC, medicals and any other documents to the application.
> 
> Please advise....:fingerscrossed:


Vamshi,

All members mentioned as non-migrating family members will have to undergo medical examination. So if they fail the test your visa application will also be rejected. 

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## felix2020

usman1984 said:


> You just need to give details. Their medicals etc are not required. Correct me friends if I am wrong


MED and PCC are required for all non-migrating dependants.


----------



## felix2020

usman1984 said:


> Guys is there some way of changing an application after its submitted and "in progress"?


You can fill form 1022 for changes in circumstances and form 1023 for notification of incorrect answers.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

felix2020 said:


> MED and PCC are required for all non-migrating dependants.


Thank you Usman and Felix for the info.

To add more, currently my mother (Govt. Employee), wife and kid doesn't have Passport, need to apply... So without passports its difficult for PCC ... am I correct. Can I later apply for parent Visa , spouse visa and child visa....would that be better idea though costs me more...


----------



## felix2020

Vamshi4happy said:


> Thank you Usman and Felix for the info.
> 
> To add more, currently my mother (Govt. Employee), wife and kid doesn't have Passport, need to apply... So without passports its difficult for PCC ... am I correct. Can I later apply for parent Visa , spouse visa and child visa....would that be better idea though costs me more...


It's not a problem at all if time is not an issue.


----------



## pakiapplicant123

Friends can you please tell me how far do we need to provide information about education. I received an email from my Adelaide team 34 after which I am revising my forms. Some places it specifically says post secondary education. Now where it is not specified in the forms, do I need to start from Montessori? In Pakistan we have secondary level which is 10 years of school education. Before that we have middle which is 8 years and primary which is 5 years. How much information do I need to provide? Secondary school is the first official education level governed by a Board. Before that its just one grade after the other.


----------



## pakiapplicant123

felix2020 said:


> You can fill form 1022 for changes in circumstances and form 1023 for notification of incorrect answers.


Thank you. Mine were incorrect answers. I realized that I had entered the highest qualification as "Other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority". However immediately after that I answered "NO" to the question asking
Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above? 

That is an incorrect answer nor not?

Plus whom do I send my form 1023 to? my case officer or the team 34 collating documents or somewhere else?


----------



## PkBlr

Hi Friends,

I am in process of uploading docs for 189 VISA. I have worked in 4 companies over 11 years and have loads of docs around this(e.g. Exp, Offer, Salary, Increment, Bank Stmnt etc) for each of them.

I thought of making one file per company which starts with a *Table of Contents* followed by each of the attached proofs. Also, each content items has a link to the respective pages within this file.

*Table of Contents:

<Name of the Company >
- Experience Letter
- Offer Letter
- Salary Increment Letter
- Salary Payslips
- Income Tax Return & Acknowledgement
- Bank Statements
*

Did anyone tried this? 

Will this be acceptable or will create problem. Please share your sincere advice.

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> Good morning everyone!
> I couldn't resist the stress anymore and I called DIAC this morning. The lady who answered my call, told me that I have a CO, from Adelaide Team 6 but didn't mentioned a date of allocation.
> I asked her why I did not received any contact from him/she since I lodged my visa 78 days ago...
> Anyway, last week I included my partner on my application, filling the form 1022, but she told me that it's not the correct form, and I have to sent form 1436 instead.
> 
> Let's see what happens next... :|


Hey Jullz,

Been away for a while. I'll keep an eye on your updates.
Hopefully you'll get good news soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## dchiniwal

Any grants on Saturday morning?


----------



## epahuja

I alsi got a message from skill select, it was an update regardging changes to lodgement process and point system. I tried reading about the point system changea but could not find anything. Can someone confirm what are these ...

Thanks


----------



## itisme

PkBlr said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am in process of uploading docs for 189 VISA. I have worked in 4 companies over 11 years and have loads of docs around this(e.g. Exp, Offer, Salary, Increment, Bank Stmnt etc) for each of them.
> 
> I thought of making one file per company which starts with a Table of Contents followed by each of the attached proofs. Also, each content items has a link to the respective pages within this file.
> 
> Table of Contents:
> 
> <Name of the Company >
> - Experience Letter
> - Offer Letter
> - Salary Increment Letter
> - Salary Payslips
> - Income Tax Return & Acknowledgement
> - Bank Statements
> 
> 
> Did anyone tried this?
> 
> Will this be acceptable or will create problem. Please share your sincere advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pk


This approach my be little confusing to Co. Only for the reason that you will not have right category to choose while uploading the documents.

I suggest you to create one pdf per category of document. Table of contents can be company names you have worked with.

Hope it helps!! All the best!


----------



## sudeep22

Got my grant today


----------



## svshinde83

sudeep22 said:


> Got my grant today


Congratulations !!! Welcome to the club of VISA Granted People


----------



## keerthi5

Congrats shivkaundal !!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

My timeline is same as yours, I too had lodged on 10-Oct, but have not heard of any progress in my case since then. Wish my day comes soon.





shivkaundal said:


> All....
> 
> I got the Grant today. .... very happy. ...
> 
> Firetoy.... Thanks for prediction. You qre awesome. My stamp please......
> 
> I get a lot of knowledge from this forum and I would like to thank its members. I will keep on contributing to tgis forum as per my experience.....
> 
> Thanks shiv


----------



## manilaoz

sudeep22 said:


> Got my grant today


Congratulations!! Off for an Ozzie Christmas?!!


----------



## manilaoz

sudeep22 said:


> Got my grant today


First grant this day!! What's your team and CO initials?


----------



## sendshaz

sudeep22 said:


> Got my grant today


Hello,
Congrats for getting grant.Pls let us know which team and CO initials?Thanks.


----------



## simmi_mahmud

My med, PCC and Pay certificate is sent and Form-80 will be sent today. 
My agent says they would take 2 and 1/2 months for medical clearance!! 
Friends, is that true????


----------



## Maverick7185

Hi Everyone,

I have been going through the posts in this forum for sometime now and it has been very helpful. I have been a silent observer till now and joined today finally


----------



## Maverick7185

simmi_mahmud said:


> My med, PCC and Pay certificate is sent and Form-80 will be sent today.
> My agent says they would take 2 and 1/2 months for medical clearance!!
> Friends, is that true????


Hi Simmi, I don't think So. If everything is ok, you can expect the medicals to get cleared in a couple of weeks


----------



## yasirfarabi

I've applied for 190 on 23 Oct, CO assigned 20 Nov, Team 2 Adelaide, Initial: RL. Got an email on 20 Nov requesting to upload some docs, although everything was front loaded since 16th Nov. Since 26 Nov whatever docs I've uploaded have been showing "Received" status. No further contact from CO.

How do I know if my application is going through security check or not? And generally how long after CO assigned, we can know if our application is going through security check or not. Will the CO notify me, do I have to ask? 

Thanks


----------



## Rikki15

Hi All,
Could anybody of you advise me the meaning of below mail received from CO, when i requested for the status.

" Currently you application is under assessment ".

The above one liner was sent to me as a reply.
Now please tell me what is the meaning of word assessment?? some guess:

1) Still in progress??
2) All documents are accepted and its at final stage of assessment??
3) Or its been sent out for external check???


----------



## Maverick7185

sudeep22 said:


> Got my grant today


Congrats Sudeep for the golden mail. The journey begins for you...


----------



## Maverick7185

felix2020 said:


> "Received" status doesn't mean CO assignment.


I agree with felix


----------



## suman.cuet

Hello,
CO has requested Meds n PCC. But in another attachment (file name: "Request for Information-Detailed Info), it is suggested to delay Meds n PCC. the msg is pested below-

"PLEASE NOTE: Your application will undergo mandatory checks that are undertaken
by external agencies. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to
another depending on individual circumstances.
Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your
application as some cases may take 12 months.
Please note that as the checks are being conducted by external agencies, I will be unable to
provide you with any updates regarding the progress of the checks as I will only be notified
once they have been completed.
Please be assured I will be monitoring your application weekly and if further information is
required we will contact you.
Because of this time period it is suggested you delay obtaining your health assessment
and overseas police clearances until later next year. Health assessments and police
clearances are generally only valid for 12 months and the expiry date of the assessments
will determine the date you are required to arrive in Australia."

Can anyone pls suggest or Guide, should i go for MedsnPCC now? and why there are contradictory request?


----------



## Maverick7185

Rikki15 said:


> Hi All,
> Could anybody of you advise me the meaning of below mail received from CO, when i requested for the status.
> 
> " Currently you application is under assessment ".
> 
> The above one liner was sent to me as a reply.
> Now please tell me what is the meaning of word assessment?? some guess:
> 
> 1) Still in progress??
> 2) All documents are accepted and its at final stage of assessment??
> 3) Or its been sent out for external check???


Hi Rikki, this means that the application status is still in progress and your documents are being assessed. Guys, please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Maverick7185

Nik_S said:


> Guys strange thing happened with me, I had lodged my visa (189) on 16th Oct and I directly got my grant today. The CO sent me an email and attached the grant in it! This was really surprising.
> 
> 
> CO was from Team 4 by the way...
> 
> I am very happy and I am already planning my travel.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DesiTadka

The request is given to you so that you know that it's required. That said, your last date of entry after visa grant is one year from the PCC or Medical exam. So if the external checks takes 12 months or more, you would be in trouble so they are saying delay your meds and PCC. You should wait for 3-4 months and go for meds and PCC.


suman.cuet said:


> Hello,
> CO has requested Meds n PCC. But in another attachment (file name: "Request for Information-Detailed Info), it is suggested to delay Meds n PCC. the msg is pested below-
> 
> "PLEASE NOTE: Your application will undergo mandatory checks that are undertaken
> by external agencies. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to
> another depending on individual circumstances.
> Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your
> application as some cases may take 12 months.
> Please note that as the checks are being conducted by external agencies, I will be unable to
> provide you with any updates regarding the progress of the checks as I will only be notified
> once they have been completed.
> Please be assured I will be monitoring your application weekly and if further information is
> required we will contact you.
> Because of this time period it is suggested you delay obtaining your health assessment
> and overseas police clearances until later next year. Health assessments and police
> clearances are generally only valid for 12 months and the expiry date of the assessments
> will determine the date you are required to arrive in Australia."
> 
> Can anyone pls suggest or Guide, should i go for MedsnPCC now? and why there are contradictory request?


----------



## suman.cuet

DesiTadka said:


> The request is given to you so that you know that it's required. That said, your last date of entry after visa grant is one year from the PCC or Medical exam. So if the external checks takes 12 months or more, you would be in trouble so they are saying delay your meds and PCC. You should wait for 3-4 months and go for meds and PCC.


But as per rule, applicant should upload/sent all requested docs by 28th days.....


----------



## NeoWilson

suman.cuet said:


> But as per rule, applicant should upload/sent all requested docs by 28th days.....


Incorrect. Applicant should lodge their application within 60 days of EOI invitation which you have already done so


----------



## manilaoz

Maverick7185 said:


> Congratulations!!!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!! We can feel your excitement from your post!)


Under which team and CO initials please?!?

We're happy for you!


----------



## Sunlight11

suman.cuet said:


> But as per rule, applicant should upload/sent all requested docs by 28th days.....


If CO specifically asked for MED and PCC, just complete and upload those, you may not have to wait 12 months.


----------



## suman.cuet

NeoWilson said:


> Incorrect. Applicant should lodge their application within 60 days of EOI invitation which you have already done so


I wasn't talking about application timeline after invitation but the timeline for providing docs to co after getting request for addtional docs


----------



## suman.cuet

Sunlight11 said:


> If CO specifically asked for MED and PCC, just complete and upload those, you may not have to wait 12 months.


Thanks bro. Actually in the "request checklist" attachment it is mentioned pcc for both me and my wife and meds for all 3 including my child


----------



## Sunlight11

suman.cuet said:


> Thanks bro. Actually in the "request checklist" attachment it is mentioned pcc for both me and my wife and meds for all 3 including my child


Yes that's more of a reason to upload now, because as you are having to send 3 MEDs, chances are that atleast anyone may go to MOC for further review, which will take around 3-4 months if I am not mistaken .... So if you upload those later, and CO sends for MED referral, you may have to wait for those additional months before CO gets the referred results and issues the Grant.

So upload now and let the proceedings go in parallel ..

I'm planning to upload PCC and MED by December as well.


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations sudeep22


----------



## dchiniwal

Firetoy, get your crystal ball predictions for me. Still waiting for the grant 

PM from Brisbane, T34...come on get that grant letter out for me Quick


----------



## weel

PkBlr said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am in process of uploading docs for 189 VISA. I have worked in 4 companies over 11 years and have loads of docs around this(e.g. Exp, Offer, Salary, Increment, Bank Stmnt etc) for each of them.
> 
> I thought of making one file per company which starts with a *Table of Contents* followed by each of the attached proofs. Also, each content items has a link to the respective pages within this file.
> 
> *Table of Contents:
> 
> <Name of the Company >
> - Experience Letter
> - Offer Letter
> - Salary Increment Letter
> - Salary Payslips
> - Income Tax Return & Acknowledgement
> - Bank Statements
> *
> 
> Did anyone tried this?
> 
> Will this be acceptable or will create problem. Please share your sincere advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pk


Hi 

I did the same thing for my previous 3 employments. This is much better and this will help your CO to process your application quickly and efficiently without any additional employment verifications with your employers. We should give much evidence as possible for every claim. In addition to this, when you get the employer letters it's much better to directly address to the DIAC.


----------



## suman.cuet

Adelaide GSM Team 13 asked for sending form-80 & 1221
But CO from another team (brisbane.gsm.team33) asked for meds and pcc.

Why different team asked different docs. As per i knew, only assigned CO ask for additional/require docs/info........


----------



## adnan qadir

Hi 

I have applied for 190 Visa in Late October 2013. CO was allocated from team 2, with initials RF, on 15 November 2013 and and request for some documents including form 80 and 1221 (but not PCC and medical). My status of application was previously "in progress", however yesterday it was changed to "Application received". What does it means?


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Hi Expats, 

I'm about to lodge 190 visa, I'm not including spouse and kid as non migrating dependents while filling online application. Question here is, will case officer ask for spouse passport, PCC, health etc... though I am not including her in my application.

Because, yet to apply for spouse passport.

Please advise..


----------



## yasirfarabi

yasirfarabi said:


> I've applied for 190 on 23 Oct, CO assigned 20 Nov, Team 2 Adelaide, Initial: RL. Got an email on 20 Nov requesting to upload some docs, although everything was front loaded since 16th Nov. Since 26 Nov whatever docs I've uploaded have been showing "Received" status. No further contact from CO.
> 
> How do I know if my application is going through security check or not? And generally how long after CO assigned, we can know if our application is going through security check or not. Will the CO notify me, do I have to ask?
> 
> Thanks


Somebody? Anybody?

Plus, I saw that for some of the applicants in the "Request for information - Detailed Information" attachment it says that the application will go through external check. My document doesn't say so. So does it mean anything?


----------



## sendshaz

yasirfarabi said:


> Somebody? Anybody?
> 
> Plus, I saw that for some of the applicants in the "Request for information - Detailed Information" attachment it says that the application will go through external check. My document doesn't say so. So does it mean anything?


Hello,
No need to worry.There are many members on this forum waiting for their grants patiently.This CO is very slow.She has only one standard reply for every one.Application is subject to routene pocess and may take 8-13 weeks.SO,all the best and hope we all get our grants this week.


----------



## adnan qadir

Sorry for the mistake its not RL its RF


----------



## yasirfarabi

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> No need to worry.There are many members on this forum waiting for their grants patiently.This CO is very slow.She has only one standard reply for every one.Application is subject to routene pocess and may take 8-13 weeks.SO,all the best and hope we all get our grants this week.



thanks very much for your kind reply. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tarangoyal

parmeetsm said:


> Hi Taran,
> 
> This is what I got from your consultant's website :
> Twenty 4 Seven 365 HR Worldwide Pty. Ltd., is our registered company in Australia – with our own office in Australia and our associate registration with MARA as a registered immigration agent, and years of experience in the Australia immigration industry, we bring the best services to cater every need in immigration and resettlement.
> 
> Maybe you can also check that from MARA website and raise your complaint there as well.


Thanks for pointing it out. I am heading for the complaint on MARA website.

Consumer complaint already done.


----------



## Black_Rose

sudeep22 said:


> Got my grant today


congratulation!!!


----------



## adnan qadir

Please guide

I am Pakistani national and have lived in two cities of Pakistan in the last 10 years. Currently i am living in Islamabad for last 1 year. Previously i was in Rawalpindi. Do i need to submitted PPC for both cities or PCC from one will fulfill the objective.


----------



## Rider

suman.cuet said:


> Adelaide GSM Team 13 asked for sending form-80 & 1221
> But CO from another team (brisbane.gsm.team33) asked for meds and pcc.
> 
> Why different team asked different docs. As per i knew, only assigned CO ask for additional/require docs/info........


No need to worry, submit the docs as soon as possible and relax. 

You are lucky to get ur CO allocation very quickly. Wish you all the very best for your VISA. Happy weekend.


----------



## praskr

Hi All,
I have applied for PCC at Hyderabad PSK last Friday and as per their new requirement , it is mandatory to provide the VISA application acknowledgement and summary form (For PR applicants).As per them, the rules have changed 3 months back and they no longer providing PCC unless we show them copy of VISA application ack and summary . So take a copy of them along with other required documents while applying for PCC with PSK.

This is done to stop Misuse of PCC.

Thanks


----------



## nagravi

praskr said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for PCC at Hyderabad PSK last Friday and as per their new requirement , it is mandatory to provide the VISA application acknowledgement and summary form (For PR applicants).As per them, the rules have changed 3 months back and they no longer providing PCC unless we show them copy of VISA application ack and summary . So take a copy of them along with other required documents while applying for PCC with PSK.
> 
> This is done to stop Misuse of PCC.
> 
> Thanks


In this month only I applied for my wife pcc in Bangalore PSk. But they didn't ask any visa letter or acknowledgement. Simply they issued the pcc


----------



## ssaditya

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Expats, I'm about to lodge 190 visa, I'm not including spouse and kid as non migrating dependents while filling online application. Question here is, will case officer ask for spouse passport, PCC, health etc... though I am not including her in my application. Because, yet to apply for spouse passport. Please advise..


No need for that and you can also add them with your application during the processing once her passport is ready but u should do that in change in circumstance

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## suman.cuet

Rider said:


> No need to worry, submit the docs as soon as possible and relax.
> 
> You are lucky to get ur CO allocation very quickly. Wish you all the very best for your VISA. Happy weekend.


thanks bro.


----------



## mithu93ku

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I'm about to lodge 190 visa, I'm not including spouse and kid as non migrating dependents while filling online application. Question here is, will case officer ask for spouse passport, PCC, health etc... though I am not including her in my application.
> 
> Because, yet to apply for spouse passport.
> 
> Please advise..


Hello *Vamshi4happy*,
What do you mean by " I'm not including spouse and kid as non migrating dependents while filling online application"? 

Would you include them now or later or never?


----------



## rits:

sudeep22 said:


> Got my grant today


Congratulations dude


----------



## ArpitMittal

Hi Guys,

I noticed following in my e-visa application:

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
Attachments provided"

Does it mean that a CO has been allocated to my case and he/she has verified and cleared the medicals?
OR
It just means that the medical reports have been uploaded by the hospital ?

Basically I want to know that whether my Application has been allocated a CO or not.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## khatri

suman.cuet said:


> Hello,
> CO has requested Meds n PCC. But in another attachment (file name: "Request for Information-Detailed Info), it is suggested to delay Meds n PCC. the msg is pested below-
> 
> "PLEASE NOTE: Your application will undergo mandatory checks that are undertaken
> by external agencies. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to
> another depending on individual circumstances.
> Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your
> application as some cases may take 12 months.
> Please note that as the checks are being conducted by external agencies, I will be unable to
> provide you with any updates regarding the progress of the checks as I will only be notified
> once they have been completed.
> Please be assured I will be monitoring your application weekly and if further information is
> required we will contact you.
> Because of this time period it is suggested you delay obtaining your health assessment
> and overseas police clearances until later next year. Health assessments and police
> clearances are generally only valid for 12 months and the expiry date of the assessments
> will determine the date you are required to arrive in Australia."
> 
> Can anyone pls suggest or Guide, should i go for MedsnPCC now? and why there are contradictory request?


What could be their criteria to send applications for external checks? Does any of your ancestors is from Russian, Chinese or Arabic origin or have you visisted any of these countries?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ahmedhasan

Mithu, Firetoy & Felix ,

I am subclass 190 SN do I entitle for the family assistance and medicare or not since nothing mentioned in the website for my right and obligation ,

please advise since I have no one in WA ask him to advise me 

Best Regards,

my first entry will be December end 2013


----------



## Rider

ArpitMittal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I noticed following in my e-visa application:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> Attachments provided"
> 
> Does it mean that a CO has been allocated to my case and he/she has verified and cleared the medicals?
> OR
> It just means that the medical reports have been uploaded by the hospital ?
> 
> Basically I want to know that whether my Application has been allocated a CO or not.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


It means "Your medical is clear, and good to go". It doesn't mean that you have got CO. But if you have already uploaded all the docs upfront, you will never know if CO is allocated or not. You may get direct grant. All the best


----------



## mithu93ku

ahmedhasan said:


> Mithu, Firetoy & Felix ,
> 
> I am subclass 190 SN do I entitle for the family assistance and medicare or not since nothing mentioned in the website for my right and obligation ,
> 
> please advise since I have no one in WA ask him to advise me
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> my first entry will be December end 2013


Dear *ahmedhasan*,
Do not get your query . What do you want to know?


----------



## ahmedhasan

mithu93ku said:


> Dear *ahmedhasan*,
> Do not get your query . What do you want to know?


I meant that I heard some visa classes do not entitle for medicare nor family assistance (children ) since I am skilled nominated subclass 190 to WA .

is that correct or not 
thanks mithu


----------



## mithu93ku

ahmedhasan said:


> I meant that I heard that some visa classes do not entitle for medicare nor family assistance (children ) since I am skilled nominated subclass 190 to WA .
> 
> is that correct or not
> thanks mithu


You are entitle for both as now you are a PR holder.:hat:


----------



## ahmedhasan

there is nothing in the website mentioned about the rights of the visa subclass 190 nor the obligation of the migrants to the Oz.

I have checked the website of IMMI but no specific regulation for each visa since all said that we have permanent residence to work and live in Oz Land


----------



## mithu93ku

ahmedhasan said:


> I meant that I heard some visa classes do not entitle for medicare nor family assistance (children ) since I am skilled nominated subclass 190 to WA .
> 
> is that correct or not
> thanks mithu


See also what 190 visa offer to you..


> This is a permanent residence visa. It allows you and any family members who have also been granted this visa to:
> 
> 
> stay in Australia indefinitely
> work and study in Australia
> enrol in Medicare, Australia's scheme for health-related care and expenses
> apply for Australian citizenship (if you are eligible)
> sponsor eligible relatives for permanent residence
> travel to and from Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted (after that time, you will need a resident return visa or another visa to return to Australia).
> You can also access certain social security payments (subject to waiting periods).


----------



## ahmedhasan

mithu93ku said:


> You are entitle for both as now you are a PR holder.:hat:


Thanks Mithu but is there any website that handle each visa class individually or all are the same.


----------



## mithu93ku

ahmedhasan said:


> there is nothing in the website mentioned about the rights of the visa subclass 190 nor the obligation of the migrants to the Oz.
> 
> I have checked the website of IMMI but no specific regulation for each visa since all said that we have permanent residence to work and live in Oz Land


No. You have to search carefully . See my earlier post.


----------



## mithu93ku

ahmedhasan said:


> Thanks Mithu but is there any website that handle each visa class individually or all are the same.


handle each visa class individually


----------



## HUNKJATT

Hello guys...

posting for the first time but a big fan of this forum for last 3-4 months 

Any one from you with CO initials V from team 8 adelaide?

I have lodged my application in July 2013,

CO contacted in Sept 2013.

uploaded all docs OCT ...

BUT NO REPLY or contact from CO side...

What to do?:deadhorse:


----------



## Banz

Dear Friends

Its so much cooperative forum. I just register today to get help from great people in it.

I have a confusion and going thru a great worry. I have 190 visa invitation and had applied accordingly. I did claim for work experience including 8 months with one employer were i was hired on paid work subject to the approval of funds they applied for donors agencies. Unfortunately the time took for approval of projects funds I was not paid. I then got another job and left but the employers issued me experience letter with full time, 40 hrs/week, five days a week.
Since I have no agent and going to all steps by myself in this process. I have claimed this experience (8 months) in ACS assessment. Now my visa process has entered in final stage and my CO requested me for additional documents (payslips, bank statements with salary deposts, TAX return etc) for my work experiences. I have sent requested docs for the other claimed experience but for this experience where I did not get salary though it was professional work full time 40 hrs/week, I did not provide evidence for this. 
I contacted my previous employer, They agreed that they can issue one letter in which they can mention the reasons of not paying salary though it was full time professional work, 40 hrs/week.

Given the genuine situation please help me and guide me so that my this unpaid work experience for which I have claimed points be considered by CO. My employer also worry about my case because i have no records of this claim but just have experience letter and one more letter which they can issue me for mentioning reasons not paying salary of this full time work (8 months) with them.

Please share your ideas, and every single words from you will be written with golden memories of my life. I hope from your all for the guidance.

Regards


----------



## ahmedhasan

mithu93ku said:


> handle each visa class individually


Thanks , i will go thru all of them one by one now since I am in need for them .


----------



## mithu93ku

HUNKJATT said:


> Hello guys...
> 
> posting for the first time but a big fan of this forum for last 3-4 months
> 
> Any one from you with CO initials V from team 8 adelaide?
> 
> I have lodged my application in July 2013,
> 
> CO contacted in Sept 2013.
> 
> uploaded all docs OCT ...
> 
> BUT NO REPLY or contact from CO side...
> 
> What to do?:deadhorse:


What is your visa sub-class? 190 or 189 or 489?


----------



## mithu93ku

ahmedhasan said:


> Thanks , i will go thru all of them one by one now since I am in need for them .


Why you need all of them, ahmedhasan? you need only 190 Subclass.


----------



## HUNKJATT

Banz said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Its so much cooperative forum. I just register today to get help from great people in it.
> 
> I have a confusion and going thru a great worry. I have 190 visa invitation and had applied accordingly. I did claim for work experience including 8 months with one employer were i was hired on paid work subject to the approval of funds they applied for donors agencies. Unfortunately the time took for approval of projects funds I was not paid. I then got another job and left but the employers issued me experience letter with full time, 40 hrs/week, five days a week.
> Since I have no agent and going to all steps by myself in this process. I have claimed this experience (8 months) in ACS assessment. Now my visa process has entered in final stage and my CO requested me for additional documents (payslips, bank statements with salary deposts, TAX return etc) for my work experiences. I have sent requested docs for the other claimed experience but for this experience where I did not get salary though it was professional work full time 40 hrs/week, I did not provide evidence for this.
> I contacted my previous employer, They agreed that they can issue one letter in which they can mention the reasons of not paying salary though it was full time professional work, 40 hrs/week.
> 
> Given the genuine situation please help me and guide me so that my this unpaid work experience for which I have claimed points be considered by CO. My employer also worry about my case because i have no records of this claim but just have experience letter and one more letter which they can issue me for mentioning reasons not paying salary of this full time work (8 months) with them.
> 
> Please share your ideas, and every single words from you will be written with golden memories of my life. I hope from your all for the guidance.
> 
> Regards


Hello !

First you can provide letter from your employer...

Second you can try to collect the attendance register of employees at your employer in which your presence at that time could be shown ...


----------



## HUNKJATT

mithu93ku said:


> what is your visa sub-class? 190 or 189 or 489?


489


----------



## mithu93ku

HUNKJATT said:


> 489


Is it family sponsored ?


----------



## raso

I have applied 190. CO requested medical. Do I need to inform CO that I have done my medical last week.


----------



## HUNKJATT

mithu93ku said:


> Is it family sponsored ?


YES MITHU....

I am really in a state of restlessness uke:

My CO is very very slow


----------



## HUNKJATT

raso said:


> I have applied 190. CO requested medical. Do I need to inform CO that I have done my medical last week.


Tell him politely .. 

He may also get it in coming week..

Send your HAP ID and tell him that you have already gone through it


----------



## mithu93ku

raso said:


> I have applied 190. CO requested medical. Do I need to inform CO that I have done my medical last week.


Yes , *raso*, you have to inform your CO about it .


----------



## HUNKJATT

HUNKJATT said:


> YES MITHU....
> 
> I am really in a state of restlessness uke:
> 
> My CO is very very slow


SHED SOME HOPE MITHU !

You are one of the experienced Expat ...


----------



## jre05

mithu93ku said:


> Yes , *raso*, you have to inform your CO about it .


Hi Mithu :wave: good morning, what you doing 

We have an invitation round today :hat:


----------



## HUNKJATT

GUYS Share your experiences about TEAM 8 Adelaide...


----------



## simmi_mahmud

raso said:


> I have applied 190. CO requested medical. Do I need to inform CO that I have done my medical last week.


send him the receipts scanned copy.


----------



## Banz

Dear Friends

Its so much cooperative forum. I just register today to get help from great people in it.

I have a confusion and going thru a great worry. I have 190 visa invitation and had applied accordingly. I did claim for work experience including 8 months with one employer were i was hired on paid work subject to the approval of funds they applied for donors agencies. Unfortunately the time took for approval of projects funds I was not paid. I then got another job and left but the employers issued me experience letter with full time, 40 hrs/week, five days a week.
Since I have no agent and going to all steps by myself in this process. I have claimed this experience (8 months) in ACS assessment. Now my visa process has entered in final stage and my CO requested me for additional documents (payslips, bank statements with salary deposts, TAX return etc) for my work experiences. I have sent requested docs for the other claimed experience but for this experience where I did not get salary though it was professional work full time 40 hrs/week, I did not provide evidence for this.
I contacted my previous employer, They agreed that they can issue one letter in which they can mention the reasons of not paying salary though it was full time professional work, 40 hrs/week.

Given the genuine situation please help me and guide me so that my this unpaid work experience for which I have claimed points be considered by CO. My employer also worry about my case because i have no records of this claim but just have experience letter and one more letter which they can issue me for mentioning reasons not paying salary of this full time work (8 months) with them.

Please share your ideas, and every single words from you will be written with golden memories of my life. I hope from your all for the guidance.
Reply me here or send me your suggestions on: nhb144 at gmail com

Regards


----------



## raso

mithu93ku said:


> Yes , *raso*, you have to inform your CO about it .


Is it sufficient to upload scanned receipt to e-visa?


----------



## sudeep22

thank you...i am already in Australia 






manilaoz said:


> Congratulations!! Off for an Ozzie Christmas?!!


----------



## sudeep22

Yeah i never got CO i applied with complete application and straight away got grant! Was team 4 and initials MK





manilaoz said:


> First grant this day!! What's your team and CO initials?


----------



## ahmedhasan

mithu93ku said:


> Why you need all of them, ahmedhasan? you need only 190 Subclass.


I meant I will go thru the one of the 190 not all your thread or all visa classes

Thanks Mithu


----------



## Banz

HUNKJATT said:


> Hello !
> 
> First you can provide letter from your employer...
> 
> Second you can try to collect the attendance register of employees at your employer in which your presence at that time could be shown ...



Thanks for your prompt reply

I can provide the letter from employer to tell the reasons of unpaid.
This experience was back 5 years in my home country and I am afraid to get attendance register but employer can mention in letter that it was 9 am to 5 pm, 40 hrs/week, five days a week.

I am just worry for the paid and unpaid words in immigration as i have read some weeks before that unpaid work is not be considered for claiming points. But unpaid work as per definition is voluntarily, internships etc. But i was unpaid because of not approval of donors funds for employer though i was full time employee with subject to availability of funds for my pay.

Any further suggestions ?


----------



## sendshaz

Hello,
Did anybody notice date and status changed on e visa page on uploaded docs yesterday???


----------



## adnan qadir

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> Did anybody notice date and status changed on e visa page on uploaded docs yesterday???


What sort of change? 
Please elaborate


----------



## sendshaz

adnan qadir said:


> What sort of change?
> Please elaborate


Nothing much.Status from required to received and earlier date was 19/11 and now it is 30/11.Just wanted to know whether it happened to everyone as it was month end.


----------



## JJ_TN

sendshaz said:


> Nothing much.Status from required to received and earlier date was 19/11 and now it is 30/11.Just wanted to know whether it happened to everyone as it was month end.


Hi Sendshaz,

Most of the members in this forum says that this is not a notable change.

But I don't think this is something which can be ignored. Because this change happened to one of our forum mate (Rider) on 28/11 and to me on 29/11. And from your post, we got to know that this had happened to you on 30/11 (I can understand that this status change is normal when we start uploading the documents initially after lodging the visa - but what we are discussing here is something after 4 weeks post lodgement).

If this is just an automated system process, this should have happened to everyone on 1 day (or at least in 2 days - in case of overnight batch process / time zone difference). Also from one another post I guess the status is not getting changed if a particular document is incomplete (Example from the post: Where 2 PCC required, but one is uploaded and the other is still in progress).

In the above case, system cannot automatically restrict the status to be changed from required to received considering one document as still pending! I don't think system can identify this without any manual intervention which could be our CO 

Hence I strongly believe that CO Allocation would have happened in these cases (as Firetoy had mentioned in one of the post that the CO Allocation would happen well before the day which we think). Also to respond us by 5th or 6th week (as per the current trend), even the CO needs sometime to validate the documents what we have uploaded which clearly indicates that the CO Allocation should happen at least 1 or 2 weeks before the first contact with the applicant by email for the required documents (in case of something pending).

This is just my observation. Even this could be wrong as we don't know the exact process and timelines which is being carried out internally. Just to be optimistic, lets think that we have already got our CO Allocated 

Conclusion: We end up thinking more than what is required when we are under tremendous pressure


----------



## NBR

HUNKJATT said:


> Hello guys...
> 
> posting for the first time but a big fan of this forum for last 3-4 months
> 
> Any one from you with CO initials V from team 8 adelaide?
> 
> I have lodged my application in July 2013,
> 
> CO contacted in Sept 2013.
> 
> uploaded all docs OCT ...
> 
> BUT NO REPLY or contact from CO side...
> 
> What to do?:deadhorse:


Its the same with my case - applied for 190:
Team - 8, C0 : Viviane
No update or email from CO since the allocation date (28th Oct)


----------



## goodguy2

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Sendshaz,
> 
> Most of the members in this forum says that this is not a notable change.
> 
> But I don't think this is something which can be ignored. Because this change happened to one of our forum mate (Rider) on 28/11 and to me on 29/11. And from your post, we got to know that this had happened to you on 30/11 (I can understand that this status change is normal when we start uploading the documents initially after lodging the visa - but what we are discussing here is something after 4 weeks post lodgement).
> 
> If this is just an automated system process, this should have happened to everyone on 1 day (or at least in 2 days - in case of overnight batch process / time zone difference). Also from one another post I guess the status is not getting changed if a particular document is incomplete (Example from the post: Where 2 PCC required, but one is uploaded and the other is still in progress).
> 
> In the above case, system cannot automatically restrict the status to be changed from required to received considering one document as still pending! I don't think system can identify this without any manual intervention which could be our CO
> 
> Hence I strongly believe that CO Allocation would have happened in these cases (as Firetoy had mentioned in one of the post that the CO Allocation would happen well before the day which we think). Also to respond us by 5th or 6th week (as per the current trend), even the CO needs sometime to validate the documents what we have uploaded which clearly indicates that the CO Allocation should happen at least 1 or 2 weeks before the first contact with the applicant by email for the required documents (in case of something pending).
> 
> This is just my observation. Even this could be wrong as we don't know the exact process and timelines which is being carried out internally. Just to be optimistic, lets think that we have already got our CO Allocated
> 
> Conclusion: We end up thinking more than what is required when we are under tremendous pressure




My status from “required” to “received” changed on the 28th of November 2013. Before that date it was showing 19th November 2013. Hoping to get the Grant

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rider

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Sendshaz,
> 
> Most of the members in this forum says that this is not a notable change.
> 
> But I don't think this is something which can be ignored. Because this change happened to one of our forum mate (Rider) on 28/11 and to me on 29/11. And from your post, we got to know that this had happened to you on 30/11 (I can understand that this status change is normal when we start uploading the documents initially after lodging the visa - but what we are discussing here is something after 4 weeks post lodgement).
> 
> If this is just an automated system process, this should have happened to everyone on 1 day (or at least in 2 days - in case of overnight batch process / time zone difference). Also from one another post I guess the status is not getting changed if a particular document is incomplete (Example from the post: Where 2 PCC required, but one is uploaded and the other is still in progress).
> 
> In the above case, system cannot automatically restrict the status to be changed from required to received considering one document as still pending! I don't think system can identify this without any manual intervention which could be our CO
> 
> Hence I strongly believe that CO Allocation would have happened in these cases (as Firetoy had mentioned in one of the post that the CO Allocation would happen well before the day which we think). Also to respond us by 5th or 6th week (as per the current trend), even the CO needs sometime to validate the documents what we have uploaded which clearly indicates that the CO Allocation should happen at least 1 or 2 weeks before the first contact with the applicant by email for the required documents (in case of something pending).
> 
> This is just my observation. Even this could be wrong as we don't know the exact process and timelines which is being carried out internally. Just to be optimistic, lets think that we have already got our CO Allocated
> 
> Conclusion: We end up thinking more than what is required when we are under tremendous pressure


I agree... This week could be ours. Let's pray:typing:


----------



## nardecap

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Sendshaz,
> 
> Most of the members in this forum says that this is not a notable change.
> 
> But I don't think this is something which can be ignored. Because this change happened to one of our forum mate (Rider) on 28/11 and to me on 29/11. And from your post, we got to know that this had happened to you on 30/11 (I can understand that this status change is normal when we start uploading the documents initially after lodging the visa - but what we are discussing here is something after 4 weeks post lodgement).
> 
> If this is just an automated system process, this should have happened to everyone on 1 day (or at least in 2 days - in case of overnight batch process / time zone difference). Also from one another post I guess the status is not getting changed if a particular document is incomplete (Example from the post: Where 2 PCC required, but one is uploaded and the other is still in progress).
> 
> In the above case, system cannot automatically restrict the status to be changed from required to received considering one document as still pending! I don't think system can identify this without any manual intervention which could be our CO
> 
> Hence I strongly believe that CO Allocation would have happened in these cases (as Firetoy had mentioned in one of the post that the CO Allocation would happen well before the day which we think). Also to respond us by 5th or 6th week (as per the current trend), even the CO needs sometime to validate the documents what we have uploaded which clearly indicates that the CO Allocation should happen at least 1 or 2 weeks before the first contact with the applicant by email for the required documents (in case of something pending).
> 
> This is just my observation. Even this could be wrong as we don't know the exact process and timelines which is being carried out internally. Just to be optimistic, lets think that we have already got our CO Allocated
> 
> Conclusion: We end up thinking more than what is required when we are under tremendous pressure


Hi Guys,

The quoted example is from my case and I just want to mention that for me CO was allocated on 16th Nov as I received email requesting all the documents since I didn't front load any. This status change happened on 29th Nov and I hope this is done by CO. Anyways I believe there is no way for us to understand the rationale behind this change. So think positive and carry on with this soon to end waiting process.

Enjoy. 

Thanks,
Cheers.


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi Firetoy we are waiting for your prediction list for co and grants for the next week


----------



## NeoWilson

I am not so sure about CO changing the status guys. I uploaded docs on 19/11 and they were all "Required" but a few days ago they have all been changed to Received (Date changed to 27/11) so I suspect it is system rather than CO. Let's hope i am wrong and that everyone has a CO already. Cheers and welcome to those people who got invited today  

2 of my friends got invited just now


----------



## whatdoumean

I had uploaded my documents on Oct 28 , and initially all documents changed from Required to Received on Oct 31. Later I uploaded more documents on Nov 21 and the status changed from Required to Received on Nov 28. I spoke to the DIBP in the interim, and they said a CO was not allotted. It's appears that someone manually downloads the files to a folder at the immigration side. Not sure whether it's a CO though...


----------



## pavan.kom

nardecap said:


> Hi Guys, The quoted example is from my case and I just want to mention that for me CO was allocated on 16th Nov as I received email requesting all the documents since I didn't front load any. This status change happened on 29th Nov and I hope this is done by CO. Anyways I believe there is no way for us to understand the rationale behind this change. So think positive and carry on with this soon to end waiting process. Enjoy. Thanks, Cheers.


Hi guys
I have been seeing so many replies for the post. But to my knowledge I don't think no co has allocated for all the cases that happened to c the change
Because I lodged my visa on 22/11 uploaded all the docs on 29/11. As soon as I did the status changed to received. Now all my docs are showing received status... So do u think I got a CO allocated within a week...
May b it's how the system works from now on
Just sharing my thoughts


----------



## fraborg01

good morning to EVERYONE!!!!!


OUR GRANT IS HERE!!!!!!
THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT ESPECIALLY FIRETOY.

HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT. ))))) :rockon:


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

fraborg01*








​



fraborg01 said:


> good morning to EVERYONE!!!!!
> 
> 
> OUR GRANT IS HERE!!!!!!
> THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT ESPECIALLY FIRETOY.
> 
> HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT. ))))) :rockon:


----------



## JJ_TN

Hey Firetoy,

Predictions for this week please! We are waiting for your predictions!!!


----------



## Firetoy

*People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:*

mandeeps
maddy13885
Keerthi5
murali2706
ds99
srmumtaz
maddy84
Snow
jenifer_hn
RajXetri
S_kumar16
rider
JJ_TN
rjx
whatdoumean
khanash
Srmalik
ArpitMittal


*Good luck for those with CO allocated*:

Praveenreddy
Rahul987
weel
fraborg01 *GRANTED*
aa2312
verg
expat2aus
tarangoyal
Vtn
Anshul.31
Ginger
dchiniwal
Rushi
Ethane
Stargaze
Simmi_mahmud
Sazzad H
Nardecap
mcclaik
HarryAdd
murali2610
rakithaw
sendshaz
Timur
nagravi
rashid.amm
deepajose
au applicant
Oz2013
WizzyWizz
Jullz
Urlacher
usman1984
coolbuddy2013
Heemu
jcgallegoh
ammu1983
Drshk
babu_84
hrsid
mohsinhere
SUJITH singh
harshaldesai
Sad Fishie
dippradhan
Maria_Sal
florence1222
jerry9
lotustss
Nsaini23
solarik
salf
bhupesh545
Amitso
Rikki15


----------



## Sad Fishie

Thank you for adding me Firetoy !


----------



## JJ_TN

Thanks a lot for your predictions Firetoy!


----------



## Rushi

Thanks for adding me Firetoy ......:second:

Rushi


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations fraborg01


----------



## TheItGuy

*any predictions are welcome*

GUYS PREDICTions... I had applied for NSW ss and my process is taking way too much time as compared to the other members in the forum. The recent is, that I got an email from my CO requesting my medical checkup on the 18th of NOV , I got the checkup under the requested HAPID on the 21st of NOV, m waiting for the VISA grant as no other documents were requested. Its the 2nd of Dec today. Could you give me a prediction on when I can expect the grant.

thanks a lot


----------



## ahappystone

*Is it possible get granted by Chrimstmas*

It is happy to see those have got their final grant. I lodged on 11 Nov, and it becomes painful for the endless waiting. It seems CO allocation is extremely slow these days. Is it still possible to get granted before Christmas? Otherwise, it could be a long delay to Jan 2014..... Below is my info, I think it is not reflected in the Sheet. Firetoy, could you give me an estimation? 

Onshore / Offshore: Offshore
Visa Class: 190
Nationality Country: Chinese
Migrating State: NSW
Occupation Code: 222311 - Financial Investment Adviser
Skill Assessment: 12 Oct 2013
EOI Lodged: 14 Oct 2013 
Points: 60 
Invitation Received 5 Nov 2013
Date Lodged 11 Nov 2013
Ack. Date 11 Nov 2013
CO Allocation Date Pending




Firetoy said:


> *People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:*
> 
> mandeeps
> maddy13885
> Keerthi5
> murali2706
> ds99
> srmumtaz
> maddy84
> Snow
> jenifer_hn
> RajXetri
> S_kumar16
> rider
> JJ_TN
> rjx
> whatdoumean
> khanash
> Srmalik
> ArpitMittal
> 
> 
> *Good luck for those with CO allocated*:
> 
> Praveenreddy
> Rahul987
> weel
> fraborg01 *GRANTED*
> aa2312
> verg
> expat2aus
> tarangoyal
> Vtn
> Anshul.31
> Ginger
> dchiniwal
> Rushi
> Ethane
> Stargaze
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H
> Nardecap
> mcclaik
> HarryAdd
> murali2610
> rakithaw
> sendshaz
> Timur
> nagravi
> rashid.amm
> deepajose
> au applicant
> Oz2013
> WizzyWizz
> Jullz
> Urlacher
> usman1984
> coolbuddy2013
> Heemu
> jcgallegoh
> ammu1983
> Drshk
> babu_84
> hrsid
> mohsinhere
> SUJITH singh
> harshaldesai
> Sad Fishie
> dippradhan
> Maria_Sal
> florence1222
> jerry9
> lotustss
> Nsaini23
> solarik
> salf
> bhupesh545
> Amitso
> Rikki15


----------



## TheItGuy

*Coinceide*



Rushi said:


> Thanks for adding me Firetoy ......:second:
> 
> Rushi


Hi Rushi..,

My timeline somewhat coincides with yours were u asked by the co to get the medicals done ??

I got my medicals done on the 18th of NOV 2013


----------



## Rushi

TheItGuy said:


> Hi Rushi..,
> 
> My timeline somewhat coincides with yours were u asked by the co to get the medicals done ??
> 
> I got my medicals done on the 18th of NOV 2013



Yes.. my medicals done on 20th Nov and still waiting for the grant......

Rushi


----------



## Ben 10

Firetoy said:


> *People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:*
> 
> mandeeps
> maddy13885
> Keerthi5
> murali2706
> ds99
> srmumtaz
> maddy84
> Snow
> jenifer_hn
> RajXetri
> S_kumar16
> rider
> JJ_TN
> rjx
> whatdoumean
> khanash
> Srmalik
> ArpitMittal
> 
> 
> *Good luck for those with CO allocated*:
> 
> Praveenreddy
> Rahul987
> weel
> fraborg01 *GRANTED*
> aa2312
> verg
> expat2aus
> tarangoyal
> Vtn
> Anshul.31
> Ginger
> dchiniwal
> Rushi
> Ethane
> Stargaze
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H
> Nardecap
> mcclaik
> HarryAdd
> murali2610
> rakithaw
> sendshaz
> Timur
> nagravi
> rashid.amm
> deepajose
> au applicant
> Oz2013
> WizzyWizz
> Jullz
> Urlacher
> usman1984
> coolbuddy2013
> Heemu
> jcgallegoh
> ammu1983
> Drshk
> babu_84
> hrsid
> mohsinhere
> SUJITH singh
> harshaldesai
> Sad Fishie
> dippradhan
> Maria_Sal
> florence1222
> jerry9
> lotustss
> Nsaini23
> solarik
> salf
> bhupesh545
> Amitso
> Rikki15


Why you not considering me ..!
I am waiting for long time !:target:


----------



## Rushi

Still waiting...when this will over?? 
I'm totally fed up now :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:

Rushi


----------



## ahappystone

Rushi said:


> Still waiting...when this will over??
> I'm totally fed up now :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
> 
> Rushi


I lodged one month later then you. At least you have your CO assigned. I am still waiting for my CO. It seems CO allocation for 190 visa has no visual progress in the past two weeks. Anyone could have an update on this? Has the Christmas holiday began?


----------



## WizzyWizz

Waaah! Usually for Singapore based applicants the grant comes after the SG PCC was sent. So, my CO's initial contact to me was 23 October and I sent my Singapore Police Clearance 1 November. I feel that my CO wasn't able to see it so, I uploaded it again 12 November and for the longest time it was just "required". Today I checked my eVisa and noticed that he "received" it last 30 Nov (that's the 2nd time he "received" my SG PCC) I hope he will have a decision soon. Not sure what taking him soooooo long to decide when he only asked me for the SG PCC


----------



## dchiniwal

The elusive grant continues to make my days more anxious.

My CO by the looks of it is already celebrating Xmas and on a long long leave. Damm it.

Its been since 27th, Nov last she contacted me. Should I call her? Email her?

I was sooooo hopeful that she would grant this morning


----------



## dchiniwal

Rushi said:


> Still waiting...when this will over??
> I'm totally fed up now :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
> 
> Rushi


Rushi,

Do you have a CO allocated? We both have applied on same day. 

I have a CO allocated who is on hibernate since 27th


----------



## Rushi

dchiniwal said:


> Rushi,
> 
> Do you have a CO allocated? We both have applied on same day.
> 
> I have a CO allocated who is on hibernate since 27th


Yes.. CO allocated on 13th Nov...but still waiting for my grant


----------



## dchiniwal

Rushi said:


> Yes.. CO allocated on 13th Nov...but still waiting for my grant


Which team?

My case is with PM, T34, Brisbane.


----------



## Rushi

dchiniwal said:


> Which team?
> 
> My case is with PM, T34, Brisbane.



HG, Adelaide team 8


----------



## PkBlr

Folks, there was one post on this thread on how to create HAP id for the medical. Can someone suggest.

Thanks,
-Pk


----------



## bubble_boy1981

Very Happy to say that i got my grant letter today. Please checkout my timeline . Thanks to all who helped me !!!!

Now must plan my initial trip to AUS : So many things to DO !!!!


----------



## WizzyWizz

bubble_boy1981 said:


> Very Happy to say that i got my grant letter today. Please checkout my timeline . Thanks to all who helped me !!!!
> 
> Now must plan my initial trip to AUS : So many things to DO !!!!


Congrats to you! May we know the initials and team of your CO? Thanks!


----------



## vinnie88

im sorry im not trying to have a go at anyone here but some of you are totally impatient and expect way too much from your case officers and DIBP in genral. 

it pisses me off seeing people nagging and complaining and WONDERING why their visa hasnt been granted after say, 4 or 6 weeks of CO allocation. 

Most of us come from countries where paperwork takes a long time, and im talking about little things like PCCs, Name Change applicants, passport renewals , etc...and now all of a sudden you all want your COs to grant you PERMANENT RESIDENCY STATUS in like days or weeks.... 

do you have any idea how important it is for them to check and verify your docs? they cant just assume your docs and claims are " genuine and true", specially with all the people these days who have provided fake and bogus documents in the past. 

Their website also says that processing time is 6 months for 190 and 12 months for 189. 

be grateful that your visas get granted in less than 3 months, be grateful that DIBP processes the visas MUCH MUCH faster than the formal timeline and stop complaining and harassing your officers.

the same permanent residency timeline takes YEARS in asian countries, none even exist in the middle east and it takes years for canada, dont even get me started with the US... and Permanent Residency process takes even longer in European countries. 

we have no rights to expect or complain about anything at all.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

PkBlr said:


> Folks, there was one post on this thread on how to create HAP id for the medical. Can someone suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Pk


Are you on firetoy's excel sheet.. He has shared that information and link over that workbook for creating HAP id

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Firetoy

vinnie88 said:


> im sorry im not trying to have a go at anyone here but some of you are totally impatient and expect way too much from your case officers and DIBP in genral.
> 
> it pisses me off seeing people nagging and complaining and WONDERING why their visa hasnt been granted after say, 4 or 6 weeks of CO allocation.
> 
> Most of us come from countries where paperwork takes a long time, and im talking about little things like PCCs, Name Change applicants, passport renewals , etc...and now all of a sudden you all want your COs to grant you PERMANENT RESIDENCY STATUS in like days or weeks....
> 
> do you have any idea how important it is for them to check and verify your docs? they cant just assume your docs and claims are " genuine and true", specially with all the people these days who have provided fake and bogus documents in the past.
> 
> Their website also says that processing time is 6 months for 190 and 12 months for 189.
> 
> be grateful that your visas get granted in less than 3 months, be grateful that DIBP processes the visas MUCH MUCH faster than the formal timeline and stop complaining and harassing your officers.
> 
> the same permanent residency timeline takes YEARS in asian countries, none even exist in the middle east and it takes years for canada, dont even get me started with the US... and Permanent Residency process takes even longer in European countries.
> 
> we have no rights to expect or complain about anything at all.


I don't usually reply when I'm on the phone, as I am now, but I had to after reading this post. I completely agree with vinnie88. People, be patient, and be thankful when you get a grant so easy and quick. DIBP sets time lines, Respect them!! 
Good post vinnie!


----------



## sylvia_australia

Firetoy said:


> I don't usually reply when I'm on the phone, as I am now, but I had to after reading this post. I completely agree with vinnie88. People, be patient, and be thankful when you get a grant so easy and quick. DIBP sets time lines, Respect them!!
> Good post vinnie!


Hello sir 
I am going to armidale via sydney on 22 january.
I have my known there and they give me a odd job there.
Please guide me what i should carry with me there.
It will be very kind and better if you provide some sort of list of thing that i must do before going.

Thanx 
Regards

Prem (sylvia_australia)


----------



## sigamani

Hi All,

Any checklist what are ll documents I need to enclose?

Do I need to give latest(recent) Experience Proofs,Salary slip etc? because my ACS assessment was done on Feb and EOI subitted on 23rd July 2013.I have 10 month gap to apply from ACS assessment , since I got invite today only.

Please help me



Thanks
Deiva


----------



## dchiniwal

My CO replied to me today @ 10.32 AM seeking permission to reduce my score due to work experience from 70 to 65. 

Consent has been sent to her. Hoping to get the grant sooner.

How soon is the question :-S


----------



## mithu93ku

sylvia_australia said:


> Hello sir
> I am going to armidale via sydney on 22 january.
> I have my known there and they give me a odd job there.
> Please guide me what i should carry with me there.
> It will be very kind and better if you provide some sort of list of thing that i must do before going.
> 
> Thanx
> Regards
> 
> Prem (sylvia_australia)


If I have my known there like you, ah, I could plan like you.


----------



## jerry9

bubble_boy1981 said:


> Very Happy to say that i got my grant letter today. Please checkout my timeline . Thanks to all who helped me !!!!
> 
> Now must plan my initial trip to AUS : So many things to DO !!!!


Congrats bubble_boy1981!


----------



## jerry9

Rushi said:


> HG, Adelaide team 8


I hope your Processing Team starts granting the Visa soon


----------



## WizzyWizz

vinnie88 said:


> im sorry im not trying to have a go at anyone here but some of you are totally impatient and expect way too much from your case officers and DIBP in genral.
> 
> it pisses me off seeing people nagging and complaining and WONDERING why their visa hasnt been granted after say, 4 or 6 weeks of CO allocation.
> 
> Most of us come from countries where paperwork takes a long time, and im talking about little things like PCCs, Name Change applicants, passport renewals , etc...and now all of a sudden you all want your COs to grant you PERMANENT RESIDENCY STATUS in like days or weeks....
> 
> do you have any idea how important it is for them to check and verify your docs? they cant just assume your docs and claims are " genuine and true", specially with all the people these days who have provided fake and bogus documents in the past.
> 
> Their website also says that processing time is 6 months for 190 and 12 months for 189.
> 
> be grateful that your visas get granted in less than 3 months, be grateful that DIBP processes the visas MUCH MUCH faster than the formal timeline and stop complaining and harassing your officers.
> 
> the same permanent residency timeline takes YEARS in asian countries, none even exist in the middle east and it takes years for canada, dont even get me started with the US... and Permanent Residency process takes even longer in European countries.
> 
> we have no rights to expect or complain about anything at all.


Easier said than done specially when you see people way wayyy behind your timeline getting their grants. But I must say this post makes sense and really shed some light for those of us waiting (in vain). Honestly, I would rather experience this agony in waiting than an immediate unfavorable decision. Just a thought.


----------



## jerry9

fraborg01 said:


> good morning to EVERYONE!!!!!
> 
> 
> OUR GRANT IS HERE!!!!!!
> THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT ESPECIALLY FIRETOY.
> 
> HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT. ))))) :rockon:


contrats fraborg01... Allthe best for your future!


----------



## amitso

Firetoy said:


> *People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:*


Hi Firetoy,

Last monday I have got a response from my CO saying "Application is under assessment", does this means it is gone for external checks?

I am waiting for 5 months now.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

bubble_boy1981*








​


----------



## Firetoy

amitso said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> Last monday I have got a response from my CO saying "Application is under assessment", does this means it is gone for external checks?
> 
> I am waiting for 5 months now.


Hi amitso!
Five months is a long wait indeed. I don't think that "Application is under assessment" means that it is gone for external checks (thing that could have happened due to the long wait). I understand that is being processed right now. It is just a standard reply from your CO. Be patient amitso. Soon you will have news!


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> Hey Jullz,
> 
> Been away for a while. I'll keep an eye on your updates.
> Hopefully you'll get good news soon :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thank you Laurinoz! Nice to hear from you again 
As till few weeks ago my situation was smooth and my mind clear with no stress, waiting chill and in silence for my grant, now everything changed :|
A long time passed, no news, no changes, no pace... But I keep being positive 
How about you? Have you found a way?
I will still waiting for you in OZ!!!!! Don't let me down


----------



## sdpeter

vinnie88 said:


> im sorry im not trying to have a go at anyone here but some of you are totally impatient and expect way too much from your case officers and DIBP in genral.
> 
> it pisses me off seeing people nagging and complaining and WONDERING why their visa hasnt been granted after say, 4 or 6 weeks of CO allocation.
> 
> Most of us come from countries where paperwork takes a long time, and im talking about little things like PCCs, Name Change applicants, passport renewals , etc...and now all of a sudden you all want your COs to grant you PERMANENT RESIDENCY STATUS in like days or weeks....
> 
> do you have any idea how important it is for them to check and verify your docs? they cant just assume your docs and claims are " genuine and true", specially with all the people these days who have provided fake and bogus documents in the past.
> 
> Their website also says that processing time is 6 months for 190 and 12 months for 189.
> 
> be grateful that your visas get granted in less than 3 months, be grateful that DIBP processes the visas MUCH MUCH faster than the formal timeline and stop complaining and harassing your officers.
> 
> the same permanent residency timeline takes YEARS in asian countries, none even exist in the middle east and it takes years for canada, dont even get me started with the US... and Permanent Residency process takes even longer in European countries.
> 
> we have no rights to expect or complain about anything at all.



I agree totally. In my country, it takes 10 years to get a PR...Australia has been very magnanimous with migrants, often to the chagrin of their own people.

In my case, I lodged my 189 application on 4 Nov 2013 and have been waiting patiently for the 10 weeks they said it would take to be assigned a CO, but what a complete surprise that I have been allocated today, just 4 weeks after lodgement.

Guys, the more you think about it, the more stressed you get, so just chill out!


----------



## olways

vinnie88 said:


> im sorry im not trying to have a go at anyone here but some of you are totally impatient and expect way too much from your case officers and DIBP in genral.
> 
> it pisses me off seeing people nagging and complaining and WONDERING why their visa hasnt been granted after say, 4 or 6 weeks of CO allocation.
> 
> Most of us come from countries where paperwork takes a long time, and im talking about little things like PCCs, Name Change applicants, passport renewals , etc...and now all of a sudden you all want your COs to grant you PERMANENT RESIDENCY STATUS in like days or weeks....
> 
> do you have any idea how important it is for them to check and verify your docs? they cant just assume your docs and claims are " genuine and true", specially with all the people these days who have provided fake and bogus documents in the past.
> 
> Their website also says that processing time is 6 months for 190 and 12 months for 189.
> 
> be grateful that your visas get granted in less than 3 months, be grateful that DIBP processes the visas MUCH MUCH faster than the formal timeline and stop complaining and harassing your officers.
> 
> the same permanent residency timeline takes YEARS in asian countries, none even exist in the middle east and it takes years for canada, dont even get me started with the US... and Permanent Residency process takes even longer in European countries.
> 
> we have no rights to expect or complain about anything at all.


Thank you. I think you are absolutely right.


----------



## WizzyWizz

amitso said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> Last monday I have got a response from my CO saying "Application is under assessment", does this means it is gone for external checks?
> 
> I am waiting for 5 months now.


I will suggest that by next month you call the DIBP and talk to your CO. As per my agent if your application is beyond the 6mos timeline you can speak to your CO directly about it.


----------



## G D SINGH

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Thank you GD for reply..
> 
> I was wondering today that you are replying to other but my query is pending from long time...
> Thank you..appreciate your efforts


No probs bro...!

Please PM me if you have any query and you think, i can be of help.
Questions, in the forum are lost sometimes, as i have to go page by page...!

Any progress on your case..?

Regds
GD


----------



## jyoti_dogra01

akr2013 said:


> Thanks Manubadboy
> 
> Will certainly Party like HELL !!! Hope you had a rocking party as well
> 
> I can't believe my good luck. I actually got the VISA, after I formally submitted a Letter of Withdrawal for my VISA application. CO assigned to me was so awesome, she asked me not to withdraw and told me to wait. (anyway, I will be posting my detailed experience shortly and will be sharing some inputs I have).
> 
> - Ashish


Hi Akr2013,

Can you please share how did you manage to convince your CO.I have done the same mistake ..overclaimed 5 points as per Indian work ex which should have been as per ACS skill Letter.I still have 65 points and havent been assigned a CO yet.Customer care adivised me to withdraw my application but 99% refund is not possible .

I'll appreciate any advise.

Thanks


----------



## nardecap

Hi Friends,

I have a query regarding uploading of medical results. 

Can anyone please guide how I can check in evisa website if medical results are uploaded? 

I appeared for mine last Thursday and know for sure they will take 1 week to upload but wish to know the procedure to check if they actually loaded the results post this timeframe.

Thanks.
Cheers.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

sdpeter*








​


----------



## tarangoyal

Firetoy said:


> *People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:*
> 
> mandeeps
> maddy13885
> Keerthi5
> murali2706
> ds99
> srmumtaz
> maddy84
> Snow
> jenifer_hn
> RajXetri
> S_kumar16
> rider
> JJ_TN
> rjx
> whatdoumean
> khanash
> Srmalik
> ArpitMittal
> 
> 
> *Good luck for those with CO allocated*:
> 
> Praveenreddy
> Rahul987
> weel
> fraborg01 *GRANTED*
> aa2312
> verg
> expat2aus
> tarangoyal
> Vtn
> Anshul.31
> Ginger
> dchiniwal
> Rushi
> Ethane
> Stargaze
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H
> Nardecap
> mcclaik
> HarryAdd
> murali2610
> rakithaw
> sendshaz
> Timur
> nagravi
> rashid.amm
> deepajose
> au applicant
> Oz2013
> WizzyWizz
> Jullz
> Urlacher
> usman1984
> coolbuddy2013
> Heemu
> jcgallegoh
> ammu1983
> Drshk
> babu_84
> hrsid
> mohsinhere
> SUJITH singh
> harshaldesai
> Sad Fishie
> dippradhan
> Maria_Sal
> florence1222
> jerry9
> lotustss
> Nsaini23
> solarik
> salf
> bhupesh545
> Amitso
> Rikki15



I am 8th. Sounds like good chances. I requested the team to change my email address and provide direct communication. I am sure. If they ask something, my agent will miss it. This is the reply they gave
==================
Sensitive


We regret to advise that the email address you have used for this online enquiry is not recorded as authorised to receive communications relating to this General Skilled Migration application so by law we are unable to respond to this query specifically.

Please note that a migration agent/authorised contact has been authorised to act on behalf of the primary applicant. This department is required under section 494D of the Migration Act 1958 to communicate with the migration agent/authorised contact. Please direct any further communication with this office through them.

If you no longer want this person to act on your behalf then you need to advise the department in writing. Form 956 Appointment of a migration agent or exempt agent or other authorised recipient should be used for this purpose and is available from our website at:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/956.pdf

Please be advised if you end the appointment of your migration agent and would like to authorise an email address to communicate with you will be required to complete Form 1193 Communicating by e-mail with the department. This form is available on our website at:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1193.pdf


----------



## whatdoumean

Firetoy said:


> *People who may get a CO ALLOCATION or GRANT this week:*
> 
> mandeeps
> maddy13885
> Keerthi5
> murali2706
> ds99
> srmumtaz
> maddy84
> Snow
> jenifer_hn
> RajXetri
> S_kumar16
> rider
> JJ_TN
> rjx
> whatdoumean
> khanash
> Srmalik
> ArpitMittal
> 
> 
> *Good luck for those with CO allocated*:
> 
> Praveenreddy
> Rahul987
> weel
> fraborg01 *GRANTED*
> aa2312
> verg
> expat2aus
> tarangoyal
> Vtn
> Anshul.31
> Ginger
> dchiniwal
> Rushi
> Ethane
> Stargaze
> Simmi_mahmud
> Sazzad H
> Nardecap
> mcclaik
> HarryAdd
> murali2610
> rakithaw
> sendshaz
> Timur
> nagravi
> rashid.amm
> deepajose
> au applicant
> Oz2013
> WizzyWizz
> Jullz
> Urlacher
> usman1984
> coolbuddy2013
> Heemu
> jcgallegoh
> ammu1983
> Drshk
> babu_84
> hrsid
> mohsinhere
> SUJITH singh
> harshaldesai
> Sad Fishie
> dippradhan
> Maria_Sal
> florence1222
> jerry9
> lotustss
> Nsaini23
> solarik
> salf
> bhupesh545
> Amitso
> Rikki15


Great to see my name on the list of predictions firetoy!  

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sdpeter

TQ very much, Firetoy. 

There are no outstanding items under my name, but for my wife, Immigration has advised her to do the x-ray after she gives birth. They have also advised to get the child's medical done and PR processed at the same time. Am excited!


----------



## whatdoumean

Err - link to spreadsheet again?


----------



## saurabh_mgm

*VISA Filing HelpHi, I was filing visa after getting the invite. Need help on followin*

Hi,
I was filing visa after getting the invite. Need help on following points:

1. I am not claiming partner points but it asks for her education and employment details.-- Is it ok or I am doing something wrong

2. At last it asks for the countries in which applicants have lived other than primary applicant usual country of residence-- What needs to be mentioned here (All the places I have visited till now -- In my scenario - I was in UK (August 2012 - April 2013), UK (Oct 2011 - Dec 2011), UK (April 2008 - May 2008 -- Business Visa), Thailand-- 4 days, France -- 4 days). How to handle this

3. It asks for overseas employment. Shall I say Yes and select the years considered by ACS as appropriate experience.

4. It asks for complete fees on last page (Me, wife and kid). Is it correct. I had initially we need to pay for primary applicant only.

Please advice


----------



## Firetoy

Ben 10 said:


> Why you not considering me ..!
> I am waiting for long time !:target:


Sorry Ben!
I'm just considering people in the spreadsheet. I will add your details later. Good luck anyway!


----------



## rahulmenda

saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi,
> I was filing visa after getting the invite. Need help on following points:
> 
> 1. I am not claiming partner points but it asks for her education and employment details.-- Is it ok or I am doing something wrong
> 
> 2. At last it asks for the countries in which applicants have lived other than primary applicant usual country of residence-- What needs to be mentioned here (All the places I have visited till now -- In my scenario - I was in UK (August 2012 - April 2013), UK (Oct 2011 - Dec 2011), UK (April 2008 - May 2008 -- Business Visa), Thailand-- 4 days, France -- 4 days). How to handle this
> 
> 3. It asks for overseas employment. Shall I say Yes and select the years considered by ACS as appropriate experience.
> 
> 4. It asks for complete fees on last page (Me, wife and kid). Is it correct. I had initially we need to pay for primary applicant only.
> 
> Please advice


Hi saurabh, 

First of all dont get panic ok, here are some points for ur questions

1) we have to provide all ur educations docs and your dependent(Spouse) edu. docs too. from X standard to latest degree certificates (urs and ur spouse its mandatory)

2) your saying _*other than primary applicant*_ means ur spouse. Did she lived in other country if so Co will ask PCC from that country. it happend with a person in our consultancy they asked spouse Canad. a pcc as she was there for 4 years. just check once with ur consultant

3) submit all work experience what ACS has consider. if it does not consider any job exp. just no need to submit the docs of that company. unnecessarily we will confuse CO. It happened with me I have unnecessarily submitted doc of job exp. which is not consider by ACS. CO got confused and again he requested me the explication 

4) No part payment all fee has to pay one time  

think this is helpful for u. If any PM me  good luck


----------



## sigamani

dchiniwal said:


> My CO replied to me today @ 10.32 AM seeking permission to reduce my score due to work experience from 70 to 65.
> 
> Consent has been sent to her. Hoping to get the grant sooner.
> 
> How soon is the question :-S


Why the point reduced due to work Experience? - It may help us


----------



## Rushi

dchiniwal said:


> My CO replied to me today @ 10.32 AM seeking permission to reduce my score due to work experience from 70 to 65.
> 
> Consent has been sent to her. Hoping to get the grant sooner.
> 
> How soon is the question :-S


What is the reason for the deduction? Did they mention anything?

Rushi


----------



## weel

Rushi said:


> Still waiting...when this will over??
> I'm totally fed up now :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:
> 
> Rushi


Hi Rushi,

Don't worry. You will receive your grant before 11th Nov. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rushi

weel said:


> Hi Rushi,
> 
> Don't worry. You will receive your grant before 11th Nov. :fingerscrossed:



11th Nov is already passed friend.. Hope it's 11th Dec.... 

And I wish you to get your grant soon as well....:thumb:

Rushi


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Rahul Menda

I sent a PM kindly find it pls and answer me


----------



## Jango911

Firetoy said:


> Sorry Ben!
> I'm just considering people in the spreadsheet. I will add your details later. Good luck anyway!


Hi FireToy,

Could you please add my details to your list, I tried myself guess its not working for me. 

Thanks,

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## dchiniwal

ACS had deducted 2 years of initial experience and while submitting the Visa application, I had included those 2 as well. 

Including those 2 would have made my exp 8+ thereby giving me 15 points. Since it is reduced now, it is 10 points. Total reducing from 70 to 65.

This was one argument I have been having with my consultant and they kept insisting I claim all. CO finally decided to go by ACS.

Hope that helps.

Folks, how far am I from reality of getting the visa? How many more days do you guys think will this take?


----------



## PkBlr

Can anyone [;ease respond. I have my medicals scheduled for tomorrow:

I am trying to download form 26eh and 160eh. But I am not able to get a link from where I can download a pre-filled application.

I was able to download blank forms from the regular website, but wanted to know if anyone is aware on how to download a pre-filled application that already has my details. 

Thanks,
-Pk


----------



## rahulmenda

King_of_the_ring said:


> Rahul Menda
> 
> I sent a PM kindly find it pls and answer me


I have sent PM for ur question plz do check


----------



## dchiniwal

PkBlr said:


> Can anyone [;ease respond. I have my medicals scheduled for tomorrow:
> 
> I am trying to download form 26eh and 160eh. But I am not able to get a link from where I can download a pre-filled application.
> 
> I was able to download blank forms from the regular website, but wanted to know if anyone is aware on how to download a pre-filled application that already has my details.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Pk


PK, I believe you do not get a pre filled application. You can in fact fill the application on system and take a print.


----------



## ahappystone

Firetoy, could you add my details below:

Onshore / Offshore: Offshore
Visa Class: 190
Nationality Country: Chinese
Migrating State: NSW
Occupation Code: 222311 - Financial Investment Adviser
Skill Assessment: 12 Oct 2013
EOI Lodged: 14 Oct 2013 
Points: 60	
Invitation Received 5 Nov 2013
Date Lodged: 11 Nov 2013
Ack. Date: 11 Nov 2013
CO Allocation Date: Pending


----------



## rahulmenda

PkBlr said:


> Can anyone [;ease respond. I have my medicals scheduled for tomorrow:
> 
> I am trying to download form 26eh and 160eh. But I am not able to get a link from where I can download a pre-filled application.
> 
> I was able to download blank forms from the regular website, but wanted to know if anyone is aware on how to download a pre-filled application that already has my details.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Pk


According my idea no pre-filled will be available dude. Have to download and fill manually. we has to be filled before Medical officer or staff.


----------



## ahappystone

From the spreadsheet, CO assignment is faster for 189 than 190. Is it normal?


----------



## tarangoyal

ahappystone said:


> From the spreadsheet, CO assignment is faster for 189 than 190. Is it normal?


It is not normal  :fingerscrossed:

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## Pardee

ahappystone said:


> From the spreadsheet, CO assignment is faster for 189 than 190. Is it normal?


Hi
In many cases visa has been granted to 189 
Applicant before 190. So it is very common.


----------



## weel

Rushi said:


> 11th Nov is already passed friend.. Hope it's 11th Dec....
> 
> And I wish you to get your grant soon as well....:thumb:
> 
> Rushi


Ohh..sorry. Ya it should be 11th Dec. becoz CO should review your file within 28 days. If no any issue, you may receive your grant within this period. 

Thanks for your wishing and wish you the same here..:santa::


----------



## WizzyWizz

weel said:


> Ohh..sorry. Ya is should be 11th Dec. becoz CO should review your file within 28 days. If no any issue, you may receive your grant within this period.
> 
> Thanks for your wishing and wish you the same here..:santa::


sorry to burst your bubble but that's not always the case. It's been 41 days since CO's initial contact and yet still no word from CO. Hoping for the best!


----------



## weel

WizzyWizz said:


> sorry to burst your bubble but that's not always the case. It's been 41 days since CO's initial contact and yet still no word from CO. Hoping for the best!


Hi Wizzy,

Don't get me wrong, I just assumed, there is no any issues with Rushi's file, after submit the medical reports.


----------



## mithu93ku

rahulmenda said:


> According my idea no pre-filled will be available dude. Have to download and fill manually. we has to be filled before Medical officer or staff.


Long time no poem from you !


----------



## Rushi

weel said:


> Ohh..sorry. Ya it should be 11th Dec. becoz CO should review your file within 28 days. If no any issue, you may receive your grant within this period.
> 
> Thanks for your wishing and wish you the same here..:santa::



Thanks for the encouragement weel...

Rushi


----------



## Firetoy

Ben 10, ahappystone and Jango911 already added. Anyone else?


----------



## Rushi

WizzyWizz said:


> sorry to burst your bubble but that's not always the case. It's been 41 days since CO's initial contact and yet still no word from CO. Hoping for the best!


Let's hope for the best WizzyWizz...


----------



## nardecap

Firetoy said:


> Ben 10, ahappystone and Jango911 already added. Anyone else?


Hi Firetoy,

Can I request you to please help my details as well.

ANZSCo - 261311
IELTS - 8.5 9 7 7.5
Nationality - Indian
ACS +ve: 3-Oct-13
EOI - 3-Oct-13 (65 points/189)
Invitation - 7th Oct 13
Visa lodge 8th Oct
CO 16th Nov
PCC - India 22 Nov, Singapore - 10 Dec
Med -7-Dec

I didn't front load any document and Co requested all of them on 16th Nov. I uploaded all but medicals and Singapore PCC (which I will be loading by 10th Dec hopefully).

Just want to add thatForm 80 was not requested.

Please help add my details.

Thanks,
Cheers.


----------



## adnan qadir

I have a query. 

My CO request for form80, 1221 and pending documents. Not for PCC and Medical.

Does it means that my Grant is too far.

Any body with the same experience.?


i am 190 applicant


----------



## ahappystone

I have booked a ticket to Gold Coast on 25 Jan 2014. My 190 visa was lodged on 11 Nov. Shall I wait for this visa or shall I start application of a tourism visa in order not to miss my flight? If I applied a tourism visa after my lodgement of 190 visa, shall I notify DIBP? 

The best situation is, of course, that I can get my PR before Jan 25. But the long Christmas holiday, is there still hope for my best wish?


----------



## Firetoy

nardecap said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> Can I request you to please help my details as well.
> 
> ANZSCo - 261311
> IELTS - 8.5 9 7 7.5
> Nationality - Indian
> ACS +ve: 3-Oct-13
> EOI - 3-Oct-13 (65 points/189)
> Invitation - 7th Oct 13
> Visa lodge 8th Oct
> CO 16th Nov
> PCC - India 22 Nov, Singapore - 10 Dec
> Med -7-Dec
> 
> I didn't front load any document and Co requested all of them on 16th Nov. I uploaded all but medicals and Singapore PCC (which I will be loading by 10th Dec hopefully).
> 
> Just want to add thatForm 80 was not requested.
> 
> Please help add my details.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.


Hi Nardecap. You are already in the spreadsheet. Which is your CO team?


----------



## nardecap

Firetoy said:


> Hi Nardecap. You are already in the spreadsheet. Which is your CO team?


Hi Firetoy,

Ohh ok. I tried updating it couple of times a few days back and everytime it hanged. So, thought of requesting you. Apologies for this. 

My CO is LZ from Team 33 GSM Brisbane. 

I sent all the required documents on 26th Nov.

Thank you.
Cheers.


----------



## shahzad_sam

hey Firetoy.

heard alot about you in this forum.
i have lodge my visa 8 months ago, done with PCC and Medicals, submitted form 80 and 1121.
But still no good news from CO.
When asked she always reply that process might take 12-18 months 
what do you suggest ?


----------



## sendshaz

Hello,
Just to inform all applicants whose CO is RL from Adelaide team2,tiday I got mail that application is subject to routene process and it may take 6-8 weeks.This mail was reply of document sent on 19th Nov.Did anybody get same reply from her.?I think still long way to go.......


----------



## raso

Whenever CO request additional documents, does it mean that others are being finalized?


----------



## Sazzad H

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> Just to inform all applicants whose CO is RL from Adelaide team2,tiday I got mail that application is subject to routene process and it may take 6-8 weeks.This mail was reply of document sent on 19th Nov.Did anybody get same reply from her.?I think still long way to go.......


Hi Sendshaz,

My CO is RL too...No i did not received any mail from RL yet. Can you give me an idea about routine check? Is that internal check? what things they cover during this check?


----------



## eoluomo

Firetoy, please add my details below:

Onshore / Offshore: Offshore
Visa Class: 189
Nationality : Nigerian
Occupation Code: 263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer
Skill Assessment: 7 June 2013
EOI Lodged: 14 Aug 2013 
Points: 65 
Invitation Received 16 Sept 2013
Date Lodged: 19 Sept 2013
Ack. Date: 23 Sept 2013
CO Allocation Date: Pending


----------



## Jango911

Firetoy said:


> Ben 10, ahappystone and Jango911 already added. Anyone else?


My FireLord, 

Please predict my outcome, my CO is looking forward to your prediction:behindsofa:

Br, JaNgZ.


----------



## mafuz767

Hi seniors
I have applied my visa through agent on 29th of August (189 Independent) and after 2 days my agent sent me an email requested by team 13 additional documents where I submitted all requested papers within 7 days and I have submitted my PCC on 14th of November and on the same day my agent replied me saying that I have got reply from case officer from Brisbane team34 (BK) where case officer wrote"
"Dear Sir/Madam,

Thank you for your email in relation to your clients’ visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program. The attached police clearances have been reviewed and added to your clients’ visa application. At this stage, your clients’ visa application is undergoing processing and verification checks. If anything further is required, I will be in contact with you via email".

After that I have received another request from team 13 asking how did I support myself during unemployment time when I was overseas and full time student. I am going to submit these documents tomorrow. 

Seniors, any idea what does it mean" your clients application is currently undergoing processing and verification check"? Is it like security check? 

Seniors I am new In this forum and really seeking some responses if you have any idea about it.
Have a great day
Thanks


----------



## rahulmenda

mafuz767 said:


> Hi seniors
> I have applied my visa through agent on 29th of August (189 Independent) and after 2 days my agent sent me an email requested by team 13 additional documents where I submitted all requested papers within 7 days and I have submitted my PCC on 14th of November and on the same day my agent replied me saying that I have got reply from case officer from Brisbane team34 (BK) where case officer wrote"
> "Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> Thank you for your email in relation to your clients’ visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program. The attached police clearances have been reviewed and added to your clients’ visa application. At this stage, your clients’ visa application is undergoing processing and verification checks. If anything further is required, I will be in contact with you via email".
> 
> After that I have received another request from team 13 asking how did I support myself during unemployment time when I was overseas and full time student. I am going to submit these documents tomorrow.
> 
> Seniors, any idea what does it mean" your clients application is currently undergoing processing and verification check"? Is it like security check?
> 
> Seniors I am new In this forum and really seeking some responses if you have any idea about it.
> Have a great day
> Thanks


Dear mafuz767, no need to panic . Its a general verification check it is not security check. Now ur Co will go tru all the document you have submitted. If he need any Doc he will contact u. All has to tru this process. If possible he will call u current employer to verify that ur are work presently there or not. just provide what you CO asks you.


----------



## rahulmenda

mithu93ku said:


> Long time no poem from you !


Brother long time  I was busy with winding off projects with present company as I am leaving to Aus. in Jan 2014 ending. Here is a small poetry by *© Selene*

*Magical Sunset*

_As the day ends to rest
The sunset does its best
Setting on fire the lively waves
Colouring orange the nature he saves
its pure ancient glorious perfection.

The great ocean will receive
The burning sun who's going to leave.
Slowly comes the night
Devouring that magic light:
we are still suspended in a great delight._

Hpe you will Njoy... Its to all the members too


----------



## mafuz767

rahulmenda said:


> Dear mafuz767, no need to panic . Its a general verification check it is not security check. Now ur Co will go tru all the document you have submitted. If he need any Doc he will contact u. All has to tru this process. If possible he will call u current employer to verify that ur are work presently there or not. just provide what you CO asks you.


Thank you brother. I also have claimed 1 year work experience 5points as an accountant. I have submitted my tax return, 1 year payslips, reference letter, CPA work experience assessment letter as an evidence. 

Thanks


----------



## rahulmenda

mafuz767 said:


> Thank you brother. I also have claimed 1 year work experience 5points as an accountant. I have submitted my tax return, 1 year payslips, reference letter, CPA work experience assessment letter as an evidence.
> 
> Thanks


Ok cool . Now just be patience and follow what ur CO requests that's all now the waiting time starts u have be more patience:fingerscrossed: ot need to worry if all doc are genuine u will get grant in a month or 2  best of luck


----------



## Thepan

Dear Friends, we have already submit our application and pending for CO allocation. 
261313, EOI submitted 12th July 2013 and got invite on 18th Nov.

I have a doubt regarding my experience claim, totally have 60 points and 10 points for work experience. I had old ACS assessment and since it got expired I applied for new ACS assessment. 

I have started my work experience from 2007 to until now. So I claimed 10 points for 5 years experience, but in my new ACS my experience assessed and state the following experience equivalent from 2009 year. So I doubt will the CO reject our application reducin one year experience? 
I am really worry about it ,I am applying with my family so paid huge amount. Since day first I am in the same field.

Pls advice on this. Thanks a lot


----------



## 0z_dream

Thepan said:


> Dear Friends, we have already submit our application and pending for CO allocation.
> 261313, EOI submitted 12th July 2013 and got invite on 18th Nov.
> 
> I have a doubt regarding my experience claim, totally have 60 points and 10 points for work experience. I had old ACS assessment and since it got expired I applied for new ACS assessment.
> 
> I have started my work experience from 2007 to until now. So I claimed 10 points for 5 years experience, but in my new ACS my experience assessed and state the following experience equivalent from 2009 year. So I doubt will the CO reject our application reducin one year experience?
> I am really worry about it ,I am applying with my family so paid huge amount. Since day first I am in the same field.
> 
> Pls advice on this. Thanks a lot


Dear Thepan,
We have to follow what it is shown in your valid acs result, there is a guy who applied for 189 over claimed his points without considering his acs result got rejected see this link
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/274041-189-visa-refused-need-advise.html


----------



## Firetoy

eoluomo said:


> Firetoy, please add my details below:
> 
> Onshore / Offshore: Offshore
> Visa Class: 189
> Nationality : Nigerian
> Occupation Code: 263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer
> Skill Assessment: 7 June 2013
> EOI Lodged: 14 Aug 2013
> Points: 65
> Invitation Received 16 Sept 2013
> Date Lodged: 19 Sept 2013
> Ack. Date: 23 Sept 2013
> CO Allocation Date: Pending


Hi eoluomo!
Your details have been added. Do you have agent?


----------



## ssaditya

rahulmenda said:


> Brother long time  I was busy with winding off projects with present company as I am leaving to Aus. in Jan 2014 ending. Here is a small poetry by © Selene Magical Sunset As the day ends to rest The sunset does its best Setting on fire the lively waves Colouring orange the nature he saves its pure ancient glorious perfection. The great ocean will receive The burning sun who's going to leave. Slowly comes the night Devouring that magic light: we are still suspended in a great delight. Hpe you will Njoy... Its to all the members too


After many days thanks for the poem

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## eoluomo

Firetoy said:


> Hi eoluomo!
> Your details have been added. Do you have agent?


Hi Firetoy,
Thanks man.
I am pushing this myself, i dont have an agent.


----------



## eoluomo

eoluomo said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> Thanks man.
> I am pushing this myself, i dont have an agent.


And again, when do you think my grant will come in, i have front loaded everything I have.

Thanks.


----------



## Firetoy

eoluomo said:


> And again, when do you think my grant will come in, i have front loaded everything I have.
> 
> Thanks.


Well, first we need your Co to be allocated, thing that has already happened most probably. Give them a call to know when your CO has been allocated and let's see.
If everything goes smoothly your grant should be round the corner


----------



## s_kumar16

Good to see my name in the list....


----------



## murali2706

*CO Allocated from Team 8*

Hi Firetoy

Your predictions are correct.I have been assigned CO from Adelaide Team 8 with Initials CK.

I got an email from him requesting a list of documents.There are 7 attachments in the email.I have front loaded everything except meds and Form 16 to my evisa application.

The document Request Checklist states the below are required to be submitted.


form 80/form 1221(self/spouse)
Evidence of Overseas Experience - Tax Documents
Evidence of Health -(Med for all applicants)

There is an attachment named 26.pdf which details about Employment References for the duration I have claimed points.

Form 26 Gist:
-----------------

For the assessment of the work experience requirement, employment references
should contain the following information about the employee:

Exact period of employment (date of commencement and termination), including:

whether permanent or temporary
full or part time
the main five duties undertaken
the salary earned
include a payslip from your current employment; this is especially important
for applicants working in government departments.
position/s held

Employment references should be written on the official letterhead of the company or
government department and also contain the following information about the employer/s:

Company XXXXX: Taxation Form 16 for 2008 to 2011
Company YYYYY: Taxation Form 16 for 2012 to 2013


Contact details for the company including postal and street address, telephone and fax
numbers, email and website addresses

Contact details for the person authorised to sign the employment reference including full
name and position, telephone number and signature
Organisation chart for the company where appropriate

I am confused here.Is it sufficient for me to submit the Tax documents for the Employment claim or should i submit the employment reference letter(if so can i upload the scanned documents used while applying ACS.)

Any senior expats kindly shed some light on this.

Also anyone has the same CO assigned and feedback about Adelaide team 8

Regards,
M


----------



## Sunlight11

murali2706 said:


> Hi Firetoy
> 
> Your predictions are correct.I have been assigned CO from Adelaide Team 8 with Initials CK.
> 
> I got an email from him requesting a list of documents.There are 7 attachments in the email.I have front loaded everything except meds and Form 16 to my evisa application.
> 
> The document Request Checklist states the below are required to be submitted.
> 
> 
> form 80/form 1221(self/spouse)
> Evidence of Overseas Experience - Tax Documents
> Evidence of Health -(Med for all applicants)
> 
> There is an attachment named 26.pdf which details about Employment References for the duration I have claimed points.
> 
> Form 26 Gist:
> -----------------
> 
> For the assessment of the work experience requirement, employment references
> should contain the following information about the employee:
> 
> Exact period of employment (date of commencement and termination), including:
> 
> whether permanent or temporary
> full or part time
> the main five duties undertaken
> the salary earned
> include a payslip from your current employment; this is especially important
> for applicants working in government departments.
> position/s held
> 
> Employment references should be written on the official letterhead of the company or
> government department and also contain the following information about the employer/s:
> 
> Company XXXXX: Taxation Form 16 for 2008 to 2011
> Company YYYYY: Taxation Form 16 for 2012 to 2013
> 
> 
> Contact details for the company including postal and street address, telephone and fax
> numbers, email and website addresses
> 
> Contact details for the person authorised to sign the employment reference including full
> name and position, telephone number and signature
> Organisation chart for the company where appropriate
> 
> I am confused here.Is it sufficient for me to submit the Tax documents for the Employment claim or should i submit the employment reference letter(if so can i upload the scanned documents used while applying ACS.)
> 
> Any senior expats kindly shed some light on this.
> 
> Also anyone has the same CO assigned and feedback about Adelaide team 8
> 
> Regards,
> M


You should submit Reference Letter + Tax documents ... Upload the ACS ones if that meets the requirement detailed out in 26.pdf.


----------



## murali2706

Sunlight11 said:


> You should submit Reference Letter + Tax documents ... Upload the ACS ones if that meets the requirement detailed out in 26.pdf.


Thanks for throwing sunlight mr Sunlight11


----------



## cooloz82

I had applied for 190 visa on nov 14 , i front loaded all the documents including PCC and medicals on Nov 22.Now my medicals all cleared dont see the link.. so far no CO allocated but noticed that all the documents had changed to received status and they is a dummy document for my kid's with name TRIM in status 

Does this mean somebody looked into the docs or CO is already allocated.. iam just curious if i can expect my grant/CO before Dec 23 2013?I did not receive any mail regarding CO allocation ?.


----------



## goodguy2

*Waiting for the grant*

Hi All,

Wish u all speedy visa grants. Its worth the wait.

I know it can be tuff….. What I do is check my email every day the moment I get up but then I realize that “All things come to those who wait”…having said this I will check my inbox the moment I get up tmrw.

Good luck everybody.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## OZIND

Hi,

Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:

I applied of ACS in 2012 sept itself and all those guys who are worrying that CO might deduct the points ... it's not the case.....

it's time to chill out....:whoo::hippie::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE HELP :hail::hail:

And all the best to eveyrone.. ! :tree::tree::tree: :xmascandle::tree::tree: :santa:


----------



## pavan.kom

Firetoy said:


> Ben 10, ahappystone and Jango911 already added. Anyone else?


Hi Firetoy
Please add me to the list as well

EOI submitted : 8 nov with 70 points ( onshore )
Invitation : 18 nov (233914 occupation)
PCC : 22 nov
AFP : 26 nov
Meds : 28 nov
Docs uploaded : 29 nov


----------



## goodguy2

OZIND said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:
> 
> I applied of ACS in 2012 sept itself and all those guys who are worrying that CO might deduct the points ... it's not the case.....
> 
> it's time to chill out....:whoo::hippie::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE HELP :hail::hail:
> 
> And all the best to eveyrone.. ! :tree::tree::tree: :xmascandle::tree::tree: :santa:


 
Many Congrats mate 


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kejal22

Hi

I v emailed my Pcc and medicals on 6 th Sept but yet not got grant letter. It's gonna be 3 months now I m waiting for my visa. Is anyone in same situation like me 
Regards
Kejal


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> Thank you Laurinoz! Nice to hear from you again
> As till few weeks ago my situation was smooth and my mind clear with no stress, waiting chill and in silence for my grant, now everything changed :|
> A long time passed, no news, no changes, no pace... But I keep being positive
> How about you? Have you found a way?
> I will still waiting for you in OZ!!!!! Don't let me down


You are so close to get this grant, I'll be behind you all the way.
I still have to study and get my degree, so about 2-3 years. Oz is testing me, but I won't give up 
In the meantime, I need you, Mithu, Mindfreak and Vijay24 to settle in WA, so I can come on holidays


----------



## King_of_the_ring

ROFL Laurinoz


----------



## laurinoz

Firetoy,

Well done for the spreadsheet, you've done a really good job.
Are you Spanish, or do you just live there?

Thanks for the time you take with the members


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Question to all,

Did some one applied 189 in such a fashion that HR only gave them very brief description of their job description in their relevant experience letter. In order to satisfy ACS/189 requirement they took a more elaborated letter from their ex-boss including their job description ?

Thanks for your kind information,

KotR


----------



## maddy84

*Inclusion of dependent child*

Hi,
I would like to include my dependent child to my application (got the passport after PR was lodged), could some one throw some light on how do I do that please?

Thanks


----------



## schong

EOI :21st Oct
Applied 189: 23rd Oct
CO : 3rd December

GSD Adelaide Team 06. One step closer...........:fingerscrossed:


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Question to all,

Did some one applied 189 in such a fashion that HR only gave them very brief description of their job description in their relevant experience letter. In order to satisfy ACS/189 requirement they took a more elaborated letter from their ex-boss including their job description ?

KotR


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations Ozind


----------



## Pardee

kejal22 said:


> Hi
> 
> I v emailed my Pcc and medicals on 6 th Sept but yet not got grant letter. It's gonna be 3 months now I m waiting for my visa. Is anyone in same situation like me
> Regards
> Kejal


Hello
Here I am along with 7 other applicant. We all are July 
Applicant & are waiting grant. 

Kind regards 
Pardee


----------



## foxfox85

Hey guys,

I just received a much faster than expected CO allocation this weekend. Should I be worried that my case is selected for external review????

CO asked for medical, PCC and form 80

Class: 189
Points: 60
EOI: 22/08/2013
Lodge: 01/11/2013
CO: 30/11/2013 (less than a month!)


----------



## King_of_the_ring

What is external review ??


----------



## Pardee

weel said:


> Ohh..sorry. Ya it should be 11th Dec. becoz CO should review your file within 28 days. If no any issue, you may receive your grant within this period.
> 
> Thanks for your wishing and wish you the same here..:santa::





King_of_the_ring said:


> What is external review ??


Hi 
External checks are done out of AUS. 
Example ----for Indian applicants it is done in Delhi. 
In this check your all docks ( which are doubtful ) are checked. 

Kind regards
Pardee


----------



## WizzyWizz

schong said:


> EOI :21st Oct
> Applied 189: 23rd Oct
> CO : 3rd December
> 
> GSD Adelaide Team 06. One step closer...........:fingerscrossed:


Congrats on your CO allocation. Can you please share the initials of your CO? Thanks!


----------



## schong

WizzyWizz said:


> Congrats on your CO allocation. Can you please share the initials of your CO? Thanks!


Initial of my CO : AC


----------



## WizzyWizz

schong said:


> Initial of my CO : AC


i see. that's my friend's CO. she received a grant from him a week after uploading SG PCC.


----------



## ahappystone

Anyone with 190 Visa lodged in early Nov got their CO allocated these days? I am very upset to see so many 189 applicants got their CO while 190 at the same time no response. Any unusual situation happened? :typing: 190 shall be faster than 189, isn't it?:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::



foxfox85 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just received a much faster than expected CO allocation this weekend. Should I be worried that my case is selected for external review????
> 
> CO asked for medical, PCC and form 80
> 
> Class: 189
> Points: 60
> EOI: 22/08/2013
> Lodge: 01/11/2013
> CO: 30/11/2013 (less than a month!)


----------



## schong

WizzyWizz said:


> i see. that's my friend's CO. she received a grant from him a week after uploading SG PCC.


oh wow!!! Good to know! I'll process the COC tomorrow and expect to collect on the 18th. Will upload immediately thereafter. 

Whether we'll get the grant before Christmas...........??? Shall see...


----------



## WizzyWizz

schong said:


> oh wow!!! Good to know! I'll process the COC tomorrow and expect to collect on the 18th. Will upload immediately thereafter.
> 
> Whether we'll get the grant before Christmas...........??? Shall see...


I wish you the best!!! I hope my CO works as fast as the others. It's been one month and 3 days since I submitted my SG COC the only requirement that my CO asked from me during initial contact but still no word from him. Still hoping to have the grant before :tree: that's the only gift for myself that I want. waaah. What are the other additional requirements required from you?


----------



## schong

WizzyWizz said:


> I wish you the best!!! I hope my CO works as fast as the others. It's been one month and 3 days since I submitted my SG COC the only requirement that my CO asked from me during initial contact but still no word from him. Still hoping to have the grant before :tree: that's the only gift for myself that I want. waaah. What are the other additional requirements required from you?


Wizzy, wish you all the best too!

Only SG COC is requested for me and spouse. Nothing else.


----------



## Sazzad H

Hi Experts,
Can anyone give me an idea about the routine process/check of 190 visa? I saw few 190 applicants received mail from CO that their application is under routine process and it will take 6-8 weeks. How they do this check and what things they consider? Is it random basis or they do if they have any doubt?

I will really appreciate if someone clear me about the issue. Thanks


----------



## Rushi




----------



## dchiniwal

My CO has a pattern of sending emails. 

She has sent me 3 emails and all of them have been between 10.20 and 10.40. 

Hopeful I should get the grant today by that time.

Strange part, it is so frustrating and irritating to wait that I start looking at such silly stuff


----------



## aa2312

GRANT .....!!!!! Finally got the GRANT this morning..!!!


----------



## Rushi

aa2312 said:


> GRANT .....!!!!! Finally got the GRANT this morning..!!!


Oh Congtraz.. Can you share your timelines and CO details?

Rushi


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations aa2312


----------



## aa2312

9 september - Invite
21 Oct - Application
18 Nov - CO
19 - MEDS & PCC

3 DECEMBER - GRANT
CO - Team 4 Adelaide KS


----------



## rubonno1

Hi Team,

Thanks for the wonderful support I am able to reach till invite without the consultant.

I have few queries in regards to the Applying for Visa,

1) I have more than 11 years of experience and ACS assessed experience after May 2006 as relevant and I have claimed point after May 2006 in EOI.

Query :- 

a) Do i need to provide proofs only for the points I am claiming in EOI that means after May 2006. ( Proof -- Payslip, IT return , Form 16 etc) or rest of the experience as well.

b) Do I need to send the all the docs( Reference letters, org chart) provided to ACS or after May 2006 experience only.

c) TO ACS, In one of the doc company name was mentioned incomplete. And have shown experience letter to ACS to get it resolved.

Do i need to send the same doc to DIAC which i shared with ACS or I can send the amended doc scanned and notarized again.

d) In EOI there is page where we need to provide countries last visited (10 yeras) and we need to provide details.

I have been travelling a lot in previous organization for business trips ( ranging from couple of days to couple of months)

It will be very difficult to provide the complete and exact dates.

e) For passport scanned copy , Do we need scanned all the stamped pages and visa pages. Or just the first two and last page.

f) My degree is accessed as AQF bachelor major in computing, I should be able to claim 15 points. Just want to reconfirm.

I am little worried as visa fees is too much for me to risk.

Please help. 

Rgds
Rubonon1

(263111) | IELTS (7)- July,13| ACS +ve - Nov,13 | Invite 189 (60 points) - 2 Dec|


----------



## aa2312

stamp please firetoy


----------



## srini.au

Hello Friend, I am from Bangalore too and planning to start the process. Can you please give me some guidelines to start with? I am little confused about the process from where to start with.


----------



## Panko

I have received an invitation in 2'nd December round. I am planning to apply for 189 with my partner. Following documents are remaining:
1. Health report for both.
2. Partner's PCC (Already submitted application at passport office. Police verification is pending)
3. Partner's Functional English Proof (i.e. Letter from Principal).

Should I go ahead and apply for Visa or should I wait, get the pending documents and then apply? Please guide. Thanks.


----------



## 0z_dream

Frnds,

i wanted to submit the translated employment offer letter of my previous company for my visa (189) where i worked for 8 months along with exp letter . I doubt whether there will be any issue for submitting offer letter of my previous company because i didnt submit it for acs. In short will they recheck with the documents i submitted for acs by CO? will he ask y i didnt submit my offer letter for acs?

Anna


----------



## keerthi5

I took reference letters from my ex-boss for all the companies I had worked for. No letters from HR.



King_of_the_ring said:


> Question to all,
> 
> Did some one applied 189 in such a fashion that HR only gave them very brief description of their job description in their relevant experience letter. In order to satisfy ACS/189 requirement they took a more elaborated letter from their ex-boss including their job description ?
> 
> KotR


----------



## G D SINGH

rubonno1 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Thanks for the wonderful support I am able to reach till invite without the consultant.
> 
> I have few queries in regards to the Applying for Visa,
> 
> 1) I have more than 11 years of experience and ACS assessed experience after May 2006 as relevant and I have claimed point after May 2006 in EOI.
> 
> Query :-
> 
> a) Do i need to provide proofs only for the points I am claiming in EOI that means after May 2006. ( Proof -- Payslip, IT return , Form 16 etc) or rest of the experience as well.
> GD - You need to support the claims that your making in your EOI. These claims must be supported using the letters, salary slips, promotion letters, job letters etc. from your employer.
> But in addition to this DIBP, also wants to know your entire history. They will assess the information that you will provide and will relate it logically. Example; You did your graduation in 2000 and mentioned that your first job started in 2004. So they will like to know what did you do from 2000 to 2004 (the gap between completing the studies and starting with the job). That is why form 80 has these additional fields to assess your information in much better way.
> 
> b) Do I need to send the all the docs( Reference letters, org chart) provided to ACS or after May 2006 experience only.
> GD - However, for DIBP the letters and proofs are mandatory for the work experience for which you are getting points for.
> 
> My suggestion:- Provide job letters for the experience before ACS part. Just basic or some relevant letters are enough. And for the period that ACS has approved, you must provide Experience letter, income proofs (sal slips, income tax statements or bank statements)
> 
> 
> 
> c) TO ACS, In one of the doc company name was mentioned incomplete. And have shown experience letter to ACS to get it resolved.
> GD - Don't provide any documents if they can create any confusions. If you have a job letter/sal slips/ income tax/ bank statements for this job, these are more than enough to justify this job. DIBP is not interested in all the letters that your employer has ever issued. Its better to provide documents that can cleanly tell them that you worked for a org. and they paid you. Don;t dig a hole for yourself...!
> 
> Do i need to send the same doc to DIAC which i shared with ACS or I can send the amended doc scanned and notarized again.
> 
> d) In EOI there is page where we need to provide countries last visited (10 yeras) and we need to provide details.
> I have been travelling a lot in previous organization for business trips ( ranging from couple of days to couple of months)
> It will be very difficult to provide the complete and exact dates.
> GD - I had same history as yours. I travelled a lot for business purposes. I created a excel sheet and capture the travel dates and addresses where i had stayed (name of hotels, company guest houses etc.). Then from that sheet, i mentioned all that travel history in the application form. For travel dates use your passport. From India immigration Departure & Arrival stamps you can create travel history.
> 
> e) For passport scanned copy , Do we need scanned all the stamped pages and visa pages. Or just the first two and last page.
> GD - Provide Color scanned for your passport. Biographic pages only. I never sent the complete passport.
> 
> f) My degree is accessed as AQF bachelor major in computing, I should be able to claim 15 points. Just want to reconfirm.
> GD - If you degree has been assessed as Bachelor and equivalent to Australian std. then YES, you can claim these 15 pts.
> 
> * My suggestion:- Its better to send COLOR scans of all the original documents instead of getting the copies attested and then uploading them.
> 
> I am little worried as visa fees is too much for me to risk.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Rgds
> Rubonon1
> 
> (263111) | IELTS (7)- July,13| ACS +ve - Nov,13 | Invite 189 (60 points) - 2 Dec|



All the best...!

Regds
GD


----------



## miteshm82

srini.au said:


> Hello Friend, I am from Bangalore too and planning to start the process. Can you please give me some guidelines to start with? I am little confused about the process from where to start with.


Without worrying about the whole process, start with IELTS. Try to get 7 bands in each first. The result is valid for 2 years. So you can plan next stages later on. However you need to have a complete set of all documents. 

They are salary bank account statement of all years and all employers or salary slips of all employers and IT returns of all years, Birth Certificate, College Transcript, 10th - 12th - degree mark sheets, Offer letters, appointment letters, experience letters of all jobs or reference letters from all employers, passport with spouse name endorsed in it, marriage certificate. 

All the very best.


----------



## G D SINGH

0z_dream said:


> Frnds,
> 
> i wanted to submit the translated employment offer letter of my previous company for my visa (189) where i worked for 8 months along with exp letter . I doubt whether there will be any issue for submitting offer letter of my previous company because i didnt submit it for acs. In short will they recheck with the documents i submitted for acs by CO? will he ask y i didnt submit my offer letter for acs?
> 
> Anna


Till you are able to support your employment with multiple documents like Sal slips, Bank statements, income tax returns, job letters, there is no problem for DIBP. They don't check the documents that what you submitted to ACS. But, yes they do check that what is written in your assessment letter from ACS.

Regds
GD


----------



## miteshm82

aa2312 said:


> 9 september - Invite
> 21 Oct - Application
> 18 Nov - CO
> 19 - MEDS & PCC
> 
> 3 DECEMBER - GRANT
> CO - Team 4 Adelaide KS


Congratulations!! Its party time


----------



## whatdoumean

Firetoy - your prediction seems accurate. I spoke to the DIBP a few mins ago. The officer on the phone was very polite and said that I should expect a CO to be allocated by next week at the latest. The lady put me on hold for a couple of minutes and spoke to someone before confirming this. Supposedly they do not account weekends in the 5 week duration. Additionally, I have been asked to give them a call if a CO is not allocated next week. I am hoping the CO is allocated this week though.


----------



## 0z_dream

G D SINGH said:


> Till you are able to support your employment with multiple documents like Sal slips, Bank statements, income tax returns, job letters, there is no problem for DIBP. They don't check the documents that what you submitted to ACS. But, yes they do check that what is written in your assessment letter from ACS.
> 
> Regds
> GD


thanks G D SIGH,
So u mean , it doesn't matter if i submit more documents than given to ACS to support the experience valid by ACS, right
Anna


----------



## G D SINGH

Panko said:


> I have received an invitation in 2'nd December round. I am planning to apply for 189 with my partner. Following documents are remaining:
> 1. Health report for both.
> 2. Partner's PCC (Already submitted application at passport office. Police verification is pending)
> 3. Partner's Functional English Proof (i.e. Letter from Principal).
> 
> Should I go ahead and apply for Visa or should I wait, get the pending documents and then apply? Please guide. Thanks.


Hi,

DIBP itself suggest the applicants that its better to go for PCC & Health checks only when the CO suggests about them. There is no need to do them in advance (however, it quickens the process). 

Partners functional english proof are also required. 

BUT, if you still have to apply, you MUST GO AHEAD without these basic documents. Xmas is coming up and the CO allocation time will increase for December. For sure, you will be assigned a CO by end of Jan2014. I think, you have enough time to arrange these documents. But its better to get the application in que for the CO allocation.

GO for it..!

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

0z_dream said:


> thanks G D SIGH,
> So u mean , it doesn't matter if i submit more documents than given to ACS to support the experience valid by ACS, right
> Anna


Yes got it, correctly..!


----------



## samkalu

Co contacted me today for health and pcc and form 80 for me and my wife.

Bisbaneteam34

Guys any experience with this team?


----------



## ShradhaAgr

*Organization Chart format*

Can anybody please send me the format for the organization chart.

Thanks


----------



## Panko

G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> DIBP itself suggest the applicants that its better to go for PCC & Health checks only when the CO suggests about them. There is no need to do them in advance (however, it quickens the process).
> 
> Partners functional english proof are also required.
> 
> BUT, if you still have to apply, you MUST GO AHEAD without these basic documents. Xmas is coming up and the CO allocation time will increase for December. For sure, you will be assigned a CO by end of Jan2014. I think, you have enough time to arrange these documents. But its better to get the application in que for the CO allocation.
> 
> GO for it..!
> 
> Regds
> GD


Thanks a lot GD!!!!


----------



## rubonno1

G D SINGH said:


> All the best...!
> 
> Regds
> GD



Thanks GD .. For quick and precise reply.


----------



## G D SINGH

samkalu said:


> Co contacted me today for health and pcc and form 80 for me and my wife.
> 
> Bisbaneteam34
> 
> Guys any experience with this team?


This team is SUPER QUICK as per my personal experience...!

Just provide the requested information At the earliest and grab your grant..!

Regds
GD


----------



## DesiTadka

Did anyone try calling DIBP today? I am trying +61 1300 364 613 but it says the number has been disconnected ...... Strange.....


----------



## prathapkb

hi friend , 

my CO asked for below details: 
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
Please provide evidence of your Overseas work experience. This must cover the entire period
and may include (but is not limited to) the following evidence:
● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;


He has nt mentioned duration. Should i submit details for relavant years as per ACS.

bcos , I am total 12 years exp. Its really difficult to get th bank statements byond 10 years and also dont have payslips beyond 10 years. Please suggest.


----------



## solarik

G D SINGH said:


> This team is SUPER QUICK as per my personal experience...!
> 
> Just provide the requested information At the earliest and grab your grant..!
> 
> Regds
> GD


not always this team is very quick  I'm waiting 4 months already  It depends on application not team or CO I think


----------



## G D SINGH

aa2312 said:


> GRANT .....!!!!! Finally got the GRANT this morning..!!!


Congratulations!

All the best for your future..!

Regds
GD


----------



## maddy84

maddy84 said:


> Hi,
> I would like to include my dependent child to my application (got the passport after PR was lodged), could some one throw some light on how do I do that please?
> 
> Thanks



Request your suggestions for my query please.

Thanks


----------



## G D SINGH

solarik said:


> not always this team is very quick  I'm waiting 4 months already  It depends on application not team or CO I think


Bro,

That is why i wrote "As per my personal experience".

Its with all the teams as they go case to case...!

Sorry for your experience..!

Regds
GD


----------



## rahulmenda

OZIND said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got the visa grant email today, it's so relieving...:xmasunwrap:
> 
> I applied of ACS in 2012 sept itself and all those guys who are worrying that CO might deduct the points ... it's not the case.....
> 
> it's time to chill out....:whoo::hippie::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::lalala::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THE HELP :hail::hail:
> 
> And all the best to eveyrone.. ! :tree::tree::tree: :xmascandle::tree::tree: :santa:


Congrats :rockon::rockon::humble::humble::humble:


----------



## rahulmenda

prathapkb said:


> hi friend ,
> 
> my CO asked for below details:
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> Please provide evidence of your Overseas work experience. This must cover the entire period
> and may include (but is not limited to) the following evidence:
> ● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
> ● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
> 
> 
> He has nt mentioned duration. Should i submit details for relavant years as per ACS.
> 
> bcos , I am total 12 years exp. Its really difficult to get th bank statements byond 10 years and also dont have payslips beyond 10 years. Please suggest.


Dear prathapkb, No need to panic. provide all the docs which are available with Maximum period of time. write a letter to you CO explaining the difficulty in getting them. or better provide a notary statement about the difficulty in getting Doc . best of luck


----------



## G D SINGH

maddy84 said:


> Request your suggestions for my query please.
> 
> Thanks


Maddy,

You need to update DIBP by filling the form for "Change in Circumstances". You will also have to add your child as co-applicant and submit the corresponding visa fee.

You must contact your CO and update the dept about the change in your family composition.

Regds
GD


----------



## bravokal

*Hyderabad,India- 189/190 Applicants??..Post status here..*

Guys,

Anybody from *Hyderabad,India* applying for *189/190 visa? *

Post your Qualifications,Experience,IELTS scores,ANZSCO codes,total points and your application status/ issues here...

Applicants from this region who had successful grants can also post their journey here..


Check the signature below for my current application status..


----------



## baba18

kejal22 said:


> Hi
> 
> I v emailed my Pcc and medicals on 6 th Sept but yet not got grant letter. It's gonna be 3 months now I m waiting for my visa. Is anyone in same situation like me
> Regards
> Kejal


We r in the same situation. its been more than three mths


----------



## ahappystone

Sometimes the line is busy



DesiTadka said:


> Did anyone try calling DIBP today? I am trying +61 1300 364 613 but it says the number has been disconnected ...... Strange.....


----------



## goodguy2

*hi*



srini.au said:


> Hello Friend, I am from Bangalore too and planning to start the process. Can you please give me some guidelines to start with? I am little confused about the process from where to start with.




Dear srini.au,


Plz have a look at my timeline...U will get an idea abt the process.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dchiniwal

dchiniwal said:


> My CO has a pattern of sending emails.
> 
> She has sent me 3 emails and all of them have been between 10.20 and 10.40.
> 
> Hopeful I should get the grant today by that time.
> 
> Strange part, it is so frustrating and irritating to wait that I start looking at such silly stuff


Looks like another frustrating day of wait..:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Jango911

Hi Guys,

The following message is appearing;

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.

What does it mean?

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## nardecap

Hi Friends,

Do we have the dates during which DIBP will be closed for Christmas holidays?

Please share.

Thanks.
Cheers.


----------



## maddy84

G D SINGH said:


> Maddy,
> 
> You need to update DIBP by filling the form for "Change in Circumstances". You will also have to add your child as co-applicant and submit the corresponding visa fee.
> 
> You must contact your CO and update the dept about the change in your family composition.
> 
> Regds
> GD


Thanks GD, I havent got a CO allocated yet. May be will fill up the form and wait for CO allocation.

Thanks.


----------



## kludge

kludge said:


> Any electrical engineer (233311) who have received grant recently under 189?
> One of my friend has applied on 9th nov and uploaded all docs. He has completed medicals and will complete PCC very soon. Please predict the dates of CO allocation and visa grant for him........


It gives me immense pleasure that CO is allotted to my friends application. CO has asked to upload PCC. Medicals already uploaded. Another is form 60 demanded by CO. What is this?


----------



## samkalu

G D SINGH said:


> Bro,
> 
> That is why i wrote "As per my personal experience".
> 
> Its with all the teams as they go case to case...!
> 
> Sorry for your experience..!
> 
> Regds
> GD


My co is jc.

Thing is I applied for pcc for me and wife on 18th nov..still no news. Will get medical done tomorrow. Form 80 is filled. Do I need to tell the co that I applied for pcc and waiting or wait till I get it then upload?


----------



## Rushi

Another document requested.. That is to prove my spouse has done his degree in English medium. What do you think guys? Can anyone guess my application state? 

When I will get my results?

Rushi


----------



## DesiTadka

A friend from this forum was requested the same and within couple of days after providing the document, they got the Grant...

Start packing buddy.... 



Rushi said:


> Another document requested.. That is to prove my spouse has done his degree in English medium. What do you think guys? Can anyone guess my application state?
> 
> When I will get my results?
> 
> Rushi


----------



## Rushi

DesiTadka said:


> A friend from this forum was requested the same and within couple of days after providing the document, they got the Grant...
> 
> Start packing buddy....


Oh thanks a lot DesiTadka

Rushi


----------



## G D SINGH

maddy84 said:


> Thanks GD, I havent got a CO allocated yet. May be will fill up the form and wait for CO allocation.
> 
> Thanks.


Maddy,

CO may take a decission on your case without asking any further documents. It is very important for you to intimate DIBP of the changes in your family. You must do it At the earliest.

Do not wait for CO to ask for this as he doesn't know that you have any changes in the family. You may call DIBP and ask this query.

Regds
GD


----------



## jerry9

baba18 said:


> We r in the same situation. its been more than three mths



waiting for last 4 months


----------



## WizzyWizz

baba18 said:


> We r in the same situation. its been more than three mths


Can I asked you CO team and initials?


----------



## G D SINGH

samkalu said:


> My co is jc.
> 
> Thing is I applied for pcc for me and wife on 18th nov..still no news. Will get medical done tomorrow. Form 80 is filled. Do I need to tell the co that I applied for pcc and waiting or wait till I get it then upload?


Your CO must have stated the date, by which you need to provide the requested documents. CO usually gives 28 days for the applicant to reply back. If you think, it will take you longer than this, then you may tell the CO that you have already applied for the PCC, along with proof of PCC applied.

But if you think, you will get the PCC in one or two days, then just wait for PCC and upload it at once only.

Regds
GD


----------



## jerry9

Jango911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The following message is appearing;
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship.
> 
> What does it mean?
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


This means ur medicals are clear.


----------



## WizzyWizz

Rushi said:


> Another document requested.. That is to prove my spouse has done his degree in English medium. What do you think guys? Can anyone guess my application state?
> 
> When I will get my results?
> 
> Rushi


At least your CO communicates with you. Last time I heard from my CO was more than a month ago. No word from him since then. Dunno why >_<


----------



## adnan qadir

Hi seniors

I have applied for 190 Visa. My Co was allocated in Mid of November and request for form 80 and 1221. (He doesn't request for medical and PCC).

I have submited required form before 25 November 2013.

A link was appeared in my account stating "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" When i open this link it directs me to a form 80.

Does it means that CO have not yet receive my form 80. 

Would there be any changes in this link once Co accepted my Form 80


----------



## WizzyWizz

jerry9 said:


> waiting for last 4 months


what's you CO's initial and team? what were the requirements he/she asked you during the initial contact?

arrghhh! i hope COs will soon clear the old applications first before moving on to the new applicants.


----------



## jerry9

Rushi said:


> Another document requested.. That is to prove my spouse has done his degree in English medium. What do you think guys? Can anyone guess my application state?
> 
> When I will get my results?
> 
> Rushi


If you haven't supplied the IELTS for your spouse along with ur application ... then ur CO aska for it.I think you are very close to getting your grant.


----------



## Rushi

jerry9 said:


> If you haven't supplied the IELTS for your spouse along with ur application ... then ur CO aska for it.I think you are very close to getting your grant.


Thanks a lot jerry9.. I hope so... CO must have completed primary applicant verifications and now processing the secondary applicant... (just assumed, positive thinking  )

Rushi


----------



## Goin2Oz

Hi,

Can someone please advise regarding form 1221?

Does it mean application will go through external checks and might take long time ?


----------



## Sunlight11

CO was allocated today, Adelaide Team 8. Any experience with CO HG ?


----------



## samkalu

G D SINGH said:


> Your CO must have stated the date, by which you need to provide the requested documents. CO usually gives 28 days for the applicant to reply back. If you think, it will take you longer than this, then you may tell the CO that you have already applied for the PCC, along with proof of PCC applied.
> 
> But if you think, you will get the PCC in one or two days, then just wait for PCC and upload it at once only.
> 
> Regds
> GD


If the co is asking for pcc , medical and form 80 does that indirectly mean that they are happy with the remaining already uploaded documents?


----------



## sendshaz

Hello,
Today got verification call from dibp to me and my employer.Asked lot of questions.Will there be any problem if One ir two answers given by me and my eployer contradict???Any previous experience???


----------



## Rushi

Sunlight11 said:


> CO was allocated today, Adelaide Team 8. Any experience with CO HG ?


My application is also assigned to HG... so far so good... hope she/he will give your grant soon.

Rushi


----------



## Sazzad H

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> Today got verification call from dibp to me and my employer.Asked lot of questions.Will there be any problem if One ir two answers given by me and my eployer contradict???Any previous experience???


What type of questions they asked?


----------



## Rushi

Goin2Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please advise regarding form 1221?
> 
> Does it mean application will go through external checks and might take long time ?


No.. it is just a part of form 80. Some COs request it...
Rushi


----------



## harshaldesai

Guys,

Hows the process for PCC? Some are saying you get it within a couple of hrs and some say couple of days?

Since my wife is pregnant and CO asked us to go for medical for all of us only after the delivery but advised us to go ahead with PCC now as it can take upto 30-40 days? I have taken a slot for 6th Dec morning and see how it goes. 

PSK is the most useless thing i must say. I went there today morning to enquire and they have absolutely no clue of the documentation to be carried. So i made up a self list

1. Passport ORG and 2 Copies
2. Old passport ORG and 2 copies
3. Adhar Card ORG and 2 copies (can be used as address proof)
4. Letter from CO asking for PCC. I read on one thread that the PSK demanded for reason for PCC.

Any inputs welcome. 

Regards,


----------



## adnan qadir

Hi seniors

I have applied for 190 Visa. My Co was allocated in Mid of November and request for form 80 and 1221. (He doesn't request for medical and PCC).

I have submited required form before 25 November 2013.

A link was appeared in my account stating "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" When i open this link it directs me to a form 80.

Does it means that CO have not yet receive my form 80. 

Would there be any changes in this link once Co accepted my Form 80


----------



## bravokal

*Hyderabad,India- 189/190 Applicants??..Post here..*

Guys,

Anybody from *Hyderabad,India* applying/ in process of applying for *189/190 visa*..Post your status,issues,concerns here..

People who had successful grants from this region- please post your stories here..

Check the signature below for my status..


----------



## Rider

whatdoumean said:


> Firetoy - your prediction seems accurate. I spoke to the DIBP a few mins ago. The officer on the phone was very polite and said that I should expect a CO to be allocated by next week at the latest. The lady put me on hold for a couple of minutes and spoke to someone before confirming this. Supposedly they do not account weekends in the 5 week duration. Additionally, I have been asked to give them a call if a CO is not allocated next week. I am hoping the CO is allocated this week though.


When did you lodge ur VISA? Is it 189 or 190?

Your answer will help us to predict our CO allocation


----------



## rahulmenda

hi all


----------



## whatdoumean

Rider said:


> When did you lodge ur VISA? Is it 189 or 190? Your answer will help us to predict our CO allocation


Subclass 190
Lodged on October 28 
Occupation code 133111


----------



## PkBlr

Hi Friends, I applied 189 VISA on 23Nov13. By when do think CO would be allocated. There is a holiday in the year end also.

-Pk


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

aa2312*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

Sunlight11*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

Samkalu*








​


----------



## ArpitMittal

HI Firetoy,

Any prediction for me?
When should I hope to get my PR visa? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## G D SINGH

adnan qadir said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> I have applied for 190 Visa. My Co was allocated in Mid of November and request for form 80 and 1221. (He doesn't request for medical and PCC).
> 
> I have submited required form before 25 November 2013.
> 
> A link was appeared in my account stating "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" When i open this link it directs me to a form 80.
> 
> Does it means that CO have not yet receive my form 80.
> 
> Would there be any changes in this link once Co accepted my Form 80


Hi,

This happened to me as well. When you submit form 80, this link will appear. My CO gave me a grant. But till the day before the grant was given, i could see this link all the times. So i dont think, that this link reflects anything that you should be worried about.

You may get your grant anytime.

Al the best..!

Regds
GD


----------



## Rushi

Hi Firetoy,

Today my CO asked for another document. He requested to submit a letter from university to prove that my spouse has completed the degree in english medium. How long will it take to give the final decision Firetoy? We will submit the document tomorrow.

Will this delay the process?

Rushi


----------



## G D SINGH

Rushi said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> Today my CO asked for another document. He requested to submit a letter from university to prove that my spouse has completed the degree in english medium. How long will it take to give the final decision Firetoy? We will submit the document tomorrow.
> 
> Will this delay the process?
> 
> Rushi


Hi Rushi,

It seems that CO has already assessed your case based on all the other documents that you have provided. Once you will provide this requested document, all your CO has to do is to issue your GRANT. 

I will suggest you, to upload this request certificate and also send the same to your CO by email. This will make sure, that your CO knows that you have already provided the requested document. If CO gets back on your file, you may get your GRANT this week or next week.

In the worst case, the CO will get back to your file after the time span of 28 days. If such happens, then yes, your GRANT will be delayed by another some weeks. Thats the max that could happen. But still the grant....! 

Don't delay it any further and provide this document ASAP.

All the best! 

Regds
GD


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

murali2706*








​


----------



## Rushi

G D SINGH said:


> Hi Rushi,
> 
> It seems that CO has already assessed your case based on all the other documents that you have provided. Once you will provide this requested document, all your CO has to do is to issue your GRANT.
> 
> I will suggest you, to upload this request certificate and also send the same to your CO by email. This will make sure, that your CO knows that you have already provided the requested document. If CO gets back on your file, you may get your GRANT this week or next week.
> 
> In the worst case, the CO will get back to your file after the time span of 28 days. If such happens, then yes, your GRANT will be delayed by another some weeks. Thats the max that could happen. But still the grant....!
> 
> Don't delay it any further and provide this document ASAP.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> Regds
> GD


Thanks a lot GD. We will submit it early tomorrow....Hope I will get my grant soon. at least within next week... grant before Christmas is quite enough for me...

Rushi


----------



## Firetoy

Rushi said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> Today my CO asked for another document. He requested to submit a letter from university to prove that my spouse has completed the degree in english medium. How long will it take to give the final decision Firetoy? We will submit the document tomorrow.
> 
> Will this delay the process?
> 
> Rushi


Not at all. As soon as you submit that document you may get the grant! Good luck!


----------



## nagravi

Rushi said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> Today my CO asked for another document. He requested to submit a letter from university to prove that my spouse has completed the degree in english medium. How long will it take to give the final decision Firetoy? We will submit the document tomorrow.
> 
> Will this delay the process?
> 
> Rushi


You can submit the original degree of your wife. Which contains the medium of study.


----------



## Jango911

Rushi said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> Today my CO asked for another document. He requested to submit a letter from university to prove that my spouse has completed the degree in english medium. How long will it take to give the final decision Firetoy? We will submit the document tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Will this delay the process?
> 
> Rushi[/QUOTE
> ]
> Hi Rushi,
> 
> That is very strange if you have already provided proof, which evidence did you provide your CO earlier?


----------



## bravokal

No one from Hyderabad,India??


----------



## Rushi

Firetoy said:


> Not at all. As soon as you submit that document you may get the grant! Good luck!


Thank u sooo much...


----------



## Firetoy

ArpitMittal said:


> HI Firetoy,
> 
> Any prediction for me?
> When should I hope to get my PR visa? :fingerscrossed:


Let's start for wishing you a quick CO allocation. Your CO should be allocated this week, next week at the latest. IF everything is uploaded and good enough for your CO, well, let's say in a couple of weeks. Good luck!


----------



## Manju

hi,

Any one on this forum , have CO allocated for visa lodged in first week of november .

We have applied on 05NOV2013 and front uploaded all required docs , including PCC & medicals ...

regards
manju


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi

I am about to file application for 190 visa. 

Can I do Meds before filing the application ? If yes, what all tests I need to go through ? Any link will be helpful

Also, can I raise request for PCC ?


----------



## Rushi

Jango911 said:


> Rushi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> Today my CO asked for another document. He requested to submit a letter from university to prove that my spouse has completed the degree in english medium. How long will it take to give the final decision Firetoy? We will submit the document tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Will this delay the process?
> 
> Rushi[/QUOTE
> ]
> Hi Rushi,
> 
> That is very strange if you have already provided proof, which evidence did you provide your CO earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my spouse degree certificate at the initial stage.. But the exam medium is not mentioned in our certificate.. I think due to that reason he has requested a letter from university, just to certify that it was conducted in english.
> 
> Rushi
Click to expand...


----------



## shaky

Hi I am from hyderabad. Can anyone please upload or provide me a sample third party Statutory declaration so that i can get it customized as per my needs and submit it to ACS .Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Rushi

nagravi said:


> You can submit the original degree of your wife. Which contains the medium of study.



Degree medium is not mentioned in our certificate. University certified letter will clear all their doubts. 
We will submit it tomorrow morning... Wish me luck

Rushi


----------



## australiaprvisa

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> Today got verification call from dibp to me and my employer.Asked lot of questions.Will there be any problem if One ir two answers given by me and my eployer contradict???Any previous experience???


Can you please share some detail regarding the question they are asking I means what type of questions they asked?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Hi guys!!

Can i do my medicals from a different country or is it to be done only from the country where you belong?
Am planning to visit Singapore during which i might get 190 SS invite.
So then in this case can i do my medicals from Singapore.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi
> 
> I am about to file application for 190 visa.
> 
> Can I do Meds before filing the application ? If yes, what all tests I need to go through ? Any link will be helpful
> 
> Also, can I raise request for PCC ?


Am too searching for an answer to this. If you get the answer then do let me know about it please!!


----------



## Jango911

Rushi said:


> Jango911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my spouse degree certificate at the initial stage.. But the exam medium is not mentioned in our certificate.. I think due to that reason he has requested a letter from university, just to certify that it was conducted in english.
> 
> Rushi
> 
> 
> 
> Ahan Rushi,
> 
> Then it should not be an issue at all . . . It will be the last REQ before GRANT . . . All the best mate! eace:
> 
> Br, JaNgZ
Click to expand...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi
> 
> I am about to file application for 190 visa.
> 
> Can I do Meds before filing the application ? If yes, what all tests I need to go through ? Any link will be helpful
> 
> Also, can I raise request for PCC ?


Am too searching for an answer to this. If you get the answer then do let me know about it please!!

Do note i have already got my pcc issued, now only confusion remains about medicals.


----------



## G D SINGH

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi
> 
> I am about to file application for 190 visa.
> 
> Can I do Meds before filing the application ? If yes, what all tests I need to go through ? Any link will be helpful
> 
> Also, can I raise request for PCC ?


Hi,

Link:

My Health Declarations

Go through this page. Specially the part "WHo should use My Health Decalarations?"

You can get your medicals done, before filing your application. You need to create an account and obtain a TRN. This TRN will remain throughout your visa filing.

For PCC as well, "As per my Personal Experience"; there is no need of any letters from CO or dept. Use PSK online request form. Pay fee, book appointment, obtain PCC. But i have seen, the procedure followed within India only, is varrying a lot. I am not sure, which place are you from in Inida? Better to make a call and check with the PSK.

Regds
Gd


----------



## jerry9

Rushi said:


> Jango911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my spouse degree certificate at the initial stage.. But the exam medium is not mentioned in our certificate.. I think due to that reason he has requested a letter from university, just to certify that it was conducted in english.
> 
> Rushi
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rushi,
> 
> Get the letter from the university/college stating the medium of instruction/teaching and exam were English .This will solve the purpose.
Click to expand...


----------



## G D SINGH

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Can i do my medicals from a different country or is it to be done only from the country where you belong?
> Am planning to visit Singapore during which i might get 190 SS invite.
> So then in this case can i do my medicals from Singapore.


Hi,

Link:

My Health Declarations

Go through this page. Specially the part "WHo should use My Health Decalarations?"

You can get your medicals done, before filing your application. 

Regds
GD


----------



## DesiTadka

What GD said is correct. The rules vary from PSK office to office (unfortunately). Some offices will give you PCC within hours with or without the request from CO where some offices will not entertain such requests without official request from CO. 
I have written complaints on official PSK website but haven't had any luck to change it.



G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Link:
> 
> My Health Declarations
> 
> Go through this page. Specially the part "WHo should use My Health Decalarations?"
> 
> You can get your medicals done, before filing your application. You need to create an account and obtain a TRN. This TRN will remain throughout your visa filing.
> 
> For PCC as well, "As per my Personal Experience"; there is no need of any letters from CO or dept. Use PSK online request form. Pay fee, book appointment, obtain PCC. But i have seen, the procedure followed within India only, is varrying a lot. I am not sure, which place are you from in Inida? Better to make a call and check with the PSK.
> 
> Regds
> Gd


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

DesiTadka said:


> What GD said is correct. The rules vary from PSK office to office (unfortunately). Some offices will give you PCC within hours with or without the request from CO where some offices will not entertain such requests without official request from CO.
> I have written complaints on official PSK website but haven't had any luck to change it.


Thanks a lot for response. Any idea what is process for PSKs in Bangalore ?


----------



## DesiTadka

The best way to find out is, fill the form online, take print out (Do not pay the fees online), show up to a PSK office at early morning hour and try your luck. If you get it; good for you; if you don't, you will know what's the scene there....



ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks a lot for response. Any idea what is process for PSKs in Bangalore ?


----------



## G D SINGH

Nishant Dundas said:


> Am too searching for an answer to this. If you get the answer then do let me know about it please!!
> 
> Do note i have already got my pcc issued, now only confusion remains about medicals.


Sorry missed the link in earlier response.

Here is the link that you must go through.

Link
My Health Declarations


This will solve your problem for Medicals.

Regds
GD


----------



## adnan qadir

G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> This happened to me as well. When you submit form 80, this link will appear. My CO gave me a grant. But till the day before the grant was given, i could see this link all the times. So i dont think, that this link reflects anything that you should be worried about.
> 
> You may get your grant anytime.
> 
> Al the best..!
> 
> Regds
> GD


Thanks for your reply.

One more thing. I have seek appointment of medical through independent HAP (i.e my HAP was not issued by CO instead i have filled some form and undergone medical examination. Once i undergo examination i have forwarded the HAP latter to Co, however per my application it is still appearing "medical need of this applicant is yet to be determined.". Can you kindly guide on this?


----------



## Firetoy

laurinoz said:


> Firetoy,
> 
> Well done for the spreadsheet, you've done a really good job.
> Are you Spanish, or do you just live there?
> 
> Thanks for the time you take with the members


Bon soir Laurinoz!
I'm from Spain, but already living in Australia. Thanks for your kind words


----------



## G D SINGH

adnan qadir said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> One more thing. I have seek appointment of medical through independent HAP (i.e my HAP was not issued by CO instead i have filled some form and undergone medical examination. Once i undergo examination i have forwarded the HAP latter to Co, however per my application it is still appearing "medical need of this applicant is yet to be determined.". Can you kindly guide on this?


Hi,

If you remember, HAP generation online can only be done, using your TRN and do provide your passport details. Even if you read your emedical letter, you HAP is mentioned and also your passport is mentioned.

Now, when you got your medicals done, the clinic uploads the reports against the HAP which is further linked to your TRN & passport. 

Once the reports will be uploaded by the clinic, the status will change by itself in some days. If the medicals are cleared, the status changes to "No health examinations are required for this applicant, based on the information provided to DIAC" etc. etc....

Regds
GD


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you remember, HAP generation online can only be done, using your TRN and do provide your passport details. Even if you read your emedical letter, you HAP is mentioned and also your passport is mentioned.
> 
> Now, when you got your medicals done, the clinic uploads the reports against the HAP which is further linked to your TRN & passport.
> 
> Once the reports will be uploaded by the clinic, the status will change by itself in some days. If the medicals are cleared, the status changes to "No health examinations are required for this applicant, based on the information provided to DIAC" etc. etc....
> 
> Regds
> GD


Hi Gd

can you please increase the font size ..its really small to read...


----------



## adnan qadir

G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you remember, HAP generation online can only be done, using your TRN and do provide your passport details. Even if you read your emedical letter, you HAP is mentioned and also your passport is mentioned.
> 
> Now, when you got your medicals done, the clinic uploads the reports against the HAP which is further linked to your TRN & passport.
> 
> Once the reports will be uploaded by the clinic, the status will change by itself in some days. If the medicals are cleared, the status changes to "No health examinations are required for this applicant, based on the information provided to DIAC" etc. etc....
> 
> Regds
> GD


Thanks for the reply. I have done my medical in October and CO allocated in mid November still it is not updated.


----------



## G D SINGH

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Gd
> 
> can you please increase the font size ..its really small to read...


Done..


----------



## dchiniwal

Firetoy and others, I am really confused and irritated right now.

My CO was allocated on 26th Nov and requested for few documents.

1. Travel Documents - Passport for kid
2. Degree Certificate for primary applicant
3. Date of Birth Proof, evidence for spouse
4. Birth Certificate for Kid.

All the above documents were front loaded and yet she asked for them. I sent them the same day within two hours of she requesting.

27th Nov, CO responds saying, thanks for the documents - she wasn't able to download those documents and will get back if any information required.

2nd December, CO writes an email seeking permission to reduce my points. Since I had claimed my actual experience and had ignore the ACS considered Experience (deducting 2yrs from the actual exp). I gave my consent to go ahead with the correction in an hours time of she asking.

End of Day December 3rd, no response yet.

When could I possibly see the GRANT and that elusive stamp of Firetoy?

My CO is PM from T34, Brisbane.


----------



## G D SINGH

adnan qadir said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have done my medical in October and CO allocated in mid November still it is not updated.


Hi,

Ideally this should not be the case.
I suggest, you must give a call to the clinic and check with them. Give them your HAP ID and ask if they already uploaded the same.

You can also mention this HAP id and send the same to your CO after the call with the clinic.

Kindly share the discussion in the forum as its something interesting to know.

Regds
GD


----------



## sathiyaseelan

shaky said:


> Hi I am from hyderabad. Can anyone please upload or provide me a sample third party Statutory declaration so that i can get it customized as per my needs and submit it to ACS .Thanks in advance for the help.


hi friend,

First, you need to get the stamp paper from court. While purchasing this stamp paper, you they will note down your details such as your name, address father's name etc. in a register. These credentials will also be written down by them on the stamp papers they give you. This is a declaration given by your manager or friend regarding your roles and responsibilities (job description) along with their professional contact details.

The letter starts like " This is in regards to your name who has been working as xyz position in our company on full-time from dd/mm/yyy till today. i have been closely working with him (in case declarer is your co-worker) or he has been reporting/reported to me during his tenure. I confirm his roles and responsibilities as follows,.

List the responsibilities one by one using bullets.

I recommend him for his future assignments. He has been showing dedication towards his tasks and so .......

please don't hesitate to contact me if you would like to know more about him.

Sincerely,

Manager's name/colleague's name,
designation,
company's name,
address,
email:
mobile:

Does this look as easy as pie?

regards,
sathiya


----------



## whatdoumean

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi I am about to file application for 190 visa. Can I do Meds before filing the application ? If yes, what all tests I need to go through ? Any link will be helpful Also, can I raise request for PCC ?


You can before you lodge the application. You will have to quote the HAP ID when filling up the visa application. Check the health section of the immi website.


----------



## Maverick7185

whatdoumean said:


> You can before you lodge the application. You will have to quote the HAP ID when filling up the visa application. Check the health section of the immi website.


That's correct. One can undergo medicals before lodging their application and mention the HAP id while filing the application.
Infact I have done the same. Underwent medicals on 4th Nov and lodged the application on 11th.

One can check whether the medicals have been submitted to DIBP by loging into emedical client and clicking on 'Print Information'


----------



## nagravi

Rushi said:


> Degree medium is not mentioned in our certificate. University certified letter will clear all their doubts.
> We will submit it tomorrow morning... Wish me luck
> 
> Rushi


All the best Rushi


----------



## Ameen

*Xmas Holiday*

Dear All, 

I applied for 190 visa on 31 October 2013, and until now I did't hear anything from the CO even though I did't do my health examination or PCC, however does anyone knows when is xmas holiday for the immigration department and would it be possible to get my grant visa before that?


----------



## shaky

Thanks a lot for the help. Can anyone tell me whom to approach for getting attestation on duplicate copies . Since i have seen many people give attestation but they dont have text like Certified true copy of original as text.


----------



## NeoWilson

One week starting 25 dec to 1 jan


----------



## shaky

Hi why dont we catchup on some weekend this month , so that we can discuss regarding australian opportunities and process and some guidance from you.


----------



## shaky

bravokal said:


> Can you provide your email id or phone number to get some more information on starting my PR process, i guess you stay in hyderabad


----------



## goodguy2

samkalu said:


> Co contacted me today for health and pcc and form 80 for me and my wife.
> 
> Bisbaneteam34
> 
> Guys any experience with this team?



Dear samkalu 

Congratulations :dance: That was quick. I see that u lodged on the 9th November and u got the Case Officer today ie 3rd December for ur 189 visa. Ur grant is coming very soon. Please provide the documents soon to get the visa in 2013 before your CO hides behind the sofa :behindsofa:

Happy for you :bounce:


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Omer Butt

hello. I need to know answers of few questions and i guessing this is the right platform to ask and gather knowledge so here is it.

I have done my bachelor degree of 2 years from Pakistan in 2010 and then joined accountancy firm and got a work experience of 3.5 years.In my firm period i started ACCA and now i am appearing in last part of it in DEC-2013.I am 26 years old .My sister is permanent resident in Australia.English is not my native language but i am good in it so can score some marks in IELTS.Accountancy is in SOL ..The firm in which i worked is a member firm of international network which has its offices in Australia too . 

I want to know how much score i can get in above scenario?ACCA membership is equivalent to Australian bachelors but i am in finals of ACCA and may be it takes a year to become ACCA member.So is it possible to get some points from my 2 years bachelors degree and complete my 60 points?? can i get some extra points as my sister has PR ? tell me what should i do ? Its expensive to assess your case so i want to be sure that i am in a position to get 60 points.


----------



## Sunlight11

goodguy2 said:


> Dear samkalu
> 
> Congratulations :dance: That was quick. I see that u lodged on the 9th November and u got the Case Officer today ie 3rd December for ur 189 visa. Ur grant is coming very soon. Please provide the documents soon to get the visa in 2013 before your CO hides behind the sofa :behindsofa:
> 
> Happy for you :bounce:
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Yeah that was fast, I got CO too today, instead of asking PCC or MED, she notified me that it will take Considerably long to get the routine processing done for my case, whereas my case is one of most straightforward ...


----------



## adnan qadir

Omer Butt said:


> hello. I need to know answers of few questions and i guessing this is the right platform to ask and gather knowledge so here is it.
> 
> I have done my bachelor degree of 2 years from Pakistan in 2010 and then joined accountancy firm and got a work experience of 3.5 years.In my firm period i started ACCA and now i am appearing in last part of it in DEC-2013.I am 26 years old .My sister is permanent resident in Australia.English is not my native language but i am good in it so can score some marks in IELTS.Accountancy is in SOL ..The firm in which i worked is a member firm of international network which has its offices in Australia too .
> 
> I want to know how much score i can get in above scenario?ACCA membership is equivalent to Australian bachelors but i am in finals of ACCA and may be it takes a year to become ACCA member.So is it possible to get some points from my 2 years bachelors degree and complete my 60 points?? can i get some extra points as my sister has PR ? tell me what should i do ? Its expensive to assess your case so i want to be sure that i am in a position to get 60 points.



Well Umar though i am not expert on it but as per my understanding, one cant claim any points for ACCA untill it is done. 

With respect to 3.5 year experience, unfortunately you cant claim any point until it is post qualification. If you have done BSC from oxford brooks. Experience could count from the day when you become affiliate.


----------



## goodguy2

Sunlight11 said:


> Yeah that was fast, I got CO too today, instead of asking PCC or MED, she notified me that it will take Considerably long to get the routine processing done for my case, whereas my case is one of most straightforward ...



Congrats on getting CO allocation but it beats me as to why ur CO told u that it wud take “considerably long”  …Perhaps something has come up on their database…however don’t worry abt all that. Probably some verification issue. They wud verify (if at all) and since u have told me that ur case is most straightforward, u’d come clean. Don’t worry. On this forum, I have read a similar such experience from an applicant from your country. Just be patient… always remember “All things come to those who wait”….Ur wait will be worth it. I wish u a speedy grant though. 


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Colombo

*HI*



manubadboy said:


> no she would require grant number to check vevo.. She can check for grant letter by logging into the visa application as well..
> 
> Sent from my xperia z using expat forum


*hi manubadboy

how u doing

long time no see

hows life here...

Whats new..

cheers

xxx *


----------



## Sunlight11

How about Adelaide Team 8? So far I only found one member belonging to my CO. Guys what's your opinion on this team?


----------



## samkalu

goodguy2 said:


> Dear samkalu
> 
> Congratulations :dance: That was quick. I see that u lodged on the 9th November and u got the Case Officer today ie 3rd December for ur 189 visa. Ur grant is coming very soon. Please provide the documents soon to get the visa in 2013 before your CO hides behind the sofa :behindsofa:
> 
> Happy for you :bounce:
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks. Anyhow Iam yet to get my pcc. Its more than two weeks . By the way since they have asked for pcc and med do you think they are happy with the remaining docs?


----------



## samkalu

Firetoy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> Samkalu


Thanks firetoy


----------



## goodguy2

samkalu said:


> Thanks. Anyhow Iam yet to get my pcc. Its more than two weeks . By the way since they have asked for pcc and med do you think they are happy with the remaining docs?


 


I have no clue mate...probably they r ok with it I guess.

I wish u a grant this week.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## samkalu

goodguy2 said:


> I have no clue mate...probably they r ok with it I guess.
> 
> I wish u a grant this week.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks. Let's see how it goes. Hope u get a co soon


----------



## mithu93ku

Dear* laurinoz*,
Nice to see you again in this thread!
I will wait for you there in OZ land. May be not in Perth but somewhere in oz.
Do not give up your endeavour. 
Regards,
Mithu



laurinoz said:


> You are so close to get this grant, I'll be behind you all the way.
> I still have to study and get my degree, so about 2-3 years. Oz is testing me, but I won't give up
> In the meantime, I need you, Mithu, Mindfreak and Vijay24 to settle in WA, so I can come on holidays


----------



## mithu93ku

So many pages to read in a day!


----------



## NBR

aa2312 said:


> 9 september - Invite
> 21 Oct - Application
> 18 Nov - CO
> 19 - MEDS & PCC
> 
> 3 DECEMBER - GRANT
> CO - Team 4 Adelaide KS


Congratulation aa2312 on receiving your grant.


----------



## goodguy2

mithu93ku said:


> So many pages to read in a day!



I am a bit taken aback by the number of pages today too.

Unfortunately for the past 3/4 days I really havnt seen so many Visa grants to be honest...hence the clutter...just joking 

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

Hi Guys 

I need some advice...

I have been allocated the CO on the 24th Oct 2013 and I have not heard anything yet.

Additionally, I cant check the status of my application online as it keeps giving me error.

I was advised that using an agent would make my life easier, however my experience is quite the opposite.

How long should I wait before It would be appropriate for me to interrupt my COs' amorous activities?

Thanks!


----------



## Sunlight11

Tasmanian Devil said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need some advice...
> 
> I have been allocated the CO on the 24th Oct 2013 and I have not heard anything yet.
> 
> Additionally, I cant check the status of my application online as it keeps giving me error.
> 
> I was advised that using an agent would make my life easier, however my experience is quite the opposite.
> 
> How long should I wait before It would be appropriate for me to interrupt my COs' amorous activities?
> 
> Thanks!


Are you for 189 or 190? They should contact you if they need anything ... Which team took your case?


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

I am 189.. Visa Lodged on the 27th August...I scored 60 points..CO allocated on the 24th October.... I have requested the CO details from my agent last week (still waiting for a response).. I have not been able to check the status since the beginning....


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

Please also note ...I have called DIBP about the "Login" issue... I am still waiting to hear back from them...As per my previous experiences with them I am sure I will hear back after I will receive the grant...


----------



## ali.sajid

*December 2013 subclass 190 Visa Applicants*

Please share your lodge date and progress. Mine is 1st December 2013


----------



## praveenreddy

bravokal said:


> No one from Hyderabad,India??


Hi,

Its me from Hyderabad. Which part of Hyd are you from.. send me PM if you require anything else.


----------



## Jango911

aa2312 said:


> 9 september - Invite
> 21 Oct - Application
> 18 Nov - CO
> 19 - MEDS & PCC
> 
> 3 DECEMBER - GRANT
> CO - Team 4 Adelaide KS


Hi AA2312,

Its very pleasant for me to see your grant coming from the same team and co . . . I'm keeping my figures crossed as well :fingerscrossed: as we share similar timelines . . . all the best for future 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Hi Sajid,

2-dec Visa lodged , already done with PCC.

Medicals appointment -> 4-dec.

ANZSCO Code:263212|ACS:applied(29-Dec'12)|ACS:+ve Result(25-Feb'13)| |IELTS:L.7,R.6.5,W.6,S.7.5| ACT SS- appld(19-sep'13), confirmed(7-nov'13)| PCC: 21-Nov'13| Sent from Vamshi using my iPhone


----------



## Omer Butt

adnan qadir said:


> Well Umar though i am not expert on it but as per my understanding, one cant claim any points for ACCA untill it is done.
> 
> With respect to 3.5 year experience, unfortunately you cant claim any point until it is post qualification. If you have done BSC from oxford brooks. Experience could count from the day when you become affiliate.


Thank you for your reply . I have also done my bachelors in commerce and started my 3.5 years experience after getting that degree so is there any chance that my 2 years bachelor will count as graduation ? so my 3.5 years of experience can count as well to score marks.


----------



## kludge

Dear friends,
I need your expert advice. I have decided to reappear IELTS to improve my score from minimum 6 to 7 bands. I am waiting for EA outcome.
1. Should I opt BC or IDP? (Previous IDP)
2. I want to go to oz for PR. Is it must to opt "General Training"? Because I feel I am very much comfortable and confident with "Academic Training".(Previous GT).
Pls answer my question.


----------



## goodguy2

kludge said:


> Dear friends,
> I need your expert advice. I have decided to reappear IELTS to improve my score from minimum 6 to 7 bands. I am waiting for EA outcome.
> 1. Should I opt BC or IDP? (Previous IDP)
> 2. I want to go to oz for PR. Is it must to opt "General Training"? Because I feel I am very much comfortable and confident with "Academic Training".(Previous GT).
> Pls answer my question.


 Most folks I know have opted for BC than IDP.

I know of a person in this forum who got his/her visa after writing Academic IELTS. I know thats rare......


----------



## goodguy2

kludge said:


> Dear friends,
> I need your expert advice. I have decided to reappear IELTS to improve my score from minimum 6 to 7 bands. I am waiting for EA outcome.
> 1. Should I opt BC or IDP? (Previous IDP)
> 2. I want to go to oz for PR. Is it must to opt "General Training"? Because I feel I am very much comfortable and confident with "Academic Training".(Previous GT).
> Pls answer my question.




Most folks I know have opted for BC than IDP.

I know of a person in this forum who got his/her pr visa after writing Academic IELTS. I know thats rare......


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pavan.kom

praveenreddy said:


> Hi, Its me from Hyderabad. Which part of Hyd are you from.. send me PM if you require anything else.


I am from HYD aswell but I'm an onshore applicant
Send me PM for more information


----------



## manilaoz

kludge said:


> Dear friends,
> I need your expert advice. I have decided to reappear IELTS to improve my score from minimum 6 to 7 bands. I am waiting for EA outcome.
> 1. Should I opt BC or IDP? (Previous IDP)
> 2. I want to go to oz for PR. Is it must to opt "General Training"? Because I feel I am very much comfortable and confident with "Academic Training".(Previous GT).
> Pls answer my question.


Hi--

Whether its BC or IDP, your IELTS test level must be according to the prescribed type by the assessing authority relevant to your nominated skill. I think that is the guideline to follow.

Goodluck


----------



## NeoWilson

kludge said:


> Dear friends,
> I need your expert advice. I have decided to reappear IELTS to improve my score from minimum 6 to 7 bands. I am waiting for EA outcome.
> 1. Should I opt BC or IDP? (Previous IDP)
> 2. I want to go to oz for PR. Is it must to opt "General Training"? Because I feel I am very much comfortable and confident with "Academic Training".(Previous GT).
> Pls answer my question.


ACAD is considered to be harder than GEN so I think most organisations that require GEN for Skill assessment will accept your ACAD results as well .
The DIPB does not care which IELTS module you do as long as it meets the band score to claim point.

But, I must point out to you that as I have taken both ACAD (for skill assessment) and GEN (for band 8), I feel that GEN writing is *so much easier* and I think it is also marked more generously, this is only my observation though. 
I say this because before my *first* GEN test, I had taken 5 ACAD tests and my writing score varied from band 6 to band 6.5 (i struggled with task 1 mostly). I got band 7 writing in the 5th test and then switched to GEN and try to get band 8.
In my first GEN test, without doing any writing practise for Task 1 ( i read 8 pages on the typical task 1 letter types), I got band 8 writing and on second try, I got band 7.5 (I was distracted that whole morning due to having a stomachache)


----------



## manilaoz

kludge said:


> Dear friends,
> I need your expert advice. I have decided to reappear IELTS to improve my score from minimum 6 to 7 bands. I am waiting for EA outcome.
> 1. Should I opt BC or IDP? (Previous IDP)
> 2. I want to go to oz for PR. Is it must to opt "General Training"? Because I feel I am very much comfortable and confident with "Academic Training".(Previous GT).
> Pls answer my question.



Btw, have you checked the requird test type at the assessing authority's website? That should guide you best.


----------



## kludge

NeoWilson said:


> ACAD is considered to be harder than GEN so I think most organisations that require GEN for Skill assessment will accept your ACAD results as well .
> The DIPB does not care which IELTS module you do as long as it meets the band score to claim point.
> 
> But, I must point out to you that as I have taken both ACAD (for skill assessment) and GEN (for band 8), I feel that GEN writing is so much easier and I think it is also marked more generously, this is only my observation though.
> I say this because before my first GEN test, I had taken 5 ACAD tests and my writing score varied from band 6 to band 6.5 (i struggled with task 1 mostly). I got band 7 writing in the 5th test and then switched to GEN and try to get band 8.
> In my first GEN test, without doing any writing practise for Task 1 ( i read 8 pages on the typical task 1 letter types), I got band 8 writing and on second try, I got band 7.5 (I was distracted that whole morning due to having a stomachache)


Thank you friends. This forum is awesome. As my tension is so relieved, I feel light and guided.

I am going off topic now:
I feel each and every citizen must be connected to such forums on various topics like passport, health problem, gas,personal problem help etc. so that without disclosing self, one can have guidance for solutions. For best performance, one must be happy from heart. Then only our country can grow well and utilize one's abilities.


----------



## dchiniwal

How many grants today? Anyone yet?

Rushi?


----------



## NeoWilson

wait a minute .. Does Grant Letter means i got the grantttttttttttttttttttttt?


----------



## dchiniwal

NeoWilson said:


> wait a minute .. Does Grant Letter means i got the grantttttttttttttttttttttt?


Congratulations! Neo...


----------



## Rushi

dchiniwal said:


> How many grants today? Anyone yet?
> 
> Rushi?


I'm about to submit the requested spouse degree letter. (My Co requested a letter to certify its medium as it was not mentioned in our degree certificate).. Do you think they will my grant once it is submitted...??? 

Oh god please help me to get my grant soon

Wish me luck friend...

Rushi


----------



## Rushi

NeoWilson said:


> wait a minute .. Does Grant Letter means i got the grantttttttttttttttttttttt?


Wow.. Congratz....

Rushi


----------



## dchiniwal

Rushi said:


> I'm about to submit the requested spouse degree letter. (My Co requested a letter to certify its medium as it was not mentioned in our degree certificate).. Do you think they will my grant once it is submitted...???
> 
> Oh god please help me to get my grant soon
> 
> Wish me luck friend...
> 
> Rushi


Hope they give the grant today.

I am sailing in same boat, waiting for the Grant . I was expecting it yesterday morning.


----------



## sylvia_australia

Hey friends i got the grant


----------



## dchiniwal

sylvia_australia said:


> Hey friends i got the grant


Excellent news Sylvia..congratulations


----------



## Rushi

sylvia_australia said:


> Hey friends i got the grant



What? You already received it right?
Rushi


----------



## Rushi

dchiniwal said:


> Hope they give the grant today.
> 
> I am sailing in same boat, waiting for the Grant . I was expecting it yesterday morning.



Oh thank you friend.. Wish you a speedy grant

Rushi


----------



## rakithaw

Guys,
Got the grant today. Was a direct grant. But they took 72 days. 

Thanks for everyone in the forum. I will still b @ this forum to help u guys out and share my experience.

Thanks y all


----------



## King_of_the_ring

What is a direct grant ?


----------



## dchiniwal

rakithaw said:


> Guys,
> Got the grant today. Was a direct grant. But they took 72 days.
> 
> Thanks for everyone in the forum. I will still b @ this forum to help u guys out and share my experience.
> 
> Thanks y all


Congratulations Rakithaw


----------



## dchiniwal

King_of_the_ring said:


> What is a direct grant ?


Direct grant is without the CO coming back requesting for any documentation.

No interaction by the DIAC team between the lodgement of Visa application and Visa Grant


----------



## misguided

King_of_the_ring said:


> What is a direct grant ?


I guess that means, the applicant doesn't receive any correspondence or queries from the CO. ALl he receives is a final grant email , provided he has uploaded his PCC/Medical reports earlier.


----------



## NeoWilson

Ok. really got the GRANTTTTTTT hehe. Only 2 weeks since lodgement date 19/11, CAN'T BELIEVE IT. 
I was expecting to wait in patient till end of January 

finally can move on to a new phase 

Thank you everyone ^^


----------



## rakithaw

misguided said:


> I guess that means, the applicant doesn't receive any correspondence or queries from the CO. ALl he receives is a final grant email , provided he has uploaded his PCC/Medical reports earlier.


Yap exactly. I called the immi a week ago to check my application cuz didnt hear anything after lodgement. They told me a CO was assigned on 14th Nov and I hav to wait till he contact me. But got the grant today without any CO contact. I did upload everything while lodging the visa


----------



## misguided

rakithaw said:


> Yap exactly. I called the immi a week ago to check my application cuz didnt hear anything after lodgement. They told me a CO was assigned on 14th Nov and I hav to wait till he contact me. But got the grant today without any CO contact. I did upload everything while lodging the visa


Congrats Mate and best wishes for the journey ahead 

I'm still waiting on my ACS result :clock:


----------



## manilaoz

NeoWilson said:


> wait a minute .. Does Grant Letter means i got the grantttttttttttttttttttttt?


Ahahaha! Nice one! Congatulations!!


----------



## goodguy2

rakithaw said:


> Guys,
> Got the grant today. Was a direct grant. But they took 72 days.
> 
> Thanks for everyone in the forum. I will still b @ this forum to help u guys out and share my experience.
> 
> Thanks y all



Congrats rakithaw  Wish you All The Best 


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

NeoWilson said:


> Ok. really got the GRANTTTTTTT hehe. Only 2 weeks since lodgement date 19/11, CAN'T BELIEVE IT.
> I was expecting to wait in patient till end of January
> 
> finally can move on to a new phase
> 
> Thank you everyone ^^



Congrats NeoWilson 

Australia loves you :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Never seen such a quick grant ever 


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## praveenreddy

Congratulation to all friends who received grant today. Wish u all very bright future in OZ land


----------



## praveenreddy

Waiting waiting waiting it's really killing don't know what is wrong with team 2 it's been long time haven't heared any news.


----------



## Sazzad H

praveenreddy said:


> Waiting waiting waiting it's really killing don't know what is wrong with team 2 it's been long time haven't heared any news.


Which CO from team 2? please share your timeline bro...


----------



## Rushi

Just submitted a confirmation letter (given by the university) to prove that my spouse has been completed the degree in English medium..

Now waiting for the most wanted miracle to be happened soon...:clock::clock::clock:

Rushi


----------



## praveenreddy

Sazzad H said:


> Which CO from team 2? please share your timeline bro...


RL I think your CO is also RL


----------



## raso

How many days require to clear medical? I have done last week. Still the link active and health evidence requested for me and my wife.


----------



## dchiniwal

raso said:


> How many days require to clear medical? I have done last week. Still the link active and health evidence requested for me and my wife.


Depends on the hospital, usually about 3-4 days

Check here https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient if it has been uploaded


----------



## jerry9

NeoWilson said:


> wait a minute .. Does Grant Letter means i got the grantttttttttttttttttttttt?


Congrats NeoWilson....have a great future ahead!


----------



## jerry9

Rushi said:


> I'm about to submit the requested spouse degree letter. (My Co requested a letter to certify its medium as it was not mentioned in our degree certificate).. Do you think they will my grant once it is submitted...???
> 
> Oh god please help me to get my grant soon
> 
> Wish me luck friend...
> 
> Rushi


All the best Rushi!


----------



## raso

dchiniwal said:


> Depends on the hospital, usually about 3-4 days
> 
> Check here https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient if it has been uploaded



Thank you for your reply. Yeas the clinic uploaded it 28 November that I checked already. Do I need to inform my CO?


----------



## Mroks

Posting a day late.
Got my grant yesterday. Details below.

Occupation: 261314 (Software Tester)
Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from ACT SS)
Visa Lodged: 9th Oct
Ack: 10th Oct
CO: RL, Adelaide Team 02, 8th Nov
Grant: 3rd Dec

Those members having CO, 'RL' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.

Wishing good luck for all members.


----------



## jerry9

rakithaw said:


> Guys,
> Got the grant today. Was a direct grant. But they took 72 days.
> 
> Thanks for everyone in the forum. I will still b @ this forum to help u guys out and share my experience.
> 
> Thanks y all


congrats rakithaw!


----------



## jerry9

Mroks said:


> Posting a day late.
> Got my grant yesterday. Details below.
> 
> Occupation: 261314 (Software Tester)
> Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from ACT SS)
> Visa Lodged: 9th Oct
> Ack: 10th Oct
> CO: RL, Adelaide Team 02, 8th Nov
> Grant: 3rd Dec
> 
> Those members having CO, 'RL' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.
> 
> Wishing good luck for all members.



congratulation Mroks..! all the best for your future in Oz land!


----------



## goodguy2

Mroks said:


> Posting a day late.
> Got my grant yesterday. Details below.
> 
> Occupation: 261314 (Software Tester)
> Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from ACT SS)
> Visa Lodged: 9th Oct
> Ack: 10th Oct
> CO: RL, Adelaide Team 02, 8th Nov
> Grant: 3rd Dec
> 
> Those members having CO, 'RL' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.
> 
> Wishing good luck for all members.


 
Congrats on your visa grant. Party hard Mroks :first:

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jeevan00

*190 new applicant*

hi guys
I am new user on this forum. I have applied to 190 visa on 12 nov 2013 and frontloaded all documents except medicals.i havnt received any hap id or 'organise ur helath' link,but my spouse had this and done with medicals. 
our document status changed from 'required' to 'recieved' on 27th nov. what does it mean? a co has already been allocated or what?


please give me ur opinion
thanks in advance


----------



## TheItGuy

Rushi said:


> Just submitted a confirmation letter (given by the university) to prove that my spouse has been completed the degree in English medium..
> 
> Now waiting for the most wanted miracle to be happened soon...:clock::clock::clock:
> 
> Rushi


Hey Rushi,

Did your CO ask you for the letter today in the email or did you upload it by yourself...????


----------



## Sazzad H

praveenreddy said:


> RL I think your CO is also RL


Yes she is!!! When did u applied bro? when she last contact with you? She requested add docs on 12/11/13. I have submitted all the requested docs on 26/11/2013. Now waiting for the reply from her :-(


----------



## Rushi

TheItGuy said:


> Hey Rushi,
> 
> Did your CO ask you for the letter today in the email or did you upload it by yourself...????


He/She asked it yesterday and I submitted it today morning... We had to request it from the university..Luckily we got it within one day 

Will I get my grant soon??   

Rushi


----------



## dchiniwal

Mroks said:


> Posting a day late.
> Got my grant yesterday. Details below.
> 
> Occupation: 261314 (Software Tester)
> Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from ACT SS)
> Visa Lodged: 9th Oct
> Ack: 10th Oct
> CO: RL, Adelaide Team 02, 8th Nov
> Grant: 3rd Dec
> 
> Those members having CO, 'RL' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.
> 
> Wishing good luck for all members.


Congratulation Mroks


----------



## Sazzad H

Mroks said:


> Posting a day late.
> Got my grant yesterday. Details below.
> 
> Occupation: 261314 (Software Tester)
> Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from ACT SS)
> Visa Lodged: 9th Oct
> Ack: 10th Oct
> CO: RL, Adelaide Team 02, 8th Nov
> Grant: 3rd Dec
> 
> Those members having CO, 'RL' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.
> 
> Wishing good luck for all members.


Bro, my CO is RL too...i have submitted all the docs on 26/11/13. Should i tell my agent to send her email that all docs has been provided?


----------



## TheItGuy

Rushi said:


> He/She asked it yesterday and I submitted it today morning... We had to request it from the university..Luckily we got it within one day
> 
> Will I get my grant soon??
> 
> Rushi


If there are no more pending documents than most probably u will ,,at most by next week recieve your grant.. hope for the best..cheerzz


----------



## ShradhaAgr

*Statutory Declaration*

Hello Friends,

I am going to go for the ACS this weekend. I have a couple of queries regarding the statutory declaration. If anyone of of has done that please let me know need an urgent help....


Thanks


----------



## nardecap

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am going to go for the ACS this weekend. I have a couple of queries regarding the statutory declaration. If anyone of of has done that please let me know need an urgent help....
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I did this for my case. Please let me know how I can help? It will be good if you can send me a personal message as this thread is to discuss some other topic.

Thanks.
Cheers.


----------



## goodguy2

nardecap said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did this for my case. Please let me know how I can help? It will be good if you can send me a personal message as this thread is to discuss some other topic.
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers.



Hi buddy,

Why is it taking so long for you to get the visa?

 I see some people get their visa they lodged late on October and beginning of November?

Oh rt I understand….Its the PCC u were/are waiting for. Cool goodluck. Ur grant is very near.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

sgn1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for an salary certificate format for paid in cash, for no bank statements and tax forms.
> 
> please help me,,
> 
> Thank you



Dear sgn1982,

Oh that’ll be hard man.

Please ask other seniors like felix2020, Firetoy and Sathiya. They wud come up with something that might interest u.

To begin with, u can send them a PM.

U need to prove by talking to the person/company that employed u to give u in writing that u were working for them, part time/full, ur wages/salary, or any proof that u have been employed. 

I really don’t know how DIAC will look into this even if u provide evidence that u were paid in Cash with no bank records and tax documents.

Wish u goodluck.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am going to go for the ACS this weekend. I have a couple of queries regarding the statutory declaration. If anyone of of has done that please let me know need an urgent help....
> 
> 
> Thanks


 Dear friend,

Can u please be a bit specific as to what u exactly u want to know. Thanks.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tarangoyal

sylvia_australia said:


> Hey friends i got the grant


Congrats buddy.. I am happy for you.. so what are your plans now?


----------



## tarangoyal

Everyday my curiosity and excitement lands me to the e-visa page.. 

Everyday, I find the same status   - in progress

Waiting for firetoy forecast to come true


----------



## goodguy2

sylvia_australia said:


> Hey friends i got the grant



Dear sylvia_australia,

Many congrats mate. 

U got the grant letter twice??? :couch2: or are you just trying to be an imposter  

Wish u the very best mate. Have a great future ahead. Goodluck.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mroks

Sazzad H said:


> Bro, my CO is RL too...i have submitted all the docs on 26/11/13. Should i tell my agent to send her email that all docs has been provided?


That will be better. RL contacted me on 8th Nov for PCC which was already front uploaded. Few days back my agent communicated with her through mail and I was able to get grant yesterday. Wishing you good luck.


----------



## Jango911

sylvia_australia said:


> Hey friends i got the grant


All the best!


----------



## goodguy2

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am going to go for the ACS this weekend. I have a couple of queries regarding the statutory declaration. If anyone of of has done that please let me know need an urgent help....
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi friend,


Not too sure but I think this shud help. Go to


“I am in trouble...Current company is not giving employment reference letter - Page 5”

Chk Sathiya reply to r_saraj on 21st November 2013 and u will find a sample format of the same.

Hope this helps.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jango911

NeoWilson said:


> wait a minute .. Does Grant Letter means i got the grantttttttttttttttttttttt?



Yeesssssssss, just bite yourself , if it hurts . . . its for real  j/k

All the best mate!!!


----------



## dchiniwal

One more day goes by and wait continues....damm this thing


----------



## goodguy2

dchiniwal said:


> One more day goes by and wait continues....damm this thing


 
U will get ur grant very soon….U r almost there….I know how its like…”So near yet so far”
Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nardecap

goodguy2 said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Why is it taking so long for you to get the visa?
> 
> I see some people get their visa they lodged late on October and beginning of November?
> 
> Oh rt I understand….Its the PCC u were/are waiting for. Cool goodluck. Ur grant is very near.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi Mate,

Thanks for the concern.

Mine actually is an expected delay. To start with I didn't front load the documents as I had an impression that CO allocation takes 8 weeks for 189. However, I got one in less then 6 weeks. CO requested the documents on 16th Nov 2013 and uploaded all of them by 22nd Nov 2013 and sent them as email attachments on 26th Nov 2013 apart from medicals and PCC.

Medicals are done and results will be uploaded by 10th Dec 2013. Additionally, I need Singapore PCC and police here needs 3 weeks to process it and I can collect that on 10th Dec 2013 and will upload on the same day.

In the mean time I hope/pray that my CO is going through already uploaded documents and once the Singapore PCC is uploaded I can get the grant quickly 
(Couple of guys got their grant the same day they uploaded the PCC, so I hope that this happens to me as well).

Thanks once again.

Cheers.


----------



## aa2312

Words are not enough to express my gratitude and appreciation towards all the Forum Members in this thread. Its really rare to see everyone help everyone in whatever small little ways we can. Firetoy thanks for all the Predictions..you keep it rolling dude...

Thanks to all and May EVERYONE GET THEIR GRANTS SOON..


----------



## goodguy2

nardecap said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Thanks for the concern.
> 
> Mine actually is an expected delay. To start with I didn't front load the documents as I had an impression that CO allocation takes 8 weeks for 189. However, I got one in less then 6 weeks. CO requested the documents on 16th Nov 2013 and uploaded all of them by 22nd Nov 2013 and sent them as email attachments on 26th Nov 2013 apart from medicals and PCC.
> 
> Medicals are done and results will be uploaded by 10th Dec 2013. Additionally, I need Singapore PCC and police here needs 3 weeks to process it and I can collect that on 10th Dec 2013 and will upload on the same day.
> 
> In the mean time I hope/pray that my CO is going through already uploaded documents and once the Singapore PCC is uploaded I can get the grant quickly
> (Couple of guys got their grant the same day they uploaded the PCC, so I hope that this happens to me as well).
> 
> Thanks once again.
> 
> Cheers.



Dear nardecap,

Thanks for the reply.

I suggest u please send them the PCC no sooner than u get them.

Also, is it possible for u to call them and politelu inform them that u have submitted the requested docs from ur CO. Hope this helps mate. I wish u a speedy grant.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

aa2312 said:


> Words are not enough to express my gratitude and appreciation towards all the Forum Members in this thread. Its really rare to see everyone help everyone in whatever small little ways we can. Firetoy thanks for all the Predictions..you keep it rolling dude...
> 
> Thanks to all and May EVERYONE GET THEIR GRANTS SOON..


 Hi aa2312,

So nice to read this message. I also feel the same.

This forum is the first point of contact for any information needed and someone somwhere will surely try to help us out if requested.

Oh yeah we all endorse Firetoy to become the Immigration Minister.... He is always willing to help anytime. The best part is that we get very quick repliues from him. His dedication to everyone on this forum is commendable.

Thanks mate...wish u the very in everything u do.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## adnan qadir

I have forwarded some documents to Case Officer team 2 (initial RF) on 19 Novemebr 2013.

Doesn't heard anything from her so forwarded a mail for acknowledgment., 

Receive the following in automatic response 

:﻿Thank you for your email. 

So we can spend as much time as possible processing visa applications, including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or acknowledge received documents. Further information about the visa processing time service standards is available at: http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/standards/2.1.htm"


----------



## Jango911

adnan qadir said:


> I have forwarded some documents to Case Officer team 2 (initial RF) on 19 Novemebr 2013.
> 
> Doesn't heard anything from her so forwarded a mail for acknowledgment.,
> 
> Receive the following in automatic response
> 
> :﻿Thank you for your email.
> 
> So we can spend as much time as possible processing visa applications, including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or acknowledge received documents. Further information about the visa processing time service standards is available at: http://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/standards/2.1.htm"


Hi Adnan,

It is right they do not reply to docs acknowledgements . . . and they declare it very clearly it makes sense otherwise it would add an extra workload . . . hopefully they will consider what you have sent ASAP. :fingerscrossed:

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## weel

Rushi said:


> He/She asked it yesterday and I submitted it today morning... We had to request it from the university..Luckily we got it within one day
> 
> Will I get my grant soon??
> 
> Rushi


All the best...Now you can expect your grant letter very soon. May be CO is preparing it for you now


----------



## ArpitMittal

Just got the PR visa!!!
Direct Grant. No prior information for CO allocation.


----------



## weel

Fed up with UAE embassy in Colombo. 5 weeks completed up to now, they are not giving any update about my spouse PCC.


----------



## manilaoz

ArpitMittal said:


> Just got the PR visa!!!
> Direct Grant. No prior information for CO allocation.


Congratulations on your way to a Happy Christmas!!!


----------



## goodguy2

ArpitMittal said:


> Just got the PR visa!!!
> Direct Grant. No prior information for CO allocation.



Many congrats pal 

Freak out.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rider

Congrats to all who received your grant today...


----------



## Rushi

weel said:


> All the best...Now you can expect your grant letter very soon. May be CO is preparing it for you now


ahaaaaaaaaaaa thanks mate.... eager to see it soon :whoo::whoo::whoo:

Rushi


----------



## jerry9

ArpitMittal said:


> Just got the PR visa!!!
> Direct Grant. No prior information for CO allocation.


Congrats Arpit...! Thats was quick... Have a great life in Oz land!


----------



## nagravi

sylvia_australia said:


> Hey friends i got the grant


Congrats man, after a long wait you got your grant. Enjoy the grant.


----------



## Jango911

ArpitMittal said:


> Just got the PR visa!!!
> Direct Grant. No prior information for CO allocation.


Gr8, all the best in future !!!


----------



## nagravi

All,

Today I received my Grant. 

And congracts to all people who received the grant. 

Regards 
Ravi


----------



## goodguy2

nagravi said:


> All,
> 
> Today I received my Grant.
> 
> And congracts to all people who received the grant.
> 
> Regards
> Ravi




Great news Ravi...Congratulations

Freak out.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## manilaoz

nagravi said:


> All,
> 
> Today I received my Grant.
> 
> And congracts to all people who received the grant.
> 
> Regards
> Ravi



Congratulations to you and all visa grantees.!! It's party time!!:mod::attention:


----------



## Guirguis

goodguy2 said:


> Most folks I know have opted for BC than IDP.
> 
> I know of a person in this forum who got his/her visa after writing Academic IELTS. I know thats rare......


British Council


----------



## subscriptions.im007

I had applied for the 189 visa on 1st Oct, the CO sent me a mail to ask for PCC, Health Check up & Form 80 on 19th November (which is less than 8 weeks)....yesterday evening I sent the documents....& this morning I got the grant mail.....

Brisbane Team 37 team seems quite efficient.


----------



## hassan110

Omer Butt said:


> Thank you for your reply . I have also done my bachelors in commerce and started my 3.5 years experience after getting that degree so is there any chance that my 2 years bachelor will count as graduation ? so my 3.5 years of experience can count as well to score marks.


Also you can get 10 points for family relationship in Aus. Provided that you apply though 489 visa

Regards


----------



## goodguy2

subscriptions.im007 said:


> I had applied for the 189 visa on 1st Oct, the CO sent me a mail to ask for PCC, Health Check up & Form 80 on 19th November (which is less than 8 weeks)....yesterday evening I sent the documents....& this morning I got the grant mail.....
> 
> Brisbane Team 37 team seems quite efficient.




Congrats buddy

I hope to get the same team or better still a Direct Grant :fingerscrossed:

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations nagravi


----------



## G D SINGH

Rushi said:


> Oh thank you friend.. Wish you a speedy grant
> 
> Rushi


All the best guys..!

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

nagravi said:


> All,
> 
> Today I received my Grant.
> 
> And congracts to all people who received the grant.
> 
> Regards
> Ravi


Congrats..!

All the best for future..~

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

aa2312 said:


> Words are not enough to express my gratitude and appreciation towards all the Forum Members in this thread. Its really rare to see everyone help everyone in whatever small little ways we can. Firetoy thanks for all the Predictions..you keep it rolling dude...
> 
> Thanks to all and May EVERYONE GET THEIR GRANTS SOON..


Congratulations..!

~gd


----------



## G D SINGH

subscriptions.im007 said:


> I had applied for the 189 visa on 1st Oct, the CO sent me a mail to ask for PCC, Health Check up & Form 80 on 19th November (which is less than 8 weeks)....yesterday evening I sent the documents....& this morning I got the grant mail.....
> 
> Brisbane Team 37 team seems quite efficient.


Congratulations...!

~gd


----------



## jerry9

nagravi said:


> All,
> 
> Today I received my Grant.
> 
> And congracts to all people who received the grant.
> 
> Regards
> Ravi


congrats nagravi... Party hard.....have fun!


----------



## msohaibkhan

hassan110 said:


> Also you can get 10 points for family relationship in Aus. Provided that you apply though 489 visa
> 
> Regards


But the point is that they (DIBP) have limited the invitation of 489 visa class to 35 only till further notice w.e.f. 16 December 2013. Source: SkillSelect

Reproduced as:

Announcement

Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 35 invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change will be implemented from the 16 December 2013 invitation round.

Please note that this will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue.


----------



## goodguy2

G D SINGH said:


> Congratulations...!
> 
> ~gd




Dear G D SINGH,

Hope u r doing well and planning to move soon

U were the first person I interacted with in this forum on 11/12 October…

Its been a journey – the entire process of getting the very idea and making the start to the process.

Wish u the best in everything u do.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jerry9

*Announcement*

Skillselect undergoing maintenance ..dear expats... All those who have saved the application and have not submitted .Please make sure you guys do it before Friday 6 December from 9 pm. This message is there on the Skillselect page.


http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/

Planned system maintenance

Friday 6 December from 9 pm until 9 pm Sunday 8 December 2013 AEDT (GMT +11).

*We are making changes to our online visa lodgement services. The changes will affect all online applications. If you have not submitted your visa application by 9pm Friday 6 December, you will not be able to access it after this time and you will have to start again.*

To avoid losing your saved online visa application, please submit it before 6 December.

The following online service will become unavailable during the above times:

eLodgement (Skillselect).

If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during the above time, try again after 9 pm Sunday 8 December AEDT (GMT +11).

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.

Announcement

Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 35 invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change will be implemented from the 16 December 2013 invitation round.

Please note that this will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue.


----------



## G D SINGH

goodguy2 said:


> Dear G D SINGH,
> 
> Hope u r doing well and planning to move soon
> 
> U were the first person I interacted with in this forum on 11/12 October…
> 
> Its been a journey – the entire process of getting the very idea and making the start to the process.
> 
> Wish u the best in everything u do.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi Mr. Good Guy,

I am doing good and thanks!

For now, i am enjoying my time in India with my family. Will definitely visit Australia by Jan 2014.

I really appreciate the mention of your first interaction in this forum  I personally have learnt a lot from this forum and it really relieves you when you get an answer to your life threatening queries.

When you feel, the questions in your mind are not letting you think anything else...troubling you day & night, ruling your life....at that moment, this forum is actually a life savior. This is not because of any one or two people....BUT because of contribution made by all the forum members.

I wish you and all other applicants, All the best and hope for good future for all..!

Regds
GD


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

NeoWilson said:


> Ok. really got the GRANTTTTTTT hehe. Only 2 weeks since lodgement date 19/11, CAN'T BELIEVE IT.
> I was expecting to wait in patient till end of January
> 
> finally can move on to a new phase
> 
> Thank you everyone ^^


Many congratulations Neowilson..
Thats really quick.. only two weeks... lucky you


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

Dear Seniors 

Could you please advice:

I have applied on the 27th August and I have not heard anything yet apart from the confirmation of CO allocation (On 24 Oct 2013). I have uploaded most of the docs (apart from Medical)...

Firetoy...As per this forum... you are very good in your predictions...Could you please look into my time line and do your magic..
CPA Assessment - April 2013
PCC - June 2013 - Both UK and Bangladesh - Uploaded as well.
Invitation Received - 05/08/2013
Visa Loged and Acknowledged - 27/08/2013
CO Allocation - 24/10/2013
Still Waiting...


----------



## Jango911

NeoWilson said:


> Ok. really got the GRANTTTTTTT hehe. Only 2 weeks since lodgement date 19/11, CAN'T BELIEVE IT.
> I was expecting to wait in patient till end of January
> 
> finally can move on to a new phase
> 
> Thank you everyone ^^


All the best Neo for your future!!!


----------



## Jango911

Mroks said:


> Posting a day late.
> Got my grant yesterday. Details below.
> 
> Occupation: 261314 (Software Tester)
> Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from ACT SS)
> Visa Lodged: 9th Oct
> Ack: 10th Oct
> CO: RL, Adelaide Team 02, 8th Nov
> Grant: 3rd Dec
> 
> Those members having CO, 'RL' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.
> 
> Wishing good luck for all members.



All the best Mroks!!!!


----------



## khanash

congrats toall the grantholders...
arpitmittal wow i also applied on the same date and still nothing from CO...
maybe he is already assigned>>>>
srmalik did u get any email frm CO uptilnow


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

nagravi*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

ArpitMittal*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

neowilson*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

RAKITHAW*








​


----------



## nagravi

Firetoy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> nagravi


Thanks Firetoy


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Mroks*








​


----------



## anhalim

I know online PSK sucks, for PCC, 20 days back I paid fees online and got today's date. when I reached there today they said for PCC u don't have to wait for appointment and one can walk-in any working day morning 9-11. bummer :mad2:
well, now to ur question, with my today's experience...
If your current address is same as of passport then u don't need to carry anything except passport of both the partners.
If your current address is not the same as of passport then carry passport and address proof of both of you, 
In my case i fall under second condition and hence need to provide address proof of mine and my wife's; problem is that my wife has no document to prove that she live at current address as of mine. so only way is to provide joint-account bank statement which i opened for the same purpose while applying my wife's passport. My problem doesn't end here as there no transactions on my banks joint account. so now i have to make some translations in my account then take statement which may or may not be accepted by person sitting inside PSK informed by document verifying authority as PSK. :fingerscrossed:




harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> Hows the process for PCC? Some are saying you get it within a couple of hrs and some say couple of days?
> 
> Since my wife is pregnant and CO asked us to go for medical for all of us only after the delivery but advised us to go ahead with PCC now as it can take upto 30-40 days? I have taken a slot for 6th Dec morning and see how it goes.
> 
> PSK is the most useless thing i must say. I went there today morning to enquire and they have absolutely no clue of the documentation to be carried. So i made up a self list
> 
> 1. Passport ORG and 2 Copies
> 2. Old passport ORG and 2 copies
> 3. Adhar Card ORG and 2 copies (can be used as address proof)
> 4. Letter from CO asking for PCC. I read on one thread that the PSK demanded for reason for PCC.
> 
> Any inputs welcome.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Firetoy

goodguy2 said:


> Hi aa2312,
> 
> So nice to read this message. I also feel the same.
> 
> This forum is the first point of contact for any information needed and someone somwhere will surely try to help us out if requested.
> 
> Oh yeah we all endorse Firetoy to become the Immigration Minister.... He is always willing to help anytime. The best part is that we get very quick repliues from him. His dedication to everyone on this forum is commendable.
> 
> Thanks mate...wish u the very in everything u do.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


lol Thanks guys!!!!!!


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Subscriptions.im007*








​


----------



## Firetoy

Tasmanian Devil said:


> Dear Seniors
> 
> Could you please advice:
> 
> I have applied on the 27th August and I have not heard anything yet apart from the confirmation of CO allocation (On 24 Oct 2013). I have uploaded most of the docs (apart from Medical)...
> 
> Firetoy...As per this forum... you are very good in your predictions...Could you please look into my time line and do your magic..
> CPA Assessment - April 2013
> PCC - June 2013 - Both UK and Bangladesh - Uploaded as well.
> Invitation Received - 05/08/2013
> Visa Loged and Acknowledged - 27/08/2013
> CO Allocation - 24/10/2013
> Still Waiting...


Which visa subclass? 189? which team have you been assigned?


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

Dear FireToy

Visa Subclass 189 (60 Points)... I applied through Agent and I have requested the Co information from them last week ... no response... I cant check my status online for some technical issue which I have complained about to DIBP... again no response... 
The only reason I took an agent to make my life easy as I live in UK....Is it normal for the agent to behave in this manner? Plus I have felt with Australian Immigration that the process is not very clear after the application is lodged...for example..What does the CO checks?? What are these external check?? What is the exact procedure for processing?

The only thing I keep hearing about is the process takes 12 months.... We are paying $3k for the processing... I am sure they can make it more efficient..


----------



## goodguy2

G D SINGH said:


> Hi Mr. Good Guy,
> 
> I am doing good and thanks!
> 
> For now, i am enjoying my time in India with my family. Will definitely visit Australia by Jan 2014.
> 
> I really appreciate the mention of your first interaction in this forum  I personally have learnt a lot from this forum and it really relieves you when you get an answer to your life threatening queries.
> 
> When you feel, the questions in your mind are not letting you think anything else...troubling you day & night, ruling your life....at that moment, this forum is actually a life savior. This is not because of any one or two people....BUT because of contribution made by all the forum members.
> 
> I wish you and all other applicants, All the best and hope for good future for all..!
> 
> Regds
> GD



Hello G D SINGH,

I’m planning to visit Australia before the 2nd week of March if I get my visa soon :flame:

No worries mate…Expatforum is really like a family and I’ve been glued to it ever since I’ve become a forum member :grouphug: Yes it was you who first told me abt 189v190 visa :thumb: Cannot forget. Now it may look very simple to me as I’ve progressed almost onto the final stage but back then it was like a mountain :lock1:

Oh yes I agree that on this platform we get various adv/ideas or even simple stuff which we find difficult to find. Expatforum is the answer for all wannabe migrants (for work). 

The contribution made by all is immense…small things also do count. Like for eg I make it a point to attach my lengthy signature/timeline to every input I give in this forum. The reason is very simple as newbies can just have a glance and look out for themselves abt what to do, when to do in regards to the entire process. I am sure many members have looked at my signature and they wud have got the indication of how long the entire process takes.

I take this opportunity to thank everybody in this forum for making efforts to help those in need :xmastree:

Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ozbabe

Congrats to those who got grants today and in recent days. 

Especially Neowilliams, that's the fasted i've hear so far!


----------



## Ozbabe

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats to those who got grants today and in recent days.
> 
> Especially Neowilliams, that's the fasted i've hear so far!



*heard


----------



## Firetoy

Tasmanian Devil said:


> Dear FireToy
> 
> Visa Subclass 189 (60 Points)... I applied through Agent and I have requested the Co information from them last week ... no response... I cant check my status online for some technical issue which I have complained about to DIBP... again no response...
> The only reason I took an agent to make my life easy as I live in UK....Is it normal for the agent to behave in this manner? Plus I have felt with Australian Immigration that the process is not very clear after the application is lodged...for example..What does the CO checks?? What are these external check?? What is the exact procedure for processing?
> 
> The only thing I keep hearing about is the process takes 12 months.... We are paying $3k for the processing... I am sure they can make it more efficient..


There are several applicants from August who haven't received grant yet. I understand how painful the waiting is.
The CO (and the team he/she belongs to) makes a first check, They check that your documents are genuine and that there are no contradictions in your claims. For example, imagine someone who claims 8 years of experience and the letter uploaded by the applicant from his company shows 7 years, or they track the test report number of your IELTS exam to verify that is a true document, or check the number of entries to Australia if any, to name several but three.
External checks are driven by Australia's national security intelligence service and the only thing we know about the process is that is usually long (12 months). When someone is put through external checks, his visa application stay in stand-by till the checks are finalised. I don;t know the exact process or how it works, and I'm afraid that only ASIO knows that.
Regarding the agents... well...I will write about it one of this days to share my thoughts
Be patient Tasmanian Devil. You will see the light at the end of the tunnel soon


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

Firetoy said:


> There are several applicants from August who haven't received grant yet. I understand how painful the waiting is.
> The CO (and the team he/she belongs to) makes a first check, They check that your documents are genuine and that there are no contradictions in your claims. For example, imagine someone who claims 8 years of experience and the letter uploaded by the applicant from his company shows 7 years, or they track the test report number of your IELTS exam to verify that is a true document, or check the number of entries to Australia if any, to name several but three.
> External checks are driven by Australia's national security intelligence service and the only thing we know about the process is that is usually long (12 months). When someone is put through external checks, his visa application stay in stand-by till the checks are finalised. I don;t know the exact process or how it works, and I'm afraid that only ASIO knows that.
> Regarding the agents... well...I will write about it one of this days to share my thoughts
> Be patient Tasmanian Devil. You will see the light at the end of the tunnel soon


Dear FireToy

Thanks for the support....:frusty:


----------



## Firetoy

jogiyogi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> *Today is black day for me.*
> 
> My visa application have been refused with the following reasons.
> 
> "I have considered all the information in your application and the information contained within your response to the invitation to comment on adverse findings by the Department Officer towards false and misleading information within your employment letter. You have not provided any further documentary evidence to support your employment claims.
> Given the above information I am satisfied that you have provided false and misleading information. As I am not satisfied your application meets the requirements of 189.215 I refuse to grant your visa."
> 
> I was working in 2004 with my fist employer. An investigation officer from immigration department visited there and a person who does not know me provided wrong information that there was no such person and such post in 2004 in that company. To prove my employment I had provided the attendance register as the evidence of my employment which my CO had suggested only. Now she has refused my application due to above reasons.
> 
> Earlier I had claimed 60 points now I am come down 55 points due to age constraint. Here I have following queries
> 
> 1. Am I elegible to review this visa application by any other department?
> 2. based on above result in near future, am eligible to lodge the EOI and visa application again?
> 3. If I don't claim points and exclude first employment in my future visa application, then will it impact my next visa application?


So sorry for these news jogiyogi!
I guess that your CO decision is not revocable. Did she mention anything regarding this matter in the refusal letter?
Given the reasons for the refusal, I wouldn't try again, me personally, but if you do (considering the you haven't been banned due to misleading information for three years), be ready to go through external checks and for a long wait. I don't want to discourage you, if coming to Australia is your dream, follow it. Just take some time and think about it carefully.
As I said, I'm really sorry for your situation. Thanks for sharing these news here and let people know.


----------



## ku_ind

Dear friends 

My CO had requested me couple of documents like PCC and medical. He asked me no questions regarding my employment as I had front loaded all docs related to emp.

I uploaded my PCC and medical has been completed long back. Plz suggest me of below

1. Does my case means most probably it won't go for external check?
2. Usually how much time after submitting all the docs does one get a grant letter


----------



## srmalik

Hello,

Got my CO assigned today, its kD from T33. 
She has requested some more evidence of work experience along with the meds and PCC.

However, infront of the documents request there is TRIM mentioned there...I've heard TRIM means The Requirement is Met...If it is then what is the need for requesting the docs?


----------



## Rider

srmalik said:


> Hello,
> 
> Got my CO assigned today, its kD from T33.
> She has requested some more evidence of work experience along with the meds and PCC.
> 
> However, infront of the documents request there is TRIM mentioned there...I've heard TRIM means The Requirement is Met...If it is then what is the need for requesting the docs?


not sure if TRIM means The requirement is met or mandatory. Firetoy, any idea?

When did you lodge ur visa? is it 189?


----------



## srmalik

rider said:


> not sure if trim means the requirement is met or mandatory. Firetoy, any idea?
> 
> When did you lodge ur visa? Is it 189?


190


----------



## jerry9

srmalik said:


> Hello,
> 
> Got my CO assigned today, its kD from T33.
> She has requested some more evidence of work experience along with the meds and PCC.
> 
> However, infront of the documents request there is TRIM mentioned there...I've heard TRIM means The Requirement is Met...If it is then what is the need for requesting the docs?


TRIM (The Requirement Is Mandatory) - Means Documents are mandatory to submit as instructed by CO. [From Co point of view ..... it means I have changed my stance in this point. Earlier I was taught "The Requirement Is Met" ...- Means Documents are Finalized]


----------



## jerry9

srmalik said:


> Hello,
> 
> Got my CO assigned today, its kD from T33.
> She has requested some more evidence of work experience along with the meds and PCC.
> 
> However, infront of the documents request there is TRIM mentioned there...I've heard TRIM means The Requirement is Met...If it is then what is the need for requesting the docs?


Make sure u submit the documents requested by the CO i.e. mentioned as TRIM on ur evisa page.


----------



## jerry9

Rider said:


> not sure if TRIM means The requirement is met or mandatory. Firetoy, any idea?
> 
> When did you lodge ur visa? is it 189?


TRIM means THE REQUIREMENT IS MANDATORY. .I.e. document needs to be submitted.


----------



## jerry9

srmalik said:


> Hello,
> 
> Got my CO assigned today, its kD from T33.
> She has requested some more evidence of work experience along with the meds and PCC.
> 
> However, infront of the documents request there is TRIM mentioned there...I've heard TRIM means The Requirement is Met...If it is then what is the need for requesting the docs?


Dear expats
Below are the Different document status that an applicant may see during the process:
*

Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)

Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.

Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.

Received- When the uploaded document is auto updated and marked as received. After CO allocation date changes beside "received" (does not mean finalized)

Met - Means Documents are finalized.

BF (Brought Forward) -Means Documents are Finalized by CO.

TRIM (The Requirement Is Mandatory) - Means Documents are mandatory to submit as instructed by CO. [ I have changed my stance in this point. Earlier I was taught "The Requirement Is Met" ...- Means Documents are Finalized]


Hope this helps


----------



## srmalik

jerry9 said:


> TRIM means THE REQUIREMENT IS MANDATORY. .I.e. document needs to be submitted.


Thank you jerry9.. I have already started working on my documents!!


----------



## khanash

srmalik said:


> Thank you jerry9.. I have already started working on my documents!!


what documents have they asked from you and how many years have you claimed....i did not get it assigned today so probably tomorrow i might get the email


----------



## NBR

*How to update my CO ?*

Hello All,

Here is the situation:
My total work experience is around 7 years 3 months,
Company A: 5 years
Company B: 2 years

I had provided the same information in form 80 and submitted on Oct 1st week. 
Nov 14th: was my last day in Company B
Nov 15th: I joined Company C

Dec 4th: My Co as contacted me asking "Evidence of work experience - til date", Co is not aware of my current employment in Company C.

My question:
I presume its good idea to update my Co with my current employer information, if yes how should I update him ? 

If yes, then which form do I need to submit ?

please guide me


----------



## sgsaga

Hi All,

This is my first post to this forum and am glad to let you all know that we got our grants yesterday!  I'd always referred to this forum for what people have done, right from the time i started this visa process. So my sincere thanks to everyone!

I also wanted to let you all know about CO RL from the GSM Adelaide Team 2. After reading the many posts regarding RL, i expected her to be slow too but actually she was fast in processing my visa. Our medicals got finalized on November 28th and we got the grant on Dec 3rd. If all the documents uploaded are fine, then RL does seem to grant quite soon.

Thought of letting you all know about this and wishing luck for everyone to get their grants soon!

================================================
ACS Skills: 08/29/2013|| NSW SS: 10/10/2013|| Visa Lodged: 22/10/2013|| CO:19/11/2013 || PCC: 05/11/2013|| Medicals: 20/11/2013|| Medicals finalized: 28/11/13|| GRANTS: 03/12/13 lane::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sgsaga

Sorry for the typo in the previous post. I meant that the medicals got finalised on November 28th.


----------



## ROY2013

sgsaga said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post to this forum and am glad to let you all know that we got our grants yesterday!  I'd always referred to this forum for what people have done, right from the time i started this visa process. So my sincere thanks to everyone!
> 
> I also wanted to let you all know about CO RL from the GSM Adelaide Team 2. After reading the many posts regarding RL, i expected her to be slow too but actually she was fast in processing my visa. Our medicals got finalized on November 28th and we got the grant on Dec 3rd. If all the documents uploaded are fine, then RL does seem to grant quite soon.
> 
> Thought of letting you all know about this and wishing luck for everyone to get their grants soon!
> 
> ================================================
> ACS Skills: 08/29/2013|| NSW SS: 10/10/2013|| Visa Lodged: 22/10/2013|| CO:19/11/2013 || PCC: 05/11/2013|| Medicals: 20/11/2013|| Medicals finalized: 28/11/13|| GRANTS: 03/12/13 lane::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats my friend !!!


----------



## Probasi

Hello everyone,
I have been a silent observer of this thread and all other threads of this forum. This is, indeed, the best forum for an current/potential expats.
Anyway, let me share my time line so that firetoy can kindly update his excel

Cat 189|| ANZSCO 261313 ||ACS Submit June 2013 || ACS +ve Sep 2013 || IELTS Oct 2013|| EOI Submit (65 point) 28.10.2013||Invite 04.11.2013||Lodged 09.11.2013 || CO Contacted 04.12.2013 || Meds ??? || PCC ???|| Grant ???


----------



## mithu93ku

sylvia_australia said:


> Hey friends i got the grant


How many grants you are getting *sylvia_australia*?
Stop kidding.


----------



## mithu93ku

Mroks said:


> Posting a day late.
> Got my grant yesterday. Details below.
> 
> Occupation: 261314 (Software Tester)
> Old ACS with 60 points (including 5 from ACT SS)
> Visa Lodged: 9th Oct
> Ack: 10th Oct
> CO: RL, Adelaide Team 02, 8th Nov
> Grant: 3rd Dec
> 
> Those members having CO, 'RL' can communicate through mail for speedy grant once all documents are in place.
> 
> Wishing good luck for all members.


Heartiest *Congratulations Mroks*!

Your very long wait finally paid-off.


----------



## jayantsit

Hi Friends,

My CO assigned on Nov 21 from Adelaide T23 and only requested for PCC and Medicals and PCC updated on Nov 20 and going for Medicals this week. Please suggest did my CO completed validating my documents otherwise once medicals updated then he will go with one short.

Regards,


----------



## Jango911

sgsaga said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post to this forum and am glad to let you all know that we got our grants yesterday!  I'd always referred to this forum for what people have done, right from the time i started this visa process. So my sincere thanks to everyone!
> 
> I also wanted to let you all know about CO RL from the GSM Adelaide Team 2. After reading the many posts regarding RL, i expected her to be slow too but actually she was fast in processing my visa. Our medicals got finalized on November 28th and we got the grant on Dec 3rd. If all the documents uploaded are fine, then RL does seem to grant quite soon.
> 
> Thought of letting you all know about this and wishing luck for everyone to get their grants soon!
> 
> ================================================
> ACS Skills: 08/29/2013|| NSW SS: 10/10/2013|| Visa Lodged: 22/10/2013|| CO:19/11/2013 || PCC: 05/11/2013|| Medicals: 20/11/2013|| Medicals finalized: 28/11/13|| GRANTS: 03/12/13 lane::cheer2::cheer2:


All the best SgSAGA!


----------



## Rider

NBR said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Here is the situation:
> My total work experience is around 7 years 3 months,
> Company A: 5 years
> Company B: 2 years
> 
> I had provided the same information in form 80 and submitted on Oct 1st week.
> Nov 14th: was my last day in Company B
> Nov 15th: I joined Company C
> 
> Dec 4th: My Co as contacted me asking "Evidence of work experience - til date", Co is not aware of my current employment in Company C.
> 
> My question:
> I presume its good idea to update my Co with my current employer information, if yes how should I update him ?
> 
> If yes, then which form do I need to submit ?
> 
> please guide me


If I am you, this is what I will do...

Will provide the requested docs for company A and B. 

Just tell the CO about company C, that joined C after lodging the visa, and ask s/he if any docs required for C. If s/he reply Yes, then proceed giving that, otherwise not required. But, it's better to inform your CO abt C


----------



## Sunlight11

First email from Case Officer had the following:

"Your application is currently undergoing routine processing and this will take some considerable time. Please note that if we require any further information, we will contact you accordingly."

Friends can you share how long it took for you guys to get the Grant after receiving such msg (if you've indeed received) ... even though it would differ case to case but would be helpful to know.


----------



## Jullz

Hello everyone!
My boss received today a call from DIAC.
The lady asked him if I am employed to his company, on which job, from what date, what are my tasks, if I am responsible of my domain only or if I have other domains in charge. 
He didn't answer to all question precisely, he knew the year of enrolling, the approximate salary I earn and he told her 5-6 tasks I have. They talked for about 10 minutes time when I was literally terrified.
I don't know if I have to worry because he didn't know all the exact answers, but as he said, he cannot remember all details regarding the employment of all employees. For that exist the human resource employee... but I am that one.
I think I will have a white night tonight...:|


----------



## felix2020

Sunlight11 said:


> First email from Case Officer had the following:
> 
> "Your application is currently undergoing routine processing and this will take some considerable time. Please note that if we require any further information, we will contact you accordingly."
> 
> Friends can you share how long it took for you guys to get the Grant after receiving such msg (if you've indeed received) ... even though it would differ case to case but would be helpful to know.


It is difficult to predict, but you can expect your grant within 1/2 months time.


----------



## goodguy2

Jullz said:


> Hello everyone!
> My boss received today a call from DIAC.
> The lady asked him if I am employed to his company, on which job, from what date, what are my tasks, if I am responsible of my domain only or if I have other domains in charge.
> He didn't answer to all question precisely, he knew the year of enrolling, the approximate salary I earn and he told her 5-6 tasks I have. They talked for about 10 minutes time when I was literally terrified.
> I don't know if I have to worry because he didn't know all the exact answers, but as he said, he cannot remember all details regarding the employment of all employees. For that exist the human resource employee... but I am that one.
> I think I will have a white night tonight...:|



Hi Jullz,

I think ur grant is on the way.

I think what they look out for is if u r working there (duration) or not and ofcourse the job u do. Salaries r actually not discussed amongst employees and managers/bosses esp when u work in reputed firms…more often than not its in the company’s core standards and a privacy policy is attached to salary disclosure …. Don’t know why Salary was asked. Funny….

Anyways they know that u’ve been working there and that shud be it and I’ll be surprised if the ten minute call wud act negatively. They (DIAC) wud give u chance to give reasons if they feel u have concealed something or if they find discrepancies. Gud luck.

I don’t discuss my salary with anyone…suppose if they call my manager, he wudnt have a clue in regards to my total salary per annum. I really don’t know why salary was asked. To me honestly it doesn’t make sense. I have submiited my salary bank account for all the years taken as valid work experience by the ACS.



Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aust13

Hi Guys,

I have few queries in regards to Visa lodging, 

1) DO we need to add proof for last 10 years work experience or only for the one accesses relevant by ACS.

2) For one of the organization, I have only bank stmts , Form16 , Income tax return , relieving and experience letter. 

I dont have the payslips and employment contract. Will there be an issue.


Rgds
Aust13


----------



## aust13

Hi Guys,

I have few queries in regards to Visa lodging, 

1) DO we need to add proof for last 10 years work experience or only for the one accesses relevant by ACS.

2) For one of the organization, I have only bank stmts , Form16 , Income tax return , relieving and experience letter. 

I dont have the payslips and employment contract. Will there be an issue.


Rgds
Aust13


----------



## WizzyWizz

Firetoy!!! Please prepare my stamp!

Finallly!!!!! VISA Granted! God is good all the time!!!


----------



## misguided

WizzyWizz said:


> Firetoy!!! Please prepare my stamp!
> 
> Finallly!!!!! VISA Granted! God is good all the time!!!


COngrats mate.


----------



## schong

WizzyWizz said:


> Firetoy!!! Please prepare my stamp!
> 
> Finallly!!!!! VISA Granted! God is good all the time!!!


Congrats Wizzy!!!!!!! Happy day!!!:bump2:


----------



## solarik

aaaaa :scared::scared::scared: got from skillselect - Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed. only this mail and nothing else. can't log in to evisa page. aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## hafeezsl

solarik said:


> aaaaa :scared::scared::scared: got from skillselect - Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed. only this mail and nothing else. can't log in to evisa page. aaaaaaaaaaa


U shld be getting ur golden email shortly


----------



## solarik

hafeezsl said:


> U shld be getting ur golden email shortly


I thought should be two mails together. terrible :faint:


----------



## sylvia_australia

Hello

One of my friend is interested in pr.
He has worked as lecturer for one year then he joined phd. Along with phd he was also taking classess and university is ready to provide in written abojt it. Aftrt phd he join work as a researcher from last 4 months.
Please friends guide me whether he can apply as uni lecturer or not?


----------



## dchiniwal

WizzyWizz said:


> Firetoy!!! Please prepare my stamp!
> 
> Finallly!!!!! VISA Granted! God is good all the time!!!


Congratulations Wizzy


----------



## TheItGuy

Guys,

My Case Officer (team 8 adelaide- initials RC) made initial contact with me on the 18th of Nov, the email contained a request for undertaking my medicals. All other documents had been uploaded by me in advance. I have two questions .

1- Does it mean that no further documentation would be required to be uploaded as only medicals were requested by the CO.

2- I had got my medicals done on the 21st of Nov and there has been no contact of the CO since then and my online evisa portal shows "Requested" status in front of the health examination, I am a bit confused why doesn't it show recieved. (I have called up the medibank people and they claim to have sent my reports to the immigration in the same week as the checkup)

Any response would be deeply appreciated and all the best to all of you who are waiting for the CO or the grant..cheerz...!!


----------



## WizzyWizz

solarik said:


> aaaaa :scared::scared::scared: got from skillselect - Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed. only this mail and nothing else. can't log in to evisa page. aaaaaaaaaaa



I received that email after my email grant this morning. Congrats in advance mate!


----------



## Rushi

Waiting...Waiting.... Waiting....:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:

When this will over??


----------



## aust13

aust13 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have few queries in regards to Visa lodging,
> 
> 1) DO we need to add proof for last 10 years work experience or only for the one accesses relevant by ACS.
> 
> 2) For one of the organization, I have only bank stmts , Form16 , Income tax return , relieving and experience letter.
> 
> I dont have the payslips and employment contract. Will there be an issue.
> 
> 
> Rgds
> Aust13



Guys any update. Highly appreciate your guidance on the above query?


----------



## dchiniwal

one more day without my grant...<sobbing>


----------



## Rushi

dchiniwal said:


> one more day without my grant...<sobbing>


Same here..... 

Rushi


----------



## manubadboy

WizzyWizz said:


> Firetoy!!! Please prepare my stamp!
> 
> Finallly!!!!! VISA Granted! God is good all the time!!!


Finally!!! Congrats WizzyWizz.. I have been hoping to see this post from you for so long.. All the best mate..


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> Finally!!! Congrats WizzyWizz.. I have been hoping to see this post from you for so long.. All the best mate..


Thanks mate for the well wishes! I'm the only one left from those who lodged 12 September. Really happy now. To the land down underrrr!!!


----------



## PkBlr

goodguy2 said:


> Gud stuff mate… U lodged just recently and have got the Case Officer…Neat.
> I have lodged on the 5th of November and don’t know when I’d be getting a CO.
> I have no clue….but Brizzy they say is fast in most cases.
> Wish u the best….hope u have frontloaded everything.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Yes, mostly everything. Only one education certificate for my wife and medicals were not uploaded. The same are requested from the CO now.

Done with medicals 2 days back. Hopefully by this week everything would be completed. After that it would just be waiting waiting and waiting :mod:

Another important point which I am still not clear, CO did not ask Form 80 for me or my wife. Is it not required or will they ask later?

-Pk


----------



## goodguy2

PkBlr said:


> Yes, mostly everything. Only one education certificate for my wife and medicals were not uploaded. The same are requested from the CO now.
> 
> Done with medicals 2 days back. Hopefully by this week everything would be completed. After that it would just be waiting waiting and waiting :mod:
> 
> Another important point which I am still not clear, CO did not ask Form 80 for me or my wife. Is it not required or will they ask later?
> 
> -Pk


 Excellent...Ur grant is coming soon.

Not everytime do COs ask for Form 80...I know of ppl who got their grant and they dont even know what Form 80 is.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## manubadboy

Firetoy said:


> So sorry for these news jogiyogi!
> I guess that your CO decision is not revocable. Did she mention anything regarding this matter in the refusal letter?
> Given the reasons for the refusal, I wouldn't try again, me personally, but if you do (considering the you haven't been banned due to misleading information for three years), be ready to go through external checks and for a long wait. I don't want to discourage you, if coming to Australia is your dream, follow it. Just take some time and think about it carefully.
> As I said, I'm really sorry for your situation. Thanks for sharing these news here and let people know.


Hey Firetoy.. I am unable to find this post from jogiyogi.. This decision is not irrevocable. He can challenge the decision and a hearing would be done. If he can provide all the relevant proofs and if he can prove that the guy in his previous organization gave false info then the decision can be reversed. I would advice this guy to talk to a MARA agent. I know for sure that once a refusal is handed it can be challenged.


----------



## manubadboy

WizzyWizz said:


> Thanks mate for the well wishes! I'm the only one left from those who lodged 12 September. Really happy now. To the land down underrrr!!!


Yes, I was really worried about ur case. I was keeping a keen eye on you 
But finally all is well 
Btw I will be flying to Aus through Singapore in feb. Let me know if you wanna meet


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*queries regarding medical exam*

hi friends,

i have got the HAP ID and am planning to sit for medical examination very soon. I have some doubts regarding the medical tests that i will undergo.

1. In emedical referral letter, they mentioned that i need to bring my prescription spectacles or contact lenses, if applicable along with the referral letter. The power of my spectacles were about -1.75 and -1.5 1 year ago and i am sure that now my eye power came down to about -2.5 or -2.75 but i didn't change the glasses yet. Does this impact visa grant? 

2. Does the doctor check my eye power also during medical check up? 

3. Can i go for eye check up myself in a private eye hospital and opt for new spectacles based on revised eye power prior to my medicals?

Please, people who experienced this issue or the one who undertook the medical exam in recent months are requested to advice me. As i already invested a lot in visa, i don't want to loose visa grant.

Thank you very much in advance,

regards,
sathiya


----------



## WizzyWizz

manubadboy said:


> Yes, I was really worried about ur case. I was keeping a keen eye on you
> But finally all is well
> Btw I will be flying to Aus through Singapore in feb. Let me know if you wanna meet


Keep me posted buddy! It will be nice to say Hi!


----------



## dchiniwal

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i have got the HAP ID and am planning to sit for medical examination very soon. I have some doubts regarding the medical tests that i will undergo.
> 
> 1. In emedical referral letter, they mentioned that i need to bring my prescription spectacles or contact lenses, if applicable along with the referral letter. The power of my spectacles were about -1.75 and -1.5 1 year ago and i am sure that now my eye power came down to about -2.5 or -2.75 but i didn't change the glasses yet. Does this impact visa grant?
> No this does not impact your Visa application.
> 
> 2. Does the doctor check my eye power also during medical check up?
> Yes the doctor does a basic check of eye. If you already have the power, i guess doc may give a skip.
> 
> 3. Can i go for eye check up myself in a private eye hospital and opt for new spectacles based on revised eye power prior to my medicals?
> Dont be so worried my friend. It is just one more test.
> 
> Please, people who experienced this issue or the one who undertook the medical exam in recent months are requested to advice me. As i already invested a lot in visa, i don't want to loose visa grant.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance,
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hey Sathiya: My replies in Red


----------



## G D SINGH

WizzyWizz said:


> Thanks mate for the well wishes! I'm the only one left from those who lodged 12 September. Really happy now. To the land down underrrr!!!


Congratulations...!

All the best for future..!

Regds
GD


----------



## tarangoyal

Today, I can see a new link on my e-visa page
"Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"

I had already uploaded Form 80 yesterday.. before it was asked.. When should i expect the golden mail now


----------



## mithu93ku

sylvia_australia said:


> Hello
> 
> One of my friend is interested in pr.
> He has worked as lecturer for one year then he joined phd. Along with phd he was also taking classess and university is ready to provide in written abojt it. Aftrt phd he join work as a researcher from last 4 months.
> Please friends guide me whether he can apply as uni lecturer or not?


Hello *sylvia_australia*,
Yes your friend could apply for PR as university Lecturer .


----------



## mithu93ku

tarangoyal said:


> Today, I can see a new link on my e-visa page
> "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> I had already uploaded Form 80 yesterday.. before it was asked.. When should i expect the golden mail now


Ignore it.


----------



## Maverick7185

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friend,
> 
> i got the case officer allocated on 27th November, 2013. He/she is *REMOVED BY MODERATOR* GSM Case Officer - Team 33, GSM Brisbane.
> 
> i would be very glad if people can post feedback about this case officer's approach to candidature if they came across.
> 
> Warm regards,
> sathiya


Hi Saathiya, 
Please refrain from using complete name of CO. You could use just the initials

Regards,


----------



## Jango911

WizzyWizz said:


> Firetoy!!! Please prepare my stamp!
> 
> Finallly!!!!! VISA Granted! God is good all the time!!!


Congrats mate, all the best for future!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> Hello everyone!
> My boss received today a call from DIAC.
> The lady asked him if I am employed to his company, on which job, from what date, what are my tasks, if I am responsible of my domain only or if I have other domains in charge.
> He didn't answer to all question precisely, he knew the year of enrolling, the approximate salary I earn and he told her 5-6 tasks I have. They talked for about 10 minutes time when I was literally terrified.
> I don't know if I have to worry because he didn't know all the exact answers, but as he said, he cannot remember all details regarding the employment of all employees. For that exist the human resource employee... but I am that one.
> I think I will have a white night tonight...:|


Dear Jullz,
Nothing to worry about as your employment is genuine . DIBP randomly select applicant and esquire the employment accordingly.


----------



## keerthi5

*How long more ?????*

Hi Firetoy, Mithu, Felix & Expats,

I had lodged my application on 10-Oct through an agent. NO updates even on CO allocation till this minute. The standard reply from my agent is "Will let you know if we get any email from DIBP", "Every case is unique so do not compare" and "Do not read forums". How can I just sit idle? after all, its my dream to live in OZ. 

Is there a possibility that Im already allocated a CO and they are verifying my documents / has my agent missed the email from DIBP for whatsoever reasons (just tht im going ) or Do I not have a CO till date ????

Im not able to concentrate on anything else, this thing is really driving me crazy. I see that people who applied late October have already got their grants but Im still waiting for CO allocation :frusty::frusty::frusty:

Have uploaded all documents but for PCC. Pl wish me that I get my golden email before 25-Dec-2013. Cant wait till 2014  every single day is like standing on a bunch of nails, its so painful.


----------



## mithu93ku

solarik said:


> aaaaa :scared::scared::scared: got from skillselect - Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed. only this mail and nothing else. can't log in to evisa page. aaaaaaaaaaa


*Congrats solarik.*

Your skillselect EOI has been removed as DIBP has Granted your VISA Application.


----------



## PkBlr

tarangoyal said:


> Today, I can see a new link on my e-visa page
> "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> I had already uploaded Form 80 yesterday.. before it was asked.. When should i expect the golden mail now


Hey Taran,

Did it happened after you were contacted by CO.

In my case also, CO didn't ask for Form 80. 

Not sure if this would be requested later.

Please advice.

-Pk


----------



## Jullz

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Jullz,
> Nothing to worry about as your employment is genuine . DIBP randomly select applicant and esquire the employment accordingly.


Dear Mithu, I really hope that there is nothing to worry about. I was kinda scared because my boss didn't answer precisely to all her questions!
Anyway, this morning I received an email from my old, silent and beloved CO:

_Dear Ms,

Please submit the below documents for your partner, I will request for visa application payment later.

Passport

Birth certificate

Passport size photo

Marriage certificate (if you are in a de fact relationship please provide evidence listed in the instructions including photos of you being together)

I will request health and police clearance and evidence of English for him after receiving the above items.

Best Regards
H. L.
Case Officer

GSM Team 7_

My application finally takes some shape!!
I will send all documents this week and his IELTS when we will have it. 
He will take the exam on December 7th in Hungary!
Thanks for your support my friends!


----------



## solarik

mithu93ku said:


> *Congrats solarik.*
> 
> Your skillselect EOI has been removed as DIBP has Granted your VISA Application.


Thanks. Now I can log in to my evisa page and I see it finalised. But when I click on the link "Grant Letter" just gray windiw is opening. Still haven't get other email.
It is something like half grant. What should I do? Should I write to CO again or just wait till tomorrow?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

what does it include in the grant letter ? 

few lines of congrats bar codes or what ?


----------



## weel

WizzyWizz said:


> Firetoy!!! Please prepare my stamp!
> 
> Finallly!!!!! VISA Granted! God is good all the time!!!


Congrats Wizzy..


----------



## WizzyWizz

keerthi5 said:


> Hi Firetoy, Mithu, Felix & Expats,
> 
> I had lodged my application on 10-Oct through an agent. NO updates even on CO allocation till this minute. The standard reply from my agent is "Will let you know if we get any email from DIBP", "Every case is unique so do not compare" and "Do not read forums". How can I just sit idle? after all, its my dream to live in OZ.
> 
> Is there a possibility that Im already allocated a CO and they are verifying my documents / has my agent missed the email from DIBP for whatsoever reasons (just tht im going ) or Do I not have a CO till date ????
> 
> Im not able to concentrate on anything else, this thing is really driving me crazy. I see that people who applied late October have already got their grants but Im still waiting for CO allocation :frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> Have uploaded all documents but for PCC. Pl wish me that I get my golden email before 25-Dec-2013. Cant wait till 2014  every single day is like standing on a bunch of nails, its so painful.


Are you applying for 190 or 189?


----------



## dchiniwal

Oh Yeah!...arty:arty:arty: GRANT RECEIVED NOW


----------



## keerthi5

WizzyWizz said:


> Are you applying for 190 or 189?


Hi WizzyWizz,

Firstly, Congrats on your GRANT !!!, Im happy for you 

I have applied for 189.


----------



## keerthi5

dchiniwal said:


> Oh Yeah!...arty:arty:arty: GRANT RECEIVED NOW


Congrats !!!


----------



## goodguy2

dchiniwal said:


> Oh Yeah!...arty:arty:arty: GRANT RECEIVED NOW



Excellent news buddy…U were waiting anxiously…

Many congratulations…its party time for sure.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nardecap

dchiniwal said:


> Oh Yeah!...arty:arty:arty: GRANT RECEIVED NOW


Congrats Mate...


----------



## WizzyWizz

Jullz said:


> Dear Mithu, I really hope that there is nothing to worry about. I was kinda scared because my boss didn't answer precisely to all her questions!
> Anyway, this morning I received an email from my old, silent and beloved CO:
> 
> _Dear Ms,
> 
> Please submit the below documents for your partner, I will request for visa application payment later.
> 
> Passport
> 
> Birth certificate
> 
> Passport size photo
> 
> Marriage certificate (if you are in a de fact relationship please provide evidence listed in the instructions including photos of you being together)
> 
> I will request health and police clearance and evidence of English for him after receiving the above items.
> 
> Best Regards
> H. L.
> Case Officer
> 
> GSM Team 7_
> 
> My application finally takes some shape!!
> I will send all documents this week and his IELTS when we will have it.
> He will take the exam on December 7th in Hungary!
> Thanks for your support my friends!


Yeyyy! closer closer! cheering for you buddy. :cheer2:


----------



## baba18

Hi guys

I applied in the mth of Aug (190 NSW) but since then i have not had any communication form CO for any documents as i have front loaded all.

My agent had mailed my CO a mth back just to know what is going on in my case, last Thursday the CO replied that "Please be advised the application is currently under assessment.

What does this mean and now what should i expect? 

I hope that there is nothing to worry about, its been 104 days since application


----------



## Rushi

dchiniwal said:


> Oh Yeah!...arty:arty:arty: GRANT RECEIVED NOW


Wow..So happy for you.... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Where’s mine? :

Rushi


----------



## jerry9

solarik said:


> Thanks. Now I can log in to my evisa page and I see it finalised. But when I click on the link "Grant Letter" just gray windiw is opening. Still haven't get other email.
> It is something like half grant. What should I do? Should I write to CO again or just wait till tomorrow?


CONGRATS SOLARIK !... just wait for some time and try again... you will be able to see your grant lettter!


----------



## jerry9

dchiniwal said:


> Oh Yeah!...arty:arty:arty: GRANT RECEIVED NOW


Congrats dchiniwal!!!!...have a wonderful future!


----------



## gsr1603

Just to share with you all, that I got my grant yesterday. It was quick for me. CO was assigned on 19th November.


----------



## Stargaze

dchiniwal said:


> Oh Yeah!...arty:arty:arty: GRANT RECEIVED NOW


Congrats...


----------



## goodguy2

gsr1603 said:


> Just to share with you all, that I got my grant yesterday. It was quick for me. CO was assigned on 19th November.


 Excellent news …. Freak out.



Congrats.


Its raining grants.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gsr1603

Thanks Mate!!



goodguy2 said:


> Excellent news …. Freak out.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> 
> Its raining grants.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jerry9

baba18 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I applied in the mth of Aug (190 NSW) but since then i have not had any communication form CO for any documents as i have front loaded all.
> 
> My agent had mailed my CO a mth back just to know what is going on in my case, last Thursday the CO replied that "Please be advised the application is currently under assessment.
> 
> What does this mean and now what should i expect?
> 
> I hope that there is nothing to worry about, its been 104 days since application


Its 124 days for me since i have lodged my application...I got an email from my co to submit for 1221 ... which i did .no reply from CO.......waiting............


----------



## PkBlr

gsr1603 said:


> Just to share with you all, that I got my grant yesterday. It was quick for me. CO was assigned on 19th November.


Congrats friend !!!!!

Which team and CO was it? You really got it very fast. 

Awesome.

-Pk


----------



## WizzyWizz

keerthi5 said:


> Hi WizzyWizz,
> 
> Firstly, Congrats on your GRANT !!!, Im happy for you
> 
> I have applied for 189.


Thanks buddy. I think your CO will contact you soon! if not ask your agent to call DIBP no excuses!


----------



## solarik

jerry9 said:


> CONGRATS SOLARIK !... just wait for some time and try again... you will be able to see your grant lettter!


thanks. Hope so, but why CO didn't send me email?


----------



## gsr1603

Brisbane GSM Team 34, Co: PM




PkBlr said:


> Congrats friend !!!!!
> 
> Which team and CO was it? You really got it very fast.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> -Pk


----------



## keerthi5

WizzyWizz said:


> Thanks buddy. I think your CO will contact you soon! if not ask your agent to call DIBP no excuses!


I have written to my agent this morning, wish I receive a reply from them today


----------



## jerry9

Another day has passed .and still waiting...... this waiting time is really frustrating......please wake up my CO


----------



## PkBlr

gsr1603 said:


> Brisbane GSM Team 34, Co: PM


Wow GSR.

Did your CO requested for Form80. Was all the docs front loaded ?

-Pk


----------



## svshinde83

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i have got the HAP ID and am planning to sit for medical examination very soon.
> I have some doubts regarding the medical tests that i will undergo.
> 
> 1. In emedical referral letter, they mentioned that i need to bring my prescription spectacles or contact lenses,
> if applicable along with the referral letter.
> The power of my spectacles were about -1.75 and -1.5 1 year ago and i am sure that now my eye power came
> down to about -2.5 or -2.75 but i didn't change the glasses yet. Does this impact visa grant?
> *No it does not. Just carry your current spectacles you wear daily..*
> 
> 2. Does the doctor check my eye power also during medical check up? *Yes*
> 
> 3. Can i go for eye check up myself in a private eye hospital and opt for new spectacles based
> on revised eye power prior to my medicals?
> *No Need really*
> Please, people who experienced this issue or the one who undertook the medical exam in recent months are requested to advice me. As i already invested a lot in visa, i don't want to loose visa grant.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance,
> *All The Best*
> 
> sachin


----------



## deepajose

jerry9 said:


> Another day has passed .and still waiting...... this waiting time is really frustrating......please wake up my CO


Me too waiting.. Additional docs submitted on 22nd NOV.. still no news ..


----------



## gsr1603

I front loaded all ( including Form 80) except PCC and medicals. Though I got my PCC done earlier, I uploaded them only when asked. Also, went for medicals after she prompted ( she did that in her first mail itself on 19th Nov).


----------



## DSS

dchiniwal said:


> Oh Yeah!...arty:arty:arty: GRANT RECEIVED NOW




Congrats!


----------



## PkBlr

gsr1603 said:


> I front loaded all ( including Form 80) except PCC and medicals. Though I got my PCC done earlier, I uploaded them only when asked. Also, went for medicals after she prompted ( she did that in her first mail itself on 19th Nov).


Fantastic !!!

In my case only Form 80 is left, rest everything is front loaded. CO also didn't ask in the email. I am not sure if I should wait for him/her email request on the same.

What do you advice. I heard that some people got the grants without even asked form80.

-Pk


----------



## whatdoumean

Guys - link to spreadsheet??? 
Firetoy?


----------



## keerthi5

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing


----------



## cooloz82

I had applied for 190 SS on Nov 14 .. I have completed everything medicals/PCC on Nov 22.Medicals are cleared.All the documents are front loaded

While uploading the documents i made a mistake for spouse document birth certificate ,Instead of spouse document i uploaded my kid birth certificate having realized that immediately i uploaded my wife 10 sheet for birth certificate and in sons section i uploaded my kid certificate correctly 

All our document shows status received and for my son's birth certifcate it shows TRIM.

:drama:
Will it create any problem for my visa grant.:fingerscrossed: Since right there is no way to remove the wrongly uploaded document.. But all the documents are correct and geniue expect that it was wrongly uploaded once..

Seniors please advise

I hope i would get grant before this year closes..


----------



## solarik

Guys!!!

I've found similar case here in forum when grant letter from CO came after few days.
I've checked VEVO and YES we are permanent residents!!!! Hope, will get email from CO soon.
Guys thanks all of you for great help and support!!!

I wish luck to all who are waiting their grants and specially for those who got stuck for few months.

THANK YOU ALL!!!! 
:whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
:first:


----------



## WizzyWizz

solarik said:


> Guys!!!
> 
> I've found similar case here in forum when grant letter from CO came after few days.
> I've checked VEVO and YES we are permanent residents!!!! Hope, will get email from CO soon.
> Guys thanks all of you for great help and support!!!
> 
> I wish luck to all who are waiting their grants and specially for those who got stuck for few months.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!!
> :whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> :first:


Congratssss!!! update your signature.


----------



## cooloz82

i even dont have CO allocated till today ..



cooloz82 said:


> I had applied for 190 SS on Nov 14 .. I have completed everything medicals/PCC on Nov 22.Medicals are cleared.All the documents are front loaded
> 
> While uploading the documents i made a mistake for spouse document birth certificate ,Instead of spouse document i uploaded my kid birth certificate having realized that immediately i uploaded my wife 10 sheet for birth certificate and in sons section i uploaded my kid certificate correctly
> 
> All our document shows status received and for my son's birth certifcate it shows TRIM.
> 
> :drama:
> Will it create any problem for my visa grant.:fingerscrossed: Since right there is no way to remove the wrongly uploaded document.. But all the documents are correct and geniue expect that it was wrongly uploaded once..
> 
> Seniors please advise
> 
> I hope i would get grant before this year closes..


----------



## keerthi5

solarik said:


> Guys!!!
> 
> I've found similar case here in forum when grant letter from CO came after few days.
> I've checked VEVO and YES we are permanent residents!!!! Hope, will get email from CO soon.
> Guys thanks all of you for great help and support!!!
> 
> I wish luck to all who are waiting their grants and specially for those who got stuck for few months.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!!
> :whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> :first:


Congrats Solarik, long waited moment for you, enjoy to the best


----------



## keerthi5

cooloz82 said:


> i even dont have CO allocated till today ..


When did you lodge your application ? and what category ?


----------



## Jango911

dchiniwal said:


> Oh Yeah!...arty:arty:arty: GRANT RECEIVED NOW


Gr8 & what time did you get the email . . .


----------



## solarik

WizzyWizz said:


> Congratssss!!! update your signature.


thanks. done. congrats you too!!!


----------



## cooloz82

Seniors Please answer my doubt .. 

I had applied for 190 SS on Nov 14 .. I have completed everything medicals/PCC on Nov 22.Medicals are cleared.All the documents are front loaded

While uploading the documents i made a mistake for spouse document birth certificate ,Instead of spouse document i uploaded my kid birth certificate having realized that immediately i uploaded my wife 10 sheet for birth certificate and in sons section i uploaded my kid certificate correctly 

All our document shows status received and for my son's birth certifcate it shows TRIM.


Will it create any problem for my visa grant. Since right there is no way to remove the wrongly uploaded document.. But all the documents are correct and geniue expect that it was wrongly uploaded once..

Seniors please advise

I hope i would get grant before this year closes..




keerthi5 said:


> When did you lodge your application ? and what category ?


----------



## keerthi5

keerthi5 said:


> When did you lodge your application ? and what category ?


Sorry, I overlooked your details. Dont worry, look at my timeline you will feel better about yours


----------



## solarik

keerthi5 said:


> Congrats Solarik, long waited moment for you, enjoy to the best


thak you keerthi5. good luck with you application!!


----------



## cooloz82

expect a grant tomorrow .. now a days 189 is faster than 190 .. im worried since i uploaded a single document in wrong category



keerthi5 said:


> Sorry, I overlooked your details. Dont worry, look at my timeline you will feel better about yours


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

WizzyWizz*








​


----------



## gsr1603

Whats your current state? CO allocated?

Did you get any communication from him/her yet?



PkBlr said:


> Fantastic !!!
> 
> In my case only Form 80 is left, rest everything is front loaded. CO also didn't ask in the email. I am not sure if I should wait for him/her email request on the same.
> 
> What do you advice. I heard that some people got the grants without even asked form80.
> 
> -Pk


----------



## keerthi5

cooloz82 said:


> expect a grant tomorrow .. now a days 189 is faster than 190 .. im worried since i uploaded a single document in wrong category



Dont worry buddy, Your CO will contact you if there is any confusion and I dont think its a major mistake to be so worried about. Nobody is 100% perfect, just be cool and relaxed.

Im yet to upload my PCC, which I might do it mid of next week. I just wish I hear from my CO soon Im worried as I dont even know if I have got a CO allocated


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

solarik*








​


----------



## cooloz82

thanks keerthi .. 



keerthi5 said:


> Dont worry buddy, Your CO will contact you if there is any confusion and I dont think its a major mistake to be so worried about. Nobody is 100% perfect, just be cool and relaxed.
> 
> Im yet to upload my PCC, which I might do it mid of next week. I just wish I hear from my CO soon Im worried as I dont even know if I have got a CO allocated


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

dchiniwal*








​


----------



## cooloz82

from watching the forum i feel they are rushing to close all front loaded cases . so if possible upload pcc asap .. it is simple process and also fast ..



cooloz82 said:


> thanks keerthi ..


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

gsr1603*








​


----------



## dchiniwal

jango911 said:


> gr8 & what time did you get the email . . .


11.20 ist


----------



## keerthi5

cooloz82 said:


> from watching the forum i feel they are rushing to close all front loaded cases . so if possible upload pcc asap .. it is simple process and also fast ..


ya, Have applied for Indian PCC yesterday, I should be getting it by 12-Dec-2013 will be uploading it as soon as I receive. But when it comes to form80 , my agent is suggesting to hear from CO. Will try to persuade him, but not sure if I will succeed in convincing.


----------



## dchiniwal

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> dchiniwal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Firetoy


----------



## skcetarun23

Hi Guys,

Received Grant within 15 days.

Processed by Brisbane GSM Team.

Super fast!!!!!


----------



## solarik

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> solarik*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


So nice to see it  Thank you Firetoy!!!


----------



## whatdoumean

Guys - Saw a link for Statutory declaration within the spreadsheet? Should I go ahead and upload this as well? I've submitted everything else....form 80, 1221, meds, PCC, blah blah....


----------



## tarangoyal

keerthi5 said:


> Hi Firetoy, Mithu, Felix & Expats,
> 
> I had lodged my application on 10-Oct through an agent. NO updates even on CO allocation till this minute. The standard reply from my agent is "Will let you know if we get any email from DIBP", "Every case is unique so do not compare" and "Do not read forums". How can I just sit idle? after all, its my dream to live in OZ.
> 
> Is there a possibility that Im already allocated a CO and they are verifying my documents / has my agent missed the email from DIBP for whatsoever reasons (just tht im going ) or Do I not have a CO till date ????
> 
> Im not able to concentrate on anything else, this thing is really driving me crazy. I see that people who applied late October have already got their grants but Im still waiting for CO allocation :frusty::frusty::frusty:
> 
> Have uploaded all documents but for PCC. Pl wish me that I get my golden email before 25-Dec-2013. Cant wait till 2014  every single day is like standing on a bunch of nails, its so painful.


take the credentials from your agent for the below page:

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## tarangoyal

PkBlr said:


> Hey Taran,
> 
> Did it happened after you were contacted by CO.
> 
> In my case also, CO didn't ask for Form 80.
> 
> Not sure if this would be requested later.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> -Pk


CO allocated on 20 November. She asked for employeement proofs. Agent uploaded it quite late on 27Nov. Just today, CO asked for Form 80. My agent is not picking up my phone or responding to emails.. Dratt.. These delhi agents :noidea:

Form 80 is only needed if your CO asks for it. not a mandate but its good if you frontload it.


----------



## PkBlr

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received Grant within 15 days.
> 
> Processed by Brisbane GSM Team.
> 
> Super fast!!!!!


Awesome Buddy!!!

This is too fast. I hope they continue to work like this. I am happy to hear this.

-Pk


----------



## dchiniwal

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received Grant within 15 days.
> 
> Processed by Brisbane GSM Team.
> 
> Super fast!!!!!



Congrats


----------



## manilaoz

dchiniwal said:


> Thanks Firetoy


Amazing!! Congratulations!!


----------



## dchiniwal

manilaoz said:


> Amazing!! Congratulations!!


Thank you


----------



## manilaoz

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received Grant within 15 days.
> 
> Processed by Brisbane GSM Team.
> 
> Super fast!!!!!


Indeed mate! That's for the Guiness!! Congratulations!!:fencing:ound:


----------



## keerthi5

:sad::sad::sad:


tarangoyal said:


> take the credentials from your agent for the below page:
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


They are reluctant in providing the credentials. Im only told repeatedly that they have a common login for all clients so they will not be able to share the details. I understand they might have a common pwd may be. However, they dont share. I dont see any agent doing it. 

Feeling helpless :frown::frown::frown:


----------



## manilaoz

solarik said:


> So nice to see it  Thank you Firetoy!!!


Congratulations!! Goodluck to your next journey!!:fencing:ound:


----------



## Rider

cooloz82 said:


> Seniors Please answer my doubt ..
> 
> I had applied for 190 SS on Nov 14 .. I have completed everything medicals/PCC on Nov 22.Medicals are cleared.All the documents are front loaded
> 
> While uploading the documents i made a mistake for spouse document birth certificate ,Instead of spouse document i uploaded my kid birth certificate having realized that immediately i uploaded my wife 10 sheet for birth certificate and in sons section i uploaded my kid certificate correctly
> 
> All our document shows status received and for my son's birth certifcate it shows TRIM.
> 
> 
> Will it create any problem for my visa grant. Since right there is no way to remove the wrongly uploaded document.. But all the documents are correct and geniue expect that it was wrongly uploaded once..
> 
> Seniors please advise
> 
> I hope i would get grant before this year closes..


No need to worry, even I did the mistake, I have incorrectly uploaded Overseas education certificate in Australian Education section. After realising my mistake, I filled form 1023 (notification of incorrect answer) and uploaded in evisa.


----------



## whatdoumean

Guys - is the STATUTORY DECLARATION required?


----------



## solarik

manilaoz said:


> Congratulations!! Goodluck to your next journey!!:fencing:ound:


thank you !


----------



## Piyutel

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> dchiniwal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Hello FIRETOY,
Can you please predict my CO allocation 
after looking at my Timeline?
Thanks
Piyutel


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

tarangoyal said:


> take the credentials from your agent for the below page:
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Call DIBP!!... I was in the boat...and my agent said the same thing...:tape2:


----------



## manilaoz

Rider said:


> No need to worry, even I did the mistake, I have incorrectly uploaded Overseas education certificate in Australian Education section. After realising my mistake, I filled form 1023 (notification of incorrect answer) and uploaded in evisa.


Nice to hear about your progress. But I guess, there is no need for Form 1023. I have made a mistake in the visa application, and was told the correction must be thru such form. For mistakes in uploading, I just uploaded again under the correct file. Just indicate in the file name that it's the correct one.. When CO reviews, he goes thru them anyway..

Save the use of Form 1023/ 1022 when there is the absolute need since you cannot use it again.

Hope it helps! Goodluck to all waiting and congratulations to all visa grantees so far!


----------



## jeevan00

Rider said:


> No need to worry, even I did the mistake, I have incorrectly uploaded Overseas education certificate in Australian Education section. After realising my mistake, I filled form 1023 (notification of incorrect answer) and uploaded in evisa.




hi
did u fill 1023 by yourself? or asked by CO? I have uploaded form 80 two times.when I filled this form 80 for the first form,there were some minor mistakes. the next day I received a link ' complete form 80'.so, I filled form 80 again & uploaded again. I have no CO. Do I need to fill 1023 form?

please help me


----------



## tarangoyal

keerthi5 said:


> :sad::sad::sad:
> 
> They are reluctant in providing the credentials. Im only told repeatedly that they have a common login for all clients so they will not be able to share the details. I understand they might have a common pwd may be. However, they dont share. I dont see any agent doing it.
> 
> Feeling helpless :frown::frown::frown:


They have common passwords, not common ids  

ask them again. its your right. Does your contract say that they will hide updates from you ?


----------



## keerthi5

Have sent you a PM


----------



## goodguy2

solarik said:


> Guys!!!
> 
> I've found similar case here in forum when grant letter from CO came after few days.
> I've checked VEVO and YES we are permanent residents!!!! Hope, will get email from CO soon.
> Guys thanks all of you for great help and support!!!
> 
> I wish luck to all who are waiting their grants and specially for those who got stuck for few months.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!!
> :whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> :first:



Many many many Congrats Solarik

It has been a journey for u and a long wait…So many thoughts come in our mind when ppl who have lodged much later get their visas.

U made it Solarik…after the lil drama of not getting the grant Letter.

How does Vevo work? May U please explain…I never used VEVO…How do we chk? May u plz explain?

Thank you.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 2013

tarangoyal said:


> They have common passwords, not common ids
> 
> ask them again. its your right. Does your contract say that they will hide updates from you ?


Which agent ? And location? 

There can be a common agent  and same password for all of us


----------



## Panko

Well Friends...today I have made the payment for my 189 (Myself and Wife).  And I am not getting anything from the page I landed on to.

Person 1 & Person 2 are reflecting for the status of documents attached. But when I click on 'Attach Document' I can find only my name under the Applicant and not the wife's name. 

How could I upload her documents?

Thanks.


----------



## 2013

keerthi5 said:


> Have sent you a PM


Which agent ? And location? 

There can be a common agent  and same password for all of us


----------



## amitw

Guys,
My CO has asked me to get USA PCC done by 17th Jan. 
I've only been to USA for 6 months..
I dont mind getting it done, but it'll unnecessarily delay the processing 

Can they ask even if one has spent less than 12 months? Is there any way to get waiver for this?


----------



## solarik

goodguy2 said:


> Many many many Congrats Solarik
> 
> It has been a journey for u and a long wait…So many thoughts come in our mind when ppl who have lodged much later get their visas.
> 
> U made it Solarik…after the lil drama of not getting the grant Letter.
> 
> How does Vevo work? May U please explain…I never used VEVO…How do we chk? May u plz explain?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thank you so much Mr Good Guy.
Here is the link https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query

I enter my TRN, date of birth, passport number and country and see the result


----------



## tarangoyal

My case is getting complex day by day 

My CO got allocated on 20th Nov.... I requested my agent again an again and came to know late that he requested for employement proofs.. After repeatedly calling, he submitted documents on 27th November. 

Now, today, i can see links for form 80. and previous link of "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer" still in requested status. I have access to e-visa page but not the email which CO sends. Is there a way, i can look for the update from the CO (using e-visa page only).

My agent is saying that she has not received any email from CO. (Form 80 already uploaded yesterday).


----------



## it_engg

amitw said:


> Guys,
> My CO has asked me to get USA PCC done by 17th Jan.
> I've only been to USA for 6 months..
> I dont mind getting it done, but it'll unnecessarily delay the processing
> 
> Can they ask even if one has spent less than 12 months? Is there any way to get waiver for this?


Are you in US presently?How would one get a pcc from another country if he is not there?


----------



## nardecap

Hi Friends,

Can anyone guide me how I can be sure that my medical results are uploaded. The 'Organize your health examinations' link disappeared for me and 'No medical checkup' or something like this appeared. I believe this means the medicals are cleared. Please guide.

Also, I am finding it difficult to logon into evisa website since morning. Is everyone facing the issue?

Thanks,
Cheers.


----------



## DesiTadka

If CO has requested any documents, it will show up as "Requested" or "TRIM" (This Report Is Mandatory) on the e-visa page. If such is the case, you can upload it on the e-visa page and monitor it to see if it changes to "Received".




tarangoyal said:


> My case is getting complex day by day
> 
> My CO got allocated on 20th Nov.... I requested my agent again an again and came to know late that he requested for employement proofs.. After repeatedly calling, he submitted documents on 27th November.
> 
> Now, today, i can see links for form 80. and previous link of "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer" still in requested status. I have access to e-visa page but not the email which CO sends. Is there a way, i can look for the update from the CO (using e-visa page only).
> 
> My agent is saying that she has not received any email from CO. (Form 80 already uploaded yesterday).


----------



## DesiTadka

All requests are on discretion of individual CO and they can ask for it. You can reply to your CO's request explaining the situation but you may or may not get a reply.

I suggest you apply for USA PCC (FBI). It's simple process and costs $18 plus the finger printing charges. It takes about 2 months though. You will have to communicate with CO that you have submitted the request and if it is not received by 17th Jan, s/he better give you some extension...



amitw said:


> Guys,
> My CO has asked me to get USA PCC done by 17th Jan.
> I've only been to USA for 6 months..
> I dont mind getting it done, but it'll unnecessarily delay the processing
> 
> Can they ask even if one has spent less than 12 months? Is there any way to get waiver for this?


----------



## manilaoz

nardecap said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can anyone guide me how I can be sure that my medical results are uploaded. The 'Organize your health examinations' link disappeared for me and 'No medical checkup' or something like this appeared. I believe this means the medicals are cleared. Please guide.
> 
> Also, I am finding it difficult to logon into evisa website since morning. Is everyone facing the issue?
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.


Hi nardecap--

Most likely, the link that disappeared and replaced with no health exams required means it's been cleared..

I think there are lags on evisa access from time to time..

Hope for your grant soon!!


----------



## goodguy2

nardecap said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can anyone guide me how I can be sure that my medical results are uploaded. The 'Organize your health examinations' link disappeared for me and 'No medical checkup' or something like this appeared. I believe this means the medicals are cleared. Please guide.
> 
> Also, I am finding it difficult to logon into evisa website since morning. Is everyone facing the issue?
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.


 
Don’t worry abt medicals mate…its all done eace: but kindly frontload the medical receipt by logging in using the trn.

Its working fine for me…delete the cookies mate :caked:


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nardecap

goodguy2 said:


> Don’t worry abt medicals mate…its all done eace: but kindly frontload the medical receipt by logging in using the trn.
> 
> Its working fine for me…delete the cookies mate :caked:
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks buddy,

for the quick reply. I also thought the same that the medicals are cleared. Are you suggesting that i upload the medical examination receipts as well? Please guide.

Regarding clearing the cookies. I will do so but i feel there is some other issue as since morning i have tried it on 4 laptops and my phone/tab as well but still the same.

Thanks,
Cheers.


----------



## hassan110

Congrets Sgsaga

Did you get any difficulty or additional documents demands or any further verifications from RL to your employor during your visa process ?

Thanks 



sgsaga said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post to this forum and am glad to let you all know that we got our grants yesterday!  I'd always referred to this forum for what people have done, right from the time i started this visa process. So my sincere thanks to everyone!
> 
> I also wanted to let you all know about CO RL from the GSM Adelaide Team 2. After reading the many posts regarding RL, i expected her to be slow too but actually she was fast in processing my visa. Our medicals got finalized on November 28th and we got the grant on Dec 3rd. If all the documents uploaded are fine, then RL does seem to grant quite soon.
> 
> Thought of letting you all know about this and wishing luck for everyone to get their grants soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ================================================
> ACS Skills: 08/29/2013|| NSW SS: 10/10/2013|| Visa Lodged: 22/10/2013|| CO:19/11/2013 || PCC: 05/11/2013|| Medicals: 20/11/2013|| Medicals finalized: 28/11/13|| GRANTS: 03/12/13 lane::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

dchiniwal said:


> Thank you


Congratulations!


----------



## goodguy2

nardecap said:


> Thanks buddy,
> 
> for the quick reply. I also thought the same that the medicals are cleared. Are you suggesting that i upload the medical examination receipts as well? Please guide.
> 
> Regarding clearing the cookies. I will do so but i feel there is some other issue as since morning i have tried it on 4 laptops and my phone/tab as well but still the same.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.



No worries .. that was pun intended...

Simply scan the medical receipt and attach the same when u r able to log in using ur trn...yeah at times there is a system glitch for sure.... I logged abt 6 times today...everything was working fine...dont know whats happening.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nardecap

goodguy2 said:


> No worries .. that was pun intended...
> 
> Simply scan the medical receipt and attach the same when u r able to log in using ur trn...yeah at times there is a system glitch for sure.... I logged abt 6 times today...everything was working fine...dont know whats happening.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hmm.. I thought it is not required. Anyways will scan them and upload them. Any idea if I can upload them under 'Evidence of health requirements' link.

Thanks,
Cheers.


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

Dear All

I am new to this forum..I have replied to a private message ... How can I check it has been replied?


----------



## goodguy2

nardecap said:


> Hmm.. I thought it is not required. Anyways will scan them and upload them. Any idea if I can upload them under 'Evidence of health requirements' link.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.



Yeah its not absolutely necessary but why take chances ... yup upload the scanned emedical receipt as "Evidence ..." When they r asking for evidence that is the evidence I feel


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## deepuhello83

Hello Guys,

I am a middle-ware (IBM WebSphere Application Server) administrator with 6 years relevant experience. 
Please suggest me which SOL I need to use for 189 visa.
Please suggest me which CSOL I need to use for 190 visa.


----------



## goodguy2

solarik said:


> Thank you so much Mr Good Guy.
> Here is the link https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query
> 
> I enter my TRN, date of birth, passport number and country and see the result
> 
> View attachment 13113



Thank you so much mate…. That was so neatly done.

Thats a gud way to find out just in case when we don’t get the email realtime.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## amitw

Thanks Desi,
do you know any post in EF where someone has put the detailed procedure to do it from India?



DesiTadka said:


> All requests are on discretion of individual CO and they can ask for it. You can reply to your CO's request explaining the situation but you may or may not get a reply.
> 
> I suggest you apply for USA PCC (FBI). It's simple process and costs $18 plus the finger printing charges. It takes about 2 months though. You will have to communicate with CO that you have submitted the request and if it is not received by 17th Jan, s/he better give you some extension...


----------



## Firetoy

whatdoumean said:


> Guys - is the STATUTORY DECLARATION required?


Not mandatory


----------



## tarangoyal

DesiTadka said:


> If CO has requested any documents, it will show up as "Requested" or "TRIM" (This Report Is Mandatory) on the e-visa page. If such is the case, you can upload it on the e-visa page and monitor it to see if it changes to "Received".


but how will i make sure.. which document is requested?

Will there be a pdf available under e-visa to tracks the request from CO

Not sure which document is requested under - "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer"


----------



## weel

solarik said:


> Guys!!!
> 
> I've found similar case here in forum when grant letter from CO came after few days.
> I've checked VEVO and YES we are permanent residents!!!! Hope, will get email from CO soon.
> Guys thanks all of you for great help and support!!!
> 
> I wish luck to all who are waiting their grants and specially for those who got stuck for few months.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!!
> :whoo::whoo::whoo::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> :first:


Congrats Solarik...


----------



## weel

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Received Grant within 15 days.
> 
> Processed by Brisbane GSM Team.
> 
> Super fast!!!!!


Congrats....unbelievable


----------



## solarik

weel said:


> Congrats Solarik...


thanks


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

Srmalik*








​


----------



## WizzyWizz

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> WizzyWizz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you Firetoy! I saved this and have it printed as a souvenier!


----------



## DesiTadka

There is a thread and easily searchable. That said, the process is simple. 

I suggest you use professional agencies to prepare fingerprint card (will cost you around Rs.4000) and you can find those agencies by googling.

Once prepared, just send it to FBI along with credit card details to pay $18. If you know someone in USA, you can put their address to have to outcome sent which is quicker and they can send you a scanned copy which you can upload as well as email to your CO. 



amitw said:


> Thanks Desi,
> do you know any post in EF where someone has put the detailed procedure to do it from India?


----------



## DesiTadka

You are right...Unfortunately you wouldn't know unless it is straight forward.

Sorry for not being much help here. Good luck.

Push your agent hard enough. Go meet them in person. Hack his email. 



tarangoyal said:


> but how will i make sure.. which document is requested?
> 
> Will there be a pdf available under e-visa to tracks the request from CO
> 
> Not sure which document is requested under - "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence Of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer"


----------



## manubadboy

gsr1603 said:


> Just to share with you all, that I got my grant yesterday. It was quick for me. CO was assigned on 19th November.


Congrats buddy:lalala:


----------



## whatdoumean

Firetoy said:


> Not mandatory


Thanks Firetoy...saw this after I already uploaded.....


----------



## tarangoyal

DesiTadka said:


> You are right...Unfortunately you wouldn't know unless it is straight forward.
> 
> Sorry for not being much help here. Good luck.
> 
> Push your agent hard enough. Go meet them in person. Hack his email.


I dont know.. he stopped responding to my calls/emails.. Case raised in consumer forum. till then, its going on 

Thanks for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## tarangoyal

what is the number to reach to my CO team. I need to check the documents, which they require now.

Which details should i keep handy?


----------



## whatdoumean

tarangoyal said:


> I dont know.. he stopped responding to my calls/emails.. Case raised in consumer forum. till then, its going on
> 
> Thanks for your valuable suggestions.


I had fired my agent, and taken a refund of substantial amount. Make sure you have records of all transactions, communication etc showing that you gave the agency enough opportunities to address your issues. After that seek legal recourse..


----------



## NBR

Rider said:


> If I am you, this is what I will do...
> 
> Will provide the requested docs for company A and B.
> 
> Just tell the CO about company C, that joined C after lodging the visa, and ask s/he if any docs required for C. If s/he reply Yes, then proceed giving that, otherwise not required. But, it's better to inform your CO abt C


That is true, I have planned to submit all the docs relevant to company A and B. 
Also, Form 1221 for additonal particular information - regard to company C.

Am I following the correct process ?


----------



## aust13

Hi Seniors,

Congrats to everybody who got their grant.

*Background :-*

I have issue with my employer for date of joining I have requested for change in employment letter and then forget to get the updated one.

My company had head office in x city and we had our sales office in y city.
All our admin and payrlol sits in city x and we had only couple of ppl in city y.

But they rectified it in the experience letter.

I have all the relevant papers. My work experience is completely genuine.

1) Initial offer letter
2 Reliving letter
3) Experience letter
4) Form 16 
5) Bank stmt 
6) ITR Submission

But because of confusion, I have been paid little extra for that initial month.
I believe DIAC should not be interested if i have been paid more because its between me and my employer.

But i don't have payslips and employment contract

*Concern :-*
1) Will there be any issue if don't have payslips and employment contract.
2) Secondly, I have been paid little extra for initial month.

If they will have what would be the way to resolve it. Because i don't want to submit my visa and risk the visa fees.

I would highly appreciate the quick response.

Rgds
Aust13


----------



## tarangoyal

whatdoumean said:


> I had fired my agent, and taken a refund of substantial amount. Make sure you have records of all transactions, communication etc showing that you gave the agency enough opportunities to address your issues. After that seek legal recourse..


Thanks, I am already on the same way. I think they falsely updated that they are MARA. so i have complained the MARA as well as consumer forum. :brushteeth:


planning to call CO and request for pending documents still.


----------



## whatdoumean

tarangoyal said:


> Thanks, I am already on the same way. I think they falsely updated that they are MARA. so i have complained the MARA as well as consumer forum. :brushteeth:
> 
> 
> planning to call CO and request for pending documents still.



Can you let us know who this "Agent" is? Also you do know that you can check whether an agent is registered on the MARA website, don't you?

This pisses me off man. I strongly condemn the malfeasance by such individuals who misrepresent that they are registered agents. If he claims to be registered and isn't then register and FIR against him, and get him booked under IPC section 420. This is a criminal offense!


----------



## tarangoyal

I am sorry to bombard too many questions but i found a "Maintain account" link on visa page.

Am i authorize to change the email if i know the password ?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## tarangoyal

whatdoumean said:


> Can you let us know who this "Agent" is? Also you do know that you can check whether an agent is registered on the MARA website, don't you?
> 
> This pisses me off man. I strongly condemn the malfeasance by such individuals who misrepresent that they are registered agents. If he claims to be registered and isn't then register and FIR against him, and get him booked under IPC section 420. This is a criminal offense!


This is the result to MARA complaint. I am not sure what to do. I am a little afraid to proceed with FIR. In india, police are more negative than the criminals.

I have requested MARA to proceed and contact them.

Immigration to Australia | Jobs in Australia for Indians | Immigration to Australia from India
======================
Dear Taran

Thank you for contacting the Office of the MARA.

I have searched the register of agents and could not find any record of Bhagirath Bhardwaj, Aayezah Jameel or Rajesh Verma being registered migration agents. I was also unable to find a record of any migration agent being associated with the business *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*

If you contact your migration agent and ask them for their registration number or MARN they should provide it to you. If they refuse please let me know and I will contact the business directly.

If there are no registered migration agents associated with this business then unfortunately we would not have jurisdiction to investigate your complaint. However I will contact them and tell them to remove any reference to MARA from their website and report them to the Department of Immigration.

Kind regards

XXXXXXXX
Professional Standards Officer
Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority


----------



## whatdoumean

tarangoyal said:


> I am sorry to bombard too many questions but i found a "Maintain account" link on visa page.
> 
> Am i authorize to change the email if i know the password ?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


It's your visa application, and you get to decide the communication email addresses, and whether you want to keep your agent.

However, You need to inform the DIBP in writing that you fired your agent, and that they should communicate with you directly. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/956a.pdf

btw, this is one of the reasons that many folks on this forum do not recommend hiring an agent. Applicants put in a lot of effort, and it makes one weary when their agents do not reply promptly. It makes them feel as though they aren't in control of their application process.


----------



## whatdoumean

tarangoyal said:


> This is the result to MARA complaint. I am not sure what to do. I am a little afraid to proceed with FIR. In india, police are more negative than the criminals.
> 
> I have requested MARA to proceed and contact them.
> 
> Immigration to Australia | Jobs in Australia for Indians | Immigration to Australia from India
> ======================
> Dear Taran
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Office of the MARA.
> 
> I have searched the register of agents and could not find any record of Bhagirath Bhardwaj, Aayezah Jameel or Rajesh Verma being registered migration agents. I was also unable to find a record of any migration agent being associated with the business Twenty 4 Seven 365 HR Worldwide.
> 
> If you contact your migration agent and ask them for their registration number or MARN they should provide it to you. If they refuse please let me know and I will contact the business directly.
> 
> If there are no registered migration agents associated with this business then unfortunately we would not have jurisdiction to investigate your complaint. However I will contact them and tell them to remove any reference to MARA from their website and report them to the Department of Immigration.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> XXXXXXXX
> Professional Standards Officer
> Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority


Agencies operating outside Australia do not have to be registered with MARA.
Source: Agents Outside Australia

However, if they are claiming to be registered with MARA, do inform MARA of the same, and let them contact them directly.

If you do not want to launch an FIR with the police that is your call.

However, I do recommend that you contact the International Consumer Rights protection Council
consumer court help and guidance for filing complaint

Send an email to [email protected], and you will receive an automated response on how to launch a complaint. Follow their instructions.

One shouldn't let such criminals get away so easily!

Again, we can only give our two cents on possible remedial measures. You need to decide on the course of action yourself.


----------



## dchiniwal

Tasmanian Devil said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## showeb23

Hi All,

I want to check with you about Visa costing.Is it changed recently?As I have seen two applicants (me+my wife) visa cost is showing:5000+ AUD

Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> Dear Mithu, I really hope that there is nothing to worry about. I was kinda scared because my boss didn't answer precisely to all her questions!
> Anyway, this morning I received an email from my old, silent and beloved CO:
> 
> _Dear Ms,
> 
> Please submit the below documents for your partner, I will request for visa application payment later.
> 
> Passport
> 
> Birth certificate
> 
> Passport size photo
> 
> Marriage certificate (if you are in a de fact relationship please provide evidence listed in the instructions including photos of you being together)
> 
> I will request health and police clearance and evidence of English for him after receiving the above items.
> 
> Best Regards
> H. L.
> Case Officer
> 
> GSM Team 7_
> 
> My application finally takes some shape!!
> I will send all documents this week and his IELTS when we will have it.
> He will take the exam on December 7th in Hungary!
> Thanks for your support my friends!


Dear Jullz,
I would like to say that is a Very very good development of your application. Follow CO's instruction.
It does not matter that your boss didn't answer precisely to all her questions. 

Good luck with your application.
Regards,
Mithu


----------



## Alnaibii

The latest increase was in September 2013.


----------



## Jango911

Alnaibii said:


> The latest increase was in September 2013.


???


----------



## Alnaibii

Jango911 said:


> ???


It was a reply to a previous post - just 2 posts up, asking about visa fees #42616


----------



## Jango911

Alnaibii said:


> It was a reply to a previous post - just 2 posts up, asking about visa fees #42616


oh ic, I paid 7040 USD (3520, 1760, 880, 880)  has it been changed?


----------



## tarangoyal

Jango911 said:


> oh ic, I paid 7040 USD (3520, 1760, 880, 880)  has it been changed?


Visa Pricing Table


----------



## Alnaibii

No, you paid as per the latest fee plan. Was it 880 or 780$ for the kids?


----------



## Jango911

tarangoyal said:


> Visa Pricing Table



Thanks, it is still the same . . .


----------



## vinnie88

Its disappointing and unfortunate to see applicants who have not been treated properly by their agents but lets not generalize that "agents are useless, do it all yourself, they do nothing and you do all the work et etc " 

basically, there are so many good migration firms who have their names registered and their businesses operating in Australia. All you need is an email and a credit card to get them help you. I dont understand why people would go up to agents in their own countries while you can easily get the ones in Australia where the law is completely on consumers side and fraud and corruption is basically nonexistent. 

I have known many people who used agents and I personally received a response one day ( and I mean ALWAYS one, or 2 max ) after my communications with my agent. A lot of them know how to do the talking properly should your case require a "phone conversation with the CO" and they are bound by Australian laws which means they will think twice before pissing you off. 

My own case got pretty complicated and I would have probably got a refusal if it wasnt for my agent and his efforts. He kept all the stress away from me and I found out all the horrible emails recieved by CO after my grant. 

Basically he said, heres your grant and btw, these are all the emails between your CO and I and you were pretty close to being crashed, yet he kept it all away from me to avoid stressing me out. 

My CO basically got really strange due to the fact that I answered YES to previous visa refusals and the fact that my work experience was reduced at the time and instead of providing a consent form to assess my application on a reduced point( still 65) , she instead tried to refuse my application an gave us 28 days to comment as to why DIAC should proceed with my file... anyways, good luck


----------



## sdpeter

Hi,

Got a quick question for seniors. Just realised in my Record of Responses for the Invitation to Apply, there was a question asked "Has this applicant previously traveled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?" My answer is a blank, for some strange reason. However, I did apply for a visa in 1998. At this stage, I have just been assigned a CO who has only asked for outstanding docs for my spouse. Do I need to let my CO know that I should have said "yes" to the question? Thanks in advance, guys.


----------



## dchiniwal

DSS said:


> Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## dchiniwal

manilaoz said:


> Amazing!! Congratulations!!


Thank you


----------



## dchiniwal

Rushi said:


> Wow..So happy for you.... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Where’s mine? :
> 
> Rushi


Thank you 

You should have it by this weekend.


----------



## dchiniwal

Congratulations gsr1603, solarik,Srmalik


----------



## dchiniwal

jerry9 said:


> Congrats dchiniwal!!!!...have a wonderful future!


Thank you


----------



## dchiniwal

Stargaze said:


> Congrats...


Thank you


----------



## Jango911

Alnaibii said:


> No, you paid as per the latest fee plan. Was it 880 or 780$ for the kids?



Here What I paid Primary = 3520 mad: myself)
1st dependent over 18 =3520/2 =1760  (spouse)
and for every other dependent below 18 = 880  (kids)


----------



## Akarnet

Hi All,
I am a new member in this community and need some expert advice.
I applied for 189 and got request for additional docs from my CO. He is asking for PCC for my stay in South Africa. I already submitted PCC for my stay in South Africa but it is 4 yrs old so he is aking for a new one. I did not visited South Africa after taking this PCC. My question is- Is there any chance if I try to convince my CO for accepting the existing PCC on the grounds that I didn't visited South Africa?

Appriciate your suggestions.


----------



## Pardee

Another week has been gone without GRANT. 
KILLING WAIT IS GOING ON.


----------



## Ben 10

Pardee said:


> Another week has been gone without GRANT.
> KILLING WAIT IS GOING ON.



When you applied ? and state sponsor ??


----------



## Ben 10

Pardee said:


> Another week has been gone without GRANT.
> KILLING WAIT IS GOING ON.


Did you get any mail from your co ?


----------



## WizzyWizz

Ben 10 said:


> Did you get any mail from your co ?


Ben10 and Pardee,

What was the last thing that your CO told you? Is there any external check? Have you tried to follow-up by mail or phone call?


----------



## olways

amitw said:


> Guys,
> My CO has asked me to get USA PCC done by 17th Jan.
> I've only been to USA for 6 months..
> I dont mind getting it done, but it'll unnecessarily delay the processing
> 
> Can they ask even if one has spent less than 12 months? Is there any way to get waiver for this?


Amit, is this CO's first contact with you? Has he/she contacted you before? Your answer greatly appreciated


----------



## olways

Ben 10 said:


> When you applied ? and state sponsor ??


Guys, I am in the same pipeline with you. Applied in July, got CO in October, paid 2nd VAC and still waiting for my visa to come out. The latest status: CO informed me that my application is going through routine checking procedure.


----------



## khanash

Co has been finally allocated today....gsm team 8 LG
she has asked for form80 and pcc from saudi arabia and UK...
i need toknow why she asked for form 80 from uk as i have never been to UK ....
and i was born in saudia but we shifted from saudia in 1994 to homecountry.... when i was 14 years old....is it possible to obtain pcc from saudia for a kid wholeft the country more than 20 years back...
secondly my husband went to UK on business visa in 1999 for 20 days once only and visited saudi arabia for 20 days for pilgrimage...... 
is it a mistake fromCO or should i try to produce pcc frm the countries where i never went or when i was ther when i ws a kid


----------



## Akarnet

Akarnet said:


> Hi All,
> I am a new member in this community and need some expert advice.
> I applied for 189 and got request for additional docs from my CO. He is asking for PCC for my stay in South Africa. I already submitted PCC for my stay in South Africa but it is 4 yrs old so he is aking for a new one. I did not visited South Africa after taking this PCC. My question is- Is there any chance if I try to convince my CO for accepting the existing PCC on the grounds that I didn't visited South Africa?
> 
> Appriciate your suggestions.


Hi All,
I am a new member in this community and need some expert advice.
I applied for 189 and got request for additional docs from my CO. He is asking for PCC for my stay in South Africa. I already submitted PCC for my stay in South Africa but it is 4 yrs old so he is aking for a new one. I did not visited South Africa after taking this PCC. My question is- Is there any chance if I try to convince my CO for accepting the existing PCC on the grounds that I didn't visited South Africa?

Appriciate your suggestions.


----------



## Rushi

Hi all,

Is there a way to check the application status online? I'm still waiting for my grant and it is really painful 

Rushi


----------



## Rider

Akarnet said:


> Hi All,
> I am a new member in this community and need some expert advice.
> I applied for 189 and got request for additional docs from my CO. He is asking for PCC for my stay in South Africa. I already submitted PCC for my stay in South Africa but it is 4 yrs old so he is aking for a new one. I did not visited South Africa after taking this PCC. My question is- Is there any chance if I try to convince my CO for accepting the existing PCC on the grounds that I didn't visited South Africa?
> 
> Appriciate your suggestions.


If it is easy to get PCC again, then apply for PCC. 

Your PCC is 4 yrs old, so your CO is considering it as expired, that's why s/he is asking for new PCC


----------



## Rider

Rushi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there a way to check the application status online? I'm still waiting for my grant and it is really painful
> 
> Rushi


No.... Still we can have our hopes high for next 2 hrs.


----------



## Pardee

Ben 10 said:


> Did you get any mail from your co ?


Hi Ben

I applied on 19 Jul
Co assiened on 25 Aug
Medical , Pcc 20 Sep
Co replied my e mail 2 times but answer was same
( process is going on )
He did not tell me about any further check. 

Kind regards. 
P...


----------



## jerry9

This wait is killing me


----------



## rAj2123

*Grant*

hi , 
Got the grant y'day. 

189, 65 pts. Applied on 27th Sep, CO on 20th nov.
Grant 5th Dec.


----------



## harshaldesai

Guys,

URGENT HELP!!!

What is a Visa call letter? Today i went to PSK Ahmedabad for my PCC and they said that we cannot issue PCC without a *VISA CALL LETTER*>. I tried to explain to the APO there that this is for Australia where in the process will only move further if i procure PCC.To which he argued that the Passports are issued only after processesing the Police verification and hence we cannot issue one without a Visa Call Letter.

I did carry the check list i recd from my CO with my name on it and clearly mentioning the need for India PCC.

Any help.

Regards,


----------



## Jullz

Dear fellas,
Another question from bewildered Jullz 
Can anyone tell me if the statutory declarations taken from friends / family for demonstrating de facto relationship must be certified by a notary? Or will suffice to be attested by a medic or police officer and then translated into English?
Thank you!


----------



## dchiniwal

rAj2123 said:


> hi ,
> Got the grant y'day.
> 
> 189, 65 pts. Applied on 27th Sep, CO on 20th nov.
> Grant 5th Dec.


Congratulations


----------



## DesiTadka

Unfortunately both PSK offices does NOT understand the recent change that applicants can apply for PCC in advance. They will NOT entertain applicants unless you carry the official request from CO which those idiots at PSK office call it as "Visa call letter"... I have tried and tried again and banged my head and also filed official complaint online but.....

Anyways... just wait for your CO to ask for it...



harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> URGENT HELP!!!
> 
> What is a Visa call letter? Today i went to PSK Ahmedabad for my PCC and they said that we cannot issue PCC without a *VISA CALL LETTER*>. I tried to explain to the APO there that this is for Australia where in the process will only move further if i procure PCC.To which he argued that the Passports are issued only after processesing the Police verification and hence we cannot issue one without a Visa Call Letter.
> 
> I did carry the check list i recd from my CO with my name on it and clearly mentioning the need for India PCC.
> 
> Any help.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Pardee

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> URGENT HELP!!!
> 
> What is a Visa call letter? Today i went to PSK Ahmedabad for my PCC and they said that we cannot issue PCC without a *VISA CALL LETTER*>. I tried to explain to the APO there that this is for Australia where in the process will only move further if i procure PCC.To which he argued that the Passports are issued only after processesing the Police verification and hence we cannot issue one without a Visa Call Letter.
> 
> I did carry the check list i recd from my CO with my name on it and clearly mentioning the need for India PCC.
> 
> Any help.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Guju Bai
Show your invitation letter to Psk or passport officer

I did like that.


----------



## ykps

Pardee said:


> Hi Guju Bai
> Show your invitation letter to Psk or passport officer
> 
> I did like that.


I have an appointment with PSK on 24th December. I have not received the invitation yet. Is it fine to get the PCC done before the Visa application?


----------



## Panko

ykps said:


> I have an appointment with PSK on 24th December. I have not received the invitation yet. Is it fine to get the PCC done before the Visa application?


Yes. I did the same.


----------



## Jango911

Hi Guys,

The following is appearing in my eVisa . . .

Character, Evidence of Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	11/11/2013	TRIM

with a hyperlink complete character assessment particulars for this applicant

& I'm waiting for the outcome

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Stargaze

Dear All,
Got my grant today. Thanks for all the forum members for the support.

Regards,


----------



## tarangoyal

ykps said:


> I have an appointment with PSK on 24th December. I have not received the invitation yet. Is it fine to get the PCC done before the Visa application?


I went to PSK for PCC well before the allotted time (registered online). I showed the receipt and they proceeded the application and i got PCC letter within 30 min.. 
Location - Delhi


----------



## tarangoyal

Jango911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The following is appearing in my eVisa . . .
> 
> Character, Evidence of Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	11/11/2013	TRIM
> 
> with a hyperlink complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> & I'm waiting for the outcome
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


I have the same status. Waiting for the grant anxiously.


----------



## jerry9

Jango911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The following is appearing in my eVisa . . .
> 
> Character, Evidence of Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	11/11/2013	TRIM
> 
> with a hyperlink complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> & I'm waiting for the outcome
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Kindly complete the form 80 and upload it ASAP... your grant may be around the corner. TRIM means THE REQUIREMENT IS MANDATORY.


----------



## jerry9

tarangoyal said:


> I have the same status. Waiting for the grant anxiously.


Kindly complete the form 80 and submit/upload it ASAP... your grant may be around the corner. TRIM means THE REQUIREMENT IS MANDATORY.


----------



## Rushi

End of another week.. still waiting for the grant anxiously...hwell:hwell:hwell:hwell:

Rushi


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Hi Forum,

I have paid my visa fee today and my consultant is uploading docs...how long do you think from now it will take for grant.

I have one more question i have claimed point for my assistant manager tenure as well ....job description is same as manager....will there be any difficulty for CO to consider that? I have also applied for PTA but could not wait for their result? 

Amit:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pardee

jerry9 said:


> Kindly complete the form 80 and submit/upload it ASAP... your grant may be around the corner. TRIM means THE REQUIREMENT IS MANDATORY.


Hi jerry
I have sent all required docks besides The status TRIM has been showing since 25 Aug
In my case. I think CO do not update e visa page in 
Some cases.


----------



## Jango911

Stargaze said:


> Dear All,
> Got my grant today. Thanks for all the forum members for the support.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats Mate!

1. Did you front load everything?
2. You Team/CO?

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## jerry9

Pardee said:


> Hi jerry
> I have sent all required docks besides The status TRIM has been showing since 25 Aug
> In my case. I think CO do not update e visa page in
> Some cases.



Did you uploaded the doc on visa page or simply replied and attached the docs in the email from your CO?

If you have replied in the email that means your CO hasn't changed the status.

I would suggest you to call DIBP on Monday and ask if there is anything pending from your side and also ask about the TRIM status.


----------



## Jango911

tarangoyal said:


> I have the same status. Waiting for the grant anxiously.


God bless us both at the same time MATE!!!


----------



## jerry9

Stargaze said:


> Dear All,
> Got my grant today. Thanks for all the forum members for the support.
> 
> Regards,


*
Congrats Stargaze.....Wish you All The Best in Future!*


----------



## Ben 10

WizzyWizz said:


> Ben10 and Pardee,
> 
> What was the last thing that your CO told you? Is there any external check? Have you tried to follow-up by mail or phone call?


For me .. some external check is going and they did not get the result from the agency ppl ..
so i need to wait .. without Time limit !


----------



## Ben 10

Pardee said:


> Hi Ben
> 
> I applied on 19 Jul
> Co assiened on 25 Aug
> Medical , Pcc 20 Sep
> Co replied my e mail 2 times but answer was same
> ( process is going on )
> He did not tell me about any further check.
> 
> Kind regards.
> P...



What is your CO team from ??
and what is JOB code ? and the state applied for ?


----------



## Ben 10

Pardee said:


> Hi jerry
> I have sent all required docks besides The status TRIM has been showing since 25 Aug
> In my case. I think CO do not update e visa page in
> Some cases.



Send me the link wher you check this status !


----------



## Pardee

Ben 10 said:


> For me .. some external check is going and they did not get the result from the agency ppl ..
> so i need to wait .. without Time limit !


Hi Ben
What is ppl


----------



## RajXetri

congrats mate!!!



rAj2123 said:


> hi ,
> Got the grant y'day.
> 
> 189, 65 pts. Applied on 27th Sep, CO on 20th nov.
> Grant 5th Dec.


----------



## baba18

*HI*



Ben 10 said:


> For me .. some external check is going and they did not get the result from the agency ppl ..
> so i need to wait .. without Time limit !



HI 

How do u know that some external check is going on for your case
Did your CO inform u the same? or
Did u get any verification call?


----------



## Ben 10

jerry9 said:


> *
> Congrats Stargaze.....Wish you All The Best in Future!*


Congrats and it s your Chirstmas GRANT  
Enjoy it ..! 
Congrats Again


----------



## Ben 10

baba18 said:


> HI
> 
> How do u know that some external check is going on for your case
> Did your CO inform u the same? or
> Did u get any verification call?



My CO informed me long back that my case is going for a external check , thro mail .. and it was a reply mail from him .


----------



## RajXetri

End of the week thought lot of us will get grant/CO allocation but seems another dry day!! beep of new email sound in mobile excites but sadly its just a junk mail ahhh !!!anyway Good luck to all of us next week will be the luckiest for us


----------



## Ben 10

Stargaze said:


> Dear All,
> Got my grant today. Thanks for all the forum members for the support.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats and it s your Chirstmas GRANT 
Enjoy it ..! 
Congrats Again


----------



## tarangoyal

jerry9 said:


> Kindly complete the form 80 and submit/upload it ASAP... your grant may be around the corner. TRIM means THE REQUIREMENT IS MANDATORY.


Form 80 was already uploaded a day before it was asked 

waiting :fingerscrossed:

no status change today.. lets see.. if there is anything tomorrow.


----------



## Ben 10

RajXetri said:


> End of the week thought lot of us will get grant/CO allocation but seems another dry day!! beep of new email sound in mobile excites but sadly its just a junk mail ahhh !!!anyway Good luck to all of us next week will be the luckiest for us


All the best .. !
WE can expect more Grant from next week , since Department closes on 20th DECEMBER and reopen on 10th JAN


----------



## tarangoyal

Pardee said:


> Hi Ben
> What is ppl


i guess.. ppl = people


----------



## RajXetri

yeah mate hope so!! :fingerscrossed:






Ben 10 said:


> All the best .. !
> WE can expect more Grant from next week , since Department closes on 20th DECEMBER and reopen on 10th JAN


----------



## Ben 10

tarangoyal said:


> i guess.. ppl = people


yes u are rite !!


----------



## nagravi

jerry9 said:


> Kindly complete the form 80 and submit/upload it ASAP... your grant may be around the corner. TRIM means THE REQUIREMENT IS MANDATORY.


My CO didn't ask for form 80 and provided the grant after submitted the requested docs. Form 80 is based on case over case or co wish


----------



## dchiniwal

Stargaze said:


> Dear All,
> Got my grant today. Thanks for all the forum members for the support.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations


----------



## Virus

Dear all,

I have lodged my 189 visa on 21st November. When can i expect CO allocation?


----------



## adnan qadir

What if a country I have visited cannot give me a police check?
Per website the standard answer is 
If you cannot get a police check, you need to contact your nearest Australian Immigration Office.

But have any of u ever face such situation. What was the outcome.?


----------



## baba18

*HI*



Ben 10 said:


> My CO informed me long back that my case is going for a external check , thro mail .. and it was a reply mail from him .


10 Days back my Co replied that "Please be advised the application is currently under assessment"

What does this mean


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Ben 10 said:


> yes u are rite !!


few days back, i got text from admin not to use texting like "frnd" instead of "friend". 
hmmmm


----------



## Pardee

Let us leave our waiting on next week. 

By everybody. :ranger::ranger:op2:


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Virus said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 21st November. When can i expect CO allocation?


ur entire period is 12 months. So all the best.


----------



## Ben 10

baba18 said:


> 10 Days back my Co replied that "Please be advised the application is currently under assessment"
> 
> What does this mean


This is normal kind of process in your Case, your CO might send you the template instant message.. dont be worried .. you will get the grant soon


----------



## adnan qadir

adnan qadir said:


> What if a country I have visited cannot give me a police check?
> Per website the standard answer is
> If you cannot get a police check, you need to contact your nearest Australian Immigration Office.
> 
> But have any of u ever face such situation. What was the outcome.?


What if a country I have visited cannot give me a police check?
Per website the standard answer is 
If you cannot get a police check, you need to contact your nearest Australian Immigration Office.

But have any of u ever face such situation. What was the outcome.?


----------



## Ben 10

Pardee said:


> Let us leave our waiting on next week.
> 
> By everybody. :ranger::ranger:op2:



Hello friend,
I think i asked asked you few questions to you , please require answer for that and need the link to check the status !


----------



## Virus

simmi_mahmud said:


> ur entire period is 12 months. So all the best.


What do you mean by that? I don't understand.:eek2:


----------



## parmeetsm

Virus said:


> What do you mean by that? I don't understand.:eek2:


Don't worry mate, that's the standard maximum time as per DIAC.

Every case is different and so are timeliness. We have seen visa being granted in 15 days on the minimum side as well.

So don't worry, have patience. Best of Luck


----------



## Jango911

Hey Guys,

NOW THE TENSION IS RISING MY EVISA PAGE UPDATED WITH THE FOLLOWING COMMENTS:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

???

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## suman.cuet

Hello,
I have completed Meds for myself, spouse and child on 4th dec. they uploaded it on 5th dec.

But today i have found that Med link has been disappeard for my child only. That link for both myself and spouse are still there. any gesture for the fact?


----------



## PkBlr

In line with what Suman asked, how do I check if my medical result have been uploaded. Hospitals confirmed that they have uploaded, but they have been telling this since 2nd day of the test.

Anyway to confirm this on their webpage ?

-Pk


----------



## Wasee

Jango911 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> NOW THE TENSION IS RISING MY EVISA PAGE UPDATED WITH THE FOLLOWING COMMENTS:
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> ???
> 
> Br, JaNgZ



its normal ,sometime appear , nothing serious to take tension  

regards,


----------



## tarangoyal

Health examination quickly changed from "health documents review is required" to "No health examinations are required"

At this time of the day, i dont think they should be working. How the status can be changed in the application just few seconds ago? Is my CO working in overtime? Haa haaa..


----------



## suman.cuet

PkBlr said:


> In line with what Suman asked, how do I check if my medical result have been uploaded. Hospitals confirmed that they have uploaded, but they have been telling this since 2nd day of the test.
> 
> Anyway to confirm this on their webpage ?
> 
> -Pk


you can find it by accessing Health requiremnt link and generate yr refrl letter again. If it is uploaded, then you will find the pic and date of submission to DIBP


----------



## jerry9

suman.cuet said:


> Hello,
> I have completed Meds for myself, spouse and child on 4th dec. they uploaded it on 5th dec.
> 
> But today i have found that Med link has been disappeard for my child only. That link for both myself and spouse are still there. any gesture for the fact?


Thats normal... ur childs meds are clear ...There will be a message at the bottom in each applicants/dependent section. Check it next week.


----------



## tarangoyal

Pardee said:


> Let us leave our waiting on next week.
> 
> By everybody. :ranger::ranger:op2:


Dont forget.. some grants are given on saturday as well.. keep the fingers crossed


----------



## Jango911

Wasee said:


> its normal ,sometime appear , nothing serious to take tension
> 
> regards,


Guys these status changes will give me a heart attack!


----------



## suman.cuet

jerry9 said:


> Thats normal... u meds are clear ...There will be a message at the bottom in each applicants/dependent section. Check that.


thanks bro. Is there any chance, for any of us, to send test result to commonwealth? if they send, how do I know it?


----------



## jayptl

I just lodged visa 489 today, now pcc and medical remain?

can explain someone,, shud I finish now or after CO come??

pcc done by PSK?? online site?? or need to go police station?


----------



## jerry9

tarangoyal said:


> Health examination quickly changed from "health documents review is required" to "No health examinations are required"
> 
> At this time of the day, i dont think they should be working. How the status can be changed in the application just few seconds ago? Is my CO working in overtime? Haa haaa..


There is a maintenance / upgrade activity taking place today for skill select .. please check the status on Monday That will give you the exact status.


----------



## suman.cuet

jerry9 said:


> Thats normal... u meds are clear ...There will be a message at the bottom in each applicants/dependent section. Check that.


Basically, I found the msg (no health check requirement) for my child only but not for myself and my wife.


----------



## tarangoyal

Jango911 said:


> Guys these status changes will give me a heart attack!


yeah.. i was just going to say - yupieee.. then i realised.. it happened with everyone else


----------



## jerry9

tarangoyal said:


> Dont forget.. some grants are given on saturday as well.. keep the fingers crossed


There is an upgrade to skillselect happening this weekend ... so not sure about the grants on this Saturday


----------



## jerry9

suman.cuet said:


> thanks bro. Is there any chance, for any of us, to send test result to commonwealth? if they send, how do I know it?



If by any chance anyones medicals are referred. the message will display under the applicants/dependent section whose medicals are referred .


----------



## suman.cuet

jerry9 said:


> If by any chance anyones medicals are referred. the message will display under the applicants/dependent section whose medicals are referred .


Thanks Brother


----------



## jerry9

jayptl said:


> I just lodged visa 489 today, now pcc and medical remain?
> 
> can explain someone,, shud I finish now or after CO come??
> 
> pcc done by PSK?? online site?? or need to go police station?


Its better to get medicals and PCC done .... you can then expect quick and direct grant ! You need to apply online and then visit PSK


----------



## jerry9

suman.cuet said:


> Basically, I found the msg (no health check requirement) for my child only but not for myself and my wife.



will Advise u to check it next week!


----------



## Wasee

jerry9 said:


> Thats normal... ur childs meds are clear ...There will be a message at the bottom in each applicants/dependent section. Check it next week.



check the e-visa page on 14th days after your medical submission, if nothing reported on test day then links will disappear. in other words it took 14 days to clear medicals ..


----------



## Mroks

jayptl said:


> I just lodged visa 489 today, now pcc and medical remain?
> 
> can explain someone,, shud I finish now or after CO come??
> 
> pcc done by PSK?? online site?? or need to go police station?


Congrats for lodging visa. It's been a long wait for you.

Finish your PCC and Meds.
PCC through PSK.

Wishing you good luck.

One query, yours is family sponsored 489?


----------



## uskp3142

i am new to this forum planning to applay in next 6 month.
i am physiotherapist.....any physiotherapist is here ...plz guide


----------



## Panko

So...the system is now down for the maintenance. Hope, my uploaded documents don't disappear.


----------



## Jango911

DIBP MESSAGE:

Planned System Maintenance
Friday 6 December, from 9pm until 9pm Sunday 8 December 2013 AEDT (GMT +11)
The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:

- eLodgement (eVisa / Skillselect and Citizenship)
- Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)
- LEGENDcom

Should you receive a 'Service Temporary Unavailable' error message during this time, you are encouraged to try again after 9pm Sunday 8 December AEDT (GMT +11).

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## srmalik

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> Srmalik*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

ambproject said:


> Dear Alls,
> My Case Officer has asked for the tax documents some 22 days ago .She asked me for taxation documents from my previous two employments. I have provided here with taxation certificate for year 2011-2012 , 2012-2013 , 2009-2010 , 2008-2009 now my agent says we should provide her with tax documents from 2007-2008 employment now that’s some years back firm does not have record of that neither do I . I never took tax certificate from them but I provide my case officer bank statements showing transfer of salaries.
> I need assistance what to do I don’t have offer letter for that period I do have reference letter, I don’t have salary slips neither they can be generated as record is too old I got certificate from my employer that I have worked in that organization and my salary was that will it do I only have two days to go after that rejection is on the card if I can’t provide here with that I claimed 5 years of experience.
> Before hand I provided them offer letter, transfer letter, relieving letters, reference letters, arrears approval letters, salary slips, salary certificate, bank statements for whole 7 years though only claimed for 5 years . I am writing this to know that even after providing all this I am now in situation where I can be rejected visa cause of one document not provided to here which is also not my fault . It is to inform you that please before lodging do complete all your documents and without those don’t apply it will have higher costs
> Take care Allah Hafiz you will from now on never ever see me again


Hi

I am not an expert.....However You are legally required to keep last six years documents... Plus you are claiming for only five years.. I guess the only reason CO wants the docs to confirm what were you doing in that period...Instead of not providing any thing.. I would suggest an explanation should suffice to meet the requirement as you have provided them with the bank statements...What you can do is provide a letter from the employer as secondary confirmation... 
Seniors please correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## tarangoyal

Guys.. Let us take break till then... 

Lets get some rest till Sunday.. from monday.. we will resume the status check and updating this forum  

Wish everybody good luck for their visa grant...


----------



## jerry9

Guys, Lets Catch up on Monday as the systems are down for upgrade over this weekend...!
Until then Good Bye & Good Luck!

Have Great Weekend.....!


----------



## khanash

firetoy..... i also got my CO allocated today 
please i want my name to be in green 
and your STAMP 
team8 LG


----------



## khanash

Ambproject...
itotally agree with Tasmanian devil...
the CO asks for the documents and you have to provide what you have if youdont have tax then your bank statement would be ok....dont worry at all
it is better to draft a statutory declaration and get it written by your boss of tht particular companystating that they dont have your records,,,,
and yes there is another option i read somewhere that the company refused to provide tax details so he went to the tax office and through his tax number and company namehe was able to take a letter from incometax office signed by the officer which showed that the tax was deducted by the company in that particular year ...
hope it helps


----------



## dchiniwal

Folks u can always generate form 26 which is tax paid details on ur behalf. Google how to download them. U get details for last 4 yrs if I m correct


----------



## DesiTadka

For those who gets their hopes high and wonder what does it mean when the status of documents change from Required or Recommended to Received etc and for those when medical exam note changes to not required to not determined and all.....here's some insight from what I understand:

After an applicant lodges his/her application (read pays fees), within couple of days each case is allocated to a pre-screening team. If you have uploaded any document, they download it to their local server and verifies the visibility of that particular document. If it is not proper, they make a note like a water mark at that point in time. If there are some standard set of documents that are missing, a link shows up on your evisa page to complete it such as Form 80 in most of the cases. Within 5 to 7 weeks, each case gets allocated to a specific team. That team again reviews the documents and this time the validity of it and makes their notes and prepare it for a Case officer. When the set is ready, that case gets allocated to a case officer. Once that is done, Case officer may ask some documents again, even if you had uploaded it earlier and more based on how he/she evaluates the case. 

So the status changes on evisa page are all done by a pre-team and it will go on till you get the final grant. If a case officer sends you an official request, it will show up as Requested and when you provide it, it will again change to Received and will go through the pre-screening team of the CO and then to CO.

Things are given on platter to CO to make their judgement simple.

Again this is best of my knowledge and please don't cross question it. Everyone has freedom to believe it if they wish to or not if they don't...
That said...Well wishes to all applicants and I pray that we all get the grands super fast....


----------



## srmalik

Hi everyone,

Just called the IOM office and booked my medicals for the 12th December.

He advised to bring the following with me.

1. Original Passport along with two copies of bio page.
2. 3 photograps in white background.
3. Medical request letter from DIBP.
4. Cash

He also advised me to bring my HAP ID if i have it. I dont have the HAP, any idea how should i get it?

Morever, he said be prepared for atleast 3 hours of examination and do wear undergarments!!! Sorry but am i applying for aus immi or recruiting for army??


----------



## tarangoyal

DesiTadka said:


> For those who gets their hopes high and wonder what does it mean when the status of documents change from Required or Recommended to Received etc and for those when medical exam note changes to not required to not determined and all.....here's some insight from what I understand:
> 
> After an applicant lodges his/her application (read pays fees), within couple of days each case is allocated to a pre-screening team. If you have uploaded any document, they download it to their local server and verifies the visibility of that particular document. If it is not proper, they make a note like a water mark at that point in time. If there are some standard set of documents that are missing, a link shows up on your evisa page to complete it such as Form 80 in most of the cases. Within 5 to 7 weeks, each case gets allocated to a specific team. That team again reviews the documents and this time the validity of it and makes their notes and prepare it for a Case officer. When the set is ready, that case gets allocated to a case officer. Once that is done, Case officer may ask some documents again, even if you had uploaded it earlier and more based on how he/she evaluates the case.
> 
> So the status changes on evisa page are all done by a pre-team and it will go on till you get the final grant. If a case officer sends you an official request, it will show up as Requested and when you provide it, it will again change to Received and will go through the pre-screening team of the CO and then to CO.
> 
> Things are given on platter to CO to make their judgement simple.
> 
> Again this is best of my knowledge and please don't cross question it. Everyone has freedom to believe it if they wish to or not if they don't...
> That said...Well wishes to all applicants and I pray that we all get the grands super fast....


That seems logical. Loved the part where it says.. served on platter :yo:

the main question after reading your notes is.. if case officer dont have to do that much work.. why does he take so much time.. is he busy in :washing: ?


----------



## Pardee

jayptl said:


> I just lodged visa 489 today, now pcc and medical remain?
> 
> can explain someone,, shud I finish now or after CO come??
> 
> pcc done by PSK?? online site?? or need to go police station?


Hi

PCC is done by PSK for AUS
wait for CO allocation . In 489 co asks about Medicals at last and the processing time is also long eep:keep patiance.


----------



## 2013

*VISA Lodge in Nov-Dec'13*

Hi All,

I'm starting a thread for the people who have lodged Visa in NOV and planning to lodge in Dec'13.

This will be helpful to track the status in Dec-Jan, and offices are mostly closed in this period.

Thanks.


----------



## 2013

I lodged on 5th Dec.


----------



## srmalik

khanash said:


> what documents have they asked from you and how many years have you claimed....i did not get it assigned today so probably tomorrow i might get the email


Hello Khanash,

Congrats on your CO assigned. Have you done your medicals yet??


----------



## srmumtaz

Seniors please help....

I have a total of 9 years of closely related work experience. When DIBP calculates my number of years of experience to evaluate the points for experience, will they minus 2 years ( as stated on ACS website) or not?

I am currently claiming 15 points for experience since my experience is more than 8 years, but its just today that I read this 2 years thing on ACS letter and website.

Am I in trouble?

Appreciate any help/suggestion

Regards,
Syed


----------



## murali2706

*Form 80 query*

Hi 

In Form 80 for QUESTION 59 what needs to be mentioned.

*Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country?
*
My L1B Visa was rejected by the Embassy last year.Should i mention this in form 80 and form 1221?

Will mentioning this impact my current 189 visa application by any chance?


----------



## murali2706

srmumtaz said:


> Seniors please help....
> 
> I have a total of 9 years of closely related work experience. When DIBP calculates my number of years of experience to evaluate the points for experience, will they minus 2 years ( as stated on ACS website) or not?
> 
> I am currently claiming 15 points for experience since my experience is more than 8 years, but its just today that I read this 2 years thing on ACS letter and website.
> 
> Am I in trouble?
> 
> Appreciate any help/suggestion
> 
> Regards,
> Syed


Hi

Is there any after clause mentioned in ur ACS letter like the one below

*The following employment after Month YEAR is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to yyyyyyyy(Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*
If so you need to claim points for the experience only after that period.

If you have applied for VISA, the final decision of employment claim relies on your CO.If you can convince the CO with supporting documents (like payslips,Tax documents,Bank statements etc. ) and he/she accepts your full claim for 9 years there are no issues.
Have you got an invitation to apply VISA?If not update your EOI accordingly.

Seniors kindly correct me if i am wrong


----------



## khanash

srmalik said:


> Hello Khanash,
> 
> Congrats on your CO assigned. Have you done your medicals yet??


yes i am done with medicals CO asked for spouse cv and and form80 and 1221 for me and hubby...
and also mistakenly asked for UK and saudia PCC...i will call and ask her to do the correction....


----------



## srmumtaz

murali2706 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there any after clause mentioned in ur ACS letter like the one below
> 
> *The following employment after Month YEAR is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to yyyyyyyy(Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.*
> If so you need to claim points for the experience only after that period.
> 
> If you have applied for VISA, the final decision of employment claim relies on your CO.If you can convince the CO with supporting documents (like payslips,Tax documents,Bank statements etc. ) and he/she accepts your full claim for 9 years there are no issues.
> Have you got an invitation to apply VISA?If not update your EOI accordingly.
> 
> Seniors kindly correct me if i am wrong


Thank you for the comments. 
YES you are correct I have that clause in my ACS letter which is taking out 2 years of my experience. I have already applied the visa. Is it wise that I complete assessment for my wife's qualification and claim 5 points for her qualification? Will the CO accept such change in the application at this point in time? OR should I wait for the CO to tell me that I am short of experience, and only then I ask him that I want to claim points for my wife?

I guess I am paying the price of not taking services of an immigration consultant.

Anybody with any idea? All suggestions are welcome

Regards,
Syed


----------



## shivkaundal

DesiTadka said:


> Unfortunately both PSK offices does NOT understand the recent change that applicants can apply for PCC in advance. They will NOT entertain applicants unless you carry the official request from CO which those idiots at PSK office call it as "Visa call letter"... I have tried and tried again and banged my head and also filed official complaint online but.....
> 
> Anyways... just wait for your CO to ask for it...


This is really strange. . I got my pcc without any issue and even the officer at psk told me to get psk on my passport address if I need that on same day...


----------



## bobinv

I am planning to lodge on December 15th


----------



## King_of_the_ring

All,

Do we need to convince CO about the legitimacy of our documents ? or they go for rechecking our stuff about employment references or etc ?


----------



## khatri

murali2706 said:


> Hi
> 
> In Form 80 for QUESTION 59 what needs to be mentioned.
> 
> Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country?
> 
> My L1B Visa was rejected by the Embassy last year.Should i mention this in form 80 and form 1221?
> 
> Will mentioning this impact my current 189 visa application by any chance?


Mention it, do not give any false information.DIAC must be having access to international systems atleast US and UK. It should not impact your 189.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rahulreshu

I've lodged on 4th Dec.


----------



## jayptl

I lodged 6th dec


----------



## 2013

Can we expect the grant by jan?? As per diac they dont have holidays full dec n jan...


----------



## goodguy2

murali2706 said:


> Hi
> 
> In Form 80 for QUESTION 59 what needs to be mentioned.
> 
> *Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country?
> *
> My L1B Visa was rejected by the Embassy last year.Should i mention this in form 80 and form 1221?
> 
> Will mentioning this impact my current 189 visa application by any chance?





Dear Murali2706,

Please declare of the visa rejection. Its always better to be honest and upfront. There is no point hiding….it’ll lead to unnecessary stress and anxiety.

I personally do not think it’ll (previous visa refusal) have an impact.

Do not conceal anything. U havnt done anything wrong…ur L1B visa was rejected earlier and there ends the matter…The ghost of the past will not effect ur current application.

Do give the reason for refusal though (if at all they ask) – I think the reason for refusal matters more than the refusal (if asked for the reason of refusal)

I’m not picking on u but have seen cases like this earlier too. Reasons for refusals like concealing facts (providing false documents etc will have an impact I think)….but reasons for visa refusals like Finances not shown etc will not matter. The wrong reaosns will effect I think on grounds of Character.

However…it’s a request to be honest and upfront whatever the reason for refusal may be (ie if asked)

Always remember.. we r all humans and we all make mistakes.

I wish u the very best. God bless you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tarangoyal

ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

is redirected to

online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

anyone else, facing log in issues with old ids?


----------



## solarik

tarangoyal said:


> ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> 
> is redirected to
> 
> online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> anyone else, facing log in issues with old ids?


See this link please http://www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/check-progress-online-application.aspx

Service should be available on Sunday 8 am or 8pm don't remember correctly


----------



## adnan qadir

goodguy2 said:


> Dear Murali2706,
> 
> Please declare of the visa rejection. Its always better to be honest and upfront. There is no point hiding….it’ll lead to unnecessary stress and anxiety.
> 
> I personally do not think it’ll (previous visa refusal) have an impact.
> 
> Do not conceal anything. U havnt done anything wrong…ur L1B visa was rejected earlier and there ends the matter…The ghost of the past will not effect ur current application.
> 
> Do give the reason for refusal though (if at all they ask) – I think the reason for refusal matters more than the refusal (if asked for the reason of refusal)
> 
> I’m not picking on u but have seen cases like this earlier too. Reasons for refusals like concealing facts (providing false documents etc will have an impact I think)….but reasons for visa refusals like Finances not shown etc will not matter. The wrong reaosns will effect I think on grounds of Character.
> 
> However…it’s a request to be honest and upfront whatever the reason for refusal may be (ie if asked)
> 
> Always remember.. we r all humans and we all make mistakes.
> 
> I wish u the very best. God bless you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


What i perceive is that even reason doesn"t count much specially if the rejection is quite old. Normally provision of false documents is considered to have a fact but even under Australian Law if one was refused due to false documentation he should suffer a three year ban. So it means that even provision of false documents for Australian visa have time contained effect so how could the refusal of other countries for false documents have infinite type effects? 

Would appreciate if comments came from senior side.


----------



## tarangoyal

On the new website, you have to create a login, and then import your apllication using TRN 
online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

you can also manage visa alerts in the new website for your inbox (personal mail)


----------



## solarik

'Finalised online applications cannot be imported into the ImmiAccount' - now I have nothing  I can't see my application which was finalised and still I don't have grant notification letter from my CO. Why it's happening with me


----------



## askchennai

I do have a same question in form 80 question 59.
*Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country*
My previous company applied 457 visa for me and I got the visa but due to some project changes I couldn't go to AUS. Later, I resigned and while I leave that organization, they labeled in my visa as "Inoperative". This visa label is in my expired passport. Now my question is, this 457 visa "Inoperative" label is normal or we have to mention that in question 59. I am not sure it is equal to visa cancel or not.


----------



## askchennai

solarik said:


> 'Finalised online applications cannot be imported into the ImmiAccount' - now I have nothing  I can't see my application which was finalised and still I don't have grant notification letter from my CO. Why it's happening with me


Did you check your spam folder for the letter. Without sending the grant letter they will not remove your application from EOI.


----------



## solarik

askchennai said:


> Did you check your spam folder for the letter. Without sending the grant letter they will not remove your application from EOI.


Yes I checked all folders - nothing. I wrote to my CO last Friday but she didn't answer. Maybe will call on Monday or Tuesday 
Seems my CO doesn't like to write mails at all


----------



## askchennai

2013 said:


> Can we expect the grant by jan?? As per diac they dont have holidays full dec n jan...


25, 26, 27 and 1st will be holiday for them so don't expect any communication on these days.


----------



## tarangoyal

solarik said:


> 'Finalised online applications cannot be imported into the ImmiAccount' - now I have nothing  I can't see my application which was finalised and still I don't have grant notification letter from my CO. Why it's happening with me


You need to contact CO.. cool down... give them some time. You have got what you wanted.. By monday.. reply should be yours.


----------



## tarangoyal

Any Grants today?

I was waiting for Firetoy prediction to come true for me. I am postponing the prediction for this week now


----------



## 2013

askchennai said:


> 25, 26, 27 and 1st will be holiday for them so don't expect any communication on these days.



Just 4 days.. 

I was expecting 15-20 days off..


----------



## snarayan

askchennai said:


> I do have a same question in form 80 question 59.
> *Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country*
> My previous company applied 457 visa for me and I got the visa but due to some project changes I couldn't go to AUS. Later, I resigned and while I leave that organization, they labeled in my visa as "Inoperative". This visa label is in my expired passport. Now my question is, this 457 visa "Inoperative" label is normal or we have to mention that in question 59. I am not sure it is equal to visa cancel or not.


Inoperative does not mean visa has been refuesd. It means your visa was "cancelled without prejudice" which is not a black spot on your immigration history. 

In simple words, you do not need to mention it in question 59.


----------



## whatdoumean

Guys,
Per the notice put up by the DIBP yesterday, the system upgrades were supposed to be done by 9pm tomorrow (australia time). I've seen some posts that some guys already have access to the new system. 
Is it fully functional or there are some bugs? Last thing I need is a mess of my application when creating a new account as the systems are still in migration...thoughts?


----------



## snarayan

guys, how does the changes to the e-lodgement service affect the people who have already submitted their applications. Do we need to do something in addition?


----------



## whatdoumean

snarayan said:


> guys, how does the changes to the e-lodgement service affect the people who have already submitted their applications. Do we need to do something in addition?


You'll have to create a new account, and add your application to that account. It's fairly simple. I just did 

I like the new system if ya ask me...but now i'm getting tired...just want the CO to be allocated and want my visa..phew!


----------



## snarayan

whatdoumean said:


> You'll have to create a new account, and add your application to that account. It's fairly simple. I just did
> 
> I like the new system if ya ask me...but now i'm getting tired...just want the CO to be allocated and want my visa..phew!


Ah ok, 

Looks like the new system is beneficial for migration agents who've got several applications. Not of much use to individual applicants. 

Anyways, I too am waiting for my CO to be assigned. Hoping it happens next week. By Monday, I would've pre-empted all the documents including PCC and Medicals. So hoping for a direct grant.


----------



## PkBlr

I filed the application on 23-Nov. CO assigned, submitted all the docs. Waiting for further communication.

-Pk


----------



## murali2706

goodguy2 said:


> Dear Murali2706,
> 
> Please declare of the visa rejection. Its always better to be honest and upfront. There is no point hiding….it’ll lead to unnecessary stress and anxiety.
> 
> I personally do not think it’ll (previous visa refusal) have an impact.
> 
> Do not conceal anything. U havnt done anything wrong…ur L1B visa was rejected earlier and there ends the matter…The ghost of the past will not effect ur current application.
> 
> Do give the reason for refusal though (if at all they ask) – I think the reason for refusal matters more than the refusal (if asked for the reason of refusal)
> 
> I’m not picking on u but have seen cases like this earlier too. Reasons for refusals like concealing facts (providing false documents etc will have an impact I think)….but reasons for visa refusals like Finances not shown etc will not matter. The wrong reaosns will effect I think on grounds of Character.
> 
> However…it’s a request to be honest and upfront whatever the reason for refusal may be (ie if asked)
> 
> Always remember.. we r all humans and we all make mistakes.
> 
> I wish u the very best. God bless you.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks for the info.I will include the details in my form 80/1221.The reason for rejection was lack of Skills required as L1B is specialised category.10/10 applications for L1 visas are rejected by US counsalate.


----------



## PkBlr

Even I was bit worried initially to use the new system as it was asking to register again. I thought it might take me to file the VISA again ? Ha Ha...

But I was safe. It was just for creating a login with your choiced userid. Later you can add your application by providing the TRN. Feel and look has changed a bit. But same on the back end.

-Pk


----------



## whatdoumean

snarayan said:


> Ah ok,
> 
> Looks like the new system is beneficial for migration agents who've got several applications. Not of much use to individual applicants.
> 
> Anyways, I too am waiting for my CO to be assigned. Hoping it happens next week. By Monday, I would've pre-empted all the documents including PCC and Medicals. So hoping for a direct grant.


I was told that by the DIBP my CO will be assigned by next week...I've front-loaded EVERYTHING as well, and hoping for a direct grant.......I just don't want my case to get pushed until after the holiday season..


----------



## cherry83

snarayan said:


> guys, how does the changes to the e-lodgement service affect the people who have already submitted their applications. Do we need to do something in addition?


Hi Narayan,

How long did it take to get the pcc from UK? Also for India PCC, passport office people are asking for some proof that we have applied for Aus PR. What can we show for that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## srmalik

khanash said:


> yes i am done with medicals CO asked for spouse cv and and form80 and 1221 for me and hubby...
> and also mistakenly asked for UK and saudia PCC...i will call and ask her to do the correction....


Hi khanash,
How was the medical. Is it tough? What do they mainly check?


----------



## samkalu

PkBlr said:


> Even I was bit worried initially to use the new system as it was asking to register again. I thought it might take me to file the VISA again ? Ha Ha...
> 
> But I was safe. It was just for creating a login with your choiced userid. Later you can add your application by providing the TRN. Feel and look has changed a bit. But same on the back end.
> 
> -Pk


Creation of the immiaccount was simple. After that since I applied before 6th dec all I needed to do is import my old application info via my trn id.


----------



## 2013

Pkblr...when co got allocated?? in how many days after lodge??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## samkalu

I submitted on 9th nov. Yet to get the pcc.co allocated


----------



## manubadboy

Jango911 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> NOW THE TENSION IS RISING MY EVISA PAGE UPDATED WITH THE FOLLOWING COMMENTS:
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> ???
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Dont worry JaNgZ.. My evisa page still shows the same but i got my grant ;-)

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## khanash

sr malik..
do not panik...
medicals include eye sight check blood test height weight blood pressure and they physically examine the body if there are ant scars for some surgery and chest xray...
no worries


----------



## 2013

samkalu said:


> I submitted on 9th nov. Yet to get the pcc.co allocated


In how many days does CO got allocated to you?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

dear friends,

i got case officer allocated exactly on 15th day after visa application lodged. This is such a fast response from diac as far as case officer allocation is concerned.

I got PCC on 29/11/2013 and medicals on 07/12/2013. Hope my visa grant is round the corner and will be available to me prior to christmas holidays.

all the best for all of you to get visa soon.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

I am planning to lodge on 27 Dec, as soon as my wife's IELTS result is out


----------



## Vamshi4happy

I lodged on 2nd Dec. Done with PCC, Medicals and uploading docs...


----------



## samkalu

2013 said:


> In how many days does CO got allocated to you?


I got a co on the 3rd.


----------



## 0z_dream

Hi,
I will be submitting in between 10 - 15 of dec


----------



## samkalu

khanash said:


> sr malik..
> do not panik...
> medicals include eye sight check blood test height weight blood pressure and they physically examine the body if there are ant scars for some surgery and chest xray...
> no worries


Friends will over weight be a issue?


----------



## peanut48

Oh wow, its seems like CO is getting allocated super fast. Can anyone shed some light? Any specific visa subclass?

I'm waiting for my ACT SS to be positive which I pray will be in this coming week. 
Going to get my India PCC on Monday. Will apply for Australia PCC soon. After I get my SS I will first complete my medicals and lodge the visa the next day. So I'm guessing I'll apply between 16 - 18 Dec. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ameen

*Form 1436*

Dear All,

I lodged my 190 evisa application on 30 october 2013, and I got married few days ago, therefore I want to add my wife as a partner, I filled form 1436 but am not sure where to send it cos I did't find the form in the documents type in the attached document in the e visa application, is there anyone with previous experience in such case? appreciate your help


----------



## nardecap

samkalu said:


> Friends will over weight be a issue?


Hi Friend, 

I guess, It depends on your height etc to say if your weight is an issue or not. I am 5 feet and 11 inches with a weight of 95 kg and got my medicals cleared a few days back. 

I hope it helps. 

Cheers.


----------



## manubadboy

samkalu said:


> Friends will over weight be a issue?


As long as u dont have HIV and TB you should be ok.. I'm chubby too and I cleared my medicals with flying colors :clap2::clap2:


----------



## vinnie88

my meds got refereed because I mentioned in my form that I experience very mild asthma during high-pollen seasons ( ie nov,dec in Australia) once every 2 years and once a year depending on each particular year and my meds got refereed. decent BMI and no history of blood pressure or anything remotely suspicious on my xrays or blood tests.

btw, im trying to help my brother with his ImmiAcc and I was wondering if it is okay to not set up an account.. ? I mean, if CO wants something they will email him the request and he can email bak with the docs right? Please advice


----------



## Ameen

*adding partner application after lodging the visa*

Dear All,

I lodged my 190 evisa application on 30 october 2013, and I got married few days ago, therefore I want to add my wife as a partner, I filled form 1436 but am not sure where to send it cos I did't find the form in the documents type in the attached document in the e visa application, is there anyone with previous experience in such case? appreciate your help


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi All

I have filled a "My Health Declarations Form" and received a TRN also. Created a account on Immi.gov.au website and imported the Health declaration form.

What is the next step to get meds done before lodging visa application ? Please guide.


----------



## 2013

This is great...!!

I can see, CO's are allocated now between 20-25 days..

Cool...


----------



## 2013

peanut48 said:


> Oh wow, its seems like CO is getting allocated super fast. Can anyone shed some light? Any specific visa subclass?
> 
> I'm waiting for my ACT SS to be positive which I pray will be in this coming week.
> Going to get my India PCC on Monday. Will apply for Australia PCC soon. After I get my SS I will first complete my medicals and lodge the visa the next day. So I'm guessing I'll apply between 16 - 18 Dec. :fingerscrossed:


Most of the people are with 189 and 190.


----------



## smmohi

Hi ..greetings to all. I was planning for ACT 190 and my occupation is Travel agency manager. I got my vetassess assessed positive and attempted IELTS. Unfortunately my band score is not 7 in all 4 but my overall is 7. I saw ACT nomination requires 7 in speaking and 7 overall ..does that mean that DIAC will award 10 points for visa ? Furthermore, I will be 45 in Feb 14 which means I will not get any further points for age even if I have 7 in all bands in a next attempt. Would really appreciate your suggestion on way forward .. thanks


----------



## snarayan

cherry83 said:


> Hi Narayan,
> 
> How long did it take to get the pcc from UK? Also for India PCC, passport office people are asking for some proof that we have applied for Aus PR. What can we show for that.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Cherry83,

It took me 6 days to get the PCC from UK as I posted my documents from London. 

For India PCC, they did not ask for any proof. I applied for it at Indian High Commission London. It took them 60 days to issue me a Police Clearance.


----------



## mithu93ku

smmohi said:


> Hi ..greetings to all. I was planning for ACT 190 and my occupation is Travel agency manager. I got my vetassess assessed positive and attempted IELTS. Unfortunately my band score is not 7 in all 4 but my overall is 7. I saw ACT nomination requires 7 in speaking and 7 overall ..does that mean that DIAC will award 10 points for visa ? Furthermore, I will be 45 in Feb 14 which means I will not get any further points for age even if I have 7 in all bands in a next attempt. Would really appreciate your suggestion on way forward .. thanks


Overall 7 would not give you any points from DIBP. 
- Sorry to say that your age point is close to nill and you have very little time for ACT State nomination .
- Now what is your estimated total points?
- Have you IELTS speaking 7 score?


----------



## smmohi

Dear Mithu ..thanks for your response. My estimated total point now is 50 according to DIBP. I could probably get 7 in all bands but by then I loose points for my age . Another option is try without age point later and try to score 8 in all bands but that is tough and I would still need another 5 points. I can get additional 5 for my partners skill for a total 60 ( this is gonna be tough ) . I was wondering if there are any other options to explore..Regards


----------



## mithu93ku

smmohi said:


> Dear Mithu ..thanks for your response. My estimated total point now is 50 according to DIBP. I could probably get 7 in all bands but by then I loose points for my age . Another option is try without age point later and try to score 8 in all bands but that is tough and I would still need another 5 points. I can get additional 5 for my partners skill for a total 60 ( this is gonna be tough ) . I was wondering if there are any other options to explore..Regards


If you have 50 points now, why are not you trying for 489 TR visa path just now? State will give you 10 points for 489 TR visa path.


----------



## nardecap

Hi Friends,

The *'Organise your health examinations*' link got replaced with *'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.'* for me and my family. I believe this means the medicals are done and cleared. Just want to check if I need to do anything else for the medicals. 

Please note on suggestion of one friend on the forum I have upload the scanned receipts for this medicals examinations. Do you think that I should download the pdf available at link *'Print Information Sheet'* and upload it as this clearly mentions that our medicals are completed and that our health case was submitted to DIBP on this particular date.

The reason for this query is that our evidence for health document status is still 'Requested'.
Please guide.

Thanks,
Cheers.


----------



## BlackBelt

I am hoping to get an invitation on the 16th, so I can lodge my visa application on the same day. I will keep you guys posted. Thanks.


----------



## cherry83

snarayan said:


> Hi Cherry83,
> 
> It took me 6 days to get the PCC from UK as I posted my documents from London.
> 
> For India PCC, they did not ask for any proof. I applied for it at Indian High Commission London. It took them 60 days to issue me a Police Clearance.


Thanks for the info Narayan


----------



## pavan.kom

PkBlr said:


> I filed the application on 23-Nov. CO assigned, submitted all the docs. Waiting for further communication. -Pk


Hi Pk
Congrats for CO allocation so fast.
I applied on 22nd Nov but no sign on CO yet. Front loaded all the documents. I am an onshore applicant. Please be in touch so that we can have share our experience.
Fingers crossed. All the best


----------



## PkBlr

2013 said:


> Pkblr...when co got allocated?? in how many days after lodge??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


It was pretty fast for me. I submitted on 23-Nov and CO was allocated on 04-Dec. Brisbane Team 33 allocated to me. Though I frontloaded all the docs, medicals was only pending. The same was requested from the CO.


-Pk


----------



## 2013

PkBlr said:


> It was pretty fast for me. I submitted on 23-Nov and CO was allocated on 04-Dec. Brisbane Team 33 allocated to me. Though I frontloaded all the docs, medicals was only pending. The same was requested from the CO.
> 
> 
> -Pk


Cool..


----------



## Sazzad H

I lodge my 190 application on 8/10/13. My CO requested medical, pcc and add. docs on 12/11/13. I ahave provided all the docs on 24/11/13. I came to know that normally CO provide feedback within 28 days after the she request any docs, is it true?. My 28 days will over on 10/12/13 can i expect reply from CO by 10/12/13? Pls reply...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

BlackBelt said:


> I am hoping to get an invitation on the 16th, so I can lodge my visa application on the same day. I will keep you guys posted. Thanks.


hi blackbelt,

i can't believe my eyes. Is that 75 points????

Wow, for the second time, i saw a person holding such a large points

i am sure that you will get the invite on today with 200% chances. because your occupation witnessed less scorers in the last invitation round and as a result, you must get an invite today and the celebration may be followed then.

all the best for your visa application.

regards
sathiya


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi All

I have filled a "My Health Declarations Form" and received a TRN also. Created a account on Immi.gov.au website and imported the Health declaration form.

What is the next step to get meds done before lodging visa application ? Please guide.


----------



## 0z_dream

Hi,
If some case the Co is not satisfied with my claimed work exp period, what he does, i mean will he just reduce the that point or just reject my application.

My case is that:
I am working in Kuwait and i claimed for 5 years total work exp in Kuwait only.
1. My first job (kuwait- tax free country) was only 10 months and it was paid in cash so no payslip and bank statement
Docs i have is that
1.a- Exp letter mentioned- my salary, duration of job and job duties in detail.
1.b - Offer letter in Arabic (translated to English) mentioned - my salary too.

if my co asks for payslip or bank statement and if he /she is so stubborn where i cannot provide any more docs for this 10 months, what they normally do reduce the points or reject the visa?

Anna


----------



## raso

Sazzad H said:


> I lodge my 190 application on 8/10/13. My CO requested medical, pcc and add. docs on 12/11/13. I ahave provided all the docs on 24/11/13. I came to know that normally CO provide feedback within 28 days after the she request any docs, is it true?. My 28 days will over on 10/12/13 can i expect reply from CO by 10/12/13? Pls reply...




No, this is not true.


----------



## raso

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> If some case the Co is not satisfied with my claimed work exp period, what he does, i mean will he just reduce the that point or just reject my application.
> 
> My case is that:
> I am working in Kuwait and i claimed for 5 years total work exp in Kuwait only.
> 1. My first job (kuwait- tax free country) was only 10 months and it was paid in cash so no payslip and bank statement
> Docs i have is that
> 1.a- Exp letter mentioned- my salary, duration of job and job duties in detail.
> 1.b - Offer letter in Arabic (translated to English) mentioned - my salary too.
> 
> if my co asks for payslip or bank statement and if he /she is so stubborn where i cannot provide any more docs for this 10 months, what they normally do reduce the points or reject the visa?
> 
> Anna


Usually CO asks for payslips, bank statement and tax document. I think you can get a salary certificate from previous company. Moreover, you must have been crediting the cash to your account right? You can prove your income by showing offer letter + salary certificate + bank cash credits + release letter.


----------



## 0z_dream

raso said:


> Usually CO asks for payslips, bank statement and tax document. I think you can get a salary certificate from previous company. Moreover, you must have been crediting the cash to your account right? You can prove your income by showing offer letter + salary certificate + bank cash credits + release letter.


Here they cannot transfer to bank until and unless the employee is under the sponsor visa (but my visa was under my father), hence they cannot do so. Salary details is already mentioned in my experience letter and offer letter too.

Anna


----------



## Jango911

nardecap said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> The *'Organise your health examinations*' link got replaced with *'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.'* for me and my family. I believe this means the medicals are done and cleared. Just want to check if I need to do anything else for the medicals.
> 
> Please note on suggestion of one friend on the forum I have upload the scanned receipts for this medicals examinations. Do you think that I should download the pdf available at link *'Print Information Sheet'* and upload it as this clearly mentions that our medicals are completed and that our health case was submitted to DIBP on this particular date.
> 
> The reason for this query is that our evidence for health document status is still 'Requested'.
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.


Hi nardecap,

I'm going through the same phase, let some senior expat answer it, guess its more of an anxiety factor than anything else for both of us. 

Let their be a GRANT for us tomorrow morning:fingerscrossed:

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## tarangoyal

My Agent said that she provided all the docs to case officer. I can see the below status. Is there something missing that my agent might have not uploaded or is this status random and ok?

I can see an update on 4th Dec for form 80.. Still 1st point is still requested since 20th november 
====================================
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer	20/11/2013	Requested
Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	04/12/2013	Received
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer	06/12/2013	Required


----------



## Jango911

tarangoyal said:


> My Agent said that she provided all the docs to case officer. I can see the below status. Is there something missing that my agent might have not uploaded or is this status random and ok?
> 
> I can see an update on 4th Dec for form 80.. Still 1st point is still requested since 20th november
> ====================================
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer	20/11/2013	Requested
> Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment	04/12/2013	Received
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer	06/12/2013	Required


Guess let the e-system be fully functional by Monday . . . hopefully it should show all status as MET and we can have our GRANT in the week early 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Cocopoko

Hi 
I've been a silent follower for this thread for quite long time.

Just want to share my info

ANZCO Code: 133211

Applied October 29th 2013

CO allocated December 5th 2013

CO team 34 Brisbane - PM 

Waiting for finalizing my medical which was uploaded November 28 th 2013

God willing , I wish receive grant before Xmas season.

Firetoy , Please add me to your Aspirants Table


----------



## nardecap

Jango911 said:


> Guess let the e-system be fully functional by Monday . . . hopefully it should show all status as MET and we can have our GRANT in the week early
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Hi Friends, 

I am just curious regarding the document status, I wanted to check if the status of all documents really change to MET before we get the grant. Is it the fact or some friends have got their grants while their documents were still showing other status.

Please share your thoughts/experience. 

Thanks. 
Cheers.


----------



## samkalu

Cocopoko said:


> Hi
> I've been a silent follower for this thread for quite long time.
> 
> Just want to share my info
> 
> ANZCO Code: 133211
> 
> Applied October 29th 2013
> 
> CO allocated December 5th 2013
> 
> CO team 34 Brisbane - PM
> 
> Waiting for finalizing my medical which was uploaded November 28 th 2013
> 
> God willing , I wish receive grant before Xmas season.
> 
> Firetoy , Please add me to your Aspirants Table


Iam also with the same team. Yet to get my pcc.


----------



## Priya82

Is it mandatory to score a minimum of 7 in each module ? or do they also consider an aggregate score of 7...I have given my IELTS on 7th Dec and waiting for my results...


----------



## solarik

Somebody who got grant already could you please check if you can see your visa details in VEVO https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query?
I cannot see my visa details now and I havn't got grant notification letter yet :Cry:
Now I doubt whether I have visa or not :noidea:


----------



## snarayan

solarik said:


> Somebody who got grant already could you please check if you can see your visa details in VEVO https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query?
> I cannot see my visa details now and I havn't got grant notification letter yet :Cry:
> Now I doubt whether I have visa or not :noidea:


Solarik, 

I can understand your anxiety, but I would advice you to just give it a bit more time and things will all be fine. 

You have already got your grant and there is no doubt about that. Just wait for Monday and you will see your details in VEVO or will get the grant letter.


----------



## solarik

snarayan said:


> Solarik,
> 
> I can understand your anxiety, but I would advice you to just give it a bit more time and things will all be fine.
> 
> You have already got your grant and there is no doubt about that. Just wait for Monday and you will see your details in VEVO or will get the grant letter.


Thanks, I'm trying to be patient but it is even more difficult then it was before I got email from SkillSelect. It's like I'm between worlds


----------



## manilaoz

nardecap said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> The *'Organise your health examinations*' link got replaced with *'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.'* for me and my family. I believe this means the medicals are done and cleared. Just want to check if I need to do anything else for the medicals.
> 
> Please note on suggestion of one friend on the forum I have upload the scanned receipts for this medicals examinations. Do you think that I should download the pdf available at link *'Print Information Sheet'* and upload it as this clearly mentions that our medicals are completed and that our health case was submitted to DIBP on this particular date.
> 
> The reason for this query is that our evidence for health document status is still 'Requested'.
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.


Hi!

My status ' requested ' under health evidence never changed until the day I got the golden, delicious and divine email for my grant! It's probably around the corner for you!!


----------



## anthoney

Priya82 said:


> Is it mandatory to score a minimum of 7 in each module ? or do they also consider an aggregate score of 7...I have given my IELTS on 7th Dec and waiting for my results...


It is mandatory to score 6 in each module of the test but no points awared for it. 10 points are awarded only if you score atleast 7 in each module(listening, reading, writing and speaking) of the test and not for the overall band 7.


----------



## manilaoz

smmohi said:


> Hi ..greetings to all. I was planning for ACT 190 and my occupation is Travel agency manager. I got my vetassess assessed positive and attempted IELTS. Unfortunately my band score is not 7 in all 4 but my overall is 7. I saw ACT nomination requires 7 in speaking and 7 overall ..does that mean that DIAC will award 10 points for visa ? Furthermore, I will be 45 in Feb 14 which means I will not get any further points for age even if I have 7 in all bands in a next attempt. Would really appreciate your suggestion on way forward .. thanks



Hi--

Just sit another IELTS test, but don't lose hope and keep the faith..

I was invited a day before I turned a year older and could have lost 10 pts for age..!!!

Goodluck!!


----------



## mithu93ku

solarik said:


> Thanks, I'm trying to be patient but it is even more difficult then it was before I got email from SkillSelect. It's like I'm between worlds


Solarik you are now in Grant-club and you should celebrate it. Why are not you paying my 2 cents?


----------



## 0z_dream

Hi,
If some case the Co is not satisfied with my claimed work exp period, what he does, i mean will he just reduce the that point or just reject my application.

My case is that:
I am working in Kuwait and i claimed for 5 years total work exp in Kuwait only.
1. My first job (kuwait- tax free country) was only 10 months and it was paid in cash so no payslip and bank statement
Docs i have is that
1.a- Exp letter mentioned- my salary, duration of job and job duties in detail.
1.b - Offer letter in Arabic (translated to English) mentioned - my salary too.

if my co asks for payslip or bank statement and if he /she is so stubborn where i cannot provide any more docs for this 10 months, what they normally do reduce the points or reject the visa?

Anna


----------



## solarik

mithu93ku said:


> Solarik you are now in Grant-club and you should celebrate it. Why are not you paying my 2 cents?


How can I celebrate if I cannot see my grant, cannot print it, cannot touch it  I need my grant notification letter!!!  I was waiting 4 months and now I cannot wait even few hours  Defenetly I will call my CO tomorrow


----------



## mithu93ku

solarik said:


> How can I celebrate if I cannot see my grant, cannot print it, cannot touch it  I need my grant notification letter!!!  I was waiting 4 months and now I cannot wait even few hours  Defenetly I will call my CO tomorrow


Do not call your CO. Call DIBP help desk and ask your query though answer is known to us that you got your grant but do not know your initial entry date. 

I would suggest you not to call and donate this amount to expat forum.


----------



## solarik

mithu93ku said:


> Do not call your CO. Call DIBP help desk and ask your query though answer is known to us that you got your grant but do not know your initial entry date.
> 
> I would suggest you not to call and donate this amount to expat forum.


then why CO didn send this letter? What was the reason? Maybe she will never send  If this situation was common I would never worried but I have found only one case here in forum. And we need grant notification letter with us if we travel to AU, just in case at least.
I must admit that my CO gave me a good lesson how to be patient


----------



## suman.cuet

Anyone in this forum was asked to email the citizenship status of mother, father, siblings & spouse?? 
basically, i was asked by Adelaide team 13, though submitted form-80.


----------



## mithu93ku

solarik said:


> then why CO didn send this letter? What was the reason? Maybe she will never send  If this situation was common I would never worried but I have found only one case here in forum. And we need grant notification letter with us if we travel to AU, just in case at least.
> I must admit that my CO gave me a good lesson how to be patient


Your CO love you a lot! :fish:


----------



## solarik

mithu93ku said:


> Your CO love you a lot! :fish:


without doubts


----------



## mithu93ku

solarik said:


> without doubts


Call DIBP help desk and ask your query.


----------



## dhawalswamy

solarik said:


> then why CO didn send this letter? What was the reason? Maybe she will never send  If this situation was common I would never worried but I have found only one case here in forum. And we need grant notification letter with us if we travel to AU, just in case at least.
> I must admit that my CO gave me a good lesson how to be patient



congrats dude for the grant..... just forget the letter, if your record is reflected in vevo, then just pack your bags....

after reaching there, just call your co... she atleast deserves a hot cup of coffee dude.....


----------



## dhawalswamy

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> If some case the Co is not satisfied with my claimed work exp period, what he does, i mean will he just reduce the that point or just reject my application.
> 
> My case is that:
> I am working in Kuwait and i claimed for 5 years total work exp in Kuwait only.
> 1. My first job (kuwait- tax free country) was only 10 months and it was paid in cash so no payslip and bank statement
> Docs i have is that
> 1.a- Exp letter mentioned- my salary, duration of job and job duties in detail.
> 1.b - Offer letter in Arabic (translated to English) mentioned - my salary too.
> 
> if my co asks for payslip or bank statement and if he /she is so stubborn where i cannot provide any more docs for this 10 months, what they normally do reduce the points or reject the visa?
> 
> Anna





bro definitely co will ask for payslips, bank statements, tax deduction statements, tax returns 

all the candidates who are in the same boat as you are face this problem. just try to collect as many alternatives as possible. ask your company to issue you an official letter that your total salary is tax free and because of restriction on banking transactions in the country you were paid in cash.

also take a letter from your company, superiors and colleagues that you served the company for 5 long years and specifically mention all the jobs duties you performed.

whatever document is possible just get it ready before co demands.

aus immi requires that experience should be paid and legitimate. kuwait is a tax free country that everybody in world knows, but find a solid reason why your salary was not deposited in bank and was given to you in cash. according to me you should prepare well for this question.

all the best............


----------



## solarik

mithu93ku said:


> Call DIBP help desk and ask your query.


thanks, will call tomorrow


----------



## saurabh_mgm

*Uploading documents for e-visa*

Hi,
I was in process of uploading the documents after paying visa fees.

I was using the following:

URL: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
Username / Password -- TRN no/ Password

Now when I hi this URL to continue with docs upload it redirects to: https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

It is not accepting current credentials.

Please help how to get access to my application, so that I can upload remaining docs.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## solarik

dhawalswamy said:


> congrats dude for the grant..... just forget the letter, if your record is reflected in vevo, then just pack your bags....
> 
> after reaching there, just call your co... she atleast deserves a hot cup of coffee dude.....


thing is that now my record is NOT reflected in vevo, maybe it is system glitch, I hope


----------



## jerry9

saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi,
> I was in process of uploading the documents after paying visa fees.
> 
> I was using the following:
> 
> URL: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> Username / Password -- TRN no/ Password
> 
> Now when I hi this URL to continue with docs upload it redirects to: https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> It is not accepting current credentials.
> 
> Please help how to get access to my application, so that I can upload remaining docs.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Even I am not able to login to skill select tired it a minute ago... i have already submitted my application ... skilleselect has been upgraded over the weekend ...
seems like some technical issue.

*In your case *,*I think you missed the notification on skillselect page*

SkillSelect

Planned system maintenance

Friday 6 December from 9 pm until 9 pm Sunday 8 December 2013 AEDT (GMT +11).

We are making changes to our online visa lodgement services. The changes will affect all online applications. If you have not submitted your visa application by 9pm Friday 6 December, you will not be able to access it after this time and you will have to start again.

To avoid losing your saved online visa application, please submit it before 6 December.

The following online service will become unavailable during the above times:

eLodgement (Skillselect).
If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during the above time, try again after 9 pm Sunday 8 December AEDT (GMT +11).

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## anthoney

saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi,
> I was in process of uploading the documents after paying visa fees.
> 
> I was using the following:
> 
> URL: https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login
> Username / Password -- TRN no/ Password
> 
> Now when I hi this URL to continue with docs upload it redirects to: https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> It is not accepting current credentials.
> 
> Please help how to get access to my application, so that I can upload remaining docs.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Username / Password -- TRN no/ Password will not work as the eVisa Lodgement page had some technical updates. Create a new Immi Account (any username) and then you can import your application with your TRN NO. easily.


----------



## saurabh_mgm

anthoney said:


> Username / Password -- TRN no/ Password will not work as the eVisa Lodgement page had some technical updates. Create a new Immi Account (any username) and then you can import your application with your TRN NO. easily.


Hi,
I did it.. Thanks.

You need to create an account on immiaccount(new page available on australai immigration site). Once created, login and click on Import Application. You can access your application and rest is same old.

The only doubt I had, was Submit application button appearing on the page.
I tried resubmitting but got the message that it is already submitted.

*The process is for all the application lodged before 6th December.*


----------



## 2013

Priya82 said:


> Is it mandatory to score a minimum of 7 in each module ? or do they also consider an aggregate score of 7...I have given my IELTS on 7th Dec and waiting for my results...


U need to get 60 points. Band 7 helps in getting 10 points out of 60. If you can reach 60 without scoring 7 each...its ur call..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Priya82

Thnks...is this 7 to be achieved in all four modules ?.... If i could not..i there an alternative?


----------



## mithu93ku

Priya82 said:


> Thnks...is this 7 to be achieved in all four modules ?.... If i could not..i there an alternative?


If you do not need IELTS point ; 6 in each module will suffice in most cases unless your assessing authority or states have special requirements of 7 in each band.


----------



## adnan qadir

Hi what is the helpline to get the status of your case (CO already allocated)


----------



## OZHope

*Created my immiAccount*

Hi all,

I've just created immi account and imported my application to it. It is really easy and nice interface. So far I've explored, you can do a few things from the portal, such as:

1) Change preference of communication, for example change email address for communication.
2) Lodge multiple application from one portal.
3) Manage payments
4) You can change username and password

There is not much for the people who already submitted their application. I clicked submit button and a big error appeared saying that "You cannot submit an already submitted application". I felt stupid by the way .

There may be more so feel free to let others know .

Stay awesome guys.


----------



## TheItGuy

*Somebody PLZ Answer...*

My CO contacted my 18th of Nov 2013 for my medicals and I got them done on the 21st.. is it for sure that the CO will contact me again or start processing my Case again in 28 days which is the 13 th of Dec.

Also.. is immigration office going to close down for christmas will affect file processing ?


----------



## olways

OZHope said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just created immi account and imported my application to it. It is really easy and nice interface. So far I've explored, you can do a few things from the portal, such as:
> 
> 1) Change preference of communication, for example change email address for communication.
> 2) Lodge multiple application from one portal.
> 3) Manage payments
> 4) You can change username and password
> 
> There is not much for the people who already submitted their application. I clicked submit button and a big error appeared saying that "You cannot submit an already submitted application". I felt stupid by the way .
> 
> There may be more so feel free to let others know .
> 
> Stay awesome guys.


Thank you for sharing your experience. It is very informative.


----------



## Rushi

Good Morning Everyone,

When I checked VEVO today, I'm getting following message....

"Entered details cannot be confirmed. Please call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you."

Earlier it was showing "You do not have a current Australian visa" 

Any ideas guys? :help::help::help:

Rushi


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

khanash*








​


----------



## meetusingh1308

Hi Rushi,

I got this message for 1 week before my visa got reflected on vevo.. When were you granted the visa??

Regards
Meetu


----------



## Rushi

meetusingh1308 said:


> Hi Rushi,
> 
> I got this message for 1 week before my visa got reflected on vevo.. When were you granted the visa??
> 
> Regards
> Meetu


I'm still waiting for the grant Meetu 

Rushi


----------



## Firetoy

Hi everyone! I've been busy! We should expect some grants today!!!! Let's see who is the first today!


----------



## jayptl

How to do health exam b4 CO allocation?? where to go?? after login??


----------



## BasCW

*Similar Situation*



Rushi said:


> I'm still waiting for the grant Meetu
> 
> Rushi


I am in a similar situation as you Rushi.
CO allocated Nov 11
Medicals and P80 completed Nov 17
No further contact from CO
VEVO status not confirmed since Dec 6.

Bas


----------



## cooloz82

I lodged Visa application on Nov 14 front loaded every doc .. still waiting for CO hope to get grant before this year ends ...


----------



## cooloz82

I lodged Visa application on Nov 14 front loaded every doc .. still waiting for CO hope to get grant before this year ends ...


----------



## praveenreddy

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> khanash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Hi Firetoy,

Where is your prediction list for this week . We are waiting for itray:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jayptl said:


> How to do health exam b4 CO allocation?? where to go?? after login??


hi buddy,

in your visa application submitted, there is a link showing "organize your medical examination". Just click this and you will be routed to a form that you need to fill in the details and following the submission of this, you can take the print out of this document otherwise called "emedical referral letter.

Now, you need to choose the nearby hospital from the below link and have to appear there after scheduling an appointment with them. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/

The fees for health check up varies from one hospital to other and one country to other. Ask them for the documents you need to carry out as well.

List of documents generally needed are:

1. Emedical referral letter
2. Passport-original
3. passport size photo-4 no's
4. photocopy of passport-3 no's
5. Spectacles or contact lenses, if you wear any.

In ahmedabad, where i took medicals, charges were about RS.3500 for me (only one applicant under 189 visa) but this actually varies based on number of applicants, dependents, children etc. Check this out with the hospital before making a move.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## manilaoz

Firetoy said:


> Hi everyone! I've been busy! We should expect some grants today!!!! Let's see who is the first today!


Here, here, here!! Way to go for everyone still waitin for the VISA GRANT !goodluck!


----------



## sathish#nsw

*189 subclass with secondary applicant processing time*

Hi Guys,

Does it take long time to process visa application (subclass 189) with secondary applicant (partner)?

I lodged my visa on Nov 21st and uploaded all the documents ( including meds, pcc for both the applicants) and still no updates from immi. I know I am expecting it too early but I saw few people here who are granted visa in 15-20 days lodged at the same time.

regards,

sathish


----------



## deepajose

Rushi said:


> I'm still waiting for the grant Meetu
> 
> Rushi


I see your CO is from Adelaide Team 8. Mine also from same team.. Additional docs requested on 22nd Nov and no communication after that..


----------



## simmi_mahmud

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does it take long time to process visa application (subclass 189) with secondary applicant (partner)?
> 
> I lodged my visa on Nov 21st and uploaded all the documents ( including meds, pcc for both the applicants) and still no updates from immi. I know I am expecting it too early but I saw few people here who are granted visa in 15-20 days lodged at the same time.
> 
> regards,
> 
> sathish


Have patience. they will go for x-mas holiday.


----------



## whatdoumean

Guys-
I logon to my visa application...noticed something...There used to be a comment saying "In Progress" next to my name which now says "Processing"
Do you think a CO is allocated?


----------



## goodguy2

whatdoumean said:


> Guys-
> I logon to my visa application...noticed something...There used to be a comment saying "In Progress" next to my name which now says "Processing"
> Do you think a CO is allocated?


 
By the looks of it, it seems ur visa is on the way…From “In Progress” to “Processing” is a welcome change. Sounds good to me. Who knows u might get a direct grant too.

Wish u the best whatdoumean :rockon:


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ahappystone

If I want to check with Immi when my CO can be allocated, should I write an email? Anyone know the email adress? Would they reply in a timely manner? Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## solarik

So I got my second half of grant  First I called DIBP help desk but they couldn't help, after I called my CO. She is very nice  She told me there was some technical issue and after few minutes I got immi grant notification letter 
Time to celebrate but no energy


----------



## praveenreddy

solarik said:


> So I got my second half of grant  First I called DIBP help desk but they couldn't help, after I called my CO. She is very nice  She told me there was some technical issue and after few minutes I got immi grant notification letter
> Time to celebrate but no energy


Hi Solarik,

Congratulations enjoy the grant .Wishing you all the best for future. Can we know ci intials and team.


----------



## srmumtaz

Seniors please help....

I have a total of 9 years of closely related work experience. When DIBP calculates my number of years of experience to evaluate the points for experience, will they minus 2 years ( as stated on ACS website) or not?

I am currently claiming 15 points for experience since my experience is more than 8 years, but its just today that I read this 2 years thing on ACS letter and website.

Am I in trouble?

Is it possible to claim 5 points for my spouse at this stage in my application?

Appreciate any help/suggestion

Regards,
Syed


----------



## WizzyWizz

Rushi said:


> Good Morning Everyone,
> 
> When I checked VEVO today, I'm getting following message....
> 
> "Entered details cannot be confirmed. Please call 1800 040 070 and an officer will assist you."
> 
> Earlier it was showing "You do not have a current Australian visa"
> 
> Any ideas guys? :help::help::help:
> 
> Rushi


I think just system error in using TRN. I tried mine as well and it says the same thing which is not the case last week. I did try using VISA grant number and it worked.


----------



## nardecap

goodguy2 said:


> By the looks of it, it seems ur visa is on the wayFrom “In Progress” to “Processing” is a welcome change. Sounds good to me. Who knows u might get a direct grant too.
> 
> Wish u the best whatdoumean :rockon:
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hi Guys, 

Same is the case with me. On the summary page it is still 'In Progress'. However, when I click my TRN on thr detailed page it shows 'Processing' for all of us. I guess it is just new way of saying the things in the new system. But let's keep oourhopes alive. 

Thanks. 
Cheers.


----------



## PkBlr

solarik said:


> So I got my second half of grant  First I called DIBP help desk but they couldn't help, after I called my CO. She is very nice  She told me there was some technical issue and after few minutes I got immi grant notification letter
> Time to celebrate but no energy


Hey Buddy, which number did you call ? Which team where you allocated.

-Pk


----------



## goodguy2

nardecap said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Same is the case with me. On the summary page it is still 'In Progress'. However, when I click my TRN on thr detailed page it shows 'Processing' for all of us. I guess it is just new way of saying the things in the new system. But let's keep oourhopes alive.
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers.


 Dear nardecap,

Hope you are doing well.

It uz to be same earlier too..... I thot in regards in what I replied to whatdoumean, like in the very first page itself it was "processing"...

Anyways just hope for the best. We r in the queue and hoping to get the grant before the holiday.

Good luck to everyone.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## whatdoumean

goodguy2 said:


> Dear nardecap,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> It uz to be same earlier too..... I thot in regards in what I replied to whatdoumean, like in the very first page itself it was "processing"...
> 
> Anyways just hope for the best. We r in the queue and hoping to get teh grant before the holiday.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Yeah I wont be too happy if I don't get the visa before the holidays...the last working day before the holidays is the 19th..


----------



## jerry9

Freind ,


My credentials are not working on the skillselect site since it has been upgraded yesterday. Any suggestions?
I am getting the following error message:
Login failed: Invalid user ID or password.


----------



## PkBlr

Folks, help me contacting my CO through phone from India.

I have been assigned to CO ES of Brisbane Team 33. I wanted to call him and check if all the docs have been received which I shared last week. So far no ack from their end. 

As per his email signature his Telephone is *131 881*. I am not sure what type of number is this and how to dial from India. 

Please help.

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## solarik

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Solarik,
> 
> Congratulations enjoy the grant .Wishing you all the best for future. Can we know ci intials and team.


Hi praveenreddy,
Thank you. My CO is BH, brisbane team 34


----------



## PkBlr

jerry9 said:


> Freind ,
> 
> 
> My credentials are not working on the skillselect site since it has been upgraded yesterday. Any suggestions?
> I am getting the following error message:
> Login failed: Invalid user ID or password.


Hey Jerry, 

You need to Register yourself with an email id and password. Then you can tag your TRN after a successfully login. Better to use the same email which is registered with them for official communication. Do not attempt with TRN for more than 5 times , else your account might get locked.

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## solarik

PkBlr said:


> Hey Buddy, which number did you call ? Which team where you allocated.
> 
> -Pk


I called this number first + 61 1300 364 613 and after my co number which I found in her signature.
Brisbane team 34


----------



## nardecap

whatdoumean said:


> Yeah I wont be too happy if I don't get the visa before the holidays...the last working day before the holidays is the 19th..


Guys,
When they will come back from holidays? Any idea.


----------



## 0z_dream

Thanks bro,
I have reason why i am not paid through because i was under my father's visa, where in kuwait dependents must transfer to their visa ( which is not easy then to move to a new company , hence people here waiting for some months to see if they can fit the new environment before transferring like me . Hope i can explain to Co clearly more over i have detail duties , monthly salary, duration in their experience letter. And i m providing offer letter too. Don't knw wat will happen
Anna



dhawalswamy said:


> bro definitely co will ask for payslips, bank statements, tax deduction statements, tax returns
> 
> all the candidates who are in the same boat as you are face this problem. just try to collect as many alternatives as possible. ask your company to issue you an official letter that your total salary is tax free and because of restriction on banking transactions in the country you were paid in cash.
> 
> also take a letter from your company, superiors and colleagues that you served the company for 5 long years and specifically mention all the jobs duties you performed.
> 
> whatever document is possible just get it ready before co demands.
> 
> aus immi requires that experience should be paid and legitimate. kuwait is a tax free country that everybody in world knows, but find a solid reason why your salary was not deposited in bank and was given to you in cash. according to me you should prepare well for this question.
> 
> all the best............


----------



## whatdoumean

nardecap said:


> Guys,
> When they will come back from holidays? Any idea.


13th Jan....


----------



## Rushi

Very silent day.. looks like no grants today 

Rushi


----------



## olways

Rushi said:


> Very silent day.. looks like no grants today
> 
> Rushi


Who knows... Maybe they have already called it a year!!!


----------



## adnan qadir

solarik said:


> So I got my second half of grant  First I called DIBP help desk but they couldn't help, after I called my CO. She is very nice  She told me there was some technical issue and after few minutes I got immi grant notification letter
> Time to celebrate but no energy


Hoe could one contact to CO directly please guide?


----------



## sathish#nsw

simmi_mahmud said:


> Have patience. they will go for x-mas holiday.


thanks for your reply. 

I know I am expecting it too early.. was wondering whether processing time for application with secondary applicant is different from the visa application with single applicant..


----------



## jerry9

PkBlr said:


> Hey Jerry,
> 
> You need to Register yourself with an email id and password. Then you can tag your TRN after a successfully login. Better to use the same email which is registered with them for official communication. Do not attempt with TRN for more than 5 times , else your account might get locked.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pk


Hi PkBlr
Do you mean to say , I need to register again ..But I have applied 4 months ago.
Why do I need to register again?


----------



## solarik

adnan qadir said:


> Hoe could one contact to CO directly please guide?


There was phone number in CO signature


----------



## 0z_dream

I wish i could do medical in india 
In kuwait per person it is 22,000 so in total for 4 = 88,000  



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> in your visa application submitted, there is a link showing "organize your medical examination". Just click this and you will be routed to a form that you need to fill in the details and following the submission of this, you can take the print out of this document otherwise called "emedical referral letter.
> 
> Now, you need to choose the nearby hospital from the below link and have to appear there after scheduling an appointment with them.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/
> 
> The fees for health check up varies from one hospital to other and one country to other. Ask them for the documents you need to carry out as well.
> 
> List of documents generally needed are:
> 
> 1. Emedical referral letter
> 2. Passport-original
> 3. passport size photo-4 no's
> 4. photocopy of passport-3 no's
> 5. Spectacles or contact lenses, if you wear any.
> 
> In ahmedabad, where i took medicals, charges were about RS.3500 for me (only one applicant under 189 visa) but this actually varies based on number of applicants, dependents, children etc. Check this out with the hospital before making a move.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


----------



## tarangoyal

I tried to call DIBP. I am on hold for over 21 minutes


----------



## adnan qadir

I have received following Email from my CO 

"Dear ABC,



Thank you for your email. I have received all of your documents and do not require anything from you at this stage as I continue with my assessment.

I will contact you when I need anything further from you. I appreciate your patience in this matter.



Regards"


Should i take it like m grant is around the corner?

i am 190 candidate


----------



## simmi_mahmud

adnan qadir said:


> I have received following Email from my CO
> 
> "Dear ABC,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email. I have received all of your documents and do not require anything from you at this stage as I continue with my assessment.
> 
> I will contact you when I need anything further from you. I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards"
> 
> 
> Should i take it like m grant is around the corner?
> 
> i am 190 candidate


u will hear shortly. advance congrates bro.


----------



## sumdur

I received my invitation for 189 on 2nd Dec. 
As I appointed a agent in the start of this process. I have to go through him.

The agent told me that we have to wait till 9th Dec for VISA application as the saved applications will be lost during the server upgradation. So we will start on 9th Dec

Today the agent is saying that we will have to wait for some more days as the site is still not functioning.

Please tell me from where we have to start the VISA application. What are the steps. Which site is down for 189 VISA application.

Kindly help.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Ameen

*CO*

Dear all,

Hope everyone is doing well, I am posting to ask if anyone had any experience with Mr. Micheal team 6 Adelaide, he was assigned for my 190 visa application last week, I lodged my application on 31 Oct 2013, has anyone had this CO assigned to his visa?


----------



## Jango911

KNOCK KNOCK!!!

Any GRANTS TODAY . . .


----------



## tarangoyal

adnan qadir said:


> I have received following Email from my CO
> 
> "Dear ABC,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email. I have received all of your documents and do not require
> 
> 
> Should i take it like m grant is around the corner?
> 
> i am 190 candidate


Please update your signature...


----------



## tarangoyal

I called them.. Helpdesk guy requested me to wait and ignore the requested status as CO will update it. Call got through after 32 minutes 

We only have this week till the year end holidays for them.


----------



## adnan qadir

simmi_mahmud said:


> u will hear shortly. advance congrates bro.


THankxs for your comments bro


----------



## jerry9

PkBlr said:


> Hey Jerry,
> 
> You need to Register yourself with an email id and password. Then you can tag your TRN after a successfully login. Better to use the same email which is registered with them for official communication. Do not attempt with TRN for more than 5 times , else your account might get locked.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pk


Thanks PkBlr

Its working now!


----------



## OZHope

PkBlr said:


> Folks, help me contacting my CO through phone from India.
> 
> I have been assigned to CO ES of Brisbane Team 33. I wanted to call him and check if all the docs have been received which I shared last week. So far no ack from their end.
> 
> As per his email signature his Telephone is *131 881*. I am not sure what type of number is this and how to dial from India.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pk


You can try with country code added at the beginning. For Australia it is +61


----------



## kuljit_in14

O god and my CO, this wait is getting very long. Grant me pls...


----------



## adnan qadir

tarangoyal said:


> Please update your signature...


Dont know how to. Anyways following is my time line

NSW SS 17 October 2013
190 lodged  20 October 2013
CO request for additional Documents 16 November 2013
Documents submitted 25 November 2013
Submitted PCC (without CO request) 01 December 2013
Grant any prediction from you guys ?


----------



## nardecap

OZHope said:


> You can try with country code added at the beginning. For Australia it is +61


Hi Pk,

I guess this is an extension. You need to dial the main no and take this extension from there. The main no is:

+ 61 1300 364 613 once you are connected you need to take the extension you have mentioned. I hope this works. I believe forum member 'solarik' contacted the CO by doing this only. I hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## whatdoumean

Grrr...so tired of waiting for CO...


----------



## 0z_dream

sumdur said:


> I received my invitation for 189 on 2nd Dec.
> As I appointed a agent in the start of this process. I have to go through him.
> 
> The agent told me that we have to wait till 9th Dec for VISA application as the saved applications will be lost during the server upgradation. So we will start on 9th Dec
> 
> Today the agent is saying that we will have to wait for some more days as the site is still not functioning.
> 
> Please tell me from where we have to start the VISA application. What are the steps. Which site is down for 189 VISA application.
> 
> Kindly help.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hi ,
me too on same situation like, im through an agent, till now they didnt apply for me, every day after them, actually they are taking like 3 to 4 weeks for my case to finalize.

Anna


----------



## goodguy2

*No Grants today????*

No Grants today  ???? Surprising???

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tarangoyal

adnan qadir said:


> Dont know how to. Anyways following is my time line
> 
> NSW SS 17 October 2013
> 190 lodged 20 October 2013
> CO request for additional Documents 16 November 2013
> Documents submitted 25 November 2013
> Submitted PCC (without CO request) 01 December 2013
> Grant any prediction from you guys ?


This is the link
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature

I applied on 17th October. still waiting  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## whatdoumean

tarangoyal said:


> This is the link
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature
> 
> I applied on 17th October. still waiting  :fingerscrossed:


42 days and no CO...I was told last week by the DIBP that the CO would be allocated this week. I haven't heard anything. GOnna call them tomorrow morning


----------



## sumdur

0z_dream said:


> Hi ,
> me too on same situation like, im through an agent, till now they didnt apply for me, every day after them, actually they are taking like 3 to 4 weeks for my case to finalize.
> 
> Anna


But the question is whether really the sysytem is down. Can somebody please reply to my earlier post.


----------



## snarayan

whatdoumean said:


> 42 days and no CO...I was told last week by the DIBP that the CO would be allocated this week. I haven't heard anything. GOnna call them tomorrow morning


Don't worry my friend. You have submitted all your docs, you might get a direct grant without hearing from your CO. 

I understand your anxiety, but be patient. I am sure dibp does not want to keep your application on their desk for long and you should get your grant before Christmas.

I would say don't spend bucks calling them, just relax and wait for the outcome.


----------



## parmeetsm

tarangoyal said:


> I called them.. Helpdesk guy requested me to wait and ignore the requested status as CO will update it. Call got through after 32 minutes
> 
> We only have this week till the year end holidays for them.



Hey Taran,

Don't get disheartened, we still have next week before calling of year end holiday's.

Best of luck.


----------



## keerthi5

whatdoumean said:


> 42 days and no CO...I was told last week by the DIBP that the CO would be allocated this week. I haven't heard anything. GOnna call them tomorrow morning


I applied on 10-Oct-2013 and no CO yet


----------



## Guest

whatdoumean said:


> 13th Jan....


 What rubbish. They are open everyday except sunday and public holidays or the next working day if the public holiday falls on a weekend. 

Ie they will work until 24th Dec, will be back in on the 28th then off again on the 31st, back in 2nd. 

Any individual CO might take leave but DIBP will be open processing visas as normal.


----------



## whatdoumean

snarayan said:


> Don't worry my friend. You have submitted all your docs, you might get a direct grant without hearing from your CO.
> 
> I understand your anxiety, but be patient. I am sure dibp does not want to keep your application on their desk for long and you should get your grant before Christmas.
> 
> I would say don't spend bucks calling them, just relax and wait for the outcome.


Thanks for the encouraging words........ Yep..I've submitted everything, and I'm hoping your prediction comes true!! The only concern is that the file doesn't get pushed beyond Christmas... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Btw, out of curiosity how much do you guys pay for calling the DIBP?


----------



## whatdoumean

_shel said:


> What rubbish. They are open everyday except sunday and public holidays or the next working day if the public holiday falls on a weekend.
> 
> Ie they will work until 24th Dec, will be back in on the 28th then off again on the 31st, back in 2nd.
> 
> Any individual CO might take leave but DIBP will be open processing visas as normal.


I vaguely remembered reading about the closure somewhere...but I'm hoping that you are right, and I'm wrong......


----------



## keerthi5

_shel said:


> What rubbish. They are open everyday except sunday and public holidays or the next working day if the public holiday falls on a weekend.
> 
> Ie they will work until 24th Dec, will be back in on the 28th then off again on the 31st, back in 2nd.
> 
> Any individual CO might take leave but DIBP will be open processing visas as normal.


Thank you for the information, Moderator. That brings in a great relief for people waiting


----------



## Ishot557

sumdur said:


> But the question is whether really the sysytem is down. Can somebody please reply to my earlier post.


hi,
System is often under maintenance but only for short periods.
Agents sometimes have incomplete or inaccurate information.

There has been an up-gradation called ImmiAccount. your agent might be incorrect in saying that application will be lost. Because with ImmiAccount you can import your already saved application with TRN provided to you by DIAC.
you can really do it all by yourself rather than delaying your visa process!!


----------



## Guest

whatdoumean said:


> I vaguely remembered reading about the closure somewhere...but I'm hoping that you are right, and I'm wrong......


 Just look on any dibp site. Offices outside Australia will have Australian and local holidays so double time off  but those in Australia get Australian only. Skilled visas are processed in Australia


----------



## whatdoumean

_shel said:


> Just look on any dibp site. Offices outside Australia will have Australian and local holidays so double time off  but those in Australia get Australian only. Skilled visas are processed in Australia


National Telephone Numbers

Public holidays
"Our offices are closed on Public Holidays. Some public holidays are national, and all offices in Australia are closed on these days. Our offices outside Australia may close on Australian public holidays. States and territories also declare public holidays, and regional offices and call centres based in these states and territories are closed on these days. Below is a list of all national, state and territory public holidays.
See: Public Holidays"

Moderator: You are right, There's no mention of that three week gap.....phew..what a relief.... :rockon:


----------



## Vvvv

Hi all 

I have applied for spouse visa on 5th nov 2013 .. From australia ..everything is submitted . 
Everything is done by lawyer .. And he is only first contact person 
Can anybody tell me when can i expect my medical .. ???

Lawyer is saying very soon .. 
But havent heardanything .. How long it take to processs to grant visa ... 

Would appreciate your help 
Thanks


----------



## King_of_the_ring

I guess that was written on ACS website and which was taken granted for the VISA guys too   

https://www.acs.org.au/news-and-med...ases/2013/office-closures-over-holiday-period


----------



## ahappystone

If your CO is allocated, you could see on the website or your will receive an email?



whatdoumean said:


> National Telephone Numbers
> 
> Public holidays
> "Our offices are closed on Public Holidays. Some public holidays are national, and all offices in Australia are closed on these days. Our offices outside Australia may close on Australian public holidays. States and territories also declare public holidays, and regional offices and call centres based in these states and territories are closed on these days. Below is a list of all national, state and territory public holidays.
> See: Public Holidays"
> 
> Moderator: You are right, There's no mention of that three week gap.....phew..what a relief.... :rockon:


----------



## whatdoumean

King_of_the_ring said:


> I guess that was written on ACS website and which was taken granted for the VISA guys too
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/news-and-med...ases/2013/office-closures-over-holiday-period


Perhaps...but I've nothing to do with the ACS!!!! Anyway, hopefully the rumor won't spread anymore! :spider:


----------



## jfmiti

I hv lodged at 4th Dec


----------



## sumdur

Ishot557 said:


> hi,
> System is often under maintenance but only for short periods.
> Agents sometimes have incomplete or inaccurate information.
> 
> There has been an up-gradation called ImmiAccount. your agent might be incorrect in saying that application will be lost. Because with ImmiAccount you can import your already saved application with TRN provided to you by DIAC.
> you can really do it all by yourself rather than delaying your visa process!!


Dear Ishot,

Thanks. Please confirm me if following steps are correct for lodgeing the VISA application for 189.

1. Register in ImmiAccount by filling up the online form
2. Create the TRN online
3. Login to EOI in skillselect
4. fill up the online VISA application though skill select

Please coorect my steps.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi

I am in process of applying for 190 visa. I have approval from Victoria and EOI.

I wanted to do medical before lodging the visa application to have all docs ready upfront. 

I have created an account on immi.gov.au website and imported "My health Declarations" Form. 

What should I do to arrange the medical examination ?

Please help here.


----------



## tarangoyal

parmeetsm said:


> Hey Taran,
> 
> Don't get disheartened, we still have next week before calling of year end holiday's.
> 
> Best of luck.


I heard that they will be closed from 16th December. :jaw::fingerscrossed:


----------



## whatdoumean

tarangoyal said:


> I heard that they will be closed from 16th December. :jaw::fingerscrossed:


Taran: Nope......just public holidays...


----------



## Guest

King_of_the_ring said:


> I guess that was written on ACS website and which was taken granted for the VISA guys too
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/news-and-med...ases/2013/office-closures-over-holiday-period



So looks like ACS will be shut, lazy people. But DIBP us seperate with their own governance.


----------



## tarangoyal

whatdoumean said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words........ Yep..I've submitted everything, and I'm hoping your prediction comes true!! The only concern is that the file doesn't get pushed beyond Christmas... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Btw, out of curiosity how much do you guys pay for calling the DIBP?


From india, it was 12rs/min call.. i disconnected after 2 min as i was on hold and then i dialled from office


----------



## whatdoumean

tarangoyal said:


> From india, it was 12rs/min call.. i disconnected after 2 min as i was on hold and then i dialled from office


WHAT?  No wonder people are talking about not spending bucks.......I have a google voice account..so I pay 2 cents/min...thats like 1.3 rs or something...


----------



## PkBlr

Here is an automated response I received from my CO(Brisbane Team 33). 

This would clarify all the doubts on dec holidays and closure of DIBP:

_Thank you for your email.

CHRISTMAS AND NEW YEAR PERIOD

GSM offices will be closed during the Christmas and New Year holiday period on the following days:

• Wednesday, 25 December 2013 
• Thursday, 26 December 2013 
• Friday, 27 December 2013 
• Wednesday, 1 January 2014 

Email enquiries sent to GSM during this period may experience a delayed response. Please do not continue to email the department if you do not receive a response within 7 working days. You will still receive a response if your enquiry is not answered by the information contained in this auto-response.

We appreciate your patience during this time._

Thanks,
Pk


----------



## snarayan

whatdoumean said:


> National Telephone Numbers
> 
> Public holidays
> "Our offices are closed on Public Holidays. Some public holidays are national, and all offices in Australia are closed on these days. Our offices outside Australia may close on Australian public holidays. States and territories also declare public holidays, and regional offices and call centres based in these states and territories are closed on these days. Below is a list of all national, state and territory public holidays.
> See: Public Holidays"
> 
> Moderator: You are right, There's no mention of that three week gap.....phew..what a relief.... :rockon:



I too was informed that dibp only closes during public holidays. Also I couldn't find any information on the 3 week dibp closure.


----------



## kejal22

solarik said:


> So I got my second half of grant  First I called DIBP help desk but they couldn't help, after I called my CO. She is very nice  She told me there was some technical issue and after few minutes I got immi grant notification letter
> Time to celebrate but no energy


Hey congrats 
Wow u finally got ur grant


----------



## Coalporter

Dear All, 


1. Does the skill assessment autherity decide adequacy (not qualitative) of degree/diploma, and reserves jurisdiction to award point or jurisdiction to reccomend point?

2. For example, If I do not have a masters degree, but have a four year bachelor combined with a 8 of last 10 years of occupation history accompanied by other determinant factors shall or might the assessment autherity unaccept my eligibility and downgrade my application?


----------



## Alnaibii

Hi,

The assessing authority will send you a letter saying you are SUITABLE or NOT SUITABLE for migration purposes. Based on your Bachelor degree, you should get 15 points. If declared NOT SUITABLE, I do not think you can ask 10 points.


----------



## whatdoumean

PkBlr said:


> Here is an automated response I received from my CO(Brisbane Team 33).
> 
> This would clarify all the doubts on dec holidays and closure of DIBP:
> 
> _Thank you for your email.
> 
> CHRISTMAS AND NEW YEAR PERIOD
> 
> GSM offices will be closed during the Christmas and New Year holiday period on the following days:
> 
> • Wednesday, 25 December 2013
> • Thursday, 26 December 2013
> • Friday, 27 December 2013
> • Wednesday, 1 January 2014
> 
> Email enquiries sent to GSM during this period may experience a delayed response. Please do not continue to email the department if you do not receive a response within 7 working days. You will still receive a response if your enquiry is not answered by the information contained in this auto-response.
> 
> We appreciate your patience during this time._
> 
> Thanks,
> Pk


Good Riddance!!! :clap2:


----------



## 2013

Planned system maintenance

Friday 6 December from 9 pm until 9 pm Sunday 8 December 2013 AEDT (GMT +11).

We are making changes to our online visa lodgement services. The changes will affect all online applications. If you have not submitted your visa application by 9pm Friday 6 December, you will not be able to access it after this time and you will have to start again.

To avoid losing your saved online visa application, please submit it before 6 December.

The following online service will become unavailable during the above times:
•eLodgement (Skillselect).

If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during the above time, try again after 9 pm Sunday 8 December AEDT (GMT +11).

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.

Announcement

Due to a large number of applications there will be a limit of 35 invitations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (Sponsored) visas until further notice. This change will be implemented from the 16 December 2013 invitation round.

Please note that this will not have any impact on state or territory government nominations for subclass 489 – Skilled Regional (Provisional) (State or territory nominated) visas and nominations for these visas can continue.


----------



## jerry9

tarangoyal said:


> From india, it was 12rs/min call.. i disconnected after 2 min as i was on hold and then i dialled from office


You can also call them using skype... all you need to do is buy some skype credits.


----------



## pavan.kom

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Guys, Does it take long time to process visa application (subclass 189) with secondary applicant (partner)? I lodged my visa on Nov 21st and uploaded all the documents ( including meds, pcc for both the applicants) and still no updates from immi. I know I am expecting it too early but I saw few people here who are granted visa in 15-20 days lodged at the same time. regards, sathish


Hi Satish 
Me too in the same timeline
I applied on 22nd nov
Still waiting for CO allocation
PM me if anything pops up for you

Cheers


----------



## pavan.kom

whatdoumean said:


> Guys- I logon to my visa application...noticed something...There used to be a comment saying "In Progress" next to my name which now says "Processing" Do you think a CO is allocated?


Same with mine


----------



## tarangoyal

I have old ACS. no experience deduction, can there be any risk during this final visa stage. I already got NSW state sponsorship.

In case of deduction (2 years), I will be unable to meet the 60 criteria.


----------



## jerry9

tarangoyal said:


> I have old ACS. no experience deduction, can there be any risk during this final visa stage. I already got NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> In case of deduction (2 years), I will be unable to meet the 60 criteria.


There will be no deduction in your case as you have old ACS.


----------



## Ishot557

sumdur said:


> Dear Ishot,
> 
> Thanks. Please confirm me if following steps are correct for lodgeing the VISA application for 189.
> 
> 1. Register in ImmiAccount by filling up the online form
> 2. Create the TRN online
> 3. Login to EOI in skillselect
> 4. fill up the online VISA application though skill select
> 
> Please coorect my steps.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


HI
1)you can create ImmiAccount first
2)then go to skillselect and go to "Apply visa" option.
3) At end of step 2 make payment and you will get mail containing your TRN.
4)go to ImmiAccount and import your application by providing TRN and password.
5) After Import attach documents to your application

If any questions PM me!!

cheers


----------



## Panko

As happened with few others, my status on electronic visa application changed today to 'processing'.

Also, for Person 2 (Partner), under 'next stage', List of 3 documents is getting displayed today.
- Identity, Evidence of - Passport
- National Identity Document (other than Passport) - Other (specify)
- Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)

(Though I had already uploaded those in the morning. I re-uploaded thse docs. )

Now, I do not wish to believe....but does that mean the CO has been allocated? Also does that mean that all the documents for Person-1 are uploaded?


----------



## ykps

Panko said:


> As happened with few others, my status on electronic visa application changed today to 'processing'.
> 
> Also, for Person 2 (Partner), under 'next stage', List of 3 documents is getting displayed today.
> - Identity, Evidence of - Passport
> - National Identity Document (other than Passport) - Other (specify)
> - Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)
> 
> (Though I had already uploaded those in the morning. I re-uploaded thse docs. )
> 
> Now, I do not wish to believe....but does that mean the CO has been allocated? Also does that mean that all the documents for Person-1 are uploaded?


Dear Expats,

I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this query. If not, please guide me accordingly.

Due to EoR of my IELTS test results, I had to lose precious 1 month. Can I in anyway highlight this in my EOI or someone in DIAC to consider this and speed uo my invitation? I know it sounds very stupid, but still wanted your views.


----------



## Panko

ykps said:


> Due to EoR of my IELTS test results, I had to lose precious 1 month. Can I in anyway highlight this in my EOI or someone in DIAC to consider this and speed uo my invitation? I know it sounds very stupid, but still wanted your views.


Sorry. I do not think it is possible.


----------



## dhawalswamy

whatdoumean said:


> WHAT?  No wonder people are talking about not spending bucks.......I have a google voice account..so I pay 2 cents/min...thats like 1.3 rs or something...




yup google voice is cheaper 2 cents/min for landline and 14 cents/min for mobile

there is one more option, dial91.com. i am using it for past one year and i didn't found anything else cheaper and with good quality. it charges 1.3 cents/min for landline and 6 cents/min for landlne. benefit is there is an app for android, iphone so it can be operated from phone itself, without requiring computer. also, they have application for pcs, which can be used to call from pc, or one can use skype also to make a call to australia and no skype credits needs to be purchased.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Hi All*

I just got a call from my agent that i got CO assigned today.. 
Really fast i would say. i was expecting it on around January end and was sitting relaxed without bothering about my case..
WOW... what a relief


----------



## jerry9

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> I just got a call from my agent that i got CO assigned today..
> Really fast i would say. i was expecting it on around January end and was sitting relaxed without bothering about my case..
> WOW... what a relief



Congrats for CO Allocation!


----------



## hawaiisurf

Is there any excel file being shared among 189/190 Invitation holders? Kindly do share link, if there is any


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

jerry9 said:


> Congrats for CO Allocation!


Thank you


----------



## dhawalswamy

To all Indians


I was filling Form 80. There are two doubts

1. In parts of spouse and relatives, there is a question
*Is your partner/relative currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country?*
- They are citizens of India by birth and no other citizenships. What should I fill as answer. 

Option 1 - Fill India. Then whats the need of NO in the answer. Can there be a person without citizenship of any country (especially birth country).

Option 2 - Select No. Assuming they intended to ask for citizenship of any other country


2. We need to provide National Identity Document. Can we provide Pan Card Number or Driving License as National Identity Document or should we leave it blank as we don't have Aadhar yet ?

3. Question 20 - Address in Australia. What should be given as no address is yet decided. I will be booking hotel or rental appartment after visa grant?


----------



## just-curious

dhawalswamy said:


> To all Indians
> 
> 
> I was filling Form 80. There are two doubts
> 
> 1. In parts of spouse and relatives, there is a question
> *Is your partner/relative currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country?*
> - They are citizens of India by birth and no other citizenships. What should I fill as answer.
> 
> Option 1 - Fill India. Then whats the need of NO in the answer. Can there be a person without citizenship of any country (especially birth country).
> 
> Option 2 - Select No. Assuming they intended to ask for citizenship of any other country
> 
> 
> 2. We need to provide National Identity Document. Can we provide Pan Card Number or Driving License as National Identity Document or should we leave it blank as we don't have Aadhar yet ?
> 
> 3. Question 20 - Address in Australia. What should be given as no address is yet decided. I will be booking hotel or rental appartment after visa grant?


Hi Dhawal,

1) India & date of birth for since when.
2)Answer No. We do not have a NID other than Aadhar.
3)Keep it blank/ Not known

Cheers
J-C


----------



## parmeetsm

dhawalswamy said:


> To all Indians
> 
> 
> I was filling Form 80. There are two doubts
> 
> 1. In parts of spouse and relatives, there is a question
> *Is your partner/relative currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country?*
> - They are citizens of India by birth and no other citizenships. What should I fill as answer.
> 
> Please choose Yes, mention country. In the From column, mention the date of birth of partner/relative and in the To column mention Current.
> 
> Option 1 - Fill India. Then whats the need of NO in the answer. Can there be a person without citizenship of any country (especially birth country).
> 
> There maybe a case where citizenship has been renounced because of xyz reason for the country of birth and now he/she is citizen of another country.
> 
> Option 2 - Select No. Assuming they intended to ask for citizenship of any other country
> See above reply
> 
> 2. We need to provide National Identity Document. Can we provide Pan Card Number or Driving License as National Identity Document or should we leave it blank as we don't have Aadhar yet ?
> 
> I had filled Partner's Passport details.
> 
> 3. Question 20 - Address in Australia. What should be given as no address is yet decided. I will be booking hotel or rental appartment after visa grant?


 As per my understanding you can leave it blank, as you cannot provide any address os of now.

Hope this helps


----------



## Mroks

tarangoyal said:


> I have old ACS. no experience deduction, can there be any risk during this final visa stage. I already got NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> In case of deduction (2 years), I will be unable to meet the 60 criteria.


I was in the same boat as yours, got grant few days back. Relax and wait for golden moment.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

just-curious said:


> Hi Dhawal,
> 
> 1) India & date of birth for since when.
> 2)Answer No. We do not have a NID other than Aadhar.
> 3)Keep it blank/ Not known
> 
> Cheers
> J-C


Hi 
i still have doubt in question 2
In form-80, they ask
"Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity 
documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social 
security cards etc)?"

can we write down our birth certificate registration number as they they have mentioned it in the form


----------



## sathish#nsw

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> I just got a call from my agent that i got CO assigned today..
> Really fast i would say. i was expecting it on around January end and was sitting relaxed without bothering about my case..
> WOW... what a relief



congratz surjeet!!! 

Could anyone tell me on what basis the CO gets allocated? do they assign CO on the basis of visa lodge date? or is there any other criteria that they follow to assign CO?

thanks


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

sathish#nsw said:


> congratz surjeet!!!
> 
> Could anyone tell me on what basis the CO gets allocated? do they assign CO on the basis of visa lodge date? or is there any other criteria that they follow to assign CO?
> 
> thanks


Thank you sathish..


----------



## Panko

Hi people...please guide!!!! 



Panko said:


> As happened with few others, my status on electronic visa application changed today to 'processing'.
> 
> Also, for Person 2 (Partner), under 'next stage', List of 3 documents is getting displayed today.
> - Identity, Evidence of - Passport
> - National Identity Document (other than Passport) - Other (specify)
> - Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)
> 
> (Though I had already uploaded those in the morning. I re-uploaded thse docs. )
> 
> Now, I do not wish to believe....but does that mean the CO has been allocated? Also does that mean that all the documents for Person-1 are uploaded?


----------



## ssaditya

Panko said:


> Hi people...please guide!!!!


If your visa is 190 you will get reply from co or direct grant..if it is 189 it will take 8 weeks as your applied in November can expect your co in jan..

All the best be patient wait wait

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## just-curious

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> i still have doubt in question 2
> In form-80, they ask
> "Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
> documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
> security cards etc)?"
> 
> can we write down our birth certificate registration number as they they have mentioned it in the form[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi Surjeet,
> 
> I would recommend to go with No as answer since as per my knowledge birth certificate is not a NID & I myself have answered no for this in Form 80.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C


----------



## pavan.kom

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> I just got a call from my agent that i got CO assigned today.. Really fast i would say. i was expecting it on around January end and was sitting relaxed without bothering about my case.. WOW... what a relief


Hi surjeet
Congrats on CO allocation
Did he/she ask for any additional documents?
Have you done your medicals yet?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

pavan.kom said:


> Hi surjeet
> Congrats on CO allocation
> Did he/she ask for any additional documents?
> Have you done your medicals yet?


Hi 
Thank you..
CO has asked for form-80, medicals. I am already done with PCC. Medical is pending


----------



## pavan.kom

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Thank you.. CO has asked for form-80, medicals. I am already done with PCC. Medical is pending


Gud to know bro
I did apply around same time like you
Your grant is around the corner
Gud luck man
Keep me posted


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

pavan.kom said:


> Gud to know bro
> I did apply around same time like you
> Your grant is around the corner
> Gud luck man
> Keep me posted


Thank you very much bro..
wish you the same:thumb:


----------



## msohaibkhan

hawaiisurf said:


> Is there any excel file being shared among 189/190 Invitation holders? Kindly do share link, if there is any


Here you go:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## eoluomo

hi all, as i have expected. My direct grant came without any contact from CO or DIBP from lodgement to grant.
Thank you all. This is a wonderful family, we have shared in one anothers' joy of grant and I hope we meet in Auz next year. For those whose grants are still pending, I pray your mails arrive very very soon.


----------



## meetusingh1308

Rushi said:


> I'm still waiting for the grant Meetu
> 
> Rushi


Hey Rushi,

Dnt worry, you'll get ur grant soon.. Vevo displays info only after the grant.. Have patience


----------



## tarangoyal

jerry9 said:


> There will be no deduction in your case as you have old ACS.


Thanks.. lets hope so..  
Dont you think.. they are already enjoying X-Mas.. must be busy in online shopping.. n not working on grants..

We can see very few grants today.. :mmph:


----------



## khanash

guys CO has asked for form80 fr me and spouse....
should we upload copy of the biographical pages of previous passport.....or the CO might think we r becoming over efficient


----------



## cooloz82

I have lodged 190 on Nov 14 .. frontloaded everything ... iam awaiting CO allocation .. recently notcied that people who have lodged 189 in late nov are getting CO allocated .. Is 189 having more priority than 190 ?..

I hope to get direct grant before they go on vacation in 2013


----------



## dhawalswamy

eoluomo said:


> hi all, as i have expected. My direct grant came without any contact from CO or DIBP from lodgement to grant.
> Thank you all. This is a wonderful family, we have shared in one anothers' joy of grant and I hope we meet in Auz next year. For those whose grants are still pending, I pray your mails arrive very very soon.


congrats dude.....

please post your time line, so that others can have a better understanding


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi
I am filling Form 80 for visa and have one question.

I have added details of my wife in my form in Part B. Now in Part C "Travel To Australia", it asks if you are planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s). Do I need to again mention details of wife in Part C ?


----------



## dhawalswamy

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> i still have doubt in question 2
> In form-80, they ask
> "Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
> documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
> security cards etc)?"
> 
> can we write down our birth certificate registration number as they they have mentioned it in the form



i dont think as in national identity document, there should be a number from which your record can identified uniquely and that number should be in a standard format.

in india we dont have specified format for birth registrations and also the records might not be consolidated at national level.


----------



## dhawalswamy

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> I just got a call from my agent that i got CO assigned today..
> Really fast i would say. i was expecting it on around January end and was sitting relaxed without bothering about my case..
> WOW... what a relief




congrats buddy.... the speed with which co has been allocated has raised my spirits.....


----------



## mithu93ku

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi
> I am filling Form 80 for visa and have one question.
> 
> I have added details of my wife in my form in Part B. Now in Part C "Travel To Australia", it asks if you are planning to travel to Australia with any other person(s). Do I need to again mention details of wife in Part C ?


YESS *ratnesh.nagori*


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

mithu93ku said:


> YESS *ratnesh.nagori*


Thanks mithu. few more queries. What should i write in below questions - 

1. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying ? ( I dont know)
2. What should be written in "Details of proposed arrival in Australia" ? (I dont know)
3. What is the main reason for going to Australia ? (Job/Stay)


----------



## khatri

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks mithu. few more queries. What should i write in below questions -
> 
> 1. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying ? ( I dont know)
> 2. What should be written in "Details of proposed arrival in Australia" ? (I dont know)
> 3. What is the main reason for going to Australia ? (Job/Stay)


1 Leave blank or write TBA
2 Leave blank or write TBA
3 To settle in Australia

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## suman.cuet

Dear Experts,
My docs are being handled by Team-13 whereas CO is from Team-33?
Any thoughts??


----------



## suman.cuet

Dear Experts,
My docs are being handled by Team-13 (they asked for form-80&1221) whereas CO is from Team-33 (asked for Meds n PCC)?
Any thoughts?? why different team?


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

suman.cuet said:


> Dear Experts,
> My docs are being handled by Team-13 (they asked for form-80&1221) whereas CO is from Team-33 (asked for Meds n PCC)?
> Any thoughts?? why different team?


Could please check and confirm your timeline..I am asking because its 189 visa and everything happened in Nov13....


----------



## mithu93ku

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks mithu. few more queries. What should i write in below questions -
> 
> 1. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying ? ( I dont know)
> 2. What should be written in "Details of proposed arrival in Australia" ? (I dont know)
> 3. What is the main reason for going to Australia ? (Job/Stay)


okay I am answering you here but lot of information is here in Form 80 thread.
1. Keep bank and at section J) write " Still undecided"
2. Keep bank and at section J) write " Still undecided"
3. Live and work permanently .


----------



## mithu93ku

khatri said:


> 1 Leave blank or write TBA
> 2 Leave blank or write TBA
> 3 To settle in Australia
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


TBA or "N/A "would not be accepted.


----------



## thinkpanther

Hello All,

I wanted to check that when we have to upload a filled Form 80, then will only a scanned document work or will we need to get even a Form 80 attested?

Regards


----------



## felix2020

thinkpanther said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I wanted to check that when we have to upload a filled Form 80, then will only a scanned document work or will we need to get even a Form 80 attested?
> 
> Regards


No need to get form 80 attested. Fill, sign and upload.


----------



## anthoney

hi friends,

i went for medicals yesterday. I made a small mistake while filling Question no. 14 in FORM 26. I incorrectly checked YES instead of NO for 'Are you protection visa applicant? i am not sure whether the docs have been forwarded to DIBP.

Do i need to fill form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers for this ?

Please advise.

Regards,

Praveen'


----------



## Ben 10

Thanks to All god ,all forum member and to all my friend , who supported me at the process of my visa. ..!

Finally found my result with " GRANT"
My waiting never got wasted ...
HAPPY,,HAPPY,,HAPPY....
And today it's my day with Grant LETTER (GOLDEN MAIL)..

Thanks again to all


----------



## Goin2Oz

Hi,

CO has requested for birth certificate along with other documents. I don't have birth certificate because in India I always used my high school certificate. Has any one dealt with same situation before?

Thanks


----------



## Ben 10

Goin2Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO has requested for birth certificate along with other documents. I don't have birth certificate because in India I always used my high school certificate. Has any one dealt with same situation before?
> 
> Thanks


you can also use your school 10 or 12 th mark sheet , where you DOB is mentioned !


----------



## jennifer_hn

I got my GRANT to day after 1 day CO assign and upload Form 80 and Health Undertaking.

Thank you for all your advices. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Cocopoko

Congrats Ben 10 , Congrats jennifer hn

Waiting is worthy....

I have a question concerning Medical Clearance

My medicals were uploaded by Panel Doctor on November 28th.

How long it usually takes to clear for me and my wife?

It was cleared for my daughter in few seconds


----------



## Cocopoko

Any idea senior Expats????????

My agent told me its gonna be 3-4 months, but still the link "Organize your medical" is present


----------



## anthoney

hi friends,

i went for medicals yesterday. I made a small mistake while filling Question no. 14 in FORM 26. I incorrectly checked YES instead of NO for 'Are you protection visa applicant? i am not sure whether the docs have been forwarded to DIBP.

Do i need to fill form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers for this ?

Please advise.

Regards,

Praveen'


----------



## rajemailid

Hello Praveen,
Good to know that you got invite and went ahead with Visa. Good Luck. 

I'm yet to apply for visa. I've a question on PCC. I plan to apply for PCC thru Passport office. Do I need to apply in Other country Embassies as well? I've visited Thailand and US in the last 10 years. But I've not stayed for long. I stayed there for 2 weeks in each of these countries.
As per DIAC if we stay year or more, then I may require to apply PCC. So I guess I need not apply for PCC from THai and US Embassy. Can you please confirm my understanding?

Regards,
Raj


----------



## rajemailid

Hello Ben10,
Can't the CO accept passport as a official proof for date of birth?
regards,
Raj


----------



## anthoney

rajemailid said:


> Hello Praveen,
> Good to know that you got invite and went ahead with Visa. Good Luck.
> 
> I'm yet to apply for visa. I've a question on PCC. I plan to apply for PCC thru Passport office. Do I need to apply in Other country Embassies as well? I've visited Thailand and US in the last 10 years. But I've not stayed for long. I stayed there for 2 weeks in each of these countries.
> As per DIAC if we stay year or more, then I may require to apply PCC. So I guess I need not apply for PCC from THai and US Embassy. Can you please confirm my understanding?
> 
> Regards,
> Raj


Thanks buddy!!

you are absolutely correct. PCC is not required if you have stayed in the country for less than a year. to be specific, not required for your 2 week stay in US and Thailand. 

Good Luck for your visa application.


----------



## PRK

Don't worry about what shows up in the checklist on the portal - it is system-generated and not all of them are applicable to everyone. It should say "Recommended". If it says "Required", then you need to provide something.

In any case, the list mailed to you by the CO is the final word on this.

PRK






sherlock said:


> Guys, my checklist shows "Evidence of custody". I dont have any children, and therefore this does not apply to me. Not sure what I'm supposed to do here, keep it as it it, or something else ?
> 
> Anybody seen the same thing ?


----------



## 2013

Guys, 

Any invites or CO allocations?


----------



## raso

anthoney said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i went for medicals yesterday. I made a small mistake while filling Question no. 14 in FORM 26. I incorrectly checked YES instead of NO for 'Are you protection visa applicant? i am not sure whether the docs have been forwarded to DIBP.
> 
> Do i need to fill form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answers for this ?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Praveen'



I think that will not be a problem. You can wait two weeks for clear the medical. Then you can notify them for safe side. In my case, I ticked on pregnancy part .


----------



## Ben 10

rajemailid said:


> Hello Ben10,
> Can't the CO accept passport as a official proof for date of birth?
> regards,
> Raj


But some CO , ask you for additional proof of your DOB , than your passport ! better to show mark sheet, in my case i shown my mark sheet..


----------



## anthoney

raso said:


> I think that will not be a problem. You can wait two weeks for clear the medical. Then you can notify them for safe side. In my case, I ticked on pregnancy part .


Ha ha ha!!.. Many thanks Raso 

I just now called the clinic. They informed that the report is still not yet sent and they can make that correction themselves.

So relieved now..

Thanks again...!


----------



## Rushi




----------



## Ben 10

rajemailid said:


> Hello Praveen,
> Good to know that you got invite and went ahead with Visa. Good Luck.
> 
> I'm yet to apply for visa. I've a question on PCC. I plan to apply for PCC thru Passport office. Do I need to apply in Other country Embassies as well? I've visited Thailand and US in the last 10 years. But I've not stayed for long. I stayed there for 2 weeks in each of these countries.
> As per DIAC if we stay year or more, then I may require to apply PCC. So I guess I need not apply for PCC from THai and US Embassy. Can you please confirm my understanding?
> 
> Regards,
> Raj


no need to get PCC for the countries , you stayed less than 3 -6 months !


----------



## jayptl

Hi guys

i lodge visa, but in now medical examination

i soon face nasal sinus surgery... Do i need tomention in form?? it is create problem?


----------



## Birender

hello everyone 

howz everything? 

anyone moving to melbourne in march end?


----------



## keerthi5

GOD !!!!!!!!!! Whats happening with my application ????????


----------



## Rushi

Still waiting for my grant... My agent told that he will send an inquiry for my application tomorrow. Will it work? 

Rushi


----------



## Panko

I am in little dilemma. I had uploaded all required documents for myself (primary applicant). However, today, under the 'next steps' the list of required document was updated and they have mentioned the same documents which I had uploaded as 'required'.

Is the 'next step' just a system generated list? Since I have already uploaded the required docs, do I need to re-upload those or just wait. When shall the status of 'required' change to 'received'? Is it done when CO is allocated?

Do I need to panic?

Also, the documents I had uploaded for my wife (secondary applicant) are no longer available. Should I re-upload them or is it just a technical glitch?

I know these are so many questions at a time and sorry for that.


----------



## PkBlr

Is there any way to find out if medical reports have reached CO.

My CO is not responding since a week. 

-Pk


----------



## whatdoumean

FIRETOY: I just spoke to the DIBP. My CO was allocated on 5th December - Spreadsheet accurate


----------



## kejal22

whatdoumean said:


> FIRETOY: I just spoke to the DIBP. My CO was allocated on 5th December - Spreadsheet accurate


Hey u called on 1300364613 or any other number


----------



## jerry9

Ben 10 said:


> Thanks to All god ,all forum member and to all my friend , who supported me at the process of my visa. ..!
> 
> Finally found my result with " GRANT"
> My waiting never got wasted ...
> HAPPY,,HAPPY,,HAPPY....
> And today it's my day with Grant LETTER (GOLDEN MAIL)..
> 
> Thanks again to all


Congrats Ben10 ...its been a long wait for you ..... wish you a great future ahead!


----------



## jerry9

jennifer_hn said:


> I got my GRANT to day after 1 day CO assign and upload Form 80 and Health Undertaking.
> 
> Thank you for all your advices. Good luck to all of us!



Congrats jennifer_hn ... wish you all the Best!


----------



## whatdoumean

kejal22 said:


> Hey u called on 1300364613 or any other number


yep...country code is +61 . It's already COB there..you'll have to call tomorrow..


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> I just got a call from my agent that i got CO assigned today..
> Really fast i would say. i was expecting it on around January end and was sitting relaxed without bothering about my case..
> WOW... what a relief


But 189 case, CO assign gets in short time and then they go for sleep. Hope my prediction goes wrong 4 u!!!!


----------



## simmi_mahmud

PkBlr said:


> Is there any way to find out if medical reports have reached CO.
> 
> My CO is not responding since a week.
> 
> -Pk


My query is also same!!


----------



## jyotimahangare21

simmi_mahmud said:


> My query is also same!!


I got visa grant on 6 Dec 2013.
Thanks you to all of you those who have supported me in this forum.

Regards,
Jyoti.


----------



## OZHope

jennifer_hn said:


> I got my GRANT to day after 1 day CO assign and upload Form 80 and Health Undertaking.
> 
> Thank you for all your advices. Good luck to all of us!


Congrats Jennifer


----------



## OZHope

jyotimahangare21 said:


> I got visa grant on 6 Dec 2013.
> Thanks you to all of you those who have supported me in this forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Jyoti.


Congratulations Jyoti


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

simmi_mahmud said:


> But 189 case, CO assign gets in short time and then they go for sleep. Hope my prediction goes wrong 4 u!!!!


Lol.... I wish so..
Even he/she will take time, i really dont bother.. Not in hurry to be honest but yes feels good if someone gets grant soon

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## OZHope

manubadboy said:


> Hey Firetoy.. I am unable to find this post from jogiyogi.. This decision is not irrevocable. He can challenge the decision and a hearing would be done. If he can provide all the relevant proofs and if he can prove that the guy in his previous organization gave false info then the decision can be reversed. I would advice this guy to talk to a MARA agent. I know for sure that once a refusal is handed it can be challenged.


Frankly speaking, Jogiyogi is not the only person who got rejection for the same reason. I heard about another member of this forum who got rejection just because his CO couldn't reach to his office via telephone. But the fact is, CO always give the applicant a chance to comment on a particular fact. If the CO is not satisfied, rejection is on the way. It's a cruel world...


----------



## jerry9

jyotimahangare21 said:


> I got visa grant on 6 Dec 2013.
> Thanks you to all of you those who have supported me in this forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Jyoti.


Congrats jyotimahangare21...can you share you timelines!


----------



## expat2aus

PkBlr said:


> Is there any way to find out if medical reports have reached CO.
> 
> My CO is not responding since a week.
> 
> -Pk


You can check using this link. I hope you will be having your HAP id

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Piyutel

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Lol.... I wish so..
> Even he/she will take time, i really dont bother.. Not in hurry to be honest but yes feels good if someone gets grant soon
> 
> Regards
> Surjeet
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


Hi Surjeet. Congrats for ur quick CO allocation. I am from Delhi and applied for 189 on 29th Nov. I wish I too alloted a CO soon. Be in touch dear


----------



## nagravi

All, whether we can submit the visa medical bills in the present organization in the part of income tax submission?


----------



## nagravi

nagravi said:


> All, whether we can submit the visa medical bills in the present organization in the part of income tax submission?


Means under medical bill reimbursement in the company


----------



## tarangoyal

While checking the TRN application on https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login, I get the below error:

An error has occurred.
This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

Anyone else facing same problem ?


----------



## Panko

Guys......a piece of advice please!!!



Panko said:


> I am in little dilemma. I had uploaded all required documents for myself (primary applicant). However, today, under the 'next steps' the list of required document was updated and they have mentioned the same documents which I had uploaded as 'required'.
> 
> Is the 'next step' just a system generated list? Since I have already uploaded the required docs, do I need to re-upload those or just wait. When shall the status of 'required' change to 'received'? Is it done when CO is allocated?
> 
> Do I need to panic?
> 
> Also, the documents I had uploaded for my wife (secondary applicant) are no longer available. Should I re-upload them or is it just a technical glitch?
> 
> I know these are so many questions at a time and sorry for that.


----------



## OZHope

Panko said:


> I am in little dilemma. I had uploaded all required documents for myself (primary applicant). However, today, under the 'next steps' the list of required document was updated and they have mentioned the same documents which I had uploaded as 'required'.
> 
> Is the 'next step' just a system generated list? Since I have already uploaded the required docs, do I need to re-upload those or just wait. When shall the status of 'required' change to 'received'? Is it done when CO is allocated?
> 
> Do I need to panic?
> 
> Also, the documents I had uploaded for my wife (secondary applicant) are no longer available. Should I re-upload them or is it just a technical glitch?
> 
> I know these are so many questions at a time and sorry for that.


I would wait for 1-2 days if I were in your situation. System glitches are quite common in immi and eventually it returns to normal after some time. Have patience mate


----------



## jerry9

tarangoyal said:


> While checking the TRN application on https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login, I get the below error:
> 
> An error has occurred.
> This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.
> 
> Anyone else facing same problem ?


Its working fine for me.Try it again...


----------



## dhawalswamy

keerthi5 said:


> GOD !!!!!!!!!! Whats happening with my application ????????



Contact your CO...........


----------



## srini.au

goodguy2 said:


> Dear srini.au,
> 
> 
> Plz have a look at my timeline...U will get an idea abt the process.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer ??? * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks Mr Good Guy,

It gives me some idea now about the process. One more question I have is, do I need to have all the documents ready upfront to start the process? Or I can start with something while I am getting them ready?


----------



## tarangoyal

jayptl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> i lodge visa, but in now medical examination
> 
> i soon face nasal sinus surgery... Do i need tomention in form?? it is create problem?


you should provide them this information. this should not cause any problems. Their main concern is the presence of STDs. Dont hide any information from them.


----------



## OZHope

expat2aus said:


> You can check using this link. I hope you will be having your HAP id
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Hi,

I tried this link, it only shows my details. It doesn't reflect whether my medical report is successful or not. 

Thanks


----------



## Panko

OZHope said:


> I would wait for 1-2 days if I were in your situation. System glitches are quite common in immi and eventually it returns to normal after some time. Have patience mate


 Thanks OZHope. But what about docs? I have already uploaded them a couple of days ago. Today, I received e-mail that 'valid application has been submitted' and accordingly they updated the documents required under 'Next Steps'.

Now, I have already uploaded each of the documents that is 'Required'. So, should I just seat back, relax and wait for the CO or should I re-upload all these documents. But if I re-upload, I shall definitely exceed my max 60 files limit. :frusty:

Please guide!


----------



## keerthi5

dhawalswamy said:


> Contact your CO...........


I cannot check it on my own as Im through an agent, I do not know if I have a CO allocated yet(Its 9 weeks already since lodgement). My agent has suggested me to wait for another month before they check with DIBP. Its just that Im loosing patience :frusty: The only job I do till late afternoon is keep checking my mails a 100 times  and read the posts from this forum :typing: Theres nothing I can do than waiting , which is what is damn frustrating and makes me feel helpless :sad:

.


----------



## OZHope

Panko said:


> Thanks OZHope. But what about docs? I have already uploaded them a couple of days ago. Today, I received e-mail that 'valid application has been submitted' and accordingly they updated the documents required under 'Next Steps'.
> 
> Now, I have already uploaded each of the documents that is 'Required'. So, should I just seat back, relax and wait for the CO or should I re-upload all these documents. But if I re-upload, I shall definitely exceed my max 60 files limit. :frusty:
> 
> Please guide!


I understand your situation mate. When I first uploaded my documents, I faced something like that. After uploading, next 2 days the statuses were like floating from 'recommended' to 'required' to 'received'. I was panicked. But I waited and after 2 days all documents in the list were showing 'Received'. Even this morning one item is again showing 'required', rest are 'received'.

So, please wait for a day or two, see what happens. I'm also new in this case too so, keep us informed here


----------



## n.sh

Hi Everyone,

I have a little problem.. I have the fax of the assessment as well.

My Vetassess assessment got complete and per them they dispatched my papers on 25th Oct. I havent received any post as of now. they say that they can reissue once for free but cant guarantee if that would be received. n after that it would be charged. p.s. - earlier too, I opted for express courier international.

Will the fax scan be sufficient if I move ahead in other visa formalities? please confirm.. if no, then I will request them


----------



## Akarnet

Hello Experts,
Need your guidance. My Co has asked for additional docs to suport my experience and PCC. Does this mean if I supply these Iwill get my PR or he can ask for additional docs if I provide these. Appriciate your replies.

Thanks.


----------



## Rushi

Guys, need a help please.....:help::help::help::help:

If I import my application through ImmiAccount, will it create any issues for my agent work? 

Rushi


----------



## peanut48

n.sh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a little problem.. I have the fax of the assessment as well.
> 
> My Vetassess assessment got complete and per them they dispatched my papers on 25th Oct. I havent received any post as of now. they say that they can reissue once for free but cant guarantee if that would be received. n after that it would be charged. p.s. - earlier too, I opted for express courier international.
> 
> Will the fax scan be sufficient if I move ahead in other visa formalities? please confirm.. if no, then I will request them


No Fax will not be accepted. All documents must be certified copies/colour scans of the original.

You should ask them for the tracking number and follow it up with the shipping company. Unless you provided the wrong address, the package will be delivered to you. Express Courier International comes with tracking number.

I would suggest you first trace your package before asking for a re-issue.


----------



## whatdoumean

keerthi5 said:


> I cannot check it on my own as Im through an agent, I do not know if I have a CO allocated yet(Its 9 weeks already since lodgement). My agent has suggested me to wait for another month before they check with DIBP. Its just that Im loosing patience :frusty: The only job I do till late afternoon is keep checking my mails a 100 times  and read the posts from this forum :typing: Theres nothing I can do than waiting , which is what is damn frustrating and makes me feel helpless :sad:
> 
> .


Give the DIBP a call! I called them..and after waiting for about 25 mins on hold...I was told that a CO was already allocated on 5th of December. I've front loaded all documents..so I guess that the CO won't be contacting me for additional documents..Additionally, the lady on the phone said that I should check my email everyday(lol)...looks like a grant is around the corner!


----------



## OZHope

Akarnet said:


> Hello Experts,
> Need your guidance. My Co has asked for additional docs to suport my experience and PCC. Does this mean if I supply these Iwill get my PR or he can ask for additional docs if I provide these. Appriciate your replies.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi,

Please be very serious and careful when supplying your experience documents to your CO. Very recently 'Jogiyogi' from this forum got rejection due to work experience related issue. Your CO may ask for additional documents if s/he is not convinced. Basically it's your responsibility to provide as much as supporting documents (proof) to support your claim. 

Best of luck mate.


----------



## Panko

OZHope said:


> I understand your situation mate. When I first uploaded my documents, I faced something like that. After uploading, next 2 days the statuses were like floating from 'recommended' to 'required' to 'received'. I was panicked. But I waited and after 2 days all documents in the list were showing 'Received'. Even this morning one item is again showing 'required', rest are 'received'.
> 
> So, please wait for a day or two, see what happens. I'm also new in this case too so, keep us informed here


Now I have found that the documents I had uploaded under Person-2 are shown under Person-1. Till yesterday, it was shown under Person-2.

This has resulted in 63 files under Person-1 and '0' files under Person-2. Now, how could I upload the additional files for Person-1? :frusty:


----------



## keerthi5

whatdoumean said:


> Give the DIBP a call! I called them..and after waiting for about 25 mins on hold...I was told that a CO was already allocated on 5th of December. I've front loaded all documents..so I guess that the CO won't be contacting me for additional documents..Additionally, the lady on the phone said that I should check my email everyday(lol)...looks like a grant is around the corner!


I WISH YOU GOOD LUCK !!! YOU WILL GET YOUR GRANT THIS WEEK.

I thought I will contact DIBP once my PCC is done, mostly by 12-DEC. I just read through the agreement with my agent , which clearly states that I should not contact the department without their consent :tape:

Is there any way for me to check the status without my agents knowledge ? 



.


----------



## 2013

Heard from my agent that DIAC does not works from 23rd Dec to 13th Jan? Is it true?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

2013 said:


> Heard from my agent that DIAC does not works from 23rd Dec to 13th Jan? Is it true?


yes


----------



## whatdoumean

keerthi5 said:


> I WISH YOU GOOD LUCK !!! YOU WILL GET YOUR GRANT THIS WEEK.
> 
> I thought I will contact DIBP once my PCC is done, mostly by 12-DEC. I just read through the agreement with my agent , which clearly states that I should not contact the department without their consent :tape:
> 
> Is there any way for me to check the status without my agents knowledge ?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hmmm...I wouldn't recommend anyone to violate their agreement..however, the flip side is that you can enforce other contractual clauses with the agent. You can give them written direction to contact the DIBP , and report back to you in a definite period. Also, the DIBP does not disclose information about telephonic conversations.... if you catch my drift.....


----------



## 2013

ratnesh.nagori said:


> yes


Oh... No expectations for 2-3 weeks thn.


----------



## 2013

Are these forms compulsory while uploading the docs post lodge?

forms : 47A, 929, 1221, 1276

I have already uploaded form 80.


----------



## jerry9

keerthi5 said:


> I WISH YOU GOOD LUCK !!! YOU WILL GET YOUR GRANT THIS WEEK.
> 
> I thought I will contact DIBP once my PCC is done, mostly by 12-DEC. I just read through the agreement with my agent , which clearly states that I should not contact the department without their consent :tape:
> 
> Is there any way for me to check the status without my agents knowledge ?
> 
> 
> 
> .



When I called DIBP last time they asked me whether you have applied self or you are using an immigration lawyer/consultant. As I am not using any consultant they provided me the requested information....I think they may not provide you the information if you are using a migration agent....I assume you have provided the consent/ signed the document that your migration agent will deal/communicate with the DIBP regarding your case. In case you call them and they happen to check from your docs that you are using migration agent during the call.... they may refuse to provide the information to you on call.


----------



## keerthi5

whatdoumean said:


> Hmmm...I wouldn't recommend anyone to violate their agreement..however, the flip side is that you can enforce other contractual clauses with the agent. You can give them written direction to contact the DIBP , and report back to you in a definite period. Also, the DIBP does not disclose information about telephonic conversations.... if you catch my drift.....


I personally do not want to violate the agreement. My agent refused to contact DIBP before completion of 3 months, so there is nothing much I can do than just wait but its damn frustrating :frusty:


----------



## snarayan

keerthi5 said:


> I WISH YOU GOOD LUCK !!! YOU WILL GET YOUR GRANT THIS WEEK.
> 
> I thought I will contact DIBP once my PCC is done, mostly by 12-DEC. I just read through the agreement with my agent , which clearly states that I should not contact the department without their consent :tape:
> 
> Is there any way for me to check the status without my agents knowledge ?
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can understand how anxious you are. But what are you going to do by calling DIBP and knowing that you have a CO or not. By calling them, its not going to speed up the process.

Hence, I would advice you to first finish off all formalities from your side such as medicals and PCC and then just sit back and wait for your grant.


----------



## OZHope

2013 said:


> Are these forms compulsory while uploading the docs post lodge?
> 
> forms : 47A, 929, 1221, 1276
> 
> I have already uploaded form 80.


Hi,

Let's first take a look at these forms:

*Form 47A* - Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over.
=> You need to submit this form for each dependent (your child or your dependent) aged 18 years or over (whether migrating or not). So, you need to submit if you have any.

*Form 929* - Change of address and/or passport details. 
=> You only need to submit this form if your circumstance changes than the information you put in Form 80. So, you would know whether you need to submit or not.

*Form 1221* - Additional personal particulars information. 
=>No need to upload now if you've already uploaded Form 80. Your CO will ask for it if necessary.

*Form 1276* - Application for Skilled Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476). 
=> You need this form if you are applying for subclass 476 visa.

These are just my understanding. I apologize if I'm wrong, let's see what others say.
Cheers.


----------



## keerthi5

jerry9 said:


> When I called DIBP last time they asked me whether you have applied self or you are using an immigration lawyer/consultant. As I am not using any consultant they provided me the requested information....I think they may not provide you the information if you are using a migration agent....I assume you have provided the consent/ signed the document that your migration agent will deal/communicate with the DIBP regarding your case. In case you call them and they happen to check from your docs that you are using migration agent during the call.... they may refuse to provide the information to you on call.


HI Jerry,

I dont want to do anything against the rules. The wait is so frustrating , If I knew I had a CO working, probably I would have felt a little relaxed.


----------



## whatdoumean

keerthi5 said:


> I personally do not want to violate the agreement. My agent refused to contact DIBP before completion of 3 months, so there is nothing much I can do than just wait but its damn frustrating :frusty:


You have legit reasons to direct your agent to contact the DIBP. your agent can't refuse to contact the DIBP before 12 weeks! That's just unacceptable!

Just a word of advice.....never be reluctant to tell people to do their job.... I terminated my agent because of such behavior, and took back my money! You have a contract, enforce it. 

But then again, that's my two cents....


----------



## keerthi5

snarayan said:


> I can understand how anxious you are. But what are you going to do by calling DIBP and knowing that you have a CO or not. By calling them, its not going to speed up the process.
> 
> Hence, I would advice you to first finish off all formalities from your side such as medicals and PCC and then just sit back and wait for your grant.


Hi Narayanan,

I have done my medicals and sent to DIBP. PCC is to be received on 12-Dec. Will send it to my agent as soon as I receive. Hope I get a direct grant  soon after i upload my PCC and form 80


----------



## keerthi5

whatdoumean said:


> You have legit reasons to direct your agent to contact the DIBP. your agent can't refuse to contact the DIBP before 12 weeks! That's just unacceptable!
> 
> Just a word of advice.....never be reluctant to tell people to do their job.... I terminated my agent because of such behavior, and took back my money! You have a contract, enforce it.
> 
> But then again, that's my two cents....


PCC is pending from my side and will be done either tomorrow or the day-after. Will write to agent again after that and ask them to check with DIBP.


----------



## snarayan

whatdoumean said:


> You have legit reasons to direct your agent to contact the DIBP. your agent can't refuse to contact the DIBP before 12 weeks! That's just unacceptable!
> 
> Just a word of advice.....never be reluctant to tell people to do their job.... I terminated my agent because of such behavior, and took back my money! You have a contract, enforce it.
> 
> But then again, that's my two cents....


Hi Whatdoyoumean, 

Keerthi's agent is bound by laws if he is MARA registered. From what I understand, the applicant has completed 9 weeks after lodging and DIBP has officially published that the CO for 189 will be allocated within 10 weeks. So I guess this is the reason why the agent is not willing to call. The agent needs to protect his space and not blackmark himself by calling DIBP just for one application and that too when the official timeframes have not yet passed. 

So my advice would be for him to wait and see what happens. 

Guy,s from now on its just a waiting game, we have done all that we can and now let DIBP do their job. Everyone here will emerge with flying colours.


----------



## Wasee

Hi , 

i have received mail today from SO stating that he is currently processing my application for the claim i have made in application and one line to note that in subject line TRIM was added, so what can be the expected timelines for Grant Mail.

anyone can share finding on this.

regards,


----------



## 2013

OZHope said:


> Hi,
> 
> Let's first take a look at these forms:
> 
> *Form 47A* - Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over.
> => You need to submit this form for each dependent (your child or your dependent) aged 18 years or over (whether migrating or not). So, you need to submit if you have any.
> 
> *Form 929* - Change of address and/or passport details.
> => You only need to submit this form if your circumstance changes than the information you put in Form 80. So, you would know whether you need to submit or not.
> 
> *Form 1221* - Additional personal particulars information.
> =>No need to upload now if you've already uploaded Form 80. Your CO will ask for it if necessary.
> 
> *Form 1276* - Application for Skilled Recognised Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 476).
> => You need this form if you are applying for subclass 476 visa.
> 
> These are just my understanding. I apologize if I'm wrong, let's see what others say.
> Cheers.


Thanks. I think form 80 is good for now.


----------



## Cocopoko

Hi Seniors

Does any one know how long it takes for medical reports to clear after uploading?
Its been 12 days for me now. Since Novembr 28th 2013.

Any timing suggestions?


----------



## whatdoumean

snarayan said:


> Hi Whatdoyoumean,
> 
> Keerthi's agent is bound by laws if he is MARA registered. From what I understand, the applicant has completed 9 weeks after lodging and DIBP has officially published that the CO for 189 will be allocated within 10 weeks. So I guess this is the reason why the agent is not willing to call. The agent needs to protect his space and not blackmark himself by calling DIBP just for one application and that too when the official timeframes have not yet passed.
> 
> So my advice would be for him to wait and see what happens.
> 
> Guy,s from now on its just a waiting game, we have done all that we can and now let DIBP do their job. Everyone here will emerge with flying colours.


Plausibly. However, the issue is that the agent hasn't (assuming this) explicitly provided his client (Keerthi) with a written reason for his refusal to contact the DIBP. Such behavior is not in accordance with the code of conduct mandated by the MARA. Plain and simple. I'm not asking Keerthi to have the agent blacklisted however, money has been paid, there is a contract, and the agent must be unequivocal in his correspondence with his client. There is nothing wrong in clarifying doubts...


----------



## Alnaibii

Hi Guys

If you add the percentage of the poll above, is more than 100%. Any idea how to fix this?

Cheers


----------



## keerthi5

snarayan said:


> Hi Whatdoyoumean,
> 
> Keerthi's agent is bound by laws if he is MARA registered. From what I understand, the applicant has completed 9 weeks after lodging and DIBP has officially published that the CO for 189 will be allocated within 10 weeks. So I guess this is the reason why the agent is not willing to call. The agent needs to protect his space and not blackmark himself by calling DIBP just for one application and that too when the official timeframes have not yet passed.
> 
> So my advice would be for him to wait and see what happens.
> 
> Guy,s from now on its just a waiting game, we have done all that we can and now let DIBP do their job. Everyone here will emerge with flying colours.


Will wait, patience will pay !!!


----------



## dchiniwal

jennifer_hn said:


> I got my GRANT to day after 1 day CO assign and upload Form 80 and Health Undertaking.
> 
> Thank you for all your advices. Good luck to all of us!


Congratulations


----------



## dchiniwal

Goin2Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO has requested for birth certificate along with other documents. I don't have birth certificate because in India I always used my high school certificate. Has any one dealt with same situation before?
> 
> Thanks


You resend the Class X certificate, and some other documents like PAN Card, Driving License, Passport, Aadhar Card etc in one Document.

I did the same. Put all of those documents in one PDF and sent


----------



## dchiniwal

Ben 10 said:


> Thanks to All god ,all forum member and to all my friend , who supported me at the process of my visa. ..!
> 
> Finally found my result with " GRANT"
> My waiting never got wasted ...
> HAPPY,,HAPPY,,HAPPY....
> And today it's my day with Grant LETTER (GOLDEN MAIL)..
> 
> Thanks again to all


Congratulations


----------



## dchiniwal

jyotimahangare21 said:


> I got visa grant on 6 Dec 2013.
> Thanks you to all of you those who have supported me in this forum.
> 
> Regards,
> Jyoti.


Congratulations


----------



## keerthi5

whatdoumean said:


> Plausibly. However, the issue is that the agent hasn't (assuming this) explicitly provided his client (Keerthi) with a written reason for his refusal to contact the DIBP. Such behavior is not in accordance with the code of conduct mandated by the MARA. Plain and simple. I'm not asking Keerthi to have the agent blacklisted however, money has been paid, there is a contract, and the agent must be unequivocal in his correspondence with his client. There is nothing wrong in clarifying doubts...





0z_dream said:


> Keerthi,
> May i knw ur agent name, i am also in somewhat same situation , my agent is not responding to me for about 3 weeks.
> 
> Anna


Hi,

Im within the 10 week timeline specified by DIBP. Will be completing 10 weeks next week, I will then ask my agent to write to DIBP.

Im worried because people who applied in late Nov have got their COs. May be my agent is rite he says not to compare with other applicants as every application is different but what to do, human mind isnt accepting :-(


-


----------



## snarayan

whatdoumean said:


> Plausibly. However, the issue is that the agent hasn't (assuming this) explicitly provided his client (Keerthi) with a written reason for his refusal to contact the DIBP. Such behavior is not in accordance with the code of conduct mandated by the MARA. Plain and simple. I'm not asking Keerthi to have the agent blacklisted however, money has been paid, there is a contract, and the agent must be unequivocal in his correspondence with his client. There is nothing wrong in clarifying doubts...


Totally agree with what you say...the agent is expected to give proper explanation as to why he is refusing to call DIBP. If he does not, that's not professional.


----------



## dchiniwal

keerthi5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im within the 10 week timeline specified by DIBP. Will be completing 10 weeks next week, I will then ask my agent to write to DIBP.
> 
> Im worried because people who applied in late Nov have got their COs. May be my agent is rite he says not to compare with other applicants as every application is different but what to do, human mind isnt accepting :-(
> 
> 
> -


You can call the DIBP, your agreement shouldnt be stopping you.

If your agent prefers to sleep over the application, u just cant sit and wait.

Plus your agreement will say cant make contact with DIBP unless they are informed. It no where I guess says for what...

You are making an inquiry and not changes to application. DIBP does not reveal that you had called.

For me, if you have the TRN no one other than urself should be stopping from calling. Just that dont tell ur agent that you had called.


----------



## parmeetsm

keerthi5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im within the 10 week timeline specified by DIBP. Will be completing 10 weeks next week, I will then ask my agent to write to DIBP.
> 
> Im worried because people who applied in late Nov have got their COs. May be my agent is rite he says not to compare with other applicants as every application is different but what to do, human mind isnt accepting :-(
> 
> 
> -


Hey Keerthi,

Don't get panic, as you still have to get your PCC. There are many such cases from October where people are waiting and Nov applicants got there grant. No one can precisely perdict how applications are being cleared.

I would suggest to get the PCC first, upload it and then ask your agent to call DIBP.

Best wishes for the grant.


----------



## jerry9

keerthi5 said:


> HI Jerry,
> 
> I dont want to do anything against the rules. The wait is so frustrating , If I knew I had a CO working, probably I would have felt a little relaxed.



I understand ....this wait is really frustrating... who would know better than me....It been more than 4 months that I have applied and I am still waiting ....looks like my CO has gone into hibernation...!


----------



## 190applicant

*send docs when CO not allocated*

Hi Experts,

CO allocation is not done for me yet.
I want to submit following forms.
Kindly suggest where should I submit ?

Form 1436 - for spouse and child
Form 929 - for me

Thanks in Advance,


----------



## SandMine

Hi Guys,

its my first post!

Its been 10 days that i have lodged my visa application through my agent. I have following things to clear:
1. I have created a ImmAccount without informing my agent about it. Is this a problem? I did it just to check the online progress myself.
2. How would one get to know online if a CO has been allocated for your file.

Cheers!


----------



## vinnie88

keerthi5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im within the 10 week timeline specified by DIBP. Will be completing 10 weeks next week, I will then ask my agent to write to DIBP.
> 
> Im worried because people who applied in late Nov have got their COs. May be my agent is rite he says not to compare with other applicants as every application is different but what to do, human mind isnt accepting :-(
> 
> 
> -



you are worried for no reason. Look at my timeline. 

as far as DIBP is concerned, a couple of extra weeks or less should not make a difference to anyone's life. 

I have never ever seen anyone on this forum who was not assigned a CO before the promised Allocation Timetable.


----------



## tarangoyal

whatdoumean said:


> You have legit reasons to direct your agent to contact the DIBP. your agent can't refuse to contact the DIBP before 12 weeks! That's just unacceptable!
> 
> Just a word of advice.....never be reluctant to tell people to do their job.... I terminated my agent because of such behavior, and took back my money! You have a contract, enforce it.
> 
> But then again, that's my two cents....


How did you took back your money?

I am willing for same, raised a case in consumer forum. I have proofs that should help.
CORE Centre - Helpline for Consumers


----------



## jerry9

190applicant said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> CO allocation is not done for me yet.
> I want to submit following forms.
> Kindly suggest where should I submit ?
> 
> Form 1436 - for spouse and child
> Form 929 - for me
> 
> Thanks in Advance,


Upload the documents on the evias page where you have uploaded the other documents previously.


----------



## jyoti_dogra01

Can someone please tell me where can i find firetoy's excel sheet?


----------



## tarangoyal

jyoti_dogra01 said:


> Can someone please tell me where can i find firetoy's excel sheet?


Here you go :
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## jerry9

SandMine said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> its my first post!
> 
> Its been 10 days that i have lodged my visa application through my agent. I have following things to clear:
> 1. I have created a ImmAccount without informing my agent about it. Is this a problem? I did it just to check the online progress myself.
> 2. How would one get to know online if a CO has been allocated for your file.
> 
> Cheers!


The allocation of CO is not reflected online. You will only get to know when the CO contacts your agent or by calling DIBP after 8 weeks of lodging for subclass 190 and after 10 Weeks if you have applied under subclass 189.As you are using a migration agent.. only your agent will be provided the information by DIBP.I hope you have signed the agreement with your agent on these terms and must have also sent the use of Representative form to DIBP.


----------



## rahul897

Hello, By the grace of ALLAH, I got my PR
I applied through a MARA agent,although he was waiting for things to happen which is why I decided to give my CO a call and the next day she gave me the grant.

Timelines:-Onshore applicant
189 (60) - 3 May
CO (LZ Team 33 Brisbane) - 17 May
PCC and Meds - 24 and 30 May
Grant - 6 Dec

For all of those who are within the reach of my voice-don't be disappointed as its only a matter of time,hopefully we shall pass this phase of test successfully.

Also getting the grant is important ,but what we achieve (in Aus) after getting the grant is more important.

All The Best...


----------



## SandMine

Thanks Jerry!

Well, my agent has said that it would take 6 months for (as per time lines by DIBP) processing and they would inform me in case if they hear anything before. I believe it may not take that long. As all my documents including health and pcc has been already uploaded on the day of lodging my application. 

But is there any other way to figure out that the CO has been allocated or anything is happening on my application (from DIBP's end)


----------



## Goin2Oz

dchiniwal said:


> You resend the Class X certificate, and some other documents like PAN Card, Driving License, Passport, Aadhar Card etc in one Document.
> 
> I did the same. Put all of those documents in one PDF and sent


Thanks a lot for your advice. What should I say to convince CO to accept 10th certificate and DL as proof of age? Should I say birth certificate was not mandatory before 1989?? I am not sure if it is true...

Pls help,


----------



## jerry9

rahul897 said:


> Hello, By the grace of ALLAH, I got my PR
> I applied through a MARA agent,although he was waiting for things to happen which is why I decided to give my CO a call and the next day she gave me the grant.
> 
> Timelines:-Onshore applicant
> 189 (60) - 3 May
> CO (LZ Team 33 Brisbane) - 17 May
> PCC and Meds - 24 and 30 May
> Grant - 6 Dec
> 
> For all of those who are within the reach of my voice-don't be disappointed as its only a matter of time,hopefully we shall pass this phase of test successfully.
> 
> Also getting the grant is important ,but what we achieve (in Aus) after getting the grant is more important.
> 
> All The Best...


Congratulation rahul897... all the best for your future ahead!


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

rahul897 said:


> Hello, By the grace of ALLAH, I got my PR
> I applied through a MARA agent,although he was waiting for things to happen which is why I decided to give my CO a call and the next day she gave me the grant.
> 
> Timelines:-Onshore applicant
> 189 (60) - 3 May
> CO (LZ Team 33 Brisbane) - 17 May
> PCC and Meds - 24 and 30 May
> Grant - 6 Dec
> 
> For all of those who are within the reach of my voice-don't be disappointed as its only a matter of time,hopefully we shall pass this phase of test successfully.
> 
> Also getting the grant is important ,but what we achieve (in Aus) after getting the grant is more important.
> 
> All The Best...


Congratulations man..

You waited for almost 6 months after CO ,that is shear pain i guess..
wish you good luck for future


----------



## n.sh

Thanks for the advice peanut.. that completely makes sense. Much appreciated. will follow up on it tomorrow



peanut48 said:


> No Fax will not be accepted. All documents must be certified copies/colour scans of the original.
> 
> You should ask them for the tracking number and follow it up with the shipping company. Unless you provided the wrong address, the package will be delivered to you. Express Courier International comes with tracking number.
> 
> I would suggest you first trace your package before asking for a re-issue.


----------



## jerry9

SandMine said:


> Thanks Jerry!
> 
> Well, my agent has said that it would take 6 months for (as per time lines by DIBP) processing and they would inform me in case if they hear anything before. I believe it may not take that long. As all my documents including health and pcc has been already uploaded on the day of lodging my application.
> 
> But is there any other way to figure out that the CO has been allocated or anything is happening on my application (from DIBP's end)


I am afraid Sandmine, there is no other ways apart from waiting for 8 weeks for CO allocation if you have applied under subclass 190. Your agent should be able to call DIBP after 8 weeks to ask whether the CO has been allocated or not..


----------



## OZHope

rahul897 said:


> Hello, By the grace of ALLAH, I got my PR
> I applied through a MARA agent,although he was waiting for things to happen which is why I decided to give my CO a call and the next day she gave me the grant.
> 
> Timelines:-Onshore applicant
> 189 (60) - 3 May
> CO (LZ Team 33 Brisbane) - 17 May
> PCC and Meds - 24 and 30 May
> Grant - 6 Dec
> 
> For all of those who are within the reach of my voice-don't be disappointed as its only a matter of time,hopefully we shall pass this phase of test successfully.
> 
> Also getting the grant is important ,but what we achieve (in Aus) after getting the grant is more important.
> 
> All The Best...


Congratulations Rahul...well done


----------



## whatdoumean

tarangoyal said:


> How did you took back your money?
> 
> I am willing for same, raised a case in consumer forum. I have proofs that should help.
> CORE Centre - Helpline for Consumers


I had an australian agent, and maintained very good documentation. I was fair towards the agent. I requested for an invoice, and made a negotiated prorated payment for work completed. After that I took a refund for any pending work that had not commenced. My only interest was to expedite my visa process, and I believe that target was achieved!


----------



## keerthi5

parmeetsm said:


> Hey Keerthi,
> 
> Don't get panic, as you still have to get your PCC. There are many such cases from October where people are waiting and Nov applicants got there grant. No one can precisely perdict how applications are being cleared.
> 
> I would suggest to get the PCC first, upload it and then ask your agent to call DIBP.
> 
> Best wishes for the grant.



Thank you, parmeetsm. Will be uploading my PCC in a day or two. Hope to hear some positive news before Christmas holidays.


----------



## keerthi5

dchiniwal said:


> You can call the DIBP, your agreement shouldnt be stopping you.
> 
> If your agent prefers to sleep over the application, u just cant sit and wait.
> 
> Plus your agreement will say cant make contact with DIBP unless they are informed. It no where I guess says for what...
> 
> You are making an inquiry and not changes to application. DIBP does not reveal that you had called.
> 
> For me, if you have the TRN no one other than urself should be stopping from calling. Just that dont tell ur agent that you had called.


dchiniwal,

Will upload PCC and ask the agent again to check on the status, if they refuse then I will inform them and call DIBP myself. Im just holding to complete 10 weeks, just that I dont want to create any friction with the agent until I receive my golden letter.

Any inputs are welcome.


----------



## keerthi5

jerry9 said:


> I understand ....this wait is really frustrating... who would know better than me....It been more than 4 months that I have applied and I am still waiting ....looks like my CO has gone into hibernation...!


Jerry,

Wish you good luck, You will get your golden letter very soon.


----------



## oke.ameya

Hello Guys,

Can you please suggest when will i get an invite for either 189 or 190?:fingerscrossed:
Below are my details.

Skills Assesment: Engineer's Australia
IELTS: 7.5
Visa-Type:
189-60 points
190-65 points
EOI Date: 2/9/2013.


Thanks
Ameya


----------



## Cocopoko

Dear Seniors

My CO sent email to my agent mentioning that she noted my medicals are with Commonwealth medical officer for "further assessment" , Does that mean my medicals are referred and gonna take 3-4 months , or this just regular medical assessment which might take a week or two?

Please guys, your advice is highly appreciated


----------



## Vvvv

But i have heard that they dnt work only on 24th..25th...26th...27th. And 1st

Even i m not sure which one is correct ..


----------



## dchiniwal

Goin2Oz said:


> Thanks a lot for your advice. What should I say to convince CO to accept 10th certificate and DL as proof of age? Should I say birth certificate was not mandatory before 1989?? I am not sure if it is true...
> 
> Pls help,


I just sent her these documents and did not provide any explanations.


----------



## ssaditya

Congrats for today's grants

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Goin2Oz said:


> Thanks a lot for your advice. What should I say to convince CO to accept 10th certificate and DL as proof of age? Should I say birth certificate was not mandatory before 1989?? I am not sure if it is true...
> 
> Pls help,


Yes it is true that it was not mandatory before 1989.
Google it to find relevant info and maybe also share that with co


----------



## parmeetsm

Goin2Oz said:


> Thanks a lot for your advice. What should I say to convince CO to accept 10th certificate and DL as proof of age? Should I say birth certificate was not mandatory before 1989?? I am not sure if it is true...
> 
> Pls help,


There is no explanation required. They are very well aware that 10th Certification is considered as proof of age in place of birth certificate.

Hope this help.


----------



## Goin2Oz

Thank you guys for your advice. Uploaded requested docs to eVisa portal. Will also send these docs in email to CO.


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT
YOU DESERVE IT!

rahul987*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Ben 10*








​


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> YOU DESERVE IT!
> 
> rahul987*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Firetoy

where is my stamp for CO allocation>?


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

jennifer_hn*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Snow*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

eoluomo*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

surjeet.kandasi*








​
I haven't been on line for a while, it is taking me ages to read all the posts!!!! But here it is


----------



## misguided

I am the primary applicant and am not claiming points for my partner . Do I need my partner's IELTS for applying for 189?


----------



## Cocopoko

Where is my CO allocation stamp Firetoy??????


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

Cocopoko*








​


----------



## Cocopoko

Thanks a lot Firetoy ....I need to ask about how long medicals take to clear after uploading?
My panel doctor uploaded my medical results on November 28th and till today still having the link "Organise your health examinations" is there


----------



## Sasha2013

For how many days is the medical valid? My agent is asking me to do the medicals & PCC only after the CO asks because it may expire. I know that the PCC is valid for 3 months, what about medicals?


----------



## praveenreddy

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> Cocopoko*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Hi Firetoy,

We have not got your prediction list for this week. There are many people waiting for your list which makes us a bit of relaxation which will boost our morale and hope for the positve outcome.


----------



## whatdoumean

Where's my CO allocation stamp, eh?


----------



## Firetoy

Cocopoko said:


> Thanks a lot Firetoy ....I need to ask about how long medicals take to clear after uploading?
> My panel doctor uploaded my medical results on November 28th and till today still having the link "Organise your health examinations" is there


Forget about the link. I had that link till my grant day. The only thing that means is that no one has updated your medicals on the visa (nor your CO nor your team). Forget it


----------



## Firetoy

whatdoumean said:


> Where's my CO allocation stamp, eh?


What do you mean? Hahaha I thought I did. I WILL DO IT LATER


----------



## saurabh_mgm

*Document status Required only*

Hi,
I have uploaded all the documents on 3rd Dec, but still the status is Required, although complete list of documents is appearing under a header -- document attached.

Please advise.

Also I have few queries:

1. Organize your health requirement -- Is it required to be submitted beforehand(I am planning to get it done post CO allocation)
2. How much approx time will it take for CO allocation
3. Will CO send the req docs to be carried for PCC or is it available on site somewhere .To reiterate I want to take it up post CO allocation
4. What does CO asks after calling organizations for employment reference. Is it related to roles and responsibilities. Reason for the question is that, may be my Manager could not explain, although I have a refernce letter from org approved by him.

Cheers.


----------



## Firetoy

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Firetoy,
> 
> We have not got your prediction list for this week. There are many people waiting for your list which makes us a bit of relaxation which will boost our morale and hope for the positve outcome.


Still without grant praveen? I will do it tomorrow or later on


----------



## naur33n

I lodged my visa 190 on Nov 4th, no CO yet !


----------



## Alnaibii

misguided said:


> I am the primary applicant and am not claiming points for my partner . Do I need my partner's IELTS for applying for 189?


Yes, your partner nedds to sit IELTS and get 4.5 on each module. Or pay a second installment of about $5000.


----------



## JJ_TN

Hey Firetoy... Any idea for the delay on our applications 

Especially for the applicants who lodged the application between 28th & 30th Oct!

No information about CO Allocation! As per the DIBP Timelines, this is our 7th week!


----------



## Cocopoko

Firetoy said:


> Forget about the link. I had that link till my grant day. The only thing that means is that no one has updated your medicals on the visa (nor your CO nor your team). Forget it


My CO sent mail to my agent that 
"I note that Mr xxxx and Ms yyyy health examinations are currently with a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for further assessment. You will be advised should be required as a result of this further assessment."

so that means medicals are referred and will take 3-4 months?


----------



## Firetoy

JJ_TN said:


> Hey Firetoy... Any idea for the delay on our applications
> 
> Especially for the applicants who lodged the application between 28th & 30th Oct!
> 
> No information about CO Allocation! As per the DIBP Timelines, this is our 7th week!


I thought the same when I was checking the spreadsheet. There is a gap there without CO in the rows where you are. Im not sure. I guess that your CO is allocated but he/she hasn't contacted you all yet. Maybe he/she is on leave. Be patient my friend


----------



## praveenreddy

Firetoy said:


> Still without grant praveen? I will do it tomorrow or later on


Yes waiting for the golden mail, if i would have got my grant ofcourse i would have asked you my STAMP too. Its been 1 month after the verification and didnot hear anything from my CO and also tomarrow i will complete 3 months of lodging the application.

Advance thanks of your prediction list.


----------



## Firetoy

Cocopoko said:


> My CO sent mail to my agent that
> "I note that Mr xxxx and Ms yyyy health examinations are currently with a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for further assessment. You will be advised should be required as a result of this further assessment."
> 
> so that means medicals are referred and will take 3-4 months?


Yes. It means they are referred. Not sure that it will take that long. Any issue when you did the medicals?


----------



## Cocopoko

Firetoy said:


> Yes. It means they are referred. Not sure that it will take that long. Any issue when you did the medicals?


No issues ...every thing was pretty normal


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

Dear All & Especially Firetoy..

My CO is BE and she belongs to Team 34 - Brisbane...Any idea??

My agent has contacted her and we are waiting for a response...


----------



## goodguy2

*CO*

Dear All,

Thanks for all your support.

I got a Case Officer allocated - H G Team 08 Adelaide 

Hoping for a grant soon :couch2:



Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Oz2013

Hi Firetoy... please put me as well in your list, as i am still waiting..

CO say no more docs are required and the application is decision ready but there seems to be some IT issue with my application and they are working on it to resolve it.CO is not sure how long it will take...so i am still waiting....

Please pray for me as well my friend.


----------



## Sasha2013

*Medicals validity?*

For how many days is the medical valid? My agent is asking me to do the medicals & PCC only after the CO asks because it may expire. I know that the PCC is valid for 3 months, what about medicals?


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

Sasha2013 said:


> For how many days is the medical valid? My agent is asking me to do the medicals & PCC only after the CO asks because it may expire. I know that the PCC is valid for 3 months, what about medicals?


Hi 

I am sure both PCC and Medicals are valid for 1 year... Seniors please correct me if I am wrong!!


----------



## nardecap

Hi Good guy,

Congrats man. Hopefully you will get the grant soon.

Cheers.


----------



## nardecap

Hi Friends, 

The clinic where I had my medicals is saying they have some issues with uploading og results post dibp website. Did any hear anything like this from their clinic? 

Please guide. 

Cheers.


----------



## goodguy2

nardecap said:


> Hi Good guy,
> 
> Congrats man. Hopefully you will get the grant soon.
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks nardecap,

I wish u the same. We shud get the grants before the holidays.

All the best.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

whatdoumean*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR CO ALLOCATION

goodguy2*








​


----------



## aa2312

anyone moving to Canberra by late jan or early feb 2014?


----------



## Firetoy

Tasmanian Devil said:


> Dear All & Especially Firetoy..
> 
> My CO is BE and she belongs to Team 34 - Brisbane...Any idea??
> 
> My agent has contacted her and we are waiting for a response...


I thought you were in the spreadsheet!!!!!!!!! Weren't you? Congratos on your CO allocation!


----------



## Firetoy

Oz2013 said:


> Hi Firetoy... please put me as well in your list, as i am still waiting..
> 
> CO say no more docs are required and the application is decision ready but there seems to be some IT issue with my application and they are working on it to resolve it.CO is not sure how long it will take...so i am still waiting....
> 
> Please pray for me as well my friend.


You were in the list! Row 120 right now


----------



## goodguy2

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> goodguy2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you so much Firetoy 

So happy to see ur stamp…. Hoping to get the final grant soon :couch2:

Thanks again

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## parmeetsm

Tasmanian Devil said:


> Hi
> 
> I am sure both PCC and Medicals are valid for 1 year... Seniors please correct me if I am wrong!!


Yes, both are vaild for 1 year.

As per Ministry of external affairs India, PCC is valid for 3 months however DIBP accepts the same for 1 year.

Hope this help.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> goodguy2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Hi firetoy

is there anyone who is playing with spreadsheet you have created.. i cannot see my name there. seems like someone has deleted it.. is it so?


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

Firetoy said:


> I thought you were in the spreadsheet!!!!!!!!! Weren't you? Congratos on your CO allocation!


Dear Firetoy

I am not...Could you please add me..My timeline is as follows..

Accountant General
CPA Australia - 11/04/2013
EOI - 2/07/2013
Invitation - 5/08/2013
Applied - 27/08/2013
PCC - 14/07/2013 Bangladesh & 29/07/2013 UK
Medical - Pending
CO Allocated - 24/10/2013 - Team 34 Brisbane - BE

Many Thanks


----------



## Firetoy

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi firetoy
> 
> is there anyone who is playing with spreadsheet you have created.. i cannot see my name there. seems like someone has deleted it.. is it so?


Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That was me by accident! Already there again  Someone chenged your name to Neowilson, and I thought it was repeated. So sorry!!! Back to normal now!


----------



## Firetoy

Tasmanian Devil said:


> Dear Firetoy
> 
> I am not...Could you please add me..My timeline is as follows..
> 
> Accountant General
> CPA Australia - 11/04/2013
> EOI - 2/07/2013
> Invitation - 5/08/2013
> Applied - 27/08/2013
> PCC - 14/07/2013 Bangladesh & 29/07/2013 UK
> Medical - Pending
> CO Allocated - 24/10/2013 - Team 34 Brisbane - BE
> 
> Many Thanks


Done!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Firetoy said:


> Done!


hi firetoy,

please add my credentials as well.

Telecommunications network engineer
Engineers Australia - 08/05/2013
EOI - 05/07/2013
Invitation - 21/10/2013
Applied - 12/11/2013
CO Allocated - 27/11/2013-Team 33 GSM Brisbane
PCC - 29/11/2013 
Medical - 07/12/2013
Visa grant:??:fingerscrossed:

regards,
sathiya


----------



## whatdoumean

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR CO ALLOCATION
> 
> whatdoumean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks!!


----------



## oke.ameya

hi firetoy,

please add my credentials as well.

username: oke.ameya
Electronics Engineer
Engineers Australia assessment - 1st Oct 2013
EOI submitted - 2nd Sept 2013
Invitation - pending
Points: 60
Visa:189


regards,
Ameya


----------



## Rider

Congrats to everyone who got your grants, and co allocation.

No email yet from CO for the additional docs, so either CO is not yet allocated (or) may be already allocated and working on my docs :fingerscrossed:

Does anyone here who lodged visa on last week of Oct 2013, and waiting for CO?


----------



## rjx

Rider said:


> Congrats to everyone who got your grants, and co allocation.
> 
> No email yet from CO for the additional docs, so either CO is not yet allocated (or) may be already allocated and working on my docs :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Does anyone here who lodged visa on last week of Oct 2013, and waiting for CO?


I'm still waiting for CO, all docs, pcc and meds uploaded.


----------



## Cocopoko

rjx said:


> I'm still waiting for CO, all docs, pcc and meds uploaded.


you guys are definitely CO allocated this week...but they take some time to correspond ...


----------



## suman.cuet

Sasha2013 said:


> For how many days is the medical valid? My agent is asking me to do the medicals & PCC only after the CO asks because it may expire. I know that the PCC is valid for 3 months, what about medicals?


1 year


----------



## suman.cuet

Cocopoko said:


> My CO sent mail to my agent that
> "I note that Mr xxxx and Ms yyyy health examinations are currently with a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for further assessment. You will be advised should be required as a result of this further assessment."
> 
> so that means medicals are referred and will take 3-4 months?


Does CO inform everyone who were sent to MOC?


----------



## Ben 10

Rider said:


> Congrats to everyone who got your grants, and co allocation.
> 
> No email yet from CO for the additional docs, so either CO is not yet allocated (or) may be already allocated and working on my docs :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Does anyone here who lodged visa on last week of Oct 2013, and waiting for CO?


dont worry friend .. you will surely get the grant


----------



## NBR

Mroks said:


> I was in the same boat as yours, got grant few days back. Relax and wait for golden moment.


Congratulation Mroks.


----------



## suman.cuet

Tasmanian Devil said:


> Could please check and confirm your timeline..I am asking because its 189 visa and everything happened in Nov13....


will it be positive to ask directly to CO??


----------



## rkn0723

Hello Everyone,

I have a problem with the login access on the EVISA login page. It says ''Invalid username or password''. But they are the correct Inputs i have tried even before 09th December which was when the planned system maintenance took place. To put it short, i have difficulty in logging in since then. I have tried to reset password, but it didnt send any email to my registered one... Can someone plz let me knw if the page has changed or any info on how to check the status...?

Thanks & Regards,
Sirisha


----------



## Jango911

Hi Guys,

My heartiest congrats to all Grant holder for today . . . I was too much occupied and was not able to follow the forum, however I have just got to know that I'm kind of addicted to it!

Anyways All the best for future !!!

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## saurabh_mgm

saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi,
> I have uploaded all the documents on 3rd Dec, but still the status is Required, although complete list of documents is appearing under a header -- document attached.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Also I have few queries:
> 
> 1. Organize your health requirement -- Is it required to be submitted beforehand(I am planning to get it done post CO allocation)
> 2. How much approx time will it take for CO allocation
> 3. Will CO send the req docs to be carried for PCC or is it available on site somewhere .To reiterate I want to take it up post CO allocation
> 4. What does CO asks after calling organizations for employment reference. Is it related to roles and responsibilities. Reason for the question is that, may be my Manager could not explain, although I have a refernce letter from org approved by him.
> 
> Cheers.


Seniors please help with my queries....


----------



## vinayapte11

*Advise on medicals*

Dear all,

I lodged my 189 VISA on 8th November and the CO got in touch with my agent on 6th December.
I am almost through with the PCC.
In case of medicals..my father is suffering from depression and parkinsons.
However, his other reports are absolutely normal...no blood pressure, diabetes or anything. 
Can anyone please advise as to whether his medicals will be referred?
Does it pose a threat to the grant of VISA?

I have gone through the health requirements on immigration Australia website and depression and parkinsons did not form a part of any threats mentioned.

Request people who have gone through similar situation or are aware of policy to advise.
Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## snarayan

Guys, Me and my wife had my medicals yesterday and to my surprise both our medicals now show "No Health Examinations required". Looks like that's another tick in the box. 

Can someone confirm whether "No Health examinations required blah bhah bhah" mean medicals are cleared???


----------



## felix2020

snarayan said:


> Guys, Me and my wife had my medicals yesterday and to my surprise both our medicals now show "No Health Examinations required". Looks like that's another tick in the box.
> 
> Can someone confirm whether "No Health examinations required blah bhah bhah" mean medicals are cleared???


Your medicals are cleared.


----------



## snarayan

Thank you Felix2020 for confirming.


----------



## Cocopoko

suman.cuet said:


> Does CO inform everyone who were sent to MOC?


That's what happened with me


----------



## OZHope

*Possible time frame for CO allocation*

Hi fellow aspirants,

Can anyone please let me know, is there any official CO allocation time frame given in the immi website?

Thanks in advance guys.
Cheers.


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Guys, Me and my wife had my medicals yesterday and to my surprise both our medicals now show "No Health Examinations required". Looks like that's another tick in the box.
> 
> Can someone confirm whether "No Health examinations required blah bhah bhah" mean medicals are cleared???


That's good news!!
Means all cleared. You're getting there Snarayan


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> That's good news!!
> Means all cleared. You're getting there Snarayan


Hey Laurinoz, Long time no see, how are you!!!
What is the progress on you selecting a course in Australia?
Any updates??


----------



## King_of_the_ring

She(laurinoz) is already in Australia enjoying sun beaches  ....she is just not telling ANY ONE


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Hey Laurinoz, Long time no see, how are you!!!
> What is the progress on you selecting a course in Australia?
> Any updates??


All good over here!
I have chosen to do an online foundation degree from a UK University. Australia was very tempting, but you have to double the cost of study, and add the visa fees, health insurance and cost of living; so the decision was quick.
It will take me probably 3 years before being able to apply (2 years study + 1 year post qualification), but it's all worth it.


----------



## laurinoz

King_of_the_ring said:


> She(laurinoz) is already in Australia enjoying sun beaches  ....she is just not telling ANY ONE


Hahahaha man, I wish it was true!!!!


----------



## King_of_the_ring

I read about the population of Australia yesterday .. dang ... its 22 million ... its eqvn. of two or may be one city of any subcontinent city


----------



## Ben 10

saintkamy said:


> Hi every1 missing you all
> Wats up? Have anybody landed to oz land?


what happn to your case ?


----------



## Ben 10

Since it is Holiday for Australian government from dec 20 to jan 10.. 
I pray for more Grants this week and Next week 

hope all to pray for the same  :rapture: :elf:


----------



## manilaoz

Ben 10 said:


> Since it is Holiday for Australian government from dec 20 to jan 10..
> I pray for more Grants this week and Next week
> 
> hope all to pray for the same  :rapture: :elf:


Yeah.. And that makes it even more exciting to find out who else will be granted their visas before then! 

But who's to say it's impossible that ALL OF YOU still waiting will get it?!

Goodluck for the first grantee today!!


----------



## just-curious

misguided said:


> I am the primary applicant and am not claiming points for my partner . Do I need my partner's IELTS for applying for 189?


You have 3 options for this

1) Partner should get average of 4.5 score in IELTS.
2) Letter from any full-time 2+ yrs min study course undertaken in which medium of education was english.
3) Pay roughly AUD 5000.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## nardecap

manilaoz said:


> Yeah.. And that makes it even more exciting to find out who else will be granted their visas before then!
> 
> But who's to say it's impossible that ALL OF YOU still waiting will get it?!
> 
> Goodluck for the first grantee today!!


Guys,

They are not closed for such a long time. I do agree that the attendance can be lean during the holiday season but the department is very much working. I sent an email and the response says they are closed on 25/26/27 Dec and 1st Jan 2014 only.

Infact this is already discussed in this thread itself.

I hope this helps.

Thanks.
Cheers.


----------



## Ashrom

Hi everyone... Have there been any grants for anyone from team 8 of late... Its been 5 months since i applied and i am still waiting


----------



## Ben 10

Ashrom said:


> Hi everyone... Have there been any grants for anyone from team 8 of late... Its been 5 months since i applied and i am still waiting


Dont worry your grant is on the way !!!


----------



## sathish#nsw

Hi Guys,

I lodged mine on 21st Nov and still waiting for the response. No CO or Grant yet 

My visa application got a secondary applicant, not sure whether it will take long time compared to application with single applicant.

regards,

sathish


----------



## WizzyWizz

Ben 10 said:


> Dont worry your grant is on the way !!!


Ben10, i'm happy to see that you already received your most awaited grant! Congrats!


----------



## DesiTadka

You would only see it once you click next and pay fees. Once paid, it will take some time and once you get acknowledgement, you will see the list.

Don't worry, you won't have to upload all documents right away in order to submit the application. You can do it in coming 5-7 weeks or after CO asks. There is only one thing that is required is to pay fees right now.



tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I got 190 Visa Invite and I am filling the visa application form. I couldn't find a place where I can upload my documents. I am just done with filling the form (page 17 of 17 - Self Declaration page) and I don't want to click NEXT button as I just want to know what are the documents that they ask for.
> 
> Please clarify. (i know it is a little blunt question, but many of you would have already submitted your forms by now. So please help !  )


----------



## PkBlr

Just received the most awaited email *GRANT*.

Was pretty fast for me. Applied on 23Nov, CO on 4th Dec. Front loaded everything. 

Thank you all.

-Pk


----------



## dharma12

tonton said:


> Hi killerbee82
> 
> You and I have similar medical condition. Can you please share what additional docs they asked regarding medical?
> 
> Regards


Please share what documents were asked. I am in the same situation.


----------



## pavan.kom

PkBlr said:


> Just received the most awaited email GRANT. Was pretty fast for me. Applied on 23Nov, CO on 4th Dec. Front loaded everything. Thank you all. -Pk


Congrats PkBlr
It was very quick for you. Such a relief I guess
Party hard bro
I applied one day earlier but no sign of CO yet. I hope I already got one and hoping for direct grant. 
Fingers crossed.
Congrats once again.


----------



## saurabh_mgm

OZHope said:


> Hi fellow aspirants,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know, is there any official CO allocation time frame given in the immi website?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.
> Cheers.


Officially its 10 weeks.rest is luck.


----------



## sathish#nsw

*189 Visa Applicants Nov/Dec list*

Hi everyone,

I am creating this 189 visa applicant Nov/Dec 2013 list to track the progress of the fellow members in this thread and also to get an idea of their own application status... I know there is some excel spread sheet circling around in other threads in this forum.. but thought it will of posting this list here so that it will give a quick idea of the status... I will start by adding my name to the list.. 


Sathish#nsw-----Subclass189-----EOI Date 18/11/13-----Visa lodge 21/11/13-----Waiting for CO



regards,

sathish


----------



## khanash

WOOOOWWWW>>>>>
I GOT MY GRANT TODAY>>>>SO HAPPY
thank you all the forum members who supported and guided me throughout the process.Without you I could not apply on my own. Not to mention the happiness of saving the bucks I could have lost at the hands of immigration consultants,With your support I never needed one 
All the very best of luck to those who are waiting for the visa.

AND YES HAPPINESS IS NOT COMPLETE WITHOUT FIRETOY STAMP


----------



## manubadboy

PkBlr said:


> Just received the most awaited email GRANT.
> 
> Was pretty fast for me. Applied on 23Nov, CO on 4th Dec. Front loaded everything.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> -Pk


Congrats Pk that was real fast.. Enjoy your day to the fullest.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## manubadboy

khanash said:


> WOOOOWWWW>>>>>
> I GOT MY GRANT TODAY>>>>SO HAPPY
> thank you all the forum members who supported and guided me throughout the process.Without you I could not apply on my own. Not to mention the happiness of saving the bucks I could have lost at the hands of immigration consultants,With your support I never needed one
> All the very best of luck to those who are waiting for the visa.
> 
> AND YES HAPPINESS IS NOT COMPLETE WITHOUT FIRETOY STAMP


Congrats Khanash.. All the best for the future.. 

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## vj118

Why is Form 80 requested by a CO? Does it in anyway mean that my application is going for some kind of verification??


----------



## deepajose

Ashrom said:


> Hi everyone... Have there been any grants for anyone from team 8 of late... Its been 5 months since i applied and i am still waiting


My CO is from the same team... I guess we just need to wait....


----------



## raso

Just seen to my e-visa page

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


----------



## G D SINGH

vj118 said:


> Why is Form 80 requested by a CO? Does it in anyway mean that my application is going for some kind of verification??


Hi,

Form 80 gives somewhat more detailed information about you to the CO. This is not related to the external checks. Its very normal for the CO asking for form 80. Actually, it gives CO detailed information like placces visited in last 10 yrs, details of various passports that you hold or held, information about your brothers, sisters, where are your parents from etc. etc...

Just fill the form and submit it to the CO. You are close to your grant.

All the best...!

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

PkBlr said:


> Just received the most awaited email *GRANT*.
> 
> Was pretty fast for me. Applied on 23Nov, CO on 4th Dec. Front loaded everything.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> -Pk


CONGRATULATIONS...!

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

khanash said:


> WOOOOWWWW>>>>>
> I GOT MY GRANT TODAY>>>>SO HAPPY
> thank you all the forum members who supported and guided me throughout the process.Without you I could not apply on my own. Not to mention the happiness of saving the bucks I could have lost at the hands of immigration consultants,With your support I never needed one
> All the very best of luck to those who are waiting for the visa.
> 
> AND YES HAPPINESS IS NOT COMPLETE WITHOUT FIRETOY STAMP


CONGRATULATIONS....!

Regds
GD


----------



## OZHope

PkBlr said:


> Just received the most awaited email *GRANT*.
> 
> Was pretty fast for me. Applied on 23Nov, CO on 4th Dec. Front loaded everything.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> -Pk


Congratulations Mate...Good work


----------



## Vincentluf

Hi Guys!!

Im planning to renew my passport before mygrating to Australia.

Should I inform DIBP ? If Yes to which address should I send this information?

Thanks for this information

Cheers 
Vincent


----------



## G D SINGH

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Im planning to renew my passport before mygrating to Australia.
> 
> Should I inform DIBP ? If Yes to which address should I send this information?
> 
> Thanks for this information
> 
> Cheers
> Vincent


Hi Vincent,

Its good idea to get your passport renewed before you travel. As visa is issued against your passport only and your passport will be checked against VEVO, so if you want to travel to Australia on your new passport, you MUST inform DIBP.

"Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details to notify DIBP of a change which is available at www.immi.gov.au/myvisa/form929"

Thanks & Regds
GD


----------



## Vincentluf

G D SINGH said:


> Hi Vincent,
> 
> Its good idea to get your passport renewed before you travel. As visa is issued against your passport only and your passport will be checked against VEVO, so if you want to travel to Australia on your new passport, you MUST inform DIBP.
> 
> "Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details to notify DIBP of a change which is available at www.immi.gov.au/myvisa/form929"
> 
> Thanks & Regds
> GD


Hi G D Singh, Thanks

I know I need to fill this form but where should I send it?


----------



## ahappystone

Any 190 applicants got CO assigned today?


----------



## goodguy2

PkBlr said:


> Just received the most awaited email *GRANT*.
> 
> Was pretty fast for me. Applied on 23Nov, CO on 4th Dec. Front loaded everything.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> -Pk



Congratulations… Party hard eace:


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

khanash said:


> WOOOOWWWW>>>>>
> I GOT MY GRANT TODAY>>>>SO HAPPY
> thank you all the forum members who supported and guided me throughout the process.Without you I could not apply on my own. Not to mention the happiness of saving the bucks I could have lost at the hands of immigration consultants,With your support I never needed one
> All the very best of luck to those who are waiting for the visa.
> 
> AND YES HAPPINESS IS NOT COMPLETE WITHOUT FIRETOY STAMP



Congratulations buddy..... All the best in everything you do.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

vj118 said:


> Why is Form 80 requested by a CO? Does it in anyway mean that my application is going for some kind of verification??


 

Hi buddy,

Yeah even I dont know...I havnt travelled anywhere also...dont know why Form 80 was asked. Infact my CO requested me for Form 80 only. Lets hope for the best outcome very soon before the holiday.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rushi

What happened to my grant? I've got no patience!
Waiting is frustrating....

Rushi


----------



## Wasee

khanash said:


> WOOOOWWWW>>>>>
> I GOT MY GRANT TODAY>>>>SO HAPPY
> thank you all the forum members who supported and guided me throughout the process.Without you I could not apply on my own. Not to mention the happiness of saving the bucks I could have lost at the hands of immigration consultants,With your support I never needed one
> All the very best of luck to those who are waiting for the visa.
> 
> AND YES HAPPINESS IS NOT COMPLETE WITHOUT FIRETOY STAMP


congratulations


----------



## rjx

Rushi said:


> What happened to my grant? I've got no patience!
> Waiting is frustrating....
> 
> Rushi


Did your CO asked you for additional documents?


----------



## Rushi

rjx said:


> Did your CO asked you for additional documents?


Everything is already submitted. CO asked for form 1221 initially (few weeks ago) and then asked for another document for my spouse. Now everything is done from my side... But still waiting for the grant... 

Rushi


----------



## rjx

Rushi said:


> Everything is already submitted. CO asked for form 1221 initially (few weeks ago) and then asked for another document for my spouse. Now everything is done from my side... But still waiting for the grant...
> 
> Rushi


I see, I think your grant is near. Just relax and do some other things to keep you busy. I know how pain full the waiting game is. I too has uploaded everything and till now, I don't know if I have CO allocated or not.


----------



## misguided

What is the cuurent processing time for 189 onshore applicants?


----------



## jayptl

Form 80 and 1221 is also asked by each applicant??


----------



## dchiniwal

PkBlr said:


> Just received the most awaited email *GRANT*.
> 
> Was pretty fast for me. Applied on 23Nov, CO on 4th Dec. Front loaded everything.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> -Pk


Congratulations PK


----------



## Rushi

rjx said:


> I see, I think your grant is near. Just relax and do some other things to keep you busy. I know how pain full the waiting game is. I too has uploaded everything and till now, I don't know if I have CO allocated or not.


Thanks rjx...Hope you will get a direct grant soon.....

Rushi


----------



## dchiniwal

khanash said:


> WOOOOWWWW>>>>>
> I GOT MY GRANT TODAY>>>>SO HAPPY
> thank you all the forum members who supported and guided me throughout the process.Without you I could not apply on my own. Not to mention the happiness of saving the bucks I could have lost at the hands of immigration consultants,With your support I never needed one
> All the very best of luck to those who are waiting for the visa.
> 
> AND YES HAPPINESS IS NOT COMPLETE WITHOUT FIRETOY STAMP


Congratulations


----------



## dchiniwal

Vincentluf said:


> Hi G D Singh, Thanks
> 
> I know I need to fill this form but where should I send it?


Details are mentioned in your grant letter.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

My wife has travelled to US 2 times, first time for 5 months and second time for 3 weeks on B1 visa. Do I need PCC from US for her ?


----------



## jerry9

PkBlr said:


> Just received the most awaited email *GRANT*.
> 
> Was pretty fast for me. Applied on 23Nov, CO on 4th Dec. Front loaded everything.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> -Pk


*Congrats PkBlr....! Wish you good Luck!*


----------



## jerry9

khanash said:


> WOOOOWWWW>>>>>
> I GOT MY GRANT TODAY>>>>SO HAPPY
> thank you all the forum members who supported and guided me throughout the process.Without you I could not apply on my own. Not to mention the happiness of saving the bucks I could have lost at the hands of immigration consultants,With your support I never needed one
> All the very best of luck to those who are waiting for the visa.
> 
> AND YES HAPPINESS IS NOT COMPLETE WITHOUT FIRETOY STAMP


Congrats khanash....! Wish you good Luck for ur future!


----------



## jerry9

deepajose said:


> My CO is from the same team... I guess we just need to wait....


My CO is also from the same team


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

My wife travelled to US two times, first for 4 months and second for 3 weeks on B1 visa. Do we need PCC for her from US ?


----------



## whatdoumean

ratnesh.nagori said:


> My wife travelled to US two times, first for 4 months and second for 3 weeks on B1 visa. Do we need PCC for her from US ?


Nope. a PCC is needed only if the cumulative period of stay exceeds 12 months.


----------



## jerry9

ratnesh.nagori said:


> My wife travelled to US two times, first for 4 months and second for 3 weeks on B1 visa. Do we need PCC for her from US ?


PCC is only required for the countries where you have lived for more than 12 months .Its mentioned on DIBP site. Check this link http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/ So no need for a US PCC for your wife.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jerry9 said:


> PCC is only required for the countries where you have lived for more than 12 months .Its mentioned on DIBP site. Check this link Character and Penal Clearance Requirements So no need for a US PCC for your wife.


Thanks jerry9


----------



## olways

ratnesh.nagori said:


> My wife travelled to US two times, first for 4 months and second for 3 weeks on B1 visa. Do we need PCC for her from US ?


Officially NO. PCC is required for countries where you stayed a year or more. However, please note that some people in this forum were asked to provide PCC even for periods of 3 to 6months spent in foreign country. So, it depends on your CO. Personally, I would recommend you to wait and see if such requirement is imposed on you by your CO. Most likely, it won't be the case.


----------



## Piyutel

The following is the official version of Govt of Australia on the requirement of Police Clearance Certificate

QUOTE
If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed in this document for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country. 
UNQUOTE

Piyutel


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi All,

I have got my VIC SS approval today and got promoted to this thread 

Im in a situation like many. For the 1st company I dont have offer letter.I have 2 payslips,one form 16, relieving letter and reference letter which i got for ACS. will this suffice? 
these experiences ACS didnt consider. They said not related to the nominated code. Im not claiming any points for this. So is it ok to submit these? 

For the experience im claiming points i have everything(payslips,form 16,offer letter,promotion letters,reference letters)

Thanks in Advance..


----------



## tarangoyal

ratnesh.nagori said:


> My wife has travelled to US 2 times, first time for 5 months and second time for 3 weeks on B1 visa. Do I need PCC from US for her ?


PCC is required for place where your stay was longer than 1 year.. in this case, not needed.


----------



## tarangoyal

Looks like COs have started to take time now for grants. They are not providing early grants like in October and November.

Is it because of the Summer festival which started there   .. seems like someone is bunking office..


----------



## deepajose

Whn form 80 is asked by CO, does that mean that all other documents are in place and requirment is met? Can anyone confirm?

Thanks


----------



## sathish#nsw

rjx said:


> I see, I think your grant is near. Just relax and do some other things to keep you busy. I know how pain full the waiting game is. I too has uploaded everything and till now, I don't know if I have CO allocated or not.


Hi rjx,

Do you have a secondary applicant in your visa application like myself and Rushi... This will help us to know whether the processing time is different for application with secondary applicants.. 

thanks!


----------



## Jango911

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I got 190 Visa Invite and I am filling the visa application form. I couldn't find a place where I can upload my documents. I am just done with filling the form (page 17 of 17 - Self Declaration page) and I don't want to click NEXT button as I just want to know what are the documents that they ask for.
> 
> Please clarify. (i know it is a little blunt question, but many of you would have already submitted your forms by now. So please help !  )


Hi, 

It comes a next step so you need to press the NEXT button 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Jango911

PkBlr said:


> Just received the most awaited email *GRANT*.
> 
> Was pretty fast for me. Applied on 23Nov, CO on 4th Dec. Front loaded everything.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> -Pk


Congrats n all the best for future !!!


----------



## Mroks

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my VIC SS approval today and got promoted to this thread
> 
> Im in a situation like many. For the 1st company I dont have offer letter.I have 2 payslips,one form 16, relieving letter and reference letter which i got for ACS. will this suffice?
> these experiences ACS didnt consider. They said not related to the nominated code. Im not claiming any points for this. So is it ok to submit these?
> 
> For the experience im claiming points i have everything(payslips,form 16,offer letter,promotion letters,reference letters)
> 
> Thanks in Advance..


You have to submit documents only for the experience for which you are claiming points.


----------



## ssaditya

Congrats for the grants today

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Cocopoko

Today my medicals were cleared , lets wait and see what's next


----------



## srmalik

hi,

Just a quick question guys. In my first employment I was employed as a Trainee engineer and was paid a monthly stipend instead of salary. I am claiming trainee engineer experience as well for employment. My salary slips clearly mention stipend instead of salary. Do you think DIBP can object on this matter? Pls advise.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Mroks said:


> You have to submit documents only for the experience for which you are claiming points.


Thank you so much.


----------



## jerry9

Hi Firetoy
I am getting really frustrated now.....this waiting is unbearable now.....don't know what the CO is doing with my application from last 4.5 months......should I call my CO on the number mentioned in his signatures or shall I call DIBP to ask about the current status . The One and only communication I received from my CO was to submit form 1221 which I did last month ? Please advise


----------



## Jango911

tarangoyal said:


> Looks like COs have started to take time now for grants. They are not providing early grants like in October and November.
> 
> Is it because of the Summer festival which started there   .. seems like someone is bunking office..


Yes u r rite and guess WAT V R AT THE RECEIVING END


----------



## Wasee

anyone received mail from CO with TRIM in subject line , can we say after that mail Grant letter is ready almost 

regards,


----------



## srmalik

khanash said:


> WOOOOWWWW>>>>>
> I GOT MY GRANT TODAY>>>>SO HAPPY
> thank you all the forum members who supported and guided me throughout the process.Without you I could not apply on my own. Not to mention the happiness of saving the bucks I could have lost at the hands of immigration consultants,With your support I never needed one
> All the very best of luck to those who are waiting for the visa.
> 
> AND YES HAPPINESS IS NOT COMPLETE WITHOUT FIRETOY STAMP


Congrats Khanash!! Best of luck ahead.


----------



## jerry9

srmalik said:


> hi,
> 
> Just a quick question guys. In my first employment I was employed as a Trainee engineer and was paid a monthly stipend instead of salary. I am claiming trainee engineer experience as well for employment. My salary slips clearly mention stipend instead of salary. Do you think DIBP can object on this matter? Pls advise.


You should only claim the points for the experience mentioned in your skill assessment result letter provided by your assessing authority .if you are currently continuing in the same job with same responsibilities you can claim it till date you are submitting the document or application and you need to have proof for the same. But don't claim points for what has not been evaluated in your skill assessment .


----------



## tarangoyal

deepajose said:


> Whn form 80 is asked by CO, does that mean that all other documents are in place and requirment is met? Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Thanks


Thats a good question 

I was asked form 80 in the end i.e. on 4th December. Still waiting.. No correspondence from CO since then..


----------



## jerry9

Wasee said:


> anyone received mail from CO with TRIM in subject line , can we say after that mail Grant letter is ready almost
> 
> regards,


TRIM means - The Requirement is Mandatory. Is there any document on your e visa page which shows TRIM as status or has you CO requested for any documents in the email you have received . If yes, kindly submit that document as soon as possible. If you have any doubts about the subject line of the email received, Kindly clarify it with your CO through email(preferably) or via phone.


----------



## jerry9

tarangoyal said:


> Thats a good question
> 
> I was asked form 80 in the end i.e. on 4th December. Still waiting.. No correspondence from CO since then..


same here! no correspondence since the submission of one additional doc.


----------



## whatdoumean

Firetoy: Need this weeks prediction on Grants!


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Dear Firetoy, 

I logged into my visa page last night and it says underneath the list "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." and requested to "Complete Character assessment" . 

Does it mean that my Medical is cleared? 
My agent also sent the form-80 on 28 Nov. Then wht can be the reason for asking that again? 

Would you please light on me? 

Simmi_mahmud


----------



## jerry9

whatdoumean said:


> Firetoy: Need this weeks prediction on Grants!


Firetoy: could you please share the predictions!


----------



## Wasee

jerry9 said:


> TRIM means - The Requirement is Mandatory. Is there any document on your e visa page which shows TRIM as status or has you CO requested for any documents in the email you have received . If yes, kindly submit that document as soon as possible. If you have any doubts about the subject line of the email received, Kindly clarify it with your CO through email(preferably) or via phone.



thanks for feedback,
i have submitted all documents which are requested by CO and status on e-visa page is received. no TRIM status on e-visa page. and also CO mention in mail that he is processing the claim in application i have made and let me know if any further information required.


----------



## jerry9

simmi_mahmud said:


> Dear Firetoy,
> 
> I logged into my visa page last night and it says underneath the list "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." and requested to "Complete Character assessment" .
> 
> Does it mean that my Medical is cleared?
> My agent also sent the form-80 on 28 Nov. Then wht can be the reason for asking that again?
> 
> Would you please light on me?
> 
> Simmi_mahmud


Yes, it means that the medicals are clear . 
Just complete the form 80 with the details and send/also upload it .... Your CO might have requested it again with the latest details or the document might have got corrupted while uploading last time.


----------



## amitw

olways said:


> Officially NO. PCC is required for countries where you stayed a year or more. However, please note that some people in this forum were asked to provide PCC even for periods of 3 to 6months spent in foreign country. So, it depends on your CO. Personally, I would recommend you to wait and see if such requirement is imposed on you by your CO. Most likely, it won't be the case.


And mine is one such case. I've been to USA 5 times on B1 between 2007 and 2009. But my total stay is less than 6 months. Still CO asked me to get USA PCC.
I replied to her and asked why am I being requested to get USA PCC when the rule says it's for more than 12 months. To which, she replied saying It's because you've mentioned frequent business travels in your Form 80, but if the total stay is less than 12 months then you don’t need to get USA PCC.
I've replied her again giving the exact number of days for each travel and showing it's less than 6 months. Hope she accepts it. 
I don’t mind getting a USA PCC. But it would delay the processing by at least 2 months


----------



## is5yk

Hi everyone 

Ism a silent observer in this forum and I would like to ask a question from you , I have assigned a case officer on 13 nov she has requested me two additional documents which is my old passport copy and PCC , to get my PCC it took 18 days and I have submit my documents on 7 dec .

Can Anyone can tell me normally how long does a case officer take to grant a visa after submitting the additional documents .



Kind regards
Is5y


----------



## praveenreddy

is5yk said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Ism a silent observer in this forum and I would like to ask a question from you , I have assigned a case officer on 13 nov she has requested me two additional documents which is my old passport copy and PCC , to get my PCC it took 18 days and I have submit my documents on 7 dec .
> 
> Anyone can guess how long does my case officer grant my visa?
> 
> Please any suggestions
> 
> Kind regards
> Is5y


Hi

It depends on case to case so just relax now as you have done everything from your end and just wait for your turn which may come in near future.

Can u plz update us your co until as and team and date of lodgement.


----------



## Jango911

srmalik said:


> hi,
> 
> Just a quick question guys. In my first employment I was employed as a Trainee engineer and was paid a monthly stipend instead of salary. I am claiming trainee engineer experience as well for employment. My salary slips clearly mention stipend instead of salary. Do you think DIBP can object on this matter? Pls advise.


Hi Malik,

Had you been assessed though ACS it would have directly deducted as per their new policy, however in case of EA I guess its still pretty tricky as EA may consdier it but we don't know how do COs take it may be some senior expat or moderator may be able to comment better over it :fingerscrossed:

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## amandawilliams

misguided said:


> I am the primary applicant and am not claiming points for my partner . Do I need my partner's IELTS for applying for 189?


If you are not claiming points for your partner, then your partner doesn't need to give IELTS. Your partner does however have to give proof of language ability, so you can provide a letter from his/her school that he/she has completed his studies in english language. The example below shows a letter from the university/college, but you could use the same format to get the letter from your partner's school.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/1714329-post10.html


----------



## Jango911

Wasee said:


> anyone received mail from CO with TRIM in subject line , can we say after that mail Grant letter is ready almost
> 
> regards,


Hi Wasee,

Not an email but one of my document showed TRIM in the earlier systems before the weekend activity now its clear . . . 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Piyutel

Well argued truth. All the best. Hope you will get the grant soon.
Piyutel


----------



## jerry9

amitw said:


> And mine is one such case. I've been to USA 5 times on B1 between 2007 and 2009. But my total stay is less than 6 months. Still CO asked me to get USA PCC.
> I replied to her and asked why am I being requested to get USA PCC when the rule says it's for more than 12 months. To which, she replied saying It's because you've mentioned frequent business travels in your Form 80, but if the total stay is less than 12 months then you don’t need to get USA PCC.
> I've replied her again giving the exact number of days for each travel and showing it's less than 6 months. Hope she accepts it.
> I don’t mind getting a USA PCC. But it would delay the processing by at least 2 months


Understand what you are saying here ... but it is always advisable to provide the documents which your CO requests to avoid any assessment delays and to avoid any circumstances which could affect your application.
It all depends upon the case to case and what the case officer requires to assess your application


----------



## Jango911

Hi Guys,

When Form 80 & 1221 are uploaded for all over 18 applicants, then why the link to complete the character assessment for this individual is appearing . . . 

Do I need to check with the CO . . . a call may be . . . should I sit back & relax.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## jerry9

Jango911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When Form 80 & 1221 are uploaded for all over 18 applicants, then why the link to complete the character assessment for this individual is appearing . . .
> 
> Do I need to check with the CO . . . a call may be . . . should I sit back & relax.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Just ignore that , its normal... its a system glitch.... its showing for me also..... i have confirmed it from DIBP as well by calling.....just sit and relax for the magic to happen(wait for the golden mail)


----------



## nardecap

Hi Friends,

My clinic in Singapore is saying they have some issue with uploading medical reports since the system upgrade by DIBP and not sure by when they will be able to upload the reports. 

On the other hand other clinics in the city are saying they don't have this issue. I am thinking of abandoing the current clinic in between and go to some other clinic and get the medicals done again. 

Do you think it is possible? 

When i check the medical status online it shows X-RAY completed and Medical/HIV ias 'Incomplete'. Not sure what to do? 

I seek your guidance here.

Thanks,
Cheers.


----------



## is5yk

praveenreddy said:


> Hi
> 
> It depends on case to case so just relax now as you have done everything from your end and just wait for your turn which may come in near future.
> 
> Can u plz update us your co until as and team and date of lodgement.


I have lodged my application 10/10/2013 (190 visa) 

Case officer assigned 13/11/2013 

Same day requested for additional documents

Case officer RO team 23 GSM Adelaide 

Will I be able to get my grant before x mas ? 

Regards 
Is5y


----------



## nardecap

nardecap said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> My clinic in Singapore is saying they have some issue with uploading medical reports since the system upgrade by DIBP and not sure by when they will be able to upload the reports.
> 
> On the other hand other clinics in the city are saying they don't have this issue. I am thinking of abandoing the current clinic in between and go to some other clinic and get the medicals done again.
> 
> Do you think it is possible?
> 
> When i check the medical status online it shows X-RAY completed and Medical/HIV ias 'Incomplete'. Not sure what to do?
> 
> I seek your guidance here.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.


Hi Friends,

After making some noise the clinic said they changed their Internet browser from IE to Chrome and it is working fine for them. They should be able to upload the results by tomorrow evening.

It is a relief.

Thanks.
Cheers.


----------



## praveenreddy

is5yk said:


> I have lodged my application 10/10/2013 (190 visa)
> 
> Case officer assigned 13/11/2013
> 
> Same day requested for additional documents
> 
> Case officer RO team 23 GSM Adelaide
> 
> Will I be able to get my grant before x mas ?
> 
> Regards
> Is5y



Yes will keep our hopes high that we get our grants by X-mas. Best of Luck for both of us and for all people who are waiting fro thier grants.:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ahappystone

Firetoy: could you please share the predictions!


----------



## Jango911

ahappystone said:


> Firetoy: could you please share the predictions!


Firetoy: could you please share the predictions! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rjx

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi rjx,
> 
> Do you have a secondary applicant in your visa application like myself and Rushi... This will help us to know whether the processing time is different for application with secondary applicants..
> 
> thanks!


Yes, I have secondary applicant. My wife and 2 daughter.


----------



## amitw

jerry9 said:


> Understand what you are saying here ... but it is always advisable to provide the documents which your CO requests to avoid any assessment delays and to avoid any circumstances which could affect your application.
> It all depends upon the case to case and what the case officer requires to assess your application


I respectfully disagree. I think it's advisable to ask for the clarification for anything that is not as per the rules. Had I started with my USA PCC, without asking any clarification for it, my application processing would have been delayed by at least 2 months. Asking CO and then clarifying the situation, has saved that time for me.


----------



## saintkamy

Ben 10 said:


> what happn to your case ?


Buddy im planning to fly around 10 jan


----------



## Maverick7185

amitw said:


> I respectfully disagree. I think it's advisable to ask for the clarification for anything that is not as per the rules. Had I started with my USA PCC, without asking any clarification for it, my application processing would have been delayed by at least 2 months. Asking CO and then clarifying the situation, has saved that time for me.


Hi AmitW,

I totally agree with you. DIBP rules and policies should drive any such action and it is always preferred to calrify with CO before proceeding with arranging PCC blindly.


----------



## deepajose

praveenreddy said:


> Yes will keep our hopes high that we get our grants by X-mas. Best of Luck for both of us and for all people who are waiting fro thier grants.:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Lets hope all pending apps they will wind up before heading for the holidays..


----------



## jerry9

amitw said:


> I respectfully disagree. I think it's advisable to ask for the clarification for anything that is not as per the rules. Had I started with my USA PCC, without asking any clarification for it, my application processing would have been delayed by at least 2 months. Asking CO and then clarifying the situation, has saved that time for me.


Not sure for what reason your CO has asked for US PCC , your CO already has the travel dates mentioned in information you have provided.Its totally their discretion to ask for the information/document for assessing your case,but as long as you can convince your CO, its fine .*Is your CO convinced that you don't need to provide the US PCC*? Did you get a confirmation from CO that the clarification you have provided is OK.
I wish your CO accepts the clarification you have provided.


----------



## 190applicant

*National identity documents*

Hi All,

I have some confusion about national identity documents.
Form 1436 have question reqgarding whether applicant have any national identity documents ?
In INDIA can we call PAN card, Adhaar card, driving licence as National identity documents ?

Thanks in Advance,


----------



## FaizanBaig

tintin_papay said:


> Please let us know, if anyone is AU, have done/ or doing the medicals and experiences.



Dear Expats

I have few confusion, My total work experience in more than 5 years now in IT feild, based on this I have applied for State Sponsorship Western Australia. I scored 6 band in ilets. My ACS assessment was done in 2012 with four years of experience for ANCZO code 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer). 

My confusion is, do I need to go for ACS assesment again to make it for 5 years experienec to be able to claim 10 marks for experience?? 

I have already lodge my application for State Sponorship with floowing points breakup

Age 30
Education 15
Experience 10 (based on 5 years)
State Sponorship 5

= 60 total


----------



## manilaoz

Jango911 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When Form 80 & 1221 are uploaded for all over 18 applicants, then why the link to complete the character assessment for this individual is appearing . . .
> 
> Do I need to check with the CO . . . a call may be . . . should I sit back & relax.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Hi--

That is fine if you have uploaded the forms. Mine automatically showed ' organize character evidence after frontloading Form 80 and PCC. Everything turned out well after all.. Your grant is on its way!!


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

amitw said:


> I respectfully disagree. I think it's advisable to ask for the clarification for anything that is not as per the rules. Had I started with my USA PCC, without asking any clarification for it, my application processing would have been delayed by at least 2 months. Asking CO and then clarifying the situation, has saved that time for me.


I Agree... If they ask for something that is not required by law or not mentioned in the rule... then you should raise a question... I understand they can cause a delay in processing...however that does not mean we owe them...They are processors at the end of the day...Its like the bouncer outside the clubs think he is the owner of that club...At the end of the day he is just a bouncer... no disrespect towards the profession ...It is towards the individual..


----------



## manilaoz

FaizanBaig said:


> Dear Expats
> 
> I have few confusion, My total work experience in more than 5 years now in IT feild, based on this I have applied for State Sponsorship Western Australia. I scored 6 band in ilets. My ACS assessment was done in 2012 with four years of experience for ANCZO code 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer).
> 
> My confusion is, do I need to go for ACS assesment again to make it for 5 years experienec to be able to claim 10 marks for experience??
> 
> I have already lodge my application for State Sponorship with floowing points breakup
> 
> Age 30
> Education 15
> Experience 10 (based on 5 years)
> State Sponorship 5
> 
> = 60 total


Hi! Congratulations on your progress!! Regarding your concern I'd say as long as you have not been issued an invitation you can always update and upgrade your EOI. But once you've been invited, your EOI is automatically suspended and you will need to provide every evidence you claimed in EOI.

Goodluck to you!


----------



## amitw

jerry9 said:


> Not sure for what reason your CO has asked for US PCC , your CO already has the travel dates mentioned in information you have provided.Its totally their discretion to ask for the information/document for assessing your case,but as long as you can convince your CO, its fine .*Is your CO convinced that you don't need to provide the US PCC*? Did you get a confirmation from CO that the clarification you have provided is OK.
> I wish your CO accepts the clarification you have provided.


I think they're overloaded with work and don't always have time to calculate the applicant’s each country stay duration, etc.
I had also mentioned my trips to Israel and Singapore, but PCC wasn’t requested for those countries. 
But I’ve been to USA 5 times, so CO might have thought it’s more than 12 months. 
Here's the copied text from CO’s mail.. Hope it helps:


“_I confirm that the reason for the Police Clearance (USA) is being requested is due to information recorded in the Form 80 where it states at Question 45 that you were in the United States for Business for an extended period. I have attached your Form 80 for your reference.
Please confirm the actual periods you were in the United States and if this is less than 12 months in a 10 year period you will not need to provide a Police Clearance from the USA.”_


----------



## hassan110

If your are currently with same employer as you were at the time of assessment then take latest Employer letter stating his roles and responsibilities clearly. As you has not changed your job and is working with the same employer, you does not need to get any Re-Assessment done by ACS. NO NEED at all.

Just use the assessment letter (your old experience letter you submitted at the time of assessment and along with that give your latest experience letter from same employer) + latest salary slip + tax document. Its clear case. No problem.

but if you have changed your employer after assessment and you need to claim for experience after assessment with different employer which was not included in your assessment letter then definitely you need re-assessment.

I may be wrong as it is my personal ideas. Senior can comments on it 




FaizanBaig said:


> Dear Expats
> 
> I have few confusion, My total work experience in more than 5 years now in IT feild, based on this I have applied for State Sponsorship Western Australia. I scored 6 band in ilets. My ACS assessment was done in 2012 with four years of experience for ANCZO code 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer).
> 
> My confusion is, do I need to go for ACS assesment again to make it for 5 years experienec to be able to claim 10 marks for experience??
> 
> I have already lodge my application for State Sponorship with floowing points breakup
> 
> Age 30
> Education 15
> Experience 10 (based on 5 years)
> State Sponorship 5
> 
> = 60 total


----------



## amitw

190applicant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have some confusion about national identity documents.
> Form 1436 have question reqgarding whether applicant have any national identity documents ?
> In INDIA can we call PAN card, Adhaar card, driving licence as National identity documents ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance,


No, we dont have any national identity document in India.
AADHAR is not yet approved by govt. as national identity.


----------



## khanash

Thnk you everybody for such warm wishes...
those who are worried that team 8 is slow then im telling you my CO was from team8 LG...
I got it pretty fast....
Rushi and jerry you will also get your before Christmas...
best of luck and all the good wishes to my fellow members and May Allah bless you with the golden email soon


----------



## Cocopoko

khanash said:


> Thnk you everybody for such warm wishes...
> those who are worried that team 8 is slow then im telling you my CO was from team8 LG...
> I got it pretty fast....
> Rushi and jerry you will also get your before Christmas...
> best of luck and all the good wishes to my fellow members and May Allah bless you with the golden email soon


Congratulations Khanash 

We all hope that COs concentrate on all the pending files , to be granted this week 
or the next week :fingerscrossed:

Its gonna be a wonderful Christmas present for everyone


----------



## Sai2Aus

amitw said:


> No, we dont have any national identity document in India.
> AADHAR is not yet approved by govt. as national identity.


If so for national identity documents what is to be uploaded? Pan card or Driving license not considered?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

khanash said:


> Thnk you everybody for such warm wishes...
> those who are worried that team 8 is slow then im telling you my CO was from team8 LG...
> I got it pretty fast....
> Rushi and jerry you will also get your before Christmas...
> best of luck and all the good wishes to my fellow members and May Allah bless you with the golden email soon


Congrats khanash..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## suman.cuet

simmi_mahmud said:


> Dear Firetoy,
> 
> I logged into my visa page last night and it says underneath the list "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." and requested to "Complete Character assessment" .
> 
> Does it mean that my Medical is cleared?
> My agent also sent the form-80 on 28 Nov. Then wht can be the reason for asking that again?
> 
> Would you please light on me?
> 
> Simmi_mahmud


its clear for you, others correct me if i m wrong


----------



## jayptl

hi i need help about pcc

well for PCC, today i went PSK but they told me to show letter of asking documents by CO, they didnt do before CO allocation...they didnt issue pcc before CO allocaation...in Gujarat

I also went to local police station, they issued PCC IN JUST word format with normal police inspector stamp.. on the spot...I asked PI they told many people from canada aus do come and make certi from us


which is acceptable PSK or Local police station? 

which is acccpeted??? Shud I wait for CO to go with PSK... 

or *it is accepted by local police station?*


----------



## cooloz82

190 visa are mostly processed by only by some teams and that team processing is slow recently


----------



## thinkpanther

jayptl said:


> hi i need help about pcc
> 
> well for PCC, today i went PSK but they told me to show letter of asking documents by CO, they didnt do before CO allocation...they didnt issue pcc before CO allocaation...in Gujarat
> 
> I also went to local police station, they issued PCC IN JUST word format with normal police inspector stamp.. on the spot...I asked PI they told many people from canada aus do come and make certi from us
> 
> which is acceptable PSK or Local police station?
> 
> which is acccpeted??? Shud I wait for CO to go with PSK...
> 
> or it is accepted by local police station?


Only passport related PCC is valid. Polls don't submit police station issued doc


----------



## ku_ind

jayptl said:


> hi i need help about pcc
> 
> well for PCC, today i went PSK but they told me to show letter of asking documents by CO, they didnt do before CO allocation...they didnt issue pcc before CO allocaation...in Gujarat
> 
> I also went to local police station, they issued PCC IN JUST word format with normal police inspector stamp.. on the spot...I asked PI they told many people from canada aus do come and make certi from us
> 
> which is acceptable PSK or Local police station?
> 
> which is acccpeted??? Shud I wait for CO to go with PSK...
> 
> or it is accepted by local police station?


Only pcc from psk is valid


----------



## samivet12006

I have received my golden grant E-mail today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
thank you for all of you guys &for your useful information & your help
my time line is:
EOI(9/8/2013)
QLD SS(28/8/2013)
VISA LODG.(12/10/2013)
MEDICAL(6/11/2013)
CO (A.C) team 611/11/2013)
grant:11/12/2013


----------



## Alnaibii

Bravo!


----------



## Cocopoko

samivet12006 said:


> I have received my golden grant E-mail today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> thank you for all of you guys &for your useful information & your help
> my time line is:
> EOI(9/8/2013)
> QLD SS(28/8/2013)
> VISA LODG.(12/10/2013)
> MEDICAL(6/11/2013)
> CO (A.C) team 611/11/2013)
> grant:11/12/2013


Congratulations samivet2006 ...did you go with agent or just on your own?


----------



## SandMine

jayptl said:


> hi i need help about pcc
> 
> well for PCC, today i went PSK but they told me to show letter of asking documents by CO, they didnt do before CO allocation...they didnt issue pcc before CO allocaation...in Gujarat
> 
> I also went to local police station, they issued PCC IN JUST word format with normal police inspector stamp.. on the spot...I asked PI they told many people from canada aus do come and make certi from us
> 
> 
> which is acceptable PSK or Local police station?
> 
> which is acccpeted??? Shud I wait for CO to go with PSK...
> 
> or *it is accepted by local police station?*


Hi,

PCC is only issued by PSK. What local police station issues is not the one needed for Visa Processing.

You should find information about PCC from PSK website. I am not sure how do we get the PCC in Gujarat. But in B'lore you just to need download the application form for PCC from the PSK website make an online payment for Rs 500/-. Then go to PSK center along with the original passport and filled up form to PSK center. If the police verification is already done for your passport (i.e. when you initially applied for a passport), then you would get letter (PCC) and also a stamping is done on your passport.

Good luck!


----------



## jayptl

Thnx Sandme

but in PSK they told b4 CO allocation we cant issue PCC without solid proof of authentic requirement?? 

they dont understand visa issue..


----------



## suman.cuet

samivet12006 said:


> I have received my golden grant E-mail today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> thank you for all of you guys &for your useful information & your help
> my time line is:
> EOI(9/8/2013)
> QLD SS(28/8/2013)
> VISA LODG.(12/10/2013)
> MEDICAL(6/11/2013)
> CO (A.C) team 611/11/2013)
> grant:11/12/2013


congrz bro..


----------



## samivet12006

Cocopoko said:


> Congratulations samivet2006 ...did you go with agent or just on your own?


I applied using Australian agent:tea:


----------



## samivet12006

suman.cuet said:


> congrz bro..


Thank you &ISA you will obtain your grant soon:bounce:


----------



## Jango911

samivet12006 said:


> I have received my golden grant E-mail today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> thank you for all of you guys &for your useful information & your help
> my time line is:
> EOI(9/8/2013)
> QLD SS(28/8/2013)
> VISA LODG.(12/10/2013)
> MEDICAL(6/11/2013)
> CO (A.C) team 611/11/2013)
> grant:11/12/2013


Congrats MATE! :tea:


----------



## talk4good

*Query on specific scenario with 189 visa*

Dear friends, I have a question to y'all. Giving a quick background.....

I have 65 points in total, I received invitation last month and I have submitted docs & paid visa fees recently. I have applied for Analyst programmer(2613) category. Between the ACS assessment stage (July 2013) and Visa lodge (dec 2nd), I changed my job and currently I am a designated Manager. The current responsibilities does not fall under analyst programmer category, however my ACS was assessed for Analyst programmer position (form which I got 15 points). Also, while lodging VISA application, the system ask specific question that is "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" for which I have said 'NO' (naturally coz I am doing PM work and I changed the job recently). 
The question is - How does DIAC reacts to this situation? Does this bother DIAC that I have moved on from Analyst programmer role to PM role but why have I still applied for analyst programmer position? Is there a possibility to reject the application because my current responsibilities are not aligned with 2613 category? Will they ask me to apply for different job category? 

Just worried, please let me know. 

Rony


----------



## thinkpanther

talk4good said:


> Dear friends, I have a question to y'all. Giving a quick background.....
> 
> I have 65 points in total, I received invitation last month and I have submitted docs & paid visa fees recently. I have applied for Analyst programmer(2613) category. Between the ACS assessment stage (July 2013) and Visa lodge (dec 2nd), I changed my job and currently I am a designated Manager. The current responsibilities does not fall under analyst programmer category, however my ACS was assessed for Analyst programmer position (form which I got 15 points). Also, while lodging VISA application, the system ask specific question that is "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" for which I have said 'NO' (naturally coz I am doing PM work and I changed the job recently).
> The question is - How does DIAC reacts to this situation? Does this bother DIAC that I have moved on from Analyst programmer role to PM role but why have I still applied for analyst programmer position? Is there a possibility to reject the application because my current responsibilities are not aligned with 2613 category? Will they ask me to apply for different job category?
> 
> Just worried, please let me know.
> 
> Rony


It should not be am issue if you have worked as analyst programmer in the last 10 years and your acs letter days so. Which occupation did you say is not related to the nomination? Is it only the current one , ie PM? If yes, then there should be no issues. Other employment details should match the points claimed


----------



## talk4good

thinkpanther said:


> It should not be am issue if you have worked as analyst programmer in the last 10 years and your acs letter days so. Which occupation did you say is not related to the nomination? Is it only the current one , ie PM? If yes, then there should be no issues. Other employment details should match the points claimed


Hi Thinkpanther. thanks for your response. 

Yes only the current one is PM and previously I did work as analyst programmer in previous two companies which is pretty much adds up to 15 years.

The concern is that my current responsibilities does not align with the visa category I have applied for (analyst programmer)

Rony.


----------



## Processor

Hi People, 

I was a silent Spec... in this forum all this while. However, I have made up my mind to join this wonderful forum, to help and to get help from all of you.


----------



## suva10

Dear members,
when we submit payslips as proof of our employment, is one payslip per year sufficient.. Are there any general rules regarding the same
Pls advice
thanks


----------



## Alnaibii

Yes, one or two per year should be enough.


----------



## Alnaibii

talk4good said:


> I have 65 points in total, I received invitation last month and I have submitted docs & paid visa fees recently. I have applied for Analyst programmer(2613) category. Between the ACS assessment stage (July 2013) and Visa lodge (dec 2nd), I changed my job and currently I am a designated Manager. The current responsibilities does not fall under analyst programmer category, Rony


If you got the invite, you do not need to worry. Everything is calculated to the day of the invitation - age, experience.


----------



## OZHope

FaizanBaig said:


> Dear Expats
> 
> I have few confusion, My total work experience in more than 5 years now in IT feild, based on this I have applied for State Sponsorship Western Australia. I scored 6 band in ilets. My ACS assessment was done in 2012 with four years of experience for ANCZO code 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer).
> 
> My confusion is, do I need to go for ACS assesment again to make it for 5 years experienec to be able to claim 10 marks for experience??
> 
> I have already lodge my application for State Sponorship with floowing points breakup
> 
> Age 30
> Education 15
> Experience 10 (based on 5 years)
> State Sponorship 5
> 
> = 60 total


Hi Faizan,

This is a bit tricky. Your CO will calculate your points on the basis of assessment and the documents you provide. COs always want to be sure before they grant a visa. In your case, your skill assessment proves 4 years of experience. Why don't you spend a little more to get an updated skill assessment? It shouldn't take much time as you know your assessor name and contact. If you don't do that and claim 10 points, it is most likely that CO will do some additional inquiry (maybe security) which will cost you a lot of time and tension.

So far I've seen that every case is unique as it all depends on CO's approach. From our end, it's better to make the case strong and as viable as possible.

Cheers.


----------



## OZHope

suva10 said:


> Dear members,
> when we submit payslips as proof of our employment, is one payslip per year sufficient.. Are there any general rules regarding the same
> Pls advice
> thanks


Hi Suva10,

Payslips should be supported with some other documents for example: Tax paper, employment certificate from HR, bank statement (if your salary is credited to your bank account) etc. as proof of employment.

Cheers.


----------



## cuzzong

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum. It's great to see the the emotion and passion of Expat fellows here.
I am also waiting for the great moment of 190 visa granted. 

Here my timeline

*Visa 190 60 points*
- Visa lodge: 3/OCT (PC and MED done after 2 days)
- Receive CO (Team 7 Adl) requests for working exp: 12/Nov
- Submitted based on the requests: 25/NOV
- Visa Grant: :fingerscrossed:



With this timeline, could you all let me know when is the possibility the visa granted based on your previous timeline. What are the factors that take the 190 application longer than normal?

Cheers,

CZ


----------



## ahappystone

Could anyone share with me how to call DIBP, their phone number and call process? 

I lodge on 11 Nov, the 7th week is exactly the week of Christmas. Do I still have hope to get my CO assigned before Christmas?


----------



## OZHope

ahappystone said:


> Could anyone share with me how to call DIBP, their phone number and call process?
> 
> I lodge on 11 Nov, the 7th week is exactly the week of Christmas. Do I still have hope to get my CO assigned before Christmas?


Hi,

Please find the required info for you:

General Skilled Migration enquiries

Telephone: +61 1300 364 613 (If calling from abroad).
Phone this number if you have lodged an application for a General Skilled Migration visa, and:

- your application is outside standard processing times
or
- you want to clarify a request from the General Skilled Processing Centres.

Hours of operation
9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time) 

Please remember that the waiting time is long (around 30 minutes) and call cost is significantly higher depending on from where you are calling.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pardee

My CO's answer :: routine checking of your application 

Is not yet to be finalised. 


I think this killing wait will go for some other days.


----------



## olways

Pardee said:


> My CO's answer :: routine checking of your application
> 
> Is not yet to be finalised.
> 
> I think this killing wait will go for some other days.


I am getting exactly the same response from my CO. Applied in July just like you did. Very strange...


----------



## Rushi

khanash said:


> Thnk you everybody for such warm wishes...
> those who are worried that team 8 is slow then im telling you my CO was from team8 LG...
> I got it pretty fast....
> Rushi and jerry you will also get your before Christmas...
> best of luck and all the good wishes to my fellow members and May Allah bless you with the golden email soon



Congtraz khanash...and thanks for the wish 

Rushi


----------



## whatdoumean

I have a CO since a week but, he/she hasn't even contacted me yet! wonder what's going on...


----------



## ashleigh7

olways said:


> I am getting exactly the same response from my CO. Applied in July just like you did. Very strange...


Wow.. What kind of routine checking?


----------



## goodguy2

Pardee said:


> My CO's answer :: routine checking of your application
> 
> Is not yet to be finalised.
> 
> 
> I think this killing wait will go for some other days.



Hi Pardee,

Swear mate the wait can be daunting.

I know of a guy who also got a similar message from his CO and herez the message 

“I refer to your application for a Skilled - Independent (SI 189) visa and wish to advise that I am your Case Officer.

Your application is currently undergoing routine processing and this will take some considerable time. Please note that if we require any further information, we will contact you accordingly.”

Plz make note of “routine processing” and “considerable time” Does this means verification is going to happen for this particular applicant?

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## suva10

Thnz ozhope.. i m trying to get 2 payslips per year, compensation benefits letter(every year if i have) , 2 month bnk stmts per year, form 16, tax docs if any.
I hope that together is sufficient proof for CO?




OZHope said:


> Hi Suva10,
> 
> Payslips should be supported with some other documents for example: Tax paper, employment certificate from HR, bank statement (if your salary is credited to your bank account) etc. as proof of employment.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Rushi

HI ALL
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Today my IMMI account status shows as "GRANTED" and GRANT LETTER CREATED on 12th Dec 2013......for me and my spouse.. Is that the status stage happened after the grant??

Let me know guys.... Waiting for your reply....:hippie::hippie::hippie:

But still we dint receive a confirmation letter... Hopefully my agent must have received it....


Rushi


----------



## epahuja

Hi, you guys rock. My timeline. ..

EA Assessment 1st july
2633
Eoi 27 july
Ielts 27 july 60
Invite 1- 190 SA 11 sept- expired 11 nov
Ielts 15 aug 70
Eoi 2 - 18 oct, invite 2 dec
Submitted 5th dec

My agent is trying to download health letter with hap id so I can go for medical 
Tests, but he tells me that diac online processes changed last week now we have to submit health declaration online and then take printout of receipt. .. is he fibbing?


----------



## olways

ashleigh7 said:


> Wow.. What kind of routine checking?


I wish I knew it. CO's emails are quite vague and short. He has not clarified what is included in these checks.


----------



## nardecap

Rushi said:


> HI ALL
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Today my IMMI account status shows as "GRANTED" and GRANT LETTER CREATED on 12th Dec 2013......for me and my spouse.. Is that the status stage happened after the grant??
> 
> Let me know guys.... Waiting for your reply....:hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> But still we dint receive a confirmation letter... Hopefully my agent must have received it....
> 
> 
> Rushi


Hi Rushi,

I am yet to get the golden mail. But, i guess that should be the case. So congrats buddy and start preparing for a party.. Enjoy...

Cheers.


----------



## weel

Rushi said:


> HI ALL
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Today my IMMI account status shows as "GRANTED" and GRANT LETTER CREATED on 12th Dec 2013......for me and my spouse.. Is that the status stage happened after the grant??
> 
> Let me know guys.... Waiting for your reply....:hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> But still we dint receive a confirmation letter... Hopefully my agent must have received it....
> 
> 
> Rushi


Congratz Rushi.. it's a party time for your family..


----------



## expat2aus

Rushi said:


> HI ALL
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Today my IMMI account status shows as "GRANTED" and GRANT LETTER CREATED on 12th Dec 2013......for me and my spouse.. Is that the status stage happened after the grant??
> 
> Let me know guys.... Waiting for your reply....:hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> But still we dint receive a confirmation letter... Hopefully my agent must have received it....
> 
> 
> Rushi


Hi Congrats!

I have also applied through an agent. How did you check the status? My agent has the password. As per the policy, he is not revealing it. I don't know how to check the status. Please reply.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rushi

nardecap said:


> Hi Rushi,
> 
> I am yet to get the golden mail. But, i guess that should be the case. So congrats buddy and start preparing for a party.. Enjoy...
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks a lot nardecap :whoo::whoo:

Rushi


----------



## dchiniwal

Rushi said:


> HI ALL
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Today my IMMI account status shows as "GRANTED" and GRANT LETTER CREATED on 12th Dec 2013......for me and my spouse.. Is that the status stage happened after the grant??
> 
> Let me know guys.... Waiting for your reply....:hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> But still we dint receive a confirmation letter... Hopefully my agent must have received it....
> 
> 
> Rushi


Congratulations,

u can verify online here with TRN number
https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


----------



## Rushi

expat2aus said:


> Hi Congrats!
> 
> I have also applied through an agent. How did you check the status? My agent has the password. As per the policy, he is not revealing it. I don't know how to check the status. Please reply.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


We just imported our application using IMMI site and its status shows as "GRANTED"... But we cant view the Grant letter as we do not have credentials...
Not sure mate.. we may need to wait until our agent confirms...
Let see what will happen within next few hours....

Rushi


----------



## s_kumar16

Rushi said:


> We just imported our application using IMMI site and its status shows as "GRANTED"... But we cant view the Grant letter as we do not have credentials...
> Not sure mate.. we may need to wait until our agent confirms...
> Let see what will happen within next few hours....
> 
> Rushi


Hey rushi,
Congrats....


----------



## nardecap

Rushi said:


> Thanks a lot nardecap :whoo::whoo:
> 
> Rushi


Hi Rushi,

My friend, just a thanks will not do. Am i invited to the party mate? Or you wish to join my party. Just got the 'IMMI Grant Notification' mail..:whoo::whoo:

Very happy and thanks to everyone the forum for all the guidance they have provided.

Thanks,
Cheers.


----------



## weel

nardecap said:


> Hi Rushi,
> 
> My friend, just a thanks will not do. Am i invited to the party mate? Or you wish to join my party. Just got the 'IMMI Grant Notification' mail..:whoo::whoo:
> 
> Very happy and thanks to everyone the forum for all the guidance they have provided.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.


Congratulations nardecap..


----------



## Rushi

nardecap said:


> Hi Rushi,
> 
> My friend, just a thanks will not do. Am i invited to the party mate? Or you wish to join my party. Just got the 'IMMI Grant Notification' mail..:whoo::whoo:
> 
> Very happy and thanks to everyone the forum for all the guidance they have provided.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.



Wow....let’s celebrate together.... Congratz buddy....:whoo::whoo:

Rushi


----------



## dchiniwal

nardecap said:


> Hi Rushi,
> 
> My friend, just a thanks will not do. Am i invited to the party mate? Or you wish to join my party. Just got the 'IMMI Grant Notification' mail..:whoo::whoo:
> 
> Very happy and thanks to everyone the forum for all the guidance they have provided.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.


congratulations


----------



## Sazzad H

nardecap said:


> Hi Rushi,
> 
> My friend, just a thanks will not do. Am i invited to the party mate? Or you wish to join my party. Just got the 'IMMI Grant Notification' mail..:whoo::whoo:
> 
> Very happy and thanks to everyone the forum for all the guidance they have provided.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.


Congrats Nardecap!!!....can you pls share your CO details...


----------



## Sazzad H

Rushi said:


> Wow....let’s celebrate together.... Congratz buddy....:whoo::whoo:
> 
> Rushi


Congrats Rushi...all the best.


----------



## Rushi

Sazzad H said:


> Congrats Rushi...all the best.


Thanks Sazzad.....and wish u a speedy grant too.....:hippie::hippie:

Rushi


----------



## jerry9

Rushi said:


> HI ALL
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Today my IMMI account status shows as "GRANTED" and GRANT LETTER CREATED on 12th Dec 2013......for me and my spouse.. Is that the status stage happened after the grant??
> 
> Let me know guys.... Waiting for your reply....:hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> But still we dint receive a confirmation letter... Hopefully my agent must have received it....
> 
> 
> Rushi



Congrats Rushi! Finally its time for you to celebrate.....great to hear the news .....your Grant Letter must have been received by your agent... Wish you good luck for your future ahead! Party hard!


----------



## BasCW

Rushi said:


> HI ALL
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Today my IMMI account status shows as "GRANTED" and GRANT LETTER CREATED on 12th Dec 2013......for me and my spouse.. Is that the status stage happened after the grant??
> 
> Let me know guys.... Waiting for your reply....:hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> But still we dint receive a confirmation letter... Hopefully my agent must have received it....
> 
> 
> Rushi


Awesome News Rushi, congratulations!!


----------



## Rushi

jerry9 said:


> Congrats Rushi! Finally its time for you to celebrate.....great to hear the news .....your Grant Letter must have been received by your agent... Wish you good luck for your future ahead! Party hard!



Thanks Jerry9.. You will receive your Christmas gift very soon :hippie::hippie:

Good Luck

Rushi


----------



## jerry9

nardecap said:


> Hi Rushi,
> 
> My friend, just a thanks will not do. Am i invited to the party mate? Or you wish to join my party. Just got the 'IMMI Grant Notification' mail..:whoo::whoo:
> 
> Very happy and thanks to everyone the forum for all the guidance they have provided.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.


Hey Congrats ! Good Luck ...happy for you man....where's the party !


----------



## goodguy2

Rushi said:


> HI ALL
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Today my IMMI account status shows as "GRANTED" and GRANT LETTER CREATED on 12th Dec 2013......for me and my spouse.. Is that the status stage happened after the grant??
> 
> Let me know guys.... Waiting for your reply....:hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> But still we dint receive a confirmation letter... Hopefully my agent must have received it....
> 
> 
> Rushi




Many Con’grants’ mate :angel: Party like never before :rapture:

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rushi

BasCW said:


> Awesome News Rushi, congratulations!!


Thanks a lot BasCW :whoo:

Rushi


----------



## jerry9

Rushi said:


> Thanks Jerry9.. You will receive your Christmas gift very soon :hippie::hippie:
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Rushi


Thanks Rushi !


----------



## jerry9

khanash said:


> Thnk you everybody for such warm wishes...
> those who are worried that team 8 is slow then im telling you my CO was from team8 LG...
> I got it pretty fast....
> Rushi and jerry you will also get your before Christmas...
> best of luck and all the good wishes to my fellow members and May Allah bless you with the golden email soon


Thanks for the Wish khanash!


----------



## Rushi

goodguy2 said:


> Many Con’grants’ mate :angel: Party like never before :rapture:
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hahahaa.... why not buddy?... But still waiting for my agent confirmation... :hippie:

Rushi


----------



## King_of_the_ring

goodguy u and me got the ACS result same day  ?

GREAT


----------



## goodguy2

nardecap said:


> Hi Rushi,
> 
> My friend, just a thanks will not do. Am i invited to the party mate? Or you wish to join my party. Just got the 'IMMI Grant Notification' mail..:whoo::whoo:
> 
> Very happy and thanks to everyone the forum for all the guidance they have provided.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.



Many Con’grants’ to u nardecap….. That’s excellent news mate…. Wish u the best in everything u do.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

Rushi said:


> Hahahaa.... why not buddy?... But still waiting for my agent confirmation... :hippie:
> 
> Rushi


 Forget ur agent forget confirmation...It says "Granted" and its Granted Granted Granted...pinch urself... it was only yesterday that we were planning to kidnap somebody  ...LOL


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rushi

goodguy2 said:


> Forget ur agent forget confirmation...It says "Granted" and its Granted Granted Granted...pinch urself... it was only yesterday that we were planning to kidnap somebody  ...LOL
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



:lalala::lalala::lalala: let’s hope so....

Rushi


----------



## shahzad_sam

guys,

How and where to track the 189 visa application ?
i think the web has been changed and now it is not accepting TRN number and password, like it use to do previously ?
can anyone please help ?


----------



## NBR

Rushi said:


> We just imported our application using IMMI site and its status shows as "GRANTED"... But we cant view the Grant letter as we do not have credentials...
> Not sure mate.. we may need to wait until our agent confirms...
> Let see what will happen within next few hours....
> 
> Rushi


Congratulation Rushi.


----------



## jerry9

shahzad_sam said:


> guys,
> 
> How and where to track the 189 visa application ?
> i think the web has been changed and now it is not accepting TRN number and password, like it use to do previously ?
> can anyone please help ?


You have to create an ImmiAccount and then import your application using your TRN.
Links:
https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login 

or 

https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/register


----------



## amitw

Sai2Aus said:


> If so for national identity documents what is to be uploaded? Pan card or Driving license not considered?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Nothing. I dont remember exactly, but I guess there is a choice to select 'No' for that.


----------



## Nasho

What a day, woke up to find 3 calls from my agent..... Called back to find a voice saying CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Your goldrn email have arrived....

I got the grant YUPPIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!! 

Thanks to this fabulous forum, and to all the members: ) Thanks to Voitin Walker Davis who has been working on my file since Jan 2013, Thanks to Ramandeep my parallegal.....
I will start a new thread in the forum in Arabic, just to help Arabic speaking people in the process.

C u guys in OZ.....


----------



## goodguy2

*How many Grants today???*

Dear friends,

Till now I've seen only three Grants today - Rushi and nardecap and Nasho (many congratulations mate)....:humble:

Any more Grants today in this forum????


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sazzad H

Still no news from my CO...Provided all the requested docs on 2/12/13. My time line is below...any idea when i can get notification from my beloved CO?


----------



## suman.cuet

Mail from CO...
"Your application is now undergoing mandatory checks that are undertaken by external agencies. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. ......"

How long it takes in avg?


----------



## shahzad_sam

thanks alot Bro




jerry9 said:


> You have to create an ImmiAccount and then import your application using your TRN.
> Links:
> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> or
> 
> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/register


----------



## whatdoumean

Just received a direct grant!!!! OH HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Rushi

whatdoumean said:


> Just received a direct grant!!!! OH HELL YEAH!!!


Wow..happy day mate.. Congratz.....


Rushi


----------



## sathish#nsw

Hi Guys,

I got allocated with case officer Team 4 Adelaide. 

I front loaded all the documents. she mentioned that she is waiting for my health assessment results... I did my medicals 14 days before and still its not been referred.. 


regards,

sathish


----------



## OZHope

Nasho said:


> What a day, woke up to find 3 calls from my agent..... Called back to find a voice saying CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Your goldrn email have arrived....
> 
> I got the grant YUPPIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to this fabulous forum, and to all the members: ) Thanks to Voitin Walker Davis who has been working on my file since Jan 2013, Thanks to Ramandeep my parallegal.....
> I will start a new thread in the forum in Arabic, just to help Arabic speaking people in the process.
> 
> C u guys in OZ.....


Big congratulations to you :humble:eace:


----------



## OZHope

suman.cuet said:


> Mail from CO...
> "Your application is now undergoing mandatory checks that are undertaken by external agencies. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. ......"
> 
> How long it takes in avg?


Sorry to say, but maximum time frame for external check is 12 months, however, this can be over way sooner than that but no prediction date is possible...I hope it'll be over for you soon.

Best of luck.


----------



## OZHope

whatdoumean said:


> Just received a direct grant!!!! OH HELL YEAH!!!


Congratulations


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Hi All,

I filed my EOI on 19th November 2013 .. I did not get any invite yet .. Do I need to bring(extract) my EOI extracted too like other ppl are doing ?

Thanks


----------



## Nasho

whatdoumean said:


> Just received a direct grant!!!! OH HELL YEAH!!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## OZHope

nardecap said:


> Hi Rushi,
> 
> My friend, just a thanks will not do. Am i invited to the party mate? Or you wish to join my party. Just got the 'IMMI Grant Notification' mail..:whoo::whoo:
> 
> Very happy and thanks to everyone the forum for all the guidance they have provided.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.



Big congrats nerdcap


----------



## Nasho

OZHope said:


> Big congrats nerdcap


Congrats!!!! It is a super day YUPPIIII


----------



## jerry9

whatdoumean said:


> Just received a direct grant!!!! OH HELL YEAH!!!


what do you mean ...direct grant ...... congrats bro... wish you best of luck ... have a great life!


----------



## OZHope

Rushi said:


> HI ALL
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Today my IMMI account status shows as "GRANTED" and GRANT LETTER CREATED on 12th Dec 2013......for me and my spouse.. Is that the status stage happened after the grant??
> 
> Let me know guys.... Waiting for your reply....:hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> But still we dint receive a confirmation letter... Hopefully my agent must have received it....
> 
> 
> Rushi


Congratulations Rushi... :humble::humble:


----------



## amitw

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got allocated with case officer Team 4 Adelaide.
> 
> I front loaded all the documents. she mentioned that she is waiting for my health assessment results... I did my medicals 14 days before and still its not been referred..
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> sathish


Is that link for arranging medicals still there for you ?


----------



## jerry9

Nasho said:


> What a day, woke up to find 3 calls from my agent..... Called back to find a voice saying CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Your goldrn email have arrived....
> 
> I got the grant YUPPIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to this fabulous forum, and to all the members: ) Thanks to Voitin Walker Davis who has been working on my file since Jan 2013, Thanks to Ramandeep my parallegal.....
> I will start a new thread in the forum in Arabic, just to help Arabic speaking people in the process.
> 
> C u guys in OZ.....


congrats nasho! wishing you all the Best!


----------



## msohaibkhan

Nasho said:


> What a day, woke up to find 3 calls from my agent..... Called back to find a voice saying CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Your goldrn email have arrived....
> 
> I got the grant YUPPIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to this fabulous forum, and to all the members: ) Thanks to Voitin Walker Davis who has been working on my file since Jan 2013, Thanks to Ramandeep my parallegal.....
> I will start a new thread in the forum in Arabic, just to help Arabic speaking people in the process.
> 
> C u guys in OZ.....


Congrats


----------



## OZHope

King_of_the_ring said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I filed my EOI on 19th November 2013 .. I did not get any invite yet .. Do I need to bring(extract) my EOI extracted too like other ppl are doing ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

I didn't understand about what you mean by EOI extraction.

However, to my knowledge EOI invitation depends on:

1) Your total point claim (60 or more)
2) Number of applicants with equal to your points or more
3) Immigration's decision on how many invitations they will send for a particular skill.
If you share your details here then we would be able to give some specific info.

Cheers mate.


----------



## msohaibkhan

whatdoumean said:


> Just received a direct grant!!!! OH HELL YEAH!!!


Congrats


----------



## Sai2Aus

Congrats Nasho,Rushi,whatdoyoumean,and nardecap..


----------



## nardecap

weel said:


> Congratulations nardecap..


Thanks weel, best of luck for your grant. Hopefully you should be having it soon enough.

Thanks.
Cheers.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

I meant ... all guys are talking about extracting their EOI application from old website to the new one ? What does it mean ? Is it applicable for those ppl who do not get an invite yet ? or that's only for those guys who already filed their visas ?


----------



## Sai2Aus

amitw said:


> Nothing. I dont remember exactly, but I guess there is a choice to select 'No' for that.


In form 80 also we should leave it blank and say No? can I give adhaar card as reference?


----------



## nardecap

Rushi said:


> Wow....let’s celebrate together.... Congratz buddy....:whoo::whoo:
> 
> Rushi


Yes my friend. We must celebrate this. Best of luck. Hopefully you will have a prosperous and fruitful future in OZ land.

Thanks,
Cheers.


----------



## nardecap

dchiniwal said:


> congratulations


Thanks dchiniwal. Really happy.


----------



## sathish#nsw

amitw said:


> Is that link for arranging medicals still there for you ?


Yes, Its still appears for me on my document upload page..

sathish


----------



## nardecap

Sazzad H said:


> Congrats Rushi...all the best.


Hi Friend,

CO was LZ from Team 33 Brisbane. I didn't front load the doc so CO requested them on 16th Nov and uploaded them by 26th Nov and sent them in email as well. But no response from CO. Today medicals were done and grant came in.

Thanks,
Cheers.


----------



## rkn0723

Hi Everyone, 

Need to your help since i am bit confused about the documents i have uploaded. I have applied for the Visa on Nov 14th and uploaded most of the documents recently. The status of the documents changed from ''required'' to received'' as well..At this point of time, i have been following some threads where applicants are attaching certifies copies of documents, whereas, I have colour scanned original documents and uploaded them. Can Some one please let me know ASAP what should i do? 
DO i need to remove the attached docs and get certified copies loaded online?

Thanks & regards,
Sirisha


----------



## nardecap

jerry9 said:


> Hey Congrats ! Good Luck ...happy for you man....where's the party !


Hi Jerry9,

Thanks buddy. Party already going in full swing. I am in Singapore so join in if you are around. Otherwise, this one is due on me and we celebrate once we are in OZ land.

Thanks,
Cheers.


----------



## nardecap

whatdoumean said:


> Just received a direct grant!!!! OH HELL YEAH!!!


Congrats buddy. Enjoy your grant.


----------



## keerthi5

whatdoumean said:


> Just received a direct grant!!!! OH HELL YEAH!!!


Congrats


----------



## Razaqng

Pls everyone I have not been able to login to my evisa since yesterday and I can see people saying they login, how were you able to login. DIBP also stated on their website that the system would be inaccessible from 6th - 18th Dec, 2013.

Kindly assist. Cheers


----------



## nardecap

OZHope said:


> Big congrats nerdcap


Thanks OZHope. Hopefully everyone gets their grant as smoothly and quickly as it happened in my case. GOD bless everyone with this happiness.

Thanks,
Cheers.


----------



## nardecap

Sai2Aus said:


> Congrats Nasho,Rushi,whatdoyoumean,and nardecap..


Thanks Sai2Aus...very happy and excited.


----------



## nardecap

Nasho said:


> Congrats!!!! It is a super day YUPPIIII


Thanks Nasho.


----------



## G D SINGH

nardecap said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> CO was LZ from Team 33 Brisbane. I didn't front load the doc so CO requested them on 16th Nov and uploaded them by 26th Nov and sent them in email as well. But no response from CO. Today medicals were done and grant came in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.


Congratulations..!


----------



## Jango911

Rushi said:


> HI ALL
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Today my IMMI account status shows as "GRANTED" and GRANT LETTER CREATED on 12th Dec 2013......for me and my spouse.. Is that the status stage happened after the grant??
> 
> Let me know guys.... Waiting for your reply....:hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> But still we dint receive a confirmation letter... Hopefully my agent must have received it....
> 
> 
> Rushi


GR8 Rushi :bounce:. . . Where did that status actually popped up . . . my account is also not login in since last night . . .:fingerscrossed:

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## jerry9

rkn0723 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need to your help since i am bit confused about the documents i have uploaded. I have applied for the Visa on Nov 14th and uploaded most of the documents recently. The status of the documents changed from ''required'' to received'' as well..At this point of time, i have been following some threads where applicants are attaching certifies copies of documents, whereas, I have colour scanned original documents and uploaded them. Can Some one please let me know ASAP what should i do?
> DO i need to remove the attached docs and get certified copies loaded online?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Sirisha



Hi Sirisha,

As per my knowledge ,The documents are required to be certified/attested copies of the original.


----------



## G D SINGH

rkn0723 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Need to your help since i am bit confused about the documents i have uploaded. I have applied for the Visa on Nov 14th and uploaded most of the documents recently. The status of the documents changed from ''required'' to received'' as well..At this point of time, i have been following some threads where applicants are attaching certifies copies of documents, whereas, I have colour scanned original documents and uploaded them. Can Some one please let me know ASAP what should i do?
> DO i need to remove the attached docs and get certified copies loaded online?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Sirisha


Hi,

Don't Worry!

You have not done anything wrong. DIBP accepts Color Scanned copies of original documents. Certified copies are only required, if you do not have color scan available.

So don't worry. You do not have to delete any documents you uploaded. Just wait for your Grant..!

All the best..!

Regds
GD


----------



## whatdoumean

Thanks all....this is unbelievable!!!


----------



## G D SINGH

Razaqng said:


> Pls everyone I have not been able to login to my evisa since yesterday and I can see people saying they login, how were you able to login. DIBP also stated on their website that the system would be inaccessible from 6th - 18th Dec, 2013.
> 
> Kindly assist. Cheers


Hi,

You need to create a fresh account and then you can import your previous application by using your TRN.

Dont worry, everything is same. Its just new web portal.

Regds
GD


----------



## goodguy2

whatdoumean said:


> Just received a direct grant!!!! OH HELL YEAH!!!


 Hi whatdoumean,

Do u really mean whatdoumean. Hahahaha.

Excellent news buddy. All the best. Party hard

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rushi

nardecap said:


> Yes my friend. We must celebrate this. Best of luck. Hopefully you will have a prosperous and fruitful future in OZ land.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.


Thanks a lot friend..and wish you the same...:bounce::bounce:
Rushi


----------



## srmalik

jerry9 said:


> Hi Sirisha,
> 
> As per my knowledge ,The documents are required to be certified/attested copies of the original.


Hi

You can do both. Either upload certified copies or upload scanned copies of original so you are fine.


----------



## keerthi5

Congratulations 



Rushi said:


> HI ALL
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Today my IMMI account status shows as "GRANTED" and GRANT LETTER CREATED on 12th Dec 2013......for me and my spouse.. Is that the status stage happened after the grant??
> 
> Let me know guys.... Waiting for your reply....:hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> But still we dint receive a confirmation letter... Hopefully my agent must have received it....
> 
> 
> Rushi


----------



## Jango911

nardecap said:


> Hi Rushi,
> 
> My friend, just a thanks will not do. Am i invited to the party mate? Or you wish to join my party. Just got the 'IMMI Grant Notification' mail..:whoo::whoo:
> 
> Very happy and thanks to everyone the forum for all the guidance they have provided.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.


All the best Nardecap . . . !!! 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## 0z_dream

Hi,
At last, I have applied for the Visa today. 
May i knw what is the acknowledgment we have to receive from them? , Today, my agent just sent me the invoice of payment and my application.

Anna


----------



## G D SINGH

Rushi said:


> HI ALL
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Today my IMMI account status shows as "GRANTED" and GRANT LETTER CREATED on 12th Dec 2013......for me and my spouse.. Is that the status stage happened after the grant??
> 
> Let me know guys.... Waiting for your reply....:hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> But still we dint receive a confirmation letter... Hopefully my agent must have received it....
> 
> 
> Rushi


Congratulations Rushi...!

All the best for your future in the Oz land..!

Regds
GD


----------



## Jango911

Nasho said:


> What a day, woke up to find 3 calls from my agent..... Called back to find a voice saying CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Your goldrn email have arrived....
> 
> I got the grant YUPPIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks to this fabulous forum, and to all the members: ) Thanks to Voitin Walker Davis who has been working on my file since Jan 2013, Thanks to Ramandeep my parallegal.....
> I will start a new thread in the forum in Arabic, just to help Arabic speaking people in the process.
> 
> C u guys in OZ.....


Gr8 News NAsho  . . . All the best for future . . . 

Update ur signatures

Br JaNgZ


----------



## rkn0723

G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't Worry!
> 
> You have not done anything wrong. DIBP accepts Color Scanned copies of original documents. Certified copies are only required, if you do not have color scan available.
> 
> So don't worry. You do not have to delete any documents you uploaded. Just wait for your Grant..!
> 
> All the best..!
> 
> Regds
> GD


Thank You....I was very much worried if i have made a blunder...can u also plz answer the following questions?

1) Do i need to attach the Passport size photo for Self, Husband and my 1 month old Son as well?

2)I have front loaded PCC and other docs too...However, i have not arranged for medicals since i wanted CO to ask for and also that i have recently undergone C Section.

3)With Regard to Form 80 and form 1221, which ones are for applicant and for dependent?

Kindly reply me back,

Thanks Once again,
Sirisha


----------



## Rushi

G D SINGH said:


> Congratulations Rushi...!
> 
> All the best for your future in the Oz land..!
> 
> Regds
> GD



Thanks a lot mate..... :humble::humble:

Rushi


----------



## nardecap

Jango911 said:


> All the best Nardecap . . . !!!
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Thanks mate. All the best to you as well.


----------



## Jango911

whatdoumean said:


> Just received a direct grant!!!! OH HELL YEAH!!!


Gr8 news whatdoumean . . . All the best MATE!!! 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## amitso

olways said:


> I am getting exactly the same response from my CO. Applied in July just like you did. Very strange...


Which team you are allocated? and what is your CO initials?


----------



## rkn0723

srmalik said:


> Hi
> 
> You can do both. Either upload certified copies or upload scanned copies of original so you are fine.


Thank You....


----------



## Rushi

Jango911 said:


> GR8 Rushi :bounce:. . . Where did that status actually popped up . . . my account is also not login in since last night . . .:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Thanks Jango911....It shows next to each person name of your application...Under that it has a link to open the grant letter.. And in my case, grant letter "created date" is set to 12th Dec 2013....:humble:

Hope I didn’t mislead you 

Rushi


----------



## goodguy2

*Enjoy this song*

Hi All :first:

I dedicate this song to everyone in the forum who are always willing to help each other :humble: Congrats to everyone who have got their grants :car:and best wishes to the rest who are waiting for the grants :fish2:

Plz enjoy this ‘True Bluey’ song – Great Southern Land by Icehouse.






Disclaimer – Video/song is not mine 

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## it_engg

whatdoumean said:


> Just received a direct grant!!!! OH HELL YEAH!!!


Mate please share detailed tips to get a direct grant.

Congrats and its time for you to paint the town red !!!


----------



## praskr

Hi All,
I finally received direct grant today. 

My Medicals link was pending for last 2 weeks and finally disappeared today morning and now I got the Grant letter.

*Thank you everyone on this forum for providing valuable information .*


----------



## jerry9

nardecap said:


> Hi Jerry9,
> 
> Thanks buddy. Party already going in full swing. I am in Singapore so join in if you are around. Otherwise, this one is due on me and we celebrate once we are in OZ land.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.


Yes sure, will celebrate in Oz land... will keep in touch ! 
Best wishes!
jerry9


----------



## keerthi5

Congratulations 



praskr said:


> Hi All,
> I finally received direct grant today.
> 
> My Medicals link was pending for last 2 weeks and finally disappeared today morning and now I got the Grant letter.
> 
> *Thank you everyone on this forum for providing valuable information .*


----------



## tarangoyal

Rushi said:


> HI ALL
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Today my IMMI account status shows as "GRANTED" and GRANT LETTER CREATED on 12th Dec 2013......for me and my spouse.. Is that the status stage happened after the grant??
> 
> Let me know guys.... Waiting for your reply....:hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> But still we dint receive a confirmation letter... Hopefully my agent must have received it....
> 
> 
> Rushi



You gave me a positive hope.. i was down with the wait fever... i should wait a little more i guess.. :fish2: i was just 6 days behind you for the lodge.. 

so what are your plans for the travel to the oz land?


----------



## Jango911

goodguy2 said:


> Hi All :first:
> 
> I dedicate this song to everyone in the forum who are always willing to help each other :humble: Congrats to everyone who have got their grants :car:and best wishes to the rest who are waiting for the grants :fish2:
> 
> Plz enjoy this ‘True Bluey’ song – Great Southern Land by Icehouse.
> 
> Icehouse - Great Southern Land - YouTube
> 
> Disclaimer – Video/song is not mine
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



GR8 song . . . way to go goodguy2 . . . guess I need to upload a few personal collections of mine to just boost up the atmosphere in the forum :music:

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## jerry9

praskr said:


> Hi All,
> I finally received direct grant today.
> 
> My Medicals link was pending for last 2 weeks and finally disappeared today morning and now I got the Grant letter.
> 
> *Thank you everyone on this forum for providing valuable information .*


Congrats praskr... its your day today... enjoy to the fullest ... party hard!.. your prays have been answered...! Best wishes!


----------



## suman.cuet

praskr said:


> Hi All,
> I finally received direct grant today.
> 
> My Medicals link was pending for last 2 weeks and finally disappeared today morning and now I got the Grant letter.
> 
> *Thank you everyone on this forum for providing valuable information .*


Congrats ...


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

KHANASH*








​


----------



## G D SINGH

praskr said:


> Hi All,
> I finally received direct grant today.
> 
> My Medicals link was pending for last 2 weeks and finally disappeared today morning and now I got the Grant letter.
> 
> *Thank you everyone on this forum for providing valuable information .*


Congratulations mate..!


----------



## Firetoy

simmi_mahmud said:


> Dear Firetoy,
> 
> I logged into my visa page last night and it says underneath the list "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." and requested to "Complete Character assessment" .
> 
> Does it mean that my Medical is cleared?
> My agent also sent the form-80 on 28 Nov. Then wht can be the reason for asking that again?
> 
> Would you please light on me?
> 
> Simmi_mahmud


Yes, they are cleared!


----------



## G D SINGH

rkn0723 said:


> Thank You....I was very much worried if i have made a blunder...can u also plz answer the following questions?
> 
> 1) Do i need to attach the Passport size photo for Self, Husband and my 1 month old Son as well?
> GD - Why do you want to upload your pics? Have they been asked? I don't think that this is one of the requirements. If required ever through the process, the CO will ask for it.
> 
> 2)I have front loaded PCC and other docs too...However, i have not arranged for medicals since i wanted CO to ask for and also that i have recently undergone C Section.
> GD - CO will ask for the medicals. You have time, so utilize it. Its better to get the medicals done. You may arrange it by yourself. This will reduce the processing time by many days.
> 
> 3)With Regard to Form 80 and form 1221, which ones are for applicant and for dependent?
> GD - Just fill form 80 for yourself and your spouse. No need to fill in any forms for the new born. If required, the CO will ask for 1221. For now, just go with form 80..
> 
> Kindly reply me back,
> 
> Thanks Once again,
> Sirisha


My comments to your queries.

All the best..!

Regds
GD


----------



## just-curious

rkn0723 said:


> Thank You....I was very much worried if i have made a blunder...can u also plz answer the following questions?
> 
> 1) Do i need to attach the Passport size photo for Self, Husband and my 1 month old Son as well?
> 
> 2)I have front loaded PCC and other docs too...However, i have not arranged for medicals since i wanted CO to ask for and also that i have recently undergone C Section.
> 
> 3)With Regard to Form 80 and form 1221, which ones are for applicant and for dependent?
> 
> Kindly reply me back,
> 
> Thanks Once again,
> Sirisha


Hi Sirisha,
Below are the answers

1) Yes you need to send passport size photo of all three.
2) Its your choice to do medicals before CO allocation or after Cos request. Either way does not affect your visa.
3) Form 80 & 1221 will be both for you & your husband.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## Heemu

Finally, I've just received my grant letter...Alhamdulillah....Its been really long to receive my grant...Thanks to everyone for the great help I received. Special thanks to firetoy & Mithu who are supported me a lot...I'm totally speechless right at this moment....Please pray for us for our upcoming life in Australia...I wish everyone all the very best who are still waiting for their grant...Now firetoy, its time to get your stamp which I'm waiting for a long


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Samivet12006*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Rushi*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

nardecap*








​


----------



## OZHope

Heemu said:


> Finally, I've just received my grant letter...Alhamdulillah....Its been really long to receive my grant...Thanks to everyone for the great help I received. Special thanks to firetoy & Mithu who are supported me a lot...I'm totally speechless right at this moment....Please pray for us for our upcoming life in Australia...I wish everyone all the very best who are still waiting for their grant...Now firetoy, its time to get your stamp which I'm waiting for a long


Congratulations Himu


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

nasho*








​


----------



## OZHope

praskr said:


> Hi All,
> I finally received direct grant today.
> 
> My Medicals link was pending for last 2 weeks and finally disappeared today morning and now I got the Grant letter.
> 
> *Thank you everyone on this forum for providing valuable information .*


Big Congratulations PRASKR


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

whatdoumean*








​


----------



## ahappystone

Firetoy, do you have predictions for next week?


----------



## Firetoy

*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

praskr*








​


----------



## Firetoy

*HEARTY CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Heemu*








​


----------



## Firetoy

ahappystone said:


> Firetoy, do you have predictions for next week?


Sorry guys, but I've been sooooooooo busy at work that I didn't have time. I promised to launch them this weekend for the next week. Let's see how it works tomorrow and Saturday about grants!
Good luck for all of you who are waiting!


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Rushi said:


> HI ALL
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Today my IMMI account status shows as "GRANTED" and GRANT LETTER CREATED on 12th Dec 2013......for me and my spouse.. Is that the status stage happened after the grant??
> 
> Let me know guys.... Waiting for your reply....:hippie::hippie::hippie:
> 
> But still we dint receive a confirmation letter... Hopefully my agent must have received it....
> 
> 
> Rushi



Many Many Congrats buddy. My timeline is similar. Crossing the fingers!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## whatdoumean

it_engg said:


> Mate please share detailed tips to get a direct grant.
> 
> Congrats and its time for you to paint the town red !!!


Thanks!

Some tips:

The paperwork has to be airtight......

I front loaded medicals (prior to visa application), PCC's, Form 80, Form 1221.

I attached letters to the PDF's I uploaded clarifying situations where the CO could have possibly had some doubts which seems to have helped. I signed every such page where I provided such an explanation. 

I created bookmarks in pdf's so the CO could easily navigate back n forth.

File naming convention is important.

Make sure every attachment has a detailed description.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Hi All*

can anybody tell that how to know about which team's CO is looking into our case. Is it mention on the mail from CO?
if yes, then i need to ask my agent for that.


----------



## manubadboy

suman.cuet said:


> Mail from CO...
> "Your application is now undergoing mandatory checks that are undertaken by external agencies. The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. ......"
> 
> How long it takes in avg?


Your application has gone into external checks?
External checks take time.. I am sorry mate but you will have to wait now..


----------



## jerry9

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> can anybody tell that how to know about which team's CO is looking into our case. Is it mention on the mail from CO?
> if yes, then i need to ask my agent for that.


Yes, It is mentioned in the signature of the CO. Also the CO uses General email Id's based on team names.Your agent must be knowing it.


----------



## manubadboy

Congratulations to everyone who got their grant.. All the best to each one of you..


----------



## Rushi

simmi_mahmud said:


> Many Many Congrats buddy. My timeline is similar. Crossing the fingers!!! :fingerscrossed:



Thanks mate.. Don't worry..You will receive your grant soon...
All the best

Rushi


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

jerry9 said:


> Yes, It is mentioned in the signature of the CO. Also the CO uses General email Id's based on team names.Your agent must be knowing it.


Thank you jerry


----------



## Rushi

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> Rushi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks a lot Firetoy... I was waiting for your stamp...

And thanks for all the members in this forum... All you guys were really helpful.

Wish you all the best for all who are expecting their grants... "Good things come to those who wait" lane:lane:lane:

Good Luck.....

Ruhshi


----------



## goodguy2

*Hi*

Hi All,

I'm not sure if I am in this Thread.... but I did lodge my visa last month and got a CO too. She just requested Form 80 only. Replied to that email with the scanned pdf attachments of teh Form 80

Hoping for a quick grant

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi

I will be including my wife in the 190 visa application. 

For functional english requirements, we have taken the letter from University from which she did M.Sc IT. However, the course from Distance Learning not Full time. Will that letter will work or there are chances DIBP can reject the letter ?

Anyway as backup she is giving IELTS tomorrow to be on safer side. Please guide.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi

I will be including my wife in the 190 visa application. 

For functional english requirements, we have taken the letter from University from which she did M.Sc IT. However, the course from Distance Learning not Full time. Will that letter will work or there are chances DIBP can reject the letter ?

Anyway as backup she is giving IELTS tomorrow to be on safer side. Please guide.


----------



## chocolateguy

*Am I eligible?*

Hi,

I'm from Bangalore, India. I have 5 years 2 months of experience as a java developer and Selenium automation test engineer(I use java script, java, python here).I'm planning to apply for job code 261313(Software Engineer). I'm a B-Tech graduate in Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering(had 10 courses related to computers out of 50). Am I eligible for applying for 189 or 190 PR visas? Consultants are asking around Rs 1700 just for evaluating my profile. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Chocolateguy


----------



## Dipti V

keerthi5 said:


> ya, Have applied for Indian PCC yesterday, I should be getting it by 12-Dec-2013 will be uploading it as soon as I receive. But when it comes to form80 , my agent is suggesting to hear from CO. Will try to persuade him, but not sure if I will succeed in convincing.


Hi Keerthi , 

We have submitted our application on 7th Nov. The document status shows as "Received" ...but no CO has come back ? What your progress ? Do you have similar timelines as mine. ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> I am adding mine
> Sathish#nsw-----Subclass189-----EOI Date 18/11/13-----Visa lodge 21/11/13-----
> 0z_dream---------Subclass189-----EOI Date 4/11/13-------Visa lodge 12/12/13-----


hi buddies,

counting me in,

Sathish#nsw-----Subclass189-----EOI Date 18/11/13-----Visa lodge 21/11/13-----
0z_dream---------Subclass189-----EOI Date 4/11/13-------Visa lodge 12/12/13-----
Sathiya-----------Subclass 189----EOI invite 21/10/13-----visa lodge 12/11/2013--- Case officer 27/11/2013---Visa grant----

regards,
sathiya


----------



## Ben 10

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> FIRETOY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


i did not get your stamp you forgot me


----------



## Ben 10

Dipti V said:


> Hi Keerthi ,
> 
> We have submitted our application on 7th Nov. The document status shows as "Received" ...but no CO has come back ? What your progress ? Do you have similar timelines as mine. ?


dont worry , be patient always !
it really took 6 months for me to get grant !
Think the process is always 6 months from the Date of Application submitted!


----------



## amitw

Sai2Aus said:


> In form 80 also we should leave it blank and say No? can I give adhaar card as reference?


I left it blank. AADHAR is not govt approved yet. Dont use it.


----------



## adnan qadir

I need guidance relating to below mentioned FAQ

Will I be asked to have a police check?
If you are older than 16 years of age, and have lived for one year or more of the last 10 years in any of the countries listed below, you will be asked to get a police check from each of those countries.

What about the people who have lived/living in the country which is not mentioned in the list attached to the above FAQ?


----------



## jerry9

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be including my wife in the 190 visa application.
> 
> For functional english requirements, we have taken the letter from University from which she did M.Sc IT. However, the course from Distance Learning not Full time. Will that letter will work or there are chances DIBP can reject the letter ?
> 
> Anyway as backup she is giving IELTS tomorrow to be on safer side. Please guide.


DIBP says It has to be 2 years of full time study (if you are applying outside Australia) to meet functional English requirement(If you are not providing IELTS etc)
Please go through the following link for Functional English requirements on DIBP site. 
How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## suman.cuet

Can tell me Selection for external checking has been sorted based on what criteria?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jerry9 said:


> DIBP says It has to be 2 years of full time study (if you are applying outside Australia)
> Please go through the following link for Functional English requirements on DIBP site.
> How can I prove I have functional English?


Thanks jerry9 for clarification


----------



## keerthi5

Dipti V said:


> Hi Keerthi ,
> 
> We have submitted our application on 7th Nov. The document status shows as "Received" ...but no CO has come back ? What your progress ? Do you have similar timelines as mine. ?


Hi Dipti,

please find my timeline in my signature. I lodged on 10-Oct with 65 points, have not heard from DIBP since then :-(


----------



## msohaibkhan

praskr said:


> Hi All,
> I finally received direct grant today.
> 
> My Medicals link was pending for last 2 weeks and finally disappeared today morning and now I got the Grant letter.
> 
> *Thank you everyone on this forum for providing valuable information .*


Congrats


----------



## msohaibkhan

Heemu said:


> Finally, I've just received my grant letter...Alhamdulillah....Its been really long to receive my grant...Thanks to everyone for the great help I received. Special thanks to firetoy & Mithu who are supported me a lot...I'm totally speechless right at this moment....Please pray for us for our upcoming life in Australia...I wish everyone all the very best who are still waiting for their grant...Now firetoy, its time to get your stamp which I'm waiting for a long


Congratz


----------



## G D SINGH

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Thank you jerry


All the best...~

Grant on its way..!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Can i send an email to CO now?*

Dear friends,

i would like to hear feedback from you.

I lodged visa application on 12/11/2013 and got case officer allocated on 27/11/2013 requesting me to upload documents. I actually did my PCC on 29/11/2013 and medicals on 07/12/2013 and now the link to "Organize your medical exam" is disappeared and a message displaying "No health examination is required for this candidate for this visa subclass as per the information shred to DIBP" which means my medicals have been cleared. So, i finished uploading all documents on 10/12/2013. 

*Do you think, i need to drop an email to my case officer stating that i uploaded all documents and inquire him whether he received all of them or not. If he/she was unable to download any of the documents due to system glitch or so, i can send them over email. This is the reason for what i would like to send an email to him. Please note that i can see all the documents attached under "list of documents uploaded/attached".*

Can i also ask him regarding the status of my application? I know that this is too early to ask him, however, i am very eager to get to know it as my documentation is strong and i am the only applicant under this 189 visa. Moreover, few of other people got visa grant with same timelines.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## G D SINGH

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> can anybody tell that how to know about which team's CO is looking into our case. Is it mention on the mail from CO?
> if yes, then i need to ask my agent for that.


Hi Surjeet,

Yes, the email from CO has the introduction which gives the CO initials and ID.
You may ask your agent to give you that details.

Regds
GD


----------



## Firetoy

Ben 10 said:


> i did not get your stamp you forgot me


hahahaha, I like it!

And I'm afraid you're wrong cause I did. Check it out here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-4305.html#post2578610

))))))


----------



## G D SINGH

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> i would like to hear feedback from you.
> 
> I lodged visa application on 12/11/2013 and got case officer allocated on 27/11/2013 requesting me to upload documents. I actually did my PCC on 29/11/2013 and medicals on 07/12/2013 and now the link to "Organize your medical exam" is disappeared and a message displaying "No health examination is required for this candidate for this visa subclass as per the information shred to DIBP" which means my medicals have been cleared. So, i finished uploading all documents on 10/12/2013.
> 
> *Do you think, i need to drop an email to my case officer stating that i uploaded all documents and inquire him whether he received all of them or not. If he/she was unable to download any of the documents due to system glitch or so, i can send them over email. This is the reason for what i would like to send an email to him. Please note that i can see all the documents attached under "list of documents uploaded/attached".*
> 
> Can i also ask him regarding the status of my application? I know that this is too early to ask him, however, i am very eager to get to know it as my documentation is strong and i am the only applicant under this 189 visa. Moreover, few of other people got visa grant with same timelines.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya,

You may drop and email just listing the documents that you have uploaded. Usually, the automated email mentions, that COs are busy enough to send any acknowledgement regarding receiving of your documents. So, its better, just to send him this email as this will be kind of reminder to CO that you have uploaded the docs already. Dont ask for status and wait patiently for your grant..! You are already too lucky to get a CO in such short time. Don't be that eager buddy..!

Regds
GD


----------



## jerry9

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> i would like to hear feedback from you.
> 
> I lodged visa application on 12/11/2013 and got case officer allocated on 27/11/2013 requesting me to upload documents. I actually did my PCC on 29/11/2013 and medicals on 07/12/2013 and now the link to "Organize your medical exam" is disappeared and a message displaying "No health examination is required for this candidate for this visa subclass as per the information shred to DIBP" which means my medicals have been cleared. So, i finished uploading all documents on 10/12/2013.
> 
> *Do you think, i need to drop an email to my case officer stating that i uploaded all documents and inquire him whether he received all of them or not. If he/she was unable to download any of the documents due to system glitch or so, i can send them over email. This is the reason for what i would like to send an email to him. Please note that i can see all the documents attached under "list of documents uploaded/attached".*
> 
> Can i also ask him regarding the status of my application? I know that this is too early to ask him, however, i am very eager to get to know it as my documentation is strong and i am the only applicant under this 189 visa. Moreover, few of other people got visa grant with same timelines.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Hi sathiyaseelan,

Yes, you should reply to the email you have received from your CO informing him/her that you have uploaded the documents. You can also attach these requested documents you have uploaded in the evisa application in the email. Ask him to let you know about any other document that you might have missed/pending(if any).
It may not be appropriate to ask the status of your application at this point of time as you have submitted the documents recently. You can write back to them after sometime to ask about the current status.
But beware that current processing time for 189 subclass is 12 months.


----------



## chocolateguy

chocolateguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from Bangalore, India. I have 5 years 2 months of experience as a java developer and Selenium automation test engineer(I use java script, java, python here).I'm planning to apply for job code 261313(Software Engineer). I'm a B-Tech graduate in Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering(had 10 courses related to computers out of 50). Am I eligible for applying for 189 or 190 PR visas? Consultants are asking around Rs 1700 just for evaluating my profile. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chocolateguy




Nobody replied.Am I on the wrong thread? If I'am, please guide me to the correct one.


----------



## Mroks

chocolateguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from Bangalore, India. I have 5 years 2 months of experience as a java developer and Selenium automation test engineer(I use java script, java, python here).I'm planning to apply for job code 261313(Software Engineer). I'm a B-Tech graduate in Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering(had 10 courses related to computers out of 50). Am I eligible for applying for 189 or 190 PR visas? Consultants are asking around Rs 1700 just for evaluating my profile. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chocolateguy


Refer Points Test tab in Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

I don't think you will get any points for experience as there will be around 4 yrs of experience deduction.


----------



## Sazzad H

Still no news from my CO...Provided all the requested docs on 2/12/13. My time line is below...any idea when i can get notification from my CO?


----------



## anshul.31

chocolateguy said:


> Nobody replied.Am I on the wrong thread? If I'am, please guide me to the correct one.



YES You are eligible.


----------



## 0z_dream

Please help me to clear my doubt

If in some case the Co is not satisfied with my claimed previous work exp period, what he does?, i mean will he just reduce the that point or just reject my application.

My case is that:
I am working in Kuwait and i claimed for 5 years total work exp in Kuwait only.
1. My first job (kuwait- tax free country) was only 10 months and it was paid in cash so no payslip and bank statement
Docs i have is that
1.a- Exp letter mentioned- my salary, duration of job and job duties in detail.
1.b - Offer letter in Arabic (translated to English) mentioned - my salary too.

if my co asks for payslip or bank statement and if he /she is so stubborn where i cannot provide any more docs for this 10 months, what they normally do reduce the points or reject the visa?

Anna


----------



## jerry9

chocolateguy said:


> Nobody replied.Am I on the wrong thread? If I'am, please guide me to the correct one.


check the job duties also

Software Engineer - 261313
Do these match with what you are doing currently.Mroks is right, there will be deduction of 4 years in your case as you degree is not closely related to nominated occupation.
please go through the following link for more details:
http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-Oct-2013.pdf

calculate you score based upon the above creteria.
Also take into consideration the points for age , IELTS, Spouse(if any) qualification (you have to get your spouse qualifications assessed also for this) etc and then evaluate your total scores. If it comes out to be 60 or more.. than you will be eligible.If your score is 55 then you can apply for state sponsorship and on successfully receiving state sponsorship you will get 5 points making you score 60 and you can then apply for 190 subclass.


----------



## adnan qadir

I need guidance relating to below mentioned FAQ

Will I be asked to have a police check?
If you are older than 16 years of age, and have lived for one year or more of the last 10 years in any of the countries listed below, you will be asked to get a police check from each of those countries.

What about the people who have lived/living in the country which is not mentioned in the list attached to the above FAQ?


----------



## anshul.31

Buddy, Same CO! Good Luck! keep me posted, I am waiting on my PCC from FBI. everything else submitted.




Sazzad H said:


> Still no news from my CO...Provided all the requested docs on 2/12/13. My time line is below...any idea when i can get notification from my CO?


----------



## is5yk

Hi everyone 

I was talking to my agent and ask about my grant, she told me that I'll be get my Gramt this week but she said that today They have updated their system and it may take few days.

What does it mean ? 
Visa grant is automated or sent by the case officer

Please explain 

Kind regards
is5y


----------



## jerry9

is5yk said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I was talking to my agent and ask about my grant, she told me that I'll be get my Gramt this week but she said that today They have updated their system and it may take few days.
> 
> What does it mean ?
> Visa grant is automated or sent by the case officer
> 
> Please explain
> 
> Kind regards
> is5y


It is given by the case officer and generated on the system from where you can download it..your agent will also get an email!
Just make you aware people are already getting grants on the new system


----------



## Sai2Aus

amitw said:


> I left it blank. AADHAR is not govt approved yet. Dont use it.


Thanks Amit. I will also leave it blank.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi all,

I have few queries in filling up the form.

1. Q.No 16 - National Identity Documents - what is to be given?

2. Q.No 22 - Personal contacts in Australia - i have contacts in Oz. I have given references when applying for Vic SS. Do i have to give the same friends contact details only? or can i say No and leave it blank?

3. Q.No 35 - Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other persons? - I will be traveling first and my family would join later. So what should be the answer?

4. Q.No 39 - Main reason for going to Australia - what shoild i answer?

5. Q.No 47 - employment details - position/titles/duties - should i tell all the duties performed by me? or just the position and title held is enough? also if i tell my current position thats enough?

Please help me out friends.. Thanks.


----------



## nardecap

Firetoy said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> nardecap*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Hi Firetoy,

Thanks for the stamp. Really happy to have this.


----------



## hawaiisurf

Received my grant today. 
Over the last 11 months expatforum and its members had become part of my daily life. 
Thanks friends for all the suggestions and information. 
Happy Holidays and good luck.


----------



## just-curious

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have few queries in filling up the form.
> 
> 1. Q.No 16 - National Identity Documents - what is to be given?
> Answer No
> 
> 2. Q.No 22 - Personal contacts in Australia - i have contacts in Oz. I have given references when applying for Vic SS. Do i have to give the same friends contact details only? or can i say No and leave it blank?
> I suggest put the same contacts
> 
> 3. Q.No 35 - Are you planning to travel to Australia with any other persons? - I will be traveling first and my family would join later. So what should be the answer?
> I believe you should put in everyones details.
> 4. Q.No 39 - Main reason for going to Australia - what shoild i answer?
> Permanent Residency
> 
> 5. Q.No 47 - employment details - position/titles/duties - should i tell all the duties performed by me? or just the position and title held is enough? also if i tell my current position thats enough?
> Last Position or Title held in the concerned job.
> 
> Please help me out friends.. Thanks.



Your answers are in green. I hope that helps.

J-C


----------



## goodguy2

hawaiisurf said:


> Received my grant today.
> Over the last 11 months expatforum and its members had become part of my daily life.
> Thanks friends for all the suggestions and information.
> Happy Holidays and good luck.



Excellent hawaiisurf. Congrats. Wish u the very Best in Australia.... Is Paul Hogan still in the US? 

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hi Guys,

I applied on 6th Nov, received an email from Team 13 on 27 Nov asking for Form 80 & 1221 for me and my wife and it was mentioned in the mail that CO was still to be allocated (I am going to submit these forms in couple of days).
I noticed today that my evisa page is updated for medical exam as "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." 
As I understand this message only appears once CO has reviewed the medical exams results and found them satisfactory.
So should I assume that I have been assigned a CO and there is progress in my case? 
Regards,


----------



## Firetoy

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied on 6th Nov, received an email from Team 13 on 27 Nov asking for Form 80 & 1221 for me and my wife and it was mentioned in the mail that CO was still to be allocated (I am going to submit these forms in couple of days).
> I noticed today that my evisa page is updated for medical exam as "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> As I understand this message only appears once CO has reviewed the medical exams results and found them satisfactory.
> So should I assume that I have been assigned a CO and there is progress in my case?
> Regards,


No, you should not. Team 13 could have done that


----------



## Sai2Aus

just-curious said:


> Your answers are in green. I hope that helps.
> 
> J-C


Thanks JC. One more query.

For the friends in Australia,(which i mentioned in my Vic SS) Can i just give the name of my friend and leave the address,telephone,DOB all those details blank?

Im little hesitant to ask my friend for contact details. I have mentioned his name in Vic SS. So if i say no in Form 80 will it cause any problem?


----------



## khanash

Rushi said:


> Thanks a lot mate..... :humble::humble:
> 
> Rushi


congratulation rushi!!!
see I told you...you would get it before Christmas :smow:


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Firetoy said:


> No, you should not. Team 13 could have done that


Thanks Firetoy for your response!
Any prediction on CO allocation?
Regards,


----------



## just-curious

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks JC. One more query.
> 
> For the friends in Australia,(which i mentioned in my Vic SS) Can i just give the name of my friend and leave the address,telephone,DOB all those details blank?
> 
> Im little hesitant to ask my friend for contact details. I have mentioned his name in Vic SS. So if i say no in Form 80 will it cause any problem?


Hi Sai,

I suggested putting in the contacts to just have a consistency between any documents you might have filed & will file, which can be easily be cross verified by CO if needed. 

I cannot say with certainty about any issues arising out of not mentioning it in Form 80. Now it is for you to decide to take the risk or take the pains of getting the details from your contacts since just putting in a name without any contact details serves no purpose.

Request other forum members to comment on this point.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

Dear Seniors & Firetoy

My agent requested CO for an update and specifically asked that if my application is going through external checks...This is the response...Please confirm if this is standard response (which I think it is) or the CO has confirmed that my application is going though external checks?

"We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
It is not possible to provide a date or timeframe for the completion of a visa application. The length of time taken to complete the relevant checks for individual cases varies.
Timeframes depend on many things, such as the nature of the visa applied for, the individual circumstances of a visa applicant and the complexity of individual cases and the processing priority given to different application types.
Please respond directly to any future Team 13 requests."

The reason I want you guys to confirm because I might be biased in my opinion.


----------



## msaeed

Hello Every one...This is my first comment in this thread as I have just received the invitation from skill select to apply visa..I will really appreciate if seniors and people who have lodged visa through skill select can guide me...

In how many days we have to apply the visa before the invitation gets expired..

I am in process of collecting and arranging all the documents needed to upload in the application.
Kindly can some one inform what are the important documents which are must to be uploaded and any advice on this..

Once I lodge the visa can after that can I edit the application or upload any extra files..


----------



## Dipti V

whatdoumean said:


> I had uploaded my documents on Oct 28 , and initially all documents changed from Required to Received on Oct 31. Later I uploaded more documents on Nov 21 and the status changed from Required to Received on Nov 28. I spoke to the DIBP in the interim, and they said a CO was not allotted. It's appears that someone manually downloads the files to a folder at the immigration side. Not sure whether it's a CO though...


Did u get your Grant ? 
Even we are in the same boat  Any email from the CO ?


----------



## Sai2Aus

just-curious said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> I suggested putting in the contacts to just have a consistency between any documents you might have filed & will file, which can be easily be cross verified by CO if needed.
> 
> I cannot say with certainty about any issues arising out of not mentioning it in Form 80. Now it is for you to decide to take the risk or take the pains of getting the details from your contacts since just putting in a name without any contact details serves no purpose.
> 
> Request other forum members to comment on this point.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C


Jc. Thanks for the reply. I have got my frnds contact details.. relieved now..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## jayantsit

Hurry I got my Grant Letter yesterday ..seems my CO is very fast.... Thank you very much to all ....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


----------



## 2013

Count me in...


----------



## sunilnanda

jayantsit said:


> Hurry I got my Grant Letter yesterday ..seems my CO is very fast.... Thank you very much to all ....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


Congrats buddy :xmasunwrap:

Did you also upload form 80?


----------



## whatdoumean

Unable to see visa information in Vevo...weird..


----------



## pavan.kom

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Guys, I got allocated with case officer Team 4 Adelaide.  I front loaded all the documents. she mentioned that she is waiting for my health assessment results... I did my medicals 14 days before and still its not been referred..  regards, sathish


Congrats Satish on CO allocation
Be ready for the golden email. All the best my friend


----------



## Processor

Congrats Satish!!!!!!!!! Bro. I am in the same Boat. Medicals are not uploaded yet.. ohhh I wish it happens by today. So that we would get our Christmas Gift..What say?????????


----------



## Processor

Guys I guess Yesterday was an out pouring day for Grants.. So many grants AMAZING. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! to every one who got it... 

Those of You who are waiting like me.. see if this is rite?????

*Definition Of TIME:*
It looks Slow, When you Wait.
It looks Fast, When you are Afraid.
It looks Long, When you are Sad.
It looks Short, When you are Happy.
It looks Endless, When you are At Pain.
It looks Deadly, When you are Bored.
Time Can Only Be Determined By your Feelings
and your Mental Condition, Not By Clocks…


----------



## snarayan

Processor said:


> Guys I guess Yesterday was an out pouring day for Grants.. So many grants AMAZING. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! to every one who got it...
> 
> Those of You who are waiting like me.. see if this is rite?????
> 
> *Definition Of TIME:*
> It looks Slow, When you Wait.
> It looks Fast, When you are Afraid.
> It looks Long, When you are Sad.
> It looks Short, When you are Happy.
> It looks Endless, When you are At Pain.
> It looks Deadly, When you are Bored.
> Time Can Only Be Determined By your Feelings
> and your Mental Condition, Not By Clocks…


So True!!! But anything to do with PR, time is always slow.


----------



## Processor

snarayan said:


> So True!!! But anything to do with PR, time is always slow.


I know!!!! However, Once you Receive your PR. You will never get to think back unless & until you feel lonely in OZ.....lol... :horn::thumb:


----------



## Processor

Guy!!!! has any one Lodged VISA App on 30 OCT!!!! what's the status???????????????????????Share your updates.. that will help many of us who are waiting for the Grant..................................


----------



## pavan.kom

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddies, counting me in, Sathish#nsw-----Subclass189-----EOI Date 18/11/13-----Visa lodge 21/11/13----- 0z_dream---------Subclass189-----EOI Date 4/11/13-------Visa lodge 12/12/13----- Sathiya-----------Subclass 189----EOI invite 21/10/13-----visa lodge 12/11/2013--- Case officer 27/11/2013---Visa grant---- regards, sathiya


Hi friends
I am adding mine below
Sathish#nsw-----Subclass189-----EOI Date 18/11/13-----Visa lodge 21/11/13-----
0z_dream---------Subclass189-----EOI Date 4/11/13-------Visa lodge 12/12/13-----
Sathiya-----------Subclass 189----EOI invite 21/10/13-----visa lodge 12/11/2013--- Case officer 27/11/2013---Visa grant----
pavan.kom----------Subclass 189-----EOI Invite 18/11/13-----visa lodge----22/11/13-----


----------



## snarayan

Processor said:


> Guy!!!! has any one Lodged VISA App on 30 OCT!!!! what's the status???????????????????????Share your updates.. that will help many of us who are waiting for the Grant..................................


I applied on 30th Oct, 190 visa, have frontloaded all the documents. Now waiting for CO and grant.


----------



## comerun

Hi All,

I have lodged my PR application (190) on 6th of September 2013 (developer programmer).

On 23rd of October I received an email from Team 23 asking for some documents such as pay invoices, tax etc.

I applied for 190 with total 60 points.

Any thoughts or similar experience on how long approximately do I need to wait for the PR to be granted to me?

Thanks,


----------



## Ben 10

Firetoy said:


> hahahaha, I like it!
> 
> And I'm afraid you're wrong cause I did. Check it out here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-4305.html#post2578610
> 
> ))))))


Thanks and really .. !
I missed to check it :cheer2:


----------



## Ben 10

comerun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my PR application (190) on 6th of September 2013 (developer programmer).
> 
> On 23rd of October I received an email from Team 23 asking for some documents such as pay invoices, tax etc.
> 
> I applied for 190 with total 60 points.
> 
> Any thoughts or similar experience on how long approximately do I need to wait for the PR to be granted to me?
> 
> Thanks,


Total process time is 6 month for high risk countires and offshore applicants !
you can watch wait your process till then ..!
some cases can get grant in 3 months also !


----------



## comerun

Ben 10 said:


> Total process time is 6 month for high risk countires and offshore applicants !
> you can watch wait your process till then ..!
> some cases can get grant in 3 months also !


Thanks for the reply.

What is this Team 23 ? What other teams should I be waiting for? My application have already been processed by Team 13 and now 23! 

also when I try to check my application progress online, it gives me this error saying something like the system is temporary unavailable! does this happen to everyone?

Thanks,


----------



## cuzzong

comerun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my PR application (190) on 6th of September 2013 (developer programmer).
> 
> On 23rd of October I received an email from Team 23 asking for some documents such as pay invoices, tax etc.
> 
> I applied for 190 with total 60 points.
> 
> Any thoughts or similar experience on how long approximately do I need to wait for the PR to be granted to me?
> 
> Thanks,


Same here, I submitted in 3/OCT, I am expecting the application will be finalized in next week.

Anyone knows there is the priority based on the total of scores? Some other guys were granted so fast?


----------



## OZHope

jayantsit said:


> Hurry I got my Grant Letter yesterday ..seems my CO is very fast.... Thank you very much to all ....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


Big congratulations :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## OZHope

hawaiisurf said:


> Received my grant today.
> Over the last 11 months expatforum and its members had become part of my daily life.
> Thanks friends for all the suggestions and information.
> Happy Holidays and good luck.


Congratulations


----------



## BasCW

jayantsit said:


> Hurry I got my Grant Letter yesterday ..seems my CO is very fast.... Thank you very much to all ....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


Awesome News! Congrats!


----------



## BasCW

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> i would like to hear feedback from you.
> 
> I lodged visa application on 12/11/2013 and got case officer allocated on 27/11/2013 requesting me to upload documents. I actually did my PCC on 29/11/2013 and medicals on 07/12/2013 and now the link to "Organize your medical exam" is disappeared and a message displaying "No health examination is required for this candidate for this visa subclass as per the information shred to DIBP" which means my medicals have been cleared. So, i finished uploading all documents on 10/12/2013.
> 
> *Do you think, i need to drop an email to my case officer stating that i uploaded all documents and inquire him whether he received all of them or not. If he/she was unable to download any of the documents due to system glitch or so, i can send them over email. This is the reason for what i would like to send an email to him. Please note that i can see all the documents attached under "list of documents uploaded/attached".*
> 
> Can i also ask him regarding the status of my application? I know that this is too early to ask him, however, i am very eager to get to know it as my documentation is strong and i am the only applicant under this 189 visa. Moreover, few of other people got visa grant with same timelines.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Somebody in the forum did that but received a generic automated message. Based on what I read here, may be better to call the immi dept.


----------



## BasCW

comerun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my PR application (190) on 6th of September 2013 (developer programmer).
> 
> On 23rd of October I received an email from Team 23 asking for some documents such as pay invoices, tax etc.
> 
> I applied for 190 with total 60 points.
> 
> Any thoughts or similar experience on how long approximately do I need to wait for the PR to be granted to me?
> 
> Thanks,


For me: Lodged on Oct 10; CO was allocated Nov 11; Medicals and P80 completed Nov 17; No further contacts ... anybody with Team 2 Adelaide 'RF' CO?


----------



## kuljit_in14

Processor said:


> Guy!!!! has any one Lodged VISA App on 30 OCT!!!! what's the status???????????????????????Share your updates.. that will help many of us who are waiting for the Grant..................................


i also applied on the same date for 189.. Waiting for grant!!! Wat abt u???


----------



## Rushi

khanash said:


> congratulation rushi!!!
> see I told you...you would get it before Christmas :smow:



mmmm...Thanks a lot......:cheer2:

Rushi


----------



## ahappystone

It is depressed to see no progress on 190 CO assignment these days..... Anyone want to share their latest updates?


----------



## nagravi77

ahappystone said:


> It is depressed to see no progress on 190 CO assignment these days..... Anyone want to share their latest updates?


based on your time line, you completed only 4 weeks. for 190 visa case officer allocation happens with in 8 weeks. be patient man


----------



## adnan qadir

BasCW said:


> For me: Lodged on Oct 10; CO was allocated Nov 11; Medicals and P80 completed Nov 17; No further contacts ... anybody with Team 2 Adelaide 'RF' CO?


Me with the same CO 190 applicant applied on 20 October. Co on 13 November. Additional info provided on 25 November. No update


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi all, 

Will someone brief me on how to organise the documents.. How to do naming conventions? Please give me tips so that i dont confuse the CO further more.. 

Also how many payslips are required and bank statement for how many years?


----------



## goodguy2

*Grants???*

Any Grants for the day so far???:behindsofa:


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ben 10

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Will someone brief me on how to organise the documents.. How to do naming conventions? Please give me tips so that i dont confuse the CO further more..
> 
> Also how many payslips are required and bank statement for how many years?


Are you applying thro any counsultant ?
last 2 yers mim - last 3 year max bank statement is need , again it depends on the Co mood , not to worry if you dont have statement !


----------



## Ben 10

congrats to all who got ther grant today !
And my sincere prayer for other 's to get the grant soon !!!!


----------



## Ben 10

wher is mittu , vijay 24, amisto , and rest other's got for WA ??
Have they started there migration


----------



## Pardee

Ben 10 said:


> wher is mittu , vijay 24, amisto , and rest other's got for WA ??
> Have they started there migration


Hi Ben
View your visitor massage.


----------



## BasCW

*What time do they send an email*



Rushi said:


> mmmm...Thanks a lot......:cheer2:
> 
> Rushi


Hi Rushi
I hope you are partying hard .

I think I remember you asking this question a while ago..but I cant find the post.
What time do they generally sent a notification email re the grant. What time did you get your notification?

All of the communications that I have received have been exactly at 1120 ... is that just a coincidence? If not, I can start not wishing for an email after that time... and get back to work..hahahah!


----------



## Sai2Aus

Ben 10 said:


> Are you applying thro any counsultant ?
> last 2 yers mim - last 3 year max bank statement is need , again it depends on the Co mood , not to worry if you dont have statement !


Hi Ben10,

Thanks for the reply..No im doing on my own..i have bank statement for 5yrs. Payslips i have one or 2 in each year. for this year 2013 i have all payslips. is this enough?


----------



## kjay

*Firetoy*

Hey Firetoy and all other senior expats!
I lodged my 189 on 5th Nov, and got case officer on 4th dec, not that case officer contacted me but I called on GSM customer service and they told me about the case officer and told me that the case officer is from team 4 Adelaide. So, what is your prediction??

Thanks in advance,

KJay


----------



## kjay

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got allocated with case officer Team 4 Adelaide.
> 
> I front loaded all the documents. she mentioned that she is waiting for my health assessment results... I did my medicals 14 days before and still its not been referred..
> 
> 
> regards,
> 
> sathish


Hey Sathish, 
I've got the same team and have you applied for 189?
Kjay


----------



## ds99

Hi guys,

Just an update: received the grant today! Guess Friday the 13th is not unlucky after all!

Here is my Timeline below :

NwEngineer(263111)-Onshore| ACS Applied/Approved 10Aug'13/16Aug'13 | IELTS Feb'13 7.5 | EOI Applied (60 Pts)/Invited 11Sep'13/16Sep'13 | 189 Lodged 27 Sep'13 | CO 21 Nov'13(medical & form80) | Medicals completed 25 Nov '13 | Grant 13 Dec 2013


----------



## OZHope

ds99 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just an update: received the grant today! Guess Friday the 13th is not unlucky after all!
> 
> Here is my Timeline below :
> 
> NwEngineer(263111)-Onshore| ACS Applied/Approved 10Aug'13/16Aug'13 | IELTS Feb'13 7.5 | EOI Applied (60 Pts)/Invited 11Sep'13/16Sep'13 | 189 Lodged 27 Sep'13 | CO 21 Nov'13(medical & form80) | Medicals completed 25 Nov '13 | Grant 13 Dec 2013


Congratulations


----------



## msohaibkhan

jayantsit said:


> Hurry I got my Grant Letter yesterday ..seems my CO is very fast.... Thank you very much to all ....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:


congrats


----------



## msohaibkhan

ds99 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just an update: received the grant today! Guess Friday the 13th is not unlucky after all!
> 
> Here is my Timeline below :
> 
> NwEngineer(263111)-Onshore| ACS Applied/Approved 10Aug'13/16Aug'13 | IELTS Feb'13 7.5 | EOI Applied (60 Pts)/Invited 11Sep'13/16Sep'13 | 189 Lodged 27 Sep'13 | CO 21 Nov'13(medical & form80) | Medicals completed 25 Nov '13 | Grant 13 Dec 2013


Congratz


----------



## murali2706

Hi

I have uploaded all the requested Docs (form 80,1221 & tax documents) to the evisa page and emailed my CO on 9 Dec 2013.

Medicals are also cleared on 12 Dec 2013.Still waiting for reply from my CO.
The status of the documents uploaded are in required state still.Anyone allocated to the CO with initials CK from Team 8.

Any guesses on how long will it take to get the Grant after uploaded all the required documents

Regards,
M


----------



## jerry9

hawaiisurf said:


> Received my grant today.
> Over the last 11 months expatforum and its members had become part of my daily life.
> Thanks friends for all the suggestions and information.
> Happy Holidays and good luck.


*Congrats hawaiisurf! Wish you goodluck !*


----------



## jerry9

ds99 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just an update: received the grant today! Guess Friday the 13th is not unlucky after all!
> 
> Here is my Timeline below :
> 
> NwEngineer(263111)-Onshore| ACS Applied/Approved 10Aug'13/16Aug'13 | IELTS Feb'13 7.5 | EOI Applied (60 Pts)/Invited 11Sep'13/16Sep'13 | 189 Lodged 27 Sep'13 | CO 21 Nov'13(medical & form80) | Medicals completed 25 Nov '13 | Grant 13 Dec 2013


Congratulations ds99!..wish you good luck for your future ahead!


----------



## harneek

*Visa fee query*

Dear Experts,

Today i have to submitted my visa fee to my agent. My details are as follows:

Myself - Primary applicant
My wife - Secondary Applicant

Query - My wife due for delivery in next 2 days, now do we have to submit the coming baby fee also or its after visa fee, hence not required. Pl guide me on this, also share the link on this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sathish#nsw

kjay said:


> Hey Sathish,
> I've got the same team and have you applied for 189?
> Kjay


Hi Kjay,

Mine is 189 application with secondary applicant. Did you get any emails from your case officer? 

My case officer mentioned that she did initial assessment and she waiting for my health assessment results which I did on 29th Nov... how abt you? did you get your health results cleared? 

thanks!

sathish


----------



## sathish#nsw

*Medibank Sydney*

Hi Guys - If anyone did medicals in Sydney medibank and if you guys waiting for the health assessment results then here is the update..

I Completed medicals on 29th Nov 2013

I called medibank today and asked them the status. they said their system was down for past few days and she asked me wait for another 3-4 days..


thanks!

sathish


----------



## ahappystone

A great news received from my agent that my grant has been received today! Thanks all members in this forum for your advice and support!!! 

Happy Christmas to erveryone!!!:cheer2:


----------



## kjay

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Kjay,
> 
> Mine is 189 application with secondary applicant. Did you get any emails from your case officer?
> 
> My case officer mentioned that she did initial assessment and she waiting for my health assessment results which I did on 29th Nov... how abt you? did you get your health results cleared?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> sathish


HI sathish, 
No communication from CO, I just called GSM and they told me the case officer has been allocated on 4th dec and i lodged my application on 5th nov and I went for medicals on 8nov and they were cleared the very next day. So, just waiting for the final thing….

KJay


----------



## Rushi

ahappystone said:


> A great news received from my agent that my grant has been received today! Thanks all members in this forum for your advice and support!!!
> 
> Happy Christmas to erveryone!!!:cheer2:


Wow Congratulations... Happy for you


----------



## PkBlr

Good that CO's are approving the grants pretty fast in this month. Hope they continue this.

I wish you all the very best !!!

-Pk


----------



## sathish#nsw

kjay said:


> HI sathish,
> No communication from CO, I just called GSM and they told me the case officer has been allocated on 4th dec and i lodged my application on 5th nov and I went for medicals on 8nov and they were cleared the very next day. So, just waiting for the final thing….
> 
> KJay


Cool.. you will get it soon!

I donno why My health assessment taking so long to clear...

regards,

sathish


----------



## BasCW

ahappystone said:


> A great news received from my agent that my grant has been received today! Thanks all members in this forum for your advice and support!!!
> 
> Happy Christmas to erveryone!!!:cheer2:


Congratulations n Merry Xmas!


----------



## kjay

sathish#nsw said:


> Cool.. you will get it soon!
> 
> I donno why My health assessment taking so long to clear...
> 
> regards,
> 
> sathish


Hi,
Well as you've called medibank and they told you about the technical problem then it means it'll be fixed soon.

KJay


----------



## Pardee

Hi everybody 

Another week has been gone. Let us keep our 
Hopes on next week. 

Especially for some July applicant.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Im planning to apply for an ICICI Travel card to pay the fees. Someone please confirm that i can use this card to pay the fees without any issues..


----------



## Nasho

Firetoy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> nasho


Thanks for the stamp ♡♡♡♡


----------



## Nasho

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> can anybody tell that how to know about which team's CO is looking into our case. Is it mention on the mail from CO?
> if yes, then i need to ask my agent for that.


Ask ur agent, it is mentioned on the email


----------



## expat2aus

Sai2Aus said:


> Im planning to apply for an ICICI Travel card to pay the fees. Someone please confirm that i can use this card to pay the fees without any issues..


Hi mate,

I used ICICI Travel card to pay my fees. It worked well and I am waiting for GRANT now. Go ahead!!


----------



## jerry9

Sai2Aus said:


> Im planning to apply for an ICICI Travel card to pay the fees. Someone please confirm that i can use this card to pay the fees without any issues..


There is no problem with paying fee using ICICI forex card...assuming that your cards currency is AUD


----------



## baba18

*HI*



Sai2Aus said:


> Im planning to apply for an ICICI Travel card to pay the fees. Someone please confirm that i can use this card to pay the fees without any issues..


Yes i paid through HDFC


----------



## jerry9

ahappystone said:


> A great news received from my agent that my grant has been received today! Thanks all members in this forum for your advice and support!!!
> 
> Happy Christmas to erveryone!!!:cheer2:


COngratulations ahappystone!


----------



## Sai2Aus

expat2aus said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I used ICICI Travel card to pay my fees. It worked well and I am waiting for GRANT now. Go ahead!!





jerry9 said:


> There is no problem with paying fee using ICICI forex card...assuming that your cards currency is AUD


Thanks expat2aus and jerry9..


----------



## goodguy2

PkBlr said:


> Good that CO's are approving the grants pretty fast in this month. Hope they continue this.
> 
> I wish you all the very best !!!
> 
> -Pk



I hope so PkBlr,

My CO requested for Form 80 only and I sent the same the very day. Hope she looks into it and grant me the visa soon.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

Many Congratulations to everyone who got their grants today :hat:

I am waiting for mine…..:fingerscrossed:

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ben 10

Pardee said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> Another week has been gone. Let us keep our
> Hopes on next week.
> 
> Especially for some July applicant.



Friend try to call your Co and ask for the updates, let him/her wake up !
you can have the reason for waiting !, cos DIAC closes on DEC 20 and Open 's Again on 10th JAN:car:


----------



## Ben 10

i Think presently no link to check the status of visa .. !

What means you ppl check the status of the visa !


----------



## nardecap

Ben 10 said:


> Friend try to call your Co and ask for the updates, let him/her wake up !
> you can have the reason for waiting !, cos DIAC closes on DEC 20 and Open 's Again on 10th JAN:car:


Hi Ben10,

My friend they are not closed for such a long time. Let us please check and validate a piece of info before posting. No offence meant. However, others will panic when they see that DIBP is closed for 20 days. Actually, they are closed on 25/26/27 and 1st Jan only. This is mentioned in all the automated emails which come from immigration website. 

Thanks,
Cheers


----------



## 2013

Adding mine.. 

Sathish#nsw-----Subclass189-----EOI Date 18/11/13-----Visa lodge 21/11/13-----
0z_dream---------Subclass189-----EOI Date 4/11/13-------Visa lodge 12/12/13-----
Sathiya-----------Subclass 189----EOI invite 21/10/13-----visa lodge 12/11/2013--- Case officer 27/11/2013---Visa grant----
pavan.kom----------Subclass 189-----EOI Invite 18/11/13-----visa lodge----22/11/13
2013-------Suclass189---EOI Date 11/11/13----- Visa Lodge 05/12/13...


----------



## BasCW

adnan qadir said:


> Me with the same CO 190 applicant applied on 20 October. Co on 13 November. Additional info provided on 25 November. No update


Okay Adnan, I will let you know if I hear anything from her.


----------



## tarangoyal

Ben 10 said:


> Friend try to call your Co and ask for the updates, let him/her wake up !
> you can have the reason for waiting !, cos DIAC closes on DEC 20 and Open 's Again on 10th JAN:car:


There will be grants tomorrow as well.. keep your expectations high.. :llama::roll:


----------



## Ben 10

nardecap said:


> Hi Ben10,
> 
> My friend they are not closed for such a long time. Let us please check and validate a piece of info before posting. No offence meant. However, others will panic when they see that DIBP is closed for 20 days. Actually, they are closed on 25/26/27 and 1st Jan only. This is mentioned in all the automated emails which come from immigration website.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers


I mean to say that ppl will be busy with there festival . so they might go for holidays !


----------



## SandMine

Hi Experts,

All of a sudden, i see the following message below the documents list page (eVisa page),
"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

I have already done my medicals and uploaded on 02nd Dec. 

Please can anyone tell me what does this actually means? I didn't see this message all these days.

Thanks!


----------



## Pardee

Ben 10 said:


> I mean to say that ppl will be busy with there festival . so they might go for holidays !


Hi Ben 
I droped a visitor message Pls view that. 
Have they done any verification in your case. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Ben 10

SandMine said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> All of a sudden, i see the following message below the documents list page (eVisa page),
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> I have already done my medicals and uploaded on 02nd Dec.
> 
> Please can anyone tell me what does this actually means? I didn't see this message all these days.
> 
> Thanks!



Dont worry , i might be the system glitch ! and it will be ok soon , check the link on monday !!


----------



## whatdoumean

Ben 10 said:


> Friend try to call your Co and ask for the updates, let him/her wake up !
> you can have the reason for waiting !, cos DIAC closes on DEC 20 and Open 's Again on 10th JAN:car:


All - the ACS is closed from Dec 21 through Jan12 not the DIBP. 

The DIBP is only closed during public holidays. Per their schedule they are closed on From Dec 25 through 29, and 1st of Jan 2014. 

There is no three week closure. Please don't panic!


----------



## Ben 10

Pardee said:


> Hi Ben
> I droped a visitor message Pls view that.
> Have they done any verification in your case.
> Best of luck.


Yes verification was made by a 3rd party ppl !


----------



## Nasho

Well, I think COs want to grant as much visas as they can before christmas break!!!


----------



## Pardee

Ben 10 said:


> Yes verification was made by a 3rd party ppl !


What did they ask. When did they come. How many ppl were they. 

Kindly detail the said info. 
It will help us 

Thanks.


----------



## SandMine

Ben 10 said:


> Dont worry , i might be the system glitch ! and it will be ok soon , check the link on monday !!


Thanks for the quick response!

But did anyone else also faced this problem?


----------



## JJ_TN

snarayan said:


> I applied on 30th Oct, 190 visa, have frontloaded all the documents. Now waiting for CO and grant.


Even I did applied on 30th October and front loaded all the documents. One of our forum member (Rider) also applied on 30th October and and front loaded all the documents. Donno whats happening to our applications! We are still waiting for an update!


----------



## jerry9

SandMine said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> All of a sudden, i see the following message below the documents list page (eVisa page),
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> I have already done my medicals and uploaded on 02nd Dec.
> 
> Please can anyone tell me what does this actually means? I didn't see this message all these days.
> 
> Thanks!



There could be 2 things :
1. That your medicals have been not been finalized or they are referred for an opinion.
2. It could be because of the system glitch as well. try to check it some time later.


----------



## Maverick7185

JJ_TN said:


> Even I did applied on 30th October and front loaded all the documents. One of our forum member (Rider) also applied on 30th October and and front loaded all the documents. Donno whats happening to our applications! We are still waiting for an update!




Hi JJ_TN,

As per your timeline,you are in 7th week now. As per information on DIBP site, allocation time for 190 is 7 weeks (ealiest). You can expect your CO to be allcoated Monday. Have you tried calling DIBP and ask when CO would b allocated?

It seems 190 Applciations are moving slowly..


----------



## msohaibkhan

ahappystone said:


> A great news received from my agent that my grant has been received today! Thanks all members in this forum for your advice and support!!!
> 
> Happy Christmas to erveryone!!!:cheer2:


Congratz


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Beware*

Hi All

First of all i would like to congratulate all of them who got their grants..

Now, many of you might be aware of this thread but just in case if someone is not and planning to move to Australia in near future, please be aware of the scams. Just thought of sharing it with all the members.

More details over this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/141887-important-beware-scam.html


----------



## pavan.kom

Hi guys!

I got my most awaited golden email today...
I'm on cloud 9....
Thank you for everyone in this forum
U guys are awesome 
Specially Firetoy N Sathiya...
I have been waiting for this day....

FYI
It's a direct grant


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

pavan.kom said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I got my most awaited golden email today...
> I'm on cloud 9....
> Thank you for everyone in this forum
> U guys are awesome
> Specially Firetoy N Sathiya...
> I have been waiting for this day....
> 
> FYI
> It's a direct grant


Congrats man...
timelines please


----------



## HUNKJATT

HELLO GUYS,

TRIM STATUS and the adjoining documents link has been disappeared from my application portal...

Is it same for anyone in this forum...

Or is it because of new face of IMMI account service????????

:yield:


----------



## HUNKJATT

Online members, plz help


----------



## Ben 10

SandMine said:


> Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> But did anyone else also faced this problem?


I faced this for more than 3-4 months


----------



## Ben 10

HUNKJATT said:


> HELLO GUYS,
> 
> TRIM STATUS and the adjoining documents link has been disappeared from my application portal...
> 
> Is it same for anyone in this forum...
> 
> Or is it because of new face of IMMI account service????????
> 
> :yield:



Yes ... it is undergoing site mainteance or the service to check is changed from last week !


----------



## Ben 10

pavan.kom said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I got my most awaited golden email today...
> I'm on cloud 9....
> Thank you for everyone in this forum
> U guys are awesome
> Specially Firetoy N Sathiya...
> I have been waiting for this day....
> 
> FYI
> It's a direct grant


*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

pavan.kom*








​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ben 10

ahappystone said:


> A great news received from my agent that my grant has been received today! Thanks all members in this forum for your advice and support!!!
> 
> Happy Christmas to erveryone!!!:cheer2:



*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

ahappystone*








​[/QUOTE]


----------



## sathiyaseelan

pavan.kom said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I got my most awaited golden email today...
> I'm on cloud 9....
> Thank you for everyone in this forum
> U guys are awesome
> Specially Firetoy N Sathiya...
> I have been waiting for this day....
> 
> FYI
> It's a direct grant


hi pavan,

first of all, congratulations for achieving such a grand success in the form of visa.

I think your Christmas has already started (ha ha ha).

i am glad that you mentioned my name and wish you all the very best for your future life at Aussie.

warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## msohaibkhan

pavan.kom said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I got my most awaited golden email today...
> I'm on cloud 9....
> Thank you for everyone in this forum
> U guys are awesome
> Specially Firetoy N Sathiya...
> I have been waiting for this day....
> 
> FYI
> It's a direct grant


congratz


----------



## jerry9

pavan.kom said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I got my most awaited golden email today...
> I'm on cloud 9....
> Thank you for everyone in this forum
> U guys are awesome
> Specially Firetoy N Sathiya...
> I have been waiting for this day....
> 
> FYI
> It's a direct grant



congrats pavan.kom... Wish you Good Luck!


----------



## tarangoyal

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi All
> 
> First of all i would like to congratulate all of them who got their grants..
> 
> Now, many of you might be aware of this thread but just in case if someone is not and planning to move to Australia in near future, please be aware of the scams. Just thought of sharing it with all the members.
> 
> More details over this thread
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/141887-important-beware-scam.html


Sounds like india.. insurance, lottery, fake job offers.. this is new :ban:


----------



## tarangoyal

pavan.kom said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I got my most awaited golden email today...
> I'm on cloud 9....
> Thank you for everyone in this forum
> U guys are awesome
> Specially Firetoy N Sathiya...
> I have been waiting for this day....
> 
> FYI
> It's a direct grant


please update your signature or provide your timeline

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## olways

Pardee said:


> What did they ask. When did they come. How many ppl were they.
> 
> Kindly detail the said info.
> It will help us
> 
> Thanks.


Pardee, it seems they totally forgot about July applicants. I have applied around the same time with you, but my CO allocation was a bit later in September. I really wonder what they mean by routine checking procedure... I spoke to HR and they told me no one has contacted yet regarding my employment.


----------



## olways

Amitso, Rikki15, Deepika 2013 - Are you guys still waiting for the grant? What is it taking so long? Are you guys also waiting for routine checking procedure? Please update your status.


----------



## iesus

I got medicals done today and hospital receptionist told me they are not able to upload medical results since last 10 days as immigration website is down? does anyone know further details?


----------



## nardecap

:couch2:


iesus said:


> I got medicals done today and hospital receptionist told me they are not able to upload medical results since last 10 days as immigration website is down? does anyone know further details?


Hi iesus,

Probably, I was the first to face this issue on this Forum. Hospital was not able to upload medical results of my wife. I had a word with them and told them to change their Internet browser from Internet Explorer to Google Chrome. They did this and it worked. I understand that post the last upgrade by DIBP the site is no longer compatible with older versions of IE.

You may want to try this. 

Thanks. 
Cheers.


----------



## expat2aus

Hi mates,

I applied through an agent. Submitted medicals and PCC. Adelaide team 4 is process my application. Shall I send an email to team 4 asking the status of my application? Or Is there any other mail/phone details to contact them?

Each time when I call my agent, he is always saying that "We have submitted everything and waiting for the reply from DIBP". But I am seeing here, lot of applicants are getting their grant within 5 to 10 days. (16-Dec-2013 is the last date for me to submit additional documents like PCC and medicals)

My main concern is whether my agent submitted the proofs properly in the new ImmiAccount system.

Please help me.


----------



## Sunlight11

expat2aus said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I applied through an agent. Submitted medicals and PCC. Adelaide team 4 is process my application. Shall I send an email to team 4 asking the status of my application? Or Is there any other mail/phone details to contact them?
> 
> Each time when I call my agent, he is always saying that "We have submitted everything and waiting for the reply from DIBP". But I am seeing here, lot of applicants are getting their grant within 5 to 10 days. (16-Dec-2013 is the last date for me to submit additional documents like PCC and medicals)
> 
> My main concern is whether my agent submitted the proofs properly in the new ImmiAccount system.
> 
> Please help me.


Why don't you ask your agent to show you the eVisa page .?. if they do not want to give you the password that's fine, but they can login to the system themselves in their office and ask you to see the list of documents uploaded in their computer .... atleast they should do this if the client requests ..


----------



## expat2aus

Sunlight11 said:


> Why don't you ask your agent to show you the eVisa page .?. if they do not want to give you the password that's fine, but they can login to the system themselves in their office and ask you to see the list of documents uploaded in their computer .... atleast they should do this if the client requests ..


Thank you Sunlight11!

I created an ImmiAccount using my spouse name and TRN and viewed the application status. Against all the documents to be submitted, I am seeing the status "Requested". Is this normal?

I have doubt that my agent has not applied in the new ImmiAccount system. Tomorrow is the last date for submitting the additional documents. Please guide me.


----------



## iesus

nardecap said:


> :couch2:
> 
> Hi iesus,
> 
> Probably, I was the first to face this issue on this Forum. Hospital was not able to upload medical results of my wife. I had a word with them and told them to change their Internet browser from Internet Explorer to Google Chrome. They did this and it worked. I understand that post the last upgrade by DIBP the site is no longer compatible with older versions of IE.
> 
> You may want to try this.
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers.


thanks Nardecap. they suggested meds would be ready after 48 hours. can i collect them and upload myself the way i am uploading rest of the documents...or this has to be done by then on some link to which we do not have access.....


----------



## Sunlight11

expat2aus said:


> Thank you Sunlight11!
> 
> I created an ImmiAccount using my spouse name and TRN and viewed the application status. Against all the documents to be submitted, I am seeing the status "Requested". Is this normal?
> 
> I have doubt that my agent has not applied in the new ImmiAccount system. Tomorrow is the last date for submitting the additional documents. Please guide me.


if for whatever reason, you can not see the list of docs (with filename), you can further ask your agent to email the docs to your GSM team AND CC a copy to your email. That way you can have a visual proof.

File status are often manually updated by CO and aren't always the best indicator of things.


----------



## pavan.kom

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Congrats man... timelines please


Hi surjeet
My timelines are same as u buddy
EOI applied --- 8th nov
Invitation received - 18th nov 
Visa applied --- 22nd nov
Acknowledge received --- 22nd nov
Documents uploaded --- 29th nov
Visa granted --- 13th dec ( direct grant )


----------



## pavan.kom

Ben 10 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT pavan.kom


[/QUOTE]
Thanks a lot Ben


----------



## nardecap

iesus said:


> thanks Nardecap. they suggested meds would be ready after 48 hours. can i collect them and upload myself the way i am uploading rest of the documents...or this has to be done by then on some link to which we do not have access.....


You can't upload the results only the doctor who did the examination can submit them. So, request them to do so quickly. 

Cheers.


----------



## pavan.kom

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi pavan, first of all, congratulations for achieving such a grand success in the form of visa. I think your Christmas has already started (ha ha ha). i am glad that you mentioned my name and wish you all the very best for your future life at Aussie. warm regards, sathiya


Thank you very much Sathiya
Ur GRANT is around the corner... 
Catch u soon in Oz


----------



## pavan.kom

msohaibkhan said:


> congratz


Thanx buddy


----------



## pavan.kom

jerry9 said:


> congrats pavan.kom... Wish you Good Luck!


Thank you very much jerry


----------



## pavan.kom

tarangoyal said:


> please update your signature or provide your timeline http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


Hi buddy
My timelines are as below
EOI applied --- 8th nov
Invitation recieved --- 18th nov
Visa applied --- 22nd nov
Documents uploaded --- 29th nov
Visa grant --- 13th dec


----------



## Sai2Aus

pavan.kom said:


> Hi buddy
> My timelines are as below
> EOI applied --- 8th nov
> Invitation recieved --- 18th nov
> Visa applied --- 22nd nov
> Documents uploaded --- 29th nov
> Visa grant --- 13th dec


Many Congratulations !!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## saghirq

hello expats need ur thoughts
i have applied 190 and for spouse english requirement i decided to pay the fee when asked.but now i came to know a letter from college/university stating medium of study is english will work.my wife has studied just school level, so a certificate from school will also work.plz suggest if it had worked for anyone before.


----------



## saghirq

*spouse english requirement*

hello expats need ur thoughts
i have applied 190 and for spouse english requirement i decided to pay the fee when asked.but now i came to know a letter from college/university stating medium of study is english will work.my wife has studied just school level, so a certificate from school will also work.plz suggest if it had worked for anyone before.


----------



## Rathesh

I lodged my visa on 21st nov skill 190 visa


----------



## snarayan

JJ_TN said:


> Thanks a lot midhunnellore
> 
> I have not uploaded Form 1221 or Form 80 intentionally for the following reasons:
> 
> 1. We will get to know once the CO is allocated, just in case if these forms are required and requested by the CO.
> 2. As Firetoy mentioned in one of the replies earlier, these forms are not mandatory and why to burn our fingers unnecessarily (as we never know what issue will blow up!) as these are not mentioned as mandatory!
> 
> Correct me If I'm wrong!


Hi JJ_TN, have you uploaded form 80 yet

I too have intentionally not uploaded form 80 as I have noticed cases where people are granted visas without form 80. Why give out information unless asked for. 

I have anyway filled it and kept it ready just in case CO requests it. 

All other documents have been pre-empted including PCCs from India and UK and Medicals.


----------



## JJ_TN

snarayan said:


> Hi JJ_TN, have you uploaded form 80 yet
> 
> I too have intentionally not uploaded form 80 as I have noticed cases where people are granted visas without form 80. Why give out information unless asked for.
> 
> I have anyway filled it and kept it ready just in case CO requests it.
> 
> All other documents have been pre-empted including PCCs from India and UK and Medicals.


Hi Narayan,

I think we share the same timelines. Yes I did not uploaded form 80 and still waiting for CO Allocation. Almost 8 of us applied on 30th October, but no response till now for any of us. However, CO has been allocated (In some cases even grant as well) for applicants who applied after us! Lets wait for one more week and see what happens.


----------



## rjx

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Narayan,
> 
> I think we share the same timelines. Yes I did not uploaded form 80 and still waiting for CO Allocation. Almost 8 of us applied on 30th October, but no response till now for any of us. However, CO has been allocated (In some cases even grant as well) for applicants who applied after us! Lets wait for one more week and see what happens.



I'm on the same boat. Oct 30 applicants here, still no CO. I hope we get something this coming week.


----------



## just-curious

saghirq said:


> hello expats need ur thoughts
> i have applied 190 and for spouse english requirement i decided to pay the fee when asked.but now i came to know a letter from college/university stating medium of study is english will work.my wife has studied just school level, so a certificate from school will also work.plz suggest if it had worked for anyone before.


Hi 

You have 3 options for this

1) As you know already paying roughly 5000 AUD for english language study enrolment in Australia.
2) Letter from school/college/university which shows any fulltime study of minimum of 2 yrs is undertaken where medium of learning is English.
3) Achieve a score of average 4.5 in IELTS

Yes I know of a few people who have taken the route as you suggested for spouse english requirement. Hope this helps.

Please also send me 10% of the fees you had planned to pay for this to immigration department.Just kiddinn
J-C


----------



## jeevan00

pavan.kom said:


> Hi buddy
> My timelines are as below
> EOI applied --- 8th nov
> Invitation recieved --- 18th nov
> Visa applied --- 22nd nov
> Documents uploaded --- 29th nov
> Visa grant --- 13th dec


 


congrats .


----------



## s_kumar16

pavan.kom said:


> Hi buddy
> My timelines are as below
> EOI applied --- 8th nov
> Invitation recieved --- 18th nov
> Visa applied --- 22nd nov
> Documents uploaded --- 29th nov
> Visa grant --- 13th dec


Hi pavan.. cud u pls share ur points?


----------



## Sai2Aus

After applying for Visa how much time are we given to upload the documents? 
Front uploading the documents means uploading all the documents immediately (on the same day) after paying the fees?


----------



## s_kumar16

Also... i wud like to know if the visa grant is done based on points? Is it like higher the points earlier the grant?


----------



## goodguy2

s_kumar16 said:


> Also... i wud like to know if the visa grant is done based on points? Is it like higher the points earlier the grant?



Nope I don’t think so. It depends on the date u have lodged I feel. Secondly it also depends on what all documents u have provided and what all documents they have requested for?

BTW I see no grants today…GRANTS were given on Saturdays earlier.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant ??? *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mroks

Sai2Aus said:


> After applying for Visa how much time are we given to upload the documents?
> Front uploading the documents means uploading all the documents immediately (on the same day) after paying the fees?


Front uploading the documents means uploading the documents before CO gets assigned.
There are some who have not uploaded any documents and the CO then asks for all of them once assigned.


----------



## kejal22

s_kumar16 said:


> Hi pavan.. cud u pls share ur points?


Pavan ur case simply awesome just one month and all done u v applied for which state I m in this process since 10 months and yet no grant


----------



## saghirq

hello expats need ur thoughts
i have applied 190 and for spouse english requirement i decided to pay the fee when asked.but now i came to know a letter from college/university stating medium of study is english will work.my wife has studied just school level, so a certificate from school will also work.plz suggest if it had worked for anyone before.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

pavan.kom said:


> Hi surjeet
> My timelines are same as u buddy
> EOI applied --- 8th nov
> Invitation received - 18th nov
> Visa applied --- 22nd nov
> Acknowledge received --- 22nd nov
> Documents uploaded --- 29th nov
> Visa granted --- 13th dec ( direct grant )


Oh man... That's really awesome...
Which team was handling your file..?
Mine is Team 2 Adelaide

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

Mroks said:


> Front uploading the documents means uploading the documents before CO gets assigned.
> There are some who have not uploaded any documents and the CO then asks for all of them once assigned.


Thanks Mroks. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## s_kumar16

Sunlight11 said:


> Why don't you ask your agent to show you the eVisa page .?. if they do not want to give you the password that's fine, but they can login to the system themselves in their office and ask you to see the list of documents uploaded in their computer .... atleast they should do this if the client requests ..


As per new DIBP new website, if we know the TRN number we can view our visa status by providing passport details. Password created by agent is not required. I am tracking my case like that now.
Create an immi account and add your visa to list for tracking.


----------



## snarayan

s_kumar16 said:


> As per new DIBP new website, if we know the TRN number we can view our visa status by providing passport details. Password created by agent is not required. I am tracking my case like that now.
> Create an immi account and add your visa to list for tracking.


Does it mean that both you and your agent are able to look at the status of your visa application?

Basically I would like to know if a same application can be imported by two different immiaccounts.


----------



## snarayan

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Narayan,
> 
> I think we share the same timelines. Yes I did not uploaded form 80 and still waiting for CO Allocation. Almost 8 of us applied on 30th October, but no response till now for any of us. However, CO has been allocated (In some cases even grant as well) for applicants who applied after us! Lets wait for one more week and see what happens.


JJ_TN and rjx, I have noticed that several applicants have got their CO who applied after us. But not many are 190 visa applicants. All of us would have noticed that 189 is quite faster than 190 these days. 

I am tempted to think that a CO is already looking into our file and there is nothing that he/she wants from us. 

Hope we get our grants before Christmas.


----------



## Cocopoko

Hi Expats

I have a question. If you have all your documents uploaded and the medicals cleared , Would it be nice to phone the CO directly and inquire about the Grant Date for the Visa? or just wait till she contacts me ? Please advice


----------



## JJ_TN

snarayan said:


> JJ_TN and rjx, I have noticed that several applicants have got their CO who applied after us. But not many are 190 visa applicants. All of us would have noticed that 189 is quite faster than 190 these days.
> 
> I am tempted to think that a CO is already looking into our file and there is nothing that he/she wants from us.
> 
> Hope we get our grants before Christmas.


Hi Narayan,

Even I feel the same. Lets see what happens next week!


----------



## 2013

Rathesh said:


> I lodged my visa on 21st nov skill 190 visa


No CO so far??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## cooloz82

Same here now a days 190 is slower than 189 .. I have applied on nov 14 frontloaded everything .. waiting for CO or grant hopefully next week or else i can only expect by Jan 15 2014


----------



## snarayan

cooloz82 said:


> Same here now a days 190 is slower than 189 .. I have applied on nov 14 frontloaded everything .. waiting for CO or grant hopefully next week or else i can only expect by Jan 15 2014


Just so that you are aware, DIBP is only closed on public holidays for Christmas, and not for a long duration until 15 Jan. So you can still expect grants during Christmas week and first week of Jan, but I guess their operations during that time will be very minimal.


----------



## tarangoyal

cooloz82 said:


> Same here now a days 190 is slower than 189 .. I have applied on nov 14 frontloaded everything .. waiting for CO or grant hopefully next week or else i can only expect by Jan 15 2014


I applied on 17oct.. If my application gets a grant.. the CO will get free and will be assigned to your application   

arty:arty:arty::crazy:


----------



## cooloz82

sure man tarangoyal .. ur grant will be definitely before mine 

i have yet got a CO


----------



## VincentDo

snarayan said:


> JJ_TN and rjx, I have noticed that several applicants have got their CO who applied after us. But not many are 190 visa applicants. All of us would have noticed that 189 is quite faster than 190 these days.
> 
> I am tempted to think that a CO is already looking into our file and there is nothing that he/she wants from us.
> 
> Hope we get our grants before Christmas.


I hope so too. Btw, max time to get CO for 190s is 8 weeks. Is this upper limit followed strictly? Should we call DIBP after this timeframe?


----------



## ram2013

Hi peeps,

Good news:

http://australiavisanews.net/2013/03/02/living-in-other-states-on-a-subclass-190-visa/

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : 15nov2013


----------



## saintkamy

ram2013 said:


> Hi peeps,
> 
> Good news:
> 
> http://australiavisanews.net/2013/03/02/living-in-other-states-on-a-subclass-190-visa/
> 
> visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: submitted on 11Nov2013 Grant : 15nov2013


I have read this opinion on different sites but not sure is that simple to ask state letting ppl go after SS
Anyone here have experience?


----------



## Jango911

Hi Guys,

I have stopped receiving alerts from this thread . . . :-(


----------



## ar.ajayasilwal

dear maverick, your time line is almost like mine. I lodged 190 visa in november 1st.. still no signs of CO... please stay in touch


----------



## ar.ajayasilwal

I also think the same.. i applied 190 visa in NOV 1st.. No signs of CO.. but most of my documents have status of received...


----------



## snarayan

ar.ajayasilwal said:


> I also think the same.. i applied 190 visa in NOV 1st.. No signs of CO.. but most of my documents have status of received...


Have you frontloaded all documents? can you update your signature ?


----------



## ar.ajayasilwal

yes i frontloaded all required documents

312111/vetasses:6 Sep/SS: 12 Oct/ Invitation:24 Oct/ Visa Lodged: 1st NOV/ CO:???/ Grant:????


----------



## snarayan

ar.ajayasilwal said:


> yes i frontloaded all required documents
> 
> 312111/vetasses:6 Sep/SS: 12 Oct/ Invitation:24 Oct/ Visa Lodged: 1st NOV/ CO:???/ Grant:????


All the best to you mate! Hope get to hear something next week from our silent COs if there is one already assigned.


----------



## ar.ajayasilwal

Hope so.. Coming week is going to be extremely suffocating if we don't hear anything from them.


----------



## snarayan

ar.ajayasilwal said:


> Hope so.. Coming week is going to be extremely suffocating if we don't hear anything from them.


Be positive my friend. No news is always good news!!!


----------



## kejal22

snarayan said:


> Be positive my friend. No news is always good news!!!


Gr8 thought

Hey do we get verification calls from diac seniors pl help as anyone got any verification calls from diac regarding employment etc.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hello,

I have the following queries while filling the Visa application. Please help me out. 

1.When filling details for my child, 



> Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
> Yes No


Should i say yes and give my wife's details?or say no?


2.


> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> YesNo



I have no overseas employment experience. Does this mean i can give experiences i have in India?
and select the total years assessed by ACS?

3.


> Regarding employment in last 10years


 should i enter details like i did for EOI? 
like split the experiences according to ACS assessment (relevant and irrelevant)?


----------



## pavan.kom

s_kumar16 said:


> Hi pavan.. cud u pls share ur points?


I had 70 points buddy
Occupation : 233914


----------



## pavan.kom

kejal22 said:


> Pavan ur case simply awesome just one month and all done u v applied for which state I m in this process since 10 months and yet no grant


Thank you buddy
I'm an onshore applicant. I didn't apply for any state. I live in NSW tough


----------



## pavan.kom

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Oh man... That's really awesome... Which team was handling your file..? Mine is Team 2 Adelaide Regards Surjeet Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


Same team surjeet 
CO name is Lee


----------



## OZHope

pavan.kom said:


> Same team surjeet
> CO name is Lee


Your time line is the fastest man. Job well done. :thumb:


----------



## DesiTadka

Is there a generic email where we can inquire if a CO or a team has been assigned to my case or calling DIBP is the only way to find out?


----------



## Sai2Aus

Sai2Aus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have the following queries while filling the Visa application. Please help me out.
> 
> 1.When filling details for my child,
> 
> Should i say yes and give my wife's details?or say no?
> 
> 2.
> 
> I have no overseas employment experience. Does this mean i can give experiences i have in India?
> and select the total years assessed by ACS?
> 
> 3.
> should i enter details like i did for EOI?
> like split the experiences according to ACS assessment (relevant and irrelevant)?


Can someone help me on this please..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## DesiTadka

If you are separated then answer Yes and enter your wife's detail. Otherwise answer No.

Yes, your experience anywhere but Australia is overseas and you will have to give employment details.



Sai2Aus said:


> Can someone help me on this please..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## peanut48

Hi all,

Just wondering if you are maintaining this beautiful sheet to track the visas, coz I don't see anyone applying for 190 in Dec in this sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## peanut48

I have a major question,



> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> YesNo


My skills assessment for my nominated occupation was for my work done till Dec 2012 that is 1 year ago. The past 1 year I'm working on my own business which may or may not be closely related.

How should I answer this question? Is there any requirement that we must be in our nominated occupation in the past 12 months when lodging the 190 visa?
Also I'm not claiming any points for my work exp.


----------



## Sasha2013

*Link*

What is the url for checking the status of the application using TRN? My agent has filed my application and I dont want to ask him for the password.


----------



## whatdoumean

peanut48 said:


> I have a major question,
> 
> 
> 
> My skills assessment for my nominated occupation was for my work done till Dec 2012 that is 1 year ago. The past 1 year I'm working on my own business which may or may not be closely related.
> 
> How should I answer this question? Is there any requirement that we must be in our nominated occupation in the past 12 months when lodging the 190 visa?
> Also I'm not claiming any points for my work exp.


I had answered no to this question and didn't claim any points...as I had similar doubts....got the grant anyway...


----------



## is5yk

Hi everyone 

Can anyone explain kindly co asked me to provide additional docs and given me a dead line and I have already sent my docs.

Can anyone experience how long does it take to grant my visa? After receiving all my docs

Regards 
Is5y


----------



## peanut48

whatdoumean said:


> I had answered no to this question and didn't claim any points...as I had similar doubts....got the grant anyway...


Hi whatdoumean, I know you've got the grant like this but can't help but ask again, are you sure that we don't have to be employed in the nominated occupation in the past 12 months immediately before lodging?

I'm suddenly very scared about this. I would not want to have my visa rejected for this reason!!!!


----------



## Sai2Aus

DesiTadka said:


> If you are separated then answer Yes and enter your wife's detail. Otherwise answer No.
> 
> Yes, your experience anywhere but Australia is overseas and you will have to give employment details.


Thanks DesiTadka.. Can you please answer this too..


Regarding employment in last 10years
should i enter details like i did for EOI?
like split the experiences according to ACS assessment (relevant and irrelevant)?


----------



## whatdoumean

peanut48 said:


> Hi whatdoumean, I know you've got the grant like this but can't help but ask again, are you sure that we don't have to be employed in the nominated occupation in the past 12 months immediately before lodging?
> 
> I'm suddenly very scared about this. I would not want to have my visa rejected for this reason!!!!


Answering "yes" to that question brings up a drop-down box, and you would have to select the years of experience. I think the minimum is 3, and gives you 5 points within the system. Now, the question is whether you should be claiming those points. Some CO's are kind enough to reduce points after notifying the applicant of the same. Some straightaway notify the applicant of the intent to reject the case seeking an explanation on why the application shouldn't be rejected.Everybody's case is different however, the chances of rejection are higher if you misrepresent facts. 

It's best to upload all documentation, and attach a letter explaining your circumstances clearly. The more unequivocal you are, the higher are your chances of a grant...


----------



## peanut48

whatdoumean said:


> Answering "yes" to that question brings up a drop-down box, and you would have to select the years of experience. I think the minimum is 3, and gives you 5 points within the system. Now, the question is whether you should be claiming those points. Some CO's are kind enough to reduce points after notifying the applicant of the same. Some straightaway notify the applicant of the intent to reject the case seeking an explanation on why the application shouldn't be rejected.Everybody's case is different however, the chances of rejection are higher if you misrepresent facts.
> 
> It's best to upload all documentation, and attach a letter explaining your circumstances clearly. The more unequivocal you are, the higher are your chances of a grant...


Thanks whatdoumean!! I won't be claiming any points....I just panicked when I realised it has been a year since my nominated employment and was under the impression that we needed to have been employed in the nominated occupation in the 12 months immediately before lodging.


----------



## sathish#nsw

Hi all,

I got assigned with CO on 12th Dec. I front loaded all the docs.. CO waiting for my medicals results..

Sathish#nsw-----Subclass189-----EOI Date 18/11/13------Visa lodge 21/11/13-----CO assigned 12/12/13
0z_dream---------Subclass189-----EOI Date 4/11/13--------Visa lodge 12/12/13-----
Sathiya------------Subclass 189-----EOI invite 21/10/13-----visa lodge 12/11/2013--- Case officer 27/11/2013---Visa grant----
pavan.kom--------Subclass 189-----EOI Invite 18/11/13-----visa lodge----22/11/13
2013----------------Suclass189------EOI Date 11/11/13-------Visa Lodge 05/12/13...

regards,

sathish


----------



## Sasha2013

What is the url for checking the status of the application using TRN? My agent has filed my application and I dont want to ask him for the password.


----------



## anthoney

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks DesiTadka.. Can you please answer this too..
> 
> 
> Regarding employment in last 10years
> should i enter details like i did for EOI?
> like split the experiences according to ACS assessment (relevant and irrelevant)?



yes Sai. You need to provide details as same as EOI i.e irrelevant for ACS deducted years and relevant for the remaining years. But for the latest experience (Not assessed by ACS) you can give till current date if you are working in the same company.


----------



## anthoney

Sasha2013 said:


> What is the url for checking the status of the application using TRN? My agent has filed my application and I dont want to ask him for the password.


https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

you need to register for an ImmiAccount and by logging in, you can import the visa application using TRN to check the status of your application.


----------



## gyan

*Documents needed for Visa application*

Hi All,

I have got the SS approval last week and want to know the list of documents for visa application.

I am accompanied with my wife (no points claimed) and my daughter (4 years).

Thanks for help..


----------



## Sasha2013

Will it disturb the work of my agent? I mean can we both be logged in at the same time without disturbing his work?


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hi Guys,
I need some help related to Form 80.
Q4 Did you use the passport at Q1 to travel to Aus? - I never traveled to Aus, so should leave it blank?
Q51 Parent - When did this parent have this nationality? - My father was born in India and migrated to Pakistan in 1952, but there is no document of nationality for that date. His first passport was issued in 1974 (when passports started to issue in Pak). What date should I mention here?
Regards,


----------



## peanut48

You can use this sheet to track your visas too.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> Hi whatdoumean, I know you've got the grant like this but can't help but ask again, are you sure that we don't have to be employed in the nominated occupation in the past 12 months immediately before lodging?
> 
> I'm suddenly very scared about this. I would not want to have my visa rejected for this reason!!!!


Peanut48, There is no such rule that you should have worked in the nominated occupation in the last 12 months before lodging. I personally know a couple of guys who did not claim any points for work experience and have got their grants. So you can confidently go ahead and submit your visa application without any work experience. Since you have already come this far, I presume you have a positive skills assessment which is one of the requirement for you to be making a valid application.


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> Peanut48, There is no such rule that you should have worked in the nominated occupation in the last 12 months before lodging. I personally know a couple of guys who did not claim any points for work experience and have got their grants. So you can confidently go ahead and submit your visa application without any work experience. Since you have already come this far, I presume you have a positive skills assessment which is one of the requirement for you to be making a valid application.


Thanks snarayan!! Yes, I have a valid skills assessment and I'm hoping to receive a positive SS nomination this week from ACT and the much awaited DIBP invite. I intend to apply for the 190 at the earliest so making sure I have no nasty surprises ahead.


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> Thanks snarayan!! Yes, I have a valid skills assessment and I'm hoping to receive a positive SS nomination this week from ACT and the much awaited DIBP invite. I intend to apply for the 190 at the earliest so making sure I have no nasty surprises ahead.


All the best mate! Personally, I think its better to be claiming as less work experience as possible as it would surely save a lot of CO's time in verifying the documents and things like that. Hope you get your ACT SS and your grant soon.


----------



## Sasha2013

Guys,

Do any of you know if I import my application into my ImmiAccount using the TRN, will it disturb/impact the application submitted by my agent in any way? Can we both be logged in at the same time without any problem? I intend to only look at the statuses and not make any updates.

Thanks anthoney for the previous response.


----------



## snarayan

Sasha2013 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do any of you know if I import my application into my ImmiAccount using the TRN, will it disturb/impact the application submitted by my agent in any way? Can we both be logged in at the same time without any problem? I intend to only look at the statuses and not make any updates.
> 
> Thanks anthoney for the previous response.



I have asked the same question a couple of times and I am awaiting a response. I will anyway check this with my agent tomorrow and update this thread. In the meantime if anyone knows the answer to this question, please update.


----------



## Probasi

Dear nardecap,
Congratulation for your PR.

I saw the below information in one of your post on 7th Dec



nardecap said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> The *'Organise your health examinations*' link got replaced with *'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.'* for me and my family. I believe this means the medicals are done and cleared. Just want to check if I need to do anything else for the medicals.
> 
> Please note on suggestion of one friend on the forum I have upload the scanned receipts for this medicals examinations. Do you think that I should download the pdf available at link *'Print Information Sheet'* and upload it as this clearly mentions that our medicals are completed and that our health case was submitted to DIBP on this particular date.
> 
> The reason for this query is that our evidence for health document status is still 'Requested'.
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks,
> Cheers.


But then on 11th Dec, you have mentioned that the clinic was yet to upload your results.
Does it mean that the reports were not uploaded but the eMed was updated as completes?


----------



## Probasi

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Guys,
> I need some help related to Form 80.
> Q4 Did you use the passport at Q1 to travel to Aus? - I never traveled to Aus, so should leave it blank?
> Q51 Parent - When did this parent have this nationality? - My father was born in India and migrated to Pakistan in 1952, but there is no document of nationality for that date. His first passport was issued in 1974 (when passports started to issue in Pak). What date should I mention here?
> Regards,


The undivided India is the common entity for everyone born in its borders (Irrespective of they are in India or Pakistan).
So for your father, he is a Pakistani national by birth and from his birth date.
Hope It helps.


----------



## DesiTadka

Unfortunately I am not aware of ACS so wouldn't be able to answer it.


Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks DesiTadka.. Can you please answer this too..
> 
> 
> Regarding employment in last 10years
> should i enter details like i did for EOI?
> like split the experiences according to ACS assessment (relevant and irrelevant)?


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Probasi said:


> The undivided India is the common entity for everyone born in its borders (Irrespective of they are in India or Pakistan).
> So for your father, he is a Pakistani national by birth and from his birth date.
> Hope It helps.


Hi Probasi,
Thanks for your response!
So it wont affect even if someone migrated after the division to either side and got the new nationality (Indian or Pakistani)?
Regards,


----------



## Probasi

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Probasi,
> Thanks for your response!
> So it wont affect even if someone migrated after the division to either side and got the new nationality (Indian or Pakistani)?
> Regards,


Hi Abu,
Sorry I over looked the date of migration. My bad.
Since your father had moved in 1952, according to the Nationality Acts of India/Pakistan, he was, in my opinion, an Indian at the time of migration.
I let other forum veteran comment on this.
I would have checked the place of birth mentioned in his passport if I were you.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Probasi said:


> Hi Abu,
> Sorry I over looked the date of migration. My bad.
> Since your father had moved in 1952, according to the Nationality Acts of India/Pakistan, he was, in my opinion, an Indian at the time of migration.
> I let other forum veteran comment on this.
> I would have checked the place of birth mentioned in his passport if I were you.


Hi Probasi,
Yes place of birth in his passport is India. There was no formal doc provided when he migrated to Pak in 1952. I have to choose from 1952 & 1974 the former when he migrated and the later when he got the first passport.
Regards,


----------



## whatdoumean

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Probasi,
> Yes place of birth in his passport is India. There was no formal doc provided when he migrated to Pak in 1952. I have to choose from 1952 & 1974 the former when he migrated and the later when he got the first passport.
> Regards,


I think you need to state clearly both citizenships...state india from year 19-- to 19--
then state pakistan from year 19-- to 19--. Form 80 allows you to do that


----------



## Sasha2013

snarayan said:


> I have asked the same question a couple of times and I am awaiting a response. I will anyway check this with my agent tomorrow and update this thread. In the meantime if anyone knows the answer to this question, please update.


I spoke to my agent regarding importing my application to my account and she says that it will duplicate the application. However, I assume that she says that due to lack of knowledge/experience on the new system more than anything else. 

I was hoping to hear from someone on this forum who has imported the application which was submitted by their agent. I believe, the guys on this forum would know better than the agents.

Anyone who knows the answer? Is it ok to import your application which was filed by your agent? Does it create any kind of issue with the agents work?


----------



## kjay

Sasha2013 said:


> I spoke to my agent regarding importing my application to my account and she says that it will duplicate the application. However, I assume that she says that due to lack of knowledge/experience on the new system more than anything else.
> 
> I was hoping to hear from someone on this forum who has imported the application which was submitted by their agent. I believe, the guys on this forum would know better than the agents.
> 
> Anyone who knows the answer? Is it ok to import your application which was filed by your agent? Does it create any kind of issue with the agents work?


Well , I imported my application it didn't create any problem. 

KJay


----------



## ali.sajid

I lodged my visa for subclass 190 on 1st December 2013


----------



## Sasha2013

kjay said:


> Well , I imported my application it didn't create any problem.
> 
> KJay


Well, thats great to hear. Whats your timeline? I hope its not too early for you to say that it didnt create any problem ...  I hope you know what I mean ...lol


----------



## kalch99

Hi,

I need help..My agent has applied both for 189(65 points) and 190 visa(70 points) and for 190 visa he has selected 'any state' when asked for particular state.Now I m afraid that I might get a 190 invitation thus blocking my 189.Should I remove my 190 selection and go only with 189 visa?..I may get an invite today..Please I need help ASAP..thanks!!


----------



## Sai2Aus

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks DesiTadka.. Can you please answer this too..
> 
> Regarding employment in last 10years
> should i enter details like i did for EOI?
> like split the experiences according to ACS assessment (relevant and irrelevant)?


Can someone shed some light on this please..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

DesiTadka said:


> Unfortunately I am not aware of ACS so wouldn't be able to answer it.


Oops.. Anyways thank you..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## anthoney

kalch99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help..My agent has applied both for 189(65 points) and 190 visa(70 points) and for 190 visa he has selected 'any state' when asked for particular state.Now I m afraid that I might get a 190 invitation thus blocking my 189.Should I remove my 190 selection and go only with 189 visa?..I may get an invite today..Please I need help ASAP..thanks!!


Hi,

No need to panic. Just relax. You will get 189 invite within 30 min. as long as your job code is not in golden 6 occupations(except 2613 & 2334 codes). 

All the best for your invite


----------



## 2013

Anyone from Nov end or Dec got CO allocated recently?


----------



## anthoney

Sai2Aus said:


> Can someone shed some light on this please..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi Sai,

I think I replied for your query. Please check my previous posts. Hope that helps.


----------



## 2013

Any CO allocations for Nov-Dec lodge?


----------



## mafuz767

Hi senior brothers 
Could anyone please let me know that how to know about my medical report been cleared or refereed??? Thank you in advance for you quick reply.


----------



## Sai2Aus

anthoney said:


> yes Sai. You need to provide details as same as EOI i.e irrelevant for ACS deducted years and relevant for the remaining years. But for the latest experience (Not assessed by ACS) you can give till current date if you are working in the same company.


Thanks Anthony. . Missed your post.. current date would be the date of lodging right?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## anthoney

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks Anthony. . Missed your post.. current date would be the date of lodging right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


That's alright... yes exactly. I lodged my application on 30-Nov and system allowed me to put till 30-Nov for latest relevant experience in same company.


----------



## Sai2Aus

anthoney said:


> That's alright... yes exactly. I lodged my application on 30-Nov and system allowed me to put till 30-Nov for latest relevant experience in same company.


thanks a lot Anthoney. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sunlight11

mafuz767 said:


> Hi senior brothers
> Could anyone please let me know that how to know about my medical report been cleared or refereed??? Thank you in advance for you quick reply.


If its cleared you'll see a msg "No further Health ......" in place of the health link.


----------



## Sunlight11

Sai2Aus said:


> Can someone shed some light on this please..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


in eVisa, I put the same way as in EOI, breaking up as per ACS letter.


----------



## suman.cuet

what the checking have been done by external agent for the applicants who goes under this mandatory checking?


----------



## simmi_mahmud

My online visa status shows - all requested docs like meds, pcc, form-80 are 'received'. But underneath the list it shows a link- 

'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant'. When I click on it it shows to complete Form-80! Which is already received. What can this be then? Is it for me ? Am I going under security check? 

Pl help


----------



## anthoney

simmi_mahmud said:


> My online visa status shows - all requested docs like meds, pcc, form-80 are 'received'. But underneath the list it shows a link-
> 
> 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant'. When I click on it it shows to complete Form-80! Which is already received. What can this be then? Is it for me ? Am I going under security check?
> 
> Pl help


I think it is just a system glitch which I wouldn't worry about. If CO is not able to open the document, he/she would request you the same.


----------



## Sunlight11

simmi_mahmud said:


> My online visa status shows - all requested docs like meds, pcc, form-80 are 'received'. But underneath the list it shows a link-
> 
> 'Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant'. When I click on it it shows to complete Form-80! Which is already received. What can this be then? Is it for me ? Am I going under security check?
> 
> Pl help


Same situation with me, Form 80 link is there from the beginning, CO sure got my frontloaded Form 80 otherwise she would've wanted it by now .... I guess its nothing really, the link will be there anyway if nothing done by CO herself ...


----------



## Sai2Aus

Sunlight11 said:


> in eVisa, I put the same way as in EOI, breaking up as per ACS letter.


Thanks Sunlight11..


----------



## Sai2Aus

Another query in evisa..

Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
Yes No

Im yet to take my medical test.. What should i answer here?


----------



## anthoney

Sai2Aus said:


> Another query in evisa..
> 
> Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
> Yes No
> 
> Im yet to take my medical test.. What should i answer here?


No obviously


----------



## comerun

Hi all, 

In my eVisa online account the followings are marked as 'Recommended' 

Health, Evidence of Recommended 
Identity, Evidence of Recommended

First of all is'nt the evidence of health a requirement and shouldnt I be informed when its time for me to do my medical stuff?

Also isnt the identity evidence same as the birth certificate which has been already provided by me?

My last question, even though I got an agent, is it a good idea for me to call my CO to get some updates? I applied on 6th of September for visa 190 and still have not been asked to do my medical ,is this normal?

Thanks,


----------



## OZHope

Hi All,

I just got an email from immi and it says that a correspondence has been made to my application (transaction), however, I logged in to my immi account and there is no message in correspondence link. It's empty. I'm confused, what happened actually?

Any thoughts guys? I would really appreciate your inputs here.

Thanks.


----------



## rubonno1

Hi Seniors,

I in process of submitting my visa application. I have few doubts if you can help :-

1) National Identity document --> Do we need to provide voter card or adhar card etc or we can say no to it.
2) In employment history, Space for Description of duties is 300 characters only. How to provide the details. I would like to include everything i have presented to acs.

Please suggest.
Rgds
Rubonno1


----------



## JJ_TN

Hi Seniors,

Just called DIBP for getting the status of my application. The operator said the normal processing time is 3 to 4 months for 190 and I might get to know some status sometime next month 

Not sure whether they have referred my application to some external checks! Also she said that the CO is not yet allocated but the team is working on the application (Not sure what team is this!) and right now no further documents are required at this point in time.

When I called DIBP last time (2 weeks before) they said the CO will get allocated during December which is totally different what she is saying now. Cudn't understand anything from the call! Getting different information every time I call them!



Cheers


----------



## NeoWilson

comerun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In my eVisa online account the followings are marked as 'Recommended'
> 
> Health, Evidence of Recommended
> Identity, Evidence of Recommended
> 
> First of all is'nt the evidence of health a requirement and shouldnt I be informed when its time for me to do my medical stuff?
> 
> Also isnt the identity evidence same as the birth certificate which has been already provided by me?
> 
> My last question, even though I got an agent, is it a good idea for me to call my CO to get some updates? I applied on 6th of September for visa 190 and still have not been asked to do my medical ,is this normal?
> 
> Thanks,


You don't need to upload everything that is "Recommended"

For Health Evidence, what you need to do is click the small blue text at the end of that list of documents which will take you to your referral letter and you can make an appointment for your med exam with your HAP ID

This is what i remember from the page layout before the update so not sure if it still has the same look


----------



## GREEN_DAY

*190 application*

Hi all,
I am also waiting for my 190 visa . Applied on 6/11/13 (almost 6 weeks now), I was supposed to get a case officer in 5 weeks time isn't that right? but no news yet. Is there anyone who applied in november and got CO allocation?


----------



## GREEN_DAY

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Just called DIBP for getting the status of my application. The operator said the normal processing time is 3 to 4 months for 190 and I might get to know some status sometime next month
> 
> Not sure whether they have referred my application to some external checks! Also she said that the CO is not yet allocated but the team is working on the application (Not sure what team is this!) and right now no further documents are required at this point in time.
> 
> When I called DIBP last time (2 weeks before) they said the CO will get allocated during December which is totally different what she is saying now. Cudn't understand anything from the call! Getting different information every time I call them!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JJ_TN,
> I also called DIBP the other day and got the same response that Team has been allocated but not CO, and the lady told me that means CO Allocation is not too far.. fingers crosed .....
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## olways

GREEN_DAY said:


> Hi all,
> I am also waiting for my 190 visa . Applied on 6/11/13 (almost 6 weeks now), I was supposed to get a case officer in 5 weeks time isn't that right? but no news yet. Is there anyone who applied in november and got CO allocation?


I have got mine in 7 weeks. But, the first contact for additional docs was on Week 12. I totally understand how hard it is to wait for CO allocation. But I really hope you will get your CO and grant soon. Stay positive.


----------



## GREEN_DAY

olways said:


> I have got mine in 7 weeks. But, the first contact for additional docs was on Week 12. I totally understand how hard it is to wait for CO allocation. But I really hope you will get your CO and grant soon. Stay positive.



Thanks


----------



## BlackBelt

Just lodged mine today, since I got my invitation today. Updated the spreadsheet. Thanks.


----------



## maddy84

I applied my 190 on 3rd of November and I called up DIBP to hear that a CO has been allocated for my application on 12 Dec :fingerscrossed:


----------



## thinkpanther

maddy84 said:


> I applied my 190 on 3rd of November and I called up DIBP to hear that a CO has been allocated for my application on 12 Dec :fingerscrossed:


Is there a number to call dibp from India?


----------



## GREEN_DAY

olways said:


> I have got mine in 7 weeks. But, the first contact for additional docs was on Week 12. I totally understand how hard it is to wait for CO allocation. But I really hope you will get your CO and grant soon. Stay positive.





maddy84 said:


> I applied my 190 on 3rd of November and I called up DIBP to hear that a CO has been allocated for my application on 12 Dec :fingerscrossed:


 Thanks for sharing ... and all the very best


----------



## maddy84

thinkpanther said:


> Is there a number to call dibp from India?


I am based out of Melbourne, but I believe you can call up DIBP on +61 - 1300364613.


----------



## vj118

After 5 months lonnnnnggggggggggg unexplained silence.....from my case officer....which was KILLING........
By the GRACE of God I have received my GRRRRRRAAAAANNNTTTT TODAY......
Although I was a silent spectator on this forum.......I would like to Thank everyone for their support..... Firetoy a stamp for me plzzzzzz.....


----------



## anthoney

vj118 said:


> After 5 months lonnnnnggggggggggg unexplained silence.....from my case officer....which was KILLING........
> By the GRACE of God I have received my GRRRRRRAAAAANNNTTTT TODAY......
> Although I was a silent spectator on this forum.......I would like to Thank everyone for their support..... Firetoy a stamp for me plzzzzzz.....


Wonderful. . Congratulations buddy. . Its time to party hard now


----------



## Sasha2013

snarayan said:


> I have asked the same question a couple of times and I am awaiting a response. I will anyway check this with my agent tomorrow and update this thread. In the meantime if anyone knows the answer to this question, please update.


Hi snarayan, any news on this from your agent? Can we import our application without causing any problem?


----------



## Pailas

Hi.....

I'm a bit confused here while applying for Visa.... Can seniors help me on this situation...

I have received my invitation for applying Visa (189) today..... 
I have started my first job from 1 Sep 2003 .... ACS letter says 'experience after sep 2005' is considered as relevant....

As per my ACS letter and according to years of deduction, which is 2 years in my case (eligibility specified in ACS WEBSITE), 
I have applied my EOI..... Starting 1st SEP 2005 which is exactly 2 years of deduction... But I have heard just now that I should have claimed from Oct 2005.

Even though if I claim the experience from 1 OCT 2005 I should have no difference in claiming the points.... Now when I submit my visa I should be claiming the same information submitted as in EOI or is that ok to claim from 1 OCT 2005... Will there be any issue with this... ????????? 

Thanks.


----------



## olways

vj118 said:


> After 5 months lonnnnnggggggggggg unexplained silence.....from my case officer....which was KILLING........
> By the GRACE of God I have received my GRRRRRRAAAAANNNTTTT TODAY......
> Although I was a silent spectator on this forum.......I would like to Thank everyone for their support..... Firetoy a stamp for me plzzzzzz.....


Congratulations. Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## jerry9

vj118 said:


> After 5 months lonnnnnggggggggggg unexplained silence.....from my case officer....which was KILLING........
> By the GRACE of God I have received my GRRRRRRAAAAANNNTTTT TODAY......
> Although I was a silent spectator on this forum.......I would like to Thank everyone for their support..... Firetoy a stamp for me plzzzzzz.....


Congrats vj118! wish you good luck !


----------



## LP8056

Pailas said:


> Hi.....
> 
> I'm a bit confused here while applying for Visa.... Can seniors help me on this situation...
> 
> I have received my invitation for applying Visa (189) today.....
> I have started my first job from 1 Sep 2003 .... ACS letter says 'experience after sep 2005' is considered as relevant....
> 
> As per my ACS letter and according to years of deduction, which is 2 years in my case (eligibility specified in ACS WEBSITE),
> I have applied my EOI..... Starting 1st SEP 2005 which is exactly 2 years of deduction... But I have heard just now that I should have claimed from Oct 2005.
> 
> Even though if I claim the experience from 1 OCT 2005 I should have no difference in claiming the points.... Now when I submit my visa I should be claiming the same information submitted as in EOI or is that ok to claim from 1 OCT 2005... Will there be any issue with this... ?????????
> 
> Thanks.


What you put on ur EOI should be the experience less 2 yrs.....and this should match when you actually apply.


----------



## Cocopoko

Hi Expats

I am pleased to announce that i received my grant today ... i am still dreaming though...good luck for everyone


----------



## anthoney

Cocopoko said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> I am pleased to announce that i received my grant today ... i am still dreaming though...good luck for everyone


Many Congratulations Cocopoko.. All the very best for your future endeavours


----------



## Pailas

LP8056 said:


> What you put on ur EOI should be the experience less 2 yrs.....and this should match when you actually apply.


Yes I did exactly the same in EOI, I have removed first 2 yrs from my experience and claimed the exp starting Sep 2005. But the ACS letter says after Sep 2005. I'm worried about that sentence.


----------



## Cocopoko

anthoney said:


> Many Congratulations Cocopoko.. All the very best for your future endeavours



Thanks Anthoney ...good luck to you man... your Grant is at the corner too


----------



## Pailas

Cocopoko said:


> Hi Expats I am pleased to announce that i received my grant today ... i am still dreaming though...good luck for everyone


Congratulations Cocopoko.


----------



## Cocopoko

Where is the Big Stamp FireToy


----------



## LP8056

Pailas said:


> Yes I did exactly the same in EOI, I have removed first 2 yrs from my experience and claimed the exp starting Sep 2005. But the ACS letter says after Sep 2005. I'm worried about that sentence.


No need to be worried, this confused me on my ACS skill assessment too. You did the right thing.

The ACS certificate is not very clear IMO. They acknowledge that you have say 10 years experience, but when they take the 2 yrs out....it seems like its a mistake on the document, so people who do not know about that two year rule could easily miss that out.


----------



## visitkangaroos

I am planning to apply 190 for Software Engineer (261313) with 65 points to Victoria.
Can someone please suggest what is the timeline these days for Victoria and what are my chances.

Also I have applied for my wife's assessment for Software Tester(261314) on 23rd Sept. So shall I wait for her positive assessment to get extra 5 points, if that increases my chances of getting a positive reply.


----------



## metallica.kyoto

Hello guys,
Thank you for your wonderful support.
I got the grant!!

Metallica.


----------



## Pailas

LP8056 said:


> No need to be worried, this confused me on my ACS skill assessment too. You did the right thing. The ACS certificate is not very clear IMO. They acknowledge that you have say 10 years experience, but when they take the 2 yrs out....it seems like its a mistake on the document, so people who do not know about that two year rule could easily miss that out.


Thank you LP8056. This gives me a bit of relief. How did you claim the exp? I see that you had already received your visa.

I wanted to see people received the grants by claiming exp as I did. I do not want to risk paying all the visa fees and get a rejection just because of this....


----------



## jerry9

Cocopoko said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> I am pleased to announce that i received my grant today ... i am still dreaming though...good luck for everyone


Congrats Cocopoko!... all the best for your future!


----------



## comerun

Can anyone kindly let me know do I need to wait for the CO to request me to do the medical health checks or I can process and do it anyway cause I am able to see the link in my online eVisa check.

As mentioned I applied on 6th of Sep and got allocated with CO on 21 of Oct and since then no updates! should I be worried?


----------



## jerry9

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello guys,
> Thank you for your wonderful support.
> I got the grant!!
> 
> Metallica.


Congrats for your grant!


----------



## jerry9

comerun said:


> Can anyone kindly let me know do I need to wait for the CO to request me to do the medical health checks or I can process and do it anyway cause I am able to see the link in my online eVisa check.
> 
> As mentioned I applied on 6th of Sep and got allocated with CO on 21 of Oct and since then no updates! should I be worried?


You can get your medicals done before CO asks you ...there's no issue at all


----------



## Jango911

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello guys,
> Thank you for your wonderful support.
> I got the grant!!
> 
> Metallica.


Gr8 & . . . "Nothing else Matters"


----------



## Jango911

Cocopoko said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> I am pleased to announce that i received my grant today ... i am still dreaming though...good luck for everyone


Congrats COCOPOKO!!!


----------



## msohaibkhan

vj118 said:


> After 5 months lonnnnnggggggggggg unexplained silence.....from my case officer....which was KILLING........
> By the GRACE of God I have received my GRRRRRRAAAAANNNTTTT TODAY......
> Although I was a silent spectator on this forum.......I would like to Thank everyone for their support..... Firetoy a stamp for me plzzzzzz.....


Congratz


----------



## msohaibkhan

Cocopoko said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> I am pleased to announce that i received my grant today ... i am still dreaming though...good luck for everyone


Congratz


----------



## Jango911

vj118 said:


> After 5 months lonnnnnggggggggggg unexplained silence.....from my case officer....which was KILLING........
> By the GRACE of God I have received my GRRRRRRAAAAANNNTTTT TODAY......
> Although I was a silent spectator on this forum.......I would like to Thank everyone for their support..... Firetoy a stamp for me plzzzzzz.....


Congrats MAN . . . share ur timeline


----------



## ar.ajayasilwal

maddy84 said:


> I applied my 190 on 3rd of November and I called up DIBP to hear that a CO has been allocated for my application on 12 Dec :fingerscrossed:



Dear Maddy, Congrats.
I applied for 190 visa on 1st of NOV. Does that mean that i also have been allocated a CO? I havent heard anything from DIAC. Is it wise to ring them? How long we have to wait online?


----------



## maddy84

ar.ajayasilwal said:


> Dear Maddy, Congrats.
> I applied for 190 visa on 1st of NOV. Does that mean that i also have been allocated a CO? I havent heard anything from DIAC. Is it wise to ring them? How long we have to wait online?


Yeah, you might have already got a CO allocated, its better to call up DIBP and get it confirmed.


----------



## askchennai

Based on my understand, once you lodged the visa, it will be assigned to any team based on their queue availability. Once it is assigned to the team, team administrator will assign your application based on COs availability. So don’t compare that someone lodged before got the CO allocated or received Grant.

I would say a bit of luck also involved . If you are lucky then your applictaion will be assigned to team within few days and CO may be also alloacted if they are free. But again after case assigned to CO, GRANT date will differ case to case based on the data we provided and health result.


----------



## Jullz

Dear friends. I woke up this morning with an "awesome" email from my case officer:
_"Dear xxx,

I am satisfied that you are in a relationship but your evidence does not show that you have been living as a de facto for at least 12 months required by the Immigration Law. Evidence of you living a xx xxxx street, 2nd floor apartment xxxx is less than 12 months.
Please submit evidence you have live in the same address for at least 12 months prior to your gvp application"

_

I have sent him a certificate from the Owner Association of the flat that at the address are registered and lived together me and my partner since January 1st 2008 till April 2013. besides this, all the statement form us, sisters and friends confirms that we have been living together for so long.
From April - November 2013 my partner worked in the USA and for that period of physical separation I have provided: emails, facebook messages, facebook call logs, phone calls detailed bills, money gram transfer receipts.
What should I send more?!? ((((((((


----------



## OZHope

Cocopoko said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> I am pleased to announce that i received my grant today ... i am still dreaming though...good luck for everyone


Congratulations


----------



## OZHope

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello guys,
> Thank you for your wonderful support.
> I got the grant!!
> 
> Metallica.


Congratulations Metallica


----------



## Jango911

Dear All,

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz

Has anybody ever got a status from this 

Its the 1ooth time I have got this MSG "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later"

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## OZHope

vj118 said:


> After 5 months lonnnnnggggggggggg unexplained silence.....from my case officer....which was KILLING........
> By the GRACE of God I have received my GRRRRRRAAAAANNNTTTT TODAY......
> Although I was a silent spectator on this forum.......I would like to Thank everyone for their support..... Firetoy a stamp for me plzzzzzz.....



Great news. Congratulations


----------



## snarayan

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Just called DIBP for getting the status of my application. The operator said the normal processing time is 3 to 4 months for 190 and I might get to know some status sometime next month
> 
> Not sure whether they have referred my application to some external checks! Also she said that the CO is not yet allocated but the team is working on the application (Not sure what team is this!) and right now no further documents are required at this point in time.
> 
> When I called DIBP last time (2 weeks before) they said the CO will get allocated during December which is totally different what she is saying now. Cudn't understand anything from the call! Getting different information every time I call them!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi JJ_TN, 

Don't worry mate. 

Firstly, please don't keep calling DIPB every 2 weeks. Let them do their job. It might be for this reason that the operator told you to wait for 3 to 4 months just so that you don't call again. 

The official timeframes for CO to be allocated is 7 weeks and you are now in your 7th week, so just wait for this week to pass by. 

Also, there is no way that your file would have been referred for external checks without a CO being assigned to your case. So just relax.


----------



## bliss

*Joining in*

Joining the Bandwagon, :typing: lodged my Visa application today, now Medical and PCC. Also need to upload all documents and form 80 , 1221.

Any suggestion guys if I am missing something?

Congrats to all who received their Grant and All the best to all who are waiting, hope we all also get our grant soon.


----------



## Maverick7185

bliss said:


> Joining the Bandwagon, :typing: lodged my Visa application today, now Medical and PCC. Also need to upload all documents and form 80 , 1221.
> 
> Any suggestion guys if I am missing something?
> 
> Congrats to all who received their Grant and All the best to all who are waiting, hope we all also get our grant soon.


Congrats and welcome to the group...


----------



## Cocopoko

Thanks Jerry9, Pailas , Anthoney , OZhope, Jungo911 ...sorry if I forgot someone...

Wish you all Merry Christmas with a nice big grant


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Cocopoko said:


> Thanks Jerry9, Pailas , Anthoney , OZhope, Jungo911 ...sorry if I forgot someone...
> 
> Wish you all Merry Christmas with a nice big grant


hi buddy, congrats and wish you all the best for all your future endeavors in Australia. Your Christmas gift has come on right time. Cheers!!!!


----------



## jeevan00

Cocopoko said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> I am pleased to announce that i received my grant today ... i am still dreaming though...good luck for everyone




congrats.............


----------



## Maverick7185

@FireToy...

Predictions for this week please.


----------



## srmalik

Hi everybody,

I went through my medicals on the 12th of december. Is there a way to check if my medicals have been uploaded by the testing authority yet. They said it will be uploaded within 72 hrs. 

kindly let me know the procedure.


----------



## snarayan

srmalik said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I went through my medicals on the 12th of december. Is there a way to check if my medicals have been uploaded by the testing authority yet. They said it will be uploaded within 72 hrs.
> 
> kindly let me know the procedure.


You can login into Emedical client and check if all the tests have been completed and whether they have been submitted to dibp.


----------



## ykps

Sathya,

I've filed EOI for 261313 on 9th Dec with 60 pts. Need your valuable prediction on my case. When can I expect the Invite? Do you know if Skillselect invites based on any other calculations except the EOI date?

Thanks,
YKPS.


----------



## BRGKK(DC)

*Joining the Forum !!*

Hi Expats,

I have started processing my subclass 190 visa, pls help me with your valuable suggestions.

Thank you,
BRGKK


----------



## Cocopoko

Thanks Satheyaseelan and jeevan00 wishing you guys fast GRANT


----------



## Sai2Aus

Cocopoko said:


> Thanks Satheyaseelan and jeevan00 wishing you guys fast GRANT


Many Congratulation Cocopoko..


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hello,

I have got an experience letter from my company in letterhead stating my current designation and joined date. I couldnt disclose the reason why i want the letter. So said for credit card purpose and got it. In the letter the same is mentioned. Do you advice me to add this document or just avoid it?


----------



## Jango911

srmalik said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I went through my medicals on the 12th of december. Is there a way to check if my medicals have been uploaded by the testing authority yet. They said it will be uploaded within 72 hrs.
> 
> kindly let me know the procedure.


Hi MAlik,

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

just give in ur details . . . 

n enjoy


----------



## Jango911

Sai2Aus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have got an experience letter from my company in letterhead stating my current designation and joined date. I couldnt disclose the reason why i want the letter. So said for credit card purpose and got it. In the letter the same is mentioned. Do you advice me to add this document or just avoid it?


Well,

It would be better if the letter states that it is for the Visa purpose but I know employers back home in the our neighboring countries do not facilitate. If you have someone in the HR may be a close contact can help . . .:fingerscrossed:

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello guys,
> Thank you for your wonderful support.
> I got the grant!!
> 
> Metallica.


Hi Metallica

Many congrats for your grant... Really happy for you. You are one the first person whom i have contacted over this forum..
Wish you a very good luck for the future and stay in touch


----------



## naur33n

thanks for adding me.! I am curious though... i thought that visa 190 processing is faster than 189 but seems like people on visa 189 have gotten CO assigned and I am still waiting  is it possible that my agent isn't notifying me? :O



0z_dream said:


> I am just updating the list as per information given in this thread
> naur33n ----------Subclass 190-----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
> vinayapte11----------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13----- Case officer 06/12/2013---
> samkalu--------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13------Visa lodge 09/11/13----- Case officer 03/12/2013---
> Sathiya------------Subclass 189-----EOI invite 21/10/13-----visa lodge 12/11/2013--- Case officer 27/11/2013---Visa grant----
> cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
> Sathish#nsw-----Subclass189-----EOI Date 18/11/13------Visa lodge 21/11/13-----CO assigned 12/12/13
> Rathesh-----------Subclass190------------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13-----
> PkBlr-------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013---
> Vamshi4happy---Suclass190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
> rahulreshu----------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13--------Visa lodge 04/12/13-----
> jfmiti----------------Suclass190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
> 2013----------------Suclass189------EOI Date 11/11/13-------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
> jayptl-------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
> 0z_dream---------Subclass189-----EOI Date 4/11/13--------Visa lodge 12/12/13-----
> BlackBelt-----------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------Visa lodge 16/12/13-----


----------



## sumdur

naur33n ----------Subclass 190-----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
vinayapte11----------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13----- Case officer 06/12/2013---
samkalu--------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13------Visa lodge 09/11/13----- Case officer 03/12/2013---
Sathiya------------Subclass 189-----EOI invite 21/10/13-----visa lodge 12/11/2013--- Case officer 27/11/2013---Visa grant----
cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Sathish#nsw-----Subclass189-----EOI Date 18/11/13------Visa lodge 21/11/13-----CO assigned 12/12/13
Rathesh-----------Subclass190------------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13-----
PkBlr-------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013---
Vamshi4happy---Suclass190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu----------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13--------Visa lodge 04/12/13-----
jfmiti----------------Suclass190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013----------------Suclass189------EOI Date 11/11/13-------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
jayptl-------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream---------Subclass189-----EOI Date 4/11/13--------Visa lodge 12/12/13-----
sumdur -----------Subclass189-----EOI Date 17/7/13--------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt-----------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------Visa lodge 16/12/13-----


----------



## sumdur

Dear friends,

I uploaded my details. I have some questions. request your answers to understand the timeline.

1. How many additional days do you think DIAC will be inactive due to New Year holidays. currently in satish case it took 22 days from Visa lodge?
2. Do you think one can go for medical before CO gets assigned.
3. What is the procedure to go for medical? can I get some form from the immiaccount website
4. How many days it takes for medical reports to upload on the respective TRN
5. I have a PCC which is valid till July 2014, that means CO will give me a Entry date as per PCC?
6. If yes, can I go for another PCC while my one PCC is valid (will passport office issue me another PCC)

Regards,
Sumdur


----------



## Cocopoko

Thank you very much Sai2Aus ...wish you a very fast GRANT


----------



## sathiyaseelan

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello guys,
> Thank you for your wonderful support.
> I got the grant!!
> 
> Metallica.


hi metallica, its a great news for sure and i wish you all the best for your future career in Australia. hope your relocation to Aussie will be smooth and hassle-free.


----------



## Processor

Hello Guys,,

Just Need some help...How do we confirm if the medicals are uploaded??? Coz am skeptic about the info from the Medical test centre..


----------



## samkalu

Jango911 said:


> Hi MAlik,
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> just give in ur details . . .
> 
> n enjoy


It just shows client personal details and client visa details. Also an option to print the referal letter as well. Where can we see the status of the med?


----------



## rajesh_tne

Hi All,

I have lodged EOI on 4 NOv 2013 with 60 points under 261313 (Software Engineer).
I am yet to receive invitation.

Does anyone on the same time period got any invitation?

Thanks
Rajesh


----------



## Sai2Aus

Jango911 said:


> Well,
> 
> It would be better if the letter states that it is for the Visa purpose but I know employers back home in the our neighboring countries do not facilitate. If you have someone in the HR may be a close contact can help . . .:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Thanks Jangz..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## RajXetri

Congrats every one who got their grant today... Seems visa grant/CO allocation is kinda slow now adays...i applied on 31st oct and yet no sign of CO/visa grant , being anxious now ..hope this week will be happy week for all of us waiting desperately..is there anybody out who applied on 31st oct to get CO or grant??


----------



## RajXetri

rajesh_tne said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged EOI on 4 NOv 2013 with 60 points under 261313 (Software Engineer).
> I am yet to receive invitation.
> 
> Does anyone on the same time period got any invitation?
> 
> Thanks
> Rajesh


well i guess you applied for 189 visa, if thats the case then i think you may have to wait for while as i also applied for 189 under 2613 (Developer programmer) on aug 13 but has not recieved invitation yet so iproceed visa 190...anyway keep patience and wish u all the best buddy ,,hope you get good one soon!!


----------



## srmalik

Jango911 said:


> Hi MAlik,
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> just give in ur details . . .
> 
> n enjoy


hi jango911,

I cant login to Emedical. I enter the details and it keeps redirecting me to the login page again and again.

Anyways i checked Immi Account, it says "No health examinations are required....".
So i hope its cleared.


----------



## Rider

RajXetri said:


> Congrats every one who got their grant today... Seems visa grant/CO allocation is kinda slow now adays...i applied on 31st oct and yet no sign of CO/visa grant , being anxious now ..hope this week will be happy week for all of us waiting desperately..is there anybody out who applied on 31st oct to get CO or grant??


I applied on 30th Oct, and no sign of CO allocation, and many people in this forum are in the same situation. We can expect something this week.


----------



## RajXetri

snarayan said:


> Hi JJ_TN,
> 
> Don't worry mate.
> 
> Firstly, please don't keep calling DIPB every 2 weeks. Let them do their job. It might be for this reason that the operator told you to wait for 3 to 4 months just so that you don't call again.
> 
> The official timeframes for CO to be allocated is 7 weeks and you are now in your 7th week, so just wait for this week to pass by.
> 
> Also, there is no way that your file would have been referred for external checks without a CO being assigned to your case. So just relax.


hey mate,

i am on my 7 th week of visa application, is it time to ring them up and see whats going on with my process..as i front uploaded everything and i even dont have co allocated yet ..seems some people awho applied after me has got even grant..bit worried now


----------



## mafuz767

Jango911 said:


> Hi MAlik,
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> just give in ur details . . .
> 
> n enjoy


Brother, I have tried on this link but when I put my details it shows" A HEALTH CASE WITH THIS DETAILS CAN NOT BE FOUND" but when I put my wives details then it bring another page. Is it a matter to be worries??? Do you have any idea in regard to that??? Many many thanks


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

srmalik said:


> hi jango911,
> 
> I cant login to Emedical. I enter the details and it keeps redirecting me to the login page again and again.
> 
> Anyways i checked Immi Account, it says "No health examinations are required....".
> So i hope its cleared.


Hi 

how can we check about the status of our documents like u have checked for your medicals?
I am using an agent and dnt want to ask him for password and login details. Is there any way to do so without causing any problems for our agent?


----------



## adudecool

*Urgent help!*

Hi All,

Due to the recent restrictions by RBI on international payments, I got a forex card to pay my visa fee. Its a HDFC multicurrency forex plus card (Visa).

Now, When i try to make a payment online, I am seeing a message "Error declined". Not sure why, I have seen posts on Expat where people have successfully paid thru HDFC multicurrency card. The bank people are clueless. One of the bank person told me that its an issue from the merchant's side.

Anybody facing similar issues during payment and do we have a workaround for this?
Can i contact DIAC for this?

appreciate all you help,

alex


----------



## snarayan

RajXetri said:


> hey mate,
> 
> i am on my 7 th week of visa application, is it time to ring them up and see whats going on with my process..as i front uploaded everything and i even dont have co allocated yet ..seems some people awho applied after me has got even grant..bit worried now


Hi rajxetri,

I can understand what you might be feeling. Even I lodged on 30th oct and have uploaded all the documents and haven't heard of a co allocation yet. I was also referring to the google spreadsheet and I do not see an awefull lot of 190 applicants who lodged after us been assigned case officers. There is not much we can do at this point rather than comforting ourselves from the fact that we have done all that we can in terms of lodging our applications. We have already come this far and now it's just a matter of time before we get our golden letter. 

In the meantime, you could call DIBP up and find out what's the reason for the delay and update here. 

All the best to you.


----------



## 2013

sumdur said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I uploaded my details. I have some questions. request your answers to understand the timeline.
> 
> 1. How many additional days do you think DIAC will be inactive due to New Year holidays. currently in satish case it took 22 days from Visa lodge?
> 2. Do you think one can go for medical before CO gets assigned.
> 3. What is the procedure to go for medical? can I get some form from the immiaccount website
> 4. How many days it takes for medical reports to upload on the respective TRN
> 5. I have a PCC which is valid till July 2014, that means CO will give me a Entry date as per PCC?
> 6. If yes, can I go for another PCC while my one PCC is valid (will passport office issue me another PCC)
> 
> Regards,
> Sumdur


1. May be till mid jan 
2. Yes, you can
3. Referral letter
4. Depends on where you do meds. Some takes 2 days and some 2 weeks.
5. Probably. .not confirmed though
6. Yes you can

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## NBR

metallica.kyoto said:


> Hello guys,
> Thank you for your wonderful support.
> I got the grant!!
> 
> Metallica.


Congratulation Metallica-san.


----------



## Processor

Hello Guys, 

Could some one updated me on how to find out if the medicals are uploaded?? As am skeptic about the info given by the Medical centre " I don't know am just not able to trust them as much as i can trust people in Here"

Thanks


----------



## msaeed

Every time I upload any document in my online application through immi account it is changed to required from recommended...what does that mean..it mentioned there that " Any evidence with Progress of 'Required' must also be attached"..I have already attached the required docs so why still it shows required..


----------



## Jango911

samkalu said:


> It just shows client personal details and client visa details. Also an option to print the referal letter as well. Where can we see the status of the med?


Hi,

At the bottom it shows the status completed and the date submitted to the DIBP and when the link disappears from the eVisa page they are cleared (the last one is taken as a convention over this forum):fingerscrossed:

Br,J


----------



## Jango911

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks Jangz..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


U r welcome & I hope it helps:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jango911

srmalik said:


> hi jango911,
> 
> I cant login to Emedical. I enter the details and it keeps redirecting me to the login page again and again.
> 
> Anyways i checked Immi Account, it says "No health examinations are required....".
> So i hope its cleared.


Hi,

Oh ic, there might be a problem with the link (works fine for me) . . . good to know this statement is taken as a convention that the Meds are cleared Congrats 

Linke usage guide: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/electronic-health-processing.htm

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/electronic-health-processing.htm#sub-heading-5

Br, J


----------



## Jango911

mafuz767 said:


> Brother, I have tried on this link but when I put my details it shows" A HEALTH CASE WITH THIS DETAILS CAN NOT BE FOUND" but when I put my wives details then it bring another page. Is it a matter to be worries??? Do you have any idea in regard to that??? Many many thanks


Hi,

Client usage guide: 

Electronic Health Processing

Electronic Health Processing

Br, J


----------



## Jango911

Processor said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Could some one updated me on how to find out if the medicals are uploaded?? As am skeptic about the info given by the Medical centre " I don't know am just not able to trust them as much as i can trust people in Here"
> 
> Thanks


Hi Proc,

U can check the completed status:

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

& guide on link usage: 
Electronic Health Processing

Electronic Health Processing

Br, Jangz


----------



## Jango911

msaeed said:


> Every time I upload any document in my online application through immi account it is changed to required from recommended...what does that mean..it mentioned there that " Any evidence with Progress of 'Required' must also be attached"..I have already attached the required docs so why still it shows required..


Hello Saeed saab,

Don't worry, eVisa page going nuts . . . in case you still feel anxious just give DIBP a call  nothing to worry about!

Br, Jangz


----------



## tummyaus

Hi,

I'm from Bangalore, India. I have 5 years 2 months of experience as a java developer and Selenium automation test engineer(I use java script, java, python here).I'm planning to apply for job code 261313(Software Engineer). I'm a B-Tech graduate in Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering(had 9 courses related to computers out of 53). Am I eligible for applying for 189 or 190 PR visas? Consultants are asking around Rs 1000 just for evaluating my profile. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks-


----------



## Processor

Jango911 said:


> Hi Proc,
> 
> U can check the completed status:
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> & guide on link usage:
> Electronic Health Processing
> 
> Electronic Health Processing
> 
> Br, Jangz


Thank you for this updated. I will check this and updated you on the same. 
Thanks Mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Realhuman

*Cool*

Hi Guys... i have applied for WA and NSW SS under 190 category. Could any one tell me how long this SS will take..

I am more interested in NSW.


----------



## jre05

One question:

I am attaching offer letter and appointment letter for few companies. Which is the document type I should choose?

Is it "other" or "Employment Contract" or "Letter/Statement - Business/Employer"?

I never worked as contractor, but full time and as a permanent employee.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

Two more questions:

1. Under which, the "Release letter/experience certificate should be uploaded? Which Document Type I should choose?

2. Document Type for Appraisal Letters?


----------



## Jango911

jre05 said:


> One question:
> 
> I am attaching offer letter and appointment letter for few companies. Which is the document type I should choose?
> 
> Is it "other" or "Employment Contract" or "Letter/Statement - Business/Employer"?
> 
> I never worked as contractor, but full time and as a permanent employee.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR



Hi Jre05,

I made a combined PDF of the company's experience somewhat below;

Evidence Type:
"Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	

Document Type:
"Payslip"	

Description
PaySlips, Appointment/Confirmation Letter, Salary Reivews covering a period of . . .

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## GREEN_DAY

Hi

I am wondering If I have to do my medical again. I lodged my 190 visa 6 weeks ago (No CO as Yet) . I Hold 457 visa and I had my medical done for 457visa about 6 months ago which involved Chest Xray , Urine test and Doctor’s Check up. Now that I have applied PR after 6 months DO I have to repeat the whole process again ? or just Blood test that I missed during My 457 medical? Medical is valid for one year right? any one in the same situation or any expert member ??? 

cheers


----------



## VincentDo

snarayan said:


> JJ_TN and rjx, I have noticed that several applicants have got their CO who applied after us. But not many are 190 visa applicants. All of us would have noticed that 189 is quite faster than 190 these days.
> 
> I am tempted to think that a CO is already looking into our file and there is nothing that he/she wants from us.
> 
> Hope we get our grants before Christmas.


Well, finally I made a call to DIBP and got to know that CO has been allocated to my case (just within 8 week timeframe for CO allocation). Yet, i have not been contacted directly by CO. It's Team 7, Adelaide. Has anybody come across with this team before? how long it's gonna take to get the grant? ...


----------



## OZHope

VincentDo said:


> Well, finally I made a call to DIBP and got to know that CO has been allocated to my case (just within 8 week timeframe for CO allocation). Yet, i have not been contacted directly by CO. It's Team 7, Adelaide. Has anybody come across with this team before? how long it's gonna take to get the grant? ...


Can you please share your timeline here Vincent?


----------



## VincentDo

OZHope said:


> Can you please share your timeline here Vincent?


Plz see my signature. Cheers!


----------



## BasCW

GREEN_DAY said:


> Hi
> 
> I am wondering If I have to do my medical again. I lodged my 190 visa 6 weeks ago (No CO as Yet) . I Hold 457 visa and I had my medical done for 457visa about 6 months ago which involved Chest Xray , Urine test and Doctor’s Check up. Now that I have applied PR after 6 months DO I have to repeat the whole process again ? or just Blood test that I missed during My 457 medical? Medical is valid for one year right? any one in the same situation or any expert member ???
> 
> cheers


I had a similar issue when converting from 485 to 457 in 2012...I had to do it again. But it depends on the CO I guess.


----------



## cynthiaus

Dear all
I have got the Grant today!!
I lodged the visa on 6th Nov for WA 489.
Nothing happened in between. 
Best Christmas present ever!!!


----------



## RajXetri

snarayan said:


> Hi rajxetri,
> 
> I can understand what you might be feeling. Even I lodged on 30th oct and have uploaded all the documents and haven't heard of a co allocation yet. I was also referring to the google spreadsheet and I do not see an awefull lot of 190 applicants who lodged after us been assigned case officers. There is not much we can do at this point rather than comforting ourselves from the fact that we have done all that we can in terms of lodging our applications. We have already come this far and now it's just a matter of time before we get our golden letter.
> 
> In the meantime, you could call DIBP up and find out what's the reason for the delay and update here.
> 
> All the best to you.


he mate,

I called DIBP and got informed that CO has been allocated to my application on 13th Dec so i think applicantion around us has CO already and just they are not contacting may be...

Guys is there any one with CO Team 8 Helen ??
thanks
rajesh


----------



## misguided

Can someone provide me a pdf of all eVISA form questions(for 189 visa)?


----------



## Sai2Aus

cynthiaus said:


> Dear all
> I have got the Grant today!!
> I lodged the visa on 6th Nov for WA 489.
> Nothing happened in between.
> Best Christmas present ever!!!


Congratulations Cynthiaus !!


----------



## tummyaus

tummyaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from Bangalore, India. I have 5 years 2 months of experience as a java developer and Selenium automation test engineer(I use java script, java, python here).I'm planning to apply for job code 261313(Software Engineer). I'm a B-Tech graduate in Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering(had 9 courses related to computers out of 53). Am I eligible for applying for 189 or 190 PR visas? Consultants are asking around Rs 1000 just for evaluating my profile. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks-



Can someone please reply on this? Thanks


----------



## anthoney

tummyaus said:


> Can someone please reply on this? Thanks


Hi,

Looking at your experience and qualification, ACS will deduct 4 years due to non-ICT major degree. 
Your skill assessment result may be positive if your roles and responsibilities have 80 - 90% match to 261313 nominated code but you will not receive any points for overseas experience. 
If you have atleast 60 points in your bucket by other means such as Age, partner skill, qualification, IELTS etc., you will be eligible for 189 visa. For 190 visa, you need atleast 55 points plus 5 state nominated points.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tarangoyal

No Grants today?


----------



## Jango911

tarangoyal said:


> No Grants today?


None so far mate . . . 

guess the fighting is on :fencing:


----------



## jerry9

somebody needs to wake up the CO's for showering the Grants!


----------



## jerry9

cynthiaus said:


> Dear all
> I have got the Grant today!!
> I lodged the visa on 6th Nov for WA 489.
> Nothing happened in between.
> Best Christmas present ever!!!



Congrats cynthiaus! Party time has begun ....wish you all the best!


----------



## Jango911

jerry9 said:


> somebody needs to wake up the CO's for showering the Grants!


Hi jerry,

I actually called DIBP but it was the same that it is in progress and it will be sometime soon . . .:fingerscrossed: so lets keep our so called hopes alive before X-MAS

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## jeevan00

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi metallica, its a great news for sure and i wish you all the best for your future career in Australia. hope your relocation to Aussie will be smooth and hassle-free.


Hi sathiyaseelan,
I have some queries about 190 visa. I have applied for 190 visa Victoria on 12 nov 2013.(no co allocated yet, And documents status changed to received)

1.I had done my medicals in Dec 2012 for a temporary visa to Perth, now is it valid for my current visa application?

2.if I get an offer letter from any other states is it possible to go there for job from my sponsored state Victoria?

kindly share your valuable opinion about my queries...
thnx in advance....


----------



## jerry9

Jango911 said:


> Hi jerry,
> 
> I actually called DIBP but it was the same that it is in progress and it will be sometime soon . . .:fingerscrossed: so lets keep our so called hopes alive before X-MAS
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Great to hear that !..Hope that we get the grants before Christmas!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

cynthiaus said:


> Dear all
> I have got the Grant today!!
> I lodged the visa on 6th Nov for WA 489.
> Nothing happened in between.
> Best Christmas present ever!!!


hi cynthi, i am glad that you got visa grant. congratulations for achieving such an exciting victory. surely, this would be the best Christmas gift you got ever. Cheers!


----------



## Jango911

cynthiaus said:


> Dear all
> I have got the Grant today!!
> I lodged the visa on 6th Nov for WA 489.
> Nothing happened in between.
> Best Christmas present ever!!!


What a relief . . . MATE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## praveenreddy

Jango911 said:


> Hi jerry,
> 
> I actually called DIBP but it was the same that it is in progress and it will be sometime soon . . .:fingerscrossed: so lets keep our so called hopes alive before X-MAS
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Hi


Good to hear that you have heared this words from them lets hope all the August and sep applicants are cleared by Xmas .

Wishing we all a very best of luck. :thumb:


----------



## jerry9

jeevan00 said:


> Hi sathiyaseelan,
> I have some queries about 190 visa. I have applied for 190 visa Victoria on 12 nov 2013.(no co allocated yet, And documents status changed to received)
> 
> 1.I had done my medicals in Dec 2012 for a temporary visa to Perth, now is it valid for my current visa application?
> 
> 2.if I get an offer letter from any other states is it possible to go there for job from my sponsored state Victoria?
> 
> kindly share your valuable opinion about my queries...
> thnx in advance....


As per state sponsorship conditions. One has to live ,work or study in the sponsoring state for first 2 years. Only If you are not able to find job in the sponsoring state then you can ask the state that you are unable to get the job but for this you need to have the show the proofs of interviews etc. Then the state may allow you .
In conclusion:
So that you don't face any problem when you apply for citizenship later on ,you must inform the state that you are unable to find a suitable job in state and ask for moving to different state.


----------



## OZHope

cynthiaus said:


> Dear all
> I have got the Grant today!!
> I lodged the visa on 6th Nov for WA 489.
> Nothing happened in between.
> Best Christmas present ever!!!


Big Congratulations


----------



## askchennai

adudecool said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Due to the recent restrictions by RBI on international payments, I got a forex card to pay my visa fee. Its a HDFC multicurrency forex plus card (Visa).
> 
> Now, When i try to make a payment online, I am seeing a message "Error declined". Not sure why, I have seen posts on Expat where people have successfully paid thru HDFC multicurrency card. The bank people are clueless. One of the bank person told me that its an issue from the merchant's side.
> 
> Anybody facing similar issues during payment and do we have a workaround for this?
> Can i contact DIAC for this?
> 
> appreciate all you help,
> 
> alex


Did you check with them that E-commerce enabled on your card or not. Please post here since I am also planning to apply using HDFC muti card only,


----------



## Rider

RajXetri said:


> he mate,
> 
> I called DIBP and got informed that CO has been allocated to my application on 13th Dec so i think applicantion around us has CO already and just they are not contacting may be...
> 
> Guys is there any one with CO Team 8 Helen ??
> thanks
> rajesh


Good to know.... Your grant is not far away.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## baba18

HI Jerry9, Jango911 and praveenreddy

I think we r the only one left from Aug and sep lot 
what r the reasons for this delay and can we do something about it?


----------



## sumdur

2013 said:


> 1. May be till mid jan
> 2. Yes, you can
> 3. Referral letter
> 4. Depends on where you do meds. Some takes 2 days and some 2 weeks.
> 5. Probably. .not confirmed though
> 6. Yes you can
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Dear 2013,

Thanks for your reply.

Regarding medical, following information is provided on website.

Before you start using My Health Declarations, you should use the information below to decide whether it is in your best interests to complete your health examinations before you lodge your visa application. Completing health examinations before lodging a visa application is not recommended for everyone and quicker processing is not guaranteed.

If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.

Kindly advice your comments. Also please inform from where do i get the referal letter for medical examination.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## olways

baba18 said:


> HI Jerry9, Jango911 and praveenreddy
> 
> I think we r the only one left from Aug and sep lot
> what r the reasons for this delay and can we do something about it?


There are a couple of July applicants as well including myself, Rikki 15, amitso, Deepika 2013 and Pardee. Hope we will all get our grants in 2013


----------



## praveenreddy

baba18 said:


> HI Jerry9, Jango911 and praveenreddy
> 
> I think we r the only one left from Aug and sep lot
> what r the reasons for this delay and can we do something about it?



Friend,

I dont think that we are only 3 people waiting i myself know some more people who are waiting like us from some months but i dnt want to name them as they are not participating these so dont know about them.

Anywaz let us hope for the positive result atleast this week.

Best Of luck to all of us.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rider

Grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Wow...Wow...Wow...

What a relief... What a relief.

I just got direct grant. Thanks a lot to all forum members for helping me out. Wish you all to get your grant very soon.


----------



## anthoney

Rider said:


> Grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Wow...Wow...Wow...
> 
> What a relief... What a relief.
> 
> I just got direct grant. Thanks a lot to all forum members for helping me out. Wish you all to get your grant very soon.


Congratulations buddy  after a long wait.. patience and confidence has brought you success... All the best for your future endeavours.. party starts now..


----------



## olways

Rider said:


> Grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Wow...Wow...Wow...
> 
> What a relief... What a relief.
> 
> I just got direct grant. Thanks a lot to all forum members for helping me out. Wish you all to get your grant very soon.


Congratulations!


----------



## BRGKK(DC)

Congratulations to all the successive GRANTS !!


----------



## sendshaz

praveenreddy said:


> Friend,
> 
> I dont think that we are only 3 people waiting i myself know some more people who are waiting like us from some months but i dnt want to name them as they are not participating these so dont know about them.
> 
> Anywaz let us hope for the positive result atleast this week.
> 
> Best Of luck to all of us.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


Hello praveenreddy
Did you send mail to RL?Any communication from her????


----------



## praveenreddy

sendshaz said:


> Hello praveenreddy
> Did you send mail to RL?Any communication from her????


Yes i have sent mail on friday but not heared anything yet:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:How about u have you heared any news from her


----------



## amandawilliams

Hi expatforum folks,

I seem to have hit a roadblock. My PCC has been issued with my married name, however the CO has asked that the PCC list out my maiden name and has asked me to get a new PCC done.

I visited the Passport office today but they say that the PCC is given in a standard format and that they mention only the current name which is listed in my current passport on the PCC report, so I don't know what I need to do now.

Can someone please let me know if they had similar issue. Need help from you guys on this. Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## batels

*Same here..*



praveenreddy said:


> Friend,
> 
> I dont think that we are only 3 people waiting i myself know some more people who are waiting like us from some months but i dnt want to name them as they are not participating these so dont know about them.
> 
> Anywaz let us hope for the positive result atleast this week.
> 
> Best Of luck to all of us.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


I'm also waiting..patiently till yesterday


----------



## raso

Rider said:


> Grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Wow...Wow...Wow...
> 
> What a relief... What a relief.
> 
> I just got direct grant. Thanks a lot to all forum members for helping me out. Wish you all to get your grant very soon.



Congrats buddy. party time.


----------



## snarayan

Congratulations Rider and cynthiaus for your direct grants.

Hope the new year brings loads of success and happiness.


----------



## OZHope

Rider said:


> Grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Wow...Wow...Wow...
> 
> What a relief... What a relief.
> 
> I just got direct grant. Thanks a lot to all forum members for helping me out. Wish you all to get your grant very soon.


Congratulations Rider


----------



## snarayan

amandawilliams said:


> Hi expatforum folks,
> 
> I seem to have hit a roadblock. My PCC has been issued with my married name, however the CO has asked that the PCC list out my maiden name and has asked me to get a new PCC done.
> 
> I visited the Passport office today but they say that the PCC is given in a standard format and that they mention only the current name which is listed in my current passport on the PCC report, so I don't know what I need to do now.
> 
> Can someone please let me know if they had similar issue. Need help from you guys on this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Have you submitted your marriage certificate to show that your name has changed? If yes, that I think should suffice.

You should probably write to your co explaining this situation. I doubt pal will issue you a PCC with a name different from what's on your passport.


----------



## Jango911

baba18 said:


> HI Jerry9, Jango911 and praveenreddy
> 
> I think we r the only one left from Aug and sep lot
> what r the reasons for this delay and can we do something about it?


Hey Guys,

I know my reasons . . . my beloved dangerous piece of land never lets me down . . . Go Pakistan!!!

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Jango911

Rider said:


> Grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Wow...Wow...Wow...
> 
> What a relief... What a relief.
> 
> I just got direct grant. Thanks a lot to all forum members for helping me out. Wish you all to get your grant very soon.


Way to go MATE !!!


----------



## jeevan00

Rider said:


> Grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Wow...Wow...Wow...
> 
> What a relief... What a relief.
> 
> I just got direct grant. Thanks a lot to all forum members for helping me out. Wish you all to get your grant very soon.


Congratz Rider....:clap2::clap2:


----------



## jerry9

Rider said:


> Grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Wow...Wow...Wow...
> 
> What a relief... What a relief.
> 
> I just got direct grant. Thanks a lot to all forum members for helping me out. Wish you all to get your grant very soon.


Congrats Rider!.... celebrations time .... all the best for future!


----------



## Rider

Thanks everyone for your wishes... I will stay in the forum to share my experience to new people..

Firetoy, my grant is not complete without your stamp 

FYI: CO from Team 4 Initial: SH


----------



## expat2aus

Rider said:


> Grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Wow...Wow...Wow...
> 
> What a relief... What a relief.
> 
> I just got direct grant. Thanks a lot to all forum members for helping me out. Wish you all to get your grant very soon.


Congrats!


----------



## deepajose

baba18 said:


> HI Jerry9, Jango911 and praveenreddy
> 
> I think we r the only one left from Aug and sep lot
> what r the reasons for this delay and can we do something about it?


Me too thr...


----------



## jerry9

*Where are you Firetoy ? ....We all are missing you... There are many expats who are waiting for your stamp!*


----------



## Ben 10

Rider said:


> Grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Wow...Wow...Wow...
> 
> What a relief... What a relief.
> 
> I just got direct grant. Thanks a lot to all forum members for helping me out. Wish you all to get your grant very soon.


*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Rider*








​[/QUOTE]


----------



## expat2aus

Hi Guys!

I am applying through an agent. My agent says that he has submitted all additional documents including PCC, Medicals that are asked by CO. I am waiting for quite a long time for the GREAT news. Is there any way to check the current status of the application?

CO Info: Team 4, Initials : LW

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jerry9

expat2aus said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I am applying through an agent. My agent says that he has submitted all additional documents including PCC, Medicals that are asked by CO. I am waiting for quite a long time for the GREAT news. Is there any way to check the current status of the application?
> 
> CO Info: Team 4, Initials : LW
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You need to create a new ImmiAccount.... use the following link and then import your application using your TRN to check the status
https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## Jango911

expat2aus said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I am applying through an agent. My agent says that he has submitted all additional documents including PCC, Medicals that are asked by CO. I am waiting for quite a long time for the GREAT news. Is there any way to check the current status of the application?
> 
> CO Info: Team 4, Initials : LW
> 
> Thanks in advance!


All the best as this link never worked for me but heard it gives a status output!

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz


----------



## expat2aus

jerry9 said:


> You need to create a new ImmiAccount.... use the following link and then import your application using your TRN to check the status
> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


Thank you Jerry9,

I have a doubt. My agent would have created an ImmiAccount already and imported the application. He would also have uploaded the additional documents asked by CO.

Will it affect the agent's credentials, If I myself create a new account and import my application?


----------



## sendshaz

praveenreddy said:


> Yes i have sent mail on friday but not heared anything yet:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:How about u have you heared any news from her


No news at all.I connot even ask for update as she already gave 6-8 weeks time.Just praying....


----------



## expat2aus

Jango911 said:


> All the best as this link never worked for me but heard it gives a status output!
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/query.do?action=citz


Thanks Jango911,

It does not work for me either.


----------



## Sasha2013

expat2aus said:


> Thanks Jango911,
> 
> It does not work for me either.


Try this -
https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## ut0410

Guys

Just need to know a few things here from people hwo have already lodged their Visa - when you get to the uploading bit - once you complete submission. Is there a way to continue uploading as and when other docs are made available or only on request from CO afterwards

For Eg - I have most of the stuff except the PCC for my spouse which would be available in Jan - So will there be an option to frontload it even after submitting the application


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rider said:


> Grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Wow...Wow...Wow...
> 
> What a relief... What a relief.
> 
> I just got direct grant. Thanks a lot to all forum members for helping me out. Wish you all to get your grant very soon.


Hi rider, congratulations for such a wonderful achievement and hope you are now riding on success. Wish you all the best for your future endeavors in Australia.


----------



## rvijay

ut0410 said:


> Guys
> 
> Just need to know a few things here from people hwo have already lodged their Visa - when you get to the uploading bit - once you complete submission. Is there a way to continue uploading as and when other docs are made available or only on request from CO afterwards
> 
> For Eg - I have most of the stuff except the PCC for my spouse which would be available in Jan - So will there be an option to frontload it even after submitting the application


Attachments can be uploaded anytime after lodging the application...Initially all will be in Recommended status. Once you upload a doc against a particular category it changes to Required. Later on, the status will change from Required to Received when someone downloads it from the server and verify if its ok. Afterwards if a CO works on ur case, and needs something apart from the ones u have uploaded, it wil be in Requested state.


----------



## jerry9

expat2aus said:


> Thank you Jerry9,
> 
> I have a doubt. My agent would have created an ImmiAccount already and imported the application. He would also have uploaded the additional documents asked by CO.
> 
> Will it affect the agent's credentials, If I myself create a new account and import my application?


No, It doesn't affects anything.


----------



## jerry9

ut0410 said:


> Guys
> 
> Just need to know a few things here from people hwo have already lodged their Visa - when you get to the uploading bit - once you complete submission. Is there a way to continue uploading as and when other docs are made available or only on request from CO afterwards
> 
> For Eg - I have most of the stuff except the PCC for my spouse which would be available in Jan - So will there be an option to frontload it even after submitting the application


Yes you can attach the documents, By clicking the *Attach documents *button on Right hand side of the page showing your documents and then selecting the appropriate option under which you want to upload the document.


----------



## JJ_TN

Rider said:


> Grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Wow...Wow...Wow...
> 
> What a relief... What a relief.
> 
> I just got direct grant. Thanks a lot to all forum members for helping me out. Wish you all to get your grant very soon.


Congratulations Mate  Very happy for you!

This good news really keeps our hopes high


----------



## BRGKK(DC)

expat2aus said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I am applying through an agent. My agent says that he has submitted all additional documents including PCC, Medicals that are asked by CO. I am waiting for quite a long time for the GREAT news. Is there any way to check the current status of the application?
> 
> CO Info: Team 4, Initials : LW
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Mate,
Am started my application process ( Subclass 190 ) and as per my skill assessment, the agent told me that i will be eligible for Job code 261312 ( Developer programmer ). I have 4+ job experience in Oracle platform and done my Btech ( ECE ). Please let me know what are the chances of getting the invitation. Pls share your valuable inputs which am going to experience in future.

Thanks to all and my heart full congratulation to all the VISA Grants !!


----------



## jerry9

BRGKK(DC) said:


> Hi Mate,
> Am started my application process ( Subclass 190 ) and as per my skill assessment, the agent told me that i will be eligible for Job code 261312 ( Developer programmer ). I have 4+ job experience in Oracle platform and done my Btech ( ECE ). Please let me know what are the chances of getting the invitation. Pls share your valuable inputs which am going to experience in future.
> 
> Thanks to all and my heart full congratulation to all the VISA Grants !!


The invitation depends upon the points you have. More the points better the chances are.


----------



## BRGKK(DC)

jerry9 said:


> The invitation depends upon the points you have. More the points better the chances are.


Thanks Jerry !!
I Have overall 55 points and 5 points for State sponsorship. I have seen a update in NSW state migration plan ( Developer programmer job code is suspended ) any idea on this ??


----------



## msohaibkhan

cynthiaus said:


> Dear all
> I have got the Grant today!!
> I lodged the visa on 6th Nov for WA 489.
> Nothing happened in between.
> Best Christmas present ever!!!


Congratz


----------



## suman.cuet

Rider said:


> Grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Wow...Wow...Wow...
> 
> What a relief... What a relief.
> 
> I just got direct grant. Thanks a lot to all forum members for helping me out. Wish you all to get your grant very soon.


congrats


----------



## jeevan00

rvijay said:


> Attachments can be uploaded anytime after lodging the application...Initially all will be in Recommended status. Once you upload a doc against a particular category it changes to Required. Later on, the status will change from Required to Received when someone downloads it from the server and verify if its ok. Afterwards if a CO works on ur case, and needs something apart from the ones u have uploaded, it wil be in Requested state.


thanks for the information. I had a query regarding the status change. ur answer was really a relief.
thanks again.
My timeline ;applied for 190 to vict on 12 nov 2013.documents status changed to received on 27 nov,what does it mean?


Pls share ur opinion...... thanks again for ur replies.


----------



## jerry9

BRGKK(DC) said:


> Thanks Jerry !!
> I Have overall 55 points and 5 points for State sponsorship. I have seen a update in NSW state migration plan ( Developer programmer job code is suspended ) any idea on this ??


This means you can not be nomination by NSW for 2613 code currently . You have to wait for these occupations to open again.Check the following link also for details.
State Migration Plan - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## expat2aus

BRGKK(DC) said:


> Hi Mate,
> Am started my application process ( Subclass 190 ) and as per my skill assessment, the agent told me that i will be eligible for Job code 261312 ( Developer programmer ). I have 4+ job experience in Oracle platform and done my Btech ( ECE ). Please let me know what are the chances of getting the invitation. Pls share your valuable inputs which am going to experience in future.
> 
> Thanks to all and my heart full congratulation to all the VISA Grants !!


Hi mate,

Welcome to this group.

I think what your agent says is correct.

Go through the below PDF. You are the only person who can judge your code correctly, because roles and responsibilities are clearly mentioned in the PDF. Choose the one which closely matches your job.
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

There was also a discussion about OLD ACS & NEW ACS in this forum. Applicants say that certain number of years will be reduced from your total experience in the new system. Frankly, I don't understand what it means. Search this forum. 

Make sure that the state you are applying is accepting the code you are selecting.


----------



## Buddy11

Hi Guys. I am new to this forum. Starting the process for migration. I was planning to use a migration agent but after reading about agents I am little concerned about it. Please let me know what process to follow after appearing getting ITIL scores.


----------



## BRGKK(DC)

Thank you very much jerry !!
What are the State sponsorship opportunities for developer programmer in other parts of Australia...do you have any info on this.
 lot of question running in my mind......i think this will continue till my end of the process....and do i need to show any liquid funds for processing 190 visa ?


----------



## BRGKK(DC)

Buddy11 said:


> Hi Guys. I am new to this forum. Starting the process for migration. I was planning to use a migration agent but after reading about agents I am little concerned about it. Please let me know what process to follow after appearing getting ITIL scores.


Hi mate,
This might help you.....
www dot immi dot gov dot au


----------



## BRGKK(DC)

Thank you very much Buddy!!
you have shared me good info..thank a lot and i pray for your speedy Grant.


----------



## Sunlight11

Guys whoever haven't yet filled the sheet up please do so with your information and keep updating the sheet according to the progress, specially do not leave Team and CO column empty ... Tnx .. will be helpful for all of us ..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...&richtext=true


----------



## jerry9

BRGKK(DC) said:


> Thank you very much jerry !!
> What are the State sponsorship opportunities for developer programmer in other parts of Australia...do you have any info on this.
> lot of question running in my mind......i think this will continue till my end of the process....and do i need to show any liquid funds for processing 190 visa ?



Try checking the state nomination(s) for Victoria or South Australia or Australian Capital Territory etc .I am not sure which of these state is currently offering nominations for 2613. There is no need to show funds for NSW. You need to check for the other states.


----------



## Buddy11

Thanks for quick response. I don't think I will be using an agent. I have been to that website and did research. As per my understanding I appear for ITIL first then get skill assessment done. For both I would be getting some points. Then I submit an EOI. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## epahuja

askchennai said:


> Did you check with them that E-commerce enabled on your card or not. Please post here since I am also planning to apply using HDFC muti card only,



I have used my debit card for paying the visa fee. Dint see any issues with that. ..


----------



## sylvia_australia

Hi friends
I am giving consultancy now.
Anyone need help at a very reasonable cost, please contact me.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

jerry9 said:


> You need to create a new ImmiAccount.... use the following link and then import your application using your TRN to check the status
> https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


Hi Jerry 

do we need to create a new account over here because my agent must have created one for me. Correct me if i am wrong. 
and also i don't want to do anything silly by creating a new account at my own though my sole purpose for the account would only be tracking the application and status of documents uploaded. I won't upload anything at my own.
Are you sure that by creating this account we wont be creating any problems for our agent and eventually in my visa process? Are you also using any agent?


----------



## tracekd

Rider said:


> Grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Wow...Wow...Wow...
> 
> What a relief... What a relief.
> 
> I just got direct grant. Thanks a lot to all forum members for helping me out. Wish you all to get your grant very soon.


let the champaign flow :hat: congrats


----------



## tracekd

All, can we start tracker as we do in EOI Club? like below


Mattooose said:


> New List ...
> 
> Moksh--------------489-----261313-----65-----26th Sept
> ccham--------------489-----261313-----60-----13th July,2013
> sumdur------------189-----261313-----60-----17th July 2013
> sowmy--------------489-----261313-----60-----19th July,2013
> Saurabh -----------189 ----261311-----60-----19th July,2013
> Juancho -----------189 ----261312-----60-----19th July,2013
> nestaxu------------189-----261313-----60-----23rd July,2013
> sigamani-----------189-----261313-----60-----24th July,2013
> ganpathoz2014----189-----261111-----60-----26th July,2013
> Sathish Kare ------189-----261311-----60-----07th August 2013
> Simple_Man------- 189-----261311-----60-----08th August,2013
> Sohel---------------189-----261313-----60-----13 august, 2013
> ssaifuddin---------189-----261313-----60-----15th Aug,2013
> xoxz---------------189-----261312-----60-----16th August, 2013
> tracekd------------189-----261313-----60-----16th August, 2013
> Pink7231----------189-----261311-----60-----23rd Aug,2013
> sachinm01--------189-----2613**-----60-----31st August, 2013
> maq_qatar--------189-----261312-----60-----31st August, 2013
> ashik--------------189-----261313-----60-----02-September, 2013
> PPPPPP------------189-----261312-----60-----4th Sept ,2013
> gsingh-------------189-----261313-----60-----5 Sep---2013
> anujmalhotra262--189-----261312-----60-----13-Sep-2013
> psuresh0207-------189-----261313-----60-----15-Sep-2013
> Mattooose----------189-----261312-----60-----21st Sept,2013
> sam2304---------189----2613??-----60---26th Sept 2013
> australiaprvisa----189-----261312-----60-----26th September,2013
> rahul.tiwari----189---XXXXXX-----60 ---27th September, 2013
> kiran55------------189-----261313-----60-----08 October,2013
> maddy13885------189-----261313-----60-----09 October,2013
> Sridev--------189----2613-------60------26 October 2013
> npraneethreddy--189----261313----60----08th November 2013



So people will know the approx processing time. If already available, kindly point me there.
Let me define a format for it:
*Format*
name---date of invite---date of application lodgement---CO assign date---grant date---_pcc/medical dates *(optional)*_
*Let me start with my case*
tracekd---2/12/2013---4/12/2013---waiting---:fingerscrossed:

pls feel free to make required changes.


----------



## Cocopoko

Congrats Rider .....best of luck in the OZy land


----------



## ut0410

thanks Rvijay and Jerry9 for helping me with my question!!


----------



## ykps

Dear Expats,

Need a quick help here.

I've applied EOI under Software Engineer occupation. My spouse has experience of around 8 years in Retail Banking. Can I get her assessment done under Veta Assessment for that extra 5 points? Do you think it is sensible or feasible?

Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi all, 

When uploading the documents for work experiences, college certificates, can we make all related documents as one pdf and upload? or we will have to upload individual pdfs? 

Form 80 - can we type in the details in Capital letters?or do we need to write them in Pen?

if we can type can I print the last page - sign it - scan it and merge to the rest of the pages??

Please help me with my queries.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Guys, I am going to pay visa fees by tomorrow or day after. Wanted to clarify that paying fees with Travel card is legal and legitimate. Do not want to loose big money to save some.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When uploading the documents for work experiences, college certificates, can we make all related documents as one pdf and upload? or we will have to upload individual pdfs?
> 
> Form 80 - can we type in the details in Capital letters?or do we need to write them in Pen?
> 
> if we can type can I print the last page - sign it - scan it and merge to the rest of the pages??
> 
> Please help me with my queries.. Thanks in advance.


Sai,

Upload all the docs separately. You can combine mark sheets of graduation atleast. Docs for work experience, education, degrees etc should be separate.

Yes, fill the form in PDF, save it ,print it, sign and scan it. That way if there are any mistakes you can correct it in digital copy.. no need to take prints again and again.

Its better to take print of whole form and scan.


----------



## SaiSundara

Guys,

received my grant today!!! It was a Direct Grant and the first email i received from the CO after my Visa application on 28-Nov-13...

Thanks for forum members for helping me out on several queries.

Good luck for all those awaiting granting.... God Bless!!!

Thanks


----------



## peanut48

Hi

I've just completed lodging my 190 visa. Now I'm attaching documents. Find it a bit strange since there is a list of recommended documents which I can use or can attach documents separately. I seem to have uploaded some documents twice, any way I can remove one of them?

Also do we only upload the ones that are given as recommended or required or we should just add all we want to submit?

I had consolidated my work experience documents into one single file, but I find that there are individual document uploads for it, so should I upload them individually or put the single file under others and describe the contents?


----------



## mafuz767

praveenreddy said:


> Friend,
> 
> I dont think that we are only 3 people waiting i myself know some more people who are waiting like us from some months but i dnt want to name them as they are not participating these so dont know about them.
> 
> Anywaz let us hope for the positive result atleast this week.
> 
> Best Of luck to all of us.:thumb::thumb::thumb:




Me too


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Sai,
> 
> Upload all the docs separately. You can combine mark sheets of graduation atleast. Docs for work experience, education, degrees etc should be separate.
> 
> Yes, fill the form in PDF, save it ,print it, sign and scan it. That way if there are any mistakes you can correct it in digital copy.. no need to take prints again and again.
> 
> Its better to take print of whole form and scan.


Thanks Ratnesh. . 
Yes I understand that work docs and qualification docs are to be seperate.. my question is can I make one pdf for each company with all relating documents? One pdf for qualification docs?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## mafuz767

Hi friends

I have applied through an agent and I would like to see my application status. If I create an immi account without letting know my agent, would it create any problem or is there any chance to track it that I have created another immi account. I am desperately seeking an expert advice please. 
Best regards


----------



## msohaibkhan

SaiSundara said:


> Guys,
> 
> received my grant today!!! It was a Direct Grant and the first email i received from the CO after my Visa application on 28-Nov-13...
> 
> Thanks for forum members for helping me out on several queries.
> 
> Good luck for all those awaiting granting.... God Bless!!!
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations


----------



## kjay

mafuz767 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I have applied through an agent and I would like to see my application status. If I create an immi account without letting know my agent, would it create any problem or is there any chance to track it that I have created another immi account. I am desperately seeking an expert advice please.
> Best regards


Well I've created immiaccount and have imported my application and my agent didnt know about it. In fact, I told him about it.

KJay


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks Ratnesh. .
> Yes I understand that work docs and qualification docs are to be seperate.. my question is can I make one pdf for each company with all relating documents? One pdf for qualification docs?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


No, I wont suggest that. For same company also upload offer letter, service/relieving letter separate. CO can get confuse with offer and relieving letter together.


----------



## mafuz767

kjay said:


> Well I've created immiaccount and have imported my application and my agent didnt know about it. In fact, I told him about it.
> 
> KJay


Thank you brother for your quick reply. I am curious to see my application status and in fact I don't like to communicate or bother them asking my immi account or password. If I import the application so there is no chance that my agent can not login when they try to login??? 
Thanks


----------



## Sai2Aus

SaiSundara said:


> Guys,
> 
> received my grant today!!! It was a Direct Grant and the first email i received from the CO after my Visa application on 28-Nov-13...
> 
> Thanks for forum members for helping me out on several queries.
> 
> Good luck for all those awaiting granting.... God Bless!!!
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Saisundara..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> No, I wont suggest that. For same company also upload offer letter, service/relieving letter separate. CO can get confuse with offer and relieving letter together.


Thanks Ratnesh.. this is a useful tip..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## kjay

mafuz767 said:


> Thank you brother for your quick reply. I am curious to see my application status and in fact I don't like to communicate or bother them asking my immi account is or password. If I import the application so there is no chance that my agent can not login when they try to login???
> Thanks


There is another thing agents don't create immiaccount but they have their own logins where they can look for all the applications(all their clients) 

KJay


----------



## mafuz767

ratnesh.nagori said:


> No, I wont suggest that. For same company also upload offer letter, service/relieving letter separate. CO can get confuse with offer and relieving letter together.


Yes ratnesh I do agree with you


----------



## mafuz767

kjay said:


> There is another thing agents don't create immiaccount but they have their own logins where they can look for all the applications(all their clients)
> 
> KJay


Thanks, so I can create my own immi account.


----------



## kjay

SaiSundara said:


> Guys,
> 
> received my grant today!!! It was a Direct Grant and the first email i received from the CO after my Visa application on 28-Nov-13...
> 
> Thanks for forum members for helping me out on several queries.
> 
> Good luck for all those awaiting granting.... God Bless!!!
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations!! buddy


----------



## kjay

mafuz767 said:


> Thanks, so I can create my own immi account.


Yup go for it
no problem at all 

Kjay


----------



## mafuz767

kjay said:


> Yup go for it
> no problem at all
> 
> Kjay


Thanks thanks thanks..... Brother waiting for the grant. Waiting so long... Applied on 29/08/2013


----------



## kjay

mafuz767 said:


> Thanks thanks thanks..... Brother waiting for the grant. Waiting so long... Applied on 29/08/2013


Oh thats quite a long time. Did you apply offshore? I wish you get it at the earliest. I have applied on 5th nov and becoming impatient already.

KJay


----------



## mafuz767

kjay said:


> Oh thats quite a long time. Did you apply offshore? I wish you get it at the earliest. I have applied on 5th nov and becoming impatient already.
> 
> KJay


No, applied onshore. I am in Australia since 2009 and so on...


----------



## kjay

mafuz767 said:


> No, applied onshore. I am in Australia since 2009 and so on...


did you upload documents upfront or not???


----------



## 2013

I'm not sure on this, my agent asked me to go for Medicals before CO allocation. Just to speed up the things. 

Let someone experience update on this.


----------



## mafuz767

kjay said:


> did you upload documents upfront or not???


You can see my signature down the bottom. I did my medical on 10/12/2013. Apart from that I uploaded all other documents


----------



## praveenreddy

mafuz767 said:


> Thanks thanks thanks..... Brother waiting for the grant. Waiting so long... Applied on 29/08/2013



Hi,

Can you share your occupation code . Did you received any communication from your CO.


----------



## 2013

Can we know to which my visa application has been assigned to which team?

Or this is possible only after CO allocation?


----------



## 2013

Any CO allocations for December ??


----------



## mafuz767

2013 said:


> Can we know to which my visa application has been assigned to which team?
> 
> Or this is possible only after CO allocation?


Only after CO allocation


----------



## 2013

mafuz767 said:


> Only after CO allocation


Oh. okay.. !! thanks...


----------



## mafuz767

praveenreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share your occupation code . Did you received any communication from your CO.


General Accountant , only agent sent me an email where CO Wrote" your applicants application is currently undergoing processing and verification checks". But contacted by team 13 twice in regard to additional documents


----------



## Sazzad H

praveenreddy said:


> Yes i have sent mail on friday but not heared anything yet:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:How about u have you heared any news from her


Hi Praveen, I lodged my 190 on 8-10-13 and provided all the requested docs on 2-12-13. My CO is same as yours. No communication from her till she requested docs on 12-11-13. Dont know what to do now. Can you suggest me what sud do further....thanks


----------



## mafuz767

Sazzad H said:


> Hi Praveen, I lodged my 190 on 8-10-13 and provided all the requested docs on 2-12-13. My CO is same as yours. No communication from her till she requested docs on 12-11-13. Dont know what to do now. Can you suggest me what sud do further....thanks


Just be patient... It's so early to expect something right after submitting the documents. Stay cool and you will get your grant soon. Cheers


----------



## peanut48

naur33n ----------Subclass 190-----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
vinayapte11----------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13----- Case officer 06/12/2013---
samkalu--------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13------Visa lodge 09/11/13----- Case officer 03/12/2013---
Sathiya------------Subclass 189-----EOI invite 21/10/13-----visa lodge 12/11/2013--- Case officer 27/11/2013---Visa grant----
cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Sathish#nsw-----Subclass189-----EOI Date 18/11/13------Visa lodge 21/11/13-----CO assigned 12/12/13
Rathesh-----------Subclass190------------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13-----
PkBlr-------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013---
Vamshi4happy---Suclass190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu----------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13--------Visa lodge 04/12/13-----
jfmiti----------------Suclass190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013----------------Suclass189------EOI Date 11/11/13-------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
jayptl-------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream---------Subclass189-----EOI Date 4/11/13--------Visa lodge 12/12/13-----
sumdur -----------Subclass189-----EOI Date 17/7/13--------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt-----------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------Visa lodge 16/12/13-----
Peanut48----------Subclass 190----------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13


----------



## felix2020

mafuz767 said:


> Just be patient... It's so early to expect something right after submitting the documents. Stay cool and you will get your grant soon. Cheers


DIBP is usually understaffed in December. So expect delays..


----------



## Jango911

Latest from the eVisa web site . . .

Planned System Maintenance
Wednesday 18 December 2013, from 5am until 9am AEDT (GMT +11)
The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:

- ImmiAccount
- eLodgement and eVisa
- Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)

We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## it_engg

Can anyone let me know how much time does it takes after applying for EOI to get the invitation.
for 189,category 261313,total points: 65


----------



## batels

*missed that..*



felix2020 said:


> What types of documents did your CO ask for ?


Sorry! I somehow missed your question.
I was suppose to add medicals,the police thing,form 80 and some documents
to establish de-facto relationship.
Seems like most folks who applied during my time already got a response


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

it_engg said:


> Can anyone let me know how much time does it takes after applying for EOI to get the invitation.
> for 189,category 261313,total points: 65


After reading so many posts on this forum, 65 pointers get invitation in next or max next to next invitation round. You can expect invite in Jan 2014 round.


----------



## Pailas

it_engg said:


> Can anyone let me know how much time does it takes after applying for EOI to get the invitation. for 189,category 261313,total points: 65


With 65 points, You should get your invite in next round. When did you apply?


----------



## it_engg

Pailas said:


> With 65 points, You should get your invite in next round. When did you apply?


next round? can you tell me no of days?
Between I am awaiting my acs results so planing ahead.
what were your toal no of points as you are in same catgeory?


----------



## vj118

Hey Guys,
Just a small query. My agent has only sent me an attachment saying grant letter but nt the actual email. 
If anyone can help me wat does the actual email look like. Wat is mentioned in da body of the email? Is there only one attachment? 
I just dont want to miss anything......


----------



## s_kumar16

Finally...

My visa application status moved to finalised. I will have to wait for my agent to view my grant letter.:laugh:

Thanks to everyone on this forum... The members here have been much more helpful than my agent.... Wishing all the best for everyone waiting for their grants..

My timelines-
190 Visa logded - 31st Oct
Granted - 18th Dec(No CO correspondence.)

Thanks again...


----------



## tracekd

SaiSundara said:


> Guys,
> 
> received my grant today!!! It was a Direct Grant and the first email i received from the CO after my Visa application on 28-Nov-13...
> 
> Thanks for forum members for helping me out on several queries.
> 
> Good luck for all those awaiting granting.... God Bless!!!
> 
> Thanks


let the champaign flow :hat: congrats


----------



## mafuz767

s_kumar16 said:


> Finally...
> 
> My visa application status moved to finalised. I will have to wait for my agent to view my grant letter.:laugh:
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum... The members here have been much more helpful than my agent.... Wishing all the best for everyone waiting for their grants..
> 
> My timelines-
> 190 Visa logded - 31st Oct
> Granted - 18th Dec(No CO correspondence.)
> 
> Thanks again...


Congratulation..... How did you check that??? By immi account??? Please let us know...
Thanks


----------



## nicanikkz

Hi Guys!

I'm new here and I hope someone can help me on my query.

I lodged my Visa 190 last week. My last name is Morados and middle name is Mulleda. For some reasons, in the Visa application form my last name appears to be Mulleda Morados but it says there that it should be the same as what's in my passport and in my passport, Morados appears as my only last name and Mulleda to be the middle name. I don't know if it has something to do with my gender because im a female and it's my maiden name that's why it appears like that in my application form. My dependent is my brother and I just typed exactly the same as mine for the last name and middle name, but his application form is right only getting Morados as the last name. I don't know what to do now, if i should submit a form for name change or what. I'm afraid that this might cause a problem when I get the grant.

Who amongst the girls here experienced the same thing? Hope you can share with me if it is normal.

Thanks and everyone have a nice day!


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Guys, I am going to pay visa fees by tomorrow or day after. Wanted to clarify that paying fees with Travel card is legal and legitimate. Do not want to loose big money to save some.


Dont worry bro... Just go ahead with your payment. See, i have paid through travel card and everything is fine till date. Moreover, CO is also assigned. So i dnt think you will face any problem with that.
Good luck

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rider

s_kumar16 said:


> Finally...
> 
> My visa application status moved to finalised. I will have to wait for my agent to view my grant letter.:laugh:
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum... The members here have been much more helpful than my agent.... Wishing all the best for everyone waiting for their grants..
> 
> My timelines-
> 190 Visa logded - 31st Oct
> Granted - 18th Dec(No CO correspondence.)
> 
> Thanks again...


Congrats... Party time


----------



## mithu93ku

s_kumar16 said:


> Finally...
> 
> My visa application status moved to finalised. I will have to wait for my agent to view my grant letter.:laugh:
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum... The members here have been much more helpful than my agent.... Wishing all the best for everyone waiting for their grants..
> 
> My timelines-
> 190 Visa logded - 31st Oct
> Granted - 18th Dec(No CO correspondence.)
> 
> Thanks again...


Congrats *s_kumar16*


----------



## ykps

I'm afraid you cannot file EOI without having ACS result in hand. During the EOI process, it would ask the date on which you received your ACS results and this field is mandatory.



it_engg said:


> next round? can you tell me no of days?
> Between I am awaiting my acs results so planing ahead.
> what were your toal no of points as you are in same catgeory?


----------



## s_kumar16

mafuz767 said:


> Congratulation..... How did you check that??? By immi account??? Please let us know...
> Thanks


Yes.... checked via immi account...


----------



## OZHope

SaiSundara said:


> Guys,
> 
> received my grant today!!! It was a Direct Grant and the first email i received from the CO after my Visa application on 28-Nov-13...
> 
> Thanks for forum members for helping me out on several queries.
> 
> Good luck for all those awaiting granting.... God Bless!!!
> 
> Thanks


Big Congratulations to you. You've done it really quick and like a boss


----------



## jerry9

it_engg said:


> next round? can you tell me no of days?
> Between I am awaiting my acs results so planing ahead.
> what were your toal no of points as you are in same catgeory?



Check the following link for invitation rounds and Reports:
SkillSelect


----------



## Ben 10

s_kumar16 said:


> Finally...
> 
> My visa application status moved to finalised. I will have to wait for my agent to view my grant letter.:laugh:
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum... The members here have been much more helpful than my agent.... Wishing all the best for everyone waiting for their grants..
> 
> My timelines-
> 190 Visa logded - 31st Oct
> Granted - 18th Dec(No CO correspondence.)
> 
> Thanks again...



*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

s_kumar16*








​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ben 10

SaiSundara said:


> Guys,
> 
> received my grant today!!! It was a Direct Grant and the first email i received from the CO after my Visa application on 28-Nov-13...
> 
> Thanks for forum members for helping me out on several queries.
> 
> Good luck for all those awaiting granting.... God Bless!!!
> 
> Thanks




*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

SaiSundara*








​[/QUOTE]


----------



## jerry9

vj118 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Just a small query. My agent has only sent me an attachment saying grant letter but nt the actual email.
> If anyone can help me wat does the actual email look like. Wat is mentioned in da body of the email? Is there only one attachment?
> I just dont want to miss anything......


First of all congrats on your grant.... your agent should be able to download the grant letter from your online application.

Also, you can create ImmiAccount and import your application using TRN and then download your grant letter. you can use the following link to create account.
https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/register


----------



## Ben 10

jerry9 said:


> Check the following link for invitation rounds and Reports:
> SkillSelect


hope you might get your visa by couple of days !


----------



## jerry9

Ben 10 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> SaiSundara*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


[/QUOTE]

*Ben10 seems like you are doing Firetoy's duty in his absence... keep it up Bro*


----------



## jerry9

Ben 10 said:


> hope you might get your visa by couple of days !


Wishing you the same Bro!


----------



## jerry9

s_kumar16 said:


> Finally...
> 
> My visa application status moved to finalised. I will have to wait for my agent to view my grant letter.:laugh:
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum... The members here have been much more helpful than my agent.... Wishing all the best for everyone waiting for their grants..
> 
> My timelines-
> 190 Visa logded - 31st Oct
> Granted - 18th Dec(No CO correspondence.)
> 
> Thanks again...


Congrats ! have fun...party hard !... Good Luck!


----------



## jerry9

Congrats S_Kumar16, SaiSundara! wishing you Good Luck for your future in Aussie land!


----------



## OZHope

*International Migrants Day*

Today (18 December) is "International Migrants Day".
I wish every migrants and future migrants a happy, peaceful and prosperous life ahead .


----------



## anthoney

SaiSundara said:


> Guys,
> 
> received my grant today!!! It was a Direct Grant and the first email i received from the CO after my Visa application on 28-Nov-13...
> 
> Thanks for forum members for helping me out on several queries.
> 
> Good luck for all those awaiting granting.... God Bless!!!
> 
> Thanks


Congrats buddy. . Its really quick. . All the best.. its party time. . Have fun


----------



## anthoney

s_kumar16 said:


> Finally...
> 
> My visa application status moved to finalised. I will have to wait for my agent to view my grant letter.:laugh:
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum... The members here have been much more helpful than my agent.... Wishing all the best for everyone waiting for their grants..
> 
> My timelines-
> 190 Visa logded - 31st Oct
> Granted - 18th Dec(No CO correspondence.)
> 
> Thanks again...


Congrats buddy


----------



## amandawilliams

I havnt received many responses on this. Pls guide if someone had faced similar situation:

My PCC has been issued with my married name, however the CO has asked that the PCC should also list out my maiden name (along with current name) and has asked me to get a new PCC done.

I visited the Passport office today but they say that the PCC is given in a standard format and that they mention only the current name which is listed in my current passport on the PCC report, so I don't know what I need to do now.

Can someone please let me know if they had similar issue. Need help from you guys on this. Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## sathiyaseelan

s_kumar16 said:


> Finally...
> 
> My visa application status moved to finalised. I will have to wait for my agent to view my grant letter.:laugh:
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum... The members here have been much more helpful than my agent.... Wishing all the best for everyone waiting for their grants..
> 
> My timelines-
> 190 Visa logded - 31st Oct
> Granted - 18th Dec(No CO correspondence.)
> 
> Thanks again...


hi s_kumar, tons and tons of congratulations for achieving such a grand success. and i wish all the best for your smooth relocation to Australia and hassle-free settlement. 

Cheers!


----------



## felix2020

nicanikkz said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm new here and I hope someone can help me on my query.
> 
> I lodged my Visa 190 last week. My last name is Morados and middle name is Mulleda. For some reasons, in the Visa application form my last name appears to be Mulleda Morados but it says there that it should be the same as what's in my passport and in my passport, Morados appears as my only last name and Mulleda to be the middle name. I don't know if it has something to do with my gender because im a female and it's my maiden name that's why it appears like that in my application form. My dependent is my brother and I just typed exactly the same as mine for the last name and middle name, but his application form is right only getting Morados as the last name. I don't know what to do now, if i should submit a form for name change or what. I'm afraid that this might cause a problem when I get the grant.
> 
> Who amongst the girls here experienced the same thing? Hope you can share with me if it is normal.
> 
> Thanks and everyone have a nice day!


There won't be any problem because your grant will be linked to your passport No. If you are still concerned, you can fill and upload Form 1023. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf

Good Luck.


----------



## s_agrasen

*Granted !!!!!*

Finally, 


GRANTED 190


----------



## anthoney

s_agrasen said:


> Finally,
> 
> GRANTED 190


Wonderful news. . Congratulations s_agrasen


----------



## jerry9

amandawilliams said:


> I havnt received many responses on this. Pls guide if someone had faced similar situation:
> 
> My PCC has been issued with my married name, however the CO has asked that the PCC should also list out my maiden name (along with current name) and has asked me to get a new PCC done.
> 
> I visited the Passport office today but they say that the PCC is given in a standard format and that they mention only the current name which is listed in my current passport on the PCC report, so I don't know what I need to do now.
> 
> Can someone please let me know if they had similar issue. Need help from you guys on this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Show them the letter/printout of the email from your CO & explain the situation to APO who is available in each PSK.take the relevant documents along.
Do you have marriage certificate mentioning your maiden name/ or your 10th certificate etc, driving license issued on your maiden name? 
Have you changed your name after marriage for example surname etc?
Do you have newspaper cuttings/legal document that mentioning change of name.
You may use an affidavit as supporting document mentioning your maiden name and current name.
Also ask your CO what else could be provided as a proof of identity (if possible).


----------



## felix2020

s_agrasen said:


> Finally,
> 
> 
> GRANTED 190


Congratulation S. Agrasen !!!

Welcome to Australia !!​


----------



## s_agrasen

felix2020 said:


> Congratulation S. Agrasen !!!
> 
> Welcome to Australia !!​


Thank you Felix, Firetoy, Mithu, Manubadboy this would have been not possible without your all support....

I am really sorry if i missed someone in list but THANK YOU for all my friends, well wishers........

Finally GOT MY GRANT for SA 190.....


----------



## DesiTadka

Assuming that you are applying/applied with Separated or Divorced or Single status and you have the passport that has your married name and name of your spouse, there are two ways you can go about it.
1: Get a new passport made with your maiden name in TATKAL service and you should get a PCC on the same day after you get your new passport with your maiden name. Make sure you keep your CO informed regarding the happenings. 

2: Inform CO that you have been separated or whatever the situation is and Indian passport services can not and will not issue a PSK with my maiden name unless I obtain a new passport which is lengthy and tedious process. In lieu of a new passport with your maiden name, you can submit a statutory declaration on a Rs.20 stamp paper that is notarized about your name change. Most likely your CO will accept it. I suggest you get the name change document made first and email it to your CO, explaining in simple words and also upload it on your evisa account.

Good Luck and I wish you get the grant soon....



amandawilliams said:


> I havnt received many responses on this. Pls guide if someone had faced similar situation:
> 
> My PCC has been issued with my married name, however the CO has asked that the PCC should also list out my maiden name (along with current name) and has asked me to get a new PCC done.
> 
> I visited the Passport office today but they say that the PCC is given in a standard format and that they mention only the current name which is listed in my current passport on the PCC report, so I don't know what I need to do now.
> 
> Can someone please let me know if they had similar issue. Need help from you guys on this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


----------



## Cocopoko

Ben 10 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> s_kumar16*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


[/QUOTE]



Hey Ben 10 

I want a big stamp too body arty:


----------



## 0z_dream

Any co allocation for nov-dec applicants?


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi,

Its been quite sometime i belive that we have hardly received grants from Team2 Adelaide. Just waiting waiting and waiting....out::frusty::target:


----------



## BasCW

praveenreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its been quite sometime i belive that we have hardly received grants from Team2 Adelaide. Just waiting waiting and waiting....out::frusty::target:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat, very frustrating, who is your CO? Mine is RF.


----------



## tarangoyal

praveenreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its been quite sometime i belive that we have hardly received grants from Team2 Adelaide. Just waiting waiting and waiting....out::frusty::target:


You are right.. me too.. waiting n waiting  :frusty: 

opcorn:


----------



## jerry9

tarangoyal said:


> You are right.. me too.. waiting n waiting  :frusty:
> 
> opcorn:


Count me in as well...have been waiting for long time....


----------



## jerry9

praveenreddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its been quite sometime i belive that we have hardly received grants from Team2 Adelaide. Just waiting waiting and waiting....out::frusty::target:


Count me in as well...have been waiting for long time....


----------



## jerry9

s_agrasen said:


> Finally,
> 
> 
> GRANTED 190


Congrats agrasen....party hard its your day!


----------



## OZHope

s_agrasen said:


> Finally,
> 
> 
> GRANTED 190


Congratulations s_agrasen


----------



## praveenreddy

BasCW said:


> praveenreddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Its been quite sometime i belive that we have hardly received grants from Team2 Adelaide. Just waiting waiting and waiting....out::frusty::target:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat, very frustrating, who is your CO? Mine is RF.
> 
> 
> 
> RL
Click to expand...


----------



## OZHope

*For the people waiting for grants...*

It feels great to see the posts of visa grants. I find it amusing to see the grants as it reminds me that with one grant, one case officer has one less case and ready to take a new one. May be your case is the next in line...

Guys, pray for every applicants. Also pray for the case officers to get the energy to work hard and have good hearts to allow more grants, so that your case gets closer to the case officer.

Happy waiting guys


----------



## sathiyaseelan

s_agrasen said:


> Finally,
> 
> 
> GRANTED 190


hi buddy, many many congratulations to you. Wish you best of luck for your bright and successful future in Australia. Cheers!


----------



## amandawilliams

DesiTadka said:


> Assuming that you are applying/applied with Separated or Divorced or Single status and you have the passport that has your married name and name of your spouse, there are two ways you can go about it.
> 1: Get a new passport made with your maiden name in TATKAL service and you should get a PCC on the same day after you get your new passport with your maiden name. Make sure you keep your CO informed regarding the happenings.
> 
> 2: Inform CO that you have been separated or whatever the situation is and Indian passport services can not and will not issue a PSK with my maiden name unless I obtain a new passport which is lengthy and tedious process. In lieu of a new passport with your maiden name, you can submit a statutory declaration on a Rs.20 stamp paper that is notarized about your name change. Most likely your CO will accept it. I suggest you get the name change document made first and email it to your CO, explaining in simple words and also upload it on your evisa account.
> 
> Good Luck and I wish you get the grant soon....


Hello Desitadka,

Thanks for your reply. Well, I am sorry but i am not divorced. Its just that my PCC have been issued with my current name(post marriage). The CO is asking that both my maiden and current name be mentioned in the PCC. I went to the passport office yesterday and they said that PCC is issued in a standard format and that the name mentioned on it is the one mentioned in my current passport. 

I have applied for Visa using my post marriage name. 

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## expat2aus

amandawilliams said:


> I havnt received many responses on this. Pls guide if someone had faced similar situation:
> 
> My PCC has been issued with my married name, however the CO has asked that the PCC should also list out my maiden name (along with current name) and has asked me to get a new PCC done.
> 
> I visited the Passport office today but they say that the PCC is given in a standard format and that they mention only the current name which is listed in my current passport on the PCC report, so I don't know what I need to do now.
> 
> Can someone please let me know if they had similar issue. Need help from you guys on this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Hi AmandaWilliams,

I have no idea about how you mentioned/are mentioning your name in ACS, IELTS ,VISA applications. Probably, you would have used a different name like "X. Amanda" or "Amanda.X" (where X may be the first character of your father's name)

Usually, when you have a valid passport, you should use "GivenName FamilyName" as it is mentioned in the passport. 

The following will be the column in all applications.

Name of the Applicant (As mentioned in the passport)

When you use "GivenName FamilyName", and your proofs have different names like "X.Amanda" or "Amanda.X", you can provide a affidavit from notary stating that you are using the name "Amanda Williams" after marriage. Your proofs as well as PCC would have accepted by CO.

I am afraid whether you should apply a new passport and then get the PCC or apply a new VISA application with name as mentioned in the passport .


----------



## DesiTadka

I suggest you get a Statutory Declaration made on Rs.20 stamp paper with stamp/sign of notary and email it to CO explaining the situation. I am sure CO will accept it.

Apologies for the assumption of you being divorced.



amandawilliams said:


> Hello Desitadka,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Well, I am sorry but i am not divorced. Its just that my PCC have been issued with my current name(post marriage). The CO is asking that both my maiden and current name be mentioned in the PCC. I went to the passport office yesterday and they said that PCC is issued in a standard format and that the name mentioned on it is the one mentioned in my current passport.
> 
> I have applied for Visa using my post marriage name.
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


----------



## snarayan

amandawilliams said:


> I havnt received many responses on this. Pls guide if someone had faced similar situation:
> 
> My PCC has been issued with my married name, however the CO has asked that the PCC should also list out my maiden name (along with current name) and has asked me to get a new PCC done.
> 
> I visited the Passport office today but they say that the PCC is given in a standard format and that they mention only the current name which is listed in my current passport on the PCC report, so I don't know what I need to do now.
> 
> Can someone please let me know if they had similar issue. Need help from you guys on this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Have you submitted your marriage certificate. If yes, that should have solved the purpose. Also, how did you obtain your passport which has your married surname. If you've used marriage certificate to get that, then explain the same to the CO.

Also, just to be sure all of us understood what the problem is, did you change your surname on the basis of your marriage or is it due to another reason?


----------



## jerry9

I would like to wish following expats who have CO's from Team 8 speedy grants.
It seems like this team is really very very slow in giving grants.Guys this team needs some Boost .Somebody needs to wake up this team

akshay1229
Amitso
Ashrom
coolbuddy2013
deepajose
Goin2Oz
goodguy2
HarryAdd
murali2706
Rikki15
Sunlight11

Has anybody from the above list of expats got a chance to speak to their respective Co's/DIBP . What have been the responses regarding the progress?


----------



## amandawilliams

expat2aus said:


> Hi AmandaWilliams,
> 
> I have no idea about how you mentioned/are mentioning your name in ACS, IELTS ,VISA applications. Probably, you would have used a different name like "X. Amanda" or "Amanda.X" (where X may be the first character of your father's name)
> 
> Usually, when you have a valid passport, you should use "GivenName FamilyName" as it is mentioned in the passport.
> 
> The following will be the column in all applications.
> 
> Name of the Applicant (As mentioned in the passport)
> 
> When you use "GivenName FamilyName", and your proofs have different names like "X.Amanda" or "Amanda.X", you can provide a affidavit from notary stating that you are using the name "Amanda Williams" after marriage. Your proofs as well as PCC would have accepted by CO.
> 
> I am afraid whether you should apply a new passport and then get the PCC or apply a new VISA application with name as mentioned in the passport .


Hi expat2aus,

I have my name as Amanda.x in all the documents ACS, IELTS and had my passport updated to my current name Amanda.Y(post marriage) just before applying for Visa, which I applied with my current name Amanda.Y. 

I visited passport office yesterday they told me that the PCC was issued in a standard format only with the current name as mentioned in the current passport. I have written to CO about the same and also informed that the passport office folks informed me that my current passport number is linked to old passport as my old passport number is listed in the current passport. So when they look up for any information they will be able to find all the records with both of my names. Hope to get some positive response from the CO.
I will also look at the options to get the notrized document.

Regards,
Amanda.


----------



## amandawilliams

snarayan said:


> Have you submitted your marriage certificate. If yes, that should have solved the purpose. Also, how did you obtain your passport which has your married surname. If you've used marriage certificate to get that, then explain the same to the CO.
> 
> Also, just to be sure all of us understood what the problem is, did you change your surname on the basis of your marriage or is it due to another reason?


Yes, I have submitted the marriage certificate. I also obtained my passport using my marriage certificate and my spouse's passport copy. 

The thing is CO is asking that both the names that is current and previously used names or aliases be mentioned in the PCC, which is something that the passport office guys are saying will not be provided as the PCC is issued only in current name as mentioned in current passport.

Have written to CO expalining this situation, hoping for the best.

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## n.sh

Hi Peanut,

I checked with VETASSESS for the tracking number. they did provide it to me, but it was useless. i checked with the local post office and they seemed to have no clue about it. Vetassess said that they cant trace it outside Australia so I am back to square one. 

I have the fax, if I get it attested from Notary then would that work..Any suggestions?? out:



peanut48 said:


> No Fax will not be accepted. All documents must be certified copies/colour scans of the original.
> 
> You should ask them for the tracking number and follow it up with the shipping company. Unless you provided the wrong address, the package will be delivered to you. Express Courier International comes with tracking number.
> 
> I would suggest you first trace your package before asking for a re-issue.


----------



## snarayan

sumdur said:


> Dear 2013,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Regarding medical, following information is provided on website.
> 
> Before you start using My Health Declarations, you should use the information below to decide whether it is in your best interests to complete your health examinations before you lodge your visa application. Completing health examinations before lodging a visa application is not recommended for everyone and quicker processing is not guaranteed.
> 
> If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.
> 
> Kindly advice your comments. Also please inform from where do i get the referal letter for medical examination.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Sumdur,

My health declarations is a different process altogether. 

In your case as you've already lodged the visa, click on the organise health checks option in your visa portal and generate your e referral letter. You can then choose a panel physician and give your hap id or trn number for them to locate you in the system.


----------



## amandawilliams

jerry9 said:


> Show them the letter/printout of the email from your CO & explain the situation to APO who is available in each PSK.take the relevant documents along.
> Do you have marriage certificate mentioning your maiden name/ or your 10th certificate etc, driving license issued on your maiden name?
> Have you changed your name after marriage for example surname etc?
> Do you have newspaper cuttings/legal document that mentioning change of name.
> You may use an affidavit as supporting document mentioning your maiden name and current name.
> Also ask your CO what else could be provided as a proof of identity (if possible).


Thank you very much Jerry, looking to take this step too. 

Very useful points here.

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## jerry9

amandawilliams said:


> Hi expat2aus,
> 
> I have my name as Amanda.x in all the documents ACS, IELTS and had my passport updated to my current name Amanda.Y(post marriage) just before applying for Visa, which I applied with my current name Amanda.Y.
> 
> I visited passport office yesterday they told me that the PCC was issued in a standard format only with the current name as mentioned in the current passport. I have written to CO about the same and also informed that the passport office folks informed me that my current passport number is linked to old passport as my old passport number is listed in the current passport. So when they look up for any information they will be able to find all the records with both of my names. Hope to get some positive response from the CO.
> I will also look at the options to get the notrized document.
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda.



Your explanation to your CO looks appropriate and hope your CO will not have any problem with that. 
Just to be on the safer side(if any further explanation is required by your CO) get a declaration/ affidavit mentioning your current name and maiden name .


----------



## expat2aus

I believe, Team 4 Adelaide is the slowest among all. No grants after 6-Dec-2013. 

Anybody got grant after 6-Dec-2013?

As per the excel,

Stargaze : 6-Dec-2013
Jango911 : 5-Dec-2013
aa3212 : 3-Dec-2013


----------



## cuzzong

Hi Guys,

I am so happy to share with you that I have received the granted letter today. It took 1 weeks for ACT approved, 2 weeks for EOI invitation, and 2.5 months since the 190 visa application submitted. As long as you get 60+ for this visa, your turn will be next. 

Good luck to you all.

Cuzzong


----------



## snarayan

Sumdur, refer to the link below to know what to expect during your medicals. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/286849-experience-medicals.html


----------



## jerry9

cuzzong said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am so happy to share with you that I have received the granted letter today. It took 1 weeks for ACT approved, 2 weeks for EOI invitation, and 2.5 months since the 190 visa application submitted. As long as you get 60+ for this visa, your turn will be next.
> 
> Good luck to you all.
> 
> Cuzzong


Congrats cuzzong! wish you all then best!


----------



## Vamshi4happy

*to all who got grants.... good luck for your future .. all the best.*


----------



## expat2aus

cuzzong said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am so happy to share with you that I have received the granted letter today. It took 1 weeks for ACT approved, 2 weeks for EOI invitation, and 2.5 months since the 190 visa application submitted. As long as you get 60+ for this visa, your turn will be next.
> 
> Good luck to you all.
> 
> Cuzzong


Congrats cuzzong!


----------



## deepajose

jerry9 said:


> I would like to wish following expats who have CO's from Team 8 speedy grants.
> It seems like this team is really very very slow in giving grants.Guys this team needs some Boost .Somebody needs to wake up this team
> 
> akshay1229
> Amitso
> Ashrom
> coolbuddy2013
> deepajose
> Goin2Oz
> goodguy2
> HarryAdd
> murali2706
> Rikki15
> Sunlight11
> 
> Has anybody from the above list of expats got a chance to speak to their respective Co's/DIBP . What have been the responses regarding the progress?


I had called DIBP last week and after 30 mins got connected. The operator was very nice to me, she checked and told all requested documents have been recieved . She ven tried me to connect to the CO but he was not picking the call up.
As far as I know, the last grant came on 22nd Nov from the same team. And also 22nd Nov i got request for additional docs for the second time.

We have no option other than waiting..  ..


----------



## snarayan

deepajose said:


> I had called DIBP last week and after 30 mins got connected. The operator was very nice to me, she checked and told all requested documents have been recieved . She ven tried me to connect to the CO but he was not picking the call up.
> As far as I know, the last grant came on 22nd Nov from the same team. And also 22nd Nov i got request for additional docs for the second time.
> 
> We have no option other than waiting..  ..


Might be the team is understaffed in December due to the festive period. 

Guys, just hang in there and you should all have your grants by the dawn of new year.


----------



## mafuz767

Hi Friends...
Just now I have created my immi account. I have seen my status in progress and documents are showing " received". No health assessment are required for this applicant !!!!! Really confused about the medical status..... Any idea what does it mean? Ohhh ... I have created an immi account without letting know my agent, do you think would it make any problem for them to "LOGIN".
Regards


----------



## jerry9

mafuz767 said:


> Hi Friends...
> Just now I have created my immi account. I have seen my status in progress and documents are showing " received". No health assessment are required for this applicant !!!!! Really confused about the medical status..... Any idea what does it mean? Ohhh ... I have created an immi account without letting know my agent, do you think would it make any problem for them to "LOGIN".
> Regards


Relax dude... it means your meds are clear...so chill ..!


----------



## Sai2Aus

cuzzong said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am so happy to share with you that I have received the granted letter today. It took 1 weeks for ACT approved, 2 weeks for EOI invitation, and 2.5 months since the 190 visa application submitted. As long as you get 60+ for this visa, your turn will be next.
> 
> Good luck to you all.
> 
> Cuzzong





s_agrasen said:


> Finally,
> 
> 
> GRANTED 190





s_kumar16 said:


> Finally...
> 
> My visa application status moved to finalised. I will have to wait for my agent to view my grant letter.:laugh:
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this forum... The members here have been much more helpful than my agent.... Wishing all the best for everyone waiting for their grants..
> 
> My timelines-
> 190 Visa logded - 31st Oct
> Granted - 18th Dec(No CO correspondence.)
> 
> Thanks again...


Congratulations to s_kumar,s_agrasen, and cuzzong... Best wishes to all of you. arty:arty:arty:


----------



## mafuz767

jerry9 said:


> Relax dude... it means your meds are clear...so chill ..!



Thanku thanku mate...


----------



## deepajose

jerry9 said:


> I would like to wish following expats who have CO's from Team 8 speedy grants.
> It seems like this team is really very very slow in giving grants.Guys this team needs some Boost .Somebody needs to wake up this team
> 
> akshay1229
> Amitso
> Ashrom
> coolbuddy2013
> deepajose
> Goin2Oz
> goodguy2
> HarryAdd
> murali2706
> Rikki15
> Sunlight11
> 
> Has anybody from the above list of expats got a chance to speak to their respective Co's/DIBP . What have been the responses regarding the progress?


There is thread for Team 8 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...gsm-adelaide-lets-converge-5.html#post2628481


----------



## srmalik

Hello everyone,

Today morning I received email from CO informing that my medicals have been referred and it may take upto 3 months to complete.

So the belief that if "No further medical examination is required for this person based on the information provided by DIBP." Means the medicals have been cleared is wrong.

My medical status changed on monday and today I got email that my medicals have been referred.


----------



## jerry9

srmalik said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today morning I received email from CO informing that my medicals have been referred and it may take upto 3 months to complete.
> 
> So the belief that if "No further medical examination is required for this person based on the information provided by DIBP." Means the medicals have been cleared is wrong.
> 
> My medical status changed on monday and today I got email that my medicals have been referred.


When did you got your medicals done and what is the status it is showing currently?


----------



## snarayan

srmalik said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today morning I received email from CO informing that my medicals have been referred and it may take upto 3 months to complete.
> 
> So the belief that if "No further medical examination is required for this person based on the information provided by DIBP." Means the medicals have been cleared is wrong.
> 
> My medical status changed on monday and today I got email that my medicals have been referred.


If everything is graded "A", then the medicals are auto cleared and the "No Health Examination...." shows up on the portal. 

However, this is an automated process, so you cannot go exactly by what it says on your screen. 

But in general, if you get that message, it means your medicals are cleared. Your case is an exception.


----------



## snarayan

JJ_TN, any news on your CO or grant. I was told I have been assigned a Case officer yesterday. So you should hopefully got one too.


----------



## iesus

snarayan said:


> If everything is graded "A", then the medicals are auto cleared and the "No Health Examination...." shows up on the portal.
> 
> However, this is an automated process, so you cannot go exactly by what it says on your screen.
> 
> But in general, if you get that message, it means your medicals are cleared. Your case is an exception.


how much time does it take for the status to change? the hospital uploaded documents yesterday for me, till now the status on immi site says " requested "


----------



## snarayan

iesus said:


> how much time does it take for the status to change? the hospital uploaded documents yesterday for me, till now the status on immi site says " requested "


the immi website says that if everything is fine, then the medicals are auto-cleared in minutes:

I have picked this up from the link below:

Arranging a Health Examination

1.You lodge your visa application 
2.We determine whether health examinations are required
3.We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations
4.You use your HAP ID to logon to eMedical Client to complete medical history and consent to eMedical processing
5.You download a eMedical Referral letter
6.You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or onshore provider and provides HAP ID
7.You attend medical appointment and bring your eMedical Referral letter with you 
8.The approved clinic or onshore provider locates your case in eMedical using your HAP ID
9.Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
10.Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits case to us
*11.Your health case is auto-cleared in minutes or referred for manual processing*
12.If you meet the health requirement, your visa record is updated and processing can continue.


----------



## australiaprvisa

I want to know that did you apply for EOI with new ACS rules like deduction of 2 years.

If you are have new ACS result then can you please share your experience that how you mentioned your experiences on EOI. You have include whole experience or divided into 2 part like relevant and irrelevant?


----------



## iesus

snarayan said:


> the immi website says that if everything is fine, then the medicals are auto-cleared in minutes:
> 
> I have picked this up from the link below:
> 
> Arranging a Health Examination
> 
> 1.You lodge your visa application
> 2.We determine whether health examinations are required
> 3.We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations
> 4.You use your HAP ID to logon to eMedical Client to complete medical history and consent to eMedical processing
> 5.You download a eMedical Referral letter
> 6.You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or onshore provider and provides HAP ID
> 7.You attend medical appointment and bring your eMedical Referral letter with you
> 8.The approved clinic or onshore provider locates your case in eMedical using your HAP ID
> 9.Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
> 10.Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits case to us
> *11.Your health case is auto-cleared in minutes or referred for manual processing*
> 12.If you meet the health requirement, your visa record is updated and processing can continue.



thank you. i just logged in and looked at 'arrange medical' link on iimmi website..it seems that there is "incomplete" status for a lot of sections for me and my wife..... hospital ppl told me there are no issues but still for chest x ray and hiv..it says incomplete...i am very worries now....please suggest if you know what incomplete means.


----------



## australiaprvisa

SaiSundara said:


> Guys,
> 
> received my grant today!!! It was a Direct Grant and the first email i received from the CO after my Visa application on 28-Nov-13...
> 
> Thanks for forum members for helping me out on several queries.
> 
> Good luck for all those awaiting granting.... God Bless!!!
> 
> Thanks


I want to know that did you apply for EOI with new ACS rules like deduction of 2 years.

If you are have new ACS result then can you please share your experience that how you mentioned your experiences on EOI. You have include whole experience or divided into 2 part like relevant and irrelevant?


----------



## snarayan

iesus said:


> thank you. i just logged in and looked at 'arrange medical' link on iimmi website..it seems that there is "incomplete" status for a lot of sections for me and my wife..... hospital ppl told me there are no issues but still for chest x ray and hiv..it says incomplete...i am very worries now....please suggest if you know what incomplete means.


Incomplete means that your hospital has not uploaded the results. 

On the referral letter it would also state "Your case is yet to be submitted to DIBP"

Followup with the hospital and ask them to confirm if they have uploaded your medicals and tell them that its still not reflecting on the e-referral letter and the tests are still showing incomplete.


----------



## anthoney

cuzzong said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am so happy to share with you that I have received the granted letter today. It took 1 weeks for ACT approved, 2 weeks for EOI invitation, and 2.5 months since the 190 visa application submitted. As long as you get 60+ for this visa, your turn will be next.
> 
> Good luck to you all.
> 
> Cuzzong


Congratulations Cuzzong


----------



## iesus

snarayan said:


> Incomplete means that your hospital has not uploaded the results.
> 
> On the referral letter it would also state "Your case is yet to be submitted to DIBP"
> 
> Followup with the hospital and ask them to confirm if they have uploaded your medicals and tell them that its still not reflecting on the e-referral letter and the tests are still showing incomplete.


just called....they said doctor would verify the results and then status would change completed....but they did tell me there are no issues, otherwise they would have called before uploading the results?.....still worried......hope this gets over soon.


----------



## snarayan

iesus said:


> just called....they said doctor would verify the results and then status would change completed....but they did tell me there are no issues, otherwise they would have called before uploading the results?.....still worried......hope this gets over soon.


Nothing to worry about!

FOr your satisfaction, you can ask for a copy of your chest x ray and Blood Test. 

My hospital sent that to me to confirm that I did not have any issues.


----------



## tarangoyal

Waiting is killing  

No update on the e-visa page.


----------



## iesus

tarangoyal said:


> Waiting is killing
> 
> No update on the e-visa page.


you mean the medicals? what does your status say?


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

Hi Guys

I have received the below from CO. Could someone please confirm if this is a standard response from CO or they have confirmed that my application is going through external checks..

"We are seeking to process application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
It is not possible to provide a date or timeframe for the completion of a visa application. The length of time taken to complete the relevant checks for individual cases varies.
Timeframes depend on many things, such as the nature of the visa applied for, the individual circumstances of a visa applicant and the complexity of individual cases and the processing priority given to different application types"


----------



## raso

Tasmanian Devil said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have received the below from CO. Could someone please confirm if this is a standard response from CO or they have confirmed that my application is going through external checks..
> 
> "We are seeking to process application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time.
> It is not possible to provide a date or timeframe for the completion of a visa application. The length of time taken to complete the relevant checks for individual cases varies.
> Timeframes depend on many things, such as the nature of the visa applied for, the individual circumstances of a visa applicant and the complexity of individual cases and the processing priority given to different application types"



Did you send any email to CO?


----------



## msohaibkhan

cuzzong said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am so happy to share with you that I have received the granted letter today. It took 1 weeks for ACT approved, 2 weeks for EOI invitation, and 2.5 months since the 190 visa application submitted. As long as you get 60+ for this visa, your turn will be next.
> 
> Good luck to you all.
> 
> Cuzzong


COngratulations


----------



## Zaxter

Lodged mine on 12 Nov - 190 Visa...from what i see, most of the 189's have got CO allocated. Has anyone who lodged in Nov for 190 been assigned a CO?


----------



## amitw

Hi Guys,
Got my golden mail today..
Thanks a lot for all the support.
This is an amazing forum with great people.

Now the real journey begins..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

naur33n ----------Subclass 190-----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
vinayapte11----------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13----- Case officer 06/12/2013---
samkalu--------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13------Visa lodge 09/11/13----- Case officer 03/12/2013---
Sathiya------------Subclass 189-----EOI invite 21/10/13-----visa lodge 12/11/2013--- Case officer 27/11/2013---Visa grant----
cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Sathish#nsw-----Subclass189-----EOI Date 18/11/13------Visa lodge 21/11/13-----CO assigned 12/12/13
Rathesh-----------Subclass190------------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13-----
PkBlr-------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013---
Vamshi4happy---Suclass190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu----------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13--------Visa lodge 04/12/13-----
jfmiti----------------Suclass190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013----------------Suclass189------EOI Date 11/11/13-------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
jayptl-------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream---------Subclass189-----EOI Date 4/11/13--------Visa lodge 12/12/13-----
sumdur -----------Subclass189-----EOI Date 17/7/13--------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt-----------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------Visa lodge 16/12/13-----
Peanut48----------Subclass 190----------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
ratnesh.nagori------Subclass 190----------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13


ADDING MY NAME TO LIST


----------



## jerry9

amitw said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got my golden mail today..
> Thanks a lot for all the support.
> This is an amazing forum with great people.
> 
> Now the real journey begins..


Congrats Bro! Can you share your CO's team which was handling your case .

Wish you good Luck!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amitw said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got my golden mail today..
> Thanks a lot for all the support.
> This is an amazing forum with great people.
> 
> Now the real journey begins..


hi amit, many more congratulations for such an achievement and i wish you best of luck for your future endeavors in Australia, the land of opportunities.


----------



## amitw

jerry9 said:


> Congrats Bro! Can you share your CO's team which was handling your case .
> 
> Wish you good Luck!


Thanks Jerry,
It was Adelaide GSM Team 4. 
CO initials - KS.


----------



## jerry9

amitw said:


> Thanks Jerry,
> It was Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> CO initials - KS.


Thanks for a quick reply....wish you all the best for your future endeavors!


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

raso said:


> Did you send any email to CO?


My agent sent an email asking specifically if my application is going through external checks...this is the response I received...Its quite vague in my view...however...I might be wrong...


----------



## snarayan

Tasmanian Devil said:


> My agent sent an email asking specifically if my application is going through external checks...this is the response I received...Its quite vague in my view...however...I might be wrong...


This is just a generic response. If your application is going through external checks, you may be specifically notified.


----------



## XmaSanta

congratulation to all of those who have got grants today.


----------



## peanut48

n.sh said:


> Hi Peanut,
> 
> I checked with VETASSESS for the tracking number. they did provide it to me, but it was useless. i checked with the local post office and they seemed to have no clue about it. Vetassess said that they cant trace it outside Australia so I am back to square one.
> 
> I have the fax, if I get it attested from Notary then would that work..Any suggestions?? out:


Hi n.sh,

Sorry I do not know if the fax will work with DIBP. To be on the safe side I suggest you ask them to resend it again or if you know anyone in Australia, have it sent to them and then your contact can use a reliable courier like FedEx to send it to you.

I hope you sort this out soon.


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

snarayan said:


> This is just a generic response. If your application is going through external checks, you may be specifically notified.


Thanks!!..I think I am getting overly analytical about everything....its tough to hold on to your sanity if you don't have answers...


----------



## Mkgrover

Hi 
I had hot my skills assessed for marketing specialist and got a positive assessment.

But no state is sponsoring as of now. I wanted to ask if i take up masters study for 2 yrs in Sydney for feb semester and if in july the list opens for marketing specialist, can i still submit my EOI. And under what visa as i will be studying in australia by then.


----------



## snarayan

Guys,

My agent called dibp this morning and she was told that a case officer has been assigned to my case. How long would it take for the co to get in touch formally to request any further documentation. Please note, I have submitted all the required documents including PCC and medicals. I have kept my form 80 ready in case co asks for it. 

Appreciate any advice. This wait is starting to get to my nerves. We have come this far and we seldom have patience when reaching the finish line.


----------



## symphony

Hello Friends, 

Today I received an email from CO containing my HAPID. When I logged in to emedical client, I noticed that the passport number mentioned is my old expired passport number. 

Did somebody faced this earlier? 

Pls advise.


----------



## Ben 10

*Ben10 seems like you are doing Firetoy's duty in his absence... keep it up Bro*[/QUOTE]

S Ofcourse .. the grant applicants are also granted in this Forum , but they might not be upset for absence of firetoy!!


----------



## Ben 10

amitw said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got my golden mail today..
> Thanks a lot for all the support.
> This is an amazing forum with great people.
> 
> Now the real journey begins..


*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

amitw*








​[/QUOTE]


----------



## jerry9

snarayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> My agent called dibp this morning and she was told that a case officer has been assigned to my case. How long would it take for the co to get in touch formally to request any further documentation. Please note, I have submitted all the required documents including PCC and medicals. I have kept my form 80 ready in case co asks for it.
> 
> Appreciate any advice. This wait is starting to get to my nerves. We have come this far and we seldom have patience when reaching the finish line.


I had come across one post earlier that mentions CO contacts withing 28 days of allocation if any additional documentation is required. I think someone asked the DIBP by calling and the operator informed this. Not sure whether there is a timeline associated with the request for documentation for CO's.


----------



## Ben 10

jerry9 said:


> I had come across one post earlier that mentions CO contacts withing 28 days of allocation if any additional documentation is required. I think someone asked the DIBP by calling and the operator informed this.


where in India ? 
Where you live ?
Which State you got sponsored


----------



## jerry9

Ben 10 said:


> where in India ?
> Where you live ?
> Which State you got sponsored


Have sent you PM with the details.


----------



## deepajose

snarayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> My agent called dibp this morning and she was told that a case officer has been assigned to my case. How long would it take for the co to get in touch formally to request any further documentation. Please note, I have submitted all the required documents including PCC and medicals. I have kept my form 80 ready in case co asks for it.
> 
> Appreciate any advice. This wait is starting to get to my nerves. We have come this far and we seldom have patience when reaching the finish line.



Dont wait for your CO to ask , form 80. Why dont you upload itnow itself ? 
It might delay the process .


----------



## Ben 10

jerry9 said:


> Have sent you PM with the details.


ok gud and than q


----------



## jerry9

snarayan said:


> Guys,
> 
> My agent called dibp this morning and she was told that a case officer has been assigned to my case. How long would it take for the co to get in touch formally to request any further documentation. Please note, I have submitted all the required documents including PCC and medicals. I have kept my form 80 ready in case co asks for it.
> 
> Appreciate any advice. This wait is starting to get to my nerves. We have come this far and we seldom have patience when reaching the finish line.





deepajose said:


> Dont wait for your CO to ask , form 80. Why dont you upload itnow itself ?
> It might delay the process .



I agree with deepajose ... you should upload form 80 as well.... then you can expect a direct grant.


----------



## snarayan

deepajose said:


> Dont wait for your CO to ask , form 80. Why dont you upload itnow itself ?
> It might delay the process .


The reason for me not uploading it is because Not everyone is asked for form 80. I was just thinking why should I give out additional details without being asked for it.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

snarayan said:


> The reason for me not uploading it is because Not everyone is asked for form 80. I was just thinking why should I give out additional details without being asked for it.


hi buddy, yes, you are absolutely right. In fact, i was not asked by CO for form 80. If it is needed, CO lets you know and this will, for sure, don't delay too much. So, just wait till CO allocated. However, if you traveled abroad (other than your home country), then it is wise to upload form 80 prior to the allocation of case officer as the chances are higher that CO asks for form 80.


----------



## snarayan

Let me go ahead and upload form 80 in that case for me and for my wife.

Also guys, my wife does not have birth certificate and I have uploaded her sslc certificate which has all the details. Do you think that's enough or will co insist in getting bc. Basically I am in the UK and getting BBC issued from India is next to impossible. I am the primary applicant and have submitted my birth certificate. Please advice???


----------



## sathiyaseelan

snarayan said:


> Let me go ahead and upload form 80 in that case for me and for my wife.
> 
> Also guys, my wife does not have birth certificate and I have uploaded her sslc certificate which has all the details. Do you think that's enough or will co insist in getting bc. Basically I am in the UK and getting BBC issued from India is next to impossible. I am the primary applicant and have submitted my birth certificate. Please advice???


SSLC certificate is more than enough, but, if she has other certificate such as transfer certificate where data of birth is mentioned, try to upload them also.


----------



## jerry9

snarayan said:


> Let me go ahead and upload form 80 in that case for me and for my wife.
> 
> Also guys, my wife does not have birth certificate and I have uploaded her sslc certificate which has all the details. Do you think that's enough or will co insist in getting bc. Basically I am in the UK and getting BBC issued from India is next to impossible. I am the primary applicant and have submitted my birth certificate. Please advice???


ssc/matric/10th certificate solves the purpose of DOB proof.


----------



## amitw

Ben 10 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> amitw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


[/QUOTE]

Thanks a lot Ben10


----------



## JJ_TN

snarayan said:


> JJ_TN, any news on your CO or grant. I was told I have been assigned a Case officer yesterday. So you should hopefully got one too.


Hi Narayan,

Still no updates for me 

Keeping myself busy at work so that I will forget this!

When I called them last time, they said CO is not yet allocated!


----------



## Jango911

expat2aus said:


> I believe, Team 4 Adelaide is the slowest among all. No grants after 6-Dec-2013.
> 
> Anybody got grant after 6-Dec-2013?
> 
> As per the excel,
> 
> Stargaze : 6-Dec-2013
> Jango911 : 5-Dec-2013
> aa3212 : 3-Dec-2013


Hi expat2aus, !'m still waiting  . . . I don't know how slow they are but surely they do not correspond at all 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Jango911

srmalik said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Today morning I received email from CO informing that my medicals have been referred and it may take upto 3 months to complete.
> 
> So the belief that if "No further medical examination is required for this person based on the information provided by DIBP." Means the medicals have been cleared is wrong.
> 
> My medical status changed on monday and today I got email that my medicals have been referred.


Hi Malik,

That is indeed very strange . . . I believe its the first time I'm seeing anything like this . . . I wish you all the best :thumb: stay determined MATE!!!

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

Hi anyone got grant from brisbane gsm team 33? I'm still wating? Everything done my son had his medical on 13 December hope for best. Normally co take how many days after getting all documentes thanks deep plz reply


----------



## Jango911

snarayan said:


> Nothing to worry about!
> 
> FOr your satisfaction, you can ask for a copy of your chest x ray and Blood Test.
> 
> My hospital sent that to me to confirm that I did not have any issues.





tarangoyal said:


> Waiting is killing
> 
> No update on the e-visa page.


Mate I'm all with you . . . anyways India CRICKET TEAM is doing good in SA just enjoy that:thumb: . . . while we belt Srilanka in Sharjha :lock1:

God v need a speedy grant tomorrow!!!

Br, jaNgZ


----------



## msohaibkhan

amitw said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got my golden mail today..
> Thanks a lot for all the support.
> This is an amazing forum with great people.
> 
> Now the real journey begins..


Congratz.....


----------



## peanut48

I've been seeing that 189 is getting CO allocated & grants quicker than 190. Does anyone know why considering 190 is higher priority group.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Deepalohiankhas said:


> Hi anyone got grant from brisbane gsm team 33? I'm still wating? Everything done my son had his medical on 13 December hope for best. Normally co take how many days after getting all documentes thanks deep plz reply


hi deepa, i am also sailing in that boat like you. my case officer is KD from team 33 Brisbane. Could you maintain a signature so that others can easily track your application status. this team might be slow in processing i guess. we may expect visa grant in about 3-4 weeks in best case following the submission of all documents. All the best, Cheers!


----------



## 2013

Its taking 1.5-2 months for CO allocation.. 

I think for Nov and Dec applicants, the duration would increase 2+ months...


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi deepa, i am also sailing in that boat like you. my case officer is KD from team 33 Brisbane. Could you maintain a signature so that others can easily track your application status. this team might be slow in processing i guess. we may expect visa grant in about 3-4 weeks in best case following the submission of all documents. All the best, Cheers!


Co Is DC


----------



## Jango911

amitw said:


> Thanks Jerry,
> It was Adelaide GSM Team 4.
> CO initials - KS.


Hi AMITW,

May Congrats Mate, Ihave the same team & CO . . . how was your experience . . . with them . . . I'm waiting for the outcome very anxiously . . .:fingerscrossed:

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## ali.sajid

adding my name..

naur33n ----------Subclass 190-----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
vinayapte11----------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13----- Case officer 06/12/2013---
samkalu--------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13------Visa lodge 09/11/13----- Case officer 03/12/2013---
Sathiya------------Subclass 189-----EOI invite 21/10/13-----visa lodge 12/11/2013--- Case officer 27/11/2013---Visa grant----
cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Sathish#nsw-----Subclass189-----EOI Date 18/11/13------Visa lodge 21/11/13-----CO assigned 12/12/13
Rathesh-----------Subclass190------------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13-----
PkBlr-------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013---
ali.sajid -------Suclass190-------------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
Vamshi4happy---Suclass190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu----------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13--------Visa lodge 04/12/13-----
jfmiti----------------Suclass190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013----------------Suclass189------EOI Date 11/11/13-------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
jayptl-------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream---------Subclass189-----EOI Date 4/11/13--------Visa lodge 12/12/13-----
sumdur -----------Subclass189-----EOI Date 17/7/13--------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt-----------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------Visa lodge 16/12/13-----
Peanut48----------Subclass 190----------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
ratnesh.nagori------Subclass 190----------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13


----------



## Jango911

Jango911 said:


> Hi expat2aus, !'m still waiting  . . . I don't know how slow they are but surely they do not correspond at all
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


BTW amitw has got the GRANT from the same team/CO (4/KS)


----------



## ar.ajayasilwal

*Visa granted.....*



snarayan said:


> All the best to you mate! Hope get to hear something next week from our silent COs if there is one already assigned.


Thank you guys... I am over the moon right now.. just got visa granted without a single correspondence with CO. CO emailed this morning to forward the visa grant attachments.

Best of luck guys



312111 Vetassess|Assessment:6 sep|State Sponshorship:11 OCT| VISA(190) invitation:24 OCT| Visa lodged:1 NOV| Med/PCC:5 DEC| Grant: 18 DEC

CO:Brisbane team 33


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ar.ajayasilwal said:


> Thank you guys... I am over the moon right now.. just got visa granted without a single correspondence with CO. CO emailed this morning to forward the visa grant attachments.
> 
> Best of luck guys
> 
> 
> 
> 312111 Vetassess|Assessment:6 sep|State Sponshorship:11 OCT| VISA(190) invitation:24 OCT| Visa lodged:1 NOV| Med/PCC:5 DEC| Grant: 18 DEC
> 
> CO:Brisbane team 33


hi ajay, Hats off to you mate for accomplishing such a great achievement. i wish you all the best for your bright future in australia. Could you let us know who your case officer was?.
Regards,.


----------



## ar.ajayasilwal

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ajay, Hats off to you mate for accomplishing such a great achievement. i wish you all the best for your bright future in australia. Could you let us know who your case officer was?.
> Regards,.


Case officer initials are A K


----------



## felix2020

ar.ajayasilwal said:


> Thank you guys... I am over the moon right now.. just got visa granted without a single correspondence with CO. CO emailed this morning to forward the visa grant attachments.
> 
> Best of luck guys
> 
> 
> 
> 312111 Vetassess|Assessment:6 sep|State Sponshorship:11 OCT| VISA(190) invitation:24 OCT| Visa lodged:1 NOV| Med/PCC:5 DEC| Grant: 18 DEC
> 
> CO:Brisbane team 33


Congratulation !!

Welcome to Kangaroo Island !!​


----------



## tarangoyal

iesus said:


> you mean the medicals? what does your status say?


Everything completed from my side. CO asked for form 80 (no email) just appeared on the evisa page on 4th december. It was frontloaded on 3rd december.

Employement proofs were uploaded on 27th november after CO requested on email. No update after that


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Lodged my visa today and paid the fees. Will be uploading the docs tomorrow.


----------



## goodguy2

*Got the visa*

Dear All :grouphug:

I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today 

I cannot thank you guys enough for ur tremendous support. Its been really motivating I must say :target:

Its been great to interact with everyone in the forum. This is by far the best place to get so much information :thumb:

Special thanks to felix2020, Firetoy, Sathiyaseelan, ruchkal, Sazzad H and RedDevil19 – thanks for the rich support you have given me. Really means alot. Was wonderful interacting with u guys on this forum :rockon:

I wish members who are waiting for their Grants good luck eace: 

Thank you again 

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 * :drum: lane:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## expat2aus

I lodged my 190 VISA on 18-OCT-2013.

CO assigned on 16-NOV-2013. 

My agent says, he uploaded the additional documents like PCC, Medicals requested by CO on 02-DEC-2013.

"Last Updated date" column in my ImmiAccount still shows the VISA lodged date ie., 18-OCT-2013.

Against each document type, the progress is shown as "Requested"

Does this mean, he has not uploaded the documents in the new ImmiAccount system?


----------



## anthoney

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All :grouphug:
> 
> I&#146;m thrilled to tell you that I&#146;ve received my GRANT today
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough for ur tremendous support. Its been really motivating I must say :target:
> 
> Its been great to interact with everyone in the forum. This is by far the best place to get so much information :thumb:
> 
> Special thanks to felix2020, Firetoy, Sathiyaseelan, ruchkal, Sazzad H and RedDevil19 &#150; thanks for the rich support you have given me. Really means alot. Was wonderful interacting with u guys on this forum :rockon:
> 
> I wish members who are waiting for their Grants good luck eace:
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 * :drum: lane:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Many Congratulations Mr Good Guy  Perfect Christmas gift for your life.. All the very best for your future endeavours in Aussie land.. Party hard... Cheers !!!


----------



## goodguy2

anthoney said:


> Many Congratulations Mr Good Guy  Perfect Christmas gift for your life.. All the very best for your future endeavours in Aussie land.. Party hard... Cheers !!!



Thanks alot anthoney,

I still cant believe…Best day of my life.

As u said a perfect Christmas gift. 

Thanks for the wonderful wishes.

I wish u the very best in everything u do.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## naur33n

Zaxter said:


> Lodged mine on 12 Nov - 190 Visa...from what i see, most of the 189's have got CO allocated. Has anyone who lodged in Nov for 190 been assigned a CO?


No I am still waiting


----------



## Jango911

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All :grouphug:
> 
> I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough for ur tremendous support. Its been really motivating I must say :target:
> 
> Its been great to interact with everyone in the forum. This is by far the best place to get so much information :thumb:
> 
> Special thanks to felix2020, Firetoy, Sathiyaseelan, ruchkal, Sazzad H and RedDevil19 – thanks for the rich support you have given me. Really means alot. Was wonderful interacting with u guys on this forum :rockon:
> 
> I wish members who are waiting for their Grants good luck eace:
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 * :drum: lane:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thats so Gr8 MATE!!! All the best for your future :rockon: . . . Y so late in the days . . . when did you see your STATUS


----------



## felix2020

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All :grouphug:
> 
> I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough for ur tremendous support. Its been really motivating I must say :target:
> 
> Its been great to interact with everyone in the forum. This is by far the best place to get so much information :thumb:
> 
> Special thanks to felix2020, Firetoy, Sathiyaseelan, ruchkal, Sazzad H and RedDevil19 – thanks for the rich support you have given me. Really means alot. Was wonderful interacting with u guys on this forum :rockon:
> 
> I wish members who are waiting for their Grants good luck eace:
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 * :drum: lane:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Glad to hear that you got the grant. It's a perfect holiday gift for you.

Congratulation !!

Welcome to Kangaroo Island !!

Good things always happen to Good guys !!​


----------



## OZHope

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All :grouphug:
> 
> I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough for ur tremendous support. Its been really motivating I must say :target:
> 
> Its been great to interact with everyone in the forum. This is by far the best place to get so much information :thumb:
> 
> Special thanks to felix2020, Firetoy, Sathiyaseelan, ruchkal, Sazzad H and RedDevil19 – thanks for the rich support you have given me. Really means alot. Was wonderful interacting with u guys on this forum :rockon:
> 
> I wish members who are waiting for their Grants good luck eace:
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 * :drum: lane:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Congratulations Mate, job well done


----------



## OZHope

ar.ajayasilwal said:


> Thank you guys... I am over the moon right now.. just got visa granted without a single correspondence with CO. CO emailed this morning to forward the visa grant attachments.
> 
> Best of luck guys
> 
> 
> 
> 312111 Vetassess|Assessment:6 sep|State Sponshorship:11 OCT| VISA(190) invitation:24 OCT| Visa lodged:1 NOV| Med/PCC:5 DEC| Grant: 18 DEC
> 
> CO:Brisbane team 33


Congratulations ar.ajayasilwal


----------



## nicanikkz

felix2020 said:


> There won't be any problem because your grant will be linked to your passport No. If you are still concerned, you can fill and upload Form 1023.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks. Where should I upload this? I can't seem to find any option to upload this doc in the eVisa portal. I don't have any CO allocation yet so I don't know where to email this.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## 2013

I think CO allocation will take some time in dec. due to holidays.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ben 10

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All :grouphug:
> 
> I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough for ur tremendous support. Its been really motivating I must say :target:
> 
> Its been great to interact with everyone in the forum. This is by far the best place to get so much information :thumb:
> 
> Special thanks to felix2020, Firetoy, Sathiyaseelan, ruchkal, Sazzad H and RedDevil19 – thanks for the rich support you have given me. Really means alot. Was wonderful interacting with u guys on this forum :rockon:
> 
> I wish members who are waiting for their Grants good luck eace:
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 * :drum: lane:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Goodguy2*








​


----------



## Ben 10

ar.ajayasilwal said:


> Thank you guys... I am over the moon right now.. just got visa granted without a single correspondence with CO. CO emailed this morning to forward the visa grant attachments.
> 
> Best of luck guys
> 
> 
> 
> 312111 Vetassess|Assessment:6 sep|State Sponshorship:11 OCT| VISA(190) invitation:24 OCT| Visa lodged:1 NOV| Med/PCC:5 DEC| Grant: 18 DEC
> 
> CO:Brisbane team 33



*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

ar.ajayasilwal*








​


----------



## Vikkki

Hey guys.. First post here, but I have been a passive follower for atleast the past 6 months. I got my grant today and the information that was available here was invaluable, especially since I did it all by myself without an agent. So, thanks again, and all the best. 

I think I should also give back to the community. So, if there are any questions, feel free to ask and I will respond if I have answers. ! 

ACS Filed: Aug 1, ACS Positive: Oct 26, EOI: Nov 1, Invite: Nov 4, Visa Application: Nov 17, CO: Dec 3, PPC: Dec 10, Medical Uploaded: Dec 17, Grant: Dec 19.


----------



## sathish#nsw

naur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13----- Case officer 06/12/2013
samkalu------------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13--------Visa lodge 09/11/13----- Case officer 03/12/2013
Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013
cooloz82-----------Subclass 190---------------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Sathish#nsw------Subclass189--------EOI Date 18/11/13--------Visa lodge 21/11/13-----CO assigned 12/12/13
Rathesh------------Subclass190----------------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
ali.sajid ------------Suclass190---------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
Vamshi4happy----Suclass190------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu--------------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13---------Visa lodge 04/12/13-----
jfmiti----------------Suclass190-------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013----------------Suclass189---------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
jayptl------------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream---------Subclass189--------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
sumdur ------------Subclass189-------EOI Date 17/7/13------------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt----------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13------------Visa lodge 16/12/13-----
Peanut48----------Subclass 190----------------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------------Visa Lodge


----------



## Vikkki

.... (Edited. Duplicate.)


----------



## Vikkki

expat2aus said:


> I lodged my 190 VISA on 18-OCT-2013.
> 
> Against each document type, the progress is shown as "Requested"
> 
> Does this mean, he has not uploaded the documents in the new ImmiAccount system?


Not necessarily. It was the same for me. The docs showed up as REquested even after i had attached it. As long as the doc is listed in the "Attachments" section, don't worry.


----------



## Rushi

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All :grouphug:
> 
> I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough for ur tremendous support. Its been really motivating I must say :target:
> 
> Its been great to interact with everyone in the forum. This is by far the best place to get so much information :thumb:
> 
> Special thanks to felix2020, Firetoy, Sathiyaseelan, ruchkal, Sazzad H and RedDevil19 – thanks for the rich support you have given me. Really means alot. Was wonderful interacting with u guys on this forum :rockon:
> 
> I wish members who are waiting for their Grants good luck eace:
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Mr Good Guy.



Congratz mate.. You deserve it.... :cheer2::cheer2:

Rushi


----------



## schong

Vikkki said:


> Hey guys.. First post here, but I have been a passive follower for atleast the past 6 months. I got my grant today and the information that was available here was invaluable, especially since I did it all by myself without an agent. So, thanks again, and all the best.
> 
> I think I should also give back to the community. So, if there are any questions, feel free to ask and I will respond if I have answers. !
> 
> ACS Filed: Aug 1, ACS Positive: Oct 26, EOI: Nov 1, Invite: Nov 4, Visa Application: Nov 17, CO: Dec 3, PPC: Dec 10, Medical Uploaded: Dec 17, Grant: Dec 19.


Hi Vikkki, Congrats!

Can you share your officer in charge?


----------



## anthoney

Vikkki said:


> Hey guys.. First post here, but I have been a passive follower for atleast the past 6 months. I got my grant today and the information that was available here was invaluable, especially since I did it all by myself without an agent. So, thanks again, and all the best.
> 
> I think I should also give back to the community. So, if there are any questions, feel free to ask and I will respond if I have answers. !
> 
> ACS Filed: Aug 1, ACS Positive: Oct 26, EOI: Nov 1, Invite: Nov 4, Visa Application: Nov 17, CO: Dec 3, PPC: Dec 10, Medical Uploaded: Dec 17, Grant: Dec 19.


Congratulations Vikkki


----------



## samkalu

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All :grouphug:
> 
> I&#146;m thrilled to tell you that I&#146;ve received my GRANT today
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough for ur tremendous support. Its been really motivating I must say :target:
> 
> Its been great to interact with everyone in the forum. This is by far the best place to get so much information :thumb:
> 
> Special thanks to felix2020, Firetoy, Sathiyaseelan, ruchkal, Sazzad H and RedDevil19 &#150; thanks for the rich support you have given me. Really means alot. Was wonderful interacting with u guys on this forum :rockon:
> 
> I wish members who are waiting for their Grants good luck eace:
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 * :drum: lane:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Wow. That's great. All the very best for a great future ahead.


----------



## llm2

Hi Guys,

Good news.

I have received the PR 

Skilled occupation =Accountant (General) 221111

Skill assessment completed CA=12/11
EOi completed= 12/11
Medical exams=15/11
Invitation received= 18/11
Visa application = 19/11
All documents uploaded=11/12
CO and Form 80 requested=13/12
Form 80 sent= 17/12
Visa granted=17/12

Good luck to all of you in your visa applications!

Cheers,

LLM


----------



## Piyutel

*CO Allocated*

Hi All,
Today I got my CO allotted.
AP Team 8 Adelaide

Piyutel


----------



## anthoney

Piyutel said:


> Hi All,
> Today I got my CO allotted.
> AP Team 8 Adelaide
> 
> Piyutel


Good news Piyutel


----------



## Andymol123

Hi Guys,

I'm currently trying to figure how this 189 visa works and the total costs of the whole process.

My occupation is the Construction project Manager. I've an Irish passport with 10 month project Manager experience in Australia and 1 year Irish experience in Construction.

On the points list I have 65 points which is just over the pass mark of 60.

The costs I know of are as follows:
$3500 - Government fee
$700 - Skills assessment (is this required?)
$400 - Medical 
Is there anymore costs I should be aware of?

I have a honours degree in construction management, an Ordinary degree in site Management and a cert in construction studies.

I'm currently on a working holiday visa which is finished in March. 

What is required for the expression of interest?
Can I just send through copies of my degree and passport and hope for the best. 
If I receive an invitation to apply how likely is it that I will be granted the 189 visa?

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2013

There are variations in the Co allocation dates, for some cases CO gets allocated within 1 month, and for some it takes more then 1.5 month. 

So why there is so much difference? 20-25 days? Does it depends on the number of documents uploaded or PCC or medicals etc or its just some random thing and luck.. ??


----------



## goodguy2

Jango911 said:


> Thats so Gr8 MATE!!! All the best for your future :rockon: . . . Y so late in the days . . . when did you see your STATUS



Dear Jango911,

Thanks alot mate. Really means alot to me. I checked my status in the arvo but was so held up at work that I didnt get a chance to properly write to you guys. It was only after I got home that I shared this great news with everyone just before midnight as I wanted to share the news on the date of grant itself itself  as procrastination is the thief of time

I see that u r an active member here which is so nice. Keep up the enthu. :horn:

Thanks alot for ur kind wishes on my Grant.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

llm2 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> I have received the PR
> 
> Skilled occupation =Accountant (General) 221111
> 
> Skill assessment completed CA=12/11
> EOi completed= 12/11
> Medical exams=15/11
> Invitation received= 18/11
> Visa application = 19/11
> All documents uploaded=11/12
> CO and Form 80 requested=13/12
> Form 80 sent= 17/12
> Visa granted=17/12
> 
> Good luck to all of you in your visa applications!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> LLM


Hi
First of all, congratulations on receiving your grant..
Can you please share which team was handling your case because our timelines are almost same nd my CO has also requested form80 & pcc on 13/12. Mine is team2 adelaide

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vikkki

schong said:


> Hi Vikkki, Congrats!
> 
> Can you share your officer in charge?


KS, Team 34, Brisbane.


----------



## expat2aus

Vikkki said:


> Not necessarily. It was the same for me. The docs showed up as REquested even after i had attached it. As long as the doc is listed in the "Attachments" section, don't worry.



Thanks Vikkki

In the Attachments section also it is juz showing "No attachments available". 

Does that mean he sent all the documents through mail or he failed to upload them in the new ImmiAccount???

No proper Reply from my agent side..


----------



## goodguy2

felix2020 said:


> Glad to hear that you got the grant. It's a perfect holiday gift for you.
> 
> Congratulation !!
> 
> Welcome to Kangaroo Island !!
> 
> Good things always happen to Good guys !!​



Thanks a lot felix2020,

I like that “Good things always happen to Good guys”

Thanks for the Welcome msg :high5: Also, Kangaroo Island is also the name of an island near Adelaide  

Its been a journey…so many memories in this forum…waking up early in the morning everyday to check the status, interacting with so many different blokes around. Man o man cant believe that I’ve got the Grant. I still remember my first post in this forum and at that time I didn’t know what to do. Thanks felix2020 and the entire team out here. Really appreciate ur selfless service.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jerry9

peanut48 said:


> I've been seeing that 189 is getting CO allocated & grants quicker than 190. Does anyone know why considering 190 is higher priority group.


Priorities are assigned by DIBP and are mentioned on their site. maximum processing time for 190 is 6 months and for 189 it is 12 months .. but this doesn't means that 189 application cannot be granted the visa before the completion of 12 months. It all depends upon case to case .


----------



## goodguy2

OZHope said:


> Congratulations Mate, job well done



Thank you so much OZHope,

Really this is easily the happiest moment of my life.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

Ben 10 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> Goodguy2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks for the stamp Ben10...I love it arty:

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jerry9

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All :grouphug:
> 
> I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough for ur tremendous support. Its been really motivating I must say :target:
> 
> Its been great to interact with everyone in the forum. This is by far the best place to get so much information :thumb:
> 
> Special thanks to felix2020, Firetoy, Sathiyaseelan, ruchkal, Sazzad H and RedDevil19 – thanks for the rich support you have given me. Really means alot. Was wonderful interacting with u guys on this forum :rockon:
> 
> I wish members who are waiting for their Grants good luck eace:
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 * :drum: lane:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Good Guy,


Congratulation on receiving Grant! Happy for you man........Its time for the celebrations....You have received the best Christmas and New year present.... So party hard and have fun.... Wish you best of luck for all your future endeavors!


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Andymol123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm currently trying to figure how this 189 visa works and the total costs of the whole process.
> 
> My occupation is the Construction project Manager. I've an Irish passport with 10 month project Manager experience in Australia and 1 year Irish experience in Construction.
> 
> On the points list I have 65 points which is just over the pass mark of 60.
> 
> The costs I know of are as follows:
> $3500 - Government fee
> $700 - Skills assessment (is this required?)
> $400 - Medical
> Is there anymore costs I should be aware of?
> 
> I have a honours degree in construction management, an Ordinary degree in site Management and a cert in construction studies.
> 
> I'm currently on a working holiday visa which is finished in March.
> 
> What is required for the expression of interest?
> Can I just send through copies of my degree and passport and hope for the best.
> If I receive an invitation to apply how likely is it that I will be granted the 189 visa?
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated.


Hi Andy
Welcome to the group.
Now, the first step for 189 class is to appear in IELTS and scoring mini of 6 each but as you are Irish passport holder, i guess you dont need IELTS( please confirm this over Australia skill select website). So, assuming you are through 1st step, next is get your education assessmentand that is mandatory for everyone. In your case Engineer australia would be doing that and the fee is around $600. In education assessment, you have to create three career episodes demonstrating projects you have handled. That takes 16 weeks for offshore candidates. Once you are done with you assessment, you will lodge EOI. Higher the score better chances of getting invite sooner. After getting invitation, you have to submit documents as proof what you have claimed in you eoi. Then, a case officer will be assigned and will ask you for pcc, medicals and any other document which he/ she likes to have . If everything thing is good you will get your Golden email 

Correct me if i am wrong in anyway. I have provided best of my knowledge

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## jerry9

Vikkki said:


> Hey guys.. First post here, but I have been a passive follower for atleast the past 6 months. I got my grant today and the information that was available here was invaluable, especially since I did it all by myself without an agent. So, thanks again, and all the best.
> 
> I think I should also give back to the community. So, if there are any questions, feel free to ask and I will respond if I have answers. !
> 
> ACS Filed: Aug 1, ACS Positive: Oct 26, EOI: Nov 1, Invite: Nov 4, Visa Application: Nov 17, CO: Dec 3, PPC: Dec 10, Medical Uploaded: Dec 17, Grant: Dec 19.


Congrats for receiving grant! Good luck for your future!


----------



## goodguy2

Rushi said:


> Congratz mate.. You deserve it.... :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Rushi



Dear Rushi,

Thanks a million. I remember interacting with u in regards to the process. I got my visa and I’m thrilled to the core. Thanks again Rushi.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

samkalu said:


> Wow. That's great. All the very best for a great future ahead.



Dear Samkalu,

Thanks so much…remember interacting in this forum with u too. It really feels good that I’ve got the grant… Still its not sinking in. Thanks again mate.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DesiTadka

You should see a long list of attached/provided documents. Those are the documents that has been uploaded.



expat2aus said:


> Thanks Vikkki
> 
> In the Attachments section also it is juz showing "No attachments available".
> 
> Does that mean he sent all the documents through mail or he failed to upload them in the new ImmiAccount???
> 
> No proper Reply from my agent side..


----------



## Vikkki

expat2aus said:


> Thanks Vikkki
> 
> In the Attachments section also it is juz showing "No attachments available".
> 
> Does that mean he sent all the documents through mail or he failed to upload them in the new ImmiAccount???
> 
> No proper Reply from my agent side..


Since you seem to have access to your ImmiAccount, why don't you reupload the documents yourself again. It is surprising that it is showing as "No attachments available". I have not come across that before. Maybe others can help out.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

naur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13----- Case officer 06/12/2013
samkalu------------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13--------Visa lodge 09/11/13----- Case officer 03/12/2013
Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013
cooloz82-----------Subclass 190---------------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Sathish#nsw------Subclass189--------EOI Date 18/11/13--------Visa lodge 21/11/13-----CO assigned 12/12/13
Rathesh------------Subclass190----------------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
ali.sajid ------------Suclass190---------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
Vamshi4happy----Suclass190------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu--------------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13---------Visa lodge 04/12/13-----
jfmiti----------------Suclass190-------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013----------------Suclass189---------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
jayptl------------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream---------Subclass189--------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
sumdur ------------Subclass189-------EOI Date 17/7/13------------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt----------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13------------Visa lodge 16/12/13-----
Peanut48----------Subclass 190----------------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13


----------



## goodguy2

jerry9 said:


> Good Guy,
> 
> 
> Congratulation on receiving Grant! Happy for you man........Its time for the celebrations....You have received the best Christmas and New year present.... So party hard and have fun.... Wish you best of luck for all your future endeavors!



Thank you so much jerry9,

Really very thankful for ur kind wishes. I need to pinch myself to believe what transpired ever since I started the process. It is indeed the best Christmas and New Year gift I’ve ever recd without an inch of doubt. Thanks again for wishing me. 


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jerry9

expat2aus said:


> Thanks Vikkki
> 
> In the Attachments section also it is juz showing "No attachments available".
> 
> Does that mean he sent all the documents through mail or he failed to upload them in the new ImmiAccount???
> 
> No proper Reply from my agent side..


will advise you to upload the attachments again


----------



## Pardee

Congratulations Mr Good Guy. 









QUOTE=goodguy2;2650826]Dear Rushi,

Thanks a million. I remember interacting with u in regards to the process. I got my visa and I’m thrilled to the core. Thanks again Rushi.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013


----------



## dchiniwal

Australian Offices

Holiday list of IMMI team


----------



## dchiniwal

felix2020 said:


> Glad to hear that you got the grant. It's a perfect holiday gift for you.
> 
> Congratulation !!
> 
> Welcome to Kangaroo Island !!
> 
> Good things always happen to Good guys !!​


Good Guy, Congratulations


----------



## cooloz82

Anybody who lodged 190 Visa on Nov got CO allocated or grant recently .. I have applied on Nov 14 every piece of information is frontloaded.. still waiting for CO or grant.. I see 189 is moving rapidly faster than 190 ..

Hope i get grant or CO before Dec 23.

:bored::bored::bored::bored: Waiting ................


----------



## manubadboy

s_agrasen said:


> Finally,
> 
> GRANTED 190


Congratulations man.. Really happy for you.. All the best..

Sent from my Xperia Z using Expat Forum


----------



## BasCW

cooloz82 said:


> Anybody who lodged 190 Visa on Nov got CO allocated or grant recently .. I have applied on Nov 14 every piece of information is frontloaded.. still waiting for CO or grant.. I see 189 is moving rapidly faster than 190 ..
> 
> Hope i get grant or CO before Dec 23.
> 
> :bored::bored::bored::bored: Waiting ................


Lodged on 10 Oct and CO allocated on 11 Nov, all documents uploaded by Nov 18, no word from CO (T2-RF).
-bas


----------



## BasCW

Vikkki said:


> Hey guys.. First post here, but I have been a passive follower for atleast the past 6 months. I got my grant today and the information that was available here was invaluable, especially since I did it all by myself without an agent. So, thanks again, and all the best.
> 
> I think I should also give back to the community. So, if there are any questions, feel free to ask and I will respond if I have answers. !
> 
> ACS Filed: Aug 1, ACS Positive: Oct 26, EOI: Nov 1, Invite: Nov 4, Visa Application: Nov 17, CO: Dec 3, PPC: Dec 10, Medical Uploaded: Dec 17, Grant: Dec 19.


Congrats Mate!


----------



## expat2aus

jerry9 said:


> will advise you to upload the attachments again




Thanks jerry9

The deadline of 28 days for submitting the requested documents is already over (14-dec 2013) for us... even now can i upload or it will create any problem???


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats Goodguy2:cheer2::cheer2:..



goodguy2 said:


> Dear All :grouphug:
> 
> I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough for ur tremendous support. Its been really motivating I must say :target:
> 
> Its been great to interact with everyone in the forum. This is by far the best place to get so much information :thumb:
> 
> Special thanks to felix2020, Firetoy, Sathiyaseelan, ruchkal, Sazzad H and RedDevil19 – thanks for the rich support you have given me. Really means alot. Was wonderful interacting with u guys on this forum :rockon:
> 
> I wish members who are waiting for their Grants good luck eace:
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 * :drum: lane:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 0z_dream

I think it depends upon the month and type whether 189 or 190
docs are checked after assigning co, so i don't think that it is due to number of docs uploaded.


2013 said:


> There are variations in the Co allocation dates, for some cases CO gets allocated within 1 month, and for some it takes more then 1.5 month.
> 
> So why there is so much difference? 20-25 days? Does it depends on the number of documents uploaded or PCC or medicals etc or its just some random thing and luck.. ??


----------



## jerry9

expat2aus said:


> Thanks jerry9
> 
> The deadline of 28 days for submitting the requested documents is already over (14-dec 2013) for us... even now can i upload or it will create any problem???


Write to your CO about the issue if you have his/her contact details . Alternatively call DIBP and tell them the issue and see what they have to say about this. Ask them whether they have received the documents uploaded earlier or they want you to upload these again.


There will be no problem in uploading the docs again.


----------



## goodguy2

Pardee said:


> Congratulations Mr Good Guy.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Pardee…Ur wishes mean a lot to me.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

0z_dream said:


> Congrats Goodguy2:cheer2::cheer2:..



Thanks Oz_dream :thumb: Wish u the very best in everything u do.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kimh

Hi,

As per ACS, my "GNIIT in Systems Management from NIIT completed September 2004 has been 
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing". What should I choose in the EOI Page 7 - "Other qualification or Award recognized by Assessing Authority" OR "Bachelor degree" ?

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kimh said:


> Hi,
> 
> As per ACS, my "GNIIT in Systems Management from NIIT completed September 2004 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing". What should I choose in the EOI Page 7 - "Other qualification or Award recognized by Assessing Authority" OR "Bachelor degree" ?
> 
> Regards,
> Kimh


hi kim, its bachelor degree, i strongly believe.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All :grouphug:
> 
> I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough for ur tremendous support. Its been really motivating I must say :target:
> 
> Its been great to interact with everyone in the forum. This is by far the best place to get so much information :thumb:
> 
> Special thanks to felix2020, Firetoy, Sathiyaseelan, ruchkal, Sazzad H and RedDevil19 – thanks for the rich support you have given me. Really means alot. Was wonderful interacting with u guys on this forum :rockon:
> 
> I wish members who are waiting for their Grants good luck eace:
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 * :drum: lane:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


hi good guy, i am very glad that you got your visa grant. Many many congratulations for receiving visa. Your hard work, patience and surfing skills on expat forum (ha ha ha) helped you achieve this milestone. I am proud that you mentioned my name and without any doubts, this would be your best Christmas ever.my heartiest wishes in advance for your hassle-free transition and bright career endeavors in Australia.


----------



## kimh

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi kim, its bachelor degree, i strongly believe.


Hi Sathiya and others,

Thanks for the quick response. I am further confused now.

Out of the attached options, what would be the best option for my MCA (assessed as comparable to AQF Master degree) and GNIIT (assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor degree) :

Please help.

Regards,
Kiran


----------



## tarangoyal

I tried to call DIBP.. seems like they have an off today.. 
IVR requested to call on next business day..


----------



## jerry9

tarangoyal said:


> I tried to call DIBP.. seems like they have an off today..
> IVR requested to call on next business day..


You might called outside the normal working hours . Call them tomorrow morning before 4 PM (Australian Time)


----------



## goodguy2

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi good guy, i am very glad that you got your visa grant. Many many congratulations for receiving visa. Your hard work, patience and surfing skills on expat forum (ha ha ha) helped you achieve this milestone. I am proud that you mentioned my name and without any doubts, this would be your best Christmas ever.my heartiest wishes in advance for your hassle-free transition and bright career endeavors in Australia.



Hi Sathiya,

Many thanks for your good wishes. Yeah my surfing skills r allrt…I’m off to the Jetty now.

Thanks again for heartiest wishes for my well being. Really means a lot to me. 

I wish u a perfect Christmas gift & New Years’ Gift in the form of a Grant.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## amitw

Jango911 said:


> Hi AMITW,
> 
> May Congrats Mate, Ihave the same team & CO . . . how was your experience . . . with them . . . I'm waiting for the outcome very anxiously . . .:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


HI,
The exp with this CO was excellent. First, the allocation was very fast compared to std time of 8-10 weeks. 
Then, I was asked to get USA PCC, as I've travelled there 5 times on business. But I replied to her asking the reason for it, as even after 5 trips my total time spent in USA was less than 6 months. To which, she replied to confirm the duration again, and if it's less than 12 months, not to get USA PCC.

She only works 4 days a week and is definitely overloaded with lots of applications.. She never replied me before a week. But I'm a very patient man. I can put a bucket under a tap and watch it fill calmly.. I never went through the nails biting impatience the other EF members mention here..


----------



## snarayan

Congratulations Goodguy, vikki, amitw and all others who've got their grants recently. Enjoy and celebrate your Christmas vacation, this one should be a special one. And don't forget to share your experiences with regards to your future Australian endeavours in this forum.


----------



## goodguy2

snarayan said:


> Congratulations Goodguy, vikki, amitw and all others who've got their grants recently. Enjoy and celebrate your Christmas vacation, this one should be a special one. And don't forget to share your experiences with regards to your future Australian endeavours in this forum.



Thanks snarayan. I wills surely be in touch and try to help others in this forum. I will surely celebrate Christmas and New Year with pomp. Thanks again snarayan.

Wish everybody who recd their grants recently. Congrats.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kimh

Someone please help me with below query. I need to submit my EOI today



kimh said:


> Hi Sathiya and others,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I am further confused now.
> 
> Out of the attached options, what would be the best option for my MCA (assessed as comparable to AQF Master degree) and GNIIT (assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor degree) :
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Kiran


----------



## msohaibkhan

ar.ajayasilwal said:


> Thank you guys... I am over the moon right now.. just got visa granted without a single correspondence with CO. CO emailed this morning to forward the visa grant attachments.
> 
> Best of luck guys
> 
> 
> 
> 312111 Vetassess|Assessment:6 sep|State Sponshorship:11 OCT| VISA(190) invitation:24 OCT| Visa lodged:1 NOV| Med/PCC:5 DEC| Grant: 18 DEC
> 
> CO:Brisbane team 33


Congratz


----------



## Akarnet

Experts, Pls guide-
My CO has asked me to produce police clearance as the one I submitted was expired. He has given me 28 days to produce, now it seems that it will take more than 28 days for me to bring fresh PCC. Shall I ask him for extension of time or just submit as and when it comes?
Pls advice


----------



## msohaibkhan

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All :grouphug:
> 
> I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough for ur tremendous support. Its been really motivating I must say :target:
> 
> Its been great to interact with everyone in the forum. This is by far the best place to get so much information :thumb:
> 
> Special thanks to felix2020, Firetoy, Sathiyaseelan, ruchkal, Sazzad H and RedDevil19 – thanks for the rich support you have given me. Really means alot. Was wonderful interacting with u guys on this forum :rockon:
> 
> I wish members who are waiting for their Grants good luck eace:
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 * :drum: lane:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Congtaz buddy


----------



## msohaibkhan

Vikkki said:


> Hey guys.. First post here, but I have been a passive follower for atleast the past 6 months. I got my grant today and the information that was available here was invaluable, especially since I did it all by myself without an agent. So, thanks again, and all the best.
> 
> I think I should also give back to the community. So, if there are any questions, feel free to ask and I will respond if I have answers. !
> 
> ACS Filed: Aug 1, ACS Positive: Oct 26, EOI: Nov 1, Invite: Nov 4, Visa Application: Nov 17, CO: Dec 3, PPC: Dec 10, Medical Uploaded: Dec 17, Grant: Dec 19.


Congratz


----------



## msohaibkhan

llm2 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> I have received the PR
> 
> Skilled occupation =Accountant (General) 221111
> 
> Skill assessment completed CA=12/11
> EOi completed= 12/11
> Medical exams=15/11
> Invitation received= 18/11
> Visa application = 19/11
> All documents uploaded=11/12
> CO and Form 80 requested=13/12
> Form 80 sent= 17/12
> Visa granted=17/12
> 
> Good luck to all of you in your visa applications!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> LLM


Congratz accountant brother


----------



## Sazzad H

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All :grouphug:
> 
> I’m thrilled to tell you that I’ve received my GRANT today
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough for ur tremendous support. Its been really motivating I must say :target:
> 
> Its been great to interact with everyone in the forum. This is by far the best place to get so much information :thumb:
> 
> Special thanks to felix2020, Firetoy, Sathiyaseelan, ruchkal, Sazzad H and RedDevil19 – thanks for the rich support you have given me. Really means alot. Was wonderful interacting with u guys on this forum :rockon:
> 
> I wish members who are waiting for their Grants good luck eace:
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 * :drum: lane:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Many many congarts my friend. I am so happy for you man. Jaise mujhe visa mil gaya. . I wish you and your relative all the best. Talk to you soon man. Tc


----------



## tanbd

Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes 

If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
Vetassess approval: 25 July.
SA SS apply & approval: 4 Aug/30 Aug.
Visa apply: 31 Aug; Asked for Form 80,1221 & Resume by GSM Team 13 & submitted those: 10 Sep/12 Sep; CO allocation: 10 OCT, Adelaide GSM Team 2 (called DIBP & they informed me); 1st communication from CO: 12 Nov (CO initial: KF); Request for Medical, medical conducted and uploaded by medical centre: 3 Dec/5Dec/6Dec. 
Visa Grant: 19 Dec. (issued by different CO, initial: FB)


----------



## amitw

kimh said:


> Someone please help me with below query. I need to submit my EOI today


Isn't MCA a master's degree?


----------



## snarayan

kimh said:


> Hi Sathiya and others,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I am further confused now.
> 
> Out of the attached options, what would be the best option for my MCA (assessed as comparable to AQF Master degree) and GNIIT (assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor degree) :
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Kiran


Masters degree Business or Technology.


----------



## amitw

Akarnet said:


> Experts, Pls guide-
> My CO has asked me to produce police clearance as the one I submitted was expired. He has given me 28 days to produce, now it seems that it will take more than 28 days for me to bring fresh PCC. Shall I ask him for extension of time or just submit as and when it comes?
> Pls advice


In the same mail it must have been mentioned somewhere, that if you fail to produce the requested docs within 28 days, for reasons beyond your control, you should submit the reason for the same along with supporting receipts .


----------



## peanut48

tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> SA SS apply & approval: 4 Aug/30 Aug.
> Visa apply: 31 Aug; Asked for Form 80,1221 & Resume by GSM Team 13 & submitted those: 10 Sep/12 Sep; CO allocation: 10 OCT, Adelaide GSM Team 2 (called DIBP & they informed me); 1st communication from CO: 12 Nov (CO initial: KF); Request for Medical, medical conducted and uploaded by medical centre: 3 Dec/5Dec/6Dec.
> Visa Grant: 19 Dec. (issued by different CO, initial: FB)


Congrats tanbd :thumb: I think you are the 224711 grant in the forum after a long time...Good luck in SA.


----------



## sahil772

tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> SA SS apply & approval: 4 Aug/30 Aug.
> Visa apply: 31 Aug; Asked for Form 80,1221 & Resume by GSM Team 13 & submitted those: 10 Sep/12 Sep; CO allocation: 10 OCT, Adelaide GSM Team 2 (called DIBP & they informed me); 1st communication from CO: 12 Nov (CO initial: KF); Request for Medical, medical conducted and uploaded by medical centre: 3 Dec/5Dec/6Dec.
> Visa Grant: 19 Dec. (issued by different CO, initial: FB)


Congrats Tanbd....happy for u.....have fun and party hard.....

When r u movin to SA?


----------



## ali.sajid

I can see from the above stats that Subclass 189 visa granted just after a month time. It is really amazing for me because I have heard that subclass 190 visa got priority processing from DIBP but is it also true for 189???


----------



## it_engg

Vikkki said:


> Since you seem to have access to your ImmiAccount, why don't you reupload the documents yourself again. It is surprising that it is showing as "No attachments available". I have not come across that before. Maybe others can help out.


Hi Vikki,CONGRATS for the grant!!!
between which category u applied for anf for 189 or 190?Als how many points you had?
You had a a very speedy process thats why curious to know about your profile?


----------



## goodguy2

msohaibkhan said:


> Congtaz buddy



Thanks so much msohaibkhan. Wish u the very best in everything u do

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## goodguy2

Sazzad H said:


> Many many congarts my friend. I am so happy for you man. Jaise mujhe visa mil gaya. . I wish you and your relative all the best. Talk to you soon man. Tc




Dear Sazzad H,

So nice of you. Many thanks and I wish u all the very in getting the grant.

Thanks so much msohaibkhan. Wish u the very best in everything u do

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tanbd

sahil772 said:


> Congrats Tanbd....happy for u.....have fun and party hard.....
> 
> When r u movin to SA?


Thanks Sahil, much appreciate  send u a pm, take a look. Talk to u soon. TC mate


----------



## tanbd

peanut48 said:


> Congrats tanbd :thumb: I think you are the 224711 grant in the forum after a long time...Good luck in SA.


Thank you peanut!!! So good to see u did manage to pull off ACT SS, so happy for u mate. Best of luck & wishing u a quick grant. We should catch up in OZ land, what u say???

Yeah, I think u are right. It's a beginning after long time, hope it will become way quicker from now on. Again best wishes mate


----------



## kimh

Does the cutoff date of Invites for 189 apply to SS invites as well?


----------



## BRGKK(DC)

msohaibkhan said:


> Congtaz buddy


Congratzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sai2Aus

goodguy2 said:


> Dear All :grouphug:
> 
> I&#146;m thrilled to tell you that I&#146;ve received my GRANT today
> 
> I cannot thank you guys enough for ur tremendous support. Its been really motivating I must say :target:
> 
> Its been great to interact with everyone in the forum. This is by far the best place to get so much information :thumb:
> 
> Special thanks to felix2020, Firetoy, Sathiyaseelan, ruchkal, Sazzad H and RedDevil19 &#150; thanks for the rich support you have given me. Really means alot. Was wonderful interacting with u guys on this forum :rockon:
> 
> I wish members who are waiting for their Grants good luck eace:
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 * :drum: lane:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Vikkki said:


> Hey guys.. First post here, but I have been a passive follower for atleast the past 6 months. I got my grant today and the information that was available here was invaluable, especially since I did it all by myself without an agent. So, thanks again, and all the best.
> 
> I think I should also give back to the community. So, if there are any questions, feel free to ask and I will respond if I have answers. !
> 
> ACS Filed: Aug 1, ACS Positive: Oct 26, EOI: Nov 1, Invite: Nov 4, Visa Application: Nov 17, CO: Dec 3, PPC: Dec 10, Medical Uploaded: Dec 17, Grant: Dec 19.





llm2 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good news.
> 
> I have received the PR
> 
> Skilled occupation =Accountant (General) 221111
> 
> Skill assessment completed CA=12/11
> EOi completed= 12/11
> Medical exams=15/11
> Invitation received= 18/11
> Visa application = 19/11
> All documents uploaded=11/12
> CO and Form 80 requested=13/12
> Form 80 sent= 17/12
> Visa granted=17/12
> 
> Good luck to all of you in your visa applications!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> LLM





tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> SA SS apply & approval: 4 Aug/30 Aug.
> Visa apply: 31 Aug; Asked for Form 80,1221 & Resume by GSM Team 13 & submitted those: 10 Sep/12 Sep; CO allocation: 10 OCT, Adelaide GSM Team 2 (called DIBP & they informed me); 1st communication from CO: 12 Nov (CO initial: KF); Request for Medical, medical conducted and uploaded by medical centre: 3 Dec/5Dec/6Dec.
> Visa Grant: 19 Dec. (issued by different CO, initial: FB)


Congratulations to all of for your grants. .. best wishes for your life in OZ..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

I have lodged my application today.. uploading all docs except PCC and meds. . Joining the awaiting CO club. . 

I have downloaded the referral letter for meds today.. can I take 10days time to get appointment from eclinic?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## rvijay

Sai2Aus said:


> I have lodged my application today.. uploading all docs except PCC and meds. . Joining the awaiting CO club. .
> 
> I have downloaded the referral letter for meds today.. can I take 10days time to get appointment from eclinic?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


hi Sai,

It depends on when u wanna land in Australia. If in case ur targeting Jan 2015, then it is best to postpone both Meds and PCC by some 20 days from now. (Your Enter by date in ur visa will depend on when u did PCC/Med whichever is earlier.) This is with the assumption that you will be able to get PCC in a day's time (for that ur current address and PP address should be same). Meds will take about 3-5 days depending on the clinic where you do the tests. So i would suggest that you complete both and upload docs before 30 days from date of lodging, so that you are safe before CO gets allocated.


----------



## msohaibkhan

tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> SA SS apply & approval: 4 Aug/30 Aug.
> Visa apply: 31 Aug; Asked for Form 80,1221 & Resume by GSM Team 13 & submitted those: 10 Sep/12 Sep; CO allocation: 10 OCT, Adelaide GSM Team 2 (called DIBP & they informed me); 1st communication from CO: 12 Nov (CO initial: KF); Request for Medical, medical conducted and uploaded by medical centre: 3 Dec/5Dec/6Dec.
> Visa Grant: 19 Dec. (issued by different CO, initial: FB)


Congratulations


----------



## BRGKK(DC)

Sai2Aus said:


> I have lodged my application today.. uploading all docs except PCC and meds. . Joining the awaiting CO club. .
> 
> I have downloaded the referral letter for meds today.. can I take 10days time to get appointment from eclinic?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


All the very best and surely we will pray for your grant !!


----------



## peanut48

tanbd said:


> Thank you peanut!!! So good to see u did manage to pull off ACT SS, so happy for u mate. Best of luck & wishing u a quick grant. We should catch up in OZ land, what u say???
> 
> Yeah, I think u are right. It's a beginning after long time, hope it will become way quicker from now on. Again best wishes mate


Thanks tanbd! Yes even I'm surprised about the ACT SS but so grateful to them....I think I have to wait another 2 months for the grant before I can plan about being there in Oz again...


----------



## goodguy2

Sai2Aus said:


> Congratulations to all of for your grants. .. best wishes for your life in OZ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum



Hi Sai2Aus,

Thank you so much for wishing me. I see that u have lodged today – excellent. I wish u a very speedy grant. 

Congratulations to Vikkki, llm2and tanbd on getting their Grants.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sai2Aus

rvijay said:


> hi Sai,
> 
> It depends on when u wanna land in Australia. If in case ur targeting Jan 2015, then it is best to postpone both Meds and PCC by some 20 days from now. (Your Enter by date in ur visa will depend on when u did PCC/Med whichever is earlier.) This is with the assumption that you will be able to get PCC in a day's time (for that ur current address and PP address should be same). Meds will take about 3-5 days depending on the clinic where you do the tests. So i would suggest that you complete both and upload docs before 30 days from date of lodging, so that you are safe before CO gets allocated.


Thanks Vijay.. Im aware that the pcc and meds date is crucial for the entry date. thats why i asked can i postpone for 1st week of Jan.. Or is there a time limit before which we have to submit these docs..


----------



## Sai2Aus

BRGKK(DC) said:


> All the very best and surely we will pray for your grant !!


Thanks a lot BRGKK(DC).. Whats your timeline? i cannot see any signature..


----------



## sathish#nsw

Hi guys,

I got my grant today  Thanks for all you're help and support... 

thanks

sathish


----------



## sathish#nsw

Hi guys,

I got my grant today Thanks for all you're help and support... 

Good luck to everyone who are waiting for the visa.. 

thanks

sathish


----------



## 0z_dream

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my grant today Thanks for all you're help and support...
> 
> Good luck to everyone who are waiting for the visa..
> 
> thanks
> 
> sathish


congrats sathish:cheer2:


----------



## Sai2Aus

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my grant today Thanks for all you're help and support...
> 
> Good luck to everyone who are waiting for the visa..
> 
> thanks
> 
> sathish


Congrats Sathish.. lane:lane:


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hello,

Add me too in the list.. 

I have applied today ...Uploading documents one by one..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my grant today Thanks for all you're help and support...
> 
> Good luck to everyone who are waiting for the visa..
> 
> thanks
> 
> sathish


Congratulations man..


----------



## VincentDo

Hi all,

I have a question. When a CO is allocated, does it mean he/she is the only one who assesses the application? I just wonder if they are on leave or to be on holiday, is there any backup or one has to wait until they're back. 
I heard somewhere in the forum when a case is assigned to one CO but received grant letter by another. Is a visa handled by a team or an individual??


----------



## 0z_dream

check this link
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-4405.html#post2652409
a person has received grant today from another co, so i think it is not fixed one CO, if need they can shift to other CO


----------



## tanbd

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my grant today  Thanks for all you're help and support...
> 
> thanks
> 
> sathish


Congrats mate!!! Seems like mine & yours medical got clear & received our grant today


----------



## rvijay

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks Vijay.. Im aware that the pcc and meds date is crucial for the entry date. thats why i asked can i postpone for 1st week of Jan.. Or is there a time limit before which we have to submit these docs..


Co gets allocated sometime after 6 weeks, so anytime before that should be fine i guess!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

We have one excel sheet to track data of visa applications right ?/ can someone please share link.


----------



## peanut48

ratnesh.nagori said:


> We have one excel sheet to track data of visa applications right ?/ can someone please share link.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## sathish#nsw

0z_dream said:


> congrats sathish:cheer2:


thanks oz_dream

regards,

sathish


----------



## sathish#nsw

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congratulations man..


thanks ratnesh.

regards,

sathish


----------



## sathish#nsw

0z_dream said:


> may i knw ur co and team




Hi Oz_dream,

My CO initial is MB from team 4 Adelaide.

regards,

sathish


----------



## sathish#nsw

tanbd said:


> Congrats mate!!! Seems like mine & yours medical got clear & received our grant today



my medicals got cleared yesterday. For no reason my blood test results were kept on hold for more than 10 days...

I called medibank more than 6 times.. atlast it got cleared yest... nothin wrong with my medicals... but they didnt give me any reason for the delay...

I front loaded all the documents... so i got grant once the case office got the health report.

thanks

sathish


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my grant today  Thanks for all you're help and support...
> 
> thanks
> 
> sathish


Hi sathish, congratulations and all the best for your future endeavors in Australia. So, it is a pretty time now.. cheers..:sing:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> SA SS apply & approval: 4 Aug/30 Aug.
> Visa apply: 31 Aug; Asked for Form 80,1221 & Resume by GSM Team 13 & submitted those: 10 Sep/12 Sep; CO allocation: 10 OCT, Adelaide GSM Team 2 (called DIBP & they informed me); 1st communication from CO: 12 Nov (CO initial: KF); Request for Medical, medical conducted and uploaded by medical centre: 3 Dec/5Dec/6Dec.
> Visa Grant: 19 Dec. (issued by different CO, initial: FB)


hi tanbd, my heartiest wishes and congratulations for your visa grant. Here, people are really deserved to get visa grant and needless to say that you are one among them. Let luck and your confidence keep on kissing you during your fure career in Australia as well.


----------



## mafuz767

Hi friends
Anyone can advise me how to check the medical clearance??? I have done my medical through medibank on 10/12/2013. When I try to check through emedical then it says " An error has occurred, A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry." Can anyone please help me...


----------



## snarayan

Guys who have filed applications via agents.

I can confirm that you can create your own immiaccount and import your application using your trn number.

This will have no effect on any of your agent's work and they will continue to be able to view your application and receive correspondence from dibp. This is very good in a way because you need not depend on updates from your agent and can directly login to your account to check your updates.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mafuz767

snarayan said:


> Guys who have filed applications via agents.
> 
> I can confirm that you can create your own immiaccount and import your application using your trn number.
> 
> This will have no effect on any of your agent's work and they will continue to be able to view your application and receive correspondence from dibp. This is very good in a way because you need not depend on updates from your agent and can directly login to your account to check your updates.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Confirm???


----------



## Vamshi4happy

*to all who got grants today..... all the best for your future*..:first:


----------



## snarayan

mafuz767 said:


> Confirm???


I created an immiaccount and imported my application and called up my agent who confirmed she is able to view the application too.
So not sure what you mean by "confirm??"

Obviously I can't take responsibility of something you Screw up


----------



## mafuz767

snarayan said:


> I created an immiaccount and imported my application and called up my agent who confirmed she is able to view the application too.
> So not sure what you mean by "confirm??"
> 
> Obviously I can't take responsibility of something you Screw up


Ohhh absolutely... Thanks to let us know


----------



## tanbd

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi tanbd, my heartiest wishes and congratulations for your visa grant. Here, people are really deserved to get visa grant and needless to say that you are one among them. Let luck and your confidence keep on kissing you during your fure career in Australia as well.


Hi Sathiyaseelan, thank you for your wish and kind words mate. Really appreciate. Wishing you a speedy grant as well and best wishes


----------



## baba123

Hi,

Iam new to this forum heared much about forum from friends but not able to visit but today is a black day for me as i have received a mail from case officer that they have received adverse information in the routine processing of employment verification and also i have been informed that they will send me Natural Justice letter in january.

Unable to predict what could be the letter and what kind of information will be asked i have applied in august and got co in october team 2 and verification by phone in oct and after that no information monday i have sent mail for status and today i received the above response.

Seniors please comment on Natural Justice Letter and also did anyone faced the same situation and what could be the final outcome.

Need Advice


----------



## msohaibkhan

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my grant today  Thanks for all you're help and support...
> 
> thanks
> 
> sathish


Congratz


----------



## msohaibkhan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> We have one excel sheet to track data of visa applications right ?/ can someone please share link.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## tarangoyal

Has anyone checked process time of Team 2 Adelaide.. they are more slow than usual  

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## 2013

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my grant today Thanks for all you're help and support...
> 
> Good luck to everyone who are waiting for the visa..
> 
> thanks
> 
> sathish


Congrats Sathish.... :hippie::hippie::hippie::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

what are timelines for co allocation ? does 190 class have any preference ? 

god.. after applying for visa ..its tough to wait. .. days after EOI, ACS and IELTS were easier


----------



## nectar_s

Hi,

Dont panic.

Natural justice letter will detail out the adverse information they received and also will provide you 28 days to prove your genuinity.

see the below thread for more info...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tice-invitation-comment-what-should-i-do.html



baba123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Iam new to this forum heared much about forum from friends but not able to visit but today is a black day for me as i have received a mail from case officer that they have received adverse information in the routine processing of employment verification and also i have been informed that they will send me Natural Justice letter in january.
> 
> Unable to predict what could be the letter and what kind of information will be asked i have applied in august and got co in october team 2 and verification by phone in oct and after that no information monday i have sent mail for status and today i received the above response.
> 
> Seniors please comment on Natural Justice Letter and also did anyone faced the same situation and what could be the final outcome.
> 
> Need Advice


----------



## peanut48

ratnesh.nagori said:


> what are timelines for co allocation ? does 190 class have any preference ?
> 
> god.. after applying for visa ..its tough to wait. .. days after EOI, ACS and IELTS were easier


I know what you mean!!! Now this wait is driving me nuts....worse is I can't even enjoy this festive season since I'm fretting that the holidays are delaying the grant further. :boom:


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> I know what you mean!!! Now this wait is driving me nuts....worse is I can't even enjoy this festive season since I'm fretting that the holidays are delaying the grant further. :boom:


Very true. My case is even worse. Applied on 30th October and waiting anxiously. No communication from Co yet but it seems a co has been allocated. Who knows??? I might just have the worst Christmas of my life


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hello.. Do we need to fill in form 80 by pen or can we fill it on the acrobat reader itself? 

Also when I try to merge the last signed page im not able to do it. Its secured I guess.. anyone facing the problem?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Hello.. Do we need to fill in form 80 by pen or can we fill it on the acrobat reader itself?
> 
> Also when I try to merge the last signed page im not able to do it. Its secured I guess.. anyone facing the problem?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Form 80 PDF is editable. I filled all data in it, printed, signed and scanned it. I have uploaded the scanned version of Form 80. 

I think form 80 is not secured. you should be able to merge it.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hello.. 

Do we need to fill in form 80 by pen or can we fill it on the acrobat reader itself? 

If i can fill iit in reader im facing a problem..when I try to merge the last signed page im not able to do it. Its secured I guess.. anyone facing the problem?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> Very true. My case is even worse. Applied on 30th October and waiting anxiously. No communication from Co yet but it seems a co has been allocated. Who knows??? I might just have the worst Christmas of my life


Why do you say so??!! :tape2:

I'm sure you'll get wonderful news soon...You are lucky you got your CO allocation finally...Don't worry it'll work out well! :bump2:


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Form 80 PDF is editable. I filled all data in it, printed, signed and scanned it. I have uploaded the scanned version of Form 80.
> 
> I think form 80 is not secured. you should be able to merge it.


Did you print all pages and scan all.? Or just the last page?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Did you print all pages and scan all.? Or just the last page?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


All pages.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Few of the documents uploaded still show "Required" status under "next steps" section*

hi friends,

i have been worrying for past few days as *some of the documents i uploaded on 09th and 10th of December, 2013 in visa application page still show "Required" status instead of "Received". However, the other documents i attached on or before 05th December, 2013 show "Received" status within 1 or days after uploading of them*. 

*Below documents are showing "Required" status under "next steps" section.

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Bank Statement 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Other (specify)
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Employment Contract
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Letter/Statement 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Pay slip
*
Please note that all these above documents are related to my current company. i can see all these documents available under "Attachments provided" section. 

*Please could you tell me that whether this is normal or anything abnormal? Does this mean, case officer didn't access/download these documents? Or CO finds difficulties to access these documents? Does this mean CO didn't get satisfaction and initiated background verification*? 

I even dropped an email to case officer on 12/12/2013 whether she got all documents i attached or not but didn't receive any response from her yet. Should i call her and ask whether she got all documents or do i need to send her these documents alone separately over email?

*Did anyone get visa grant with some documents under" next steps" showing "Required" status?*

Your prompt response is highly appreciated.

warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## srmalik

jerry9 said:


> When did you got your medicals done and what is the status it is showing currently?


Hi jerry 9,
Sorry for my late reply. Yes the status on evisa is still the same I.e "No further test are required....DIBP".

To my understanding, the statement itself is self explanatory I.e no further tests are required, there is no mention of pass or fail. Just based on the report sent by the clinic, DIBP determines whether the applicant has undergone the required tests, hence the mention no further tests are needed. However whether the tests are okay or not okay is a different proposition and if they are not satisfied they might refer it ti a SMO.

If you see the report submitted by the clinic on emedical, they also only mention that the reports are submitted and infront of the tests undergone is only mentioned completed instead of okay or not okay. So as far as I am concerned the " No further tests is required. ..." does not gurantee that you have cleared the medical. I still have it on my evisa and my meds have been referred.


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> Why do you say so??!! :tape2:
> 
> I'm sure you'll get wonderful news soon...You are lucky you got your CO allocation finally...Don't worry it'll work out well! :bump2:


Yeah you are right. But it's just been a verbal update that I have a co. I hope he/she just looks into my file and gives me a good news before going on vacation.

I hope you too get your co allocation and grant soon.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> All pages.


Thanks Ratnesh.. In question no 49 they have asked for education and qualification details. Do we need to give 10th and 12th details also or only Degree qualification??


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks Ratnesh.. In question no 49 they have asked for education and qualification details. Do we need to give 10th and 12th details also or only Degree qualification??


yes, provide 10th and 12th details also..


----------



## vijay_239939

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i have been worrying for past few days as *some of the documents i uploaded on 09th and 10th of December, 2013 in visa application page still show "Required" status instead of "Received". However, the other documents i attached on or before 05th December, 2013 show "Received" status within 1 or days after uploading of them*.
> 
> *Below documents are showing "Required" status under "next steps" section.
> 
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Bank Statement
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Other (specify)
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Employment Contract
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Letter/Statement
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Pay slip
> *
> Please note that all these above documents are related to my current company. i can see all these documents available under "Attachments provided" section.
> 
> *Please could you tell me that whether this is normal or anything abnormal? Does this mean, case officer didn't access/download these documents? Or CO finds difficulties to access these documents? Does this mean CO didn't get satisfaction and initiated background verification*?
> 
> I even dropped an email to case officer on 12/12/2013 whether she got all documents i attached or not but didn't receive any response from her yet. Should i call her and ask whether she got all documents or do i need to send her these documents alone separately over email?
> 
> *Did anyone get visa grant with some documents under" next steps" showing "Required" status?*
> 
> Your prompt response is highly appreciated.
> 
> warm regards,
> sathiya


chill up buddy its quiet normal no need to panic nothing wrong only when u get something in written then only assume rest be patient.


----------



## felix2020

Sai2Aus said:


> Hello..
> 
> Do we need to fill in form 80 by pen or can we fill it on the acrobat reader itself?
> 
> If i can fill iit in reader im facing a problem..when I try to merge the last signed page im not able to do it. Its secured I guess.. anyone facing the problem?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


You can remove the security feature by a pdf cracker. pdf cracker is available online for free.


----------



## felix2020

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i have been worrying for past few days as *some of the documents i uploaded on 09th and 10th of December, 2013 in visa application page still show "Required" status instead of "Received". However, the other documents i attached on or before 05th December, 2013 show "Received" status within 1 or days after uploading of them*.
> 
> *Below documents are showing "Required" status under "next steps" section.
> 
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Bank Statement
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Other (specify)
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Employment Contract
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Letter/Statement
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Pay slip
> *
> Please note that all these above documents are related to my current company. i can see all these documents available under "Attachments provided" section.
> 
> *Please could you tell me that whether this is normal or anything abnormal? Does this mean, case officer didn't access/download these documents? Or CO finds difficulties to access these documents? Does this mean CO didn't get satisfaction and initiated background verification*?
> 
> I even dropped an email to case officer on 12/12/2013 whether she got all documents i attached or not but didn't receive any response from her yet. Should i call her and ask whether she got all documents or do i need to send her these documents alone separately over email?
> 
> *Did anyone get visa grant with some documents under" next steps" showing "Required" status?*
> 
> Your prompt response is highly appreciated.
> 
> warm regards,
> sathiya


No worries. I don't see anything unusual. You will get your grant within this year.


----------



## adudecool

*help needed with payment method*

hi all,

I have been having real bad time paying my visa fee. have used two different card types and every time getting a decline msg due to some reason.

1> HDFC multicurrency card (VISA) AUD - Getting a message "Error declined". I followed with the bank and they are saying that the issue is from the merchant's end. Then requested for a forex plus card....

2> HDFC forex plus AUD card (VISA)- Getting a message "Unexpected failure" 

Has anyone from the forum payed visa fee using a card after 14th Dec? If yes was that a Visa card? 

Also can someone suggest what needs to be done in my case?

appreciate all your help

-alex


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

adudecool said:


> hi all,
> 
> I have been having real bad time paying my visa fee. have used two different card types and every time getting a decline msg due to some reason.
> 
> 1> HDFC multicurrency card (VISA) AUD - Getting a message "Error declined". I followed with the bank and they are saying that the issue is from the merchant's end. Then requested for a forex plus card....
> 
> 2> HDFC forex plus AUD card (VISA)- Getting a message "Unexpected failure"
> 
> Has anyone from the forum payed visa fee using a card after 14th Dec? If yes was that a Visa card?
> 
> Also can someone suggest what needs to be done in my case?
> 
> appreciate all your help
> 
> -alex


I paid visa fees on 18 dec using HDFC credit card. I trien to get travel card but was refused by bank. The reason i paid by credit card is that, Indian banks have considerable diff between buying and selling foreign currency. For Aud, its 3 Inr. So, if due to any reason the payment through travel card fails, I had to return it to the bank and loose almost 15k inr. So, did not took chance and paid via credit card. 
You can try selling forex card to bank again..


----------



## sendshaz

baba123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Iam new to this forum heared much about forum from friends but not able to visit but today is a black day for me as i have received a mail from case officer that they have received adverse information in the routine processing of employment verification and also i have been informed that they will send me Natural Justice letter in january.
> 
> Unable to predict what could be the letter and what kind of information will be asked i have applied in august and got co in october team 2 and verification by phone in oct and after that no information monday i have sent mail for status and today i received the above response.
> 
> Seniors please comment on Natural Justice Letter and also did anyone faced the same situation and what could be the final outcome.
> 
> Need Advice


Hello,
Very sorry to heat that.Can u tell us the name of your CO?What did they ask your employer ?Your employer did not answer?Sorry to ask you many questions but I am really worried as verification has been done for me also on 3rd dec.No reply yet from CO.From which state do u belong to in India.Kindly reply.Thanks in advance....


----------



## ssaditya

Don't be panic it is just for the verification...they will give clear information about what happened in that letter if your employer didn't give proper response you will get this type of adverse reactions from co...just collect all the details of your employment and get declared from your colleague,give tax documents,bank statement and your ID card showing your designation,copy of your attendance from office this prove your work experience


Regards

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ssaditya

baba123 said:


> Hi, Iam new to this forum heared much about forum from friends but not able to visit but today is a black day for me as i have received a mail from case officer that they have received adverse information in the routine processing of employment verification and also i have been informed that they will send me Natural Justice letter in january. Unable to predict what could be the letter and what kind of information will be asked i have applied in august and got co in october team 2 and verification by phone in oct and after that no information monday i have sent mail for status and today i received the above response. Seniors please comment on Natural Justice Letter and also did anyone faced the same situation and what could be the final outcome. Need Advice



We had a same experience last year..they didn't reply us after submitting all our documents for around two months in between we filed another application and got invitation so we have cancelled our application and we got pr without claiming points for work experience....there are people who got their pr after this letter if you can prove with all the documents which I mentioned in my previous posts you can get pr but thing is you need wait for many days..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## BlackBelt

ratnesh.nagori said:


> All pages.


The problem for me was that the whole printed and scanned form got 20 MB and the upload limit is 5 MB. What I did was to upload the form without printing it (which takes only around 400 KB) and printed, signed, and scanned the signature page. I hope my C.O. allows this...


----------



## BasCW

tarangoyal said:


> Has anyone checked process time of Team 2 Adelaide.. they are more slow than usual
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


Slow is an understatement, T2 is the slowest of all the teams!


----------



## BasCW

tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> SA SS apply & approval: 4 Aug/30 Aug.
> Visa apply: 31 Aug; Asked for Form 80,1221 & Resume by GSM Team 13 & submitted those: 10 Sep/12 Sep; CO allocation: 10 OCT, Adelaide GSM Team 2 (called DIBP & they informed me); 1st communication from CO: 12 Nov (CO initial: KF); Request for Medical, medical conducted and uploaded by medical centre: 3 Dec/5Dec/6Dec.
> Visa Grant: 19 Dec. (issued by different CO, initial: FB)


--
Congratulations and thanks for sharing your application details. I have been assigned CO from T2(RF), 1st communication 11 Nov, nothing ever since.


----------



## OZHope

tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> SA SS apply & approval: 4 Aug/30 Aug.
> Visa apply: 31 Aug; Asked for Form 80,1221 & Resume by GSM Team 13 & submitted those: 10 Sep/12 Sep; CO allocation: 10 OCT, Adelaide GSM Team 2 (called DIBP & they informed me); 1st communication from CO: 12 Nov (CO initial: KF); Request for Medical, medical conducted and uploaded by medical centre: 3 Dec/5Dec/6Dec.
> Visa Grant: 19 Dec. (issued by different CO, initial: FB)


Congratulations. Good job


----------



## OZHope

Vikkki said:


> Hey guys.. First post here, but I have been a passive follower for atleast the past 6 months. I got my grant today and the information that was available here was invaluable, especially since I did it all by myself without an agent. So, thanks again, and all the best.
> 
> I think I should also give back to the community. So, if there are any questions, feel free to ask and I will respond if I have answers. !
> 
> ACS Filed: Aug 1, ACS Positive: Oct 26, EOI: Nov 1, Invite: Nov 4, Visa Application: Nov 17, CO: Dec 3, PPC: Dec 10, Medical Uploaded: Dec 17, Grant: Dec 19.



Congratulations Vikkki. Awesome work


----------



## blueskyoz

tanvir360 said:


> hello blueskyoz,
> 
> Can i reach u over phone??? im also from dhk and i think we r in a same boat...
> plz pm me and gimme ur mobile number (i cant pm u  )
> 
> regards
> 
> tanvir380



Hi Tanvir bro,

I am currently in The Gambia--working in a UK company. I'll be in Bangladesh hopefully in Feb,2014 InshaAllah and will migrating to Aus in March,2013. I'll be at Adelaide first. My email: shumon_84atyahoodotcom
Stay good. wish you goodluck too 

Rgds.


----------



## mohit2903

Hi All,

I logged my 189 application on 25th Nov.

Case officer asked to upload below documents:
Primary applicat : Form 80, Payslips for overseas and australia, PCC australia and India
Secondary applicat : Form 80, Birth certificate

I have uploaded all requested docs. Also, in lieu of birth certificate I have uploaded Secondary school certificate and NSW Photo card - I hope this will suffice the requirement

My timlines:
ACS : 7th May 2013 (263111)
IELTS: 17th Aug 2013
EOI applied: 11th Nov 2013
EOI invite received: 17th Nov 2013
Application logged: 25th Nov 2013
Medical: 9th Dec 2013
AFP PCC applied: 10th Dec 2013
AFP PCC received: 12th Dec 2013
Case officer assigned: 11th Dec 2013 (Team 2)
India PCC applied: 16th Dec 2013
India PCC received: 19th Dec 2013

Regards,
MG


----------



## yangxh7

Update mine.

naur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
samkalu-------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013
Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013
cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13


----------



## anthoney

tanbd said:


> Hell yeah!!! Finally this long waiting game is over. by the grace of god, received my grant letter today, Best Christmas gift ever  I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary informations & helped me with their kind words during this painfully long waiting period. Wishing speady grants to all others those who still waiting for the grant, best wishes
> 
> If anyone wondering all my details, here it goes:
> Vetassess approval: 25 July.
> SA SS apply & approval: 4 Aug/30 Aug.
> Visa apply: 31 Aug; Asked for Form 80,1221 & Resume by GSM Team 13 & submitted those: 10 Sep/12 Sep; CO allocation: 10 OCT, Adelaide GSM Team 2 (called DIBP & they informed me); 1st communication from CO: 12 Nov (CO initial: KF); Request for Medical, medical conducted and uploaded by medical centre: 3 Dec/5Dec/6Dec.
> Visa Grant: 19 Dec. (issued by different CO, initial: FB)


Congratulations tanbd


----------



## anthoney

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my grant today  Thanks for all you're help and support...
> 
> thanks
> 
> sathish


Congratulations Sathish  All the best for your happy life in OZ


----------



## iesus

Hi All,

I got my grant today. Extremely happy to convey that i did it without any agent, got enormous amount of support from this forum. Read lovely stories of people reaching their, overcoming their fears and anxieties, did job searches for months/days and finally brought it the good news to the forum. I shared my fears as well many times here and got quick responses from unknown people calming me down and giving the moral support needed....please ignore weird sentences, i just got up, checked email and started writing in expat as i wanted my expatforum family to know second (1st was my wife.  without you guys, it would not have been such a smooth journey.....thanks all. Now the next phase begins, i plan to go in march..not sure if I should go to sydney to melbourne...i do not have a place to stay, not much money either......let' see how this goes. cheers!!


----------



## Vamshi4happy

iesus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today. Extremely happy to convey that i did it without any agent, got enormous amount of support from this forum. Read lovely stories of people reaching their, overcoming their fears and anxieties, did job searches for months/days and finally brought it the good news to the forum. I shared my fears as well many times here and got quick responses from unknown people calming me down and giving the moral support needed....please ignore weird sentences, i just got up, checked email and started writing in expat as i wanted my expatforum family to know second (1st was my wife.  without you guys, it would not have been such a smooth journey.....thanks all. Now the next phase begins, i plan to go in march..not sure if I should go to sydney to melbourne...i do not have a place to stay, not much money either......let' see how this goes. cheers!!


Congratulations!!!! dream come true...


----------



## anthoney

iesus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today. Extremely happy to convey that i did it without any agent, got enormous amount of support from this forum. Read lovely stories of people reaching their, overcoming their fears and anxieties, did job searches for months/days and finally brought it the good news to the forum. I shared my fears as well many times here and got quick responses from unknown people calming me down and giving the moral support needed....please ignore weird sentences, i just got up, checked email and started writing in expat as i wanted my expatforum family to know second (1st was my wife.  without you guys, it would not have been such a smooth journey.....thanks all. Now the next phase begins, i plan to go in march..not sure if I should go to sydney to melbourne...i do not have a place to stay, not much money either......let' see how this goes. cheers!!


Congratulations buddy  you have achieved what you really deserve.. amazing Christmas gift ever. Wish you all success in your future endeavours in Aussie land


----------



## mohit2903

@iesus - Congratulations for your grant, can you please your timelines...


----------



## 2013

No CO allocations for Dec applicants, application till 25th Nov have been allocated with CO. May be 10 more days...or so... if they don't take leaves from 20th Dec to 15th Jan..


----------



## adudecool

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I paid visa fees on 18 dec using HDFC credit card. I trien to get travel card but was refused by bank. The reason i paid by credit card is that, Indian banks have considerable diff between buying and selling foreign currency. For Aud, its 3 Inr. So, if due to any reason the payment through travel card fails, I had to return it to the bank and loose almost 15k inr. So, did not took chance and paid via credit card.
> You can try selling forex card to bank again..


Hi Ratnesh,

What type of credit card did you use? Was it VISA or Master card?

-alex


----------



## goodguy2

*The push - sometimes we need it sometimes we need to give it*

Dear All,

This is one of my favourite video - Its very inspirational. 

I'm sure that there is some PUSH involved from somewhere that u r all here (expatforum) thinking about migrating. This video explains the said sentence clearly.






Wish u guys get "Grants" but more importantly loads of success and happiness.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

adudecool said:


> hi ratnesh,
> 
> what type of credit card did you use? Was it visa or master card?
> 
> -alex


visa


----------



## subhadipbose

*Shared Accomodation available in Melbourne CBD !!!*

Hello Friends,

Fully furnished studio accommodation is available for share for 1 additional person (Male) for 2 months from Jan 2014 till March 2014. Total 2 people will be sharing the apartment.

Total Rent - AUD 775 per month per person. All bills inclusive.

(Unlimited Internet, Electricity, Water, Cable, Gas - All included in rent)

Appliances include : Fridge, TV, Washing m/c & Drier, microwave, dishwasher, toaster, coffee maker, sofa, bed w/ pillows, and all the kitchen utencils.

There is no bond for this rental apartment and no lease breakage charges. 

Address: The Residential Apartments, 602/243 Franklin Street, Melbourne, VIC 3000
NOTE : This is 5 mins walk to Bourke, Flinders and Collins street and the building is situated right in front of Queen Victoria market in CBD. You won't incur any travelling/conveyance expense as well. Moreover I myself stay here ....  

It is ideal for anyone moving to AUS and need some time to settle down and look for an accommodation.

P:S: Please PM me if you are really interested for further details.

Cheers !!
Subhadip 
+61-432365308


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Does DIBP is also taking vacations for 3 weeks this year end ?


----------



## G D SINGH

adudecool said:


> hi all,
> 
> I have been having real bad time paying my visa fee. have used two different card types and every time getting a decline msg due to some reason.
> 
> 1> HDFC multicurrency card (VISA) AUD - Getting a message "Error declined". I followed with the bank and they are saying that the issue is from the merchant's end. Then requested for a forex plus card....
> 
> 2> HDFC forex plus AUD card (VISA)- Getting a message "Unexpected failure"
> 
> Has anyone from the forum payed visa fee using a card after 14th Dec? If yes was that a Visa card?
> 
> Also can someone suggest what needs to be done in my case?
> 
> appreciate all your help
> 
> -alex


Hi,

Pls check with the bank and tell them clearly that you have to pay this much ammount in one single transaction. Recently, as per RBI guidelines, per day international transactions limits has been revised to much less than it was earlier. Earlier, i was able to make txns around 4 lacs in a day on my card, but now its only 50 K. 

Talk to your banker to make this txn...!


Regds
GD


----------



## goodguy2

G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Pls check with the bank and tell them clearly that you have to pay this much ammount in one single transaction. Recently, as per RBI guidelines, per day international transactions limits has been revised to much less than it was earlier. Earlier, i was able to make txns around 4 lacs in a day on my card, but now its only 50 K.
> 
> Talk to your banker to make this txn...!
> 
> 
> Regds
> GD



Hi G D SINGH,

I’m happy to inform u that I recd the grant on the 18th of December. How can I forget that u were my first contact in expatforum.

Thank you and I wish u good luck in everything u do.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sathiyaseelan

mohit2903 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I logged my 189 application on 25th Nov.
> 
> Case officer asked to upload below documents:
> Primary applicat : Form 80, Payslips for overseas and australia, PCC australia and India
> Secondary applicat : Form 80, Birth certificate
> 
> I have uploaded all requested docs. Also, in lieu of birth certificate I have uploaded Secondary school certificate and NSW Photo card - I hope this will suffice the requirement
> 
> My timlines:
> ACS : 7th May 2013 (263111)
> IELTS: 17th Aug 2013
> EOI applied: 11th Nov 2013
> EOI invite received: 17th Nov 2013
> Application logged: 25th Nov 2013
> Medical: 9th Dec 2013
> AFP PCC applied: 10th Dec 2013
> AFP PCC received: 12th Dec 2013
> Case officer assigned: 11th Dec 2013 (Team 2)
> India PCC applied: 16th Dec 2013
> India PCC received: 19th Dec 2013
> 
> Regards,
> MG


hi MG, yes, Secondary school leaving certificate and NSW photo card will be more than enough. however, upload all other documents as well besides the requested ones. all the best to your application.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

iesus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today. Extremely happy to convey that i did it without any agent, got enormous amount of support from this forum. Read lovely stories of people reaching their, overcoming their fears and anxieties, did job searches for months/days and finally brought it the good news to the forum. I shared my fears as well many times here and got quick responses from unknown people calming me down and giving the moral support needed....please ignore weird sentences, i just got up, checked email and started writing in expat as i wanted my expatforum family to know second (1st was my wife.  without you guys, it would not have been such a smooth journey.....thanks all. Now the next phase begins, i plan to go in march..not sure if I should go to sydney to melbourne...i do not have a place to stay, not much money either......let' see how this goes. cheers!!


hi buddy,










wish you all the very best for your future endeavors.

[email protected]

Sathiya


----------



## just-curious

Hi Everybody,

Got my grant a few minutes ago. Had a wonderful time in this forum though didnt take much help from here since I used an agent due to certain issues I had with my case. Really satisfied with my agent very prompt & always explained things properly & never gave any false hopes. But nevertheless people in this forum are quite knowledgeable about things & hats off to selfless help extended by one & all to people in need for advice. Will try to contribute in future.

I am already in Australia for past 1.5 yrs & would love to help out people with their queries who are planning to come down in the near future. Thanks a lot to everyone in this forum & wishing all of visa aspirants best of luck.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

just-curious said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Got my grant a few minutes ago. Had a wonderful time in this forum though didnt take much help from here since I used an agent due to certain issues I had with my case. Really satisfied with my agent very prompt & always explained things properly & never gave any false hopes. But nevertheless people in this forum are quite knowledgeable about things & hats off to selfless help extended by one & all to people in need for advice. Will try to contribute in future.
> 
> I am already in Australia for past 1.5 yrs & would love to help out people with their queries who are planning to come down in the near future. Thanks a lot to everyone in this forum & wishing all of visa aspirants best of luck.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C


Thats an amazing news .. congratulations and all the best ....


----------



## BasCW

just-curious said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Got my grant a few minutes ago. Had a wonderful time in this forum though didnt take much help from here since I used an agent due to certain issues I had with my case. Really satisfied with my agent very prompt & always explained things properly & never gave any false hopes. But nevertheless people in this forum are quite knowledgeable about things & hats off to selfless help extended by one & all to people in need for advice. Will try to contribute in future.
> 
> I am already in Australia for past 1.5 yrs & would love to help out people with their queries who are planning to come down in the near future. Thanks a lot to everyone in this forum & wishing all of visa aspirants best of luck.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C


Hey J-C

Congratulations!!!
Can you please share your dates of lodgment and CO allocation + GSM Team and CO initials.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mohit2903

just-curious said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Got my grant a few minutes ago. Had a wonderful time in this forum though didnt take much help from here since I used an agent due to certain issues I had with my case. Really satisfied with my agent very prompt & always explained things properly & never gave any false hopes. But nevertheless people in this forum are quite knowledgeable about things & hats off to selfless help extended by one & all to people in need for advice. Will try to contribute in future.
> 
> I am already in Australia for past 1.5 yrs & would love to help out people with their queries who are planning to come down in the near future. Thanks a lot to everyone in this forum & wishing all of visa aspirants best of luck.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C


Congratulations J-C 
Can you please share your timelines...


----------



## anthoney

just-curious said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Got my grant a few minutes ago. Had a wonderful time in this forum though didnt take much help from here since I used an agent due to certain issues I had with my case. Really satisfied with my agent very prompt & always explained things properly & never gave any false hopes. But nevertheless people in this forum are quite knowledgeable about things & hats off to selfless help extended by one & all to people in need for advice. Will try to contribute in future.
> 
> I am already in Australia for past 1.5 yrs & would love to help out people with their queries who are planning to come down in the near future. Thanks a lot to everyone in this forum & wishing all of visa aspirants best of luck.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C


Congratulations J-C


----------



## mohit2903

Thanks Sathiya...I just recalled today in Form 80 I missed to write employer addresses as i just mentioned company names where i worked and all other information was filled ok. Do I need to update that as well or just leave it and wait for case officer to review and ask if needed.

Regards,
MG


----------



## amitw

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i have been worrying for past few days as *some of the documents i uploaded on 09th and 10th of December, 2013 in visa application page still show "Required" status instead of "Received". However, the other documents i attached on or before 05th December, 2013 show "Received" status within 1 or days after uploading of them*.
> 
> *Below documents are showing "Required" status under "next steps" section.
> 
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Bank Statement
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Other (specify)
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Employment Contract
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Letter/Statement
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Pay slip
> *
> Please note that all these above documents are related to my current company. i can see all these documents available under "Attachments provided" section.
> 
> *Please could you tell me that whether this is normal or anything abnormal? Does this mean, case officer didn't access/download these documents? Or CO finds difficulties to access these documents? Does this mean CO didn't get satisfaction and initiated background verification*?
> 
> I even dropped an email to case officer on 12/12/2013 whether she got all documents i attached or not but didn't receive any response from her yet. Should i call her and ask whether she got all documents or do i need to send her these documents alone separately over email?
> 
> *Did anyone get visa grant with some documents under" next steps" showing "Required" status?*
> 
> Your prompt response is highly appreciated.
> 
> warm regards,
> sathiya


Hi,
It's normal, and it means the CO has not got to your docs yet. This happened to me too..
To be on safe side, simply send the same docs to CO attached in an email.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

just-curious said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Got my grant a few minutes ago. Had a wonderful time in this forum though didnt take much help from here since I used an agent due to certain issues I had with my case. Really satisfied with my agent very prompt & always explained things properly & never gave any false hopes. But nevertheless people in this forum are quite knowledgeable about things & hats off to selfless help extended by one & all to people in need for advice. Will try to contribute in future.
> 
> I am already in Australia for past 1.5 yrs & would love to help out people with their queries who are planning to come down in the near future. Thanks a lot to everyone in this forum & wishing all of visa aspirants best of luck.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C


hi just curious, 

i think its time change your username to more curious (ha ha ha) as you passed through a big hurdle to settle down in Australia. For sure, i feel like i got visa grant. am on cloud nine just for you, my friend. 










You deserve it buddy, and i wish you all the best for your future endeavors in Australia. 

For sure, you have to give me a grand party once we meet in Australia. 

Cheers!
Sathiya


----------



## ammu1983

Hi, 
I got my grant on 3rd december. I had applied on august 29th and my case was uncertain due to the controversy about new acs letter format. Anyway I included all my expariences and co didnot ask any additional proof. I started the process of pr on jan 2013, but unluckly the occupation ceiling reached for analyst programmer on may and my acs completed only a few days after that. Then another shock was the letter. My letter has the new terms and I was confused and started a lot of discussionsin this forum on that. A lot of poeple gave me confidence and a few discouraged. Anyway I had applied my eoi on 21st may just after I got acs letter. I didnot withdraw my eoi and waited till July 1st. I got adcitional 5 points for my experience on june and my points became 65. On July 1st I got my invitation but was in a dilemma due to the uncertainity and waited for 2 months to know what happens with others. A lot of poeple were getting grants including all their experiences and a lot were not, not sure about the reason whether acs result or not. I had to lodge my application on 30th august and at that time they increased the fee from 3060 to 5700 dollars. Anyway I didnot loose hope and decided to pay that excess amount and I applied on 29th august. When I looged in and started my process my payment was unsuccessfull due to some errors. Nobody was there to help me with that much money in one day. But there I got a help from my friend. He didnot hesitate to give his card details and I could apply on 29th. Then the waiting game started. On november 4th a co was allocated I was eager to open the mail box to know whether it is a rejection. But he asked for some documents which I already uploaded and my medicals. I had undergone for medicals on 8th november. And waited till december 3rd. But I was flying to india on that day and I couldnot check my mails. I was checking my mail every second From 29th august to 3rd december. But on 3rd december I couldnot check my mail and after reaching home I saw the mail and I got the grant as a result of my 1 year effort. But I am not overwhelmed as this one year wait is too long. But I am happy and re leaved. This is a long story......sorry for that.....and I would like to thank you all for your help......
Once you applied then be calm and patient.. and wait for co and then wait for the grant. Be prepared for the outcome, may be good or bad.....Apply only with true informations because I know poeple who got pr and while appliying citizenship, due to false statements and proof they had to leave australia forever. All the best to all.....
Regards
ammu


----------



## mithu93ku

Congrats *ammu1983*


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> I got my grant on 3rd december. I had applied on august 29th and my case was uncertain due to the controversy about new acs letter format. Anyway I included all my expariences and co didnot ask any additional proof. I started the process of pr on jan 2013, but unluckly the occupation ceiling reached for analyst programmer on may and my acs completed only a few days after that. Then another shock was the letter. My letter has the new terms and I was confused and started a lot of discussionsin this forum on that. A lot of poeple gave me confidence and a few discouraged. Anyway I had applied my eoi on 21st may just after I got acs letter. I didnot withdraw my eoi and waited till July 1st. I got adcitional 5 points for my experience on june and my points became 65. On July 1st I got my invitation but was in a dilemma due to the uncertainity and waited for 2 months to know what happens with others. A lot of poeple were getting grants including all their experiences and a lot were not, not sure about the reason whether acs result or not. I had to lodge my application on 30th august and at that time they increased the fee from 3060 to 5700 dollars. Anyway I didnot loose hope and decided to pay that excess amount and I applied on 29th august. When I looged in and started my process my payment was unsuccessfull due to some errors. Nobody was there to help me with that much money in one day. But there I got a help from my friend. He didnot hesitate to give his card details and I could apply on 29th. Then the waiting game started. On november 4th a co was allocated I was eager to open the mail box to know whether it is a rejection. But he asked for some documents which I already uploaded and my medicals. I had undergone for medicals on 8th november. And waited till december 3rd. But I was flying to india on that day and I couldnot check my mails. I was checking my mail every second From 29th august to 3rd december. But on 3rd december I couldnot check my mail and after reaching home I saw the mail and I got the grant as a result of my 1 year effort. But I am not overwhelmed as this one year wait is too long. But I happy and re leaved. This is a long story......sorry......but I would like to thank you all for your help......


hi ammu,

Many many congratulations and thanks a lot for sharing such an encouraging story with us. you are, certainly, deserved for it. my heartiest wishes and greetings for your better career prospects in Australia.










Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

mohit2903 said:


> Thanks Sathiya...I just recalled today in Form 80 I missed to write employer addresses as i just mentioned company names where i worked and all other information was filled ok. Do I need to update that as well or just leave it and wait for case officer to review and ask if needed.
> 
> Regards,
> MG


buddy, do uploading it right away mentioning the same in remarks column while uploading it on visa application's page. This may reduce the burden of case officer to send you an email requesting the same as they are, generally lazy (ha ha ha). Cheers!


----------



## mithu93ku

*sathiyaseelan* , Colorful and innovative way to congratulate . *Firetoy* was the initiator. Amazing


----------



## anthoney

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> I got my grant on 3rd december. I had applied on august 29th and my case was uncertain due to the controversy about new acs letter format. Anyway I included all my expariences and co didnot ask any additional proof. I started the process of pr on jan 2013, but unluckly the occupation ceiling reached for analyst programmer on may and my acs completed only a few days after that. Then another shock was the letter. My letter has the new terms and I was confused and started a lot of discussionsin this forum on that. A lot of poeple gave me confidence and a few discouraged. Anyway I had applied my eoi on 21st may just after I got acs letter. I didnot withdraw my eoi and waited till July 1st. I got adcitional 5 points for my experience on june and my points became 65. On July 1st I got my invitation but was in a dilemma due to the uncertainity and waited for 2 months to know what happens with others. A lot of poeple were getting grants including all their experiences and a lot were not, not sure about the reason whether acs result or not. I had to lodge my application on 30th august and at that time they increased the fee from 3060 to 5700 dollars. Anyway I didnot loose hope and decided to pay that excess amount and I applied on 29th august. When I looged in and started my process my payment was unsuccessfull due to some errors. Nobody was there to help me with that much money in one day. But there I got a help from my friend. He didnot hesitate to give his card details and I could apply on 29th. Then the waiting game started. On november 4th a co was allocated I was eager to open the mail box to know whether it is a rejection. But he asked for some documents which I already uploaded and my medicals. I had undergone for medicals on 8th november. And waited till december 3rd. But I was flying to india on that day and I couldnot check my mails. I was checking my mail every second From 29th august to 3rd december. But on 3rd december I couldnot check my mail and after reaching home I saw the mail and I got the grant as a result of my 1 year effort. But I am not overwhelmed as this one year wait is too long. But I happy and re leaved. This is a long story......sorry......but I would like to thank you all for your help......


Congratulations ammu1983.. patience and determination has reaped long-term happiness... All the best for your permanent stay in Australia


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi

I have filed the visa application and paid the visa. 

I have also submitted "My Health Declarations" form too and got TRN number.

Now, can i import the health dec form into my immi account ?

On health declaration form, can i click on "Organise my health exam" and take appointment ? My consultant is saying you should wait for CO to suggest you which all medical tests you should undergo.. please advise.


----------



## ammu1983

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats *ammu1983*


Thanks mithu.


----------



## mohit2903

I am onshore...


----------



## snarayan

Congratulations to all who've received their grants today. Go and have a blast this Christmas!!!!


Mithu sir - good to see you back


----------



## goodguy2

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> I got my grant on 3rd december. I had applied on august 29th and my case was uncertain due to the controversy about new acs letter format. Anyway I included all my expariences and co didnot ask any additional proof. I started the process of pr on jan 2013, but unluckly the occupation ceiling reached for analyst programmer on may and my acs completed only a few days after that. Then another shock was the letter. My letter has the new terms and I was confused and started a lot of discussionsin this forum on that. A lot of poeple gave me confidence and a few discouraged. Anyway I had applied my eoi on 21st may just after I got acs letter. I didnot withdraw my eoi and waited till July 1st. I got adcitional 5 points for my experience on june and my points became 65. On July 1st I got my invitation but was in a dilemma due to the uncertainity and waited for 2 months to know what happens with others. A lot of poeple were getting grants including all their experiences and a lot were not, not sure about the reason whether acs result or not. I had to lodge my application on 30th august and at that time they increased the fee from 3060 to 5700 dollars. Anyway I didnot loose hope and decided to pay that excess amount and I applied on 29th august. When I looged in and started my process my payment was unsuccessfull due to some errors. Nobody was there to help me with that much money in one day. But there I got a help from my friend. He didnot hesitate to give his card details and I could apply on 29th. Then the waiting game started. On november 4th a co was allocated I was eager to open the mail box to know whether it is a rejection. But he asked for some documents which I already uploaded and my medicals. I had undergone for medicals on 8th november. And waited till december 3rd. But I was flying to india on that day and I couldnot check my mails. I was checking my mail every second From 29th august to 3rd december. But on 3rd december I couldnot check my mail and after reaching home I saw the mail and I got the grant as a result of my 1 year effort. But I am not overwhelmed as this one year wait is too long. But I am happy and re leaved. This is a long story......sorry for that.....and I would like to thank you all for your help......
> Once you applied then be calm and patient.. and wait for co and then wait for the grant. Be prepared for the outcome, may be good or bad.....Apply only with true informations because I know poeple who got pr and while appliying citizenship, due to false statements and proof they had to leave australia forever. All the best to all.....
> Regards
> ammu



Interesting story.

Many congratulations on getting the grant. All the very best to you in “Great Southern Land”

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tarangoyal

BasCW said:


> Slow is an understatement, T2 is the slowest of all the teams!


 

You are right.. Lets see.. what happens now.. 

Hope there would have been an RTI for australia for more details  :twitch:


----------



## goodguy2

just-curious said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Got my grant a few minutes ago. Had a wonderful time in this forum though didnt take much help from here since I used an agent due to certain issues I had with my case. Really satisfied with my agent very prompt & always explained things properly & never gave any false hopes. But nevertheless people in this forum are quite knowledgeable about things & hats off to selfless help extended by one & all to people in need for advice. Will try to contribute in future.
> 
> I am already in Australia for past 1.5 yrs & would love to help out people with their queries who are planning to come down in the near future. Thanks a lot to everyone in this forum & wishing all of visa aspirants best of luck.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C



Hi just-curious,

Congratulations. U've done it. Happy for u.

Request u to kindly make a timeline/signature plz. Thanks.

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## irfan566

Guys any idea how soon i'll get my CO allocated? I have submitted my190 visa application on Dec-9, 2013. I have also submitted my PCC and Medicals. No sign of CO though! Worried!


----------



## baba123

Hi,

Seniors please comment and advise and tell me what are the chances of me getting the pr after this letter. Some have suggested to some links but did not got any clear picture 

Iam new to this forum heared much about forum from friends but not able to visit but today is a black day for me as i have received a mail from case officer that they have received adverse information in the routine processing of employment verification and also i have been informed that they will send me Natural Justice letter in january.

Unable to predict what could be the letter and what kind of information will be asked i have applied in august and got co in october team 2 and verification by phone in oct and after that no information monday i have sent mail for status and today i received the above response.

Seniors please comment on Natural Justice Letter and also did anyone faced the same situation and what could be the final outcome.

Need Advice


----------



## baba123

sendshaz said:


> Hello,
> Very sorry to heat that.Can u tell us the name of your CO?What did they ask your employer ?Your employer did not answer?Sorry to ask you many questions but I am really worried as verification has been done for me also on 3rd dec.No reply yet from CO.From which state do u belong to in India.Kindly reply.Thanks in advance....


RL team 2. Iam not sure what they asked but HR told that they have given the information which they are suppose to give as Dibp asked mainly about company profile don't know how to react on the letter which is going to come in January


----------



## msohaibkhan

iesus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today. Extremely happy to convey that i did it without any agent, got enormous amount of support from this forum. Read lovely stories of people reaching their, overcoming their fears and anxieties, did job searches for months/days and finally brought it the good news to the forum. I shared my fears as well many times here and got quick responses from unknown people calming me down and giving the moral support needed....please ignore weird sentences, i just got up, checked email and started writing in expat as i wanted my expatforum family to know second (1st was my wife.  without you guys, it would not have been such a smooth journey.....thanks all. Now the next phase begins, i plan to go in march..not sure if I should go to sydney to melbourne...i do not have a place to stay, not much money either......let' see how this goes. cheers!!





just-curious said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Got my grant a few minutes ago. Had a wonderful time in this forum though didnt take much help from here since I used an agent due to certain issues I had with my case. Really satisfied with my agent very prompt & always explained things properly & never gave any false hopes. But nevertheless people in this forum are quite knowledgeable about things & hats off to selfless help extended by one & all to people in need for advice. Will try to contribute in future.
> 
> I am already in Australia for past 1.5 yrs & would love to help out people with their queries who are planning to come down in the near future. Thanks a lot to everyone in this forum & wishing all of visa aspirants best of luck.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C





ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> I got my grant on 3rd december. I had applied on august 29th and my case was uncertain due to the controversy about new acs letter format. Anyway I included all my expariences and co didnot ask any additional proof. I started the process of pr on jan 2013, but unluckly the occupation ceiling reached for analyst programmer on may and my acs completed only a few days after that. Then another shock was the letter. My letter has the new terms and I was confused and started a lot of discussionsin this forum on that. A lot of poeple gave me confidence and a few discouraged. Anyway I had applied my eoi on 21st may just after I got acs letter. I didnot withdraw my eoi and waited till July 1st. I got adcitional 5 points for my experience on june and my points became 65. On July 1st I got my invitation but was in a dilemma due to the uncertainity and waited for 2 months to know what happens with others. A lot of poeple were getting grants including all their experiences and a lot were not, not sure about the reason whether acs result or not. I had to lodge my application on 30th august and at that time they increased the fee from 3060 to 5700 dollars. Anyway I didnot loose hope and decided to pay that excess amount and I applied on 29th august. When I looged in and started my process my payment was unsuccessfull due to some errors. Nobody was there to help me with that much money in one day. But there I got a help from my friend. He didnot hesitate to give his card details and I could apply on 29th. Then the waiting game started. On november 4th a co was allocated I was eager to open the mail box to know whether it is a rejection. But he asked for some documents which I already uploaded and my medicals. I had undergone for medicals on 8th november. And waited till december 3rd. But I was flying to india on that day and I couldnot check my mails. I was checking my mail every second From 29th august to 3rd december. But on 3rd december I couldnot check my mail and after reaching home I saw the mail and I got the grant as a result of my 1 year effort. But I am not overwhelmed as this one year wait is too long. But I am happy and re leaved. This is a long story......sorry for that.....and I would like to thank you all for your help......
> Once you applied then be calm and patient.. and wait for co and then wait for the grant. Be prepared for the outcome, may be good or bad.....Apply only with true informations because I know poeple who got pr and while appliying citizenship, due to false statements and proof they had to leave australia forever. All the best to all.....
> Regards
> ammu


Many congratulations


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi

I have filed the visa application and paid the visa. 

I have also submitted "My Health Declarations" form too and got TRN number.

Now, can i import the health dec form into my immi account ?

On health declaration form, can i click on "Organise my health exam" and take appointment ? My consultant is saying you should wait for CO to suggest you which all medical tests you should undergo.. please advise.


----------



## baba123

ssaditya said:


> Don't be panic it is just for the verification...they will give clear information about what happened in that letter if your employer didn't give proper response you will get this type of adverse reactions from co...just collect all the details of your employment and get declared from your colleague,give tax documents,bank statement and your ID card showing your designation,copy of your attendance from office this prove your work experience
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thank you for the reply and giving an idea what the letter it could be. Can I ask you did you come across with anybody having same issue and succeeded grant.


----------



## baba123

nectar_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dont panic.
> 
> Natural justice letter will detail out the adverse information they received and also will provide you 28 days to prove your genuinity.
> 
> see the below thread for more info...


Tank u very much for the reply and the link. I have followed the link but did not come across the final decision of dibp who have faced this kind of problem. Really frustrated about this.
Once again thanks for replying me imediately.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi
> 
> I have filed the visa application and paid the visa.
> 
> I have also submitted "My Health Declarations" form too and got TRN number.
> 
> Now, can i import the health dec form into my immi account ?
> 
> On health declaration form, can i click on "Organise my health exam" and take appointment ? My consultant is saying you should wait for CO to suggest you which all medical tests you should undergo.. please advise.


no, you don't need to wait for case officer to indicate your medical tests. You are misguided and the list of medical tests will be defined in e-medical referral letter. Case officer has other tasks to do like jogging or celebrating Christmas with (ha ha ha) and medical tests are common for all candidates who undergo medical examination. So, what are you waiting for?

go ahead with medical checkup by creating e-medical letter and appointment with nearby hospital. all the best for your medical exam.


----------



## BasCW

ammu1983 said:


> Hi,
> I got my grant on 3rd december. I had applied on august 29th and my case was uncertain due to the controversy about new acs letter format. Anyway I included all my expariences and co didnot ask any additional proof. I started the process of pr on jan 2013, but unluckly the occupation ceiling reached for analyst programmer on may and my acs completed only a few days after that. Then another shock was the letter. My letter has the new terms and I was confused and started a lot of discussionsin this forum on that. A lot of poeple gave me confidence and a few discouraged. Anyway I had applied my eoi on 21st may just after I got acs letter. I didnot withdraw my eoi and waited till July 1st. I got adcitional 5 points for my experience on june and my points became 65. On July 1st I got my invitation but was in a dilemma due to the uncertainity and waited for 2 months to know what happens with others. A lot of poeple were getting grants including all their experiences and a lot were not, not sure about the reason whether acs result or not. I had to lodge my application on 30th august and at that time they increased the fee from 3060 to 5700 dollars. Anyway I didnot loose hope and decided to pay that excess amount and I applied on 29th august. When I looged in and started my process my payment was unsuccessfull due to some errors. Nobody was there to help me with that much money in one day. But there I got a help from my friend. He didnot hesitate to give his card details and I could apply on 29th. Then the waiting game started. On november 4th a co was allocated I was eager to open the mail box to know whether it is a rejection. But he asked for some documents which I already uploaded and my medicals. I had undergone for medicals on 8th november. And waited till december 3rd. But I was flying to india on that day and I couldnot check my mails. I was checking my mail every second From 29th august to 3rd december. But on 3rd december I couldnot check my mail and after reaching home I saw the mail and I got the grant as a result of my 1 year effort. But I am not overwhelmed as this one year wait is too long. But I am happy and re leaved. This is a long story......sorry for that.....and I would like to thank you all for your help......
> Once you applied then be calm and patient.. and wait for co and then wait for the grant. Be prepared for the outcome, may be good or bad.....Apply only with true informations because I know poeple who got pr and while appliying citizenship, due to false statements and proof they had to leave australia forever. All the best to all.....
> Regards
> ammu


Congratulations, a well deserved one!


----------



## olways

baba123 said:


> Tank u very much for the reply and the link. I have followed the link but did not come across the final decision of dibp who have faced this kind of problem. Really frustrated about this.
> Once again thanks for replying me imediately.


Baba123,

What is the size of your company/organization? I do not understand why would they get adverse info pertaining to your employment. Are you working in a small/privately owned company?


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi
> 
> I have filed the visa application and paid the visa.
> 
> I have also submitted "My Health Declarations" form too and got TRN number.
> 
> Now, can i import the health dec form into my immi account ?
> 
> On health declaration form, can i click on "Organise my health exam" and take appointment ? My consultant is saying you should wait for CO to suggest you which all medical tests you should undergo.. please advise.



Hi Ratnesh, 

Medicals via My Health declaration should be done before you lodge your visa. Why did you lodge your visa before doing your medicals as you have opted for my health declaration. It clearly states the following with regards to My Health Declarations:

"My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application."

"If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application"

Link here:

My Health Declarations


----------



## Sai2Aus

May I know under which 'Document Type' the PCC should be uploaded ?

1. Overseas Police Clearance - National
2. Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local

Thanks


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

snarayan said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> 
> Medicals via My Health declaration should be done before you lodge your visa. Why did you lodge your visa before doing your medicals as you have opted for my health declaration. It clearly states the following with regards to My Health Declarations:
> 
> "My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application."
> 
> "If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application"
> 
> Link here:
> 
> My Health Declarations


Thats mistake on my part    
what shall i do ?? will it effect my visa application ?


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thats mistake on my part
> what shall i do ?? will it effect my visa application ?


It says it will delay your application process. However, don't worry as you can clarify this once CO is allocated. If I were you, in this case, I would wait for CO to be allocated before undertaking medicals. 

you should have done it the usual way. i.e. once you lodge your application, you will have a link "Organise health checks" and you could have generated Hap ID with that. 

Now you are in a state where you have 2 TRNs, one for your health and one for your visa application. So I would advice you to wait for your CO. 

Any one who has been through this phase probably can help you.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

snarayan said:


> It says it will delay your application process. However, don't worry as you can clarify this once CO is allocated. If I were you, in this case, I would wait for CO to be allocated before undertaking medicals.
> 
> you should have done it the usual way. i.e. once you lodge your application, you will have a link "Organise health checks" and you could have generated Hap ID with that.
> 
> Now you are in a state where you have 2 TRNs, one for your health and one for your visa application. So I would advice you to wait for your CO.
> 
> Any one who has been through this phase probably can help you.


I guess I acted over smart and did this mistake  .. should have listened to consultant.. 

Will wait for CO and clarify with him regarding this thing .. hope everything goes smooth. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitw

Sai2Aus said:


> May I know under which 'Document Type' the PCC should be uploaded ?
> 
> 1. Overseas Police Clearance - National
> 2. Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local
> 
> Thanks


For Indian PCC:
Overseas Police Clearance - National


----------



## sumdur

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my grant today Thanks for all you're help and support...
> 
> Good luck to everyone who are waiting for the visa..
> 
> thanks
> 
> sathish


Congrats Sathish


----------



## sendshaz

S


baba123 said:


> Tank u very much for the reply and the link. I have followed the link but did not come across the final decision of dibp who have faced this kind of problem. Really frustrated about this.
> Once again thanks for replying me imediately.


Baba123,
My cois alsoRL .Dint you get a call from AHC?What do you think exactly went wrong?How many years exp r u claiming?Pls reply as it will ne a help for me.Thanjs.


----------



## Sai2Aus

amitw said:


> For Indian PCC:
> Overseas Police Clearance - National


Thanks Amit..


----------



## Luqman

Dear All, 

Below are my time lines 

60 pts/ Visa 190 Lodge/all documents uploaded : Oct 6, 2013
Form80/medical/PCC request from CO : Nov 27, 2013
Form 1022 to add new baby : Nov 27,2013
Medical/PCC/form80 submission for me, my wife and one kid : December 1, 2013
New baby added confirmed by CO with HAP ID : December 16, 2013
Medical for new baby : December 16, 2013

Grant : Waiting

Do you guys think our documents have been finalized by looking at above sequences ? 
how long it would take more to finally receive the golden email. Any predictions ?


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thats mistake on my part
> what shall i do ?? will it effect my visa application ?


Ratnesh, dont worry.. wait for CO.. he will surely give you the hap id. why didnt your agent tell you that you have to di the medical test and then file visa application? 

Wasnt he aware of this?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Ratnesh, dont worry.. wait for CO.. he will surely give you the hap id. why didnt your agent tell you that you have to di the medical test and then file visa application?
> 
> Wasnt he aware of this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi Sai, my consultant was not aware that we can do medicals before lodging the visa... i did it on my own .. they usually follow the standard process .. god.. i am so stupid


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Sai, my consultant was not aware that we can do medicals before lodging the visa... i did it on my own .. they usually follow the standard process .. god.. i am so stupid


Sathyaseelan has asked you to go for medicals.. is that not possible? Are you not able to generate an HAP id?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Sathyaseelan has asked you to go for medicals.. is that not possible? Are you not able to generate an HAP id?


I am able to generate the HAP ID. What shall i Do ? shall i do medicals or wait for CO to clear the dual TRN confusion ?


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I am able to generate the HAP ID. What shall i Do ? shall i do medicals or wait for CO to clear the dual TRN confusion ?


Ratnesh, read this thread for better clarity

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...k-india-police-clearance-certificate-pcc.html

Peanut, could you please clarify ratnesh's doubt. He has completed MHD but has lodged his visa before attending medicals. There are now two trns for him. Is this an issue? Please advice.


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

Is anyone got grant from Brisbane team 33 case officer DC everything done medical etc. still wating??? Baby medical update on 17 December?? Still wating for golden grant hope soon plz reply


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> Ratnesh, read this thread for better clarity
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...k-india-police-clearance-certificate-pcc.html
> 
> Peanut, could you please clarify ratnesh's doubt. He has completed MHD but has lodged his visa before attending medicals. There are now two trns for him. Is this an issue? Please advice.


I really cannot say for sure. I would suggest him to wait for CO to get clarity since what we say is pure speculation and cannot be taken as 100% accurate. It's better to wait for CO's instruction instead of spending money on medicals which may or may not be accepted.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I am able to generate the HAP ID. What shall i Do ? shall i do medicals or wait for CO to clear the dual TRN confusion ?


Sorry Ratnesh.. I dont have an answer for this. Let seniors help you.

But you can check whether you can cancel the MHD and proceed with the HAP created after lodging Visa..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

peanut48 said:


> I really cannot say for sure. I would suggest him to wait for CO to get clarity since what we say is pure speculation and cannot be taken as 100% accurate. It's better to wait for CO's instruction instead of spending money on medicals which may or may not be accepted.


Thanks for this. Will it effect my visa application ?


----------



## peanut48

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks for this. Will it effect my visa application ?


No it will not. Just might need to wait for CO's instructions before proceeding. Forget this now.


----------



## peanut48

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks for this. Will it effect my visa application ?


Do you have the HAP id from My Health Declarations? You can log into:

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

And see what you are getting.

Before medicals it said print referral letter, after medicals it says print information sheet.

Also when lodging visa, I had to mention the details and include my HAP id in the form, if you have not done so then I think you have no choice but to wait for CO.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

peanut48 said:


> Do you have the HAP id from My Health Declarations? You can log into:
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> And see what you are getting.
> 
> Before medicals it said print referral letter, after medicals it says print information sheet.
> 
> Also when lodging visa, I had to mention the details and include my HAP id in the form, if you have not done so then I think you have no choice but to wait for CO.


While lodging visa I never mentioned my HAP id. So, will wait for CO to clarify this situation ..


----------



## snarayan

Good to see people helping each other to untie the knots. 

Ratnesh- at this point just relax and wait for case officer. You cannot do much at this time as it's now not in your control. But I am sure there will be no impact on your visa application as this is just an administrative error.

Peanut - thank you for helping out here. I am certain this will be very useful for people who are planning to take the MHD route.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

snarayan said:


> Good to see people helping each other to untie the knots.
> 
> Ratnesh- at this point just relax and wait for case officer. You cannot do much at this time as it's now not in your control. But I am sure there will be no impact on your visa application as this is just an administrative error.
> 
> Peanut - thank you for helping out here. I am certain this will be very useful for people who are planning to take the MHD route.


Agree with you snarayan. I am glad to receive help from people over here.


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> Good to see people helping each other to untie the knots.
> 
> Ratnesh- at this point just relax and wait for case officer. You cannot do much at this time as it's now not in your control. But I am sure there will be no impact on your visa application as this is just an administrative error.
> 
> Peanut - thank you for helping out here. I am certain this will be very useful for people who are planning to take the MHD route.


No problem! We all needed help sometime at some point. It's time to pay it forward.

To make it clear for others:

If you want to do your medicals before lodging visa follow this:
1. Go to My Health Declarations, generate HAP ID
2. Go finish your medicals
3. Lodge visa and include HAP ID details in the form

If you do not follow the above steps please do not finish medicals without CO's instruction.

This system was introduced recently and we do not know if there is any solution if these steps are not followed.

Good luck to all!


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> No problem! We all needed help sometime at some point. It's time to pay if forward.
> 
> To make it clear for others:
> 
> If you want to do your medicals before lodging visa follow this:
> 1. Go to My Health Declarations, generate HAP ID
> 2. Go finish your medicals
> 3. Lodge visa and include HAP ID details in the form
> 
> If you do not follow the above steps please do not finish medicals without CO's instruction.
> 
> This system was introduced recently and we do not know if there is any solution if these steps are not followed.
> 
> Good luck to all!



Just to add to what peanut has specified.

You can always take the conventional route of lodging your visa application and then clicking the organise health checks link and then completing your medicals. You need not wait for your co.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

peanut48 said:


> No problem! We all needed help sometime at some point. It's time to pay if forward.
> 
> To make it clear for others:
> 
> If you want to do your medicals before lodging visa follow this:
> 1. Go to My Health Declarations, generate HAP ID
> 2. Go finish your medicals
> 3. Lodge visa and include HAP ID details in the form
> 
> If you do not follow the above steps please do not finish medicals without CO's instruction.
> 
> This system was introduced recently and we do not know if there is any solution if these steps are not followed.
> 
> Good luck to all!


Is there any possibility that CO only follow lead of visa application TRN and does not come to know about MHD TRN ? coz I have not provided any details of MHD TRN in my visa application. i believe both TRNs are unique and have not details of each other.


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Is there any possibility that CO only follow lead of visa application TRN and does not come to know about MHD TRN ? coz I have not provided any details of MHD TRN in my visa application. i believe both TRNs are unique and have not details of each other.


But you have specified your passport number and dob on both MHD and visa application. So there is obviously a link. Without a reason, they wouldn't mention not to do medicals after applying for visa if you are taking the MHD route.

So I would suggest, don't do anything unnecessarily until you hear from your co.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

snarayan said:


> But you have specified your passport number and dob on both MHD and visa application. So there is obviously a link. Without a reason, they wouldn't mention not to do medicals after applying for visa if you are taking the MHD route.
> 
> So I would suggest, don't do anything unnecessarily until you hear from your co.


Yes, I understand. Wont be anything now .. waiting for CO ... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jerry9

*By the Grace of Almighty, I have got my grant today* :xmasunwrap: .I am exteremly thankful to my CO and this forum for the 
support and guidance.I have read beautiful stories about people gettting their dreams come true ...Finally the day has come when
my dream has come true.This is the Best Christmas and New Year's gift :xmasunwrap: :xmassnow: ever. I will continue to be an active member on this forum. I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary information & with their kind words during this long waiting period. 
My BIG THANK YOU to *Firetoy, snarayan,sathiyaseelan, felix2020,mithu93ku, tarangoyal, Ben10,Rushi,Goodguy2, deepajose,Jango911, Sai2Aus, pardee* for their never ending support provided on this forum. You guys are doing wonderful job. 
Apologies if I have missed anyone.

Wishing speedy grants to ,*deepajose,pardee,Sai2Aus,sathiyaseelan,snarayan,Piyutel,HarryAdd,coolbuddy2013,akshay1229,Amitso,
Rikki15,DesiTadka,murali2706,amitk0703 .
*

*Wishing all expats Merry Christmas & A Very Happy New Year!*

Thanks & Regards
Jerry9


----------



## DesiTadka

Really happy to hear this... 



jerry9 said:


> *By the Grace of Almighty I got my grant today*. I am exteremly thankful to my CO and this forum for the
> support and guidance.I have read beautiful stories about people gettting their dreams come true ...Finally the day has come when
> my dreams has come true.This is the Best Christmas and New Year's gift :xmasunwrap: :xmassnow: :santa ever. I will continue to be an active member on this forum. I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary information & with their kind words during this long waiting period.
> My BIG THANK YOU to *Firetoy, snarayan,sathiyaseelan, felix2020,mithu93ku, tarangoyal, Ben10,Rushi,Goodguy2, deepajose,Jango911, Sai2Aus, pardee* for their never ending support provided on this forum. You guys are doing wonderful job.
> Apologies if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Wishing speedy grants to deepajose ,*pardee,Sai2Aus,sathiyaseelan,snarayan,Piyutel,HarryAdd,coolbuddy2013,akshay1229,Amitso,Rikki15,DesiTadka,murali2706,amitk0703 .
> *
> 
> *Wishing all expats Merry Christmas & A Very Happy New Year!*
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Jerry9


----------



## goodguy2

*Congrats*



jerry9 said:


> *By the Grace of Almighty, I have got my grant today* :xmasunwrap: .I am exteremly thankful to my CO and this forum for the
> support and guidance.I have read beautiful stories about people gettting their dreams come true ...Finally the day has come when
> my dreams has come true.This is the Best Christmas and New Year's gift :xmasunwrap: :xmassnow: ever. I will continue to be an active member on this forum. I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary information & with their kind words during this long waiting period.
> My BIG THANK YOU to *Firetoy, snarayan,sathiyaseelan, felix2020,mithu93ku, tarangoyal, Ben10,Rushi,Goodguy2, deepajose,Jango911, Sai2Aus, pardee* for their never ending support provided on this forum. You guys are doing wonderful job.
> Apologies if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Wishing speedy grants to ,*deepajose,pardee,Sai2Aus,sathiyaseelan,snarayan,Piyutel,HarryAdd,coolbuddy2013,akshay1229,Amitso,Rikki15,DesiTadka,murali2706,amitk0703 .
> *
> 
> *Wishing all expats Merry Christmas & A Very Happy New Year!*
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Jerry9




Congrats jerry9,

U rock :thumb:

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## snarayan

jerry9 said:


> *By the Grace of Almighty, I have got my grant today* :xmasunwrap: .I am exteremly thankful to my CO and this forum for the
> support and guidance.I have read beautiful stories about people gettting their dreams come true ...Finally the day has come when
> my dream has come true.This is the Best Christmas and New Year's gift :xmasunwrap: :xmassnow: ever. I will continue to be an active member on this forum. I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary information & with their kind words during this long waiting period.
> My BIG THANK YOU to *Firetoy, snarayan,sathiyaseelan, felix2020,mithu93ku, tarangoyal, Ben10,Rushi,Goodguy2, deepajose,Jango911, Sai2Aus, pardee* for their never ending support provided on this forum. You guys are doing wonderful job.
> Apologies if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Wishing speedy grants to ,*deepajose,pardee,Sai2Aus,sathiyaseelan,snarayan,Piyutel,HarryAdd,coolbuddy2013,akshay1229,Amitso,
> Rikki15,DesiTadka,murali2706,amitk0703 .
> *
> 
> *Wishing all expats Merry Christmas & A Very Happy New Year!*
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Jerry9


Congratulations!!! This is the best Christmas and new year present ever. Enjoy the every moment of this success because you have miles to go.


----------



## ozleo

Ratnesh - If I am understanding the situation correctly then can you not try and get the HAP ID and medical TRN number replaced instead of visa TRN in emedical by the hospital/doctor from where you got your medicals done...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

ozleo said:


> Ratnesh - If I am understanding the situation correctly then can you not try and get the HAP ID and medical TRN number replaced instead of visa TRN in emedical by the hospital/doctor from where you got your medicals done...


I have not done the medicals.. i raised MHD but could not get medicals done..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jerry9 said:


> *By the Grace of Almighty, I have got my grant today* :xmasunwrap: .I am exteremly thankful to my CO and this forum for the
> support and guidance.I have read beautiful stories about people gettting their dreams come true ...Finally the day has come when
> my dream has come true.This is the Best Christmas and New Year's gift :xmasunwrap: :xmassnow: ever. I will continue to be an active member on this forum. I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary information & with their kind words during this long waiting period.
> My BIG THANK YOU to *Firetoy, snarayan,sathiyaseelan, felix2020,mithu93ku, tarangoyal, Ben10,Rushi,Goodguy2, deepajose,Jango911, Sai2Aus, pardee* for their never ending support provided on this forum. You guys are doing wonderful job.
> Apologies if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Wishing speedy grants to ,*deepajose,pardee,Sai2Aus,sathiyaseelan,snarayan,Piyutel,HarryAdd,coolbuddy2013,akshay1229,Amitso,
> Rikki15,DesiTadka,murali2706,amitk0703 .
> *
> 
> *Wishing all expats Merry Christmas & A Very Happy New Year!*
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Jerry9


hi jerry,

tons and tons of congratulations buddy and thanks a lot for recognizing my name there. 










All the very best for your future endeavors in Australia. 

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## Sai2Aus

jerry9 said:


> By the Grace of Almighty, I have got my grant today :xmasunwrap: .I am exteremly thankful to my CO and this forum for the
> support and guidance.I have read beautiful stories about people gettting their dreams come true ...Finally the day has come when
> my dream has come true.This is the Best Christmas and New Year's gift :xmasunwrap: :xmassnow: ever. I will continue to be an active member on this forum. I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary information & with their kind words during this long waiting period.
> My BIG THANK YOU to Firetoy, snarayan,sathiyaseelan, felix2020,mithu93ku, tarangoyal, Ben10,Rushi,Goodguy2, deepajose,Jango911, Sai2Aus, pardee for their never ending support provided on this forum. You guys are doing wonderful job.
> Apologies if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Wishing speedy grants to ,deepajose,pardee,Sai2Aus,sathiyaseelan,snarayan,Piyutel,HarryAdd,coolbuddy2013,akshay1229,Amitso,
> Rikki15,DesiTadka,murali2706,amitk0703 .
> 
> 
> Wishing all expats Merry Christmas & A Very Happy New Year!
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Jerry9


Hi jerry,

Very very happy for you.. Christmas and new year gift has already reached you.. Party hard and enjoy.. 









Thanks for your wishes friend.. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Jango911

jerry9 said:


> *By the Grace of Almighty, I have got my grant today* :xmasunwrap: .I am exteremly thankful to my CO and this forum for the
> support and guidance.I have read beautiful stories about people gettting their dreams come true ...Finally the day has come when
> my dream has come true.This is the Best Christmas and New Year's gift :xmasunwrap: :xmassnow: ever. I will continue to be an active member on this forum. I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary information & with their kind words during this long waiting period.
> My BIG THANK YOU to *Firetoy, snarayan,sathiyaseelan, felix2020,mithu93ku, tarangoyal, Ben10,Rushi,Goodguy2, deepajose,Jango911, Sai2Aus, pardee* for their never ending support provided on this forum. You guys are doing wonderful job.
> Apologies if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Wishing speedy grants to ,*deepajose,pardee,Sai2Aus,sathiyaseelan,snarayan,Piyutel,HarryAdd,coolbuddy2013,akshay1229,Amitso,
> Rikki15,DesiTadka,murali2706,amitk0703 .
> *
> 
> *Wishing all expats Merry Christmas & A Very Happy New Year!*
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Jerry9



Jerry 9, so happy for you man . . . All the best n wish u a beautiful life ahead


----------



## rjx

Called DIBP this afternoon to inquire about the status of my visa application. Waited 15 mins for someone to answer. She told me that I've been allocated a CO from Team 7 Adelaide on December 5. Any info about this team?


----------



## msohaibkhan

jerry9 said:


> *By the Grace of Almighty, I have got my grant today* :xmasunwrap: .I am exteremly thankful to my CO and this forum for the
> support and guidance.I have read beautiful stories about people gettting their dreams come true ...Finally the day has come when
> my dream has come true.This is the Best Christmas and New Year's gift :xmasunwrap: :xmassnow: ever. I will continue to be an active member on this forum. I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary information & with their kind words during this long waiting period.
> My BIG THANK YOU to *Firetoy, snarayan,sathiyaseelan, felix2020,mithu93ku, tarangoyal, Ben10,Rushi,Goodguy2, deepajose,Jango911, Sai2Aus, pardee* for their never ending support provided on this forum. You guys are doing wonderful job.
> Apologies if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Wishing speedy grants to ,*deepajose,pardee,Sai2Aus,sathiyaseelan,snarayan,Piyutel,HarryAdd,coolbuddy2013,akshay1229,Amitso,
> Rikki15,DesiTadka,murali2706,amitk0703 .
> *
> 
> *Wishing all expats Merry Christmas & A Very Happy New Year!*
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Jerry9


Congratulations friend


----------



## murali2706

jerry9 said:


> *By the Grace of Almighty, I have got my grant today* :xmasunwrap: .I am exteremly thankful to my CO and this forum for the
> support and guidance.I have read beautiful stories about people gettting their dreams come true ...Finally the day has come when
> my dream has come true.This is the Best Christmas and New Year's gift :xmasunwrap: :xmassnow: ever. I will continue to be an active member on this forum. I would like to thanks those who helped me with necessary information & with their kind words during this long waiting period.
> My BIG THANK YOU to *Firetoy, snarayan,sathiyaseelan, felix2020,mithu93ku, tarangoyal, Ben10,Rushi,Goodguy2, deepajose,Jango911, Sai2Aus, pardee* for their never ending support provided on this forum. You guys are doing wonderful job.
> Apologies if I have missed anyone.
> 
> Wishing speedy grants to ,*deepajose,pardee,Sai2Aus,sathiyaseelan,snarayan,Piyutel,HarryAdd,coolbuddy2013,akshay1229,Amitso,
> Rikki15,DesiTadka,murali2706,amitk0703 .
> *
> 
> *Wishing all expats Merry Christmas & A Very Happy New Year!*
> 
> Thanks & Regards
> Jerry9



Congrats Jerry.Its time to be Merry.Nice way to celebrate the weekend and christmas


----------



## Sai2Aus

I had provided my business card which had my previous office address.few months back I had to move to another branch. Now the address and contact no is changed. What can I do? I have not got the new business card still. As this is vacation time getting the new card will be delayed.. 

Please shed some light on this..


----------



## tarangoyal

Sai2Aus said:


> I had provided my business card which had my previous office address.few months back I had to move to another branch. Now the address and contact no is changed. What can I do? I have not got the new business card still. As this is vacation time getting the new card will be delayed..
> 
> Please shed some light on this..


Shouldn't be a problem.. offices get moved, changed.. people changes branch.. shouldn't be a problem in verification if that is your question. Is there someone in the old office who can provide details of your new job location if contacted?


----------



## OZHope

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Sai, my consultant was not aware that we can do medicals before lodging the visa... i did it on my own .. they usually follow the standard process .. god.. i am so stupid


Don't worry please. It'll be cross referenced and update to your application by Adelaide team 13. They actually do the initial assessment and then send it to the CO. It'll not cause any harm to your visa grant decision.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

I uploaded the docs on website yesterday. Still status is Required. How much time it take to change status from Required to Received ?


----------



## Luqman

Luqman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Below are my time lines
> 
> 60 pts/ Visa 190 Lodge/all documents uploaded : Oct 6, 2013
> Form80/medical/PCC request from CO : Nov 27, 2013
> Form 1022 to add new baby : Nov 27,2013
> Medical/PCC/form80 submission for me, my wife and one kid : December 1, 2013
> New baby added confirmed by CO with HAP ID : December 16, 2013
> Medical for new baby : December 16, 2013
> 
> Grant : Waiting
> 
> Do you guys think our documents have been finalized by looking at above sequences ?
> how long it would take more to finally receive the golden email. Any predictions ?



Any one to relax me on this ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

How does CO contact applicant ? Does CO directly email or via immi account ?


----------



## mithu93ku

snarayan said:


> Congratulations to all who've received their grants today. Go and have a blast this Christmas!!!!
> 
> 
> Mithu sir - good to see you back


Thank you.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> How does CO contact applicant ? Does CO directly email or via immi account ?


case officer directly email you on the given email id in visa application. You will get the list of documents anything is needed. you may even reply to him regarding your situation or call him to get the correct way of doing medicals as yours is somewhat complicated.


----------



## Sunlight11

Guys Please Kindly update your Team and CO on the Excel sheet ...

*Snarayan
RajXetri
maddy84
rigty
samkalu
sdpeter
Sathiyaseelana
SAM
au applicant
hrsid
dippradhan
SUJITH singh
KDTH Kumar
Moaiz_BD
Pardee*

Thanks..


----------



## samkalu

Sunlight11 said:


> Guys Please Kindly update your Team and CO on the Excel sheet ...
> 
> Snarayan
> RajXetri
> maddy84
> rigty
> samkalu
> sdpeter
> Sathiyaseelana
> SAM
> au applicant
> hrsid
> dippradhan
> SUJITH singh
> KDTH Kumar
> Moaiz_BD
> Pardee
> 
> Thanks..


Iam with jc under bisbane.team34. For some reason the excel doesn't seem to get updated.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sunlight11 said:


> Guys Please Kindly update your Team and CO on the Excel sheet ...
> 
> *Snarayan
> RajXetri
> maddy84
> rigty
> samkalu
> sdpeter
> Sathiyaseelana
> SAM
> au applicant
> hrsid
> dippradhan
> SUJITH singh
> KDTH Kumar
> Moaiz_BD
> Pardee*
> 
> Thanks..


hi buddy, i missed only team details although i entered case officer's initials. Now, i also filled in the team's details as well. You have very good eyes, seems to me. (ha ha ha).
Hope we all will get visa grants very soon..


----------



## peanut48

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, i missed only team details although i entered case officer's initials. Now, i also filled in the team's details as well. You have very good eyes, seems to me. (ha ha ha).
> Hope we all will get visa grants very soon..


Hi Sathiya

Since you are from Chennai, I assume you did your medicals at the Apollo Health Centre in greams road since its the only option for Chennai.

Can you tell me how long after your medicals did they upload the results to DIBP?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

peanut48 said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> Since you are from Chennai, I assume you did your medicals at the Apollo Health Centre in greams road since its the only option for Chennai.
> 
> Can you tell me how long after your medicals did they upload the results to DIBP?


hi buddy, sorry i am presently working in udaipur and took my medical exam in Ahmedabad and my results were uploaded within 2 working days after my medical check up. Moreover, i am not from Chennai but from Tiruchirapalli. within 3-4 working days at max, the hospital should upload it online.


----------



## nupur

hi i am new this forum....i am waiting for an allocation of CO.....keeping fingers crossed..

Does anyone know that when a CO is assigned to you,how longer does it take for him to grant a visa??Also on which dates will the immg department will be closed for christmas...

IELTS band 7,EOI positive on 28th 2013,invitation 28th oct 2013,lodged 14nov 2013,visa grant ??????awaited


----------



## nupur

Also i would like to know what kind of verification will the CO will do..:hat:.and do they always perform these necessary verifications or does it depend on case to case


----------



## mithu93ku

nupur said:


> Also i would like to know what kind of verification will the CO will do..:hat:.and do they always perform these necessary verifications or does it depend on case to case


Mostly case to case depends on CO. Another option is randomly selected application.


----------



## whatdoumean

Guys - Need your help.
I have a subclass 190 visa nominated by NSW, and I have to figure out to get a visa for my gf. We plan to get married in late 2014, and don't want to live apart post marriage.

She has an MCA degree and about 7 years experience as a software tester. Her profile also included some experience as a Business Analyst. 

To my knowledge NSW is not sponsoring any ICT majors at this time. I have been looking at the 189 SOL, and believe 261111 would be a good option for her. If she starts her process in January, I think she should be done by mid august tops provided all the paperwork is good, and everything is front loaded.

Do ya'll have any other suggestions? Any help would be appreciated.

Much thanks!


----------



## Luqman

Luqman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Below are my time lines
> 
> 60 pts/ Visa 190 Lodge/all documents uploaded : Oct 6, 2013
> Form80/medical/PCC request from CO : Nov 27, 2013
> Form 1022 to add new baby : Nov 27,2013
> Medical/PCC/form80 submission for me, my wife and one kid : December 1, 2013
> New baby added confirmed by CO with HAP ID : December 16, 2013
> Medical for new baby : December 16, 2013
> 
> Grant : Waiting
> 
> Do you guys think our documents have been finalized by looking at above sequences ?
> how long it would take more to finally receive the golden email. Any predictions ??


Is there some one who can reply to above questions please.


----------



## olways

ratnesh.nagori said:


> How does CO contact applicant ? Does CO directly email or via immi account ?


CO sends email to the email address that you have specified in your application.


----------



## olways

Luqman said:


> Is there some one who can reply to above questions please.


Bro, I think your visa is on its way. You may get it as soon as next week or the beginning of 2014.


----------



## just-curious

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi just curious,
> 
> i think its time change your username to more curious (ha ha ha) as you passed through a big hurdle to settle down in Australia. For sure, i feel like i got visa grant. am on cloud nine just for you, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deserve it buddy, and i wish you all the best for your future endeavors in Australia.
> 
> For sure, you have to give me a grand party once we meet in Australia.
> 
> Cheers!
> Sathiya


Hi Saathiya ,

Thanks for your help n support & cheerful encouragement. Now I should change to no more curious as everything is done. Yes surely we can met up once you r here have a party. Wishing u a speedy grant.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## just-curious

goodguy2 said:


> Hi just-curious,
> 
> Congratulations. U've done it. Happy for u.
> 
> Request u to kindly make a timeline/signature plz. Thanks.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> Thank you all with for the congrats & best wishes.
> Apologies in advance for writing a long story but just couldn't help but share such a amazing action packed journey of 3.5 odd months. A journey of despair to hope to achievement.
> 
> My timeline & whole story is as follows.
> 
> On 457 since June 2012.
> Lost job in Sep 2013 with 457 with clause 2 leave country within 90 days which was earlier 28 days (Changed on July 2013)
> Suddenly woke up in early september & our family of three decided to file for PR having a wild hope of not having to leave the country.
> Did research work on the internet in early september for ways & means to get PR.
> Chalked out a plan & discussed with 3 different agents about accuracy & possibilities with that plan.
> One replied in negative & other two said is theoretically possible but not practically. Decided to plunge with lawyer 1. Reason for using lawyer was that time was a luxury which I did not have. I just had to file for PR within 3 months. To top it all I was turning 40 on 7 Nov & straightaway losing 10 points for EOI.
> My challenges:
> 1) Have to get Band 7 in IELTS in one go.
> 2) Have to get skill assessed by EA within maximum of 2 weeks time.
> 3) Have to be invited on the 4th Nov round of EOI.
> 4) On studying EOI reports I calculated for my skill of Engineering Technologist ( which was being allocated on Pro rata basis) there are 4-5 invitations per round with cut of at 70points making my chances of invite on 4th of Nov bleak.
> 
> My Achievements:
> 1) IELTS test done on 21st of Sep.
> 2) Results with overall 8 & individual 7 each on 4th of Oct.
> 3) EA skill assessment applied on 4th of Oct.
> 4) EA positive results on 18th of Oct.
> 5) EOI applied on 18th of Oct with 70 points.
> 6) Received invite on the 4th of Nov.
> 7) Filed for 189 visa on 6th of Nov.
> 8) Medicals done on 2nd of Dec & uploaded by centre on 4th of Dec.
> 9) PCC of India & Australia were done in 2 weeks time since dates are irrelevant I am not mentioning it.
> 10) CO allocated from Team 33 Brisbane & majority of docs requested on 12th Nov.
> My agent said that he usually uploads all docs to Case officer through email directly since on the DIBP online system many times uploaded docs are not received by case officer. So why do the double effort with so many docs.
> 11) All requested docs uploaded on 17th of Dec.
> 12) Visa granted on 20th of Dec.
> 
> Hope I have not bored you guys & hope this can inspire people to have faith & believe in yourself. Never lose focus on what you have set to achieve & believe in it with conviction & it will surely fall in your lap. Yes the journey may be tough & road full of thorns but your strong will power only will take you to your goal.
> 
> Cheers
> No More Curious


----------



## JJ_TN

Hi All,

Finally I have been allocated to a CO but the Operator neither told me the CO details nor the Team Details. She said those details cannot be revealed. Just wondering how others are able to get the details!

Anyway, am little relaxed now that atleast CO Allocation is done! Hope to get a good news soon!


----------



## svspavan

Hi Friends,

Had a bad experience during payment of my Visa Fee for 189 Visa. I got a HDFC Forex plus multi-currency card and tried payment using the same. The payment was not accepted and the transaction returned an error with the comment declined. I tried contacting the HDFC CC, who promptly confirmed that the system returned an error suggesting invalid usage of card. This, according to them signifies that the card cannot be used for this transaction of paying the Visa fee. Please reconsider if anyone of you is planning to use this type of card for the Visa fee payment. I have to now loose some money due to the difference in buying and selling cost of the AUD with HDFC  . I finally had to pay it using a friend's credit card. Please let me know if someone was able to use this type of card to pay the Visa fee.


----------



## 2013

Any CO allocations for Dec applicants ??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## goodguy2

just-curious said:


> goodguy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi just-curious,
> 
> Congratulations. U've done it. Happy for u.
> 
> Request u to kindly make a timeline/signature plz. Thanks.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> Thank you all with for the congrats & best wishes.
> Apologies in advance for writing a long story but just couldn't help but share such a amazing action packed journey of 3.5 odd months. A journey of despair to hope to achievement.
> 
> My timeline & whole story is as follows.
> 
> On 457 since June 2012.
> Lost job in Sep 2013 with 457 with clause 2 leave country within 90 days which was earlier 28 days (Changed on July 2013)
> Suddenly woke up in early september & our family of three decided to file for PR having a wild hope of not having to leave the country.
> Did research work on the internet in early september for ways & means to get PR.
> Chalked out a plan & discussed with 3 different agents about accuracy & possibilities with that plan.
> One replied in negative & other two said is theoretically possible but not practically. Decided to plunge with lawyer 1. Reason for using lawyer was that time was a luxury which I did not have. I just had to file for PR within 3 months. To top it all I was turning 40 on 7 Nov & straightaway losing 10 points for EOI.
> My challenges:
> 1) Have to get Band 7 in IELTS in one go.
> 2) Have to get skill assessed by EA within maximum of 2 weeks time.
> 3) Have to be invited on the 4th Nov round of EOI.
> 4) On studying EOI reports I calculated for my skill of Engineering Technologist ( which was being allocated on Pro rata basis) there are 4-5 invitations per round with cut of at 70points making my chances of invite on 4th of Nov bleak.
> 
> My Achievements:
> 1) IELTS test done on 21st of Sep.
> 2) Results with overall 8 & individual 7 each on 4th of Oct.
> 3) EA skill assessment applied on 4th of Oct.
> 4) EA positive results on 18th of Oct.
> 5) EOI applied on 18th of Oct with 70 points.
> 6) Received invite on the 4th of Nov.
> 7) Filed for 189 visa on 6th of Nov.
> 8) Medicals done on 2nd of Dec & uploaded by centre on 4th of Dec.
> 9) PCC of India & Australia were done in 2 weeks time since dates are irrelevant I am not mentioning it.
> 10) CO allocated from Team 33 Brisbane & majority of docs requested on 12th Nov.
> My agent said that he usually uploads all docs to Case officer through email directly since on the DIBP online system many times uploaded docs are not received by case officer. So why do the double effort with so many docs.
> 11) All requested docs uploaded on 17th of Dec.
> 12) Visa granted on 20th of Dec.
> 
> Hope I have not bored you guys & hope this can inspire people to have faith & believe in yourself. Never lose focus on what you have set to achieve & believe in it with conviction & it will surely fall in your lap. Yes the journey may be tough & road full of thorns but your strong will power only will take you to your goal.
> 
> Cheers
> No More Curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi No-More-Curious,
> 
> Man U Did It.
> 
> Indeed Time was against u but u played with a straight bat.
> 
> Its gud that a used a Lawyer…I can imagine the anxiety involved in such a case.
> 
> All The Best.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Click to expand...


----------



## BasCW

just-curious said:


> goodguy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi just-curious,
> 
> Congratulations. U've done it. Happy for u.
> 
> Request u to kindly make a timeline/signature plz. Thanks.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> Thank you all with for the congrats & best wishes.
> Apologies in advance for writing a long story but just couldn't help but share such a amazing action packed journey of 3.5 odd months. A journey of despair to hope to achievement.
> 
> My timeline & whole story is as follows.
> 
> On 457 since June 2012.
> Lost job in Sep 2013 with 457 with clause 2 leave country within 90 days which was earlier 28 days (Changed on July 2013)
> Suddenly woke up in early september & our family of three decided to file for PR having a wild hope of not having to leave the country.
> Did research work on the internet in early september for ways & means to get PR.
> Chalked out a plan & discussed with 3 different agents about accuracy & possibilities with that plan.
> One replied in negative & other two said is theoretically possible but not practically. Decided to plunge with lawyer 1. Reason for using lawyer was that time was a luxury which I did not have. I just had to file for PR within 3 months. To top it all I was turning 40 on 7 Nov & straightaway losing 10 points for EOI.
> My challenges:
> 1) Have to get Band 7 in IELTS in one go.
> 2) Have to get skill assessed by EA within maximum of 2 weeks time.
> 3) Have to be invited on the 4th Nov round of EOI.
> 4) On studying EOI reports I calculated for my skill of Engineering Technologist ( which was being allocated on Pro rata basis) there are 4-5 invitations per round with cut of at 70points making my chances of invite on 4th of Nov bleak.
> 
> My Achievements:
> 1) IELTS test done on 21st of Sep.
> 2) Results with overall 8 & individual 7 each on 4th of Oct.
> 3) EA skill assessment applied on 4th of Oct.
> 4) EA positive results on 18th of Oct.
> 5) EOI applied on 18th of Oct with 70 points.
> 6) Received invite on the 4th of Nov.
> 7) Filed for 189 visa on 6th of Nov.
> 8) Medicals done on 2nd of Dec & uploaded by centre on 4th of Dec.
> 9) PCC of India & Australia were done in 2 weeks time since dates are irrelevant I am not mentioning it.
> 10) CO allocated from Team 33 Brisbane & majority of docs requested on 12th Nov.
> My agent said that he usually uploads all docs to Case officer through email directly since on the DIBP online system many times uploaded docs are not received by case officer. So why do the double effort with so many docs.
> 11) All requested docs uploaded on 17th of Dec.
> 12) Visa granted on 20th of Dec.
> 
> Hope I have not bored you guys & hope this can inspire people to have faith & believe in yourself. Never lose focus on what you have set to achieve & believe in it with conviction & it will surely fall in your lap. Yes the journey may be tough & road full of thorns but your strong will power only will take you to your goal.
> 
> Cheers
> No More Curious
> 
> 
> 
> Inspirational Stuff, Congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## rrajai

hi just curious.
first of all congrats! to become no more curious from just curious.
i am new in this fourm and i am going to start my assessment process with EA. for that i need some help in preparing CV, and CPD. can you help me in this process. i am searching some agencies that prepare appropriate CV, and CPD for me. have you any idea about that. and i also want to know how importance is given to CV and CPD by EA. in assessment process.
thanks in advance for your guidance.
i am a civil engineer. with five years of experience.


----------



## nupur

mithu93ku said:


> Mostly case to case depends on CO. Another option is randomly selected application.


thanks for replying .......


----------



## sathiyaseelan

just-curious said:


> goodguy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi just-curious,
> 
> Congratulations. U've done it. Happy for u.
> 
> Request u to kindly make a timeline/signature plz. Thanks.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> Thank you all with for the congrats & best wishes.
> Apologies in advance for writing a long story but just couldn't help but share such a amazing action packed journey of 3.5 odd months. A journey of despair to hope to achievement.
> 
> My timeline & whole story is as follows.
> 
> On 457 since June 2012.
> Lost job in Sep 2013 with 457 with clause 2 leave country within 90 days which was earlier 28 days (Changed on July 2013)
> Suddenly woke up in early september & our family of three decided to file for PR having a wild hope of not having to leave the country.
> Did research work on the internet in early september for ways & means to get PR.
> Chalked out a plan & discussed with 3 different agents about accuracy & possibilities with that plan.
> One replied in negative & other two said is theoretically possible but not practically. Decided to plunge with lawyer 1. Reason for using lawyer was that time was a luxury which I did not have. I just had to file for PR within 3 months. To top it all I was turning 40 on 7 Nov & straightaway losing 10 points for EOI.
> My challenges:
> 1) Have to get Band 7 in IELTS in one go.
> 2) Have to get skill assessed by EA within maximum of 2 weeks time.
> 3) Have to be invited on the 4th Nov round of EOI.
> 4) On studying EOI reports I calculated for my skill of Engineering Technologist ( which was being allocated on Pro rata basis) there are 4-5 invitations per round with cut of at 70points making my chances of invite on 4th of Nov bleak.
> 
> My Achievements:
> 1) IELTS test done on 21st of Sep.
> 2) Results with overall 8 & individual 7 each on 4th of Oct.
> 3) EA skill assessment applied on 4th of Oct.
> 4) EA positive results on 18th of Oct.
> 5) EOI applied on 18th of Oct with 70 points.
> 6) Received invite on the 4th of Nov.
> 7) Filed for 189 visa on 6th of Nov.
> 8) Medicals done on 2nd of Dec & uploaded by centre on 4th of Dec.
> 9) PCC of India & Australia were done in 2 weeks time since dates are irrelevant I am not mentioning it.
> 10) CO allocated from Team 33 Brisbane & majority of docs requested on 12th Nov.
> My agent said that he usually uploads all docs to Case officer through email directly since on the DIBP online system many times uploaded docs are not received by case officer. So why do the double effort with so many docs.
> 11) All requested docs uploaded on 17th of Dec.
> 12) Visa granted on 20th of Dec.
> 
> Hope I have not bored you guys & hope this can inspire people to have faith & believe in yourself. Never lose focus on what you have set to achieve & believe in it with conviction & it will surely fall in your lap. Yes the journey may be tough & road full of thorns but your strong will power only will take you to your goal.
> 
> Cheers
> No More Curious
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a fascinating and actuating story that divulges a man with passion to achieve something through his blood, sweat and tears. this is just another example to the proverb "hard work never fails".
> 
> i feel very proud of you buddy. anyway, please don't change your name to no more curious, as you, with more enthusiasm, may need to stick on this forum and guide future applicants facing troubles in various phases of immigration. Moreover, you may need to change your name again when you will apply for citizenship (ha ha ha). Cant' wait to wish you soon in person and party with you in Melbourne. You are, without any doubts, one of the potential candidates having heart that is made of confidence and never-give-up attitude. Cheers..
Click to expand...


----------



## 0z_dream

2013 said:


> Any CO allocations for Dec applicants ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


We have to wait for more days due to holidays


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> We have to wait for more days due to holidays



Yup... may be after 10th Jan or so...!!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## rkn0723

Hi everyone,

I have applied on 14 Nov and so far, the only development has been the change in the status of documents from ''required'' to ''received'' .....


----------



## 2013

rkn0723 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied on 14 Nov and so far, the only development has been the change in the status of documents from ''required'' to ''received'' .....


CO allocated? ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rkn0723 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied on 14 Nov and so far, the only development has been the change in the status of documents from ''required'' to ''received'' .....


hi buddy, congrats. if the status of documents changed from "Required" to "received", then case officer has been allocated to your application and downloaded the documents. did you front load all docs? if so, you may get visa grant soon. all the best. change your signature please based on the earlier date the docs witness transition. else, you may call DIBP to get to confirm the same, though i am sure you got CO.


----------



## tarangoyal

svspavan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Had a bad experience during payment of my Visa Fee for 189 Visa. I got a HDFC Forex plus multi-currency card and tried payment using the same. The payment was not accepted and the transaction returned an error with the comment declined. I tried contacting the HDFC CC, who promptly confirmed that the system returned an error suggesting invalid usage of card. This, according to them signifies that the card cannot be used for this transaction of paying the Visa fee. Please reconsider if anyone of you is planning to use this type of card for the Visa fee payment. I have to now loose some money due to the difference in buying and selling cost of the AUD with HDFC  . I finally had to pay it using a friend's credit card. Please let me know if someone was able to use this type of card to pay the Visa fee.


RBI has set limitations on the amount of payment for transactions following the major drop in currency rates. Every bank has put a transaction limit on credit cards, virtual credit cards.

I think you can use the site for payment - https://www.entropay.com/

Check if it fills the requirement.


----------



## anthoney

peanut48 said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> Since you are from Chennai, I assume you did your medicals at the Apollo Health Centre in greams road since its the only option for Chennai.
> 
> Can you tell me how long after your medicals did they upload the results to DIBP?


hi buddy,

I did my medicals in Apollo Heart Centre, Chennai. Went around 10:00 AM. Completed meds by 2:00 PM. Results were uploaded within 2 working days after my medical check up. 

Thanks,
anthoney


----------



## sathiyaseelan

anthoney said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> I did my medicals in Apollo Heart Centre, Chennai. Went around 10:00 AM. Completed meds by 2:00 PM. Results were uploaded within 2 working days after my medical check up.
> 
> Thanks,
> anthoney


hi buddy, congrats and soon you will get your visa grant after case officer's allocation.
Wish you best of luck, mate..


----------



## peanut48

anthoney said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> I did my medicals in Apollo Heart Centre, Chennai. Went around 10:00 AM. Completed meds by 2:00 PM. Results were uploaded within 2 working days after my medical check up.
> 
> Thanks,
> anthoney


Thanks Anthoney! They still haven't uploaded after 4 working days. They told me they are facing server error. Hope they resolve it soon!


----------



## anthoney

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, congrats and soon you will get your visa grant after case officer's allocation.
> Wish you best of luck, mate..


Thanks a lot Sathyia. Based on your advice, I applied for VIC SS and opted 190 visa . Thanks very much for your help and support.

Congrats to you too for a quick CO allocation. I pray to God that you receive the Grant very very soon.


----------



## imranhassan852

AOA everyone,

I am 189 applicant.

*some of your precious time is requested to answer my following querries*

I am asked by CO to provide following docs & I have some querries:

1- Form 1221 (Is it to be filled by both me & my wife)
2- Birth Certificates of me & wife (If I cannot produce my Birth Certificate, what else can I provide as proof of my Birth? and does it work?)
3- Salary Slips (My salary slips are not signed by finance people of my compnay. Do they still work? My company does not issue signed Salary slips. I will be able to provide 20 salary slips to CO, are these much enough?)
4- Bank Statement (I am not in Pakistan and I obtained online bank statement. Does this work? I cannot go back to Pakistan for bank statement)


----------



## ku_ind

Finally I submitted all my document which were asked by my CO - BH team 34 Brisbane.. Now waiting for golden mail.. No idea how much more time I will have to wait ...


----------



## rkn0723

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, congrats. if the status of documents changed from "Required" to "received", then case officer has been allocated to your application and downloaded the documents. did you front load all docs? if so, you may get visa grant soon. all the best. change your signature please based on the earlier date the docs witness transition. else, you may call DIBP to get to confirm the same, though i am sure you got CO.


Hi,
I have only frontloaded some of the documents, and medicals are yet to be completed...am waiting untill Jan since my wife underwent C section in november and want her to recuperate before she undergoes any exams...PCC's are done and as far as other docs go, i need to upload form 80 and form 1221 for dependent. Also, i have not uploaded Photographs, can someone plz let me know what does labelling mean? is it jst file naming or any other?

Best wishes for all the applicants..

Regards,
Raj & Siri


----------



## rkn0723

2013 said:


> CO allocated? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


I didnt personally get any email from CO...js checked the status of my docs by the end of Nov and the ''received'' was seen...


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

imranhassan852 said:


> AOA everyone,
> 
> I am 189 applicant.
> 
> some of your precious time is requested to answer my following querries
> 
> I am asked by CO to provide following docs & I have some querries:
> 
> 1- Form 1221 (Is it to be filled by both me & my wife)
> 2- Birth Certificates of me & wife (If I cannot produce my Birth Certificate, what else can I provide as proof of my Birth? and does it work?)
> 3- Salary Slips (My salary slips are not signed by finance people of my compnay. Do they still work? My company does not issue signed Salary slips. I will be able to provide 20 salary slips to CO, are these much enough?)
> 4- Bank Statement (I am not in Pakistan and I obtained online bank statement. Does this work? I cannot go back to Pakistan for bank statement)[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi
> 
> Below is answer to your queries
> 
> 1) It should be both for of you. Like in my case , CO has mentioned in the attachment that he needs form-80 and pcc for me and my partner. So you better look at your CO email and even if you will provide for both, it wont harm anything.
> 
> 2) Your 10th certificate will work in this case.
> 
> 3) I have downloaded my salary slips from my online account on company's website. Those statements are not signed by anyone. I have uploaded those and status have changed to received. I have provided 5-6 salary slips for each year i have worked. Make sure you have at least 5-6 for each year
> 
> 4) I have also provided bank statement from online account. They are also accepted by my CO as the status has changed to received. I dont think you need to visit bank for statements.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck
> 
> Regards
> Surjeet
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## ehanu009

just wondering is there anyone waiting for grant this long? i am getting frustrated... or shouldn't i?


----------



## 2013

Do we get a mail once CO is allocated ??


----------



## sathiyaseelan

2013 said:


> Do we get a mail once CO is allocated ??


friend, this actually depends. let's consider 2 cases. First case is that you didn't upload few or all documents after lodging visa application. so, once the case officer is allocated, he/she will check your visa application page and sends you an email regarding the list of documents that are to be uploaded online with the deadlines before you need to do so.

Second case is that you already completed all formalities such as medicals, PCC and uploaded all documents after lodging visa application, then you may get a direct grant even without any communication email from case officer. That's it.


----------



## RRag

0z_dream said:


> naur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
> vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
> samkalu-------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013
> Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013
> cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
> Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
> PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
> ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
> Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
> rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
> jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
> 2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
> jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
> 0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
> sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
> BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
> Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----


rrag -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 05/08/13-----------Visa lodge 12/11/13----[/QUOTE]


----------



## RPsunny

Hi,
Lodged 190 visa on 9th Nov. for SA. Still no sign of CO allocation. Getting anxious. Anyone else in this league..
Regds


----------



## RPsunny

rkn0723 said:


> I didnt personally get any email from CO...js checked the status of my docs by the end of Nov and the ''received'' was seen...


Hi rkn, even I have uploaded all docs except Medical, but still my app status is in progress. Which state you have applied for
Regards


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Does DIBP is also taking holidays this winter like ACS ?


----------



## mithu93ku

ehanu009 said:


> just wondering is there anyone waiting for grant this long? i am getting frustrated... or shouldn't i?


It is very painful I could understand mate. But it is not uncommon for 189 Bangladeshi Applicants. See http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-update-bangladesh-applicant-status-176.html


----------



## mafuz767

ehanu009 said:


> just wondering is there anyone waiting for grant this long? i am getting frustrated... or shouldn't i?


See my signature please down the bottom brother


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Does DIBP is also taking holidays this winter like ACS ?


----------



## mafuz767

Hi experts,

Where can I see my medical results uploaded or not? If I go to emedical it only bring me to the next page where I can only see my name and all other details... Please if anyone know about it then could you please share the link and will be much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## mithu93ku

Ben 10 said:


> wher is mittu , vijay 24, amisto , and rest other's got for WA ??
> Have they started there migration


Hello *Ben 10*,
How are you my friend? I am still here in Dhaka.


----------



## saghirq

*Other names / spellings*

Hi expats i am in a problem while lodging application there was a section 
Other names / spellings
*Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?
I tick it as NO and lodged the application.*
But whem i uploaded bank statement my name was misspelled there was an "I" insteadof "EE" in my full name in bank records. I request the bank and they changed it. but they issues two bank statements one after name change date and other before name chnage date showing same account number. i uploaded these and also in form 80 in other spellings of name i mentioned it as other spellings of name.
Now i am worried as in application i ticked to NO in other spellings of names but in form 80 i mentioned other spellings of name.Except bank statement (although corrected now) my name spellings are same on all documents.
now what should i do?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

mafuz767 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Where can I see my medical results uploaded or not? If I go to emedical it only bring me to the next page where I can only see my name and all other details... Please if anyone know about it then could you please share the link and will be much appreciated. Cheers


once the medicals results are uploaded and cleared, the link in visa application that is "Organize your medical" will be disappeared, In that place, "no health examination required for this applicant for this visa as per the information shared to the DIBP". This means, your medical results are uploaded by the hospital and are cleared by your case officer. Hospital will not send you the medical's results and so you will not have any clue other than calling them. in general, hospital uploads results within 3-4 working days and you may confirm whether they uploaded or not by calling them.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Does DIBP is also taking holidays this winter like ACS ?


No, DIBP will be closed only on 4 days such as the 25th, 26th and 27th of december,2013 and 1st of january, 2014, however, case officers in DIBP might be on holidays for about 1-2 weeks.


----------



## mafuz767

sathiyaseelan said:


> once the medicals results are uploaded and cleared, the link in visa application that is "Organize your medical" will be disappeared, In that place, "no health examination required for this applicant for this visa as per the information shared to the DIBP". This means, your medical results are uploaded by the hospital and are cleared by your case officer. Hospital will not send you the medical's results and so you will not have any clue other than calling them. in general, hospital uploads results within 3-4 working days and you may confirm whether they uploaded or not by calling them.


Hi brother,
When I login I can see in my profile middle of the page" No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." Does it mean that my medical is uploaded by medibank and medical is cleared??? Thanks for your prompt reply and share you expertise mate.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

mafuz767 said:


> Hi brother,
> When I login I can see in my profile middle of the page" No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." Does it mean that my medical is uploaded by medibank and medical is cleared??? Thanks for your prompt reply and share you expertise mate.


congrats, buddy. yes, your medical examination's results are uploaded by hospital and are cleared by your case officer. Your one more hurdle is cleared. Cool..The process of medicals is very simple.

1. you take medical exam.
2. Hospital where you took medicals share the results on visa application page within 3-4 working days at maximum.
3. Case officer receives it and go through the information.
4. if he/she finds that your health meets their requirements, he/she disable the link"organize your medical" which will be replaced by "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
5. If medicals are uncleared and if CO is not satisfied, he/she refers it for further analysis.


----------



## mafuz767

sathiyaseelan said:


> congrats, buddy. yes, your medical examination's results are uploaded by hospital and are cleared by your case officer. Your one more hurdle is cleared. Cool..The process of medicals is very simple.
> 
> 1. you take medical exam.
> 2. Hospital where you took medicals share the results on visa application page within 3-4 working days at maximum.
> 3. Case officer receives it and go through the information.
> 4. if he/she finds that your health meets their requirements, he/she disable the link"organize your medical" which will be replaced by "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> 5. If medicals are uncleared and if CO is not satisfied, he/she refers it for further analysis.





Thanks thanks thanks... Thanks for your sharing the expertise in detail


----------



## jerry9

_*Many Thanks DesiTadka, goodguy2, snarayan, sathiyaseelan, sai2aus, jango911, msohaibkhan, murali2706 for the lovely wishes...! Wishing you all speedy Grants !*_


----------



## jerry9

goodguy2 said:


> Congrats jerry9,
> 
> U rock :thumb:
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks a ton for the wishes!


----------



## jerry9

snarayan said:


> Congratulations!!! This is the best Christmas and new year present ever. Enjoy the every moment of this success because you have miles to go.


Yes, It is the best Christmas present ever ! Thanks for the wishes bro!


----------



## jerry9

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi jerry,
> 
> tons and tons of congratulations buddy and thanks a lot for recognizing my name there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the very best for your future endeavors in Australia.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Many Thanks for the wishes....!You guys are really amazing..... guiding and helping people on this forum! Thank you once again!


----------



## 2013

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Does DIBP is also taking holidays this winter like ACS ?




Probably, yes... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-diac-case-oficers-take-their-vacations.html


----------



## jpspringall

Hi,

I submitted My EOI on 2013-12-14 for a 189, got my invitation on 2013-12-16 (The joy of 75 points)

Medical this morning, and PCC Check sent off.

Just a quick question, do you get notified when you get a case office, or is it just a case of logging in and seeing if a status of a document has moved to received?

If it makes a difference, i'm doing this WITHOUT an agent.

Cheers

James


----------



## peanut48

*190 Lodged in Dec 2013 - let's wait here*

Hello fellow 190'ers,

If you have lodged in the month of Dec 2013, please add your timeline here and let's wait out this christmas new year season for our grants together! :tea:

Do keep updating with your status in case of any changes!

peanut48----224711----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013


----------



## jpspringall

Sorry, 

Please ignore my last post, I missed the post explaining you don't always get a notification.

Cheers

J


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

peanut48----224711----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
ratnesh.nagori---261314----Offshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013


----------



## BlackBelt

There is already another topic about this, with lots of information already...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/281457-visa-lodge-nov-dec13.html


----------



## Ozbabe

whatdoumean said:


> Guys - Need your help.
> I have a subclass 190 visa nominated by NSW, and I have to figure out to get a visa for my gf. We plan to get married in late 2014, and don't want to live apart post marriage.
> 
> She has an MCA degree and about 7 years experience as a software tester. Her profile also included some experience as a Business Analyst.
> 
> To my knowledge NSW is not sponsoring any ICT majors at this time. I have been looking at the 189 SOL, and believe 261111 would be a good option for her. If she starts her process in January, I think she should be done by mid august tops provided all the paperwork is good, and everything is front loaded.
> 
> Do ya'll have any other suggestions? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Much thanks!


Hi ya,

I would suggest that you check the ceiling for 261111 before applying. As at this last round invitation, they have only 80 spaces left for the 2013/14 slot. Also bear in mind that there are already candidates in the pool, and others who are waiting for the ACS result.

I for one applied for ACS assessment for 261111 but got an email few days ago to change to 263113. I did not understand why because I felt my skill was close enough. However I am grateful now based on the last invitation results. But who knows what the allocation would be for the coming year...

All the best


----------



## peanut48

BlackBelt said:


> There is already another topic about this, with lots of information already...
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/281457-visa-lodge-nov-dec13.html


So? That's for all visa subclasses and for nov - dec 2013. This one is for subclass 190 in dec 2013. :ranger::yo:


----------



## naur33n

RPsunny said:


> Hi,
> Lodged 190 visa on 9th Nov. for SA. Still no sign of CO allocation. Getting anxious. Anyone else in this league..
> Regds


I am. Lodged on 4th November for NSW. Any news why its taking so much time  no CO yet!


----------



## PkBlr

jpspringall said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted My EOI on 2013-12-14 for a 189, got my invitation on 2013-12-16 (The joy of 75 points)
> 
> Medical this morning, and PCC Check sent off.
> 
> Just a quick question, do you get notified when you get a case office, or is it just a case of logging in and seeing if a status of a document has moved to received?
> 
> If it makes a difference, i'm doing this WITHOUT an agent.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


Hey James,

You would have received the invitation even if you would have 65 point filing on the same day. The way it works is any 60 pointers would be invited only when all 65 and above are already invited. 

But indeed you have fantastic point and very high chances of getting VISA immediately. Just keep in mind that you front load all the docs including PCC. 

Coming to your question, you wouldn't know if your CO has been assigned until he/she request for any documentation. There are many cases in this forum where they directly got the Grant. In my case CO requested for medical report, hence I came to know that my CO is being assigned.

Received status in the login page do not indicate that CO has been allocated, this is also because, you upload any doc, you will find the status changing to Received after 2-3 days.

All the best buddy.

Cheers,
Pk


----------



## yangxh7

Anyway, let's update.

peanut48---------224711----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
ratnesh.nagori---261314----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
yangxh7-----------233914----Onshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Adding myself ....

peanut48---------224711----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
ratnesh.nagori---261314----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
yangxh7-----------233914----Onshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
Vamshi4happy----263212----Offshore----lodged 2 Dec 2013


----------



## peanut48

Thanks guys! Would request you to add yourself as per date and continue to provide updates on changes for example, CO allocation or status of docs from required to received. I know you must be feeling like I am right now, and I hope we all get our golden email soon.

Vamshi4happy------263212----Offshore----lodged 2 Dec 2013
peanut48----------224711----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
ratnesh.nagori------261314----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
yangxh7-----------233914----Onshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

I applied on 18 Dec but still the status of Docs is Required. Any reason behind this ? might be holiday season..


----------



## peanut48

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I applied on 18 Dec but still the status of Docs is Required. Any reason behind this ? might be holiday season..


Hi Ratnesh,

I don't think it will change so quickly irrespective of the holiday season. There have been different experiences on the forum and nothing is 100% certain. Some say that docs status change to received means CO allocation while others say there is a team which checks the documents first, changes it to received before CO allocation.

So it's all speculation really. But like all anxious circumstances, such change would be a beacon of hope to keep us going through the wait.


----------



## snarayan

sathiyaseelan said:


> congrats, buddy. yes, your medical examination's results are uploaded by hospital and are cleared by your case officer. Your one more hurdle is cleared. Cool..The process of medicals is very simple.
> 
> 1. you take medical exam.
> 2. Hospital where you took medicals share the results on visa application page within 3-4 working days at maximum.
> 3. Case officer receives it and go through the information.
> 4. if he/she finds that your health meets their requirements, he/she disable the link"organize your medical" which will be replaced by "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> 5. If medicals are uncleared and if CO is not satisfied, he/she refers it for further analysis.


Co does not play a major role in clearing medicals. They are auto cleared by the system if everything is fine. If not, it is referred to manual processing to the Medocal officer of the commonwealth (MOC). This infoation is available on the health checks siite on the dibp website.


----------



## 2013

sathiyaseelan said:


> friend, this actually depends. let's consider 2 cases. First case is that you didn't upload few or all documents after lodging visa application. so, once the case officer is allocated, he/she will check your visa application page and sends you an email regarding the list of documents that are to be uploaded online with the deadlines before you need to do so.
> 
> Second case is that you already completed all formalities such as medicals, PCC and uploaded all documents after lodging visa application, then you may get a direct grant even without any communication email from case officer. That's it.


Oh.. cool..!!

Thanks


----------



## singhda

Hello Expats,

I am relatively new to this forum, but found it very interesting and going through it has eventually become a new hobby.

I have applied for 190 sub-class Visa.
I have uploaded all the documents including PCC and have also appeared for the Medicals (report uploaded by the hospital)
I was unemployed for around an year from April 2007 till March 2008. This was the time when i did some self-study to upgrade my skills and did some casual jobs to support myself. However, during Skill Assessment and EOI, I mentioned that I was unemployed during this period. 
Since i did some casual jobs (not relevant to my assessed skill-set) at that time to support myself, I also paid taxes for that period.
Is this going to affect VISA application?
Will this be considered that i have hidden some information?
In my VISA form I have mentioned that i supported myself by doing some casual jobs.

Also, I have not received any intimation whether a CO has been assigned or not. How can i find it out?
In one of the discussions I read that if link to 'Organise your health examination' changes to 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.', this means that the CO has reviewed the reports and things are fine. Should i safely consider that a CO has been assigned?


Software Tester (190)|IELTS:29 Aug 2013|EOI:16 Sep 2013|Invite:18 Oct 2013|Visa:20 Nov 2013|CO:???|PCC:20 Dec 2013|Meds:10 Dec 2013|Visa grant:??


----------



## snarayan

singhda said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I am relatively new to this forum, but found it very interesting and going through it has eventually become a new hobby.
> 
> I have applied for 190 sub-class Visa.
> I have uploaded all the documents including PCC and have also appeared for the Medicals (report uploaded by the hospital)
> I was unemployed for around an year from April 2007 till March 2008. This was the time when i did some self-study to upgrade my skills and did some casual jobs to support myself. However, during Skill Assessment and EOI, I mentioned that I was unemployed during this period.
> Since i did some casual jobs (not relevant to my assessed skill-set) at that time to support myself, I also paid taxes for that period.
> Is this going to affect VISA application?
> Will this be considered that i have hidden some information?
> In my VISA form I have mentioned that i supported myself by doing some casual jobs.
> 
> Also, I have not received any intimation whether a CO has been assigned or not. How can i find it out?
> In one of the discussions I read that if link to 'Organise your health examination' changes to 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.', this means that the CO has reviewed the reports and things are fine. Should i safely consider that a CO has been assigned?
> 
> 
> Software Tester (190)|IELTS:29 Aug 2013|EOI:16 Sep 2013|Invite:18 Oct 2013|Visa:20 Nov 2013|CO:???|PCC:20 Dec 2013|Meds:10 Dec 2013|Visa grant:??


I don't see it as a huge problem. Just ensure that you declare everything clearly on the form 80. Eoi and skills assessment are mainly for relevant experience. On the form 80 it clearly states declare everything including unemployment periods. 

CO might or might not be assigned. Co will only contact you if he/she needs additional documents. Medicals getting cleared does not mean Co is assigned. They get auto cleared by the system if the panel physician has graded you 'A' on all components.


----------



## ric_gtb

snarayan said:


> Co does not play a major role in clearing medicals. They are auto cleared by the system if everything is fine. If not, it is referred to manual processing to the Medocal officer of the commonwealth (MOC). This infoation is available on the health checks siite on the dibp website.


You are absolutely correct that CO doesn't play the role of clearing medicals. But its not auto cleared too. There is a separate team of health officers who process our uploaded reports and clear it if all good else its referred.


----------



## jfmiti

peanut48 said:


> Thanks guys! Would request you to add yourself as per date and continue to provide updates on changes for example, CO allocation or status of docs from required to received. I know you must be feeling like I am right now, and I hope we all get our golden email soon.
> 
> Vamshi4happy------263212----Offshore----lodged 2 Dec 2013
> peanut48----------224711----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
> ratnesh.nagori------261314----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
> yangxh7-----------233914----Onshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013


adding myself.............

Vamshi4happy------263212----Offshore----lodged 2 Dec 2013
jfmiti......................223111....offshore.........lodged 4 Dec 2013
peanut48----------224711----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
ratnesh.nagori------261314----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
yangxh7-----------233914----Onshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013[/quote]


----------



## snarayan

ric_gtb said:


> You are absolutely correct that CO doesn't play the role of clearing medicals. But its not auto cleared too. There is a separate team of health officers who process our uploaded reports and clear it if all good else its referred.


Me ric-gtb, unfortunately you are wrong. They are indeed auto cleared. See the 11th point picked up from the link below:

These steps show you what process to follow when completing our health examinations electronically. Follow the steps from 1 to 12.
Note: If a significant health condition is identified during immigration health examinations, additional steps will be required to be completed.

1) You lodge your visa application
2) We determine whether health examinations are required
3) We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations
4) You use your HAP ID to logon to eMedical Client to complete medical history and consent to eMedical processing
5) You download a eMedical Referral letter
6) You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or onshore provider and provides HAP ID
7) You attend medical appointment and bring your eMedical Referral letter with you
8) The approved clinic or onshore provider locates your case in eMedical using your HAP ID
9) Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
10) Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits case to us
11) Your health case is auto-cleared in minutes or referred for manual processing
12) If you meet the health requirement, your visa record is updated and processing can continue.

Link: Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## singhda

snarayan said:


> I don't see it as a huge problem. Just ensure that you declare everything clearly on the form 80. Eoi and skills assessment are mainly for relevant experience. On the form 80 it clearly states declare everything including unemployment periods.
> 
> CO might or might not be assigned. Co will only contact you if he/she needs additional documents. Medicals getting cleared does not mean Co is assigned. They get auto cleared by the system if the panel physician has graded you 'A' on all components.


Thanks snarayan !!!
This was helpful.
I have another query regarding my medicals.

I have a Type 2 diabetes and some elevated cholesterol levels.
I declared the medicines that i take in the declaration and also mentioned the same while taking the medical test.
Is this going to be a hindrance?

Many Thanks


----------



## kingjkraal

Hi guys,

I finished uploading all the documents on 19th december, and medical yesterday. Now just have got to submit the form 80 for myself and my wife and form 1221 for the wife.


----------



## snarayan

singhda said:


> Thanks snarayan !!!
> This was helpful.
> I have another query regarding my medicals.
> 
> I have a Type 2 diabetes and some elevated cholesterol levels.
> I declared the medicines that i take in the declaration and also mentioned the same while taking the medical test.
> Is this going to be a hindrance?
> 
> Many Thanks


No problem as long your blood sugar levels are under control. Good that you have declared it as it's much better than they finding this out.

Have a letter if possible from your local doctor that you are under so and so treatment and the diabetes is well under control. Get your sugar levels checked before attending the medical exam so that you don't get any nasty surprises.


----------



## singhda

I have uploaded signed form 80.
I see a new link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" 
What is this link for?
Although I have filled in Form 80, upon clicking this link, the page following says "Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment to the department."

Is there an action pending to be taken by me?

Software Tester (190)|IELTS:29 Aug 2013|EOI:16 Sep 2013|Invite:18 Oct 2013|Visa:20 Nov 2013|CO:???|PCC:20 Dec 2013|Meds:10 Dec 2013|Visa grant:??


----------



## ric_gtb

snarayan said:


> Co does not play a major role in clearing medicals. They are auto cleared by the system if everything is fine. If not, it is referred to manual processing to the Medocal officer of the commonwealth (MOC). This infoation is available on the health checks siite on the dibp website.





snarayan said:


> Me ric-gtb, unfortunately you are wrong. They are indeed auto cleared. See the 11th point picked up from the link below:
> 
> These steps show you what process to follow when completing our health examinations electronically. Follow the steps from 1 to 12.
> Note: If a significant health condition is identified during immigration health examinations, additional steps will be required to be completed.
> 
> 1) You lodge your visa application
> 2) We determine whether health examinations are required
> 3) We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations
> 4) You use your HAP ID to logon to eMedical Client to complete medical history and consent to eMedical processing
> 5) You download a eMedical Referral letter
> 6) You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or onshore provider and provides HAP ID
> 7) You attend medical appointment and bring your eMedical Referral letter with you
> 8) The approved clinic or onshore provider locates your case in eMedical using your HAP ID
> 9) Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
> 10) Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits case to us
> 11) Your health case is auto-cleared in minutes or referred for manual processing
> 12) If you meet the health requirement, your visa record is updated and processing can continue.
> 
> Link: Arranging a Health Examination


Hi Srnarayan, What I said is wat I heard from CO. I believe CO's words for another reason too. You would have seen cases in this forum where the hospital would have confirmed that they had uploaded the reports. But folks wouldn't be seeing it reflected in the evisa system for few days even if its +ve later. This is where I feel the manual processing by health officers is involved. 

Lets not debate on this as this point is immaterial for us and also that either of these stands can depend on cases may be. 

I appreciate your efforts for bringing out that "clearing medicals neither means CO is involved nor confirms CO is allocated".


----------



## mithu93ku

ric_gtb said:


> Hi Srnarayan, What I said is wat I heard from CO. I believe CO's words for another reason too. You would have seen cases in this forum where the hospital would have confirmed that they had uploaded the reports. But folks wouldn't be seeing it reflected in the evisa system for few days even if its +ve later. This is where I feel the manual processing by health officers is involved.
> 
> Lets not debate on this as this point is immaterial for us and also that either of these stands can depend on cases may be.
> 
> I appreciate your efforts for bringing out that "clearing medicals neither means CO is involved nor confirms CO is allocated".


Nup *ric_gtb*. *snarayan* is absolutely right. Medicals are auto cleared or auto referred most cases as you could see some mates medicals done in week-ends like me (referred and cleared in week-ends).


----------



## decipline

Hello Friends...

Good to see the live forum and ample amount of guidance.

I have recently applied for state sponsorship for Canberra on 18th december. Payment receipt confirmation is received and it mentions they will take 30 days to complete the process.

Please let me know... is it so fast? can i expect the outcome in 30 days? what will the effect of christmas started?

What is the current timeline of canberra state sponsor ship?

After state sponsor ship what is the time line to receive EOI invitation?

Please suggest.


----------



## mithu93ku

decipline said:


> Hello Friends...
> 
> Good to see the live forum and ample amount of guidance.
> 
> I have recently applied for state sponsorship for Canberra on 18th december. Payment receipt confirmation is received and it mentions they will take 30 days to complete the process.
> 
> Please let me know... is it so fast? can i expect the outcome in 30 days? what will the effect of christmas started?
> 
> What is the current timeline of canberra state sponsor ship?
> 
> After state sponsor ship what is the time line to receive EOI invitation?
> 
> Please suggest.


After ss you would get EOI invitation within 1 to 3 days.


----------



## decipline

mithu93ku said:


> After ss you would get EOI invitation within 1 to 3 days.


Thanks mithu for your reply.

So, i understand that once state sponsor ship is cleared, EOI takes 3 to 4 days only.
After that we can lodge 190 visa application. What is the time line for outcome of that 190 application? can we expect it in 3 to 4 months ? will it be final stage or any further process pending after that?


----------



## mithu93ku

decipline said:


> Thanks mithu for your reply.
> 
> So, i understand that once state sponsor ship is cleared, EOI takes 3 to 4 days only.
> After that we can lodge 190 visa application. What is the time line for outcome of that 190 application? can we expect it in 3 to 4 months ? will it be final stage or any further process pending after that?


If you have no other complexities like Job verification outcome or security checks, you would get your grant within 3 months highest.


----------



## bliss

*Country for which PCC is required*

I wish to get my PCC done, what should I fill in for this "Country for which PCC is required " :- Should it be "Undivided India" or "Australia" 

Guys please suggest! Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bliss said:


> I wish to get my PCC done, what should I fill in for this "Country for which PCC is required " :- Should it be "Undivided India" or "Australia"
> 
> Guys please suggest! Thanks


Of course, Australia as you need this to be submitted to DIBP, Australia. they would like to check your character history through PCC.


----------



## bliss

sathiyaseelan said:


> Of course, Australia as you need this to be submitted to DIBP, Australia. they would like to check your character history through PCC.



Thanks for clearing the doubt. I was a big help ! much appreciated.


----------



## epahuja

I have couple of doubts, should I attach form 80 & 1221 for myself and wife? Or should I wait for CO to ask for it. Under which header should it be attached? How can I check if CO has been allocated or not? Thanks for the Help


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Important Announcement*

*Please note invitation rounds will be held on the second and fourth Monday of each month, rather than the first and third for rest of the programme year.*


----------



## JJ_TN

Hi All, 

I have been allocated to Adelaide Team 8 with CO's first name Sally (I understand that it's not advisable to mention the name of the CO in the forum, but I don't have any other option as I don't know her last name!) Any idea about the trend from this team and CO? Anyone who has been allocated to this CO here? How long is the average waiting time for this team?

Your responses would be much appreciated as I am planning to make few decisions based on this.


----------



## saurabh_mgm

CO assigned.

EOI: 19th July-- Invited:2nd Dec-- point 60-- Cat: 2613--Applied: 3rd Dec--CO Assigned: 19th Dec


----------



## ku_ind

Guys

I have submitted all my docs on 20 and waiting for the grant. Do u guys think I should call the CO and request her to process my grant before holidays. Ur suggestions are would really be helpful


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

ku_ind said:


> Guys
> 
> I have submitted all my docs on 20 and waiting for the grant. Do u guys think I should call the CO and request her to process my grant before holidays. Ur suggestions are would really be helpful


Hi Buddy 
I think a big NO.. You should never. I know its difficult to wait and everybody is waiting for that golden email but still i will not prefer calling my CO and asking him to give me grant.


----------



## nupur

please help me by telling this piece of information--

in what time frame does a CO gets allocated to us.I have finished 6 week and 7th week has started now since i had lodged for 190 visa, but no co has been assigned yet to me:wof:.

In between my husband and me had done our medicals,after few days the MOC advised us to do further hepatitis health test for my husband(he is the secondary applicant),the reports came normal and the same has been uploaded by the hospital last week.

I had lodged my 190 visa on 9th nov 2013 and still awaiting for a CO to be assigned,does it take this long:drama:

Also i got SA sponsorship and my profession shows as high availability in their SNOL still, but yet there isnt much fast movement in our visa processing,please guide me if our profession is still in high availability then shouldnt the visa be processed faster??

help!!! as iam thoroughly confused


----------



## anthoney

saurabh_mgm said:


> CO assigned.
> 
> EOI: 19th July-- Invited:2nd Dec-- point 60-- Cat: 2613--Applied: 3rd Dec--CO Assigned: 19th Dec


Good news  you are lucky to get CO allocation pretty early. Your grant is around the corner.... All the best buddy


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ku_ind said:


> Guys
> 
> I have submitted all my docs on 20 and waiting for the grant. Do u guys think I should call the CO and request her to process my grant before holidays. Ur suggestions are would really be helpful


No, you shouldn't. Case officers, by an large, would like to process every application as soon as possible and they are loaded with much work load. They are also human beings and may take leave for 1 week or two that is absolutely acceptable and in fact, it's their rights too. So, once case officer is allocated, let him/her do his/her work at his/her convenience. Requesting CO to process your application, according to me, is not a good idea.


----------



## saurabh_mgm

anthoney said:


> Good news  you are lucky to get CO allocation pretty early. Your grant is around the corner.... All the best buddy


Thanks mate. Still I have to get my PCC(India and UK) and Meds done. I have initiated the same. I assume PCC report come in a month.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Does anyone can tell what is significance of submit button in immi account page ? See pic as attachment


----------



## singhda

I have uploaded signed form 80.
I see a new link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" 
What is this link for?
Although I have filled in Form 80, upon clicking this link, the page following says "Complete and submit Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment to the department."

Is there an action pending to be taken by me?

Software Tester (190)|IELTS:29 Aug 2013|EOI:16 Sep 2013|Invite:18 Oct 2013|Visa:20 Nov 2013|CO:???|PCC:20 Dec 2013|Meds:10 Dec 2013|Visa grant:??


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Does anyone can tell what is significance of submit button in immi account page ? See pic as attachment


----------



## RajXetri

Hi seniors need your advice !!

I got contacted by my CO on 18 oct and asked for question 46 to be completed in form 80 ( missed some info ) and I had applied 485 visa prior 190 and I had done Medicals with blood test however medibank assessed it as temporary so case officer mention that - it is indicated you have under taken medicals . However it is assessed as temporary .can you please bring your medical and contact medibank requesting to assess them as permanent " 

I replied email same day with corrected form and also mention I have done all the test and if she wants me to take another taste as after contacting medibank they told they cannot change status from temporary to permanent now! 
Sorry for the long post , and also if I want to take another medical do I need to get HAP id from case officer or I can create my own !! I have not got any response from case officer yet and there is no info in immi account too !
Thanks in advance !!!!
Rajesh


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Does anyone can tell what is significance of submit button in immi account page ? See pic as attachment


hi buddy, this is actually available in IMMIACCOUNT, a new system for processing your application. Here, if you already lodged visa application in old system, you need to import that application to this new system and then submit it using this new system. To do this, you need to click "Submit" application button. if you click previously submitted application again and submit it, it will show an error message stating that "this application has been submitted already, so unable to submit again".Simple.


----------



## Pailas

Pailas said:


> Hi..... I'm a bit confused here while applying for Visa.... Can seniors help me on this situation... I have received my invitation for applying Visa (189) today..... I have started my first job from 1 Sep 2003 .... ACS letter says 'experience after sep 2005' is considered as relevant.... As per my ACS letter and according to years of deduction, which is 2 years in my case (eligibility specified in ACS WEBSITE), I have applied my EOI..... Starting 1st SEP 2005 which is exactly 2 years of deduction... But I have heard just now that I should have claimed from Oct 2005. Even though if I claim the experience from 1 OCT 2005 I should have no difference in claiming the points.... Now when I submit my visa I should be claiming the same information submitted as in EOI or is that ok to claim from 1 OCT 2005... Will there be any issue with this... ????????? Thanks.





LP8056 said:


> What you put on ur EOI should be the experience less 2 yrs.....and this should match when you actually apply.





Pailas said:


> Yes I did exactly the same in EOI, I have removed first 2 yrs from my experience and claimed the exp starting Sep 2005. But the ACS letter says after Sep 2005. I'm worried about that sentence.





LP8056 said:


> No need to be worried, this confused me on my ACS skill assessment too. You did the right thing. The ACS certificate is not very clear IMO. They acknowledge that you have say 10 years experience, but when they take the 2 yrs out....it seems like its a mistake on the document, so people who do not know about that two year rule could easily miss that out.





Pailas said:


> Thank you LP8056. This gives me a bit of relief. How did you claim the exp? I see that you had already received your visa. I wanted to see people received the grants by claiming exp as I did. I do not want to risk paying all the visa fees and get a rejection just because of this....


 As I'm about to launch my application this week, Can I get few more thoughts or opinions or suggestions on this case... Thanks in advance.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, this is actually available in IMMIACCOUNT, a new system for processing your application. Here, if you already lodged visa application in old system, you need to import that application to this new system and then submit it using this new system. To do this, you need to click "Submit" application button. if you click previously submitted application again and submit it, it will show an error message stating that "this application has been submitted already, so unable to submit again".Simple.


oh ok .. got ..thanks a lot for clarifying


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Please update if any of you got visa grant on today and tomorrow*

dear all, 

i hereby request you, especially, who have been waiting for visa grant, to update their status of visa application as there might be a possibility that your case officer might work on today and tomorrow and will be holidaying from 25th December, 2013 onward. as a consequence, you may get visa grant on today or on tomorrow. I wish you all best of luck. Of course, i am also hoping for visa grant within tomorrow in best case. 

Cheers!


----------



## miteshm82

Ganda said:


> Finally, Its Official!!!
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> Just received a Visa grant notice from T34 -BH...
> 
> No initial contact, Just a direct grant..
> 
> Thank you guys and all the best to ur application.
> 
> :wreath:



Congratulations!! Party time...


----------



## Vamshi4happy

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Does anyone can tell what is significance of submit button in immi account page ? See pic as attachment


Hi Ratnesh, 

Prior to changes to eVisa, we used to create an online application and submit to pay the fee. However, after the changes (6th Dec'13), all the applications created with single user account (Immiaccount) will be displayed at one place, if you want to proceed with the payment of any application, you need to select from the list and click on submit button, you will be getting payment option to complete the application.

This is my observation.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> 
> Prior to changes to eVisa, we used to create an online application and submit to pay the fee. However, after the changes (6th Dec'13), all the applications created with single user account (Immiaccount) will be displayed at one place, if you want to proceed with the payment of any application, you need to select from the list and click on submit button, you will be getting payment option to complete the application.
> 
> This is my observation.


Yes.. got it.. thanks for information


----------



## baba18

*HI*



ehanu009 said:


> just wondering is there anyone waiting for grant this long? i am getting frustrated... or shouldn't i?


One of my friend had the same time line like u but he got his PR last week. i would suggest u to call them and ask for the status 

My friend called DIBP and got his PR next week itself. So i think u need to wake them up

Best of luck


----------



## snarayan

JJ_TN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been allocated to Adelaide Team 8 with CO's first name Sally (I understand that it's not advisable to mention the name of the CO in the forum, but I don't have any other option as I don't know her last name!) Any idea about the trend from this team and CO? Anyone who has been allocated to this CO here? How long is the average waiting time for this team?
> 
> Your responses would be much appreciated as I am planning to make few decisions based on this.


Hi JJ_TN,

Could you please confirm if the CO has asked you to submit form 80 yet. Have you uploaded the same?


----------



## anhalim

Guys,
How efficient is "Brisbane GSM - Team 34" in terms of responding back after submitting requested docs, specially CO AM. AM has requested docs on 16th Dec and I have submitted them on 18th.
Any idea guys when can i expect grant?


----------



## JJ_TN

snarayan said:


> Hi JJ_TN,
> 
> Could you please confirm if the CO has asked you to submit form 80 yet. Have you uploaded the same?


Hi Narayan,

I haven't uploaded form 80 till now as I just got to know that CO has been allocated last week. Not sure whether I have to upload without asking for it... Any suggestions? Which team and CO you have got?


----------



## jayptl

for regarding PCC..can be obtained only after CO allocation whose primary address belong to Gujarat..

today psk staff told me guj govt dont allow to issue pcc without requsting docs letter by CO.



APplicants who from gujarat hav to wait for CO with patience


----------



## mafuz767

baba18 said:


> One of my friend had the same time line like u but he got his PR last week. i would suggest u to call them and ask for the status
> 
> My friend called DIBP and got his PR next week itself. So i think u need to wake them up
> 
> Best of luck


Hi, same too... See my timeline ...


----------



## miteshm82

jayptl said:


> for regarding PCC..can be obtained only after CO allocation whose primary address belong to Gujarat..
> 
> today psk staff told me guj govt dont allow to issue pcc without requsting docs letter by CO.
> 
> 
> 
> APplicants who from gujarat hav to wait for CO with patience



Yes, That's true. Me and my friends faced the same issue. Moreover to this, if you are married, your spouse name must be endorsed in your passport to get pcc.


----------



## tarangoyal

No Grant today ? :bored:


----------



## snarayan

JJ_TN said:


> Hi Narayan,
> 
> I haven't uploaded form 80 till now as I just got to know that CO has been allocated last week. Not sure whether I have to upload without asking for it... Any suggestions? Which team and CO you have got?


I thought I will wait for CO to ask for the form 80. 

I haven't bothered to ask my agent about the CO team yet. She called up DIBP on the 18th December and they confirmed CO was assigned on the 17th Dec. Will ask her today about the team and other details. 

Apparently, I have been noticing the order of documents on the immi-account e-visa portal is constantly changing. Some times Evidence of Birth is listed first and sometimes evidence of language is listed first. No other changes. Not sure what this meant. Any idea guys?


----------



## miteshm82

tarangoyal said:


> No Grant today ? :bored:


Christmas week started 

Guys please keep patience as case officers might be in Christmas mood from today.


----------



## Natswray

*Christmas Present*

Hey guys,

I am hoping for a Xmas gift but would settle for a new year one! By following to posts I believe mine is being processed ~ all docs front loaded including form 80 and just recently birth certificate as I had to get copy from UK. Fingers crossed I get CO or grant soon


----------



## mafuz767

Natswray said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am hoping for a Xmas gift but would settle for a new year one! By following to posts I believe mine is being processed ~ all docs front loaded including form 80 and just recently birth certificate as I had to get copy from UK. Fingers crossed I get CO or grant soon


Good luck for all of us hopefully early in next year mate. Still tomorrow left... Let's wait and see what happen tomorrow ...


----------



## snarayan

Natswray said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am hoping for a Xmas gift but would settle for a new year one! By following to posts I believe mine is being processed ~ all docs front loaded including form 80 and just recently birth certificate as I had to get copy from UK. Fingers crossed I get CO or grant soon


Welcome to the club Nartsway!!! 

If you have front loaded all the documents its highly likely that you will hear from your CO only on the day you are granted. 

I too am eagerly waiting for a grant. I was told being assigned a CO a week back and the CO hasn't made an initial contact yet, so I am hoping there is nothing much the CO wants from me. So hopefully would wait for a Christmas or a New year's present.


----------



## Gurpreethm

Hi All, I am trying to download my grant letter, but system take me to correspondance page and nothing happen, kindly suggest what to do.
Whome to send a mail.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Expat Forum


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Natswray said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am hoping for a Xmas gift but would settle for a new year one! By following to posts I believe mine is being processed ~ all docs front loaded including form 80 and just recently birth certificate as I had to get copy from UK. Fingers crossed I get CO or grant soon


hi natswray, you did a good job by uploading all documents before the Case officer is allocated. There are brighter chances that you may get direct visa grant within tomorrow if your documentation is strong. Else, in the worst case, you may get visa grant within 1st week of January, 2014. Let's keep our chin up! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ghaith

Hello Fellows ,

In the Visa application "Previous countries of residence" section i have couple of question i hope you could advice here .

1- should i Fill only past 10 years , or all my History since i was born ? 

2- I lived and worked in Country X for 8 month during the past 10 years , should i mention that ? also stayed in country Y for 2 month business trip , should i mention that as well ? 
and how can this be proved to CO by showing airport entry stamp for example ?


----------



## thirusat

jfmiti said:


> adding myself.............
> 
> Vamshi4happy------263212----Offshore----lodged 2 Dec 2013
> jfmiti......................223111....offshore.........lodged 4 Dec 2013
> peanut48----------224711----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
> ratnesh.nagori------261314----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
> yangxh7-----------233914----Onshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013


[/QUOTE]
Thirusat ----- 262111--------Onshore ---- lodged 18 Dec 2013


----------



## vinayapte11

*I made my fees payment*



svspavan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Had a bad experience during payment of my Visa Fee for 189 Visa. I got a HDFC Forex plus multi-currency card and tried payment using the same. The payment was not accepted and the transaction returned an error with the comment declined. I tried contacting the HDFC CC, who promptly confirmed that the system returned an error suggesting invalid usage of card. This, according to them signifies that the card cannot be used for this transaction of paying the Visa fee. Please reconsider if anyone of you is planning to use this type of card for the Visa fee payment. I have to now loose some money due to the difference in buying and selling cost of the AUD with HDFC  . I finally had to pay it using a friend's credit card. Please let me know if someone was able to use this type of card to pay the Visa fee.


Hi, Surprisingly I made the payment of VISA fees by the same card on 8th Nov 2013. Dont know whether the policy is changed now.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## peanut48

So happy to see that there are so many of us on the forum that share the same lodgement date.

I'm also adding whether all docs front loaded, which incl. Form 80, Medicals & PCC as F/L, so we can get better clarity of the timelines once our applications start moving.

Wishing everyone a wonderful holiday season. 2014 will be our golden time with the grant! ray:

Updating the list:

Vamshi4happy------263212----Offshore----lodged 2 Dec 2013
jfmiti--------------223111----Offshore----lodged 4 Dec 2013
peanut48----------224711----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013----F/L
ratnesh.nagori------261314----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
yangxh7-----------233914----Onshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
Thirusat -----------262111----Onshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013


----------



## ku_ind

sathiyaseelan said:


> No, you shouldn't. Case officers, by an large, would like to process every application as soon as possible and they are loaded with much work load. They are also human beings and may take leave for 1 week or two that is absolutely acceptable and in fact, it's their rights too. So, once case officer is allocated, let him/her do his/her work at his/her convenience. Requesting CO to process your application, according to me, is not a good idea.


Thanks a lot for such a nice explanation.. I was just getting little jittery which was bad on my part..


----------



## kimh

Hey All,

Where can I find a comprehensive list of required documents for visa lodging? Would appreciate if someone can share it. 
I will be moving with my husband and a kid, so what extra docs would I need?

Thanks,
Kimh


----------



## amitw

Ghaith said:


> Hello Fellows ,
> 
> In the Visa application "Previous countries of residence" section i have couple of question i hope you could advice here .
> 
> 1- should i Fill only past 10 years , or all my History since i was born ?
> 
> 2- I lived and worked in Country X for 8 month during the past 10 years , should i mention that ? also stayed in country Y for 2 month business trip , should i mention that as well ?
> and how can this be proved to CO by showing airport entry stamp for example ?


1 - only last 10 years
2 - Yes. There is no need to prove that. If you've stayed at any country for more than 12 months in past 10 year, then you'll have to get PCC from there.


----------



## novaprospekt

Ghaith said:


> Hello Fellows ,
> 
> In the Visa application "Previous countries of residence" section i have couple of question i hope you could advice here .
> 
> 1- should i Fill only past 10 years , or all my History since i was born ?
> 
> 2- I lived and worked in Country X for 8 month during the past 10 years , should i mention that ? also stayed in country Y for 2 month business trip , should i mention that as well ?
> and how can this be proved to CO by showing airport entry stamp for example ?


I don't think you should fill your entire life history. Just stick to what was asked and maybe a year or two more. 

In addition to the passport stamp, maybe you could use the payslips? or company letter? But I doubt this would be asked unless you have spent more than 11 - 12 months.

Include all the details including the 2 month business trip.


----------



## anhalim

kimh said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Where can I find a comprehensive list of required documents for visa lodging? Would appreciate if someone can share it.
> I will be moving with my husband and a kid, so what extra docs would I need?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kimh



Primary Applicant
Birth or Age, Evidence of - School Leaving Certificate
Character, Evidence (PCC)
Language Ability - English, Evidence
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence
Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment
Travel Document - Passport
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Other (specify)
Health, Evidence of - Other 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document
Photograph - Passport - Photograph - Passport

Secondary Applicant
Language Ability - English, Evidence
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of - Marriage Certificate
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Other (specify)
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)
Birth or Age, Evidence of - Birth Certificate
Character, Evidence (PCC)
Health, Evidence of - Other (specify)
Skills Assessment, Evidence
Travel Document - Passport
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Educational Certificate (Degree, Diploma etc)
Photograph - Passport - Photograph - Passport
Change of Name, Evidence of - Other (specify)

Kids
Birth or Age, Evidence of - Birth Certificate
Health, Evidence of - Other (specify)
Custody, Evidence
Travel Document - Passport
Photograph - Passport - Photograph - Passport
Member of Family Unit


----------



## snarayan

Looks like the grant shop has closed for the next 2 weeks. Have to now discover a new way to pass time for the next couple of weeks...


----------



## decipline

miteshm82 said:


> Yes, That's true. Me and my friends faced the same issue. Moreover to this, if you are married, your spouse name must be endorsed in your passport to get pcc.


Hi Friends.

What is it meant by spouse name endorsement on passport?

Do i as a principal applicant need to endorse my wife's name in passport? I am not sure of any such procedure. Please guide me.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

decipline said:


> Hi Friends.
> 
> What is it meant by spouse name endorsement on passport?
> 
> Do i as a principal applicant need to endorse my wife's name in passport? I am not sure of any such procedure. Please guide me.


My consultant told me that its not required.


----------



## snarayan

decipline said:


> Hi Friends.
> 
> What is it meant by spouse name endorsement on passport?
> 
> Do i as a principal applicant need to endorse my wife's name in passport? I am not sure of any such procedure. Please guide me.


It depends on where you apply your PCC from. Some psk(passport seva Kendra) insist you on having the spouses name mentioned on your passport to issue the PCC. Others don't. It's always a good idea to add your spouses name on your passport and vice versa.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

snarayan said:


> It depends on where you apply your PCC from. Some psk(passport seva Kendra) insist you on having the spouses name mentioned on your passport to issue the PCC. Others don't. It's always a good idea to add your spouses name on your passport and vice versa.


We added my name in my wife's name in her passport ? Shouldn't that be sufficient ?


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> We added my name in my wife's name in her passport ? Shouldn't that be sufficient ?


As I said, it varies from psk to psk in India.

It's not going to be a huge effort in getting it added. Nothing to worry actually. If psk says you need to get it endorsed for PCC, them apply for it. Else you do not need to.

But it's better to check with your nearest office if it's required so that you don't get a nasty surprise from our wonderful Indian officials when the CO requests for PCC.

It's not a matter of big concern.


----------



## aryal

ratnesh.nagori said:


> We added my name in my wife's name in her passport ? Shouldn't that be sufficient ?


Since you are from Bangalore, I suggest not to worry.. 
We got married last 1.5 years back. Both of our passports are not updated with spouse details yet. My wife got PCC today within 2 hours. The psk we visited was Marathalli one (opposite to Intel). PSK office in india are so much professional now a days. Just fill the form online, pay RS500, take appointment slip and visit PSK.


----------



## aryal

need one suggestion regarding medicals..

Visa application already past a month, CO is not allocated yet. We are done with 3 PCCs so far, yet to get one more. Can we go ahead with medical test or should we wait for CO to be assigned.. ? I was under impression it can be done well in advance but today my consultant told me that we need to wait for CO to be assigned because we need some ID for medical test.. is that so?


----------



## snarayan

aryal said:


> Since you are from Bangalore, I suggest not to worry..
> We got married last 1.5 years back. Both of our passports are not updated with spouse details yet. My wife got PCC today within 2 hours. The psk we visited was Marathalli one (opposite to Intel). PSK office in india are so much professional now a days. Just fill the form online, pay RS500, take appointment slip and visit PSK.


Good to know that The passport authorities have become professional. 

The last when I visited a passport office in India was in 2004 and I had to wait in the queue from 5:30 am to 11 am to apply for passport. In between this there was also a power cut and they were not able to switch on their systems for an hour or so.

After the introduction of psk's, things have become very simple and efficient.


----------



## snarayan

aryal said:


> need one suggestion regarding medicals..
> 
> Visa application already past a month, CO is not allocated yet. We are done with 3 PCCs so far, yet to get one more. Can we go ahead with medical test or should we wait for CO to be assigned.. ? I was under impression it can be done well in advance but today my consultant told me that we need to wait for CO to be assigned because we need some ID for medical test.. is that so?


Thats not true. You can do it well in advance of co being assigned and it would definitely speed up the process. All you need is your passport and an e referral letter generated from your evisa or Emedical client.


----------



## anhalim

aryal said:


> need one suggestion regarding medicals..
> 
> Visa application already past a month, CO is not allocated yet. We are done with 3 PCCs so far, yet to get one more. Can we go ahead with medical test or should we wait for CO to be assigned.. ? I was under impression it can be done well in advance but today my consultant told me that we need to wait for CO to be assigned because we need some ID for medical test.. is that so?



Once you submit evisa, you should go for PCC and medicals.
for medicals, hospital asks for either TRN No. or HAP No. when you submit evisa u'll get TRN no. carry this TRN number to hospital and they will be happy to upload ur case directly to DIAC with this TRN.
Note: medical authorities takes 1 weeks to upload you report to DIAC, so go for it immediately, don't wait.


----------



## miteshm82

aryal said:


> need one suggestion regarding medicals..
> 
> Visa application already past a month, CO is not allocated yet. We are done with 3 PCCs so far, yet to get one more. Can we go ahead with medical test or should we wait for CO to be assigned.. ? I was under impression it can be done well in advance but today my consultant told me that we need to wait for CO to be assigned because we need some ID for medical test.. is that so?


No need to wait for the CO to be allocated. You can generate your HAP ID online which is required for Medical Examination.


----------



## aryal

snarayan said:


> Thats not true. You can do it well in advance of co being assigned and it would definitely speed up the process. All you need is your passport and an e referral letter generated from your evisa or Emedical client.


Its good to know this.. Thanks
Not sure if I completely missed this but don't know what is "e referral letter" means? Is it something I can generate from the new immigration portal?


----------



## snarayan

aryal said:


> Its good to know this.. Thanks
> Not sure if I completely missed this but don't know what is "e referral letter" means? Is it something I can generate from the new immigration portal?


Yes you can by clicking the organise health checks.


----------



## DesiTadka

Here you go...

Arranging a Health Examination




aryal said:


> Its good to know this.. Thanks
> Not sure if I completely missed this but don't know what is "e referral letter" means? Is it something I can generate from the new immigration portal?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

aryal said:


> Since you are from Bangalore, I suggest not to worry..
> We got married last 1.5 years back. Both of our passports are not updated with spouse details yet. My wife got PCC today within 2 hours. The psk we visited was Marathalli one (opposite to Intel). PSK office in india are so much professional now a days. Just fill the form online, pay RS500, take appointment slip and visit PSK.


Thanks aryal for the info. 

i agree to you that these PSK services are very professional. My wife went for reissue of passport and PSK people were very helpful. they help you with all queries and do not get irritated even if you have some mistake.


----------



## aryal

snarayan said:


> Yes you can by clicking the organise health checks.


Ahh.. I saw the link.. thanks.

Just next to this link I saw another link too "*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"*. Is this something we need to complete too once PCC is done for an applicant? Just curious to know what is this..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

aryal said:


> Ahh.. I saw the link.. thanks.
> 
> Just next to this link I saw another link too "*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"*. Is this something we need to complete too once PCC is done for an applicant? Just curious to know what is this..


no, this is PCC only. Means, character requirements can be met using PCC and once you upload PCC, the status of character, evidence of will become "received".


----------



## peanut48

aryal said:


> Ahh.. I saw the link.. thanks.
> 
> Just next to this link I saw another link too "*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"*. Is this something we need to complete too once PCC is done for an applicant? Just curious to know what is this..


It is also for Form 80. If you follow the link in your application you will be able to see the options in the drop down box. Mine is shown for Form 80, which I had already uploaded so I'm ignoring it until CO asks me anything further.


----------



## murali2706

decipline said:


> Hi Friends.
> 
> What is it meant by spouse name endorsement on passport?
> 
> Do i as a principal applicant need to endorse my wife's name in passport? I am not sure of any such procedure. Please guide me.



Hi It depends on the PSK you go. i went to PSK in chennai for PCC.In my application i mentioned my marital status as Single(though i am married ) as my spouse name is not added to my passport.The PSK front desk people asked me to change the status and provide a self declaration stating that due to urgent requirements i need PCC immediately and cant wait till SPOUSE Name is added to the passport.He also asked me to mention that after receiving the PCC i will soon apply for SPOUSE NAME amendment. I wrote a letter immediately and attached it with my application.

Also my passport Address is different from my current residential address.For this i got an address proof letter from my bank in addition to 1 year bank statement.My PCC was issued on the same day and within 1 hour.

So as i said earlier these depends on the PSK in which you apply for PCC

Regards,
Murali2706


----------



## Rider

aryal said:


> Ahh.. I saw the link.. thanks.
> 
> Just next to this link I saw another link too "*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"*. Is this something we need to complete too once PCC is done for an applicant? Just curious to know what is this..


This link will appear once you upload form 80. This is normal. This link appeared to me till I receive my grant.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Docs status is still Required


----------



## Rider

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Docs status is still Required


This happened to my case. It is normal. Nothing to worry.

In the month end, you could see the status changed to Received.


----------



## peanut48

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Docs status is still Required


Ratnesh,

Don't expect anything for another 2 weeks....just enjoy yourself....are you in a hurry to go to Australia? If not, just enjoy this holiday season with your friends and family since next year you most likely won't be able to do the same in your home country and you will be missing everyone.

Party hard with all your near and dear ones! :drum:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

peanut48 said:


> Ratnesh,
> 
> Don't expect anything for another 2 weeks....just enjoy yourself....are you in a hurry to go to Australia? If not, just enjoy this holiday season with your friends and family since next year you most likely won't be able to do the same in your home country and you will be missing everyone.
> 
> Party hard with all your near and dear ones! :drum:


Not in hurry.. just updating..


----------



## srmalik

hello everyone,

I underwent my medicals on the 12th of december and on the 18th my CO informed me that my medicals have been referred and it could take upto 3 months to clear.

From experiences of the forum members, why do you think they refer the medical ? is it because they see something serious? and exactly how long does it take to clear the medicals??

Need advice


----------



## suman.cuet

I am expecting my 2nd baby in Mid Aug'14. is it require to inform CO?
Considering my details (signature), pls suggestion?


----------



## bobinv

Adding myself to the list too

Vamshi4happy------263212----Offshore----lodged 2 Dec 201
bobinv------262111----Offshore----lodged 16 Dec 2013----Didnt upload anything yet
jfmiti......................223111....offshore.... .....lodged 4 Dec 2013
peanut48----------224711----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
ratnesh.nagori------261314----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
yangxh7-----------233914----Onshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013


----------



## bliss

bliss said:


> Thanks for clearing the doubt. I was a big help ! much appreciated.


Got my PCC today from Gurgaon PSK :lol::lol: , indeed the country to select is Australia. Reconfirming so that people who join next don't get confused.


----------



## bliss

Count me in  , wish all of us best of luck

Bliss ----- 261313 -- Offshore -- Lodged 16 Dec 2013
Vamshi4happy------263212----Offshore----lodged 2 Dec 2013
bobinv------262111----Offshore----lodged 16 Dec 2013----Didnt upload anything yet
jfmiti......................223111....offshore.... .....lodged 4 Dec 2013
peanut48----------224711----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
ratnesh.nagori------261314----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
yangxh7-----------233914----Onshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013


----------



## peanut48

Updating the list to make sure everyone is on it! Kindly insert your timeline as per date...thanks!

Vamshi4happy------263212-----Offshore---lodged 2 Dec 2013
jfmiti--------------223111-----Offshore---lodged 4 Dec 2013
bobinv-------------262111----Offshore---lodged 16 Dec 2013
Bliss--------------261313-----Offshore---Lodged 16 Dec 2013
peanut48----------224711-----Offshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013----F/L
ratnesh.nagori------261314-----Offshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013
yangxh7-----------233914-----Onshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013
Thirusat -----------262111-----Onshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013


----------



## bliss

peanut48 said:


> Updating the list to make sure everyone is on it! Kindly insert your timeline as per date...thanks!
> 
> Vamshi4happy------263212-----Offshore---lodged 2 Dec 2013
> jfmiti--------------223111-----Offshore---lodged 4 Dec 2013
> bobinv-------------262111----Offshore---lodged 16 Dec 2013
> Bliss--------------261313-----Offshore---Lodged 16 Dec 2013
> peanut48----------224711-----Offshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013----F/L
> ratnesh.nagori------261314-----Offshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013
> yangxh7-----------233914-----Onshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013
> Thirusat -----------262111-----Onshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013



I think we can make a google sheet , it would be easier to maintain.


----------



## saurabh_mgm

bliss said:


> Got my PCC today from Gurgaon PSK :lol::lol: , indeed the country to select is Australia. Reconfirming so that people who join next don't get confused.


Hi,

I am also in ggn. How much time did PCC take.


----------



## sikandarskhan

srmalik said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I underwent my medicals on the 12th of december and on the 18th my CO informed me that my medicals have been referred and it could take upto 3 months to clear.
> 
> From experiences of the forum members, why do you think they refer the medical ? is it because they see something serious? and exactly how long does it take to clear the medicals??
> 
> Need advice


Hi SRMALIK

What about the status online? Is it still showing "ARRANGE HEALTH EXAMINATION" or showing "NO FURTHER HEATH EXAM" is required?

Rgds,

SSK


----------



## Pailas

Pailas said:


> As I'm about to launch my application this week, Can I get few more thoughts or opinions or suggestions on this case... Thanks in advance.


Re-posting for some advice.....

Hi..... I'm a bit confused here while applying for Visa.... Can seniors help me on this situation... I have received my invitation for applying Visa (189) today..... I have started my first job from 1 Sep 2003 .... ACS letter says 'experience after sep 2005' is considered as relevant.... As per my ACS letter and according to years of deduction, which is 2 years in my case (eligibility specified in ACS WEBSITE), I have applied my EOI..... Starting 1st SEP 2005 which is exactly 2 years of deduction... But I have heard just now that I should have claimed from Oct 2005. Even though if I claim the experience from 1 OCT 2005 I should have no difference in claiming the points.... Now when I submit my visa I should be claiming the same information submitted as in EOI or is that ok to claim from 1 OCT 2005... Will there be any issue with this... ????????? Thanks.


----------



## 2013

Guys, 

Any updates?? CO allocations ??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## srmalik

the status shows "No further health exam.."


----------



## kingjkraal

hi guys, today my my medical status became "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
So i guess it means that my medical is cleared?

By the way, i am a diabetic and thanks to Snarayan's suggestion, i did clearly declare it


----------



## snarayan

kingjkraal said:


> hi guys, today my my medical status became "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> So i guess it means that my medical is cleared?
> 
> By the way, i am a diabetic and thanks to Snarayan's suggestion, i did clearly declare it


See I told you it will be graded "A" if you declare it and you show that it's under control.

All the best to both of us for the rest of the process.


----------



## Guest

kingjkraal said:


> hi guys, today my my medical status became "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> So i guess it means that my medical is cleared?
> 
> By the way, i am a diabetic and thanks to Snarayan's suggestion, i did clearly declare it


 Unless it was causing some problems there is no reason why you wouldnt get your medical cleared quickly.


----------



## kingjkraal

Thanks, Was just a little worried about it , but now i know..
Just got to wait for the grant now


----------



## laurinoz

bliss said:


> I think we can make a google sheet , it would be easier to maintain.


Good idea


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi Expats,

Is it absolutely required to upload certified copies ? Will DIAC accept the original(color) scanned ones ?

Please let me know.

Regards,
Shan.


----------



## prasanth_aus

*Co......... where r u ....?*



RPsunny said:


> Hi,
> Lodged 190 visa on 9th Nov. for SA. Still no sign of CO allocation. Getting anxious. Anyone else in this league..
> Regds


Hi Friend,,,

I m also in the same boat... Lodged my 190 visa on 5 November 2013.. Front loaded a-z documents..... Now anxiously waiting ...... Feel a bit sad that 189 visas are getting co s faster than 190... Even 189 visa lodged in November end got cos and grants...


----------



## Oz_KS

Hi All,

Can someone help me out with my queries? I am trying to upload my docs for visa processing.

1. Travel document for me and my wife - should we upload the entire passport (Non-blank pages) notarised or only the first and last page is enough?

2. For qualification, should we include all semester marksheet too or consolidated will do?

3. For work exp, I have uploaded offer letter and last 6 months payslip and reference letter. Please let me know if any more additional docs are required in this.

Regards,
KS


----------



## mohit2903

Just curious to know my CO asked to provide overseas and australia payslip. So I had uploaded 2 payslips for each company I worked for. Please advice is this enough? or I need to upload more???


----------



## singhda

Oz_KS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone help me out with my queries? I am trying to upload my docs for visa processing.
> 
> 1. Travel document for me and my wife - should we upload the entire passport (Non-blank pages) notarised or only the first and last page is enough?
> 
> 2. For qualification, should we include all semester marksheet too or consolidated will do?
> 
> 3. For work exp, I have uploaded offer letter and last 6 months payslip and reference letter. Please let me know if any more additional docs are required in this.
> 
> Regards,
> KS


- Only the first and the last page would be enough (Make sure that you get it notarised or certified from a registered MARA agent)
- It would be good if you include the marksheets of all the semesters. Scan all of them and upload them as one file.
- For work experience, the documents that you've uploaded look good.

All the best


Software Tester (190)|IELTS:29 Aug 2013|EOI:16 Sep 2013|Invite:18 Oct 2013|Visa:20 Nov 2013|CO:???|PCC:20 Dec 2013|Meds:10 Dec 2013|Visa grant:??


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Is it absolutely required to upload certified copies ? Will DIAC accept the original(color) scanned ones ?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Shan.


Colored scans are acceptable.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Oz_KS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone help me out with my queries? I am trying to upload my docs for visa processing.
> 
> 1. Travel document for me and my wife - should we upload the entire passport (Non-blank pages) notarised or only the first and last page is enough?
> 
> 2. For qualification, should we include all semester marksheet too or consolidated will do?
> 
> 3. For work exp, I have uploaded offer letter and last 6 months payslip and reference letter. Please let me know if any more additional docs are required in this.
> 
> Regards,
> KS


hi KS,

1. No need to get notarization if you upload the colour scanned copy of passport. Only first and last pages of passport are to be uploaded after coulor scanning. Notarization is mandatory when you are uploading the photo copy (black and white) of first and last pages of passport.

2. For qualification, upload only the consolidated mark sheet or transcript. Attaching all semester mark sheets unnecessarily makes confusion. In addition to consolidated or transcript, you may attach provisional certificate and Degree certificate. These 3 will be more than enough.

3. for work experience, try to upload other documents such as salary increment letters, appraisal letters, appreciation letters, promotion letters, bank statements, form 16, IT returns statements, etc. whichever applicable. here the name of the game is that you need to convince the case officer regarding the claims for your work experience. The more documents, you attach, the brighter your chances of visa grant will be.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## mohit2903

Just curious to know my CO asked to provide overseas and australia payslip. So I had uploaded 2 payslips for each company I worked for. Please advice is this enough? or I need to upload more??? 

Please advise from your experience...


----------



## mohit2903

Just curious to know my CO asked to provide overseas and australia payslip. So I had uploaded 2 payslips for each company I worked for. Please advice is this enough? or I need to upload more??? 

Please advise from your experience...


----------



## bliss

saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also in ggn. How much time did PCC take.


We downloaded the form and opened it in Acrobat PDF sunday night , updated the form and it generates an XML, uploaded the same and took printout.

Monday morning we headed to Gurgaon PSK, without any appointment, we made an entry at 10:15 AM, got token at 10:30 AM and we were free by 12:30 PM. So in total 2 hrs after token allocation. 

If your address is same as in passport and your spouse name is there in the passport you just need 2 documents 1) printout of application form (self signed) and 2) photo copy of passport (self signed) that's all.

They stamp your passport at counter C and issue you 2 copies of PCC letter. 

Its like a charm ... Go for it before they come with any other rule as happening with others in Gujarat. 

HTH


----------



## bliss

mohit2903 said:


> Just curious to know my CO asked to provide overseas and australia payslip. So I had uploaded 2 payslips for each company I worked for. Please advice is this enough? or I need to upload more???
> 
> Please advise from your experience...



If you have more no hard in uploading the same


----------



## ku_ind

No grants today...


----------



## ku_ind

No grants today...


----------



## yangxh7

Update mine. Anyone can create a google sheet? Thanks. 

Vamshi4happy----263212-----Offshore---lodged 2 Dec 2013
jfmiti---------------223111-----Offshore---lodged 4 Dec 2013
bobinv-------------262111----Offshore---lodged 16 Dec 2013
Bliss----------------261313-----Offshore---Lodged 16 Dec 2013
peanut48----------224711-----Offshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013----F/L
ratnesh.nagori----261314-----Offshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013
yangxh7-----------233914-----Onshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013----F/L
Thirusat -----------262111-----Onshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013


----------



## sathiyaseelan

mohit2903 said:


> Just curious to know my CO asked to provide overseas and australia payslip. So I had uploaded 2 payslips for each company I worked for. Please advice is this enough? or I need to upload more???
> 
> Please advise from your experience...


hello buddy, you need to upload pay slips for the whole period that you claim points for. 4 pay slips per year is needed (one in a quarter) for all your work experience that is skilled and relevant to which you claimed points in eoi. For instance, if you claimed points for 3 years of your work experience, then 12 salary slips should be attached in visa application so that case officer, without doubts, will be satisfied regarding your pay slips' factor.


----------



## bliss

yangxh7 said:


> Update mine. Anyone can create a google sheet? Thanks.
> 
> Vamshi4happy----263212-----Offshore---lodged 2 Dec 2013
> jfmiti---------------223111-----Offshore---lodged 4 Dec 2013
> bobinv-------------262111----Offshore---lodged 16 Dec 2013
> Bliss----------------261313-----Offshore---Lodged 16 Dec 2013
> peanut48----------224711-----Offshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013----F/L
> ratnesh.nagori----261314-----Offshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013
> yangxh7-----------233914-----Onshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013----F/L
> Thirusat -----------262111-----Onshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013


Try this google sheet I created 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aqkq72KpK5andGJ2Yk9sNEZiT2ZjV2tvd2FmYVBsbHc&usp=sharing


----------



## snarayan

singhda said:


> - Only the first and the last page would be enough (Make sure that you get it notarised or certified from a registered MARA agent)
> - It would be good if you include the marksheets of all the semesters. Scan all of them and upload them as one file.
> - For work experience, the documents that you've uploaded look good.
> 
> All the best
> 
> 
> Software Tester (190)|IELTS:29 Aug 2013|EOI:16 Sep 2013|Invite:18 Oct 2013|Visa:20 Nov 2013|CO:???|PCC:20 Dec 2013|Meds:10 Dec 2013|Visa grant:??


I would advice you not to notarise a colour scanned copy of a document. Diac don't just go by you notarising a document. Thy have their own ways of checking the authenticity of a document. Furthermore it's an additional cost to getting things attested by a lawyer / notary and it's unnecessary when it clearly states colour scanned copies do not need to be notarised.


----------



## snarayan

mohit2903 said:


> Just curious to know my CO asked to provide overseas and australia payslip. So I had uploaded 2 payslips for each company I worked for. Please advice is this enough? or I need to upload more???
> 
> Please advise from your experience...


If you have additional proofs than just 2 payslips, please provide. It depends in whether your payslips covers the entire duration or not. Have you provided the first and last payslip of each employment? If this is the case co might be satisfied. But try providing additional tax documents and bank statements if possible.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

bliss said:


> Try this google sheet I created
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aqkq72KpK5andGJ2Yk9sNEZiT2ZjV2tvd2FmYVBsbHc&usp=sharing


Hi Bliss, 

Adding myself to the sheet...

Good work with the google sheet... I have added an extra column for documents status too...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Bliss,
> 
> Adding myself to the sheet...
> 
> Good work with the google sheet... I have added an extra column for documents status too...


Updated my details also..


----------



## RPsunny

prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Friend,,,
> 
> I m also in the same boat... Lodged my 190 visa on 5 November 2013.. Front loaded a-z documents..... Now anxiously waiting ...... Feel a bit sad that 189 visas are getting co s faster than 190... Even 189 visa lodged in November end got cos and grants...


Hi Prasanth,
I think we will have to wait for more time as because christmas vacation. Hope for the best. I am yet to do my medicals. What abt u. Which state have u applied for
Regds


----------



## laurinoz

bliss said:


> Try this google sheet I created
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aqkq72KpK5andGJ2Yk9sNEZiT2ZjV2tvd2FmYVBsbHc&usp=sharing


Good job Bliss.
I've added you an extra column for weeks past lodgement date


----------



## peanut48

Thanks Bliss for the google docs and thanks everyone else who have pitched in!! Just a word of caution, when you create a google doc, your associated email address is made public, which is why I do not create any google docs on the forum.


----------



## laurinoz

peanut48 said:


> Thanks Bliss for the google docs and thanks everyone else who have pitched in!! Just a word of caution, when you create a google doc, your associated email address is made public, which is why I do not create any google docs on the forum.


Exact, hence why you create a brand new email address 
How are you Peanut? All going well with your application?


----------



## peanut48

laurinoz said:


> Exact, hence why you create a brand new email address
> How are you Peanut? All going well with your application?


Hi Laurinoz, fortunately it has been going well now. I was lucky enough to get nominated by ACT. I was so tensed and worried. Also I'm so glad I used the urgency request for Vetassess and got my results early since I see they are backlogged for months now. I wouldn't have even received my skills assessment till now if I was still in the queue.

How is it going with you? Have you decided to study further to help with your skills assessment? I'm so impressed that you continue to help out in the forums. I'm sure you will find a way to apply soon. Keep the spirits high.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## n.sh

hI eVERYONE,

How did you manage to pay the visa fees? 

I have tried all -ICICI, HDFC, aXIS, THOMAS COOK. but they are no longer issuing the travel card which was used earlier (and my credit limit is less). They need visa and air ticket to issue that. Any other idea?? please help

can i pay by someone else's card who has the limit in Australia or in India?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Pailas said:


> Re-posting for some advice.....
> 
> Hi..... I'm a bit confused here while applying for Visa.... Can seniors help me on this situation... I have received my invitation for applying Visa (189) today..... I have started my first job from 1 Sep 2003 .... ACS letter says 'experience after sep 2005' is considered as relevant.... As per my ACS letter and according to years of deduction, which is 2 years in my case (eligibility specified in ACS WEBSITE), I have applied my EOI..... Starting 1st SEP 2005 which is exactly 2 years of deduction... But I have heard just now that I should have claimed from Oct 2005. Even though if I claim the experience from 1 OCT 2005 I should have no difference in claiming the points.... Now when I submit my visa I should be claiming the same information submitted as in EOI or is that ok to claim from 1 OCT 2005... Will there be any issue with this... ????????? Thanks.


hi buddy, don't worry. this will not create any issues according to me. the name of the game here is the deduction of 2 years only. You can claim points for skilled employment from the very next day after 2 years. moreover, your points will not witness any change because of this. In addition, case officer, generally, checks the components of Eoi against that of visa application and then against your documentation. 

Even, i know a person on expat forum who claimed the whole experience independent of what was mentioned in acs and she got her visa grant as well. However, she was really nervous about here deduction of work experience that was 2 years in her case. She though that her application might be rejected by case officer, but, by, god's grace, she got here visa. But, i never recommend anyone to follow this route.

If you are able to convince case officer regarding your claims, you can go for it. In your case, change of this starting date of employment doesn't create any major influence. As a result, you should claim the same in visa application as in eoi. i mean, you may start your skilled employment history from September, 2005 inwards.

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## 2013

n.sh said:


> hI eVERYONE,
> 
> How did you manage to pay the visa fees?
> 
> I have tried all -ICICI, HDFC, aXIS, THOMAS COOK. but they are no longer issuing the travel card which was used earlier (and my credit limit is less). They need visa and air ticket to issue that. Any other idea?? please help
> 
> can i pay by someone else's card who has the limit in Australia or in India?


Yes, you can pay.

I would suggest you to visit another ICICI branch. They might issue you a card, as per the website they have not asked for VISA or air tickets.


----------



## 2013

Also, I got my travel card from 3rd branch that I visited..


----------



## laurinoz

peanut48 said:


> Hi Laurinoz, fortunately it has been going well now. I was lucky enough to get nominated by ACT. I was so tensed and worried. Also I'm so glad I used the urgency request for Vetassess and got my results early since I see they are backlogged for months now. I wouldn't have even received my skills assessment till now if I was still in the queue.
> 
> How is it going with you? Have you decided to study further to help with your skills assessment? I'm so impressed that you continue to help out in the forums. I'm sure you will find a way to apply soon. Keep the spirits high.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!


Dear, you must have been thrilled when you got this nomination! And I am very pleased that all finally worked out well for you. Another wait begins, and I wish you good luck for that final step.

Yes, I will be starting my course next month; should take me 2 years to get the diploma, so fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:

Merry Christmas to you too :wreath:


----------



## 2013

Couple of days I read somewhere in the forums that nowadays the backend office team at DIAC would be verifying our uploaded documents. Once the officer/CO is back, they would start giving the grants based on documents verified. 

Anyone with some confirmed news on this?


----------



## peanut48

n.sh said:


> hI eVERYONE,
> 
> How did you manage to pay the visa fees?
> 
> I have tried all -ICICI, HDFC, aXIS, THOMAS COOK. but they are no longer issuing the travel card which was used earlier (and my credit limit is less). They need visa and air ticket to issue that. Any other idea?? please help
> 
> can i pay by someone else's card who has the limit in Australia or in India?


I don't know about forex cards, some people have succeeded while others haven't and lost money on buying & selling it. There is now a daily limit on international transactions on all credit / debit cards issued in India. Hence even if you have the limit but it was not previously used for the required amount (3500+ aud) then you will have to contact the bank to raise the limit.

Best would be to use someone's credit card who has used it for such large amount before or someone whose credit card is issued outside India.

Also someone contacted the DIBP directly to find a solution (not known).


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

peanut48 said:


> I don't know about forex cards, some people have succeeded while others haven't and lost money on buying & selling it. There is now a daily limit on international transactions on all credit / debit cards issued in India. Hence even if you have the limit but it was not previously used for the required amount (3500+ aud) then you will have to contact the bank to raise the limit.
> 
> Best would be to use someone's credit card who has used it for such large amount before or someone whose credit card is issued outside India.
> 
> Also someone contacted the DIBP directly to find a solution (not known).


I paid fees with HDFC card. After 5 minutes got a call from HDFC for confirmation of such big transaction. Fortunately, they just took my YES and cleared the transaction. I am a corporate customer of HDFC so have 3L limit on my card.

I can help someone if they need to pay the fees.


----------



## n.sh

Thanks for the help Ratnesh. I have contacted one of my friends in Aus. He is ready to help. I have initiated the amount transfer to his account. He will then help with his credit card.. :fingerscrossed: I hope this works but the situation will be more clear once he recieves the payment. Their banks are off too so let us see.

Thanks again for being there. I shall PM you in case things dont work our per the plan



ratnesh.nagori said:


> I paid fees with HDFC card. After 5 minutes got a call from HDFC for confirmation of such big transaction. Fortunately, they just took my YES and cleared the transaction. I am a corporate customer of HDFC so have 3L limit on my card.
> 
> I can help someone if they need to pay the fees.


----------



## tarangoyal

No Grants for today..??

dratt.. the wait is going very painful

out::twitch::noidea::yuck::jaw:


----------



## 2013

tarangoyal said:


> No Grants for today..??
> 
> dratt.. the wait is going very painful
> 
> out::twitch::noidea::yuck::jaw:


Yes, no grants.. no updates from CO.. no CO allocations....!!

everything has slowed down...


----------



## 0z_dream

2013 said:


> Couple of days I read somewhere in the forums that nowadays the backend office team at DIAC would be verifying our uploaded documents. Once the officer/CO is back, they would start giving the grants based on documents verified.
> 
> Anyone with some confirmed news on this?


It might workout if co is on his/her own personal leave, but for holidays like this month i dont think so.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

2013 said:


> Couple of days I read somewhere in the forums that nowadays the backend office team at DIAC would be verifying our uploaded documents. Once the officer/CO is back, they would start giving the grants based on documents verified.
> 
> Anyone with some confirmed news on this?


hi buddy, i would like to strongly agree with oz_dream. What you mentioned is applicable when the case officers are on personal leave or medical leave. In fact, there are some instances, where the candidate's application has been assigned to a different case officer as the first case officer was on holidays. 

During these government holidays, i don't think that case officers would have taken your scanned documents on their laptop and check their authenticity while eating Christmas cakes or chocolates or resting on beaches, although i like them to do so (ha ha ha ha). Let them get rejuvenated from our torture through phone calls or emails inquiring the status of our visa applications (ha ha ha).


----------



## harneek

*Query*

Dear Expats,

I am planning to lodge for Visa. My and my wife's passport martial status is single. I applied for my new passport for addition of my spouse name. Do i need to apply my spouse PP also for my name addition to get Visa? Or i will get the Visa like this?

As i am a primary applicant, for Visa will it suffice my PP only or both have vto update their PP?


----------



## harneek

bliss said:


> We downloaded the form and opened it in Acrobat PDF sunday night , updated the form and it generates an XML, uploaded the same and took printout.
> 
> Monday morning we headed to Gurgaon PSK, without any appointment, we made an entry at 10:15 AM, got token at 10:30 AM and we were free by 12:30 PM. So in total 2 hrs after token allocation.
> 
> If your address is same as in passport and your spouse name is there in the passport you just need 2 documents 1) printout of application form (self signed) and 2) photo copy of passport (self signed) that's all.
> 
> They stamp your passport at counter C and issue you 2 copies of PCC letter.
> 
> Its like a charm ... Go for it before they come with any other rule as happening with others in Gujarat.
> 
> HTH


Hi Bliss, i have few queries.

1) we are three persons (Me, my wife and my Daughter), do all required PCC (Total 3 PCC's) or as a primary aplicant, only i have to go for PCC?
2) On my wife Passport, my name is not their. Do i need to update her PP or we will get the visa like this. I appliied for my PP for addition of her name.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Waqarali20005

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) – NSW nominations closed for 2013/14
NSW is pleased to announce that program targets for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) have been met for the 2013/14 financial year. 

Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014. 

Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Waqarali20005 said:


> Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) – NSW nominations closed for 2013/14
> NSW is pleased to announce that program targets for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) have been met for the 2013/14 financial year.
> 
> Effective 24 December 2013, applications for NSW nomination for the subclass 190 visa will close. Applications received after this date will not be processed or returned. NSW will reopen for the subclass 190 visa nomination in July 2014. Information regarding 2014/15 applications will be posted on this website in July 2014.
> 
> Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW.


No words for this...it happens because everyone have same dream. Think different. 

How can this turn a boon for us?


----------



## amitw

harneek said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I am planning to lodge for Visa. My and my wife's passport martial status is single. I applied for my new passport for addition of my spouse name. Do i need to apply my spouse PP also for my name addition to get Visa? Or i will get the Visa like this?
> 
> As i am a primary applicant, for Visa will it suffice my PP only or both have vto update their PP?


If you have proper marriage certificate in English (or translated), with registration number on it. Then that's enough.. No need to have spouse names on either's passports.


----------



## msohaibkhan

harneek said:


> Hi Bliss, i have few queries.
> 
> 1) we are three persons (Me, my wife and my Daughter), do all required PCC (Total 3 PCC's) or as a primary aplicant, only i have to go for PCC?
> 2) On my wife Passport, my name is not their. Do i need to update her PP or we will get the visa like this. I appliied for my PP for addition of her name.
> 
> Thanks in advance...


PCC is required for applicant and his dependents who are older than 16 years.


----------



## mithu93ku

Wishing everybody "Marry christmas"! :xmastree::tree::xmascandle::wreath::candle: :santa:


----------



## anthoney

mithu93ku said:


> Wishing everybody "Marry christmas"! :xmastree::tree::xmascandle::wreath::candle: :santa:


Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## laurinoz

mithu93ku said:


> Wishing everybody "Marry christmas"! :xmastree::tree::xmascandle::wreath::candle: :santa:


Same to you Sir Mithu,

And all the forum members


:wreath::xmascandle::wreath::xmascandle:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Wishing everyone merry Christmas*

Dear all, 

i am glad to wish you all and your family merry Christmas. Hope this Christmas brings endless fun, limitless joy, restriction-less love and unconditional care for everyone. Hope Santa Grandpa will fetch long awaiting good news to all, of course, along with chocolates (ha ha ha).

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## samkalu

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> i am glad to wish you all and your family merry Christmas. Hope this Christmas brings endless fun, limitless joy, restriction-less love and unconditional care for everyone. Hope Santa Grandpa will fetch long awaiting good news to all, of course, along with chocolates (ha ha ha).
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


Merry Christmas everyone. 
Sit back and enjoy the holidays.


----------



## bliss

*Document Upload Naming convention*



samkalu said:


> Merry Christmas everyone.
> Sit back and enjoy the holidays.



Hi Expats , 

While uploading the documents what is the naming convention you used. 
ex
MainApplicant_educationDoc
MainApplicant_Name_educationDoc
Name_EducationDoc

Please suggest


----------



## bliss

*File naming convention*



n.sh said:


> Thanks for the help Ratnesh. I have contacted one of my friends in Aus. He is ready to help. I have initiated the amount transfer to his account. He will then help with his credit card.. :fingerscrossed: I hope this works but the situation will be more clear once he recieves the payment. Their banks are off too so let us see.
> 
> Thanks again for being there. I shall PM you in case things dont work our per the plan


Hi Expats , 

While uploading the documents what is the naming convention you used. 
ex
MainApplicant_educationDoc
MainApplicant_Name_educationDoc
Name_EducationDoc

Please suggest


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hello all, 

Merry Christmas !!!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

bliss said:


> Hi Expats ,
> 
> While uploading the documents what is the naming convention you used.
> ex
> MainApplicant_educationDoc
> MainApplicant_Name_educationDoc
> Name_EducationDoc
> 
> Please suggest


I used 
Name_docname


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bliss said:


> Hi Expats ,
> 
> While uploading the documents what is the naming convention you used.
> ex
> MainApplicant_educationDoc
> MainApplicant_Name_educationDoc
> Name_EducationDoc
> 
> Please suggest


hello there, if you are the only applicant, then name the documents like " document description_company name". For instance, Pay slips_XYZ pvt .ltd., job offer letter_xyz pvt ltd, Income tax statements_XYZ pvt ltd" etc.. This is how i uploaded. 

if there are any other dependents, you may name like " dependent applicant name_document description" is fine, according to me.


----------



## samkalu

bliss said:


> Hi Expats ,
> 
> While uploading the documents what is the naming convention you used.
> ex
> MainApplicant_educationDoc
> MainApplicant_Name_educationDoc
> Name_EducationDoc
> 
> Please suggest


I used.
Primary_applicant_degree_certificate.
Dependent_applicantxxxxx


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I used
> Name_docname


Do we need to give the name of the applicant also? i have given only the document name.. Is it an issue?


----------



## Natswray

*Health Decs*

Only just noticed I has to import health decs as I done this prior to applying. I thought by just stating the HAP ID this would be enough but then I noticed you could import that alongside your application. Should be all good though as that means all documents and health checks are accounted for ✌


----------



## jre05

Natswray said:


> Only just noticed I has to import health decs as I done this prior to applying. I thought by just stating the HAP ID this would be enough but then I noticed you could import that alongside your application. Should be all good though as that means all documents and health checks are accounted for ✌


Hey

It is only after filling online application form, paying fees and after attaching the relevant documents, we can do Medicals by going to "Organize Medicals" link and taking reference letter with HAP ID printed on it right?

Why some of you say that Medicaas should be first? Before paying your fee, you wont get link of "Organize Medicals" right?


----------



## snarayan

jre05 said:


> Hey
> 
> It is only after filling online application form, paying fees and after attaching the relevant documents, we can do Medicals by going to "Organize Medicals" link and taking reference letter with HAP ID printed on it right?
> 
> Why some of you say that Medicaas should be first? Before paying your fee, you wont get link of "Organize Medicals" right?


There are 2 ways of doing medicals. 

One after lodging your visa and clicking on Organise medicals and generating the HAP ID. 

The other via MY Health Declarations (MHD) in which case you do it before lodging your visa.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Hey
> 
> It is only after filling online application form, paying fees and after attaching the relevant documents, we can do Medicals by going to "Organize Medicals" link and taking reference letter with HAP ID printed on it right?
> 
> Why some of you say that Medicaas should be first? Before paying your fee, you wont get link of "Organize Medicals" right?


hi jr,

i am sorry to say that you are barking up the wrong tree (ha ha ha). Medical examination can be completed even before paying visa application fees. However, the complexities associated with performing medical examination prior to visa lodging made it not appealing to many people including me. One can gets his/her medical exam through "My Health declaration". But, you are right the link for "Organize your medicals" will be available only after paying visa fees.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## jre05

snarayan said:


> There are 2 ways of doing medicals.
> 
> One after lodging your visa and clicking on Organise medicals and generating the HAP ID.
> 
> The other via MY Health Declarations (MHD) in which case you do it before lodging your visa.


Thanks Narayan, that helps me understand it now. I was fret whether I did any wrong by applying visa first and medicals as second step.



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi jr,
> 
> i am sorry to say that you are barking up the wrong tree (ha ha ha). Medical examination can be completed even before paying visa application fees. However, the complexities associated with performing medical examination prior to visa lodging made it not appealing to many people including me. One can gets his/her medical exam through "My Health declaration". But, you are right the link for "Organize your medicals" will be available only after paying visa fees.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Thanks a lot Sathiya for the insights, helps me.

By the way, your favorite quotes  "you are barking up the wrong tree (ha ha ha)" Everywhere you use it in many posts 

:sorry::israel:hoto:


----------



## Pailas

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, don't worry. this will not create any issues according to me. the name of the game here is the deduction of 2 years only. You can claim points for skilled employment from the very next day after 2 years. moreover, your points will not witness any change because of this. In addition, case officer, generally, checks the components of Eoi against that of visa application and then against your documentation. Even, i know a person on expat forum who claimed the whole experience independent of what was mentioned in acs and she got her visa grant as well. However, she was really nervous about here deduction of work experience that was 2 years in her case. She though that her application might be rejected by case officer, but, by, god's grace, she got here visa. But, i never recommend anyone to follow this route. If you are able to convince case officer regarding your claims, you can go for it. In your case, change of this starting date of employment doesn't create any major influence. As a result, you should claim the same in visa application as in eoi. i mean, you may start your skilled employment history from September, 2005 inwards. All the best, sathiya


Thank you so much Sathiya... This gives me confidence to go ahead and file my visa....


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Thanks Narayan, that helps me understand it now. I was fret whether I did any wrong by applying visa first and medicals as second step.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Sathiya for the insights, helps me.
> 
> By the way, your favorite quotes  "you are barking up the wrong tree (ha ha ha)" Everywhere you use it in many posts
> 
> :sorry::israel:hoto:


jr, The quote means your perception or information is wrong. There are many candidates who have been barking up the wrong regarding various phases and procedures of immigration to Australia. So, to guide or indicate their mistakes, i had to use this saying. Now, you could understand why i used these in many places (even i used that quote in this message, how is that? ha ha ha).


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> jr, The quote means your perception or information is wrong. There are many candidates who have been barking up the wrong regarding various phases and procedures of immigration to Australia. So, to guide or indicate their mistakes, i had to use this saying. Now, you could understand why i used these in many places (even i used that quote in this message, how is that? ha ha ha).


lol cooooool. :spy:


----------



## decipline

*190 Visa - Fund guidance*

Hello Friends,

I have few queries regarding proof of fund for Sub Class 190 Visa.

I have applied for Canberra State Sponsor ship in december and expecting the outcome by end of january.

I have shown AUD 40,000 fund in terms of Fixed Deposits, LIC & PPF. We are 3 people moving (myself, wife & kid)

My queries are:-

1) Once we receive the state sponsor ship, do i again need to show the same proof of funds to DIBP while i am applying for 190 Visa?

2) Can i utilise the some funds to pay the fees of AUD 3520 + 1780 + 880 - Visa fees from this fund? or do i need to preserve it till i get final visa and pay this visa fees from other fund?

3) Why i am asking is that, as i have shown AUD 40,000 as proof of fund to state which means i have this fund to support me while I am in Australia and if i do not get job for 3 to 4 months. And now once i get the state sponsor ship cleared, and i am utilising that fund here in India than no fund will be available to support in Australia? Can this be a query from DIBP post launching the visa 190 that i have not maintained the same fund at present?

4) Presently i do not have any Loan Liability on me. When i applied for Canberra state sponsor ship also, there was no liability or no loan on me. Now if i apply for some personal loan and avail the same on my name will it be seen as liability on me? will they deduct the equal amount of AUD fund from my proof? will it adversely effect my application that i have availed the personal loan at any stage now or while applying for 190?

5) If i take the personal loan, than do i need to disclose this loan amount to ACT / Canberra State? If state sponsorship is approved, than do i need to disclose this loan to DIBP when i am launching the 190 Visa?

I am seriously confused, what is fund requirement and how long do we need to maintain that fund in our name? please guide me soon.


----------



## peanut48

decipline said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have few queries regarding proof of fund for Sub Class 190 Visa.
> 
> I have applied for Canberra State Sponsor ship in december and expecting the outcome by end of january.
> 
> I have shown AUD 40,000 fund in terms of Fixed Deposits, LIC & PPF. We are 3 people moving (myself, wife & kid)
> 
> My queries are:-
> 
> 1) Once we receive the state sponsor ship, do i again need to show the same proof of funds to DIBP while i am applying for 190 Visa?
> 
> 2) Can i utilise the some funds to pay the fees of AUD 3520 + 1780 + 880 - Visa fees from this fund? or do i need to preserve it till i get final visa and pay this visa fees from other fund?
> 
> 3) Why i am asking is that, as i have shown AUD 40,000 as proof of fund to state which means i have this fund to support me while I am in Australia and if i do not get job for 3 to 4 months. And now once i get the state sponsor ship cleared, and i am utilising that fund here in India than no fund will be available to support in Australia? Can this be a query from DIBP post launching the visa 190 that i have not maintained the same fund at present?
> 
> 4) Presently i do not have any Loan Liability on me. When i applied for Canberra state sponsor ship also, there was no liability or no loan on me. Now if i apply for some personal loan and avail the same on my name will it be seen as liability on me? will they deduct the equal amount of AUD fund from my proof? will it adversely effect my application that i have availed the personal loan at any stage now or while applying for 190?
> 
> 5) If i take the personal loan, than do i need to disclose this loan amount to ACT / Canberra State? If state sponsorship is approved, than do i need to disclose this loan to DIBP when i am launching the 190 Visa?
> 
> I am seriously confused, what is fund requirement and how long do we need to maintain that fund in our name? please guide me soon.


Simple answer to all your questions: *NO*

Merry Christmas!!

Maybe some other expat member will explain in detail if you need.


----------



## harneek

Know your cost of living in Aus, very good site

Cost of Living in Brisbane, Australia. Prices in Brisbane.


----------



## decipline

peanut48 said:


> Simple answer to all your questions: *NO*
> 
> Merry Christmas!!
> 
> Maybe some other expat member will explain in detail if you need.


Thanks for your reply Peanut.

No to my 2nd query. Does that mean i need to pay the visa fees of approx AUD 6300 from other funds and i can not utilise my this fund ?


----------



## peanut48

decipline said:


> Thanks for your reply Peanut.
> 
> No to my 2nd query. Does that mean i need to pay the visa fees of approx AUD 6300 from other funds and i can not utilise my this fund ?


Decipline, sorry for my succinct answers but I'm in the holiday mood now! :biggrin1:

You don't need to show any funds to DIBP. You can pay from any fund you want. ACT only wants you to declare in very rare cases they ask for proof of funds but thats rarest of rare case. Even then you only have to show it to ACT till they give you the nomination.

DIBP doesn't require any funds declaration or evidence.

Relax and enjoy the holiday mate.

Cheers...


----------



## DesiTadka

Agree with Peanut...

No offense, but which idiot told you that you need to show proofs for such funds or on which OFFICIAL website you read about such requirements?...

Buddy... Just chill.



decipline said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have few queries regarding proof of fund for Sub Class 190 Visa.
> 
> I have applied for Canberra State Sponsor ship in december and expecting the outcome by end of january.
> 
> I have shown AUD 40,000 fund in terms of Fixed Deposits, LIC & PPF. We are 3 people moving (myself, wife & kid)
> 
> My queries are:-
> 
> 1) Once we receive the state sponsor ship, do i again need to show the same proof of funds to DIBP while i am applying for 190 Visa?
> 
> 2) Can i utilise the some funds to pay the fees of AUD 3520 + 1780 + 880 - Visa fees from this fund? or do i need to preserve it till i get final visa and pay this visa fees from other fund?
> 
> 3) Why i am asking is that, as i have shown AUD 40,000 as proof of fund to state which means i have this fund to support me while I am in Australia and if i do not get job for 3 to 4 months. And now once i get the state sponsor ship cleared, and i am utilising that fund here in India than no fund will be available to support in Australia? Can this be a query from DIBP post launching the visa 190 that i have not maintained the same fund at present?
> 
> 4) Presently i do not have any Loan Liability on me. When i applied for Canberra state sponsor ship also, there was no liability or no loan on me. Now if i apply for some personal loan and avail the same on my name will it be seen as liability on me? will they deduct the equal amount of AUD fund from my proof? will it adversely effect my application that i have availed the personal loan at any stage now or while applying for 190?
> 
> 5) If i take the personal loan, than do i need to disclose this loan amount to ACT / Canberra State? If state sponsorship is approved, than do i need to disclose this loan to DIBP when i am launching the 190 Visa?
> 
> I am seriously confused, what is fund requirement and how long do we need to maintain that fund in our name? please guide me soon.


----------



## decipline

peanut48 said:


> Decipline, sorry for my succinct answers but I'm in the holiday mood now! :biggrin1:
> 
> You don't need to show any funds to DIBP. You can pay from any fund you want. ACT only wants you to declare in very rare cases they ask for proof of funds but thats rarest of rare case. Even then you only have to show it to ACT till they give you the nomination.
> 
> DIBP doesn't require any funds declaration or evidence.
> 
> Relax and enjoy the holiday mate.
> 
> Cheers...


Thank you so so much buddy.

You eased a lot of tension from my head. I was thinking to apply for personal loan of Rs. 4 lacs to pay those visa fees and to maintain my Fixed deposits & PPF as it is to show it to DIBP as well. 
That was explained to me by agent. May be he wanted to be sure on his case.

But now, i am relaxed and will pay the fees from that fund only.

Thanks a lot


----------



## decipline

DesiTadka said:


> Agree with Peanut...
> 
> No offense, but which idiot told you that you need to show proofs for such funds or on which OFFICIAL website you read about such requirements?...
> 
> Buddy... Just chill.


Thanks dear.

As i replied to peanut just now. It was told by agent and hence i shown AUD 40,000 equal amount of INR as Fixed deposits on my name. And he requested to maintain the same fund till the end. According to him, i can not utilise that fund even after i get the state sponsor ship. He mentioned to keep it intact till the end and if require take personal loan to pay the 190 application fees.

But now, i am relaxed and will not apply for loan and will pay from this fund only.

thanks so much.


----------



## DesiTadka

Take consulting money back from your agent and kick him where it hurts...

Merry Christmas ...



decipline said:


> Thanks dear.
> 
> As i replied to peanut just now. It was told by agent and hence i shown AUD 40,000 equal amount of INR as Fixed deposits on my name. And he requested to maintain the same fund till the end. According to him, i can not utilise that fund even after i get the state sponsor ship. He mentioned to keep it intact till the end and if require take personal loan to pay the 190 application fees.
> 
> But now, i am relaxed and will not apply for loan and will pay from this fund only.
> 
> thanks so much.


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi Expats,

I have submitted the application(on 21 Dec) and paid the visa fees as well. Then I clicked on my reference number and I uploaded all my documents. After *uploading* do we need to submit it again ? 

My Status shows "Inprogress" only. I tried clicking on submit button which is available against my immigration account profile but the application throws a message that "the application has already been submitted". Am I missing something here ?

Your earliest response is very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Shan.


----------



## bliss

*What all forms to upload*

Hi All,

I have filled in Form 80, Do I need to fill any other form? Heard abt 1221 ! is 1221 required ? any other form needs to be uploaded ?


----------



## bliss

*what all forms to upload ?*

Hi All,

I have filled in Form 80, Do I need to fill any other form? Heard abt 1221 ! is 1221 required ? any other form needs to be uploaded ?


----------



## adudecool

Hi all,

Need help to understand rules around occupation ceiling.
.. Does occupation ceiling apply for the applicants who have already received an invite under states sponsorship (190 visa)?

What happens if occupation ceiling is hit after logging a visa (visa fee is paid).

Regards
Alex


----------



## andy001

Hi All,

One quick question, If someone worked in 3 or 4 different cities of India. Does he/she need to take different PCC ? or they require only one per country ?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## snarayan

andy001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One quick question, If someone worked in 3 or 4 different cities of India. Does he/she need to take different PCC ? or they require only one per country ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy


Andy, its one per country you've lived for more than 12 months.


----------



## 2013

Thanks for clearing my misconceptions. 

*Merry Christmas*


----------



## sathiyaseelan

adudecool said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need help to understand rules around occupation ceiling.
> .. Does occupation ceiling apply for the applicants who have already received an invite under states sponsorship (190 visa)?
> 
> What happens if occupation ceiling is hit after logging a visa (visa fee is paid).
> 
> Regards
> Alex


Hi there, The candidates who are already invited shouldn't worry about occupational ceilings or the filled seats in or the remaining seats as they already secured their berths. Because, when he got an invite, this number will be deducted from occupational ceilings. However, if one, is unable to lodge visa within the deadlines that is 60 days after invite, his invite will be expired and he now needs to worry about remaining seats and wait for new invitation. 

If you paid visa fees, you shouldn't worry. For instance, getting an invite is like getting a confirmed train ticket, however, if you are unable to board the train on time, you will miss the train and you have to book a new train ticket. Once you board on train (paid visa fees), you no longer need to worry about your seat in train, but, the destination (visa grant here). Hope you understand the invitation and occupation ceilings now.


----------



## anthoney

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi there, The candidates who are already invited shouldn't worry about occupational ceilings or the filled seats in or the remaining seats as they already secured their berths. Because, when he got an invite, this number will be deducted from occupational ceilings. However, if one, is unable to lodge visa within the deadlines that is 60 days after invite, his invite will be expired and he now needs to worry about remaining seats and wait for new invitation.
> 
> If you paid visa fees, you shouldn't worry. For instance, getting an invite is like getting a confirmed train ticket, however, if you are unable to board the train on time, you will miss the train and you have to book a new train ticket. Once you board on train (paid visa fees), you no longer need to worry about your seat in train, but, the destination (visa grant here). Hope you understand the invitation and occupation ceilings now.


Nice explanation with perfect example !!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

DesiTadka said:


> Agree with Peanut...
> 
> No offense, but which idiot told you that you need to show proofs for such funds or on which OFFICIAL website you read about such requirements?...
> 
> Buddy... Just chill.


hi buddy, surely, i am not that idiot (ha ha ha), anyway, i guess you could have used that word after analyzing it completely. Although may candidates received state sponsorship or nomination without showing funds, It is advised to have proofs as no one knows when DIBP or the state asks the applicant for proofs to display their monetary capacity. 

However, i agree that not every state asks this and not every candidate faces this phase, however, it is the candidate's obligation to show his/her capacity to stay in a designated state for at least 3-4 months. In fact, uploading the scanned copy of this proofs with application to state nomination enhances one's chances of receive nomination from that state.

Let's take Victoria and ACT for example. Victoria doesn't stress on this financial factor, however, ACT looks it carefully and may request you to show the funds. Nevertheless, the people (not all) who got nomination from a state may expect this inquiry either from DIBP or the state any phase of immigration. 

below is a real instance when a candidate requested ACT regarding whether showing financial capacity is a must or not and ACT said"yes". Although it is a older post, still it is an evidence. Desciplnie, may also drop an email to ACT like this (this below response is from QLD).

*Dear Sir/Madam

Thank you for your email.

Firstly I am not able to say when the Queensland State Migration Plan will be finalised. This is mainly due to the uncertainties that exist because of the federal election.

Regarding funds, we require evidence that applicants have liquid assets of at least $20,000 for the main applicant plus $7,000 for a spouse or partner plus $4,000 for the first child and $3,000 for each addition children. This basically means cash in the bank.

Regards
Principal Migration Consultant 
Skilled and Business Migration 
Department of Employment, Economic Development and Innovation 
City East, Brisbane, Qld 
________________________________________
From: [email protected] 
To: [email protected]
Subject: Enquiry
Dear Sir / Madame,
Just want to know, when the SMP will be released exactly? 
And, are funds in a bank required to be shown by the candidate for getting the Sponsorship?
Will appreciate for your kind support and help.
Regards,
xxx
*

The links are given below for your kind information.

http://canberrayourfuture.com.au/wo...illed-nominated-guidelines-10-december-13.pdf

i*n 190 nomination guidelines of ACT state, it is clearly stated that "You are not required to provide documentary evidence to support your financial support with your application. However, YOU MUST BE ABLE TO PROVIDE SUCH DOCUMENTS IF REQUESTED BY MIGRATION AND INFORMATION SERVICES".
*

Now, you yourself can check the link above and can understand it. 

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi Expats,

I have submitted the application(on 21 Dec) and paid the visa fees as well. Then I clicked on my reference number where I was directed to upload all my documents and I did upload my docs. After uploading do we need to submit it again ? 

My Status shows "Inprogress" only(i didnt do my medicals and PCC yet). I tried clicking on submit button which is available against my immigration account profile but the application throws a message that "the application has already been submitted". Am I missing something here ?

Your earliest response is very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Shan.


----------



## peanut48

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, surely, i am not that idiot (ha ha ha), anyway, i guess you could have used that word after analyzing it completely. Although may candidates received state sponsorship or nomination without showing funds, It is advised to have proofs as no one knows when DIBP or the state asks the applicant for proofs to display their monetary capacity.
> 
> However, i agree that not every state asks this and not every candidate faces this phase, however, it is the candidate's obligation to show his/her capacity to stay in a designated state for at least 3-4 months. In fact, uploading the scanned copy of this proofs with application to state nomination enhances one's chances of receive nomination from that state.
> 
> Let's take Victoria and ACT for example. Victoria doesn't stress on this financial factor, however, ACT looks it carefully and may request you to show the funds. Nevertheless, the people (not all) who got nomination from a state may expect this inquiry either from DIBP or the state any phase of immigration.
> 
> below is a real instance when a candidate requested ACT regarding whether showing financial capacity is a must or not and ACT said"yes". Although it is a older post, still it is an evidence. Desciplnie, may also drop an email to ACT like this (this below response is from QLD).
> 
> *Dear Sir/Madam
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Firstly I am not able to say when the Queensland State Migration Plan will be finalised. This is mainly due to the uncertainties that exist because of the federal election.
> 
> Regarding funds, we require evidence that applicants have liquid assets of at least $20,000 for the main applicant plus $7,000 for a spouse or partner plus $4,000 for the first child and $3,000 for each addition children. This basically means cash in the bank.
> 
> Regards
> Principal Migration Consultant
> Skilled and Business Migration
> Department of Employment, Economic Development and Innovation
> City East, Brisbane, Qld
> ________________________________________
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Enquiry
> Dear Sir / Madame,
> Just want to know, when the SMP will be released exactly?
> And, are funds in a bank required to be shown by the candidate for getting the Sponsorship?
> Will appreciate for your kind support and help.
> Regards,
> xxx
> *
> 
> The links are given below for your kind information.
> 
> http://canberrayourfuture.com.au/wo...illed-nominated-guidelines-10-december-13.pdf
> 
> i*n 190 nomination guidelines of ACT state, it is clearly stated that "You are not required to provide documentary evidence to support your financial support with your application. However, YOU MUST BE ABLE TO PROVIDE SUCH DOCUMENTS IF REQUESTED BY MIGRATION AND INFORMATION SERVICES".
> *
> 
> Now, you yourself can check the link above and can understand it.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


Dear Sathiya

Let's not confuse and complicate the matter. As I responded earlier,



> You don't need to show any funds to DIBP. You can pay from any fund you want. ACT only wants you to declare in very rare cases they ask for proof of funds but thats rarest of rare case. Even then you only have to show it to ACT till they give you the nomination.
> 
> DIBP doesn't require any funds declaration or evidence.


Keep it simple silly....

:amen:


----------



## peanut48

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have submitted the application(on 21 Dec) and paid the visa fees as well. Then I clicked on my reference number where I was directed to upload all my documents and I did upload my docs. After uploading do we need to submit it again ?
> 
> My Status shows "Inprogress" only(i didnt do my medicals and PCC yet). I tried clicking on submit button which is available against my immigration account profile but the application throws a message that "the application has already been submitted". Am I missing something here ?
> 
> Your earliest response is very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Shan.


What else do you think you should do? :bump2: Relax!

You answered yourself: "the application has already been submitted"

Now if you want to speed up things you can go ahead for medicals and PCC.


----------



## tshanmuganathan

*Thanks !*



peanut48 said:


> What else do you think you should do? :bump2: Relax!
> 
> You answered yourself: "the application has already been submitted"
> 
> Now if you want to speed up things you can go ahead for medicals and PCC.


Thanks for your confirmation mate. I just worried as I just have 3 more days to go to finish my application submission. So wanted to get it clarified.

So next step, would be CO allocation, then PCC and Medicals !


----------



## adudecool

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi there, The candidates who are already invited shouldn't worry about occupational ceilings or the filled seats in or the remaining seats as they already secured their berths. Because, when he got an invite, this number will be deducted from occupational ceilings. However, if one, is unable to lodge visa within the deadlines that is 60 days after invite, his invite will be expired and he now needs to worry about remaining seats and wait for new invitation.
> 
> If you paid visa fees, you shouldn't worry. For instance, getting an invite is like getting a confirmed train ticket, however, if you are unable to board the train on time, you will miss the train and you have to book a new train ticket. Once you board on train (paid visa fees), you no longer need to worry about your seat in train, but, the destination (visa grant here). Hope you understand the invitation and occupation ceilings now.


Quite nicely explained.. Thanks a lot


----------



## sathiyaseelan

peanut48 said:


> Dear Sathiya
> 
> Let's not confuse and complicate the matter. As I responded earlier,
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it simple silly....
> 
> :amen:


hi buddy, yes, i agree with you. what i want to say is that "let's prepare for worst case and we should not be worried at all", that's it. In other words, if you have proofs for financial capacity, you can show if ACT asks although this occurs once in a blue moon but, who knows that it could be your moon. I am not discouraging anyone yet would like to share the fact. But, i pray that ACT shouldn't ask any candidate for evidences of their funds.


----------



## iesus

subhadipbose said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Fully furnished studio accommodation is available for share for 1 additional person (Male) for 2 months from Jan 2014 till March 2014. Total 2 people will be sharing the apartment.
> 
> Total Rent - AUD 775 per month per person. All bills inclusive.
> 
> (Unlimited Internet, Electricity, Water, Cable, Gas - All included in rent)
> 
> Appliances include : Fridge, TV, Washing m/c & Drier, microwave, dishwasher, toaster, coffee maker, sofa, bed w/ pillows, and all the kitchen utencils.
> 
> There is no bond for this rental apartment and no lease breakage charges.
> 
> Address: The Residential Apartments, 602/243 Franklin Street, Melbourne, VIC 3000
> NOTE : This is 5 mins walk to Bourke, Flinders and Collins street and the building is situated right in front of Queen Victoria market in CBD. You won't incur any travelling/conveyance expense as well. Moreover I myself stay here ....
> 
> It is ideal for anyone moving to AUS and need some time to settle down and look for an accommodation.
> 
> P:S: Please PM me if you are really interested for further details.
> 
> Cheers !!
> Subhadip
> +61-432365308




Hi,

is the accommodation available in march as well? i am planning to come over in march 1st week.


----------



## Sai2Aus

I posted this query in another thread but I think Sathyaseelan you missed to answer.. sorry for the repeat..

To brief, I had submitted my Business card which had the old contact details. My lead who gave the reference is also shifted to the new office. He will answer the verification call. My query is do I need to update the information that my official contact details have changed? Or should I leave it?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## snarayan

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi there, The candidates who are already invited shouldn't worry about occupational ceilings or the filled seats in or the remaining seats as they already secured their berths. Because, when he got an invite, this number will be deducted from occupational ceilings. However, if one, is unable to lodge visa within the deadlines that is 60 days after invite, his invite will be expired and he now needs to worry about remaining seats and wait for new invitation.
> 
> If you paid visa fees, you shouldn't worry. For instance, getting an invite is like getting a confirmed train ticket, however, if you are unable to board the train on time, you will miss the train and you have to book a new train ticket. Once you board on train (paid visa fees), you no longer need to worry about your seat in train, but, the destination (visa grant here). Hope you understand the invitation and occupation ceilings now.


Wow Sathiyaseelan, I liked the analogy used in this instance.


----------



## decipline

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, yes, i agree with you. what i want to say is that "let's prepare for worst case and we should not be worried at all", that's it. In other words, if you have proofs for financial capacity, you can show if ACT asks although this occurs once in a blue moon but, who knows that it could be your moon. I am not discouraging anyone yet would like to share the fact. But, i pray that ACT shouldn't ask any candidate for evidences of their funds.


Hello Sathiya, Hello Peanut

Thanks for your replies. However, just for final conclusion, please confirm following. its big worry for me.

I have already shown AUD 40,000 equal amount of INR as Fixed Deposits in my state nomination application.

Now if i receive the nomination postive than i during 190 application lodge i will need to pay following fees :- AUD 3520 (principal) + AUD 1720 (Spouse) + AUD 880 (child) + AUD 4880 (spouse not getting IELTS 5). which means total AUD 11,000

Question is can i pay my fees of AUD 11,000 from the fund of AUD 40,000 which i had shown? or DIBP may ask me to produce the exactly same prrof of funds which i had shown in my ACT application. If at later stage DIBP ask me to show funds and i show the different funds than will that give adverse effect?

Big question is i had almost done Fixed deposit of all liquid funds and shown it. Now to pay fees of AUD 11,000 = INR 6,25,000 will be a big challenge if need to keep all those Fixed deposits intact till the final visa grant outcome. I need to search for other alternative fund to pay my visa 190 fees. please confirm soon.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sai2Aus said:


> I posted this query in another thread but I think Sathyaseelan you missed to answer.. sorry for the repeat..
> 
> To brief, I had submitted my Business card which had the old contact details. My lead who gave the reference is also shifted to the new office. He will answer the verification call. My query is do I need to update the information that my official contact details have changed? Or should I leave it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hello Sai, my dear, sorry, i missed your post, i guess. Anyway, here is your answer to which you have been looking for. 

Which contact was on that card? If it was both his mobile number and landline number printed on that card, check whether he uses the same mobile number yet in his new workplace. If so, no need to worry at all. If not, you may attach his new business under the same category you attached in visa application (with remarks of his contact mobile no. is changed) or send it over email. But, i think, this doesn't impact much on visa grant as they may call the company's land line number and get his current contact from there. Don't worry much about it.

Cheers
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

decipline said:


> Hello Sathiya, Hello Peanut
> 
> Thanks for your replies. However, just for final conclusion, please confirm following. its big worry for me.
> 
> I have already shown AUD 40,000 equal amount of INR as Fixed Deposits in my state nomination application.
> 
> Now if i receive the nomination postive than i during 190 application lodge i will need to pay following fees :- AUD 3520 (principal) + AUD 1720 (Spouse) + AUD 880 (child) + AUD 4880 (spouse not getting IELTS 5). which means total AUD 11,000
> 
> Question is can i pay my fees of AUD 11,000 from the fund of AUD 40,000 which i had shown? or DIBP may ask me to produce the exactly same prrof of funds which i had shown in my ACT application. If at later stage DIBP ask me to show funds and i show the different funds than will that give adverse effect?
> 
> Big question is i had almost done Fixed deposit of all liquid funds and shown it. Now to pay fees of AUD 11,000 = INR 6,25,000 will be a big challenge if need to keep all those Fixed deposits intact till the final visa grant outcome. I need to search for other alternative fund to pay my visa 190 fees. please confirm soon.


hello buddy, go for paying visa application fees from your fixed deposits. Even, if ACT asks for proofs that is rare, they will for sure, give you some time within which you can manage it via alternative ways. So, go for it. DIBP, most of the times, doesn't ask for it although. Request from ACT to display proofs occurs very rarely. So, don't worry about it.


----------



## decipline

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello buddy, go for paying visa application fees from your fixed deposits. Even, if ACT asks for proofs that is rare, they will for sure, give you some time within which you can manage it via alternative ways. So, go for it. DIBP, most of the times, doesn't ask for it although. Request from ACT to display proofs occurs very rarely. So, don't worry about it.


Thanks Thanks So much for prompt reply.
Wish you good luck dear.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

snarayan said:


> Wow Sathiyaseelan, I liked the analogy used in this instance.


hello narayan, thanks for your appreciation and it may be because of the fact that i have been interacting with intelligent and handsome/beautiful people like you, shel, jre, etc. to name yet just a few. i gained good knowledge from you guys only, thanks to you. i am happy to entertain while sharing the information. Cheers.


----------



## peanut48

decipline said:


> Hello Sathiya, Hello Peanut
> 
> Thanks for your replies. However, just for final conclusion, please confirm following. its big worry for me.
> 
> I have already shown AUD 40,000 equal amount of INR as Fixed Deposits in my state nomination application.
> 
> Now if i receive the nomination postive than i during 190 application lodge i will need to pay following fees :- AUD 3520 (principal) + AUD 1720 (Spouse) + AUD 880 (child) + AUD 4880 (spouse not getting IELTS 5). which means total AUD 11,000
> 
> Question is can i pay my fees of AUD 11,000 from the fund of AUD 40,000 which i had shown? or DIBP may ask me to produce the exactly same prrof of funds which i had shown in my ACT application. If at later stage DIBP ask me to show funds and i show the different funds than will that give adverse effect?
> 
> Big question is i had almost done Fixed deposit of all liquid funds and shown it. Now to pay fees of AUD 11,000 = INR 6,25,000 will be a big challenge if need to keep all those Fixed deposits intact till the final visa grant outcome. I need to search for other alternative fund to pay my visa 190 fees. please confirm soon.


You are confused! Stop. Breathe. And read what I have written.

Once you get ACT nomination, you *DO NOT* need to show evidence of funds. PERIOD.

Nobody is going to ask you to show funds at any stage after state nomination.

I honestly don't know how else to make it any more clear. :wacko:

Please stop stressing yourself out! Chill out to some music :music: and ray2: pray for nomination.


----------



## Sai2Aus

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hello Sai, my dear, sorry, i missed your post, i guess. Anyway, here is your answer to which you have been looking for.
> 
> Which contact was on that card? If it was both his mobile number and landline number printed on that card, check whether he uses the same mobile number yet in his new workplace. If so, no need to worry at all. If not, you may attach his new business under the same category you attached in visa application (with remarks of his contact mobile no. is changed) or send it over email. But, i think, this doesn't impact much on visa grant as they may call the company's land line number and get his current contact from there. Don't worry much about it.
> 
> Cheers
> sathiya


Sathya,

Sorry to tell you that you misunderstood..I have uploaded my business card which had my old official contact details. Now my office is shifted to a new place. My mobile number is still the same. But my desk no and address has changed. 

I have applied for my new business card but as most of them are on vacation i can expect to receive the cards only by Jan end.. 

Do i need to write about the change in contact details? or fill up the form 1022?


----------



## decipline

peanut48 said:


> You are confused! Stop. Breathe. And read what I have written.
> 
> Once you get ACT nomination, you *DO NOT* need to show evidence of funds. PERIOD.
> 
> Nobody is going to ask you to show funds at any stage after state nomination.
> 
> I honestly don't know how else to make it any more clear. :wacko:
> 
> Please stop stressing yourself out! Chill out to some music :music: and ray2: pray for nomination.


Thank a Lot might be small for both of you who has taken such efforts to make it absolutely crystal clear to me.
Yes, now i am clear. Sorry to ask it in detailed but was too much stressed of thinking the same.
I am absolutely relax now and will now be able to enjoy the holiday season.
I hope you will respect my position in that matter.

Wishing you both very good luck. Any request to you both...Please please keep doing this good work. Your suggestion keeps people motivated and gives clear direction to move ahead. Keep doing good work.
Good luck & Cheers


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sai2Aus said:


> Sathya,
> 
> Sorry to tell you that you misunderstood..I have uploaded my business card which had my old official contact details. Now my office is shifted to a new place. My mobile number is still the same. But my desk no and address has changed.
> 
> I have applied for my new business card but as most of them are on vacation i can expect to receive the cards only by Jan end..
> 
> Do i need to write about the change in contact details? or fill up the form 1022?


cool, No need to worry about or fill in 1022 form as your mobile number still is the same. Change of address is not in your hands and case officer understands it well. So, relax and enjoy the season well.


----------



## Sai2Aus

sathiyaseelan said:


> cool, No need to worry about or fill in 1022 form as your mobile number still is the same. Change of address is not in your hands and case officer understands it well. So, relax and enjoy the season well.


4

Thats really cool and will sure enjoy the season.. :music::music: Thanks buddy..


----------



## bliss

harneek said:


> Hi Bliss, i have few queries.
> 
> 1) we are three persons (Me, my wife and my Daughter), do all required PCC (Total 3 PCC's) or as a primary aplicant, only i have to go for PCC?
> 2) On my wife Passport, my name is not their. Do i need to update her PP or we will get the visa like this. I appliied for my PP for addition of her name.
> 
> Thanks in advance...



Hi , As replied by others also!! I am just rewriting

It will be only for you and your wife, if your Daughter is older than 16 yrs than required else not.

HTH


----------



## bliss

*Form 80 Query*

Hi,

I have filled in form 80 for myself, Do I need to fill separate form 80 for my Spouse? 

Expect form 80 is there any other form which I would need to fill in?

Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## Piyutel

bliss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filled in Form 80, Do I need to fill any other form? Heard abt 1221 ! is 1221 required ? any other form needs to be uploaded ?


Even though I filled up Form 80 and loaded upfront, I was asked to fill up Form 1221 after allocation of CO. You can expect anything from your CO. So be ready


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have submitted the application(on 21 Dec) and paid the visa fees as well. Then I clicked on my reference number and I uploaded all my documents. After *uploading* do we need to submit it again ?
> 
> My Status shows "Inprogress" only. I tried clicking on submit button which is available against my immigration account profile but the application throws a message that "the application has already been submitted". Am I missing something here ?
> 
> Your earliest response is very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Shan.


Your application is submitted. That submit button is for people who filed visa application via old system and need to import the application. Dont worry. YOur application is submitted.


----------



## msaeed

msaeed........263111....offshore.... .....lodged 17 Dec 2013


----------



## OZHope

bliss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filled in form 80 for myself, Do I need to fill separate form 80 for my Spouse?
> 
> Expect form 80 is there any other form which I would need to fill in?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


Form 80 needs to be completed by applicants (Everyone included in the application) who are 16 years of age or over.

Cheers


----------



## prasanth_aus

Hi Sunny,

I had done my medical on 15th of November. WA - Perth... Hope for the best..


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Help Needed over medical form filling*

Hi All

can anybody please guide me over the filling form-26,question-12 which says "Have you lodged a visa application? and which office" 

I have lodged my visa application but which i dont know which office. it was online

Anybody who has done his medical.. please


----------



## ShradhaAgr

*Hi*

Hi,

Please can you tell me which documents do we need to upload at the time of Visa Application.

Thanks & Regards,

Shradha




tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I have submitted the application(on 21 Dec) and paid the visa fees as well. Then I clicked on my reference number where I was directed to upload all my documents and I did upload my docs. After uploading do we need to submit it again ?
> 
> My Status shows "Inprogress" only(i didnt do my medicals and PCC yet). I tried clicking on submit button which is available against my immigration account profile but the application throws a message that "the application has already been submitted". Am I missing something here ?
> 
> Your earliest response is very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Shan.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

bliss said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filled in Form 80, Do I need to fill any other form? Heard abt 1221 ! is 1221 required ? any other form needs to be uploaded ?


For Spouse, Form 1221 is also required apart from Form 80.


----------



## G D SINGH

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi All
> 
> can anybody please guide me over the filling form-26,question-12 which says "Have you lodged a visa application? and which office"
> 
> I have lodged my visa application but which i dont know which office. it was online
> 
> Anybody who has done his medical.. please


HI,

Just write "Online Application"..

People in DIBP understand this. Actually this question is for people who had applied earlier (before skill select) or have applied using hard copies of forms (Not online).

Dont worry abt this question. just mention "Online Application".

Let me know once you get your grant..!

Regds
GD


----------



## vinayapte11

Doston......aj dukaan band hai...no motivation   
All CO's must be on bondi beach...enjoying the boxing day!!
Hope we are there next year...to enjoy the day!!

Best wishes to all.


----------



## G D SINGH

bliss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have filled in form 80 for myself, Do I need to fill separate form 80 for my Spouse?
> 
> Expect form 80 is there any other form which I would need to fill in?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Form 80 is to be filled for yourself and your wife. No need if your daughter is less than 16.
Apart from form 80, you may be asked to provide form 1221. This is just an addition to information that you already provided. If CO needs somewhat more information about you and your family, it may ask for 1221 as well. To avoid delay, you may provide it upfront.

All the best ... !

Regds
GD


----------



## harneek

bliss said:


> Hi , As replied by others also!! I am just rewriting
> 
> It will be only for you and your wife, if your Daughter is older than 16 yrs than required else not.
> 
> HTH


Thanks Bliss, as i was wrote one more query, i am not update my wife's passport with my name, as a primary applicant mine is updated. Will it creat any problem during visa process? can i go for my wife passport upgradation or it will not required?


----------



## G D SINGH

harneek said:


> Thanks Bliss, as i was wrote one more query, i am not update my wife's passport with my name, as a primary applicant mine is updated. Will it creat any problem during visa process? can i go for my wife passport upgradation or it will not required?


Hi,

Spouses' name on the passport is always considered as strong evidence of your relationship. It is accepted as proof of your relationship by embassies if you apply for any visa.

It is good to get the name endrosed on each others passport. But, it is not mandatory. You may prove your relationship by other supporting documents like

- Marriage Registration Certificate
- Joint bank account/savings
- Joint home lease/ bank agreements
- Joint property
- Holidays that you have spent together
- Proof of residence at same address

However, i would say, it is good to have the name endrosed of both on each others passport but again this is not a mandate.

All the best..!

Regds
GD


----------



## tarangoyal

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi there, The candidates who are already invited shouldn't worry about occupational ceilings or the filled seats in or the remaining seats as they already secured their berths. Because, when he got an invite, this number will be deducted from occupational ceilings. However, if one, is unable to lodge visa within the deadlines that is 60 days after invite, his invite will be expired and he now needs to worry about remaining seats and wait for new invitation.
> 
> If you paid visa fees, you shouldn't worry. For instance, getting an invite is like getting a confirmed train ticket, however, if you are unable to board the train on time, you will miss the train and you have to book a new train ticket. Once you board on train (paid visa fees), you no longer need to worry about your seat in train, but, the destination (visa grant here). Hope you understand the invitation and occupation ceilings now.


A perfect example.. Good explanation.. :hat:


----------



## Piyutel

*Form 26*



Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi All
> 
> can anybody please guide me over the filling form-26,question-12 which says "Have you lodged a visa application? and which office"
> 
> I have lodged my visa application but which i dont know which office. it was online
> 
> Anybody who has done his medical.. please


I filled up as follows:-
YES
DIAC



Hope it helps
Piyutel


----------



## peanut48

Piyutel said:


> I filled up as follows:-
> YES
> DIAC
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it helps
> Piyutel


Note: DIAC is now called DIBP


----------



## peanut48

msaeed said:


> msaeed........263111....offshore.... .....lodged 17 Dec 2013


Expats, please add it to the list or it may be buried under other posts!

I have updated it now but kindly check if you are on the list!

Vamshi4happy-------263212-----Offshore---lodged 2 Dec 2013
jfmiti---------------223111-----Offshore---lodged 4 Dec 2013
bobinv--------------262111-----Offshore---lodged 16 Dec 2013
Bliss----------------261313-----Offshore---Lodged 16 Dec 2013
msaeed-------------263111-----offshore---lodged 17 Dec 2013
peanut48-----------224711-----Offshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013----F/L
ratnesh.nagori-------261314-----Offshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013
yangxh7------------233914-----Onshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013----F/L
Thirusat ------------262111-----Onshore---lodged 18 Dec 2013

Also please add yourself to the google docs sheet here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Yk9sNEZiT2ZjV2tvd2FmYVBsbHc&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## Piyutel

*Form 26*



peanut48 said:


> Note: DIAC is now called DIBP


Thanks for amending


----------



## tarangoyal

DIBP is supposed to resume office tomorrow. Lets hope to see some new grants.. :behindsofa::fingerscrossed:


----------



## peanut48

tarangoyal said:


> DIBP is supposed to resume office tomorrow. Lets hope to see some new grants.. :behindsofa::fingerscrossed:


That is incorrect. DIBP is on holiday tomorrow. They reopen on Monday - 30 Dec and are closed on 1 Jan 2014.


----------



## BRGKK(DC)

Hi Mates,
Do i need to notarize all my educational documents, offer letter, referral letter and confirmation letter before filing in ACS ??
Thanks


----------



## ku_ind

BRGKK(DC) said:


> Hi Mates,
> Do i need to notarize all my educational documents, offer letter, referral letter and confirmation letter before filing in ACS ??
> Thanks


Yes


----------



## Achin

harneek said:


> Thanks Bliss, as i was wrote one more query, i am not update my wife's passport with my name, as a primary applicant mine is updated. Will it creat any problem during visa process? can i go for my wife passport upgradation or it will not required?


That is true, you shld get the name updated , but then if you go for this it will be a new passport again and can take from 1 - 2 months. 

In PCC they do write the name of husband in PCC, if husband name is not there they will write fathers name. 

If you have marriage certificate and have time you can go for passport up gradation 

Otherwise just get the PCC done without spouse name! but anyway you would need marriage certificate to be uploaded for CO. 


HTH


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Achin said:


> That is true, you shld get the name updated , but then if you go for this it will be a new passport again and can take from 1 - 2 months.
> 
> In PCC they do write the name of husband in PCC, if husband name is not there they will write fathers name.
> 
> If you have marriage certificate and have time you can go for passport up gradation
> 
> Otherwise just get the PCC done without spouse name! but anyway you would need marriage certificate to be uploaded for CO.
> 
> 
> HTH


Me and my wife have PCC appointment tomorrow. My passport does not have her 's name endorsed but my name is present in her passport. 

Hope we get both PCC tomorrow.


----------



## BRGKK(DC)

Thanku very much


----------



## harneek

Achin said:


> That is true, you shld get the name updated , but then if you go for this it will be a new passport again and can take from 1 - 2 months.
> 
> In PCC they do write the name of husband in PCC, if husband name is not there they will write fathers name.
> 
> If you have marriage certificate and have time you can go for passport up gradation
> 
> Otherwise just get the PCC done without spouse name! but anyway you would need marriage certificate to be uploaded for CO.
> 
> 
> HTH


To avoid this delay, that's why i am not going for my Wife's PP upgradation.

For your Info, on my PP my spouse name is their and also we have a marriage certificate. I think this will suffice our purpose.


----------



## Achin

harneek said:


> To avoid this delay, that's why i am not going for my Wife's PP upgradation.
> 
> For your Info, on my PP my spouse name is their and also we have a marriage certificate. I think this will suffice our purpose.



Not very sure ! they may , they may not create an issue out of it. Try to avoid this question if they ask abt why source name is not there ! I hope you get it soon.


----------



## Achin

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Me and my wife have PCC appointment tomorrow. My passport does not have her 's name endorsed but my name is present in her passport.
> 
> Hope we get both PCC tomorrow.


Wish you all the best, hope you get the PCC without any issue. Which PSK are you heading to ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Achin said:


> Wish you all the best, hope you get the PCC without any issue. Which PSK are you heading to ?


PSK in Sai Arcade, Opp Intel, ORR, Bangalore


----------



## harneek

G D SINGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Spouses' name on the passport is always considered as strong evidence of your relationship. It is accepted as proof of your relationship by embassies if you apply for any visa.
> 
> It is good to get the name endrosed on each others passport. But, it is not mandatory. You may prove your relationship by other supporting documents like
> 
> - Marriage Registration Certificate
> - Joint bank account/savings
> - Joint home lease/ bank agreements
> - Joint property
> - Holidays that you have spent together
> - Proof of residence at same address
> 
> However, i would say, it is good to have the name endrosed of both on each others passport but again this is not a mandate.
> 
> All the best..!
> 
> Regds
> GD


Thanks GD, 

On my PP, my spouse name is their and also we have a marriage certificate & my baby passport, which states father and mother names.

Actually i am avoiding to upgrade my wife's PP to avoid further delay's. if i apply now, it will take 1.5 to 2 mnth and then it will further delays our medicals. which delay the whole process.

That's why i was checking, if it is not mendate then, it is better to avoid but if it is a necessary then probably i will go for this right now.


----------



## Achin

harneek said:


> Thanks GD,
> 
> On my PP, my spouse name is their and also we have a marriage certificate & my baby passport, which states father and mother names.
> 
> Actually i am avoiding to upgrade my wife's PP to avoid further delay's. if i apply now, it will take 1.5 to 2 mnth and then it will further delays our medicals. which delay the whole process.
> 
> That's why i was checking, if it is not mendate then, it is better to avoid but if it is a necessary then probably i will go for this right now.


Better would be you get ur medical done first , as Medical is linked with HAPID , this way even if there is a need to change the passport, atleast ur medicals are done.

After which you would be required to fill in form 80, where in you can give reference of all old passports and this will be all. 

HTH


----------



## Achin

ratnesh.nagori said:


> PSK in Sai Arcade, Opp Intel, ORR, Bangalore


Do let us know how was the experience, for us we did it in Gurgaon PSK and we did not took any appointment, it was walkin between 9:00 am - 11:00 am.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Achin said:


> Do let us know how was the experience, for us we did it in Gurgaon PSK and we did not took any appointment, it was walkin between 9:00 am - 11:00 am.


Thanks. Sure, I will let you know how it went.


----------



## tarangoyal

peanut48 said:


> That is incorrect. DIBP is on holiday tomorrow. They reopen on Monday - 30 Dec and are closed on 1 Jan 2014.


Check this..

Public holidays | australia.gov.au


----------



## peanut48

tarangoyal said:


> Check this..
> 
> Public holidays | australia.gov.au


Once again, you are mis-informed. That is not DIBP list of holidays but NSW. It's not the same.

Please check the DIBP list here: Australian Offices


----------



## 2013

vinayapte11 said:


> Doston......aj dukaan band hai...no motivation
> All CO's must be on bondi beach...enjoying the boxing day!!
> Hope we are there next year...to enjoy the day!!
> 
> Best wishes to all.


Yeah... 25th And 26th are holidays thr...


----------



## goodguy2

*Page 4444*

Just wanted to be a part of Page 4444 :thumb::thumb: …Hahahahahah. Btw, Happy Boxing Day. Where are my gift boxes :santa::santa: ??? Hahahaha. 

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bliss

*Medical Status*

Got my Medical done on 18th , in Max Panchsheel delhi, reports not uploaded yet ! 
Called up Clinic came to know Doctor on leave and will be back by Monday !!


----------



## tshanmuganathan

*Required Docs*



ShradhaAgr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can you tell me which documents do we need to upload at the time of Visa Application.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> 
> Shradha


Primary Applicant:

Passport
Resume
Birth Certificate
10th Marksheet
+2 Marksheet
Degree Certificate
Degree Transcript
Technical certifications
Prev Company Exp Letter
Prev Company Reference Letter from Supervisor
Current Company Appointment Letter
Current Company Latest Promotion Letter
Current Company 3rd Party Stat Declaration
Current Company Last 12 months payslips
Current Company Last 12 months salary statement
Current Company Last 4 yrs Tax Statement
IETLS
ACS
Meds
India PCC
Form 80

Secondary Applicant:

Passport
Marriage Certificate
10th Marksheet
Diploma Marksheet
Degree Certificate
Degree Certificate
Proof of Language Skill (English) - letter from College
Birth/Age Evidence
Meds
Form 80


----------



## Piyutel

peanut48 said:


> Once again, you are mis-informed. That is not DIBP list of holidays but NSW. It's not the same.
> 
> Please check the DIBP list here: Australian Offices


Hi Peanut48,
The link you sent refers to the public holidays in the year 2014 and not this year
Piyutel


----------



## laurinoz

goodguy2 said:


> Just wanted to be a part of Page 4444 :thumb::thumb: …Hahahahahah. Btw, Happy Boxing Day. Where are my gift boxes :santa::santa: ??? Hahahaha.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.


LMAO!

Funniest post of the day
:biggrin1::biggrin1: :der::der: :biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## goodguy2

laurinoz said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Funniest post of the day
> :biggrin1::biggrin1: :der::der: :biggrin1::biggrin1:


 Hey laurinoz,

Thanx...but I still dont see any gifts :boxing: 


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## laurinoz

goodguy2 said:


> Hey laurinoz,
> 
> Thanx...but I still dont see any gifts :boxing:
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.


I can see them. Plenty of gifts!! In the shops. If you bring along some cash, you might be able to take some back home hahahaha :tongue:


----------



## goodguy2

laurinoz said:


> I can see them. Plenty of gifts!! In the shops. If you bring along some cash, you might be able to take some back home hahahaha :tongue:



Thanks for letting me know "smart alec" Hahaha

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi All,

I have applied for NSW SS, i have a query regarding roles and respinsibility i submitted.

I sent an original statutory declaration of roles and responsibilities i obtained from my line managers, my query is, will the same be shared with DIBP at later stage or do i need to get once again at the time of invitation ??

Request seniors to clarify please.

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## peanut48

Piyutel said:


> Hi Peanut48,
> The link you sent refers to the public holidays in the year 2014 and not this year
> Piyutel


It's the same every year. Also if you go to immi.gov.au and scroll to the announcements, in yellow it clearly states:

All Australian departmental offices and service centres will be closed between Wednesday 25 December 2013 and Friday 27 December 2013 and on Wednesday 1 January 2014

However, feel free to think otherwise!!!! :amen:


----------



## peanut48

goodguy2 said:


> Just wanted to be a part of Page 4444 :thumb::thumb: …Hahahahahah. Btw, Happy Boxing Day. Where are my gift boxes :santa::santa: ??? Hahahaha.
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You got the best gift already!!! Your grant....now you want more??? :nono:

Look at us poor fellows, still waiting for grants...You should buy us gifts to cheer us up!


----------



## goodguy2

peanut48 said:


> You got the best gift already!!! Your grant....now you want more??? :nono:
> 
> Look at us poor fellows, still waiting for grants...You should buy us gifts to cheer us up!



I pray for a speedy grant to all those waiting for their Grants. I know the wait can be killing at times. Hope everybody get their grants soon. Goodluck.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## bliss

battulas78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS, i have a query regarding roles and respinsibility i submitted.
> 
> I sent an original statutory declaration of roles and responsibilities i obtained from my line managers, my query is, will the same be shared with DIBP at later stage or do i need to get once again at the time of invitation ??
> 
> Request seniors to clarify please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


Why you sent original papers ? you shld hv taken a photo copy and got it notarized! 


NSW will not return your papers , you need to show the same to DIBP later 
hence please get another copy of same letter from your manager.


----------



## cyberkidpk

Hello guys

I have lodge my 190 on 31st october... Would be 1st nov in australia
Have uploaded all documents.. Medicals.pcc and now even the medical link been disappeared.
And apart from the status of 2 document ... All the remaining have been changed to RECEIVED


The query is I haven't been assigned any case officer
As per the allocation time frame given on the website
It should be within 7 weeks for 190

What to do ..???


----------



## peanut48

cyberkidpk said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I have lodge my 190 on 31st october... Would be 1st nov in australia
> Have uploaded all documents.. Medicals.pcc and now even the medical link been disappeared.
> And apart from the status of 2 document ... All the remaining have been changed to RECEIVED
> 
> 
> The query is I haven't been assigned any case officer
> As per the allocation time frame given on the website
> It should be within 7 weeks for 190
> 
> What to do ..???


Contact DIBP (Call them) on Monday, Dec 30. Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Santhosh.15

bliss said:


> Why you sent original papers ? you shld hv taken a photo copy and got it notarized!
> 
> NSW will not return your papers , you need to show the same to DIBP later
> hence please get another copy of same letter from your manager.


Hi

Thanks for your reply.

Can i take reference letter from a different manager for DIBP ??

Besides, can i try obtain roles and responsibilities on the company letter head if it can help ??

Thanks for your time and inputs.

Santhosh


----------



## au applicant

*Visa granted*

I received the golden mail on Tuesday. It is a great christmas present. I am extremely happy that my one year efforts has paid off. 

Cheers
Au applicant

:hippie::hippie:


----------



## GhouseYaseen

*Request*

Hi Team:

I hv few queries..Appreciate all if you cud help me , I got my EOI invite by 17th Nov ..I was busy lately, But was preparing the docs and planning to apply by 2nd Jan.
1. Does my application will be called as accepted from the moment i pay the visa fees
2. I have all the docs ready(PCC/GOOD CONDUCT CERTI) except Medicals which i am going to file as soon as i have CO allocated(or may if medicals are valid for long time shud i proceed nw itself)
3. Do I need to mention that in middle east there is no tax system hence no tax related docs like India.
4. Do i need to support my divorce doc as well (i m mentioning divorce in form 80)
5. Do DIBP call companies all the time to enquire, coz i dont want them(HR BOARD NO.) to miss the call.
6. What cud be the expected time for CO allocation in my case 263111 & visa grant...tentative..pls...coz I am planning to go to my home country.

REALLY THX AND GOD BLESS..SEASON'S GREETING TO ALL.

*ACS:263111 CAT : 189 EOI APPLIED 7/11/2013 RECVD INVITE: 17/11/2013 VISA: 2nd JAN(?)*


----------



## RPsunny

vinayapte11 said:


> Doston......aj dukaan band hai...no motivation
> All CO's must be on bondi beach...enjoying the boxing day!!
> Hope we are there next year...to enjoy the day!!
> 
> Best wishes to all.


Hi vinay, its really long time isnt it. Even I nave lodged app on 9th nov. After that its just status quo. Hope that jan first week will bring lots of grants
Regds


----------



## laurinoz

au applicant said:


> I received the golden mail on Tuesday. It is a great christmas present. I am extremely happy that my one year efforts has paid off.
> 
> Cheers
> Au applicant
> 
> :hippie::hippie:


Wow, this is amazing, right for Xmas!
Congrats buddy, no wonder you only let us know now, you must have been to the moon and back


----------



## bliss

I hv few queries..Appreciate all if you cud help me , I got my EOI invite by 17th Nov ..I was busy lately, But was preparing the docs and planning to apply by 2nd Jan.
1. Does my application will be called as accepted from the moment i pay the visa fees
Yes
2. I have all the docs ready(PCC/GOOD CONDUCT CERTI) except Medicals which i am going to file as soon as i have CO allocated(or may if medicals are valid for long time shud i proceed nw itself)

as you already hv PCC your entry date will be as per PCC , hence better get the medical done. Say you got ur PCC on 01 Jan 2013, CO will send the grant with a condition that you need to make first entry before 01 Jan 2014 

3. Do I need to mention that in middle east there is no tax system hence no tax related docs like India.
Yes its better to declare, other members pls suggest 

4. Do i need to support my divorce doc as well (i m mentioning divorce in form 80)

Yes for sure
5. Do DIBP call companies all the time to enquire, coz i dont want them(HR BOARD NO.) to miss the call.

They can call you cannot predict

6. What cud be the expected time for CO allocation in my case 263111 & visa grant...tentative..pls...coz I am planning to go to my home country.
For 189 I think its within 8 weeks after you make the payment

REALLY THX AND GOD BLESS..SEASON'S GREETING TO ALL.


Replied inline , These are my personal opinion other members please suggest


----------



## bliss

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Can i take reference letter from a different manager for DIBP ??
> 
> Besides, can i try obtain roles and responsibilities on the company letter head if it can help ??
> 
> Thanks for your time and inputs.
> 
> Santhosh


I am really not sure ! but its better to have something than nothing.


----------



## bliss

au applicant said:


> I received the golden mail on Tuesday. It is a great christmas present. I am extremely happy that my one year efforts has paid off.
> 
> Cheers
> Au applicant
> 
> :hippie::hippie:



Congrats !!! Party time


----------



## peanut48

au applicant said:


> I received the golden mail on Tuesday. It is a great christmas present. I am extremely happy that my one year efforts has paid off.
> 
> Cheers
> Au applicant
> 
> :hippie::hippie:


Congratulations!!!

DIBP was Santa for you.....


----------



## au applicant

*Visa granted*

I would like to thank firetoy, mithu, shyam and felix for extraordinary advise. :hippie::hippie:U guys are great. It is thanks to guys like u that I my 190 visa has been granted.

Cheers


----------



## sathiyaseelan

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Can i take reference letter from a different manager for DIBP ??
> 
> Besides, can i try obtain roles and responsibilities on the company letter head if it can help ??
> 
> Thanks for your time and inputs.
> 
> Santhosh


hi battulas,

Yes, you can get a reference letter from a different manager if he is able to offer you it on company's letterhead. Generally, getting reference letter on company's letter either from any of your managers you worked under or the hr manager is the ideal option.

It is absolutely fine if you submit this letter to dibp after invitation. If you are unable to get it done company's letterhead, you can always got for statutory declaration from your immediate manager but keep this as last resort.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

peanut48 said:


> You got the best gift already!!! Your grant....now you want more??? :nono:
> 
> Look at us poor fellows, still waiting for grants...You should buy us gifts to cheer us up!


hi peanut, you are absolutely right. Goodguy, you should send one box of chocolates to each applicant who has been begging, sorry, waiting for visa grant. (ha ha ha).


----------



## sathiyaseelan

GhouseYaseen said:


> Hi Team:
> 
> I hv few queries..Appreciate all if you cud help me , I got my EOI invite by 17th Nov ..I was busy lately, But was preparing the docs and planning to apply by 2nd Jan.
> 1. Does my application will be called as accepted from the moment i pay the visa fees
> 2. I have all the docs ready(PCC/GOOD CONDUCT CERTI) except Medicals which i am going to file as soon as i have CO allocated(or may if medicals are valid for long time shud i proceed nw itself)
> 3. Do I need to mention that in middle east there is no tax system hence no tax related docs like India.
> 4. Do i need to support my divorce doc as well (i m mentioning divorce in form 80)
> 5. Do DIBP call companies all the time to enquire, coz i dont want them(HR BOARD NO.) to miss the call.
> 6. What cud be the expected time for CO allocation in my case 263111 & visa grant...tentative..pls...coz I am planning to go to my home country.
> 
> REALLY THX AND GOD BLESS..SEASON'S GREETING TO ALL.
> 
> *ACS:263111 CAT : 189 EOI APPLIED 7/11/2013 RECVD INVITE: 17/11/2013 VISA: 2nd JAN(?)*


hello buddy, go through my answers below.

1. Does my application will be called as accepted from the moment i pay the visa fees
*No, It takes some time to get your visa application accepted, this timeline is, i guess, 24-48 hours.*

2. I have all the docs ready(PCC/GOOD CONDUCT CERTI) except Medicals which i am going to file as soon as i have CO allocated(or may if medicals are valid for long time shud i proceed nw itself)
*medicals are valid for one year, so go for health examination even before the allocation of case officer, but, immediately after paying visa application.*

3. Do I need to mention that in middle east there is no tax system hence no tax related docs like India.
*No need to mention this, however, provide all other documents such as bank statements, pay slips, etc. for this period.*

4. Do i need to support my divorce doc as well (i m mentioning divorce in form 80)
*I am unsure of this.*

5. Do DIBP call companies all the time to enquire, coz i dont want them(HR BOARD NO.) to miss the call.
See, generally, background verification may be done by case officer or their agencies. No need to alert them and they call in line with local; time only. So, no need to panic about this, but, just let the HR manager knows about your namae, designation, roles, employment tenure, employee id, etc, through an email that you may send to them.

6. What cud be the expected time for CO allocation in my case 263111 & visa grant...tentative..pls...coz I am planning to go to my home country.

*Generally, visa processing times vary from one case to other based on the availability of case officers, holidays falling in between, their workload, etc. You may expect visa grant even within 15 days after lodging your visa application. But, be ready to wait for 2 months from visa lodgement.*

all the best,
sathiya


----------



## snarayan

battulas78 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS, i have a query regarding roles and respinsibility i submitted.
> 
> I sent an original statutory declaration of roles and responsibilities i obtained from my line managers, my query is, will the same be shared with DIBP at later stage or do i need to get once again at the time of invitation ??
> 
> Request seniors to clarify please.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


Haven't you scanned these documents before sending to nsw. You only need scanned copies for dibp stage.


----------



## samkalu

RPsunny said:


> Hi vinay, its really long time isnt it. Even I nave lodged app on 9th nov. After that its just status quo. Hope that jan first week will bring lots of grants
> Regds


Me too on the 9th nov


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Do we need printout of Visa application and payment receipt for PCC ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Do we need printout of Visa application and payment receipt for PCC ?


----------



## khatri

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Do we need printout of Visa application and payment receipt for PCC ?


Varies from PSK to PSK or state to state...Delhi PSK does not ask any of these

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## amitso

In next 10 days I will complete 6 months, what should I do now? Do I need to call DIBP?


----------



## mithu93ku

amitso said:


> In next 10 days I will complete 6 months, what should I do now? Do I need to call DIBP?


You should call your CO.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Do we need printout of Visa application and payment receipt for PCC ?


hi ratnesh, i do recommend you to carry out the print out of visa application and receipt while rushing to PSK as some officials in PSK may eager to look at them for issuing PCC. In other PSK offices, they don't need. Hence, it is always better to have some documentary evidence to prove you lodged your visa to Australia and need PCC for the same.


----------



## 2013

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Do we need printout of Visa application and payment receipt for PCC ?


No...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

au applicant said:


> I received the golden mail on Tuesday. It is a great christmas present. I am extremely happy that my one year efforts has paid off.
> 
> Cheers
> Au applicant
> 
> :hippie::hippie:


Congrats. ..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## khatri

amitso said:


> In next 10 days I will complete 6 months, what should I do now? Do I need to call DIBP?


Its too long..have CO contacted you ever? Or do you know the reason why its taking that much time? Because these days most of the applicants are getting grants in 1 - 3 months...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## vinayapte11

2013 said:


> Yeah... 25th And 26th are holidays thr...


True...Can expect some activity only after the 6th now. Till then :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vinayapte11

RPsunny said:


> Hi vinay, its really long time isnt it. Even I nave lodged app on 9th nov. After that its just status quo. Hope that jan first week will bring lots of grants
> Regds


True man....even I am hoping so...this wait is killing. patience just running out...
Specially when u know that nothings gonna happen for the next 10 days. Anyways lets hope we hear the good news soon.
Till then i pray to god to give us patience.


----------



## vinayapte11

samkalu said:


> Me too on the 9th nov


We will get our grant soon buddy!!


----------



## samkalu

vinayapte11 said:


> We will get our grant soon buddy!!


Hoping so


----------



## Arjun2407

*Chances of invite at 65 points*

Hi All,
I've submitted an EOI under 261111 category in December 2013 with 65 points. Going by the recent trend in this category, can someone tell me what are the chances of getting an invite and when?

Thanks
Arjun


----------



## vinayapte11

Arjun2407 said:


> Hi All,
> I've submitted an EOI under 261111 category in December 2013 with 65 points. Going by the recent trend in this category, can someone tell me what are the chances of getting an invite and when?
> 
> Thanks
> Arjun



Hi Arjun
Check out this link below. This is the result of the latest concluded round on 16th December 2013. The cut off was 60. So in all probabilities you will get an invitation in the next round. All the best.

SkillSelect

Cheers,:bounce:
Vinay


----------



## Natswray

vinayapte11 said:


> True...Can expect some activity only after the 6th now. Till then :fingerscrossed:


30th/31st/2nd and 3rd are just normal days......most people work unless they have taken personal leave.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Arjun2407 said:


> Hi All,
> I've submitted an EOI under 261111 category in December 2013 with 65 points. Going by the recent trend in this category, can someone tell me what are the chances of getting an invite and when?
> 
> Thanks
> Arjun


hello buddy, see my analysis below.

Vinaypte, just have a look at his occupation code and the last candidate's visa date in the recent invite round held on 16/12/2013.

1. Your occupation is highly competitive as a result of more and more people lodging EOI's under your occupation 2611.

2. The last invite round held on 16/12/2013 witnessed the last candidate under your gropu code with 65 points whose visa date is 20/09/2013. This means, there is a gap of about 2 or 3 months before you lodged EOI.

3. The number of invites per round is about 9 or 10. i means, only top 9 or 10 candidates based on points and visa date will be invited in every round under 189 visa for your job code.

4. The movement of 65 pointers is very slow in your code, 2611. It moves only about 9 or 10 days only in every invitation round. If the line of 65 point holders moves at this pace, then, you may likely get an invite in the May or June, 2013. However, chances for you are good in second round of April also.

5. But, the remaining seats for your code should be available throughout the program year. i mean till July, 2014.

I predict that your chances are really good in the month of May or June, 2014. But, don't panic about your invite.

All the best,
sathiya


----------



## kimh

Hi All,

Please advice on the below ques from Vic SS form:
"Do you, your spouse, or any of your dependants have relatives and/or friends currently living in Victoria or elsewhere in Australia?"

I have friends both in Victoria and Western Australia. Is it advisable to declare about both or just Victorian friends? 

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## kimh

Ratnesh,

What did you answer for the following question: length of stay and details for any visit to Australia?

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

kimh said:


> Ratnesh,
> 
> What did you answer for the following question: length of stay and details for any visit to Australia?
> 
> Regards,
> Kimh


I have never been to Australia so left the field blank.


----------



## kimh

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I have never been to Australia so left the field blank.


Oh, sorry...someone had mentioned about this the other day on the forum. Thought it was you!


----------



## Oz_KS

*Should we submit resume for 189 visa application?*

Hi All,

Could someone let me know if we should submit our resume for 189 visa application?
I have uploaded all my other documents for the visa related except PCC and meds.

Planning to go for PCC once i renew my passport and meds later.

Please suggest me what to do for the resume?

Regards,
KS


----------



## nupur

cooloz82 said:


> Anybody who lodged 190 Visa on Nov got CO allocated or grant recently .. I have applied on Nov 14 every piece of information is frontloaded.. still waiting for CO or grant.. I see 189 is moving rapidly faster than 190 ..
> 
> Hope i get grant or CO before Dec 23.
> 
> :bored::bored::bored::bored: Waiting ................


hi i loged my 190 visa on 9th nov and the CO hasnt been allocated yet.i have finsihed with the medicals and also the pcc,but no news yet from immi dpt :smash:.and yes 189 seems to getting processed faster!!!i am tired of waiting tooo


----------



## peanut48

Oz_KS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could someone let me know if we should submit our resume for 189 visa application?
> I have uploaded all my other documents for the visa related except PCC and meds.
> 
> Planning to go for PCC once i renew my passport and meds later.
> 
> Please suggest me what to do for the resume?
> 
> Regards,
> KS


I uploaded my resume coz I recently read someone's CO (maybe Tanbd) asked for the resume. There's no harm really!


----------



## Santhosh.15

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi battulas,
> 
> Yes, you can get a reference letter from a different manager if he is able to offer you it on company's letterhead. Generally, getting reference letter on company's letter either from any of your managers you worked under or the hr manager is the ideal option.
> 
> It is absolutely fine if you submit this letter to dibp after invitation. If you are unable to get it done company's letterhead, you can always got for statutory declaration from your immediate manager but keep this as last resort.


Thanks Sathiya,

I was bit worried if it would be an issue in case i provide reference letter from a different manager that of i sent to NSW.

regards

Santhosh


----------



## bliss

battulas78 said:


> Thanks Sathiya,
> 
> I was bit worried if it would be an issue in case i provide reference letter from a different manager that of i sent to NSW.
> 
> regards
> 
> Santhosh


Why not write an email to NSW ! requesting them that by mistake you hv sent the original document and if they can scan and send a copy to you! 

It might work


----------



## OZHope

au applicant said:


> I received the golden mail on Tuesday. It is a great christmas present. I am extremely happy that my one year efforts has paid off.
> 
> Cheers
> Au applicant
> 
> :hippie::hippie:


Congrats  A great Christmas gift indeed.


----------



## Oz_KS

peanut48 said:


> I uploaded my resume coz I recently read someone's CO (maybe Tanbd) asked for the resume. There's no harm really!


Thanks peanut48


----------



## GhouseYaseen

thanks sathiya...

Regards GY


sathiyaseelan said:


> hello buddy, go through my answers below.
> 
> 1. Does my application will be called as accepted from the moment i pay the visa fees
> *No, It takes some time to get your visa application accepted, this timeline is, i guess, 24-48 hours.*
> 
> 2. I have all the docs ready(PCC/GOOD CONDUCT CERTI) except Medicals which i am going to file as soon as i have CO allocated(or may if medicals are valid for long time shud i proceed nw itself)
> *medicals are valid for one year, so go for health examination even before the allocation of case officer, but, immediately after paying visa application.*
> 
> 3. Do I need to mention that in middle east there is no tax system hence no tax related docs like India.
> *No need to mention this, however, provide all other documents such as bank statements, pay slips, etc. for this period.*
> 
> 4. Do i need to support my divorce doc as well (i m mentioning divorce in form 80)
> *I am unsure of this.*
> 
> 5. Do DIBP call companies all the time to enquire, coz i dont want them(HR BOARD NO.) to miss the call.
> See, generally, background verification may be done by case officer or their agencies. No need to alert them and they call in line with local; time only. So, no need to panic about this, but, just let the HR manager knows about your namae, designation, roles, employment tenure, employee id, etc, through an email that you may send to them.
> 
> 6. What cud be the expected time for CO allocation in my case 263111 & visa grant...tentative..pls...coz I am planning to go to my home country.
> 
> *Generally, visa processing times vary from one case to other based on the availability of case officers, holidays falling in between, their workload, etc. You may expect visa grant even within 15 days after lodging your visa application. But, be ready to wait for 2 months from visa lodgement.*
> 
> all the best,
> sathiya


----------



## 2013

What does Received status means for medicals? They are just received on the system or haven been certified okay by the back-end office team? 

Also, if its received then are there any chances that they'll be referred?


----------



## BRGKK(DC)

Hi Expats,
What would be the minimum job experience required for applying 190 ?
Thanks
BRG


----------



## bliss

BRGKK(DC) said:


> Hi Expats,
> What would be the minimum job experience required for applying 190 ?
> Thanks
> BRG


Under which code you are applying and which state ! this will help in replying


----------



## bliss

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks. Sure, I will let you know how it went.


Hey ! got your PCC ? how was the experience? did they ask for letter from CO and all ?


----------



## BRGKK(DC)

Hi Mate,

Thaks for the quick response !! Developer Programmer 261312 and am looking for a state sponsorship, because i don't have much experience.

Thanks
BRG


----------



## kimh

Just submitted the Vic SS application. Hope it is accepted ...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Today me and my wife applied for PCC at PSK in Bangalore. I will have to go through Police verification as address in my passport and current resident address are different. 

My wife got PCC in 1 hour. 

Needless to say, people in PSK have become really professional and whole process is hassle free if you have proper documentation.


----------



## naur33n

samkalu said:


> Me too on the 9th nov


I lodged on 4th nov. But still no news on CO. Any updates?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Today me and my wife applied for PCC at PSK in Bangalore. I will have to go through Police verification as address in my passport and current resident address are different. 

My wife got PCC in 1 hour. 

Needless to say, people in PSK have become really professional and whole process is hassle free if you have proper documentation.


----------



## 2013

naur33n said:


> I lodged on 4th nov. But still no news on CO. Any updates?


Oh...I applied in dec..long way for me... 

But I saw somwhere that 21 and 23 rd nov applicants have been allocated..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

CO allocation also depends on points and code against which the application is??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## jibolayoyo83

Hi,

Please am just about to start the process, can someone tell me if i need to pay additional fees for my wife apart from the visa fee for the applicant ($3060) because i need to be sure of the whole costs before i start. Thanks


----------



## snarayan

2013 said:


> CO allocation also depends on points and code against which the application is??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


There is no way to determine what CO allocations depend on. 

Moreover, CO only contacts you if there is a need for additional documents. 

People do not even realise they have a CO already and receive grants. 

No news is always good news.


----------



## ykps

Yes, Only good thing the government has done is to employ people from TCS who are really committed to their job. Hope to see more such steps in other sectors.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Name on wife 's PCC is one after marriage. We also changed her name in passport and endorsed my name too as husband.

Read on one thread that CO might ask her maiden name on PCC. 

Will that be a issue in my case ? We have marriage certificate as proof of marriage, news paper cutting and affidavit to prove we changed her name legally.

Any comments ?


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Name on wife 's PCC is one after marriage. We also changed her name in passport and endorsed my name too as husband.
> 
> Read on one thread that CO might ask her maiden name on PCC.
> 
> Will that be a issue in my case ? We have marriage certificate as proof of marriage, news paper cutting and affidavit to prove we changed her name legally.
> 
> Any comments ?


Marriage Certificate is all that you need to show name change.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Name on wife 's PCC is one after marriage. We also changed her name in passport and endorsed my name too as husband.
> 
> Read on one thread that CO might ask her maiden name on PCC.
> 
> Will that be a issue in my case ? We have marriage certificate as proof of marriage, news paper cutting and affidavit to prove we changed her name legally.
> 
> Any comments ?


hi ratnesh, you are on safe side. with the above documents, the case officer will be satisfied without any issues. Even, in case, he/she asks for your wife's maiden name, it could be resolved by submitting another letter from officials of PSK saying the same in their letterhead that "they can't provide your wife's maiden name in her PCC". This will, for sure, satisfy CO. So, chill up man!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

thanks snarayan and sathiya for clarifying  .. 

I would have done the meds too, but waiting for CO as i did blunder of incomplete "My Health Declarations". Thought of doing meds too but confused.


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> thanks snarayan and sathiya for clarifying  ..
> 
> I would have done the meds too, but waiting for CO as i did blunder of incomplete "My Health Declarations". Thought of doing meds too but confused.


Check with peanut. He rectified the mistake by contacting the health strategies (HS). Ask him or see the link below. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/104286-merged-medicals-questions-628.html


----------



## jpspringall

snarayan said:


> There is no way to determine what CO allocations depend on.
> 
> Moreover, CO only contacts you if there is a need for additional documents.
> 
> People do not even realise they have a CO already and receive grants.
> 
> No news is always good news.


Hi Snarayan,

Going by what you said I'm interested to know how you know you've got a CO.

It appears you front loaded all the required docs before you got your CO going by your signature, so i'm just wondering if they required more information.

Cheers

James


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> Check with peanut. He rectified the mistake by contacting the health strategies (HS). Ask him or see the link below.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/104286-merged-medicals-questions-628.html


I've discussed with him on PM but I just wanted to say that in my case,

I had used my MHD HAP id at all stages, it was a minor technical issue which HS was able to resolve.

In Ratnesh's case, he did not use his HAP id while submitting his visa application. It was a requirement as a part of MHD, so I do not know what's the right way to go about this.


----------



## snarayan

jpspringall said:


> Hi Snarayan,
> 
> Going by what you said I'm interested to know how you know you've got a CO.
> 
> It appears you front loaded all the required docs before you got your CO going by your signature, so i'm just wondering if they required more information.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


After completion of 7 weeks, which is the officially published timeframe for CO allocation for 190, my agent called up DIBP and they confirmed that a CO has been allocated and will be in touch in case additional documents or information is required. 

Apparently, I was assigned a CO exactly on the day when I completed 7 weeks.


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> I've discussed with him on PM but I just wanted to say that in my case,
> 
> I had used my MHD HAP id at all stages, it was a minor technical issue which HS was able to resolve.
> 
> In Ratnesh's case, he did not use his HAP id while submitting his visa application. It was a requirement as a part of MHD, so I do not know what's the right way to go about this.


Ratnesh - I think its worth dropping an e-mail to Health Strategies to see what they say. 

As Peanut said, you've tangled yourself and made your situation a bit complex which I guess can be easily resolved once a CO is allocated.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

snarayan said:


> Ratnesh - I think its worth dropping an e-mail to Health Strategies to see what they say.
> 
> As Peanut said, you've tangled yourself and made your situation a bit complex which I guess can be easily resolved once a CO is allocated.


Yeah, I am in a bit complex situation.

One more thing, in my visa application, I am getting link to organise health checkups. When I click on that, i get form to select options for medical conditions which finally leads to generation of referral letter. Which I think will generate separate HAP ID.

Can i ask support to delete my MHD application ?


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> Ratnesh - I think its worth dropping an e-mail to Health Strategies to see what they say.
> 
> As Peanut said, you've tangled yourself and made your situation a bit complex which I guess can be easily resolved once a CO is allocated.


I agree!

I'm only wary because there is a very specific question in the visa application:

*Have you undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?*

If you say Yes, you have to provide the details & HAP id.

Ratnesh has said No. Now, if he decides to go ahead with HS & do medicals, it makes his application information incorrect. Then does he have to upload a form 1023 notification of incorrect answers?

So I feel it is unnecessarily complicating his application and might put it in jeopardy.

My final advice is please wait until the CO.


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yeah, I am in a bit complex situation.
> 
> One more thing, in my visa application, I am getting link to organise health checkups. When I click on that, i get form to select options for medical conditions which finally leads to generation of referral letter. Which I think will generate separate HAP ID.
> 
> Can i ask support to delete my MHD application ?


I think you could ask them if they are in a position to invalidate the MHD application for you as you've already filed your visa.


----------



## peanut48

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yeah, I am in a bit complex situation.
> 
> One more thing, in my visa application, I am getting link to organise health checkups. When I click on that, i get form to select options for medical conditions which finally leads to generation of referral letter. Which I think will generate separate HAP ID.
> 
> Can i ask support to delete my MHD application ?


I did not have this option at all since I had already done my medicals & my HAP id was linked to my application.

You can consult your agent on what to do or email HS.

Or just wait for CO since it's only a little more wait compared to screwing it up simply.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

peanut48 said:


> I did not have this option at all since I had already done my medicals & my HAP id was linked to my application.
> 
> You can consult your agent on what to do or email HS.
> 
> Or just wait for CO since it's only a little more wait compared to screwing it up simply.


Thanks peanut for wise advise. I will wait for CO to clear the clouds for me :fingerscrossed:.

Dont want to do anything stupid to jeopardise my application. lets see how things goes.


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> I did not have this option at all since I had already done my medicals & my HAP id was linked to my application.
> 
> You can consult your agent on what to do or email HS.
> 
> Or just wait for CO since it's only a little more wait compared to screwing it up simply.


True, agree with peanut, better just wait for CO instead of complicating it further.


----------



## jpspringall

snarayan said:


> After completion of 7 weeks, which is the officially published timeframe for CO allocation for 190, my agent called up DIBP and they confirmed that a CO has been allocated and will be in touch in case additional documents or information is required.
> 
> Apparently, I was assigned a CO exactly on the day when I completed 7 weeks.


Ah OK, I'm hoping that I don't need to phone DIBP....from the UK at least....soooo many phone numbers to choose from!

Anyway good luck, hope you get your grant soon!

J


----------



## peanut48

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks peanut for wise advise. I will wait for CO to clear the clouds for me :fingerscrossed:.
> 
> Dont want to do anything stupid to jeopardise my application. lets see how things goes.


Don't worry mate. It's best for CO to make the decisions at this stage. Any further mistakes, it will be on him! 

I know how it feels to wait for this entire process, but we've all come this far, just hang in there a little bit more! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jre05

snarayan said:


> True, agree with peanut, better just wait for CO instead of complicating it further.


Howdy. Narayan is superfast like Peanut, sits for grant now :welcome:


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi all,

Regarding PCC, both i and my wife have not endorsed our name in our passport respectively and also passport carries different addresses.

I am thinking to get PCC for both of us stating as Single just to avoid time, but we do have marriage certifucate to prove our marriage. Is this ok with DIBP or is it mandatory to endorse spouse name on passport ??

Can seniors clarify please ?

Santhosh


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jre05 said:


> Howdy. Narayan is superfast like Peanut, sits for grant now :welcome:


Yeah, snarayan and peanut might be first ones to receive grant in new year


----------



## peanut48

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yeah, snarayan and peanut might be first ones to receive grant in new year


hahaha...no chance for me mate! I only applied 9 days ago... :ballchain:


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> hahaha...no chance for me mate! I only applied 9 days ago... :ballchain:


You never know peanut. People have managed to get their visas within 2 weeks in exceptional cases and you might be one among them. From what I have read in your previous posts, you've already held an Australian visa and that could work out in your favour. 

I am now starting to get a bit anxious, I have now completed almost 2 months from the time I lodged my application. No grant nor contact from CO yet. 

Hope new year brings good news for all of us.


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yeah, snarayan and peanut might be first ones to receive grant in new year


Ratnesh, I wish your words come true!!! I owe you a treat if this happens.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

snarayan said:


> Ratnesh, I wish your words come true!!! I owe you a treat if this happens.


I shall start selecting the restaurant then


----------



## snarayan

battulas78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Regarding PCC, both i and my wife have not endorsed our name in our passport respectively and also passport carries different addresses.
> 
> I am thinking to get PCC for both of us stating as Single just to avoid time, but we do have marriage certifucate to prove our marriage. Is this ok with DIBP or is it mandatory to endorse spouse name on passport ??
> 
> Can seniors clarify please ?
> 
> Santhosh


From what I understand, you still have a lot of time as you are still waiting for your NSW state approval. 

Why cant you, in the meantime, get your passport endorsed with your spouse's name and viceversa.


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> You never know peanut. People have managed to get their visas within 2 weeks in exceptional cases and you might be one among them. From what I have read in your previous posts, you've already held an Australian visa and that could work out in your favour.
> 
> I am now starting to get a bit anxious, I have now completed almost 2 months from the time I lodged my application. No grant nor contact from CO yet.
> 
> Hope new year brings good news for all of us.


I really do hope I'm one of those exceptional cases!! Pray that both our visas are granted at the earliest. ray:

I've been waiting for 6 years for this....it's about time!!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Howdy. Narayan is superfast like Peanut, sits for grant now :welcome:


hey jre, you left me buddy. add me to the list of fast grants of visa. it seems to me that you have short term memory loss like the one had by Aamir khan in Movie "ghajini". (ha ha ha).


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> I really do hope I'm one of those exceptional cases!! Pray that both our visas are granted at the earliest. ray:
> 
> I've been waiting for 6 years for this....it's about time!!


Mate! I am sure your 6 year dream and my 3 year dream of settling down in a *developed* country with *warm* weather will very soon come true


----------



## sathiyaseelan

snarayan said:


> Mate! I am sure your 6 year dream and my 3 year dream of settling down in a *developed* country with *warm* weather will very soon come true


hi snarayan and peanut, we 3 will get membership of visa holders' club, likely within 1st week of January, 2014. Cheers mate!


----------



## snarayan

sathiyaseelan said:


> hey jre, you left me buddy. add me to the list of fast grants of visa. it seems to me that you have short term memory loss like the one had by Aamir khan in Movie "ghajini". (ha ha ha).


Sathiya, even if jre forgets you, the CO wont forget to give you your grant very soon.


----------



## jre05

peanut48 said:


> I really do hope I'm one of those exceptional cases!! Pray that both our visas are granted at the earliest. ray:
> 
> I've been waiting for 6 years for this....it's about time!!


That's so much of patience you have, great.........


----------



## pakiapplicant123

jre05 said:


> That's so much of patience you have, great.........


6 years? Since when till when?


----------



## jre05

snarayan said:


> Mate! I am sure your 6 year dream and my 3 year dream of settling down in a *developed* country with *warm* weather will very soon come true


And my dream too to my country Australia :thumb:

Eagerly awaiting my nation's grant :smow:


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> hey jre, you left me buddy. add me to the list of fast grants of visa. it seems to me that you have short term memory loss like the one had by Aamir khan in Movie "ghajini". (ha ha ha).


No, I didn't count you because, yours is SURE grant very soon, we do not know when. You are included in every list by default everywhere  

We all wish you get your grant for this New Year as you wished too


----------



## Jango911

au applicant said:


> I received the golden mail on Tuesday. It is a great christmas present. I am extremely happy that my one year efforts has paid off.
> 
> Cheers
> Au applicant
> 
> :hippie::hippie:


Congrats mate! what an extra ordinary timing by your CO 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## jack1010

I am almost ready to lodge my 190 visa. I understand it is best to apply for PCC after CO has been appointed. I was wondering how much time would I have to get PCC? I lived in two different cities in last year and would have to get verification done at both cities, which would take months :Cry:. Is 28 days time (read on some posts) fixed or CO can be understanding in delay in getting PCC?

Any guidance would be very helpful,
Thanks.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jack1010 said:


> I am almost ready to lodge my 190 visa. I understand it is best to apply for PCC after CO has been appointed. I was wondering how much time would I have to get PCC? I lived in two different cities in last year and would have to get verification done at both cities, which would take months :Cry:. Is 28 days time (read on some posts) fixed or CO can be understanding in delay in getting PCC?
> 
> Any guidance would be very helpful,
> Thanks.


PCC is required only for city which you are living in currently. However, if you have lived for more than 12 months outside India, you have to get PCC from that country also.


----------



## jack1010

ratnesh.nagori said:


> PCC is required only for city which you are living in currently. However, if you have lived for more than 12 months outside India, you have to get PCC from that country also.



Thanks Ratnesh for your response. My invitation for 190 expires in first week of Feb. When is CO typically appointed and how much time, CO will give to get PCC? Is the deadline for getting PCC flexible?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jack1010 said:


> Thanks Ratnesh for your response. My invitation for 190 expires in first week of Feb. When is CO typically appointed and how much time, CO will give to get PCC? Is the deadline for getting PCC flexible?


CO is assigned between 2-8 weeks after lodging visa application. You will get 28 days to get PCC from city passport office. Yeah, CO might consider some special circumstances and extend timelines for PCC. But again it depends on CO.


----------



## jack1010

ratnesh.nagori said:


> CO is assigned between 2-8 weeks after lodging visa application. You will get 28 days to get PCC from city passport office. Yeah, CO might consider some special circumstances and extend timelines for PCC. But again it depends on CO.


Thanks Ratnesh.


----------



## RPsunny

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Do we need printout of Visa application and payment receipt for PCC ?


Hi, I just had to declare country for which I needed PCC. I was not asked any visa related docs. However I carried my passport and other address , identity docs. 
Regds


----------



## RPsunny

vinayapte11 said:


> We will get our grant soon buddy!!


same here 9th nov. This wait is killng


----------



## JJ_TN

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi snarayan and peanut, we 3 will get membership of visa holders' club, likely within 1st week of January, 2014. Cheers mate!


snarayan, sathiyaseelan & peanut... Dont forget me in the list... Am also from 30th Oct list of applicants!


----------



## snarayan

JJ_TN said:


> snarayan, sathiyaseelan & peanut... Dont forget me in the list... Am also from 30th Oct list of applicants!


Mate, I just have a feeling, you might get a direct grant next week.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi all,

I have submitted original Statutory declaration of roles and responsibilities to NSW SS. I do not have any other copy.

Is it mandatory to submit roles and respinsibilities to DIBP again ??? Does NSW shares the same roles and respinsibilities with DIBP at later stages ??? 

Can i obtain statutory d
Seniors please clarify.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi all,

I have submitted original Statutory declaration of roles and responsibilities to NSW SS. I do not have any other copy.

Is it mandatory to submit roles and respinsibilities to DIBP again ??? Does NSW shares the same roles and responsibilities statutory declaration with DIBP at later stages ??? 

Can i obtain statutory declartion from different managers with current date ??? Would that be an issue if signatories are different from one i submitted to NSW, i mean does DIBP check with NSW??

Seniors please clarify.

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi Fellas,

What is the relation between PCC date and visa validity ? Can someone please explain ?


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> What is the relation between PCC date and visa validity ? Can someone please explain ?


There is no relation with the validity of the visa as 190 is a permanent residency option and allows you to stay indefinitely in Australia.

The only relation is the initial entry date (IED) which is usually 1 year from your PCC or medicals whichever is earlier. You need to either move permanently or make an initial validation trip to Australia before this date. Once you've made the initial entry, you can make your permanent move anytime within 5 years from the grant of the pr.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

snarayan said:


> There is no relation with the validity of the visa as 190 is a permanent residency option and allows you to stay indefinitely in Australia.
> 
> The only relation is the initial entry date (IED) which is usually 1 year from your PCC or medicals whichever is earlier. You need to either move permanently or make an initial validation trip to Australia before this date. Once you've made the initial entry, you can make your permanent move anytime within 5 years from the grant of the pr.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


Yes, clarified  .. sorry in my question I meant Initial entry and not validity.


----------



## SDS

*IELTS Score*

Hi manjeet
I have the similar score as yours , can I go ahead with the visa process or I need 7 in each band.what about you did you go for a re-test on IELTS or did you use the same score.
Thanks
Regards
SDS



manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got invitation to lodge my Visa and I am in process of filling in my details for eVisa application. In parallel, I applied to get my wife's name endorsed in my passport hence they have cancelled my current passport and will be issuing a new passport in next 10-15 days with new passport number. Now my problem is:
> 
> 1. I have processed my SA SS and EOI with my old passport number and have filled in the eVisa details also partially with the old passport number.
> 
> 2. With my current (old) passport being cancelled, how do I go about filling my eVisa since the passport number in my EOI and SA SS will not be matching the new passport number
> 
> Request you all to please help me tackle this situation since I just have 20 days left to file my Visa application and looks like I am in a mess now


----------



## Santhosh.15

battulas78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have submitted original Statutory declaration of roles and responsibilities to NSW SS. I do not have any other copy.
> 
> Is it mandatory to submit roles and respinsibilities to DIBP again ??? Does NSW shares the same roles and responsibilities statutory declaration with DIBP at later stages ???
> 
> Can i obtain statutory declartion from different managers with current date ??? Would that be an issue if signatories are different from one i submitted to NSW, i mean does DIBP check with NSW??
> 
> Seniors please clarify.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


Can anyone clarify please ??

Santhosh


----------



## khatri

battulas78 said:


> Can anyone clarify please ??
> 
> Santhosh


Get the declaration again...the person who is giving declaration can be differnt but make sure that roles and responsibilities are exact match of earlier one ...and declaration should be current dated...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15

khatri said:


> Get the declaration again...the person who is giving declaration can be differnt but make sure that roles and responsibilities are exact match of earlier one ...and declaration should be current dated...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Dear Khatri

Thanks for your clarification.

Does DIBP check signatories on Roles and Responsibilities sent to NSW ??

Santhosh


----------



## au applicant

*Visa validity*



snarayan said:


> There is no relation with the validity of the visa as 190 is a permanent residency option and allows you to stay indefinitely in Australia.
> 
> The only relation is the initial entry date (IED) which is usually 1 year from your PCC or medicals whichever is earlier. You need to either move permanently or make an initial validation trip to Australia before this date. Once you've made the initial entry, you can make your permanent move anytime within 5 years from the grant of the pr.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


I had few queries as I have to make First Entry to Australia Before 14th March, 2014 and my visa validity is till 2018. Actually I have just got a very good job offer so I would like to postpone my visit to Australia....just want to pay off my loans before settling in australia...I really want to retain Australian PR

Q. No. 1. - What is minimum duration of the initial entry...can it be 3 days? As it is a new job my employer at best can give 5 days leave. I hope I will not lose my PR if I stay for a short duration in my first mandatory visit.

Q. No. 2 - After fullfilling the condition of making my first entry to Australia before 14th March. 2014 can I continue working in India and finally go to Australia in 2016.

Q. No. 3. - In these 5 years what is the minimum duration I have to stay in Western Australia to retain all benefits of PR....are there any hidden conditions?


----------



## peanut48

au applicant said:


> I had few queries as I have to make First Entry to Australia Before 14th March, 2014 and my visa validity is till 2018. Actually I have just got a very good job offer so I would like to postpone my visit to Australia....just want to pay off my loans before settling in australia...I really want to retain Australian PR
> 
> Q. No. 1. - What is minimum duration of the initial entry...can it be 3 days? As it is a new job my employer at best can give 5 days leave. I hope I will not lose my PR if I stay for a short duration in my first mandatory visit.
> 
> Q. No. 2 - After fullfilling the condition of making my first entry to Australia before 14th March. 2014 can I continue working in India and finally go to Australia in 2016.
> 
> Q. No. 3. - In these 5 years what is the minimum duration I have to stay in Western Australia to retain all benefits of PR....are there any hidden conditions?


1. You can leave on the next flight. You just need to enter into Australia once, pass immigration and get your passport stamped as entered Australia to activate the PR.

2. Your PR is only valid for 5 Years, you can enter Australia anytime after initial entry for upto 5 years (visa valid date). After 5 years, you may enter before the visa expires (visa valid date) but cannot leave if you wish to return to Australia. So you can enter one day before the 5 years is up and stay for the rest of your life, but if you wish to leave, you will need to apply for other visas.

3.Are you on 190? For 190, the first two years have to live & work in the state.


----------



## au applicant

peanut48 said:


> 1. You can leave on the next flight. You just need to enter into Australia once, pass immigration and get your passport stamped as entered Australia to activate the PR.
> 
> 2. Your PR is only valid for 5 Years, you can enter Australia anytime after initial entry for upto 5 years (visa valid date). After 5 years, you may enter before the visa expires (visa valid date) but cannot leave if you wish to return to Australia. So you can enter one day before the 5 years is up and stay for the rest of your life, but if you wish to leave, you will need to apply for other visas.
> 
> 3.Are you on 190? For 190, the first two years have to live & work in the state.


Thanks a lot Peanut.....u deserve a big treat as I am loving the fact that I can continue working in India for some more time.....one final question....as I am on 190 do the 2 years stay in western australia have to be spent before 2018 or 2 years from entering one day before the 5 years is up


----------



## jack1010

Related question to one asked earlier by Manjeet.

If one has to add spouse name and/or change address, a new passport would have to be issued. 

Would passport renewal create issues with DIBP? Is it that after a particular stage EOI/visa lodge/visa grant, one cannot make changes to passport? I have got an invitation to apply for 190, so I am wondering how to proceed further.

Thanks,
J.


----------



## peanut48

au applicant said:


> Thanks a lot Peanut.....u deserve a big treat as I am loving the fact that I can continue working in India for some more time.....one final question....as I am on 190 do the 2 years stay in western australia have to be spent before 2018 or 2 years from entering one day before the 5 years is up


First 2 years whenever you make your permanent move.

You could go live there for 1 year in 2014, return to India and then 1 year in 2016, it doesn't matter. As long as the first 2 years are in your sponsored state.


----------



## samkalu

Hi All

We can expect some activity by dibp on 30th and 31st right?


----------



## peanut48

samkalu said:


> Hi All
> 
> We can expect some activity by dibp on 30th and 31st right?


Officially its working days however it's summer vacation time and holiday season. Most Australian's are on holidays during this period.

Only very few unlucky souls go to office during this time, so I won't be holding my breath for much. ainkiller:


----------



## samkalu

peanut48 said:


> Officially its working days however it's summer vacation time and holiday season. Most Australian's are on holidays during this period.
> 
> Only very few unlucky souls go to office during this time, so I won't be holding my breath for much. ainkiller:


Yeah I guess so. Fingers crossed.


----------



## khatri

battulas78 said:


> Dear Khatri
> 
> Thanks for your clarification.
> 
> Does DIBP check signatories on Roles and Responsibilities sent to NSW ??
> 
> Santhosh


Signatory does not matter...but keep the roles and responsibilities same...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## snarayan

au applicant said:


> I had few queries as I have to make First Entry to Australia Before 14th March, 2014 and my visa validity is till 2018. Actually I have just got a very good job offer so I would like to postpone my visit to Australia....just want to pay off my loans before settling in australia...I really want to retain Australian PR
> 
> Q. No. 1. - What is minimum duration of the initial entry...can it be 3 days? As it is a new job my employer at best can give 5 days leave. I hope I will not lose my PR if I stay for a short duration in my first mandatory visit.
> 
> Q. No. 2 - After fullfilling the condition of making my first entry to Australia before 14th March. 2014 can I continue working in India and finally go to Australia in 2016.
> 
> Q. No. 3. - In these 5 years what is the minimum duration I have to stay in Western Australia to retain all benefits of PR....are there any hidden conditions?




Hi, why is your initial entry date valid for only 3 months. When'd did you do medicals and PCC?


----------



## Santhosh.15

khatri said:


> Signatory does not matter...but keep the roles and responsibilities same...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks Khatri.

Which job code is yours and which stage you are if i may ask.

Santhosh


----------



## jayptl

initial entry date after 1 yr from date of visa grant or PCC which is earlier


----------



## snarayan

jayptl said:


> initial entry date after 1 yr from date of visa grant or PCC which is earlier


But if you see his dates in the signature he only did his medicals recently and PCC in August. So ideally he should have got the initial entry date as July and not March and that is why I am asking.


----------



## au applicant

snarayan said:


> Hi, why is your initial entry date valid for only 3 months. When'd did you do medicals and PCC?


I am sorry.....actually the date is August 2014 as my PCC happened in Aug...the medicals happened in Novemebr 1st week


----------



## snarayan

au applicant said:


> I am sorry.....actually the date is August 2014 as my PCC happened in Aug...the medicals happened in Novemebr 1st week


You scared the hell out of me as I wouldn't have access to my passport till May'14 due to UK visa extension. 


So, is the entry date exactly 1 year?? Is the date 5th august 2014 or different?


----------



## au applicant

snarayan said:


> You scared the hell out of me as I wouldn't have access to my passport till May'14 due to UK visa extension.
> 
> 
> So, is the entry date exactly 1 year?? Is the date 5th august 2014 or different?


exatly one year


----------



## n.sh

hELLO,

How did you mention your current employment while lodging visa application. It maked to date as compulsory whereas I am still continuing in the same job.. Should I mentione current date only as it doesnt accept blank


----------



## n.sh

hELLO,

How did you mention your current employment while lodging visa application. It makes to date as compulsory whereas I am still continuing in the same job.. Should I mentione current date only as it doesnt accept blank



ratnesh.nagori said:


> CO is assigned between 2-8 weeks after lodging visa application. You will get 28 days to get PCC from city passport office. Yeah, CO might consider some special circumstances and extend timelines for PCC. But again it depends on CO.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

n.sh said:


> hELLO,
> 
> How did you mention your current employment while lodging visa application. It makes to date as compulsory whereas I am still continuing in the same job.. Should I mentione current date only as it doesnt accept blank


Yes.. Mention the latest date


----------



## sathiyaseelan

n.sh said:


> hELLO,
> 
> How did you mention your current employment while lodging visa application. It maked to date as compulsory whereas I am still continuing in the same job.. Should I mentione current date only as it doesnt accept blank


hello, you need to enter your current date as the end date if you still continue it.


----------



## jre05

n.sh said:


> hELLO,
> 
> How did you mention your current employment while lodging visa application. It maked to date as compulsory whereas I am still continuing in the same job.. Should I mentione current date only as it doesnt accept blank


Yes, it is as how Sathiya has mentioned. But, somewhere, I remember like, leaving it blank (You please refer to the tip note near to that field, it clearly explains what to do). I referred it and accordingly filled it.

By the way, HR, remember me? You were trying for WA right, asking whether its just EOI or you need separate application etc? I felt like talking to you, when you were a newbie here. It was few weeks/months ago.

*EDIT(Update):*

I just referred my application, this should be like "Dec 2013" if you launch this month. It should be the month followed by the year. You can refer the tip for To date (Its near to that text box or in that section). It will say the same with an example  And let us know.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## saurabh_mgm

0z_dream said:


> good to knw that u got CO , r u offshore or onshore


Hi Oz_dream,

Sorry for late reply.I am in gurgaon india.


----------



## mafuz767

Hi Seniors
When I login my immi account, down the bottom I found ACTION. If I click ACTION then it shows OPEN and VIEW CORRESPONDENCE. If I click VIEW CORRESPONDENCE then it bring another page where it says NO CORRESPONDENCE FOUND. What does it really mean? Does it mean that I have not been allocated case officer??? Your reply would be appreciated... Thanks


----------



## peanut48

mafuz767 said:


> Hi Seniors
> When I login my immi account, down the bottom I found ACTION. If I click ACTION then it shows OPEN and VIEW CORRESPONDENCE. If I click VIEW CORRESPONDENCE then it bring another page where it says NO CORRESPONDENCE FOUND. What does it really mean? Does it mean that I have not been allocated case officer??? Your reply would be appreciated... Thanks


Those are just menu options, to OPEN your application and to VIEW CORRESPONDENCE if DIBP sends you any messages it will be available there. NO CORRESPONDENCE FOUND means they have no messages for you yet.

It has nothing to do with CO allocation.


----------



## mafuz767

peanut48 said:


> Those are just menu options, to OPEN your application and to VIEW CORRESPONDENCE if DIBP sends you any messages it will be available there. NO CORRESPONDENCE FOUND means they have no messages for you yet.
> 
> It has nothing to do with CO allocation.


Thank you very much for your quick reply. Waiting for my grant for longggggggg...


----------



## khatri

battulas78 said:


> Thanks Khatri.
> 
> Which job code is yours and which stage you are if i may ask.
> 
> Santhosh


Developer programmer and lodged my DIAC applucation on 10 Dec

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

snarayan said:


> There is no relation with the validity of the visa as 190 is a permanent residency option and allows you to stay indefinitely in Australia.
> 
> The only relation is the initial entry date (IED) which is usually 1 year from your PCC or medicals whichever is earlier. You need to either move permanently or make an initial validation trip to Australia before this date. Once you've made the initial entry, you can make your permanent move anytime within 5 years from the grant of the pr.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.



Hi,

Is this rule applicable for 489 as well?

Also on 489 can i move anywhere in WA except perth or I have to restricted to my chosen place which i filled while filing state sponsorship.

I have logged my visa on 6th dec,13, I have recieved my PTA yesterday, do I need to upload that as well or should I let it go..

amit


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi peanut, you are absolutely right. Goodguy, you should send one box of chocolates to each applicant who has been begging, sorry, waiting for visa grant. (ha ha ha).


Hi Sathiya,

I have recieved my PTA , and it's more than what I expected, I could have applied for 190...but no regret....

I have logged my 489 visa on 6th. dec, How long does it take to get CO allocation. My agent has uploaded all mu docs . Only med. is pending. Can I do my med. now, if yes how and where?

I have also changed my employer, do I need to inform DIBP or its fine if I am not claiming point for my current employer.

Please revert..


----------



## SandMine

peanut48 said:


> I did not have this option at all since I had already done my medicals & my HAP id was linked to my application.
> 
> You can consult your agent on what to do or email HS.
> 
> Or just wait for CO since it's only a little more wait compared to screwing it up simply.


Hey Peanut,

I have a similar time lines as you have. I have also done my medicals and attached my HAP ID on the same day of Visa Application submission. But do you have the same message as I have - "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

its kinnda of worrying me. 

Thanks!


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Regarding Medicals*

Hi All

I had my medicals on 26dec and i have checked the status on emedicals that my reports are are submitted to DIBP on 29dec(yesterday). 
I know it is too early to ask as it may take some time to update the status but just wanted to know that where i can find that status mentioning "No health examinations are required for this candidate etc etc" Is it on my online account where i have imported my application?

Anyone please


----------



## OZHope

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had my medicals on 26dec and i have checked the status on emedicals that my reports are are submitted to DIBP on 29dec(yesterday).
> I know it is too early to ask as it may take some time to update the status but just wanted to know that where i can find that status mentioning "No health examinations are required for this candidate etc etc" Is it on my online account where i have imported my application?
> 
> Anyone please


Hi,
It should be shown in your immi Account.

Cheers


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

OZHope said:


> Hi,
> It should be shown in your immi Account.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you very much for the reply. 

Could you please specify where exactly?


----------



## OZHope

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Thank you very much for the reply.
> 
> Could you please specify where exactly?


In my case it is shown below the list of uploaded document and above the link of "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant".

Cheers.


----------



## simmi_mahmud

waiting waiting waiting.................... when the holiday will finish????
From Facebook i hv seen that, DIBP will be closed upto 2nd Jan/2014.
Oh Almighty, please rescue me from this hell waiting......Ameen


----------



## DKY

In immi account, "Organize your health" will disappear and a new message will come there itself.... "No health checkup required for this applicant".
This will be for all the applicants.
Hope it clears your dobt...


Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Thank you very much for the reply.
> 
> Could you please specify where exactly?


----------



## OZHope

simmi_mahmud said:


> waiting waiting waiting.................... when the holiday will finish????
> From Facebook i hv seen that, DIBP will be closed upto 2nd Jan/2014.
> Oh Almighty, please rescue me from this hell waiting......Ameen


Have patience buddy, it's still less than 3 months till you applied. As each case is unique, please don't compare your case with others. Just pray and have patience. I hope you get it soon


----------



## Panko

I had taken medicals. The clinic uploaded the reports. Now - 'Organize Health Examinations' link has disappeared. Only following text is displayed:

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

Does that mean the medicals reports are clear and they are not being referred?
(Note: I have not been allocated the CO yet). 

Thanks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Panko said:


> I had taken medicals. The clinic uploaded the reports. Now - 'Organize Health Examinations' link has disappeared. Only following text is displayed:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> Does that mean the medicals reports are clear and they are not being referred?
> (Note: I have not been allocated the CO yet).
> 
> Thanks.


yes, your medicals are cleared. Generally, the authenticity of your medical exam will be auto-cleared and the disappearance of link for you to take health check up means medical is cleared. In your case, your medical examination is cleared for sure. Congrats for passing through one more hurdle in your path of immigration. Cheers!


----------



## 2013

Probably a week left now, by next Monday we might see some activity from DIAC. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Panko

sathiyaseelan said:


> yes, your medicals are cleared. Generally, the authenticity of your medical exam will be auto-cleared and the disappearance of link for you to take health check up means medical is cleared. In your case, your medical examination is cleared for sure. Congrats for passing through one more hurdle in your path of immigration. Cheers!


 Thanks Sathiya!!!
Docs uploaded. PCC done. Medicals done.

So...now there is no activity left till the CO is assigned! It's time to sit back and (to not )relax!....


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Panko said:


> Thanks Sathiya!!!
> Docs uploaded. PCC done. Medicals done.
> 
> So...now there is no activity left till the CO is assigned! It's time to sit back and (to not )relax!....


HI 

How much time does it take to change that status from "Organize your health examinations" to " No health examinations is required"?

I have done my medicals on 26 and they are uploaded by clinic yesterday.


----------



## simmi_mahmud

OZHope said:


> Have patience buddy, it's still less than 3 months till you applied. As each case is unique, please don't compare your case with others. Just pray and have patience. I hope you get it soon


My CO emailed me to give salary statement of whole claimed year and telling that he will provide VAC2 invoice right after he gets the docs. I have uploaded them and waiting for his acceptance report.... :crazy::doh:


----------



## deepajose

With the grace of God Almighty, I recived my grant today morning. Thanks to all for your supporrt and advice. This forum has been of great help.. Any queries,you can ask me, I will be so happy to answer you...

Thanks...


----------



## 0z_dream

yahooooooooooo

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
i m so happy to hear it dear, chocolates for me ....



deepajose said:


> With the grace of God Almighty, I recived my grant today morning. Thanks to all for your supporrt and advice. This forum has been of great help.. Any queries,you can ask me, I will be so happy to answer you...
> 
> Thanks...


----------



## 0z_dream

so from above post it is clear that today they are working


----------



## 0z_dream

today deepajose got grant , so it is clear that they are working from today onwards


----------



## OZHope

deepajose said:


> With the grace of God Almighty, I recived my grant today morning. Thanks to all for your supporrt and advice. This forum has been of great help.. Any queries,you can ask me, I will be so happy to answer you...
> 
> Thanks...


Big Congrats to you  . Well done.


----------



## deepajose

0z_dream said:


> yahooooooooooo
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> i m so happy to hear it dear, chocolates for me ....


Sent you a msg in FB..


----------



## vinayapte11

0z_dream said:


> today deepajose got grant , so it is clear that they are working from today onwards


That Quote was music to ears Oz dream. Good to hear that atleast some guyz are working. Lets hope for the best.:fingerscrossed:

All the best everyone!!


----------



## Sai2Aus

deepajose said:


> With the grace of God Almighty, I recived my grant today morning. Thanks to all for your supporrt and advice. This forum has been of great help.. Any queries,you can ask me, I will be so happy to answer you...
> 
> Thanks...


Congrats deepajose. After long time a grant post in this thread.. Party time..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## amitso

mithu93ku said:


> You should call your CO.


I dont have her direct number, I can only talk to her through email, but she dont reply to my emails.


----------



## amitso

khatri said:


> Its too long..have CO contacted you ever? Or do you know the reason why its taking that much time? Because these days most of the applicants are getting grants in 1 - 3 months...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


No Idea, all applicants assigned to my co are waiting from July, Aug


----------



## Panko

deepajose said:


> With the grace of God Almighty, I recived my grant today morning. Thanks to all for your supporrt and advice. This forum has been of great help.. Any queries,you can ask me, I will be so happy to answer you...
> 
> Thanks...


Congratulations! What an amazing new year gift you have received!!


----------



## Panko

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> HI
> 
> How much time does it take to change that status from "Organize your health examinations" to " No health examinations is required"?
> 
> I have done my medicals on 26 and they are uploaded by clinic yesterday.


It took around couple of days after uploading of health results by clinic. You can check if clinic has started uploading the results on - "Organize your health examinations" link.


----------



## OZHope

simmi_mahmud said:


> My CO emailed me to give salary statement of whole claimed year and telling that he will provide VAC2 invoice right after he gets the docs. I have uploaded them and waiting for his acceptance report.... :crazy::doh:


Hi simmi_mahmud,

I've checked other posts of this forum in this regard. Found a related one here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...long-wait-after-paying-vac2-grant-letter.html

Let's hope for the best 

Cheers.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Panko said:


> It took around couple of days after uploading of health results by clinic. You can check if clinic has started uploading the results on - "Organize your health examinations" link.


Hi Panko 

Thank you for replying.

I have checked my medical status over emedical and these are uploaded by clinic yesterday(29dec) but on my immi account the link for " oraganise your health examinations" is still there.May be in a day or so it will change.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 0z_dream

vinayapte11 said:


> That Quote was music to ears Oz dream. Good to hear that atleast some guyz are working. Lets hope for the best.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> All the best everyone!!


yea..we can hope from today


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

2 weeks and still waiting for CO ... hope to see some activity from today


----------



## yangxh7

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 2 weeks and still waiting for CO ... hope to see some activity from today


I don't expect any activities including CO allocation until mid January.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

deepajose said:


> With the grace of God Almighty, I recived my grant today morning. Thanks to all for your supporrt and advice. This forum has been of great help.. Any queries,you can ask me, I will be so happy to answer you...
> 
> Thanks...


hi deepa,

Many many congratulations for achieving visa grant. At least few of the case officers have come to office to award visa grants despite holiday season and you are lucky one to have the sincere case officer. 










i wish you best of luck for your future endeavors in Australia.

You got the perfect gift to celebrate an exciting new year.

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Panko
> 
> Thank you for replying.
> 
> I have checked my medical status over emedical and these are uploaded by clinic yesterday(29dec) but on my immi account the link for " oraganise your health examinations" is still there.May be in a day or so it will change.. :fingerscrossed:


hi there, it takes about couple of days to get cleared. Please be patient until then and enjoy your new year with.


----------



## peanut48

yangxh7 said:


> I don't expect any activities including CO allocation until mid January.


Same here! I don't expect CO allocation until end of January.


----------



## deepajose

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi deepa,
> 
> Many many congratulations for achieving visa grant. At least few of the case officers have come to office to award visa grants despite holiday season and you are lucky one to have the sincere case officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish you best of luck for your future endeavors in Australia.
> 
> You got the perfect gift to celebrate an exciting new year.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Thank you..Means a lot


----------



## tarangoyal

Does link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" disappears after filling up form 80? I have filled up form 80 on 4 December. The link is still displayed  :sad:


----------



## 2013

People are getting grants...!!! some signs of activity.. .

I think we can expect more updates from next week. 

Christmas for them is it just like Diwali for us..  A week of fun and thn back to work.. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## olways

tarangoyal said:


> Does link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" disappears after filling up form 80? I have filled up form 80 on 4 December. The link is still displayed  :sad:


Nope, it doesn't. It will be there till you get your grant. One thing they should work on to enhance their system.


----------



## Panko

tarangoyal said:


> Does link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" disappears after filling up form 80? I have filled up form 80 on 4 December. The link is still displayed  :sad:


Don't worry! It's the same with me!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Hello snarayan, peanut, are you sleeping yet?*

hi snarayan, and peanut, are you sleeping yet? Have you got any golden emails from DIBP? you didn't update anything yet. I can't wait to get to know the status of your visa application. Hope we can expect good news within tomorrow. My prayers are always there to you too. Come on man, wake up from bed.:rockon:


----------



## Panko

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Panko
> 
> Thank you for replying.
> 
> I have checked my medical status over emedical and these are uploaded by clinic yesterday(29dec) but on my immi account the link for " oraganise your health examinations" is still there.May be in a day or so it will change.. :fingerscrossed:


Don't worry! Check after a couple of days. 
Also, did your CO ask you to take the medicals or you did it on your own? If CO asked for it, then you are almost there! 
Best luck!


----------



## vinayapte11

*Payment in lieu of IELTS*

H friends,
I had a query. My father had not appeared for the IELTS exam and we have offered to pay AUD4250 instead. 
I would like to know at what point in time will I have to pay that amount. 
I have submitted all the other documentation.
I guess he will first ask to pay that amount and then grant VISA? Or will he grant it subject to payment of AUD4250?
Are there cases where amount has been waived off by the CO?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Panko said:


> Don't worry! Check after a couple of days.
> Also, did your CO asked you to take the medicals or you did it on your own? If CO asked for it, then you are almost there!
> Best luck!


Thank you  That's music to my ears
My CO asked for medicals and pcc only. Rest of the things were uploaded and received also


----------



## peanut48

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi snarayan, and peanut, are you sleeping yet? Have you got any golden emails from DIBP? you didn't update anything yet. I can't wait to get to know the status of your visa application. Hope we can expect good news within tomorrow. My prayers are always there to you too. Come on man, wake up from bed.:rockon:


Dude....I'm not expecting anything until end of Jan...


----------



## goodguy2

deepajose said:


> With the grace of God Almighty, I recived my grant today morning. Thanks to all for your supporrt and advice. This forum has been of great help.. Any queries,you can ask me, I will be so happy to answer you...
> 
> Thanks...



Hi deepajose,

Many congratulations. Gud to see that COs are giving grants. Perfect New Year Gift.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Panko

Is there anyone who has lodged the Visa Application after 5th of December and has been allocated CO?


----------



## 0z_dream

Panko said:


> Is there anyone who has lodged the Visa Application after 5th of December and has been allocated CO?


For me no co allocation


----------



## olways

vinayapte11 said:


> H friends,
> I had a query. My father had not appeared for the IELTS exam and we have offered to pay AUD4250 instead.
> I would like to know at what point in time will I have to pay that amount.
> I have submitted all the other documentation.
> I guess he will first ask to pay that amount and then grant VISA? Or will he grant it subject to payment of AUD4250?
> Are there cases where amount has been waived off by the CO?


CO will ask you to pay VAC2 before he can issue grant for you and your family.


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> For me no co allocation


Let's hope we get the one soon!


----------



## vinayapte11

olways said:


> CO will ask you to pay VAC2 before he can issue grant for you and your family.


Ohh....That means logically VAC 2 will be asked for first and then my grant will come. Dunno how long it will take. 
Anyways, thanks a lot for the reply olways.


----------



## Achin

*Please suggest form 1221 Question 24*

Hi,

I would like to know in form 1221 , in question no 24 there is a question 
a) contact telephone :- Should it be contact number of employer like HR/Board number/office number etc OR My number ?

b) Email address if any :- Shld it be my email address in that company or Email address of HR 

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## snarayan

Guys waiting for CO allocation or expecting to receive contact from COs. Don't expect any allocations this week. This is what is mentioned on the immi website. 

This information was last updated on 23 December 2013 and the next update will occur in late January 2014. Applications will not be allocated over the Christmas and New Year period.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## snarayan

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi snarayan, and peanut, are you sleeping yet? Have you got any golden emails from DIBP? you didn't update anything yet. I can't wait to get to know the status of your visa application. Hope we can expect good news within tomorrow. My prayers are always there to you too. Come on man, wake up from bed.:rockon:


Nothing yet mate! will keep you posted as soon as I hear anything.


----------



## ozleo

snarayan said:


> Guys waiting for CO allocation or expecting to receive contact from COs. Don't expect any allocations this week. This is what is mentioned on the immi website.
> 
> This information was last updated on 23 December 2013 and the next update will occur in late January 2014. Applications will not be allocated over the Christmas and New Year period.
> 
> 
> Sad News


----------



## G D SINGH

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Thank you  That's music to my ears
> My CO asked for medicals and pcc only. Rest of the things were uploaded and received also


_You are close to your grant mate...!

2014 will bring it along..!

All the best and wish you very happy new year 2014 with grant to OZ land..!

Regds
GD_


----------



## snarayan

0z_dream said:


> ozleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> can pls share the link
> 
> 
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> Have shared the link previously too.
Click to expand...


----------



## G D SINGH

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi Panko
> 
> Thank you for replying.
> 
> I have checked my medical status over emedical and these are uploaded by clinic yesterday(29dec) but on my immi account the link for " oraganise your health examinations" is still there.May be in a day or so it will change.. :fingerscrossed:


Yea the link remains there for another somedays. Will disappear soon..!

Don't worry abt it. Just chill and prepare for receiving your grant in the coming year..!


----------



## deepajose

goodguy2 said:


> Hi deepajose,
> 
> Many congratulations. Gud to see that COs are giving grants. Perfect New Year Gift.
> 
> 
> Mr Good Guy.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013*
> IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013*
> EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thank you...


----------



## G D SINGH

Panko said:


> I had taken medicals. The clinic uploaded the reports. Now - 'Organize Health Examinations' link has disappeared. Only following text is displayed:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> Does that mean the medicals reports are clear and they are not being referred?
> (Note: I have not been allocated the CO yet).
> 
> Thanks.


_Hi,

This means that your medicals have been uploaded by the clinic. So when you will get the CO, it will be able to access your medicals.

All the best..!

Regds
GD
_


----------



## ku_ind

deepajose said:


> With the grace of God Almighty, I recived my grant today morning. Thanks to all for your supporrt and advice. This forum has been of great help.. Any queries,you can ask me, I will be so happy to answer you...
> 
> Thanks...


Which team and which co? I'm waiting for my grant but I thought its holiday period so sitting back and waiting


----------



## G D SINGH

deepajose said:


> Thank you...


_Congratulations Deepajose on receiving the Golden Letter - GRANT...!

All the best for your new life in Ozland..!_

Regds
GD


----------



## deepajose

ku_ind said:


> Which team and which co? I'm waiting for my grant but I thought its holiday period so sitting back and waiting


Adelaide Team 8 and CO is EV


----------



## snarayan

deepajose said:


> Adelaide Team 8 and CO is EV


Congratulations Deepajose! Enjoy your new year and look forward to your life in OZ. 

Could you please share what is the timeframe that has been given to you to make the first entry to Australia. Is it exactly 12 months from the medicals or PCC?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

snarayan said:


> Nothing yet mate! will keep you posted as soon as I hear anything.


buddy, so, finally you woke up (ha ha ha). i am also in the same boat like you. Today is just another day to us, we have to hope for tomorrow. Waiting is simply killing although very recently i lodged my visa application. 

Hope tomorrow will be the historical day in our lives.


----------



## 2013

Panko said:


> Is there anyone who has lodged the Visa Application after 5th of December and has been allocated CO?


NO.


----------



## tarangoyal

Panko said:


> Is there anyone who has lodged the Visa Application after 5th of December and has been allocated CO?


Check this for more details:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## 2013

snarayan said:


> Guys waiting for CO allocation or expecting to receive contact from COs. Don't expect any allocations this week. This is what is mentioned on the immi website.
> 
> This information was last updated on 23 December 2013 and the next update will occur in late January 2014. Applications will not be allocated over the Christmas and New Year period.
> 
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


I think "*the next update will occur in late January 2014*" is related to updates on their website and not the CO allocation/grants etc. Late Jan is something related with news on their website. 

And this "*Applications will not be allocated over the Christmas and New Year period*" says that probably from 23rd Dec to 3rd Jan'14 not to expect anything.


----------



## snarayan

2013 said:


> I think "*the next update will occur in late January 2014*" is related to updates on their website and not the CO allocation/grants etc. Late Jan is something related with news on their website.
> 
> And this "*Applications will not be allocated over the Christmas and New Year period*" says that probably from 23rd Dec to 3rd Jan'14 not to expect anything.


I never said that, All I said was don't expect any CO allocations for this week.


----------



## Achin

Achin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know in form 1221 , in question no 24 there is a question
> a) contact telephone :- Should it be contact number of employer like HR/Board number/office number etc OR My number ?
> 
> b) Email address if any :- Shld it be my email address in that company or Email address of HR
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.


Anyone who can provide some information on this ?


----------



## Jango911

Achin said:


> Anyone who can provide some information on this ?


Hi Achin,

This what I filled;

Contact number for HR (head office) & 
Email address was kept empty as it was written (if applicable)

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## deepajose

snarayan said:


> Congratulations Deepajose! Enjoy your new year and look forward to your life in OZ.
> 
> Could you please share what is the timeframe that has been given to you to make the first entry to Australia. Is it exactly 12 months from the medicals or PCC?


In my case I did PCC earlier, so they have gone according to PCC.Yes its exactly after 1 year of PCC


----------



## deepajose

Just for your information, I had ACS result letter in new format and they had deducted 2 years from that. But I claimed the entire experience and took a risk actually. Anyways it was worth the risk.


----------



## Achin

Jango911 said:


> Hi Achin,
> 
> This what I filled;
> 
> Contact number for HR (head office) &
> Email address was kept empty as it was written (if applicable)
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Thanks a ton mate!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi Guys

What is the status of a child born in Australia if parents move on PR ? 

As you know I have applied for 190 visa. If all goes well I might move to Oz next year sometime. Also, next year me and my wife will plan a family. 

1. Can we move to Oz if my wife is pregnant and child is born over there ?
2. What is status of child if we plan family over there ?


----------



## msohaibkhan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> What is the status of a child born in Australia if parents move on PR ?
> 
> As you know I have applied for 190 visa. If all goes well I might move to Oz next year sometime. Also, next year me and my wife will plan a family.
> 
> 1. Can we move to Oz if my wife is pregnant and child is born over there ?
> 2. What is status of child if we plan family over there ?


Child born in Australia to Australian PR parents is by birth Australian Citizen.


----------



## Waqarali20005

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> What is the status of a child born in Australia if parents move on PR ?
> 
> As you know I have applied for 190 visa. If all goes well I might move to Oz next year sometime. Also, next year me and my wife will plan a family.
> 
> 1. Can we move to Oz if my wife is pregnant and child is born over there ?
> 2. What is status of child if we plan family over there ?


I am also searching for the answer of first question.


----------



## khatri

Waqarali20005 said:


> I am also searching for the answer of first question.


Yes...you can...I know one person who traveled with 5 or 6 month pregnant mother.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## RRag

Hello Guys,

Need Help... I have a 6 years old daughter. do I need to take medical for my daughter also ???


----------



## OZHope

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> What is the status of a child born in Australia if parents move on PR ?
> 
> As you know I have applied for 190 visa. If all goes well I might move to Oz next year sometime. Also, next year me and my wife will plan a family.
> 
> 1. Can we move to Oz if my wife is pregnant and child is born over there ?
> 2. What is status of child if we plan family over there ?


Hi,

The newborn will be a direct Australian Citizen if its parents are Australian PR. Best wishes to you for your planning. Now,
*
1. Can we move to Oz if my wife is pregnant and child is born over there ?*

Yes, you can move to Oz if your wife is pregnant. You just have to follow the safety procedure in flight and inform about pregnancy wherever asked. Before your child is born in Oz, you have to have Medicare (health insurance) otherwise the cost of pregnancy will be steep. Please check the following link for further info:

Medicare services

Please make sure that there is no waiting period for pregnancy in the insurance. These rules are changed frequently, so it's better to have updated info for your discretion.

*2. What is status of child if we plan family over there ?*

So far the rule goes, your child will get immediate Oz citizenship if you are Oz PR. You will be entitled to all benefits provided by the 'human services' of Oz govt. for your baby.


Cheers


----------



## JJ_TN

snarayan said:


> Mate, I just have a feeling, you might get a direct grant next week.


Hi snarayan,

I wish your words come true 

Wishing all of us to get the grant sooner.


----------



## JJ_TN

deepajose said:


> With the grace of God Almighty, I recived my grant today morning. Thanks to all for your supporrt and advice. This forum has been of great help.. Any queries,you can ask me, I will be so happy to answer you...
> 
> Thanks...


Congrats deepajose. You deserve this new year gift for the long wait!


----------



## BasCW

deepajose said:


> With the grace of God Almighty, I recived my grant today morning. Thanks to all for your supporrt and advice. This forum has been of great help.. Any queries,you can ask me, I will be so happy to answer you...
> 
> Thanks...


Congratulations and Happy New Year 2014!

Can you please share your Team # and CO initials.

Thanks


----------



## yangxh7

RRag said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Need Help... I have a 6 years old daughter. do I need to take medical for my daughter also ???


Yes, even a newborn baby has to go through the visa medical.


----------



## Piyutel

What a great news... Just got my grant 10 mins back and that too I saw it sleeping while opening my eyes first thing in the morning.. yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhh
Piyutel


----------



## 2013

Piyutel said:


> What a great news... Just got my grant 10 mins back and that too I saw it sleeping while opening my eyes first thing in the morning.. yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhh
> Piyutel


Congrats....!!!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## samkalu

Piyutel said:


> What a great news... Just got my grant 10 mins back and that too I saw it sleeping while opening my eyes first thing in the morning.. yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhh
> Piyutel


Congrats. Can u share ur timeline?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Yahooooo.... Got visa grant today...*

dear all my sweet hearts,


Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..

I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again... 

YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:

:first:

I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....

I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.

Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....


Still i am dancing while writing this message...

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Yahooooo.... Got visa grant today...*

dear all my sweet hearts,


Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..

I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again... 

YES, it is clearly a visa grant..



I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....

I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.

Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....


Still i am dancing while writing this message...

Sathiya


----------



## kimh

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Awesome news....many congratulations  best news of the day. Cheers!


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations Sathiyaseelan....party time begins


----------



## mohit2903

Heartiest congratulations!
Enjoy your new year gift......


----------



## 5ab

yangxh7 said:


> Anyway, let's update.
> 
> peanut48---------224711----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
> ratnesh.nagori---261314----Offshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013
> yangxh7-----------233914----Onshore----lodged 18 Dec 2013


Hello dear,
Which state have you applied for. I have 65 pts and applied for eoi abt 3 mths ago and still waiting for my invitation. I don't know if I can apply for subclass 190 or not. I studied in Victoria and I don't hv any work experience.


----------



## cherry83

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Congratulations Sathiya!!!! 
All the best for your next steps


----------



## just-curious

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Hey Sathiya,

Gr88 news & it will make ur new year celebrations really a thing 2 remember 4 a long time. Very happy 4 u mate. Party 2nite till u drop....see u soon in Aus.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Congratulations Sathiya. .much awaited grant and perfect new year gift for you..

Just matter of time you land in Oz


----------



## jeevan00

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya



congrats................ all the best for ur bright future in aus.


----------



## peanut48

Congrats Deepa, Piyutel and Sathiya....you guys have the best new year gift....


----------



## soodrahul

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya




Congrats Sathiya !! All the best for your new journey.
Have Fun and Advance New Year wishes too.


----------



## samkalu

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Wow that's great. All the very best for a great future ahead. 

By the way did you get a grant letter as well via mail? Or was it just the immi account status?


----------



## deepajose

JJ_TN said:


> Congrats deepajose. You deserve this new year gift for the long wait!


Adelaide Team 8. Inital contacts from Co name EV but the grant letter came from RF


----------



## deepajose

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Congratualtions... New Year and New Hopes


----------



## 2013

deepajose said:


> Adelaide Team 8. Inital contacts from Co name EV but the grant letter came from RF


Congrats 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

Piyutel said:


> What a great news... Just got my grant 10 mins back and that too I saw it sleeping while opening my eyes first thing in the morning.. yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhh
> Piyutel


Piyutel.. congrats.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## BasCW

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Awesome news, congrats!


----------



## Sai2Aus

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Sathiya, you really deserve the grant.. you have very helpful and generous to everyone here.. 

Your knowledge about everything in regard to PR process is commendable.. 

Best wishes for you to land Oz and settle..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Panko

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..


Hey Sathiya....congratulations buddy! You, above all, deserved the grant. The way you helped everyone on this forum and encouraged with your inimitable style....just amazing.....

I am feeling very happy for you....now you can sing...... "All my bags are packed I'm ready to go...."

Which city are you planning to go???

Congratulations once again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Piyutel said:


> What a great news... Just got my grant 10 mins back and that too I saw it sleeping while opening my eyes first thing in the morning.. yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhh
> Piyutel


Congratulations.....best gift at right time....happy new year celebrations starts already for you..


----------



## anthoney

Piyutel said:


> What a great news... Just got my grant 10 mins back and that too I saw it sleeping while opening my eyes first thing in the morning.. yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhh
> Piyutel


Many Congratulations Piyutel... All the very best for your future in Aussie land


----------



## svspavan

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Congrats Sathiya, you deserve the best and you got it...!
Wish you all the best for all your future endeavors...!


----------



## 0z_dream

congrats piyutel



Piyutel said:


> What a great news... Just got my grant 10 mins back and that too I saw it sleeping while opening my eyes first thing in the morning.. yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhh
> Piyutel


----------



## anthoney

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Many Congratulations to you Sathiya  indeed a perfect New year gift at a perfect timing. You really deserved it for all the help and support you have given us on expatforum. A big salute for that. I think with all this knowledge you could start a Immigration consultancy at Australia.

Wish you all the very best for your life journey in Aussie land... Obviously, you going to party hardcore tonight... take care


----------



## 2013

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya



Congrats... !!! Long awaited mail has finally arrived for you...!! 1.5 months after lodge is really long period...  and it tests your patience.


----------



## 0z_dream

rrag said:


> rrag -----------subclass 190-------eoi date 05/08/13-----------visa lodge 12/11/13----


[/quote]


----------



## goodguy2

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya



Dear Sathiya :roll:

U did it. It’s a fairdinkum grant and u deserve it :drum: U will never forget New Yearz Eve.

Didn’t I tell u yesterday that u’d get the grant today?

Many Congratulations Sathiya. I know the struggle u’ve been thru and I’m glad that u achieved ur goal. U have been REWARDED. I wish u a good life in Australia eace:

Pinch urself again and again to double confirm that u r now an Australian Permanent Resident :whip:

I thank u again for helping forum members in their queries. U’ve been selfless. Appreciate it :clap2:

31-12-2013 will never come again…..Freak out today 

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 2013

Guys,

Finally DIAC people are back to work...


----------



## decipline

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Hello Sathiya

Many many congrats to you for grant of your well deserving candidature.

Truly amazing. Good luck to you.

Enjoy and Cheers...


----------



## 0z_dream

0z_dream said:


> aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
> vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
> samkalu-------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013
> Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT:cheer2: 31/12/2013
> rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
> cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
> Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
> PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
> ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
> Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
> rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
> jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
> 2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
> jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
> 0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
> sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
> BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
> Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----


Any co or grant for the above list


----------



## Piyutel

Thanku everyone.. I owe a lot to this forum. Also congrats deepa and sathiya.. hope to see u guys in oz. God bless all of us


----------



## goodguy2

Piyutel said:


> What a great news... Just got my grant 10 mins back and that too I saw it sleeping while opening my eyes first thing in the morning.. yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhh
> Piyutel




Congrats Piyutel,

Great news indeed. Many congrats. Party hard….


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## svspavan

Hi All,

I submitted my visa application on 20th Dec and am yet to go through the Medical tests. Can someone suggest me as to when I can expect a case officer to be assigned to me. Further, how can I know when a case officer is allocated to me.


----------



## decipline

*ACT State Nomination - CO allocation*

Dear Friends

I have a query.

I had applied for ACT state sponsorship. In my payment acknowledgement receipt it is mentioned that, I will be informed by email once case officer is allocated to assess my application.

Anyone has experience who has been allocated CO for state sponsorship and was informed of the same to candidate? In this forum normally i have seen post of allocation of CO after visa lodgement.

Please share your experience.


----------



## bliss

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


WOW Sathiya !

That's a perfect new year gift, party hard and enjoy. All the very best for your grant.


----------



## amitso

Piyutel said:


> What a great news... Just got my grant 10 mins back and that too I saw it sleeping while opening my eyes first thing in the morning.. yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhh
> Piyutel


Congratulations...!!

Who is your CO from Team 8?


----------



## deepajose

Piyutel said:


> Thanku everyone.. I owe a lot to this forum. Also congrats deepa and sathiya.. hope to see u guys in oz. God bless all of us


Thanks for the wishes..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Thanks a lot you all your wishes-invaluable*

hi all,

from today morning, i have been showering in appreciation and congratulations from you all, my beloved ones. This may result in cold yet an enjoyable one. A big thank you to all you my buddies and wish you all the best for the candidates who have been waiting for grants and the ones who are going to migrate for jobs.

To be frank, i never forget my second family, that is expat forum as i have found many good people here. Once again, thank you very much for your love and care shown to me yet.

With best wishes,

sathiya


----------



## Vamshi4happy

decipline said:


> Dear Friends I have a query. I had applied for ACT state sponsorship. In my payment acknowledgement receipt it is mentioned that, I will be informed by email once case officer is allocated to assess my application. Anyone has experience who has been allocated CO for state sponsorship and was informed of the same to candidate? In this forum normally i have seen post of allocation of CO after visa lodgement. Please share your experience.


Hi Friend,

Yes it is correct, you will get an email once CO for your SS application got alloted. I got this mail after 10 days of my payment confirmation mail. Good luck.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi all,
> 
> from today morning, i have been showering in appreciation and congratulations from you all, my beloved ones. This may result in cold yet an enjoyable one. A big thank you to all you my buddies and wish you all the best for the candidates who have been waiting for grants and the ones who are going to migrate for jobs.
> 
> To be frank, i never forget my second family, that is expat forum as i have found many good people here. Once again, thank you very much for your love and care shown to me yet.
> 
> With best wishes,
> 
> sathiya


One more thing - keep helping people on this forum to get their grant. 

have a hot cup of tea in udaipur, I know its freezing over there


----------



## OZHope

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya



Congratulations Sathiya   Well done :clap2:


----------



## OZHope

Piyutel said:


> What a great news... Just got my grant 10 mins back and that too I saw it sleeping while opening my eyes first thing in the morning.. yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhh
> Piyutel


Congratulations Piyutel  You did it like a Boss :clap2: Thumbs up


----------



## Piyutel

amitso said:


> Congratulations...!!
> 
> Who is your CO from Team 8?


AP.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Thanks a lot for your wishes that really valuable to me*

dear all,

I thank you very much for your kind wishes, the grant with your greetings has made my day. I do keep on associating with expat forum and helping candidates in the future as well. Your wishes mean a lot more than that.

Once again, a big thank you to everyone.

Cheers!


----------



## Simple99

decipline said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have a query.
> 
> I had applied for ACT state sponsorship. In my payment acknowledgement receipt it is mentioned that, I will be informed by email once case officer is allocated to assess my application.
> 
> Anyone has experience who has been allocated CO for state sponsorship and was informed of the same to candidate? In this forum normally i have seen post of allocation of CO after visa lodgement.
> 
> Please share your experience.


ACT CO will be assigned to assess your state nomination. But most of CO discussed here is CO from DIAC(after lodge VISA application). YOu are confused with ACT CO and DIAC CO.

in your case first someone from ACT should be assicgned(CO) to asses your application.
hope this help you.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

samkalu said:


> Wow that's great. All the very best for a great future ahead.
> 
> By the way did you get a grant letter as well via mail? Or was it just the immi account status?


hi there, thanks for your wishes. I received on both email id and immi account as i enable to send me notification to my email on the outcome of my visa application. This can be done in immi account by yourself.


----------



## snarayan

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi all,
> 
> from today morning, i have been showering in appreciation and congratulations from you all, my beloved ones. This may result in cold yet an enjoyable one. A big thank you to all you my buddies and wish you all the best for the candidates who have been waiting for grants and the ones who are going to migrate for jobs.
> 
> To be frank, i never forget my second family, that is expat forum as i have found many good people here. Once again, thank you very much for your love and care shown to me yet.
> 
> With best wishes,
> 
> sathiya



Hi Sathiyaseelan,

Congratulations!!! It couldn't have been a better time for the co to issue the grant. She wanted your new year to start with a Big Bang. Enjoy the new year eve thoroughly with the most awaited gift.


----------



## Simple99

snarayan said:


> Originally Posted by sathiyaseelan View Post
> hi all,
> 
> from today morning, i have been showering in appreciation and congratulations from you all, my beloved ones. This may result in cold yet an enjoyable one. A big thank you to all you my buddies and wish you all the best for the candidates who have been waiting for grants and the ones who are going to migrate for jobs.
> 
> To be frank, i never forget my second family, that is expat forum as i have found many good people here. Once again, thank you very much for your love and care shown to me yet.
> 
> With best wishes,
> 
> sathiya



Congrads Sathiya and all who got grants. 

glad to see grant mail for you all  

Good luck all


----------



## ykps

*Congrats!*

Congratulations Thalai! Wish you all the best...Nambinor Kaividapadaar....



sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


----------



## Bivas

bliss said:


> Try this google sheet I created
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aqkq72KpK5andGJ2Yk9sNEZiT2ZjV2tvd2FmYVBsbHc&usp=sharing


Hi Bliss,
Nice to meet you on this forum.
Can you tell me when did you submit your EOI and get invitation for applying visa? 
I applied for NSW SS on 13th Dec and waiting for invitation.

Wish you happy new year,
Bivas


----------



## Pailas

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts, Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant.. I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again... YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon: :first: I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant.... I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family. Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life.... Still i am dancing while writing this message... Sathiya


Sathiya, Ohhhhhh Awesome.... A Perfect new year gift before the THE DAY....
A big Congratulations for the grant.... All the best for your next move...


----------



## sangramdey

Dear All, I am planning to immigrate under 190 to Aus. I am located at Delhi and wanted advice of the esteemed members of this forum on deciding a good migration agent. Thanks.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sangramdey said:


> Dear All, I am planning to immigrate under 190 to Aus. I am located at Delhi and wanted advice of the esteemed members of this forum on deciding a good migration agent. Thanks.


You can check Y-axis services. i can give you references


----------



## Piyutel

sangramdey said:


> Dear All, I am planning to immigrate under 190 to Aus. I am located at Delhi and wanted advice of the esteemed members of this forum on deciding a good migration agent. Thanks.


Y-Axis Nehru place. I went thru them
Piyutel


----------



## sun29

*Need clarification on claiming experience and qualification points*

Hi All,
I got my success full skill assessment a year back. But i am not sure how many points i should claim for my experience and qualification mentioned in letter. 

It is mention in acs letter that :

your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313(software engineer) for the ANZSCO Code

your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of engineering from North Maharastra university completed in May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with major in computing.

Your work experience has beeb calculated as follows on basis of full time exployment of at least 20 hrs per week

Dates : 04/07-12/08( 1yrs 8 months)
Position : Software Developer

Dates : 1/9 -8/11(2 yrs and 7 months)
Position : Client facing team lead

Dates: 8/11 -10/12(1 year and 2 months)
Position : Software Engineer

==================================

I have worked as developer, lead and software engineer, and acs have considered all my experience based on roles and responsibility

How many points i can consider for qualification and experience? 
Also am i eligible to claim experience post 10/12,mention in ACS letter ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sangramdey said:


> Dear All, I am planning to immigrate under 190 to Aus. I am located at Delhi and wanted advice of the esteemed members of this forum on deciding a good migration agent. Thanks.


hi there, i never recommend any immigration consultants on condition that you are able to spend some time online one in three or four days and for sure, expat forum has many wise people whose knowledge is batter than so called migration agents. As a result, you yourself can get visa grant without any issues. However, if your documentation and other things have difficulties to deal with, and you may be unable to spend time, then only you can knock the doors of immigration agents.

then, why we people are here?


----------



## msohaibkhan

Piyutel said:


> What a great news... Just got my grant 10 mins back and that too I saw it sleeping while opening my eyes first thing in the morning.. yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhh
> Piyutel


Congrates mate


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Piyutel said:


> Thanku everyone.. I owe a lot to this forum. Also congrats deepa and sathiya.. hope to see u guys in oz. God bless all of us


hi piyutel, many more Congratulations and sorry for late wishes as i was busy reponding to people who wished. Sure, i am looking forward to meet you, deepajose and others who will be migrating to Australia, soon. Keep us posted about your move. We can even plane for journey together.










All the best for your future endeavors.

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## doublecheeseburger

*2014 189 & 190 Visa Applicant*

Hi there, 

I am planning to apply for the independent skilled labor category( 189) .
I have some questions which are as follows:

1) I scored an overall of 7.5 in IELTS , I don't know what would this be considered as ? a 7 or a 8 ? if it is a 7 then I have 60 points. Should I apply with 60 points or retake my IELTS to get 70 points in skill select ?

2) Does it really make a huge difference to apply with 60 points to applying with 70 points ?

3) When it comes to PCC , I recently got a DUI , would that hamper my chances for immigration ?


Any piece of advice would be great ! :fingerscrossed:


Thanks guys ,


----------



## msohaibkhan

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Many congrats frieind


----------



## Santhosh.15

Piyutel said:


> What a great news... Just got my grant 10 mins back and that too I saw it sleeping while opening my eyes first thing in the morning.. yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhh
> Piyutel


Condrats buddy....God bless and happy new year


----------



## saurabh_mgm

Piyutel said:


> What a great news... Just got my grant 10 mins back and that too I saw it sleeping while opening my eyes first thing in the morning.. yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyhhhhh
> Piyutel


Congratulations mate!!!!


----------



## saurabh_mgm

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Congrats dear ... You have always been helpful to every one on the forum.. Wish you luck !!!!!


----------



## peanut48

From what I've seen, subclass 189 visa applicants have got grants today (not sure about DeepaJose).

Any 190 visa grants today?

We've seen a new trend where the 189 is being granted faster than 190. Wonder why when its priority group is below 190. Is it specific occupations?


----------



## Vikkki

doublecheeseburger said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the independent skilled labor category( 189) .
> I have some questions which are as follows:
> 
> 1) I scored an overall of 7.5 in IELTS , I don't know what would this be considered as ? a 7 or a 8 ? if it is a 7 then I have 60 points. Should I apply with 60 points or retake my IELTS to get 70 points in skill select ?


It is the lowest of your individual section scores. The overall score has no significance here. So, if you have, say, scored a 6.5 in any of the sections, then your score is 6. What are your section scores?



> 2) Does it really make a huge difference to apply with 60 points to applying with 70 points ?


Huge difference. A 70 pointer would get an invite in the next invitation round. A 60 pointer might have to wait for around 5 to 6 months. The invitations are on a rack and stack method, with the top guys in every round being invited. 



> 3) When it comes to PCC , I recently got a DUI , would that hamper my chances for immigration ?


Where did you get the DUI? In India? If yes, the PCC doesn't cover that. I am not sure about the other countries.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

msohaibkhan said:


> Many congrats frieind


hello friends, thanks a lot to everyone. Your wishes are the need of the hour and i pray to god to give you all visa grants soon.


----------



## sun29

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello friends, thanks a lot to everyone. Your wishes are the need of the hour and i pray to god to give you all visa grants soon.


Congrats first of all. 

I need assistant on calculating point. Hoping you will be able to put some light on it. 

"
I got my success full skill assessment a year back. But i am not sure how many points i should claim for my experience and qualification mentioned in letter. 

It is mention in acs letter that :

your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313(software engineer) for the ANZSCO Code

your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of engineering from North Maharastra university completed in May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with major in computing.

Your work experience has beeb calculated as follows on basis of full time exployment of at least 20 hrs per week

Dates : 04/07-12/08( 1yrs 8 months)
Position : Software Developer

Dates : 1/9 -8/11(2 yrs and 7 months)
Position : Client facing team lead

Dates: 8/11 -10/12(1 year and 2 months)
Position : Software Engineer

==================================

I have worked as developer, lead and software engineer, and acs have considered all my experience based on roles and responsibility

How many points i can consider for qualification and experience? 
Also am i eligible to claim experience post 10/12,mention in ACS letter ?
"


----------



## sangramdey

Thanx a lot Piyutel, Ratnesh n Sathya. 
I heard about a friend of mine about Y-axis and planning to approach them. I am currently working in a govt organisation and time is a constraint. Therefore, I am thinking of availing services of a professional immigration agent (basically do not want to mess-up). Due to certain organisational regulations, I can file my Visa application only by end Sept 2014. I am planning to prepare and appear for IELTS some time in May/Jun and start skill assessment process in Jul/Aug. If all goes okay, I hope to lodge my visa application by end Sep/early Oct. Do suggest me on my timeline. 
Thanx once again. I will be requiring your guidance in time to come. Regards.


----------



## Santhosh.15

sangramdey said:


> Dear All, I am planning to immigrate under 190 to Aus. I am located at Delhi and wanted advice of the esteemed members of this forum on deciding a good migration agent. Thanks.


I am taking help from Y axis. I think they are good. 

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## decipline

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Yes it is correct, you will get an email once CO for your SS application got alloted. I got this mail after 10 days of my payment confirmation mail. Good luck.


Hello

Thanks for confirmation.

This holiday season is killing my patience.


----------



## deepajose

peanut48 said:


> From what I've seen, subclass 189 visa applicants have got grants today (not sure about DeepaJose).
> 
> Any 190 visa grants today?
> 
> We've seen a new trend where the 189 is being granted faster than 190. Wonder why when its priority group is below 190. Is it specific occupations?


I am 190 Visa holder


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Lovely , no doubts, its a new year gift only  Many congratulations and very happy for you.

Congrats PIYUTEL and DEEPAJOSE, enjoy your new future years from today buddies 

Best regards,

Ram


----------



## decipline

*ACT - Please open soon*

ACT....please open up soon.....

please complete holidays and come back soon....

Many people waiting for your approvals.....


----------



## Pharma

*Northern territory*

For 190 visa in NT, the state Govt. mentions that we have to live in the NT and work in our skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation in the NT for no less than two years from your visa grant or arrival; 

What if we did not get a job in our occupation




Rocky Balboa said:


> My cousin sister lives in Darwin. I can provide her details after you get your visa before your departure.


----------



## peanut48

deepajose said:


> I am 190 Visa holder


That's great! Seems like you waited for a long time for this....good luck and congratulations again.


----------



## deepajose

peanut48 said:


> That's great! Seems like you waited for a long time for this....good luck and congratulations again.


Ya.. I was asked additional documente twice and may be thats why it got delayed a bit. Adverrtised processing time for 190 is 6 months..


----------



## peanut48

deepajose said:


> Ya.. I was asked additional documente twice and may be thats why it got delayed a bit. Adverrtised processing time for 190 is 6 months..


Can you tell us what documents were asked both times? It will help all of us.


----------



## nadh1981

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Congratulation  this new year for sure is a lucky one...
Have a roaring new year...


----------



## deepajose

peanut48 said:


> Can you tell us what documents were asked both times? It will help all of us.


First it was form 80 second it was marriage certificate .


----------



## peanut48

deepajose said:


> First it was form 80 second it was marriage certificate .


Thanks Deepa!


----------



## vijay_239939

congrats satya,piyutel and others who got there grants today!


----------



## King_of_the_ring

deepajose said:


> I am 190 Visa holder


what additional documents did they ask as u as mentioned in your timeline ?


----------



## vijay_239939

Piyutel said:


> Y-Axis Nehru place. I went thru them
> Piyutel


Hi Piyutel,
I have gone through same as well,what has been your experience?

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## vijay_239939

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You can check Y-axis services. i can give you references


How has been your experience with y-axis ?I had gone through same as well!


----------



## deepajose

King_of_the_ring said:


> what additional documents did they ask as u as mentioned in your timeline ?


Marriage Certificate and Form 80


----------



## ku_ind

sangramdey said:


> Dear All, I am planning to immigrate under 190 to Aus. I am located at Delhi and wanted advice of the esteemed members of this forum on deciding a good migration agent. Thanks.


Do it urself... With little bit if research u can save lot of money... Agents only submit papers rest all the work u have to do it by urself


----------



## n.sh

I am joining this thread too.. Lodged the visa today, paid with friend's help, uploaded documents.

Something strange is happening

1. The documents which are uploaded are still coming as required????
2. Organize your health examination link was coming but when i logged in again.. its not there??

they say form1221 is recommended for partner so do I need to fill that or with the immiaccount things have changed.

Also, will they need passport size photos?

Thanks for your help.. happy to join the thread on just the last day of Dec


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

n.sh said:


> I am joining this thread too.. Lodged the visa today, paid with friend's help, uploaded documents.
> 
> Something strange is happening
> 
> 1. The documents which are uploaded are still coming as required????
> 2. Organize your health examination link was coming but when i logged in again.. its not there??
> 
> they say form1221 is recommended for partner so do I need to fill that or with the immiaccount things have changed.
> 
> Also, will they need passport size photos?
> 
> Thanks for your help.. happy to join the thread on just the last day of Dec


1. Once CO is allocated the status of documents will change to Received.
2. Not sure about that.

Form 1221 is recommended in case you have applied visa for partner also. Fill it and uploaded in docs section for partner.

I dont think they need Passport photos.


----------



## n.sh

Many congratulations, thats so nice to hear..
SO the new year brings you good newslane:



sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all,
> 
> I thank you very much for your kind wishes, the grant with your greetings has made my day. I do keep on associating with expat forum and helping candidates in the future as well. Your wishes mean a lot more than that.
> 
> Once again, a big thank you to everyone.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## n.sh

190 lodged today



0z_dream said:


> Any co or grant for the above list


----------



## n.sh

The link is bk, system glitch probably 

Thanks Ratnesh, you always come to my rescue




ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. Once CO is allocated the status of documents will change to Received.
> 2. Not sure about that.
> 
> Form 1221 is recommended in case you have applied visa for partner also. Fill it and uploaded in docs section for partner.
> 
> I dont think they need Passport photos.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

n.sh said:


> The link is bk, system glitch probably
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh, you always come to my rescue


My Pleasure. In the mean time update this excel sheet also - 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aqkq72KpK5andGJ2Yk9sNEZiT2ZjV2tvd2FmYVBsbHc&usp=sharing


----------



## Piyutel

vijay_239939 said:


> Hi Piyutel,
> I have gone through same as well,what has been your experience?
> 
> Thanks
> Vijay


Hi Vijay,
The experience was very professional and helpful. No complaints.
Piyutel


----------



## vinayapte11

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> 
> Sathiya


Hearty Congratulation buddy!!! Hope we all others see this day very soon. I can understand how you would have danced.
Enjoy the day buddy!! 
Best wishes for the next big challenge lane:

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## bliss

Bivas said:


> Hi Bliss,
> Nice to meet you on this forum.
> Can you tell me when did you submit your EOI and get invitation for applying visa?
> I applied for NSW SS on 13th Dec and waiting for invitation.
> 
> Wish you happy new year,
> Bivas


Hi , 

I applied in end of July 2013 , my code was 261313 hence it got delayed. What is your occupation code.


----------



## Sunlight11

*sathiya* what a way to kick off 2014 !! enjoy the moment. ... .. Great News


----------



## suman.cuet

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


congrats mate


----------



## dchiniwal

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi all,
> 
> from today morning, i have been showering in appreciation and congratulations from you all, my beloved ones. This may result in cold yet an enjoyable one. A big thank you to all you my buddies and wish you all the best for the candidates who have been waiting for grants and the ones who are going to migrate for jobs.
> 
> To be frank, i never forget my second family, that is expat forum as i have found many good people here. Once again, thank you very much for your love and care shown to me yet.
> 
> With best wishes,
> 
> sathiya


Hey Sathiya, Congratulations mate. Pack your bags, lets meet in Aussie land.


----------



## doublecheeseburger

Hi Vikkki, 
thank you for replying back!
I have the following scores
Listening : 8
Reading :7
Writing :7
Speaking 8.5

I got the DUI in Orange County (USA)

So I should give IELTS another shot then , I guess ?


----------



## 2013

ku_ind said:


> Do it urself... With little bit if research u can save lot of money... Agents only submit papers rest all the work u have to do it by urself



What does agent charge in Delhi?

Just wanted to knw..


----------



## mithu93ku

Happy New Year 2014 to all.


----------



## goodguy2

*Hny 2014*

Happy New Year Guys. 

Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## samkalu

Happy new year


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Happy new year 2014!! May this new year brings prosper and happiness to u....all


----------



## Santhosh.15

Happy and prosperous New year to everone.

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## Vikkki

Given your scores, I am sure your English is good.. It is quite easy to boost ur score to 8+ in Reading. Do practice your writing skills and give IELTS another go.. Do remember, however, that it is possible that your score might also drop in the next IELTS attempt. So, it is always a calculated gamble.

You might want to get in touch with your local Sheriff's department to understand whether the DUI is considered in a PCC. I don't think it would, but do clarify. I would assume a traffic stop wouldn't be a part of it.


----------



## AncientGlory

You only need more than 60 points if you are in the six high EOI receiving occupations. Otherwise with 60 points also you will get an invitation without any waiting period.

If you already have 60 points and if you are not in any of the high EOI receiving occupations there's no need to do IELTS again.


----------



## 2013

Happy new year friends. ...!!
Wishing you a happy and prosperous year ahead. .. with lots of grants 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Wish you a very happy new year*

Dear all,

wish you and your family a very happy and prosperous new year. I pray god to give good health, wealth, peace and jubilation and this new year, of course, brings all your dreams including visa grants, good paying jobs, promotions in your company, smooth settlements in Australia to name yet just a few) reality for sure.










Warm wishes,

sathiya


----------



## vinayapte11

Happy NEw Year to everyone. Have a greattt one...:rockon:


----------



## soodrahul

Happy 2014 folks !!! I wish all my friends a great 2014 with lots of love , peace , good health and prosperity and early visa grants !!


----------



## soodrahul

Happy 2014 folks !!! I wish all my friends a great 2014 with lots of love , peace , good health and prosperity and early visa grants !!


----------



## 2013

Wait after lodge is so boring, and that too when its new year and you know that most of the people are not working in DIAC. And its for sure that holidays would more delay the things.. :S


----------



## Sai2Aus

Happy new year friends.. let 2014 fulfill our wishes and dreams .. let everyone get the grants and land Oz. Let everyone settle in Oz happily and peacefully.. lets all have a healthy wealthy year..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

2013 said:


> Wait after lodge is so boring, and that too when its new year and you know that most of the people are not working in DIAC. And its for sure that holidays would more delay the things.. :S


Yes true.. going crazy sometimes. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Bivas

bliss said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I applied in end of July 2013 , my code was 261313 hence it got delayed. What is your occupation code.


Hi Bliss,
Thank u to reply me. My code is 262113.

Regards,
Bivas


----------



## jre05

bliss said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I applied in end of July 2013 , my code was 261313 hence it got delayed. What is your occupation code.


Bliss I remember you said IELTS after August, really so quick you do and silent  

Sweet Bliss.


----------



## jre05

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. Once CO is allocated the status of documents will change to Received.
> 2. Not sure about that.
> 
> Form 1221 is recommended in case you have applied visa for partner also. Fill it and uploaded in docs section for partner.
> 
> I dont think they need Passport photos.


Hey 1221 is only if we apply for dependants (Partners) right? Else, we don't need right? Just 80 would do right?


----------



## peanut48

Happy New Year guys!

From our list, vamshi4happy and jfmiti have crossed the 4 weeks mark since visa lodgement date. So they should be expecting CO allocation soon. Good luck guys!


----------



## vijay_239939

*Happy New Year 2014*

Happy New Year 2014 to ALL!


----------



## weel

Happy new year to all friends....


----------



## epahuja

My health examination status changed to - no health examination required. Does that mean it's uploaded and fine? Do I need to do anything else now.


----------



## mohit2903

epahuja said:


> My health examination status changed to - no health examination required. Does that mean it's uploaded and fine? Do I need to do anything else now.


No further action required, all set for you now...


----------



## epahuja

mohit2903 said:


> No further action required, all set for you now...


Thanks. ...


----------



## tarangoyal

waiting n waiting


----------



## Sunlight11

*Applicants who are getting CO allocated Please fill up the below sheet with, try Not to put Team and CO Initials columns empty ... if any of you fail to fill the row, you may chose to PM me your CO initial and Team Number, along with visa type.*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...de&sortcolid=51&sortasc=false&rowsperpage=250


----------



## Johanna Ng

Hello guys!

I got my invite for the 190 visa (yay!) and I'm in the middle of uploading all documents into Immiaccount. So far so good, just need to get a new police check and I've already printed out my health referral letter and will make that appointment soon. 

I know it will be a few weeks before I get a case officer (grrr....the waiting!!) but everything has gone really smoothly so far and I hope this streak continues. In the meantime, I'll upload everything I've got.

Do I wait till my future case officer gives me the green light to hit the submit button (In the bottom left hand corner) for my application? I assume this because that seems most logical.

I'd just hate to have my documents sitting there waiting for a case officer to review when I was suppose to submit my application first in order for that to happen.

Thoughts? Am I being paranoid? I just want all my T's crossed and my I's dotted.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Johanna Ng said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I got my invite for the 190 visa (yay!) and I'm in the middle of uploading all documents into Immiaccount. So far so good, just need to get a new police check and I've already printed out my health referral letter and will make that appointment soon.
> 
> I know it will be a few weeks before I get a case officer (grrr....the waiting!!) but everything has gone really smoothly so far and I hope this streak continues. In the meantime, I'll upload everything I've got.
> 
> Do I wait till my future case officer to give me the green light to hit the submit button (In the bottom left hand corner) for my application? I assume this because that seems the only logical way.
> 
> I'd just hate to have my documents sitting there waiting for a case officer to review when I was suppose to submit my application first in order for that to happen.
> 
> Thoughts?


Hi Johanna

Congrats on your invite.

I have a query, do we need to provide roles and responsibility on letter head/statutory declaration again to DIBP or just offer/relieving letters stating date of joining and relieving with designation is enough ???

You doing by yourself or through agent ??? My agent says roles and respinsibilities not required to be submitted to DIBP. 

Can you please share your thoughts, also seniors please clarify.

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## jpspringall

I've just tied up the spreadsheet.

There were ~20 empty(ish) rows at the bottom that contained rubbish data so the formulas had got messed up

I couldn't add successfully from the initial view had to switch spreadsheet view.

My advice is to copy an existing row and edit with your details.

The only thing i'm not sure about the colour coding....Amber for CO assigned, and green for granted??

Cheers

James


----------



## Sunlight11

jpspringall said:


> I've just tied up the spreadsheet.
> 
> There were ~20 empty(ish) rows at the bottom that contained rubbish data so the formulas had got messed up
> 
> I couldn't add successfully from the initial view had to switch spreadsheet view.
> 
> My advice is to copy an existing row and edit with your details.
> 
> The only thing i'm not sure about the colour coding....Amber for CO assigned, and green for granted??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


Green for CO allocated, Amber for Grant, you may add your full detail in your timeline, will see if I can add it for you.


----------



## peanut48

Johanna Ng said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I got my invite for the 190 visa (yay!) and I'm in the middle of uploading all documents into Immiaccount. So far so good, just need to get a new police check and I've already printed out my health referral letter and will make that appointment soon.
> 
> I know it will be a few weeks before I get a case officer (grrr....the waiting!!) but everything has gone really smoothly so far and I hope this streak continues. In the meantime, I'll upload everything I've got.
> 
> Do I wait till my future case officer gives me the green light to hit the submit button (In the bottom left hand corner) for my application? I assume this because that seems most logical.
> 
> I'd just hate to have my documents sitting there waiting for a case officer to review when I was suppose to submit my application first in order for that to happen.
> 
> Thoughts? Am I being paranoid? I just want all my T's crossed and my I's dotted.


Hi Johanna,
I'm not sure what submit button you are talking about if you are uploading documents? Coz you first submit then upload documents. And your visa isn't really lodged until you actually submit the application. You seem to have it the other way around for some reason.

Normally, its submit application, receive acknowledgement email, upload docs, wait for CO/grant.


----------



## jpspringall

Sunlight11 said:


> Green for CO allocated, Amber for Grant, you may add your full detail in your timeline, will see if I can add it for you.


Cheers,

I think I've added it correctly, but feel free to check, as it doesn't appear to have updated the Allocation dates tab.

James


----------



## jpspringall

And while i'm here.....

I did my medical on 2013-12-21, so i'm expecting the results in the next couple of days.

My question is that as I've not got a CO yet, will I get a notification that my results have been submitted.

I've lodged my application and got a HAP ID etc.

Cheers

James


----------



## Jango911

Sunlight11 said:


> *Applicants who are getting CO allocated Please fill up the below sheet with, try Not to put Team and CO Initials columns empty ... if any of you fail to fill the row, you may chose to PM me your CO initial and Team Number, along with visa type.*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...de&sortcolid=51&sortasc=false&rowsperpage=250


Hi Sunlight11,

I was reviewing my timelines in the spreadsheet and found that my VISA grant date as 5th Dec :yo:, where as I'm still waiting for the golden email.:biggrin1:

Could you also check how did this info got entered? I cannot recall sharing any such update . . . rather I negated it sometime back over over this forum 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi all,

I have a query, do we need to provide roles and responsibility on letter head/statutory declaration again to DIBP or just offer/relieving letters stating date of joining and relieving with designation is enough ???

You doing by yourself or through agent ??? My agent says roles and respinsibilities not required to be submitted to DIBP.

Can you please share your thoughts, also seniors please clarify.

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Johanna Ng said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I got my invite for the 190 visa (yay!) and I'm in the middle of uploading all documents into Immiaccount. So far so good, just need to get a new police check and I've already printed out my health referral letter and will make that appointment soon.
> 
> I know it will be a few weeks before I get a case officer (grrr....the waiting!!) but everything has gone really smoothly so far and I hope this streak continues. In the meantime, I'll upload everything I've got.
> 
> Do I wait till my future case officer gives me the green light to hit the submit button (In the bottom left hand corner) for my application? I assume this because that seems most logical.
> 
> I'd just hate to have my documents sitting there waiting for a case officer to review when I was suppose to submit my application first in order for that to happen.
> 
> Thoughts? Am I being paranoid? I just want all my T's crossed and my I's dotted.


i guess the submit button he is talking about is on homepage of immi account. that button is for people who lodged visa using old system and need to submit the application after importing it. 

if you will click on submit button it will say, you visa application is already submitted. I had same confusion sometime back and got clarified on this forum only.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

battulas78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query, do we need to provide roles and responsibility on letter head/statutory declaration again to DIBP or just offer/relieving letters stating date of joining and relieving with designation is enough ???
> 
> You doing by yourself or through agent ??? My agent says roles and respinsibilities not required to be submitted to DIBP.
> 
> Can you please share your thoughts, also seniors please clarify.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Santhosh


Roles/Responsibilities are not required for visa application. I have not uploaded them. 

As you have already done ACS assessment, your roles are verified with the job code.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

battulas78 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query, do we need to provide roles and responsibility on letter head/statutory declaration again to DIBP or just offer/relieving letters stating date of joining and relieving with designation is enough ???
> 
> You doing by yourself or through agent ??? My agent says roles and respinsibilities not required to be submitted to DIBP.
> 
> Can you please share your thoughts, also seniors please clarify.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Santhosh



Hi 

Even my agent has same thought. I have only provided him company letter mentioning only that so & so employee is employed with abc company from this date. no job responsibilities. Though there are many other proofs i have uploaded like, promotion letter , appreciation letter, appointment letter, invitation letter for US visit from company etc

Till date i have not been asked anything from my CO except form-80, medicals and pcc


----------



## Santhosh.15

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Roles/Responsibilities are not required for visa application. I have not uploaded them.
> 
> As you have already done ACS assessment, your roles are verified with the job code.


Hi Ratnesh,

Thanks. So just offer/relieving letters with joining/reliving dates stating designations is enough is it ???

My assessing body is VETASSESS, they have not assessed my complete experience, only part of my employment being assessed. Hence, confused if i have to submit roles and responsibikities again

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Query for medical status*

Hi 

Does anybody have idea how the status for medicals changes after uploading the med reports by clinic? are they automatic or our case officer takes action like clearing it or referring it for further investigation.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

battulas78 said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> 
> Thanks. So just offer/relieving letters with joining/reliving dates stating designations is enough is it ???
> 
> My assessing body is VETASSESS, they have not assessed my complete experience, only part of my employment being assessed. Hence, confused if i have to submit roles and responsibikities again
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


So, are you claiming points for only the experience which is assessed ?


----------



## snarayan

battulas78 said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> 
> Thanks. So just offer/relieving letters with joining/reliving dates stating designations is enough is it ???
> 
> My assessing body is VETASSESS, they have not assessed my complete experience, only part of my employment being assessed. Hence, confused if i have to submit roles and responsibikities again
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


YOu need to submit all the documents that you submitted to VETASSESS including roles and responsibilities. 

Obviously DIBP would want to verify if you have worked in the same occupation or not.


----------



## pooja.lohkane

*Link for Google Doc*

Hi All,

Happie New Year To Everyone !!

Can any one please share the link of google doc which has a list of ppl waiting for the invite.?

Thanks,
Pooja


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happie New Year To Everyone !!
> 
> Can any one please share the link of google doc which has a list of ppl waiting for the invite.?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pooja


hi pooja

Happy new year to you too

Here is the link 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...DdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=54


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> YOu need to submit all the documents that you submitted to VETASSESS including roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Obviously DIBP would want to verify if you have worked in the same occupation or not.


Hi snarayan

Was wondering if we should also submit a colour scan of the Statutory Declaration submitted to VETASSESS. Obviously the original is with VETASSESS. Its the only document I haven't uploaded coz I didn't think it was necessary. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody have idea how the status for medicals changes after uploading the med reports by clinic? are they automatic or our case officer takes action like clearing it or referring it for further investigation.


Anyone on this please


----------



## pooja.lohkane

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> hi pooja
> 
> Happy new year to you too
> 
> Here is the link
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...DdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=54


Thanks Surjeet . is there anyone who manges this list or ppl add their own entries.?


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> Hi snarayan
> 
> Was wondering if we should also submit a colour scan of the Statutory Declaration submitted to VETASSESS. Obviously the original is with VETASSESS. Its the only document I haven't uploaded coz I didn't think it was necessary. What are your thoughts?


Yes, that's what I believe. The agent who I hired, uploaded the same statutory declaration that I submitted to VETASSESS. Did you scan it before you sent the same across to VETASSESS? if yes, you can upload the same.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

pooja.lohkane said:


> Thanks Surjeet . is there anyone who manges this list or ppl add their own entries.?


Firetoy is owner of this sheet. You just need to enter your details and it will automatically count your expected dates for CO allocation, invitation etc and colour will also change automatically.
There are different tabs at the bottom having various details


----------



## snarayan

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Anyone on this please


Medicals are normally auto cleared within minutes after the clinic submits it to DIBP. 

Link to the process:

1.You lodge your visa application 
2.We determine whether health examinations are required
3.We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations
4.You use your HAP ID to logon to eMedical Client to complete medical history and consent to eMedical processing
5.You download a eMedical Referral letter
6.You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or onshore provider and provides HAP ID
7.You attend medical appointment and bring your eMedical Referral letter with you 
8.The approved clinic or onshore provider locates your case in eMedical using your HAP ID
9.Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
10.Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits case to us
11.Your health case is auto-cleared in minutes or referred for manual processing
12.If you meet the health requirement, your visa record is updated and processing can continue.


Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

snarayan said:


> Medicals are normally auto cleared within minutes after the clinic submits it to DIBP.
> 
> Link to the process:
> 
> 1.You lodge your visa application
> 2.We determine whether health examinations are required
> 3.We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations
> 4.You use your HAP ID to logon to eMedical Client to complete medical history and consent to eMedical processing
> 5.You download a eMedical Referral letter
> 6.You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or onshore provider and provides HAP ID
> 7.You attend medical appointment and bring your eMedical Referral letter with you
> 8.The approved clinic or onshore provider locates your case in eMedical using your HAP ID
> 9.Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
> 10.Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits case to us
> 11.Your health case is auto-cleared in minutes or referred for manual processing
> 12.If you meet the health requirement, your visa record is updated and processing can continue.
> 
> 
> Arranging a Health Examination


Hi 

Thanks for the prompt reply.

It seems like my medicals are then referred for ,manual processing as the status has not changed yet. They were uploaded by clinic on 29dec.It still shows as arrange your medicals.. is it so? do you think i should call clinic and ask them if everything was normal?


----------



## snarayan

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> It seems like my medicals are then referred for ,manual processing as the status has not changed yet. They were uploaded by clinic on 29dec.It still shows as arrange your medicals.. is it so? do you think i should call clinic and ask them if everything was normal?


Nothing to worry....I would say wait for a week and see if the link disappears.

Alternatively, log into e-medical client and check if the medicals have already been submitted by the clinic or not. 

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

snarayan said:


> Nothing to worry....I would say wait for a week and see if the link disappears.
> 
> Alternatively, log into e-medical client and check if the medicals have already been submitted by the clinic or not.
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient




I have checked over e-medicals and it shows that the case was submitted to DIBP on 29dec.


----------



## jpspringall

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> It seems like my medicals are then referred for ,manual processing as the status has not changed yet. They were uploaded by clinic on 29dec.It still shows as arrange your medicals.. is it so? do you think i should call clinic and ask them if everything was normal?


How did you know that your results were uploaded on the 29th Dec?

James


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

jpspringall said:


> How did you know that your results were uploaded on the 29th Dec?
> 
> James


Over e-medical link
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## snarayan

jpspringall said:


> How did you know that your results were uploaded on the 29th Dec?
> 
> James


You need to log into emedical client with your passport details and HAP ID. 

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> Yes, that's what I believe. The agent who I hired, uploaded the same statutory declaration that I submitted to VETASSESS. Did you scan it before you sent the same across to VETASSESS? if yes, you can upload the same.


was your SD by others or by yourself? coz mine was a self SD. I do have the scanned version but I'm not sure if I should upload it.


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> was your SD by others or by yourself? coz mine was a self SD. I do have the scanned version but I'm not sure if I should upload it.


It was a self SD. I made the SD because the company was only able to issue me with a standard reference letter which had all the details except the roles and responsibilities. 

Without uploading the SD, how do you think you will be able to prove to DIBP that you are doing the job that you say you do? I am not trying to challenge, but trying to understand what were your thoughts for not uploading the SD.


----------



## jpspringall

snarayan said:


> You need to log into emedical client with your passport details and HAP ID.
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


I've logged in, and been presented with the attached screen.

Though I cant see a submission date?

James


----------



## snarayan

jpspringall said:


> I've logged in, and been presented with the attached screen.
> 
> Though I cant see a submission date?
> 
> James


Click on Print information sheet and you should be able to see the tests that have been completed and whether the case has been submitted to DIBP and on what date.


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> It was a self SD. I made the SD because the company was only able to issue me with a standard reference letter which had all the details except the roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Without uploading the SD, how do you think you will be able to prove to DIBP that you are doing the job that you say you do? I am not trying to challenge, but trying to understand what were your thoughts for not uploading the SD.


I'm a management consultant not an employee of any company so I had to provide a self SD although I do have reference letter's from clients detailing the jobs & responsibilities. I also have detailed contracts which clearly outlay the scope of the job. So pretty sure DIBP has plenty to reference. Plus I have not claimed any points but marked it as relevant employment.

So I'm not sure the SD is required especially when I do not have the original document with me. You are supposed to upload scanned docs of what originals you actually have. It could be dicey for me to upload the SD.


----------



## pooja.lohkane

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Firetoy is owner of this sheet. You just need to enter your details and it will automatically count your expected dates for CO allocation, invitation etc and colour will also change automatically.
> There are different tabs at the bottom having various details


thanks for the details. i updated my name in dat sheet


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> I'm a management consultant not an employee of any company so I had to provide a self SD although I do have reference letter's from clients detailing the jobs & responsibilities. I also have detailed contracts which clearly outlay the scope of the job. So pretty sure DIBP has plenty to reference. Plus I have not claimed any points but marked it as relevant employment.
> 
> So I'm not sure the SD is required especially when I do not have the original document with me. You are supposed to upload scanned docs of what originals you actually have. It could be dicey for me to upload the SD.


I think it makes sense in your case, considering the fact that you have submitted reference letters from your clients. My case was slightly different, I am an employee of a company and hence I submitted a standard reference letter on company letterhead along with this self SD. 

The SD is an original document which has been physically verified and attested by an attorney. Its just that its not present with us at the moment and if asked by DIBP, we could always say that it was submitted to VETASSESS and the same document was scanned to be uploaded for the DIBP process. So there is no question of it being dicey. 

Just a question, how could you mark it relevant and not claim points, The EOI automatically adds in your points if you mark the job as relevant.


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> I think it makes sense in your case, considering the fact that you have submitted reference letters from your clients. My case was slightly different, I am an employee of a company and hence I submitted a standard reference letter on company letterhead along with this self SD.
> 
> The SD is an original document which has been physically verified and attested by an attorney. Its just that its not present with us at the moment and if asked by DIBP, we could always say that it was submitted to VETASSESS and the same document was scanned to be uploaded for the DIBP process. So there is no question of it being dicey.
> 
> Just a question, how could you mark it relevant and not claim points, The EOI automatically adds in your points if you mark the job as relevant.


It's less than 3 years so no points but relevant coz that's how I got my skills assessed. The rest work exp. I did not get it assessed so marked it as not relevant coz I did not have the correct paperwork for it.


----------



## ind2

Happy new year to all


----------



## jpspringall

snarayan said:


> Click on Print information sheet and you should be able to see the tests that have been completed and whether the case has been submitted to DIBP and on what date.


Thanks, it got submitted yesterday 2013-12-31

So my next question, is in my immiaccount, there is no date the Health,Evidence of section of documents.

Is this because I've not got a CO yet, or do I need to upload the details sheet?

James


----------



## jre05

snarayan said:


> Click on Print information sheet and you should be able to see the tests that have been completed and whether the case has been submitted to DIBP and on what date.


Narayan, is it only for people who have already completed Medical test, they can see this page? Because, I didn't take my medical test yet, when I tried this with my HAP ID, it shows error "A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry."


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> It's less than 3 years so no points but relevant coz that's how I got my skills assessed. The rest work exp. I did not get it assessed so marked it as not relevant coz I did not have the correct paperwork for it.


So, I think you have it completely covered. 

In my case, I only claimed points for what was mentioned on my skills assessment that is just for my current employment which was just above 3 years. So received 5 points for that


----------



## snarayan

jre05 said:


> Narayan, is it only for people who have already completed Medical test, they can see this page? Because, I didn't take my medical test yet, when I tried this with my HAP ID, it shows error "A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry."


I am not quite sure mate...may be that's the case. 

Try checking after you complete your medicals.


----------



## snarayan

jpspringall said:


> Thanks, it got submitted yesterday 2013-12-31
> 
> So my next question, is in my immiaccount, there is no date the Health,Evidence of section of documents.
> 
> Is this because I've not got a CO yet, or do I need to upload the details sheet?
> 
> James



Does it say "no health examination required based on the information provided" at the bottom of the document checklist?


----------



## jre05

snarayan said:


> Click on Print information sheet and you should be able to see the tests that have been completed and whether the case has been submitted to DIBP and on what date.


Can we also see if it is all positive and fine? In this link?


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> So, I think you have it completely covered.
> 
> In my case, I only claimed points for what was mentioned on my skills assessment that is just for my current employment which was just above 3 years. So received 5 points for that


thanks snarayan, I wanted to be certain.

Finally the holiday season comes to an end!! Yay eace: now we can hope DIBP swings back into action from tomorrow and starts shooting out those grants...

Once again I'm going to be sleepless from 3:30 am - 11:30 am Indian Standard Time (IST) checking my email and immiaccount hopelessly for any change or update!


----------



## jpspringall

snarayan said:


> Does it say "no health examination required based on the information provided" at the bottom of the document checklist?


It says 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection'


----------



## snarayan

jre05 said:


> Can we also see if it is all positive and fine? In this link?


Unfortunately it does not give this information. You'll have to wait for the case officer to comment on your health case if its referred or cleared. 

Alternatively, the other way, though its not fool proof is by logging into immiaccount and looking into your application to see if it mentions "No health examination is required....". But mind you, this might not always be the right status as we've seen cases where people see this comment and but their health checks have been referred.


----------



## blessngwe05

Thank you all for the warm wishes. Wish you all a good measure of positiveness in your lives. Just a thought, shouldn't we change this thread's name to 2014 189 & 190 visa applicants?


----------



## snarayan

jpspringall said:


> It says 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection'


This could mean your medicals have been cleared although no one other than your CO can confirm this. Usually this message signifies your medicals have been cleared but there are cases aswell where the applicant sees this message but the CO has confirmed the medicals have been referred.


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> thanks snarayan, I wanted to be certain.
> 
> Finally the holiday season comes to an end!! Yay eace: now we can hope DIBP swings back into action from tomorrow and starts shooting out those grants...
> 
> Once again I'm going to be sleepless from 3:30 am - 11:30 am Indian Standard Time (IST) checking my email and immiaccount hopelessly for any change or update!


We are all in the last lap of the marathon and I am just having sleepless nights for the last 1 month.


----------



## jpspringall

snarayan said:


> This could mean your medicals have been cleared although no one other than your CO can confirm this. Usually this message signifies your medicals have been cleared but there are cases aswell where the applicant sees this message but the CO has confirmed the medicals have been referred.


Well at least I know they've been received, which is the important thing.

I guess i'll have to wait until I get a CO to find out...

.....the wait continues

James


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

snarayan said:


> This could mean your medicals have been cleared although no one other than your CO can confirm this. Usually this message signifies your medicals have been cleared but there are cases aswell where the applicant sees this message but the CO has confirmed the medicals have been referred.


Another person who has this messages that no medicals are required and his reports were uploaded on 31st.. I know i need to wait but its irritating seeing my status has not changed and someone who went for medicals later has got his cleared

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05

snarayan said:


> We are all in the last lap of the marathon and I am just having sleepless nights for the last 1 month.


Sleep well to have enough energy to enjoy once you see your grant letter :tea: don't sleep then  

:smile:


----------



## mafuz767

deepajose said:


> Marriage Certificate and Form 80


But in my case I have been asked for additional documents twice from team 13 adelaide and miracally they asked exactly the same documents that I submitted before and my dad's contact details as my Dad is onshore........ Still no response from anywhere ..... Eagerly waiting for my grant everyday .....


----------



## JJ_TN

Hi All,

My CO contacted me s'day for further documentation like form 80, work reference, taxation & superannuation documents. I have uploaded all these documents and also sent via email as well. Hope to get an update soon.


----------



## snarayan

JJ_TN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO contacted me s'day for further documentation like form 80, work reference, taxation & superannuation documents. I have uploaded all these documents and also sent via email as well. Hope to get an update soon.


What work reference, don't you upload them initially??


----------



## Sunlight11

Jango911 said:


> Hi Sunlight11,
> 
> I was reviewing my timelines in the spreadsheet and found that my VISA grant date as 5th Dec :yo:, where as I'm still waiting for the golden email.:biggrin1:
> 
> Could you also check how did this info got entered? I cannot recall sharing any such update . . . rather I negated it sometime back over over this forum
> 
> Br, JaNgZ



Not so sure how it got updated, I guess mistake by someone who was probably trying to enter his own Golden Details in some row you know... !!

Firetoy created this sheet, I am only encouraging people to keep it running and updating, I'll rectify your entry.


----------



## Johanna Ng

peanut48 said:


> Hi Johanna,
> I'm not sure what submit button you are talking about if you are uploading documents? Coz you first submit then upload documents. And your visa isn't really lodged until you actually submit the application. You seem to have it the other way around for some reason.
> 
> Normally, its submit application, receive acknowledgement email, upload docs, wait for CO/grant.



Hello! Thank you for your reply!

Hm..But I did receive an acknowledgement email from DIBP saying they have received a valid application from me. 

After accepting the invitation, the site directed me to create an immiaccount, complete the online form and pay for the visa costs. I did all that. Immediately after that, I received the acknowledgement email. 

The PDF attached to the email said I could start uploading documents. So I started doing so.

I think there's a bit of confusion on what 'submit application' means as opposed to 'lodge application'. I'm not too sure on the difference myself!

Johanna


----------



## Johanna Ng

ratnesh.nagori said:


> i guess the submit button he is talking about is on homepage of immi account. that button is for people who lodged visa using old system and need to submit the application after importing it.
> 
> if you will click on submit button it will say, you visa application is already submitted. I had same confusion sometime back and got clarified on this forum only.



Thank you for your reply!

Are you positive about this? I'm hesitant to click the submit button obviously as I still have to wait for my police check and have yet to make my health examination appointment (I already have a HAP number and referral letter though, will make a date soon.). All other documents have been uploaded.

Come at me, case officer! I'd feel a lot better once there is someone on the other end letting me know where I'm at. I'm sure I'm not the only one feeling this way.

Also when I replied to another poster, I brought up that perhaps there is a difference between 'submitting' an application and 'lodging' an application. Is there? I might be splitting hairs!!

Johanna


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Johanna Ng said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> Are you positive about this? I'm hesitant to click the submit button obviously as I still have to wait for my police check and have yet to make my health examination appointment (I already have a HAP number and referral letter though, will make a date soon.). All other documents have been uploaded.
> 
> Come at me, case officer! I'd feel a lot better once there is someone on the other end letting me know where I'm at. I'm sure I'm not the only one feeling this way.
> 
> Also when I replied to another poster, I brought up that perhaps there is a difference between 'submitting' an application and 'lodging' an application. Is there? I might be splitting hairs!!
> 
> Johanna


Are you talking about this Submit button ? See pic as attachment -


----------



## peanut48

Johanna Ng said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> Are you positive about this? I'm hesitant to click the submit button obviously as I still have to wait for my police check and have yet to make my health examination appointment (I already have a HAP number and referral letter though, will make a date soon.). All other documents have been uploaded.
> 
> Come at me, case officer! I'd feel a lot better once there is someone on the other end letting me know where I'm at. I'm sure I'm not the only one feeling this way.
> 
> Also when I replied to another poster, I brought up that perhaps there is a difference between 'submitting' an application and 'lodging' an application. Is there? I might be splitting hairs!!
> 
> Johanna


Don't worry. It's just as Ratnesh has said, the other submit button is irrelevant. Go ahead and give it a try if you like 

There is no difference. You have done all that you could. Have to join us at the waiting line!


----------



## Johanna Ng

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Are you talking about this Submit button ? See pic as attachment -


Yep! That's the one.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Johanna Ng said:


> Yep! That's the one.


Then its the same clarification what i provided.


----------



## Johanna Ng

peanut48 said:


> Don't worry. It's just as Ratnesh has said, the other submit button is irrelevant. Go ahead and give it a try if you like
> 
> There is no difference. You have done all that you could. Have to join us at the waiting line!


Thank you!

I am indeed on board the waiting line.


----------



## irfan566

epahuja said:


> My health examination status changed to - no health examination required. Does that mean it's uploaded and fine? Do I need to do anything else now.


Hey mate congratz!! Have you got your CO assigned as yet?


----------



## Johanna Ng

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Then its the same clarification what i provided.


Excellent.

You and peanut48 are legends.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Peanut, snarayan, sunlight, anthoney and a others. . Wish u all get the grant by this week.. Best wishes..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

Ratnesh, I have submitted my SD and reference letter for all companies I worked. Its a mandatory document right??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sai2aus said:


> ratnesh, i have submitted my sd and reference letter for all companies i worked. Its a mandatory document right??
> 
> Sent from my gt-i9082 using expat forum


sd ?


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> sd ?


Statutory declaration ..


----------



## Waqarali20005

ratnesh.nagori said:


> sd ?


Statutory Declaration I suppose


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Statutory declaration ..


I haven't uploaded either SD or Reference Letter in my application. 

I suppose you have uploaded docs in "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Work Reference" category. I have uploaded Offer/Service letters for my employments for that.

As ACS has already verified our SD/Reference letters to match our job code, just mentioning ACS application number in visa application should be enough.

My consultant did not mentioned anything about SD/Reference letters.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I haven't uploaded either SD or Reference Letter in my application.
> 
> I suppose you have uploaded docs in "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Work Reference" category. I have uploaded Offer/Service letters for my employments for that.
> 
> As ACS has already verified our SD/Reference letters to match our job code, just mentioning ACS application number in visa application should be enough.
> 
> My consultant did not mentioned anything about SD/Reference letters.


Yes you are right. I uploaded in the same category. I have uploaded all.. offer,promotion,hike,reference..

Ratnesh any change in status? from required to recieved? mine is the same. expecting something to happen this week..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Yes you are right. I uploaded in the same category. I have uploaded all.. offer,promotion,hike,reference..
> 
> Ratnesh any change in status? from required to recieved? mine is the same. expecting something to happen this week..


Same buddy. Still Required. Wish to see a change this week.


----------



## imrukhan81

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..:rockon:
> 
> :first:
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Congratulations Sathiya..


----------



## Santhosh.15

peanut48 said:


> Hi snarayan
> 
> Was wondering if we should also submit a colour scan of the Statutory Declaration submitted to VETASSESS. Obviously the original is with VETASSESS. Its the only document I haven't uploaded coz I didn't think it was necessary. What are your thoughts?


Hi Peanut48,

Ido not have a copy of statutory declaration i sent to VETASSESS. My agent did not tell me anything about this. You processing by yourself or with the help of anyone ??

I submitted another statutory declaration to NS


----------



## Santhosh.15

peanut48 said:


> Hi snarayan
> 
> Was wondering if we should also submit a colour scan of the Statutory Declaration submitted to VETASSESS. Obviously the original is with VETASSESS. Its the only document I haven't uploaded coz I didn't think it was necessary. What are your thoughts?


Hi Peanut48,

Ido not have a copy of statutory declaration i sent to VETASSESS. My agent did not tell me anything about this. You processing by yourself or with the help of anyone ??

I submitted another statutory declaration to NSW SS, let me know in case your experience please since you are much ahead of me. I submittef NS


----------



## Santhosh.15

peanut48 said:


> Hi snarayan
> 
> Was wondering if we should also submit a colour scan of the Statutory Declaration submitted to VETASSESS. Obviously the original is with VETASSESS. Its the only document I haven't uploaded coz I didn't think it was necessary. What are your thoughts?


Hi Peanut48,

Ido not have a copy of statutory declaration i sent to VETASSESS. My agent did not tell me anything about this. You processing by yourself or with the help of anyone ??

I submitted another statutory declaration to NSW SS, let me know your experience on this please since you are much ahead of me. I submitted NSW only three weeks back. Please update me if you hear anything from DIBP.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

snarayan said:


> It was a self SD. I made the SD because the company was only able to issue me with a standard reference letter which had all the details except the roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Without uploading the SD, how do you think you will be able to prove to DIBP that you are doing the job that you say you do? I am not trying to challenge, but trying to understand what were your thoughts for not uploading the SD.


Hi snarayan,

I can prepare another self SD, but may not be able to obtain another SD on a stamp paper from supervisor.

You think self SD would suffice requirement of DIBP.

Pls share your thoughts.

Santhosh


----------



## cooloz82

Im still waiting for CO hopefully would get a CO this week .. it is nearly 7 weeks since i lodged my 190 frontloaded everything .........:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

cooloz82 said:


> Im still waiting for CO hopefully would get a CO this week .. it is nearly 7 weeks since i lodged my 190 frontloaded everything .........:fingerscrossed:


I am also software tester and lodged visa for Victoria. Seeing your signature, i am worried that I might not get CO so early.


----------



## Santhosh.15

cooloz82 said:


> Im still waiting for CO hopefully would get a CO this week .. it is nearly 7 weeks since i lodged my 190 frontloaded everything .........:fingerscrossed:


Hi cooloz82,

Good luck.

Which state and job category is yours buddy ?? 

I have applied for NSW SS under financial investment advisor category.

Santhosh


----------



## cooloz82

software tester , victoria 



battulas78 said:


> Hi cooloz82,
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Which state and job category is yours buddy ??
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS under financial investment advisor category.
> 
> Santhosh


----------



## cooloz82

get everything else done like PCC , medicals during the waiting game ..



ratnesh.nagori said:


> I am also software tester and lodged visa for Victoria. Seeing your signature, i am worried that I might not get CO so early.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Same buddy. Still Required. Wish to see a change this week.


Im yet to do my medicals. Someone or the other is falling sick at home. So its getting delayed 

Can we do medicals individually? Like can I do first and then my wife and then kids?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Do 261314 applicants have to worry about CO allocation ? Seeing cooloz82 signature, he is still waiting for CO..


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Do 261314 applicants have to worry about CO allocation ? Seeing cooloz82 signature, he is still waiting for CO..


Nothing to worry! CO allocations did not happen over Christmas and new year periods so that might be the reason why CO has not been allocated. 

There is also a possibility that the CO is allocated and has yet not made a contact with you, as in my case, I know I have a CO, but there has not been a contact yet.


----------



## snarayan

battulas78 said:


> Hi snarayan,
> 
> I can prepare another self SD, but may not be able to obtain another SD on a stamp paper from supervisor.
> 
> You think self SD would suffice requirement of DIBP.
> 
> Pls share your thoughts.
> 
> Santhosh


Nothing wrong in making a self SD, but that needs to be complimented by other documents such as payslips, offer letter, statement of service etc. 

From what I understand, you have an agent. Why worry so much when an agent is doing your paperwork. He knows what needs to be done so just relax and wait for your NSW nomination.


----------



## jpspringall

snarayan said:


> Nothing to worry! CO allocations did not happen over Christmas and new year periods so that might be the reason why CO has not been allocated.
> 
> There is also a possibility that the CO is allocated and has yet not made a contact with you, as in my case, I know I have a CO, but there has not been a contact yet.


How do you know that you've got a CO, if there has been no contact, and can you tell their initials?

Cheers

James


----------



## Santhosh.15

cooloz82 said:


> software tester , victoria


Oh ok....Good luck..


----------



## snarayan

jpspringall said:


> How do you know that you've got a CO, if there has been no contact, and can you tell their initials?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


My agent called DIBP up and they confirmed a CO has been allocated to me on the 17th. To be honest, I have not asked who the case officer is yet as I am not in an urgent need of my grant. I don't have access to my passport until May this year because of UK visa extension.


----------



## jpspringall

snarayan said:


> My agent called DIBP up and they confirmed a CO has been allocated to me on the 17th. To be honest, I have not asked who the case officer is yet as I am not in an urgent need of my grant. I don't have access to my passport until May this year because of UK visa extension.


I'm guessing you might not know the answer to this, but do you know if he called General Skilled Migration enquiries (+ 61 1300 364 613)


----------



## Santhosh.15

snarayan said:


> Nothing wrong in making a self SD, but that needs to be complimented by other documents such as payslips, offer letter, statement of service etc.
> 
> From what I understand, you have an agent. Why worry so much when an agent is doing your paperwork. He knows what needs to be done so just relax and wait for your NSW nomination.


Thanks buddy. But for me VETASSESS did not assess my entire experience of 8 years, they assessed only one organisation out of 4 organisations. When i asked agent, he said since my qualification is highly relevant to the nominated anzsco cide, they will assess only minimum requirement of 1 year only. But I do not know anything about this.

So in this case, do you think i need to provide Statutory declaration on a stamp paper from supervisors again for entire work experience to DIBP???

Thanks for your help.

Santhosh


----------



## snarayan

jpspringall said:


> I'm guessing you might not know the answer to this, but do you know if he called General Skilled Migration enquiries (+ 61 1300 364 613)


I think that's the number. Its mentioned on their website:

General Skilled Migration enquiries
Telephone: 1300 364 613Phone this number to obtain information on General Skilled Migration and how to lodge a General Skilled Migration visa application.Phone this number if you have lodged an application for a General Skilled Migration visa, and:•your application is outside standard processing times
or
•you want to clarify a request from the General Skilled Processing Centres.
If you have lodged a General Skilled Migration visa, and have been allocated a case officer, you should, where possible, correspond directly by email with your case officer.Hours of operation9 am to 4 pm Monday to Friday (Central Australian Time)

National Telephone Numbers


----------



## Ishot557

Hi Sathiya,
Congratulations n Happy New Year 
We all are really happy for your Grant. 
This year surely holds many more good suprises for you!!
Cheers!!


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Sai2Aus said:


> Im yet to do my medicals. Someone or the other is falling sick at home. So its getting delayed
> 
> Can we do medicals individually? Like can I do first and then my wife and then kids?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Of course you can. but medical wont be cleared untill all the members are done.


----------



## 2013

Guys,

Any CO allocation/ updates on the below list ?

aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
samkalu-------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013
Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----


----------



## 2013

Any CO allocations for Dec'13 applicants ?


----------



## Sai2Aus

simmi_mahmud said:


> Of course you can. but medical wont be cleared untill all the members are done.


Thanks simmi mahmud.. Then let me wait and do together.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Thanks a lot for all your wishes*

Dear all my buddies,

i am in the seventh heaven looking at your wishes that are filled with love, care, and on top of them, true friendships. I don't know whether i am really deserved for it or not and now your greetings added debts to my account that i need to repay. (ha ha ha)

How can i do that?

Well, i will be associated with expat forum to help current and future applicants addressing their doubts should have answers to them. This is the only way i can do, i suppose.

Anyway, i wish you all to pass through their hurdles in achieving visa grant.

Cheers!
Sathiya


----------



## anthoney

Sai2Aus said:


> Peanut, snarayan, sunlight, anthoney and a others. . Wish u all get the grant by this week.. Best wishes..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thanks Sai.. but I think I will have to wait till mid or end of jan for the grant because nowadays, 190 visa processing time is more than 189 visa time. Moreover, there are some 190 visa applications still pending from oct 30.. hoping for the best. .


----------



## irfan566

2013 said:


> Any CO allocations for Dec'13 applicants ?


I am still anxiously waiting! Anybody else?


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> Any CO allocations for Dec'13 applicants ?


No....still waiting.....and waiting. And there won't be any CO allocation till coming Monday.


----------



## irfan566

anthoney said:


> Thanks Sai.. but I think I will have to wait till mid or end of jan for the grant because nowadays, 190 visa processing time is more than 189 visa time. Moreover, there are some 190 visa applications still pending from oct 30.. hoping for the best. .


Wish you all the best for the visa grant but following is the visa processing priority effective from July 1, 2013:

From 1 July 2013, processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:

1. applications from people who are sponsored under the RSMS program
2. applications from people who are sponsored under the ENS program
3. applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency
4. applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 1 in effect from 1 July 2013
5. all other applications.

So I still believe 190 visa applicants have clear edge over their 189 counterparts in terms of processing priority. The above information may be accessed at Fact Sheet 24a - Priority Processing for Skilled Migration Visas


----------



## SAMD_Oz

2013 said:


> Any CO allocations for Dec'13 applicants ?


I am a new bee to the forum...

Have lodged visa on 16th Dec and waiting for CO!


----------



## Sai2Aus

anthoney said:


> Thanks Sai.. but I think I will have to wait till mid or end of jan for the grant because nowadays, 190 visa processing time is more than 189 visa time. Moreover, there are some 190 visa applications still pending from oct 30.. hoping for the best. .


This is so sad.. Actually 190 has more priority than 189 right.. Is this delay due to the vacation time? If so from monday can we expect grants for pending applicants?


----------



## jeevan00

hi snarayan
I am new to this forum,but I've been going through this.i have a query.

1) I am the primary applicant for 190 to Vict.Can my spouse move to Victoria before me?

Please give me ur opinion.
Thanks in advance.................


----------



## SAMD_Oz

jeevan00 said:


> hi snarayan
> I am new to this forum,but I've been going through this.i have a query.
> 
> 1) I am the primary applicant for 190 to Vict.Can my spouse move to Victoria before me?
> 
> Please give me ur opinion.
> Thanks in advance.................


No buddy... I heard that primary applicant should go first! You can bring your spouse along during your first visit, but not just your spouse can visit before you. Hope this clarifies your doubt.


----------



## jeevan00

SAMD_Oz said:


> No buddy... I heard that primary applicant should go first! You can bring your spouse along during your first visit, but not just your spouse can visit before you. Hope this clarifies your doubt.


thanks dear for ur quick reply...........this helps me alot


----------



## Sai2Aus

jeevan00 said:


> hi snarayan
> I am new to this forum,but I've been going through this.i have a query.
> 
> 1) I am the primary applicant for 190 to Vict.Can my spouse move to Victoria before me?
> 
> Please give me ur opinion.
> Thanks in advance.................


Hi Jeevan,

I think your spouse can go first . Its not a dependant visa. Its PR for each family member. 

I may be wrong. Let super seniors reply to this.


----------



## 0z_dream

Still waiting for co, it is really painful


----------



## jeevan00

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear all my buddies,
> 
> i am in the seventh heaven looking at your wishes that are filled with love, care, and on top of them, true friendships. I don't know whether i am really deserved for it or not and now your greetings added debts to my account that i need to repay. (ha ha ha)
> 
> How can i do that?
> 
> Well, i will be associated with expat forum to help current and future applicants addressing their doubts should have answers to them. This is the only way i can do, i suppose.
> 
> Anyway, i wish you all to pass through their hurdles in achieving visa grant.
> 
> Cheers!
> Sathiya


 

thanks for this.................................. again congrats


----------



## Panko

blessngwe05 said:


> Thank you all for the warm wishes. Wish you all a good measure of positiveness in your lives. Just a thought, shouldn't we change this thread's name to 2014 189 & 190 visa applicants?


I guess, we need not change the name of the thread, since it is for the applicants who have applied for 189/190 in the year 2013.

Cheers! And happy new year!


----------



## Mroks

Spouse can visit first.


----------



## jeevan00

rkn0723 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied on 14 Nov and so far, the only development has been the change in the status of documents from ''required'' to ''received'' .....


 hi
I do have the same situation. I have applied for 190 visa on 12 nov 2013,but no markable changes other than documents status change( to received). what does it mean?
I am due for medicals, as I did my medicals for456 visa in dec 2012.

I think these medicals will not be enough for this 190 subclass and CO may advice for another medicals.

what is ur opinons?

please share ur ideas......................:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jeevan00

Mroks said:


> Spouse can visit first.


thanks mroks .....................ur relpy gives me a relief.......


----------



## vinayapte11

*Any Grants??*

Hi Guyz

ANy Grants :first::first:???? today???

I hope the CO's are back from the vacation. Atleast some of them.:ranger:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

2013 said:


> Wait after lodge is so boring, and that too when its new year and you know that most of the people are not working in DIAC. And its for sure that holidays would more delay the things.. :S


Yeah true...! I have lodged the visa on 16th Dec and I know that DIBP will take 7 weeks for CO allocation, but still eagerly waiting. Also, checking out the forums for some good news. Hope to get the CO on time.


----------



## anthoney

Sai2Aus said:


> This is so sad.. Actually 190 has more priority than 189 right.. Is this delay due to the vacation time? If so from monday can we expect grants for pending applicants?


You are right. But, I think 190 is processed only by few specific teams. And, they might have been on a vacation during this festival season. Hopefully, things would come back to normal from monday and can expect an increase in the number of grants.


----------



## jeevan00

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Jeevan,
> 
> I think your spouse can go first . Its not a dependant visa. Its PR for each family member.
> 
> I may be wrong. Let super seniors reply to this.


 hi Sai2Aus.............

thanks for ur reply.............I have appied for 190 visa to Victoria on 12 nov. I haven't received a CO yet. I am not done with my medicals.i did my medicals for 456 visa in dec 2012.will this medicals valid for 190 visa?

thanks in advance for your replies...............:help:


----------



## Sai2Aus

jeevan00 said:


> hi Sai2Aus.............
> 
> thanks for ur reply.............I have appied for 190 visa to Victoria on 12 nov. I haven't received a CO yet. I am not done with my medicals.i did my medicals for 456 visa in dec 2012.will this medicals valid for 190 visa?
> 
> thanks in advance for your replies...............:help:


Jeevan, your medicals would have expired. you need to do it fresh for 190. 

Wish you luck for you to get a CO and the grant !!


----------



## nectar_s

i have a question on the postal address in Visa application.
my job involves movement across cities,hence no address is permanent until for some time. if i mention my current address as postal address, during post-visa stages will i receive any communication in that address. please advise


----------



## Ben 10

nectar_s said:


> i have a question on the postal address in Visa application.
> my job involves movement across cities,hence no address is permanent until for some time. if i mention my current address as postal address, during post-visa stages will i receive any communication in that address. please advise


I think you won't get any information thro . postal, it is just a DATABase to collect from applicant and might used to communicate rarely thro your address.
But the mode of communication will be thro Emails.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Got my PCC from Bangalore,PSK today. My wife got PCC on 27 Dec itself.

Process was hassle free and all people involved were very professional. Now waiting for CO


----------



## jeevan00

Sai2Aus said:


> Jeevan, your medicals would have expired. you need to do it fresh for 190.
> 
> Wish you luck for you to get a CO and the grant !!



hi

My spouse did his medicals on 22 nov 2013,but for me the links displays like 

" The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for"

can I do medicals with my TRN or Do I need to wait for CO?


----------



## Ben 10

jeevan00 said:


> hi snarayan
> I am new to this forum,but I've been going through this.i have a query.
> 
> 1) I am the primary applicant for 190 to Vict.Can my spouse move to Victoria before me?
> 
> Please give me ur opinion.
> Thanks in advance.................


Both have rights to enter and leave at any time . i think no conditions for 190 visa. you can also any state , but it is mandatory to stay in sponsored state for 2 years


----------



## nectar_s

thanks for the info. so i can mention both - postal and residence as one . 



Ben 10 said:


> I think you won't get any information thro . postal, it is just
> 
> a DATABase to collect from applicant and might used to communicate rarely thro your address.
> But the mode of communication will be thro Emails.


----------



## Ben 10

jeevan00 said:


> hi
> 
> My spouse did his medicals on 22 nov 2013,but for me the links displays like
> 
> " The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for"
> 
> can I do medicals with my TRN or Do I need to wait for CO?


It is a system Glitch, it some times appear and so it disappear and show that " no Medicals Require... "


----------



## Ben 10

nectar_s said:


> thanks for the info. so i can mention both - postal and residence as one .


Yeah .. you can use some temp address also for the mode of communcation !
So no need to worry about the address ..!


----------



## Ben 10

When and Who got the LAST grant and Anybody got there grant today ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Ben 10 said:


> When and Who got the LAST grant and Anybody got there grant today ?


sathiya got grant on 31st dec. he was the last one which i heard


----------



## bliss

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Got my PCC from Bangalore,PSK today. My wife got PCC on 27 Dec itself.
> 
> Process was hassle free and all people involved were very professional. Now waiting for CO


Wow that's quick !


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

bliss said:


> Wow that's quick !


Yeah, It took 1 week for me as address on passport and current residential address are different. Had to visit police station for docs submission just once.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Got my PCC from Bangalore PSK today. My wife got PCC on 27 Dec itself.

Process was hassle free and all people involved were very professional. Now waiting for CO


----------



## Vamshi4happy

peanut48 said:


> Happy New Year guys!
> 
> From our list, vamshi4happy and jfmiti have crossed the 4 weeks mark since visa lodgement date. So they should be expecting CO allocation soon. Good luck guys!


Thank you Peanut48.... this waiting is killing but thrilling...ha ha ha


----------



## SAMD_Oz

*Same Dates!*



bliss said:


> Wow that's quick !


Hi Bliss...

Just saw your dates and it is exactly same as mine. 

I have got NSW invite on 6th Dec, lodged Visa on 16th Dec...!

Keep me posted if you have made any progress.


----------



## jerry9

snarayan said:


> It was a self SD. I made the SD because the company was only able to issue me with a standard reference letter which had all the details except the roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Without uploading the SD, how do you think you will be able to prove to DIBP that you are doing the job that you say you do? I am not trying to challenge, but trying to understand what were your thoughts for not uploading the SD.


Yo can get SD with job duties from a Senior colleague of yours with his name, email Id and phone number mentioned in SD & whom DIBP can call/contact for verification


----------



## SAMD_Oz

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweet hearts,
> 
> 
> Just now i checked my immi account and was surprised that i have got visa grant..
> 
> I could not believe my ears (as DIBP commits system glitches many time, ha ha ha) and hence logged out and checked again...
> 
> YES, it is clearly a visa grant..
> 
> 
> 
> I am more than happy and my case officer KD who is Lady has given me the much awaited grant.. I love you baby... Thanks a lot for speedy grant....
> 
> I would like to dedicate my visa grant not only to my first family (parents and brother) but also to my second famiy (expat forum).. Especially, people, like shel, felix2020, goodguy, snarayan, jre05, just curious to name but just a few (please forgive me if i missed any of you guys) have been part of my second family.
> 
> Now, i am going to celebrate my new year really well with this grant and KD has presented me new year's gift that is the best i ever had in my life....
> 
> 
> Still i am dancing while writing this message...
> 
> Sathiya


Congrats Sathya... What a news to start an year withlane:

I like this one "My case officer KD who is LADY" :lol:

Have a good one!


----------



## snarayan

jerry9 said:


> Yo can get SD with job duties from a Senior colleague of yours with his name, email Id and phone number mentioned in SD & whom DIBP can call/contact for verification


Why do you think I need to give an SD from my manager. I have already given enough evidence to prove where I work and what I do. 

Moreover, I have included manager's details on the SD, so if they want to verify, they can contact either the HR or the manager.


----------



## ku_ind

Hello 

I had submitted all the req docs to my co and in return she replied me with the below email

EXPERIENCED PEOPLE PLEASE THROW SOME LIGHT


Please be advised your visa application is in the final stages. However, I am awaiting all Health, Character and National Security checks to be completed by our third party sources.There is no outstanding action or documents required by you at this time.*Once all searches are complete, I will proceed to a decision on your application. At this time, I would anticipate within 7 days


----------



## jfmiti

peanut48 said:


> Happy New Year guys!
> 
> From our list, vamshi4happy and jfmiti have crossed the 4 weeks mark since visa lodgement date. So they should be expecting CO allocation soon. Good luck guys!


and a long long way is still to go.....................
this waiting is killing...........


----------



## adudecool

Hi All,

I have just logged 190 visa on 21st Dec, I have uploaded most of the document... Got a question regarding job change.. Notice period in my current organization is 3 months so I am planning to resign.. And will in parallel I am planning to get an offer from another firm as a backup... 

Does anyone foreseen any issues with this? Pls advice

Cheers
Alex


----------



## Santhosh.15

snarayan said:


> Why do you think I need to give an SD from my manager. I have already given enough evidence to prove where I work and what I do.
> 
> Moreover, I have included manager's details on the SD, so if they want to verify, they can contact either the HR or the manager.


Hi snarayan

I am in a similar situation. I have submitted original statutory declaration to VETASSESS, i do not have a copy.

I was wondering if i can prepare another self SD stating respective manager's contact details of each organisation.

Can you let me know if you prepared something similar...also please let me know if you hear anything from CO on this.

Thanks for your help.

Santhosh


----------



## snarayan

battulas78 said:


> Hi snarayan
> 
> I am in a similar situation. I have submitted original statutory declaration to VETASSESS, i do not have a copy.
> 
> I was wondering if i can prepare another self SD stating respective manager's contact details of each organisation.
> 
> Can you let me know if you prepared something similar...also please let me know if you hear anything from CO on this.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Santhosh


Mate, I submitted the self SD along with reference letters and several other documents to prove my work experience.. So not sure if just a self SD would suffice.


----------



## Ben 10

jerry9 said:


> Yo can get SD with job duties from a Senior colleague of yours with his name, email Id and phone number mentioned in SD & whom DIBP can call/contact for verification


Jerry Congrats on your grant ..
When you planning to move !
And which state you planning to move ?


----------



## Santhosh.15

SAMD_Oz said:


> Hi Bliss...
> 
> Just saw your dates and it is exactly same as mine.
> 
> I have got NSW invite on 6th Dec, lodged Visa on 16th Dec...!
> 
> Keep me posted if you have made any progress.


Hi,

I noticed you have succesfully recieved NSW SS. I have applied for NSW SS and my acknowledgement date is 09th Dec. Can you please let me know how much did it take for you get NSW SS. 

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## bliss

SAMD_Oz said:


> Hi Bliss...
> 
> Just saw your dates and it is exactly same as mine.
> 
> I have got NSW invite on 6th Dec, lodged Visa on 16th Dec...!
> 
> Keep me posted if you have made any progress.



Wow ! or I should say "Bingo" . Have uploaded all the documents, forms , PCC done, Medical shows "No more medical required "... so now waiting for CO allocation. 


Would update when I hear from CO !!!


----------



## ku_ind

ku_ind said:


> Hello
> 
> I had submitted all the req docs to my co and in return she replied me with the below email
> 
> EXPERIENCED PEOPLE PLEASE THROW SOME LIGHT
> 
> Please be advised your visa application is in the final stages. However, I am awaiting all Health, Character and National Security checks to be completed by our third party sources.There is no outstanding action or documents required by you at this time.*Once all searches are complete, I will proceed to a decision on your application. At this time, I would anticipate within 7 days


Seniors kindly help... Little worried about the above email ...


----------



## Santhosh.15

snarayan said:


> Mate, I submitted the self SD along with reference letters and several other documents to prove my work experience.. So not sure if just a self SD would suffice.


Buddy, Thanks for your note, by reference letters you mean experience certificate from company or letters from supervisors stating job duties ???

Yes, i do have all other documents like appointment/ relieving letters, hike letters, payslip, tax returns and bank statements.

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ku_ind said:


> Hello
> 
> I had submitted all the req docs to my co and in return she replied me with the below email
> 
> EXPERIENCED PEOPLE PLEASE THROW SOME LIGHT
> 
> 
> Please be advised your visa application is in the final stages. However, I am awaiting all Health, Character and National Security checks to be completed by our third party sources.There is no outstanding action or documents required by you at this time.*Once all searches are complete, I will proceed to a decision on your application. At this time, I would anticipate within 7 days


hi there, background verification will be performed to check whether your documentation and employment are genuine. Moreover, did you check whether the hospital has uploaded medical examination's results? If not so, request the medical officer to do so. Now, once this task is completed by agency, you will get your visa grant, within perhaps, 2-4 weeks, according to me. Did you upload all your documents including PCC, medicals etc.?

If so, you just need to wait for your visa grant and that's it. No action is needed from you as of now.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

battulas78 said:


> Buddy, Thanks for your note, by reference letters you mean experience certificate from company or letters from supervisors stating job duties ???
> 
> Yes, i do have all other documents like appointment/ relieving letters, hike letters, payslip, tax returns and bank statements.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Santhosh


what snarayan mentions is the letter of job description (reference letter) he got from his immediate manager. This doesn't mean experience certificate that is sailing in different boat.


----------



## snarayan

battulas78 said:


> Buddy, Thanks for your note, by reference letters you mean experience certificate from company or letters from supervisors stating job duties ???
> 
> Yes, i do have all other documents like appointment/ relieving letters, hike letters, payslip, tax returns and bank statements.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Santhosh


By reference letter, I mean reference letter from HR on company letterhead addressed to DIBP stating the dates, the projects I have worked, salary I earn and all the other details. The self SD includes my roles and responsibilities along with contact details of manager. Along with this, I have submitted my Business card, with my HRs Business card and my manager's business card. 

I have also submitted 48 payslips covering each and every month of my work, P60s for all the 4 years, Bank statements to cover the entire 4 year duration for salary credit. 

I used the same for VETASSESS and I got a positive assessment. What more do you expect me to submit?


----------



## SAMD_Oz

battulas78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed you have succesfully recieved NSW SS. I have applied for NSW SS and my acknowledgement date is 09th Dec. Can you please let me know how much did it take for you get NSW SS.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


Hi Santhosh,

In the ack, did they mention anything like the date of the application which are in process now? Like in my case, they mentioned that they are processing the applications received on 30 Sep 2013. I have received my ack on 23rd Oct. So, the processing time is about 40days from the date of ack. Hope this helps!

Maddy


----------



## SAMD_Oz

bliss said:


> Wow ! or I should say "Bingo" . Have uploaded all the documents, forms , PCC done, Medical shows "No more medical required "... so now waiting for CO allocation.
> 
> 
> Would update when I hear from CO !!!


Thats great. Good for you buddy...!

Hope to receive a mail from CO soon. 

Good luck dude 

MD


----------



## doublecheeseburger

hi, 
I am applying for Developer Programmer , is that in high EOI occupations ? I tried looking for it, but couldn't find it. 

Thanks,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Ben 10 said:


> When and Who got the LAST grant and Anybody got there grant today ?


hi Ben10, yes, i got visa grant, otherwise called the best new year's gift, on 31st December, 2013. Since then i didn't see anyone received grant. Let's hope from tomorrow on, current applicants like snarayan, peanut to name but just a few will be showering in grants. All the best to you guys who have been waiting for the golden moment.!


----------



## nectar_s

in the visa application, somewhere in 3 or 4th page, there is a question, is the candidate has taken medical tests within 12 months of visa lodgement. 

I will be undergoing the medical tests after uploading all documents, so what should i mention for the above question


----------



## sathiyaseelan

snarayan said:


> By reference letter, I mean reference letter from HR on company letterhead addressed to DIBP stating the dates, the projects I have worked, salary I earn and all the other details. The self SD includes my roles and responsibilities along with contact details of manager. Along with this, I have submitted my Business card, with my HRs Business card and my manager's business card.
> 
> I have also submitted 48 payslips covering each and every month of my work, P60s for all the 4 years, Bank statements to cover the entire 4 year duration for salary credit.
> 
> I used the same for VETASSESS and I got a positive assessment. What more do you expect me to submit?


you may need to submit a requisition letter to case officer for issuing you a visa grant quickly. (ha ha ha)


----------



## snarayan

battulas78 said:


> Buddy, Thanks for your note, by reference letters you mean experience certificate from company or letters from supervisors stating job duties ???
> 
> Yes, i do have all other documents like appointment/ relieving letters, hike letters, payslip, tax returns and bank statements.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Santhosh


Why are you so worried??? I see you posting the same question numerous times. 

Your agent knows what needs to be done. 

For VETASSESS, unlike ACS, there is no requirement to submit an SD from manager A self SD along with financial documents is enough. 

The same proofs need to be submitted to DIBP along with the VETASSESS letter for verification. 

Your agent knows what needs to be done. He would have already scanned your managers SD before sending it across. Why do you worry so much.


----------



## nectar_s

Hi Sathiya,

Once again , congrats for grant.. so when are you planning to move?




sathiyaseelan said:


> hi Ben10, yes, i got visa grant, otherwise called the best new year's gift, on 31st December, 2013. Since then i didn't see anyone received grant. Let's hope from tomorrow on, current applicants like snarayan, peanut to name but just a few will be showering in grants. All the best to you guys who have been waiting for the golden moment.!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nectar_s said:


> in the visa application, somewhere in 3 or 4th page, there is a question, is the candidate has taken medical tests within 12 months of visa lodgement.
> 
> I will be undergoing the medical tests after uploading all documents, so what should i mention for the above question


No as this is in connection with your previous medical examinations you have taken for any of Aussie visas such as 489, 176 or so. If you haven't taken anything in past for aussies, choose "no".


----------



## peanut48

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi Ben10, yes, i got visa grant, otherwise called the best new year's gift, on 31st December, 2013. Since then i didn't see anyone received grant. Let's hope from tomorrow on, current applicants like snarayan, peanut to name but just a few will be showering in grants. All the best to you guys who have been waiting for the golden moment.!


hope your words come true soon sathiya.....this waiting is soooo annoying!! :juggle:


----------



## tarangoyal

anthoney said:


> Thanks Sai.. but I think I will have to wait till mid or end of jan for the grant because nowadays, 190 visa processing time is more than 189 visa time. Moreover, there are some 190 visa applications still pending from oct 30.. hoping for the best. .


from oct 17 :juggle::boxing::heh::noidea:


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> Why are you so worried??? I see you posting the same question numerous times.
> 
> Your agent knows what needs to be done.
> 
> For VETASSESS, unlike ACS, there is no requirement to submit an SD from manager A self SD along with financial documents is enough.
> 
> The same proofs need to be submitted to DIBP along with the VETASSESS letter for verification.
> 
> Your agent knows what needs to be done. He would have already scanned your managers SD before sending it across. Why do you worry so much.


Even I'm wondering why is he sooooo nervous? He has posted in soooooo many threads and also in other forums as well apart from expatforum.

If documents are authentic and there is no fraudulent activity involved there is no need to get so worked up. Relax battulas78. You have an agent also! Most of us here have no agents and still are able to remain calm about it.


----------



## bliss

jre05 said:


> Bliss I remember you said IELTS after August, really so quick you do and silent
> 
> Sweet Bliss.


Yes Jre05,

It seems a long road to travel, almost all who are trying to get this PR are investing atleast an year or more. Same with me... Target after Target, to ensure slowly I am progressing towards the right direction. 

And without this forum and ppl like you who help all, it is not possible to walk this road. 

Thanks to all members who are helping others with their queries.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

peanut48 said:


> Even I'm wondering why is he sooooo nervous? He has posted in soooooo many threads and also in other forums as well apart from expatforum.
> 
> If documents are authentic and there is no fraudulent activity involved there is no need to get so worked up. Relax battulas78. You have an agent also! Most of us here have no agents and still are able to remain calm about it.


That too without knowing that we are there on those threads as well (ha ha ha). Santhosh, please check out whether we already posted our comments on a thread where now you are going post the same query. if you need those threads we didn't post anything, i can provide them to you (ha ha ha) Take this lightly as this is fun driven.


----------



## tarangoyal

adudecool said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just logged 190 visa on 21st Dec, I have uploaded most of the document... Got a question regarding job change.. Notice period in my current organization is 3 months so I am planning to resign.. And will in parallel I am planning to get an offer from another firm as a backup...
> 
> Does anyone foreseen any issues with this? Pls advice
> 
> Cheers
> Alex


I had a quarrel with my manager in feb 2013 (HCL Tech, Noida) and i decided to start spending my 3 month notice period n i resigned. In the mean time, I got a opportunity to work with a new company with only 1 month notice period.
Things went bad after i left HCL in May 2013. NSW returned my state sponsorship application due to capping. I applied again in July. They took around 4 months for sponsorship and even the grant is not faster.

My experience says.. to resign only after the grant. As per labor laws you can pay your company (only basic salary) for the notice period. No company can force you to work in any way.
This time will help you to remotely search for jobs via seek.com


----------



## snarayan

tarangoyal said:


> from oct 17 :juggle::boxing::heh::noidea:


I am sure you'll hear something next week. Why don't you just e-mail your CO asking if everything is fine and if he/she needs any additional documents?


----------



## nectar_s

Oh... i have misunderstood. thanks for replying, else i would have chosen wrong option. 





sathiyaseelan said:


> No as this is in connection with your previous medical examinations you have taken for any of Aussie visas such as 489, 176 or so. If you haven't taken anything in past for aussies, choose "no".


----------



## rahulreshu

Yes, unfortunately that is 1 of the high EOI occupations. It comes under 2613 (Software and Applications Programmers) and out of 4800 slots, 3142 have been used up so far. If you managed to get 65 points, you'd get an invite in the next round itself, however, if you could manage just 60 points, it might take a few months to get an invite.

Also, regarding your DUI, from what I know it is a very severe offence. I believe the US had started deporting temporary residents (F1/H1, etc) if they were caught with DUI. I did know one chap who was caught around the time this change was brought about so I think he had to get a lawyer involved (dunno how things finally ended up for him). Did they take you to the police station and finger print you, etc?


----------



## jerry9

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi Ben10, yes, i got visa grant, otherwise called the best new year's gift, on 31st December, 2013. Since then i didn't see anyone received grant. Let's hope from tomorrow on, current applicants like snarayan, peanut to name but just a few will be showering in grants. All the best to you guys who have been waiting for the golden moment.!



Congrats sathiyaseelan...wish you good luck for your future ahead!


----------



## Sai2Aus

tarangoyal said:


> from oct 17 :juggle::boxing::heh::noidea:


tarangoyal,

Its been long time.. Did you try contacting your CO? Sure you will recieve your grant next week.


----------



## jerry9

snarayan said:


> Why do you think I need to give an SD from my manager. I have already given enough evidence to prove where I work and what I do.
> 
> Moreover, I have included manager's details on the SD, so if they want to verify, they can contact either the HR or the manager.


If you have already submitted the SD with Job duties from your senior and reference letter from your employer ...than there is no need for anything else


----------



## Santhosh.15

snarayan said:


> By reference letter, I mean reference letter from HR on company letterhead addressed to DIBP stating the dates, the projects I have worked, salary I earn and all the other details. The self SD includes my roles and responsibilities along with contact details of manager. Along with this, I have submitted my Business card, with my HRs Business card and my manager's business card.
> 
> I have also submitted 48 payslips covering each and every month of my work, P60s for all the 4 years, Bank statements to cover the entire 4 year duration for salary credit.
> 
> I used the same for VETASSESS and I got a positive assessment. What more do you expect me to submit?


Thanks mate for this information

I guess i am covered too.

Good luck.


----------



## Santhosh.15

snarayan said:


> Why are you so worried??? I see you posting the same question numerous times.
> 
> Your agent knows what needs to be done.
> 
> For VETASSESS, unlike ACS, there is no requirement to submit an SD from manager A self SD along with financial documents is enough.
> 
> The same proofs need to be submitted to DIBP along with the VETASSESS letter for verification.
> 
> Your agent knows what needs to be done. He would have already scanned your managers SD before sending it across. Why do you worry so much.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Santhosh.15

peanut48 said:


> Even I'm wondering why is he sooooo nervous? He has posted in soooooo many threads and also in other forums as well apart from expatforum.
> 
> If documents are authentic and there is no fraudulent activity involved there is no need to get so worked up. Relax battulas78. You have an agent also! Most of us here have no agents and still are able to remain calm about it.


Thanks mate


----------



## Ben 10

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi Ben10, yes, i got visa grant, otherwise called the best new year's gift, on 31st December, 2013. Since then i didn't see anyone received grant. Let's hope from tomorrow on, current applicants like snarayan, peanut to name but just a few will be showering in grants. All the best to you guys who have been waiting for the golden moment.!



*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

sathiyaseelan*








​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sai2Aus

I have updated the spreadsheet with my details


----------



## msohaibkhan

SAMD_Oz said:


> Hi Bliss...
> 
> Just saw your dates and it is exactly same as mine.
> 
> I have got NSW invite on 6th Dec, lodged Visa on 16th Dec...!
> 
> Keep me posted if you have made any progress.


Hi

When did NSW send you an acknowledgement for the receipt of application? Actually I want to figure out how many days did NSW take to award you the nomination.

Thanks


----------



## Jango911

tarangoyal said:


> from oct 17 :juggle::boxing::heh::noidea:


14th Sep :juggle::boxing::heh::noidea:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Happy new year to all.....!

Count me in here, as I have lodged on 16 Dec


----------



## amitso

Jango911 said:


> 14th Sep :juggle::boxing::heh::noidea:


From 10 July....

:flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Ben 10 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> sathiyaseelan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


[/QUOTE]

hi ben, this what i have been expecting for since my visa grant. Now, my visa grant is official and thanks buddy for doing a wonderful job which was commenced by firetoy!

Hope we will have lungi dance in Australia! (ha ha ha).


----------



## peanut48

SAMD_Oz said:


> Happy new year to all.....!
> 
> Count me in here, as I have lodged on 16 Dec


welcome to the gang...pls update the online sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Yk9sNEZiT2ZjV2tvd2FmYVBsbHc&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## SAMD_Oz

msohaibkhan said:


> Hi
> 
> When did NSW send you an acknowledgement for the receipt of application? Actually I want to figure out how many days did NSW take to award you the nomination.
> 
> Thanks


It took about 7 working days to receive the ack from NSW for me. Applied on 21st Oct and received the ack on 29th Oct. 

Good luck with the process :thumb:


----------



## adudecool

tarangoyal said:


> I had a quarrel with my manager in feb 2013 (HCL Tech, Noida) and i decided to start spending my 3 month notice period n i resigned. In the mean time, I got a opportunity to work with a new company with only 1 month notice period.
> Things went bad after i left HCL in May 2013. NSW returned my state sponsorship application due to capping. I applied again in July. They took around 4 months for sponsorship and even the grant is not faster.
> 
> My experience says.. to resign only after the grant. As per labor laws you can pay your company (only basic salary) for the notice period. No company can force you to work in any way.
> This time will help you to remotely search for jobs via seek.com


Hey tarangoyal,

Thanks man for sharing your experience, so are you still waiting for your grant? I am using the expat app so cannot see your signature.

Also as i understand, you switched to a new firm before getting a state sponsorship.. Right

Even I have a similar scenario like yours, I am working for my current firm for past 7 years..firm is really good..but unfortunately landed into a bad project.. Work Environment is very political.. Really hard to stand it for next 6 months!! That's why wanted to quite.

But yes I will be cautious.. Also as I have already logged the visa the next step to come is visa decision.. So if I switch will there questions from CO or any additional docs required etc..

Any idea... 

Cheers 
Alex


----------



## sunil chopra

I have applied for PR on 16th dec . On applying for my PCC, PSK officials rejected my application as my address was different from my present address, now I have applied for fresh passport, plz let me know whether it can create any problem in my PR as all past application had old passport no. While me PCC will carry new passport no. Also I would have to request DIBP to issue PR on new passport no


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sunil chopra said:


> I have applied for PR on 16th dec . On applying for my PCC, PSK officials rejected my application as my address was different from my present address, now I have applied for fresh passport, plz whether it can create any problem in my PR as all past application had old passport no. While me PCC will carry new passport no. Also I would have to request DIBP to issue PR on new passport no


Why PSK rejected your application ? You are eligible for PCC even address on passport and current address is different.


----------



## sunil chopra

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Why PSK rejected your application ? You are eligible for PCC even address on passport and current address is different.


Don't know why they said now the rules have changed I will have to get fresh passport issued with new address


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sunil chopra said:


> Don't know why they said now the rules have changed I will have to get fresh passport issued with new address


Which PSK ? 

Thats not true. I applied for PCC last week from Bangalore and got it today. Address on passport and current address are different.


----------



## sunil chopra

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Which PSK ?
> 
> Thats not true. I applied for PCC last week from Bangalore and got it today. Address on passport and current address are different.


Ludhiana. But I have already applied for new passport


----------



## anhalim

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Which PSK ?
> 
> Thats not true. I applied for PCC last week from Bangalore and got it today. Address on passport and current address are different.


yes, this is the case with me too, 2 weeks back me and my wife got PCC on the same day even though my current address was different than one in passport.


----------



## anhalim

sunil chopra said:


> Ludhiana. But I have already applied for new passport


I believe that u must have applied under tatkal, now u need to inform DIAC by mailing form 1023 that too when u get new passport.


----------



## sunil chopra

anhalim said:


> I believe that u must have applied under tatkal, now u need to inform DIAC by mailing form 1023 that too when u get new passport.


Ok, that I will do, hope it will not create any problem in my visa grant


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Which PSK ?
> 
> Thats not true. I applied for PCC last week from Bangalore and got it today. Address on passport and current address are different.


Rules vary from PSK to PSK.


----------



## snarayan

sunil chopra said:


> Ok, that I will do, hope it will not create any problem in my visa grant


No Problems what so ever. Just keep the DIBP informed.


----------



## Mohammed_BD

Hi All,

Need your opinion, that is the employer reference letter (Detailing my Job) used to get my ACS was issued on 20th Nov 2012 and got ACS positive with it. Now I am yet to lodge my 190 visa, the query is can I submit the same reference letter to DBIP or I need to get another reference letter with current date. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## 2013

Any CO allocation/ updates on the below list ?

aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
samkalu-------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013
Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----


----------



## saghirq

Mohammed_BD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your opinion, that is the employer reference letter (Detailing my Job) used to get my ACS was issued on 20th Nov 2012 and got ACS positive with it. Now I am yet to lodge my 190 visa, the query is can I submit the same reference letter to DBIP or I need to get another reference letter with current date.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you are still in the same company then get a new one with current date otherwise provide old one with releasing letter plus new company joing and reference letter.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Mohammed_BD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your opinion, that is the employer reference letter (Detailing my Job) used to get my ACS was issued on 20th Nov 2012 and got ACS positive with it. Now I am yet to lodge my 190 visa, the query is can I submit the same reference letter to DBIP or I need to get another reference letter with current date.
> 
> Thanks in advance


hi there, the old letter is sufficient on condition that you also submit current monthly pay slips, form 16, income tax statements, bank statements to convince the case officer that your work experience is ongoing. However, i personally recommend you to submit a new job description letter while applying visa. As you already got the one from your company, i hope getting a new letter won't be an issue.


----------



## vinayapte11

*No grants today?*

NO grants today??????


----------



## Jango911

vinayapte11 said:


> NO grants today??????


----------



## tarangoyal

snarayan said:


> I am sure you'll hear something next week. Why don't you just e-mail your CO asking if everything is fine and if he/she needs any additional documents?


I called DIBP around 3rd week of dec... and the lady on the phone requested me to wait. She said CO will let me know if any documents are required.

My Agent is not doing anything. I am planning to fill up form 956A to take the communication controls.


----------



## tarangoyal

adudecool said:


> Hey tarangoyal,
> 
> Thanks man for sharing your experience, so are you still waiting for your grant? I am using the expat app so cannot see your signature.
> 
> Also as i understand, you switched to a new firm before getting a state sponsorship.. Right
> 
> Even I have a similar scenario like yours, I am working for my current firm for past 7 years..firm is really good..but unfortunately landed into a bad project.. Work Environment is very political.. Really hard to stand it for next 6 months!! That's why wanted to quite.
> 
> But yes I will be cautious.. Also as I have already logged the visa the next step to come is visa decision.. So if I switch will there questions from CO or any additional docs required etc..
> 
> Any idea...
> 
> Cheers
> Alex


You have to provide any change in the circumstances to the CO. There will be exit proofs and joining proofs required for the new firm :der: too much documents i guesss. Try to join a firm with a less notice period if possible n if u can afford to arrange all the docs


----------



## tarangoyal

sunil chopra said:


> I have applied for PR on 16th dec . On applying for my PCC, PSK officials rejected my application as my address was different from my present address, now I have applied for fresh passport, plz let me know whether it can create any problem in my PR as all past application had old passport no. While me PCC will carry new passport no. Also I would have to request DIBP to issue PR on new passport no


Raise a RTI with below questions :
rtionline.gov.in

1) Why was the PCC rejected even when the current and permanent address proof were provided?

2) Who is the officer responsible for rejection? What will be the action taken against him for rejection?

3) Add one more question such that it takes out the rejection reason in a more detailed way.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Whos the agent?*



tarangoyal said:


> I called DIBP around 3rd week of dec... and the lady on the phone requested me to wait. She said CO will let me know if any documents are required.
> 
> My Agent is not doing anything. I am planning to fill up form 956A to take the communication controls.


Hi, Dont mind but is your agent from Andheri?
Is yes could you please provide the initials. 
I am assuming that the forum rules would not permit you to quote names.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## tarangoyal

This is my agent from delhi.. - 24x7x365hrworldwide.com

Form rules request you not to share CO details..

I have uploaded form 1193 and 956A.. was not sure how to fill them without agent confirmation but I did, waiting for a reply now 

I am not sure.. if it is my agent who has not passed on the full details to CO causing the delay.


----------



## adnan qadir

*Hi*

Hi 

I have drop a private message to you. Plz reply


----------



## tarangoyal

automated reply
=================
CHRISTMAS AND NEW YEAR PERIOD

GSM offices will be closed during the Christmas and New Year holiday period on the following days:

• Wednesday, 25 December 2013 
• Thursday, 26 December 2013 
• Friday, 27 December 2013 
• Wednesday, 1 January 2014 

Email enquiries sent to GSM during this period may experience a delayed response. Please do not continue to email the department if you do not receive a response within 7 working days. You will still receive a response if your enquiry is not answered by the information contained in this auto-response.

We appreciate your patience during this time.


----------



## jre05

bliss said:


> Yes Jre05,
> 
> It seems a long road to travel, almost all who are trying to get this PR are investing atleast an year or more. Same with me... Target after Target, to ensure slowly I am progressing towards the right direction.
> 
> And without this forum and ppl like you who help all, it is not possible to walk this road.
> 
> Thanks to all members who are helping others with their queries.


Yes Bliss, very true, you have RIGHTLY said every words. Agree with you completely. 

Hope we all reach better destiny   

And by the way Bliss, I like the ball you play quietly in your signature part, this smiley is sweet haha


----------



## naur33n

2013 said:


> Any CO allocation/ updates on the below list ?
> 
> aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
> vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
> samkalu-------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013
> Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
> rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
> cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
> Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
> PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
> ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
> Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
> rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
> jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
> 2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
> jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
> 0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
> sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
> BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
> Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----


No news yet ! I lodged on 4th November


----------



## jre05

naur33n said:


> No news yet ! I lodged on 4th November


Hola Naureen howdy. What's up? You still haven't produced your PCC/Medicals?


----------



## radubey84

Friends it might sound lame but just wanna know how do I login to emedicals page????

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical

I mean what should i enter in user id and password field???

Also would appreciate if someone provides a timeline if medicals are referred?????

Thanks everybody


----------



## naur33n

jre05 said:


> Hola Naureen howdy. What's up? You still haven't produced your PCC/Medicals?


Nope. My agent says that we will get them done when the CO is assigned. it's just the way they roll. And I haven't heard from my agent yet which means no CO yet


----------



## snarayan

naur33n said:


> Nope. My agent says that we will get them done when the CO is assigned. it's just the way they roll. And I haven't heard from my agent yet which means no CO yet


Mate, Don't worry! The delay is only because of the Christmas season. You should have already been assigned a case officer who would have gone on leave during Christmas. I think you will here from your CO next week.


----------



## naur33n

snarayan said:


> Mate, Don't worry! The delay is only because of the Christmas season. You should have already been assigned a case officer who would have gone on leave during Christmas. I think you will here from your CO next week.


Thanks for the positive feedback  feel better !


----------



## Jango911

radubey84 said:


> Friends it might sound lame but just wanna know how do I login to emedicals page????
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedical
> 
> I mean what should i enter in user id and password field???
> 
> Also would appreciate if someone provides a timeline if medicals are referred?????
> 
> Thanks everybody


Hi,

Follow the Client Link below: 

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## jeevan00

Hi friends.....

Any Grants or CO allocation today????
:confused2:


----------



## samkalu

jeevan00 said:


> Hi friends.....
> 
> Any Grants or CO allocation today????
> :confused2:


Seems like dibp will recover on Monday


----------



## 2013

Its almost one month after lodged...!! 
All hopes in the next week now....

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

samkalu said:


> Seems like dibp will recover on Monday


Yeah... they're enjoying and we're waiting 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## prathapkb

just received the grant ... applied on 17th Oct...thank you all ..


----------



## reshstha

*skilled migration*

Hello there!
I am an architect from Nepal. So far I am eligible for the state nomination skilled migration but one of my friend told me that the architect of Nepal and India could not apply for the the skilled migration for australia. Is the skill assesment authority AACA restrict the architect position for skilled nomination? please send me the appropriate link if you have any.


----------



## anthoney

prathapkb said:


> just received the grant ... applied on 17th Oct...thank you all ..


Good news.... Many Congratulations buddy   Could you please share your timeline and CO allocation details ??


----------



## OZHope

prathapkb said:


> just received the grant ... applied on 17th Oct...thank you all ..


Congratulations


----------



## anhalim

prathapkb said:


> just received the grant ... applied on 17th Oct...thank you all ..


This is the first good news of this year, wish all get the golden mail soon.


----------



## Panko

prathapkb said:


> just received the grant ... applied on 17th Oct...thank you all ..


Congratulations!!!!! So, when are you planning to leave? And which City?


----------



## prathapkb

Panko said:


> Congratulations!!!!! So, when are you planning to leave? And which City?


I am in Australia mate .. was on work visa.


----------



## jeevan00

prathapkb said:


> just received the grant ... applied on 17th Oct...thank you all ..




congrats Prathap


----------



## Panko

@All December Visa Applicants:
Finally....X'mas and New Year Holidays are over!
Let's hope that we get our COs allocated from Monday!!!! :bolt:


----------



## Sharmaabhi

sunil chopra said:


> I have applied for PR on 16th dec . On applying for my PCC, PSK officials rejected my application as my address was different from my present address, now I have applied for fresh passport, plz let me know whether it can create any problem in my PR as all past application had old passport no. While me PCC will carry new passport no. Also I would have to request DIBP to issue PR on new passport no


Hi Sunil,

Your new passport will also be bearing your old passport number. So don't worry at all. Moreover, with new passport you will receive your PCC on the same day.


----------



## anhalim

prathapkb said:


> I am in Australia mate .. was on work visa.


In that case u can switch your job now


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

prathapkb said:


> just received the grant ... applied on 17th Oct...thank you all ..


many congratulations mate.


----------



## jeevan00

Panko said:


> @All December Visa Applicants:
> Finally....X'mas and New Year Holidays are over!
> Let's hope that we get our COs allocated from Monday!!!! :bolt:




what about November applicants ,mate?...............................


----------



## Panko

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> Your new passport will also be bearing your old passport number. So don't worry at all. Moreover, with new passport you will receive your PCC on the same day.


If he is applying for Tatkal, then he shall receive the Passport before Police Verification. 

In that case, if he applies for PCC before Police Verification Process is completed (i.e. updated in the system), he may not get the PCC on the same day of appointment for PCC. He may need to go through police verification process.


----------



## Panko

jeevan00 said:


> what about November applicants ,mate?...............................


 Let's hope that all November applicants get a direct grant!


----------



## NBR

*Received GRANT*

Hello folks,

I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning. 

For few seconds, I was in a state of shock, then read the email and attachment multiple times. 

CO Info: My CO was VK from Team 8 and the Grant was singed off by RH.

My Advice: Be patient.

I THANK YOU all the expat forum member (s) for your valuable suggestion (s).


----------



## Panko

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> many congratulations mate.


Surjeet...I have a feeling that you would get your grant next week!


----------



## anthoney

NBR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning.
> 
> For few seconds, I was in a state of shock, then read the email and attachment multiple times.
> 
> CO Info: My CO was VK from Team 8 and the Grant was singed off by RH.
> 
> My Advice: Be patient.
> 
> I THANK YOU all the expat forum member (s) for your valuable suggestion (s).


Many Congratulations NBR  All the best for future in Aussie land


----------



## Panko

NBR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning.


Congratulations...What a new year you would be having! 



NBR said:


> Hello folks,
> My Advice: Be patient.


 Now...patience is the only thing we don't have!


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Panko said:


> Surjeet...I have a feeling that you would get your grant next week!


Thank you very much mate.. Hope my CO is listening to you


----------



## Vamshi4happy

NBR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning.
> 
> For few seconds, I was in a state of shock, then read the email and attachment multiple times.
> 
> CO Info: My CO was VK from Team 8 and the Grant was singed off by RH.
> 
> My Advice: Be patient.
> 
> I THANK YOU all the expat forum member (s) for your valuable suggestion (s).


Congrats.....good luck to your new life...


----------



## mohit2903

Heartiest congratulations! what a great start for 2014....


----------



## Panko

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Thank you very much mate.. Hope my CO is listening to you


You bet!


----------



## nectar_s

Hi

Congrats.. 

All the best for future endeavours





NBR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning.
> 
> For few seconds, I was in a state of shock, then read the email and attachment multiple times.
> 
> CO Info: My CO was VK from Team 8 and the Grant was singed off by RH.
> 
> My Advice: Be patient.
> 
> I THANK YOU all the expat forum member (s) for your valuable suggestion (s).


----------



## Jango911

NBR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning.
> 
> For few seconds, I was in a state of shock, then read the email and attachment multiple times.
> 
> CO Info: My CO was VK from Team 8 and the Grant was singed off by RH.
> 
> My Advice: Be patient.
> 
> I THANK YOU all the expat forum member (s) for your valuable suggestion (s).


Congrats MATE!!! & all the for future!!!


----------



## radubey84

Thank you friends for your previous reply...


I had performed my Medicals yesterday and today when i check online on eMedical site it says health case has been sent to DIBP for myself and my daughter, but for my wife its says awaiting grading under Medical examination

*1) Any body encountered this AWAITING GRADING thing?????

2) and is there any way to be absolutely sure whether our Medicals are referred????

3) and lastly how much time it takes if medicals are referred????
*


Thanks in advance friends


----------



## vignesh07

*Reference declaration*

Guys i have just started my PR process for AUS. I have submitted all the documents to my consultant but i am stuck with the reference declaration from my present company.I am new to this company and i am working at a client site so i dont know anyone who can sign on the reference declaration for me.I cannot talk about this with me reporting manager and the HR.So i just wanted to know whether this is mandatory or how will it affect my process? Advice needed.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

radubey84 said:


> Thank you friends for your previous reply...
> 
> 
> I had performed my Medicals yesterday and today when i check online on eMedical site it says health case has been sent to DIBP for myself and my daughter, but for my wife its says awaiting grading under Medical examination
> 
> *1) Any body encountered this AWAITING GRADING thing?????
> 
> 2) and is there any way to be absolutely sure whether our Medicals are referred????
> 
> 3) and lastly how much time it takes if medicals are referred????
> *
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance friends



Hi 

Nothing to worry bro.. It means your wife medicals are not completed by your clinic. This page is updated by clinic not by DIBP. In my case, medical examination status was completed but they were awaiting for HIV reports for sometime . so the status was referred. It means the clinic has not received that particular tests report. 
So nothing to worry man and i am sure that your wife's report is not to submitted to DIBP as your's and your daughters.


----------



## ku_ind

Friends

I have received my grant just now...very happy.... The co scared me yesterday that my application is gone for verification... But thanks Allah I have finally received the best gift so far...


Aamir


----------



## SAMD_Oz

prathapkb said:


> just received the grant ... applied on 17th Oct...thank you all ..


Congrats buddy...!

Looks like DIBP back on track...


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

ku_ind said:


> Friends
> 
> I have received my grant just now...very happy.... The co scared me yesterday that my application is gone for verification... But thanks Allah I have finally received the best gift so far...
> 
> 
> Aamir


congratulations aamir..

What a way to start 2014.. part hard:drum::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## G D SINGH

NBR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning.
> 
> For few seconds, I was in a state of shock, then read the email and attachment multiple times.
> 
> CO Info: My CO was VK from Team 8 and the Grant was singed off by RH.
> 
> My Advice: Be patient.
> 
> I THANK YOU all the expat forum member (s) for your valuable suggestion (s).


CONGRATULATIONS....!

Regds
GD


----------



## Sharmaabhi

ku_ind said:


> Friends
> 
> I have received my grant just now...very happy.... The co scared me yesterday that my application is gone for verification... But thanks Allah I have finally received the best gift so far...
> 
> 
> Aamir



Congratulation Buddy... All the best for future


----------



## sathiyaseelan

NBR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning.
> 
> For few seconds, I was in a state of shock, then read the email and attachment multiple times.
> 
> CO Info: My CO was VK from Team 8 and the Grant was singed off by RH.
> 
> My Advice: Be patient.
> 
> I THANK YOU all the expat forum member (s) for your valuable suggestion (s).


hi buddy,

welcome to visa holder's club!











Congratulations for achieving such a wonderful milestone in the refreshing new year.

Wish you all the best to your future assignments in Australia.

sathiya


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Congrats dude... Good luck! lane:

Which state and when are you moving?

MD



ku_ind said:


> Friends
> 
> I have received my grant just now...very happy.... The co scared me yesterday that my application is gone for verification... But thanks Allah I have finally received the best gift so far...
> 
> 
> Aamir


----------



## sathiyaseelan

prathapkb said:


> just received the grant ... applied on 17th Oct...thank you all ..


Hi prathap,










Celebrate this success hard!

Yes, You did it!

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## radubey84

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hi
> 
> Nothing to worry bro.. It means your wife medicals are not completed by your clinic. This page is updated by clinic not by DIBP. In my case, medical examination status was completed but they were awaiting for HIV reports for sometime . so the status was referred. It means the clinic has not received that particular tests report.
> So nothing to worry man and i am sure that your wife's report is not to submitted to DIBP as your's and your daughters.


So if it shows completed for all three of us on that eMedical site and the link on evisa site "Organize your Medicals" disappears, does it mean my medicals are cleared and they won't be referred to MOC????

Also I have heard that it takes around 3 months if it is referred, is it true??? why do they refer it to MOC anyways bro????


Thanks again


----------



## Panko

ku_ind said:


> Friends
> 
> I have received my grant just now...very happy.... The co scared me yesterday that my application is gone for verification... But thanks Allah I have finally received the best gift so far...
> 
> 
> Aamir


Amazing. Congratulations!!!! I know...you were pretty scared yesterday! May be they played a little prank before delivering you a bigg news!!!!  

A jolly fella!!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Yes... Few got their grants today.

Looks like DIBP is back on track 

MD




vinayapte11 said:


> Hi Guyz
> 
> ANy Grants :first::first:???? today???
> 
> I hope the CO's are back from the vacation. Atleast some of them.:ranger:


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

radubey84 said:


> So if it shows completed for all three of us on that eMedical site and the link on evisa site "Organize your Medicals" disappears, does it mean my medicals are cleared and they won't be referred to MOC????
> 
> Also I have heard that it takes around 3 months if it is referred, is it true??? why do they refer it to MOC anyways bro????
> 
> 
> Thanks again


yes you are right. when all the three test will be completed , the clinic will upload it to DIBP and your wife's e-medical page will show when it it submitted to DIBP.

After that your "organise your medicals" link should disappear statiing "No health examinations are required blah blah". Now, mine has not changed and it is still "organise your health examinations". But it is not certain that it means its referred to MOC or not because we have few persons whose case was referred to MOC even after disappearing that link. So,its purely upto your CO. Even if our case will be referred to MOC, we cannot do anything and will have to wait for 3 months  No idea on what conditions they refer cases to MOC


----------



## Jango911

GR8 news mate, all the best for future!!!

PLZ SHARE UR TIMELINES . . . THX




ku_ind said:


> Friends
> 
> I have received my grant just now...very happy.... The co scared me yesterday that my application is gone for verification... But thanks Allah I have finally received the best gift so far...
> 
> 
> Aamir


----------



## msohaibkhan

prathapkb said:


> just received the grant ... applied on 17th Oct...thank you all ..





NBR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning.
> 
> For few seconds, I was in a state of shock, then read the email and attachment multiple times.
> 
> CO Info: My CO was VK from Team 8 and the Grant was singed off by RH.
> 
> My Advice: Be patient.
> 
> I THANK YOU all the expat forum member (s) for your valuable suggestion (s).





ku_ind said:


> Friends
> 
> I have received my grant just now...very happy.... The co scared me yesterday that my application is gone for verification... But thanks Allah I have finally received the best gift so far...
> 
> 
> Aamir


Many congrats friends. All the best for the future.


----------



## radubey84

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> yes you are right. when all the three test will be completed , the clinic will upload it to DIBP and your wife's e-medical page will show when it it submitted to DIBP.
> 
> After that your "organise your medicals" link should disappear statiing "No health examinations are required blah blah". Now, mine has not changed and it is still "organise your health examinations". But it is not certain that it means its referred to MOC or not because we have few persons whose case was referred to MOC even after disappearing that link. So,its purely upto your CO. Even if our case will be referred to MOC, we cannot do anything and will have to wait for 3 months  No idea on what conditions they refer cases to MOC


3 Months is long wait :shocked: 

Its been one day for my medicals so will wait till tuesday....

Did you confirm with your CO about your medicals????


----------



## Panko

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> yes you are right. when all the three test will be completed , the clinic will upload it to DIBP and your wife's e-medical page will show when it it submitted to DIBP.
> 
> After that your "organise your medicals" link should disappear statiing "No health examinations are required blah blah". Now, mine has not changed and it is still "organise your health examinations". But it is not certain that it means its referred to MOC or not because we have few persons whose case was referred to MOC even after disappearing that link. So,its purely upto your CO. Even if our case will be referred to MOC, we cannot do anything and will have to wait for 3 months  No idea on what conditions they refer cases to MOC


I agree. Let CO worry about it. He will contact you if there are any updates! 
Sit back and relax (easier said than done though)!


----------



## Vamshi4happy

prathapkb said:


> just received the grant ... applied on 17th Oct...thank you all ..


Congratulations Pratapkb.....good luck with your new life..


----------



## Panko

radubey84 said:


> 3 Months is long wait :shocked:
> 
> Its been one day for my medicals so will wait till tuesday....
> 
> Did you confirm with your CO about your medicals????


It is just an indicative figure. There are cases which were cleared within a couple of weeks. And there is no need to press panic button yet. You don't even know if your case has been referred. So, relax and hope for the best.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

radubey84 said:


> 3 Months is long wait :shocked:
> 
> Its been one day for my medicals so will wait till tuesday....
> 
> Did you confirm with your CO about your medicals????


No Not yet.. Why to worry yaar, rather i thank god atleast whole process till date was hassle free. there are many who are waiting for Invitation from 6 months. My case was pretty fast invitation in 10days, Co in 14 days.. so i consider myself lucky
I can wait for 3 months provided i should get VISA granted


----------



## Vamshi4happy

ku_ind said:


> Friends
> 
> I have received my grant just now...very happy.... The co scared me yesterday that my application is gone for verification... But thanks Allah I have finally received the best gift so far...
> 
> 
> Aamir


Congratulations Aamir.....good luck with your new life..


----------



## Panko

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> I can wait for 3 months provided i should get VISA granted


 I liked the last clause.


----------



## GSingh08

Congratulations to u,a perfect start to new yer.BTW which category u applied for?


----------



## ku_ind

SAMD_Oz said:


> Congrats dude... Good luck! lane:
> 
> Which state and when are you moving?
> 
> MD


Sydney....would be moving by month end or Feb first week


----------



## ku_ind

I want to thank all forum members for all the help I received.. Its amazing to see such matured and broad minded people helping eachother like family member


----------



## jerry9

NBR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning.
> 
> For few seconds, I was in a state of shock, then read the email and attachment multiple times.
> 
> CO Info: My CO was VK from Team 8 and the Grant was singed off by RH.
> 
> My Advice: Be patient.
> 
> I THANK YOU all the expat forum member (s) for your valuable suggestion (s).


congrats for your Grant NBR....Party Hard !


----------



## peanut48

Hi all,

Another week ended in Australia and still no progress for us December applicants?
vamshi4happy and jfmiti any change in your document progress status? Is it still "required" ?

For me, its 16 days since lodgement (also for: yangxh7,ratnesh.nagori and Thirusat). No change in document progress status yet.

Any other december 190 applicant see change in their document progress status to "received"?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ku_ind said:


> Friends
> 
> I have received my grant just now...very happy.... The co scared me yesterday that my application is gone for verification... But thanks Allah I have finally received the best gift so far...
> 
> 
> Aamir


hi aamir, tons of congratulations to you and you commenced this new year with a notable accomplishment and i hope you will receive many more optimistic news in the upcoming months.










Cheers!
Sathiya


----------



## ku_ind

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi aamir, tons of congratulations to you and you commenced this new year with a notable accomplishment and i hope you will receive many more optimistic news in the upcoming months.
> 
> Cheers!
> Sathiya


Thanks sathiya ... Really appreciate Ur good wishes...


----------



## OZHope

NBR said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I just received the much anticipated golden email today morning.
> 
> For few seconds, I was in a state of shock, then read the email and attachment multiple times.
> 
> CO Info: My CO was VK from Team 8 and the Grant was singed off by RH.
> 
> My Advice: Be patient.
> 
> I THANK YOU all the expat forum member (s) for your valuable suggestion (s).


Congratulations NBR  Well done.


----------



## OZHope

ku_ind said:


> Friends
> 
> I have received my grant just now...very happy.... The co scared me yesterday that my application is gone for verification... But thanks Allah I have finally received the best gift so far...
> 
> 
> Aamir


Congratulations Aamir


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Congratulations to all who got their grant. Finally some action in DIBP.


----------



## jpspringall

Hi peanut,

I lodged a 189 on the 2013-12-16

Still nothing either, but according to the spreadsheet on Google it should be 2014-01-24 before we see anything. 

James


----------



## peanut48

jpspringall said:


> Hi peanut,
> 
> I lodged a 189 on the 2013-12-16
> 
> Still nothing either, but according to the spreadsheet on Google it should be 2014-01-24 before we see anything.
> 
> James


Hi James

You might get luckier coz we have seen lots of 189 applicants get CO allocation and grants in 20 days.

Let's hope its sooner for us all!


----------



## jpspringall

In that case.....fingers crossed....I'll keep you posted. 

Though the hard part is telling if you've got a CO if they don't contact you


----------



## tarangoyal

ku_ind said:


> Friends
> 
> I have received my grant just now...very happy.... The co scared me yesterday that my application is gone for verification... But thanks Allah I have finally received the best gift so far...
> 
> 
> Aamir


Whats your timeline?


----------



## decipline

*ACT - SS - TImeline*

Hello Friends...

Please share your present experience with ACT SS approval timeline...

I have applied for ACT state sponsorship 18 days back, still not received email of my CO allocation.

1) How much time ACT takes to allocate CO ?
2) After CO allocation, how much time it takes to receive approval?

My Category was OPEN when i applied and it still shows OPEN..

Please reply.

Cheers..


----------



## Vamshi4happy

peanut48 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another week ended in Australia and still no progress for us December applicants?
> vamshi4happy and jfmiti any change in your document progress status? Is it still "required" ?
> 
> For me, its 16 days since lodgement (also for: yangxh7,ratnesh.nagori and Thirusat). No change in document progress status yet.
> 
> Any other december 190 applicant see change in their document progress status to "received"?


Hi Peanut48...

Still the documents status showing " Required" !!! . waiting waiting waiting.... hoping something for the next week...


----------



## Sai2Aus

peanut48 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another week ended in Australia and still no progress for us December applicants?
> vamshi4happy and jfmiti any change in your document progress status? Is it still "required" ?
> 
> For me, its 16 days since lodgement (also for: yangxh7,ratnesh.nagori and Thirusat). No change in document progress status yet.
> 
> Any other december 190 applicant see change in their document progress status to "received"?


Hi Peanut,

include me too... im too waiting for status change..


----------



## peanut48

jpspringall said:


> In that case.....fingers crossed....I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Though the hard part is telling if you've got a CO if they don't contact you


Usually they say if your document progress status changes from "required" to "received" it means a CO has been allocated or atleast someone has looked into your file. But there's no guarantee that this is 100% true.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Congratulations NBR and Ku_ind !! Best wishes for your next steps..


----------



## yangxh7

peanut48 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another week ended in Australia and still no progress for us December applicants?
> vamshi4happy and jfmiti any change in your document progress status? Is it still "required" ?
> 
> For me, its 16 days since lodgement (also for: yangxh7,ratnesh.nagori and Thirusat). No change in document progress status yet.
> 
> Any other december 190 applicant see change in their document progress status to "received"?


My one is still "required". No change at all.


----------



## Sai2Aus

peanut48 said:


> Usually they say if your document progress status changes from "required" to "received" it means a CO has been allocated or atleast someone has looked into your file. But there's no guarantee that this is 100% true.


Yes, i too read somewhere that when someone ofcourse in DIBP downloads our documents the status changes to received. 

Just for our peace of mind we can assume that someone to be CO


----------



## SAMD_Oz

That's fast and will be going to Sydney too once I get the grant 

Good luck dude!




ku_ind said:


> Sydney....would be moving by month end or Feb first week


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

I think we should call Mr Alok Nath(trending person in India these days) to do some prayers in DIBP office.. LOL


----------



## ku_ind

SAMD_Oz said:


> That's fast and will be going to Sydney too once I get the grant
> 
> Good luck dude!


Great keep in touch... Will try to help u as much as u can ...


----------



## jeevan00

congratulations................finally u guys are gifted with grants..................so happy for u....................may this happen to other applicants as well................


----------



## rubonno1

Hi guys,

Congrats to members for the Grant .

I need assistance with Form 80.

Q4) Did You use the passport/travel document at question 1 to enter australia

Reply --> Should I keep it unanswered.

Q11) Do you currently have or have you ever had , other passport / travel documents not already shown in question 1

Query --> Do we need to provide previous passport ( Expired) details here

Q45) Have you travelled to any country other than Australia, including any visits back to your
country of citizenship during the past 10 years (including short stays)?
Note: If you are applying for a refugee/humanitarian visa you must provide all visits to
any country other than Australia for the last 30 years (both month and year are required).

Query --> I have traveled a lot in last 10 years. Around 50-60 times. 
All were company related and all were for couple of weeks. 

I don't have hotel stay details. Even very difficult to get the duration of stay from
immigration stamp.There is no chronological order

I have scanned all the stamp pages of my passport.
Please suggest if any easy way out of this issue.


Rgds
JC


----------



## Panko

rubonno1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Congrats to members for the Grant .
> 
> I need assistance with Form 80.
> 
> Q4) Did You use the passport/travel document at question 1 to enter australia
> 
> Reply --> Should I keep it unanswered.
> 
> Q11) Do you currently have or have you ever had , other passport / travel documents not already shown in question 1
> 
> Query --> Do we need to provide previous passport ( Expired) details here
> 
> Q45) Have you travelled to any country other than Australia, including any visits back to your
> country of citizenship during the past 10 years (including short stays)?
> Note: If you are applying for a refugee/humanitarian visa you must provide all visits to
> any country other than Australia for the last 30 years (both month and year are required).
> 
> Query --> I have traveled a lot in last 10 years. Around 50-60 times.
> All were company related and all were for couple of weeks.
> 
> I don't have hotel stay details. Even very difficult to get the duration of stay from
> immigration stamp.There is no chronological order
> 
> I have scanned all the stamp pages of my passport.
> Please suggest if any easy way out of this issue.
> 
> 
> Rgds
> JC


There are no standard answers. This is what I did:

4. Entered: "Never traveled to Australia"
11. Entered details of expired passports
45. I entered all the overseas travel details. There's no field to enter hotel details. I guess, you need to fill up all the travel details for last 10 years. 
Start with immigration stamps and write (row-wise) departure and arrival dates and country details in MS Excel. After that put them in chronological order. Then enter the details in Form 80. It appears very difficult to start with. But once you start to work on it, it appears easier. You would be done in a couple of hours.

Hope this helps!


----------



## RPsunny

jeevan00 said:


> hi
> I do have the same situation. I have applied for 190 visa on 12 nov 2013,but no markable changes other than documents status change( to received). what does it mean?
> I am due for medicals, as I did my medicals for456 visa in dec 2012.
> 
> I think these medicals will not be enough for this 190 subclass and CO may advice for another medicals.
> 
> what is ur opinons?
> 
> please share ur ideas......................:fingerscrossed:


Go to health check up link on immi website. Selct country and city. Call up hospital mentined and tell them u TRN no. I they have information regarding the tet yjen I think u should go n do it. I hink this should help is to expedite the process


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> There are no standard answers. This is what I did:
> 
> 4. Entered: "Never traveled to Australia"
> 11. Entered details of expired passports
> 45. I entered all the overseas travel details. There's no field to enter hotel details. I guess, you need to fill up all the travel details for last 10 years.
> Start with immigration stamps and write (row-wise) departure and arrival dates and country details in MS Excel. After that put them in chronological order. Then enter the details in Form 80. It appears very difficult to start with. But once you start to work on it, it appears easier. You would be done in a couple of hours.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Panko,

I didnt give my expired passport details. Is it mandatory??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## suman.cuet

Panko said:


> There are no standard answers. This is what I did:
> 
> 4. Entered: "Never traveled to Australia"
> 11. Entered details of expired passports
> 45. I entered all the overseas travel details. There's no field to enter hotel details. I guess, you need to fill up all the travel details for last 10 years.
> Start with immigration stamps and write (row-wise) departure and arrival dates and country details in MS Excel. After that put them in chronological order. Then enter the details in Form 80. It appears very difficult to start with. But once you start to work on it, it appears easier. You would be done in a couple of hours.
> 
> Hope this helps!


mistakenly I didn't enter old passport details in line no. 11.
Is it require to resend by putting expired PP details??


----------



## jre05

snarayan said:


> Mate, Don't worry! The delay is only because of the Christmas season. You should have already been assigned a case officer who would have gone on leave during Christmas. I think you will here from your CO next week.


Yes Narayan is All CO/Process's supervisor who sets the processes, he knows that you are assigned CO, but don't want to tell it directly  and being with simplicity, he don't tell directly as none knows he works for DIBP  So be happy Naureen :yo: you get the grant soon  

Hehe, hey my friend Narayan  :behindsofa: I am sweet  just being a banter, nicely humorous honestly, don't mistake me at all  :confused2: I am really so sweet by heart    

Sorry if any word above was sounding irritating.hurting, I never mean anything offending or any other meaning, just being so friendly :yo:

Narayan, I like you :hug:


----------



## jre05

naur33n said:


> Nope. My agent says that we will get them done when the CO is assigned. it's just the way they roll. And I haven't heard from my agent yet which means no CO yet


Hello Naureen,

That's really sad that your agent wants to get CO assigned and then only let you do medicals/PCC 

Well don't worry you get CO and grant in no time soon :yo:


----------



## jpspringall

Well that's me done for now:

2013-12-14 EOI
2013-12-16 Invited
2013-12-16 Lodged
2013-12-21 Medical
2013-01-03 PCC Check

Now the waiting for CO begins!!

James


----------



## tarangoyal

Lets hope for a rain of grants on monday


----------



## anthoney

ku_ind said:


> Friends
> 
> I have received my grant just now...very happy.... The co scared me yesterday that my application is gone for verification... But thanks Allah I have finally received the best gift so far...
> 
> Aamir


Good news in this new year..Many Congratulations buddy


----------



## SAMD_Oz

suman.cuet said:


> mistakenly I didn't enter old passport details in line no. 11.
> Is it require to resend by putting expired PP details??


Yes, you havd to give all passport details no matter expired or lost. 

Havd you lodged your apllication?


----------



## Sai2Aus

I didnt give my expired passport details in form 80 for question 11. Is it mandatory?? 

i have submitted my form 80.. 

someone help me please..


----------



## suman.cuet

SAMD_Oz said:


> Yes, you havd to give all passport details no matter expired or lost.
> 
> Havd you lodged your apllication?


Yes bro, form 80 was sent by mail to team13 on 5th dec as they requested.


----------



## simmi_mahmud

ku_ind said:


> Friends
> 
> I have received my grant just now...very happy.... The co scared me yesterday that my application is gone for verification... But thanks Allah I have finally received the best gift so far...
> 
> 
> Aamir



Its happy indeed to see that COs have started working after Looon....g Holiday. 

I am the most waited applicant of 190 subclass may be in this forum. Coz my Vetassess took 14 months (applied on Dec/12) to complete on last February/13. many time was killed by my agent also. They are fast enough to get my payments but loose enough to send my docs to their Sydney office!!! Payments also got higher largely by this time. 

Now My Application status looks the same since 13Dec. My Additional document (Bank statement) still shows requested. Only Allah Knows how much nervous I am and only He can rescue me.. May Allah Bless us all!!


----------



## jeevan00

no grants and CO allocation for 190 subclass.why so?
Have any of the190 applicant granted their visa in December?
I am nervous about this trend.:scared:

when DIBP is back on track,will they consider 190 applicants like me?:fingerscrossed:

No CO,No medical,applied on 12 nov.


----------



## whatdoumean

Sai2Aus said:


> I didnt give my expired passport details in form 80 for question 11. Is it mandatory??
> 
> i have submitted my form 80..
> 
> someone help me please..


I don't think this should be a problem. Don't worry. 

Just to play safe - re-upload form 80 with the expired passport details. In the description provide an explanation on why you re-uploaded the form. If possible attach an additional letter to the new form 80 PDF. I am assuming you kept a copy of the original form 80 you filled....


----------



## whatdoumean

jeevan00 said:


> no grants and CO allocation for 190 subclass.why so?
> Have any of the190 applicant granted their visa in December?
> I am nervous about this trend.:scared:
> 
> when DIBP is back on track,will they consider 190 applicants like me?:fingerscrossed:
> 
> No CO,No medical,applied on 12 nov.


Per the new updates, CO's take up to 7 weeks to be allocated. Note that weekends, and public holidays are not included in that duration. 

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

the DIBP was closed for about 4 days (25,26, 27) and January 1 over the holiday season. It is possible that individual CO's may have taken time-off. In any case all folks are getting back to work on the 6th. 

I can understand your anxiety - but, please be patient....


----------



## SAMD_Oz

suman.cuet said:


> Yes bro, form 80 was sent by mail to team13 on 5th dec as they requested.





Sai2Aus said:


> I didnt give my expired passport details in form 80 for question 11. Is it mandatory??
> 
> i have submitted my form 80..
> 
> someone help me please..





whatdoumean said:


> I don't think this should be a problem. Don't worry.
> 
> Just to play safe - re-upload form 80 with the expired passport details. In the description provide an explanation on why you re-uploaded the form. If possible attach an additional letter to the new form 80 PDF. I am assuming you kept a copy of the original form 80 you filled....


Ok then... Nothing to worry. Like whatdoumean said above, Try to re-upload your Form 80 with all the changes and explain why you upload again on the remark column. Also, draft a letter, why your are re-uploading the Form-80. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Panko,
> 
> I didnt give my expired passport details. Is it mandatory??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


I am not sure. But they had clearly asked in question that:

"Do you currently have or have you ever had , other passport / travel documents not already shown in question 1"

Since I had an expired passport with me, I mentioned its details.


----------



## Panko

suman.cuet said:


> mistakenly I didn't enter old passport details in line no. 11.
> Is it require to resend by putting expired PP details??


 I am not quite sure. Though, personally I don't think it as a major issue, since old passport number is mentioned on the current passport.

Also, there should be no harm in emailing updated form to CO, mentioning the additions.


----------



## Panko

jeevan00 said:


> no grants and CO allocation for 190 subclass.why so?
> Have any of the190 applicant granted their visa in December?


I know at least one person on this forum who was granted 190 in December. So chill!


----------



## Sai2Aus

whatdoumean said:


> I don't think this should be a problem. Don't worry.
> 
> Just to play safe - re-upload form 80 with the expired passport details. In the description provide an explanation on why you re-uploaded the form. If possible attach an additional letter to the new form 80 PDF. I am assuming you kept a copy of the original form 80 you filled....





SAMD_Oz said:


> Ok then... Nothing to worry. Like whatdoumean said above, Try to re-upload your Form 80 with all the changes and explain why you upload again on the remark column. Also, draft a letter, why your are re-uploading the Form-80.
> 
> Hope this helps!





Panko said:


> I am not sure. But they had clearly asked in question that:
> 
> "Do you currently have or have you ever had , other passport / travel documents not already shown in question 1"
> 
> Since I had an expired passport with me, I mentioned its details.


thanks Samd,whatdoumean and Panko. Will do the same.. 

I will draft a letter and attach in the same category under character eveidence of?


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

I have applied my visa on 6th. dec,13.....when can i expect CO allocation.

I heard that 489 is first priority processing.....how long it take to get grant...any idea...

Any one got CO allocation who applied on or after 6 th dec ....

AMIT


----------



## Sai2Aus

Also should we upload the old passport copy anywhere?


----------



## peanut48

Sai2Aus said:


> Also should we upload the old passport copy anywhere?


Only if you have previous australian visas on your old passport then submit old passport front and back pages along with visa pages. Otherwise you only need to mention the old passport details in Form 80.


----------



## Sai2Aus

peanut48 said:


> Only if you have previous australian visas on your old passport then submit old passport front and back pages along with visa pages. Otherwise you only need to mention the old passport details in Form 80.


Thanks peanut. I dont have any visa in my old passport. So no worries about this. 

But i have not mentioned the old passport details in form 80. Have to submit a new one


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Also should we upload the old passport copy anywhere?


Since your your old passport number is mentioned in the renewed one, there should be no need to do it unless asked explicitly


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Alhamdulillah! My VAC2 payment invoice reached just now from CO. Cant express how much tensed I am!!


----------



## ku_ind

simmi_mahmud said:


> Its happy indeed to see that COs have started working after Looon....g Holiday.
> 
> I am the most waited applicant of 190 subclass may be in this forum. Coz my Vetassess took 14 months (applied on Dec/12) to complete on last February/13. many time was killed by my agent also. They are fast enough to get my payments but loose enough to send my docs to their Sydney office!!! Payments also got higher largely by this time.
> 
> Now My Application status looks the same since 13Dec. My Additional document (Bank statement) still shows requested. Only Allah Knows how much nervous I am and only He can rescue me.. May Allah Bless us all!!


Inshallah... U shall have a grant soon... Be proactive and get all the documents in place... Better late than never...


----------



## Panko

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Any one got CO allocation who applied on or after 6 th dec ....
> 
> AMIT


We all are in queue. CO allocation shall commence from Monday (Jan 06). Let's hope for the quick allocation.

 However, I won't mind if CO is allocated today.


----------



## 2013

Panko said:


> We all are in queue. CO allocation shall commence from Monday (Jan 06). Let's hope for the quick allocation.
> 
> However, I won't mind if CO is allocated today.


Same here...!! Waiting... One month now..


----------



## cyberkidpk

Lodged on 31st october and its 9 wweeks noww
Still no CO.... All docs front loaded

would call on monday....


----------



## tarangoyal

simmi_mahmud said:


> Its happy indeed to see that COs have started working after Looon....g Holiday.
> 
> I am the most waited applicant of 190 subclass may be in this forum. Coz my Vetassess took 14 months (applied on Dec/12) to complete on last February/13. many time was killed by my agent also. They are fast enough to get my payments but loose enough to send my docs to their Sydney office!!! Payments also got higher largely by this time.
> 
> Now My Application status looks the same since 13Dec. My Additional document (Bank statement) still shows requested. Only Allah Knows how much nervous I am and only He can rescue me.. May Allah Bless us all!!


haa haa.. do you think they actually send the documents to their sydney office ? :hat:

what is the use of uploading scanned documents then?

Buddy, request them for courier tracking of the past mails to sydney... that will clarify everything.. they will refuse as they have not sent anything.. uke:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

cyberkidpk said:


> Lodged on 31st october and its 9 wweeks noww
> Still no CO.... All docs front loaded
> 
> would call on monday....


Then its going to be a direct grant...! 👍


----------



## jpspringall

SAMD_Oz said:


> Then its going to be a direct grant...! &#55357;&#56397;


Can I ask...What is a direct grant?

James


----------



## peanut48

jpspringall said:


> Can I ask...What is a direct grant?
> 
> James


When you have uploaded all the documents, PCC, Medicals and Form 80 etc and the CO does not need to contact you for any further documentation and is able to make a positive decision on the application directly is known as a direct grant.


----------



## vijay_239939

jpspringall said:


> Can I ask...What is a direct grant?
> 
> James


You would get the grant without any communication from CO ,just one day grant letter would be in your inbox


----------



## naur33n

jre05 said:


> Hello Naureen,
> 
> That's really sad that your agent wants to get CO assigned and then only let you do medicals/PCC
> 
> Well don't worry you get CO and grant in no time soon :yo:


Yes ! I have high hopes. Expecting a grant early March  fingers crossed!!! This waiting is just killing me! First the ACS then NSW sponsorship ughh now CO  at least if I had my PCC and meds done there would have been hopes of a quicker grant. Any way lets see. All the best to everyone


----------



## simmi_mahmud

please friends tell me.... I have asked for VAC2 payment. Can I accept it as sign of pre-grant? i am gonna pay this next monday.


----------



## mithu93ku

simmi_mahmud said:


> please friends tell me.... I have asked for VAC2 payment. Can I accept it as sign of pre-grant? i am gonna pay this next monday.


After VAC2 DIBP takes no time to give a grant! So, you are on the way of your Golden e-mail. Congrats !


----------



## manjeetsingh.04

Hi All,

I have a quick question, I have recently changed my job in Nov-13. My skill assessment by Vetassess has been done from Jan-2007 till Jul-2013 and I have the reference letter for all my earlier companies except the current one. Now while applying for my Visa, should I mention my current company details as well since it will be difficult for me to the reference letter from this company as I have recently joined here.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

mithu93ku said:


> After VAC2 DIBP takes no time to give a grant! So, you are on the way of your Golden e-mail. Congrats !


what is vac2 payment ? don't we all pay money for visa like 3500$ ?


----------



## BasCW

simmi_mahmud said:


> please friends tell me.... I have asked for VAC2 payment. Can I accept it as sign of pre-grant? i am gonna pay this next monday.


Is VAC 2 payment for spouse english? 
Like someone else said in the forum, I dont know what it is.
By the way what are the initials of your CO? 
Mine is RF...my lodgment date and CO allocation date is similar to yours.


----------



## pink7231

Hi,
I have a question regarding the document required for visa 189. I m primary applicant and my wife's surname changed after marriage. I have marriage certificate and her passport with changed surname.
I am in Australia , what other document required to prove her surname is changed after marriage?
there is an item in 189 visa check list that we need to provide document for any name change?
Thanks in advance for you help and expert advise.


----------



## pink7231

Hi Amanda,
I have similar situation. I m collecting all the documents which required for visa 189.
I have a question regarding the document required for visa 189. I m primary applicant and my wife's surname changed after marriage. I have marriage certificate and her passport with changed surname.
I am in Australia , what other document required to prove her surname is changed after marriage?

Could you pls help , being in Australia what proof can be given for this?
Thanks,




amandawilliams said:


> I havnt received many responses on this. Pls guide if someone had faced similar situation:
> 
> My PCC has been issued with my married name, however the CO has asked that the PCC should also list out my maiden name (along with current name) and has asked me to get a new PCC done.
> 
> I visited the Passport office today but they say that the PCC is given in a standard format and that they mention only the current name which is listed in my current passport on the PCC report, so I don't know what I need to do now.
> 
> Can someone please let me know if they had similar issue. Need help from you guys on this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


----------



## SAMD_Oz

naur33n said:


> Nope. My agent says that we will get them done when the CO is assigned. it's just the way they roll. And I haven't heard from my agent yet which means no CO yet


My situation is same as yours too....! 

They told me that it will delay the process and even the website stated so... Also, I need a letter from CO for my PCC as I need to get those in S'pore and Indian High Com. So I have to wait 😌


----------



## doublecheeseburger

@rahulreshu,
thanks for letting me know man, I guess I have to take the IELTS again and hopefully this time would score more than 7.5

Also, do you know how much time does the ACS take for evaluating my file ?

thanks


----------



## olways

pink7231 said:


> Hi,
> I have a question regarding the document required for visa 189. I m primary applicant and my wife's surname changed after marriage. I have marriage certificate and her passport with changed surname.
> I am in Australia , what other document required to prove her surname is changed after marriage?
> there is an item in 189 visa check list that we need to provide document for any name change?
> Thanks in advance for you help and expert advise.


Hi. Usually the marriage certificate includes the maiden name and the name given after the marriage. Thus, this certificate itself is enough to proof that the name has been changed. You do not require to produce any other documentations.


----------



## mithu93ku

King_of_the_ring said:


> what is vac2 payment ? don't we all pay money for visa like 3500$ ?


VAC2 (The 2nd Visa Application Charge amount) is for spouse's english language requirements. If your spouse unable to provide IELTS score 4.5 overall or english proficiency certificates, you would ask to pay VAC2.


----------



## olways

BasCW said:


> Is VAC 2 payment for spouse english?
> Like someone else said in the forum, I dont know what it is.
> By the way what are the initials of your CO?
> Mine is RF...my lodgment date and CO allocation date is similar to yours.


2nd visa application charge or VAC2 is asked only when all the other conditions met. In other words, it is an indication that your case is ready to be finalized. It takes very little time to get your grant after the payment has been successfully made. However, there are cases where people were instructed to wait a bit more for the finalization of other routine checks.


----------



## rahulreshu

Mine took just over 3 months. So, I would guess that would be the minimum time now. Realistically, you should expect it to take anywhere between 3-4 months, however, I did notice 1 person's signature mention that his took around a month and he filed for ACS after me.


----------



## pink7231

olways said:


> Hi. Usually the marriage certificate includes the maiden name and the name given after the marriage. Thus, this certificate itself is enough to proof that the name has been changed. You do not require to produce any other documentations.


Thanks for your valuable information but my marriage certificate does not include her Previous Surname.Her father's name included in that but her father's and her's does not have same surname.
So does that document sufficient or do i need to get anymore document?
Thanks alot


----------



## King_of_the_ring

mithu 

NO WIFE HERE   buhahaha


----------



## mithu93ku

King_of_the_ring said:


> mithu
> 
> NO WIFE HERE   buhahaha


Dont say NO GF! Ha ha ha!


----------



## King_of_the_ring

SADLY NO  .. planning to make ONE after migration ha ha ha ha


----------



## mithu93ku

King_of_the_ring said:


> SADLY NO  .. planning to make ONE after migration ha ha ha ha


Poor King_of_the_ring!


----------



## olways

pink7231 said:


> Thanks for your valuable information but my marriage certificate does not include her Previous Surname.Her father's name included in that but her father's and her's does not have same surname.
> So does that document sufficient or do i need to get anymore document?
> Thanks alot


Do you have any other document where both surnames are listed together? For instance, some countries issue PCC with both names on it. I personally think you can ask your CO to refer to that document if such need arises. Otherwise, he/she will not even ask you to provide such evidence.


----------



## praveenreddy

Hello Friends it's been so long participated in the forum. Anybody from Team2 Adelaide with CO RL waiting from long time like me....


----------



## ScarDeejay

Hi mate i'm from Cameroon and i will be in Australia with a 416 visa for an internship.
I would like to know if i can apply later on for the 190 or 189 visa. so far i have:

Age: 30 points

Qualifications [bachelor's honours degree and a Master of Science (MSc) from the UK]: 15 points

Total : 45 points

I don't have any Work experience in my field so, what other option do i have to get to 60 points.

I was also thinking of applying for the 476 visa but apparently i have to be outside Australia when i launch the application and i did the IELTS last month and scored really low: L:6.5, R:7, W:5.5, S:8 overall 7. So guys i'm really desperate here any advise would be appreciate.


----------



## pakiapplicant123

It seems that DIAC is back to work. What should I do about my case. The CO asked for salary related documents which i gave long time back. Should I email or call or just wait? I sent salary docs on November 23rd. No comunicatuon since then. Adelaidr team also pointed out some deficiencies in forms & 1221 which were resubmitted on Dec 9.


----------



## mohit2903

praveenreddy said:


> Hello Friends it's been so long participated in the forum. Anybody from Team2 Adelaide with CO RL waiting from long time like me....


Hi Praveen, my CO also from team 2 Adeliate with initails RF and waiting...


----------



## GSingh08

Hi Guys,

I have a question, i am working for serviced apartment company as operations manager for last 2 years and have 6 years of experience as Duty Manager in 5 star hotels my current responsibilities matches the responsibilities specified in Hotel or Motel Manager profile. I have applied for same category for assessment with Vetassess.Will they create any issue even if i am no more working with hotel industry but still Apartment business is a part of hospitality industry.Bit Worried


----------



## pink7231

olways said:


> Do you have any other document where both surnames are listed together? For instance, some countries issue PCC with both names on it. I personally think you can ask your CO to refer to that document if such need arises. Otherwise, he/she will not even ask you to provide such evidence.


I dont have any document in which her both the Name mentioned 
I am hoping marriage certificate should be fine.
Is there any document we can prepare or any declaration we can do instead ? 
Thanks


----------



## mohkam

ScarDeejay said:


> Hi mate i'm from Cameroon and i will be in Australia with a 416 visa for an internship.
> I would like to know if i can apply later on for the 190 or 189 visa. so far i have:
> 
> Age: 30 points
> 
> Qualifications [bachelor's honours degree and a Master of Science (MSc) from the UK]: 15 points
> 
> Total : 45 points
> 
> I don't have any Work experience in my field so, what other option do i have to get to 60 points.
> 
> I was also thinking of applying for the 476 visa but apparently i have to be outside Australia when i launch the application and i did the IELTS last month and scored really low: L:6.5, R:7, W:5.5, S:8 overall 7. So guys i'm really desperate here any advise would be appreciate.


Welcome to Australia... 
I see your IELTS score is not that bad... Just practice more for writing and you can easily get a minimum band of 7 which means 10 more points... So you may have a total of 55 points which makes you eligible for 190 visa if your occupation is there in one of the states lists. 

476 visa is for freshly graduate engineers to get more work experience in Australia... I don't have more information about it...


----------



## Panko

pink7231 said:


> Thanks for your valuable information but my marriage certificate does not include her Previous Surname.Her father's name included in that but her father's and her's does not have same surname.
> So does that document sufficient or do i need to get anymore document?
> Thanks alot


Why don't you get a marriage affidavit done from any notary. They do have standard formats.


----------



## tarangoyal

praveenreddy said:


> Hello Friends it's been so long participated in the forum. Anybody from Team2 Adelaide with CO RL waiting from long time like me....


Same Team... CO : LE

We should write a mail to the managers of the team. They should write it down for their annual performance :biggrin1; :dance:


----------



## 0z_dream

SAMD_Oz said:


> My situation is same as yours too....!
> 
> They told me that it will delay the process and even the website stated so... Also, I need a letter from CO for my PCC as I need to get those in S'pore and Indian High Com. So I have to wait &#55357;&#56844;


Me too, my agent told me to wait for co


----------



## sgn1982

Hi All, 

I would like to get advice from seniors.

My situation, i am holding invite to apply for 190 visa under WA state. I need to claim 8+years experience in order to achieve 60 points also has declared on EOI.

In my first experience i only have detailed reference letter, relieving letter, salary certificate and few pay slips. But my worry is i dont have bank statements, tax letters or pf statements.

Seniors pls advise me whether the above is enough for overseas experience evidence?? 

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## praveenreddy

mithu93ku said:


> Poor King_of_the_ring!



Hi Mithu how are you i have sent PM pls check.


----------



## mithu93ku

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Mithu how are you i have sent PM pls check.


Please submit your query here so that others expat can share their experiences! :yo:


----------



## pink7231

Panko said:


> Why don't you get a marriage affidavit done from any notary. They do have standard formats.


Hi Panko,
I am in Sydney so do not know what is the process to get affidavit?
Thanks


----------



## Sazzad H

praveenreddy said:


> Hi Mithu how are you i have sent PM pls check.


Dear Praveen,

My CO is RL from Team 2. See my timeline , I am waiting since oct 13. Team 2 is the slowest team of all. Crossing my finger that hopefully will get a news this week. Mithu bro also predicted my grant this week. Lets see.


----------



## ali.sajid

update below list guys.. is there any new CO allocations ?

aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
samkalu-------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013
Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----


----------



## 2013

ali.sajid said:


> update below list guys.. is there any new CO allocations ?
> 
> aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
> vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
> samkalu-------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013
> Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
> rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
> cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
> Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
> PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
> ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
> Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
> rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
> jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
> 2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
> jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
> 0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
> sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
> BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
> Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----


May be from tomorrow onwards, we might see some quick updates 
Grants... allocations....


----------



## decipline

hello friends

its very relieving to hear all Teams are back to work now. 
I hope ACT people also returned back and gives fast results.

any one who receives ACT momination, please share here.

who was the last one to receive ACT nomination? which date he applied ?
please share time line.

what i understand from their website they were on holiday for only 3 days (25, 26 & 1)
if we count only 3 holidays than its still relieving but if its holiday of 2 weeks than really tensed for still long wait.

cheers..


----------



## batels

*There are slower teams*



Sazzad H said:


> Dear Praveen,
> 
> My CO is RL from Team 2. See my timeline , I am waiting since oct 13. Team 2 is the slowest team of all. Crossing my finger that hopefully will get a news this week. Mithu bro also predicted my grant this week. Lets see.


I'm also still waiting.. (patiently till two weeks ago )


----------



## just-curious

sgn1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to get advice from seniors.
> 
> My situation, i am holding invite to apply for 190 visa under WA state. I need to claim 8+years experience in order to achieve 60 points also has declared on EOI.
> 
> In my first experience i only have detailed reference letter, relieving letter, salary certificate and few pay slips. But my worry is i dont have bank statements, tax letters or pf statements.
> 
> Seniors pls advise me whether the above is enough for overseas experience evidence??
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


Hi ,

In all likelihood this should be enough. Basically the CO needs to be convinced about the genuineness of your claims from the docs. But if in doubt he/she may ask for more which may happen in rare cases.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## IAA81

*Time lines*

aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
samkalu-------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013
Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----
IAA81 --------------- Subclass 190 ----------- Visa App Lodge 11/12/13---- CO hoto: GRANT


----------



## sgn1982

just-curious said:


> Hi ,
> 
> In all likelihood this should be enough. Basically the CO needs to be convinced about the genuineness of your claims from the docs. But if in doubt he/she may ask for more which may happen in rare cases.
> 
> Cheers
> J-C



Thank you J-C for your answer!!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## SAMD_Oz

*Timelines*

aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
samkalu-------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013
Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----
IAA81 --------------- Subclass 190 ----------- Visa App Lodge 11/12/13---- CO hoto: GRANT 
SAMD_Oz ---------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------Visa Lodged 16/12/13


----------



## peanut48

The work week is here. Today, my medicals status from "no health examinations required...." changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

I'm assuming either it is a system glitch or my medicals have been referred which could mean further delays!


----------



## olways

Morning All!
Do we have any grants for today?


----------



## tarangoyal

Looks like they need to wake up for grants now


----------



## jeevan00

Hey friends....................No grants today?


----------



## BasCW

jeevan00 said:


> Hey friends....................No grants today?


Seems like a dry day today.

Most of the grantees seem to have received their golden email before noon AEDT.

Fingers Crossed for everybody!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jeevan00

I usually check expat forum soon after checking my mailbox..........if I see no grants on this forum,i will be little worried.

my friends please update ur visa status..........................


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi All,

Will someone help me understand why the medicals get referred? in what circumstance will our medicals get referred? 

thanks in advance..


----------



## peanut48

peanut48 said:


> The work week is here. Today, my medicals status from "no health examinations required...." changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> I'm assuming either it is a system glitch or my medicals have been referred which could mean further delays!


It was a system glitch...now its back to no health examinations


----------



## deepajose

sgn1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to get advice from seniors.
> 
> My situation, i am holding invite to apply for 190 visa under WA state. I need to claim 8+years experience in order to achieve 60 points also has declared on EOI.
> 
> In my first experience i only have detailed reference letter, relieving letter, salary certificate and few pay slips. But my worry is i dont have bank statements, tax letters or pf statements.
> 
> Seniors pls advise me whether the above is enough for overseas experience evidence??
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


For tax related docs, you can get it online provided you have a pan number.. just try in like that..


----------



## 0z_dream

SAMD_Oz said:


> aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
> vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
> samkalu-------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013
> Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
> rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
> cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
> Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
> PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
> ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
> Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
> rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
> jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
> 2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
> jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
> 0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
> sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
> BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
> Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----
> IAA81 --------------- Subclass 190 ----------- Visa App Lodge 11/12/13---- CO hoto: GRANT
> SAMD_Oz ---------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------Visa Lodged 16/12/13


Any CO allocation ..?


----------



## saurabh_mgm

Hi,
I have doubt about medical Got med done on 4th Dec. Just checked it is saying referred for one test while for the others the status is still Required.

Referred is appearing for me and my wife. 

What to infer here. Hope this is different from the one where application is sent for medical reference and takes 3 months.


----------



## bharadwajsvr

Hi guys,
This is Shiva. New to expat forum. 
We have applied for a 190 to WA. Looking forward to get an update from the Immi like most of you here. 

190 Lodged - 5th Dec, 2013
All docs submitted - 5th Dec,6 2013
Gave medicals on the 4th Dec, 2013


----------



## peanut48

saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi,
> I have doubt about medical Got med done on 4th Dec. Just checked it is saying referred for one test while for the others the status is still Required.
> 
> Referred is appearing for me and my wife.
> 
> What to infer here. Hope this is different from the one where application is sent for medical reference and takes 3 months.


It means your clinic still hasn't uploaded the results. Read the information sheet again, it will state it has not been submitted to DIBP. Call the clinic and find out the status.


----------



## peanut48

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Will someone help me understand why the medicals get referred? in what circumstance will our medicals get referred?
> 
> thanks in advance..


The medicals are graded as grade A or B. grade A gets auto cleared and grade B gets referred. Go through merged medicals thread, it has enough information to your question.


----------



## peanut48

bharadwajsvr said:


> Hi guys,
> This is Shiva. New to expat forum.
> We have applied for a 190 to WA. Looking forward to get an update from the Immi like most of you here.
> 
> 190 Lodged - 5th Dec, 2013
> All docs submitted - 5th Dec,6 2013
> Gave medicals on the 4th Dec, 2013


Welcome Shiva...kindly add your details to the google doc spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aqkq72KpK5andGJ2Yk9sNEZiT2ZjV2tvd2FmYVBsbHc&usp=sharing


----------



## G D SINGH

BasCW said:


> Seems like a dry day today.
> 
> Most of the grantees seem to have received their golden email before noon AEDT.
> 
> Fingers Crossed for everybody!:fingerscrossed:


The week just started folks...!

Grants will be raining all around in the new year that just started...!

Regds
GD


----------



## anhalim

Guys, 
Since holidays are over and last Friday we have seen 3 grants.
Am assuming all COs must be back now and we should start getting grants from today.
Let's hope for at least 15 Grants by end of this Friday.


----------



## Panko

Any CO allocations today???
Another day gone by! Now hoping for a better(!) tomorrow!


----------



## bharadwajsvr

whats the code mentioned in the database?


----------



## peanut48

bharadwajsvr said:


> whats the code mentioned in the database?


your occupation code


----------



## saurabh_mgm

peanut48 said:


> It means your clinic still hasn't uploaded the results. Read the information sheet again, it will state it has not been submitted to DIBP. Call the clinic and find out the status.


Thanks a ton for the valuable info.


----------



## saurabh_mgm

peanut48 said:


> The medicals are graded as grade A or B. grade A gets auto cleared and grade B gets referred. Go through merged medicals thread, it has enough information to your question.


Please share the link to medical thread.

Sorry for botheration.


----------



## amitso

Hi All,

There are few people who are waiting from last 6 months for the grant. What we have observed is NSW state sponsored and with 2613 occupation applicants are among them mostly.

Do you guys think that DIAC is holding this category?

I have stated one thread to track these applications. Even in the excel sheet I can see many NSW+2613 applications waiting.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nsw-ss-people-2613-waiting-last-6-months.html

What is your opinion on this?

I have dropped an email to my CO asking for the status last week and waiting for the reply.

Thanks in advance,

Amit


----------



## peanut48

saurabh_mgm said:


> Please share the link to medical thread.
> 
> Sorry for botheration.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/104286-merged-medicals-questions-632.html


----------



## peanut48

saurabh_mgm said:


> Thanks a ton for the valuable info.


No problem. I had the exact same status as yours, I had to contact the clinic then they uploaded the results and the status next to the tests changed to completed and submitted to DIBP.


----------



## bharadwajsvr

Thanks a lot!


----------



## kingjkraal

SAMD_Oz said:


> aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
> vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
> samkalu-------------------------------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013
> Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
> rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
> cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
> Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
> PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
> ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
> Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
> rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
> jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
> 2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
> jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
> 0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
> sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
> BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
> Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----
> IAA81 --------------- Subclass 190 ----------- Visa App Lodge 11/12/13---- CO hoto: GRANT
> Kingjkraal------------Subclass 190 ------------Visa App Lodge 29 Nov 2013---- CO: ??? ------GRANT: Waiting
> SAMD_Oz ---------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------Visa Lodged 16/12/13



Hi guys, i added myself in the list.

thanks.


----------



## expat2aus

Hi all vats the number to contact DIBP directly in order to check the status of our visa application???


----------



## Varun Anand

Hi,I submitted all docs on 15th Dec-13.as per consultant,the visa status says processing.They would b working by 13th Jan-13.pls let me know if anyone gets grant for 2613.......


----------



## Panko

Does the status of 'Required/Recommended' documents necessarily changes to 'downloaded, finalized, etc.?
Or are there cases, where the status of documents was 'Required/Recommended' even after the visa grant?


----------



## saurabh_mgm

Panko said:


> Does the status of 'Required/Recommended' documents necessarily changes to 'downloaded, finalized, etc.?
> Or are there cases, where the status of documents was 'Required/Recommended' even after the visa grant?


Hi,
For me the status is always Required/Requested.
I got my CO assigned on 19th Dec and he has requested additional docs the same day.

The status for the docs asked by CO is Requested others are all Required.

I hope once he starts working on it, status will change. Currently he might have validated the docs and yet to scrutinize.


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> Its almost one month after lodged...!!
> All hopes in the next week now....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


We have almost same timelines.


----------



## Panko

Thanks buddy! Hope you get your grant soon!


----------



## salfons

Hi all,

I've updated my details on google. For me, all doc status changed to be Received today. Hope that helps


----------



## salfons

Hello all,

MY docs status changed from Required/Recommended to Received...Does this mean that a CO is allocated ??


----------



## jayptl

Today status changed from Required to Received?? but didnt get any email from CO


----------



## Panko

jayptl said:


> Today status changed from Required to Received?? but didnt get any email from CO





salfons said:


> Hello all,
> MY docs status changed from Required/Recommended to Received...Does this mean that a CO is allocated ??


Great! It appears that you both have got the CO.


----------



## n.sh

BTW, how much time does 190 subclass take after the application is lodged?


----------



## Panko

Panko said:


> Great! It appears that you both have got the CO.


Just checked in my login. Even, my docs status is changed to 'Received'.
Some action at last!


----------



## Panko

Documents status in my login has changed from 'Required' to 'Received'. I guess I might have been allocated the CO (just a guess though!).
Please check if it's the same with you. 'Coz the status has changed for a couple of other applicants too.


----------



## 0z_dream

panko, is it happened today i mean status changes.


Panko said:


> Documents status in my login has changed from 'Required' to 'Received'. I guess I might have been allocated the CO (just a guess though!).
> Please check if it's the same with you. 'Coz the status has changed for a couple of other applicants too.


----------



## yangxh7

Hi guys,

Today, my document status has been changed from "required" to "received".

Cheers,
yangxh7


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> panko, is it happened today i mean status changes.


Yeah...the status changed today itself!


----------



## 0z_dream

ok now i need to beg to my agent to knw any such changes happened to me or not


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> Just checked in my login. Even, my docs status is changed to 'Received'.
> Some action at last!


Good to hear this.. every status change is heaven isnt it???

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## yangxh7

My document status changed to "received" today as well.


----------



## bliss

Panko said:


> Just checked in my login. Even, my docs status is changed to 'Received'.
> Some action at last!



Just checked mine also changed to Received  :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sai2Aus

peanut48 said:


> The medicals are graded as grade A or B. grade A gets auto cleared and grade B gets referred. Go through merged medicals thread, it has enough information to your question.


Thanks for the clarification. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## bliss

yangxh7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today, my document status has been changed from "required" to "received".
> 
> Cheers,
> yangxh7



Same ! mine also showing received :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Today I paid my VAC2 payment. From previous replies from friends in this forum I hv known that they dont take time after Grant. But My agent says that, my payment duration was given 70 days instead of usual 28 days. So, I hv to wait at least 60 days for visa!!!! grrrrrrr.....

Does anyone have any idea or previous experience like this?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

yangxh7 said:


> My document status changed to "received" today as well.


You got any email or checked in immi account ?

I am trying to access my account but there is some problem with website.


----------



## peanut48

Hurrrayyy!!!! Even mine is shown as received.....woohoo...looks like we all are in queue for CO allocation or direct grant!!!! I'm beyond excited now......


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Having troubles with online account. Getting below error when I click on TRN in immi account - 

"This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."


----------



## n.sh

Great, its nice to see that the clock is ticking....

:tea:



peanut48 said:


> Hurrrayyy!!!! Even mine is shown as received.....woohoo...looks like we all are in queue for CO allocation or direct grant!!!! I'm beyond excited now......


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> Hurrrayyy!!!! Even mine is shown as received.....woohoo...looks like we all are in queue for CO allocation or direct grant!!!! I'm beyond excited now......


Mate! I lodged my application on 30th oct and on 1st nov all docs changed to received.

No updates even from co yet. Don't know what's happening


----------



## peanut48

yangxh7 said:


> My document status changed to "received" today as well.


same here!! :bounce:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Yeah.. mine doc state also changed to "Received" ..

What can we expect next ?


----------



## peanut48

even my documents changed to received today!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

peanut48 said:


> Hurrrayyy!!!! Even mine is shown as received.....woohoo...looks like we all are in queue for CO allocation or direct grant!!!! I'm beyond excited now......


Yeah.. mine doc state also changed to "Received" ..

What can we expect next ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Yeah.. mine doc state also changed to "Received" ..

What can we expect next ?


----------



## 0z_dream

jayptl said:


> Today status changed from Required to Received?? but didnt get any email from CO


Jay ur 189 or 190,


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> Mate! I lodged my application on 30th oct and on 1st nov all docs changed to received.
> 
> No updates even from co yet. Don't know what's happening


You should contact your CO mate, maybe your meds are referred coz that's usually the case for delays.


----------



## simmi_mahmud

oday I paid my VAC2 payment. From previous replies from friends in this forum I hv known that they dont take time after payment. But My agent says that, my payment duration was given 70 days instead of usual 28 days. So, I hv to wait at least 60 days for visa!!!! grrrrrrr.....

Does anyone have any idea or previous experience like this?


----------



## peanut48

Congrats everyone those whose documents have been changed to received. It's lovely that we all are stepping forward together. I sincerely pray we get our CO allocation/grants asap.

I had checked my immiaccount at 4:46pm (AEST) and there was no change so I had left. I came back and saw everyone on the forum sharing their statuses and I had to recheck. Voila! It had changed for me too :bounce:


----------



## vinayapte11

*Guidance needed*

Dear all,
I was allotted a case officer on 6th December 2013. He had asked for certain documents which my agent submitted a few days back around 1st Jan.
Meanwhile I registered on Immi account and got an access to my application.
I guess my agent has sent the details on the email instead of uploading them on the immi aaccount. 
In the immi account I see the documents as requested / recommended and not received.
I am quite sure that my agent would have submitted them if he says so.
But I am confused why my status in immi account doesnt change.

Request you to please guide.

Thank you.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## mohit2903

peanut48 said:


> same here!! :bounce:


Same here, all requested docs status changed to received...


----------



## Sharmaabhi

peanut48 said:


> Congrats everyone those whose documents have been changed to received. It's lovely that we all are stepping forward together. I sincerely pray we get our CO allocation/grants asap.
> 
> I had checked my immiaccount at 4:46pm (AEST) and there was no change so I had left. I came back and saw everyone on the forum sharing their statuses and I had to recheck. Voila! It had changed for me too :bounce:



Hi Peanut,

Please guide me about how to check the status of submitted documents... whether they are received or required??


----------



## 0z_dream

Any 189 applicants who lodged visa after 11th dec, changed the status from required to received ?


----------



## 0z_dream

Any 189 applicants who lodged visa after 11th dec, changed the status from required to received ?


----------



## peanut48

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Peanut,
> 
> Please guide me about how to check the status of submitted documents... whether they are received or required??


If you have access to immiaccount you can view it in your application there.


----------



## n.sh

I cant believe my eyes, even the status of my docs is receiveddddddddddd

I am more shocked than surprised...


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi,

Please guide me about the way to check the status of submitted documents... whether they are received or required??


----------



## adila

do we have to ask our agent to get our immiAcoount trn or what ......
what is the procedure now to see our application lodged. when i enter my TRN it says login failed


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please guide me about the way to check the status of submitted documents... whether they are received or required??


You have to login to immi account and check the doc status. Once you click on the TRN, next page will show status of docs.


----------



## jpspringall

0z_dream said:


> Any 189 applicants who lodged visa after 11th dec, changed the status from required to received ?


Yep, all change this morning gmt time. 

I lodged on 2013-12-16


----------



## adila

i mean how to login t immiAccount i couldn't do it since the system changed
lik i used to do it in the other view but haven't got anything in immiAccount it says login failed 
do we hav to make an account or our info is automatically moved .need help


----------



## n.sh

Same happened with me too,,, i just logged in by being slighly hopeful n to my surprise.. my docs status is received too.. except 1 - which i have uploaded but the status is still required.



peanut48 said:


> Congrats everyone those whose documents have been changed to received. It's lovely that we all are stepping forward together. I sincerely pray we get our CO allocation/grants asap.
> 
> I had checked my immiaccount at 4:46pm (AEST) and there was no change so I had left. I came back and saw everyone on the forum sharing their statuses and I had to recheck. Voila! It had changed for me too :bounce:


----------



## irfan566

For me it also changed to "Received"!! All the best mates!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

adila said:


> i mean how to login t immiAccount i couldn't do it since the system changed
> lik i used to do it in the other view but haven't got anything in immiAccount it says login failed
> do we hav to make an account or our info is automatically moved .need help


You have to create a new account and then import the application. Import Application is shown once you login.


----------



## adila

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You have to create a new account and then import the application. Import Application is shown once you login.


OOOOk 
thanx buddy


----------



## peanut48

Hehehehe...I'm loving the happiness DIBP has spread in our forum....maybe this status change means nothing but its a sign for us all and fills us with hope that our journey is going to come to its fruitful end soon!!

Meanwhile, I request all 190 Dec applicants to please update the google spreadsheet with their document received status date as well.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Yk9sNEZiT2ZjV2tvd2FmYVBsbHc&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## jayptl

my status also received today


----------



## vinayapte11

*Guidance needed*

Dear all,
I was allotted a case officer on 6th December 2013. He had asked for certain documents which my agent submitted a few days back around 1st Jan.
Meanwhile I registered on Immi account and got an access to my application.
I guess my agent has sent the details on the email instead of uploading them on the immi aaccount. 
In the immi account I see the documents as requested / recommended and not received.
I am quite sure that my agent would have submitted them if he says so.
But I am confused why my status in immi account doesnt change.

Request you to please guide.

Thank you.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear all,
> I was allotted a case officer on 6th December 2013. He had asked for certain documents which my agent submitted a few days back around 1st Jan.
> Meanwhile I registered on Immi account and got an access to my application.
> I guess my agent has sent the details on the email instead of uploading them on the immi aaccount.
> In the immi account I see the documents as requested / recommended and not received.
> I am quite sure that my agent would have submitted them if he says so.
> But I am confused why my status in immi account doesnt change.
> 
> Request you to please guide.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Once you check doc status via immi account, below the list of docs to needed, there is list of docs which have been attached to the application. If not, your agent might not uploaded the docs into your application.


----------



## decipline

Hello Friends

Its good to see many of your status changed. A next step towards receipt of the Golden Grant email.

Can anyone suggest, what will be my time line.

I am waiting for my ACT State nomination approval since 18th December. Still not received CO allocation email.

I am getting nervous now. 

ANyone who has received ACT approval or CO allocaiton, please please please share your time lines.

Cheers.....


----------



## Sharmaabhi

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You have to login to immi account and check the doc status. Once you click on the TRN, next page will show status of docs.


Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

But when I login to immi account i.e Electronic Visa application the status shows 

"Not all evidence listed below may be required. Check the attachment checklist for guidance. Any evidence with Progress of 'Required' must also be attached." under next steps of Person 1.

Thus I am not able to trace the point you are referring.

Please guide.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

peanut48 said:


> If you have access to immiaccount you can view it in your application there.



Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

But when I login to immi account i.e Electronic Visa application the status shows 

"Not all evidence listed below may be required. Check the attachment checklist for guidance. Any evidence with Progress of 'Required' must also be attached." under next steps of Person 1. Under progress column of documents it states "Recommended".

Thus I am not able to trace the point you are referring.

Please guide.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> But when I login to immi account i.e Electronic Visa application the status shows
> 
> "Not all evidence listed below may be required. Check the attachment checklist for guidance. Any evidence with Progress of 'Required' must also be attached." under next steps of Person 1.
> 
> Thus I am not able to trace the point you are referring.
> 
> Please guide.


Have you imported your application into immi account ?


----------



## peanut48

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> But when I login to immi account i.e Electronic Visa application the status shows
> 
> "Not all evidence listed below may be required. Check the attachment checklist for guidance. Any evidence with Progress of 'Required' must also be attached." under next steps of Person 1. Under progress column of documents it states "Recommended".
> 
> Thus I am not able to trace the point you are referring.
> 
> Please guide.


The required status means your documents are not received still.

Please update your signature with your timeline and update the google doc if you are a 190 December 2013 applicant.


----------



## sumdur

0z_dream said:


> Any 189 applicants who lodged visa after 11th dec, changed the status from required to received ?


Yes. My docs status changed from Required to Received.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## n.sh

In my case it was dot 5 weeks 4 days..



decipline said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> Its good to see many of your status changed. A next step towards receipt of the Golden Grant email.
> 
> Can anyone suggest, what will be my time line.
> 
> I am waiting for my ACT State nomination approval since 18th December. Still not received CO allocation email.
> 
> I am getting nervous now.
> 
> ANyone who has received ACT approval or CO allocaiton, please please please share your time lines.
> 
> Cheers.....


----------



## sathiyaseelan

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear all,
> I was allotted a case officer on 6th December 2013. He had asked for certain documents which my agent submitted a few days back around 1st Jan.
> Meanwhile I registered on Immi account and got an access to my application.
> I guess my agent has sent the details on the email instead of uploading them on the immi aaccount.
> In the immi account I see the documents as requested / recommended and not received.
> I am quite sure that my agent would have submitted them if he says so.
> But I am confused why my status in immi account doesnt change.
> 
> Request you to please guide.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


hi vinay, if you or your agent upload the documents online into visa application, then case officer downloads them and change the status of documents from requested or required to received. If your agent send them over email, generally, case officer, checks them and he neither uploads them on your visa application nor changes the status of documents. But, if your agent attaches them on visa application in immi account, then you can see the list of documents under documents attached section of immi account.

Ask your agent how did he share the documents with case officer? also tell him to attach them over your visa application as well. This may be backup of your documentation and case officer understands this. Ask him to do in this way.


----------



## olways

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear all,
> I was allotted a case officer on 6th December 2013. He had asked for certain documents which my agent submitted a few days back around 1st Jan.
> Meanwhile I registered on Immi account and got an access to my application.
> I guess my agent has sent the details on the email instead of uploading them on the immi aaccount.
> In the immi account I see the documents as requested / recommended and not received.
> I am quite sure that my agent would have submitted them if he says so.
> But I am confused why my status in immi account doesnt change.
> 
> Request you to please guide.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Don't worry. Additional docs are usually requested via email. That's the preferred method of communication for COs to request additional papers. The status will change later when CO goes back to your file. That's what happened to me.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> But when I login to immi account i.e Electronic Visa application the status shows
> 
> "Not all evidence listed below may be required. Check the attachment checklist for guidance. Any evidence with Progress of 'Required' must also be attached." under next steps of Person 1.
> 
> Thus I am not able to trace the point you are referring.
> 
> Please guide.


well, if you login into immi account,you should be able to see tw0 sections, one is next stpes to do where it says not all documents stated below are required......... and the other states list of documents attached below which you could find the documents uploaded by you or your agent. This documents list is available in the bottom of home page of immi account. This above condition is applicable only when you import your visa application to immi account. if you didn't do this earlier, do it right away first.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Have you imported your application into immi account ?


Yes,

I have imported my application and uploaded all docs.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jayptl said:


> my status also received today


hello jaypti, ratnes, peanut and others, whose documents status has been changed from "requested or required" to received". This is undoubtedly a welcome change and congratulations to you all. This is the indication of case officer's action and hence your visa grants may be round the corner and be ready to read golden emailss within a week or two.


----------



## peanut48

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello jaypti, ratnes, peanut and others, whose documents status has been changed from "requested or required" to received". This is undoubtedly a welcome change and congratulations to you all. This is the indication of case officer's action and hence your visa grants may be round the corner and be ready to read golden emailss within a week or two.


Thank you Sathiya.....this change in status has brought much needed cheer into the forum after the long depressing wait during the holiday season....:whoo:


----------



## vinayapte11

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi vinay, if you or your agent upload the documents online into visa application, then case officer downloads them and change the status of documents from requested or required to received. If your agent send them over email, generally, case officer, checks them and he neither uploads them on your visa application nor changes the status of documents. But, if your agent attaches them on visa application in immi account, then you can see the list of documents under documents attached section of immi account.
> 
> Ask your agent how did he share the documents with case officer? also tell him to attach them over your visa application as well. This may be backup of your documentation and case officer understands this. Ask him to do in this way.


Thanks for the reply Sathiyaseelan. I dont see any documents uploaded in the account. He has confirmed that he has SENT the documents to the agent..which implies that he has emailed them. The email address had been provided by LR my case officer of Brisbane Team 33.
Is it necessary to upload. Actually my agent is an experienced chap and I dont want to irritate him by giving him too many instruction. Request you to advise.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

olways said:


> Don't worry. Additional docs are usually requested via email. That's the preferred method of communication for COs to request additional papers. The status will change later when CO goes back to your file. That's what happened to me.


Ok. Thanks always. That was relieving. But then that means hes not still taken up my application. Actually my agent said the docs can be sent in 28 days and sent them round about that time. 
When do you think my case officer will now take up my application for a review.
The 28 days got over on 3rd Jan.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Sharmaabhi

peanut48 said:


> The required status means your documents are not received still.
> 
> Please update your signature with your timeline and update the google doc if you are a 190 December 2013 applicant.


Google doc uploaded...


----------



## jayptl

i lodg 489...

i also due pcc and medical...waiting


----------



## sathiyaseelan

vinayapte11 said:


> Thanks for the reply Sathiyaseelan. I dont see any documents uploaded in the account. He has confirmed that he has SENT the documents to the agent..which implies that he has emailed them. The email address had been provided by LR my case officer of Brisbane Team 33.
> Is it necessary to upload. Actually my agent is an experienced chap and I dont want to irritate him by giving him too many instruction. Request you to advise.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


vinay, if you are sure that he already shared all documents with CO over email, then no need to upload them on immi account. If he didn't do so, then, yes, he needs to do. Please don't expect the change of the documents status from requested or required to received if you send them on email to CO as case officers are lazy to change the status. The same thing happened to me also. I actually uploaded all documents on immi account. So, just relax and cool.


----------



## vinayapte11

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Once you check doc status via immi account, below the list of docs to needed, there is list of docs which have been attached to the application. If not, your agent might not uploaded the docs into your application.


Thanks for the reply Mr.Ratnesh.
One of our members told that in his case the agent had sent the docs by email which also seems to be the case with me.
Now whenever the agent again takes up my application for review the status may change that time. The 28 days limit got over on 3rd Jan for submission. I hope he takes up my application soon. 

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## n.sh

Done... 



peanut48 said:


> The required status means your documents are not received still.
> 
> Please update your signature with your timeline and update the google doc if you are a 190 December 2013 applicant.


----------



## vinayapte11

sathiyaseelan said:


> vinay, if you are sure that he already shared all documents with CO over email, then no need to upload them on immi account. If he didn't do so, then, yes, he needs to do. Please don't expect the change of the documents status from requested or required to received if you send them on email to CO as case officers are lazy to change the status. The same thing happened to me also. I actually uploaded all documents on immi account. So, just relax and cool.


Ok. Thanks for the reply. These replies are so reassuring man. Its really getting frustrating now. I mean I know that I need to be patient but still get impatient sometimes. 
THe 28 days got over on 3rd Jan. When you think can I expect some result??


----------



## Sharmaabhi

sathiyaseelan said:


> well, if you login into immi account,you should be able to see tw0 sections, one is next stpes to do where it says not all documents stated below are required......... and the other states list of documents attached below which you could find the documents uploaded by you or your agent. This documents list is available in the bottom of home page of immi account. This above condition is applicable only when you import your visa application to immi account. if you didn't do this earlier, do it right away first.


Hi Sathiyaseelan,

You are absolutely right. I have already imported my application and I am exactly having my homepage with these optons (as mentioned by you). Even my health part states: 
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.


Whereas, I am unable to see the status of documents... required or received???

How to check that.


----------



## decipline

Thanks so much for your input.

During that time no Holiday season fall in between.

If we count as per your time line or other friends time line it normall takes 5 to 6 weeks. Than i should expect it in January end.

But it is unclear for how many days ACT was closed ? So how much delay is expected from their end ? As per official ACT website, there was holiday for only 3 days (25, 26 & 1). If that is the case it will not impact much delay to me and can expect the outcome by end of january as my applied is 18th December.

But if they were on holiday for 2 weeks than no chance to get it done before 2nd week of february until and unless they speed up the process to cover up the back log to meet the given time line.

So lets hope for the best...hope for the fast grants...

Any one else would like to share his present experience with ACT approval time line...please do share...it will be of much help to all others....

Cheers....


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> Sathya,
> do u remember when did ur doc status changed to received?


my case if different where i didn't upload any docs after my visa application and it is the case officer who requested me the docs and the status of documents in "next step"changed from required to requested. on the sma eday i received an email from case officer asking me to upload a list of docs and hence i did them on visa application page. after 1 or 2 days of my uploading, the status of docs under "next stpes" changed to received". This definitely meant that CO HAS DOWNLOADED THOSE DOCS AND CHANGED THEM THEM TO RECEIVED MANUALLY. So, be optimistic guys, you will get visa grant soon... I guess, you guys will receive the gifts for makar sangarandhi or pongal.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

peanut48 said:


> Thank you Sathiya.....this change in status has brought much needed cheer into the forum after the long depressing wait during the holiday season....:whoo:


hahaha  .I agree this wait was tough.. on my side.. meds are pending and waiting for CO to clear my complex situation. I uploaded PCC and my wife's IELTS TRF in first week of Jan. Was relieved when PCC was given so easily in one week's time.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Sathiyaseelan,
> 
> You are absolutely right. I have already imported my application and I am exactly having my homepage with these optons (as mentioned by you). Even my health part states:
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> 
> Whereas, I am unable to see the status of documents... required or received???
> 
> How to check that.


Hey Sathiyaseelan,

As other are mentioning that there status of document have changed to received from required. I am only having progress of documents as RECOMMENDED. On the other hand, as mentioned by you in the 2nd part of homepage it shows the received date of documents against each UPLOADED document. I am guessing that this is because of the fact that I uploaded my documents before 6th December, 2013 i.e. before the changes to immiaccount occurred. May be thats why i am having different status. 

I am confused.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

peanut48 said:


> The required status means your documents are not received still.
> 
> Please update your signature with your timeline and update the google doc if you are a 190 December 2013 applicant.


Hi Peanut,

Can you confirm whether the status of your documents was RECOMMENDED or REQUIRED which further changed to received.


As in my case none of the documents states REQUIRED ever. It was only RECOMMENDED.


----------



## peanut48

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Peanut,
> 
> Can you confirm whether the status of your documents was RECOMMENDED or REQUIRED which further changed to received.
> 
> 
> As in my case none of the documents states REQUIRED ever. It was only RECOMMENDED.


My documents were all first recommended, then I uploaded the documents for my claims which changed to required immediately...today only the required changed to received. I still have some recommended left like evidence of identity which I don't need to submit since I have already submitted my passport. So I have both received and recommended left.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

peanut48 said:


> My documents were all first recommended, then I uploaded the documents for my claims which changed to required immediately...today only the required changed to received. I still have some recommended left like evidence of identity which I don't need to submit since I have already submitted my passport. So I have both received and recommended left.


Thanks,

I got the point now. Actually I uploaded the docs before 6th December. Thats why I have different status. 

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Panko

Then we have a big gang here whose statuses have been changed!!! Let's hope for quick processing!


----------



## khairulbd

Hi,
I've applied on 3rd March, 2013 for 189 category. CO assigned on 24th April, 2013 and asked for some documents which I've uploaded through document upload in e-visa portal as well as sent through mail.
Still I'm waiting for there response. Do any one have any idea what can I do now or when CO may response.
Regards,
Khairul


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yeah.. mine doc state also changed to "Received" ..
> 
> What can we expect next ?


 It's raining status updates......We have a big gang here whose statuses have been changed!!! Let's hope for quick processing!


----------



## Panko

sathiyaseelan said:


> well, if you login into immi account,you should be able to see tw0 sections, one is next stpes to do where it says not all documents stated below are required......... and the other states list of documents attached below which you could find the documents uploaded by you or your agent. This documents list is available in the bottom of home page of immi account. This above condition is applicable only when you import your visa application to immi account. if you didn't do this earlier, do it right away first.


Hey buddy...it's nice to see you around helping us people out actively, even after you received your grant! :thumb:


----------



## Sharmaabhi

peanut48 said:


> My documents were all first recommended, then I uploaded the documents for my claims which changed to required immediately...today only the required changed to received. I still have some recommended left like evidence of identity which I don't need to submit since I have already submitted my passport. So I have both received and recommended left.


Hi Peanut,

Please clarify one point:

Against document for Evidence of birth or age: Is it necessary to provide birth certificate only or Passport will also prove to be an appropriate document???

Also what is the meaning of *certified copy* of your full birth certificate??


----------



## Sunlight11

khairulbd said:


> Hi,
> I've applied on 3rd March, 2013 for 189 category. CO assigned on 24th April, 2013 and asked for some documents which I've uploaded through document upload in e-visa portal as well as sent through mail.
> Still I'm waiting for there response. Do any one have any idea what can I do now or when CO may response.
> Regards,
> Khairul


Who's your CO and which Team ?


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi Peanut,

Please someone clarify:

Against document for Evidence of birth or age: Is it necessary to provide birth certificate only or Passport will also prove to be an appropriate document???

Also what is the meaning of certified copy of your full birth certificate??


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Sathiyaseelan,
> 
> You are absolutely right. I have already imported my application and I am exactly having my homepage with these optons (as mentioned by you). Even my health part states:
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> 
> Whereas, I am unable to see the status of documents... required or received???
> 
> How to check that.


hi there, under "no health examination required......", there should be a column saying "list of documents attached" which appears if and only if you attached all your documents online and the status of documents change from "requested or required" to received". 

the change of documents status occurs under visa application, receipt, this section called "next steps" is available above the "no health examination required." message.


----------



## Eswar_Rao

Hi guys, I am wondering if you could help me out with my partner's question...

She have completed bachelors in computer science in overseas and finished skill assessment with ACS and been +ve assessment as Analyst Programmer and also just finished Bachelors (div 1) in nursing in Australia. And also did OET and got score B in everything(all 4). Now she is trying to apply for nursing skill assessment which might take at-least 16 weeks to process. And her visa is expiring on March 15th.

Now suddenly something clicked for me and my partner. can I use Analyst Programmer skill code and OET score to apply for 189 visa?? Do you guys think will it be valid??

Her points so far 
age -30
OET- 10
Bachelors degree(Comp Science)-15
Australian Qual-5
Partner skills- 5
------------------------------------------------
Total - 65 points (if my OET is valid with COmputer science degree)
------------------------------------------------

Can any one please guide me

Many Thanks


----------



## khairulbd

Sunlight11 said:


> Who's your CO and which Team ?


Hi Sunlight11,
Below is the info:

Timothy SANDERS
60017830
Case Officer
Team 02
GSM Adelaide

Regards,
Khairul


----------



## Sharmaabhi

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, under "no health examination required......", there should be a column saying "list of documents attached" which appears if and only if you attached all your documents online and the status of documents change from "requested or required" to received".
> 
> the change of documents status occurs under visa application, receipt, this section called "next steps" is available above the "no health examination required." message.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Sharmaabhi

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, under "no health examination required......", there should be a column saying "list of documents attached" which appears if and only if you attached all your documents online and the status of documents change from "requested or required" to received".
> 
> the change of documents status occurs under visa application, receipt, this section called "next steps" is available above the "no health examination required." message.


Hi sathiyaseelan,

Please clarify one point:

Against document for Evidence of birth or age: Is it necessary to provide birth certificate only or Passport will also prove to be an appropriate document???

Also what is the meaning of certified copy of your full birth certificate??


----------



## 2013

Does that means CO is allocated ?? I applied via agent. ... should I ask her to check the status or what???

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

Did any one got any mail or updates for this??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## svspavan

Hi friends, 

The status of my uploaded docs had changed from required to received. Does this mean CO had been allocated?


----------



## Vamshi4happy

All requested docs status changed to received...happy to see this change..


----------



## Vamshi4happy

All requested docs status changed to received...happy to see this change..


----------



## peanut48

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Peanut,
> 
> Please clarify one point:
> 
> Against document for Evidence of birth or age: Is it necessary to provide birth certificate only or Passport will also prove to be an appropriate document???
> 
> Also what is the meaning of *certified copy* of your full birth certificate??


If you have birth certificate then upload if not passport is enough.

You can upload colour scanned copies or notarised/certified copies of originals.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi all.. Mine too changed to received. Afternoon i wasnt able to log in. showed error. Just saw the change..


----------



## Sai2Aus

Friends what is the next change in status? what should we expect now?? 

If suppose i assume there is a CO, and he/she asks to do the medicals how much time will I be given?


----------



## Sai2Aus

Vamshi4happy said:


> All requested docs status changed to received...happy to see this change..


Mine to changed to received !!!


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Friends what is the next change in status? what should we expect now??
> 
> If suppose i assume there is a CO, and he/she asks to do the medicals how much time will I be given?


With reference to what I have read at different places, you may get around a month's time!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Sai2Aus said:


> Mine to changed to received !!!


What does it mean? Has someone (CO) allotted?


----------



## Panko

svspavan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> The status of my uploaded docs had changed from required to received. Does this mean CO had been allocated?


 Yes!


----------



## bharadwajsvr

Hi guys, just checked my immi account to find the change in the status of the docs to received. However the medicals still show recommended. Any of you face the same thing? Just curious if thats the case with everyone or is it just me.


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> Did any one got any mail or updates for this??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


No. Didn't receive any e-mails. Only the status change in login.


----------



## decipline

*FAX Copy of Assessment Acceptance for State Nomination*

Hello Friends,

I have applied for ACT State Sponsorship through my Agent.

I have submitted the Fax Copy of my Assessment.

My agent said it is ok to submit the FAX copy.

What is your openion ?

Will this create any problem ?

Will this delay the process or outcome ?

Please please reply...


----------



## svspavan

Panko said:


> Yes!


But I've not received any mail yet. ..


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> Does that means CO is allocated ?? I applied via agent. ... should I ask her to check the status or what???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Yeah..please check the online status. This is an indication of CO allocation.


----------



## sunil chopra

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yeah.. mine doc state also changed to "Received" ..
> 
> What can we expect next ?


My docs are also showing recd today, visa lodged on 18/12/13


----------



## Panko

svspavan said:


> But I've not received any mail yet. ..


CO will contact you only iff s/he needs any additional documents or clarifications from you. If everything is in place, you may receive a direct grant. (i.e. no communication whatsoever. Directly you shall receive a grant e-mail!).


----------



## Sazzad H

By the grace of Allah I received my grant today. I am so happy and cant express my emotion. SPECIAL thanks to Good guy (who supported me everytime I required), Felix, manu the bad boy, mithu bhai (bhai ur prediction is too good, thanks a lot), GD singh, simi apa and others who always supported and answered my silly questions. I am sorry if I forget anyone. Thanks again and all the best to others for speedy grant. Cheers!!!


----------



## jeevan00

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi vinay, if you or your agent upload the documents online into visa application, then case officer downloads them and change the status of documents from requested or required to received. If your agent send them over email, generally, case officer, checks them and he neither uploads them on your visa application nor changes the status of documents. But, if your agent attaches them on visa application in immi account, then you can see the list of documents under documents attached section of immi account.
> 
> Ask your agent how did he share the documents with case officer? also tell him to attach them over your visa application as well. This may be backup of your documentation and case officer understands this. Ask him to do in this way.


hi 

I have a query.if the document status changes from required to received, does it mean a CO has been allocated?becoz, I have applied on 12 nov and status changed to received on 27 nov.what does this indicate?

please give me ur advises.


----------



## jeevan00

Sazzad H said:


> By the grace of Allah I received my grant today. I am so happy and cant express my emotion. SPECIAL thanks to Good guy (who supported me everytime I required), Felix, manu the bad boy, mithu bhai (bhai ur prediction is too good, thanks a lot), GD singh, simi apa and others who always supported and answered my silly questions. I am sorry if I forget anyone. Thanks again and all the best to others for speedy grant. Cheers!!!




congrats Sazzad..........................


----------



## decipline

decipline said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have applied for ACT State Sponsorship through my Agent.
> 
> I have submitted the Fax Copy of my Assessment.
> 
> My agent said it is ok to submit the FAX copy.
> 
> What is your openion ?
> 
> Will this create any problem ?
> 
> Will this delay the process or outcome ?
> 
> Please please reply...


Can anyone reply please.

As i have already applied for ACT state sponsor ship do i need to rectify anything ?

Hello Friends,

I have applied for ACT State Sponsorship through my Agent.

I have submitted the Fax Copy of my Assessment.

My agent said it is ok to submit the FAX copy.

What is your openion ?

Will this create any problem ?

Will this delay the process or outcome ?

Please please reply...


----------



## mohit2903

Sazzad H said:


> By the grace of Allah I received my grant today. I am so happy and cant express my emotion. SPECIAL thanks to Good guy (who supported me everytime I required), Felix, manu the bad boy, mithu bhai (bhai ur prediction is too good, thanks a lot), GD singh, simi apa and others who always supported and answered my silly questions. I am sorry if I forget anyone. Thanks again and all the best to others for speedy grant. Cheers!!!


Heartiest congratulations!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Once CO is allocated, will CO email us to finish the medicals ?


----------



## Zaxter

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Once CO is allocated, will CO email us to finish the medicals ?


Ideally yes


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> With reference to what I have read at different places, you may get around a month's time!


Thanks Panko.. This weather is taking my family for a ride :dizzy:


----------



## Sai2Aus

SAMD_Oz said:


> What does it mean? Has someone (CO) allotted?


No one is actually sure of this. But yes someone has downloaded our docs in DIBP which could be our dear CO..


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Once CO is allocated, will CO email us to finish the medicals ?


Yes Ratnesh. You will be asked to do by the CO.


----------



## jeevan00

jeevan00 said:


> hi
> 
> I have a query.if the document status changes from required to received, does it mean a CO has been allocated?becoz, I have applied on 12 nov and status changed to received on 27 nov.what does this indicate?
> 
> please give me ur advises.


 I have asked this question before also,but unfortunately I didn't get an answer.


----------



## 2013

Sai2Aus said:


> No one is actually sure of this. But yes someone has downloaded our docs in DIBP which could be our dear CO..


''OUR DEAR CO'' haha
Indeed we missed our CO from long. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Sazzad H said:


> By the grace of Allah I received my grant today. I am so happy and cant express my emotion. SPECIAL thanks to Good guy (who supported me everytime I required), Felix, manu the bad boy, mithu bhai (bhai ur prediction is too good, thanks a lot), GD singh, simi apa and others who always supported and answered my silly questions. I am sorry if I forget anyone. Thanks again and all the best to others for speedy grant. Cheers!!!


Congratulations Sajjad vai. I lodged with same date. I am hanging with VAC2 payment. Wish me luck and pack ur luggege. All the best.


----------



## anthoney

Sazzad H said:


> By the grace of Allah I received my grant today. I am so happy and cant express my emotion. SPECIAL thanks to Good guy (who supported me everytime I required), Felix, manu the bad boy, mithu bhai (bhai ur prediction is too good, thanks a lot), GD singh, simi apa and others who always supported and answered my silly questions. I am sorry if I forget anyone. Thanks again and all the best to others for speedy grant. Cheers!!!


Many congratulations buddy  Have a great future ahead in Aussie land


----------



## Jango911

jeevan00 said:


> I have asked this question before also,but unfortunately I didn't get an answer.


Hi jeevan,

Its not a mandatory that a CO had been allocated . . . well there are quite a few prepositions, one could be as you already mentioned :fingerscrossed:

One it could be a system update as in automatic & as we know that there are teams assigned to each case so it could be the team job to acknowledge the doc status :fingerscrossed:

Either way its a positive sign and if you have FL all docs no need to wait for CO u may get a direct grant!!!

Again it is my personal opinion eep:

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Jango911

Sazzad H said:


> By the grace of Allah I received my grant today. I am so happy and cant express my emotion. SPECIAL thanks to Good guy (who supported me everytime I required), Felix, manu the bad boy, mithu bhai (bhai ur prediction is too good, thanks a lot), GD singh, simi apa and others who always supported and answered my silly questions. I am sorry if I forget anyone. Thanks again and all the best to others for speedy grant. Cheers!!!


Gr8 news MATE, All the best for future!!! 

At what local time did you receive your email buddy!:smokin:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jeevan00 said:


> hi
> 
> I have a query.if the document status changes from required to received, does it mean a CO has been allocated?becoz, I have applied on 12 nov and status changed to received on 27 nov.what does this indicate?
> 
> please give me ur advises.


hi jeevan, my response to same query was clearly stated that the change of status of documents from "requested or required" to received" means CO has downloaded these documents and is going through them. My advice on the same query is common for everyone sailing in the same boat. so, no worries, as you may expect your visa grant round the corner, may be within a week or two. Just be patient. Cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sazzad H said:


> By the grace of Allah I received my grant today. I am so happy and cant express my emotion. SPECIAL thanks to Good guy (who supported me everytime I required), Felix, manu the bad boy, mithu bhai (bhai ur prediction is too good, thanks a lot), GD singh, simi apa and others who always supported and answered my silly questions. I am sorry if I forget anyone. Thanks again and all the best to others for speedy grant. Cheers!!!


hi there, congrats for your visa grant and i wish you all the best for your future endeavors in aussie, the dream land of opportunities.










Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

decipline said:


> Can anyone reply please.
> 
> As i have already applied for ACT state sponsor ship do i need to rectify anything ?
> 
> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have applied for ACT State Sponsorship through my Agent.
> 
> I have submitted the Fax Copy of my Assessment.
> 
> My agent said it is ok to submit the FAX copy.
> 
> What is your openion ?
> 
> Will this create any problem ?
> 
> Will this delay the process or outcome ?
> 
> Please please reply...


hello, you could have raised this query in a different thread called "ACT/Canberra state sponsorship application". Anyway, you could check this through their checklist of documents published in ACT's website. They should have definitely mentioned which and how documents are to be uploaded or attached with application for state nomination. Don't completely rely everything on an agent. Check the above things in ACT's website and revert back to us. Hope you get your answer there.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

hi all, change of the status of your documents from requested or required to received means case officer is in action and downloaded those documents and will go through soon. Hence, your visa grants may be round the corner and may expect within a week or two. Cheers!


----------



## Sai2Aus

Sathya,

Thats really nice to hear..


----------



## peanut48

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello, you could have raised this query in a different thread called "ACT/Canberra state sponsorship application". Anyway, you could check this through their checklist of documents published in ACT's website. They should have definitely mentioned which and how documents are to be uploaded or attached with application for state nomination. Don't completely rely everything on an agent. Check the above things in ACT's website and revert back to us. Hope you get your answer there.


Sathiya, he is not reading but only asking. His query was already answered by ut0410 long time ago when he asked in that thread yet he continues to ask the same questions again and again.

Personally, I'm tired of expats who don't bother to read the threads, they don't have the time to even read the answer to their questions yet continue to post queries. How to help those who don't bother to help themselves? To top it off, they also have agents! I understand we all are anxious about the process but to simply continue to speed on highway without reading the signs is pointless, so I have stopped replying.


----------



## jre05

peanut48 said:


> Sathiya, he is not reading but only asking. His query was already answered by ut0410 long time ago when he asked in that thread yet he continues to ask the same questions again and again.
> 
> Personally, I'm tired of expats who don't bother to read the threads, they don't have the time to even read the answer to their questions yet continue to post queries. How to help those who don't bother to help themselves? To top it off, they also have agents! I understand we all are anxious about the process but to simply continue to speed on highway without reading the signs is pointless, so I have stopped replying.


Peanut,

All your document status received?


----------



## peanut48

jre05 said:


> Peanut,
> 
> All your document status received?


yes!! :thumb:

what about you?


----------



## Sunlight11

Sazzad H said:


> By the grace of Allah I received my grant today. I am so happy and cant express my emotion. SPECIAL thanks to Good guy (who supported me everytime I required), Felix, manu the bad boy, mithu bhai (bhai ur prediction is too good, thanks a lot), GD singh, simi apa and others who always supported and answered my silly questions. I am sorry if I forget anyone. Thanks again and all the best to others for speedy grant. Cheers!!!


Wonderful  , Very Happy for you, Go Ahead with Confidence... !


----------



## jre05

peanut48 said:


> yes!! :thumb:
> 
> what about you?


Indeed yes too 

By the way, when your status got turned? And, can I still upload few documents? I am yet to upload Form 80 and current payslip.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Indeed yes too
> 
> By the way, when your status got turned? And, can I still upload few documents? I am yet to upload Form 80 and current payslip.


yes, you should be able to upload anything (even your private photo taken in your birthday celebration, ha ha ha) till the decision made by case officer on your visa application. Go for it buddy.


----------



## peanut48

jre05 said:


> Indeed yes too
> 
> By the way, when your status got turned? And, can I still upload few documents? I am yet to upload Form 80 and current payslip.


most of us got the change today 6 Jan..You continue to upload till decision is finalised.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

peanut48 said:


> Sathiya, he is not reading but only asking. His query was already answered by ut0410 long time ago when he asked in that thread yet he continues to ask the same questions again and again.
> 
> Personally, I'm tired of expats who don't bother to read the threads, they don't have the time to even read the answer to their questions yet continue to post queries. How to help those who don't bother to help themselves? To top it off, they also have agents! I understand we all are anxious about the process but to simply continue to speed on highway without reading the signs is pointless, so I have stopped replying.


hi peanut, yes, i can understand your pain and in fact i too had same thought while furnishing my opinions on may people's queries that are beaten up on the same track again and again. However, i took it in a positive way to get training on how to deal with my kid after entering into wedlock who may ask same question again and again despite my answers (ha ha ha). 

Moreover, there are few people who post same question on at least 4 or 5 different threads (without knowing we are there too) asking for opinions. I don't know why they do this and i guess they would like to check how many different answers they receive and then choose the authenticity of correct answers (LOL).


----------



## Sazzad H

simmi_mahmud said:


> Congratulations Sajjad vai. I lodged with same date. I am hanging with VAC2 payment. Wish me luck and pack ur luggege. All the best.


Thanks a lot everyone for good wishes...Simmi apa, you will get ur grant soon inshallah. By the way thanks to Firetoy...appreciate ur help a gr8 deal.


----------



## Probasi

vinayapte11 said:


> Thanks for the reply Mr.Ratnesh.
> One of our members told that in his case the agent had sent the docs by email which also seems to be the case with me.
> Now whenever the agent again takes up my application for review the status may change that time. The 28 days limit got over on 3rd Jan for submission. I hope he takes up my application soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Hi Vinay,
If you do not mind me asking?
What are the additional docs requested? Did it include Health and PCC (I see that you have done these two after the CO allocation),

Regards,
Probasi


----------



## monty83

hi....I am on visa 489 (state sponsored) and planning to send my infant back to India due to some reasons for like 6-7 months....does it effect delay her case when I vill apply for PR as she is secondary applicant. and we are supposed to stay for two years in regional area before applying for PR....
I am confused whether this obligation is only for primary applicant to complete or secondary as well because when it comes to work I am the one working and completing the no. of hours required its not compulsory for them.


----------



## goodguy2

*Many many congrats*



Sazzad H said:


> By the grace of Allah I received my grant today. I am so happy and cant express my emotion. SPECIAL thanks to Good guy (who supported me everytime I required), Felix, manu the bad boy, mithu bhai (bhai ur prediction is too good, thanks a lot), GD singh, simi apa and others who always supported and answered my silly questions. I am sorry if I forget anyone. Thanks again and all the best to others for speedy grant. Cheers!!!




Dear Sazzad :hat:

Many many congratulations brother. I’m very happy for u. The wait was worth it :humble: 

I wish u the very best and may you be blessed with happiness everywhere u go :car:

God bless you.


Mr Good Guy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Occupation - 263111* ACS Applied - 4th June 2013* IELTS Test Date 8th June 2013* 
IELTS results 21st June 2013*All 7 or more* ACS results = +ve 25th September 2013* 
EOI 60 points for 189 submitted 1st October 2013* Invitation 21st October 2013* Visa Lodge 5th November 2013* PCC 12th November 2013* Med 15 November 2013* Case Officer - HG Team 8 Adelaide - 10th December 2013 * Visa Grant 18th December 2013 *
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Probasi

khairulbd said:


> Hi Sunlight11,
> Below is the info:
> 
> TS
> Case Officer
> Team 02
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> Regards,
> Khairul


Hi Khairul,
No name of the CO. Only initials. Please update your post immediately.


----------



## monty83

jayptl said:


> for monty
> 
> in 489 only primary applicant hav to fulfil condition, and secondary applicant must stay in aus wen lodge PR in future


Hi thanks...so it means Secondary applicant should be here while putting PR case file....nothing else....thanks a lot.


----------



## Probasi

Sazzad H said:


> By the grace of Allah I received my grant today. I am so happy and cant express my emotion. SPECIAL thanks to Good guy (who supported me everytime I required), Felix, manu the bad boy, mithu bhai (bhai ur prediction is too good, thanks a lot), GD singh, simi apa and others who always supported and answered my silly questions. I am sorry if I forget anyone. Thanks again and all the best to others for speedy grant. Cheers!!!


WOW! Congrats and all the best.
Is my CO listening!!!


----------



## Probasi

Sazzad H said:


> Thanks a lot everyone for good wishes...Simmi apa, you will get ur grant soon inshallah. By the way thanks to Firetoy...appreciate ur help a gr8 deal.


By the way, please update your signature. You earned it


----------



## kingjkraal

Hi Guys, even my docs turned to received today, but I don't think it means that CO has been allocated.
I submitted my application on 29th Nov 2013.
Then on 8th Dec I uploaded some documents, and on 10th Dec, the status changed from required to received. Then i submitted another round of documents on 18th dec which turned received only today.
Considering the first docs uploaded and how fast they turned received, Its highly unlikely that i got a CO allocated within 2 weeks of submitting the application.

Therefore as theorised, i think there are teams of people assisting the CO with checking the docs.

Either way i am happy with this as it denotes at-least some progress.
Hoping for a speedy grant for all of us.


----------



## Probasi

kingjkraal said:


> Hi Guys, even my docs turned to received today, but I don't think it means that CO has been allocated.
> I submitted my application on 29th Nov 2013.
> Then on 8th Dec I uploaded some documents, and on 10th Dec, the status changed from required to received. Then i submitted another round of documents on 18th dec which turned received only today.
> Considering the first docs uploaded and how fast they turned received, Its highly unlikely that i got a CO allocated within 2 weeks of submitting the application.
> 
> Therefore as theorised, i think there are teams of people assisting the CO with checking the docs.
> 
> Either way i am happy with this as it denotes at-least some progress.
> Hoping for a speedy grant for all of us.


Yes, there are supporting teams who check the docs initially (Does it open, scan quality OK, etc.) before CO even looks at it. Even if the CO "looks" at it, it is for sure not finalized. So, I would not give much importance on these status change.


----------



## selvarathinam

Sr Expats, need your expert advise to below queries:

1. I have got 190 invitaion and I am in process of filling eVisa application. In the work experience section do I need to mention the experience for which I have got my my skill assessment done i.e. Jan-2007 to Jun-2013 or till date. I have this query because I have recently joined a new organisation in Nov-2013 and it will be difficult to get the reference letter from the current organisation. Sr. expats pls advise on this...

2. I want to give my Mom's name as a non migrating dependent but she does not have any passport as of now. Hence, pls let me know if I can include her name in the application since I believe we have to get the medicals and PCC done for non migrating dependents as well.


----------



## aryal

Expats,

One question (may be stupid one but need to know), how we will come to know that CO is assigned? I noticed that the PCC which I submitted few weeks back has "Received" status on today's date.. someone seems to be working on my application but the application is still in "In Progress" since the date I applied.. Confused..


----------



## jack1010

Hi guys,

Wishing you all the best for the grant.

I am putting together my documents to lodge 190 visa. I could not find a list of documents on the immiaccount website or in faq. If anyone has the list of documents, please share it with me. I understand that some documents required to be attested and some color scanned. If someone can shed light regarding which documents - color scanned and which attested, that would be great.

Further in Mumbai, where can I get medicals done? How much is the cost? Do I need to show any documents stating that the medical is required for Australian visa? 

Thanks,
J.


----------



## saggy84

HI,

I am a newcomer to this blog. i have applied for 190 visa(wa) on 15th nov. yet not get any response. status is showing..... doc recieved, pcc recomended. Any clarification about this


----------



## Johanna Ng

I know it'll be weeks before I get my CO seeing that I lodged my application on December 28, 2013, a mere week and a half ago. I did just check my account and the documents status has changed from Required to Received. Which means someone on the other end exists!

I don't think this means I have an actual CO though. 

Oh well.


----------



## rohansingh2323

*Employement Reference for ACS - Need help*

Hi All Expat Members,

I am new to this forum, I want to apply for skilled - Independent (Subclass 189).
I have done my IELTS with 7 points and now planning for ACS skill assessment for 261311 (Analyst Programmer ). I have total 7 Years of experience. 

My Previous employers were Cognizant (India), Accenture (India) and presently I am working with IBM India. *Can anyone please let me know if someone has got the Employment Reference letter for ACS on company letter head including all the roles & responsibilities from my previous employer* (*Cognizant India*, *Accenture India* ) as well as my present employer (*IBM India*.)

*If yes*, then please share their Email ID and contact number of concerned HR. I tried to find mail id and contact number but I didn’t get till now.

Please help!!


Thanks

Rohan


INDIA


----------



## adudecool

Panko said:


> CO will contact you only iff s/he needs any additional documents or clarifications from you. If everything is in place, you may receive a direct grant. (i.e. no communication whatsoever. Directly you shall receive a grant e-mail!).


Hi Panko,

Even in my case the document status has changed to received. I had logged an application on 21st Dec. I am currently engaged and getting married this month.. I have got all docs ready for my future wife, like PCC, IELTS etc.. Currently I have not added her in my application as we are not formally married. How do I intimate CO.. I have put my status as engaged and gave date of marriage ..is that enough?

Regards
Alex


----------



## msaeed

My DOC status has changed from Required to Received today..


----------



## 2013

Hello friends, 

Any grants or allocations today??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## prasanth_aus

Hi all,

I have lodged my 190 visa on November 5th.. So far no news from agent. Agent not willing to give the Immi account user name or password. How to to find out the status.? I don't know the TRN number also. Only have my HAP id with me while took the medicals. My question is can I parallelly make new immi account ?


----------



## mohit2903

Hi Guys, I noticed one thing - for all other documents the status is updated to Received (as many of us have same status from yesterday) but for Health, Evidence of is still showing "Recommended"

I appeared for medicials on 9th Dec 2013 and same had been submitted with DIBP.

Please advice your inputs or is it same for all?

Regards,
MG


----------



## jayptl

it seems typical that on same dam for entire December month applicants changed status Received..


----------



## jpspringall

mohit2903 said:


> Hi Guys, I noticed one thing - for all other documents the status is updated to Received (as many of us have same status from yesterday) but for Health, Evidence of is still showing "Recommended"
> 
> I appeared for medicials on 9th Dec 2013 and same had been submitted with DIBP.
> 
> Please advice your inputs or is it same for all?
> 
> Regards,
> MG


Underneath all of that does it say something like no medical tests required in which case your medical has been received and you've PROBABLY passed

James


----------



## Vamshi4happy

mohit2903 said:


> Hi Guys, I noticed one thing - for all other documents the status is updated to Received (as many of us have same status from yesterday) but for Health, Evidence of is still showing "Recommended" I appeared for medicials on 9th Dec 2013 and same had been submitted with DIBP. Please advice your inputs or is it same for all? Regards, MG


Hi Mohit,

It's same for all, whose medicals got submitted online (e-medical).


----------



## jpspringall

jayptl said:


> it seems typical that on same dam for entire December month applicants changed status Received..


Yep....though working in IT I can't help but think is it a bug in the new system....I am the ultimate pessimist! 

James


----------



## khatri

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear all,
> I was allotted a case officer on 6th December 2013. He had asked for certain documents which my agent submitted a few days back around 1st Jan.
> Meanwhile I registered on Immi account and got an access to my application.
> I guess my agent has sent the details on the email instead of uploading them on the immi aaccount.
> In the immi account I see the documents as requested / recommended and not received.
> I am quite sure that my agent would have submitted them if he says so.
> But I am confused why my status in immi account doesnt change.
> 
> Request you to please guide.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Did consultant share the immi account or else how did you get access to your applicatio? My consultant is not willing to share immi account details. ..is thr any other way to get access to immi account?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## jayptl

Could be.... possible.. its really suspicision, on same day,, lots of guys got CO...


----------



## selvarathinam

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi peanut, yes, i can understand your pain and in fact i too had same thought while furnishing my opinions on may people's queries that are beaten up on the same track again and again. However, i took it in a positive way to get training on how to deal with my kid after entering into wedlock who may ask same question again and again despite my answers (ha ha ha).
> 
> Moreover, there are few people who post same question on at least 4 or 5 different threads (without knowing we are there too) asking for opinions. I don't know why they do this and i guess they would like to check how many different answers they receive and then choose the authenticity of correct answers (LOL).



Hi Sathia/peanut48, need your expert advise to below queries:

1. I have got 190 invitaion and I am in process of filling eVisa application. In the work experience section do I need to mention the experience for which I have got my my skill assessment done i.e. Jan-2007 to Jun-2013 or till date. I have this query because I have recently joined a new organisation in Nov-2013 and it will be difficult to get the reference letter from the current organisation. Sr. expats pls advise on this...

2. I want to give my Mom's name as a non migrating dependent but she does not have any passport as of now. Hence, pls let me know if I can include her name in the application since I believe we have to get the medicals and PCC done for non migrating dependents as well.


----------



## 2013

khatri said:


> Did consultant share the immi account or else how did you get access to your applicatio? My consultant is not willing to share immi account details. ..is thr any other way to get access to immi account?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Same here. ...he's not sharing account details...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

I think its some back office team checking the docs...just to reduce the workload on CO's.... !! Like we have in passport offices....our docs are verified before sending the file to main officer...

Its not CO allocation as per my understanding

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## jeevan00

no grants or CO allocation today?


----------



## khatri

2013 said:


> I think its some back office team checking the docs...just to reduce the workload on CO's.... !! Like we have in passport offices....our docs are verified before sending the file to main officer...
> 
> Its not CO allocation as per my understanding
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Even then...atleast now we are in queue...be optimistic 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## BasCW

jeevan00 said:


> no grants or CO allocation today?


Seems like NO for today!


----------



## 2013

khatri said:


> Even then...atleast now we are in queue...be optimistic
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Yeah... correct 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

BasCW said:


> Seems like NO for today!


Applying via agent is also a pain.. they dont share the credentials to check the status and if there are any updates.. we would only get those when agents come to office...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## yangxh7

2013 said:


> I think its some back office team checking the docs...just to reduce the workload on CO's.... !! Like we have in passport offices....our docs are verified before sending the file to main officer...
> 
> Its not CO allocation as per my understanding
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


I agree with you. The person who verify our documents are actually called "GSM Support Officer". Previously, I received an email from the support officer on grant of bridging visa.


----------



## Pardee

A LONG WAIT OF JULY APPLICANTS WILL GO 
FOR A FEW DAYS MORE
9 applicants have been waiting
Is there anybody got verification , from July 
Applicants only. 

Regards
Ps


----------



## 2013

jayptl said:


> hi 2013
> 
> U got CO if u lodge 5 dec


As per yesterdays comment by my agent.. NO 

For today, she'll be able to update once she's in office at 11


----------



## 2013

yangxh7 said:


> I agree with you. The person who verify our documents are actually called "GSM Support Officer". Previously, I received an email from the support officer on grant of bridging visa.


Cool... atleast someone is working on our files now


----------



## bharadwajsvr

*hi*



2013 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Any grants or allocations today??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi 2013,

Just wanted to ask the status of your medicals on your immi a/c. Mine shows recommended. I lodged my visa on the 5th Dec as well. But had given the medicals on the 4th.

Regards,
Shiva


----------



## khairulbd

Probasi said:


> Hi Khairul,
> No name of the CO. Only initials. Please update your post immediately.


Hi Probasi,

CO Name is: Timothy SANDERS

Thanks


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

khairulbd said:


> Hi Probasi,
> 
> CO Name is: Timothy SANDERS
> 
> Thanks


We do not mention CO's name here on this forum. Please update the post and delete it.


----------



## kingjkraal

Probasi said:


> Yes, there are supporting teams who check the docs initially (Does it open, scan quality OK, etc.) before CO even looks at it. Even if the CO "looks" at it, it is for sure not finalized. So, I would not give much importance on these status change.


In fact i am beginning to think that it is a bug in the system.

Cus when the last time on 10 dec my docs got received, on the same day when i logged in to the myimmi account, the field for "Last Updated" changed to 10th december indicating that it was received by someone at the back end on 10th December.

But in the latest case, even though yesterday all docs became received, the "Last Updated " field did not reflect yesterdays date.

And every single application got their status changed to received irrespective of their application date. 
So yeah, i guess i am being really pessimistic...


----------



## Sasha2013

0z_dream said:


> Any 189 applicants who lodged visa after 11th dec, changed the status from required to received ?


I applied on 14th Dec and the status of docs is changed to Received.


----------



## khairulbd

khairulbd said:


> Hi Probasi,
> 
> As per the forum rule I'm updating my post.
> 
> Thanks


As per the forum rule I'm updating my post.


----------



## khairulbd

ratnesh.nagori said:


> We do not mention CO's name here on this forum. Please update the post and delete it.


Hi ratnesh.nagori,
Pls update the quoted post of yours also

Thanks


----------



## anhalim

Sazzad H said:


> By the grace of Allah I received my grant today. I am so happy and cant express my emotion. SPECIAL thanks to Good guy (who supported me everytime I required), Felix, manu the bad boy, mithu bhai (bhai ur prediction is too good, thanks a lot), GD singh, simi apa and others who always supported and answered my silly questions. I am sorry if I forget anyone. Thanks again and all the best to others for speedy grant. Cheers!!!


Congrats Sazzad :cheer2:, this is the first grant of the week.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

selvarathinam said:


> Sr Expats, need your expert advise to below queries:
> 
> 1. I have got 190 invitaion and I am in process of filling eVisa application. In the work experience section do I need to mention the experience for which I have got my my skill assessment done i.e. Jan-2007 to Jun-2013 or till date. I have this query because I have recently joined a new organisation in Nov-2013 and it will be difficult to get the reference letter from the current organisation. Sr. expats pls advise on this...
> 
> 2. I want to give my Mom's name as a non migrating dependent but she does not have any passport as of now. Hence, pls let me know if I can include her name in the application since I believe we have to get the medicals and PCC done for non migrating dependents as well.


hi there,

1. Though new reference letter from current complany is optional, i highly recommend you to get it to make your case strong. if you are unable to get it from hr manager on company's letterhead, try to get it from your managter or colleague on either company's letterhead or on stamp paper. You have to submit current monthly pay slips, present bank statements, form 16 and income tax statements (whatever applicable) at the time of visa application.

2. i think no need to include your mother as non-migrating member, (my opinion only) You may do it later once you get your visa. I clicked "no" to this question asking about non-migrating members but i am unsure of this answer.


----------



## anhalim

Contact HR person on board and tell them your concern, in most of the cases personal visit makes process much faster.
all the best.




rohansingh2323 said:


> Hi All Expat Members,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I want to apply for skilled - Independent (Subclass 189).
> I have done my IELTS with 7 points and now planning for ACS skill assessment for 261311 (Analyst Programmer ). I have total 7 Years of experience.
> 
> My Previous employers were Cognizant (India), Accenture (India) and presently I am working with IBM India. *Can anyone please let me know if someone has got the Employment Reference letter for ACS on company letter head including all the roles & responsibilities from my previous employer* (*Cognizant India*, *Accenture India* ) as well as my present employer (*IBM India*.)
> 
> *If yes*, then please share their Email ID and contact number of concerned HR. I tried to find mail id and contact number but I didn’t get till now.
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rohan
> 
> 
> INDIA


----------



## vinayapte11

Probasi said:


> Hi Vinay,
> If you do not mind me asking?
> What are the additional docs requested? Did it include Health and PCC (I see that you have done these two after the CO allocation),
> 
> Regards,
> Probasi


Hi Probasi,
Yes the requested documents email sent by the case officer did included character reference document - i.e PCC as a requirement.
Medicals I did by myself. There are some clinics affiliated. You sinply visit them give your transaction reference no and carry passport (necessary) and they will do the needed medicals.
They directly upload our results and the status of medicals changes from required to not required in our immi account.
Please let me know if you need any more details. 

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Medicals & PCC*



Probasi said:


> Hi Vinay,
> If you do not mind me asking?
> What are the additional docs requested? Did it include Health and PCC (I see that you have done these two after the CO allocation),
> 
> Regards,
> Probasi


Hi Probasi,
Yes the requested documents email sent by the case officer did included character reference document - i.e PCC as a requirement. PCC also you can apply for through passport seva. If you have a recent passport wherein the police verification has been conducted, you will get PCC immediately during your visit.

Medicals I did by myself. There are some clinics affiliated. You sinply visit them give your transaction reference no and carry passport (necessary) and they will do the needed medicals.
They directly upload our results and the status of medicals changes from required to not required in our immi account.
Please let me know if you need any more details. 

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Icedmilktea

Hi guys,

I applied and paid for visa 189 on 23/12/2013 and have yet to receive any bridging visa. Is that normal?

I logged on Immi account and noticed the changes of documents from required to received and 'no medical required' at the bottom after doing my medicals last week. I thought I should be receiving a bridging visa as well. 

Regards,
Z


----------



## vinayapte11

*Agree with you.*



2013 said:


> Applying via agent is also a pain.. they dont share the credentials to check the status and if there are any updates.. we would only get those when agents come to office...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


I agree with you buddy. My CO asked for documents on 6th Dec. My documents were ready almost by 14-15 dec. He only uploaded the docs when it was close to 28 days. 
May be he has some idea behid that but for a person waiting it gets frustrating.

- Vinay


----------



## BasCW

Icedmilktea said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied and paid for visa 189 on 23/12/2013 and have yet to receive any bridging visa. Is that normal?
> 
> I logged on Immi account and noticed the changes of documents from required to received and 'no medical required' at the bottom after doing my medicals last week. I thought I should be receiving a bridging visa as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Z


Z
I think you should call the immi dept and raise this issue asap, as it could be problematic later on. I received bridging visa (as an attachment in the tmail) the day I applied. 
Cheers


----------



## vinayapte11

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi jeevan, my response to same query was clearly stated that the change of status of documents from "requested or required" to received" means CO has downloaded these documents and is going through them. My advice on the same query is common for everyone sailing in the same boat. so, no worries, as you may expect your visa grant round the corner, may be within a week or two. Just be patient. Cheers!


Sathiyaseelan,
I guess this is just out of anxiety that people post the same thing again. I understand their case as I am going through the same emotions. Specially now that the holiday season has come to an end. 

But I appreciate your patience of answering :ranger: each and every query very positively. :cheer2:

Cheers buddy,
Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Yes you can access immi account*



khatri said:


> Did consultant share the immi account or else how did you get access to your applicatio? My consultant is not willing to share immi account details. ..is thr any other way to get access to immi account?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Khatri you can certainly access you immi account.
Just go to immi.gov.au and open the immi account.

If you have the transaction reference number you can import your application in that account and have a track of it without interfering in the work of your agent.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Immi account*



2013 said:


> Same here. ...he's not sharing account details...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


2013 - Register yourself on immi account and if you have the transaction reference number simply import your application in that account and keep track of whats happening.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Sharmaabhi

peanut48 said:


> If you have birth certificate then upload if not passport is enough.
> 
> You can upload colour scanned copies or notarised/certified copies of originals.


Thanks a lot peanut.


----------



## 2013

vinayapte11 said:


> 2013 - Register yourself on immi account and if you have the transaction reference number simply import your application in that account and keep track of whats happening.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


You mean.. here : https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
Is the reference number available on the payment receipt?


----------



## vinayapte11

*Yes*



2013 said:


> You mean.. here : https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> Is the reference number available on the payment receipt?


Yes. Regiter here. There is an import application option. For that you need your application reference number, your birth of date and country of application and your application will get imported.

-Vinay


----------



## 2013

vinayapte11 said:


> Yes. Regiter here. There is an import application option. For that you need your application reference number, your birth of date and country of application and your application will get imported.
> 
> -Vinay


Cool... and from where can I get the application reference no? Is it mentioned somewhere in some doc while applying EOI? 
Can you share starting characters of the ref. no? I have couple of screenshots shared by the agent, will check those. Else, might need to force her to share the number.. :tsk:


----------



## saurabh_mgm

Hi All,
Any views on PB Team 2.
How responsive is the person.


----------



## tarangoyal

I have a strange question. If I plan to look for jobs while I am working in India. Is there a way in which I can opt for a australia sim with international roaming for india.

I need a plan with free incoming or lowest incoming plan so that i can give telephonic interviews.
Like - International roaming - Vodafone Australia


----------



## singhda

I have uploaded all the required documents and the progress against all the documents is now being reflected as 'Received'.
I have not yet been contacted by CO, neither do I know if one has been allocated to my application or not.
What should I be expecting next?


----------



## vinayapte11

2013 said:


> Cool... and from where can I get the application reference no? Is it mentioned somewhere in some doc while applying EOI?
> Can you share starting characters of the ref. no? I have couple of screenshots shared by the agent, will check those. Else, might need to force her to share the number.. :tsk:


When you would have paid the application fees a receipt would have generated which would have consisted your ARN.
Please refer that.
If the agent has not provided the same please ask for it as you deserve to have an application receipt as you would have paid the amount.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## peanut48

arghhhh....someone merged the 190 dec applicant thread to this one!!! So annoying....making it so much more difficult to track timelines and discuss...why?????
:mad2:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

*Immi Account*



vinayapte11 said:


> Yes. Regiter here. There is an import application option. For that you need your application reference number, your birth of date and country of application and your application will get imported.
> 
> -Vinay


Hi Vinay,

Creating one more account without informing the agent! In any way, will this affect the original process which is taken care by the agent? I would like to know the status on my own, but I do not want to jeopardize the agent's work . Please advise...

Maddy


----------



## 2013

SAMD_Oz said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> Creating one more account without informing the agent! In any way, will this affect the original process which is taken care by the agent? I would like to know the status on my own, but I do not want to jeopardize the agent's work . Please advise...
> 
> Maddy


Same here...confused... 
is it okay to do so?


----------



## sumdur

2013 said:


> Same here...confused...
> is it okay to do so?


In my case agent shared all the immi account info. Infact after he saved the formed he asked me to check. 

I suggest not to make 2nd account because agent must have made one immi account. I think unecessary for CO it might creat some confusion.

Better wait for some more days, becuase you are almost reaching to the GOAL.

Wish you all the best.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## 2013

vinayapte11 said:


> When you would have paid the application fees a receipt would have generated which would have consisted your ARN.
> Please refer that.
> If the agent has not provided the same please ask for it as you deserve to have an application receipt as you would have paid the amount.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


On the receipt I see... 
transaction reference starting from EGO*****
ABN: 333********
Transaction No: 2000******

Which one to use?


----------



## lydia_zhu

Any December 189 cases updates?


----------



## Akarnet

Senior,
Pls help. 
My CO asked me to produce fresh set of PCCs in 28 days as my PCCs were more then three years old . It was taking time so I asked for extension of couple of weeks. But now it seems it will take even more time. My queries are- 
- Do I have to again ask for extension of time? 
- Can CO reject my PR application without asking me about status of my PCC?

Pls advice.


----------



## G D SINGH

singhda said:


> I have uploaded all the required documents and the progress against all the documents is now being reflected as 'Received'.
> I have not yet been contacted by CO, neither do I know if one has been allocated to my application or not.
> What should I be expecting next?


Hi,

The status change from "Required" to "Received" is automated. Your file might be going through a pre check and may not have got a CO allocated yet. When you would be allocated a CO, and if the CO would require any additional documents from you, you will be notified through email.

So buddy, just wait patiently, and believe me there is nothing that you could do at this stage.

Relax and all the best..!

Regds
GD


----------



## Rikki15

Finally my long awaited day has come..... GOT MY GRANT !!!!


----------



## G D SINGH

Akarnet said:


> Senior,
> Pls help.
> My CO asked me to produce fresh set of PCCs in 28 days as my PCCs were more then three years old . It was taking time so I asked for extension of couple of weeks. But now it seems it will take even more time. My queries are-
> - Do I have to again ask for extension of time?
> - Can CO reject my PR application without asking me about status of my PCC?
> 
> Pls advice.


Hi,

If you have documented reason, stating clearly, why it would take that much time for your PCC to be there, your CO can accomodate your request for extension. But if you do not have any reason or dcoument clarifying this delay, the CO may let you know that you should withdraw your application. But CO may not reject the application without a notice.

Regds
GD


----------



## G D SINGH

Rikki15 said:


> Finally my long awaited day has come..... GOT MY GRANT !!!!


That was really Long time....!

Well still you got the best...!

CONGRATULATIONS on your success...!

Wish you luck for future in Oz land..!

Regds
GD


----------



## lydia_zhu

Congrats Rikki15 !!!


----------



## G D SINGH

[QUOTE/}Originally Posted by Sazzad H View Post
By the grace of Allah I received my grant today. I am so happy and cant express my emotion. SPECIAL thanks to Good guy (who supported me everytime I required), Felix, manu the bad boy, mithu bhai (bhai ur prediction is too good, thanks a lot), GD singh, simi apa and others who always supported and answered my silly questions. I am sorry if I forget anyone. Thanks again and all the best to others for speedy grant. Cheers!!!.[/QUOTE]

Heartiest C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S S A Z Z A D....!

lane:

All the best for future...!

Regds
GD


----------



## anhalim

Congrats Rikki, this is the 2nd grant of the week :cheer2:



Rikki15 said:


> Finally my long awaited day has come..... GOT MY GRANT !!!!


----------



## Panko

lydia_zhu said:


> Any December 189 cases updates?


Not yet (apart from change of documents status from 'Required' to 'Received'.


----------



## lydia_zhu

Any one else had experiences of creating own ImmiAccount without informing agent? Will it cause any problem?


----------



## G D SINGH

Panko said:


> Not yet (apart from change of documents status from 'Required' to 'Received'.


Its NOT That far now...!

Just chill and wait for the best ever email of your life...!

Regds
GD


----------



## peanut48

Rikki15 said:


> Finally my long awaited day has come..... GOT MY GRANT !!!!


congrats!! lane:


----------



## 0z_dream

Even though it is painful to get information from my agent i prefer to wait instead of creating duplicate account which may cause confusion. waiting is better than creating any issues for our application


----------



## msohaibkhan

Sazzad H said:


> By the grace of Allah I received my grant today. I am so happy and cant express my emotion. SPECIAL thanks to Good guy (who supported me everytime I required), Felix, manu the bad boy, mithu bhai (bhai ur prediction is too good, thanks a lot), GD singh, simi apa and others who always supported and answered my silly questions. I am sorry if I forget anyone. Thanks again and all the best to others for speedy grant. Cheers!!!





Rikki15 said:


> Finally my long awaited day has come..... GOT MY GRANT !!!!


Congrats Sazzad and Rikki. Cheers


----------



## samkalu

msohaibkhan said:


> Congrats Sazzad and Rikki. Cheers


Congrats both.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Rikki15 said:


> Finally my long awaited day has come..... GOT MY GRANT !!!!


Congrats Rikki !!


----------



## OZHope

Sazzad H said:


> By the grace of Allah I received my grant today. I am so happy and cant express my emotion. SPECIAL thanks to Good guy (who supported me everytime I required), Felix, manu the bad boy, mithu bhai (bhai ur prediction is too good, thanks a lot), GD singh, simi apa and others who always supported and answered my silly questions. I am sorry if I forget anyone. Thanks again and all the best to others for speedy grant. Cheers!!!


Congratulations Sazzad H. Well done.


----------



## OZHope

Rikki15 said:


> Finally my long awaited day has come..... GOT MY GRANT !!!!


Congratulations Rikki15. Your patience is paid off  .


----------



## batels

*Congrats!*



Rikki15 said:


> Finally my long awaited day has come..... GOT MY GRANT !!!!


Good luck in the new begining..


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Sazzad H said:


> By the grace of Allah I received my grant today. I am so happy and cant express my emotion. SPECIAL thanks to Good guy (who supported me everytime I required), Felix, manu the bad boy, mithu bhai (bhai ur prediction is too good, thanks a lot), GD singh, simi apa and others who always supported and answered my silly questions. I am sorry if I forget anyone. Thanks again and all the best to others for speedy grant. Cheers!!!





Rikki15 said:


> Finally my long awaited day has come..... GOT MY GRANT !!!!


Congrats Rikki & Sazzad... Get ready to lane: 

Good Luck!

MD


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Congrats Rikki & Sazzad.


----------



## mohit2903

Rikki15 said:


> Finally my long awaited day has come..... GOT MY GRANT !!!!


Congratulations! for your Grant..


----------



## Genie8

Rikki15 said:


> Finally my long awaited day has come..... GOT MY GRANT !!!!


Congrats mate! Good luck with the move!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
189 | Skills Assessed: 8-Jul-13 | EOI App: 8-Jul-13 | EOI Invite: 14-Jul-13 | Visa Lodged: 24-Jul-13 | Medical: 21-Aug-13 | PCC/Docs sent: 16-Sep-13 | Grant: Awaited


----------



## vinayapte11

SAMD_Oz said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> Creating one more account without informing the agent! In any way, will this affect the original process which is taken care by the agent? I would like to know the status on my own, but I do not want to jeopardize the agent's work . Please advise...
> 
> Maddy


Hi SAMD_Oz and 2013
I have myself created the account and it has in no way affected my agents work. So absolutely nothing to worry. There is one gentleman on the forum who guided me regarding this. He has 4 accounts - one for himself, agent, wife and son.
So dont worry. Its risk free.
Afterall you have every right to track the progress of your application.

Only dont upload any document as it may lead to duplication if your agent already has.

2013 you are supposed to use the number starting from EGO - which is called transaction reference no or TRN.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## 2013

Great... will do it today evening....!! Btw... I think co works on case number and not the account... even if we have multiple account with same number. ..it should not be a problem. ..

Correct me if I'm wrong...!!!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## vinayapte11

*thats right!!*



2013 said:


> Great... will do it today evening....!! Btw... I think co works on case number and not the account... even if we have multiple account with same number. ..it should not be a problem. ..
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong...!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Absolutely right. He has a different account and this account will no way affect him.

Vinay


----------



## 2013

vinayapte11 said:


> Absolutely right. He has a different account and this account will no way affect him.
> 
> Vinay


Thanks vinay...!!! 
will check today 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Pardee

Rikki15 said:


> Finally my long awaited day has come..... GOT MY GRANT !!!!


Hi Rikki

Congratulationsssssss
A good news for July applicants 
Was there any verification by Ambesy ????


----------



## vinayapte11

*Not a problem*



0z_dream said:


> Did you get any information from your agent regarding anything after you you created the account and imported?. Just to knw whether co can still communicate with your agent even after you created another account and imported for same application


Well the CO only sent an email initially.
Since then there has been no communication. 
As long as I dont delete the application I see no problem with having an alternate account. 
I have spoken to my agent several times post making this account but he doesnt seem to be aware of it.
He has also sent documents so I dont see him having any problem with the application as well.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## snarayan

0z_dream said:


> Did you get any information from your agent regarding anything after you you created the account and imported?. Just to knw whether co can still communicate with your agent even after you created another account and imported for same application


Communications are linked to the email ID provided in the application and not to the immiaccount. So there should not be any confusion in this case.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

tarangoyal said:


> I have a strange question. If I plan to look for jobs while I am working in India. Is there a way in which I can opt for a australia sim with international roaming for india.
> 
> I need a plan with free incoming or lowest incoming plan so that i can give telephonic interviews.
> Like - International roaming - Vodafone Australia


hi there, yes, there is a facility called virtual mobile number for australian city that you choose from. Just refer the below link for more information. Local Phone Numbers meet VOIP and Hosted PBX with Unlimited Call Forwarding. 

Here your rental charges per month are 2 UDS and you need to add payments there using your credit cards. You may be able to choose a particular city from Australia nd the calls to that number will be routed to your Indian mobile number. AUS hr managers may not be able to find where you are located. This is one of the cheapest and easiest ways to receive interview calls from Australian companies.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Rikki15 said:


> Finally my long awaited day has come..... GOT MY GRANT !!!!


hi rikki, hats off to you buddy. I can feel your sigh of relief as your visa was grant after so long. Wish you all the best for your future enddeavors in Australia.










Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## peanut48

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, yes, there is a facility called virtual mobile number for australian city that you choose from. Just refer the below link for more information. Local Phone Numbers meet VOIP and Hosted PBX with Unlimited Call Forwarding.
> 
> Here your rental charges per month are 2 UDS and you need to add payments there using your credit cards. You may be able to choose a particular city from Australia nd the calls to that number will be routed to your Indian mobile number. AUS hr managers may not be able to find where you are located. This is one of the cheapest and easiest ways to receive interview calls from Australian companies.


This is probably the worst thing to do! Do not fool recruiters into thinking you are onshore since they will be pissed off if you cannot meet them for a face to face interview in the next day or two. And soon enough they will find out that you are not actually onshore. You will be upsetting the same recruiters who will be helping you once you actually apply for jobs onshore. Nothing good can ever come out of deceiving and tricking anyone, and you can't expect a job offer based on a lie that you are in Australia when you aren't.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

peanut48 said:


> This is probably the worst thing to do! Do not fool recruiters into thinking you are onshore since they will be pissed off if you cannot meet them for a face to face interview in the next day or two. And soon enough they will find out that you are not actually onshore. You will be upsetting the same recruiters who will be helping you once you actually apply for jobs onshore. Nothing good can ever come out of deceiving and tricking anyone, and you can't expect a job offer based on a lie that you are in Australia when you aren't.


hi there, you are right to great extent and this may be a disappointment to HR manager. However, you can tell them that you are in Australia on a short trip for 5-10 days engaged with busy work schedule for abroad assignment and as a result, it may be difficult for me to attend F2F interviews. 

you may also request them to conduct phonic or skype interviews and once you are cleared, you may join the duties within 15-21 days. This may be one of the ways to study the job market for your profile while being in abroad. Even, there are some recruiters who may offer you jobs even you are in your home country and this differs from ne profile to another and one applicant to another etc.Despite everything what you said is actually right and acceptable.


----------



## jeevan00

congratulations Rikki...........


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, you are right to great extent and this may be a disappointment to HR manager. However, you can tell them that you are in Australia on a short trip for 5-10 days engaged with busy work schedule for abroad assignment and as a result, it may be difficult for me to attend F2F interviews.
> 
> you may also request them to conduct phonic or skype interviews and once you are cleared, you may join the duties within 15-21 days. This may be one of the ways to study the job market for your profile while being in aborad. Even, there are some recruiters who may offer you jobs even you are in your home country and this differs from ne profile to another and one applicant to another etc.Despite everything what you said is actually right and acceptable.


My experience. Never misinform the HRs, specially the talent recruiters. Talent acquisition people have network and your profile gets circulated everywhere. Even if one of guy finds that you are pretending to be in Australia, in reality you are not, info flows like river. You might never be considered for an open position.

Better to be honest with HRs and pass all the true information you have.


----------



## peanut48

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, you are right to great extent and this may be a disappointment to HR manager. However, you can tell them that you are in Australia on a short trip for 5-10 days engaged with busy work schedule for abroad assignment and as a result, it may be difficult for me to attend F2F interviews.
> 
> you may also request them to conduct phonic or skype interviews and once you are cleared, you may join the duties within 15-21 days. This may be one of the ways to study the job market for your profile while being in abroad. Even, there are some recruiters who may offer you jobs even you are in your home country and this differs from ne profile to another and one applicant to another etc.Despite everything what you said is actually right and acceptable.


The OP should be honest about his location and can give out his actual phone number. And then go ahead with skype or telephonic interview. Lying about being in Australia even for a short duration when you are not there won't be of any help.

Another point to remember, in Australia you must provide references in your resume. If you claim to be in Australia for work then you might be asked for your Australia reference.


----------



## 2013

What's the final call guys?? Should we do it or not....!! Confused now. ..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## sathiyaseelan

peanut48 said:


> The OP should be honest about his location and can give out his actual phone number. And then go ahead with skype or telephonic interview. Lying about being in Australia even for a short duration when you are not there won't be of any help.
> 
> Another point to remember, in Australia you must provide references in your resume. If you claim to be in Australia for work then you might be asked for your Australia reference.


hi ratnesh and peanut, what you said actually makes sense. However, let me put my opinion front. As soon as HR managers or recruiters see your indian mobile numbers, they simply keep your resume away and hence needless to say that they will not call you for interview or shortlist your resume for further stages. This is highly applicable to the professions like telecom that is already saturated in aussies. 

There are many more telecom engineers, have been searching for a job in telecom field. This is just my feedback and i really appreciate your points since they are useful. But, i can't say whether this is bad or not. For other people where aussie companies are unable find people to fill in their vacancies, then they may go for recruiting them from abroad, unfortunately, this chance is very rare for my job profile.


----------



## snarayan

2013 said:


> What's the final call guys?? Should we do it or not....!! Confused now. ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


It clearly says that anyone can access immiaccount. Furthermore, if 2 people shouldn't access a single application, it should throw up an error when the second person tries to add, but this clearly is not the case. So there is nothing wrong in adding

Immiaccount is similar to a project management tool where the entire project team can access a particular project (in this case an application) and communication will be triggered to the person who is set up as a project manager (in this case our agent)


----------



## peanut48

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi ratnesh and peanut, what you said actually makes sense. However, let me put my opinion front. As soon as HR managers or recruiters see your indian mobile numbers, they simply keep your resume away and hence needless to say that they will not call you for interview or shortlist your resume for further stages. This is highly applicable to the professions like telecom that is already saturated in aussies.
> 
> There are many more telecom engineers, have been searching for a job in telecom field. This is just my feedback and i really appreciate your points since they are useful. But, i can't say whether this is bad or not. For other people where aussie companies are unable find people to fill in their vacancies, then they may go for recruiting them from abroad, unfortunately, this chance is very rare for my job profile.


While I understand the difficulty it doesn't seem useful to opt for deceiving methods to land a job since I'm certain it will not be successful. Of course each one has their own way to approach their issues and I'm certain you are in a better position to judge your situation.

As a note to all those who will be seeking jobs in Australia, most companies will run a background check including checking your work entitlements in Australia ie. your visa. And once blacklisted, its hard to say how well you can recover. Just a general word of caution for those who are not accustomed to how developed economies hire, it is very different from countries like say India. I say this from my personal experiences in Australia.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

peanut48 said:


> While I understand the difficulty it doesn't seem useful to opt for deceiving methods to land a job since I'm certain it will not be successful. Of course each one has their own way to approach their issues and I'm certain you are in a better position to judge your situation.
> 
> As a note to all those who will be seeking jobs in Australia, most companies will run a background check including checking your work entitlements in Australia ie. your visa. And once blacklisted, its hard to say how well you can recover. Just a general word of caution for those who are not accustomed to how developed economies hire, it is very different from countries like say India. I say this from my personal experiences in Australia.


hi peanut, your explanation, i hope, will put a full-stop to the people (including me, ha ha ha) who are planning to use virtual numbers to get to know job market and to receive interview calls, eventually, jobs from being in their countries. Even, i was planning to execute this strategy for a while, about, 1-2 weeks for knowing what is happening there in aussie. Anyway, i can say you a "big thank you" for your post. Keep posting mate and i really appreciate to be honest to the HR managers as they are not in india but in Aussie (LOL).


----------



## sathiyaseelan

snarayan said:


> It clearly says that anyone can access immiaccount. Furthermore, if 2 people shouldn't access a single application, it should throw up an error when the second person tries to add, but this clearly is not the case. So there is nothing wrong in adding
> 
> Immiaccount is similar to a project management tool where the entire project team can access a particular project (in this case an application) and communication will be triggered to the person who is set up as a project manager (in this case our agent)


hi snarayan, i was unable to see you often these days, hope you are surfing on facebook. Anyway, yours is the finest example to illustrate about immi account's accessibility. I like it and it is something in my mind and heart saying that you will get visa grant within this weekend. All the best buddy!.


----------



## snarayan

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi snarayan, i was unable to see you often these days, hope you are surfing on facebook. Anyway, yours is the finest example to illustrate about immi account's accessibility. I like it and it is something in my mind and heart saying that you will get visa grant within this weekend. All the best buddy!.


Thank you Sathiyaseelan, I hope what you said comes true. This wait is starting to get on to my nerves.


----------



## peanut48

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi peanut, your explanation, i hope, will put a full-stop to the people (including me, ha ha ha) who are planning to use virtual numbers to get to know job market and to receive interview calls, eventually, jobs from being in their countries. Even, i was planning to execute this strategy for a while, about, 1-2 weeks for knowing what is happening there in aussie. Anyway, i can say you a "big thank you" for your post. Keep posting mate and i really appreciate to be honest to the HR managers as they are not in india but in Aussie (LOL).


Hi Sathiya,

I know how it feels to move to Australia without any resources or job in hand. I have done it before. I don't mean to scare anyone but it is the truth. And most of us who are new to such an environment will often not understand the difference between our country, say India and Australia. In India, there are shortcuts and tricks to land jobs but in Australia, its rare to get by like that.

Even I'm going to try for a job from India before I leave but I will be honest about my situation. I know its almost impossible to get a job from offshore but sometimes you have to try your luck. If not I'm going to buy a cheap tiger airways ticket to Australia and go look for a job there which I know will be more successful. Once I secure a job I'll take a delayed joining date of 1 or 2 weeks, return to India for the permanent move.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

2013 said:


> What's the final call guys?? Should we do it or not....!! Confused now. ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


You can create another immi account and import your visa application. I have done same by mistake but it worked actually. 

I applied for MHD and TRN was generated. I created an account and imported that TRN. 

My consultant created a separate account and I filed my with that. Now, I imported my MHD TRN in immi account created by consultant. So both accounts have TRN of MHD.

I think immi account is just for better management and helps applicants to track visa applications.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

peanut48 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> I know how it feels to move to Australia without any resources or job in hand. I have done it before. I don't mean to scare anyone but it is the truth. And most of us who are new to such an environment will often not understand the difference between our country, say India and Australia. In India, there are shortcuts and tricks to land jobs but in Australia, its rare to get by like that.
> 
> Even I'm going to try for a job from India before I leave but I will be honest about my situation. I know its almost impossible to get a job from offshore but sometimes you have to try your luck. If not I'm going to buy a cheap tiger airways ticket to Australia and go look for a job there which I know will be more successful. Once I secure a job I'll take a delayed joining date of 1 or 2 weeks, return to India for the permanent move.


Why dont you approach your current employer to transfer you into their Australian office ( if present). Once they find out you have PR, it will be easy to get transferred in same company.


----------



## peanut48

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Why dont you approach your current employer to transfer you into their Australian office ( if present). Once they find out you have PR, it will be easy to get transferred in same company.


I'm self-employed!


----------



## 2013

So CO will send mail on both the ID's?? How will he knw mail id

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Why dont you approach your current employer to transfer you into their Australian office ( if present). Once they find out you have PR, it will be easy to get transferred in same company.


This is a good option. In my case though my office is in Melb but i cannot get an internal transfer as my team nor my project related work is there. Everything is related to US


----------



## peanut48

2013 said:


> So CO will send mail on both the ID's?? How will he knw mail id
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


2013, by the time you figure it out you would've received your grant in 2014 :eyebrows:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Why dont you approach your current employer to transfer you into their Australian office ( if present). Once they find out you have PR, it will be easy to get transferred in same company.


hi ratnesh, i already approached them and they nodded to my request on condition that there should be some vacancies matching my skills sets and i need pass through the interview. The best tactic to find a job be it from onshore or offshore, i trust, is to throw as many stones (applying for many jobs) as you can on a mango tree and choose the sweetest fruit (high paying job or advanced technical job or so). So, i would like to explore all avenues as possible.


----------



## ali.sajid

After one month time, uploaded documents status changed from required to “received” today. No CO assigned but hope there is something goin on in background


----------



## anthoney

Rikki15 said:


> Finally my long awaited day has come..... GOT MY GRANT !!!!


Many Congratulations Rikki  all your efforts and patience have brought you success. Wish you a bright future ahead in Aussie land


----------



## snarayan

2013 said:


> So CO will send mail on both the ID's?? How will he knw mail id
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


The mail I'd for official correspondence is specified on the visa application form.

Login to immiaccount and you will understand what I mean.


----------



## anhalim

One more dry day, only 2 grants since yesterday, hope to see more cheering faces tomorrow


----------



## SAMD_Oz

2013 said:


> So CO will send mail on both the ID's?? How will he knw mail id
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Too many, right dude?!?! But kinda you are asking for me too...!


----------



## 2013

Mission accomplished 

Imported the profile.. All documents received.. !! Two things recommended... 
Evidence of Health
Evidence of Skills Assessment

What does this mean?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

2013 said:


> Mission accomplished
> 
> Imported the profile.. All documents received.. !! Two things recommended...
> 
> Evidence of Skills Assessment
> 
> What does this mean?


ACS assessment has to be submitted against it. Your agent did not uploaded it ?


----------



## jpspringall

Sadly I can confirm that status received does NOT mean you've got a CO. All my docs are receiving but just got confirmation I don't have a CO.

James


----------



## 2013

ratnesh.nagori said:


> ACS assessment has to be submitted against it. Your agent did not uploaded it ?


*Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of *

Recommended

*Health, Evidence of*

Recommended

*Skills Assessment, Evidence of* ACS is attached under this... 

On clicking on *?* i see "Please provide evidence of your Australian qualifications" I don't have this


----------



## peanut48

2013 said:


> *Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of *
> 
> Recommended
> 
> *Health, Evidence of*
> 
> Recommended
> 
> *Skills Assessment, Evidence of* ACS is attached under this...
> 
> On clicking on *?* i see "Please provide evidence of your Australian qualifications" I don't have this


Check your EOI or application. *Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of* appears if you have selected Australia in your Education History. If not, ignore it.


----------



## 2013

peanut48 said:


> Check your EOI or application. *Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of* appears if you have selected Australia in your Education History. If not, ignore it.


What about medical thing? That'll be only checked on CO allocation??


----------



## Zaxter

Had a query on the medical front. Was going through the Electronic Health Processing page and several times on the page it states "do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application."

In other words, doing the health checkup before the case officer has asked you to.

Has it been delayed for anyone?


----------



## selvarathinam

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there,
> 
> 1. Though new reference letter from current complany is optional, i highly recommend you to get it to make your case strong. if you are unable to get it from hr manager on company's letterhead, try to get it from your managter or colleague on either company's letterhead or on stamp paper. You have to submit current monthly pay slips, present bank statements, form 16 and income tax statements (whatever applicable) at the time of visa application.
> 
> 2. i think no need to include your mother as non-migrating member, (my opinion only) You may do it later once you get your visa. I clicked "no" to this question asking about non-migrating members but i am unsure of this answer.


Thank you Sathiya for your inputs. I have a query on the 1st point - when you say reference letter is optional; does that mean I can mention the current organisation detail and submit all other documents except reference letter ( I am fine if that would weaken my current organisation experience since its just 3-4 months, but afraid that should not reflect adversly on rest of my experience for which I have complete documents) Also in such a short duration I have not developed such a rapport wherein I can seek help from my colleague for the stamp paper option.

The only thing I am afraid of is that the CO should not start pushing me for current organisation reference letter as mandatory and put my application on hold as incomplete document. I am even happy not considering this experience and even fine to take it out of my application if that would not make me guilty of giving false information of not working post OCT-2013.


----------



## Huzefa

adudecool said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Due to the recent restrictions by RBI on international payments, I got a forex card to pay my visa fee. Its a HDFC multicurrency forex plus card (Visa).
> 
> Now, When i try to make a payment online, I am seeing a message "Error declined". Not sure why, I have seen posts on Expat where people have successfully paid thru HDFC multicurrency card. The bank people are clueless. One of the bank person told me that its an issue from the merchant's side.
> 
> Anybody facing similar issues during payment and do we have a workaround for this?
> Can i contact DIAC for this?
> 
> appreciate all you help,
> 
> alex


Hi Alex, 

Did you found the workaround for this? I am also stuck in same situation. 

- Huzefa


----------



## au applicant

*Rsident Return Visa*

Need your help guys. What is Resident Return Visa? How many years does one have to stay in Australia to get this. Is this conditional or unconditional? I have got my 190 visa but I want to stay in India for at least 3 years before going to Australia. What about my contract with the state govt where I have promised to stay minimum 2 yrs.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Zaxter said:


> Had a query on the medical front. Was going through the Electronic Health Processing page and several times on the page it states "do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application."
> 
> In other words, doing the health checkup before the case officer has asked you to.
> 
> Has it been delayed for anyone?


Zaxter, MHD is for people who have not yet lodged the visa. You can click on the link organise your health requirement available on your documents page to generate the HAP ID and print the referral letter.

This wont delay your process.


----------



## rubonno1

Huzefa said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> Did you found the workaround for this? I am also stuck in same situation.
> 
> - Huzefa


Hi guys,

I had used ICICI Forex Card in mid Dec,13. It work really well.
And Payment can also be done through debit card facility as well. The payment option show credit / debit payment.

Earlier I was under impression that only credit card can be used for payment.

You can try using your debit card or try ICICI.

Not too sure about the HDFC.

Rgds
JC


----------



## kharelshishir

Buddies,
What are actual details while adopting subclass 190?
Is it somethehing like;

1. MSA & Ielts
2 EOI
3 STATE INVITES FOR STATE APPLICATION
- send documents to apply for state sponsorship
4. State acknowledge application.
5. State sends you sponsor acceptance
6. Wait for DIBP invitation
7. DIBP sends invitation
8. Lodge documents to DIBP
9 wait for grants.

Please correct me with the list.

Further, what are the general documents that we need to submit while applying for state sponsorship and DIBP respectiely?


----------



## Waqarali20005

kharelshishir said:


> Buddies,
> What are actual details while adopting subclass 190?
> Is it somethehing like;
> 
> 1. MSA & Ielts
> 2 EOI
> 3 STATE INVITES FOR STATE APPLICATION
> - send documents to apply for state sponsorship
> 4. State acknowledge application.
> 5. State sends you sponsor acceptance
> 6. Wait for DIBP invitation
> 7. DIBP sends invitation
> 8. Lodge documents to DIBP
> 9 wait for grants.
> 
> Please correct me with the list.
> 
> Further, what are the general documents that we need to submit while applying for state sponsorship and DIBP respectiely?


Yes the chronology is in right order but for few occupation IELTS is a prerequisite for skills assessment. 

General documents differ from state to state. a list of such documents is availabel on each state's website. DIBP check list is also available at Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) click on VISA APPLICANTS tab and then on DOCUMENT CHECKLIST.


----------



## Probasi

vinayapte11 said:


> Hi Probasi,
> Yes the requested documents email sent by the case officer did included character reference document - i.e PCC as a requirement. PCC also you can apply for through passport seva. If you have a recent passport wherein the police verification has been conducted, you will get PCC immediately during your visit.
> 
> Medicals I did by myself. There are some clinics affiliated. You sinply visit them give your transaction reference no and carry passport (necessary) and they will do the needed medicals.
> They directly upload our results and the status of medicals changes from required to not required in our immi account.
> Please let me know if you need any more details.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Hey,
Thanks mate. But I have completed my PCC/Medicals. Now waiting :juggle:


----------



## Probasi

au applicant said:


> Need your help guys. What is Resident Return Visa? How many years does one have to stay in Australia to get this. Is this conditional or unconditional? I have got my 190 visa but I want to stay in India for at least 3 years before going to Australia. What about my contract with the state govt where I have promised to stay minimum 2 yrs.


Please check Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)
All the contracts (State or Federal) are negotiable (IMO) if you can prove that you have/had compelling reason to break them.


----------



## RRag

vinayapte11 said:


> Yes. Regiter here. There is an import application option. For that you need your application reference number, your birth of date and country of application and your application will get imported.
> 
> -Vinay


Hi Vinay,

I have invitation letter from Department of Immigration and Citizenship ( My agent has sent it as a proof of getting invitation) on which EOI ID number is there.. Is this number application reference number? If not please let me know how can I get TIN number using this EOI ID?

RRag....


----------



## jack1010

Hi guys,

I am putting together my documents to lodge 190 visa. I could not find a list of documents on the immiaccount website or in faq. If anyone has the list of documents, please share it with me. I understand that some documents required to be attested and some color scanned. If someone can shed light regarding which documents - color scanned and which attested, that would be great.

Further in Mumbai, where can I get medicals done? How much is the cost? Do I need to show any documents stating that the medical is required for Australian visa? 

Thanks,
J.


----------



## peanut48

My fellow 190 December applicants who I've lost in this endless thread no thanks to the mod who merged our thread to this one, in the google doc I've added a sheet called comments/chat so we can post messages there to help track our timelines and keep the noise filtered out. Really do not appreciate the 190 December thread being merged here and adding noise to our discussions.

The 190 Dec doc link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Yk9sNEZiT2ZjV2tvd2FmYVBsbHc&usp=sharing#gid=0

The spreadsheet isn't allowing text on the new sheet. can the owner of the sheet fix it please. tia.


----------



## tarangoyal

Something very terrible happened with me. I wasnt getting any update from CO or agent so I decided to submit form 956A and 1193 to exempt my agent and update my communication details.

My agent updated me in email that he uploaded all employement proofs on 27th November 2013. My CO told me "today" that he has not recieved any proofs yet. It was only with the filled forms that i was authorised to know the progress. I have submitted the proofs today.

Today, A word has been deleted from my dictionary - Humanity


I have been waiting every single day for the update and gosh... need to wait again for dont know how many days 

Immigration to Canada & Australia with Best Immigration Consultants


----------



## pakiapplicant123

tarangoyal said:


> Something very terrible happened with me. I wasnt getting any update from CO or agent so I decided to submit form 956A and 1193 to exempt my agent and update my communication details.
> 
> My agent updated me in email that he uploaded all employement proofs on 27th November 2013. My CO told me "today" that he has not recieved any proofs yet. It was only with the filled forms that i was authorised to know the progress. I have submitted the proofs today.
> 
> Today, A word has been deleted from my dictionary - Humanity
> 
> I have been waiting every single day for the update and gosh... need to wait again for dont know how many days
> 
> Immigration to Canada & Australia with Best Immigration Consultants


Sue him


----------



## BasCW

Waqarali20005 said:


> Yes the chronology is in right order but for few occupation IELTS is a prerequisite for skills assessment.
> 
> General documents differ from state to state. a list of such documents is availabel on each state's website. DIBP check list is also available at Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) click on VISA APPLICANTS tab and then on DOCUMENT CHECKLIST.


Also I just noticed that NSW 190 sponsorship has been closed since Dec 24 2013 to July 2014.


----------



## nithila.nagu

Hi all,

I am new to the forum but I have been following the instructions in the forum since I planned to apply for PR. U guys are rocking ..really need to appreciate all. I just wanted to know few info.
All those who applied on dec got status change in login for docs to received.
In the mail that contains the bridging visa, it says GSM , Adelaide. Did everyone get the same or different places?
Does it mean that my co will be from Adelaide team?



IETLS : 7 on every band; ACS applied : aug 4 , recvd : nov 20 ;eoi submi:20 nov (65 pts for 261313); invite 2nd dec ; visa lodging : 4 dec ; Aus pcc : 9 dec; pcc india 20 dec ; Meds : 23 dec; CO : ??? ; Grant : ????


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Peanut, Ratnesh, 2013:

If my agent is uploading the any documents after my new account, can I see those changes? Or should I have to upload from my side too? Need your advise guys!


----------



## misguided

tarangoyal said:


> Something very terrible happened with me. I wasnt getting any update from CO or agent so I decided to submit form 956A and 1193 to exempt my agent and update my communication details.
> 
> My agent updated me in email that he uploaded all employement proofs on 27th November 2013. My CO told me "today" that he has not recieved any proofs yet. It was only with the filled forms that i was authorised to know the progress. I have submitted the proofs today.
> 
> Today, A word has been deleted from my dictionary - Humanity
> 
> 
> I have been waiting every single day for the update and gosh... need to wait again for dont know how many days
> 
> Immigration to Canada & Australia with Best Immigration Consultants


Is he a MARA registered agent ? If yes , you can raise a official complaint aganinst him . Also let the forum know the details , so that people think twice before hiring this agent.


----------



## 2013

SAMD_Oz said:


> Peanut, Ratnesh, 2013:
> 
> If my agent is uploading the any documents after my new account, can I see those changes? Or should I have to upload from my side too? Need your advise guys!


Yes, you cam create a new account and import the info using reference no., dob and passport no. And track the changes made by the agent. You need not upload anything, just keep a watch what agent is doing.

I just created by account yesterday and I don't there is any harm in doing so coz the sites lets u import the profile by selecting the options like family member, agent etc.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

Guys,

Any grants or allocations today?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## tarangoyal

misguided said:


> Is he a MARA registered agent ? If yes , you can raise a official complaint aganinst him . Also let the forum know the details , so that people think twice before hiring this agent.


Immigration to Australia | Jobs in Australia for Indians | Immigration to Australia from India

=========================

They have mentioned that they are MARA even when they are not 

This is the reply from MARA
=========================

On Wed, Jan 8, 2014 at 4:33 AM, JE <*******@mara.gov.au> wrote:
Hi Taran

Unfortunately I don’t have any further information that I can provide you with. I have referred the business to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection but they do not usually provide us with an outcome unless they find that there is a registered agent at the business, then they can refer the matter back to us. They are a different department and I am not familiar with their processes.

You may like to consider contacting your local consumer protection agency or a legal practitioner for further assistance.

Kind regards

JE
Registration Officer

Office of the Migration Agents Registration Authority
Telephone: (02) 9078 3547


----------



## tarangoyal

usman1984 said:


> Sue him


Checking with a lawyer on it. I am deeply disappointed. Feels like, how foolish i was.. checking visa page multiple times everyday to check if the case is finalized.


----------



## schong

Lodge 23rd Oct and still 'patiently' waiting......and waiting......:fingerscrossed::confused2:


----------



## BasCW

schong said:


> Lodge 23rd Oct and still 'patiently' waiting......and waiting......:fingerscrossed::confused2:


When did you get your CO allocated?
I lodged on Oct 10th. October bunch allocated to T2 Adelaide seem to be progressing the slowest, as far as I know.


----------



## GREEN_DAY

svspavan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> The status of my uploaded docs had changed from required to received. Does this mean CO had been allocated?


 Hi ,
Changed status from required to received does not mean CO has been allocated. I had my application status changed to recevied on 10 of nov( visa applied on 6th of nov). I called up immi last week but No CO As yet.

cheers


----------



## schong

BasCW said:


> When did you get your CO allocated?
> I lodged on Oct 10th. October bunch allocated to T2 Adelaide seem to be progressing the slowest, as far as I know.


I was first contacted by CO on the 3rd Dec for additional docs. All submitted as of 18th Dec. T6 Adelaide


----------



## verg

schong said:


> I was first contacted by CO on the 3rd Dec for additional docs. All submitted as of 18th Dec. T6 Adelaide


Hey schong, I'm on the same situation. T6 Adelaide, CO contacted on 26-Nov, submitted docs 16-Dec. Still waiting and waiting :juggle:.

By the way, my CO's initials are MB, any chance you got the same?


----------



## schong

verg said:


> Hey schong, I'm on the same situation. T6 Adelaide, CO contacted on 26-Nov, submitted docs 16-Dec. Still waiting and waiting :juggle:.
> 
> By the way, my CO's initials are MB, any chance you got the same?


Nope. Mine is AC.


----------



## cooloz82

the wait continues .. no CO so far.. i called last week to find out the status .. no CO yet.


I have front loaded everything after lodging 190 from nov 14.. so frustating .. 

Any predictions?


----------



## verg

schong said:


> Nope. Mine is AC.


Well, good luck to us  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jeevan00

cooloz82 said:


> the wait continues .. no CO so far.. i called last week to find out the status .. no CO yet.
> 
> 
> I have front loaded everything after lodging 190 from nov 14.. so frustating ..
> 
> Any predictions?



you will get a direct grant..........so don't be upset.............I have the same situation,applied for 190 on 12 nov.........no CO,NO medicals..........waiting and waiting.........................atlesast u have done with ur medicals......so be happy


----------



## jeevan00

2013 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any grants or allocations today?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Seems like another dry day .NO co & No Grants:confused2:


----------



## 2013

jeevan00 said:


> Seems like another dry day .NO co & No Grants:confused2:


Yeah... any idea if they have completed november allocations??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## jeevan00

jack1010 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am putting together my documents to lodge 190 visa. I could not find a list of documents on the immiaccount website or in faq. If anyone has the list of documents, please share it with me. I understand that some documents required to be attested and some color scanned. If someone can shed light regarding which documents - color scanned and which attested, that would be great.
> 
> Further in Mumbai, where can I get medicals done? How much is the cost? Do I need to show any documents stating that the medical is required for Australian visa?
> 
> Thanks,
> J.


hi 
India try this link to find out the panel in Mumbai.just ring them and get an appointment ask about the cost of medical.get you HAP id. Copy of passport and a photogragh are generally needed.if u call up the hospital they will clear you doubts......hope that you understood what I said.

Documentation Checklist for Skilled Nominated(190) Visa Applications - Live in Victoria
check this out for documents for Victoria.


----------



## BasCW

Seems like no grant today!
Our COs are working hard or hardly working?


----------



## Sai2Aus

2013 said:


> Yeah... any idea if they have completed november allocations??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


I submitted a doc on 6th. Today it has changed to received. 

So someone for sure is working background. It cannot be an automated status change. 

So by this week all pending applicants from Oct Nov Dec will get their grants I feel.

best wishes 2013..


----------



## 2013

Sai2Aus said:


> I submitted a doc on 6th. Today it has changed to received.
> 
> So someone for sure is working background. It cannot be an automated status change.
> 
> So by this week all pending applicants from Oct Nov Dec will get their grants I feel.
> 
> best wishes 2013..


Yeah its changed for all... what I know is, there's a backend team that works on doc verification before co is allocated

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Varun Anand

Hello all,
My application status says " in progress".pls suggest what does that mean.what would b next change..
Thanks

Visa lodge 12th Dec-13,meds,pcc done


----------



## olways

BasCW said:


> Seems like no grant today!
> Our COs are working hard or hardly working?


Lol. This comment made me laugh so bad. Thanks.


----------



## cyberkidpk

jeevan00 said:


> you will get a direct grant..........so don't be upset.............I have the same situation,applied for 190 on 12 nov.........no CO,NO medicals..........waiting and waiting.........................atlesast u have done with ur medicals......so be happy



Same same.... Its been more than 9 weeks
Lodged my 190 on 1st november.
No CO
Front loaded everything and 
As for the document status changing to RECEIVED ,mine got changed on 2nd nov 
So it certainly doesn't mean that CO been assigned

Happy waiting all


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> Mission accomplished
> 
> Imported the profile.. All documents received.. !! Two things recommended...
> Evidence of Health
> Evidence of Skills Assessment
> 
> What does this mean?


 you did it.......FINALLY!!!


----------



## DesiTadka

Same here...lodged on Nov 7th but no sign of any CO....




jeevan00 said:


> you will get a direct grant..........so don't be upset.............I have the same situation,applied for 190 on 12 nov.........no CO,NO medicals..........waiting and waiting.........................atlesast u have done with ur medicals......so be happy


----------



## vinayapte11

RRag said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> I have invitation letter from Department of Immigration and Citizenship ( My agent has sent it as a proof of getting invitation) on which EOI ID number is there.. Is this number application reference number? If not please let me know how can I get TIN number using this EOI ID?
> 
> RRag....


Hi RRag,
Have you lodged your application? If yes then the Application payment receipt which you get contains the Application Receipt Number.
Generally to register on immi account you would need - TRN no, Date of birth, Passport no, Country and your valid email id.

Try finding the TRN no on your receipt which would have the following format - EGO*******

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## sathiyaseelan

tarangoyal said:


> Checking with a lawyer on it. I am deeply disappointed. Feels like, how foolish i was.. checking visa page multiple times everyday to check if the case is finalized.


hi taran, don't get depressed buddy. I understand your pain of waiting for so long even without knowing that your agent hasn't done anything. Be patient and optimistic and treat this as a lesson that taught you so many things such as patience, and time management etc. 

Now, this may be a lesson to others as well who blindly pay money to a fraudulent agent without checking whether they are eligible for that visa or not by themseleves prior to payment. Moreover, please do allocate some time, may be 15 or 30 minutes a day or a week to check new updates and processes that are employed from time to time to keep you posted. 

My personal recommendation is to knock the doors of a mara registered agent if and only if your case is really intricate to cope with. as every penny you earned and every minute you spent for your visa process can never be returned, think at least 10 or 15 times and analyze all pros and cons before choosing an immigration consultant. i care for you, buddies.


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> Yeah its changed for all... what I know is, there's a backend team that works on doc verification before co is allocated
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Now we all are in a funny situation. We know that someone has downloaded our documents. 

We might have been allocated a CO or not! But we do not know it!

We shall know it only if s/he contacts us. And even if CO is allocated, s/he may not contact us in case everything is in place. 

Now, that actually, is a good news. But then, it is sweet only when we receive the direct grant email. Till then it is an impatient wait.

Oh God! What is happening to me (or us!)???
Am I becoming a philosopher???? :eyebrows:

The bottom line is...this wait is killing! :boxing:


----------



## samkalu

Good news from my end. I got the grant few min ago. So excited. First of all I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous support we give to each other.
Lets keep helping each other continously. 

Btw I had old acs. Submitted exp letter I gave for acs and gave slips for remaining exp proof.

Any questions on my case let me know I would love to share info.


----------



## 0z_dream

samkalu said:


> Good news from my end. I got the grant few min ago. So excited. First of all I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous support we give to each other.
> Lets keep helping each other continously.
> 
> Btw I had old acs. Submitted exp letter I gave for acs and gave slips for remaining exp proof.
> 
> Any questions on my case let me know I would love to share info.


Congrats samkalu:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## anhalim

Congrats samkalu, this is the 3rd grant of the week 




samkalu said:


> Good news from my end. I got the grant few min ago. So excited. First of all I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous support we give to each other.
> Lets keep helping each other continously.
> 
> Btw I had old acs. Submitted exp letter I gave for acs and gave slips for remaining exp proof.
> 
> Any questions on my case let me know I would love to share info.


----------



## Panko

samkalu said:


> Good news from my end. I got the grant few min ago. So excited. First of all I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous support we give to each other.
> Lets keep helping each other continously.
> 
> Btw I had old acs. Submitted exp letter I gave for acs and gave slips for remaining exp proof.
> 
> Any questions on my case let me know I would love to share info.


Congratulations buddy!


----------



## 0z_dream

there is one grant today for samkalu lodged on 9/11/2013,


----------



## BasCW

samkalu said:


> Good news from my end. I got the grant few min ago. So excited. First of all I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous support we give to each other.
> Lets keep helping each other continously.
> 
> Btw I had old acs. Submitted exp letter I gave for acs and gave slips for remaining exp proof.
> 
> Any questions on my case let me know I would love to share info.


Congrats Mate!arty:arty:


----------



## anthoney

samkalu said:


> Good news from my end. I got the grant few min ago. So excited. First of all I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous support we give to each other.
> Lets keep helping each other continously.
> 
> Btw I had old acs. Submitted exp letter I gave for acs and gave slips for remaining exp proof.
> 
> Any questions on my case let me know I would love to share info.


Many Congratulations buddy


----------



## msohaibkhan

samkalu said:


> Good news from my end. I got the grant few min ago. So excited. First of all I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous support we give to each other.
> Lets keep helping each other continously.
> 
> Btw I had old acs. Submitted exp letter I gave for acs and gave slips for remaining exp proof.
> 
> Any questions on my case let me know I would love to share info.


Many congrats mate


----------



## Sai2Aus

samkalu said:


> Good news from my end. I got the grant few min ago. So excited. First of all I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous support we give to each other.
> Lets keep helping each other continously.
> 
> Btw I had old acs. Submitted exp letter I gave for acs and gave slips for remaining exp proof.
> 
> Any questions on my case let me know I would love to share info.


Congrats Samkalu.. eace::rockon:opcorn::hippie::whoo::lalala: lane:


----------



## OZHope

samkalu said:


> Good news from my end. I got the grant few min ago. So excited. First of all I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous support we give to each other.
> Lets keep helping each other continously.
> 
> Btw I had old acs. Submitted exp letter I gave for acs and gave slips for remaining exp proof.
> 
> Any questions on my case let me know I would love to share info.


Congratulations Buddy  Well done


----------



## msohaibkhan

jack1010 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am putting together my documents to lodge 190 visa. I could not find a list of documents on the immiaccount website or in faq. If anyone has the list of documents, please share it with me. I understand that some documents required to be attested and some color scanned. If someone can shed light regarding which documents - color scanned and which attested, that would be great.
> 
> Further in Mumbai, where can I get medicals done? How much is the cost? Do I need to show any documents stating that the medical is required for Australian visa?
> 
> Thanks,
> J.


Goto Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) , then "VISA APPLICANTS" tab, then "DOCUMENT CHECKLIST" button at the bottom


----------



## Waqarali20005

BasCW said:


> Also I just noticed that NSW 190 sponsorship has been closed since Dec 24 2013 to July 2014.


Yes it is..


----------



## 0z_dream

vinayapte1, PkBlr, rahulreshu1, BlackBelt
what is your subclass pls?


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hello. Request your advise.*



0z_dream said:


> aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
> vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
> *samkalu----------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
> Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
> rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
> cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
> Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
> PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
> ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
> Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
> rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
> jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
> 2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
> jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
> 0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
> sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
> BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
> Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----
> IAA81 --------------- Subclass 190 ----------- Visa App Lodge 11/12/13---- CO GRANT
> SAMD_Oz ---------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------Visa Lodged 16/12/13


Dear all,
I had told my case earlier as well but for a different query. But I would like to restate as I am feeling edgy because of an incident which happened in case of one of our team members. 
In his case the agent told that the docs have been uploaded but never did.
In my case firstly the case officer asked for docs on 6th dec. Though my docs were ready on 15th he submitted (that is what he said - thru email) on 3rd Jan (exactly on 28th day).
Now I dont know whether I should believe him and keep quiet or get in touch with the case officer to confirm - would be a good idea or irritate the CO?

Sorry to reask but what shall I do? Im really getting impatient. 
The immi account also does not show any movement since I lodged the application. Only medicals have changed to not required. (agent sent docs on email)

What to do? Please advise guyz.

Vinay


----------



## anhalim

Congratulations for​your grant​ 
Sazzad H​


----------



## anhalim

Firetoy is missing, will take his legacy forward


----------



## peanut48

congrats samkalu


----------



## sathiyaseelan

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear all,
> I had told my case earlier as well but for a different query. But I would like to restate as I am feeling edgy because of an incident which happened in case of one of our team members.
> In his case the agent told that the docs have been uploaded but never did.
> In my case firstly the case officer asked for docs on 6th dec. Though my docs were ready on 15th he submitted (that is what he said - thru email) on 3rd Jan (exactly on 28th day).
> Now I dont know whether I should believe him and keep quiet or get in touch with the case officer to confirm - would be a good idea or irritate the CO?
> 
> Sorry to reask but what shall I do? Im really getting impatient.
> The immi account also does not show any movement since I lodged the application. Only medicals have changed to not required. (agent sent docs on email)
> 
> What to do? Please advise guyz.
> 
> Vinay


hi vinay, do call the case officer right away and confirm whether he/she received all the requested documents. If this is the first time you are calling CO, then don't hesitate to call him to get to know the status of receipt of your documents. This will not harm anything your visa grant and you may be relaxed after knowing it. So, go for it, buddy and keep us posted.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> Now we all are in a funny situation. We know that someone has downloaded our documents.
> 
> We might have been allocated a CO or not! But we do not know it!
> 
> We shall know it only if s/he contacts us. And even if CO is allocated, s/he may not contact us in case everything is in place.
> 
> Now, that actually, is a good news. But then, it is sweet only when we receive the direct grant email. Till then it is an impatient wait.
> 
> Oh God! What is happening to me (or us!)???
> Am I becoming a philosopher???? :eyebrows:
> 
> The bottom line is...this wait is killing! :boxing:


For ACS we exactly know it would take 3months.So it was fine. But for the final grant we are unaware of the approx timeline.. This is the real pain. 

Im not done with my medicals. So may be my CO will contact me.. 

Direct grant or grant after CO let it be quick.. God please give us patience.. ray:


----------



## mohit2903

Many congratulations for your grant!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

samkalu said:


> Good news from my end. I got the grant few min ago. So excited. First of all I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous support we give to each other.
> Lets keep helping each other continously.
> 
> Btw I had old acs. Submitted exp letter I gave for acs and gave slips for remaining exp proof.
> 
> Any questions on my case let me know I would love to share info.


hi samkalu, finally your patience paid you a great remuneration. congrats for your success with visa grant and welcome the Australian permanent residents' club! 










Wish you best of luck for your future life in Aussie.

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thanks*



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi vinay, do call the case officer right away and confirm whether he/she received all the requested documents. If this is the first time you are calling CO, then don't hesitate to call him to get to know the status of receipt of your documents. This will not harm anything your visa grant and you may be relaxed after knowing it. So, go for it, buddy and keep us posted.


Thanks Sathiyaseelan,
Only thing is I hope it wont irritate him and secondly I hope he wont say that why I am getting in touch if I have authorized agent.
Could be a good idea to email him? Or call?
Regards,
VInay


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

vinayapte11 said:


> Thanks Sathiyaseelan,
> Only thing is I hope it wont irritate him and secondly I hope he wont say that why I am getting in touch if I have authorized agent.
> Could be a good idea to email him? Or call?
> Regards,
> VInay


When you hire an agent, dont you have a agreement or something which give yous right to know you application status, userid/passwords of diff accounts etc ?

If agents are not working properly, dont you have rights to sue him ?


----------



## anhalim

*Congratulations for*
*your grant*​ 
*Rikki15*


----------



## sathiyaseelan

vinayapte11 said:


> Thanks Sathiyaseelan,
> Only thing is I hope it wont irritate him and secondly I hope he wont say that why I am getting in touch if I have authorized agent.
> Could be a good idea to email him? Or call?
> Regards,
> VInay


see, if you didn't cross the deadlines, it is ok to email him. But your case is different as 28 days have already passed, it is wise to call him and confirm the receipt of all documents and any other documents needed from you or not. Trust me, this will not inrritate case officer as your situation is urgent and highly important. 

But, before calling case officer, have all details such as TRN number, passport, etc. on hand so that it will be easy for him/her to answer you correctly and immediately. You may need to wait on call as linking with your correspondent case officer may take about 20-30 minutes, so ,have good balance on your mobile. Do it on tomorrow morning at 6:00 am (Indian time), so that case officers may be relaxed.


----------



## mohit2903

Adding myself - 
aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
*samkalu----------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----
IAA81 --------------- Subclass 190 ----------- Visa App Lodge 11/12/13---- CO GRANT
SAMD_Oz ---------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------Visa Lodged 16/12/13
mohit2903--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------Visa Lodged 25\11\13-----CO assigned 11/12/2013


----------



## anhalim

*Congratulations for*
*your grant*​ 
*samkalu*


----------



## anhalim

*this is for you sathiya for helping others and for always being positive*

*Congratulations for*
*your grant*

*sathiyaseelan*


----------



## Genie8

samkalu said:


> Good news from my end. I got the grant few min ago. So excited. First of all I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous support we give to each other.
> Lets keep helping each other continously.
> 
> Btw I had old acs. Submitted exp letter I gave for acs and gave slips for remaining exp proof.
> 
> Any questions on my case let me know I would love to share info.


Congrats on the good news!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
189 | Skills Assessed: 8-Jul-13 | EOI App: 8-Jul-13 | EOI Invite: 14-Jul-13 | Visa Lodged: 24-Jul-13 | Medical: 21-Aug-13 | PCC/Docs sent: 16-Sep-13 | Grant: Awaited


----------



## rahulreshu

0z_dream said:


> vinayapte1, PkBlr, rahulreshu1, BlackBelt
> what is your subclass pls?


Mine is 189.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

anhalim said:


> *this is for you sathiya for helping others and for always being positive*
> 
> *Congratulations for*
> *your grant*
> 
> *sathiyaseelan*


hi buddy, thanks a lot for visa stamping on expat forum which is really worth more than done in immigration consulate. Have a good day and i wish you will get your visa grant soon. Cheers!


----------



## vinayapte11

*mine is 189*



rahulreshu said:


> Mine is 189.


It is 189


----------



## mohit2903

Little correction -
aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
*samkalu----------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----
IAA81 --------------- Subclass 190 ----------- Visa App Lodge 11/12/13---- CO GRANT
SAMD_Oz ---------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------Visa Lodged 16/12/13
mohit2903--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------Visa Lodged 25/11/13-----CO assigned 11/12/2013


----------



## jeevan00

samkalu said:


> Good news from my end. I got the grant few min ago. So excited. First of all I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous support we give to each other.
> Lets keep helping each other continously.
> 
> Btw I had old acs. Submitted exp letter I gave for acs and gave slips for remaining exp proof.
> 
> Any questions on my case let me know I would love to share info.


congratssssssss:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Jellybean17

hello everyone! So happy to see a lot of newly granted visas this week!

I have an inquiry, if you guys can help me out. 

I lodged VISA 190 last Dec 6 and am now trying to front load it with all the documents needed.

I was initially asked for form 1221 and I uploaded it already. I read somewhere in the forum that FORM 80 is also needed? But this was not asked for in my account...but trying to be sure, I wanted to fill it out now too and upload it somehow.

QUESTION: There is a part in the questionnaire where it asks you to list all countries I visited in the past ten years, in chronological order.

I have changed passports in the last ten years and I have no account of my travels in the first passport! How did you guys fill this out? Did you really put everything down? I had to travel a lot because of work so, I’m not sure how to approach this.

Please help me.

Thanks!


----------



## Johanna Ng

I don't know how you guys do it. Some of you have been been waiting for over a month for a CO and I'm not even two weeks in!

Maybe it's because I'm intensely bored being on summer break. Once school term starts (I'm a music teacher in SA) I hope the weeks will go faster.

In the meantime, sending calm thoughts and good luck vibes to everyone!


----------



## 0z_dream

Mohit,
did you call dibp to ask about co allocation for you.


mohit2903 said:


> Little correction -
> aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
> vinayapte11--------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
> *samkalu----------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
> Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
> rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
> cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
> Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
> PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
> ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
> Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
> rahulreshu---------------------------EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
> jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
> 2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
> jayptl----------------------------------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
> 0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
> sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
> BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
> Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----
> IAA81 --------------- Subclass 190 ----------- Visa App Lodge 11/12/13---- CO GRANT
> SAMD_Oz ---------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------Visa Lodged 16/12/13
> mohit2903--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------Visa Lodged 25/11/13-----CO assigned 11/12/2013


----------



## Luqman

Hi all, 

Is it important if CO requested document should be uploaded using IMMI account or just a reply to CO's email is enough ? I sent requested docs (form80, PCC and My wife's English language proof) by email only. on IMMI account these documents are still shown as requested. Its been around a month since I sent those documents. 

My CO is from Adelaide Team 4 with initials MB. I applied for visa 190 on 6th Oct 2013.


----------



## Panko

Johanna Ng said:


> I don't know how you guys do it. Some of you have been been waiting for over a month for a CO and I'm not even two weeks in!
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm intensely bored being on summer break. Once school term starts (I'm a music teacher in SA) I hope the weeks will go faster.
> 
> In the meantime, sending calm thoughts and good luck vibes to everyone!


Lol! I understand. It is very difficult to wait...but then it is not in our hands! So...don't worry. You would soon receive a golden e-mail which would be MUSIC to your ears!!!


----------



## Jellybean17

0z_dream said:


> Can you pls tell me when did co allocated for you?


I don't have CO yet. Just wanted to upload everything for a chance to just get direct grant


----------



## Panko

Luqman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it important if CO requested document should be uploaded using IMMI account or just a reply to CO's email is enough ? I sent requested docs (form80, PCC and My wife's English language proof) by email only. on IMMI account these documents are still shown as requested. Its been around a month since I sent those documents.
> 
> My CO is from Adelaide Team 4 with initials MB. I applied for visa 190 on 6th Oct 2013.


Sending the docs through e-mail may suffice!  
(Sathiya had already clarified it in details a couple of days ago in same thread I guess. Some backtracking might help)


----------



## Panko

Jellybean17 said:


> QUESTION: There is a part in the questionnaire where it asks you to list all countries I visited in the past ten years, in chronological order.
> 
> I have changed passports in the last ten years and I have no account of my travels in the first passport! How did you guys fill this out? Did you really put everything down? I had to travel a lot because of work so, I’m not sure how to approach this.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Thanks!


In my case, all the travels were made on a single passport. I entered all the overseas travel details. So, can't help you out on this. But, there are many friendly people on this forum who would definitely guide you.


----------



## mohit2903

0z_dream said:


> Mohit,
> did you call dibp to ask about co allocation for you.


Nope I was contacted by CO on 11th Dec 2013 for additional docs I.e. overseas and Australia payslip, Form 80, overseas and australia PCC...

I have already submitted these docs in Dec itself

Regards,
MG


----------



## peanut48

Jellybean17 said:


> hello everyone! So happy to see a lot of newly granted visas this week!
> 
> I have an inquiry, if you guys can help me out.
> 
> I lodged VISA 190 last Dec 6 and am now trying to front load it with all the documents needed.
> 
> I was initially asked for form 1221 and I uploaded it already. I read somewhere in the forum that FORM 80 is also needed? But this was not asked for in my account...but trying to be sure, I wanted to fill it out now too and upload it somehow.
> 
> QUESTION: There is a part in the questionnaire where it asks you to list all countries I visited in the past ten years, in chronological order.
> 
> I have changed passports in the last ten years and I have no account of my travels in the first passport! How did you guys fill this out? Did you really put everything down? I had to travel a lot because of work so, I’m not sure how to approach this.
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey jellybean....just try to provide as much as you know or can gather...the rest you can leave a comment stating the same reason you gave us. You don't have the information! It's totally understandable not to have records for as far back as 10 years. I sometimes don't remember the date... :biggrin1:


----------



## Johanna Ng

Reading through this forum, I've noticed a lot of people went ahead and downloaded the medical referral letter, got their HAP ID and arranged and attended a health examination without waiting for a CO.

DIBP doesn't seem to like this because it keeps stating that if you have already lodged your visa application, wait for a CO to give you a HAP ID then arrange for a health examination. 

However, lots of people are saying that it's fine to just go ahead with it without a CO.

I have already got myself a referral letter and HAP ID. I have already lodged my visa application. Do I also just go ahead with it and arrange a health exam?

Mixed feelings... =/


----------



## peanut48

BasCW said:


> Seems like no grant today!
> Our COs are working hard or hardly working?


Guys, I hope you realise that the DIBP receives hundreds/thousands of visa applications everyday and only about a handful of them are expatforum members. I think it will be less than 10% of those applicants posting in these forums so to take this small sample of applicants to determine whether there are grants/not or CO working/not isn't accurate.

I'm sure CO's are working hard since in Australia, people actually work in their jobs :biggrin1:

They have a certain timeline to maintain and trust me they take their service charters seriously. If for 190 you are not allocated CO within 7 weeks and for 189 you are not allocated CO within 10 weeks, you definitely can call DIBP and check why they are not working hard. 

Meanwhile relax, take it easy. We are all frustrated waiting but our turn will be soon :yo:


----------



## dchiniwal

Friends,

I would want to thank the forum and its been an absolute honour to be in touch with you guys.

We got our grant on Dec 5th and havent been able to get on the forum, specifically this thread.

Must say, everyone has contributed by answering queries directly or indirectly which has helped everyone on this forum.

Challenge of getting a grant seemed higher, now getting settled looks bigger. Like we all have crossed hurdles, hope everyone sails through all challenges thrown at us.

God bless and may this new year bring joy, happiness and success to everyone on this forum and others. 

Definitely not my last post , but for sure the posting on this thread may be reduced.

I would be on the forum to share my experiences as I move along. I am scheduled to travel on 10th February, alone for now. 

Thanks and Regards
Deepak


----------



## peanut48

dchiniwal said:


> Friends,
> 
> I would want to thank the forum and its been an absolute honour to be in touch with you guys.
> 
> We got our grant on Dec 5th and havent been able to get on the forum, specifically this thread.
> 
> Must say, everyone has contributed by answering queries directly or indirectly which has helped everyone on this forum.
> 
> Challenge of getting a grant seemed higher, now getting settled looks bigger. Like we all have crossed hurdles, hope everyone sails through all challenges thrown at us.
> 
> God bless and may this new year bring joy, happiness and success to everyone on this forum and others.
> 
> Definitely not my last post , but for sure the posting on this thread may be reduced.
> 
> I would be on the forum to share my experiences as I move along. I am scheduled to travel on 10th February, alone for now.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Deepak


Congratulations Deepak!!! Goodluck for the move....


----------



## Jellybean17

So I was thinking to just put in whatever is written on my current passport, you think this is fine? Thanks so much!


----------



## Vamshi4happy

samkalu said:


> Good news from my end. I got the grant few min ago. So excited. First of all I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous support we give to each other. Lets keep helping each other continously. Btw I had old acs. Submitted exp letter I gave for acs and gave slips for remaining exp proof. Any questions on my case let me know I would love to share info.


Congrats Samkalu... Good luck


----------



## mohit2903

dchiniwal said:


> Friends,
> 
> I would want to thank the forum and its been an absolute honour to be in touch with you guys.
> 
> We got our grant on Dec 5th and havent been able to get on the forum, specifically this thread.
> 
> Must say, everyone has contributed by answering queries directly or indirectly which has helped everyone on this forum.
> 
> Challenge of getting a grant seemed higher, now getting settled looks bigger. Like we all have crossed hurdles, hope everyone sails through all challenges thrown at us.
> 
> God bless and may this new year bring joy, happiness and success to everyone on this forum and others.
> 
> Definitely not my last post , but for sure the posting on this thread may be reduced.
> 
> I would be on the forum to share my experiences as I move along. I am scheduled to travel on 10th February, alone for now.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Deepak


Congratulations and all the best for your move...


----------



## anhalim

congrats Deepak.

*Congratulations for*
*your grant*

*dchiniwal*


----------



## peanut48

Johanna Ng said:


> Reading through this forum, I've noticed a lot of people went ahead and downloaded the medical referral letter, got their HAP ID and arranged and attended a health examination without waiting for a CO.
> 
> DIBP doesn't seem to like this because it keeps stating that if you have already lodged your visa application, wait for a CO to give you a HAP ID then arrange for a health examination.
> 
> However, lots of people are saying that it's fine to just go ahead with it without a CO.
> 
> I have already got myself a referral letter and HAP ID. I have already lodged my visa application. Do I also just go ahead with it and arrange a health exam?
> 
> Mixed feelings... =/


Johanna, I think DIBP asks not to go thru medicals if you have lodged the visa for perhaps two reasons: one there may be delays in CO allocation which may shorten the validity of the medicals or two some people might not need medicals if they have taken them before or might need more specific instructions on what medicals to be taken. However, we have seen a lot of people who went ahead with the medicals and got their grants successfully. It's almost an unwritten rule/trick to process the grant faster. It may also help incase the medicals are referred. It's your personal preference now, wait for CO or go ahead now. it will just change the processing times for grant.


----------



## Panko

dchiniwal said:


> Friends,
> 
> I would want to thank the forum and its been an absolute honour to be in touch with you guys.
> 
> We got our grant on Dec 5th and havent been able to get on the forum, specifically this thread.
> 
> Must say, everyone has contributed by answering queries directly or indirectly which has helped everyone on this forum.
> 
> Challenge of getting a grant seemed higher, now getting settled looks bigger. Like we all have crossed hurdles, hope everyone sails through all challenges thrown at us.
> 
> God bless and may this new year bring joy, happiness and success to everyone on this forum and others.
> 
> Definitely not my last post , but for sure the posting on this thread may be reduced.
> 
> I would be on the forum to share my experiences as I move along. I am scheduled to travel on 10th February, alone for now.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Deepak


Congrats!!! Your application was processed pretty fast! Best luck!


----------



## expat2aus

tarangoyal said:


> Something very terrible happened with me. I wasnt getting any update from CO or agent so I decided to submit form 956A and 1193 to exempt my agent and update my communication details.
> 
> My agent updated me in email that he uploaded all employement proofs on 27th November 2013. My CO told me "today" that he has not recieved any proofs yet. It was only with the filled forms that i was authorised to know the progress. I have submitted the proofs today.
> 
> Today, A word has been deleted from my dictionary - Humanity
> 
> 
> I have been waiting every single day for the update and gosh... need to wait again for dont know how many days
> 
> Immigration to Canada & Australia with Best Immigration Consultants


Hi Taran,

I am tracking your status for almost two months since your date of lodging, CO allocation and mine are almost closer. 

I was really shocked when I saw your post today, Since I too applied through an agent. There should be a transparent system that includes the applicant in each and every communication an agent is having with the DIBP.

Don't get depressed. You will get your grant soon for sure.

Keep posting your updates. Thank you!


----------



## Panko

Updating the list with my details. 



0z_dream said:


> Updated and ordered as per visa lodged:
> 
> aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
> vinayapte11----Subclass 189-----------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
> samkalu----------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
> Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
> rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
> cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
> Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
> PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
> mohit2903--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13------Visa Lodged 25/11/13-----CO assigned 11/12/2013
> ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
> Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
> rahulreshu-------Subclass 189-----EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
> jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
> 2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
> Panko-------------Subclass 189--------------------------------------Visa Lodged 05/12/13------
> jayptl--------------Subclass 489------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
> 0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
> sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
> BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
> Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> yangxh7-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
> Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----
> IAA81 --------------- Subclass 190 ----------- Visa App Lodge 11/12/13---- CO GRANT
> SAMD_Oz ---------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------Visa Lodged 16/12/13


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
vinayapte11----Subclass 189-----------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
samkalu----------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
mohit2903--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13------Visa Lodged 25/11/13-----CO assigned 11/12/2013
ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu-------Subclass 189-----EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
Panko-------------Subclass 189--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 05/12/13------
jayptl--------------Subclass 489------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190------EOI Invite 26/11/2013----------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
yangxh7-----------Subclass 190---------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----
IAA81 --------------- Subclass 190 ----------- Visa App Lodge 11/12/13---- CO GRANT
SAMD_Oz ---------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------Visa Lodged 16/12/13


----------



## decipline

peanut48 said:


> Johanna, I think DIBP asks not to go thru medicals if you have lodged the visa for perhaps two reasons: one there may be delays in CO allocation which may shorten the validity of the medicals or two some people might not need medicals if they have taken them before or might need more specific instructions on what medicals to be taken. However, we have seen a lot of people who went ahead with the medicals and got their grants successfully. It's almost an unwritten rule/trick to process the grant faster. It may also help incase the medicals are referred. It's your personal preference now, wait for CO or go ahead now. it will just change the processing times for grant.


Hello Johanna,

Its true that DIBP mentions it very clearly not to take Medicals without allocation of CO.

However, it is absolute and personal preference to go ahead or not.

My personal advice, wait for CO allocation and than proceed further with medicals as advised by him / her.

Time delay in grant may be 20 to 25 days. This is also indicative and may not occur in some cases.

Choice is yours...

Good Luck & Cheers..


----------



## just-curious

Jellybean17 said:


> So I was thinking to just put in whatever is written on my current passport, you think this is fine? Thanks so much!


Hi ,

Just put in as much as you know & be straightforward about it if questioned. It is understood by DIBP that it is difficult to have records for past 10 yrs of travel especially if you have travelled extensively. It should be ok as far as I can foresee.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## whatdoumean

Johanna Ng said:


> Reading through this forum, I've noticed a lot of people went ahead and downloaded the medical referral letter, got their HAP ID and arranged and attended a health examination without waiting for a CO.
> 
> DIBP doesn't seem to like this because it keeps stating that if you have already lodged your visa application, wait for a CO to give you a HAP ID then arrange for a health examination.
> 
> However, lots of people are saying that it's fine to just go ahead with it without a CO.
> 
> I have already got myself a referral letter and HAP ID. I have already lodged my visa application. Do I also just go ahead with it and arrange a health exam?
> 
> Mixed feelings... =/


Technically you can go through the medical exam BEFORE lodging your visa application, and not prior to allocation of a CO. If you already lodged your application, then please wait for the CO to ask you to take the medicals. Medical exams are considered valid for a year. I took my med exam two weeks prior to lodging my application, and quoted the HAP ID during the visa application process. Received a direct grant - no questions asked.


----------



## snarayan

Just to clarify with regards to when medicals need to be done:

If your application is in one of the categories listed below, you need to make sure all relevant information and required supporting documentation has been provided to us. This includes undertaking any required health and character clearances before your application is allocated:

Priority Group 3
Priority Group 4 – lodged within one month of the dates listed in the Allocation table above
Priority Group 5 – applicants should not proceed with health and character clearances where an '*' is listed in the Allocation tables above
Priority Exempt – lodged within three months of the dates listed in the Priority Exempt table above.

This clearly indicates that for 190, it is preferable to get health checks before co is allocated.

What they advice is you should not use MHD after lodging your visa which will lead to confusion. However you can click on arrange medicals and get your medicals done.


----------



## Manju

Hi Everyone ,

I got my CO Allocated tdy.

CO has requested for additional documents , Birth Certificate proofs for myself and my husband.

"Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.

If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."


Please suggest , can we upload Passport copies as proofs ?

Also , about written notification , who should provide this and is this to be notarised ?

Pls advise


----------



## samkalu

Thanks everyone for the wishes!!!!!


----------



## Panko

Manju said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I got my CO Allocated tdy.
> 
> CO has requested for additional documents , Birth Certificate proofs for myself and my husband.
> 
> "Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
> 
> If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."
> 
> 
> Please suggest , can we upload Passport copies as proofs ?
> 
> Also , about written notification , who should provide this and is this to be notarised ?
> 
> Pls advise


Passport should be fine. But you can also provide a copy of secondary school leaving certificate. Your DOB would be mentioned on it. Please check.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

dchiniwal said:


> Friends,
> 
> I would want to thank the forum and its been an absolute honour to be in touch with you guys.
> 
> We got our grant on Dec 5th and havent been able to get on the forum, specifically this thread.
> 
> Must say, everyone has contributed by answering queries directly or indirectly which has helped everyone on this forum.
> 
> Challenge of getting a grant seemed higher, now getting settled looks bigger. Like we all have crossed hurdles, hope everyone sails through all challenges thrown at us.
> 
> God bless and may this new year bring joy, happiness and success to everyone on this forum and others.
> 
> Definitely not my last post , but for sure the posting on this thread may be reduced.
> 
> I would be on the forum to share my experiences as I move along. I am scheduled to travel on 10th February, alone for now.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Deepak


hi deepak, congratulations for your visa grant and best of luck for your smooth transition from India to Australia and get settled down.










Warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## 0z_dream

vinayapte11, PkBlr, mohit2903 
will be the next applicants to share their good news about their GRANT soon  as per the above list


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hope so*



0z_dream said:


> vinayapte11, PkBlr, mohit2903
> will be the next applicants to share their good news about their GRANT soon  as per the above list


Oz Dream hope your prediction comes true.
That is what appears from the timeline for CO allocation.

Hoping for the best for everyone.

Best regards,
Vinay


----------



## vinnie88

applicants ( specially subclass 189 ) who lodged in mid or even early december shouldnt really expect grants in jan...perhaps feb but not jan. 

dec-jan is the slowest period of the year when it comes to CO allocation and/o grants. 

just give DIBP some times. also see my timeline cos i remember very well on this forum that last year at the very same time there were massive delays in co allocation and grants . of course not for ALL but for 90% + people on here. so relax


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats manju for co allocation, im adding your timeline to another active thread "visa lodge in Nov-Dec 13"


Manju said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I got my CO Allocated tdy.
> 
> CO has requested for additional documents , Birth Certificate proofs for myself and my husband.
> 
> "Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
> 
> If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."
> 
> 
> Please suggest , can we upload Passport copies as proofs ?
> 
> Also , about written notification , who should provide this and is this to be notarised ?
> 
> Pls advise


----------



## vinayapte11

vinayapte11 said:


> Oz Dream hope your prediction comes true.
> That is what appears from the timeline for CO allocation.
> 
> Hoping for the best for everyone.
> 
> Best regards,
> Vinay


This forum is the place which is keeping my going. Such a beautiful place to express your emotions with people who can understand them.
There are people who are willing to guide us and are genuinely concerned.

Thank you everyone and all the best!!


----------



## Manju

0z_dream said:


> Congrats manju for co allocation, im adding your timeline to another active thread "visa lodge in Nov-Dec 13"



Thanks oz_dream...


----------



## 0z_dream

Got one more person manju to our list today she got co allocation , as per our forum i think this is first co allocation for this year , hope co allocation has started.
aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
Manju------------Subclass 190-----------------------------------Visa lodge 05/11/13-----Case officer 08/01/2014
vinayapte11----Subclass 189-----------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
samkalu----------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
mohit2903--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13------Visa Lodged 25/11/13-----CO assigned 11/12/2013
ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu-------Subclass 189-----EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
Panko-------------Subclass 189--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 05/12/13------
jayptl--------------Subclass 489------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190------EOI Invite 26/11/2013----------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
yangxh7-----------Subclass 190---------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----
IAA81 --------------- Subclass 190 ----------- Visa App Lodge 11/12/13---- CO GRANT
SAMD_Oz ---------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------Visa Lodged 16/12/13


----------



## 0z_dream

Manju said:


> Thanks oz_dream...


Manju,
For my hus, he doesn't have birth certificate and for that reason i provided his 10th certificate where it is shown his birth date


----------



## sathiyaseelan

vinnie88 said:


> applicants ( specially subclass 189 ) who lodged in mid or even early december shouldnt really expect grants in jan...perhaps feb but not jan.
> 
> dec-jan is the slowest period of the year when it comes to CO allocation and/o grants.
> 
> just give DIBP some times. also see my timeline cos i remember very well on this forum that last year at the very same time there were massive delays in co allocation and grants . of course not for ALL but for 90% + people on here. so relax


hi vinnie, i agree with your statement partially. What you said about the allocation of case officers completely makes sense, however, visa grants, i feel, is sailing in a different boat. Meanwhile, i also accept that the processing times may be delayed, but, the percentage you mentioned is not accurate, according to me. 

People who lodged in November and December whose documentation is strong and case is hassle-free may expect visa grants within this month providing that background verification wasn't there. May, the total number of grants be reduced but not 90% or so, but around 30-50%, not more than that, for sure. Means, the number of grants issued by DIBP in November may be twice the grants that will be issued in this month. some lucky people who will receive visa grant within this month may be peanut, snarayan, and so...

To cut a long story short, i am really positive about the visa grants this month although i suggest people to wait for some more time. Anyway, let's wait and see how my saying goes.


----------



## Manju

0z_dream said:


> Manju,
> For my hus, he doesn't have birth certificate and for that reason i provided his 10th certificate where it is shown his birth date



I have uploaded both of our passports , .

I dont have my 10th Leaving certificate , but have my degree leaving certificate , going to upload that as well..


----------



## mohit2903

Same situation with me, CO asked Birth certificate for my wife but not for me...I have upload 10th Certificate ans NSW Photo Id card for both of us... I hope that should suffice the requirement.

Regards,
MG


----------



## 0z_dream

mohit2903 said:


> Same situation with me, CO asked Birth certificate for my wife but not for me...I have upload 10th Certificate ans NSW Photo Id card for both of us... I hope that should suffice the requirement.
> 
> Regards,
> MG


Yea, i m through an agent , they have told me that 10th certificate which shows birth date is enough for DIBP, so i have given that.


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> do you have 10th marklist, it is mentioned on 10th marklist, r u in india or any other country now?


Yeah.....check the 10'Th certificate of marks (and not the leaving certificate).


----------



## amitso

Hello Friends,

By the grace of God, today morning I got the grant for my 190 visa. Previously I was allocated to VK from team 8, but RF from team 8 sent me the grant letter.

I want to sincerely thank all the people in this forum for the help and support they have provided to me.

God bless you all and may applicants waiting will get the grant soon.

Thanks,

Amit


----------



## Panko

In this context, I also have a little doubt.
I have uploaded passport as a proof of birth.
I have uploaded my SSC Certificate of marks in educational qualifications. 

Now, I am not sure if CO would consider Passport as enough proof for DOB. If s/he needs additional proof, would s/he himself/herself have a look at SSC Certificate, uploaded elsewhere or would ask me to send it again?


----------



## Panko

amitso said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, today morning I got the grant for my 190 visa. Previously I was allocated to VK from team 8, but RF from team 8 sent me the grant letter.
> 
> I want to sincerely thank all the people in this forum for the help and support they have provided to me.
> 
> God bless you all and may applicants waiting will get the grant soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Hey Amit. Congratulations!!!! 
You were waiting for it too long! A big relief for you! Amazing! Best of luck for future preparations!


----------



## ScarDeejay

amitso said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, today morning I got the grant for my 190 visa. Previously I was allocated to VK from team 8, but RF from team 8 sent me the grant letter.
> 
> I want to sincerely thank all the people in this forum for the help and support they have provided to me.
> 
> God bless you all and may applicants waiting will get the grant soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Congratulation mate

Hi mate how many years of experience did you have when you lodge the 190 visa?


----------



## 2013

CO allocations have been done till 25th Nov as per the list shared above. Ideally, CO's should have been allocated for Dec'13 cases.. But, so far no updates.. 
Not sure, now what's delaying the whole process


----------



## anhalim

Guys,

My CO has asked for additional docs on 16th Dec and my agent has mailed them on 19th Dec, at present all docs are showing as "received" except the one which CO has requested, they are in "requested" status.
Does it make any sense uploading the docs in visa application even though i have mailed them to CO? i'm just thinking thinking and thinking


----------



## 0z_dream

it is for subclass 189, not 190 right 


2013 said:


> CO allocations have been done till 25th Nov as per the list shared above. Ideally, CO's should have been allocated for Dec'13 cases.. But, so far no updates..
> Not sure, now what's delaying the whole process


----------



## anhalim

*Congratulations for*
*your grant*

*amitso*


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> it is for subclass 189, not 190 right


You mean that 190 takes more time?

I thought 189 takes more time as 190 is sponsored..


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> CO allocations have been done till 25th Nov as per the list shared above. Ideally, CO's should have been allocated for Dec'13 cases.. But, so far no updates..
> Not sure, now what's delaying the whole process


Most of the December applicants have front-loaded all the documents. So, even if CO has been allocated, he has too many documents to process. So, if (in case) something is missing, then and only then he shall contact us. And that too, very late!
In that perspective, it could be a positive thing!

But wait.....when would I get the CO?


----------



## Manju

0z_dream said:


> do you have 10th marklist, it is mentioned on 10th marklist, r u in india or any other country now?



need to chk in mktsheet...

i m based in dubai nw...


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> You mean that 190 takes more time?
> 
> I thought 189 takes more time as 190 is sponsored..


Ideally, 189 has less priority compared to 190. But in most of the cases on our forum, 189 is getting processed quicker as compared to 190.
So :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Varun Anand

Hi,pls add me in the list
Varun anand sub class 189.........visa lodge12th Dec-13


----------



## DesiTadka

Below that list, there should be another list where all the documents that has been provided are listed. If the documents your agent is claiming to have provided is there then relax...or else... upload it again.



anhalim said:


> Guys,
> 
> My CO has asked for additional docs on 16th Dec and my agent has mailed them on 19th Dec, at present all docs are showing as "received" except the one which CO has requested, they are in "requested" status.
> Does it make any sense uploading the docs in visa application even though i have mailed them to CO? i'm just thinking thinking and thinking


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated varun.
aur33n ----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 04/11/2013
Manju------------Subclass 190-----------------------------------Visa lodge 05/11/13-----Case officer 08/01/2014
vinayapte11----Subclass 189-----------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13-----Case officer 06/12/2013
saghirq-----------Subclass 190-----------------------------------Visa lodge 08/11/13
samkalu----------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Visa lodge 09/11/13-----Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
Sathiya------------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13------visa lodge 12/11/2013---Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
rrag -----------Subclass 190------------EOI Date 05/08/13---------Visa lodge 12/11/13
cooloz82----------Subclass 190----------------------------------visa lodge 14/11/2013
Rathesh-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 21/11/13
PkBlr------------------------------------------------------------------Visa lodge 23/11/13-----CO assigned 04/12/2013
mohit2903--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13------Visa Lodged 25/11/13-----CO assigned 11/12/2013
ali.sajid -----------Suclass 190--------EOI 20/11/2013-------------Visa Lodge 01/12/13----
Vamshi4happy---Suclass 190-------------------------------------Visa Lodge 02/12/13----
rahulreshu-------Subclass 189-----EOI Date 18/11/13----------Visa lodge 04/12/13----
jfmiti---------------Suclass 190--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 04/12/13----
2013--------------Suclass 189--------EOI Date 11/11/13----------Visa Lodge 05/12/13----
Panko-------------Subclass 189--------------------------------------Visa Lodge 05/12/13------
jayptl--------------Subclass 489------------------------------------------Visa Lodge 06/12/13----
IAA81 --------------- Subclass 190 ------------------------------------- Visa Lodge 11/12/13----
0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 4/11/13-----------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
Varun anand----Subclass 189----------------------------------------Visa lodge 12/12/13----
sumdur -----------Subclass 189-------EOI Date 17/7/13-----------Visa lodge 14/12/13----
BlackBelt---------------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13-----------Visa lodge 16/12/13----
SAMD_Oz ---------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------Visa Lodged 16/12/13
Peanut48---------Subclass 190----------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
ratnesh.nagori----Subclass 190------EOI Invite 26/11/2013----------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
yangxh7-----------Subclass 190---------------------------------Visa Lodge 18/12/13
Sai2Aus -----------Subclass 190-------EOI Date 11/1213-----------Visa lodge 19/12/13----


----------



## amitso

ScarDeejay said:


> Congratulation mate
> 
> Hi mate how many years of experience did you have when you lodge the 190 visa?


I was having 11 years of experience when I have submitted the application.


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> yes true, must be 489 then 190 and last 189, but here we see in opposite way really dont knw wat they r saying


Anything for anyone...!! hehe.. 

waiting period for ACS was long.. feeling the same way now..!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Manju said:


> need to chk in mktsheet...
> 
> i m based in dubai nw...



There are 3 options for Birth / Age proof which I have figured:

1. Birth Certificate.

2. Passport.

3. Aadhaar Card as national identity document. (Year of birth is mentioned here).


----------



## anhalim

Made visa lodge date column first and getting into the list

visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------


----------



## 0z_dream

MANJU,
THEN IT IS EASY, Go to our indian embassy, there is a form for birth certificate fill it give along with your passport, and embassy will issue you within 1 day . I lost my birth certificate during war in kuwait as i was born in kuwait no record in india to get it. i gone to embassy and filled form and i got it and i am using that for all my immi purpose without any issues. find the attached to knw how u ll get from indian embassy


Manju said:


> need to chk in mktsheet...
> 
> i m based in dubai nw...


----------



## Manju

Panko said:


> Yeah.....check the 10'Th certificate of marks (and not the leaving certificate).


Thanks Panko & Oz_dream , i found the dates on the 10th certificates . I mistakened that secondary certificate as Leaving certificates.

Regards
Manju


----------



## 0z_dream

hmm no nothin


2013 said:


> Anything for anyone...!! hehe..
> 
> waiting period for ACS was long.. feeling the same way now..!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Manju said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> I got my CO Allocated tdy.
> 
> CO has requested for additional documents , Birth Certificate proofs for myself and my husband.
> 
> "Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
> 
> If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."
> 
> 
> Please suggest , can we upload Passport copies as proofs ?
> 
> Also , about written notification , who should provide this and is this to be notarised ?
> 
> Pls advise


Hi Manju:

I hope you have given your passport copies, so Secondary school certs will be enough if you do not have the birth cert. Get it notarized and submit it to your CO.

Good Luck!

MD


----------



## peanut48

hey guys, I've been a part of many forums and from all the data I've been seeing, those who have front loaded their documents and status changed to received, no referred medicals and external checks can expect co allocation/grants very soon. 

For most Indian applicants/similar time zone applicants: before going to bed, please focus positive thoughts on your application so that while you sleep, CO grants the visa and you wake up to the golden email.

Stay positive. It's going to happen soon!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

amitso said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, today morning I got the grant for my 190 visa. Previously I was allocated to VK from team 8, but RF from team 8 sent me the grant letter.
> 
> I want to sincerely thank all the people in this forum for the help and support they have provided to me.
> 
> God bless you all and may applicants waiting will get the grant soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Congrats Amit... Finally you got it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Zaxter

Updating my details

visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------


----------



## Panko

peanut48 said:


> hey guys, I've been a part of many forums and from all the data I've been seeing, those who have front loaded their documents and status changed to received, no referred medicals and external checks can expect co allocation/grants very soon.
> 
> For most Indian applicants/similar time zone applicants: before going to bed, please focus positive thoughts on your application so that while you sleep, CO grants the visa and you wake up to the golden email.
> 
> Stay positive. It's going to happen soon!


Thanks for sharing buddy! The first thing I do every morning after I wake up is to check the e-mails on my mobile!


----------



## VincentDo

I have uploaded all the requested docs (baby's medical& passport) last week, my CO sent me an email on Monday(6/1) saying that there was a duplicate report for my child's medical (two HAP IDs existing) and he had sent a request to IT support to get them merged. The positive thing on the email was that he said i might get the grant this week once the last issue is complete.

It's a bit mixed feeling when you know it's coming very soon but sure you want it asap.
2 days has gone since then, and i can't wait for tomorrow and maybe the following day. It's just over 2 months waiting since the visa lodgement but somehow i feel it like 2 years (2013-2014) :||

Good luck to everyone out there who is waiting for the golden email. Cheers!


----------



## hashtagPR

adding myself

visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
Visa Lodge 27/11/13--------hashtagPR----Subclass 190--------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> We do not mention CO's name here on this forum. Please update the post and delete it.


Hi Ratnesh,

 Please check the below post by user VincentDo, which might be helpful for you since your case is similar:



VincentDo said:


> I have uploaded all the requested docs (baby's medical& passport) last week, my CO sent me an email on Monday(6/1) saying that there was a duplicate report for my child's medical (two HAP IDs existing) and he had sent a request to IT support to get them merged. The positive thing on the email was that he said i might get the grant this week once the last issue is complete.
> 
> It's a bit mixed feeling when you know it's coming very soon but sure you want it asap.
> 2 days has gone since then, and i can't wait for tomorrow and maybe the following day. It's just over 2 months waiting since the visa lodgement but somehow i feel it like 2 years (2013-2014) :||
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there who is waiting for the golden email. Cheers!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Panko said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> 
> Please check the below post by user VincentDo, which might be helpful for you since your case is similar:


Thanks Panko.

I am waiting for CO to clarify this situation and then go for meds.


----------



## Genie8

amitso said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, today morning I got the grant for my 190 visa. Previously I was allocated to VK from team 8, but RF from team 8 sent me the grant letter.
> 
> I want to sincerely thank all the people in this forum for the help and support they have provided to me.
> 
> God bless you all and may applicants waiting will get the grant soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Congrats mate!


----------



## Razaqng

@All,I am happy to inform you that I received the golden mail today...thank you all.

My special thank to almighty Allah who made it all possible.

Cheers


----------



## Santhosh.15

Razaqng said:


> @All,I am happy to inform you that I received the golden mail today...thank you all.
> 
> My special thank to almighty Allah who made it all possible.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats brother. God bless.

Santhosh


----------



## Genie8

Razaqng said:


> @All,I am happy to inform you that I received the golden mail today...thank you all.
> 
> My special thank to almighty Allah who made it all possible.
> 
> Cheers


That's brilliant! I guess that makes it 4 grants this week


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Panko said:


> Thanks for sharing buddy! The first thing I do every morning after I wake up is to check the e-mails on my mobile!


Even without brushing teeth (ha ha ha)


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Panko said:


> Ideally, 189 has less priority compared to 190. But in most of the cases on our forum, 189 is getting processed quicker as compared to 190.
> So :fingerscrossed:


this is called "reverse osmosis" (ha ha ha). I think while prioritizing the visa types, DIBP officers might have drunken before uploading them and did it in reverse, that's why the term called "Reverse osmosis" (ha ha ha).


----------



## anhalim

*Congratulations for*
*your grant*

*Razaqng*


----------



## Sam2304

Hi,
I have had change of employer after ACS assessment and will need employment reference letter from the current employer. To whom should the letter be addressed to? As in some other forums, some people reported that CO asked for letter specifically addressed to DIAC.

Did anyone have such experience or did anyone use 'To whomsoever' without any problem?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amitso said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, today morning I got the grant for my 190 visa. Previously I was allocated to VK from team 8, but RF from team 8 sent me the grant letter.
> 
> I want to sincerely thank all the people in this forum for the help and support they have provided to me.
> 
> God bless you all and may applicants waiting will get the grant soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


hi amit, you did it finally. You receieved perfect gift for auspicious makar sangarandhi. I am happy for you buddy.










Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## Ashrom

Congrats amitso!!!


----------



## nectar_s

i am able to view birth certificate online from corporation municipality website.(coimbatore)
People who are born between 1981 - 2011 data are available in database. 







SAMD_Oz said:


> Hi Manju:
> 
> I hope you have given your passport copies, so Secondary school certs will be enough if you do not have the birth cert. Get it notarized and submit it to your CO.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> MD


----------



## olways

Razaqng said:


> @All,I am happy to inform you that I received the golden mail today...thank you all.
> 
> My special thank to almighty Allah who made it all possible.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations brother! It was a long wait for you. I am very happy for you. May you have great future in OZ.


----------



## Jango911

samkalu said:


> Good news from my end. I got the grant few min ago. So excited. First of all I would like to thank everyone for the tremendous support we give to each other.
> Lets keep helping each other continously.
> 
> Btw I had old acs. Submitted exp letter I gave for acs and gave slips for remaining exp proof.
> 
> Any questions on my case let me know I would love to share info.



Many Congrats . . . mate!!! All the best for future :tea:


----------



## Jango911

amitso said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, today morning I got the grant for my 190 visa. Previously I was allocated to VK from team 8, but RF from team 8 sent me the grant letter.
> 
> I want to sincerely thank all the people in this forum for the help and support they have provided to me.
> 
> God bless you all and may applicants waiting will get the grant soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit



Many Congrats dear, all the best for future!!!:tea:


----------



## Jango911

Razaqng said:


> @All,I am happy to inform you that I received the golden mail today...thank you all.
> 
> My special thank to almighty Allah who made it all possible.
> 
> Cheers


Many Congrats dear, all the best for future!!!


----------



## Razaqng

Thanks to everyone that extended wishes and congratulatory messages to me, God bless you all.

Regards.


----------



## msohaibkhan

amitso said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, today morning I got the grant for my 190 visa. Previously I was allocated to VK from team 8, but RF from team 8 sent me the grant letter.
> 
> I want to sincerely thank all the people in this forum for the help and support they have provided to me.
> 
> God bless you all and may applicants waiting will get the grant soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit





Razaqng said:


> @All,I am happy to inform you that I received the golden mail today...thank you all.
> 
> My special thank to almighty Allah who made it all possible.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats Amitso and Razaqng


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dear all,
I have a question.
Is it must to work in a job under the code (say 233513 - plant & production engr) which DIAC has issued visa?
Can I start my business there which is non relevant to the code?

Pls revert your expert opinions.

Warm Regards,


----------



## sendshaz

Razaqng said:


> @All,I am happy to inform you that I received the golden mail today...thank you all.
> 
> My special thank to almighty Allah who made it all possible.
> 
> Cheers


First of all congrats for your grant.We can see your grant came too late.Any specific reason???


----------



## 2013

Where's the thread for Nov-Dev'13 applicants??


----------



## jeevan00

amitso said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, today morning I got the grant for my 190 visa. Previously I was allocated to VK from team 8, but RF from team 8 sent me the grant letter.
> 
> I want to sincerely thank all the people in this forum for the help and support they have provided to me.
> 
> God bless you all and may applicants waiting will get the grant soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


CONGRATULATIONS AMIT FOR YOUR VISA GRANT:cheer2:


----------



## delvy

congratulation Amitso&Razaqng.


----------



## latte22

Hi, I need some help from the experts in this forum.

My profile is - 13 years experience. Working in IT since 2002 beginning. But my graduation is in commerce, not in IT. I did advance PG diploma in 2006 and I did my masters in 2008 that was in computer science. My question is will I get 8 plus years points for experience or will they minus 6 years for not related education? And will I get points for masters? I did oracle certification in 2001,not sure if I can claim some points for that.

I would grateful for any kind of help


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> Where's the thread for Nov-Dev'13 applicants??


Someone appears to have merged the Nov-Dec applicants thread with this main thread for 2013 applicants. It's really unfortunate since it was very relevant, specific and free from clutter.


----------



## peanut48

Panko said:


> Someone appears to have merged the Nov-Dec applicants thread with this main thread for 2013 applicants. It's really unfortunate since it was very relevant, specific and free from clutter.


welcome to my world...they did the same with the 190 dec applicant thread


----------



## Panko

sathiyaseelan said:


> Even without brushing teeth (ha ha ha)


 forget about brushing teeth. I check my emails even before getting out of the bed.


----------



## Panko

peanut48 said:


> welcome to my world...they did the same with the 190 dec applicant thread


It's really sad. What can we do now?


----------



## jeevan00

RRag said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Need Help... I have a 6 years old daughter. do I need to take medical for my daughter also ???


Yes dear.I think,you need to take appointment for your daughter also.


----------



## anhalim

Admin has merged *"Nov-Dev'13 applicants"* thread into this to avoid duplication.



2013 said:


> Where's the thread for Nov-Dev'13 applicants??


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

anhalim said:


> Admin has merged *"Nov-Dev'13 applicants"* thread into this to avoid duplication.


Also "190 Dec 2013 applicants" thread


----------



## selvarathinam

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there,
> 
> 1. Though new reference letter from current complany is optional, i highly recommend you to get it to make your case strong. if you are unable to get it from hr manager on company's letterhead, try to get it from your managter or colleague on either company's letterhead or on stamp paper. You have to submit current monthly pay slips, present bank statements, form 16 and income tax statements (whatever applicable) at the time of visa application.
> 
> 2. i think no need to include your mother as non-migrating member, (my opinion only) You may do it later once you get your visa. I clicked "no" to this question asking about non-migrating members but i am unsure of this answer.


Hi Sathiya,

The last date for my eVisa application is 27-Jan-2014. Does it mean that I need to submit the application and make the payment by that date or do I need to provide the PCC, medicals and all supporting documents as well by 27-Dec-2014.
Can you help me with all the stages of Visa application.


----------



## anthoney

Razaqng said:


> @All,I am happy to inform you that I received the golden mail today...thank you all.
> 
> My special thank to almighty Allah who made it all possible.
> 
> Cheers


Many Congratulations buddy  wish you all success in your future endeavours in Aussie land


----------



## anthoney

amitso said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, today morning I got the grant for my 190 visa. Previously I was allocated to VK from team 8, but RF from team 8 sent me the grant letter.
> 
> I want to sincerely thank all the people in this forum for the help and support they have provided to me.
> 
> God bless you all and may applicants waiting will get the grant soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Amit


Many Congratulations Amit  All the very best for your future endeavours in OZ


----------



## sathiyaseelan

selvarathinam said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> The last date for my eVisa application is 27-Jan-2014. Does it mean that I need to submit the application and make the payment by that date or do I need to provide the PCC, medicals and all supporting documents as well by 27-Dec-2014.
> Can you help me with all the stages of Visa application.


i guess, you might have received invitation on 27th of November, 2013 from then the expiry date for visa application lodgement is 60 days. To be precise, you need to lodge visa application and pay the fees within 27th of Jan,2014. you may upload documents after paying visa application. even after the allocation of case officer. You primary concern should be payment of visa application and lodging it successfully within the above deadline. You may post all your queries here which will be addressed by experts in case i am busy wt work place or on vacation for instance though i try to respond everyone's queries.


----------



## 0z_dream

*NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS *
visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213-------------- 


I hope this is the latest list


----------



## MayankChaturvedi

Hi,

We have got the PR. i am a PLSQL Developer having 6 years of experience currently working in Dubai. Can anybody please advise the scope of job in IT as a Databse/PLSQL developer and share the experience.

BR.


----------



## Ben 10

Pardee said:


> Hi Ben
> I droped a visitor message Pls view that.
> Have they done any verification in your case.
> Best of luck.


Any update regarding your status ?


----------



## batels

*Thanks*



vinnie88 said:


> applicants ( specially subclass 189 ) who lodged in mid or even early december shouldnt really expect grants in jan...perhaps feb but not jan.
> 
> dec-jan is the slowest period of the year when it comes to CO allocation and/o grants.
> 
> just give DIBP some times. also see my timeline cos i remember very well on this forum that last year at the very same time there were massive delays in co allocation and grants . of course not for ALL but for 90% + people on here. so relax


I started to get stressed since It's been over three months now and from reading here
it seems like a bunch of people who applied after me already got a response.


----------



## anhalim

Hi Mayank, 
Please share your timeline and for jobs u can refer SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site




MayankChaturvedi said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have got the PR. i am a PLSQL Developer having 6 years of experience currently working in Dubai. Can anybody please advise the scope of job in IT as a Databse/PLSQL developer and share the experience.
> 
> BR.


----------



## peanut48

batels said:


> I started to get stressed since It's been over three months now and from reading here
> it seems like a bunch of people who applied after me already got a response.


Hey batels.....have you tried calling or emailing your CO since you have one?

My guess with your delay is either referred medicals or external security checks, both of which take a very very very long time....it's best for you to call DIBP and check your status. Hope you get your grant soon!


----------



## batels

*hey peanut*



peanut48 said:


> Hey batels.....have you tried calling or emailing your CO since you have one?
> 
> My guess with your delay is either referred medicals or external security checks, both of which take a very very very long time....it's best for you to call DIBP and check your status. Hope you get your grant soon!


Hey Peanut!

I'm with an agent,he says there was no response from CO.
I've actually already sent the meds and PCC and I've noticed that their status was changed
to received.
(I also had to sent form 80 and de-facto relationship proof)

What do you mean exactly by security checks ?


----------



## Sai2Aus

peanut48 said:


> welcome to my world...they did the same with the 190 dec applicant thread


Can we write to the moderator regarding this??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## peanut48

batels said:


> Hey Peanut!
> 
> I'm with an agent,he says there was no response from CO.
> I've actually already sent the meds and PCC and I've noticed that their status was changed
> to received.
> (I also had to sent form 80 and de-facto relationship proof)
> 
> What do you mean exactly by security checks ?


security checks are background checks. We don't really know why or who they do them with but I've seen lot of High risk nation applicants like Pakistan and Bangladesh go through them. It can take anywhere between 3 - 12 months for the checks to complete. Even Russians have gone through this wait. I see you are from Israel, so I don't know if they consider it as high risk but you are best to call DIBP and find out why there is a delay.


----------



## batels

Thanks a lot!

I'll contact my agent..


----------



## prasanth_aus

Manju said:


> Thanks Panko & Oz_dream , i found the dates on the 10th certificates . I mistakened that secondary certificate as Leaving certificates.
> 
> Regards
> Manju


Hi Manju,

You may color scan the SSLC FRONT PAGE / Aadhar card as a birth proof. No need to be notarized if you do a color scan.

Hope you will get the grant soon. I had also lodged 190 on 5th of November. but no news abt CO allocation ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tarangoyal

SAMD_Oz said:


> Hi Manju:
> 
> I hope you have given your passport copies, so Secondary school certs will be enough if you do not have the birth cert. Get it notarized and submit it to your CO.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> MD


Proof of age can be established by School certificates. Birth certificate is the main problem many people face when applying for a passport.It is now compulsory for all passport applicants for Indian passport to provide a birth certificate if they were born before January 1, 1989. If a person born on or after January 1, 1989 does not have a birth certificate, they can approach the concerned municipal offices to get it.


----------



## tarangoyal

This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
========================

Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
(subclass 190) visa
I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
contains important information about your visa.
Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.

=========================
Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


----------



## peanut48

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Congratulations!!! :hug:


----------



## prasanth_aus

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Congrads on your grant..


----------



## latte22

Hi, I need some help from the experts in this forum.

My profile is - 13 years experience. Working in IT since 2002 beginning. But my graduation is in commerce, not in IT. I did advance PG diploma in 2006 and I did my masters in 2008 that was in computer science. My question is will I get 8 plus years points for experience or will they minus 6 years for not related education? And will I get points for masters? I did oracle certification in 2001,not sure if I can claim some points for that.

I would grateful for any kind of help


----------



## Vamshi4happy

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely. ======================== Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which contains important information about your visa. Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference. ========================= Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Great ... Congratulations....good luck my friend..


----------



## mohit2903

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Many congratulations! Cheers....


----------



## schong

tarangoyal said:


> Proof of age can be established by School certificates. Birth certificate is the main problem many people face when applying for a passport.It is now compulsory for all passport applicants for Indian passport to provide a birth certificate if they were born before January 1, 1989. If a person born on or after January 1, 1989 does not have a birth certificate, they can approach the concerned municipal offices to get it.


Congrats congrats!! I'm in the same Adelaide T2 too!!! Lodge about the same time as yours. Still waiting.........


----------



## prasanth_aus

latte22 said:


> Hi, I need some help from the experts in this forum.
> 
> My profile is - 13 years experience. Working in IT since 2002 beginning. But my graduation is in commerce, not in IT. I did advance PG diploma in 2006 and I did my masters in 2008 that was in computer science. My question is will I get 8 plus years points for experience or will they minus 6 years for not related education? And will I get points for masters? I did oracle certification in 2001,not sure if I can claim some points for that.
> 
> I would grateful for any kind of help


Hi Latte,

Usually experience is calculated after your relevant qualification. For trade Eg : Machinist / Tool maker.. they still can claim the experience even before relevant studies. But for IT , ACS may assess your qualification and experience after the studies. 

Again we can't predict exactly since it can vary depends on the officer assess you.

Hope for the best and proceed to skill assessment


----------



## schong

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Mind to share your CO initial?


----------



## jeevan00

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Congrats friend


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dear all,
I have a question.
Is it must to work in a job under the code (say 233513 - plant & production engr) which DIAC has issued visa?
Can I start my business there which is non relevant to the code?

Pls revert your expert opinions.

Warm Regards,

Dear friends, pls reply.


----------



## prasanth_aus

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear all,
> I have a question.
> Is it must to work in a job under the code (say 233513 - plant & production engr) which DIAC has issued visa?
> Can I start my business there which is non relevant to the code?
> 
> Pls revert your expert opinions.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> 
> Dear friends, pls reply.


Hi,

If you are getting a PR means.. there is no restriction .. You may do any job / Business.


----------



## BasCW

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Congrats Mate!arty:arty:arty:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Great... Congrats dude!!!

Good Luck with you future endeavors in Aussie


----------



## OZHope

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Congratulations Tarangoyal . The way you took control of the agent situation is really good. Well done .


----------



## sathiyaseelan

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


hi there, what a gift for makar sangarandhi! Congratulations for your visa grant that is arrived after passing through long delays, hurdles, and wait. You deserve it buddy and enjoy this with your family and friends to the great extent! Hope you will have a grand party tonight.! Enjoyyyyy....


----------



## anthoney

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Great News!!!! After so much struggle and patience, you have finally achieved the Grant. Wish you all success in life in OZ


----------



## latte22

prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Latte,
> 
> Usually experience is calculated after your relevant qualification. For trade Eg : Machinist / Tool maker.. they still can claim the experience even before relevant studies. But for IT , ACS may assess your qualification and experience after the studies.
> 
> Again we can't predict exactly since it can vary depends on the officer assess you.
> 
> Hope for the best and proceed to skill assessment


Thanks for your reply. Do you know if part time or distance education is acceptable to get points? As masters is distance education while I was working at the same time.


----------



## kimh

latte22 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do you know if part time or distance education is acceptable to get points? As masters is distance education while I was working at the same time.


Yes, distance education is accessed +vely if from a recognized university.


----------



## anhalim

*Congratulations for*
*your grant*

*tarangoyal*


----------



## latte22

kimh said:


> Yes, distance education is accessed +vely if from a recognized university.



Thanks very much for your reply. May kindly enquire if I can claim points for my work experience while I was doing distance education. So both of them can get points or only one of them will get points? 

Appreciate help from experts. 

Cheers


----------



## Jellybean17

0z_dream said:


> *NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS *
> visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
> visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
> Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
> Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
> Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
> visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
> Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
> Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
> Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------
> 
> 
> I hope this is the latest list


Please add me! Visa lodge 06/12/13 Subclass 190 EOI (I'll recheck the date)


----------



## 2013

Any allocations for Dec applicants? ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


heeartiest congratulations taran...

My CO is also from same team.. Hope they will grant pending visa soon


----------



## Panko

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Congrats Taran! Feeling very happy for you!


----------



## Panko

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> heeartiest congratulations taran...
> 
> My CO is also from same team.. Hope they will grant pending visa soon


You are the next buddy!!!!


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Panko said:


> You are the next buddy!!!!


waiting anxiously for that golden mail:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated: Added Jellybean17 and jeevan00

*NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS *
visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
*Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------jeevan00------Subclass 190----------------------------------------
Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 --------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213-------------- 


I hope this is the latest list


----------



## 0z_dream

Frnds,
Any CO allocation


0z_dream said:


> Updated: Added Jellybean17 and jeevan00
> 
> *NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS *
> visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> *Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
> visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
> Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
> Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
> Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------jeevan00------Subclass 190----------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
> visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
> Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 --------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
> Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
> Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------
> 
> 
> I hope this is the latest list


----------



## vinayapte11

*Nov Dec 13 thread*

Dear all,
Cant access the Nov Dec thread. If i click on link it redirects me to this 189-190 thread. Are both the threads merged???

Please advise.

Regards.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear all,
> Cant access the Nov Dec thread. If i click on link it redirects me to this 189-190 thread. Are both the threads merged???
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Regards.


yes ..it is merged


----------



## msohaibkhan

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Congratz mate


----------



## bliss

0z_dream said:


> Updated: Added Jellybean17 and jeevan00
> 
> *NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS *
> visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> *Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
> visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
> Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
> Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
> Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------jeevan00------Subclass 190----------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
> visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
> Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 --------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
> Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
> Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------
> 
> 
> I hope this is the latest list


Hi you can also upload the same in here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...9sNEZiT2ZjV2tvd2FmYVBsbHc&usp=drive_web#gid=0


----------



## 0z_dream

bliss said:


> Hi you can also upload the same in here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...9sNEZiT2ZjV2tvd2FmYVBsbHc&usp=drive_web#gid=0


Thats 190 , what abt 189


----------



## Genie8

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Great news! Now start preparing for the journey!


----------



## baba18

Hey guys..finally after months of waiting and praying..I have finally recieved my Golden mail yesterday


----------



## nadh1981

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Congratulations Buddy ...
uploaded my PCC yesterday... hope I hear from CO soon... Wish me all the best plz


----------



## saurabh_mgm

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Congratulations...

I too am with same Team. Awaiting response.


----------



## nadh1981

baba18 said:


> Hey guys..finally after months of waiting and praying..I have finally recieved my Golden mail yesterday


Congratulation BABA


----------



## hashtagPR

adding myself

*NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS *
visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
*Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------jeevan00------Subclass 190----------------------------------------
Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
Visa Lodge 27/11/13--------hashtagPR-------Subclass 190--------
Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 --------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------


----------



## hashtagPR

looks like people lodged till 25/11/13 only have been assigned a CO
Waiting for my number!


----------



## rkn0723

0z_dream said:


> Updated: Added Jellybean17 and jeevan00
> 
> *NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS *
> visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> *Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
> visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
> Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
> Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
> Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------jeevan00------Subclass 190----------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
> visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
> Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 --------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
> Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
> Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------
> 
> 
> I hope this is the latest list


Hi OZ DREAM,

Kindly add me to the above list...

SA SS 190 Applied on 14 November 2013...


----------



## 0z_dream

hashtagPR said:


> looks like people lodged till 25/11/13 only have been assigned a CO
> Waiting for my number!


I think 190 and 189 are following different scenario , 189 is allocated till 25/11/13. but as per our above list 190 manju is the last to report co allocation for 190, may be more after that but not known here


----------



## Genie8

baba18 said:


> Hey guys..finally after months of waiting and praying..I have finally recieved my Golden mail yesterday


Wow! Congrats man! That takes the count to 6 grants this week


----------



## anhalim

*Congratulations for*
*your grant*

*baba18*


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated: Added rkn0723

*NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS *
visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
*Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------jeevan00------Subclass 190----------------------------------------
Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
visa lodge 14/11/13--------rkn0723--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
Visa Lodge 27/11/13--------hashtagPR-------Subclass 190--------
Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 --------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------


----------



## baba18

Thanks a lot guys...........


----------



## singhda

Please include me in the list as well...

VISA Lodge 20th Nov-------------singhda---------------SubClass 190-------- Waiting for CO




hashtagPR said:


> adding myself
> 
> *NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS *
> visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> *Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
> visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
> Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
> Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
> Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------jeevan00------Subclass 190----------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
> visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 27/11/13--------hashtagPR-------Subclass 190--------
> Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
> Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 --------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
> Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
> Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated: Added singhda

*NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS *
visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
*Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------jeevan00------Subclass 190----------------------------------------
Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
visa lodge 14/11/13--------rkn0723--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 20/11/13--------singhda---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
Visa Lodge 27/11/13--------hashtagPR-------Subclass 190--------
Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 --------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> Frnds,
> Any CO allocation


Not that I heard of! I lodged on December 5'Th. But no updates apart from change in documents status.

I don't know if I have been assigned CO. If one has been allocated, s/he hasn't contacted me yet. Not sure if it's a good thing or not!  :bored:


----------



## 0z_dream

We have to wait more i think as per 189 spreadsheet, we can notice that dec-2012 applicants got co allocation end of jan or in feb 1stweek, and grant on feb and march ( march may be due to some external check).



Panko said:


> Not that I heard of! I lodged on December 5'Th. But no updates apart from change in documents status.
> 
> I don't know if I have been assigned CO. If one has been allocated, s/he hasn't contacted me yet. Not sure if it's a good thing or not!  :bored:


----------



## Luqman

No status change in last 4 weeks . what is it? Maybe after medical and PCC request CO only communicate through emails. My agent also didn't get any update/reply after my new born was added to application.


----------



## 0z_dream

Luqman said:


> No status change in last 4 weeks . what is it? Maybe after medical and PCC request CO only communicate through emails. My agent also didn't get any update/reply after my new born was added to application.


It is slow on jan, due to long break in dec and hence huge queue from nov


----------



## nadh1981

latte22 said:


> Hi, I need some help from the experts in this forum.
> 
> My profile is - 13 years experience. Working in IT since 2002 beginning. But my graduation is in commerce, not in IT. I did advance PG diploma in 2006 and I did my masters in 2008 that was in computer science. My question is will I get 8 plus years points for experience or will they minus 6 years for not related education? And will I get points for masters? I did oracle certification in 2001,not sure if I can claim some points for that.
> 
> I would grateful for any kind of help


Hi... though I did not come across same situation as yours, I have gone through assessment submitting RPL as I have a non ICT degree. 

I have 7 years of experience but I hold a degree in Mechanical & Production engineering. 6 years of my experience hence is compensated towards my educational qualification. Thus as per ACS I only have 1 year of experience that can be considered for skilled migration. If your PG diploma in 2006 is in ICT subjects, you would still be loosing 4 years and experience after that would be considered. This again depends on if PD diploma is recognized as valid qualification by ACS.

I was going to Skill Assessment Guidelines and found "CITEC Certified Engineer or Oracle Certified Master from 2004." is considered by ACS. I would suggest you go through the same on this link


----------



## saurabh_mgm

0z_dream said:


> can some applicants who lodged self on dec could call DIBP to knw co allocation , i think you guys panko, 2013, rahulreshu have already covered 6 weeks, right


189 Application Lodged: 03/12 || Co Allocated: 19th Dec || Additional Docs Requested: 19th Dec || Docs upload in progress || self service


----------



## Chana

*Add me*



0z_dream said:


> Updated: Added rkn0723
> 
> *NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS *
> visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> *Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
> visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
> Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
> Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
> Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------jeevan00------Subclass 190----------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
> visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> visa lodge 14/11/13--------rkn0723--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 27/11/13--------hashtagPR-------Subclass 190--------
> Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
> Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 --------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
> Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
> Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------


Guys,

pls add me as well

190 Visa lodged 18/11/2013 EOI 17/11/2013 no CO yet

thanks, im a silent observer of this valuable forum, with limited time to access.

Good luck folks.


----------



## nadh1981

Panko said:


> Not that I heard of! I lodged on December 5'Th. But no updates apart from change in documents status.
> 
> I don't know if I have been assigned CO. If one has been allocated, s/he hasn't contacted me yet. Not sure if it's a good thing or not!  :bored:


I am on same boat... launched my application on 4th December... my documents are "In process" but there isn't any communication from CO till date. I have finished my medicals in second week of December and uploaded my PCC yesterday. 

Excited about how its going to go... and eager to know if CO is allotted at all. I too need suggestion on calling DIAC to inquire if CO is allotted...


----------



## anthoney

baba18 said:


> Hey guys..finally after months of waiting and praying..I have finally recieved my Golden mail yesterday


Many Congratulations Baba  have a great future ahead in OZ


----------



## peanut48

Oz_dream, I suggest to lose the EOI date in the tracking list coz its irrelevant and has no impact on timeline after lodging the visa. It's unnecessary and makes the list cluttered.


----------



## Luqman

based on my signatures is there any prediction for grant ?


----------



## anhalim

Added ==> baba18, tarangoyal, Razaqng, amitso, dchiniwal, Rikki15, Sazzad H, chana
visa lodge 18/05/13--------Razaqng---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 09/07/13--------Rikki15---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 07/01/2014
visa lodge 10/07/13--------amitso----------------------------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 28/08/13--------baba18 ---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 17/09/13--------tarangoyal------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 09/01/2014
visa lodge 08/10/13--------Sazzad H--------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 06/01/2014
visa lodge 11/10/13--------dchiniwal-------Subclass 189------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 12/11/13--------sathiyaseelan --Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13--------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13--------jeevan00------Subclass 190----------------------------------------
Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
visa lodge 14/11/13--------rkn0723--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
visa lodge 18/11/13--------chana---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 20/11/13--------singhda---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
Visa Lodge 27/11/13--------hashtagPR-------Subclass 190--------
Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 --------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> We have to wait more i think as per 189 spreadsheet, we can notice that dec-2012 applicants got co allocation end of jan or in feb 1stweek, and grant on feb and march ( march may be due to some external check).


Oh God! That would be a longggggggggggg wait!!! :yield:


----------



## Jango911

Dear Mates,

Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## peanut48

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Congratulations!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Panko

saurabh_mgm said:


> 189 Application Lodged: 03/12 || Co Allocated: 19th Dec || Additional Docs Requested: 19th Dec || Docs upload in progress || self service


Your processing is pretty quick! Gives (much needed!) hope for us Dec applicants!


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated: Added Chana

*NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS *
visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
*Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190-----------------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------jeevan00------Subclass 190------------------
Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189--------CO assigned 16/12/2013
visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190------------
visa lodge 14/11/13--------rkn0723--------Subclass 190--------------
visa lodge 18/11/13--------Chana--------Subclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190-----------
Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr--------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189-------CO assigned 11/12/2013
Visa Lodge 27/11/13--------hashtagPR-------Subclass 190--------
Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190--------------
Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------
Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189-------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------
Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489------------
Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 ------------
Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 ------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189-------------
Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------------
Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt--------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -----------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190---------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190------------------


----------



## 0z_dream

I did it boss


peanut48 said:


> Oz_dream, I suggest to lose the EOI date in the tracking list coz its irrelevant and has no impact on timeline after lodging the visa. It's unnecessary and makes the list cluttered.


----------



## anthoney

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Many Congratulations Jangz  Wish you all success in life in OZ


----------



## Maverick7185

Adding mine


visa lodge 18/05/13--------Razaqng---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 09/07/13--------Rikki15---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 07/01/2014
visa lodge 10/07/13--------amitso----------------------------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 28/08/13--------baba18 ---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 17/09/13--------tarangoyal------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 09/01/2014
visa lodge 08/10/13--------Sazzad H--------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 06/01/2014
visa lodge 11/10/13--------dchiniwal-------Subclass 189------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 11/11/13--------Maverick7185---------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 31/10/13-----------

visa lodge 12/11/13--------sathiyaseelan --Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13--------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13--------jeevan00------Subclass 190----------------------------------------
Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
visa lodge 14/11/13--------rkn0723--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
visa lodge 18/11/13--------chana---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 20/11/13--------singhda---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
Visa Lodge 27/11/13--------hashtagPR-------Subclass 190--------
Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 --------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------


----------



## BasCW

baba18 said:


> Hey guys..finally after months of waiting and praying..I have finally recieved my Golden mail yesterday


Congrats Mate !!


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> can some applicants who lodged self on dec could call DIBP to knw co allocation , i think you guys panko, 2013, rahulreshu have already covered 6 weeks, right


The official CO allocation time-frame for 189 is "within 10 weeks of lodgement".
So, there is still a lot of time to go!!!


----------



## Jango911

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Congrats MATE!!! . . . We had it on the same DAY


----------



## mohit2903

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Wow congratulations for your grant....


----------



## anhalim

*Congratulations for*
*your grant*

*Jango911*


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


hi jzngz, here you go mate! I know the relief you got after looking at golden email since i experienced it. Many more congratulations for your accomplishment and you made it. Cheers!










Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

baba18 said:


> Hey guys..finally after months of waiting and praying..I have finally recieved my Golden mail yesterday


hi baba, Hats off you buddy and yes, you achieved it finally!. GReat accomplishment to start celebration with New phase of your life that brings excitement, joy, hopes and optimism.










Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## Jango911

anhalim said:


> *Congratulations for*
> *your grant*
> 
> *Jango911*


Bundles of Thanks . . . guess Firetoy is round the corner


----------



## Jango911

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi jzngz, here you go mate! I know the relief you got after looking at golden email since i experienced it. Many more congratulations for your accomplishment and you made it. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Sathiya


Bundles of Thanks . . . MATE! :music:


----------



## Jango911

anthoney said:


> Many Congratulations Jangz  Wish you all success in life in OZ


Bundles of Thanks . . .


----------



## Jango911

mohit2903 said:


> Wow congratulations for your grant....


Bundles of Thanks . . .


----------



## Genie8

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Zabardast! Good luck with the move!


----------



## DesiTadka

Seems like DIBP's COs have started to clean their drawers full of 190 visa applications.... 

Wish you all speedy Grant....


----------



## Sunlight11

Congrats to Jango, enjoy the moment ...

New applicants please enter and update your records in the following sheet:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE#gid=0


----------



## Jango911

Genie8 said:


> Zabardast! Good luck with the move!


Bundles of Thanks . . .


----------



## anhalim

I'm doing his job in his absence 



Jango911 said:


> Bundles of Thanks . . . guess Firetoy is round the corner


----------



## Jango911

anhalim said:


> I'm doing his job in his absence


Gr8 mate keep it up!!!


----------



## saurabh_mgm

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Congrats....


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated: 

*NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS *
visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 11/11/13-------Maverick7185---------Subclass 190--------
*Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190-----------------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------jeevan00------Subclass 190------------------
Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189--------CO assigned 16/12/2013
visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190------------
visa lodge 14/11/13--------rkn0723--------Subclass 190--------------
visa lodge 18/11/13--------Chana--------Subclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190-----------
Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr--------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189-------CO assigned 11/12/2013
Visa Lodge 27/11/13--------hashtagPR-------Subclass 190--------
Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190--------------
Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------
Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189-------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------
Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489------------
Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 ------------
Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 ------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189-------------
Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------------
Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt--------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -----------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190---------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190------------------


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*PCC document type*

what would be the Documnet type of PCC and description while uploading it over immi account?

anyone please


----------



## jeevan00

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


 Congrats mate..................best of luck for your future in Australia............


----------



## anhalim

Oz_dream, ur not using latest list

visa lodge 18/05/13--------Razaqng---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 09/07/13--------Rikki15---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 07/01/2014
visa lodge 10/07/13--------amitso----------------------------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 28/08/13--------baba18 ---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 17/09/13--------tarangoyal------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 09/01/2014
visa lodge 08/10/13--------Sazzad H--------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 06/01/2014
visa lodge 11/10/13--------dchiniwal-------Subclass 189------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 11/11/13--------Maverick7185---------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 31/10/13-----------

visa lodge 12/11/13--------sathiyaseelan --Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13--------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13--------jeevan00------Subclass 190----------------------------------------
Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
visa lodge 14/11/13--------rkn0723--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
visa lodge 18/11/13--------chana---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 20/11/13--------singhda---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
Visa Lodge 27/11/13--------hashtagPR-------Subclass 190--------
Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 --------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------


----------



## SRS_2013

Hi All,

I am new to the forum...
Am currently in India and have lodged 189 through our agent in Australia on 19-Dec, 2013.

Congrats to all who have received their visa grants..

one question....from the forum...i could see that many visa grants are happening within 1-1.5 months after the application lodging....

is it because the applicants are currently in australia????
Will it be more for offshore applicants???


----------



## jeevan00

Congrats Baba for your grant......................


----------



## anhalim

I have used the last option to upload my PCC from Bangalore , i think its "pcc from State/local"



Surjeet.kandasi said:


> what would be the Documnet type of PCC and description while uploading it over immi account?
> 
> anyone please


----------



## SRS_2013

Updating my details below:

NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS 
visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 11/11/13-------Maverick7185---------Subclass 190--------
Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190-----------------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------jeevan00------Subclass 190------------------
Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189--------CO assigned 16/12/2013
visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190------------
visa lodge 14/11/13--------rkn0723--------Subclass 190--------------
visa lodge 18/11/13--------Chana--------Subclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190-----------
Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr--------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189-------CO assigned 11/12/2013
Visa Lodge 27/11/13--------hashtagPR-------Subclass 190--------
Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190--------------
Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------
Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189-------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------
Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489------------
Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 ------------
Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 ------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189-------------
Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------------
Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt--------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -----------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190---------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------SRS_2013--------Subclass 189------------------


----------------------------------------------------------------
IELTS: Aug 30||ACS Result: Oct 30||Invitation recd[65 Points]:Nov 18||PCC: Nov 29||Visa (189) lodged: Dec 19||Medicals: Jan 2||CO Allocation: :fingerscrossed: ray2:


----------



## Jango911

jeevan00 said:


> Congrats mate..................best of luck for your future in Australia............


Bundles of Thanks . . .


----------



## OZHope

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Congratulations Jango911. Well done


----------



## misscrazymimi07

anyone from team 6 ?


----------



## anhalim

Exactly that's my point is now it's no more Nov-Dec thing due to merging, so its better to have one consolidated list for all members in this thread, what say?



0z_dream said:


> i have seen that list, but keeping nov-dec only, that will be easy to find details, actually list is from our old nov-dec applicant thread which is merged now by mod.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

anhalim said:


> I have used the last option to upload my PCC from Bangalore , i think its "pcc from State/local"


is it "Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local"?


----------



## Jango911

OZHope said:


> Congratulations Jango911. Well done


Bundles of Thanks . . . MATE !!!


----------



## Panko

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> is it "Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local"?


I guess I opted for national, since it is issued by RPO on behalf of MEA.


----------



## Jango911

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> is it "Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local"?


Does not make a difference, If I can recall I did local for myself and state for my spouse :music:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Congrats dude.... Finally you got the most awaited mail!

Good Luck!

MD


----------



## Panko

Sorted Nov-Dec applicants according to Visa Types. May have missed last couple of entries. 

Those granted visa are in bold, while the (lucky) ones allotted CO are in italics!

*TYPE 189* 
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/11/13----------vinayapte11----- 
* 09/11/13----------samkalu----------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya-----------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------	
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------	
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------_ 
04/12/13----------rahulreshu------- 
05/12/13----------2013-------------- 
05/12/13----------Panko------------- 
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------- 
12/12/13----------Varun anand---- 
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------	
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------- 

*TYPE 190* 
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
04/11/13----------aur33n 
_ 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------	_
08/11/13----------saghirq---------- 
11/11/13----------Maverick7185-- 
12/11/13----------rrag-------------- 
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------- 
12/11/13----------jeevan00-------- 
14/11/13----------cooloz82-------- 
14/11/13----------rkn0723--------- 
18/11/13----------Chana-----------	
21/11/13----------Rathesh--------- 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------ 
01/12/13----------ali.sajid---------- 
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy-- 
04/12/13----------jfmiti-------------- 
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----- 
11/12/13----------IAA81------------ 
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz-------- 
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------- 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-- 
18/12/13----------yangxh7---------- 
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus---------- 

*TYPE 489* 
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


----------



## anhalim

yeah that's correct.



Surjeet.kandasi said:


> is it "Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local"?


----------



## DesiTadka

Added my info....

TYPE 189	
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
09/11/13----------samkalu----------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya-----------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------	
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
05/12/13----------2013--------------
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
12/12/13----------Varun anand----
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------

TYPE 190	
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
04/11/13----------aur33n
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
07/11/13----------DesiTadka------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------

TYPE 489	
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


----------



## Maverick7185

Panko said:


> The official CO allocation time-frame for 189 is "within 10 weeks of lodgement".
> So, there is still a lot of time to go!!!


Panko,

Don't want to disappoint anybody but the time frames mentioned (7 weeks for 190 and 10 weeks for 189) are mere guidelines. Got to know this after calling up DIBP.. They said and i quote "The mentioned timeframes are guidelines. Though we try to meet them as much as possible, we are not required to meet them and you can expect delays in some cases"

Let's see which way the camel sits....and keep hpoing for the best....


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Maverick7185 said:


> Panko,
> 
> Don't want to disappoint anybody but the time frames mentioned (7 weeks for 190 and 10 weeks for 189) are mere guidelines. Got to know this after calling up DIBP.. They said and i quote "The mentioned timeframes are guidelines. Though we try to meet them as much as possible, we are not required to meet them and you can expect delays in some cases"
> 
> Let's see which way the camel sits....and keep hpoing for the best....


hi there, this is not a demotivating message as christmas and new year holidays were of 2 weeks which results an additional delay of 2 weeks for the visa applicants waiting for case officer. So, i don't think that this is a pessimistic information.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Panko said:


> Sorted Nov-Dec applicants according to Visa Types. May have missed last couple of entries.
> 
> Those granted visa are in bold, while the (lucky) ones allotted CO are in italics!
> 
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
> * 09/11/13----------samkalu----------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13----------Sathiya-----------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------_
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 12/12/13----------Varun anand----
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 04/11/13----------aur33n
> _ 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------	_
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------



Good one Panko.. Its kinda super organized!

Thank you!


----------



## Panko

Maverick7185 said:


> Panko,
> 
> Don't want to disappoint anybody but the time frames mentioned (7 weeks for 190 and 10 weeks for 189) are mere guidelines. Got to know this after calling up DIBP.. They said and i quote "The mentioned timeframes are guidelines. Though we try to meet them as much as possible, we are not required to meet them and you can expect delays in some cases"
> 
> Let's see which way the camel sits....and keep hpoing for the best....


 Thanks a lot Maverick! It is just a guideline. In most of the cases, CO allocation happens well before the 10 weeks time-frame!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> is it "Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local"?


you need to choose "national" if you are working in a different location in a different state than your permenanat address that is belong to another state.

Choose "Local/state" in case your current residence address and permanent address are within a state you are belong to. Even if you work in a different city than your addresse stamped on passport, you should prefer this.

Nonetheless, choosing the other way around will not influence visa grant in any ways. So, no need to panic.


----------



## SRS_2013

Updating my details

TYPE 189	
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
*09/11/13----------samkalu----------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya-----------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------	_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
05/12/13----------2013--------------
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
12/12/13----------Varun anand----
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013-------

TYPE 190	
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
04/11/13----------aur33n
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------

TYPE 489	
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------



---------------------------------------------------------------------
IELTS: Aug 30 2013||ACS Result: Oct 30 2013||Invitation recd[65 Points]:Nov 18 2013||PCC: Nov 29 2013||Visa (189) lodged: Dec 19 2013||Medicals: Jan 2 2013||CO Allocation: :fingerscrossed:ray2:


----------



## prasanth_aus

DesiTadka said:


> Added my info....
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
> 09/11/13----------samkalu----------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13----------Sathiya-----------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 12/12/13----------Varun anand----
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 
> TYPE 190
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 04/11/13----------aur33n
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
> 05/11/13----------Prasanth---------
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 
> TYPE 489
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


I have added mine as well


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Maverick7185 said:


> Panko,
> 
> Don't want to disappoint anybody but the time frames mentioned (7 weeks for 190 and 10 weeks for 189) are mere guidelines. Got to know this after calling up DIBP.. They said and i quote "The mentioned timeframes are guidelines. Though we try to meet them as much as possible, we are not required to meet them and you can expect delays in some cases"
> 
> Let's see which way the camel sits....and keep hpoing for the best....


Maverick:

This is what I was looking for... Thank you! 

MD


----------



## 0z_dream

Good job Panko, this looks organised


Panko said:


> Sorted Nov-Dec applicants according to Visa Types. May have missed last couple of entries.
> 
> Those granted visa are in bold, while the (lucky) ones allotted CO are in italics!
> 
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
> * 09/11/13----------samkalu----------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13----------Sathiya-----------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------_
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 12/12/13----------Varun anand----
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 04/11/13----------aur33n
> _ 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------	_
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


----------



## Panko

SAMD_Oz said:


> Good one Panko.. Its kinda super organized!
> 
> Thank you!





0z_dream said:


> Good job Panko, this looks organised


Thanks SAMD & Oz_dream for kind words!


----------



## SRS_2013

Hi All,

Regarding checking applications status...

i have read in some forums that if we lodged applications through the agent, we would not be able to check the status of the application..

just want to confirm if this is right?
do we have any links where we can see the current status of our application?


-----------------------
IELTS: Aug 30 2013||ACS Result: Oct 30 2013||Invitation recd[65 Points]:Nov 18 2013||PCC: Nov 29 2013||Visa (189) lodged: Dec 19 2013||Medicals: Jan 2 2013||CO Allocation: ray2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## 0z_dream

Count me in i m one of their victim :wacko:


SRS_2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Regarding checking applications status...
> 
> i have read in some forums that if we lodged applications through the agent, we would not be able to check the status of the application..
> 
> just want to confirm if this is right?
> do we have any links where we can see the current status of our application?
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> IELTS: Aug 30 2013||ACS Result: Oct 30 2013||Invitation recd[65 Points]:Nov 18 2013||PCC: Nov 29 2013||Visa (189) lodged: Dec 19 2013||Medicals: Jan 2 2013||CO Allocation: ray2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Panko

SRS_2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Regarding checking applications status...
> 
> i have read in some forums that if we lodged applications through the agent, we would not be able to check the status of the application..
> 
> just want to confirm if this is right?
> do we have any links where we can see the current status of our application?
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> IELTS: Aug 30 2013||ACS Result: Oct 30 2013||Invitation recd[65 Points]:Nov 18 2013||PCC: Nov 29 2013||Visa (189) lodged: Dec 19 2013||Medicals: Jan 2 2013||CO Allocation: ray2::fingerscrossed:


Haven't you created your login by importing your application? If you could go through the pages for last 3-4 days, you would find detailed discussion regarding this on same thread.

One of our friends, '2013', had imported his info a couple of days back. Hope this helps. 

_On funnier note:_ _There is hardly any change in the application status to check. _


----------



## anhalim

That's not true, irrespective of who lodges the visa, one has to create an immi account. I am too processing my case through an agent, my agent has created account and filled the details and asked me to verify if everything is correct in there. I approved and he submitted the evisa. I track my case with same login/password which my agent uses for my account.

Ask your agent to provide you the login/password 






SRS_2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Regarding checking applications status...
> 
> i have read in some forums that if we lodged applications through the agent, we would not be able to check the status of the application..
> 
> just want to confirm if this is right?
> do we have any links where we can see the current status of our application?
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> IELTS: Aug 30 2013||ACS Result: Oct 30 2013||Invitation recd[65 Points]:Nov 18 2013||PCC: Nov 29 2013||Visa (189) lodged: Dec 19 2013||Medicals: Jan 2 2013||CO Allocation: ray2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hello all,
Finally, I have taken an appointment with the emedical clinic on monday.. 

I have been asked to bring original passport,passport copy,photographs,spectacles and prescriptions for regular medicines.. 

Anything else i should keep in mind?? any tips??


----------



## VincentDo

have added mine, g'luck to everyone

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

08/11/13-----------vinayapte11-----
*09/11/13----------samkalu----------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14*
*12/11/13----------Sathiya-----------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
05/12/13----------2013--------------
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
12/12/13----------Varun anand----
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED--------USER-----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

_01/11/13---------VincentDo--------CO: 18/12/13------------_
04/11/13----------aur33n
_05/11/13--------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------Prasanth---------
07/11/13----------DesiTadka------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

06/12/13-------------jayptl-------------


----------



## Sai2Aus

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.





baba18 said:


> Hey guys..finally after months of waiting and praying..I have finally recieved my Golden mail yesterday





Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Heart Congratulations Friends.. lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Hello all,
> Finally, I have taken an appointment with the emedical clinic on monday..
> 
> I have been asked to bring original passport,passport copy,photographs,spectacles and prescriptions for regular medicines..
> 
> Anything else i should keep in mind?? any tips??


Great! Just don't forget to carry the referral letter with you. It would be good if you could paste the passport sized photo on your referral letter in advance.

Also, however trifle it may be, carry a ball-pen with you. They may ask you to write your name, address and contact numbers on referral letter.

Best of luck!


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> Great! Just don't forget to carry the referral letter with you. It would be good if you could paste the passport sized photo on your referral letter in advance.
> 
> Also, however trifle it may be, carry a ball-pen with you. They may ask you to write your name, address and contact numbers on referral letter.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thanks Panko for the wishes.. Sure would carry a ball-pen which was not in my checklist..


----------



## Panko

Added: DesiTadka, prasanth_aus and VincentDo

*TYPE 189* 
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----	
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------	
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------	
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------	_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------	
05/12/13----------2013--------------	
05/12/13----------Panko-------------	
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------	
12/12/13----------Varun anand----	
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------	
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------	

*TYPE 190* 
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
04/11/13----------aur33n	
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--	
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------	
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--	
12/11/13----------rrag--------------	
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------	
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------	
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------	
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------	
18/11/13----------Chana-----------	
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------	
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------	
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------	
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--	
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------	
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----	
11/12/13----------IAA81------------	
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------	
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------	
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--	
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------	
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------	

*TYPE 489* 
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


----------



## SRS_2013

anhalim said:


> That's not true, irrespective of who lodges the visa, one has to create an immi account. I am too processing my case through an agent, my agent has created account and filled the details and asked me to verify if everything is correct in there. I approved and he submitted the evisa. I track my case with same login/password which my agent uses for my account.
> 
> Ask your agent to provide you the login/password


My agent has a immi account through which he has lodged the application. I had checked if he can share the credentials, but he said that he uses the same account to lodge the applications for various clients and hence he might not be able to provide the credentials.

i had seen the posts regarding creating a separate immi account for the same application, but then i dont want to create any confusion of having 2 accounts for the same TRN...

Thought better wait than ruining things


-----------------------
IELTS: Aug 30 2013||ACS Result: Oct 30 2013||Invitation recd[65 Points]:Nov 18 2013||PCC: Nov 29 2013||Visa (189) lodged: Dec 19 2013||Medicals: Jan 2 2013||CO Allocation: ray2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

It seems 190 applicants have to wait long for CO allocation


----------



## SRS_2013

Panko said:


> Added: DesiTadka, prasanth_aus and VincentDo
> 
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------	_
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 12/12/13----------Varun anand----
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
> 04/11/13----------aur33n
> _05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


Hi Panko,

Coud u pls update my details in the list.

had done it earlier..but details are missing in this one us shared

-----------------------
IELTS: Aug 30 2013||ACS Result: Oct 30 2013||Invitation recd[65 Points]:Nov 18 2013||PCC: Nov 29 2013||Visa (189) lodged: Dec 19 2013||Medicals: Jan 2 2013||CO Allocation: ray2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Santhosh.15

tarangoyal said:


> This is called Golden. IF my agent would have submitted the documents, it would have been timely.
> ========================
> 
> Notification of grant of a Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN) Skilled - Nominated
> (subclass 190) visa
> I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been
> granted on 09 January 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which
> contains important information about your visa.
> Please keep a copy of this letter and the Visa Grant Notice in a safe place for your reference.
> 
> =========================
> Special thanks to firetoy who made a start with the prediction lists.


Congratulations buddy.


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> It seems 190 applicants have to wait long for CO allocation


Yeah...and if we go by the trends on our forum (for Nov-Dec applicants), number of 190 applicants is significantly higher than that of 189 applicants. So, this may be the reason for delay in CO allocation for 190. 

However, this is just a guess considering that the sample is ideal and represents the complete population! :roll:


----------



## Jango911

Sai2Aus said:


> Heart Congratulations Friends.. lane:lane:lane:


Bundles of Thanks . . .


----------



## Panko

SRS_2013 said:


> Hi Panko, Coud u pls update my details in the list. had done it earlier..but details are missing in this one us shared


 Updated List: Added SRS_2013

*TYPE 189* 
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----	
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------	
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------	
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------	_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------	
05/12/13----------2013--------------	
05/12/13----------Panko-------------	
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------	
12/12/13----------Varun anand----	
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------	
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------	

*TYPE 190* 
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
04/11/13----------aur33n----------	
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--	
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------	
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--	
12/11/13----------rrag--------------	
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------	
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------	
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------	
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------	
18/11/13----------Chana-----------	
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------	
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------	
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------	
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--	
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------	
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----	
11/12/13----------IAA81------------	
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------	
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------	
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--	
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------	
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------	

*TYPE 489* 
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


----------



## Panko

Jango911 said:


> Bundles of Thanks . . .


Congrats buddy! So when are you flying? Have fun in Adelaide!


----------



## Jango911

Panko said:


> Congrats buddy! So when are you flying? Have fun in Adelaide!


Bundles of Thanks . . . Panko . . . Not sure when as I have a lot to do before . . . I'll keep you guys posted 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Santhosh.15

baba18 said:


> Hey guys..finally after months of waiting and praying..I have finally recieved my Golden mail yesterday


Congrats buddy. Good luck


----------



## Santhosh.15

Jango911 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the wonderful news a few moments back I got the GRANT!!!
> WOW . . . what a feeling . . . What a relief . . . Could not put in words how wonderful this forum had been . . . Guys you are doing a GR8 work . . .
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Congrats. Good luck


----------



## bharadwajsvr

*added myself *



Panko said:


> Updated List: Added SRS_2013
> 
> Just added myself.. (bharadwajsvr - 5/12/13)
> 
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 12/12/13----------Varun anand----
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 
> TYPE 190
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------
> 04/11/13----------aur33n----------
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 
> TYPE 489
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


----------



## Luqman

anhalim said:


> Added ==> baba18, tarangoyal, Razaqng, amitso, dchiniwal, Rikki15, Sazzad H, chana
> visa lodge 18/05/13--------Razaqng---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
> visa lodge 09/07/13--------Rikki15---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 07/01/2014
> visa lodge 10/07/13--------amitso----------------------------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
> visa lodge 28/08/13--------baba18 ---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
> visa lodge 17/09/13--------tarangoyal------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 09/01/2014
> visa lodge 08/10/13--------Sazzad H--------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 06/01/2014
> visa lodge 11/10/13--------dchiniwal-------Subclass 189------------------------------------------------------------GRANT 08/01/2014
> visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
> visa lodge 12/11/13--------sathiyaseelan --Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013
> Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
> Visa Lodge 12/11/13--------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
> Visa Lodge 12/11/13--------jeevan00------Subclass 190----------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
> visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> visa lodge 14/11/13--------rkn0723--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> visa lodge 18/11/13--------chana---------Subclass 190------------------------------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 20/11/13--------singhda---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 27/11/13--------hashtagPR-------Subclass 190--------
> Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
> Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 --------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
> Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
> Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------


Can you add my timelines as well pls.


----------



## Jango911

battulas78 said:


> Congrats. Good luck


Bundles of thanks . . . MATE!!!


----------



## Sunlight11

Panko said:


> Yeah...and if we go by the trends on our forum (for Nov-Dec applicants), number of 190 applicants is significantly higher than that of 189 applicants. So, this may be the reason for delay in CO allocation for 190.
> 
> However, this is just a guess considering that the sample is ideal and represents the complete population! :roll:


CO allocation priority for 190 got lowered possibly due to the exclusion of 2613 from State Nomination, thus 189 comes ahead as 2613 is still in SOL...


----------



## snarayan

Sunlight11 said:


> CO allocation priority for 190 got lowered possibly due to the exclusion of 2613 from State Nomination, thus 189 comes ahead as 2613 is still in SOL...


What about other occupations?


----------



## n.sh

Any idea that how much time is it taking for CO allocation for 190.. in this table, there are hardly any numbers for 190???

Whats the expected timeline for CO Allocation and then grant??



Sunlight11 said:


> CO allocation priority for 190 got lowered possibly due to the exclusion of 2613 from State Nomination, thus 189 comes ahead as 2613 is still in SOL...


----------



## rAussie

Hi Folks,

Request your suggestion please.

While lodging VISA application, I am unable to figure out the response to this question under the category_* 'Non-migrating dependent family members'.*_

_*"Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"*_

I am single and do not intend to take my parents to Australia, what should my response be - 'Yes' or 'No'? (I have no dependents as such, parents will not travel outside India and sibling is settled in US)

Your quick response would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Panko

Sunlight11 said:


> CO allocation priority for 190 got lowered possibly due to the exclusion of 2613 from State Nomination, thus 189 comes ahead as 2613 is still in SOL...


I am sorry, but how does it affect the priority for 190?


----------



## Panko

rAussie said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Request your suggestion please.
> 
> While lodging VISA application, I am unable to figure out the response to this question under the category_* 'Non-migrating dependent family members'.*_
> 
> _*"Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"*_
> 
> I am single and do not intend to take my parents to Australia, what should my response be - 'Yes' or 'No'? (I have no dependents as such, parents will not travel outside India and sibling is settled in US)
> 
> Your quick response would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It is simple buddy. Since you are not married and your parents are not dependent on you, you can choose the option 'No'.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko,

DIBP website says within 10weeks CO allotment for 189 and within 7weeks for 190.. I dont think its just a statement. 190 is under priority group 3 so it would be given priority.. 

People in DIBP are just back from the holidays. So we can expect good news in the coming days..

Co's working in 190 will surely shower the grants quickly.. 

All is Well.. So lets all pray for everyones speedy grants ray2:ray2:


----------



## nadh1981

Sai2Aus said:


> Panko,
> 
> DIBP website says within 10weeks CO allotment for 189 and within 7weeks for 190.. I dont think its just a statement. 190 is under priority group 3 so it would be given priority..
> 
> People in DIBP are just back from the holidays. So we can expect good news in the coming days..
> 
> Co's working in 190 will surely shower the grants quickly..
> 
> All is Well.. So lets all pray for everyones speedy grants ray2:ray2:


It has been 4 weeks for me now but no news from CO yet...


----------



## vindy

Hi All, 

I have finally landed in Adelaide - got my 190 jan 25th 2013 I took 11 months to move to australia.

I wish all the best for you all applying ss...!

Vinod


----------



## bliss

Count me in 


TYPE 189	
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----	
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------	
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------	
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------	
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------	
05/12/13----------2013--------------	
05/12/13----------Panko-------------	
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------	
12/12/13----------Varun anand----	
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------	
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------	

TYPE 190	
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------
04/11/13----------aur33n----------	
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--	
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------	
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--	
12/11/13----------rrag--------------	
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------	
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------	
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------	
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------	
18/11/13----------Chana-----------	
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------	
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------	
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------	
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--	
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------	
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----	
11/12/13----------IAA81------------	
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------	
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------	
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--	
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------	
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------	

TYPE 489	
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


----------



## snarayan

nadh1981 said:


> It has been 4 weeks for me now but no news from CO yet...


I have completed 10 weeks now, all docs uploaded, I was told that co has been allocated but no contact from him/ her yet. Not sure what to do.

I think I have no other option than to wait.


----------



## imrukhan81

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
05/12/13----------2013--------------
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
12/12/13----------Varun anand----
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------
04/11/13----------aur33n----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


----------



## imrukhan81

Can we go for medicals before CO allocation?
How to get HAP ID? 
There are 2 clinics in HYDERABAD, India. Which is good one ?
"GYD Diagnostic and Reference Laboratories" OR "Centre for Migration Medicine"


----------



## sunil chopra

vindy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have finally landed in Adelaide - got my 190 jan 25th 2013 I took 11 months to move to australia.
> 
> I wish all the best for you all applying ss...!
> 
> Vinod


Gr8, can u share with me the cost of living on adeliade.i am planning to move the in july


----------



## rafisq1

Where to launch the application to get the CO


----------



## Panko

imrukhan81 said:


> Can we go for medicals before CO allocation?
> How to get HAP ID?


 Yes.
Have you already applied for Visa? In that case, you could get your HAP id and Referral Letter through 'Organize Health Examinations' link in your login.


----------



## latte22

nadh1981 said:


> Hi... though I did not come across same situation as yours, I have gone through assessment submitting RPL as I have a non ICT degree.
> 
> I have 7 years of experience but I hold a degree in Mechanical & Production engineering. 6 years of my experience hence is compensated towards my educational qualification. Thus as per ACS I only have 1 year of experience that can be considered for skilled migration. If your PG diploma in 2006 is in ICT subjects, you would still be loosing 4 years and experience after that would be considered. This again depends on if PD diploma is recognized as valid qualification by ACS.
> 
> I was going to Skill Assessment Guidelines and found "CITEC Certified Engineer or Oracle Certified Master from 2004." is considered by ACS. I would suggest you go through the same on this link



Thanks so much for sharing your experience. I think, looking at your experience, I should go for RPL instead of skill assessment. Would you agree?


----------



## Panko

snarayan said:


> I have completed 10 weeks now, all docs uploaded, I was told that co has been allocated but no contact from him/ her yet. Not sure what to do.
> 
> I think I have no other option than to wait.


 At least you have the knowledge that you have been assigned a CO.
Most probably you would get a direct grant!


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Panko,
> 
> DIBP website says within 10weeks CO allotment for 189 and within 7weeks for 190.. I dont think its just a statement. 190 is under priority group 3 so it would be given priority..
> 
> People in DIBP are just back from the holidays. So we can expect good news in the coming days..
> 
> Co's working in 190 will surely shower the grants quickly..
> 
> All is Well.. So lets all pray for everyones speedy grants ray2:ray2:


Sai.....Let's hope quick grants for 189 too!


----------



## Panko

rafisq1 said:


> Where to launch the application to get the CO


Could you please elaborate?


----------



## Ozbabe

Congrats tarangoyal and all those ho have got grants so far this year.

This is our year!


----------



## samkalu

Hi all 
Being outside australia...can we check our status via vevo?

Do we need to be in oz for that?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

snarayan said:


> I have completed 10 weeks now, all docs uploaded, I was told that co has been allocated but no contact from him/ her yet. Not sure what to do.
> 
> I think I have no other option than to wait.


hi buddy, it seems to me that y=tomorrow is your day. i don't know why i say this but something is ringing that your long held dream will be fulfilled on tomorrow. Keep me posted on tomorrow with the good news. Cheers!


----------



## peanut48

based on timelines in other forums, 190 applicants between 25 Nov - 5 Dec have received grant or CO allocation upto 9 Jan 2014....hang in there fellow 190'ers. Others in this time period or earlier should check with DIBP whether medicals are referred or external checks.


----------



## imrukhan81

*Medicals & HAP*



Panko said:


> imrukhan81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by imrukhan81 View Post
> Can we go for medicals before CO allocation?
> How to get HAP ID?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Have you already applied for Visa? In that case, you could get your HAP id and Referral Letter through 'Organize Health Examinations' link in your login.
Click to expand...

Thanks Panko.
I have applied for Visa on 28-Dec-2013. I have uploaded all documents except PCC & Medicals. 
I can see links for me & my spouse "Organize Health Examinations".
If we click that, will I get HAP ID ?


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> based on timelines in other forums, 190 applicants between 25 Nov - 5 Dec have received grant or CO allocation upto 9 Jan 2014....hang in there fellow 190'ers. Others in this time period or earlier should check with DIBP whether medicals are referred or external checks.


My medicals has not been referred based on confirmation from health strategies, nor my case would have gone for external checks (haven't submitted form 80 at all).

It depends on lot of other factors such as team assigned, occupation code, co on leave etc.


----------



## Sai2Aus

snarayan said:


> I have completed 10 weeks now, all docs uploaded, I was told that co has been allocated but no contact from him/ her yet. Not sure what to do.
> 
> I think I have no other option than to wait.


snarayan,

yours will be next grant.. best wishes..


----------



## Sai2Aus

imrukhan81 said:


> Thanks Panko.
> I have applied for Visa on 28-Dec-2013. I have uploaded all documents except PCC & Medicals.
> I can see links for me & my spouse "Organize Health Examinations".
> If we click that, will I get HAP ID ?


Yes after you click that you will have to fill up a form based on your health condition. And a referral letter will be generated with HAP Id. You have to do it for your spouse too.


----------



## Panko

imrukhan81 said:


> Thanks Panko.
> I have applied for Visa on 28-Dec-2013. I have uploaded all documents except PCC & Medicals.
> I can see links for me & my spouse "Organize Health Examinations".
> If we click that, will I get HAP ID ?


Great. Then you are almost there. Just check the reply from Sai, so that you would know what steps to follow.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

peanut48 said:


> based on timelines in other forums, 190 applicants between 25 Nov - 5 Dec have received grant or CO allocation upto 9 Jan 2014....hang in there fellow 190'ers. Others in this time period or earlier should check with DIBP whether medicals are referred or external checks.


if everything goes smooth, can we expect grant by Feb end ? Its already over 1 week in Jan. Waiting for CO is worst than ACS and SS approval.


----------



## jre05

Hi Guys/Peanut/SNarayan,

Today I see this new link under Medicals link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". 

However, I have uploaded my Form 80 yesterday. Now why is this link appears today? I have also uploaded latest December Payslip yesterday. So now, still both are in "Required state" as I understand, they might not have downloaded it yet.

But, why new link of Form 80 appeared for me today? 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## cooloz82

Folks any predictions for me . i have 190 applied on Nov 14 .. frontloaded all when i can expect the grant.Last week i called the DIBP to enquire ,they said CO was not allocated ..

Day after day it is just frustrating ..


----------



## 2013

Is it updated somewhere of CO is allocated and no mail sent as all docs are front loaded?

Can we login and check if CO is allocated?

Also, how to check if medicals are referred, does the "Required" status changes to "referred"

Waiting... waiting...


----------



## 2013

I see status as "In Progress" and "Last Updated" as 09 Jan'14. All the dates inside the account are for 6th Jan. 
Not sure what was updated today..!!


----------



## snarayan

jre05 said:


> Hi Guys/Peanut/SNarayan,
> 
> Today I see this new link under Medicals link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant".
> 
> However, I have uploaded my Form 80 yesterday. Now why is this link appears today? I have also uploaded latest December Payslip yesterday. So now, still both are in "Required state" as I understand, they might not have downloaded it yet.
> 
> But, why new link of Form 80 appeared for me today?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


This link normally appears when you upload form 80 separately. Nothing to worry, just wait for co.


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> I see status as "In Progress" and "Last Updated" as 09 Jan'14. All the dates inside the account are for 6th Jan.
> Not sure what was updated today..!!


Hey. This could be the good news.  
At least something is happening on that front.


----------



## jpspringall

snarayan said:


> My medicals has not been referred based on confirmation from health strategies, nor my case would have gone for external checks (haven't submitted form 80 at all).
> 
> It depends on lot of other factors such as team assigned, occupation code, co on leave etc.


Snarayan,

Who are health strategies? I'd love know if I've been referred but I've not got a CO yet

Cheers

James


----------



## Panko

Tomorrow is the last working day of the week. Let's hope that we would have something to cheer about.


----------



## selvarathinam

sathiyaseelan said:


> i guess, you might have received invitation on 27th of November, 2013 from then the expiry date for visa application lodgement is 60 days. To be precise, you need to lodge visa application and pay the fees within 27th of Jan,2014. you may upload documents after paying visa application. even after the allocation of case officer. You primary concern should be payment of visa application and lodging it successfully within the above deadline. You may post all your queries here which will be addressed by experts in case i am busy wt work place or on vacation for instance though i try to respond everyone's queries.


Thank you so much Sathiya for all your help and support.

My wife had undergone a surgery for thyroid tumor a month back which was successfully removed and was just put on medication for 1 week with just the Antibiotics for the surgery to heal and ever since then she is off medicine and now leading a normal life. However I was little skeptical about the outcome of the medical report and what do the VISA authorities check in medical reports. 

Hence wanted to get the medicals done before hand to understand if its normal as per their norms to apply for the VISA and hence minimize the risk loosing the VISA fee in case of negative medical report.

Is it possible??


----------



## GhouseYaseen

Dear Friends:

I need guidance from you all reg. visa application:
:
ACS:263111 CAT: 189 INVITE: 17TH NOV APPLY VISA ON 8TH JAN CO? GRANT?

Following docs , I hv uploaded..Hope that s okay, Medicals are in process.
One more info, Do we need to submit any of these in originals coz I think I lost my IELTS scorecard while travelling!:

10th certificate/Intermediate Certificate
My Btech Provisional and Consolidated certificate
Passport Copies(front and Back)
Passport size pic
IELTS scores
INDIAN PCC (passport stamps/PCC Certificate)
GCC(good conduct certificate)
ACS letter
CONTRACT LETTER
PAY SLIPS
DIVORCE CERTIFICATE
FORM 80

HAPPY NEW YEAR AND GREETINGS TO ALL, Really Thanks and appreciate you all fr the help.
Hp I can be helpful anyway to anybody sometime soon ..insha ALLAH.


----------



## adudecool

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
05/12/13----------2013--------------
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
12/12/13----------Varun anand----
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------
04/11/13----------aur33n----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


----------



## anthoney

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
05/12/13----------2013--------------
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
12/12/13----------Varun anand----
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------
04/11/13----------aur33n----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


----------



## yangxh7

anthoney said:


> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 12/12/13----------Varun anand----
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 
> TYPE 190
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------
> 04/11/13----------aur33n----------
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 
> TYPE 489
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


It looks great, nice work guys.


----------



## yangxh7

2013 said:


> I see status as "In Progress" and "Last Updated" as 09 Jan'14. All the dates inside the account are for 6th Jan.
> Not sure what was updated today..!!


CO allocation? maybe.


----------



## batels

How are you doing ?

How big of a shock is it,and how is job hunt going?


----------



## Deepalohiankhas

I got my PR last month now I want to sponcer my brother he is accountant in Ireland his degree is assessed allready he got 7 each. Which subclass we should apply for him. And plz tell me time frame for family case? Thanks heeps


----------



## nithila.nagu

*Including my details too*

NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS
visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
Visa lodge 11/11/13-------Maverick7185---------Subclass 190--------
*Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190-----------------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------jeevan00------Subclass 190------------------
Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189--------CO assigned 16/12/2013
visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190------------
visa lodge 14/11/13--------rkn0723--------Subclass 190--------------
visa lodge 18/11/13--------Chana--------Subclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190-----------
Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr--------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189-------CO assigned 11/12/2013
Visa Lodge 27/11/13--------hashtagPR-------Subclass 190--------
Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190--------------
Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------
Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------nithila.nagu-Subclass 189-------------- 
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189-------------
Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------
Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489------------
Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 ------------
Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 ------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189-------------
Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189-------------
Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------------
Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt--------------------------------------
Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -----------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190---------------
Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190------------------
Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190------------------


----------



## nithila.nagu

Hi All, 

I am new to the forum to post, but I have been following this forum and eoi submitted club thread since I have planned for PR.
In the acknowledgement mail that we received, it says GSM adelaide. Does it mean CO from Adelaide team ? or its the same for all ?


----------



## nithila.nagu

2013 said:


> I see status as "In Progress" and "Last Updated" as 09 Jan'14. All the dates inside the account are for 6th Jan.
> Not sure what was updated today..!!


Hi 2013 ,

This is the status even for me. I suddenly saw all docs received on 6th jan . and last updated outside the account as 9th jan.. Confused ???

I applied on 4thdec , pcc on 17 dec and medicals on 23 dec


----------



## nithila.nagu

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu-----
05/12/13----------2013--------------
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
12/12/13----------Varun anand----
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------
04/11/13----------aur33n----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


Sorry for the previous updation.. I would like to update in this beautifully organized database


----------



## tarangoyal

Finally able to delete lot of visa related links from my Chrome bookmark panel 

People planning to move to sydney, this may be helpful for you to look for rooms - au.easyroommate.com/Student-Share-Accommodation/new-south-wales/sydney-share-accommodation/listings/l


----------



## 2013

Guys,

Any updates today??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

nithila.nagu said:


> Hi 2013 ,
> 
> This is the status even for me. I suddenly saw all docs received on 6th jan . and last updated outside the account as 9th jan.. Confused ???
> 
> I applied on 4thdec , pcc on 17 dec and medicals on 23 dec


Yeah.... may be few more days... atleast CO shouls be allocated now..... 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## mohit2903

2013 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any updates today??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Nothing so far...


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi Fellow expats,

Happy New year to you all !

I submitted my 190 Visa Application on Dec 21st and uploaded all docs on 26/Dec/2013 (except PCC and Medical).

Now when I check the application all the status against the documents are shown as "Received". Is this expected behaviour ?

(1) How can I check if CO has been allocated or NOT ? 

(2) We are expecting a baby in July 2014, hence I didnt do either medical or PCC. If I tell my CO that we are expecting a baby by July, will CO wait until then ? X-Ray Should NOT be taken during pregnancy. Should we go and do a medical test in the corcerned clinic to prove my wife is pregnant or If I attach the reports will it be ok. I don't know how to proceed. Can any one please guide me ?

Regards,
Shan.


----------



## nithila.nagu

2013 said:


> Yeah.... may be few more days... atleast CO shouls be allocated now.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


yeah hopefully 2013.. how can we know if CO is allocated ?
and one more in the ack mail after u applied visa, did u receive any GSM Adelaide footer or some other footer??


----------



## khatri

nithila.nagu said:


> Hi 2013 ,
> 
> This is the status even for me. I suddenly saw all docs received on 6th jan . and last updated outside the account as 9th jan.. Confused ???
> 
> I applied on 4thdec , pcc on 17 dec and medicals on 23 dec


Same for me....it seems that system updates it with current date when anyone login into the immi account.

My timelines:
Visa 189 : Developer Programmer : ACS 9 Oct : Visa 9 Dec 2013 : CO ??? : Grant ???.

Couldn't add my timelines to the above list...if someone can help me in this regard...or add me there...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## nithila.nagu

khatri said:


> Same for me....it seems that system updates it with current date when anyone login into the immi account.
> 
> My timelines:
> Visa 189 : Developer Programmer : ACS 9 Oct : Visa 9 Dec 2013 : CO ??? : Grant ???.
> 
> Couldn't add my timelines to the above list...if someone can help me in this regard...or add me there...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


hi 

if so is the case, then it has to be updated today and all previous days ? why such a thing didnt happen and happened oly on jan 9th?


----------



## anhalim

Looks like some glitch in new immi system, some of my previous "Received" status docs are showing as "Required". anybody else observed this?





nithila.nagu said:


> Hi 2013 ,
> 
> This is the status even for me. I suddenly saw all docs received on 6th jan . and last updated outside the account as 9th jan.. Confused ???
> 
> I applied on 4thdec , pcc on 17 dec and medicals on 23 dec


----------



## 2013

anhalim said:


> Looks like some glitch in new immi system, some of my previous "Received" status docs are showing as "Required". anybody else observed this?


Not for me...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

I think they are working on multiple applications simultaneously.... any applicants after 15tg dec getting same thing ?? Or its just for dec 1st week and earlier applications..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## svspavan

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu-----
05/12/13----------2013--------------
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
12/12/13----------Varun anand----
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------
04/11/13----------aur33n----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


Updating my details as well


----------



## schong

By God's grace, I've just received my grant!!:second:

189 Lodged 23 Oct
CO 3rd Dec
Additional Doc submitted: 18 Dec 
Grant: 10 Jan


----------



## anhalim

*Congratulations for*
*your grant*

*schong*


----------



## SRS_2013

schong said:


> By God's grace, I've just received my grant!!:second:
> 
> 189 Lodged 23 Oct
> CO 3rd Dec
> Additional Doc submitted: 18 Dec
> Grant: 10 Jan


Congrats schong 


--------


----------



## jeevan00

schong said:


> By God's grace, I've just received my grant!!:second:
> 
> 189 Lodged 23 Oct
> CO 3rd Dec
> Additional Doc submitted: 18 Dec
> Grant: 10 Jan



CONGRATS MATE..............:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## mohit2903

schong said:


> By God's grace, I've just received my grant!!:second:
> 
> 189 Lodged 23 Oct
> CO 3rd Dec
> Additional Doc submitted: 18 Dec
> Grant: 10 Jan


Congratulations Mate!


----------



## mohit2903

schong said:


> By God's grace, I've just received my grant!!:second:
> 
> 189 Lodged 23 Oct
> CO 3rd Dec
> Additional Doc submitted: 18 Dec
> Grant: 10 Jan


Would you mind sharing your CO initials and team?


----------



## Sai2Aus

schong said:


> By God's grace, I've just received my grant!!:second:
> 
> 189 Lodged 23 Oct
> CO 3rd Dec
> Additional Doc submitted: 18 Dec
> Grant: 10 Jan


Many congratulations Schong !!lane:lane:


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi 2013 and nithila,

Mine is in progress but with the date i lodged. not todays or yesterdays date.. So you guys might have got a CO or some other progress in your application. 

So expect the grant soon..


----------



## samkalu

schong said:


> By God's grace, I've just received my grant!!:second:
> 
> 189 Lodged 23 Oct
> CO 3rd Dec
> Additional Doc submitted: 18 Dec
> Grant: 10 Jan


Congrats. All the best.


----------



## 2013

schong said:


> By God's grace, I've just received my grant!!:second:
> 
> 189 Lodged 23 Oct
> CO 3rd Dec
> Additional Doc submitted: 18 Dec
> Grant: 10 Jan


Congrats and best of luck 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi 2013 and nithila,
> 
> Mine is in progress but with the date i lodged. not todays or yesterdays date.. So you guys might have got a CO or some other progress in your application.
> 
> So expect the grant soon..


Yeah...probably. ...!! At least something is happening. ....

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

nithila.nagu said:


> hi
> 
> if so is the case, then it has to be updated today and all previous days ? why such a thing didnt happen and happened oly on jan 9th?


May be they have grouped application based on dates.... and processing them all together. .. !!! Didn't this its a glitch or system related issue. ...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## nithila.nagu

2013 said:


> Yeah...probably. ...!! At least something is happening. ....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


hi 

I just called DIBP and they said that team allocation has been made, and it is Adelaide Team 4. But in regards to the CO allocation they said it hasn't been made and max of 2 months can happen ...
but atleast happy to know this info and that is why the change in "last update".


----------



## nithila.nagu

hi all... 
someone who got CO from adelaide team 4 .. Could u please post your experiences on it??


----------



## SAMD_Oz

schong said:


> By God's grace, I've just received my grant!!:second:
> 
> 189 Lodged 23 Oct
> CO 3rd Dec
> Additional Doc submitted: 18 Dec
> Grant: 10 Jan


Congrats Chong... Good Luck!

Could you please share your timelines and CO detials (Team & Initials)?


----------



## BasCW

schong said:


> By God's grace, I've just received my grant!!:second:
> 
> 189 Lodged 23 Oct
> CO 3rd Dec
> Additional Doc submitted: 18 Dec
> Grant: 10 Jan


Congrats!!


----------



## Panko

nithila.nagu said:


> hi
> 
> I just called DIBP and they said that team allocation has been made, and it is Adelaide Team 4. But in regards to the CO allocation they said it hasn't been made and max of 2 months can happen ...
> but atleast happy to know this info and that is why the change in "last update".


@2013 & nithila.nagu

You are one step closer to your grants!


----------



## Panko

anhalim said:


> Looks like some glitch in new immi system, some of my previous "Received" status docs are showing as "Required". anybody else observed this?


No...not happened in my case (YET!!!).


----------



## sathiyaseelan

schong said:


> By God's grace, I've just received my grant!!:second:
> 
> 189 Lodged 23 Oct
> CO 3rd Dec
> Additional Doc submitted: 18 Dec
> Grant: 10 Jan


hi schong, Congratulations and you finally made it through.










Wish you all the best for your future endeavors.

Sathiya


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> I think they are working on multiple applications simultaneously.... any applicants after 15tg dec getting same thing ?? Or its just for dec 1st week and earlier applications..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


I applied on 5Th of Dec. However, there is no such update in my case.
So, it's definitely a positive move buddy!


----------



## nithila.nagu

Panko said:


> @2013 & nithila.nagu
> 
> You are one step closer to your grants!


Hopefully..but I guess u can also call up DIBP to know about yours.. I think we are all sailing in the same boat..


----------



## Panko

Formatting the updated list a bit: 

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
12/12/13----------Varun anand----
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
04/11/13----------aur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


----------



## Panko

@vinayapte11, rahulreshu, aur33n, prasanth_aus

Guys. Do you have any updates??? Has there been any change in last updated date?


----------



## Luqman

nithila.nagu said:


> hi
> 
> I just called DIBP and they said that team allocation has been made, and it is Adelaide Team 4. But in regards to the CO allocation they said it hasn't been made and max of 2 months can happen ...
> but atleast happy to know this info and that is why the change in "last update".


My CO is from team 4 her name is MB. She is very nice and very quick. Last contact was on dec 16. After that she is still sleeping.


----------



## Luqman

Guys, 

what does it mean if you have the following status in immi account . 

While opening application main page if the status is "in progress" with the date you have lodged your application and the applicant's individual status is "processing" , with all requested documents still show as " requested " even if all these docs are already sent by email , a link " complete character assessment for this applicant " and " no further health examination required for this applicant based on information provided to DIBP"


----------



## expat2aus

nithila.nagu said:


> hi
> 
> I just called DIBP and they said that team allocation has been made, and it is Adelaide Team 4. But in regards to the CO allocation they said it hasn't been made and max of 2 months can happen ...
> but atleast happy to know this info and that is why the change in "last update".


Hi nithila.nagu,

Did you call the number +61 1300 364 613 to contact DIBP?

I could not connect to this number. Do we need to add any prefix, areacode with this?

Thank you!


----------



## vinayapte11

*Status update*



Panko said:


> @vinayapte11, rahulreshu, aur33n, prasanth_aus
> 
> Guys. Do you have any updates??? Has there been any change in last updated date?


Hi Panko,
My agent had not uploaded the documents initially. I got an email from the case officer on 6th December 2013 asking for all the documents. My agent sent the required documents on 1st January 2013. I havent heard anything since then. 
My CO said he expects a reply in 2-3 weeks post 1st Jan 2013.
So its been 9 days till now.

Sathiya though you had advised to call the team I havent done so as I have decided to believe my agent (based on the fact that my relatives who have done earlier have had good experience).

Request all to guide as to when I should expect to hear from CO.


Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Wasee

Luqman said:


> Guys,
> 
> what does it mean if you have the following status in immi account .
> 
> While opening application main page if the status is "in progress" with the date you have lodged your application and the applicant's individual status is "processing" , with all requested documents still show as " requested " even if all these docs are already sent by email , a link " complete character assessment for this applicant " and " no further health examination required for this applicant based on information provided to DIBP"


its normal , if the "requested" status is there from the start...

do you have submitted form 80 , link appearing for complete character is asking for form 80. if already submitted then ignore this link . its normal , i have also this link and form 80 was already mail to CO.


----------



## Panko

vinayapte11 said:


> Hi Panko,
> My agent had not uploaded the documents initially. I got an email from the case officer on 6th December 2013 asking for all the documents. My agent sent the required documents on 1st January 2013. I havent heard anything since then.
> My CO said he expects a reply in 2-3 weeks post 1st Jan 2013.
> So its been 9 days till now.


Hey buddy, we understand that this wait is killing. But looking at your case, it appears that you are nearing your grant. I pray for your quick grant. 

@ All: Updating the CO allocation date for Vinay in our list:

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
12/12/13----------Varun anand----
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
04/11/13----------aur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thanks a ton*

Thanks a ton Panko. As mentioned earlier as well I am able to carry on just because of encouragement from everyone at Expat forum. 
Our forum rocks!!:tea:
- Vinay


----------



## Varun Anand

Panko said:


> Formatting the updated list a bit:
> 
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 23-10-23--------varun................
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------_
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
> 04/11/13----------aur33n----------
> _05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


Made correction in visa lodge date


----------



## BasCW

Wasee said:


> its normal , if the "requested" status is there from the start...
> 
> do you have submitted form 80 , link appearing for complete character is asking for form 80. if already submitted then ignore this link . its normal , i have also this link and form 80 was already mail to CO.


Wasee

You and I lodged on the same date and CO allocation also pretty similar. I think we two are the only October bunch left in this forum that are yet to receive a grant. Any thoughts or predictions?

Bas


----------



## Luqman

Wasee said:


> its normal , if the "requested" status is there from the start...
> 
> do you have submitted form 80 , link appearing for complete character is asking for form 80. if already submitted then ignore this link . its normal , i have also this link and form 80 was already mail to CO.


yes form80 was sent by email to CO long ago.


----------



## Luqman

BasCW said:


> Wasee
> 
> You and I lodged on the same date and CO allocation also pretty similar. I think we two are the only October bunch left in this forum that are yet to receive a grant. Any thoughts or predictions?
> 
> Bas


I applied on 6th of October. there must be many others from October or before.


----------



## hashtagPR

Anybody who was contacted by their CO, see the same correspondence mentioned in their immi page?


----------



## sandy84

please advise i am CA more than 10 year experiance 4 year as accountant and 6 year as banker. please guide in which category i should apply


----------



## Wasee

BasCW said:


> Wasee
> 
> You and I lodged on the same date and CO allocation also pretty similar. I think we two are the only October bunch left in this forum that are yet to receive a grant. Any thoughts or predictions?
> 
> Bas


there are some other too  , 

i think we have to wait for next 20-25 days ....


----------



## msohaibkhan

sandy84 said:


> please advise i am CA more than 10 year experiance 4 year as accountant and 6 year as banker. please guide in which category i should apply


You should apply with the most recent occupation in 189 visa category.


----------



## anthoney

schong said:


> By God's grace, I've just received my grant!!:second:
> 
> 189 Lodged 23 Oct
> CO 3rd Dec
> Additional Doc submitted: 18 Dec
> Grant: 10 Jan


Great news! !! Congratulations schong


----------



## msohaibkhan

Deepalohiankhas said:


> I got my PR last month now I want to sponcer my brother he is accountant in Ireland his degree is assessed allready he got 7 each. Which subclass we should apply for him. And plz tell me time frame for family case? Thanks heeps


I'll suggest you to not to sponsor him but to ask him to apply independently in the 189 or 190 category. Since, its likely that he will score 60 or more points, the chances of his PR are high.


----------



## Panko

What are the call charges to call DIBP from India? I have read in few posts that the call rates are different than normal ISD rates and the charges are hefty!


----------



## anthoney

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
23-10-23--------varun................
08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------
04/11/13----------aur33n----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


Added my timelines.


----------



## Panko

Panko said:


> What are the call charges to call DIBP from India? I have read in few posts that the call rates are different than normal ISD rates and the charges are hefty!


Anyways....tried calling the number. It went through. But it was outside office hours. Would try again on Monday morning at early hours (if I can get up early).


----------



## nadh1981

latte22 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your experience. I think, looking at your experience, I should go for RPL instead of skill assessment. Would you agree?


I am not too good to comment on it... but even if you are going through a RPL, you would still be loosing your experience till 2006/2008 based on which ever degree is considered by the assessor. 

It can be otherwise too... assessment guidelines by ACS are not concrete like set of rules that define the output... leaving more to our imagination and experiences. Just go through different views by other expats in this forum.... they are really helpful to realize your situation and options better. I thought I do not have to go through RPL during initial days as I have computer science subjects as well in my course of study, but the amount of course covered does not qualify me as a candidate with ICT qualifications.


----------



## nadh1981

*status of documents*

Just too curious to know what "In process" status mean on my documents. Does this mean a case officer is assigned and is reviewing my documents?


----------



## Workurwayout

*Still waiting???*

Hi , 

Is there anyone in the forum who applied in August 2013, for 190 NSW SS and still waiting for grant???

I have applied in August and contacted by CO in October for medicals and completed medical examination on October 15, 2013. And after that no contact from CO. Applied through agent and he is asking me to wait. 

Please help and any suggestions ? 

Thanks


----------



## olways

Workurwayout said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is there anyone in the forum who applied in August 2013, for 190 NSW SS and still waiting for grant???
> 
> I have applied in August and contacted by CO in October for medicals and completed medical examination on October 15, 2013. And after that no contact from CO. Applied through agent and he is asking me to wait.
> 
> Please help and any suggestions ?
> 
> Thanks


I'm waiting since July.


----------



## cooloz82

some + ve news im assigned a CO today she has asked for UK PCC for my wife , but her stay in uk in total is less than 10 months .. so dont know why they asked us .. seniors please guide me


----------



## Waqarali20005

cooloz82 said:


> some + ve news im assigned a CO today she has asked for UK PCC for my wife , but her stay in uk in total is less than 10 months .. so dont know why they asked us .. seniors please guide me


email him and explain him the fact that your wife stayed in UK for less then an year..


----------



## anthoney

Updated the list...

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
23-10-23--------varun................
08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------
04/11/13----------aur33n----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------CO: 10/01/14----------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------


----------



## Workurwayout

Do u have any idea why it's taking this long? My CO IS FROM TEAM 2 Adelaide. Can I know yours ?


----------



## DesiTadka

Firsly, congratulations.

Secondly, CO can ask for PCC even if the say was just for few months and many have tried it the past to explain and it's a hit or miss situation. I suggest that if you can get the PCC, get it and if it is of great difficulty, explain CO why it is so. Make sure you have strong logic behind not being able to get it.

Good luck...



cooloz82 said:


> some + ve news im assigned a CO today she has asked for UK PCC for my wife , but her stay in uk in total is less than 10 months .. so dont know why they asked us .. seniors please guide me


----------



## Workurwayout

olways said:


> I'm waiting since July.


Do you have any idea why it's taking so long. My CO is from team 2 gsm Adelaide . Can I know yours? Hopefully you should get by this month as it's going to be 6 months now.


----------



## olways

Workurwayout said:


> Do u have any idea why it's taking this long? My CO IS FROM TEAM 2 Adelaide. Can I know yours ?


I was told that my application was going through routine checking procedures that are performed by external agencies. CO could not comment on timeframe since these checks vary from case to case. I wish for all of us a quick grant.


----------



## nithila.nagu

Luqman said:


> My CO is from team 4 her name is MB. She is very nice and very quick. Last contact was on dec 16. After that she is still sleeping.


ha ha ha ha!!!!! best reply :gossip:


----------



## nithila.nagu

expat2aus said:


> Hi nithila.nagu,
> 
> Did you call the number +61 1300 364 613 to contact DIBP?
> 
> I could not connect to this number. Do we need to add any prefix, areacode with this?
> 
> Thank you!



i dont think u have to use an prefixes ... hotline numbers have other methods to do.. ma be google it and try out.. i stay onshore so it got connected..


----------



## expat2aus

nithila.nagu said:


> hi all...
> someone who got CO from adelaide team 4 .. Could u please post your experiences on it??



Hi my co is also from adelaide team 4 initials LW. I thinkmy co is on leave as am redirected to voice call still today morning.


----------



## mohit2903

expat2aus said:


> Hi my co is also from adelaide team 4 initials LW. I thinkmy co is on leave as am redirected to voice call still today morning.


Hi how did you get your CO number? Where I can find?

Regards,
MG


----------



## vinayapte11

*Get in touch with CO's*



olways said:


> I'm waiting since July.


Guyz better get in touch with your respective COs. Its high time. In case your agent has forwarded the email sent by your CO during allocation please refer it and your will get the phone number of your respective teams and CO's.

You could call them on monday because now the business hours are closed and saturday sunday holiday.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## expat2aus

mohit2903 said:


> Hi how did you get your CO number? Where I can find?
> 
> Regards,
> MG



My co contacted my agent thru email for additional documents (pcc and medicals). 

That email contained Co's contact details.


----------



## mamthakish

manjeetsingh.04 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick question, I have recently changed my job in Nov-13. My skill assessment by Vetassess has been done from Jan-2007 till Jul-2013 and I have the reference letter for all my earlier companies except the current one. Now while applying for my Visa, should I mention my current company details as well since it will be difficult for me to the reference letter from this company as I have recently joined here.



Hi Manjeet,

This is Mamtha I've applied to SS SA for the same skill as yours 223112 just wanted to know if you have received the approval from SA and Invite from the DIAC?

And if you can help me with the time frame that would be great.

Cheers,
Mamtha



--
Vetasses - +ve, IELTS - 7, EOI- 6th Dec, SS SA - 6th Dec, SS SA - waiting for approval


----------



## Genie8

expat2aus said:


> Hi nithila.nagu,
> 
> Did you call the number +61 1300 364 613 to contact DIBP?
> 
> I could not connect to this number. Do we need to add any prefix, areacode with this?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes the prefix/number you've written here is correct. I contact DIBP on the same number, i.e. +61 1300 364 613


----------



## Genie8

Mohit,

CO gets in touch with you if he/she needs anything from you. If they haven't contacted you then hopefully you've provided everything needed. If you don't hear from them for a long time, you can call DIBP on +61 1300 364 613 with your visa category, TRN number, date of visa lodgement, address, etc. They'll give you the email address of the CO/team handling your case.. Hope that helps...


----------



## Genie8

schong said:


> By God's grace, I've just received my grant!!:second:
> 
> 189 Lodged 23 Oct
> CO 3rd Dec
> Additional Doc submitted: 18 Dec
> Grant: 10 Jan


Great news man! Now start planning for the move


----------



## anhalim

Last 2 week's grants
Visa Lodge Grant On
18/05/2013 08/01/2014 190 Razaqng
09/07/2013 07/01/2014 190 Rikki15
10/07/2013 08/01/2014 190 amitso
10/08/2013 06/01/2014 190 Sazzad H
23/08/2013 08/01/2014 190 baba18
14/09/2013 09/01/2014 190 Jango911
23/09/2013 10/01/2014 189 schong
17/10/2013 09/01/2014 190 tarangoyal
09/11/2013 08/01/2014 189 samkalu
12/11/2013 31/12/2013 189 sathiyaseelan


----------



## 0z_dream

Deepajose 190 also got grant on 30th of dec


anhalim said:


> Last 2 week's grants
> Visa Lodge Grant On
> 18/05/2013 08/01/2014 190 Razaqng
> 09/07/2013 07/01/2014 190 Rikki15
> 10/07/2013 08/01/2014 190 amitso
> 10/08/2013 06/01/2014 190 Sazzad H
> 23/08/2013 08/01/2014 190 baba18
> 14/09/2013 09/01/2014 190 Jango911
> 23/09/2013 10/01/2014 189 schong
> 17/10/2013 09/01/2014 190 tarangoyal
> 09/11/2013 08/01/2014 189 samkalu
> 12/11/2013 31/12/2013 189 sathiyaseelan


----------



## Panko

:smash: Another day (and week!) has gone by with no significant developments. Hope for the better next week. :bored:


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Panko said:


> :smash: Another day (and week!) has gone by with no significant developments. Hope for the better next week. :bored:


Guys I have been reading this forum from long and have observed one thing... I have not seen any case where they visa was rejected on any ground. Has there been any case where an application got rejected? ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Guys I have been reading this forum from long and have observed one thing... I have not seen any case where they visa was rejected on any ground. Has there been any case where an application got rejected? ?


I have read couple of threads in which visa was rejected. Reason was that applicant claimed points for experience which they were not eligible for. ACS reduced their experience but they claimed points for that exp. 

Have not read any rejection based to fraudulent documents or other reason.


----------



## theStig

*189 Submitted Club for 2613 in year 2014*

Hi All, 
I am think of starting a specialised club for 189 applicants in profession category 2613 ONLY who submitted theirs in the year of 2014. 

Please participants update their signature info on time. 

As a benefit, I will update my statistics about the trend in our category after each round, for your convenience. Note all my data are from reports on website of the immigration office.

Ceiling: 3142 of 4800
Cut off point: 60


16Dec2013: 
total: 888
60pts: 450, 50.7%
65pts: 300, 33.8%
EOI date of effect: 12Aug13 

2Dec 2013:
total:886
60pts 500 56%
65pts 250 28%

Hope to get your support and make it grow.


----------



## anhalim

It's good to see that there were no rejection based on fraudulent documents but suppose if there were, do u think anybody would post it here saying my case got rejected because on fraudulent documents , i dont think so.

So guys be genuine 





nithila.nagu said:


> Hi 2013 ,
> 
> This is the status even for me. I suddenly saw all docs received on 6th jan . and last updated outside the account as 9th jan.. Confused ???
> 
> I applied on 4thdec , pcc on 17 dec and medicals on 23 dec





ratnesh.nagori said:


> I have read couple of threads in which visa was rejected. Reason was that applicant claimed points for experience which they were not eligible for. ACS reduced their experience but they claimed points for that exp.
> 
> Have not read any rejection based to fraudulent documents or other reason.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

anhalim said:


> It's good to see that there were no rejection based on fraudulent documents but suppose if there were, do u think anybody would post it here saying my case got rejected because on fraudulent documents , i dont think so.
> 
> So guys be genuine


I guess you are right... I just shared my observation and thought of sharing it out of curiosity. .


----------



## mafuz767

Workurwayout said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is there anyone in the forum who applied in August 2013, for 190 NSW SS and still waiting for grant???
> 
> I have applied in August and contacted by CO in October for medicals and completed medical examination on October 15, 2013. And after that no contact from CO. Applied through agent and he is asking me to wait.
> 
> Please help and any suggestions ?
> 
> Thanks


Me too... Look at my signature


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

mafuz767 said:


> Me too... Look at my signature


I have applied in August for 189... I am still waiting...:bored:


----------



## mafuz767

Tasmanian Devil said:


> I have applied in August for 189... I am still waiting...:bored:


I don't what is really happening here... Although it is an onshore application ... I will see my agent on next Tuesday if nothing comes up on Monday... Grant comes on Monday and Friday what I have seen so far on the forum and my onshore friends...


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

mafuz767 said:


> I don't what is really happening here... Although it is an onshore application ... I will see my agent on next Tuesday if nothing comes up on Monday... Grant comes on Monday and Friday what I have seen so far on the forum and my onshore friends...


I understand where you are coming from... Mine is offshore...


----------



## 2013

nithila.nagu said:


> i dont think u have to use an prefixes ... hotline numbers have other methods to do.. ma be google it and try out.. i stay onshore so it got connected..


I'll probably mail them on Monday. .. did they specify any min. time ?? Max is too long.... 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## rafisq1

*advice*



anthoney said:


> Great news! !! Congratulations schong


can you tell me how you applied thru agent or on your own? plse help man....


----------



## imrukhan81

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I have read couple of threads in which visa was rejected. Reason was that applicant claimed points for experience which they were not eligible for. ACS reduced their experience but they claimed points for that exp.
> 
> Have not read any rejection based to fraudulent documents or other reason.



Hi Ratnesh,
I have my ACS with OLD ACS format, where it do not have any reduction in experience. I have 8 years of experience and I have claimed points for that. 

Do we need new ACS format for VISA? If not I am not eligible as I have only 60 points with 8 years of experience.

can you give me links where visa got rejected for experience in ACS.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Gaurav Vas

The officer looking into your case will give you about a month and will ask you to go back to ACS and get experience re-confirmed from them. I think they charge $20 for that and revert with updated ACS report in the new format. I have personally gone through this as my application too was in old ACS format.


----------



## aryal

There used to be a link "Organize Medical checkup". We went for medical test on 6th Jan. 
Today I noticed that the link is disappeared and there is _"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."_. Does this mean they have already received our medical report? "Health, Evidence of" is still "Recommended" status though.


----------



## aryal

imrukhan81 said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> I have my ACS with OLD ACS format, where it do not have any reduction in experience. I have 8 years of experience and I have claimed points for that.
> 
> Do we need new ACS format for VISA? If not I am not eligible as I have only 60 points with 8 years of experience.
> 
> can you give me links where visa got rejected for experience in ACS.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Not sure what will actually happen in your case.. You might need to check the date of your visa application and ACS rule change date.

I a sharing my experience (not for visa though), I was asked to provide new format ACS report before approving my state sponsorship application by NSW.


----------



## peanut48

I just used the feedback form on the immi site to complain and seek clarification on why the 190 visas are not being processed before 189 as per their service standards. As we have seen, 189 has been processed much faster than 190 and as per their service standards, irrespective of date of lodgement 190 has higher processing priority however they are not sticking to that. Will let you guys know what they respond on Monday or in the week ahead.

We have every right to question them and ask them if they are not keeping up their service charter. They better have some logical explanation.


----------



## jre05

peanut48 said:


> I just used the feedback form on the immi site to complain and seek clarification on why the 190 visas are not being processed before 189 as per their service standards. As we have seen, 189 has been processed much faster than 190 and as per their service standards, irrespective of date of lodgement 190 has higher processing priority however they are not sticking to that. Will let you guys know what they respond on Monday or in the week ahead.
> 
> We have every right to question them and ask them if they are not keeping up their service charter. They better have some logical explanation.


I got my recent payslip as well as Form 80 status turning "Received" today which was in "Required" status yesterday :flypig:


----------



## selvarathinam

Hi All,

Can I make the VISA application payment through 2 or 3 credit cards since single card will not have credit limit of 3 Lacs.


----------



## PkBlr

selvarathinam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can I make the VISA application payment through 2 or 3 credit cards since single card will not have credit limit of 3 Lacs.


This is a common concern friend. Unfortunately, there is only one transaction from one card allowed to pay the Visa fee. There are many posts in this forum where you would get several options like Pre-Paid International Cards from several banks.

All the best.

-Pk


----------



## anthoney

rafisq1 said:


> can you tell me how you applied thru agent or on your own? plse help man....


All by my own friend... Of course, not possible without the help and support from members of expat forum


----------



## bharadwajsvr

aryal said:


> There used to be a link "Organize Medical checkup". We went for medical test on 6th Jan.
> Today I noticed that the link is disappeared and there is _"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."_. Does this mean they have already received our medical report? "Health, Evidence of" is still "Recommended" status though.


Possibly your case officer is investigating your case. Either ways thats a good thing. Wish for the best...


----------



## BlackBelt

mafuz767 said:


> Me too... Look at my signature





Tasmanian Devil said:


> I have applied in August for 189... I am still waiting...:bored:


Bangladesh is a high-risk country and as such requires "external checks," which can take up to 12 months to be completed. More information;

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...281593-list-high-risk-low-risk-countries.html


----------



## Timur

BlackBelt said:


> Bangladesh is a high-risk country and as such requires "external checks," which can take up to 12 months to be completed. More information;
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...281593-list-high-risk-low-risk-countries.html


Yeah, but Brasil is also high-risk country  Mine as well 

Check here ETA Eligible Passports


----------



## nithila.nagu

2013 said:


> I'll probably mail them on Monday. .. did they specify any min. time ?? Max is too long....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


LOL min time was not mentioned by them  I hope they start our visa processing by next week.. did u get any change in last updated date ??


----------



## 2013

nithila.nagu said:


> LOL min time was not mentioned by them  I hope they start our visa processing by next week.. did u get any change in last updated date ??


Its 9th only...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

nithila.nagu said:


> LOL min time was not mentioned by them  I hope they start our visa processing by next week.. did u get any change in last updated date ??


And 2 month was for CO allocation or grant ??? 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## sathiyaseelan

imrukhan81 said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> I have my ACS with OLD ACS format, where it do not have any reduction in experience. I have 8 years of experience and I have claimed points for that.
> 
> Do we need new ACS format for VISA? If not I am not eligible as I have only 60 points with 8 years of experience.
> 
> can you give me links where visa got rejected for experience in ACS.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


hi there, why you would like to apply for re-assessment to ACS even before the expiry of your skills assessment letter? It is clearly stated there the letter is valid for 2 years and to claim additional experience, you need to submit current pay slips, current bank statements, income tax statements, new job description letter (i recommend) on condition that it is ongoing. even you yourself can check this out by clicking the mouse on the end date of current employment. I am really sick and tired of answering the same question and again. don't you know how to spend your extra money, please send it to my bank account. (ha ha ha).

Well, i don't know why you are really worried about this illogical thing. See, as long as ACS's skills assessment is valid, you should be able to claim points for all your work experience assessed by ACS as relevant and skilled. DIBP should not reduce points for work experience and they don't have any control on this part as long as your skills assessment is valid. 

DIBP's responsibility is to verify whether your background is genuine or not and you meet the criteria to be awarded with visa. Hope you understand the real scene behind screen.


----------



## adudecool

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, why you would like to apply for re-assessment to ACS even before the expiry of your skills assessment letter? It is clearly stated there the letter is valid for 2 years and to claim additional experience, you need to submit current pay slips, current bank statements, income tax statements, new job description letter (i recommend) on condition that it is ongoing. even you yourself can check this out by clicking the mouse on the end date of current employment. I am really sick and tired of answering the same question and again. don't you know how to spend your extra money, please send it to my bank account. (ha ha ha).
> 
> Well, i don't know why you are really worried about this illogical thing. See, as long as ACS's skills assessment is valid, you should be able to claim points for all your work experience assessed by ACS as relevant and skilled. DIBP should not reduce points for work experience and they don't have any control on this part as long as your skills assessment is valid.
> 
> DIBP's responsibility is to verify whether your background is genuine or not and you meet the criteria to be awarded with visa. Hope you understand the real scene behind screen.


This entire reduction in experience thing by ACS has been very confusing for people as there are no clear guidelines on this by DIBP. 

When i logging my EOI, I was confused as on one hand they expect us to give true info and and on the other we are forced to mark our relevant experience as "not relevant".. don't know how would DIBP takes it i.e. not relevant as ACS said it or not relevant cos its actually not relevant.

Also when its 189 or 190 then its huge amount of money and time people put in.. So people are bound to be worried. But yes as Sathiya said OLD ACS guys no need to worry.

For new ACS I would say you may have to understate your experience in EOI and get invited. And in your visa application you can put your proper experience. In this case one would be safe as one can prove points claimed so even if CO reduce the experience they are safe.

Cheers 
Alex


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

anthoney said:


> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 23-10-23--------varun................
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> 13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 
> TYPE 190
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------
> 04/11/13----------aur33n----------
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 
> TYPE 489
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13---------Amitkumarchaudhary-----
> 
> I have added my timeline


----------



## aryal

Hi All,

I have got email from my CO asking for "Evidence of Relationship – Spouse, De facto Partner". We got married 1.5 years back and we already submitted marriage certificate. I don't know why this is asked. 

_Please provide further evidence of your relationship with your spouse/de facto partner. Please note that we already hold your marriage certificate._

Anybody has similar experience ? 
I was wondering exactly documents you have submitted and accepted so far?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

aryal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got email from my CO asking for "Evidence of Relationship – Spouse, De facto Partner". We got married 1.5 years back and we already submitted marriage certificate. I don't know why this is asked.
> 
> _Please provide further evidence of your relationship with your spouse/de facto partner. Please note that we already hold your marriage certificate._
> 
> Anybody has similar experience ?
> I was wondering exactly documents you have submitted and accepted so far?


Do you have your spouse name endorsed in your passport ? if yes, you can provide that also.


----------



## DesiTadka

It has happened to a few. Don't worry... Send marriage photographs, wedding invitations, cards if you have received, etc... just send 4-5 photographs with hi-resolution wedding card scanned copy and that should do it. 

Your grant is around the corner. Good Luck....



aryal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got email from my CO asking for "Evidence of Relationship – Spouse, De facto Partner". We got married 1.5 years back and we already submitted marriage certificate. I don't know why this is asked.
> 
> _Please provide further evidence of your relationship with your spouse/de facto partner. Please note that we already hold your marriage certificate._
> 
> Anybody has similar experience ?
> I was wondering exactly documents you have submitted and accepted so far?


----------



## nithila.nagu

hey expat experts..

I am Australia for about 10 months should i get still get AFP PCC .. and more over i was not continuous , was from july'12 to jan'13 and then sept'13 to current. 

Pls provide me the needful info...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

nithila.nagu said:


> hey expat experts..
> 
> I am Australia for about 10 months should i get still get AFP PCC .. and more over i was not continuous , was from july'12 to jan'13 and then sept'13 to current.
> 
> Pls provide me the needful info...


PCC is required if you have stayed for more than 12 months.


----------



## jre05

nithila.nagu said:


> thank you ... but for some ppl they have mentioned in this forum that CO has asked for the PCC f they have stayed for 10 months.. so got jerked because of that...


If you are asked, you should give and if you are not asked (As per norms mentioned, you need not). Simple! If they are not convinced, indeed they would ask, of course it was a rare case for that fellow mate who was asked. Depends on cases.


----------



## yangxh7

nithila.nagu said:


> hey expat experts..
> 
> I am Australia for about 10 months should i get still get AFP PCC .. and more over i was not continuous , was from july'12 to jan'13 and then sept'13 to current.
> 
> Pls provide me the needful info...


It's really up to the CO. However, I'd like to suggest you go ahead and get your AFP in advance.


----------



## imrukhan81

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, why you would like to apply for re-assessment to ACS even before the expiry of your skills assessment letter? It is clearly stated there the letter is valid for 2 years and to claim additional experience, you need to submit current pay slips, current bank statements, income tax statements, new job description letter (i recommend) on condition that it is ongoing. even you yourself can check this out by clicking the mouse on the end date of current employment. I am really sick and tired of answering the same question and again. don't you know how to spend your extra money, please send it to my bank account. (ha ha ha).
> 
> Well, i don't know why you are really worried about this illogical thing. See, as long as ACS's skills assessment is valid, you should be able to claim points for all your work experience assessed by ACS as relevant and skilled. DIBP should not reduce points for work experience and they don't have any control on this part as long as your skills assessment is valid.
> 
> DIBP's responsibility is to verify whether your background is genuine or not and you meet the criteria to be awarded with visa. Hope you understand the real scene behind screen.


Thanks sathiya.. 
I hope everything will go smoothly.


----------



## aryal

nithila.nagu said:


> thank you ... but for some ppl they have mentioned in this forum that CO has asked for the PCC f they have stayed for 10 months.. so got jerked because of that...


Happened to me as well.. Stayed in UK for 11 months and they have asked me to provide PCC.. right now in dilemma whether start the process or write email to CO asking for reason.


----------



## aryal

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Do you have your spouse name endorsed in your passport ? if yes, you can provide that also.


Thanks Ratnesh.. ironically its not done yet.. Hopefully holiday tickets, bank statements, wedding photos etc will help, investment/bank nomination etc. will help.. Was checking if anybody has already came across this situation..


----------



## aryal

DesiTadka said:


> It has happened to a few. Don't worry... Send marriage photographs, wedding invitations, cards if you have received, etc... just send 4-5 photographs with hi-resolution wedding card scanned copy and that should do it.
> 
> Your grant is around the corner. Good Luck....


Thanks mate.. interesting to know.. only photos, invitations also helps.. noted!.


----------



## nithila.nagu

yangxh7 said:


> It's really up to the CO. However, I'd like to suggest you go ahead and get your AFP in advance.


Thanks , I am also planning to get it done.. In case the CO asks for...


----------



## it_engg

aryal said:


> Happened to me as well.. Stayed in UK for 11 months and they have asked me to provide PCC.. right now in dilemma whether start the process or write email to CO asking for reason.


Hi

Same is with me I have stayed in UK for 11 months exactly.I am currently awaiting acs results.

1)what should i do ?
2)is it continous period of 10 months or more?I used to come for holidays for 10 days after very three month.
3) i have to again for 1 week to UK.should get the pcc done before the acs result?


----------



## jpspringall

VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
23-10-23--------varun................
08/11/13----------vinayapte11-----
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------
04/11/13----------aur33n----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13---------Amitkumarchaudhary-----

I have added my timeline


----------



## aryal

it_engg said:


> Hi
> 
> Same is with me I have stayed in UK for 11 months exactly.I am currently awaiting acs results.
> 
> 1)what should i do ?
> 2)is it continous period of 10 months or more?I used to come for holidays for 10 days after very three month.
> 3) i have to again for 1 week to UK.should get the pcc done before the acs result?


If you ask me I would suggest to go for it. Since you are still awaiting for ACS result don't go for PCC now. The ideal time to apply PCC is when you apply for VISA. For UK pcc I saw that they send it fairly quickly.

fyi.. I was in UK for 11 months and out of that I was on holiday outside UK for a month..


----------



## priyank

I am from India and have applied for 190 through IMMI account on 2-12-2013. Its been 6 weeks but the CO is not yet allotted. Can anyone help me with the approx. dates by which CO will get allotted. I have uploaded all the necessary documents. I am very curious about the allotment of CO. Please help.


----------



## jpspringall

priyank said:


> I am from India and have applied for 190 through IMMI account on 2-12-2013. Its been 6 weeks but the CO is not yet allotted. Can anyone help me with the approx. dates by which CO will get allotted. I have uploaded all the necessary documents. I am very curious about the allotment of CO. Please help.


If you look at immi processing times page you'll see that a 190 visa can take 7 weeks and 189 visa can take 10 weeks to get CO.

Plus bare in mind the winter break. 

James


----------



## priyank

*Thanks James*

Thank you James for the information but in the previous page of forum Aryal has posted that the visa application was made on 23rd Nov 2013 and was assigned CO on 11th Jan which is exactly 7 weeks. Thus I am little confused that Aryal tenure was 5+2(winter break)week or its 7 weeks including the break. Cause if the former happens then my application takes 7+2 weeks else 7 weeks. 

The process is a bit confusing.

Even in the previous page there is a person who got his visa approved on 28th Dec 2013 which happens during the break time.


----------



## Panko

aryal said:


> Thanks Ratnesh.. ironically its not done yet.. Hopefully holiday tickets, bank statements, wedding photos etc will help, investment/bank nomination etc. will help.. Was checking if anybody has already came across this situation..


You could also check if your name is mentioned in your wife's PCC.


----------



## Panko

priyank said:


> I am from India and have applied for 190 through IMMI account on 2-12-2013. Its been 6 weeks but the CO is not yet allotted. Can anyone help me with the approx. dates by which CO will get allotted. I have uploaded all the necessary documents. I am very curious about the allotment of CO. Please help.


Why don't you dig this forum a bit. You would find the timelines.


----------



## Panko

yangxh7 said:


> It's really up to the CO. However, I'd like to suggest you go ahead and get your AFP in advance.


Yeah. I agree. There is no harm in doing that. It will also prevent the further delay if they ask you to provide the details.


----------



## ali.sajid

priyank said:


> I am from India and have applied for 190 through IMMI account on 2-12-2013. Its been 6 weeks but the CO is not yet allotted. Can anyone help me with the approx. dates by which CO will get allotted. I have uploaded all the necessary documents. I am very curious about the allotment of CO. Please help.


You are not alone. Many people are still waiting for CO allocation even they have applied in early November. Hopefully we will get CO allocated by next 2, 3 weeks. Have patience !


----------



## kaas

*Appointment for Health Undertaking Service (HUS)*

I had submitted Form-815 at the time of Visa grant, now I am going to Australia for a short trip. I am trying to call on 1800 811 334 from India to get an appointment for a follow-up health examination at Health Undertaking Service (HUS), but not getting any response on that.

Would anyone help me on that, how would I get an appointment in Health Undertaking Service (HUS) from India?

Best Regards,


----------



## jre05

Hello Seniors,

I have submitted all the documents: Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Skill Letter, Payslips, Release Letter and Experience Certificate, Tax (Form 16) document, and Bank statements for salary credit proof. 

Now, my concern here is, the mentioned date of joining in one of my offer letter was 12th July 2005. However, it was postponed by the company due to internal reasons and the company has well in advance i.e on 9th July 2005 itself communicated this via a letter on company's letter head saying that, my joining is postponed and my new joining date is postponed to 10th August 2005 from my initial joining date of 12th July 2005.

I have this evidence company letter on letter head which talks about this postponement. However, I didn't upload it in the eVisa documents. 

Can anyone advise if it is critical or safer to upload this now? I already have reached 59 documents out of 60 limit. 

Why I am bothered is, the Offer letter talks about 12th July 2005 while all my payslips, release letter, experience letter, skill letter and bank statements talk about 10th August 2005.

Appreciate quick response 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

jre05 said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have submitted all the documents: Offer Letter, Appraisal Letter, Skill Letter, Payslips, Release Letter and Experience Certificate, Tax (Form 16) document, and Bank statements for salary credit proof.
> 
> Now, my concern here is, the mentioned date of joining in one of my offer letter was 12th July 2005. However, it was postponed by the company due to internal reasons and the company has well in advance i.e on 9th July 2005 itself communicated this via a letter on company's letter head saying that, my joining is postponed and my new joining date is postponed to 10th August 2005 from my initial joining date of 12th July 2005.
> 
> I have this evidence company letter on letter head which talks about this postponement. However, I didn't upload it in the eVisa documents.
> 
> Can anyone advise if it is critical or safer to upload this now? I already have reached 59 documents out of 60 limit.
> 
> Why I am bothered is, the Offer letter talks about 12th July 2005 while all my payslips, release letter, experience letter, skill letter and bank statements talk about 10th August 2005.
> 
> Appreciate quick response
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Oh Lord Muruga, GOD NOOO!!!

Maximum number of files for attachment has been reached it says  I uploaded 60 files and unable to upload this critical document   

I am confused, if any query is raised from them   Although I can email them on this. But, they shouldn't get wrong impression, anyway all are properly printed by company and got the notary sign.


----------



## aryal

cooloz82 said:


> Dont wrry guys i found the reason why UK PCC for my wife was asked since .. i mentioned UK address for her stay but i think i missed the start date and end date there. So it is simple i will mention the correct dates and will submit a proof for it .. that shld take care instead of sending UK PCC which is not required


Do you mean you didn't mention dates on Form 80? I thought it is mandatory to mention that.


----------



## aryal

jack1010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some clarification regarding nominated occupation for 190 visa. Do my current employment HAS to be in the nominated occupation?
> 
> I do not meet the requirements based on my current occupation as I have recently shifted fields from engineering to management. However, I do meet the criterion in engineering - educational qualification and work experience. Can I apply for 190 visa with engineering as nominated occupation.
> 
> I came across this question while filing and would seek clarification from forum member.
> "Employment in nominated occupation
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"
> 
> Any input would be helpful.
> 
> Regards,
> J.


Follow this: Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)


----------



## kingcantona7

Hi,

I have a few doubts...about to do ACS now....would be really grateful if someone could help...

My wife is the primary applicant, she has 55 points as of now(age+qualification+ielts)
...occpation 261313, software engineer
1. She has 4 years 7 months experience now, would she get the 5 points for experience or would it be 0 points, since they reduce 2 years from experience?
2. My experience goes like this:- 8 months in marketing, 18 months in relevant field, did MBA, then now 8 months again in relevant field.... will we be able to claim 5 points for partner points since there is a gap because of my MBA..

thanks so much in advance


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a few doubts...about to do ACS now....would be really grateful if someone could help...
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant, she has 55 points as of now(age+qualification+ielts)
> ...occpation 261313, software engineer
> 1. She has 4 years 7 months experience now, would she get the 5 points for experience or would it be 0 points, since they reduce 2 years from experience?
> 2. My experience goes like this:- 8 months in marketing, 18 months in relevant field, did MBA, then now 8 months again in relevant field.... will we be able to claim 5 points for partner points since there is a gap because of my MBA..
> 
> thanks so much in advance


After ACS assessment it will be clear how much points your wife can claim for exp.if her degree is assessed as ICT major then only 2 years will be deducted. In case of ICT minor 4 years will be deducted. With exp of 2 years 7 months after acs assessment, she cannot claim 5 points for experience. Why dont she try to score 8 + in all bands of IELTS to score 20 points.


----------



## jack1010

aryal said:


> Follow this: Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)


Thanks. I have looked at the website, but I am still not clear. 

I have got a positive skills assessment from Vetassess in engineering. Got state nomination as well. However, I have recently shifted to management recently (NOT related to my nominated occupation - engineering).

Do you think that my recent shift in occupation would invalidate my application?

Thanks,
J.


----------



## IAA81

*Immi Account*

Hello every one,

This is my first post to this forum. I would like to congrates all of them who got their grants and COs and pray for all including myslef to get CO & Grant ASAP.

Like others, my consultant was refused to provide me Immi account user name and password but with the help our forum fellows i created new immi account and view my application status showing "In Progress".

My querry is that on "view correspondence" page can we see the emails sent to the email address (consultant's email address) mentioned in visa application or not? 

please comment.


----------



## Sai2Aus

jre05 said:


> Oh Lord Muruga, GOD NOOO!!!
> 
> Maximum number of files for attachment has been reached it says  I uploaded 60 files and unable to upload this critical document
> 
> I am confused, if any query is raised from them   Although I can email them on this. But, they shouldn't get wrong impression, anyway all are properly printed by company and got the notary sign.


Hi jre,
I think you dont have to worry. If your co has doubt he/she would contact you. You can mail him/her when asked. 

Can you tell me where can we check how many files/size we have uploaded?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

jack1010 said:


> Thanks. I have looked at the website, but I am still not clear.
> 
> I have got a positive skills assessment from Vetassess in engineering. Got state nomination as well. However, I have recently shifted to management recently (NOT related to my nominated occupation - engineering).
> 
> Do you think that my recent shift in occupation would invalidate my application?
> 
> Thanks,
> J.


If you are not claiming points for the current experience mark it as irrelevant. DIBP would do verification. So you need to give reference letters pay slips etc.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingcantona7

Hi,

have a query...im a dependent applicant hoping to claim 5 points for partner skills

I have engineering degree in Computers followed by 18 months experience as ICT business analyst, followed by an MBA, followed by 7 months experience as Business analyst...
am i eligible to claim the 5 points for partner skills if my acs is approved...would having only 7 months experience after MBA be an issue?
overall, i have over 2 years experience as a Business analyst(pre MBA + post MBA).

would that be sufficient for partner evaluation?


----------



## adudecool

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> have a query...im a dependent applicant hoping to claim 5 points for partner skills
> 
> I have engineering degree in Computers followed by 18 months experience as ICT business analyst, followed by an MBA, followed by 7 months experience as Business analyst...
> am i eligible to claim the 5 points for partner skills if my acs is approved...would having only 7 months experience after MBA be an issue?
> overall, i have over 2 years experience as a Business analyst(pre MBA + post MBA).
> 
> would that be sufficient for partner evaluation?


I think you need to get a skill assessment done from ACS.. If you get a positive skill assessment you will be able to claim points.

-alex


----------



## kingcantona7

adudecool said:


> I think you need to get a skill assessment done from ACS.. If you get a positive skill assessment you will be able to claim points.
> 
> -alex


ok..but my experience would be post mba + pre mba....18 months +7 months...would that be sufficient?


----------



## adudecool

kingcantona7 said:


> ok..but my experience would be post mba + pre mba....18 months +7 months...would that be sufficient?


It's quite difficult to tell how things would go in your case as .. you got 2 years exp as BA ... Even with computers degree 2 years of your exp would be deducted ... Not sure if MBA could make a difference. So I would suggest don't go for it..

The best path for you and your wife would be state sponsorship.. Where you get 5 points for SS.


----------



## misguided

*2014 189 & 190 visa applicants*

Similar to the lines of the thread created for applicants last year, creating this thread for fellow applicants who have applied for the 189/190 visa in 2014. 

Feel free to share your experiences , timelines and tips.


----------



## AusLover2013

Hello ,

Im planning to call DIBP to check the status of my application. The normal phone call from airtel or any other service provider seems to look costly considering the waiting time to be about 30 minutes. Can anybody tell me if there is any other comparatively cheap way to call DIBP ?


----------



## BasCW

Happy Monday Everyone!
Most people at my work have returned from holidays.
So, hopefully our COs will do the same 
Wishing speedy grants for all of us!


----------



## snarayan

AusLover2013 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Im planning to call DIBP to check the status of my application. The normal phone call from airtel or any other service provider seems to look costly considering the waiting time to be about 30 minutes. Can anybody tell me if there is any other comparatively cheap way to call DIBP ?


Google voice.


----------



## AusLover2013

snarayan said:


> Google voice.


Thank you snarayan, Is the quality good enough without delays/break in voice?


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Hi All:

My wife's cert (Anna Uni) mentioned the 'Medium of instruction - English'. Do I still need to get this english skill proof for her? TIA


----------



## OZHope

SAMD_Oz said:


> Hi All:
> 
> My wife's cert (Anna Uni) mentioned the 'Medium of instruction - English'. Do I still need to get this english skill proof for her? TIA


Yes you still need to provide English skill proof for her. Please go through page 9 of document 1119. Link for doc 1119 is below:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf

Cheers.


----------



## 2013

Guys,

Any updates today? CO allocations or grants? ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## SAMD_Oz

OZHope said:


> Yes you still need to provide English skill proof for her. Please go through page 9 of document 1119. Link for doc 1119 is below:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you Ozhope, for your quick response. 

The proof of english skill (Functional English) may be in the form of certificate from the institution stating that the medium of instruction is 'English' or Does she need a IELTS - Test Report Form? 

MD


----------



## OZHope

SAMD_Oz said:


> Thank you Ozhope, for your quick response.
> 
> The proof of english skill (Functional English) may be in the form of certificate from the institution stating that the medium of instruction is 'English' or Does she need a IELTS - Test Report Form?
> 
> MD


Hi MD,

Below information is for you  According to point number 6 below, it seems that your wife may be exempt from IELTS.

*How can I prove I have functional English?*

To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:

1) an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result with an average band score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing). Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing 

2) a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English

3) completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English

4) completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English

5) completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English

6) completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English

7) the functional level of the Australian Assessment of Communicative English Skills (ACCESS) test certified by the relevant testing body. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing. 

Source is here: How can I prove I have functional English?

Cheers .


----------



## nithila.nagu

2013 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any updates today? CO allocations or grants? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi,

Not for me  what about urs?? and the rest anyone with CO allocations or any updates???


----------



## mtwai89

Dear All,

I am new to this forum and thank you so much to all of you for very valuable inputs from your real experience. 

Could someone please advise if I would need to submit skill assessment for my spouse if I am not claiming point for the spouse?

Thank you.


----------



## murali2706

mtwai89 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and thank you so much to all of you for very valuable inputs from your real experience.
> 
> Could someone please advise if I would need to submit skill assessment for my spouse if I am not claiming point for the spouse?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi No skill assessment is required for spouse if you are not claiming points for partner skills in the visa application.

Your spouse may still required to sit in IELTS and score an overall band of 4.5 to prove language abilities.glance through the posts in this thread for the past 2 days to know more about the language eligibility for partner

Regards,
Murali2706


----------



## Sai2Aus

SAMD_Oz said:


> Hi All:
> 
> My wife's cert (Anna Uni) mentioned the 'Medium of instruction - English'. Do I still need to get this english skill proof for her? TIA


You need to get a letter from University or college stating the medium for the course was english. 

In my case in my wife's tc it was written medium was english. Still to be safe I got a letter from college.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## mtwai89

Hi Murali,

Thank you very much for the quick response.



murali2706 said:


> Hi No skill assessment is required for spouse if you are not claiming points for partner skills in the visa application.
> 
> Your spouse may still required to sit in IELTS and score an overall band of 4.5 to prove language abilities.glance through the posts in this thread for the past 2 days to know more about the language eligibility for partner
> 
> Regards,
> Murali2706


----------



## 2013

nithila.nagu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not for me  what about urs?? and the rest anyone with CO allocations or any updates???


yeah.. its same.. 9th jan


----------



## kingcantona7

Hi...Im doing my ACS now...had a query...we are claiming 5 points for partner skills...
in this case, do we need seperate ACS for me and my partner or is it a common ACS with a fee for two people....


----------



## VincentDo

VincentDo said:


> I have uploaded all the requested docs (baby's medical& passport) last week, my CO sent me an email on Monday(6/1) saying that there was a duplicate report for my child's medical (two HAP IDs existing) and he had sent a request to IT support to get them merged. The positive thing on the email was that he said i might get the grant this week once the last issue is complete.
> 
> It's a bit mixed feeling when you know it's coming very soon but sure you want it asap.
> 2 days has gone since then, and i can't wait for tomorrow and maybe the following day. It's just over 2 months waiting since the visa lodgement but somehow i feel it like 2 years (2013-2014) :||
> 
> Good luck to everyone out there who is waiting for the golden email. Cheers!



The golden email did not arrive last week as expected. I have contacted IT support regarding the multiple IDs on e-medical and got to know that this issue will not stop the visa from being finalised. In fact, the CO should have just used the right HAP ID (completed medical) to proceed the visa. Obviously, the new immi system is not perfect. 
I have emailed the CO (including the IT response) and hopefully the grant is not far away off layball:


----------



## RPsunny

*golden mail*

Hi all,

I got the 190 grant today.
I have been following this thread since long but was not active. Updating u all as I know waht waiting means. All the best to all of you.

I had lodged my 190 on 9th nov 13.
Regards


----------



## anthoney

RPsunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> I have been following this thread since long but was not active. Updating u all as I know waht waiting means. All the best to all of you.
> 
> I had lodged my 190 on 9th nov 13.
> Regards


Many Congratulations RPsunny  Its a lifetime achievement. All the best for your future endeavours in OZ


----------



## SRS_2013

RPsunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> I have been following this thread since long but was not active. Updating u all as I know waht waiting means. All the best to all of you.
> 
> I had lodged my 190 on 9th nov 13.
> Regards


Congrats RPSunny :first::first:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

RPsunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> I have been following this thread since long but was not active. Updating u all as I know waht waiting means. All the best to all of you.
> 
> I had lodged my 190 on 9th nov 13.
> Regards


Congrats RPsunny


----------



## Waqarali20005

RPsunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> I have been following this thread since long but was not active. Updating u all as I know waht waiting means. All the best to all of you.
> 
> I had lodged my 190 on 9th nov 13.
> Regards


Congrats!


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I emailed Health Strategies regarding my MHD application which I raised before lodging visa but did not complete Health Tests. I requested them to delete it.
> 
> Got response from them that they have deleted MHD application and cleared my way to go ahead for Medicals with Ref no of visa. Soon I will be arranging the medicals.
> 
> Response -
> 
> Dear Ratnesh,
> 
> I have deleted your MHD application so no further action is required from you. To complete your medicals please use the HAP ID XXXXXX which is linked to your visa application. If you have any further issues/require any further assistance please contact this helpdesk again.
> 
> Regards,


Great to hear this Ratnesh.. go ahead and do your medicals.. you must be really relieved and happy. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

Simple99 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I was granted with 189 and follow wordings are mentioned in my grant letter.
> 
> =====================
> Your entitlements to government services
> You may be able to access a range of services offered by the Australian Government such as
> benefits from Centrelink or Medicare. The department of Human Services delivers a range of
> social and health-related payments and services. Further information about the range of services
> that may be available to you and your eligibility to access them is available at
> Australian Government Department of Human Services
> 
> =====================
> 
> 1 ). it mentioned Centrelink or Medicare. . is that mean i will only one of them ? (i have wife and kid - wife is not working)
> 
> 2 ) what is the different with 190 vs 189 in terms of allowance and facility (medicare, centralink, etc)?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Congrats Simple99..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

RPsunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> I have been following this thread since long but was not active. Updating u all as I know waht waiting means. All the best to all of you.
> 
> I had lodged my 190 on 9th nov 13.
> Regards


Congratulations Sunny..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## akshay1229

*2014 189 & 190 Visa Aspirants*

Hello All...

It was first round of invitations.. Many of you have got invitations. This is new thread dedicated to those who is going to apply this year.


Welcome and share your views and idea..

Regards,
Akshay


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I emailed Health Strategies regarding my MHD application which I raised before lodging visa but did not complete Health Tests. I requested them to delete it.
> 
> Got response from them that they have deleted MHD application and cleared my way to go ahead for Medicals with Ref no of visa. Soon I will be arranging the medicals.
> 
> Response -
> 
> *Dear Ratnesh,
> 
> I have deleted your MHD application so no further action is required from you. To complete your medicals please use the HAP ID XXXXXX which is linked to your visa application. If you have any further issues/require any further assistance please contact this helpdesk again.
> 
> Regards,*


Cool! You should be relieved now!


----------



## kingcantona7

hi..have a doubt...for ACS assessment, do we need to show proof for any gap during experience????
i did my masters in between, but planning to assess my bachelors as i have less experience after masters..please suggest


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Panko said:


> Cool! You should be relieved now!


Yep. Will try to complete the medicals this week itself.


----------



## BasCW

RPsunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> I have been following this thread since long but was not active. Updating u all as I know waht waiting means. All the best to all of you.
> 
> I had lodged my 190 on 9th nov 13.
> Regards


Congra:thumb:ts Mate!


----------



## BasCW

Simple99 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I was granted with 189 and follow wordings are mentioned in my grant letter.
> 
> =====================
> Your entitlements to government services
> You may be able to access a range of services offered by the Australian Government such as
> benefits from* Centrelink or Medicare.* The department of Human Services delivers a range of
> social and health-related payments and services. Further information about the range of services
> that may be available to you and your eligibility to access them is available at
> Australian Government Department of Human Services
> 
> =====================
> 
> 1 ). it mentioned * Centrelink or Medicare.* . is that mean i will only one of them ? (i have wife and kid - wife is not working)
> 
> 2 ) what is the different with 190 vs 189 in terms of allowance and facility (medicare, centralink, etc)?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Congrats :thumb:Mate! There is no diff between 189 and 190 in terms of accessing Medicare/Centrelink.


----------



## cyberkidpk

Dear all

Got my 190 grant today
Thanks for all your support and attention
Wish you all a speedy grant
CO never contacted me


----------



## BasCW

cyberkidpk said:


> Dear all
> 
> Got my 190 grant today
> Thanks for all your support and attention
> Wish you all a speedy grant
> CO never contacted me


Congrats :thumb:Mate!


----------



## anthoney

cyberkidpk said:


> Dear all
> 
> Got my 190 grant today
> Thanks for all your support and attention
> Wish you all a speedy grant
> CO never contacted me


Congratulations mate


----------



## anthoney

Simple99 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I was granted with 189 and follow wordings are mentioned in my grant letter.
> 
> =====================
> Your entitlements to government services
> You may be able to access a range of services offered by the Australian Government such as
> benefits from Centrelink or Medicare. The department of Human Services delivers a range of
> social and health-related payments and services. Further information about the range of services
> that may be available to you and your eligibility to access them is available at
> Australian Government Department of Human Services
> 
> =====================
> 
> 1 ). it mentioned Centrelink or Medicare. . is that mean i will only one of them ? (i have wife and kid - wife is not working)
> 
> 2 ) what is the different with 190 vs 189 in terms of allowance and facility (medicare, centralink, etc)?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Congratz mate


----------



## SRS_2013

cyberkidpk said:


> Dear all
> 
> Got my 190 grant today
> Thanks for all your support and attention
> Wish you all a speedy grant
> CO never contacted me


Congrats cyberkidpk 

Hopefully more grants on the way :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sai2Aus

cyberkidpk said:


> Dear all
> 
> Got my 190 grant today
> Thanks for all your support and attention
> Wish you all a speedy grant
> CO never contacted me


Many Congratulations cyberkid.. 

3 grants till now.. very happy for all of you guys..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## bobinv

Congratulations pal.. All the best for your future endeavours.



cyberkidpk said:


> Dear all
> 
> Got my 190 grant today
> Thanks for all your support and attention
> Wish you all a speedy grant
> CO never contacted me


----------



## OZHope

RPsunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> I have been following this thread since long but was not active. Updating u all as I know waht waiting means. All the best to all of you.
> 
> I had lodged my 190 on 9th nov 13.
> Regards


Congratulations RPsunny. Well done


----------



## OZHope

cyberkidpk said:


> Dear all
> 
> Got my 190 grant today
> Thanks for all your support and attention
> Wish you all a speedy grant
> CO never contacted me


Congratulations Cyberkidpk. Great job


----------



## Panko

Getting tired of this waiting now! No action at all! Don't know how you guys manage it!


----------



## Panko

cyberkidpk said:


> Dear all
> 
> Got my 190 grant today
> Thanks for all your support and attention
> Wish you all a speedy grant
> CO never contacted me


Hey Cyberkid! Congrats!!! 
Did you receive the direct grant?


----------



## 0z_dream

I am very depressed cant even concentrate in my project, im thinking abt taking some sick leaves, yesterday i was dying to be today and today no CO allocation  .


Panko said:


> Getting tired of this waiting now! No action at all! Don't know how you guys manage it!


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> I am very depressed cant even concentrate in my project, im thinking abt taking some sick leaves, yesterday i was dying to be today and today no CO allocation  .


I never waited for the week-ends to get over quickly in my life before. I know it's crazy but somehow I wait for Mondays eagerly on week-ends.... but sadly, these Mondays or week-days thereafter, do not bring any good news. (Yet!!!)


----------



## 0z_dream

I think November applications are still in queue, if it is so then we have to wait for another week 


Panko said:


> I never waited for the week-ends to get over quickly in my life before. I know it's crazy but somehow I wait for Mondays eagerly on week-ends.... but sadly, these Mondays or week-days thereafter, do not bring any good news. (Yet!!!)


----------



## prasanth_aus

RPsunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> I have been following this thread since long but was not active. Updating u all as I know waht waiting means. All the best to all of you.
> 
> I had lodged my 190 on 9th nov 13.
> Regards


Congratulations Sunny,,,, All the best..


----------



## Santhosh.15

RPsunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> I have been following this thread since long but was not active. Updating u all as I know waht waiting means. All the best to all of you.
> 
> I had lodged my 190 on 9th nov 13.
> Regards


Congrats mate. Good luck


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> I never waited for the week-ends to get over quickly in my life before. I know it's crazy but somehow I wait for Mondays eagerly on week-ends.... but sadly, these Mondays or week-days thereafter, do not bring any good news. (Yet!!!)


Hey Panko,

Everyone who have applied for Oz PR will be awaiting weekdays.. 

As you know patience is the key to Success.. We have no choice except to be patient .. Just try to concentrate on something else. I have already started to dream about the big move.. Start listing down the things to do and prioritize them. I read and watch videos about Oz.. There are so much to know about centrelink,medicare,schools,renting a place etc.. So do some research in this time as after we get our grants we would feel there is no time left to do all this.. Time will fly very fast after the grant.. Make use of this waiting time .. 

All is said well but i too know waiting kills sometimes :mad2::behindsofa::behindsofa:


----------



## kingcantona7

hi..have a doubt...for ACS assessment, do we need to show proof for any gap during experience????
i did my masters in between, but planning to assess my bachelors as i have less experience after masters..please suggest


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kingcantona7 said:


> hi..have a doubt...for ACS assessment, do we need to show proof for any gap during experience????
> i did my masters in between, but planning to assess my bachelors as i have less experience after masters..please suggest


No need to show any proof for your employment gap or educational gap. Just apply for the work experience and education you would like to claim points for. Submit all documents in connection with them for receiving positive outcome.


----------



## Jango911

RPsunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> I have been following this thread since long but was not active. Updating u all as I know waht waiting means. All the best to all of you.
> 
> I had lodged my 190 on 9th nov 13.
> Regards


Congrats . . .


----------



## 0z_dream

RPsunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> I have been following this thread since long but was not active. Updating u all as I know waht waiting means. All the best to all of you.
> 
> I had lodged my 190 on 9th nov 13.
> Regards


Congrats sunny:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

OZHope said:


> Hi MD,
> 
> Below information is for you  According to point number 6 below, it seems that your wife may be exempt from IELTS.
> 
> *How can I prove I have functional English?*
> 
> To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:
> 
> 1) an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result with an average band score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing). Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing
> 
> 2) a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia that you have functional English
> 
> 3) completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
> 
> 4) completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
> 
> 5) completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English
> 
> 6) completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
> 
> 7) the functional level of the Australian Assessment of Communicative English Skills (ACCESS) test certified by the relevant testing body. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> 
> Source is here: How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> Cheers .


It helps... Thank you!


----------



## 0z_dream

cyberkidpk said:


> Dear all
> 
> Got my 190 grant today
> Thanks for all your support and attention
> Wish you all a speedy grant
> CO never contacted me


Congrats :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Sai2Aus said:


> You need to get a letter from University or college stating the medium for the course was english.
> 
> In my case in my wife's tc it was written medium was english. Still to be safe I got a letter from college.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thank you Sai... I am going to do the same. 

Could you please tell me what are the documents you attached to get the 'Medium of instruction cert'?


----------



## Panko

UPDATING the Nov-Dec-2013 Applicants List:

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
*01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary--


----------



## peanut48

Congrats rpsunny and cyberkidpk!!

Ratnesh, glad that your medicals were resolved. Go ahead with the medicals and front load everything! Goodluck.

So it seems in this forum, Early Nov 2013 190 applications are receiving grants now!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

cyberkidpk said:


> Dear all
> 
> Got my 190 grant today
> Thanks for all your support and attention
> Wish you all a speedy grant
> CO never contacted me


hi cyberkid,

Tens of hundreds of congratulations to you and i hope your transition to aussie will be a hassle-free one and wish you best of luck for your future career in the land of opportunities.










Cheers!


----------



## Santhosh.15

cyberkidpk said:


> Dear all
> 
> Got my 190 grant today
> Thanks for all your support and attention
> Wish you all a speedy grant
> CO never contacted me


Congrats buddy....Good luck on your new journey


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Simple99 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I was granted with 189 and follow wordings are mentioned in my grant letter.
> 
> =====================
> Your entitlements to government services
> You may be able to access a range of services offered by the Australian Government such as
> benefits from* Centrelink or Medicare.* The department of Human Services delivers a range of
> social and health-related payments and services. Further information about the range of services
> that may be available to you and your eligibility to access them is available at
> Australian Government Department of Human Services
> 
> =====================
> 
> 1 ). it mentioned * Centrelink or Medicare.* . is that mean i will only one of them ? (i have wife and kid - wife is not working)
> 
> 2 ) what is the different with 190 vs 189 in terms of allowance and facility (medicare, centralink, etc)?
> 
> Thanks in advance


hi buddy, you did it at the end of the day. Congratulations for your success with visa grant and may your new life in Australia be filled up with full of joy, excitement, fun and satisfaction.










cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Congrats RPSunny and CyberKigpk.... Good Luck!

MD


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I emailed Health Strategies regarding my MHD application which I raised before lodging visa but did not complete Health Tests. I requested them to delete it.
> 
> Got response from them that they have deleted MHD application and cleared my way to go ahead for Medicals with Ref no of visa. Soon I will be arranging the medicals.
> 
> Response -
> 
> *Dear Ratnesh,
> 
> I have deleted your MHD application so no further action is required from you. To complete your medicals please use the HAP ID XXXXXX which is linked to your visa application. If you have any further issues/require any further assistance please contact this helpdesk again.
> 
> Regards,*


hi Ratnesh, here you go. One more hurdle is cleared on your way to visa. I am glad for your buddy and go ahead with your medicals and keep us posted. All the best for your medical examination. Cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

RPsunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> I have been following this thread since long but was not active. Updating u all as I know waht waiting means. All the best to all of you.
> 
> I had lodged my 190 on 9th nov 13.
> Regards


hello Sunny, i am glad that you received your visa grant and for sure, patience pay everyone grately. My best wishes for your upcoming career in Australia. 










Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi Ratnesh, here you go. One more hurdle is cleared on your way to visa. I am glad for your buddy and go ahead with your medicals and keep us posted. All the best for your medical examination. Cheers!


Thanks peanut and sathiya for wishes.


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> I think November applications are still in queue, if it is so then we have to wait for another week


I guess...we should (or may!!!) have been allocated a CO by this time! :confused2:


----------



## mamthakish

Thanks Sirisha [rkn0723], 

Good news is that I received the approval from SA SS today 13th Jan and will be filling the visa application .


----------



## bliss

Sai2Aus said:


> Hey Panko,
> 
> Everyone who have applied for Oz PR will be awaiting weekdays..
> 
> As you know patience is the key to Success.. We have no choice except to be patient .. Just try to concentrate on something else. I have already started to dream about the big move.. Start listing down the things to do and prioritize them. I read and watch videos about Oz.. There are so much to know about centrelink,medicare,schools,renting a place etc.. So do some research in this time as after we get our grants we would feel there is no time left to do all this.. Time will fly very fast after the grant.. Make use of this waiting time ..
> 
> All is said well but i too know waiting kills sometimes :mad2::behindsofa::behindsofa:


That's so true !


----------



## vinayapte11

*Keep your cool*



0z_dream said:


> I am very depressed cant even concentrate in my project, im thinking abt taking some sick leaves, yesterday i was dying to be today and today no CO allocation  .


I understand your situation man. Same here. Even I am not able to concenrtrate on my work. However, if you sit at home your will waste valuable leave as well as get all the more frustrated.
In office you will atleast keep your mind occupied.
So I would advise you not to take sick leave unless necessary.

I did it in December and it did not help.   

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## 0z_dream

Thanks vinay, i m trying to be busy with u guys here in this forum , i have started looking for rent and flight , may be im crazy to look for all this before the grant


vinayapte11 said:


> I understand your situation man. Same here. Even I am not able to concenrtrate on my work. However, if you sit at home your will waste valuable leave as well as get all the more frustrated.
> In office you will atleast keep your mind occupied.
> So I would advise you not to take sick leave unless necessary.
> 
> I did it in December and it did not help.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*same here re!!*



0z_dream said:


> Thanks vinay, i m trying to be busy with u guys here in this forum , i have started looking for rent and flight , may be im crazy to look for all this before the grant


Same here man....In my case the sad part is my CO got allocated on 6th Dec. My docs were ready on 15th Dec. I even sent to my agent,. But he uploaded only on 1st Jan. So all my wait in December has gone waste. 
Getting crazy.:juggle::juggle:

Just like you I look out for flights and informative videos on Australia.

Thank to expat forum I am able to bring down the frustration levels by sharing with you guyz..

All the best!!


----------



## sunilnanda

Got my 189 grant today..!!!:drum::dance::whoo:

Thanks for all your support and attention.

Wish you all a speedy grant!

*HAPPY LOHRI !!!*:rockon:


----------



## 0z_dream

Dont worry my friend your grant will come this week for sure.


vinayapte11 said:


> Same here man....In my case the sad part is my CO got allocated on 6th Dec. My docs were ready on 15th Dec. I even sent to my agent,. But he uploaded only on 1st Jan. So all my wait in December has gone waste.
> Getting crazy.:juggle::juggle:
> 
> Just like you I look out for flights and informative videos on Australia.
> 
> Thank to expat forum I am able to bring down the frustration levels by sharing with you guyz..
> 
> All the best!!


----------



## bliss

sunilnanda said:


> Got my 189 grant today..!!!:drum::dance::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all your support and attention.
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant!
> 
> *HAPPY LOHRI !!!*:rockon:


Congrats !!!


----------



## 0z_dream

congrats sunil :cheer2::cheer2:


sunilnanda said:


> Got my 189 grant today..!!!:drum::dance::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all your support and attention.
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant!
> 
> *HAPPY LOHRI !!!*:rockon:


----------



## msohaibkhan

AusLover2013 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Im planning to call DIBP to check the status of my application. The normal phone call from airtel or any other service provider seems to look costly considering the waiting time to be about 30 minutes. Can anybody tell me if there is any other comparatively cheap way to call DIBP ?


Goto 12voip.com and get the 10 Euros package. You will be given 60 or 90 days free calls to Australian landline numbers.


----------



## Panko

Adding details of RPSunny to the Nov-Dec-2013 Applicants List. Today appears to be the day of 190 grants! 
Also adding sunilnanda

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------_
*28/11/13------sunilnanda--------CO: 17/12/13----Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
*01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary--


----------



## msohaibkhan

RPsunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> I have been following this thread since long but was not active. Updating u all as I know waht waiting means. All the best to all of you.
> 
> I had lodged my 190 on 9th nov 13.
> Regards





sunilnanda said:


> Got my 189 grant today..!!!:drum::dance::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all your support and attention.
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant!
> 
> *HAPPY LOHRI !!!*:rockon:


Congrats to RPSunny and Sunilnanda


----------



## 0z_dream

sunilnanda said:


> Got my 189 grant today..!!!:drum::dance::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all your support and attention.
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant!
> 
> *HAPPY LOHRI !!!*:rockon:


Sunil who is ur co ( just initial pls) and team pls


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hearty congrats.*



sunilnanda said:


> Got my 189 grant today..!!!:drum::dance::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all your support and attention.
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant!
> 
> *HAPPY LOHRI !!!*:rockon:



Hearty Congratulations man!!
Enjoy the day!!!!

All the best for a great future!!


----------



## sunilnanda

0z_dream said:


> Sunil who is ur co ( just initial pls) and team pls


Team 2 Adelaide (RF)


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sunilnanda said:


> Got my 189 grant today..!!!:drum::dance::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all your support and attention.
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant!
> 
> *HAPPY LOHRI !!!*:rockon:


Sunil, What a perfect gift for your perfect celebration that is makar sangarandhi! Enjoy well with your family, friends and relatives. Congratulations for your success and i wish your future will be a fruitful one in Australia.










Best wishes

Sathiya


----------



## nadh1981

Panko said:


> Getting tired of this waiting now! No action at all! Don't know how you guys manage it!


in same situation  really excited...


----------



## Panko

sunilnanda said:


> Got my 189 grant today..!!!:drum::dance::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all your support and attention.
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant!
> 
> *HAPPY LOHRI !!!*:rockon:


Congrats Sunil!


----------



## Genie8

RPsunny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the 190 grant today.
> I have been following this thread since long but was not active. Updating u all as I know waht waiting means. All the best to all of you.
> 
> I had lodged my 190 on 9th nov 13.
> Regards


Congrats Sunny! Great news


----------



## Jango911

Congarts to all for their Grants !!!


----------



## Panko

nadh1981 said:


> in same situation  really excited...


 I am very excited every morning when I sync the e-mails. 
Then it evaporates by afternoon and gloomy feeling starts to overcome. 
Then, in the evening, I again start feeling the excitement in anticipation of better tomorrow morning!


----------



## GSingh08

Hi Rp,

When did u start ur process initially from Vetassess application submittion.

BTW congratulation,may god bless u a successful career and life in OZ. Keep in touch budy


----------



## singhda

Time to update my Signature guys!!!
I got the grant today


----------



## SNCJ

Hi Seniors,

I have got an invite today for EoI submitted with 65 points.

Can somebody please guide me with further steps?

Also, I understand for filing visa, medicals and PCC is required. I have a few questions related to it.

1. My wife is currently expecting and due in March. So, she will not be able to undergo the medicals. My invite is valid till 14th March. So I need to apply for Visa before that. In such a case how do I proceed further?

2. Secondly, how do I include the baby in the application after the baby is born?

3. For the PCC, I understand it is required from each country where you have spent more than 12 months. Are these 12 months continuous periods of stay? Like if someone has stayed outside India for more than 12 months over a period of 2 years but not continuously, is the PCC still required?

4. Is the PCC required for spouse as well if she has stayed outside India from that country? I am not claiming Spouse points in my application.

Can somebody please help me here?

Thanks!
SNCJ


----------



## Timur

Yupiiiiii! Grant Grant Grant!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Have received my golden male today a few hours ago!!! 

It was really nerves and health wrecking experience, the wait was sometimes untolerable  but at the end it paid off!!!

My CO has never asked me anything because I believe I've done a good job and uploaded every paper I had in my hands ))))) So I would call it a direct grant if I have not bothered my CO with emails enquiries 


For those guys waiting a bit longer than others - I know how it feels seeing grants on this forum for applicants applied later than you, but what I learned - there are no two cases alike and no good to compare yourself with others. Just bear in your mind - You Will Get It Sooner Or Later! 

Cheers everyone and good luck!!!


----------



## SNCJ

Hi Seniors,

I have got an invite today for EoI submitted with 65 points.

Can somebody please guide me with further steps?

Also, I understand for filing visa, medicals and PCC is required. I have a few questions related to it.

1. My wife is currently expecting and due in March. So, she will not be able to undergo the medicals. My invite is valid till 14th March. So I need to apply for Visa before that. In such a case how do I proceed further?

2. Secondly, how do I include the baby in the application after the baby is born?

3. For the PCC, I understand it is required from each country where you have spent more than 12 months. Are these 12 months continuous periods of stay? Like if someone has stayed outside India for more than 12 months over a period of 2 years but not continuously, is the PCC still required?

4. Is the PCC required for spouse as well if she has stayed outside India from that country? I am not claiming Spouse points in my application.

Can somebody please help me here?

Thanks!
SNCJ


----------



## theStig

top the thread up


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Timur said:


> Yupiiiiii! Grant Grant Grant!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Have received my golden male today a few hours ago!!!
> 
> It was really nerve and health wrecking experience, the wait was sometimes untolerable  but at the end it paid off!!!
> 
> My CO has never asked me anything because I believe I've done a good job and uploaded every paper I had in my hands ))))) So I would call it a direct grant if I have not bothered my CO with emails enquiries
> 
> 
> For those guys waiting a bit longer than others - I know how it feels seeing grants on this forum for applicants applied later than you, but what I learned - there are no two cases alike and no good not compare yourself with others. Just bear in your mind - You Will Get It Sooner Or Later!
> 
> Cheers everyone and good luck!!!


Congrats Timur!
Regards,


----------



## nadh1981

SAMD_Oz said:


> Thank you Ozhope, for your quick response.
> 
> The proof of english skill (Functional English) may be in the form of certificate from the institution stating that the medium of instruction is 'English' or Does she need a IELTS - Test Report Form?
> 
> MD


Your souse does not have to go through IELTS if she has certificate from her college as long as she is secondary applicant.


----------



## Waqarali20005

singhda said:


> Time to update my Signature guys!!!
> I got the grant today


Congrats!!


----------



## nadh1981

0z_dream said:


> Thanks vinay, i m trying to be busy with u guys here in this forum , i have started looking for rent and flight , may be im crazy to look for all this before the grant


same here... could not really concentrate on any work... first thing I do after I wake-up is to check my mails on my tab and then anything else. What I do all time, is explore as much as I can on Youtube & Google maps (street view) to virtually feel the place and go through expatforum.


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats :cheer2::cheer2:


singhda said:


> Time to update my Signature guys!!!
> I got the grant today


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats :cheer2::cheer2:


Timur said:


> Yupiiiiii! Grant Grant Grant!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Have received my golden male today a few hours ago!!!
> 
> It was really nerves and health wrecking experience, the wait was sometimes untolerable  but at the end it paid off!!!
> 
> My CO has never asked me anything because I believe I've done a good job and uploaded every paper I had in my hands ))))) So I would call it a direct grant if I have not bothered my CO with emails enquiries
> 
> 
> For those guys waiting a bit longer than others - I know how it feels seeing grants on this forum for applicants applied later than you, but what I learned - there are no two cases alike and no good to compare yourself with others. Just bear in your mind - You Will Get It Sooner Or Later!
> 
> Cheers everyone and good luck!!!


----------



## Panko

Today seems to be amazing day in this forum....so many grants! Wow!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Congrats to all members who received Grant today. lot of activity today in DIBP


----------



## Vikkki

SNCJ said:


> 3. For the PCC, I understand it is required from each country where you have spent more than 12 months. Are these 12 months continuous periods of stay? Like if someone has stayed outside India for more than 12 months over a period of 2 years but not continuously, is the PCC still required?


Not continuous. Cumulative. You need it if you have stayed there for a cumulative period of 12 months.



> 4. Is the PCC required for spouse as well if she has stayed outside India from that country? I am not claiming Spouse points in my application.


Yes.


----------



## nadh1981

SNCJ said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have got an invite today for EoI submitted with 65 points.
> 
> Can somebody please guide me with further steps?
> 
> Also, I understand for filing visa, medicals and PCC is required. I have a few questions related to it.
> 
> 1. My wife is currently expecting and due in March. So, she will not be able to undergo the medicals. My invite is valid till 14th March. So I need to apply for Visa before that. In such a case how do I proceed further?
> 
> 2. Secondly, how do I include the baby in the application after the baby is born?
> 
> 3. For the PCC, I understand it is required from each country where you have spent more than 12 months. Are these 12 months continuous periods of stay? Like if someone has stayed outside India for more than 12 months over a period of 2 years but not continuously, is the PCC still required?
> 
> 4. Is the PCC required for spouse as well if she has stayed outside India from that country? I am not claiming Spouse points in my application.
> 
> Can somebody please help me here?
> 
> Thanks!
> SNCJ


May not be accurate, but from what I realized:

1. You would have sufficient time after applying for Visa to furnish all the documents. You should still contact a Immigration Medicine center to check if your wife can still go through medical tests. I realize that you are worried about the scan which is not good for the baby. But they use some shields to protect baby from x-rays. It is only chest that would be x-rayed. Check with some immigration medicine center and if you are convinced that it is safe, I would suggest you launch your application. Otherwise you can wait till first week of March and launch the application. You still have the validity. I did not see a target date to attach supporting documents after applying for Visa.

2. You would be filling in a form which lets you include your child and you would mention the same in Form 80 for yourself and your wife. May be you should apply for you child's passport before you apply for Visa.

3. PCC is required of you have stayed in a country for a 12 month period. I don't think it would be required in your case. However, you can still wait for CO to ask for it. If he doesn't require it you wouldn't have to apply for it.

4. PCC is required for dependent applicants as well. However, you would have to launch Visa before you apply for PCC. Some officers at Passport office ask for Visa acknowledgment.


----------



## nadh1981

gsukumar27 said:


> I need some urgent information..today i went to file my visa application for 190 but got to know some bad news.
> I got my assessment cleared on Nov 9th 2012 due to less score in Ielts was not able to continue process immediately and later last year i was able to clear it and finally got the invitation. But got to know that Immigration department is deducting a 4yrs exp from overall exp for NON-IT background and 2yrs from overall exp from IT background this was the new rule which they are following from last 3 months it seems. And i got my exp full counted which is 4yrs 2 months..if i file my visa and later if they deducted any exp from my overall as per new rules then there would a chance of my visa getting rejected or refused.....am in big dilemma whether to file or not my visa....if you have any idea of what can be done...


I have gone through similar query where in the person is asked to get his skills re-assessed by ACS. It is his CO that has asked him to do so. I am not sure if your visa gets rejected for this but it should do fine as long as you have enough points.


----------



## Varun Anand

Hello all,pla let me know at which number to call for the status update.As I m thru agent,agent says I have not been assigned CO yet.I filed on 23rd Oct-13.my all docs says received except 2 docs which says required.My agent has submitted both docs very same day of requirement ie 9th Dec,but till date status shows required.I am confused whther J have been assigned CO or not.It would be allmost 3 months nd I m still waiting.

Seniors pls guide what to do.....


----------



## anthoney

singhda said:


> Time to update my Signature guys!!!
> I got the grant today


Congratulations mate


----------



## anthoney

Timur said:


> Yupiiiiii! Grant Grant Grant!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Have received my golden male today a few hours ago!!!
> 
> It was really nerves and health wrecking experience, the wait was sometimes untolerable  but at the end it paid off!!!
> 
> My CO has never asked me anything because I believe I've done a good job and uploaded every paper I had in my hands ))))) So I would call it a direct grant if I have not bothered my CO with emails enquiries
> 
> For those guys waiting a bit longer than others - I know how it feels seeing grants on this forum for applicants applied later than you, but what I learned - there are no two cases alike and no good to compare yourself with others. Just bear in your mind - You Will Get It Sooner Or Later!
> 
> Cheers everyone and good luck!!!


Many congratulations mate  wish you all success in life


----------



## murali2610

Hi All,

Got my 190 visa approved today. Took little more than 3 months.


----------



## anthoney

murali2610 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my 190 visa approved today. Took little more than 3 months.


Congrats mate  All the best


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Congrats Singhda, Sunil, Murali and Timur...!!!

Good Luck guys


----------



## anthoney

Wow !!!! CO's are showering with many grants today. .. Awesome  Hope we all get speedy grants....


----------



## Genie8

sunilnanda said:


> Got my 189 grant today..!!!:drum::dance::whoo:
> 
> Thanks for all your support and attention.
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant!
> 
> *HAPPY LOHRI !!!*:rockon:


Congrats mate!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

singhda said:


> Time to update my Signature guys!!!
> I got the grant today


hi sighda, glad that you received your grant. Congratulations for your grand accomplishment of visa which is otherwise called ticket to heaven (Australia). Wish you best of luck for your future career prospects.










Regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Timur said:


> Yupiiiiii! Grant Grant Grant!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Have received my golden male today a few hours ago!!!
> 
> It was really nerves and health wrecking experience, the wait was sometimes untolerable  but at the end it paid off!!!
> 
> My CO has never asked me anything because I believe I've done a good job and uploaded every paper I had in my hands ))))) So I would call it a direct grant if I have not bothered my CO with emails enquiries
> 
> 
> For those guys waiting a bit longer than others - I know how it feels seeing grants on this forum for applicants applied later than you, but what I learned - there are no two cases alike and no good to compare yourself with others. Just bear in your mind - You Will Get It Sooner Or Later!
> 
> Cheers everyone and good luck!!!


hi buddy, congratulations and you actually deserved it. My best wishes for your future career in Australia.










Cheers!


----------



## Genie8

Timur said:


> Yupiiiiii! Grant Grant Grant!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Have received my golden male today a few hours ago!!!
> 
> It was really nerves and health wrecking experience, the wait was sometimes untolerable  but at the end it paid off!!!
> 
> My CO has never asked me anything because I believe I've done a good job and uploaded every paper I had in my hands ))))) So I would call it a direct grant if I have not bothered my CO with emails enquiries
> 
> 
> For those guys waiting a bit longer than others - I know how it feels seeing grants on this forum for applicants applied later than you, but what I learned - there are no two cases alike and no good to compare yourself with others. Just bear in your mind - You Will Get It Sooner Or Later!
> 
> Cheers everyone and good luck!!!


Great news! time to party! :yo::tea:


----------



## 0z_dream

Sathya,
I need this chocolate when i get my grant


sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sighda, glad that you received your grant. Congratulations for your grand accomplishment of visa which is otherwise called ticket to heaven (Australia). Wish you best of luck for your future career prospects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


----------



## coolbuddy2013

Hi All,

I got a grant today from Team 8 ADELAIDE. CO initial was RF. It took around 4 months.

I will write a separate post detailing my timeline.

Thanks all. Wish you all get your grant soon.

Regards,
Coolbuddy.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a grant today from Team 8 ADELAIDE. CO initial was RF. It took around 4 months.
> 
> I will write a separate post detailing my timeline.
> 
> Thanks all. Wish you all get your grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Coolbuddy.


Congrats. . lot of grants today man .. .


----------



## Panko

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a grant today from Team 8 ADELAIDE. CO initial was RF. It took around 4 months.
> 
> I will write a separate post detailing my timeline.
> 
> Thanks all. Wish you all get your grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Coolbuddy.


Congrats buddy!!!! It's raining grants today!!! 
lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Genie8

singhda said:


> Time to update my Signature guys!!!
> I got the grant today


Congrats Singhda! :clap2::bounce:


----------



## vinayapte11

*Agree with you.*



nadh1981 said:


> same here... could not really concentrate on any work... first thing I do after I wake-up is to check my mails on my tab and then anything else. What I do all time, is explore as much as I can on Youtube & Google maps (street view) to virtually feel the place and go through expatforum.


Cool...same here...even I love watching the street 360 degree view on maps.


----------



## Genie8

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a grant today from Team 8 ADELAIDE. CO initial was RF. It took around 4 months.
> 
> I will write a separate post detailing my timeline.
> 
> Thanks all. Wish you all get your grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Coolbuddy.


Holy guacamole! It's raining grants today! :becky:
Congrats! Let the good times roll :roll:


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a grant today from Team 8 ADELAIDE. CO initial was RF. It took around 4 months.
> 
> I will write a separate post detailing my timeline.
> 
> Thanks all. Wish you all get your grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Coolbuddy.


----------



## Natswray

*Direct Grant*

Direct grant today - so happy! 7 weeks since applying 😃


----------



## Genie8

murali2610 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my 190 visa approved today. Took little more than 3 months.


It's been so many grants today that i'm finding it hard to keep the count.. 

Congrats Murali! :thumb::yo:


----------



## Genie8

Natswray said:


> Direct grant today - so happy! 7 weeks since applying 😃


Wow! Yet another grant today! Are COs busy clearing the backlog or what! 

Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Please share your co initial and team


Natswray said:


> Direct grant today - so happy! 7 weeks since applying 😃


----------



## sathiyaseelan

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a grant today from Team 8 ADELAIDE. CO initial was RF. It took around 4 months.
> 
> I will write a separate post detailing my timeline.
> 
> Thanks all. Wish you all get your grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Coolbuddy.


hi cool buddy, hope you ae now cool, buddy. Congratulations for receiving a perfect occasional gift. So, now, candidates have been showering in the rain of visa grants, i am glad of. i wish you good luck with your upcoming career move to Australia.










Enjoy well and party hard..


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats murali :cheer2::cheer2:
Please share your co initial and team


murali2610 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my 190 visa approved today. Took little more than 3 months.


----------



## Panko

Updating details of singhda:
Also adding Natswray. 

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------_
*28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
*01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary--


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Natswray said:


> Direct grant today - so happy! 7 weeks since applying 😃


hi natswray, congratulations for your success with visa grant and i wish you all the best for your future endeavors. Now, the wait is over for many candidates and i hope others will get their visa grants very soon.










Warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## vinayapte11

Mera number kab aayega...:juggle::confused2:

:Cry:


----------



## Panko

Natswray said:


> Direct grant today - so happy! 7 weeks since applying 😃


Heartiest congratulations!!!!


----------



## it_engg

So nice to see so many grants today.Case officers are back with a bang after holidays. Congrats guys!!!!


----------



## msohaibkhan

Timur said:


> Yupiiiiii! Grant Grant Grant!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Have received my golden male today a few hours ago!!!
> 
> It was really nerves and health wrecking experience, the wait was sometimes untolerable  but at the end it paid off!!!
> 
> My CO has never asked me anything because I believe I've done a good job and uploaded every paper I had in my hands ))))) So I would call it a direct grant if I have not bothered my CO with emails enquiries
> 
> 
> For those guys waiting a bit longer than others - I know how it feels seeing grants on this forum for applicants applied later than you, but what I learned - there are no two cases alike and no good to compare yourself with others. Just bear in your mind - You Will Get It Sooner Or Later!
> 
> Cheers everyone and good luck!!!





murali2610 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my 190 visa approved today. Took little more than 3 months.





coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a grant today from Team 8 ADELAIDE. CO initial was RF. It took around 4 months.
> 
> I will write a separate post detailing my timeline.
> 
> Thanks all. Wish you all get your grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Coolbuddy.





Natswray said:


> Direct grant today - so happy! 7 weeks since applying 😃


Its the raining of grants today. Congrats to all the grantees


----------



## anthoney

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a grant today from Team 8 ADELAIDE. CO initial was RF. It took around 4 months.
> 
> I will write a separate post detailing my timeline.
> 
> Thanks all. Wish you all get your grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Coolbuddy.


Congrats buddy  All the best


----------



## anthoney

Natswray said:


> Direct grant today - so happy! 7 weeks since applying ?de03


Great news  Congratulations mate


----------



## mohit2903

Many congratulations to all who received their grants today...Cheers!


----------



## Jas1481

Dear all,

Pls. add me. Jas1481. Visa lodged 4.12.2013

Thanks all.


0z_dream said:


> Updated: Added Jellybean17 and jeevan00
> 
> *NOVEMBER -DECEMBER APPLICANTS *
> visa lodge 04/11/13--------aur33n ---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 05/11/13--------Manju-----------Subclass 190----------------------------------Case officer 08/01/2014
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------vinayapte11-----Subclass 189----------------------------------Case officer 06/12/2013
> Visa lodge 08/11/13--------saghirq---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> *Visa lodge 09/11/13--------samkalu---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 04/11/13---------Case officer 03/12/2013---GRANT 08/01/2014
> visa lodge 12/11/13--------Sathiya---------Subclass 189--------EOI invite 21/10/13-------Case officer 27/11/2013---GRANT 31/12/2013*
> Visa lodge 12/11/13--------rrag -----------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 05/08/13---------
> Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------Zaxter---------Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 24/09/13--------
> Visa Lodge 12/11/13-------jeevan00------Subclass 190----------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 13/11/13--------anhalim---------Subclass 189----------------------------------CO assigned 16/12/2013
> visa lodge 14/11/13--------cooloz82--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 21/11/13--------Rathesh---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 23/11/13--------PkBlr---------------------------------------------------------CO assigned 04/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 25/11/13--------mohit2903-------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13---------CO assigned 11/12/2013
> Visa Lodge 01/12/13--------ali.sajid ------Suclass 190---------EOI 20/11/2013------------
> Visa Lodge 02/12/13--------Vamshi4happy----Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 04/12/13--------rahulreshu------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 18/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 04/12/13--------jfmiti----------Suclass 190---------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------2013------------Suclass 189---------EOI Date 11/11/13-------------
> Visa Lodge 05/12/13--------Panko-----------Subclass 189----------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 06/12/13--------jayptl----------Subclass 489--------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 06/12/13--------Jellybean17---Subclass 190 --------------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 11/12/13 -------IAA81 ----------Subclass 190 -------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------0z_dream--------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 4/11/13--------------
> Visa lodge 12/12/13--------Varun anand-----Subclass 189--------------------------------------
> Visa lodge 14/12/13--------sumdur ---------Subclass 189--------EOI Date 17/7/13--------------
> Visa lodge 16/12/13--------BlackBelt---------------------------EOI Date 3/12/13--------------
> Visa Lodge 16/12/13 -------SAMD_Oz --------Subclass 190 -------EOI Date 11/10/13 --------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------Peanut48--------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------ratnesh.nagori--Subclass 190--------EOI Invite 26/11/2013-----
> Visa Lodge 18/12/13--------yangxh7---------Subclass 190----------------------------------
> Visa lodge 19/12/13--------Sai2Aus --------Subclass 190--------EOI Date 11/1213--------------
> 
> 
> I hope this is the latest list


----------



## 0z_dream

what is ur subclass (189,190,49)?



Jas1481 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Pls. add me. Jas1481. Visa lodged 4.12.2013
> 
> Thanks all.


----------



## SNCJ

nadh1981 said:


> May not be accurate, but from what I realized:
> 
> 1. You would have sufficient time after applying for Visa to furnish all the documents. You should still contact a Immigration Medicine center to check if your wife can still go through medical tests. I realize that you are worried about the scan which is not good for the baby. But they use some shields to protect baby from x-rays. It is only chest that would be x-rayed. Check with some immigration medicine center and if you are convinced that it is safe, I would suggest you launch your application. Otherwise you can wait till first week of March and launch the application. You still have the validity. I did not see a target date to attach supporting documents after applying for Visa.
> 
> 2. You would be filling in a form which lets you include your child and you would mention the same in Form 80 for yourself and your wife. May be you should apply for you child's passport before you apply for Visa.
> 
> 3. PCC is required of you have stayed in a country for a 12 month period. I don't think it would be required in your case. However, you can still wait for CO to ask for it. If he doesn't require it you wouldn't have to apply for it.
> 
> 4. PCC is required for dependent applicants as well. However, you would have to launch Visa before you apply for PCC. Some officers at Passport office ask for Visa acknowledgment.


Thankyou so much for your reply!

So I should go ahead and apply visa and then submit the documents later once my baby is born? Once you apply for visa there is no deadline to submit the documents?


----------



## Jas1481

0z_dream said:


> what is ur subclass (189,190,49)?


hey its 189


----------



## peanut48

Oh what a joyous day this Monday is! So many grants for fellow expats...congratulations all...gives us immense hope knowing that CO's are back in form...


----------



## 0z_dream

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------_
*28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
*01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary--




Jas1481 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Pls. add me. Jas1481. Visa lodged 4.12.2013
> 
> Thanks all.


----------



## 0z_dream

I think today no CO allocation


----------



## Luqman

SNCJ said:


> Thankyou so much for your reply!
> 
> So I should go ahead and apply visa and then submit the documents later once my baby is born? Once you apply for visa there is no deadline to submit the documents?



If a baby is expected within one or two month, its always better to lodge visa application before baby is born whether it is 190 or 189, you will save 880$ if born after visa is lodged. New born fee is 0$ . You also save time that way.


----------



## 2013

They are just clearing up their inboxes for Nov'13 and old files. 
Still no signs for Dec'13 applicants.


----------



## 0z_dream

Yea true, but this waiting is really hard


2013 said:


> They are just clearing up their in boxes for Nov'13 and old files.
> Still no signs for Dec'13 applicants.


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> Yea true, but this waiting is really hard


At this pace, CO's will be allocated by Jan'14 end and grants in Mar'14


----------



## 0z_dream

:Cry::Cry:


2013 said:


> At this pace, CO's will be allocated by Jan'14 end and grants in Mar'14


----------



## Panko

peanut48 said:


> Oh what a joyous day this Monday is! So many grants for fellow expats...congratulations all...gives us immense hope knowing that CO's are back in form...


 So, you need not email them now!


----------



## 0z_dream

i am very tensed because my 1st job (10 months) was paid in case, don't know whether co would raise any issues.
Any guys here in such case got grant ?


2013 said:


> At this pace, CO's will be allocated by Jan'14 end and grants in Mar'14


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> At this pace, CO's will be allocated by Jan'14 end and grants in Mar'14


Did you type M a r c h??????
Now that is tooooooooo looongggg! :confused2::boxing:


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> i am very tensed because my 1st job (10 months) was paid in case, don't know whether co would raise any issues.
> Any guys here in such case got grant ?


Have you uploaded salary slips and/or employer letter mentioning your salary?


----------



## 0z_dream

At least he said march not April 


Panko said:


> Did you type M a r c h??????
> Now that is tooooooooo looongggg! :confused2::boxing:


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> At least he said march not April


Then I may need to go to Himalayas for meditation!


----------



## 0z_dream

document i uploaded are;
1. Detailed exp letter in their letter head with Salary, Job duties and date of employment.
2. Job offer letter which is given i their letter head along with translation to English (i am working in Kuwait so job offer letter is in Arabic)



Panko said:


> Have you uploaded salary slips and/or employer letter mentioning your salary?


----------



## 0z_dream

Or we can have a mental unit for forum member like us 


Panko said:


> Then I may need to go to Himalayas for meditation!


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> document i uploaded are;
> 1. Detailed exp letter in their letter head with Salary, Job duties and date of employment.
> 2. Job offer letter which is given i their letter head along with translation to English (i am working in Kuwait so job offer letter is in Arabic)


Then you need not worry. One of my friends had similar case for his first job. He had only uploaded experience letter from the employer and it was sufficient.


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> At least he said march not April




Yeah..!!


----------



## 0z_dream

wow that's a big big relief to be my friend.
I am not worried about verification , but don't know how my previous employer going to talk to them in English:eyebrows::eyebrows: he hardly speaks English but very good person, I myself used to communicate with him half English and half by showing bharathnatyam :bowl::bowl::bowl:



Panko said:


> Then you need not worry. One of my friends had similar case for his first job. He had only uploaded experience letter from the employer and it was sufficient.


----------



## peanut48

Panko said:


> So, you need not email them now!


I already emailed them last week....but no response yet....


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> Yeah..!!


Looking at the timelines (and considering the Christmas break): The most optimistic estimate for Dec-13 applicants could be the Second Week of February.

And here we are...already tired in the second week of January!!! :nerd:


----------



## Panko

peanut48 said:


> I already emailed them last week....but no response yet....


  May be this is the response then!


----------



## vinayapte11

Panko said:


> Looking at the timelines (and considering the Christmas break): The most optimistic estimate for Dec-13 applicants could be the Second Week of February.
> 
> And here we are...already tired in the second week of January!!! :nerd:


Mine is November first week panko. with co allocation on 6th Dec. I submitted docs exactly near about 28 days. when you think my CO will reconsider my application?

When will he relook at it???  

How long will I have to wait???


----------



## 0z_dream

Hey cant you just try to talk to your co, just as in general to make it sure docs has received or not and your status?


vinayapte11 said:


> Mine is November first week panko. with co allocation on 6th Dec. I submitted docs exactly near about 28 days. when you think my CO will reconsider my application?
> 
> When will he relook at it???
> 
> How long will I have to wait???


----------



## Panko

vinayapte11 said:


> Mine is November first week panko. with co allocation on 6th Dec. I submitted docs exactly near about 28 days. when you think my CO will reconsider my application?
> 
> When will he relook at it???
> 
> How long will I have to wait???


May be your CO was on long break! Considering today he is back from holidays, you may receive your grant very soon!!! (most probably this week) 

You have waited too long and deserve this well earned respite!


----------



## vinayapte11

*thanks oz dream*



0z_dream said:


> Hey cant you just try to talk to your co, just as in general to make it sure docs has received or not and your status?


Thanks for the suggestion Oz dream. I will do that next week. Planning to wait till this weekend.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

Panko said:


> May be your CO was on long break! Considering today he is back from holidays, you may receive your grant very soon!!! (most probably this week)
> 
> You have waited too long and deserve this well earned respite!


Thanks a lot for your reply panko.
My agent (based on his experience) has said CO will get back in 2-3 weeks. 3 weekes get over next monday.

Hoping for the best this week.
:fingerscrossed:
Regards,
Vinay


----------



## hashtagPR

submitted visa app on 27th nov but got the ack on 2nd dec!
Wondering if i fall under the Nov or Dec applicants


----------



## 0z_dream

Yea just give him a week time more , u ll get it this week 


vinayapte11 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Oz dream. I will do that next week. Planning to wait till this weekend.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


----------



## Panko

hashtagPR said:


> submitted visa app on 27th nov but got the ack on 2nd dec!
> Wondering if i fall under the Nov or Dec applicants


Nov Applicant OR Dec Applicant??? :confused2:
It doesn't really matter!!! The thing that matters is that we all are 'waiting applicants'.

Let's join the pool of applicants from Nov-Dec, help each other and hope for quick grants!!!


----------



## hashtagPR

true!
but even a day matters here i see, just hoping for a quick grant


----------



## 0z_dream

i think it is from the date of lodged, but better think from ack date because only from ack date we have a file no. .



hashtagPR said:


> true!
> but even a day matters here i see, just hoping for a quick grant


----------



## Sai2Aus

SAMD_Oz said:


> Thank you Sai... I am going to do the same.
> 
> Could you please tell me what are the documents you attached to get the 'Medium of instruction cert'?


Hi sam, In my case my wife went to her college with degree certificate and transcripts. with that she was given the letter in college letterhead and principal has signed it..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Panko

hashtagPR said:


> true!
> but even a day matters here i see, just hoping for a quick grant


In technical terms, you are still a November applicant! 
Have you applied for 189 or 190? Have you been assigned/contacted by CO? Are you done with PCC & Medicals?


----------



## hashtagPR

Panko said:


> In technical terms, you are still a November applicant!
> Have you applied for 189 or 190? Have you been assigned/contacted by CO? Are you done with PCC & Medicals?



Nov i hope!:fingerscrossed:
No contact from CO
Updated signature with all details


----------



## Panko

hashtagPR said:


> Nov i hope!:fingerscrossed:
> No contact from CO
> Updated signature with all details


Got it! You are already on the Nov-Dec list!


----------



## Sai2Aus

sunilnanda said:


> Team 2 Adelaide (RF)





singhda said:


> Time to update my Signature guys!!!
> I got the grant today





Timur said:


> Yupiiiiii! Grant Grant Grant!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Have received my golden male today a few hours ago!!!
> 
> It was really nerves and health wrecking experience, the wait was sometimes untolerable  but at the end it paid off!!!
> 
> My CO has never asked me anything because I believe I've done a good job and uploaded every paper I had in my hands ))))) So I would call it a direct grant if I have not bothered my CO with emails enquiries
> 
> 
> For those guys waiting a bit longer than others - I know how it feels seeing grants on this forum for applicants applied later than you, but what I learned - there are no two cases alike and no good to compare yourself with others. Just bear in your mind - You Will Get It Sooner Or Later!
> 
> Cheers everyone and good luck!!!





murali2610 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my 190 visa approved today. Took little more than 3 months.





coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a grant today from Team 8 ADELAIDE. CO initial was RF. It took around 4 months.
> 
> I will write a separate post detailing my timeline.
> 
> Thanks all. Wish you all get your grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Coolbuddy.


Congratulations to everyone who got their grants.. Hope the CO's continue this great work every day and shower all the nov dec applicants with the golden mail.. :second::second:


----------



## maddy84

*Received my Grant!!!*

Hey all,
I have received my Grant today :second: :rockon::lalala:eace::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
This has been a memorable journey for me and finally the hard work has been paid off, Wish you all a Good luck with your Grants :grouphug:


----------



## Sai2Aus

So finally done with my medicals.. It was very quick i would say. Just 1 1/2 hrs for the whole family.. I was told it would take 4-5days for the clinic to upload the results..Will it take so much time usually? 

All done from my side. Praying that mine and my family meds are cleared.. :fingerscrossed:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## Chana

Guys,

Im allocated to Brisbane team 33, CO asked me to provide evidence of marriage (certificate already sent). + She asked us to go for the medicals. What kind of evidence you suggest to send for our relationship.

Visa Lodged on 18/11/2013.


----------



## Sai2Aus

maddy84 said:


> Hey all,
> I have received my Grant today :second: :rockon::lalala:eace::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> This has been a memorable journey for me and finally the hard work has been paid off, Wish you all a Good luck with your Grants :grouphug:


Oh wowowww...Many congratulations Maddy.. 

Grant rain today and fully drenched.. :rain::rain::rain:


----------



## maddy84

Sai2Aus said:


> Oh wowowww...Many congratulations Maddy..
> 
> Grant rain today and fully drenched.. :rain::rain::rain:


Thanks Sai


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dear all,
I have read somewhere in this forum that in 2013-14 there are 1600 positions were available for mech engr. But till then only 600 positions were filled.
From where we can get this latest information?
Regards,


----------



## Maverick7185

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear all,
> I have read somewhere in this forum that in 2013-14 there are 1600 positions were available for mech engr. But till then only 600 positions were filled.
> From where we can get this latest information?
> Regards,


Hi Tirik,

Pls find the URL velow for skill select. Once page opens, navigate to Reports --> Occupation Celings. There you can look up your skill code and the remaining seats.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/

Warm regards,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

maddy84 said:


> Hey all,
> I have received my Grant today :second: :rockon::lalala:eace::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> This has been a memorable journey for me and finally the hard work has been paid off, Wish you all a Good luck with your Grants :grouphug:


hi buddy, congratulations for crossing through such a milestone in your life. Yes, indeed, you have got a wonderful gift at the right time. I wish you all the best for your life in Australia.










Warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sai2Aus said:


> So finally done with my medicals.. It was very quick i would say. Just 1 1/2 hrs for the whole family.. I was told it would take 4-5days for the clinic to upload the results..Will it take so much time usually?
> 
> All done from my side. Praying that mine and my family meds are cleared.. :fingerscrossed:ray2:ray2:ray2:


hi sai, you cleared one more hurdle and you are now one step closer to your visa grant. I am really glad for your progression, buddy. Hope you will receive visa grant very soon. All the best.


----------



## Sai2Aus

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sai, you cleared one more hurdle and you are now one step closer to your visa grant. I am really glad for your progression, buddy. Hope you will receive visa grant very soon. All the best.


Sathiya..

Your words are so soothing and gives a positive vibe.. May all your words come true.. "Thathasthu" .. 

Thank a lot buddy..


----------



## samkalu

Congrats to all who got the grant today...the shower seems to have started.


----------



## bharadwajsvr

Lets wait for tomorrow...  Hoping that many more among us are woken up with the Good News!


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Maverick7185 said:


> Hi Tirik,
> 
> Pls find the URL velow for skill select. Once page opens, navigate to Reports --> Occupation Celings. There you can look up your skill code and the remaining seats.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/
> 
> Warm regards,


Thank you Maverick.
I have visited the site. 
For Mech Engineer the ceiling is 2040 and till now only 826 are allocated. Then what is the reason WA has put Mech field in restricted category?
I have only 6 band in IELTS and my points including state nomination will be 60. Will Victoria state grant my visa?


----------



## anthoney

maddy84 said:


> Hey all,
> I have received my Grant today :second: :rockon::lalala:eace::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> This has been a memorable journey for me and finally the hard work has been paid off, Wish you all a Good luck with your Grants :grouphug:


Wonderful news Congrats mate    COs are very very generous today... I wish every day is lik today


----------



## adudecool

tirik.ijrad said:


> Thank you Maverick.
> I have visited the site.
> For Mech Engineer the ceiling is 2040 and till now only 826 are allocated. Then what is the reason WA has put Mech field in restricted category?
> I have only 6 band in IELTS and my points including state nomination will be 60. Will Victoria state grant my visa?


Vic generally looks for IELTS score above 7 in each and people getting 8 usually get sponsorship.. That's what i observed, But there is no harm in applying. 

-alex


----------



## Probasi

Chana said:


> Guys,
> 
> Im allocated to Brisbane team 33, CO asked me to provide evidence of marriage (certificate already sent). + She asked us to go for the medicals. What kind of evidence you suggest to send for our relationship.
> 
> Visa Lodged on 18/11/2013.


Marriage invitation card, photo, honeymoon ticket, spouse's name endorsed in passport, PCC of wife showing husbands name, etc. Think of any document which have both of yours name/picture.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

tirik.ijrad said:


> Thank you Maverick.
> I have visited the site.
> For Mech Engineer the ceiling is 2040 and till now only 826 are allocated. Then what is the reason WA has put Mech field in restricted category?
> I have only 6 band in IELTS and my points including state nomination will be 60. Will Victoria state grant my visa?





adudecool said:


> Vic generally looks for IELTS score above 7 in each and people getting 8 usually get sponsorship.. That's what i observed, But there is no harm in applying.
> 
> -alex


Thanks alex,
If I can get 7 then I do not need even state sponsorship but things are different in my case. It's 6 only. My bad luck, my speaking is weak.
If you can through some light on other question " For Mech Engineer the ceiling is 2040 and till now only 826 are allocated. Then what is the reason WA has put Mech field in restricted category? " too then it will help for me.

Regards,


----------



## Workurwayout

Dear expat members, 

Urgent, please help.

I have applied NSW SS190 on August,13 through agent. Uploaded all the docs and police clearance was also completed. Our agent has asked us to wait for medicals till CO asks for it. On oct, 12 CO from team 2 Adelaide has contacted and asked for medicals and other 2 documents(my skill select and my wife's "Function English language requirement"). My agent said he will take care of it and we finished our medical examination on oct, 15. From October we were waiting for our PR. With the help from this forum posts, yesterday I created immi account and checked my visa status. 

The status for my wife's "functional English language requirement" still shows requested and the medical evidence for myself, my wife and both kids shows "requested" . Please help , what has to be done next. 

Can I call my CO directly ? I have my CO extension no. from emails. How do I call to that no. and what is the best time to call. Please share the no. to call.

Since now it's been more than 5 months , waiting is so depressing and now I am worried so much. Please help.

Thanks


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Workurwayout said:


> Dear expat members,
> 
> Urgent, please help.
> 
> I have applied NSW SS190 on August,13 through agent. Uploaded all the docs and police clearance was also completed. Our agent has asked us to wait for medicals till CO asks for it. On oct, 12 CO from team 2 Adelaide has contacted and asked for medicals and other 2 documents(my skill select and my wife's "Function English language requirement"). My agent said he will take care of it and we finished our medical examination on oct, 15. From October we were waiting for our PR. With the help from this forum posts, yesterday I created immi account and checked my visa status.
> 
> The status for my wife's "functional English language requirement" still shows requested and the medical evidence for myself, my wife and both kids shows "requested" . Please help , what has to be done next.
> 
> Can I call my CO directly ? I have my CO extension no. from emails. How do I call to that no. and what is the best time to call. Please share the no. to call.
> 
> Since now it's been more than 5 months , waiting is so depressing and now I am worried so much. Please help.
> 
> Thanks


If documents status Is Requested then agent has not uploaded the documents. CO will definitely say to uploaded requested docs.

Rather CO, call agent and clear the situation with him.


----------



## jre05

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi jre,
> I think you dont have to worry. If your co has doubt he/she would contact you. You can mail him/her when asked.
> 
> Can you tell me where can we check how many files/size we have uploaded?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Sorry for late response, just came from office and logging in:

Well, you do not have a easy way to check the number of documents uploaded but manually by counting the documents that are shown in the bottom section. 

For me, I thought it was 58 or 59, and tried to upload this, however, it gave me an error saying, already I reached 60 limit (I didn't count manually that time  ) and thus I wasn't able to attach this critical document. 

I didn't forget this document while I was planning all my docs. But, I tried to filter documents from 65 to 60 but never realized the criticality of this document as I thought, my OL contains correct date.

Anyway, now no option but to wait for CO.

The stupid things that ate my space was, I ended up uploading two Form 80 (different versions as, when I was uploading the form 80, I wrongly uploaded another not completely filled copy). Another such mistake was 2013 document, which I had to submit because of an error in online application (All guys who had been to Australia when trying to answer this question got an error like me). 

Thus, these documents were unnecessary. Anyway, no regrets, I am cheered still. I will wait for the CO (I am yet to do my medicals in a couple of weeks or so).

Best wishes for your grant.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

peanut48 said:


> Congrats rpsunny and cyberkidpk!!
> 
> Ratnesh, glad that your medicals were resolved. Go ahead with the medicals and front load everything! Goodluck.
> 
> So it seems in this forum, Early Nov 2013 190 applications are receiving grants now!


Peanut,

Any reply you received for your email regarding the delay of grant for 190 to the Australian team?

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

Timur said:


> Yupiiiiii! Grant Grant Grant!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Have received my golden male today a few hours ago!!!
> 
> It was really nerves and health wrecking experience, the wait was sometimes untolerable  but at the end it paid off!!!
> 
> My CO has never asked me anything because I believe I've done a good job and uploaded every paper I had in my hands ))))) So I would call it a direct grant if I have not bothered my CO with emails enquiries
> 
> 
> For those guys waiting a bit longer than others - I know how it feels seeing grants on this forum for applicants applied later than you, but what I learned - there are no two cases alike and no good to compare yourself with others. Just bear in your mind - You Will Get It Sooner Or Later!
> 
> Cheers everyone and good luck!!!


Good job by you :clap2: :clap2: congratulations and I am very happy for you. All the best for your future in Australia :yo:

Best regards,
JR


----------



## adudecool

tirik.ijrad said:


> Thanks alex,
> If I can get 7 then I do not need even state sponsorship but things are different in my case. It's 6 only. My bad luck, my speaking is weak.
> If you can through some light on other question " For Mech Engineer the ceiling is 2040 and till now only 826 are allocated. Then what is the reason WA has put Mech field in restricted category? " too then it will help for me.
> 
> Regards,


Well for Speaking I dint specifically prepare as I use it daily.. key is to speak out what you think, there is no right or wrong answer. There are some forums were you can meetup people over skype and practice speaking test with them..practice practice and never give up.. You will get there for sure.

For WA you maybe able to email them ask your question, but there are state specific requirements for occupation so it may not turn out positive. Y don't you try some other state.

-alex


----------



## BasCW

murali2610 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my 190 visa approved today. Took little more than 3 months.


Congrats Mate!


----------



## Santhosh.15

*NSW PR Applicants from CHENNAI*

Hi all

I am starting this thread for all namma chennaites who are all in the PR process to NSW to come together, so that we can help each other or may be meet up as well.

Chennaites, who has already got grant/already migrated can give us helping hands please in Job search, accomodation and other various stuff...

Look forward to connect with many more friends here.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## BasCW

Seems like our COs are indeed back to work. 
Really good to read that several forum members received golden emails yesterday.
Hopefully, there will be much more today and this week.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BasCW

jre05 said:


> Peanut,
> 
> Any reply you received for your email regarding the delay of grant for 190 to the Australian team?
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Yap, I am curious about this as well


----------



## ashokseenu

Hi Santosh, 

Vanakkam. I'm from Chennai and currently I'm in Sydney with 457 work visa and started processing Aussi PR. I'm in stage for ACS submission. Good to have frds in forum...


----------



## JJ_TN

Dear All,

I am very happy to share you my best moment in life.

Yes, I am an Australian PERMANENT RESIDENT now. I have got my PR yesterday.

Thanks to my family, friends and more importantly to the beloved forum members.

It’s fortunate to be part of this big family which guided me right from the beginning.

Started with the IELTS & ACS Preparation Work from 01 May 2013 and applied for ACS on 12 May 2013.

Appeared for IELTS on 08 Jun 2013 and got the same cleared on 21 June 2013 

But unfortunately, the State Sponsorship was closed for my occupation code with SA (which was the only option for me at that time!) 

Meanwhile I got the ACS Approval on 12/08/2013 which was also incorrect 

However, just got it corrected from ACS - Even though I cannot go for sponsorship!

Fortunately, when I got my ACS Document corrected, SA published the new list with my code 

Applied for SA SS on 03 Sep 2013 and got the approval on 18 Oct 2013 

Applied for Indian, UK & Aus PCC on 22 Oct 2013 and lodged visa application on 30 Oct 2013 

Got the Indian, UK & Aus PCC cleared on 01 Nov 2013, 08 Nov 2013 & 15 Nov 2013 resp 

Medicals completed on 14 Nov 2013 & the same was cleared on 16 Nov 2013 

CO got allocated on 20 Dec 2013 – Team 8 Adelaide - Initials SG 

CO requested for further documents on 31 Dec 2013 & I replied back on 01 Jan 2014 

Again CO requested for further documents on 10 Jan 2013 & I replied back on the same day 

Finally my visa granted on 13 Jan 2014   

Thanks all once again and All the best to everyone who is awaiting grant !!!


----------



## BasCW

JJ_TN said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to share you my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am an Australian PERMANENT RESIDENT now. I have got my PR yesterday.
> 
> Thanks to my family, friends and more importantly to the beloved forum members.
> 
> It’s fortunate to be part of this big family which guided me right from the beginning.
> 
> Started with the IELTS & ACS Preparation Work from 01 May 2013 and applied for ACS on 12 May 2013.
> 
> Appeared for IELTS on 08 Jun 2013 and got the same cleared on 21 June 2013
> 
> But unfortunately, the State Sponsorship was closed for my occupation code with SA (which was the only option for me at that time!)
> 
> Meanwhile I got the ACS Approval on 12/08/2013 which was also incorrect
> 
> However, just got it corrected from ACS - Even though I cannot go for sponsorship!
> 
> Fortunately, when I got my ACS Document corrected, SA published the new list with my code
> 
> Applied for SA SS on 03 Sep 2013 and got the approval on 18 Oct 2013
> 
> Applied for Indian, UK & Aus PCC on 22 Oct 2013 and lodged visa application on 30 Oct 2013
> 
> Got the Indian, UK & Aus PCC cleared on 01 Nov 2013, 08 Nov 2013 & 15 Nov 2013 resp
> 
> Medicals completed on 14 Nov 2013 & the same was cleared on 16 Nov 2013
> 
> CO got allocated on 20 Dec 2013 – Team 8 Adelaide - Initials SG
> 
> CO requested for further documents on 31 Dec 2013 & I replied back on 01 Jan 2014
> 
> Again CO requested for further documents on 10 Jan 2013 & I replied back on the same day
> 
> Finally my visa granted on 13 Jan 2014
> 
> Thanks all once again and All the best to everyone who is awaiting grant !!!


Heartiest Congratulations!:thumb:


----------



## anthoney

JJ_TN said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to share you my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am an Australian PERMANENT RESIDENT now. I have got my PR yesterday.
> 
> Thanks to my family, friends and more importantly to the beloved forum members.
> 
> It’s fortunate to be part of this big family which guided me right from the beginning.
> 
> Started with the IELTS & ACS Preparation Work from 01 May 2013 and applied for ACS on 12 May 2013.
> 
> Appeared for IELTS on 08 Jun 2013 and got the same cleared on 21 June 2013
> 
> But unfortunately, the State Sponsorship was closed for my occupation code with SA (which was the only option for me at that time!)
> 
> Meanwhile I got the ACS Approval on 12/08/2013 which was also incorrect
> 
> However, just got it corrected from ACS - Even though I cannot go for sponsorship!
> 
> Fortunately, when I got my ACS Document corrected, SA published the new list with my code
> 
> Applied for SA SS on 03 Sep 2013 and got the approval on 18 Oct 2013
> 
> Applied for Indian, UK & Aus PCC on 22 Oct 2013 and lodged visa application on 30 Oct 2013
> 
> Got the Indian, UK & Aus PCC cleared on 01 Nov 2013, 08 Nov 2013 & 15 Nov 2013 resp
> 
> Medicals completed on 14 Nov 2013 & the same was cleared on 16 Nov 2013
> 
> CO got allocated on 20 Dec 2013 – Team 8 Adelaide - Initials SG
> 
> CO requested for further documents on 31 Dec 2013 & I replied back on 01 Jan 2014
> 
> Again CO requested for further documents on 10 Jan 2013 & I replied back on the same day
> 
> Finally my visa granted on 13 Jan 2014
> 
> Thanks all once again and All the best to everyone who is awaiting grant !!!


Great news ! Its a lifetime achievement... wish you a great future ahead


----------



## Santhosh.15

ashokseenu said:


> Hi Santosh,
> 
> Vanakkam. I'm from Chennai and currently I'm in Sydney with 457 work visa and started processing Aussi PR. I'm in stage for ACS submission. Good to have frds in forum...


Hi Ashok,

Vanakkam. Nice to connect with people from same place, it makes even better when you are in a different continents. Good luck on your PR Ashok.

I have applied for 190 NSW SS under Financial Investment advisor category. I think i might take about a month or so to know outcome.

So how long you are at sydney?? I presume you must be at work now, which industry you are working.

You are the first person now i know in sydney, so 3 Cheers (in namma TASMAC style) for beginning of a new friendship !!!! 


Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

JJ_TN said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to share you my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am an Australian PERMANENT RESIDENT now. I have got my PR yesterday.
> 
> Thanks to my family, friends and more importantly to the beloved forum members.
> 
> It’s fortunate to be part of this big family which guided me right from the beginning.
> 
> Started with the IELTS & ACS Preparation Work from 01 May 2013 and applied for ACS on 12 May 2013.
> 
> Appeared for IELTS on 08 Jun 2013 and got the same cleared on 21 June 2013
> 
> But unfortunately, the State Sponsorship was closed for my occupation code with SA (which was the only option for me at that time!)
> 
> Meanwhile I got the ACS Approval on 12/08/2013 which was also incorrect
> 
> However, just got it corrected from ACS - Even though I cannot go for sponsorship!
> 
> Fortunately, when I got my ACS Document corrected, SA published the new list with my code
> 
> Applied for SA SS on 03 Sep 2013 and got the approval on 18 Oct 2013
> 
> Applied for Indian, UK & Aus PCC on 22 Oct 2013 and lodged visa application on 30 Oct 2013
> 
> Got the Indian, UK & Aus PCC cleared on 01 Nov 2013, 08 Nov 2013 & 15 Nov 2013 resp
> 
> Medicals completed on 14 Nov 2013 & the same was cleared on 16 Nov 2013
> 
> CO got allocated on 20 Dec 2013 – Team 8 Adelaide - Initials SG
> 
> CO requested for further documents on 31 Dec 2013 & I replied back on 01 Jan 2014
> 
> Again CO requested for further documents on 10 Jan 2013 & I replied back on the same day
> 
> Finally my visa granted on 13 Jan 2014
> 
> Thanks all once again and All the best to everyone who is awaiting grant !!!


Congrats mate. God bless


----------



## prasanth_aus

*Wish u all a happy day*

May Co's showel grants today...

Any seniors please comment... Lodged 190 on 5th November.. Until now no news.. Really worried and excited.. Few got grants even applied after this date.. Any prediction ?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BasCW

prasanth_aus said:


> May Co's showel grants today...
> 
> Any seniors please comment... Lodged 190 on 5th November.. Until now no news.. Really worried and excited.. Few got grants even applied after this date.. Any prediction ?:fingerscrossed:


I think it is hard to predict because if you look at the spreadsheet, the magic pattern is not there. Well, apart from T2-Ad being the slowest and 189 applicants are getting grants quicker than 190 applicants.

I would love to hear what senior members have to say!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

JJ_TN said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to share you my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am an Australian PERMANENT RESIDENT now. I have got my PR yesterday.
> 
> Thanks to my family, friends and more importantly to the beloved forum members.
> 
> It’s fortunate to be part of this big family which guided me right from the beginning.
> 
> Started with the IELTS & ACS Preparation Work from 01 May 2013 and applied for ACS on 12 May 2013.
> 
> Appeared for IELTS on 08 Jun 2013 and got the same cleared on 21 June 2013
> 
> But unfortunately, the State Sponsorship was closed for my occupation code with SA (which was the only option for me at that time!)
> 
> Meanwhile I got the ACS Approval on 12/08/2013 which was also incorrect
> 
> However, just got it corrected from ACS - Even though I cannot go for sponsorship!
> 
> Fortunately, when I got my ACS Document corrected, SA published the new list with my code
> 
> Applied for SA SS on 03 Sep 2013 and got the approval on 18 Oct 2013
> 
> Applied for Indian, UK & Aus PCC on 22 Oct 2013 and lodged visa application on 30 Oct 2013
> 
> Got the Indian, UK & Aus PCC cleared on 01 Nov 2013, 08 Nov 2013 & 15 Nov 2013 resp
> 
> Medicals completed on 14 Nov 2013 & the same was cleared on 16 Nov 2013
> 
> CO got allocated on 20 Dec 2013 – Team 8 Adelaide - Initials SG
> 
> CO requested for further documents on 31 Dec 2013 & I replied back on 01 Jan 2014
> 
> Again CO requested for further documents on 10 Jan 2013 & I replied back on the same day
> 
> Finally my visa granted on 13 Jan 2014
> 
> Thanks all once again and All the best to everyone who is awaiting grant !!!


Congrats dude... Good luck!


----------



## tarangoyal

Looks like grants speeds are back to normal


----------



## sylvia_australia

hey friends

my friend is PHD in hindi and is a teacher from last 8 yrs.
what are the language requirement for her.
please let me know whether she can apply for australian immigration as a middle school teacher or not?


----------



## 2013

Any updates today?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## GREEN_DAY

BasCW said:


> Wasee
> 
> You and I lodged on the same date and CO allocation also pretty similar. I think we two are the only October bunch left in this forum that are yet to receive a grant. Any thoughts or predictions?
> 
> Bas


Hi ,
I also hold 457 visa currently and I have applied for 190 visa . I can see in ur signature that you also hold 457 ATM. Did you have to do medical again ? Reason I am asking is because I only did medical for 457 6 months before . Now that I have applied 190 I am unsure of whether I should go ahaed and do full medical or wait For the CO?
any suggession?

Thanks and all the best


----------



## ashokseenu

Hi Santosh, 

Pongal Vazthukal. 
I'm working as Telecom Engineer in Sydney. It has been 3yrs here on 457 work visa n planning to take PR. Just started SkillsSelect n good to have frds for guidance. 

Good luck for ur final PR approval. Cheers mate (ippadi thaan inge sollaranga. But oru style pola varuma)


----------



## BasCW

GREEN_DAY said:


> Hi ,
> I also hold 457 visa currently and I have applied for 190 visa . I can see in ur signature that you also hold 457 ATM. Did you have to do medical again ? Reason I am asking is because I only did medical for 457 6 months before . Now that I have applied 190 I am unsure of whether I should go ahaed and do full medical or wait For the CO?
> any suggession?
> 
> Thanks and all the best


I had done in 2012 July...so I waited until I was assigned CO (in Nov). 
So I did it again in Nov.
It depends on when yr CO is allocated, if yours is only 6 months, why dont you upload the receipt on immiaccount, and wait for CO's response.


----------



## murali2706

JJ_TN said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to share you my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am an Australian PERMANENT RESIDENT now. I have got my PR yesterday.
> 
> Thanks to my family, friends and more importantly to the beloved forum members.
> 
> It’s fortunate to be part of this big family which guided me right from the beginning.
> 
> Started with the IELTS & ACS Preparation Work from 01 May 2013 and applied for ACS on 12 May 2013.
> 
> Appeared for IELTS on 08 Jun 2013 and got the same cleared on 21 June 2013
> 
> But unfortunately, the State Sponsorship was closed for my occupation code with SA (which was the only option for me at that time!)
> 
> Meanwhile I got the ACS Approval on 12/08/2013 which was also incorrect
> 
> However, just got it corrected from ACS - Even though I cannot go for sponsorship!
> 
> Fortunately, when I got my ACS Document corrected, SA published the new list with my code
> 
> Applied for SA SS on 03 Sep 2013 and got the approval on 18 Oct 2013
> 
> Applied for Indian, UK & Aus PCC on 22 Oct 2013 and lodged visa application on 30 Oct 2013
> 
> Got the Indian, UK & Aus PCC cleared on 01 Nov 2013, 08 Nov 2013 & 15 Nov 2013 resp
> 
> Medicals completed on 14 Nov 2013 & the same was cleared on 16 Nov 2013
> 
> CO got allocated on 20 Dec 2013 – Team 8 Adelaide - Initials SG
> 
> CO requested for further documents on 31 Dec 2013 & I replied back on 01 Jan 2014
> 
> Again CO requested for further documents on 10 Jan 2013 & I replied back on the same day
> 
> Finally my visa granted on 13 Jan 2014
> 
> Thanks all once again and All the best to everyone who is awaiting grant !!!





anthoney said:


> Great news ! Its a lifetime achievement... wish you a great future ahead


Congrats man


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Medicals Referred*

It seems like my medicals are referred for further checks. Reports were uploaded by clinic on 29Dec but till date the link has not disappeared from my immi account. It still says that"organise your medicals"..
need to wait for some more time.. Any views by seniors????


----------



## 2013

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> It seems like my medicals are referred for further checks. Reports were uploaded by clinic on 29Dec but till date the link has not disappeared from my immi account. It still says that"organise your medicals"..
> need to wait for some more time.. Any views by seniors????


As per my understanding the link disappears when medicals are uploaded. ..and only referred by CO when allocated. . I suggest you to check with the clinic if they have uploaded or not...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

2013 said:


> As per my understanding the link disappears when medicals are uploaded. ..and only referred by CO when allocated. . I suggest you to check with the clinic if they have uploaded or not...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Mate,

i have checked and as per the emedical link, the reports are uploaded on 29dec. I already have CO allocated. I am not sure whether my medicals are referred or not but as per other posts on this forum if the link doesnot disappears, then there is possibility.


----------



## Luqman

Workurwayout said:


> Dear expat members,
> 
> Urgent, please help.
> 
> I have applied NSW SS190 on August,13 through agent. Uploaded all the docs and police clearance was also completed. Our agent has asked us to wait for medicals till CO asks for it. On oct, 12 CO from team 2 Adelaide has contacted and asked for medicals and other 2 documents(my skill select and my wife's "Function English language requirement"). My agent said he will take care of it and we finished our medical examination on oct, 15. From October we were waiting for our PR. With the help from this forum posts, yesterday I created immi account and checked my visa status.
> 
> The status for my wife's "functional English language requirement" still shows requested and the medical evidence for myself, my wife and both kids shows "requested" . Please help , what has to be done next.
> 
> Can I call my CO directly ? I have my CO extension no. from emails. How do I call to that no. and what is the best time to call. Please share the no. to call.
> 
> Since now it's been more than 5 months , waiting is so depressing and now I am worried so much. Please help.
> 
> Thanks


My case is exactly same . My docs still shows requested including my wife's functional english even agent says all docs have been sent by email to CO. I think there is a 28 days deadline, CO would give a reminder if he hasnt got your docs. 
I personally think after form80 your case might have gone for security checks including your siblings that you have mentioned in the form. 
You can call them on a number mentioned in this forum . There is a number few pages back. You cant call them on number mentioned on your CO's signature from outside.
If you reach them pls let me know what do they tell you.


----------



## hassamali

Any news who applied in late Nov or Early Dec ?




190 lodge, EOI apply 21/11/13 and ACk on 21/11/13, Med 18/12/13, PCC 10/12/2013 grant :: Waiting


----------



## 2013

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Mate,
> 
> i have checked and as per the emedical link, the reports are uploaded on 29dec. I already have CO allocated. I am not sure whether my medicals are referred or not but as per other posts on this forum if the link doesnot disappears, then there is possibility.


In this case you need to check with CO only, usually a mail is sent by CO when medicals are referred or when more tests are required.


----------



## Sai2Aus

jre05 said:


> Sorry for late response, just came from office and logging in:
> 
> Well, you do not have a easy way to check the number of documents uploaded but manually by counting the documents that are shown in the bottom section.
> 
> For me, I thought it was 58 or 59, and tried to upload this, however, it gave me an error saying, already I reached 60 limit (I didn't count manually that time  ) and thus I wasn't able to attach this critical document.
> 
> I didn't forget this document while I was planning all my docs. But, I tried to filter documents from 65 to 60 but never realized the criticality of this document as I thought, my OL contains correct date.
> 
> Anyway, now no option but to wait for CO.
> 
> The stupid things that ate my space was, I ended up uploading two Form 80 (different versions as, when I was uploading the form 80, I wrongly uploaded another not completely filled copy). Another such mistake was 2013 document, which I had to submit because of an error in online application (All guys who had been to Australia when trying to answer this question got an error like me).
> 
> Thus, these documents were unnecessary. Anyway, no regrets, I am cheered still. I will wait for the CO (I am yet to do my medicals in a couple of weeks or so).
> 
> Best wishes for your grant.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi Jre,

Thanks for the clarification. I too had to submit form 80 again as i didnt include my old passport details for me and my wife. I thought the size is 60mb and we can upload any number of files. You cleared the doubt.

Wait for the CO as you know there is no other option. May be the CO wont notice this and you might even get a direct grant.. All the best friend..


----------



## Sai2Aus

JJ_TN said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to share you my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am an Australian PERMANENT RESIDENT now. I have got my PR yesterday.
> 
> Thanks to my family, friends and more importantly to the beloved forum members.
> 
> It’s fortunate to be part of this big family which guided me right from the beginning.
> 
> Started with the IELTS & ACS Preparation Work from 01 May 2013 and applied for ACS on 12 May 2013.
> 
> Appeared for IELTS on 08 Jun 2013 and got the same cleared on 21 June 2013
> 
> But unfortunately, the State Sponsorship was closed for my occupation code with SA (which was the only option for me at that time!)
> 
> Meanwhile I got the ACS Approval on 12/08/2013 which was also incorrect
> 
> However, just got it corrected from ACS - Even though I cannot go for sponsorship!
> 
> Fortunately, when I got my ACS Document corrected, SA published the new list with my code
> 
> Applied for SA SS on 03 Sep 2013 and got the approval on 18 Oct 2013
> 
> Applied for Indian, UK & Aus PCC on 22 Oct 2013 and lodged visa application on 30 Oct 2013
> 
> Got the Indian, UK & Aus PCC cleared on 01 Nov 2013, 08 Nov 2013 & 15 Nov 2013 resp
> 
> Medicals completed on 14 Nov 2013 & the same was cleared on 16 Nov 2013
> 
> CO got allocated on 20 Dec 2013 – Team 8 Adelaide - Initials SG
> 
> CO requested for further documents on 31 Dec 2013 & I replied back on 01 Jan 2014
> 
> Again CO requested for further documents on 10 Jan 2013 & I replied back on the same day
> 
> Finally my visa granted on 13 Jan 2014
> 
> Thanks all once again and All the best to everyone who is awaiting grant !!!


Congratulations JJ.. All the best for your life in Oz..


----------



## mohit2903

Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!

I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle 

I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!

I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!

Regards,
MG


----------



## Sai2Aus

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> It seems like my medicals are referred for further checks. Reports were uploaded by clinic on 29Dec but till date the link has not disappeared from my immi account. It still says that"organise your medicals"..
> need to wait for some more time.. Any views by seniors????


Surjeet,

Were you asked to do any test again? Sometimes this happens even if there is a system glitch. Can you mail or call your CO regarding this?


----------



## BasCW

mohit2903 said:


> Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
> I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle
> 
> I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!
> 
> I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!
> 
> Regards,
> MG


Congratulations Mate:thumb:


----------



## Sai2Aus

mohit2903 said:


> Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
> I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle
> 
> I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!
> 
> I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!
> 
> Regards,
> MG


Many congratulations Mohit :lalala:lane:lane:


----------



## 2013

mohit2903 said:


> Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
> I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle
> 
> I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!
> 
> I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!
> 
> Regards,
> MG


Congrats.... :lalala::lalala:

They have reached 25th Nov.. May be a week more for Dec'13 applicants :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 2013

hassamali said:


> Any news who applied in late Nov or Early Dec ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 190 lodge, EOI apply 21/11/13 and ACk on 21/11/13, Med 18/12/13, PCC 10/12/2013 grant :: Waiting




NOPES :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

mohit2903 said:


> Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
> I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle
> 
> I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!
> 
> I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!
> 
> Regards,
> MG


heartiest congratulations mate :clap:

i have also applied on the same date as yours and CO allocation is almost near & CO is also from same team... Wish me luck for this golden


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Sai2Aus said:


> Surjeet,
> 
> Were you asked to do any test again? Sometimes this happens even if there is a system glitch. Can you mail or call your CO regarding this?


Hi sai

I dont have any information for further tests till date.. I have applied through an agent and in continuous touch with him. He did not tell me anything about further test.. Will call him today to ask CO for this medical thing.


----------



## ricky ponting fan

*Request for help with couple of doubts*

Dear Friends,

Can one of you please help with my doubts below-
1. CO for my application was assigned on 17th Nov 2013, and I was told that my reply with the documents should be with in 28 days. I replied on the 26th day with the documents I had and mentioned that I will be sending the remaining documents very soon. But I did not reply with any additional documents so dar as I have not been able to get my salary slips of the year 2005 and 2006 from my company and I have to get one PCC as well which will take another two more weeks max. 

Please suggest me if I should send the payslips and other documents I currently have and then again send the subsequent documents (remaining payslips and PCC) again after couple of weeks, or should I send everything together after couple more weeks. I am asking this as, I read in the eMail from my CO that they expect all the documents together...

2. Hope the delay from my side to send the documents from last 1 month or so, and also no interaction from my side with any update, will have any sort of delay/impact from a grant perspective...

3. Approximately how long does it take for the grant after I send all the remaining documents. (my medical is over and is approved already)

Thanks Very Much in advance for your answers...

Also, Congratulations to all of you who have got the grants...!!!


----------



## Black_Rose

mohit2903 said:


> Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
> I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle
> 
> I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!
> 
> I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!
> 
> Regards,
> MG


Congratulation buddy. Even a visa granting post can bring delightful feelings of ones mind who is waiting for a grant. op2:


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hearty Congratulations!!*



mohit2903 said:


> Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
> I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle
> 
> I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!
> 
> I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!
> 
> Regards,
> MG


Hearty COngratulations!!!!
What a Makar Sankranti gift...too good.
Enjoy the day and all the best for a great journey ahead   

Vinay


----------



## Panko

mohit2903 said:


> Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
> I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle
> 
> I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!
> 
> I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!
> 
> Regards,
> MG


Congratulations Mohit!!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Congratulation mohit2903 .. Grant on Makar Sakranti .. what a day to receive Golden news. .all the best for future.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hearty Congratulations!!*



JJ_TN said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to share you my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am an Australian PERMANENT RESIDENT now. I have got my PR yesterday.
> 
> Thanks to my family, friends and more importantly to the beloved forum members.
> 
> It’s fortunate to be part of this big family which guided me right from the beginning.
> 
> Started with the IELTS & ACS Preparation Work from 01 May 2013 and applied for ACS on 12 May 2013.
> 
> Appeared for IELTS on 08 Jun 2013 and got the same cleared on 21 June 2013
> 
> But unfortunately, the State Sponsorship was closed for my occupation code with SA (which was the only option for me at that time!)
> 
> Meanwhile I got the ACS Approval on 12/08/2013 which was also incorrect
> 
> However, just got it corrected from ACS - Even though I cannot go for sponsorship!
> 
> Fortunately, when I got my ACS Document corrected, SA published the new list with my code
> 
> Applied for SA SS on 03 Sep 2013 and got the approval on 18 Oct 2013
> 
> Applied for Indian, UK & Aus PCC on 22 Oct 2013 and lodged visa application on 30 Oct 2013
> 
> Got the Indian, UK & Aus PCC cleared on 01 Nov 2013, 08 Nov 2013 & 15 Nov 2013 resp
> 
> Medicals completed on 14 Nov 2013 & the same was cleared on 16 Nov 2013
> 
> CO got allocated on 20 Dec 2013 – Team 8 Adelaide - Initials SG
> 
> CO requested for further documents on 31 Dec 2013 & I replied back on 01 Jan 2014
> 
> Again CO requested for further documents on 10 Jan 2013 & I replied back on the same day
> 
> Finally my visa granted on 13 Jan 2014
> 
> Thanks all once again and All the best to everyone who is awaiting grant !!!


Hearty congratulations buddy!!!
All the best for a greattt future ahead!!!

Best wishes,
Vinay


----------



## mohit2903

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## 0z_dream

COngrats mohit



mohit2903 said:


> Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
> I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle
> 
> I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!
> 
> I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!
> 
> Regards,
> MG


----------



## soodrahul

mohit2903 said:


> Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
> I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle
> 
> I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!
> 
> I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!
> 
> Regards,
> MG




Congratulations Mohit !! Al the best for your future.


----------



## mohit2903

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> heartiest congratulations mate :clap:
> 
> i have also applied on the same date as yours and CO allocation is almost near & CO is also from same team... Wish me luck for this golden


Hi Surjeet,

I wish you all the best and soon you will get the Golden mail, may be today or tomorrow.......

Regards,
MG


----------



## SAMD_Oz

mohit2903 said:


> Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
> I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle
> 
> I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!
> 
> I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!
> 
> Regards,
> MG


Great news on a holy day ... Congrats dude!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## soodrahul

JJ_TN said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to share you my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am an Australian PERMANENT RESIDENT now. I have got my PR yesterday.
> 
> Thanks to my family, friends and more importantly to the beloved forum members.
> 
> It’s fortunate to be part of this big family which guided me right from the beginning.
> 
> Started with the IELTS & ACS Preparation Work from 01 May 2013 and applied for ACS on 12 May 2013.
> 
> Appeared for IELTS on 08 Jun 2013 and got the same cleared on 21 June 2013
> 
> But unfortunately, the State Sponsorship was closed for my occupation code with SA (which was the only option for me at that time!)
> 
> Meanwhile I got the ACS Approval on 12/08/2013 which was also incorrect
> 
> However, just got it corrected from ACS - Even though I cannot go for sponsorship!
> 
> Fortunately, when I got my ACS Document corrected, SA published the new list with my code
> 
> Applied for SA SS on 03 Sep 2013 and got the approval on 18 Oct 2013
> 
> Applied for Indian, UK & Aus PCC on 22 Oct 2013 and lodged visa application on 30 Oct 2013
> 
> Got the Indian, UK & Aus PCC cleared on 01 Nov 2013, 08 Nov 2013 & 15 Nov 2013 resp
> 
> Medicals completed on 14 Nov 2013 & the same was cleared on 16 Nov 2013
> 
> CO got allocated on 20 Dec 2013 – Team 8 Adelaide - Initials SG
> 
> CO requested for further documents on 31 Dec 2013 & I replied back on 01 Jan 2014
> 
> Again CO requested for further documents on 10 Jan 2013 & I replied back on the same day
> 
> Finally my visa granted on 13 Jan 2014
> 
> Thanks all once again and All the best to everyone who is awaiting grant !!!




Congratulations !! Al the best for your future.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

JJ_TN said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to share you my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am an Australian PERMANENT RESIDENT now. I have got my PR yesterday.
> 
> Thanks to my family, friends and more importantly to the beloved forum members.
> 
> It’s fortunate to be part of this big family which guided me right from the beginning.
> 
> Started with the IELTS & ACS Preparation Work from 01 May 2013 and applied for ACS on 12 May 2013.
> 
> Appeared for IELTS on 08 Jun 2013 and got the same cleared on 21 June 2013
> 
> But unfortunately, the State Sponsorship was closed for my occupation code with SA (which was the only option for me at that time!)
> 
> Meanwhile I got the ACS Approval on 12/08/2013 which was also incorrect
> 
> However, just got it corrected from ACS - Even though I cannot go for sponsorship!
> 
> Fortunately, when I got my ACS Document corrected, SA published the new list with my code
> 
> Applied for SA SS on 03 Sep 2013 and got the approval on 18 Oct 2013
> 
> Applied for Indian, UK & Aus PCC on 22 Oct 2013 and lodged visa application on 30 Oct 2013
> 
> Got the Indian, UK & Aus PCC cleared on 01 Nov 2013, 08 Nov 2013 & 15 Nov 2013 resp
> 
> Medicals completed on 14 Nov 2013 & the same was cleared on 16 Nov 2013
> 
> CO got allocated on 20 Dec 2013 – Team 8 Adelaide - Initials SG
> 
> CO requested for further documents on 31 Dec 2013 & I replied back on 01 Jan 2014
> 
> Again CO requested for further documents on 10 Jan 2013 & I replied back on the same day
> 
> Finally my visa granted on 13 Jan 2014
> 
> Thanks all once again and All the best to everyone who is awaiting grant !!!


hi buddy, you deserved visa grant. always, holding confidence in yourself will produce fruitful outcomes in life be it personal or professional. i am glad for your success and congratulations for your achievement.










All the best for your future life in Aussie.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Hi Friends, 

Just now I received a mail stating -- " Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent." 

But, there is no correspondence showing up under Immi account. Is this signs of CO allocation.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

mohit2903 said:


> Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
> I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle
> 
> I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!
> 
> I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!
> 
> Regards,
> MG


hi mg, many many congrats to you! I wish you best of luck for your upcoming life in Australia that will take you to heaven. 










Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## Black_Rose

Already finding this forum very useful since I can see lots of visa granting post which makes my internal excitement and firing up the hunger for getting Oz visa 
it also very surprising for me to see lots of people are applying on their own without hiring any agency which inspired me a lot. now I am thinking to apply on my own too. Ofcourse the agency fees are also very high. I can do it if I get you guys help. 
I am waiting for my skill assessment outcome and interested in NT SS (190). so far my knowledge goes they asked for 2 elaborate research and that's what I am confused about. 
They asked for 1)research on NT and 2)copies of documents evidencing your employability in the NT with your particular qualifications and employment experience.
Could anyone give me any idea how to write those? any idea or sample structure will help me applying on my own. also whats the current time frame NT takes to finalize a SS? Thanks a ton.


----------



## kingcantona7

Hi...
I was thinking of applying ACS now....but considering the fact that 261313 my occupation is flagged, I understand it might be removed from SOL list by July..

Please let me know:-

1. Normal time duration from ACS applcation to Visa lodging....
2. If I am able to get invite and apply before JUly 1, and then 261313 is removed, then what takes precedence....the fact I applied before removal from SOL or that the SOL is active


----------



## Workurwayout

Luqman said:


> My case is exactly same . My docs still shows requested including my wife's functional english even agent says all docs have been sent by email to CO. I think there is a 28 days deadline, CO would give a reminder if he hasnt got your docs.
> I personally think after form80 your case might have gone for security checks including your siblings that you have mentioned in the form.
> You can call them on a number mentioned in this forum . There is a number few pages back. You cant call them on number mentioned on your CO's signature from outside.
> If you reach them pls let me know what do they tell you.


Thanks for the reply.. Sure , vl let you know. Today my agent has emailed to my CO. So thought of waiting of waiting for another 2 days. 

All the best for your grant.


----------



## mohit2903

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi mg, many many congrats to you! I wish you best of luck for your upcoming life in Australia that will take you to heaven.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Thanks Sathiya for your wishes....I am already in Australia since Nov 2012 on 457  

Thanks again!


----------



## ricky ponting fan

*Please help with answers...Thanks a Lot in advance...*

Dear Friends,

Can one of you please help with my doubts below-
1. CO for my application was assigned on 17th Nov 2013, and I was told that my reply with the documents should be with in 28 days. I replied on the 26th day with the documents I had and mentioned that I will be sending the remaining documents very soon. But I did not reply with any additional documents so dar as I have not been able to get my salary slips of the year 2005 and 2006 from my company and I have to get one PCC as well which will take another two more weeks max. 

Please suggest me if I should send the payslips and other documents I currently have and then again send the subsequent documents (remaining payslips and PCC) again after couple of weeks, or should I send everything together after couple more weeks. I am asking this as, I read in the eMail from my CO that they expect all the documents together...

2. Hope the delay from my side to send the documents from last 1 month or so, and also no interaction from my side with any update, will have any sort of delay/impact from a grant perspective...

3. Approximately how long does it take for the grant after I send all the remaining documents. (my medical is over and is approved already)

Thanks Very Much in advance for your answers...

Also, Congratulations to all of you who have got the grants...!!!


----------



## australia.ind

Cool guys!!! Happy to see the thread...


----------



## kingcantona7

Hi...
I was thinking of applying ACS now....but considering the fact that 261313 my occupation is flagged, I understand it might be removed from SOL list by July..

Please let me know:-

1. Normal time duration from ACS applcation to Visa lodging....
2. If I am able to get invite and apply before JUly 1, and then 261313 is removed, then what takes precedence....the fact I applied before removal from SOL or that the new SOL is active


----------



## Zaxter

Case officer from Team Adelaide has been assigned to me today. Updating my details.

Scheduling my medicals for Saturday - the final step.

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter----------- CO Allocation: 14/01/2014
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary--


----------



## 0z_dream

You mean he contacted you for med? then he must be assigned earlier


Zaxter said:


> Case officer from Team Adelaide has been assigned to me today. Updating my details.
> 
> Scheduling my medicals for Saturday - the final step.
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 
> TYPE 190
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 04/11/13----------naur33n----------
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> 09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter----------- CO Allocation: 14/01/2014
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> 18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 
> TYPE 489
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary--


----------



## kingcantona7

Hi...
I was thinking of applying ACS now....but considering the fact that 261313 my occupation is flagged, I understand it might be removed from SOL list by July..

Please let me know:-

1. Normal time duration from ACS applcation to Visa lodging....
2. If I am able to get invite and apply before JUly 1, and then 261313 is removed, then what takes precedence....the fact I applied before removal from SOL or that the new SOL is active

please please reply


----------



## GSingh08

Congratulation buddy,after all your long battle is finished at goid note. Best of luck for future.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ricky ponting fan said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Can one of you please help with my doubts below-
> 1. CO for my application was assigned on 17th Nov 2013, and I was told that my reply with the documents should be with in 28 days. I replied on the 26th day with the documents I had and mentioned that I will be sending the remaining documents very soon. But I did not reply with any additional documents so dar as I have not been able to get my salary slips of the year 2005 and 2006 from my company and I have to get one PCC as well which will take another two more weeks max.
> 
> Please suggest me if I should send the payslips and other documents I currently have and then again send the subsequent documents (remaining payslips and PCC) again after couple of weeks, or should I send everything together after couple more weeks. I am asking this as, I read in the eMail from my CO that they expect all the documents together...
> 
> 2. Hope the delay from my side to send the documents from last 1 month or so, and also no interaction from my side with any update, will have any sort of delay/impact from a grant perspective...
> 
> 3. Approximately how long does it take for the grant after I send all the remaining documents. (my medical is over and is approved already)
> 
> Thanks Very Much in advance for your answers...
> 
> Also, Congratulations to all of you who have got the grants...!!!


Hi Rickyponting fan,

I think you should mail your CO with the docs in hand and explain your situation.Request the CO to give you sometime to get the rest of the docs.

Can you tell what documents were requested and also where the payslips requested was for relevant experience or irrelevant experience?


----------



## jre05

mohit2903 said:


> Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
> I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle
> 
> I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!
> 
> I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!
> 
> Regards,
> MG


Wow you got grant on Pongal, you will remember this on every year Pongal! 

Pongalooo Pongal :hug: :clap2:

Congratulations, so two sweets you have Pongal and Grant


----------



## Sai2Aus

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi...
> I was thinking of applying ACS now....but considering the fact that 261313 my occupation is flagged, I understand it might be removed from SOL list by July..
> 
> Please let me know:-
> 
> 1. Normal time duration from ACS applcation to Visa lodging....
> 2. If I am able to get invite and apply before JUly 1, and then 261313 is removed, then what takes precedence....the fact I applied before removal from SOL or that the new SOL is active
> 
> please please reply


Hi kingcantona,

To get the ACS result it would take 3months. If you have 65points or above you would get the invite quickly. If you have 60points you will have to wait for 3-4months i guess. 

After you get the invite you need not worry.You can apply for the visa even if your code is not in SOL.


----------



## msohaibkhan

JJ_TN said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to share you my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am an Australian PERMANENT RESIDENT now. I have got my PR yesterday.
> 
> Thanks to my family, friends and more importantly to the beloved forum members.
> 
> It’s fortunate to be part of this big family which guided me right from the beginning.
> 
> Started with the IELTS & ACS Preparation Work from 01 May 2013 and applied for ACS on 12 May 2013.
> 
> Appeared for IELTS on 08 Jun 2013 and got the same cleared on 21 June 2013
> 
> But unfortunately, the State Sponsorship was closed for my occupation code with SA (which was the only option for me at that time!)
> 
> Meanwhile I got the ACS Approval on 12/08/2013 which was also incorrect
> 
> However, just got it corrected from ACS - Even though I cannot go for sponsorship!
> 
> Fortunately, when I got my ACS Document corrected, SA published the new list with my code
> 
> Applied for SA SS on 03 Sep 2013 and got the approval on 18 Oct 2013
> 
> Applied for Indian, UK & Aus PCC on 22 Oct 2013 and lodged visa application on 30 Oct 2013
> 
> Got the Indian, UK & Aus PCC cleared on 01 Nov 2013, 08 Nov 2013 & 15 Nov 2013 resp
> 
> Medicals completed on 14 Nov 2013 & the same was cleared on 16 Nov 2013
> 
> CO got allocated on 20 Dec 2013 – Team 8 Adelaide - Initials SG
> 
> CO requested for further documents on 31 Dec 2013 & I replied back on 01 Jan 2014
> 
> Again CO requested for further documents on 10 Jan 2013 & I replied back on the same day
> 
> Finally my visa granted on 13 Jan 2014
> 
> Thanks all once again and All the best to everyone who is awaiting grant !!!





mohit2903 said:


> Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
> I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle
> 
> I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!
> 
> I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!
> 
> Regards,
> MG


Congratulations JJ_TN and Mohit


----------



## jre05

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Jre,
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. I too had to submit form 80 again as i didnt include my old passport details for me and my wife. I thought the size is 60mb and we can upload any number of files. You cleared the doubt.
> 
> Wait for the CO as you know there is no other option. May be the CO wont notice this and you might even get a direct grant.. All the best friend..


Thank you so much for your words on direct grant, I hope so too as its not a noticeable mistake. 

Well yes, I need to complete medicals soon in 2-3 weeks time. 

Yes, your understanding is correct, one can upload only 60 files maximum (For every applicant in an application, 60 file limit), and each file should be only 5MB or less.

I wish that you too get direct grant. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## kingjkraal

Today my last updated date changed to 14th Jan 2014.

The first change was 10 Dec 2013, then became 10 Jan 2014, and now again 14th Jan2014.

At least some thing is happening in the background.


----------



## anthoney

mohit2903 said:


> Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
> I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle
> 
> I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!
> 
> I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!
> 
> Regards,
> MG


Congrats mate  Have a blast


----------



## jre05

kingjkraal said:


> Today my last updated date changed to 14th Jan 2014.
> 
> The first change was 10 Dec 2013, then became 10 Jan 2014, and now again 14th Jan2014.
> 
> At least some thing is happening in the background.


Last updated date is the date when you updated or applied for Visa? For me it is that date.

Isn't it?


----------



## 0z_dream

if you are ready with documents and ielts result and can score more than 60 points then in general
3 months (acs)+14 days(eoi, if ceiling is not filled)= then you can lodge visa before June, hence comes under current rule. So no need to worry about 261313 may or may not removed from SOL for next financial yr.



kingcantona7 said:


> Hi...
> I was thinking of applying ACS now....but considering the fact that 261313 my occupation is flagged, I understand it might be removed from SOL list by July..
> 
> Please let me know:-
> 
> 1. Normal time duration from ACS applcation to Visa lodging....
> 2. If I am able to get invite and apply before JUly 1, and then 261313 is removed, then what takes precedence....the fact I applied before removal from SOL or that the new SOL is active
> 
> please please reply


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hello brother*



0z_dream said:


> if you are ready with documents and ielts result and can score more than 60 points then in general
> 3 months (acs)+14 days(eoi, if ceiling is not filled)= then you can lodge visa before June, hence comes under current rule. So no need to worry about 261313 may or may not removed from SOL for next financial yr.


Hello Brother,
How are you today.   
Hope you have not taken leave. Today one guy applied on 27th Nov got grant so yours could come by next week. 
- Vinay


----------



## kingjkraal

jre05 said:


> Last updated date is the date when you updated or applied for Visa? For me it is that date.
> 
> Isn't it?


Last updated date is the date when some documents are downloaded or viewed or something by someone in the background.
This is the date which is visible on the right side of status = in progress as soon as you log in to the IMMI account.


----------



## ScarDeejay

Hi mate need some help, for someone who hold a bachelor degree and master in electrical & electronic engineering will he be assign to 261313?


----------



## Varun Anand

Hello all,
Just checked my immi account.the doc statis shows received except 2 docs which are showing required dtd 9th Dec,my agent submitted the same day,but till date its showing required.
I am bit confused what to do.its being 3 months I applied for visa and kore than a month my 2 docs are showing status required.my agent says I gave not been allocated case officer till date.

Pls advise me what to do un such situation as from my end I have provided all docs in time,but their status is required for 2 docs since last 2 months.


----------



## jre05

kingjkraal said:


> Last updated date is the date when some documents are downloaded or viewed or something by someone in the background.
> This is the date which is visible on the right side of status = in progress as soon as you log in to the IMMI account.


Yes, I saw that, however, as and when I upload document, within one or two days, it turns to "Received" status and the date of that field changes too, whereas, this Last Updated date is still same as the date I launched visa.

So, perhaps it could be, when someone works and updates something in the background.


----------



## 0z_dream

Hi, 
Not yet, every day hope raise again and wait till noon :drama::drama: and again waiting for next day
Yea i saw that i hope hope to see some news from dec applicants, who is that i mean i didnt see that post can u pls share it .
And im not bro but sis 



vinayapte11 said:


> Hello Brother,
> How are you today.
> Hope you have not taken leave. Today one guy applied on 27th Nov got grant so yours could come by next week.
> - Vinay


----------



## kingjkraal

jre05 said:


> Yes, I saw that, however, as and when I upload document, within one or two days, it turns to "Received" status and the date of that field changes too, whereas, this Last Updated date is still same as the date I launched visa.
> 
> So, perhaps it could be, when someone works and updates something in the background.


Yeah what you said makes sense.
All my docs were updated on 18th December, after that i didn't upload anything else.


----------



## jre05

Varun Anand said:


> Hello all,
> Just checked my immi account.the doc statis shows received except 2 docs which are showing required dtd 9th Dec,my agent submitted the same day,but till date its showing required.
> I am bit confused what to do.its being 3 months I applied for visa and kore than a month my 2 docs are showing status required.my agent says I gave not been allocated case officer till date.
> 
> Pls advise me what to do un such situation as from my end I have provided all docs in time,but their status is required for 2 docs since last 2 months.


Varun,

I see nothing so surprising or a problem, it is how it works for everyone. Once they download it, it will turn to "received". So now your two documents are not still downloaded by them.

I uploaded off late 2 documents and after 2 days, it turned to received. It does NOT mean, everyone else would turn in 2 day. It could be one day or same day or even a month or 2, no surprise.

Do not fret.


----------



## Varun Anand

jre05 said:


> Varun,
> 
> I see nothing so surprising or a problem, it is how it works for everyone. Once they download it, it will turn to "received". So now your two documents are not still downloaded by them.
> 
> I uploaded off late 2 documents and after 2 days, it turned to received. It does NOT mean, everyone else would turn in 2 day. It could be one day or same day or even a month or 2, no surprise.
> 
> Do not fret.


Thanks a ton for ur reply.......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> Not yet, every day hope raise again and wait till noon :drama::drama: and again waiting for next day
> Yea i saw that i hope hope to see some news from dec applicants, who is that i mean i didnt see that post can u pls share it .
> And im not bro but sis


lol - " And im not bro but sis  "

Good one


----------



## 0z_dream

jre05 said:


> lol - " And im not bro but sis  "
> 
> Good one


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


>


  lol Cool !


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hello friend..*



0z_dream said:


>


How will I know Oz dream that you are a friend (not sis ) and not bro...
By the way you asked me regarding case of 25th Nov. Mohit who got grant today had lodged on 25th November.
So keep fingers crossed. Yours may be just round the corner.  arty:


----------



## 0z_dream

Vinay,
May i knw who is that lucky guy applied on 27th got grant today, im search but cant find 


vinayapte11 said:


> Hello Brother,
> How are you today.
> Hope you have not taken leave. Today one guy applied on 27th Nov got grant so yours could come by next week.
> - Vinay


----------



## jre05

vinayapte11 said:


> How will I know Oz dream that you are a friend (not sis ) and not bro...
> By the way you asked me regarding case of 25th Nov. Mohit who got grant today had lodged on 25th November.
> So keep fingers crossed. Yours may be just round the corner.  arty:


lol you are amusing  Never thought you could talk this merriment


----------



## 0z_dream

Agreed 
Mohit is onshore , right?


vinayapte11 said:


> How will I know Oz dream that you are a friend (not sis ) and not bro...
> By the way you asked me regarding case of 25th Nov. Mohit who got grant today had lodged on 25th November.
> So keep fingers crossed. Yours may be just round the corner.  arty:


----------



## 0z_dream

Today i tried to call dibp, but too late i called at 4:30 pm aus time.
SO if i need to call them i have to getup at 1:00 AM ohh mine :yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## vinayapte11

*No idea re*



0z_dream said:


> Agreed
> Mohit is onshore , right?


No idea re. Well if he is let us ask him to call (local call) our respective CO's and update us on respective status. hehehe.....


----------



## mohit2903

0z_dream said:


> Agreed
> Mohit is onshore , right?


Yep I am onshore


----------



## vinayapte11

*Why 1 am?*



0z_dream said:


> Today i tried to call dibp, but too late i called at 4:30 pm aus time.
> SO if i need to call them i have to getup at 1:00 AM ohh mine :yawn::yawn::yawn:


Why 1 am to call?
You can call around 6am in the morning. It will be around 10.30 in Adl / Brisb wherever ur CO is.

I have to wait till this weekend. 

Only gonna call next week. Lets hope I dont have to and get the grant.

- Vinay


----------



## 0z_dream

oh thats a good one, we can make as our local free consultant 
Yes he is onshore, u can find it in his timeline



vinayapte11 said:


> No idea re. Well if he is let us ask him to call (local call) our respective CO's and update us on respective status. hehehe.....


----------



## Panko

:bored: Another day gone by! Now begins wait for tomorrow! :smash:
Please change something :attention: ....at least change the 'Last Updated' date.


----------



## 0z_dream

I am in kuwait, so 8 hrs difference



vinayapte11 said:


> Why 1 am to call?
> You can call around 6am in the morning. It will be around 10.30 in Adl / Brisb wherever ur CO is.
> 
> I have to wait till this weekend.
> 
> Only gonna call next week. Lets hope I dont have to and get the grant.
> 
> - Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Last updted date*



Panko said:


> :bored: Another day gone by! Now begins wait for tomorrow! :smash:
> Please change something :attention: ....at least change the 'Last Updated' date.


Panko my last updated date is the date I lodged the application. haha..dont see any change till today.


----------



## 0z_dream

Yo will get the grant this week


vinayapte11 said:


> Why 1 am to call?
> You can call around 6am in the morning. It will be around 10.30 in Adl / Brisb wherever ur CO is.
> 
> I have to wait till this weekend.
> 
> Only gonna call next week. Lets hope I dont have to and get the grant.
> 
> - Vinay


----------



## 0z_dream

Panko,
Dont loose hope, next day ll come with new good news which give us boost


Panko said:


> :bored: Another day gone by! Now begins wait for tomorrow! :smash:
> Please change something :attention: ....at least change the 'Last Updated' date.


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Yo will get the grant this week


You are done with Medicals?


----------



## 0z_dream

No not yet, 
I am through an agent and my precious agent said i cannot do now and need to wait for my CO :bored::bored:


jre05 said:


> You are done with Medicals?


----------



## vinayapte11

*Go ahead with medicals*



0z_dream said:


> No not yet,
> I am through an agent and my precious agent said i cannot do now and need to wait for my CO :bored::bored:


CO allocation doesnt matter for medicals.

Go ahead if you have time. Infact I have seen cases where becoz everything was available the Co directly gave grant in 2-3 days of allocation. So why wait???

Have you done your PCC? You may require it for India as well as Kuwait I guess (in case your have been in Kuwait for a significant time) Hope you have checked it.

Vinay


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> No not yet,
> I am through an agent and my precious agent said i cannot do now and need to wait for my CO :bored::bored:


  

:juggle: Anyway enjoy till then :violin::drum:


----------



## peanut48

I received a response to my feedback email asking for my full name, DOB, Passport No., Place where application was lodged blah blah blah....don't know why when all I wanted was to know why 190 was being processed slower than 189 and if the priority groups have changed....anyway have replied, let's see what they respond.


----------



## 0z_dream

i asked them to give my log in id, they r not providing, when co ask at that time they will give oh god don't know how long i have to wait


vinayapte11 said:


> CO allocation doesnt matter for medicals.
> 
> Go ahead if you have time. Infact I have seen cases where becoz everything was available the Co directly gave grant in 2-3 days of allocation. So why wait???
> 
> Have you done your PCC? You may require it for India as well as Kuwait I guess (in case your have been in Kuwait for a significant time) Hope you have checked it.
> 
> Vinay


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> i asked them to give my log in id, they r not providing, when co ask at that time they will give oh god don't know how long i have to wait


Thats really irritating if these agents says all these stuffs, I know one more of our forum member is a victim of same thing, that he needs CO to ask for Medicals it seems from his agent. 

Hope you get CO soon


----------



## jre05

peanut48 said:


> I received a response to my feedback email asking for my full name, DOB, Passport No., Place where application was lodged blah blah blah....don't know why when all I wanted was to know why 190 was being processed slower than 189 and if the priority groups have changed....anyway have replied, let's see what they respond.


Yeah, there is nothing wrong for us to know that, anyway do not get perturbed, nothing has went wrong. Sometime perfect people like things around to be perfect, nothing wrong, I am with you completely!

Best regards,
JR


----------



## anthoney

kingjkraal said:


> Today my last updated date changed to 14th Jan 2014.
> 
> The first change was 10 Dec 2013, then became 10 Jan 2014, and now again 14th Jan2014.
> 
> At least some thing is happening in the background.


Even in my visa immi account last updated date changed to 14th Jan 2014. Initially, it was 11 Dec 2013. May be a CO has been allocated...not sure though.. :confused2:


----------



## 0z_dream

today it is dry day no much grant


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> today it is dry day no much grant


Generally Monday, Tuesday and Friday used to be a lot of grants.

Monday/Tuesday - Fresh and energetic and people will be in high spirited (Recharged from break)

Friday - Happy party day in Australia, they go to break and everyone would be happy (Human nature )  So many grants on that day too 

Even these kind of human psychology plays a role as COs are also humans like us. For that fact, a grant or reject is also based on the person's decision in weak cases. Some may give grant, while some other might delay to analyze well or even reject it. 

I believe in this so much!


----------



## peanut48

jre05 said:


> Yeah, there is nothing wrong for us to know that, anyway do not get perturbed, nothing has went wrong. Sometime perfect people like things around to be perfect, nothing wrong, I am with you completely!
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


 I'm not perturbed at all...in fact I've almost forgotten about my application. I've stopped logging into my account 10 times a day...Now I check it only once a day....trying to make it once in a week...I'm hoping to be surprised by the golden email one morning :fingerscrossed: I don't want to be tensed and strung out to receive the good news.


----------



## jre05

peanut48 said:


> I'm not perturbed at all...in fact I've almost forgotten about my application. I've stopped logging into my account 10 times a day...Now I check it only once a day....trying to make it once in a week...I'm hoping to be surprised by the golden email one morning :fingerscrossed: I don't want to be tensed and strung out to receive the good news.


I always like your attitude from the outset I know you. I know you are very courageous, even while writing my last post, I remembered that you will not be apprehensive. (I remembered that day the error in application about Australian Trip, I was very disturbed whereas you advised me courageously!), but just wrote my message just to throw some comfortness, being human  Hope you do not mistake it too.

Yes, I also believe in that, I never login to application every day also, only when I get time !I am never in hurry of getting my grant as I know, I can move only laters and not immediately and I never fret about the timeline. 

I like surprise news too like you, so hope one day very soon you will get it and me too after that, because I am yet to do my medicals in a couple of weeks!

I also wish that you get speedy and surprise grant soon.


----------



## anthoney

Checked out the other forum for updates on visa grant. One who had lodged application on 19 Nov received 190 visa grant today . Its getting close...desperately waiting for the BIG day... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vinayapte11

*Login not required*



0z_dream said:


> i asked them to give my log in id, they r not providing, when co ask at that time they will give oh god don't know how long i have to wait


Oz dream your login ID is not required. In case the Co has sent you your Application receipt (which he HAS to give you) it will contain an Application receipt number. You just approach the authorized medical centre and tell them your ARN and give Passport copy they will conduct your relevant tests and upload it to the medical portal.


----------



## peanut48

jre05 said:


> I always like your attitude from the outset I know you. I know you are very courageous, even while writing my last post, I remembered that you will not be apprehensive. (I remembered that day the error in application about Australian Trip, I was very disturbed whereas you advised me courageously!), but just wrote my message just to throw some comfortness, being human  Hope you do not mistake it too.
> 
> Yes, I also believe in that, I never login to application every day also, only when I get time !I am never in hurry of getting my grant as I know, I can move only laters and not immediately and I never fret about the timeline.
> 
> I like surprise news too like you, so hope one day very soon you will get it and me too after that, because I am yet to do my medicals in a couple of weeks!
> 
> I also wish that you get speedy and surprise grant soon.


Take it easy JR!


----------



## vinayapte11

*Patience is so important.*



peanut48 said:


> I'm not perturbed at all...in fact I've almost forgotten about my application. I've stopped logging into my account 10 times a day...Now I check it only once a day....trying to make it once in a week...I'm hoping to be surprised by the golden email one morning :fingerscrossed: I don't want to be tensed and strung out to receive the good news.


You are realyl courageous. I login 2 times a day. Once when I reach office and second time when the office hours close in Australia. i.e post lunch.
Patience is such an important virtue. We all are learning from this great experience.


----------



## SRS_2013

vinayapte11 said:


> You are realyl courageous. I login 2 times a day. Once when I reach office and second time when the office hours close in Australia. i.e post lunch.
> Patience is such an important virtue. We all are learning from this great experience.


so true!!


----------



## peanut48

Chill out folks!!

P.S: You guys really don't know what courage is about....seriously get a grip...its just a visa application not fighting a dragon!


----------



## SRS_2013

Hi all,

one query.

while applying for acs assessment, i had provided an affidavit from my manager regarding my roles and responsibilities in my organization. 

I could not get the details of my experience in the company letter head and so my agent had suggested to get this affidavit in stamp paper.

Now after lodging the application, my agent told me to inform my manager that the Australian high commission in New delhi might contact her to verify the details provided in the affidavit.

Is that the case? do they get in touch with our employers for verification?

any personal experiences?


----------



## jre05

peanut48 said:


> Take it easy JR!


----------



## 0z_dream

Hmm dragon..mm at least show some reaction  or even burn us.
But here it just no reaction 


peanut48 said:


> Chill out folks!!
> 
> P.S: You guys really don't know what courage is about....seriously get a grip...its just a visa application not fighting a dragon!


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Hmm dragon..mm at least show some reaction  or even burn us.
> But here it just no reaction


lol what are you trying to say  I really don't get this English :confused2: but its cute lol  I never read books like Sydney Sheldon or any novel/comic like girls do   Poor English I have.....


----------



## SRS_2013

Hi all,

one query.

while applying for acs assessment, i had provided an affidavit from my manager regarding my roles and responsibilities in my organization. 

I could not get the details of my experience in the company letter head and so my agent had suggested to get this affidavit in stamp paper.

Now after lodging the application, my agent told me to inform my manager that the Australian high commission in New delhi might contact her to verify the details provided in the affidavit.

Is that the case? do they get in touch with our employers for verification?

any personal experiences?


----------



## peanut48

hahaha...JR, Oz_dream please don't take it otherwise...just some jesting here!! But I think you guys have lost it coz of this wait...I know the feeling but somehow I've managed to move past it....


----------



## 0z_dream

Peanut compared visa application with a dragon


jre05 said:


> lol what are you trying to say  I really don't get this English :confused2: but its cute lol  I never read books like Sydney Sheldon or any novel/comic like girls do   Poor English I have.....


----------



## jre05

peanut48 said:


> hahaha...JR, Oz_dream please don't take it otherwise...just some jesting here!! But I think you guys have lost it coz of this wait...I know the feeling but somehow I've managed to move past it....


You are the emblem of Patience, Perseverance and Courage 

You are an entrepreneur, of course you should have all these. Great thing !!!! :hug:

Tia


----------



## 0z_dream

I knw my english is poor, but at least able to get 7 in ielts. oh yea for listening i got 8.5 


jre05 said:


> lol what are you trying to say  I really don't get this English :confused2: but its cute lol  I never read books like Sydney Sheldon or any novel/comic like girls do   Poor English I have.....


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Peanut compared visa application with a dragon


*Looked the meaning of Dragon in "thefreedictionary.com" quickly*


----------



## 0z_dream

I dont have exp, but from our forum friends, DIBP may do so, no need to be worried, they just call to know whether you are working there or not. Also they r not going say anything regarding your visa. You can inform in general to your HR or employer that you are looking for "distance education from aus university and they might call to verify your employment because such distance education is allowed only for working people", just cover it up. All will be fine




SRS_2013 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> one query.
> 
> while applying for acs assessment, i had provided an affidavit from my manager regarding my roles and responsibilities in my organization.
> 
> I could not get the details of my experience in the company letter head and so my agent had suggested to get this affidavit in stamp paper.
> 
> Now after lodging the application, my agent told me to inform my manager that the Australian high commission in New delhi might contact her to verify the details provided in the affidavit.
> 
> Is that the case? do they get in touch with our employers for verification?
> 
> any personal experiences?


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> I knw my english is poor, but at least able to get 7 in ielts. oh yea for listening i got 8.5


What are you saying? I got 8.5 in Listening too and got 7 above in all too, nope yours is a good English, generally girls speak a good English than guys 

Same pinch, cheers. I really improve my English day by day!


----------



## 0z_dream

Dragon- A mythical monster traditionally represented as a gigantic reptile having a lion's claws, the tail of a serpent, wings, and a scaly 
skin



jre05 said:


> *Looked the meaning of Dragon in "thefreedictionary.com" quickly*


----------



## 0z_dream

Same pinch


jre05 said:


> What are you saying? I got 8.5 in Listening too and got 7 above in all too, nope yours is a good English, generally girls speak a good English than guys
> 
> Same pinch, cheers. I really improve my English day by day!


----------



## Sai2Aus

Peanut,Jre,Oz_dream good conversation..

Though i login just once a day this WAITING thing is eating my head. cant stop thinking about it. Trying my hands on various things.. Trying to concentrate more on work and family.. Yet this thought keeps peeping in every other minute.. 

Everyday we say no news for us and become impatient.But end of the day we are actually patient waiting for the next day to bloom.. 

So lets all wait patiently and impatiently :whoo::music:ray::smash:


----------



## Rabee

Friends I am completely disappointed,, 12 months since the application was lodged and so far it is a complete silence. Certainly my case is one of the unlikeliest as my first team (31) was disbanded. Bad luck brought me to team 33... 

Immediately after 'being adopted" by team 33, they referred me to the well-known team 13 

I hope someone can predict or give advise (see timeline in signature)..


----------



## 0z_dream

Yes i know we have to wait, hope we get some information regarding our application.


Sai2Aus said:


> Peanut,Jre,Oz_dream good conversation..
> 
> Though i login just once a day this WAITING thing is eating my head. cant stop thinking about it. Trying my hands on various things.. Trying to concentrate more on work and family.. Yet this thought keeps peeping in every other minute..
> 
> Everyday we say no news for us and become impatient.But end of the day we are actually patient waiting for the next day to bloom..
> 
> So lets all wait patiently and impatiently :whoo::music:ray::smash:


----------



## SRS_2013

0z_dream said:


> I dont have exp, but from our forum friends, DIBP may do so, no need to be worried, they just call to know whether you are working there or not. Also they r not going say anything regarding your visa. You can inform in general to your HR or employer that you are looking for "distance education from aus university and they might call to verify your employment because such distance education is allowed only for working people", just cover it up. All will be fine


thanks Oz_dream


----------



## sohinimitra

Hi I am Sohini from India (Kolkata). I am in the process of Australian Immigration. I have applied for HR Adviser 223111. My Vetasses result was positive in Nov 14. By the time the result was out, HR Adviser in WA is showing in (Available)-Schedule 2. My EOI submission date was 18th December 2013. I have submitted EOI for Western Australia as my IELTS matching with their criteria. I would like to know whether I have any chance or not. I am applying through an agent.

Please if anyone can help me in this regard.


----------



## SRS_2013

Rabee said:


> Friends I am completely disappointed,, 12 months since the application was lodged and so far it is a complete silence. Certainly my case is one of the unlikeliest as my first team (31) was disbanded. Bad luck brought me to team 33...
> 
> Immediately after 'being adopted" by team 33, they referred me to the well-known team 13
> 
> I hope someone can predict or give advise (see timeline in signature)..


have you not contacted the CO yet?


----------



## Sai2Aus

Rabee said:


> Friends I am completely disappointed,, 12 months since the application was lodged and so far it is a complete silence. Certainly my case is one of the unlikeliest as my first team (31) was disbanded. Bad luck brought me to team 33...
> 
> Immediately after 'being adopted" by team 33, they referred me to the well-known team 13
> 
> I hope someone can predict or give advise (see timeline in signature)..


Hi Rabee,

1yr is high time.. Did you try calling your CO or email them? 

For just few weeks we are unable to wait. You are awaiting the grant for 1 whole year.. Hats off to your patience.


----------



## Panko

peanut48 said:


> Chill out folks!!
> 
> P.S: You guys really don't know what courage is about....seriously get a grip...its just a visa application not fighting a dragon!


You need to be Bilbo Baggins or Thorin Oakenshield (or peanut48) to fight the Dragon!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi Folks,

Done with Medicals today. Went to Fortis, Bangalore. Being holiday today, there was no rush and medical were finished in 1 hour for both me and my wife. 

Now, wait starts for Golden Email


----------



## Santhosh.15

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Done with Medicals today. Went to Fortis, Bangalore. Being holiday today, there was no rush and medical were finished in 1 hour for both me and my wife.
> 
> Now, wait starts for Golden Email


Hi Ratnesh

I am happy for you. You are inching closer and closer every passing day.

Santhosh


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Done with Medicals today. Went to Fortis, Bangalore. Being holiday today, there was no rush and medical were finished in 1 hour for both me and my wife.
> 
> Now, wait starts for Golden Email


 Great....now there is a wait! arty:


----------



## bharadwajsvr

sohinimitra said:


> Hi I am Sohini from India (Kolkata). I am in the process of Australian Immigration. I have applied for HR Adviser 223111. My Vetasses result was positive in Nov 14. By the time the result was out, HR Adviser in WA is showing in (Available)-Schedule 2. My EOI submission date was 18th December 2013. I have submitted EOI for Western Australia as my IELTS matching with their criteria. I would like to know whether I have any chance or not. I am applying through an agent.
> 
> Please if anyone can help me in this regard.


Hi Sohini.. I have applied for the 190 visa as an HR Advisor and had got an invite from the WA Govt. There is no reason why you cant go ahead with your application. The only thing being since HR Advisor is available only in the Schedule 2 list, you too might have to provide them with an Offer Letter from an employer in WA in your applied field.
All the best with your application. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## OZHope

mohit2903 said:


> Hip Hip Hurry!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have just received the Golden mail - Grant letter......
> I was waiting for this moment since 2009, anyway finally I have conquered this battle
> 
> I sincerely thanks everyone on this forum for their invaluable guidance and support!
> 
> I wish this waiting game gets over soon for everyone else too....Cheers!!
> 
> Regards,
> MG


Congratulations Mohit . Party time


----------



## OZHope

JJ_TN said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to share you my best moment in life.
> 
> Yes, I am an Australian PERMANENT RESIDENT now. I have got my PR yesterday.
> Finally my visa granted on 13 Jan 2014
> 
> Thanks all once again and All the best to everyone who is awaiting grant !!!


Congratulations . Well done.


----------



## Black_Rose

oz and jre are in cool mood expecting they will get the grant within few days, today or tomorrow. very nice to see. but hang on, another fellow applicants just expressed his depression of waiting for a year. oh noo.... ....:attention:
nothing is in our hand except praying for each others :drama:


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Done with Medicals today. Went to Fortis, Bangalore. Being holiday today, there was no rush and medical were finished in 1 hour for both me and my wife.
> 
> Now, wait starts for Golden Email


Thats great.. All is done from your side now..

Did they tell you how long will they take to upload the results?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Thats great.. All is done from your side now..
> 
> Did they tell you how long will they take to upload the results?


Yes, they said reports will be uploaded within 48 hours. Hope that "Organise Health Examinations" link disappear from immi account without any issues  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rabee

yes friends it is now one year wait - so far ....

@Sai2Aus I have contacted the case officer till he replied that I should not ask about status updates... politely expressed annoyance from my nagging. It seems like I am in long queue for security checking since July 2013, the first time they asked for form 80 (imagine! they've asked for form 80 after 6 months from lodging)

Crazy case is mine, but this should not apply to you friends so cheer up. I wish someone form seniors can give advise with thanks


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes, they said reports will be uploaded within 48 hours. Hope that "Organise Health Examinations" link disappear from immi account without any issues  :fingerscrossed:


Cool !! your medicals would be cleared.. Good luck..


----------



## Panko

Black_Rose said:


> oz and jre are in cool mood expecting they will get the grant within few days, today or tomorrow. very nice to see. but hang on, another fellow applicants just expressed his depression of waiting for a year. oh noo.... ....:attention:
> nothing is in our hand except praying for each others :drama:


 Yeah....I guess fighting the Dragons is much easier!!!


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Dragon- A mythical monster traditionally represented as a gigantic reptile having a lion's claws, the tail of a serpent, wings, and a scaly
> skin


Yeah  Thank you for helping me out


----------



## jre05

Sai2Aus said:


> Peanut,Jre,Oz_dream good conversation..
> 
> Though i login just once a day this WAITING thing is eating my head. cant stop thinking about it. Trying my hands on various things.. Trying to concentrate more on work and family.. Yet this thought keeps peeping in every other minute..
> 
> Everyday we say no news for us and become impatient.But end of the day we are actually patient waiting for the next day to bloom..
> 
> So lets all wait patiently and impatiently :whoo::music:ray::smash:


Yes all wait until good time comes, certainly all whatever we wish shouldn't happen in our own way, perhaps god has best way that we do not know. But yes, everything good only will happen and the nature gives best result. 

I do not know why I am never antsy anytime even during my ACS period or IELTS period and eventually now too. I am just like anyone who hasn't applied a visa, I just do not even get a single thought of impatient or anything and do not cark. There are also many persons like me with this nature.

All get grant one day soon   Trust me, that day will be the good day, let us not curse anything!



Rabee said:


> Friends I am completely disappointed,, 12 months since the application was lodged and so far it is a complete silence. Certainly my case is one of the unlikeliest as my first team (31) was disbanded. Bad luck brought me to team 33...
> 
> Immediately after 'being adopted" by team 33, they referred me to the well-known team 13
> 
> I hope someone can predict or give advise (see timeline in signature)..


Oh sorry to hear that 

One of my friend forum member, unfortunately his wait is also more than 11 months, his application is also in security check. 

Well do not worry, you will get your good time so soon.

All the clouds have a silver line behind it


----------



## 0z_dream

I dont think so my friend, still i need to do med and pcc waiting for co.


Black_Rose said:


> oz and jre are in cool mood expecting they will get the grant within few days, today or tomorrow. very nice to see. but hang on, another fellow applicants just expressed his depression of waiting for a year. oh noo.... ....:attention:
> nothing is in our hand except praying for each others :drama:


----------



## Black_Rose

0z_dream said:


> I dont think so my friend, still i need to do med and pcc waiting for co.


The Oz dream going to be fulfilled soon don't worry.


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> oz and jre are in cool mood expecting they will get the grant within few days, today or tomorrow. very nice to see. but hang on, another fellow applicants just expressed his depression of waiting for a year. oh noo.... ....:attention:
> nothing is in our hand except praying for each others :drama:


lol I am always a sweet talker and yes I am a child by heart  

You know what, I have some little allergy due to some kind of food I ate, thus I am awaiting this thing to get well, already it is 90% cured. So I will do my medicals soon.

Thus, I am not really worried about my timeline. Even if I would have completed medicals, I wouldn't worry at all. I never complained about my ACS thing too, and so with IELTS and now with Visa. I am even ok if it go beyond 3 months too, all what I know is I will get GRANT, I am happy with that. I am not in a hurry at all to fly to Australia the moment I get grant and I am sure 99% of us is like that, but I really do not understand why people go such impatient.

I should be candid in sharing my experience " This is the BEST forum, Best people and Best place I found in Internet apart from one or two other forums I know on different subject. However, I also see that many people go impatient meaninglessly such that, if they get grant, they will fly on next day. I have seen many people who got grant and they were even afraid about getting a job and not ready to fly immediately", why is that people cannot wait 3 months without cark and bicker? I have also seen few positive people here like me, they never worry about timeline, just "Fire and forget" strategy. I mean, they just launch application and never worry further. They will get grant one day and they share the happy news, until then, we cannot even see them in forum. 

What all I believe and experienced is, time and nature and god gives the BEST result for us AT THE RIGHT TIME. Why to worry unnecessarily? I do not understand.

Happy buddy and happy mates :flypig::behindsofa::laser:


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> lol I am always a sweet talker and yes I am child by heart
> 
> You know what, I have some little allergy due to some kind of food I ate, thus I am awaiting this thing to get well, already it is 90% cured. So I will do my medicals soon.
> 
> Thus, I am not really worried about my timeline. Even if I would have completed medicals, I wouldn't worry at all. I never complained about my ACS thing too, and so with IELTS and now with Visa. I am even ok if it go beyond 3 months too, all what I know is I will get GRANT, I am happy with that. I am not in a hurry at all to fly to Australia the moment I get grant and I am sure 99% of us is like that, but I really do not understand why people go such impatient.
> 
> I should be candid in sharing my experience " This is the BEST forum, Best people and Best place I found in Internet apart from one or two other forums I know on different subject. However, I also see that many people go impatient meaninglessly such that, if they get grant, they will fly on next day. I have seen many people who got grant and they were even afraid about getting a job and not ready to fly immediately", why is that people cannot wait 3 months without cark and bicker? I have also seen few positive people here like me, they never worry about timeline, just "Fire and forget" strategy. I mean, they just launch application and never worry further. They will get grant a day and they share the happy news, until then, we cannot even see them in forum.
> 
> What all I believe and experienced is, time and nature and god gives the BEST result for us AT THE RIGHT TIME. Why to worry unnecessarily? I do not understand.
> 
> Happy buddy and happy mates :flypig::behindsofa::laser:


 I think EVERYONE on this forum is positive and ALL these wonderful folks shall receive their grants soon!!!


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> I think EVERYONE on this forum is positive and ALL these wonderful folks shall receive their grants soon!!!


Oopz typo, not the right word I said. I want to mean "Many people like me who do not worry about timeline"   

Anyway, that's a compendious reply.  Yes, in deed everyone who is part of this forum is positive and that's why they apply for visa and aspire for another better country.


----------



## priyank

I have applied for 190 on 2 Dec 2013 and today I received an mail from IMMI which states as "Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent". The following things were checked:-
1. The application correspondence nothing shows up. 
2. "The manage application alert" shows the same message. 
3. In "My application summary" the status updated heading shows 14 Jan, 2014. 
4. Rest no change

I believe there is nothing to worry about it. But I wanted to know does it mean that the application has been initiated for CO allocation?


----------



## Panko

priyank said:


> I have applied for 190 on 2 Dec 2013 and today I received an mail from IMMI which states as "Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent". The following things were checked:-
> 1. The application correspondence nothing shows up.
> 2. "The manage application alert" shows the same message.
> 3. In "My application summary" the status updated heading shows 14 Jan, 2014.
> 4. Rest no change
> 
> I believe there is nothing to worry about it. But I wanted to know does it mean that the application has been initiated for CO allocation?


I guess the same thing happened today with the user - Vamsi. If you could go back a bit you may find his post.


----------



## snarayan

Successfully completed 2.5 months and no contact from co yet. Agent chasing via email to get contact details of co, but no response yet.


----------



## kaurivneet

*FBI PCC needs to be certified*

Thou my question is a lil misplaced for this thread but I want to ask if anybody knows if I need to upload certified copy of US FBI PCC. the reason is the original document is black n white so even if I take colored scan it will b the same.

DIAC mentions you can upload original colored scans, but for this one cant differentiate.Please advise what needs to be done


----------



## priyank

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just now I received a mail stating -- " Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent."
> 
> But, there is no correspondence showing up under Immi account. Is this signs of CO allocation.. :fingerscrossed:


Bro I am sailing the same boat which you are in i.e. 2 Dec and have the same status update today. 

The only Logic that I can make here is since many grants were done yesterday thus many CO's need to be allotted cases and since some changes happened in our IMMI account, maybe we are next. That means a good news hope by tomorrow. God be with us that's all.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

priyank said:


> Bro I am sailing the same boat which you are in i.e. 2 Dec and have the same status update today. The only Logic that I can make here is since many grants were done yesterday thus many CO's need to be allotted cases and since some changes happened in our IMMI account, maybe we are next. That means a good news hope by tomorrow. God be with us that's all.


Hi Priyank,

I wish your words come true to see our golden mails.


----------



## priyank

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Priyank,
> 
> I wish your words come true to see our golden mails.


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

After meds, generally how much time it takes them get cleared in visa application ?


----------



## 2013

priyank said:


> Bro I am sailing the same boat which you are in i.e. 2 Dec and have the same status update today.
> 
> The only Logic that I can make here is since many grants were done yesterday thus many CO's need to be allotted cases and since some changes happened in our IMMI account, maybe we are next. That means a good news hope by tomorrow. God be with us that's all.


What's the last updated status in immiaccount ??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vamshi4happy

ratnesh.nagori said:


> After meds, generally how much time it takes them get cleared in visa application ?


For me it took 7 days...


----------



## jre05

ratnesh.nagori said:


> After meds, generally how much time it takes them get cleared in visa application ?


Generally 2 to 5 days! Anytime, based on when doctor uploads (I know Doctor takes at least 2 days).


----------



## priyank

ratnesh.nagori said:


> After meds, generally how much time it takes them get cleared in visa application ?


Hi, 

It takes a weeks times.


----------



## priyank

2013 said:


> What's the last updated status in immiaccount ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi, 

The latest update is " Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent.". The visa application was filed on 2 Dec. You filed on 5th Dec. Did you also receive the same mail?


----------



## snarayan

Guys, what does evidence of health section say who have completed medicals. Is it received or recommended?


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> lol I am always a sweet talker and yes I am a child by heart
> 
> You know what, I have some little allergy due to some kind of food I ate, thus I am awaiting this thing to get well, already it is 90% cured. So I will do my medicals soon.
> 
> Thus, I am not really worried about my timeline. Even if I would have completed medicals, I wouldn't worry at all. I never complained about my ACS thing too, and so with IELTS and now with Visa. I am even ok if it go beyond 3 months too, all what I know is I will get GRANT, I am happy with that. I am not in a hurry at all to fly to Australia the moment I get grant and I am sure 99% of us is like that, but I really do not understand why people go such impatient.
> 
> I should be candid in sharing my experience " This is the BEST forum, Best people and Best place I found in Internet apart from one or two other forums I know on different subject. However, I also see that many people go impatient meaninglessly such that, if they get grant, they will fly on next day. I have seen many people who got grant and they were even afraid about getting a job and not ready to fly immediately", why is that people cannot wait 3 months without cark and bicker? I have also seen few positive people here like me, they never worry about timeline, just "Fire and forget" strategy. I mean, they just launch application and never worry further. They will get grant one day and they share the happy news, until then, we cannot even see them in forum.
> 
> What all I believe and experienced is, time and nature and god gives the BEST result for us AT THE RIGHT TIME. Why to worry unnecessarily? I do not understand.
> 
> Happy buddy and happy mates :flypig::behindsofa::laser:


Nice one. To be happy there is no other option left rather than coping ourselves with these situation where we all have to give kind of patience test. from skill assessments to state sponsor, EOI to invite, visa application lodge to document asking there are enormous time that we need to spend with anxiety. so, as you are doing, thinking about food that cause you allergy and figuring out what's mom cooking with which ingredient...lol. that's the better thing to do, keep the long immigration thought away and live your everyday to day life, don't waste time thinking what will happen or what CO might have been thinking about our documents, spoiling our good night slip thinking that OH my scanning was dark i'm gonna get refusal letter soon excreta . Anxiety bring only anxiety, nothing else. Good Luck to you all.


----------



## 2013

priyank said:


> Hi,
> 
> The latest update is " Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent.". The visa application was filed on 2 Dec. You filed on 5th Dec. Did you also receive the same mail?


I applied via agent, not sure if she received the mail or not. But, my status immiaccount was changed last updated on 9th Jan'14. 
Did you also noticed this 9th Jan change or this is the first for you?


----------



## 2013

where's ""The manage application alert""


----------



## Vamshi4happy

2013 said:


> where's ""The manage application alert""


It is under " My Preferences " section located top left once you glib to ImmiAcount.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

snarayan said:


> Guys, what does evidence of health section say who have completed medicals. Is it received or recommended?


It is in " Recommended " status. As per my observation it will be same for all those who got their medicals done through online.


----------



## Rathesh

Today Received email CO has allocated from GSM Team Brisbane 33.....some relief now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Rathesh said:


> Today Received email CO has allocated from GSM Team Brisbane 33.....some relief now!!!!!!!!!!!!


When you filed visa application ?


----------



## anthoney

ratnesh.nagori said:


> When you filed visa application ?


I think he applied on 21 Nov based on info mentioned in Nov-Dec applicants list


----------



## Rathesh

anthoney said:


> I think he applied on 21 Nov based on info mentioned in Nov-Dec applicants list



Yes .....


----------



## anthoney

Rathesh said:


> Yes .....


Good luck mate!!! Your grant is around the corner...


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> Nice one. To be happy there is no other option left rather than coping ourselves with these situation where we all have to give kind of patience test. from skill assessments to state sponsor, EOI to invite, visa application lodge to document asking there are enormous time that we need to spend with anxiety. so, as you are doing, thinking about food that cause you allergy and figuring out what's mom cooking with which ingredient...lol. that's the better thing to do, keep the long immigration thought away and live your everyday to day life, don't waste time thinking what will happen or what CO might have been thinking about our documents, spoiling our good night slip thinking that OH my scanning was dark i'm gonna get refusal letter soon excreta . Anxiety bring only anxiety, nothing else. Good Luck to you all.


Beautifully written, agree with you and will do that  

Well, unfortunately, I am not blessed to live with my Mom always, I live in another city from where my Mom lives, and I always have to eat outside (Restaurants) although I prefer cooking myself. That is because, I live in a sort of hotel where cooking is not permitted. I daily have to spend a huge amount for unpalatable food, and of course many of the times these food contains ingredients that doctor strictly advised me to stay away from. I am trying to be good as much as possible. 

Yes, as you rightly said, I should strictly stay away at least for a couple of weeks from these foods and take prescribed medicine properly, after which I can hope to get this illness cured. Even doctor soothed me saying the same, that if I stay restricted as per her instructions at least for 2 weeks, I can see a change. I hope I get cured soon. :rolleyes2:

Thank you for your message again, wish you all success in your process and we all get grant soon


----------



## vinayapte11

Rathesh said:


> Today Received email CO has allocated from GSM Team Brisbane 33.....some relief now!!!!!!!!!!!!


Rathesh even mine is Brisbane team 33...who is your CO (initials?) mine is LR.


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> Beautifully written, agree with you and will do that
> 
> Well, unfortunately, I am not blessed to live with my Mom always, I live in another city from where my Mom lives, and I always have to eat outside (Restaurants) although I prefer cooking myself. That is because, I live in a sort of hotel where cooking is not permitted. I daily have to spend a huge amount for unpalatable food, and of course many of the times these food contains ingredients that doctor strictly advised me to stay away from. I am trying to be good as much as possible.
> 
> Yes, as you rightly said, I should strictly stay away at least for a couple of weeks from these foods and take prescribed medicine properly, after which I can hope to get this illness cured. Even doctor soothed me saying the same, that if I stay restricted as per her instructions at least for 2 weeks, I can see a change. I hope I get cured soon. :rolleyes2:
> 
> Thank you for your message again, wish you all success in your process and we all get grant soon


hopefully this allergy is bringing your luck. anyway, thanks for wishing. good luck with your application. :couch2:


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> hopefully this allergy is bringing your luck. anyway, thanks for wishing. good luck with your application. :couch2:


Cheers! All I can do is, leave it to the holy feets of the almighty god for the grace and mercy and I am certain that the god already blessed me the grace so far in this process   

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Jango911

*Victorian State Nomination for International PhD Graduates*

Dear All,

Could anyone shed some light on the subject "Victorian State Nomination for International PhD Graduates", I need this info for a friend!

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...te-nomination-for-international-phd-graduates

Here is the Q? Even a PhD needs to apply under the "open" SOL (if available)

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...state-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria

If my understanding is correct then, there would be an "assessment requirement" for e.g ACS, EA, TRA etc.

& after that the processing time is like 2 weeks . . .

Awaiting responses . . .

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## nupur

0z_dream said:


> Today i tried to call dibp, but too late i called at 4:30 pm aus time.
> SO if i need to call them i have to getup at 1:00 AM ohh mine :yawn::yawn::yawn:


hi which number are u calling on ,i had called on the below 3 number and the waiting period was too huge finally had to hang up...+611800009623,+611800040070 and+611300364613..i had applied for 190visa on 9th nov.


----------



## nupur

*waiting and waiting and waiting*

seniors plz help me ,to understand when i should expect a movement on my visa logged.......i had logged by 190 visa on 9th nov and till now, not even a CO has been allocated:confused2:..I have uploaded all my docs and also the pcc and the medical...this waiting is almost killing me.:boxing:.every morning i am super excited to get that golden email ,which fazes out during the afternoon time ...this waiting period is really worrying me .....:eyebrows:


----------



## Black_Rose

nupur said:


> seniors plz help me ,to understand when i should expect a movement on my visa logged.......i had logged by 190 visa on 9th nov and till now, not even a CO has been allocated:confused2:..I have uploaded all my docs and also the pcc and the medical...this waiting is almost killing me.:boxing:.every morning i am super excited to get that golden email ,which fazes out during the afternoon time ...this waiting period is really worrying me .....:eyebrows:


From which state you gained your nomination ? may be you will get the result without allocating a CO. If almighty Lord wants. So, Keep faith on God and in the mean time contact with DIBP. Good Luck


----------



## nupur

Black_Rose said:


> From which state you gained your nomination ? may be you will get the result without allocating a CO. If almighty Lord wants. So, Keep faith on God and in the mean time contact with DIBP. Good Luck


i had got state sponsorship from SA and i did call DIBP...the waiting period was too huge ,finally had to hang up,without speaking to them....yes you are right maybe i should pray to god to shower patience on me instead of speedy grant as that seems more appropriate ....


----------



## Black_Rose

nupur said:


> i had got state sponsorship from SA and i did call DIBP...the waiting period was too huge ,finally had to hang up,without speaking to them....yes you are right maybe i should pray to god to shower patience on me instead of speedy grant as that seems more appropriate ....


why don't you email them. seems they are very busy after vacation. did you apply by your own? Good Lucklane:


----------



## jpspringall

Black_Rose said:


> why don't you email them. seems they are very busy after vacation. did you apply by your own? Good Lucklane:


Black_rose, do you have an email address for them? And do you think they would be able to tell me if I passed the medical or not....not knowing is killing me.

James


----------



## Black_Rose

jpspringall said:


> Black_rose, do you have an email address for them? And do you think they would be able to tell me if I passed the medical or not....not knowing is killing me.
> 
> James


Yes you can ask them or even you can ask your CO's email address to contact them directly which is more efficient. 
Go to This Link to send them enquiry. Be polite and formal, I hope they will be the same. Good Luck:spit:


----------



## nupur

Black_Rose said:


> why don't you email them. seems they are very busy after vacation. did you apply by your own? Good Lucklane:


no i had applied through a immigration agency,who have informed me that i will have to wait for further communication from the visa dpt....i dont have any email id where i can ask them about my status as the CO hasnt made any contact with me:confused2:.Is there any general email id where i can mail them and ask them??????


----------



## nupur

Black_Rose said:


> Yes you can ask them or even you can ask your CO's email address to contact them directly which is more efficient.
> Go to This Link to send them enquiry. Be polite and formal, I hope they will be the same. Good Luck:spit:



i submitted my query on the above link,hopefully this will shed some light:fingerscrossed: ...thanks so much for sharing this vital piece of info...


----------



## jpspringall

nupur said:


> i submitted my query on the above link,hopefully this will shed some light:fingerscrossed: ...thanks so much for sharing this vital piece of info...


Ditto


----------



## jpspringall

jpspringall said:


> Ditto


Sadly, it's an automated form, which just emails you some general information. 

James


----------



## UU!

Hi,

I hope you guys are well... I will be obliged if you can kindly advice on following:

I will be traveling will by spouse and two babies for the first, please let me know what official procedures do I have to do once I get there, like registering ourselves some where, how to apply by baby stipends if any, health insurance, social security etc.

Br & Thanks


----------



## anthoney

UU! said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope you guys are well... I will be obliged if you can kindly advice on following:
> 
> I will be traveling will by spouse and two babies for the first, please let me know what official procedures do I have to do once I get there, like registering ourselves some where, how to apply by baby stipends if any, health insurance, social security etc.
> 
> Br & Thanks


Check out this thread which will definitely help you with a lot of info.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/141868-experiences-recent-migrant-australia.html


----------



## Santhosh.15

ashokseenu said:


> Hi Santosh,
> 
> Pongal Vazthukal.
> I'm working as Telecom Engineer in Sydney. It has been 3yrs here on 457 work visa n planning to take PR. Just started SkillsSelect n good to have frds for guidance.
> 
> Good luck for ur final PR approval. Cheers mate (ippadi thaan inge sollaranga. But oru style pola varuma)


Hi Ashok,

Pongal Nalvazthukal for you and your family. 

Nice to know you are there for sometime now. I would require lot of help from you once my PR gets through may be. Good luck for your PR, lets stay in touch regularly. 

Have a good day.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

australia.ind said:


> Cool guys!!! Happy to see the thread...


Hi,

Pongal Nalvazthukal to you and your family.

I think i know you in one of the threads and we also exchanged couple of PM's. You offered a room for Chennaites. Actually, that message inspired me to start this. thread for Chennaites.

So, in a way you are Co-founder of this thread.

Hopefully, we can have many more helpful minds like you here to help chennaites and also others.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## nithila.nagu

Hi guys,

I guess COs have mostly cleared the backlog of nov '13 applicants . I hope its time for dec'13 applicants. Dec applicants, any updates?

so far nothing from my side...


----------



## prasanth_aus

nithila.nagu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I guess COs have mostly cleared the backlog of nov '13 applicants . I hope its time for dec'13 applicants. Dec applicants, any updates?
> 
> so far nothing from my side...


Hi Nithila....

Still lot of November pending.. I lodged on 5th November.. still no sign..


----------



## 2013

nithila.nagu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I guess COs have mostly cleared the backlog of nov '13 applicants . I hope its time for dec'13 applicants. Dec applicants, any updates?
> 
> so far nothing from my side...


Not for me.... 5th dec... !!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Nithila....
> 
> Still lot of November pending.. I lodged on 5th November.. still no sign..


You should mail or call them. Its almost 10 weeks now.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## prasanth_aus

2013 said:


> You should mail or call them. Its almost 10 weeks now.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Yes.. I wish.. But I applied thru agent and the agent don't want to share any information TRN no etc... He keep on telling me to wait and be patient...
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## prasanth_aus

jeevan00 said:


> Yes dear.I think,you need to take appointment for your daughter also.


Hi Jeevan,

Any update for your case? I lodged on 5th November.. no news ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

prasanth_aus said:


> Yes.. I wish.. But I applied thru agent and the agent don't want to share any information TRN no etc... He keep on telling me to wait and be patient...
> :fingerscrossed:


It's your right to get the Acknowledgement from DIBP and the payment receipt, as you have paid the fees. Try to push your agent and get the details. 

MD


----------



## jeevan00

prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Jeevan,
> 
> Any update for your case? I lodged on 5th November.. no news ...:fingerscrossed:


No buddy...
Still waiting for CO & Grant...:smash::smash:


----------



## ScarDeejay

Hi guys, after DIAC ask for police check and medical could you still get a visa refusal? Or is it a done deal and you can book for flight ticket?


----------



## misguided

ScarDeejay said:


> Hi guys, after DIAC ask for police check and medical could you still get a visa refusal? Or is it a done deal and you can book for flight ticket?


Ideally the result should be postive , but you know how they say "*It ain't over till the fat lady sings*" , better wait for the grant email to come though before booking flights.


----------



## 2013

prasanth_aus said:


> Yes.. I wish.. But I applied thru agent and the agent don't want to share any information TRN no etc... He keep on telling me to wait and be patient...
> :fingerscrossed:


Ask for the payment reciept... you'll get reference number from that...btw which location or agent ??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## prasanth_aus

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


2013 said:


> Ask for the payment reciept... you'll get reference number from that...btw which location or agent ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


I am actually from India.. Working in Malaysia.. agent also from malaysia


----------



## epahuja

Hi all, CO contacted me for birth certificate of my wife. Which is in Punjabi. I attached her matriculation certificate which also had dob mentioned in English. 

Please advice if that is sufficient or should I get the birth certificate translated and then sent? Any advice about how to get it translated in English? 

Thanks


----------



## prefetcher

Hi,

I'm from Chennai and waiting for my ACS results. Good to meet you guys.

PR


----------



## cooloz82

Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...


----------



## prasanth_aus

cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...


Congratulation buddy.. Please pray hard for me too..


----------



## greeniearun

Am on 189 ... 261313  EOI Lodged Sep 23 
All the best folks


----------



## mohit2903

cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...


Congratulations!!


----------



## BasCW

cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...


Congrats mate:thumb:


----------



## SRS_2013

cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...


congrats :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Santhosh.15

prefetcher said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from Chennai and waiting for my ACS results. Good to meet you guys.
> 
> PR


Hi PR

Perfect initials you are using PR. 

Good luck for your ACS. I have applied for NSW SS 190. 

So by when are you expecting your result mate ??

Santhosh


----------



## Genie8

cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...


Glad to hear you got the grant! Time to party:whoo:
Hope me and others get it soon too :amen:


----------



## Varun Anand

Hi mates,
I tried to call at+611300364613 bit yhey says number has been disconnected.pls advise me how to contact them.I have already crossed 10 weeks waiting time and nt yet assigned CO.

KINDLY ADVISE


----------



## Santhosh.15

greeniearun said:


> Am on 189 ... 261313  EOI Lodged Sep 23
> All the best folks


Welcome to a thread deficated to chennaites buddy.

Keep posting here your experiences. Wishing your grant soon.

Sydney le oru kutty Chennai, adhule oru kutty TASMAC arambikkalam (lol)..

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...


Congrats....Good luck and God blesd


----------



## Jas1481

Varun Anand said:


> Hi mates,
> I tried to call at+611300364613 bit yhey says number has been disconnected.pls advise me how to contact them.I have already crossed 10 weeks waiting time and nt yet assigned CO.
> 
> KINDLY ADVISE


Hi,
I got a mail from CO requesting for documents. So may be u will get soon. I had applied on 4.12.12.

Keep ur fingers crossed.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...


Congratulations Cooloz82....good luck!!!


----------



## Jas1481

Congrates to everyone who have got the grant today


----------



## kevincwr

Hi congrats to all who have all received their grants. I am sorry but I am a bit confused with Visa 189 and 190. Does that means if I applied for 190, whichever states that sponsored me, I will have to stay at least 2 years (with or w/o employment) there? Or I can still move around and look for employment in other states. My agent told me I can move around and I just want to be very sure I am doing the correct path. Many thanks in advance to all of you.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

kevincwr said:


> Hi congrats to all who have all received their grants. I am sorry but I am a bit confused with Visa 189 and 190. Does that means if I applied for 190, whichever states that sponsored me, I will have to stay at least 2 years (with or w/o employment) there? Or I can still move around and look for employment in other states. My agent told me I can move around and I just want to be very sure I am doing the correct path. Many thanks in advance to all of you.


I have to stay in the state for two years. Whether job or not.


----------



## cooloz82

it is possible to move out if u get a waiver from the state who sponsored the 190 .. state will waiver in genuine cases, but have to prove the state government that sufficient tries have been made to find employed in the sponsored state but could not find...



ratnesh.nagori said:


> I have to stay in the state for two years. Whether job or not.


----------



## kevincwr

cooloz82 said:


> it is possible to move out if u get a waiver from the state who sponsored the 190 .. state will waiver in genuine cases, but have to prove the state government that sufficient tries have been made to find employed in the sponsored state but could not find...


Thank you so much for the clarifications. Guess I will have to be prepared to settle in any states that sponsored me for 2 years at least.


----------



## BasCW

Finally good news, Got the grant today!

Thanks to everyone in the in this forum, it has been an integral part of my life for months.

I wish speedy grants to everyone in the forum and please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any queries.

Bas


----------



## cooloz82

Congrats BasCW arty:arty:



BasCW said:


> Finally good news, Got the grant today!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the in this forum, it has been an integral part of my life for months.
> 
> I wish speedy grants to everyone in the forum and please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any queries.
> 
> Bas


----------



## OZHope

cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...


Congratulations Cooloz82. U r really a Cool Oz now


----------



## Black_Rose

BasCW said:


> Finally good news, Got the grant today!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the in this forum, it has been an integral part of my life for months.
> 
> I wish speedy grants to everyone in the forum and please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any queries.
> 
> Bas


Congratulation 

:smash:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

BasCW said:


> Finally good news, Got the grant today!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the in this forum, it has been an integral part of my life for months.
> 
> I wish speedy grants to everyone in the forum and please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any queries.
> 
> Bas


Congratulations BasCW....good luck and all the best...


----------



## anthoney

BasCW said:


> Finally good news, Got the grant today!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the in this forum, it has been an integral part of my life for months.
> 
> I wish speedy grants to everyone in the forum and please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any queries.
> 
> Bas


Congratulations buddy  All the very best


----------



## anthoney

cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...


Many congratulations cooloz!! Wish you a bright future ahead


----------



## Panko

epahuja said:


> Hi all, CO contacted me for birth certificate of my wife. Which is in Punjabi. I attached her matriculation certificate which also had dob mentioned in English.
> 
> Please advice if that is sufficient or should I get the birth certificate translated and then sent? Any advice about how to get it translated in English?
> 
> Thanks


Matriculation certificate should suffice. Best of luck.


----------



## Panko

Congrats cooloz82 and BasCW


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Congrats cooloz82 and BasCW ..


----------



## soodrahul

BasCW said:


> Finally good news, Got the grant today!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the in this forum, it has been an integral part of my life for months.
> 
> I wish speedy grants to everyone in the forum and please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any queries.
> 
> Bas




Congrats BasCW .. All the very best..


----------



## soodrahul

cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...


Congrats !! All the very best..


----------



## bliss

cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...


Congrats cooloz82 !!!


----------



## symphony

Friends, 

I am so glad to inform that I got the 190 grant today. 

After months of hardship and anxiety, finally, I saw the golden email today. 

Faced lots of issues during the process, took IELTS twice , ACS twice . By gods grace, all ended well. 

This forum has been a source of strength during the period. Though I was an inactive listener, but whenever I felt restless, I used to open the expatforum app and believe me, I found it always encouraging. 

Thanks again to all the members.

Regards


----------



## abhaytomar

cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...



Congrats to you.....Enjoy...


----------



## askchennai

I have a question but silly though. After getting 190 visa, I travel first to find a job and settle. Later I bring my spouse and kid, let’s say after 5 months. now my question is, having an obligation (190 visa) to stay in the sponsored state for 2 years, I would complete 2 years and my family would complete only 19 months. So is this 2 years of obligation only for primary applicants or for the dependents as well? I am worrying because, I am claiming 5 points using spouse’s skills.


----------



## anthoney

symphony said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am so glad to inform that I got the 190 grant today.
> 
> After months of hardship and anxiety, finally, I saw the golden email today.
> 
> Faced lots of issues during the process, took IELTS twice , ACS twice . By gods grace, all ended well.
> 
> This forum has been a source of strength during the period. Though I was an inactive listener, but whenever I felt restless, I used to open the expatforum app and believe me, I found it always encouraging.
> 
> Thanks again to all the members.
> 
> Regards


Many congratulations buddy  your patience and effort has finally reaped you a huge benefit. All the very best for your future


----------



## BasCW

symphony said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am so glad to inform that I got the 190 grant today.
> 
> After months of hardship and anxiety, finally, I saw the golden email today.
> 
> Faced lots of issues during the process, took IELTS twice , ACS twice . By gods grace, all ended well.
> 
> This forum has been a source of strength during the period. Though I was an inactive listener, but whenever I felt restless, I used to open the expatforum app and believe me, I found it always encouraging.
> 
> Thanks again to all the members.
> 
> Regards


Congrats Matearty:


----------



## bliss

symphony said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am so glad to inform that I got the 190 grant today.
> 
> After months of hardship and anxiety, finally, I saw the golden email today.
> 
> Faced lots of issues during the process, took IELTS twice , ACS twice . By gods grace, all ended well.
> 
> This forum has been a source of strength during the period. Though I was an inactive listener, but whenever I felt restless, I used to open the expatforum app and believe me, I found it always encouraging.
> 
> Thanks again to all the members.
> 
> Regards


Wow symphony, That a great news ! tons of congratulations to you. your efforts paid off... Now its party time. opcorn:


----------



## 0z_dream

congrats:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats:cheer2::cheer2:


symphony said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am so glad to inform that I got the 190 grant today.
> 
> After months of hardship and anxiety, finally, I saw the golden email today.
> 
> Faced lots of issues during the process, took IELTS twice , ACS twice . By gods grace, all ended well.
> 
> This forum has been a source of strength during the period. Though I was an inactive listener, but whenever I felt restless, I used to open the expatforum app and believe me, I found it always encouraging.
> 
> Thanks again to all the members.
> 
> Regards


----------



## prasanth_aus

symphony said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today I received an email from CO containing my HAPID. When I logged in to emedical client, I noticed that the passport number mentioned is my old expired passport number.
> 
> Did somebody faced this earlier?
> 
> Pls advise.


Hi Symphony,

When did u lodged 190?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats :cheer2::cheer2:


BasCW said:


> Finally good news, Got the grant today!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the in this forum, it has been an integral part of my life for months.
> 
> I wish speedy grants to everyone in the forum and please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any queries.
> 
> Bas


----------



## prefetcher

battulas78 said:


> Hi PR Perfect initials you are using PR. Good luck for your ACS. I have applied for NSW SS 190. So by when are you expecting your result mate ?? Santhosh


Thank you!!

I'm expecting my results anytime this week.


----------



## 0z_dream

When did co contact u today? congrats for co allocation


Jas1481 said:


> Hi,
> I got a mail from CO requesting for documents. So may be u will get soon. I had applied on 4.12.12.
> 
> Keep ur fingers crossed.


----------



## 0z_dream

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
*01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary--


----------



## symphony

prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Symphony, When did u lodged 190?:fingerscrossed:



Last week of October ...


----------



## saurabh_mgm

Hi,
I suffer breathing problem(may b it is bhronchitis never got tested) during season change and I use inhaler. I had not stated in meds.
All my meds are cleared.

I want o know can i carry inhalers(4-5) with me with prescription. Can I face any consequences, once I meet GP there and require inhaler further.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

symphony said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am so glad to inform that I got the 190 grant today.
> 
> After months of hardship and anxiety, finally, I saw the golden email today.
> 
> Faced lots of issues during the process, took IELTS twice , ACS twice . By gods grace, all ended well.
> 
> This forum has been a source of strength during the period. Though I was an inactive listener, but whenever I felt restless, I used to open the expatforum app and believe me, I found it always encouraging.
> 
> Thanks again to all the members.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations Symphony.... Good luck and all the very best for your new life.....

Once you are free, could you please explain " ACS twice " of your timeline...


----------



## 0z_dream

Jas1481 got co allocation, he lodged on 4th dec, so i hope
rahulreshu, nithila.nagu, 2013, Panko have got co allocation too


----------



## 0z_dream

Adding coolz grant
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
*01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary--


----------



## simmi_mahmud

I was asked for VAC2 on 3rd Jan. paid my Agent on 5 th Jan. Still no progress. Should call my CO whether they have got the payment? Is there any scope of being refused after VAC2 payment?


----------



## askchennai

Adding my timelines
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
*01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
*27/12/13----------askchennai-------*

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary--[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sai2Aus

cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...





BasCW said:


> Finally good news, Got the grant today!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the in this forum, it has been an integral part of my life for months.
> 
> I wish speedy grants to everyone in the forum and please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any queries.
> 
> Bas





symphony said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am so glad to inform that I got the 190 grant today.
> 
> After months of hardship and anxiety, finally, I saw the golden email today.
> 
> Faced lots of issues during the process, took IELTS twice , ACS twice . By gods grace, all ended well.
> 
> This forum has been a source of strength during the period. Though I was an inactive listener, but whenever I felt restless, I used to open the expatforum app and believe me, I found it always encouraging.
> 
> Thanks again to all the members.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations Bascw,cooloz,and Symphony.. arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Black_Rose

simmi_mahmud said:


> I was asked for VAC2 on 3rd Jan. paid my Agent on 5 th Jan. Still no progress. Should call my CO whether they have got the payment? Is there any scope of being refused after VAC2 payment?


there is no point to ask for VAC2 and refuse. they only ask for it when they are ready to issue visa..atleast in my point of view. Don't worry you will get it soon. sometime it can take a month but normally within lots of people get it in a days or two. btw, you paid online by credit card? Draft will take sometime which is normal. Good Luck :bored:


----------



## Jango911

Congratulations Bascw,cooloz,and Symphony on your GRANT!!! all the best!


----------



## msohaibkhan

BasCW said:


> Finally good news, Got the grant today!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the in this forum, it has been an integral part of my life for months.
> 
> I wish speedy grants to everyone in the forum and please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any queries.
> 
> Bas





symphony said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am so glad to inform that I got the 190 grant today.
> 
> After months of hardship and anxiety, finally, I saw the golden email today.
> 
> Faced lots of issues during the process, took IELTS twice , ACS twice . By gods grace, all ended well.
> 
> This forum has been a source of strength during the period. Though I was an inactive listener, but whenever I felt restless, I used to open the expatforum app and believe me, I found it always encouraging.
> 
> Thanks again to all the members.
> 
> Regards


Congratulations BasCW and Symphony


----------



## nadheera1231

Hi! Is there a rule where you have to live for 2 years in Australia before applying for 189????




I heard something like this and I was thinking of applying for 189 as soon as I arrived in Australia.


----------



## sigamani

*Adding Myself*

Adding my timelines
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
*01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
*27/12/13----------askchennai-------*

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary--

2613(Developer Programmer)|Visa 189| Invited : 02/12/2013 VISA Lodged :09/12/2013| PCC : 06/12/2013| Medical : 18/12/2013| Grant::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sigamani

How can we identify CO is assigned?
What is the average Waiting Period for Visa 189?


----------



## 0z_dream

as per dibp website within 10 weeks. 
Check your account and see last update, it can be some action on other side.
You can call and check with dibp whether co has been allocated or not.
Co may contact you for some missing docs
These are some way to know co allocation



sigamani said:


> How can we identify CO is assigned?
> What is the average Waiting Period for Visa 189?


----------



## peanut48

Congrats to those who got their grants and CO allocations!! It's great to hear that things are moving....hoping we all get our golden emails soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nadh1981

cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...


Congrats mate...  all the best


----------



## sigamani

0z_dream said:


> as per dibp website within 10 weeks.
> Check your account and see last update, it can be some action on other side.
> You can call and check with dibp whether co has been allocated or not.
> Co may contact you for some missing docs
> These are some way to know co allocation



I can see status as the Inprogress and Last update date is 09/12/2013 which is my launch date.

Is it how it will look?

I am afraid here?


----------



## nadh1981

Jas1481 said:


> Hi,
> I got a mail from CO requesting for documents. So may be u will get soon. I had applied on 4.12.12.
> 
> Keep ur fingers crossed.


Same pinch... Even I submitted my application on 4 Dec 2013... well I assume that it is 4.12.13 and not 4.12.12


----------



## 0z_dream

That is fine 
It may change within days, as per forum members it may or may not change.
we are still in qeue, i think co allocation has reached only till 4th of dec, today one guy said co contacted him today.He lodged on 4th of dec



sigamani said:


> I can see status as the Inprogress and Last update date is 09/12/2013 which is my launch date.
> 
> Is it how it will look?
> 
> I am afraid here?


----------



## nadh1981

nadheera1231 said:


> Hi! Is there a rule where you have to live for 2 years in Australia before applying for 189????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard something like this and I was thinking of applying for 189 as soon as I arrived in Australia.


Nope... you don't have to be in Australia for two years. You are eligible s long as you meet with required points. May be you are confused with 2 years stay in sponsoring state in case of 190 visa.


----------



## 2013

My last updated state changed to 15th Nov'14. 
earlier it changed on 6th and 9th Jan'14 respectively. 

Not sure what has changed, I applied via agent lets see if I get anything from them.


----------



## nadh1981

kevincwr said:


> Hi congrats to all who have all received their grants. I am sorry but I am a bit confused with Visa 189 and 190. Does that means if I applied for 190, whichever states that sponsored me, I will have to stay at least 2 years (with or w/o employment) there? Or I can still move around and look for employment in other states. My agent told me I can move around and I just want to be very sure I am doing the correct path. Many thanks in advance to all of you.


As per 189 guidelines, you are supposed to be in sponsoring state for two years from date of arrival. From what I have read on this forum (I don't remember the thread), you would not be stopped from working somewhere else, but it might cause a problem when applying for citizenship. Also, we can never forecast the decision by Victoria state/DIAC for breaching the agreement.


----------



## 0z_dream

Someone is working there , try to call agent and check with them if co has allocated or not. If the date has changed for sure urs must be under process now


2013 said:


> My last updated state changed to 15th Nov'14.
> earlier it changed on 6th and 9th Jan'14 respectively.
> 
> Not sure what has changed, I applied via agent lets see if I get anything from them.


----------



## snarayan

Guys, applied on oct 30th.

Front loaded all documents including form 80, medicals and police clearances.

Co assigned on 17th dec but hasn't still contacted.

Agent tried mailing dibp to get contact details of co, but no response. 
I tried calling yesterday and dibp not ready to give out co details as I have lodged via agent.

Agent unable to call as she works UK time.

Any suggestions please?


----------



## bliss

2013 said:


> My last updated state changed to 15th Nov'14.
> earlier it changed on 6th and 9th Jan'14 respectively.
> 
> Not sure what has changed, I applied via agent lets see if I get anything from them.


Atleast some change where in it seems something is happening ! for us its going to be 4 weeks tomorrow and the status remains still the same, no update except doc received  this system is very confusing and we are just waiting endlessly  

I know 4 weeks is nothing compared to other forum members who are waiting for even longer period. 

Feels like :smash:


----------



## bugsbunny81

261111 | IELTS: 7s 13/12/2013 | ACS +ve 11/01/2014 | EOI 11/01/2014 (65 Points) | Invitation: ....


----------



## Jango911

snarayan said:


> Guys, applied on oct 30th.
> 
> Front loaded all documents including form 80, medicals and police clearances.
> 
> Co assigned on 17th dec but hasn't still contacted.
> 
> Agent tried mailing dibp to get contact details of co, but no response.
> I tried calling yesterday and dibp not ready to give out co details as I have lodged via agent.
> 
> Agent unable to call as she works UK time.
> 
> Any suggestions please?


Der Snarayan,

If u have FL everything . . . I'll be a Direct Grant . . . its the order of the day . . . lately n from your timeline . . . its round the corner . . . just be a little more patient 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## snarayan

Jango911 said:


> Der Snarayan,
> 
> If u have FL everything . . . I'll be a Direct Grant . . . its the order of the day . . . lately n from your timeline . . . its round the corner . . . just be a little more patient
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Thanks jango, I really hope I get to know something this week. 

I have started my 12th week today after lodgement and there is not even a single change to my immiaccount since I lodged. So let's see what happens.


----------



## Luqman

0z_dream said:


> That is fine
> It may change within days, as per forum members it may or may not change.
> we are still in qeue, i think co allocation has reached only till 4th of dec, today one guy said co contacted him today.He lodged on 4th of dec



I applied on Oct 6th 2013. My last update is oct 6, 2013 even my application was updated on dec 16 with addition of my new born baby. I can't figure it out when and how this is changed. 

on summary page it is " in progress" while opening it is in "processing" for every applicant. Is it like that for yours or others?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Help Needed*

Hello all

I have seen some activity in my immi account. My Co had requested for Form-80, medicals and pcc. My agent has not uploaded them but replied in the same email to my case officer and medicals were uploaded by my clinic. Since then all my documents were received(like salary slips educations docs etc etc) except above three. Moreover, the link for medical has not disappeared and it still says"organise your medicals". Obviously these three docs were not in attachments like other docs as these were emailed and not uploaded.

But today i have checked my immi account and found that the status has changed to received to all docs except form-80. Now, i dont understand as why form-80 is still requested when my agent has send form-80 and pcc together. 
Any expert advice please


----------



## Guest

saurabh_mgm said:


> Hi,
> I suffer breathing problem(may b it is bhronchitis never got tested) during season change and I use inhaler. I had not stated in meds.
> All my meds are cleared.
> 
> I want o know can i carry inhalers(4-5) with me with prescription. Can I face any consequences, once I meet GP there and require inhaler further.


Yes


----------



## rahul.tiwari1980

Hi , 

I have EOI submitted for 189 , 261112 in the last week of Sep 2013 with 60 points.
My consultants, WWICS , says he has not received and reply and i have no way to check/validate the same.
I was just wondering whad to do next , should i retry for band 8 in IELTS and file the EOI again.Or is it advisable to wait , any idea what time should i expect the invitation 

Regards,


----------



## saurabh_mgm

_shel said:


> Yes


Can you please elaborate, what consequences can be..


----------



## snarayan

The service charter says 7 weeks for co allocation and then within 2 weeks after co allocation, the case officer will contact. So a max of 9 weeks. Add another 2 weeks for Christmas, so 11 weeks,

I am in my 12th week today. Why don't the dibp keep up their end of the deal when they are so strict about immigration law????


----------



## Guest

saurabh_mgm said:


> Can you please elaborate, what consequences can be..


 Are you that daft that you can not figure out what the consequences of lying in a visa application are?


----------



## peanut48

snarayan said:


> The service charter says 7 weeks for co allocation and then within 2 weeks after co allocation, the case officer will contact. So a max of 9 weeks. Add another 2 weeks for Christmas, so 11 weeks,
> 
> I am in my 12th week today. Why don't the dibp keep up their end of the deal when they are so strict about immigration law????


snarayan, these timelines are just guidelines and they do not really have to stick to them. They clearly state that processing time varies from case to case. Don't mean to freak you out but its quite possible there are various reasons for the delay. It could be anything from external checks, medicals to work experience verification or Form 80 related checks.

They can take as much time as they deem fit to process an application. Someone in our forum has been waiting for one year!

Just pray hard you don't face that type of delays and it is granted soon!

Good luck and hang in there :hug:


----------



## saurabh_mgm

_shel said:


> Are you that daft that you can not figure out what the consequences of lying in a visa application are?


It is not that. As I mentioned, I never got it tested, so I am not sure if it is seasonal allergy or ailment.

It was not even asked during medical test.


----------



## snarayan

saurabh_mgm said:


> Can you please elaborate, what consequences can be..


There was a question on your e referral letter which asked are you suffering from any illness which affects your daily function. 

Now you say you've been using inhalers which could mean that you aren't able to perform your daily functions effectively without use of inhalers. If it were me, I would have probably declared the same.

I am not quite sure of what would be the consequence or what steps you need to take to avoid any further issues...


----------



## saurabh_mgm

snarayan said:


> There was a question on your e referral letter which asked are you suffering from any illness which affects your daily function.
> 
> Now you say you've been using inhalers which could mean that you aren't able to perform your daily functions effectively without use of inhalers. If it were me, I would have probably declared the same.
> 
> I am not quite sure of what would be the consequence or what steps you need to take to avoid any further issues...


I use inhaler during season change not otherwise.


----------



## BasCW

0z_dream said:


> That is fine
> It may change within days, as per forum members it may or may not change.
> we are still in qeue, i think co allocation has reached only till 4th of dec, today one guy said co contacted him today.He lodged on 4th of dec


Mine never changed...until I got the grant today!


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> snarayan, these timelines are just guidelines and they do not really have to stick to them. They clearly state that processing time varies from case to case. Don't mean to freak you out but its quite possible there are various reasons for the delay. It could be anything from external checks, medicals to work experience verification or Form 80 related checks.
> 
> They can take as much time as they deem fit to process an application. Someone in our forum has been waiting for one year!
> 
> Just pray hard you don't face that type of delays and it is granted soon!
> 
> Good luck and hang in there :hug:



I am not Asking them to process and issue me my grant fast. All I am asking is for them to contact me and tell me what the issue is.

Furthermore, I only uploaded my form 80 a couple of days back and I have been advices that external checks are based on form 80, so I don't see my application to have been chosen for an external check yet.

How much time do you think it's going to take the co to draft an email and let me know what is stopping them from granting.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have seen some activity in my immi account. My Co had requested for Form-80, medicals and pcc. My agent has not uploaded them but replied in the same email to my case officer and medicals were uploaded by my clinic. Since then all my documents were received(like salary slips educations docs etc etc) except above three. Moreover, the link for medical has not disappeared and it still says"organise your medicals". Obviously these three docs were not in attachments like other docs as these were emailed and not uploaded.
> 
> But today i have checked my immi account and found that the status has changed to received to all docs except form-80. Now, i dont understand as why form-80 is still requested when my agent has send form-80 and pcc together.
> Any expert advice please


Bumping this one..
anyone please .. shall i upload form-80 at my own ? is there any chance that CO has forgot to update status for form-80 only?


----------



## Sai2Aus

BasCW said:


> Mine never changed...until I got the grant today!


Hi BasCW, Any verification was done for you with your current company???


----------



## Murali_D

Hi All,

I would like to join with you guys and I am from chennai. I got PR two weeks back and I am planning to travel on or before April 30, 2014 to Sydney.

Thanks,
Murali


----------



## Jango911

snarayan said:


> I am not Asking them to process and issue me my grant fast. All I am asking is for them to contact me and tell me what the issue is.
> 
> Furthermore, I only uploaded my form 80 a couple of days back and I have been advices that external checks are based on form 80, so I don't see my application to have been chosen for an external check yet.
> 
> How much time do you think it's going to take the co to draft an email and let me know what is stopping them from granting.


Hello Snarayan,

I would reiterate my stance that "no news is good news", so don't preamp anything like SC in 190 . . . Visa time for 190 is 6 months n correct me if I'm wrong, not even 3 business months have passed in your particular case.

A wise man once told me that "patience is the only Virtue", don't take stress of this thing it will come to you eventually!

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## snarayan

Jango911 said:


> Hello Snarayan,
> 
> I would reiterate my stance that "no news is good news", so don't preamp anything like SC in 190 . . . Visa time for 190 is 6 months n correct me if I'm wrong, not even 3 business months have passed in your particular case.
> 
> A wise man once told me that "patience is the only Virtue", don't take stress of this thing it will come to you eventually!
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Thank you mate that really is a wonderful piece of advice.

I will start continuing practicing for the half marathon from tomorrow to keep myself diverted from this.


----------



## Genie8

symphony said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am so glad to inform that I got the 190 grant today.
> 
> After months of hardship and anxiety, finally, I saw the golden email today.
> 
> Faced lots of issues during the process, took IELTS twice , ACS twice . By gods grace, all ended well.
> 
> This forum has been a source of strength during the period. Though I was an inactive listener, but whenever I felt restless, I used to open the expatforum app and believe me, I found it always encouraging.
> 
> Thanks again to all the members.
> 
> Regards


Great news Symphony! Patience bears fruit in the end. Hope your move brings you good luck and prosperity :clap2:


----------



## sidswami

Hi Guys, 

Nice to see a thread dedicated for Chennai folks. I'm Siddharth. I had applied for ACS on October 15th; awaiting results by next week. If things go as planned I will be moving to Sydney during Jan 2015. 

If time permits we should plan to meet up. 

Regards, 
Sid


----------



## Genie8

BasCW said:


> Finally good news, Got the grant today!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the in this forum, it has been an integral part of my life for months.
> 
> I wish speedy grants to everyone in the forum and please don't hesitate to contact me if you have any queries.
> 
> Bas


Congrats mate! Good luck with the prep and move! :yo:


----------



## Oz2013

***For people who are waiting ****

Please do not leave hope. Just hang on and you will surely get the Visa...

Look at my time line.. No more docs are required, everything is cleared as per CO but I have to still wait and wait and wait...


----------



## Guest

saurabh_mgm said:


> It is not that. As I mentioned, I never got it tested, so I am not sure if it is seasonal allergy or ailment.
> 
> It was not even asked during medical test.


 You are asked if you take prescribed medicine or receiving treatment on the medical forms. If you said no you lied.


_Part C – Applicant’s declaration
To be signed and dated by the applicant
in the presence of the
examining physician
.
Before signing this declaration you must have completed all the
questions in
Part A – Applicant’s details
and
Part B – Applicant’s
medical history
.
A parent or guardian should sign on behalf of a child under 16 years of
age. In exceptional circumstances a child under 16 may sign if he or
she is able to understand and verify the information given on the form.
31
•
*I declare the information I have provided on this form is correct and I
have answered all questions.*
•
I* understand that if I have given false or misleading information, my
application may be refused, and any visa issued may be cancelled.*
•
I agree to the examining physician contacting my treating doctor to
discuss and seek further information about any medical condition(s)
that may relate to my health assessment for a visa_


----------



## bobinv

Congrats mate.. All the best 



cooloz82 said:


> Got our grant!! today .. arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
> Thank you god and to all in this forum .. Wish everyone who are waiting to get their grant really fast!...


----------



## whatdoumean

snarayan said:


> Thank you mate that really is a wonderful piece of advice.
> 
> I will start continuing practicing for the half marathon from tomorrow to keep myself diverted from this.


I thought you should have already had your grant by now. That being said - I don't see any reason to panic. Folks are allowed up to 4 weeks vacation per year in Australia. Even though the DIBP wasn't closed for that long, there maybe a chance that your CO took time off during the Holiday season. Many folks hadn't even gotten back to work until the 13th of Jan. Just relax..you should have your grant by the end of the month at the latest...assuming all documents are good to go...


----------



## SNCJ

Hi Seniors,

I have got an invite for EOI submitted.

Can somebody please guide me with further steps?

What are the next steps for 189 visa?

Also, I understand for filing visa, medicals and PCC is required. I have a few questions related to it.

1. My wife is currently expecting and due in March. So, she will not be able to undergo the medicals. My invite is valid till 14th March. So I need to apply for Visa before that. In such a case how do I proceed further?

2. Secondly, how do I include the baby in the application after the baby is born?

3. For the PCC, I understand it is required from each country where you have spent more than 12 months. Are these 12 months continuous periods of stay? Like if someone has stayed outside India for more than 12 months over a period of 2 years but not continuously, is the PCC still required?

4. Is the PCC required for spouse as well if she has stayed outside India from that country? I am not claiming Spouse points in my application.

Can somebody please help me here?

Thanks!
SNCJ


----------



## BasCW

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi BasCW, Any verification was done for you with your current company???


Nope. 
Probably because I have been working in a university here in Australia for several years.


----------



## Alnaibii

I think this will create a confusion, as Visa year is 1st of July 2013-30th of June 2014. The conditions, SOL and CSOL did not change on 1st of January.


----------



## sidsharma31

I have recieved postive response after 5 months from vetassess. I fall in Air traffic professional skilled labor. Can someone advise stepwise how should I proceed. 

I wish to move with family.

(As far as I know, I should do my IELTS then should submit my vetassess result along with medical and police clearance.) How to do PR along with this??

Will be grateful for guidance.

Should I apply for Subclass 189. Category 231199 Air Transport Professionals (nec).

Please guide the procedure.


----------



## aryal

SNCJ said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have got an invite for EOI submitted.
> 
> Can somebody please guide me with further steps?
> 
> What are the next steps for 189 visa?
> 
> Also, I understand for filing visa, medicals and PCC is required. I have a few questions related to it.
> 
> 1. My wife is currently expecting and due in March. So, she will not be able to undergo the medicals. My invite is valid till 14th March. So I need to apply for Visa before that. In such a case how do I proceed further?
> 
> 2. Secondly, how do I include the baby in the application after the baby is born?
> 
> 3. For the PCC, I understand it is required from each country where you have spent more than 12 months. Are these 12 months continuous periods of stay? Like if someone has stayed outside India for more than 12 months over a period of 2 years but not continuously, is the PCC still required?
> 
> 4. Is the PCC required for spouse as well if she has stayed outside India from that country? I am not claiming Spouse points in my application.
> 
> Can somebody please help me here?
> 
> Thanks!
> SNCJ


Obviously next step is to apply for visa. 

1) If I were you, I would not wait for March to apply visa. During filing visa you will encounter question like "are you pregnant"/"expected delivery" etc.. . Start filling form 80, scan docs and file visa.

2) Don't worry your baby will travel with you.. Looking into current trend your baby will also be in your lap when you read email saying CO is assigned.. Then go for medical.. I think she will need few weeks (i guess 6) to go for medical after pregnancy..

3/4) All people included in your application must not have criminal records. Means PCC rule applicable for you both. Continuous or cumulative stay of 1 year or more.. sometimes they even ask PCC for 10 or 11 months... for e.g. they asked it for me even I stayed in uk for 11 months.

Good Luck.


----------



## whatdoumean

SNCJ said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have got an invite for EOI submitted.
> 
> Can somebody please guide me with further steps?
> 
> What are the next steps for 189 visa?
> 
> Also, I understand for filing visa, medicals and PCC is required. I have a few questions related to it.
> 
> 1. My wife is currently expecting and due in March. So, she will not be able to undergo the medicals. My invite is valid till 14th March. So I need to apply for Visa before that. In such a case how do I proceed further?
> Yes you need to lodge your visa application before March 14. After you answer the initial set of questions and pay the fee, you will be taken to a page where you can upload documents for each applicant.
> 2. Secondly, how do I include the baby in the application after the baby is born?
> You would have to make the Case Officer aware of your circumstances. You can try uploading a letter in pdf format stating the exact situation. Alternatively, you can wait till the CO is allocated, and then notify him/her via email.
> 
> 3. For the PCC, I understand it is required from each country where you have spent more than 12 months. Are these 12 months continuous periods of stay? Like if someone has stayed outside India for more than 12 months over a period of 2 years but not continuously, is the PCC still required?PCC is for a cumulative period of 12 months or more for each country. So the answer would be Yes.
> 
> 4. Is the PCC required for spouse as well if she has stayed outside India from that country? I am not claiming Spouse points in my application.Yes, PCC would be required for the spouse as well.
> 
> Can somebody please help me here?
> Hope this helps...
> Thanks!
> SNCJ


Answers in red..


----------



## Sasha2013

rahul.tiwari1980 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have EOI submitted for 189 , 261112 in the last week of Sep 2013 with 60 points.
> My consultants, WWICS , says he has not received and reply and i have no way to check/validate the same.
> I was just wondering whad to do next , should i retry for band 8 in IELTS and file the EOI again.Or is it advisable to wait , any idea what time should i expect the invitation
> 
> Regards,


I am sorry to say that you may not receive an invitation any time soon. They are still processing applications with 65 points in that skill code. I suggest that you consider state sponsorship.


----------



## aryal

sidsharma31 said:


> I have recieved postive response after 5 months from vetassess. I fall in Air traffic professional skilled labor. Can someone advise stepwise how should I proceed.
> 
> I wish to move with family.
> 
> (As far as I know, I should do my IELTS then should submit my vetassess result along with medical and police clearance.) How to do PR along with this??
> 
> Will be grateful for guidance.
> 
> Should I apply for Subclass 189. Category 231199 Air Transport Professionals (nec).
> 
> Please guide the procedure.


English requirement (minimum competent) is required for you and your dependent to go ahead with filing EOI. Or, dependent may submit certificate from University to prove she did study in English medium. 

Invitation is required to apply visa 189. 
You may wish to check SOL to verity whether your code exists there to be eligible for 189.


----------



## sidsharma31

aryal said:


> English requirement (minimum competent) is required for you and your dependent to go ahead with filing EOI. Or, dependent may submit certificate from University to prove she did study in English medium.
> 
> Invitation is required to apply visa 189.
> You may wish to check SOL to verity whether your code exists there to be eligible for 189.


Thanks Aryal, For response. Earlier for skilled migration in category I applied ACT had state sponsorship, but it is closed now. SO I was thinking how to proceed forward. 

I will be giving my IELTS soon latest by march along with my wife. Can you guide which visa category should I go ahead.

ALso how long is this vetasses results are valid (If you have idea)


----------



## saurabh_mgm

_shel said:


> You are asked if you take prescribed medicine or receiving treatment on the medical forms. If you said no you lied.
> 
> 
> _Part C – Applicant’s declaration
> To be signed and dated by the applicant
> in the presence of the
> examining physician
> .
> Before signing this declaration you must have completed all the
> questions in
> Part A – Applicant’s details
> and
> Part B – Applicant’s
> medical history
> .
> A parent or guardian should sign on behalf of a child under 16 years of
> age. In exceptional circumstances a child under 16 may sign if he or
> she is able to understand and verify the information given on the form.
> 31
> •
> *I declare the information I have provided on this form is correct and I
> have answered all questions.*
> •
> I* understand that if I have given false or misleading information, my
> application may be refused, and any visa issued may be cancelled.*
> •
> I agree to the examining physician contacting my treating doctor to
> discuss and seek further information about any medical condition(s)
> that may relate to my health assessment for a visa_


Thanks.

But as I mentioned I do not take medicine on a regular basis, neither its prescribed.. I take inhaler only during season change which is an occasional case and is same as taking any other fever medicine.

Also, I was tested with stethoscope, for the same, but no such issue identified or raised by doctor.

Still if you feel I am wrong, can you please advice, the steps I can take now.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Awaiting ACT SS since Nov 2013*

Hi All,

Looking forward to an response from those who have chosen ACT and have submitted their EOI (Subclass - 190) in the month of Nov 2013( Nov 29, 2013 - received initial fees payment acknowledgement, from the immigration dept of ACT).

Could any one in the group let me know if they have during the same time frame submitted an EOI and have not yet received a SS or assigned a CO.

Would also like to hear from those who have received an SS, having applied in the week of Nov 29, 2013.


Details - 223111 - HR Advisor occupation (Status - Open).


----------



## Neville Smith

*Awaiting ACT SS since Nov 2013*

Hi All,

Looking forward to an response from those who have chosen ACT and have submitted their EOI (Subclass - 190) in the month of Nov 2013( Nov 29, 2013 - received initial fees payment acknowledgement, from the immigration dept of ACT).

Could any one in the group let me know if they have during the same time frame submitted an EOI and have not yet received a SS or assigned a CO.

Would also like to hear from those who have received an SS, having applied in the week of Nov 29, 2013.


Details - 223111 - HR Advisor occupation (Status - Open).


----------



## Sasha2013

Adding my timelines
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013--------------Team Allocated? CO?
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
*01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
*27/12/13----------askchennai-------*

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary--


----------



## Sasha2013

I think it will be interesting to add the EOI points claimed in the above list. Since the list is already so organized now, it may give us some clue as to how the applications are being allocated or processed.


----------



## Guest

saurabh_mgm said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But as I mentioned I do not take medicine on a regular basis, neither its prescribed.. I take inhaler only during season change which is an occasional case and is same as taking any other fever medicine.
> 
> Also, I was tested with stethoscope, for the same, but no such issue identified or raised by doctor.
> 
> Still if you feel I am wrong, can you please advice, the steps I can take now.


 It is done now and you lied. Saying the doctor did not detect it does not get you off the hook. 
You filled in a form with the legal declaration on it stating you were not giving false information and informing you of the consequences.


----------



## vinayapte11

*  *



Sasha2013 said:


> I think it will be interesting to add the EOI points claimed in the above list. Since the list is already so organized now, it may give us some clue as to how the applications are being allocated or processed.


Mine is 70 points. CO allotted 6th Dec, docs submitted 31st Dec (within 28 days)...no communication after that..from CO...could someone please guide me when my CO will again take up my application??? Its been 15 days since i submitted and almost 40 days since CO requested data.
Seems like my CO has forgot me.


----------



## priyank

2013 said:


> I applied via agent, not sure if she received the mail or not. But, my status immiaccount was changed last updated on 9th Jan'14.
> Did you also noticed this 9th Jan change or this is the first for you?


Yes it happened for me too but did not notice much. I was waiting for the update but nothing happened today.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Murali_D said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to join with you guys and I am from chennai. I got PR two weeks back and I am planning to travel on or before April 30, 2014 to Sydney.
> 
> Thanks,
> Murali


Hi Murali

Congrats from everyone here on your PR. Good luck on your journey.

Where are you in chennai, i live in Perambur.

I have applied for NSW SS, if things goes well, hopefully, ill also be coming to sydney.

Which industry you working ??

Besides, Since you already secured PR, Can you write about your PR experience to help new members.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## Panko

BasCW said:


> Mine never changed...until I got the grant today!


That gives a much needed hope!


----------



## Santhosh.15

sidswami said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Nice to see a thread dedicated for Chennai folks. I'm Siddharth. I had applied for ACS on October 15th; awaiting results by next week. If things go as planned I will be moving to Sydney during Jan 2015.
> 
> If time permits we should plan to meet up.
> 
> Regards,
> Sid


Hi Siddharth

Good luck with your ACS and PR process.

Heartening to find so many chennaites share a same dream.

You are right, We should plan to meet up sometime.

Lets wait for som

What say chennaites ??

Santhosh


----------



## aryal

vinayapte11 said:


> Mine is 70 points. CO allotted 6th Dec, docs submitted 31st Dec (within 28 days)...no communication after that..from CO...could someone please guide me when my CO will again take up my application??? Its been 15 days since i submitted and almost 40 days since CO requested data.
> Seems like my CO has forgot me.


I think they act within 2 weeks in normal case after receiving docs. I say these vacations are still testing your patients  My guess your Grant is coming before Monday..


----------



## Santhosh.15

sidswami said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Nice to see a thread dedicated for Chennai folks. I'm Siddharth. I had applied for ACS on October 15th; awaiting results by next week. If things go as planned I will be moving to Sydney during Jan 2015.
> 
> If time permits we should plan to meet up.
> 
> Regards,
> Sid


Hi Siddharth

Good luck with your ACS and PR process.

Heartening to find so many chennaites share a same dream.

You are right, We should plan to meet up sometime.

Lets wait for some good news from ACS or NSW, So that we can meet on a happy note.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## peanut48

Sasha2013 said:


> I think it will be interesting to add the EOI points claimed in the above list. Since the list is already so organized now, it may give us some clue as to how the applications are being allocated or processed.


Number of points have no impact on visa processing times. They are only relevant for 189 EOI stage to receive an invite for the visa.


----------



## Ashrom

Hello Everyone..

By the grace of God I finally got my Golden Letter on yesterday... Thanks to everyone on this thread for all the awesome information that kept me going for sooo long..


----------



## Panko

Ashrom said:


> Hello Everyone..
> 
> By the grace of God I finally got my Golden Letter on yesterday... Thanks to everyone on this thread for all the awesome information that kept me going for sooo long..


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

Ashrom said:


> Hello Everyone..
> 
> By the grace of God I finally got my Golden Letter on yesterday... Thanks to everyone on this thread for all the awesome information that kept me going for sooo long..


Congrats and God bless !


----------



## peanut48

Ashrom said:


> Hello Everyone..
> 
> By the grace of God I finally got my Golden Letter on yesterday... Thanks to everyone on this thread for all the awesome information that kept me going for sooo long..


Congratulations!! Good things come to those who wait...


----------



## peanut48

For my fellow visa applicants waiting desperately for that one golden email, some food for thought. Sending prayers and positive vibes to all and hope our patience will be rewarded soon. Om shanti shanti shanti :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Black_Rose

saurabh_mgm said:


> It is not that. As I mentioned, I never got it tested, so I am not sure if it is seasonal allergy or ailment.
> 
> It was not even asked during medical test.


stop over thinking on small things. Australia is a country like where you living at now but may be a bit developed, it doesn't mean its something more precious than heaven and rules regulation is like FK FK. lol ofcourse you can carry inhaler with you even though you didn't mention in your visa application. there's lots of thing we also carry with our body like our private part too but we didn't mention it in visa application form doesn't mean we hide it. may be some people do mention it aswell becoz they think Australia like more than heaven. Good Luck.


----------



## divya.nayak

Hi All, 

I had applied for 189 on 22nd Nov 2013 and completed PCC and Meds by 20th Dec 2013.
I still havnt seen any activity on my visa application.
Can some one please let me know how would i come to know if my application has been assigned a CO?

Thanks & Regards,
Divya


----------



## Murali_D

Hi Santhosh,

Thank you. The VISA process took long time for me due to my personal issues. IELTS itself took almost one year. 

I started at Dec 2011 and finished at Jan 2014. There are so many steps in PR. So please let me know if you have any specific questions at particular area like ACS, IELTS , DIAC and PCC etc. 

And I am in IT field and residing at Choolaimedu.

Thank you.
Murali.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

In eMedical client, when I enter my details (Surname, HAP ID, etc) . it shows a page. On that page there is link to Print Information Letter. That letter contains referral letter with my photo taken in hospital and medical test's status. 

So, my question is, how can we verify when medicals are cleared from Health Strategies ? Its just "Organise Health Examination" link will disappear from immi account or eMedical website will also show something ?


----------



## 2013

Finally got CO allocated today.. !! 

He has requested for Bank statements, taxation document and English proficiency doc for my wife. The proficiency doc and form 16 was already uploaded but my agent will again forward it. 

Few questions : 

1. Are there any chances that my medicals will be referred? Now, for both of us medical status is "Received"

2. Is there any SLA after CO allocation, ie after how much time can i start expecting the grant. 

3. Do we get any mail or update in immiaccount if they have started some BG checks ? As in some cases they start BG check from companies and takes months.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Hi Ratnesh, 

On the page where you see your photograph, you should notice for 

Health Case Status -- " This health case was submitted to DIBP on XXXXXX "... Which means your medical report has been submitted by Clinic, 

But, Organize Health Examination link will disappear within a week days if no issues with your reports... and link will be replaced with below words...

"_No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection_"


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

2013 said:


> Finally got CO allocated today.. !!
> 
> He has requested for Bank statements, taxation document and English proficiency doc for my wife. The proficiency doc and form 16 was already uploaded but my agent will again forward it.
> 
> Few questions :
> 
> 1. Are there any chances that my medicals will be referred? Now, for both of us medical status is "Received"
> 
> 2. Is there any SLA after CO allocation, ie after how much time can i start expecting the grant.
> 
> 3. Do we get any mail or update in immiaccount if they have started some BG checks ? As in some cases they start BG check from companies and takes months.


Great news 2013. Nice to see that CO allocation is started for dec applications.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

2013 said:


> Finally got CO allocated today.. !!
> 
> He has requested for Bank statements, taxation document and English proficiency doc for my wife. The proficiency doc and form 16 was already uploaded but my agent will again forward it.
> 
> Few questions :
> 
> 1. Are there any chances that my medicals will be referred? Now, for both of us medical status is "Received"
> 
> 2. Is there any SLA after CO allocation, ie after how much time can i start expecting the grant.
> 
> 3. Do we get any mail or update in immiaccount if they have started some BG checks ? As in some cases they start BG check from companies and takes months.


Great news... Finally you are one step closer to the grant!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Congrats BasCW, Ashrom and whoever got their grants today...

Good Luck


----------



## msohaibkhan

Ashrom said:


> Hello Everyone..
> 
> By the grace of God I finally got my Golden Letter on yesterday... Thanks to everyone on this thread for all the awesome information that kept me going for sooo long..


Congrats mate


----------



## Santhosh.15

Murali_D said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> Thank you. The VISA process took long time for me due to my personal issues. IELTS itself took almost one year.
> 
> I started at Dec 2011 and finished at Jan 2014. There are so many steps in PR. So please let me know if you have any specific questions at particular area like ACS, IELTS , DIAC and PCC etc.
> 
> And I am in IT field and residing at Choolaimedu.
> 
> Thank you.
> Murali.


Oh Wow....Persistency Personified...

An example of being patient and determined. Glad that you are able to achieve.

I think lot of people from IT sector here. Request all members to shoot questions to Murali pertaining to everything including best Biriyani shop at Choolaimedu (lol).

Murali, thanks, will ask you as and when something comes up. 

We all should plan to meet up sometime.

Siddharth will organise i guess... What say Sid ??

See you all soon....

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

prefetcher said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I'm expecting my results anytime this week.


I think PR will be the first one here to hear some good news.

Good luck PR.

Santhosh


----------



## anthoney

Ashrom said:


> Hello Everyone..
> 
> By the grace of God I finally got my Golden Letter on yesterday... Thanks to everyone on this thread for all the awesome information that kept me going for sooo long..


Congratulations mate


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> Finally got CO allocated today.. !!
> 
> He has requested for Bank statements, taxation document and English proficiency doc for my wife. The proficiency doc and form 16 was already uploaded but my agent will again forward it.
> 
> Few questions :
> 
> 1. Are there any chances that my medicals will be referred? Now, for both of us medical status is "Received"
> 
> 2. Is there any SLA after CO allocation, ie after how much time can i start expecting the grant.
> 
> 3. Do we get any mail or update in immiaccount if they have started some BG checks ? As in some cases they start BG check from companies and takes months.


Great news buddy. Finally, some action for the December applicants.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> In eMedical client, when I enter my details (Surname, HAP ID, etc) . it shows a page. On that page there is link to Print Information Letter. That letter contains referral letter with my photo taken in hospital and medical test's status.
> 
> So, my question is, how can we verify when medicals are cleared from Health Strategies ? Its just "Organise Health Examination" link will disappear from immi account or eMedical website will also show something ?





Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> 
> On the page where you see your photograph, you should notice for
> 
> Health Case Status -- " This health case was submitted to DIBP on XXXXXX "... Which means your medical report has been submitted by Clinic,
> 
> But, Organize Health Examination link will disappear within a week days if no issues with your reports... and link will be replaced with below words...
> 
> "_No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection_"


Hi,

I too could see my photo on the referral letter. For me and my spouse It says This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below.

501 Medical Examination Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination Required
707 HIV test Referred 


Does this mean 707 test is referred? 

Ratnesh can you tell what is your status?


----------



## peanut48

good to hear 2013! Hope your CO looks into your application as soon as you send the additional documents...at this rate I'm hoping for some response to my 18 Dec application in 2 weeks! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sidswami

battulas78 said:


> We all should plan to meet up sometime.
> 
> Siddharth will organise i guess... What say Sid ??
> 
> See you all soon....
> 
> Santhosh


Glad to. Let's keep a count of 10 members? Once we have the numbers we'll make a get together. What say? I'm from Shollinganallur. I'm available on most weekends. 

Just PM me your numbers. I suppose most of you would be on whatsapp; I shall form a group. I'll keep adding to it as and when people join. We can meet on a convenient weekend at Besant Nagar beach; if its fine with everyone. 

Will keep organising a meets every 2 months so as to benefit new members who join at a later point in time. 

What say?

Regards, 
Sid.


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too could see my photo on the referral letter. For me and my spouse It says This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below.
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Required
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Required
> 707 HIV test Referred
> 
> 
> Does this mean 707 test is referred?
> 
> Ratnesh can you tell what is your status?


No. It just means that the clinic has not uploaded the results yet.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> No. It just means that the clinic has not uploaded the results yet.


Panko, You saved my life.. I was so tensed and referred for HIV was driving me crazy..


----------



## jre05

Sai2Aus said:


> Panko, You saved my life.. I was so tensed and referred for HIV was driving me crazy..


lol


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Panko, You saved my life.. I was so tensed and referred for HIV was driving me crazy..


I know. It's just a standard display message. Don't panic at all.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* Ashrom​*


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR CO ALLOCATION​
* 2013​*


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> lol


 It scared hell out of Sai!


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> It scared hell out of Sai!


Seriously Boss.. :frusty::frusty:


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Seriously Boss.. :frusty::frusty:


 This deserves the party.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> This deserves the party.


For sure will treat you Panko once the medicals are cleared arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> For sure will treat you Panko once the medicals are cleared arty:arty:arty:


Seriously.... One year down the line, we all could be having coffee in Sydney.
Amen.


----------



## 2013

2013 said:


> Finally got CO allocated today.. !!
> 
> He has requested for Bank statements, taxation document and English proficiency doc for my wife. The proficiency doc and form 16 was already uploaded but my agent will again forward it.
> 
> Few questions :
> 
> 1. Are there any chances that my medicals will be referred? Now, for both of us medical status is "Received"
> 
> 2. Is there any SLA after CO allocation, ie after how much time can i start expecting the grant.
> 
> 3. Do we get any mail or update in immiaccount if they have started some BG checks ? As in some cases they start BG check from companies and takes months.


Can someone help?


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> Can someone help?


No one can predict it exactly. But considering the intelligence gathered through this forum, you are nearing your grant.


----------



## Santhosh.15

sidswami said:


> Glad to. Let's keep a count of 10 members? Once we have the numbers we'll make a get together. What say? I'm from Shollinganallur. I'm available on most weekends.
> 
> Just PM me your numbers. I suppose most of you would be on whatsapp; I shall form a group. I'll keep adding to it as and when people join. We can meet on a convenient weekend at Besant Nagar beach; if its fine with everyone.
> 
> Will keep organising a meets every 2 months so as to benefit new members who join at a later point in time.
> 
> What say?
> 
> Regards,
> Sid.


Great Idea.

Lets get 10 members to meet.

So far, Santhosh, thats me, Murali, PR and Siddharth....once we hit 10 then lets have our first meet.

Hopefully by then, we get some good news on PR's and Sid's ACS and my NSW SS.

Good luck and Cheers everyone.

Santhosh


----------



## Sai2Aus

2013 said:


> Can someone help?


2013, CO is allotted.. Party hard.. Why do you have to feel medicals would get referred?? 

Everything will fall in place and you would get your grant very soon .. May be on Friday you would get the Golden Mail..

All the best..


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> 2013, CO is allotted.. Party hard.. Why do you have to feel medicals would get referred??
> 
> Everything will fall in place and you would get your grant very soon .. May be on Friday you would get the Golden Mail..
> 
> All the best..


Yeah. Why to burden yourself for the matters that are not in your hands. Rejoice that at least you have been assigned the CO. We are still waiting for allocation. 

Be happy and be positive. You would soon receive your grant.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too could see my photo on the referral letter. For me and my spouse It says This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below.
> 
> 501 Medical Examination Required
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Required
> 707 HIV test Referred
> 
> 
> Does this mean 707 test is referred?
> 
> Ratnesh can you tell what is your status?


For me it says -

501 Medical Examination Incomplete
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed
707 HIV test Incomplete


----------



## batels

oh man.... what about little me..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

batels said:


> oh man.... what about little me..


what happened ?


----------



## rafisq1

can i have your contact details. i am chennai 



battulas78 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am starting this thread for all namma chennaites who are all in the PR process to NSW to come together, so that we can help each other or may be meet up as well.
> 
> Chennaites, who has already got grant/already migrated can give us helping hands please in Job search, accomodation and other various stuff...
> 
> Look forward to connect with many more friends here.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

rafisq1 said:


> can i have your contact details. i am chennai


Hi Rafiq.

Welcome to the Group.

Kindly share which stage of PR you are in presently.

And, PM your number to Siddharth. 

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## batels

It was a reply to post "seems like everyone is getting answers today" 

I'm still in the "waiting" period.


----------



## 0z_dream

You will get direct grant don't worry wait for a week and if no progress then call dibp on Monday or Tuesday to know the status.


divya.nayak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for 189 on 22nd Nov 2013 and completed PCC and Meds by 20th Dec 2013.
> I still havnt seen any activity on my visa application.
> Can some one please let me know how would i come to know if my application has been assigned a CO?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Divya


----------



## sunil chopra

My immi consultant has advised me to get English proficiency prepared for my wife. Can someone guide me from whr we can get the same or my wife will have to clear ielts exam. If yes what is the band requirement there


----------



## 0z_dream

I was sure that you got co allocated today, hope mine will be allocated soon. congrats for co allocation.
Who is your team and co initial


2013 said:


> Finally got CO allocated today.. !!
> 
> He has requested for Bank statements, taxation document and English proficiency doc for my wife. The proficiency doc and form 16 was already uploaded but my agent will again forward it.
> 
> Few questions :
> 
> 1. Are there any chances that my medicals will be referred? Now, for both of us medical status is "Received"
> 
> 2. Is there any SLA after CO allocation, ie after how much time can i start expecting the grant.
> 
> 3. Do we get any mail or update in immiaccount if they have started some BG checks ? As in some cases they start BG check from companies and takes months.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sunil chopra said:


> My immi consultant has advised me to get English proficiency prepared for my wife. Can someone guide me from whr we can get the same or my wife will have to clear ielts exam. If yes what is the band requirement there


You have to contact the university from where your wife has completed graduated. In letter, mention it should be mention that your medium of education was English. If the univ is considered by DIBP then letter should be enough.

if not, then your wife have to write IELTS and score 4.5+ in all bands.


----------



## 0z_dream

I am thrilled to update this list now dec queue is moving 
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
*01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
18/11/13----------Chana-----------
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## 0z_dream

Rahul, nithila, panko, guys for sure co has been allocated, may direct for you guys


----------



## vinayapte11

*thanks aryal*



aryal said:


> I think they act within 2 weeks in normal case after receiving docs. I say these vacations are still testing your patients  My guess your Grant is coming before Monday..


Aryal...special party to you if this comes true:fingerscrossed:.....desperately waiting now. Really testing the patience. And just like all others I have simple request.
If you want to give after 1 months also no problem. But please atleast update something so that I dont get myself killed with the wait.


----------



## it_engg

*documents for 189 visa*

Below are the document checklist I have compiled for 189 visa lodge

1) 10th marksheet
2) 12th marksheet
3) BE Degree
4) BE Marksheets
5) Apointment letter,appraihsal letter,relieving letter,
payslips,form 16 and bank statement for each of the 4 companies.
6) Ielts letter
7) ACS leter
8) Passport copy

Guys who have lodged their visa.Please check if i need to add or remove any documents.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

vinayapte11 said:


> Aryal...special party to you if this comes true:fingerscrossed:.....desperately waiting now. Really testing the patience. And just like all others I have simple request.
> If you want to give after 1 months also no problem. But please atleast update something so that I dont get myself killed with the wait.


Well, we have a proverb in Hindi "Sabar Ka Fal Meetha Hota Hai" (Patience is virtue) .. 

So, wait patiently and stay happy. Think that, 1 more day was decreased from your stay in India till you land in Oz


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> I was sure that you got co allocated today, hope mine will be allocated soon. congrats for co allocation.
> Who is your team and co initial


Team 2 Adelaide. .. PB 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thanks*



ratnesh.nagori said:


> Well, we have a proverb in Hindi "Sabar Ka Fal Meetha Hota Hai" (Patience is virtue) ..
> 
> So, wait patiently and stay happy. Think that, 1 more day was decreased from your stay in India till you land in Oz


True Ratnesh..thank you very much  these encouraging words have been really my strength for the past 2-3 months. Actually I was not that desperate till December but once everything was done from my side...I am finding it difficult to wait.
  

All the best for your grant as well.

Warm regards,
Vinay


----------



## Rathesh

vinayapte11 said:


> Rathesh even mine is Brisbane team 33...who is your CO (initials?) mine is LR.


Mine is JL


----------



## vinayapte11

*CO name*



Rathesh said:


> Mine is JL


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## vinayapte11

@Oz..Dream - Hello Sister...hw ru today??


----------



## it_engg

it_engg said:


> Below are the document checklist I have compiled for 189 visa lodge
> 
> 1) 10th marksheet
> 2) 12th marksheet
> 3) BE Degree
> 4) BE Marksheets
> 5) Apointment letter,appraihsal letter,relieving letter,
> payslips,form 16 and bank statement for each of the 4 companies.
> 6) Ielts letter
> 7) ACS leter
> 8) Passport copy
> 
> Guys who have lodged their visa.Please check if i need to add or remove any documents.


vinayapte11 : vinay sir please reply to your brother as well for above query


----------



## nupur

jpspringall said:


> Sadly, it's an automated form, which just emails you some general information.
> 
> James


true that i guess we will need to wait for the CO to make contact with us!!:juggle:


----------



## nupur

Varun Anand said:


> Hi mates,
> I tried to call at+611300364613 bit yhey says number has been disconnected.pls advise me how to contact them.I have already crossed 10 weeks waiting time and nt yet assigned CO.
> 
> KINDLY ADVISE


hi, try the below numbers +611800009623,+611800040070,+611300364613 all the best and let me know if you were able to establish contacts with the elusive department


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi. Reply to your query.*



it_engg said:


> vinayapte11 : vinay sir please reply to your brother as well for above query



Dear IT engg bro  ,
Please send your email id as a private message to me on the forum.
I will send you the list my CO sent me as a basic requirement as none of my documents were front loaded.
I feel you have covered most of them but still I will give you the details list which CO sent.

Send your email id on pvt msg.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## BasCW

Ashrom said:


> Hello Everyone..
> 
> By the grace of God I finally got my Golden Letter on yesterday... Thanks to everyone on this thread for all the awesome information that kept me going for sooo long..


Congrats Mate!


----------



## it_engg

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear IT engg bro  ,
> Please send your email id as a private message to me on the forum.
> I will send you the list my CO sent me as a basic requirement as none of my documents were front loaded.
> I feel you have covered most of them but still I will give you the details list which CO sent.
> 
> Send your email id on pvt msg.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


it gives below error message

vinayapte11 has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.

anyways ...it's sandeep.shivnani at gmail dot come


----------



## expat2aus

Jango911 said:


> Hello Snarayan,
> 
> I would reiterate my stance that "no news is good news", so don't preamp anything like SC in 190 . . . Visa time for 190 is 6 months n correct me if I'm wrong, not even 3 business months have passed in your particular case.
> 
> A wise man once told me that "patience is the only Virtue", don't take stress of this thing it will come to you eventually!
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Hi Jango91,

Just now I noticed your signature (Grant on 9th Jan). Congrats man. You got it. Wishes for bright future in oz land!!


----------



## msaeed

2013 said:


> Finally got CO allocated today.. !!
> 
> He has requested for Bank statements, taxation document and English proficiency doc for my wife. The proficiency doc and form 16 was already uploaded but my agent will again forward it.
> 
> Few questions :
> 
> 1. Are there any chances that my medicals will be referred? Now, for both of us medical status is "Received"
> 
> 2. Is there any SLA after CO allocation, ie after how much time can i start expecting the grant.
> 
> 3. Do we get any mail or update in immiaccount if they have started some BG checks ? As in some cases they start BG check from companies and takes months.


Did CO requested you to provide bank statement or salary slips for the work Experience you did not claim the points for..


----------



## expat2aus

Waiting is killing!! I believe, my CO is in sound sleep for the past three months.

Anybody wants to self examine your patience, you can apply VISA 190 through an agent in India? I tried. It works.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Document details sent on email*



it_engg said:


> it gives below error message
> 
> vinayapte11 has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.
> 
> anyways ...it's sandeep.shivnani at gmail dot come


Hi. I have sent the requird on gmail. Request you to check.


Regards,
Vinay


----------



## it_engg

vinayapte11 said:


> Hi. I have sent the requird on gmail. Request you to check.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


thanks bud  i got it..will ping you for any queries.
between you used an agent or doing urself?


----------



## vinayapte11

it_engg said:


> thanks bud  i got it..will ping you for any queries.
> between you used an agent or doing urself?


I am doing through an agent.


----------



## expat2aus

Hi BasCW,

I applied through an agent. My ImmiAccount shows the VISA lodged date as the last updated date. No document is listed out in the table. Against each document type, it shows Required or Recommended. But in between, CO allocation happened, CO mailed us for additional documents, agent submitted Medicals, PCC, Form 80 and other documents. There is no change in ImmiAccount.

Did you apply through agent?. Had you ever noticed any change in your ImmiAccount status when you were waiting for grant?

Thank you!


----------



## vinayapte11

*same case*



expat2aus said:


> Hi BasCW,
> 
> I applied through an agent. My ImmiAccount shows the VISA lodged date as the last updated date. No document is listed out in the table. Against each document type, it shows Required or Recommended. But in between, CO allocation happened, CO mailed us for additional documents, agent submitted Medicals, PCC, Form 80 and other documents. There is no change in ImmiAccount.
> 
> Did you apply through agent?. Had you ever noticed any change in your ImmiAccount status when you were waiting for grant?
> 
> Thank you!


Expat2aus my case is exacccttllyy same as urs...
I am wondering when the CO will again take up our applications.


----------



## expat2aus

vinayapte11 said:


> Expat2aus my case is exacccttllyy same as urs...
> I am wondering when the CO will again take up our applications.


Hi vinayapte11,

Good to see your post. I am not alone in this jungle.


----------



## RRag

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear IT engg bro  ,
> Please send your email id as a private message to me on the forum.
> I will send you the list my CO sent me as a basic requirement as none of my documents were front loaded.
> I feel you have covered most of them but still I will give you the details list which CO sent.
> 
> Send your email id on pvt msg.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Hi Vinay,

Can you also send me the basic requirements to rraghuveer at yahoo com

RRag


----------



## vinayapte11

*Mail sent*



RRag said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> Can you also send me the basic requirements to rraghuveer at yahoo com
> 
> RRag


Mail sent ...check out. All the best.


----------



## ashokseenu

Good to see a group formed. 

@Santosh: I will be missing the party @ Besant Nagar since I am here in Sydney. 
Let me know any of you planning soon to Sydney or already being here...


----------



## Santhosh.15

ashokseenu said:


> Good to see a group formed.
> 
> @Santosh: I will be missing the party @ Besant Nagar since I am here in Sydney.
> Let me know any of you planning soon to Sydney or already being here...


Hi Everyone,

Please Welcome Ashok, Pls get hold of him as he is already in Sydney and a very nice person, will help us to know more about everything needs to be known about Sydney.

And Ashok, do not worry, Our Sid here promised us for a meeting once in two months.

So, you can join us in your next trip (provided you bring us some good stuff from OZ, you know what i mean, lol).

And, Our friend Murali is the first one to land in sydney if i am not wrong, i guess by end of April.

See you soon buddy !!

Santhosh


----------



## adudecool

*form 80 and 1022*

Hi All,

I was about to fill form 80, then i noticed "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS." Is it necessary to fill in the form using a pen? I was planning the fill the form on my lappy and then print and sign it.. does that sound ok?

cheers
alex


----------



## sohinimitra

bharadwajsvr said:


> Hi Sohini.. I have applied for the 190 visa as an HR Advisor and had got an invite from the WA Govt. There is no reason why you cant go ahead with your application. The only thing being since HR Advisor is available only in the Schedule 2 list, you too might have to provide them with an Offer Letter from an employer in WA in your applied field.
> All the best with your application. Let me know how it goes.


Hi Bharadwajsvr, Thanks for your response. Its almost a month that I have submitted the EOI and still waiting for the invitation. Thats what I am thinking from where will I arrange to get an offer letter from the Australian Company sitting in India. That is where I am worried. My agent also cannot confirm anything right now.


----------



## Sasha2013

Panko and 2013,

How many points did you claim in your 189 application?



0z_dream said:


> I am thrilled to update this list now dec queue is moving
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> _04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13------------_
> *01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/11/13----------naur33n----------
> _05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## VincentDo

I'd like to inform that we have been granted 190s at 7am (Mel time). I am on top of the 190 Nov'13 list (lodged 1Nov'13). Though there were some unexpected issues that cost us a couple of weeks delay, it turns out awesome at the end. 
Thank you all for your guidance in this forum, I wish you nothing but the best to your visa applications. Cheers!


p/s: anything worth having is worth waiting for !


----------



## anthoney

VincentDo said:


> I'd like to inform that we have been granted 190s at 7am (Mel time). I am on top of the 190 Nov'13 list (lodged 1Nov'13). Though there were some unexpected issues that cost us a couple of weeks delay, it turns out awesome at the end.
> Thank you all for your guidance in this forum, I wish you nothing but the best to your visa applications. Cheers!
> 
> p/s: anything worth having is worth waiting for !


Many congratulations buddy  All the best


----------



## nithila.nagu

2013 said:


> My last updated state changed to 15th Nov'14.
> earlier it changed on 6th and 9th Jan'14 respectively.
> 
> Not sure what has changed, I applied via agent lets see if I get anything from them.


coool man, I guess u are gonna get ur golden mail soon.. :fingerscrossed: and wait for that happy moment...


----------



## IAA81

*Congrats All*

Hello My Fellows,


Its a good news that the list of Dec applicants is moving forward as 2013 got the CO but on the other hand 190ers progress is bit slower than 189ers... do not know why... but I congrats all who got COs and grants...


In my immiAccount it shows "Evidence of work experience - Overseas" is in "recommended" status. What does it mean? is that possible that my agent was forgot to upload my experience letter? as I asked him, he replied that he has uploaded all docs like payslips, tax certf, experience letter, bank statement. only medical is remaining.

Please help.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa Class:190 | Lodge : 11/12/13 | PCC : FL | Med : Not done yet | CO...??:confused2:


----------



## BasCW

VincentDo said:


> I'd like to inform that we have been granted 190s at 7am (Mel time). I am on top of the 190 Nov'13 list (lodged 1Nov'13). Though there were some unexpected issues that cost us a couple of weeks delay, it turns out awesome at the end.
> Thank you all for your guidance in this forum, I wish you nothing but the best to your visa applications. Cheers!
> 
> 
> p/s: anything worth having is worth waiting for !


Congrats Mate!


----------



## nithila.nagu

hey 2013 and panko, 

I havent uploaded my tax docs, bank stmts etc.. can i do it without the request of CO??


----------



## BasCW

expat2aus said:


> Hi BasCW,
> 
> I applied through an agent. My ImmiAccount shows the VISA lodged date as the last updated date. No document is listed out in the table. Against each document type, it shows Required or Recommended. But in between, CO allocation happened, CO mailed us for additional documents, agent submitted Medicals, PCC, Form 80 and other documents. There is no change in ImmiAccount.
> 
> Did you apply through agent?. Had you ever noticed any change in your ImmiAccount status when you were waiting for grant?
> 
> Thank you!


Was showing 'in progress' until 1 pm yesterday since I lodged in Oct 10th. 
When I checked back at 2 pm, it had 'finalised' status.


----------



## australia.ind

Guys let me know once u guys land sydney ..
waiting to see chennaites here


----------



## misguided

Phew applied for the 189 visa today. Seems like I'm the first person in the forum who has applied so far this year.


----------



## maddy13885

Vanakkam chennai makkale! I'm Madhav and I have submitted my EOI for 189 in October 2013 and waiting for selection (261313 - Software Engineer). Hope for EOI selection by end of February or early march.

I am from Ambattur, currently in Auckland, NZ and looking forward to move across the ditch by end of the year. Its a good initiative to gather our chennai folks in one place. Good luck for your visa application guys.


----------



## ashokseenu

australia.ind said:


> Guys let me know once u guys land sydney ..
> waiting to see chennaites here


Hi Australia.Ind,

How ru...I am working as Telecom Engg for 3yrs with 457 visa. Just started PR process and good to have Chennaites known in Sydney. May be we can plan for get together in Sydney.
Can see you landed last yr...Hope you got settled here and liking OZ...

Hi Santosh,

I am not much exp in PR process which I need help from you & others...But hope I can help with info of Sydney relocation. Been here for 3 yrs with family and its all going good.


----------



## 2013

nithila.nagu said:


> hey 2013 and panko,
> 
> I havent uploaded my tax docs, bank stmts etc.. can i do it without the request of CO??


Yes, no harm in uploading extra docs. If u have it, upload them.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

Sasha2013 said:


> Panko and 2013,
> 
> How many points did you claim in your 189 application?


60 pts

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

msaeed said:


> Did CO requested you to provide bank statement or salary slips for the work Experience you did not claim the points for..


No...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

nithila.nagu said:


> coool man, I guess u are gonna get ur golden mail soon.. :fingerscrossed: and wait for that happy moment...


Yeah...lets c how fast is the CO 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Juliez

jpspringall said:


> Hi peanut,
> 
> I lodged a 189 on the 2013-12-16
> 
> Still nothing either, but according to the spreadsheet on Google it should be 2014-01-24 before we see anything.
> 
> James


hi James,

have you heard anything from immi so far? I lodged 189 on 16/12 as well and still waiting for a CO to contact me.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* VincentDo​*


----------



## misguided

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
16/01/13----------misguided----------


----------



## Sai2Aus

Vamshi4happy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
> * VincentDo​*


Congratulations Vincent lane::second:


----------



## rjx

anyone from Team 7 Adelaide? I called DIBP second week of December and they told me that I have been allocated a CO on Dec. 5 from that team but until now, no contact from CO.


----------



## expat2aus

BasCW said:


> Was showing 'in progress' until 1 pm yesterday since I lodged in Oct 10th.
> When I checked back at 2 pm, it had 'finalised' status.


Hi BasCW... Congrats mate for ur grant :eyebrows:

Thanks for ur response.. when i open my immiaccount not even a single document is uploaded .all the documents are in required status.. i cant find the list of uploaded documents anywhere.. though my agent is telling tat he has sent all the documents.:confused2: 

In ur case atleast u found the list of documents or not????


----------



## 190applicant

*co allocated*

CO allocated from Brisbane Team 33,
requested for additional docs.
1. functional english proof for wife : it was uploaded 2 days back but still system shows status "required" ..will be sending it again
3. medical for 3 of us.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi friends,

By the time we get a CO or grant i thought lets discuss about when we would be landing the dream land(OZ).. So that we can stay in touch and also forget about the grant for a while.. 

Im planning to move in June to Melbourne.First me then later my family would join me.. 

Panko,Vinay,nithila,2013,Ratnesh,peanut,snarayan,sathyaseelan, vincent,jre,oz_dream,nupur,bliss,anthoney,samd,vamshi, and others.. Sorry if i had missed someone.. Please share when you are planning for the big move..


----------



## Varun Anand

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the time we get a CO or grant i thought lets discuss about when we would be landing the dream land(OZ).. So that we can stay in touch and also forget about the grant for a while..
> 
> Im planning to move in June to Melbourne.First me then later my family would join me..
> 
> Panko,Vinay,nithila,2013,Ratnesh,peanut,snarayan,sathyaseelan, vincent,jre,oz_dream,nupur,bliss,anthoney,samd,vamshi, and others.. Sorry if i had missed someone.. Please share when you are planning for the big move..


Hi,I am in.me also planning to move in June.
Have u worked on rentals in Melbourne.I have heard its around 2k pm.
I will move frst there then will call my family.
Lets hope we get the goden mail fast......

Code 2613 visa lodge 23 rd Oct-13.....CO......???????


----------



## nithila.nagu

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the time we get a CO or grant i thought lets discuss about when we would be landing the dream land(OZ).. So that we can stay in touch and also forget about the grant for a while..
> 
> Im planning to move in June to Melbourne.First me then later my family would join me..
> 
> Panko,Vinay,nithila,2013,Ratnesh,peanut,snarayan,sathyaseelan, vincent,jre,oz_dream,nupur,bliss,anthoney,samd,vamshi, and others.. Sorry if i had missed someone.. Please share when you are planning for the big move..



I am already in Melbourne 457 visa.. But my contract completes on feb 28th  I should get my grant by that time.. so i could search for a job here after that...


----------



## BasCW

expat2aus said:


> Hi BasCW... Congrats mate for ur grant :eyebrows:
> 
> Thanks for ur response.. when i open my immiaccount not even a single document is uploaded .all the documents are in required status.. i cant find the list of uploaded documents anywhere.. though my agent is telling tat he has sent all the documents.:confused2:
> 
> In ur case atleast u found the list of documents or not????


Ya the uploaded documents should be obviously visible. Since I did not use the agent, I dont know how they operate. But, anything that is uploaded online should appear. What do you mean when agent says - he has sent all the documents? I dont think you can send the documents via post anymore, you have to do it online.

I think your agent owes you a clarification.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the time we get a CO or grant i thought lets discuss about when we would be landing the dream land(OZ).. So that we can stay in touch and also forget about the grant for a while..
> 
> Im planning to move in June to Melbourne.First me then later my family would join me..
> 
> Panko,Vinay,nithila,2013,Ratnesh,peanut,snarayan,sathyaseelan, vincent,jre,oz_dream,nupur,bliss,anthoney,samd,vamshi, and others.. Sorry if i had missed someone.. Please share when you are planning for the big move..


Hi Sai,

I haven't planned those things.... but as long as I have my grant will move to Sydney within 2 months, as I have to serve notice period. 

Hoping for the best... :fingerscrossed:

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## bliss

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the time we get a CO or grant i thought lets discuss about when we would be landing the dream land(OZ).. So that we can stay in touch and also forget about the grant for a while..
> 
> Im planning to move in June to Melbourne.First me then later my family would join me..
> 
> Panko,Vinay,nithila,2013,Ratnesh,peanut,snarayan,sathyaseelan, vincent,jre,oz_dream,nupur,bliss,anthoney,samd,vamshi, and others.. Sorry if i had missed someone.. Please share when you are planning for the big move..


Hi Sai2Aus!

Planning to move in 3 months to Sydney after the grant. lets pray we get our grants soon. 

Thnks.


----------



## Realhuman

Hi Guys,
I got problem...i have applied for WA and NSW SS under 190 category, now i got SS approved from WA and got invitation from skill select to lodge the application and EOI status is showing "Invited". I have to apply for visa till 15th March 2014.
My application for NSW SS is acknowledge by NSW office is on 17th Dec 2013. Now if NSW wants to give me SS and found my EOI is invited and blocked for WA SS, what will happen to my NSW SS ???...............Please help....

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Realhuman

Hi Guys,
I got problem...i have applied for WA and NSW SS under 190 category, now i got SS approved from WA and got invitation from skill select to lodge the application and EOI status is showing "Invited". I have to apply for visa till 15th March 2014.
My application for NSW SS is acknowledge by NSW office is on 17th Dec 2013. Now if NSW wants to give me SS and found my EOI is invited and blocked for WA SS, what will happen to my NSW SS ???...............Please help....

Thanks in advance....


----------



## SRS_2013

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the time we get a CO or grant i thought lets discuss about when we would be landing the dream land(OZ).. So that we can stay in touch and also forget about the grant for a while..
> 
> Im planning to move in June to Melbourne.First me then later my family would join me..
> 
> Panko,Vinay,nithila,2013,Ratnesh,peanut,snarayan,sathyaseelan, vincent,jre,oz_dream,nupur,bliss,anthoney,samd,vamshi, and others.. Sorry if i had missed someone.. Please share when you are planning for the big move..


Probably 3-4 months after the grant
are you all planning for the job hunt once you reach there???? or have you already started???


----------



## 2013

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the time we get a CO or grant i thought lets discuss about when we would be landing the dream land(OZ).. So that we can stay in touch and also forget about the grant for a while..
> 
> Im planning to move in June to Melbourne.First me then later my family would join me..
> 
> Panko,Vinay,nithila,2013,Ratnesh,peanut,snarayan,sathyaseelan, vincent,jre,oz_dream,nupur,bliss,anthoney,samd,vamshi, and others.. Sorry if i had missed someone.. Please share when you are planning for the big move..


I'm waiting for Visa, once I have Visa then I'll talk to my company to transfer to their office in Mel. /Sydeny, if they agree then i'll move asap. Else, i'll initiate my separation, wait for 3 months and then move to Aus.


----------



## SRS_2013

2013 said:


> I'm waiting for Visa, once I have Visa then I'll talk to my company to transfer to their office in Mel. /Sydeny, if they agree then i'll move asap. Else, i'll initiate my separation, wait for 3 months and then move to Aus.


Even i plan to talk to my company for the transfer...and i am counting on it...job hunt is going to be tough..the transfer is the best bet that we can get :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## 2013

SRS_2013 said:


> Even i plan to talk to my company for the transfer...and i am counting on it...job hunt is going to be tough..the transfer is the best bet that we can get :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Which company and location? Btw.. what's your skill set.. we can plan job search together..


----------



## SRS_2013

2013 said:


> Which company and location? Btw.. what's your skill set.. we can plan job search together..


sent u a message


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the time we get a CO or grant i thought lets discuss about when we would be landing the dream land(OZ).. So that we can stay in touch and also forget about the grant for a while..
> 
> Im planning to move in June to Melbourne.First me then later my family would join me..
> 
> Panko,Vinay,nithila,2013,Ratnesh,peanut,snarayan,sathyaseelan, vincent,jre,oz_dream,nupur,bliss,anthoney,samd,vamshi, and others.. Sorry if i had missed someone.. Please share when you are planning for the big move..


I am planning an early July move to Sydney.


----------



## SRS_2013

Reposting..

All of you who are planning to move....are you planning for the job hunt once you reach there?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

I am also planning to take internal transfer from my current company.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR CO ALLOCATION​
* 190applicant​*


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the time we get a CO or grant i thought lets discuss about when we would be landing the dream land(OZ).. So that we can stay in touch and also forget about the grant for a while..
> 
> Im planning to move in June to Melbourne.First me then later my family would join me..
> 
> Panko,Vinay,nithila,2013,Ratnesh,peanut,snarayan,sathyaseelan, vincent,jre,oz_dream,nupur,bliss,anthoney,samd,vamshi, and others.. Sorry if i had missed someone.. Please share when you are planning for the big move..


Hi Sai2aus,

Good initiative to overcome waiting huddle...and I'm planning to move within 2 to 3 months after the grant.... first offshore job hunting if not clicks then onshore job hunt.... Good luck to all..


----------



## nupur

*co allocated!!!!!*

happy to tell u guys that i have a CO ALLOCATED TO ME....i am so relieved to see a movement in my file.The CO has asked for form 80 personnel particular for character assessment for my husband as well as for me..Dont know y he asked this when he had already uploaded the same..the status of the same has changed from "recieved" to requested on immiaccount.We should be sending it soon to them.The initals of the co is SB from team 02 GSM Adelaide..has any one been allocated CO from the same team and what has been your experience with this team so far..seniors can u please tell me based on the above query by the CO how soon will i be granted a visa???

IELTS band: 7.5,SKILL ASSESSMENT :05/09/2013, EOI APPLIED IN SEPT FOR SA ,INVITATION TO APPLY FOR VISA :28/10/2013,VISA 190 LOGGED :09/11/2013,CO ALLOCATED :16/1/2014


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



expat2aus said:


> Hi BasCW... Congrats mate for ur grant :eyebrows:
> 
> Thanks for ur response.. when i open my immiaccount not even a single document is uploaded .all the documents are in required status.. i cant find the list of uploaded documents anywhere.. though my agent is telling tat he has sent all the documents.:confused2:
> 
> In ur case atleast u found the list of documents or not????


My case is exactly the same as yours. Havent you tried getting in touch with your CO?


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR CO ALLOCATION​
* nupur​*


----------



## nupur

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the time we get a CO or grant i thought lets discuss about when we would be landing the dream land(OZ).. So that we can stay in touch and also forget about the grant for a while..
> 
> Im planning to move in June to Melbourne.First me then later my family would join me..
> 
> Panko,Vinay,nithila,2013,Ratnesh,peanut,snarayan,sathyaseelan, vincent,jre,oz_dream,nupur,bliss,anthoney,samd,vamshi, and others.. Sorry if i had missed someone.. Please share when you are planning for the big move..


hey,i wish to fly off now:flame:but alas i need a visa for it, hence waiting for that golden email !!!!i plan to move by april to adelaide...


IELTS band: 7.5,SKILL ASSESSMENT :05/09/2013, EOI APPLIED IN SEPT FOR SA ,INVITATION TO APPLY FOR VISA :28/10/2013,VISA 190 LOGGED :09/11/2013,CO ALLOCATED :16/1/2014


----------



## vinayapte11

*Melbourne in March 2014*



Sai2Aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the time we get a CO or grant i thought lets discuss about when we would be landing the dream land(OZ).. So that we can stay in touch and also forget about the grant for a while..
> 
> Im planning to move in June to Melbourne.First me then later my family would join me..
> 
> Panko,Vinay,nithila,2013,Ratnesh,peanut,snarayan,sathyaseelan, vincent,jre,oz_dream,nupur,bliss,anthoney,samd,vamshi, and others.. Sorry if i had missed someone.. Please share when you are planning for the big move..


I plan to move immediately. Notice period is 1 month in my organization.
So i resign as soon as I get VISA.
The reason is ....one of my friends is in Sydney and he said the job period is either Feb to Apr or July to Oct.
They dont entertain in May June as it is the yearly closing.
So hoping to get my VISA soon and fly off around March to Melbourne.:thumb:


----------



## vinayapte11

*very ture...feel like flying now.*



nupur said:


> hey,i wish to fly off now:flame:but alas i need a visa for it, hence waiting for that golden email !!!!i plan to move by april to adelaide...
> 
> 
> IELTS band: 7.5,SKILL ASSESSMENT :05/09/2013, EOI APPLIED IN SEPT FOR SA ,INVITATION TO APPLY FOR VISA :28/10/2013,VISA 190 LOGGED :09/11/2013,CO ALLOCATED :16/1/2014


Nupur very true...feel like taking the next flight..
In between I know someone in Adelaide. Let me know if you wanna get in touch,

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## anthoney

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the time we get a CO or grant i thought lets discuss about when we would be landing the dream land(OZ).. So that we can stay in touch and also forget about the grant for a while..
> 
> Im planning to move in June to Melbourne.First me then later my family would join me..
> 
> Panko,Vinay,nithila,2013,Ratnesh,peanut,snarayan,sathyaseelan, vincent,jre,oz_dream,nupur,bliss,anthoney,samd,vamshi, and others.. Sorry if i had missed someone.. Please share when you are planning for the big move..


I am planning to move in May or June to Melbourne. I will try my luck before that by job hunt from offshore.. probably 3 weeks before the move. Who knows.. I might get lucky tho its difficult to get a job from offshore.


----------



## peanut48

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the time we get a CO or grant i thought lets discuss about when we would be landing the dream land(OZ).. So that we can stay in touch and also forget about the grant for a while..
> 
> Im planning to move in June to Melbourne.First me then later my family would join me..
> 
> Panko,Vinay,nithila,2013,Ratnesh,peanut,snarayan,sathyaseelan, vincent,jre,oz_dream,nupur,bliss,anthoney,samd,vamshi, and others.. Sorry if i had missed someone.. Please share when you are planning for the big move..


No plans.....I'll cross that bridge when I come to it!


----------



## Panko

adudecool said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was about to fill form 80, then i noticed "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS." Is it necessary to fill in the form using a pen? I was planning the fill the form on my lappy and then print and sign it.. does that sound ok?
> 
> cheers
> alex


Yes. It is perfectly ok! I did the same.


----------



## Panko

Sasha2013 said:


> Panko and 2013,
> 
> How many points did you claim in your 189 application?


65 points. But it does not affect the speed with which they process the application.


----------



## Panko

VincentDo said:


> I'd like to inform that we have been granted 190s at 7am (Mel time). I am on top of the 190 Nov'13 list (lodged 1Nov'13). Though there were some unexpected issues that cost us a couple of weeks delay, it turns out awesome at the end.
> Thank you all for your guidance in this forum, I wish you nothing but the best to your visa applications. Cheers!
> 
> 
> p/s: anything worth having is worth waiting for !


Amazing buddy! Heartiest congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Panko

IAA81 said:


> Hello My Fellows,
> 
> 
> Its a good news that the list of Dec applicants is moving forward as 2013 got the CO but on the other hand 190ers progress is bit slower than 189ers... do not know why... but I congrats all who got COs and grants...
> 
> 
> In my immiAccount it shows "Evidence of work experience - Overseas" is in "recommended" status. What does it mean? is that possible that my agent was forgot to upload my experience letter? as I asked him, he replied that he has uploaded all docs like payslips, tax certf, experience letter, bank statement. only medical is remaining.
> 
> Please help.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Visa Class:190 | Lodge : 11/12/13 | PCC : FL | Med : Not done yet | CO...??:confused2:


You could confirm it by having a look at list of uploaded documents in your login. Hope this helps.


----------



## Panko

nithila.nagu said:


> hey 2013 and panko,
> 
> I havent uploaded my tax docs, bank stmts etc.. can i do it without the request of CO??


Yes buddy! Upload these documents beforehand. These would help towards the direct grant. Anyways CO is going to ask you for those.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Varun Anand said:


> Hi,I am in.me also planning to move in June.
> Have u worked on rentals in Melbourne.I have heard its around 2k pm.
> I will move frst there then will call my family.
> Lets hope we get the goden mail fast......
> 
> Code 2613 visa lodge 23 rd Oct-13.....CO......???????


Hi Varun,

Same with me. Last week of June to Melb.. Regarding accomodation im just looking for shared ones in flatmate,gumtree,etc. Not decided though.. Looking for company to move together. Where are you in India? im from Bangalore. Lets make it together buddy..


----------



## Sai2Aus

nithila.nagu said:


> I am already in Melbourne 457 visa.. But my contract completes on feb 28th  I should get my grant by that time.. so i could search for a job here after that...


Hi Nithila,

Your already in Melb.. then you could help us out on some accomodation. Stay in touch so that we can help each other during our hunt..


----------



## Sai2Aus

SAMD_Oz said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> I haven't planned those things.... but as long as I have my grant will move to Sydney within 2 months, as I have to serve notice period.
> 
> Hoping for the best... :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Good Luck to everyone!


Nice to know hear from you Sam.. Best wishes.. Keep us posted on your updates..


----------



## Sai2Aus

SRS_2013 said:


> Probably 3-4 months after the grant
> are you all planning for the job hunt once you reach there???? or have you already started???


Hi SRS,


Yes.. Planning to go for job hunt.. Like everyone will try my hand offshore before a month of my travel. Then after the big success my family would join me.. 

What are your plans? Which state are you moving?


----------



## it_engg

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> Same with me. Last week of June to Melb.. Regarding accomodation im just looking for shared ones in flatmate,gumtree,etc. Not decided though.. Looking for company to move together. Where are you in India? im from Bangalore. Lets make it together buddy..


I am planning to move to melbourne in june too...stay in touch


----------



## Sai2Aus

bliss said:


> Hi Sai2Aus!
> 
> Planning to move in 3 months to Sydney after the grant. lets pray we get our grants soon.
> 
> Thnks.


Hi bliss,

Yes very soon you would get your grant.. Now prayers are needed for all of us.. Almighty will bless us and shower the grants very soon.. :thumb:


----------



## Sai2Aus

2013 said:


> I'm waiting for Visa, once I have Visa then I'll talk to my company to transfer to their office in Mel. /Sydeny, if they agree then i'll move asap. Else, i'll initiate my separation, wait for 3 months and then move to Aus.


Hi 2013,

Thats always a safe bet.. Good luck friend..


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> I am planning an early July move to Sydney.


Panko, 

You are moving to Sydney !! Will surely ping you when I visit Sydney.. 

All the best friend !!


----------



## Sai2Aus

nupur said:


> happy to tell u guys that i have a CO ALLOCATED TO ME....i am so relieved to see a movement in my file.The CO has asked for form 80 personnel particular for character assessment for my husband as well as for me..Dont know y he asked this when he had already uploaded the same..the status of the same has changed from "recieved" to requested on immiaccount.We should be sending it soon to them.The initals of the co is SB from team 02 GSM Adelaide..has any one been allocated CO from the same team and what has been your experience with this team so far..seniors can u please tell me based on the above query by the CO how soon will i be granted a visa???
> 
> IELTS band: 7.5,SKILL ASSESSMENT :05/09/2013, EOI APPLIED IN SEPT FOR SA ,INVITATION TO APPLY FOR VISA :28/10/2013,VISA 190 LOGGED :09/11/2013,CO ALLOCATED :16/1/2014


Congrats nupur on your CO allocation..


----------



## Sai2Aus

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Sai2aus,
> 
> Good initiative to overcome waiting huddle...and I'm planning to move within 2 to 3 months after the grant.... first offshore job hunting if not clicks then onshore job hunt.... Good luck to all..


Hi Vamshi,

I think i should have started a new thread for this.. So many inputs.. 

Which place are you moving to?


----------



## Sai2Aus

nupur said:


> hey,i wish to fly off now:flame:but alas i need a visa for it, hence waiting for that golden email !!!!i plan to move by april to adelaide...
> 
> 
> IELTS band: 7.5,SKILL ASSESSMENT :05/09/2013, EOI APPLIED IN SEPT FOR SA ,INVITATION TO APPLY FOR VISA :28/10/2013,VISA 190 LOGGED :09/11/2013,CO ALLOCATED :16/1/2014


Hi nupur,
Very soon you would get the Golden mail.. And fly as soon as possible..


----------



## SRS_2013

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi SRS,
> 
> 
> Yes.. Planning to go for job hunt.. Like everyone will try my hand offshore before a month of my travel. Then after the big success my family would join me..
> 
> What are your plans? Which state are you moving?


trying to get a transfer from the current company..thats the safest bet rt 
but for that need to get the grant..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

if that works out..it would be Sydney....

I have still not decided what if it is otherwise..

hopefully things will turn out the way we all wantray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## Sai2Aus

vinayapte11 said:


> I plan to move immediately. Notice period is 1 month in my organization.
> So i resign as soon as I get VISA.
> The reason is ....one of my friends is in Sydney and he said the job period is either Feb to Apr or July to Oct.
> They dont entertain in May June as it is the yearly closing.
> So hoping to get my VISA soon and fly off around March to Melbourne.:thumb:


Hi Vinay,

Yes July would be good time. Just to know the place it might take few days.Thats the reason i planned June end.. 

Vinay you would be landing before us.. So post your experiences and help us out in accomodation..


----------



## Sai2Aus

peanut48 said:


> No plans.....I'll cross that bridge when I come to it!


Peanut, You are always very cool and perfect..


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Vamshi,
> 
> I think i should have started a new thread for this.. So many inputs..
> 
> Which place are you moving to?


I have to be in Canberra as I got State sponsorship from ACT....


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> Yes July would be good time. Just to know the place it might take few days.Thats the reason i planned June end..
> 
> Vinay you would be landing before us.. So post your experiences and help us out in accomodation..


Hey Sai....good thinking! Any particular reason to choose Melbourne? Because most of the people are planning to move there!


----------



## Sai2Aus

it_engg said:


> I am planning to move to melbourne in june too...stay in touch


Hi it_engg.. 

Sure stay in touch.. will PM you my mail id..


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> Hey Sai....good thinking! Any particular reason to choose Melbourne? Because most of the people are planning to move there!


Panko, 

I have state sponsorship from Vic. Otherwise my choice would have been Sydney as i see more advts in Seek in Sydney


----------



## sidswami

australia.ind said:


> Guys let me know once u guys land sydney ..
> waiting to see chennaites here


Most definitely! I'm excited even though its going to be easily 12 months away.


----------



## Genie8

VincentDo said:


> I'd like to inform that we have been granted 190s at 7am (Mel time). I am on top of the 190 Nov'13 list (lodged 1Nov'13). Though there were some unexpected issues that cost us a couple of weeks delay, it turns out awesome at the end.
> Thank you all for your guidance in this forum, I wish you nothing but the best to your visa applications. Cheers!
> 
> 
> p/s: anything worth having is worth waiting for !


Congrats mate!


----------



## Varun Anand

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> Same with me. Last week of June to Melb.. Regarding accomodation im just looking for shared ones in flatmate,gumtree,etc. Not decided though.. Looking for company to move together. Where are you in India? im from Bangalore. Lets make it together buddy..


I m frm Pune.
Surely,be in touch


----------



## roposh

Hello Friends!
Hope all of you are doing well. Check out this new thread that I have started, sharing my experiences.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/315105-karachi-melbourne.html

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Santhosh.15

Nice to see so many chennaites.

Good luck to everyone.

Santhosh


----------



## sigamani

Panko said:


> 65 points. But it does not affect the speed with which they process the application.


Did you get your CO Allocated?
Which Skill you are applying?








2613|VISA 189| EOIec 2| VISA Lodged : 09 Dec 2013 |PCC 09 Dec | Medics : 18 Dec | CO ?? | Grant ???


----------



## nadheera1231

Hey Nadheera,

YOu dont need to have 2 years live in Ausi for apply 189.

Anyway nice to meet you. I am also from Sri lanka.

Keep in touch.


HAHA  

nice to hear from a fellow Sri Lankan 

Thank you


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi all,

I have to stay in Canberra for 2 years because of state sponsorship.

But for all of you who are moving to Sydney, I have a help to offer...
I have my friend and Bro there... So if anyone needs any type of help... please let me know.

On the other hand, all are invited to visit me in Canberra and I will be obliged to be the host for you.


----------



## Panko

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have to stay in Canberra for 2 years because of state sponsorship.
> 
> But for all of you who are moving to Sydney, I have a help to offer...
> I have my friend and Bro there... So if anyone needs any type of help... please let me know.
> 
> On the other hand, all are invited to visit me in Canberra and I will be obliged to be the host for you.


What a nice gesture buddy! Really appreciate that!


----------



## Panko

sigamani said:


> Did you get your CO Allocated?
> Which Skill you are applying?


No buddy. I don't think I have been assigned a CO yet.


----------



## sunnydee

hey,

I am planning to move to Melbourne in june too.keep in touch.


----------



## SRS_2013

Not much action in DIBP for last 2 days...

It felt soo good to see many of us getting grant email on Monday...

Hope tomorrow is like the last Monday...and we all drench in grant shower:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## DesiTadka

2-3 months ago, that used to be the trend where Grants were showered on Fridays and Mondays and oncie twsies on other days, including Saturdays... So, yeah... let's hope for the chances of clouds with rain of grants .... :fingerscrossed:



SRS_2013 said:


> Not much action in DIBP for last 2 days...
> 
> It felt soo good to see many of us getting grant email on Monday...
> 
> Hope tomorrow is like the last Monday...and we all drench in grant shower:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## naur33n

Guys I lodged my application on 4th November and I have not been assigned a CO yet. Is anyone else in the same boat as me? I have applied for visa 190 NSW. Why is it taking so long.? Sacred.


----------



## askchennai

I have a question but silly though. After getting 190 visa, I travel first to find a job and settle. Later I bring my spouse and kid, let’s say after 5 months. now my question is, having an obligation (190 visa) to stay in the sponsored state for 2 years, I would complete 2 years and my family would complete only 19 months. So is this 2 years of obligation only for primary applicants or for the dependents as well? I am worrying because, I am claiming 5 points using spouse’s skills.


----------



## DesiTadka

The obligation is limited to primary applicant only (you) and not dependents....



askchennai said:


> I have a question but silly though. After getting 190 visa, I travel first to find a job and settle. Later I bring my spouse and kid, let’s say after 5 months. now my question is, having an obligation (190 visa) to stay in the sponsored state for 2 years, I would complete 2 years and my family would complete only 19 months. So is this 2 years of obligation only for primary applicants or for the dependents as well? I am worrying because, I am claiming 5 points using spouse’s skills.


----------



## adudecool

Panko said:


> Yes. It is perfectly ok! I did the same.


Thanks Panko for the response


----------



## Probasi

Guys,
A quick question to all of you.
Did you see any action of Brisbane team this year (Grant/CO allocation/CO asking for docs)?
I have noticed that Adleide team is active this week.


----------



## it_engg

*FB Group?*



Probasi said:


> Guys,
> A quick question to all of you.
> Did you see any action of Brisbane team this year (Grant/CO allocation/CO asking for docs)?
> I have noticed that Adleide team is active this week.


Guys

Why not create Facebook group?
It can be a closed group so that discussions are not seen outside to the group.
Benefits of this group 

1) we can discuss our plans,
2) problem facing in the pr process
3) job hunt discussions
4) organize meet ups in different cities


Entry could restricted by people who have either applied acs or ielts to limit unecessary trouble.

what say buddies????


----------



## hashtagPR

maybe you could get done with medicals/pcc meanwhile
faster grant if the CO has everything once he comes on your application!


----------



## 0z_dream

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the time we get a CO or grant i thought lets discuss about when we would be landing the dream land(OZ).. So that we can stay in touch and also forget about the grant for a while..
> 
> Im planning to move in June to Melbourne.First me then later my family would join me..
> 
> Panko,Vinay,nithila,2013,Ratnesh,peanut,snarayan,sathyaseelan, vincent,jre,oz_dream,nupur,bliss,anthoney,samd,vamshi, and others.. Sorry if i had missed someone.. Please share when you are planning for the big move..


Well, I will move to aus soon after I complete my notice period, as per Kuwait law notice period it is 3 months. But I might be stuck here in Kuwait for more months because if my company is not accepting my resignation then I need to go by court :boxing:, but for sure within 5 months I'll move.
Maybe Melbourne because my friend is there, but Sydney has more IT opening
I am moving alone and try my luck, also we need a backup for fund  so my hus will be in Kuwait till I get a base in aus land.


----------



## Panko

SRS_2013 said:


> Not much action in DIBP for last 2 days...
> 
> It felt soo good to see many of us getting grant email on Monday...
> 
> Hope tomorrow is like the last Monday...and we all drench in grant shower:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Don't think about it. More you think, more you will be disturbed. Be cool.


----------



## Jango911

DesiTadka said:


> The obligation is limited to primary applicant only (you) and not dependents....


Hi DesiTadka ,

Could you please share the obligation mentioned over a link so it can be further read into for better understanding and records, many thanks in advance! 

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## 0z_dream

vinayapte11 said:


> @Oz..Dream - Hello Sister...hw ru today??


Hey bro, i m doing good


----------



## DesiTadka

I had asked it via email to migration services in ACT and they clarified for me. Any applicant can do the same.



Jango911 said:


> Hi DesiTadka ,
> 
> Could you please share the obligation mentioned over a link so it can be further read into for better understanding and records, many thanks in advance!
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


----------



## naur33n

hashtagPR said:


> maybe you could get done with medicals/pcc meanwhile
> faster grant if the CO has everything once he comes on your application!


Yes I wish I could just front load the meds and PCC and then just relax. But my agents don't process like that they will only proceed ahead once CO is here. Let's see. I am glad I am busy these days other wise this wait woud have depressed me severly


----------



## Panko

naur33n said:


> Guys I lodged my application on 4th November and I have not been assigned a CO yet. Is anyone else in the same boat as me? I have applied for visa 190 NSW. Why is it taking so long.? Sacred.


You may get the direct grant. As per time-line early Nov 190 applicants have started to get their grants. 

Edit: Since your medicals and PCC are remaining, you may pester your agent for the same.


----------



## ajay.lele83

*Lets Join Here: PR Applicants from Mumbai for 2014*

Hello All,

Lets join who are currently in process of PR Application from Mumbai. Let's gather here and keep track of application status including ACS/IELTS etc. Also share your exp and thoughts.


----------



## prasanth_aus

naur33n said:


> Guys I lodged my application on 4th November and I have not been assigned a CO yet. Is anyone else in the same boat as me? I have applied for visa 190 NSW. Why is it taking so long.? Sacred.


Hi bro,

Me too in same boat.. lodged on 5th November.. no sign soo far....


----------



## hashtagPR

naur33n said:


> Yes I wish I could just front load the meds and PCC and then just relax. But my agents don't process like that they will only proceed ahead once CO is here. Let's see. I am glad I am busy these days other wise this wait woud have depressed me severly



The wait!!
front-loaded everything and waiting:juggle:


----------



## Panko

DesiTadka said:


> 2-3 months ago, that used to be the trend where Grants were showered on Fridays and Mondays and oncie twsies on other days, including Saturdays... So, yeah... let's hope for the chances of clouds with rain of grants .... :fingerscrossed:


Whaatttt? They give the grants even on Saturdays????? :confused2:


----------



## Panko

adudecool said:


> Thanks Panko for the response


 anytime!!!


----------



## DesiTadka

That is correct...



Panko said:


> Whaatttt? They give the grants even on Saturdays????? :confused2:


----------



## snarayan

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the time we get a CO or grant i thought lets discuss about when we would be landing the dream land(OZ).. So that we can stay in touch and also forget about the grant for a while..
> 
> Im planning to move in June to Melbourne.First me then later my family would join me..
> 
> Panko,Vinay,nithila,2013,Ratnesh,peanut,snarayan,sathyaseelan, vincent,jre,oz_dream,nupur,bliss,anthoney,samd,vamshi, and others.. Sorry if i had missed someone.. Please share when you are planning for the big move..


Hi sai2aus,

No immediate plans. Will be going on a reccie in August/September and the probably make the big move in 2015.

Perth is where I'll have to settle down.

Anyone from this wonderful lot moving to Perth???


----------



## Chana

Guys, I'm allocated to Brisbane team 33, CO asked me to provide evidence of marriage (certificate already sent). + She asked us to go for the medicals and sent me a HAP ID. 

What kind of evidence you suggest to send for our relationship. She wants me to prove that we live together in the same residence.

Visa Lodged on 18/11/2013. CO 14/01/2014


----------



## symphony

Chana said:


> Guys, I'm allocated to Brisbane team 33, CO asked me to provide evidence of marriage (certificate already sent). + She asked us to go for the medicals and sent me a HAP ID. What kind of evidence you suggest to send for our relationship. She wants me to prove that we live together in the same residence. Visa Lodged on 18/11/2013. CO 14/01/2014


A joint bank statement, mortgage documents. 
Basically, Any document which shows that you are living together.


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated vincentDo and chana
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14_
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## Neville Smith

*Living together*



symphony said:


> A joint bank statement, mortgage documents.
> Basically, Any document which shows that you are living together.


HI,

The following would help

An sale deed/ mortgage document which will reflect the home/ apartment address

Joint savings account

Voter's id

Any rental agreement.


----------



## peanut48

0z_dream said:


> Updated vincentDo and chana
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> _04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/11/13----------naur33n----------
> _05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14_
> *21/11/13----------Rathesh---------*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


I think even Rathesh got CO a few days ago...and Vamshi4happy had some changes to last updated date so I'm assuming CO is allocated perhaps it will be a direct grant!


----------



## n.sh

Vamshi4happy said:


> I have to be in Canberra as I got State sponsorship from ACT....


I will also be in Canberra due to SS.. keep in touch.. hopefully we can come across someday if DIAC blesses us..


----------



## Panko

Chana said:


> Guys, I'm allocated to Brisbane team 33, CO asked me to provide evidence of marriage (certificate already sent). + She asked us to go for the medicals and sent me a HAP ID.
> 
> What kind of evidence you suggest to send for our relationship. She wants me to prove that we live together in the same residence.
> 
> Visa Lodged on 18/11/2013. CO 14/01/2014


Any of the following should suffice:
- Wife's PCC containing your name
- Wife's name added in your passport
- Marriage affidavit


----------



## Panko

DesiTadka said:


> That is correct...


Oh. That is great! Thanks.


----------



## Luqman

I think my case officer thinks that she has done enough after adding my new born on December 16. Please some one encourage me because I just can't wait.


----------



## aryal

Probasi said:


> Guys,
> A quick question to all of you.
> Did you see any action of Brisbane team this year (Grant/CO allocation/CO asking for docs)?
> I have noticed that Adleide team is active this week.


Yes, I was asked to provide additional documents on 11.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have to stay in Canberra for 2 years because of state sponsorship.
> 
> But for all of you who are moving to Sydney, I have a help to offer...
> I have my friend and Bro there... So if anyone needs any type of help... please let me know.
> 
> On the other hand, all are invited to visit me in Canberra and I will be obliged to be the host for you.


Sharmaabhi, Thats really wonderful to hear.. Because of people like you only Expat forum Rocks :hippie:


----------



## Rathesh

aryal said:


> Yes, I was asked to provide additional documents on 11.


My co is frm brisbane.requested add evidence of employ,pcc and medical on 14th jan


----------



## Sai2Aus

0z_dream said:


> Well, I will move to aus soon after I complete my notice period, as per Kuwait law notice period it is 3 months. But I might be stuck here in Kuwait for more months because if my company is not accepting my resignation then I need to go by court :boxing:, but for sure within 5 months I'll move.
> Maybe Melbourne because my friend is there, but Sydney has more IT opening
> I am moving alone and try my luck, also we need a backup for fund  so my hus will be in Kuwait till I get a base in aus land.


Oz_dream, 

Company doesnt accept resignation??? :confused2: Best of luck.. Keep posted on your move to Melbourne..


----------



## Sai2Aus

snarayan said:


> Hi sai2aus,
> 
> No immediate plans. Will be going on a reccie in August/September and the probably make the big move in 2015.
> 
> Perth is where I'll have to settle down.
> 
> Anyone from this wonderful lot moving to Perth???


Hi snarayan,
Thats a good decision to know about the place and make the move.. Good Luck bro..


----------



## Sai2Aus

Sunnydee,

Will surely stay in touch. Where are you from?


----------



## snarayan

rjx said:


> anyone from Team 7 Adelaide? I called DIBP second week of December and they told me that I have been allocated a CO on Dec. 5 from that team but until now, no contact from CO.


In the same sluggish boat my friend! See my signature!...stay in touch

Haven't you completed your PCC yet??


----------



## Murali_D

Hi Ashok,

Welcome to our Chennai group. I am eagerly looking for some one from Sydney to our group. Thanks a lot Santhosh for creating this thread to bring Chennai people together.

Thanks
Murali


----------



## 0z_dream

Yea I knw them for 4 yrs, I'm in demand , here they can refuse resignation so from 2010 gov has started special law for such cases. I cannot leave country without proper cancellation of my visa 

,


Sai2Aus said:


> Oz_dream,
> 
> Company doesnt accept resignation??? :confused2: Best of luck.. Keep posted on your move to Melbourne..


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville Smith*



Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have to stay in Canberra for 2 years because of state sponsorship.
> 
> But for all of you who are moving to Sydney, I have a help to offer...
> I have my friend and Bro there... So if anyone needs any type of help... please let me know.
> 
> On the other hand, all are invited to visit me in Canberra and I will be obliged to be the host for you.


.

Hi Sharmaabhi,

That's a nice gesture. Keep it up. 

BTW, i've applied for ACT too. Praying things go my way, blessed by GOD. Hope to catch up there. 

Do stay in touch.


----------



## 0z_dream

updated Rathesh
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## Neville Smith

*Updated by Neville Smith*



0z_dream said:


> updated Rathesh
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> _04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/11/13----------naur33n----------
> _05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---




Hi,


Please add the below mentioned details under 190

29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP-----------------


----------



## Luqman

Forum name should be changed to "2013 189 & 190 visa Indian applicants"


----------



## Santhosh.15

Murali_D said:


> Hi Ashok,
> 
> Welcome to our Chennai group. I am eagerly looking for some one from Sydney to our group. Thanks a lot Santhosh for creating this thread to bring Chennai people together.
> 
> Thanks
> Murali


Thanks buddy.

Ashok, Murali is aVeteran in PR process, he initiated his process Dec 2011, later due to some issues got his grant only in Jan 2014.

He has been there, done that, since you are also into in IT, he can be of good help.

Also, we can take help from Ashok and Australia.Ind for any information regarding Sydney.

Trust this thread can provide assistance to one and all.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## 0z_dream

Luqman said:


> Forum name should be changed to "2013 189 & 190 visa Indian applicants"


This is a general thread sharing between different nationalities may be majorities are Indians. So pls no such thoughts are not accepted, sorry.


----------



## Santhosh.15

maddy13885 said:


> Vanakkam chennai makkale! I'm Madhav and I have submitted my EOI for 189 in October 2013 and waiting for selection (261313 - Software Engineer). Hope for EOI selection by end of February or early march.
> 
> I am from Ambattur, currently in Auckland, NZ and looking forward to move across the ditch by end of the year. Its a good initiative to gather our chennai folks in one place. Good luck for your visa application guys.


Hi Maddy,

Glad you could join us.

Good luck on your PR.

Santhosh


----------



## DesiTadka

Is that a compliment? ...  Chillax brother... 




Luqman said:


> Forum name should be changed to "2013 189 & 190 visa Indian applicants"


----------



## bliss

0z_dream said:


> This is a general thread sharing between different nationalities may be majorities are Indians. So pls no such thoughts are not accepted, sorry.


Completely agree with you 0Z_dream, its a community forum for all and not for any particular race, nationality etc.


----------



## Luqman

DesiTadka said:


> Is that a compliment? ...  Chillax brother...


No because I had to ask a simple questions twice or some times my questions are simply ignored. I hvnt seen any indian being ignored . So I am like having biased feelings.


----------



## Luqman

bliss said:


> Completely agree with you 0Z_dream, its a community forum for all and not for any particular race, nationality etc.


I said what I felt. I agree it was suppose to be open forum for every one.


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 

30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## peanut48

Luqman said:


> No because I had to ask a simple questions twice or some times my questions are simply ignored. I hvnt seen any indian being ignored . So I am like having biased feelings.


There are Pakistanis, Bangladeshis, Sri Lankans, Brazilians to name a few along with Indians participating in these forums. So why don't you say you feel you are being ignored by those nationalities including your own?

I cannot believe someone looking to immigrate into a multi cultural society would make not getting enough attention into a racial discussion. Get a grip. No body is looking at which country you are from before they decide to answer questions.

If you have not received answers its probably coz nobody has the answers for them or you haven't searched enough for them.

Stop making this into some racial bias issue!


----------



## Black_Rose

Luqman said:


> I said what I felt. I agree it was suppose to be open forum for every one.


yes this forum should stay far away from racial facts, gender, colour, country etc. the only thing that unite us that we are all running after Australian PR. lol 
But ya, this is 2013 forum, that shouldn't prevent 2014 applicants to join and share.:blabla:


----------



## Maverick7185

No Movement in Account , No CO...No Updates....

Getting Impatient now..:decision:


----------



## 0z_dream

Luqman said:


> No because I had to ask a simple questions twice or some times my questions are simply ignored. I hvnt seen any indian being ignored . So I am like having biased feelings.


Indians,srilankans,Bengalis,Arab... such thought is not got my brother, all r equal here and yes for case like which I don't know an answer cannot reply, right similar for others too, here we all answer by self experience , there are many queries of mine not answered by anyone. So think Indians or any other nationalities are not answering . You r going to a country where discrimination is not allowed hope u got what I mean


----------



## misguided

Black_Rose said:


> But ya, this is 2013 forum, that shouldn't prevent 2014 applicants to join and share.:blabla:


Created a separate thread for 2014 applicants, easier to track that way.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/311553-2014-189-190-visa-applicants.html


----------



## Jango911

*New Thread for Telecom SA-Adelaide Migrants*

Dear All,

I have started a new thread for Telecom SA-Adelaide Migrants below; please join for the fruitful discussion to gain mutual benefits 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...315274-2014-telecom-starters-sa-adelaide.html

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Panko

:horn: 
Peace eace: 
No more :fencing: or :argue:
Let's :grouphug:


----------



## AusLover2013

I applied during 2 week of october, uploaded all documents. No contact from DIBP till today. I couldnt resist so i called them couple of days back. They just told me that im assigned to team 34 but for this they dint share any information. Does this mean that Im assigned only to a team and not CO yet????

Theres no change in updated date as well, its more than 3 months and that would tell you how desperate iam to hear from my CO.
Narayan, your agent is kind enough to cal them but mine refused to call stating long waiting time as a reason. So i did the calling part myself that too he agreed to let me call after pushing them for about 5 weeks.

I dont know whats happening with my application, wish i get a direct grant this week.

Good luck to all of you guys 



snarayan said:


> Guys, applied on oct 30th.
> 
> Front loaded all documents including form 80, medicals and police clearances.
> 
> Co assigned on 17th dec but hasn't still contacted.
> 
> Agent tried mailing dibp to get contact details of co, but no response.
> I tried calling yesterday and dibp not ready to give out co details as I have lodged via agent.
> 
> Agent unable to call as she works UK time.
> 
> Any suggestions please?


----------



## Maverick7185

Congratulations to All those who go their grants this week and also to those who got their CO allocated..

May we get a good news soon...


----------



## Panko

Maverick7185 said:


> No Movement in Account , No CO...No Updates....
> 
> Getting Impatient now..:decision:


Have patience my friend! Be as pessimistic as you could! 

This is the new formula I have (re)invented...and it works. I am about to attain the sainthood soon!


----------



## DesiTadka

The general process is, your application first gets reviewed by a screening team who just downloads the documents on local server that are uploaded by applicants. (That's when the document status changes from Required/Recommended to Received). Post that, your case is assigned to a team (typically within 5 to 7 weeks), the team also have a screening team that organizes applicants document and have it ready on platter for a CO. After these activities, based on work load, a CO is assigned from the particular team to individual cases.

Hope this helps... Good luck anyways...



AusLover2013 said:


> I applied during 2 week of october, uploaded all documents. No contact from DIBP till today. I couldnt resist so i called them couple of days back. They just told me that im assigned to team 34 but for this they dint share any information. Does this mean that Im assigned only to a team and not CO yet????
> 
> Theres no change in updated date as well, its more than 3 months and that would tell you how desperate iam to hear from my CO.
> Narayan, your agent is kind enough to cal them but mine refused to call stating long waiting time as a reason. So i did the calling part myself that too he agreed to let me call after pushing them for about 5 weeks.
> 
> I dont know whats happening with my application, wish i get a direct grant this week.
> 
> Good luck to all of you guys


----------



## 0z_dream

Panko said:


> Have patience my friend! Be as pessimistic as you could!
> 
> This is the new formula I have (re)invented...and it works. I am about to attain the sainthood soon!


Panko any news abt your co, r u though any agent


----------



## Panko

AusLover2013 said:


> I applied during 2 week of october, uploaded all documents. No contact from DIBP till today. I couldnt resist so i called them couple of days back. They just told me that im assigned to team 34 but for this they dint share any information. Does this mean that Im assigned only to a team and not CO yet????
> 
> Theres no change in updated date as well, its more than 3 months and that would tell you how desperate iam to hear from my CO.
> Narayan, your agent is kind enough to cal them but mine refused to call stating long waiting time as a reason. So i did the calling part myself that too he agreed to let me call after pushing them for about 5 weeks.
> 
> I dont know whats happening with my application, wish i get a direct grant this week.
> 
> Good luck to all of you guys


That could be the scenario. You may have been assigned the team but may not have been allocated the CO yet. 

Do not take the last updated date too seriously. There have been cases where people received their grants but these dates did not change.


----------



## Genie8

Luqman said:


> No because I had to ask a simple questions twice or some times my questions are simply ignored. I hvnt seen any indian being ignored . So I am like having biased feelings.


Relax man. It's just that some members are more active and have been here longer..


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> Panko any news abt your co, r u though any agent


No friend. I am doing it on my own. So, no agent is involved. 
And no...there is no news about/from CO.


----------



## snarayan

AusLover2013 said:


> I applied during 2 week of october, uploaded all documents. No contact from DIBP till today. I couldnt resist so i called them couple of days back. They just told me that im assigned to team 34 but for this they dint share any information. Does this mean that Im assigned only to a team and not CO yet????
> 
> Theres no change in updated date as well, its more than 3 months and that would tell you how desperate iam to hear from my CO.
> Narayan, your agent is kind enough to cal them but mine refused to call stating long waiting time as a reason. So i did the calling part myself that too he agreed to let me call after pushing them for about 5 weeks.
> 
> I dont know whats happening with my application, wish i get a direct grant this week.
> 
> Good luck to all of you guys



Which visa did you apply for 189 or 190, if 190 which state and what's your occupation??

Why don't you update your signature so that people here can assess and provide some information?


----------



## Luqman

Genie8 said:


> Relax man. It's just that some members are more active and have been here longer..


yes that's right. May be I am getting too much on my head. Its a long wait game.


----------



## nadh1981

Panko said:


> Have patience my friend! Be as pessimistic as you could!
> 
> This is the new formula I have (re)invented...and it works. I am about to attain the sainthood soon!


lol! Sainthood... sounds good Panko Baba


----------



## AusLover2013

snarayan said:


> Which visa did you apply for 189 or 190, if 190 which state and what's your occupation??
> 
> Why don't you update your signature so that people here can assess and provide some information?


Im not able to edit my profile looks like i have to post for a couple of time before i get access to the link.

My timeline is
189 application : 10-oct
Applied for : 2613
Team assigned : 34 

Few documents have status received/required though evrything is uploaded, but my medical says "recommended" Though i completed my medicals on 25 Nov

Im completing 14 weeks today and no progress yet


----------



## Panko

nadh1981 said:


> lol! Sainthood... sounds good Panko Baba


 It doesn't sound good!


----------



## 0z_dream

Guys,
I got email from my agent to do medical and pcc but no co allocation. 
Now in email it is written as send medical report through courier , what is that mean, I mean I think all are uploading online, right


----------



## Panko

Luqman said:


> yes that's right. May be I am getting too much on my head. Its a long wait game.


That's fine friend! Some may receive the grant a bit early and others a little late. 
Eventually, everyone shall receive their grants!!!


----------



## hashtagPR

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> I got email from my agent to do medical and pcc but no co allocation.
> Now in email it is written as send medical report through courier , what is that mean, I mean I think all are uploading online, right




yep, everything uploaded online.
even the medicals are uploaded by the hospital online only


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> I got email from my agent to do medical and pcc but no co allocation.
> Now in email it is written as send medical report through courier , what is that mean, I mean I think all are uploading online, right


Yes. We need to generate the 'Referral Letter' through 'Organize Health Examinations' Link in immi login. Take a print out of it and carry it to the approved clinic for tests. Your HAP id would be mentioned on it. Clinic shall upload the results online. You may check with the clinic in your city if they upload the results online.


----------



## peanut48

hey Vamshi4happy and someone else (sorry I forget), you got an email from immi saying correspondence sent but you didn't receive anything, any update on that? Did you guys figure out what that was about?


----------



## 0z_dream

Guys,
I got email from my agent to do medical and pcc but no co allocation. 
Now in email it is written as send medical report through courier , what is that mean, I mean I think all are uploading online, right


----------



## peanut48

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> I got email from my agent to do medical and pcc but no co allocation.
> Now in email it is written as send medical report through courier , what is that mean, I mean I think all are uploading online, right


speak to your agent. As you know by now, you need the HAP id from the organise your medicals link in your application which will generate your referral letter. First, ask your agent for that and then check the clinics in your location. If the clinic has emedicals then it will be online if not, it will be paper based which I do not know much about.


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> I got email from my agent to do medical and pcc but no co allocation.
> Now in email it is written as send medical report through courier , what is that mean, I mean I think all are uploading online, right


Re-Quoting:


Panko said:


> Yes. We need to generate the 'Referral Letter' through 'Organize Health Examinations' Link in immi login. Take a print out of it and carry it to the approved clinic for tests. Your HAP id would be mentioned on it. Clinic shall upload the results online. You may check with the clinic in your city if they upload the results online.


----------



## nithila.nagu

2013 said:


> Finally got CO allocated today.. !!
> 
> He has requested for Bank statements, taxation document and English proficiency doc for my wife. The proficiency doc and form 16 was already uploaded but my agent will again forward it.
> 
> Few questions :
> 
> 1. Are there any chances that my medicals will be referred? Now, for both of us medical status is "Received"
> 
> 2. Is there any SLA after CO allocation, ie after how much time can i start expecting the grant.
> 
> 3. Do we get any mail or update in immiaccount if they have started some BG checks ? As in some cases they start BG check from companies and takes months.


Hey 2013 Congrats!!

BTW what kinda bank statements are they expecting ? our salary account stuff??


----------



## nadh1981

Luqman said:


> I said what I felt. I agree it was suppose to be open forum for every one.


take easy brother... it happened with me too... I don't think friends here look at flags before they respond... it just happens.


----------



## aryan_vaishnav

Hello Everyone,

Thank you expat forum for this wonderful thread. I would also like to thank all the senior expats and all the bloggers who have contributed to this thread/on the forum.

Here's my question.

I'm going to apply for an Australian PR Visa 189 190.
I'm not sure which one will be cheaper. Should I go for 189 or 190?
What should I do before applying for EOI?
What all should I be ready and prepared with? 
What happens once the EOI is submitted.
What are the differences between these two and if someone can help me with the step by step information I will be very thankful to you all.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Forum Name*



Luqman said:


> I said what I felt. I agree it was suppose to be open forum for every one.


Agreed, we ought to keep it unbiased. 

More than being an open forum, this forum has become a Google to our questions, with generous members helping each other out, bringing respite and solace to those in confusion and frustration.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

peanut48 said:


> hey Vamshi4happy and someone else (sorry I forget), you got an email from immi saying correspondence sent but you didn't receive anything, any update on that? Did you guys figure out what that was about?


Hi Peanut48, 

I tried to know what exactly does that mail say...but failed to get an answer...hoping its an indication of CO allocation...I will try to call DIBP on Monday.

Here is the mail I got ( its a one liner) and nothing shows under Immiaccount, also last updated status changed to 14th Jan'14....

"_ Reference No. XXXXXXXXX : Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent_. "

anyone please guess meaning of this alert.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## peanut48

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Peanut48,
> 
> I tried to know what exactly does that mail say...but failed to get an answer...hoping its an indication of CO allocation...I will try to call DIBP on Monday.
> 
> Here is the mail I got ( its a one liner) and nothing shows under Immiaccount, also last updated status changed to 14th Jan'14....
> 
> "_ Reference No. XXXXXXXXX : Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent_. "
> 
> anyone please guess meaning of this alert.... :fingerscrossed:


Who has the authorised email to your application? If it is agent, it would have gone to them, if not it should go to the one on the application. I can only hope and guess it means CO allocation. But you should definitely try to find out coz if it is indeed CO allocation then chances are they may have requested any docs or missing info. Hope its all good news :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

peanut48 said:


> Who has the authorised email to your application? If it is agent, it would have gone to them, if not it should go to the one on the application. I can only hope and guess it means CO allocation. But you should definitely try to find out coz if it is indeed CO allocation then chances are they may have requested any docs or missing info. Hope its all good news :fingerscrossed:


No agent, everything I'm monitoring. Let's see something gonna happen tomorrow... may be a mail from CO ....


----------



## DesiTadka

Keep checking under "View Correspondence".

Usually it is one of the following, Either your case as been changed from one team to other, or it has been allocated for external checks, or a CO asked for some documents, OR CO is informing you that s/he is going on leave and will be back on so and so date OR....... GRANT....... ...

Good Luck buddy....



Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Peanut48,
> 
> I tried to know what exactly does that mail say...but failed to get an answer...hoping its an indication of CO allocation...I will try to call DIBP on Monday.
> 
> Here is the mail I got ( its a one liner) and nothing shows under Immiaccount, also last updated status changed to 14th Jan'14....
> 
> "_ Reference No. XXXXXXXXX : Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent_. "
> 
> anyone please guess meaning of this alert.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

DesiTadka said:


> Keep checking under "View Correspondence".
> 
> Usually it is one of the following, Either your case as been changed from one team to other, or it has been allocated for external checks, or a CO asked for some documents, OR CO is informing you that s/he is going on leave and will be back on so and so date OR....... GRANT....... ...
> 
> Good Luck buddy....


Thank you DesiTadka....I wish your last guess come true...


----------



## Vamshi4happy

To all of you who are in long wait including me ............


----------



## nupur

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Peanut48,
> 
> I tried to know what exactly does that mail say...but failed to get an answer...hoping its an indication of CO allocation...I will try to call DIBP on Monday.
> 
> Here is the mail I got ( its a one liner) and nothing shows under Immiaccount, also last updated status changed to 14th Jan'14....
> 
> "_ Reference No. XXXXXXXXX : Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent_. "
> 
> anyone please guess meaning of this alert.... :fingerscrossed:


hi ,i had got this one liner too today immediately followed by a mail from CO, asking for form 80...please check the spam folder too for the mail...good luck!!!!!


----------



## Vamshi4happy

nupur said:


> hi ,i had got this one liner too today immediately followed by a mail from CO, asking for form 80...please check the spam folder too for the mail...good luck!!!!!


I'm in continuous check of my mail and Immi account but nothing showing up.... waiting for Friday.


----------



## nupur

vinayapte11 said:


> Nupur very true...feel like taking the next flight..
> In between I know someone in Adelaide. Let me know if you wanna get in touch,
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


hey how generous of you!!i will really appreciate if you can help me with that,as the person can provide vital info,which can help me to understand adelaide well before i arrive there


----------



## aryal

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> I got email from my agent to do medical and pcc but no co allocation.
> Now in email it is written as send medical report through courier , what is that mean, I mean I think all are uploading online, right


Looking into your timeline its good time to get medical and PCC done. Hence talk to your agent and find out what does that "send medical report through courier" mean. Now a days people operate electronically  hence take appointment for medical and pcc and go for it.


----------



## sunil chopra

nupur said:


> hey,i wish to fly off now:flame:but alas i need a visa for it, hence waiting for that golden email !!!!i plan to move by april to adelaide...
> 
> IELTS band: 7.5,SKILL ASSESSMENT :05/09/2013, EOI APPLIED IN SEPT FOR SA ,INVITATION TO APPLY FOR VISA :28/10/2013,VISA 190 LOGGED :09/11/2013,CO ALLOCATED :16/1/2014


In which categary you have applied for visa


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi Folks, Hospital has submitted my medical reports to DIBP. Checked on eMedical client. Immi account now show "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." But, status of Health Evidence is "Recommended". :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi all

I have a query reg staturory d


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi all

I have a query reg staturory declaration.

While obtaining SD from supervisor, do i need mention his current organisation and designation or his designation while he was my supervisor ??

Request seniors to clarify please as i am going to obtain tomorrow.

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## imrukhan81

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks, Hospital has submitted my medical reports to DIBP. Checked on eMedical client. Immi account now show "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." But, status of Health Evidence is "Recommended". :fingerscrossed:


can you please give us the link to eMedical client?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

battulas78 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a query reg staturory declaration.
> 
> While obtaining SD from supervisor, do i need mention his current organisation and designation or his designation while he was my supervisor ??
> 
> Request seniors to clarify please as i am going to obtain tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


Clearly mention that currently he is working as "abc" in "company". 

In next line, mention that he was your supervisor in "xyz" company for duration "2xxx - 2xxx" .

This way, even if DIBP contact your supervisor they will receive correct information from him/her. Otherwise, it may lead to confusion.


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks, Hospital has submitted my medical reports to DIBP. Checked on eMedical client. Immi account now show "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." But, status of Health Evidence is "Recommended". :fingerscrossed:


Don't worry. It's the same in my case. CO will know when he goes through medical reports.


----------



## Santhosh.15

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Clearly mention that currently he is working as "abc" in "company".
> 
> In next line, mention that he was your supervisor in "xyz" company for duration "2xxx - 2xxx" .
> 
> This way, even if DIBP contact your supervisor they will receive correct information from him/her. Otherwise, it may lead to confusion.


Thanks Ratnesh.

Also, is it necessary him to be my manager?? Can it be from any superior above my level who can vouch for me and job description??

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

imrukhan81 said:


> can you please give us the link to eMedical client?


Here you go - https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

battulas78 said:


> Thanks Ratnesh.
> 
> Also, is it necessary him to be my manager?? Can it be from any superior above my level who can vouch for me and job description??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


In my case, I provided details of my supervisor (not manager) but thing is he had official designation of Team Lead and we reported to him. Above him was our Project Manger which had around 100 people under him so it was not possible to get his details.

if you reported to manager then it is advisable to get SD signed by him only.


----------



## saghirq

*190 timelines and DIBP?*

Hi DesiTadka,
You are so active in thread.I am a silent reader. I appreciate your replies and the help provided.My TimeLine is same as yours .I front lodge all documents .the last date change is 6 jan 14. donot know wether a case officer is assigned or not. Also 8 weeks DIBP timeline is also passed .should we contact DIBP abt this delay? or keep on waiting. what you suggest?

Regards
saghirq


----------



## mafuz767

Rathesh said:


> My co is frm brisbane.requested add evidence of employ,pcc and medical on 14th jan


Hi what did you provide for the employment evidence and what sort of additional document( in regard your employment evidence) your CO has asked for... Hope it will help many others as well mate. Thanks


----------



## harneek

*Advice*

Dear Expats,

How can i pay visa fee, if my credit card limit is not maximum. I have to pay AUS$ 6160 (INR RS. 3,50000) and my CC limit is 2 lac.


Can i use Debit Card?
Can i use two CC and pay 50% each in two times
Or is there any other way

Seeking an expert adcive, thanks in advance


----------



## 2013

harneek said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> How can i pay visa fee, if my credit card limit is not maximum. I have to pay AUS$ 6160 (INR RS. 3,50000) and my CC limit is 2 lac.
> 
> 
> [*]Can i use Debit Card?
> [*]Can i use two CC and pay 50% each in two times
> [*]Or is there any other way
> 
> 
> Seeking an expert adcive, thanks in advance


Go for Aud forex card from ICICI OR HDFC BANK

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## suva10

hi all,
i am also from singara chennai, and hoping to make the big move. i am also a telecom IT engineer. I am awaiting my FBI clearances, which is taking the longest time ever. Good to know other chennaites .


----------



## harneek

2013 said:


> Go for Aud forex card from ICICI OR HDFC BANK
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


thanks for quick reply, can you brief this little more.


----------



## kaurivneet

harneek said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> How can i pay visa fee, if my credit card limit is not maximum. I have to pay AUS$ 6160 (INR RS. 3,50000) and my CC limit is 2 lac.
> 
> 
> Can i use Debit Card?
> Can i use two CC and pay 50% each in two times
> Or is there any other way
> 
> Seeking an expert adcive, thanks in advance


I had gone through same ordeal few days back.I tried with my ICICI Debit Card with increased limit but it didnt work.The customer care told me that there is some regulation that debit payment with amount above than 1.5 lac with this particular merchant is not allowed.

If you have a debit card with increased limit(other than ICICI) you can try.If you dont get declined error then you are lucky  or Try to get your credit card limit increased if possible and then try again.
I paid using my friend's Credit Card who is in Australia.

I dont think you can split payments,it has to be done in single shot.


----------



## harneek

kaurivneet said:


> I had gone through same ordeal few days back.I tried with my ICICI Debit Card with increased limit but it didnt work.The customer care told me that there is some regulation that debit payment with amount above than 1.5 lac with this particular merchant is not allowed.
> 
> If you have a debit card with increased limit(other than ICICI) you can try.If you dont get declined error then you are lucky  or Try to get your credit card limit increased if possible and then try again.
> I paid using my friend's Credit Card who is in Australia.
> 
> I dont think you can split payments,it has to be done in single shot.


Thanks kaurivneet! :yo:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

harneek said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> How can i pay visa fee, if my credit card limit is not maximum. I have to pay AUS$ 6160 (INR RS. 3,50000) and my CC limit is 2 lac.
> 
> 
> Can i use Debit Card?
> Can i use two CC and pay 50% each in two times
> Or is there any other way
> 
> Seeking an expert adcive, thanks in advance


Hi Harneek, 

Try to visit *ICICI Branch* (Which has Forex facilities) with print out of invitation email and pages which has* Visa fee details on DIAC website* (especially table that contains your visa subclass ) & passport xerox. However, you should have ICICI account already to get travel card. It's subject to the relationship manager you meet to agree for issuing Travel card. All the best.

If one branch refuses try your luck with another branch... this is what I did :yo:

Good luck my friend..


----------



## Alnaibii

Realhuman said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got problem...i have applied for WA and NSW SS under 190 category, now i got SS approved from WA and got invitation from skill select to lodge the application and EOI status is showing "Invited". I have to apply for visa till 15th March 2014.
> My application for NSW SS is acknowledge by NSW office is on 17th Dec 2013. Now if NSW wants to give me SS and found my EOI is invited and blocked for WA SS, what will happen to my NSW SS ???...............Please help....
> 
> Thanks in advance....


So I get you would like NSW instead. 
Check this list https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...4QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c&usp=drive_web#gid=97
to see current timeline for NSW SS. 
In EOI did you tick both WA and NSW?


----------



## Black_Rose

Realhuman said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got problem...i have applied for WA and NSW SS under 190 category, now i got SS approved from WA and got invitation from skill select to lodge the application and EOI status is showing "Invited". I have to apply for visa till 15th March 2014.
> My application for NSW SS is acknowledge by NSW office is on 17th Dec 2013. Now if NSW wants to give me SS and found my EOI is invited and blocked for WA SS, what will happen to my NSW SS ???...............Please help....
> 
> Thanks in advance....


NSW will drop your application.


----------



## Murali_D

Hi Suva10,

Welcome to Our Group. I too waited almost 3 months for FBI PCC. Finally got it. Let me know if you have any questions regarding FBI PCC.

Thanks,
Murali


----------



## peanut48

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks, Hospital has submitted my medical reports to DIBP. Checked on eMedical client. Immi account now show "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." But, status of Health Evidence is "Recommended". :fingerscrossed:


Upload the information sheet available from emedical client for Health Evidence. That is what I have done. It will say the same on the information sheet also.


----------



## peanut48

saghirq said:


> Hi DesiTadka,
> You are so active in thread.I am a silent reader. I appreciate your replies and the help provided.My TimeLine is same as yours .I front lodge all documents .the last date change is 6 jan 14. donot know wether a case officer is assigned or not. Also 8 weeks DIBP timeline is also passed .should we contact DIBP abt this delay? or keep on waiting. what you suggest?
> 
> Regards
> saghirq


Hi saghirq,

Contact DIBP since 8 weeks are up, no harm done.


----------



## chennaiguuy

*vanakkam chennaites*

Hey All, Vanakkam... Happy to see this topic, So excited...

Anyways iam Naveen from chennai , i recently got my PR in NSW state sponsorship will be moving next month.. Very happy to be a part of this topic, Would like to meet you all guys soon. Guys please share your thoughts ,, Me being a newbee there would like to hear from you all..


Cheers....


----------



## HMalhotra

I am applying for subclass 189. Got 7 bands each in IELTS and waiting for the assessment outcome. Expecting it in the month of March. Can anyone guide me through the next step.

I will appreciate any help!
Thanks..!


----------



## bharadwajsvr

peanut48 said:


> Upload the information sheet available from emedical client for Health Evidence. That is what I have done. It will say the same on the information sheet also.


Hi Peanut48,
Just like ratnesh.nagori, I too checked for the status of my medical test given by me. And it says that the medical reports have been submitted to DIBP. I lodged my visa on the 5th dec. My medicals was done on the 4th dec. 

The information sheet says, 
"If you have not yet lodged a visa application, Please make sure that you attach this letter to your visa application before submitting the form to DIBP. This will
facilitate processing of your visa application." 
Is it ok to upload them now... cos uploaded all the docs upfront. I dont want to upload anything now only to delay the process further. 

Hope to hear back,

Cheers,
Shiva


----------



## AusLover2013

Am I the only applicant without any contact from DIBP since I lodged the application on 10-Oct-2013 ???? Is anybody else here ???????:israel:


----------



## bharadwajsvr

AusLover2013 said:


> Am I the only applicant without any contact from DIBP since I lodged the application on 10-Oct-2013 ???? Is anybody else here ???????:israel:


I havent heard from them. apart from the confirmation mail after lodging for the visa. I lodged my application on the 5th dec.


----------



## pooja.lohkane

HMalhotra said:


> I am applying for subclass 189. Got 7 bands each in IELTS and waiting for the assessment outcome. Expecting it in the month of March. Can anyone guide me through the next step.
> 
> I will appreciate any help!
> Thanks..!


Once ur assesment result is out and +ve u will need to logged the EOI and wid min 60 points and wait for the invite !! :ranger:


----------



## peanut48

bharadwajsvr said:


> Hi Peanut48,
> Just like ratnesh.nagori, I too checked for the status of my medical test given by me. And it says that the medical reports have been submitted to DIBP. I lodged my visa on the 5th dec. My medicals was done on the 4th dec.
> 
> The information sheet says,
> "If you have not yet lodged a visa application, Please make sure that you attach this letter to your visa application before submitting the form to DIBP. This will
> facilitate processing of your visa application."
> Is it ok to upload them now... cos uploaded all the docs upfront. I dont want to upload anything now only to delay the process further.
> 
> Hope to hear back,
> 
> Cheers,
> Shiva


Hey Shiva, I really got no clue on how this may or may not affect the processing. I had uploaded it along with all my docs and now it is all received. Totally upto you if you want to upload it or not.


----------



## snarayan

AusLover2013 said:


> Am I the only applicant without any contact from DIBP since I lodged the application on 10-Oct-2013 ???? Is anybody else here ???????:israel:


Waiting since 30th October. All docs front loaded.


----------



## bharadwajsvr

I dont see any reason why it should affect the processing in whatsoever why... but its just the fear. I reckon I'll upload them too...


----------



## Santhosh.15

chennaiguuy said:


> Hey All, Vanakkam... Happy to see this topic, So excited...
> 
> Anyways iam Naveen from chennai , i recently got my PR in NSW state sponsorship will be moving next month.. Very happy to be a part of this topic, Would like to meet you all guys soon. Guys please share your thoughts ,, Me being a newbee there would like to hear from you all..
> 
> Cheers....


Hi Chennaiguy

Welcome to the chennaites club.

Congrats on your PR.

You are not a newbie here, this thread itself is just 3 days old and i am glad to see so many members already.

Since you already have successfully secured PR, request you write your success story and key elements in PR process.

Stay touch.

Santhosh


----------



## HMalhotra

hey all.. can anyone tell me how to kick start with the health examinations for subclass 189??
thanks..


----------



## Alnaibii

You can do Health after you get invitation. You will get an HAP ID to use for medicals.


----------



## tusharmodgil

I received my assessment letter in march 2013 with the experience of 4 years 1 month from ACS. I want to submit my application to DIAC after the completion of*5 years experience i.e. Mar 2014. Would they consider the experience mentioned only in assessment letter or is there an option with them to compute 'to-date' work experience. If yes ,What supporting documents do I need to provide?


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks, Hospital has submitted my medical reports to DIBP. Checked on eMedical client. Immi account now show "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." But, status of Health Evidence is "Recommended". :fingerscrossed:


Wow.. your meds are cleared. . One more big hurdle crossed..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sunlight11

tusharmodgil said:


> I received my assessment letter in march 2013 with the experience of 4 years 1 month from ACS. I want to submit my application to DIAC after the completion of*5 years experience i.e. Mar 2014. Would they consider the experience mentioned only in assessment letter or is there an option with them to compute 'to-date' work experience. If yes ,What supporting documents do I need to provide?


You would need a fresh Reference Letter and latest payslips ...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Wow.. your meds are cleared. . One more big hurdle crossed..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thanks Sai. But how we know meds are cleared. Does hospital study the report and then upload it or DIBP do it ?


----------



## AusLover2013

snarayan said:


> Waiting since 30th October. All docs front loaded.


Looks like everybody else who applied around 2 week of October have already either received their grants or have received some sort of communications from CO. 

Where are you my dear CO ?????  

Team 34, please contact me if you need any other documents else please send me my grant letter tomorrow morning


----------



## expat2aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks Sai. But how we know meds are cleared. Does hospital study the report and then upload it or DIBP do it ?


As for as I know, DIBP is satisfied with you medicals. If not, they would have sent you additional test names that you need to undergo. 

So I believe nothing to worry here. Cool.


----------



## tusharmodgil

Sunlight11 said:


> You would need a fresh Reference Letter and latest payslips ...


Thanks a lot Sunlight for quick response. Just wanted to confirm again that employment reference letter along with salary slips for the rest 11 months ( to complete 5 years). How and when I have to provide these details ? Also , it means I dont have to re-assess.
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## expat2aus

AusLover2013 said:


> Looks like everybody else who applied around 2 week of October have already either received their grants or have received some sort of communications from CO.
> 
> Where are you my dear CO ?????
> 
> Team 34, please contact me if you need any other documents else please send me my grant letter tomorrow morning


Hi AusLover2013,

I lodged on 16-10-2013. My CO contacted us for additional documents like PCC, medicals etc. We submitted on 2nd Dec. She vanished after that.


----------



## AusLover2013

expat2aus said:


> Hi AusLover2013,
> 
> I lodged on 16-10-2013. My CO contacted us for additional documents like PCC, medicals etc. We submitted on 2nd Dec. She vanished after that.


Almost sailing on the same boat, Wish my CO sends me a direct grant. 

I see Aldelaide team is showering grants this week. Tomorrow might be your day, Good Luck.


----------



## suva10

Thanks murali_d.. I tried calling them and I was told to wait another one week and then my credit card will be charged and then ,the actual process starts.. I am hoping, it happens sooner after that. How long does it generally take after credit card gets charged?


----------



## Sunlight11

tusharmodgil said:


> Thanks a lot Sunlight for quick response. Just wanted to confirm again that employment reference letter along with salary slips for the rest 11 months ( to complete 5 years). How and when I have to provide these details ? Also , it means I dont have to re-assess.
> Thanks in advance!!!


Yes latest Employment Ref Letter and 11 months of Payslips (well in reality 3 payslips spanning over 11 months should do). Just upload with other docs after lodgment, no need to re-assess... If possible, also submit a latest account statement of your salaried account and Tax information.


----------



## kevincwr

Hello guys,

May I know if I applied for 190 and my job is listed to be assessed by VETASSESS, will they assessed my qualifications as well for me to entitled for the qualifications points? Or I should get my qualifications assessed by another body? I need the qualifications 15pts and my job exp 10 pts.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

peanut48 said:


> Hey Shiva, I really got no clue on how this may or may not affect the processing. I had uploaded it along with all my docs and now it is all received. Totally upto you if you want to upload it or not.


For which option, I should upload the eMedical Information letter ? Please see the attached pic.


----------



## sumdur

kevincwr said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> May I know if I applied for 190 and my job is listed to be assessed by VETASSESS, will they assessed my qualifications as well for me to entitled for the qualifications points? Or I should get my qualifications assessed by another body? I need the qualifications 15pts and my job exp 10 pts.


If your profession code falls under VETASSESS they will only asses your qualification and professional experience is relevant.


----------



## kevincwr

sumdur said:


> If your profession code falls under VETASSESS they will only asses your qualification and professional experience is relevant.


Does that mean if they find it my qualifications does not relate to my job experience, then I shall not be entitled for the 15pts (qualifications)?

If that is the case, how can I get my qualifications points awarded?


----------



## chennaiguuy

*Vanakkam to all my chennaites.. Love u chennai*

Hi Santosh,,

Sure i applied from chennai, Few things which i could say for my success is 

1. Be patient and do not have too many opinions...
2. I suggest applying via consultant if you are in not in Australia as they know how to take it further. They have better knowledge than us. 
3. It took for me a year and a month to get the visa , But at last i got. 
4. Lots to share , lots of ups and down happened in the period,At last i got it iam happy. 
5. Iam here to help all always...

i will be moving to sydney in feb ,,, anyone around in sydney ,, pour your suggestions please.





battulas78 said:


> Hi Chennaiguy
> 
> Welcome to the chennaites club.
> 
> Congrats on your PR.
> 
> You are not a newbie here, this thread itself is just 3 days old and i am glad to see so many members already.
> 
> Since you already have successfully secured PR, request you write your success story and key elements in PR process.
> 
> Stay touch.
> 
> Santhosh


----------



## hari_it_ram

Hi Guys,

This is Hari. Looking for NSW SS. Applied for ACS on 4th Dec  2013 , in stage 4th nw.
Very Happy to see this thread.


----------



## Santhosh.15

chennaiguuy said:


> Hi Santosh,,
> 
> Sure i applied from chennai, Few things which i could say for my success is
> 
> 1. Be patient and do not have too many opinions...
> 2. I suggest applying via consultant if you are in not in Australia as they know how to take it further. They have better knowledge than us.
> 3. It took for me a year and a month to get the visa , But at last i got.
> 4. Lots to share , lots of ups and down happened in the period,At last i got it iam happy.
> 5. Iam here to help all always...
> 
> i will be moving to sydney in feb ,,, anyone around in sydney ,, pour your suggestions please.


Hi Mate

I am sure all of us can benefit from your experience in the coming days.

Regarding information about sydney, you can get in touch with Ashokseenu and Australua.ind in this thread as they are already in sydney.

Infact, Australia.ind had a room to share for a single person about a week ago in sydney. Kindly check him availabilit.

Good luck buddy.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

hari_it_ram said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is Hari. Looking for NSW SS. Applied for ACS on 4th Dec 2013 , in stage 4th nw.
> Very Happy to see this thread.


Hi Hari

Welcome and Good luck.

Keep updating your progress and stay touch.

Santhosh


----------



## rebecca-j-green

kevincwr said:


> Does that mean if they find it my qualifications does not relate to my job experience, then I shall not be entitled for the 15pts (qualifications)?
> 
> If that is the case, how can I get my qualifications points awarded?


Hi, no need to worry here. my husband was assessed through vetassess. His qualification is in accounting but experience in conveyancing (which is the job he is sponsored for). We got points for both elements.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## ut0410

*Front Loading Medical*



HMalhotra said:


> hey all.. can anyone tell me how to kick start with the health examinations for subclass 189??
> thanks..


hey, 

dnt think it is different the way it works for 189 and 190 you could go to 'Organize your health declarations' on immi and kick start it only if you are yet to apply for your visa.

My Health Declarations


----------



## sunnydee

OzDream,

can you add my details(in signature) as well?

Thanks,


----------



## expat2aus

Following applicants(who got CO allocated) did not update the excel with their Team information.

Guys, please update your team information in the excel. It will be useful for others. Thank you!

2013
Tom
sdpeter
Timur
SAM
hrsid
KDTH Kumar
dippradhan
Moaiz_BD


----------



## adudecool

*form 80 query*

hi All,

I am filling in "D humongous" Form 80...bit confused on how to fill question 47 - Give details of all employment including periods of unemployment.

I have been working with the same firm for past 7 years, across multiple locations in India and in UK at client side. So should I be splitting my employment based on locations I worked on? Or should I be adding a single row as I worked for a single employer? I use to directly report at client side when I was in UK, not sure if I should put name and address of client in the form.

appreciate all your help.

cheers 
alex


----------



## snarayan

adudecool said:


> hi All,
> 
> I am filling in "D humongous" Form 80...bit confused on how to fill question 47 - Give details of all employment including periods of unemployment.
> 
> I have been working with the same firm for past 7 years, across multiple locations in India and in UK at client side. So should I be splitting my employment based on locations I worked on? Or should I be adding a single row as I worked for a single employer? I use to directly report at client side when I was in UK, not sure if I should put name and address of client in the form.
> 
> appreciate all your help.
> 
> cheers
> alex


You need to only mention the name of the company where you are employed and not your client details.

Your travel to UK will be captured in another section of the form.


----------



## adudecool

snarayan said:


> You need to only mention the name of the company where you are employed and not your client details.
> 
> Your travel to UK will be captured in another section of the form.


thanks snarayan


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated Sunnydee
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 

30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## Sasha2013

Panko said:


> No buddy. I don't think I have been assigned a CO yet.


Hey Panko,

How long it takes to get a grant may not depend on EOI points, but CO allocation may. 2013 and you applied on same day. He claimed 70 points, and he got the CO allocated, while probably you haven't got a CO yet.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi Ashok/australia.ind

Can you pls tell me what would for a small studio type apartment at a reasonable distance to city, may be half hour or so.

Or a single room in two bedroom apartment, how much approx it cost.

If everything goes well, i could be coming there with my wife by about early May, i thought i will check with you.


----------



## nithila.nagu

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Nithila,
> 
> Your already in Melb.. then you could help us out on some accomodation. Stay in touch so that we can help each other during our hunt..


sure i would do


----------



## priyank

I know that this thread is one of the most helpful thread to clarify doubts. A small issue I have faced is to see how my fellow members are doing in terms of progress of application. I browsed other forums and saw that there is another thread which provides a feature which we all will like. They have maintained an excel file on which dates of allotment and grants are mentioned. It is my kind request if we can update the excel sheet so as to get more clarity regarding the process.

the forum is " 190 Visa Processing Steps " where 189 visa applicants can also put in their data. The link to the excel sheet is given below. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...CdXFxU3c#gid=7

Hope we all hear some good news today. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## prasanth_aus

Hope today may be the great day..


----------



## SAMD_Oz

expat2aus said:


> Following applicants(who got CO allocated) did not update the excel with their Team information.
> 
> Guys, please update your team information in the excel. It will be useful for others. Thank you!
> 
> 2013
> Tom
> sdpeter
> Timur
> SAM
> hrsid
> KDTH Kumar
> dippradhan
> Moaiz_BD


No news of CO yet... Will update once my application is alloted. Didn't see any update on the Dec'13 190 applications


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have to stay in Canberra for 2 years because of state sponsorship.
> 
> But for all of you who are moving to Sydney, I have a help to offer...
> I have my friend and Bro there... So if anyone needs any type of help... please let me know.
> 
> On the other hand, all are invited to visit me in Canberra and I will be obliged to be the host for you.


That's very kind of you...!

I am opting Sydney as my SS is NSW, so will look for you if need anything. 

Stay in touch...

MD


----------



## sdpeter

How do I locate the excel sheet to update my information?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

No Grants/CO today???

Seems like friday is Dryday....


----------



## 2013

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> No Grants/CO today???
> 
> Seems like friday is Dryday....


Dry day 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Probasi

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> No Grants/CO today???
> 
> Seems like friday is Dryday....


Seems to me too...


----------



## 2013

milindj said:


> PLEASE BEWARE
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/316089-job-saturation-australia.html


Dude...if India was giving visas like this.. I would have agreed..due to politicians, corruption etc

But I disagree... coz aus. Govt do revise the count periodically. ..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

milindj said:


> I am not blaming the OZ govt. , perhaps there estimations werent correct. But letting all know of a dicey situation I observed and got a picture of.
> May be ICT occupation wont be in SOL next year.


ICT? Okay, lets wait and watch.


----------



## Murali_D

Hi Suva10,

After your credit card charge, within a week they will process your application and post to your given address. Once they charge your credit card they will allocate unique file number to your application. By using that you can track until they post your pcc. Once they post, it will reach you in 2 weeks if your given address is in india.

If your given address is in USA friends address, then it will take just one week.

Hi ChennaiGuy,

Welcome to our group. I am planning to travel on April 2 or 3 week. Please share your preparations. Like which Airways you booked the tickets and did you find the apartment to stay Sydney. 

Thanks 
Murali.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

For which option, I should upload the eMedical Information letter ? Please see the attached pic.


----------



## chennaiguuy

*Gud morning to all*

Murali,

Let me tell you what i booked.I find air asia a bit less priced, Even though they dont have direct flights i prefer them.... Chennai to KL terminal, and then KL to Sydney, Totally for me its costing around 22,000 . I find this a bit less. If i take apar from airasia its nearing to 32 000.. What i have quoted is oneway... If you have any suggestions please let me know.....

I know Airasia does not give u more comforts , u have to pay for any service you use,, i find for a person who is travelling the first time, this would be great...

Suggestions please if someone has a better idea.

cheers




Murali_D said:


> Hi Suva10,
> 
> After your credit card charge, within a week they will process your application and post to your given address. Once they charge your credit card they will allocate unique file number to your application. By using that you can track until they post your pcc. Once they post, it will reach you in 2 weeks if your given address is in india.
> 
> If your given address is in USA friends address, then it will take just one week.
> 
> Hi ChennaiGuy,
> 
> Welcome to our group. I am planning to travel on April 2 or 3 week. Please share your preparations. Like which Airways you booked the tickets and did you find the apartment to stay Sydney.
> 
> Thanks
> Murali.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

priyank said:


> I know that this thread is one of the most helpful thread to clarify doubts. A small issue I have faced is to see how my fellow members are doing in terms of progress of application. I browsed other forums and saw that there is another thread which provides a feature which we all will like. They have maintained an excel file on which dates of allotment and grants are mentioned. It is my kind request if we can update the excel sheet so as to get more clarity regarding the process.
> 
> the forum is " 190 Visa Processing Steps " where 189 visa applicants can also put in their data. The link to the excel sheet is given below.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...CdXFxU3c#gid=7
> 
> Hope we all hear some good news today. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Priyank, 

We too have excel sheet like the one you found in other forum... here is the link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## magneto

Hi Experts,

I got my medical referral Letter and HAP ID from CO yesterday.

In general how many days does CO takes for grant after he has asked for medicals ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

sdpeter said:


> How do I locate the excel sheet to update my information?


Hi Sdpeter,

Here is the link for spreadsheet --> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## bang2012

applied 189 on 14th dec. no updates yet  . all docs frontloaded . diac doesnt pick up calls.


----------



## australia.ind

battulas78 said:


> Hi Ashok/australia.ind
> 
> Can you pls tell me what would for a small studio type apartment at a reasonable distance to city, may be half hour or so.
> 
> Or a single room in two bedroom apartment, how much approx it cost.
> 
> If everything goes well, i could be coming there with my wife by about early May, i thought i will check with you.



Hi,

I could find few studio aprtments costing arnd 300 near city...
But without job its tough here to get an aprtment (lease). unless u show enough money in ur account(It was difficult for us)

you can find a shared accomodation(one room in 2bedrom flat/house ) which wud approximately come arnd $200 per week,thats what we paid when we arrived here + Electricity + Gas.U can find lot of indians,srilankans near Paramatta,wentworthvill,westmead,pendlehill..
good to be arnd this area(I feel)

Rent is very exp,that too we stay 30-40 mins away from city in train..

Let me know while u are ready to fly...


----------



## sidswami

Hi Guys,

Got my positive ACS assessment this morning. 2 years were deducted. Giving IELTS on Feb 15th. Stay in touch.

And what about setting up a meet on Feb 16th? I see that a few, including Chennaiguuy, are planning to move to Oz next month, so why don't we meet before that?

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## bang2012

bang2012 said:


> applied 189 on 14th dec. no updates yet  . all docs frontloaded . diac doesnt pick up calls.




Luckily DIAC picked up after 20 mins of waiting. No CO allocation for 189 Dec applicants yet. She said it will take minimum 8 weeks . Still Nov allocations going on.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> For which option, I should upload the eMedical Information letter ? Please see the attached pic.


I think you should post it in others... Peanut can help you on this..

But you said your HAP ID which you created before lodging was cancelled. So I believe you created this ID using Organise your health check in the visa page.. If so you need not upload this. Hospital has already uploaded the results.. This is my thought.


----------



## chennaiguuy

*hello*

Sure Sid Why not , Lets plan for a meet , Lets everyone share their views.


Cheers




sidswami said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my positive ACS assessment this morning. 2 years were deducted. Giving IELTS on Feb 15th. Stay in touch.
> 
> And what about setting up a meet on Feb 16th? I see that a few, including Chennaiguuy, are planning to move to Oz next month, so why don't we meet before that?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sid


----------



## chennaiguuy

sorry Sid congrats and c u sooon tooo.


----------



## HMalhotra

Hey.. As of now.. I am waiting for my assessment results. I am expecting it to arrive in early march this year. The only concern is keep everything ready with me beforehand. I started with the health declaration in the Immi account but having an issue with it. 

On page 3 (health declaration) it asks "Does this applicant have national identity documents?"
when I say yes, it asks to give details in a new window. But that window never loads. It stucks at loading. I waited for half an hour. Can you please help me with that?

Cheers..!


----------



## 0z_dream

bang2012 said:


> Luckily DIAC picked up after 20 mins of waiting. No CO allocation for 189 Dec applicants yet. She said it will take minimum 8 weeks . Still Nov allocations going on.


As per list of application, I think 6 weeks , 2 applicants of Dec 4 and 5 have got co allocation on 15 the of jan


----------



## 0z_dream

Is seasonal flu can affect medical test?


----------



## bliss

ratnesh.nagori said:


> For which option, I should upload the eMedical Information letter ? Please see the attached pic.


Isn't it uploaded by Clinic itself ? for us the medicals were uploaded by clinic only.


----------



## bliss

0z_dream said:


> Is seasonal flu can affect medical test?


Hi, 

No it will not 

They generally do DIPS test, 
Chest X-RAY
and blood for HIV 

and lymph nodes for ladies (breast cancer), hence none will be an issue with seasonal flu.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

bliss said:


> Isn't it uploaded by Clinic itself ? for us the medicals were uploaded by clinic only.


In that case will not upload eMedical Information Letter ..


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

ratnesh.nagori said:


> For which option, I should upload the eMedical Information letter ? Please see the attached pic.


hi

I dont think it is necessary to upload. I didnot but my medicals were uploaded by clinic and even after that the medicals were requested. But yesterday , the status has changed to received . I think my CO has updated that. So uploading that referral letter is not necessary


----------



## 0z_dream

bliss said:


> Hi,
> 
> No it will not
> 
> They generally do DIPS test,
> Chest X-RAY
> and blood for HIV
> 
> and lymph nodes for ladies (breast cancer), hence none will be an issue with seasonal flu.


Thanks bliss


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

magneto said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got my medical referral Letter and HAP ID from CO yesterday.
> 
> In general how many days does CO takes for grant after he has asked for medicals ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


HI Magneto 

Nobody can answer this question. Totally depends on your CO. However few lucky guys get it very soon after everything is clear but that doesnot mean that the trend will continue. Each case is different.


----------



## Panko

bang2012 said:


> Luckily DIAC picked up after 20 mins of waiting. No CO allocation for 189 Dec applicants yet. She said it will take minimum 8 weeks . Still Nov allocations going on.


A couple of early Dec applicants have already been allocated the CO.


----------



## hashtagPR

The guys, contacted by the CO, was your correspondence page in your Immi account too updated?

Me checking Immi account and mail simultaneously for any sign of the CO
Looks like most people who lodged before me have got CO's/grants!:confused2:


----------



## Varun Anand

bang2012 said:


> Luckily DIAC picked up after 20 mins of waiting. No CO allocation for 189 Dec applicants yet. She said it will take minimum 8 weeks . Still Nov allocations going on.


Hi,
Pls let me know at which number u called.The one I am trying says disconnected.


----------



## Luqman

My IMMI account remains the same. No update.


----------



## bang2012

Varun Anand said:


> Hi,
> Pls let me know at which number u called.The one I am trying says disconnected.


I am in sydney so I called 1300364613


----------



## Murali_D

ChennaiGuy,

Thanks a lot. Hope your name is Naveen. I yet to decide the dates to book the tickets for April. Will find it soon and book the tickets.

Sid, Congrats for your ACS. Now a days they are reducing our experience if our Degree and experience differs. All the best for your IELTS. As per your plan, we shall meet Feb 16.

Thanks,
Murali.


----------



## Panko

milindj said:


> PLEASE BEWARE
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/316089-job-saturation-australia.html


No one is expecting an easy ride here. Everyone is prepared for the struggle associated with it. No one can expect the job immediately after landing. We would have to struggle to find the first job.

And if it were that bad, no one would have got the job. But on the contrary, I have friends who have managed to secure a job within a month of landing.

So, be positive.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Panko said:


> No one is expecting an easy ride here. Everyone is prepared for the struggle associated with it. No one can expect the job immediately after landing. We would have to struggle to find the first job.
> 
> And if it were that bad, no one would have got the job. But on the contrary, I have friends who have managed to secure a job within a month of landing.
> 
> So, be positive.


Also, after investing so much money, I would choose to stay positive


----------



## suva10

Thanks for the info murali_d. With respect to job searching, do you have any inputs..any forums,consultants in australia. I regularly check seek, but its mostly repetitive posts from consulting firms about same jobs


----------



## peanut48

Hi Ratnesh,

I had uploaded under others and in description wrote completed emedical information sheet.

But don't bother about it like others have said since I had done it via MHD.


----------



## ashokseenu

I can share my exp with rentals in Sydney. Shared accommodation is the best option for ppl travelling single. Check gumtree.com.au for shared acco. or via any known friends. Shared rentals comes around 100-200/week per person. Bachelors living cost would come around 1500-2000+ per month.

Studio/1/2 bedroom options are available for family ppl. It would cost 300-400/week for outskirts and 400-600/week for suburbs near to city. Mine is 460/week for 1 bedroom near to city. Family living cost would come around 2000-3000+ per month. 
Best sites for rental search are domain.com.au and realestate.com.au. Areas such as Parramatta, Westmead, Homebush where Indians reside. Sydney is better connected by trains/buses and daily commuting to city for office work is good.

Let us know if any specific info required and being here can be some use.


----------



## Murali_D

Hi Suva10,

I am also looking Seek job site and also few more are there. I found in this forum only. Will share with you. You may need Australian phone number or Skype number to register in those sites. 

I have updated my profile in Naukri site. But getting job opportunities in Chennai and Bangalore only. 

You may try with Y-Axis. They are doing overseas recruitment also. I yet to send my CV to them.

Thanks
Murali D.


----------



## ashokseenu

australia.ind said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could find few studio aprtments costing arnd 300 near city...
> But without job its tough here to get an aprtment (lease). unless u show enough money in ur account(It was difficult for us)
> 
> you can find a shared accomodation(one room in 2bedrom flat/house ) which wud approximately come arnd $200 per week,thats what we paid when we arrived here + Electricity + Gas.U can find lot of indians,srilankans near Paramatta,wentworthvill,westmead,pendlehill..
> good to be arnd this area(I feel)
> 
> Rent is very exp,that too we stay 30-40 mins away from city in train..
> 
> Let me know while u are ready to fly...


Agree with Australia.Ind...
Rental process is very stream lined here. We cannot approach owner directly. Infact all over my 3yrs I donno who my apmt owner is...Every rental process is done by Agents. 
Every Saturday (or even weekdays) there will be house inspections. We have to browse websites to note the timings. Once we inspected and can apply with necessary documents. Agents check for docs like Passport, Visa, Payslips, Bank statements, references, Proof of earlier rentals. In case of new to Australia there will be problem regarding Payslips and proof of earlier rentals which can be negotiated with Agents. It may take some time to get through, but surely can get rentals. It initially took 2months for me to get a rental flat. Later days came to know about some tricks to impress Agents with our application with which it became easy. Also need to sign contract for 6-12 months with 4weeks bond and 2weeks rental in advance.

Myself:- Moved 2 apartments :: North Sydney area over 3yrs :: 400-460/week :: near to city and my office

That is why best option followed by many ppl is to come as single and share accommodation. Later once job is ready and settled with rentals can plan to bring family. But anyhow it all depends on individual needs.


----------



## Panko

Sasha2013 said:


> Hey Panko,
> 
> How long it takes to get a grant may not depend on EOI points, but CO allocation may. 2013 and you applied on same day. He claimed 70 points, and he got the CO allocated, while probably you haven't got a CO yet.


 No. This would not be the case. There are two possibilities:

1. I have been assigned the CO. But my documentation is so perfect(!) that CO does not need to contact me at all. He would give me a direct grant. 

2. I have not yet been assigned the CO and I will have to wait for the months to get one.

Now, since I have (successfully) adopted the theory of extreme pessimism, I am considering the second possibility as the fact and waiting patiently. :flypig:


----------



## ut0410

HMalhotra said:


> Hey.. As of now.. I am waiting for my assessment results. I am expecting it to arrive in early march this year. The only concern is keep everything ready with me beforehand. I started with the health declaration in the Immi account but having an issue with it.
> 
> On page 3 (health declaration) it asks "Does this applicant have national identity documents?"
> when I say yes, it asks to give details in a new window. But that window never loads. It stucks at loading. I waited for half an hour. Can you please help me with that?
> 
> Cheers..!


It works on Internet Explorer only and sumtyms gets stuck - try after sometime... also the question pertaining to having National Id docs - if you have any other country Docs like SSN or UK ID mention it there - Else there is nothing like that officially for India yet apart from Aadhar.

I left it blank.

ATB!!


----------



## ashokseenu

chennaiguuy said:


> Murali,
> 
> Let me tell you what i booked.I find air asia a bit less priced, Even though they dont have direct flights i prefer them.... Chennai to KL terminal, and then KL to Sydney, Totally for me its costing around 22,000 . I find this a bit less. If i take apar from airasia its nearing to 32 000.. What i have quoted is oneway... If you have any suggestions please let me know.....
> 
> I know Airasia does not give u more comforts , u have to pay for any service you use,, i find for a person who is travelling the first time, this would be great...
> 
> Suggestions please if someone has a better idea.
> 
> cheers


Interested in this travel topic as I am doing travel every 2 months due to my job nature...Here are my travel exp...

From Chennai to Sydney, there are options of Singapore Air, Malaysia Air, Thai Air, AirAsia (maybe some other also). 

Hope the best and costliest is Singapore Air. It may cost around 35000+ single way ticket for both Singapore and Malaysia Air. Heard Thai Air is little bit less cost but would fall under the category of 30000+. If you wish for best service and on time travel choice would be Singapore/Malaysia Airlines.

I have seen adv reg AirAsia tickets with less cost, but never tried. So cant comment...

I have travelled 7-8 times with family over these yrs and mostly with Sing Air. Love that SuperJumbo double decker A380 flights (Try once guys !!!). 

Once went via Malaysia Air and more or less good travel with them. 

For single way ticket they give 40kgs which is a good option. Initial relocation needs more stuff to bring here and so better with airlines who give 40kg. 

Best option to book is direct airlines website. Book early to get less costing tickets. In case of date not finalised, can go with free date change option ticket. 

Also if you have any known travel agent they can help to get more Kgs. Once I got an agent in Chennai who booked ticket with extra 10kgs at no additional cost.

Journey time is 4+8 hrs inside flight and add transit time. 

One of my friend used Air India direct flight option. This is Chennai - Delhi - Sydney/Melbourne. The ticket was less cost and they had some promotion for luggage also. If you dont bother of transit time and 12hrs+ flight (delhi - OZ) can check this option.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> No. This would not be the case. There are two possibilities:
> 
> 1. I have been assigned the CO. But my documentation is so perfect(!) that CO does not need to contact me at all. He would give me a direct grant.
> 
> 2. I have not yet been assigned the CO and I will have to wait for the months to get one.
> 
> Now, since I have (successfully) adopted the theory of extreme pessimism, I am considering the second possibility as the fact and waiting patiently. :flypig:


Panko why do you have to adopt pessimism when i can see your grant arriving very soon?? 

When your documents are pakka then why worry.. May be CO is not getting the right words to explain how well you have organised your docs and made his job very easy..


----------



## HMalhotra

Hey ut0410.. that was a BIG HELP..! I have been struggling with the Immiaccount for the last one week. Somehow it never striked me to give Explorer a try.. Thanks once again. 

I have got one more concern.. Under the list of visa types (given to apply for) in the immi account, I could not find subclass 189. Can you please help me with this.. I will appreciate that..!

Cheers!!


----------



## sidswami

ashokseenu said:


> That is why best option followed by many ppl is to come as single and share accommodation. Later once job is ready and settled with rentals can plan to bring family.


Exactly right. That would be the best option. But my problem is that my daughter (2 years) wouldn't stay long without me; hence I plan to bring my family along (at least that's what I think for now). Is it a problem even for home-share category? I see a lot of adverts on Gumtree for home share for relatively less cost (around $320/week all inclusive). 

One more question is for job search - initially is it mandatory to stay close to the City? I hope it isn't.

I'm still a long way away; yet trying to work out costs. Need to get things ready.

Regards,
Sid.


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Panko why do you have to adopt pessimism when i can see your grant arriving very soon??
> 
> When your documents are pakka then why worry.. May be CO is not getting the right words to explain how well you have organised your docs and made his job very easy..


 Sai!!!


----------



## Varun Anand

bang2012 said:


> I am in sydney so I called 1300364613


Ok,thanks.
From India,we dont have any means to contact them


----------



## Arunvas

pooja.lohkane said:


> Once ur assesment result is out and +ve u will need to logged the EOI and wid min 60 points and wait for the invite !! :ranger:


I'm almost in the same boat as you. EOI: 12/19 with 60 points for 261313... assuming to get invited in the same round...


----------



## whatdoumean

Varun Anand said:


> Ok,thanks.
> From India,we dont have any means to contact them


Of course you can. International code +61 1300 364 613... the lines are super busy these days..expect a holding time between 25-45 mins


----------



## Sai2Aus

Varun Anand said:


> Ok,thanks.
> From India,we dont have any means to contact them


Varun, Add signature so that we will know the timeline..


----------



## sigamani

Panko said:


> No. This would not be the case. There are two possibilities:
> 
> 1. I have been assigned the CO. But my documentation is so perfect(!) that CO does not need to contact me at all. He would give me a direct grant.
> 
> 2. I have not yet been assigned the CO and I will have to wait for the months to get one.
> 
> Now, since I have (successfully) adopted the theory of extreme pessimism, I am considering the second possibility as the fact and waiting patiently. :flypig:


Hey,

How long it will take to provide Grant Provide after CO assigned (261313 - Developer Programmer)?

I have submitted all the documents I had (Experience,Salary certificate/Payslip, Bank Statements,All the available Tax Docs,From X to Degree Docs (TC,Provision,Course Completion,Degree Certificate, Marksheets(X,XII,Degree),ACS,PCC,Passport,ACS Approval,Birth Certificate). 

My First company I don't have any Payslip/Banks statements/Tax but they Provided Salary Certificate and also ACS format letter I was able to get it when I applied for ACS.

Any inputs regarding Docs missed? 

Even though CO isn't assigned yet I am contemplating to quit my job so I can leave immediately after grant is provided as Jan - June is better time for Job search .I hope I will be CO assigned next week



VISA 189| Invite : Dec 2 (Ponits 60)| Lodged: 09 Dec 2013 | PCC : Dec 11 | Medics 18 Dec


----------



## expat2aus

Varun Anand said:


> Ok,thanks.
> From India,we dont have any means to contact them


Hi,

I googled a lot about contacting the DIBP number +61 1300 364 613 from India. 

Airtel does not allow to call this type of number by default. I believe we need to call the customer care and enable. Someone from this forum mentioned that Airtel charges >100 INR per minute. 

TATA DOCOMO allows by default. But the cost is almost 20 INR per minute.

Guys, If anyone knows any other (better) means to contact them, please post here.

Thank you!


----------



## suva10

What about trying out our Indian it companies who recruit in Australia as per job requirements? Do people try those companies generally? I currently live in Fiji, so I am in same time zone,, but I think Skype is best option and thanks for that suggestion. But want to wait till PR process is complete, coz I am asked if I have PR, as the first question. And they ask me to apply when I have PR



Murali_D said:


> Hi Suva10,
> 
> I am also looking Seek job site and also few more are there. I found in this forum only. Will share with you. You may need Australian phone number or Skype number to register in those sites.
> 
> I have updated my profile in Naukri site. But getting job opportunities in Chennai and Bangalore only.
> 
> You may try with Y-Axis. They are doing overseas recruitment also. I yet to send my CV to them.
> 
> Thanks
> Murali D.


----------



## bliss

expat2aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I googled a lot about contacting the DIBP number +61 1300 364 613 from India.
> 
> Airtel does not allow to call this type of number by default. I believe we need to call the customer care and enable. Someone from this forum mentioned that Airtel charges >100 INR per minute.
> 
> TATA DOCOMO allows by default. But the cost is almost 20 INR per minute.
> 
> Guys, If anyone knows any other (better) means to contact them, please post here.
> 
> Thank you!


Buy some skype credit, it would be cheaper and you can call straight away.


----------



## Panko

sigamani said:


> Hey,
> 
> How long it will take to provide Grant Provide after CO assigned (261313 - Developer Programmer)?
> 
> I have submitted all the documents I had (Experience,Salary certificate/Payslip, Bank Statements,All the available Tax Docs,From X to Degree Docs (TC,Provision,Course Completion,Degree Certificate, Marksheets(X,XII,Degree),ACS,PCC,Passport,ACS Approval,Birth Certificate).
> 
> My First company I don't have any Payslip/Banks statements/Tax but they Provided Salary Certificate and also ACS format letter I was able to get it when I applied for ACS.
> 
> Any inputs regarding Docs missed?
> 
> Even though CO isn't assigned yet I am contemplating to quit my job so I can leave immediately after grant is provided as Jan - June is better time for Job search .I hope I will be CO assigned next week
> 
> VISA 189| Invite : Dec 2 (Ponits 60)| Lodged: 09 Dec 2013 | PCC : Dec 11 | Medics 18 Dec


You have uploaded everything. If CO requires anything he will contact you. Looking at the current timelines, Dec applicants can hope for grant at the latest by second week of Feb. Most of the applications should be cleared by April!


----------



## snarayan

expat2aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I googled a lot about contacting the DIBP number +61 1300 364 613 from India.
> 
> Airtel does not allow to call this type of number by default. I believe we need to call the customer care and enable. Someone from this forum mentioned that Airtel charges >100 INR per minute.
> 
> TATA DOCOMO allows by default. But the cost is almost 20 INR per minute.
> 
> Guys, If anyone knows any other (better) means to contact them, please post here.
> 
> Thank you!


Try google voice, almost 1 paise per minute. Excellent quality.

I Called them yesterday from google voice.


----------



## whatdoumean

snarayan said:


> Try google voice, almost 1 paise per minute. Excellent quality.
> 
> I Called them yesterday from google voice.


1 paise??? It's 2cents..that's a little more than a rupee


----------



## ut0410

HMalhotra said:


> Hey ut0410.. that was a BIG HELP..! I have been struggling with the Immiaccount for the last one week. Somehow it never striked me to give Explorer a try.. Thanks once again.
> 
> I have got one more concern.. Under the list of visa types (given to apply for) in the immi account, I could not find subclass 189. Can you please help me with this.. I will appreciate that..!
> 
> Cheers!!


Well, 

No problem on that we are all here to help each oda 

In this case I am sorry but I dont really rembr that part they should have all the options in the drop down!


----------



## snarayan

whatdoumean said:


> 1 paise??? It's 2cents..that's a little more than a rupee


Oh yeah, got confused, wanted to say 1 pence  (or rather 1 rupee)


----------



## DesiTadka

Yes...Google Voice (voice.google.com) is the best. US$0.02 per minute (which equates to INR 1.25 per minute. Once can buy GVoice credit by using Indian credit card as well to make payment. You can use Google Talk or VTalk application then to call DIBP.



expat2aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I googled a lot about contacting the DIBP number +61 1300 364 613 from India.
> 
> Airtel does not allow to call this type of number by default. I believe we need to call the customer care and enable. Someone from this forum mentioned that Airtel charges >100 INR per minute.
> 
> TATA DOCOMO allows by default. But the cost is almost 20 INR per minute.
> 
> Guys, If anyone knows any other (better) means to contact them, please post here.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## bharadwajsvr

expat2aus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I googled a lot about contacting the DIBP number +61 1300 364 613 from India.
> 
> Airtel does not allow to call this type of number by default. I believe we need to call the customer care and enable. Someone from this forum mentioned that Airtel charges >100 INR per minute.
> 
> TATA DOCOMO allows by default. But the cost is almost 20 INR per minute.
> 
> Guys, If anyone knows any other (better) means to contact them, please post here.
> 
> Thank you!


I dint find any problem calling the number... I use Vodafone though... and its the normal ISD charges


----------



## DesiTadka

True. Anyone can call DIBP using ISD service on mobile directly as well and the rates are around INR12 to 15 per minute.




bharadwajsvr said:


> I dint find any problem calling the number... I use Vodafone though... and its the normal ISD charges


----------



## epahuja

Hi guys. Thanks for all the help. I got the grant today. 

Lodge 5 dec
Co 13 jan
Grant 17 jan

189 with 70 points under 263312


Cheers. ...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

epahuja said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for all the help. I got the grant today.
> 
> Lodge 5 dec
> Co 13 jan
> Grant 17 jan
> 
> 189 with 70 points under 263312
> 
> 
> Cheers. ...


congratulations ...


----------



## anthoney

epahuja said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for all the help. I got the grant today.
> 
> Lodge 5 dec
> Co 13 jan
> Grant 17 jan
> 
> 189 with 70 points under 263312
> 
> Cheers. ...


Congratulations buddy


----------



## Sai2Aus

epahuja said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for all the help. I got the grant today.
> 
> Lodge 5 dec
> Co 13 jan
> Grant 17 jan
> 
> 189 with 70 points under 263312
> 
> 
> Cheers. ...


Hi epahuja,

Many Congratulations..


----------



## Sai2Aus

I did my meds on 13th Monday. Still the hospital has not uploaded the results. When i called they said only by 20th Monday eve it would be done.. Getting very frustrated..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> I did my meds on 13th Monday. Still the hospital has not uploaded the results. When i called they said only by 20th Monday eve it would be done.. Getting very frustrated..


Where you did the medicals ?


----------



## 0z_dream

Added epahuja
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 

30/11/13----------anthoney--------
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## HMalhotra

Thats ok.. I appreciate all the help.. Cheers!


----------



## expat2aus

epahuja said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for all the help. I got the grant today.
> 
> Lodge 5 dec
> Co 13 jan
> Grant 17 jan
> 
> 189 with 70 points under 263312
> 
> 
> Cheers. ...


Congrats!


----------



## bliss

Sai2Aus said:


> I did my meds on 13th Monday. Still the hospital has not uploaded the results. When i called they said only by 20th Monday eve it would be done.. Getting very frustrated..


Same happened to us, we got it done on 18th Dec , next day only it was cleared for kids, but mine and my spouse was showing (organize your health) we waited for few days then called clinic , came to know doctor on leave  finally on 30th it was loaded and within mins the status changed to "No more health required "  .

So seems patience helps !!!


----------



## bliss

epahuja said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for all the help. I got the grant today.
> 
> Lodge 5 dec
> Co 13 jan
> Grant 17 jan
> 
> 189 with 70 points under 263312
> 
> 
> Cheers. ...



Great !!! that was quick ... Congrats...


----------



## saurabh_mgm

epahuja said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for all the help. I got the grant today.
> 
> Lodge 5 dec
> Co 13 jan
> Grant 17 jan
> 
> 189 with 70 points under 263312
> 
> 
> Cheers. ...


Congratulations.. thats pretty quick.


----------



## Panko

epahuja said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for all the help. I got the grant today.
> 
> Lodge 5 dec
> Co 13 jan
> Grant 17 jan
> 
> 189 with 70 points under 263312
> 
> 
> Cheers. ...


Amazing. I guess you are the first December applicant to receive the grant. Congrats.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Where you did the medicals ?


Ratnesh, 

I did it in elbit,queens road..



bliss said:


> Same happened to us, we got it done on 18th Dec , next day only it was cleared for kids, but mine and my spouse was showing (organize your health) we waited for few days then called clinic , came to know doctor on leave  finally on 30th it was loaded and within mins the status changed to "No more health required "  .
> 
> So seems patience helps !!!


Thanks bliss.. For me they said wednesday 15th Sankranthi was a holiday. So only it is delayed.. 

Yes i can understand patience is the only medicine prescribed to me..


----------



## pandyalakulish

Hi,

I have one question. I had an ACS assessment with 9 years of experience assess. This experience assessed before new rules is applicable. But as per new rules they would deduct experience. Also I had this based on Diploma qualification. But now I have degree certificate so how much deduction I am eligible for i.e 5 years as per Diploma or 2 years as per Degree. Pls. suggest.


----------



## Black_Rose

I think applicants point makes a huge difference on processing their individual cases. so timeline and records should mention their points as well. like dec applicants with 70 points got grant doesn't mean Dec applicants with 60 points will get it soon. correct me if I am wrong. Thanks.


----------



## sigamani

epahuja said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for all the help. I got the grant today.
> 
> Lodge 5 dec
> Co 13 jan
> Grant 17 jan
> 
> 189 with 70 points under 263312
> 
> 
> Cheers. ...



Great!Congrats!


----------



## harneek

Dear Expat,

i went in bank to get forex card to pay visa fee but bank staff said, you can't pay online with forex card. pl said-how can i pay my visa fee?


----------



## anhalim

This worked for me
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-invite-received-tracker-10.html#post1245844




harneek said:


> Dear Expat,
> 
> i went in bank to get forex card to pay visa fee but bank staff said, you can't pay online with forex card. pl said-how can i pay my visa fee?


----------



## harneek

anhalim said:


> This worked for me
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3-invite-received-tracker-10.html#post1245844


but can we do split payment?


----------



## anhalim

Split payment is not allowed, u need to make payment in one shot.
try the way I mentioned above, my banker is CITI Bank Bangalore India.



harneek said:


> but can we do split payment?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi,

I've applied for victoria state sponsorship on 10th Dec 2013 under software tester 261314 with 60 points including nomination. By when can I expect the outcome & what are my chances of getting state nomination.


----------



## Panko

Black_Rose said:


> I think applicants point makes a huge difference on processing their individual cases. so timeline and records should mention their points as well. like dec applicants with 70 points got grant doesn't mean Dec applicants with 60 points will get it soon. correct me if I am wrong. Thanks.


No. I guess, visa processing is not dependent on points. There are cases where the ones with lower points have been allocated CO but those with higher points have not been.

I guess they consider the points only till sending the invitations. After that it doesn't many any difference.


----------



## pandyalakulish

I have just completed Bachelor Degree in year of 2014 and total I have 10 years of experience after Diploma. So how much experience will be deduct by ACS, i.e 5 years or 2 years?


----------



## sigamani

Panko said:


> No. I guess, visa processing is not dependent on points. There are cases where the ones with lower points have been allocated CO but those with higher points have not been.
> 
> I guess they consider the points only till sending the invitations. After that it doesn't many any difference.


The skill Category might be the cause.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

epahuja said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for all the help. I got the grant today.
> 
> Lodge 5 dec
> Co 13 jan
> Grant 17 jan
> 
> 189 with 70 points under 263312
> 
> 
> Cheers. ...


Thats fast....! Congrats dude 

First one to open Dec'13 lodge account :horn:

MD


----------



## DEVESH_27

harneek said:


> Dear Expat,
> 
> i went in bank to get forex card to pay visa fee but bank staff said, you can't pay online with forex card. pl said-how can i pay my visa fee?


If you have account in ICICI bank then, issue a travel card, reload it and make payment, by enabling online payment.


----------



## DEVESH_27

whatdoumean said:


> Of course you can. International code +61 1300 364 613... the lines are super busy these days..expect a holding time between 25-45 mins


What details they ask when we call them to inquire about CO allocation... I am thinking of asking my frnd in Aus to call DIAC.


----------



## hashtagPR

Panko said:


> No. I guess, visa processing is not dependent on points. There are cases where the ones with lower points have been allocated CO but those with higher points have not been.
> 
> I guess they consider the points only till sending the invitations. After that it doesn't many any difference.



Me thinks its depends on the invite date(for the 189 visa, from the excel sheet)
Had seen this case with a couple of friends who had got grant on the same day with the invite date same but lodged date different.

Not sure how it works for 190 though(im 190)


----------



## Panko

hashtagPR said:


> Me thinks its depends on the invite date(for the 189 visa, from the excel sheet)
> Had seen this case with a couple of friends who had got grant on the same day with the invite date same but lodged date different.
> 
> Not sure how it works for 190 though(im 190)


I guess...we should stop thinking about it. The CO/grant shall come when they are supposed to. :laugh:


----------



## DesiTadka

Your TRN ID, Name, DOB, Address and few other random security question...if they sense that you are not the applicant, they won't give any information at all. I suggest don't take such chances and spend money to call them....

Better safe then sorry...



DEVESH_27 said:


> What details they ask when we call them to inquire about CO allocation... I am thinking of asking my frnd in Aus to call DIAC.


----------



## hashtagPR

Panko said:


> I guess...we should stop thinking about it. The CO/grant shall come when they are supposed to. :laugh:


Well some discussion to keep occupied till the grant comes


----------



## rvijay

harneek said:


> Dear Expat,
> 
> i went in bank to get forex card to pay visa fee but bank staff said, you can't pay online with forex card. pl said-how can i pay my visa fee?


Hi, Try to get instant credit card from ICICI bank. You have to open an FD by depositing an amount around 125% of ur visa fees. The credit limit will be 85% of ur FD amt. It will take abt 4-5 days to get activated and then pls inform customer care abt the transaction, it will work fine..


----------



## Santhosh.15

sidswami said:


> Exactly right. That would be the best option. But my problem is that my daughter (2 years) wouldn't stay long without me; hence I plan to bring my family along (at least that's what I think for now). Is it a problem even for home-share category? I see a lot of adverts on Gumtree for home share for relatively less cost (around $320/week all inclusive).
> 
> One more question is for job search - initially is it mandatory to stay close to the City? I hope it isn't.
> 
> I'm still a long way away; yet trying to work out costs. Need to get things ready.
> 
> Regards,
> Sid.


Hi Sid

Congrats on your ACS success.

Yes, we can plan for Feb 16. 

Lets take count. I guess our thread is merged

Santhosh


----------



## nectar_s

today i got travel card from icici bank, i believe since i already have an account, it was pretty quick in processing.


----------



## HMalhotra

Hey guys.. I am in Chennai as well.. Count me in..


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi what is ielts requirement of dependent applicant under 190 code


----------



## Santhosh.15

HMalhotra said:


> Hey guys.. I am in Chennai as well.. Count me in..


Welcome Malhotra

Sad that this thread is merged, with so many from chennai, i think we need a seperate thread.

Can any tech savvy do anything about this please.

Santhosh


----------



## msohaibkhan

Hi

I have applied for NSW SS and have submitted the EOI for 190 only. I need to know what if after ammending my EOI and checking 189 too, I get the invitation for 189 visa in next round. Consider I don't lodge my visa application till last date, will I still be able to get the invitation from NSW within that period??

For people who are curious to know why I applied for 190 if I had 60 points in 189 as well, answer is simple; as you people are aware that there are some nationalities who are getting 189 visa grant after waiting period of almost 2 years, they are getting 190 visa in 3-4 months only.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi what is ielts requirement of dependent applicant under 190 code


IELTS is not required if your dependent can show letter from university where she did graduation that medium of education was English.

if not, dependent has to take IELTS exam and score 4.5+ in all bands.


----------



## ashokseenu

battulas78 said:


> Welcome Malhotra
> 
> Sad that this thread is merged, with so many from chennai, i think we need a seperate thread.
> 
> Can any tech savvy do anything about this please.
> 
> Santhosh


Hi Santosh,

For half a day I was wondering where our previous posts went and why I am subscribed to a new post. I am relatively new to Expat forum and didn't know posts get merged.


----------



## ashokseenu

sidswami said:


> Exactly right. That would be the best option. But my problem is that my daughter (2 years) wouldn't stay long without me; hence I plan to bring my family along (at least that's what I think for now). Is it a problem even for home-share category? I see a lot of adverts on Gumtree for home share for relatively less cost (around $320/week all inclusive).
> 
> One more question is for job search - initially is it mandatory to stay close to the City? I hope it isn't.
> 
> I'm still a long way away; yet trying to work out costs. Need to get things ready.
> 
> Regards,
> Sid.


Hi Sid,

No Worries. You can bring family with you and I wish that it will all get settled soon for you. 
Mostly suburbs having nearby train station are costly. You can get less cost rental apartments near to city, but not near to train station. These suburbs will have access via buses. You can get an idea with domain/realestate websites and Google...


----------



## XINGSINGH

Thanks Ratnesh,

But my agent never told me this. I have ielts exam tomorow. Also, what is my chance in getting nomination as I'd appliend for Victoria SS on 10th dec with 60 points including nomination.


----------



## Santhosh.15

ashokseenu said:


> Hi Santosh,
> 
> For half a day I was wondering where our previous posts went and why I am subscribed to a new post. I am relatively new to Expat forum and didn't know posts get merged.


Hi Ashok

I know, i felt the same. Lol.

With respect to moving, i am too like Sid, will not be coming alone, ill be coming with my wife.

She will also be looking for jobs. She is a core banking professional, working in a bank for 8 years now and i worked both in bank and insurance for 10 years now. So hoping one of us could find a job in two months time.

Will need lot of your support during accomodation and job search mate.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Murali_D said:


> Hi Suva10,
> 
> I am also looking Seek job site and also few more are there. I found in this forum only. Will share with you. You may need Australian phone number or Skype number to register in those sites.
> 
> I have updated my profile in Naukri site. But getting job opportunities in Chennai and Bangalore only.
> 
> You may try with Y-Axis. They are doing overseas recruitment also. I yet to send my CV to them.
> 
> Thanks
> Murali D.


Hi Murali,

With respect to job search, i noticed some job advt has consultant contact numbers, i wonder perhaps if we can figure out a


----------



## Santhosh.15

Murali_D said:


> Hi Suva10,
> 
> I am also looking Seek job site and also few more are there. I found in this forum only. Will share with you. You may need Australian phone number or Skype number to register in those sites.
> 
> I have updated my profile in Naukri site. But getting job opportunities in Chennai and Bangalore only.
> 
> You may try with Y-Axis. They are doing overseas recruitment also. I yet to send my CV to them.
> 
> Thanks
> Murali D.


Hi Murali,

With respect to job search, i noticed some job advt has consultant contact numbers, i wonder perhaps if we can figure out a econonical way of calling them, it can be of some use.

Santhosh


----------



## harneek

DEVESH_27 said:


> If you have account in ICICI bank then, issue a travel card, reload it and make payment, by enabling online payment.


Yes i have a ICICI Acc but today i visited in branch and they said, with travel card, you cannot made any online payment. pl advice so i can pay my fee. Really worried, how to pay???


----------



## Santhosh.15

australia.ind said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could find few studio aprtments costing arnd 300 near city...
> But without job its tough here to get an aprtment (lease). unless u show enough money in ur account(It was difficult for us)
> 
> you can find a shared accomodation(one room in 2bedrom flat/house ) which wud approximately come arnd $200 per week,thats what we paid when we arrived here + Electricity + Gas.U can find lot of indians,srilankans near Paramatta,wentworthvill,westmead,pendlehill..
> good to be arnd this area(I feel)
> 
> Rent is very exp,that too we stay 30-40 mins away from city in train..
> 
> Let me know while u are ready to fly...


Thanks mate.

Your information was exhaustive and useful. 

Appreciate your time and thoughts.

Sure i require lot of help from you.

Cheers


----------



## Murali_D

Hi Santhosh,

Sure. Will do the analysis for the Job consultants in job sites. By the way, the thread is merged it seems and got confused for some time. And happy to back with you guys.

Thanks
Murali.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Murali_D said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> Sure. Will do the analysis for the Job consultants in job sites. By the way, the thread is merged it seems and got confused for some time. And happy to back with you guys.
> 
> Thanks
> Murali.


Hi Murali,

Have u booked tickets ??? Are you gonna travel alone or with family ?? What are your plans for accomodation.

Happy to be with you all again

Santhosh


----------



## Rathesh

harneek said:


> Yes i have a ICICI Acc but today i visited in branch and they said, with travel card, you cannot made any online payment. pl advice so i can pay my fee. Really worried, how to pay???


I opened a fixed deposit in axis bank and got a instant credit card .u will get credit limit up 80% of your fd.


----------



## Rathesh

harneek said:


> Yes i have a ICICI Acc but today i visited in branch and they said, with travel card, you cannot made any online payment. pl advice so i can pay my fee. Really worried, how to pay???


U can get insta credit card from axis bank. U need to open a fixed deposit acc and u will get 80% of fd ascredit limit


----------



## nectar_s

Hi, its very strange. if you have an account, bank should not have any problem in providing you with travel card. today, i opened travel card and got loaded AUD in the evening itself.

what is the purpose you mentioned ? 


which city u are in india? 





harneek said:


> Yes i have a ICICI Acc but today i visited in branch and they said, with travel card, you cannot made any online payment. pl advice so i can pay my fee. Really worried, how to pay???


----------



## Vamshi4happy

harneek said:


> Yes i have a ICICI Acc but today i visited in branch and they said, with travel card, you cannot made any online payment. pl advice so i can pay my fee. Really worried, how to pay???


Friend, you need to activate E-Com once you login to ICICI Travel card section, but it is valid for one day. May be Branch officer is not sure about this. Now better plan for you is to ask for travel card though they are saying no online payment.


----------



## Sai2Aus

harneek said:


> Yes i have a ICICI Acc but today i visited in branch and they said, with travel card, you cannot made any online payment. pl advice so i can pay my fee. Really worried, how to pay???


Hi harneek,

They told me the same. They said you can use it only in Australia. As many of the members of the forum suggested ICICI travel card i went ahead and got the card. It worked for me..


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* epahuja​*


----------



## Murali_D

Hi Santhosh,

I have not yet booked the tickets. Planning to book on first week of February. I am travelling with my Family and will be sending them back in a week. Just to make an entry for my Family members. 

Accommodation is not yet found. I have one ex-colleague in Sydney and I have requested him to look into it. 

Lets see.

Thanks,
Murali.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Murali_D said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> I have not yet booked the tickets. Planning to book on first week of February. I am travelling with my Family and will be sending them back in a week. Just to make an entry for my Family members.
> 
> Accommodation is not yet found. I have one ex-colleague in Sydney and I have requested him to look into it.
> 
> Lets see.
> 
> Thanks,
> Murali.


Oh ok. Good luck mate.

I am sure i can take your help by the time my PR is through.

Enjoy your weekend.

Santhosh


----------



## murali2706

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi harneek,
> 
> They told me the same. They said you can use it only in Australia. As many of the members of the forum suggested ICICI travel card i went ahead and got the card. It worked for me..



Hi harneek,

We cannot make online transactions using the ICICI Travel card only in Indian sites.It can be used for Online transaction in immi as it is australian site.However you need to login to ur online account and activate card for ecomm transactions and it will be valid for 24 hours.You can activate it multiple times though.I used ICICI Travel card for making the payment and no issues with using it.

Regards,
Murali2706


----------



## DEVESH_27

harneek said:


> Yes i have a ICICI Acc but today i visited in branch and they said, with travel card, you cannot made any online payment. pl advice so i can pay my fee. Really worried, how to pay???


I think your representative does not have complete idea, I had made my payment using ICICI bank travel card... process... issue AUD travel card, reload it .. go to online activation link .. activate the onlinr payment for 24 hours... 
and then u r ready to go... you can search this forum.. a lot many people have used ICICI bank travel card.


----------



## priyank

Black_Rose said:


> I think applicants point makes a huge difference on processing their individual cases. so timeline and records should mention their points as well. like dec applicants with 70 points got grant doesn't mean Dec applicants with 60 points will get it soon. correct me if I am wrong. Thanks.


I have 70 and applied on 2 dec and till date no CO..


----------



## BlackBelt

epahuja said:


> Hi guys. Thanks for all the help. I got the grant today.
> 
> Lodge 5 dec
> Co 13 jan
> Grant 17 jan
> 
> 189 with 70 points under 263312
> 
> 
> Cheers. ...


COngratulations... As many already stated, you are the first one from the Dec '03 batch to be granted a visa, and I hope mine is granted very soon as well. Could you please update the spreadsheet with your data? Thanks:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## kaurivneet

0z_dream said:


> Updated vincentDo and chana
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> _04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/11/13----------naur33n----------
> _05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14_
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---



Hey OzDream

Could you add me in the list too:

Visa lodged: 13 jan 
User: Kaurivneet
CO allocation :??
Grant : ??

Thanks


----------



## Sasha2013

sigamani said:


> The skill Category might be the cause.


I think, points, skill category, onshore/offshore applicant - all play a role


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Hi Friends,

Surprisingly I got *CO allocated* today (Weekend)...requested for few documents like Form 80 for all, details family etc.. 

Team : Brisbane T34



.


----------



## DesiTadka

As I said...they do work on Saturdays...btw, a friend was asked similar docs by a CO of T-34 (initials AM), and in 2 days after providing docs, he received grant.... Cheers...



Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Surprisingly I got *CO allocated* today (Weekend)...requested for few documents like Form 80 for all, details family etc..
> 
> Team : Brisbane T34
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## jre05

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Surprisingly I got *CO allocated* today (Weekend)...requested for few documents like Form 80 for all, details family etc..
> 
> Team : Brisbane T34
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes dude, no surprise, I have been seeing this from last one year, that some people get grant on Saturday too (It happened here). 

Nice thing. Well, have you got any email today from Australia?


----------



## Probasi

murali2706 said:


> Hi harneek,
> 
> We cannot make online transactions using the ICICI Travel card only in Indian sites.It can be used for Online transaction in immi as it is australian site.However you need to login to ur online account and activate card for ecomm transactions and it will be valid for 24 hours.You can activate it multiple times though.I used ICICI Travel card for making the payment and no issues with using it.
> 
> Regards,
> Murali2706


Here is my 2 cents.
1. You can make online payment with websites outside India(e.g. DIBP) with your travel card (ICICI/HDFC/etc.)
2. You need to activate e-com before making online payment. The activation valid for 24 hrs 
3. You can not make payment in Indian websites (e.g. IELTS) with this card
4. You can use the left over amount in the travel card once you reach Aus :rapture:


----------



## jre05

kaurivneet said:


> Hey OzDream
> 
> Could you add me in the list too:
> 
> Visa lodged: 13 jan
> User: Kaurivneet
> CO allocation :??
> Grant : ??
> 
> Thanks


Wow Oz_Dream is becoming a leader (Mod) in these list of 189/190/489 huh.  Self starting responsibilities and people nominated  Kongratz :clap2: :yo:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

jre05 said:


> Yes dude, no surprise, I have been seeing this from last one year, that some people get grant on Saturday too (It happened here).
> 
> Nice thing. Well, have you got any email today from Australia?


Thank you Desitadka & Jre05..

Yes I received mail from CO with all the information about documents requested..


----------



## jre05

Vamshi4happy said:


> Thank you Desitadka & Jre05..
> 
> Yes I received mail from CO with all the information about documents requested..


Hurryup, your grant is due before next Sunday (Maybe).

By the way why you haven't front loaded Form80?


----------



## jre05

Vamshi4happy said:


> Thank you Desitadka & Jre05..
> 
> Yes I received mail from CO with all the information about documents requested..


May I know what time you got mail today 

Also, how many points you have?


----------



## Vamshi4happy

jre05 said:


> Hurryup, your grant is due before next Sunday (Maybe).
> 
> By the way why you haven't front loaded Form80?


As lot of forum members did the same, so followed I was also waiting for CO... ha ha ha.

And I received mail 2 AM AED (18th Jan'14).


----------



## Vamshi4happy

*Self CO Stamp *

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR CO ALLOCATION​
* Vamshi4happy​*


----------



## SAMD_Oz

*Congratulation for your CO allocation​**Vamshi4happy​*


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Vamshi4happy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR CO ALLOCATION​
> * Vamshi4happy​*


I just stamped for you!!!


----------



## jre05

Vamshi4happy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR CO ALLOCATION​
> * Vamshi4happy​*


lol that's so nice to see to yourself  You are cute with the cute baby in your hand flying to Australia  :yo:

How many points Vamshiiiiiii lol Answer that first :confused2:


----------



## peanut48

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Surprisingly I got *CO allocated* today (Weekend)...requested for few documents like Form 80 for all, details family etc..
> 
> Team : Brisbane T34
> 
> 
> 
> .


Congratulations Vamshi!! Finally 190 december applicants have started the journey towards grant....good luck for the grant!


----------



## Vamshi4happy

jre05 said:


> lol that's so nice to see to yourself  You are cute with the cute baby in your hand flying to Australia  :yo:
> 
> How many points Vamshiiiiiii lol Answer that first :confused2:


I got 60 points.


----------



## peanut48

Vamshi Team 34 Brisbane is quite quick with grants once docs are received. You can check their thread out: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/151024-team-34-brisbane.html

Waiting to hear your grant news!


----------



## chennaiguuy

Friends in chennai, when are we planning to meet, Suggestions please... I remember the idea of getting to know eachother in watsapp// Do we still have the idea open.. Please voice your inputs.. Just a place to share ideas and thoughts....


----------



## Sai2Aus

Vamshi4happy said:


> I got 60 points.


Vamshi, congrats.. getting a co on a Saturday is so surprising. . Next week we can expect your grant.. 
December applicants can expect co or grant from now..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05

Vamshi4happy said:


> I got 60 points.


Vamshi you are the piece of attraction today to all forum members :yo: haha


----------



## Vamshi4happy

jre05 said:


> Vamshi you are the piece of attraction today to all forum members :yo: haha


Yes my friend, feeling excited... thanks to all who wished for my pre-final success...


----------



## peanut48

Those who are waiting for CO allocation or applying for the visa please keep in mind that if you are from India or any high risk country, upload FORM 80 for all above 16yrs and PCC for all if anyone has stayed more than 12 months in any country. These two docs are certain for our country profiles and if you upload it in advance Direct Grant is also possible. Form 1221 is also asked sometimes and it's a mini Form 80, so it can be a good idea to upload that too.

I have uploaded all these documents and hence call my application front loaded and I'm praying for a direct grant without any delays! ray2:


----------



## adudecool

Probasi said:


> Here is my 2 cents.
> 1. You can make online payment with websites outside India(e.g. DIBP) with your travel card (ICICI/HDFC/etc.)
> 2. You need to activate e-com before making online payment. The activation valid for 24 hrs
> 3. You can not make payment in Indian websites (e.g. IELTS) with this card
> 4. You can use the left over amount in the travel card once you reach Aus :rapture:


Small correction, HDFC forex cards does not work, I lost about 18k as I had to surrender my forex card and then use my friends credit card.


----------



## sah23

Hello Everyone,

New to this forum.

Here is the Timeline
190:QLD (60 points): Invite: 29Nov-13; PCC: India and Australia: 9 Dec-2013 Date applied: 16-Dec-2013; Med: ..........!!! CO:...:fingerscrossed:........!!! Grant :amen:


----------



## sah23

Just a question for group Members: 

Should i wait for CO to request Medicals? or get it done. 

Can i get it from India as i am going there for holidays (if CO requests during that period)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
190:QLD (60 points): Invite: 29Nov-13; PCC: India and Australia: 9 Dec-2013 Date applied: 16-Dec-2013; Med: ..........!!! CO:...........!!! Grant


----------



## Panko

sah23 said:


> Just a question for group Members:
> 
> Should i wait for CO to request Medicals? or get it done.
> 
> Can i get it from India as i am going there for holidays (if CO requests during that period)
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 190:QLD (60 points): Invite: 29Nov-13; PCC: India and Australia: 9 Dec-2013 Date applied: 16-Dec-2013; Med: ..........!!! CO:...........!!! Grant


You can download referral letter through 'Organize Health Examinations' link in your login and get the exams done. This will help towards direct grant.


----------



## Panko

DesiTadka said:


> As I said...they do work on Saturdays...btw, a friend was asked similar docs by a CO of T-34 (initials AM), and in 2 days after providing docs, he received grant.... Cheers...


You were spot on.


----------



## adudecool

Panko said:


> You can download referral letter through 'Organize Health Examinations' link in your login and get the exams done. This will help towards direct grant.


Hi Panko, for meds we need to wait for the CO if we have already logged a visa right?

I did not do my medicals before logging the visa as I wanted to add my wife in the application this month end after getting married. So for now avoiding the direct grant.


----------



## Panko

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Surprisingly I got *CO allocated* today (Weekend)...requested for few documents like Form 80 for all, details family etc..
> 
> Team : Brisbane T34


Congrats buddy! What a great news! I wish for your quick grant!


----------



## sah23

Panko said:


> You can download referral letter through 'Organize Health Examinations' link in your login and get the exams done. This will help towards direct grant.


Thanks Panko for suggestion. But mostly i will be in India at that time (if CO allocated). Can i get it in India if i am onshore? I am flying this week so no chance to get it done here until mid feb.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
190:QLD (60 points): Invite: 29Nov-13; PCC: India and Australia: 9 Dec-2013 Date applied: 16-Dec-2013; Med: ..........!!! CO:...........!!! Grant


----------



## Panko

sah23 said:


> Thanks Panko for suggestion. But mostly i will be in India at that time (if CO allocated). Can i get it in India if i am onshore? I am flying this week so no chance to get it done here until mid feb.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 190:QLD (60 points): Invite: 29Nov-13; PCC: India and Australia: 9 Dec-2013 Date applied: 16-Dec-2013; Med: ..........!!! CO:...........!!! Grant


I guess...there shouldn't be any problem as long as you get it done through the authorized clinic.


----------



## HMalhotra

Yup.. The plan is on.. Feb 16 @ Besant Nagar Beach.. Probably at 5pm (hope that's convenient to everyone)..
And guys Malhotra is my family name.. U can call me by my initials that's HM

Cheers to all!


----------



## Panko

adudecool said:


> Hi Panko, for meds we need to wait for the CO if we have already logged a visa right?
> 
> I did not do my medicals before logging the visa as I wanted to add my wife in the application this month end after getting married. So for now avoiding the direct grant.


Hey buddy....you can complete the health info and download the referral letter through 'Organize Health Examinations' link in your login and get the exams done from authorized clinic.


----------



## sah23

harneek said:


> Hi, i am also got QLD spons, will lodge visa in this month. where r u from in india? i am from punjab.


Hi harneek,

SSA...Im from Punjab as well.


----------



## adudecool

Panko said:


> Hey buddy....you can complete the health info and download the referral letter through 'Organize Health Examinations' link in your login and get the exams done from authorized clinic.


Hi Panko, 

I have read somewhere on DIBP site that once visa is logged the applicant has to wait for the CO for medicals .. 

Is that not the case?


----------



## Panko

DesiTadka said:


> As I said...they do work on Saturdays...btw, a friend was asked similar docs by a CO of T-34 (initials AM), and in 2 days after providing docs, he received grant.... Cheers...


You were spot on.


----------



## anthoney

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Surprisingly I got CO allocated today (Weekend)...requested for few documents like Form 80 for all, details family etc..
> 
> Team : Brisbane T34
> 
> .


Congratulations Vamshi  wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Panko said:


> Congrats buddy! What a great news! I wish for your quick grant!


Thank you Panko.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

anthoney said:


> Congratulations Vamshi  wish you a speedy grant


Thank you Anthony.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Vamshi4happy said:


> Thank you Anthony.


Congrats Vamshi for CO allocation. Grant is just near around .. all the best.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congrats Vamshi for CO allocation. Grant is just near around .. all the best.


Thank you Ratnesh..


----------



## DesiTadka

No offense but please use PM (private message) feature of this forum rather then public messages.



harneek said:


> gr8, pl be in touch. our motherland & dreamland is same.


----------



## rashe_12

*IELTS requirement for my daughter*

Hi,

Does anyone on the forum have any info on IELTS requirements for minors. My daughter will turn 17 next month. Is it mandatory for her to sit for the exams. I tried looking up for info on the immigration website but could not find any info related to English requirements for minors. 

Is it safe to assume that she doesn't need to write ielts?


----------



## bobinv

Congrats mate.. You will be receiving the grant soon. All the best



Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Surprisingly I got *CO allocated* today (Weekend)...requested for few documents like Form 80 for all, details family etc..
> 
> Team : Brisbane T34
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## imrukhan81

rashe_12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone on the forum have any info on IELTS requirements for minors. My daughter will turn 17 next month. Is it mandatory for her to sit for the exams. I tried looking up for info on the immigration website but could not find any info related to English requirements for minors.
> 
> Is it safe to assume that she doesn't need to write ielts?


There is no such rule that need to have valid IELTS for minors


----------



## sikandarskhan

*Should submit PCC??*

Guys,

I talked to my CO yesterday as I submitted required docs & Form 80 one month ago (17.12.2013) she said that it is in Security Checks and may take upto 12months or even more. I am really confused now.... 

I need to know two things:

- I think currently visa is granted in 2-3 months right???
- Is it better to submit PCC for me and wife now or wait for CO to ask as she said better to submit when required. BTW Medical already been submitted and cleared.

Need everyones advise


----------



## nectar_s

Urgent advise needed:

Query on ---Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?[/I]

1) my fiancee is trying to get sponsor through his present employer, but not sure if this would succeed, if this being the case, should i include him as a non-migrating dependant family member, 

2) in future, can i include him in my visa if i chose the above option.., can i take him under de facto relationship..


Appreciate quick replies as i filling the application . Thanks for help


----------



## jre05

sikandarskhan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I talked to my CO yesterday as I submitted required docs & Form 80 one month ago (17.12.2013) she said that it is in Security Checks and may take upto 12months or even more. I am really confused now....
> 
> I need to know two things:
> 
> - I think currently visa is granted in 2-3 months right???
> - Is it better to submit PCC for me and wife now or wait for CO to ask as she said better to submit when required. BTW Medical already been submitted and cleared.
> 
> Need everyones advise


No wonder mate, I know one of this forum friend from your place, he was also waiting for more than 1 year sadly. It is inevitable. Two or three months is for people who do not have to go via security checks. 

But surely people get grants, a lot of people. Some might not have security checks, for example, Roposh from your country got speedy grant within 3 months itself. It all depends, I do not know how they pick an application for checks. 

If your CO says it is in security checks, then you might not want to expect the result at least for 14 months approximately. If everything goes fine in their checks, you'll receive the grant once it is over. Do not fret 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Black_Rose

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Surprisingly I got *CO allocated* today (Weekend)...requested for few documents like Form 80 for all, details family etc..
> 
> Team : Brisbane T34
> 
> 
> 
> .


Congratulation mate. did your CO also asked for pcc and medical? hopefully you will get a quick grant. Good Luck.


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation mate. did your CO also asked for pcc and medical? hopefully you will get a quick grant. Good Luck.


Black Rose :flypig:


----------



## ali.sajid

Dear Mates,
By the grace of GOD I also received an email from CO requesting further information like,
form 80 ,form 1221, My resume..... I am excited 

CO details are : Team Brisbane T34


----------



## jre05

ali.sajid said:


> Dear Mates,
> By the grace of GOD I also received an email from CO requesting further information like,
> form 80 ,form 1221, My resume..... I am excited
> 
> CO details are : Team Brisbane T34


Congrats dude, so that means more likely no security checks for you too. Good.

Well, can you tell us when did you get an email and also the time please?


----------



## ali.sajid

jre05 said:


> Congrats dude, so that means more likely n security checks for you too. Good.
> 
> Well, can you tell us when did you get an email and also the time please?


Thanks Jre,
I got an email today early morning 4:50 AM PST.


----------



## jre05

ali.sajid said:


> Thanks Jre,
> I got an email today early morning 4:50 AM PST.


Cool, all the best  Hurry up with your documents. Looks like you have same CO as Vamshi, he too got an email 2 AM IST I think requesting documents (Form 80), he too is from Brisbane T34. I also heard that this particular team is quite fast in processing  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## 190applicant

Hi All,

we done some mistake while recording medical history.
there is question regarding any surgery or major operation done in past..

I did not realise that c-section pregnancy would fall into that category.. and we answered "No"

how can we re-record medical history or correct that answer ?

experts please advice..


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> jre05 ound: r u on 190 or 189?


Hehe good smiley I like it  

Well I am on 189, I did front loaded all documents on the day of my launch itself :yo: , but yet to do medicals anda: I am allergic now  :confused2: But it is getting cured :yo: I will do once I get very energetic very soon :high5::lalala: 

You into 190 Black Rose?


----------



## sikandarskhan

jre05 said:


> Congrats dude, so that means more likely no security checks for you too. Good.
> 
> Well, can you tell us when did you get an email and also the time please?


Does Form 80 and additional docs asked means no security check??


----------



## Panko

ali.sajid said:


> Dear Mates,
> By the grace of GOD I also received an email from CO requesting further information like,
> form 80 ,form 1221, My resume..... I am excited
> 
> CO details are : Team Brisbane T34


Congrats buddy! Another step closer!


----------



## jre05

sikandarskhan said:


> Does Form 80 and additional docs asked means no security check??


Well not necessarily, but possible. Generally 190 people from your place get speedy grants i.e within 2-3 months of normal time, I have seen many such grants including Roposh who is in 190 (I think he is NSW or Victoria sponsor). His case was very quick, you can find in our forum his thread posts. 

I was telling you about another guy, he is into 189 visa and his took more than an year now, I do not know if he has now been granted as I am not seeing him here. 

Well really do not know on what basis they might delay an application for security checks etc. Perhaps, you can follow with Sajid if everything goes well, he might receive grant in a week or two. Sajid is also in 190 you see.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

ali.sajid said:


> Dear Mates, By the grace of GOD I also received an email from CO requesting further information like, form 80 ,form 1221, My resume..... I am excited CO details are : Team Brisbane T34


Congrats Ali.Sajid... Closer to your success.


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> Hehe good smiley I like it
> 
> Well I am on 189, I did front loaded all documents on the day of my launch itself :yo: , but yet to do medicals anda: I am allergic now  :confused2: But it is getting cured :yo: I will do once I get very energetic very soon :high5::lalala:
> 
> You into 190 Black Rose?


ya I am into 190. Good Luck with your medical. :laugh:


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> ya I am into 190. Good Luck with your medical. :laugh:


Thank you :wink:opcorn::smow::tea: 

You too good luck, hope you submitted all documents?  Front load all documents even 80 and 1221 forms ..... :music:


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> Thank you :wink:opcorn::smow::tea:
> 
> You too good luck, hope you submitted all documents?  Front load all documents even 80 and 1221 forms ..... :music:


I am yet to submit those documents. I am having difficulties fulfilling two of their requirements. once I complete those, I will frontload all form you mentioned. Thanks for your advice. kangaroos calling :violin:


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> I am yet to submit those documents. I am having difficulties fulfilling two of their requirements. once I complete those, I will frontload all form you mentioned. Thanks for your advice. kangaroos calling :violin:


Yaay I played with Kangaroos when I was in Australia :yo: :yo: they are sooo sweet, I wanna go again soon and play with them anda:

Cool hurry up meeting their requirements, and I am sure you will very soon, I pray for you. Lets go to Aussie land soon izza:


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> Yaay I played with Kangaroos when I was in Australia :yo: :yo: they are sooo sweet, I wanna go again soon and play with them anda:
> 
> Cool hurry up meeting their requirements, and I am sure you will very soon, I pray for you. Lets go to Aussie land soon izza:


I will beat some kangaroos up first and then play with them. also I am doubtful since my nominated area is full of crocodile and snakes. :doh:


----------



## 0z_dream

Added Kaurivneet, updated ali.sajid and Vamshi4happy
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 

30/11/13----------anthoney--------
_
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> I will beat some kangaroos up first and then play with them. also I am doubtful since my nominated area is full of crocodile and snakes. :doh:


lol why you want to beat first lol.

Well crocodiles and snakes although scary, but they are sweet too haha.  :laugh:

Well live there for sometime and then shift to some other place :yo:


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Added Kaurivneet, updated ali.sajid and Vamshi4happy
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> _04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/11/13----------naur33n----------
> _05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> _
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


Wow good work


----------



## aryal

nectar_s said:


> can anyone please advice for the question:
> Previous countries of residence - does it include a permanent stay, becos i have visited to USA,UK for employment purposes, say 2 months each year, in this case, should i give out details here..


Where you are now is your present country of residence (doesn't mean holiday or short visit etc). If you move to USA next month your circumstances get changed, means you need to inform this to your co or attach to your visa application. And to UK the month after also.. 
Details of your stay in each country is required to be mentioned even a short stay.


----------



## Guest

190applicant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> we done some mistake while recording medical history.
> there is question regarding any surgery or major operation done in past..
> 
> I did not realise that c-section pregnancy would fall into that category.. and we answered "No"
> 
> how can we re-record medical history or correct that answer ?
> 
> experts please advice..


 I wouldn't be bothered about changing that unless it caused problems. Loads of women have c section every day.


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> lol why you want to beat first lol.
> 
> Well crocodiles and snakes although scary, but they are sweet too haha.  :laugh:
> 
> Well live there for sometime and then shift to some other place :yo:


will do. Thanks :wink:


----------



## anthoney

ali.sajid said:


> Dear Mates,
> By the grace of GOD I also received an email from CO requesting further information like,
> form 80 ,form 1221, My resume..... I am excited
> 
> CO details are : Team Brisbane T34


Congrats mate  all the best for your speedy grant


----------



## anthoney

I have a doubt. When I lodged my 190 visa application I got acknowledgement from GSM Adelaide. Does this mean my case will be allocated to any of Adelaide teams only ?


----------



## sah23

No mate..I suppose DIBP has centre in Adelaide which deals with Skill select but they have teams all over....


----------



## anthoney

sah23 said:


> No mate..I suppose DIBP has centre in Adelaide which deals with Skill select but they have teams all over....


Ohh.. I didn't know that. Thanks for your reply


----------



## 190applicant

_shel said:


> I wouldn't be bothered about changing that unless it caused problems. Loads of women have c section every day.



Thanks a lot _shel.. in case I have to change.. do you know of any procedure..
i am worried if doctor find out scars and inquire about it..


----------



## nectar_s

My visits are just a short stay - business trips.. right now in india.. would be visiting US next month, but again on a business visit of 2 months



aryal said:


> Where you are now is your present country of residence (doesn't mean holiday or short visit etc). If you move to USA next month your circumstances get changed, means you need to inform this to your co or attach to your visa application. And to UK the month after also..
> Details of your stay in each country is required to be mentioned even a short stay.


----------



## Guest

190applicant said:


> Thanks a lot _shel.. in case I have to change.. do you know of any procedure..
> i am worried if doctor find out scars and inquire about it..


 Doc shouldn't see scars but its nothing and the scar would quite obviously be a c section scar not say for organs much higher up. 

If she had clots, infections etc that required more than maternity care it might need to be disclosed but c section alone is hardly surgery, its a medical procedure that happens to lots.


----------



## ali.sajid

jre05 said:


> Cool, all the best  Hurry up with your documents. Looks like you have same CO as Vamshi, he too got an email 2 AM IST I think requesting documents (Form 80), he too is from Brisbane T34. I also heard that this particular team is quite fast in processing
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thank you.. ok let see what happen...


----------



## 190applicant

_shel said:


> Doc shouldn't see scars but its nothing and the scar would quite obviously be a c section scar not say for organs much higher up.
> 
> If she had clots, infections etc that required more than maternity care it might need to be disclosed but c section alone is hardly surgery, its a medical procedure that happens to lots.


it's just c-section and no other complication during delivery.
I hope it wouldnt be problem if during tests doctor mentions in medical history online.
thanks.


----------



## 0z_dream

Hi, 
May I know where we have to fill medical history, I'm through an agent, 2 days before they have sent hap I'd and reference letter for medical test. So I Was wondering where this medical history your talking about, thanks in advance



190applicant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> we done some mistake while recording medical history.
> there is question regarding any surgery or major operation done in past..
> 
> I did not realise that c-section pregnancy would fall into that category.. and we answered "No"
> 
> how can we re-record medical history or correct that answer ?
> 
> experts please advice..


----------



## 190applicant

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> May I know where we have to fill medical history, I'm through an agent, 2 days before they have sent hap I'd and reference letter for medical test. So I Was wondering where this medical history your talking about, thanks in advance


reference letter will have all medical history.. before generating HAP id tool ask for all questions mentioned in "B" section of Form 26.


----------



## aryal

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> May I know where we have to fill medical history, I'm through an agent, 2 days before they have sent hap I'd and reference letter for medical test. So I Was wondering where this medical history your talking about, thanks in advance


My reference letter and HAP ID was generated once I filled medical history in e medical tool.
I think your agent might have filled this on your behalf which actually you were supposed to do. Anyways, check the document sent to you, it must have all questions and answers given by your agent.


----------



## 0z_dream

I don't think major operation is meant for c section



aryal said:


> My reference letter and HAP ID was generated once I filled medical history in e medical tool.
> I think your agent might have filled this on your behalf which actually you were supposed to do. Anyways, check the document sent to you, it must have all questions and answers given by your agent.


----------



## anhalim

we are on the same page brother keep in touch 




Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Surprisingly I got *CO allocated* today (Weekend)...requested for few documents like Form 80 for all, details family etc..
> 
> Team : Brisbane T34
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> Well crocodiles and snakes although scary, but they are sweet too


:tape2:


----------



## anhalim

I don't think so that they are that fast at least not in my case 




peanut48 said:


> Vamshi Team 34 Brisbane is quite quick with grants once docs are received. You can check their thread out: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/151024-team-34-brisbane.html
> 
> Waiting to hear your grant news!


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> :tape2:


lol


----------



## aryal

0z_dream said:


> I don't think major operation is meant for c section


No idea about c section. Perhaps panel doctor can suggest you on this. 
I only know about gallstone surgery which my wife had undergone, is considered as minor operation and doctor didn't mention that on report.


----------



## DesiTadka

Actually he was asked for various documents in two rounds...the first time around, it took 2 weeks to ask, 2 weeks to review what was provided and then she asked for more documents and gave grant in 2 days after that.... 

Good Luck buddy....



anhalim said:


> Well, your friend is lucky, mine team and CO is same but even after submitting all docs on 18 Dec, no luck so far :doh:, where ru AM?
> Give me some sunshine
> Give me some rain
> Give me another chance
> I wanna grow up once again


----------



## peanut48

anhalim said:


> I don't think so that they are that fast at least not in my case


well each case is different.....timelines are never absolute and we only know a small percentage of them....its just to keep us going until the finish line...

hope you get your grant soon! good luck


----------



## priyank

Yipeee.. Finally got the grant... Today... I am flying... today.... Aahhh.. what A relief.... I am just worried about Vamshi4happY.. the guy Stood by me.. but will love to hear about his grant too...


----------



## Waqarali20005

priyank said:


> Yipeee.. Finally got the grant... Today... I am flying... today.... Aahhh.. what A relief.... I am just worried about Vamshi4happY.. the guy Stood by me.. but will love to hear about his grant too...


congrats


----------



## anthoney

priyank said:


> Yipeee.. Finally got the grant... Today... I am flying... today.... Aahhh.. what A relief.... I am just worried about Vamshi4happY.. the guy Stood by me.. but will love to hear about his grant too...


Congratulations priyank


----------



## peanut48

priyank said:


> Yipeee.. Finally got the grant... Today... I am flying... today.... Aahhh.. what A relief.... I am just worried about Vamshi4happY.. the guy Stood by me.. but will love to hear about his grant too...


Congratulations Priyank!!! You are the first december 190 applicant to get the grant...


----------



## hashtagPR

priyank said:


> Yipeee.. Finally got the grant... Today... I am flying... today.... Aahhh.. what A relief.... I am just worried about Vamshi4happY.. the guy Stood by me.. but will love to hear about his grant too...



Congrats! You onshore/offshore?


----------



## 0z_dream

Added priyank
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 

30/11/13----------anthoney--------
_
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/01/14-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---[/QUOTE]


----------



## bharadwajsvr

priyank said:


> Yipeee.. Finally got the grant... Today... I am flying... today.... Aahhh.. what A relief.... I am just worried about Vamshi4happY.. the guy Stood by me.. but will love to hear about his grant too...


Thats awesome!! congrats!  good to see the Dec applicants moving...


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* Priyank​*


----------



## bharadwajsvr

0z_dream said:


> Added priyank
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> _04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/11/13----------naur33n----------
> _05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> _
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/01/14-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


[/QUOTE]http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/fingerscrossed.gif

I like the look of my name next in queue...  HOPING FOR THE BEST!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

priyank said:


> Yipeee.. Finally got the grant... Today... I am flying... today.... Aahhh.. what A relief.... I am just worried about Vamshi4happY.. the guy Stood by me.. but will love to hear about his grant too...


Hi Priyank, 

I'm so happy today first for myself due to CO allocation and now because of your Grant...

Wish you the best future ahead....Good luck my friend..


----------



## jfmiti

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/fingerscrossed.gif

I like the look of my name next in queue...  HOPING FOR THE BEST!!! :fingerscrossed:[/QUOTE]

No man, i am in next queue. However, hope for the best for all of us.....,.


----------



## priyank

peanut48 said:


> Congratulations Priyank!!! You are the first december 190 applicant to get the grant...


Thanks both....


----------



## priyank

hashtagPR said:


> Congrats! You onshore/offshore?


Offshore.


----------



## jre05

sikandarskhan said:


> Does Form 80 and additional docs asked means no security check??



Hello sikandarskhan,

I just was recalling someone from your country got grant 2 days back or so. I then found two of our active members here who received grant. I am not sure if you can fairly make a prediction that for 190, there would be speedy grant without much security checks while for 189 it could be lengthy.

I have tried to take all those posts for you, and as I guessed, it is all looking like, people with 190 get speedy grant. 

To begin with Jango: He applied on 14th Sep, got grant on 9th Jan.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-4554.html

Secondly, cyberkidpk who applied on 1st Nov, got grant on 13th Jan, pretty quick isn't it?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-4585.html

You can get more guidance form Roposh perhaps? He was in 190 and even has reached Melbourne as his post goes.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/315105-karachi-melbourne.html

I am not sure if this excel also can give a fair idea about timelines for 189 and 190. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE#gid=0

Thus, with all these, I believe Sajid should receive grant too soon with his CO assigned as he falls in 190 like Vamshi. 

In your case, if CO has mentioned that security checks is there, please be patient, you must get your grant once it is all done and the application is not stuck up anywhere. 

All the best 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Sai2Aus

priyank said:


> Yipeee.. Finally got the grant... Today... I am flying... today.... Aahhh.. what A relief.... I am just worried about Vamshi4happY.. the guy Stood by me.. but will love to hear about his grant too...


Hi Priyank,

Many congratulations.. arty:opcorn::lalala:lane::cheer2::cheer2:

Except for Monday other days were not that great.. 
Seeing a CO allocation and a grant on a Saturday is so motivating ..


----------



## SAMD_Oz

priyank said:


> Yipeee.. Finally got the grant... Today... I am flying... today.... Aahhh.. what A relief.... I am just worried about Vamshi4happY.. the guy Stood by me.. but will love to hear about his grant too...


Congrats.... That was real quick!!!

Good luck


----------



## sikandarskhan

jre05 said:


> Hello sikandarskhan,
> 
> I just was recalling someone from your country got grant 2 days back or so. I then found two of our active members here who received grant. I am not sure if you can fairly make a prediction that for 190, there would be speedy grant without much security checks while for 189 it could be lengthy.
> 
> I have tried to take all those posts for you, and as I guessed, it is all looking like, people with 190 get speedy grant.
> 
> To begin with Jango: He applied on 14th Sep, got grant on 9th Jan.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-4554.html
> 
> Secondly, cyberkidpk who applied on 1st Nov, got grant on 13th Jan, pretty quick isn't it?
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-4585.html
> 
> You can get more guidance form Roposh perhaps? He was in 190 and even has reached Melbourne as his post goes.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/315105-karachi-melbourne.html
> 
> I am not sure if this excel also can give a fair idea about timelines for 189 and 190.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE#gid=0
> 
> Thus, with all these, I believe Sajid should receive grant too soon with his CO assigned as he falls in 190 like Vamshi.
> 
> In your case, if CO has mentioned that security checks is there, please be patient, you must get your grant once it is all done and the application is not stuck up anywhere.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks JR, although 190 is quicker but i think it is just pure luck as i see it considering all the cases. Thanks for your reply on my post. 

Rgds,
SSK


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Its been one month today since I lodged the application. 

Everyday I login to immi account and check the status. Hope to see some activity. 

Give me some sunshine, 
Give me some rain, 
Last update was on 06/01/2014, 
DIBP, please do some activity again.


----------



## Sai2Aus

*Weather Forecast *

Seeing the speed DIBP works, on Monday it will be heavy rain with thunderstorm !!

Get ready Folks :smow: :rain:


----------



## jre05

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Its been one month today since I lodged the application.
> 
> Everyday I login to immi account and check the status. Hope to see some activity.
> 
> Give me some sunshine,
> Give me some rain,
> Last update was on 06/01/2014,
> DIBP, please do some activity again.


lol tomorrow is Sunday
Tomorrow never comes  hehe

Well its just one month, hopefully you get your grant soon


----------



## jre05

Sai2Aus said:


> *Weather Forecast *
> 
> Seeing the speed DIBP works, on Monday it will be heavy rain with thunderstorm !!
> 
> Get ready Folks :smow: :rain:


lol now itself you have put "Melbourne" picture  :yo: Good Great  

I want to put Sydney's NY Firework :flypig:


----------



## Som

Hi,

This is indeed a very informative forum. Okay so now my question. I have applied for ACS in the first week of Dec and waiting for the results. IELTS given results will be next week. Now give that I am applying for 2613, 
1. Is it wise to apply now for the EOI or wait till july when the quota is refreshed? 

2. If I apply for EOI now and the ceiling is reached, will I get an invite? Can I use the same invitation in July when the occupation count is refreshed? 

3. If I do not get an invite after applying for EOI (Due to quota full) will my EOI application be considered in July or should I apply afresh?

A Lil lost since 2613 is fast filling up. Please advice...


----------



## 2013

Simple99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i have created a thead for NSW applicant. Hope this will be central location for NSW guys.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...visa-holders-who-fly-around-april-2014-a.html


Moderators/administrators are nowadays in full mood of merging threads.. they might merge your thread with old one... 

Best of luck


----------



## nectar_s

Hi 

Please advise do you have any application fees to be paid towards the end of application, apart from 3520 visa payment


----------



## kaurivneet

I had got an invite on 13 jan.. Add me in the list too... Timelines are in my signature


----------



## jre05

nectar_s said:


> Hi
> 
> Please advise do you have any application fees to be paid towards the end of application, apart from 3520 visa payment


No Nectar. But if you are ready for that, pay me  hehe 

Well no nothing apart from 3520 as long as it is only for you  If you apply for your partner/dependent in the future then you might have to


----------



## Guest

2013 said:


> Moderators/administrators are nowadays in full mood of merging threads.. they might merge your thread with old one...
> 
> Best of luck


 Cheeky 

But we don't need thread after thread full of identical posts because people feel the need to spam the same thing in multiple locations because its kind of relevant to each thread. 

If they are that relevant to each other they can be together


----------



## jre05

_shel said:


> Cheeky
> 
> But we don't need thread after thread full of identical posts because people feel the need to spam the same thing in multiple locations because its kind of relevant to each thread.
> 
> If they are that relevant to each other they can be together


Yes, that is the law of nature, and the law of the universe - Anything that is pertinent to something can always be together. This works everywhere.


----------



## misguided

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
13/01/13------------kaurivneet--------
16/01/13----------misguided----------


----------



## AncientGlory

I also got an invitation on 13th January. Will submit my VISA application next week.


----------



## Santhosh.15

misguided said:


> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 13/01/13------------kaurivneet--------
> 16/01/13----------misguided----------


Hi mate

Were you able to sort out notarization ??

Santhosh


----------



## AncientGlory

kaurivneet said:


> I had got an invite on 13 jan.. Add me in the list too... Timelines are in my signature


Hi mate,

When lodging the VISA, do we need to get our documents *certified* and then scanned?


----------



## SAMD_Oz

*Ozdream: I have updated the Priyank timiline, as there was a error in previous update, FYI.*

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------

05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14

18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 

30/11/13----------anthoney--------

01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary--


----------



## Sai2Aus

jre05 said:


> lol now itself you have put "Melbourne" picture  :yo: Good Great
> 
> I want to put Sydney's NY Firework :flypig:


Thats my destination Jre.. NY Firework would be a great profile pic.. 

Next NY you may be witnessing it in real.. Best Wishes.. :hippie::tree:


----------



## 0z_dream

Update priyank
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 

30/11/13----------anthoney--------
_
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## nectar_s

Thanks for your reply : im ready to pay u but in aussie

QUOTE=jre05;2888025]No Nectar. But if you are ready for that, pay me  hehe 

Well no nothing apart from 3520 as long as it is only for you  If you apply for your partner/dependent in the future then you might have to [/QUOTE]


----------



## bobinv

Hi Oz_dream,

Kindly include my timeline as well 

16/12/2013---bobinv--- (visa type 190)

Thanks 



0z_dream said:


> Update priyank
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> _04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/11/13----------naur33n----------
> _05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> _
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Update priyank
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> _04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/11/13----------naur33n----------
> _05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> _
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


Hiiii Oz_dream


----------



## 0z_dream

Added bobinv
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 

30/11/13----------anthoney--------
_
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
16/12/13----------bobinv-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## kaurivneet

AncientGlory said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> When lodging the VISA, do we need to get our documents *certified* and then scanned?


Hi ancient glory,

I did a bit of research on thr forums bit no where it clearly says that original color scans work.. Some CO's have asked for attested copies... Moreover the 189 handbook clearly states that docs ""must"" be certified copy.. So i didnt take the risk and got all attested except for Ielts score card and acs result... Better to be safe and it doesnt cost a fortune in india 😉

@seniors:: after uploading docs.. The status is shown as required.. Is that normal?? When does it change to received status??


----------



## jre05

Oz_dream, you completed medicals? When are you going for that 

BTW yours is 189 visa oz_dream?


----------



## 0z_dream

on thursday we have applied for indian pcc and we have to wait for 5 days to get our original passport which is with indian embassy now, later we will go for medical may be on coming Wednesday


jre05 said:


> Oz_dream, you completed medicals? When are you going for that
> 
> BTW yours is 189 visa oz_dream?


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> on thursday we have applied for indian pcc and we have to wait for 5 days to get our original passport which is with indian embassy now, later we will go for medical may be on coming Wednesday


Cool nice.....


----------



## rebecca-j-green

0z_dream said:


> Update priyank
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 
> 05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> TYPE 190
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 04/11/13----------naur33n----------
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> 09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> 18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> 
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> TYPE 489
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


Could you add me as well please?

190, applied 21.11.13

Thanks

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## 0z_dream

Added rebecca-j-green
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
_04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
04/11/13----------naur33n----------
_05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
21/11/13----------rebecca-j-green---------
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
_
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
16/12/13----------bobinv-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---[/QUOTE]


----------



## nectar_s

where do we get the HAP id, does this required for medical test.Please advice.

in the visa acknowledgement i havent received about it. 





jre05 said:


> Oz_dream, you completed medicals? When are you going for that
> 
> BTW yours is 189 visa oz_dream?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

nectar_s said:


> where do we get the HAP id, does this required for medical test.Please advice.
> 
> in the visa acknowledgement i havent received about it.


In the immi account, click on the Reference number of you visa application. This will take you to new page which has all docs required and what all you uploaded. There will be one link which says " Oraganise your Health Examination". Click on that. It will open a questionaire, fill it and submit it. After submitting, there will be button to print eMedical referral letter. That letter will have your HAP id. Take passport and letter to hospital for medical tests.


----------



## jre05

ratnesh.nagori said:


> In the immi account, click on the Reference number of you visa application. This will take you to new page which has all docs required and what all you uploaded. There will be one link which says " Oraganise your Health Examination". Click on that. It will open a questionaire, fill it and submit it. After submitting, there will be button to print eMedical referral letter. That letter will have your HAP id. Take passport and letter to hospital for medical tests.


Perfectly said.

Adding to his reply, please also take 3 Australian standard white background photograhps matt finish (Studios know this, say for medicals). Also, Form 26 and 160 print (Some may ask for it and some may not, but just keep it ready with you).

Download link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/160.pdf

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/26.pdf

Best regards,
JR


----------



## nectar_s

[
Thanks your reply speeds up my process 

QUOTE=ratnesh.nagori;2890697]In the immi account, click on the Reference number of you visa application. This will take you to new page which has all docs required and what all you uploaded. There will be one link which says " Oraganise your Health Examination". Click on that. It will open a questionaire, fill it and submit it. After submitting, there will be button to print eMedical referral letter. That letter will have your HAP id. Take passport and letter to hospital for medical tests.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 0z_dream

:frusty::frusty:I hate this sunday


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> :frusty::frusty:I hate this sunday


lol why  I always love Sun day  

Sunday is when we can sleep peacefully upto late in the morning :yo: , wow lovely :smow: 

I hate to wake up at 5.40AM daily  :Cry:


----------



## 0z_dream

For us today is working day, friday and sat off days 


jre05 said:


> lol why  I always love Sun day
> 
> Sunday is when we can sleep peacefully upto late in the morning :yo: , wow lovely :smow:
> 
> I hate to wake up at 5.40AM daily  :Cry:


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> For us today is working day, friday and sat off days


Oh yeah I just realize that  Sowie


----------



## vinayapte11

*Grant on saturdAY?*



priyank said:


> Yipeee.. Finally got the grant... Today... I am flying... today.... Aahhh.. what A relief.... I am just worried about Vamshi4happY.. the guy Stood by me.. but will love to hear about his grant too...


Hearty Congratulations Priyank and All the best!! 

Grant on a saturday?? Some COz working on saturdays as well I guess


----------



## jre05

vinayapte11 said:


> Hearty Congratulations Priyank and All the best!!
> 
> Grant on a saturday?? Some COz working on saturdays as well I guess


Oh yes, it is common, some received on Saturday


----------



## 0z_dream

Which flight is cheaper from south india to aus.. ok i have started to think about flights


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Which flight is cheaper from south india to aus.. ok i have started to think about flights


From Kottayam or Thiruvanandhapuram  hehe  

Well don't know, but there was a separate thread that discussed about this. Just see it


----------



## 0z_dream

no from banglore
ok thanks i ll search for it


jre05 said:


> From Kottayam or Thiruvanandhapuram  hehe
> 
> Well don't know, but there was a separate thread that discussed about this. Just see it


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> no from banglore
> ok thanks i ll search for it


You said you live in Kuwait  a lot of Kottayam/Trivandram or Palakkad people live in Dubai/Kuwait, that's why I got confused :confused2:


----------



## 0z_dream

is kuwait is just for mallus 


jre05 said:


> You said you live in Kuwait  a lot of Kottayam/Trivandram or Palakkad people live in Dubai/Kuwait, that's why I got confused :confused2:


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> no from banglore
> ok thanks i ll search for it


I believe Singapore or Emirates is good. In Singapore, transit is just an hour. If you go via Hong Kong, it used to be longer (7 hours once I waited, but enjoyed the airport ).

Look at this:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...r-india-baggage-allowance-delhi-sydney-2.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/154024-cheap-flights-india-australia.html

I want to go to Singapore :Cry: S for Sweet and again S for Singapore :wink:  ... :Cry: :Cry:


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> is kuwait is just for mallus


lol no  but a lot of Mallus live there you know compared to other people from India. A lot of kerala people in Gulf (Dubai mostly, and then Oman, Kuwait/Muscat/Saudi etc). I myself know many friends


----------



## 0z_dream

jre05 said:


> lol no  but a lot of Mallus live there you know compared to other people from India. A lot of kerala people in Gulf (Dubai mostly, and then Oman, Kuwait/Muscat/Saudi etc). I myself know many friends


Yea true u can count me too am another mallu frnd


----------



## deepajose

jre05 said:


> lol no  but a lot of Mallus live there you know compared to other people from India. A lot of kerala people in Gulf (Dubai mostly, and then Oman, Kuwait/Muscat/Saudi etc). I myself know many friends


Yes.. ME too Dubai based mallu...LOL


----------



## 0z_dream

deepajose said:


> Yes.. ME too Dubai based mallu...LOL


hey deeps ur on


----------



## jre05

deepajose said:


> Yes.. ME too Dubai based mallu...LOL


Trust me, I remembered you when I was writing above post, thought of writing your name too, but didn't  I know another Jose too lol from this forum only  He also lives in Gulf for long time and mallu  and got his visa recently a month back  I told him, your name too when you got visa, that there is one called deepajose living in gulf and got visa hehe   He said ok and smiled  He is my best friend


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Yea true u can count me too am another mallu frnd


My guess didn't go wrong then


----------



## deepajose

jre05 said:


> Trust me, I remembered you when I was writing above post, thought of writing your name too, but didn't  I know another Jose too lol from this forum only  He also lives in Gulf for long time and mallu  and got his visa recently a month back  I told him, your name too when you got visa, that there is one called deepajose living in gulf and got visa hehe   He said ok and smiled  He is my best friend


LOL.. you can foward me his details, just to discuss... Is he already in OZ land....? when is he planning to move?


----------



## deepajose

0z_dream said:


> hey deeps ur on


Yes babe, I am IN.. though checked in here after some days....


----------



## kaurivneet

@seniors:: after uploading docs in immiaccount.. The status is still shown as required.. Is that normal?? When does it change to received status??


----------



## jre05

deepajose said:


> LOL.. you can foward me his details, just to discuss... Is he already in OZ land....? when is he planning to move?


Sure, will do  Nope he is planning to move as soon as he get a job (He already attended an interview and was through with it via skype). Really he is a GREAT friend of me, if I haven't met him, then no PR for me in life. He is really a very matured guy living with his family and kids in Gulf for a long time, always he was inspiring and helpful to me   He got 3 sponsors (189, 190 two states, wow he was very courageous to achieve what he wanted. ) Hats off to him. With due respects to him, I will intro you to him 

Please see your PM.


----------



## selvarathinam

icriding said:


> *
> Hello lamiyasubhani,*
> 
> Upon payment of the visa application fee, you will be able to submit your application and upload your documents.
> 
> You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.
> 
> More info here: 190-Applicant-Checklist
> 
> *http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skills...-checklist.pdf*
> 
> You are not required to upload your documents all at once, you can always login at a later date and upload additional documents.
> 
> You can also choose to undertake your medical examinations by printing the "Complete Health Examinations" letter.
> 
> The results of Heath examinations and PCC are generally valid for a year
> 
> *Here is a Recommended List of documents*
> 
> 1. Passport Biodata Page - Birth Certificate
> 2. IELTS Test Report Form
> 3. Skills Assessment Letter (VETASSESS)
> 4. Points Test Advice Letter (VETASSESS)
> 5. India PCC
> 6. PCC for Australia/another country (if you have lived in Australia/another country for over 12 months)
> 7. University Graduation Certificates and Degree Transcripts specifying the entire period of study included in your points claim
> 8. Employment: Statement of Service/Reference Letter
> 9. Employment: Payslip History (PAYG/Form16)
> 
> It is important to have "Statement of Service /Reference Letters" and Employment Payslip History as evidence for all periods of employment you have specified in your claim for points.
> 
> Police certificates are required for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more over the last ten (10) years since turning 16.
> 
> Because Form 80 takes a long time (18 Pages) to fill, it is always better to complete and also upload Form80.
> 
> For a 190 visa application, a case officer is allocated within 5 weeks of lodgement and an application is processed within 6 months.
> 
> I have observed that most applicants receive their grants within 7-10 weeks of lodging their application, if all requirements are met.
> 
> A few members on this forum who completed their medicals and uploaded all required documents, have been granted a visa without being contacted by their case officer.
> 
> Hope this information helps.
> 
> *All the best with your application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Icriding *



Hi Icriding,

I had few queries, would appreciate your response on this:

1. I applied for my wife's name endorsement in my passport. For this, the passport authority cancelled my existing passport and issued me a new passport (which I received yesterday) with a new passport number. They have also mentioned my old/cancelled passport number on it for reference.

Now I am in phase of submitting my eVisa application and confused if I should mention the old passport number (since I have got my Vetassess, SA state sponsorship and EOI invitation with the old passport) and submit the form 929 (for change of passport number) or continue filling my eVisa application with the new passport number.

2. I am the primary applicant and my wife is migrating as a dependent. She has been in Philippines from Sep-2007 to Oct-2011 for her medicine studies and post this she has been in India. Do we need to get her PCC done from Phillippines as well since she is not a primary applicant.

3. When I am making the Visa payment do I need to pay together in one go for both me and my wife's visa fees (3520 + 1760= AUD 5280) or should I pay it in 2 installments- 1st installment of AUD 3520 for base applicant visa fees and then 2nd installment for additional applicant visa fees of AUD 1760 upon intimation before the Visa Grant. My wife meets the english language requirement.

Please advise!!


----------



## naur33n

Yaay CO is assigned ! Got to get the PCC medicals done now!  hoping that everything goes smoothly now onwards


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR CO ALLOCATION​
* naur33n​*


----------



## naur33n

Vamshi4happy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR CO ALLOCATION​
> * naur33n​*


Wooowwwwww i am soooooo excited after seeing ur message hahahaha thank you sooo much  this is such a relief !! Lots of prayers for everyone who is waiting and lots of best wishes for ur results. Pray for me too you all


----------



## anthoney

naur33n said:


> Yaay CO is assigned ! Got to get the PCC medicals done now!  hoping that everything goes smoothly now onwards


Congratulations naur33n  Get your PCC and meds done asap for a speedy grant.. All the best


----------



## aryal

selvarathinam said:


> Hi Icriding,
> 
> I had few queries, would appreciate your response on this:
> 
> 1. I applied for my wife's name endorsement in my passport. For this, the passport authority cancelled my existing passport and issued me a new passport (which I received yesterday) with a new passport number. They have also mentioned my old/cancelled passport number on it for reference.
> 
> Now I am in phase of submitting my eVisa application and confused if I should mention the old passport number (since I have got my Vetassess, SA state sponsorship and EOI invitation with the old passport) and submit the form 929 (for change of passport number) or continue filling my eVisa application with the new passport number.


That shouldn't be an issue coz you have old passport number in your record.. both numbers belongs to you. Take the latest one while filing visa.


> 2. I am the primary applicant and my wife is migrating as a dependent. She has been in Philippines from Sep-2007 to Oct-2011 for her medicine studies and post this she has been in India. Do we need to get her PCC done from Phillippines as well since she is not a primary applicant.


Yes required since it is greater than 12 months


> 3. When I am making the Visa payment do I need to pay together in one go for both me and my wife's visa fees (3520 + 1760= AUD 5280) or should I pay it in 2 installments- 1st installment of AUD 3520 for base applicant visa fees and then 2nd installment for additional applicant visa fees of AUD 1760 upon intimation before the Visa Grant. My wife meets the english language requirement.
> 
> Please advise!!


Payment must be done in one go.


----------



## naur33n

anthoney said:


> Congratulations naur33n  Get your PCC and meds done asap for a speedy grant.. All the best


Yes i am on it !! Lets see when i can get an appointment for meds. best of luck to you as well for a quick grant


----------



## irfan566

My med status has just changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

What does it mean?? Should I wait for the CO for its explanation?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

irfan566 said:


> My med status has just changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> What does it mean?? Should I wait for the CO for its explanation?


Yes mate.. You need to wait for CO allocation and let him decide whether everything is clear or needs further investigation..

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## irfan566

Many thanks Surjeet!! All the best for your grant!!


----------



## Sai2Aus

In the eve my immi account showed no health examinations required for me, spouse and son. For my daughter it was not submitted. So organise health link was there for her alone.

Now when i checked it shows for all of us.
The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

When I checked in emedical, for my daughter it says it is not yet been submitted to DIBP and status shows incomplete.. 

For 3 of us it says submitted on 19th Jan.

Should i worry about this or is this a system glitch?


----------



## irfan566

I think its a system glitch for you as well!


----------



## Sai2Aus

irfan566 said:


> I think its a system glitch for you as well!


Was your status before no health examinations required ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## jpspringall

They are doing some maintenance: System maintenance and technical issues

so that's probably it.

James


----------



## nupur

*please add me*

nupur. visa logged 09/11/2013 co allocated 16/01/2014







0z_dream said:


> Added rebecca-j-green
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> _04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/11/13----------naur33n----------
> _05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 21/11/13----------rebecca-j-green---------
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> _
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 16/12/13----------bobinv-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


[/QUOTE]


----------



## nupur

*please add me(nupur)*

nupur. visa logged 09/11/2013 co allocated 16/01/2014







0z_dream said:


> Added rebecca-j-green
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------
> _04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 04/11/13----------naur33n----------
> _05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 21/11/13----------rebecca-j-green---------
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> _
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 16/12/13----------bobinv-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sai2Aus

jpspringall said:


> They are doing some maintenance: System maintenance and technical issues
> 
> so that's probably it.
> 
> James


Thanks James.. hope this is just a system glitch..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sunlight11

nupur said:


> nupur. visa logged 09/11/2013 co allocated 16/01/2014


Hi, who is your CO ? Which Team is he from ?


----------



## jpspringall

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks James.. hope this is just a system glitch..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Yep, mine has gone back to: No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

J


----------



## irfan566

Sai2Aus said:


> Was your status before no health examinations required ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


 Yes Man!! This is the first time that I have got this status glitch.. I hope I am doing good!


----------



## lonelyplaneteer

*Lost!*



kaurivneet said:


> @seniors:: after uploading docs in immiaccount.. The status is still shown as required.. Is that normal?? When does it change to received status??


I got the invitation and intend to lodge visa.

But as a newbie i am bit lost here. Where do I start?

1. In SkillSelect, there is ApplyVisa button. Should I use this?

2. What is ImmiAccount?

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## irfan566

Mine has also gone back to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

So yes a system glitch!!


----------



## irfan566

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jre05

irfan566 said:


> Thanks everyone!


I cannot say that as this morning, I had "Complete Medicals Link" up until now, and even now, it shows the same. 

I do not think it is a system glitch, in which case, I should have also got mine changed? :fencing:


----------



## Sai2Aus

irfan566 said:


> Mine has also gone back to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> So yes a system glitch!!


Yes.. For all of us it has changed to No health examinations are required..


----------



## whatdoumean

kaurivneet said:


> @seniors:: after uploading docs in immiaccount.. The status is still shown as required.. Is that normal?? When does it change to received status??


It's normal...after a while it will changed to received this however does not mean that a CO has been allocated...


----------



## jre05

lonelyplaneteer said:


> I got the invitation and intend to lodge visa.
> 
> But as a newbie i am bit lost here. Where do I start?
> 
> 1. In SkillSelect, there is ApplyVisa button. Should I use this?
> 
> 2. What is ImmiAccount?
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.


Oh man, you waiting to apply? lol HURRY UP!!!!!!!

1. Yes, you should click that button. 

2. Once click that Apply Visa button, you will get an option to create an user name and password (That is called immi account website. Please BOOKMARK that page so that you do not lose it. Also, there is an option to keep your email ID as user name (Just use it so that you do not forget the username anytime). Then a password. 

Once you do these, there will be a login button at right hand side, please use that to login using your login credentials you just created. And you are there further 

There is some 17 pages you need to fill, same like EOI pages. Simple! Once you do that, you can submit. Remember, you can login, fill, save and logout anytime. But if you submit it, you cannot again edit. So check at least 5 times 1 to 17 pages before you submit finally after 17th page. 

Then I think you should pay using credit card. Then you get options to upload all documents. Once you pay the fee, it will immediately send an email with receipt to your email ID.

All the best :yo:


----------



## jre05

Sai2Aus said:


> Yes.. For all of us it has changed to No health examinations are required..


Uhmm Where it shows :0 For me it has the Complete Medical Link still ound: Could you tell me in that link place only it shows to you all?


----------



## peanut48

jre05 said:


> Uhmm Where it shows :0 For me it has the Complete Medical Link still ound: Could you tell me in that link place only it shows to you all?


Why will it show *"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."* when you never took any health examinations???

Come on JR, please think before you jump!


----------



## jre05

peanut48 said:


> Why will it show *"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."* when you never took any health examinations???
> 
> Come on JR, please think before you jump!


I know that didn't made much sense, agree, but all were saying it is system glitch Peanut  

I thought it is for all (Software system wise) irrespective of one did medicals or not :confused2: My badddd ound: 

Thank you, anyway I do not worry at all as I have seen people saying system glitch many a times happening in the system since long time now. 

anda:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hope to see few CO allocations tomorrow.


----------



## lonelyplaneteer

jre05 said:


> Oh man, you waiting to apply? lol HURRY UP!!!!!!!
> 
> 1. Yes, you should click that button.
> 
> 2. Once click that Apply Visa button, you will get an option to create an user name and password (That is called immi account website. Please BOOKMARK that page so that you do not lose it. Also, there is an option to keep your email ID as user name (Just use it so that you do not forget the username anytime). Then a password.
> 
> Once you do these, there will be a login button at right hand side, please use that to login using your login credentials you just created. And you are there further
> 
> There is some 17 pages you need to fill, same like EOI pages. Simple! Once you do that, you can submit. Remember, you can login, fill, save and logout anytime. But if you submit it, you cannot again edit. So check at least 5 times 1 to 17 pages before you submit finally after 17th page.
> 
> Then I think you should pay using credit card. Then you get options to upload all documents. Once you pay the fee, it will immediately send an email with receipt to your email ID.
> 
> All the best :yo:


thanks a ton.


----------



## Sai2Aus

jre05 said:


> Uhmm Where it shows :0 For me it has the Complete Medical Link still ound: Could you tell me in that link place only it shows to you all?


Jre,
After you had finished your medical test and the hospital also had uploaded the results if its auto cleared in the place where you see organise health examinations this message no health examinations is required would be seen..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hope to see few CO allocations tomorrow.


I would like to see many grants  

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

Sai2Aus said:


> I would like to see many grants
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Best of luck to all.. !!


----------



## jre05

Sai2Aus said:


> Jre,
> After you had finished your medical test and the hospital also had uploaded the results if its auto cleared in the place where you see organise health examinations this message no health examinations is required would be seen..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Cool, yes I need to do Medicals :boom:

anda:


----------



## Arunvas

Som said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is indeed a very informative forum. Okay so now my question. I have applied for ACS in the first week of Dec and waiting for the results. IELTS given results will be next week. Now give that I am applying for 2613,
> 1. Is it wise to apply now for the EOI or wait till july when the quota is refreshed?
> 
> 2. If I apply for EOI now and the ceiling is reached, will I get an invite? Can I use the same invitation in July when the occupation count is refreshed?
> 
> 3. If I do not get an invite after applying for EOI (Due to quota full) will my EOI application be considered in July or should I apply afresh?
> 
> A Lil lost since 2613 is fast filling up. Please advice...


Any answers for the above questions? Esp. "If I do not get an invite after applying for EOI (Due to quota full) will my EOI application be considered in July or should I apply afresh?"


----------



## jaideepf1407

jre05 said:


> Oh man, you waiting to apply? lol HURRY UP!!!!!!! 1. Yes, you should click that button. 2. Once click that Apply Visa button, you will get an option to create an user name and password (That is called immi account website. Please BOOKMARK that page so that you do not lose it. Also, there is an option to keep your email ID as user name (Just use it so that you do not forget the username anytime). Then a password. Once you do these, there will be a login button at right hand side, please use that to login using your login credentials you just created. And you are there further  There is some 17 pages you need to fill, same like EOI pages. Simple! Once you do that, you can submit. Remember, you can login, fill, save and logout anytime. But if you submit it, you cannot again edit. So check at least 5 times 1 to 17 pages before you submit finally after 17th page. Then I think you should pay using credit card. Then you get options to upload all documents. Once you pay the fee, it will immediately send an email with receipt to your email ID. All the best :yo:


Hi jre05,I'm new on the Forum,have managed to get a lot of info from the pages.Need a bit of advice.
I've managed to get min 7 in my IELTS and have got a positive assessment for my Job Code 231212.
Am not sure wether to file my EOI now ,as I will be away from home for 3 months And with limited acess to Internet and 
Banking.
The pages 1-17 you mentioned ,what information do we have to fill in and can the document upload mentioned above be done in say 3 months.


----------



## nupur

Sunlight11 said:


> Hi, who is your CO ? Which Team is he from ?


my co is SB and he is from Adelaide team 2


----------



## nupur

*info*



Sunlight11 said:


> Hi, who is your CO ? Which Team is he from ?


my co is SB and he is from Adelaide team 2,visao logged is 190


----------



## batels

*Can you please add me to the list?*



0z_dream said:


> no from banglore
> ok thanks i ll search for it


I wrote my details is the big excel but maybe it got lost..

189 Lodged 07-08 | CO assigned 01-10 | Meds+docs sent 14-10


----------



## misguided

battulas78 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Were you able to sort out notarization ??
> 
> Santhosh


Mate , 
Didn't submit the form 16s . Will wait and see if CO wants them to be submitted.


----------



## misguided

Arunvas said:


> Esp. "If I do not get an invite after applying for EOI (Due to quota full) will my EOI application be considered in July or should I apply afresh?"


Your EOI remains in the system for 2 years. So basically it is up for consideration for invite for 2 years.


----------



## Arunvas

thanks Misguided!


----------



## prasanth_aus

*Hi*

Any grants or Co allocation today?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 2013

prasanth_aus said:


> Any grants or Co allocation today?:fingerscrossed:


No change in my application 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

2013 said:


> No change in my application
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi 2013,

Have you submitted the requested docs? have those docs changed to received? 

What is your medical status in immiaccount?


----------



## nupur

*CO asked a query*

Dear Seniors !!

My CO has raised a query on form 80.He has asked us to provide detailed address of all the countries which we had visited in the last 10 years.Now unfortunately i dont rememeber the addresses at al:hurt:l.I have visited 3 times thailand and once malaysia and mauritius....what should i do if i dont remember the address,please advice and help!!!


----------



## Sai2Aus

nupur said:


> Dear Seniors !!
> 
> My CO has raised a query on form 80.He has asked us to provide detailed address of all the countries which we had visited in the last 10 years.Now unfortunately i dont rememeber the addresses at al:hurt:l.I have visited 3 times thailand and once malaysia and mauritius....what should i do if i dont remember the address,please advice and help!!!


Hi nupur,

You can check out the pics you clicked when you visited those places. If you had taken pics in the places you stayed it would help you.If you had stayed in some Hotel,google and get the addresses.. 

Or if you have any friends there get their address and give it..


----------



## nupur

*I don't hVe pics of the hotel stayed In*

I dont have the pics of the hotel stayed in with the name of the hotel in the backdrop.nor I remember the names .is it really important for the co this piece of info or can I tell me that I don't remember ?or if i do remember the name of the hotel from my 1st visit should I reuse it?does the co have means to verify this


----------



## 2013

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi 2013,
> 
> Have you submitted the requested docs? have those docs changed to received?
> 
> What is your medical status in immiaccount?


Yes, all docs were submitted on 17th Jan. Medical is recieved. 

Recently sent docs are still in required status.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## DesiTadka

Trying to call DIBP but it keeps ringing and no answer...

Has anyone tried reaching them today?


----------



## prasanth_aus

DesiTadka said:


> Trying to call DIBP but it keeps ringing and no answer...
> 
> Has anyone tried reaching them today?


I never tried to call them.. We are of almost closer timeline.. I applied on 5th November.. No news..:flame:


----------



## vinayapte11

*Sailing in the same boat..*



prasanth_aus said:


> I never tried to call them.. We are of almost closer timeline.. I applied on 5th November.. No news..:flame:


Bro...we are sailing in the same boat. I applied on 8th Nov. CO alllcation on 6th Dec...asked for additional docs...provided but not communication since then....
You may get your grant directly. You never know this could be the golden week for us.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## prasanth_aus

vinayapte11 said:


> Bro...we are sailing in the same boat. I applied on 8th Nov. CO alllcation on 6th Dec...asked for additional docs...provided but not communication since then....
> You may get your grant directly. You never know this could be the golden week for us.:fingerscrossed:


Hi Vinay..
Hope your words comes true.. Loosing patience Bro.. Couldn't express the feeling...:thumb:


----------



## vinayapte11

*I understand*



prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Vinay..
> Hope your words comes true.. Loosing patience Bro.. Couldn't express the feeling...:thumb:


I understand mate....
same here....the sad part is we dont even come to know what is the status.
See even if I get after 10 days i dont mind as long as I know what is happeneing.
This indefinite wait is just killing.

It may happen at this moment or even 10 days...so no definite time period.


----------



## prasanth_aus

vinayapte11 said:


> I understand mate....
> same here....the sad part is we dont even come to know what is the status.
> See even if I get after 10 days i dont mind as long as I know what is happeneing.
> This indefinite wait is just killing.
> 
> It may happen at this moment or even 10 days...so no definite time period.


Your Co is supposed to be very quick.. Team Brisbane.. I read in some forum.. You may get the grant today buddy.. Lets pray for each other.. Even though the whole process from IELTS to lodgment took almost 8 months.. still I feeling like I had started last month.. But.. after lodgment its really makes us impatient.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Medical query..*



vivek_s said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am new to this forum, i am eligible for 190 visa for ACT for the ANZSCO code 263213. I have a query regarding medical issues.
> 
> I had an accident 5 years back in which i had a fractured leg. I was operated for the same and rod was inserted in my leg.
> 
> Will i have to mention it in medical ?
> Will it create any problems in my visa grant?
> 
> Seniors Please suggest..
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Vivek



Vivek,
To the best of my knowledge it wont have any implications as it does not amount to any serious disease or inability. I dont think you would even be taking any medication for the same.
If you go to immigration Australia website they have categorized in medicals what all may impact the VISA...It generally contains
1) Contagious diseases - as it may affect australia society,
2) Disease which have heavy expenses or which may put pressure on Australian medical system
there are a few other clauses...but u wont fall under any category according to me.
Your medicals seem to be ok.
For more info go to Australia Immigration website...they have given all the details.

Vinay


----------



## 0z_dream

Hey dont worry bro,, u r grant is on the way, i think uyou have said before taht you might try to call them today, right. Did you call them, see there are case where co might be sleeping  , so just ring him up to know your status.



prasanth_aus said:


> Your Co is supposed to be very quick.. Team Brisbane.. I read in some forum.. You may get the grant today buddy.. Lets pray for each other.. Even though the whole process from IELTS to lodgment took almost 8 months.. still I feeling like I had started last month.. But.. after lodgment its really makes us impatient.


----------



## vivek_s

vinayapte11 said:


> Vivek,
> To the best of my knowledge it wont have any implications as it does not amount to any serious disease or inability. I dont think you would even be taking any medication for the same.
> If you go to immigration Australia website they have categorized in medicals what all may impact the VISA...It generally contains
> 1) Contagious diseases - as it may affect australia society,
> 2) Disease which have heavy expenses or which may put pressure on Australian medical system
> there are a few other clauses...but u wont fall under any category according to me.
> Your medicals seem to be ok.
> For more info go to Australia Immigration website...they have given all the details.
> 
> Vinay



Thank you very much Vinay. No i am not taking any medications.


----------



## vinayapte11

*very true!!!*



prasanth_aus said:


> Your Co is supposed to be very quick.. Team Brisbane.. I read in some forum.. You may get the grant today buddy.. Lets pray for each other.. Even though the whole process from IELTS to lodgment took almost 8 months.. still I feeling like I had started last month.. But.. after lodgment its really makes us impatient.


 agree with u absolutely....
lets hope for the best.....


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hey hi...*



0z_dream said:


> Hey dont worry bro,, u r grant is on the way, i think uyou have said before taht you might try to call them today, right. Did you call them, see there are case where co might be sleeping  , so just ring him up to know your status.


Hey hi oz dream,
How are you? You wake up so early? it must be 5.30 your place na.

Well I thought I will wait for this week..
My gut feeling is I should hear something by this weekend.
So waiting.
Planning to call next monday.


----------



## 0z_dream

Hey dont worry bro,, u r grant is on the way, i think uyou have said before taht you might try to call them today, right. Did you call them, see there are case where co might be sleeping , so just ring him up to know your status.


vinayapte11 said:


> I understand mate....
> same here....the sad part is we dont even come to know what is the status.
> See even if I get after 10 days i dont mind as long as I know what is happeneing.
> This indefinite wait is just killing.
> 
> It may happen at this moment or even 10 days...so no definite time period.


----------



## 0z_dream

Im fine here  Another week with hope . Now here 7.20 am  
Hope you will get this week


vinayapte11 said:


> Hey hi oz dream,
> How are you? You wake up so early? it must be 5.30 your place na.
> 
> Well I thought I will wait for this week..
> My gut feeling is I should hear something by this weekend.
> So waiting.
> Planning to call next monday.


----------



## Panko

Who cares about the CO allocation or grants today? Chelsea have defeated Manchester United and that's enough for a day.


----------



## Panko

vinayapte11 said:


> Well I thought I will wait for this week..
> My gut feeling is I should hear something by this weekend.


 Don't leave everything to 'gut feeling' buddy. Otherwise we feel gutted.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thats good.*



vivek_s said:


> Thank you very much Vinay. No i am not taking any medications.


Well then thats good news mate.

Just confirm it once on the Immigration Australia website as what I said is to the best of my knowledge and I suggest you refer the website before taking the decision.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## aryal

Panko said:


> Who cares about the CO allocation or grants today? Chelsea have defeated Manchester United and that's enough for a day.


Well said..


----------



## peanut48

For those trying to call DIBP today, an update from them on Facebook & Twitter:

If you are trying to contact the department in Australia, please be aware we are currently experiencing technical difficulties with our phone services. We're currently working fast to resolve this issue. Please be patient and we apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## askchennai

nupur said:


> Dear Seniors !!
> 
> My CO has raised a query on form 80.He has asked us to provide detailed address of all the countries which we had visited in the last 10 years.Now unfortunately i dont rememeber the addresses at al:hurt:l.I have visited 3 times thailand and once malaysia and mauritius....what should i do if i dont remember the address,please advice and help!!!


If we visited any "High risk Countries" even for 1 day, CO will be more interested to see where we stayed. If we can prove that the trip is for business/tour then that will be fine. Anyways, the honest answer will convince them. It is obvious that one can't remember where they stayed 5 years before. But CO might expect us to remember if that is a recent travel. Otherwise they have rights to initiate the security check.


----------



## DesiTadka

No wonder I couldn't reach them.... Thanks buddy... I guess will try again tomorrow.



peanut48 said:


> For those trying to call DIBP today, an update from them on Facebook & Twitter:
> 
> If you are trying to contact the department in Australia, please be aware we are currently experiencing technical difficulties with our phone services. We're currently working fast to resolve this issue. Please be patient and we apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## aryal

I can't figure out what is the difference between document status "Required" and "Requested". I was asked to provide "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of - Marriage Certificate" and its status was "Requested". I attached 4 supportive documents then four lines of document type "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of - Marriage Certificate" were added all with status "Required". I initially thought this might be bug in the portal but its been 9 days I have attached those documents, still in "Required" status.. Any suggestion?


----------



## Luqman

aryal said:


> I can't figure out what is the difference between document status "Required" and "Requested". I was asked to provide "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of - Marriage Certificate" and its status was "Requested". I attached 4 supportive documents then four lines of document type "Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of - Marriage Certificate" were added all with status "Required". I initially thought this might be bug in the portal but its been 9 days I have attached those documents, still in "Required" status.. Any suggestion?


My additional docs like health, form80 and PCC are also in "requested" state for over a month now . I submitted those on Nov 28, 2013. not sure when it will disappear.


----------



## aryal

Luqman said:


> My additional docs like health, form80 and PCC are also in "requested" state for over a month now . I submitted those on Nov 28, 2013. not sure when it will disappear.


Have you ever noticed when you attach new document additional line of same doc type is created with status "Required" ?


----------



## sidswami

ashokseenu said:


> Hi Santosh,
> 
> For half a day I was wondering where our previous posts went and why I am subscribed to a new post. I am relatively new to Expat forum and didn't know posts get merged.


Same here. Was totally confused!!


----------



## 2013

Its seems like dry day today.. 

:juggle::juggle::boxing:


----------



## nupur

askchennai said:


> If we visited any "High risk Countries" even for 1 day, CO will be more interested to see where we stayed. If we can prove that the trip is for business/tour then that will be fine. Anyways, the honest answer will convince them. It is obvious that one can't remember where they stayed 5 years before. But CO might expect us to remember if that is a recent travel. Otherwise they have rights to initiate the security check.


after lot of efforts and pondering,and thanks to google,i have managed to get all the hotel names along with its address..hopefully this info will satisfy the CO


----------



## 0z_dream

today is monday???.. y i feel like sunday..m i sleeping


----------



## Luqman

aryal said:


> Have you ever noticed when you attach new document additional line of same doc type is created with status "Required" ?


Nope. its status has not changed . we didn't upload document but replied to CO's email. My wife's English language proof was uploaded on Oct 8, 2013 but it never showed up there ( no status either), CO requested it on email along with medical and character. Status is requested from the day of CO's email. All docs were sent by email to her after that.


----------



## bliss

0z_dream said:


> today is monday???.. y i feel like sunday..m i sleeping


Ya no action, seems all CO's hv a Monday full day meeting  , lets hope we see some action in another few hrs or may be tomorrow then.


----------



## 2013

bliss said:


> Ya no action, seems all CO's hv a Monday full day meeting  , lets hope we see some action in another few hrs or may be tomorrow then.


It'll be 5 PM thr in sometime.. 

May be tomorrow..


----------



## anhalim

How many of you guys remember the famous dialogue from 1996 movie "Independence Day"?
"Today we celebrate our Independence Day!"
Well, here goes expat version of it...
"Today we celebrate our Black Monday!"


----------



## askchennai

SNARYANAN - Are you still active on this forum? If I am correct you applied on 30 Oct and still waiting for the grant?


----------



## askchennai

I am trying decode how COs' are working and some people are getting a quick grant. This is my version so you can add or interpret based on your views.

1. All CO have set of guidelines and SLA so we should not come to the conclusion that it depends on each CO.
2. First they will look at your eligibility (education, age, experience etc) and how you claimed points. Mostly it will be done in a quick way and we will get a query incase if someone wrongly calculated the points.
3. Now come to the main part, medical and PCC. Which are the main factors for them.
4. If you haven’t done medical then they will ask for medical with generated HAP id.
5. Next come to Form 80, if you haven’t uploaded it they will ask to determine any travel you have done. We have to keep in mind all country immigration team and airlines have software on which they can find out all our passport details including pervious passport and travel details.
6. Based on form 80 details they will ask for PCC.
7. Depends on your case they may ask extra documents if required.
8. Now everyone wonders how some guys getting grant in a quick manner. Based on my research, if you don’t have any medical issues (no need to refer), you haven’t traveled any countries before or travelled only to low risk countries and having less experience or worked in a "Listed company" on which they don’t need to verify your work experience. Listed company could be based on their experience in the past or companies which are using 457 visa etc. 
9. Also, by default they are initiating security check if the applicant is from some countries. So case for them will be delayed.


----------



## Santhosh.15

askchennai said:


> I am trying decode how COs' are working and some people are getting a quick grant. This is my version so you can add or interpret based on your views.
> 
> 1. All CO have set of guidelines and SLA so we should not come to the conclusion that it depends on each CO.
> 2. First they will look at your eligibility (education, age, experience etc) and how you claimed points. Mostly it will be done in a quick way and we will get a query incase if someone wrongly calculated the points.
> 3. Now come to the main part, medical and PCC. Which are the main factors for them.
> 4. If you haven’t done medical then they will ask for medical with generated HAP id.
> 5. Next come to Form 80, if you haven’t uploaded it they will ask to determine any travel you have done. We have to keep in mind all country immigration team and airlines have software on which they can find out all our passport details including pervious passport and travel details.
> 6. Based on form 80 details they will ask for PCC.
> 7. Depends on your case they may ask extra documents if required.
> 8. Now everyone wonders how some guys getting grant in a quick manner. Based on my research, if you don’t have any medical issues (no need to refer), you haven’t traveled any countries before or travelled only to low risk countries and having less experience or worked in a "Listed company" on which they don’t need to verify your work experience. Listed company could be based on their experience in the past or companies which are using 457 visa etc.
> 9. Also, by default they are initiating security check if the applicant is from some countries. So case for them will be delayed.


Appreciate your efforts and more importantly your time buddy.


----------



## anthoney

askchennai said:


> I am trying decode how COs' are working and some people are getting a quick grant. This is my version so you can add or interpret based on your views.
> 
> 1. All CO have set of guidelines and SLA so we should not come to the conclusion that it depends on each CO.
> 2. First they will look at your eligibility (education, age, experience etc) and how you claimed points. Mostly it will be done in a quick way and we will get a query incase if someone wrongly calculated the points.
> 3. Now come to the main part, medical and PCC. Which are the main factors for them.
> 4. If you haven’t done medical then they will ask for medical with generated HAP id.
> 5. Next come to Form 80, if you haven’t uploaded it they will ask to determine any travel you have done. We have to keep in mind all country immigration team and airlines have software on which they can find out all our passport details including pervious passport and travel details.
> 6. Based on form 80 details they will ask for PCC.
> 7. Depends on your case they may ask extra documents if required.
> 8. Now everyone wonders how some guys getting grant in a quick manner. Based on my research, if you don’t have any medical issues (no need to refer), you haven’t traveled any countries before or travelled only to low risk countries and having less experience or worked in a "Listed company" on which they don’t need to verify your work experience. Listed company could be based on their experience in the past or companies which are using 457 visa etc.
> 9. Also, by default they are initiating security check if the applicant is from some countries. So case for them will be delayed.


Wonderful post buddy  appreciate your analysis n efforts ....


----------



## expat2aus

askchennai said:


> I am trying decode how COs' are working and some people are getting a quick grant. This is my version so you can add or interpret based on your views.
> 
> 1. All CO have set of guidelines and SLA so we should not come to the conclusion that it depends on each CO.
> 2. First they will look at your eligibility (education, age, experience etc) and how you claimed points. Mostly it will be done in a quick way and we will get a query incase if someone wrongly calculated the points.
> 3. Now come to the main part, medical and PCC. Which are the main factors for them.
> 4. If you haven’t done medical then they will ask for medical with generated HAP id.
> 5. Next come to Form 80, if you haven’t uploaded it they will ask to determine any travel you have done. We have to keep in mind all country immigration team and airlines have software on which they can find out all our passport details including pervious passport and travel details.
> 6. Based on form 80 details they will ask for PCC.
> 7. Depends on your case they may ask extra documents if required.
> 8. Now everyone wonders how some guys getting grant in a quick manner. Based on my research, if you don’t have any medical issues (no need to refer), you haven’t traveled any countries before or travelled only to low risk countries and having less experience or worked in a "Listed company" on which they don’t need to verify your work experience. Listed company could be based on their experience in the past or companies which are using 457 visa etc.
> 9. Also, by default they are initiating security check if the applicant is from some countries. So case for them will be delayed.


Hi askchennai,

I appreciate your research on this. I just analyzed my case with your reasons or findings.

1. I never traveled our-side of my country India. :-(
2. All my (previous & current) companies are "Listed Companies"(one of them is closely working with Australian government for some insurance related s/w project)
3. My medicals status is changed to "No further.. Blah blah.." within one week for all applicants after I submitted my medicals.

So I am not able to guess what is happening.

There can be other reasons like 

1. Mode of application eVISA or Paper.

2. Direct application/ Applying through an agent.

3. COs on long leave( I don't know what happens when COs goes on long leave. Whether someone else will be working on the applications or only he/she will have to grant since it was assigned to him/her). When I try to call my CO, I am getting a voice message for the past two weeks, stating "Welcome to...... We X and Y are working on part time. Please leave you TRN number etc here. We will contact the authorized person mentioned in your VISA application as early as possible. Thank you".


And apart from all of these, I strongly believe that there is an 'X' factor involved in this. We can call it with whatever terminology we want like fate, luck, time etc.,

But I hope, all of us will taste the sweet of GRANT very soon.


----------



## Black_Rose

askchennai said:


> I am trying decode how COs' are working and some people are getting a quick grant. This is my version so you can add or interpret based on your views.
> 
> 1. All CO have set of guidelines and SLA so we should not come to the conclusion that it depends on each CO.
> 2. First they will look at your eligibility (education, age, experience etc) and how you claimed points. Mostly it will be done in a quick way and we will get a query incase if someone wrongly calculated the points.
> 3. Now come to the main part, medical and PCC. Which are the main factors for them.
> 4. If you haven’t done medical then they will ask for medical with generated HAP id.
> 5. Next come to Form 80, if you haven’t uploaded it they will ask to determine any travel you have done. We have to keep in mind all country immigration team and airlines have software on which they can find out all our passport details including pervious passport and travel details.
> 6. Based on form 80 details they will ask for PCC.
> 7. Depends on your case they may ask extra documents if required.
> 8. Now everyone wonders how some guys getting grant in a quick manner. Based on my research, if you don’t have any medical issues (no need to refer), you haven’t traveled any countries before or travelled only to low risk countries and having less experience or worked in a "Listed company" on which they don’t need to verify your work experience. Listed company could be based on their experience in the past or companies which are using 457 visa etc.
> 9. Also, by default they are initiating security check if the applicant is from some countries. So case for them will be delayed.


Thanks for sharing the very informative thought.:second:


----------



## 0z_dream

Update naur33n, rahulreshu, added nupur
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------
_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_
09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------
_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 

30/11/13----------anthoney--------
_
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## snarayan

DesiTadka said:


> Actually he was asked for various documents in two rounds...the first time around, it took 2 weeks to ask, 2 weeks to review what was provided and then she asked for more documents and gave grant in 2 days after that....
> 
> Good Luck buddy....





askchennai said:


> SNARYANAN - Are you still active on this forum? If I am correct you applied on 30 Oct and still waiting for the grant?


Hello askchennai,

I am still active and awaiting my grant.

I haven't even heard from my case officer yet. I only know that I have a co and I came to know that by calling dibp.

All the best to you too.,.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Need your opinion*

Dear all,
I need your opinion on one thing.
On the mail forwarded by my agent which he received from CO.
I have a number written by him below his name which seems to be his mobile.
Not sure though.
I wanted to ask if it would be right to call him on that number to know the status of my application?

Woud he get annoyed? and I shud try DIBP number?

Please adivce.
Thanks in advance.

Vinay


----------



## Som

misguided said:


> Your EOI remains in the system for 2 years. So basically it is up for consideration for invite for 2 years.


Thanks for the clarification.....waiting for the ACS assessment and IELTS scores now. Hopefully all would be out by month end!


----------



## anhalim

Question to guys from India/Pakistan/Bangladesh.
Itna sannata kun hai bhai? 

Question to the rest of the world.
Why so serious?


----------



## DEVESH_27

Thanks to all in this forum, you all have helped me in every steps.
Toady I have been granted direct Visa..... will post my entire journey latter !!


----------



## Sai2Aus

DEVESH_27 said:


> Thanks to all in this forum, you all have helped me in every steps.
> Toady I have been granted direct Visa..... will post my entire journey latter !!


Congratulations Devesh.. lane:


----------



## Panko

@Vinay Couldn't you ask the agent to email your CO for updates? In my opinion, if he has shared his number, then he won't have any problem with people calling for the updates. But is direct call by you allowed in your agent agreement?


----------



## 0z_dream

Added DEVESH_27
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
_01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## aryal

Hi, we used to have a google spreadsheet for all timelines tracking. Does that sheet still work?

I had bookmarked a link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE#gid=0

somehow, now a days it says "The app is currently unreachable".


----------



## Luqman

DEVESH_27 said:


> Thanks to all in this forum, you all have helped me in every steps.
> Toady I have been granted direct Visa..... will post my entire journey latter !!


Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!:cheer2:


----------



## Black_Rose

DEVESH_27 said:


> Thanks to all in this forum, you all have helped me in every steps.
> Toady I have been granted direct Visa..... will post my entire journey latter !!


wowow those who gets a direct grant are the boss with no doubt. 

<CONGRATULATION>

If you don't mind sharing what documents you uploaded in first place? could you please give us a checklist for all those documents. surely, I would help others. :eyebrows:


----------



## Panko

DEVESH_27 said:


> Thanks to all in this forum, you all have helped me in every steps.
> Toady I have been granted direct Visa..... will post my entire journey latter !!


Congrats Devesh. That's great news.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

DEVESH_27 said:


> Thanks to all in this forum, you all have helped me in every steps.
> Toady I have been granted direct Visa..... will post my entire journey latter !!


Congrats friend!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## SandMine

0z_dream said:


> Added DEVESH_27
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> _
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> _01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


Please add me as well
29/11/2013 Visa 190---- SandMine----------


----------



## 0z_dream

Added SandMine
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
_01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## sigamani

DEVESH_27 said:


> Thanks to all in this forum, you all have helped me in every steps.
> Toady I have been granted direct Visa..... will post my entire journey latter !!


Congrats!


----------



## 0z_dream

sigamani said:


> Congrats!


Hi, any news from ur co??


----------



## Probasi

Grant Grant Grant 
Yippee ki yay

Thanks mates for all your help and support. Keep rocking. See you all in Aus.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Probasi said:


> Grant Grant Grant
> Yippee ki yay
> 
> Thanks mates for all your help and support. Keep rocking. See you all in Aus.


Congrats and Good luck on your new Journey


----------



## Black_Rose

Probasi said:


> Grant Grant Grant
> Yippee ki yay
> 
> Thanks mates for all your help and support. Keep rocking. See you all in Aus.


congrats :flame::flame::lock1:reggers:


----------



## sigamani

0z_dream said:


> Hi, any news from ur co??


No


----------



## Luqman

Still nothing.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* DEVESH_27​*


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* Probasi​*


----------



## Black_Rose

Luqman said:


> Still nothing.


why your timeline looks so scary specially the part '' /SA&EOI apply 27/11/12 and ACk on 11/09/13/ '' :hurt:


----------



## expat2aus

DEVESH_27 said:


> Thanks to all in this forum, you all have helped me in every steps.
> Toady I have been granted direct Visa..... will post my entire journey latter !!


Congrats DEVESH_27!!!


----------



## expat2aus

Probasi said:


> Grant Grant Grant
> Yippee ki yay
> 
> Thanks mates for all your help and support. Keep rocking. See you all in Aus.


Congrats Probasi!!!


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Hi guys

I have come to perth about 3 months back. I am taking home on rent next month.

please send me PM if anyone is looking for accommodation. Writing this as this way some will get relaxed of their accommodation issue and I will be little relaxed by sharing rent. I have 3 room house and can share one room.

PLease PM me so that we can take it forward from there

Regards
Puneet


----------



## Panko

Probasi said:


> Grant Grant Grant
> Yippee ki yay
> 
> Thanks mates for all your help and support. Keep rocking. See you all in Aus.


Congrats friend.


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

Probasi said:


> Grant Grant Grant
> Yippee ki yay
> 
> Thanks mates for all your help and support. Keep rocking. See you all in Aus.


congrats man... :thumb:


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

This monday is not as cheerful as last one..only 2... 
hope to see more grants tomorrow and CO work in full swing.. Amen:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hearty congratulations!!*



Probasi said:


> Grant Grant Grant
> Yippee ki yay
> 
> Thanks mates for all your help and support. Keep rocking. See you all in Aus.


Hearty congratulations Probasi..

arty:


----------



## vinayapte11

*thanks panko*



Panko said:


> @Vinay Couldn't you ask the agent to email your CO for updates? In my opinion, if he has shared his number, then he won't have any problem with people calling for the updates. But is direct call by you allowed in your agent agreement?


Panko thanks for the reply. Infact I am in two minds. I have a few friends here who are telling me to call my CO which even I feel. But then on the other side im getting a feeling that I shall wait for this weekend.
Earlier I had targeted next monday to call the CO. 
As far as agent is concerned I will talk to him and may be inform him.
Lets see.


----------



## pakiapplicant123

vinayapte11 said:


> Panko thanks for the reply. Infact I am in two minds. I have a few friends here who are telling me to call my CO which even I feel. But then on the other side im getting a feeling that I shall wait for this weekend.
> Earlier I had targeted next monday to call the CO.
> As far as agent is concerned I will talk to him and may be inform him.
> Lets see.


you should call. no harm.


----------



## vinayapte11

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> This monday is not as cheerful as last one..only 2...
> hope to see more grants tomorrow and CO work in full swing.. Amen:fingerscrossed:


True man. Infact one guy who had lodged with me and who had been allocated CO 2 days before me has got grant today. So hoping that my grant comes this week.


----------



## vinayapte11

*thanks usman*



usman1984 said:


> you should call. no harm.


Thanks usman. Had you called by any chance? Hows your application moving?
You see any changes in the immi account.

My account is dead as a dodo. No movement since the day I lodged except for the medicals not required message. :scared::hurt:


----------



## sgn1982

Dear all, 

I would like to know how can i make multiple pdf to an single pdf file.

I have tried an online website pdfmerge.com! Is that an good option to merge??

Please suggest me

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## vinayapte11

*Pdf*



sgn1982 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to know how can i make multiple pdf to an single pdf file.
> 
> I have tried an online website pdfmerge.com! Is that an good option to merge??
> 
> Please suggest me
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


Can you re scan it?? in scanning there is a job build option wherein u can scan multiple pages and make one file out of it...
If possible do that.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

sgn1982 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to know how can i make multiple pdf to an single pdf file.
> 
> I have tried an online website pdfmerge.com! Is that an good option to merge??
> 
> Please suggest me
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


Hi sgn1982, 

I think uploading our important documents (Especially Form 80) to online sites to make them merge may be dangerous. My advise is to use pdf splitter and merger software to do the task.


----------



## sgn1982

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi sgn1982,
> 
> I think uploading our important documents (Especially Form 80) to online sites to make them merge may be dangerous. My advise is to use pdf splitter and merger software to do the task.



Thank you vamshi, 

May i know how/where to download that,,

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## sgn1982

vinayapte11 said:


> Can you re scan it?? in scanning there is a job build option wherein u can scan multiple pages and make one file out of it...
> If possible do that.


Thank you, vinayapte11

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## dhawalswamy

sgn1982 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to know how can i make multiple pdf to an single pdf file.
> 
> I have tried an online website pdfmerge.com! Is that an good option to merge??
> 
> Please suggest me
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum





for years i have been using pdf995 package. its totally free to use and has many advanced features. just google pdf995 and it will take you to the site.

the most beautiful feature of it is, it adds a virtual printer named pdf995, and it works with all softwares. so whatever document or whatever file you want to convert into pdf, just print it with pdf995 printer and it will convert it to pdf. you can merge and split pdfs, convert pages into images, secure using password or digital signature....... just give a try.......


----------



## Sai2Aus

sgn1982 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to know how can i make multiple pdf to an single pdf file.
> 
> I have tried an online website pdfmerge.com! Is that an good option to merge??
> 
> Please suggest me
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


I used foxit reader.. its really easy ..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

vinayapte11 said:


> True man. Infact one guy who had lodged with me and who had been allocated CO 2 days before me has got grant today. So hoping that my grant comes this week.


Vinay, your day will be tomorrow. . I can see the grant. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## dhawalswamy

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have come to perth about 3 months back. I am taking home on rent next month.
> 
> please send me PM if anyone is looking for accommodation. Writing this as this way some will get relaxed of their accommodation issue and I will be little relaxed by sharing rent. I have 3 room house and can share one room.
> 
> PLease PM me so that we can take it forward from there
> 
> Regards
> Puneet




just want to know, have you succeeded in getting a job? and how much time did it to take to get one?


----------



## sgn1982

dhawalswamy said:


> for years i have been using pdf995 package. its totally free to use and has many advanced features. just google pdf995 and it will take you to the site.
> 
> the most beautiful feature of it is, it adds a virtual printer named pdf995, and it works with all softwares. so whatever document or whatever file you want to convert into pdf, just print it with pdf995 printer and it will convert it to pdf. you can merge and split pdfs, convert pages into images, secure using password or digital signature....... just give a try.......


Thank you Dhawalswamy for your valuable information,,

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## sgn1982

Sai2Aus said:


> I used foxit reader.. its really easy ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thank you SaiAus,,

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## SAMD_Oz

DEVESH_27 said:


> Thanks to all in this forum, you all have helped me in every steps.
> Toady I have been granted direct Visa..... will post my entire journey latter !!


Congrats dude... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!

MD


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Probasi said:


> Grant Grant Grant
> Yippee ki yay
> 
> Thanks mates for all your help and support. Keep rocking. See you all in Aus.


Congrats mate... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 

Good luck!

MD


----------



## SAMD_Oz

sgn1982 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to know how can i make multiple pdf to an single pdf file.
> 
> I have tried an online website pdfmerge.com! Is that an good option to merge??
> 
> Please suggest me
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


Try to download & install Adobe 6 writer and that will help in merging pdf files.

MD


----------



## irfan566

Hi everyone! Just out of curiosity how does a Visa grant look like??  
Do they require you to land in Australia within a specific time? what are other conditions..?? I am more interested in 190 Visa.. all the best!!


----------



## sgn1982

SAMD_Oz said:


> Try to download Adobe 6 writer and that will help in merging pdf files.
> 
> MD


Thank you, MD

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## irfan566

SAMD_Oz said:


> Try to download & install Adobe 6 writer and that will help in merging pdf files.
> 
> MD


Adobe Acrobat X Professional would just do!!


----------



## ShradhaAgr

Hi,

Yes you can merge this way. I also did the same.


----------



## sgn1982

irfan566 said:


> Adobe Acrobat X Professional would just do!!


Thank you, Irfan

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi jre05,I'm new on the Forum,have managed to get a lot of info from the pages.Need a bit of advice.
> I've managed to get min 7 in my IELTS and have got a positive assessment for my Job Code 231212.
> Am not sure wether to file my EOI now ,as I will be away from home for 3 months And with limited acess to Internet and
> Banking.
> The pages 1-17 you mentioned ,what information do we have to fill in and can the document upload mentioned above be done in say 3 months.


Hey Jaydeepf,

Well you can indeed place your EOI now as you already have positive assessment and IELTS. No need to wait at all as EOI is a ranking system and have high competition throughout the world.

EOI is simple, online application containing some 15 pages, easy to fill. It just ask for informations like personal name, passport number, DOB etc, then your educational details (From diploma to highest degree), then your work experience details, your IELTS and ACS details. No need to upload any document when you upload EOI and neither have to pay anything, its free.

Carefully fill it. Once you fill, cross check many times before you submit, especially the point calculations (It automatically does it for you, be careful in employment section, where you should put relevant or non relevant flag for each of your employment. This is based on how you got your ACS assessment).

Remember, all doubts have been answered in this thread already many a times which may arise in EOI submission which is below (Please help yourself).

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1049.html

If you have questions, you can ask anyone there. Also, once you placed an EOI, you get an email about your confirmation. Then based on invitation rounds, you get an invite anytime (You get an idea in the above thread). Once you get the invitation only, you should upload all documents, pay fee etc). But it takes a lot of time, depending on various factors. If your points are higher and it is a rare occupation, you get an invite soon). 

All the best. Hope I tried to answer your question.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## snarayan

irfan566 said:


> Hi everyone! Just out of curiosity how does a Visa grant look like??
> Do they require you to land in Australia within a specific time? what are other conditions..?? I am more interested in 190 Visa.. all the best!!


You'll come to know very soon, hold your breath


----------



## vinayapte11

Sai2Aus said:


> Vinay, your day will be tomorrow. . I can see the grant. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thank you so much Sai2Aus....these words are soooo encouraging...
Just praying to god they come true....

Party to you....In Melbourne..:cheer2:

All the best to you too. Hopefully the party will be soon.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hello*



Sai2Aus said:


> Vinay, your day will be tomorrow. . I can see the grant. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thank you so much Sai2Aus....these words are soooo encouraging...
Just praying to god they come true....

Party to you....In Melbourne..:cheer2:

All the best to you too. Hopefully the party will be soon.


----------



## irfan566

snarayan said:


> You'll come to know very soon, hold your breath


It's getting difficult!!  Thanks! But any idea about the specific time in which you have to move?


----------



## IAA81

*Visa 190*

Hello,

I am a new member of this forum. I congrats all of those who got their grants.

I have a question for all members,

"Did your HR department or your boss receive any verification call or any email regarding your job verification by Aus Immig???"

Please reply. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa: 190| ICT - Proj Manager (WA) | Applied: 11/12/13 | PCC - FL | Meds: ?? | CO :?? | Grant:??


----------



## vinayapte11

*Verification call*



IAA81 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a new member of this forum. I congrats all of those who got their grants.
> 
> I have a question for all members,
> 
> "Did your HR department or your boss receive any verification call or any email regarding your job verification by Aus Immig???"
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Visa: 190| ICT - Proj Manager (WA) | Applied: 11/12/13 | PCC - FL | Meds: ?? | CO :?? | Grant:??





Hi bro,
Its not necessary that your employer may get a call. It seems you have not been allotted a CO. From that you can get a fair idea.
Generally u come to know from the team also.
Now Brisbane team 33 which I have got has the record of doing job verifications on a regular basis.
So u cannot predict...at the most u may get a faint idea from the CO team allotted.


All the best for your application.

Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*You can move anytime*



irfan566 said:


> It's getting difficult!!  Thanks! But any idea about the specific time in which you have to move?


Dude just try google searching. you may get a proforma for the grant.
As far as the moving is concerned all the members in the grant have to make one trip to Australia till your PCC are valid. 

After you do one trip and activate your VISA you have 5 years to finally settle down.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have to stay in Canberra for 2 years because of state sponsorship.
> 
> But for all of you who are moving to Sydney, I have a help to offer...
> I have my friend and Bro there... So if anyone needs any type of help... please let me know.
> 
> On the other hand, all are invited to visit me in Canberra and I will be obliged to be the host for you.


abhi...
Due to you people, earth is the place for living. Great attitude buddy...

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## anthoney

DEVESH_27 said:


> Thanks to all in this forum, you all have helped me in every steps.
> Toady I have been granted direct Visa..... will post my entire journey latter !!


Congratulations Devesh  Good luck


----------



## anthoney

Probasi said:


> Grant Grant Grant
> Yippee ki yay
> 
> Thanks mates for all your help and support. Keep rocking. See you all in Aus.


Many congratulations Probasi  Good luck


----------



## jaideepf1407

jre05 said:


> Hey Jaydeepf, Well you can indeed place your EOI now as you already have positive assessment and IELTS. No need to wait at all as EOI is a ranking system and have high competition throughout the world. EOI is simple, online application containing some 15 pages, easy to fill. It just ask for informations like personal name, passport number, DOB etc, then your educational details (From diploma to highest degree), then ereyour work experience details, your IELTS and ACS details. No need to upload any document when you upload EOI and neither have to pay anything, its free. Carefully fill it. Once you fill, cross check many times before you submit, especially the point calculations (It automatically does it for you, be careful in employment section, where you should put relevant or non relevant flag for each of your employment. This is based on how you got your ACS assessment). Remember, all doubts have beensasa answered in this thread already many a times which may arise in EOI submission which is below (Please help yourself). http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1049.html If you have questions, you can ask anyone there. Also, once you placed an EOI, you get an email about your confirmation. Then based on invitation rounds, you get an invite anytime (You get an idea in the above thread). Once you get the invitation only, you should upload all documents, pay fee etc). But it takes a lot of time, depending on various factors. If your points are higher and it is a rare occupation, you get an invite soon). All the best. Hope I tried to answer your question. Best regards, JR


Thanks a ton mate ,I have filled out the EOI. Pages ,only waiting to submit.
I was actually referring to the data to be filled out for the e-visa online application form,is there any thread with specific info.
Thanks once again.


----------



## IAA81

*CO allocation*



vinayapte11 said:


> Hi bro,
> Its not necessary that your employer may get a call. It seems you have not been allotted a CO. From that you can get a fair idea.
> Generally u come to know from the team also.
> Now Brisbane team 33 which I have got has the record of doing job verifications on a regular basis.
> So u cannot predict...at the most u may get a faint idea from the CO team allotted.
> 
> 
> All the best for your application.
> 
> Vinay


Thanks Vinay for your reply. Please tell me when I suppose to get CO? as I have applied thru a consultant. Will the CO allocation be displayed on ImmiAccount??


----------



## OZHope

Probasi said:


> Grant Grant Grant
> Yippee ki yay
> 
> Thanks mates for all your help and support. Keep rocking. See you all in Aus.



Congratulations


----------



## OZHope

DEVESH_27 said:


> Thanks to all in this forum, you all have helped me in every steps.
> Toady I have been granted direct Visa..... will post my entire journey latter !!


Congratulations


----------



## misguided

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
13/01/13------------kaurivneet--------
16/01/13----------misguided----------
17/01/13----------thinkpanther------------


----------



## nsoni

*Aid for IELTS preparation*

Hi there,

After reading through a couple of posts, I understood that some of you are keen on re-attempting IELTS. I would like to recommend an ebook called "Ace the IELTS" that might be of great help to you all. It has some great tips on writing which really help.

You may download it for free from 4shared. You simply need to google 'ace the ielts ebook free download'

This book not only gave me great practice but desired scores too! Its worth going through. Good luck!


----------



## NewstartinAustralia

Hi Guys, 

It's my first time posting on here. Congratulations to those who have obtained their PR and good luck those who are waiting. 

I was granted my PR in November. I was wondering if someone could help regarding Newstart (Centrelink)

Would I be eligible for Newstart? I've been living in Austraila since 2009 but granted my PR in November 2013. OR do I have to wait the 104 weeks?


----------



## NewstartinAustralia

Hi Guys, 

It's my first time posting on here. Congratulations to those who have obtained their PR and good luck those who are waiting. 

I was granted my PR in November. I was wondering if someone could help regarding Newstart (Centrelink)

Would I be eligible for Newstart? I've been living in Austraila since 2009 but granted my PR in November 2013. OR do I have to wait the 104 weeks?


----------



## just-curious

NewstartinAustralia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's my first time posting on here. Congratulations to those who have obtained their PR and good luck those who are waiting.
> 
> I was granted my PR in November. I was wondering if someone could help regarding Newstart (Centrelink)
> 
> Would I be eligible for Newstart? I've been living in Austraila since 2009 but granted my PR in November 2013. OR do I have to wait the 104 weeks?


Hi There,

I think you have to wait 104 weeks. I too am here since June 2012 & got PR in Dec 2013 & was said that I have to wait 104 weeks. Only a few visa categories have that waived off. Check with centerlink website. You are however entitled to family tax benefit & child daycare benefits if you have one.

Cheers
J-C


----------



## zlb

Hi guys,

I have finally received my ACS skill assessment today, and I have submitted the EOI almost straight away. I will probably receive the invitation on the next round, so next Monday.

Does anybody know what the current CO allocation time is for subclass 189? I found that it was around 8 weeks until a few months ago. Should I expect something similar?

Thanks!


----------



## brownberry

Hi all! I just registered to this forum. I am planning to apply for 189 /190 visa this year.

Got my PhD last year from Australia and took my IELTS in October 2013. Results: 8.5/8.0/7.5/8.0/8.0.

I am planning to apply for the job life scientist/agricultural scientist. 

So far I got stuck at the skill assessment on Vetassess Skills Recognition General Occupations, since I don't have any related employment histories for the past 5 years (I was doing my PhD then). But if it stretches to 10 years back, I have 3 years of related experience. 

Currently have to pick up my IELTS results (since the test was taken in a different state here), then I will upload my documents with the skill assessment application.

Am I on a right track? Where can I check if my job is listed in state/regional sponsorship list? Edit: Found the list.


----------



## 2013

Any updates today?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## DesiTadka

CO Assigned. Adelaide Team 4 - MB. 
Asked for Indian PCC (in Gujarat PCC isn't issued without letter from CO.. Grrrrrr, so was waiting for this). Rest all docs have been front loaded so she didn't ask for anything else.


----------



## prasanth_aus

DesiTadka said:


> CO Assigned. Adelaide Team 4 - MB.
> Asked for Indian PCC (in Gujarat PCC isn't issued without letter from CO.. Grrrrrr, so was waiting for this). Rest all docs have been front loaded so she didn't ask for anything else.


Hi Bro....

Today u got email from CO? I lodged on 5th November.. So may be mine as well under process by this time.. Hope for the best...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DesiTadka

I did get an email today. Good luck to you too.



prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Bro....
> 
> Today u got email from CO? I lodged on 5th November.. So may be mine as well under process by this time.. Hope for the best...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## prasanth_aus

DesiTadka said:


> I did get an email today. Good luck to you too.


Then how did you knew you got co? and abt pcc ?


----------



## anthoney

DesiTadka said:


> CO Assigned. Adelaide Team 4 - MB.
> Asked for Indian PCC (in Gujarat PCC isn't issued without letter from CO.. Grrrrrr, so was waiting for this). Rest all docs have been front loaded so she didn't ask for anything else.


Good luck mate


----------



## tarangoyal

1 question for this forum.. I have received my 190 visa. I want to apply visa for my elder brother and mother now.
1) My elder brother has Engineering in IT + MBA in finance + 8 year experience in finance company.
2) My mother is a housewife with BA in English

Question - which visa subclass will be best for them? Will experience of my brother counted in the dependent visas as the experience is different than the graduation?


----------



## SAMD_Oz

DesiTadka said:


> CO Assigned. Adelaide Team 4 - MB.
> Asked for Indian PCC (in Gujarat PCC isn't issued without letter from CO.. Grrrrrr, so was waiting for this). Rest all docs have been front loaded so she didn't ask for anything else.


Great... Very close to the grant 

Good Luck!


----------



## ut0410

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
01/08/14---------------UT0410---------

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
13/01/13------------kaurivneet--------
16/01/13----------misguided----------
17/01/13----------thinkpanther------------[/QUOTE]



Guys are you sure the info is correct isnt your year suppose to be 2014


----------



## Sai2Aus

DesiTadka said:


> CO Assigned. Adelaide Team 4 - MB.
> Asked for Indian PCC (in Gujarat PCC isn't issued without letter from CO.. Grrrrrr, so was waiting for this). Rest all docs have been front loaded so she didn't ask for anything else.


Congrats Desitadka.. Wishes for you to get the grant soon..


----------



## misguided

ut0410 said:


> TYPE 190
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 01/08/14---------------UT0410---------
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 13/01/13------------kaurivneet--------
> 16/01/13----------misguided----------
> 17/01/13----------thinkpanther------------
> 
> 
> 
> Guys are you sure the info is correct isnt your year suppose to be 2014


Mate that is correct. Thanks for pointing that out. Meanwhile , I have updated your entry to reflect dd/mm/yyyy format 

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/01/14---------------UT0410---------

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
13/01/14------------kaurivneet--------
16/01/14----------misguided----------
17/01/14----------thinkpanther------------


----------



## vinayapte11

*A new day*

A new day starts with the hope of the dream coming true....:fingerscrossed:

All the best to everyone.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR CO ALLOCATION​
* DesiTadka​*


----------



## Panko

Well....the theory of extreme pessimism has worked wonders. 
 Now....no more waiting for the Mondays....and would celebrate this week-end like never before!


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated DesiTadka
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14*
05/12/13----------Panko-------------
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
_01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## lsuman

HI every one,

I have a question regarding skill accessment?
What if my experience is gained before completion of the degree. I mean my academic year is 2004-2008 aug but I cleared in 2011 and have work experience since 2008 nov. M concerned that if they do not consider my work since 2008 then I will be in sort of points?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## SinuB

Dear members,

I have been a silent observer of this forum for last 3 weeks. 
My hearty thanks to all who post valuable information and help people travelling in the same path. 

I had applied for 190 visa on 14th November and have received the grant yesterday( 20th Jan). It was a direct grant without asking for any further documents. Thanks Wendy.

regards


----------



## Panko

SinuB said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this forum for last 3 weeks.
> My hearty thanks to all who post valuable information and help people travelling in the same path.
> 
> I had applied for 190 visa on 14th November and have received the grant yesterday( 20th Jan). It was a direct grant without asking for any further documents. Thanks Wendy.
> 
> regards


Congratulations SinuB!!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

SinuB said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this forum for last 3 weeks.
> My hearty thanks to all who post valuable information and help people travelling in the same path.
> 
> I had applied for 190 visa on 14th November and have received the grant yesterday( 20th Jan). It was a direct grant without asking for any further documents. Thanks Wendy.
> 
> regards


Congrats and good luck on your new journey.


----------



## bharadwajsvr

Just logged on to my Immi to find out it was last been updated on 21st January 2014. I wonder what that is....  There is no change to the status of any documents. My evidence of health still shows - Required. Neither have I received any mail. This is creepy!


----------



## Panko

My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............

I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


----------



## Santhosh.15

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


Congrats Panko. Well deserved mate.

Cheera


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


Congrats Panko. GOod to know that its raining direct grants today


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hiii...a piece of news..*

Hi guyz,
A piece of news from me. 

Sikandarskhan gave me brisbane team 33 - his case officers number. I called the number. It was a different case officer but she was extremely good to talk to.
She even gave me my case officers direct nuumber...However, hes on leave today so hopefully I will call him tomorrow. Thank you sooo much Sikandarskhan 

I was reluctant to call but did this only on the insistance of OZ dream....thanks to u....Oz dream 


You made my day guyz. Thanks a ton. 

- Vinay


----------



## 0z_dream

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


Congratsss
i told u before that you are going to get direct grant..:hippie::hippie::hippie:


----------



## bharadwajsvr

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


Hey Panko.. Congrats..   Or should I say... " Good onya mate"


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hearty congrats!!! *



Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


Sahi.....thats cool...Hearty congrats Panko...
Enjoy the day mate.


----------



## SinuB

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!





Congrats Panko. All the best for the new Journey!


----------



## 0z_dream

You ll get the grant within days , my frnd


vinayapte11 said:


> Hi guyz,
> A piece of news from me.
> 
> Sikandarskhan gave me brisbane team 33 - his case officers number. I called the number. It was a different case officer but she was extremely good to talk to.
> She even gave me my case officers direct nuumber...However, hes on leave today so hopefully I will call him tomorrow. Thank you sooo much Sikandarskhan
> 
> I was reluctant to call but did this only on the insistance of OZ dream....thanks to u....Oz dream
> 
> 
> You made my day guyz. Thanks a ton.
> 
> - Vinay


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated Panko
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
_01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---[/QUOTE]


----------



## Panko

battulas78 said:


> Congrats Panko. Well deserved mate.
> 
> Cheera


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congrats Panko. GOod to know that its raining direct grants today


Thanks Ratnesh. Wish you all the best for your grant too!


----------



## 0z_dream

Signamani, u the next to give me good news, i hope, coz i m the next


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> Congratsss
> i told u before that you are going to get direct grant..:hippie::hippie::hippie:


Thanks a lot! Yes. You had predicted that!


----------



## Panko

bharadwajsvr said:


> Hey Panko.. Congrats..   Or should I say... " Good onya mate"


Hey buddy...thanks a ton!


----------



## Panko

vinayapte11 said:


> Sahi.....thats cool...Hearty congrats Panko...
> Enjoy the day mate.


Thanks Vinay....your wait too would be over soon and you would receive the grant!


----------



## bliss

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


Excellent !!! its a direct grant :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Panko

SinuB said:


> Congrats Panko. All the best for the new Journey!


Thanks SinuB!!! All the best for your journey too!


----------



## peanut48

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


Congratulations Panko!!


----------



## Panko

bliss said:


> Excellent !!! its a direct grant :cheer2::cheer2:


 Thanks bliss! You would receive your's very soon too!


----------



## peanut48

bharadwajsvr said:


> Just logged on to my Immi to find out it was last been updated on 21st January 2014. I wonder what that is....  There is no change to the status of any documents. My evidence of health still shows - Required. Neither have I received any mail. This is creepy!


nothing creepy...it probably means you have a CO...same thing happened with Vamshi4happy and then they got the email from CO asking for extra docs....If your docs are front loaded and nothing more required, expect a direct grant!!


----------



## Panko

peanut48 said:


> Congratulations Panko!!


 Thanks Peanut. Wish you all the best!


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends.............. I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


Congrats Panko... All the best for all your future endeavours...


----------



## Panko

peanut48 said:


> nothing creepy...it probably means you have a CO...same thing happened with Vamshi4happy and then they got the email from CO asking for extra docs....If your docs are front loaded and nothing more required, expect a direct grant!!


Yeah....nothing changed in my case. Directly, I received the letter.


----------



## Panko

Vamshi4happy said:


> Congrats Panko... All the best for all your future endeavours...


Thanks buddy! Thanks a lot! 

This forum has been like a family for me. We all are sailing in the same boat.
I am wishing for quick grants to all of you.....I want all my friends with me!


----------



## it_engg

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


Congozzz Panko.....Between in which category u applied?

Please write a post to how to get a direct grant(few tips)!!


----------



## vinayapte11

*lage raho...*



peanut48 said:


> Congratulations Panko!!


Kya baat hai....double party panko...
Yesterday Chelsea won...today grant..

All the best ...for a great future in Australia


----------



## SRS_2013

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:Congratzzzz:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Panko

feels wonderful..when one among us gets the golden email...and ur is extremely special as its a DIRECT grant :first::first:


----------



## bharadwajsvr

peanut48 said:


> nothing creepy...it probably means you have a CO...same thing happened with Vamshi4happy and then they got the email from CO asking for extra docs....If your docs are front loaded and nothing more required, expect a direct grant!!


Thanks a lot.. Hoping for the best..


----------



## Panko

SRS_2013 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:Congratzzzz:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Panko
> 
> feels wonderful..when one among us gets the golden email...and ur is extremely special as its a DIRECT grant :first::first:


 Thanks SRS. Yeah....it's wonderful when we receive the direct grant. I wish everyone receives the grants quickly!


----------



## Panko

it_engg said:


> Congozzz Panko.....Between in which category u applied?
> 
> Please write a post to how to get a direct grant(few tips)!!


Hey buddy! Thanks a lot! 
I uploaded all the documents available. That's it.

And I must thank Sathiya for his tremendous help! Thanks a lot buddy...you have helped most of us!


----------



## SRS_2013

Panko said:


> Thanks SRS. Yeah....it's wonderful when we receive the direct grant. I wish everyone receives the grants quickly!


Time to update your signature !!


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> Hey buddy! Thanks a lot!
> I uploaded all the documents available. That's it.
> 
> And I must thank Sathiya for his tremendous help! Thanks a lot buddy...if you are seeing this message!


Hey Panko,

Feeling very happy for you.. Many congratulations bro !! lane: :second:izza::thumb::lock1::music:ray2::car::humble::rockon::first::hippie:opcorn::lalala:


----------



## Varun Anand

vinayapte11 said:


> Hi guyz,
> A piece of news from me.
> 
> Sikandarskhan gave me brisbane team 33 - his case officers number. I called the number. It was a different case officer but she was extremely good to talk to.
> She even gave me my case officers direct nuumber...However, hes on leave today so hopefully I will call him tomorrow. Thank you sooo much Sikandarskhan
> 
> I was reluctant to call but did this only on the insistance of OZ dream....thanks to u....Oz dream
> 
> 
> You made my day guyz. Thanks a ton.
> 
> 
> - Vinay


Hi Vinay,

I need ur help mate.could u pls share the brisbane team number as I m unable to call them.I lofdged on 23rd Oct,and dince then no update from dibp.no case officer assigned.my 2 doc shows required,wherein I have allready uploaded them since more then 1 month.....I font know wats happening.Its being 3 months wait........,.

I would lije to make a call to them,could u pls share number........

All d best............


----------



## Sai2Aus

vinayapte11 said:


> Hi guyz,
> A piece of news from me.
> 
> Sikandarskhan gave me brisbane team 33 - his case officers number. I called the number. It was a different case officer but she was extremely good to talk to.
> She even gave me my case officers direct nuumber...However, hes on leave today so hopefully I will call him tomorrow. Thank you sooo much Sikandarskhan
> 
> I was reluctant to call but did this only on the insistance of OZ dream....thanks to u....Oz dream
> 
> 
> You made my day guyz. Thanks a ton.
> 
> - Vinay


Vinay, Tomorrow when your CO comes yours will be the first grant he will send.. Best Wishes..



SinuB said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I have been a silent observer of this forum for last 3 weeks.
> My hearty thanks to all who post valuable information and help people travelling in the same path.
> 
> I had applied for 190 visa on 14th November and have received the grant yesterday( 20th Jan). It was a direct grant without asking for any further documents. Thanks Wendy.
> 
> regards


Congratulations SinuB.. lane: lane:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* Panko​*


----------



## nupur

*congrats!!!!!!!*



Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!



wowwwwwww...super !!!!!congragulationslane::second:


----------



## Varun Anand

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


Hey Panko,

Great news....dekhtae hi dekhtae tu bhe udd gaya......

Congrats......


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* SinuB​*


----------



## jeevan00

hi friends
I got CO today............. Requested for additional docs......


----------



## nupur

*CO keeps asking and i keep replying*

My Co keeps asking me questions and then every evening i keep answering...everyday i look forward to that golden email.instead i get an email with loaded with questions :juggle:hopefully now my CO gets satisfied and gives me the golden email......:eyebrows:


----------



## peanut48

Congratulations to those who got grants & CO allocations.

A request to all of you, if your CO has asked any additional information or documents, please share the details here so others can learn and benefit. TIA.


----------



## sigamani

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!



Congrats Panko, Indeed Gret news to hear I dream to happen like you


----------



## sigamani

0z_dream said:


> Signamani, u the next to give me good news, i hope, coz i m the next


Yes I wish I could soon!


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi Varun*



Varun Anand said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> I need ur help mate.could u pls share the brisbane team number as I m unable to call them.I lofdged on 23rd Oct,and dince then no update from dibp.no case officer assigned.my 2 doc shows required,wherein I have allready uploaded them since more then 1 month.....I font know wats happening.Its being 3 months wait........,.
> 
> I would lije to make a call to them,could u pls share number........
> 
> All d best............


Well Varun,
I called the number by mistake and it would not be appropriate on my part to share as it is case officers personal number and she has not been allotted to u . secondly we dont even know if you have brisbane team 33...
Had u been assigned team 33 it wld be ok.
So what I would suggest is u call DIBP only.
From that we can know team u have been allotted and then we take it ahead from there..we can get the number from respective thread of your team.

Please dont mind.

Regards.


----------



## 2013

Congrats Guys.. !! nice to see dec applicants getting grants... 

My CO asked for bank statements on 15th.. now no updates :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated jeevan00
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
_01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## bharadwajsvr

Panko said:


> Yeah....nothing changed in my case. Directly, I received the letter.


Hey Just got a mail from immi... It says,

Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent.

What does that mean?


----------



## askchennai

2013 said:


> Congrats Guys.. !! nice to see dec applicants getting grants...
> 
> My CO asked for bank statements on 15th.. now no updates :fingerscrossed:


With any specifc period they mentiond or just CO asked to send bank statements?


----------



## nupur

*Qs on form 80 asked to me*

1)My CO wanted to know all the addresses of where i have lived in the past 10years,as i have lived in two different city then,he asked why did i shift to mumbai,to which i told him i started working here ,hence my current city is different.

2)in the form 80 part F qs no 51 sub part g,,i hadn't mentioned the citizenship of my parents so he asked me to mention that too and the same info for my siblings..

*My expereience*:-----It appears that they are giving lot of importance to FORM 80,so please ensure that all the details are correct and completely filled for speedy grant..

I had uploaded the form but my CO experienced technical problems while downloading it ,so he had asked me to mail him.And since i had not adequately supplied info he had to ask me qs...in short he didn't accept my form 80..so i had to fill the same again... so despite of medicals,pcc and all other documents being uploaded ,there is still a delay as FORM 80 wasnt completely and correctly filled:bolt::bolt:


----------



## askchennai

Panko said:


> Thanks SRS. Yeah....it's wonderful when we receive the direct grant. I wish everyone receives the grants quickly!


Congrats Panco. If you could highlight the documents which you have uploaded apart from "Educataion, work experience letters, Form 80, PCC and Medical" which lead to the direct grant. I saw that "2013" is waiting for CO update after he sent bank statements. So Bank statements also important diocument which everyone should upload? what else?

I know each case is different but trying to consolidate a general set so that everyone ready with that.


----------



## bliss

0z_dream said:


> Updated jeevan00
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> _
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> _01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


Hi 0z-dream, its a nice effort you made to update this list, from this list it seems 189 is moving faster than 190... 

Great effort.


----------



## askchennai

bliss said:


> Hi 0z-dream, its a nice effort you made to update this list, from this list it seems 189 is moving faster than 190...
> 
> Great effort.


Almost in equal way. Panko (189) today got the grant who applied on 5 th Dec. BhardaSVR(190) who is also applied on 5th Dec likely assigned with CO. So in my view both are getting assigned in equal way.


----------



## bharadwajsvr

anhalim said:


> 1) When u login into ur immi account, click on action button on right to check Correspondence.
> 2) check ur mail again after some time
> 3) don't forget to check spam mails
> 4) check with ur agent if any for any mails


1. Nothing on my Correspondence list.
2. Havent received any other mail yet. Even in my Spams,
3. I didnt go through an agent... 
:fingerscrossed::suspicious::faint:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

bharadwajsvr said:


> Hey Just got a mail from immi... It says,
> 
> Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent.
> 
> What does that mean?


Hi Bharadwaj.....not to worry... congrats in advance for your CO allocation...you would see a mail from your CO by this weekend...same thing happened to me.


----------



## nupur

*CO initials*



anhalim said:


> Nupur,
> Ur team looks really efficient to reply ur mails and get all info  could you please share ur team and CO initials?


My CO initial is SO and of adelaide team 2....i true that...he is very efficient and reverts the next day or atleast states his requirement..


----------



## bharadwajsvr

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Bharadwaj.....not to worry... congrats in advance for your CO allocation...you would see a mail from your CO by this weekend...same thing happened to me.


Oh  Look forward to it... thanks a lot Vamshi


----------



## Afaque

HI Guys, 

I have been a silent follower and this group has encouraged/motivated me alot during the process. 
I would like to thank all for your entries in the forum. 

I have received direct grant today, i had front loaded all docs and application was processed by GSM Brisbane team. 

Visa Type: 190
Visa Lodge Date: 2nd Dec 13
CO Allocation: NA (Direct Grant)
Grant Date: 21 Jan 14

May God bless all fulfill each and everyone's dream soon. Thanks 

:amen:


----------



## gauss1818

lsuman said:


> HI every one,
> 
> I have a question regarding skill accessment?
> What if my experience is gained before completion of the degree. I mean my academic year is 2004-2008 aug but I cleared in 2011 and have work experience since 2008 nov. M concerned that if they do not consider my work since 2008 then I will be in sort of points?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Hi There,

ACS will assess your skill from 2008 by taking off two years of your experience as a minimum criteria. You will be eligible to claim your points towards employment only AFTER 2010. However, DIBP is the final authority on awarding points which they will consider your experience only POST Graduation i.e after 2011 only.

Thanks


----------



## anthoney

Afaque said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower and this group has encouraged/motivated me alot during the process.
> I would like to thank all for your entries in the forum.
> 
> I have received direct grant today, i had front loaded all docs and application was processed by GSM Brisbane team.
> 
> Visa Type: 190
> Visa Lodge Date: 2nd Dec 13
> CO Allocation: NA (Direct Grant)
> Grant Date: 21 Jan 14
> 
> May God bless all fulfill each and everyone's dream soon. Thanks
> 
> :amen:


Congratulations mate  All the best for your future in Oz


----------



## expat2aus

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


Dear Panko,

Hearty congratulations!!!. Wish you bright future in oz land!!!


----------



## anthoney

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


Congrats Panko  you have achieved it finally. All the best for your great life in Aus


----------



## brownberry

gauss1818 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> ACS will assess your skill from 2008 by taking off two years of your experience as a minimum criteria. You will be eligible to claim your points towards employment only AFTER 2010. However, DIBP is the final authority on awarding points which they will consider your experience only POST Graduation i.e after 2011 only.
> 
> Thanks



I wonder for my case where I couldnt have a job experience for the past 5 years since I was studying my PhD, I wont be able to get any point for my work experience, am I right?


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* Afaque​*


----------



## nadh1981

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


Panko BABA now become Panko Dada... cheers man... leave your sainthood


----------



## SRS_2013

Afaque said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower and this group has encouraged/motivated me alot during the process.
> I would like to thank all for your entries in the forum.
> 
> I have received direct grant today, i had front loaded all docs and application was processed by GSM Brisbane team.
> 
> Visa Type: 190
> Visa Lodge Date: 2nd Dec 13
> CO Allocation: NA (Direct Grant)
> Grant Date: 21 Jan 14
> 
> May God bless all fulfill each and everyone's dream soon. Thanks
> 
> :amen:


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

its full of direct grants today


----------



## jfmiti

My last update date has also changed to 21st January 2014.......................
I haven't uploaded Med and PCC...........
finger crossed...............


----------



## peanut48

Hey guys....thanks for sharing the vital information about what CO requests...it's exactly what this forum is for, so we can learn from other's experiences.

My fellow 190 December applicants, please don't forget to update the spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Yk9sNEZiT2ZjV2tvd2FmYVBsbHc&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## Vamshi4happy

jfmiti said:


> My last update date has also changed to 21st January 2014.......................
> I haven't uploaded Med and PCC...........
> finger crossed...............


Hey friend.... wait for mail from your CO by this weekend....congrats in advance...


----------



## expat2aus

DesiTadka said:


> CO Assigned. Adelaide Team 4 - MB.
> Asked for Indian PCC (in Gujarat PCC isn't issued without letter from CO.. Grrrrrr, so was waiting for this). Rest all docs have been front loaded so she didn't ask for anything else.


Happy to know that your CO is not LW from Team 4. I have been waiting for her reply for the past two months. 

I think, Team 4 is ladies only team.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Congratulations - Neville Smith*



Afaque said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower and this group has encouraged/motivated me alot during the process.
> I would like to thank all for your entries in the forum.
> 
> I have received direct grant today, i had front loaded all docs and application was processed by GSM Brisbane team.
> 
> Visa Type: 190
> Visa Lodge Date: 2nd Dec 13
> CO Allocation: NA (Direct Grant)
> Grant Date: 21 Jan 14
> 
> May God bless all fulfill each and everyone's dream soon. Thanks
> 
> :amen:


.

Hi Afaque,

Congratulations on receiving a direct grant. God bless and wishing you a prosperous life in Australia.

We all look forward to the same and pray, that we too catch up with you soon in Australia.


----------



## Sunlight11

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


Wowhh Panko Grant in 45 days... excellent.


----------



## 0z_dream

Added Afaque
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
_01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## aryal

peanut48 said:


> Hey guys....thanks for sharing the vital information about what CO requests...it's exactly what this forum is for, so we can learn from other's experiences.
> 
> My fellow 190 December applicants, please don't forget to update the spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Yk9sNEZiT2ZjV2tvd2FmYVBsbHc&usp=sharing#gid=0


I get below error while trying to access the URL: 

Google Drive
The app is currently unreachable.

Is this known issue?


----------



## bliss

Afaque said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower and this group has encouraged/motivated me alot during the process.
> I would like to thank all for your entries in the forum.
> 
> I have received direct grant today, i had front loaded all docs and application was processed by GSM Brisbane team.
> 
> Visa Type: 190
> Visa Lodge Date: 2nd Dec 13
> CO Allocation: NA (Direct Grant)
> Grant Date: 21 Jan 14
> 
> May God bless all fulfill each and everyone's dream soon. Thanks
> 
> :amen:


Wow gr8 :cheer2:


----------



## SRS_2013

0z_dream said:


> Added Afaque
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> _
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> _01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


the tables is having more green and brown entries...
...feeling nice


----------



## 0z_dream

SRS_2013 said:


> the tables is having more green and brown entries...
> ...feeling nice


Me too im really excited nowadays to update this list


----------



## SandMine

0z_dream said:


> Added Afaque
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> _
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> _01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


Hey Guys,

I received an email from CO today for further documents, so it means i have CO assigned for my application.

Cheers! SM


----------



## Sunlight11

SandMine said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I received an email from CO today for further documents, so it means i have CO assigned for my application.
> 
> Cheers! SM


Congrats, who is your CO ?


----------



## prasanth_aus

Hi Seniors..

Just to ask one clarification .

I only have my HAP id with me.. With HAP id you may log in to https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient and check whether your clinic has uploaded your medical .

My question is this information is always there or will it disappear after co finalise the medical or will it disappear after the grant?

Those who got grant pls check and feed back..


----------



## 0z_dream

AUpdated SandMine
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
_29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------CO: 21/01/14_
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
_01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## SandMine

I have an agent, and she sent an email for further documents asked from CO. So i don't have the original email to check which team has been assigned. But I know that I have CO has been assigned, since the application latest update is on 21st Jan


----------



## peanut48

Congrats Afaque on the grant and others on CO allocation!

I've seen a trend in 190 applicants, after 6 weeks only can we expect any movement....nobody has seen any activity before that in the SC 190.


----------



## Black_Rose

Congratulation to everyone who got direct grand today. :tea::tea:
Any direct grand applicant could please give us a speech on how they achieve their victory including any suggestion, advice, tips for the follower would be much appreciable and helpful.


----------



## lsuman

gauss1818 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> ACS will assess your skill from 2008 by taking off two years of your experience as a minimum criteria. You will be eligible to claim your points towards employment only AFTER 2010. However, DIBP is the final authority on awarding points which they will consider your experience only POST Graduation i.e after 2011 only.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you! That means I will be in sort of points, 6 points sort to 60 if they count my exp from 2011..


----------



## Sai2Aus

0z_dream said:


> Added Afaque
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> _
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> _01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


OZ_Dream, Great job.. 

Looks really nice and i can see many grants and COs in 189 than 190..

Wish everyone get their grants without any delay..


----------



## Panko

anthoney said:


> Congrats Panko  you have achieved it finally. All the best for your great life in Aus


Thanks Anthony! You would also receive your grant very soon!


----------



## Panko

nadh1981 said:


> Panko BABA now become Panko Dada... cheers man... leave your sainthood


 Haha! Thanks buddy! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Panko

Sunlight11 said:


> Wowhh Panko Grant in 45 days... excellent.


Thanks a lot Sunlight! Wish for your quick grant too!


----------



## Panko

askchennai said:


> Congrats Panco. If you could highlight the documents which you have uploaded apart from "Educataion, work experience letters, Form 80, PCC and Medical" which lead to the direct grant. I saw that "2013" is waiting for CO update after he sent bank statements. So Bank statements also important diocument which everyone should upload? what else?
> 
> I know each case is different but trying to consolidate a general set so that everyone ready with that.


Form-80, Bank statements, Form 16s, IT returns, salary slips, increment letters....everything.


----------



## Panko

Afaque said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower and this group has encouraged/motivated me alot during the process.
> I would like to thank all for your entries in the forum.
> 
> I have received direct grant today, i had front loaded all docs and application was processed by GSM Brisbane team.
> 
> Visa Type: 190
> Visa Lodge Date: 2nd Dec 13
> CO Allocation: NA (Direct Grant)
> Grant Date: 21 Jan 14
> 
> May God bless all fulfill each and everyone's dream soon. Thanks
> 
> :amen:


Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panko

sigamani said:


> Congrats Panko, Indeed Gret news to hear I dream to happen like you


Thanks buddy! And you are next in line!


----------



## Panko

2013 said:


> Congrats Guys.. !! nice to see dec applicants getting grants...
> 
> My CO asked for bank statements on 15th.. now no updates :fingerscrossed:


Your's is around the corner buddy!


----------



## Panko

bharadwajsvr said:


> Hey Just got a mail from immi... It says,
> 
> Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent.
> 
> What does that mean?


That means CO would contact you soon (if not already)! 
But you have definitely been assigned CO.


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Hey Panko,
> 
> Feeling very happy for you.. Many congratulations bro !! lane: :second:izza::thumb::lock1::music:ray2::car::humble::rockon::first::hippie:opcorn::lalala:


Hey buddy! Thanks a lot! I am praying for your quick grant!


----------



## Panko

Vamshi4happy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
> * Panko​*


Thanks a lot my friend! Really appreciate that gesture! Your grant is coming soon too!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

What all Bank statements we have to upload ??


----------



## bliss

ratnesh.nagori said:


> What all Bank statements we have to upload ??


Statement which shows your salary credits.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

bliss said:


> Statement which shows your salary credits.


In Immi account in which category we have to upload them ?


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> Thanks a lot my friend! Really appreciate that gesture! Your grant is coming soon too!


Panko did you notice any change in the last update date till you received your grant? 

Out of curiosity, at what time(India) did you receive your grant?


----------



## DesiTadka

Keep up the good work buddy.... Thanks a lot....

Congratulations to you (in advance )...



Vamshi4happy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR CO ALLOCATION​
> * DesiTadka​*


----------



## Chana

Guys, I did my medicals yesterday as CO requested. Generally how long does it take to finalize everything after medicals are done?


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Panko did you notice any change in the last update date till you received your grant?
> 
> Out of curiosity, at what time(India) did you receive your grant?


No change in last updated date at all. I received the email around 9 hrs.


----------



## bliss

ratnesh.nagori said:


> In Immi account in which category we have to upload them ?


select overseas employment , then select others and description write bank statements for salary transaction. 

HTH


----------



## anhalim

It depends upon ur CO and team, I have uploaded requested docs on 18th Dec and waiting since then 



Chana said:


> Guys, I did my medicals yesterday as CO requested. Generally how long does it take to finalize everything after medicals are done?


----------



## anthoney

Sunlight11 said:


> Congrats, who is your CO ?


Congrats sandmine All the best for your grant


----------



## peanut48

As per my understanding, direct grants don't see any change to their last updated date. If you see a change in that, it means you have a CO who will be requesting more information or documents from you.


----------



## peanut48

Another observation I made, Vamshi4happy, bharadwajsvr got last updated date change ie. CO allocated after 47 days since lodging their 190 visa.


----------



## Sai2Aus

peanut48 said:


> As per my understanding, direct grants don't see any change to their last updated date. If you see a change in that, it means you have a CO who will be requesting more information or documents from you.





peanut48 said:


> Another observation I made, Vamshi4happy, bharadwajsvr got last updated date change ie. CO allocated after 47 days since lodging their 190 visa.


Good analysis Peanut.. 

All these days i was expecting some change in the immiaccount. Now if its a direct grant without any change i would opt for it.. 

:blah::ranger::violin::tape:layball::faint: (mixed emotions)


----------



## Maverick7185

*10 Weeks and Counting*

Guys,

It's been over 10 weeks since I applied for 190. No contact from CO, no activity (last updated date) in IMMI account... getting impatient now...


----------



## prasanth_aus

Hi Guys..

I got an email from agent that CO is processing my application and Co asked for TRA advice letter for points for experience.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hashtagPR

prasanth_aus said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I got an email from agent that CO is processing my application and Co asked for TRA advice letter for points for experience.. :fingerscrossed:



TRA advice letter?
Did you claim points for non-ACS exp too?


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Hi Panko,

Happy for you mate...! Congrats, that was a real quick one :cheer2::cheer2:


Good Luck!

MD


----------



## SAMD_Oz

0z_dream said:


> Added Afaque
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> _
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
> 30/11/13----------anthoney--------
> _01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


Good job, Ozdream! That is well organized and updated... Hope to see my update soon


----------



## 0z_dream

SAMD_Oz said:


> Good job, Ozdream! That is well organized and updated... Hope to see my update soon


i am waiting waiting


----------



## Panko

SAMD_Oz said:


> Hi Panko,
> 
> Happy for you mate...! Congrats, that was a real quick one :cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> MD


Thanks a lot buddy.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Till date Dec 1st week applicants are given grants and allotted COs.. So may be next week will be for 2nd and 3rd week applicants.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## hashtagPR

Sai2Aus said:


> Till date Dec 1st week applicants are given grants and allotted COs.. So may be next week will be for 2nd and 3rd week applicants.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum



Nov applicant and still waitingop2:


----------



## SRS_2013

Sai2Aus said:


> Till date Dec 1st week applicants are given grants and allotted COs.. So may be next week will be for 2nd and 3rd week applicants.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Amenray2:ray2:ray2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## irfan566

Panko said:


> No change in last updated date at all. I received the email around 9 hrs.


Hey Panko Many congratulations!! Can you please tell us about how the grant is actually looks like? and what other requirements are mentioned like any specific time for landing.. I would really appreciate!!


----------



## Anj79

Hey Guys ! Good to know quite a few are getting their grants ! Congratulations !! I'm anxiously waiting too !! I have been following this forum for quite a while ! And you guys are doing an amazing job !

Maybe Ozdream can add my timeline too 

190 Lodged:01-12-2013||CO:14-01-2014||CO Requested Addln Docs:18-01-2014||



--------------------------

261314||IELTS:8||ACS:14-10-2013||VIC SS:31-10-2013||EOI:01-11-2013||190 Invite:07-11-2013||190 Lodged:01-12-2013||CO:14-01-2014||CO Requested Addln Docs:18-01-2014||GRANT: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AusLover2013

hashtagPR said:


> Nov applicant and still waitingop2:


October applicant and still waiting 😔


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Uploaded the bank statements for 2010 to 2013.


----------



## BlackBelt

Anj79 said:


> 190 Lodged:01-12-2013||CO:14-01-2014||CO Requested Addln Docs:18-01-2014||


Can you guys keep our spreadsheet updated? Because a lot of people are posting dates here without entering data or updating the spreadsheet, so the average waiting time is incorrect...

Thanks!


----------



## Black_Rose

Just a quick question, how much fund I have to show with one dependent? 
Thanks in Advanced.


----------



## Sai2Aus

hashtagPR said:


> Nov applicant and still waitingop2:





AusLover2013 said:


> October applicant and still waiting ?de14


Oops.. sorry.. missed to mention pending oct and nov applicants.. 

Wishes to all expats who are eagerly waiting for the golden mail..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

Black_Rose said:


> Just a quick question, how much fund I have to show with one dependent?
> Thanks in Advanced.


For Visa you dont need to show funds.. funds are required if your applying for State sponsorship. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Black_Rose

Sai2Aus said:


> For Visa you dont need to show funds.. funds are required if your applying for State sponsorship. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


thank u mate.


----------



## Ben 10

Black_Rose said:


> Just a quick question, how much fund I have to show with one dependent?
> Thanks in Advanced.


Its again depends on the State you move !


----------



## Ben 10

Sai2Aus said:


> For Visa you dont need to show funds.. funds are required if your applying for State sponsorship. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


what about your status ?still are you waiting for the GRANT ?


----------



## mithu93ku

Dear Ben 10,
You have not informed me your Grant by PM . 
What are your plans now?


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


Hey many congratulations


----------



## khatri

Hey Guys, I have received my grant today. I applied on 10 Dec 2013. They have started processing Dec applications. May God bless all of you with grant letter soon ...!!!


----------



## mithu93ku

*Congrats khatri*


khatri said:


> Hey Guys, I have received my grant today. I applied on 10 Dec 2013. They have started processing Dec applications. May God bless all of you with grant letter soon ...!!!


----------



## SandMine

Hi Experts,

In case the CO asks for additional documents, then its final set of required documents, after reviewing the entire documents i have already submitted. They wouldn't come back again and ask for more documents? Please share your experience 

Thanks, SM


----------



## anthoney

khatri said:


> Hey Guys, I have received my grant today. I applied on 10 Dec 2013. They have started processing Dec applications. May God bless all of you with grant letter soon ...!!!


Congratulations khatri  All the best


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

congrats khatri.. was it a direct grant or CO was allocated ?


----------



## jre05

khatri said:


> Hey Guys, I have received my grant today. I applied on 10 Dec 2013. They have started processing Dec applications. May God bless all of you with grant letter soon ...!!!


Congrats.

Is yours 189?


----------



## Anj79

BlackBelt said:


> Can you guys keep our spreadsheet updated? Because a lot of people are posting dates here without entering data or updating the spreadsheet, so the average waiting time is incorrect...
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Can you please post the link to the spreadsheet again ? I will update the details in there.


----------



## khatri

ratnesh.nagori said:


> congrats khatri.. was it a direct grant or CO was allocated ?


It was direct, but in any case CO gets allocated to the Visa application... If CO does not feel the need of any document.. Then they give direct PR...Front loaded all documents including PCC n medicals


----------



## khatri

jre05 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Is yours 189?


Thanks, yes 189


----------



## khatri

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats khatri


Thanks Mithu


----------



## khatri

anthoney said:


> Congratulations khatri  All the best


Thanks a lot Anthoney


----------



## khatri

it_engg said:


> congrats
> 
> Can you please share your timelines and category in which u applied?


Thanks.
Developer Programmer, Points 65, EOI Submitted: Nov 2013, Visa Invite : Nov 2013, Visa Lodged : 10 Dec 2013, Direct Grant : 21 Jan 2014


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> Hey many congratulations


 thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Black_Rose

khatri said:


> Thanks.
> Developer Programmer, Points 65, EOI Submitted: Nov 2013, Visa Invite : Nov 2013, Visa Lodged : 10 Dec 2013, Direct Grant : 21 Jan 2014


Congratulation. did you front uploaded all documents or after CO ask? and if you don't mind sharing what documents have u uploaded?:violin:


----------



## irfan566

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation. did you front uploaded all documents or after CO ask? and if you don't mind sharing what documents have u uploaded?:violin:


Yes Khatri we would appreciate details about your case! Many congratulations though!


----------



## Gaurav Vas

Congrats Khatri.. Best of luck


----------



## RRag

Hi Senior members please advise,
I am filling form 26 for medicals. at 12th question, where can I find out at which office my application lodged? I am going with agent.


----------



## Black_Rose

RRag said:


> Hi Senior members please advise,
> I am filling form 26 for medicals. at 12th question, where can I find out at which office my application lodged? I am going with agent.


ask your agent mate. they will tell you the address.:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Varun Anand

vinayapte11 said:


> Well Varun,
> I called the number by mistake and it would not be appropriate on my part to share as it is case officers personal number and she has not been allotted to u . secondly we dont even know if you have brisbane team 33...
> Had u been assigned team 33 it wld be ok.
> So what I would suggest is u call DIBP only.
> From that we can know team u have been allotted and then we take it ahead from there..we can get the number from respective thread of your team.
> 
> Please dont mind.
> 
> Regards.


Hi,just called up dibp.They told me ,I been assigned case officer from adelaidegsm .team2.
Doesanyone has their contact number.?
Thos was bit surprise for me as I have not rece8ved any mail or correspondance from co,and when i called dibp,they said I have been assigned co...????,,,,,

Great


----------



## nithila.nagu

Panko said:


> My Dearest, Excellent and Admirable Friends..............
> 
> I am very happy to share with you that I have received a direct grant!


woooowww !!!!!!!!!

Congratulations maaannnnn !!!!!!!!!! wonderfullll    very happy for you   

Can i know which was ur CO from??


----------



## Varun Anand

nupur said:


> My CO initial is SO and of adelaide team 2....i true that...he is very efficient and reverts the next day or atleast states his requirement..


Hi Nupur,

I have been assigned adelaide T2,could you pls share the team contact mumber as I dont have the same.I caled up dibp today andbthey told me tht I been assigmed this team.

U will b help.....


----------



## nithila.nagu

khatri said:


> Thanks, yes 189


could u pls temme wat classification u applied for and which team is ur co from?


----------



## misscrazymimi07

Applied on nov 8th , still waiting for my grant

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sai2Aus

Ben 10 said:


> what about your status ?still are you waiting for the GRANT ?


Hi Ben10,

Yes im still waiting.. Front loaded every document and meds cleared.. Waiting to cherish the moment soon.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sai2Aus

khatri said:


> Hey Guys, I have received my grant today. I applied on 10 Dec 2013. They have started processing Dec applications. May God bless all of you with grant letter soon ...!!!


Khatri, Many many congratulations.. lane:


----------



## Sai2Aus

Varun Anand said:


> Hi,just called up dibp.They told me ,I been assigned case officer from adelaidegsm .team2.
> Doesanyone has their contact number.?
> Thos was bit surprise for me as I have not rece8ved any mail or correspondance from co,and when i called dibp,they said I have been assigned co...????,,,,,
> 
> Great


Hi Varun, 

AS you know there is a CO working on your case your grant is not very far buddy..

Congratulations !!


----------



## mtwai89

Big Congratulations to all of you who have the grant!!!

I have just started my process with ACS submission. I am doing on my own without agent and the information gathered on this site is so valuable. 

On behalf of other members who have just started the journey, I would like to request if someone who got the grant could share us with the list of documents you uploaded with your visa application. Will be very grateful if you all could share with us so that we can start preparing.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## anthoney

Varun Anand said:


> Hi,just called up dibp.They told me ,I been assigned case officer from adelaidegsm .team2.
> Doesanyone has their contact number.?
> Thos was bit surprise for me as I have not rece8ved any mail or correspondance from co,and when i called dibp,they said I have been assigned co...????,,,,,
> 
> Great


Congrats Varun  All the best for your speedy grant


----------



## anthoney

By the grace of God and support from all members of expatforum, I received my 190 visa grant today. I am flying high.. Thank you all for all your help, support and guidance. Without you guys it wouldn't have been possible for me to achieve this.

hope to hear the great news from all of you very soon... I wish all members a speedy grant  Good luck 

My timelines for your reference:

190 Visa lodged: 30 Nov 2013
CO : NT, Brisbane Team 33
Visa grant: 22 Jan 2014

It was a direct grant. No contact from CO whatsoever until today.


----------



## misscrazymimi07

Congrats anthoney 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Sai2Aus

anthoney said:


> By the grace of God and support from all members of expatforum, I received my 190 visa grant today. I am flying high.. Thank you all for all your help, support and guidance. Without you guys it wouldn't have been possible for me to achieve this.
> 
> hope to hear the great news from all of you very soon... I wish all members a speedy grant  Good luck
> 
> My timelines for your reference:
> 
> 190 Visa lodged: 30 Nov 2013
> CO : NT, Brisbane Team 33
> Visa grant: 22 Jan 2014
> 
> It was a direct grant. No contact from CO whatsoever until today.


Hello Anthoney..

Hearty Congratulations.. Your wait has paid off.. :third::second::first::rockon::cheer2:

Hope to see you in Melbourne buddy.. Stay in touch..


----------



## khatri

anthoney said:


> By the grace of God and support from all members of expatforum, I received my 190 visa grant today. I am flying high.. Thank you all for all your help, support and guidance. Without you guys it wouldn't have been possible for me to achieve this.
> 
> hope to hear the great news from all of you very soon... I wish all members a speedy grant  Good luck
> 
> My timelines for your reference:
> 
> 190 Visa lodged: 30 Nov 2013
> CO : NT, Brisbane Team 33
> Visa grant: 22 Jan 2014
> 
> It was a direct grant. No contact from CO whatsoever until today.


Heartiest congratulations bro...!!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

anthoney said:


> By the grace of God and support from all members of expatforum, I received my 190 visa grant today. I am flying high.. Thank you all for all your help, support and guidance. Without you guys it wouldn't have been possible for me to achieve this.
> 
> hope to hear the great news from all of you very soon... I wish all members a speedy grant  Good luck
> 
> My timelines for your reference:
> 
> 190 Visa lodged: 30 Nov 2013
> CO : NT, Brisbane Team 33
> Visa grant: 22 Jan 2014
> 
> It was a direct grant. No contact from CO whatsoever until today.


Congrats buddy. Well deserved.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

anthoney said:


> By the grace of God and support from all members of expatforum, I received my 190 visa grant today. I am flying high.. Thank you all for all your help, support and guidance. Without you guys it wouldn't have been possible for me to achieve this.
> 
> hope to hear the great news from all of you very soon... I wish all members a speedy grant  Good luck
> 
> My timelines for your reference:
> 
> 190 Visa lodged: 30 Nov 2013
> CO : NT, Brisbane Team 33
> Visa grant: 22 Jan 2014
> 
> It was a direct grant. No contact from CO whatsoever until today.


Congrats again.

And if you could list docs you have frontloaded, it can help all us during process.

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* Khatri​*


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* Anthoney​*


----------



## mtwai89

Congratulations!!!!





anthoney said:


> By the grace of God and support from all members of expatforum, I received my 190 visa grant today. I am flying high.. Thank you all for all your help, support and guidance. Without you guys it wouldn't have been possible for me to achieve this.
> 
> hope to hear the great news from all of you very soon... I wish all members a speedy grant  Good luck
> 
> My timelines for your reference:
> 
> 190 Visa lodged: 30 Nov 2013
> CO : NT, Brisbane Team 33
> Visa grant: 22 Jan 2014
> 
> It was a direct grant. No contact from CO whatsoever until today.


----------



## mtwai89

Yes, Anthony, please help to share the docs you have uploaded . Must have been complete so that CO does not even need to contact you. Great job!




battulas78 said:


> Congrats again.
> 
> And if you could list docs you have frontloaded, it can help all us during process.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


----------



## SAMD_Oz

khatri said:


> Hey Guys, I have received my grant today. I applied on 10 Dec 2013. They have started processing Dec applications. May God bless all of you with grant letter soon ...!!!


Congrats dude, that was a quick one :cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## DKY

Congrats Anthoney for the Grant !!!

I have been following this thread from last couple of months.
I request OZAUS to add my name in the list.
DKY : Visa Lodged (190) 12/12/13

Time lines are :
IELTS:7+ 21/06/13|ACS:+ve (261313) 08/11/13|VIC SS applied 18/11/13||VIC SS +ve & Invitation 06/11/13|Visa lodged(190):12/11/13|Docs:17/12/13|Meds:28/12/13|PCC: |CO:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

anthoney said:


> By the grace of God and support from all members of expatforum, I received my 190 visa grant today. I am flying high.. Thank you all for all your help, support and guidance. Without you guys it wouldn't have been possible for me to achieve this.
> 
> hope to hear the great news from all of you very soon... I wish all members a speedy grant  Good luck
> 
> My timelines for your reference:
> 
> 190 Visa lodged: 30 Nov 2013
> CO : NT, Brisbane Team 33
> Visa grant: 22 Jan 2014
> 
> It was a direct grant. No contact from CO whatsoever until today.


Great news and well deserved wait 

Hearty congratulations :cheer2:

Good Luck!

MD


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

anthoney said:


> By the grace of God and support from all members of expatforum, I received my 190 visa grant today. I am flying high.. Thank you all for all your help, support and guidance. Without you guys it wouldn't have been possible for me to achieve this.
> 
> hope to hear the great news from all of you very soon... I wish all members a speedy grant  Good luck
> 
> My timelines for your reference:
> 
> 190 Visa lodged: 30 Nov 2013
> CO : NT, Brisbane Team 33
> Visa grant: 22 Jan 2014
> 
> It was a direct grant. No contact from CO whatsoever until today.


Congrats buddy .. all d best for new journey


----------



## vinayapte11

*same here*



hashtagPR said:


> Nov applicant and still waitingop2:


Same here buddy. I applied on 8th November......


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hearty Congratulations!!!*



khatri said:


> Hey Guys, I have received my grant today. I applied on 10 Dec 2013. They have started processing Dec applications. May God bless all of you with grant letter soon ...!!!


Heartyy congratulations Khatri..

Best wishes for a greattt journey ahead !!


----------



## vinayapte11

*Grant round the corner!*



SandMine said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> In case the CO asks for additional documents, then its final set of required documents, after reviewing the entire documents i have already submitted. They wouldn't come back again and ask for more documents? Please share your experience
> 
> Thanks, SM


Well you cant predict buddy..it differs for individual to individual.
He may come back or even give you a direct grnat.
However, the thing you can cheer about is that you CO is working on your application and a grant is round the corner..


----------



## bliss

khatri said:


> Hey Guys, I have received my grant today. I applied on 10 Dec 2013. They have started processing Dec applications. May God bless all of you with grant letter soon ...!!!


Congratulations Khatri for your Grant :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## vinayapte11

*well done!!!*



Varun Anand said:


> Hi,just called up dibp.They told me ,I been assigned case officer from adelaidegsm .team2.
> Doesanyone has their contact number.?
> Thos was bit surprise for me as I have not rece8ved any mail or correspondance from co,and when i called dibp,they said I have been assigned co...????,,,,,
> 
> Great


Try putting an email on [email protected]

Otherwise if you get the phone number call your case officer.


----------



## vinayapte11

*samee here*



misscrazymimi07 said:


> Applied on nov 8th , still waiting for my grant
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Same here mimi...Applied on 8th Nov...
Which team?? CO??


----------



## bliss

anthoney said:


> By the grace of God and support from all members of expatforum, I received my 190 visa grant today. I am flying high.. Thank you all for all your help, support and guidance. Without you guys it wouldn't have been possible for me to achieve this.
> 
> hope to hear the great news from all of you very soon... I wish all members a speedy grant  Good luck
> 
> My timelines for your reference:
> 
> 190 Visa lodged: 30 Nov 2013
> CO : NT, Brisbane Team 33
> Visa grant: 22 Jan 2014
> 
> It was a direct grant. No contact from CO whatsoever until today.


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Congrants , on your grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## anthoney

Sai2Aus said:


> Hello Anthoney..
> 
> Hearty Congratulations.. Your wait has paid off.. :third::second::first::rockon::cheer2:
> 
> Hope to see you in Melbourne buddy.. Stay in touch..


Thank you very much buddy  I wish to see your grant very soon... All the best !!!

Am always available to help..Sure will keep in touch  Hope we all meet sometime in Melbourne   ... cheers!!!


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hearty Congratulations!!!*



anthoney said:


> By the grace of God and support from all members of expatforum, I received my 190 visa grant today. I am flying high.. Thank you all for all your help, support and guidance. Without you guys it wouldn't have been possible for me to achieve this.
> 
> hope to hear the great news from all of you very soon... I wish all members a speedy grant  Good luck
> 
> My timelines for your reference:
> 
> 190 Visa lodged: 30 Nov 2013
> CO : NT, Brisbane Team 33
> Visa grant: 22 Jan 2014
> 
> It was a direct grant. No contact from CO whatsoever until today.


Hearty congratulations buddy!!! Wish you lotss of success in the journey ahead!!   

Good to see a grant from Brisbane team 33....


----------



## bliss

RRag said:


> Hi Senior members please advise,
> I am filling form 26 for medicals. at 12th question, where can I find out at which office my application lodged? I am going with agent.


We filled in "online DIBP"

HTH


----------



## sigamani

khatri said:


> Thanks.
> Developer Programmer, Points 65, EOI Submitted: Nov 2013, Visa Invite : Nov 2013, Visa Lodged : 10 Dec 2013, Direct Grant : 21 Jan 2014


Congrats!Great news

Did you apply for Visa 189?

I applied 9 Dec but I did not receive any communication and also no change in status too.


----------



## anthoney

Vamshi4happy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
> * Anthoney​*


Thank you Vamshi  Finally, Happy to see my name with the STAMP 

Congrats again for your CO allocation. Hoping to hear the happy news from you too  All the best!!!!


----------



## anthoney

misscrazymimi07 said:


> Congrats anthoney
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks very much misscrazymimi07  All the best for your grant !!!


----------



## anthoney

khatri said:


> Heartiest congratulations bro...!!!


Thanks very much khatri  Congratulations to you too


----------



## misscrazymimi07

vinayapte11 said:


> Same here mimi...Applied on 8th Nov... Which team?? CO??



Team 6 from adelaide. Applied for a 190 sponsored by WA. CO is LW.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## misscrazymimi07

anthoney said:


> Thanks very much misscrazymimi07  All the best for your grant !!!


Cheers! Hopefully its around the corner. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats khatri:hippie::hippie::hippie:
Added khatri
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
30/11/13----------anthoney--------
_01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## anthoney

battulas78 said:


> Congrats again.
> 
> And if you could list docs you have frontloaded, it can help all us during process.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks very much battilas78  All the best to you!!!

I'm a single main applicant.

The documents i front-loaded are,

1) Birth Certificate
2) Form 80
3) Employment Reference Letter
4) Bank Statement - India & UK
5) Company Annual Compensation Letter
6) Degree- All Transcripts 
7) Tax - Form 16
8) Company Joining Letter
9) Company Offer letter
10) PCC - India & UK
11) Passport including visa stamp pages
12) Company Payslip
13) Company Promotion Letter
14) Bachelor Degree Certificate
15) Passport size Photograph
16) IELTS Test Report
17) Skills Assessment Letter
18) Statutory Declaration

Hope this helps you ...


----------



## Varun Anand

nupur said:


> My CO initial is SO and of adelaide team 2....i true that...he is very efficient and reverts the next day or atleast states his requirement..


Hi Nupur,
I have also been alloted team 2,pls let me know have u been contacted by them..
I just called them today morning andbthey gave me this information and team email id.

Could you pls share the contact number of this team so that I can make a call to them.

If u feel fine,send a private message....

Thanks.....


----------



## anthoney

mtwai89 said:


> Congratulations!!!!


Thank you mtwai89  All the best to you


----------



## anthoney

SAMD_Oz said:


> Great news and well deserved wait
> 
> Hearty congratulations :cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> MD


Many thanks bro  All the best for your speedy grant


----------



## anthoney

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congrats buddy .. all d best for new journey


Thanks a lot mate  hope to hear the good news from you too  All the best!!!


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats anthoney:hippie::hippie::hippie:
Updated anthoney, Added DKY
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
*30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## 0z_dream

sigamani said:


> Congrats!Great news
> 
> Did you apply for Visa 189?
> 
> I applied 9 Dec but I did not receive any communication and also no change in status too.


Yours will be direct grant


----------



## anthoney

bliss said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Congrants , on your grant :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks very much bliss  Good luck for your grant


----------



## anthoney

vinayapte11 said:


> Hearty congratulations buddy!!! Wish you lotss of success in the journey ahead!!
> 
> Good to see a grant from Brisbane team 33....


Many thanks bro  Your grant is around the corner... Good luck


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



0z_dream said:


> Yours will be direct grant


Hi. Called in the morning. Went to answering machine.
Have left my message along with transaction reference number.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville - Immi Account*



peanut48 said:


> Another observation I made, Vamshi4happy, bharadwajsvr got last updated date change ie. CO allocated after 47 days since lodging their 190 visa.


.

Hi Peanut,

I've lodged my EOI ( for SS from ACT - 190) on Nov 21st and recd ack on Nov 29th and till date only see the status as In progress. Hoping to see a positive result in another week.

However, do you suggest that i create an immi account right away or wait for SS.

Please respond, I'm running out of patience.


----------



## anthoney

0z_dream said:


> Congrats anthoney:hippie::hippie::hippie:
> Updated anthoney, Added DKY
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> _
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
> *30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


Thank you so much 0z_dream  You are doing a great job. I will be waiting to hear the great news from you too very soon. Good luck!! Cheers !!


----------



## soodrahul

anthoney said:


> By the grace of God and support from all members of expatforum, I received my 190 visa grant today. I am flying high.. Thank you all for all your help, support and guidance. Without you guys it wouldn't have been possible for me to achieve this.
> 
> hope to hear the great news from all of you very soon... I wish all members a speedy grant  Good luck
> 
> My timelines for your reference:
> 
> 190 Visa lodged: 30 Nov 2013
> CO : NT, Brisbane Team 33
> Visa grant: 22 Jan 2014
> 
> It was a direct grant. No contact from CO whatsoever until today.


 Congratulations !!! Wish you success in the journey ahead!!


----------



## anthoney

soodrahul said:


> Congratulations !!! Wish you success in the journey ahead!!


Thanks mate  Good luck with your visa process


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville - Congratulations Anthoney*



anthoney said:


> By the grace of God and support from all members of expatforum, I received my 190 visa grant today. I am flying high.. Thank you all for all your help, support and guidance. Without you guys it wouldn't have been possible for me to achieve this.
> 
> hope to hear the great news from all of you very soon... I wish all members a speedy grant  Good luck
> 
> My timelines for your reference:
> 
> 190 Visa lodged: 30 Nov 2013
> CO : NT, Brisbane Team 33
> Visa grant: 22 Jan 2014
> 
> It was a direct grant. No contact from CO whatsoever until today.


.

Hi Anthoney,

Congratulations on your direct Grant. The world is small, and I look forward to meeting some or most of the members in this forum, once we all, receive our grants.

God Bless all and Good luck to all to receive their grants very soon.


----------



## Panko

anthoney said:


> By the grace of God and support from all members of expatforum, I received my 190 visa grant today. I am flying high.. Thank you all for all your help, support and guidance. Without you guys it wouldn't have been possible for me to achieve this.
> 
> hope to hear the great news from all of you very soon... I wish all members a speedy grant  Good luck
> 
> My timelines for your reference:
> 
> 190 Visa lodged: 30 Nov 2013
> CO : NT, Brisbane Team 33
> Visa grant: 22 Jan 2014
> 
> It was a direct grant. No contact from CO whatsoever until today.


Congrats Anthony. You did it.


----------



## Panko

Friends, some of us 2013 applicants have received their grants. Others will receive theirs soon. 2014 applicants are already using other thread. So, could we continue our discussions post grant on this thread itself?


----------



## 2013

Anyone allocated with Mr. PB, Team 2 Adelaide ??


----------



## anthoney

Panko said:


> Congrats Anthony. You did it.


Thanks a lot Panko  Congratulations again for your grant


----------



## anthoney

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Anthoney,
> 
> Congratulations on your direct Grant. The world is small, and I look forward to meeting some or most of the members in this forum, once we all, receive our grants.
> 
> God Bless all and Good luck to all to receive their grants very soon.


Thank you very much Neville  Your grant is around the corner... Hope you'll share the good news with us very very soon.

Am always available for a expatforum meet anytime... Hope to see you all in Aus very soon... Cheers


----------



## Gandhara

Hi guys,

Today received medicals request from CO. I read somewhere on this forum that if you receive medical request, this means that scrutiny of all other aspects of the application is complete. Is that true?

Cheers

G


----------



## Panko

anthoney said:


> Thanks a lot Panko  Congratulations again for your grant


Let's plan for future buddy. Where are you planning to go?


----------



## anthoney

Panko said:


> Let's plan for future buddy. Where are you planning to go?


Sure mate !! I 'll be flying to Melbourne probably in May or June. How about you ?


----------



## Maverick7185

Dear All,

I called up DIBP today and came to know that CO has been allcoated on 9th January. Team 8 - Adelaide. The lady on phone did not give CO details. No communication from CO yet. I had applied on 11th Nov 2013.


----------



## 0z_dream

anthoney said:


> Thank you so much 0z_dream  You are doing a great job. I will be waiting to hear the great news from you too very soon. Good luck!! Cheers !!


I think my co might be checking my docs now ray:ray:


----------



## 0z_dream

Gandhara said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today received medicals request from CO. I read somewhere on this forum that if you receive medical request, this means that scrutiny of all other aspects of the application is complete. Is that true?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> G


Yes it means all your docs are fine, and you are almost near to your grant, and congrats


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated Maverick7185
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
*30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## SRS_2013

anthoney said:


> By the grace of God and support from all members of expatforum, I received my 190 visa grant today. I am flying high.. Thank you all for all your help, support and guidance. Without you guys it wouldn't have been possible for me to achieve this.
> 
> hope to hear the great news from all of you very soon... I wish all members a speedy grant  Good luck
> 
> My timelines for your reference:
> 
> 190 Visa lodged: 30 Nov 2013
> CO : NT, Brisbane Team 33
> Visa grant: 22 Jan 2014
> 
> It was a direct grant. No contact from CO whatsoever until today.



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

raining direct grants arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Neville Smith

*Thanks - Neville*



anthoney said:


> Thank you very much Neville  Your grant is around the corner... Hope you'll share the good news with us very very soon.
> 
> Am always available for a expatforum meet anytime... Hope to see you all in Aus very soon... Cheers


.

Hi Anthony,

Thanks a ton, looking forward to the same. Could you share your contacts with me on [email protected]

BTW - We both have one thing in common, My middle name is Antony.


----------



## anthoney

SRS_2013 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> raining direct grants arty:arty:arty:


Many thanks buddy  your grant is around the corner.. Good luck


----------



## bliss

0z_dream said:


> I think my co might be checking my docs now ray:ray:


Hope you receive your grant soon ...


----------



## kingjkraal

Hi Guys, 
I got the Grant today, it was a direct grant. Thank you all for your support.

I Started the process for getting vetasses assessment in June 26 and it took just about 7 months for the visa grant.

I have total of 7 years of experience, 2 in my first company and 5 in my current company.

*1st Job (2 years) Docs Submitted.*
This company is closed now so i had only the appointment letter, 5 random payslips, and relieving letter. I didn't even have bank statements for this as my old bank account was closed and the bank refused to give any old statements. So basically i submitted very limited documentation for this part of my life.

*2nd Job (5 years) Docs submitted.*
I submitted all kinds of docs for this, salary certificate, appointment letter, salary slip etc etc. But i uploaded only about 10 slips for 5 years, and about 10 statements for the 5 years.

But i am working in UAE, so we also have labor cards, work permits stamped directly on the passport with the name of the Employer and designation mentioned on it.
This was submitted aswell so it is definitive proof for my work experience.

Dint have any tax documents since no tax.

Basically i submitted very minimal docs for work experience knowing i have submitted the most import proofs, Dubai work visa stamps.

So people working in the GCC have a very good chance of getting grant fast i think.
No verification was done and no calls were made.

I have traveled extensively all over the world over the last 5 years. Mostly for holiday, but some close to 2 / 3 months for business aswell. ****ries like Singapore, China, even Pakistan(Total close to about 22 countries). All this was clearly mentioned on the Form 80.
And no questions were raised.

It was a very smooth process apart from the anxiety.

If anyone wants any more information, please feel free to contact me.

Good luck people, looking forward to your grant emails aswell.


----------



## SRS_2013

bliss said:


> Hope you receive your grant soon ...



Hope the table turns full green soon


----------



## anthoney

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Anthony,
> 
> Thanks a ton, looking forward to the same. Could you share your contacts with me on [email protected]
> 
> BTW - We both have one thing in common, My middle name is Antony.


Oh that's nice  sure will drop you a mail with my details. .. cheers!!!


----------



## Panko

anthoney said:


> Sure mate !! I 'll be flying to Melbourne probably in May or June. How about you ?


Mostly Sydney. Around June. Not finalized though.


----------



## SRS_2013

kingjkraal said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got the Grant today, it was a direct grant. Thank you all for your support.
> 
> I Started the process for getting vetasses assessment in June 26 and it took just about 7 months for the visa grant.
> 
> I have total of 7 years of experience, 2 in my first company and 5 in my current company.
> 
> *1st Job (2 years) Docs Submitted.*
> This company is closed now so i had only the appointment letter, 5 random payslips, and relieving letter. I didn't even have bank statements for this as my old bank account was closed and the bank refused to give any old statements. So basically i submitted very limited documentation for this part of my life.
> 
> *2nd Job (5 years) Docs submitted.*
> I submitted all kinds of docs for this, salary certificate, appointment letter, salary slip etc etc. But i uploaded only about 10 slips for 5 years, and about 10 statements for the 5 years.
> 
> But i am working in UAE, so we also have labor cards, work permits stamped directly on the passport with the name of the Employer and designation mentioned on it.
> This was submitted aswell so it is definitive proof for my work experience.
> 
> Dint have any tax documents since no tax.
> 
> Basically i submitted very minimal docs for work experience knowing i have submitted the most import proofs, Dubai work visa stamps.
> 
> So people working in the GCC have a very good chance of getting grant fast i think.
> No verification was done and no calls were made.
> 
> I have traveled extensively all over the world over the last 5 years. Mostly for holiday, but some close to 2 / 3 months for business aswell. ****ries like Singapore, China, even Pakistan(Total close to about 22 countries). All this was clearly mentioned on the Form 80.
> And no questions were raised.
> 
> It was a very smooth process apart from the anxiety.
> 
> If anyone wants any more information, please feel free to contact me.
> 
> Good luck people, looking forward to your grant emails aswell.


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

another direct one :drum::drum:


----------



## anthoney

kingjkraal said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got the Grant today, it was a direct grant. Thank you all for your support.
> 
> I Started the process for getting vetasses assessment in June 26 and it took just about 7 months for the visa grant.
> 
> I have total of 7 years of experience, 2 in my first company and 5 in my current company.
> 
> 1st Job (2 years) Docs Submitted.
> This company is closed now so i had only the appointment letter, 5 random payslips, and relieving letter. I didn't even have bank statements for this as my old bank account was closed and the bank refused to give any old statements. So basically i submitted very limited documentation for this part of my life.
> 
> 2nd Job (5 years) Docs submitted.
> I submitted all kinds of docs for this, salary certificate, appointment letter, salary slip etc etc. But i uploaded only about 10 slips for 5 years, and about 10 statements for the 5 years.
> 
> But i am working in UAE, so we also have labor cards, work permits stamped directly on the passport with the name of the Employer and designation mentioned on it.
> This was submitted aswell so it is definitive proof for my work experience.
> 
> Dint have any tax documents since no tax.
> 
> Basically i submitted very minimal docs for work experience knowing i have submitted the most import proofs, Dubai work visa stamps.
> 
> So people working in the GCC have a very good chance of getting grant fast i think.
> No verification was done and no calls were made.
> 
> I have traveled extensively all over the world over the last 5 years. Mostly for holiday, but some close to 2 / 3 months for business aswell. ****ries like Singapore, China, even Pakistan(Total close to about 22 countries). All this was clearly mentioned on the Form 80.
> And no questions were raised.
> 
> It was a very smooth process apart from the anxiety.
> 
> If anyone wants any more information, please feel free to contact me.
> 
> Good luck people, looking forward to your grant emails aswell.


My hearty congratulations to you buddy  All the best for your future endeavours


----------



## anthoney

Panko said:


> Mostly Sydney. Around June. Not finalized though.


Great!!! Lets see how it goes.. Keep in touch bro


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* kingjkraal​*


----------



## expat2aus

Friends,

I lodged my 190 VISA on 18-10-2013. CO emailed us asking the additional documents like PCC, medicals on 16-NOV-2013 and my agent submitted all of them on Dec 2. 

But till date, the Last Updated Date column was showing the VISA lodged date ie 18-10-2013.

Now it is changed to 22-JAN-2014. In "View Correspondence" page, nothing is shown.

What does it mean?


----------



## DKY

Congrats Kingjkraal for the Grant.


----------



## Sai2Aus

kingjkraal said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got the Grant today, it was a direct grant. Thank you all for your support.
> 
> I Started the process for getting vetasses assessment in June 26 and it took just about 7 months for the visa grant.
> 
> I have total of 7 years of experience, 2 in my first company and 5 in my current company.
> 
> *1st Job (2 years) Docs Submitted.*
> This company is closed now so i had only the appointment letter, 5 random payslips, and relieving letter. I didn't even have bank statements for this as my old bank account was closed and the bank refused to give any old statements. So basically i submitted very limited documentation for this part of my life.
> 
> *2nd Job (5 years) Docs submitted.*
> I submitted all kinds of docs for this, salary certificate, appointment letter, salary slip etc etc. But i uploaded only about 10 slips for 5 years, and about 10 statements for the 5 years.
> 
> But i am working in UAE, so we also have labor cards, work permits stamped directly on the passport with the name of the Employer and designation mentioned on it.
> This was submitted aswell so it is definitive proof for my work experience.
> 
> Dint have any tax documents since no tax.
> 
> Basically i submitted very minimal docs for work experience knowing i have submitted the most import proofs, Dubai work visa stamps.
> 
> So people working in the GCC have a very good chance of getting grant fast i think.
> No verification was done and no calls were made.
> 
> I have traveled extensively all over the world over the last 5 years. Mostly for holiday, but some close to 2 / 3 months for business aswell. ****ries like Singapore, China, even Pakistan(Total close to about 22 countries). All this was clearly mentioned on the Form 80.
> And no questions were raised.
> 
> It was a very smooth process apart from the anxiety.
> 
> If anyone wants any more information, please feel free to contact me.
> 
> Good luck people, looking forward to your grant emails aswell.





Vamshi4happy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
> * kingjkraal​*


Congratulations Kingjkraal... :humble:arty:arty:


----------



## Panko

expat2aus said:


> Friends,
> 
> I lodged my 190 VISA on 18-10-2013. CO emailed us asking the additional documents like PCC, medicals on 16-NOV-2013 and my agent submitted all of them on Dec 2.
> 
> But till date, the Last Updated Date column was showing the VISA lodged date ie 18-10-2013.
> 
> Now it is changed to 22-JAN-2014. In "View Correspondence" page, nothing is shown.
> 
> What does it mean?


CO may contact you soon for some information.


----------



## expat2aus

kingjkraal said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got the Grant today, it was a direct grant. Thank you all for your support.
> 
> I Started the process for getting vetasses assessment in June 26 and it took just about 7 months for the visa grant.
> 
> I have total of 7 years of experience, 2 in my first company and 5 in my current company.
> 
> *1st Job (2 years) Docs Submitted.*
> This company is closed now so i had only the appointment letter, 5 random payslips, and relieving letter. I didn't even have bank statements for this as my old bank account was closed and the bank refused to give any old statements. So basically i submitted very limited documentation for this part of my life.
> 
> *2nd Job (5 years) Docs submitted.*
> I submitted all kinds of docs for this, salary certificate, appointment letter, salary slip etc etc. But i uploaded only about 10 slips for 5 years, and about 10 statements for the 5 years.
> 
> But i am working in UAE, so we also have labor cards, work permits stamped directly on the passport with the name of the Employer and designation mentioned on it.
> This was submitted aswell so it is definitive proof for my work experience.
> 
> Dint have any tax documents since no tax.
> 
> Basically i submitted very minimal docs for work experience knowing i have submitted the most import proofs, Dubai work visa stamps.
> 
> So people working in the GCC have a very good chance of getting grant fast i think.
> No verification was done and no calls were made.
> 
> I have traveled extensively all over the world over the last 5 years. Mostly for holiday, but some close to 2 / 3 months for business aswell. ****ries like Singapore, China, even Pakistan(Total close to about 22 countries). All this was clearly mentioned on the Form 80.
> And no questions were raised.
> 
> It was a very smooth process apart from the anxiety.
> 
> If anyone wants any more information, please feel free to contact me.
> 
> Good luck people, looking forward to your grant emails aswell.


Hearty Congratulations mate!!! Wish you a bright future in Australia.


----------



## SRS_2013

Panko said:


> CO may contact you soon for some information.


or may be you will receive the golden mail soon:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## bliss

expat2aus said:


> Friends,
> 
> I lodged my 190 VISA on 18-10-2013. CO emailed us asking the additional documents like PCC, medicals on 16-NOV-2013 and my agent submitted all of them on Dec 2.
> 
> But till date, the Last Updated Date column was showing the VISA lodged date ie 18-10-2013.
> 
> Now it is changed to 22-JAN-2014. In "View Correspondence" page, nothing is shown.
> 
> What does it mean?


May be you are next in line to get your golden email.


----------



## prseeker

*Help Needed*

Dear Friends ,

I am planning to file my immigration for code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) . I got my ACS skill assessment result today , which states -

*****

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network andSystems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Computer Application from Guru Gobind Singh Indraprastha University
completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/05 - 12/12 (7yrs 3mths)
Position: Senior -Telecommunications Engineer
Employer: ****
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/12 - 09/13 (0yrs 9mths)
Position: Network Engineer
Employer: ****
Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES

*****
My queries are :

1. So as per the results I can only claim points for 4 years and 3 months ? That will be 5 points ?
2. For Education I will be claiming 15 points?

If I go with the above mentioned points my total will be -

Age : 30 Points
IELTS : 10 Points
Education : 15 Points
Work Experience : 5 Points

Total : 60 Points

3. Is this calculation correct specially with work experience and education points ?
4. How long will it take to get an invite if I file EOI under 189 for code 263111


I was under the impression that ACS is deducting 2 years from post graduation experience . But in my case they have deducted 3 year and 2 months . Shall I file for reassessment ? Because if they reconsider it and deduct 2 years from the experience I will be claiming points for 5 years and 3 months . In that case my work points will be 10 and will bring my total to 65 .

So what should I do stick with 60 points and file the EOI or apply for the reassessment and hope to get 10 points for work experience .

I will really appreciate if somebody can help me in cross checking the points and advise me the next course of action.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats for your GRANT 
May i knw whether the first 2 years (1st Job) were under the sponsorship of that employer or not? 



kingjkraal said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got the Grant today, it was a direct grant. Thank you all for your support.
> 
> I Started the process for getting vetasses assessment in June 26 and it took just about 7 months for the visa grant.
> 
> I have total of 7 years of experience, 2 in my first company and 5 in my current company.
> 
> *1st Job (2 years) Docs Submitted.*
> This company is closed now so i had only the appointment letter, 5 random payslips, and relieving letter. I didn't even have bank statements for this as my old bank account was closed and the bank refused to give any old statements. So basically i submitted very limited documentation for this part of my life.
> 
> *2nd Job (5 years) Docs submitted.*
> I submitted all kinds of docs for this, salary certificate, appointment letter, salary slip etc etc. But i uploaded only about 10 slips for 5 years, and about 10 statements for the 5 years.
> 
> But i am working in UAE, so we also have labor cards, work permits stamped directly on the passport with the name of the Employer and designation mentioned on it.
> This was submitted aswell so it is definitive proof for my work experience.
> 
> Dint have any tax documents since no tax.
> 
> Basically i submitted very minimal docs for work experience knowing i have submitted the most import proofs, Dubai work visa stamps.
> 
> So people working in the GCC have a very good chance of getting grant fast i think.
> No verification was done and no calls were made.
> 
> I have traveled extensively all over the world over the last 5 years. Mostly for holiday, but some close to 2 / 3 months for business aswell. ****ries like Singapore, China, even Pakistan(Total close to about 22 countries). All this was clearly mentioned on the Form 80.
> And no questions were raised.
> 
> It was a very smooth process apart from the anxiety.
> 
> If anyone wants any more information, please feel free to contact me.
> 
> Good luck people, looking forward to your grant emails aswell.


----------



## kingjkraal

0z_dream said:


> Congrats for your GRANT
> May i knw whether the first 2 years (1st Job) were under the sponsorship of that employer or not?


Yes, i was under the sponsorship of the employer.

Then when job changed, so did the sponsorship.


----------



## Varun Anand

2013 said:


> Anyone allocated with Mr. PB, Team 2 Adelaide ??


Hi,

I have been allocated adelaide team 2.but i dont have case officer details yt


----------



## 0z_dream

Added kingjkraal
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
*29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## ali.sajid

*Visa Grant*

Dear All,
By the grace of GOD and prayers of my parents and friends today I have received the Grant Letter from DIBP. This moment I am very happy. Get relief from lot of stress and anxiety  but still long journey ahead.
I want to thank all members who are here to support each other and also wishing them early grant.

Thanks,


----------



## 0z_dream

kingjkraal said:


> Yes, i was under the sponsorship of the employer.
> 
> Then when job changed, so did the sponsorship.


You were recruited to uae under the same sponsor (1st job sponsor) or another sponsor


----------



## bliss

prseeker said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> I am planning to file my immigration for code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) . I got my ACS skill assessment result today , which states -
> 
> *****
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network andSystems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Computer Application from Guru Gobind Singh Indraprastha University
> completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/05 - 12/12 (7yrs 3mths)
> Position: Senior -Telecommunications Engineer
> Employer: ****
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/12 - 09/13 (0yrs 9mths)
> Position: Network Engineer
> Employer: ****
> Country: UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
> 
> *****
> My queries are :
> 
> 1. So as per the results I can only claim points for 4 years and 3 months ? That will be 5 points ?
> 2. For Education I will be claiming 15 points?
> 
> If I go with the above mentioned points my total will be -
> 
> Age : 30 Points
> IELTS : 10 Points
> Education : 15 Points
> Work Experience : 5 Points
> 
> Total : 60 Points
> 
> 3. Is this calculation correct specially with work experience and education points ?
> 4. How long will it take to get an invite if I file EOI under 189 for code 263111
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that ACS is deducting 2 years from post graduation experience . But in my case they have deducted 3 year and 2 months . Shall I file for reassessment ? Because if they reconsider it and deduct 2 years from the experience I will be claiming points for 5 years and 3 months . In that case my work points will be 10 and will bring my total to 65 .
> 
> So what should I do stick with 60 points and file the EOI or apply for the reassessment and hope to get 10 points for work experience .
> 
> I will really appreciate if somebody can help me in cross checking the points and advise me the next course of action.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Your calculation is correct, you can fill EOI with 60 points and wait for invite in the meantime do give a try for reassessment or appeal and if successful you can always modify your eoi and update the points claim. 

HTH


----------



## 0z_dream

congrats..


ali.sajid said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of GOD and prayers of my parents and friends today I have received the Grant Letter from DIBP. This moment I am very happy. Get relief from lot of stress and anxiety  but still long journey ahead.
> I want to thank all members who are here to support each other and also wishing them early grant.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## expat2aus

anthoney said:


> By the grace of God and support from all members of expatforum, I received my 190 visa grant today. I am flying high.. Thank you all for all your help, support and guidance. Without you guys it wouldn't have been possible for me to achieve this.
> 
> hope to hear the great news from all of you very soon... I wish all members a speedy grant  Good luck
> 
> My timelines for your reference:
> 
> 190 Visa lodged: 30 Nov 2013
> CO : NT, Brisbane Team 33
> Visa grant: 22 Jan 2014
> 
> It was a direct grant. No contact from CO whatsoever until today.


Hearty Congratulations buddy!!! Wish you a bright future in Australia.


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated Ali.Sajid
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
*29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## kingjkraal

0z_dream said:


> You were recruited to uae under the same sponsor (1st job sponsor) or another sponsor


I was recruited directly from India as my first job ever by the UAE employer via campus placement.
So before i came to UAE, my first sponsor had already issued me the VISA.
So it was the same sponsor.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* ali.sajid​*


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* ali.sajid​*


----------



## ali.sajid

Vamshi4happy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
> * ali.sajid​*


Thank you very much.. wishing quick grant for you...


----------



## SRS_2013

ali.sajid said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of GOD and prayers of my parents and friends today I have received the Grant Letter from DIBP. This moment I am very happy. Get relief from lot of stress and anxiety  but still long journey ahead.
> I want to thank all members who are here to support each other and also wishing them early grant.
> 
> Thanks,


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## expat2aus

bliss said:


> May be you are next in line to get your golden email.


Thanks buddy, Hoping for the best!!!ray:


----------



## expat2aus

Panko said:


> CO may contact you soon for some information.


It is good sign. Atleast, something is happening! Waiting for my Co's email.ray:

Thanks buddy!!


----------



## Panko

Here are few of my observations. These may or may not be true. 

1. If your last updated date changes, then there are chances that CO would contact you for additional documents.
2. If your document status changes from 'Required' to 'Received', you have most probably been allocated the CO.
3. You have seen the notification regarding correspondence done but have not yet received any email. In this case, CO may contact you soon for additional documents/information.


----------



## expat2aus

SRS_2013 said:


> or may be you will receive the golden mail soon:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Waiting mate. I am happy to know that my CO is active!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Panko

expat2aus said:


> It is good sign. Atleast, something is happening! Waiting for my Co's email.ray:
> 
> Thanks buddy!!


Yes buddy! It's definitely a very good sign! You are surely moving up and up towards the grant!


----------



## hashtagPR

0z_dream said:


> Updated Ali.Sajid
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> _
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
> _05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------
> *29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---




Lot of 190's happening today...waiting for my numberray:


----------



## prseeker

bliss said:


> Your calculation is correct, you can fill EOI with 60 points and wait for invite in the meantime do give a try for reassessment or appeal and if successful you can always modify your eoi and update the points claim.
> 
> HTH


Thanks bliss for taking time out and responding to my query . 

Also I am still not sure about the 189 route or 190 . Earlier I thought I will go for SS and will get 60 points without claiming ANY points for experience . As I am not very confident about the documents related to work experience . So what do you think should I go for 189 or 190 ?

Regards


----------



## Panko

prseeker said:


> Thanks bliss for taking time out and responding to my query .
> 
> Also I am still not sure about the 189 route or 190 . Earlier I thought I will go for SS and will get 60 points without claiming ANY points for experience . As I am not very confident about the documents related to work experience . So what do you think should I go for 189 or 190 ?
> 
> Regards


Even most of the States would ask you for the minimum years of experience to qualify for sponsorship. You may check for the same on respective websites.


----------



## bliss

prseeker said:


> Thanks bliss for taking time out and responding to my query .
> 
> Also I am still not sure about the 189 route or 190 . Earlier I thought I will go for SS and will get 60 points without claiming ANY points for experience . As I am not very confident about the documents related to work experience . So what do you think should I go for 189 or 190 ?
> 
> Regards


Please check the occupation ceiling and reports which shld give you clear idea about invite in ur chosen list i.e 263111.

You can go with 190 but then you would need to live in the state which sponsor you for at-least 2 years. NSW has closed for this financial year, you need to check with other states who are open for this occupation and also check the requirement of IELTS and experience as it differ from state to state. 

I think with 189 also you have good chances to get an invite.

HTH


----------



## prseeker

Thanks Panko for replying to my query , Do you mind helping me with some more queries if you have any idea about them 

In Company A where I worked for 7 years and 3 months , I joined as Service Delivery Coordinator (Mentioned on my Appointment Letter ) in Sep 2005 . As per ACS only experience relevant to my category is post Sep 2009 . 

In Sep 2009 my title was "Telecommunication Engineer " in company A . In Sep 2009 I was sent to US and was there till July 2011 . During this tenure in US my title was "IT Consultant " and in India it was "Telecommunication Engineer" . I was getting salary in both the countries.

In July 2011 my title was changed to "Senior Telecommunication Engineer " and I returned to India . 

In Dec 2012 I resigned from company A and joined company and at the time of leaving my title was "Senior Telecommunication Engineer " . I applied for ACS assessment in Oct 2013 , while applying I mentioned that I was working as "Senior Telecom Engineer " from Sep 2005 till Dec 2012 . As lots of people told me that if I divide my exp based on my titles I will need to submit the reference letter for each title and job duties . 

So now if I claim Exp from Sep 2009 , My title will be different on my offer letter , on salary slips it will be different till July 2011 . 

Do you think this will be an issue ? Also I don't all the salary slips for those 4 years 3 months neither form 16s . But I can provide my attested back statements showing that I was being paid by company A during all that time . I have full and final settlement letter as well. 

Do you think these documents will suffice . 
Please suggest 

Warm Regards


----------



## peanut48

Congratulations kingjkraal, anthoney & ali.sajid on your 190 grants!!

I have news from other forum that 17 Dec 2013, 190 applicants have still not been allocated CO. The wait is on. I completed 5 weeks today. Hoping that the next 2 weeks bring some news!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

peanut48 said:


> Congratulations kingjkraal, anthoney & ali.sajid on your 190 grants!!
> 
> I have news from other forum that 17 Dec 2013, 190 applicants have still not been allocated CO. The wait is on. I completed 5 weeks today. Hoping that the next 2 weeks bring some news!


I too completed 5 weeks today. Can you give details of other forum ?


----------



## jfmiti

Panko said:


> Here are few of my observations. These may or may not be true.
> 
> 1. If your last updated date changes, then there are chances that CO would contact you for additional documents.
> 2. If your document status changes from 'Required' to 'Received', you have most probably been allocated the CO.
> 3. You have seen the notification regarding correspondence done but have not yet received any email. In this case, CO may contact you soon for additional documents/information.


Whats the meaning of "Recommended" in case of doc status. I hvn't submit Med & PCC. In what case it would show "Required". Whats the difference between the use of these 2 words? I hvn't allocated any CO yet. But last update date has changed to 21st Jan 2014.


----------



## Panko

jfmiti said:


> Whats the meaning of "Recommended" in case of doc status. I hvn't submit Med & PCC. In what case it would show "Required". Whats the difference between the use of these 2 words? I hvn't allocated any CO yet. But last update date has changed to 21st Jan 2014.


'Recommended' means it is not mandatory. Required documents are mandatory. If you have not already done Medicals and PCC yet, CO may email you regarding the same after going through your documents. 

Since your last updated date has been changed, there are chances that CO has been assigned to you and he may contact you soon.


----------



## Zaxter

Completed our medicals on Saturday. My 2 year old son's medical was submitted on Saturday itself. My wife's and mine were submitted today by the clinic. All our links have disappeared from the evisa page. Hope it has been cleared !!!

Planning to send a mail to my CO informing him of the same today evening.


----------



## weel

expat2aus said:


> Friends,
> 
> I lodged my 190 VISA on 18-10-2013. CO emailed us asking the additional documents like PCC, medicals on 16-NOV-2013 and my agent submitted all of them on Dec 2.
> 
> But till date, the Last Updated Date column was showing the VISA lodged date ie 18-10-2013.
> 
> Now it is changed to 22-JAN-2014. In "View Correspondence" page, nothing is shown.
> 
> What does it mean?


Hi, 

Just check in VEVO whether your VISA has already granted. 

I lodge my visa on 23rd OCt and CO is same as your. her requested UAE PCC for my spouse. unfortunately still we didn't received the UAE PCC already passed 12 weeks (applied via UAE embassy) and i have informed all the concerns related to UAE PCC to CO but no response from her after Christmas.


----------



## jfmiti

Panko said:


> 'Recommended' means it is not mandatory. Required documents are mandatory. If you have not already done Medicals and PCC yet, CO may email you regarding the same after going through your documents.
> 
> Since your last updated date has been changed, there are chances that CO has been assigned to you and he may contact you soon.



Thanks for ur clarification. But I hv a query........ we know that Med and PCC r mandatory. Then why these r showing "recommended"? Is that mean - when CO wl allocated, these wl change to "required" status?


----------



## Panko

jfmiti said:


> Thanks for ur clarification. But I hv a query........ we know that Med and PCC r mandatory. Then why these r showing "recommended"? Is that mean - when CO wl allocated, these wl change to "required" status?


If CO asks for those, then the status should change to 'Requested'. CO would also send an email to you. However, since I had front-loaded these documents, I did not face this issue. So, the others who were in the same situation may clarify it more correctly.


----------



## nadh1981

Panko said:


> Here are few of my observations. These may or may not be true.
> 
> 1. If your last updated date changes, then there are chances that CO would contact you for additional documents.
> 2. If your document status changes from 'Required' to 'Received', you have most probably been allocated the CO.
> 3. You have seen the notification regarding correspondence done but have not yet received any email. In this case, CO may contact you soon for additional documents/information.


Just noticed it today that my documents have been in received state since 9th of this month, however last updated date has changed on 21 Jan from 12 Dec. 

I am excited now  How log did it take in your case dada...


----------



## kingjkraal

Thank you all for the best wishes, hope all get their visa grants without any delays,


----------



## Black_Rose

Congratulations kingjkraal, anthoney & ali.sajid on your grants!!


----------



## nadh1981

ali.sajid said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of GOD and prayers of my parents and friends today I have received the Grant Letter from DIBP. This moment I am very happy. Get relief from lot of stress and anxiety  but still long journey ahead.
> I want to thank all members who are here to support each other and also wishing them early grant.
> 
> Thanks,


Congratulations mate


----------



## Black_Rose

jfmiti said:


> Whats the meaning of "Recommended" in case of doc status. I hvn't submit Med & PCC. In what case it would show "Required". Whats the difference between the use of these 2 words? I hvn't allocated any CO yet. But last update date has changed to 21st Jan 2014.


may be CO is working on your case and will give you a grant very soon. btw, you hired any agency? :attention:


----------



## prseeker

*Can Somebody Please Help*

Can Somebody Please Help



prseeker said:


> In Company A where I worked for 7 years and 3 months , I joined as Service Delivery Coordinator (Mentioned on my Appointment Letter ) in Sep 2005 . As per ACS only experience relevant to my category is post Sep 2009 .
> 
> In Sep 2009 my title was "Telecommunication Engineer " in company A . In Sep 2009 I was sent to US and was there till July 2011 . During this tenure in US my title was "IT Consultant " and in India it was "Telecommunication Engineer" . I was getting salary in both the countries.
> 
> In July 2011 my title was changed to "Senior Telecommunication Engineer " and I returned to India .
> 
> In Dec 2012 I resigned from company A and joined company and at the time of leaving my title was "Senior Telecommunication Engineer " . I applied for ACS assessment in Oct 2013 , while applying I mentioned that I was working as "Senior Telecom Engineer " from Sep 2005 till Dec 2012 . As lots of people told me that if I divide my exp based on my titles I will need to submit the reference letter for each title and job duties .
> 
> So now if I claim Exp from Sep 2009 , My title will be different on my offer letter , on salary slips it will be different till July 2011 .
> 
> Do you think this will be an issue ? Also I don't all the salary slips for those 4 years 3 months neither form 16s . But I can provide my attested back statements showing that I was being paid by company A during all that time . I have full and final settlement letter as well.
> 
> Do you think these documents will suffice .
> Please suggest
> 
> Warm Regards


----------



## hashtagPR

prseeker said:


> Can Somebody Please Help



Not necessay to submit proofs for change in title.
In my case for the same, i submitted the offer letter(with title A), resignation letter/latest reference letter(with title B), PAyslips showing both the titles for that company, and submitted to ACS.


----------



## sigamani

Panko said:


> Here are few of my observations. These may or may not be true.
> 
> 1. If your last updated date changes, then there are chances that CO would contact you for additional documents.
> 2. If your document status changes from 'Required' to 'Received', you have most probably been allocated the CO.
> 3. You have seen the notification regarding correspondence done but have not yet received any email. In this case, CO may contact you soon for additional documents/information.


I noticed one important thing in my appplication is - My documents status are changed to Received on 06/01/2014.It means CO is assigned on that date itself? But no grant yet?


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*Congratulations !!!!!*

congratulations to everyone who got their grants today.. 
this Wednesday was direct grant day:lalala:
Budh Kaam Shudh..lol


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

sigamani said:


> I noticed one important thing in my appplication is - My documents status are changed to Received on 06/01/2014.It means CO is assigned on that date itself? But no grant yet?


same here mate.. my docs status has also changed to received on 15 jan.. eveything is uploaded.. no further communication from my CO... i have noticed a lot of people are assigned with T2 Adelaide these days... This team is not known for faster grants


----------



## jfmiti

Check ur PM @ Black_Rose


----------



## Black_Rose

jfmiti said:


> Check ur PM @ Black_Rose


replied


----------



## anhalim

I don't think so ACS considers your job titles that seriously as long as your roles and incompatibilities matches you visa sub category.

If you are applying as "Telecommunication Engineer" then try to show "Telecommunication Engineer" related roles and responsibilities in you reference letters whether it is from your employers or its a statutory letter.



prseeker said:


> Thanks Panko for replying to my query , Do you mind helping me with some more queries if you have any idea about them
> 
> In Company A where I worked for 7 years and 3 months , I joined as Service Delivery Coordinator (Mentioned on my Appointment Letter ) in Sep 2005 . As per ACS only experience relevant to my category is post Sep 2009 .
> 
> In Sep 2009 my title was "Telecommunication Engineer " in company A . In Sep 2009 I was sent to US and was there till July 2011 . During this tenure in US my title was "IT Consultant " and in India it was "Telecommunication Engineer" . I was getting salary in both the countries.
> 
> In July 2011 my title was changed to "Senior Telecommunication Engineer " and I returned to India .
> 
> In Dec 2012 I resigned from company A and joined company and at the time of leaving my title was "Senior Telecommunication Engineer " . I applied for ACS assessment in Oct 2013 , while applying I mentioned that I was working as "Senior Telecom Engineer " from Sep 2005 till Dec 2012 . As lots of people told me that if I divide my exp based on my titles I will need to submit the reference letter for each title and job duties .
> 
> So now if I claim Exp from Sep 2009 , My title will be different on my offer letter , on salary slips it will be different till July 2011 .
> 
> Do you think this will be an issue ? Also I don't all the salary slips for those 4 years 3 months neither form 16s . But I can provide my attested back statements showing that I was being paid by company A during all that time . I have full and final settlement letter as well.
> 
> Do you think these documents will suffice .
> Please suggest
> 
> Warm Regards


----------



## Luqman

I called DIBP today. Guy on phone said it might take 12 months . as 6 months is not standard time frame for processing. What does it mean ?


----------



## Panko

sigamani said:


> I noticed one important thing in my appplication is - My documents status are changed to Received on 06/01/2014.It means CO is assigned on that date itself? But no grant yet?


Don't worry friend! This may be a good thing. 
You may get the direct grant!


----------



## Panko

nadh1981 said:


> Just noticed it today that my documents have been in received state since 9th of this month, however last updated date has changed on 21 Jan from 12 Dec.
> 
> I am excited now  How log did it take in your case dada...


In my case, the last updated date did not change!


----------



## anhalim

That's really scary, 6 or 12 months are max time, so it may not take that long.
wish u the speedy grant brother.





Luqman said:


> I called DIBP today. Guy on phone said it might take 12 months . as 6 months is not standard time frame for processing. What does it mean ?


----------



## yangxh7

peanut48 said:


> I have news from other forum that 17 Dec 2013, 190 applicants have still not been allocated CO. The wait is on. I completed 5 weeks today. Hoping that the next 2 weeks bring some news!


I have read from another forum, a 190 applicant who lodged the application on 10 Dec 2013 has been requested additional docs from a CO. The wait won't be long.


----------



## BlackBelt

Interesting, after re-reading your messages I decided to re-check my application and I noticed that documents changed to "received" on 06/01/2014 (I uploaded them 16/12/2014), but the application "last updated" shows "16/12/2014" (the date I lodged it). I assume someone took a look at them on 06/01/2014. Let's hope for the best!

Also, guys, please keep our spreadsheet up-to-date!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Panko said:


> Mostly Sydney. Around June. Not finalized though.


Panko,

Will be going to Sydney as well... Stay in touch!

MD


----------



## SAMD_Oz

ali.sajid said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of GOD and prayers of my parents and friends today I have received the Grant Letter from DIBP. This moment I am very happy. Get relief from lot of stress and anxiety  but still long journey ahead.
> I want to thank all members who are here to support each other and also wishing them early grant.
> 
> Thanks,


Congrats Ali.... Good Luck! :cheer2:

MD


----------



## gbr

I am really excited to inform you all that I got a visa grant yesterday. My timeline is given in my signature. Thanks for all the info on this forum. I am still not sure when I will make the move (to Adelaide), but right now, I am super thrilled about getting the grant. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grants.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* GBR​*


----------



## Panko

SAMD_Oz said:


> Panko,
> 
> Will be going to Sydney as well... Stay in touch!
> 
> MD


Sure buddy.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

gbr said:


> I am really excited to inform you all that I got a visa grant yesterday. My timeline is given in my signature. Thanks for all the info on this forum. I am still not sure when I will make the move (to Adelaide), but right now, I am super thrilled about getting the grant. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grants.


Congrats GBR.. Pretty quick grant as CO was allocated on Jan 13


----------



## peanut48

DIBP is extremely slow compared to last year. A 190 visa lodged on 18 Dec 2012 had a CO on 11 Jan 2013. And now we are no where near to that timeline!! Come on DIBP.....


----------



## bliss

gbr said:


> I am really excited to inform you all that I got a visa grant yesterday. My timeline is given in my signature. Thanks for all the info on this forum. I am still not sure when I will make the move (to Adelaide), but right now, I am super thrilled about getting the grant. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grants.


Congrats that's real quick ... enjoy ur day and wish you all the best :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## bliss

peanut48 said:


> DIBP is extremely slow compared to last year. A 190 visa lodged on 18 Dec 2012 had a CO on 11 Jan 2013. And now we are no where near to that timeline!! Come on DIBP.....


Same here we are endlessly waiting ... with a notion that CO might hv been allocated eep: and next day could be ours :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## peanut48

gbr said:


> I am really excited to inform you all that I got a visa grant yesterday. My timeline is given in my signature. Thanks for all the info on this forum. I am still not sure when I will make the move (to Adelaide), but right now, I am super thrilled about getting the grant. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grants.


Congratulations!!


----------



## snarayan

I am waiting without a clue, my case officer, who ever it is, hasn't even contacted me yet and this wait appears to be endless. No change whatsoever to the immiaccount since 30th October.

We invest so much time and money into this process, shouldn't they atleast let me to let know what's happening with the application.

I am totally disappointed with this behaviour of dibp.


----------



## Gaurav Vas

Congrats GBR... So what are your future plans now ? When are you moving to Australia and how are you planning to do initial things ? Keep us posted. Cheers!


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

Hi Guys

Its nearly 5 Months since I applied for a 189 Visa via agent...The frustrating part :ballchain:- don't know what is happening to my application...My CO just sent a generic email after my agent queries last month...Should I call the CO myself?
I know we have to be patient however, my life is standing still because of this...I cant think of changing Jobs (Permanent Jobs) or pursue another course in the UK...


----------



## GSingh08

gbr said:


> I am really excited to inform you all that I got a visa grant yesterday. My timeline is given in my signature. Thanks for all the info on this forum. I am still not sure when I will make the move (to Adelaide), but right now, I am super thrilled about getting the grant. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grants.


Great GBR, Congratulation....Enjoy this moment...


----------



## Sai2Aus

snarayan said:


> I am waiting without a clue, my case officer, who ever it is, hasn't even contacted me yet and this wait appears to be endless. No change whatsoever to the immiaccount since 30th October.
> 
> We invest so much time and money into this process, shouldn't they atleast let me to let know what's happening with the application.
> 
> I am totally disappointed with this behaviour of dibp.


Thats why it is written at the end of every page in Dibp "PEOPLE OUR BUSINESS"

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

gbr said:


> I am really excited to inform you all that I got a visa grant yesterday. My timeline is given in my signature. Thanks for all the info on this forum. I am still not sure when I will make the move (to Adelaide), but right now, I am super thrilled about getting the grant. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grants.


Congratulations gbr.. Best of luck for your life in Oz..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Thats why it is written at the end of every page in Dibp "PEOPLE OUR BUSINESS"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hey Sai .. any activity in your account after 06/01/2014 ??/


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I have a quick question -

When I apply for Visa do I need to submit the pay stubs , tax statements for my whole experience or for only the relevant one for which I am claiming the points. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## whatdoumean

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have a quick question -
> 
> When I apply for Visa do I need to submit the pay stubs , tax statements for my whole experience or for only the relevant one for which I am claiming the points.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Submit relevant, and attach a letter to the pdf explaining the same...


----------



## Sai2Aus

We actually dont get a clear picture of the timeline.. why for some Co is allotted soon or even a direct grant soon..for some CO is allotted and no response after that. For some no communication at all.. 190 is priority processing but 189 gets quick results.(No offense for 189 applicants)

We have no answers for all this..If we have done all that is required from our side then nothing is in our hands.. we have to wait wait wait and only wait.. 

So for now sucess mantra would be patience.. so all of us will wait patiently and taste the sucess with joy. . 

Hope to see many direct grants tomorrow too.. Let the day bloom with grants in our mailbox..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hey Sai .. any activity in your account after 06/01/2014 ??/


My last update date is the date I lodged. But docs recieved is 6.1.14. After that no change..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05

Tasmanian Devil said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Its nearly 5 Months since I applied for a 189 Visa via agent...The frustrating part :ballchain:- don't know what is happening to my application...My CO just sent a generic email after my agent queries last month...Should I call the CO myself?
> I know we have to be patient however, my life is standing still because of this...I cant think of changing Jobs (Permanent Jobs) or pursue another course in the UK...


lol I like your name  anda:


----------



## florence1222

Tasmanian Devil said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Its nearly 5 Months since I applied for a 189 Visa via agent...The frustrating part :ballchain:- don't know what is happening to my application...My CO just sent a generic email after my agent queries last month...Should I call the CO myself?
> I know we have to be patient however, my life is standing still because of this...I cant think of changing Jobs (Permanent Jobs) or pursue another course in the UK...



Totally agree. Same here, been waiting since august 2013. No clue. No reply from CO since November. Frustrated.


----------



## florence1222

snarayan said:


> I am waiting without a clue, my case officer, who ever it is, hasn't even contacted me yet and this wait appears to be endless. No change whatsoever to the immiaccount since 30th October.
> 
> We invest so much time and money into this process, shouldn't they atleast let me to let know what's happening with the application.
> 
> I am totally disappointed with this behaviour of dibp.


Cannot agree more!! My CO is disappeared since November and I never heard from her since then. Email her thousand times but no reply. Waiting with no clue at all.


----------



## jre05

kingjkraal said:


> Hi Guys,
> I got the Grant today, it was a direct grant. Thank you all for your support.
> 
> I Started the process for getting vetasses assessment in June 26 and it took just about 7 months for the visa grant.
> 
> I have total of 7 years of experience, 2 in my first company and 5 in my current company.
> 
> *1st Job (2 years) Docs Submitted.*
> This company is closed now so i had only the appointment letter, 5 random payslips, and relieving letter. I didn't even have bank statements for this as my old bank account was closed and the bank refused to give any old statements. So basically i submitted very limited documentation for this part of my life.
> 
> *2nd Job (5 years) Docs submitted.*
> I submitted all kinds of docs for this, salary certificate, appointment letter, salary slip etc etc. But i uploaded only about 10 slips for 5 years, and about 10 statements for the 5 years.
> 
> But i am working in UAE, so we also have labor cards, work permits stamped directly on the passport with the name of the Employer and designation mentioned on it.
> This was submitted aswell so it is definitive proof for my work experience.
> 
> Dint have any tax documents since no tax.
> 
> Basically i submitted very minimal docs for work experience knowing i have submitted the most import proofs, Dubai work visa stamps.
> 
> So people working in the GCC have a very good chance of getting grant fast i think.
> No verification was done and no calls were made.
> 
> I have traveled extensively all over the world over the last 5 years. Mostly for holiday, but some close to 2 / 3 months for business aswell. ****ries like Singapore, China, even Pakistan(Total close to about 22 countries). All this was clearly mentioned on the Form 80.
> And no questions were raised.
> 
> It was a very smooth process apart from the anxiety.
> 
> If anyone wants any more information, please feel free to contact me.
> 
> Good luck people, looking forward to your grant emails aswell.


Very inspiring to see your writing, 22 countries, damn I wish at least 15 countries I go hahahaa  

Many congratulations


----------



## jre05

anthoney said:


> Many thanks buddy  your grant is around the corner.. Good luck


Hey congrats ANthoney  



anthoney said:


> Oh that's nice  sure will drop you a mail with my details. .. cheers!!!





anthoney said:


> Great!!! Lets see how it goes.. Keep in touch bro





ali.sajid said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of GOD and prayers of my parents and friends today I have received the Grant Letter from DIBP. This moment I am very happy. Get relief from lot of stress and anxiety  but still long journey ahead.
> I want to thank all members who are here to support each other and also wishing them early grant.
> 
> Thanks,



Hey congrats Mr sajid  I told you last weekend ! Hope Vamshi also gets it!

Skinder,

My guess was not that bad, it happened in Sajid (190) case as I was guessing  Most 190 do not go via lengthy process. However, I also agree with you, it is based on some other factors that a delay is caused on an application. Well hope you get the grant too soon


----------



## jre05

florence1222 said:


> Cannot agree more!! My CO is disappeared since November and I never heard from her since then. Email her thousand times but no reply. Waiting with no clue at all.


I do not know if it is a good idea to beset the CO time and again. Perhaps, it could be the reason that it is under security checks or perhaps some more Medical analysis, or as a last resort, I can guess it could be the your CO is loaded with a lot of pending things, perhaps working on it. (Not everyone are same in a team, human nature) 

Wish you speedy grant.


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

The COs are too busy indulging in amorous activities!!!:kiss:
I was just thinking...Let us all who have been waiting ...Start sending one email everyday for an update just to frustrate the COs..Till they break down and respond back...

Just kidding!!!:mullet:


----------



## sikandarskhan

jre05 said:


> Hey congrats ANthoney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey congrats Mr sajid  I told you last weekend ! Hope Vamshi also gets it!
> 
> Skinder,
> 
> My guess was not that bad, it happened in Sajid (190) case as I was guessing  Most 190 do not go via lengthy process. However, I also agree with you, it is based on some other factors that a delay is caused on an application. Well hope you get the grant too soon


Yes u were right!  Congrats Sajid when you are planning to go?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Tasmanian Devil said:


> The COs are too busy indulging in amorous activities!!!:kiss:
> I was just thinking...Let us all who have been waiting ...Start sending one email everyday for an update just to frustrate the COs..Till they break down and respond back...
> 
> Just kidding!!!:mullet:


Dont count me in .. I read "Till they break down and respond back" as *"Till they break down and refuse your visa application"* .. LOl


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Dont count me in .. I read "Till they break down and respond back" as *"Till they break down and refuse your visa application"* .. LOl


:ban:LOL


----------



## jre05

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Dont count me in .. I read "Till they break down and respond back" as *"Till they break down and refuse your visa application"* .. LOl


lol Ratnesh  hahahaha:rofl:


----------



## jre05

Tasmanian Devil said:


> :ban:LOL


You're sweet  
:ear:
anda:


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

I thought we were a team... it looks like I am alone in the fight against the COs!!

Bring it On!!!:boxing:


----------



## jre05

Tasmanian Devil said:


> I thought we were a team... it looks like I am alone in the fight against the COs!!
> 
> Bring it On!!!:boxing:


lol @ Bring it on  Some real hunk (Stud) hot and SMART guys use this phrase  

Nice.

Well, if you ask me, I am really not bothered about these things, however, I am yet to do my Medicals very soon. Even if I complete that, I wouldn't be much bothered, let it come at its own time  What I am not bothered with is, I submitted all docs that CO would like :yo: 

By the way which visa are you on? 189/190? :hug:


----------



## florence1222

jre05 said:


> I do not know if it is a good idea to beset the CO time and again. Perhaps, it could be the reason that it is under security checks or perhaps some more Medical analysis, or as a last resort, I can guess it could be the your CO is loaded with a lot of pending things, perhaps working on it. (Not everyone are same in a team, human nature)
> 
> Wish you speedy grant.


Hahaha of coz i didnt actually email the CO thousand times  it was a joke. Perhaps about 3times since nov. The reason why is i dont even know if CO has received the documents because it has passed 28days long time ago already. 

Regarding to the security checks, me and my partner are both from low-risk country, so i think we dont need to go thru the checks? Or there is exceptional cases?

Too many things to worry about! Tiring process! Been waiting since august....


----------



## jre05

florence1222 said:


> Hahaha of coz i didnt actually email the CO thousand times  it was a joke. Perhaps about 3times since nov. The reason why is i dont even know if CO has received the documents because it has passed 28days long time ago already.
> 
> Regarding to the security checks, me and my partner are both from low-risk country, so i think we dont need to go thru the checks? Or there is exceptional cases?
> 
> Too many things to worry about! Tiring process! Been waiting since august....


Even a happy life cannot be without a measure of darkness, and the word happy would lose its meaning if it were not balanced by sadness. It is far better take things as they come along with patience and equanimity.

Patience is bitter, but its fruit is sweet.

These are of course not my writings, but from the wonderful quotes on this site below (For anyone who like to take a look)

Patience Quotes - BrainyQuote

Trust me, I have personally experienced patience and it gave me peace (Its fruit). My mother always advise me that, patience is even bigger than an ocean. 

But I understand your concern of that 28 days thing, its quite natural that one will be with anxiety in that case. Don't worry, things will happen smoothly and soon


----------



## BlackBelt

Sai2Aus said:


> My last update date is the date I lodged. But docs recieved is 6.1.14. After that no change..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Same here...


----------



## anthoney

ali.sajid said:


> Dear All,
> By the grace of GOD and prayers of my parents and friends today I have received the Grant Letter from DIBP. This moment I am very happy. Get relief from lot of stress and anxiety  but still long journey ahead.
> I want to thank all members who are here to support each other and also wishing them early grant.
> 
> Thanks,


Many congratulations bro  All the best for your future endeavors in Aus


----------



## anthoney

expat2aus said:


> Hearty Congratulations buddy!!! Wish you a bright future in Australia.


Many thanks buddy  All the best for your grant


----------



## anthoney

gbr said:


> I am really excited to inform you all that I got a visa grant yesterday. My timeline is given in my signature. Thanks for all the info on this forum. I am still not sure when I will make the move (to Adelaide), but right now, I am super thrilled about getting the grant. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grants.


My hearty congratulations  Good luck to your journey ahead


----------



## tarangoyal

tarangoyal said:


> 1 question for this forum.. I have received my 190 visa. I want to apply visa for my elder brother and mother now.
> 1) My elder brother has Engineering in IT + MBA in finance + 8 year experience in finance company.
> 2) My mother is a housewife with BA in English
> 
> Question - which visa subclass will be best for them? Will experience of my brother counted in the dependent visas as the experience is different than the graduation?


Can someone please answer my queries. Anyone aware about the visa types?


----------



## 2013

BlackBelt said:


> Same here...


Mine is 15th.... !! CO was allocated on 15th asked for docs, the same was uploaded the next day....!!! no updates after that... not sure long do I need to wait now ....

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## SAMD_Oz

gbr said:


> I am really excited to inform you all that I got a visa grant yesterday. My timeline is given in my signature. Thanks for all the info on this forum. I am still not sure when I will make the move (to Adelaide), but right now, I am super thrilled about getting the grant. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grants.


Congrats GBR :rockon: Looks like grant is on time!!!

Good Luck!

MD


----------



## vinayapte11

*Additional payment asked for*

Dear all,
I called my CO today morning and he updated me that I have been asked to make the 2nd installment of payment (as my father has not appeared for IELTS and I had opted to pay an amount in lieu of english requirement).
What are the implications of this on my grant? Does the fact that the case officer has asked for a second installment imply that the VISA would be more or less granted (otherwise he would not have asked to make the payment?)?

Request you to guide.

Thank you.

Vinay


----------



## SandMine

I generally don’t write such long texts/mails etc., but this one I do want to…..
It was way back in 1985-86, when I was around 5-6 years old and just started to play cricket (and also started loving it). That was the time when I first time in my life saw India playing cricket against Australia @ Melbourne Cricket Ground (Popularly known as MCG) on a brand new color TV (it was a CRT and the company was BPL). The picturesque cricket ground, city skylines, amazing shorelines and sandy beaches sow a seed of dream in my life, One day I want to be there… I want to be in Australia…. I want to live in Melbourne…….
My dear forum friends, I received my Grant letter today. I can tell you it was almost direct grant. 
I had front uploaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals on 29.11.2013. The CO had to contact me for new PCC. Since, the one I already submitted had misspelled my last name. Fortunately I got a new with 24 hours, within next 10 hours I had my Grant Letter.
Timelines:
IELTS APR13 - R7, W7,S8,L8
ACS – Applied on 3 July 2013
ACS – Results on 21st Oct 2013
EOI – Applied on 9th Nov 2013
SS-VIC on 17th Nov
Visa Lodged – 29th Nov 2013
Visa Grant 23rd Jan 2014
I wish all those who have already received the Grant for a prosperous life in Oz and wish good luck for those who are waiting for one
Now ….. the actual stamping???:rockon:
Thanks you all again:rockon:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

SandMine said:


> I generally don’t write such long texts/mails etc., but this one I do want to…..
> It was way back in 1985-86, when I was around 5-6 years old and just started to play cricket (and also started loving it). That was the time when I first time in my life saw India playing cricket against Australia @ Melbourne Cricket Ground (Popularly known as MCG) on a brand new color TV (it was a CRT and the company was BPL). The picturesque cricket ground, city skylines, amazing shorelines and sandy beaches sow a seed of dream in my life, One day I want to be there… I want to be in Australia…. I want to live in Melbourne…….
> My dear forum friends, I received my Grant letter today. I can tell you it was almost direct grant.
> I had front uploaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals on 29.11.2013. The CO had to contact me for new PCC. Since, the one I already submitted had misspelled my last name. Fortunately I got a new with 24 hours, within next 10 hours I had my Grant Letter.
> Timelines:
> IELTS APR13 - R7, W7,S8,L8
> ACS – Applied on 3 July 2013
> ACS – Results on 21st Oct 2013
> EOI – Applied on 9th Nov 2013
> SS-VIC on 17th Nov
> Visa Lodged – 29th Nov 2013
> Visa Grant 23rd Jan 2014
> I wish all those who have already received the Grant for a prosperous life in Oz and wish good luck for those who are waiting for one
> Now ….. the actual stamping???:rockon:
> Thanks you all again:rockon:


Congrats Sandmine.... Much deserved wait!!! :rockon:

Good Luck dude.

MD


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hearty Congratulations!!*

Sandmine Hearty congratulations!!

I understand the emotions which would be flowing right now.

All the best for a great life in Australia buddy!!

And you are going to realize your dream soon buddy.
India tour Australia at the end of this year.

Do catch up on a match at MCG.


----------



## olways

SandMine said:


> I generally don&#146;t write such long texts/mails etc., but this one I do want to&#133;..
> It was way back in 1985-86, when I was around 5-6 years old and just started to play cricket (and also started loving it). That was the time when I first time in my life saw India playing cricket against Australia @ Melbourne Cricket Ground (Popularly known as MCG) on a brand new color TV (it was a CRT and the company was BPL). The picturesque cricket ground, city skylines, amazing shorelines and sandy beaches sow a seed of dream in my life, One day I want to be there&#133; I want to be in Australia&#133;. I want to live in Melbourne&#133;&#133;.
> My dear forum friends, I received my Grant letter today. I can tell you it was almost direct grant.
> I had front uploaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals on 29.11.2013. The CO had to contact me for new PCC. Since, the one I already submitted had misspelled my last name. Fortunately I got a new with 24 hours, within next 10 hours I had my Grant Letter.
> Timelines:
> IELTS APR13 - R7, W7,S8,L8
> ACS &#150; Applied on 3 July 2013
> ACS &#150; Results on 21st Oct 2013
> EOI &#150; Applied on 9th Nov 2013
> SS-VIC on 17th Nov
> Visa Lodged &#150; 29th Nov 2013
> Visa Grant 23rd Jan 2014
> I wish all those who have already received the Grant for a prosperous life in Oz and wish good luck for those who are waiting for one
> Now &#133;.. the actual stamping???:rockon:
> Thanks you all again:rockon:


Although I don't know much about cricket, I am so happy that you have got your PR. It's always pleasure to see dreams coming true. Thanks for sharing your story and happy life in Oz.


----------



## jre05

SandMine said:


> I generally don’t write such long texts/mails etc., but this one I do want to…..
> It was way back in 1985-86, when I was around 5-6 years old and just started to play cricket (and also started loving it). That was the time when I first time in my life saw India playing cricket against Australia @ Melbourne Cricket Ground (Popularly known as MCG) on a brand new color TV (it was a CRT and the company was BPL). The picturesque cricket ground, city skylines, amazing shorelines and sandy beaches sow a seed of dream in my life, One day I want to be there… I want to be in Australia…. I want to live in Melbourne…….
> My dear forum friends, I received my Grant letter today. I can tell you it was almost direct grant.
> I had front uploaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals on 29.11.2013. The CO had to contact me for new PCC. Since, the one I already submitted had misspelled my last name. Fortunately I got a new with 24 hours, wituhin next 10 hours I had my Grant Letter.
> Timelines:
> IELTS APR13 - R7, W7,S8,L8
> ACS – Applied on 3 July 2013
> ACS – Results on 21st Oct 2013
> EOI – Applied on 9th Nov 2013
> SS-VIC on 17th Nov
> Visa Lodged – 29th Nov 2013
> Visa Grant 23rd Jan 2014
> I wish all those who have already received the Grant for a prosperous life in Oz and wish good luck for those who are waiting for one
> Now ….. the actual stamping???:rockon:
> Thanks you all again:rockon:


Nicely written, many congratulations. May I ask what do you mean by uploaded medicals? Anything related to medicals like proof of medical test bills etc you uploaded?


----------



## SandMine

vinayapte11 said:


> Sandmine Hearty congratulations!!
> 
> I understand the emotions which would be flowing right now.
> 
> All the best for a great life in Australia buddy!!
> 
> And you are going to realize your dream soon buddy.
> India tour Australia at the end of this year.
> 
> Do catch up on a match at MCG.


Thanks mate!


----------



## SandMine

Thanks! I uploaded a receipt of my medical test


----------



## SRS_2013

SandMine said:


> I generally don’t write such long texts/mails etc., but this one I do want to…..
> It was way back in 1985-86, when I was around 5-6 years old and just started to play cricket (and also started loving it). That was the time when I first time in my life saw India playing cricket against Australia @ Melbourne Cricket Ground (Popularly known as MCG) on a brand new color TV (it was a CRT and the company was BPL). The picturesque cricket ground, city skylines, amazing shorelines and sandy beaches sow a seed of dream in my life, One day I want to be there… I want to be in Australia…. I want to live in Melbourne…….
> My dear forum friends, I received my Grant letter today. I can tell you it was almost direct grant.
> I had front uploaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals on 29.11.2013. The CO had to contact me for new PCC. Since, the one I already submitted had misspelled my last name. Fortunately I got a new with 24 hours, within next 10 hours I had my Grant Letter.
> Timelines:
> IELTS APR13 - R7, W7,S8,L8
> ACS – Applied on 3 July 2013
> ACS – Results on 21st Oct 2013
> EOI – Applied on 9th Nov 2013
> SS-VIC on 17th Nov
> Visa Lodged – 29th Nov 2013
> Visa Grant 23rd Jan 2014
> I wish all those who have already received the Grant for a prosperous life in Oz and wish good luck for those who are waiting for one
> Now ….. the actual stamping???:rockon:
> Thanks you all again:rockon:


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## vinayapte11

*Any views???*



vinayapte11 said:


> Dear all,
> I called my CO today morning and he updated me that I have been asked to make the 2nd installment of payment (as my father has not appeared for IELTS and I had opted to pay an amount in lieu of english requirement).
> What are the implications of this on my grant? Does the fact that the case officer has asked for a second installment imply that the VISA would be more or less granted (otherwise he would not have asked to make the payment?)?
> 
> Request you to guide.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Vinay


Hi Guyz,
Any views on my query above? Sorry to repost it.
But I was sort of eager to know.


----------



## misscrazymimi07

SRS_2013 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


. 



Congrats all the best 
Just a quick question. How did u know when ur medicals were uploaded to the department. I did mine on the 23rd of dec and it still shows 'requested' on my file.😒

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## prasanth_aus

Hi Guys...

I am totally down for 2 days.. since my co ask for TRA advice in years of experience.

My TRA positive out come letter shows that 3 years of experience.. Actally I have more than 10 years of experience..I attached all my salary slip form 60 during the employment.. Still why they stated as 3 years..

Now my agent request TRA to issue a letter stating my total experience.. 

I applied as a machinist. I am doing that job since after my studies.. 

Tra will issue such letters? Anybody have idea?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

vinayapte11 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> Any views on my query above? Sorry to repost it.
> But I was sort of eager to know.


Since your dependents do not have ielts score or proof of English language requirement you have to pay fees in lieu of the same.
It will have no effect on your grant. In fact you may expect your grant anytime after payment of these fees.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## SRS_2013

vinayapte11 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> Any views on my query above? Sorry to repost it.
> But I was sort of eager to know.


from another forum, i have read that, if you are being asked to make the additional payment....it means..ur grant is almost complete....

if they had to refuse, there is no point asking you to make the additional payment...

Seniors..please confirm...


----------



## Varun Anand

Hi all,

Just saw in my immi acc. For last updated date,it says 23rd Jan-14.CO has asked for birth or age,evidence of - school leaving certificate.
Wants to understand,which doc he is talking abt.I dont have my school leaving certificate.

Pls advise


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Varun Anand said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just saw in my immi acc. For last updated date,it says 23rd Jan-14.CO has asked for birth or age,evidence of - school leaving certificate.
> Wants to understand,which doc he is talking abt.I dont have my school leaving certificate.
> 
> Pls advise


You need to provide proof of your age.
You don't have birth certificate?
If you don't have school leaving certificate, you can get it made from your school college where your studied.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## vinayapte11

*Your birth proof*



Varun Anand said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just saw in my immi acc. For last updated date,it says 23rd Jan-14.CO has asked for birth or age,evidence of - school leaving certificate.
> Wants to understand,which doc he is talking abt.I dont have my school leaving certificate.
> 
> Pls advise


Hi Varun,
He is asking for your birth proof. Be it in any form. It may be your birth certificate, your ration card, your adhar card, your school or college leaving certificate, etc.

Scan and send whatever you have.

All the best. You will get a grant soon


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thank you.*



Nishant Dundas said:


> Since your dependents do not have ielts score or proof of English language requirement you have to pay fees in lieu of the same.
> It will have no effect on your grant. In fact you may expect your grant anytime after payment of these fees.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thank you very much for your reply.
Hope your words come true.   

All the best for your process as well.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## verg

I got it, I got it, I got it! Visa granted today... after a long journey. It was kind of my fault, CO demanded additional documents and I have problems with the translator, which is why I sent them pretty late.

Anyways, all done now. I was really scared something bad was going to happen. Yeah!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

verg said:


> I got it, I got it, I got it! Visa granted today... after a long journey. It was kind of my fault, CO demanded additional documents and I have problems with the translator, which is why I sent them pretty late.
> 
> Anyways, all done now. I was really scared something bad was going to happen. Yeah!


Congrats friend

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## vinayapte11

*Made my day!!*



SRS_2013 said:


> from another forum, i have read that, if you are being asked to make the additional payment....it means..ur grant is almost complete....
> 
> if they had to refuse, there is no point asking you to make the additional payment...
> 
> Seniors..please confirm...


Thank you soo much SRS.

Your words above just made my day. Thanks a ton and All the best to you as well!!!   

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## SRS_2013

verg said:


> I got it, I got it, I got it! Visa granted today... after a long journey. It was kind of my fault, CO demanded additional documents and I have problems with the translator, which is why I sent them pretty late.
> 
> Anyways, all done now. I was really scared something bad was going to happen. Yeah!


:cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sigamani

verg said:


> I got it, I got it, I got it! Visa granted today... after a long journey. It was kind of my fault, CO demanded additional documents and I have problems with the translator, which is why I sent them pretty late.
> 
> Anyways, all done now. I was really scared something bad was going to happen. Yeah!



Congrats!Indeed Great news!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* verg​*


----------



## sigamani

SandMine said:


> I generally don’t write such long texts/mails etc., but this one I do want to…..
> It was way back in 1985-86, when I was around 5-6 years old and just started to play cricket (and also started loving it). That was the time when I first time in my life saw India playing cricket against Australia @ Melbourne Cricket Ground (Popularly known as MCG) on a brand new color TV (it was a CRT and the company was BPL). The picturesque cricket ground, city skylines, amazing shorelines and sandy beaches sow a seed of dream in my life, One day I want to be there… I want to be in Australia…. I want to live in Melbourne…….
> My dear forum friends, I received my Grant letter today. I can tell you it was almost direct grant.
> I had front uploaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals on 29.11.2013. The CO had to contact me for new PCC. Since, the one I already submitted had misspelled my last name. Fortunately I got a new with 24 hours, within next 10 hours I had my Grant Letter.
> Timelines:
> IELTS APR13 - R7, W7,S8,L8
> ACS – Applied on 3 July 2013
> ACS – Results on 21st Oct 2013
> EOI – Applied on 9th Nov 2013
> SS-VIC on 17th Nov
> Visa Lodged – 29th Nov 2013
> Visa Grant 23rd Jan 2014
> I wish all those who have already received the Grant for a prosperous life in Oz and wish good luck for those who are waiting for one
> Now ….. the actual stamping???:rockon:
> Thanks you all again:rockon:


Great!Congrats!


----------



## anhalim

Hi Vinay,

How much did they ask you to pay?






vinayapte11 said:


> Dear all,
> I called my CO today morning and he updated me that I have been asked to make the 2nd installment of payment (as my father has not appeared for IELTS and I had opted to pay an amount in lieu of english requirement).
> What are the implications of this on my grant? Does the fact that the case officer has asked for a second installment imply that the VISA would be more or less granted (otherwise he would not have asked to make the payment?)?
> 
> Request you to guide.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Vinay


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* SandMine​*


----------



## nupur

*World cup*



SandMine said:


> I generally don’t write such long texts/mails etc., but this one I do want to…..
> It was way back in 1985-86, when I was around 5-6 years old and just started to play cricket (and also started loving it). That was the time when I first time in my life saw India playing cricket against Australia @ Melbourne Cricket Ground (Popularly known as MCG) on a brand new color TV (it was a CRT and the company was BPL). The picturesque cricket ground, city skylines, amazing shorelines and sandy beaches sow a seed of dream in my life, One day I want to be there… I want to be in Australia…. I want to live in Melbourne…….
> My dear forum friends, I received my Grant letter today. I can tell you it was almost direct grant.
> I had front uploaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals on 29.11.2013. The CO had to contact me for new PCC. Since, the one I already submitted had misspelled my last name. Fortunately I got a new with 24 hours, within next 10 hours I had my Grant Letter.
> Timelines:
> IELTS APR13 - R7, W7,S8,L8
> ACS – Applied on 3 July 2013
> ACS – Results on 21st Oct 2013
> EOI – Applied on 9th Nov 2013
> SS-VIC on 17th Nov
> Visa Lodged – 29th Nov 2013
> Visa Grant 23rd Jan 2014
> I wish all those who have already received the Grant for a prosperous life in Oz and wish good luck for those who are waiting for one
> Now ….. the actual stamping???:rockon:
> Thanks you all again:rockon:



hey what luck!!!!!you can actually c the cricket world cup there now..Your childhood dreams has come true in so many ways!!!!Bravo:rockon:


----------



## mafuz767

Hi 
Could any one please tell me that anyone waiting to be granted visa since AUGUST OR SEPTEMBER? It's really frustrating ...


----------



## florence1222

mafuz767 said:


> Hi
> Could any one please tell me that anyone waiting to be granted visa since AUGUST OR SEPTEMBER? It's really frustrating ...



Here... Since August

Is yours gone for external security check? I notice you are from high-risk country. Any contact from your CO?


----------



## vinayapte11

*Amount to be paid for dependents*



anhalim said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> How much did they ask you to pay?


Hi Anhalim,
The amount to be paid is AUD4885.
That is if any of your dependents above 18 years of age has not been able to appear for the IELTS for have not able able to prove the English ability any other way.
AUD4885 is for 1 dependent.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## anhalim

That's really huge penalty for not knowing English 





vinayapte11 said:


> Hi Anhalim,
> The amount to be paid is AUD4885.
> That is if any of your dependents above 18 years of age has not been able to appear for the IELTS for have not able able to prove the English ability any other way.
> AUD4885 is for 1 dependent.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


----------



## mafuz767

florence1222 said:


> Here... Since August
> 
> Is yours gone for external security check? I notice you are from high-risk country. Any contact from your CO?


I don't know has it gone for security check or not? Only CO emailed to my agent like" your clients application is currently undergoing processing and verification checks". Then my agent said it has gone for external checks... But CO did not mention anything clearly what is external checks??? When did you apply?

Even though , I am an onshore applicant and I am holding Temporary Residency


----------



## anhalim

verification checks mean external check.





mafuz767 said:


> I don't know has it gone for security check or not? Only CO emailed to my agent like" your clients application is currently undergoing processing and verification checks". Then my agent said it has gone for external checks... But CO did not mention anything clearly what is external checks??? When did you apply?


----------



## mafuz767

anhalim said:


> verification checks mean external check.


It's very sad then.....


----------



## olways

mafuz767 said:


> Hi
> Could any one please tell me that anyone waiting to be granted visa since AUGUST OR SEPTEMBER? It's really frustrating ...


Guys, I am waiting since July.


----------



## mafuz767

olways said:


> Guys, I am waiting since July.


Are you from HIGH RISK country??? What your case officer wrote to you?


----------



## mafuz767

olways said:


> Guys, I am waiting since July.


Ok then you are senior than me... Ha ha ha ... Just kidding mate... It's really frustrating ...


----------



## Panko

vinayapte11 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.
> Hope your words come true.
> 
> All the best for your process as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


So.....ur wait is about to be over. Congratulations Vinay. Very happy for you.


----------



## anthoney

SandMine said:


> I generally don&#146;t write such long texts/mails etc., but this one I do want to&#133;..
> It was way back in 1985-86, when I was around 5-6 years old and just started to play cricket (and also started loving it). That was the time when I first time in my life saw India playing cricket against Australia @ Melbourne Cricket Ground (Popularly known as MCG) on a brand new color TV (it was a CRT and the company was BPL). The picturesque cricket ground, city skylines, amazing shorelines and sandy beaches sow a seed of dream in my life, One day I want to be there&#133; I want to be in Australia&#133;. I want to live in Melbourne&#133;&#133;.
> My dear forum friends, I received my Grant letter today. I can tell you it was almost direct grant.
> I had front uploaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals on 29.11.2013. The CO had to contact me for new PCC. Since, the one I already submitted had misspelled my last name. Fortunately I got a new with 24 hours, within next 10 hours I had my Grant Letter.
> Timelines:
> IELTS APR13 - R7, W7,S8,L8
> ACS &#150; Applied on 3 July 2013
> ACS &#150; Results on 21st Oct 2013
> EOI &#150; Applied on 9th Nov 2013
> SS-VIC on 17th Nov
> Visa Lodged &#150; 29th Nov 2013
> Visa Grant 23rd Jan 2014
> I wish all those who have already received the Grant for a prosperous life in Oz and wish good luck for those who are waiting for one
> Now &#133;.. the actual stamping???:rockon:
> Thanks you all again:rockon:


Congrats mate  see you in Melbourne


----------



## anthoney

verg said:


> I got it, I got it, I got it! Visa granted today... after a long journey. It was kind of my fault, CO demanded additional documents and I have problems with the translator, which is why I sent them pretty late.
> 
> Anyways, all done now. I was really scared something bad was going to happen. Yeah!


Congrats buddy  wish you have a great life in Aus


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thanks Panko*



Panko said:


> So.....ur wait is about to be over. Congratulations Vinay. Very happy for you.


Thanks a ton Panko.   
Hoping for the grant soon.

When are you planning to move? Which city???
All the best


----------



## olways

mafuz767 said:


> Ok then you are senior than me... Ha ha ha ... Just kidding mate... It's really frustrating ...


No worries, bro. We will get our PRs soon. Let's just give them time to do their job. My CO is very kind. He replies in no time to all my inquiries. There is nothing he can do at this moment as my application is undergoing checks by external agencies.


----------



## mafuz767

olways said:


> no worries, bro. We will get our prs soon. Let's just give them time to do their job. My co is very kind. He replies in no time to all my inquiries. There is nothing he can do at this moment as my application is undergoing checks by external agencies.


in sha allah


----------



## vinayapte11

*Yes true*



anhalim said:


> That's really huge penalty for not knowing English


Yes it is...But then they are in the demanding position and not us. So cant help it.


----------



## Varun Anand

vinayapte11 said:


> Hi Varun,
> He is asking for your birth proof. Be it in any form. It may be your birth certificate, your ration card, your adhar card, your school or college leaving certificate, etc.
> 
> Scan and send whatever you have.
> 
> All the best. You will get a grant soon


Thanks for ur reply dear,but I have allready provided him with passport,and my 10th merit certtificate which is for DOB verification.

Also ,I want to undrstand whts difference bw requested and required.


----------



## florence1222

olways said:


> No worries, bro. We will get our PRs soon. Let's just give them time to do their job. My CO is very kind. He replies in no time to all my inquiries. There is nothing he can do at this moment as my application is undergoing checks by external agencies.


You are very lucky! At least your CO reply your emails. My CO never reply any emails. Also My case shouldn't be gone for external checks since i m not from high-risk country


----------



## Varun Anand

Nishant Dundas said:


> You need to provide proof of your age.
> You don't have birth certificate?
> If you don't have school leaving certificate, you can get it made from your school college where your studied.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thaks for ur reply Nishant,but as an age proof I have allreay provided them with 10th Merit certificate amd also passport........


I fail to understand why he has now requested for that......


----------



## sigamani

gbr said:


> I am really excited to inform you all that I got a visa grant yesterday. My timeline is given in my signature. Thanks for all the info on this forum. I am still not sure when I will make the move (to Adelaide), but right now, I am super thrilled about getting the grant. Good luck to all those who are waiting for the grants.



Congrats!


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

Hi All,

I am 489 applicant, and lodged my visa on 6th dec,13.....have not got any intimation what so ever from my agent except snap shot of all my docs which is uploaded.

Any one have an idea that how long normally 489-State sponsored takes? 

There is no sign of CO allocation also, however i have uploaded my PCC, PTA and also completed my Med. 2 weeks back. 

Plz throw some light if any one can.....


----------



## Waqarali20005

SandMine said:


> I generally don’t write such long texts/mails etc., but this one I do want to…..
> It was way back in 1985-86, when I was around 5-6 years old and just started to play cricket (and also started loving it). That was the time when I first time in my life saw India playing cricket against Australia @ Melbourne Cricket Ground (Popularly known as MCG) on a brand new color TV (it was a CRT and the company was BPL). The picturesque cricket ground, city skylines, amazing shorelines and sandy beaches sow a seed of dream in my life, One day I want to be there… I want to be in Australia…. I want to live in Melbourne…….
> My dear forum friends, I received my Grant letter today. I can tell you it was almost direct grant.
> I had front uploaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals on 29.11.2013. The CO had to contact me for new PCC. Since, the one I already submitted had misspelled my last name. Fortunately I got a new with 24 hours, within next 10 hours I had my Grant Letter.
> Timelines:
> IELTS APR13 - R7, W7,S8,L8
> ACS – Applied on 3 July 2013
> ACS – Results on 21st Oct 2013
> EOI – Applied on 9th Nov 2013
> SS-VIC on 17th Nov
> Visa Lodged – 29th Nov 2013
> Visa Grant 23rd Jan 2014
> I wish all those who have already received the Grant for a prosperous life in Oz and wish good luck for those who are waiting for one
> Now ….. the actual stamping???:rockon:
> Thanks you all again:rockon:


 This is what we call dream come true ... Congrats!


----------



## anhalim

My analysis about about people getting grants faster or slower.
1) I think it's a misconception that people believe that being from high risk country is the reason of external checks on their docs, there are other expat members in this forum who are from low risk country still they are waiting since a long time.
2) Despite of being from high-risk country, there are many applicants from India, Pakistan and Bangladesh who are getting direct grants within 2 months irrespective of 189/190 visas.
3) What I believe is that, there are only 2 factors which makes some visa grants faster and others slower and includes external check etc. 
Firstly, your list of docs: If u make sure that you upload all your docs correctly within a month of your visa application (i.e. before CO gets allocated) then chances are very high that one will get direct grant irrespective of location, CO and visa sub category.​Secondly, your CO: it's been observed that some COs are very interactive and they reply to applicants mails very promptly and gets the required docs, such COs give grant very fast. On the other hand there are some COs who never reply to mails and never bother to request any info until u call DIBP and get your application status by yourself and then u get to know whether you need to submit more docs or not OR if your application is on external check.​


----------



## bang2012

My CO has asked for my husband s docs for functional english. I had given his MBA pass certificate and some marksheets but still he has asked for more proofs. What should i do ? 







Code-261313 /IELTS-8l|sub 189 lodged:14th Dec 2013|MEDS:16-Dec-13||CO from Adelaide team 2- 23rd Jan 2014 |Grant: ???????


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

bang2012 said:


> My CO has asked for my husband s docs for functional english. I had given his MBA pass certificate and some marksheets but still he has asked for more proofs. What should i do ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code-261313 /IELTS-8l|sub 189 lodged:14th Dec 2013|MEDS:16-Dec-13||CO from Adelaide team 2- 23rd Jan 2014 |Grant: ???????


If your husband submits IELTS score than nothing else will be asked....if your husband is dependent than i guess only 5 in each band will do for you . Hope this helps...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

bang2012 said:


> My CO has asked for my husband s docs for functional english. I had given his MBA pass certificate and some marksheets but still he has asked for more proofs. What should i do ?
> 
> Code-261313 /IELTS-8l|sub 189 lodged:14th Dec 2013|MEDS:16-Dec-13||CO from Adelaide team 2- 23rd Jan 2014 |Grant: ???????


Ask his college or preferably his university to provide a letter stating that his course was provided in English.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Manju

*Finally ...its here...*

Good Morning..


Finally , tdy morning we received our Grant!!!!! 
:cheer2:

Would like to sincerely thank the members of this forum , who had been of great help whenever we needed .. 

Thanks a lot everyone....

Regards
Manju


----------



## vinayapte11

*Answer to your query*



Saleem Hamad said:


> congrats to all those who got the visa
> i don't know if i am writing in the correct forum
> but i want info about the skill max ceiling cap is it revised on annual basis or it is the max number required at the moment till further requirement.
> i hope to get answer on that


Hi Saleem,
Follow the link below.
SkillSelect – SkillSelect

Once you goto this link you will see announcement in blue colour.
Below that you will see a tab 'reports'
when you click on that scroll down and you will see the occupation ceilings tab.
Click on that and it contains the total ceiling and the invitation allotted till date for each application.

Search yours.

All the best.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Varun Anand said:


> Thaks for ur reply Nishant,but as an age proof I have allreay provided them with 10th Merit certificate amd also passport........
> 
> I fail to understand why he has now requested for that......


Varun,

Normally they require 2 docs in support of their query.
I suggest you provide him with other docs such as aadhar card, voter id, and any other docs.
Also while providing request the CO to specifically tell what doc he requires.
In the meantime I feel you should try arranging for a duplicate school leaving certificate (if original is lost) as well as birth certificate. Visit the municipal corporation office of your area and get a birth certificate issued.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## bliss

Saleem Hamad said:


> congrats to all those who got the visa
> i don't know if i am writing in the correct forum
> but i want info about the skill max ceiling cap is it revised on annual basis or it is the max number required at the moment till further requirement.
> i hope to get answer on that



Quota is decided every year in July ... and there is a ceiling for each occupation which is decided then .


----------



## SRS_2013

Manju said:


> Good Morning..
> 
> 
> Finally , tdy morning we received our Grant!!!!!
> :cheer2:
> 
> Would like to sincerely thank the members of this forum , who had been of great help whenever we needed ..
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone....
> 
> Regards
> Manju


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## bliss

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* Manju​*


----------



## Sujith singh

Can any one pls tell me the DIBP phone no, so that I can enquire about my visa status?


----------



## SRS_2013

Oz_dream...where are you....
its time to update the table with more greens and browns


----------



## Luqman

Sujith singh said:


> Can any one pls tell me the DIBP phone no, so that I can enquire about my visa status?


00 61 1300 364 613 . Queue waiting time is around 31 minutes. I called directly from mobile @ 3.5 PKR / min from Pakistan


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hearty Congratulations!!*



Manju said:


> Good Morning..
> 
> 
> Finally , tdy morning we received our Grant!!!!!
> :cheer2:
> 
> Would like to sincerely thank the members of this forum , who had been of great help whenever we needed ..
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone....
> 
> Regards
> Manju


Hearty congratulations Manju!!!   
All the best for a great journey ahead.


----------



## OZHope

verg said:


> I got it, I got it, I got it! Visa granted today... after a long journey. It was kind of my fault, CO demanded additional documents and I have problems with the translator, which is why I sent them pretty late.
> 
> Anyways, all done now. I was really scared something bad was going to happen. Yeah!


Congratulations Verg


----------



## vinayapte11

*OZ dream missing...*



SRS_2013 said:


> Oz_dream...where are you....
> its time to update the table with more greens and browns


Oz dream is gayab today.  

She was the motivation behind me calling my Case Officer and I want to give her a peace of positive news.
But shes gayab


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated SandMine & Congats:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14----------_
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## 0z_dream

You can provid 10th mark sheet which shows your date of birth.


Varun Anand said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just saw in my immi acc. For last updated date,it says 23rd Jan-14.CO has asked for birth or age,evidence of - school leaving certificate.
> Wants to understand,which doc he is talking abt.I dont have my school leaving certificate.
> 
> Pls advise


----------



## anthoney

Manju said:


> Good Morning..
> 
> Finally , tdy morning we received our Grant!!!!!
> :cheer2:
> 
> Would like to sincerely thank the members of this forum , who had been of great help whenever we needed ..
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone....
> 
> Regards
> Manju


My hearty congratulations to you  Good luck


----------



## anhalim

3.5 PKR/min is pretty cheap I guess, from India it's minimum 12 INR/min.
people who are new here can use Google voice or skype
https://www.google.com/voice/rates




Luqman said:


> 00 61 1300 364 613 . Queue waiting time is around 31 minutes. I called directly from mobile @ 3.5 PKR / min from Pakistan


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated Manju & Congats:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
_
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------Team Allocated. CO?
_05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary---


----------



## Genie8

Manju said:


> Good Morning..
> 
> 
> Finally , tdy morning we received our Grant!!!!!
> :cheer2:
> 
> Would like to sincerely thank the members of this forum , who had been of great help whenever we needed ..
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone....
> 
> Regards
> Manju


That's great news! Congrats Manju! :whoo:


----------



## Genie8

verg said:


> I got it, I got it, I got it! Visa granted today... after a long journey. It was kind of my fault, CO demanded additional documents and I have problems with the translator, which is why I sent them pretty late.
> 
> Anyways, all done now. I was really scared something bad was going to happen. Yeah!


Heartiest congratulations on getting the grant! Good luck with settling in. :yo:


----------



## SRS_2013

0z_dream said:


> Good morning my frnd , im here i did it


could u add the below details too...


bang2012 - got CO allocated
Code-261313 /IELTS-8l|sub 189 lodged:14th Dec 2013|MEDS:16-Dec-13||CO from Adelaide team 2- 23rd Jan 2014 |Grant: ???????

verg - visa grant - 23rd jan
Computer Network Engineer | ACS: Aug 13 | EOI: 14 Oct 13 | Invite: 21 Oct 13 | Lodged 189: 21 Oct 13 | Meds: 31 Oct 13 | CO: 26 Nov 13 | Grant: 23 Jan 14


----------



## emerald89

For the submission of documents part, may I ask for the salary information and payslip, do we need to upload all pay slip for the entire period of job history? I am with the same company for 5+ years but our company HR system was migrated to new system in 2012. I can generate only for 2012-2013 pay slips for two years. Will I be questioned or asked for more if I did not upload all pay slips?





anhalim said:


> My analysis about about people getting grants faster or slower.
> 1) I think it's a misconception that people believe that being from high risk country is the reason of external checks on their docs, there are other expat members in this forum who are from low risk country still they are waiting since a long time.
> 2) Despite of being from high-risk country, there are many applicants from India, Pakistan and Bangladesh who are getting direct grants within 2 months irrespective of 189/190 visas.
> 3) What I believe is that, there are only 2 factors which makes some visa grants faster and others slower and includes external check etc.
> Firstly, your list of docs: If u make sure that you upload all your docs correctly within a month of your visa application (i.e. before CO gets allocated) then chances are very high that one will get direct grant irrespective of location, CO and visa sub category.​Secondly, your CO: it's been observed that some COs are very interactive and they reply to applicants mails very promptly and gets the required docs, such COs give grant very fast. On the other hand there are some COs who never reply to mails and never bother to request any info until u call DIBP and get your application status by yourself and then u get to know whether you need to submit more docs or not OR if your application is on external check.​


----------



## Genie8

bang2012 said:


> My CO has asked for my husband s docs for functional english. I had given his MBA pass certificate and some marksheets but still he has asked for more proofs. What should i do ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code-261313 /IELTS-8l|sub 189 lodged:14th Dec 2013|MEDS:16-Dec-13||CO from Adelaide team 2- 23rd Jan 2014 |Grant: ???????


MBA marksheet and certificates are not the right evidence for functional English. You should either provide IELTS score or a letter from his university stating the duration of his MBA and that the course was entirely taught in English..


----------



## emerald89

I have the understanding from the skill select website that it is updated annually on July. Current limit threshold is hit for most of the engineering and IT skills. NSW has already closed the nomination for all skills. It will be refreshed again in July 2014. 



Saleem Hamad said:


> congrats to all those who got the visa
> i don't know if i am writing in the correct forum
> but i want info about the skill max ceiling cap is it revised on annual basis or it is the max number required at the moment till further requirement.
> i hope to get answer on that


----------



## nithila.nagu

Hi all, 
I got my co allocated from Adelaide team 8 . He contacted me for medicals of my daughter. I did her medicals last July for 457 visa ,yet he wants another medicals to be done. And he is asking form 80 for dependent applicant. I thought form 80 is just for primary applicant . Did anyone encounter such a case ?? And how long ll it take for grant??


----------



## hashtagPR

emerald89 said:


> For the submission of documents part, may I ask for the salary information and payslip, do we need to upload all pay slip for the entire period of job history? I am with the same company for 5+ years but our company HR system was migrated to new system in 2012. I can generate only for 2012-2013 pay slips for two years. Will I be questioned or asked for more if I did not upload all pay slips?



YOu could upload your joining letter as proof of being in the organization from the To date. That should suffice.
If asked for more proof, probably can get a reference letter from manager/team mate with to and from dates and explain to the CO about the lack of older pay slips.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Manju said:


> Good Morning..
> 
> Finally , tdy morning we received our Grant!!!!!
> :cheer2:
> 
> Would like to sincerely thank the members of this forum , who had been of great help whenever we needed ..
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone....
> 
> Regards
> Manju


Congrats....Have fun and enjoy the moment


----------



## anhalim

Last one year pay slips with tax filled docs should be fine.



emerald89 said:


> For the submission of documents part, may I ask for the salary information and payslip, do we need to upload all pay slip for the entire period of job history? I am with the same company for 5+ years but our company HR system was migrated to new system in 2012. I can generate only for 2012-2013 pay slips for two years. Will I be questioned or asked for more if I did not upload all pay slips?


----------



## anhalim

they might have felt that your daughter's medical report is old, that may be the reason they have asked for a new one.
form 80 is for all applicants above 16 years.



nithila.nagu said:


> Hi all,
> I got my co allocated from Adelaide team 8 . He contacted me for medicals of my daughter. I did her medicals last July for 457 visa ,yet he wants another medicals to be done. And he is asking form 80 for dependent applicant. I thought form 80 is just for primary applicant . Did anyone encounter such a case ?? And how long ll it take for grant??


----------



## emerald89

Thank you for the quick reply. Actually I have got my employment letter stating To-From date from HR and recommendation letter stating job description and To-From my Department Head. Would it replace the pay slips?




hashtagPR said:


> YOu could upload your joining letter as proof of being in the organization from the To date. That should suffice.
> If asked for more proof, probably can get a reference letter from manager/team mate with to and from dates and explain to the CO about the lack of older pay slips.


----------



## 0z_dream

nithila.nagu said:


> Hi all,
> I got my co allocated from Adelaide team 8 . He contacted me for medicals of my daughter. I did her medicals last July for 457 visa ,yet he wants another medicals to be done. And he is asking form 80 for dependent applicant. I thought form 80 is just for primary applicant . Did anyone encounter such a case ?? And how long ll it take for grant??


form 80 ihave given form 80 for me and my spouse


----------



## hashtagPR

emerald89 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. Actually I have got my employment letter stating To-From date from HR and recommendation letter stating job description and To-From my Department Head. Would it replace the pay slips?



That should do perfectly!
Payslips are just additional documents in case the CO might ask


----------



## nithila.nagu

anhalim said:


> they might have felt that your daughter's medical report is old, that may be the reason they have asked for a new one.
> form 80 is for all applicants above 16 years.


Thank you .. I thought its just for primary applicant.. anyways i have done it now. But i had just done it last july, may be its a baby they would have thought its old..


----------



## nithila.nagu

0z_dream said:


> form 80 ihave given form 80 for me and my spouse



ohhh i should have known it earlier.. I hope they dont make further delays..
Does these mean that all others are fine??


----------



## 0z_dream

Added bang2012, verg, Updated nithila.nagu
bang2012 got it so sure my co is looking into my docs now:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
_14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-----


----------



## Black_Rose

Manju said:


> Good Morning..
> 
> 
> Finally , tdy morning we received our Grant!!!!!
> :cheer2:
> 
> Would like to sincerely thank the members of this forum , who had been of great help whenever we needed ..
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone....
> 
> Regards
> Manju


Congratulation.... :brick:


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



0z_dream said:


> yea sure form 80 is optional for some cos , so it is clear that other things are fine, 100% sure all u r docs are fine because co asked for medical, thats the final stage


Oz dream you can put on my timeline if space is there - Second installment demanded - 22nd January 2014.

In between my agent confirmed that he has received communication from the case officer.

Will hopefully make the payment by today evening once he forwards the mail and link for payment.


----------



## cherry83

Adding my name to the list:

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------
05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13---------sigamani
10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14----------
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------
09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14

18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-----


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congrats to all those who got their Visa today..... All the very best for your future endeavours.


----------



## expat2aus

Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!

By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.

ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.

"The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."

Thank you guys!!!


----------



## Ben 10

expat2aus said:


> Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.
> 
> ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.
> 
> "The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
> We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."
> 
> Thank you guys!!!




*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Expat2aus*








​[/QUOTE]


----------



## bliss

expat2aus said:


> Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.
> 
> ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.
> 
> "The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
> We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."
> 
> Thank you guys!!!


Remember we said so  when you asked what it could mean !!! Congrats bro 

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* expat2aus​*


----------



## expat2aus

Ben 10 said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS FOR
> YOUR GRANT
> 
> Expat2aus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


[/QUOTE]


Thank you very much Ben_10!!!


----------



## SRS_2013

expat2aus said:


> Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.
> 
> ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.
> 
> "The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
> We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."
> 
> Thank you guys!!!


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## expat2aus

bliss said:


> Remember we said so  when you asked what it could mean !!! Congrats bro


Your words come true and you are really great. Thank you bro!


----------



## expat2aus

SRS_2013 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Many thanks bro!!


----------



## Genie8

expat2aus said:


> Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.
> 
> ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.
> 
> "The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
> We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."
> 
> Thank you guys!!!


Brilliant news! Congratulations :high5:


----------



## SRS_2013

expat2aus said:


> Many thanks bro!!


its sis friend  

why is everybody else in the forum considered as bro  ...its the name is it?


----------



## emerald89

Ha Ha.. I think it is not only the name. It is also the fact that men are more active in those type of things.. We may not see many of us in here I think.



SRS_2013 said:


> its sis friend
> 
> why is everybody else in the forum considered as bro  ...its the name is it?


----------



## Sai2Aus

bliss said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
> * Manju​*





expat2aus said:


> Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.
> 
> ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.
> 
> "The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
> We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."
> 
> Thank you guys!!!





SandMine said:


> I generally don’t write such long texts/mails etc., but this one I do want to…..
> It was way back in 1985-86, when I was around 5-6 years old and just started to play cricket (and also started loving it). That was the time when I first time in my life saw India playing cricket against Australia @ Melbourne Cricket Ground (Popularly known as MCG) on a brand new color TV (it was a CRT and the company was BPL). The picturesque cricket ground, city skylines, amazing shorelines and sandy beaches sow a seed of dream in my life, One day I want to be there… I want to be in Australia…. I want to live in Melbourne…….
> My dear forum friends, I received my Grant letter today. I can tell you it was almost direct grant.
> I had front uploaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals on 29.11.2013. The CO had to contact me for new PCC. Since, the one I already submitted had misspelled my last name. Fortunately I got a new with 24 hours, within next 10 hours I had my Grant Letter.
> Timelines:
> IELTS APR13 - R7, W7,S8,L8
> ACS – Applied on 3 July 2013
> ACS – Results on 21st Oct 2013
> EOI – Applied on 9th Nov 2013
> SS-VIC on 17th Nov
> Visa Lodged – 29th Nov 2013
> Visa Grant 23rd Jan 2014
> I wish all those who have already received the Grant for a prosperous life in Oz and wish good luck for those who are waiting for one
> Now ….. the actual stamping???:rockon:
> Thanks you all again:rockon:





verg said:


> I got it, I got it, I got it! Visa granted today... after a long journey. It was kind of my fault, CO demanded additional documents and I have problems with the translator, which is why I sent them pretty late.
> 
> Anyways, all done now. I was really scared something bad was going to happen. Yeah!



Congrats to all of you for your great success .. :wave::lock1::thumb::lalala::amen:


----------



## Sai2Aus

nithila.nagu said:


> Hi all,
> I got my co allocated from Adelaide team 8 . He contacted me for medicals of my daughter. I did her medicals last July for 457 visa ,yet he wants another medicals to be done. And he is asking form 80 for dependent applicant. I thought form 80 is just for primary applicant . Did anyone encounter such a case ?? And how long ll it take for grant??


Congrats nithila.. Send your docs soon and get your grant..


----------



## Ben 10

Manju said:


> Good Morning..
> 
> 
> Finally , tdy morning we received our Grant!!!!!
> :cheer2:
> 
> Would like to sincerely thank the members of this forum , who had been of great help whenever we needed ..
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone....
> 
> Regards
> Manju



*CONGRATULATIONS FOR
YOUR GRANT

Manju*








​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi Vinay,

Thats great.. when are you planning to make the payment? 

Grant is just on your door step.. Make the payment and invite the grant !!


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hearty Congratulations!!*



expat2aus said:


> Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.
> 
> ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.
> 
> "The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
> We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."
> 
> Thank you guys!!!


That is really great news.....Hearty congratulations!! and All the very best for an awesome future in Australia!!


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thanks a lot Sai.*



Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> Thats great.. when are you planning to make the payment?
> 
> Grant is just on your door step.. Make the payment and invite the grant !!


Thank you very much Sai. I will make the payment today evening. Recharged my forex card in the morning.Hoping a grant soon.

A very very special thanks to you sai. You have been indeed very supportive.
Thanks a ton buddy. All the best for your endeavours!!


----------



## Sai2Aus

vinayapte11 said:


> Thank you very much Sai. I will make the payment today evening. Recharged my forex card in the morning.Hoping a grant soon.
> 
> A very very special thanks to you sai. You have been indeed very supportive.
> Thanks a ton buddy. All the best for your endeavours!!


Thanks friend.. 

Wish the CO recieves the payment tomorrow and send the grant immediately.. 

Advance congratulations buddy..


----------



## vinayapte11

*Wish you a direct grant!!*



Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> Thats great.. when are you planning to make the payment?
> 
> Grant is just on your door step.. Make the payment and invite the grant !!


I see you in the next bunch of direct grants!!!   

All the best!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Black_Rose

expat2aus said:


> Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.
> 
> ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.
> 
> "The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
> We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."
> 
> Thank you guys!!!


wowow Congratulations mate. wishing you a very happy journey to the rest of the life.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Manju said:


> Good Morning..
> 
> 
> Finally , tdy morning we received our Grant!!!!!
> :cheer2:
> 
> Would like to sincerely thank the members of this forum , who had been of great help whenever we needed ..
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone....
> 
> Regards
> Manju


Congrats :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## expat2aus

SRS_2013 said:


> its sis friend
> 
> why is everybody else in the forum considered as bro  ...its the name is it?


Exactly!!!  

Anyway, Thank you sis!!


----------



## expat2aus

vinayapte11 said:


> That is really great news.....Hearty congratulations!! and All the very best for an awesome future in Australia!!


Thank you very much buddy. Wish you get the grant very soon!!!


----------



## expat2aus

Black_Rose said:


> wowow Congratulations mate. wishing you a very happy journey to the rest of the life.


Many thanks Black_Rose!!


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

jre05 said:


> lol @ Bring it on  Some real hunk (Stud) hot and SMART guys use this phrase
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Well, if you ask me, I am really not bothered about these things, however, I am yet to do my Medicals very soon. Even if I complete that, I wouldn't be much bothered, let it come at its own time  What I am not bothered with is, I submitted all docs that CO would like :yo:
> 
> By the way which visa are you on? 189/190? :hug:


Apologies for the delay.....I have applied for 189...and I am waiting from Aug 2013...Got the CO allocated on 24th Oct 2013...


----------



## Vamshi4happy

expat2aus said:


> Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.
> 
> ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.
> 
> "The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
> We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."
> 
> Thank you guys!!!


Congratulations !!!! All the very best for your future endeavours......


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

Tasmanian Devil said:


> Apologies for the delay.....I have applied for 189...and I am waiting from Aug 2013...Got the CO allocated on 24th Oct 2013...


And Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## gyan

misguided said:


> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 13/01/13------------kaurivneet--------
> 16/01/13----------misguided----------
> 17/01/13----------thinkpanther------------


TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
17/01/13---------------Gyan----------


----------



## Manju

*functional english*

Even our CO asked the same for my husband. We had to get the letter from his MBA college , stating he has completed the course in English ..(Luckily we were able to get this in 2 days time).

This is alternative to IELTS.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

expat2aus said:


> Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.
> 
> ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.
> 
> "The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
> We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."
> 
> Thank you guys!!!


Congrats... Thats a great news :cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## Panko

expat2aus said:


> Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.
> 
> ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.
> 
> "The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
> We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."
> 
> Thank you guys!!!


Congratulations buddy.


----------



## expat2aus

Vamshi4happy said:


> Congratulations !!!! All the very best for your future endeavours......


Thank you very much bro!! All the best for your speedy grant!


----------



## expat2aus

Panko said:


> Congratulations buddy.


Thank you very much bro!!


----------



## 0z_dream

Added expat2aus congrats expat2auseace:eace:
, added cherry83

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
_14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-----


----------



## Manju

nithila.nagu said:


> Hi all,
> I got my co allocated from Adelaide team 8 . He contacted me for medicals of my daughter. I did her medicals last July for 457 visa ,yet he wants another medicals to be done. And he is asking form 80 for dependent applicant. I thought form 80 is just for primary applicant . Did anyone encounter such a case ?? And how long ll it take for grant??




Yes , even I was asked form 80 for my husband.


----------



## Jango911

expat2aus said:


> Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.
> 
> ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.
> 
> "The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
> We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."
> 
> Thank you guys!!!



Many Congrats MATE!!!


----------



## expat2aus

SAMD_Oz said:


> Congrats... Thats a great news :cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you buddy!!


----------



## BlackBelt

A lot of movement today, heh?

I've just got an email from my C.O., so it seems one was assigned afterall. Requested passport photos from me and my wife, and medical examination, however, we've already completed medical examinations. I've read here somewhere that this sometimes happens, we perform the medical examination before the CO is assigned and sometimes the CO asks for it anyway. On my Immi Account the option to "organise health" is not shown anymore, so I assume they got it, but I will contact my CO anyway.

Team 23 - Adelaide

I've updated our spreadsheet with the information.


----------



## expat2aus

Jango911 said:


> Many Congrats MATE!!!


Thank you very much buddy!


----------



## Anj79

expat2aus said:


> Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.
> 
> ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.
> 
> "The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
> We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."
> 
> Thank you guys!!!


:cheer2::cheer2:CONGRATULATIONS expat2aus !!! :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## expat2aus

Varun Anand said:


> Thanks for ur reply dear,but I have allready provided him with passport,and my 10th merit certtificate which is for DOB verification.
> 
> Also ,I want to undrstand whts difference bw requested and required.


Varun,

I was not having the birth certificate. My agent asked me to get a "Date of Birth Affidavit" from notary public in 20 Rupees stamp paper. I submitted passport, 10 th merit certificate and affidavit.


----------



## expat2aus

Anj79 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2:CONGRATULATIONS expat2aus !!! :cheer2::cheer2:


Thank you very much buddy!!


----------



## Neville Smith

*Congratulations - By Neville*



expat2aus said:


> Thank you buddy!!


.

Hi,

Congratulations on your Grant. God Bless.


----------



## Maverick7185

Well, I got CO allocated on 09th Jan (Team 8 ). No contact from CO yet. All the uploaded docs were in received status already. However yesterday one of the documents for my wife had the received date updated to 22nd jan. 

Any idea what this implies ?


----------



## Anj79

Anyone has any idea about the time frame for the visa grant after CO has requested additional docs ? Have there been any cases where CO has requested docs multiple times?
Sorry... just super anxious !!My CO requested additional docs such as FBI PCC and Proof of functional English on 18th Jan, sent it to her the same day as we had already uploaded them earlier(All docs were frontloaded including Medicals and PCC), but no action yet! No change in the last updated date too!:confused2:


----------



## anhalim

Which team? co?
i'm on same boat.




Anj79 said:


> Anyone has any idea about the time frame for the visa grant after CO has requested additional docs ? Have there been any cases where CO has requested docs multiple times?
> Sorry... just super anxious !!My CO requested additional docs such as FBI PCC and Proof of functional English on 18th Jan, sent it to her the same day as we had already uploaded them earlier(All docs were frontloaded including Medicals and PCC), but no action yet! No change in the last updated date too!:confused2:


----------



## Anj79

anhalim said:


> Which team? co?
> i'm on same boat.


Team 33 Brisbane:KD


----------



## 2013

Anj79 said:


> Team 33 Brisbane:KD


Same here... 

waiting from last 6 days..!!


----------



## mafuz767

florence1222 said:


> You are very lucky! At least your CO reply your emails. My CO never reply any emails. Also My case shouldn't be gone for external checks since i m not from high-risk country


Ha ha ha ... Ohh you live in Adelaide !!!!! We are than onshore Applicant !!!


----------



## mafuz767

Saleem Hamad said:


> Functional english means your husband needs to take ielts test with 4.5 each


It's not 4.5 each... It's overall 4.5 mate...


----------



## lovebt

*189 Application Done*

Hi Guys,

I got an Invite for 189 on 2nd Dec. I have now accepted it on 18th Jan after a long delay because of a passport renewal issue. 

Now I have made the application, uploaded all documents, except PCC & Medicals.

*Documents Uploaded*

 Certified Passport copy
 Certified IELTS Results
 Skill Assessment
 Certified Tax Returns of 5 years
 Certified Audited Balance Sheet & P&L Page for last 5 years
 Work Experience Letters ( I have worked for the same company for this duration )
 Single Page Pay Slip confirmation

I have not uploaded Bank Statements, are they really necessary and if so, for how long should I upload them? I am claiming points for 5+ years of work experience.

I am wondering if I should do Medicals & PPC before I get a CO? 

I anyways need a PCC from Dubai, for which I am going to Dubai next week and get a PCC as surprisingly thats the quickest and the most cost effective way also. Anyone who stayed in Dubai, should know this. However I will give a full positive review on this once I get mine on hand.

Thanks

B


----------



## bliss

Saleem Hamad said:


> Thanks for your reply i know that part all i am asking is that is required numbers revised on annual basis or is it the max required till future annoncement


Every year it is decided ; say if DIBP decides 100 seats (which is decided say in July 2013) and if 100 fill in by Aug 2013 then next seat will be decided in July 2014 next year and there is nothing in between.

Second case if 100 seats decided in July 2013 and only 90 filled by 30 Jun 2013, this does not mean the 10 seats will be carried over, its a new number again in July 2014. 

Hope I replied to your question.


----------



## bliss

BlackBelt said:


> A lot of movement today, heh?
> 
> I've just got an email from my C.O., so it seems one was assigned afterall. Requested passport photos from me and my wife, and medical examination, however, we've already completed medical examinations. I've read here somewhere that this sometimes happens, we perform the medical examination before the CO is assigned and sometimes the CO asks for it anyway. On my Immi Account the option to "organise health" is not shown anymore, so I assume they got it, but I will contact my CO anyway.
> 
> Team 23 - Adelaide
> 
> I've updated our spreadsheet with the information.


Congratulation BlackBelt for your CO allocation , is it 189 or190, i guess 189 -- right ?


----------



## florence1222

mafuz767 said:


> Ha ha ha ... Ohh you live in Adelaide !!!!! We are than onshore Applicant !!!


Haha i dont there's any advantage of being an onshore applicant  been separating with my partner until now

But good to know that we are on the same boat! Haha
How many times did your CO contact you?

Good luck for both of us!!


----------



## expat2aus

Australian IT industry facing skills crisis; may generate over 21,000 new jobs in next three years.
(Dated 27-Dec-2013)

http://articles.economictimes.india...6847_1_new-it-jobs-wage-rates-online-presence

This is an encouraging news to all of us.


----------



## bliss

jaideepf1407 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jre05 View Post
> Hey Jaydeepf, Well you can indeed place your EOI now as you already have positive assessment and IELTS. No need to wait at all as EOI is a ranking system and have high competition throughout the world. EOI is simple, online application containing some 15 pages, easy to fill. It just ask for informations like personal name, passport number, DOB etc, then your educational details (From diploma to highest degree), then ereyour work experience details, your IELTS and ACS details. No need to upload any document when you upload EOI and neither have to pay anything, its free. Carefully fill it. Once you fill, cross check many times before you submit, especially the point calculations (It automatically does it for you, be careful in employment section, where you should put relevant or non relevant flag for each of your employment. This is based on how you got your ACS assessment). Remember, all doubts have beensasa answered in this thread already many a times which may arise in EOI submission which is below (Please help yourself). EOI submitted club If you have questions, you can ask anyone there. Also, once you placed an EOI, you get an email about your confirmation. Then based on invitation rounds, you get an invite anytime (You get an idea in the above thread). Once you get the invitation only, you should upload all documents, pay fee etc). But it takes a lot of time, depending on various factors. If your points are higher and it is a rare occupation, you get an invite soon). All the best. Hope I tried to answer your question. Best regards, JR <br>
> Thanks a ton mate ,I have filled out the EOI. Pages ,only waiting to submit.
> I was actually referring to the data to be filled out for the e-visa online application form,is there any thread with specific info.
> Thanks once again.


Jaideep, Jre05 has written it very well, see you dont have to bother for fee at this moment. Once you fill in the EOI and submit it , DIBP will send invite automatically.

The invites are sent twice a month i.e every 2nd and 4th Monday. If you meet the threshold you will receive an invite and the invite is valid for 2 months , you need to pay fee in those 2 months and once you pay the fees then only you will be able to upload all documents.

To know the threshold check the immi site and see reports , immi publishes the report where in it display that for last round the invite is sent to which point holders, you will see an example like occupation code 261313 last invite 60 points, and EOI date upto 12 Aug 2013, so you know that all ppl who scored 60 or more until 12Aug are invited so next invite will be for ppl with 60 or more from 12 Aug,
You will also come to know how many invite for a particular occupation code has been sent for that invite round, then you can do your maths and you will be able to predict when you should get your invite. 

I hope this helps


----------



## bliss

lovebt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got an Invite for 189 on 2nd Dec. I have now accepted it on 18th Jan after a long delay because of a passport renewal issue.
> 
> Now I have made the application, uploaded all documents, except PCC & Medicals.
> 
> *Documents Uploaded*
> 
> Certified Passport copy
> Certified IELTS Results
> Skill Assessment
> Certified Tax Returns of 5 years
> Certified Audited Balance Sheet & P&L Page for last 5 years
> Work Experience Letters ( I have worked for the same company for this duration )
> Single Page Pay Slip confirmation
> 
> I have not uploaded Bank Statements, are they really necessary and if so, for how long should I upload them? I am claiming points for 5+ years of work experience.
> 
> I am wondering if I should do Medicals & PPC before I get a CO?
> 
> I anyways need a PCC from Dubai, for which I am going to Dubai next week and get a PCC as surprisingly thats the quickest and the most cost effective way also. Anyone who stayed in Dubai, should know this. However I will give a full positive review on this once I get mine on hand.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> B


Few of the co;s asks for bank statement , if you need to upload , upload it for all the years you have claimed points for.

There are many applicant who wait for their CO to tell them to get medical and pcc done, the positive side is you come to know you have a CO , negative is you loose time as your file goes in hold until you provide medical and pcc , that is the reason many application (whom I met in this forum) get their medical and pcc done before co allocation and front load all the documents, including form 80 for self and spouce and also form 1221 (it is a subset of form 80 and is not mandatory).


----------



## BlackBelt

bliss said:


> Congratulation BlackBelt for your CO allocation , is it 189 or190, i guess 189 -- right ?


Yes, 189 with 75 points.


----------



## bliss

BlackBelt said:


> Yes, 189 with 75 points.


I hv also lodged on the same date but 190, good luck to you.


----------



## weel

expat2aus said:


> Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.
> 
> ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.
> 
> "The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
> We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."
> 
> Thank you guys!!!


Many congrats for your grant...:xmascandle:


----------



## lovebt

bliss said:


> Few of the co;s asks for bank statement , if you need to upload , upload it for all the years you have claimed points for.
> 
> There are many applicant who wait for their CO to tell them to get medical and pcc done, the positive side is you come to know you have a CO , negative is you loose time as your file goes in hold until you provide medical and pcc , that is the reason many application (whom I met in this forum) get their medical and pcc done before co allocation and front load all the documents, including form 80 for self and spouce and also form 1221 (it is a subset of form 80 and is not mandatory).


Thanks for the advice. 

I have my application on the new ImmiAccount. Form 80 & 1221 are still required? I don't see that in the list. 

I will get my PCC / Meds organized & upload. 

Cheers

B


----------



## bliss

lovebt said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I have my application on the new ImmiAccount. Form 80 & 1221 are still required? I don't see that in the list.
> 
> I will get my PCC / Meds organized & upload.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> B


Download form 80 ; you need to upload it under character, there you would get 2 subdrop down one for pcc and one for form 80


----------



## jre05

jaideepf1407 said:


> Thanks a ton mate ,I have filled out the EOI. Pages ,only waiting to submit.
> I was actually referring to the data to be filled out for the e-visa online application form,is there any thread with specific info.
> Thanks once again.


Sorry for the delayed response, I never noticed this thread.

Well, tons of threads (Most are old) which explains the documents necessary to lunch.

However, the below link would give you more insights, its quite friendly.

Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online

Please help yourself.

Thank you BLISS for adding to my reply to help him, appreciate it. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Sunlight11

Maverick7185 said:


> Well, I got CO allocated on 09th Jan (Team 8 ). No contact from CO yet. All the uploaded docs were in received status already. However yesterday one of the documents for my wife had the received date updated to 22nd jan.
> 
> Any idea what this implies ?


I'm having the same time, it's clear that they are working on your case...


----------



## nupur

*congrats!!!!!!!*



Manju said:


> Good Morning..
> 
> 
> Finally , tdy morning we received our Grant!!!!!
> :cheer2:
> 
> Would like to sincerely thank the members of this forum , who had been of great help whenever we needed ..
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone....
> 
> Regards
> Manju


congragulations!!!!!!!!:hippie:


----------



## VidyaS

bliss said:


> Few of the co;s asks for bank statement , if you need to upload , upload it for all the years you have claimed points for.
> 
> There are many applicant who wait for their CO to tell them to get medical and pcc done, the positive side is you come to know you have a CO , negative is you loose time as your file goes in hold until you provide medical and pcc , that is the reason many application (whom I met in this forum) get their medical and pcc done before co allocation and front load all the documents, including form 80 for self and spouce and also form 1221 (it is a subset of form 80 and is not mandatory).


Hi Bliss,

Is Form 80 required for Spouse, as Spouse details are captured in Primary applicant's Form 80 ?

Thanks


----------



## IAA81

*Change of status*

Hello to all,

I have question, needs expert opinion.

I have applied thru agent. he did not shared any info like user name and password of immiaccount but I created one and import my visa app. Till yesterday, it was showing "evidence of overseas employment" in "recommended" status but today it is showing "Required" state. as I seen my agent has already uploaded it today.

changing the state from recommended to required means CO allocation or what???

Please help.

Visa class: 190 | lodged : 11/12/13 |


----------



## Panko

IAA81 said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I have question, needs expert opinion.
> 
> I have applied thru agent. he did not shared any info like user name and password of immiaccount but I created one and import my visa app. Till yesterday, it was showing "evidence of overseas employment" in "recommended" status but today it is showing "Required" state. as I seen my agent has already uploaded it today.
> 
> changing the state from recommended to required means CO allocation or what???
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Visa class: 190 | lodged : 11/12/13 |


No buddy. It doesn't signify that CO had been allocated.


----------



## jaideepf1407

bliss said:


> Jaideep, Jre05 has written it very well, see you dont have to bother for fee at this moment. Once you fill in the EOI and submit it , DIBP will send invite automatically. The invites are sent twice a month i.e every 2nd and 4th Monday. If you meet the threshold you will receive an invite and the invite is valid for 2 months , you need to pay fee in those 2 months and once you pay the fees then only you will be able to upload all documents. To know the threshold check the immi site and see reports , immi publishes the report where in it display that for last round the invite is sent to which point holders, you will see an example like occupation code 261313 last invite 60 points, and EOI date upto 12 Aug 2013, so you know that all ppl who scored 60 or more until 12Aug are invited so next invite will be for ppl with 60 or more from 12 Aug, You will also come to know how many invite for a particular occupation code has been sent for that invite round, then you can do your maths and you will be able to predict when you should get your invite. I hope this helps


Thanks Bliss for the detailed reply.Finally Understood the "Visa date of Effect" part and how the invites system works.
You have also made the following comment ,
"You will also come to know how many invite for a particular occupation code has been sent for that invite round,"
Still unable to check out how many invites went out for my occupation code 231212.
Am not sure if they list it out there or maybe I'm not reading it right.


----------



## jaideepf1407

jre05 said:


> Sorry for the delayed response, I never noticed this thread. Well, tons of threads (Most are old) which explains the documents necessary to lunch. However, the below link would give you more insights, its quite friendly. Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online Please help yourself. Thank you BLISS for adding to my reply to help him, appreciate it.  Best regards, JR


Thanks jre05,Thanks for the Link.


----------



## urban_nomad

Hey guys...
I have recently started to follow this forum and have a few quries...

My wife and me have applied for 190 ss for act, she being the primary applicant.

Visa applied 2nd nov 13
Co appointed 17th dec 13
Meds and pcc submitted 9th jan

Co is from team2 gsm adelaide

1.when can I expect the visa grant?
2.is it ideal to contact the co?

Thank you


----------



## nithila.nagu

0z_dream said:


> yea sure form 80 is optional for some cos , so it is clear that other things are fine, 100% sure all u r docs are fine because co asked for medical, thats the final stage


Oh tats nice to hear..hope everything moves smoothly.. how's long ll the CO take to look into my case after submitting all docs ??


----------



## nithila.nagu

Sai2Aus said:


> Congrats nithila.. Send your docs soon and get your grant..


Thank you sai, hopefully I get it soon.. booked medicals, submitted form 80


----------



## nithila.nagu

Manju said:


> Yes , even I was asked form 80 for my husband.


How long did it take after submitting all the docs??


----------



## 2013

urban_nomad said:


> Hey guys...
> I have recently started to follow this forum and have a few quries...
> 
> My wife and me have applied for 190 ss for act, she being the primary applicant.
> 
> Visa applied 2nd nov 13
> Co appointed 17th dec 13
> Meds and pcc submitted 9th jan
> 
> Co is from team2 gsm adelaide
> 
> 1.when can I expect the visa grant?
> 2.is it ideal to contact the co?
> 
> Thank you


What are the initials of your CO?? Even my case is assigned to same team and I'm waiting from 1 week...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ozbabe

Hi all,

Congratulations to all who have got grants.

I just got my ACS result today and need advise from experienced members. They have deducted more years than I expected and I am only left with 55 points.

I am therefore considering state sponsorship from Victoria. Can anyone who has got approval from Victoria please guide;

1. Do I have to apply to Victoria before I lodge EOI?
2. How long on average does it take Victoria to nominate based on my points?
3. Do I have to show proof of funds?

I await your urgent response to inform my next move please.

Thanks and regards


----------



## hashtagPR

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all, Congratulations to all who have got grants. I just got my ACS result today and need advise from experienced members. They have deducted more years than I expected and I am only left with 55 points. I am therefore considering state sponsorship from Victoria. Can anyone who has got approval from Victoria please guide; 1. Do I have to apply to Victoria before I lodge EOI? 2. How long on average does it take Victoria to nominate based on my points? 3. Do I have to show proof of funds? I await your urgent response to inform my next move please. Thanks and regards



1.You can lodge an EOI and then quote the eoi number in your Vic application
2. Cannot predict the nomination timelines. Could take a few days to a few weeks.
It mostly doesn't depend on points, but make sure your CV/ resume you upload.. References.. Work ex.. Everything is all clear and good
3. No need to show proof of funds

I applied to Vic and got the nomination in 2 weeks.
All the best


----------



## sumdur

I got CO assigned for me . 
I have submitted the reference letter issued by my immidiate superior on stamp paper. The same reference letter was accepted by ACS. 

However CO is now asking for reference on company letter head from authorized person. 
My company being a large Indian IT company the HR is not connected to my roles and respincibilities. It is impossible to get such letter from HR.

What should I do? What should I respond to CO. Apart from this CO is asking for Form 16 for all the years and latest salary slips which I will provide. Do I have to Noterize the salary slips and Form 16 as well.

Somebody please reply. I am really scared about fate of my case.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Zaxter

Hi All,

The long and never ending process of applying for a PR has finally come to an end. We have got our grant today morning !!!!

This forum has been sort of a bible for many of us. Thank you all to have contributed towards this. I wish you all the best !!!

Regards
Zaxter


----------



## SRS_2013

Zaxter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The long and never ending process of applying for a PR has finally come to an end. We have got our grant today morning !!!!
> 
> This forum has been sort of a bible for many of us. Thank you all to have contributed towards this. I wish you all the best !!!
> 
> Regards
> Zaxter


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi Vivek,

I achieved 6 in Speaking and above 7 in others. I applied for revaluation and got 7 in speaking afterwards. But it took around 2.5 - 3 months.

You can apply for ACT now (as u have 7 in speaking and 7 overall) and after applying for ACT SS try to go for new IELTS exam or revaluation as you will be needing 7 in all for DIBP.






vivek_s said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am pursuing for state sponsorship for ACT and as a first step i appeared for my IELTS on 9th Jan,2014 and got score of overall 7.5 bands (S 8, L 8.5, R 7, W 6). I have to apply for open occupation. My total points is 50. I am already done with my ACS assessment.
> 
> For applying Visa I need 10 more points, 5 i can get from SS and i am re appearing for IELTS on 1st Feb to get 7 in each section to get 10 points.
> 
> 
> As per my knowledge for SS i need 7 in speaking and overall 7 bands for open occupation. Seniors Please suggest should i apply for the SS with current IELTS score.
> 
> Vivek


----------



## anthoney

Zaxter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The long and never ending process of applying for a PR has finally come to an end. We have got our grant today morning !!!!
> 
> This forum has been sort of a bible for many of us. Thank you all to have contributed towards this. I wish you all the best !!!
> 
> Regards
> Zaxter


Congratulations mate  have a wonderful journey ahead


----------



## bobinv

Congrats mate.. All the best for your future  



Zaxter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The long and never ending process of applying for a PR has finally come to an end. We have got our grant today morning !!!!
> 
> This forum has been sort of a bible for many of us. Thank you all to have contributed towards this. I wish you all the best !!!
> 
> Regards
> Zaxter


----------



## anthoney

expat2aus said:


> Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.
> 
> ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.
> 
> "The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
> We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."
> 
> Thank you guys!!!


Congrats mate  your long wait and patience finally paid off  Good luck with your smooth move to Aus


----------



## urban_nomad

2013 said:


> What are the initials of your CO?? Even my case is assigned to same team and I'm waiting from 1 week...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hey...our co's initials are SO


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* Zaxter​*


----------



## upendrasingh

this is really strange, i am also in same condition. Company can't provide such letter on letter head and i can have only statutory declaration from my colleague.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Zaxter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The long and never ending process of applying for a PR has finally come to an end. We have got our grant today morning !!!!
> 
> This forum has been sort of a bible for many of us. Thank you all to have contributed towards this. I wish you all the best !!!
> 
> Regards
> Zaxter


Congratulations on your win....all the best for your future endeavours....good luck my friend...


----------



## Sai2Aus

sumdur said:


> I got CO assigned for me .
> I have submitted the reference letter issued by my immidiate superior on stamp paper. The same reference letter was accepted by ACS.
> 
> However CO is now asking for reference on company letter head from authorized person.
> My company being a large Indian IT company the HR is not connected to my roles and respincibilities. It is impossible to get such letter from HR.
> 
> What should I do? What should I respond to CO. Apart from this CO is asking for Form 16 for all the years and latest salary slips which I will provide. Do I have to Noterize the salary slips and Form 16 as well.
> 
> Somebody please reply. I am really scared about fate of my case.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hi.. I too have submitted SD only. Does your Sd contains the statement company cannot provide such letter so only you have submitted SD?

May be you can explain to your CO the same and submit rest of the docs.. if you have promotion , hike, offer letters submit those too..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT
> 
> Zaxter


Many Many Congratulations Zaxter.. Wish you the best in Oz..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi.. I too have submitted SD only. Does your Sd contains the statement company cannot provide such letter so only you have submitted SD?
> 
> May be you can explain to your CO the same and submit rest of the docs.. if you have promotion , hike, offer letters submit those too..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi Sai

Is it mandatory to upload SD ? I have not done that.

if yes, in which category in immi account we have to upload the doc ?


----------



## Ozbabe

hashtagPR said:


> 1.You can lodge an EOI and then quote the eoi number in your Vic application
> 2. Cannot predict the nomination timelines. Could take a few days to a few weeks.
> It mostly doesn't depend on points, but make sure your CV/ resume you upload.. References.. Work ex.. Everything is all clear and good
> 3. No need to show proof of funds
> 
> I applied to Vic and got the nomination in 2 weeks.
> All the best


Thanks for the heads up. I will prepare my EOI now


----------



## SRS_2013

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Sai
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload SD ? I have not done that.
> 
> if yes, in which category in immi account we have to upload the doc ?


I also have submitted a notarized affidavit only....no means to get the reference letter in company letter head 

how do we proceed if the CO asks for it?

i am yet to allocated to a CO(I think)...not sure if that will be asked for


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Zaxter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The long and never ending process of applying for a PR has finally come to an end. We have got our grant today morning !!!!
> 
> This forum has been sort of a bible for many of us. Thank you all to have contributed towards this. I wish you all the best !!!
> 
> Regards
> Zaxter


Congrats :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck dude!


----------



## SRS_2013

The forum is kind of dull today....what happened????

cheer up friends...its Friday:hippie::hippie:layball:layball:


----------



## sigamani

Zaxter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The long and never ending process of applying for a PR has finally come to an end. We have got our grant today morning !!!!
> 
> This forum has been sort of a bible for many of us. Thank you all to have contributed towards this. I wish you all the best !!!
> 
> Regards
> Zaxter



Congrats!


----------



## anhalim

I think everybody is disappointed and depressed as there were not much of activity in DIBP this week 





SRS_2013 said:


> The forum is kind of dull today....what happened????
> 
> cheer up friends...its Friday:hippie::hippie:layball:layball:


----------



## bharadwajsvr

SRS_2013 said:


> The forum is kind of dull today....what happened????
> 
> cheer up friends...its Friday:hippie::hippie:layball:layball:


TGIF :juggle::cheer2::hat::music::tea:eace:arty:opcorn:op2:


----------



## askchennai

bharadwajsvr said:


> TGIF :juggle::cheer2::hat::music::tea:eace:arty:opcorn:op2:


Did you get any email from CO asking for any document after changing your Immi account update date?


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Sai
> 
> Is it mandatory to upload SD ? I have not done that.
> 
> if yes, in which category in immi account we have to upload the doc ?


AS I did not have any reference letter from my current company i submitted the SD. Also I have submited other supporting docs like payslips,form 16 etc. 

If CO asks for reference letter i cannot provide as my comp wouldnt give.. 

:juggle::confused2::spit::noidea:


----------



## askchennai

CO assigned till 16Dec applicants for 189 but any idea where we are at 190? Those who applied 189 before 16Dec have CO for sure now. May be they didnt contact you but for sure you have CO.


----------



## OZHope

Zaxter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The long and never ending process of applying for a PR has finally come to an end. We have got our grant today morning !!!!
> 
> This forum has been sort of a bible for many of us. Thank you all to have contributed towards this. I wish you all the best !!!
> 
> Regards
> Zaxter


Congrats Zaxter


----------



## OZHope

expat2aus said:


> Grant!!! Grant!!! Grant!!!
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my family, friends and all the members of this great forum, I got a grant confirmation email from my CO.
> 
> ImmiAccount status is "In Process". My agent did not forward the grant letter yet. But my CO is such a wonderful lady. She replied to my email sent on 31-Dec-2013 as shown below a few minutes back.
> 
> "The application is granted and I have sent you a letter on 22/01/2014.
> We are having some system issues and it is not showing as granted on the whole system. someone will be looking at this immediately. However you do have permanent visas."
> 
> Thank you guys!!!


Congratulations mate


----------



## askchennai

If we explain that it is not an organization policy to give roles in a company letter head CO will accept it. Also, we can ask what other options so they will comeback with some alternative or take the case based on the remaining eveidence like form 16, payslip and SD etc.


----------



## OZHope

Manju said:


> Good Morning..
> 
> 
> Finally , tdy morning we received our Grant!!!!!
> :cheer2:
> 
> Would like to sincerely thank the members of this forum , who had been of great help whenever we needed ..
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone....
> 
> Regards
> Manju


Congratulations Manju


----------



## hashtagPR

askchennai said:


> CO assigned till 16Dec applicants for 189 but any idea where we are at 190? Those who applied 189 before 16Dec have CO for sure now. May be they didnt contact you but for sure you have CO.




No ideahwell:
still waiting...but a few 190 guys who lodged after me already got their grant....not sure how thses things work now:boink:


----------



## bliss

Seems a pretty Dull day today ... op2: , Lets gear up for the coming week :brushteeth: . Hope we will be showered with more grants coming week.


----------



## bliss

VidyaS said:


> Hi Bliss,
> 
> Is Form 80 required for Spouse, as Spouse details are captured in Primary applicant's Form 80 ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Vidya! 

yes it is required for main applicant and dependent who are more than 18 yrs old. 
The form 80 of your spouse will have information related to his family i,e father/mother etc and his education and overseas visits etc.

Hence it is required by the CO.


----------



## SRS_2013

bliss said:


> Seems a pretty Dull day today ... op2: , Lets gear up for the coming week :brushteeth: . Hope we will be showered with more grants coming week.


Amen ray2:ray2:ray2: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bliss

jaideepf1407 said:


> Thanks Bliss for the detailed reply.Finally Understood the "Visa date of Effect" part and how the invites system works.
> You have also made the following comment ,
> "You will also come to know how many invite for a particular occupation code has been sent for that invite round,"
> Still unable to check out how many invites went out for my occupation code 231212.
> Am not sure if they list it out there or maybe I'm not reading it right.


Hi Jaideep, 

Go to the following link SkillSelect – SkillSelect and click on report tab you will get all information, also check the occupation ceiling link below. 

That shld help.


----------



## bliss

jre05 said:


> Sorry for the delayed response, I never noticed this thread.
> 
> Well, tons of threads (Most are old) which explains the documents necessary to lunch.
> 
> However, the below link would give you more insights, its quite friendly.
> 
> Migrate to Australia: eVisa Information - Applying Australian Visa online
> 
> Please help yourself.
> 
> Thank you BLISS for adding to my reply to help him, appreciate it.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks JR,

You are one of the few forum members who always help others with their queries, keep up the good work and we all are thankful to you and others like you.

:yo: to you.

Bliss


----------



## askchennai

This is last 190 update based on OZ_DREAM sheet.

02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

So it looks like we are on 5 Dec in CO allocation. Anybody who applied after that got CO allocated or received direct grant. There are many silent spectators who are not in the list also please reply.

This is just to make sure where we are in the CO allocation.


----------



## upendrasingh

Please share the spreadsheet link, mine is lodged on 4-Dec-2013 and yet not CO allocation or direct grant. Hope next in the queue.....


----------



## Zaxter

Thanks all for your wishes. One thing that i noticed was irrespective of the grant date, the date when pcc was issued forms the basis for determining the date prior to which one should enter Aus. The pcc can be either the primary applicant or dependents whose ever is earlier.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Congratulations - By Neville*



Zaxter said:


> Thanks all for your wishes. One thing that i noticed was irrespective of the grant date, the date when pcc was issued forms the basis for determining the date prior to which one should enter Aus. The pcc can be either the primary applicant or dependents whose ever is earlier.


.

Hi Zaxter,

Congratulations on your Grant. God Bless you and your family. Wishing you all the best, in your future endeavors.


----------



## hashtagPR

sumdur said:


> I got CO assigned for me .
> I have submitted the reference letter issued by my immidiate superior on stamp paper. The same reference letter was accepted by ACS.
> 
> However CO is now asking for reference on company letter head from authorized person.
> My company being a large Indian IT company the HR is not connected to my roles and respincibilities. It is impossible to get such letter from HR.
> 
> What should I do? What should I respond to CO. Apart from this CO is asking for Form 16 for all the years and latest salary slips which I will provide. Do I have to Noterize the salary slips and Form 16 as well.
> 
> Somebody please reply. I am really scared about fate of my case.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur



Check with your HR if they can issue an Employment Verification/Address proof verification letter.
In my case, i got the same on the company letter head.
It had the from and to current date of employment.


----------



## Sai2Aus

hashtagPR said:


> Check with your HR if they can issue an Employment Verification/Address proof verification letter.
> In my case, i got the same on the company letter head.
> It had the from and to current date of employment.


Hi hashtag

If the letter states for some other purpose like RTO or credit card is it ok? I have a letter on company letter head which mentions t he joining date. But states "this letter is issued for RTO purposes" 

Will this letter be useful??

I don't have a CO alloted. But to be on a saferside enquiring. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## cheryl.a.dsouza

kapoorpuneet said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have come to perth about 3 months back. I am taking home on rent next month.
> 
> please send me PM if anyone is looking for accommodation. Writing this as this way some will get relaxed of their accommodation issue and I will be little relaxed by sharing rent. I have 3 room house and can share one room.
> 
> PLease PM me so that we can take it forward from there
> 
> Regards
> Puneet


Hi Puneet, Iplan to be in Perth by April. Are you still looking to share accomodation?


----------



## 0z_dream

Update Sumdur
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
_14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-----


----------



## hashtagPR

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi hashtag
> 
> If the letter states for some other purpose like RTO or credit card is it ok? I have a letter on company letter head which mentions t he joining date. But states "this letter is issued for RTO purposes"
> 
> Will this letter be useful??
> 
> I don't have a CO alloted. But to be on a saferside enquiring. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum



Could be useful as all that the CO needs is employment proof na.
Try to see if the HR can give letter 'to whomsoever it concerns' types.
Else this should also do i guess


----------



## Sai2Aus

Guys.. Monday seems to be an Holiday for DIBP  :sad:

Australian Offices


----------



## maq_qatar

sumdur said:


> I got CO assigned for me .
> I have submitted the reference letter issued by my immidiate superior on stamp paper. The same reference letter was accepted by ACS.
> 
> However CO is now asking for reference on company letter head from authorized person.
> My company being a large Indian IT company the HR is not connected to my roles and respincibilities. It is impossible to get such letter from HR.
> 
> What should I do? What should I respond to CO. Apart from this CO is asking for Form 16 for all the years and latest salary slips which I will provide. Do I have to Noterize the salary slips and Form 16 as well.
> 
> Somebody please reply. I am really scared about fate of my case.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Send an email to that company HR and explain your situation. If they gave thats fine or let them reply by email stating that they could not provide and same email you can frwrd to your CO and explain him.

Hope this will work. All the best


----------



## SRS_2013

0z_dream said:


> Update Sumdur
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14*
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
> _14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-----------
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-----



Oz_dream......might be a direct grant for you..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
u have not yet been contacted by the CO isnt it?

folks after you have also a CO allocated


----------



## 0z_dream

SRS_2013 said:


> Oz_dream......might be a direct grant for you..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> u have not yet been contacted by the CO isnt it?
> 
> folks after you have also a CO allocated


No my friend cant be direct, id didn't apply for Kuwait pcc, here they need letter from co to issue Kuwait pcc


----------



## bliss

Sai2Aus said:


> Guys.. Monday seems to be an Holiday for DIBP  :sad:
> 
> Australian Offices


May be that justifies why there is no action today, seems CO's took extended weekend break  , 26th Jan is Australia Day and because its on Sunday hence a replacement day on Monday... The Govt of India shld do the same for our Republic Day also


----------



## Dreamingoz

Hi,

did u get the exact answer for this?
What does that mail says? 

Thanks,
dream boy


----------



## Dreamingoz

peanut48 said:


> Who has the authorised email to your application? If it is agent, it would have gone to them, if not it should go to the one on the application. I can only hope and guess it means CO allocation. But you should definitely try to find out coz if it is indeed CO allocation then chances are they may have requested any docs or missing info. Hope its all good news :fingerscrossed:


Did any one get the answer?
What does it exactly says?


----------



## Dreamingoz

Does any know the meaning of this mail?


----------



## amandawilliams

Hi all,

I recently received my grant and I would like to thank all the members of this community for all the help and guidance provided! It wouldn't have been such a smooth ride was it not for the guidance provided by this community. 

A big thanks to vishsang, sathiya, firetoy, felix2020, jerry9, tarangoyal, NeoWilson, just-curious, ric_gtb! If I have missed anyone, please excuse me.. 

I am at the base camp and can see the steep peak ahead. Hope to get help and guidance going further too from all you expats, to achieve the dream of getting settled permanently in Oz.

Thanks again ya'll! 

Regards,
Amanda


----------



## expat2aus

Zaxter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The long and never ending process of applying for a PR has finally come to an end. We have got our grant today morning !!!!
> 
> This forum has been sort of a bible for many of us. Thank you all to have contributed towards this. I wish you all the best !!!
> 
> Regards
> Zaxter


Congratulations buddy!!!


----------



## expat2aus

anthoney said:


> Congrats mate  your long wait and patience finally paid off  Good luck with your smooth move to Aus


Thank you very much buddy! Wish you the same!!


----------



## bliss

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* amandawilliams​*


----------



## egrpiyush

amandawilliams said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received my grant and I would like to thank all the members of this community for all the help and guidance provided! It wouldn't have been such a smooth ride was it not for the guidance provided by this community.
> 
> A big thanks to vishsang, sathiya, firetoy, felix2020, jerry9, tarangoyal, NeoWilson, just-curious, ric_gtb! If I have missed anyone, please excuse me..
> 
> I am at the base camp and can see the steep peak ahead. Hope to get help and guidance going further too from all you expats, to achieve the dream of getting settled permanently in Oz.
> 
> Thanks again ya'll!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Congratulations!!! 

I submitted my 189 visa application on 20-Jan-2014. This is with PCC+meds+form80 etc. Basically everything has been done. Just waiting for that Golden Grant Mail.:fingerscrossed:
:ranger: Please could someone give me a hope of light by sharing by when should the CO repond (yes I have one assigned). Those who got grants recently, after how long did they get the grant?


----------



## jpspringall

egrpiyush said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> I submitted my 189 visa application on 20-Jan-2014. This is with PCC+meds+form80 etc. Basically everything has been done. Just waiting for that Golden Grant Mail.:fingerscrossed:
> :ranger: Please could someone give me a hope of light by sharing by when should the CO repond (yes I have one assigned). Those who got grants recently, after how long did they get the grant?


If you submitted your application 4 days ago....I seriously doubt you've already got CO.

James


----------



## rubonno1

Hi

Congrats to team member who got their grants.

I have few queries in regards to submission :-

1) Do we all need to upload passport size photograph. ( I have read on the forum in last couple of days where CO requested for the same)
2) Do we also need to upload the resume / CV submitted with ACS.
3) Do we also need to upload supporting docs to FORM 80 like (Scanned stamped pages of passport) and National document Like ( Election card , aadhar card , PAN card etc) 

Thanks


----------



## egrpiyush

jpspringall said:


> If you submitted your application 4 days ago....I seriously doubt you've already got CO.
> 
> James


Hi James, sorry I did not share the some history. Myself and my wife applied for 189, we got a CO assigned in 4 days (I'll update my signature), we were asked to get our meds + PCC. My meds were done and finalised. But my wife was pregnant when she went for her X-ray. SO, we had to delay her X-ray check by 9 months. All this happened last year 2013. Mid dec 2013 we were blessed with a baby girl. On 14-Jan-2014 our Co asked us to get my child's basic med check-up to be done(I have submitted mu child's passport and change of info form already). We submitted her meds + my wife's pending X-ray. All the pending things were submitted to DIBP by the medical clinic on 20-Dec-2014. 

So, above was a brief of a loooong waiting period!

And, that's why we're just waiting for the final grant now. Or maybe further communication from CO, in-case somethihg else is needed (Team 33 Brisbane).


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi

*VISA Granted!!!!!!*

Hello Everyone,

Its been the best Friday of my life....
With the grace of great almighty and wishes of my parents, I have got my VISA granted today... ohh gosh ..., what a relief :whoo:
I remember that day when i had posted on this forum for the first time and i was preparing for my CDR and reading those posts of VISA granted. I used to think how lucky these guys are and wished that one day i will also have and will post this happy moment of my life...
Days have past and now when i look back, i cannot believe that its been more than a year. Never felt this long time in preparing all the documents and other things. 

I consider myself very lucky that i have got my ITA in 10days and then Co in 17 days and now finally this golden email in less than 2 months. I applied on 25november.

Thank you very much everyone on this forum...

Few important things for everyone:
My medical link"Organise your medicals" was never disappeared in my immiaccount. I read over this forum that if it doesnot disappear that means its been referred but that is not the case. Its completely over your case officer. My case is an example. So if for someone that link doesn't disappear, don't panic, rather wait for confirmation from your CO


----------



## SRS_2013

amandawilliams said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received my grant and I would like to thank all the members of this community for all the help and guidance provided! It wouldn't have been such a smooth ride was it not for the guidance provided by this community.
> 
> A big thanks to vishsang, sathiya, firetoy, felix2020, jerry9, tarangoyal, NeoWilson, just-curious, ric_gtb! If I have missed anyone, please excuse me..
> 
> I am at the base camp and can see the steep peak ahead. Hope to get help and guidance going further too from all you expats, to achieve the dream of getting settled permanently in Oz.
> 
> Thanks again ya'll!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

by the way..when did you lodge your application


----------



## SRS_2013

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Its been the best Friday of my life....
> With the grace of great almighty and wishes of my parents, I have got my VISA granted today... ohh gosh ..., what a relief :whoo:
> I remember that day when i had posted on this forum for the first time and i was preparing for my CDR and reading those posts of VISA granted. I used to think how lucky these guys are and wished that one day i will also have and will post this happy moment of my life...
> Days have past and now when i look back, i cannot believe that its been more than a year. Never felt this long time in preparing all the documents and other things.
> 
> I consider myself very lucky that i have got my ITA in 10days and then Co in 17 days and now finally this golden email in less than 2 months. I applied on 25november.
> 
> Thank you very much everyone on this forum...
> 
> Few important things for everyone:
> My medical link"Organise your medicals" was never disappeared in my immiaccount. I read over this forum that if it doesnot disappear that means its been referred but that is not the case. Its completely over your case officer. My case is an example. So if for someone that link doesn't disappear, don't panic, rather wait for confirmation from your CO


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

some thing to cheer for..on an otherwise dull friday..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* Surjeet.kandasi​*


----------



## expat2aus

amandawilliams said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received my grant and I would like to thank all the members of this community for all the help and guidance provided! It wouldn't have been such a smooth ride was it not for the guidance provided by this community.
> 
> A big thanks to vishsang, sathiya, firetoy, felix2020, jerry9, tarangoyal, NeoWilson, just-curious, ric_gtb! If I have missed anyone, please excuse me..
> 
> I am at the base camp and can see the steep peak ahead. Hope to get help and guidance going further too from all you expats, to achieve the dream of getting settled permanently in Oz.
> 
> Thanks again ya'll!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Congratulations buddy! Wish you a bright future in Australia!!!


----------



## BlackBelt

As for the medicals from my wife that the CO said she didn't received them, actually she sent me the following email today:



> With regards to the medical results for your wife, the medicals have been referred
> to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth on 14/01/14 for a further assessment to
> be undertaken by them.


My wife has scoliosis. Let's hope for the best.

BTW: Interesting that the first contact from my CO was on 23/01/2014, however she was active on my account before that, as per above. Therefore, it is safe to assume that my CO was really assigned on 06/01/2014, which was the day my documents changed from "required" to "received".


----------



## egrpiyush

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Its been the best Friday of my life....
> With the grace of great almighty and wishes of my parents, I have got my VISA granted today... ohh gosh ..., what a relief :whoo:
> I remember that day when i had posted on this forum for the first time and i was preparing for my CDR and reading those posts of VISA granted. I used to think how lucky these guys are and wished that one day i will also have and will post this happy moment of my life...
> Days have past and now when i look back, i cannot believe that its been more than a year. Never felt this long time in preparing all the documents and other things.
> 
> I consider myself very lucky that i have got my ITA in 10days and then Co in 17 days and now finally this golden email in less than 2 months. I applied on 25november.
> 
> Thank you very much everyone on this forum...
> 
> Few important things for everyone:
> My medical link"Organise your medicals" was never disappeared in my immiaccount. I read over this forum that if it doesnot disappear that means its been referred but that is not the case. Its completely over your case officer. My case is an example. So if for someone that link doesn't disappear, don't panic, rather wait for confirmation from your CO


Hearty congratutions. You know what, I feel good to be back to expat forum. It's so lively here. And glad to discuss and observe the progress for fellow mates. Good luck to all.


----------



## expat2aus

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Its been the best Friday of my life....
> With the grace of great almighty and wishes of my parents, I have got my VISA granted today... ohh gosh ..., what a relief :whoo:
> I remember that day when i had posted on this forum for the first time and i was preparing for my CDR and reading those posts of VISA granted. I used to think how lucky these guys are and wished that one day i will also have and will post this happy moment of my life...
> Days have past and now when i look back, i cannot believe that its been more than a year. Never felt this long time in preparing all the documents and other things.
> 
> I consider myself very lucky that i have got my ITA in 10days and then Co in 17 days and now finally this golden email in less than 2 months. I applied on 25november.
> 
> Thank you very much everyone on this forum...
> 
> Few important things for everyone:
> My medical link"Organise your medicals" was never disappeared in my immiaccount. I read over this forum that if it doesnot disappear that means its been referred but that is not the case. Its completely over your case officer. My case is an example. So if for someone that link doesn't disappear, don't panic, rather wait for confirmation from your CO



Congratulations! Wish you a bright future in Australia!!!


----------



## Sai2Aus

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Its been the best Friday of my life....
> With the grace of great almighty and wishes of my parents, I have got my VISA granted today... ohh gosh ..., what a relief :whoo:
> I remember that day when i had posted on this forum for the first time and i was preparing for my CDR and reading those posts of VISA granted. I used to think how lucky these guys are and wished that one day i will also have and will post this happy moment of my life...
> Days have past and now when i look back, i cannot believe that its been more than a year. Never felt this long time in preparing all the documents and other things.
> 
> I consider myself very lucky that i have got my ITA in 10days and then Co in 17 days and now finally this golden email in less than 2 months. I applied on 25november.
> 
> Thank you very much everyone on this forum...
> 
> Few important things for everyone:
> My medical link"Organise your medicals" was never disappeared in my immiaccount. I read over this forum that if it doesnot disappear that means its been referred but that is not the case. Its completely over your case officer. My case is an example. So if for someone that link doesn't disappear, don't panic, rather wait for confirmation from your CO


Many many congratulations Surjeet.. Party Hard lane:lane:lane:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Its been the best Friday of my life....
> With the grace of great almighty and wishes of my parents, I have got my VISA granted today... ohh gosh ..., what a relief :whoo:
> I remember that day when i had posted on this forum for the first time and i was preparing for my CDR and reading those posts of VISA granted. I used to think how lucky these guys are and wished that one day i will also have and will post this happy moment of my life...
> Days have past and now when i look back, i cannot believe that its been more than a year. Never felt this long time in preparing all the documents and other things.
> 
> I consider myself very lucky that i have got my ITA in 10days and then Co in 17 days and now finally this golden email in less than 2 months. I applied on 25november.
> 
> Thank you very much everyone on this forum...
> 
> Few important things for everyone:
> My medical link"Organise your medicals" was never disappeared in my immiaccount. I read over this forum that if it doesnot disappear that means its been referred but that is not the case. Its completely over your case officer. My case is an example. So if for someone that link doesn't disappear, don't panic, rather wait for confirmation from your CO


Hearty congratulations!!! wish you good luck with your future endeavours.....


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hearty congratulations!!! wish you good luck with your future endeavours.....


Hi Vamshi,

Have you submitted your Form 80? Anyother correspondence from CO?


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi
In order to pay my visa fee $3520 they said it shud be done only thru creditcard but its a nerve wrecking situation for me as i dont have creditcard with such limit to pay my fees i am trying to approach my friends for this but none of them got card with that limit am little tensed now what could be other option that i can go ahead to pay the visa fee...i even tried hdfc,icici and other banks prepaid cards but they are not accepted it seems. Please some one help me what can be done in this situation to pay visa fee. .............One more doubt if anyone who lives in abroad if they pay dis fees from USA or other countries...do they get charged extra amount or it will be same price from where ever you pay to australia for 190visa...please help me


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi
> In order to pay my visa fee $3520 they said it shud be done only thru creditcard but its a nerve wrecking situation for me as i dont have creditcard with such limit to pay my fees i am trying to approach my friends for this but none of them got card with that limit am little tensed now what could be other option that i can go ahead to pay the visa fee...i even tried hdfc,icici and other banks prepaid cards but they are not accepted it seems. Please some one help me what can be done in this situation to pay visa fee. .............One more doubt if anyone who lives in abroad if they pay dis fees from USA or other countries...do they get charged extra amount or it will be same price from where ever you pay to australia for 190visa...please help me


I can help. Send me PM. I have HDFC card with 3 Lac limit.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi Vamshi,
> 
> Have you submitted your Form 80? Anyother correspondence from CO?


Hi Sharmaabhi,

I have uploaded all the documents requested by CO.... waiting for reply from past 4 days..


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Sharmaabhi,
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents requested by CO.... waiting for reply from past 4 days..


Ok. Thanks for the reply. All the very best.


----------



## anhalim

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-4633.html#post2876433




gsukumar27 said:


> Hi
> In order to pay my visa fee $3520 they said it shud be done only thru creditcard but its a nerve wrecking situation for me as i dont have creditcard with such limit to pay my fees i am trying to approach my friends for this but none of them got card with that limit am little tensed now what could be other option that i can go ahead to pay the visa fee...i even tried hdfc,icici and other banks prepaid cards but they are not accepted it seems. Please some one help me what can be done in this situation to pay visa fee. .............One more doubt if anyone who lives in abroad if they pay dis fees from USA or other countries...do they get charged extra amount or it will be same price from where ever you pay to australia for 190visa...please help me


----------



## Anj79

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Its been the best Friday of my life....
> With the grace of great almighty and wishes of my parents, I have got my VISA granted today... ohh gosh ..., what a relief :whoo:
> I remember that day when i had posted on this forum for the first time and i was preparing for my CDR and reading those posts of VISA granted. I used to think how lucky these guys are and wished that one day i will also have and will post this happy moment of my life...
> Days have past and now when i look back, i cannot believe that its been more than a year. Never felt this long time in preparing all the documents and other things.
> 
> I consider myself very lucky that i have got my ITA in 10days and then Co in 17 days and now finally this golden email in less than 2 months. I applied on 25november.
> 
> Thank you very much everyone on this forum...
> 
> Few important things for everyone:
> My medical link"Organise your medicals" was never disappeared in my immiaccount. I read over this forum that if it doesnot disappear that means its been referred but that is not the case. Its completely over your case officer. My case is an example. So if for someone that link doesn't disappear, don't panic, rather wait for confirmation from your CO



:clap2:arty:arty:CONGRATULATIONS Surjeet.kandasi and amandawilliams on your GRANT !!!! :whoo::whoo::clap2:


----------



## Sai2Aus

bliss said:


> May be that justifies why there is no action today, seems CO's took extended weekend break  , 26th Jan is Australia Day and because its on Sunday hence a replacement day on Monday... The Govt of India shld do the same for our Republic Day also


Yes.. Indian govt should adopt this good thing !! 

But i hate this holiday especially after i have lodged the visa.. May be I would love to have this holiday after I have landed OZ :crazy:


----------



## Sai2Aus

BlackBelt said:


> As for the medicals from my wife that the CO said she didn't received them, actually she sent me the following email today:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has scoliosis. Let's hope for the best.
> 
> BTW: Interesting that the first contact from my CO was on 23/01/2014, however she was active on my account before that, as per above. Therefore, it is safe to assume that my CO was really assigned on 06/01/2014, which was the day my documents changed from "required" to "received".


Blackbelt, congrats on your CO allocation.. We assume to be the CO who have received the docs. But it might be back-end team too who have downloaded our docs to check before CO sees them..

So exact CO allocation date is still assumed until we hear it from the CO or DIBP.. 

All the best for your grant..


----------



## Waqarali20005

anhalim said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-4633.html#post2876433


GST would be added only if you are paying from Australia. Otherwise charges would be same no matter from where you pay your fees, either in USA, UK, UAE or India. Check if there are some freinds or family members of your living in USA , Uk got credit cards. you can ask them to pay your fees ...


----------



## gsukumar27

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I can help. Send me PM. I have HDFC card with 3 Lac limit.


Hi ratnesh
Please do let me know how to proceed. I dint get what actually u told. Please let me know clearly so that i can take ur help.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi ratnesh
> Please do let me know how to proceed. I dint get what actually u told. Please let me know clearly so that i can take ur help.


send a private message to me on this forum.


----------



## sumdur

hashtagPR said:


> Check with your HR if they can issue an Employment Verification/Address proof verification letter.
> In my case, i got the same on the company letter head.
> It had the from and to current date of employment.


Thanks for your reply. The issue is it will not have the roles and responcibilities and the refernce persons details on it.

I think my CO is asking for too much of information.

Even though I submitted the school leaving certificate he is asking for Birth certificate which I will have to Noterize.


----------



## kratos

*Immiaccount*

Guys my 189 application is being handled by my agent.
However he is very reluctant/late/resistive in sharing updates and current status of the application.
Can I create my account on Immiaccount & import my application? Or has the agent already done so hence I cant?
Is there any case of exclusive access in sense that only one of us us can have access to the information of my application?

Thank you


----------



## snarayan

sumdur said:


> Thanks for your reply. The issue is it will not have the roles and responcibilities and the refernce persons details on it.
> 
> I think my CO is asking for too much of information.
> 
> Even though I submitted the school leaving certificate he is asking for Birth certificate which I will have to Noterize.


Firstly what is your occupation, I saw your previous posts saying assessment by vetassess for marketing specialist and then sales rep and now you have applied with an acs assessment?
The co could be asking you for this because you have positive assessment for different occupations. Not sure though.

Try submitting a standard reference letter with start and end dates along with the statutory declaration as to why hr cannot issue the reference letter.


----------



## Varun Anand

kratos said:


> Guys my 189 application is being handled by my agent.
> However he is very reluctant/late/resistive in sharing updates and current status of the application.
> Can I create my account on Immiaccount & import my application? Or has the agent already done so hence I cant?
> Is there any case of exclusive access in sense that only one of us us can have access to the information of my application?
> 
> Thank you


Hi,u can for sure go ahead with ur own immi account.just register urself and import the application.make sure not to upload or attach files.....let da part to b taken care by ur agent....

This will not hinder ur agent work at all.I have already done that and I have already told tjis to my agent...


----------



## Neville Smith

*Congratulations*



Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Its been the best Friday of my life....
> With the grace of great almighty and wishes of my parents, I have got my VISA granted today... ohh gosh ..., what a relief :whoo:
> I remember that day when i had posted on this forum for the first time and i was preparing for my CDR and reading those posts of VISA granted. I used to think how lucky these guys are and wished that one day i will also have and will post this happy moment of my life...
> Days have past and now when i look back, i cannot believe that its been more than a year. Never felt this long time in preparing all the documents and other things.
> 
> I consider myself very lucky that i have got my ITA in 10days and then Co in 17 days and now finally this golden email in less than 2 months. I applied on 25november.
> 
> Thank you very much everyone on this forum...
> 
> Few important things for everyone:
> My medical link"Organise your medicals" was never disappeared in my immiaccount. I read over this forum that if it doesnot disappear that means its been referred but that is not the case. Its completely over your case officer. My case is an example. So if for someone that link doesn't disappear, don't panic, rather wait for confirmation from your CO


.

HI Surjeet,

Congratulations and all the very best for a wonderful life in Australia.

God Bless.


----------



## BlackBelt

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi
> In order to pay my visa fee $3520 they said it shud be done only thru creditcard but its a nerve wrecking situation for me as i dont have creditcard with such limit to pay my fees i am trying to approach my friends for this but none of them got card with that limit am little tensed now what could be other option that i can go ahead to pay the visa fee...i even tried hdfc,icici and other banks prepaid cards but they are not accepted it seems. Please some one help me what can be done in this situation to pay visa fee. .............One more doubt if anyone who lives in abroad if they pay dis fees from USA or other countries...do they get charged extra amount or it will be same price from where ever you pay to australia for 190visa...please help me


There are several threads on this forums regarding this, you shouldn't hijack this thread.


----------



## sree1982

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Its been the best Friday of my life....
> With the grace of great almighty and wishes of my parents, I have got my VISA granted today... ohh gosh ..., what a relief :whoo:
> I remember that day when i had posted on this forum for the first time and i was preparing for my CDR and reading those posts of VISA granted. I used to think how lucky these guys are and wished that one day i will also have and will post this happy moment of my life...
> Days have past and now when i look back, i cannot believe that its been more than a year. Never felt this long time in preparing all the documents and other things.
> 
> I consider myself very lucky that i have got my ITA in 10days and then Co in 17 days and now finally this golden email in less than 2 months. I applied on 25november.
> 
> Thank you very much everyone on this forum...
> 
> Few important things for everyone:
> My medical link"Organise your medicals" was never disappeared in my immiaccount. I read over this forum that if it doesnot disappear that means its been referred but that is not the case. Its completely over your case officer. My case is an example. So if for someone that link doesn't disappear, don't panic, rather wait for confirmation from your CO


Congrats Budddy!!All the best!!Keep updating !!

Sree


----------



## Panko

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Its been the best Friday of my life....
> With the grace of great almighty and wishes of my parents, I have got my VISA granted today... ohh gosh ..., what a relief :whoo:
> I remember that day when i had posted on this forum for the first time and i was preparing for my CDR and reading those posts of VISA granted. I used to think how lucky these guys are and wished that one day i will also have and will post this happy moment of my life...
> Days have past and now when i look back, i cannot believe that its been more than a year. Never felt this long time in preparing all the documents and other things.
> 
> I consider myself very lucky that i have got my ITA in 10days and then Co in 17 days and now finally this golden email in less than 2 months. I applied on 25november.
> 
> Thank you very much everyone on this forum...
> 
> Few important things for everyone:
> My medical link"Organise your medicals" was never disappeared in my immiaccount. I read over this forum that if it doesnot disappear that means its been referred but that is not the case. Its completely over your case officer. My case is an example. So if for someone that link doesn't disappear, don't panic, rather wait for confirmation from your CO


Congratulations buddy. Very happy for you.


----------



## anthoney

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Its been the best Friday of my life....
> With the grace of great almighty and wishes of my parents, I have got my VISA granted today... ohh gosh ..., what a relief :whoo:
> I remember that day when i had posted on this forum for the first time and i was preparing for my CDR and reading those posts of VISA granted. I used to think how lucky these guys are and wished that one day i will also have and will post this happy moment of my life...
> Days have past and now when i look back, i cannot believe that its been more than a year. Never felt this long time in preparing all the documents and other things.
> 
> I consider myself very lucky that i have got my ITA in 10days and then Co in 17 days and now finally this golden email in less than 2 months. I applied on 25november.
> 
> Thank you very much everyone on this forum...
> 
> Few important things for everyone:
> My medical link"Organise your medicals" was never disappeared in my immiaccount. I read over this forum that if it doesnot disappear that means its been referred but that is not the case. Its completely over your case officer. My case is an example. So if for someone that link doesn't disappear, don't panic, rather wait for confirmation from your CO


Congrats buddy  Good luck


----------



## anthoney

SRS_2013 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> by the way..when did you lodge your application


Congratulations Amanda  All the best for your future endeavours


----------



## jre05

VidyaS said:


> Hi Bliss,
> 
> Is Form 80 required for Spouse, as Spouse details are captured in Primary applicant's Form 80 ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you need individual Form 80 for every applicant in your visa application who are _(equal to or)_ above 18 years old. 

*Note: I am not quite sure about Italics part, but I am confident otherwise.*

_Sorry, overlooked Bliss's right response on this already to Vidya_

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

bliss said:


> Thanks JR,
> 
> You are one of the few forum members who always help others with their queries, keep up the good work and we all are thankful to you and others like you.
> 
> :yo: to you.
> 
> Bliss


:yo: You too is so much helpful :you: 

Really this is the forum, that made my visa level even achievable and to this level  

Cheers and kudos to all of us (Every forum members) :yo: :usa2:


----------



## jre05

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Its been the best Friday of my life....
> With the grace of great almighty and wishes of my parents, I have got my VISA granted today... ohh gosh ..., what a relief :whoo:
> I remember that day when i had posted on this forum for the first time and i was preparing for my CDR and reading those posts of VISA granted. I used to think how lucky these guys are and wished that one day i will also have and will post this happy moment of my life...
> Days have past and now when i look back, i cannot believe that its been more than a year. Never felt this long time in preparing all the documents and other things.
> 
> I consider myself very lucky that i have got my ITA in 10days and then Co in 17 days and now finally this golden email in less than 2 months. I applied on 25november.
> 
> Thank you very much everyone on this forum...
> 
> Few important things for everyone:
> My medical link"Organise your medicals" was never disappeared in my immiaccount. I read over this forum that if it doesnot disappear that means its been referred but that is not the case. Its completely over your case officer. My case is an example. So if for someone that link doesn't disappear, don't panic, rather wait for confirmation from your CO


Hey dude, I am happy for you  Many congratulations, ROCK (Will meet you in Sydney :high5: )


amandawilliams said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received my grant and I would like to thank all the members of this community for all the help and guidance provided! It wouldn't have been such a smooth ride was it not for the guidance provided by this community.
> 
> A big thanks to vishsang, sathiya, firetoy, felix2020, jerry9, tarangoyal, NeoWilson, just-curious, ric_gtb! If I have missed anyone, please excuse me..
> 
> I am at the base camp and can see the steep peak ahead. Hope to get help and guidance going further too from all you expats, to achieve the dream of getting settled permanently in Oz.
> 
> Thanks again ya'll!
> 
> Regards,
> Amanda


Hey wah Amanda Williams, very nice to hear and very happy for you  Congratulations :yo: ROCK ROCK ROCK :grouphug:


----------



## jre05

Friends :welcome: How you all doing :yo: 

:ranger:

Tell me friends, who is going to get CO allocated on Monday and Grant :yo:

Till then happy weekend friends :washing:

:grouphug:

:music: :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## peanut48

Congratulations to those who got their grants & co allocations.

I know 189 applicant lodged on 20 Dec 2013 have got CO allocated on 24 Jan 2014. No news about 190 applicants after 5 Dec 2013 lodgement date. Very very very upsetting considering 190 has higher priority than 189. I seriously don't understand why DIBP is like this!!


----------



## VidyaS

bliss said:


> Hi Vidya!
> 
> yes it is required for main applicant and dependent who are more than 18 yrs old.
> The form 80 of your spouse will have information related to his family i,e father/mother etc and his education and overseas visits etc.
> 
> Hence it is required by the CO.


Thank you bliss


----------



## kratos

Varun Anand said:


> Hi,u can for sure go ahead with ur own immi account.just register urself and import the application.make sure not to upload or attach files.....let da part to b taken care by ur agent....
> 
> This will not hinder ur agent work at all.I have already done that and I have already told tjis to my agent...


Thanks for the reply.
So does the Agent get to know about Immi account or he works on a different interface itself? Also he would still have access to my app right?
Actually I want to know who the CO is and if the medicals are cleared or not.As per agent the application is in final stage & can receive the grant anytime.

Apologies for silly questions ,its just that I don't want to mess up things at last stage.


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats Zaxter:rockon::rockon:
Congrats Surjeet.kandasi:rockon::rockon:
BlackBelt Congrats on ur co allocation 
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
12/12/13----------0z_dream--------
_14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-----


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> No one , coz its holiday there


lol oh yes  :grouphug:

anda:


----------



## 0z_dream

Happy to update my row , got co allocated 
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
06/12/13----------Jellybean17-----
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-----


----------



## Varun Anand

kratos said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> So does the Agent get to know about Immi account or he works on a different interface itself? Also he would still have access to my app right?
> Actually I want to know who the CO is and if the medicals are cleared or not.As per agent the application is in final stage & can receive the grant anytime.
> 
> Apologies for silly questions ,its just that I don't want to mess up things at last stage.


Yes ur agent will have access to ur application.u may ask ur agent for case officer and for medical status.

If u have been assignedd CO,ur agent will tell u.


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> Today, i got fwd email from my agent which he got from my CO asking for docs shown below:
> 1. Color scanned copies of almost 90% docs which i have already submitted to my agent ( copies which are notarized).
> 2. Medical and PCC.
> Now what is that mean, is my co is fine with all my doc details given to him or still he needs to verify.
> Normally when cos ask for med and PCC?
> Anyone here got such email ? or asking for additional docs along with PCC and MED?


If CO asks for Meds and PCC, that means the case will be closed (Grant will be given) once you produce them.

For additional documents, well there maybe some thing missing such as "True copy of the originals" or the notary's details in the stamp including his address/phone number/professional details such as notary registration number etc. Well this is just my reasoning. But nothing wrong in you producing colour copies. You might receive a grant very soon from when you produce the requested documents. 

For that reason only, I have taken crystal clear high resolution colour print of all my documents, notarized every document and then scanned and uploaded


----------



## Jellybean17

Happy to inform everyone I got direct grant this morning, 24 Jan 2014! Lodged my visa 190 on 06 Dec 2013. Grant was from Brisbane team 34! Really happy about this!!! 
Front loaded everything including form 80. I did not use an agent!
Wishing speedy grants for everyone!


----------



## 0z_dream

BUt he is asking for most of the docs, including passports


jre05 said:


> If CO asks for Meds and PCC, that means the case will be closed (Grant will be given) once you produce them.
> 
> For additional documents, well there maybe some thing missing such as "True copy of the originals" or the notary's details in the stamp including his address/phone number/professional details such as notary registration number etc. Well this is just my reasoning. But nothing wrong in you producing colour copies. You might receive a grant very soon from when you produce the requested documents.
> 
> For that reason only, I have taken crystal clear high resolution colour print of all my documents, notarized every document and then scanned and uploaded


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats Jellybean17:rockon::rockon:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------


----------



## Jellybean17

^thank you 0z_dream!!


----------



## jre05

Jellybean17 said:


> Happy to inform everyone I got direct grant this morning, 24 Jan 2014! Lodged my visa 190 on 06 Dec 2013. Grant was from Brisbane team 34! Really happy about this!!!
> Front loaded everything including form 80. I did not use an agent!
> Wishing speedy grants for everyone!


Jellybean you made it :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: 

Congratulations :clap2:

Peanut friend, this is a good news for 190? :yo: 

:grouphug: anda:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* Jellybean17​*


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> BUt he is asking for most of the docs, including passports


Keep that email copy safe with you for asking colour copies (So that in future if any fraud happens, you have the proof that you gave colour copies to your agent).

Well, if I were you, I would give it all within a day. Decide yourself.:decision:


----------



## Jellybean17

Thanks jre05! Yes, the 190s are moving!!!  peanut48, we are both going to ACT right??


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> BUt he is asking for most of the docs, including passports


You are nearing the grant and deserve it thoroughly. 
Best of luck.


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> You are nearing the grant and deserve it thoroughly.
> Best of luck.


Hi Panko  

anda::baby:


----------



## 0z_dream

Thanks do so


jre05 said:


> Keep that email copy safe with you for asking colour copies (So that in future if any fraud happens, you have the proof that you gave colour copies to your agent).
> 
> Well, if I were you, I would give it all within a day. Decide yourself.:decision:


----------



## peanut48

Jellybean17 said:


> Happy to inform everyone I got direct grant this morning, 24 Jan 2014! Lodged my visa 190 on 06 Dec 2013. Grant was from Brisbane team 34! Really happy about this!!!
> Front loaded everything including form 80. I did not use an agent!
> Wishing speedy grants for everyone!


Congratulations Jellybean17......sooo happy to hear a fellow ACT sponsored applicant has received the golden email....happy for you and happy for me to know that 190 is moving....see you in ACT!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> Hi Panko
> 
> anda::baby:


Hi jre. How are you? What's up? Have you finalized the city?


----------



## Panko

Jellybean17 said:


> Thanks jre05! Yes, the 190s are moving!!!  peanut48, we are both going to ACT right??


Congrats buddy. Best of luck for your move.


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> Hi jre. How are you? What's up? Have you finalized the city?


I am fine :moony: My hometown Sydney :yo: :yo: 

I am gona do medicals very soon :yo: anda: 

You are also going to Sydney I saw in some post :wink:


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> I am fine :moony: My hometown Sydney :yo: :yo:
> 
> I am gona do medicals very soon :yo: anda:
> 
> You are also going to Sydney I saw in some post :wink:


Yeah. But my friends in Sydney tell me that Melbourne is much much affordable compared to Sydney.


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> Yeah. But my friends in Sydney tell me that Melbourne is much much affordable compared to Sydney.


Indeed true, also many national level sporting events happen in Melbourne (Its popular for every type of sports, if you are a sports lover (Unlike in here where only Cricket is viewed by most), you will like it  Even Cricket also happens there. 

But Sydney is also not that bad in expenses, its reasonable I feel except for few selective things! I lived lavish, yet, saved a lot.


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> Indeed true, also many national level sporting events happen in Melbourne (Its popular for every type of sports, if you are a sports lover (Unlike in here where only Cricket is viewed by most), you will like it  Even Cricket also happens there.
> 
> But Sydney is also not that bad in expenses, its reasonable I feel except for few selective things! I lived lavish, yet, saved a lot.


Great. Let's hope so.


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> Great. Let's hope so.


:grouphug:


----------



## prseeker

*Help & Support Needed*

Hi Guys , 

First of all hearty congratulations to every body who got grants and all the best to all the aspiring immigrants 

I will seen on this thread quite often as I am expecting to get an invite on Monday and will be lodging the Visa after that . I intend to do the whole process by myself so I will be having a lots of queries regarding it . I hope all you gents and ladies will be kind enough to guide me through 

I already have some questions , please guys help me 

1. An invitation after EOI stays valid for 60 days , so that means one has to file the Visa within 60 days . What is the definition of "filing" the Visa ? Is it that payment should be done or all the forms should be completed ?

2. Do we need to get the employment related documents notarized? I mean salary slips , offer / full and final settlement letter , form 16 etc 
At the time for filing the ACS assessment application , I got my passport , Degree Mark sheets / Degree , Certification certificates and mark sheets , Reference letter from employers notarized . What else should I notarize for Visa application ?

3. When do we make the payment ? Is it at the start of the process only or at later stage ? 

4. Is the whole Visa filing process very complicated and complex or is it very simple like EOI ? Do we have any handbook for filing the forms on forum ? 

I will really appreciate if somebody can answer my queries . Thanks in advance .

Regards


----------



## jre05

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> First of all hearty congratulations to every body who got grants and all the best to all the aspiring immigrants
> 
> I will seen on this thread quite often as I am expecting to get an invite on Monday and will be lodging the Visa after that . I intend to do the whole process by myself so I will be having a lots of queries regarding it . I hope all you gents and ladies will be kind enough to guide me through
> 
> I already have some questions , please guys help me
> 
> 1. An invitation after EOI stays valid for 60 days , so that means one has to file the Visa within 60 days . What is the definition of "filing" the Visa ? Is it that payment should be done or all the forms should be completed ?
> 
> 2. Do we need to get the employment related documents notarized? I mean salary slips , offer / full and final settlement letter , form 16 etc
> At the time for filing the ACS assessment application , I got my passport , Degree Mark sheets / Degree , Certification certificates and mark sheets , Reference letter from employers notarized . What else should I notarize for Visa application ?
> 
> 3. When do we make the payment ? Is it at the start of the process only or at later stage ?
> 
> 4. Is the whole Visa filing process very complicated and complex or is it very simple like EOI ? Do we have any handbook for filing the forms on forum ?
> 
> I will really appreciate if somebody can answer my queries . Thanks in advance .
> 
> Regards


:welcome:

*My answers below:*

1. Yes within 60 days you should launch, else your invite will be elapsed. Filing means, launching (It means both first filling up details 17 pages quite similar to EOI, then payment, then uploading documents).

2. Every document has to be notarized as long as it is in black and white photocopy, except your PCC and Medicals (Medicals you wont submit any document though). (I would suggest to even get the colour photocopies notarized, though many people haven't done that, but I did it for extra safety and being so organized for my self satisfaction  )

3. Start of the process once you complete 17 pages when you click on "Apply Visa" button in your EOI page once you get an invite, after filling all 17 pages, 18th page is confirmation and then it goes to payment page, where you should use credit card payment.

4. Very very easier even compared to EOI. All online, just fill, pay and upload documents, nothing much. Even these days, kids are pretty smart filling up such applications online, its so simple :moony:

I want you to read out every sub sections from the left hand side sections once you read the homepage from the link below. It is all self explanatory and you will not have any doubts after reading this (It explains from A to Z).

http://pr4oz.blogspot.in/p/the-process-in-breif.html

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> :grouphug:


Would there be any job openings in May and June since it's financial year end?


----------



## Panko

Panko said:


> Would there be any job openings in May and June since it's financial year end?


I have also read that WA (Perth) has the lowest unemployment rate. Could it be an option?


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> Would there be any job openings in May and June since it's financial year end?


Well I get latest news at my handset always from various sources!

Yesterday, I was reading this article that exhilarated me. It talks about Westpac (Number one company in the world in Sustainability) and which plans to expand its business creating opportunities. 

The World's Most Sustainable Companies Of 2014 - Forbes

Also, there was an article I read a month ago that said, more job opportunities are going to be created in IT in Australia. When there is supply (We IT guys, there would apparently be demands and that is one of the reason how we can be with gratitude to Australia, to rephrase, why Australia encourages most of the IT resources).

Why will they have to outsource many IT jobs and pay huge? Rather than employing in house people. By the way, I find Australia to be developing in terms of IT! 

To answer your question, yes from April, it is always a good time for Australia. 

I wish I work in bank (Operations) (Australian business is mostly into Finance, Capital Markets, Banking and we work for software delivery side in Banking). I will soon shift to Operations  and become client for offshore  hehe

I like to be client  or a BA :wink: or Testing  not coding :Cry: I screw people if I test  I test applications creatively with out of the box thinking, that really a developer will not get the application 100% right and as expected if I test  I want to go to testing :Cry:

But I develop software now  and architect too  :wink:

anda:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jre05 said:


> Well I get latest news at my handset always from various sources!
> 
> Yesterday, I was reading this article that exhilarated me. It talks about Westpac (Number one company in the world in Sustainability).
> 
> The World's Most Sustainable Companies Of 2014 - Forbes
> 
> Also, there was an article I read a month ago that said, more job opportunities are going to be created in IT in Australia. When there is supply (We IT guys, there would apparently be demands and that is one of the reason how we can be with gratitude to Australia, to rephrase, why Australia encourages most of the IT resources).
> 
> Why will they have to outsource many IT jobs and pay huge? Rather than employing in house people. By the way, I find Australia to be developing in terms of IT!
> 
> To answer your question, yes from April, it is always a good time for Australia.
> 
> I wish I work in bank (Operations) (Australian business is mostly into Finance, Capital Markets, Banking and we work for software delivery side in Banking). I will soon shift to Operations  and become client for offshore  hehe


Thanks for the list. Atleast my current employer is in the list


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> Well I get latest news at my handset always from various sources!
> 
> Yesterday, I was reading this article that exhilarated me. It talks about Westpac (Number one company in the world in Sustainability).
> 
> The World's Most Sustainable Companies Of 2014 - Forbes
> 
> Also, there was an article I read a month ago that said, more job opportunities are going to be created in IT in Australia. When there is supply (We IT guys, there would apparently be demands and that is one of the reason how we can be with gratitude to Australia, to rephrase, why Australia encourages most of the IT resources).
> 
> Why will they have to outsource many IT jobs and pay huge? Rather than employing in house people. By the way, I find Australia to be developing in terms of IT!
> 
> To answer your question, yes from April, it is always a good time for Australia.
> 
> I wish I work in bank (Operations) (Australian business is mostly into Finance, Capital Markets, Banking and we work for software delivery side in Banking). I will soon shift to Operations  and become client for offshore  hehe


Lol.


----------



## jre05

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks for the list. Atleast my current employer is in the list


I know, such MNCs are inevitable to be omitted! The networking giants, the banks, Oil and Gas/Manufacturing, Healthcare etc.


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> Lol.


 yeah  I am also very good in creative thinking, that if I become a BA, I would give out of the box proposals etc, but damn, sadly badly into development  which I do not like  damn, in mid of ocean now lol nobody give me testing or BA unless I prove in one domain  

I want to go into Operations :Cry: I will surely go one day where I want to be  :car:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

BTW, sathiya seems to have unregistered from the forum  

No sign of him since his grant on 31st Dec .. 

Am i the only one who feels like me, sathiya, jre05, panko, vamshi4happy, peanut48, we all have become friends on this forum and going to help each other once we land in Oz ????


----------



## Ozbabe

Jellybean17 said:


> Happy to inform everyone I got direct grant this morning, 24 Jan 2014! Lodged my visa 190 on 06 Dec 2013. Grant was from Brisbane team 34! Really happy about this!!!
> Front loaded everything including form 80. I did not use an agent!
> Wishing speedy grants for everyone!


Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## jre05

ratnesh.nagori said:


> BTW, sathiya seems to have unregistered from the forum
> 
> No sign of him since his grant on 31st Dec ..
> 
> Am i the only one who feels like me, sathiya, jre05, panko, vamshi4happy, peanut48, we all have become friends on this forum and going to help each other once we land in Oz ????


Indeed buddy.

Sathiya is on vacation to his hometown for a couple of weeks. I trust, that is the reason for his absence. He is still on holidays and yet to join back the work.


----------



## Ozbabe

Hi guys,

Please advise how long it takes to get nomination from South Australia and what are the prospects to Systems and Networking jobs there?

Thanks


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> I have also read that WA (Perth) has the lowest unemployment rate. Could it be an option?


I am not confident to comment on this, but what I know is Perth, Adelaide are quite peaceful places, so many Indians too live. Its all very natural place. Not that other cities are not natural, but then Sydney/Melbourne/Brisbane is very fast!

Well it depends on the type of occupation one is in. And also the technology and then the requirement and so on. So, I hardly believe that one can generalize this in this way. But anywhere one go, surely any work we can do, there is nothing like high level or low level work, every work is highly respected there by every citizens which I like very much.

I recently read a post by Stormgal (One of our forum member, an American). She is an Aussie PR too. She wrote this line "Even a cleaning work is not any cheap for instance. Nothing to feel bad to do that, after all (s)he is honest to his work and the money s-he earns is quite genuine  Yeah? So true!!" 

I feel that, this is one of the good thing that all developed countries encourage. (Everyone works in the field what they love to do, even a coffee shop guy makes it all quite professional there).

Kudos to all of them :yo:

To recapitulate, one can easily get an income from any one of his/her passionate skills. I have personally seen few of the Indians who drive car (Taxi) in the weekend for fun (That earns them too a lot) while running a software firm and at work for 4 or 5 days in a week


----------



## jaideepf1407

bliss said:


> Hi Jaideep, Go to the following link SkillSelect â SkillSelect and click on report tab you will get all information, also check the occupation ceiling link below. That shld help.


There are only 26 invites for a ceiling of 600 for my occupation.... Guess I should get an invite with 60 Points.


----------



## jre05

Apart from the Banking and Capital Markets, Australia is a giant in Communication Networks too (Vodafone, Telstra and many others..). You all know how popular Vodafone is in India as well as in other countries. My organization works for Telstra for decades. I am sure they have other vendors too to outsource.

What more proofs one want to accomplish their career in Australia?


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Jellybean17 said:


> Happy to inform everyone I got direct grant this morning, 24 Jan 2014! Lodged my visa 190 on 06 Dec 2013. Grant was from Brisbane team 34! Really happy about this!!!  Front loaded everything including form 80. I did not use an agent! Wishing speedy grants for everyone!


Congrats!!!! All the best for your future endeavours... Good luck my friend.


----------



## anthoney

Jellybean17 said:


> Happy to inform everyone I got direct grant this morning, 24 Jan 2014! Lodged my visa 190 on 06 Dec 2013. Grant was from Brisbane team 34! Really happy about this!!!
> Front loaded everything including form 80. I did not use an agent!
> Wishing speedy grants for everyone!


Congratulations Jellybean  Have a great future ahead


----------



## prseeker

jre05 said:


> :welcome:
> 
> *My answers below:*
> 
> 1. Yes within 60 days you should launch, else your invite will be elapsed. Filing means, launching (It means both first filling up details 17 pages quite similar to EOI, then payment, then uploading documents).
> 
> 2. Every document has to be notarized as long as it is in black and white photocopy, except your PCC and Medicals (Medicals you wont submit any document though). (I would suggest to even get the colour photocopies notarized, though many people haven't done that, but I did it for extra safety and being so organized for my self satisfaction  )
> 
> 3. Start of the process once you complete 17 pages when you click on "Apply Visa" button in your EOI page once you get an invite, after filling all 17 pages, 18th page is confirmation and then it goes to payment page, where you should use credit card payment.
> 
> 4. Very very easier even compared to EOI. All online, just fill, pay and upload documents, nothing much. Even these days, kids are pretty smart filling up such applications online, its so simple :moony:
> 
> I want you to read out every sub sections from the left hand side sections once you read the homepage from the link below. It is all self explanatory and you will not have any doubts after reading this (It explains from A to Z).
> 
> Migrate to Australia: How to Get PR? (Australia Migration)
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks for taking time out and replying to the queries , I really appreciate that 
The link you provided looks very useful and I will be going through it with all sincerity 

I have some reservations about my work experience points . I hope you or somebody in similar situation can guide me through .

I joined company A in Sep 2005 with title of " Service Delivery Coordinator" . And same is written on my offer letter 

In 2008 it changed to "Network Engineer " 

In 2009 Oct I was sent to US and there my title was "IT Consultant" and since I was working on split payroll and I was getting in salary in India as well my title in India remained same that as "Network Engineer"

In 2011 July I came back to India and my title changed to "Senior Telecommunication Engineer" . I left company A in Dec 2012

When I applied for ACS assessment I mentioned in the reference letter for company A that I worked there from Sep 2005 till Dec 2012 in capacity of "SeniorTelecommunication Engineer" as I was told that if I mention all my 3 titles I would have to submit 3 different reference letters describing my job duties .

ACS mentioned that only POST Sep 2009 my experience is relevant .

My question is that at time of Visa filing when I will be submitting my offer letter and title on it will be different from what ACS mentioned on the assessment sheet . Will it be a problem?

I hope you or somebody will be patient enough to read the whole story and guide me through .

Thanks in advance.

Stay blessed!


----------



## BlackBelt

You should open your own thread; this thread is for those how lodged their visa in nov/dec 2013.


----------



## Jellybean17

Thank you Panko, Ozbabe, Vamshi4happy and anthoney!!


----------



## SRS_2013

Jellybean17 said:


> Happy to inform everyone I got direct grant this morning, 24 Jan 2014! Lodged my visa 190 on 06 Dec 2013. Grant was from Brisbane team 34! Really happy about this!!!
> Front loaded everything including form 80. I did not use an agent!
> Wishing speedy grants for everyone!


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRAATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> BTW, sathiya seems to have unregistered from the forum
> 
> No sign of him since his grant on 31st Dec ..
> 
> Am i the only one who feels like me, sathiya, jre05, panko, vamshi4happy, peanut48, we all have become friends on this forum and going to help each other once we land in Oz ????


Yes buddy. Definitely. We are in this together.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

ratnesh.nagori said:


> BTW, sathiya seems to have unregistered from the forum
> 
> No sign of him since his grant on 31st Dec ..
> 
> Am i the only one who feels like me, sathiya, jre05, panko, vamshi4happy, peanut48, we all have become friends on this forum and going to help each other once we land in Oz ????


You are correct my friend... we all became friends to face every challenge in new land...All the best for every one...we will rock...


----------



## Panko

Vamshi4happy said:


> You are correct my friend... we all became friends to face every challenge in new land...All the best for every one...we will rock...


Next week is yours buddy.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Panko said:


> Next week is yours buddy.


Yes Panko...waiting for that golden day....


----------



## Anj79

Jellybean17 said:


> Happy to inform everyone I got direct grant this morning, 24 Jan 2014! Lodged my visa 190 on 06 Dec 2013. Grant was from Brisbane team 34! Really happy about this!!!
> Front loaded everything including form 80. I did not use an agent!
> Wishing speedy grants for everyone!


Congratulations Jellybean! :cheer2::cheer2:
Glad to know they are moving the 190s


----------



## jre05

prseeker said:


> Thanks for taking time out and replying to the queries , I really appreciate that
> The link you provided looks very useful and I will be going through it with all sincerity
> 
> I have some reservations about my work experience points . I hope you or somebody in similar situation can guide me through .
> 
> I joined company A in Sep 2005 with title of " Service Delivery Coordinator" . And same is written on my offer letter
> 
> In 2008 it changed to "Network Engineer "
> 
> In 2009 Oct I was sent to US and there my title was "IT Consultant" and since I was working on split payroll and I was getting in salary in India as well my title in India remained same that as "Network Engineer"
> 
> In 2011 July I came back to India and my title changed to "Senior Telecommunication Engineer" . I left company A in Dec 2012
> 
> When I applied for ACS assessment I mentioned in the reference letter for company A that I worked there from Sep 2005 till Dec 2012 in capacity of "SeniorTelecommunication Engineer" as I was told that if I mention all my 3 titles I would have to submit 3 different reference letters describing my job duties .
> 
> ACS mentioned that only POST Sep 2009 my experience is relevant .
> 
> My question is that at time of Visa filing when I will be submitting my offer letter and title on it will be different from what ACS mentioned on the assessment sheet . Will it be a problem?
> 
> I hope you or somebody will be patient enough to read the whole story and guide me through .
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Stay blessed!


Well I do not think it should be a problem as long as one has the valid number of years assessed and considered to be "Skilled" by ACS. This is just my opinion, however as BlackBelt mentioned, it would be more appropriate if you can start a new thread to get your question clarified and also you can post in the EOI Submission thread and/or ACS Processing thread which is below 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/174930-acs-processing-1402.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1055.html

I do not see any problem in your case. Get it clarified 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

Anj79 said:


> Congratulations Jellybean! :cheer2::cheer2:
> Glad to know they are moving the 190s


How you know CO is allocated on 14th? 

You into Quality Assurance? I see 261314? :juggle:


----------



## EE-India

Veena123 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I m new to this forum
> 
> I m about to lodge my 457 visa application (sponsored) from australia. I m in india
> I got couple of questions .
> 
> 1. How long it take time to get nomination aproove .once u give all documents (no med/no pcc)
> 2. Under which circumstances CO take interview
> 
> Is there any other link for 457 visa timeline processing .please let me knowf there is
> 
> 
> Would appreciate your help ..
> 
> Thanks


Hi

Welcome to the forum, congratulation on securing visa sponsorship!

Here are the links might be useful for you

Fact Sheet 48b –Temporary Work (Skilled) (Subclass 457) Visa

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/161287-457-processing-time-july-2013-a.html

Temporary Work Visa Processing Times


----------



## prseeker

jre05 said:


> Well I do not think it should be a problem as long as one has the valid number of years assessed and considered to be "Skilled" by ACS. This is just my opinion, however as BlackBelt mentioned, it would be more appropriate if you can start a new thread to get your question clarified and also you can post in the EOI Submission thread and/or ACS Processing thread which is below
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/174930-acs-processing-1402.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1055.html
> 
> I do not see any problem in your case. Get it clarified
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Good Morning JR , Thank You for the reply . I will open a new thread and will check out the threads provided by you . 

Regards 
PD


----------



## jre05

prseeker said:


> Good Morning JR , Thank You for the reply . I will open a new thread and will check out the threads provided by you .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Very good morning  Sure 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Anj79

jre05 said:


> How you know CO is allocated on 14th?
> 
> You into Quality Assurance? I see 261314? :juggle:


My last updated date in the immi account changed to 14th Jan and on 18th the CO requested some additional docs.
Yes, I am into Quality Assurance - Test Management. How about u? In QA as well?


----------



## jre05

Anj79 said:


> My last updated date in the immi account changed to 14th Jan and on 18th the CO requested some additional docs.
> Yes, I am into Quality Assurance - Test Management. How about u? In QA as well?


Oh badly want to get an opportunity in QA (Manual Testing ), and I am sadly into development :Cry: hahaha. I want to come to QA or BA  or Operations :juggle: Without experience in QA/BA, its hard to move in there, but hopefully sometime I move  Trust me, I am good in testing as well as BA (Or Management Operations). I even proposed a solution to a real life problem and it was appreciated by management at various level.

I want to go farrrr away from development :Cry: 

anda:


----------



## Anj79

jre05 said:


> Oh badly want to get an opportunity in QA (Manual Testing ), and I am sadly into development :Cry: hahaha. I want to come to QA or BA  or Operations :juggle: Without experience in QA/BA, its hard to move in there, but hopefully sometime I move  Trust me, I am good in testing as well as BA (Or Management Operations). I even proposed a solution to a real life problem and it was appreciated by management at various level.
> 
> I want to go farrrr away from development :Cry:
> 
> anda:


Its great to know that you have a flair for testing ! But why would you say that you need experience in testing/BA to move there ? I'm positive that there will plenty of development opportunities there. Which category have you applied in?


----------



## jre05

Anj79 said:


> Its great to know that you have a flair for testing ! But why would you say that you need experience in testing/BA to move there ? I'm positive that there will plenty of development opportunities there. Which category have you applied in?


261312 as I am into Development 

Yes, so many of my friends moved from Development to Testing  without experience. However, I should wait for sometime in order to get this flexibility 

Anyway, hopefully I work in a field where I am very good at (Such as Higher level Operations in Bank, Middle or higher level management in Finance or other sectors - Higher level management) 

Software sucks unless one is passionate about technologies and internet/mobile technologies development (A tech savvy). Most of the high head count companies in India do select the candidates in campus well in advance of passing out from the university bachelor degree. And the candidates are not matured or properly counselled in the college of what it is like in Software industry. And when the candidate once enter the industry, there is a huge wait period (At least in top 3 big companies (As in head count ) in India) for getting a project either development or testing. In that, after an year or so in bench, some get into testing by luck while others without any knowledge land into development (Without knowing what it is, as many have no idea of how it would be like and eventually after a couple of years or so, some of them don't get settled into that still). I hate this approach of Colleges and Companies in India.

The main culprit is, Colleges, they want to increase their campus placed numbers and push candidates to the interview right from first company and everyday one company in 2nd or 3 year itself. Then, the companies recruit in bulk without even counselling what one is good at (Either testing/BA/Development or any ****). And the students finally are also excited about saying to others that, I got placed into TCS, Infy, without even knowing ANYTHING about what their future or work is going to be.

Bottomline is, every individuals are talented and good in certain areas, but colleges and companies do not encourage or focused on this, but they are selfless. The colleges want their name to be like everyone got placed in TCS, Infy and the companies want to say that, they gave these many jobs for freshers

_NB: I just took a couple of example of the company name, I do not mean this company though, so apologize if anyone is mistaking me for that._


----------



## jre05

jre05 said:


> 261312 as I am into Development
> 
> Yes, so many of my friends moved from Development to Testing  without experience. However, I should wait for sometime in order to get this flexibility
> 
> Anyway, hopefully I work in a field where I am very good at (Such as Higher level Operations in Bank, Middle or higher level management in Finance or other sectors - Higher level management)
> 
> Software sucks unless one is passionate about technologies and internet/mobile technologies development (A tech savvy). Most of the high head count companies in India do select the candidates in campus well in advance of passing out from the university bachelor degree. And the candidates are not matured or properly counselled in the college of what it is like in Software industry. And when the candidate once enter the industry, there is a huge wait period (At least in top 3 big companies (As in head count ) in India) for getting a project either development or testing. In that, after an year or so in bench, some get into testing by luck while others without any knowledge land into development (Without knowing what it is, as many have no idea of how it would be like and eventually after a couple of years or so, some of them don't get settled into that still). I hate this approach of Colleges and Companies in India.
> 
> The main culprit is, Colleges, they want to increase their campus placed numbers and push candidates to the interview right from first company and everyday one company in 2nd or 3 year itself. Then, the companies recruit in bulk without even counselling what one is good at (Either testing/BA/Development or any ****). And the students finally are also excited about saying to others that, I got placed into TCS, Infy, without even knowing ANYTHING about what their future or work is going to be.
> 
> Bottomline is, every individuals are talented and good in certain areas, but colleges and companies do not encourage or focused on this, but they are *selfless*. The colleges want their name to be like everyone got placed in TCS, Infy and the companies want to say that, they gave these many jobs for freshers
> 
> _NB: I just took a couple of example of the company name, I do not mean this company though, so apologize if anyone is mistaking me for that._


*I mean to say SELFISH*


----------



## Sauib

hi everybody,

need help 
i submit my visa application but when i try to upload my documents by attached document button only main applicant name appear in dropdown. no additional applicant name in dropdown through it appear in application one by one. i also pay main applicant+additional applicant fee.

is any one face this type of problem??
if it is a technical issue what is the email address of the immiaccount technical support team to contact,

plz help us...


----------



## jre05

Sauib said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> need help
> i submit my visa application but when i try to upload my documents by attached document button only main applicant name appear in dropdown. no additional applicant name in dropdown through it appear in application one by one. i also pay main applicant+additional applicant fee.
> 
> is any one face this type of problem??
> if it is a technical issue what is the email address of the immiaccount technical support team to contact,
> 
> plz help us...


Sauib,

You have to look at the link at right hand side top attach document/upload document named link. Click there and by default it wont show your name, you have option to see your dependents in the application and choose and upload accordingly.

Tell me if that works fine for you.


----------



## sgn1982

Dear all,

I would like to know best option to pay 190 visa online?from singapore.

For my TRA fees i paid using DBS Visa debit card! But it seems they detect more than DBS online exchange rates!

Please suggest me on best possible way

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sauib

jre05 said:


> Sauib,
> 
> You have to look at the link at right hand side top attach document/upload document named link. Click there and by default it wont show your name, you have option to see your dependents in the application and choose and upload accordingly.
> 
> Tell me if that works fine for you.


yes i upload my document by this way. you can not understand my situation. when i click attach document button then applicant choose option come their. in my case in applicant option it showing only my name in the dropdwon. there is no option to choose additional applicant. i upload all my document but i m not able to upload document of my additional applicant.

this very weird situation, but i did find any email address to contact them...

if anybody know any email address where i can describe my situation to them..??


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sauib said:


> yes i upload my document by this way. you can not understand my situation. when i click attach document button then applicant choose option come their. in my case in applicant option it showing only my name in the dropdwon. there is no option to choose additional applicant. i upload all my document but i m not able to upload document of my additional applicant.
> 
> this very weird situation, but i did find any email address to contact them...
> 
> if anybody know any email address where i can describe my situation to them..??


When you paid the visa fees, you must have received the email with payment receipt and copy of visa application as an attachment. In both attachments does it show details of Secondary applicants ?


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi..Query regarding city*

Hi JRE 05 and others,
I had query regarding the cost of living in Sydney and Melbourne.
I am not able to zero down on one city.
Could guyz specially onshore hel me with what would be the cost of living per month for one person and for a family of 3 adults in Sydney and Melbourne respectively.
Also would be interested in knowing if anyone is planning to travel immediately around March mid???
I have not yet received the grant but doing some ground work in case I have to move immediately.

Thanks..

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Sauib

ratnesh.nagori said:


> When you paid the visa fees, you must have received the email with payment receipt and copy of visa application as an attachment. In both attachments does it show details of Secondary applicants ?


in my receipt it shows additional applicant name and the page where i need to upload docs all the name are showing one by one

but why they are not come in attachment document drop down..i cant understand...i think it's technical issue...i badly need an email address to contact them..


----------



## Panko

Sauib said:


> yes i upload my document by this way. you can not understand my situation. when i click attach document button then applicant choose option come their. in my case in applicant option it showing only my name in the dropdwon. there is no option to choose additional applicant. i upload all my document but i m not able to upload document of my additional applicant.
> 
> this very weird situation, but i did find any email address to contact them...
> 
> if anybody know any email address where i can describe my situation to them..??


Have you just lodged visa? In that case just wait for a couple of days and then check if secondary participant's name appears.


----------



## Panko

vinayapte11 said:


> Hi JRE 05 and others,
> I had query regarding the cost of living in Sydney and Melbourne.
> I am not able to zero down on one city.
> Could guyz specially onshore hel me with what would be the cost of living per month for one person and for a family of 3 adults in Sydney and Melbourne respectively.
> Also would be interested in knowing if anyone is planning to travel immediately around March mid???
> I have not yet received the grant but doing some ground work in case I have to move immediately.
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


I am not quite sure. May or may not travel soon.  :roll:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sauib said:


> in my receipt it shows additional applicant name and the page where i need to upload docs all the name are showing one by one
> 
> but why they are not come in attachment document drop down..i cant understand...i think it's technical issue...i badly need an email address to contact them..


Yeah . .its a technical glitch then.. I searched DIBP website for you but did not found any email. Why dont you call them ??


----------



## Panko

Hi Ratnesh....what's up?


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



Panko said:


> I am not quite sure. May or may not travel soon.  :roll:


Okies....See even I have not yet got grant. I pad the VAC 2 charge (if not appeared for IELTS) for my father yesterday. 
I heard once that is asked for there are good chances that you may get a grant.
So considering that even if I get grant by Jan end I plan to fly mid march to get the advantage of job season.
One of my friends in sydney told me job season is feb to apr and july to oct.

What are your plans bro???


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Panko said:


> Hi Ratnesh....what's up?


Hey Panko .. at home .watching TV .. these I have started to login into immi account thrice a day .. desperate to see some activity


----------



## Panko

vinayapte11 said:


> Okies....See even I have not yet got grant. I pad the VAC 2 charge (if not appeared for IELTS) for my father yesterday.
> I heard once that is asked for there are good chances that you may get a grant.
> So considering that even if I get grant by Jan end I plan to fly mid march to get the advantage of job season.
> One of my friends in sydney told me job season is feb to apr and july to oct.
> 
> What are your plans bro???


I was planning for June end. But also considering April. 
And your grant will come early next week! Congrats in advance!


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



Panko said:


> I was planning for June end. But also considering April.
> And your grant will come early next week! Congrats in advance!


Thanks a ton buddy...Just hoping that your words come true..
In between what city are you lookin at???


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hey Panko .. at home .watching TV .. these I have started to login into immi account thrice a day .. desperate to see some activity


You would receive the direct grant since you have front-loaded all the docs.
Don't login too much. Keep checking emails every morning. Soon you would receive the grant notification!


----------



## Panko

vinayapte11 said:


> Thanks a ton buddy...Just hoping that your words come true..
> In between what city are you lookin at???


Sydney. But my friends in Sydney are recommending Melbourne!  :roll:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Panko said:


> You would receive the direct grant since you have front-loaded all the docs.
> Don't login too much. Keep checking emails every morning. Soon you would receive the grant notification!


Thanks for your kind words.. Every morning before my eyes are full open, I check my email


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks for your kind words.. Every morning before my eyes are full open, I check my email


Would you fly immediately after the grant?


----------



## Sauib

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yeah . .its a technical glitch then.. I searched DIBP website for you but did not found any email. Why dont you call them ??


thanks every body for doing every thing...yesterday i lodged my visa ...wait two or three day...then see wath happen....

thanks again...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Panko said:


> Would you fly immediately after the grant?


My plans are still unclear. The thing is I have to register my flat in Bangalore in may - june frame and cannot travel before that. 

if registration is done, I will take short trip to melbourne in June-July timeframe for validation. 

After validation, I also dont know


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sauib said:


> thanks every body for doing every thing...yesterday i lodged my visa ...wait two or three day...then see wath happen....
> 
> thanks again...


Ohh is it .wait for couple of days buddy and then try ..


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> My plans are still unclear. The thing is I have to register my flat in Bangalore in may - june frame and cannot travel before that.
> 
> if registration is done, I will take short trip to melbourne in June-July timeframe for validation.
> 
> After validation, I also dont know


lol!


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hi Panko and Vinay,

If your choosing Melbourne stay in touch friends.. I'm planning to make the permanent move in June end.. When you have decided let me know so that we can workout some plan to move together.. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## kapoorpuneet

Hi All,

Do you know some one who is going to western Australia perth in near future.

Thanks
Puneet


----------



## askchennai

11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

Only we are left to get CO assigned from tuesday. I am hoping we all get CO or direct grant before Feb 15th.


----------



## vinayapte11

*hi*



Panko said:


> Sydney. But my friends in Sydney are recommending Melbourne!  :roll:


Hi Panko,
I dunno if you have seen this. Just have a look. For your information. 

Cost of Living in Sydney, Australia. Prices in Sydney.


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Panko and Vinay,
> 
> If your choosing Melbourne stay in touch friends.. I'm planning to make the permanent move in June end.. When you have decided let me know so that we can workout some plan to move together.. :grouphug::grouphug:


Yes Buddy! Sure! You would be the first to know if I decide on Melbourne!


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> Yes Buddy! Sure! You would be the first to know if I decide on Melbourne!


anda: :whip:


----------



## Panko

askchennai said:


> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> Only we are left to get CO assigned from tuesday. I am hoping we all get CO or direct grant before Feb 15th.


Most of the above have front-loaded the documents. So, direct grant is on the cards.


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> anda: :whip:


 here comes my expert friend! How are you JRE?
(your handle is a bit scary...it reminds me of GRE and subsequent preparations for the exam  )


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> here comes my expert friend! How are you JRE?
> (your handle is a bit scary...it reminds me of GRE and subsequent preparations for the exam  )


lol I see that pic as a serpent (Snake with tail) and not as a whip  :Cry:

I am good :yo: you anda:


----------



## gsukumar27

Day by day am becoming more tensed...bcoz i just got another 20days to pay my visa fee....my consultant says ICICI or Hdfc or Axis bank cards which ppl use for paying visa fee which are not creditcards will not be accpted by website......dontknow whom to believe or trust...my consultant filled up the form and asked me to go ahead pay when ever u find creditcard.....can some one pls let me know...whether i can use d above mentioned cards given by doz banks or i shud find someone with creditcard........sorry for trouble...but little tensed


----------



## taniska

It seems to be more active thread, so posting my IELTS doubt here. It would be great if anyone could throw light on this...

I have given IELTS twice and marks are 7(7.5,6.5,6.5,6.5) and 6.5(7,7,6.5,6). 
Assume that I am giving another try and by chance if I get 5.5 in one module then will it make me not eligible to apply for PR (or) can I use my best valid IELTS score?

Appreciate your help on this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

taniska said:


> It seems to be more active thread, so posting my IELTS doubt here. It would be great if anyone could throw light on this...
> 
> I have given IELTS twice and marks are 7(7.5,6.5,6.5,6.5) and 6.5(7,7,6.5,6).
> Assume that I am giving another try and by chance if I get 5.5 in one module then will it make me not eligible to apply for PR (or) can I use my best valid IELTS score?
> 
> Appreciate your help on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can use the IELTS TRF which has best score.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

gsukumar27 said:


> Day by day am becoming more tensed...bcoz i just got another 20days to pay my visa fee....my consultant says ICICI or Hdfc or Axis bank cards which ppl use for paying visa fee which are not creditcards will not be accpted by website......dontknow whom to believe or trust...my consultant filled up the form and asked me to go ahead pay when ever u find creditcard.....can some one pls let me know...whether i can use d above mentioned cards given by doz banks or i shud find someone with creditcard........sorry for trouble...but little tensed


As previously told I can lend you help with my Credit card. . can you send a private message to me on this forum ?


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> lol I see that pic as a serpent (Snake with tail) and not as a whip  :Cry:
> 
> I am good :yo: you anda:


:confused2: Hey buddy...would the number of job openings be very less in May and June? Or would it be normal? Would it be ok if I move in April or May?


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> :confused2: Hey buddy...would the number of job openings be very less in May and June? Or would it be normal? Would it be ok if I move in April or May?


I know two forum members who moved during April and got job (One into .NET Development and other into .NET and Testing Management).

anda:

I mostly feel that the market would be fair during that time. Further, I leave it for you to do more research and then finalize. :decision:


----------



## Panko

taniska said:


> It seems to be more active thread, so posting my IELTS doubt here. It would be great if anyone could throw light on this...
> 
> I have given IELTS twice and marks are 7(7.5,6.5,6.5,6.5) and 6.5(7,7,6.5,6).
> Assume that I am giving another try and by chance if I get 5.5 in one module then will it make me not eligible to apply for PR (or) can I use my best valid IELTS score?
> 
> Appreciate your help on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You may use the best score considering it is still valid.


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> As previously told I can lend you help with my Credit card. . can you send a private message to me on this forum ?


Ratnesh - Really like your helpful nature, but ensure you are secure


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

snarayan said:


> Ratnesh - Really like your helpful nature, but ensure you are secure


Yep .. will make sure of everything before doing transaction as its huge amount ..


----------



## Panko

snarayan said:


> Ratnesh - Really like your helpful nature, but ensure you are secure


Hi buddy! Have you done any homework on settling in Perth?


----------



## askchennai

gsukumar27 said:


> Day by day am becoming more tensed...bcoz i just got another 20days to pay my visa fee....my consultant says ICICI or Hdfc or Axis bank cards which ppl use for paying visa fee which are not creditcards will not be accpted by website......dontknow whom to believe or trust...my consultant filled up the form and asked me to go ahead pay when ever u find creditcard.....can some one pls let me know...whether i can use d above mentioned cards given by doz banks or i shud find someone with creditcard........sorry for trouble...but little tensed


Forex cards worked till Dec 6th but after DIBP implemented immi account, it is not working. I bought HDFC multi currency card which did not work and delayed my visa lodge by around 10 days. Finally I managed to pay using my friend's credit card and paid him. Now my money strucked in forex card and if I convert it as INR, around 30 K i am loosing (when I bought the card, AUD hanging around 58 Rs) so waiting for some AU dollar gain or use that when I move to AUS


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

askchennai said:


> Forex cards worked till Dec 6th but after DIBP implemented immi account, it is not working. I bought HDFC multi currency card which did not work and delayed my visa lodge by around 10 days. Finally I managed to pay using my friend's credit card and paid him. Now my money strucked in forex card and if I convert it as INR, around 30 K i am loosing (when I bought the card, AUD hanging around 58 Rs) so waiting for some AU dollar gain or use that when I move to AUS


Sorry for your loss buddy .. 

That was the reason I chose paying currency conversion charges on credit card, rather than loosing money in ForeX card .. that is really terrible that you loos 4-5 rs per AUD in buying-selling at bank.


----------



## 2013

askchennai said:


> Forex cards worked till Dec 6th but after DIBP implemented immi account, it is not working. I bought HDFC multi currency card which did not work and delayed my visa lodge by around 10 days. Finally I managed to pay using my friend's credit card and paid him. Now my money strucked in forex card and if I convert it as INR, around 30 K i am loosing (when I bought the card, AUD hanging around 58 Rs) so waiting for some AU dollar gain or use that when I move to AUS


What about ICICI travel card?? I paid on 5th dec using travel card... as per the bank this card can only be used in Aud, so it should work ... 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## askchennai

Panko said:


> Hi buddy! Have you done any homework on settling in Perth?


Snarayan is little angry with DIBP as there is no communication regarding his visa so he stopped actively participating in this forum. He was very active in WA thread. My dear friend Snarayan no worries, I pray god for your visa approval by next week. We will meet in Perth one day for sure


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi ratnesh i have sent you a private message. Please check it.


----------



## askchennai

2013 said:


> What about ICICI travel card?? I paid on 5th dec using travel card... as per the bank this card can only be used in Aud, so it should work ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Well, again you paid it before Dec 6th . It is working or not, some one should buy ICICI card now and test it but who is ready to waste their money around 25k if that is not working


----------



## snarayan

Panko said:


> Hi buddy! Have you done any homework on settling in Perth?


Not yet Panko my friend! 

From what I have learnt, Perth is a nice place and has a very low rate of unemployment. However, not sure of the IT Job market. 

I am planning to make the permanent move only in 2015, so not in a lot of rush at the moment. I'll probably also ask my organisation for a transfer to Perth. Got to know that they have a couple of projects there. 

The other thing about Perth is that its the most isolated place in the world and apparently it feels like an other country. But at the same time, it seems, its got all that a city needs such as good infrastructure, housing, schools, hospitals, pubs etc. 

What about you? Where are you planning to move?? For me, that's the only option, so looking forward to moving to Perth....


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi askchennai
Two days ago i went to Icici bank and they told about travel card which i felt good to use but just to check with my consultant after informing he said...previously IMMI accpted hdfc axis and icici but not now dont take risk betr do it with creditcard of someones...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi askchennai
> Two days ago i went to Icici bank and they told about travel card which i felt good to use but just to check with my consultant after informing he said...previously IMMI accpted hdfc axis and icici but not now dont take risk betr do it with creditcard of someones...


Sent you a PM. Please check and respond on my email id.


----------



## Panko

snarayan said:


> Not yet Panko my friend!
> 
> From what I have learnt, Perth is a nice place and has a very low rate of unemployment. However, not sure of the IT Job market.
> 
> I am planning to make the permanent move only in 2015, so not in a lot of rush at the moment. I'll probably also ask my organisation for a transfer to Perth. Got to know that they have a couple of projects there.
> 
> The other thing about Perth is that its the most isolated place in the world and apparently it feels like an other country. But at the same time, it seems, its got all that a city needs such as good infrastructure, housing, schools, hospitals, pubs etc.
> 
> What about you? Where are you planning to move?? For me, that's the only option, so looking forward to moving to Perth....


I am planning for Sydney at the moment!


----------



## snarayan

askchennai said:


> Snarayan is little angry with DIBP as there is no communication regarding his visa so he stopped actively participating in this forum. He was very active in WA thread. My dear friend Snarayan no worries, I pray god for your visa approval by next week. We will meet in Perth one day for sure




Thank you for your prayers askchennai, I hope your words come true. We will surely meet in Perth some day. 

I am not angry, just a bit disappointed because the CO hasn't granted my visa yet even though my case is very straightforward and have submitted all the documents I can think of. 

Do you live in Chennai?? I am also from Chennai...have been living in the UK for the last 3 years.


----------



## Probasi

Hi guy,
I could not thank you all as I was celebrating my grant 
Thanks battulas78, Black_Rose, expat2aus, Panko, Surjeet.kandasi, vinayapte11, SAMD_Oz for all the wishes. I made me fee great!!
And a big thanks to Vamshi4happy for the GRANT stamp.
I am now planning for the move and will keep you posted on this.

vinnayapte11, I think your grant should come by this month.


----------



## askchennai

snarayan said:


> Thank you for your prayers askchennai, I hope your words come true. We will surely meet in Perth some day.
> 
> I am not angry, just a bit disappointed because the CO hasn't granted my visa yet even though my case is very straightforward and have submitted all the documents I can think of.
> 
> Do you live in Chennai?? I am also from Chennai...have been living in the UK for the last 3 years.


Yes, Chennai guy .. I do see some delay in 190 visa CO assignment as well as grant. So I think there is some kind of approval needed from sponsoring state in 190 before DIBP give their grant. I know state only giving their approval to DIBP before they send invite but still DIBP need approval I guess before grant. This is my pure guess after seeing so much delay for 190 grants.


----------



## askchennai

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi askchennai
> Two days ago i went to Icici bank and they told about travel card which i felt good to use but just to check with my consultant after informing he said...previously IMMI accpted hdfc axis and icici but not now dont take risk betr do it with creditcard of someones...


Yes, dont listen bank guys marketting words. Forex cards are waste of time as well as money for using it in AUS Visa payment.


----------



## adudecool

gsukumar27 said:


> Day by day am becoming more tensed...bcoz i just got another 20days to pay my visa fee....my consultant says ICICI or Hdfc or Axis bank cards which ppl use for paying visa fee which are not creditcards will not be accpted by website......dontknow whom to believe or trust...my consultant filled up the form and asked me to go ahead pay when ever u find creditcard.....can some one pls let me know...whether i can use d above mentioned cards given by doz banks or i shud find someone with creditcard........sorry for trouble...but little tensed


Hdfc Forex cards does not work, I tried it myself, wasted lot of money


----------



## peanut48

Since its a long and boring weekend and some of you have loads of time going insane in this wait for the grant, if you are interested in how CO's may work on visas, visit the link below to view an outdated Procedures Advice Manual. Please note, it is not relevant or applicable to current applications since this manual has been replaced with new version. It is purely to give you an idea on what the process can be. Please DO NOT use any of the information in this pdf for your current applications.

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/agents/pdf/sch6c-pam.pdf


----------



## Santhosh.15

Probasi said:


> Hi guy,
> I could not thank you all as I was celebrating my grant
> Thanks battulas78, Black_Rose, expat2aus, Panko, Surjeet.kandasi, vinayapte11, SAMD_Oz for all the wishes. I made me fee great!!
> And a big thanks to Vamshi4happy for the GRANT stamp.
> I am now planning for the move and will keep you posted on this.
> 
> vinnayapte11, I think your grant should come by this month.


Congrats buddy..good luck


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Probasi said:


> Hi guy,
> I could not thank you all as I was celebrating my grant
> Thanks battulas78, Black_Rose, expat2aus, Panko, Surjeet.kandasi, vinayapte11, SAMD_Oz for all the wishes. I made me fee great!!
> And a big thanks to Vamshi4happy for the GRANT stamp.
> I am now planning for the move and will keep you posted on this.
> 
> vinnayapte11, I think your grant should come by this month.


hi buddy, many more congrats for your success in visa process. welcome to visa holders' club of aussie, one of the most sought after clubs in the globe.










wish you all the best for your future career in australia.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## SAMD_Oz

askchennai said:


> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> Only we are left to get CO assigned from tuesday. I am hoping we all get CO or direct grant before Feb 15th.


Waiting eagerly...! Hope to see some movement in next week. How you guys doing during this wait?!?!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Panko said:


> Most of the above have front-loaded the documents. So, direct grant is on the cards.


I have not Panko... I need a letter from CO to get Singapore PCC 

So waiting eagerly to clear all documents from my side!


----------



## Aus2014

SAMD_Oz said:


> ... I need a letter from CO to get Singapore PCC
> 
> So waiting eagerly to clear all documents from my side!


No need for letter from CO. The visa application summary will work.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yep .. will make sure of everything before doing transaction as its huge amount ..


Really...Hats off to you Ratnesh. 

Hope you get a direct grant soon!!


----------



## vinayapte11

*Forex card works for second installment*



ratnesh.nagori said:


> Sorry for your loss buddy ..
> 
> That was the reason I chose paying currency conversion charges on credit card, rather than loosing money in ForeX card .. that is really terrible that you loos 4-5 rs per AUD in buying-selling at bank.


Dear all,
Just for your information. Thoguh forex card is not usable for loding application after implementation of immi acount however, if you have to pay second instalment (payment in lieu of IELTS for secondary applicant) you can do it through HDFC forex card.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## tirik.ijrad

To all Indians Happy Republic Day. And Happy Australia Day to all aspirants...

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014


----------



## florence1222

Aus2014 said:


> No need for letter from CO. The visa application summary will work.


Hi, where can i find this application summary you mentioned? From what i know the summary doesnt say that the PCC is requested? Thanks


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Loooong waiting after VAC2 payment to agent. They took so long to submit the payment to DIBP. grrrr.. Lastly answered to submit it last thursday. huh!!!! Only Almighty knows how frustating......


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Aus2014 said:


> No need for letter from CO. The visa application summary will work.


Is it? Even the Singapore Police Force's website mention so, 

Will check with the agent then! 

Thank you for your suggestion dude...


----------



## peanut48

you would think DIBP would process 190 applications faster considering NSW has closed 190 SS nominations. Despite the higher priority group and closure by NSW, DIBP is very slow in processing the SC 190 and instead processing SC 189....I hope someone from DIBP reads this & takes notice!!!


----------



## vinayapte11

*All the best*



simmi_mahmud said:


> Loooong waiting after VAC2 payment to agent. They took so long to submit the payment to DIBP. grrrr.. Lastly answered to submit it last thursday. huh!!!! Only Almighty knows how frustating......


Simmi looking at the positive side.
The fact that your CO has asked for the VAC 2 charge means that you will be soon getting the grant.
Even I made VAC2 payment on friday.
Lets hope we get our grants this week.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

vinayapte11 said:


> Simmi looking at the positive side.
> The fact that your CO has asked for the VAC 2 charge means that you will be soon getting the grant.
> Even I made VAC2 payment on friday.
> Lets hope we get our grants this week.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Guys I have a question, while applying for a visa. Do we need to deposit entire fee in one go or it needs to be deposited in parts? Please help clarfiy on this subject.


----------



## sumdur

Dear All,

Please reply me on Form 80 queries. I am applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a: Migrate (tick)

10. Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel document at
Question 1?
For India: Do we get the citizenship from the Birth or after completing age 18

20. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
If the person applying PR is outside of Aus, we have to keep it BLANK

37. Details of proposed arrival in Australia
As the plan is not fix and the travel date is not known, we have to keep it BLANK

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## aryal

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Guys I have a question, while applying for a visa. Do we need to deposit entire fee in one go or it needs to be deposited in parts? Please help clarfiy on this subject.


It must be on one go, and only online payment supported.


----------



## vinayapte11

*VISA fees*



sanjeevmanocha said:


> Guys I have a question, while applying for a visa. Do we need to deposit entire fee in one go or it needs to be deposited in parts? Please help clarfiy on this subject.


Sanjeev,
The fees are 3520 AUD for primary applicant and AUD1760 for every applicant above 18 years of age. These fees need to be paid during application.
Further, the requirement is all the secondary or co applicants need to pass the IELTS with a minimum 4.5 band score or have education with demium of instruction as english.
However, If your secondary or co applicant does not fulfiill both the criterias then you are to pay the second installment i.e VAC2 charges which is AUD4885.
This is generally asked when your grant is almost certain.

- Vinay


----------



## aryal

sumdur said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please reply me on Form 80 queries. I am applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a: Migrate (tick)
> 
> 10. Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel document at
> Question 1?
> For India: Do we get the citizenship from the Birth or after completing age 18
> 
> 20. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
> If the person applying PR is outside of Aus, we have to keep it BLANK
> 
> 37. Details of proposed arrival in Australia
> As the plan is not fix and the travel date is not known, we have to keep it BLANK
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


10. Yes (Birth)
20. I gave my sister's address in aus. I guess if you don't have fix address, you can lave it blank
37. I left it blank


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

vinayapte11 said:


> Sanjeev,
> The fees are 3520 AUD for primary applicant and AUD1760 for every applicant above 18 years of age. These fees need to be paid during application.
> Further, the requirement is all the secondary or co applicants need to pass the IELTS with a minimum 4.5 band score or have education with demium of instruction as english.
> However, If your secondary or co applicant does not fulfiill both the criterias then you are to pay the second installment i.e VAC2 charges which is AUD4885.
> This is generally asked when your grant is almost certain.
> 
> - Vinay


Thanks vinay for your reply. .. However, you havent mentioned whether it needs to be paid in one go or in parts.

My wife has done her graduation and as a matter of fact entire education in English medium, will she have to still appear for ielts test?


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi. Answers to queries*



sumdur said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please reply me on Form 80 queries. I am applying for a visa to travel to Australia as a: Migrate (tick)
> 
> 10. Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel document at
> Question 1?
> For India: Do we get the citizenship from the Birth or after completing age 18
> 
> 20. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
> If the person applying PR is outside of Aus, we have to keep it BLANK
> 
> 37. Details of proposed arrival in Australia
> As the plan is not fix and the travel date is not known, we have to keep it BLANK
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hi Sumdur,
To the best of my knowledge the following needs to be mentioned

10. Are you a citizen of the country of passport/travel document at
Question 1?
By birth is to be written if you are born in India and hold Indian passport.

20. Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
It is not applicable in case you dont have the address where you would be staying once you go there. So keep it blank.1

37. Details of proposed arrival in Australia
yes it would be appropriate to keep the date column blank in case youhavent decided on the date of arrival.

All the best. Wish you a speedy grant.:fingerscrossed:

- Vinay


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Thanks vinay for your reply. .. However, you havent mentioned whether it needs to be paid in one go or in parts.
> 
> My wife has done her graduation and as a matter of fact entire education in English medium, will she have to still appear for ielts test?


You need to provide a letter from the university she attended mentioning that entire course was in English.
I am sure of this alternative but suggest you check on dipb website.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## aryal

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Thanks vinay for your reply. .. However, you havent mentioned whether it needs to be paid in one go or in parts.
> 
> My wife has done her graduation and as a matter of fact entire education in English medium, will she have to still appear for ielts test?


No need of ielts if you can get a letter from her university stating her degree was done on English Medium.


----------



## sumdur

aryal said:


> 10. Yes (Birth)
> 20. I gave my sister's address in aus. I guess if you don't have fix address, you can lave it blank
> 37. I left it blank


Thanks Aryal for your reply.

My question about citizenship is mainly about the person born (Parant) BEFORE 26 January 1950. ( say 1st DEC 1946) Do they have the citizenship by birth?

Indian citizenship can be acquired by birth, descent, registration and naturalization. The conditions and procedure for acquisition of Indian citizenship as per the provision of the Citizenship Act, 1955 are given below: 

(1) By Birth (Section 3)

A person born in India on or after 26th January 1950 but before 1st July, 1987 is citizen of India by birth irrespective of the nationality of his parents.
A person born in India on or after 1st July,1987 but before 3rd December, 2004 is
considered citizen of India by birth if either of his parents is a citizen of India at the time of his birth.
A person born in India on or after 3rd December, 2004 is considered citizen of India by birth if both the parents are citizens of India or one of the parents is a citizen of India and the other is not an illegal migrant at the time of his birth. 

Please confirm if we have to generally say yes and give the date of citizenship by BIRTH

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



sanjeevmanocha said:


> Thanks vinay for your reply. .. However, you havent mentioned whether it needs to be paid in one go or in parts.
> 
> My wife has done her graduation and as a matter of fact entire education in English medium, will she have to still appear for ielts test?


Well the inital fees of 3520+1760(for wife) will have to be paid at one go.

It would be a good idea for your wife to appear for the IELTS as a score of only 4.5 is required which is easily manageable. The cost of exam is around 10000 so not that expensive also.

In case you have already given you can guide your wife.
Always better to have that IELTS score.

So that no tensions later.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## aryal

sumdur said:


> Thanks Aryal for your reply.
> 
> My question about citizenship is mainly about the person born (Parant) BEFORE 26 January 1950. ( say 1st DEC 1946) Do they have the citizenship by birth?
> 
> Indian citizenship can be acquired by birth, descent, registration and naturalization. The conditions and procedure for acquisition of Indian citizenship as per the provision of the Citizenship Act, 1955 are given below:
> 
> (1) By Birth (Section 3)
> 
> A person born in India on or after 26th January 1950 but before 1st July, 1987 is citizen of India by birth irrespective of the nationality of his parents.
> A person born in India on or after 1st July,1987 but before 3rd December, 2004 is
> considered citizen of India by birth if either of his parents is a citizen of India at the time of his birth.
> A person born in India on or after 3rd December, 2004 is considered citizen of India by birth if both the parents are citizens of India or one of the parents is a citizen of India and the other is not an illegal migrant at the time of his birth.
> 
> Please confirm if we have to generally say yes and give the date of citizenship by BIRTH
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Yes. You got citizenship by "BIRTH" since the date of birth.

What I mentioned in question 10 is:
Yes, "BIRTH", "Birthdate".

Hope this answers.


----------



## newyearboy

Dear Friends,

I have submitted my 189 visa application on 16 Dec 2013 under the 263311 category and now I am waiting for the CO to be assigned. Normally how much it will take to assign the CO?


----------



## aryal

newyearboy said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 visa application on 16 Dec 2013 under the 263311 category and now I am waiting for the CO to be assigned. Normally how much it will take to assign the CO?


As current trends, minimum 7 weeks.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

vinayapte11 said:


> Well the inital fees of 3520+1760(for wife) will have to be paid at one go.
> 
> It would be a good idea for your wife to appear for the IELTS as a score of only 4.5 is required which is easily manageable. The cost of exam is around 10000 so not that expensive also.
> 
> In case you have already given you can guide your wife.
> Always better to have that IELTS score.
> 
> So that no tensions later.
> 
> Regards,
> Vinay


Thanks vinay, in my case fee would be 7040 AUD as I have two kids.

Can this payment be made with credit cards??


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Thanks vinay, in my case fee would be 7040 AUD as I have two kids.
> 
> Can this payment be made with credit cards??


And I guess you are right, I should ask my wife to appear for an ielts test than arranging for any certificate. .. band 4.5 is not difficult at all....


----------



## sumdur

aryal said:


> Yes. You got citizenship by "BIRTH" since the date of birth.
> 
> What I mentioned in question 10 is:
> Yes, "BIRTH", "Birthdate".
> 
> Hope this answers.


Thanks for your reply to question 10.

Do you have answer for following questions

52.g. Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any
country?

If the parent is born before 26th January 1950.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

:nono:


sanjeevmanocha said:


> And I guess you are right, I should ask my wife to appear for an ielts test than arranging for any certificate. .. band 4.5 is not difficult at all....


One more thing. Letter from university is only considered when that university is recognized by DIBP. If not than only IELTS is option.My wife's university SMU is not recognized by DIBP hence ahe had to appear for IELTS.


----------



## msaeed

newyearboy said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 visa application on 16 Dec 2013 under the 263311 category and now I am waiting for the CO to be assigned. Normally how much it will take to assign the CO?


I also applied on 17th December and still waiting..


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi. All the best.*



sanjeevmanocha said:


> And I guess you are right, I should ask my wife to appear for an ielts test than arranging for any certificate. .. band 4.5 is not difficult at all....


Sanjeev I think it would be good if you can arrange for a credit card to make the payment for your VISA fees. See HDFC Forex card is absolutely nt working.
Some people say ICICI Forex card is working, but you need to confirm it from people. Otherwise if you have around 4.5 laksh credit limit your can use your credit card or arrange for someones credit card.

You are lucky that the Australian dollar has feel in the last 2 months. 

I paid 7040 AUD (wife and father) @Rs.60.18 per dollar.

Now rate has come down to some 54-55...So take advantage and lodge the application soon.

All the best.

- Vinay


----------



## aryal

sumdur said:


> Thanks for your reply to question 10.
> 
> Do you have answer for following questions
> 
> 52.g. Is this parent currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any
> country?
> 
> If the parent is born before 26th January 1950.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur



The question is straightforward.. I guess in your case they were born in India and have no other citizenship, right? if so, 
1) Country (India), From (their date of birth), To (Current).


----------



## IAA81

*CO Allocation*



SAMD_Oz said:


> Waiting eagerly...! Hope to see some movement in next week. How you guys doing during this wait?!?!


Yes my dear we are waiting for CO. Hopefully we will get in this week.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

vinayapte11 said:


> Sanjeev I think it would be good if you can arrange for a credit card to make the payment for your VISA fees. See HDFC Forex card is absolutely nt working.
> Some people say ICICI Forex card is working, but you need to confirm it from people. Otherwise if you have around 4.5 laksh credit limit your can use your credit card or arrange for someones credit card.
> 
> You are lucky that the Australian dollar has feel in the last 2 months.
> 
> I paid 7040 AUD (wife and father) @Rs.60.18 per dollar.
> 
> Now rate has come down to some 54-55...So take advantage and lodge the application soon.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> - Vinay


Thanks vinay, I don't think limit is a challenge for me. I will file it asap...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Thanks vinay, in my case fee would be 7040 AUD as I have two kids.
> 
> Can this payment be made with credit cards??


Are you sure you need to pay for kids too??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



Nishant Dundas said:


> Are you sure you need to pay for kids too??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


YYes you need to....However, the charges are half for kids (below 18 yrs).
So for couple with 2 kids...

3520 for main aplicant + 1760 (wife/husband) + 1760 (for 2 kids)

= AUD 7040


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*

Guyz just one news....
I know not very great but tomorrow is a holiday.  

As today Australia day is on a sunday tomorrow is a holiday in Australia.


----------



## kapoorpuneet

HI All,

Do we have some one coming to Perth in February. I have taken a house on rent and have one spare room. You can send me private message to talk further. 

This way you will get the shelter at a new place and I will get some relief from rent.

Thanks


----------



## 0z_dream

It is confusing me, co has asked for all the documents (which have already uploaded by agent) also med and pcc.
What is that mean, he has seen my documents just for verification asking again?
Or he didnt receive any my docs ( my agent fooled me ???),if tehy fooled me then how come co ask for med and pcc. It is normally asked when all document are correct , right?


----------



## jpspringall

vinayapte11 said:


> guyz just one news....
> I know not very great but tomorrow is a holiday.
> 
> as today australia day is on a sunday tomorrow is a holiday in australia.


doh!!


----------



## jpspringall

msaeed said:


> I also applied on 17th December and still waiting..


I lodged on 2013-12-16 aswell and still waiting, but should be any day now...hopefully!!

Oh how did you get an invite on 2013-12-12, as the invitation round was also 2013-12-16

James


----------



## it_engg

jpspringall said:


> I lodged on 2013-12-16 aswell and still waiting, but should be any day now...hopefully!!
> 
> Oh how did you get an invite on 2013-12-12, as the invitation round was also 2013-12-16
> 
> James


Guys

I know this is not a relevant thread but would like to ask question from you guys as you have been through whole process.
my acs result would be out by 10th feb.
Ietls score : L8 R8 W7 S7
I have to repaarer for IELTS.I appeared from delhi IDP

my queries

1) should i appear with IDP or BC this time?
2) Should i appear in delhi or small town like jalandhar etc?
3) while filling form for ielts? do they read information like i am an IT professional ..so restrict my score below 7 to earn more money? can i choose another occupation or choose option for higher education extended course?

prompt response would be really appreciated guys.


----------



## adudecool

*help with form 80*

Hi All,

Need help on filling the following question from Form 80, the numbering is done based on the actual form.

4> Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1 to enter Australia? (Options available are Yes or No, If answer selected is "No" write the number of the document you used to enter Australia )
---> I have never traveled to Aus, so i would select "No", but then additional info is asked, should i leave this as blank?

16> Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?
---> Please advice what kind of document can be provided here, I am an indian citizen, can Aadhar card be used, from what i know its not our national identity document yet.

28> Is your partner currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country? (Options are No and Yes, if Yes give details)
---> My partner is an Indian and citizen by birth, so should I just fill, "India" and give citizenship start date as her date of birth?

34> Does your partner currently have, or have they ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?
---> Similar to question 16

37> Details of proposed arrival in Australia
---> Can I leave the "Arrival date" and "Flight number or vessel details" as blank?


45> Have you traveled to any country other than Australia, including any visits back to your country of citizenship during the past 10 years (including short stays)?
---> My partner has not traveled outside India in past 10 years, so should I leave the section blank or should I mention the current residential address in her form 80.

47> Give details of all employment including periods of unemployment.
---> DO we need to write down the duties performed? I dont see enough space.


Appreciate all your help,


----------



## it_engg

*IELTS query*

Guys

I know this is not a relevant thread but would like to ask question from you guys as you have been through whole process.
my acs result would be out by 10th feb.
Ietls score : L8 R8 W7 S7
I have to reppear for IELTS.I appeared from delhi IDP

My queries

1) should i appear with IDP or BC this time?
2) Should i appear in delhi or small town like jalandhar etc?
3) while filling form for ielts? do they read information like i am an IT professional ..so restrict my score below 7 to earn more money? can i choose another occupation or choose option for higher education extended course?
4) same for other option why i want to take ielts,occupation code,edcuation etc
can i just mention personal reason

prompt response would be really appreciated guys.


----------



## 0z_dream

0z_dream said:


> It is confusing me, co has asked for all the documents (which have already uploaded by agent) also med and pcc.
> What is that mean, he has seen my documents just for verification asking again?
> Or he didnt receive any my docs ( my agent fooled me ???),if tehy fooled me then how come co ask for med and pcc. It is normally asked when all document are correct , right?


Any help to my queries


----------



## Nishant Dundas

it_engg said:


> Guys
> 
> I know this is not a relevant thread but would like to ask question from you guys as you have been through whole process.
> my acs result would be out by 10th feb.
> Ietls score : L8 R8 W7 S7
> I have to reppear for IELTS.I appeared from delhi IDP
> 
> My queries
> 
> 1) should i appear with IDP or BC this time?
> 2) Should i appear in delhi or small town like jalandhar etc?
> 3) while filling form for ielts? do they read information like i am an IT professional ..so restrict my score below 7 to earn more money? can i choose another occupation or choose option for higher education extended course?
> 4) same for other option why i want to take ielts,occupation code,edcuation etc
> can i just mention personal reason
> 
> prompt response would be really appreciated guys.


Doesn't matter, give with idp or BC
Doesn't matter from where you give
No they do not think of your occupation. Results are purely based on your performance in all the modules of the test

I would suggest you please concentrate on how to increase your score rather than all these awkward thoughts.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

0z_dream said:


> Any help to my queries


If you are applying through your agent, then how can the CO ask you for the documents??

I suggest you inform the CO that your agent has uploaded the docs. Before that inquire with the agent and ask him to give you proof that he has done his work. He might refuse to give your login access, where I suggest you tell him to provide screenshot of the page where it shows that the docs have been uploaded.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## msaeed

jpspringall said:


> I lodged on 2013-12-16 aswell and still waiting, but should be any day now...hopefully!!
> 
> Oh how did you get an invite on 2013-12-12, as the invitation round was also 2013-12-16
> 
> James


Dear because I applied for 190 visa ( State Sponsorship) and for SS visas invitations are sent through out the month and not on specific dates..It was a long process as you can only get invitation from skill select if that state accepts your application..there was a lengthy procedure only to get the WA SS approval....it took more then one month to get WA state sponsorship and only after that I got the skill select invite..


----------



## Nishant Dundas

adudecool said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help on filling the following question from Form 80, the numbering is done based on the actual form.
> 
> 4> Did you use the passport/travel document at Question 1 to enter Australia? (Options available are Yes or No, If answer selected is "No" write the number of the document you used to enter Australia )
> ---> I have never traveled to Aus, so i would select "No", but then additional info is asked, should i leave this as blank?
> 
> Ans: you can tick NO and mention NA in the box.
> 
> 16> Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?
> ---> Please advice what kind of document can be provided here, I am an indian citizen, can Aadhar card be used, from what i know its not our national identity document yet.
> 
> Ans: we can leave this blank as we do not have any national identity documents. People say we can give aadhar card details, so even if you did it is alright. Both ways are okay.
> 
> 28> Is your partner currently, or have they ever been, a citizen of any country? (Options are No and Yes, if Yes give details)
> ---> My partner is an Indian and citizen by birth, so should I just fill, "India" and give citizenship start date as her date of birth?
> 
> Ans: yes.
> 
> 34> Does your partner currently have, or have they ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?
> ---> Similar to question 16
> 
> 
> 37> Details of proposed arrival in Australia
> ---> Can I leave the "Arrival date" and "Flight number or vessel details" as blank?
> 
> Ans: yes you can. Just mention NA
> 
> 45> Have you traveled to any country other than Australia, including any visits back to your country of citizenship during the past 10 years (including short stays)?
> ---> My partner has not traveled outside India in past 10 years, so should I leave the section blank or should I mention the current residential address in her form 80.
> 
> Ans: tick the box NO
> 
> 47> Give details of all employment including periods of unemployment.
> ---> DO we need to write down the duties performed? I dont see enough space.
> 
> Ans: if insufficient space, give details at Part K – Additional details, which is in the end of the form.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ALSO TO ALL THOSE WHO ARE PREPARING FORM80, there is a separate thread too specifically for this form. Name of the thread itself is form80. Am sure that would be more useful and quick.
> 
> Do let me know if any more help is required.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Nishant Dundas said:


> Doesn't matter, give with idp or BC
> Doesn't matter from where you give
> No they do not think of your occupation. Results are purely based on your performance in all the modules of the test
> 
> I would suggest you please concentrate on how to increase your score rather than all these awkward thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Nishant is absolutely right, dont think of things like tier 2 town etc... it wont make a difference and they are least bothered about your profession and only concerned about your english skills.

In my personal opinion BC is more professional than IDP. However, it wont make a difference on your score card as both have same question papers..


----------



## Black_Rose

0z_dream said:


> Any help to my queries


If you are from an agent than agent should upload all documents without any delay meanwhile, with an email to CO stating that those documents where uploaded earlier. another reason for asking documents may be as if you took over the case from your agent than may be CO is not replaying on your earlier documents and asking again to upload. whatever the case is if I were you i'd upload all documents again and after that email the CO to inform about the previous and current uploads. I would not assume that CO is dumb enough asking for documents without checking previous documents. 
Again, its only my consideration. 
Good Luck.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Black_Rose said:


> If you are from an agent than agent should upload all documents without any delay meanwhile, with an email to CO stating that those documents where uploaded earlier. another reason for asking documents may be as if you took over the case from your agent than may be CO is not replaying on your earlier documents and asking again to upload. whatever the case is if I were you i'd upload all documents again and after that email the CO to inform about the previous and current uploads. I would not assume that CO is dumb enough asking for documents without checking previous documents.
> Again, its only my consideration.
> Good Luck.


I agree with you, dont waste time in wondering what had happened earlier. Need of the hour is to meet the requirement in the given time frame. You can do your fact finding excercise at a later stage. ..


----------



## adudecool

Hi Nishant,

Thank you for the quick response...I am filling the form using Acrobat .. Cannot put NA in some places where date is expected.. I hope these can be kept blank.

Cheers
Alex


----------



## Sasha2013

peanut48 said:


> you would think DIBP would process 190 applications faster considering NSW has closed 190 SS nominations. Despite the higher priority group and closure by NSW, DIBP is very slow in processing the SC 190 and instead processing SC 189....I hope someone from DIBP reads this & takes notice!!!


Hi peanut48, I understand that state sponsorship should be given higher priority as it is already sponsored, but I think people are taking undue advantage of it by using it only when they are short of points. There are very few people who are actually using it if they have already fulfilled the points requirement. I can't speak for others, but I really wonder if all of them will be able to fulfill the 2 year stay requirement in the same state.


----------



## aryal

0z_dream said:


> Originally Posted by 0z_dream
> It is confusing me, co has asked for all the documents (which have already uploaded by agent) also med and pcc.
> What is that mean, he has seen my documents just for verification asking again?
> Or he didnt receive any my docs ( my agent fooled me ???),if tehy fooled me then how come co ask for med and pcc. It is normally asked when all document are correct , right?
> 
> 
> 
> Any help to my queries
Click to expand...


Normally this should not happen.. You can also check whether those documents are listed in the portal or not. I don't know why but once I heard in this thread that someone's uploaded document didn't reach the CO and he had to send that via email. But I think its better to check with your agent first and reply CO accordingly.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sasha2013 said:


> Hi peanut48, I understand that state sponsorship should be given higher priority as it is already sponsored, but I think people are taking undue advantage of it by using it only when they are short of points. There are very few people who are actually using it if they have already fulfilled the points requirement. I can't speak for others, but I really wonder if all of them will be able to fulfill the 2 year stay requirement in the same state.


Does not sound fair.. 261314 (software testers) job code is only present in CSOL list and people are only eligible for SS.. They have no option other than going for SS.


----------



## aryal

Sasha2013 said:


> Hi peanut48, I understand that state sponsorship should be given higher priority as it is already sponsored, but I think people are taking undue advantage of it by using it only when they are short of points. There are very few people who are actually using it if they have already fulfilled the points requirement. I can't speak for others, but I really wonder if all of them will be able to fulfill the 2 year stay requirement in the same state.


Why would one give commitment to stay in only one state if s/he already have sufficient point and qualify (SOL) for 189?


----------



## DSS

Hi 

My CO has asked to provide payslip for entire period of experience claimed. I have claimed for 8 yrs, out which for 3 years I was being paid cash and I have limited payslips not for the entire year. Please advice if they are looking for the entire period - month on month basis or can I submit 4 payslip that is 1 per quarter in a year. 

Your opinions please. 

Thanks 
DSS


----------



## peanut48

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> Today, i got fwd email from my agent which he got from my CO asking for docs shown below:
> 1. Color scanned copies of almost 90% docs which i have already submitted to my agent ( copies which are notarized).
> 2. Medical and PCC.
> Now what is that mean, is my co is fine with all my doc details given to him or still he needs to verify.
> Normally when cos ask for med and PCC?
> Anyone here got such email ? or asking for additional docs along with PCC and MED?





0z_dream said:


> It is confusing me, co has asked for all the documents (which have already uploaded by agent) also med and pcc.
> What is that mean, he has seen my documents just for verification asking again?
> Or he didnt receive any my docs ( my agent fooled me ???),if tehy fooled me then how come co ask for med and pcc. It is normally asked when all document are correct , right?


0z_dream, your CO has asked for colour scan copies, I assume you submitted black & white notarized copies? Eitherways, the CO can ask for anything any number of times. So just submit them with no questions asked to receive your grant. Goodluck!


----------



## BrightSun6582

DSS said:


> Hi
> 
> My CO has asked to provide payslip for entire period of experience claimed. I have claimed for 8 yrs, out which for 3 years I was being paid cash and I have limited payslips not for the entire year. Please advice if they are looking for the entire period - month on month basis or can I submit 4 payslip that is 1 per quarter in a year.
> 
> Your opinions please.
> 
> Thanks
> DSS


Hey DSS,

I was also asked in the same way, however, we obviously cant store all the old month by month payslips.

I have found whatever i could, finally made 11 & 15 payslips of my earliler companies and i company i had no payslips which i honestly said and couldnt get any letter from the company as it is no more.

The CO didnt ask me anything else and granted me my Visa. They see how genuine you are and how honest you are. thats it.

Provide what all you could and give a clear explanation. If you have any bank statements for other company or cash receipts, provide them as well.

Good luck
/R


----------



## BrightSun6582

peanut48 said:


> 0z_dream, your CO has asked for colour scan copies, I assume you submitted black & white notarized copies? Eitherways, the CO can ask for anything any number of times. So just submit them with no questions asked to receive your grant. Goodluck!


Oz_dream,

Peanut is absolutely correct, in my case, I've submitted each and every document but still my CO asked to give payslips and taxation docs again.

I did it silently and received the Grant in just a day. Request you to be patience and be honest in whatever you provide, things will be smooth.

Regards
/R


----------



## peanut48

Sasha2013 said:


> Hi peanut48, I understand that state sponsorship should be given higher priority as it is already sponsored, but I think people are taking undue advantage of it by using it only when they are short of points. There are very few people who are actually using it if they have already fulfilled the points requirement. I can't speak for others, but I really wonder if all of them will be able to fulfill the 2 year stay requirement in the same state.


Hi Sasha2013, you have a completely misinformed view about the SC 190 visa. First, it is a higher priority visa than the SC 189. The SC 190 exists for the exact same reason that people who are short of points but are willing to commit to a state can migrate. It also exists due to the demand in certain occupations in various states.

Now you have made a very big assumption that people use it simply to make up for the points or that it is unfair or they do not fulfill their commitment. 

Also the point system exists solely for the purpose of achieving a min. number of points in any which combination that an applicant can fulfil. It is fully legal & acceptable to make up points by choosing SS.

In all honesty, its none of anyone's business on why people choose the Subclass visa they do. However how is any of this unfair according to you? Also your assumptions are completely irrelevant to the processing times or priority groups.

FACT is SC 190 is of a higher priority group as assigned by DIBP but they are not processing them accordingly.

Apart from your assumptions, I don't know what point you were trying to make.


----------



## 2013

BrightSun6582 said:


> Oz_dream,
> 
> Peanut is absolutely correct, in my case, I've submitted each and every document but still my CO asked to give payslips and taxation docs again.
> 
> I did it silently and received the Grant in just a day. Request you to be patience and be honest in whatever you provide, things will be smooth.
> 
> Regards
> /R


Same here...he asked for tax docs, english prof. , and bank statements. .. I had uploaded all salary slips along with others docs... but CO asked for them again... !!!

I submitted same after 2 days... no updates after that... will be 10 days tomorrow ...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## sgn1982

Hi all, 
I like to get advice from seniors.

For my experience for year 2006 -2008, i have made self declaration explaining that all my seniors not present in that company also i had mentioned company unable to provide due to their policy.

With the above declaration i have all payslips tax documents confirmation letter.

Please advice me

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## snarayan

sgn1982 said:


> Hi all,
> I like to get advice from seniors.
> 
> For my experience for year 2006 -2008, i have made self declaration explaining that all my seniors not present in that company also i had mentioned company unable to provide due to their policy.
> 
> With the above declaration i have all payslips tax documents confirmation letter.
> 
> Please advice me
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


Submit all the documents that you submitted for your skills assessment. The CO will ask if he / she needs anything more.


----------



## sgn1982

snarayan said:


> Submit all the documents that you submitted for your skills assessment. The CO will ask if he / she needs anything more.


Thank you brother,,

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## snarayan

peanut48 said:


> Hi Sasha2013, you have a completely misinformed view about the SC 190 visa. First, it is a higher priority visa than the SC 189. The SC 190 exists for the exact same reason that people who are short of points but are willing to commit to a state can migrate. It also exists due to the demand in certain occupations in various states.
> 
> Now you have made a very big assumption that people use it simply to make up for the points or that it is unfair or they do not fulfill their commitment.
> 
> Also the point system exists solely for the purpose of achieving a min. number of points in any which combination that an applicant can fulfil. It is fully legal & acceptable to make up points by choosing SS.
> 
> In all honesty, its none of anyone's business on why people choose the Subclass visa they do. However how is any of this unfair according to you? Also your assumptions are completely irrelevant to the processing times or priority groups.
> 
> FACT is SC 190 is of a higher priority group as assigned by DIBP but they are not processing them accordingly.
> 
> Apart from your assumptions, I don't know what point you were trying to make.


Totally agree, the main reason for have state and regional sponsorhip 

1) Attract applicants to work in their region and the 5 or 10 extra points is an incentive for applicants who do not qualify in the general independent stream. 

2) There are several applicants whose occupation is not present in SOL but only in CSOL. For them 190 or 489 is the only option. 

Its absolutely fine and valid for one to choose a 190 or 489 if one does not qualify for independent 189 visa.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi Seniors

By the grace of Allah I got an invite. Now I need a lot of help from you people.

After Clicking on apply now button. I got a screen that ask me to Login. I feel this is same ID and password as of EOI then I realize I have to create Immi Account.

After creating account the system is asking everything again. In the forum I read that I have to import the data from EOI account. Can someone explain me how to proceed.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## DSS

BrightSun6582 said:


> Hey DSS,
> 
> I was also asked in the same way, however, we obviously cant store all the old month by month payslips.
> 
> I have found whatever i could, finally made 11 & 15 payslips of my earliler companies and i company i had no payslips which i honestly said and couldnt get any letter from the company as it is no more.
> 
> The CO didnt ask me anything else and granted me my Visa. They see how genuine you are and how honest you are. thats it.
> 
> Provide what all you could and give a clear explanation. If you have any bank statements for other company or cash receipts, provide them as well.
> 
> Good luck
> /R


Currently I am not working in a tax paid country and with current employer initially i was being cash,where i have few payslips for 1 year. Later, the company had opened a bankc account and for the remaining im planning to produce bank statements. Even, I have received a salary certificate from them.

The first company that I was employed in 2004-2005, had payed me Cash and i have only 3 payslips from them. I have never submitted tax then. for remaining I have Form 16. Please let me know if the above documents are sufficent enough to claim experience.


BTW, from which team did you get a grant? CO initials pls.
thanks
DSS


----------



## Nishant Dundas

adudecool said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> Thank you for the quick response...I am filling the form using Acrobat .. Cannot put NA in some places where date is expected.. I hope these can be kept blank.
> 
> Cheers
> Alex


Yes you cn

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## GhouseYaseen

Dear All:

I have one query, I have applied my visa on 8th Jan 2014 and uploaded all my documents upfront ..but still the status is ...RECOMMENDED For all docs.., Shouldnt it be in RECEIVED Status.

worried lil...therefore request your expert comments

263111, 189, VISA APPLIED-8TH JAN CO? GRANT ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

GhouseYaseen said:


> Dear All:
> 
> I have one query, I have applied my visa on 8th Jan 2014 and uploaded all my documents upfront ..but still the status is ...RECOMMENDED For all docs.., Shouldnt it be in RECEIVED Status.
> 
> worried lil...therefore request your expert comments
> 
> 263111, 189, VISA APPLIED-8TH JAN CO? GRANT ?


People who applied on 18 dec, 2013, their status changed on 6 Jan.. So you can expect change in 3 weeks time.


----------



## jpspringall

ratnesh.nagori said:


> People who applied on 18 dec, 2013, their status changed on 6 Jan.. So you can expect change in 3 weeks time.


There was one person who lodged on 2013-12--28, who also got a document change on 2014-01-06, so it's no real indication and DOESN'T mean you've got a CO.

James


----------



## 0z_dream

You are right, all are black and white notarized, ill scan all documents in color and send to agent. But still i need to wait for kuwait pcc which would take 5 day from tomorrow to get it, hope i can provide all within 5 days.


peanut48 said:


> 0z_dream, your CO has asked for colour scan copies, I assume you submitted black & white notarized copies? Eitherways, the CO can ask for anything any number of times. So just submit them with no questions asked to receive your grant. Goodluck!


----------



## peanut48

0z_dream said:


> You are right, all are black and white notarized, ill scan all documents in color and send to agent. But still i need to wait for kuwait pcc which would take 5 day from tomorrow to get it, hope i can provide all within 5 days.


Black & White notarised documents, that's the mistake and your agent should really have known about this!

All copies submitted must be in colour. Either scanned colour copies of colour originals or scanned colour notarised copies of black & white originals. There has to be some colour!


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi Seniors

By the grace of Allah I got an invite. Now I need a lot of help from you people.

After Clicking on apply now button. I got a screen that ask me to Login. I feel this is same ID and password as of EOI then I realize I have to create Immi Account.

After creating account the system is asking everything again. In the forum I read that I have to import the data from EOI account. Can someone explain me how to proceed.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> By the grace of Allah I got an invite. Now I need a lot of help from you people.
> 
> After Clicking on apply now button. I got a screen that ask me to Login. I feel this is same ID and password as of EOI then I realize I have to create Immi Account.
> 
> After creating account the system is asking everything again. In the forum I read that I have to import the data from EOI account. Can someone explain me how to proceed.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


I think you have to fill the visa application form from scratch. You cannot import the data from EOI application to visa application.


----------



## jpspringall

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I think you have to fill the visa application form from scratch. You cannot import the data from EOI application to visa application.


Yep that's correct.

The whole import thing, is to do with any applications lodged before 2013-12-06.

James


----------



## Sasha2013

snarayan said:


> Totally agree, the main reason for have state and regional sponsorhip
> 
> 1) Attract applicants to work in their region and the 5 or 10 extra points is an incentive for applicants who do not qualify in the general independent stream.
> 
> 2) There are several applicants whose occupation is not present in SOL but only in CSOL. For them 190 or 489 is the only option.
> 
> Its absolutely fine and valid for one to choose a 190 or 489 if one does not qualify for independent 189 visa.


Agreed, but what I fail to understand is why should it give you higher priority over 189. I mean if someone already qualifies with good points why should he be penalized with a lower priority application unless he also agrees to get tied down to a state by selecting 190 application!


----------



## peanut48

Sasha2013 said:


> Agreed, but what I fail to understand is why should it give you higher priority over 189. I mean if someone already qualifies with good points why should he be penalized with a lower priority application unless he also agrees to get tied down to a state by selecting 190 application!


Please be aware that SC 190 and SC 189 are two different visa types. The processing times or priority groups have nothing to do with how many points you score. 

For more information:

Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times
Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

I find it amusing that you think this is a prejudice of sorts.


----------



## jpspringall

Sasha2013 said:


> Agreed, but what I fail to understand is why should it give you higher priority over 189. I mean if someone already qualifies with good points why should he be penalized with a lower priority application unless he also agrees to get tied down to a state by selecting 190 application!


You have to remember they've already waited once to get state sponsership, so in effect it's just balancing it out.

And from what we've seen over recent weeks, there's next to no difference between the two processing times.

James


----------



## Sasha2013

peanut48 said:


> Please be aware that SC 190 and SC 189 are two different visa types. The processing times or priority groups have nothing to do with how many points you score.
> 
> For more information:
> 
> Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times
> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> I find it amusing that you think this is a prejudice of sorts.


Peanut48, that's exactly what is in my mind, that these are independent visa types then what is the logic behind different priorities. There is always some reasoning behind setting up these rules.

What James says makes sense. I didn't realize that 190 applicants have already spent more time waiting for the invitation.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Deal All

Pakistani SSC (Matric) equivalent to what in Australia.
AQF Certificate III or IV or something else.

I need it to fill visa form education history. My wife is just matric.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## prseeker

ssaifuddin said:


> Deal All
> 
> Pakistani SSC (Matric) equivalent to what in Australia.
> AQF Certificate III or IV or something else.
> 
> I need it to fill visa form education history. My wife is just matric.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Hi ssaifuddin,

Congrats on your invite today . I have 1 small question and 1 request . 

How you are going to pay the visa fees? I can see from your profile that you are in Kuwait , are you going to use Credit Card issues in Kuwait?

Can I request you to please update your signature with your timelines ? It will help the fellow members and you will get the satisfaction of giving something back to the community from where you are getting so much of free and genuine advice.

Regards


----------



## snarayan

Sasha2013 said:


> Agreed, but what I fail to understand is why should it give you higher priority over 189. I mean if someone already qualifies with good points why should he be penalized with a lower priority application unless he also agrees to get tied down to a state by selecting 190 application!


That's because a state has nominated the applicant to get a visa. Having a state sponsorship does not mean the applicant is not as good as an independent applicant. There are several SS applicants who score 70 and 80 points and choose to live in particular state and contribute to that state.

Furthermore, state sponsorship applicants will have to put in a lot of effort to get sponsorship, which means there is already a round of filteration that happens at that stage. For instance, for an ACT sponsorship, the applicant has to show a certain number of job openings in ACT which suits ones profile. I applied for WA SS and I had to do research on the cost of living and had to take a test as part of the nomination process. 

This is why I think SS has a higher priority over independent skilled applications.


----------



## BlackBelt

peanut48 said:


> All copies submitted must be in colour. Either scanned colour copies of colour originals or scanned colour notarised copies of black & white originals. There has to be some colour!


That is simply not true. You can upload either B&W notarized documents OR colour copies. Here it is straight from the letter my CO sent me:



> GSM Adelaide accepts scanned copies. If possible, please provide colour scanned copies of original documents. If you are unable to colour scan documents, please ensure that the documents you scan are certified copies. If you send us a scan of the original document, we can accept PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats, although we prefer that it be in PDF format.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

peanut48 said:


> Hi Sasha2013, you have a completely misinformed view about the SC 190 visa. First, it is a higher priority visa than the SC 189. The SC 190 exists for the exact same reason that people who are short of points but are willing to commit to a state can migrate. It also exists due to the demand in certain occupations in various states.
> 
> Now you have made a very big assumption that people use it simply to make up for the points or that it is unfair or they do not fulfill their commitment.
> 
> Also the point system exists solely for the purpose of achieving a min. number of points in any which combination that an applicant can fulfil. It is fully legal & acceptable to make up points by choosing SS.
> 
> In all honesty, its none of anyone's business on why people choose the Subclass visa they do. However how is any of this unfair according to you? Also your assumptions are completely irrelevant to the processing times or priority groups.
> 
> FACT is SC 190 is of a higher priority group as assigned by DIBP but they are not processing them accordingly.
> 
> Apart from your assumptions, I don't know what point you were trying to make.



Totally agree with Peanut and well said...!

In my case I had 70 points initially when I actually started the process, but my skill assessment came in a different way with deducting most of my experiences before graduation. Where I am forced to go for 190!!!

So DIBP made the system in a flexible way for those who need it most. As for as the timeline is concerned, it can be fast enough for both the categories, as everyone is eagerly waiting for a grant with a heavy investment. 

MD


----------



## simmi_mahmud

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Guys I have a question, while applying for a visa. Do we need to deposit entire fee in one go or it needs to be deposited in parts? Please help clarfiy on this subject.


when u apply for visa, you have to pay for whole family Visa Application Charge (VAC). Lets assume you, your spouse and one child. Then the visa charge will be for subclass 190: your charge -3550$, your spouse half of ur charge- 1760$ and ur baby- 880$. 

If you meet all the demands of application then- 
If ur spouse or any member above 18 yrs dont have IELTS score then the DIBP asks for VAC2 which will 4885$ now.

Still now I got to know all this. I have paid VAC2 for my husband who denied to seat for IELTS. But if my mother also enclosed in my application, she might need for this charge also.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

simmi_mahmud said:


> when u apply for visa, you have to pay for whole family Visa Application Charge (VAC). Lets assume you, your spouse and one child. Then the visa charge will be for subclass 190: your charge -3550$, your spouse half of ur charge- 1760$ and ur baby- 880$.
> 
> If you meet all the demands of application then-
> If ur spouse or any member above 18 yrs dont have IELTS score then the DIBP asks for VAC2 which will 4885$ now.
> 
> Still now I got to know all this. I have paid VAC2 for my husband who denied to seat for IELTS. But if my mother also enclosed in my application, she might need for this charge also.


Thanks simmi for your message. 

How much does one's spouse need to score in IELTS as a secondary applicant and do you get any points for that??


----------



## SRS_2013

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Thanks simmi for your message.
> 
> How much does one's spouse need to score in IELTS as a secondary applicant and do you get any points for that??


Secondary applicant would need an overall score of 4.5 in IELTS..

i do not think it will fetch you extra points though..

Seniors..please correct if i am wrong..


----------



## simmi_mahmud

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Thanks simmi for your message.
> 
> How much does one's spouse need to score in IELTS as a secondary applicant and do you get any points for that??


at least 4.5 band score. But base applicant need to have at least 6 in all band. I had 7 overall. no points for spouse. But if u want to get points for spouse then she needs to comply with the academics, language etc like you.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

SRS_2013 said:


> Secondary applicant would need an overall score of 4.5 in IELTS..
> 
> i do not think it will fetch you extra points though..
> 
> Seniors..please correct if i am wrong..


Yep, No extra points for Spouse IELTS.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

simmi_mahmud said:


> at least 4.5 band score. But base applicant need to have at least 6 in all band. I had 7 overall.


Thanks simmi..


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

SRS_2013 said:


> Secondary applicant would need an overall score of 4.5 in IELTS..
> 
> i do not think it will fetch you extra points though..
> 
> Seniors..please correct if i am wrong..


Thanks SRS


----------



## SRS_2013

simmi_mahmud said:


> at least 4.5 band score. But base applicant need to have at least 6 in all band. I had 7 overall.


Base applicant needs 7 or above in each section..or else you dont get any points for English requirement...


----------



## SRS_2013

*Holiday for the forum too*

looks like we are celebrating the Australia Day here too...

seeing absolutely no activity here...

where are you all?????


----------



## emerald89

You will not claim any point for the spouse unless your spouse has completed

1) Skill assessment with relevant authority for Degree and Working Experience
2) IELTS 6.0 and above for each 



SRS_2013 said:


> Secondary applicant would need an overall score of 4.5 in IELTS..
> 
> i do not think it will fetch you extra points though..
> 
> Seniors..please correct if i am wrong..


----------



## emerald89

Hi,

Does it mean that.. if we get the color scan copy of documents, we do not need to get certified true copy? 

One more thing is , do I need to get certified true copy for my pay slips or just pdf print out will do? Thank you. 



BlackBelt said:


> That is simply not true. You can upload either B&W notarized documents OR colour copies. Here it is straight from the letter my CO sent me:


----------



## Black_Rose

gsukumar27 said:


> I need some urgent information..i have to file my visa application for 190 but got to know some bad news.
> I got my assessment cleared on Nov 9th 2012 due to less score in Ielts was not able to continue process immediately and later last year i was able to clear it and finally got the invitation from WA for visa filing. But got to know that Immigration department is deducting a 4yrs exp from overall exp for NON-IT background and 2yrs from overall exp from IT background this was the new rule which they are following from last 3 months it seems. And i got my exp full counted which is 4yrs 2 months..if i file my visa and later if they deducted any exp from my overall as per new rules then there would a chance of my visa getting rejected or refused.....am in big dilemma whether to file or not my visa....if you have any idea of what can be done...please do let me know as am trying to take ur views before filing visa payment...


Man what are you saying is in a word out of hell scary. don't know what to say or do.


----------



## upendrasingh

gsukumar27 said:


> I need some urgent information..i have to file my visa application for 190 but got to know some bad news.
> I got my assessment cleared on Nov 9th 2012 due to less score in Ielts was not able to continue process immediately and later last year i was able to clear it and finally got the invitation from WA for visa filing. But got to know that Immigration department is deducting a 4yrs exp from overall exp for NON-IT background and 2yrs from overall exp from IT background this was the new rule which they are following from last 3 months it seems. And i got my exp full counted which is 4yrs 2 months..if i file my visa and later if they deducted any exp from my overall as per new rules then there would a chance of my visa getting rejected or refused.....am in big dilemma whether to file or not my visa....if you have any idea of what can be done...please do let me know as am trying to take ur views before filing visa payment...



If after deduction your total year of experience coming down to less than 5 than you will not get any point for that and DIBP will reject it because of less point, so i think there is no use of filing visa if you are not completing 60 point excluding your total year of experience point.


----------



## Black_Rose

upendrasingh said:


> If after deduction your total year of experience coming down to less than 5 than you will not get any point for that and DIBP will reject it because of less point, so i think there is no use of filing visa if you are not completing 60 point excluding your total year of experience point.


is it true DIBP deducting 4 yrs experience from total experience? How it can be. I think its a rumor.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Black_Rose said:


> is it true DIBP deducting 4 yrs experience from total experience? How it can be. I think its a rumor.


I think DIBP deducts 4 years when degree is ICT minor.


----------



## egrpiyush

We (me and my spouse) lodged our 189 visa last year. But before her x-ray, she was found pregnant. So, our CO asked us to put our application on standby and add the baby into our application after birth. My medicals were completed and recieved by CO and my wife got all her checks done except X-ray. We have submitted our PCC and all other required documents (as asked by CO). Now the child is here and she has been added to our application (by CO), her medical+passport were been submitted to DIBP on 20-Jan-2014.

*Question:*
1) Now how long does it take to recieve grant now?
2) Would DIBP have processed all aspects (security/medicals) of our application, except wife's X-ray?

Anyone here experience something similar please share it with me and enlighten me.

Thank you.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

gsukumar27 said:


> Ya..tats wat my situation is right now. Bcoz it happened to few cases what i heard and saw in forum bcoz of deduction they loose points and leads to visa rejection. But at the same time for few visa were granted. Its a big dilemma too.
> 
> And am not sure do they refund money if for any reason visa got rejected for people under differnt circumstances. let me know


In case visa is rejected due to incorrect points claim, fees is not refunded. Read on this forum only.


----------



## emerald89

Hi,

Understand that SPDF is no longer issuing the letter to PR and foreigners. . Did you appeal? 



Aus2014 said:


> No need for letter from CO. The visa application summary will work.


----------



## gsukumar27

ratnesh.nagori said:


> In case visa is rejected due to incorrect points claim, fees is not refunded. Read on this forum only.



Cant we fight for refund saying that assessment was happened before rules got changed. so its not our mistake right.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

gsukumar27 said:


> Cant we fight for refund saying that assessment was happened before rules got changed. so its not our mistake right.


They can get back to you saying why do no you read the new rules before paying


----------



## Black_Rose

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I think DIBP deducts 4 years when degree is ICT minor.


I am HR advisor with 5 yrs of experience. I have masters on HRM. my 5 yrs was also assessed as relevant. DIBP will deduct 4 yrs from my experience too? What the guy saying DIBP start deducting 4 yrs from non-IT experience is true? Its confusing really. :israel:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

gsukumar27 said:


> Cant we fight for refund saying that assessment was happened before rules got changed. so its not our mistake right.


Hi Sukumar, 

As per our forum, your situation will be considered as Visa application with older ACS format. If we consider grants from past 3 months, there were many applicants shared their success in this forum. But again it depends on Case to case and Case officer too. I was in same situation about ACS and claiming work experience, however with great hope I am waiting for final result about my Visa..

Point here is your ACS assessment is valid for 2 years (in your case it will expire by Oct'14)...but my friend, at this moment this is your call to proceed further... Good luck my friend...
Seniors correct me if I am wrong with my observation..


.


----------



## 0z_dream

Oh mine my agent is now saying that i didn't give any docs that's the reason y co has asked for it :mad2::mad2::mad2:
I Gave to them before lodging my visa, i have their email too that all my docs have been uploaded on dec 18



peanut48 said:


> Black & White notarised documents, that's the mistake and your agent should really have known about this!
> 
> All copies submitted must be in colour. Either scanned colour copies of colour originals or scanned colour notarised copies of black & white originals. There has to be some colour!


----------



## Vamshi4happy

0z_dream said:


> Oh mine my agent is now saying that i didn't give any docs that's the reason y co has asked for it :mad2::mad2::mad2:
> I Gave to them before lodging my visa, i have their email too that all my docs have been uploaded on dec 18


What a great agent you got...you better initiate an action on them....

Anyways I wish for smoother process ahead my friend..


----------



## 0z_dream

Vamshi4happy said:


> What a great agent you got...you better initiate an action on them....
> 
> Anyways I wish for smoother process ahead my friend..


Hope so


----------



## ssaifuddin

prseeker said:


> Hi ssaifuddin,
> 
> Congrats on your invite today . I have 1 small question and 1 request .
> 
> How you are going to pay the visa fees? I can see from your profile that you are in Kuwait , are you going to use Credit Card issues in Kuwait?
> 
> Can I request you to please update your signature with your timelines ? It will help the fellow members and you will get the satisfaction of giving something back to the community from where you are getting so much of free and genuine advice.
> 
> Regards


Boss I don't know where is the place to create signature.

And sure I will use credit card issue in kuwait.

Need answer for SSC Matric from Pakistan is equivalent to what

Other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority
Advanced Diploma
Diploma
AQF Certificate IV
AQF Certificate III
Other Non AQF Accredation
Other


regards


----------



## prseeker

ssaifuddin said:


> Boss I don't know where is the place to create signature.
> 
> And sure I will use credit card issue in kuwait.
> 
> Need answer for SSC Matric from Pakistan is equivalent to what
> 
> Other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority
> Advanced Diploma
> Diploma
> AQF Certificate IV
> AQF Certificate III
> Other Non AQF Accredation
> Other
> 
> 
> regards


On the left of side of window you will see "User CP " . Click on it and on the left hand side under "Settings and Options" you get an option of "Edit Signature " .

If you pay by CC issued in Kuwait , will u be losing lot of money due to exchange rate and processing fees . I am asking because I am based out in Dubai and will use a CC issued here . 

Regarding your query , I am not aware of it . I am sure some seniors will let us know about it.

Best of luck with your application.

Regards 
PD


----------



## 2013

How long does CO takes to reply back? 

CO asked for docs on 15th, and I submitted the same on 17th Jan, and waiting from last 10 days.

Is there some SLA/time restrictions for this?


----------



## snarayan

0z_dream said:


> Oh mine my agent is now saying that i didn't give any docs that's the reason y co has asked for it :mad2::mad2::mad2:
> I Gave to them before lodging my visa, i have their email too that all my docs have been uploaded on dec 18


Oz-dream, this is why you need an immiaccount.

You could have tracked the documents that your agent had uploaded and challenged him if any of the document you submitted were not uploaded.

Agents at times can be money minded and forget to do thro job after receiving all their money. 

You can even take control of the process if you wish by nominating yourself as the person to receive official communication.

However as an immediate measure, create an immiaccount and import application.
All the best.


----------



## 2013

snarayan said:


> Oz-dream, this is why you need an immiaccount.
> 
> You could have tracked the documents that your agent had uploaded and challenged him if any of the document you submitted were not uploaded.
> 
> Agents at times can be money minded and forget to do thro job after receiving all their money.
> 
> You can even take control of the process if you wish by nominating yourself as the person to receive official communication.
> 
> However as an immediate measure, create an immiaccount and import application.
> All the best.


Hey, its been long after your CO allocation. 
Did he ask any docs in this one month?


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> Oh mine my agent is now saying that i didn't give any docs that's the reason y co has asked for it :mad2::mad2::mad2:
> I Gave to them before lodging my visa, i have their email too that all my docs have been uploaded on dec 18


Oh God! Hope your agent has uploaded the docs now! Better late than never.


----------



## gsukumar27

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Sukumar,
> 
> As per our forum, your situation will be considered as Visa application with older ACS format. If we consider grants from past 3 months, there were many applicants shared their success in this forum. But again it depends on Case to case and Case officer too. I was in same situation about ACS and claiming work experience, however with great hope I am waiting for final result about my Visa..
> 
> Point here is your ACS assessment is valid for 2 years (in your case it will expire by Oct'14)...but my friend, at this moment this is your call to proceed further... Good luck my friend...
> Seniors correct me if I am wrong with my observation..
> 
> 
> .


Hi vamshi..if that is the case then i would be happy to go ahead and submit visa...anyways thank you.....


----------



## snarayan

2013 said:


> Hey, its been long after your CO allocation.
> Did he ask any docs in this one month?


No, not yet. Still waiting.


----------



## SRS_2013

today has been the most inactive day in the forum..i have seen since i joined....

hope tomw we see a lot of activity at DIBP and our forum...:rain::rain::cheer2::cheer2: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## snarayan

SRS_2013 said:


> today has been the most inactive day in the forum..i have seen since i joined....
> 
> hope tomw we see a lot of activity at DIBP and our forum...:rain::rain::cheer2::cheer2: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


Today is a holiday in oz in lieu of oz day


----------



## SRS_2013

snarayan said:


> Today is a holiday in oz in lieu of oz day


yeah..knw that....guess the forum members also decided to take a holiday


----------



## anhalim

I have been asked for additional docs on 16th Dec , sent them on 18th, till date no response 





2013 said:


> How long does CO takes to reply back?
> 
> CO asked for docs on 15th, and I submitted the same on 17th Jan, and waiting from last 10 days.
> 
> Is there some SLA/time restrictions for this?


----------



## ssaifuddin

prseeker said:


> On the left of side of window you will see "User CP " . Click on it and on the left hand side under "Settings and Options" you get an option of "Edit Signature " .
> 
> If you pay by CC issued in Kuwait , will u be losing lot of money due to exchange rate and processing fees . I am asking because I am based out in Dubai and will use a CC issued here .
> 
> Regarding your query , I am not aware of it . I am sure some seniors will let us know about it.
> 
> Best of luck with your application.
> 
> Regards
> PD



Thank You Boss

Hi Seniors

Still looking for following query

SSC equivalent to what.

Moreover a new question

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
I am Pakistani living in Kuwait for last 8 years
My usual country of residence is Kuwait or Pakistan???


regards


----------



## 2013

anhalim said:


> I have been asked for additional docs on 16th Dec , sent them on 18th, till date no response


What are your CO's initials? and team?


----------



## 2013

snarayan said:


> Today is a holiday in oz in lieu of oz day


Dry day eep::violin:


----------



## 0z_dream

Today we did kuwait pcc, now waiting for med and pcc result might get it within 4 days


----------



## bravo189

*Reg: 189 application filling*

Hi Guys,

I got the invitation  ( EOI applied date 15-aug-2013, invite: 27 Jan 2014)

I have few queries on 189 application filling:

1. In the Employment section, I have entered 2 rows. 
1--> My Australian Employment is 5 years and above ( 15 points). and I Selected Yes and choose "5 years in the past 10 year" in the Duration of Australian Employment. All good no issues 
2--> My Indian Employment was 1 year 11months, though I cannot use it for any points, I have included that in my EOI and said it was in occupation list. So I have listed in 189 application. But the problem is, when I select yes to "Duration of overseas employment" and I couldn't see the option to select < 3 years. What should I do? If I didn't include in the application this might contradict my eoi data. What should I do?

2. In the Employment section, shall i put positions in the short form since the characters are limited. ? e.g. Instead of Assistant Systems Engineer/Information Technology Analyst/ Assistant Consultant to ASE/ITA/ASC?

3. In the Employment Section, I could see only 300 characters to fill my duties. Shall I cut short and brief the duties which i have mentioned employment reference letter?

4. In the "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? " Since I stay in Australia, my usual country of residence would be Australia,. Prior to Australia I stayed only in India, so I should enter my India address only right? 

Awaiting for your reply.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> Today we did kuwait pcc, now waiting for med and pcc result might get it within 4 days


Great. Almost done from your side.


----------



## Luqman

I am October applicant and I am still waiting. I don't know what is wrong. Even I am a 190 applicant and stuck like a 189er. where is 190 priority ?


----------



## prseeker

ssaifuddin said:


> Thank You Boss
> 
> Hi Seniors
> 
> Still looking for following query
> 
> SSC equivalent to what.
> 
> Moreover a new question
> 
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> I am Pakistani living in Kuwait for last 8 years
> My usual country of residence is Kuwait or Pakistan???
> 
> 
> regards


Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? 
For this you have to mention Pakistan and other country your spouse or dependent has stayed in .

My usual country of residence is Kuwait or Pakistan???
Your usual country of residence is Kuwait . 

Best of luck with your application . Inshallah you will get the grant soon . Keep us updated with the questions you have .


----------



## Ragan

Hello Everyone,

Please someone can guide what is the process of getting invite under SS.

In my case i have filed EOI u/s 189 (60 pts) and 190 (65 pts) but havent sent any doc to VIC.

Please suggest how much time does VIC take to respond.

Thanks in advance


----------



## imrukhan81

> Originally Posted by Vamshi4happy View Post
> Hi Sukumar,
> 
> As per our forum, your situation will be considered as Visa application with older ACS format. If we consider grants from past 3 months, there were many applicants shared their success in this forum. But again it depends on Case to case and Case officer too. I was in same situation about ACS and claiming work experience, however with great hope I am waiting for final result about my Visa..
> 
> Point here is your ACS assessment is valid for 2 years (in your case it will expire by Oct'14)...but my friend, at this moment this is your call to proceed further... Good luck my friend...
> Seniors correct me if I am wrong with my observation..





gsukumar27 said:


> Hi vamshi..if that is the case then i would be happy to go ahead and submit visa...anyways thank you.....


Hi sukumar,

I have applied with old ACS, with new ACS rules I am not eligible for 189. But with old ACS which is still valid, I have applied for visa. I am still waiting for CO.
Lets see what will be the result.

Good luck.

Imran


----------



## dhawalswamy

i was filling the form of my health declaration and it asked for which visa you want to apply and i have to select one of them.

at present i am waiting for nsw nomination and parallel to it i am reappearing in ielts for trying my luck for 8 all. if i do medicals now specifying that i am applying for 190, can later on i change my mind and apply for 189 with same medicals or i need again to go for new medicals?

reason for doing it right now....
i am working in a country where there is no panel physician and hence i need to travel to other country. in feb i am going to india and will get my medicals done and on 1st march i will return to this country. after returning, i will get my ielts result. so i achieve my target of 8 all, i would like to go for 189 instead of 190. if new medicals would be required then again i need to go to some nearby country to get the medicals done.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

So its Jan 28 in Australia. Lets hope to see grants and CO allocations in few hours


----------



## jayptl

i got email from immi server?? wt does it mean

its only blank email no attachment no anything...

it also shows update date of immi account

*
Reference No. EGO4F32HN9: Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent.*


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jayptl said:


> i got email from immi server?? wt does it mean
> 
> its only blank email no attachment no anything...
> 
> it also shows update date of immi account
> 
> *
> Reference No. EGO4F32HN9: Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent.*


When you lodged visa ? Does immi account shows "Last Updated" date ? Maybe CO is allocated..


----------



## jayptl

on 6 dec... 

ya also last update change satus..

but i didnt get any email from CO.. its just blank email from server


----------



## pooja.lohkane

*Regarding Invite*

Hi All,

i wnted to know that do we get the invite on the very same day the invitation round is held or does the invite come till the report is out.?:ear:

i have applied on 21st Nov(189 - 60 pts) still waiting for an invite. :fingerscrossed:

also i wnted to knw if i go thru the agent(have applied thru d agent) do they help in any ways to get the invite any tym soon .?


Thanks,
Pooja


----------



## Ragan

Hello Pooja,

i believe invite is sent on invitation round date itself.

People who applied in Aug'13 are getting invite nowadays.

i applied on 8th dec so we have to wait for some more time.


----------



## pooja.lohkane

Thanks for the reply ragan. hope to get the invite soon .. this waiting part is getting really boring..


----------



## HMalhotra

reshstha said:


> Hello there!
> I am an architect from Nepal. So far I am eligible for the state nomination skilled migration but one of my friend told me that the architect of Nepal and India could not apply for the the skilled migration for australia. Is the skill assesment authority AACA restrict the architect position for skilled nomination? please send me the appropriate link if you have any.


I don't think so.. u better check on the official website of AACA. That would be the right source of information in ur case..

http://www.aaca.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/


----------



## gsukumar27

imrukhan81 said:


> Hi sukumar,
> 
> I have applied with old ACS, with new ACS rules I am not eligible for 189. But with old ACS which is still valid, I have applied for visa. I am still waiting for CO.
> Lets see what will be the result.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Imran


Hi imran
Thank you for your info..do let us know when u get info about ur approval. Meanwhile mine is 190.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Saturday Sunday and Monday were really boring and dull.. I have never spent weekends like this. hope to see lot of direct grants and grants for Co allocated applicants tomorrow. 

Best wishes to all of us!!!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Anj79

Sai2Aus said:


> Saturday Sunday and Monday were really boring and dull.. I have never spent weekends like this. hope to see lot of direct grants and grants for Co allocated applicants tomorrow.
> 
> Best wishes to all of us!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


May your words come true Sai2Aus!! :fingerscrossed:
It was truly a boring weekend .... :bored:


----------



## prseeker

Hello Guys , 

I posted this question in other thread as well , I applied under job code 263111 taking 189 route with 60 points . Going by current trend when can I expect an invite . Ohh yeah I applied on 22nd Jan 2014.

Also I will need to get PCC from US . What should be the appropriate time to apply for it ? As I have heard it can take upto 3 months for same .

*jre05 , bliss *, can you guys please help ?
Regards 
PD


----------



## jre05

prseeker said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> I posted this question in other thread as well , I applied under job code 263111 taking 189 route with 60 points . Going by current trend when can I expect an invite . Ohh yeah I applied on 22nd Jan 2014.
> 
> Also I will need to get PCC from US . What should be the appropriate time to apply for it ? As I have heard it can take upto 3 months for same .
> 
> *jre05 , bliss *, can you guys please help ?
> Regards
> PD


Hello prseeker,

I am sorry that I do not know much about the invitation rate of your occupation code. I am from 261312. 

I would suggest you to immigration website and see the report section under every round and analyse some last 10 reports and thus you'll have a fair idea of when you can expect an invitation. 

Invitations are based on points, if one has higher points such as 70 or 75, or 80, they get invite very soon, depending on the occupation ceiling cap reached.

Please help yourself understand this from the immigration website. 

Regarding FBI PCC, if I were you, I would apply immediately. I leave the decision for you 

Perhaps others can shed more light towards your both questions.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## prseeker

jre05 said:


> Hello prseeker,
> 
> I am sorry that I do not know much about the invitation rate of your occupation code. I am from 261312.
> 
> I would suggest you to immigration website and see the report section under every round and analyse some last 10 reports and thus you'll have a fair idea of when you can expect an invitation.
> 
> Invitations are based on points, if one has higher points such as 70 or 75, or 80, they get invite very soon, depending on the occupation ceiling cap reached.
> 
> Please help yourself understand this from the immigration website.
> 
> Regarding FBI PCC, if I were you, I would apply immediately. I leave the decision for you
> 
> Perhaps others can shed more light towards your both questions.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


You are my MAN !!! That was very helpful , I will check the report and will come back . 
I don't know from where you get the motivation to read and reply to queries in such details . I will make sure that I pay it forward .

Regards 
PD


----------



## sgn1982

Hi All,

I like to get advice from seniors.

My Bank e statements are in Black and white!! how to get true copies of original?

Or may i get bank attested and get Seal from Bank?

Thank you


----------



## Sunlight11

sgn1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I like to get advice from seniors.
> 
> My Bank e statements are in Black and white!! how to get true copies of original?
> 
> Or may i get bank attested and get Seal from Bank?
> 
> Thank you


Yes if the seal & sign is in non-black form, it'll work.


----------



## Sasha2013

pooja.lohkane said:


> Thanks for the reply ragan. hope to get the invite soon .. this waiting part is getting really boring..


Which code have you applied for?


----------



## jpspringall

Does anyone know....
Roughly what time do the COs spring into action? 

James?


----------



## sgn1982

Sunlight11 said:


> Yes if the seal & sign is in non-black form, it'll work.


Thank you Sunlight11


----------



## ssaifuddin

prseeker said:


> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> For this you have to mention Pakistan and other country your spouse or dependent has stayed in .
> 
> My usual country of residence is Kuwait or Pakistan???
> Your usual country of residence is Kuwait .
> 
> Best of luck with your application . Inshallah you will get the grant soon . Keep us updated with the questions you have .


Pakistani SSC (Matric) equivalent to what in Australia.
AQF Certificate III or IV or something else.

I need it to fill visa form

in the drop_down menu the options are

Other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority
Advanced Diploma
Diploma
AQF Certificate IV
AQF Certificate III
Other Non AQF Accredation
Other

so what to select?

regards


----------



## prseeker

ssaifuddin said:


> Pakistani SSC (Matric) equivalent to what in Australia.
> AQF Certificate III or IV or something else.
> 
> I need it to fill visa form
> 
> in the drop_down menu the options are
> 
> Other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority
> Advanced Diploma
> Diploma
> AQF Certificate IV
> AQF Certificate III
> Other Non AQF Accredation
> Other
> 
> so what to select?
> 
> regards


No your SSC is not equivalent to any of these . These are the level of certifications , which emphasizes on practical knowledge and cover a variety of trades and industries .

In your case you will leave it BLANK , you will only specify the qualification assessed by ACS .

I hope that helps , if not ask again . I want to make sure you fill up the form and move to payment step ASAP.

Regards 
PD


----------



## 2013

sgn1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I like to get advice from seniors.
> 
> My Bank e statements are in Black and white!! how to get true copies of original?
> 
> Or may i get bank attested and get Seal from Bank?
> 
> Thank you


Nowadays almost all the bank provide online option to download statements... you can download the same in pdf and send it...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hello everyone. . 

Any good news today? ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## sgn1982

2013 said:


> Nowadays almost all the bank provide online option to download statements... you can download the same in pdf and send it...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Yes can download for last 6 months beyond that need to pay. Also downloaded file is in black and white. I m using OCBC salary savings account in singapore.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

2013, Vamshi, Vinay, oz dreams, and others did you get any progress in your application? ?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

Sai2Aus said:


> 2013, Vamshi, Vinay, oz dreams, and others did you get any progress in your application? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Nopes... no change after 15th 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

sgn1982 said:


> Yes can download for last 6 months beyond that need to pay. Also downloaded file is in black and white. I m using OCBC salary savings account in singapore.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


Oh..okay... for icici and hdfc is more than 6 months.... I downloaded statements for 2009 and 2010...that too in colour 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

Do CO's have any SLA for replying to mails and updating the visa files?? Any idea...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

Sai2Aus said:


> Hello everyone. .
> 
> Any good news today? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Jan'14 was bit slow... first 10 days was holiday period then we saw some activity for 2 weeks...and this was again a long weekend. .. 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

2013 said:


> Jan'14 was bit slow... first 10 days was holiday period then we saw some activity for 2 weeks...and this was again a long weekend. ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Yes agree.. lots of holidays and festivals.. DIBP have had enough vacations. . 

Expats like us who are waiting for grants would feel its dull.. 

But expats who had got the grants in Jan would feel the opposite. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Sai2Aus said:


> 2013, Vamshi, Vinay, oz dreams, and others did you get any progress in your application? ? Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi Sai, 

Waiting for reply from CO...expecting some action by tomorrow..


----------



## Icedmilktea

Hi guys,

Got my grant today. Applied on 23/12/13 and front loaded all docs without any contact beforehand. (Visa 189)

I am currently away from Australia. I asked one of the DIBP's officer at Melbourne city office before I left and I was told to return within 28 days if I am granted my PR while I am overseas. On the grant however says that I must make first entry by 10 September 2014 specifically.

I don't want to make any mistake or problem to the grant so did anyone had similar experience prior? My return date is more than 28 days from today so is that alright?

Thanks in advance.

Tay


----------



## SRS_2013

Icedmilktea said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. Applied on 23/12/13 and front loaded all docs without any contact beforehand.
> 
> I am currently away from Australia. I asked one of the DIBP's officer at Melbourne city office before I left and I was told to return within 28 days if I am granted my PR while I am overseas. On the grant however says that I must make first entry by 10 September 2014 specifically.
> 
> I don't want to make any mistake or problem to the grant so did anyone had similar experience prior? My return date is more than 28 days from today so is that alright?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Tay


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Hoping to see more today :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Sai2Aus said:


> 2013, Vamshi, Vinay, oz dreams, and others did you get any progress in your application? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


No movement yet...! Hope to see something by this week.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hearty congratulations!!*



Icedmilktea said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. Applied on 23/12/13 and front loaded all docs without any contact beforehand. (Visa 189)
> 
> I am currently away from Australia. I asked one of the DIBP's officer at Melbourne city office before I left and I was told to return within 28 days if I am granted my PR while I am overseas. On the grant however says that I must make first entry by 10 September 2014 specifically.
> 
> I don't want to make any mistake or problem to the grant so did anyone had similar experience prior? My return date is more than 28 days from today so is that alright?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Tay


Hearty congratulations Tay!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* Icedmilktea​*


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



Sai2Aus said:


> 2013, Vamshi, Vinay, oz dreams, and others did you get any progress in your application? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi Sai,
I was asked to pay the second installment (i.e payment in lieu of IELTS for father)
last week. I paid on friday.
Now waiting for further communication - 'hopefully the grant' from the CO. 

In between Tay who has got grant today had lodged on 23rd Dec and front loaded all the documents. You have lodged around 16th Dec so you may get a direct grant. 

All the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SRS_2013

vinayapte11 said:


> Hi Sai,
> I was asked to pay the second installment (i.e payment in lieu of IELTS for father)
> last week. I paid on friday.
> Now waiting for further communication - 'hopefully the grant' from the CO.
> 
> In between Tay who has got grant today had lodged on 23rd Dec and front loaded all the documents. You have lodged around 16th Dec so you may get a direct grant.
> 
> All the best. :fingerscrossed:


Tay, i guess is an onshore applicant...will that matter???
compared to us..who have applied from india


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Icedmilktea* 

























.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



SRS_2013 said:


> Tay, i guess is an onshore applicant...will that matter???
> compared to us..who have applied from india


I dont think so SRS as everything is system driven. In my opinion.being on shore may at the most help with respect to communication.
But more than that as long as you front load everything it doesnt matter to the CO whether you are in India or Australia.
All the best. Wishing you a grant this week!!!


----------



## vinayapte11

*Nice*



Vamshi4happy said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT * Icedmilktea*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thats very creative vamshi


----------



## Vamshi4happy

vinayapte11 said:


> Thats very creative vamshi


Thank you Vinay....


----------



## anthoney

Icedmilktea said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. Applied on 23/12/13 and front loaded all docs without any contact beforehand. (Visa 189)
> 
> I am currently away from Australia. I asked one of the DIBP's officer at Melbourne city office before I left and I was told to return within 28 days if I am granted my PR while I am overseas. On the grant however says that I must make first entry by 10 September 2014 specifically.
> 
> I don't want to make any mistake or problem to the grant so did anyone had similar experience prior? My return date is more than 28 days from today so is that alright?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Tay


Many congratulations Tay  All the best


----------



## VidyaS

Dear Friends,

This is regarding PCC for secondary applicant. I would like to know if secondary applicant PCC date is earlier than that of primary applicant, will secondary applicant PCC date be considered to decide the "date for arrival in Australia" ? or will they take the PCC date for primary applicant only ? I am planning to apply for PCC for my spouse before mine.

Thanks


----------



## Sai2Aus

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> Waiting for reply from CO...expecting some action by tomorrow..


Hey Vamshi, have your docs which you submitted last changed to received status?



SAMD_Oz said:


> No movement yet...! Hope to see something by this week.


Best wishes Sam.. 



vinayapte11 said:


> Hi Sai,
> I was asked to pay the second installment (i.e payment in lieu of IELTS for father)
> last week. I paid on friday.
> Now waiting for further communication - 'hopefully the grant' from the CO.
> 
> In between Tay who has got grant today had lodged on 23rd Dec and front loaded all the documents. You have lodged around 16th Dec so you may get a direct grant.
> 
> All the best. :fingerscrossed:


I have read earlier, for people who were asked VAC2 payment and after payment the next day they have got the grant.. Why is it delayed for you buddy?? I know your CO only knows the answer for this.. 

Yup I submitted on 19th Dec.. But my Visa is 190.. These days 189 is processed faster than 190 which has priority processing. Priority to process slow??:hungry::violin::ballchain:


----------



## Panko

Congrats Tay.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Vamshi4happy said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT * Icedmilktea*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Congratulations Tay.. You can write to your CO itself to know when you should be making the entry.. You would get the correct information.. 


Vamshi, very creative.. you have become an expert :smokin:


----------



## Sai2Aus

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This is regarding PCC for secondary applicant. I would like to know if secondary applicant PCC date is earlier than that of primary applicant, will secondary applicant PCC date be considered to decide the "date for arrival in Australia" ? or will they take the PCC date for primary applicant only ? I am planning to apply for PCC for my spouse before mine.
> 
> Thanks


It would be the secondary applicants PCC date.. Why dont you apply together? or delay your spouse's PCC too?


----------



## Panko

Good morning friends. Hope this week brings a lot of grants.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> Good morning friends. Hope this week brings a lot of grants.


Hey Panko,now that you have got your grant what are you doing in regard to the big move??


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Hey Panko,now that you have got your grant what are you doing in regard to the big move??


Hi Sai. Currently I am deciding on the date to move. Also searching the job market and keeping in touch with the friends who are already there.


----------



## SRS_2013

Simple99 said:


> adding more clues.
> 
> Yes Sai2Aus. as u told i got visa grant after two days of VAC2 payment
> 
> Hope this help you guys
> more on in my signature
> 
> GOOD LUCK ALL


Vinay...

yours will definitely come by this week....may be today or tomw...
:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## Sai2Aus

Simple99 said:


> adding more clues.
> 
> Yes Sai2Aus. as u told i got visa grant after two days of VAC2 payment
> 
> Hope this help you guys
> more on in my signature
> 
> GOOD LUCK ALL


Hi simple99,

Thanks for the support friend.. Which place have you decided to move and when??

Vinay, your grant is very close to you..:tea:


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> Hi Sai. Currently I am deciding on the date to move. Also searching the job market and keeping in touch with the friends who are already there.


Good luck Panko.. Nice of you to visit this thread even after you have got your grant..


----------



## jfmiti

It's almost the end of 8th week. Last updated date has changed 21st Jan 2014. Still, there is no sign of CO allocation........... Med & PCC pending
Feeling frustrating..........................:-(


----------



## Luqman

My form80 requirement is still in requested form since 13/11/2013. While calling DIBP confirmed they have got my form80. What is delaying my application. Any guess any idea please. 

Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment 13/11/2013 Requested Attach document


----------



## sigamani

I don't Know what is happening there for my application? No communication form CO but the others who launched VISA getting granted.

Any Idea?

261313| VISA(189) LAUNCHED :09-12-2013 | PCC :11-12-2013 | Medics 21-12-2013|CO : 06-01-2014 | Grant?????


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



Simple99 said:


> adding more clues.
> 
> Yes Sai2Aus. as u told i got visa grant after two days of VAC2 payment
> 
> Hope this help you guys
> more on in my signature
> 
> GOOD LUCK ALL


Hey Simple,
Thats very encouraging for me. I have made by VAC2 payment last friday.
Hoping for something positive soon.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



sigamani said:


> I don't Know what is happening there for my application? No communication form CO but the others who launched VISA getting granted.
> 
> Any Idea?
> 
> 261313| VISA(189) LAUNCHED :09-12-2013 | PCC :11-12-2013 | Medics 21-12-2013|CO : 06-01-2014 | Grant?????


Dont worry mate. I lodged in November 2013, got CO allocated on 6th Dec and I am still waiting fr my VISA.
Wish you a grant soon.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thank you so much.*



SRS_2013 said:


> Vinay...
> 
> yours will definitely come by this week....may be today or tomw...
> :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: ray2:ray2:ray2:


Thanks a tonn SRS...you have been so encouraging.

Many many thanks.

All the best - you are getting a dirct grant


----------



## SRS_2013

vinayapte11 said:


> Thanks a tonn SRS...you have been so encouraging.
> 
> Many many thanks.
> 
> All the best - you are getting a dirct grant


Amen ray2:


----------



## sigamani

vinayapte11 said:


> Dont worry mate. I lodged in November 2013, got CO allocated on 6th Dec and I am still waiting fr my VISA.
> Wish you a grant soon.


It is really encouraging mate to hear good words! Hopefully you also get soon.Do you know why these delay only few?

I did not see background check also going? I inquired my manager about that but he did not receive any call/email to him


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thanks a lot*



Sai2Aus said:


> Hi simple99,
> 
> Thanks for the support friend.. Which place have you decided to move and when??
> 
> Vinay, your grant is very close to you..:tea:


Sai you have been..soooooo encouraging.

Thankss a tonn buddy...!!!

Wish you all the very best for your move bro.


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Good luck Panko.. Nice of you to visit this thread even after you have got your grant..


I am wishing for speedy grants to all my friends here.


----------



## Panko

sigamani said:


> I don't Know what is happening there for my application? No communication form CO but the others who launched VISA getting granted.
> 
> Any Idea?
> 
> 261313| VISA(189) LAUNCHED :09-12-2013 | PCC :11-12-2013 | Medics 21-12-2013|CO : 06-01-2014 | Grant?????


Hi buddy. You may receive some update this week. May be a direct grant.....


----------



## sigamani

Panko said:


> Hi buddy. You may receive some update this week. May be a direct grant.....


Thanks Buddy.It is really encouraging ..


----------



## Dreamingoz

sigamani said:


> I don't Know what is happening there for my application? No communication form CO but the others who launched VISA getting granted.
> 
> Any Idea?
> 
> 261313| VISA(189) LAUNCHED :09-12-2013 | PCC :11-12-2013 | Medics 21-12-2013|CO : 06-01-2014 | Grant?????


Hi, 

I have the same issue. CO has been allocated on 21-01-2014. After that no sound at all. (I have submitted all the docs)


----------



## nadh1981

Sai2Aus said:


> Hey Panko,now that you have got your grant what are you doing in regard to the big move??


Please Panko... even I would love to know that...


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Sai2Aus said:


> Hey Vamshi, have your docs which you submitted last changed to received status?


Uploaded documents still with Required status... Sent a mail to CO informing about documents upload.. Waiting waiting..


----------



## Dreamingoz

Vamshi4happy said:


> Uploaded documents still with Required status... Sent a mail to CO informing about documents upload.. Waiting waiting..


Hi,

How did you get to know his email?
After "Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent." mail, I didn't receive any mail.


----------



## ssaifuddin

prseeker said:


> No your SSC is not equivalent to any of these . These are the level of certifications , which emphasizes on practical knowledge and cover a variety of trades and industries .
> 
> In your case you will leave it BLANK , you will only specify the qualification assessed by ACS .
> 
> I hope that helps , if not ask again . I want to make sure you fill up the form and move to payment step ASAP.
> 
> Regards
> PD


Thank You brother.
I will select other because it is not allowing me to leave it blank.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## rvijay

Got the much awaited direct grant this morning! All the best to folks who are waiting....
Team 2 Adelaide; CO : JS


----------



## SRS_2013

rvijay said:


> Got the much awaited direct grant this morning! All the best to folks who are waiting....
> Team 2 Adelaide; CO : JS


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

rvijay said:


> Got the much awaited direct grant this morning! All the best to folks who are waiting....
> Team 2 Adelaide; CO : JS


Congrats rvijay..


----------



## sigamani

rvijay said:


> Got the much awaited direct grant this morning! All the best to folks who are waiting....
> Team 2 Adelaide; CO : JS


Congrats!


----------



## snarayan

Guys, guess what I've got this morning. The most wonderful day of my life...

Typing from my phone, unable to express my feelings, but the wait is over.

Thank you all for your wonderful support.


----------



## olways

saghirq said:


> hi vinayapte11,
> i front loaded all docs on 8 nov for 190.Today i received an email from DIBP for Request Documents or Info.In which they have ask English Language Requirements for my wife.while lodging visa app i declare she does not meet english requirement so i will pay vac2 but still they ask for it. "Evidence of Functional English
> XXXXXXXXX is required to provide evidence of functional English. Please refer to the
> enclosed information sheet. They may choose to pay the appropriate English Education
> Charge (EEC) rather than sit the test. If you wish to take up this option, please advise GSM
> Adelaide".
> what should i do? should i email them that i will pay the vac2. vinnay u have done it before plz help me.


Yes, you need to inform your CO that you want to pay 2nd VAC. CO will get back to you with instructions and various options to make payment.


----------



## Luqman

snarayan said:


> Guys, guess what I've got this morning. The most wonderful day of my life...
> 
> Typing from my phone, unable to express my feelings, but the wait is over.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support.


Congratulations. :candle:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

This one 's for you snarayan, finally - many congratulations

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* snarayan​*


----------



## SRS_2013

snarayan said:


> Guys, guess what I've got this morning. The most wonderful day of my life...
> 
> Typing from my phone, unable to express my feelings, but the wait is over.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support.


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

one of the much awaited one  ...and truly worth the wait..isnt it snarayan?


----------



## sigamani

snarayan said:


> Guys, guess what I've got this morning. The most wonderful day of my life...
> 
> Typing from my phone, unable to express my feelings, but the wait is over.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support.



Congrats!


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> This one 's for you snarayan, finally - many congratulations
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
> * snarayan​*


Thank you Ratnesh...Hope you all get your grants soon


----------



## snarayan

SRS_2013 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> one of the much awaited one  ...and truly worth the wait..isnt it snarayan?


Absolutely my friend, waited for a long time and finally...phew eace:


----------



## Sai2Aus

rvijay said:


> Got the much awaited direct grant this morning! All the best to folks who are waiting....
> Team 2 Adelaide; CO : JS





snarayan said:


> Guys, guess what I've got this morning. The most wonderful day of my life...
> 
> Typing from my phone, unable to express my feelings, but the wait is over.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support.


Congrats Vijay and Narayan.. lane::cheer2::rockon:

Narayan yes your long wait is over and time to relax and take some rest..


----------



## rebecca-j-green

Just received call from my agent...visa granted today! Seemed a long time coming but now only 3 weeks until we hope to fly out!!! 

Good luck to all those still waiting.

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## bobinv

Congrats.. All the best with your future endeavours 



rebecca-j-green said:


> Just received call from my agent...visa granted today! Seemed a long time coming but now only 3 weeks until we hope to fly out!!!
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* rebecca-j-green​*


----------



## Black_Rose

snarayan said:


> Guys, guess what I've got this morning. The most wonderful day of my life...
> 
> Typing from my phone, unable to express my feelings, but the wait is over.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support.


congratulation....


----------



## Black_Rose

rebecca-j-green said:


> Just received call from my agent...visa granted today! Seemed a long time coming but now only 3 weeks until we hope to fly out!!!
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


congratulation...


----------



## vinayapte11

saghirq said:


> hi vinayapte11,
> i front loaded all docs on 8 nov for 190.Today i received an email from DIBP for Request Documents or Info.In which they have ask English Language Requirements for my wife.while lodging visa app i declare she does not meet english requirement so i will pay vac2 but still they ask for it. "Evidence of Functional English
> XXXXXXXXX is required to provide evidence of functional English. Please refer to the
> enclosed information sheet. They may choose to pay the appropriate English Education
> Charge (EEC) rather than sit the test. If you wish to take up this option, please advise GSM
> Adelaide".
> what should i do? should i email them that i will pay the vac2. vinnay u have done it before plz help me.


Hi saghirq
Actually while filing the application itself there is an option. However, you can still inform your case officer that you will pay the charge. Onceyou do that CO will send you a voucher which will have a reference number. You will have to go to postpay.com.au and pay the amount there. So send a reply to CO proposing paying VAC2 charge.
Let me know for more info. 
Wish you a very speedy grAnt.


----------



## richoo87

*Human Resource Adviser Positive*

Hello Friends ,

I have got my assessment results as positive for Human Resource Adviser.

Can anyone tell me should i apply EOI Visa 189 or 190. which one do you think is perfect.

I was interested in WA, but now they took it out HRA into schedule 2 so cannot go with 190.

Regards,
Reshma


----------



## Santhosh.15

snarayan said:


> Guys, guess what I've got this morning. The most wonderful day of my life...
> 
> Typing from my phone, unable to express my feelings, but the wait is over.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support.


Congrats buddy !! All the best for your new journey....

Cheers


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Guys, guess what I've got this morning. The most wonderful day of my life...
> 
> Typing from my phone, unable to express my feelings, but the wait is over.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support.


Just logged in to *CONGRATULATE YOU* buddy!!!!
Thanks Surfer127 for the text message 

I am soooo happy for you, so well deserved.
Have a drink for me, would you?

Al the best mate
:drum: :drum:


----------



## SRS_2013

rebecca-j-green said:


> Just received call from my agent...visa granted today! Seemed a long time coming but now only 3 weeks until we hope to fly out!!!
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRAATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Nishant Dundas

richoo87 said:


> Hello Friends ,
> 
> I have got my assessment results as positive for Human Resource Adviser.
> 
> Can anyone tell me should i apply EOI Visa 189 or 190. which one do you think is perfect.
> 
> I was interested in WA, but now they took it out HRA into schedule 2 so cannot go with 190.
> 
> Regards,
> Reshma


Do the following:

Check out the reports section in skill select page on dipb website. See the number of remaining visas left to be issued. If it is comfortably low, then you can plan for going for 189.
Above would be possible ONLY if you currently can score 60 at least as per dipb requirements.
If you can and you also have all things ready with you (ielts, assessment for education as well as work, spouse ielts and assessment if choosing for spouse points too), then go ahead and submit eoi asap.

If you are only able to score 55 points, then check up occupation lists of all states where your occupation is listed, and where feasible for you put in your application.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## bdapplicant

Hey bro, how much point you had during applying?



vinayapte11 said:


> Hi saghirq
> Actually while filing the application itself there is an option. However, you can still inform your case officer that you will pay the charge. Onceyou do that CO will send you a voucher which will have a reference number. You will have to go to postpay.com.au and pay the amount there. So send a reply to CO proposing paying VAC2 charge.
> Let me know for more info.
> Wish you a very speedy grAnt.


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Just logged in to *CONGRATULATE YOU* buddy!!!!
> Thanks Surfer127 for the text message
> 
> I am soooo happy for you, so well deserved.
> Have a drink for me, would you?
> 
> Al the best mate
> :drum: :drum:




Thank you laurinoz for remembering me and wishing me on this wonderful day. 

Missed you guys!!! But I am very happy today.

The trains have been delayed and I am enjoying my journey to office thinking about my grant!

Surely will have a drink for you and surfer too!


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Snarayan* 

























.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * R Vijay*


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Rebecca-J-Green* 

























.


----------



## Sasha2013

snarayan said:


> Guys, guess what I've got this morning. The most wonderful day of my life...
> 
> Typing from my phone, unable to express my feelings, but the wait is over.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support.



Congratulations!!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

rvijay said:


> Got the much awaited direct grant this morning! All the best to folks who are waiting....
> Team 2 Adelaide; CO : JS


Congrats Vijay :cheer2::cheer2: :cheer2: Good Luck!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

snarayan said:


> Guys, guess what I've got this morning. The most wonderful day of my life...
> 
> Typing from my phone, unable to express my feelings, but the wait is over.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support.


Congrats Narayan :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck...!


----------



## Panko

snarayan said:


> Guys, guess what I've got this morning. The most wonderful day of my life...
> 
> Typing from my phone, unable to express my feelings, but the wait is over.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support.


Hehe. What a great news buddy. You got it. Congratulations. Perth is calling.


----------



## Panko

rebecca-j-green said:


> Just received call from my agent...visa granted today! Seemed a long time coming but now only 3 weeks until we hope to fly out!!!
> 
> Good luck to all those still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


Congratulations. Best of luck for the great future.


----------



## AncientGlory

prseeker said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> I posted this question in other thread as well , I applied under job code 263111 taking 189 route with 60 points . Going by current trend when can I expect an invite . Ohh yeah I applied on 22nd Jan 2014.
> 
> Also I will need to get PCC from US . What should be the appropriate time to apply for it ? As I have heard it can take upto 3 months for same .
> 
> *jre05 , bliss *, can you guys please help ?
> Regards
> PD


Basically, if your occupation does not come under one of the following, you should get an invitation immediately in the next invitation round with 60 points.

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers.

If you didn't get an invitation I think that there must have been a number of people who have 60 points and have priority over you (Not necessarily in your same occupation).


----------



## florence1222

I am so excited to announce that I got the grant today

Thanks for this forum to walk me thru the hard times since Aug 2013. 

Thanks for all the useful information that fellow members have shared.

The wait is finally over! The sleepless night is finally over!

It all worth it at the end!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

florence1222 said:


> I am so excited to announce that I got the grant today
> 
> Thanks for this forum to walk me thru the hard times since Aug 2013.
> 
> Thanks for all the useful information that fellow members have shared.
> 
> The wait is finally over! The sleepless night is finally over!
> 
> It all worth it at the end!!


Congratulations .. when you lodged the visa ?


----------



## Vamshi4happy

florence1222 said:


> I am so excited to announce that I got the grant today Thanks for this forum to walk me thru the hard times since Aug 2013. Thanks for all the useful information that fellow members have shared. The wait is finally over! The sleepless night is finally over! It all worth it at the end!!


Congrats!!!! Good luck for your endeavours...


----------



## florence1222

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congratulations .. when you lodged the visa ?


189 on 12 Aug 2013. Have been dealing with this CO that never reply emails, asked again and again for documents that we have already provided.... Etc

Finally!!


----------



## Sunlight11

florence1222 said:


> 189 on 12 Aug 2013. Have been dealing with this CO that never reply emails, asked again and again for documents that we have already provided.... Etc
> 
> Finally!!


That was a long wait for someone applying from Malaysia !!!! Goodluck ...


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats rvijay, snarayan, rebecca-j-green eace:eace:eace:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------


----------



## florence1222

0z_dream said:


> Congrats , who was ur co (initial) and the team


Adelaide team 7, initial AP


----------



## jeevan00

Hi friends


I got grant today

Thanks to all forum members

My CO was so kind,a big thanks to her as well.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jeevan00 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> 
> I got grant today
> 
> Thanks to all forum members
> 
> My CO was so kind,a big thanks to her as well.


congratulations ..all the best for you big move.


----------



## SRS_2013

florence1222 said:


> I am so excited to announce that I got the grant today
> 
> Thanks for this forum to walk me thru the hard times since Aug 2013.
> 
> Thanks for all the useful information that fellow members have shared.
> 
> The wait is finally over! The sleepless night is finally over!
> 
> It all worth it at the end!!


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## jeevan00

ratnesh.nagori said:


> congratulations ..all the best for you big move.


hi Ratnesh
thanks alot for your replies.


----------



## SRS_2013

jeevan00 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> 
> I got grant today
> 
> Thanks to all forum members
> 
> My CO was so kind,a big thanks to her as well.


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Jango911

jeevan00 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> 
> I got grant today
> 
> Thanks to all forum members
> 
> My CO was so kind,a big thanks to her as well.


Gr8 news MATE!!! all the best for future!!!


----------



## Neville Smith

*Congratulations Narayan*



snarayan said:


> Guys, guess what I've got this morning. The most wonderful day of my life...
> 
> Typing from my phone, unable to express my feelings, but the wait is over.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support.


.

Hi Narayan,

Congratulations and God Bless you and your family. Have a wonderful future in Australia.

Wishing you luck in your new venture.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

florence1222 said:


> I am so excited to announce that I got the grant today
> 
> Thanks for this forum to walk me thru the hard times since Aug 2013.
> 
> Thanks for all the useful information that fellow members have shared.
> 
> The wait is finally over! The sleepless night is finally over!
> 
> It all worth it at the end!!





jeevan00 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> 
> I got grant today
> 
> Thanks to all forum members
> 
> My CO was so kind,a big thanks to her as well.


Congrats to florence and Jeevan :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!

MD


----------



## pooja.lohkane

Sasha2013 said:


> Which code have you applied for?


261313 - software engg .


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Its good to see few grants today. According to 0z_dream 's list, still there is backlog of Nov 2013. 

Hope to see more activity this week.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Vamshi4happy said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT * Rebecca-J-Green*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





florence1222 said:


> I am so excited to announce that I got the grant today
> 
> Thanks for this forum to walk me thru the hard times since Aug 2013.
> 
> Thanks for all the useful information that fellow members have shared.
> 
> The wait is finally over! The sleepless night is finally over!
> 
> It all worth it at the end!!





jeevan00 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> 
> I got grant today
> 
> Thanks to all forum members
> 
> My CO was so kind,a big thanks to her as well.


Congratulations Jeevan,Florence and Rebecca.. :rockon:eace::first:


----------



## Pailas

Congratulations to all the grants today.... All the best for your next steps.


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats jeevan eace:eace:eace:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------


----------



## aryal

This thread looks quite signing today with many grants.. 

Congratulations to you who got grant today.

I was just wondering what is the deadline you are getting to enter Oz? Is it fixed 6 months from the date of grant or calculated based on other factor?


----------



## Pailas

1. Do we need to submit both Form16 and ITR-V forms for all the years of experience? I have form16 and ITR-V for last 4 years out of 10 years. Will that be an issue.

2. Do I need to get form16 and ITR-V attested?

3. I got bank statements for last 6 years out of 10 years from online (PDF). Do I need get them stamped from bank?

4. Is that ok to submit payslips for last one year for the current company along with ACS submitted affidavit and provide roles and responsibilities documents for all the past companies? Or do I need payslips for past companies as well?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

aryal said:


> This thread looks quite signing today with many grants..
> 
> Congratulations to you who got grant today.
> 
> I was just wondering what is the deadline you are getting to enter Oz? Is it fixed 6 months from the date of grant or calculated based on other factor?


You have 1 year from PCC date.


----------



## aryal

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You have 1 year from PCC date.


Wonderful ! Thanks Ratnesh. I don't know why but somehow I had impression of 6 months. 1 year is sufficient to do the preparation.


----------



## Sasha2013

pooja.lohkane said:


> 261313 - software engg .


They are still inviting August people in this code with 60 points. I guess it will take another 3-4 months to get your invite if the quota does not get over by then. Good luck to you with the waiting!!

At last you have an idea of how much the wait could be and which dates are going on. It's so much difficult with the last step of visa application where you don't know what's going on!!


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Does anyone have an idea on sales and marketing manager invitation time post lodging an EOI


----------



## DesiTadka

1 year from the date of PCC or Medical Exams (whichever is earlier).



aryal said:


> This thread looks quite signing today with many grants..
> 
> Congratulations to you who got grant today.
> 
> I was just wondering what is the deadline you are getting to enter Oz? Is it fixed 6 months from the date of grant or calculated based on other factor?


----------



## kratos

*Immi account status*

Guys who got grant-- What does the status of your Immi account say once the visa is granted?
Does it change immidiately or takes some time to update?


----------



## DesiTadka

It does and it says "Finalized".



kratos said:


> Guys who got grant-- What does the status of your Immi account say once the visa is granted?
> Does it change immidiately or takes some time to update?


----------



## Anj79

Icedmilktea said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. Applied on 23/12/13 and front loaded all docs without any contact beforehand. (Visa 189)
> 
> I am currently away from Australia. I asked one of the DIBP's officer at Melbourne city office before I left and I was told to return within 28 days if I am granted my PR while I am overseas. On the grant however says that I must make first entry by 10 September 2014 specifically.
> 
> I don't want to make any mistake or problem to the grant so did anyone had similar experience prior? My return date is more than 28 days from today so is that alright?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Tay





rvijay said:


> Got the much awaited direct grant this morning! All the best to folks who are waiting....
> Team 2 Adelaide; CO : JS





snarayan said:


> Guys, guess what I've got this morning. The most wonderful day of my life...
> 
> Typing from my phone, unable to express my feelings, but the wait is over.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support.


:whoo::whoo:CONGRATULATIONS to all those who got their grant today !!:thumb::dance:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Florence1222* 























.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Jeevan* 























.


----------



## Gaurav Vas

Sai2Aus said:


> Hey Vamshi, have your docs which you submitted last changed to received status?
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes Sam..
> 
> 
> 
> I have read earlier, for people who were asked VAC2 payment and after payment the next day they have got the grant.. Why is it delayed for you buddy?? I know your CO only knows the answer for this..
> 
> Yup I submitted on 19th Dec.. But my Visa is 190.. These days 189 is processed faster than 190 which has priority processing. Priority to process slow??:hungry::violin::ballchain:


Hi Sai2Aus

Riding in the same boat friend, applied for my 190 Visa on 19th Dec. :hippie:


----------



## Panko

jeevan00 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> 
> I got grant today
> 
> Thanks to all forum members
> 
> My CO was so kind,a big thanks to her as well.


Congrats buddy.


----------



## aryal

Simple99 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Good luck to all who got grants. anyone hope to move Sydney on 2014 , then update ur details here.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArF-6q8MhtSNdFZiOWZNc2k3cXNTakhQWElvRUFPLWc#gid=0


Should this be accessible to all? I got below error when I clicked on the link:

Google Drive
The app is currently unreachable.


----------



## saghirq

*updated my CO info assign*

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq---------- CO: 28/01/14
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14
12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------[/QUOTE]


----------



## newyearboy

I also have lodged my application on 20th Dec 2014 and still waiting for the CO assignment


----------



## SRS_2013

newyearboy said:


> I also have lodged my application on 20th Dec 2014 and still waiting for the CO assignment


i guess its...20th Dec *2013* 

Which category? 189 or 190?


----------



## Anj79

sigamani said:


> I don't Know what is happening there for my application? No communication form CO but the others who launched VISA getting granted.
> 
> Any Idea?
> 
> 261313| VISA(189) LAUNCHED :09-12-2013 | PCC :11-12-2013 | Medics 21-12-2013|CO : 06-01-2014 | Grant?????


Hey sigamani, I am in the same boat here. Got an intital communication on 18th Jan from the CO requesting additional docs, but after that no response! 
Well......the only thing we can do is wait i guess !! layball:


----------



## mafuz767

florence1222 said:


> I am so excited to announce that I got the grant today
> 
> Thanks for this forum to walk me thru the hard times since Aug 2013.
> 
> Thanks for all the useful information that fellow members have shared.
> 
> The wait is finally over! The sleepless night is finally over!
> 
> It all worth it at the end!!


Awesome mate... You remember I had a bit of chat in regard our application which was taking time ... Today you are relieved mate... Praying for my self to get grant...


----------



## mafuz767

florence1222 said:


> 189 on 12 Aug 2013. Have been dealing with this CO that never reply emails, asked again and again for documents that we have already provided.... Etc
> 
> Finally!!


Mate just one question... Had you ever been contacted by team 13 Adelaide who are not the case officer... I was contacted by team 13


----------



## florence1222

mafuz767 said:


> Awesome mate... You remember I had a bit of chat in regard our application which was taking time ... Today you are relieved mate... Praying for my self to get grant...


Thanks! best wishes to u my friend. I am so sure your time will come soon


----------



## florence1222

mafuz767 said:


> Mate just one question... Had you ever been contacted by team 13 Adelaide who are not the case officer... I was contacted by team 13


No never. 

But i heard team 13 dues with applicants that's under external check. Is that why you got contacted by them?


----------



## mafuz767

florence1222 said:


> No never.
> 
> But i heard team 13 dues with applicants that's under external check. Is that why you got contacted by them?


Ohhh Nooooooo.... Waiting since 29th if August. Every day I check my immi account couple of times... In Sha Allah I will get soon... Any of your friend been contacted by team 13 ? Any forum members contacted by team13? Please share your experience as I was contacted by team 13 on 2nd of September..... After that till now no communication...


----------



## mafuz767

florence1222 said:


> Thanks! best wishes to u my friend. I am so sure your time will come soon


In Sha ALLAH ...


----------



## SRS_2013

the wait is really frustrating...but then..while lodging we all knew that the max processing time is 12 months isnt it??  

when we see friends here getting grants..we tend to get more impatient...blame the forum...just kidding.. 

Everyday comes with a new hope....let us all pray for a new day with speedy grants for all of us... :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: ray2: ray2: ray2:

Good night friends


----------



## Sai2Aus

Gaurav Vas said:


> Hi Sai2Aus
> 
> Riding in the same boat friend, applied for my 190 Visa on 19th Dec. :hippie:


Hi Gaurav..

Welcome to the club :hand: .. Update the progress in your application.. 



Simple99 said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Good luck to all who got grants. anyone hope to move Sydney on 2014 , then update ur details here.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArF-6q8MhtSNdFZiOWZNc2k3cXNTakhQWElvRUFPLWc#gid=0


Simple99, Im moving to melb..But many are heading to Sydney.. Stay connected buddy..


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Does anyone have an idea on sales and marketing manager invitation time post lodging an EOI


Can someone please shed some light on this subject !!


----------



## Sai2Aus

SRS_2013 said:


> the wait is really frustrating...but then..while lodging we all knew that the max processing time is 12 months isnt it??
> 
> when we see friends here getting grants..we tend to get more impatient...blame the forum...just kidding..
> 
> Everyday comes with a new hope....let us all pray for a new day with speedy grants for all of us... :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: ray2: ray2: ray2:
> 
> Good night friends


Hi SRS.. Yup waiting everyday without knowing when we will receive the grant is frustrating

So lets all thank the almighty for bringing us so far successfully and ask for a quick grant and some patience till we get the golden mail..

May the Lord God bless everyone with grants as soon(TOMORROW) as possible.


----------



## newyearboy

@SRS_2013:its a typo error.i have applied for 189 on 20-Dec-2013 and still waiting


----------



## bc_ashu

Friends... I have applied for subclass 190 visa(Nominated by WA). I have submitted the application on 04-Dec-2013. But haven't received any response yet.
Can you guys suggest the next course of action?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bliss

prseeker said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> I posted this question in other thread as well , I applied under job code 263111 taking 189 route with 60 points . Going by current trend when can I expect an invite . Ohh yeah I applied on 22nd Jan 2014.
> 
> Also I will need to get PCC from US . What should be the appropriate time to apply for it ? As I have heard it can take upto 3 months for same .
> 
> *jre05 , bliss *, can you guys please help ?
> Regards
> PD


Hi PRseeker, 

Though JR already replied, just extending more to it. For 263111 there are 1800 seats and only 700 something is filled so you have good change, but would suggest do not go for PCC now as if you do it before hand your date of entry to Australia would be approx 1 year from this pcc. Hence once you get the invite you can apply , as after making the payment for visa it can take a min of 8 weeks before a CO is allocated hence you will hv sufficient to go for the same.

HTH


----------



## VidyaS

Sai2Aus said:


> It would be the secondary applicants PCC date.. Why dont you apply together? or delay your spouse's PCC too?


Thanks Sai..
My Spouse's Passport address is home town address. I am yet to receive the State Nomination. Since I am visiting home town next week, I thought of applying for PCC. As per your advice, I will delay that and will wait for the Nomination.

Thanks,


----------



## Sai2Aus

VidyaS said:


> Thanks Sai..
> My Spouse's Passport address is home town address. I am yet to receive the State Nomination. Since I am visiting home town next week, I thought of applying for PCC. As per your advice, I will delay that and will wait for the Nomination.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Vidya,

I wouldnt advice you to take your spouse's PCC so early as you have not yet got the SS. 

Also if your name is in your spouse's passport i think you can apply for PCC in the same place where you reside itself. You dont need to go to the hometown to get the PCC.. If the addresses are different i think it would take 10days to get the PCC else you would get it on the same day.


----------



## jre05

prseeker said:


> You are my MAN !!! That was very helpful , I will check the report and will come back .
> I don't know from where you get the motivation to read and reply to queries in such details . I will make sure that I pay it forward .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Thank you for your words, it is all what I got it from the forum great people and I am paying it back and I hope everyone does it 

Well, please go through the report sections of every invitation round and occupation ceiling section below.

SkillSelect – SkillSelect

I think you know on every alternative Mondays (Usually it is first and third Monday), they give invitations for all the occupations. As rightly pointed by Ancient Glory, only those 6 occupation categories has high competition.

If you are not from those 6 occupations, chances of getting an invite soon is very high subject to competition as well as the ceilings so far. The ceiling can be also found up to date in the above link.

Also, after 10 working days approximately of the invite round, the department publish results. You can analyze closely all graphs, numbers, numbers in your occupation and points (60/65/70/75/80) wise information on every round. If you see all such 10 rounds at least, you can have a fair idea of how many pointers get an invite every time etc. (I did that and I was good in my guess, when I placed EOI on software (one of the 6 category), I thought I would get an invite in Dec 2nd round and I got it). Predictions can be so good by anyone.

Well, I would suggest you to join the fraternity of people in the EOI thread as well as there used to be a thread created as and when an invite comes (By the people, so that they help each other).

Like if you have observed in invitations received thread, where we have a clear stats of those who got CO allocated and who got grant etc, it would be a good idea if you can join the people who are waiting for EOI so that you get up to date info and would be confident. Because, I remember there they maintain a list of people who will be getting invite and will be eagerly looking on invite on every rounds 6.30 PM IST on 1st and 3rd Sundays  

All the best again.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Chetu

VidyaS said:


> Thanks Sai..
> My Spouse's Passport address is home town address. I am yet to receive the State Nomination. Since I am visiting home town next week, I thought of applying for PCC. As per your advice, I will delay that and will wait for the Nomination.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Vidya ,

I had a very early pcc too , fearing that this will result in an early entry date I did one more pcc and uploaded this after j ha already paid my fees and was waiting for co allocation . Thankfully the co considered the second pcc though I had already uploaded a pcc with early date and gave me an entry date per second pcc on my grant .


Thanks
Chethan


----------



## jre05

Guys

What is this: 

When I login to online application, when I click on my reference number, it goes to Skillselect new application (Yet loged in).

Second time when I logged in, it shows a red colour message "Temporarily server some error".

What is this guys


----------



## jre05

Chetu said:


> Hi Vidya ,
> 
> I had a very early pcc too , fearing that this will result in an early entry date I did one more pcc and uploaded this after j ha already paid my fees and was waiting for co allocation . Thankfully the co considered the second pcc though I had already uploaded a pcc with early date and gave me an entry date per second pcc on my grant .
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Chethan


Chetu 

Long time (Like more than 6 months). How are you mate? 

Are you yet not in Australia? I remember you got grant long back.


----------



## snarayan

Hi all,

Don't understand the basis of initial entry date:

Initial entry date given to me is 22nd December 2014

Medicals completed 9th dec 2013
UK PCC: 28th nov 2013
India PCC: 6th nov 2013.

Co has given a 1.5 month of additional time for initial entry, which is very good, but don't understand why...because I was told 1 year from PCC or medicals which ever is earlier.


----------



## jre05

snarayan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Don't understand the basis of initial entry date:
> 
> Initial entry date given to me is 22nd December 2014
> 
> Medicals completed 9th dec 2013
> UK PCC: 28th nov 2013
> India PCC: 6th nov 2013.
> 
> Co has given a 1.5 month of additional time for initial entry, which is very good, but don't understand why...because I was told 1 year from PCC or medicals which ever is earlier.


Hey congrats, never knew you was granted (Just came from office).

Well how come 1.5 month extra?

I would suggest you to make entry before 5th Nov 2014 looking your case above. (To be safer)


----------



## jre05

jre05 said:


> Guys
> 
> What is this:
> 
> When I login to online application, when I click on my reference number, it goes to Skillselect new application (Yet loged in).
> 
> Second time when I logged in, it shows a red colour message "Temporarily server some error".
> 
> What is this guys


System Glitch. Now able to login :yo::llama:

anda:


----------



## VidyaS

Chetu said:


> Hi Vidya ,
> 
> I had a very early pcc too , fearing that this will result in an early entry date I did one more pcc and uploaded this after j ha already paid my fees and was waiting for co allocation . Thankfully the co considered the second pcc though I had already uploaded a pcc with early date and gave me an entry date per second pcc on my grant .
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Chethan


Thanks much Chethan.


----------



## snarayan

jre05 said:


> Hey congrats, never knew you was granted (Just came from office).
> 
> Well how come 1.5 month extra?
> 
> I would suggest you to make entry before 5th Nov 2014 looking your case above. (To be safer)


The immi grant notification says dec 22nd, so i guess I don't need to worry about PCC and medicals. I will take that as an incentive that the co have me for delaying my application.


----------



## Guest

snarayan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Don't understand the basis of initial entry date:
> 
> Initial entry date given to me is 22nd December 2014
> 
> Medicals completed 9th dec 2013
> UK PCC: 28th nov 2013
> India PCC: 6th nov 2013.
> 
> Co has given a 1.5 month of additional time for initial entry, which is very good, but don't understand why...because I was told 1 year from PCC or medicals which ever is earlier.


 No idea, never seen it before, case officer error maybe! Be grateful and say nothing  its there stamped on your visa so thats what you can do.


----------



## dippradhan

*Got PR today*

I learned about AUS PR in Jan 2013. For last 12 months, I was able to complete each step one by one with help form this forum and my agent(Y-axis, India). Today, I received Grant mail. Thank you who response to questions and share their experience and knowledge.


----------



## snarayan

_shel said:


> No idea, never seen it before, case officer error maybe! Be grateful and say nothing  its there stamped on your visa so thats what you can do.


A special thanks to you _shel for being a great support throughout the process. 
I'll be around to help people with their queries regarding visas.


----------



## IAA81

Hello my dear friends,

I have applied for GSM 190 visa on 11/12/13 but still got no activity from DIBP nor I got CO yet. I have FL all docs except health examinations. anybody lodge the visa app on or after 11/12/13 got CO?? please comment.... I am getting worried


----------



## jre05

IAA81 said:


> Hello my dear friends,
> 
> I have applied for GSM 190 visa on 11/12/13 but still got no activity from DIBP nor I got CO yet. I have FL all docs except health examinations. anybody lodge the visa app on or after 11/12/13 got CO?? please comment.... I am getting worried


Oh mate, that is too early for you to expect. 

There are people waiting for long time. Do not fret, you get some progress soon within a month (I mean anytime within a month).


----------



## jre05

snarayan said:


> The immi grant notification says dec 22nd, so i guess I don't need to worry about PCC and medicals. I will take that as an incentive that the co have me for delaying my application.


I do not know, if I were you, I would go before my first PCC expires like in your case to avoid any sort of mental fret.


----------



## snarayan

jre05 said:


> I do not know, if I were you, I would go before my first PCC expires like in your case to avoid any sort of mental fret.


Booking my tickets for August 

Btw, you wouldn't say this after you look at the grant letter. Because it's clearly printed on it "Enter before 22nd December 2014"


----------



## IAA81

*No Response Yet*



0z_dream said:


> Congrats rvijay, snarayan, rebecca-j-green eace:eace:eace:
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> _12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> _16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> *12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14_
> *21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14*
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------


==============================

Next turn is mine... hope to see my CO soooooon... aja ray o meray dilbar jani...ound:


----------



## anshul.31

OKKKKK.. HELLO FAMILY!

I received my grant today ! I know i haven't been the most regular visitor to the forum, but FIRETOY! My stamp Please please! 

After my FBI PCC got submitted ( as clean, of course) on Jan 24th, I received my golden email this morning. 

Thank you all endlessly for keep adding hope and patience to the group and users.. Power and Peace and Progress to you all.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

snarayan said:


> Booking my tickets for August
> 
> Btw, you wouldn't say this after you look at the grant letter. Because it's clearly printed on it "Enter before 22nd December 2014"


Boy, you should be getting really delighted while reading that letter, reading each line.. even DIBP address .. which you will never care about 

I was just reading a sample letter (got it from Google) and was excited by thinking of my grant letter . .LOL  .. 


Ghoosssh this wait is worse..


----------



## IAA81

jre05 said:


> Oh mate, that is too early for you to expect.
> 
> There are people waiting for long time. Do not fret, you get some progress soon within a month (I mean anytime within a month).


Thanks for your reply. please guide how to know that CO has been assigned? is there any sign on immiaccount???


----------



## jre05

IAA81 said:


> Thanks for your reply. please guide how to know that CO has been assigned? is there any sign on immiaccount???


Well a post by Panko said that already.

No worries, let me explain you:

1. Either you call DIBP after 2 months and see if CO has been allocated

2. "Last Updated" date change in your account sometime indicates CO allocation

3. CO asks for some document if required through email to you, which apparently indicates CO allocation

4. Sometime if CO is satisfied with all docs you frontloaded, then possibility that he/she wont mail you for any docs and also last updates date wont change and people receive grant letter directly.

These are just some points from experience of people so far observed. Hope you receive grant soon.


----------



## jpspringall

IAA81 said:


> ==============================
> 
> Next turn is mine... hope to see my CO soooooon... aja ray o meray dilbar jani...ound:


Theoretically me or sasha2013 next inline for 189.....No sleep for me tonight then!

James


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Boy, you should be getting really delighted while reading that letter, reading each line.. even DIBP address .. which you will never care about
> 
> I was just reading a sample letter (got it from Google) and was excited by thinking of my grant letter . .LOL  ..
> 
> 
> Ghoosssh this wait is worse..


Not long Ratnesh, you'll get it very soon and all this wait will become almost immaterial.


----------



## IAA81

jre05 said:


> Well a post by Panko said that already.
> 
> No worries, let me explain you:
> 
> 1. Either you call DIBP after 2 months and see if CO has been allocated
> 
> 2. "Last Updated" date change in your account sometime indicates CO allocation
> 
> 3. CO asks for some document if required through email to you, which apparently indicates CO allocation
> 
> 4. Sometime if CO is satisfied with all docs you frontloaded, then possibility that he/she wont mail you for any docs and also last updates date wont change and people receive grant letter directly.
> 
> These are just some points from experience of people so far observed. Hope you receive grant soon.


e
Please note that till Jan 22 a document "evidence of overseas employment" was in recommended status which were then changed on 23 jan to "required" status. my agent uploaded the same doc on 23 jan but it still showing required in immiaccount... what does it means? somebody has checked my case and asked for the doc or what and also when my this doc will come in recvd status?? please help.


----------



## Guest

snarayan said:


> A special thanks to you _shel for being a great support throughout the process.
> I'll be around to help people with their queries regarding visas.


 Thank you x you better stick around. Lots of people need your advice.


----------



## jre05

IAA81 said:


> e
> Please note that till Jan 22 a document "evidence of overseas employment" was in recommended status which were then changed on 23 jan to "required" status. my agent uploaded the same doc on 23 jan but it still showing required in immiaccount... what does it means? somebody has checked my case and asked for the doc or what and also when my this doc will come in recvd status?? please help.


It doesn't mean CO allocation, My status changed on the very next day I launched visa (I uploaded all documents on the same day of my launch) and its been more than 6 weeks. No CO or any observation I mentioned. 

Well, dont fret about status, it could be same and anytime it changes. Someone downloads it there and change status. It can happen anytime. Its not necessarily CO but very much prior to CO allocation too it is possible.


----------



## adudecool

*help!!*

Hi All,

I want to add my wife to my 190 application, can someone pls help me understand the flow...correct me if i am wrong.

1> Upload Form 1022 and Marriage certificate.
2> Wait for the CO to get allotted.
3> Pay the additional applicant fee.
4> Upload all relevant documents for the secondary applicant (form 80, PCC, IELTS, certificates etc).

pls let me know if i could front load all the documents for her, before the CO is allotted(just incase if there is a way to do so).

appreciate all your help,

cheers
alex


----------



## Sasha2013

jpspringall said:


> Theoretically me or sasha2013 next inline for 189.....No sleep for me tonight then!
> 
> James


Hey James, he is next in line from the 190 group. You and I are from 189. Have your uploaded everything including PCC and meds?


----------



## Sasha2013

dippradhan said:


> I learned about AUS PR in Jan 2013. For last 12 months, I was able to complete each step one by one with help form this forum and my agent(Y-axis, India). Today, I received Grant mail. Thank you who response to questions and share their experience and knowledge.


Congratulations dippradhan,!!

You lodged 189 or 190? I assume it's 189.


----------



## jpspringall

Sasha2013 said:


> Hey James, he is next in line from the 190 group. You and I are from 189. Have your uploaded everything including PCC and meds?


Sorry that's what I meant. 

Yeah everything done and uploaded. I would say that I'm expecting an easier ride as I'm from the UK, But I'm expecting my medical to referred.....I have a 'physical disability', I.e. I don't consider myself disabled nor am I registered disabled but because it's out of the norm.....referral here I come!

How about you? 

James


----------



## Guest

jpspringall said:


> Sorry that's what I meant.
> 
> Yeah everything done and uploaded. I would say that I'm expecting an easier ride as I'm from the UK, But I'm expecting my medical to referred.....I have a 'physical disability', I.e. I don't consider myself disabled nor am I registered disabled but because it's out of the norm.....referral here I come!
> 
> How about you?
> 
> James


 Dont worry about that, they stress you out taking to long over it but you will be fine. If I can get a visa with epilepsy, having had brain surgery, still on medication then anyone can get one!


----------



## jpspringall

_shel said:


> Dont worry about that, they stress you out taking to long over it but you will be fine. If I can get a visa with epilepsy, having had brain surgery, still on medication then anyone can get one!


Thanks for the support _shel, i'm not stressed about it....yet.....I could always them if they fancy running a half marathon.....or maybe walking 100KM in 22 hours.

By the way how long have you been over there? I noticed that the number of brits over there, has been in decline for the past couple of years, presumably due to the effect of the revision.

James


----------



## Guest

jpspringall said:


> Thanks for the support _shel, i'm not stressed about it....yet.....I could always them if they fancy running a half marathon.....or maybe walking 100KM in 22 hours.
> 
> By the way how long have you been over there? I noticed that the number of brits over there, has been in decline for the past couple of years, presumably due to the effect of the revision.
> 
> James


 I'm not right now, we came hack to the Uk as there was no work  stupid aussies placing to much their own qualifications and not accepting those from other countries! 

We'll be going back in 2016 all being well when qualifications are updated, so long as Australia is not in a huge recession by then!


----------



## jpspringall

_shel said:


> I'm not right now, we came hack to the Uk as there was no work  stupid aussies placing to much their own qualifications and not accepting those from other countries!
> 
> We'll be going back in 2016 all being well when qualifications are updated, so long as Australia is not in a huge recession by then!


Oh they won't be another recession....they'll just give every citizen another $1,000 and inflation will be giving argentia a run for it's money ;-)

I'm getting cynical in me old age!

James


----------



## Vamshi4happy

anshul.31 said:


> OKKKKK.. HELLO FAMILY! I received my grant today ! I know i haven't been the most regular visitor to the forum, but FIRETOY! My stamp Please please! After my FBI PCC got submitted ( as clean, of course) on Jan 24th, I received my golden email this morning. Thank you all endlessly for keep adding hope and patience to the group and users.. Power and Peace and Progress to you all.


Congrats!!! Wish you good luck with your future endeavours... 
I'll congratulate you with a stamp once I'm with my laptop...


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Anshul.31* 























.


----------



## kratos

*189 Granted*

Hey Fellas,

Got my 189 grant today.Big thanks to you & this forum for all help & support.
Flying this weekend to Sydney

Cheers


----------



## svspavan

kratos said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Got my 189 grant today.Big thanks to you & this forum for all help & support.
> Flying this weekend to Sydney
> 
> Cheers


Congrats friend, when did you submit your application...?


----------



## SRS_2013

dippradhan said:


> I learned about AUS PR in Jan 2013. For last 12 months, I was able to complete each step one by one with help form this forum and my agent(Y-axis, India). Today, I received Grant mail. Thank you who response to questions and share their experience and knowledge.


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## SRS_2013

anshul.31 said:


> OKKKKK.. HELLO FAMILY!
> 
> I received my grant today ! I know i haven't been the most regular visitor to the forum, but FIRETOY! My stamp Please please!
> 
> After my FBI PCC got submitted ( as clean, of course) on Jan 24th, I received my golden email this morning.
> 
> Thank you all endlessly for keep adding hope and patience to the group and users.. Power and Peace and Progress to you all.


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## SRS_2013

kratos said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Got my 189 grant today.Big thanks to you & this forum for all help & support.
> Flying this weekend to Sydney
> 
> Cheers


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## murali2706

*Ticket to Dreamland Granted*

Hi All

We have got the Ticket to the Dreamland today (29 Jan 2014).Planning for the Big move by June to Melbourne.

Here is my timeline in short:


I applied for 189 with 65 points on 9 Oct 2013(3 Applicants)
Overloaded documents on 11 Oct 2013 and the file limit reached so that was not able to upload Tax documents and PCC.
Indian PCC Done on 18 OCT 2013 and applied for UK PCC on NOV and got it by 4 DEC 2013.
Waited for CO instructions to do medicals as we have known medical condition.
Was contacted by CO with initials CK from Team 8 on 3 Dec 2013 for Tax Documents,Medicals and PCC
Meds completed on 7 DEC 2013 and uploaded by clinic on 12 DEC 2013, PCC and additional Documents shared via email on 9 DEC 2013.
Contacted by CO again on 13 Jan 2014 as the tax documents I shared were password protected.Replied back to his query on same day with unlocked tax documents.
Again CO contacted on 20 Jan 2014 for signing form 815 Health undertaking.Emailed it on 21 Jan 2014 and got grant today.


My advice to all people lodging and awaiting speedy grant is that organise your documents and front-load them.If you are not contacted by CO after the speculated time for your visa category it means CO is working on your case and he/she will contact you only when something is required from you.

Every case is unique and don't compare with others Timeline and get tensed or confused.

All the best for Speedy Grant everyone.

Last but not the least thanks everyone in the forum who keep the momentum and faith of people like me and keep us stay cool when our adrenaline pumps up always.You are now integral part of my life.:llama:

Regards,
Murali2706


----------



## SRS_2013

murali2706 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We have got the Ticket to the Dreamland today (29 Jan 2014).Planning for the Big move by June to Melbourne.
> 
> Here is my timeline in short:
> 
> 
> I applied for 189 with 65 points on 9 Oct 2013(3 Applicants)
> Overloaded documents on 11 Oct 2013 and the file limit reached so that was not able to upload Tax documents and PCC.
> Indian PCC Done on 18 OCT 2013 and applied for UK PCC on NOV and got it by 4 DEC 2013.
> Waited for CO instructions to do medicals as we have known medical condition.
> Was contacted by CO with initials CK from Team 8 on 3 Dec 2013 for Tax Documents,Medicals and PCC
> Meds completed on 7 DEC 2013 and uploaded by clinic on 12 DEC 2013, PCC and additional Documents shared via email on 9 DEC 2013.
> Contacted by CO again on 13 Jan 2014 as the tax documents I shared were password protected.Replied back to his query on same day with unlocked tax documents.
> Again CO contacted on 20 Jan 2014 for signing form 815 Health undertaking.Emailed it on 21 Jan 2014 and got grant today.
> 
> 
> My advice to all people lodging and awaiting speedy grant is that organise your documents and front-load them.If you are not contacted by CO after the speculated time for your visa category it means CO is working on your case and he/she will contact you only when something is required from you.
> 
> Every case is unique and don't compare with others Timeline and get tensed or confused.
> 
> All the best for Speedy Grant everyone.
> 
> Last but not the least thanks everyone in the forum who keep the momentum and faith of people like me and keep us stay cool when our adrenaline pumps up always.You are now integral part of my life.:llama:
> 
> Regards,
> Murali2706




:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Kratos* 























.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Murali2706* 























.


----------



## Sai2Aus

anshul.31 said:


> OKKKKK.. HELLO FAMILY!
> 
> I received my grant today ! I know i haven't been the most regular visitor to the forum, but FIRETOY! My stamp Please please!
> 
> After my FBI PCC got submitted ( as clean, of course) on Jan 24th, I received my golden email this morning.
> 
> Thank you all endlessly for keep adding hope and patience to the group and users.. Power and Peace and Progress to you all.





Vamshi4happy said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT * Anshul.31*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





kratos said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Got my 189 grant today.Big thanks to you & this forum for all help & support.
> Flying this weekend to Sydney
> 
> Cheers





murali2706 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We have got the Ticket to the Dreamland today (29 Jan 2014).Planning for the Big move by June to Melbourne.
> 
> Here is my timeline in short:
> 
> 
> I applied for 189 with 65 points on 9 Oct 2013(3 Applicants)
> Overloaded documents on 11 Oct 2013 and the file limit reached so that was not able to upload Tax documents and PCC.
> Indian PCC Done on 18 OCT 2013 and applied for UK PCC on NOV and got it by 4 DEC 2013.
> Waited for CO instructions to do medicals as we have known medical condition.
> Was contacted by CO with initials CK from Team 8 on 3 Dec 2013 for Tax Documents,Medicals and PCC
> Meds completed on 7 DEC 2013 and uploaded by clinic on 12 DEC 2013, PCC and additional Documents shared via email on 9 DEC 2013.
> Contacted by CO again on 13 Jan 2014 as the tax documents I shared were password protected.Replied back to his query on same day with unlocked tax documents.
> Again CO contacted on 20 Jan 2014 for signing form 815 Health undertaking.Emailed it on 21 Jan 2014 and got grant today.
> 
> 
> My advice to all people lodging and awaiting speedy grant is that organise your documents and front-load them.If you are not contacted by CO after the speculated time for your visa category it means CO is working on your case and he/she will contact you only when something is required from you.
> 
> Every case is unique and don't compare with others Timeline and get tensed or confused.
> 
> All the best for Speedy Grant everyone.
> 
> Last but not the least thanks everyone in the forum who keep the momentum and faith of people like me and keep us stay cool when our adrenaline pumps up always.You are now integral part of my life.:llama:
> 
> Regards,
> Murali2706


Congratulations to all of you for your grants.. :car::tea::rockon:opcorn::hippie::lalala:lane:


----------



## Nandkumar

*Errors in Visa Application*

Hi Everyone,

Firstly congrats everyone who has received grant and my good wishes to all who are in pursuit of it.

I got invite on 27th Jan round and have made the following mistakes in my visa application:

For my wife:
1. Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability? 
The answer was submitted as NO. 
Which is actually YES. She has been educated in English medium through out her academics

2. Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
The answer was submitted as NO. 
My usual country of residence is Kuwait and I did not mention India's residential. 
I have been travelling to Saudi Arabia for business trips. Should i even mention that?

I am just worried due to this errors in my application. Will the same effect my visa results? Should i fill Form 1023 and send for correction.


----------



## emerald89

Could anyone in this forum ;who have filed the visa and got the grant, share with us , what are the documents to upload with the visa application apart from the medical and pcc. I am aware that I can find out on the document checklist on official website but it does not give the details. Based on my experience submitting ACS assessment, it is advisable to know the details before starting rather than struggling and sweating while the application form is left open. 

Example like 
1) Documents submitted for partnership/spouse proof
2) for child
3) for family tree 
4) financial information, bank statement etc
5) payslip

Would appreciate it very much if seniors be kind enough to share with us or guide me to the thread if that has been discussed before in this forum.


----------



## upendrasingh

There is some activity in my account, the docs status change to "Recommended" from "Required" which documents i have uploaded. And for which i haven't uploaded status change to "Requested" like form80. There is no correspondense though but not sure why the documents status change from "required" to "recommended" while i have uploaded all of these documents. 

I have lodeged on 04-Dec-2013


----------



## 0z_dream

Added aryal
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------


----------



## SAMD_Oz

_shel said:


> Dont worry about that, they stress you out taking to long over it but you will be fine. If I can get a visa with epilepsy, having had brain surgery, still on medication then anyone can get one!


That's a great support and gave me some relief. Thank you _shel


----------



## misguided

Updated Application List

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/01/14---------------UT0410---------
17/01/14--------------Gyan---------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
13/01/14------------kaurivneet--------
16/01/14----------misguided----------
17/01/14----------thinkpanther---------


----------



## Sasha2013

jpspringall said:


> Sorry that's what I meant.
> 
> Yeah everything done and uploaded. I would say that I'm expecting an easier ride as I'm from the UK, But I'm expecting my medical to referred.....I have a 'physical disability', I.e. I don't consider myself disabled nor am I registered disabled but because it's out of the norm.....referral here I come!
> 
> How about you?
> 
> James


I submitted all the documents except the PCC and the Medicals. It seems that the PCC expires if you travel out of the country so we are not keeping it ready unless the CO asks for it since we have some travel plans soon.


----------



## bc_ashu

Guys ..finally after a long wait... Today I have been allocated a CO from GSM Brisbane Team 33...


----------



## Panko

Congratulations Kratos, Murali & Anshul!


----------



## upendrasingh

bc_ashu said:


> Guys ..finally after a long wait... Today I have been allocated a CO from GSM Brisbane Team 33...


did you get any mail regarding CO allocation ? is there any change in documents status as well ?


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

upendrasingh said:


> did you get any mail regarding CO allocation ? is there any change in documents status as well ?


Guys, when is the next round of invite will happen for state sponsorship?? Can someone please share the details..


----------



## ut0410

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:Congratulations Everyone!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Santhosh.15

Sasha2013 said:


> I submitted all the documents except the PCC and the Medicals. It seems that the PCC expires if you travel out of the country so we are not keeping it ready unless the CO asks for it since we have some travel plans soon.


Oopps....i am not aware PCC ecpires if we travel out of country.

I had just obtained my PCC and going to travel to uae where i work.

Do i need to take an other pcc ???

I am yet to file visa

Santhosh


----------



## bc_ashu

There is no change in my document status... CO just asked me to go for medical, as i have kept that pending. Also i need to provide the English language certificate for wife.


upendrasingh said:


> did you get any mail regarding CO allocation ? is there any change in documents status as well ?


----------



## Chana

Guys, I found my CO in Facebook.. hiks...

Shall I ask her whats happening with my application through FB?

This wait sucks.

Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014


----------



## vinayapte11

bdapplicant said:


> Hey bro, how much point you had during applying?


Hi. I had 70 points buddy.


----------



## Panko

snarayan said:


> Booking my tickets for August
> 
> Btw, you wouldn't say this after you look at the grant letter. Because it's clearly printed on it "Enter before 22nd December 2014"


So....all your bags are packed.....you are ready to go!


----------



## bc_ashu

Have patience bro... don't piss her off


Chana said:


> Guys, I found my CO in Facebook.. hiks...
> 
> Shall I ask her whats happening with my application through FB?
> 
> This wait sucks.
> 
> Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Boy, you should be getting really delighted while reading that letter, reading each line.. even DIBP address .. which you will never care about
> 
> I was just reading a sample letter (got it from Google) and was excited by thinking of my grant letter . .LOL  ..
> 
> 
> Ghoosssh this wait is worse..


 Believe me Ratnesh...even this state of being delighted doesn't last long! It soon gets replaced by an anxiety of when to go...where to go...is it a good decision...am I leaving my comfort zone...Would I find a job soon, etc. etc. etc. 

Lol!!!!!!


----------



## anthoney

anshul.31 said:


> OKKKKK.. HELLO FAMILY!
> 
> I received my grant today ! I know i haven't been the most regular visitor to the forum, but FIRETOY! My stamp Please please!
> 
> After my FBI PCC got submitted ( as clean, of course) on Jan 24th, I received my golden email this morning.
> 
> Thank you all endlessly for keep adding hope and patience to the group and users.. Power and Peace and Progress to you all.


Many congratulations to you


----------



## anthoney

dippradhan said:


> I learned about AUS PR in Jan 2013. For last 12 months, I was able to complete each step one by one with help form this forum and my agent(Y-axis, India). Today, I received Grant mail. Thank you who response to questions and share their experience and knowledge.


Congratulations dippradhan  All the best for a smooth permanent move to Aus


----------



## DesiTadka

What do you have to loose if CO gets upset for being bothered?... Rejection? No Grant? ... If you are ready to take that chances..... go for it.... or else.... relax :music:



Chana said:


> Guys, I found my CO in Facebook.. hiks...
> 
> Shall I ask her whats happening with my application through FB?
> 
> This wait sucks.
> 
> Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi Folks .. good news for december applicants .. 

our beloved peanut48 PMed me that he called DIBP to know about CO allocation. He was told that he has been allocated a CO team and he has to wait for couple of weeks for CO to respond. A bit of relief as atleast a team has been allocated. 

Couple of more weeks for december applicants and we can expect the golden emails


----------



## anthoney

snarayan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Don't understand the basis of initial entry date:
> 
> Initial entry date given to me is 22nd December 2014
> 
> Medicals completed 9th dec 2013
> UK PCC: 28th nov 2013
> India PCC: 6th nov 2013.
> 
> Co has given a 1.5 month of additional time for initial entry, which is very good, but don't understand why...because I was told 1 year from PCC or medicals which ever is earlier.


Many congratulations bro  finally your patience has paid off ... All the best.. See you in Aus


----------



## anthoney

kratos said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Got my 189 grant today.Big thanks to you & this forum for all help & support.
> Flying this weekend to Sydney
> 
> Cheers


Congrats kratos  Good luck mate


----------



## anthoney

murali2706 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We have got the Ticket to the Dreamland today (29 Jan 2014).Planning for the Big move by June to Melbourne.
> 
> Here is my timeline in short:
> 
> 
> [*]I applied for 189 with 65 points on 9 Oct 2013(3 Applicants)
> [*]Overloaded documents on 11 Oct 2013 and the file limit reached so that was not able to upload Tax documents and PCC.
> [*]Indian PCC Done on 18 OCT 2013 and applied for UK PCC on NOV and got it by 4 DEC 2013.
> [*]Waited for CO instructions to do medicals as we have known medical condition.
> [*]Was contacted by CO with initials CK from Team 8 on 3 Dec 2013 for Tax Documents,Medicals and PCC
> [*]Meds completed on 7 DEC 2013 and uploaded by clinic on 12 DEC 2013, PCC and additional Documents shared via email on 9 DEC 2013.
> [*]Contacted by CO again on 13 Jan 2014 as the tax documents I shared were password protected.Replied back to his query on same day with unlocked tax documents.
> [*]Again CO contacted on 20 Jan 2014 for signing form 815 Health undertaking.Emailed it on 21 Jan 2014 and got grant today.
> 
> 
> My advice to all people lodging and awaiting speedy grant is that organise your documents and front-load them.If you are not contacted by CO after the speculated time for your visa category it means CO is working on your case and he/she will contact you only when something is required from you.
> 
> Every case is unique and don't compare with others Timeline and get tensed or confused.
> 
> All the best for Speedy Grant everyone.
> 
> Last but not the least thanks everyone in the forum who keep the momentum and faith of people like me and keep us stay cool when our adrenaline pumps up always.You are now integral part of my life.:llama:
> 
> Regards,
> Murali2706


My hearty congratulations to you Murali  Finally you have achieved your dream.. All the best for your future endeavours


----------



## anthoney

bc_ashu said:


> Guys ..finally after a long wait... Today I have been allocated a CO from GSM Brisbane Team 33...


Congrats bc_ashu  I had a CO from same team... All the best for your quick grant


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All,
I got my invite on 27Jan and with all your help. I filled the application. Now the option is to submit the application.

1 - I want to know can I make any change after submit?

2 - For lodging the visa, dependent partner must have 4.5 in IELTS. It is only required if CO request or she must get it before I lodge the visa?

3 - Till how long a CO can wait if we are unable to achieve 4.5 IELTS & what is alternative


regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Juancho

magneto said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got my medical referral Letter and HAP ID from CO yesterday.
> 
> In general how many days does CO takes for grant after he has asked for medicals ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey buddy,
im in the same situation as you, i took my medicals monday last week, and i wonder if you got your visa already or you are still waiting, if you got already can you please tell when did you take your medicals, and the date and time that you got your visa please. Thanks in advance buddy.


----------



## Panko

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All,
> I got my invite on 27Jan and with all your help. I filled the application. Now the option is to submit the application.
> 
> 1 - I want to know can I make any change after submit?
> 
> 2 - For lodging the visa, dependent partner must have 4.5 in IELTS. It is only required if CO request or she must get it before I lodge the visa?
> 
> 3 - Till how long a CO can wait if we are unable to achieve 4.5 IELTS & what is alternative
> 
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin



 Just Copy-Pasting the information on SkillSelect webpage:

Proof of functional English
Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:

- an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)

- an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation

- the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland

- a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English

- evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English

- evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.


----------



## Panko

Juancho said:


> Hey buddy,
> im in the same situation as you, i took my medicals monday last week, and i wonder if you got your visa already or you are still waiting, if you got already can you please tell when did you take your medicals, and the date and time that you got your visa please. Thanks in advance buddy.


Hey Juancho...Que tal? If CO has asked you for only medicals, you may be near to your grant! Just confirm if the results have been uploaded by your clinic.

Best of luck with your application!


----------



## Sasha2013

battulas78 said:


> Oopps....i am not aware PCC ecpires if we travel out of country.
> 
> I had just obtained my PCC and going to travel to uae where i work.
> 
> Do i need to take an other pcc ???
> 
> I am yet to file visa
> 
> Santhosh


My agent told me that if I take India PCC now and then travel to India again, then my India PCC will be considered invalid since I have travelled again to that country. I live in UAE as well. I am more interested to take India PCC sooner as I believe that that one will take long. My address on passport is different from where I live and I had got a tatkal passport done so the address was not even verified. 

I am not sure what will be considered in your case though.


----------



## 0z_dream

Added bc_ashu
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All,
I got my invite on 27Jan and with all your help. I filled the application. Now the option is to submit the application.

1 - I want to know can I make any change after submit?

2 - For lodging the visa, dependent partner must have 4.5 in IELTS. It is only required if CO request or she must get it before I lodge the visa?

3 - Till how long a CO can wait if we are unable to achieve 4.5 IELTS & what is alternative


regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> Added bc_ashu
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
> *
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
> _13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> _12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> _16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall--------
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> *12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
> *21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> _04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14*
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------


Hi friend. Has your agent submitted all three docs? Any confirmation? Have you created your immi login?


----------



## Juancho

Panko said:


> Hey Juancho...Que tal? If CO has asked you for only medicals, you may be near to your grant! Just confirm if the results have been uploaded by your clinic.
> 
> Best of luck with your application!


Yes she did like 3 weeks ago, and last Tuesday the 21th I took then yesterday I call and they said that they uploaded the results already, I just wonder if the government sends The visa grant notifications like any day or it does it on an specific day like each Friday or something like that, do you know anything about that? Thanks in advanced


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kratos said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Got my 189 grant today.Big thanks to you & this forum for all help & support.
> Flying this weekend to Sydney
> 
> Cheers


hi there, Congrats and yes, you did it finally.










Best of luck for your future!

Sathiya


----------



## irfan566

Dear Mates!

With the grace of Almighty Allah I have been granted the VISA today. I am thankful to everyone here for being helpful and supportive. I must say it is just not an excellent forum but a family to have with during your most important days.

I am planning to move to Melbourne in late March/early April and would really appreciate to get into contact with someone from this family with same timelines. Please drop a private message if any body is interested.

I would also like to request you guys to please advise the next steps.

Many thanks once again and all the best to everyone else!

Cheers!
Irfan


----------



## jpspringall

On the down side I have to go work......

.....On the plus side.......direct grant!

Details to follow this evening....Now to go to work and act like everything is normal!

James


----------



## sathiyaseelan

murali2706 said:


> Hi All
> 
> We have got the Ticket to the Dreamland today (29 Jan 2014).Planning for the Big move by June to Melbourne.
> 
> Here is my timeline in short:
> 
> 
> I applied for 189 with 65 points on 9 Oct 2013(3 Applicants)
> Overloaded documents on 11 Oct 2013 and the file limit reached so that was not able to upload Tax documents and PCC.
> Indian PCC Done on 18 OCT 2013 and applied for UK PCC on NOV and got it by 4 DEC 2013.
> Waited for CO instructions to do medicals as we have known medical condition.
> Was contacted by CO with initials CK from Team 8 on 3 Dec 2013 for Tax Documents,Medicals and PCC
> Meds completed on 7 DEC 2013 and uploaded by clinic on 12 DEC 2013, PCC and additional Documents shared via email on 9 DEC 2013.
> Contacted by CO again on 13 Jan 2014 as the tax documents I shared were password protected.Replied back to his query on same day with unlocked tax documents.
> Again CO contacted on 20 Jan 2014 for signing form 815 Health undertaking.Emailed it on 21 Jan 2014 and got grant today.
> 
> 
> My advice to all people lodging and awaiting speedy grant is that organise your documents and front-load them.If you are not contacted by CO after the speculated time for your visa category it means CO is working on your case and he/she will contact you only when something is required from you.
> 
> Every case is unique and don't compare with others Timeline and get tensed or confused.
> 
> All the best for Speedy Grant everyone.
> 
> Last but not the least thanks everyone in the forum who keep the momentum and faith of people like me and keep us stay cool when our adrenaline pumps up always.You are now integral part of my life.:llama:
> 
> Regards,
> Murali2706


hi buddy,

i am glad for your success and wish you all the best for your future assignments in Aussie.










Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## anthoney

irfan566 said:


> Dear Mates!
> 
> With the grace of Almighty Allah I have been granted the VISA today. I am thankful to everyone here for being helpful and supportive. I must say it is just not an excellent forum but a family to have with during your most important days.
> 
> I am planning to move to Melbourne in late March/early April and would really appreciate to get into contact with someone from this family with same timelines. Please drop a private message if any body is interested.
> 
> I would also like to request you guys to please advise the next steps.
> 
> Many thanks once again and all the best to everyone else!
> 
> Cheers!
> Irfan


My hearty congratulations to you buddy  Wish you all success in your life in Aus


----------



## anthoney

jpspringall said:


> On the down side I have to go work......
> 
> .....On the plus side.......direct grant!
> 
> Details to follow this evening....Now to go to work and act like everything is normal!
> 
> James


Great news!!! Many congratulations James  Good luck mate


----------



## sathiyaseelan

snarayan said:


> Booking my tickets for August
> 
> Btw, you wouldn't say this after you look at the grant letter. Because it's clearly printed on it "Enter before 22nd December 2014"


hi mate, congratulations for your success with visa process. i prayed and wished it could have happened earlier in January, anyway, you deserved it buddy, for sure.

I wish you from the bottom of my heart.










cheers!

sathiya


----------



## Panko

Juancho said:


> Yes she did like 3 weeks ago, and last Tuesday the 21th I took then yesterday I call and they said that they uploaded the results already, I just wonder if the government sends The visa grant notifications like any day or it does it on an specific day like each Friday or something like that, do you know anything about that? Thanks in advanced


From what I have seen on this forum, you can receive your grant notification email on any day between Monday to Saturday! 

Hope you receive your coveted email soon!

And by the way....would Falcao be fit in time for the world cup??? Hope he does!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

anshul.31 said:


> OKKKKK.. HELLO FAMILY!
> 
> I received my grant today ! I know i haven't been the most regular visitor to the forum, but FIRETOY! My stamp Please please!
> 
> After my FBI PCC got submitted ( as clean, of course) on Jan 24th, I received my golden email this morning.
> 
> Thank you all endlessly for keep adding hope and patience to the group and users.. Power and Peace and Progress to you all.


Congratulations dear and wish you best of luck for your bright future in Australia.

I am really glad for your achievement.










Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Panko

Congrats James & Irfan for your grants!


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi Sathiya ,

Good to see you on this forum also.

I got my invite on 27Jan and with all your help. I filled the application. Now the option is to submit the application.

1 - I want to know can I make any change after submit?

2 - For lodging the visa, dependent partner must have 4.5 in IELTS. It is only required if CO request or she must get it before I lodge the visa?

3 - Till how long a CO can wait if we are unable to achieve 4.5 IELTS & what is alternative


regards
Saifuddin


----------



## sathiyaseelan

dippradhan said:


> I learned about AUS PR in Jan 2013. For last 12 months, I was able to complete each step one by one with help form this forum and my agent(Y-axis, India). Today, I received Grant mail. Thank you who response to questions and share their experience and knowledge.


i am glad that you received your visa grant and Expat forum truly deserves more than immigration agents, as far as i am concerned. People, here are more wise than migration consultants, to be frank. Anyway, congrats for your accomplishment that needs the one to pull up his socks.










Warm wishes,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

irfan566 said:


> Dear Mates!
> 
> With the grace of Almighty Allah I have been granted the VISA today. I am thankful to everyone here for being helpful and supportive. I must say it is just not an excellent forum but a family to have with during your most important days.
> 
> I am planning to move to Melbourne in late March/early April and would really appreciate to get into contact with someone from this family with same timelines. Please drop a private message if any body is interested.
> 
> I would also like to request you guys to please advise the next steps.
> 
> Many thanks once again and all the best to everyone else!
> 
> Cheers!
> Irfan


hi irfan,

congrats for achieving visa grant and i wish you best of luck for your future endeavors in aussie, the dream land.










Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## bravo189

*reg 189 application filling*

Hi Sathiya,

I got the invitation  ( EOI applied date 15-aug-2013, invite: 27 Jan 2014)

I have few queries on 189 application filling:

1. In the Employment section, I have entered 2 rows.

1--> My Australian Employment is 5 years and above ( 15 points). and I Selected Yes and choose "5 years in the past 10 year" in the Duration of Australian Employment. All good no issues

2--> My Indian Employment experiance was 1 year 11months, though I cannot use it for any points, I have included that in my EOI and said it was in occupation list. So I have listed in 189 application. But the problem is, when I select yes to "Duration of overseas employment" and I couldn't see the option to select < 3 years. What should I do? Shall I select "No" for Employment nominated occupation? If I didn't include in the application this might contradict my eoi data. What should I do?

2. In the Employment section, shall i put positions in the short form since the characters are limited. ? e.g. Instead of Assistant Systems Engineer/Information Technology Analyst/ Assistant Consultant to ASE/ITA/ASC?

3. In the Employment Section, I could see only 300 characters to fill my duties. Shall I cut short and brief the duties which i have mentioned employment reference letter?


Awaiting for your reply.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## SAMD_Oz

irfan566 said:


> Dear Mates!
> 
> With the grace of Almighty Allah I have been granted the VISA today. I am thankful to everyone here for being helpful and supportive. I must say it is just not an excellent forum but a family to have with during your most important days.
> 
> I am planning to move to Melbourne in late March/early April and would really appreciate to get into contact with someone from this family with same timelines. Please drop a private message if any body is interested.
> 
> I would also like to request you guys to please advise the next steps.
> 
> Many thanks once again and all the best to everyone else!
> 
> Cheers!
> Irfan


Congrats Irafan :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest

Chana said:


> Guys, I found my CO in Facebook.. hiks...
> 
> Shall I ask her whats happening with my application through FB?
> 
> This wait sucks.
> 
> Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014


 You seriously think this is a good idea? What planet are you on! 

How would you feel if clients harassed you through facebook? 

You actually havent been waiting that long considering.


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> I have given him all the docs, today except kuwait pcc, i might get it tmrw, hope he will give me some news within days .
> How to know medicals are cleared .
> i didnt create immi account, coz im lill afraid to do so


 Great! Request him to upload PCC immediately after you receive it.

Generally, the disappearance of Organize Health Examinations link by the following text should mean the medicals are cleared.:

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

Worked in case of most of the applicants.


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats James & Irfan:hippie::hippie::hippie:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
04/12/13----------jfmiti--------------
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------


----------



## 0z_dream

Panko said:


> Great! Request him to upload PCC immediately after you receive it.
> 
> Generally, the disappearance of Organize Health Examinations link by the following text should mean the medicals are cleared.:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> Worked in case of most of the applicants.


I can see my chest x ray as completed , medical examination as incomplete, what is that mean


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> I can see my chest x ray as completed , medical examination as incomplete, what is that mean


That means your clinic is in the process of uploading the reports and has not completed it yet.

Don't worry...it would be done very soon now!


----------



## Panko

_shel said:


> You seriously think this is a good idea? What planet are you on!
> 
> How would you feel if clients harassed you through facebook?
> 
> You actually havent been waiting that long considering.


I guess it was just a tongue in cheek remark by Chana. I don't think he seriously meant it.


----------



## upendrasingh

CO assigned to me, lodged on 4-dec-2013


----------



## Guest

Panko said:


> I guess it was just a tongue in cheek remark by Chana. I don't think he seriously meant it.


 I hope so but you never know with some people. Many have no patience at all.


----------



## Panko

upendrasingh said:


> CO assigned to me, lodged on 4-dec-2013


Great. Have you already uploaded all the documents?


----------



## upendrasingh

Panko said:


> Great. Have you already uploaded all the documents?


Yes except medicals that i will do tommorow...


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi Shel ,

I got my invite on 27Jan and with all your help. I filled the application. Now the option is to submit the application.

1 - I want to know can I make any change after submit?

2 - For lodging the visa, dependent partner must have 4.5 in IELTS. It is only required if CO request or she must get it before I lodge the visa?

3 - Till how long a CO can wait if we are unable to achieve 4.5 IELTS & what is alternative


regards
Saifuddin


----------



## reddy84

Hi All, 
Good Day.
As part of 27th Jan invite Ive received invitation under subclass 189, and I've started to apply for visa, however unfortunately Im hit with an error :drama:

I would like your thoughts and view on how to get rid of this error msg. 

Just go give some background of the issue.... I’ve got my new passport issued recently, before I've updated my passport details in EOI & Immigration office, I’ve received invitation to apply for visa, when I tried to login into EOI and tried to submit my application with old and new passport I've encountered with below error. 


" The applicant will not be able to continue with this application as the system is unable to uniquely identify the applicant based on the details entered in the application. For further information or assistance you may wish to contact your nearest Australian Immigration Office if outside Australia, or an office of this department in Australia." 

After a long wait of 1hr call to reach customer service team, failed to get one. then I decided to walk to Sydney Immi office this afternoon and got my new passport details updated and got my existing 457 visa transferred to new PP.

when I tried to enter my new passport details and tried as well encountered with same error message at page 4/17. kindly assist me to get thru this hiccup. 

Thanks in advance. much appreciate your support on this.


----------



## Panko

upendrasingh said:


> Yes except medicals that i will do tommorow...


That's great buddy. This will help in quick grant. Best of luck for your grant.


----------



## kratos

svspavan said:


> Congrats friend, when did you submit your application...?


Thanks buddy.
I have edited my signature which has all info

Cheers


----------



## Sasha2013

upendrasingh said:


> CO assigned to me, lodged on 4-dec-2013


189 or 190?


----------



## Abu_Yahya

irfan566 said:


> Dear Mates!
> 
> With the grace of Almighty Allah I have been granted the VISA today. I am thankful to everyone here for being helpful and supportive. I must say it is just not an excellent forum but a family to have with during your most important days.
> 
> I am planning to move to Melbourne in late March/early April and would really appreciate to get into contact with someone from this family with same timelines. Please drop a private message if any body is interested.
> 
> I would also like to request you guys to please advise the next steps.
> 
> Many thanks once again and all the best to everyone else!
> 
> Cheers!
> Irfan


AlhamduLILLAH!
Congrats Bro!
Regards,


----------



## upendrasingh

Sasha2013 said:


> 189 or 190?


its 190 NSW


----------



## Panko

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi Shel ,
> 
> I got my invite on 27Jan and with all your help. I filled the application. Now the option is to submit the application.
> 
> 1 - I want to know can I make any change after submit?
> 
> 2 - For lodging the visa, dependent partner must have 4.5 in IELTS. It is only required if CO request or she must get it before I lodge the visa?
> 
> 3 - Till how long a CO can wait if we are unable to achieve 4.5 IELTS & what is alternative
> 
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


 Please check the comments below. However, please search/confirm/verify the information on immi web-site:

1. You cannot edit the details once you submit application.
2. You can get it done before CO allocation.
3. CO would normally give you around a month for furnishing the proofs (experts...please correct me if I am wrong). The alternatives for Functional English Proof are as follows:

Just Copy-Pasting the information on SkillSelect webpage:

Proof of functional English
Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:

- an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)

- an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation

- the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland

- a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English

- evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English

- evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.


----------



## anhalim

[Answer 1]: yes you can, but there is no direct way of doing it, you will have to send form 1023 to your CO indicating change and reason. You can keep uploading docs after filling visa.

[Answer 2]: Yes, it's mandatory and one must upload the same before COP gets allocated if you want direct grant, don't wait for CO to ask you for this.

[Answer 3]: CO will give you 30 days to reply and provide docs, and if you are not in condition to provide with that time limit then intimate same to you CO.




ssaifuddin said:


> Hi Shel ,
> 
> I got my invite on 27Jan and with all your help. I filled the application. Now the option is to submit the application.
> 
> 1 - I want to know can I make any change after submit?
> 
> 2 - For lodging the visa, dependent partner must have 4.5 in IELTS. It is only required if CO request or she must get it before I lodge the visa?
> 
> 3 - Till how long a CO can wait if we are unable to achieve 4.5 IELTS & what is alternative
> 
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


----------



## ssaifuddin

Panko said:


> Please check the comments below. However, please search/confirm/verify the information on immi web-site:
> 
> 1. You cannot edit the details once you submit application.
> 2. You can get it done before CO allocation.
> 3. CO would normally give you around a month for furnishing the proofs (experts...please correct me if I am wrong). The alternatives for Functional English Proof are as follows:
> 
> Just Copy-Pasting the information on SkillSelect webpage:
> 
> Proof of functional English
> Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:
> 
> - an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
> 
> - an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
> 
> - the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
> 
> - a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English
> 
> - evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
> 
> - evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a diploma or higher qualification and all instruction was in English.


Thank You Boss.

The reply are quite clear to me. To be more specific, if you know Pakistan SSC (Matric) which is 10th grade education and student appear in board exam.
My wife is Matriculate. is that enough if I present the certificate from school that the medium of instructing is English.


regards


----------



## Black_Rose

Lots of grand today... Congratulations to each and everyone.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ssaifuddin said:


> Thank You Boss.
> 
> The reply are quite clear to me. To be more specific, if you know Pakistan SSC (Matric) which is 10th grade education and student appear in board exam.
> My wife is Matriculate. is that enough if I present the certificate from school that the medium of instructing is English.
> 
> regards


I doubt it will suffice.
I would suggest you provide the same initially. If the CO feels it is not alright, then only way would be to pay the fees for the same.
Keep in mind that the fees are high (around 4250$) so it would be better you be prepared for this fee.
If the CO is not content with the certificate of your wife, you at least would be prepared with the money, so it won't delay your application.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## SRS_2013

irfan566 said:


> Dear Mates!
> 
> With the grace of Almighty Allah I have been granted the VISA today. I am thankful to everyone here for being helpful and supportive. I must say it is just not an excellent forum but a family to have with during your most important days.
> 
> I am planning to move to Melbourne in late March/early April and would really appreciate to get into contact with someone from this family with same timelines. Please drop a private message if any body is interested.
> 
> I would also like to request you guys to please advise the next steps.
> 
> Many thanks once again and all the best to everyone else!
> 
> Cheers!
> Irfan


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## SRS_2013

jpspringall said:


> On the down side I have to go work......
> 
> .....On the plus side.......direct grant!
> 
> Details to follow this evening....Now to go to work and act like everything is normal!
> 
> James


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Guest

ssaifuddin said:


> Thank You Boss.
> 
> The reply are quite clear to me. To be more specific, if you know Pakistan SSC (Matric) which is 10th grade education and student appear in board exam.
> My wife is Matriculate. is that enough if I present the certificate from school that the medium of instructing is English.
> 
> 
> regards


 No it needs to be higher education, college or university. School only counts if it was in Australia.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/functional-english/
Proof that confirms a person's ability to communicate in English includes:

an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing)
an Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was relevant to the nominated occupation
the applicant's first language is English and they have a current passport from the United Kingdom, United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as having functional English
evidence of a *trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded* by an institution in or outside Australia which involved at least two years of full-time study and all instruction was in English
evidence of completion of at least one year of full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a* diploma or higher *qualification and all instruction was in English.


----------



## prseeker

AncientGlory said:


> Basically, if your occupation does not come under one of the following, you should get an invitation immediately in the next invitation round with 60 points.
> 
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
> 2334 Electronics Engineers
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineers.
> 
> If you didn't get an invitation I think that there must have been a number of people who have 60 points and have priority over you (Not necessarily in your same occupation).


Yeah I was told same thing but I didn't get invite in last round , so was trying to figure out if I am missing something. 
Do you mean people who filed EOI before me with 60 points will get an invite before me even if they are from different occupation ?


----------



## Sai2Aus

irfan566 said:


> Dear Mates!
> 
> With the grace of Almighty Allah I have been granted the VISA today. I am thankful to everyone here for being helpful and supportive. I must say it is just not an excellent forum but a family to have with during your most important days.
> 
> I am planning to move to Melbourne in late March/early April and would really appreciate to get into contact with someone from this family with same timelines. Please drop a private message if any body is interested.
> 
> I would also like to request you guys to please advise the next steps.
> 
> Many thanks once again and all the best to everyone else!
> 
> Cheers!
> Irfan





jpspringall said:


> On the down side I have to go work......
> 
> .....On the plus side.......direct grant!
> 
> Details to follow this evening....Now to go to work and act like everything is normal!
> 
> James


Congrats Irfan and James.. arty:arty:arty:

A there is a move for 190applicants..


----------



## prseeker

bliss said:


> Hi PRseeker,
> 
> Though JR already replied, just extending more to it. For 263111 there are 1800 seats and only 700 something is filled so you have good change, but would suggest do not go for PCC now as if you do it before hand your date of entry to Australia would be approx 1 year from this pcc. Hence once you get the invite you can apply , as after making the payment for visa it can take a min of 8 weeks before a CO is allocated hence you will hv sufficient to go for the same.
> 
> HTH


Hows the date of PCC is calculated ? From the date of request or from the date when it was issued ? For example if I apply for PCC today my counter for one year will be calculated from today or from the date it will be issued , that will be approx 3 months from today ?

Thanks bliss for taking time out and replying to the query . I really appreciate that .

Regards 
PD


----------



## Chana

_shel said:


> You seriously think this is a good idea? What planet are you on!
> 
> How would you feel if clients harassed you through facebook?
> 
> You actually havent been waiting that long considering.


Ooops... Thanks for the advise. I was happy that I saw her in FB. Though I was not serious about asking about my application, thought of sending a friend request.
But after seeing your comment ...... well.... may be later.:brick:


----------



## weel

Chana said:


> Guys, I found my CO in Facebook.. hiks...
> 
> Shall I ask her whats happening with my application through FB?
> 
> This wait sucks.
> 
> Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014


Hi chana,

Pls don't use FB for official communications. It would be a some kind of offence


----------



## weel

I would like to advice all friends those who intend to apply for a UAE PCC. Are you intend to apply for a UAE PCC through the UAE embassy in your country? Please don't do it. it will take around 5-6 months to process. My wife applied on 30th Oct through UAE embassy in Colombo and still not received the PCC. Worse case is no body can track the application status even embassy and UAE police and there is a high possibility to loss the application too.

So better apply directly with Dubai or Abu dhabi police. If you submit the document in person it will take 2-3day to issue the certificate and by mail 2-3 weeks. 

We had to submit a new application again to abu dhabi police because of this very poor embassy service.


----------



## bliss

prseeker said:


> Hows the date of PCC is calculated ? From the date of request or from the date when it was issued ? For example if I apply for PCC today my counter for one year will be calculated from today or from the date it will be issued , that will be approx 3 months from today ?
> 
> Thanks bliss for taking time out and replying to the query . I really appreciate that .
> 
> Regards
> PD


It would be from date of issue. There is no written rule, but this outcome is based upon observation from different people who got their grant.

HTH


----------



## bliss

prseeker said:


> Yeah I was told same thing but I didn't get invite in last round , so was trying to figure out if I am missing something.
> Do you mean people who filed EOI before me with 60 points will get an invite before me even if they are from different occupation ?


no , it will be from same occupation! so chances are there are other ppl in the list who filed their EOI before you with 60 points in ur chosen code so they hv seniority over your application, and second there are ppl with more than 60 points i.e 65 / 70 / 75 who will get a chance to jump and queue and get invited before the 60 pointers. 

HTH


----------



## SMShoaib

Can someone tell me currently how much time does it take from 'Medical receive to DIBC' To 'Medical Finalization'.

Thanks


----------



## Juancho

kratos said:


> Hey Fellas,
> 
> Got my 189 grant today.Big thanks to you & this forum for all help & support.
> Flying this weekend to Sydney
> 
> Cheers


hey buddy,
can you please tell me at what time did you receive the email with the grant? thanks in advanced


----------



## 0z_dream

Hi,
Can anyone here could share the print screen of your e-visa page where shows the medical has been cleared. I need to ask my agent to give me print screen of mine.

Thanks


----------



## jinc

Congratulations to all who got invitation in 2014. I got mine on 13th january and applied for visa on same day. Have done medicals and pcc in advance. Waiting for CO.


----------



## harpreetdhiman

*Need Advise*

Today I submitted my EOI under 189 skilled immigration category. I am applying under 263111 with 60 points. I cleared IELTS with 6.5 overall and 6 each in module. 
I want to know how much time it will take to clear EOI stage.


----------



## anshul.31

Vamshi4happy said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT * Anshul.31*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


hahahahahahahaha!! That is wonderful Vamshi! Thank you so much.. makes my day! OK anybody guide me to whats the next step, should I get a visa stamped on my passport.. I know its not mandatory but i hear their electronic system is having bugs and doesn't shoe up people on the DIAC Electronic system before boarding.. Plus it's kind of a kick to have an Aussie Visa stamped... What next? Shopuld i Start looking for House and Work? Anybody knows of a good place to start search for work??


----------



## jinc

harpreetdhiman said:


> Today I submitted my EOI under 189 skilled immigration category. I am applying under 263111 with 60 points. I cleared IELTS with 6.5 overall and 6 each in module.
> I want to know how much time it will take to clear EOI stage.


They have invitation rounds every second and fourth weeks. Latest trends are updated on skillselect website, under the link reports


----------



## prseeker

jre05 said:


> Thank you for your words, it is all what I got it from the forum great people and I am paying it back and I hope everyone does it
> 
> Well, please go through the report sections of every invitation round and occupation ceiling section below.
> 
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect
> 
> I think you know on every alternative Mondays (Usually it is first and third Monday), they give invitations for all the occupations. As rightly pointed by Ancient Glory, only those 6 occupation categories has high competition.
> 
> If you are not from those 6 occupations, chances of getting an invite soon is very high subject to competition as well as the ceilings so far. The ceiling can be also found up to date in the above link.
> 
> Also, after 10 working days approximately of the invite round, the department publish results. You can analyze closely all graphs, numbers, numbers in your occupation and points (60/65/70/75/80) wise information on every round. If you see all such 10 rounds at least, you can have a fair idea of how many pointers get an invite every time etc. (I did that and I was good in my guess, when I placed EOI on software (one of the 6 category), I thought I would get an invite in Dec 2nd round and I got it). Predictions can be so good by anyone.
> 
> Well, I would suggest you to join the fraternity of people in the EOI thread as well as there used to be a thread created as and when an invite comes (By the people, so that they help each other).
> 
> Like if you have observed in invitations received thread, where we have a clear stats of those who got CO allocated and who got grant etc, it would be a good idea if you can join the people who are waiting for EOI so that you get up to date info and would be confident. Because, I remember there they maintain a list of people who will be getting invite and will be eagerly looking on invite on every rounds 6.30 PM IST on 1st and 3rd Sundays
> 
> All the best again.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Helllo JR , 

Aren't invitations supposed to happen on 2nd and 4th Monday every month . Please correct me if I am wrong .

Thankfully I am not from those 6 occupations . Ceiling is of 1800 and some 720 or something are taken . 

I was searching for the report of last round , now I know that it will be uploaded after 10 working days . Thanks for that . I am not very good at analyzing data but let me give it a shot 
I am already on EOI Submitted thread , but at times your query gets lost because of all the chit chat happening . 
As always you have been a great help . I appreciate that .

Best of luck with your application . See ya around 

Regards 
PD


----------



## prseeker

bliss said:


> no , it will be from same occupation! so chances are there are other ppl in the list who filed their EOI before you with 60 points in ur chosen code so they hv seniority over your application, and second there are ppl with more than 60 points i.e 65 / 70 / 75 who will get a chance to jump and queue and get invited before the 60 pointers.
> 
> HTH


Thanks for the clarification . Do you know how many invites per occupation are sent in every round? For example how many people will be invited from 263111 Occupation code in each round.

Sorry for bombarding you with all the questions


----------



## jfmiti

Today CO asked to submit Med, PCC and Form 80..........


----------



## prseeker

harpreetdhiman said:


> Today I submitted my EOI under 189 skilled immigration category. I am applying under 263111 with 60 points. I cleared IELTS with 6.5 overall and 6 each in module.
> I want to know how much time it will take to clear EOI stage.


Hi Harpreet , 

I have also applied under 263111 taking 189 route with 60 points . Do you mind giving breakup of your points ? 

I was asking the same question from seniors here . Go through last 2 pages and you will get a fair idea about how to take it from here .

1 request , please update your signature with your time lines . This will help other forum members to get an idea about the happenings and time frames . Signature can be updated from top left tab "User CP" -> "Settings" -> "Edit Signature"

All the best for your application .

Stay Blessed 
PD


----------



## jinc

0z_dream said:


> I can see my chest x ray as completed , medical examination as incomplete, what is that mean


It means the lab results like blood urine etc are pending. Generally it takes about 4/5 days


----------



## Panko

anshul.31 said:


> hahahahahahahaha!! That is wonderful Vamshi! Thank you so much.. makes my day! OK anybody guide me to whats the next step, should I get a visa stamped on my passport.. I know its not mandatory but i hear their electronic system is having bugs and doesn't shoe up people on the DIAC Electronic system before boarding.. Plus it's kind of a kick to have an Aussie Visa stamped... What next? Shopuld i Start looking for House and Work? Anybody knows of a good place to start search for work??


I guess carrying the printout of grant notification should suffice. To start with, finalize the city you wish to fly to.

Congratulations on your grant.


----------



## Anj79

Congratulations to all those who got their grants today !! :whoo::whoo:
Good to know lots of action happening today !! Gives us a lot of hope during the wait.....coz this wait is toooooo long !! layball:


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated jfmiti
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
06/12/13----------jayptl-------------
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------[/QUOTE]


----------



## Luqman

where is my CO. Grants for every one but me. Congratulations


----------



## bravo189

*Employer ref letter*

Hi Friends,

I have few queries reg 189 visa:

1.For the employment reference letters I have created a statutory declaration as my employers was not ready to provide it on company letter head. The same was submitted for ACS, Can i use the same letters for DIAC also or will there be any problem since they are not on letter head?

2. Currently I am in 457 visa, When I apply for 457 visa(2 years before), I have submitted a resume which I don't have now. I will create a new resume for 189 visa. But my questions is, if 457 resume and 189 resume are different, will there be a problem? or DIAC will cross check the 189 visa resume with 457 resume? 

please help me,

Thanks


----------



## DesiTadka

Are there any added benefits to spend $70 to get visa label in passport?


----------



## kratos

Juancho said:


> hey buddy,
> can you please tell me at what time did you receive the email with the grant? thanks in advanced


Got it at 11:15 AST ...around 6:00 AM IST
Depends on CO when she generates it & send it via mail


----------



## aryal

DesiTadka said:


> Are there any added benefits to spend $70 to get visa label in passport?


I heard some countries don't allow e-visa and if you have transit via those countries, they might question you.. but normally airlines staff who are going to Australia do have system to verify your visa.

Other benefit I can see is you don't need to take 2 documents while travelling.. Just one passport instead of passport and printout.


----------



## Ragan

Hello Everyone,

Please someone can guide what is the process of getting invite under SS.

In my case i have filed EOI u/s 189 (60 pts) and 190 (65 pts) but havent sent any doc to VIC.

Please suggest how much time does VIC take to respond.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest

DesiTadka said:


> Are there any added benefits to spend $70 to get visa label in passport?


 There are various people and organizations who will constantly want proof of your PR. Those in Australia can check online but often are too lazy or stupid to do so! You can just print your grant letter each time or get the label.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Irfaan566 & James(jpspringall)* 























.


----------



## Apoorva

Hi Everybody,

I am new to this forum. I am trying to seek some information about the 189 visa.

I am currently in Australia with 485 visa and I am planning to apply for my 189 visa coming March. I am planning to include my fiancee in my 189 application, as we are getting registered marriage in three weeks time. 

Should my fiancee reside in Australia when I apply for the visa? Also, should he complete skill assessment before I lodge the application? Even though I am adding him as a secondary applicant, I am not including the partner points in my EOI. 

Just few details about myself: 
I will be completing 60 points coming march and will send my EOI by march 2nd week. I have completed my skill assessment with Engineers Australia and i also have the 7 in all bands of IELTS. My skilled occupation is Mechanical Engineer.

Thanks for the help.
Cheers.


----------



## sgn1982

Dear all, 

1.May i know, who are eligible for dependant family members??

In my case me and my wife will be in application but i like to mention my parents and my wife parent as non migrating family member.

2. For employment duties, application allows 300 words! It seems not enough space to describe.
Any tips for filling that part??

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## prseeker

Apoorva said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am trying to seek some information about the 189 visa.
> 
> I am currently in Australia with 485 visa and I am planning to apply for my 189 visa coming March. I am planning to include my fiancee in my 189 application, as we are getting registered marriage in three weeks time.
> 
> Should my fiancee reside in Australia when I apply for the visa? Also, should he complete skill assessment before I lodge the application? Even though I am adding him as a secondary applicant, I am not including the partner points in my EOI.
> 
> Just few details about myself:
> I will be completing 60 points coming march and will send my EOI by march 2nd week. I have completed my skill assessment with Engineers Australia and i also have the 7 in all bands of IELTS. My skilled occupation is Mechanical Engineer.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> Cheers.


Hi Apoorva , 

Welcome to the forum and congratulations in advance for your marriage!!

Coming to your specific question - 

Should my fiancee reside in Australia when I apply for the visa? 
*No , you can add him even if he is offshore*

Also, should he complete skill assessment before I lodge the application? Even though I am adding him as a secondary applicant, I am not including the partner points in my EOI. 
*There is no need to get his skill assessed since you are not claiming any points . Though you will need to prove English competency for spouse . For that either he can go for IELTS (Scoring minimum 4.5) or simply get a certificate from the university he completed his degree, mentioning that course was taught in English medium.*

Good luck with you application .

Stay Blessed
PD


----------



## prseeker

jre05 said:


> Thank you for your words, it is all what I got it from the forum great people and I am paying it back and I hope everyone does it
> 
> Well, please go through the report sections of every invitation round and occupation ceiling section below.
> 
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect
> 
> I think you know on every alternative Mondays (Usually it is first and third Monday), they give invitations for all the occupations. As rightly pointed by Ancient Glory, only those 6 occupation categories has high competition.
> 
> If you are not from those 6 occupations, chances of getting an invite soon is very high subject to competition as well as the ceilings so far. The ceiling can be also found up to date in the above link.
> 
> Also, after 10 working days approximately of the invite round, the department publish results. You can analyze closely all graphs, numbers, numbers in your occupation and points (60/65/70/75/80) wise information on every round. If you see all such 10 rounds at least, you can have a fair idea of how many pointers get an invite every time etc. (I did that and I was good in my guess, when I placed EOI on software (one of the 6 category), I thought I would get an invite in Dec 2nd round and I got it). Predictions can be so good by anyone.
> 
> Well, I would suggest you to join the fraternity of people in the EOI thread as well as there used to be a thread created as and when an invite comes (By the people, so that they help each other).
> 
> Like if you have observed in invitations received thread, where we have a clear stats of those who got CO allocated and who got grant etc, it would be a good idea if you can join the people who are waiting for EOI so that you get up to date info and would be confident. Because, I remember there they maintain a list of people who will be getting invite and will be eagerly looking on invite on every rounds 6.30 PM IST on 1st and 3rd Sundays
> 
> All the best again.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi JR , 

I was checking report for 13th Jan round . I am not able to see the invites sent for my category i.e 263111 . Can you tell me from where to get that information ?

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 13 January 2014 Results


----------



## jinc

DesiTadka said:


> Are there any added benefits to spend $70 to get visa label in passport?


Practically nothing in my opinion. A print out of the visa grant mail will do.


----------



## jinc

Anyone applying as welfare centre manager (Anzsco 134214)


----------



## karnavidyut

_shel said:


> There are various people and organizations who will constantly want proof of your PR. Those in Australia can check online but often are too lazy or stupid to do so! You can just print your grant letter each time or get the label.


As I understand, from the above and many other posts on this forum, the letter as well as the label on the passport have equal acceptance everywhere. So is it just for the convenience of not having to carry an extra print out? I guess the question really is.....Is it really worth spending the money?


----------



## Gaurav Vas

Congrats Guys !! Lots of wishes to all who got their Visa today ! Pray for us !! :hippie:


----------



## thanthtooa

Hi all, 

We submitted our doc to acs in May - recvd a positive result in Sept with 6.6 yrs (as of may) and valid 2 yrs.
So, if counting the working experience , now additional 8 months more (as of Jan).

Meanwhile , I will submit the EOI once I got band 7 individual.

We will go with class 189.

Our case is as below.

Age - may 1983. - 30 points.

Eng - band 7 individual - 10 points.

Qualification - Computer degree holder - 15 points.

Working experience - should we update to acs with 8 yrs experience aft working another more 9 more months ? 
Then I can claim my score to 8yrs exp - 15 points.

If yes, Where shud we update my working exp when i get 8 yrs working exp. 
At acs again or can we update in EOI filing ?

Or just try to get band 7 individual ?

Or shud I wait for the time till I get 8yrs working exp ?

Because my age will turn in 32 in 2015 may. 
So. Before 32 , my exp will be 8 yrs at oct or nov 2014.

Just worried that if anything make changes in July 2014, how will it be effected my applications ? 

Pls show me the way to go smooth.

Appreciate your kind response. 

Ps. Our EOI paused in half way as my IELTS results not yet ready to go next level.



Regards, 
TTA


----------



## Guest

karnavidyut said:


> As I understand, from the above and many other posts on this forum, the letter as well as the label on the passport have equal acceptance everywhere. So is it just for the convenience of not having to carry an extra print out? I guess the question really is.....Is it really worth spending the money?


 I wouldnt pay it. I have labels but they were put in before they started charging. When you first move just carry a print out with you for a few weeks for people to see or copy along with your other ID. Its those first weeks, registering with medicare, finding somewhere to live and a job etc. Once all that is done it wont be needed as frequently. Just remember after that to print it if going sonewhere that may want it, centerlink for instance.


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone here could share the print screen of your e-visa page where shows the medical has been cleared. I need to ask my agent to give me print screen of mine.
> 
> Thanks


You completed Meds? How was it? What all you did?


----------



## Rathesh

Today i received email from my Agent that my visa has granted............
It was a big surprise for me. Co requested additional evidence of overseas employment, pcc and medical on 14th Jan. submitted all doc on yesterday and today they granted visa.........hurray.....

I think team Brisbane 33 is very quick in verifying the documents....


----------



## aet1982

hey jai deep
needed your help i am also a marine engineer and going through the same process , have to go through the orals , could you guide me as to which centre you appeared in , and how were the questions , i am holding class-1 and sailing as a chief engineer , your help will be much appreciated 
warm regards


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* Rathesh​*


----------



## aet1982

*help needed marine engineer*



jaideepf1407 said:


> There are only 26 invites for a ceiling of 600 for my occupation.... Guess I should get an invite with 60 Points.


hey jai deep 
seems like you have gone through the same process , i am sailing as a chief engineer , and am about to book for orals , could you guide me about the orals centre and kind of questions asked , i will be grateful for your help
warm regards


----------



## Rathesh

ratnesh.nagori said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT
> 
> Rathesh


Thank you


----------



## svspavan

Rathesh said:


> Today i received email from my Agent that my visa has granted............
> It was a big surprise for me. Co requested additional evidence of overseas employment, pcc and medical on 14th Jan. submitted all doc on yesterday and today they granted visa.........hurray.....
> 
> I think team Brisbane 33 is very quick in verifying the documents....


Congratulations Rathesh...!


----------



## jre05

ratnesh.nagori said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
> * Rathesh​*


Rathesh is done, now Ratnesh is next  What a coincidence in name haha


----------



## jpspringall

jpspringall said:


> On the down side I have to go work......
> 
> .....On the plus side.......direct grant!
> 
> Details to follow this evening....Now to go to work and act like everything is normal!
> 
> James


As promised the details......

I received the emails on 2014-01-29 5AM UTC
Email read at 6AM UTC
Mild panic ensued while I tried to read PDF on phone
Gave up, used computer....All is good in the world

Details Are:

261313 (189) 65 pts
ACS 03/DEC/2013
IELTS 09/NOV/2013
EOI 14/DEC/2013 
Invitation + Lodge 16/DEC/2013
Medicals 21/DEC/2013
PCC 06/JAN/2014 
CO Direct Grant 
Visa Grant 29/JAN/2014

Was processed @ Adelaide Team 4 By LW


----------



## jre05

jpspringall said:


> As promised the details......
> 
> I received the emails on 2014-01-29 5AM UTC
> Email read at 6AM UTC
> Mild panic ensued while I tried to read PDF on phone
> Gave up, used computer....All is good in the world
> 
> Details Are:
> 
> 261313 (189) 65 pts
> ACS 03/DEC/2013
> IELTS 09/NOV/2013
> EOI 14/DEC/2013
> Invitation + Lodge 16/DEC/2013
> Medicals 21/DEC/2013
> PCC 06/JAN/2014
> CO Direct Grant
> Visa Grant 29/JAN/2014
> 
> Was processed @ Adelaide Team 4 By LW


So inspiring man, I never saw anyone in this forum who placed visa and got grant within a month. Wah, you placed EOI in Dec 14th and grant in Jan 29th  I placed EOI on Aug 5th  and still I am yet to receive my grant after appling on Dec 16th invitation for same code 

How come it is so fast in your case? Is it because you are from the UK where they do not have to verify any or most of your documents for genuineness? I believe so as you are already from a developed county, it was so quick for you. I do not know, but I think it makes a difference. Even you need not have given IELTS as you are from the UK? I think.

Anyway all the best James  Hope to meet you in Australia :yo: Since I am also in same code, probably we would work together in the future


----------



## Gaurav Vas

Congrats Rathesh !!


----------



## jpspringall

jre05 said:


> So inspiring man, I never saw anyone in this forum who placed visa and got grant within a month. Wah, you placed EOI in Dec 14th and grant in Jan 29th  I placed EOI on Aug 5th  and still I am yet to receive my grant after appling on Dec 16th invitation for same code
> 
> How come it is so fast in your case? Is it because you are from the UK where they do not have to verify any or most of your documents for genuineness? I believe so as you are already from a developed county, it was so quick for you. I do not know, but I think it makes a difference. Even you need not have given IELTS as you are from the UK? I think.
> 
> Anyway all the best James  Hope to meet you in Australia :yo: Since I am also in same code, probably we would work together in the future


I dont think Panko's was much slower than mine, he lodged on 2013-12-05 and got his grant on the 2014-01-19....or something like that.

I'm sure being from the UK, helps as you say, it's far easier for them to verify my docs compared with some other countries.

You are technically correct that i don't need an IELTS as i'm from the UK BUT it's quite difficult to get the required points without taking the IELTS, having said that even though i have posted in past that it's harder for us native speakers in someways. Overall it is still free points.

My current plan to head to Melbourne in June/July time.

I'll still be around though, no doubt to ask some questions, but also hopefully to help others now that i've been through the process.

Cheers

James


----------



## Guest

That was super quick, congrats x 

I know I couldn't pass ielts, being from Liverpool and all!


----------



## sgn1982

Dear all, 

1.May i know, who are eligible for dependant family members??

In my case me and my wife will be in application but i like to mention my parents and my wife parent as non migrating family member.

2. For employment duties, application allows 300 words! It seems not enough space to describe.
Any tips for filling that part??

Thank you


----------



## Guest

sgn1982 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 1.May i know, who are eligible for dependant family members??
> 
> In my case me and my wife will be in application but i like to mention my parents and my wife parent as non migrating family member.
> 
> 2. For employment duties, application allows 300 words! It seems not enough space to describe.
> Any tips for filling that part??
> 
> Thank you


 Your wife yes. Parents probably not.

Dependants live in your home, for a substantial period before you apply. 
They are single or widowed.
They do not work. 
Have no income that can sustain them. 
Rely on you for food and shelter.


----------



## jpspringall

_shel said:


> That was super quick, congrats x
> 
> I know I couldn't pass ielts, being from Liverpool and all!


It could be worse.....you could be Scottish! There was one Scottish guy was taking it for the 4th time as he kept flunking the speaking. 

Mind you the worst one was a guy taking it for 6th time.....he thought it was ok to use txt speak in the written exam....I kid you not!

James


----------



## sgn1982

_shel said:


> Your wife yes. Parents probably not.
> 
> Dependants live in your home, for a substantial period before you apply.
> They are single or widowed.
> They do not work.
> Have no income that can sustain them.
> Rely on you for food and shelter.


Thank you _shel for your advice,,

I will not include my parents


----------



## ricky ponting fan

*Request for an answer on approx time taken*

Dear Friends,

One quick question. Please do let me know what you think...

Around two weeks back, my CO had send me an eMail that there is only the 'FBI clearance letter' as the pending document from my side.

I received it last week and uploaded in couple of days back...

I was just curious to know, how long approximately will it take for the grant to be given, as I assume that all other documents have been verified and approved two weeks back itself...

Thanks Very Much in advance for your answers...


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

*staying offshore for a long time even after receiving 190 visa*

Hello guys!

I have a question. Senior members please advise..

If a person received 190 visa, than entered Australia within 1 year to activate it but than flew away to another contry for 2-3 years offshore job contract ..Will something happened to his PR? Will it effect his future prospects of getting citizenship? Could government cancel his PR or do something else as this person does not live in Australia and does not use hisright for PR??

I have heard that PR only give 5 years opportunity for entering country. After that you should get citizenship or apply for some additional visa to be able to enter country. Does some one knows how difficult it is to to get this additional visa.

Please advise!!

Thanks in advance.

Anastasia


----------



## Guest

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I have a question. Senior members please advise..
> 
> If a person received 190 visa, than entered Australia within 1 year to activate it but than flew away to another contry for 2-3 years offshore job contract ..Will something happened to his PR? Will it effect his future prospects of getting citizenship? Could government cancel his PR or do something else as this person does not live in Australia and does not use hisright for PR??
> 
> I have heard that PR only give 5 years opportunity for entering country. After that you should get citizenship or apply for some additional visa to be able to enter country. Does some one knows how difficult it is to to get this additional visa.
> 
> Please advise!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Anastasia


 If you validate your visa it is good for 5 years for travel. If when those 5 years are up you are in Australia, great you can stay forever. You can apply for citizenship or a RRV when you qualify that allows travel in and out of the country. 

If you are not in Australia when the 5 years are up you will need to qualify for a RRV even though you will still have PR, just not the right to enter the country without a visa. 

Currently you need 2 years residence in 5 years to get a RRV. If you are not in the country when applying you need compelling and compassionate reasons for not being in the country AND strong ties to Australia, which usually means citizen wife or children, or job offer.

Who knows what the criteria may be in 5 years. If you do not meet the criteria you do not get a RRV and can not enter the country without applying for another visa. 

Part of the criteria for any residence visa is the intention to reside in Australia. If they do not feel you have the intention to reside in Australia they can refuse you the visa even if you meet all other qualifying conditions and without refunding you.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

jpspringall said:


> As promised the details......
> 
> I received the emails on 2014-01-29 5AM UTC
> Email read at 6AM UTC
> Mild panic ensued while I tried to read PDF on phone
> Gave up, used computer....All is good in the world
> 
> Details Are:
> 
> 261313 (189) 65 pts
> ACS 03/DEC/2013
> IELTS 09/NOV/2013
> EOI 14/DEC/2013
> Invitation + Lodge 16/DEC/2013
> Medicals 21/DEC/2013
> PCC 06/JAN/2014
> CO Direct Grant
> Visa Grant 29/JAN/2014
> 
> Was processed @ Adelaide Team 4 By LW


Congrats James :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

That was real quick and I have lodged the visa on same day as yours 16 Dec, but mine is 190. No sign of CO yet 

Good Luck!!!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Rathesh said:


> Today i received email from my Agent that my visa has granted............
> It was a big surprise for me. Co requested additional evidence of overseas employment, pcc and medical on 14th Jan. submitted all doc on yesterday and today they granted visa.........hurray.....
> 
> I think team Brisbane 33 is very quick in verifying the documents....


Thats great.... Congrats Ratnesh :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

Good Luck!!!


----------



## jinc

weel said:


> Hi chana,
> 
> Pls don't use FB for official communications. It would be a some kind of offence





Rathesh said:


> Today i received email from my Agent that my visa has granted............
> It was a big surprise for me. Co requested additional evidence of overseas employment, pcc and medical on 14th Jan. submitted all doc on yesterday and today they granted visa.........hurray.....
> 
> I think team Brisbane 33 is very quick in verifying the documents....


Congratulations


----------



## 2013

ricky ponting fan said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> One quick question. Please do let me know what you think...
> 
> Around two weeks back, my CO had send me an eMail that there is only the 'FBI clearance letter' as the pending document from my side.
> 
> I received it last week and uploaded in couple of days back...
> 
> I was just curious to know, how long approximately will it take for the grant to be given, as I assume that all other documents have been verified and approved two weeks back itself...
> 
> Thanks Very Much in advance for your answers...


Even I'm waiting from 2 weeks now...!!

Btw...what are your CO's initials ?? Team ??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## DesiTadka

It's totally convenience and the label in passport looks pretty official and convincing, compared to a printout. Also, can we get a label in our passports after landing in Australia? Would it cost the same?



karnavidyut said:


> As I understand, from the above and many other posts on this forum, the letter as well as the label on the passport have equal acceptance everywhere. So is it just for the convenience of not having to carry an extra print out? I guess the question really is.....Is it really worth spending the money?


----------



## jre05

jpspringall said:


> I dont think Panko's was much slower than mine, he lodged on 2013-12-05 and got his grant on the 2014-01-19....or something like that.
> 
> I'm sure being from the UK, helps as you say, it's far easier for them to verify my docs compared with some other countries.
> 
> You are technically correct that i don't need an IELTS as i'm from the UK BUT it's quite difficult to get the required points without taking the IELTS, having said that even though i have posted in past that it's harder for us native speakers in someways. Overall it is still free points.
> 
> My current plan to head to Melbourne in June/July time.
> 
> I'll still be around though, no doubt to ask some questions, but also hopefully to help others now that i've been through the process.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


I agree with you, but what made me thrilled is that, you placed your EOI on mind of Dec while I am not sure about Panko. That is the difference I am trying to point.

Oh yeah all IELTS score points are free for you guys, how interesting :yo:

It's nice to know about your Melbourne plan, that's a good time too for j
b prospects as its start of the FY.

Cheers,
JR


----------



## Nishant Dundas

_shel said:


> If you validate your visa it is good for 5 years for travel. If when those 5 years are up you are in Australia, great you can stay forever. You can apply for citizenship or a RRV when you qualify that allows travel in and out of the country.
> 
> If you are not in Australia when the 5 years are up you will need to qualify for a RRV even though you will still have PR, just not the right to enter the country without a visa.
> 
> Currently you need 2 years residence in 5 years to get a RRV. If you are not in the country when applying you need compelling and compassionate reasons for not being in the country AND strong ties to Australia, which usually means citizen wife or children, or job offer.
> 
> Who knows what the criteria may be in 5 years. If you do not meet the criteria you do not get a RRV and can not enter the country without applying for another visa.
> 
> Part of the criteria for any residence visa is the intention to reside in Australia. If they do not feel you have the intention to reside in Australia they can refuse you the visa even if you meet all other qualifying conditions and without refunding you.


But what if we enter AUS on a 190 visa, stay for a month, get a job which needs a long stay out of Australia or maybe we again go to the country where we were previously working and continue with the old job, in that case would it be an issue with our PR - would the govt deny us the PR? Would it be a hindrance in getting citizenship? Also, since a 190 needs commitment to stay in state for min 2 year, does the stay outside get excluded in counting the two years? Will the state cancel the PR if they know that out of the 2years, we have stayed outside AUS for let's say a year

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## IAA81

*No CO yet*



SAMD_Oz said:


> Congrats James :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> That was real quick and I have lodged the visa on same day as yours 16 Dec, but mine is 190. No sign of CO yet
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Same here SAMD_OZ, we both are on same boat. I applied on 11/12/13 but no clue for CO allocation, I hope he/she will be with us in next week insha Allah. My medical is still pending, waiting for CO to referred.


----------



## SRS_2013

Rathesh said:


> Today i received email from my Agent that my visa has granted............
> It was a big surprise for me. Co requested additional evidence of overseas employment, pcc and medical on 14th Jan. submitted all doc on yesterday and today they granted visa.........hurray.....
> 
> I think team Brisbane 33 is very quick in verifying the documents....


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Zoh

*Guidance on visa application and documents*

Hi seniors

Need help on documents to support my 189 application. I have received the invitation and have time till 28th March to apply. Do let me know if I am missing anything from below:

I have few questions:
a)	Will my wife’s school documents suffice for proof of functional English?
b)	My age changes in March to 40 – will this impact my point at application becoming less?
c)	All my documents are certifies by a Sri Lankan notary but my wife is Indian. Do her documents need to be certified by a Indian Notary? Our marriage certificate is from India. Is it ok for it to be certified by a Sri Lankan Notary?
d)	My wife’s name is her maiden name in the birth certificate but passport has her married name. Do I need to submit a name change form?
e)	My wife has been residing with me in Sri Lanka for the last 11 years but occasionally, 2-4 weeks in a year she travels to India. Will this become an issue?
f)	Is it OK to do PCC and medicals in Sri Lanka even though my wife is Indian?

I am a Sri Lankan. Plan to submit certified copies of following documents:
1.	Sri Lankan Passport - first page only
2.	Sri Lankan Birth Certificate - both sides
3.	EILTS results sheet - front page only
4.	CPA skills assessment letter – Both pages
5.	CPA experience assessment letter – Both pages
6.	MBA certificate, transcript and syllabus (Recognized in the CPA skills assessment letter as Australian MBA equivalent)
7.	CIMA membership certificate, results sheets and letters from institute of good standing order (Recognized in the CPA skills assessment letter as Australian Degree equivalent)
8.	Current employer ABC Ltd’s detailed service letter and October 2013 payslip (Recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)
9.	Previous employer XYZ Ltd’s detailed service letter and the last payslip (Recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)
10.	Previous to previous employer DEF Ltd’s detailed service letter, employment letter and payslip (Only 3 months recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)
11.	Previous to Previous previous employer PQR Lts’s summary service letter (Not recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)

My Wife is an Indian. I am not claiming any points for spouse. Plan to submit certified copies of following documents:
12.	Indian Passport - first page only
13.	Indian Birth Certificate - both sides
14.	Indian Marriage certificate 
15.	School 10th standard exam records to prove functional English

My son 7years old is a Sri Lankan. Plan to submit certified copies of following documents:
16.	Sri Lankan Passport - first page only
17.	Sri Lankan Birth Certificate - both sides

In addition to above will be submitting photographs and medicals for all three of us plus PCC for me and wife.

Do let me know if I have missed out anything.

Appreciate you help very much

Thanks
Huz


----------



## mohsinhere

Hi all..back after a long time...
Any one got CO Team Brisbane 34??


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Rathesh* 























.


----------



## upendrasingh

mohsinhere said:


> Hi all..back after a long time...
> Any one got CO Team Brisbane 34??


yes me..what happened ?


----------



## Vamshi4happy

mohsinhere said:


> Hi all..back after a long time...
> Any one got CO Team Brisbane 34??


Hi...I got CO from same team.... waiting for golden mail..


----------



## Varun Anand

Hello all,
Was waiting for this moment....received golden mail just few hours back..
Thanks to all of u mates.....
Special thanks to my case officer from team Adelaide 2.....love u ....

I wish u all get speedy grants......


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Varun Anand* 























.


----------



## 2013

Varun Anand said:


> Hello all,
> Was waiting for this moment....received golden mail just few hours back..
> Thanks to all of u mates.....
> Special thanks to my case officer from team Adelaide 2.....love u ....
> 
> I wish u all get speedy grants......


 Congrats. ..


CO initials? ? Same team for me...waiting from last 12 daya for his response.... 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## SRS_2013

Varun Anand said:


> Hello all,
> Was waiting for this moment....received golden mail just few hours back..
> Thanks to all of u mates.....
> Special thanks to my case officer from team Adelaide 2.....love u ....
> 
> I wish u all get speedy grants......



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## 0z_dream

jre05 said:


> You completed Meds? How was it? What all you did?


Hi,
completed med , it was fine , medical examination, chest xray and hiv test


----------



## murali2706

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> i am glad for your success and wish you all the best for your future assignments in Aussie.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Thanks for the wishes


----------



## nupur

*Same team too*



2013 said:


> Congrats. ..
> 
> 
> CO initials? ? Same team for me...waiting from last 12 daya for his response....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


My case has been allocated to the same team , on 16th jan,for 190 visa.My CO initials is SO, he had asked me to submit form 80,which i did on 21st jan,waiting since then...whats ur CO's initial?


----------



## nithila.nagu

2013 said:


> Even I'm waiting from 2 weeks now...!!
> 
> Btw...what are your CO's initials ?? Team ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


even I have been waiting for a week.. my co is from Adelaide team 4.Did u know any updates further


----------



## 2013

nithila.nagu said:


> even I have been waiting for a week.. my co is from Adelaide team 4.Did u know any updates further


No, the status is same. When was ur CO allocated?


----------



## 0z_dream

Varun Anand said:


> Hello all,
> Was waiting for this moment....received golden mail just few hours back..
> Thanks to all of u mates.....
> Special thanks to my case officer from team Adelaide 2.....love u ....
> 
> I wish u all get speedy grants......


Congarts, Mine too from team 2, may i knw his initials pls


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> Congarts, Mine too from team 2, may i knw his initials pls


Oz...

What about ur CO?

Mine is PB


----------



## nupur

*Adelaide team 2*

i think adelaide team 2 is quite slow in getting back to the applicants once the file is allocated to them!!:bored::drama:


----------



## 0z_dream

2013 said:


> Oz...
> 
> What about ur CO?
> 
> Mine is PB


PB from team 2 and urs


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> wat is your co initial pls


PM


----------



## 0z_dream

2013 said:


> Oz...
> 
> What about ur CO?
> 
> Mine is PB


Oh God we both got same..Same pinch


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> PB from team 2 and urs


When did PB got allocated to you?


----------



## 0z_dream

2013 said:


> When did PB got allocated to you?


he asked for all the docs which i have given along with med and pcc , agent got his email on 22nd, what is ur status, wat are the document he asked to you.


----------



## Waqarali20005

*Changes to the Public Interest Criterion (PIC) 4020*

Changes to the Public Interest Criterion (PIC) 4020 - Immigration Daily News - Migration Alliance

for your information!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Varun Anand said:


> Hello all,
> Was waiting for this moment....received golden mail just few hours back..
> Thanks to all of u mates.....
> Special thanks to my case officer from team Adelaide 2.....love u ....
> 
> I wish u all get speedy grants......


hi buddy, congratulations for achieving your visa, a ticket to your dreamland. I wish you best of luck for your future career in aussie.










Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> he asked for all the docs which i have given along with med and pcc , agent got his email on 22nd, what is ur status, wat are the document he asked to you.


22nd Jan?

He got allocated to me on 15th Jan.. asked for Bank statements, Tax docs (already provided), eng. prof. (already provided). The same was sent on 17th.. No updates after that..

What about you?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jpspringall said:


> As promised the details......
> 
> I received the emails on 2014-01-29 5AM UTC
> Email read at 6AM UTC
> Mild panic ensued while I tried to read PDF on phone
> Gave up, used computer....All is good in the world
> 
> Details Are:
> 
> 261313 (189) 65 pts
> ACS 03/DEC/2013
> IELTS 09/NOV/2013
> EOI 14/DEC/2013
> Invitation + Lodge 16/DEC/2013
> Medicals 21/DEC/2013
> PCC 06/JAN/2014
> CO Direct Grant
> Visa Grant 29/JAN/2014
> 
> Was processed @ Adelaide Team 4 By LW


hi there, i am glad that you got your visa grant. Many more congrats for achieving visa.










All the best for upcoming endeavors in australia.

Sathiya


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> Me too he asked for all documents which i have already provided, even the copy of passport too .
> I dont knws wats wrong and wat about your med and pcc


Everything is in place... !! Medicals.. PCC.. all docs.. complete... pm will your gmail id... will take it offline..


----------



## mafuz767

mohsinhere said:


> Hi all..back after a long time...
> Any one got CO Team Brisbane 34??


So painful... Who is your CO and team please?


----------



## anthoney

Rathesh said:


> Today i received email from my Agent that my visa has granted............
> It was a big surprise for me. Co requested additional evidence of overseas employment, pcc and medical on 14th Jan. submitted all doc on yesterday and today they granted visa.........hurray.....
> 
> I think team Brisbane 33 is very quick in verifying the documents....


Many congratulations Rathesh


----------



## anthoney

Varun Anand said:


> Hello all,
> Was waiting for this moment....received golden mail just few hours back..
> Thanks to all of u mates.....
> Special thanks to my case officer from team Adelaide 2.....love u ....
> 
> I wish u all get speedy grants......


Many congratulations Varun  All the best for your future endeavours


----------



## Varun Anand

2013 said:


> Congrats. ..
> 
> 
> CO initials? ? Same team for me...waiting from last 12 daya for his response....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi,thanks for ur wishes.

My time line is as below:

Visa lodge 23rd Oct
CO assigned-23 rd Jan
CO initials -LC from team 02 Adelaide
Grant-30 th Jan



Wish u speedy grant


----------



## Varun Anand

anthoney said:


> Many congratulations Varun  All the best for your future endeavours


Thanks dear


----------



## Varun Anand

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, congratulations for achieving your visa, a ticket to your dreamland. I wish you best of luck for your future career in aussie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


Many many thanks dear


----------



## Varun Anand

nupur said:


> i think adelaide team 2 is quite slow in getting back to the applicants once the file is allocated to them!!:bored::drama:


Well in my case,case officef was allocated on 23rd Oct nd I received grant today........

But yes I filed my visa on 23rd Oct nd I was assigned case officer after 3 months........


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Varun Anand said:


> Well in my case,case officef was allocated on 23rd Oct nd I received grant today........
> 
> But yes I filed my visa on 23rd Oct nd I was assigned case officer after 3 months........


I think this entire process is 3 - 12 months long... which varies from one case to another...


----------



## snarayan

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone here could share the print screen of your e-visa page where shows the medical has been cleared. I need to ask my agent to give me print screen of mine.
> 
> Thanks





nupur said:


> My case has been allocated to the same team , on 16th jan,for 190 visa.My CO initials is SO, he had asked me to submit form 80,which i did on 21st jan,waiting since then...whats ur CO's initial?


Nupur, 2013 and oz-dream,

All of your grants are round the corner, you guys should get it either by this week or next week.

See my case, I was assigned a co on 17th dec and was granted on 28th jan. No documents asked. So it's just a matter of time.

I can understand how killing it can be, but once you get it, you will forget all this.

So just relax.


----------



## prseeker

I will try to answer some of your queries . Please find my answers in bold 



Zoh said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> Need help on documents to support my 189 application. I have received the invitation and have time till 28th March to apply. Do let me know if I am missing anything from below:
> 
> I have few questions:
> a)	Will my wife’s school documents suffice for proof of functional English?
> *No , Either it should be a certificate from the university she completed her graduation from , stating that course was done in English medium or She has to take IELTS route and should score a minimum of 4.5 *
> 
> b)	My age changes in March to 40 – will this impact my point at application becoming less?
> *No , as far as you file your Visa before that .*
> 
> c)	All my documents are certifies by a Sri Lankan notary but my wife is Indian. Do her documents need to be certified by a Indian Notary? Our marriage certificate is from India. Is it ok for it to be certified by a Sri Lankan Notary?
> *No that won't be a show stopper , you can get certificates notarized by Sri Lankan notary as well . In my case I got my Indian documents notarized in UAE *
> 
> d)	My wife’s name is her maiden name in the birth certificate but passport has her married name. Do I need to submit a name change form?
> *Yes , If you have one . There are chances that CO may never ask for it . But if have one handy , then go ahead and upload it.*
> 
> e)	My wife has been residing with me in Sri Lanka for the last 11 years but occasionally, 2-4 weeks in a year she travels to India. Will this become an issue?
> *No , She can travel to anywhere in the world she wish to . But do keep in mind she needs to get PCC done from every country she resided for more than a year in last 10 years.*
> 
> f)	Is it OK to do PCC and medicals in Sri Lanka even though my wife is Indian?
> *Yes that's fine .*
> 
> I am a Sri Lankan. Plan to submit certified copies of following documents:
> 1.	Sri Lankan Passport - first page only
> 2.	Sri Lankan Birth Certificate - both sides
> 3.	EILTS results sheet - front page only
> 4.	CPA skills assessment letter – Both pages
> 5.	CPA experience assessment letter – Both pages
> 6.	MBA certificate, transcript and syllabus (Recognized in the CPA skills assessment letter as Australian MBA equivalent)
> 7.	CIMA membership certificate, results sheets and letters from institute of good standing order (Recognized in the CPA skills assessment letter as Australian Degree equivalent)
> 8.	Current employer ABC Ltd’s detailed service letter and October 2013 payslip (Recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)
> 9.	Previous employer XYZ Ltd’s detailed service letter and the last payslip (Recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)
> 10.	Previous to previous employer DEF Ltd’s detailed service letter, employment letter and payslip (Only 3 months recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)
> 11.	Previous to Previous previous employer PQR Lts’s summary service letter (Not recognized in the CPA experience assessment letter as relevant experience)
> 
> *Please try to upload -
> 
> Offer Letters of each organization
> Relieving letter
> Tax documents , if Sri Lanka is not Tax free and you were paying tax on your income
> Bank Statements
> 
> *
> 
> My Wife is an Indian. I am not claiming any points for spouse. Plan to submit certified copies of following documents:
> 12.	Indian Passport - first page only
> 13.	Indian Birth Certificate - both sides
> 14.	Indian Marriage certificate
> 15.	School 10th standard exam records to prove functional English
> 
> *Like mentioned before , 10th exam record won't suffice to prove functional English . Birth certificate is not required since you are providing a copy of passport .*
> 
> My son 7years old is a Sri Lankan. Plan to submit certified copies of following documents:
> 16.	Sri Lankan Passport - first page only
> 17.	Sri Lankan Birth Certificate - both sides
> 
> In addition to above will be submitting photographs and medicals for all three of us plus PCC for me and wife.
> 
> Do let me know if I have missed out anything.
> *
> You don' have to get the documents notarized if you are uploading the COLORED scan copy of same . Notarization is mandatory only if it's a B&W copy . Remember , if you get a B&W document notarized , upload the with stamp color visible in it . Basically there has to be some color on the documents *
> 
> Appreciate you help very much
> 
> Thanks
> Huz


Hope that helps 

1 request , please update your signature with your time lines . This will help other forum members to get an idea about the happenings and time frames . Signature can be updated from top left tab "User CP" -> "Settings" -> "Edit Signature"
Idea is to "*Pay it Forward*" 

Regards 
PD


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Finally Allah has blessed me. I Got Grant today. Alhamdulillah! 
My online application shows granted. gotta talk to agent now. 
thank you all friends and wish all the best all are waiting for this bless. 

simmi


----------



## Sai2Aus

Rathesh said:


> Today i received email from my Agent that my visa has granted............
> It was a big surprise for me. Co requested additional evidence of overseas employment, pcc and medical on 14th Jan. submitted all doc on yesterday and today they granted visa.........hurray.....
> 
> I think team Brisbane 33 is very quick in verifying the documents....





jpspringall said:


> As promised the details......
> 
> I received the emails on 2014-01-29 5AM UTC
> Email read at 6AM UTC
> Mild panic ensued while I tried to read PDF on phone
> Gave up, used computer....All is good in the world
> 
> Details Are:
> 
> 261313 (189) 65 pts
> ACS 03/DEC/2013
> IELTS 09/NOV/2013
> EOI 14/DEC/2013
> Invitation + Lodge 16/DEC/2013
> Medicals 21/DEC/2013
> PCC 06/JAN/2014
> CO Direct Grant
> Visa Grant 29/JAN/2014
> 
> Was processed @ Adelaide Team 4 By LW





Varun Anand said:


> Hello all,
> Was waiting for this moment....received golden mail just few hours back..
> Thanks to all of u mates.....
> Special thanks to my case officer from team Adelaide 2.....love u ....
> 
> I wish u all get speedy grants......



Congratulations Varun,James and Rathesh.. arty:arty::amen:lane::clap2::cheer2:eace:


----------



## Sai2Aus

simmi_mahmud said:


> Finally Allah has blessed me. I Got Grant today. Alhamdulillah!
> My online application shows granted. gotta talk to agent now.
> thank you all friends and wish all the best all are waiting for this bless.
> 
> simmi


Congrats Simmi.. Long wait ends here.. All the best for the life in OZ.. arty:arty:


----------



## SRS_2013

simmi_mahmud said:


> Finally Allah has blessed me. I Got Grant today. Alhamdulillah!
> My online application shows granted. gotta talk to agent now.
> thank you all friends and wish all the best all are waiting for this bless.
> 
> simmi



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## expat2aus

Varun Anand said:


> Hello all,
> Was waiting for this moment....received golden mail just few hours back..
> Thanks to all of u mates.....
> Special thanks to my case officer from team Adelaide 2.....love u ....
> 
> I wish u all get speedy grants......


Congrats dude!!! Wish you a bright future in Australia!!!


----------



## anthoney

simmi_mahmud said:


> Finally Allah has blessed me. I Got Grant today. Alhamdulillah!
> My online application shows granted. gotta talk to agent now.
> thank you all friends and wish all the best all are waiting for this bless.
> 
> simmi


my hearty congratulations to you bro


----------



## nithila.nagu

2013 said:


> No, the status is same. When was ur CO allocated?



My co was allocated on Jan 20.. he contacted me on 23 Jan for medicals of my baby..


----------



## akthare

Hi Expats,

Is there anyone in this forum who is waiting for CO email in order to get PCC from Singapore?
Is there any way we can get Singapore PCC with the Visa application? This will save time.

Warm Regards,
AKT.


----------



## mohsinhere

upendrasingh said:


> yes me..what happened ?


Nothing happened...just asked... I had send the final set of docs on 17-Jan.
Not heard from him since then. How long have you been waiting?
May I ask the initials of your CO? Mine is BG


----------



## akthare

mohsinhere said:


> Nothing happened...just asked... I had send the final set of docs on 17-Jan.
> Not heard from him since then. How long have you been waiting?
> May I ask the initials of your CO? Mine is BG


Hi Mohsinhere,

Just saw that your location is Singapore. Have you got you Singapore PCC done.
Please let me know the process as i have to get this done. 

From some other forum i came to know that we have to wait for email from CO asking for Singapore PCC. Is that ture? 
Is there any other way to get it done tosave time.

Regards,
AKT


----------



## Black_Rose

simmi_mahmud said:


> Finally Allah has blessed me. I Got Grant today. Alhamdulillah!
> My online application shows granted. gotta talk to agent now.
> thank you all friends and wish all the best all are waiting for this bless.
> 
> simmi


wow wait for us in Australia, we are all coming one by one. lol 

Congratulations to all who got visa today and will get tomorrow :drama:


----------



## OZHope

simmi_mahmud said:


> Finally Allah has blessed me. I Got Grant today. Alhamdulillah!
> My online application shows granted. gotta talk to agent now.
> thank you all friends and wish all the best all are waiting for this bless.
> 
> simmi


Wow, that's just wow. Congratulations. You got the visa within 4 months when usually it takes 1 year for Bangladeshi applicants. Well done buddy


----------



## OZHope

Varun Anand said:


> Hello all,
> Was waiting for this moment....received golden mail just few hours back..
> Thanks to all of u mates.....
> Special thanks to my case officer from team Adelaide 2.....love u ....
> 
> I wish u all get speedy grants......


Congratulations  . Well done.


----------



## Sasha2013

My case status is showing Finalized. I have not yet submitted the PCC and meds. Anyone any inputs about what may be going on?

My agent is off for 2 days so I have no way to know.


----------



## mohsinhere

akthare said:


> Hi Mohsinhere,
> 
> Just saw that your location is Singapore. Have you got you Singapore PCC done.
> Please let me know the process as i have to get this done.
> 
> From some other forum i came to know that we have to wait for email from CO asking for Singapore PCC. Is that ture?
> Is there any other way to get it done tosave time.
> 
> Regards,
> AKT


Hi,

You have to wait for the CO to request for Singapore COC. When CO comes to know that you are in Singapore, he give you a special request letter since they are aware about singapore procedures.

Once applied for COC, it will takes 15 working days to get the same.

Procedure is pretty simple. 
Download and fill the forms and submit it along with the request letter + 1 passport size photo at police cantonment complex at outram park.
(Take photo copies of the entry and exit stamp(if any) in your passport. Also take your passport + EP/PR/SP).
Finger prints will be taken at their office.

PM me your email id. I'll send you the forms required.

Hope this helps.

Mohsin


----------



## OZHope

Sasha2013 said:


> My case status is showing Finalized. I have not yet submitted the PCC and meds. Anyone any inputs about what may be going on?
> 
> My agent is off for 2 days so I have no way to know.


It means that a decision has been made for your application. AND as you didn't receive any shocking email from your CO asking some terrible info or documents; indeed it means, you got the grant . There is also a possibility of a system glitch. Lets hope for the best  .


----------



## jayptl

hi i just got CO today requested below docs

character and medical?


----------



## Sasha2013

OZHope said:


> It means that a decision has been made for your application. AND as you didn't receive any shocking email from your CO asking some terrible info or documents; indeed it means, you got the grant


I am wondering how is it possible that a decision is made since I haven't submitted the med and PCC yet. Moreover, the email would have been sent to the agent who I can't contact for the next 2 days so I don't know what may be in the email.


----------



## Sasha2013

jayptl said:


> hi i just got CO today requested below docs
> 
> character and medical?


What's your case status on the Immi account?


----------



## hashtagPR

jayptl said:


> hi i just got CO today requested below docs
> 
> character and medical?




What are your timelines?


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Sasha2013 said:


> My case status is showing Finalized. I have not yet submitted the PCC and meds. Anyone any inputs about what may be going on?
> 
> My agent is off for 2 days so I have no way to know.


u got grant hopefully!!


----------



## OZHope

Sasha2013 said:


> I am wondering how is it possible that a decision is made since I haven't submitted the med and PCC yet. Moreover, the email would have been sent to the agent who I can't contact for the next 2 days so I don't know what may be in the email.


Only possibility remains may be a 'System glitch'...Lets hope for the best...


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated jayptl
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13*
_13/11/13----------anhalim-----------CO: 16/12/13----------
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14_
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------


----------



## jayptl

brisbane team and CO is an indian


----------



## 0z_dream

Sasha2013 said:


> My case status is showing Finalized. I have not yet submitted the PCC and meds. Anyone any inputs about what may be going on?
> 
> My agent is off for 2 days so I have no way to know.


May be all documents are fine and just the final step for med and pcc is needed, might be sent email to your agent


----------



## Sasha2013

0z_dream said:


> May be all documents are fine and just the final step for med and pcc is needed, might be sent email to your agent


Ok thanks. Let's see what comes out. I have no other way to find out except waiting for Saturday!


----------



## snarayan

Sasha2013 said:


> Ok thanks. Let's see what comes out. I have no other way to find out except waiting for Saturday!


Finalised means your decision has been made on your visa. Go into the next page and see what it says. 

If your visa has been granted, all the document status would have disappeared and it would say, view grant letter. 

If it doesn't say this, it could most probably be a system glitch.


----------



## anhalim

*Granted*

Guys, It's a Grant for me :whoo:

Thanks to all for your support, keep helping others till you can.
Thanks to Team 34 and specially to my lovely CO AM 

My timeline in brief:
Occupation Category:261313
EOI Submitted: 20/06/2013
Received Invite: 4/11/2013
Visa Category: 189
eVisa Lodged: 13/11/2013
CO allocated: 16/12/2013 (requested docs PCC and wife's English Proficiency Proof)
Uploaded docs: 18/12/2013
Granted: 30th Jan 2014


----------



## Wasee

simmi_mahmud said:


> Finally Allah has blessed me. I Got Grant today. Alhamdulillah!
> My online application shows granted. gotta talk to agent now.
> thank you all friends and wish all the best all are waiting for this bless.
> 
> simmi


many congrats


----------



## Black_Rose

anhalim said:


> Guys, It's a Grant for me :whoo:
> 
> Thanks to all for your support, keep helping others till you can.
> Thanks to Team 34 and specially to my lovely CO AM
> 
> My timeline in brief:
> Occupation Category:261313
> EOI Submitted: 20/06/2013
> Received Invite: 4/11/2013
> Visa Category: 189
> eVisa Lodged: 13/11/2013
> CO allocated: 16/12/2013 (requested docs PCC and wife's English Proficiency Proof)
> Uploaded docs: 18/12/2013
> Granted: 30th Jan 2014


Congratulation Mate. :bolt:


----------



## ut0410

anhalim said:


> Guys, It's a Grant for me :whoo:
> 
> Thanks to all for your support, keep helping others till you can.
> Thanks to Team 34 and specially to my lovely CO AM
> 
> My timeline in brief:
> Occupation Category:261313
> EOI Submitted: 20/06/2013
> Received Invite: 4/11/2013
> Visa Category: 189
> eVisa Lodged: 13/11/2013
> CO allocated: 16/12/2013 (requested docs PCC and wife's English Proficiency Proof)
> Uploaded docs: 18/12/2013
> Granted: 30th Jan 2014


Congratulations Buddyyy!!!


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats anhalim:whoo::whoo::whoo:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14_
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Simmi_Mahmud* 























.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Anhalim* 























.


----------



## SRS_2013

anhalim said:


> Guys, It's a Grant for me :whoo:
> 
> Thanks to all for your support, keep helping others till you can.
> Thanks to Team 34 and specially to my lovely CO AM
> 
> My timeline in brief:
> Occupation Category:261313
> EOI Submitted: 20/06/2013
> Received Invite: 4/11/2013
> Visa Category: 189
> eVisa Lodged: 13/11/2013
> CO allocated: 16/12/2013 (requested docs PCC and wife's English Proficiency Proof)
> Uploaded docs: 18/12/2013
> Granted: 30th Jan 2014



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## anhalim

LOL, did you read my post correctly? it's in there buddy, i knew this question will come, so I mentioned it in advance to help you guys 
by the way, It's team 34, co AM :hippie:



0z_dream said:


> Congrats may i knw your Co and the team pls


----------



## anhalim

Vamshi, yours and mine team and CO are same I guess, for you information she's working




Vamshi4happy said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT * Anhalim*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## anhalim

Thanx sis 



SRS_2013 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## 0z_dream

anhalim said:


> LOL, did you read my post correctly? it's in there buddy, i knew this question will come, so I mentioned it in advance to help you guys
> by the way, It's team 34, co AM :hippie:


oops missed


----------



## Vamshi4happy

anhalim said:


> Vamshi, yours and mine team and CO are same I guess, for you information she's working


Thank you friend... I think my turn is so near...waiting waiting..


----------



## simmi_mahmud

Vamshi4happy said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT * Simmi_Mahmud*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


THANK A LOT FRIENDS. Wishing all you the same asap.


----------



## Sasha2013

snarayan said:


> Finalised means your decision has been made on your visa. Go into the next page and see what it says.
> 
> If your visa has been granted, all the document status would have disappeared and it would say, view grant letter.
> 
> If it doesn't say this, it could most probably be a system glitch.


Or it could be a rejection??

I don't see a grant letter after following the link. In fact second page also shows Finalized for all three applicants. I don't think its a system glitch because I was expecting some activity.


----------



## DesiTadka

Did you receive any communication from a Case Officer? They don't just reject it unless they have a solid reason and that too should've been communicated with you before coming to a negative decision.



Sasha2013 said:


> Or it could be a rejection??
> 
> I don't see a grant letter after following the link. In fact second page also shows Finalized for all three applicants. I don't think its a system glitch because I was expecting some activity.


----------



## jinc

Congratulations


----------



## sathiyaseelan

anhalim said:


> Guys, It's a Grant for me :whoo:
> 
> Thanks to all for your support, keep helping others till you can.
> Thanks to Team 34 and specially to my lovely CO AM
> 
> My timeline in brief:
> Occupation Category:261313
> EOI Submitted: 20/06/2013
> Received Invite: 4/11/2013
> Visa Category: 189
> eVisa Lodged: 13/11/2013
> CO allocated: 16/12/2013 (requested docs PCC and wife's English Proficiency Proof)
> Uploaded docs: 18/12/2013
> Granted: 30th Jan 2014


hi dear, many many congratulations for your success and i am glad for you. Wish you all the best for your future career in Australia.










Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

simmi_mahmud said:


> Finally Allah has blessed me. I Got Grant today. Alhamdulillah!
> My online application shows granted. gotta talk to agent now.
> thank you all friends and wish all the best all are waiting for this bless.
> 
> simmi


hi simmi, congratulations as you received the opportunity to sail to the land of dreams and realities. My best wishes for your settlement in Aussie.










regards
sathiya


----------



## snarayan

Sasha2013 said:


> Or it could be a rejection??
> 
> I don't see a grant letter after following the link. In fact second page also shows Finalized for all three applicants. I don't think its a system glitch because I was expecting some activity.


I would say don't panic.

Just wait for your agent to come back.

As desitadka said, they wouldn't reject without a solid reason and would also give prior notification before finalising the case to give you a chance to respond. 

Btw, is your agent Mara registered?


----------



## Panko

Sasha2013 said:


> My case status is showing Finalized. I have not yet submitted the PCC and meds. Anyone any inputs about what may be going on?
> 
> My agent is off for 2 days so I have no way to know.


What status is displayed before your name I.e. primary applicant name.


----------



## Sasha2013

DesiTadka said:


> Did you receive any communication from a Case Officer? They don't just reject it unless they have a solid reason and that too should've been communicated with you before coming to a negative decision.


Well desitadka, I am just doing some guesswork while waiting for my agent to return back on Saturday and tell me what happened. Case status is Finalized but it cannot be granted because I am yet to do my PCC and med. So the only other possibility of Finalized status is rejection email to agent.

The only reason I am even thinking of rejection is because I received my invite on 2nd Dec and my ACS letter date states 3rd Dec (it's a long story) and on some other forum I read that there was a rejection because ACS result has to come before you file EOI. So basically I will have some explanation to do if that is the case.


----------



## Sasha2013

Panko said:


> What status is displayed before your name I.e. primary applicant name.


Statis on first page is Finalized. Status on second page against my name as well as my dependents name is also Finalized.


----------



## Sasha2013

snarayan said:


> I would say don't panic.
> 
> Just wait for your agent to come back.
> 
> As desitadka said, they wouldn't reject without a solid reason and would also give prior notification before finalising the case to give you a chance to respond.
> 
> Btw, is your agent Mara registered?


Yes, agent is MARA registered.


----------



## simmi_mahmud

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi simmi, congratulations as you received the opportunity to sail to the land of dreams and realities. My best wishes for your settlement in Aussie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards
> sathiya


thanks


----------



## Black_Rose

Sasha2013 said:


> Yes, agent is MARA registered.


Don't panic bro as everyone said. wait for your agent. hopefully it might be a grant without medical and pcc. 
Whatever it is, not the end of world and always fixable. please keep us informed. :bolt:


----------



## Anj79

*Grant!! Grant!!*

Hey guys!
The much awaited mail finally came today morning! We got the grant for 190!! :whoo::whoo:
Thanks to all the inputs of the expat members here who made this entire process for us so much better ! And thanks to all the information here we did this without an agent !!:lalala:

Thanks a lot guys !! Wishing everyone here a speedy grant too !!


----------



## SRS_2013

Anj79 said:


> Hey guys!
> The much awaited mail finally came today morning! We got the grant for 190!! :whoo::whoo:
> Thanks to all the inputs of the expat members here who made this entire process for us so much better ! And thanks to all the information here we did this without an agent !!:lalala:
> 
> Thanks a lot guys !! Wishing everyone here a speedy grant too !!



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

*uk pcc*

Hi Forum, 

Need an urgent help?????

Today i recieved a mail from my CO , She has asked for UK PCC. Mine is Brisbane Team 33. 

How to get it and also i was a crew in a cruise ship, when i asked my agent in the bigning of my application they said it's not required.

It also says I have to revert them back in 28 days .

Mine is Brisbane Team 33. 

amit


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Wow .. . some home for dec applications again 

btw it was a direct grant or CO contacted you ?


----------



## Sasha2013

Black_Rose said:


> Don't panic bro as everyone said. wait for your agent. hopefully it might be a grant without medical and pcc.
> Whatever it is, not the end of world and always fixable. please keep us informed. :bolt:


Yes, thanks. I will update everyone on Saturday


----------



## SRS_2013

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Wow .. 189 lodged on 19.12.2013 and today grant. . some home for dec applications again
> 
> btw it was a direct grant or CO contacted you ?


who lodged on 19-Dec and got the grant??


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

SRS_2013 said:


> who lodged on 19-Dec and got the grant??


sorry it was 01.12.2013. . read the wrong time line


----------



## anhalim

Last year I told my 3 year old (now 4) that we will be going to Australia, he asked me "what will we do there?" I said we will go for fishing there. Today morning when I told him that we are going to Australia, don't know how he remembered that, asked me "we will go tomorrow and then we will do fishing" , I said yeah we will go but in few months, I guess he's ok with that,
by the way my profile pic is my boy


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT* Anj79* 























.


----------



## DesiTadka

Well...all I can say is that my tonight's prayers will be for you dear.... Don't give up the hope ...:fingerscrossed:



Sasha2013 said:


> Well desitadka, I am just doing some guesswork while waiting for my agent to return back on Saturday and tell me what happened. Case status is Finalized but it cannot be granted because I am yet to do my PCC and med. So the only other possibility of Finalized status is rejection email to agent.
> 
> The only reason I am even thinking of rejection is because I received my invite on 2nd Dec and my ACS letter date states 3rd Dec (it's a long story) and on some other forum I read that there was a rejection because ACS result has to come before you file EOI. So basically I will have some explanation to do if that is the case.


----------



## Anj79

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Wow .. . some home for dec applications again
> 
> btw it was a direct grant or CO contacted you ?


The CO had contacted me on the 18th for some documents which had already been uploaded. Then I sent it to her again both via email and the immi site.


----------



## 0z_dream

I checked my immi account, shows as
"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
is that mean our medicals are cleared??


----------



## Anj79

Vamshi4happy said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT* Anj79*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


THANK YOU Vamshi !! I was hoping one day this stamp would bear my name!! :cheer2:


----------



## Ragan

Hello everyone,

one quick question....how to get VIC SS for 190.

i have 60 pts and applied for both 189(60 pts) and 190(65 pts) under 261313.


----------



## Sasha2013

DesiTadka said:


> Well...all I can say is that my tonight's prayers will be for you dear.... Don't give up the hope ...:fingerscrossed:


I really appreciate your kind words. Thanks!


----------



## hashtagPR

Ragan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> one quick question....how to get VIC SS for 190.
> 
> i have 60 pts and applied for both 189(60 pts) and 190(65 pts) under 261313.



apply for VIC SS and mention your EOI number.
Then wait for the VIC approval/Invite to file for 190 visa


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated Amitkumarchaudhary
Congrats Anj79 :hippie::hippie:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14*
_08/11/13----------vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----------_
*
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## 0z_dream

Sasha2013 said:


> I really appreciate your kind words. Thanks!


Me too i ll be praying for you too, dont worry dear


----------



## Sai2Aus

anhalim said:


> Last year I told my 3 year old (now 4) that we will be going to Australia, he asked me "what will we do there?" I said we will go for fishing there. Today morning when I told him that we are going to Australia, don't know how he remembered that, asked me "we will go tomorrow and then we will do fishing" , I said yeah we will go but in few months, I guess he's ok with that,
> by the way my profile pic is my boy


Anhalim.. congrats.. very cute ur son is.. best of luck for your sons dream to come true very soon..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

Anj79 said:


> Hey guys!
> The much awaited mail finally came today morning! We got the grant for 190!! :whoo::whoo:
> Thanks to all the inputs of the expat members here who made this entire process for us so much better ! And thanks to all the information here we did this without an agent !!:lalala:
> 
> Thanks a lot guys !! Wishing everyone here a speedy grant too !!


Many Congratulations Anj..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

Sasha2013 said:


> Well desitadka, I am just doing some guesswork while waiting for my agent to return back on Saturday and tell me what happened. Case status is Finalized but it cannot be granted because I am yet to do my PCC and med. So the only other possibility of Finalized status is rejection email to agent.
> 
> The only reason I am even thinking of rejection is because I received my invite on 2nd Dec and my ACS letter date states 3rd Dec (it's a long story) and on some other forum I read that there was a rejection because ACS result has to come before you file EOI. So basically I will have some explanation to do if that is the case.


Sasha.. It would be some system glitch. . Dont worry..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## bravo189

Hi Friends,

I have few a question on 189 visa:


I could not get employee reference letter from my employer, in that case Can i submit my employer compensation letters, promotion letters, joining letter, also with statuary declarations ( which i have submitted for ACS)?

Please help me

Thanks


----------



## SRS_2013

bravo189 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have few a question on 189 visa:
> 
> 
> I could not get employee reference letter from my employer, in that case Can i submit my employer compensation letters, promotion letters, joining letter, also with statuary declarations ( which i have submitted for ACS)?
> 
> Please help me
> 
> Thanks


Yes..you can go ahead with other documents...there are many of us who cannot get the employment reference from the organization...and other documents like comp review letters, payslips., etc along with SD have been submitted.

Rarely we have seen the CO still asking for the reference letter, but in that case we need to provide a valid justification as to why we cannot get one...


----------



## anhalim

you are 100% correct fella, in fact that's exactly what ur are suppose to do.
all the best 





bravo189 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have few a question on 189 visa:
> 
> 
> I could not get employee reference letter from my employer, in that case Can i submit my employer compensation letters, promotion letters, joining letter, also with statuary declarations ( which i have submitted for ACS)?
> 
> Please help me
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bravo189

Thank u so much for your reply.

I will try my best 

Also, I have another question, I have submitted my EOI after getting my ACS and IELTS.

With in a week I have reapplied ACS to add my recent months experience. I have update my EOI with updated reference number.

I got the invite now. My worry is if the ACS assessment date later than the EOI submission date will that be a problem?





SRS_2013 said:


> Yes..you can go ahead with other documents...there are many of us who cannot get the employment reference from the organization...and other documents like comp review letters, payslips., etc along with SD have been submitted.
> 
> Rarely we have seen the CO still asking for the reference letter, but in that case we need to provide a valid justification as to why we cannot get one...


----------



## RRag

agandi said:


> Basically you have to give proof of residence in all the countries for the last 10 years where you have stayed for more than 12 months


Hi Agandi,

IN 2008 I have travelled to US 2 times, in both visit I was there only for 2 month in different locations. do I need to show proof of residence, if yet how can I get them, I was staying with a friend who is not more staying on that address. and also I travelled to South Africa on long team project and stayed there for 13 month, while coming back I got PCC, still do I need to show residence proof for SA??


Regards
RRAG


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi Folks . have one question . if CO asks for PCC and Meds .even when we have front uploaded everything, what document we have to provide for Medicals ? Coz hospital uploads the meds and we dont have any document apart from payment receipt.


----------



## DesiTadka

eReferral letter....



ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks . have one question . if CO asks for PCC and Meds .even when we have front uploaded everything, what document we have to provide for Medicals ? Coz hospital uploads the meds and we dont have any document apart from payment receipt.


----------



## aryal

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks . have one question . if CO asks for PCC and Meds .even when we have front uploaded everything, what document we have to provide for Medicals ? Coz hospital uploads the meds and we dont have any document apart from payment receipt.


For Medicals contact the clinic and find out the status.. they might still in process of uploading it.. just communicate it to CO. For PCC, send via email too..


----------



## SRS_2013

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks . have one question . if CO asks for PCC and Meds .even when we have front uploaded everything, what document we have to provide for Medicals ? Coz hospital uploads the meds and we dont have any document apart from payment receipt.


i think u can upload the payment receipt.

My agent had asked me to forward the payment receipt after our medicals....to upload may be...i was not sure then....

but now i feel so


----------



## aryal

RRag said:


> Hi Agandi,
> 
> IN 2008 I have travelled to US 2 times, in both visit I was there only for 2 month in different locations. do I need to show proof of residence, if yet how can I get them, I was staying with a friend who is not more staying on that address. and also I travelled to South Africa on long team project and stayed there for 13 month, while coming back I got PCC, still do I need to show residence proof for SA??
> 
> 
> Regards
> RRAG


No need to submit the proof of residence at first instance. In case they ask for proof you already have visa, arrival/departure stamp in your passport.. no worries.. you are safe you already have PCC from SA. Hope PCC is not too old.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

aryal said:


> No need to submit the proof of residence at first instance. In case they ask for proof you already have visa, arrival/departure stamp in your passport.. no worries.. you are safe you already have PCC from SA. Hope PCC is not too old.


Hi aryal,

I have traveled to Singapore around 3-4 times, but not stayed more than 1yr cumulatively. In this case should I be mentioning it in form80.
These were more of vacation trips rather than settling down with a job.
Am confused if this be mentioned.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi aryal,
> 
> I have traveled to Singapore around 3-4 times, but not stayed more than 1yr cumulatively. In this case should I be mentioning it in form80.
> These were more of vacation trips rather than settling down with a job.
> Am confused if this be mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Yes, mention details of all of your overseas trips in Form 80.


----------



## aryal

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi aryal,
> 
> I have traveled to Singapore around 3-4 times, but not stayed more than 1yr cumulatively. In this case should I be mentioning it in form80.
> These were more of vacation trips rather than settling down with a job.
> Am confused if this be mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


It is mentioned in Form 80 that you have to write even short trip. I don't think you have any issue mentioning that because in the purpose you can say Vacation and PCC is not required for short trip. I would suggest to mention it if you remember where/when you have traveled. Honestly travel to low risk country will give any negative impression to CO but I don't know if you say I didn't travel though.


----------



## jinc

It means the clinic has updated your results. You can also check the emedical site using your hap id.


----------



## RRag

aryal said:


> No need to submit the proof of residence at first instance. In case they ask for proof you already have visa, arrival/departure stamp in your passport.. no worries.. you are safe you already have PCC from SA. Hope PCC is not too old.


date on PCC South Africa is in May 2013, less then a year old. Is it ok ?


Regards
RRAG


----------



## jinc

My prAYERS WITH YOU.


----------



## dinesh12

I Guys,

Pls help me with the below queries,

I am non IT background but working in IT as a Senior Test Engineer,
Having 4.5 Years and 1 Year Part time ,
Education : bachelor Degree B.com 2009,

am i eligible for the Australia PR ?
Aus Embassy will accept the Part time experience ?
there will be any rejection of visa due to having non IT education ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ragan

hashtagPR said:


> apply for VIC SS and mention your EOI number.
> Then wait for the VIC approval/Invite to file for 190 visa


Thanks HastagPr for replying....

How much time does to take SS from VIC, then only 5 extra pts would be considered in EOI to get an invite.

Please correct if i am wrong ,invite is sent to first who has higher points and these 5 extra points would be considered only if applied to VIC for SS.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Ragan said:


> Thanks HastagPr for replying....
> 
> How much time does to take SS from VIC, then only 5 extra pts would be considered in EOI to get an invite.
> 
> Please correct if i am wrong ,invite is sent to first who has higher points and these 5 extra points would be considered only if applied to VIC for SS.


If you have SS you get the invite automatically without waiting for the rounds.. 

For Vic the timeline is about 12 weeks. However some of us got it in few weeks and some are waiting for more than a month.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ragan

Sai2Aus said:


> If you have SS you get the invite automatically without waiting for the rounds..
> 
> For Vic the timeline is about 12 weeks. However some of us got it in few weeks and some are waiting for more than a month.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thanks Sai for providing such valuable info....

Does that mean if you have SS, then points system does'nt matter?


----------



## Sai2Aus

Ragan said:


> Thanks Sai for providing such valuable info....
> 
> Does that mean if you have SS, then points system does'nt matter?


It does matter.. You get the EOI only if you have 60points. For Vic you need to have 55points to be eligible to apply. +5 for SS.. So You will get the EOI if Vic sponsors you.


----------



## 2013

dinesh12 said:


> I Guys,
> 
> Pls help me with the below queries,
> 
> I am non IT background but working in IT as a Senior Test Engineer,
> Having 4.5 Years and 1 Year Part time ,
> Education : bachelor Degree B.com 2009,
> 
> am i eligible for the Australia PR ?
> Aus Embassy will accept the Part time experience ?
> there will be any rejection of visa due to having non IT education ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


ACS will deduct 4 yrs from your exp. You'll be left with .5 yr of exp... you wont be abke to claim points for exp.

As per my understanding if acs gives you positive response, you'll be able to apply further

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Arunvas

dinesh12 said:


> I Guys,
> 
> Pls help me with the below queries,
> 
> I am non IT background but working in IT as a Senior Test Engineer,
> Having 4.5 Years and 1 Year Part time ,
> Education : bachelor Degree B.com 2009,
> 
> am i eligible for the Australia PR ?
> Aus Embassy will accept the Part time experience ?
> there will be any rejection of visa due to having non IT education ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Dinesh,

If your education has very low or no IT content, you may need to go to RPL route to get your experience assessed, but for RPL, you may need more than 6 years of experience and they will deduct 6 years and if your experience is less than 6 yrs, then they will mark as unsuitable. Sorry to say this.

However, if your education has adequate IT content, you can see 2 to 4 yrs of deduction without the RPL route.


----------



## SRS_2013

A few more hours..and its a new working day there....

hope there are many more grants...especially for all the long time waiting folks..:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## anthoney

Anj79 said:


> Hey guys!
> The much awaited mail finally came today morning! We got the grant for 190!! :whoo::whoo:
> Thanks to all the inputs of the expat members here who made this entire process for us so much better ! And thanks to all the information here we did this without an agent !!:lalala:
> 
> Thanks a lot guys !! Wishing everyone here a speedy grant too !!


Congratulations bro  have a bright future in Aus


----------



## gsukumar27

ratnesh.nagori said:


> They can get back to you saying why do no you read the new rules before paying



Hi ratnesh.
As per my ACS i got full experience for 263111 count as 4yrs 2 months...later after working for more 9 months i left the job on which my experience was counted fully....sep 11 2008 i started and quit on Aug 11 2013 .....i.e 4yrs 11 months.....as i was still working when i submitted my acs now when i submit my visa application...as i left the job after few months...does this create any problem for me from CO end...i have relieving letter and all other docs up to date with me from that company........Now for time being i moved to another company from last september till date and its a different field alltogether........so will this be any problem for me during visa when CO validates..........thank you


----------



## srmalik

Hi everyone,

My medicals were referred on the 18 december 2013. But today I received email from CO informing that my medicals have cleared and that I will be notified as soon as my application is finalized.

Feels great. Clearing the medical is as big a relief as receiving the grant. Praying for speedy grant for everyone!!!


----------



## gsukumar27

hi 
....I got my assessment for full experience counted 4yrs and 2 months for 263111.for 190 visa..i.e 2008 sep 11th to 2012 Nov as i mentioned that time am still working with company.. ...Later i left the company in Aug 2013 i.e after working for more 9 months .so overall experience i have with this company is 4yrs 11months. As i left the company will this be a problem after applying visa and when CO is assigned for this file...Also i have proofs for each and every copy from this company where in case if he asks me anything.

And for time being in sep 2013 i joined another Y company and its a different profile Non tech background till date am working...Does officer will ask any questions about my present situation what am doing after leaving X company or any information does he asks me related to this job change....please let me know ....thank you.


----------



## depende

Hello guys, 

I would like to apply for SA State nomination Visa 190. I know that SA also accepts skills assessment that is expired. So if SA accepts my application and I get my EOI invitation do you think that DIBP will also accept my expired skills assessment? 

Thanks!


----------



## SRS_2013

heading back home after a night out at office  

hope to receive lots of good news today....and advanced CONGRATZZ to all who receive their grants....

Good Morning


----------



## bravo189

*Help*

Hi Friends,

I need a help frm you,.

I have submitted my EOI after getting my ACS and IELTS.

When I applied my EOI, thinking that I have got positive assessment letter from ACS. After few days, I observed clearly that the ACS has considered only 4 years and 11 months of my experience for skilled assessment. 

Luckily, I was in the same job and same skill, so within a week I applied review from ACS, to consider my recent experience.Then I got a updated letter with aditional experiances.

I have updated my EOI with updated ACS reference number.

I got the invite now. My worry is if the ACS assessment date later than the EOI submission date will that be a problem?

Do I need to submit all the acs results or the latest one is fine?

Thanks


----------



## RajXetri

Finally..got golden email today after long long wait....thanks to each and everyone who helped/suggested during the process.
Congrats to all who received their grant today and best of luck for everyone waiting for golden email!!!

raj


----------



## misguided

RajXetri said:


> Finally..got golden email today after long long wait....thanks to each and everyone who helped/suggested during the process.
> Congrats to all who received their grant today and best of luck for everyone waiting for golden email!!!
> 
> raj


Congrats Mate


----------



## anthoney

RajXetri said:


> Finally..got golden email today after long long wait....thanks to each and everyone who helped/suggested during the process.
> Congrats to all who received their grant today and best of luck for everyone waiting for golden email!!!
> 
> raj


Wonderful news ! My hearty congratulations to you


----------



## Sai2Aus

RajXetri said:


> Finally..got golden email today after long long wait....thanks to each and everyone who helped/suggested during the process.
> Congrats to all who received their grant today and best of luck for everyone waiting for golden email!!!
> 
> raj


Congrats Raj.. :clap2::clap2:lane:lane:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * RajXetri* 























.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

anhalim said:


> Guys, It's a Grant for me :whoo:
> 
> Thanks to all for your support, keep helping others till you can.
> Thanks to Team 34 and specially to my lovely CO AM
> 
> My timeline in brief:
> Occupation Category:261313
> EOI Submitted: 20/06/2013
> Received Invite: 4/11/2013
> Visa Category: 189
> eVisa Lodged: 13/11/2013
> CO allocated: 16/12/2013 (requested docs PCC and wife's English Proficiency Proof)
> Uploaded docs: 18/12/2013
> Granted: 30th Jan 2014


Congrats anhalim :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Anj79 said:


> Hey guys!
> The much awaited mail finally came today morning! We got the grant for 190!! :whoo::whoo:
> Thanks to all the inputs of the expat members here who made this entire process for us so much better ! And thanks to all the information here we did this without an agent !!:lalala:
> 
> Thanks a lot guys !! Wishing everyone here a speedy grant too !!


Congrats mate :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## 2013

Congrats Anj79, anhalim and RajXetri. 

:clap2::clap2:lane::cheer2:eace:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

RajXetri said:


> Finally..got golden email today after long long wait....thanks to each and everyone who helped/suggested during the process.
> Congrats to all who received their grant today and best of luck for everyone waiting for golden email!!!
> 
> raj


Congrats mate :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Will move to Sydney as well, stay in touch!

Good Luck!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

mohsinhere said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have to wait for the CO to request for Singapore COC. When CO comes to know that you are in Singapore, he give you a special request letter since they are aware about singapore procedures.
> 
> Once applied for COC, it will takes 15 working days to get the same.
> 
> Procedure is pretty simple.
> Download and fill the forms and submit it along with the request letter + 1 passport size photo at police cantonment complex at outram park.
> (Take photo copies of the entry and exit stamp(if any) in your passport. Also take your passport + EP/PR/SP).
> Finger prints will be taken at their office.
> 
> PM me your email id. I'll send you the forms required.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Mohsin


That will be very helpful... I will soon move to this stage once I gt my CO! 

Will PM you my id too 

MD


----------



## Varun Anand

DesiTadka said:


> Did you receive any communication from a Case Officer? They don't just reject it unless they have a solid reason and that too should've been communicated with you before coming to a negative decision.


Hi, check ur registered email account,they send the letter on mail.u wont get anythjng by clicking link

All d best


----------



## Waqarali20005

RajXetri said:


> Finally..got golden email today after long long wait....thanks to each and everyone who helped/suggested during the process.
> Congrats to all who received their grant today and best of luck for everyone waiting for golden email!!!
> 
> raj


Good to know that! Congrats


----------



## Ishot557

Hi All,
Received VISA GRANT email today!!
I thank everyone on this forum whom have helped me directly/indirectly in many ways.
This forum is truly a great sea of useful information and a social site where we discuss our fears/happiness alike!!
Congrats to everyone who received their visa and best wishes who are still in process!!
I would continue to be part of this forum and hope to help people with their queries!!


----------



## anthoney

Ishot557 said:


> Hi All,
> Received VISA GRANT email today!!
> I thank everyone on this forum whom have helped me directly/indirectly in many ways.
> This forum is truly a great sea of useful information and a social site where we discuss our fears/happiness alike!!
> Congrats to everyone who received their visa and best wishes who are still in process!!
> I would continue to be part of this forum and hope to help people with their queries!!


Congrats mate  All the best for your future endeavours in Aus


----------



## 2013

Ishot557 said:


> Hi All,
> Received VISA GRANT email today!!
> I thank everyone on this forum whom have helped me directly/indirectly in many ways.
> This forum is truly a great sea of useful information and a social site where we discuss our fears/happiness alike!!
> Congrats to everyone who received their visa and best wishes who are still in process!!
> I would continue to be part of this forum and hope to help people with their queries!!


Congrats... !!! 

Its be great Friday so far... lot of grants... !!

And my CO is sleeping..


----------



## 2013

Varun Anand said:


> Hi, check ur registered email account,they send the letter on mail.u wont get anythjng by clicking link
> 
> All d best


What are the initials of your CO?
My CO is from same team...


----------



## Anj79

RajXetri said:


> Finally..got golden email today after long long wait....thanks to each and everyone who helped/suggested during the process.
> Congrats to all who received their grant today and best of luck for everyone waiting for golden email!!!
> 
> raj


CONGRATULATIONS RajXetri !! :clap2::clap2:

Good luck for your future endeavours !!


----------



## Anj79

Ishot557 said:


> Hi All,
> Received VISA GRANT email today!!
> I thank everyone on this forum whom have helped me directly/indirectly in many ways.
> This forum is truly a great sea of useful information and a social site where we discuss our fears/happiness alike!!
> Congrats to everyone who received their visa and best wishes who are still in process!!
> I would continue to be part of this forum and hope to help people with their queries!!



CONGRATULATIONS Ishot !! Good luck !!
:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Ishot557 said:


> Hi All,
> Received VISA GRANT email today!!
> I thank everyone on this forum whom have helped me directly/indirectly in many ways.
> This forum is truly a great sea of useful information and a social site where we discuss our fears/happiness alike!!
> Congrats to everyone who received their visa and best wishes who are still in process!!
> I would continue to be part of this forum and hope to help people with their queries!!


Amazing and many congratulations for your success with visa process. I am glad for you.










Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## Sai2Aus

Congratulations Ishot557...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

RajXetri said:


> Finally..got golden email today after long long wait....thanks to each and everyone who helped/suggested during the process.
> Congrats to all who received their grant today and best of luck for everyone waiting for golden email!!!
> 
> raj


hi buddy, finally you made your long held dream true. It is undoubtedly a great news to hear from you. Congrats and i wish you all the best for your future life in australia.










Regards,

sathiya


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Ishot557 said:


> Hi All,
> Received VISA GRANT email today!!
> I thank everyone on this forum whom have helped me directly/indirectly in many ways.
> This forum is truly a great sea of useful information and a social site where we discuss our fears/happiness alike!!
> Congrats to everyone who received their visa and best wishes who are still in process!!
> I would continue to be part of this forum and hope to help people with their queries!!


Congrats Ishot557 :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

Good Luck!!!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Anj79 said:


> Hey guys!
> The much awaited mail finally came today morning! We got the grant for 190!! :whoo::whoo:
> Thanks to all the inputs of the expat members here who made this entire process for us so much better ! And thanks to all the information here we did this without an agent !!:lalala:
> 
> Thanks a lot guys !! Wishing everyone here a speedy grant too !!


happy to hear it from you buddy. Congratulations and youb deserved it. I wish you best of luck for your transition to suatralia smoothly.










Wishes,

sathiya


----------



## vinayapte11

*Grantt!!!!!!*

Dear alll,
GRANTTTTTT..................Yesssssssssssssssss:lol:
I finally received my grant yesterday.
Got it yesterday morning but agent informed late evening.
Gone almost madd when I heard.........Was an awesome feeling...:cheer2:

Thanks a ton everyone for your kind support and encouragement!!!

I will never forget the last couple of months and the way expatforum members have heard me out and encouraged me which helped like anything....

A very special thanks to Oz dream - She was the one who almost forced me to call my case officer and here I am....

Thank you very much Sai2Aus.....you have always been saying I will get the grant and your words are finally true. Thank you so much buddy!!

Thank you JRE05, Snarayan and Shel...I have been troubling you by sending private message and you have been very kind to answer all my queries. 

Thanks Ratnesh for your kind words time and again.

How can I forget Panko. Thanks a ton buddy for soo much encouragement.

Expat2aus thanks you friend for your kind words and encouragement.

Sikandarbhai....thank you so much..you were t he one who gave me my case officers number...thanks a ton..

And how can I forget my friend Sathiyaseelan...you have been soo helpful buddy...

Sorry if I have left out anyones name....I owe everyone a lot....and I sincerely thank each and everyone....

The love and support which I have received from our group is beyond words...

THANK YOU SOO MUCH EVERYONE....

I sincerely pray to god that each and everyone in this group experiences which I experienced yesterday very very soon...

All the best....

Warm regards and lotss of lovee...

Vinay


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear alll,
> GRANTTTTTT..................Yesssssssssssssssss:lol:
> I finally received my grant yesterday.
> Got it yesterday morning but agent informed late evening.
> Gone almost madd when I heard.........Was an awesome feeling...:cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for your kind support and encouragement!!!
> 
> I will never forget the last couple of months and the way expatforum members have heard me out and encouraged me which helped like anything....
> 
> A very special thanks to Oz dream - She was the one who almost forced me to call my case officer and here I am....
> 
> Thank you very much Sai2Aus.....you have always been saying I will get the grant and your words are finally true. Thank you so much buddy!!
> 
> Thank you JRE05, Snarayan and Shel...I have been troubling you by sending private message and you have been very kind to answer all my queries.
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your kind words time and again.
> 
> How can I forget Panko. Thanks a ton buddy for soo much encouragement.
> 
> Expat2aus thanks you friend for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> Sikandarbhai....thank you so much..you were t he one who gave me my case officers number...thanks a ton..
> 
> And how can I forget my friend Sathiyaseelan...you have been soo helpful buddy...
> 
> Sorry if I have left out anyones name....I owe everyone a lot....and I sincerely thank each and everyone....
> 
> The love and support which I have received from our group is beyond words...
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH EVERYONE....
> 
> I sincerely pray to god that each and everyone in this group experiences which I experienced yesterday very very soon...
> 
> All the best....
> 
> Warm regards and lotss of lovee...
> 
> Vinay



:cheer2: :cheer2: *Well Well Well .so the day has come for you as well. *:cheer2: :cheer2:

Many Many congratulations for Grant and All the best for big move.

So nice of you to mention all names ...

Enjoy this moment all day


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thank you Ratnesh..*



ratnesh.nagori said:


> :cheer2: :cheer2: *Well Well Well .so the day has come for you as well. *:cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> Many Many congratulations for Grant and All the best for big move.
> 
> So nice of you to mention all names ...
> 
> Enjoy this moment all day


Thank you very much Ratnesh for the wishes.
Your VISA is also coming very very soon....   

Warm Regards,
Vinay


----------



## bobinv

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear alll,
> GRANTTTTTT..................Yesssssssssssssssss:lol:
> I finally received my grant yesterday.
> Got it yesterday morning but agent informed late evening.
> Gone almost madd when I heard.........Was an awesome feeling...:cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for your kind support and encouragement!!!
> 
> I will never forget the last couple of months and the way expatforum members have heard me out and encouraged me which helped like anything....
> 
> A very special thanks to Oz dream - She was the one who almost forced me to call my case officer and here I am....
> 
> Thank you very much Sai2Aus.....you have always been saying I will get the grant and your words are finally true. Thank you so much buddy!!
> 
> Thank you JRE05, Snarayan and Shel...I have been troubling you by sending private message and you have been very kind to answer all my queries.
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your kind words time and again.
> 
> How can I forget Panko. Thanks a ton buddy for soo much encouragement.
> 
> Expat2aus thanks you friend for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> Sikandarbhai....thank you so much..you were t he one who gave me my case officers number...thanks a ton..
> 
> And how can I forget my friend Sathiyaseelan...you have been soo helpful buddy...
> 
> Sorry if I have left out anyones name....I owe everyone a lot....and I sincerely thank each and everyone....
> 
> The love and support which I have received from our group is beyond words...
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH EVERYONE....
> 
> I sincerely pray to god that each and everyone in this group experiences which I experienced yesterday very very soon...
> 
> All the best....
> 
> Warm regards and lotss of lovee...
> 
> Vinay



Congrats mate.. the wait is finally over.. you must be on top of the world. All the best


----------



## Sai2Aus

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear alll,
> GRANTTTTTT..................Yesssssssssssssssss:lol:
> I finally received my grant yesterday.
> Got it yesterday morning but agent informed late evening.
> Gone almost madd when I heard.........Was an awesome feeling...:cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for your kind support and encouragement!!!
> 
> I will never forget the last couple of months and the way expatforum members have heard me out and encouraged me which helped like anything....
> 
> A very special thanks to Oz dream - She was the one who almost forced me to call my case officer and here I am....
> 
> Thank you very much Sai2Aus.....you have always been saying I will get the grant and your words are finally true. Thank you so much buddy!!
> 
> Thank you JRE05, Snarayan and Shel...I have been troubling you by sending private message and you have been very kind to answer all my queries.
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your kind words time and again.
> 
> How can I forget Panko. Thanks a ton buddy for soo much encouragement.
> 
> Expat2aus thanks you friend for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> Sikandarbhai....thank you so much..you were t he one who gave me my case officers number...thanks a ton..
> 
> And how can I forget my friend Sathiyaseelan...you have been soo helpful buddy...
> 
> Sorry if I have left out anyones name....I owe everyone a lot....and I sincerely thank each and everyone....
> 
> The love and support which I have received from our group is beyond words...
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH EVERYONE....
> 
> I sincerely pray to god that each and everyone in this group experiences which I experienced yesterday very very soon...
> 
> All the best....
> 
> Warm regards and lotss of lovee...
> 
> Vinay


Hi Vinay

Woowww .. So happy to hear that your granted the visa and now your a premanent Australian resident.. Many many congratulations buddy.. Wish you the best in Oz land too.. :couch2:opcorn::angel::hippie::whoo::amen: lane::car:ray2:eace:eace::first::elf:

It's very kind of you to mention all our names.. Overwhlemed 

Thanks for your wishes and hope I too get my grant and treat you in Oz.. 

All the best bro..


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Ishot557* 























.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Vinayapte11* 























.


----------



## Ishot557

sathiyaseelan said:


> Amazing and many congratulations for your success with visa process. I am glad for you.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


Thanks a lot Sathiya :'D


----------



## Ishot557

Vamshi4happy said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT Ishot557
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Ishot557

Anj79 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Ishot !! Good luck !!
> :cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Ishot557

SAMD_Oz said:


> Congrats Ishot557 :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Ishot557

Sai2Aus said:


> Congratulations Ishot557...


Thank you!!


----------



## Ishot557

anthoney said:


> Congrats mate  All the best for your future endeavours in Aus


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Ishot557

2013 said:


> Congrats... !!!
> 
> Its be great Friday so far... lot of grants... !!
> 
> And my CO is sleeping..


Thanks a lot!!
M praying for your Speedy Grantt as well!!
Cheers


----------



## sathiyaseelan

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear alll,
> GRANTTTTTT..................Yesssssssssssssssss:lol:
> I finally received my grant yesterday.
> Got it yesterday morning but agent informed late evening.
> Gone almost madd when I heard.........Was an awesome feeling...:cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for your kind support and encouragement!!!
> 
> I will never forget the last couple of months and the way expatforum members have heard me out and encouraged me which helped like anything....
> 
> A very special thanks to Oz dream - She was the one who almost forced me to call my case officer and here I am....
> 
> Thank you very much Sai2Aus.....you have always been saying I will get the grant and your words are finally true. Thank you so much buddy!!
> 
> Thank you JRE05, Snarayan and Shel...I have been troubling you by sending private message and you have been very kind to answer all my queries.
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your kind words time and again.
> 
> How can I forget Panko. Thanks a ton buddy for soo much encouragement.
> 
> Expat2aus thanks you friend for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> Sikandarbhai....thank you so much..you were t he one who gave me my case officers number...thanks a ton..
> 
> And how can I forget my friend Sathiyaseelan...you have been soo helpful buddy...
> 
> Sorry if I have left out anyones name....I owe everyone a lot....and I sincerely thank each and everyone....
> 
> The love and support which I have received from our group is beyond words...
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH EVERYONE....
> 
> I sincerely pray to god that each and everyone in this group experiences which I experienced yesterday very very soon...
> 
> All the best....
> 
> Warm regards and lotss of lovee...
> 
> Vinay


hi vinay, many congratulations and i am very jubilant to see your post in regards to your visa grant. It is true that patience pays everyone and to you too. I wish you all the best for your future life in Australia. 










Regards,
sathiya


----------



## s_onia21

*S_onia*

I had lodged my VISA app on 23rd Dec 2013 but still not received a CO....Hope I get the same soon.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear alll,
> GRANTTTTTT..................Yesssssssssssssssss:lol:
> I finally received my grant yesterday.
> Got it yesterday morning but agent informed late evening.
> Gone almost madd when I heard.........Was an awesome feeling...:cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for your kind support and encouragement!!!
> 
> I will never forget the last couple of months and the way expatforum members have heard me out and encouraged me which helped like anything....
> 
> A very special thanks to Oz dream - She was the one who almost forced me to call my case officer and here I am....
> 
> Thank you very much Sai2Aus.....you have always been saying I will get the grant and your words are finally true. Thank you so much buddy!!
> 
> Thank you JRE05, Snarayan and Shel...I have been troubling you by sending private message and you have been very kind to answer all my queries.
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your kind words time and again.
> 
> How can I forget Panko. Thanks a ton buddy for soo much encouragement.
> 
> Expat2aus thanks you friend for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> Sikandarbhai....thank you so much..you were t he one who gave me my case officers number...thanks a ton..
> 
> And how can I forget my friend Sathiyaseelan...you have been soo helpful buddy...
> 
> Sorry if I have left out anyones name....I owe everyone a lot....and I sincerely thank each and everyone....
> 
> The love and support which I have received from our group is beyond words...
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH EVERYONE....
> 
> I sincerely pray to god that each and everyone in this group experiences which I experienced yesterday very very soon...
> 
> All the best....
> 
> Warm regards and lotss of lovee...
> 
> Vinay


Thats a great news... Congrats Vinay :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck dude!


----------



## snarayan

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> Need an urgent help?????
> 
> Today i recieved a mail from my CO , She has asked for UK PCC. Mine is Brisbane Team 33.
> 
> How to get it and also i was a crew in a cruise ship, when i asked my agent in the bigning of my application they said it's not required.
> 
> It also says I have to revert them back in 28 days .
> 
> Mine is Brisbane Team 33.
> 
> amit


UK PCC is very simple, 

have a read through this site and it should give you all the information

http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

shout out if you have any doubts.


----------



## sigamani

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear alll,
> GRANTTTTTT..................Yesssssssssssssssss:lol:
> I finally received my grant yesterday.
> Got it yesterday morning but agent informed late evening.
> Gone almost madd when I heard.........Was an awesome feeling...:cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for your kind support and encouragement!!!
> 
> I will never forget the last couple of months and the way expatforum members have heard me out and encouraged me which helped like anything....
> 
> A very special thanks to Oz dream - She was the one who almost forced me to call my case officer and here I am....
> 
> Thank you very much Sai2Aus.....you have always been saying I will get the grant and your words are finally true. Thank you so much buddy!!
> 
> Thank you JRE05, Snarayan and Shel...I have been troubling you by sending private message and you have been very kind to answer all my queries.
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your kind words time and again.
> 
> How can I forget Panko. Thanks a ton buddy for soo much encouragement.
> 
> Expat2aus thanks you friend for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> Sikandarbhai....thank you so much..you were t he one who gave me my case officers number...thanks a ton..
> 
> And how can I forget my friend Sathiyaseelan...you have been soo helpful buddy...
> 
> Sorry if I have left out anyones name....I owe everyone a lot....and I sincerely thank each and everyone....
> 
> The love and support which I have received from our group is beyond words...
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH EVERYONE....
> 
> I sincerely pray to god that each and everyone in this group experiences which I experienced yesterday very very soon...
> 
> All the best....
> 
> Warm regards and lotss of lovee...
> 
> Vinay


Congrats!


----------



## sigamani

Ishot557 said:


> Hi All,
> Received VISA GRANT email today!!
> I thank everyone on this forum whom have helped me directly/indirectly in many ways.
> This forum is truly a great sea of useful information and a social site where we discuss our fears/happiness alike!!
> Congrats to everyone who received their visa and best wishes who are still in process!!
> I would continue to be part of this forum and hope to help people with their queries!!


Congrats!


----------



## Neville Smith

*Congratulations*



Ishot557 said:


> Hi All,
> Received VISA GRANT email today!!
> I thank everyone on this forum whom have helped me directly/indirectly in many ways.
> This forum is truly a great sea of useful information and a social site where we discuss our fears/happiness alike!!
> Congrats to everyone who received their visa and best wishes who are still in process!!
> I would continue to be part of this forum and hope to help people with their queries!!


.

Hi Ishot,

Congratulations on receiving your grant. All the best


----------



## hashtagPR

no sign of the CO or grant

Anyone with similar timelines for 190 in the same situation?


----------



## upendrasingh

hashtagPR said:


> no sign of the CO or grant
> 
> Anyone with similar timelines for 190 in the same situation?


If you have uploaded all the required docs then most probably you will get direct grant.......


----------



## hashtagPR

upendrasingh said:


> If you have uploaded all the required docs then most probably you will get direct grant.......




yep, all uploaded!
For a direct grant soon:fingerscrossed:!


----------



## ilayarajamtm

hi any one please let me know how long we can stay after we grant state regional sponsorship (sub class 489) in major cities and I applied onshore and I got regional visa two days ago thanks in advance


----------



## wmlee

hey guys, 

I am planning to lodge my onshore visa 189 application on the 5th of March (as soon as I have my documents ready). However, my current student visa expires on the 15th of March. Is it possible to get a bridging visa right away or as soon as my student visa expires?

Thanks in advance and much appreciated!


----------



## Black_Rose

Congratulation Anj79, anhalim and RajXetri and everyone who got the grant today. have nice journey to Oz


----------



## Panko

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear alll,
> GRANTTTTTT..................Yesssssssssssssssss:lol:
> I finally received my grant yesterday.
> Got it yesterday morning but agent informed late evening.
> Gone almost madd when I heard.........Was an awesome feeling...:cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for your kind support and encouragement!!!
> 
> I will never forget the last couple of months and the way expatforum members have heard me out and encouraged me which helped like anything....
> 
> A very special thanks to Oz dream - She was the one who almost forced me to call my case officer and here I am....
> 
> Thank you very much Sai2Aus.....you have always been saying I will get the grant and your words are finally true. Thank you so much buddy!!
> 
> Thank you JRE05, Snarayan and Shel...I have been troubling you by sending private message and you have been very kind to answer all my queries.
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your kind words time and again.
> 
> How can I forget Panko. Thanks a ton buddy for soo much encouragement.
> 
> Expat2aus thanks you friend for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> Sikandarbhai....thank you so much..you were t he one who gave me my case officers number...thanks a ton..
> 
> And how can I forget my friend Sathiyaseelan...you have been soo helpful buddy...
> 
> Sorry if I have left out anyones name....I owe everyone a lot....and I sincerely thank each and everyone....
> 
> The love and support which I have received from our group is beyond words...
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH EVERYONE....
> 
> I sincerely pray to god that each and everyone in this group experiences which I experienced yesterday very very soon...
> 
> All the best....
> 
> Warm regards and lotss of lovee...
> 
> Vinay


Attaboy!!!! You did it!!! Amazing.....I told you you would receive your grant this week! You waited a long for it and deserve to celebrate it. Great news Vinay!!!
Very very very happy for you!!! 

When is the flight????


----------



## Gaurav Vas

Congratulations Anj79, anhalim, RajXetri and Vinay !!! Get set to rock .. down under !! :hippie: ...and as hippies say "you're not supposed to look back, you are supposed to keep going !" :hippie:


----------



## 0z_dream

Im so happy to hear my frnd,, congrats:hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:


vinayapte11 said:


> Dear alll,
> GRANTTTTTT..................Yesssssssssssssssss:lol:
> I finally received my grant yesterday.
> Got it yesterday morning but agent informed late evening.
> Gone almost madd when I heard.........Was an awesome feeling...:cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for your kind support and encouragement!!!
> 
> I will never forget the last couple of months and the way expatforum members have heard me out and encouraged me which helped like anything....
> 
> A very special thanks to Oz dream - She was the one who almost forced me to call my case officer and here I am....
> 
> Thank you very much Sai2Aus.....you have always been saying I will get the grant and your words are finally true. Thank you so much buddy!!
> 
> Thank you JRE05, Snarayan and Shel...I have been troubling you by sending private message and you have been very kind to answer all my queries.
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your kind words time and again.
> 
> How can I forget Panko. Thanks a ton buddy for soo much encouragement.
> 
> Expat2aus thanks you friend for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> Sikandarbhai....thank you so much..you were t he one who gave me my case officers number...thanks a ton..
> 
> And how can I forget my friend Sathiyaseelan...you have been soo helpful buddy...
> 
> Sorry if I have left out anyones name....I owe everyone a lot....and I sincerely thank each and everyone....
> 
> The love and support which I have received from our group is beyond words...
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH EVERYONE....
> 
> I sincerely pray to god that each and everyone in this group experiences which I experienced yesterday very very soon...
> 
> All the best....
> 
> Warm regards and lotss of lovee...
> 
> Vinay


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats Ishot557, vinayapte11 :hippie::hippie:

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## svspavan

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear alll,
> GRANTTTTTT..................Yesssssssssssssssss:lol:
> I finally received my grant yesterday.
> Got it yesterday morning but agent informed late evening.
> Gone almost madd when I heard.........Was an awesome feeling...:cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for your kind support and encouragement!!!
> 
> I will never forget the last couple of months and the way expatforum members have heard me out and encouraged me which helped like anything....
> 
> A very special thanks to Oz dream - She was the one who almost forced me to call my case officer and here I am....
> 
> Thank you very much Sai2Aus.....you have always been saying I will get the grant and your words are finally true. Thank you so much buddy!!
> 
> Thank you JRE05, Snarayan and Shel...I have been troubling you by sending private message and you have been very kind to answer all my queries.
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your kind words time and again.
> 
> How can I forget Panko. Thanks a ton buddy for soo much encouragement.
> 
> Expat2aus thanks you friend for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> Sikandarbhai....thank you so much..you were t he one who gave me my case officers number...thanks a ton..
> 
> And how can I forget my friend Sathiyaseelan...you have been soo helpful buddy...
> 
> Sorry if I have left out anyones name....I owe everyone a lot....and I sincerely thank each and everyone....
> 
> The love and support which I have received from our group is beyond words...
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH EVERYONE....
> 
> I sincerely pray to god that each and everyone in this group experiences which I experienced yesterday very very soon...
> 
> All the best....
> 
> Warm regards and lotss of lovee...
> 
> Vinay


Congratulations Vinay...!


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi Guys,

I just wanted anyone to answer my stupid question.

How would I know that I have been allocated a CO? Can I see the same status in the visa application or will there be an email from immigration that I have been allocated a CO ?

The reason why I am asking is that I recently deleted few emails and I am wondering if I have deleted an email communication from immigration.

If there is a way to check it in the immigration portal pls let me know.

Regards,
Shan.


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> Congrats Ishot557, vinayapte11 :hippie::hippie:
> 
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
> _23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> _12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> _16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> *12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
> *21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> _04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


They have almost cleared the backlog for Nov and Oct.. !! Probably next week for dec applicants... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Anj79

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted anyone to answer my stupid question.
> 
> How would I know that I have been allocated a CO? Can I see the same status in the visa application or will there be an email from immigration that I have been allocated a CO ?
> 
> The reason why I am asking is that I recently deleted few emails and I am wondering if I have deleted an email communication from immigration.
> 
> If there is a way to check it in the immigration portal pls let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Shan.



There are a couple of ways in which you can know that a CO has been allotted to you:

1) The last updated date may change in your immi account
2) The CO may contact you requesting additional documents


----------



## Panko

Heartiest Congratulations to Anj79, anhalim and RajXetri for the grants!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Congratulations to Anj79, anhalim and RajXetri for the grants !!!


----------



## bal

I am new user.
Congratulation ...who got the visas and good luck for rest of all....


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

snarayan said:


> UK PCC is very simple,
> 
> have a read through this site and it should give you all the information
> 
> http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx
> 
> shout out if you have any doubts.


Thak you so much for your reply...

How long does it take? 

They sent me my PCC or they directly sent to DIBP.

I have only 26 days to go now....

Regards,

Amit


----------



## bal

Anj79 said:


> There are a couple of ways in which you can know that a CO has been allotted to you:
> 
> 1) The last updated date may change in your immi account
> 2) The CO may contact you requesting additional documents


Just call DIBP and confirm it.


----------



## bal

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just wanted anyone to answer my stupid question.
> 
> How would I know that I have been allocated a CO? Can I see the same status in the visa application or will there be an email from immigration that I have been allocated a CO ?
> 
> The reason why I am asking is that I recently deleted few emails and I am wondering if I have deleted an email communication from immigration.
> 
> If there is a way to check it in the immigration portal pls let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Shan.


Just call DIBP and confirm it.
Good luck...


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats ishot anj vinay for ur sucess


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats anhalim and rajxetri


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats rajxetri and anhalim


----------



## Laxmigayathri

Hi Friends,
My name is Laxmi. I am very new to this portal. This portal is very helpful to me. I have found my solutions for my questions, but still I have some doubts. It would be greatly appreciated if anybody can help me.
I Have been working in an Indian Software and engineering solutions company since Jan 2008. I worked in India up to 2011 July. Now I am working for the same company in Melbourne since Jul 2011 as a “Application Engineer”. So I have 3 years’ experience in India and 2.5 years’ experience in Australia.
As per the points test my score is 
For Age 30 Points (28 Years)
For educational qualification 15 (M.C.A)
Work experience in India 5 (3 years)
Work Experience in Australia 5 (2.5 years) 
IELTS 0 (I got only 6 in each band)
So, altogether I got 55 points. I need 5 more points to apply for PR.
If I will go for the state sponsor ship I will get 5 points, but I have noticed that for state sponsorship for “Software Engineers” we have to get 7 band in each in IELTS. It is very difficult for me to get 7 in each band. So I have decided to wait for another 6 months. Then my work experience in Australia will be 3 years and I will get 10 points for my Australians work experience. 
1.	My doubt is even we reached to get 60 points, is it mandatory to get 7 in each band in IELTs for “Software Engineers”. I am assuming only state sponsor ship persons only need to get 7 in each band. Could you please confirm?
2.	As my roles and responsibilities are quite similar to the “Software Engineer”, am I eligible to apply under Software Engineer. 
I will request the company to get the service certificate as a Software Engineer, but my doubt is during the verification process, if they will call to my head office, may be they will say I am a application engineer.
Will it be a problem for me? If so please suggest me what I need to do?? 
3.	I don’t have any pay slips for my 1st 3years India work. Are they mandatory to prove my India work experience ? Even I don’t have the tax turns, because my salary was very low when I was in India.
I have requested to the company, but they said it’s very difficult to get them. Any how have bank statements ( in which my salary credited) and service certificate can say my experience.

4.	In Australia my gross salary is $ 60,000 per year. To apply under the “Software Engineer” category what is the minimum salary ? Is my salary Okay ?

I have the below documents:

1.	Passport and 457 visa (for my age and work confirmation)
2.	M.C.A certificates (For educational qualification)
3.	2.5 years Australian work related pay slips, bank statements, Tax sub missions .
Don’t have India 3 years work experience pay slips.
4.	I will get the service/experience certificate and police clearance certificate by the end of February, as I am planning to go to India in feb 2nd week. 
Could you kindly confirm if I need other documents, also suggest what are the required documents.
May be I can arrange some documents in India, as I am going to India, if somebody confirm me.

Sorry for this big essay.. Thanks a lot for your help in advance.


----------



## snarayan

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Thak you so much for your reply...
> 
> How long does it take?
> 
> They sent me my PCC or they directly sent to DIBP.
> 
> I have only 26 days to go now....
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Amit


They will a send it to you. Apply for the premium service and use the international courier option. Should not take more than 3 weeks. Also let your co know that you have already applied for the UK PCC, just in case there are any delays.

Also remember to send them the documents via courier, if you are sending via courier, you need to call them and ask for the address where to send.

You will get an email as soon as they receive the documents, you can forward the same to your co once you receive this.

all the best.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Laxmigayathri said:


> Hi Friends,
> My name is Laxmi. I am very new to this portal. This portal is very helpful to me. I have found my solutions for my questions, but still I have some doubts. It would be greatly appreciated if anybody can help me.
> I Have been working in an Indian Software and engineering solutions company since Jan 2008. I worked in India up to 2011 July. Now I am working for the same company in Melbourne since Jul 2011 as a “Application Engineer”. So I have 3 years’ experience in India and 2.5 years’ experience in Australia.
> As per the points test my score is
> For Age 30 Points (28 Years)
> For educational qualification 15 (M.C.A)
> Work experience in India 5 (3 years)
> Work Experience in Australia 5 (2.5 years)
> IELTS 0 (I got only 6 in each band)
> So, altogether I got 55 points. I need 5 more points to apply for PR.
> If I will go for the state sponsor ship I will get 5 points, but I have noticed that for state sponsorship for “Software Engineers” we have to get 7 band in each in IELTS. It is very difficult for me to get 7 in each band. So I have decided to wait for another 6 months. Then my work experience in Australia will be 3 years and I will get 10 points for my Australians work experience.
> 1.	My doubt is even we reached to get 60 points, is it mandatory to get 7 in each band in IELTs for “Software Engineers”. I am assuming only state sponsor ship persons only need to get 7 in each band. Could you please confirm?
> 2.	As my roles and responsibilities are quite similar to the “Software Engineer”, am I eligible to apply under Software Engineer.
> I will request the company to get the service certificate as a Software Engineer, but my doubt is during the verification process, if they will call to my head office, may be they will say I am a application engineer.
> Will it be a problem for me? If so please suggest me what I need to do??
> 3.	I don’t have any pay slips for my 1st 3years India work. Are they mandatory to prove my India work experience ? Even I don’t have the tax turns, because my salary was very low when I was in India.
> I have requested to the company, but they said it’s very difficult to get them. Any how have bank statements ( in which my salary credited) and service certificate can say my experience.
> 
> 4.	In Australia my gross salary is $ 60,000 per year. To apply under the “Software Engineer” category what is the minimum salary ? Is my salary Okay ?
> 
> I have the below documents:
> 
> 1.	Passport and 457 visa (for my age and work confirmation)
> 2.	M.C.A certificates (For educational qualification)
> 3.	2.5 years Australian work related pay slips, bank statements, Tax sub missions .
> Don’t have India 3 years work experience pay slips.
> 4.	I will get the service/experience certificate and police clearance certificate by the end of February, as I am planning to go to India in feb 2nd week.
> Could you kindly confirm if I need other documents, also suggest what are the required documents.
> May be I can arrange some documents in India, as I am going to India, if somebody confirm me.
> 
> Sorry for this big essay.. Thanks a lot for your help in advance.


hi there, here are my answers.

1. it is not necessary to score 7 bands in each section of ielts but 6 bands in each section is a must for lodging EOI. With 60 points under software engineer code, you may need to wait for so long to get an invite to apply visa. As a result, i strongly recommend you to sit for ielts and score 7 in each section.

2. your designation doesn't matter but your roles and responsibilities do, so if you are able to submit documents with roles matching with software engineer, then no worries.

3. this is fine. However, i advice you to get salary certificates for this period and i am sure companies are able to issue you this and this may strengthen your case and may substitute salary slip and income tax statements to some extent.

4. Salary does nothing with your invite or visa process and hence no need to bother about it.

To know list of documents, you mjay check my post on thread called "eoi submitted club".


----------



## murali2706

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, here are my answers.
> 
> 1. it is not necessary to score 7 bands in each section of ielts but 6 bands in each section is a must for lodging EOI. With 60 points under software engineer code, you may need to wait for so long to get an invite to apply visa. As a result, i strongly recommend you to sit for ielts and score 7 in each section.
> 
> 2. your designation doesn't matter but your roles and responsibilities do, so if you are able to submit documents with roles matching with software engineer, then no worries.
> 
> 3. this is fine. However, i advice you to get salary certificates for this period and i am sure companies are able to issue you this and this may strengthen your case and may substitute salary slip and income tax statements to some extent.
> 
> 4. Salary does nothing with your invite or visa process and hence no need to bother about it.
> 
> To know list of documents, you mjay check my post on thread called "eoi submitted club".


Hi Laxmi

You need to get ur skills assesed by ACS.There is a new rule by which ACS Deducts 2 years from ur experience if ur education is related to ur job.so u will be left with 1 year exeprience in india and so cant claim points for it.My advice is to sit and clear ielts with 7 

REGARDS
Murali2706


----------



## jre05

Laxmigayathri said:


> Hi Friends,
> My name is Laxmi. I am very new to this portal. This portal is very helpful to me. I have found my solutions for my questions, but still I have some doubts. It would be greatly appreciated if anybody can help me.
> I Have been working in an Indian Software and engineering solutions company since Jan 2008. I worked in India up to 2011 July. Now I am working for the same company in Melbourne since Jul 2011 as a “Application Engineer”. So I have 3 years’ experience in India and 2.5 years’ experience in Australia.
> As per the points test my score is
> For Age 30 Points (28 Years)
> For educational qualification 15 (M.C.A)
> Work experience in India 5 (3 years)
> Work Experience in Australia 5 (2.5 years)
> IELTS 0 (I got only 6 in each band)
> So, altogether I got 55 points. I need 5 more points to apply for PR.
> If I will go for the state sponsor ship I will get 5 points, but I have noticed that for state sponsorship for “Software Engineers” we have to get 7 band in each in IELTS. It is very difficult for me to get 7 in each band. So I have decided to wait for another 6 months. Then my work experience in Australia will be 3 years and I will get 10 points for my Australians work experience.
> 1.	My doubt is even we reached to get 60 points, is it mandatory to get 7 in each band in IELTs for “Software Engineers”. I am assuming only state sponsor ship persons only need to get 7 in each band. Could you please confirm?
> 2.	As my roles and responsibilities are quite similar to the “Software Engineer”, am I eligible to apply under Software Engineer.
> I will request the company to get the service certificate as a Software Engineer, but my doubt is during the verification process, if they will call to my head office, may be they will say I am a application engineer.
> Will it be a problem for me? If so please suggest me what I need to do??
> 3.	I don’t have any pay slips for my 1st 3years India work. Are they mandatory to prove my India work experience ? Even I don’t have the tax turns, because my salary was very low when I was in India.
> I have requested to the company, but they said it’s very difficult to get them. Any how have bank statements ( in which my salary credited) and service certificate can say my experience.
> 
> 4.	In Australia my gross salary is $ 60,000 per year. To apply under the “Software Engineer” category what is the minimum salary ? Is my salary Okay ?
> 
> I have the below documents:
> 
> 1.	Passport and 457 visa (for my age and work confirmation)
> 2.	M.C.A certificates (For educational qualification)
> 3.	2.5 years Australian work related pay slips, bank statements, Tax sub missions .
> Don’t have India 3 years work experience pay slips.
> 4.	I will get the service/experience certificate and police clearance certificate by the end of February, as I am planning to go to India in feb 2nd week.
> Could you kindly confirm if I need other documents, also suggest what are the required documents.
> May be I can arrange some documents in India, as I am going to India, if somebody confirm me.
> 
> Sorry for this big essay.. Thanks a lot for your help in advance.


Hey, also, if you complete 6 more months in Australia, for 3 years, you get 10 points I think? Yes. That is an option. But, you can also parallely appear for IELTS.

List of documents:

1. translated copies of birth certificates
2. translated Marriage certificate
3. Passport identification page with all used pages
4. Employment appointment, increment,promotion and service letters
5. Employee Provident Fund account balance statements(might not be applicable to your country)
6. Tax deduction documents
7. Salary slips and bank statements indicating salary remittance
8. Spouse english ability proof
9. degree certificates and transcripts.
10. Form 80- filled for each dependant and main applicant.


----------



## jre05

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear alll,
> GRANTTTTTT..................Yesssssssssssssssss:lol:
> I finally received my grant yesterday.
> Got it yesterday morning but agent informed late evening.
> Gone almost madd when I heard.........Was an awesome feeling...:cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for your kind support and encouragement!!!
> 
> I will never forget the last couple of months and the way expatforum members have heard me out and encouraged me which helped like anything....
> 
> A very special thanks to Oz dream - She was the one who almost forced me to call my case officer and here I am....
> 
> Thank you very much Sai2Aus.....you have always been saying I will get the grant and your words are finally true. Thank you so much buddy!!
> 
> Thank you JRE05, Snarayan and Shel...I have been troubling you by sending private message and you have been very kind to answer all my queries.
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your kind words time and again.
> 
> How can I forget Panko. Thanks a ton buddy for soo much encouragement.
> 
> Expat2aus thanks you friend for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> Sikandarbhai....thank you so much..you were t he one who gave me my case officers number...thanks a ton..
> 
> And how can I forget my friend Sathiyaseelan...you have been soo helpful buddy...
> 
> Sorry if I have left out anyones name....I owe everyone a lot....and I sincerely thank each and everyone....
> 
> The love and support which I have received from our group is beyond words...
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH EVERYONE....
> 
> I sincerely pray to god that each and everyone in this group experiences which I experienced yesterday very very soon...
> 
> All the best....
> 
> Warm regards and lotss of lovee...
> 
> Vinay


Oh man, you made it. Australia gets one more Finance resource now  :lock1:

Well all the best


----------



## Alnaibii

Do not forget that you need to assess your occupation for EOI


----------



## bobinv

hashtagPR said:


> no sign of the CO or grant
> 
> Anyone with similar timelines for 190 in the same situation?


Have you tried calling DIBP coz it has been over 60 days and they would tell you if a CO has been allocated or not


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thanks bobinv*



bobinv said:


> Congrats mate.. the wait is finally over.. you must be on top of the world. All the best


Thank you very much bobinv...Wish you all the very best for your grant...

- Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thank you very much Sai*



Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Vinay
> 
> Woowww .. So happy to hear that your granted the visa and now your a premanent Australian resident.. Many many congratulations buddy.. Wish you the best in Oz land too.. :couch2:opcorn::angel::hippie::whoo::amen: lane::car:ray2:eace:eace::first::elf:
> 
> It's very kind of you to mention all our names.. Overwhlemed
> 
> Thanks for your wishes and hope I too get my grant and treat you in Oz..
> 
> All the best bro..


Brother....Thanks a ton...I really mean what I said.

Those words from you ' Vinay you are getting your grant this week' meant really a lot..blv me...

I am sure you will get your grant very soon...:fingerscrossed:
And we will definitely have a party IN AUSTRALIA 

All the very best and keep in touch. Looking forward to being a part of the celebration of your grant..which is coming veryyy soon. 

Warm Regards,
Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thanks Vamshi*



Vamshi4happy said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT * Vinayapte11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you soo much Vamshi...

So proud to get that Grant stamp from you.

This system of yours is really very unique...The minute I wrote my grant post I was looking forward to that stamp from you.

Thanks a lot for the support bro and All the very best for your grant.

I am sure youll get it soon....

Best Luck!!

- Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thank you so much Sathiya!!*



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi vinay, many congratulations and i am very jubilant to see your post in regards to your visa grant. It is true that patience pays everyone and to you too. I wish you all the best for your future life in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Thank you veryy veryy much Sathiya....
You have been always so supportive and helpful...

Thank you very much for everything and wish you too All the very best for a great life in Australia. 

Keep in touch..

Warm Regards,
Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thank you SAMD_Oz*



SAMD_Oz said:


> Thats a great news... Congrats Vinay :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck dude!


Hey SAMD_Oz...
Thank you so much bro. Thanks for the all the support.

Wish you too a veryy speedy grant...My bestt wishes to you.

Keep in touch.

Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thank you.*



sigamani said:


> Congrats!


Thank you very much Sigamani.

Wish you too All the very best for your Journey. 


Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## Blesse

Hi guys,

I have a problem and request for your suggestions.
I have provided the required documents to DIBP towards 96 months of work experience related to my nominated occupation - Management Consultant.

I have total 96 months (8 yrs)of work experience in recent 10 years towards my nominated occupation - management consultant. However, for the skills assessment, Vetassess has assessed the work experience which is in recent 5 years of the application.

As I have 96 months I have claimed a point score of 70 in my invitation. Now, I have received an mail from my case office stating that since only 5 yrs have been assessed a relevant point of 65 only can be given and He wants me to given an approval to reduce my points from 70 to 65.

My case officer has said in his mail "I note that this invitation score of 65 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied ".

I am confused whether to approve for point reduction taking the above lines as an hint for grant or to apply for re-assessment with vetassess for the rest 3yrs. My agent suggest to opt for the latter ,as they fear for the chances of refusal on the account of "false claim".

kindly advice


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thank you soo much bro!!*



Panko said:


> Attaboy!!!! You did it!!! Amazing.....I told you you would receive your grant this week! You waited a long for it and deserve to celebrate it. Great news Vinay!!!
> Very very very happy for you!!!
> 
> When is the flight????


PANKOOO MY FRIEND....A BIG HUG FOR YOU BRO....:kiss:

Thank you sooooo much...You were a source of greatt inspiration for me...

Everytime when I felt low you were the one who encouraged and helped me get in a positive frame of mind...Thank you for everything.

Well as far as the flight is concerned...Planning mid march....

How about you? I guess you plan in June???

Lets meet up.. ..Looking forward to a party in OZ.. 

Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thank you.*



Gaurav Vas said:


> Congratulations Anj79, anhalim, RajXetri and Vinay !!! Get set to rock .. down under !! :hippie: ...and as hippies say "you're not supposed to look back, you are supposed to keep going !" :hippie:


Thank you veryy much Gaurav...

Wish you too a very speedy grant and a great life in Australia. 

Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thank you Oz dream..*



0z_dream said:


> Im so happy to hear my frnd,, congrats:hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:


Thanks a ton dearrrr.....

You are next....your VISA is also coming veryy veryy soon...

We are going to have a grand party in Australia...

Party to you from me...as promised  

Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thank you.*



svspavan said:


> Congratulations Vinay...!


Thank you very much svspavan...

Wish you too All the very best for your Journey... 

Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## meetusingh1308

Blesse said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a problem and request for your suggestions.
> I have provided the required documents to DIBP towards 96 months of work experience related to my nominated occupation - Management Consultant.
> 
> I have total 96 months (8 yrs)of work experience in recent 10 years towards my nominated occupation - management consultant. However, for the skills assessment, Vetassess has assessed the work experience which is in recent 5 years of the application.
> 
> As I have 96 months I have claimed a point score of 70 in my invitation. Now, I have received an mail from my case office stating that since only 5 yrs have been assessed a relevant point of 65 only can be given and He wants me to given an approval to reduce my points from 70 to 65.
> 
> My case officer has said in his mail "I note that this invitation score of 65 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied ".
> 
> I am confused whether to approve for point reduction taking the above lines as an hint for grant or to apply for re-assessment with vetassess for the rest 3yrs. My agent suggest to opt for the latter ,as they fear for the chances of refusal on the account of "false claim".
> 
> kindly advice


I would suggest to approve d deduction.. I hav seen instances on dis forum where the visa granted if after deduction applicant had 60 or more points..


----------



## vinayapte11

*Extension*



amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Thak you so much for your reply...
> 
> How long does it take?
> 
> They sent me my PCC or they directly sent to DIBP.
> 
> I have only 26 days to go now....
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Amit


Amit...though you have 26 days to submit your PCC..remember that the fact that you have initiated the process to obtain the document is good enough for the CO.

Meaning if you are able to submit supporting documentation that you have applied for a PCC and it is awaited the CO will give you an extension.

Let us pray that you will anyways get it before 26 days.

Best luck!!


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thank you so much JRE...*



jre05 said:


> Oh man, you made it. Australia gets one more Finance resource now  :lock1:
> 
> Well all the best


Thank you so much JRE.....

You have been amongst those very encouraging people who have made my journey so smooth...

Thank you for the reply to the messages and I will keep on troubling you for more info. 

Wish you all the very best for your journey and I am sure we will have a grand party in Australia 

Cheers,:cheer2:
Vinay


----------



## Varun Anand

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear alll,
> GRANTTTTTT..................Yesssssssssssssssss:lol:
> I finally received my grant yesterday.
> Got it yesterday morning but agent informed late evening.
> Gone almost madd when I heard.........Was an awesome feeling...:cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for your kind support and encouragement!!!
> 
> I will never forget the last couple of months and the way expatforum members have heard me out and encouraged me which helped like anything....
> 
> A very special thanks to Oz dream - She was the one who almost forced me to call my case officer and here I am....
> 
> Thank you very much Sai2Aus.....you have always been saying I will get the grant and your words are finally true. Thank you so much buddy!!
> 
> Thank you JRE05, Snarayan and Shel...I have been troubling you by sending private message and you have been very kind to answer all my queries.
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your kind words time and again.
> 
> How can I forget Panko. Thanks a ton buddy for soo much encouragement.
> 
> Expat2aus thanks you friend for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> Sikandarbhai....thank you so much..you were t he one who gave me my case officers number...thanks a ton..
> 
> And how can I forget my friend Sathiyaseelan...you have been soo helpful buddy...
> 
> Sorry if I have left out anyones name....I owe everyone a lot....and I sincerely thank each and everyone....
> 
> The love and support which I have received from our group is beyond words...
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH EVERYONE....
> 
> I sincerely pray to god that each and everyone in this group experiences which I experienced yesterday very very soon...
> 
> All the best....
> 
> Warm regards and lotss of lovee...
> 
> Vinay




Many many heartiest congratulations to u Vinay.U r always help.

Enjoy ur day.........


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thank you Varun...*



Varun Anand said:


> Many many heartiest congratulations to u Vinay.U r always help.
> 
> Enjoy ur day.........


Hey Varun,
Thank you very much for your wishes....

Do let me know for any help on your process.

Wish you a speedy grant very soon...

All the best..

Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## Sai2Aus

vinayapte11 said:


> Brother....Thanks a ton...I really mean what I said.
> 
> Those words from you ' Vinay you are getting your grant this week' meant really a lot..blv me...
> 
> I am sure you will get your grant very soon...:fingerscrossed:
> And we will definitely have a party IN AUSTRALIA
> 
> All the very best and keep in touch. Looking forward to being a part of the celebration of your grant..which is coming veryyy soon.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Vinay


Your words give me a real warmth friend.. Thanks for the wonderful message.. 

Yes soon we all are gonna have a blast in Australia .. :cheer2::cheer2::music::lalala:


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Blesse said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a problem and request for your suggestions.
> I have provided the required documents to DIBP towards 96 months of work experience related to my nominated occupation - Management Consultant.
> 
> I have total 96 months (8 yrs)of work experience in recent 10 years towards my nominated occupation - management consultant. However, for the skills assessment, Vetassess has assessed the work experience which is in recent 5 years of the application.
> 
> As I have 96 months I have claimed a point score of 70 in my invitation. Now, I have received an mail from my case office stating that since only 5 yrs have been assessed a relevant point of 65 only can be given and He wants me to given an approval to reduce my points from 70 to 65.
> 
> My case officer has said in his mail "I note that this invitation score of 65 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied ".
> 
> I am confused whether to approve for point reduction taking the above lines as an hint for grant or to apply for re-assessment with vetassess for the rest 3yrs. My agent suggest to opt for the latter ,as they fear for the chances of refusal on the account of "false claim".
> 
> kindly advice


Go ahead with the reduction.
Just in case you feel a risk in this step, put up a mail to your CO stating that if required you are ready to get the balance years too assessed and claim all points, though I do not feel CO will allow you to make him wait so much. And mention that you feel that your file might get rejected if points are reduced.

Though looking at the language of his mail, it is clear he doesn't mind reducing your points and will give you the grant.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05

vinayapte11 said:


> Thank you so much JRE.....
> 
> You have been amongst those very encouraging people who have made my journey so smooth...
> 
> Thank you for the reply to the messages and I will keep on troubling you for more info.
> 
> Wish you all the very best for your journey and I am sure we will have a grand party in Australia
> 
> Cheers,:cheer2:
> Vinay


Thanks for the words, I am glad to know you too 

Surely, we will all have a GREAT life together in Australia :yo:


----------



## sikandarskhan

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear alll,
> GRANTTTTTT..................Yesssssssssssssssss:lol:
> I finally received my grant yesterday.
> Got it yesterday morning but agent informed late evening.
> Gone almost madd when I heard.........Was an awesome feeling...:cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for your kind support and encouragement!!!
> 
> I will never forget the last couple of months and the way expatforum members have heard me out and encouraged me which helped like anything....
> 
> A very special thanks to Oz dream - She was the one who almost forced me to call my case officer and here I am....
> 
> Thank you very much Sai2Aus.....you have always been saying I will get the grant and your words are finally true. Thank you so much buddy!!
> 
> Thank you JRE05, Snarayan and Shel...I have been troubling you by sending private message and you have been very kind to answer all my queries.
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your kind words time and again.
> 
> How can I forget Panko. Thanks a ton buddy for soo much encouragement.
> 
> Expat2aus thanks you friend for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> Sikandarbhai....thank you so much..you were t he one who gave me my case officers number...thanks a ton..
> 
> And how can I forget my friend Sathiyaseelan...you have been soo helpful buddy...
> 
> Sorry if I have left out anyones name....I owe everyone a lot....and I sincerely thank each and everyone....
> 
> The love and support which I have received from our group is beyond words...
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH EVERYONE....
> 
> I sincerely pray to god that each and everyone in this group experiences which I experienced yesterday very very soon...
> 
> All the best....
> 
> Warm regards and lotss of lovee...
> 
> Vinay


Congrat Vinay I am happy to hear that u got grant. Best of luck bro.. recently heard average time for 189 for pakistan is 1 year or so.... :-(


----------



## anthoney

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear alll,
> GRANTTTTTT..................Yesssssssssssssssss:lol:
> I finally received my grant yesterday.
> Got it yesterday morning but agent informed late evening.
> Gone almost madd when I heard.........Was an awesome feeling...:cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for your kind support and encouragement!!!
> 
> I will never forget the last couple of months and the way expatforum members have heard me out and encouraged me which helped like anything....
> 
> A very special thanks to Oz dream - She was the one who almost forced me to call my case officer and here I am....
> 
> Thank you very much Sai2Aus.....you have always been saying I will get the grant and your words are finally true. Thank you so much buddy!!
> 
> Thank you JRE05, Snarayan and Shel...I have been troubling you by sending private message and you have been very kind to answer all my queries.
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your kind words time and again.
> 
> How can I forget Panko. Thanks a ton buddy for soo much encouragement.
> 
> Expat2aus thanks you friend for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> Sikandarbhai....thank you so much..you were t he one who gave me my case officers number...thanks a ton..
> 
> And how can I forget my friend Sathiyaseelan...you have been soo helpful buddy...
> 
> Sorry if I have left out anyones name....I owe everyone a lot....and I sincerely thank each and everyone....
> 
> The love and support which I have received from our group is beyond words...
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH EVERYONE....
> 
> I sincerely pray to god that each and everyone in this group experiences which I experienced yesterday very very soon...
> 
> All the best....
> 
> Warm regards and lotss of lovee...
> 
> Vinay


Congrats mate  Have a bright future in Aus


----------



## Guest

Blesse said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a problem and request for your suggestions.
> I have provided the required documents to DIBP towards 96 months of work experience related to my nominated occupation - Management Consultant.
> 
> I have total 96 months (8 yrs)of work experience in recent 10 years towards my nominated occupation - management consultant. However, for the skills assessment, Vetassess has assessed the work experience which is in recent 5 years of the application.
> 
> As I have 96 months I have claimed a point score of 70 in my invitation. Now, I have received an mail from my case office stating that since only 5 yrs have been assessed a relevant point of 65 only can be given and He wants me to given an approval to reduce my points from 70 to 65.
> 
> My case officer has said in his mail "I note that this invitation score of 65 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied ".
> 
> I am confused whether to approve for point reduction taking the above lines as an hint for grant or to apply for re-assessment with vetassess for the rest 3yrs. My agent suggest to opt for the latter ,as they fear for the chances of refusal on the account of "false claim".
> 
> kindly advice


 You are one lucky guy. Grab this with both hands, following the letter of the law he should reject your visa without comment to you BUT using his and probably his managers wisdom they realise that rule was made for those with less than the minimum points overclaiming to get an invite. Where you had more than enough anyway. No false claim, was an error as you already qualified.

Do keep us posted what happens next.


----------



## Alnaibii

If they wanted to refuse you, they would not have sent you that letter. Go for the points reduction, as will not affect you at all.


----------



## rkn0723

Hi friends,

I need your help in the following...

''I have recently undergone medical tests and they were uploaded online yesterday. Immediately, the status under my husband's and son's shows as no health examinations are required..however, the link ''organise your health'' still appears for me...can someone please tell me if this is normal?

Thanks & Regards,
RS


----------



## snarayan

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear alll,
> GRANTTTTTT..................Yesssssssssssssssss:lol:
> I finally received my grant yesterday.
> Got it yesterday morning but agent informed late evening.
> Gone almost madd when I heard.........Was an awesome feeling...:cheer2:
> 
> Thanks a ton everyone for your kind support and encouragement!!!
> 
> I will never forget the last couple of months and the way expatforum members have heard me out and encouraged me which helped like anything....
> 
> A very special thanks to Oz dream - She was the one who almost forced me to call my case officer and here I am....
> 
> Thank you very much Sai2Aus.....you have always been saying I will get the grant and your words are finally true. Thank you so much buddy!!
> 
> Thank you JRE05, Snarayan and Shel...I have been troubling you by sending private message and you have been very kind to answer all my queries.
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your kind words time and again.
> 
> How can I forget Panko. Thanks a ton buddy for soo much encouragement.
> 
> Expat2aus thanks you friend for your kind words and encouragement.
> 
> Sikandarbhai....thank you so much..you were t he one who gave me my case officers number...thanks a ton..
> 
> And how can I forget my friend Sathiyaseelan...you have been soo helpful buddy...
> 
> Sorry if I have left out anyones name....I owe everyone a lot....and I sincerely thank each and everyone....
> 
> The love and support which I have received from our group is beyond words...
> 
> THANK YOU SOO MUCH EVERYONE....
> 
> I sincerely pray to god that each and everyone in this group experiences which I experienced yesterday very very soon...
> 
> All the best....
> 
> Warm regards and lotss of lovee...
> 
> Vinay


Congratulationsssss...by now you should have settled down and the news of your grant should have sunk well within your heart. 

This appears to be like a farewell speech . I hope you are around and keep in touch via this forum.


----------



## snarayan

Blesse said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a problem and request for your suggestions.
> I have provided the required documents to DIBP towards 96 months of work experience related to my nominated occupation - Management Consultant.
> 
> I have total 96 months (8 yrs)of work experience in recent 10 years towards my nominated occupation - management consultant. However, for the skills assessment, Vetassess has assessed the work experience which is in recent 5 years of the application.
> 
> As I have 96 months I have claimed a point score of 70 in my invitation. Now, I have received an mail from my case office stating that since only 5 yrs have been assessed a relevant point of 65 only can be given and He wants me to given an approval to reduce my points from 70 to 65.
> 
> My case officer has said in his mail "I note that this invitation score of 65 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied ".
> 
> I am confused whether to approve for point reduction taking the above lines as an hint for grant or to apply for re-assessment with vetassess for the rest 3yrs. My agent suggest to opt for the latter ,as they fear for the chances of refusal on the account of "false claim".
> 
> kindly advice


I have seen a couple of similar cases in this forum. This is a positive sign. 

Go for it and you should get your grant in a day or two. 

Just accept the COs proposal without asking any questions.


----------



## jinc

It is always better to take up the issue with co. You can frely share your fear.


----------



## jre05

rkn0723 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need your help in the following...
> 
> ''I have recently undergone medical tests and they were uploaded online yesterday. Immediately, the status under my husband's and son's shows as no health examinations are required..however, the link ''organise your health'' still appears for me...can someone please tell me if this is normal?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> RS


RS,

It is quite normal thing and many of our forum members had the same issue.

It could be anything from system glitch to CO didn't see your medicals.

It will all happen on its own, do not fret.


----------



## jre05

Blesse said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a problem and request for your suggestions.
> I have provided the required documents to DIBP towards 96 months of work experience related to my nominated occupation - Management Consultant.
> 
> I have total 96 months (8 yrs)of work experience in recent 10 years towards my nominated occupation - management consultant. However, for the skills assessment, Vetassess has assessed the work experience which is in recent 5 years of the application.
> 
> As I have 96 months I have claimed a point score of 70 in my invitation. Now, I have received an mail from my case office stating that since only 5 yrs have been assessed a relevant point of 65 only can be given and He wants me to given an approval to reduce my points from 70 to 65.
> 
> My case officer has said in his mail "I note that this invitation score of 65 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied ".
> 
> I am confused whether to approve for point reduction taking the above lines as an hint for grant or to apply for re-assessment with vetassess for the rest 3yrs. My agent suggest to opt for the latter ,as they fear for the chances of refusal on the account of "false claim".
> 
> kindly advice


Blesse,

Sorry, you actually do not do any homework here. The information what you have got is very wrong.

I have seen many people (Indian applicants as well another country guys) with your case and they all got quick grant within a couple of days after they gave an apology combined permission for reduction letter.

If one apologise for their fault after realizing it, no one would reject it, simple thing (At least in developed countries).

Your idea of going to Veta again for 3 more years is a wrong thing and you will most likely not get 3 more years evaluated too (I am confident about ACS which reduces at least 2-4 years for education related work). I feel that, you are going through a wrong decision or thoughts and you try to complicate things yourself when the officer from the department has made it quite easy.

Make it simple, apologize and give permission for them to reduce points. You should get grant soon as you are well ahead of minimum points of 60 still. I want to emphasize that, in your apology letter, it should reflect that you write it down to earth and polite way. Otherwise, I am afraid it might not be positive.

I would like you to research this thread only where a person name starting with "LP" had same scenario and he got grant. As well as one more guy (Indian) had this issue a month or two back and I advised him of the same and he also got grant. I advised both of these guys and they were very happy for my words after their grant.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-3115.html

I have seen only 4 live examples of your case, and in the same thread. But there could be many. Its quite logical that you still have 65 points. What is that you wanted to achieve with 5 more points when it is more likely you will not get? How is it going to fetch you anything? 

Another guy who I advised who got grant:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-4068.html

I gave you good directions, and I took time to find these posts out for you. Please read the following posts on the threads so as to see when they got grants etc and others in your case. I myself has guided 3 people and they all got grant. LP, one indian and other. 

I leave the final decision to you.


----------



## simmi_mahmud

vinayapte11 said:


> thank you soo much vamshi...
> 
> So proud to get that grant stamp from you.
> 
> This system of yours is really very unique...the minute i wrote my grant post i was looking forward to that stamp from you.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the support bro and all the very best for your grant.
> 
> I am sure youll get it soon....
> 
> Best luck!!
> 
> - vinay


congrats!!!


----------



## Blesse

Hi Guys,
Thanks a ton for all your care and concern. All your replies and suggestions has given me a good insight. I have decided to go by your advice.

Its so nice to meet such good friends in this forum who have genuine interest in helping each other.
My spl thanks to meetusingh, Nishant , Jre05,shel and Snarayan.. and all others too.I was under a deep confusion and reading your replies was like a lifeguard in storm.

I'll send mail to my CO and will sure keep you all updated..


----------



## Nishant Dundas

jre05 said:


> Blesse,
> 
> Sorry, you actually do not do any homework here. The information what you have got is very wrong.
> 
> I have seen many people (Indian applicants as well another country guys) with your case and they all got quick grant within a couple of days after they gave an apology combined permission for reduction letter.
> 
> If one apologise for their fault after realizing it, no one would reject it, simple thing (At least in developed countries).
> 
> Your idea of going to Veta again for 3 more years is a wrong thing and you will most likely not get 3 more years evaluated too (I am confident about ACS which reduces at least 2-4 years for education related work). I feel that, you are going through a wrong decision or thoughts and you try to complicate things yourself when the officer from the department has made it quite easy.
> 
> Make it simple, apologize and give permission for them to reduce points. You should get grant soon as you are well ahead of minimum points of 60 still. I want to emphasize that, in your apology letter, it should reflect that you write it down to earth and polite way. Otherwise, I am afraid it might not be positive.
> 
> I would like you to research this thread only where a person name starting with "LP" had same scenario and he got grant. As well as one more guy (Indian) had this issue a month or two back and I advised him of the same and he also got grant. I advised both of these guys and they were very happy for my words after their grant.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-3115.html
> 
> I have seen only 4 live examples of your case, and in the same thread. But there could be many. Its quite logical that you still have 65 points. What is that you wanted to achieve with 5 more points when it is more likely you will not get? How is it going to fetch you anything?
> 
> Another guy who I advised who got grant:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-4068.html
> 
> I gave you good directions, and I took time to find these posts out for you. Please read the following posts on the threads so as to see when they got grants etc and others in your case. I myself has guided 3 people and they all got grant. LP, one indian and other.
> 
> I leave the final decision to you.


Am amazed by the depth of your answer.
Awesome man!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rkn0723

jre05 said:


> RS,
> 
> It is quite normal thing and many of our forum members had the same issue.
> 
> It could be anything from system glitch to CO didn't see your medicals.
> 
> It will all happen on its own, do not fret.


Thank You Jre....Like you said, I will wait for CO to respond....With your experience, Could you please predict how log it takes for the grant in my case...?

Thanks,
RS


----------



## RRag

rkn0723 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need your help in the following...
> 
> ''I have recently undergone medical tests and they were uploaded online yesterday. Immediately, the status under my husband's and son's shows as no health examinations are required..however, the link ''organise your health'' still appears for me...can someone please tell me if this is normal?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> RS


Hi RKN,

please let me know how and where to check uploaded medical status. I have done medical on 23rd Jan.

Regards
RRAG


----------



## jre05

simmi_mahmud said:


> congrats!!!


I missed to see your grant, very congratulations 

All the best for your life in Australia


----------



## jre05

Nishant Dundas said:


> Am amazed by the depth of your answer.
> Awesome man!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thank you buddy for the kind words  I want to give my best in helping others if not by any materials things, at least by heart. I get happiness through that


----------



## jre05

rkn0723 said:


> Thank You Jre....Like you said, I will wait for CO to respond....With your experience, Could you please predict how log it takes for the grant in my case...?
> 
> Thanks,
> RS


Hello RS,

I am really unsure of this, because, certainly there is no predefined strategy on how soon one case can be processed or finalized as it depends on various factors such as the following:

1. The CO might be working in parallel with many cases assigned to him/her that might cause a delay to our application.

2. It could be that our Medicals can be further referred for some more medical tests (Very less likely chance unless though).

3. Our CO might be in leave for few days. (Less likely chance).

4. System glitch of showing incorrect status (As it happened with many people).

5. Direct grant without these change of status reflecting in your online account (Happened with many people).

6. CO might be finalizing each applicants in your application one by one (More likely chance).

So, one should not worry at all. If any actions are required to be done from our end, definitely CO would communicate to us through an email. Things are done from your part, now wait and watch. Relax.

That is what I do in my case always. I am never in a hurry or worry 

(I am yet to do my medicals very soon, however, I am well experienced on this with many of your cases in this thread and Medical thread here).

One day if you get a direct grant, keep us posted :yo: 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

RRag said:


> Hi RKN,
> 
> please let me know how and where to check uploaded medical status. I have done medical on 23rd Jan.
> 
> Regards
> RRAG


Your "Organize Medicals" link where you downloaded eReferral letter with HAP ID would disappear and also you get a message there like "No medical examination are required for this applicant".

Just explore your online account slowly.

You can also confirm that your Medicals are uploaded by doctors in this following link (If you are already unaware of this).

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

If you find your organize medical link still active, do not fret, it could be system glitch sometime (But generally it disappears ONLY when CO see your medical result and it is all fine as expected and S(he) changes the status to "Medical exam not required" from the backend.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> Thank you buddy for the kind words  I want to give my best in helping others if not by any materials things, at least by heart. I get happiness through that


Very Good. Keep it up man


----------



## askmohit

Hi, 

I am trying to fill the visa application form in the immiaccount. But when i tried to fill the residential address the drop down of states is not showing "Haryana" .

I mean what should i do now and what is the solution for this. how can i contact them for this.


----------



## askmohit

Is there no one from Haryana ever before who has ladged the visa application... :-(


----------



## Manan_20

Hi All,

I am expecting my VET results sometime next week. In mean time my agent has asked me to work on jobs available in Canberra for Financial Investment Advisor. But i am unsure of this move.

When i started the process NSW was open and that is where i had plan to go but now that NSW is closed for and there are no other states I am left with no choice but to opt for ACT sponsorship. However, I have concern about job market for financial investment and banking professionals. I see odd jobs but there are not much and i am not sure if i will find a suitable job soon in Canberra. 

I know NSW will open their sponsorship in July and I have a choice to make here now. I can apply to ACT SS and be done with it by whole visa process by Aug - Sept or wait for July and see if my occupation is open in NSW and select then.

I am hoping some people who have already shifted to Canberra/Sydney and working in Financial service or Banking sector can shed some light over the job markets there locally. Please help me with information so that i can make a decision on the matter. I am very much confused and unsure of my next move. 

Please help.


Manan


----------



## Maverick7185

*Additional Docs requested*

Hi friends,

I have been contacted by CO(CO JM, Team 8 Adelaide) for additional documents for me and my wife 

I need some clarification on the below documents asked for.

1. Birth Certificate - Our birth certificates are not in English so do we need to get them translated or submit 10th school certificate. What do we need to tell the co as co has asked for written intimation if country does not issue birth certificates.

2. Proof of functional English for Spouse .- I had front loaded her B.Tech degree certificate. Still I have been asked for more. What are my options?

Looking forward to your valuable contribution


----------



## Sai2Aus

Maverick7185 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have been contacted by CO(CO JM, Team 8 Adelaide) for additional documents for me and my wife
> 
> I need some clarification on the below documents asked for.
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate - Our birth certificates are not in English so do we need to get them translated or submit 10th school certificate. What do we need to tell the co as co has asked for written intimation if country does not issue birth certificates.
> 
> 2. Proof of functional English for Spouse .- I had front loaded her B.Tech degree certificate. Still I have been asked for more. What are my options?
> 
> Looking forward to your valuable contribution


1. Yes you can get it translated or submit 10th 12th marksheet,passport, for more proof.

2. You need to get a letter from the college/university stating that the entire course was done with English as the medium.


----------



## Sasha2013

Ok, guys, so the outcome is out. It's a refusal notification with no right to review (so basically can't go to MRT)

Learning - do not leave anything for the CO to come back and ask. Although I had a valid reason for the ACS date to be after date of invitation (original ACS letter had a small typo and corrected letter came back late with a new date), the CO never asked but directly refused.

Guys, don't do this mistake. Not only make sure you follow the right sequence of ACS/skill assessment and IELTS to be before EOI but also make sure the dates on the documentation are in the right sequence too.

Regarding me, I will update you on what happens next, if anything at all happens.


----------



## Panko

vinayapte11 said:


> PANKOOO MY FRIEND....A BIG HUG FOR YOU BRO....:kiss:
> 
> Thank you sooooo much...You were a source of greatt inspiration for me...
> 
> Everytime when I felt low you were the one who encouraged and helped me get in a positive frame of mind...Thank you for everything.
> 
> Well as far as the flight is concerned...Planning mid march....
> 
> How about you? I guess you plan in June???
> 
> Lets meet up.. ..Looking forward to a party in OZ..
> 
> Cheers,
> Vinay


Now I am planning for May now.  .
You for Sidney, buddy?


----------



## 190applicant

*should I check with CO or wait ?*

Hi All,

I had most of the documents uploaded. CO then came up with additional document request for 
1. medical 
2. proof of english for wife.

I have uploaded all required document and medicals are auto cleared once uploaded by clinic.

should I now check with CO or wait for any mail from CO ?

please suggest.


----------



## 0z_dream

CO has asked me to provide exp proof ( like tax return, bank statement , payslip) for my first 1.7 yrs(previous company(10 months) and current company (9 months) ), but during those period i was paid in cash  .


----------



## Nishant Dundas

190applicant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had most of the documents uploaded. CO then came up with additional document request for
> 1. medical
> 2. proof of english for wife.
> 
> I have uploaded all required document and medicals are auto cleared once uploaded by clinic.
> 
> should I now check with CO or wait for any mail from CO ?
> 
> please suggest.


Wait patiently.
You will mostly get the grant soon.
What this means is that the officer has gone through your case and is satisfied with all things other than these two.
Now that those are uploaded you may see the grant mail coming soon.
So now start preparing for your relocation now!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## 0z_dream

I am very sorry to hear it my friend


Sasha2013 said:


> Ok, guys, so the outcome is out. It's a refusal notification with no right to review (so basically can't go to MRT)
> 
> Learning - do not leave anything for the CO to come back and ask. Although I had a valid reason for the ACS date to be after date of invitation (original ACS letter had a small typo and corrected letter came back late with a new date), the CO never asked but directly refused.
> 
> Guys, don't do this mistake. Not only make sure you follow the right sequence of ACS/skill assessment and IELTS to be before EOI but also make sure the dates on the documentation are in the right sequence too.
> 
> Regarding me, I will update you on what happens next, if anything at all happens.


----------



## askmohit

Have you claimed the points for those 1.7 years? I believe you can submit the salary certificate that you were paid in cash


----------



## Nishant Dundas

0z_dream said:


> CO has asked me to provide exp proof ( like tax return, bank statement , payslip) for my first 1.7 yrs(previous company(10 months) and current company (9 months) ), but during those period i was paid in cash  .


Dont you have other documents, such as appointment letter, relieving letter, declaration by colleagues or boss!!
As these should be having a reference to you being paid in cash??

If not, then get a letter from the company that you were paid in cash with salary amount. That should do!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> CO has asked me to provide exp proof ( like tax return, bank statement , payslip) for my first 1.7 yrs(previous company(10 months) and current company (9 months) ), but during those period i was paid in cash  .


try to get salary certificate from those employers and submit them. CO will be satisfied, i am sure of. Moreover, ask companies to mention that your salary was paid in cash during those tenures which will leave no room for case officer for visa refusal.


----------



## RRag

jre05 said:


> Your "Organize Medicals" link where you downloaded eReferral letter with HAP ID would disappear and also you get a message there like "No medical examination are required for this applicant".
> 
> Just explore your online account slowly.
> 
> You can also confirm that your Medicals are uploaded by doctors in this following link (If you are already unaware of this).
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> If you find your organize medical link still active, do not fret, it could be system glitch sometime (But generally it disappears ONLY when CO see your medical result and it is all fine as expected and S(he) changes the status to "Medical exam not required" from the backend.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks JRE... how can I get HAP Number,

I am going with agent, I have created an account in https://online.immi.gov.au and imported my application, from there I am able to see my free receipt and application. Under me and my family members names I see “No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.” this means I have cleared medical ? and also my agent changed my daughter sir name while filling application form is there any treat going ahead?

Regards
RRG


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Sasha2013 said:


> Ok, guys, so the outcome is out. It's a refusal notification with no right to review (so basically can't go to MRT)
> 
> Learning - do not leave anything for the CO to come back and ask. Although I had a valid reason for the ACS date to be after date of invitation (original ACS letter had a small typo and corrected letter came back late with a new date), the CO never asked but directly refused.
> 
> Guys, don't do this mistake. Not only make sure you follow the right sequence of ACS/skill assessment and IELTS to be before EOI but also make sure the dates on the documentation are in the right sequence too.
> 
> Regarding me, I will update you on what happens next, if anything at all happens.


That's bad man.
Hope at least you can again try for next year!!??
What about your fees?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sasha2013

Nishant Dundas said:


> That's bad man.
> Hope at least you can again try for next year!!??
> What about your fees?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


There is no exclusion period mentioned so I can try again this year itself. The fees is gone.


----------



## Wasee

Sasha2013 said:


> Ok, guys, so the outcome is out. It's a refusal notification with no right to review (so basically can't go to MRT)
> 
> Learning - do not leave anything for the CO to come back and ask. Although I had a valid reason for the ACS date to be after date of invitation (original ACS letter had a small typo and corrected letter came back late with a new date), the CO never asked but directly refused.
> 
> Guys, don't do this mistake. Not only make sure you follow the right sequence of ACS/skill assessment and IELTS to be before EOI but also make sure the dates on the documentation are in the right sequence too.
> 
> Regarding me, I will update you on what happens next, if anything at all happens.


feeling sorry for you , you should upload both ACS letter , that might helpful for you.
and secondly i think you have applied through agent so iam surprise that what value did he/she add , what he doing all this time  
i hope he/she was not MARA agent...


----------



## 0z_dream

askmohit said:


> Have you claimed the points for those 1.7 years? I believe you can submit the salary certificate that you were paid in cash


yes i am claiming that period too, i have already submitted exp letter along with salary and duties, also i have submitted my contract letter too.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

0z_dream said:


> yes i am claiming that period too, i have already submitted exp letter along with salary and duties, also i have submitted my contract letter too.


Get a letter from them and submit

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## 0z_dream

sathiyaseelan said:


> try to get salary certificate from those employers and submit them. CO will be satisfied, i am sure of. Moreover, ask companies to mention that your salary was paid in cash during those tenures which will leave no room for case officer for visa refusal.


I have already submitted exp letter along with salary mentioned.
I have also submitted contract too which shows my salary too.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Sasha2013 said:


> There is no exclusion period mentioned so I can try again this year itself. The fees is gone.


Very sorry to hear that..

Cant you write to the CO mentioning the mistake which happened with ACS? Didnt your agent aware he should wait for the new letter and file the EOI? 

Speaking about this will not help.. 

This time when you apply cross check many times and submit.. All the best..


----------



## Sai2Aus

0z_dream said:


> I have already submitted exp letter along with salary mentioned.
> I have also submitted contract too which shows my salary too.


Did the letter say you were paid in cash? if not try to get a letter from the company stating the same..


----------



## 0z_dream

Nishant Dundas said:


> Get a letter from them and submit
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks, i can do that for my previous company, but not for current company, because i dint inform them regarding any such moves, so could cause issue for me


----------



## jre05

Sasha2013 said:


> Ok, guys, so the outcome is out. It's a refusal notification with no right to review (so basically can't go to MRT)
> 
> Learning - do not leave anything for the CO to come back and ask. Although I had a valid reason for the ACS date to be after date of invitation (original ACS letter had a small typo and corrected letter came back late with a new date), the CO never asked but directly refused.
> 
> Guys, don't do this mistake. Not only make sure you follow the right sequence of ACS/skill assessment and IELTS to be before EOI but also make sure the dates on the documentation are in the right sequence too.
> 
> Regarding me, I will update you on what happens next, if anything at all happens.


I am really sorry to hear that. But I liked one thing in you very much that I see lagging in most of our forum members. You are very courageous and bold, I cannot see a feeling of worry in your words but your boldness to the actions you want to take next. I appreciate it, I am like you too 

I am sure everything happens right for you. Do your next steps quickly  


My best wishes and prayers for your next attempt to be smooth and success


----------



## jre05

Sasha2013 said:


> There is no exclusion period mentioned so I can try again this year itself. The fees is gone.


It will surely work positive this time. You have valid reason for date mismatch, its not at all a fake. Better do not go via agent. You have everything in here 

Hey, I am really inspired and liked your positive win win attitude, you never write and cry. Really liked that. That is how one should be and even me too. I had a lot of roadblocks and I am successful eventually  Never cried 

Positiveness and patience and perseverance pays always 

You can ask me any help you want  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

RRag said:


> Thanks JRE... how can I get HAP Number,
> 
> I am going with agent, I have created an account in https://online.immi.gov.au and imported my application, from there I am able to see my free receipt and application. Under me and my family members names I see “No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.” this means I have cleared medical ? and also my agent changed my daughter sir name while filling application form is there any treat going ahead?
> 
> Regards
> RRG


Yes, if that is the status, your case looks good.


----------



## 0z_dream

Sai2Aus said:


> Did the letter say you were paid in cash? if not try to get a letter from the company stating the same..


I will get a letter from previous company stating that my salary was paid in cash, but could anyone help me teh format dibp wants so that i can ask previous company to do so


----------



## Sai2Aus

0z_dream said:


> I will get a letter from previous company stating that my salary was paid in cash, but could anyone help me teh format dibp wants so that i can ask previous company to do so


I think they dont demand the letter in a particular format. You can just write in your own words and get it typed from your old companies letter head. That should suffice.


----------



## Sasha2013

Wasee said:


> feeling sorry for you , you should upload both ACS letter , that might helpful for you.
> and secondly i think you have applied through agent so iam surprise that what value did he/she add , what he doing all this time
> i hope he/she was not MARA agent...



They are indeed MARA registered and are still claiming that the CO should have come back asking. And that there was no place for explanation. I know all this is bull**** and that she should have taken care but...

Anyway, I am still very positive and I will not give up....let us see. Need some time to think about next steps.


----------



## jre05

Sasha2013 said:


> They are indeed MARA registered and are still claiming that the CO should have come back asking. And that there was no place for explanation. I know all this is bull**** and that she should have taken care but...
> 
> Anyway, I am still very positive and I will not give up....let us see. Need some time to think about next steps.


Hats off to your positive thoughts and powerful will power. After all that is needed to achieve anything.

I feel that, all who cannot accept the failures equally are unfit for the success if that happened too. That is where true maturity is evaluated. I am like you and I am already through the process


----------



## Sasha2013

Sai2Aus said:


> Very sorry to hear that..
> 
> Cant you write to the CO mentioning the mistake which happened with ACS? Didnt your agent aware he should wait for the new letter and file the EOI?
> 
> Speaking about this will not help..
> 
> This time when you apply cross check many times and submit.. All the best..


That is also in the plan of action. 

The typo was realized only after EOI was submitted, that too by me. I wonder what the agents take the fees for.


----------



## sgn1982

Dear all, 

My experience letter last date of my working and my flight journey(overseas for employment) date are same(immigration stamp in passport). Will it be suspecious to CO?

In my application i have Filled my usual country, as the country i been working overseas now.

Then in another question , is the applicant has resided any country other than the usual country of residence,
For that i have mentioned my permanent address and my country. Dates i put start as birthdate and the end date as last day of my flight journey.

Seniors pls advise me,,

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

Sasha2013 said:


> That is also in the plan of action.
> 
> The typo was realized only after EOI was submitted, that too by me. I wonder what the agents take the fees for.


Yes write to the CO and submit the old ACS letter and point out the mistake in the letter. I think your CO will understand and grant you the PR.. 

Prayers are with you..


----------



## jre05

Sai2Aus said:


> Yes write to the CO and submit the old ACS letter and point out the mistake in the letter. I think your CO will understand and grant you the PR..
> 
> Prayers are with you..


No, once the case is finalize whether positive or negative, nothing can be done. Else, the CO would have given some chance for explaining. Although Shasha's case is so genuine.


----------



## Varun Anand

vinayapte11 said:


> Hey Varun,
> Thank you very much for your wishes....
> 
> Do let me know for any help on your process.
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant very soon...
> 
> All the best..
> 
> Cheers,
> Vinay


Thanks dear,do check my signature...
Got the grant very same day as yours...

Need your wishes fr future.,,,,..


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Sasha2013 said:


> They are indeed MARA registered and are still claiming that the CO should have come back asking. And that there was no place for explanation. I know all this is bull**** and that she should have taken care but...
> 
> Anyway, I am still very positive and I will not give up....let us see. Need some time to think about next steps.


I really like your positive attitude and it's very rare that we see who can take failures as challenge and get success with great glory. I wish you the very best for your future endeavours... Good luck my friend.


----------



## XINGSINGH

All the best sasha


----------



## Sasha2013

Thank you all! I will need all your prayers. 

It really surprises me how much support you get from this forum and how little support you get from the agent who you pay!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

U r rite buddy same is in my case. 

Agents want money only. They don't care about u.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Sasha2013 said:


> Thank you all! I will need all your prayers.
> 
> It really surprises me how much support you get from this forum and how little support you get from the agent who you pay!!


Bravo.....Good luck....Our prayers and wishes are with you, God Bless You !!


----------



## adudecool

Sasha, its unfortunate, sometimes things go wrong in an unexpected manner..thats life.. I am sure you will get thru once you reapply.

Guys,

I am bit worried now. In my EOI, I have put my experience based on ACS deduction( 4 years reduced ).. And in my visa application I have put all my 6+ years of experience as relevant.. I have strong evidence for all my 6 years exp.. 

I got invited with 60 points, no points claimed for employment.

Pls suggest if this difference between EOI and Visa application would create a prob.


----------



## bal

hello everyone
I am following this forum from last four weeks.
first of all Sasha i can understand your feeling because i have been through this.
Good luck for your future.
Seniors please give me advice.....
I lodged 190 application on 22 Nov but there was no any CO allocated to my application.
I rang to DIBP last week and they told me that CO already assigned to my application on 9 Jan.
but I am worried because still there is no any communication with CO.
Looking forward from you 
thanks


----------



## karnavidyut

XINGSINGH said:


> U r rite buddy same is in my case.
> 
> Agents want money only. They don't care about u.


I was on the verge of signing the dotted line on an onshore agents on-boarding form, when i came across this wonderful forum. I also realised that i had already done a lot of homework before finding an agent. So i decided to do it by myself. 
I can now use that saved 4000 AUD for my move and settlement there


----------



## karnavidyut

bal said:


> hello everyone
> I am following this forum from last four weeks.
> first of all Sasha i can understand your feeling because i have been through this.
> Good luck for your future.
> Seniors please give me advice.....
> I lodged 190 application on 22 Nov but there was no any CO allocated to my application.
> I rang to DIBP last week and they told me that CO already assigned to my application on 9 Jan.
> but I am worried because still there is no any communication with CO.
> Looking forward from you
> thanks


Hi Bal

It is quite common for the CO to not communicate with you right from the beginning. In some cases they may not even communicate with you and straight away make a decision if they have enough documentation/evidence for the case. 
Dont worry, hopefully you'll get your grant soon! All the best!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi Folks, does DIBP works on sat/sun ? In mood to call support and check if CO is allocated or not.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks, does DIBP works on sat/sun ? In mood to call support and check if CO is allocated or not.


No.
Mon-fri only

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## bobinv

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks, does DIBP works on sat/sun ? In mood to call support and check if CO is allocated or not.


Hi,

I don't think DIBP accepts calls on Saturdays / Sundays. I would suggest you to give them a call on Monday around 9:30 am Australian time. Maybe you should wait for a week coz they have just started processing people who lodged in dec 2 nod week. I lodged on 16 dec and no CO allocation yet .. 

Be patient pal..


----------



## saggy84

Hi,

me and my family completed our medical on 24th of jan. Though co asked to submit an addl form for my 2yr old son regarding early development chart of child. It also submitted on 30th jan. but ours report is showing " no health examination required" but son's is still showing " arrange health check". Kindly state whether it is ok.....

Invitation: 28 oct 2013| Visa Lodge: 15 nov 2013| PCC: 11th jan 2014| CO: 10 jan 2014 | med: 24th jan,14 . Grant: ?


----------



## bobinv

saggy84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> me and my family completed our medical on 24th of jan. Though co asked to submit an addl form for my 2yr old son regarding early development chart of child. It also submitted on 30th jan. but ours report is showing " no health examination required" but son's is still showing " arrange health check". Kindly state whether it is ok.....
> 
> Invitation: 28 oct 2013| Visa Lodge: 15 nov 2013| PCC: 11th jan 2014| CO: 10 jan 2014 | med: 24th jan,14 . Grant: ?



It might take some time to reflect in the system. You should wait for 2-3 days more.


----------



## adudecool

adudecool said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am bit worried now. In my EOI, I have put my experience based on ACS deduction( 4 years reduced ).. And in my visa application I have put all my 6+ years of experience as relevant.. I have strong evidence for all my 6 years exp..
> 
> I got invited with 60 points, no points claimed for employment.
> 
> Pls suggest if this difference between EOI and Visa application would create a prob.


Anyone with new ACS, who recently got grant, pls suggest if this is ok


----------



## jinc

kaurivneet said:


> I had got an invite on 13 jan.. Add me in the list too... Timelines are in my signature


Hi, I also got invitation on the same day. My timelines are in the signature.


----------



## Sai2Aus

jre05 said:


> No, once the case is finalize whether positive or negative, nothing can be done. Else, the CO would have given some chance for explaining. Although Shasha's case is so genuine.


Jre, I can understand that. But just we can give a try.. why to sit quiet after paying so much money??if Incase the CO feels Sashas explanation is genuine might reevaluate the case.. anyways the case is finalised.. no harm in mailing the CO..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

adudecool said:


> Anyone with new ACS, who recently got grant, pls suggest if this is ok


Is it possible to submit the form 1023 for incorrect answers in visa application?

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Arunvas

bravo189 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need a help frm you,.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI after getting my ACS and IELTS.
> 
> When I applied my EOI, thinking that I have got positive assessment letter from ACS. After few days, I observed clearly that the ACS has considered only 4 years and 11 months of my experience for skilled assessment.
> 
> Luckily, I was in the same job and same skill, so within a week I applied review from ACS, to consider my recent experience.Then I got a updated letter with aditional experiances.
> 
> I have updated my EOI with updated ACS reference number.
> 
> I got the invite now. My worry is if the ACS assessment date later than the EOI submission date will that be a problem?
> 
> Do I need to submit all the acs results or the latest one is fine?
> 
> Thanks


There is one user here named Shasha, whose visa was refused because of the reason that his latest ACS letter had date after the EOI submission date. So I recommend you to leave this EOI invitation to expire and then to submit a fresh EOI and continue. Be always on the safer side!


----------



## RRag

Sai2Aus said:


> Is it possible to submit the form 1023 for incorrect answers in visa application?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi Sai,

on visa application my agent changed my daughter's family name. it reflected same in free receipt as well, do I need to submit 1023 form??. my agent says that it is not a issue at all and can be managed, but I am bit worried 

Regards
RRAG


----------



## Guest

Sai2Aus said:


> Jre, I can understand that. But just we can give a try.. why to sit quiet after paying so much money??if Incase the CO feels Sashas explanation is genuine might reevaluate the case.. anyways the case is finalised.. no harm in mailing the CO..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


 Well if it will make people feel better to mail do so but there are a few issues. 

1, the law is the law and emailing, telephoning and questioning wont change the law regardless of what money you have paid. It is the applicants job to ensure they meet the requirements if they do not want to waste their money. 

2, Case Officer does their job. Once they complete their job by finalising the visa application they are no longer your case officer. Any correspondence they get is likely to be ignored.


----------



## vinayapte11

*All the best sikandar*



sikandarskhan said:


> Congrat Vinay I am happy to hear that u got grant. Best of luck bro.. recently heard average time for 189 for pakistan is 1 year or so.... :-(


The normal time as per DIBP website is 1 year for all my friend.
But I have come across cases of Pakistan also wherein people have got grants in normal 2-3 months time.
So dont worry you will get your grant very soon.
All the very best and see you in Australia.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thanks Anthoney*



anthoney said:


> Congrats mate  Have a bright future in Aus


Thank you so much Anthoney. Wish you a very beautiful life in Australia.
When are you moving? Which city? 
I am planning 2-3 week of March to Sydney. Was initally planning for Melbourne but finding more acquaintances in Sydney. 

Keep in touch bro.

Best wishes,
Vinay


----------



## tshanmuganathan

*DIBP Number*



bal said:


> hello everyone
> I am following this forum from last four weeks.
> first of all Sasha i can understand your feeling because i have been through this.
> Good luck for your future.
> Seniors please give me advice.....
> I lodged 190 application on 22 Nov but there was no any CO allocated to my application.
> I rang to DIBP last week and they told me that CO already assigned to my application on 9 Jan.
> but I am worried because still there is no any communication with CO.
> Looking forward from you
> thanks



Hi Bal, May I know the contact number of DIBP. Thank you in advance.

- Shan.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thanks Snarayan*



snarayan said:


> Congratulationsssss...by now you should have settled down and the news of your grant should have sunk well within your heart.
> 
> This appears to be like a farewell speech . I hope you are around and keep in touch via this forum.


Snarayan,
Thank you very much for your wishes bro. What you have written is very true.
Now settling now a bit. Still cant believe that I have actually got the grant.

Feels really nice. I pray to god to grant this feeling and the VISA to everyone in our forum.

And I am going no where. I am very much there in the forum. 

All the best for your journey.

When are you moving?

I am planning mid march @Sydney.... 

- Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*hi*



rkn0723 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need your help in the following...
> 
> ''I have recently undergone medical tests and they were uploaded online yesterday. Immediately, the status under my husband's and son's shows as no health examinations are required..however, the link ''organise your health'' still appears for me...can someone please tell me if this is normal?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> RS


Dont worry...It may take some time at times. Frankly their website is very strange.
Nothing changed in my account till the date of my grant.
My account was almost like dead. Only changed on the day of grant.

So either it will changes in 2-3 days or even if it doesnt change be rest assured it would have got uploaded. At the most get it confirmed from the clinic where you did your medicals.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



Panko said:


> Now I am planning for May now.  .
> You for Sidney, buddy?


Hey thats cool...

I am planning for March. Was planning earlier for Melbourne but now I am finding more acquaintances in Sydney. So planning to go there.

What about you? Which city are you going??


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



190applicant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had most of the documents uploaded. CO then came up with additional document request for
> 1. medical
> 2. proof of english for wife.
> 
> I have uploaded all required document and medicals are auto cleared once uploaded by clinic.
> 
> should I now check with CO or wait for any mail from CO ?
> 
> please suggest.


Once you submit the required documents it may take 2-3 weeks for the CO to revert one your application...I would advise you wait for 2 weeks and then try getting in touch with him in case there is no notification till then.


----------



## Sasha2013

_shel said:


> Well if it will make people feel better to mail do so but there are a few issues.
> 
> 1, the law is the law and emailing, telephoning and questioning wont change the law regardless of what money you have paid. It is the applicants job to ensure they meet the requirements if they do not want to waste their money.
> 
> 2, Case Officer does their job. Once they complete their job by finalising the visa application they are no longer your case officer. Any correspondence they get is likely to be ignored.


Hi _shel, I hope you understand that the applicant met the requirements. All this issue came up because ACS made a typing mistake and by the time we saw the typo, we had already submitted the application for EOI. If ACS comes back with the corrected letter with a new date, that incidentally falls after EOI invitation date, I don't think it is something that makes the applicant not meet the requirement.

I would assume that the MARA registered agents should know the nitty gritty and point out that the dates should be in a certain order and should have uploaded both the ACS letters. Anyway, bygones are bygones.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



0z_dream said:


> CO has asked me to provide exp proof ( like tax return, bank statement , payslip) for my first 1.7 yrs(previous company(10 months) and current company (9 months) ), but during those period i was paid in cash  .


Have you been depositing that cash in the bank? Was there any sort of slip which you received during that time alongwith the cash salary?
If you approach those people and ask for a written proof??? They may even give you salary sips na? Try with the HR of that company..or rather companies..


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



0z_dream said:


> Thanks, i can do that for my previous company, but not for current company, because i dint inform them regarding any such moves, so could cause issue for me


Oz dream you need not tell the company that you are moving to Australia. Tell them you want to buy a house in India and they need the proof of salary for the all the period you have worked in this company..
No need to tell truth...
Wat say??


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



Varun Anand said:


> Thanks dear,do check my signature...
> Got the grant very same day as yours...
> 
> Need your wishes fr future.,,,,..


Ohh...That is great news Varun. So sorry to have not noticed that. Actually was a bit inactive for the last 2-3 days. Till I came back to my senses...
Hearty congratulations and wish you a greatt future in Australia...

So when are you moving? Which city???


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

So, its been 6 weeks since lodging visa ... and the wait continues ..


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks, does DIBP works on sat/sun ? In mood to call support and check if CO is allocated or not.


Hi Ratnesh,
Some COs do work in Saturdays.
I had for the VAC2 payment request on a saturday from my CO.
However, I am not sure if all office works.
So better wait till monday and call at 6.30am.
By time difference it is 11am..which is ideal time.
I called 2 times same time.

Rgds.


----------



## krishnaAus

Hi,
I have a question on EOI. I have worngly submitted EOI in Nov 13 with 70 points instead of 60 points. This happened because I gave my actual exp in EOI instead of ACS mentioned experience.As my EOI claims 70 points, I got the invitation the very next week. But I realized that I claimed 70 points wrongly,Hence, I have waited for my invitation expiry.

Now I am going to submit EOI with corrections regarding my experience based on ACS exp dates. My questions in this context are :

I am willing to opt for both 189 and 190 visas in this EOI (2nd one as 1st was wrongly submitted)
Question: If I get 190 visa invitation first before 189 visa ( After EOI submission I will look for SS and in case my opted state approves my request, I will get 190 visa invitation right away isn't it) my EOI will be in suspended state and if at that time I have decided to go for 189 rather than 190.....then the option is to wait for the 190 visa invitation expiry and wait for 189 visa invitation. Question is will 189 visa invitation be sent in this case as already two invitations were not considered by the candidate ...first invitation for wrong claims in the EOI
and second invitation for 190 visa which candidate is not interested in .


----------



## Guest

Sasha2013 said:


> Hi _shel, I hope you understand that the applicant met the requirements. All this issue came up because ACS made a typing mistake and by the time we saw the typo, we had already submitted the application for EOI. If ACS comes back with the corrected letter with a new date, that incidentally falls after EOI invitation date, I don't think it is something that makes the applicant not meet the requirement.
> 
> I would assume that the MARA registered agents should know the nitty gritty and point out that the dates should be in a certain order and should have uploaded both the ACS letters. Anyway, bygones are bygones.


 Of course I realise that but the law states specific documents must be provided and valud at the time of application. CO is not allowed to then accept a document late that should have been provided at the time of application. 
It is little things like that that generally trip people up even though they actually qualify but there is nothing that can be done about it now.


----------



## vinayapte11

*All the best..*



ratnesh.nagori said:


> So, its been 6 weeks since lodging visa ... and the wait continues ..


Dont worry bro...things will move next week, and who knows you may get a direct grant....it has happened for many people.

Never know - you may feature in that list of direct grants by the end of next week.

All the best!!


----------



## RRag

_shel said:


> Of course I realise that but the law states specific documents must be provided and valud at the time of application. CO is not allowed to then accept a document late that should have been provided at the time of application.
> It is little things like that that generally trip people up even though they actually qualify but there is nothing that can be done about it now.


Hi Shel,

on visa application my agent changed my daughter's family name. it reflected same in free receipt as well, do I need to submit 1023 form??. my agent says that it is not a issue at all and can be managed, but I am bit worried 

Regards
RRAG


----------



## Sasha2013

_shel said:


> Of course I realise that but the law states specific documents must be provided and valud at the time of application. CO is not allowed to then accept a document late that should have been provided at the time of application.
> It is little things like that that generally trip people up even though they actually qualify but there is nothing that can be done about it now.


Which document should have been uploaded?


----------



## Guest

Sasha2013 said:


> Which document should have been uploaded?





RRag said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> on visa application my agent changed my daughter's family name. it reflected same in free receipt as well, do I need to submit 1023 form??. my agent says that it is not a issue at all and can be managed, but I am bit worried
> 
> Regards
> RRAG


 Changed her name? If her name he put down is not her name and/or does not match her passport you need to upload the form for incorrect answers. If it is her correct name nothing needs to be done.


----------



## RRag

RRag said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> on visa application my agent changed my daughter's family name. it reflected same in free receipt as well, do I need to submit 1023 form??. my agent says that it is not a issue at all and can be managed, but I am bit worried
> 
> Regards
> RRAG


He changed Family name, given name is same as in passport. I think he must have done copy past while filling visa application, by mistake he pasted some one else family name to my daughter. To change family name do I need to submit form 1023 ?

Regards
RRAG


----------



## RRag

_shel said:


> Changed her name? If her name he put down is not her name and/or does not match her passport you need to upload the form for incorrect answers. If it is her correct name nothing needs to be done.


He changed Family name, given name is same as in passport. I think he must have done copy past while filling visa application, by mistake he pasted some one else family name to my daughter. To change family name do I need to submit form 1023 ?

Regards
RRAG


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> So, its been 6 weeks since lodging visa ... and the wait continues ..


6 weeks is slightly early to hear something.

I had to wait for exactly 13 weeks for an initial contact and it was directly a grant.

One thing I would like to say to people who are expecting co allocation very shortly..."no news is good news"


----------



## snarayan

RRag said:


> Hi Shel,
> 
> on visa application my agent changed my daughter's family name. it reflected same in free receipt as well, do I need to submit 1023 form??. my agent says that it is not a issue at all and can be managed, but I am bit worried
> 
> Regards
> RRAG



I can't believe how could agents be so money minded and careless. You have to submit form 1023...or you are in serious trouble. Better get your agent changed.

No excuse for such serious blunders when you pay thousands of bucks to these ignorant agents.


----------



## it_engg

*ACS Result :additional months query*

Hi Guys

Couple of days back I got my acs result .
I started my career in Dec 20116 with nor breaks more then 15 days.
My total exp when I applied for acs as on 10 nov 2013. was 6 years 10 months.
so after dedcution it is 4 years 10 months.
Now total experience is 7 years 1 months.

My queries
1) How can i claim for another 3 months ie total 5 years 1 month to get 10 points for the overseas experience?
2) In EOI form should i start writing down my experience
from Dec 2006 ( which is the actual start) or as in acs letter which says 'after dec 2008)

3)) what proofs are required to additional 3 months experience?
4) Is there any note to be mentioned that i am claiming additional 3-4 months experience?

5) is there any need for updated acs letter or submitting proofs would work?
6) as acs letter states you experiene stated you experience after dec 2008is considered suitable.does that mean experience is counted from Jan 2009?

awaiting your prompt responses


Thanks


----------



## anthoney

vinayapte11 said:


> Thank you so much Anthoney. Wish you a very beautiful life in Australia.
> When are you moving? Which city?
> I am planning 2-3 week of March to Sydney. Was initally planning for Melbourne but finding more acquaintances in Sydney.
> 
> Keep in touch bro.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Vinay


Thanks a lot buddy  I am planning to move to Melbourne in June. Sure mate... Will be happy to meet you guys sometime


----------



## Guest

it_engg said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Couple of days back I got my acs result .
> I started my career in Dec 20116 with nor breaks more then 15 days.
> My total exp when I applied for acs as on 10 nov 2013. was 6 years 10 months.
> so after dedcution it is 4 years 10 months.
> Now total experience is 7 years 1 months.
> 
> My queries
> 1) How can i claim for another 3 months ie total 5 years 1 month to get 10 points for the overseas experience?
> 2) In EOI form should i start writing down my experience
> from Dec 2006 ( which is the actual start) or as in acs letter which says 'after dec 2008)
> 
> 3)) what proofs are required to additional 3 months experience?
> 4) Is there any note to be mentioned that i am claiming additional 3-4 months experience?
> 
> 5) is there any need for updated acs letter or submitting proofs would work?
> 6) as acs letter states you experiene stated you experience after dec 2008is considered suitable.does that mean experience is counted from Jan 2009?
> 
> awaiting your prompt responses
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yes, all you will need is maybe the pay slips showing the same employer or an updated reference letter from the employer. The pay slips should cover it though as it is recent and a short period.


----------



## bravo189

Hi Sasha,

Sorry for what ever happened.

I think I have similar case, but need your advise,

I submitted my EOI on 15 Aug 2013 ( with IETLS & Skill assessment )

After that I have applied for the ACS review to include my additional experience. I got the successful letter by 29 Aug 2013 and then I updated my EOI with new ACS reference number.

I got my EOI invitation on Jan 27th 2014. I called immi and asked about the skill assessment change, they said you can update your EOI anytime before invitation. Once Invitation was received we shouldn't change anything and what ever you have declared you should prove that.

So I feel no issues with my case. Please advise? 

I am in the process of applying 189 visa now.



Sasha2013 said:


> Ok, guys, so the outcome is out. It's a refusal notification with no right to review (so basically can't go to MRT)
> 
> Learning - do not leave anything for the CO to come back and ask. Although I had a valid reason for the ACS date to be after date of invitation (original ACS letter had a small typo and corrected letter came back late with a new date), the CO never asked but directly refused.
> 
> Guys, don't do this mistake. Not only make sure you follow the right sequence of ACS/skill assessment and IELTS to be before EOI but also make sure the dates on the documentation are in the right sequence too.
> 
> Regarding me, I will update you on what happens next, if anything at all happens.


----------



## bal

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Bal, May I know the contact number of DIBP. Thank you in advance.
> 
> - Shan.


1300 364 613...good luck


----------



## 0z_dream

vinayapte11 said:


> Oz dream you need not tell the company that you are moving to Australia. Tell them you want to buy a house in India and they need the proof of salary for the all the period you have worked in this company..
> No need to tell truth...
> Wat say??


Hmm thanks , im trying to do so


----------



## Sasha2013

bravo189 said:


> Hi Sasha,
> 
> Sorry for what ever happened.
> 
> I think I have similar case, but need your advise,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 15 Aug 2013 ( with IETLS & Skill assessment )
> 
> After that I have applied for the ACS review to include my additional experience. I got the successful letter by 29 Aug 2013 and then I updated my EOI with new ACS reference number.
> 
> I got my EOI invitation on Jan 27th 2014. I called immi and asked about the skill assessment change, they said you can update your EOI anytime before invitation. Once Invitation was received we shouldn't change anything and what ever you have declared you should prove that.
> 
> So I feel no issues with my case. Please advise?
> 
> I am in the process of applying 189 visa now.


In your case I don't think there is any issue since you received the final ACS letter before the invitation.

However you may want to double check 2 things -
Should you upload both the ACS letters? 
I think the answer should be yes

Should the ACS letter date be prior to EOI submission date or just invitation date? 
I think it's just invitation date.

So I think there is no issue in your case.


----------



## batels

*Same here*



ratnesh.nagori said:


> So, its been 6 weeks since lodging visa ... and the wait continues ..


The wait has become unbearable.. i'm starting to get stressed and worried.
Has anyone else been waiting for so long ? It's been about 4 months now.


:violin:


----------



## nsoni

Hi,

My husband has applied for skill assessment to Engineers Australia in mid October. Haven't received the outcome letter yet. Any suggestions on when to expect it? Besides, would it be appropriate to call them up and check with the application status? They usually don't encourage it. 

Besides my husband needs to reattempt IELTS as he missed band 7 in writing and speaking by 0.5. Can you please suggest some reliable IELTS resources? I understand there are plenty out there, but would prefer personal recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## bobinv

batels said:


> The wait has become unbearable.. i'm starting to get stressed and worried.
> Has anyone else been waiting for so long ? It's been about 4 months now.
> 
> 
> :violin:


Did you contact DIBP? They should give you an update about the status of your application.


----------



## batels

Thanks for the quick response. I couldn't reach them in the past month.
I was wondering if there's anyone else in the same situation.


----------



## J4nE

Haven't come back in a long time! Hi everyone


----------



## 2013

batels said:


> The wait has become unbearable.. i'm starting to get stressed and worried.
> Has anyone else been waiting for so long ? It's been about 4 months now.
> 
> :violin:


for me...3rd week after CO allocation would start tomorrow... !! Almost 2 months after the lodge... and no updates from CO after submitting the docs...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05

*Can someone please help me with these Form 26 questions:*

1. In Ereferral letter wher HAPID is printed, the Country of Birth and Title is missing and the value for these fields are "-".

Should I write it or just leave it? When you all printed, it was the same? Can someone see your document and confirm me please.

*Form 26 Questions*

4. Telephone number - *Which number I should give? Just my Mobile in both fields?*
5. Residential address? - *Is it Permanent address (City A) or the city I live now where I am working (City B)?*
6. Intended occupation/activity in australia - *What should I write here?*
9. If you are applying for temporary visa - *I am applying for PR (189) what should I write?*
11. Visa subclass and name of visa - *What should I write?*
12. Have u lodged a visa application (Which office)? - *What should I write?*
14. *Which option I should choose? *
29. *(What should I fill here?)*

Thank you so much for the help. Please guide me how you filled. 

My clinic asked for just Form 26 and not 160.


----------



## J4nE

jre05 said:


> *Can someone please help me with these Form 26 questions:*
> 
> 1. In Ereferral letter wher HAPID is printed, the Country of Birth and Title is missing and the value for these fields are "-".
> 
> Should I write it or just leave it? When you all printed, it was the same? Can someone see your document and confirm me please.
> 
> *Form 26 Questions*
> 
> 4. Telephone number - *Which number I should give? Just my Mobile in both fields?*
> 5. Residential address? - *Is it Permanent address (City A) or the city I live now where I am working (City B)?*
> 6. Intended occupation/activity in australia - *What should I write here?*
> 9. If you are applying for temporary visa - *I am applying for PR (189) what should I write?*
> 11. Visa subclass and name of visa - *What should I write?*
> 12. Have u lodged a visa application (Which office)? - *What should I write?*
> 14. *Which option I should choose? *
> 29. *(What should I fill here?)*
> 
> Thank you so much for the help. Please guide me how you filled.
> 
> My clinic asked for just Form 26 and not 160.


Hey mate, if you are applying for PR189 and you don't even know what to write to "if you are applying for temporary visa", then I suggest you either hire an agent or do your homework before applying.......


----------



## jre05

J4nE said:


> Hey mate, if you are applying for PR189 and you don't even know what to write to "if you are applying for temporary visa", then I suggest you either hire an agent or do your homework before applying.......


I know it very well, but it is a confirmation. 

Generally human minds are like, if we have a problem, we would like it others to guide and if others have the same problem, we ll be confident to guide.

And of course, since I need the guidance from people who have already filled, I am asking them and here people are so down to earth to help  I am also the same way helping others for even silly things.

In fact, you are the first one in here I found to be different (No offence meant). We are here to help each other and that is the aim of this community (Sharing things). *And an important thing about what you have highlighted indicates you haven't done Form 26. If you have done, you would have had a look and then replied. Please see the Form 26 and question number 9 on page 4. http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/26.pdf*

*I know that I am not applying for TR, but the way I wrote was just a quick excerpt of this question. It was not TR/PR. Thats why I have asked to kindly refer their application/recall what they filled and advise me.*


If you are not one in the fraternity of this, please avoid replying to me  Simple


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jre05 said:


> *Can someone please help me with these Form 26 questions:*
> 
> 1. In Ereferral letter wher HAPID is printed, the Country of Birth and Title is missing and the value for these fields are "-".
> 
> Should I write it or just leave it? When you all printed, it was the same? Can someone see your document and confirm me please.
> 
> *Form 26 Questions*
> 
> 4. Telephone number - *Which number I should give? Just my Mobile in both fields?*
> 5. Residential address? - *Is it Permanent address (City A) or the city I live now where I am working (City B)?*
> 6. Intended occupation/activity in australia - *What should I write here?*
> 9. If you are applying for temporary visa - *I am applying for PR (189) what should I write?*
> 11. Visa subclass and name of visa - *What should I write?*
> 12. Have u lodged a visa application (Which office)? - *What should I write?*
> 14. *Which option I should choose? *
> 29. *(What should I fill here?)*
> 
> Thank you so much for the help. Please guide me how you filled.
> 
> My clinic asked for just Form 26 and not 160.


The "Country of Birth" was "-" in my eReferral letter also. 

Form 26 I never filled .. hospital took it empty. Carry passport copy, 2 passport photos, Form 26 with you for medical examination.


----------



## jre05

ratnesh.nagori said:


> The "Country of Birth" was "-" in my eReferral letter also.
> 
> Form 26 I never filled .. hospital took it empty. Carry passport copy, 2 passport photos, Form 26 with you for medical examination.


Thank you Ratnesh, that helps me. Then I hope I will leave these doubtful fields blank and can check in the Hospital. I will take one empty Form 26 too.


----------



## J4nE

0z_dream said:


> Welcome back, now whats your plan, when r u moving to aus land


Thank you. I was an onshore applicant. I was working back then, still am working now...nothing much changed to me really, apart from now I have a proper medicare card, not the temporary one


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> Our CO is very kind  . He is slow but gives us good result. For you i am sure next week ull get grant. He normally takes 10 days to give result as per firetroy's spreadsheet.


Wish your words come true !!

Thanku )

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

jre05 said:


> I know it very well, but it is a confirmation.
> 
> Generally human minds are like, if we have a problem, we would like it others to guide and if others have the same problem, we ll be confident to guide.
> 
> And of course, since I need the guidance from people who have already filled, I am asking them and here people are so down to earth to help  I am also the same way helping others for even silly things.
> 
> In fact, you are the first one in here I found to be different (No offence meant). We are here to help each other and that is the aim of this community (Sharing things). And an important thing about what you have highlighted indicates you haven't done Form 26. If you have done, you would have had a look and then replied. Please see the Form 26 and question number 9 on page 4. http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/26.pdf
> 
> I know that I am not applying for TR, but the way I wrote was just a quick excerpt of this question. It was not TR/PR. Thats why I have asked to kindly refer their application/recall what they filled and advise me.
> 
> If you are not one in the fraternity of this, please avoid replying to me  Simple


Completely agree with you.
We are here to help each other out, even on the smallest of all queries.
This is a very important step that each of us is taking by risking our time money and efforts in getting the PR. Each one of us desires to avoid even minute issues so it does create hurdles for us.

Don't worry jre05, I would suggest you ignore any negative preachers pleaseee.

Even I have those fields blank in my referral letter.
Haven't filled any form26. Why is it needed by the way??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05

Nishant Dundas said:


> Completely agree with you.
> We are here to help each other out, even on the smallest of all queries.
> This is a very important step that each of us is taking by risking our time money and efforts in getting the PR. Each one of us desires to avoid even minute issues so it does create hurdles for us.
> 
> Don't worry jre05, I would suggest you ignore any negative preachers pleaseee.
> 
> Even I have those fields blank in my referral letter.
> Haven't filled any form26. Why is it needed by the way??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thank you so much Nishant for the kind message and the advice, I appreciate it greatly and I am never in a worry when people like you, Ratnesh, and many others are here to help out when needed. 

Well by some people who already flew to Australia after their grant, I was advised to take Form 26 and 160 filled while going for Medicals. There is a lot of confusion on this by many, that some advice to take both while others suggested to take only one and some of the guys didn't take any forms at all while going to Medicals. Looks like depends on clinic (Some have it printed with them itself). 

But, just confirmed with Ratnesh that it is not required if we have the Referral letter with similar questions answered. It looks like duplicate of same but includes some sections to be filled by doctors. 

Now, I am just taking a blank Form 26 with me  Rest all I am ready 

Looks like many of my other friends from different countries and India also didn't produce this letter but doctors filled for them.

Anyway, I am good now, thank you so much for guiding me through your experience too. It helps me a lot and for others too 

Yes, I always ignore things that are unpalatable rather than eating and cursing it 

You have a great day and hope we all receive the grant very soon :yo:


----------



## Sai2Aus

Jre, some people are ready to write long lectures instead of giving you the answer for the query in single word.. Ignore and move on..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Nishant Dundas said:


> Completely agree with you.
> We are here to help each other out, even on the smallest of all queries.
> This is a very important step that each of us is taking by risking our time money and efforts in getting the PR. Each one of us desires to avoid even minute issues so it does create hurdles for us.
> 
> Don't worry jre05, I would suggest you ignore any negative preachers pleaseee.
> 
> Even I have those fields blank in my referral letter.
> Haven't filled any form26. Why is it needed by the way??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Completely agree with you. Forum is meant for all the people who can raise the stupidest question. 

People who are not going with agent/consultants will have thousands of queries which is understandable. 

People who believe consultants/agents are aware of all information related to visa than they are wrong. I am the best example.  . You can say I was stupid to hire such consultant, then "Yeah" now I realise. But all of us has done some mistakes 

My consultant was not aware that we can do medicals before lodging visa. Also he did not knew we can for medicals after lodging visa before CO is allocated. I came to know this from this forum only.

Well I would raise all queries I have for sure and will try to solve others with my best knowledge.


----------



## jre05

Sai2Aus said:


> Jre, some people are ready to write long lectures instead of giving you the answer for the query in single word.. Ignore and move on..



Thanks Sai


----------



## snarayan

jre05 said:


> Thank you so much Nishant for the kind message and the advice, I appreciate it greatly and I am never in a worry when people like you, Ratnesh, and many others are here to help out when needed.
> 
> Well by some people who already flew to Australia after their grant, I was advised to take Form 26 and 160 filled while going for Medicals. There is a lot of confusion on this by many, that some advice to take both while others suggested to take only one and some of the guys didn't take any forms at all while going to Medicals. Looks like depends on clinic (Some have it printed with them itself).
> 
> But, just confirmed with Ratnesh that it is not required if we have the Referral letter with similar questions answered. It looks like duplicate of same but includes some sections to be filled by doctors.
> 
> Now, I am just taking a blank Form 26 with me  Rest all I am ready
> 
> Looks like many of my other friends from different countries and India also didn't produce this letter but doctors filled for them.
> 
> Anyway, I am good now, thank you so much for guiding me through your experience too. It helps me a lot and for others too
> 
> Yes, I always ignore things that are unpalatable rather than eating and cursing it
> 
> You have a great day and hope we all receive the grant very soon :yo:


You dont need form 26 if you are applying in a emedical facility


----------



## Vamshi4happy

jre05 said:


> *Can someone please help me with these Form 26 questions:*
> 
> 1. In Ereferral letter wher HAPID is printed, the Country of Birth and Title is missing and the value for these fields are "-".
> 
> Should I write it or just leave it? When you all printed, it was the same? Can someone see your document and confirm me please.
> 
> *Form 26 Questions*
> 
> 4. Telephone number - *Which number I should give? Just my Mobile in both fields?*
> 5. Residential address? - *Is it Permanent address (City A) or the city I live now where I am working (City B)?*
> 6. Intended occupation/activity in australia - *What should I write here?*
> 9. If you are applying for temporary visa - *I am applying for PR (189) what should I write?*
> 11. Visa subclass and name of visa - *What should I write?*
> 12. Have u lodged a visa application (Which office)? - *What should I write?*
> 14. *Which option I should choose? *
> 29. *(What should I fill here?)*
> 
> Thank you so much for the help. Please guide me how you filled.
> 
> My clinic asked for just Form 26 and not 160.


Hi Jre05, 

Please check your HAP referral letter, if it says " 502 Chest X-ray Examination" required, then it is compulsory to fill Form 160 too.. 

A4. Mobile number in both fields.
A5. Permanent address.
A6. I wrote I.T Professional as per my occupation.
A9. I left this section blank.
A11. Subclass 189 - Skilled Independent visa.
A12. As per acknowledgement of my visa application, it was Adelaide office. So I wrote GSM-Adelaide (Online).
A14. I selected "No" to all options under this section.
A29. I left blank as I am not under any medication.

Hope this helps. 

Regards,
Vamshi


----------



## jre05

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Completely agree with you. Forum is meant for all the people who can raise the stupidest question.
> 
> People who are not going with agent/consultants will have thousands of queries which is understandable.
> 
> People who believe consultants/agents are aware of all information related to visa than they are wrong. I am the best example.  . You can say I was stupid to hire such consultant, then "Yeah" now I realise. But all of us has done some mistakes
> 
> My consultant was not aware that we can do medicals before lodging visa. Also he did not knew we can for medicals after lodging visa before CO is allocated. I came to know this from this forum only.
> 
> Well I would raise all queries I have for sure and will try to solve others with my best knowledge.


Completely agree with Nishant and Ratnesh. 

Really hats off to you people who generously and in a down to earth manner, help the people, sharing your experience. It is highly appreciated and earns a lot of well wishes to you 

It not only solves our problem with respect to application but also is an effective ingredient for our moral support towards doing things ourselves. People succeed through this  It also blends people together, earns a good relationship too!

Thank you Nishant, Ratnesh, Vinay, SNarayan, Sai and all others for your support and help always 

Wish you all (Who are awaiting) a speedy grant


----------



## jre05

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Jre05,
> 
> Please check your HAP referral letter, if it says " 502 Chest X-ray Examination" required, then it is compulsory to fill Form 160 too..
> 
> A4. Mobile number in both fields.
> A5. Permanent address.
> A6. I wrote I.T Professional as per my occupation.
> A9. I left this section blank.
> A11. Subclass 189 - Skilled Independent visa.
> A12. As per acknowledgement of my visa application, it was Adelaide office. So I wrote GSM-Adelaide (Online).
> A14. I selected "No" to all options under this section.
> A29. I left blank as I am not under any medication.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi


Thank you so much Vamshi, it helps me a lot. Well yes, looks like the clinic has Form 160 with them.

So not worried 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

snarayan said:


> You dont need form 26 if you are applying in a emedical facility


True, looks like it. Doctors do it themselves for their sections. Just carrying a blank form 26 as they instructed me, as well as Ratnesh also helped me confirming the same. 

Thank you Narayan. 

My medicals will go smooth :yo:


----------



## snarayan

jre05 said:


> True, looks like it. Doctors do it themselves for their sections. Just carrying a blank form 26 as they instructed me, as well as Ratnesh also helped me confirming the same.
> 
> Thank you Narayan.
> 
> My medicals will go smooth :yo:


Ok, i think that's a good idea to carry form 26 so that you don't get stressed if you are asked one by the doctor. Then you might have to run around to find a printer to print it due to which your bp might be shown higher.

Guys who are going for medicals, drunk lot of water and stay relaxed. Don't get anxious because it might show an incorrect bp reading.


----------



## jre05

snarayan said:


> Ok, i think that's a good idea to carry form 26 so that you don't get stressed if you are asked one by the doctor. Then you might have to run around to find a printer to print it due to which your bp might be shown higher.
> 
> Guys who are going for medicals, drunk lot of water and stay relaxed. Don't get anxious because it might show an incorrect bp reading.


Oh ahhaa true.

Oh you gave me good reminder, I should be as much cool as possible during my BP check up lol because I just recovered 99% from a food caused illness  and was a bit worried if that will affect this medicals although its minor thing now  I will maintain my cool so that my unnecessary worry won't reflect in my BP hahah
all the best JRE05 for Medicals :drum: :music:


----------



## snarayan

Only a few hours left for the grant shop to open. 

Mid dec applicants be ready for some action.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

snarayan said:


> Only a few hours left for the grant shop to open.
> 
> Mid dec applicants be ready for some action.


Thank you Narayan for these words... Wish your words come true!!!


----------



## ut0410

The wait is nerve racking .... Hey Oz_dreamz how does the updated list look?


----------



## 0z_dream

ut0410 said:


> The wait is nerve racking .... Hey Oz_dreamz how does the updated list look?


Looks pretty good, more greens 
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## bobinv

0z_dream said:


> Looks pretty good, more greens
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
> _23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> _12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> _16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> *12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
> *21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> _04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_



Wow.. Too many greens.. Could you add my name as well.. 

16/12/2013----bobinv----


----------



## 0z_dream

Adding bobinv 
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
09/12/13---------sigamani
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
12/12/13----------DKY------------
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
16/12/13----------bobinv-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## lvonline

jre05 said:


> Completely agree with Nishant and Ratnesh.
> 
> Really hats off to you people who generously and in a down to earth manner, help the people, sharing your experience. It is highly appreciated and earns a lot of well wishes to you
> 
> It not only solves our problem with respect to application but also is an effective ingredient for our moral support towards doing things ourselves. People succeed through this  It also blends people together, earns a good relationship too!
> 
> Thank you Nishant, Ratnesh, Vinay, SNarayan, Sai and all others for your support and help always
> 
> Wish you all (Who are awaiting) a speedy grant


I too agree with you all guys. Another important factor is there are many who follow the threads and will have their queries clarified by seeing answers for others. So the answers are not just helpful for jre or j2ee or xyz, rather it is helpful for every newbie. Only problem can be about redundant questions...that even I ask at times ...


----------



## jinc

[QaUOTE=jre05;3024225]*Can someone please help me with these Form 26 questions:*

1. In Ereferral letter wher HAPID is printed, the Country of Birth and Title is missing and the value for these fields are "-".

Should I write it or just leave it? When you all printed, it was the same? Can someone see your document and confirm me please.

*Form 26 Questions*

4. Telephone number - *Which number I should give? Just my Mobile in both fields?* give your mobile number. The doc may call you for some clarifications.
5. Residential address? - *Is it Permanent address (City A) or the city I live now where I am working (City B)?*. The one where you are likely to be till the visa comes.
6. Intended occupation/activity in australia - *What should I write here?*.Write your nominated occupation
9. If you are applying for temporary visa - *I am applying for PR (189) what should I write?*
11. Visa subclass and name of visa - *What should I write?*.Just write PR.
12. Have u lodged a visa application (Which office)? - *What should I write?*. Write immiaccount
14. *Which option I should choose? *
29. *(What should I fill here?)*

Thank you so much for the help. Please guide me how you filled. 

My clinic asked for just Form 26 and not 160.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jre05

jinc said:


> [QaUOTE=jre05;3024225]*Can someone please help me with these Form 26 questions:*
> 
> 1. In Ereferral letter wher HAPID is printed, the Country of Birth and Title is missing and the value for these fields are "-".
> 
> Should I write it or just leave it? When you all printed, it was the same? Can someone see your document and confirm me please.
> 
> *Form 26 Questions*
> 
> 4. Telephone number - *Which number I should give? Just my Mobile in both fields?* give your mobile number. The doc may call you for some clarifications.
> 5. Residential address? - *Is it Permanent address (City A) or the city I live now where I am working (City B)?*. The one where you are likely to be till the visa comes.
> 6. Intended occupation/activity in australia - *What should I write here?*.Write your nominated occupation
> 9. If you are applying for temporary visa - *I am applying for PR (189) what should I write?*
> 11. Visa subclass and name of visa - *What should I write?*.Just write PR.
> 12. Have u lodged a visa application (Which office)? - *What should I write?*. Write immiaccount
> 14. *Which option I should choose? *
> 29. *(What should I fill here?)*
> 
> Thank you so much for the help. Please guide me how you filled.
> 
> My clinic asked for just Form 26 and not 160.


[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much Jinc, that helps me and others a lot


----------



## Sai2Aus

0z_dream said:


> Looks pretty good, more greens
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
> _23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> 09/12/13---------sigamani
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> _12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> 14/12/13----------sasha2013--------
> _16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> *12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
> *21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> _04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


Whats happening to 190?? its damn slow.. i wish to see some action this week for 190 applicants.. layball::ranger:

Wish everyone both 189 and 190 applicants speedy grants this week.. ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys who can apply under financial investment advisor code


----------



## VidyaS

nsoni said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband has applied for skill assessment to Engineers Australia in mid October. Haven't received the outcome letter yet. Any suggestions on when to expect it? Besides, would it be appropriate to call them up and check with the application status? They usually don't encourage it.
> 
> Besides my husband needs to reattempt IELTS as he missed band 7 in writing and speaking by 0.5. Can you please suggest some reliable IELTS resources? I understand there are plenty out there, but would prefer personal recommendations. Thanks.


Hello nsoni,

You can do a email follow-up. Send an email to [email protected].

Regarding IELTS, for writing and speaking please refer "The Ultimate Guide to IELTS Writing" and "The Ultimate Guide to IELTS Speaking". These books should help you to improve writing and speaking scores. Alternatively, there are a lot of websites for practice tests. e.g. :IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Home 

Thanks,


----------



## jinc

*anyone with acwa assessment*

Is there anyone here with acwa assessment. For occupation welfare centre manager


----------



## rk_coutinho

Hi Guys,

Need some assistance... if this has been answered earlier in this post, please point me to it...

I had applied submitted my EOI 189 class visa on 11th Dec 2013.

My details are as below

Nominated application: 261111
Points claimed : 65
IETLS score: 7
Age: 37

Any ideas when should I expect an invite. I have checked the website for 13th Jan, but i was not invited, and do not see the details for the 29th Jan invite on the website
My status still mentions EOI Submitted with no correspondence

Any help is hugely appreciated

Regards,
Ravi Coutinho


----------



## gsukumar27

HI all
Can some one answer me or help me with this query..Just now i have submitted my visa application by paying $3520 using American Expression from one of my friend who lives in USA.
Am really so tensed abt the payment what could be the charges as per the indian currency. I paid him 2 lakhs in indian currency...so using american express from usa to pay australian dollar will there be any extra charges that my friend has to bear for the currency conversion or nothing....just want to know do i owe any extra amount to him or does he owe any amount depending on the currency....
Need some clarification on this your answers will be appreciated....thank u


----------



## Arunvas

gsukumar27 said:


> HI all
> Can some one answer me or help me with this query..Just now i have submitted my visa application by paying $3520 using American Expression from one of my friend who lives in USA.
> Am really so tensed abt the payment what could be the charges as per the indian currency. I paid him 2 lakhs in indian currency...so using american express from usa to pay australian dollar will there be any extra charges that my friend has to bear for the currency conversion or nothing....just want to know do i owe any extra amount to him or does he owe any amount depending on the currency....
> Need some clarification on this your answers will be appreciated....thank u


Hi Sukumar,

American Express charges few bucks extra for the International transaction. To add, the AUD is slightly less in value than USD. So what you owe to your friend is that the final amount shown in his bank statement in USD with the Indian exchange rate on the Transaction date/Current date! Hope this helps!


----------



## blessngwe05

Good day good people. Just a quick question with regards to the medical examination. I am planning to front upload all documents with the visa application and so am currently planning to undergo the medical examination soon. My question is as follows; The country that I am from doesn't have e-medical enabled clinics as yet and so I was wondering whether the "My Health Declaration" is meant ONLY for those that are attending e-medical enabled clinics?


----------



## nsoni

VidyaS said:


> Hello nsoni,
> 
> You can do a email follow-up. Send an email to [email protected].
> 
> Regarding IELTS, for writing and speaking please refer "The Ultimate Guide to IELTS Writing" and "The Ultimate Guide to IELTS Speaking". These books should help you to improve writing and speaking scores. Alternatively, there are a lot of websites for practice tests. e.g. :IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Home
> 
> Thanks,


Hi VidyaS,

Thanks for your reply. Please allow me to correct you as we have applied to Engineers Australia and not ACS. I had written to them a week ago and all I received was an auto reply indicating they are busy and will reply back in a couple of business days. So I thought a call would get me an immediate response. But then I guess all I can do is wait for a couple of weeks more. 

And yes, thanks for helping me with those IELTS resources. Will certainly check them out. However, I'm not sure if those books can be downloaded for free. Thanks anyway.


----------



## bharadwajsvr

Hi guys, have been inactive for a few days. Do any of you have a direct contact details to Team 34, Brisbane team? Looking at contacting the CO directly.


----------



## sandy227

Sauib said:


> thanks every body for doing every thing...yesterday i lodged my visa ...wait two or three day...then see wath happen....
> 
> thanks again...


Please let me know if you are able to see both names now in your application.
I have submitted my visa application yesterday and I am facing the same issue.


----------



## jre05

Good morning friends,

My morning starts with a great news for me - CO ALLOCATED 

Just requested my Medicals to give me the grant :yo: eep:

I wish everyone a speedy CO allocation and grant too. 

Rest laters (Hurrying up for office)

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Nishant Dundas

jre05 said:


> Good morning friends,
> 
> My morning starts with a great news for me - CO ALLOCATED
> 
> Just requested my Medicals to give me the grant :yo: eep:
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy CO allocation and grant too.
> 
> Rest laters (Hurrying up for office)
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


That's great news buddy!!!
Congratttsss!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sigamani

Hi All,

This is the big day for me.I am to inform you all, I got a grant today. Thanks all for your support.


VISA:261312 Developer Programmer|Type : 189 | Lodged : Dec 9 2013 | PCC :11-Dec| Medics 18 Dec 2013 | CO :06-Jan-2014 | Grant : 03-Feb-2014


----------



## jinc

sigamani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the big day for me.I am to inform you all, I got a grant today. Thanks all for your support.
> 
> 
> VISA:261312 Developer Programmer|Type : 189 | Lodged : Dec 9 2013 | PCC :11-Dec| Medics 18 Dec 2013 | CO :06-Jan-2014 | Grant : 03-Feb-2014


Congrats and God bless


----------



## jinc

jre05 said:


> Good morning friends,
> 
> My morning starts with a great news for me - CO ALLOCATED
> 
> Just requested my Medicals to give me the grant :yo: eep:
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy CO allocation and grant too.
> 
> Rest laters (Hurrying up for office)
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thats great start for the month. News on grants also are breaking in. Wish you all best and God bless


----------



## Sai2Aus

jre05 said:


> Good morning friends,
> 
> My morning starts with a great news for me - CO ALLOCATED
> 
> Just requested my Medicals to give me the grant :yo: eep:
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy CO allocation and grant too.
> 
> Rest laters (Hurrying up for office)
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hey JR

That's a great news.. All the best for the medicals.

Where is your signature ? When did you lodge the visa? 189 or 190?


----------



## Sai2Aus

sigamani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the big day for me.I am to inform you all, I got a grant today. Thanks all for your support.
> 
> 
> VISA:261312 Developer Programmer|Type : 189 | Lodged : Dec 9 2013 | PCC :11-Dec| Medics 18 Dec 2013 | CO :06-Jan-2014 | Grant : 03-Feb-2014


Many many congratulations Sigamani.. eace::rockon::humble::first::hippie::lalala:lane:lane:


----------



## olways

Applied in July and still waiting impatiently for the grant...


----------



## misguided

jre05 said:


> Good morning friends,
> 
> My morning starts with a great news for me - CO ALLOCATED
> 
> Just requested my Medicals to give me the grant :yo: eep:
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy CO allocation and grant too.
> 
> Rest laters (Hurrying up for office)
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


GReat news...congrats mate. Can you post your timeline in your signature please


----------



## misguided

Guys if anyone else from this forum has applied this year. Please update the list 

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/01/14---------------UT0410---------
17/01/14--------------Gyan---------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
13/01/14------------kaurivneet--------
16/01/14----------misguided----------
17/01/14----------thinkpanther---------


----------



## 190applicant

*Grant received..*

Hi All,

we just received grant today morning..!!!!

3 family members.. 190 visa... most of the documents uploaded before CO allocation.. ( Team 33 brisbane )

Form 1436 was sent for wife and kid was sent to [email protected] before CO allocation...

CO only requested Medicals and proof of functional english for wife... medicals were auto cleared on friday and today I got this good news 

Thanks to all and specially _shel for all advice...

I will be available on this forum for any help..!!!!

Time to access new threads now 

Hope everyone gets grant soon...


----------



## svspavan

sigamani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the big day for me.I am to inform you all, I got a grant today. Thanks all for your support.
> 
> VISA:261312 Developer Programmer|Type : 189 | Lodged : Dec 9 2013 | PCC :11-Dec| Medics 18 Dec 2013 | CO :06-Jan-2014 | Grant : 03-Feb-2014


Congrats sigamani....!


----------



## bobinv

190applicant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> we just received grant today morning..!!!!
> 
> 3 family members.. 190 visa... most of the documents uploaded before CO allocation.. ( Team 33 brisbane )
> 
> Form 1436 was sent for wife and kid was sent to [email protected] before CO allocation...
> 
> CO only requested Medicals and proof of functional english for wife... medicals were auto cleared on friday and today I got this good news
> 
> Thanks to all and specially _shel for all advice...
> 
> I will be available on this forum for any help..!!!!
> 
> Time to access new threads now
> 
> Hope everyone gets grant soon...


Congrats mate.. All the best ..


----------



## bobinv

sigamani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the big day for me.I am to inform you all, I got a grant today. Thanks all for your support.
> 
> 
> VISA:261312 Developer Programmer|Type : 189 | Lodged : Dec 9 2013 | PCC :11-Dec| Medics 18 Dec 2013 | CO :06-Jan-2014 | Grant : 03-Feb-2014


Congratulations.. You must be on top of the world.. Enjoy


----------



## Vamshi4happy

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR CO ALLOCATION​
* JRE05​*


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Sigamani* 























.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * 190applicant* 























.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Start of the week with some great news .. CO allocation for jre05 and grants for sigamani and 190applicant

Congratulations to all


----------



## ramaus

Hi Guys,

this is a quick summary of how my application has progressed within past few weeks. Every post on this forum was helpful and exchanging experiences made me more confident and relaxed throughout the process.

Hope everyone gets their grant soon :fingerscrossed:.


234912 ( 190 )| IELTS-8.5,7.5,7,7.5 | VET-ASSESS - 5 Dec 13 | EOI - 10 Dec 2013 | QLD SS - 11 Dec 13| Invite - 13 Dec 13 | 190 Lodged - 17 Dec 13 | PCC-20 Dec 13 | Med -13 Jan 14 | CO (Brisbane T33) - 31 Jan 2014 | Additional doc submitted 2 Feb 14 | Grant - ???


----------



## s_onia21

Hey hi,just wanted to know I applied on 23rdDecember yet await on CO to be allocated ...any idea when it would be alloted


----------



## Nishant Dundas

s_onia21 said:


> Hey hi,just wanted to know I applied on 23rdDecember yet await on CO to be allocated ...any idea when it would be alloted


At the most, within 2month..
Don't worry your number will come soon.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## s_onia21

Nishant Dundas said:


> At the most, within 2month..
> Don't worry your number will come soon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hey thanks buddy for the reply.


----------



## DKY

*Visa Granted - 190*


Dear all,

I am very happy to inform you that we(me, wife & son) have received Visa Grant (190) today morning 
It was a direct grant from Brisbane team 33.
I am very thankful to the forum and its member for the guidance they have provided throughout the process. 
I hope everyone will get the Grant soon.

Thanks.

regards,
DKY


----------



## yangxh7

ramaus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> this is a quick summary of how my application has progressed within past few weeks. Every post on this forum was helpful and exchanging experiences made me more confident and relaxed throughout the process.
> 
> Hope everyone gets their grant soon :fingerscrossed:.
> 
> 
> 234912 ( 190 )| IELTS-8.5,7.5,7,7.5 | VET-ASSESS - 5 Dec 13 | EOI - 10 Dec 2013 | QLD SS - 11 Dec 13| Invite - 13 Dec 13 | 190 Lodged - 17 Dec 13 | PCC-20 Dec 13 | Med -13 Jan 14 | CO (Brisbane T33) - 31 Jan 2014 | Additional doc submitted 2 Feb 14 | Grant - ???


Good to know a CO has been allocated (190 VISA 17/12 applied), which means 18/12 guys will hear from their COs soon. Good luck for your visa grant.


----------



## yangxh7

DKY said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to inform you that we(me, wife & son) have received Visa Grant (190) today morning
> It was a direct grant from Brisbane team 33.
> I am very thankful to the forum and its member for the guidance they have provided throughout the process.
> I hope everyone will get the Grant soon.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> regards,
> DKY


Congrats, mate.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * DKY* 























.


----------



## ramaus

DKY said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to inform you that we(me, wife & son) have received Visa Grant (190) today morning
> It was a direct grant from Brisbane team 33.
> I am very thankful to the forum and its member for the guidance they have provided throughout the process.
> I hope everyone will get the Grant soon.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> regards,
> DKY


Congrats buddy !!! I would have posted some fireworks for you If I wasn't newbie and knew where to find them )


----------



## nextgoal

gsukumar27 said:


> HI all
> Can some one answer me or help me with this query..Just now i have submitted my visa application by paying $3520 using American Expression from one of my friend who lives in USA.
> Am really so tensed abt the payment what could be the charges as per the indian currency. I paid him 2 lakhs in indian currency...so using american express from usa to pay australian dollar will there be any extra charges that my friend has to bear for the currency conversion or nothing....just want to know do i owe any extra amount to him or does he owe any amount depending on the currency....
> Need some clarification on this your answers will be appreciated....thank u



Your friend can see the amount charged to him in his American express card pending/confirmed transactions.

Just a rough calculation is as below

As per *current * exchange rate 3520 AUD = 3084 USD (1 AUD = 0.88 USD) .

American Express – 2.7% fee (except for the $450 Platinum Card which has no fee) . ie a fee of 83 USD (approximately)

Total ~ 3167 USD

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sai2Aus

DKY said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to inform you that we(me, wife & son) have received Visa Grant (190) today morning
> It was a direct grant from Brisbane team 33.
> I am very thankful to the forum and its member for the guidance they have provided throughout the process.
> I hope everyone will get the Grant soon.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> regards,
> DKY


Congrats DKY.. All the best for the life in Ozeace:arty:


----------



## Sai2Aus

190applicant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> we just received grant today morning..!!!!
> 
> 3 family members.. 190 visa... most of the documents uploaded before CO allocation.. ( Team 33 brisbane )
> 
> Form 1436 was sent for wife and kid was sent to [email protected] before CO allocation...
> 
> CO only requested Medicals and proof of functional english for wife... medicals were auto cleared on friday and today I got this good news
> 
> Thanks to all and specially _shel for all advice...
> 
> I will be available on this forum for any help..!!!!
> 
> Time to access new threads now
> 
> Hope everyone gets grant soon...


Congrats 190 applicant.. lane:lane:


----------



## misguided

Guys can you please update the google spreadsheet .

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0

This will be useful for the future applicants


----------



## sathiyaseelan

DKY said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to inform you that we(me, wife & son) have received Visa Grant (190) today morning
> It was a direct grant from Brisbane team 33.
> I am very thankful to the forum and its member for the guidance they have provided throughout the process.
> I hope everyone will get the Grant soon.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> regards,
> DKY


hi DKY, many more congratulations and finally go blessed you with what you have been desperately looking for. Wish you all the bet for your future life in aussie.










cheers!

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

190applicant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> we just received grant today morning..!!!!
> 
> 3 family members.. 190 visa... most of the documents uploaded before CO allocation.. ( Team 33 brisbane )
> 
> Form 1436 was sent for wife and kid was sent to [email protected] before CO allocation...
> 
> CO only requested Medicals and proof of functional english for wife... medicals were auto cleared on friday and today I got this good news
> 
> Thanks to all and specially _shel for all advice...
> 
> I will be available on this forum for any help..!!!!
> 
> Time to access new threads now
> 
> Hope everyone gets grant soon...


hi buddy, i am jubilant that you got your visa grant and my prayers will help make your transition to Australia smooth.










regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Good morning friends,
> 
> My morning starts with a great news for me - CO ALLOCATED
> 
> Just requested my Medicals to give me the grant :yo: eep:
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy CO allocation and grant too.
> 
> Rest laters (Hurrying up for office)
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


hi Jr, my dear. i am very glad to see your visa application moving ahead and wish you will get your visa grant very soon. 

Don't worry about anything as your application is straight-forward.

My prayers are always there for you, my buddy.

Warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sigamani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the big day for me.I am to inform you all, I got a grant today. Thanks all for your support.
> 
> 
> VISA:261312 Developer Programmer|Type : 189 | Lodged : Dec 9 2013 | PCC :11-Dec| Medics 18 Dec 2013 | CO :06-Jan-2014 | Grant : 03-Feb-2014


hi sigamani,

i am glad for your buddy and wish you all your dreams will become reality very soon.

Congratulations for your success with visa application.










wishes,

sathiya


----------



## bliss

jre05 said:


> Good morning friends,
> 
> My morning starts with a great news for me - CO ALLOCATED
> 
> Just requested my Medicals to give me the grant :yo: eep:
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy CO allocation and grant too.
> 
> Rest laters (Hurrying up for office)
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hey JR;

That's a great news ! wish you all the best 

Bliss


----------



## bliss

Congrats DKY , sigamani , 190applicanteace:eace:

Hope my turn also come soon


----------



## gsukumar27

nextgoal said:


> Your friend can see the amount charged to him in his American express card pending/confirmed transactions.
> 
> Just a rough calculation is as below
> 
> As per *current * exchange rate 3520 AUD = 3084 USD (1 AUD = 0.88 USD) .
> 
> American Express – 2.7% fee (except for the $450 Platinum Card which has no fee) . ie a fee of 83 USD (approximately)
> 
> Total ~ 3167 USD
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hi Nextgoal

so if i calculate $3167 in indian currency it comes to 1,98,508..where as i paid him 2 lakhs exactly with this calculation i think he might owe me 2000 bucks in return. Is that right....if not let me know ....thank you for ur reply


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats Sigamani:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Congrats 190applicant:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Congrats DKY:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
*20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
16/12/13----------bobinv-------------
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## ramaus

jre05 said:


> Good morning friends,
> 
> My morning starts with a great news for me - CO ALLOCATED
> 
> Just requested my Medicals to give me the grant :yo: eep:
> 
> I wish everyone a speedy CO allocation and grant too.
> 
> Rest laters (Hurrying up for office)
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Congrats Mate,

hope you would also get your grants very soon. 

Have you been asked for your CV? my CV has asked for my full CV, so I was wondering if this is the case for everyone or just me. 



234912 ( 190 )| IELTS-8.5,7.5,7,7.5 | VET-ASSESS - 5 Dec 13 | EOI - 10 Dec 2013 | QLD SS - 11 Dec 13| Invite - 13 Dec 13 | 190 Lodged - 17 Dec 13 | PCC-20 Dec 13 | Med -13 Jan 14 | CO (Brisbane T33) - 31 Jan 2014 | Additional doc submitted 2 Feb 14 | Grant - ???


----------



## gsukumar27

Arunvas said:


> Hi Sukumar,
> 
> American Express charges few bucks extra for the International transaction. To add, the AUD is slightly less in value than USD. So what you owe to your friend is that the final amount shown in his bank statement in USD with the Indian exchange rate on the Transaction date/Current date! Hope this helps!


thank you arunvas....


----------



## jinc

0z_dream said:


> Congrats Sigamani:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Congrats 190applicant:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Congrats DKY:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
> _23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> _12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> _16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 13/01/14----------Jinc-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> *12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> *20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
> *21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> _04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> *12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 16/12/13----------bobinv-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


I have added my name as well!!!


----------



## anhalim

Table is turning greeeeeen, I wish to clear all 2013 applicant's visa by end of Feb.
People are getting grants, so guys stick around for your day.






0z_dream said:


> Congrats Sigamani:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Congrats 190applicant:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Congrats DKY:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
> _23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> _12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> _16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> *12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> *20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
> *21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> _04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> *12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 16/12/13----------bobinv-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## ramaus

0z_dream said:


> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
> _23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> _12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> _16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> *12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> *20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
> *21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> _04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> *12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 16/12/13----------bobinv-------------
> _17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14_
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


I added myself as well 


234912 ( 190 )| IELTS-8.5,7.5,7,7.5 | VET-ASSESS - 5 Dec 13 | EOI - 10 Dec 2013 | QLD SS - 11 Dec 13| Invite - 13 Dec 13 | 190 Lodged - 17 Dec 13 | PCC-20 Dec 13 | Med -13 Jan 14 | CO (Brisbane T33) - 31 Jan 2014 | Additional doc submitted 2 Feb 14 | Grant - ???


----------



## Panko

sigamani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the big day for me.I am to inform you all, I got a grant today. Thanks all for your support.
> 
> 
> VISA:261312 Developer Programmer|Type : 189 | Lodged : Dec 9 2013 | PCC :11-Dec| Medics 18 Dec 2013 | CO :06-Jan-2014 | Grant : 03-Feb-2014


Congrats Buddy! 
Oz_dream is the next!!!


----------



## 0z_dream

Panko said:


> Congrats Buddy!
> Oz_dream is the next!!!


i wish your word comes true soon , thanks buddy


----------



## 0z_dream

Panko said:


> Congrats Buddy!
> Oz_dream is the next!!!


I wish your words come truee


----------



## DKY

Thanks for your wishes yangxh7, Sai2Aus, sathiyaseelan, bliss, 0z_dream.
Special thanks to Vamshi for visa stamp 
I wish fast visa grant to all who are waiting....


----------



## 0z_dream

Any one got CO- PB from team 2, allocated or granted pls other than me and 2013


----------



## Sai2Aus

All 190 visa applicants,

Do we have to intimate to the state which sponsored us about our grant once received?


----------



## karnavidyut

Sai2Aus said:


> All 190 visa applicants,
> 
> Do we have to intimate to the state which sponsored us about our grant once received?


Hi Sai,

It does mention on the Victoria state sponsorship page to inform them about the outcome positive or negative and also keep them informed of your addresses while in australia for the first couple of years...


----------



## DesiTadka

Yes. You will have to not just inform regarding the grant but also have to do the reporting once you land there and for the next 2 years as you have made that commitment. The state departments are very helpful people and will send you some useful info that may come handy. 



Sai2Aus said:


> All 190 visa applicants,
> 
> Do we have to intimate to the state which sponsored us about our grant once received?


----------



## bobinv

Sai2Aus said:


> All 190 visa applicants,
> 
> Do we have to intimate to the state which sponsored us about our grant once received?


Yes, you have to. You have to inform them your visa application reference number and once you receive the grant , the same has to be mentioned to them as well.


----------



## Sai2Aus

karnavidyut said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> It does mention on the Victoria state sponsorship page to inform them about the outcome positive or negative and also keep them informed of your addresses while in australia for the first couple of years...





DesiTadka said:


> Yes. You will have to not just inform regarding the grant but also have to do the reporting once you land there and for the next 2 years as you have made that commitment. The state departments are very helpful people and will send you some useful info that may come handy.





bobinv said:


> Yes, you have to. You have to inform them your visa application reference number and once you receive the grant , the same has to be mentioned to them as well.


Thank you Karnavidyut,Desitadka and Bobinv.. 

Will do the same.. :thumb:


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> Any one got CO- PB from team 2, allocated or granted pls other than me and 2013


:ranger:


----------



## Chana

My agent says I don't have an immi account, so they can't check medical status online.

Any idea how to check my medical status? Cleared or referred.

Visa lodged 18/11/2013 / CO 24/01/2014


----------



## bliss

No information whether CO is allocated or not :noidea:; checking email like 100 times a day :ranger: ; this wait is killing me :target:


----------



## Luqman

I am still waiting. My IMMI account still says "complete character assessment for this applicant" 
I don't know where it is stuck.


----------



## 0z_dream

Chana said:


> My agent says I don't have an immi account, so they can't check medical status online.
> 
> Any idea how to check my medical status? Cleared or referred.
> 
> Visa lodged 18/11/2013 / CO 24/01/2014


It is easy, even my agent said so, thanks to 2013 for helping me to out. 
create an account and then import it to your account


----------



## gyan

misguided said:


> GReat news...congrats mate. Can you post your timeline in your signature please


Friend, you and I lodged Visa application on the same day. Let us see when CO comes.
Best of Luck ! ! !


----------



## ramaus

bliss said:


> No information whether CO is allocated or not :noidea:; checking email like 100 times a day :ranger: ; this wait is killing me :target:


Don't worry man, if they haven't contacted you already, it means that they don't need any further document from your side, and you'll likely get your direct grant


----------



## Panko

DesiTadka said:


> Yes. You will have to not just inform regarding the grant but also have to do the reporting once you land there and for the next 2 years as you have made that commitment. The state departments are very helpful people and will send you some useful info that may come handy.


In case of 189, do we need to inform DIBP or any other authority about our first entry, etc. when we land there? Or is the visa automatically activated?


----------



## bobinv

bliss said:


> No information whether CO is allocated or not :noidea:; checking email like 100 times a day :ranger: ; this wait is killing me :target:


We have the same lodge date. The wait is killing me too but that's the only thing we can do.


----------



## bobinv

Panko said:


> In case of 189, do we need to inform DIBP or any other authority about our first entry, etc. when we land there? Or is the visa automatically activated?


You do not need to inform DIBP. Your visa will get activated as soon as you make your first entry.


----------



## bobinv

Luqman said:


> I am still waiting. My IMMI account still says "complete character assessment for this applicant"
> I don't know where it is stuck.


I got the same message as soon as I uploaded form 80. I uploaded it on 31 st January and the status still shows required. When did you upload yours ??


----------



## bliss

ramaus said:


> Don't worry man, if they haven't contacted you already, it means that they don't need any further document from your side, and you'll likely get your direct grant


Thanks Ramaus; wish your word come true


----------



## ramaus

Panko said:


> In case of 189, do we need to inform DIBP or any other authority about our first entry, etc. when we land there? Or is the visa automatically activated?


Check the status of your visa in VEVO portal, once the visa is granted the status of the visa is usually "In Effect". However you have to make your first entry as per condition of the grant.


----------



## sigamani

Hi All,

Thanks for your Warm Wishes.I hope 2013 Applicants get their VISA done before February end.

Wish you all the best friends

My CO details

GSM Case Officer - Team 4
GSM Adelaide


----------



## bliss

bobinv said:


> We have the same lodge date. The wait is killing me too but that's the only thing we can do.


Ya Bobinv; lets hope we get the grant soon.


----------



## blessngwe05

blessngwe05 said:


> Good day good people. Just a quick question with regards to the medical examination. I am planning to front upload all documents with the visa application and so am currently planning to undergo the medical examination soon. My question is as follows; The country that I am from doesn't have e-medical enabled clinics as yet and so I was wondering whether the "My Health Declaration" is meant ONLY for those that are attending e-medical enabled clinics?


Friends, PLEASE assist


----------



## sigamani

bliss said:


> No information whether CO is allocated or not :noidea:; checking email like 100 times a day :ranger: ; this wait is killing me :target:


Go and Check Documents , If they say it "Received" then they are reviewing your docs probably CO is assigned

If it says required then certainly CO is assigned and he will contact you soon to get documents done

Hope it gives some light to the tunnel


----------



## 0z_dream

blessngwe05 said:


> Friends, PLEASE assist


For that you have to download your e letter, form 26 ,form 160 for each person.
Check your country's panel doctor from immi site. Go to him they will do the medical test and will send the forms along with ur medical ref letter by courier to dibp.

Dont forget to collect the courier receipt from the hospital, which will help you to track down ur docs. Also take passport size photo with white background along with ur passport.


----------



## aryal

blessngwe05 said:


> Originally Posted by blessngwe05 View Post
> Good day good people. Just a quick question with regards to the medical examination. I am planning to front upload all documents with the visa application and so am currently planning to undergo the medical examination soon. My question is as follows; The country that I am from doesn't have e-medical enabled clinics as yet and so I was wondering whether the "My Health Declaration" is meant ONLY for those that are attending e-medical enabled clinics?
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, PLEASE assist
Click to expand...

I think there is no issue providing your declaration yourself, I got e-letter only after providing declaration.


----------



## DesiTadka

You don't and in order to enter Australia, you just need the Grant letter and passport. That said, if you are sure about where you are going to land in Australia and need help of the state immigration department, you can contact them and they will be happy to help you.



Panko said:


> In case of 189, do we need to inform DIBP or any other authority about our first entry, etc. when we land there? Or is the visa automatically activated?


----------



## pakiapplicant123

0z_dream said:


> Congrats Sigamani:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Congrats 190applicant:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Congrats DKY:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14
> 10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> TYPE 190
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> 18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------
> 08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> 09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------
> 09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> 18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 16/12/13----------bobinv-------------
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 
> TYPE 489
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14


why dont i see my name in this list?


----------



## hashtagPR

Is points a big criteria for processing 190 applicants?
Or once they get the invite, means the state has already validated their case and just need the DIPB to stamp the visa?


----------



## bliss

sigamani said:


> Go and Check Documents , If they say it "Received" then they are reviewing your docs probably CO is assigned
> 
> If it says required then certainly CO is assigned and he will contact you soon to get documents done
> 
> Hope it gives some light to the tunnel


Thanks sigamani ; the document status changing to receive does nt always mean that CO has been assigned (this is what I gather from this forum), well my document changed to received on 06 th Jan ( I uploaded on 3rd Jan); and nothing shows required, it shows recommended and received only moreover no communication from CO.

The only other way to know is by calling DIBP but then I think I will wait for few more weeks before making the call; who know I might get the direct grant  and wish all other waiting applicant also get it directly :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bobinv

bliss said:


> Thanks sigamani ; the document status changing to receive does nt always mean that CO has been assigned (this is what I gather from this forum), well my document changed to received on 06 th Jan ( I uploaded on 3rd Jan); and nothing shows required, it shows recommended and received only moreover no communication from CO.
> 
> The only other way to know is by calling DIBP but then I think I will wait for few more weeks before making the call; who know I might get the direct grant  and wish all other waiting applicant also get it directly :fingerscrossed:


Yes very true.. All my documents except for the ones I uploaded recently have received status as well..

It is advisable to call DIBP only 8 weeks after visa lodging as that is the time frame mentioned for CO allocation.


----------



## bobinv

hashtagPR said:


> Is points a big criteria for processing 190 applicants?
> Or once they get the invite, means the state has already validated their case and just need the DIPB to stamp the visa?


I don't think points matter. I have seen applicants with 75 points waiting for over 2 months for their grant while applicant with 60 points getting it in 2-3 weeks. It is DIBP 'a duty to verify all the documents/ evidence you have submitted to claim your points which is why it takes time to process visa.


----------



## Sai2Aus

FOr me too complete character assessment link is there. I uploaded the form 80 the next i lodged the application. I think its nothing to worry about. once the CO checks the form 80 it might disappear.


----------



## hashtagPR

bobinv said:


> I don't think points matter. I have seen applicants with 75 points waiting for over 2 months for their grant while applicant with 60 points getting it in 2-3 weeks. It is DIBP 'a duty to verify all the documents/ evidence you have submitted to claim your points which is why it takes time to process visa.


hmmm..Just wondering whats happening with my application!
no contact from CO too


----------



## 0z_dream

hashtagPR said:


> hmmm..Just wondering whats happening with my application!
> no contact from CO too


Yours will be direct grant


----------



## bobinv

hashtagPR said:


> hmmm..Just wondering whats happening with my application!
> no contact from CO too



I believe you will be getting a direct grant this week. If not , you should ring up DIBP and ask them for the status of your application.


----------



## hashtagPR

bobinv said:


> I believe you will be getting a direct grant this week. If not , you should ring up DIBP and ask them for the status of your application.


Thanks
Fingers crossed for that!
Pretty sure a CO would have been assigned by now.
But would call and check anyways!


----------



## hashtagPR

0z_dream said:


> Yours will be direct grant


Thanks Oz_dream
Like all other predictions...this comes true too!

btw, awesome job on maintaining the updated list of allocations and grants!
keeps the hope alive for a quick grant looking at all those greens


----------



## 0z_dream

hashtagPR said:


> Thanks Oz_dream
> Like all other predictions...this comes true too!
> 
> btw, awesome job on maintaining the updated list of allocations and grants!
> keeps the hope alive for a quick grant looking at all those greens


green makes me so happy,


----------



## sadya

Please give me information about 489 visa..Thanks


----------



## 0z_dream

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
13/01/14----------Jinc-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
*20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
16/12/13----------bobinv-------------
_17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## 0z_dream

usman1984 said:


> why dont i see my name in this list?


Hi usman, this list is actually meant for oct end-dec-jan applicant, if i dont keep a limit then it might be a huge list where i may not be able to update it frequently. 
I really love to add you to the list if you could provide me the details such as subclass, date lodged so on.


----------



## IAA81

*No CO yet....*



0z_dream said:


> Hi usman, this list is actually meant for oct end-dec-jan applicant, if i dont keep a limit then it might be a huge list where i may not be able to update it frequently.
> I really love to add you to the list if you could provide me the details such as subclass, date lodged so on.


Like my other friends, i am still waiting for some response from DIBP as i applied on 11-12-13. Hope somthing positive in this week.


----------



## ut0410

0z_dream said:


> Hi usman, this list is actually meant for oct end-dec-jan applicant, if i dont keep a limit then it might be a huge list where i may not be able to update it frequently.
> I really love to add you to the list if you could provide me the details such as subclass, date lodged so on.


Hey Oz,

If you are maintaining the Jan applicants too then would you add me to it.

PS - signature has details


----------



## 0z_dream

Added ut0410

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
21/12/13----------svspavan---------
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
13/01/14----------Jinc-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
12/11/13----------rrag--------------
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
*20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
16/12/13----------bobinv-------------
_17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## Theodyssey

*VISA 190 withdrawal*

Hi folks,

not sure whether this is going to be helpful to anyone but I thought I would share my story.

I initially lodged my e-Visa 190 on the immi website on the 5th December 2013 (yes I paid the mega-fee and all), but soon after realised there was a mistake in my application! 

Literally within 15 minutes of submitting it I have come to the conclusion that, instead of risking a Visa Refusal, I should have withdrawn my application risking the loss of the huge fee. 

The mistake I made was with my dates of employment. Basically during my EOI I had put down a certain start date for a job (I was claiming points for it) based on the information a company I had worked for provided me over the phone.

When I received the actual paperwork from them though, I noticed they had changed the start date!!! :confused2:

Although a marginal difference in total employment (two months) it would have been affecting the total points claimed so when I spoke with the operator in Adelaide about the matter they also suggested I would withdraw the application to be on the safe side. So I did, exactly on the 7th of December (literally 48 hours after submission). 

As you know chances of getting a refund on the VAC are little if not none. Well I am writing this post to let you know they accepted my request of withdrawal with a full refund! (In the meantime I have submitted another EOI for a visa 190 and paid a second VAC ). The way I did is with the utmost honesty! I sent the request explaining exactly why I committed the genuine mistake and mentioning the fact that I did withdraw right away so not to waste any CO's time at processing my application. 

They have been quite slow at acknowledging my withdrawal request (1 month) and today I had the email saying my request for a refund has been approved. :second::second:

Perhaps there are other people like me in the same boat out there and hopefully my story is a bit reassuring that if we make a (genuine) mistake they will take it into consideration. The people at DIBP are not that bad at all! 

Also should I start a thread about this somewhere else?

Good luck y'all!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*i finally fly to Melbourne on 18th April, 2014*

dear all my sweethearts,

i finally booked my flight ticket to Melbourne on 18/04/2013 and the flight will kiss the dreamland at about 6:30 am in Melbourne. I will fly through cathay pacific as it is one of the best flights that offer the maximum baggage allowances like 40KG for baggage and 10 KG for hand luggage, i mean 50 KG altogether at just RS.32,667 only (one way). 

I am single and have been looking for next steps. I welcome people who are planning to move to Melbourne during the same timelines so that it would be beneficial mutually to get to know many information such as accommodation, job search, locality etc.

Looking forward to hear from you buddies,

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## 0z_dream

Good luck my friend, hope you will keep in touch with us 


sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweethearts,
> 
> i finally booked my flight ticket to Melbourne on 18/04/2013 and the flight will kiss the dreamland at about 6:30 am in Melbourne. I will fly through cathay pacific as it is one of the best flights that offer the maximum baggage allowances like 40KG for baggage and 10 KG for hand luggage, i mean 50 KG altogether at just RS.32,667 only (one way).
> 
> I am single and have been looking for next steps. I welcome people who are planning to move to Melbourne during the same timelines so that it would be beneficial mutually to get to know many information such as accommodation, job search, locality etc.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you buddies,
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


----------



## askmohit

Hi, 

I have mistakenly marked "Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?" as No. Instead, I should have marked it as Yes and should have added my schooling details in it..

Now, I came to know that I can fill form 1023 and can mention the wrong details. But I am not sure what all information should I put in Correct Information box. Because normally, if one says Yes in application he/she needs to add some information in it. I am not sure what it is.. So if someone can help me with that it will be helpful..

Thanks
Mohit


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweethearts,
> 
> i finally booked my flight ticket to Melbourne on 18/04/2013 and the flight will kiss the dreamland at about 6:30 am in Melbourne. I will fly through cathay pacific as it is one of the best flights that offer the maximum baggage allowances like 40KG for baggage and 10 KG for hand luggage, i mean 50 KG altogether at just RS.32,667 only (one way).
> 
> I am single and have been looking for next steps. I welcome people who are planning to move to Melbourne during the same timelines so that it would be beneficial mutually to get to know many information such as accommodation, job search, locality etc.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you buddies,
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


We will meet over there as I am planning to make a short trip to oz in June


----------



## Black_Rose

Congratulation everyone who got the grant today. wish JRE best of luck, your CO was might be waiting for your allergy to recover


----------



## shivrajar

Hi guys , 

Lodged my VISA application on 03.01.2014. Any gues when CO will be allocated.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Theodyssey said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> not sure whether this is going to be helpful to anyone but I thought I would share my story.
> 
> I initially lodged my e-Visa 190 on the immi website on the 5th December 2013 (yes I paid the mega-fee and all), but soon after realised there was a mistake in my application!
> 
> Literally within 15 minutes of submitting it I have come to the conclusion that, instead of risking a Visa Refusal, I should have withdrawn my application risking the loss of the huge fee.
> 
> The mistake I made was with my dates of employment. Basically during my EOI I had put down a certain start date for a job (I was claiming points for it) based on the information a company I had worked for provided me over the phone.
> 
> When I received the actual paperwork from them though, I noticed they had changed the start date!!! :confused2:
> 
> Although a marginal difference in total employment (two months) it would have been affecting the total points claimed so when I spoke with the operator in Adelaide about the matter they also suggested I would withdraw the application to be on the safe side. So I did, exactly on the 7th of December (literally 48 hours after submission).
> 
> As you know chances of getting a refund on the VAC are little if not none. Well I am writing this post to let you know they accepted my request of withdrawal with a full refund! (In the meantime I have submitted another EOI for a visa 190 and paid a second VAC ). The way I did is with the utmost honesty! I sent the request explaining exactly why I committed the genuine mistake and mentioning the fact that I did withdraw right away so not to waste any CO's time at processing my application.
> 
> They have been quite slow at acknowledging my withdrawal request (1 month) and today I had the email saying my request for a refund has been approved. :second::second:
> 
> Perhaps there are other people like me in the same boat out there and hopefully my story is a bit reassuring that if we make a (genuine) mistake they will take it into consideration. The people at DIBP are not that bad at all!
> 
> Also should I start a thread about this somewhere else?
> 
> Good luck y'all!


Theoddessey,

I think you made the right decision of withdrawing your application and thankgod for the refund.. It would be surely informative for people who make mistake in the application in regard to employment dates.

All the best for second process.. Wish you luck to get through the whole process successfully


----------



## Sai2Aus

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweethearts,
> 
> i finally booked my flight ticket to Melbourne on 18/04/2013 and the flight will kiss the dreamland at about 6:30 am in Melbourne. I will fly through cathay pacific as it is one of the best flights that offer the maximum baggage allowances like 40KG for baggage and 10 KG for hand luggage, i mean 50 KG altogether at just RS.32,667 only (one way).
> 
> I am single and have been looking for next steps. I welcome people who are planning to move to Melbourne during the same timelines so that it would be beneficial mutually to get to know many information such as accommodation, job search, locality etc.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you buddies,
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


Dear Sathiya, All the best mate.. Do keep us updated on your job search,accommodation and other stuff.. Soon after u reach I will be landing Melbourne.. Wish to meet you in the dreamland.. lane:


----------



## imrukhan81

*Allocation table information*

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

If we check the above link, This page is updated today and can see in "Allocation table":

"This information was last updated on 31 January 2014 and the next update will occur in late February 2014."

So, we can expect more CO allocation for December 3rd week onwards applicants.

all the best.


----------



## RRag

A quick question for senior members Please advise…..

I was working for a company A till May 2013 and I joined another company B in June 2013, My agent raised submitted visa application in November 2013 in which he didn’t mention about Company B. do I need to inform this in form 1023 and submit it?? I am bit worried and cross checking every small mistake after seeing Sasha2013 visa refusal. When I applied and got positive assessment from ACS, I was still working in Company A

Regards
RRG


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

*uk pcc time*

Dear Forum,

I have sent my UK PCC filled form today. I have opted DD as payment mode.

How long does it take to get pcc.

One more query I have given my permanent address inform as I am staying in bangalore since last one month only in a PG and I don't have any address proof of my current city.

Please reply if any one have similar situation.

Amit


----------



## Ozbabe

Theodyssey said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> Good luck y'all!


Thanks for the information. Really useful.

Best wishes


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Congrats to all who got the grant.... Good Luck to all :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

I submit the application successfully. and after uploading document the progress change from recommended to required. What does it mean.

What document I have to upload to Attach Document button on top right.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## RRag

0z_dream said:


> Added ut0410
> 
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
> _23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> _12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> _16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 21/12/13----------svspavan---------
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 13/01/14----------Jinc-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---_
> 12/11/13----------rrag--------------
> *12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> *20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
> *21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> _04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> *12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> 16/12/13----------bobinv-------------
> _17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14_
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 08/01/14----------ut0410-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


In my application it is showing that application last updated on 13/01/2014, and also recommended from 80 and 1221 on same day. Hence i feel that co is allocated on 13/01/2014


----------



## bobinv

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> I submit the application successfully. and after uploading document the progress change from recommended to required. What does it mean.
> 
> What document I have to upload to Attach Document button on top right.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


This is normal.. The status will change to received in a day or two.


----------



## mafuz767

Sasha2013 said:


> Well desitadka, I am just doing some guesswork while waiting for my agent to return back on Saturday and tell me what happened. Case status is Finalized but it cannot be granted because I am yet to do my PCC and med. So the only other possibility of Finalized status is rejection email to agent.
> 
> The only reason I am even thinking of rejection is because I received my invite on 2nd Dec and my ACS letter date states 3rd Dec (it's a long story) and on some other forum I read that there was a rejection because ACS result has to come before you file EOI. So basically I will have some explanation to do if that is the case.


Hi, sorry to say, one of my intimate friend who got the invitation before the skills assessment and case officer refused it saying that he had applied before he recieved his skills assessment. Moreover, he did not get any refund as well.
Thanks


----------



## RRag

A quick question for senior members Please advise…..

I was working for a company A till May 2013 and I joined another company B in June 2013, My agent raised submitted visa application in November 2013 in which he didn’t mention about Company B. do I need to inform this in form 1023 and submit it?? I am bit worried and cross checking every small mistake after seeing Sasha2013 visa refusal. When I applied and got positive assessment from ACS, I was still working in Company A.

I am posting this once again just to priorities this message, I am sorry for inconvenient .

Regards
RRAG


----------



## Ishot557

sathiyaseelan said:


> dear all my sweethearts,
> 
> i finally booked my flight ticket to Melbourne on 18/04/2013 and the flight will kiss the dreamland at about 6:30 am in Melbourne. I will fly through cathay pacific as it is one of the best flights that offer the maximum baggage allowances like 40KG for baggage and 10 KG for hand luggage, i mean 50 KG altogether at just RS.32,667 only (one way).
> 
> I am single and have been looking for next steps. I welcome people who are planning to move to Melbourne during the same timelines so that it would be beneficial mutually to get to know many information such as accommodation, job search, locality etc.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you buddies,
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


 Hey Sathiya,
Good to know you are coming to Australia. 
But are you sure you are traveling on 18/04/2013 ??? Lol
Too excited I guess.
Cheers!!


----------



## Theodyssey

Sai2Aus said:


> Theoddessey,
> 
> I think you made the right decision of withdrawing your application and thankgod for the refund.. It would be surely informative for people who make mistake in the application in regard to employment dates.
> 
> All the best for second process.. Wish you luck to get through the whole process successfully


Thank you my friend...appreciate it!:fingerscrossed: I am now waiting for a CO to be allocated to my second e-Visa application having front loaded all the required documents.

All in all I think that honesty is the best policy and what goes around comes around, so if anyone makes a little mistake they should let DIBP know as soon as they can!


----------



## jinc

The status will change to received in a day or two

Are you sure Bobin. I uploaded all docs on 13 jan 2014.on the Same day of my visa application. Still my status is required for all uploaded docs and recommended for other docs.


----------



## Theodyssey

Same here.

I have uploaded all the docs on the 17th January, including Form 80 and PCC's. My Medicals were all cleared the following week, yet the status next to each document says "required".

I suspect it will change once a CO has been allocated?

Anyone?


----------



## jre05

jinc said:


> Thats great start for the month. News on grants also are breaking in. Wish you all best and God bless


Oh yeah first Monday of the month  Good point, thanks a lot for your wishes and you too 



Sai2Aus said:


> Hey JR
> 
> That's a great news.. All the best for the medicals.
> 
> Where is your signature ? When did you lodge the visa? 189 or 190?


Thank you. How appropriate was my Medicals.

Mine is 189.



Vamshi4happy said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR CO ALLOCATION​
> 
> 
> * JRE05​*


Thank you so much Vamshi, hope for all of us speedy grant 



bliss said:


> Hey JR;
> 
> That's a great news ! wish you all the best
> 
> Bliss


Thank you Bliss, you too  Wishing all of us speedy grant



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi Jr, my dear. i am very glad to see your visa application moving ahead and wish you will get your visa grant very soon.
> 
> Don't worry about anything as your application is straight-forward.
> 
> My prayers are always there for you, my buddy.
> 
> Warm regards,
> sathiya


Oh Sathiya, thank you so much for your warm wishes and kind words, now I should be expecting no more delay for the grant 



0z_dream said:


> Congrats,Pls provide me ur timeline, i need to add to my list


My timeline:

16th October - Invite and application launched.

Type - 189

CO Allocation - Today.



ramaus said:


> Congrats Mate,
> 
> hope you would also get your grants very soon.
> 
> Have you been asked for your CV? my CV has asked for my full CV, so I was wondering if this is the case for everyone or just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 234912 ( 190 )| IELTS-8.5,7.5,7,7.5 | VET-ASSESS - 5 Dec 13 | EOI - 10 Dec 2013 | QLD SS - 11 Dec 13| Invite - 13 Dec 13 | 190 Lodged - 17 Dec 13 | PCC-20 Dec 13 | Med -13 Jan 14 | CO (Brisbane T33) - 31 Jan 2014 | Additional doc submitted 2 Feb 14 | Grant - ???


CV was not requested for me at all. However there are cases where it was requested (Preferably for 190).



Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation everyone who got the grant today. wish JRE best of luck, your CO was might be waiting for your allergy to recover


Oh thank you Black Rose, Perhaps that would have been the case  hahaha

Well by god's grace I am perfect now and my doctor also confirmed me I am all good :yo: Yes, I hope the grant within few hours (Days).

Best of luck to you too. 


*Nishant and Ratnesh*

Thank you so much for your kind words, yes good time for all of us buddies 

Ratnesh's support and kind help on guiding me to Medicals is highly appreciated. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Thank you so much Ratnesh for guiding me through and my medicals went exactly how you shared your experience (It was so comfortable for me knowing it from you).  I would say, all these success is through your guidance and many others.

*As guided by Ratnesh and as my experience on Medicals is as follows guys (For newbies):*

1. You need to take 2 phtos passport size with white background
2. Passport in Original
3. Passport Bio Pages Photocopy
4. EReferral Letter (HAP ID Letter)
5. Form 26 (For me, they asked to give it filled and I already had one filled and one unfilled copy, I could quickly hand over the filled one so as to avoid any delay). 
6. Form 160 (Not asked by Clinics, but I took just print out just in case if it was needed) - But never asked.
7. Fees - Rs 3600
8. You can eat and go, no worries.

Form 26 is ONLY for the reference of the hospitals, they stick your photo and doctor write all your test observations there and keep it there for their records (Perhaps they submit result from what is written there mostly). They took a photo of me and upload in the online application which is available for them. They also told me that, I can get my reports/results after 48 hours by visiting the same clinic. It was well organized and my process were finished within 1.5 hours. It was so smooth.

Thank you all once again for your extended supports and I am happy to help with things that I experienced so far. Now, final stage is, my GRANT  

You guys many of you were supporting me yesterday for my medicals doubt and today, how appropriate that I just was requested the same by the CO  All done  Its all god's blessings, my parents, elders blessings, and you people's well wishes and also the power and bless by the nature


----------



## jcmk

I just lodged today! :fingerscrossed:

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/01/14---------------UT0410---------
17/01/14--------------Gyan---------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
13/01/14------------kaurivneet--------
16/01/14----------misguided----------
17/01/14----------thinkpanther--------- 
04/02/14----------jcmk-----------------


----------



## bobinv

jinc said:


> The status will change to received in a day or two
> 
> Are you sure Bobin. I uploaded all docs on 13 jan 2014.on the Same day of my visa application. Still my status is required for all uploaded docs and recommended for other docs.


Hi,

In my case and several other, the status of the documents changed to "Received" in a couple of days. I uploaded a document on 31rst of Jan and still shows required. It might take a few more days, dont worry about it.


----------



## karnavidyut

jre05 said:


> Oh yeah first Monday of the month  Good point, thanks a lot for your wishes and you too
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. How appropriate was my Medicals.
> 
> Mine is 189.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Vamshi, hope for all of us speedy grant
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Bliss, you too  Wishing all of us speedy grant
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sathiya, thank you so much for your warm wishes and kind words, now I should be expecting no more delay for the grant
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 16th October - Invite and application launched.
> 
> Type - 189
> 
> CO Allocation - Today.
> 
> 
> 
> CV was not requested for me at all. However there are cases where it was requested (Preferably for 190).
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you Black Rose, Perhaps that would have been the case  hahaha
> 
> Well by god's grace I am perfect now and my doctor also confirmed me I am all good :yo: Yes, I hope the grant within few hours (Days).
> 
> Best of luck to you too.
> 
> 
> *Nishant and Ratnesh*
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words, yes good time for all of us buddies
> 
> Ratnesh's support and kind help on guiding me to Medicals is highly appreciated. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Thank you so much Ratnesh for guiding me through and my medicals went exactly how you shared your experience (It was so comfortable for me knowing it from you).  I would say, all these success is through your guidance and many others.
> 
> *As guided by Ratnesh and as my experience on Medicals is as follows guys (For newbies):*
> 
> 1. You need to take 2 phtos passport size with white background
> 2. Passport in Original
> 3. Passport Bio Pages Photocopy
> 4. EReferral Letter (HAP ID Letter)
> 5. Form 26 (For me, they asked to give it filled and I already had one filled and one unfilled copy, I could quickly hand over the filled one so as to avoid any delay).
> 6. Form 160 (Not asked by Clinics, but I took just print out just in case if it was needed) - But never asked.
> 7. Fees - Rs 3600
> 8. You can eat and go, no worries.
> 
> Form 26 is ONLY for the reference of the hospitals, they stick your photo and doctor write all your test observations there and keep it there for their records (Perhaps they submit result from what is written there mostly). They took a photo of me and upload in the online application which is available for them. They also told me that, I can get my reports/results after 48 hours by visiting the same clinic. It was well organized and my process were finished within 1.5 hours. It was so smooth.
> 
> Thank you all once again for your extended supports and I am happy to help with things that I experienced so far. Now, final stage is, my GRANT
> 
> You guys many of you were supporting me yesterday for my medicals doubt and today, how appropriate that I just was requested the same by the CO  All done  Its all god's blessings, my parents, elders blessings, and you people's well wishes and also the power and bless by the nature


Small Congratulations for now! you are almost there....
I'll leave the bigger congratulations for later 

Thanks to you and Ratnesh for sharing the steps in good detail.....I've not yet reached that stage but feel so much more confident knowing about what is to come in advance


----------



## jre05

karnavidyut said:


> Small Congratulations for now! you are almost there....
> I'll leave the bigger congratulations for later
> 
> Thanks to you and Ratnesh for sharing the steps in good detail.....I've not yet reached that stage but feel so much more confident knowing about what is to come in advance


Thank you buddy, yes you need to hold big congratulation writings for my grant   

I am glad that all our experience helps you and others here 

Keep these pages bookmarked under "Medical test" name in your browser or perhaps copy these kind of texts in a notepad for quick reference  I do that always 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## svspavan

Hi Friends,

Finally after a wait of 6 weeks I have been allocated a CO.
CO is from Adelaide Team 4 with the initials JH.

CO has not asked me for any documents as of now. But the following is the main summary of the mail.

======

I am happy you have met most of the requirements, however, there is an outstanding requirement which I must wait for.

The medicals for your spouse have been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for assessment.

I must wait for the MOC to review and clear the medicals before I can proceed any further.

======

There was a lot of confusion in the mail.

Firstly, the CO referred to me as "Mrs" but I am "Mr". 
I doubt if the CO mistook my wife to be primary application and so addressed this way.

Then, as a matter of fact, during the medical tests by the panel doctor, my son's medicals were referred for further review with a suggested pediatric panel, since he was a little under weight as per the standards of the DIBP. Whereas, the medicals for myself and my wife were cleared immediately.

Upon completion of further review, the pediatric panel gave a detailed report clearing the medicals for my son to the panel doctor. After this the medical section in my immi account signified cleared (the organize health checks links disappeared).

The confusing part here is that the CO mentioned that my spouse's medicals have been referred to MOC.

Senior Expats please advice if this could mean that the CO does not need any thing from me and would be providing me a grant upon receiving clearance from the MOC. Further, do you suggest that I write to the CO with a similar explanation to clear my confusion or just wait for the MOC to clear the medicals after review.

Thanks for all your help from time to time.

Regards


----------



## jre05

svspavan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally after a wait of 6 weeks I have been allocated a CO.
> CO is from Adelaide Team 4 with the initials JH.
> 
> CO has not asked me for any documents as of now. But the following is the main summary of the mail.
> 
> ======
> 
> I am happy you have met most of the requirements, however, there is an outstanding requirement which I must wait for.
> 
> The medicals for your spouse have been referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC) for assessment.
> 
> I must wait for the MOC to review and clear the medicals before I can proceed any further.
> 
> ======
> 
> There was a lot of confusion in the mail.
> 
> Firstly, the CO referred to me as "Mrs" but I am "Mr".
> I doubt if the CO mistook my wife to be primary application and so addressed this way.
> 
> Then, as a matter of fact, during the medical tests by the panel doctor, my son's medicals were referred for further review with a suggested pediatric panel, since he was a little under weight as per the standards of the DIBP. Whereas, the medicals for myself and my wife were cleared immediately.
> 
> Upon completion of further review, the pediatric panel gave a detailed report clearing the medicals for my son to the panel doctor. After this the medical section in my immi account signified cleared (the organize health checks links disappeared).
> 
> The confusing part here is that the CO mentioned that my spouse's medicals have been referred to MOC.
> 
> Senior Expats please advice if this could mean that the CO does not need any thing from me and would be providing me a grant upon receiving clearance from the MOC. Further, do you suggest that I write to the CO with a similar explanation to clear my confusion or just wait for the MOC to clear the medicals after review.
> 
> Thanks for all your help from time to time.
> 
> Regards


Yes it means that you do not have any pending action to be performed but wait for hearing the grant based on reviews by MOC.


----------



## jre05

jre05 said:


> Oh yeah first Monday of the month  Good point, thanks a lot for your wishes and you too
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. How appropriate was my Medicals.
> 
> Mine is 189.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Vamshi, hope for all of us speedy grant
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Bliss, you too  Wishing all of us speedy grant
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sathiya, thank you so much for your warm wishes and kind words, now I should be expecting no more delay for the grant
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 16th October - Invite and application launched.
> 
> Type - 189
> 
> CO Allocation - Today.
> 
> 
> 
> CV was not requested for me at all. However there are cases where it was requested (Preferably for 190).
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you Black Rose, Perhaps that would have been the case  hahaha
> 
> Well by god's grace I am perfect now and my doctor also confirmed me I am all good :yo: Yes, I hope the grant within few hours (Days).
> 
> Best of luck to you too.
> 
> 
> *Nishant and Ratnesh*
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words, yes good time for all of us buddies
> 
> Ratnesh's support and kind help on guiding me to Medicals is highly appreciated. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Thank you so much Ratnesh for guiding me through and my medicals went exactly how you shared your experience (It was so comfortable for me knowing it from you).  I would say, all these success is through your guidance and many others.
> 
> *As guided by Ratnesh and as my experience on Medicals is as follows guys (For newbies):*
> 
> 1. You need to take 2 phtos passport size with white background
> 2. Passport in Original
> 3. Passport Bio Pages Photocopy
> 4. EReferral Letter (HAP ID Letter)
> 5. Form 26 (For me, they asked to give it filled and I already had one filled and one unfilled copy, I could quickly hand over the filled one so as to avoid any delay).
> 6. Form 160 (Not asked by Clinics, but I took just print out just in case if it was needed) - But never asked.
> 7. Fees - Rs 3600
> 8. You can eat and go, no worries.
> 
> Form 26 is ONLY for the reference of the hospitals, they stick your photo and doctor write all your test observations there and keep it there for their records (Perhaps they submit result from what is written there mostly). They took a photo of me and upload in the online application which is available for them. They also told me that, I can get my reports/results after 48 hours by visiting the same clinic. It was well organized and my process were finished within 1.5 hours. It was so smooth.
> 
> Thank you all once again for your extended supports and I am happy to help with things that I experienced so far. Now, final stage is, my GRANT
> 
> You guys many of you were supporting me yesterday for my medicals doubt and today, how appropriate that I just was requested the same by the CO  All done  Its all god's blessings, my parents, elders blessings, and you people's well wishes and also the power and bless by the nature


*OZ_DREAM:*

Sorry, typo - 16th December received invite and launched.


----------



## tuba

Hi guys,

Today we received good and bad news at the same time. Good news is we have a CO finally! Bad news is she is asking for PCC from UAE and Qatar, which we applied for 2.5 months ago. Still no news on the embassies. 

I'm so frustrated now!


----------



## karnavidyut

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> I have sent my UK PCC filled form today. I have opted DD as payment mode.
> 
> How long does it take to get pcc.
> 
> One more query I have given my permanent address inform as I am staying in bangalore since last one month only in a PG and I don't have any address proof of my current city.
> 
> Please reply if any one have similar situation.
> 
> Amit


I applied for UK PCC and got it back within 4 days....It depends how many addresses you have lived in UK....But this will definitely be a lot quicker than the India PCC....


----------



## sgn1982

Dear all, 

Two days before i have submitted 190 visa 17 part application and paid fees.

In that application, i have missed to input secondary school for me and secondary school, higher secondary school and degree details for my wife. In that part for my part i put my diploma details and for my wife i put master degree details.

Seniors pls suggest me whether do i need i submit change of circumstances form for it?

Thank you.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## sandy227

hi all,
need help.
I submitted my 190 visa application on 2nd Feb 2014.
When i open the application, it shows application submitted and application Application fee paid receipt. And it shows Person1 with my name and Person2 with my wife's name. But for both the persons, it shows "The next steps for this application have not yet been determined. If evidence is required for this application, the next steps will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page."

When i click on Attach Document link on right hand side, an applet opens but the Applicant drop down shows only my name and doesn't show the second applicant.

Please advise.


----------



## yangxh7

So quiet today. Any CO allocation or grant news?


----------



## 5ab

yangxh7 said:


> So quiet today. Any CO allocation or grant news?


Hey mate,
Which state you have applied for sub class 190. I applied for eoi with 65 pts with no work experience. Do you reckon i can apply for 190. My assessment is 233914.


----------



## sandy227

hi all,
need help.
I submitted my 190 visa application on 2nd Feb 2014.
When i open the application, it shows application submitted and application Application fee paid receipt. And it shows Person1 with my name and Person2 with my wife's name. But for both the persons, it shows "The next steps for this application have not yet been determined. If evidence is required for this application, the next steps will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page."

When i click on Attach Document link on right hand side, an applet opens but the Applicant drop down shows only my name and doesn't show the second applicant.

Please advise.


----------



## nicanikkz

Hi Guys!

I'm very happy to let you all know that I got my grant today for Visa 190. I lodged my application last Dec 11th so to all those December applicants, hang in there you'll be next. 

I'm a silent reader of this thread and just want to let you know how much I appreciate all the information here. Not only it helped me go thru my application with a breeze but somehow it also made the wait worthwhile. And I'm telling you all, everything was worth it. 

I'm gonna land in Canberra end of this March so to all those whoare bound for ACT, please ping me and maybe we can arrange something.

Again, best of luck to all and may we all have a prosperous life in Oz. 

Nica


----------



## ramaus

sandy227 said:


> hi all,
> need help.
> I submitted my 190 visa application on 2nd Feb 2014.
> When i open the application, it shows application submitted and application Application fee paid receipt. And it shows Person1 with my name and Person2 with my wife's name. But for both the persons, it shows "The next steps for this application have not yet been determined. If evidence is required for this application, the next steps will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page."
> 
> When i click on Attach Document link on right hand side, an applet opens but the Applicant drop down shows only my name and doesn't show the second applicant.
> 
> Please advise.


Hi Sandy227,

it took one day for me to show the list of required documents. Wait for half a day at least and log out and log in multiple times, eventually you'll see the list of required evidences for each applicant.

Good luck buddy !:fingerscrossed:


----------



## yangxh7

5ab said:


> Hey mate,
> Which state you have applied for sub class 190. I applied for eoi with 65 pts with no work experience. Do you reckon i can apply for 190. My assessment is 233914.


I applied Vic SS. R u currently living in Vic? If yes, go ahead and lodge an application. If no, you need to secure a job before lodging an application.


----------



## nextgoal

sandy227 said:


> hi all,
> need help.
> I submitted my 190 visa application on 2nd Feb 2014.
> When i open the application, it shows application submitted and application Application fee paid receipt. And it shows Person1 with my name and Person2 with my wife's name. But for both the persons, it shows "The next steps for this application have not yet been determined. If evidence is required for this application, the next steps will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page."
> 
> When i click on Attach Document link on right hand side, an applet opens but the Applicant drop down shows only my name and doesn't show the second applicant.
> 
> Please advise.


Hi,

Logout and login back , the system will show a bunch of required documents for each of the applicants . You dont have to specifically upload documents through the "Upload documents" button on the top right corner .

If you are still facing the problem , wait for a day and try back. The system seems to be a bit glitchy!

Best Regards
MV


----------



## emerald89

*Passport Information Update*

Dear Seniors,

I would like to ask a question which is slightly off topic from this thread but I see that this is the most visited thread and I have high chance to get the answer. Any response is appreciated. 

I have submitted ACS processing with my old passport which will be expired in March 2015. When I renew my passport at that time, the passport number will be changed to a new format. My questions is 

1) Should I go and get a new passport before I submit EOI (which I am looking around June 2014)?
2) Is ACS letter stated with passport number?
3) Is there any problem if the passport number in ACS and EOI is different?
4) Should I continue the whole process, IELTS, EOI and Visa with old passport and then update with new passport only when it is ready? 

Thank you.


----------



## bobinv

*Visa granted*

Hi Friends,

I would like to inform you that I have been granted the PR visa today. Got the mail a few minutes back. It was a direct grant. My timelines are mentioned in my signature.

All the best to everyone awaiting their grants. I will still be active in this forum so feel free to ping me in case of any doubts/queries.


----------



## yangxh7

bobinv said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to inform you that I have been granted the PR visa today. Got the mail a few minutes back. It was a direct grant. My timelines are mentioned in my signature.
> 
> All the best to everyone awaiting their grants. I will still be active in this forum so feel free to ping me in case of any doubts/queries.


Congrats, mate.


----------



## bobinv

yangxh7 said:


> Congrats, mate.


Thanks pal. Since our dates are almost similar, you would be getting your grant soon.


----------



## sgn1982

Dear all, 

Two days before i have submitted 190 visa 17 part application and paid fees.

In that application, i have missed to input secondary school for me and secondary school, higher secondary school and degree details for my wife. In that part for my part i put my diploma details and for my wife i put master degree details.

Seniors pls suggest me whether do i need i submit change of circumstances form for it?

Thank you.


----------



## misguided

bobinv said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to inform you that I have been granted the PR visa today. Got the mail a few minutes back. It was a direct grant. My timelines are mentioned in my signature.
> 
> All the best to everyone awaiting their grants. I will still be active in this forum so feel free to ping me in case of any doubts/queries.


Congrats bobinv and best of luck for your future. 

Can you kindly update the spreadsheet 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Nicanikkz* 























.


----------



## 5ab

bobinv said:


> Thanks pal. Since our dates are almost similar, you would be getting your grant soon.


Hey mate,
Which state you applied for subclass 190. I hv 65 pts but ni work experience. Do you reckon i can apply for 190. Skill 233914


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Bobinv* 























.


----------



## yangxh7

Hi guys,

I called DIBP today. They told me that I have been allocated to team 33 Brisbane (CO not yet). 190 18/12 guys, we will be hearing back from CO anytime soon.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

yangxh7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I called DIBP today. They told me that I have been allocated to team 33 Brisbane (CO not yet). 190 18/12 guys, we will be hearing back from CO anytime soon.


Thanks for the update yangxh7


----------



## friction

Hurray.....direct grant!

190 Visa Lodged: 17 Dec; Grant: 03 Feb, Brisbane GSM Team 33.

I would like to share a general comment regarding immi webiste status updates from my experience. I had frontloaded everything including my medicals. No contacts from CO's whatsoever till grant date..there weren't any status change messages in immi website! My emedical status message was also not updated. From my experience, these indications does not directly imply that a CO is not allocated. No news is indeed a good news, at least in this context.

This forum is truly a great help to successfully lodge a PR application without any agents. Thank you all! Best of luck to everyone waiting out there...'m sure its gonna be soon!


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Friction* 























.


----------



## 0z_dream

Update RRAG,svspavan
Added jre05, tuba
Congrats nicanikkz :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Congrats bobinv:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Congrats friction:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
_16/12/13----------jre05--------------CO: 03/2/14----------_
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_21/12/13----------svspavan---------CO: 03/02/14----------_
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
13/01/14----------Jinc-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
*20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*11/12/13----------nicanikkz------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
_13/12/13----------tuba-----------CO:03/02/14_
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*16/12/13----------bobinv------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14*
[/COLOR][/B]
_17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## DKY

Congratulations bobinv ... wish you all the best for your future in Aus.



bobinv said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to inform you that I have been granted the PR visa today. Got the mail a few minutes back. It was a direct grant. My timelines are mentioned in my signature.
> 
> All the best to everyone awaiting their grants. I will still be active in this forum so feel free to ping me in case of any doubts/queries.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Theodyssey said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> not sure whether this is going to be helpful to anyone but I thought I would share my story.
> 
> I initially lodged my e-Visa 190 on the immi website on the 5th December 2013 (yes I paid the mega-fee and all), but soon after realised there was a mistake in my application!
> 
> Literally within 15 minutes of submitting it I have come to the conclusion that, instead of risking a Visa Refusal, I should have withdrawn my application risking the loss of the huge fee.
> 
> The mistake I made was with my dates of employment. Basically during my EOI I had put down a certain start date for a job (I was claiming points for it) based on the information a company I had worked for provided me over the phone.
> 
> When I received the actual paperwork from them though, I noticed they had changed the start date!!! :confused2:
> 
> Although a marginal difference in total employment (two months) it would have been affecting the total points claimed so when I spoke with the operator in Adelaide about the matter they also suggested I would withdraw the application to be on the safe side. So I did, exactly on the 7th of December (literally 48 hours after submission).
> 
> As you know chances of getting a refund on the VAC are little if not none. Well I am writing this post to let you know they accepted my request of withdrawal with a full refund! (In the meantime I have submitted another EOI for a visa 190 and paid a second VAC ). The way I did is with the utmost honesty! I sent the request explaining exactly why I committed the genuine mistake and mentioning the fact that I did withdraw right away so not to waste any CO's time at processing my application.
> 
> They have been quite slow at acknowledging my withdrawal request (1 month) and today I had the email saying my request for a refund has been approved. :second::second:
> 
> Perhaps there are other people like me in the same boat out there and hopefully my story is a bit reassuring that if we make a (genuine) mistake they will take it into consideration. The people at DIBP are not that bad at all!
> 
> Also should I start a thread about this somewhere else?
> 
> Good luck y'all!


Hi Theodyssey,

You must be lucky to get the refund 

Thank you for sharing this information!!!

MD


----------



## hashtagPR

Can anyone post the number of DIPB please?


----------



## SAMD_Oz

*Congrats Nicanikkz, Bobinv, Friction :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Great to see the grant for Dec'13 applicants!

Good Luck!*



nicanikkz said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm very happy to let you all know that I got my grant today for Visa 190. I lodged my application last Dec 11th so to all those December applicants, hang in there you'll be next.
> 
> I'm a silent reader of this thread and just want to let you know how much I appreciate all the information here. Not only it helped me go thru my application with a breeze but somehow it also made the wait worthwhile. And I'm telling you all, everything was worth it.
> 
> I'm gonna land in Canberra end of this March so to all those whoare bound for ACT, please ping me and maybe we can arrange something.
> 
> Again, best of luck to all and may we all have a prosperous life in Oz.
> 
> Nica





bobinv said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to inform you that I have been granted the PR visa today. Got the mail a few minutes back. It was a direct grant. My timelines are mentioned in my signature.
> 
> All the best to everyone awaiting their grants. I will still be active in this forum so feel free to ping me in case of any doubts/queries.





friction said:


> Hurray.....direct grant!
> 
> 190 Visa Lodged: 17 Dec; Grant: 03 Feb, Brisbane GSM Team 33.
> 
> I would like to share a general comment regarding immi webiste status updates from my experience. I had frontloaded everything including my medicals. No contacts from CO's whatsoever till grant date..there weren't any status change messages in immi website! My emedical status message was also not updated. From my experience, these indications does not directly imply that a CO is not allocated. No news is indeed a good news, at least in this context.
> 
> This forum is truly a great help to successfully lodge a PR application without any agents. Thank you all! Best of luck to everyone waiting out there...'m sure its gonna be soon!


----------



## bliss

nicanikkz said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm very happy to let you all know that I got my grant today for Visa 190. I lodged my application last Dec 11th so to all those December applicants, hang in there you'll be next.
> 
> I'm a silent reader of this thread and just want to let you know how much I appreciate all the information here. Not only it helped me go thru my application with a breeze but somehow it also made the wait worthwhile. And I'm telling you all, everything was worth it.
> 
> I'm gonna land in Canberra end of this March so to all those whoare bound for ACT, please ping me and maybe we can arrange something.
> 
> Again, best of luck to all and may we all have a prosperous life in Oz.
> 
> Nica


COngrats :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## bliss

bobinv said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to inform you that I have been granted the PR visa today. Got the mail a few minutes back. It was a direct grant. My timelines are mentioned in my signature.
> 
> All the best to everyone awaiting their grants. I will still be active in this forum so feel free to ping me in case of any doubts/queries.



Great Bobinv ; seems people from 16th Dec have started rolling ; all the very best to you. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## bliss

friction said:


> Hurray.....direct grant!
> 
> 190 Visa Lodged: 17 Dec; Grant: 03 Feb, Brisbane GSM Team 33.
> 
> I would like to share a general comment regarding immi webiste status updates from my experience. I had frontloaded everything including my medicals. No contacts from CO's whatsoever till grant date..there weren't any status change messages in immi website! My emedical status message was also not updated. From my experience, these indications does not directly imply that a CO is not allocated. No news is indeed a good news, at least in this context.
> 
> This forum is truly a great help to successfully lodge a PR application without any agents. Thank you all! Best of luck to everyone waiting out there...'m sure its gonna be soon!


Hey friction ; Congratulations for you grant; wow a direct grant is so cool. 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Juancho

bobinv said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to inform you that I have been granted the PR visa today. Got the mail a few minutes back. It was a direct grant. My timelines are mentioned in my signature.
> 
> All the best to everyone awaiting their grants. I will still be active in this forum so feel free to ping me in case of any doubts/queries.


congratulations buddy


----------



## bobinv

5ab said:


> Hey mate,
> Which state you applied for subclass 190. I hv 65 pts but ni work experience. Do you reckon i can apply for 190. Skill 233914


I went through Victoria state and I didn't claim points for work experience. Since you have 65 points , you might get an invite in the next round itself. 
Alternatively. You can apply for Victoria state sponsorship and if approved , just update your EOI with Victoria as your preferred state.


----------



## jaideepf1407

I have Recieved a total of 14 years Experince for my occupation (231212) as per my skills assessment.
They have not mentioned any other details in the Assessment ...

I had not submitted papers for 5 months work Experince as at that time I was under the impression that I would not require it.
Have now filled out my EOI and may require my 5 months work Exp to claim for the complete 15 points as per the 8 out of last 10 years criteria.

Can I enter the relevant work Exp in my EOI even though I had not submitted it during my Skills assessment.
I have contract papers and salary slips to prove the same


----------



## nithila.nagu

hi all,

i got my grant just few mins ago   
HAPPY AND EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HURRAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :cheer2::rockon:arty:


----------



## sigamani

hashtagPR said:


> Can anyone post the number of DIPB please?



This is DIBP Contact No


+61 1300 364 613


----------



## sigamani

nithila.nagu said:


> hi all,
> 
> i got my grant just few mins ago
> HAPPY AND EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HURRAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :cheer2::rockon:arty:




Congrats!


----------



## Sai2Aus

nicanikkz said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I'm very happy to let you all know that I got my grant today for Visa 190. I lodged my application last Dec 11th so to all those December applicants, hang in there you'll be next.
> 
> I'm a silent reader of this thread and just want to let you know how much I appreciate all the information here. Not only it helped me go thru my application with a breeze but somehow it also made the wait worthwhile. And I'm telling you all, everything was worth it.
> 
> I'm gonna land in Canberra end of this March so to all those whoare bound for ACT, please ping me and maybe we can arrange something.
> 
> Again, best of luck to all and may we all have a prosperous life in Oz.
> 
> Nica





bobinv said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I would like to inform you that I have been granted the PR visa today. Got the mail a few minutes back. It was a direct grant. My timelines are mentioned in my signature.
> 
> All the best to everyone awaiting their grants. I will still be active in this forum so feel free to ping me in case of any doubts/queries.



Congrats Nica, bobin and friction.. lane:lane::second:


----------



## Sai2Aus

nithila.nagu said:


> hi all,
> 
> i got my grant just few mins ago
> HAPPY AND EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HURRAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :cheer2::rockon:arty:


Congrats Nithila... lane:lane:

Applicants after 15th Dec we can expect our grants this week.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sigamani

friction said:


> Hurray.....direct grant!
> 
> 190 Visa Lodged: 17 Dec; Grant: 03 Feb, Brisbane GSM Team 33.
> 
> I would like to share a general comment regarding immi webiste status updates from my experience. I had frontloaded everything including my medicals. No contacts from CO's whatsoever till grant date..there weren't any status change messages in immi website! My emedical status message was also not updated. From my experience, these indications does not directly imply that a CO is not allocated. No news is indeed a good news, at least in this context.
> 
> This forum is truly a great help to successfully lodge a PR application without any agents. Thank you all! Best of luck to everyone waiting out there...'m sure its gonna be soon!


Congrats!


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats nithila.nagu :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
*04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14*
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
_16/12/13----------jre05--------------CO: 03/2/14----------_
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_21/12/13----------svspavan---------CO: 03/02/14----------_
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
13/01/14----------Jinc-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
*20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*11/12/13----------nicanikkz------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
_13/12/13----------tuba-----------CO:03/02/14_
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*16/12/13----------bobinv------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14*
[/COLOR][/B]
_17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## Sai2Aus

yangxh7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I called DIBP today. They told me that I have been allocated to team 33 Brisbane (CO not yet). 190 18/12 guys, we will be hearing back from CO anytime soon.


Yang thats a wonderful news.. All the best..


----------



## DSS

Hi

I am trying to get form 26 AS from the online site, from past 2 weeks I am unable to assess the site. https://services.tdscpc.gov.in/serv/view26AS.xhtml.
It displays the site down due to technical errors. Is there any other way to obtain the form.


Dss


----------



## 2013

nithila.nagu said:


> hi all,
> 
> i got my grant just few mins ago
> HAPPY AND EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HURRAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :cheer2::rockon:arty:


Congrats... !!

CO initials.. ?? and team?


----------



## SAMD_Oz

nithila.nagu said:


> hi all,
> 
> i got my grant just few mins ago
> HAPPY AND EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HURRAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :cheer2::rockon:arty:


Thats great... Congrats :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Congrats Nica, bobi, friction and nithila :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## cherry83

Congratulations bobinv..


----------



## bliss

nithila.nagu said:


> hi all,
> 
> i got my grant just few mins ago
> HAPPY AND EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HURRAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :cheer2::rockon:arty:



Congrats ! that's really awesome. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sandy227

nextgoal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Logout and login back , the system will show a bunch of required documents for each of the applicants . You dont have to specifically upload documents through the "Upload documents" button on the top right corner .
> 
> If you are still facing the problem , wait for a day and try back. The system seems to be a bit glitchy!
> 
> Best Regards
> MV


I submitted my application on 2nd Feb and did multiple logout & login but still facing the same issue, can't see any details about required documents. Anyways, will wait for a day or two.
Is there any number or email where we can contact DIBP/ImmiAccount for this?

Regards,
Sandy


----------



## sandy227

ramaus said:


> Hi Sandy227,
> 
> it took one day for me to show the list of required documents. Wait for half a day at least and log out and log in multiple times, eventually you'll see the list of required evidences for each applicant.
> 
> Good luck buddy !:fingerscrossed:


I submitted my application on 2nd Feb and did multiple logout & login but still facing the same issue, can't see any details about required documents. Anyways, will wait for a day or two.
Is there any number or email where we can contact DIBP/ImmiAccount for this?

Regards,
Sandy


----------



## Zubin_77

*Job Description*

Dear All,
I am at the very first step of the process and will be submitting my papers to VETASSESS in this month. I have not involved any agent.
I have all the papers except for a few requirements :

1) VETASSESS website says they need 'the main five duties undertaken in all your past organizations'
I have all the papers like appointment letter, relieving letter, experience letter, form 16 etc. However, none of these letters have details of the duties undertaken by me.

I discussed with my past organizations and all of them have refused saying they cannot provide such letter. Also, all my seniors have left the organizations.

Please let me know how do I handle this situation ?
A friend advised me to list down the duties on a stamp paper and get it signed from my past seniors who are no longer working in the same company. 
Is this acceptable ? Please let me know a way out.

(I am applying under 222311 - Financial Investment Advisor)

Thanks,
Zubin


----------



## ramaus

sandy227 said:


> I submitted my application on 2nd Feb and did multiple logout & login but still facing the same issue, can't see any details about required documents. Anyways, will wait for a day or two.
> Is there any number or email where we can contact DIBP/ImmiAccount for this?
> 
> Regards,
> Sandy


This is the number I found in my acknowledgement letter 131 881, hope it would help you.


----------



## bliss

Hi All;

Today my medical shows 

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for." 

I had got it done on 18th Dec and until yesterday it was showing ; "No medical required ... " kind of status and now suddenly this. 

Dono what is happening.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Many congratulations to you all!*

*Dear Nica, bobi, friction and nithila*,

Tons of congratulations to you all and you deserved to receive visa grants.

I am glad that visas have been showering like anything and would like this trend to continue in the future as well so that my future buddies will also be showered in rain of happiness.










All the best for your future life in Aussie.

Sathiya


----------



## bliss

bliss said:


> Hi All;
> 
> Today my medical shows
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> I had got it done on 18th Dec and until yesterday it was showing ; "No medical required ... " kind of status and now suddenly this.
> 
> Dono what is happening.


Now it is again showing


"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." 

Seems a system glitch. :yell: :yell:

Happy now :rofl:


----------



## askchennai

jre05 said:


> Oh yeah first Monday of the month  Good point, thanks a lot for your wishes and you too
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. How appropriate was my Medicals.
> 
> Mine is 189.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Vamshi, hope for all of us speedy grant
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Bliss, you too  Wishing all of us speedy grant
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sathiya, thank you so much for your warm wishes and kind words, now I should be expecting no more delay for the grant
> 
> 
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> 16th October - Invite and application launched.
> 
> Type - 189
> 
> CO Allocation - Today.
> 
> 
> 
> CV was not requested for me at all. However there are cases where it was requested (Preferably for 190).
> 
> 
> 
> Oh thank you Black Rose, Perhaps that would have been the case  hahaha
> 
> Well by god's grace I am perfect now and my doctor also confirmed me I am all good :yo: Yes, I hope the grant within few hours (Days).
> 
> Best of luck to you too.
> 
> 
> *Nishant and Ratnesh*
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words, yes good time for all of us buddies
> 
> Ratnesh's support and kind help on guiding me to Medicals is highly appreciated. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: Thank you so much Ratnesh for guiding me through and my medicals went exactly how you shared your experience (It was so comfortable for me knowing it from you).  I would say, all these success is through your guidance and many others.
> 
> *As guided by Ratnesh and as my experience on Medicals is as follows guys (For newbies):*
> 
> 1. You need to take 2 phtos passport size with white background
> 2. Passport in Original
> 3. Passport Bio Pages Photocopy
> 4. EReferral Letter (HAP ID Letter)
> 5. Form 26 (For me, they asked to give it filled and I already had one filled and one unfilled copy, I could quickly hand over the filled one so as to avoid any delay).
> 6. Form 160 (Not asked by Clinics, but I took just print out just in case if it was needed) - But never asked.
> 7. Fees - Rs 3600
> 8. You can eat and go, no worries.
> 
> Form 26 is ONLY for the reference of the hospitals, they stick your photo and doctor write all your test observations there and keep it there for their records (Perhaps they submit result from what is written there mostly). They took a photo of me and upload in the online application which is available for them. They also told me that, I can get my reports/results after 48 hours by visiting the same clinic. It was well organized and my process were finished within 1.5 hours. It was so smooth.
> 
> Thank you all once again for your extended supports and I am happy to help with things that I experienced so far. Now, final stage is, my GRANT
> 
> You guys many of you were supporting me yesterday for my medicals doubt and today, how appropriate that I just was requested the same by the CO  All done  Its all god's blessings, my parents, elders blessings, and you people's well wishes and also the power and bless by the nature


Thanks for the information JRE. I think same set of documents needed for spouse. Any idea what are all the documents for 4 years old kid? This question is open to anyone who taken their kid for the visa medical test.


----------



## askchennai

Looks like this is 190 visa week . They processed and assigned CO till 17th Dec. Hope my turn will come by next week if they go with same speed. All the best for those who applied during Dec 3rd week (Applied till 21st Dec). I wish you all to get direct grant if you front loaded all the documents.


----------



## nithila.nagu

2013 said:


> Congrats... !!
> 
> CO initials.. ?? and team?


Co initials : JN and Adelaide Team 8


----------



## bobinv

askchennai said:


> Looks like this is 190 visa week . They processed and assigned CO till 17th Dec. Hope my turn will come by next week if they go with same speed. All the best for those who applied during Dec 3rd week (Applied till 21st Dec). I wish you all to get direct grant if you front loaded all the documents.


 Amen .. Wish to see a lot of grants this week ..


----------



## bal

hashtagPR said:


> Can anyone post the number of DIPB please?


1300 364 613....good luck ...
Do you have CO or not yet???


----------



## bal

sigamani said:


> Congrats!


Congrats...


----------



## Santhosh.15

Zubin_77 said:


> Dear All,
> I am at the very first step of the process and will be submitting my papers to VETASSESS in this month. I have not involved any agent.
> I have all the papers except for a few requirements :
> 
> 1) VETASSESS website says they need 'the main five duties undertaken in all your past organizations'
> I have all the papers like appointment letter, relieving letter, experience letter, form 16 etc. However, none of these letters have details of the duties undertaken by me.
> 
> I discussed with my past organizations and all of them have refused saying they cannot provide such letter. Also, all my seniors have left the organizations.
> 
> Please let me know how do I handle this situation ?
> A friend advised me to list down the duties on a stamp paper and get it signed from my past seniors who are no longer working in the same company.
> Is this acceptable ? Please let me know a way out.
> 
> (I am applying under 222311 - Financial Investment Advisor)
> 
> Thanks,
> Zubin


Hi Zubin

Yes, you can prepare list of duties on a get it signed by your superiors of previous organisations. For VETASSESS it is ok have this letter even on a A4 White paper along with a self declaration by you which needs to be on stamp paper. However for DIBP you need to provide on Stamp paper even the one's from supervisor. 

So, it advisable to obtain on a stamp paper from supervisors and have soft copy for future use.

This is how exactly i did for VETASSESS and i have applied under financial investment advisor category which yielded positive result.

Good luck. Please feel free to PM me for any queries.

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## Panko

nithila.nagu said:


> Co initials : JN and Adelaide Team 8


Congrats buddy!


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congrats Nica, bobi, friction and nithila :cheer2: :cheer2:


Hey Ratnesh...I guess you are also very near to your grant!!!


----------



## Neville Smith

*Congrats*



SAMD_Oz said:


> Thats great... Congrats :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck!


.

Hi,

Congratulations and God Bless. All the best in your new home.


----------



## Panko

Congrats nicanikkz, bobinv & friction for your grants!


----------



## 2013

nithila.nagu said:


> Co initials : JN and Adelaide Team 8


Oh.. mine is from Team 2.. and sleeping..


----------



## bobinv

2013 said:


> Oh.. mine is from Team 2.. and sleeping..


You will get your grant soon


----------



## 0z_dream

Oh God i regret for choosing an agent, After 48 hours she is saying to me the documents is not opening . It is just 2 jpeg files and still she cant open it . This the reply i got from them after frequent email from my side asking whether they sent my PCC and sal proof doc (2 jpeg file) to CO or not:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## snarayan

0z_dream said:


> Oh God i regret for choosing an agent, After 48 hours she is saying to me the documents is not opening . It is just 2 jpeg files and still she cant open it . This the reply i got from them after frequent email from my side asking whether they sent my PCC and sal proof doc (2 jpeg file) to CO or not:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


Why don't you directly upload the documents?

I believe you have created your immiaccount access..


----------



## 0z_dream

snarayan said:


> Why don't you directly upload the documents?
> 
> I believe you have created your immiaccount access..


I dont want to cause any issues, coz i signed with agent that all communication will be by the agent only


----------



## Sai2Aus

0z_dream said:


> I dont want to cause any issues, coz i signed with agent that all communication will be by the agent only


Atleast now did the agent agent upload? check whether he has done it.. people demand so much money and hesitate to do their job out::rant::rant::tsk:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Atleast now did the agent agent upload? check whether he has done it.. people demand so much money and hesitate to do their job out::rant::rant::tsk:


atleast y axis are a bit better in this. all communication comes on my email so i dont have to worry about missing anything.


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> atleast y axis are a bit better in this. all communication comes on my email so i dont have to worry about missing anything.


I am happy that they are good to you, because for me they charged rs 1500 for initial assessment and the said I am not eligible...

They asked me to migrate to canada (which I never wanted) and asked me to learn French.

They did not have any clue of what they were doing.


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> atleast y axis are a bit better in this. all communication comes on my email so i dont have to worry about missing anything.


Thats great Ratnesh, all communications to the clients mail is the best thing agents should follow..


----------



## Sai2Aus

snarayan said:


> I am happy that they are good to you, because for me they charged rs 1500 for initial assessment and the said I am not eligible...
> 
> They asked me to migrate to canada (which I never wanted) and asked me to learn French.
> 
> They did not have any clue of what they were doing.


Narayan,

Thats a sad state.. may be you can write a review about them on your experience and prove them wrong and claim the assessment fee


----------



## bliss

0z_dream said:


> Oh God i regret for choosing an agent, After 48 hours she is saying to me the documents is not opening . It is just 2 jpeg files and still she cant open it . This the reply i got from them after frequent email from my side asking whether they sent my PCC and sal proof doc (2 jpeg file) to CO or not:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


Oh that's sad ; how can they do something stupid like this  ; finally did they upload the same? 

Hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## 0z_dream

Sai2Aus said:


> Atleast now did the agent agent upload? check whether he has done it.. people demand so much money and hesitate to do their job out::rant::rant::tsk:


I spoke to them thery are verifying my docs oh mine PCC verifying by agents :flame::flame::flame:


----------



## Sai2Aus

0z_dream said:


> I spoke to them thery are verifying my docs oh mine PCC verifying by agents :flame::flame::flame:


:boxing::juggle::decision:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> :boxing::juggle::decision:


Hi Sai .. any news from CO ? .. people till 17 dec have received grants


----------



## mora123

Hi Freinds,

I am new to this forum,, Please I need your help to guide me as I applied VETASSESS and
received Positive Outcome from them. My Occupation is 133111 and having an experience in this occupation. Guys help out How to start the next step....

Thanks
mora


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Sai .. any news from CO ? .. people till 17 dec have received grants


No news yet.. 

Yang and Peanut had confirmed they have a CO. So may be CO would have been allocated and is silently working on our cases.. :behindsofa:

Every morning I wake up to see the golden mail but all promotion mails lineup and upset me.. Waiting to see the grant like i saw my Vic SS approval mail.. ray2:ray:

Never checked my personal mail so many times.. If google pays the gmail holders for checking the mails i would have become a millionaire 

Tomorrow would be your day Ratnesh.. All the best !!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> No news yet..
> 
> Yang and Peanut had confirmed they have a CO. So may be CO would have been allocated and is silently working on our cases.. :behindsofa:
> 
> Every morning I wake up to see the golden mail but all promotion mails lineup and upset me.. Waiting to see the grant like i saw my Vic SS approval mail.. ray2:ray:
> 
> Never checked my personal mail so many times.. If google pays the gmail holders for checking the mails i would have become a millionaire
> 
> Tomorrow would be your day Ratnesh.. All the best !!


You stole my words buddy . .. before opening my eyes.. I check gmail 

Thanks a lot man. .:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> Oh God i regret for choosing an agent, After 48 hours she is saying to me the documents is not opening . It is just 2 jpeg files and still she cant open it . This the reply i got from them after frequent email from my side asking whether they sent my PCC and sal proof doc (2 jpeg file) to CO or not:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


Hope the issue is resolved by now. 
Also, in my opinion, creating PDF is better than creating jpeg.


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You stole my words buddy . .. before opening my eyes.. I check gmail
> 
> Thanks a lot man. .:fingerscrossed:


@Sai Ratnesh & Bliss:

Looking at the timelines on this forum, you are very close to your grants. Your golden e-mail can arrive at any time now!

Best luck buddies!


----------



## 0z_dream

Panko said:


> Hope the issue is resolved by now.
> Also, in my opinion, creating PDF is better than creating jpeg.


They got it, now studying my PCC


----------



## VISU

greeniearun said:


> Am on 189 ... 261313  EOI Lodged Sep 23
> All the best folks



Hello everyone, I've applied for EOI on 3/Feb/14 for subclass 189. Since ACS-261311 is in high demand, I'd like to know when can I expect for an invitation with 60 points.
Is there any alternative for me to lodge another visa like 190 to get extra 5 points from State sponsorship nomination?


----------



## Juancho

Hi all, 
I wonder if you guys could give me your opinion . 
The CO was assigned to my case the 10 of jan then he just requested the medicals which I did the 20th and they were uploaded to the system the 28th. I haven't heard from the CO ever since. I wonder when I could expect the visa grant or at least a response from the government. Thanks in advance


----------



## AGNES26

Hi, congrats on the grant!!! Just read your post about nothing changing on immiaccount...just wondering if anybody has had a recieved document change to required???? I see a lot of posts changing from required to received.....My PCC was uploaded on 14 jan and showed received under documents uploaded as well as under next steps....on the 23 Jan all the documents moved around on the next steps page and PCC was then show as required?? it still shows as recieved on documents uploaded.....should I re-attach it? I applied on the 21 Dec...no sign of a CO all docs have been front loaded.....


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Juancho said:


> Hi all,
> I wonder if you guys could give me your opinion .
> The CO was assigned to my case the 10 of jan then he just requested the medicals which I did the 20th and they were uploaded to the system the 28th. I haven't heard from the CO ever since. I wonder when I could expect the visa grant or at least a response from the government. Thanks in advance


Have patience my friend.
You fulfilled his request in 18 days, shouldn't he also get the same time!!
Hehehe!!
Don't worry you should get your grant pretty soon

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ravi09

Hi People

I have applied ti DIBP for 190 Victoria sponsored skilled visa.
Co has been allocated and asked for medicals which have already been done.
Awaiting medical reports to be uploaded by the hospital.
Connecting here with people who would soon be moving to Melbourne :welcome:

Cheers


----------



## bobinv

AGNES26 said:


> Hi, congrats on the grant!!! Just read your post about nothing changing on immiaccount...just wondering if anybody has had a recieved document change to required???? I see a lot of posts changing from required to received.....My PCC was uploaded on 14 jan and showed received under documents uploaded as well as under next steps....on the 23 Jan all the documents moved around on the next steps page and PCC was then show as required?? it still shows as recieved on documents uploaded.....should I re-attach it? I applied on the 21 Dec...no sign of a CO all docs have been front loaded.....


Hi,

I think you don't need to do anything for now.. Just wait for a week or so coz you applied on the 21 st .. I haven't seen anyone applying around that time receiving their grant yet.. I would advice you to call up DIBP next week and enquire if a CO has been allocated or not.

All the best


----------



## bobinv

ravi09 said:


> Hi People
> 
> I have applied ti DIBP for 190 Victoria sponsored skilled visa.
> Co has been allocated and asked for medicals which have already been done.
> Awaiting medical reports to be uploaded by the hospital.
> Connecting here with people who would soon be moving to Melbourne :welcome:
> 
> Cheers


You will get your grant soon we have the same ANZSCO code


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

*Hi*

Guys

Is there any one else who applied in Aug 13 and is still waiting for a grant.

I know my application is going through Security checks..


----------



## Luqman

Tasmanian Devil said:


> Guys
> 
> Is there any one else who applied in Aug 13 and is still waiting for a grant.
> 
> I know my application is going through Security checks..



are you 190 or 189 ? I am 190 and waiting from October 6.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

I want to know about bank statement. In my case the statement is too long for all the yr I am in Kuwait. For buying 1 or 2 KD/= I use my debit card. It count be 40 pages. 
For 1 page it took 5KD. For all pages it would be 200KD == 700USD.

How far they go for bank statement.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Neville Smith

*Bank Statement*



ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> I want to know about bank statement. In my case the statement is too long for all the yr I am in Kuwait. For buying 1 or 2 KD/= I use my debit card. It count be 40 pages.
> For 1 page it took 5KD. For all pages it would be 200KD == 700USD.
> 
> How far they go for bank statement.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin



Hi Saif,

Did your CO ask for a bank statement. If so for how many years.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Saif,
> 
> Did your CO ask for a bank statement. If so for how many years.


No, even CO is not allocated yet. I lodge app on 3rdFeb2014

regards


----------



## Luqman

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> I want to know about bank statement. In my case the statement is too long for all the yr I am in Kuwait. For buying 1 or 2 KD/= I use my debit card. It count be 40 pages.
> For 1 page it took 5KD. For all pages it would be 200KD == 700USD.
> 
> How far they go for bank statement.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


CO only want to see your salary transactions. Only scan the pages for the days your salary gets deposited.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Luqman said:


> CO only want to see your salary transactions. Only scan the pages for the days your salary gets deposited.


Thats OK, Thankyou


----------



## bliss

Panko said:


> @Sai Ratnesh & Bliss:
> 
> Looking at the timelines on this forum, you are very close to your grants. Your golden e-mail can arrive at any time now!
> 
> Best luck buddies!


Thanks for the kind words Panko; hope your words come true soon; eagerly looking at emails from early in the morning until later afternoon; even scanning the Spam folder  .

I hope we all get it soon.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



ssaifuddin said:


> No, even CO is not allocated yet. I lodge app on 3rdFeb2014
> 
> regards


.

Okay, you're front loading your document right. All the best.


----------



## jinc

misguided said:


> Guys if anyone else from this forum has applied this year. Please update the list
> 
> TYPE 190
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/01/14---------------UT0410---------
> 17/01/14--------------Gyan---------
> 
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 13/01/14------------kaurivneet--------
> 13/01/14-------------Jinc---------------
> 16/01/14----------misguided----------
> 17/01/14----------thinkpanther---------



I have updated with my details. Am a welfare centre manager


----------



## 414513

CO has been assigned as prompted sent her the first batch of docs.

Local PCC, Recent 6 month payslips and Form 80

Again I got a ltter stating to give Form 80 for spouse, PCC for spouse UK stay, Taxation docs and pay slips for all my work ex.

I have my payslips ready, form 80 for spouse and PCC is in process.

Now I have only recent Form 16 2012 - 2013. 2013 - 2014 is yet to be done as its not financial year. I don't have Form 16 or any other taxation docs for my previous years.

I'm extremely worried that having submitted everything, including Taxation docs for recent year that not providing taxation for all the years will become an issue or be an obstacle in my PR process.


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

luqman said:


> are you 190 or 189 ? I am 190 and waiting from october 6.


189..


----------



## gaurav19sood

I am not hijacking your post, but had a genuine question around police clearance certificate.

I have to apply for a police clearance certificate and the address on my passport is different from the city I am staying in now. The PSKOV website does not say that this could be a problem, but I have read in a couple of posts that this could be an issue.

Can anyone guide me here?

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## symphony

aspiringexpat said:


> CO has been assigned as prompted sent her the first batch of docs. Local PCC, Recent 6 month payslips and Form 80 Again I got a ltter stating to give Form 80 for spouse, PCC for spouse UK stay, Taxation docs and pay slips for all my work ex. I have my payslips ready, form 80 for spouse and PCC is in process. Now I have only recent Form 16 2012 - 2013. 2013 - 2014 is yet to be done as its not financial year. I don't have Form 16 or any other taxation docs for my previous years. I'm extremely worried that having submitted everything, including Taxation docs for recent year that not providing taxation for all the years will become an issue or be an obstacle in my PR process.



The point is to prove your employment for the years claimed. It's good that you have atleast last years tax return. Provide payslips for the claimed years and bank statements and if possible CPF/super statements for period of claimed experience.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

gaurav19sood said:


> I am not hijacking your post, but had a genuine question around police clearance certificate.
> 
> I have to apply for a police clearance certificate and the address on my passport is different from the city I am staying in now. The PSKOV website does not say that this could be a problem, but I have read in a couple of posts that this could be an issue.
> 
> Can anyone guide me here?
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


Which City are you in ? 

Depending on the PSK you can get PCC on existing passport, otherwise you have to get a new passport with current address and then get PCC.

If PSK allow issuing PCC (like in Bangalore) raise a PCC request in passport website. Take the print of PCC application, your passport and its copies, your current address proof and its copies and walk into PCC between 9am - 11am. Once PCC application is accepted, PSK will file a Police Verification Request with nearest local police station. It will take upto 7 days for to get police verification done. Once its completed, PSK will message you to collect the PCC certificate. Go to PCC with your passport and they will give you 2 PCC letters and a stamp on Passport. Fees is 500 which is paid online. No need to pay anything in PSK.


----------



## 414513

Thanks for the reply

What are the chances of getting rejected in the final phase of process??? Yeah I do have last year's taxation form along with all the payslips. Jus that I don't have taxation for previous years thats it. 

Just a little doubt on how it's going to effect my Visa launch. My medicals are also done.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

aspiringexpat said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> What are the chances of getting rejected in the final phase of process??? Yeah I do have last year's taxation form along with all the payslips. Jus that I don't have taxation for previous years thats it.
> 
> Just a little doubt on how it's going to effect my Visa launch. My medicals are also done.


Tax documents are not the only single document regarding your employment.
We have to provide all the documents which are with us in order to satisfy the CO about our work history.
Just because you don't have tax documents does not mean your case would be rejected.
It can also be that any applicant can't provide as he was not taxable on a particular salary. That does not give rise to rejection.

I would suggest you be cool, provide as many details you can, sort them in a logical sequence to minimize efforts of CO to understand work history, and upload.
Leave rest to god.
You will surely get the grant!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15

Nishant Dundas said:


> Tax documents are not the only single document regarding your employment.
> We have to provide all the documents which are with us in order to satisfy the CO about our work history.
> Just because you don't have tax documents does not mean your case would be rejected.
> It can also be that any applicant can't provide as he was not taxable on a particular salary. That does not give rise to rejection.
> 
> I would suggest you be cool, provide as many details you can, sort them in a logical sequence to minimize efforts of CO to understand work history, and upload.
> Leave rest to god.
> You will surely get the grant!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant

I would say that is a very positive and encouraging post. 

God bless and good luck.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## RRag

0z_dream said:


> Oh God i regret for choosing an agent, After 48 hours she is saying to me the documents is not opening . It is just 2 jpeg files and still she cant open it . This the reply i got from them after frequent email from my side asking whether they sent my PCC and sal proof doc (2 jpeg file) to CO or not:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


OZ.. your lucky, at least your agent is saying that he received the documents and cannot open. I got my CO assigned on 13 Jan, it is all most one week I have sent my all documents in single shot to agent one week bank. He is not responding or lifting my phone. I don't know what is going to happen....


----------



## RRag

RRag said:


> OZ.. your lucky, at least your agent is saying that he received the documents and cannot open. I got my CO assigned on 13 Jan, it is all most one week I have sent my all documents in single shot to agent one week bank. He is not responding or lifting my phone. I don't know what is going to happen....


Here people are opening immi Electronic Visa Application to see status of their application but I am opening daily 3 times just to get confirm that my documents are uploaded


----------



## newyearboy

Dear friends,

I have lodged my application on 16-Dec-2013 for 189 visa and under the occupation catagory of 263311-telecommunication engineer and still waiting for CO to be assigned.

Any body applied in the same catagory with the same dates?whats the status of your application?How about the CO?

This is really a test of patience.


----------



## Auzi2012

I am facing a strange problem. I am 190 Applicant with CO allocated in Start of November.CO requested some documents which were provided in same Month. On my inquiry CO confirm the receipt of Documents (inquiry was done in mid of December). Later in end of January i request for a status update and CO inform that some documents were pending. (These are same documents which were requested and submitted in November). I resend the documents along with the confirmation mail previously received from CO and requested for a status update. Co does not comment on the delay and previous confirmation, instead confirms that documents are complete and my case will be process.


----------



## bobinv

newyearboy said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 16-Dec-2013 for 189 visa and under the occupation catagory of 263311-telecommunication engineer and still waiting for CO to be assigned.
> 
> Any body applied in the same catagory with the same dates?whats the status of your application?How about the CO?
> 
> This is really a test of patience.


Maybe a CO has already been assigned and checking your documents. Be patient. You will get your grant soon


----------



## monu17

*Surprise!!!I got the grant today...*

Hello to everyone...
I've been a silent member of this forum and post, which undoubtedly, helped me and others to streamline their visa process.

Never expected such a quick grant. So it was a big surprise to me. I wasn't even expecting CO allocation this week. I lodged 189 visa on 27th Dec with 65 points.
PCC was pending which I uploaded on 02-Feb and got the grant on 4th Feb.
No contact from CO...even didn't know if CO was ever allocated.

I will also throw my 2 cents, hope someone will find it useful.

IELTS: 7 in each. Overall 7.5 on 23 Nov
ACS Re-validation: 2-DEC (did previous in Feb 11, but change of mind then, and didn't lodged visa)
EOI: 14-Dec 
Invite: 16-Dec
Visa Cat: 189 (65 points), 261311 (Programmer Analyst)
Visa Lodge: 27-Dec
PCC & Docs Completed: 02-Feb
CO: ?
Grant: 04-Feb

Front loaded all documents (well, whatever I had) including form 80.

It was from Adelaide Team (Initials : PB)


----------



## lvonline

monu17 said:


> Hello to everyone...
> I've been a silent member of this forum and post, which undoubtedly, helped me and others to streamline their visa process.
> 
> Never expected such a quick grant. So it was a big surprise to me. I wasn't even expecting CO allocation this week. I lodged 189 visa on 27th Dec with 65 points.
> PCC was pending which I uploaded on 02-Feb and got the grant on 4th Feb.
> No contact from CO...even didn't know if CO was ever allocated.
> 
> I will also throw my 2 cents, hope someone will find it useful.
> 
> IELTS: 7 in each. Overall 7.5 on 23 Nov
> ACS Re-validation: 2-DEC (did previous in Feb 11, but change of mind then, and didn't lodged visa)
> EOI: 14-Dec
> Invite: 16-Dec
> Visa Cat: 189 (65 points), 261311 (Programmer Analyst)
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec
> PCC & Docs Completed: 02-Feb
> CO: ?
> Grant: 04-Feb
> 
> Front loaded all documents (well, whatever I had) including form 80.
> 
> It was from Adelaide Team (Initials : PB)


Congrats Monu. Nice to hear your hassle free grant. Did u provide bank statement s, tax statement s and payslips for all your years of experience?


----------



## bobinv

monu17 said:


> Hello to everyone...
> I've been a silent member of this forum and post, which undoubtedly, helped me and others to streamline their visa process.
> 
> Never expected such a quick grant. So it was a big surprise to me. I wasn't even expecting CO allocation this week. I lodged 189 visa on 27th Dec with 65 points.
> PCC was pending which I uploaded on 02-Feb and got the grant on 4th Feb.
> No contact from CO...even didn't know if CO was ever allocated.
> 
> I will also throw my 2 cents, hope someone will find it useful.
> 
> IELTS: 7 in each. Overall 7.5 on 23 Nov
> ACS Re-validation: 2-DEC (did previous in Feb 11, but change of mind then, and didn't lodged visa)
> EOI: 14-Dec
> Invite: 16-Dec
> Visa Cat: 189 (65 points), 261311 (Programmer Analyst)
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec
> PCC & Docs Completed: 02-Feb
> CO: ?
> Grant: 04-Feb
> 
> Front loaded all documents (well, whatever I had) including form 80.
> 
> It was from Adelaide Team (Initials : PB)


Congrats pal.. All the best


----------



## RRag

monu17 said:


> Hello to everyone...
> I've been a silent member of this forum and post, which undoubtedly, helped me and others to streamline their visa process.
> 
> Never expected such a quick grant. So it was a big surprise to me. I wasn't even expecting CO allocation this week. I lodged 189 visa on 27th Dec with 65 points.
> PCC was pending which I uploaded on 02-Feb and got the grant on 4th Feb.
> No contact from CO...even didn't know if CO was ever allocated.
> 
> I will also throw my 2 cents, hope someone will find it useful.
> 
> IELTS: 7 in each. Overall 7.5 on 23 Nov
> ACS Re-validation: 2-DEC (did previous in Feb 11, but change of mind then, and didn't lodged visa)
> EOI: 14-Dec
> Invite: 16-Dec
> Visa Cat: 189 (65 points), 261311 (Programmer Analyst)
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec
> PCC & Docs Completed: 02-Feb
> CO: ?
> Grant: 04-Feb
> 
> Front loaded all documents (well, whatever I had) including form 80.
> 
> It was from Adelaide Team (Initials : PB)



Congrats Monu you are lucky guy.... are you from Onshore ???


----------



## jre05

Many congrats Monu.

Another good news is Satya Nadella is appointed as CEO of Microsoft today following Steve 

Satya Nadella - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kudos to Microsoft folks here.


----------



## AuzLover

I have submitted EOI with 70points on Jan 31, 2014 for 189 subclass. When can i expect the invitation?


----------



## jre05

nevinz said:


> I have submitted EOI with 70points on Jan 31, 2014 for 189 subclass. When can i expect the invitation?


Coming round depending upon your occupation code.


----------



## monu17

Thanks guys!!

I applied from offshore.

I uploaded all documents (whatever I had, from 16 for last 7 years, some pay slips from each company, bank statements-not all as previous bank account was closed).

I did merged all relevant docs in single pdf file (salary slips for company x in one file) in chronological order and added comments in pdf wherever needed. So I tried to present my case in a neat and organised way and I think that paid off as there was little for the CO to think or to get confused.


----------



## AuzLover

Mine is 2613 Software and Applications Programmers which is in high demand


----------



## jre05

nevinz said:


> Mine is 2613 Software and Applications Programmers which is in high demand


99.99% you should get the invite on the coming round as you have 70 points.


----------



## misguided

Updated the list 

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/01/14---------------UT0410---------
17/01/14--------------Gyan---------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
13/01/14------------kaurivneet--------
13/01/14-------------Jinc---------------
16/01/14----------misguided----------
17/01/14----------thinkpanther--------- 
04/02/14----------jcmk-----------------


----------



## Ghaith

Hi ALL , 

I have lodged my Application on 29th December (for 190 VISA ) but still not getting any CO allocated , 
what is the expected time frame to allocate the CO nowadays ?


----------



## misguided

Just observing the trends in this forum , the guys who have lodged on 18th Dec, still haven't got their CO allocated. So I guess it would mean a wait of a week or two max for you to get the CO allocated.


----------



## thirusat

Hi All,

I submitted my 190 visa on 18th Dec 2013 and still waiting for CO. I guess next is our turn  


ACS 262111 => 02-Dec-2013..., VIC SS => 12-Dec-2013 .., 190 Visa lodgement => 18-Dec-2013.., Location: Onshore (Melbourne).., Points => 60 CO => Waiting Grant => Waiting


----------



## salfons

Finally I've got my CO assigned...I called DIBP today, and told me that my CO is Brooke from Brisbane team 34.

Wish me luck


----------



## misguided

Congrats salfons and thirusat. Can you guys please update the spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## salfons

Strange, someone updated the CO assign date for me...


----------



## mohsinhere

Hi All,

I completed medical(which was the last one remaining) on Jan-17 and informed CO about this. But since then have not heard from the CO.
I'm wondering if I should ask him if he received the documents or should I wait patiently for a couple of weeks more?

In immigration website, still the documents which I send him last(wife's pcc) are not updated as received.

Usually he is a nice guy and promptly replies to any of my queries regarding documentation.

Any suggestions...

Mohsin


----------



## oz dude

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I completed medical(which was the last one remaining) on Jan-17 and informed CO about this. But since then have not heard from the CO.
> I'm wondering if I should ask him if he received the documents or should I wait patiently for a couple of weeks more?
> 
> In immigration website, still the documents which I send him last(wife's pcc) are not updated as received.
> 
> Usually he is a nice guy and promptly replies to any of my queries regarding documentation.
> 
> Any suggestions...
> 
> Mohsin


I think u should b patient for couple of weeks and give them space to breath...u will get reply ASAP


----------



## hashtagPR

Just called DIPB and came to know that CO has been assigned on jan 16th from team 34.
No contact yet though !

Anyone's had CO/ grants from this team? Any experience of their processing times ?


----------



## Juancho

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I completed medical(which was the last one remaining) on Jan-17 and informed CO about this. But since then have not heard from the CO.
> I'm wondering if I should ask him if he received the documents or should I wait patiently for a couple of weeks more?
> 
> In immigration website, still the documents which I send him last(wife's pcc) are not updated as received.
> 
> Usually he is a nice guy and promptly replies to any of my queries regarding documentation.
> 
> Any suggestions...
> 
> Mohsin


hi buddy,

im in the same exact position as you are, let me know if there is any updates on your case thanks


----------



## Sai2Aus

monu17 said:


> Hello to everyone...
> I've been a silent member of this forum and post, which undoubtedly, helped me and others to streamline their visa process.
> 
> Never expected such a quick grant. So it was a big surprise to me. I wasn't even expecting CO allocation this week. I lodged 189 visa on 27th Dec with 65 points.
> PCC was pending which I uploaded on 02-Feb and got the grant on 4th Feb.
> No contact from CO...even didn't know if CO was ever allocated.
> 
> I will also throw my 2 cents, hope someone will find it useful.
> 
> IELTS: 7 in each. Overall 7.5 on 23 Nov
> ACS Re-validation: 2-DEC (did previous in Feb 11, but change of mind then, and didn't lodged visa)
> EOI: 14-Dec
> Invite: 16-Dec
> Visa Cat: 189 (65 points), 261311 (Programmer Analyst)
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec
> PCC & Docs Completed: 02-Feb
> CO: ?
> Grant: 04-Feb
> 
> Front loaded all documents (well, whatever I had) including form 80.
> 
> It was from Adelaide Team (Initials : PB)


Congrats Monu.. That was super fast.. lane::cheer2::flypig::dance::lock1::thumb:


----------



## Sai2Aus

Ratnesh,peanut,2013,vamshi , yang ozdream, where are your grants guys??


----------



## oz dude

hashtagPR said:


> Just called DIPB and came to know that CO has been assigned on jan 16th from team 34.
> No contact yet though !
> 
> Anyone's had CO/ grants from this team? Any experience of their processing times ?


Doesnt sound real something is wrong they will reply ASAP after they c mails....


----------



## 2013

monu17 said:


> Hello to everyone...
> I've been a silent member of this forum and post, which undoubtedly, helped me and others to streamline their visa process.
> 
> Never expected such a quick grant. So it was a big surprise to me. I wasn't even expecting CO allocation this week. I lodged 189 visa on 27th Dec with 65 points.
> PCC was pending which I uploaded on 02-Feb and got the grant on 4th Feb.
> No contact from CO...even didn't know if CO was ever allocated.
> 
> I will also throw my 2 cents, hope someone will find it useful.
> 
> IELTS: 7 in each. Overall 7.5 on 23 Nov
> ACS Re-validation: 2-DEC (did previous in Feb 11, but change of mind then, and didn't lodged visa)
> EOI: 14-Dec
> Invite: 16-Dec
> Visa Cat: 189 (65 points), 261311 (Programmer Analyst)
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec
> PCC & Docs Completed: 02-Feb
> CO: ?
> Grant: 04-Feb
> 
> Front loaded all documents (well, whatever I had) including form 80.
> 
> It was from Adelaide Team (Initials : PB)


Congrats. ..!!!

Even I have the same CO from team 2.. I applied on 5th dec...got CO allocated on 15th jan...he asked docs that were already uploaded...the same was forwarded on 17th jan...after that no response ...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

Sai2Aus said:


> Ratnesh,peanut,2013,vamshi , yang ozdream, where are your grants guys??


I haven't heard anything from CO after submitting the docs on 17th jan... waiting 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## bang2012

Hi Guys

I got my grant yesterday and am very thankful to all the bloggers here who provide an excellent insight. Some of takeaways :

1) Lodged 189 on 14th dec 2013 with 65 points for 26113 , CO contacted on 23rd Jan and visa granted on 4th Feb 2014
2) CO is PB from Team adelaide 2 , very nice and fast.

3) Frontloaded everything including medicals PCC etc. He was not satisfied with functional english proof for my husband so got a letter from his college and uploaded it.

4) Dont send thousand mails to CO or keep calling them . They will respond when they have anything to ask or when they have finalised the case.

5) Frontload everything , dont wait for CO to ask for medicals and evident docs. That makes them irritated and also they put you in last of the lot .

6) I found out that i am pregnant last week so i informed him . Since my meds were all done , he dint put on hold and granted us the visa . Inform your CO about change in any status.

7) Dont overload documents. Submit only which is required . They dont have time to read thousands of docs. So categorise properly with good naming conventions and upload in serialized way which is easier to read and verify. 

8) I submitted old ACS result. They didnt deduct any experience or my points . They completely followed what ACS had mentioned in the letter.

9) Spouse functional english : Letter from university/college and academic transcripts are enough .

Let me know If i can help anyone.

Thanks

Lodged : 189 0n 14th Dec 2013 , Grant : 04th Feb 2014


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Ratnesh,peanut,2013,vamshi , yang ozdream, where are your grants guys??


No sign of CO or grant till 7 am in morning ..


----------



## thirusat

Hi All,

I Just called DIBP and they confirmed that Case Officer got allocated to my application TODAY !!!

ACS 262111 => 02-Dec-2013..., VIC SS => 12-Dec-2013 .., 190 Visa lodgement => 18-Dec-2013.., Location: Onshore (Melbourne).., Points => 60 CO => Waiting Grant => Waiting


----------



## yangxh7

thirusat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I Just called DIBP and they confirmed that Case Officer got allocated to my application TODAY !!!
> 
> ACS 262111 => 02-Dec-2013..., VIC SS => 12-Dec-2013 .., 190 Visa lodgement => 18-Dec-2013.., Location: Onshore (Melbourne).., Points => 60 CO => Waiting Grant => Waiting


Good to know you got CO allocated. I guess he/she is from team 33, right?


----------



## Sai2Aus

bang2012 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my grant yesterday and am very thankful to all the bloggers here who provide an excellent insight. Some of takeaways :
> 
> 1) Lodged 189 on 14th dec 2013 with 65 points for 26113 , CO contacted on 23rd Jan and visa granted on 4th Feb 2014
> 2) CO is PB from Team adelaide 2 , very nice and fast.
> 
> 3) Frontloaded everything including medicals PCC etc. He was not satisfied with functional english proof for my husband so got a letter from his college and uploaded it.
> 
> 4) Dont send thousand mails to CO or keep calling them . They will respond when they have anything to ask or when they have finalised the case.
> 
> 5) Frontload everything , dont wait for CO to ask for medicals and evident docs. That makes them irritated and also they put you in last of the lot .
> 
> 6) I found out that i am pregnant last week so i informed him . Since my meds were all done , he dint put on hold and granted us the visa . Inform your CO about change in any status.
> 
> 7) Dont overload documents. Submit only which is required . They dont have time to read thousands of docs. So categorise properly with good naming conventions and upload in serialized way which is easier to read and verify.
> 
> 8) I submitted old ACS result. They didnt deduct any experience or my points . They completely followed what ACS had mentioned in the letter.
> 
> 9) Spouse functional english : Letter from university/college and academic transcripts are enough .
> 
> Let me know If i can help anyone.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lodged : 189 0n 14th Dec 2013 , Grant : 04th Feb 2014


Congratulations Bang. . All the best for your life in Australia. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

Congratulations to all who have CO alloted. . All the best for speedy grants..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## yangxh7

Sai2Aus said:


> Ratnesh,peanut,2013,vamshi , yang ozdream, where are your grants guys??


I guess we will have COs today. Grants can be expected by Friday or early next week.


----------



## novaprospekt

*CO Allocated*

Hello All

I got my CO allocated today. Asked me for some documents.

Applied my visa for 189 on 28th Dec 2013


----------



## SRS_2013

My my....
lots of happenings in the last 4-5 days....

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


To all those who received their grants and CO allocations....

hope this trend continues...and DIBP provide speedy grants to everyone...

Wish you all a great day....


----------



## misguided

Congrats to people who got their CO allocated today 

Guys pls update the spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Sai2Aus said:


> Ratnesh,peanut,2013,vamshi , yang ozdream, where are your grants guys??


Hi Sai.... I think I am very near to my grant .... hoping for the best with lots of patience ...


----------



## misguided

Vamshi yours presumably should be done within this week


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Monu17* 























.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Bang2012* 























.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

misguided said:


> Vamshi yours presumably should be done within this week


Thank you my friend...


----------



## thirusat

yangxh7 said:


> Good to know you got CO allocated. I guess he/she is from team 33, right?



Hi,

I didnt get any mail communication.., I called DIBP and got the confirmation. I am not sure about CO's team details. How about you? 


ACS 262111 => 02-Dec-2013..., VIC SS => 12-Dec-2013 .., 190 Visa lodgement => 18-Dec-2013.., Location: Onshore (Melbourne).., Points => 60 CO => 05-Feb-2014 Grant => :rockon:


----------



## yangxh7

thirusat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didnt get any mail communication.., I called DIBP and got the confirmation. I am not sure about CO's team details. How about you?


I called yesterday and confirmed the team allocation (team 33/no CO yet).


----------



## vinayapte11

*All the best !!*



Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Sai.... I think I am very near to my grant .... hoping for the best with lots of patience ...


All the best Vamshi. You will get your grant this week.


----------



## vinayapte11

*All the best !!*



Sai2Aus said:


> Ratnesh,peanut,2013,vamshi , yang ozdream, where are your grants guys??


Sai all of them including you are getting this week. All the best guyzz.


----------



## 2013

vinayapte11 said:


> Sai all of them including you are getting this week. All the best guyzz.


Hope so... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi folks, Shall I call DIBP to check if CO is allocated or its worth to wait ??


----------



## 0z_dream

Hi manu,
congarts, it is your from Team 2 PB?
Did he contacted you for any doc..


monu17 said:


> Hello to everyone...
> I've been a silent member of this forum and post, which undoubtedly, helped me and others to streamline their visa process.
> 
> Never expected such a quick grant. So it was a big surprise to me. I wasn't even expecting CO allocation this week. I lodged 189 visa on 27th Dec with 65 points.
> PCC was pending which I uploaded on 02-Feb and got the grant on 4th Feb.
> No contact from CO...even didn't know if CO was ever allocated.
> 
> I will also throw my 2 cents, hope someone will find it useful.
> 
> IELTS: 7 in each. Overall 7.5 on 23 Nov
> ACS Re-validation: 2-DEC (did previous in Feb 11, but change of mind then, and didn't lodged visa)
> EOI: 14-Dec
> Invite: 16-Dec
> Visa Cat: 189 (65 points), 261311 (Programmer Analyst)
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec
> PCC & Docs Completed: 02-Feb
> CO: ?
> Grant: 04-Feb
> 
> Front loaded all documents (well, whatever I had) including form 80.
> 
> It was from Adelaide Team (Initials : PB)


----------



## 0z_dream

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi folks, Shall I call DIBP to check if CO is allocated or its worth to wait ??


I think it is good to call them, it is better to know your application status


----------



## imrukhan81

novaprospekt said:


> Hello All
> 
> I got my CO allocated today. Asked me for some documents.
> 
> Applied my visa for 189 on 28th Dec 2013


How many points do you have? Can you please update your signature?


----------



## 0z_dream

Sai2Aus said:


> Ratnesh,peanut,2013,vamshi , yang ozdream, where are your grants guys??


My precious agent sent my PCC yesterday evening to my Co


----------



## 0z_dream

2013 said:


> I haven't heard anything from CO after submitting the docs on 17th jan... waiting
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Hi,
Good morning, we have some hope, monu17 got GRANT yesterday from PB , i think the same from team 2


----------



## novaprospekt

imrukhan81 said:


> How many points do you have? Can you please update your signature?


Updated my Signature. I have 60 points.


----------



## SRS_2013

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> Good morning, we have some hope, monu17 got GRANT yesterday from PB , i think the same from team 2


Oz_dream and 2013....
u guys are next...hopefully..u will receive the grants soon....ur CO ssems to be closing off the cases in his kitty.... :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:

and time to update the table with more greens


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



nevinz said:


> I have submitted EOI with 70points on Jan 31, 2014 for 189 subclass. When can i expect the invitation?


.

HI Nevin,

This is dependant on your occupation code, and the need for your skill set.


----------



## bal

Hello everyone
Congrats for those who have got visa and good luck for those who are waiting....
I applied 190 visa 22 November and last week I rang DIBP and they told me CO already assigned to my application on 9 Jan but still no any communication with CO.
I am worried so please give me advice if some one on same boat.

Thanks
Bal


----------



## 0z_dream

2 got grant from same CO PB , team 2  , happy happy he is working out


----------



## Sai2Aus

2013 said:


> I haven't heard anything from CO after submitting the docs on 17th jan... waiting
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum





ratnesh.nagori said:


> No sign of CO or grant till 7 am in morning ..





yangxh7 said:


> I guess we will have COs today. Grants can be expected by Friday or early next week.





Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Sai.... I think I am very near to my grant .... hoping for the best with lots of patience ...





vinayapte11 said:


> Sai all of them including you are getting this week. All the best guyzz.





0z_dream said:


> My precious agent sent my PCC yesterday evening to my Co


Prayers for everyone to get the grant this week itself.. Waiting and waiting and waiting for that golden mail.. ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:ray:ray:ray:

Thanks Vinay.. Let your words come true..


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats Monu:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Congrats bang2012:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
*04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14*
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 04/02/14*
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
_16/12/13----------jre05--------------CO: 03/2/14----------_
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_21/12/13----------svspavan---------CO: 03/02/14----------_
*27/12/13----------monu17---------------------Grant: 04/02/14*
_28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------_
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
13/01/14----------Jinc-------

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
*20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*11/12/13----------nicanikkz------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
_13/12/13----------tuba-----------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------CO:30/01/14_[/COLOR][/I]
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*16/12/13----------bobinv------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14*
_17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat-----------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## bang2012

0z_dream said:


> Congrats bang2012,
> May i knw when did you submit the docs after co's contact.
> I have same CO from team 2


I submitted the docs in 2 days. Then he took almost a week and half to process with no communication further.

PB is good and fast


----------



## hashtagPR

bal said:


> Hello everyone
> Congrats for those who have got visa and good luck for those who are waiting....
> I applied 190 visa 22 November and last week I rang DIBP and they told me CO already assigned to my application on 9 Jan but still no any communication with CO.
> I am worried so please give me advice if some one on same boat.
> 
> Thanks
> Bal



Me on same boat!
Called DIPB today and found CO assigned on 16-Jan, but no communication as yet!
Hoping for the grant soon:welcome:
Update your signature , might be helpful for others like us!


----------



## novaprospekt

*Grant*

Hello All

Got the Grant. Just got the mail.


----------



## misguided

novaprospekt said:


> Hello All
> 
> Got the Grant. Just got the mail.


congrats mate


----------



## SRS_2013

novaprospekt said:


> Hello All
> 
> Got the Grant. Just got the mail.


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

saying 'this was quick' would be an understatement


----------



## yangxh7

novaprospekt said:


> Hello All
> 
> Got the Grant. Just got the mail.


Congrats, may I know the CO initial and team information? That's bloody quick.


----------



## btkarthikram

0z_dream said:


> Congrats Monu:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Congrats bang2012:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
> _23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> *04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14*
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> _12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> *14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 04/02/14*
> _16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
> _16/12/13----------jre05--------------CO: 03/2/14----------_
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> _21/12/13----------svspavan---------CO: 03/02/14----------_
> *27/12/13----------monu17---------------------Grant: 04/02/14*
> _28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------_
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 13/01/14----------Jinc-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
> 12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
> *12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> *20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
> *21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> _04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> *11/12/13----------nicanikkz------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
> _13/12/13----------tuba-----------CO:03/02/14
> 16/12/13----------salfons-----------CO:30/01/14_[/COLOR][/I]
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> *16/12/13----------bobinv------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14*
> _17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat-----------CO:05/02/14_
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 08/01/14----------ut0410-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


please update mine.
applied 13/01/14----CO:waiting


----------



## imrukhan81

novaprospekt said:


> Hello All
> 
> Got the Grant. Just got the mail.


Congrats... too quick.


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats novaprospekt:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
*04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14*
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 04/02/14*
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
_16/12/13----------jre05--------------CO: 03/2/14----------_
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_21/12/13----------svspavan---------CO: 03/02/14----------_
*27/12/13----------monu17---------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14*
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
13/01/14----------Jinc-------
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
*20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*11/12/13----------nicanikkz------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
_13/12/13----------tuba-----------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------CO:30/01/14_[/COLOR][/I]
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*16/12/13----------bobinv------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14*
_17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat-----------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## bobinv

hashtagPR said:


> Just called DIPB and came to know that CO has been assigned on jan 16th from team 34.
> No contact yet though !
> 
> Anyone's had CO/ grants from this team? Any experience of their processing times ?



I got a CO from the same team .. Received a direct grant. Be patient .. You would get the golden mail anytime now ..


----------



## bobinv

novaprospekt said:


> Hello All
> 
> Got the Grant. Just got the mail.


Congrats mate.. All the best


----------



## bobinv

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi folks, Shall I call DIBP to check if CO is allocated or its worth to wait ??


I think you should wait for this week before calling up DIBP.i know the wait can be killing but it will be definitely be worth it .. 

All the best


----------



## bobinv

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi folks, Shall I call DIBP to check if CO is allocated or its worth to wait ??


I believe you should wait for a few more days before ringing them up . I know the wait is killing but it's definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Novaprospekt* 























.


----------



## bal

hashtagPR said:


> Me on same boat!
> Called DIPB today and found CO assigned on 16-Jan, but no communication as yet!
> Hoping for the grant soon:welcome:
> Update your signature , might be helpful for others like us!


Thanks for reply
Hopefully we will get grant soon.

Thanks


----------



## misguided

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/01/14---------------UT0410---------
17/01/14--------------Gyan---------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
13/01/14------------kaurivneet--------
13/01/14-------------Jinc---------------
13/01/14-------------btkarthikram--------------
16/01/14----------misguided----------
17/01/14----------thinkpanther--------- 
04/02/14----------jcmk-----------------


----------



## Sai2Aus

Vamshi4happy said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT Novaprospekt
> 
> 
> 
> .


Congrats Nova.. Thats sooooper quick grant.. All the best. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## misguided

btkarthikram said:


> please update mine.
> applied 13/01/14----CO:waiting



Mate updated yours in the 2014 thread as well. Easier to track 2014 only applicant there 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/311553-2014-189-190-visa-applicants-21.html


----------



## btkarthikram

misguided said:


> Mate updated yours in the 2014 thread as well. Easier to track 2014 only applicant there
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/311553-2014-189-190-visa-applicants-21.html


cheers!!


----------



## Panko

novaprospekt said:


> Hello All
> 
> Got the Grant. Just got the mail.


 Congrats Nova! So when are you planning to go? Which City?


----------



## novaprospekt

Thank You All for the wishes.

My CO initials are S O'B. How do I know which team they are from?


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> My precious agent sent my PCC yesterday evening to my Co


Great! Now you have completed all the documentation! You are very near!


----------



## novaprospekt

Panko said:


> Congrats Nova! So when are you planning to go? Which City?



Haven't decided yet Panko. Will have to start planning now


----------



## Panko

novaprospekt said:


> Thank You All for the wishes.
> 
> My CO initials are S O'B. How do I know which team they are from?


You might have received the grant notification letter from team e-mail id.


----------



## jre05

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi folks, Shall I call DIBP to check if CO is allocated or its worth to wait ??


Hi Ratnesh,

Perhaps you can give some more time (On Friday early morning our time you can call and check?) Lets see if CO gets allocated before Friday to you and others on 190. Looks like for 190 people its a bit slow now. Hopefully you all get a surprise direct grant soon :yo:

Best regards,
JR


----------



## yangxh7

novaprospekt said:


> Thank You All for the wishes.
> 
> My CO initials are S O'B. How do I know which team they are from?


From the grant email address. For example, [email protected]


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> You might have received the grant notification letter from team e-mail id.


anda:

:yo::welcome:


----------



## Panko

novaprospekt said:


> Haven't decided yet Panko. Will have to start planning now


 great buddy! keep discussing about your planning on same thread. 
I hope, Sai, Oz-dream, Ratnesh, jre, vamshi, 2013, SRS, Bliss,...........everyone would join soon!


----------



## novaprospekt

Panko said:


> You might have received the grant notification letter from team e-mail id.


CO Team is Adelaide gsm team2.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

*Here is my CO (Brisbane 34)*

Finally I have a word from my agent that CO has been allocated from Brisbane team 34. CO requested for Secondary applicant english proof, health and PCC.


----------



## 0z_dream

Panko said:


> great buddy! keep discussing about your planning on same thread.
> I hope, Sai, Oz-dream, Ratnesh, jre, 2013, SRS, Bliss,...........everyone would join soon!


wow, i have already started to plan things without grant


----------



## bobinv

SAMD_Oz said:


> Finally I have a word from my agent that CO has been allocated from Brisbane team 34. CO requested for Secondary applicant english proof, health and PCC.


They are really fast in processing visas. I believe you would get the grant in a day or two after uploading the requested documents


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated Samd_Oz
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
*04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14*
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 04/02/14*
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
_16/12/13----------jre05--------------CO: 03/2/14----------_
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_21/12/13----------svspavan---------CO: 03/02/14----------_
*27/12/13----------monu17---------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14*
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
13/01/14----------Jinc-------
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
*20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*11/12/13----------nicanikkz------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
_13/12/13----------tuba-----------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------CO:05/02/14_
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*16/12/13----------bobinv------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14*
_17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat-----------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## Chana

Brisbane team 33 very very slo.....w....!

CO : NT 

Any one in my boat....?

Lodged : 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014 Add Docs : 22/01/2014


----------



## bliss

SAMD_Oz said:


> Finally I have a word from my agent that CO has been allocated from Brisbane team 34. CO requested for Secondary applicant english proof, health and PCC.


That is great mate; as we hold the same timeline; I think my CO also might have been allocated; but no communication.


----------



## jre05

Chana said:


> Brisbane team 33 very very slo.....w....!
> 
> CO : NT
> 
> Any one in my boat....?
> 
> Lodged : 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014 Add Docs : 22/01/2014


Whats your Visa type?


----------



## bliss

Panko said:


> great buddy! keep discussing about your planning on same thread.
> I hope, Sai, Oz-dream, Ratnesh, jre, vamshi, 2013, SRS, Bliss,...........everyone would join soon!


Ya Panko; waiting for the golden email; though it would be my day; started checking email since 5:30 AM ... but no news ; :hurt:

Hope my turn also come soon.


----------



## jre05

bliss said:


> Ya Panko; waiting for the golden email; though it would be my day; started checking email since 5:30 AM ... but no news ; :hurt:
> 
> Hope my turn also come soon.


Very soon Bliss   

All my friends CHEERUP  You all will get it very soon :yo: Just a matter of time. :welcome:


----------



## Chana

jre05 said:


> Whats your Visa type?


190 Accountant General


----------



## Sai2Aus

*Hello Friends,*

:cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
_
Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..

Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant. 

Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process.. 

Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum.. 

Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:


May all of you get the grants hassle free...

Its a direct grant. 
Team :Brisbane Team 33 
CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_


----------



## bliss

jre05 said:


> Very soon Bliss
> 
> All my friends CHEERUP  You all will get it very soon :yo: Just a matter of time. :welcome:


Thanks JR;

I hope it comes true soon; this wait is killing :juggle:

I pray everyone get a speedy grant ray:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_



Many Many Many Many congratulations brother . . .. ..

so finally the day has come for you .. so happy for you ..


----------



## bliss

Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_


Congrats ; enjoy ur day, big party :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## SRS_2013

Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> _


Sai .. it was a direct grant right ?


----------



## cherry83

Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_



Congratulations sai2Aus..........:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



oz dude said:


> I think u should b patient for couple of weeks and give them space to breath...u will get reply ASAP


.

Hi,

If its been more than 3 weeks since you uploaded the document a polite email would not hurt. If its less than 3 weeks just give them some breather.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Congratulations Sai.*



Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_


.

HI Sai,

Congratulations, enjoy yourself and treat yourself for all the hard work. Its worth it.

Wishing you good luck in your new home. We all home to join you soon.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Where is my CO ..  taking a tea break  . .please send the golden email for which I am waiting for long time ..


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats Sai2Aus:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
*04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14*
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 04/02/14*
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
_16/12/13----------jre05--------------CO: 03/2/14----------_
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_21/12/13----------svspavan---------CO: 03/02/14----------_
*27/12/13----------monu17---------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14*
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
13/01/14----------Jinc-------
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
*20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*11/12/13----------nicanikkz------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
_13/12/13----------tuba-----------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------CO:05/02/14_
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*16/12/13----------bobinv------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14*
_17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat-----------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
*19/12/13----------Sai2Aus------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14*
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## ramaus

Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_



:cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:

:cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## jre05

Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_


Oh ya, first 6 in 190    I told just few mins ago that all 190 gets direct grant   Time always gives us best result. Why to worry needlessly 

Very happy for you mate, many congratulations, now ROCK on and wish you good life in Australia. lane:


*BLISS*

First 190 guy (Said) got it now and the time slowly starts and everyone gets is so quick surely very soon in this week and next week   

Best regards,
JR


----------



## SAMD_Oz

bobinv said:


> They are really fast in processing visas. I believe you would get the grant in a day or two after uploading the requested documents


Happy to hear that :cheer2:

Thank you Bobi... I wish to get it fast


----------



## amitch

nevinz said:


> Mine is 2613 Software and Applications Programmers which is in high demand


Nevinz -

The demand is not as high as no of applications submitted and thats what causing the crunch 

All the best !

Amit


----------



## sigamani

Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_


Congrats Buddy!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Thank you Oz_Dream... Hope to see the line in *GREEN* soon 



0z_dream said:


> Updated Samd_Oz
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
> _23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> *04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14*
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> _12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> *14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 04/02/14*
> _16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
> _16/12/13----------jre05--------------CO: 03/2/14----------_
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> _21/12/13----------svspavan---------CO: 03/02/14----------_
> *27/12/13----------monu17---------------------Grant: 04/02/14
> 28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14*
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 13/01/14----------Jinc-------
> 13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
> 12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
> *12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> *20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
> *21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> _04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> *11/12/13----------nicanikkz------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
> _13/12/13----------tuba-----------CO:03/02/14
> 16/12/13----------salfons-----------CO:30/01/14
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------CO:05/02/14_
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> *16/12/13----------bobinv------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14*
> _17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat-----------CO:05/02/14_
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 08/01/14----------ut0410-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## SAMD_Oz

bliss said:


> That is great mate; as we hold the same timeline; I think my CO also might have been allocated; but no communication.


Yeah... It should be my friend. Will see how it goes!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_


Awesome...!!! Congrats buddy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## sigamani

0z_dream said:


> wow, i have already started to plan things without grant



Hi,

Anybody planning to move Melbourne?

How is the city?


I am looking the option to enter in Melbourne.Is anybody has the living place to share?

I have friend in Brisbane but I am afraid it will take more time to get the job.

Thanks


----------



## amitch

Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_




Congrats Budd.
Wish you all the best.

No cross fingers anymore :fingerscrossed: 


Amit


----------



## bobinv

Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_



Congrats pal.. Finally, all the hard work has paid off..it's party time  

Enjoy


----------



## bobinv

0z_dream said:


> wow, i have already started to plan things without grant


It's just a matter of days before you get your grant so no harm in planning your big move..


----------



## 2013

When visa is generated..the status in immiaccount also changed or it is changed after sometime?


----------



## Chana

Dear Friends,

G
R
A
A
A
A
N
T !!!!!!!

Thank you Oz_dream for your kind support ! and Shell and all my friends here.

I loved india because of shah rukh khan !!!! now because of great friends in this forum!

Finally, 1.5 years of effort got paid. 

Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014 Grant 5/2/2014


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_


 Sai...my friend........
You already got the grant...and I saw your comment just now. Sorry for the late reply buddy.
You cannot imagine how happy I am!!!! :blabla:
What a great news!!!!! 
Let's have a party Melburner!!! arty:
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lane: :welcome:


----------



## misguided

Congrats to all who got their grant today or their COs allocated. Can you kindly take a few minutes and update the spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## 2013

Chana said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> G
> R
> A
> A
> A
> A
> N
> T !!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Oz_dream for your kind support ! and Shell and all my friends here.
> 
> I loved india because of shah rukh khan !!!! now because of great friends in this forum!
> 
> Finally, 1.5 years of effort got paid.
> 
> Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014 Grant 5/2/2014



Congrats...!! CO details pls ??


----------



## Panko

Chana said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> G
> R
> A
> A
> A
> A
> N
> T !!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Oz_dream for your kind support ! and Shell and all my friends here.
> 
> I loved india because of shah rukh khan !!!! now because of great friends in this forum!
> 
> Finally, 1.5 years of effort got paid.
> 
> Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014 Grant 5/2/2014


Congrats Chana!!!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Is DIBP office hours done for the day ?? I am a lot anxious now .. can i expect grant today ?


----------



## Black_Rose

Congrats Sai2Aus
and everyone got the grant  Good Luck.


----------



## 0z_dream

Chana said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> G
> R
> A
> A
> A
> A
> N
> T !!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Oz_dream for your kind support ! and Shell and all my friends here.
> 
> I loved india because of shah rukh khan !!!! now because of great friends in this forum!
> 
> Finally, 1.5 years of effort got paid.
> 
> Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014 Grant 5/2/2014


Congrats chana


----------



## Panko

sigamani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody planning to move Melbourne?
> 
> How is the city?
> 
> 
> I am looking the option to enter in Melbourne.Is anybody has the living place to share?
> 
> I have friend in Brisbane but I am afraid it will take more time to get the job.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Sigamani.....Sai2aus has got the grant and he is moving to Melbourne! :cheer2:


----------



## msaeed

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Is DIBP office hours done for the day ?? I am a lot anxious now .. can i expect grant today ?


I think you will get the direct grant soon, as I lodged the application almost the same time as you and I just received an email from CO for further documents now, which is his first contact to me..so by the time line applicants like you who have already front loaded everything should get the direct grant soon and for applicants like me who have not front loaded the documents should start getting CO allocation..as I did today..Best of luck..


----------



## mamthakish

CONGRATS SAI2AUS ...... :cheer2:


----------



## Chana

2013 said:


> Congrats...!! CO details pls ??


Brisbane team 33 CO: NT (young beautiful lady)


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Where is my CO ..  taking a tea break  . .please send the golden email for which I am waiting for long time ..


I understand buddy! 
But you are about there.....almost there.....only little patient now (I know its easy to say  )....anytime....just anytime....you would receive the golden e-mail!!!! :car:


----------



## SRS_2013

Chana said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> G
> R
> A
> A
> A
> A
> N
> T !!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Oz_dream for your kind support ! and Shell and all my friends here.
> 
> I loved india because of shah rukh khan !!!! now because of great friends in this forum!
> 
> Finally, 1.5 years of effort got paid.
> 
> Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014 Grant 5/2/2014



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## cherry83

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Is DIBP office hours done for the day ?? I am a lot anxious now .. can i expect grant today ?


Ratnesh, Since CO didnt ask you for any additional docs yet, i feel you would be receiving a direct grant tomm or the day after..... :


----------



## bliss

Chana said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> G
> R
> A
> A
> A
> A
> N
> T !!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Oz_dream for your kind support ! and Shell and all my friends here.
> 
> I loved india because of shah rukh khan !!!! now because of great friends in this forum!
> 
> Finally, 1.5 years of effort got paid.
> 
> Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014 Grant 5/2/2014


Congrats Chana ; what time did you get the golden email :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## SRS_2013

cherry83 said:


> Ratnesh, Since CO didnt ask you for any additional docs yet, i feel you would be receiving a direct grant tomm or the day after..... :


yes Ratnesh....a few more days more...its definitely worth the wait...this forum has shown us that


----------



## mamthakish

chana said:


> dear friends,
> 
> g
> r
> a
> a
> a
> a
> n
> t !!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you oz_dream for your kind support ! And shell and all my friends here.
> 
> I loved india because of shah rukh khan !!!! Now because of great friends in this forum!
> 
> Finally, 1.5 years of effort got paid.
> 
> Lodged 18/11/2013 co 14/01/2014 grant 5/2/2014



congrats.......!


----------



## msaeed

Guys please help me..I just got a detailed email from CO with three attachments..It is mentioned that..

Main Applicant

Muhammad Saeed

Evidence of Birth or Age
● Birth Certificate

Evidence of Character
● Overseas Police Clearance - National
● Form 80 Personal Particulars for Character Checking

Evidence of Health
● Form 160 Radio logical report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa
● Form 26 Medical Examination for an Australian visa
● Blood test for HIV

I had already uploaded my passport copy as a proof of birth and age as I don't have my birth certificate with me and may be I lost it, why CO is asking specifically for birth certificate, do I have to arrange it, is it mandatory.

and if I am not wrong the other documents he.she is asking for is Form80, Medical and PCC, other then this no other information is listed.

If this is correct then it means I have to arrange medical and PCC in 28 days !!!

Also any one who recently applied for PCC in Abu Dhabi or U.A.E please can guide me on this..


----------



## Chana

bliss said:


> Congrats Chana ; what time did you get the golden email :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks friends for the wishes !!!!!

My agent just called me. I think mail has come around 11.30 a.m Sri Lanka time. I think same as India time.


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats Chana:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
*04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14*
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 04/02/14*
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
_16/12/13----------jre05--------------CO: 03/2/14----------_
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_21/12/13----------svspavan---------CO: 03/02/14----------_
*27/12/13----------monu17---------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14*
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
13/01/14----------Jinc-------
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14-------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14[/COLOR][/I]
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
_02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
*02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*11/12/13----------nicanikkz------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
_13/12/13----------tuba-----------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------CO:05/02/14_
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*16/12/13----------bobinv------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14*
_17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat-----------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
*19/12/13----------Sai2Aus------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14*
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## Vamshi4happy

*Yahooo!!!! got my Grant!!!*

*Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*

I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs.. 

Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.

Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...


Regards, 
Vamshi lane:


----------



## sigamani

Vamshi4happy said:


> *Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.
> 
> Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:



Congrats Buddy!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Congratulations for your GRANT * Sai2Aus*


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Congratulations for your GRANT * Vamshi4happy* 









Now its my turn to issue you a STAMP  ..very happy for you man . all the best


----------



## Panko

Where is Sai????????????????????????????????????? :attention:
Is he jumping with joy??? :rockon:
Is he rolling on the floor??? :rofl:
Is he dancing??????? :whoo:
Is he playing the music??? :drum::violin:
Is he calling up the friends??? :horn:
Is he fighting with the boss??? :fencing: 
Is he singing the songs??? :lalala:
Is he continuously on chat messengers and sms'???? 
___________________________________________________

Yes. He is Celebrating & he deserves it!!!!:angel:

Just a little bit of fun to celebrate the happy news!!!! 
Congratulations buddy!!!

AND best of luck and wishes for early grants to all my friends who are waiting!!!


----------



## bliss

Chana said:


> Thanks friends for the wishes !!!!!
> 
> My agent just called me. I think mail has come around 11.30 a.m Sri Lanka time. I think same as India time.


Thanks a lot and enjoy ur day


----------



## SRS_2013

Vamshi4happy said:


> *Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.
> 
> Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## bliss

Vamshi4happy said:


> *Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirec
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:


Congrats ; its worth the wait 
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Panko

Vamshi4happy said:


> *Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.
> 
> Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:


Hey buddy.............congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I am so happy today! Many of the friends have received their grants!!!

You prepared the approval stamps for everyone on this forum! Now its your turn...
And look....what a nice stamp has been prepared for you by Ratnesh!!!

Amazing news man! Just enjoy!!! It's your day!!! So happy for you!


----------



## mamthakish

Vamshi4happy said:


> *Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.
> 
> Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:



Congratulations Vamshi.......


----------



## bobinv

msaeed said:


> Guys please help me..I just got a detailed email from CO with three attachments..It is mentioned that..
> 
> Main Applicant
> 
> Muhammad Saeed
> 
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> ● Birth Certificate
> 
> Evidence of Character
> ● Overseas Police Clearance - National
> ● Form 80 Personal Particulars for Character Checking
> 
> Evidence of Health
> ● Form 160 Radio logical report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa
> ● Form 26 Medical Examination for an Australian visa
> ● Blood test for HIV
> 
> I had already uploaded my passport copy as a proof of birth and age as I don't have my birth certificate with me and may be I lost it, why CO is asking specifically for birth certificate, do I have to arrange it, is it mandatory.
> 
> and if I am not wrong the other documents he.she is asking for is Form80, Medical and PCC, other then this no other information is listed.
> 
> If this is correct then it means I have to arrange medical and PCC in 28 days !!!
> 
> Also any one who recently applied for PCC in Abu Dhabi or U.A.E please can guide me on this..


Hi,

Can't you ask the concerned authorities to reissue your birth certificate ? If not , you should get your passport copies and any other documents in which your date if birth is mentioned and ask your CO if he/she would accept those.

Regarding medicals/pcc, it shouldn't take 28 days. If it does, you can always ask the CO for an extension ..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

BTW.. what is the subject of Grant Email ?? 

A spam landed in my Inbox with subject "Congratulation" and I got goosebumps .. LOL


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Vamshi4happy said:


> *Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.
> 
> Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:



Hey Vamshi,

many many congratulationssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss..........

Finally the moment is here.


----------



## RRag

0z_dream said:


> Dont worry my friend ur docs might be with CO, if ur not getting any information for another week, then i think u must call your CO to know the status. It happnd to one of my frnds here, vinay, he was waiting for long and later when he called co, he came to knw that co was waiting for some payment. So we have rights to call CO if no response from our agent



My agent didn't upload documents.. He is not responding to my mail or lifting my call


----------



## amitch

Vamshi4happy said:


> *Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.
> 
> Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:



Congrats Vamshi. Its worth the wait.. 

Good Luck

Amit


----------



## expat2aus

Vamshi4happy said:


> *Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.
> 
> Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:


Congratulations Vamshi!!! Wish you a bright future in Australia!!!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

BTW.. what is the subject of Grant Email ??


----------



## Oz2013

Hi All,


AT LAST I GOT MY 189 VISA today. hurrayyyyyyyy

THANK YOU ALL for your Help my friends. this is one of the best forums

my friend firetoy..man i got it man ..i got it


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Congratulations for your GRANT * Oz2013*


----------



## SRS_2013

Oz2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> AT LAST I GOT MY 189 VISA today. hurrayyyyyyyy
> 
> THANK YOU ALL for your Help my friends. this is one of the best forums
> 
> my friend firetoy..man i got it man ..i got it


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## expat2aus

2013 said:


> When visa is generated..the status in immiaccount also changed or it is changed after sometime?


I got my grant on 22-Jan-2014. But my status is still in "In Progress".


----------



## Black_Rose

Oz2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> AT LAST I GOT MY 189 VISA today. hurrayyyyyyyy
> 
> THANK YOU ALL for your Help my friends. this is one of the best forums
> 
> my friend firetoy..man i got it man ..i got it


Congratulation buddy.


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> BTW.. what is the subject of Grant Email ??


If I remember correctly, it should be your file-id, followed by your TRN, followed by your name, followed by the text "Immi Grant Notification".


----------



## Black_Rose

Vamshi4happy said:


> *Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.
> 
> Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:


lol Congratulation....


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Oz2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> AT LAST I GOT MY 189 VISA today. hurrayyyyyyyy
> 
> THANK YOU ALL for your Help my friends. this is one of the best forums
> 
> my friend firetoy..man i got it man ..i got it


hi buddy,

many more congratulations and you finally achieved it.










Best of luck for your future endeavors.

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Vamshi4happy said:


> *Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.
> 
> Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:


hi my bro vamshi, tons of hundreds of congratulations to you and you truly deserved it. Don't make your family mebmers afraid of your hugs, instead we can have lungi dance in Australia together with many more friends (ha ha ha).










I am really glad dar and wish you all the best for your upcoming life in Aussie, the land of dreams.

Cheers!
sathiya


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Many Many Many Many congratulations brother . . .. ..
> 
> so finally the day has come for you .. so happy for you ..


Hi Ratnesh, Thanks for the wishes buddy.. Yours is next.. 

Subject line says your "TRN,file no,your name, - immigrant notification"

You will have a pdf which will have all the details..


----------



## Panko

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi my bro vamshi, tons of hundreds of congratulations to you and you truly deserved it. Don't make your family mebmers afraid of your hugs, instead we can have lungi dance in Australia together with many more friends (ha ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really glad dar and wish you all the best for your upcoming life in Aussie, the land of dreams.
> 
> Cheers!
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya.....any special reasons for choosing Melbourne over Sydney as a destination???


----------



## Sai2Aus

bliss said:


> Congrats ; enjoy ur day, big party :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks a lot Bliss. ..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Chana said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> G
> R
> A
> A
> A
> A
> N
> T !!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Oz_dream for your kind support ! and Shell and all my friends here.
> 
> I loved india because of shah rukh khan !!!! now because of great friends in this forum!
> 
> Finally, 1.5 years of effort got paid.
> 
> Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014 Grant 5/2/2014


hi buddy,

congratulation for your success with visa process and i hope your transition to Australia will be a smooth one.










regards,
sathiya


----------



## Sai2Aus

SRS_2013 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Hi SRS, 

Thanks a ton.. Yours is coming soon..


----------



## Sai2Aus

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI Sai,
> 
> Congratulations, enjoy yourself and treat yourself for all the hard work. Its worth it.
> 
> Wishing you good luck in your new home. We all home to join you soon.


Hi neville smith,

Thanks a lot and your always welcome home mate..


----------



## Sai2Aus

0z_dream said:


> Congrats Sai2Aus:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
> _23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> *04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14*
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> _12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> *14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 04/02/14*
> _16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
> _16/12/13----------jre05--------------CO: 03/2/14----------_
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> _21/12/13----------svspavan---------CO: 03/02/14----------_
> *27/12/13----------monu17---------------------Grant: 04/02/14
> 28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14*
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 13/01/14----------Jinc-------
> 13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
> 12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
> *12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> *20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
> *21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> _04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> *11/12/13----------nicanikkz------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
> _13/12/13----------tuba-----------CO:03/02/14
> 16/12/13----------salfons-----------CO:30/01/14
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------CO:05/02/14_
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> *16/12/13----------bobinv------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14*
> _17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat-----------CO:05/02/14_
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> *19/12/13----------Sai2Aus------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14*
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 08/01/14----------ut0410-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


Hi Ozdream,

Thanks and feels great to see my name in green.. 

soon you will have to update your grant and handover the responsibility to the next heir..


----------



## Sai2Aus

ramaus said:


> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:


Hi Ramaus,

Thanks a lot friend ..


----------



## Sai2Aus

jre05 said:


> Oh ya, first 6 in 190    I told just few mins ago that all 190 gets direct grant   Time always gives us best result. Why to worry needlessly
> 
> Very happy for you mate, many congratulations, now ROCK on and wish you good life in Australia. lane:
> 
> 
> *BLISS*
> 
> First 190 guy (Said) got it now and the time slowly starts and everyone gets is so quick surely very soon in this week and next week
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hi Jre,

Thanks for the wishes dude.. Wishing you for your grant soon..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_


Awesome, awesome. with you, i have been also looking for your grant buddy, frankly speaking. I am on cloud nine now and wish you best of luck for your bright future in Australia. Can't wait to meet you to greet you (ha ha ha).










Have a wonderful and transforming life in OZ. Thanks for mentioning my name there but you honestly deserved it dear,

wishes from the bottom of my heart,

sathiya


----------



## Sai2Aus

sigamani said:


> Congrats Buddy!


Hi Sigamani,

Thanks for the wishes.. Yes im moving to Melb in June for job search.. when are you moving? Stay in touch..


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Chana said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> G
> R
> A
> A
> A
> A
> N
> T !!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Oz_dream for your kind support ! and Shell and all my friends here.
> 
> I loved india because of shah rukh khan !!!! now because of great friends in this forum!
> 
> Finally, 1.5 years of effort got paid.
> 
> Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014 Grant 5/2/2014


Congrats dude :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## Sai2Aus

amitch said:


> Congrats Budd.
> Wish you all the best.
> 
> No cross fingers anymore :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Amit


Amitch.. Thanks a lot.. Yes no more :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sai2Aus

bobinv said:


> Congrats pal.. Finally, all the hard work has paid off..it's party time
> 
> Enjoy


Hi Bobin,

Thanks a lot ..


----------



## Sai2Aus

SAMD_Oz said:


> Awesome...!!! Congrats buddy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks Samd..  Wish you luck for a wonderful life in Oz ..


----------



## Sai2Aus

Black_Rose said:


> Congrats Sai2Aus
> and everyone got the grant  Good Luck.


Thanks Blackrose..


----------



## Sai2Aus

mamthakish said:


> CONGRATS SAI2AUS ...... :cheer2:


Thanks mamthakish..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Panko said:


> Hi Sathiya.....any special reasons for choosing Melbourne over Sydney as a destination???


hi panko, for my occupation that is telecom engineer, Melbourne has slightly more scope than Sydney. Moreover, all headquarters of telecom companies are situated in Melbourne, enabling me easy to attend interviews even for different locations. Melbourne is more beautiful, less congested than Sydney. However, i am open to relocate to another city on receipt of job offer. Let's see how it goes on.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Thanks Blackrose..


So Sai . tell us. how does it feel to receive GRANT  ???

were you dancing/rolling/jumping at home ?? or just sitting for 10 mins in shock


----------



## bobinv

Vamshi4happy said:


> *Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.
> 
> Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:



Congratssss pal.. Been looking for your grant .. I am so happy for you .. Have a blessed day mate.. You should update your signature


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT * Sai2Aus*


Thanks Ratnesh.. This stamp is full of love and friendship.. Was waiting for the stamp.. For this stamp i dont have to pay 70$  But will treat you in Melb.. :tea:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

ratnesh.nagori said:


> BTW.. what is the subject of Grant Email ??
> 
> A spam landed in my Inbox with subject "Congratulation" and I got goosebumps .. LOL


:rofl: 

Looks like ppl know your desperation are playing with you!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Vamshi4happy said:


> *Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.
> 
> Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:


Congrats buddy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

I wished to give you the stamp but Ratnesh did! Anyways you deserve that...

Good Luck!


----------



## Sai2Aus

Chana said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> G
> R
> A
> A
> A
> A
> N
> T !!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Oz_dream for your kind support ! and Shell and all my friends here.
> 
> I loved india because of shah rukh khan !!!! now because of great friends in this forum!
> 
> Finally, 1.5 years of effort got paid.
> 
> Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014 Grant 5/2/2014


Congrats Chana.. Best wishes for the future in OZ..


----------



## sunil chopra

Ratnesh what's the last update date showing in your immi login


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sunil chopra said:


> Ratnesh what's the last update date showing in your immi login


18 Dec 2013


----------



## Sai2Aus

Vamshi4happy said:


> *Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.
> 
> Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:



Hi Vamshi,

Great to know your success.. And double happy we share the same day for our grants..

Best of luck for the joyful life in OZ.. Patience paid well.. 

:lock1::thumb::car::third::tea:eace::humble::rockon::grouphug::first:arty::hug::hippie::angel::lalala::kiss::cool2:lane::clap2::second::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

novaprospekt said:


> Hello All
> 
> Got the Grant. Just got the mail.


hi buddy, congratulation for your accomplishment with visa process and i wish you best of luck for your bright future.


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> Where is Sai?????????????????????????????????????
> Is he jumping with joy??? :rockon:
> Is he rolling on the floor??? :rofl:
> Is he dancing??????? :whoo:
> Is he playing the music??? :drum::violin:
> Is he calling up the friends??? :horn:
> Is he fighting with the boss??? :fencing:
> Is he singing the songs??? :lalala:
> Is he continuously on chat messengers and sms'????
> ___________________________________________________
> 
> Yes. He is Celebrating & he deserves it!!!!:angel:
> 
> Just a little bit of fun to celebrate the happy news!!!!
> Congratulations buddy!!!
> 
> AND best of luck and wishes for early grants to all my friends who are waiting!!!


Hey Panko,

Thanks for wishes.. Really means a lot to me.. Reading your post I was fully blushing.. You added more happiness buddy.. God bless you with all your wishes.. 

Lets hope to meet in Oz.. stay in touch friend. 

Is he jumping with joy??? :rockon: yes
Is he rolling on the floor??? :rofl: yes
Is he dancing??????? :whoo:
Is he playing the music??? :drum::violin: yes
Is he calling up the friends??? :horn: yes
Is he fighting with the boss??? :fencing:  yes
Is he singing the songs??? :lalala: yes
Is he continuously on chat messengers and sms'???? yes

and also attending an office meeting :yell::yell::yell:


----------



## Sai2Aus

Oz2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> AT LAST I GOT MY 189 VISA today. hurrayyyyyyyy
> 
> THANK YOU ALL for your Help my friends. this is one of the best forums
> 
> my friend firetoy..man i got it man ..i got it


Congrats Oz2013 :lalala:lane:lane::clap2::flypig:


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> and also attending an office meeting :yell::yell::yell:


Hahahaha  :rofl:


----------



## Sai2Aus

sathiyaseelan said:


> Awesome, awesome. with you, i have been also looking for your grant buddy, frankly speaking. I am on cloud nine now and wish you best of luck for your bright future in Australia. Can't wait to meet you to greet you (ha ha ha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a wonderful and transforming life in OZ. Thanks for mentioning my name there but you honestly deserved it dear,
> 
> wishes from the bottom of my heart,
> 
> sathiya


Hi Sathiya..

Wery warm wishes buddy.. Thanks a lot.. Will be very happy to meet you dude.. Soon will land in Melb and throw my queries.. :smokin: Im not leaving you Sathiya.. :target::target:


----------



## Icy charm

*189 Visa Medical check up*

Hi there ,

I would greatly appreciate if you could help me with my problem .

I was contacted by the CO to do the medical check up .

She did not send me any forms to take with me to the medical center so the doctor could fill in the forms . 
When I asked her to send me the medical forms for the medical check up , her reply was :
All medicals are now undertaken via e-health and all that is required are the HAP IDs.


I have got the HAP IDs . The problem is here in Oman , they do not have online facilities or an access to the e medical . So , please guys what should I do ? I called the approved medical center here in Oman , and they have no idea about the HAP IDs or online forms.

Could you please advise me what should I do ? Should I contact the CO again ?

Thank you so much


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> So Sai . tell us. how does it feel to receive GRANT  ???
> 
> were you dancing/rolling/jumping at home ?? or just sitting for 10 mins in shock


Ratnesh, 

I was jus thinking yet another day is over and doing my work.. When I heard the mail alert just took it casually and also opened without nowing what it is.. 

To my surprise browsed but except for the subject line i couldnt see the word grant.. 

I was super tensed and logged in the laptop to check there was an attachment.. Just read the few lines of the attachment and confirmed it was the grant. Jumped,rolled,laughed,excited,amazed,surprised,astonished,flabbergasted, stunned,shocked etc ..(yes i did score good in IELTS )

But couldnt feel it completely as i had a meeting to attend :yell::yell::yell::yell:

Planning to take a day off and spend time with family..May be a movie and a dinner.. Need a stress buster :hungry:opcorn:

Now that the grant is in hand more worries are popping up like the life in Melb,job, winding up things here etc.. Im really taking a big risk as Im completely settled here in blore. Praying God that the risk should be worth it.. ray2:


----------



## csa975

*Granted*

189 visa application lodged- 24/12/2013
Granted 04/02/2014
Occupation: Doctor in Melbourne


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Sai2Aus said:


> Ratnesh,
> 
> I was jus thinking yet another day is over and doing my work.. When I heard the mail alert just took it casually and also opened without nowing what it is..
> 
> To my surprise browsed but except for the subject line i couldnt see the word grant..
> 
> I was super tensed and logged in the laptop to check there was an attachment.. Just read the few lines of the attachment and confirmed it was the grant. Jumped,rolled,laughed,excited,amazed,surprised,astonished,flabbergasted, stunned,shocked etc ..(yes i did score good in IELTS )
> 
> But couldnt feel it completely as i had a meeting to attend :yell::yell::yell::yell:
> 
> Planning to take a day off and spend time with family..May be a movie and a dinner.. Need a stress buster :hungry:opcorn:
> 
> Now that the grant is in hand more worries are popping up like the life in Melb,job, winding up things here etc.. Im really taking a big risk as Im completely settled here in blore. Praying God that the risk should be worth it.. ray2:


 .. thats nice to read Sai . 


I wish you all the best for your move .. let me know if you need any help . .i am in blr too .. 

i am also in same condition as yours.. . fully settled here in bangalore.. will have to wind of a load of things before move  ..


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats Vamshi4happy:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
*04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14*
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 04/02/14*
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
_16/12/13----------jre05--------------CO: 03/2/14----------_
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_21/12/13----------svspavan---------CO: 03/02/14----------_
*27/12/13----------monu17---------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14*
28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
13/01/14----------Jinc-------
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14-------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14[/COLOR][/I]
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14---------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------ GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*11/12/13----------nicanikkz------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
_13/12/13----------tuba-----------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------CO:05/02/14_
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*16/12/13----------bobinv------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14*
_17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat-----------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
*19/12/13----------Sai2Aus------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14*
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## aryal

Another beautiful day with loads of grants.. Congratulations guys for your grants..
It looks like they are processing application quite fast..

I also just managed to upload all documents. Hope I am also in the queue now..


----------



## Vamshi4happy

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> May i knw ur co and the team pls


Thank you Oz_Dream for coloring my name to green in the list  

My CO : L
Team : Brisbane T34


----------



## SRS_2013

csa975 said:


> 189 visa application lodged- 24/12/2013
> Granted 04/02/2014
> Occupation: Doctor in Melbourne


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Vamshi,
> 
> Great to know your success.. And double happy we share the same day for our grants..
> 
> Best of luck for the joyful life in OZ.. Patience paid well..
> 
> :lock1::thumb::car::third::tea:eace::humble::rockon::grouphug::first:arty::hug::hippie::angel::lalala::kiss::cool2:lane::clap2::second::cheer2::cheer2:


Thank you Sai...and congratulations on your win too....

We will rock in Australia with best opportunities and great life....good luck my friend.


----------



## csa975

0z_dream said:


> Congrats, may i knw your team and Co initials pls


This CO never bothered to contact me for anything, guess my paperwork was immaculate! The initials of CO is JS, Adelaide team2


----------



## Sai2Aus

I have got more number of wishes and likes for my grant post.. Seriously the number is more than what i get on my Birthday... Thanks a lot friends..


----------



## jre05

Sai2Aus said:


> I have got more number of wishes and likes for my grant post.. Seriously the number is more than what i get on my Birthday... Thanks a lot friends..


Its is INFACT the REBIRTH with a better fortune


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Thank you one and all for the great wishes that I got today from you.... My wishes to you as well..

Thank you Ratnesh for the stamp....


----------



## jre05

csa975 said:


> 189 visa application lodged- 24/12/2013
> Granted 04/02/2014
> Occupation: Doctor in Melbourne


Oh yeah doctors are anywhere highly respected under the planet lol. So no surprise  But many congratulations for grabbing it


----------



## weel

Dear Friends,

Finally I got my Grant today...Thanks all the members in this wonderful forum..

I wish all the very best and good luck those who waiting for the grant....


----------



## hashtagPR

weel said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally I got my Grant today...Thanks all the members in this wonderful forum..
> 
> I wish all the very best and good luck those who waiting for the grant....




Congrats! 
Which CO team??


----------



## jre05

Oz2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> AT LAST I GOT MY 189 VISA today. hurrayyyyyyyy
> 
> THANK YOU ALL for your Help my friends. this is one of the best forums
> 
> my friend firetoy..man i got it man ..i got it


Glad, many congratulations 

Now celebrate :smow:



Vamshi4happy said:


> *Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.
> 
> Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:


Oh Hoooo Vamshiii Many congratulations buddy, see highest number of likes to you (I saw 18 likes). You deserved it now    Enjoy.......and I am happy for you. 



Chana said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> G
> R
> A
> A
> A
> A
> N
> T !!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you Oz_dream for your kind support ! and Shell and all my friends here.
> 
> I loved india because of shah rukh khan !!!! now because of great friends in this forum!
> 
> Finally, 1.5 years of effort got paid.
> 
> Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014 Grant 5/2/2014


Oi you just this morning were fret about grant, you see, the very day you got it  Very happy for you SLankan mate.  

I really love Sangakara and Jayawardana's style in Cricket always


----------



## bliss

jre05 said:


> Its is INFACT the REBIRTH with a better fortune


So true...


----------



## misguided

weel said:


> dear friends,
> 
> finally i got my grant today...thanks all the members in this wonderful forum..
> 
> I wish all the very best and good luck those who waiting for the grant....


congrats mate


----------



## jre05

Friends :music:

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

I also informed my CO about this which was requested from me eep: :smow: Now :couch2:


----------



## jre05

weel said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally I got my Grant today...Thanks all the members in this wonderful forum..
> 
> I wish all the very best and good luck those who waiting for the grant....


Congrats.

All 190ers, its your time now :drum: Where is PEANUT to see this ???? :music:


----------



## Sai2Aus

Congrats Doctor and weel...

Jre great news.. grant is just near you..


----------



## bobinv

jre05 said:


> Friends :music:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> I also informed my CO about this which was requested from me eep: :smow: Now :couch2:


You are one step closer to receiving your grant.. Any day now.. Praying for you mate


----------



## bobinv

weel said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally I got my Grant today...Thanks all the members in this wonderful forum..
> 
> I wish all the very best and good luck those who waiting for the grant....


Congrats.. All the best for your future


----------



## csa975

jre05 said:


> Oh yeah doctors are anywhere highly respected under the planet lol. So no surprise  But many congratulations for grabbing it


Thanks for that.
I notice this site has heaps of engineers (almost 100%) as members, whose sole motive is to get a PR. Well, this seems to be just Part I of the story; I've been here for the last 3 years and notice that although engineers do have a better lifestyle here, when compared to India, Pak, Iran, Oman, S.L...., the part II of the story, once they arrive, is that majority of them ultimately lack 'Job satisfaction'.
They end up working as Bus/taxi drivers, assembly plant workers, shopkeepers, forklift operators, etc... even with a masters in Mech/IT/Elec engineering degrees from back home. One of my friend runs a photography studio! with a ME in Mechanical eng. Only a minority get what they had planned for.
So guys, gear up for the life ahead in Australia, get ready to stoop for the conquer. 
All the best. 
Cheers.


----------



## Ameen

*Medical referred*

Dear All,

I got an email from my CO that my medicals has been referred to a medical officer of the commonwealth, does anyone knows what that means and what is the processing time to receive back from the MCO? I checked the the clinic that has done my medicals and they told me nothing wrong with the examinations that were done!


----------



## weel

hashtagPR said:


> Congrats!
> Which CO team??


Adelaide -T4


----------



## SRS_2013

weel said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally I got my Grant today...Thanks all the members in this wonderful forum..
> 
> I wish all the very best and good luck those who waiting for the grant....


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## jre05

csa975 said:


> Thanks for that.
> I notice this site has heaps of engineers (almost 100%) as members, whose sole motive is to get a PR. Well, this seems to be just Part I of the story; I've been here for the last 3 years and notice that although engineers do have a better lifestyle here, when compared to India, Pak, Iran, Oman, S.L...., the part II of the story, once they arrive, is that majority of them ultimately lack 'Job satisfaction'.
> They end up working as Bus/taxi drivers, assembly plant workers, shopkeepers, forklift operators, etc... even with a masters in Mech/IT/Elec engineering degrees from back home. One of my friend runs a photography studio! with a ME in Mechanical eng. Only a minority get what they had planned for.
> So guys, gear up for the life ahead in Australia, get ready to stoop for the conquer.
> All the best.
> Cheers.


Very true, I agree with you.

It all depends on what one needs. I am certain, a lot of people who aspire for migration primarily look for a better lifestyle, peace, happiness overall (I do not mean that they may not get this in their own country), but one should know that, good things in life comes with a cost. It is the fact of life. Anything you take.

Maybe a good car? Comes with a lot of cost and maintenance/running cost.

A beautiful gorgeous GF? Comes with a lot of cost and maintenance/running cost.

Why, let us take your own example of Medical Degree - You might have put a lot of efforts to get this and now you are respected. Perhaps, you earn well, live with dignity, highly respected and needed by anyone (At least I wish I was a popular and very busy Heart surgeon doing daily 5 critical heart operations  ), but these all also comes with a cost.

As long as I am concerned, I am ready to do anything that "I like and brings satisfaction and peace" and I am sure my success would lead me through what I wanted  

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

weel said:


> Adelaide -T4


CO Initial please?


----------



## jre05

Ameen said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got an email from my CO that my medicals has been referred to a medical officer of the commonwealth, does anyone knows what that means and what is the processing time to receive back from the MCO? I checked the the clinic that has done my medicals and they told me nothing wrong with the examinations that were done!


Sometime, the results gets referred to specialists there. It will certainly not stop your grant, but they take sometime to investigate further on your health things (Hopefully). If they want you to perform additional tests, which I fell hardly it could happen, you can do so.

Do not worry  So many cases are referred to MCO. It may take anytime between 1-2 months but could be delayed or speedy too. Please be patient 

I pray for you


----------



## jre05

bobinv said:


> You are one step closer to receiving your grant.. Any day now.. Praying for you mate


Thank you soooo much Bobinv for the beautiful words and prayers, it soothes me a lot


----------



## ut0410

*Cheers!!*










*Here's to each and every person who got the grant ...... I feel ecstatic reading the emotions in your posts!!! 

Hope all those waiting should be able to express this soon* :grouphug: :amen:


----------



## jre05

Sai2Aus said:


> Congrats Doctor and weel...
> 
> Jre great news.. grant is just near you..


Thank youuuu


----------



## Ameen

Thank you  Best wishes for you my friend


----------



## csa975

jre05 said:


> Very true, I agree with you.
> 
> It all depends on what one needs. I am certain, a lot of people who aspire for migration primarily look for a better lifestyle, peace, happiness overall (I do not mean that they may not get this in their own country), but one should know that, good things in life comes with a cost. It is the fact of life. Anything you take.
> 
> Maybe a good car? Comes with a lot of cost and maintenance/running cost.
> 
> A beautiful gorgeous GF? Comes with a lot of cost and maintenance/running cost.
> 
> Why, let us take your own example of Medical Degree - You might have put a lot of efforts to get this and now you are respected. Perhaps, you earn well, live with dignity, highly respected and needed by anyone (At least I wish I was a popular and very busy Heart surgeon doing daily 5 critical heart operations  ), but these all also comes with a cost.
> 
> As long as I am concerned, I am ready to do anything that "I like and brings satisfaction and peace" and I am sure my success would lead me through what I wanted
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Good on you, mate. Well said.

That's the spirit.

I just wish every engineer reading this forum, who migrates to this country sustain this spirit and possess the capacity to exuberate with abandon.

Cheers


----------



## jre05

csa975 said:


> Good on you, mate. Well said.
> 
> That's the spirit.
> 
> I just wish every engineer reading this forum, who migrates to this country sustain this spirit and possess the capacity to exuberate with abandon.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you  Wish you a great future too there 

And, not to mention, always treat me freely if I have any medical problems  hehe


----------



## jre05

Ameen said:


> Thank you  Best wishes for you my friend


Thank you so much  

Well, I just searched few threads that can give you more insight.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ments-referred-moc-further-investigation.html

Please read through above and the nested threads in there.


----------



## csa975

jre05 said:


> Thank you  Wish you a great future too there
> 
> And, not to mention, always treat me freely if I have any medical problems  hehe


Thank you, sure do.
Loved your statement on 'Gorgeous GF and the high running costs'!! Ha,ha..


----------



## jre05

csa975 said:


> Thank you, sure do.
> Loved your statement on 'Gorgeous GF and the high running costs'!! Ha,ha..


Haha  Thank you   

Cheers


----------



## csa975

0z_dream said:


> Hey Doc,
> May i knw your medical specialization


Critical care.
Focussing on the sickest of the sick.


----------



## Gaurav Vas

0z_dream said:


> Congrats Monu:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Congrats bang2012:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
> _23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> *04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14*
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> _12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> *14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 04/02/14*
> _16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
> _16/12/13----------jre05--------------CO: 03/2/14----------_
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> _21/12/13----------svspavan---------CO: 03/02/14----------_
> *27/12/13----------monu17---------------------Grant: 04/02/14*
> _28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------_
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 13/01/14----------Jinc-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
> 12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
> *12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> *20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
> *21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> _04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> *11/12/13----------nicanikkz------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
> _13/12/13----------tuba-----------CO:03/02/14
> 16/12/13----------salfons-----------CO:30/01/14_[/COLOR][/I]
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> *16/12/13----------bobinv------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14*
> _17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat-----------CO:05/02/14_
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 08/01/14----------ut0410-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


Hi OZ Dream

Please add me to the list. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Ratnesh,
> 
> Now that the grant is in hand more worries are popping up like the life in Melb,job, winding up things here etc.. Im really taking a big risk as Im completely settled here in blore. Praying God that the risk should be worth it.. ray2:


Nicely put buddy! But it is a risk worth taking!


----------



## AGNES26

Does anybody have any advice with regards to amending an answer on the application form? My agent filled in an incorrect answer and when I queried this they told me to fill out a 1023 form if the CO picks up the mistake, and according to them I cannot do it now as I need TRN number(which I have, shows in the top left hand corner of my applications page).....I think I should just load it, surely it will look better to load before they question that there is an error so I'm the one who looks like the liar???..to do this would I just use the attach document button?

Still worrried about the fact that my PCC has gone from received to required, but shown in attachment uploads....has anyone double loaded documents?


----------



## csa975

AGNES26 said:


> Does anybody have any advice with regards to amending an answer on the application form? My agent filled in an incorrect answer and when I queried this they told me to fill out a 1023 form if the CO picks up the mistake, and according to them I cannot do it now as I need TRN number(which I have, shows in the top left hand corner of my applications page).....I think I should just load it, surely it will look better to load before they question that there is an error so I'm the one who looks like the liar???..to do this would I just use the attach document button?
> 
> Still worrried about the fact that my PCC has gone from received to required, but shown in attachment uploads....has anyone double loaded documents?


Hi there,
Just fill in 1023 and upload. You might encounter a question about why you filled in the wrong info, just write 'oversight', don't write that your agent is a dumbass. Upload it now before the CO asks for it.
Reg. Your PCC, if it comes on the attachment upload column, just don't worry about the received/required stuff.


----------



## Gaurav Vas

:hippie:


Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_


Oh Boy !! Super Duper Congratulations man ! :hug:

It feels like watching a thriller.. and it gives me shivers knowing that my lodge date is same as yours. All the best for your future !!

And don't forget to share your future plans. Stay in touch ! :hippie:

.. as hippies say .. Have a light heart and a happy soul !! :hippie:


----------



## VISU

*Acs-2613*



amitch said:


> Nevinz -
> 
> The demand is not as high as no of applications submitted and thats what causing the crunch
> 
> All the best !
> 
> Amit


Hi Amit & Nevinz, I've applied for an EOI on 3/feb/14 and my occupation 261311 is in high demand too. Unfortunately I've only 60 points, so when can I expect for an invitation. Your feedback helps...


----------



## AuzLover

Hi VISU,
I am not in a position to say something on this, I also applied for eoi recently, on Jan 31, 2014 in 261313. I am waiting for invitation. will let you know once I get my invitation.'
Thanks
Nevinz



VISU said:


> Hi Amit & Nevinz, I've applied for an EOI on 3/feb/14 and my occupation 261311 is in high demand too. Unfortunately I've only 60 points, so when can I expect for an invitation. Your feedback helps...


----------



## VISU

Hello again(Nevin), Well I'm sure you will get an invitation on 10 Feb, Monday and this because of your points (70). In the worst case you will be getting it on 4th Monday of this month.


----------



## Sesha

Hi all,

I will submit my EOI on 6/2/2014 with 60 points. My occupation is Accountants 2211.

When can I expect to get the invitation.

Thanks!


----------



## Anj79

Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_


:rockon::rockon:CONGRATULATIONS Sai2Aus !!!! All the best for the move ahead !! :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## balajianthia

*Payment mode for VISA*

Hi,

Please advise how to make single transaction online payment of 7000AU $. Banks in India won't allow a single transaction more than 1.25Lac. My credit limit on credit card is much lesser.I realise the fees can be credited only as online payment using Debit or Credit card.

I have got the invitation for South Australia and my ACS was assessed for 263113

Thanks,
Balaji


----------



## AuzLover

Hi balajianthia,

Call your credit card customercare and tell that you need to do a transaction of 7000AUD and you are ready to pay the amount in advance to the credit card account. I hope they would definitely help you on this. When I checked with HDFC, they said that they are ok with this

Thanks
Nevinz


balajianthia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please advise how to make single transaction online payment of 7000AU $. Banks in India won't allow a single transaction more than 1.25Lac. My credit limit on credit card is much lesser.I realise the fees can be credited only as online payment using Debit or Credit card.
> 
> I have got the invitation for South Australia and my ACS was assessed for 263113
> 
> Thanks,
> Balaji


----------



## AuzLover

VISU said:


> Hello again(Nevin), Well I'm sure you will get an invitation on 10 Feb, Monday and this because of your points (70). In the worst case you will be getting it on 4th Monday of this month.


Hello VISU,
Let your words come true, thanks


----------



## shishir

Is there anyone who collected his/her assessment outcome from Engineers Australia by using Courier Service??? If there is, please explain the procedure.


----------



## AGNES26

csa975 said:


> Hi there,
> Just fill in 1023 and upload. You might encounter a question about why you filled in the wrong info, just write 'oversight', don't write that your agent is a dumbass. Upload it now before the CO asks for it.
> Reg. Your PCC, if it comes on the attachment upload column, just don't worry about the received/required stuff.


I can't load the form 1023, it wont allow me, keeps asking me for document types...they have form 1022 listed but not 1023.....crap I guess I will just have to wait for the CO!


----------



## gyan

imrukhan81 said:


> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> If we check the above link, This page is updated today and can see in "Allocation table":
> 
> "This information was last updated on 31 January 2014 and the next update will occur in late February 2014."
> 
> So, we can expect more CO allocation for December 3rd week onwards applicants.
> 
> all the best.


Very nice information shared.. thanks ! ! !


----------



## thinkpanther

0z_dream said:


> Congrats Monu:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Congrats bang2012:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
> _23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> *04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14*
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> _12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> *14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 04/02/14*
> _16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------Grant: 29/01/14*
> _16/12/13----------jre05--------------CO: 03/2/14----------_
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> _21/12/13----------svspavan---------CO: 03/02/14----------_
> *27/12/13----------monu17---------------------Grant: 04/02/14*
> _28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------_
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81------
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 13/01/14----------Jinc-------
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
> 12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
> *12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14
> *20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14_
> *21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14----------------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14----------------GRANT 22/01/14*
> _02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14_
> *02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------GRANT 21/01/14*
> _04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> *11/12/13----------nicanikkz------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
> _13/12/13----------tuba-----------CO:03/02/14
> 16/12/13----------salfons-----------CO:30/01/14_[/COLOR][/I]
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> *16/12/13----------bobinv------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14*
> _17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat-----------CO:05/02/14_
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori--
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus----------
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 08/01/14----------ut0410-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


Pls add me to the list as well - 189 visa
Date applied - 17-01-2014


----------



## pakiapplicant123

jre05 said:


> Friends :music:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> I also informed my CO about this which was requested from me eep: :smow: Now :couch2:


i dont understand. under what situation no medicals are required?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

usman1984 said:


> i dont understand. under what situation no medicals are required?


Buddy, medicals are always required. the status which you are asking about is updated, when you have finished the medicals and hospital has uploaded results to DIBP


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



balajianthia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please advise how to make single transaction online payment of 7000AU $. Banks in India won't allow a single transaction more than 1.25Lac. My credit limit on credit card is much lesser.I realise the fees can be credited only as online payment using Debit or Credit card.
> 
> I have got the invitation for South Australia and my ACS was assessed for 263113
> 
> Thanks,
> Balaji


.

Hi Balaji,

If you're going through an agent, typically they do have an option of you depositing the amount to their account and they would pay through their Amex card. 

Else, you need to check with the bank with which you have your salary account / savings account to help you with an instant credit card, for which you will need to go for an temp FD with them and they will fund 80% of that as a transaction amount towards your instant credit card payment. After having used the card and repaying your transaction amount to the bank, you can ask them to withdraw your FD.

Hope this helps.


----------



## akthare

Hello Friends,

Just check my emails and found that CO has contacted me. Adelaide GSM team 8...
Lodged 03-01-2014
CO contacted 5th Feb.

So many attachments....
In main checklist has requested for PCC and Form 1221.

1. I hv one confusion in a PDF visa summary he has only mentioned self and Wife as secondary applicant. My son's name is not mentioned. Is it ok ?has anyone faced the same.. Since the documents he requested is for my wife and my self.

2. Form 1221 - what is this form about?


Feeling very nervous... Please helpme with the informaition requested.

Regards,
AKT


----------



## jre05

usman1984 said:


> i dont understand. under what situation no medicals are required?


Ratnesh is correct. It was taken for granted that one's status would be this after completing medicals and if the clinic has uploaded the medical results. Here most of the forum members know that I have completed my medicals recently and it was just an update to them on the status change (The meaning of which they know  )

Hope you got it now 



ratnesh.nagori said:


> Buddy, medicals are always required. the status which you are asking about is updated, when you have finished the medicals and hospital has uploaded results to DIBP


Thanks Ratnesh for explaining usman.


----------



## jre05

akthare said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just check my emails and found that CO has contacted me. Adelaide GSM team 8...
> Lodged 03-01-2014
> CO contacted 5th Feb.
> 
> So many attachments....
> In main checklist has requested for PCC and Form 1221.
> 
> 1. I hv one confusion in a PDF visa summary he has only mentioned self and Wife as secondary applicant. My son's name is not mentioned. Is it ok ?has anyone faced the same.. Since the documents he requested is for my wife and my self.
> 
> 2. Form 1221 - what is this form about?
> 
> 
> Feeling very nervous... Please helpme with the informaition requested.
> 
> Regards,
> AKT



What is your CO initials? 

No need to be nervous, nothing happens. 

Well Vamshi can help you out as he has a family with kids and was requested docs by CO and he got grant today.

Secondly, form 1221 is for your spouse and it is just a subset of Form 80. Most contents are same as that of Form 80 of your Spouse. It is not for you I guess? Just for your spouse.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jre05 said:


> What is your CO initials?
> 
> No need to be nervous, nothing happens.
> 
> Well Vamshi can help you out as he has a family with kids and was requested docs by CO and he got grant today.
> 
> Secondly, form 1221 is for your spouse and it is just a subset of Form 80. Most contents are same as that of Form 80 of your Spouse. It is not for you I guess? Just for your spouse.


Yep Form 1221 is just for spouse.


----------



## akthare

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yep Form 1221 is just for spouse.


Thanks Ratnesh and Jre05,

FORM 1221 is requested for both of us...In case it is for spouse don't know why he has asked for me..

Co - AP
GSM Adelaide Team 08


Has anyone in this forum got this CO allocated?


----------



## shivanichawla

*Congrats the Visa Stamper...*

Hey Vamshi
Congrats you did that for so many people now its the stamp for you..
Enjoy..


----------



## Manju

akthare said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just check my emails and found that CO has contacted me. Adelaide GSM team 8...
> Lodged 03-01-2014
> CO contacted 5th Feb.
> 
> So many attachments....
> In main checklist has requested for PCC and Form 1221.
> 
> 1. I hv one confusion in a PDF visa summary he has only mentioned self and Wife as secondary applicant. My son's name is not mentioned. Is it ok ?has anyone faced the same.. Since the documents he requested is for my wife and my self.
> 
> 2. Form 1221 - what is this form about?
> 
> 
> Feeling very nervous... Please helpme with the informaition requested.
> 
> Regards,
> AKT




Hi

No need to worry...

Even when CO has requested additional docs for us , my kid details were not mentioned in the summary pdf.

I think it includes the details for whom additional docs are asked for.

in my case Form 80 was asked for both of us..

Regards
Manju


----------



## SRS_2013

akthare said:


> Thanks Ratnesh and Jre05,
> 
> FORM 1221 is requested for both of us...In case it is for spouse don't know why he has asked for me..
> 
> Co - AP
> GSM Adelaide Team 08
> 
> Has anyone in this forum got this CO allocated?


Form 1221 can be for both. My agent had got it from both me and my husband.

Both forms are uploaded too..


----------



## nectar_s

I have made the visa payment, when i was reviewing the same , for the below question i answered incorrectly as NO., How do i rectify this mistake. Please advice.

Employment in nominated occupation:

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

No


----------



## jre05

nectar_s said:


> I have made the visa payment, when i was reviewing the same , for the below question i answered incorrectly as NO., How do i rectify this mistake. Please advice.
> 
> Employment in nominated occupation:
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?
> 
> No


Form 1023 is the right fit for this. Fill it and upload with clear cut description.


----------



## GhouseYaseen

Dear Seniors:

First I'd liked to thank you all for your help and advice.
I have one query , Since i have applied for VISA , my documents are in REQUIRED STATUS where I have uploaded all my docs upfront.., wondering when it will be RECEIVED status since its more than 3 weeks.

Appreciate your advice. 
THx.Yaseen


----------



## jre05

GhouseYaseen said:


> Dear Seniors:
> 
> First I'd liked to thank you all for your help and advice.
> I have one query , Since i have applied for VISA , my documents are in REQUIRED STATUS where I have uploaded all my docs upfront.., wondering when it will be RECEIVED status since its more than 3 weeks.
> 
> Appreciate your advice.
> THx.Yaseen


No predefined timeline, but it could happen anytime. Not everyone has same time changes/experience with this.

For instance, mine got changed to Received the very next day I uploaded documents.

For some others, it took so much time. So do not worry, soon it will be attended within the timeline for 189/190/whatever visa type you applied for.


----------



## nectar_s

jre05 said:


> Form 1023 is the right fit for this. Fill it and upload with clear cut description.


Thanks for your quick response. 
Actually it was by mistake , i have chosen NO for the question. How do i explain in a better way. 

Also, is it mandatory to submit resume as a part of documents


----------



## Ozbabe

balajianthia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please advise how to make single transaction online payment of 7000AU $. Banks in India won't allow a single transaction more than 1.25Lac. My credit limit on credit card is much lesser.I realise the fees can be credited only as online payment using Debit or Credit card.
> 
> I have got the invitation for South Australia and my ACS was assessed for 263113
> 
> Thanks,
> Balaji


Congrats,

May I ask , how many point did you have? When did you apply and when did you get the invite. I am of the same occupational code


----------



## jre05

nectar_s said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> Actually it was by mistake , i have chosen NO for the question. How do i explain in a better way.
> 
> Also, is it mandatory to submit resume as a part of documents


Please find attached how I wrote.

I worked in Australia, but while filling the online application, I chose "No" for this question but the correct answer is "Yes". However, I am taken aback that how this error had happened as I am pretty confident I chose "Yes" because two other forum members who worked in Australia, and chose "Yes" also had the same issue in system that it became "No" after submitting it when we reviewed.

So I wrote diplomatically like the one attached. Hope that helps you.

Also, CV I haven't submitted. No need unless asked by CO if you are on 189. But keep it ready with you so that if asked (Rare chance) you can quickly send it.

NB- In my case, it was a justifiable error because, I mentioned my two Australian addresses clearly in the submitted application. (It was just a kind of satisfaction for me). 

But, 1023 is specifically made for error corrections only, so goahead with spirit.


Best regards,
JR


----------



## amitch

VISU said:


> Hi Amit & Nevinz, I've applied for an EOI on 3/feb/14 and my occupation 261311 is in high demand too. Unfortunately I've only 60 points, so when can I expect for an invitation. Your feedback helps...


Well, things are not running at their best pace. My SS ack date is Nov 18, 2013 & i'll be lucky if i get my SS approval by Feb End. Now you can imagine your scenario, so relax for next 90 days 

And 60 points is all you need, But yes, i have heard that higher points attracts priority.

Hope this helps - Good Luck


Amit


----------



## VISU

amitch said:


> Well, things are not running at their best pace. My SS ack date is Nov 18, 2013 & i'll be lucky if i get my SS approval by Feb End. Now you can imagine your scenario, so relax for next 90 days
> 
> And 60 points is all you need, But yes, i have heard that higher points attracts priority.
> 
> Hope this helps - Good Luck
> 
> 
> Amit


Did you apply for SS ACT (Canberra) in Nov and U are still waiting for approval?
If yes what is ur occupation and do u have any experience in what u have claimed?

Thanks and hope you get ur approval soon...


----------



## csa975

AGNES26 said:


> I can't load the form 1023, it wont allow me, keeps asking me for document types...they have form 1022 listed but not 1023.....crap I guess I will just have to wait for the CO!


Yeah, that's right. I had the same problem too and I uploaded it into the blank section under the correct applicants name.


----------



## jre05

csa975 said:


> Yeah, that's right. I had the same problem too and I uploaded it into the blank section under the correct applicants name.


Yes, I uploaded it this way (attached for your reference). It is the way and it worked.

However, mention clear description as to why Form 1023 you have filled and submitted.

Agnes,

As CSA mentioned, please ensure you upload under "Right applicant's name".


----------



## nupur

*should i contact the co*

Dear All,

I had a CO allocated to me on 16th jan, and post several emails been sent back and forth ,finally i submitted form 80 as requested by CO from Adelaide team 2 on 22nd jan,co initials SO,however post that i haven't received any further mails from him ,and its been like 10 working days from the day of my submiting form 80,should i make any contact with the CO on phone or on mail to enquire him about the status?:faint::clock:


----------



## jre05

nupur said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had a CO allocated to me on 16th jan, and post several emails been sent back and forth ,finally i submitted form 80 as requested by CO from Adelaide team 2 on 22nd jan,co initials SO,however post that i haven't received any further mails from him ,and its been like 10 working days from the day of my submiting form 80,should i make any contact with the CO on phone or on mail to enquire him about the status?:faint::clock:


Most likely but not necessarily, once Form 80 is requested, they take sometime to review it and perhaps conduct any checks randomly. 

I would advise you to wait for some more time and then start inquiring. As they have already communicated to you, surely you should hear from them further about your grant  Don't worry. Give them sometime  Maybe mid of next week you can enquire if still you didn't hear from them


----------



## Juancho

jre05 said:


> Yes, I uploaded it this way (attached for your reference). It is the way and it worked.
> 
> However, mention clear description as to why Form 1023 you have filled and submitted.
> 
> Agnes,
> 
> As CSA mentioned, please ensure you upload under "Right applicant's name".


Hi buddy, 
the same happened to me I just called and they add the place for me to upload that document, in my account, when my co was allocated he told me that everything was ok it wasn't a big issue, so don't worry just call so they can add the place for you to upload that document and that's all. 

regards.


----------



## misguided

Juancho said:


> Hi buddy,
> the same happened to me I just called and they add the place for me to upload that document, in my account, when my co was allocated he told me that everything was ok it wasn't a big issue, so don't worry just call so they can add the place for you to upload that document and that's all.
> 
> regards.


Mate can you kindly update your signature . Will give us a rough idea on when you applied and when your co got allocated 

If you can spare a couple of minutes, please update the spreadsheet as well 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## Juancho

misguided said:


> Mate can you kindly update your signature . Will give us a rough idea on when you applied and when your co got allocated
> 
> If you can spare a couple of minutes, please update the spreadsheet as well
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


I applied the 10th of December Co allocated the 10th of jan just requested for medicals which were uploaded the 28 of jan in the system. 
regards


----------



## misguided

Juancho said:


> I applied the 10th of December Co allocated the 10th of jan just requested for medicals which were uploaded the 28 of jan in the system.
> regards


Thanks Mate


----------



## akthare

Manju said:


> Hi
> 
> No need to worry...
> 
> Even when CO has requested additional docs for us , my kid details were not mentioned in the summary pdf.
> 
> I think it includes the details for whom additional docs are asked for.
> 
> in my case Form 80 was asked for both of us..
> 
> Regards
> Manju


Thanks Manju,

This information is helpful to relieve my tension.
Thanks again.


----------



## Yenigalla

Congratulations to all the forum members who received the grant.


----------



## Arunvas

novaprospekt said:


> Updated my Signature. I have 60 points.


Hi Nova,

With 60 points for 189, could please let me know when did you submit EOI? 

I think you are invited on 02/12/2013.


----------



## jre05

Juancho said:


> I applied the 10th of December Co allocated the 10th of jan just requested for medicals which were uploaded the 28 of jan in the system.
> regards


Thank you. Are you yet to receive the grant?


----------



## jre05

Yenigalla said:


> Congratulations to all the forum members who received the grant.


Hey  Where is your grant? Still waiting?


----------



## Juancho

jre05 said:


> Thank you. Are you yet to receive the grant?


Yes buddy still waiting


----------



## 2013

Any updates today? ??

3rd week would soon end... I submitted my docs on 17th jan... and no updates after that .... !!! Do I need to send him a reminder ?? My agent had sent the docs by mail as those docs were already submitted. Any idea if there are chances that he has skipped the mail...not sure what CO is doing right now ... !!!!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

No update till 7:30 am in India


----------



## yangxh7

No update as well.


----------



## misguided

2013 , ratnesh and yang it seems like today would be your day . Fingers crossed guys


----------



## 2013

misguided said:


> 2013 , ratnesh and yang it seems like today would be your day . Fingers crossed guys


Lets see...!! Hope your words come true...


----------



## jre05

Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi

I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.

I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.

I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.

I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.

JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.

SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.

I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY  

I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT 

THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED . 

ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED. 

RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. . 

IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW. 

AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME 
REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS

I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS

DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.


----------



## misguided

jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.


Congrats jre05.....happy for you  Pack your bags man . Aus calling


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.


Many congratulations man .. so happy for you .. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Congratulations for your GRANT * jre05*


----------



## jre05

Juancho said:


> Yes buddy still waiting


Don't worry darling, your grant letter is nearing, on its way.


----------



## misguided

*Grant Count:* 06/02/2014

01 jre05


----------



## jre05

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT * jre05*


Thank you so much, you helped me a lot in last few days, my success is part of yours too 

I warmly wish and pray that you get the grant very soon


----------



## Gaurav Vas

jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS. I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST. I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE. I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS. JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT. SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH. I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY  I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT  THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED . ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.  RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. . IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW. AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME  REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.


Super congrats man.. !! Have a nice time down under !!!


----------



## jre05

misguided said:


> Congrats jre05.....happy for you  Pack your bags man . Aus calling


Thank you so much , I wish you speedy grant too


----------



## Gaurav Vas

Got CO assigned today.. GSM Brisbane Team 33 !! Hmmmm.... !!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.


Hey congrats buddy!!!!!!
That's great!!
Wish you all the best for the future!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## jre05

Gaurav Vas said:


> Super congrats man.. !! Have a nice time down under !!!


Thank you so much. You too speedy grant


----------



## jre05

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hey congrats buddy!!!!!!
> That's great!!
> Wish you all the best for the future!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thank you so much NISHANT for your wishes and care for me  appreciate it greatly, wish you speedy grant too


----------



## Sai2Aus

Gaurav Vas said:


> :hippie:
> 
> Oh Boy !! Super Duper Congratulations man ! :hug:
> 
> It feels like watching a thriller.. and it gives me shivers knowing that my lodge date is same as yours. All the best for your future !!
> 
> And don't forget to share your future plans. Stay in touch ! :hippie:
> 
> .. as hippies say .. Have a light heart and a happy soul !! :hippie:


hey Gaurav.. Thanks for the wishes.. good to know u are too assigned a CO from the same team.. Wish you to get the grant by today or tomorrow.. All the best :tea:


----------



## Sai2Aus

jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.


Wowowowow.... Jre, Congratulations buddy.. eace:eace:

Good time is always there when we have God by our side and lord Ganesha have shown it to you with the ring of the bell ..

Best wishes for a healthy wealthy life in Australia.. 


:amen::lalala::kiss::clap2:lane:lane::cheer2::cheer2::flypig::music::third::car::rockon::rockon::first::hug::hippie::angel:


----------



## Sai2Aus

Anj79 said:


> :rockon::rockon:CONGRATULATIONS Sai2Aus !!!! All the best for the move ahead !! :clap2::clap2::cheer2::cheer2:


Hi Anj79,

Thanks for the wishes friend..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
jre05, Sai2Aus, Vamshi, Sathiya, 2013, your prayers have been heard,

GRANT came to me like a heaven bird,

I am so happy that I am not getting words,

Thank You all of you for the support and may your prayers also get Heard.

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: eace: :bounce: :lock1:

My dream has come true today. Received Grant notification at 8:22 am from Brisbane Team 33 (CO - NV). It is one of the happiest day of my life.

Special thanks to Sai2Aus,jre05,peanut,sathiya,2013,_shel and all the other friends whose name I am not getting due to over excitement. This is the best place for Immigration. 

Love you all .. will post my story later today ..


----------



## 2013

ratnesh.nagori said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> jre05, Sai2Aus, Vamshi, Sathiya, 2013, your prayers have been heard,
> 
> GRANT came to me like a heaven bird,
> 
> I am so happy that I am not getting words,
> 
> Thank You all of you for the support and may your prayers also get Heard.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: eace: :bounce: :lock1:
> 
> My dream has come true today. Received Grant notification at 8:22 am from Brisbane Team 33 (CO - NV). It is one of the happiest day of my life.
> 
> Special thanks to Sai2Aus,jre05,peanut,sathiya,2013,_shel and all the other friends whose name I am not getting due to over excitement. This is the best place for Immigration.
> 
> Love you all .. will post my story later today ..


Congrats.... :tea::bounce:eace:


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ratnesh.nagori said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> jre05, Sai2Aus, Vamshi, Sathiya, 2013, your prayers have been heard,
> 
> GRANT came to me like a heaven bird,
> 
> I am so happy that I am not getting words,
> 
> Thank You all of you for the support and may your prayers also get Heard.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: eace: :bounce: :lock1:
> 
> My dream has come true today. Received Grant notification at 8:22 am from Brisbane Team 33 (CO - NV). It is one of the happiest day of my life.
> 
> Special thanks to Sai2Aus,jre05,peanut,sathiya,2013,_shel and all the other friends whose name I am not getting due to over excitement. This is the best place for Immigration.
> 
> Love you all .. will post my story later today ..


Hey Congrats ratnesh!!
Today is indeed a good day.
First jre05 and now you too!!!
Wow!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## misguided

*Grant Count:* 06/02/2014

01 jre05
02 ratnesh.nagori


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> jre05, Sai2Aus, Vamshi, Sathiya, 2013, your prayers have been heard,
> 
> GRANT came to me like a heaven bird,
> 
> I am so happy that I am not getting words,
> 
> Thank You all of you for the support and may your prayers also get Heard.
> 
> 
> My dream has come true today. Received Grant notification at 8:22 am from Brisbane Team 33 (CO - NV). It is one of the happiest day of my life.
> 
> Special thanks to Sai2Aus,jre05,peanut,sathiya,2013,_shel and all the other friends whose name I am not getting due to over excitement. This is the best place for Immigration.
> 
> Love you all .. will post my story later today ..


Ratnesh, the best moment in life... Im still not recovered from that excitement and i know how it feels.. Many many congratulations and yes God surely hears our prayers.. eace: 

Wish you to have a mind blowing life in OZ.. All the best friend.. 

eace::humble::lalala::amen:lane:lane::second::clap2::cheer2::thumb::cell::lock1::bathbaby::car:ray2::third::tea::drum::rockon::grouphug::caked:anda::couch2::angel::rapture::stocking::santa:


----------



## ramaus

Gaurav Vas said:


> Got CO assigned today.. GSM Brisbane Team 33 !! Hmmmm.... !!


Congrats Buddy, did they ask for additional documents and also if possible could you share the initials of your case officer


----------



## nectar_s

CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

you guys really contributed a lot to this forum.. thanks for your help and best wishes for the future moves...

01 jre05
02 ratnesh.nagori


----------



## nectar_s

Thanks for the response, it was so kind of you.

MANY CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR GRANT .. 

one quick question, even after submitting all documents, can i upload 1023 form




jre05 said:


> Please find attached how I wrote.
> 
> I worked in Australia, but while filling the online application, I chose "No" for this question but the correct answer is "Yes". However, I am taken aback that how this error had happened as I am pretty confident I chose "Yes" because two other forum members who worked in Australia, and chose "Yes" also had the same issue in system that it became "No" after submitting it when we reviewed.
> 
> So I wrote diplomatically like the one attached. Hope that helps you.
> 
> Also, CV I haven't submitted. No need unless asked by CO if you are on 189. But keep it ready with you so that if asked (Rare chance) you can quickly send it.
> 
> NB- In my case, it was a justifiable error because, I mentioned my two Australian addresses clearly in the submitted application. (It was just a kind of satisfaction for me).
> 
> But, 1023 is specifically made for error corrections only, so goahead with spirit.
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


----------



## bliss

ratnesh.nagori said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> jre05, Sai2Aus, Vamshi, Sathiya, 2013, your prayers have been heard,
> 
> GRANT came to me like a heaven bird,
> 
> I am so happy that I am not getting words,
> 
> Thank You all of you for the support and may your prayers also get Heard.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: eace: :bounce: :lock1:
> 
> My dream has come true today. Received Grant notification at 8:22 am from Brisbane Team 33 (CO - NV). It is one of the happiest day of my life.
> 
> Special thanks to Sai2Aus,jre05,peanut,sathiya,2013,_shel and all the other friends whose name I am not getting due to over excitement. This is the best place for Immigration.
> 
> Love you all .. will post my story later today ..


Congratulations ratnesh that was quick n worth the wait


----------



## bliss

jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.



That is a wonderful news. You are truly blessed. Enjoy your day.


----------



## imrukhan81

*I think its Grant*

Hi guys,

today at 8.44 AM I got a mail with following subject :

"SOME_NUMBER - TRN- MY_NAME - IMMI Grant Notification"

from adelaide team 2, initials RF.

In attached pdf, it says me & my wife 
Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 2015.
Must Not Arrive After 2019

I would like to say thanks to all of you especially Sathiya,0z_dream,jre05 and all

Regards
Imran


----------



## Sai2Aus

imrukhan81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> today at 8.44 AM I got a mail with following subject :
> 
> "SOME_NUMBER - TRN- MY_NAME - IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> from adelaide team 2, initials RF.
> 
> In attached pdf, it says me & my wife
> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 2015.
> Must Not Arrive After 2019
> 
> I would like to say thanks to all of you especially Sathiya,0z_dream,jre05 and all
> 
> Regards
> Imran


Imran you dont have to think.. Its the grant !! :yippie:

Congratulations Buddy arty: arty: eace: :humble: :tea:


----------



## wmlee

Hey,

I am planning to apply for Skilled Independent Visa 189 by lodging an onshore application, however I am uncertain over a few matters and I hope that some of you could enlighten me here.

I have been studying Civil Engineering in Australia for the past 4 years and have recently graduated, where my student visa is about to expire on 15/3/2014.

I am currently in Malaysia and will be returning to Australia on 26/2/2014.

While at Australia under my student visa, is it possible to get a bridging visa (as soon as my student visa expires) before I lodge my 189 application onshore as I am still gathering the required documents to lodge the application?

Otherwise, I am thinking of cancelling my student visa while at Malaysia and instead apply for an ETA (Visa class 601) which allows me to stay at Australia for up to 3 months. This will give me more time to gather the required documents for my 189 application. Will there be any complications if I opt for this method? Correct me if I am wrong, ETA does not have a 'no further stay' condition, meaning I can get a bridging visa while waiting for the 189 visa to be processed right? If so, is it possible to activate the bridging visa in advance (before the expiry of the 3 months validity of ETA, as I am planning to work as soon as possible with the bridging visa)?

Thanks in advance and much appreciated! 

Mark


----------



## misguided

*Grant Count:* 06/02/2014

01 jre05
02 ratnesh.nagori
03 imrukhan81

congrats imruk


----------



## harshaldesai

Guys,

Today morning I got an email from my CO asking the below. 

"**Some further additional evidence of Overseas employment to satisfy the requirement.* A sample of bank statements showing regular employer deposits and / or taxation forms with acknowledgements have been beneficial in evidencing employment claims."

Overseas employment? Means they want more info on my job here? I have not claimed or worked abroad anywhere. Hope when they say overseas they are referring to my employment in India. 

We recd the HAP id for pur little girl today and shall proceed further with the medicals next week. 

Regards,


----------



## yangxh7

misguided said:


> *Grant Count:* 06/02/2014
> 
> 01 jre05
> 02 ratnesh.nagori
> 03 imrukhan81


Congrats, guys. I hope I will receive the grant soon.


----------



## 2013

harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> Today morning I got an email from my CO asking the below.
> 
> "**Some further additional evidence of Overseas employment to satisfy the requirement.* A sample of bank statements showing regular employer deposits and / or taxation forms with acknowledgements have been beneficial in evidencing employment claims."
> 
> Overseas employment? Means they want more info on my job here? I have not claimed or worked abroad anywhere. Hope when they say overseas they are referring to my employment in India.
> 
> We recd the HAP id for pur little girl today and shall proceed further with the medicals next week.
> 
> Regards,



Your exp. in India.. For them India is overseas.. 

Who's your CO btw? Team?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

yangxh7 said:


> Congrats, guys. I hope I will receive the grant soon.


Dont worry man .. you are getting it soon


----------



## 2013

3rd week would soon end... I submitted my docs on 17th jan... and no updates after that .... !!! Do I need to send him a reminder ?? My agent had sent the docs by mail as those docs were already submitted. Any idea if there are chances that he has skipped the mail...not sure what CO is doing right now ... !!!!


----------



## Waqarali20005

imrukhan81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> today at 8.44 AM I got a mail with following subject :
> 
> "SOME_NUMBER - TRN- MY_NAME - IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> from adelaide team 2, initials RF.
> 
> In attached pdf, it says me & my wife
> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 2015.
> Must Not Arrive After 2019
> 
> I would like to say thanks to all of you especially Sathiya,0z_dream,jre05 and all
> 
> Regards
> Imran


Congrats Imran, now its time for you to think about moving,....


----------



## n.sh

congratulationsssssssssssssssssssssss ratnesh n everyone who got the grant arty:arty:arty:

Have a great journey ahead!!!!arty:arty:

stay in touch.. dont forget us at all




ratnesh.nagori said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> jre05, Sai2Aus, Vamshi, Sathiya, 2013, your prayers have been heard,
> 
> GRANT came to me like a heaven bird,
> 
> I am so happy that I am not getting words,
> 
> Thank You all of you for the support and may your prayers also get Heard.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: eace: :bounce: :lock1:
> 
> My dream has come true today. Received Grant notification at 8:22 am from Brisbane Team 33 (CO - NV). It is one of the happiest day of my life.
> 
> Special thanks to Sai2Aus,jre05,peanut,sathiya,2013,_shel and all the other friends whose name I am not getting due to over excitement. This is the best place for Immigration.
> 
> Love you all .. will post my story later today ..


----------



## yangxh7

wmlee said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Skilled Independent Visa 189 by lodging an onshore application, however I am uncertain over a few matters and I hope that some of you could enlighten me here.
> 
> I have been studying Civil Engineering in Australia for the past 4 years and have recently graduated, where my student visa is about to expire on 15/3/2014.
> 
> I am currently in Malaysia and will be returning to Australia on 26/2/2014.
> 
> While at Australia under my student visa, is it possible to get a bridging visa (as soon as my student visa expires) before I lodge my 189 application onshore as I am still gathering the required documents to lodge the application?
> 
> Otherwise, I am thinking of cancelling my student visa while at Malaysia and instead apply for an ETA (Visa class 601) which allows me to stay at Australia for up to 3 months. This will give me more time to gather the required documents for my 189 application. Will there be any complications if I opt for this method? Correct me if I am wrong, ETA does not have a 'no further stay' condition, meaning I can get a bridging visa while waiting for the 189 visa to be processed right? If so, is it possible to activate the bridging visa in advance (before the expiry of the 3 months validity of ETA, as I am planning to work as soon as possible with the bridging visa)?
> 
> Thanks in advance and much appreciated!
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark,

The bridging visa will be granted when you lodge 189 application. It will be active when the student visa ceases, which means on 16/03/2014.

I don't think 601 visa can be granted before 16/03/2014. It is also impossible to active a bridging visa in advance. I would suggest you go ahead with 189 application and start working after 15/03/2014.

Cheers,
Yang


----------



## sathiyaseelan

imrukhan81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> today at 8.44 AM I got a mail with following subject :
> 
> "SOME_NUMBER - TRN- MY_NAME - IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> from adelaide team 2, initials RF.
> 
> In attached pdf, it says me & my wife
> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 2015.
> Must Not Arrive After 2019
> 
> I would like to say thanks to all of you especially Sathiya,0z_dream,jre05 and all
> 
> Regards
> Imran


hi imran, wow, what a wonderful news to hear from you. Many more congratulations for your achievement and thanks for recognizing my name which indicates your loyalty. I am really happy for you.










Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## nectar_s

I have submitted my documents today except form 1023, how do i confirm submission because when i click Submit application, it says application already submitted. Do i need to do anything after attaching documents.

Status shows : In Progress.

CO allocation happens 5 weeks from the date of Visa submission or attaching documents please advice


----------



## ut0410

*Congratulations Every1!!! All the best in your future endeavours*


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> jre05, Sai2Aus, Vamshi, Sathiya, 2013, your prayers have been heard,
> 
> GRANT came to me like a heaven bird,
> 
> I am so happy that I am not getting words,
> 
> Thank You all of you for the support and may your prayers also get Heard.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: eace: :bounce: :lock1:
> 
> My dream has come true today. Received Grant notification at 8:22 am from Brisbane Team 33 (CO - NV). It is one of the happiest day of my life.
> 
> Special thanks to Sai2Aus,jre05,peanut,sathiya,2013,_shel and all the other friends whose name I am not getting due to over excitement. This is the best place for Immigration.
> 
> Love you all .. will post my story later today ..


Hi my sweet friend, 

i am very glad for you and you, to be honest, deserve it mate. Yayyyy..

Enjoy a lot and party hard....

Yes, if many people push god through prayers, then, he has nothing other than granting you the visa.. Hope you will roam around bangalore toight...










all the best for your bright and colourful future,

Sathiya


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

nectar_s said:


> I have submitted my documents today except form 1023, how do i confirm submission because when i click Submit application, it says application already submitted. Do i need to do anything after attaching documents.
> 
> Status shows : In Progress.
> 
> CO allocation happens 5 weeks from the date of Visa submission or attaching documents please advice


You have to click on TRN number shown on immi account page. Once you click, it will open page which has details of documents required and submitted.


----------



## Ishot557

ratnesh.nagori said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> jre05, Sai2Aus, Vamshi, Sathiya, 2013, your prayers have been heard,
> 
> GRANT came to me like a heaven bird,
> 
> I am so happy that I am not getting words,
> 
> Thank You all of you for the support and may your prayers also get Heard.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: eace: :bounce: :lock1:
> 
> My dream has come true today. Received Grant notification at 8:22 am from Brisbane Team 33 (CO - NV). It is one of the happiest day of my life.
> 
> Special thanks to Sai2Aus,jre05,peanut,sathiya,2013,_shel and all the other friends whose name I am not getting due to over excitement. This is the best place for Immigration.
> 
> Love you all .. will post my story later today ..


Many congratulations and best wishes!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my sweet friend,
> 
> i am very glad for you and you, to be honest, deserve it mate. Yayyyy..
> 
> Enjoy a lot and party hard....
> 
> Yes, if many people push god through prayers, then, he has nothing other than granting you the visa.. Hope you will roam around bangalore toight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the best for your bright and colourful future,
> 
> Sathiya


Thanks a lot Sathiya.. it would not have been possible without support of you and all other members on this forum . .


----------



## Panko

imrukhan81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> today at 8.44 AM I got a mail with following subject :
> 
> "SOME_NUMBER - TRN- MY_NAME - IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> from adelaide team 2, initials RF.
> 
> In attached pdf, it says me & my wife
> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 2015.
> Must Not Arrive After 2019
> 
> I would like to say thanks to all of you especially Sathiya,0z_dream,jre05 and all
> 
> Regards
> Imran


Congrats friend!


----------



## Ishot557

Congrats jre05!!


----------



## Panko

ratnesh.nagori said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> jre05, Sai2Aus, Vamshi, Sathiya, 2013, your prayers have been heard,
> 
> GRANT came to me like a heaven bird,
> 
> I am so happy that I am not getting words,
> 
> Thank You all of you for the support and may your prayers also get Heard.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: eace: :bounce: :lock1:
> 
> My dream has come true today. Received Grant notification at 8:22 am from Brisbane Team 33 (CO - NV). It is one of the happiest day of my life.
> 
> Special thanks to Sai2Aus,jre05,peanut,sathiya,2013,_shel and all the other friends whose name I am not getting due to over excitement. This is the best place for Immigration.
> 
> Love you all .. will post my story later today ..


Hey Ratnesh...what a wonderful news!!!
Congratulations buddy!!!!


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * JRE05* 























.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Congrats JRE, Ratnesh and Imran :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:













jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.





ratnesh.nagori said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> jre05, Sai2Aus, Vamshi, Sathiya, 2013, your prayers have been heard,
> 
> GRANT came to me like a heaven bird,
> 
> I am so happy that I am not getting words,
> 
> Thank You all of you for the support and may your prayers also get Heard.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: eace: :bounce: :lock1:
> 
> My dream has come true today. Received Grant notification at 8:22 am from Brisbane Team 33 (CO - NV). It is one of the happiest day of my life.
> 
> Special thanks to Sai2Aus,jre05,peanut,sathiya,2013,_shel and all the other friends whose name I am not getting due to over excitement. This is the best place for Immigration.
> 
> Love you all .. will post my story later today ..





imrukhan81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> today at 8.44 AM I got a mail with following subject :
> 
> "SOME_NUMBER - TRN- MY_NAME - IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> from adelaide team 2, initials RF.
> 
> In attached pdf, it says me & my wife
> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 2015.
> Must Not Arrive After 2019
> 
> I would like to say thanks to all of you especially Sathiya,0z_dream,jre05 and all
> 
> Regards
> Imran


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Ratnesh.Nagori* 























.


----------



## bliss

Seems my CO has gone for a long break  no contact from him/her; no news ; no grant;  .. Constantly checking my email ... 

Its a frustrating wait... :smash::smash::smash:

front loaded everything and waiting since 16th Dec


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Imrukhan81* 























.


----------



## bobinv

Congratulations mate.. All the best for your future endeavours 



jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.


Hi my deat sweetheart,

Finally, Lungi Dance is confirmed (Ha ha ha ha).

Hundreds of crores of congratulations my dear!. I even did not feel more happy when i received my grant, but, now yes, i do feel.










Once again, congrats buddy... Many friends' prayers did magic not only in others' lives but also yours too.

I like the way you expressed your gratitude to gods, friends, relatives, parents, brothers etc.

I wish, from the bottom of my heart, all the best to your future endeavors.

Warm regards,
sathiya


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.


Hey jre.....you got it!!!! arty:
Your patience paid off..........very happy for you!
Started packing the bags already??????????


----------



## harneek

*Info*

Dear Expats

Yesterday my agent lodged 190 visa. I asked him to share the details with me; i.e. user name and pass, but he said he will not share these details.

Is there any other option to check my application status?
How can i check the future correspondence with my would be CO?


----------



## nectar_s

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You have to click on TRN number shown on immi account page. Once you click, it will open page which has details of documents required and submitted.


thanks for responding..
Once i login to Immi account , it takes me to the main page, where the application summary is displayed and if i click actions - open, it contains attached documents along with TRN numberm but it does not contain a link, Can you please advise which link should i use ?


----------



## harshaldesai

2013 said:


> Your exp. in India.. For them India is overseas..
> 
> Who's your CO btw? Team?


Thanks.

CO initials are A.M. team 34


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

harneek said:


> Dear Expats
> 
> Yesterday my agent lodged 190 visa. I asked him to share the details with me; i.e. user name and pass, but he said he will not share these details.
> 
> Is there any other option to check my application status?
> How can i check the future correspondence with my would be CO?


Do you have TRN number of visa application ?

If yes you can create a separate immi account and import your application to see status of your application.


----------



## bobinv

Congrats mate.. Finally the wait has paid off.. 


imrukhan81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> today at 8.44 AM I got a mail with following subject :
> 
> "SOME_NUMBER - TRN- MY_NAME - IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> from adelaide team 2, initials RF.
> 
> In attached pdf, it says me & my wife
> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 2015.
> Must Not Arrive After 2019
> 
> I would like to say thanks to all of you especially Sathiya,0z_dream,jre05 and all
> 
> Regards
> Imran


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Vamshi4happy said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT * Ratnesh.Nagori*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am so glad and delighted to see a Visa Stamp for me. . 

Thanks Vamshi  .. 

Feeling like a long journey has come to a point which has happiness and excitement around it ..


----------



## IAA81

*No CO yet....*

Congrats to all who got grant today.

I am worried that i have not got any news from DIBP nor i got any sign of CO... i applied on 11/12/13, front load all docs except medicals.

My dear friends, please advise what to do....


----------



## yangxh7

bliss said:


> Seems my CO has gone for a long break  no contact from him/her; no news ; no grant;  .. Constantly checking my email ...
> 
> Its a frustrating wait... :smash::smash::smash:
> 
> front loaded everything and waiting since 16th Dec


Hi Bliss,

We are in the same boat. Take it easy and be patient, our grants are around corner, waiting for our embrace.

Yang


----------



## it_engg

*Congrats*

Congrats guys (jre,ratnesh,imruk)

So excited to hear the grant news .Wish you all the best for next steps in Australia.

God bless !!1


----------



## 2013

bliss said:


> Seems my CO has gone for a long break  no contact from him/her; no news ; no grant;  .. Constantly checking my email ...
> 
> Its a frustrating wait... :smash::smash::smash:
> 
> front loaded everything and waiting since 16th Dec


CO initials and team??

I'm in same situation...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

nectar_s said:


> thanks for responding..
> Once i login to Immi account , it takes me to the main page, where the application summary is displayed and if i click actions - open, it contains attached documents along with TRN numberm but it does not contain a link, Can you please advise which link should i use ?


That is only the page where you see all the documents submitted. You will see a list of documents required and what all you have submitted.


----------



## kimh

it_engg said:


> Congrats guys (jre,ratnesh,imruk)
> 
> So excited to hear the grant news .Wish you all the best for next steps in Australia.
> 
> God bless !!1


Congrats hee, until and everyone else who got their grants.

Ratnesh - once again, congrats.


----------



## 2013

ratnesh.nagori said:


> That is only the page where you see all the documents submitted. You will see a list of documents required and what all you have submitted.


Ratnesh, did you immiaccount status also changed? Last updated?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

2013 said:


> Ratnesh, did you immiaccount status also changed? Last updated?


Yes. It says Finalised and Last Updated date is today 's. When I login, I see link to generate Grant Letter.


----------



## bliss

2013 said:


> CO initials and team??
> 
> I'm in same situation...


No Contact from CO ! hence not aware whether allocated / or not; but seeing the timelines of others guessing a CO must have been allocated .


----------



## 2013

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes. It says Finalised and Last Updated date is today 's. When I login, I see link to generate Grant Letter.


Cool.. I'll keep a watch on my account.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nectar_s

ratnesh.nagori said:


> That is only the page where you see all the documents submitted. You will see a list of documents required and what all you have submitted.


whatever documents i submitted it changed to Required, but i dont find any option to activate TRN. please help..


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated Gaurav Vas
Congrats jre05:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Congrats ratnesh.nagori::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Congrats imrukhan81::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
_23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
*04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14*
05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
_12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 04/02/14*
_16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*16/12/13----------jpspringall-------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05------------CO: 03/2/14----Grant: 06/02/14*
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_21/12/13----------svspavan---------CO: 03/02/14----------_
*27/12/13----------monu17---------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14*
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
13/01/14----------Jinc-------
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
17/01/14----------thinkpanther-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
_11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
_12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14-------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14[/COLOR][/I]
*21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14---------------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------ GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14*
_04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*11/12/13----------nicanikkz------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
_13/12/13----------tuba-----------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------CO:05/02/14_
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*16/12/13----------bobinv------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14*
_17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat-----------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
*18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori---------------------------GRANT 06/02/14*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas-------CO:06/02/14_
*19/12/13----------Sai2Aus------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14*
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## misguided

Guys any CO allocations for 2014 applicants ?


----------



## anthoney

imrukhan81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> today at 8.44 AM I got a mail with following subject :
> 
> "SOME_NUMBER - TRN- MY_NAME - IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> from adelaide team 2, initials RF.
> 
> In attached pdf, it says me & my wife
> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 2015.
> Must Not Arrive After 2019
> 
> I would like to say thanks to all of you especially Sathiya,0z_dream,jre05 and all
> 
> Regards
> Imran


Congratulations Imran


----------



## anthoney

jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.


Congrats mate  Good luck


----------



## SRS_2013

*Congrats*

jre05, ratnesh, imran.....

this is a much awaited and well deserved one....CONGRATAZZ

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## anthoney

Oz2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> AT LAST I GOT MY 189 VISA today. hurrayyyyyyyy
> 
> THANK YOU ALL for your Help my friends. this is one of the best forums
> 
> my friend firetoy..man i got it man ..i got it


Congrats Oz


----------



## SRS_2013

0z_dream said:


> Updated Gaurav Vas
> Congrats jre05:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Congrats ratnesh.nagori::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Congrats imrukhan81::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *21/10/13------verg--------CO: 26/11/13------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13------Surjeet.kandasi------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----vinayapte11------CO: 06/12/13----Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13------Probasi--------CO: 04/12/13------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13------samkalu--------CO: 03/12/13------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13------Sathiya---------CO: 27/11/13------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13-----anhalim----------CO: 16/12/13------Grant: 30/01/14*
> _23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *25/11/13----------mohit2903-------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13------Ishot557------CO: 18/12/13------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13------sunilnanda------CO: 17/12/13------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/12/13----------rahulreshu-----CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481-------CO: 15/01/14----------
> *04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14*
> 05/12/13----------2013-----------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *05/12/13------epahuja------CO: 13/01/14------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko----------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13---------sigamani--------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------Grant: 21/01/14*
> _12/12/13----------0z_dream--------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur-----------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> *14/12/13----------bang2012-------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 04/02/14*
> _16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *16/12/13----------jpspringall-------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
> 16/12/13----------jre05------------CO: 03/2/14----Grant: 06/02/14*
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> _21/12/13----------svspavan---------CO: 03/02/14----------_
> *27/12/13----------monu17---------------------Grant: 04/02/14
> 28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14*
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 13/01/14----------Jinc-------
> 13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
> 17/01/14----------thinkpanther-
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *18/10/13----------expat2aus-------CO: 16/11/13--------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------CO: 17/11/13--------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------CO: 18/12/13--------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13------cyberkidpk----------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _04/11/13----------naur33n----------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *05/11/13----------Manju------------CO: 08/01/14--------Grant: 23/01/14*
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *08/11/13------rvijay--------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14*
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _09/11/13----------nupur------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *09/11/13------RPSunny-------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13------singhda--------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14*
> _11/11/13----------Maverick7185--------CO: 09/01/14---
> 12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
> *12/11/13----------Zaxter-------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14*
> _12/11/13----------jeevan00--------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *14/11/13----------cooloz82------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27----------------------------Grant: 20/01/14*
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *18/11/13------Natswray------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana-----------CO: 14/01/14-------Grant: 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant---CO: 16/01/14-------Grant: 03/02/14*
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh---------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal---------CO: 11/01/14[/COLOR][/I]
> *21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green----------------GRANT 28/01/14*
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *29/11/13 ---------SandMine----------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79----------CO:14/01/14---------------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid----------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy--CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------ GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14*
> _04/12/13-----------bc_ashu----------CO:29/01/14_
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _04/12/13----------jfmiti-----------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *06/12/13----------Jellybean17------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14*
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> *11/12/13----------nicanikkz------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14*
> _13/12/13----------tuba-----------CO:03/02/14
> 16/12/13----------salfons-----------CO:30/01/14
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------CO:05/02/14_
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> *16/12/13----------bobinv------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14*
> _17/12/13----------Ramaus-----------CO:31/01/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat-----------CO:05/02/14_
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> *18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori---------------------------GRANT 06/02/14*
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> _19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas-------CO:06/02/14_
> *19/12/13----------Sai2Aus------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14*
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 08/01/14----------ut0410-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _06/12/13----------jayptl-------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary-------------CO:30/01/14_




i am the only one left in the nov-dec 189 list..without a CO or a grant....
hoping for the best :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: ray2:ray2:


----------



## anthoney

Vamshi4happy said:


> Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.
> 
> Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:


Congratulations Vamshi  Finally you got your stamp  All the best for your future endeavours


----------



## imrukhan81

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi imran, wow, what a wonderful news to hear from you. Many more congratulations for your achievement and thanks for recognizing my name which indicates your loyalty. I am really happy for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


ofcourse How can I miss you.

Thanks a lot Sathiya for your help and support.

Congrats to jre05, ratnesh.


----------



## Pailas

Sai2Aus said:


> Hello Friends, :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2: Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it.. Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant. Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process.. Special mentions to Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more who have helped me from the scratch. Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum.. Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen: May all of you get the grants hassle free... Its a direct grant. Team :Brisbane Team 33 CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:


Congratulations Sai, have a blast and all the best for your next move.... !!!


----------



## Neville Smith

*Congratulations*



jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.


.

Hi Jre,

Congratulations and God Bless. Its a wonderful feeling. Wishing you luck in your new home.

Party hard.


----------



## anthoney

Sai2Aus said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:


My hearty congratulations to you Sai  I was waiting to hear the great news from you... Atlast you have achieved the final milestone... Wish you all success in life in Oz. Hope to meet you in Melb.. keep in touch bro.. Cheers


----------



## Pailas

Chana said:


> Dear Friends, G R A A A A N T !!!!!!! Thank you Oz_dream for your kind support ! and Shell and all my friends here. I loved india because of shah rukh khan !!!! now because of great friends in this forum! Finally, 1.5 years of effort got paid. Lodged 18/11/2013 CO 14/01/2014 Grant 5/2/2014


Congratulations Chana!!!!


----------



## harneek

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Do you have TRN number of visa application ?
> 
> If yes you can create a separate immi account and import your application to see status of your application.


Thanks for the info but my agent sent me the payment acknowledgment receipt. on that, a reference number is their.

Is that a TRN number?


----------



## hashtagPR

You could be next!
looks like the 189's getting cleared before the 190's this time!
Hopefully my turn comes soon too...in the last of the nov-dec 190's!


----------



## Pailas

Vamshi4happy said:


> Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!! I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..  Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful. Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha... Regards, Vamshi lane:


A big congratulations Vamshi... Party hard, you deserve it for all the hard work... 😄


----------



## anthoney

ratnesh.nagori said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> jre05, Sai2Aus, Vamshi, Sathiya, 2013, your prayers have been heard,
> 
> GRANT came to me like a heaven bird,
> 
> I am so happy that I am not getting words,
> 
> Thank You all of you for the support and may your prayers also get Heard.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: eace: :bounce: :lock1:
> 
> My dream has come true today. Received Grant notification at 8:22 am from Brisbane Team 33 (CO - NV). It is one of the happiest day of my life.
> 
> Special thanks to Sai2Aus,jre05,peanut,sathiya,2013,_shel and all the other friends whose name I am not getting due to over excitement. This is the best place for Immigration.
> 
> Love you all .. will post my story later today ..


Many congratulations to you Ratnesh  You were of great help to me and many others in this forum. Enjoy your happiest moment. Wish you all success in your life in Aus


----------



## SRS_2013

0z_dream said:


> Dont worry dear, urs is next for sure . That too direct grant


hope your words come true :amen::amen:


----------



## Pailas

Oz2013 said:


> Hi All, AT LAST I GOT MY 189 VISA today. hurrayyyyyyyy THANK YOU ALL for your Help my friends. this is one of the best forums my friend firetoy..man i got it man ..i got it


Congratulations Oz2013... 😄😄😄


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

harneek said:


> Thanks for the info but my agent sent me the payment acknowledgment receipt. on that, a reference number is their.
> 
> Is that a TRN number?


Yes. It is mentioned under "Product and Description". It it is a combination of Letters and Numbers.


----------



## nectar_s

ratnesh.nagori said:


> That is only the page where you see all the documents submitted. You will see a list of documents required and what all you have submitted.


Hi Ratnesh,

please advise, i dont see any link to submit application...how to proceed


----------



## yangxh7

No grant email today. Bliss, peanut48, let's hope tomorrow is our big day.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

nectar_s said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> 
> please advise, i dont see any link to submit application...how to proceed


Sent you a private message.. please check


----------



## Nishant Dundas

IAA81 said:


> Congrats to all who got grant today.
> 
> I am worried that i have not got any news from DIBP nor i got any sign of CO... i applied on 11/12/13, front load all docs except medicals.
> 
> My dear friends, please advise what to do....


Pls call them, as people after you have started getting grants also!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## bliss

yangxh7 said:


> No grant email today. Bliss, peanut48, let's hope tomorrow is our big day.


Yangxh7, 

Hope your words come true tomorrow, Hope to see grants email for me , you and all others who are waiting. 

Thanks,
Bliss


----------



## Pailas

jre05, ratnesh, imrukhan.... Big Congratulations my friends for a much awaited grant.... All the best for your next move to the dream land.... 😄😄😄


----------



## Luqman

WTF!!! where is my grant? I think I am going through entire solar system security check or my medical is referred to doctors on Mars.


----------



## nectar_s

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Sent you a private message.. please check



replied you . thanks..


----------



## askchennai

Veena123 said:


> Posting again ..
> Hello guys
> I am about yo apply 457 visa . And i really dont know much about it my lawyer is doing for me all but still i want to make sure from side as well
> 
> I am applying for as a operational manager do i need skill assessment ..
> Got 18 'mths work experience in australia
> 
> . But now my file will be offshore as i m now back to india .do you think that my work experience will benefit me ,
> 
> I. Need expert advise ..


457 visa is equal to L1 US visa. It should be sponserd by companies and you will be working for that company in AUS. If you resign from the company then your 457 will be inoperative.


----------



## askchennai

Congrats Ratnesh and JRE. Hope you guys planned your trip already. Enjoy...


----------



## upendrasingh

Got the grant today, i must say that entire process was pretty fast and simple. Thanks everyone for your valuable support.........


----------



## anthoney

upendrasingh said:


> Got the grant today, i must say that entire process was pretty fast and simple. Thanks everyone for your valuable support.........


Congratulations mate


----------



## askchennai

Veena123 said:


> Thanks for reply ..
> 
> Yes i understand but do i need to go through skill aseesment test ... For operational manager .. ?


AUS recently changed the 457 visa rules and as far as I know no need of any skill assessment. But there is some "Labour market test" added recently. That means they have to advertise that position locally first before nominating you.


----------



## SRS_2013

upendrasingh said:


> Got the grant today, i must say that entire process was pretty fast and simple. Thanks everyone for your valuable support.........


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## askchennai

upendrasingh said:


> Got the grant today, i must say that entire process was pretty fast and simple. Thanks everyone for your valuable support.........


Congrats buddy. Your timeline and CO details pls.


----------



## askchennai

After seeing OZ_Dream list, I am really excited to see my turn is coming soon.


----------



## misguided

*Grant Count:* 06/02/2014

01 jre05
02 ratnesh.nagori
03 imrukhan81
04 upendrasingh

Congrats upendrasingh


----------



## 2013

Can we mail CO from a different mail ID? My agent has the mail ID for communication and she will sent a reminder to CO tomorrow morning.. and that'll again be late.. I'll attach all docs again and also mention my original mail ID.. any suggestions ?


----------



## VISU

*POINTs required for invitation*



misguided said:


> Guys any CO allocations for 2014 applicants ?


Hi there, could you please reply with your points? Since I've applied my EOI recently with 60 points & 261311 occupation, I'm eager to know when can I expect for an invitation. Does it make any difference in 60 points candidates like priorities such as early invitations to candidates with Australian education or with Australian experience? Your response helps in predicting my invitation.

Regards,
Visu


----------



## snarayan

2013 said:


> Can we mail CO from a different mail ID? My agent has the mail ID for communication and she will sent a reminder to CO tomorrow morning.. and that'll again be late.. I'll attach all docs again and also mention my original mail ID.. any suggestions ?


2013, its not yet been 28 days from when you submitted documents. Just have patience and wait a bit more and you should get it. I would suggest not to send any mails to the CO or team from different mail IDs.


----------



## misguided

Mine was 65 points , i've already got the invite


> Does it make any difference in 60 points candidates like priorities such as early invitations to candidates with Australian education or with Australian experience?


It doesn't make a difference . If two people have 60 points , the one who had submitted his EOI earlier will get an invite first


----------



## 2013

snarayan said:


> 2013, its not yet been 28 days from when you submitted documents. Just have patience and wait a bit more and you should get it. I would suggest not to send any mails to the CO or team from different mail IDs.


28 days is SLA for them?


----------



## snarayan

jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.


Great news JRE....congratulations. All the best for your future.


----------



## snarayan

2013 said:


> 28 days is SLA for them?


28 is not an SLA for them, it is for us. They don't have any SLA...they will take as long as they want to. 

I was assigned a CO on Dec 17th and was granted on Jan 28th. SO it was close to 45 days and CO never asked for anything. 

The only option for you is to be as patient as possible.


----------



## misguided

guys sorry to hijack the thread. I have a quick query . My form 16s have been senbd through to me by email by my company . How do I get them notarized in India? What do I need to say to the notary ?


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.


Congratulation mate.... don't leave the group, I am still struggling with my Commitment letter. lolzzzz 
A heartiest Congratulation again. feeling great for you.  Good Luck mate. 
:attention:


----------



## itstudent1985

Hi all,

Today my cO contacted me and asked me for following documents:

Evidence of Character

*Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local - Qatar
*
*Evidence of Health - HAP ID = *********


*if i submit these two docs does that mean i will get the grant inshaALLAH???*

Following are my time lines:

IELTS 27th April 2013
ACS: 1 Oct 2013
EOI(189) 2 Oct 2013
Vic Offer: 18th Nov 2013
Visa Lodge (190) : 23 dec 2013
CO: 06 Feb 2014
CO: GSM Brisbane Team 33, ES


*A very special thanks to everybody specially Sathiya Selan. You guys are doing a wonderfull job. Please add 
me in the list of nov/dec 2013 applicants as well.*

Thanks/Regards,


----------



## Black_Rose

upendrasingh said:


> Got the grant today, i must say that entire process was pretty fast and simple. Thanks everyone for your valuable support.........


Congratulation buddy arty:arty:arty:


----------



## VISU

*extra points*



misguided said:


> Mine was 65 points , i've already got the invite
> 
> 
> It doesn't make a difference . If two people have 60 points , the one who had submitted his EOI earlier will get an invite first


Hello again, Could you advise me some ways to improve my points? As I've 60 and there is a long queue for 2613 series, I'd like to claim extra 5 points by State Sponsorship or something else...
Regards


----------



## itstudent1985

Congrats ratnesh...I was waiting this news from you because i applied 3-4 days after you  and today i have recieved my medical and pcc call.....


----------



## misguided

> Could you advise me some ways to improve my points?


1) State Sponsorship 
2) IELTS (band 8 each)
3) NAATI
4) Points for Spouse


----------



## newyearboy

Dear Sathiya, Oz_dream,jre05 and all seniors,

CO has been assigned to my 189 visa application.He asked for "work experience references" and the PCC but he didn't instructed me any thing related to my medical.

However, I can see in my immiAccount that the status of "Evidence of Helath" has been changed from "Required" to "Requested". What does that mean??

Am I suppose to do the Medical as well or I should wait for further instructions from CO in this regard as I don't have any idea which hospital/clinic to choose for my medical.

Please guide me.
Regards


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

Can someone please suggest :

I have a query regarding the bridging visa - Is the bridging visa activated the day we submit the visa application or there is some defined milestone in the process ?

I mean the application reaches a particular state and only then the bridging visa gets activated. Please suggest.

Thanks 

2613| IELTS : 7.5 | ACS : 2 Dec | EOI : 10 Dec | Invitation : :fingerscrossed: 65 points


----------



## jinc

Team 23 Adelaide CO allocated just now and has written to me for form 80


----------



## misguided

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please suggest :
> 
> I have a query regarding the bridging visa - Is the bridging visa activated the day we submit the visa application or there is some defined milestone in the process ?
> 
> I mean the application reaches a particular state and only then the bridging visa gets activated. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 2613| IELTS : 7.5 | ACS : 2 Dec | EOI : 10 Dec | Invitation : :fingerscrossed: 65 points


Bridging visa gets activated the day you submit your visa application ( and it is acknowledged)


----------



## upendrasingh

0z_dream said:


> Congrats, could you pls share your timeline and also the initail of your co and team please


CO: ###### Team: Brisbane 34

Developer Programmer-261312 || Point:60|| Visa 190 Lodged: 04/12/13|| CO Assigned: 29/01/14 || Med: 04/02/14|| GRANT: 06 Feb 2014


----------



## misguided

jinc said:


> Team 23 Adelaide CO allocated just now and has written to me for form 80


Congrats jinc. You are the first from the 2014 lot to be assigned CO


----------



## Panko

SRS_2013 said:


> i am the only one left in the nov-dec 189 list..without a CO or a grant....
> hoping for the best :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: ray2:ray2:


You may get a direct grant! Don't worry!


----------



## Panko

misguided said:


> *Grant Count:* 06/02/2014
> 
> 01 jre05
> 02 ratnesh.nagori
> 03 imrukhan81
> 04 upendrasingh
> 
> Congrats upendrasingh


Hey buddy...it's great that you have assumed the mantle for 2014 applicants. Oz_dream has a worthy successor to carry on the good work when it comes to maintaining applicant lists, etc.


----------



## Panko

misguided said:


> guys sorry to hijack the thread. I have a quick query . My form 16s have been senbd through to me by email by my company . How do I get them notarized in India? What do I need to say to the notary ?


If you have received the original Form-16 through email in PDF/jpeg format, you could upload it directly.


----------



## misguided

Panko said:


> If you have received the original Form-16 through email in PDF/jpeg format, you could upload it directly.


Some of them are in black and white . My agent says they need to be notarized.


----------



## 0z_dream

SRS_2013 said:


> hope your words come true :amen::amen:


Sure...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

newyearboy said:


> Dear Sathiya, Oz_dream,jre05 and all seniors,
> 
> CO has been assigned to my 189 visa application.He asked for "work experience references" and the PCC but he didn't instructed me any thing related to my medical.
> 
> However, I can see in my immiAccount that the status of "Evidence of Helath" has been changed from "Required" to "Requested". What does that mean??
> 
> Am I suppose to do the Medical as well or I should wait for further instructions from CO in this regard as I don't have any idea which hospital/clinic to choose for my medical.
> 
> Please guide me.
> Regards


Why dont you go for medical examination before CO asks . .you can get all details here - Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## jinc

misguided said:


> Guys any CO allocations for 2014 applicants ?


Just got mail from mine asking for form 80. 
Team 23GSM Adelaide


----------



## misguided

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Why dont you go for medical examination before CO asks . .you can get all details here - Arranging a Health Examination


Can i do my medical without chest xray ? I did it 1 month back for my 457 visa.


----------



## misguided

jinc said:


> Just got mail from mine asking for form 80. Team 23GSM Adelaide


Congrats mate. Can you please update the list for 2014


----------



## cancerianlrules

Dear Expats,

I am an aspirant for Australia PR and have been a silent member on this forum. I intend to for Actuary 224111 skill occupation and I have 37 months (3 employers, 0.5+0.5+2.0) relevant experience. I hold a B.Sc. (Mathematics) Distance Education degree and a full time PG Diploma in Finance from a UK University. I intend to apply for skill assessment next week.

Now I have queries as mentioned below:

1. Will my education qualification be sufficient for positive skill assessment?

2. I have been employed in the highly relevant profile at my current job for more than 2 years. For positive skill assessment I require a highly relevant degree and one year highly relevant experience. From what I understand from other posts is that VETASSESS will only verify the experience required for positive skill assessment (1 year in my case). Is it compulsory for me to apply for points test advise with VETASSESS if I want to claim 5 points for my experience? Or DIPB will assess my additional 2 years experience (excluding 1 year assessed by VETASSESS) in order to avail 5 points for relevant experience?

3. Unfortunately, my skill occupation Actuary 224111 features in the flagged occupations list issued by Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency. What is the likelihood of my skill group being removed from the SOL/CSOL list on July 1, 2014? (for my skill group 2241 - Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians – the ceiling is 360 out of which 88 applications until Jan 2014 have been accepted)

I would like to invite the views of other expat member on my above questions.

Regards,


----------



## cancerianlrules

Dear Expats,

I am an aspirant for Australia PR and have been a silent member on this forum. I intend to for Actuary 224111 skill occupation and I have 37 months (3 employers, 0.5+0.5+2.0) relevant experience. I hold a B.Sc. (Mathematics) Distance Education degree and a full time PG Diploma in Finance from a UK University. I intend to apply for skill assessment next week.

Now I have queries as mentioned below:

1. Will my education qualification be sufficient for positive skill assessment?

2. I have been employed in the highly relevant profile at my current job for more than 2 years. For positive skill assessment I require a highly relevant degree and one year highly relevant experience. From what I understand from other posts is that VETASSESS will only verify the experience required for positive skill assessment (1 year in my case). Is it compulsory for me to apply for points test advise with VETASSESS if I want to claim 5 points for my experience? Or DIPB will assess my additional 2 years experience (excluding 1 year assessed by VETASSESS) in order to avail 5 points for relevant experience?

3. Unfortunately, my skill occupation Actuary 224111 features in the flagged occupations list issued by Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency. What is the likelihood of my skill group being removed from the SOL/CSOL list on July 1, 2014? (for my skill group 2241 - Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians – the ceiling is 360 out of which 88 applications until Jan 2014 have been accepted)

I would like to invite the views of other expat member on my above questions.

Regards,


----------



## Sai2Aus

upendrasingh said:


> Got the grant today, i must say that entire process was pretty fast and simple. Thanks everyone for your valuable support.........


Congrats Upendra ..arty:arty:arty:


----------



## 0z_dream

Added itstudent1985
Congrats upendrasingh:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 *
_
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
23/12/13----------itstudent1985--------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
13/01/14----------Jinc-------
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
17/01/14----------thinkpanther-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 *
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 *
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14[/COLOR][/I]
*
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 *
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
*
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## Sai2Aus

Pailas said:


> Congratulations Sai, have a blast and all the best for your next move.... !!!


Thanks pailas.. Wish you too for a speedy grant..


----------



## Sai2Aus

anthoney said:


> My hearty congratulations to you Sai  I was waiting to hear the great news from you... Atlast you have achieved the final milestone... Wish you all success in life in Oz. Hope to meet you in Melb.. keep in touch bro.. Cheers


Hi Praveen,

Thanks for the wishes man... Sure will stay in touch.. Keep us informed on your progress..


----------



## itstudent1985

0z_dream said:


> Added itstudent1985
> Congrats upendrasingh:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
> _
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
> *
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *
> 10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
> _
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> *
> 14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 *
> _
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
> 16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> _
> 21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985--------CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> *
> 27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
> 28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 13/01/14----------Jinc-------
> 13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
> 17/01/14----------thinkpanther-
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *
> 18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 *
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *
> 08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 *
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _
> 09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *
> 09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
> 12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
> *
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
> _
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *
> 18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14[/COLOR][/I]
> *
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 *
> _
> 04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
> *
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> *
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
> _
> 13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
> 16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> *
> 16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
> _
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14_
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> *
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> _
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
> *
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 08/01/14----------ut0410-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_




*Correction : My visa type is 190*


----------



## snarayan

Finally booked my tickets for a reccie in June and will be making the permanent move in Jan 2015. In the mean time have enrolled for a Certificate IV course in Project Management from an Australian Open University. I was told by some of my friends that if we have an Australian qualification, there is a better chance to find a job. 

Happy that I have now made up my mind for my permanent move


----------



## 0z_dream

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 *
_
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
13/01/14----------Jinc-------
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
17/01/14----------thinkpanther-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 *
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 *
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14[/COLOR][/I]
*
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 *
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
*
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
_
23/12/13----------itstudent1985--------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## jinc

misguided said:


> Updated the list
> 
> TYPE 190
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/01/14---------------UT0410---------
> 17/01/14--------------Gyan---------
> 
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 13/01/14------------kaurivneet--------
> 13/01/14-------------Jinc---------------06/02/2014
> 16/01/14----------misguided----------
> 17/01/14----------thinkpanther---------
> 04/02/14----------jcmk-----------------


List updated with co allocation details


----------



## IAA81

*Call*

Hello friends, can anyone please share the DIBP phone number. I want to call them regarding my status as i have not got any response since applied date 11/12/13.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

iaa81 said:


> hello friends, can anyone please share the dibp phone number. I want to call them regarding my status as i have not got any response since applied date 11/12/13.


+61 1300 364 613


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



misguided said:


> *Grant Count:* 06/02/2014
> 
> 01 jre05
> 02 ratnesh.nagori
> 03 imrukhan81
> 04 upendrasingh
> 
> Congrats upendrasingh



Hi Misguided,

You're next in que. expect your grant in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Upendra Singh* 























.


----------



## Sai2Aus

0z_dream said:


> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
> _
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
> *
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *
> 10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
> _
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> *
> 14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 *
> _
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
> 16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> _
> 21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> _
> *
> 27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
> 28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 13/01/14----------Jinc-------
> 13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
> 17/01/14----------thinkpanther-
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *
> 18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 *
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *
> 08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 *
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _
> 09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *
> 09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
> 12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
> *
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
> _
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *
> 18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14[/COLOR][/I]
> *
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
> 29/11/13----------CSP-----------------
> *
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------  GRANT 21/01/14 *
> _
> 04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
> *
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> *
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
> _
> 13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
> 16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> *
> 16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
> _
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14_
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> *
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> _
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
> *
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> _
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985--------CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 08/01/14----------ut0410-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_



Pkblr got the grant on 4th of Dec..


----------



## Yenigalla

jre05 said:


> Hey  Where is your grant? Still waiting?


We'll! A long way to go .. I am waiting to receive invite from ACT for190.


----------



## misguided

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Misguided,
> 
> You're next in que. expect your grant in a couple of weeks.


Hope so mate


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



snarayan said:


> Finally booked my tickets for a reccie in June and will be making the permanent move in Jan 2015. In the mean time have enrolled for a Certificate IV course in Project Management from an Australian Open University. I was told by some of my friends that if we have an Australian qualification, there is a better chance to find a job.
> 
> Happy that I have now made up my mind for my permanent move


.

Hi Narayan,

All the very best for your move to australia, wishing you a wonderful time. Look forward to meeting most or all the folks in the forum...Its a small world.

BTW, what is the duration of your course and is it an open university or you plan to complete the course full time in Australia first.


----------



## snarayan

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Narayan,
> 
> All the very best for your move to australia, wishing you a wonderful time. Look forward to meeting most or all the folks in the forum...Its a small world.
> 
> BTW, what is the duration of your course and is it an open university or you plan to complete the course full time in Australia first.


Its a self paced learning from an open university, so the duration depends on how long you take to complete. Its an online course.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



snarayan said:


> Its a self paced learning from an open university, so the duration depends on how long you take to complete. Its an online course.


.

Hi Narayan,

Thanks, helpful insight, could you help me with the link of the university. I would like to check if they have branches else where and if i could do a online course like you, while i wait for my visa.


----------



## snarayan

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Narayan,
> 
> Thanks, helpful insight, could you help me with the link of the university. I would like to check if they have branches else where and if i could do a online course like you, while i wait for my visa.


Details of the course and university:

TAFEnow


----------



## 0z_dream

Update Jinc
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 *
_
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
17/01/14----------thinkpanther-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 *
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 *
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14[/COLOR][/I]
*
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 *
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
*
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
_
23/12/13----------itstudent1985--------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



snarayan said:


> Details of the course and university:
> 
> TAFEnow


.

Thanks a Ton Narayan,

Appreciate the prompt help. Stay in touch.


----------



## Juancho

jre05 said:


> Don't worry darling, your grant letter is nearing, on its way.


hey buddy congratulations for your achievement im sure you are still celebrating well done


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



0z_dream said:


> Update Jinc
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
> _
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
> *
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *
> 10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
> _
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> *
> 14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 *
> _
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------_
> *
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
> 16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> _
> 21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> _
> *
> 27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
> 28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> _
> 13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> 13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
> 17/01/14----------thinkpanther-
> 
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *
> 18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 *
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *
> 08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 *
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------
> _
> 09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *
> 09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
> 12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
> *
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
> _
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *
> 18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14
> 22/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14[/COLOR][/I]
> *
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 06/02/13----------Neville Smith------
> 13/02/13----------CSP-----------------
> *
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 *
> _
> 04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
> *
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
> 11/12/13----------IAA81------------
> *
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
> _
> 13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
> 16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
> *
> 16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
> _
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14_
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> *
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> _
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
> *
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------
> _
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985--------CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 08/01/14----------ut0410-------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


.

Hi Oz Dream,

I have updated mine and CSP's Visa Lodged dates under 190.


----------



## hashtagPR

Any Nov- early Dec applicants who have submitted all that the CO asked and awaiting the grant?
No CO contact for me, so speculating how much longer before im contacted or get the grant hopefully:rapture:


----------



## BlackBelt

Got my grant today!!! I was expecting it to take longer, since my wife's medicals were referred to the MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth), even though her medical condition (scoliosis) is irrelevant.

Moving to Sydney in April.

In total, it took exactly five months!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

BlackBelt said:


> Got my grant today!!! I was expecting it to take longer, since my wife's medicals were referred to the MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth), even though her medical condition (scoliosis) is irrelevant.
> 
> Moving to Sydney in April.
> 
> In total, it took exactly five months!


Congratulations BlackBelt.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Oz Dream,
> 
> I have updated mine and CSP's Visa Lodged dates under 190.


.

Hi Oz Dream,

I have updated mine and CSP's Visa Lodged dates under 190, as follows.

Visa lodged
06/02/2014 ............Neville Smith
13/02/2014 ............CSP

Kindly note: The year is wrongly mentioned as 2013.


----------



## misguided

*Grant Count:* 06/02/2014

01 jre05
02 ratnesh.nagori
03 imrukhan81
04 upendrasingh
05 BlackBelt

Congrats BlackBelt


----------



## Panko

BlackBelt said:


> Got my grant today!!! I was expecting it to take longer, since my wife's medicals were referred to the MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth), even though her medical condition (scoliosis) is irrelevant.
> 
> Moving to Sydney in April.
> 
> In total, it took exactly five months!


 Congratulations buddy! Which city are you planning to go to?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



0z_dream said:


> u lodged on 2/2013 or 2014


.

Hi Oz_Dream,

Visa Lodged ...........06/02/2014...........Neville Smith


----------



## SRS_2013

BlackBelt said:


> Got my grant today!!! I was expecting it to take longer, since my wife's medicals were referred to the MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth), even though her medical condition (scoliosis) is irrelevant.
> 
> Moving to Sydney in April.
> 
> In total, it took exactly five months!


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## misguided

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/01/14---------------UT0410---------
17/01/14--------------Gyan---------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
13/01/14------------kaurivneet--------
*13/01/14-------------Jinc----------06/02/2014*
16/01/14----------misguided----------
17/01/14----------thinkpanther--------- 
04/02/14----------jcmk-----------------
06/02/14 ............Neville Smith-----------------


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats BlackBelt :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
17/01/14----------thinkpanther-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 *
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 *
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14[/COLOR][/I]
*
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 *
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
*
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
_
23/12/13----------itstudent1985--------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## nicemathan

sidswami said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my positive ACS assessment this morning. 2 years were deducted. Giving IELTS on Feb 15th. Stay in touch.
> 
> And what about setting up a meet on Feb 16th? I see that a few, including Chennaiguuy, are planning to move to Oz next month, so why don't we meet before that?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sid


Hi Sid,

Could you please let me know what the documents needed for ACS.

I am planning to apply against code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst

Have few clarifications, your response will be helpful

+++++++++++++++++
* Professional certifications
* Detailed experience letter for all companies worked in company letter head or prepare statutory declaration with that person's business card 
* All company offer letters
* All company relieving letter
* Degree Certificate
* College transfer certificate
* Passport
* Consolidated mark sheet
* Resume (Is there a prescribed format?)
* Bank statement (one year enough?) / form 16 / pay slips (one per year / quarter?) as evidence of employment

All the documents properly attested by any notary public and scan all of them in color and in PDF format

Should we send the hard copy of all these to ACS in courier?
+++++++++++++++++

Regards,
Mathan Raj


----------



## newyearboy

Dear Oz_dream,

I have to provide the bank statment for the period of my work experience which i have claimed the points.Total experience which i have claimed is 3 years.

Should i provide the statment of every month for this whole period?


----------



## bal

hello everyone
congrats to jre05, ratnesh.nagori, imrukhan81, upendrasingh, BlackBelt for your dreamland.

i have applied 190 visa on 22 Nov and i confirmed from DIBP that CO already assigned (9 jan) so almost 4 week gone but still no any response from CO.
please share you experience.
what you think ????i have to call DIBP again or wait.
i am very frustrated and worried.

thanks


----------



## VISU

*Invitations to 2613 Occupations*



Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query regarding the bridging visa - Is the bridging visa activated the day we submit the visa application or there is some defined milestone in the process ?
> 
> 2613| IELTS : 7.5 | ACS : 2 Dec | EOI : 10 Dec | Invitation : :fingerscrossed: 65 points


Hello Deepshika,
To my knowledge, you will be getting bridging visa after receiving the acknowledgement from the DIBP for your PR application. However, it is advisable to enquire if you have to wait for your current visa to expire for getting Bridging visa.
BTW, may I know if you are applying for 189/190? I thought 65 points would be enough to get an immediate invitation from skill select (10 Dec ; 3 invitation rounds were released since then :smash.
I've applied for EOI with ACS-261311 and 60 points for 189. Could you give me a rough estimation on my invitation? Orelse do you have any alternative choice to suggest?
Thanks


----------



## IAA81

*No CO yet....*



hashtagPR said:


> Any Nov- early Dec applicants who have submitted all that the CO asked and awaiting the grant?
> No CO contact for me, so speculating how much longer before im contacted or get the grant hopefully:rapture:


Bro, i have applied on 11/12/13 but no CO allocated yet. I gonna call DIBP tomorow let see


----------



## saghirq

*this waiting is killing*

on 29 CO ask for VAC2. i paid VAC2 and email the receipt on 30 jan 2014.From now no response from CO. how long it will take more????????????????.this waiting is killing?????


----------



## wmlee

yangxh7 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> The bridging visa will be granted when you lodge 189 application. It will be active when the student visa ceases, which means on 16/03/2014.
> 
> I don't think 601 visa can be granted before 16/03/2014. It is also impossible to active a bridging visa in advance. I would suggest you go ahead with 189 application and start working after 15/03/2014.
> 
> Cheers,
> Yang


Hey Yang,

Thanks for your reply! Just to double check, Expression of Interest (EOI) and lodging my application is different right? I have to gather all documents -> submit the EOI -> then get an invite -> then only I can lodge my application right? I am worried that I could not get an invite by 15/3/2014, hence my approach to cancel my student visa and apply for 601 to give myself more time to sort everything out. You reckon it is a wise move?

Cheers!


----------



## snarayan

bal said:


> hello everyone
> congrats to jre05, ratnesh.nagori, imrukhan81, upendrasingh, BlackBelt for your dreamland.
> 
> i have applied 190 visa on 22 Nov and i confirmed from DIBP that CO already assigned (9 jan) so almost 4 week gone but still no any response from CO.
> please share you experience.
> what you think ????i have to call DIBP again or wait.
> i am very frustrated and worried.
> 
> thanks


No Problem whatsoever, I was assigned a CO on Dec 17th and I came to know that only after calling DIBP. The first contact that I got from the CO was on 28th Jan send across the Grant notification. 

So there is nothing to worry.


----------



## Pailas

Updated
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 *
_
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------_
*
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)--------------CO: 06/02/14----------Grant:
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
17/01/14----------thinkpanther-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 *
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 *
08/11/13----------saghirq----------
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14[/COLOR][/I]
*
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
29/11/13----------Neville Smith------
29/11/13----------CSP----------------- 
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 *
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
11/12/13----------IAA81------------
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
*
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
_
23/12/13----------itstudent1985--------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## Pailas

CO got allocated today... Requested for Medicals and PCC.


----------



## akthare

ratnesh.nagori said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> jre05, Sai2Aus, Vamshi, Sathiya, 2013, your prayers have been heard,
> 
> GRANT came to me like a heaven bird,
> 
> I am so happy that I am not getting words,
> 
> Thank You all of you for the support and may your prayers also get Heard.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: eace: :bounce: :lock1:
> 
> My dream has come true today. Received Grant notification at 8:22 am from Brisbane Team 33 (CO - NV). It is one of the happiest day of my life.
> 
> Special thanks to Sai2Aus,jre05,peanut,sathiya,2013,_shel and all the other friends whose name I am not getting due to over excitement. This is the best place for Immigration.
> 
> Love you all .. will post my story later today ..





jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.


Many Many congratulations to Both of you....6th Feb 2014 is a golden day for both of you.......


----------



## SAMD_Oz

BlackBelt said:


> Got my grant today!!! I was expecting it to take longer, since my wife's medicals were referred to the MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth), even though her medical condition (scoliosis) is irrelevant.
> 
> Moving to Sydney in April.
> 
> In total, it took exactly five months!


Congrats dude :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!!!


----------



## cherry83

misguided said:


> *Grant Count:* 06/02/2014
> 
> 01 jre05
> 02 ratnesh.nagori
> 03 imrukhan81
> 04 upendrasingh
> 05 BlackBelt
> 
> Congrats BlackBelt


Corngrats jre, Ratnesh, imrukhan, upendra and blackbelt.....


----------



## bliss

tomorrow it should be my day ; waiting with every passing hour :flame: :flame: seems the clocking is running much slower :clock::clock::clock:


----------



## cancerianlrules

cancerianlrules said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I am an aspirant for Australia PR and have been a silent member on this forum. I intend to for Actuary 224111 skill occupation and I have 37 months (3 employers, 0.5+0.5+2.0) relevant experience. I hold a B.Sc. (Mathematics) Distance Education degree and a full time PG Diploma in Finance from a UK University. I intend to apply for skill assessment next week.
> 
> Now I have queries as mentioned below:
> 
> 1. Will my education qualification be sufficient for positive skill assessment?
> 
> 2. I have been employed in the highly relevant profile at my current job for more than 2 years. For positive skill assessment I require a highly relevant degree and one year highly relevant experience. From what I understand from other posts is that VETASSESS will only verify the experience required for positive skill assessment (1 year in my case). Is it compulsory for me to apply for points test advise with VETASSESS if I want to claim 5 points for my experience? Or DIPB will assess my additional 2 years experience (excluding 1 year assessed by VETASSESS) in order to avail 5 points for relevant experience?
> 
> 3. Unfortunately, my skill occupation Actuary 224111 features in the flagged occupations list issued by Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency. What is the likelihood of my skill group being removed from the SOL/CSOL list on July 1, 2014? (for my skill group 2241 - Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians – the ceiling is 360 out of which 88 applications until Jan 2014 have been accepted)
> 
> I would like to invite the views of other expat member on my above questions.
> 
> Regards,


Expats kindly advise...


----------



## cancerianlrules

cancerianlrules said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I am an aspirant for Australia PR and have been a silent member on this forum. I intend to for Actuary 224111 skill occupation and I have 37 months (3 employers, 0.5+0.5+2.0) relevant experience. I hold a B.Sc. (Mathematics) Distance Education degree and a full time PG Diploma in Finance from a UK University. I intend to apply for skill assessment next week.
> 
> Now I have queries as mentioned below:
> 
> 1. Will my education qualification be sufficient for positive skill assessment?
> 
> 2. I have been employed in the highly relevant profile at my current job for more than 2 years. For positive skill assessment I require a highly relevant degree and one year highly relevant experience. From what I understand from other posts is that VETASSESS will only verify the experience required for positive skill assessment (1 year in my case). Is it compulsory for me to apply for points test advise with VETASSESS if I want to claim 5 points for my experience? Or DIPB will assess my additional 2 years experience (excluding 1 year assessed by VETASSESS) in order to avail 5 points for relevant experience?
> 
> 3. Unfortunately, my skill occupation Actuary 224111 features in the flagged occupations list issued by Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency. What is the likelihood of my skill group being removed from the SOL/CSOL list on July 1, 2014? (for my skill group 2241 - Actuaries, Mathematicians and Statisticians – the ceiling is 360 out of which 88 applications until Jan 2014 have been accepted)
> 
> I would like to invite the views of other expat member on my above questions.
> 
> Regards,


Expats kindly advise..


----------



## hashtagPR

IAA81 said:


> Bro, i have applied on 11/12/13 but no CO allocated yet. I gonna call DIBP tomorow let see


Yep! All the best to us!


----------



## hashtagPR

bal said:


> hello everyone congrats to jre05, ratnesh.nagori, imrukhan81, upendrasingh, BlackBelt for your dreamland. i have applied 190 visa on 22 Nov and i confirmed from DIBP that CO already assigned (9 jan) so almost 4 week gone but still no any response from CO. please share you experience. what you think ????i have to call DIBP again or wait. i am very frustrated and worried. thanks


Well you've got company ! 
Waiting is the only option we have coz except for the co assigned info.. There is nothing more DIPB operator can tell us I guess... Fingers crossed !


----------



## bhupesh545

*Best of luck to all the people who have got the grant. I would also like to update forum members that I have also got the grant now. Thanks to this forum and its members through which I could gather confidence to apply the visa of my own.
New journey begins!*!


----------



## Black_Rose

bhupesh545 said:


> *Best of luck to all the people who have got the grant. I would also like to update forum members that I have also got the grant now. Thanks to this forum and its members through which I could gather confidence to apply the visa of my own.
> New journey begins!*!


congrates :lock1:


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * BlackBelt* 























.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Bhupesh545* 























.


----------



## RRag

jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.[/
> 
> Congrats all the best for your future life in OZzz ........


----------



## 0z_dream

bhupesh545 said:


> *Best of luck to all the people who have got the grant. I would also like to update forum members that I have also got the grant now. Thanks to this forum and its members through which I could gather confidence to apply the visa of my own.
> New journey begins!*!


Congrats  MAy i know initial of your co and the team


----------



## shivanichawla

*Help Required for Login to Imii Account*

Dear Ratneesh,
First of all big congratulations for your Grant today. You are one of the member i admire most on this forum need your help can i get your contact details.

I am not able to login into my immi account getting the error.

An error has occurred

No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again.


----------



## jre05

Sai2Aus said:


> Wowowowow.... Jre, Congratulations buddy..
> 
> Good time is always there when we have God by our side and lord Ganesha have shown it to you with the ring of the bell ..
> 
> Best wishes for a healthy wealthy life in Australia..
> :


 YES SAI, Lord Ganesha has shown it to me with the bell. It was soo awesome today. 

Thank you so much



ratnesh.nagori said:


> jre05, Sai2Aus, Vamshi, Sathiya, 2013, your prayers have been heard,
> 
> GRANT came to me like a heaven bird,
> 
> I am so happy that I am not getting words,
> 
> 
> Love you all .. will post my story later today ..


Congratulations once again.



nectar_s said:


> CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> you guys really contributed a lot to this forum.. thanks for your help and best wishes for the future moves...
> 
> 01 jre05
> 02 ratnesh.nagori


Thank you Nectar.



nectar_s said:


> Thanks for the response, it was so kind of you.
> 
> MANY CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR GRANT ..
> 
> one quick question, even after submitting all documents, can i upload 1023 form


Thank you again. You can upload anytime (Better before CO allocation when you realize any mistakes by yourself. 



bliss said:


> That is a wonderful news. You are truly blessed. Enjoy your day.


Thank you so much Bliss.Wishing you a speedy grant. Dont worry, you are gona get Surprise direct grant sometime soon.



imrukhan81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> today at 8.44 AM I got a mail with following subject :
> 
> "SOME_NUMBER - TRN- MY_NAME - IMMI Grant Notification"
> 
> I would like to say thanks to all of you especially Sathiya,0z_dream,jre05 and all
> 
> Regards
> Imran


Congratulations Imran. We 5 guys on same day!




Ishot557 said:


> Congrats jre05!!


Thank you IShot, well you seem to be in Melbourne, still online. Din't sleep?
Wishing you speedy grant if you haven't received it already

Thank you so much Vamshi 



SAMD_Oz said:


> Congrats JRE, Ratnesh and Imran


Thank you so much



bobinv said:


> Congratulations mate.. All the best for your future endeavours


Thank you so much 



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my deat sweetheart,
> 
> Finally, Lungi Dance is confirmed (Ha ha ha ha).
> 
> Hundreds of crores of congratulations my dear!. I even did not feel more happy when i received my grant, but, now yes, i do feel.
> 
> Once again, congrats buddy... Many friends' prayers did magic not only in others' lives but also yours too.
> 
> I like the way you expressed your gratitude to gods, friends, relatives, parents, brothers etc.
> 
> I wish, from the bottom of my heart, all the best to your future endeavors.
> 
> Warm regards,
> sathiya


Oh Sathiya, thank you so much

Yes, Lungi Dance which we did in Sydney's popular Pitt Street in CBD, is confirmed again.



Panko said:


> Hey jre.....you got it!!!! arty:
> Your patience paid off..........very happy for you!
> Started packing the bags already??????????


Thank you so much Panko. Well not really packed yet. Takes sometime .That's why I wasn't worried about timeline



IAA81 said:


> Congrats to all who got grant today.
> 
> I am worried that i have not got any news from DIBP nor i got any sign of CO... i applied on 11/12/13, front load all docs except medicals.
> 
> My dear friends, please advise what to do....


Thank you, you will get grant soon too.



it_engg said:


> Congrats guys (jre,ratnesh,imruk)
> 
> So excited to hear the grant news .Wish you all the best for next steps in Australia.
> 
> God bless !!1


Thank you so much 



kimh said:


> Congrats hee, until and everyone else who got their grants.
> 
> Ratnesh - once again, congrats.


Thank you so much



0z_dream said:


> Updated Gaurav Vas
> Congrats jre05
> Congrats ratnesh.nagori
> Congrats imrukhan81


Thank you so much

You are doing a great job and wish you a speedy grant too



anthoney said:


> Congrats mate.Good luck


Thank you so much 



SRS_2013 said:


> jre05, ratnesh, imran.....
> 
> this is a much awaited and well deserved one....CONGRATAZZ
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thank you so much .



Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Jre,
> 
> Congratulations and God Bless. Its a wonderful feeling. Wishing you luck in your new home.
> 
> Party hard.


Thank you so much buddy 



Pailas said:


> jre05, ratnesh, imrukhan.... Big Congratulations my friends for a much awaited grant.... All the best for your next move to the dream land.... 😄😄😄


Thank you so much   



askchennai said:


> Congrats Ratnesh and JRE. Hope you guys planned your trip already. Enjoy...


Thank you so much    I will probably leave late!



upendrasingh said:


> Got the grant today, i must say that entire process was pretty fast and simple. Thanks everyone for your valuable support.........


Congrats 



misguided said:


> *Grant Count:* 06/02/2014
> 
> 01 jre05
> 02 ratnesh.nagori
> 03 imrukhan81
> 04 upendrasingh
> 
> Congrats upendrasingh


You are doing a great job Misguided - sweet  Well it would be a good idea if you can add (189/190) beside each name, so that people have a quick understanding of how many 189/190 without putting efforts to enumerate through the list maintained by OZ_Dream.



snarayan said:


> Great news JRE....congratulations. All the best for your future.


Thank you so much SNarayan



Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation mate.... don't leave the group, I am still struggling with my Commitment letter. lolzzzz
> A heartiest Congratulation again. feeling great for you.  Good Luck mate.
> :attention:


Oh dear, Thank you so much for your wishes and messages to me, I won't leave the wonderful group. Oh Commitment letter? I am poor that I myself do not have any commitments with anyone  lol Hahaha okes apart, well I am sure you will be able to write it super quick, if you need help on something, I will surely help you.

Thank you for your hearty words and wishes for me.I wish your progress to expedite too. My prayers for the same



Yenigalla said:


> We'll! A long way to go .. I am waiting to receive invite from ACT for190.



Oh wish you speedy grant



Juancho said:


> hey buddy congratulations for your achievement im sure you are still celebrating well done


Thank you so much.Celebration never ends when we have our PR in hand.



misguided said:


> Congrats BlackBelt


Nice job again.



akthare said:


> Many Many congratulations to Both of you....6th Feb 2014 is a golden day for both of you.......


Thank you buddy



cherry83 said:


> Corngrats jre, Ratnesh, imrukhan, upendra and blackbelt.....



Thank you so much


----------



## jre05

shivanichawla said:


> Dear Ratneesh,
> First of all big congratulations for your Grant today. You are one of the member i admire most on this forum need your help can i get your contact details.
> 
> I am not able to login into my immi account getting the error.
> 
> An error has occurred
> 
> No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again.


This is system temporary error. You must be able to login laters (Try tomorrow) or perhaps after an hour or two.


----------



## jre05

RRag said:


> jre05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.[/
> 
> Congrats all the best for your future life in OZzz ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you buddy, you too
Click to expand...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

shivanichawla said:


> Dear Ratneesh,
> First of all big congratulations for your Grant today. You are one of the member i admire most on this forum need your help can i get your contact details.
> 
> I am not able to login into my immi account getting the error.
> 
> An error has occurred
> 
> No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again.


Sent you a PM .. please check


----------



## jre05

Once again a BIG THANK YOU to all of us :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Let me start with names I have missed:

bliss, Peanut (My friend), DesiTadka, it_engg, imrukhan81, sree1982, novaprospekt, SAMD_Oz, SRS_2013, mithu, Black Rose, Sigamani

Thank you so much guys 

So good to be part of this forum and you all 

I heartfully wish everyone attain their success and dreams. Friends, you all are getting grants as you all know you meet the eligibility and criteria and thats why we all are here. But the right time should come, and trust me, you will find pleasure when time gives you surprise grant, than you expecting it eagerly   

Any doubts, please do not hesitate to write here, you get replies from myself, seniors and other great motivators  

Bliss, Peanut - I feel your grant time is nearing. And others too  

Peace


----------



## 190applicant

*anyone moving to sydney in May..!!!*

Hi,

Anyone moving to Sydney in May.. I am looking for shared accommodation.
if this is wrong thread for such posts then someone please point me to the correct one.

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> Once again a BIG THANK YOU to all of us :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Let me start with names I have missed:
> 
> bliss, Peanut (My friend), DesiTadka, it_engg, imrukhan81, sree1982, novaprospekt, SAMD_Oz, SRS_2013, mithu, Black Rose, Sigamani
> 
> Thank you so much guys
> 
> So good to be part of this forum and you all
> 
> I heartfully wish everyone attain their success and dreams. Friends, you all are getting grants as you all know you meet the eligibility and criteria and thats why we all are here. But the right time should come, and trust me, you will find pleasure when time gives you surprise grant, than you expecting it eagerly
> 
> Any doubts, please do not hesitate to write here, you get replies from myself, seniors and other great motivators
> 
> Bliss, Peanut - I feel your grant time is nearing. And others too
> 
> Peace


:smash::smash::smash:


----------



## misguided

*Grant Count:* 06/02/2014 

01 jre05
02 ratnesh.nagori
03 imrukhan81
04 upendrasingh
05 BlackBelt
06 Bhupesh545


6 grants from the forum yesterday(well to be precise, 6 reported grants ).


----------



## thirusat

Come on Case Officers.., Make this friday as our big friday with lots of grants !!!

So that we can go crazy over the weekend   

190 Visa Lodged: 18th Dec 2013.., CO => 05-Feb-2014 Grant == ?????????


----------



## yangxh7

thirusat said:


> Come on Case Officers.., Make this friday as our big friday with lots of grants !!!
> 
> So that we can go crazy over the weekend
> 
> 190 Visa Lodged: 18th Dec 2013.., CO => 05-Feb-2014 Grant == ?????????


Same here, I can't wait anymore.


----------



## misguided

yang and thiru , it should be your turn today  Best of luck


----------



## 2013

Waiting... no updates from CO after 17th jan...!!!

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## GSingh08

Great,

Congratulations to all my mates who received grant and best of luck to those who are waiting..:-D


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

Can someone please suggest on below query :

The query is regarding the form16. I have been working for 7 years now and I have form 16 for 6 years but I have lost my 1st year form 16. Is it mandatory that I have to submit for all 7 years or is it ok if I don’t furnish the first one (keeping in mind that anyway it was not assessed by the ACS).

Are the ITR receipts mandatory or just good to have ? and do these form 16 and other extra documents (form16, ITR receipts, payslips, Increment letters, promotion letters etc.) need to be attested while submitting the visa application or it is ok if I just upload these.

Regards
DS


----------



## GSingh08

Jre05,

Congartulation mate, i am so impressed with ur post...u r correct patient is key to success and i really like that ur faith in God is so strong and believe me almighty is the one who can make impossible things possible.. Buddy enjoy this moment and beat of luck for your future endeavours.

Rgrds,
Gurdeep


----------



## Deepshikha

VISU said:


> Hello Deepshika,
> To my knowledge, you will be getting bridging visa after receiving the acknowledgement from the DIBP for your PR application. However, it is advisable to enquire if you have to wait for your current visa to expire for getting Bridging visa.
> BTW, may I know if you are applying for 189/190? I thought 65 points would be enough to get an immediate invitation from skill select (10 Dec ; 3 invitation rounds were released since then :smash.
> I've applied for EOI with ACS-261311 and 60 points for 189. Could you give me a rough estimation on my invitation? Orelse do you have any alternative choice to suggest?
> Thanks


Hi,

I am applying for 189 and the reason why I didn’t got the invite is – I have just achieved 5+ points (this month) on the completion of an year professional experience in Australia. So I am expecting that I should get an invite on 10th and if worse than on 24th with 65 points. 

When have you applied for the EOI anyway ? Right now from the skill select reports that last invite for 2613 with 60 points was sent for those who submitted their application by 20th August 2013.


----------



## aryal

G G G Golden Grant !!! 
She is so nice CO Brisbane 33 (KD), yesterday she asked me to send doc via email and today first hour she made the decision.. 
This forum is awesome and helpful..
Thank you very much guys for your help and support.


----------



## bliss

jre05 said:


> Once again a BIG THANK YOU to all of us :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> Let me start with names I have missed:
> 
> bliss, Peanut (My friend), DesiTadka, it_engg, imrukhan81, sree1982, novaprospekt, SAMD_Oz, SRS_2013, mithu, Black Rose, Sigamani
> 
> Thank you so much guys
> 
> So good to be part of this forum and you all
> 
> I heartfully wish everyone attain their success and dreams. Friends, you all are getting grants as you all know you meet the eligibility and criteria and thats why we all are here. But the right time should come, and trust me, you will find pleasure when time gives you surprise grant, than you expecting it eagerly
> 
> Any doubts, please do not hesitate to write here, you get replies from myself, seniors and other great motivators
> 
> Bliss, Peanut - I feel your grant time is nearing. And others too
> 
> Peace


Thank you JR; hope your words come true; eagerly waiting to see the golden email.


----------



## yangxh7

aryal said:


> G G G Golden Grant !!!
> She is so nice CO Brisbane 33 (KD), yesterday she asked me to send doc via email and today first hour she made the decision..
> This forum is awesome and helpful..
> Thank you very much guys for your help and support.


Congrats, aryal.


----------



## bliss

aryal said:


> G G G Golden Grant !!!
> She is so nice CO Brisbane 33 (KD), yesterday she asked me to send doc via email and today first hour she made the decision..
> This forum is awesome and helpful..
> Thank you very much guys for your help and support.


Congrats:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Aryal ; that is indeed a good news.


----------



## GSingh08

Hi Bliss,

Congratulations:-D


----------



## GSingh08

My bad,

Aryal cong buddy


----------



## bliss

Congratulations for your GRANT * Aryal *


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

aryal said:


> G G G Golden Grant !!!
> She is so nice CO Brisbane 33 (KD), yesterday she asked me to send doc via email and today first hour she made the decision..
> This forum is awesome and helpful..
> Thank you very much guys for your help and support.


Congratulations Aryal .. all the best


----------



## misguided

*Grant Count:* 07/02/2014 

01 aryal

First grant of the day for this forum .

congrats aryal...Mate can you kindly post your timeline


----------



## jre05

misguided said:


> *Grant Count:* 06/02/2014
> 
> 01 jre05
> 02 ratnesh.nagori
> 03 imrukhan81
> 04 upendrasingh
> 05 BlackBelt
> 06 Bhupesh545
> 
> 
> 6 grants from the forum yesterday(well to be precise, 6 reported grants ).


6 grants because date was 6th  Today 7 grants :yo:


----------



## svspavan

aryal said:


> G G G Golden Grant !!!
> She is so nice CO Brisbane 33 (KD), yesterday she asked me to send doc via email and today first hour she made the decision..
> This forum is awesome and helpful..
> Thank you very much guys for your help and support.


Congrats Aryal...!


----------



## reddy84

misguided said:


> TYPE 190
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/01/14---------------UT0410---------
> 17/01/14--------------Gyan---------
> 
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 13/01/14------------kaurivneet--------
> *13/01/14-------------Jinc----------06/02/2014*
> 16/01/14----------misguided----------
> 17/01/14----------thinkpanther---------
> 04/02/14----------jcmk-----------------
> 06/02/14 ............Neville Smith-----------------


Hi mate
I've lodged my visa under 189 sub call on 31/01/14 as well and waiting for CO to be allocated. just fyi... Thanks


----------



## misguided

Updated reddy84

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410---------
17/01/14-------------Gyan---------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
13/01/14----------kaurivneet------
*13/01/14----------Jinc----------06/02/2014*
16/01/14----------misguided----------
17/01/14----------thinkpanther-------- 
31/01/14----------reddy84-------------
04/02/14----------jcmk----------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith-------


----------



## jre05

GSingh08 said:


> Jre05,
> 
> Congartulation mate, i am so impressed with ur post...u r correct patient is key to success and i really like that ur faith in God is so strong and believe me almighty is the one who can make impossible things possible.. Buddy enjoy this moment and beat of luck for your future endeavours.
> 
> Rgrds,
> Gurdeep


Thank you so much for the wishes

I agree with you, its only almighty god that blessed me with what I desired, else I know how much I struggled. It's gods mercy certainly.

You will receive your grant soon too, all the best 



aryal said:


> G G G Golden Grant !!!
> She is so nice CO Brisbane 33 (KD), yesterday she asked me to send doc via email and today first hour she made the decision..
> This forum is awesome and helpful..
> Thank you very much guys for your help and support.


Congrats, you won't forget this experience as well as KD  They are indeed beautiful women under the planet :yo:

All the best


----------



## jre05

bliss said:


> Thank you JR; hope your words come true; eagerly waiting to see the golden email.


Bliss = Blessed surely you will 

Guys -In office  , see you later friends panda


----------



## bal

snarayan said:


> No Problem whatsoever, I was assigned a CO on Dec 17th and I came to know that only after calling DIBP. The first contact that I got from the CO was on 28th Jan send across the Grant notification.
> 
> So there is nothing to worry.


thanks you so much for your reply........
thanks


----------



## jre05

bliss said:


> Thank you JOMR; hope your words come true; eagerly waiting to see the golden email.


Bliss = Blessed surely you will 

Guys -In office  , see you later friends anda:


----------



## bal

hashtagPR said:


> Well you've got company !
> Waiting is the only option we have coz except for the co assigned info.. There is nothing more DIPB operator can tell us I guess... Fingers crossed !


but dear this wait killing me...........


----------



## Nishant Dundas

newyearboy said:


> Dear Oz_dream,
> 
> I have to provide the bank statment for the period of my work experience which i have claimed the points.Total experience which i have claimed is 3 years.
> 
> Should i provide the statment of every month for this whole period?


If providing it is a task as it maybe of too many pages, then you can extract only those pages where it shows your salary being credited and send.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## bal

aryal said:


> G G G Golden Grant !!!
> She is so nice CO Brisbane 33 (KD), yesterday she asked me to send doc via email and today first hour she made the decision..
> This forum is awesome and helpful..
> Thank you very much guys for your help and support.


congrats dear.......


----------



## misguided

clearly an extremely slow day today . Only 1 grant and just a few hours left for the end of the day .


----------



## bliss

misguided said:


> clearly an extremely slow day today . Only 1 grant and just a few hours left for the end of the day .


Agree with you Misguided ; seems a pretty dry day ; had few cups of coffee already and checking email since early morning :ranger: 

Hey CO's please wake up and shower us :rain::rain::rain: with Grants


----------



## 2013

My CO is lost... tried calling him...but no response ... 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## misguided

WHile everyone waits for the grant or is basking in the glory of receiving that much sought after email , can you guys take some time to fill up the 189/190 visa lodge google spreadsheet .

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## saghirq

*Grant Grant Grant Grant*


By the grace of Alimight Allah I have been *granted 190* Visa.It was a very painful journey with a lot of stress but end is well all is well.thanks to all Forum members .i realy get support from this forum in every matter i was stuck with.i have no words to say more .thanks all especially my NSW SS friends on this thread.Thanks All


----------



## Wasee

saghirq said:


> By the grace of Alimight Allah I have been *granted 190* Visa.It was a very painful journey with a lot of stress but end is well all is well.thanks to all Forum members .i realy get support from this forum in every matter i was stuck with.i have no words to say more .thanks all especially my NSW SS friends on this thread.Thanks All


congratulations , can you please share CO detail ?


----------



## misguided

*Grant Count:* 07/02/2014 

01 aryal
02 saghirq

Congrats saghirq


----------



## saghirq

Adelide Team 2 ,initials JS


----------



## ramaus

saghirq said:


> By the grace of Alimight Allah I have been *granted 190* Visa.It was a very painful journey with a lot of stress but end is well all is well.thanks to all Forum members .i realy get support from this forum in every matter i was stuck with.i have no words to say more .thanks all especially my NSW SS friends on this thread.Thanks All


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Congrats Buddy, finally, someone granted a visa today


----------



## Vamshi4happy

aryal said:


> G G G Golden Grant !!!
> She is so nice CO Brisbane 33 (KD), yesterday she asked me to send doc via email and today first hour she made the decision..
> This forum is awesome and helpful..
> Thank you very much guys for your help and support.


Hearty congratulations on your success!!!! wish you good luck for your future endeavours...


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Congratulations for your GRANT * Saghirq* 























.


----------



## bliss

Congratulations for your GRANT * saghirq*


----------



## Wasee

saghirq said:


> Adelide Team 2 ,initials JS


i have sent a PM to you, please check


----------



## saghirq

thanks dear....it is the most wanted real stamp


----------



## ramaus

saghirq said:


> Adelide Team 2 ,initials JS


Shaghrig, can I ask whether you have been asked for your Full CV or not?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

saghirq said:


> By the grace of Alimight Allah I have been *granted 190* Visa.It was a very painful journey with a lot of stress but end is well all is well.thanks to all Forum members .i realy get support from this forum in every matter i was stuck with.i have no words to say more .thanks all especially my NSW SS friends on this thread.Thanks All


hi saghirq, Congratulations for one of the biggest accomplishments for every immigrant. Wish you all the best for your future in Australia.










Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

aryal said:


> G G G Golden Grant !!!
> She is so nice CO Brisbane 33 (KD), yesterday she asked me to send doc via email and today first hour she made the decision..
> This forum is awesome and helpful..
> Thank you very much guys for your help and support.


hi aryal,
congratulations. KD was my case officer too. She is of course very kind and friendly. Let's go together and greet her in person in Aussie. I wish you all the best to your future life in Australia.










Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bhupesh545 said:


> *Best of luck to all the people who have got the grant. I would also like to update forum members that I have also got the grant now. Thanks to this forum and its members through which I could gather confidence to apply the visa of my own.
> New journey begins!*!


hi buddy, Awesome news to post heere. I am glad for you and wish you best of luck for your successful professional and personal lives in Australia.










Regards,
sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

BlackBelt said:


> Got my grant today!!! I was expecting it to take longer, since my wife's medicals were referred to the MOC (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth), even though her medical condition (scoliosis) is irrelevant.
> 
> Moving to Sydney in April.
> 
> In total, it took exactly five months!


What a wonderful news from you black belt? Congratulations for receiving such a valuable and appealing ticket to our dream land. I welcome you to the visa holders' club.










Wishes,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

upendrasingh said:


> CO: ###### Team: Brisbane 34
> 
> Developer Programmer-261312 || Point:60|| Visa 190 Lodged: 04/12/13|| CO Assigned: 29/01/14 || Med: 04/02/14|| GRANT: 06 Feb 2014


hi there, congrats for your visa granta dn all the best for your career transistion to australia.










Regards,
sathiya


----------



## Sai2Aus

Congratulations BlackBelt, Aryal and Saghirq.. best wishes. . 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## IAA81

*Medical ref letter*

friends, plx guide me how to get medical ref letter thru immiaccount?


----------



## VISU

*How to increase points?*



Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> When have you applied for the EOI anyway ? Right now from the skill select reports that last invite for 2613 with 60 points was sent for those who submitted their application by 20th August 2013.


Well, I've applied for EOI(261311/60 points) on 3/Feb/14. With the current phase of skill select, I find it very difficult to get an early invitation. Probably another 4-5 months, otherwise July 1st.

Could you advise me any solution to fasten my PR processing? Do you have any idea about state sponsorship? Increase in IELTS to 8 each is bit next to impossible!

Thanks and regards..


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Congratulations BlackBelt, Aryal and Saghirq.. best wishes. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Sai...when are you leaving buddy? Have you finalized the accommodation?


----------



## misguided

IAA81 said:


> friends, plx guide me how to get medical ref letter thru immiaccount?


Mate this would help 

Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## Panko

Could anyone share the details of employment consultancies/agencies in Australia?


----------



## IAA81

Hello guys,

I just called to DIBP and get informed that CO has been assigned to me on 30 Jan 2014. Lets hope for further communication by CO. Updated timeline:

Visa Class : 190 | Applied on : 11/12/13 | CO Allocated : 30/01/2014


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> Sai...when are you leaving buddy? Have you finalized the accommodation?


Panko, i have finalised the month as of now  .. In June i would be making the permanent move alone. Later family would join.. Regarding accommodation im planning to book through airbnb for first few days and then look out for something later. 

May be would Join Sathiyaseelan if he has a place for me in his house and heart  hahahahaha(sathiya's style) ..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

IAA81 said:


> friends, plx guide me how to get medical ref letter thru immiaccount?


1. Login to immi account.
2. Click on TRN to access visa application
3. Click on "Organise your medical examination" link. 
4. Step 3 will open a page on which there will be a questionnaire. Complete that with correct answers and provide appropriate medical data.
5. Submit.
6. After submitting questionnaire, you can generate an eMedical Referral letter. This will have your HAP ID.
7. Check nearest DIBP approved panel physicians here - http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/
8. Call the hospital for appointment. On day of test visit hospital with Passport, 2 photos, eMedical referral letter, Form 26 and 160.

For any other questions check here - Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## IAA81

*Co Assigned*

Hello guys,

I just called to DIBP and get informed that CO has been assigned to me on 30 Jan 2014. Lets hope for further communication by CO. 

Please tell me how is the behaviour of Team 34 Brisbane?


Updated timeline:

=======================================================
Visa Class : 190 | Applied on : 11/12/13 | CO Allocated : 30/01/2014 | Team : Brisbance 34


----------



## IAA81

*Thanx*



ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. Login to immi account.
> 2. Click on TRN to access visa application
> 3. Click on "Organise your medical examination" link.
> 4. Step 3 will open a page on which there will be a questionnaire. Complete that with correct answers and provide appropriate medical data.
> 5. Submit.
> 6. After submitting questionnaire, you can generate an eMedical Referral letter. This will have your HAP ID.
> 7. Check nearest DIBP approved panel physicians here - http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/
> 8. Call the hospital for appointment. On day of test visit hospital with Passport, 2 photos, eMedical referral letter, Form 26 and 160.
> 
> For any other questions check here - Arranging a Health Examination


THank you for your answer Nagori, you are very very helpfull


----------



## harneek

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes. It is mentioned under "Product and Description". It it is a combination of Letters and Numbers.


What is the process to import the application? will my agent come to know about this process? he dont wants my Interference in this process.


----------



## hashtagPR

IAA81 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just called to DIBP and get informed that CO has been assigned to me on 30 Jan 2014. Lets hope for further communication by CO.
> 
> Please tell me how is the behaviour of Team 34 Brisbane?
> 
> 
> Updated timeline:
> 
> =======================================================
> Visa Class : 190 | Applied on : 11/12/13 | CO Allocated : 30/01/2014 | Team : Brisbance 34




Mine too TEam 34, no CO contact yet.
Guess all depends on the CO too.
Seen many quick grants from this team...just praying for mine now!


----------



## bobinv

IAA81 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just called to DIBP and get informed that CO has been assigned to me on 30 Jan 2014. Lets hope for further communication by CO.
> 
> Please tell me how is the behaviour of Team 34 Brisbane?
> 
> 
> Updated timeline:
> 
> =======================================================
> Visa Class : 190 | Applied on : 11/12/13 | CO Allocated : 30/01/2014 | Team : Brisbance 34


I had a CO from the same team and got a Direct Grant. I think Vamshi had from the same team too and a speedy grant as well. You would be getting a grant very soon


----------



## bobinv

Congrats Saghirq.. All the best for your future.



saghirq said:


> By the grace of Alimight Allah I have been *granted 190* Visa.It was a very painful journey with a lot of stress but end is well all is well.thanks to all Forum members .i realy get support from this forum in every matter i was stuck with.i have no words to say more .thanks all especially my NSW SS friends on this thread.Thanks All


----------



## bharadwajsvr

Its been a while since I logged in here. I applied for my 190 WA on the 5th Dec, 2013. Received a mail from the CO on the 21st Jan, asking me if I have a different Skills assessment. The issue is, although the skills assessment was applied before filing the EOI. We received the positive assessment only after we received the the invite from WA govt. From what I understand the CO wanted to know if the reference number mentioned in the EOI is the same for the assessment we have submitted, which it is. 
Although we have filled the visa on our own without the help of any agent. We did speak to a few agents both in India and Australia, to find out that it shouldn't be a problem. 
Its been over 2 weeks now and we have had no updates. No reply to the mails and not even reachable by phone.


----------



## IAA81

*Yes*



hashtagPR said:


> Mine too TEam 34, no CO contact yet.
> Guess all depends on the CO too.
> Seen many quick grants from this team...just praying for mine now!



Hope you will get grant soon. I have not done the medical yet... waiting for CO request


----------



## IAA81

bobinv said:


> I had a CO from the same team and got a Direct Grant. I think Vamshi had from the same team too and a speedy grant as well. You would be getting a grant very soon



I have not done the medical yet... waiting for CO request


----------



## Pailas

aryal said:


> G G G Golden Grant !!! She is so nice CO Brisbane 33 (KD), yesterday she asked me to send doc via email and today first hour she made the decision.. This forum is awesome and helpful.. Thank you very much guys for your help and support.


Aryal congratulations...


----------



## hashtagPR

IAA81 said:


> I have not done the medical yet... waiting for CO request


Thanks
Me done with Medical and front loaded all.
But why waiting for the medical request? Could save on further time na


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

IAA81 said:


> I have not done the medical yet... waiting for CO request


Why waiting for CO request ? .. go ahead with medicals.


----------



## Pailas

saghirq said:


> By the grace of Alimight Allah I have been granted 190 Visa.It was a very painful journey with a lot of stress but end is well all is well.thanks to all Forum members .i realy get support from this forum in every matter i was stuck with.i have no words to say more .thanks all especially my NSW SS friends on this thread.Thanks All


 Congratulations Saghirq....


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Panko, i have finalised the month as of now  .. In June i would be making the permanent move alone. Later family would join.. Regarding accommodation im planning to book through airbnb for first few days and then look out for something later.
> 
> May be would Join Sathiyaseelan if he has a place for me in his house and heart  hahahahaha(sathiya's style) ..


 Lol! I am still very confused about the city. :car:
My friends are in Sydney, so it is obviously very very very easy to settle into. :fish2: :tea::drum:
But my heart says Melbourne! :violin::boxing::eyebrows::confused2:


----------



## SRS_2013

saghirq said:


> By the grace of Alimight Allah I have been *granted 190* Visa.It was a very painful journey with a lot of stress but end is well all is well.thanks to all Forum members .i realy get support from this forum in every matter i was stuck with.i have no words to say more .thanks all especially my NSW SS friends on this thread.Thanks All


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> Lol! I am still very confused about the city. :car:
> My friends are in Sydney, so it is obviously very easy to settle into. :fish2: :tea::drum:
> But my heart says Melbourne! :violin::boxing::eyebrows::confused2:


Panko, Choice is open for you. You have no commitment to a particular state. If you move to sydney initially it would be easy for you as you have friends.So major troubles like new place,accommodation all will be less. 

But If you get a good offer in Melb you can move to melb.. And I will be there to help you buddy..


----------



## askchennai

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Why waiting for CO request ? .. go ahead with medicals.


I think we should look at the process. I know we can do medical before CO get assigned but DIBP clearly says "DO THE MEDICALS ONLY AFTER CO REQUESTED"

Quote from DIBP website

*When to arrange your health examinations*
*I have already lodged my Australian visa application* 
You will be advised by email or by your case officer what health examinations you need to do (if any). You will then be requested to complete these examinations within a certain time period. Please wait until your visa case officer contacts you, do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application.

Note: To minimise processing delays, you should complete your required health examinations as soon as possible after your case officer has advised you to do so.


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Panko, Choice is open for you. You have no commitment to a particular state. If you move to sydney initially it would be easy for you as you have friends.So major troubles like new place,accommodation all will be less.
> 
> But If you get a good offer in Melb you can move to melb.. And I will be there to help you buddy..


My friends have told me that it would be very difficult to change the cities afterwards. I guess, it would have been better if I had 190. At least, I would not have the additional confusion of choosing the city.


----------



## askchennai

Panko said:


> My friends have told me that it would be very difficult to change the cities afterwards. I guess, it would have been better if I had 190. At least, I would not have the additional confusion of choosing the city.


If you have 190 then you will think in other way though . I always see 189 is best since it has open option. If you dont get job in one city more then 1 month then you have an option to goto other one. But we(190) dont have any other choice. If we dont get then we have to come back India to earn the bread and butter..


----------



## hashtagPR

askchennai said:


> If you have 190 then you will think in other way though . I always see 189 is best since it has open option. If you dont get job in one city more then 1 month then you have an option to goto other one. But we(190) dont have any other choice. If we dont get then we have to come back India to earn the bread and butter..


With 190 if you dont get a job in that state, you CAN show that proof to the state and it would allow you to move to another state(without any complications for citizenship later)


----------



## Juancho

jre05 said:


> Don't worry darling, your grant letter is nearing, on its way.


Hey, 
I knew you a few days ago but I appreciate your support and kind words , I just got my visa and I'm so thrill about it just wanted to share my happiness with you . I've been living in Melbourne 3 years now but just now I can really call it my home, if you come by let me know buddy cheers


----------



## SAMD_Oz

aryal said:


> G G G Golden Grant !!!
> She is so nice CO Brisbane 33 (KD), yesterday she asked me to send doc via email and today first hour she made the decision..
> This forum is awesome and helpful..
> Thank you very much guys for your help and support.


Congrats Aryal :cheer2:

Good Luck!



saghirq said:


> By the grace of Alimight Allah I have been *granted 190* Visa.It was a very painful journey with a lot of stress but end is well all is well.thanks to all Forum members .i realy get support from this forum in every matter i was stuck with.i have no words to say more .thanks all especially my NSW SS friends on this thread.Thanks All


Congrats Saghirq :cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## Panko

Juancho said:


> Hey,
> I knew you a few days ago but I appreciate your support and kind words , I just got my visa and I'm so thrill about it just wanted to share my happiness with you . I've been living in Melbourne 3 years now but just now I can really call it my home, if you come by let me know buddy cheers


Congratulations Amigo! Heartiest Congratulations!!!!


----------



## nectar_s

Has anyone submitted visa Post Jan 2014

I have submitted visa during Jan 2014, after attaching documents, is there anything to be done from my end as the status in Application summary page shows In Progress or i should do something to submit my application. Anyone would have submitted in Jan 2014 or later would be able to advise me . 

I tried to import the application but that option does not work out . please advise


----------



## Juancho

Panko said:


> Congratulations Amigo! Heartiest Congratulations!!!!


Hey buddy, 
Thanks you were right I just needed to give it some time if you come to Melbourne or live here already let me know buddy


----------



## bhupesh545

0z_dream said:


> Congrats  MAy i know initial of your co and the team


Brisbane Team 33, Case Office LS


----------



## bliss

Congratulations for your GRANT * Juancho *


----------



## Juancho

bliss said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT * Juancho *


Thanks buddy god bless


----------



## SRS_2013

Juancho said:


> Hey,
> I knew you a few days ago but I appreciate your support and kind words , I just got my visa and I'm so thrill about it just wanted to share my happiness with you . I've been living in Melbourne 3 years now but just now I can really call it my home, if you come by let me know buddy cheers


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## misguided

*Grant Count:* 07/02/2014 

01 aryal
02 saghirq
03 Juancho

Congrats Juancho , 3rd grant for the day


----------



## AGNES26

HI all, where can I find an updated timeline? quite bazaar how quickly the 189 visas are being processed when they are supposed to take longer than the 190 ...when are they going to issue grants for 190 visas lodged 3rd week December 2013????? 7 weeks has come and is about to be gone and still no CO OR GRANT :-(


----------



## hashtagPR

AGNES26 said:


> HI all, where can I find an updated timeline? quite bazaar how quickly the 189 visas are being processed when they are supposed to take longer than the 190 ...when are they going to issue grants for 190 visas lodged 3rd week December 2013????? 7 weeks has come and is about to be gone and still no CO OR GRANT :-(


Last week of Nov and still waiting


----------



## snarayan

bharadwajsvr said:


> Its been a while since I logged in here. I applied for my 190 WA on the 5th Dec, 2013. Received a mail from the CO on the 21st Jan, asking me if I have a different Skills assessment. The issue is, although the skills assessment was applied before filing the EOI. We received the positive assessment only after we received the the invite from WA govt. From what I understand the CO wanted to know if the reference number mentioned in the EOI is the same for the assessment we have submitted, which it is.
> Although we have filled the visa on our own without the help of any agent. We did speak to a few agents both in India and Australia, to find out that it shouldn't be a problem.
> Its been over 2 weeks now and we have had no updates. No reply to the mails and not even reachable by phone.


I don't understand why agents always give such wrong information.

Skills assessment completion date should compulsorily be before Eoi submission date. Else there is a high chance of rejection. We just witnessed this in Sasha's case in the forum. 

My personal opinion would be to withdraw your application and make a new one to avoid rejection.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

AGNES26 said:


> HI all, where can I find an updated timeline? quite bazaar how quickly the 189 visas are being processed when they are supposed to take longer than the 190 ...when are they going to issue grants for 190 visas lodged 3rd week December 2013????? 7 weeks has come and is about to be gone and still no CO OR GRANT :-(


Hi!!

The trend visible from this forum is that people are waiting max 2mns for allocation of CO.
After that it takes around further 2weeks for grant.
But 190 people are getting their grants directly nowadays so consider that max 2mns and 2weeks are to be gone till you get any news.
If this limit is crossed in your case, then I suggest you call up DIPB and enquire about your file status.
Till then keep praying.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## bliss

Seems a Pretty Dry Day ! with very few grants !!! the day is over and the waiting has increased !!! Hope Monday comes with more grants and my too 

Till then chill  watch some movie op2: and from Monday again :ranger: keep checking your emails and share the joy of grant :first: with all of us


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

bliss said:


> Seems a Pretty Dry Day ! with very few grants !!! the day is over and the waiting has increased !!! Hope Monday comes with more grants and my too
> 
> Till then chill  watch some movie op2: and from Monday again :ranger: keep checking your emails and share the joy of grant :first: with all of us


I salute your attitude


----------



## snarayan

ratnesh.nagori said:


> I salute your attitude


Hey Ratnesh, what a surprise!!!!

You've got your grant and I wasn't aware. Just noticed your signature and tracked back your messages. Congratulations!!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

snarayan said:


> Hey Ratnesh, what a surprise!!!!
> 
> You've got your grant and I wasn't aware. Just noticed your signature and tracked back your messages. Congratulations!!!


Thanks a lot man


----------



## Panko

Juancho said:


> Hey buddy,
> Thanks you were right I just needed to give it some time if you come to Melbourne or live here already let me know buddy


Sure buddy! Keep in touch!


----------



## Chana

Guys, if you can post a link where I can find *skilled migration statistics to australia per year.*

Thank you....


----------



## 0z_dream

newyearboy said:


> Dear Oz_dream,
> 
> I have to provide the bank statment for the period of my work experience which i have claimed the points.Total experience which i have claimed is 3 years.
> 
> Should i provide the statment of every month for this whole period?


I am not sure, but i have given for all the months to avoid any queries from CO,


----------



## SRS_2013

Chana said:


> Guys, if you can post a link where I can find *skilled migration statistics to australia per year.*
> 
> Thank you....



see if this helps:
Statistics

this has a link to migration statistics


----------



## 0z_dream

Pailas said:


> CO got allocated today... Requested for Medicals and PCC.


Congrats,
May i know initial of the co and the team


----------



## 0z_dream

Juancho said:


> Hey,
> I knew you a few days ago but I appreciate your support and kind words , I just got my visa and I'm so thrill about it just wanted to share my happiness with you . I've been living in Melbourne 3 years now but just now I can really call it my home, if you come by let me know buddy cheers


COngrats Juancho


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats arya :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Congrats saghirq:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
17/01/14----------thinkpanther-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 *
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 *
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
*
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
_
23/12/13----------itstudent1985--------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



nectar_s said:


> Has anyone submitted visa Post Jan 2014
> 
> I have submitted visa during Jan 2014, after attaching documents, is there anything to be done from my end as the status in Application summary page shows In Progress or i should do something to submit my application. Anyone would have submitted in Jan 2014 or later would be able to advise me .
> 
> I tried to import the application but that option does not work out . please advise


.

Hi,

I did submit my visa application on Feb 6, 2014. The status says Lodged, as on date.


----------



## nectar_s

Once you attached application did you submit or click anything.also on the day of attachment does the status turned was still in progress and then turned to lodged in application summary 
Pl advise



Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I did submit my visa application on Feb 6, 2014. The status says Lodged, as on date.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*

Hi guys,
How are you all? Sorry I have been offline for some time now. Basically doing some networking. Prepared my resume the aussie style and managing other things.
I would firstly like to congratulate Nithila Nagu, Sigamani, bang 2012, Blackbelt, monu17, novaprospekt, imrukhan81, saghirq, Chana, 190applicant, aryal, upendra singh, nicanikkz, DKY, bobinv, friction on your grants!!
Hearty congrats to all and wish you a greattt future in Australia.

my frienddd JRE05....wow...great to see u among the grants...greatttt ....

Wowww....Vamshi4happy....amazing news....Hearttyyyyy congrats to u....

Ratnesh....Man I told u you will get this week....Great to see that ....Heartyyy congratulations!!!!! 

Saii2Aus....my friend....woww...........sooo happy for you.....Hearty congratulations!!! 

I have missed quite some action....extremely sorry friends..will be around now. 

Love and regards to all,
Vinay


----------



## Black_Rose

Congrats arya and saghirq


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hiiiiii Hearty congrats...have no words to express my joy..greatt*



jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.


JRE05,
My dear friend...
SOOOOOOOO HAPPY TO SEE YOUR GRANT.....
GREAT GREAT GREAT............VEERYY VERYYY HAPPY FOR YOU....
Many many congratulation to you my friend and your family.
Wish you a greatt greatt life in Australia full of happiness and prosperity!!!
Keep in touch. I am moving to sydney mid march. How about you?? 
Warm regards,
Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hiiiiii Hearty congrats..*



ratnesh.nagori said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> jre05, Sai2Aus, Vamshi, Sathiya, 2013, your prayers have been heard,
> 
> GRANT came to me like a heaven bird,
> 
> I am so happy that I am not getting words,
> 
> Thank You all of you for the support and may your prayers also get Heard.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: eace: :bounce: :lock1:
> 
> My dream has come true today. Received Grant notification at 8:22 am from Brisbane Team 33 (CO - NV). It is one of the happiest day of my life.
> 
> Special thanks to Sai2Aus,jre05,peanut,sathiya,2013,_shel and all the other friends whose name I am not getting due to over excitement. This is the best place for Immigration.
> 
> Love you all .. will post my story later today ..


Ratnesh...my friend....
Could stop myself from writing a special post for you.

So Happy to see your grant...
Heartyyyy congratulations bro to you and your family...

Wish you a greatttttttttttttttttttt life in Australia.....

Keep in touch....

When you moving? Which city??

Im planning mid march..Sydney. 

Will meet in Australia..hopefully. 


Bestt wishes,
Vinay


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

vinayapte11 said:


> Ratnesh...my friend....
> Could stop myself from writing a special post for you.
> 
> So Happy to see your grant...
> Heartyyyy congratulations bro to you and your family...
> 
> Wish you a greatttttttttttttttttttt life in Australia.....
> 
> Keep in touch....
> 
> When you moving? Which city??
> 
> Im planning mid march..Sydney.
> 
> Will meet in Australia..hopefully.
> 
> 
> Bestt wishes,
> Vinay


Thanks a lot vinay 

I have 190 so i do not have other option then Melbourne. 

I am not moving permanently in near future due to personal reason, but will be going for a short trip for validation purpose ..

sure will keep in touch ..


----------



## Panko

vinayapte11 said:


> Hi guys,
> How are you all? Sorry I have been offline for some time now. Basically doing some networking. Prepared my resume the aussie style and managing other things.


Haha...glad to see you back (finally)! 
So...any success with networking? And by the way what is this aussie style of resume.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Panko said:


> Haha...glad to see you back (finally)!
> So...any success with networking? And by the way what is this aussie style of resume.


Yeah I would also like to get the format of CV for Oz  ..


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks a lot vinay
> 
> I have 190 so i do not have other option then Melbourne.
> 
> I am not moving permanently in near future due to personal reason, but will be going for a short trip for validation purpose ..
> 
> sure will keep in touch ..


Hi ratnesh,

If we enter Sydney before the date given by dipb, it will validate the visa. What happens after that!!
Can we again come back to where we work for another 6mns?
In that case would they cancel or even warn us? What do you feel.
Does NSW keep any track of our movements after we enter Sydney initially?
About their 2yr period, do we have to keep contact with them for 2yrs? After it is over do we need to inform them or anything!!

Help me out buddy!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hiiiiii Hearty congrats..*



Vamshi4happy said:


> *Viola Viola..... I am stoked!!!! I just saw the golden mail of my life....ha ha it is my Grant!!!*
> 
> I'm not able to stop my emotions....my family members are running away to escape from my strong hugs..
> 
> Thank you all members of this Expat forum family....you helped me directly or indirectly but every piece of information here was helpful.
> 
> Lot to write here but can't stop myself to dance in joy here....get in touch in a day my friends.... ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Vamshi lane:



Yooooo...Vamshi....my friend....Heartyyyy congratulations!!!
amazing news...Really veryyyy happy for you.....

Wish you and your family an amzingly beautiful and prosperous life in Australia...

Best wishes...
Keep in touch....

Vinay


----------



## magneto

Hi All,

I am little confused, my agent few days ago send an email that CO is assigned to me but asking for almost all docs in his email.
He has also attached CO email. 

This is weird as I have given all docs to my agent in the beginning itself and he confirmed that all docs are uploaded.
My agent told me that this is something that happens quite often and he has emailed all docs to CO now.

Is this happen usually ?

Also approx after how many days of getting CO assigned, can expect grant ?
I m done with medicals also.

Appreciate your advice on this.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Heartyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy congratzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....yoohoooooo*



Sai2Aus said:


> *Hello Friends,*
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2:GRANT:cheer2::cheer2:
> _
> Im really excited and my fingers are cold and shivering when im typing this.. I have got my grant mail at 11.06 IST.. I was just thinking the day is almost over for DIBP and we can expect something tomorrow but got it..
> 
> Never believed i would do the whole process successfully but did it.. Thanks to this forum without which i would not have got this grant.
> 
> Im grateful to all the members of the forum who helped me right from ACS process..
> 
> Special mentions to *Mroks,espresso,shel,rakesharavindan,hyd786,kmann,panko,ratnesh,anthoney,snarayan,vinay,ozdream,srs,yang,peanut,jre,sathiyaseelan, and many more* who have helped me from the scratch.
> Sorry if i had missed anyone. Every post in this Aus forum had been very informative and useful in everyway.Thanks guys for the support and encouragement its commendable and I owe so much to this forum..
> 
> Thanks to the Almighty for this happiest moment.. feels like I have made a great achievement.. ray2:ray::amen::amen::amen::amen:
> 
> 
> May all of you get the grants hassle free...
> 
> Its a direct grant.
> Team :Brisbane Team 33
> CO - LZ.(Love you lady).. :hug::kiss:_


SAIIIIIIII MY FRIEND....................
AMazing man............I am soooooooooooooooooo happy for your grant....
Too good......MANY MANY MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

Wish you a greattttttttttttttttttttttttttt lifeeeeee in Australia....

Keep in touch bro....We r gonna hav a grand celebration in Aussieland 

ENJOYYYY THE WEEEKEND!!!! Have a greattt time....

Bestt wishes,
Vinay


----------



## Blesse

HI Guys,

Glory be to God!!

VISA GRANT :bounce: 

I am immensely happy to share my joy of receiving a grant on my Visa with all of you. It had been a long journey to reach the destination where we are now and a hope foe a beautiful future now on.

I am obliged to thank all the good hearted friends in this forum for their untiring support throughout this journey and especially providing valuable advice on some most crucial decision .

Past one week wait was particularly nervous ,after accepting for a point deduction but now there no bound for our joy.
I thank all one again.

:cheer2: :lalala:	:cheer2: :lalala: :cheer2:


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi....*



magneto said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little confused, my agent few days ago send an email that CO is assigned to me but asking for almost all docs in his email.
> He has also attached CO email.
> 
> This is weird as I have given all docs to my agent in the beginning itself and he confirmed that all docs are uploaded.
> My agent told me that this is something that happens quite often and he has emailed all docs to CO now.
> 
> Is this happen usually ?
> 
> Also approx after how many days of getting CO assigned, can expect grant ?
> I m done with medicals also.
> 
> Appreciate your advice on this.


Hi Magneto,
It is quite common. The case officers while sending the allotment mail may send full list.
Even I got full list. Your agent is doing the right thing by mailing the CO the documents. 
Sometimes due to technical snags the CO may not be able to see the documents so sending on email is always safe.
Expect a response in 2-3 weeks from your CO.
Wish you a speedy grant.

Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hearty congratulations!!*



Blesse said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Glory be to God!!
> 
> [VISA GRANT [/FONT]
> 
> I am immensely happy to share my joy of receiving a grant on my Visa with all of you. It had been a long journey to reach the destination where we are now and a hope foe a beautiful future now on.
> 
> I am obliged to thank all the good hearted friends in this forum for their untiring support throughout this journey and especially providing valuable advice on some most crucial decision .
> 
> Past one week wait was particularly nervous ,after accepting for a point deduction but now there no bound for our joy.
> I thank all one again.
> 
> :cheer2: :lalala:	:cheer2: :lalala: :cheer2:


That is greattt news blesse....
Hearty congratulations!! and wish you a very happy and prosperous life in Australia!! ENJOYYY THE WEEKEND 
Best Wishes,
Vinay


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



bhupesh545 said:


> *Best of luck to all the people who have got the grant. I would also like to update forum members that I have also got the grant now. Thanks to this forum and its members through which I could gather confidence to apply the visa of my own.
> New journey begins!*!


.

Congrats Bhupesh,

Have a ball of a time in your new home. God Bless.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hellooooo...*



Panko said:


> Haha...glad to see you back (finally)!
> So...any success with networking? And by the way what is this aussie style of resume. [/QUOTE
> Hello..Panko,
> How ru bro....
> How are preparations...
> Yes I am happy to be back and ill be regular now.
> Well the aussie style of resume means they generally dont put address age and all in the resume.
> They have quite simple format...like in exprience you mention name of organization, reporting to, your post and you give brief on organization and the key responsibilites and some achievements. In achievements to the extent possible try giving figures, percentages and all..meaning try quantifying. they like it.
> For more pointers go to
> Salary Rates Australia - It Pays to Know
> 
> Keep in touch bro....
> I have decided mid march...Sydney...as I am finding more acquaintances there..
> 
> Cheers,
> Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hearty congratulations!!*



bhupesh545 said:


> *Best of luck to all the people who have got the grant. I would also like to update forum members that I have also got the grant now. Thanks to this forum and its members through which I could gather confidence to apply the visa of my own.
> New journey begins!*!


Hearty congratulations Bhupesh!!! Wish you and your family a great life in Australia...
Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## jre05

Blesse said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Glory be to God!!
> 
> VISA GRANT :bounce:
> 
> I am immensely happy to share my joy of receiving a grant on my Visa with all of you. It had been a long journey to reach the destination where we are now and a hope foe a beautiful future now on.
> 
> I am obliged to thank all the good hearted friends in this forum for their untiring support throughout this journey and especially providing valuable advice on some most crucial decision .
> 
> Past one week wait was particularly nervous ,after accepting for a point deduction but now there no bound for our joy.
> I thank all one again.
> 
> :cheer2: :lalala:	:cheer2: :lalala: :cheer2:


Congrats 

Did I not tell you last week to just oblige co mail politely to reduce 5 points and told you ll get ypur jpb done quick and smooth rather Ryan reaasesment complicated way of more than 6 months. And who knows what new rule would come in July 2014.

Happy for you :yo:


----------



## misguided

*Grant Count:* 07/02/2014 

01 aryal
02 saghirq
03 Juancho
04 Blesse

Congrats Blesse , 4th grant for the day


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yeah I would also like to get the format of CV for Oz  ..


Ratnesh,
There is no specific format....I would be glad to forward what I have prepared though....
Offcourse it would help if you are from Finance, Audit background.
Do send me your email if you wanna have a look. 
Also refer resume tips here
Salary Rates Australia - It Pays to Know

Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## jre05

Congrats all friends who got grant today :yo:

Missguided, where is todays grant list :yo:


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



jre05 said:


> Congrats all friends who got grant today :yo:
> 
> Missguided, where is todays grant list :yo:


How ru dear....Hearty congrats on your VISA...Hope you had a greatt celebration!! ....

So when are you leaving for Sydney...

I am going Sydney...mid march...
coming with me??


----------



## misguided

Nectar and Neville guys I found this , not sure if it is helpful 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...us-changed-progress-application-received.html


----------



## misguided

jre05 said:


> Congrats all friends who got grant today :yo:
> 
> Missguided, where is todays grant list :yo:


Mate alreay there in the above post . But I'll post it again for you  



*Grant Count:* 07/02/2014 

01 aryal
02 saghirq
03 Juancho
04 Blesse


Lol btw it is MISguided not MISSguided


----------



## SRS_2013

Blesse said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Glory be to God!!
> 
> VISA GRANT :bounce:
> 
> I am immensely happy to share my joy of receiving a grant on my Visa with all of you. It had been a long journey to reach the destination where we are now and a hope foe a beautiful future now on.
> 
> I am obliged to thank all the good hearted friends in this forum for their untiring support throughout this journey and especially providing valuable advice on some most crucial decision .
> 
> Past one week wait was particularly nervous ,after accepting for a point deduction but now there no bound for our joy.
> I thank all one again.
> 
> :cheer2: :lalala:	:cheer2: :lalala: :cheer2:



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Blesse

Thanks for your support Jre..sure your advice did give a lot of input for us to take a decision. I am really grateful for that..


----------



## Panko

vinayapte11 said:


> Panko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...glad to see you back (finally)!
> So...any success with networking? And by the way what is this aussie style of resume. [/QUOTE
> Hello..Panko,
> How ru bro....
> How are preparations...
> Yes I am happy to be back and ill be regular now.
> Well the aussie style of resume means they generally dont put address age and all in the resume.
> They have quite simple format...like in exprience you mention name of organization, reporting to, your post and you give brief on organization and the key responsibilites and some achievements. In achievements to the extent possible try giving figures, percentages and all..meaning try quantifying. they like it.
> For more pointers go to
> Salary Rates Australia - It Pays to Know
> 
> Keep in touch bro....
> I have decided mid march...Sydney...as I am finding more acquaintances there..
> 
> Cheers,
> Vinay
> 
> 
> 
> Great! I am planning for late April. Have you decided on accommodation? Which suburb?
Click to expand...


----------



## 0z_dream

Happened to me too, I have submitted all docs notarized to my agent and i was uploaded, but still co asked for all docs again, second time i scanned all docs and sent as pdf. So i think they prefer colour scanned docs rather than black and white photocopies.


magneto said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little confused, my agent few days ago send an email that CO is assigned to me but asking for almost all docs in his email.
> He has also attached CO email.
> 
> This is weird as I have given all docs to my agent in the beginning itself and he confirmed that all docs are uploaded.
> My agent told me that this is something that happens quite often and he has emailed all docs to CO now.
> 
> Is this happen usually ?
> 
> Also approx after how many days of getting CO assigned, can expect grant ?
> I m done with medicals also.
> 
> Appreciate your advice on this.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hiii*



Panko said:


> vinayapte11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great! I am planning for late April. Have you decided on accommodation? Which suburb?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am looking out for accomodation. We could share one...
> 
> Will let you know if i come to know of any.
> 
> As far as the suburbs are concerned..
> 
> Paramatta has a lottttt of indians....lots of them...plus it is like navi mumbai..in case you are from mumbai...a new CBD is coming up in paramatta and they are developing it just like navi mumbai.
> 
> I have been advised that Strathfield and burwood are also good to stay.
> 
> Lets see what works out...
> 
> Could you send me your email in pvt msg? so that we could keep in touch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vinay
Click to expand...


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



0z_dream said:


> Happened to me too, I have submitted all docs notarized to my agent and i was uploaded, but still co asked for all docs again, second time i scanned all docs and sent as pdf. So i think they prefer colour scanned docs rather than black and white photocopies.


Hellooooooooooo,,,,
How ru dear...wassup????????
How are things? Any success with CO phon number?
Did you get in touch with guyz from Adelaide team 2 group????


----------



## hashtagPR

magneto said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am little confused, my agent few days ago send an email that CO is assigned to me but asking for almost all docs in his email.
> He has also attached CO email.
> 
> This is weird as I have given all docs to my agent in the beginning itself and he confirmed that all docs are uploaded.
> My agent told me that this is something that happens quite often and he has emailed all docs to CO now.
> 
> Is this happen usually ?
> 
> Also approx after how many days of getting CO assigned, can expect grant ?
> I m done with medicals also.
> 
> Appreciate your advice on this.




When did you lodge application? Co assigned date?


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats Blesse :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
17/01/14----------thinkpanther-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 *
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------
*
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
*
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
_
23/12/13----------itstudent1985--------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## nectar_s

Indeed it was helpful.so probably onces co reviews appkication status gets changed. Thanks for your information




misguided said:


> Nectar and Neville guys I found this , not sure if it is helpful
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...us-changed-progress-application-received.html


----------



## reddyvijay

What is the process to import the application? will my agent come to know about this process? he dont wants my Interference in this process.


----------



## Panko

Sent the e-mail buddy! 

We are taking a huge risk by leaving our well settled lives here! But then, what is a life without adventures?

Let's hope we all succeed in our search for a better life.  



vinayapte11 said:


> Panko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am looking out for accomodation. We could share one...
> 
> Will let you know if i come to know of any.
> 
> As far as the suburbs are concerned..
> 
> Paramatta has a lottttt of indians....lots of them...plus it is like navi mumbai..in case you are from mumbai...a new CBD is coming up in paramatta and they are developing it just like navi mumbai.
> 
> I have been advised that Strathfield and burwood are also good to stay.
> 
> Lets see what works out...
> 
> Could you send me your email in pvt msg? so that we could keep in touch.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vinay
Click to expand...


----------



## 0z_dream

vinayapte11 said:


> Hellooooooooooo,,,,
> How ru dear...wassup????????
> How are things? Any success with CO phon number?
> Did you get in touch with guyz from Adelaide team 2 group????


Hey vinay,
Im fine, i dint call co, well, yes i found the thread no much use no one is active there , so no response to my queries


----------



## Panko

Any other friends apart from Vinay, who are planning to move to Sydney in March/April/May???

@Vinay: Shouldn't we also have a look at Melbourne, buddy?


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> Hey vinay,
> Im fine, i dint call co, well, yes i found the thread no much use no one is active there , so no response to my queries


Don't worry friend! You would receive your grant now since you have submitted everything!
So just relax! And wait for the good news!


----------



## reddyvijay

What is the process to import the application? will my agent come to know about this process? he dont wants my Interference in this process.


----------



## vinayapte11

*got it*



Panko said:


> Sent the e-mail buddy!
> 
> We are taking a huge risk by leaving our well settled lives here! But then, what is a life without adventures?
> 
> Let's hope we all succeed in our search for a better life.
> 
> Got it....Dont worry bro things will work out fine for us.
> I am sure the risk is very well worth it.
> 
> Just have belief in yourself and your abilities.
> 
> Only thing is network as much as possible and try getting in touch with recruiters, companies before you reach there. Be well prepared..thats the mantra...let us work towards it.
> 
> Wish you good luck...
> 
> Cheers,
> Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hiii...*



Panko said:


> Any other friends apart from Vinay, who are planning to move to Sydney in March/April/May???
> 
> @Vinay: Shouldn't we also have a look at Melbourne, buddy?


Panko initially I was looking at Melbourne only. But I am getting more contacts in Sydney now. So that is the reason why I have finalized Sydney...

Go to facebook....Linkedin... and try finding friends friend...
relatives etc.... 

I keep on doing that..


----------



## misguided

nectar_s said:


> Indeed it was helpful.so probably onces co reviews appkication status gets changed. Thanks for your information


Glad I could provide some useful info


----------



## yangxh7

No update from my side. See what will happen next week.


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

*Hi*

Could you guys confirm how many of you are waiting from August 2013 (Visa 189)?... and How many have been allocated CO from Team 34? I would appreciate if you guys could share the experience...:ranger:


----------



## vinayapte11

*Grat next week oz dream..*



0z_dream said:


> Hey vinay,
> Im fine, i dint call co, well, yes i found the thread no much use no one is active there , so no response to my queries


DOnt worry.....the CO may take 1-2 weeks to respond post submission of final documents....You should get your grant by next week. 

All the best!!

Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## reddyvijay

plz help........What is the process to import the application? will my agent come to know about this process? he dont wants my Interference in this process.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

I thought golden mail from DIBP will be an end for my sleepless nights...but not...now started thinking much about accommodation, jobs, new life etc...

However, succeeded in getting a nice single bedroom accommodation in Canberra at nice location at reasonable price, and if anyone interested to share a double bed room then you may ping me through Private message. 

Started updating my skills by trainings and resume (Australian Format),applied for NAB account, packing luggage with big list but keeping to 47 kg's...ha ha ha..

Let me land in Australia and fight for jobs...friends suggest me if anything you feel its important to know...

My wishes to all who are waiting for grant news....and good luck to all who are planning to move australia with their grants...


----------



## amitch

Vamshi4happy said:


> I thought golden mail from DIBP will be an end for my sleepless nights...but not...now started thinking much about accommodation, jobs, new life etc...
> 
> However, succeeded in getting a nice single bedroom accommodation in Canberra at nice location at reasonable price, and if anyone interested to share a double bed room then you may ping me through Private message.
> 
> Started updating my skills by trainings and resume (Australian Format),applied for NAB account, packing luggage with big list but keeping to 47 kg's...ha ha ha..
> 
> Let me land in Australia and fight for jobs...friends suggest me if anything you feel its important to know...
> 
> My wishes to all who are waiting for grant news....and good luck to all who are planning to move australia with their grants...



You're right. getting the grant, is the first step for the adventure ahead. Its a gigantic decision we have made, for seeking a better life. Good luck for your efforts.

I would suggest that dont wait too much for your mainsteam job offer, and you start doing any decent part time casual job as early as possible to have sufficient fund available all the time (in case you dont have offer in hand), till the time you get your big job. 

Some of my friends here did this mistake of waiting for their mainstream job to come and ended up depleting their reserved funds.

Cheers - Fly high lane:
Amit


----------



## amitch

nicemathan said:


> Hi Sid,
> 
> Could you please let me know what the documents needed for ACS.
> 
> I am planning to apply against code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Have few clarifications, your response will be helpful
> 
> +++++++++++++++++
> * Professional certifications
> * Detailed experience letter for all companies worked in company letter head or prepare statutory declaration with that person's business card
> * All company offer letters
> * All company relieving letter
> * Degree Certificate
> * College transfer certificate
> * Passport
> * Consolidated mark sheet
> * Resume (Is there a prescribed format?)
> * Bank statement (one year enough?) / form 16 / pay slips (one per year / quarter?) as evidence of employment
> 
> All the documents properly attested by any notary public and scan all of them in color and in PDF format
> 
> Should we send the hard copy of all these to ACS in courier?
> +++++++++++++++++
> 
> Regards,
> Mathan Raj



Are you not doing this via registered immi. agent ?
If you have an agent, better consult with him. Thats why you must be paying him big bucks


----------



## saghirq

*RE:CO asks CV?*



ramaus said:


> Shaghrig, can I ask whether you have been asked for your Full CV or not?


Sorry i was away. no dear i did not uploaded CV and also case officer never asks about CV


----------



## saghirq

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi saghirq, Congratulations for one of the biggest accomplishments for every immigrant. Wish you all the best for your future in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


thanks my friend *Sathiyaseelan*.i will must say u r a nice person i followed this thread regularly, thou i was a silent expats most of the times but the support and help provided u guys is exceptional..hats off to all expat members.


----------



## saghirq

Sai2Aus said:


> Congratulations BlackBelt, Aryal and Saghirq.. best wishes. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thanks SAI2Aus.


----------



## Vamshi4happy

amitch said:


> You're right. getting the grant, is the first step for the adventure ahead. Its a gigantic decision we have made, for seeking a better life. Good luck for your efforts.
> 
> I would suggest that dont wait too much for your mainsteam job offer, and you start doing any decent part time casual job as early as possible to have sufficient fund available all the time (in case you dont have offer in hand), till the time you get your big job.
> 
> Some of my friends here did this mistake of waiting for their mainstream job to come and ended up depleting their reserved funds.
> 
> Cheers - Fly high lane:
> Amit


Thank you my friend....you are correct about accepting jobs in our initial days of new land...

good luck to your future endeavours too...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

vinayapte11 said:


> Ratnesh,
> There is no specific format....I would be glad to forward what I have prepared though....
> Offcourse it would help if you are from Finance, Audit background.
> Do send me your email if you wanna have a look.
> Also refer resume tips here
> Salary Rates Australia - It Pays to Know
> 
> Cheers,
> Vinay


Hi Vinay!!

Can you possibly send me too.
I am into finance for last 4_yrs and am confused on the resume and everything.
Please do mail me on [email protected].
If you feel, you can surely remove personal particulars.
I tried sending a private message but don't know why it was refused.

Thanks buddy!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## saghirq

Pailas said:


> Congratulations Saghirq....


thanks my friend. u will get it soon i am praying for u


----------



## saghirq

0z_dream said:


> Congrats,
> Pls share initials of ur co and the team


Team 2 Adelade CO JS


----------



## symphony

nicemathan said:


> Hi Sid, Could you please let me know what the documents needed for ACS. I am planning to apply against code : 261111 ICT Business Analyst Have few clarifications, your response will be helpful +++++++++++++++++ * Professional certifications * Detailed experience letter for all companies worked in company letter head or prepare statutory declaration with that person's business card * All company offer letters * All company relieving letter * Degree Certificate * College transfer certificate * Passport * Consolidated mark sheet * Resume (Is there a prescribed format?) * Bank statement (one year enough?) / form 16 / pay slips (one per year / quarter?) as evidence of employment All the documents properly attested by any notary public and scan all of them in color and in PDF format Should we send the hard copy of all these to ACS in courier? +++++++++++++++++ Regards, Mathan Raj


Hello

ACS just requires you educational and employer reference letters to carry out skills assessment. Certified copies of the Following documents will be sufficient 

- passport 
- degree and marksheets
- vendor certifications , if any
- employer reference letters for claimed experience.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

-


----------



## misguided

Vamshi4happy said:


> I thought golden mail from DIBP will be an end for my sleepless nights...but not...now started thinking much about accommodation, jobs, new life etc... However, succeeded in getting a nice single bedroom accommodation in Canberra at nice location at reasonable price, and if anyone interested to share a double bed room then you may ping me through Private message. Started updating my skills by trainings and resume (Australian Format),applied for NAB account, packing luggage with big list but keeping to 47 kg's...ha ha ha.. Let me land in Australia and fight for jobs...friends suggest me if anything you feel its important to know... My wishes to all who are waiting for grant news....and good luck to all who are planning to move australia with their grants...


Mate can you kindly inbox me aussie format resume


----------



## jinc

Team 23 Adelaid anyone with case officer RO. What are the feedbacks


----------



## vinayapte11

Vamshi4happy said:


> I thought golden mail from DIBP will be an end for my sleepless nights...but not...now started thinking much about accommodation, jobs, new life etc...
> 
> However, succeeded in getting a nice single bedroom accommodation in Canberra at nice location at reasonable price, and if anyone interested to share a double bed room then you may ping me through Private message.
> 
> Started updating my skills by trainings and resume (Australian Format),applied for NAB account, packing luggage with big list but keeping to 47 kg's...ha ha ha..
> 
> Let me land in Australia and fight for jobs...friends suggest me if anything you feel its important to know...
> 
> My wishes to all who are waiting for grant news....and good luck to all who are planning to move australia with their grants...


Hey Vamshi,
How ru bro.
How did you get the accommodation..meaning through some website or personal reference? I am trying for one in Sydney. Please let me know if you know any website or contact.
Are you moving alone or with family? What all are you carrying along? When are you leaving? Have you started applying on seek?


----------



## Vamshi4happy

misguided said:


> Mate can you kindly inbox me aussie format resume


Hi Friend..

I will send Australia resume format soon after I receive from a resume maker service which I enrolled..pm me your personal email ID.

All the best.


----------



## vinayapte11

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi Vinay!!
> 
> Can you possibly send me too.
> I am into finance for last 4_yrs and am confused on the resume and everything.
> Please do mail me on [email protected].
> If you feel, you can surely remove personal particulars.
> I tried sending a private message but don't know why it was refused.
> 
> Thanks buddy!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Nishant will send you my resume tonight. I prepared it from one of my friends resume in Australia..who recently changed his job. So it is tried and tested..if he allows me I'll send you his as well..
Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## Vamshi4happy

vinayapte11 said:


> Hey Vamshi,
> How ru bro.
> How did you get the accommodation..meaning through some website or personal reference? I am trying for one in Sydney. Please let me know if you know any website or contact.
> Are you moving alone or with family? What all are you carrying along? When are you leaving? Have you started applying on seek?


Hi Vinay..

I think you and me are in same boat of mixed emotions because of our success..ha ha ha.

One of expatforum member who is residing in Canberra posted about this and I got in touch with him and got releif on this part.

Right now I am in modifying my resume as per Australian standards. Planning to move by this month end and going alone. I am just carrying my cloths and some general items as the room which I got has all the facilities.

I have just started job hunting using different websites, waiting for responses to the applied jobs..My uncle knows someone in Sydney let me check with him about your accommodation request...I will PM you if I get any info.

Cheer up my friend..


----------



## Sai2Aus

Blesse said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Glory be to God!!
> 
> VISA GRANT :bounce:
> 
> I am immensely happy to share my joy of receiving a grant on my Visa with all of you. It had been a long journey to reach the destination where we are now and a hope foe a beautiful future now on.
> 
> I am obliged to thank all the good hearted friends in this forum for their untiring support throughout this journey and especially providing valuable advice on some most crucial decision .
> 
> Past one week wait was particularly nervous ,after accepting for a point deduction but now there no bound for our joy.
> I thank all one again.
> 
> :cheer2: :lalala:	:cheer2: :lalala: :cheer2:


Congrats Blesse.. :lock1::thumb::cheer2:lane:lane:


----------



## Sai2Aus

vinayapte11 said:


> SAIIIIIIII MY FRIEND....................
> AMazing man............I am soooooooooooooooooo happy for your grant....
> Too good......MANY MANY MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!
> 
> Wish you a greattttttttttttttttttttttttttt lifeeeeee in Australia....
> 
> Keep in touch bro....We r gonna hav a grand celebration in Aussieland
> 
> ENJOYYYY THE WEEEKEND!!!! Have a greattt time....
> 
> Bestt wishes,
> Vinay


Hey Vinay thats very kind of you and thanks for the wishes.. 

How are you doing bro?? Looks like you,Vamshi and Panko were seriously discussing about the move?? Its nice to know the plans so that we can be helpful to each other..
Sure will stay in touch.. You to stay connected bro.. :cell:

Panko, just a tip.. Try to apply to companies both in Melb and Sydney.. Wait for the recruiters to get back. Where ever you find there are more opportunities opt that.. 
Initially for first timers both Sydney and Melb both would be new. So even if you land in Sydney or vice versa and find a job in Melb shifting wouldnt be much problem buddy..As you would have been in that place for say 2 or 3 months. Dont confuse yourself so much because you have to decide this first to get other things (Most imprtantly the flight tickets) ready according to the place.. But Panko if your moving in june to Melb let me know so that we can plan together. :hug:


----------



## Sai2Aus

Vamshi4happy said:


> I thought golden mail from DIBP will be an end for my sleepless nights...but not...now started thinking much about accommodation, jobs, new life etc...
> 
> However, succeeded in getting a nice single bedroom accommodation in Canberra at nice location at reasonable price, and if anyone interested to share a double bed room then you may ping me through Private message.
> 
> Started updating my skills by trainings and resume (Australian Format),applied for NAB account, packing luggage with big list but keeping to 47 kg's...ha ha ha..
> 
> Let me land in Australia and fight for jobs...friends suggest me if anything you feel its important to know...
> 
> My wishes to all who are waiting for grant news....and good luck to all who are planning to move australia with their grants...


Vamshi, Thats great friend.. Few more days left for you to move. So workout the checklist and get things right.. You are well planned and i think i have nothing to say except Best wishes for your life in Canberra. Prayers to God that you should find a job asap and your family joins you soon.. Do update us on your progress buddy.. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Sai2Aus

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks, can we create a google group to share all details like job hunting, house hunting, contacts in oz ..things like that..
> 
> If interested please PM me your email id ..


Good idea Ratnesh.. PM you my mail ID..


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> Lol! I am still very confused about the city. :car:
> My friends are in Sydney, so it is obviously very very very easy to settle into. :fish2: :tea::drum:
> But my heart says Melbourne! :violin::boxing::eyebrows::confused2:


I am also following you :flypig: anda:



Juancho said:


> Hey,
> I knew you a few days ago but I appreciate your support and kind words , I just got my visa and I'm so thrill about it just wanted to share my happiness with you . I've been living in Melbourne 3 years now but just now I can really call it my home, if you come by let me know buddy cheers


More than you, its a great pleasure to know that my words came true  Happy for you mate, now enjoy your time in Australia  Australia indeed is a home for all of us  No doubt


----------



## jre05

vinayapte11 said:


> Hi guys,
> How are you all? Sorry I have been offline for some time now. Basically doing some networking. Prepared my resume the aussie style and managing other things.
> I would firstly like to congratulate Nithila Nagu, Sigamani, bang 2012, Blackbelt, monu17, novaprospekt, imrukhan81, saghirq, Chana, 190applicant, aryal, upendra singh, nicanikkz, DKY, bobinv, friction on your grants!!
> Hearty congrats to all and wish you a greattt future in Australia.
> 
> 
> my frienddd JRE05....wow...great to see u among the grants...greatttt ....
> 
> Wowww....Vamshi4happy....amazing news....Hearttyyyyy congrats to u....
> 
> Ratnesh....Man I told u you will get this week....Great to see that ....Heartyyy congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Saii2Aus....my friend....woww...........sooo happy for you.....Hearty congratulations!!!
> 
> I have missed quite some action....extremely sorry friends..will be around now.
> 
> Love and regards to all,
> Vinay


Hey sexy  lol Hey thank you so much :kiss: :hug:



vinayapte11 said:


> JRE05,
> My dear friend...
> SOOOOOOOO HAPPY TO SEE YOUR GRANT.....
> GREAT GREAT GREAT............VEERYY VERYYY HAPPY FOR YOU....
> Many many congratulation to you my friend and your family.
> Wish you a greatt greatt life in Australia full of happiness and prosperity!!!
> Keep in touch. I am moving to sydney mid march. How about you??
> Warm regards,
> Vinay


:yo: :yo: :smow::smow:anda:opcorn::couch2:

Thank you soooo much Sweet you too


----------



## jre05

vinayapte11 said:


> How ru dear....Hearty congrats on your VISA...Hope you had a greatt celebration!! ....
> 
> So when are you leaving for Sydney...
> 
> I am going Sydney...mid march...
> coming with me??


Whenever Sydney calls me I will leave :smow::smow::roll:eep::car:

Coming with you darling    But really no clue yet when I will go :confused2::juggle::bowl:

Sorry darling, I was in office, and cound't reply immediately as I never have access to anything (Client ODC very strict prestigious world's no.1 client. ) Can't access it from phone too lol. Only when I go for tea break outside....



misguided said:


> Mate alreay there in the above post . But I'll post it again for you
> 
> 
> 
> *Grant Count:* 07/02/2014
> 
> 01 aryal
> 02 saghirq
> 03 Juancho
> 04 Blesse
> 
> 
> Lol btw it is MISguided not MISSguided


Sweet misguided, oh I didn't see as I typed from Phone from my office (I do not have access to this from office hours  

I wish you were MISS  hehe I know one miss like you by name mischevious ID (Not here some other forum  ). 

You always do a sweet job dear by giving easy details for anyone to look (Timely update of day's grant). Sweet darling...


----------



## jre05

Blesse said:


> Thanks for your support Jre..sure your advice did give a lot of input for us to take a decision. I am really grateful for that..


It is indeed my pleasure Blesse, trust me, I have guided and encouraged and made 3 people go with CO's advice. They did that and got grant, thus I was confident on that.

Learning - Developed country people's attitude are different, they are so nice and down to earth, if one is honest and realize that their direction is wrong, definitely people accept and like them (In developed countries  )

Its my earnest thing to share (For benefit of all of us  )

All the best again buddy  Happy for you 



Tasmanian Devil said:


> Could you guys confirm how many of you are waiting from August 2013 (Visa 189)?... and How many have been allocated CO from Team 34? I would appreciate if you guys could share the experience...:ranger:


Hey sweeeeeet how are you  You know, I have another good friend from your place (Sunlight11). He is sooooo good like you, and sooooo helpful....great in his English language skills too, so down to earth   

Where are you now at visa processing?  



saghirq said:


> thanks my friend *Sathiyaseelan*.i will must say u r a nice person i followed this thread regularly, thou i was a silent expats most of the times but the support and help provided u guys is exceptional..hats off to all expat members.


Many congratulations  Enjoy


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Sai2Aus said:


> Vamshi, Thats great friend.. Few more days left for you to move. So workout the checklist and get things right.. You are well planned and i think i have nothing to say except Best wishes for your life in Canberra. Prayers to God that you should find a job asap and your family joins you soon.. Do update us on your progress buddy.. :thumb::thumb:


Hi Sai..

Thank you for your hearty wishes....where ever we get settled in our dream land, we will try to plan out for get together party... I think Ratnesh has initiated a good move by creating a google group to have our network tight... good luck to you as well.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Thanks Vamshi*



Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Vinay..
> 
> I think you and me are in same boat of mixed emotions because of our success..ha ha ha.
> 
> One of expatforum member who is residing in Canberra posted about this and I got in touch with him and got releif on this part.
> 
> Right now I am in modifying my resume as per Australian standards. Planning to move by this month end and going alone. I am just carrying my cloths and some general items as the room which I got has all the facilities.
> 
> I have just started job hunting using different websites, waiting for responses to the applied jobs..My uncle knows someone in Sydney let me check with him about your accommodation request...I will PM you if I get any info.
> 
> Cheer up my friend..



Thanks a lot Vamshi....

All the best for your move..this month end is quite close. 
Dont worry everything will go very smoothly and you will find a job very soon. Infact the good news is you will be able to very well utlize the job season. Its from Feb to April. So yo have 2 months of main job season.

What industry do you belong to??

Keep in touch.

Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11

*hiiiii*



0z_dream said:


> Thats really good idea..


Oz dreammm............you are also there....wow.

hey we should all really meet up yaar...that too in Australia..

To mark out success............

Ozii....you are joining the grant league next week....

Mark my words....

Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## jre05

vinayapte11 said:


> Oz dreammm............you are also there....wow.
> 
> hey we should all really meet up yaar...that too in Australia..
> 
> To mark out success............
> 
> Ozii....you are joining the grant league next week....
> 
> Mark my words....
> 
> Cheers,
> Vinay


lol I like your smileyes in signature, especially waving hands lol sweet and cute 

I love these smileys sooooo attractive, expressive and cute and small and by seeing this, our mind relaxes too lol  No other place in the world or website I see this much cute ones lol.

I love allll the smileys very much sooo cute  anda:


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Thats really good idea..


I too agree Ratnesh - Perhaps Yahoo group? Google groups are sometime soo confusing lol.


----------



## Yenigalla

Vamshi4happy said:


> Hi Vinay..
> 
> I think you and me are in same boat of mixed emotions because of our success..ha ha ha.
> 
> One of expatforum member who is residing in Canberra posted about this and I got in touch with him and got releif on this part.
> 
> Right now I am in modifying my resume as per Australian standards. Planning to move by this month end and going alone. I am just carrying my cloths and some general items as the room which I got has all the facilities.
> 
> I have just started job hunting using different websites, waiting for responses to the applied jobs..My uncle knows someone in Sydney let me check with him about your accommodation request...I will PM you if I get any info.
> 
> Cheer up my friend..


All the best on your move to Canberra vamshi. Hope to meet you someday., as I am headed there too.


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



ratnesh.nagori said:


> sent the invite to you too


JRE u have not answered my question.....
When are you moving? I hope its Sydney???

I am going march 2014.....

What about you???


----------



## jre05

vinayapte11 said:


> JRE u have not answered my question.....
> When are you moving? I hope its Sydney???
> 
> I am going march 2014.....
> 
> What about you???


I replied all your posts now as I came just sometime back to home  I was in office and couldn't reply in evening 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-4912.html

See above  You overlooked? lol

Well I want to go to Australia before Aug as per my PCC. But no clue yet when I will go. Most likely Sydney/Melbourne   Will keep you posted  I wish I come with you 

But March is next month dude  thats soooo quick for me  It will take sometime for me :Cry:


----------



## jre05

*Sai2Aus* - lol you also noted Sathiya's favorite quotes "ha ha ha"  and "recommend"  and then " same boat"  lol


*Sathiya:*

 Lungi dance - get ready  Like it happened once in Pitt Street in front of mall by all Indians lol.... 

Don't forget the Lungi while packing


----------



## vinayapte11

*So sorry dear...*



jre05 said:


> I replied all your posts now as I came just sometime back to home  I was in office and couldn't reply in evening
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...196210-2013-189-190-visa-applicants-4912.html
> 
> See above  You overlooked? lol
> 
> Well I want to go to Australia before Aug as per my PCC. But no clue yet when I will go. Most likely Sydney/Melbourne   Will keep you posted  I wish I come with you
> 
> But March is next month dude  thats soooo quick for me  It will take sometime for me :Cry:


Ohhh....saw your replies now......Soooo sorry dear...
Thanks for your replies....
I would be more than happy if you come along with me.   Anyways we are gonna meet.
I am moving in March. Hopefully I can find a job soon and create a base for other forum members to come in Sydney. 
Hoping for the best.


----------



## jre05

vinayapte11 said:


> Ohhh....saw your replies now......Soooo sorry dear...
> Thanks for your replies....
> I would be more than happy if you come along with me.   Anyways we are gonna meet.
> I am moving in March. Hopefully I can find a job soon and create a base for other forum members to come in Sydney.
> Hoping for the best.


no worries. Thank you for your kind words, yes I will see if I can join you, but I doubt if I can come in March.

Possibly mid of this year (Next half sometime). Will keep you posted on my plans. Thats why I was never worried about Grant timeline for me   Grant came within 6-7 weeks :yield: 

Anyway yes as you rightly said, we are gona meet there if I am not able to join you in March   

Keep a place for me at your home   Also, teach me Finance and guide me for getting into Operations  

Already SNarayan had planned for a course in Adelaide, dont know exactly what. He should share here some insight. I dont want to be in software in the long run arty:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Now, I have PR, why the hell I am reading Canadavisa forum and going though posts :juggle:

My wife cousin has applied for Canadian PR and oh man its process is so long. Also, visa conditions are so tough. Once they get PR, they have to land in Canada in 30 days. Than they have to stay for 40 days, after which they get official PR letter ..ghossh.. that is so scary ..atleast for me ..


----------



## alhumrashid_chem

Hi Seniors. I'm just trying to find out what the state 2 years living 190 obligations mean ?.I know what the obligations are, but I wonder how they are enforced and what they mean *exactly*. The problem with the obligations stated on the DIAC website is that they are vague and leave room for interpretation. My interpretation is that everything corresponds to the residential address issue and the obligation to fill out the surveys. 

How they check ? I mean, they will not equip you with a personal GPS to check your location, will they? Also, what if I establish a import business company in the sponsoring state but the company acquires a contract with a client from another state where on-location work is involved?

"Remain in the state" could mean "remain in the state physically and do not leave", which in my opinion would be an invasion of one's personal freedom. But it could also mean to have a residential address in the appropriate state so they can mail you the survey forms and make sure your residence is actually in the sponsoring state, while you are still free to go anywhere, as long as you keep your address and fill out the surveys.

In my view, the 176 is not made to put you in chains, but to ensure you contribute to the state's advancement in one or the other way. Again, that would not mean you can't travel around Australia as long as you wish. If I realise my plans to establish a company I might even have to travel to acquire clients and business partners. To cut a long story short: Am I allowed to travel around Australia for as long as I want in the first two years as long as I keep my residential address and fill out the surveys? I don't know how to express it in another way, but I hope my intention is clear now.


----------



## vinayapte11

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Now, I have PR, why the hell I am reading Canadavisa forum and going though posts :juggle:
> 
> My wife cousin has applied for Canadian PR and oh man its process is so long. Also, visa conditions are so tough. Once they get PR, they have to land in Canada in 30 days. Than they have to stay for 40 days, after which they get official PR letter ..ghossh.. that is so scary ..atleast for me ..


Seriously man...crazy conditions...


----------



## magneto

hashtagPR said:


> When did you lodge application? Co assigned date?


Application lodgement date is 22/12/2013
CO assignment date is 26/01/2014


----------



## nextgoal

misguided said:


> Updated reddy84
> 
> TYPE 190
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410---------
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan---------
> 
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 13/01/14----------kaurivneet------
> *13/01/14----------Jinc----------06/02/2014*
> 16/01/14----------misguided----------
> 17/01/14----------thinkpanther--------
> 31/01/14----------reddy84-------------
> 04/02/14----------jcmk----------------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith-------


Hi misguided,

Pls add me in -- 189 lodged on 20/01/2014

Best Regards,


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Now, I have PR, why the hell I am reading Canadavisa forum and going though posts :juggle:
> 
> My wife cousin has applied for Canadian PR and oh man its process is so long. Also, visa conditions are so tough. Once they get PR, they have to land in Canada in 30 days. Than they have to stay for 40 days, after which they get official PR letter ..ghossh.. that is so scary ..atleast for me ..


You will not believe it ratnesh, but around 2yrs back I had thought of moving there and started some research on it, but the requirements and no. Of visa quota were so less.
It felt as if we are trying to grab our hands on a few kilos of grains left out in a ration shop, and there are thousands like you too!!!!

I simply left this option and decided on only 2 locations: Denmark and Australia.
Then chose Australia, as Denmark is pretty tough for immigrants. There people won't take you for a job unless you know their language, and learning it requires around 2yrs.
Scary!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## cherry83

misguided said:


> *Grant Count:* 07/02/2014
> 
> 01 aryal
> 02 saghirq
> 03 Juancho
> 04 Blesse
> 
> Congrats Blesse , 4th grant for the day


Congratulations aryal, saghirq, Juanchol and Blesse........


----------



## cherry83

misguided said:


> *Grant Count:* 07/02/2014
> 
> 01 aryal
> 02 saghirq
> 03 Juancho
> 04 Blesse
> 
> Congrats Blesse , 4th grant for the day


Congratulations aryal, saghirq, Juancho and Blesse........


----------



## rein_marco

hI. I've been lurking this site for quite some time and found it very helpful. I decided to join today. 

I got an invitaTION jan 27 and lodged on Jan 29 under 189 visa. nurse


----------



## jre05

Nishant Dundas said:


> You will not believe it ratnesh, but around 2yrs back I had thought of moving there and started some research on it, but the requirements and no. Of visa quota were so less.
> It felt as if we are trying to grab our hands on a few kilos of grains left out in a ration shop, and there are thousands like you too!!!!
> 
> I simply left this option and decided on only 2 locations: Denmark and Australia.
> Then chose Australia, as Denmark is pretty tough for immigrants. There people won't take you for a job unless you know their language, and learning it requires around 2yrs.
> Scary!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum



Agree. Although Denmark is a bit quicker thing, I couldn't go as I do not have master degree 

With respect to Canada, I got Quebec, but I do not know intermediary level of French (Although I plan to learn French). And also processing is 18 months approximately.

And NZ, oh no, because I lack points of 120. They have interview process at the end 

Australia was so nice enough that gave me place    I respect Australian soil, people and every breath I do in Australia  (Everything)


----------



## jre05

cherry83 said:


> Ratnesh, Sai,
> How can i send a PM? Am not finding that option anywhere...


Oh looks like its a temporary system glitch. I also not able to find PM option on anyone now


----------



## Black_Rose

No Saturday Grants?


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> No Saturday Grants?


I grant you one :first: :grouphug:

Well there could be grant, but rare.


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> I grant you one :first: :grouphug:
> 
> Well there could be grant, but rare.


Thanks. I need to fly now... 

when are you going to your new home country .


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> Thanks. I need to fly now...
> 
> when are you going to your new home country .


You need to fly now? Then I give you Airport car (BMW) :car: and then an Aeroplane specially made only for Black Rose to fly  ----> lane: I will be the Pilot and you ll sit in Co Pilot place lol. We both will fly the plane  :caked:

Fly my friend wherever you want now :yo: 

Well, I do not know about my travel plans yet. Perhaps, it might take sometime! I will keep you posted


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> You need to fly now? Then I give you Airport car (BMW) :car: and then an Aeroplane specially made only for Black Rose to fly  ----> lane: I will be the Pilot and you ll sit in Co Pilot place lol. We both will fly the plane  :caked:
> 
> Fly my friend wherever you want now :yo:
> 
> Well, I do not know about my travel plans yet. Perhaps, it might take sometime! I will keep you posted


no, give me wings... lol :caked::caked:


----------



## Nishant Dundas

jre05 said:


> Agree. Although Denmark is a bit quicker thing, I couldn't go as I do not have master degree
> 
> With respect to Canada, I got Quebec, but I do not know intermediary level of French (Although I plan to learn French). And also processing is 18 months approximately.
> 
> And NZ, oh no, because I lack points of 120. They have interview process at the end
> 
> Australia was so nice enough that gave me place    I respect Australian soil, people and every breath I do in Australia  (Everything)


Agree with you buddy!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

jre05 said:


> You need to fly now? Then I give you Airport car (BMW) :car: and then an Aeroplane specially made only for Black Rose to fly  ----> lane: I will be the Pilot and you ll sit in Co Pilot place lol. We both will fly the plane  :caked:
> 
> Fly my friend wherever you want now :yo:
> 
> Well, I do not know about my travel plans yet. Perhaps, it might take sometime! I will keep you posted


I would be happy to sit in your plane!!
Hehehe!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

jre05 said:


> Oh looks like its a temporary system glitch. I also not able to find PM option on anyone now


Yeah, it seems so..
Even I tried to post a PM but it removed that option itself, plus I am not even allowed to edit my profile. Have put a mail to the moderators, let's see what happens.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## vinayapte11

*Our special plane...*



jre05 said:


> You need to fly now? Then I give you Airport car (BMW) :car: and then an Aeroplane specially made only for Black Rose to fly  ----> lane: I will be the Pilot and you ll sit in Co Pilot place lol. We both will fly the plane  :caked:
> 
> Fly my friend wherever you want now :yo:
> 
> Well, I do not know about my travel plans yet. Perhaps, it might take sometime! I will keep you posted


Special plane for our group. Direct flight...


----------



## rein_marco

jinc said:


> List updated with co allocation details


hi Jinc. Congrats on the CO allocation. what is your occupation code? and your score? do they prioritize high scores? thanks


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> no, give me wings... lol :caked::caked:


lol wings part? You like to do sky diving huh when we are in mid of ocean  Pacific 
Ocean  lol Oh my god, scaryyyyyyy !!!!! 

Well we will experiment flying the plane above pacific ocean    hehehe (*I am like a kid and you are another kid and we play with machines in flight lol...if anything happens we both laugh and play play play like how an innocent child ll never know whats happening lol  But at last, god saves us   *)

Oh damn, I love to be a captain  As in the movie "Flight 2012"

*watch?v=_nhxm5QEbYI]"Flight" 2012 movie crash scene - YouTube*

I love this, so hilarious pilot and good movie 

*Looks like, now it shows "We should be an active member to post URL only after 5 posts. All site profile settings changed by Mods for most people or at site level. I couldn't post url, but I posted the youtube link. If you just copy it and paste in browser and click enter, it takes you to search page and the first link is youtube movie link of this scene. Enjoy.Copy paste just the contents within "*" i.e please exclude the "*" in front and last in above url link*



Nishant Dundas said:


> I would be happy to sit in your plane!!
> Hehehe!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Oh sure lol, I will experiment it  But I make sure I take you both safe  lol 

We fly on Pacific and Antartic ocean (Damn I am sooo scared about Oceans lol when I see in the middle when nothing around lol damn....)


----------



## jre05

Nishant Dundas said:


> Yeah, it seems so..
> Even I tried to post a PM but it removed that option itself, plus I am not even allowed to edit my profile. Have put a mail to the moderators, let's see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Please refer my thread on the first page:

*To moderators-kind help needed*

I hacked  and can access my saved PM from others, and can also PM  If you want that tip, I am happy to provide here for the benefit of people. If you have any important/unsaved PM, let me know, I can give you this trick. 

Hope my sweet Mod Shel don't fire me out


----------



## jre05

vinayapte11 said:


> Special plane for our group. Direct flight...


I want to be the Pilot  :Cry:


----------



## jre05

espresso said:


> Hi Deep439,
> 
> EA regularly updates the processing time on their website, which is fairly accurate in my experience. At the moment it says:


Expresso, dear I got my Visa 189  :clap2::clap2::clap2: Thank you for helping me around always when needed. But Old ACS with 60 worked fine with no issues like in all other's case  I would love to have a coffee with you in Sydney George Street Expresso Coffee shop   Hope to catch you soon :flypig: lane:


----------



## jre05

jre05 said:


> I want to be the Pilot  :Cry:


Its soooo awesome  I want to fly a plane    Copy paste the whole line below in a browser and hit enter. It takes you to search results where first youtube result is this one. It instructs everyone, how interesting, I wanna go for pilot course :spy:ound:

watch?v=o7WMQUDGDD4]An amateur trying to land a Boeing 737 CL -- Baltic Aviation academy - YouTube

*Damn, how courageous and smart this little girl Nathalia is. Sexy. She don't fear at all, saying with a smile, something is wrong at 6.40 time.....

Above video shows step by step flying instructions so nicely. Also, this little girl flies and lands the plane sooo nice (Landing at 14.20 timeline).....Aweee soo nice to see the landing from pilot eye's view damn.... She lands it perfect...how thrilling....*


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> lol wings part? You like to do sky diving huh when we are in mid of ocean  Pacific
> Ocean  lol Oh my god, scaryyyyyyy !!!!!
> 
> Well we will experiment flying the plane above pacific ocean    hehehe (*I am like a kid and you are another kid and we play with machines in flight lol...if anything happens we both laugh and play play play like how an innocent child ll never know whats happening lol  But at last, god saves us   *)
> 
> Oh damn, I love to be a captain  As in the movie "Flight 2012"
> 
> *watch?v=_nhxm5QEbYI]"Flight" 2012 movie crash scene - YouTube*
> 
> I love this, so hilarious pilot and good movie
> 
> *Looks like, now it shows "We should be an active member to post URL only after 5 posts. All site profile settings changed by Mods for most people or at site level. I couldn't post url, but I posted the youtube link. If you just copy it and paste in browser and click enter, it takes you to search page and the first link is youtube movie link of this scene. Enjoy.Copy paste just the contents within "*" i.e please exclude the "*" in front and last in above url link*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sure lol, I will experiment it  But I make sure I take you both safe  lol
> 
> We fly on Pacific and Antartic ocean (Damn I am sooo scared about Oceans lol when I see in the middle when nothing around lol damn....)


lol do whatever you like and play with everything u want but don't go near the windows buddy.... :whip:


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> lol do whatever you like and play with everything u want but don't go near the windows buddy.... :whip:


lol hahaha thats cute yes......We ll play with everything  We break the displays  lol hehehe we see some wind and speed displays :ranger: and break it  lol


----------



## Guest

Loads of forum permissions seem to have changed! Trying to figure out how to change them back currently.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi 

I am planning a short trip upto 7 days to Australia in June/July time frame and have few questions :

1. Which airlines is best to book tickets ?
2. I am planning to visit Melbourne and Great Barrier Reef for tourist purpose. Any link for budget hotels ?
3. Any reference for trip planners who back tours of city ?
4. Tourist places around Melbourne and Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## rAussie

Hi Folks,

My CO contacted me yesterday and requested for the following documents:
Evidence of Character
Evidence of Health
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
● Tax Document
Additional personal particulars information - Form 1221
● Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form

Could you please suggest if it is OKAY to fill up the Form 80 & 1221 online, take the print, sign on the declaration in the last page and re scan and send it across?
The instructions on the form says to fill it up with a pen - has any one of you submitted these forms without filling it with a pen?

Highly appreciate your responses.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest

Thats how you fill it. So long as your signature in pen is there everything else can be typed.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Guys

Any idea what proofs would I need to submit, if I include my mother as a dependent on my application!?


----------



## Guest

cancerianlrules said:


> Guys
> 
> Any idea what proofs would I need to submit, if I include my mother as a dependent on my application!?


 Proof she is divorced or widowed.
Proof she has no income.
Proof she has lived in your home for at least 12 months prior to applying.
Proof she is physically and financially dependent on you only.


----------



## cancerianlrules

_shel said:


> Proof she is divorced or widowed.
> Proof she has no income.
> Proof she has lived in your home for at least 12 months prior to applying.
> Proof she is physically and financially dependent on you only.


Thanks

does she need to give ielts?


----------



## Guest

Yes or you can pay the secondary applicant fee if she can not do it.

_12a For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English the second instalment is $4885. For any other applicant, the second instalment is nil._


----------



## dphajh

nextgoal said:


> Hi misguided,
> 
> Pls add me in -- 189 lodged on 20/01/2014
> 
> Best Regards,[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi misguided,
> 
> I applied 489 on 10th jan... no co allocation yet...
> 
> Pushing this thread up so people know 2014 aps has a separate thread....


----------



## vinayapte11

*Hi*



cancerianlrules said:


> Thanks
> 
> does she need to give ielts?


Yes cancerianrules. She will have to appear for the IELTS and secure a minimum 4.5 band score. However, if she has done her education in english and a certificate to that effect can be brought from the respective institution, univeristy...then this is a second option.
The third option is that if both of the above is not possible one needs to pay the VAC2 charge which is AUD4885.
This is the general (but not exhaustive) list of documents required
DOCUMENTS REQUIRED FROM YOUR FATHER

•	Passport Bio data page
•	Marriage Certificate
•	Birth Certificate 
•	IELTS result.
•	Form 80 (Form attached with this email)
•	Form 47A (Form attached with this email)
•	Evidence of Dependency (Utility bills, Ration card, Pan card, House Agreement, Society Maintenance bills, Bank Account Statements, Health / Medical Insurance etc.)
•	Details of qualifications: Name of the course, Name of the University, start and end dates (dd/mm/yyyy).
•	Work experience details: Designation, Name of employer, start and end dates (dd/mm/yyyy), country of experience and a brief description of job duties.
•	Details of all the countries you have lived for more than 12 months?
•	Have you traveled to Australia or have an Australian visa? 
•	Your first / main language? 

All the best for your process. Wish you a speedy grant.

Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## cancerianlrules

vinayapte11 said:


> Yes cancerianrules. She will have to appear for the IELTS and secure a minimum 4.5 band score. However, if she has done her education in english and a certificate to that effect can be brought from the respective institution, univeristy...then this is a second option.
> The third option is that if both of the above is not possible one needs to pay the VAC2 charge which is AUD4885.
> This is the general (but not exhaustive) list of documents required
> DOCUMENTS REQUIRED FROM YOUR FATHER
> 
> &#149;	Passport Bio data page
> &#149;	Marriage Certificate
> &#149;	Birth Certificate
> &#149;	IELTS result.
> &#149;	Form 80 (Form attached with this email)
> &#149;	Form 47A (Form attached with this email)
> &#149;	Evidence of Dependency (Utility bills, Ration card, Pan card, House Agreement, Society Maintenance bills, Bank Account Statements, Health / Medical Insurance etc.)
> &#149;	Details of qualifications: Name of the course, Name of the University, start and end dates (dd/mm/yyyy).
> &#149;	Work experience details: Designation, Name of employer, start and end dates (dd/mm/yyyy), country of experience and a brief description of job duties.
> &#149;	Details of all the countries you have lived for more than 12 months?
> &#149;	Have you traveled to Australia or have an Australian visa?
> &#149;	Your first / main language?
> 
> All the best for your process. Wish you a speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vinay


Thank you for the response Vinay!


----------



## cancerianlrules

_shel said:


> Yes or you can pay the secondary applicant fee if she can not do it.
> 
> 12a For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English the second instalment is $4885. For any other applicant, the second instalment is nil.


Thanks for the response! Very helpful.


----------



## misguided

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410---------
17/01/14-------------Gyan---------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
13/01/14-------------kaurivneet------
*13/01/14-------------Jinc----------06/02/2014* :thumb:
16/01/14-------------misguided----------
17/01/14-------------thinkpanther--------
20/01/14-------------nextgoal------------
29/01/14-------------rein_marco---------- 
31/01/14-------------reddy84-------------
04/02/14-------------jcmk----------------
06/02/14-------------Neville Smith-------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
10/01/14-------------dphajh--------


----------



## sunil chopra

Anybody who has applied in the month of Dec with no CO allocated. I applied on 18/12/13. My last update status is still 20/12/13


----------



## zoyakhan

Hi,

I have 3 questions:

1. From my first job (the first 3 years of my career), I do not have salary slips. Can the following documents which I have be enough:
- Experience letter
- Contract letter
- Last salary Certificate

2. salary proof is required for the jobs after ACS deeming date or all of it ?

3. I am currently in Germany (i.e. it is my current residence country) I am soon going to Pakistan for vacations. Can I get my medical done from Pakistan because over here I will have to pay 10 times the money that I would pay in Pakistan. 

thanks.


----------



## dphajh

Most importantly they want to ensure that it is paid employment, so salary slip, bank statement or tax return may be requested... 

I think you get to choose where you want to do your med check. I sure did pick mine, so i suppose you can do it in pakistan... but other seniors may add... cmiiw


----------



## jre05

zoyakhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 3 questions:
> 
> 1. From my first job (the first 3 years of my career), I do not have salary slips. Can the following documents which I have be enough:
> - Experience letter
> - Contract letter
> - Last salary Certificate
> 
> 2. salary proof is required for the jobs after ACS deeming date or all of it ?
> 
> 3. I am currently in Germany (i.e. it is my current residence country) I am soon going to Pakistan for vacations. Can I get my medical done from Pakistan because over here I will have to pay 10 times the money that I would pay in Pakistan.
> 
> thanks.


1. It is good if you have all those three mentioned documents as well as a letterhead from your company stating that you were paid in cash or so whatsoever your reason is. It should contain all your employment related details such as full name, ID Number, duration you worked, designation, full time/part time etc. signed by the HR with their contact details (Desk address, phone number (mobile and desk), website and email)

2. All proofs are required for duration where you claim points (I suppose all ACS after deemed date).

3. I think you can take medicals anywhere by the "Nominated physicians"

immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/Pakistan.aspx

Looks like you have it in 3 places in your country if you see the above link (Islamabad, Karachi, Lahore)

Best regards,
JR


----------



## SRS_2013

sunil chopra said:


> Anybody who has applied in the month of Dec with no CO allocated. I applied on 18/12/13. My last update status is still 20/12/13


Which category..189 or 190

I have applied for 189 on 19th Dec...no idea if co allocation happened.


----------



## sunil chopra

I applied under 190


----------



## jre05

SRS_2013 said:


> Which category..189 or 190
> 
> I have applied for 189 on 19th Dec...no idea if co allocation happened.



Have you uploaded all forms including 1221 (For dependent) and form 80 for all dependents above 18 years?


----------



## mohsinhere

Hi All,

Today I received the grant letter!!!  
I never expected grant on a Saturday... When Friday ended I was thinking again need to expect anything only from next monday... but today noon the grant was in my inbox...

Mine was a long long process...But atlast got it..Thank God and thanks to every one here...

Planning to move to India first in June and take a break for a month and then fly to aussie in July/August... if God wills...


----------



## sunil chopra

jre05 said:


> Have you uploaded all forms including 1221 (For dependent) and form 80 for all dependents above 18 years?


I have uploaded form 80 for me and my wife but not form 1221


----------



## jre05

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the grant letter!!!
> I never expected grant on a Saturday... When Friday ended I was thinking again need to expect anything only from next monday... but today noon the grant was in my inbox...
> 
> Mine was a long long process...But atlast got it..Thank God and thanks to every one here...
> 
> Planning to move to India first in June and take a break for a month and then fly to aussie in July/August... if God wills...


Oh very nice to hear, very happy for you mate    :cheer2: :cheer2::cheer2::rain:

Yes, I could see your timeline, you were so patient, thats why god gave you surprise gift   

All the best, now enjoy :yo:


----------



## jre05

sunil chopra said:


> I have uploaded form 80 for me and my wife but not form 1221


It is better you upload 1221 for both of you (So that CO won't even ask if he/she is in need by any chance). So that you can assume you ll get direct grant 

Its not complicated, just same as Form 80. Give a weekend for it.

:rain:


----------



## SRS_2013

jre05 said:


> Have you uploaded all forms including 1221 (For dependent) and form 80 for all dependents above 18 years?


Yes..all docs were frontloaded...and the status changed to Received on 6th jan... for meds the status for medical changed to Required though we had completed ours on 2nd jan and the hospital have submitted our report...

Also my agent upliaded the medical reciepts too on 30th jan...

No contact from co yet...and no grant too...:-(


----------



## jre05

SRS_2013 said:


> Yes..all docs were frontloaded...and the status changed to Received on 6th jan... for meds the status for medical changed to Required though we had completed ours on 2nd jan and the hospital have submitted our report...
> 
> Also my agent upliaded the medical reciepts too on 30th jan...
> 
> No contact from co yet...and no grant too...:-(


Can you check your Medical status here. It shows your Medical status along with your photo.

emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

It will show whether all submited to DIBP or not. For me, as soon as Hospital uploaded it within 2 days, I checked "No health examinations required" message came in place of "Organize medical" link :flypig:

Also, the CO gave me grant within 5 hours :cheer2:

Kindly check your status here. Sometime there are system glitch that Medical status don't change in online immi login. Mine was automatic like many others.


----------



## AGNES26

sunil chopra said:


> Anybody who has applied in the month of Dec with no CO allocated. I applied on 18/12/13. My last update status is still 20/12/13


yes me I applied 21.12.13 and still no CO......holding thumbs I hear something next week preferably get a direct grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SRS_2013

jre05 said:


> Can you check your Medical status here. It shows your Medical status along with your photo.
> 
> emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> It will show whether all submited to DIBP or not. For me, as soon as Hospital uploaded it within 2 days, I checked "No health examinations required" message came in place of "Organize medical" link :flypig:
> 
> Also, the CO gave me grant within 5 hours :cheer2:
> 
> Kindly check your status here. Sometime there are system glitch that Medical status don't change in online immi login. Mine was automatic like many others.


Yeah..the eMedical client shows that all are submitted..thus happened on 6th jan...

I havnt created an immi account yet...but from the snapshot my agent sent to me...i cud see that for my husband and daughter it says..no more meds requird...

For me that section is missing in the snapshot..but i hope is the same status for me too.


----------



## jre05

SRS_2013 said:


> Yeah..the eMedical client shows that all are submitted..thus happened on 6th jan...
> 
> I havnt created an immi account yet...but from the snapshot my agent sent to me...i cud see that for my husband and daughter it says..no more meds requird...
> 
> For me that section is missing in the snapshot..but i hope is the same status for me too.


Then your grant is due in next week. Cheerup (Don't expect, you'll get it). :cheer2::cheer2: :bowl:

anda: :flypig:


----------



## ramaus

saghirq said:


> Sorry i was away. no dear i did not uploaded CV and also case officer never asks about CV


Thanks for the answer mate. Best of luck and enjoy your future life in Australia :cheer2:


----------



## newyearboy

Dear Jre05,vinayapte11,ratnesh.nagori,shel,espresso, and all Senior,

CO for my 189 visa application was assigned to me few days back and he came up with the following requirements;
1- Evidence of overseas work experience.
2- PCC

Friends, Below is my work history with the time period of my each job for the reference

1st Job:
Time period:7 months ; Country: Pakistan
2nd Job:
Time period:5 months ; Country: Pakistan
3rd Job:
Time period:5 months ; Country: United Arab Emirates
4th Job: (Current Job)
Time period:3 Years and 9 months ; Country: United Arab Emirates

CO has asked me to submit the revised "Evidence of overseas work experience" as the existing ones contain insufficient details for the assessment of my work experience. So I have already arranged all the revised letters from my employers.

My question is related to the bank statement and the pay slips. I should provide the bank statement and pay slips of how many years?

Currently I am in UAE and it is easy for me to arrange the bank statement and the pay slips from the bank and my previous employers who are in UAE but to get these documents from a Pakistani bank and my employers who are in Pakistan is simply not possible. What should I do in this case? Is there any other way?

Attached is the snapshot of CO requirement for the reference.

Please guide me.
Regards


----------



## SRS_2013

jre05 said:


> Then your grant is due in next week. Cheerup (Don't expect, you'll get it). :cheer2::cheer2: :bowl:
> 
> anda: :flypig:


I wish and pray that ur words come true...

But in case if it doesnt happen too..its fine....i had already made up my mind to wait for 3-4 months...its just the 8 th week now...

If it happens earlier..the more happy i will be...

I just pray that i get it whenever the right time is...without any problems ray2:ray2:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

newyearboy said:


> My question is related to the bank statement and the pay slips. I should provide the bank statement and pay slips of how many years?
> 
> Currently I am in UAE and it is easy for me to arrange the bank statement and the pay slips from the bank and my previous employers who are in UAE but to get these documents from a Pakistani bank and my employers who are in Pakistan is simply not possible. What should I do in this case? Is there any other way?
> 
> Attached is the snapshot of CO requirement for the reference.
> 
> Please guide me.
> Regards


What all experiences have been assessed by ACS ? You have to provide payslips and bank statements for that exp.

For each employer you can give 6 payslips it may be latest 6 or 3 payslips of initial period and 3 latest one.


----------



## jre05

SRS_2013 said:


> I wish and pray that ur words come true...
> 
> But in case if it doesnt happen too..its fine....i had already made up my mind to wait for 3-4 months...its just the 8 th week now...
> 
> If it happens earlier..the more happy i will be...
> 
> I just pray that i get it whenever the right time is...without any problems ray2:ray2:


Truly god only knows what is right time for everyone of us, and when we should get what and where our life should be (Of course he plans good only for us). Let him give you, he knows you want it and deserve it, so he will certainly give you  I believe in that a lot and experienced it personally many times.

:flypig:


----------



## Luqman

mohsinhere said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I received the grant letter!!!
> I never expected grant on a Saturday... When Friday ended I was thinking again need to expect anything only from next monday... but today noon the grant was in my inbox...
> 
> Mine was a long long process...But atlast got it..Thank God and thanks to every one here...
> 
> Planning to move to India first in June and take a break for a month and then fly to aussie in July/August... if God wills...


Congratulations. I have somewhat similar timelines and im frustrated. U were quite patient.


----------



## Guest

newyearboy said:


> Dear Jre05,vinayapte11,ratnesh.nagori,shel,espresso, and all Senior,
> 
> CO for my 189 visa application was assigned to me few days back and he came up with the following requirements;
> 1- Evidence of overseas work experience.
> 2- PCC
> 
> Friends, Below is my work history with the time period of my each job for the reference
> 
> 1st Job:
> Time period:7 months ; Country: Pakistan
> 2nd Job:
> Time period:5 months ; Country: Pakistan
> 3rd Job:
> Time period:5 months ; Country: United Arab Emirates
> 4th Job: (Current Job)
> Time period:3 Years and 9 months ; Country: United Arab Emirates
> 
> CO has asked me to submit the revised "Evidence of overseas work experience" as the existing ones contain insufficient details for the assessment of my work experience. So I have already arranged all the revised letters from my employers.
> 
> My question is related to the bank statement and the pay slips. I should provide the bank statement and pay slips of how many years?
> 
> Currently I am in UAE and it is easy for me to arrange the bank statement and the pay slips from the bank and my previous employers who are in UAE but to get these documents from a Pakistani bank and my employers who are in Pakistan is simply not possible. What should I do in this case? Is there any other way?
> 
> Attached is the snapshot of CO requirement for the reference.
> 
> Please guide me.
> Regards


 What have you already provided? You said you already provided evidence, it is obviously not enough.


----------



## 0z_dream

jre05 said:


> Then your grant is due in next week. Cheerup (Don't expect, you'll get it). :cheer2::cheer2: :bowl:
> 
> anda: :flypig:


Hey jre05 , wish me too, im also waiting for co's response . Submitted all docs on 29th of jan and pcc on feb 4rth


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Hey jre05 , wish me too, im also waiting for co's response . Submitted all docs on 29th of jan and pcc on feb 4rth


Since your CO requested all documents again, s(he) is ready to give grant in short time. Cheerup. Really if you are positive and cool, you will get a quick grant.

Trust me, I was never worried about grant or timeline, you know how cool I was when CO asked me Medicals or even before that. I was really very cool, never expecting but ensured nothing is delayed from my end, just prayed that everything should have a good ending , thats all. I got grant so quick. 

Relax your mind, if CO has requested document means, s(he) your outcome is 99.99999% positive, but god knows when to give it to you   If CO hasn't requested or never communicated, then there is logic in worrying. Because, since CO had looked at your case and wants to processes further where s-he requested some documents. Else it could be direct rejection.

So you will get it very soon, keep your spirit high and be positive and be very relaxed, this trick works. 

I pray for your quick grant too 

all the best.


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Thanks, yes i knw how cool u were. But thing is that i m facing some issues at my office , so i just want to quite my job but im scared to do so now.Dont knw how they ll react if any verification happens hmm. Just bit worried abt my current employer . Hope things goes fine.


Yeah I understand you. Why do you want to care about things here if you are anyway going to Australia soon. I can guarantee that your grant outcome is positive, but I am unsure about the time although it is very very near 

Just relax, and manage your office guys until grant comes. Be positive everywhere, thats the only secret of success. All successful guys knows how to manage people around, that is the only thing how everyone differs. Once you get the grant, take break from your company :yo: Everything happens for a reason, I experienced this many times. I guess, whatever happens to you is only for your good future  Keep calm and go with how it comes. opcorn:

You are likely to receive grant in 2-3 weeks (This is just a random number lol, you may get it on Monday too, who knows  God knows ) 

Now :couch2:opcorn:


----------



## jaideepf1407

Can anyone provide me with a phone no or email ID with which I can contact DIBP.

I have a query as to how much work experience I can claim .I am a full time employee working on a Ship 
"3 months on " and "3 months off " system.I am paid my full wages during my Off period as well.
Am not sure If I can claim work experience for the Off periods?
My assessing authority have given me a positive skills assessment with total 14 years experience.


----------



## prseeker

jre05 said:


> Lord Ganesha, Lord Anjaneya, Lord Muruga, Lord Shiva, Mata Ji Gayathri Devi
> 
> I KISS THE FEET OF MY GRAND DAD, MOM, GRAND MOM FATHER, BROTHER. OR WELL WISHING ME ALWAYS. AND I THANK THEM FOR THEIR BLESSINGS.
> 
> I RECEIVED MY GRANT AT 6.43 AM IST.
> 
> I DO NOT HAVE WORDS TO EXPRESS, IT'S JOYOUS DAY OF MY LIFE.
> 
> I THANK EVERYONE ON THIS FORUM FOR ALL L YOUR KIND SUPPORT ALWAYS.
> 
> JOSE, SATHIYA, RATNESH SIR, PANKO, VINAY SNARAY, MY DEAR MODERATOR SHEL, EXPRESSO, SUPERM, VENKATA, SRINU, SRIKAR,,RAM ,NISHANT DUNDAS, CSA,FAISAL, VAMSHI, AMIT067,RAVI, 2013, IRCIDING, SAI, MAINLY SUNLIGHT 11, AND ALL OTHERS, IAM AFRAID I MISS LOT OF NAMES AS IAM ON MY WAY TO OFFUCE. I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE, HENCE PLS EXPECT A DETAILED MESSAGE LATER AT NIGHT.
> 
> SPECIAL TGANKS AGAIN TO JOSE, SRIKAR, SUNLIGHT11, FAISAL, RAM, UPERM, RAM AS TGEY WERE HELPUNG ME TO A GREATER EXTENT WHENEVER I HAD SILLY DOUBTS AND IT IS CWRTAONLY THEIR KIND MOTIVATION ALWAYS TOWARDS ACHIEVING MY GOAL SMOOTH.
> 
> I EMAILED MY CO AT 12.30 AM IST TODAY WITH MY MEDICALS AND SHE, GREATEST WOMAN ON TGE EARTH ACCORDING TO ME, SO LOVELY WOMAN, HAS GIVEN ME GRANT IN APPRIXIMATELY 5 HOURS . THANK YOU LOVELY LADY
> 
> I WENT TO THE TEMPLE YESTERDAY EVENING, AS I DO ALWAYS. I DAILY CHECK EMAULS GENERALLY AS SOON AS I WAKE, NOT AT ALL FOR VISA, BUT SIMPLY. I WAS NEVER WORRIED ABT TIMELINE. I THEM CHECKED MY MAIL TODAY AT 6.38 AND ALL MY CASUAL REGULAR BLOG MAILS. THEN I WENT TO TAKE BATH, AND STARTED FOR MY OFFICE, AT 7.10 AM VIA GANESH MANDIR AND TRUST ME, WHILE I WAS PRATING, AND CASUALLY REFRESHING MY MAIL , I GOT A VERY AYSPICIOUS MAIL RANG FROM GANESH TEMPLE AND BY TGE TUME IT REFRESHED MY INBOX, I SEE GRANT
> 
> THEY SAY, IF U DON'T EXPECT, IT LL ALL COME TO U. I NEVER ASS WORRIED ABT TIMELINES, IT HAPPENED .
> 
> ALL MY FRIENDS, TRUST ME, YOU GET IT ALL SOON, MY WORDS ALWAYS COME TRUE. I TILD YESTERDAY 190 PEOPLE GET DIRECT GRANT AND IT STARTED.
> 
> RATNESH AND ALL MY FRIENDS, IAM WITH YOU ALL, YOU ARE GONA SGARE SAME NEWS SOON. .
> 
> IAM RYPING THIS WHILE TRAVELLING, I TJOUGHT TO USE EMOTIONS WHICH I LOBE, BUT COYLD NOT AS I WRITE FROM PHONE. I LL WRITE MY STORY AGAIN IN DETAIL AT NIGHT AND I AGAIN APOLOGIZE IF I MISS NAMES NOW.
> 
> AFTER REACHING OFFICE IN FEW MINS, I LL CALL MY HOME
> REST WITH YOU ALL LATERS
> 
> I WISH MORE GRANTS TODAY FOR MY FRIENDS
> 
> DOWN TO EARTH SOUL.


I am member of lots of different forums relating to different things like cars , bikes , flying , bodybuilding , immigration and some things which are not appropriate enough to be mentioned here 

There is a thing about forums , you usually never get to see the other member unless and until forums are into organizing offline meets . So we make an opinion about the other person just by reading their posts and following their thought process .

You are definitely one of those guys who are very likeable and take extra pain and put in extra effort to help others. 

I am so happy for you , you truly deserved it . I wish you all the best in life . I really hope to see a post from you that you got an amazing job in Australia which will be paying you bags full of money  

You come across as a very positive person , stay that way and stay blessed .

PS : Wifey got me a 18 year old Glenfiddich bottle , I was looking for an excuse to open it . You gave me a very valid one . Cheers!!


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014 
01 mohsinhere

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014 
01 aryal
02 saghirq
03 Juancho
04 Blesse


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014 
01 jre05
02 ratnesh.nagori
03 imrukhan81
04 upendrasingh
05 BlackBelt
06 Bhupesh545 

If I have missed any grants reported on the displayed days , kindly Inbox me the username and grant date


----------



## Firetoy

Hi everyone!
It's been a long time.. Congrats to all who got their CO or Grants!
I've been very busy and I haven't been able to update the excel spreadsheet til this week 
Is anyone interested in keeping it updated? I can give you the permissions need to write on it or change it, just send me a pm. Thanks

The link for my spreadsheet is in my signature


----------



## Savatage

Seniors! Can my wife take her medicals in one country while me and my kid take it in another?


----------



## mohsinhere

Luqman said:


> Congratulations. I have somewhat similar timelines and im frustrated. U were quite patient.


Even I had my newborn added to the application once the CO was assigned...I was impatient when my wife couuldnt get her India PCC...then my CO asked me to be patient and apply for a new passport...

The CO was very friendly and prompt in his response...Thanks to God. 

Good luck with your application bro... keep waiting patiently...you will get it soon...God willingly.


----------



## mohsinhere

misguided said:


> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
> 01 mohsinhere
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
> 01 aryal
> 02 saghirq
> 03 Juancho
> 04 Blesse
> 
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
> 01 jre05
> 02 ratnesh.nagori
> 03 imrukhan81
> 04 upendrasingh
> 05 BlackBelt
> 06 Bhupesh545
> 
> If I have missed any grants reported on the displayed days , kindly Inbox me the username and grant date



Wow..i'm on the only one who got grant on a saturday??


----------



## jinc

rein_marco said:


> hi Jinc. Congrats on the CO allocation. what is your occupation code? 134214 (welfare centre manager) and your score? 65. do they prioritize high scores? No idea. But you can check this lok to get some insights into the timelines. ? thanks[/QUOTE


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mohsinhere said:


> Wow..i'm on the only one who got grant on a saturday??


Lucky you!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Savatage said:


> Seniors! Can my wife take her medicals in one country while me and my kid take it in another?


I don't feel it should be a problem, as they are concerned only with the results.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## 0z_dream

jre05 said:


> Yeah I understand you. Why do you want to care about things here if you are anyway going to Australia soon. I can guarantee that your grant outcome is positive, but I am unsure about the time although it is very very near
> 
> Just relax, and manage your office guys until grant comes. Be positive everywhere, thats the only secret of success. All successful guys knows how to manage people around, that is the only thing how everyone differs. Once you get the grant, take break from your company :yo: Everything happens for a reason, I experienced this many times. I guess, whatever happens to you is only for your good future  Keep calm and go with how it comes. opcorn:
> 
> You are likely to receive grant in 2-3 weeks (This is just a random number lol, you may get it on Monday too, who knows  God knows )
> 
> Now :couch2:opcorn:


Thanks, hope good things happens soon


----------



## jre05

prseeker said:


> I am member of lots of different forums relating to different things like cars , bikes , flying , bodybuilding , immigration and some things which are not appropriate enough to be mentioned here
> 
> There is a thing about forums , you usually never get to see the other member unless and until forums are into organizing offline meets . So we make an opinion about the other person just by reading their posts and following their thought process .
> 
> You are definitely one of those guys who are very likeable and take extra pain and put in extra effort to help others.
> 
> I am so happy for you , you truly deserved it . I wish you all the best in life . I really hope to see a post from you that you got an amazing job in Australia which will be paying you bags full of money
> 
> You come across as a very positive person , stay that way and stay blessed .
> 
> PS : Wifey got me a 18 year old Glenfiddich bottle , I was looking for an excuse to open it . You gave me a very valid one . Cheers!!


:yo: Thank you so much for your kind words for me. It is all indeed people like you around who makes me so positive   Yes, I must say that I am always positive (I know how much hurdles I came across in my life, and that paid me off eventually with blessings and wishes of people like you and most others here).

It is true that, if someone wishes, it takes us to height.

Yes, I will stay the same, help the needy always. I stay upto all ethics in life and I am always positive. I find happiness and satisfaction in that  Thank you for your generous words on that 

I wish that you get the grant soon too    My prayers for the same  

_Wifey got me a 18 year old Glenfiddich bottle , I was looking for an excuse to open it . You gave me a very valid one . Cheers!!_- *I liked this line  *

Cheers


----------



## jre05

misguided said:


> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
> 01 mohsinhere
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
> 01 aryal
> 02 saghirq
> 03 Juancho
> 04 Blesse
> 
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
> 01 jre05
> 02 ratnesh.nagori
> 03 imrukhan81
> 04 upendrasingh
> 05 BlackBelt
> 06 Bhupesh545
> 
> If I have missed any grants reported on the displayed days , kindly Inbox me the username and grant date


Hey misguided, you do a great job. That's a perfect way to look at the report quickly.

You and Oz Dream do a good job. Keep it up 

You both get the grant soon  Keep smiling face always works well.:boom:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi Folks, which tourist visa we have to take for a short trip to Oz ??? I am asking for my family members who want to visit Australia for 7 days for vacation. What is the cost ?


----------



## misguided

jre05 said:


> Hey misguided, you do a great job. That's a perfect way to look at the report quickly.
> 
> You and Oz Dream do a good job. Keep it up
> 
> You both get the grant soon  Keep smiling face always works well.:boom:


Thanks Mate . Trying to help forum mates here whenever I can


----------



## rajronju

*How long does it take to get response ?*

HI

I applied and paid the VISA fees on 10th Jan,2014.
I also uploaded all the recommended Documents (Birth certificate, IELTS TRF, PCC and form 1221 for my wife etc) on 23 rd Jan ,2014.

IS their anything i need to do in the mean time?
Generally how long it takes to get response from them?

//Zahid


----------



## jinc

rajronju said:


> HI
> 
> I applied and paid the VISA fees on 10th Jan,2014.
> I also uploaded all the recommended Documents (Birth certificate, IELTS TRF, PCC and form 1221 for my wife etc) on 23 rd Jan ,2014.
> 
> IS their anything i need to do in the mean time?
> Generally how long it takes to get response from them?
> 
> //Zahid


Do your medicals asap


----------



## rajronju

jinc said:


> Do your medicals asap


Hi Jinc

Thanks for the reply..

I have already done the medicals for me and my wife on 19th Jan,2014.
After doing the medicals -- the status showing like below for both of us

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."


----------



## jinc

rajronju said:


> Hi Jinc
> 
> Thanks for the reply..
> 
> I have already done the medicals for me and my wife on 19th Jan,2014.
> After doing the medicals -- the status showing like below for both of us
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."


It means the results are uploaded and found in order for now. All you have got to do is to wait for CO. Keep praying for all aspirants that God may, in His mercy grant..


----------



## jaideepf1407

jaideepf1407 said:


> Can anyone provide me with a phone no or email ID with which I can contact DIBP. I have a query as to how much work experience I can claim .I am a full time employee working on a Ship "3 months on " and "3 months off " system.I am paid my full wages during my Off period as well. Am not sure If I can claim work experience for the Off periods? My assessing authority have given me a positive skills assessment with total 14 years experience.


Guys anyone with the Contact info for DIBP.


----------



## snarayan

jaideepf1407 said:


> guys anyone with the contact info for dibp.


0061 1300 364 613


----------



## ramaus

rajronju said:


> HI
> 
> I applied and paid the VISA fees on 10th Jan,2014.
> I also uploaded all the recommended Documents (Birth certificate, IELTS TRF, PCC and form 1221 for my wife etc) on 23 rd Jan ,2014.
> 
> IS their anything i need to do in the mean time?
> Generally how long it takes to get response from them?
> 
> //Zahid


Hi Buddy,

you might need to foll out Form 80 for your wife as well. I've applied for subclass 190 and my CO asked for Full CV and Form 80 for both me and my wife.

Good luck mate...


----------



## bravo189

Hi snarayan & bharadwajsvr,

You can update your ACS/IELTS or any data n number of times before you get invitation. 

What ever you have submitted in EOI, you should upload that. 

It is not like skills assessment completion date should be before EOI submission date, but it should be before EOI invitation date.

In sasha's case, skill assessment date was after EOI invitation date, which was wrong and thats why the rejection is.

Seniors, plz correct me if I am wrong.



snarayan said:


> I don't understand why agents always give such wrong information.
> 
> Skills assessment completion date should compulsorily be before Eoi submission date. Else there is a high chance of rejection. We just witnessed this in Sasha's case in the forum.
> 
> My personal opinion would be to withdraw your application and make a new one to avoid rejection.


----------



## jaideepf1407

snarayan said:


> 0061 1300 364 613


Thanks Narayan


----------



## derick87

hey guys, I have an query about the occupation code 224711. It is listed in red as special conditions apply and it also shows that the migration limit is reached for the year. I would like to know that in spite of the above fact do the states provide sponsorship or would it be prudent to apply for a visa category of say an accountant to be safe.


----------



## OZHope

bharadwajsvr said:


> Its been a while since I logged in here. I applied for my 190 WA on the 5th Dec, 2013. Received a mail from the CO on the 21st Jan, asking me if I have a different Skills assessment. The issue is, although the skills assessment was applied before filing the EOI. We received the positive assessment only after we received the the invite from WA govt. From what I understand the CO wanted to know if the reference number mentioned in the EOI is the same for the assessment we have submitted, which it is.
> Although we have filled the visa on our own without the help of any agent. We did speak to a few agents both in India and Australia, to find out that it shouldn't be a problem.
> Its been over 2 weeks now and we have had no updates. No reply to the mails and not even reachable by phone.


Hi,
If you receive your EOI invitation before your skill assessment, sorry to say, your application will be rejected. That's why your CO asked whether you have any other previous skill assessment or not. Your CO is good and trying not to reject but if you really received your invitation before positive skill outcome, it'll be a rejection. 
However, it's alright if you have a skill assessment while submitting EOI, later you get another skill assessment, update your profile with new skill and after that you get the invitation. In that case, although your new skill assessment letter shows later date than your EOI submission date, it's not a problem. 

In summary:
1) You must have a positive skill assessment in hand while submitting EOI.
2) After that you can update your profile with new skill assessment but it has to be done before getting invitation.

I would suggest you to get in touch with DIBP ASAP before it becomes a case like Sasha's.

All the best.


----------



## derick87

hey guys, I have an query about the occupation code 224711. It is listed in red as special conditions apply and it also shows that the migration limit is reached for the year. I would like to know that in spite of the above fact do the states provide sponsorship or would it be prudent to apply for a visa category of say an accountant to be safe. Is the accountant category in the high application criteria

Vetasses app lodged 16th jan 2014/ IELTS 7 in all bands


----------



## dphajh

derick87 said:


> hey guys, I have an query about the occupation code 224711. It is listed in red as special conditions apply and it also shows that the migration limit is reached for the year. I would like to know that in spite of the above fact do the states provide sponsorship or would it be prudent to apply for a visa category of say an accountant to be safe. Is the accountant category in the high application criteria
> 
> Vetasses app lodged 16th jan 2014/ IELTS 7 in all bands


In Australia, when they say it's red, it means it's red. So the chance of getting approved for state sponsored is thin. But requirements for each state is different, ie they have different occupation list they are willing to accept. So you may check the website of each state to fknd out. 

Accountant is still available in ACT and NT. I dont know about other states..


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rajurokz said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Firstly I thank all the senior folks for helping the new ones with all the info and clarifying their doubts, Here I'm with a doubt about my occupation.
> 
> I hold 5years of IT( 1year as Intern and got paid) experience in Cognos Business Intelligence i.e Database Reporting. My current role has both the responsibilities mentioned for 261111 - ICT Business Analysts and 261313 - Software Engineer ,but it is very close to Business Analyst. I'm in a confusion whether to apply for BA or SE.
> 
> I'm a B.tech graduate in Information Technology,will this be a relevant qualification for BA? As its business based occupation, I think business background would be considered as relavant (it my assumption). Please help me in this regard by letting me know what will be the case if I go ahead with Business Analyst and software engineer.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> Raju


Have you done assessment for your education and experience??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## TimeSpace

Lodged my application today, just in 3 hours after the invitation.


----------



## prseeker

Seniors , 

I got my invite today  , now I will try to lodge the Visa Application . I am very nervous about it and the reason behind that is lack of knowledge . Is there any idiots guide for filing Visa which I can follow 

I have no idea about the forms you senior guys keep discussing for example famous "Form 80 " . What all forms do I need to fill ? From where I should download them . 

Since I have an invite now what should be the next logical step I should take . Till here I have done the processing myself , should I hire an agent now ? Is it very complicated from here onwards .

Regards 
PD


----------



## prseeker

Seniors , 

I got my invite today  , now I will try to lodge the Visa Application . I am very nervous about it and the reason behind that is lack of knowledge . Is there any idiots guide for filing Visa which I can follow 

I have no idea about the forms you senior guys keep discussing for example famous "Form 80 " . What all forms do I need to fill ? From where I should download them . 

Since I have an invite now what should be the next logical step I should take . Till here I have done the processing myself , should I hire an agent now ? Is it very complicated from here onwards .

Regards 
PD


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> Seniors ,
> 
> I got my invite today  , now I will try to lodge the Visa Application . I am very nervous about it and the reason behind that is lack of knowledge . Is there any idiots guide for filing Visa which I can follow
> 
> I have no idea about the forms you senior guys keep discussing for example famous "Form 80 " . What all forms do I need to fill ? From where I should download them .
> 
> Since I have an invite now what should be the next logical step I should take . Till here I have done the processing myself , should I hire an agent now ? Is it very complicated from here onwards .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Congratulations on Invite. 

First step is to create the immi account. Then start filling visa application step by step.

Sent you my email id in PM. Let me know what all queries you have.


----------



## AuzLover

Friends, I have submitted my EOI, waiting for invitation. Should I do my pcc and medicals in advance or wait until I get invitation?


----------



## snarayan

bravo189 said:


> Hi snarayan & bharadwajsvr,
> 
> You can update your ACS/IELTS or any data n number of times before you get invitation.
> 
> What ever you have submitted in EOI, you should upload that.
> 
> It is not like skills assessment completion date should be before EOI submission date, but it should be before EOI invitation date.
> 
> In sasha's case, skill assessment date was after EOI invitation date, which was wrong and thats why the rejection is.
> 
> Seniors, plz correct me if I am wrong.



Sorry bravo, you are wrong:

This is picked up from the FAQ section in the link below


_Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?
No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI.
If you are submitting an EOI for a points based visa, you must have completed an English language test, skills assessment or job ready program (if applicable) before you submit a complete EOI.

You do not need to attach documents to your EOI. However, you must enter accurate information in your EOI that matches the information on the supporting documents._

YOur application will be rejected if your skills assessment date is after EOI. 

You can change your details how many ever times before the invitation, but at the time of invitation all details should be right and one of the conditions is that you should have completed IELTS and Skills assessment before submitting EOI. 

Hope this helps you understand.


----------



## snarayan

prseeker said:


> Seniors ,
> 
> I got my invite today  , now I will try to lodge the Visa Application . I am very nervous about it and the reason behind that is lack of knowledge . Is there any idiots guide for filing Visa which I can follow
> 
> I have no idea about the forms you senior guys keep discussing for example famous "Form 80 " . What all forms do I need to fill ? From where I should download them .
> 
> Since I have an invite now what should be the next logical step I should take . Till here I have done the processing myself , should I hire an agent now ? Is it very complicated from here onwards .
> 
> Regards
> PD


There is nothing complicated, 

You now need to fill a 17 page visa application and pay the fees. Once you have done that a checklist will appear on your immiaccount where you can upload your documents against each item in the checklist. 

Form 80 is a long 50 page document which captures all your details, you can fill that after some time. Nothing urgent about it. 

You have 5-10 weeks in between applying the visa and CO allocation. During this time, you can upload documents, complete PCCs and medicals if required. Once CO is assigned, he or she will ask you the missing documents and if all documents are available, CO will grant you the visa. 

Any questions, please post.


----------



## jre05

prseeker said:


> Seniors ,
> 
> I got my invite today  , now I will try to lodge the Visa Application . I am very nervous about it and the reason behind that is lack of knowledge . Is there any idiots guide for filing Visa which I can follow
> 
> I have no idea about the forms you senior guys keep discussing for example famous "Form 80 " . What all forms do I need to fill ? From where I should download them .
> 
> Since I have an invite now what should be the next logical step I should take . Till here I have done the processing myself , should I hire an agent now ? Is it very complicated from here onwards .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Hi again 

Well congratulations first of all.

Actually it is easy from now onwards, no need of any agent. Its just filling 17 pages (Similar to EOI) and pay and upload documents, thats all.

Step by step quickly:

1. Click "Apply Visa" button in your EOI.
2. It will ask you to create a user name (Preferably use email ID) and password. Bookmark it and save user id/password in browser for easy logging in future.
3. Then you can fill the pages one by one (It guides you automatically). Save and click next every page (Like EOI).
4. You can save and logout and continue laters. Once submitted, you have no option to edit. 
6. Once you come to last page, it takes you to payment page. Use credit card to pay for the entire family or applicants in AUD. 
7. Immediately you get recipt in your email and you can start uploading all documents (All documents should be notarized from Notary with seal as "Certified true copy of the originals" and all notary's information. he has 2 or 3 seals which generally they put.)
8. Upload all documents.
9. Collect PCC for all countries where you lived more than 12 months in the last 10 year. (India's is mandatory if you are an Indian citizen or lived here for long time recently).
10. Go for Medicals (Take your Hap ID printout, which you can generate using "Organize Medicals" link in your documents section. You need to fill all questions asked there and click ok and it generates a letter which you should take to clinic. ).
11. Book an appointment with the clinic nominated in DIBP website and go with Original Passport, HAP ID letter, Passport size photo, form 26 and 160 (All are available in this below)
immi.gov.au/allforms/

12. Obtain PCC for all applicants above age 18.
13. Form 80 for app applicants above 18.
14. Form 1221 for all secondary applicants.
15. Medicals for all applicants.
16. All documents hope you know (There is a list, which you can get in other threads).

All I gave you, just please do and search in detail what all list you needed. 

Al the best.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

nevinz said:


> Friends, I have submitted my EOI, waiting for invitation. Should I do my pcc and medicals in advance or wait until I get invitation?


Wait until you get invite although you can do both well it advance. I did that mistake of obtaining PCC even before getting an invite and I need to make my initial entry to Australia now before that PCC expires which is in few months now when I was actually granted PR only this month.


----------



## GhouseYaseen

Dear Seniors :

Appreciate if you help me in understanding few concerns:
1. I have Lodged my visa on 8th Jan 2014 sine then all the docs are in REQUIRED Status and I have uploaded upfront all the docs including PCC/form 80 etc.
2. After completing Medicals , my Medicals reached thru Doc. to GSM., But status shows as

1No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

3. Any idea when I can get the POSITIVE news and best of my Life.

I really like to thanks for all ur help n expertise.

Thx. Ghouse


----------



## aruno

Guys!! Your guidence is highly required please find some time and help me.

I am Arun, from Hyderabad, India.

with a great excietment, after knowing about australian PR, applied for ACS last year around May 10th or so.

I have BSc in computer science, MCA, and MTech and 3 years experience.

To my surprise they (DIAC) bombed with a rule of cutting 2 years ( I am left with a year after deduction). By the time I already submitted my ACS and after 3 months got +ve result as expected and reduced experience.

Now all that I can do is get 8 IELTS or 7 IELTS + SS which are difficult for me.

Actually while doing MCA, Mtech I worked in IT jobs fulltime. I have all documents for that but fearing about my BSc is not IT Major in terms of AQF I didnt mention about that experience and gave preference to Education. But in ACS Report they considered my BSc computers as IT Major.

Now I am paying for that. My Question is:

*Can I remove my MCA and Mtech and again apply for ACS with job details in that duration?
If I do, will they some how come to know or cross verify my previous application and reject?*

Any body who were in similar situation or have some idea please help me....

Suppose everything went well what documents should I submit as proof of employment for VISA Lodge.

Becauase *I don't have IT Reruns for my initial two companies*. I have all the rest.

Fingers crossed 

~Arun


----------



## aruno

Guys!! Your guidence is highly required please find some time and help me.

I am Arun, from Hyderabad, India.

with a great excietment, after knowing about australian PR, applied for ACS last year around May 10th or so.

I have BSc in computer science, MCA, and MTech and 3 years experience.

To my surprise they (DIAC) bombed with a rule of cutting 2 years ( I am left with a year after deduction). By the time I already submitted my ACS and after 3 months got +ve result as expected and reduced experience.

Now all that I can do is get 8 IELTS or 7 IELTS + SS which are difficult for me.

Actually while doing MCA, Mtech I worked in IT jobs fulltime. I have all documents for that but fearing about my BSc is not IT Major in terms of AQF I didnt mention about that experience and gave preference to Education. But in ACS Report they considered my BSc computers as IT Major.

Now I am paying for that. My Question is:

Can I remove my MCA and Mtech and again apply for ACS with job details in that duration?
If I do, will they some how come to know or cross verify my previous application and reject?

Any body who were in similar situation or have some idea please help me....

Suppose everything went well what documents should I submit as proof of employment for VISA Lodge.

Becauase I don't have IT Reruns for my initial two companies. I have all the rest.

Fingers crossed 

~Arun


----------



## jaideepf1407

snarayan said:


> There is nothing complicated, You now need to fill a 17 page visa application and pay the fees. Once you have done that a checklist will appear on your immiaccount where you can upload your documents against each item in the checklist. Form 80 is a long 50 page document which captures all your details, you can fill that after some time. Nothing urgent about it. You have 5-10 weeks in between applying the visa and CO allocation. During this time, you can upload documents, complete PCCs and medicals if required. Once CO is assigned, he or she will ask you the missing documents and if all documents are available, CO will grant you the visa. Any questions, please post.


Hi Narayan,
How much time do we get to upload documents after the Visa fees are paid?


----------



## snarayan

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Narayan,
> How much time do we get to upload documents after the Visa fees are paid?


YOu get time until the decision of your visa is made.


----------



## misguided

Updated list GhouseYaseen and prseeker added

VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410---------
17/01/14-------------Gyan---------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/02/14-------------GhouseYaseen----------
13/01/14-------------kaurivneet------
*13/01/14-------------Jinc----------06/02/2014* :thumb:
16/01/14-------------misguided----------
17/01/14-------------thinkpanther--------
20/01/14-------------nextgoal------------
29/01/14-------------rein_marco---------- 
31/01/14-------------reddy84-------------
04/02/14-------------jcmk----------------
06/02/14-------------Neville Smith-------
10/02/14-------------prseeker------------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
10/01/14-------------dphajh--------

Guys either add yourself to the list once you have lodged the visa else send me a PM with the lodge date , I'll add you to the list


----------



## misguided

A new week begins here in aussie land. Hoping for a lot of grants this week. Are you guys ready and excited?


----------



## samivet12006

Hi guys,
I have already grant my 190 subclass visa(Queensland sponsorship),and i have a question.

Do i have to stay in QLD for 2 years or can i make landing to any state and stay in?

Thank you.


----------



## nextgoal

prseeker said:


> Seniors ,
> 
> I got my invite today  , now I will try to lodge the Visa Application . I am very nervous about it and the reason behind that is lack of knowledge . Is there any idiots guide for filing Visa which I can follow
> 
> I have no idea about the forms you senior guys keep discussing for example famous "Form 80 " . What all forms do I need to fill ? From where I should download them .
> 
> Since I have an invite now what should be the next logical step I should take . Till here I have done the processing myself , should I hire an agent now ? Is it very complicated from here onwards .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Hi,

Fill your Form 80 before lodging the visa application . That would make things easy for your application filling . Moreover there wont any confusion having different things in visa application and Form 80.

Best Regards,


----------



## karnavidyut

samivet12006 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have already grant my 190 subclass visa(Queensland sponsorship),and i have a question.
> 
> Do i have to stay in QLD for 2 years or can i make landing to any state and stay in?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Mate,

I'm sure you would have read the conditions for State sponsorship when you signed above the dotted line. They have sponsored you in anticipation for you to stay in their territory and benefit the state through skilled employment in your occupation. 
Now its entirely up to you whether you want to honour that mutual agreement or you dont


----------



## yangxh7

misguided said:


> A new week begins here in aussie land. Hoping for a lot of grants this week. Are you guys ready and excited?


I can't wait to see my grant. Come on, GSM case officers, make it quick.


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

Just curious to know has anyone from the group 2613 got the invite yet in the 10th Feb invitation cycle with 65 points.

Regards
Ds


----------



## 2013

yangxh7 said:


> I can't wait to see my grant. Come on, GSM case officers, make it quick.


One more week starts... !! Best of luck to all...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## yangxh7

Any grant news today? I got to know that my CO (team 33: NV) was assigned on 6/2/14. Till now, no contact from the CO yet. That's not too bad, at least, I have a CO.


----------



## 2013

yangxh7 said:


> Any grant news today? I got to know that my CO (team 33: NV) was assigned on 6/2/14. Till now, no contact from the CO yet. That's not too bad, at least, I have a CO.


Congrats. ..atleast something is happening .... !!! 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## yangxh7

2013 said:


> Congrats. ..atleast something is happening .... !!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thanks mate.


----------



## cherry83

yangxh7 said:


> Any grant news today? I got to know that my CO (team 33: NV) was assigned on 6/2/14. Till now, no contact from the CO yet. That's not too bad, at least, I have a CO.


yangxh7, How did you get to know that co is allocated? Did you call DIBP?


----------



## cherry83

The only place where i can check my status is Skill select EOI. Currently it shows LODGED. Will it change immediately after getting the grant?
I also know the Visa application reference number. Will i be able to check the status somewhere else? Seniors, please help!!!!


----------



## yangxh7

cherry83 said:


> yangxh7, How did you get to know that co is allocated? Did you call DIBP?


Yes, the only way to know the CO allocation before a CO requesting any documents is phone DIBP.


----------



## AuzLover

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just curious to know has anyone from the group 2613 got the invite yet in the 10th Feb invitation cycle with 65 points.
> 
> Regards
> Ds


I am 2613 with 65points, didn't get an invitation yet! :confused2:


----------



## Deepshikha

nevinz said:


> I am 2613 with 65points, didn't get an invitation yet! :confused2:


Seems the complete cycle is skipped for 2613. I spoke of lot of people and none of them got with 65 points.. :noidea:


----------



## slsujith

I had a question regarding claiming points for Partner's skills.

My wife has got a doctorate in Agriculture, but don't have work experience. Can I get her qualification assessed by VETESSA and claim points? The question basically is - do we need to get qualification assessed or skill assessed and which one gets the partner points?


----------



## misguided

The day is not looking great . 2 o'clock already , still no news of any grant


----------



## yangxh7

slsujith said:


> I had a question regarding claiming points for Partner's skills.
> 
> My wife has got a doctorate in Agriculture, but don't have work experience. Can I get her qualification assessed by VETESSA and claim points? The question basically is - do we need to get qualification assessed or skill assessed and which one gets the partner points?


Get her degree assessed as 234111, 234112 or 233912. If the result is positive, then you are able to claim 5 points.


----------



## slsujith

yangxh7 said:


> Get her degree assessed as 234111, 234112 or 233912. If the result is positive, then you are able to claim 5 points.


Thanks for the info. She doesn't have work experience, so would that be a problem to get positive assessment?


----------



## yangxh7

slsujith said:


> Thanks for the info. She doesn't have work experience, so would that be a problem to get positive assessment?


No worry, mate. Most of onshore applicants are fresh graduates, they have got their PR without any work experience.


----------



## bliss

Hey Guys ! 

what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes 

Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:

CO name :- L
Team 34 

What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:

Finally the wait paid off ...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

slsujith said:


> I had a question regarding claiming points for Partner's skills.
> 
> My wife has got a doctorate in Agriculture, but don't have work experience. Can I get her qualification assessed by VETESSA and claim points? The question basically is - do we need to get qualification assessed or skill assessed and which one gets the partner points?


My friend, please do a simple analysis:
If you were the main applicant, then how much points would you get (you would get 5points for your wife),
And if your wife is the main applicant ( no exp so 0 points, plus your experience 0 points, only 5 points).

In the end, find the combination with highest points and do accordingly.
Note: partner has to only get assessed for their qualification and not experience.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## AuzLover

hello friends,

can we expect invitations till the end of day? Anyone got invitation today?

See Reports tab in immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/ I don't see SkillSelect 10 February 2014 Invitation Round Results published yet


----------



## Nishant Dundas

bliss said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes
> 
> Got the goldern email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:
> 
> CO name :- L
> Team 34
> 
> What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Finally the wait paid off ...


That's good news!!
Congrats buddy!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Black_Rose

bliss said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes
> 
> Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:
> 
> CO name :- L
> Team 34
> 
> What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Finally the wait paid off ...


Congratulation


----------



## yangxh7

bliss said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes
> 
> Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:
> 
> CO name :- L
> Team 34
> 
> What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Finally the wait paid off ...


Great news, bliss, congrats. I hope I will be the next one.


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Count:* 10/02/2014 
01 bliss

Congrats bliss, you must be in a state of bliss now


----------



## nextgoal

nevinz said:


> hello friends,
> 
> can we expect invitations till the end of day? Anyone got invitation today?
> 
> See Reports tab in immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/ I don't see SkillSelect 10 February 2014 Invitation Round Results published yet


Hi,

Invitations will be sent automatically at the start of the day(between 12 am and 1 am) and the reports will not be available until a week.

Best Regards,


----------



## Deepshikha

nevinz said:


> hello friends,
> 
> can we expect invitations till the end of day? Anyone got invitation today?
> 
> See Reports tab in immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/ I don't see SkillSelect 10 February 2014 Invitation Round Results published yet


Not sure, if we can still expect some invitations. Usually it is a batch job which runs at 12:01 am and people get invite the same time.

On skill select site the report will be published in 4-5 days so maybe we will have to wait for that only to see what has happened.


----------



## SRS_2013

bliss said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes
> 
> Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:
> 
> CO name :- L
> Team 34
> 
> What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Finally the wait paid off ...



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

bliss said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes
> 
> Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:
> 
> CO name :- L
> Team 34
> 
> What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Finally the wait paid off ...


Congratulations bliss ..what a news to scare away your monday blues 

All the best man.


----------



## ramaus

bliss said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes
> 
> Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:
> 
> CO name :- L
> Team 34
> 
> What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Finally the wait paid off ...



Congratulation Bliss, :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

well deserved & well earned :rockon::rockon:
Enjoy your new life mate....


----------



## olways

misguided said:


> EXPAT Forum Grant Count: 10/02/2014
> 01 bliss
> 
> Congrats bliss, you must be in a state of bliss now


Misguided, thank you so much for your daily summaries. They are very helpful. Great to have a list of people who got their grants on each day.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

bliss said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes
> 
> Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:
> 
> CO name :- L
> Team 34
> 
> What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Finally the wait paid off ...


Congrats buddy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Team 34 is working really fast..., its good to know. I will upload to my Med & PCC soon to receive mine  Good Luck!


----------



## msalmank

Hi All,

I applied for EOI on on 30th January, 2014. And thank God, got invited today! I applied for both Skilled Independent (189) and Skilled Nominated (190) and got an invite against the Skilled Independent application.

I received word from the State of Victoria earlier today as well indicating that my nomination application is in process. I'm wondering now, if I should wait for a week or two to see if any response comes from the State of Victoria first? Or should I complete my Visa application for 189 instead?

My concerns are that State nominated visa applications are processed quicker, as per my observation. I'm afraid that if I lodge a visa application under 189, it may be delayed.

What do you think?

Regards.
Salman.


----------



## ut0410

bliss said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes
> 
> Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:
> 
> CO name :- L
> Team 34
> 
> What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Finally the wait paid off ...




Congratulations - a great news to start the day with!! Whether it is for others or yourself - the sound of a Grant always makes me happy 

Hoping faster processing for all those in line - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## btkarthikram

VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410---------
17/01/14-------------Gyan---------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/02/14-------------GhouseYaseen----------
13/01/14-------------kaurivneet------
13/01/14-------------btkarthikram
13/01/14-------------Jinc----------06/02/2014
16/01/14-------------misguided----------
17/01/14-------------thinkpanther--------
20/01/14-------------nextgoal------------
29/01/14-------------rein_marco----------
31/01/14-------------reddy84-------------
04/02/14-------------jcmk----------------
06/02/14-------------Neville Smith-------
10/02/14-------------prseeker------------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
10/01/14-------------dphajh--------

I've added me to the list. has anyone else who applied on 13/01 got a CO allocated. I see one who's got it


----------



## n.sh

Congratulations blisss!!! nice to hear about you..

I hope to see some activity in my account too.. Since the date of lodgement... the status is in progree.. though Nothinggg is progressing in my account...


----------



## Saradha_J

msalmank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for EOI on on 30th January, 2014. And thank God, got invited today! I applied for both Skilled Independent (189) and Skilled Nominated (190) and got an invite against the Skilled Independent application.
> 
> I received word from the State of Victoria earlier today as well indicating that my nomination application is in process. I'm wondering now, if I should wait for a week or two to see if any response comes from the State of Victoria first? Or should I complete my Visa application for 189 instead?
> 
> My concerns are that State nominated visa applications are processed quicker, as per my observation. I'm afraid that if I lodge a visa application under 189, it may be delayed.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Regards.
> Salman.


Salman, 
We applied on 22 Jan with 60 points and no invite yet. How many points did you have? And what was the category?


----------



## mohsinhere

bliss said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes
> 
> Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:
> 
> CO name :- L
> Team 34
> 
> What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Finally the wait paid off ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## Sharmaabhi

Hi All,

By the grace of God I received my Grant on 06.02.2014. 

Thanks to everyone who posted their queries and the ones who replied to the queries of others. It helped a lot in gaining knowledge and thus implementing it in my case.

All the very best to others in queue of the visa...


----------



## adudecool

Hi All,

Today morning I got an .email from my CO asking for payment and additional document for my wife.

She is from Brisbane team 33, initials AK

Cheers


----------



## msalmank

Saradha_J said:


> Salman,
> We applied on 22 Jan with 60 points and no invite yet. How many points did you have? And what was the category?


Hi Saradha,

I applied for 261313 (Software Engineer). I have almost 8 years experience and claimed a total of 65 points (for independent EOI). If I get state nomination, that would make it 70 points.

Best of luck with your application!

Regards,
Salman


----------



## hashtagPR

bliss said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes
> 
> Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:
> 
> CO name :- L
> Team 34
> 
> What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Finally the wait paid off ...




Congrats!
Good to hear Dec 190 applicants geting grants !
Should clear off the waiting Nov applicants too soon
Mine is the same team too:amen:


----------



## SRS_2013

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of God I received my Grant on 06.02.2014.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posted their queries and the ones who replied to the queries of others. It helped a lot in gaining knowledge and thus implementing it in my case.
> 
> All the very best to others in queue of the visa...


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Deepshikha

msalmank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for EOI on on 30th January, 2014. And thank God, got invited today! I applied for both Skilled Independent (189) and Skilled Nominated (190) and got an invite against the Skilled Independent application.
> 
> I received word from the State of Victoria earlier today as well indicating that my nomination application is in process. I'm wondering now, if I should wait for a week or two to see if any response comes from the State of Victoria first? Or should I complete my Visa application for 189 instead?
> 
> My concerns are that State nominated visa applications are processed quicker, as per my observation. I'm afraid that if I lodge a visa application under 189, it may be delayed.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Regards.
> Salman.


Congratulations !! Can you please suggest when did you get the invite ?? around 12 am or lately.. so that we may know if we can still expect something.:fingerscrossed:

Regards
Ds


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Count:* 10/02/2014 
01 bliss
02 Sharmaabhi


Congrats Sharmaabhi


----------



## bliss

ut0410 said:


> Congratulations - a great news to start the day with!! Whether it is for others or yourself - the sound of a Grant always makes me happy
> 
> Hoping faster processing for all those in line - :fingerscrossed:


Thanks a lot ut0410.


----------



## Sharmaabhi

misguided said:


> *EXPAT Forum Grant Count:* 10/02/2014
> 01 bliss
> 02 Sharmaabhi
> 
> 
> Congrats Sharmaabhi


Hey Misguided, 
Thanks a lot...


----------



## Sharmaabhi

SRS_2013 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Hi SRS_2013, 
Thanks a lot...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bliss said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes
> 
> Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:
> 
> CO name :- L
> Team 34
> 
> What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Finally the wait paid off ...


hi bliss.

Finally you reached your destination after many hurdles. Good to see your positive outcome of visa application and am very gald for your achievement buddy.

Congratulations for your grand success and may your transition to australia happens in a hassle-free manner.

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## Black_Rose

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of God I received my Grant on 06.02.2014.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posted their queries and the ones who replied to the queries of others. It helped a lot in gaining knowledge and thus implementing it in my case.
> 
> All the very best to others in queue of the visa...


Congratulation buddy.... :spy:



adudecool said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning I got an .email from my CO asking for payment and additional document for my wife.
> 
> She is from Brisbane team 33, initials AK
> 
> Cheers


Great News...you are near mate


----------



## misguided

Apologies just realized Sharmaabhi received grant on the 6th , that keeps todays count at 1. Updated the 6th List .


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014 
01 jre05
02 ratnesh.nagori
03 imrukhan81
04 upendrasingh
05 BlackBelt
06 Bhupesh545
07 Sharmaabhi


----------



## bliss

Thanks all for the warm wishes; I still cannot believe my eyes 

SAMD_Oz, yangxh7 , SRS_2013, ramaus, hashtagPR , Nishant, Misguided I wish you guys get your grant soon and share the news with all of us. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks Ratnesh for your wishes and wish you all the very best for your big move. its a sister and not Bro  

Hey 0Z-Dream and JRE05 Where are you guys:yo: ? 

Thanks Panko for your words; yes it came true.

Thanks to God for listening to our prayers ; what a bumpy ride it was; Thanks to all forum members for their guidance and support, I am really sorry if I missed some names. 

Challenges faced

===============
Had to reassess ACS due to new rule; :rant:
DIBP suspended State sponsorship :tsk:
DIBP came up with new rule for 6 golden occupation :brick:
Had to do IELTS 7 times; achieved 9 at times but always used to get 6.5 in one of the module; next time scored 8.5 in that module but 6.5 in some other ; so one way or the other this 6.5 was not leaving me. :ballchain:
Finally applied for Vetassess and just requested them to process my file early and they did. :focus:

So at times I used to feel it is so near and sometimes this grant used to seem so far. layball: 

Finally all is well what ends well and new challenges start now.:amen::amen:


And special thanks to my CO "Lisa" :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:

Soon will be moving to Sydney ;lane: Keep in touch guys . Need to do many more things before making this move.


----------



## bliss

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi bliss.
> 
> Finally you reached your destination after many hurdles. Good to see your positive outcome of visa application and am very gald for your achievement buddy.
> 
> Congratulations for your grand success and may your transition to australia happens in a hassle-free manner.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


Hey Sathiya; 

Thanks a lot for your wishes. me too wishing you the same. 
I am so happy  pinching myself again and again that I am not dreaming. 
Thank you for your help and support as always.

Rgds,
Bliss


----------



## n.sh

Cheers to the girl power!! go ahead and have a great life!




bliss said:


> Thanks all for the warm wishes; I still cannot believe my eyes
> 
> SAMD_Oz, yangxh7 , SRS_2013, ramaus, hashtagPR , Nishant, Misguided I wish you guys get your grant soon and share the news with all of us. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your wishes and wish you all the very best for your big move. its a sister and not Bro
> 
> Hey 0Z-Dream and JRE05 Where are you guys:yo: ?
> 
> Thanks Panko for your words; yes it came true.
> 
> Thanks to God for listening to our prayers ; what a bumpy ride it was; Thanks to all forum members for their guidance and support, I am really sorry if I missed some names.
> 
> Challenges faced
> 
> ===============
> Had to reassess ACS due to new rule; :rant:
> DIBP suspended State sponsorship :tsk:
> DIBP came up with new rule for 6 golden occupation :brick:
> Had to do IELTS 7 times; achieved 9 at times but always used to get 6.5 in one of the module; next time scored 8.5 in that module but 6.5 in some other ; so one way or the other this 6.5 was not leaving me. :ballchain:
> Finally applied for Vetassess and just requested them to process my file early and they did. :focus:
> 
> So at times I used to feel it is so near and sometimes this grant used to seem so far. layball:
> 
> Finally all is well what ends well and new challenges start now.:amen::amen:
> 
> 
> And special thanks to my CO "Lisa" :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:
> 
> Soon will be moving to Sydney ;lane: Keep in touch guys . Need to do many more things before making this move.


----------



## olways

Guys, for those of you who are waiting for over 6 months for your 190 visa to be finalized, I have started a new thread titled 'Waiting over 6 months for 190 visa' 
It would be better to have a separate discussion among those whose cases are put on prolonged waits.


----------



## thinkpanther

Dear All,

Today I received an email from adelaide GSM Team 8 asking for further documents.

While Form 80 and Form 1221 I had expected them to ask for, what surprised me is that they have also asked for Proof of Birth evidence. While we have submitted our Passport copies, it doesnt look like they are accepting that. We are now going to submit our Secondary School Certificates. The only issue is that they are also looking for some kind of a written statement as given in their requirement below -

Please provide full birth certificates for each applicant. If your country of birth does not issue
birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s
equivalent documentation, for example, secondary school certificate, family book extracts or
family census register.

Has anyone given such a written notification before? Can I get a copy of the same?

Also, how has the general experience been with Adelaide Team 8?

Regards


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

thinkpanther said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I received an email from adelaide GSM Team 8 asking for further documents.
> 
> While Form 80 and Form 1221 I had expected them to ask for, what surprised me is that they have also asked for Proof of Birth evidence. While we have submitted our Passport copies, it doesnt look like they are accepting that. We are now going to submit our Secondary School Certificates. The only issue is that they are also looking for some kind of a written statement as given in their requirement below -
> 
> Please provide full birth certificates for each applicant. If your country of birth does not issue
> birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s
> equivalent documentation, for example, secondary school certificate, family book extracts or
> family census register.
> 
> Has anyone given such a written notification before? Can I get a copy of the same?
> 
> Also, how has the general experience been with Adelaide Team 8?
> 
> Regards


I guess Secondary school certificate should suffice. I submitted that only and no written notification.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

thinkpanther said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I received an email from adelaide GSM Team 8 asking for further documents.
> 
> While Form 80 and Form 1221 I had expected them to ask for, what surprised me is that they have also asked for Proof of Birth evidence. While we have submitted our Passport copies, it doesnt look like they are accepting that. We are now going to submit our Secondary School Certificates. The only issue is that they are also looking for some kind of a written statement as given in their requirement below -
> 
> Please provide full birth certificates for each applicant. If your country of birth does not issue
> birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s
> equivalent documentation, for example, secondary school certificate, family book extracts or
> family census register.
> 
> Has anyone given such a written notification before? Can I get a copy of the same?
> 
> Also, how has the general experience been with Adelaide Team 8?
> 
> Regards


You don't have birth certificate??
If not, then provide the secondary school certificate, along with any further document you might have which has birth proof, for eg, voter I'd, aadhar card, college LC, or any docs.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

jre05 said:


> Hi again
> 
> Well congratulations first of all.
> 
> Actually it is easy from now onwards, no need of any agent. Its just filling 17 pages (Similar to EOI) and pay and upload documents, thats all.
> 
> Step by step quickly:
> 
> 1. Click "Apply Visa" button in your EOI.
> 2. It will ask you to create a user name (Preferably use email ID) and password. Bookmark it and save user id/password in browser for easy logging in future.
> 3. Then you can fill the pages one by one (It guides you automatically). Save and click next every page (Like EOI).
> 4. You can save and logout and continue laters. Once submitted, you have no option to edit.
> 6. Once you come to last page, it takes you to payment page. Use credit card to pay for the entire family or applicants in AUD.
> 7. Immediately you get recipt in your email and you can start uploading all documents (All documents should be notarized from Notary with seal as "Certified true copy of the originals" and all notary's information. he has 2 or 3 seals which generally they put.)
> 8. Upload all documents.
> 9. Collect PCC for all countries where you lived more than 12 months in the last 10 year. (India's is mandatory if you are an Indian citizen or lived here for long time recently).
> 10. Go for Medicals (Take your Hap ID printout, which you can generate using "Organize Medicals" link in your documents section. You need to fill all questions asked there and click ok and it generates a letter which you should take to clinic. ).
> 11. Book an appointment with the clinic nominated in DIBP website and go with Original Passport, HAP ID letter, Passport size photo, form 26 and 160 (All are available in this below)
> immi.gov.au/allforms/
> 
> 12. Obtain PCC for all applicants above age 18.
> 13. Form 80 for app applicants above 18.
> 14. Form 1221 for all secondary applicants.
> 15. Medicals for all applicants.
> 16. All documents hope you know (There is a list, which you can get in other threads).
> 
> All I gave you, just please do and search in detail what all list you needed.
> 
> Al the best.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Nice detailed reply buddy!!!
He and quite a lot of applicants must be happy with this post of yours..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Black_Rose

olways said:


> Guys, for those of you who are waiting for over 6 months for your 190 visa to be finalized, I have started a new thread titled 'Waiting over 6 months for 190 visa'
> It would be better to have a separate discussion among those whose cases are put on prolonged waits.


good work. however the problem will be that after one month 6 months will be 7 months and thus need to open another threat titled 'waiting over 7 months for 190 visa' and so on..lolz


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi Friends,

Can any one please tell me the procedure to get passport for *infants *in India. What are the documents one should present to PSK officer to get the passport ?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Regards,
Shan.


----------



## emerald89

Big congratulations! sister. 

Could you please share what is the IELTS module you have got 6.5 for the first time and 8.5 for the second time? 

Really salute your perseverance to sit IELTS for 7 times... 



bliss said:


> Thanks all for the warm wishes; I still cannot believe my eyes
> 
> SAMD_Oz, yangxh7 , SRS_2013, ramaus, hashtagPR , Nishant, Misguided I wish you guys get your grant soon and share the news with all of us. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your wishes and wish you all the very best for your big move. its a sister and not Bro
> 
> Hey 0Z-Dream and JRE05 Where are you guys:yo: ?
> 
> Thanks Panko for your words; yes it came true.
> 
> Thanks to God for listening to our prayers ; what a bumpy ride it was; Thanks to all forum members for their guidance and support, I am really sorry if I missed some names.
> 
> Challenges faced
> 
> ===============
> Had to reassess ACS due to new rule; :rant:
> DIBP suspended State sponsorship :tsk:
> DIBP came up with new rule for 6 golden occupation :brick:
> Had to do IELTS 7 times; achieved 9 at times but always used to get 6.5 in one of the module; next time scored 8.5 in that module but 6.5 in some other ; so one way or the other this 6.5 was not leaving me. :ballchain:
> Finally applied for Vetassess and just requested them to process my file early and they did. :focus:
> 
> So at times I used to feel it is so near and sometimes this grant used to seem so far. layball:
> 
> Finally all is well what ends well and new challenges start now.:amen::amen:
> 
> 
> And special thanks to my CO "Lisa" :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:
> 
> Soon will be moving to Sydney ;lane: Keep in touch guys . Need to do many more things before making this move.


----------



## harneek

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can any one please tell me the procedure to get passport for *infants *in India. What are the documents one should present to PSK officer to get the passport ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Shan.


You required both mother and father passports with endorsed spouse names on each other PP. without this, it is not valid for infant PP.
Anex H
Anex I - If baby don't have birt certificate
Baby Passport size photograph is must


----------



## kaurivneet

btkarthikram said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410---------
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan---------
> 
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/02/14-------------GhouseYaseen----------
> 13/01/14-------------kaurivneet------
> 13/01/14-------------btkarthikram
> 13/01/14-------------Jinc----------06/02/2014
> 16/01/14-------------misguided----------
> 17/01/14-------------thinkpanther--------
> 20/01/14-------------nextgoal------------
> 29/01/14-------------rein_marco----------
> 31/01/14-------------reddy84-------------
> 04/02/14-------------jcmk----------------
> 06/02/14-------------Neville Smith-------
> 10/02/14-------------prseeker------------
> 
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 10/01/14-------------dphajh--------
> 
> I've added me to the list. has anyone else who applied on 13/01 got a CO allocated. I see one who's got it


Hey ..
Could you please update the list.I got CO allocated today
13/01/14-------------kaurivneet------10/02/14

Thanks


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats bliss :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Congrats Sharmaabhi:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
17/01/14----------thinkpanther-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
*
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
21/12/13----------adudecool--------
_
23/12/13----------itstudent1985--------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## bliss

emerald89 said:


> Big congratulations! sister.
> 
> Could you please share what is the IELTS module you have got 6.5 for the first time and 8.5 for the second time?
> 
> Really salute your perseverance to sit IELTS for 7 times...


Hi emerald89 thanks a lot for your wishes. It was reading ; first time got 6.5 ; next time got 8.5 but then listening went down to 6.5 :noidea: ; next attempt Listening 9; reading 8; writing 8.5 but speaking 6.5 ; this cycle kept repeating. As in an endless loop.


----------



## Maverick7185

Dear All,

I got an email from CO stating that the *only item outstanding for my application is proof of functional english for my spouse.* I have contacted her college for issuing a letter for the same and would submit tonite.


Any idea how long before the golden email arrives?

Pls see my timeline for details


----------



## bliss

0z_dream said:


> So happy bliss...congrats..:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> now wats the next plan


Hey 0z_dream ; was waiting for you since morning so that you can mark my name in green in the list. Thank you so much for maintaining the list for all.

I hope and pray you share the good news soon.

Now its more of making tasklist of winding up from here , doing survey for schools for my kids, etc etc... lot of work before I fly to Sydney. 

Please keep in touch you have been very helpful always.

Thanks,
Bliss


----------



## Pailas

bliss said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes
> 
> Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:
> 
> CO name :- L
> Team 34
> 
> What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Finally the wait paid off ...


Awesome... Congratulations bliss...!!!!!


----------



## Luqman

What is documents verification stage ? Some one called DIBP and they said the case is under document verification. I never heard of it after Medical and PCC has been requested by CO .


----------



## olways

Black_Rose said:


> good work. however the problem will be that after one month 6 months will be 7 months and thus need to open another threat titled 'waiting over 7 months for 190 visa' and so on..lolz


Black_Rose, thank you very much for your feedback. However 6 months is a standard processing time set by DIBP for 190 visa. Thus, anyone who has passed this threshold is welcome to share their posts. Having that said, I hope to see no one from this forum posting in my thread since I sincerely wish all of you super speedy grants.


----------



## 0z_dream

Hey bliss, i wish a good life there...



bliss said:


> Hey 0z_dream ; was waiting for you since morning so that you can mark my name in green in the list. Thank you so much for maintaining the list for all.
> 
> I hope and pray you share the good news soon.
> 
> Now its more of making tasklist of winding up from here , doing survey for schools for my kids, etc etc... lot of work before I fly to Sydney.
> 
> Please keep in touch you have been very helpful always.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bliss


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Sharmaabhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By the grace of God I received my Grant on 06.02.2014.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posted their queries and the ones who replied to the queries of others. It helped a lot in gaining knowledge and thus implementing it in my case.
> 
> All the very best to others in queue of the visa...


A wonderful news to hear from you dear and many more congrats for your success with visa application. Wish you all the best for your fruitful career in Australia.

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## adudecool

0z_dream said:


> Congrats bliss :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> Congrats Sharmaabhi:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> 21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
> 
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------
> 
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14
> 
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------
> 
> 05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14
> 
> 10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------
> 
> 14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
> 16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> 
> 21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> 
> 
> 27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
> 28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14
> 
> 04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
> 
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> 
> 13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
> 
> 13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
> 17/01/14----------thinkpanther-
> 
> TYPE 190
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> 
> 18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 
> 04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------
> 
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14
> 05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14
> 
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> 
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------
> 
> 08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
> 
> 
> 09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------
> 
> 09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 
> 11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
> 12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---
> 
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14
> 
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------
> 
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> 
> 18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14
> 
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-
> 
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> 
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 
> 
> 04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14
> 
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> 
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> 
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14
> 
> 11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14
> 
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
> 
> 13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
> 16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14
> 
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
> 18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
> 
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> 
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14
> 
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool--------CO:10/02/14
> 
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985--------CO: 06/02/14----------
> 
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 08/01/14----------ut0410-------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
> 13/02/14----------CSP-----------------
> 
> TYPE 489
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14


Updated


----------



## kaurivneet

Dear Senior Members,

I have got CO allocated today and they have requested for Birth Certificate for all the applicants.However, I had already uploaded the Birth Certificate earlier.I am not sure why they asked for it again.Any idea what to do?? SHould I upload the doc again??

Moreover my phone number got changed recently.Can anybody tell how to update them.I am unsure about the process..Do I need to fill Change of Circumstances form??
I have been assigned Team 08 Adelaide.

Your replies are appreciated


----------



## it_engg

adudecool said:


> Updated


hi 

i just found that u got ur uk pcc.
can you let me know how to apply for uk pcc

i have stayed in uk for 11 month 10 days ,do i need to get it?


----------



## reddy84

kaurivneet said:


> Dear Senior Members,
> 
> I have got CO allocated today and they have requested for Birth Certificate for all the applicants.However, I had already uploaded the Birth Certificate earlier.I am not sure why they asked for it again.Any idea what to do?? SHould I upload the doc again??
> 
> Moreover my phone number got changed recently.Can anybody tell how to update them.I am unsure about the process..Do I need to fill Change of Circumstances form??
> I have been assigned Team 08 Adelaide.
> 
> Your replies are appreciated


Hi Mate, 
I did find couple of threads where some documents were requested again even after same were uploaded. there might be a case where CO might not able to download the doc. Provide the same in email to CO and if they need diff sort of supporting doc they should get back to you again. 

to update your contact details you can call immi hotline or email co as well alternatively. 

Cheers
Reddy


----------



## Saradha_J

msalmank said:


> Hi Saradha,
> 
> I applied for 261313 (Software Engineer). I have almost 8 years experience and claimed a total of 65 points (for independent EOI). If I get state nomination, that would make it 70 points.
> 
> Best of luck with your application!
> 
> Regards,
> Salman


So looks like you're one of the lucky few who got the invite today. Congratulations and Good luck in further processing  . 
We have just 60 points so I guess we're at the end of a long line here!!


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated adudecool
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
17/01/14----------thinkpanther-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
*
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## Wasee

Luqman said:


> What is documents verification stage ? Some one called DIBP and they said the case is under document verification. I never heard of it after Medical and PCC has been requested by CO .



they do verify assessment letter and IELTS result. as per my knowledge, not all the cases, but they do send degree and other similar documents to respective consulate for verification for majority of cases.


----------



## nadh1981

I feel joyed to inform friends here about my Grant... 

Yes... I received it at 8:00 AM today. Though not a very active participant, I have been following this forum since a long time. This forum has helped me cope up with many situations I have gone through during this process. I was depressed about loosing points on my experience as I have a non ICT degree. Gone thorough emotions of different people on this thread and another thread for Victoria SS. 

Wish me all the best for my future in new land


----------



## Hmenon

bliss said:


> Thanks a lot ut0410.


Congratulations to all...


----------



## kaurivneet

reddy84 said:


> Hi Mate,
> I did find couple of threads where some documents were requested again even after same were uploaded. there might be a case where CO might not able to download the doc. Provide the same in email to CO and if they need diff sort of supporting doc they should get back to you again.
> 
> to update your contact details you can call immi hotline or email co as well alternatively.
> 
> Cheers
> Reddy


Could you pls provide hotline number as well


----------



## SRS_2013

nadh1981 said:


> I feel joyed to inform friends here about my Grant...
> 
> Yes... I received it at 8:00 AM today. Though not a very active participant, I have been following this forum since a long time. This forum has helped me cope up with many situations I have gone through during this process. I was depressed about loosing points on my experience as I have a non ICT degree. Gone thorough emotions of different people on this thread and another thread for Victoria SS.
> 
> Wish me all the best for my future in new land


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## rajurokz

Can someone through light on this??


----------



## hashtagPR

Luqman said:


> What is documents verification stage ? Some one called DIBP and they said the case is under document verification. I never heard of it after Medical and PCC has been requested by CO .



Which team and CO?
and which state?


----------



## hashtagPR

nadh1981 said:


> I feel joyed to inform friends here about my Grant...
> 
> Yes... I received it at 8:00 AM today. Though not a very active participant, I have been following this forum since a long time. This forum has helped me cope up with many situations I have gone through during this process. I was depressed about loosing points on my experience as I have a non ICT degree. Gone thorough emotions of different people on this thread and another thread for Victoria SS.
> 
> Wish me all the best for my future in new land


Congrats!
Me too applied for VIC.
Which team and CO?
Did the CO contact you or direct grant?


----------



## nadh1981

hashtagPR said:


> Congrats!
> Me too applied for VIC.
> Which team and CO?
> Did the CO contact you or direct grant?


Bisbane GSM team 35, and CO is DC. It is a direct grant


----------



## hashtagPR

nadh1981 said:


> Bisbane GSM team 35, and CO is DC. It is a direct grant



Awesome!
All the best for the next steps !!


----------



## TimeSpace

Just uploaded all docs except for receipts of ME check which will be done in this month.


----------



## ishaanchal

Hi There,

Anybody looking for a Single Room or Double Room short term accommodation in Canberra, ACT can contact me. My email address is - thakurishaan @ yahoo. com


----------



## Luqman

hashtagPR said:


> Which team and CO?
> and which state?


Adelaide team 4 CO initials MB


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014 
01 bliss
02 nadh1981

Congrats nadh1981


----------



## Luqman

Wasee said:


> they do verify assessment letter and IELTS result. as per my knowledge, not all the cases, but they do send degree and other similar documents to respective consulate for verification for majority of cases.


To shorten the time they should ask verified documents directly from us. Like attestation from foreign office etc. How long would it take if there is such a verification ?


----------



## nectar_s

I would like to update my timeline in the link. can anyone share it.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

it_engg said:


> hi
> 
> i just found that u got ur uk pcc.
> can you let me know how to apply for uk pcc
> 
> i have stayed in uk for 11 month 10 days ,do i need to get it?


You need PCC only when you have stayed for more than 12 months, so not required.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## msalmank

Deepshikha said:


> Congratulations !! Can you please suggest when did you get the invite ?? around 12 am or lately.. so that we may know if we can still expect something.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> Ds


I'm not sure exactly. I think I checked around 7 AM Pakistan time, which would be 2:00 PM Australian time. (I retained the services of a migration agent to act on my behalf. He would've been the one who got the email on invite, I had the login information to SkillSelect and thus saw it myself before he forwarded the actual email to me)

Regards.
Salman.


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats nadh1981 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
17/01/14----------thinkpanther-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
*
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## bapan

*Hello*

Dear All,
I am new in this blog. I have applied for 189 visa.
I have visited this blog often and I think that its a good blog for friendship and exchange.
Regards,
Bapan


----------



## 0z_dream

Guys,
Anyone waiting for PB 's response from team 2, im waiting for 2 weeks


----------



## tshanmuganathan

*Thanks*



harneek said:


> You required both mother and father passports with endorsed spouse names on each other PP. without this, it is not valid for infant PP.
> Anex H
> Anex I - If baby don't have birt certificate
> Baby Passport size photograph is must


Hi Harneek, Thank you for your reply. I have my name on my wife's passport and inturn she has her name on my passport.

Is this sufficient to get baby's passport done or do we require Birth Certificate ?

Rgds,
Shan.


----------



## rjx

Grant! Grant! Grant!

Just got our Visa 190 Grant today! Thank you God for this blessing!

Lodge: Oct. 30
CO: LM Team 7 Adelaide

Really really happy. I thought our application has a problem because the grant was taking too long but in the end we just have to trust in God.


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats rjx :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
17/01/14----------thinkpanther-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
*
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## harneek

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Harneek, Thank you for your reply. I have my name on my wife's passport and inturn she has her name on my passport.
> 
> Is this sufficient to get baby's passport done or do we require Birth Certificate ?
> 
> Rgds,
> Shan.


Passport part is ok
Preferably birth certificate, if not then Anex I is required with nottary attestation.


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> 2013 where r u..?, any news from PB team 2


Hey...I asked my agent to send the docs again on Friday... !!! No updates today...let's see this week....!!!

I'm out of town....will try to call PB on wed 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> Guys,
> Anyone waiting for PB 's response from team 2, im waiting for 2 weeks


4th week starts for me... !!! 
Wish we had an option to change CO's...haha

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## IAA81

Hello guys,

I have checked today "last updated" date changed to 10-20-2014, and health evidence status changed to "requested" from "recommended" state also "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Other (specify)" is requested on 10-2-14.

What does it means??


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi Harneek, Thank you for your reply. I have my name on my wife's passport and inturn she has her name on my passport.
> 
> Is this sufficient to get baby's passport done or do we require Birth Certificate ?
> 
> Rgds,
> Shan.


.

Hi Shanmuganathan,

At the Bangalore passport office, you could walk in between 9:30am - 11:30am with both parents having a valid passport along with the child's birth certificate. This would suffice.

Also, if your kid is 2yrs or below, recommend you have a passport photos taken in advance and provide them at the A counter.


----------



## prseeker

bliss said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes
> 
> Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:
> 
> CO name :- L
> Team 34
> 
> What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Finally the wait paid off ...


Congrats


----------



## rein_marco

Congratulations to all who got an invite. 

Guys can anyone help me with this? Last year on march 8 I did my medical exam to extend my student visa. I'm a nurse so I did everything and I'm pretty sure that this is valid for my 189 application. However I am worried that I will get a CO after march 8. Would that mean that my medical be expired or would it still be valid because even though that's the case, I lodged my visa on Jan 29? 

Thank you.


----------



## 0z_dream

IAA81 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have checked today "last updated" date changed to 10-20-2014, and health evidence status changed to "requested" from "recommended" state also "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Other (specify)" is requested on 10-2-14.
> 
> What does it means??


It means your co/team has checked your account, so might be checking your application


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rein_marco said:


> Congratulations to all who got an invite.
> 
> Guys can anyone help me with this? Last year on march 8 I did my medical exam to extend my student visa. I'm a nurse so I did everything and I'm pretty sure that this is valid for my 189 application. However I am worried that I will get a CO after march 8. Would that mean that my medical be expired or would it still be valid because even though that's the case, I lodged my visa on Jan 29?
> 
> Thank you.


You will probably have to get the medicals done once again given the time lapse.
Normally if it is within 6mns some CO allow it.
Let the CO request for it, and then proceed.
Though my feel is you should be doing your medicals and submit it..
Decision is yours

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## kattyle

Dear folks,

I got the invitation today ( 10th feb) and my agent has lodged PR for me. She has sent me the email of medicare application and my visa status is now bridging visa A. I filled in form 80 quite a while ago, but the problem is my TR has recently expired ( on 7/2/2014) and therefore i have to leave Australia. My question is do i need to edit form 80 on the question " Do you currently live in Australia", i answered Yes but now im no longer in australia and when i asked my agent she said no need to change. Just a bit worried if the info is not true, something will happen to my grant. Anyway what are your thoughts on this?


p/s: No idea how to have a timeline as signature.


----------



## Black_Rose

rjx said:


> Grant! Grant! Grant!
> 
> Just got our Visa 190 Grant today! Thank you God for this blessing!
> 
> Lodge: Oct. 30
> CO: LM Team 7 Adelaide
> 
> Really really happy. I thought our application has a problem because the grant was taking too long but in the end we just have to trust in God.


Congratulation dude...Have a great life in Australia. :rapture:


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



bliss said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes
> 
> Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:
> 
> CO name :- L
> Team 34
> 
> What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Finally the wait paid off ...


.

Congratulation Bliss,

Patience is the mother of all Virtues. Have a great time in your new home - Australia.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



prseeker said:


> Seniors ,
> 
> I got my invite today  , now I will try to lodge the Visa Application . I am very nervous about it and the reason behind that is lack of knowledge . Is there any idiots guide for filing Visa which I can follow
> 
> I have no idea about the forms you senior guys keep discussing for example famous "Form 80 " . What all forms do I need to fill ? From where I should download them .
> 
> Since I have an invite now what should be the next logical step I should take . Till here I have done the processing myself , should I hire an agent now ? Is it very complicated from here onwards .
> 
> Regards
> PD


.

Hi prseeker,

Once you've got your SS, the next step is pretty intutive. jre05 has responded well to your query.

Just make sure, you double check when you fill form 80, 1221. Also note, you need to fill form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse in case you are a family.


----------



## chdboy

Hi Arun,

They have all details of yours now and can make out easily. 
Also, even the new approach will not help you. Reasons:

You have already claimed a work ex of 3 years in your recent application to ACS and got 2 years deducted. Now if you go back and claim additional work ex for (MCA+MTech=5 years) period means you will be claiming total 8 years (3 claimed earlier + 5 years additional by replacing the above 2 degrees with work ex)

Further, considering that you have done a BSc in non IT field _( in their current evaluation they have considered it in IT as you have shown MCA with it)_ you will have to write one RPL report (very time consuimg) and submit the application again. Also, for non IT degree - they normally deduct 2+4=6 years from the total experience (_they did so from my Mechnical Engg degree background where 11 years exp was cut short by 6 years_). 

So you will be left with total 8-6=2 years experience i.e. less than 3 years....thus even applying again on the basis of BSc will not help you now.

Instead of this, my suggestion would be to try in a different skill area ( Non ACS) and get yourself evaluated based on your BSc degree and then apply. Your evaluation agency will be different from ACS depending on what area you choose. Alternatively, you work hard, get 7+ in IELTS ( it is not very difficult) and then apply for SS.


Good luck !!!



aruno said:


> Guys!! Your guidence is highly required please find some time and help me.
> 
> I am Arun, from Hyderabad, India.
> 
> with a great excietment, after knowing about australian PR, applied for ACS last year around May 10th or so.
> 
> I have BSc in computer science, MCA, and MTech and 3 years experience.
> 
> To my surprise they (DIAC) bombed with a rule of cutting 2 years ( I am left with a year after deduction). By the time I already submitted my ACS and after 3 months got +ve result as expected and reduced experience.
> 
> Now all that I can do is get 8 IELTS or 7 IELTS + SS which are difficult for me.
> 
> Actually while doing MCA, Mtech I worked in IT jobs fulltime. I have all documents for that but fearing about my BSc is not IT Major in terms of AQF I didnt mention about that experience and gave preference to Education. But in ACS Report they considered my BSc computers as IT Major.
> 
> Now I am paying for that. My Question is:
> 
> *Can I remove my MCA and Mtech and again apply for ACS with job details in that duration?
> If I do, will they some how come to know or cross verify my previous application and reject?*
> 
> Any body who were in similar situation or have some idea please help me....
> 
> Suppose everything went well what documents should I submit as proof of employment for VISA Lodge.
> 
> Becauase *I don't have IT Reruns for my initial two companies*. I have all the rest.
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> ~Arun


----------



## rein_marco

kattyle said:


> Dear folks,
> 
> I got the invitation today ( 10th feb) and my agent has lodged PR for me. She has sent me the email of medicare application and my visa status is now bridging visa A. I filled in form 80 quite a while ago, but the problem is my TR has recently expired ( on 7/2/2014) and therefore i have to leave Australia. My question is do i need to edit form 80 on the question " Do you currently live in Australia", i answered Yes but now im no longer in australia and when i asked my agent she said no need to change. Just a bit worried if the info is not true, something will happen to my grant. Anyway what are your thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> p/s: No idea how to have a timeline as signature.


If you have bridging visa A you don't need to leave Australia. Why did your agent say you have to?


----------



## rein_marco

Nishant Dundas said:


> You will probably have to get the medicals done once again given the time lapse.
> Normally if it is within 6mns some CO allow it.
> Let the CO request for it, and then proceed.
> Though my feel is you should be doing your medicals and submit it..
> Decision is yours
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks for your reply. 

I'm a bit broke at the moment so I pails really want to undergo medical exam if it isn't necessary. 

If they only allow medicals in the last 6 months it's a bit unfair since they asked for the last 12 months. Plus the validity of the medical exam is a year. Does it make a difference that I did it in Australia?


----------



## kattyle

rein_marco said:


> If you have bridging visa A you don't need to leave Australia. Why did your agent say you have to?


I only obtained the invitation today 10th feb whereas my TR expired on 7th feb. i have no choice but to leave australia on the day my TR expires or else i will have some trouble later if i try to overstay untill the 10th. My bridging visa A only valid as of the 10th feb after the agent have lodged the application. I dont really get it though. Thought it shoule be an offshore application since i already left the country on the 7th feb.


----------



## rjx

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation dude...Have a great life in Australia. :rapture:


Thanks! Good luck to your application.


----------



## prseeker

jre05 said:


> Hi again
> 
> Well congratulations first of all.
> 
> Actually it is easy from now onwards, no need of any agent. Its just filling 17 pages (Similar to EOI) and pay and upload documents, thats all.
> 
> Step by step quickly:
> 
> 1. Click "Apply Visa" button in your EOI.
> 2. It will ask you to create a user name (Preferably use email ID) and password. Bookmark it and save user id/password in browser for easy logging in future.
> 3. Then you can fill the pages one by one (It guides you automatically). Save and click next every page (Like EOI).
> 4. You can save and logout and continue laters. Once submitted, you have no option to edit.
> 6. Once you come to last page, it takes you to payment page. Use credit card to pay for the entire family or applicants in AUD.
> 7. Immediately you get recipt in your email and you can start uploading all documents (All documents should be notarized from Notary with seal as "Certified true copy of the originals" and all notary's information. he has 2 or 3 seals which generally they put.)
> 8. Upload all documents.
> 9. Collect PCC for all countries where you lived more than 12 months in the last 10 year. (India's is mandatory if you are an Indian citizen or lived here for long time recently).
> 10. Go for Medicals (Take your Hap ID printout, which you can generate using "Organize Medicals" link in your documents section. You need to fill all questions asked there and click ok and it generates a letter which you should take to clinic. ).
> 11. Book an appointment with the clinic nominated in DIBP website and go with Original Passport, HAP ID letter, Passport size photo, form 26 and 160 (All are available in this below)
> immi.gov.au/allforms/
> 
> 12. Obtain PCC for all applicants above age 18.
> 13. Form 80 for app applicants above 18.
> 14. Form 1221 for all secondary applicants.
> 15. Medicals for all applicants.
> 16. All documents hope you know (There is a list, which you can get in other threads).
> 
> All I gave you, just please do and search in detail what all list you needed.
> 
> Al the best.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


You are the MAN !!!!

This post is a sticky material , I am sure lot of guys will be benefit from it .

I have created the immi account and filled those 17 pages to best of my knowledge and understanding and now I am at the payment page . I plan to do the payment in couple of days . On the payment page it shows option like Debit/Credit card . Can I use a Debit card as well? I remember a lot of people were running from post to pillar as they didn't have the card with that kind of limit . 
Our resident angle *RATNESH.NAGORI* even offered help with it 

About the documents , do we need to get ALL of them notarized . I was under impression that if they are color scan of originals then we don't need to notarize them. 
The documents which I submitted to ACS ( Declaration of R&R from last organization , Markesheets , Passport Copies ) are notarized . But this time I have to upload zillions of documents and they are not notarized like Salary Slips , Offer letters , Tax documents etc. I am in Dubai , so if I want to get all of them notarized then I have to take a bank loan  as they charge around 150 DHS (2500 INR) for each page.

When do I need to fill Form 80 and Form 1221 and from where do I download them ? Should I start filling it before I make the payment ?

Thanks again JR for all the help , we all really appreciate it.

Regards 
PD


----------



## rjx

0z_dream said:


> Congrats rjx :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thanks dude! Hope you got yours soon as well!


----------



## Qazi_91

2613 Analyst Programmer

For 189 Visa, I am able to score 60 points based on Age, Education and Experience. 

AND

For 190 Visa, I am able to score 65 points based on Age, Education, Experience and State Sponsorship.

Now I am planning for a EOI based on above scores. Can anybody help me here, I am in dilemma. Should I apply for 189 Visa with 60 points or 190 Visa with 65 points. What are the chances of invitation on 60 points.

At the same time I don't want myself to be restricted in a single state.

Timely help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> You are the MAN !!!!
> 
> This post is a sticky material , I am sure lot of guys will be benefit from it .
> 
> I have created the immi account and filled those 17 pages to best of my knowledge and understanding and now I am at the payment page . I plan to do the payment in couple of days . On the payment page it shows option like Debit/Credit card . Can I use a Debit card as well? I remember a lot of people were running from post to pillar as they didn't had the card with that kind of limit .
> Our resident angle *RATNESH.NAGORI* even offered help with it
> 
> About the documents , do we need to get ALL of them notarized . I was under impression that if they are color scan of originals then we don't need to notarize them.
> The documents which I submitted to ACS ( Declaration of R&R from last organization , Markesheets , Passport Copies ) are notarized . But this time I have to upload zillions of documents and they are not notarized like Salary Slips , Offer letters , Tax documents etc. I am in Dubai , so if I want to get all of them notarized then I have to take a bank loan  as they charge around 150 DHS (2500 INR) for each page.
> 
> When do I need to fill Form 80 and Form 1221 and from where do I download them ? Should I start filling it before I make the payment ?
> 
> Thanks again JR for all the help , we all really appreciate it.
> 
> Regards
> PD


You can upload coloured scans, its fine. If you have a black & white copy of some document, it should be notarised and then upload coloured scan of that.

You can find Form 80 and 1221 on immi website. Just google "Form 80 immi gov au"  somehow i am not able to post URLs.


----------



## niroshanl

AncientGlory said:


> You only need more than 60 points if you are in the six high EOI receiving occupations. Otherwise with 60 points also you will get an invitation without any waiting period.
> 
> If you already have 60 points and if you are not in any of the high EOI receiving occupations there's no need to do IELTS again.


Hi Bro

Based on your signature it looks like you have got the invite with a week. Where can i check the High EOI recieving occupations, I just lodged my EOI last week

Regards
Niroshan


----------



## Qazi_91

2613 Analyst Programmer

For 189 Visa, I am able to score 60 points based on Age, Education and Experience. 

AND

For 190 Visa, I am able to score 65 points based on Age, Education, Experience and SS.

Now I am planning for a 'EOI' based on above scores. Can anybody help me here, I am in dilemma. Should I apply for 189 Visa with 60 points or 190 Visa with 65 points. What are the chances of invitation on 60 points.

At the same time I don't want myself to be restricted in a single state.


----------



## prseeker

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You can upload coloured scans, its fine. If you have a black & white copy of some document, it should be notarised and then upload coloured scan of that.
> 
> You can find Form 80 and 1221 on immi website. Just google "Form 80 immi gov au"  somehow i am not able to post URLs.


Apart from being angel , you are omnipresent as well 

Regarding form 80 and 1221 , should I download and prepare them and can upload them at some later stage ?
Can I use a debit card ? I have the Credit Card , it is issued is Dubai and these guys are charging some exuberant processing fees and giving out pathetic conversion rate .

Regards 
PD


----------



## rein_marco

kattyle said:


> I only obtained the invitation today 10th feb whereas my TR expired on 7th feb. i have no choice but to leave australia on the day my TR expires or else i will have some trouble later if i try to overstay untill the 10th. My bridging visa A only valid as of the 10th feb after the agent have lodged the application. I dont really get it though. Thought it shoule be an offshore application since i already left the country on the 7th feb.


If you're already out of Australia when your agent lodged your visa the n that means you weren't issued a bridging visa. Bridging visas are basically given to those who are still in Australia and are waiting for their next visa application to be processed. 

To answer your query I think there's a change in circumstances notice you can give them. I don't know exactly what you do but I've read on here people talking about it. 

Anyone know how?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> Apart from being angel , you are omnipresent as well
> 
> Regarding form 80 and 1221 , should I download and prepare them and can upload them at some later stage ?
> Can I use a debit card ? I have the Credit Card , it is issued is Dubai and these guys are charging some exuberant processing fees and giving out pathetic conversion rate .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Yes.. once you pay visa fees, you have 28 days to upload documents. But its good upload all docs ASAP coz you never know a CO might be allocated. So front loading all documents helps a lot. Fill Form 80 and 1221 in Adobe Reader, take a print, sign it at last page, scan all pages and then upload it. 

I remember on payment page you have option to pay via debit card. It should work with no issues.


----------



## prseeker

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes.. once you pay visa fees, you have 28 days to upload documents. But its good upload all docs ASAP coz you never know a CO might be allocated. So front loading all documents helps a lot. Fill Form 80 and 1221 in Adobe Reader, take a print, sign it at last page, scan all pages and then upload it.
> 
> I remember on payment page you have option to pay via debit card. It should work with no issues.


Do I need to fill Form 80 and Form 1221 both for myself and wife?

Regards 
PD


----------



## Gaurav Vas

Congrats nadh1981 !!


----------



## sunil chopra

Congrats rjx....ur timeline has really inspired me...I was really worried as I applied on 19/12/13 and still no revert from DIBP


----------



## GSingh08

Congratulation rjx wish u a successful life ahead in oz..


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014 
01 bliss
02 nadh1981
03 rjx

congrats rjx


----------



## Santhosh.15

misguided said:


> EXPAT Forum Grant Report: 10/02/2014
> 01 bliss
> 02 nadh1981
> 03 rjx
> 
> congrats rjx


Congrats to Bliss, Nadh1981 and Rjx. GOOD LUCK.

Great job Misguided, You are a PROPERGUIDE.

Santhosh


----------



## cherry83

misguided said:


> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
> 01 bliss
> 02 nadh1981
> 03 rjx
> 
> congrats rjx


Congratulations bliss, nadh1981 and rjx.........


----------



## 0z_dream

Updated Thinkpanter
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
_

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14---
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48--------
*
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## misguided

VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410---------
17/01/14-------------Gyan---------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/02/14-------------GhouseYaseen----------
*13/01/14-------------kaurivneet------10/02/14*
13/01/14-------------btkarthikram
*13/01/14-------------Jinc----------06/02/2014*
16/01/14-------------misguided----------
*17/01/14-------------thinkpanther--------10/02/14*
20/01/14-------------nextgoal------------
29/01/14-------------rein_marco----------
31/01/14-------------reddy84-------------
04/02/14-------------jcmk----------------
06/02/14-------------Neville Smith-------
10/02/14-------------prseeker------------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
10/01/14-------------dphajh--------

2 CO allocations today


----------



## misguided

battulas78 said:


> Great job Misguided, You are a PROPERGUIDE.


Thanks Mate


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> Do I need to fill Form 80 and Form 1221 both for myself and wife?
> 
> Regards
> PD


Form 80 for all applicants. For 1221 for applicants except primary one e.g. wife.


----------



## prseeker

misguided said:


> VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410---------
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan---------
> 
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/02/14-------------GhouseYaseen----------
> *13/01/14-------------kaurivneet------10/02/14*
> 13/01/14-------------btkarthikram
> *13/01/14-------------Jinc----------06/02/2014*
> 16/01/14-------------misguided----------
> *17/01/14-------------thinkpanther--------10/02/14*
> 20/01/14-------------nextgoal------------
> 29/01/14-------------rein_marco----------
> 31/01/14-------------reddy84-------------
> 04/02/14-------------jcmk----------------
> 06/02/14-------------Neville Smith-------
> 10/02/14-------------prseeker------------
> 
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 10/01/14-------------dphajh--------
> 
> 2 CO allocations today


Hey Misguided , I haven't applied for Visa yet . I just received the invite yesterday.

Regards 
PD


----------



## misguided

Updated 

VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410---------
17/01/14-------------Gyan---------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
08/02/14-------------GhouseYaseen----------
*13/01/14-------------kaurivneet------10/02/14*
13/01/14-------------btkarthikram
*13/01/14-------------Jinc----------06/02/2014*
16/01/14-------------misguided----------
*17/01/14-------------thinkpanther--------10/02/14*
20/01/14-------------nextgoal------------
29/01/14-------------rein_marco----------
31/01/14-------------reddy84-------------
04/02/14-------------jcmk----------------
06/02/14-------------Neville Smith-------


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
10/01/14-------------dphajh--------


----------



## rjx

sunil chopra said:


> Congrats rjx....ur timeline has really inspired me...I was really worried as I applied on 19/12/13 and still no revert from DIBP


Thanks! Don't worry, your grant will surely come. Just have faith in God. He is in control. God Bless.


----------



## amitch

Congrats rjx, Bliss, nadh1981, for your grants.

Best of luck.

Amit


----------



## nicemathan

amitch said:


> Are you not doing this via registered immi. agent ?
> If you have an agent, better consult with him. Thats why you must be paying him big bucks


No I am not going via an agent.

As there are lot of helpful people in this forum.


----------



## AusLover2013

*Waiting...*

Its 4 months today and no contact from DIBP at all  and abs no change in my account status 

Is there anybody with me with such long waiting period with no contact from DIBP???

My agent suggests not to call DIBP so helplessly sitting and checking status daily, hoping each day to see some change in status.


----------



## RRag

AusLover2013 said:


> Its 4 months today and no contact from DIBP at all  and abs no change in my account status
> 
> Is there anybody with me with such long waiting period with no contact from DIBP???
> 
> My agent suggests not to call DIBP so helplessly sitting and checking status daily, hoping each day to see some change in status.


r u going with an agent??


----------



## jinc

cherry83 said:


> The only place where i can check my status is Skill select EOI. Currently it shows LODGED. Will it change immediately after getting the grant?
> I also know the Visa application reference number. Will i be able to check the status somewhere else? Seniors, please help!!!!



Check in immiaccount, not in skillselect.


----------



## dphajh

Oh dear,

I hope co doesnt contact me because i have uploaded all document and she's just processing the.

Anyone else has a co allocated today???



misguided said:


> Updated
> 
> VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410---------
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan---------
> 
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 08/02/14-------------GhouseYaseen----------
> *13/01/14-------------kaurivneet------10/02/14*
> 13/01/14-------------btkarthikram
> *13/01/14-------------Jinc----------06/02/2014*
> 16/01/14-------------misguided----------
> *17/01/14-------------thinkpanther--------10/02/14*
> 20/01/14-------------nextgoal------------
> 29/01/14-------------rein_marco----------
> 31/01/14-------------reddy84-------------
> 04/02/14-------------jcmk----------------
> 06/02/14-------------Neville Smith-------
> 
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED-------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 10/01/14-------------dphajh--------


----------



## rajfirst

nadh1981 said:


> I feel joyed to inform friends here about my Grant...
> 
> Yes... I received it at 8:00 AM today. Though not a very active participant, I have been following this forum since a long time. This forum has helped me cope up with many situations I have gone through during this process. I was depressed about loosing points on my experience as I have a non ICT degree. Gone thorough emotions of different people on this thread and another thread for Victoria SS.
> 
> Wish me all the best for my future in new land


Congrats Dude!

All the very best! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bal

nadh1981 said:


> I feel joyed to inform friends here about my Grant...
> 
> Yes... I received it at 8:00 AM today. Though not a very active participant, I have been following this forum since a long time. This forum has helped me cope up with many situations I have gone through during this process. I was depressed about loosing points on my experience as I have a non ICT degree. Gone thorough emotions of different people on this thread and another thread for Victoria SS.
> 
> Wish me all the best for my future in new land


congrats dear.......


----------



## prseeker

dphajh said:


> Oh dear,
> 
> I hope co doesnt contact me because i have uploaded all document and she's just processing the.
> 
> Anyone else has a co allocated today???


Hi , 

Do you mind answering few queries 

How do we know when CO gets allocated ? 
When did you Lodge the Visa ?

Regards 
PD


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Do you mind answering few queries
> 
> How do we know when CO gets allocated ?
> When did you Lodge the Visa ?
> 
> Regards
> PD


You get email from CO  ..

But if you have front loaded all docs including Meds and PCC, then CO might not contact you at all and you are lucky to get a direct grant.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Do you mind answering few queries
> 
> How do we know when CO gets allocated ?
> When did you Lodge the Visa ?
> 
> Regards
> PD


You get email from CO  ..

But if you have front loaded all docs including Meds and PCC, then CO might not contact you at all and you are lucky to get a direct grant.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Do you mind answering few queries
> 
> How do we know when CO gets allocated ?
> When did you Lodge the Visa ?
> 
> Regards
> PD


You get email from CO  ..

But if you have front loaded all docs including Meds and PCC, then CO might not contact you at all and you are lucky to get a direct grant.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Do you mind answering few queries
> 
> How do we know when CO gets allocated ?
> When did you Lodge the Visa ?
> 
> Regards
> PD


You get email from CO  ..

But if you have front loaded all docs including Meds and PCC, then CO might not contact you at all and you are lucky to get a direct grant.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Do you mind answering few queries
> 
> How do we know when CO gets allocated ?
> When did you Lodge the Visa ?
> 
> Regards
> PD


You get email from CO  ..

But if you have front loaded all docs including Meds and PCC, then CO might not contact you at all and you are lucky to get a direct grant.


----------



## prseeker

Guys , 

I am trying to fill Form 80 . I am curious if there is any booklet or anything of sort available to guide you through . 
For example when we fill EOI , there is always a ? mark next to each question , clicking on it gives you a clear picture of what is being asked . 

Regards 
PD


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I am trying to fill Form 80 . I am curious if there is any booklet or anything of sort available to guide you through .
> For example when we fill EOI , there is always a ? mark next to each question , clicking on it gives you a clear picture of what is being asked .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Well Form 80 is simple then visa application  

Email me all questions in which you doubts ..


----------



## prseeker

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Well Form 80 is simple then visa application
> 
> Email me all questions in which you doubts ..


Simple 
I am taking screen shots of the questions I am confused about . Will mail you all of them in one shot . That way it will be easier for you . 

Thanks in advance Ratnesh 

PD


----------



## shreyas.mys

Hi All,

I had been just a visitor to this forum but had never posted actively before.

I have finally got my *Grant* today for subclass 189.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Thank you all the forum members for your advice and help, It really helped me a lot.

More details given on my signature below.


----------



## shreyas.mys

Hi All,

I had been just a visitor to this forum but had never posted actively before.
I have finally got my *Grant* today for subclass 189.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Thank you all the forum members for your advice and help, It really helped me a lot.

More details given on my signature below.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rein_marco said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I'm a bit broke at the moment so I pails really want to undergo medical exam if it isn't necessary.
> 
> If they only allow medicals in the last 6 months it's a bit unfair since they asked for the last 12 months. Plus the validity of the medical exam is a year. Does it make a difference that I did it in Australia?


Then let's wait for the CO. You will get sufficient time for getting your medicals done.
So no new to worry!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## shreyas.mys

Hi All,

I had been just a visitor to this forum but had never posted actively before.
I have finally got my *Grant* today for subclass 189.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Thank you all the forum members for your advice and help, It really helped me a lot.

More details given on my signature below.


----------



## it_engg

shreyas.mys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had been just a visitor to this forum but had never posted actively before.
> I have finally got my *Grant* today for subclass 189.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all the forum members for your advice and help, It really helped me a lot.
> 
> More details given on my signature below.


Never seen a quicker process then yours.Congrats !!!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

shreyas.mys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had been just a visitor to this forum but had never posted actively before.
> I have finally got my *Grant* today for subclass 189.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all the forum members for your advice and help, It really helped me a lot.
> 
> More details given on my signature below.


Thats a super fast grant  . . congratulations and all the best for future


----------



## shreyas.mys

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thats a super fast grant  . . congratulations and all the best for future


Thanks Guys, Like you guys suggested earlier, pre-loading all the docs, completing PCC and Meds before CO allocation was the key.


----------



## jre05

bliss said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes
> 
> Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first:
> 
> CO name :- L
> Team 34
> 
> What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> Finally the wait paid off ...


Congrats Bliss, so happy for yoU 

I told the other day, that Bliss is on the line next  I told Peanut after you   Now Peanut should be getting too :yo:

All the best Bliss, finally your job done  "Your status in signature "Next IELTS" still lingers in my eyes" ";p;  I also remember, where I gave some links for your IELTS queries.


----------



## jre05

bliss said:


> Thanks all for the warm wishes; I still cannot believe my eyes
> 
> SAMD_Oz, yangxh7 , SRS_2013, ramaus, hashtagPR , Nishant, Misguided I wish you guys get your grant soon and share the news with all of us. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks Ratnesh for your wishes and wish you all the very best for your big move. its a sister and not Bro
> 
> Hey 0Z-Dream and JRE05 Where are you guys:yo: ?
> 
> Thanks Panko for your words; yes it came true.
> 
> Thanks to God for listening to our prayers ; what a bumpy ride it was; Thanks to all forum members for their guidance and support, I am really sorry if I missed some names.
> 
> Challenges faced
> 
> ===============
> Had to reassess ACS due to new rule; :rant:
> DIBP suspended State sponsorship :tsk:
> DIBP came up with new rule for 6 golden occupation :brick:
> Had to do IELTS 7 times; achieved 9 at times but always used to get 6.5 in one of the module; next time scored 8.5 in that module but 6.5 in some other ; so one way or the other this 6.5 was not leaving me. :ballchain:
> Finally applied for Vetassess and just requested them to process my file early and they did. :focus:
> 
> So at times I used to feel it is so near and sometimes this grant used to seem so far. layball:
> 
> Finally all is well what ends well and new challenges start now.:amen::amen:
> 
> 
> And special thanks to my CO "Lisa" :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:
> 
> Soon will be moving to Sydney ;lane: Keep in touch guys . Need to do many more things before making this move.


I love the sweet smilies you place on different lines that shows exactly how you feels  Soo cute smileys  Happy for you Bliss


----------



## jre05

01 bliss
02 nadh1981
03 rjx
04 Shreyas
05 Sharambi 

*Congratulations all :yo: *


----------



## jre05

prseeker said:


> You are the MAN !!!!
> 
> This post is a sticky material , I am sure lot of guys will be benefit from it .
> 
> I have created the immi account and filled those 17 pages to best of my knowledge and understanding and now I am at the payment page . I plan to do the payment in couple of days . On the payment page it shows option like Debit/Credit card . Can I use a Debit card as well? I remember a lot of people were running from post to pillar as they didn't have the card with that kind of limit .
> Our resident angle *RATNESH.NAGORI* even offered help with it
> 
> About the documents , do we need to get ALL of them notarized . I was under impression that if they are color scan of originals then we don't need to notarize them.
> The documents which I submitted to ACS ( Declaration of R&R from last organization , Markesheets , Passport Copies ) are notarized . But this time I have to upload zillions of documents and they are not notarized like Salary Slips , Offer letters , Tax documents etc. I am in Dubai , so if I want to get all of them notarized then I have to take a bank loan  as they charge around 150 DHS (2500 INR) for each page.
> 
> When do I need to fill Form 80 and Form 1221 and from where do I download them ? Should I start filling it before I make the payment ?
> 
> Thanks again JR for all the help , we all really appreciate it.
> 
> Regards
> PD


 Thank you prseeker  Hope you're going smooth. I am in office in the day and I come only at nights  So delayed response.

If I miss your question any day in any threads, apologize, if I see, I will always answer 

I hope Ratnesh has resolved most of your doubts  Good work Ratnesh 

Cheers to you both.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## hashtagPR

bliss said:


> Thanks all for the warm wishes; I still cannot believe my eyes SAMD_Oz, yangxh7 , SRS_2013, ramaus, hashtagPR , Nishant, Misguided I wish you guys get your grant soon and share the news with all of us. :fingerscrossed: Thanks Ratnesh for your wishes and wish you all the very best for your big move. its a sister and not Bro   Hey 0Z-Dream and JRE05 Where are you guys:yo: ? Thanks Panko for your words; yes it came true. Thanks to God for listening to our prayers ; what a bumpy ride it was; Thanks to all forum members for their guidance and support, I am really sorry if I missed some names. Challenges faced =============== Had to reassess ACS due to new rule; :rant: DIBP suspended State sponsorship :tsk: DIBP came up with new rule for 6 golden occupation :brick: Had to do IELTS 7 times; achieved 9 at times but always used to get 6.5 in one of the module; next time scored 8.5 in that module but 6.5 in some other ; so one way or the other this 6.5 was not leaving me. :ballchain: Finally applied for Vetassess and just requested them to process my file early and they did. :focus: So at times I used to feel it is so near and sometimes this grant used to seem so far. layball: Finally all is well what ends well and new challenges start now.:amen::amen: And special thanks to my CO "Lisa" :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: Soon will be moving to Sydney ;lane: Keep in touch guys . Need to do many more things before making this move.



Thanks bliss
Amazing journey to the grant!!
Wish you all the best in your next steps !


----------



## adudecool

*How to fill Credit Card proforma*

Hi All,

CO has asked me to fill Credit card proforma form and to send it asap. This is to include my wife to the visa application. The form has a field called applicant's full name. 

should i fill my name or my wife's name there ? pls advice

cheers


----------



## prseeker

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You get email from CO  ..
> 
> But if you have front loaded all docs including Meds and PCC, then CO might not contact you at all and you are lucky to get a direct grant.





ratnesh.nagori said:


> You get email from CO  ..
> 
> But if you have front loaded all docs including Meds and PCC, then CO might not contact you at all and you are lucky to get a direct grant.





ratnesh.nagori said:


> You get email from CO  ..
> 
> But if you have front loaded all docs including Meds and PCC, then CO might not contact you at all and you are lucky to get a direct grant.





ratnesh.nagori said:


> You get email from CO  ..
> 
> But if you have front loaded all docs including Meds and PCC, then CO might not contact you at all and you are lucky to get a direct grant.


Is it me or you have posted replies multiple times


----------



## Vamshi4happy

bliss said:


> Hey Guys ! what a great start of the week; this is my Day yes yes yes Got the golden email "grant"; on cloud nine today :first: CO name :- L Team 34 What a nice lady she is :hug::hug::hug: Finally the wait paid off ...


Congrats Bliss!! Wish u good luck ahead... 

U and me got same CO... Ha ha ha


----------



## nupur

*got this message from my co*

Dear Senior and forum members,

I am unable to interpret the following message which i received from my CO TODAY post me asking him for the current progress on my 190 visa application,I WAS ALLOCATED CO on 16/1/2014 and submitted form 80 on 22nd jan,post which i hadnt got any further communication from Adelaide team 2 
his reply:_____

the department recognizes that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.

We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.

You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required.

MY QUERY IS;----
*WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO UNDERSTAND FROM THIS MAIL THAT HE HAS SENT MY FILE FOR EXTERNAL CHECK OR NOT OR HE IS PATIENTLY DESCRIBING THE PROCEDURE TO ME:eek2::faint2:*


----------



## GhouseYaseen

Dear Seniors :

Appreciate if you help me in understanding few concerns:
1. I have Lodged my visa on 8th Jan 2014 sine then all the docs are in REQUIRED Status and I have uploaded upfront all the docs including PCC/form 80 etc., last update is 8th JAN the day i submitted the dox.

2. After completing Medicals , my Medicals reached thru Doc. to GSM., But status shows as

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

3. Any idea when I can get the POSITIVE news and best of my Life.

I really like to thanks for all ur help n expertise.

Thx. Ghouse


----------



## shreyas.mys

nupur said:


> Dear Senior and forum members,
> 
> I am unable to interpret the following message which i received from my CO TODAY post me asking him for the current progress on my 190 visa application,I WAS ALLOCATED CO on 16/1/2014 and submitted form 80 on 22nd jan,post which i hadnt got any further communication from Adelaide team 2
> his reply:_____
> 
> the department recognizes that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required.
> 
> MY QUERY IS;----
> *WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO UNDERSTAND FROM THIS MAIL THAT HE HAS SENT MY FILE FOR EXTERNAL CHECK OR NOT OR HE IS PATIENTLY DESCRIBING THE PROCEDURE TO ME:eek2::faint2:*



It looks like a reply to probably any question you had asked your CO regarding timelines.
Looking at the CO's mail, there is no action required from your side.. but u'll have to wait till you hear the news on your Grant.

All the best...


----------



## shreyas.mys

GhouseYaseen said:


> Dear Seniors :
> 
> Appreciate if you help me in understanding few concerns:
> 1. I have Lodged my visa on 8th Jan 2014 sine then all the docs are in REQUIRED Status and I have uploaded upfront all the docs including PCC/form 80 etc., last update is 8th JAN the day i submitted the dox.
> 
> 2. After completing Medicals , my Medicals reached thru Doc. to GSM., But status shows as
> 
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> 3. Any idea when I can get the POSITIVE news and best of my Life.
> 
> I really like to thanks for all ur help n expertise.
> 
> Thx. Ghouse



1. It will be in 'Required' state till the CO is allocated to you...

2. That means that your medicals are uploaded by the hospital/medical centre where u underwent the medical examination.

3. It depends on the CO allocation (may take 2 - 8 weeks), if all your docs are accurate and your medicals are +ve, then u should be getting ur grant soon after CO allocation..


----------



## zoyakhan

shreyas.mys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had been just a visitor to this forum but had never posted actively before.
> 
> I have finally got my *Grant* today for subclass 189.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all the forum members for your advice and help, It really helped me a lot.
> 
> More details given on my signature below.


Congrats ! That was very quick !


----------



## snarayan

prseeker said:


> Guys I need some help with this Form 80 .
> 
> I just hate this form and sick and tired of it . They want to know everything about me , forget about me even about my brother , sister , father , mother everyone .
> 
> I am so thankful that they don't want to know that from which university my neighbors younger daughter completed her graduation and why can't she park her car properly without taking half of my parking space.
> 
> At one point of time I was 100% sure that they will coax me to tell them about all the girlfriends I had before marriage and if I am father of any kid(s) outside my marriage
> 
> Anyways coming to the question .
> 
> In the form , question 47 ask you to give details about your employment and even about the period when you were unemployed .
> I completed my graduation in 2004
> 
> From May 2004 - Nov 2004 (6 Months) I worked in a call center . I don't have ANY documents from this job . No salary slips , offer letter nothing .
> 
> From Nov 2004 - Sep2005 (10 Months) I was sitting at home dreaming about becoming pilot , astronaut , cricketer ..Wat the heck I even thought of becoming a ladies tailor for living .
> 
> In Sep 2005 I joined an organization and there I worked till Dec 2012 (7 years and 3 Months)
> Dec 2012 - Dec 2013 I worked in my last organization (12 Months)
> 
> In ACS I didn't mention *ANYTHING* about my first job as a call center agent , because I knew it was not relevant and it was for 6 months only followed by a gap of 10 months .
> 
> ACS recognized my skill relevant to my job code only post Sep 2009 .
> 
> My question is should I give details about my first job which I didn't include in ACS assessment . If yes will I be asked to provide proofs of it . Issue is I don't have any .
> 
> Guys please help .
> 
> Regards
> PD


When they ask you to give employment details for last 10 years, you just have to give it. It's as simple as that. They are not going to ask you to prove your call centre experience.


The form is for character assessment and that's the reason why you shouldn't withhold any information.

If they ask you why your neighbour hasn't parked the car correctly, believe me, it's better to answer even that. It's their visa and they have the right to ask you anything that they deem relevant.


----------



## misguided

shreyas.mys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had been just a visitor to this forum but had never posted actively before.
> 
> I have finally got my *Grant* today for subclass 189.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all the forum members for your advice and help, It really helped me a lot.
> 
> More details given on my signature below.


congrats mate


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014 
01 bliss
02 nadh1981
03 rjx
04 shreyas.mys

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014 
01 mohsinhere

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014 
01 aryal
02 saghirq
03 Juancho
04 Blesse

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014 
01 jre05
02 ratnesh.nagori
03 imrukhan81
04 upendrasingh
05 BlackBelt
06 Bhupesh545
07 Sharmaabhi 

If anyone is missed out , kindly inbox me or feel free to update urself, whichever you find convenient


----------



## prseeker

*Help with Form 80*

Guys I need some help with this Form 80 .

I just hate this form and sick and tired of it . They want to know everything about me , forget about me even about my brother , sister , father , mother everyone .

I am so thankful that they don't want to know that from which university my neighbors younger daughter completed her graduation and why can't she park her car properly without taking half of my parking space.

At one point of time I was 100% sure that they will coax me to tell them about all the girlfriends I had before marriage and if I am father of any kid(s) outside my marriage

Anyways coming to the question .

In the form , question 47 ask you to give details about your employment and even about the period when you were unemployed .
I completed my graduation in 2004

From May 2004 - Nov 2004 (6 Months) I worked in a call center . I don't have ANY documents from this job . No salary slips , offer letter nothing .

From Nov 2004 - Sep2005 (10 Months) I was sitting at home dreaming about becoming pilot , astronaut , cricketer ..Wat the heck I even thought of becoming a ladies tailor for living .

In Sep 2005 I joined an organization and there I worked till Dec 2012 (7 years and 3 Months)
Dec 2012 - Dec 2013 I worked in my last organization (12 Months)

In ACS I didn't mention ANYTHING about my first job as a call center agent , because I knew it was not relevant and it was for 6 months only followed by a gap of 10 months .

ACS recognized my skill relevant to my job code only post Sep 2009 .

My question is should I give details about my first job which I didn't include in ACS assessment . If yes will I be asked to provide proofs of it . Issue is I don't have any .

Guys please help .

Regards
PD


----------



## misguided

Updated list , which has date of grant and days from visa lodge to grant we well 

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014 
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014 
01 mohsinhere *168*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014 
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014 
01 jre05
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

PS: jre05 mate , I couldn't find out when you applied to the visa , so I haven't mentioned the count for you . Can you kindly inbox me the date you applied for visa .


----------



## ssaifuddin

shreyas.mys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had been just a visitor to this forum but had never posted actively before.
> I have finally got my *Grant* today for subclass 189.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all the forum members for your advice and help, It really helped me a lot.
> 
> More details given on my signature below.


Hi

First of all 1000 congrats for the Grant. As you said the key is up front upload of PCC and medical. But how can we make medical without HAP ID. which is only given by CO.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## thirusat

Hi All,

I got my Grant Today.., wo hoooooooooooo..,

All the best for the folks waiting for their grants 

190 Lodged: 18th Dec 2013 CO: 05-Feb-2014 Grant : 11-Feb-2014


----------



## yangxh7

thirusat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant Today.., wo hoooooooooooo..,
> 
> All the best for the folks waiting for their grants
> 
> 190 Lodged: 18th Dec 2013 CO: 05-Feb-2014 Grant : 11-Feb-2014


Congrats, mate. It was a direct grant, right?


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Status:* 11/02/2014 
01 thirusat *55*

Congrats thirusat


----------



## ssaifuddin

thirusat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant Today.., wo hoooooooooooo..,
> 
> All the best for the folks waiting for their grants
> 
> 190 Lodged: 18th Dec 2013 CO: 05-Feb-2014 Grant : 11-Feb-2014


Happy Grant Day. Goodluck for next dstination.

By the way, did u upload all document before CO assigned?
If yes, Please list.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## olways

adudecool said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO has asked me to fill Credit card proforma form and to send it asap. This is to include my wife to the visa application. The form has a field called applicant's full name.
> 
> should i fill my name or my wife's name there ? pls advice
> 
> cheers


Hi. You should put YOUR FULL NAME if you are the main applicant. However, you may pay with your wife's or anybody elses card. If you do so, then you need to put that persons name in the field where it says 'Name of holder'. I hope it helps.


----------



## olways

nupur said:


> Dear Senior and forum members,
> 
> I am unable to interpret the following message which i received from my CO TODAY post me asking him for the current progress on my 190 visa application,I WAS ALLOCATED CO on 16/1/2014 and submitted form 80 on 22nd jan,post which i hadnt got any further communication from Adelaide team 2
> his reply:_____
> 
> the department recognizes that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that we will do all we can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> You will be advised if a decision has been made or if any further information is required.
> 
> MY QUERY IS;----
> WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO UNDERSTAND FROM THIS MAIL THAT HE HAS SENT MY FILE FOR EXTERNAL CHECK OR NOT OR HE IS PATIENTLY DESCRIBING THE PROCEDURE TO ME:eek2::faint2:


Hi Nupur! I am afraid your case is referred to external checks that might take long time. This is exactly the same notice that I received long time ago and I am sorry to tell you this, but I have been waiting for over 6 months and the wait is still on.


----------



## thirusat

yangxh7 said:


> Congrats, mate. It was a direct grant, right?


Yes.., Its a direct grant.., I called DIBP on last week and they confirmed that my CO allocated on 05th Feb 2013. and today I got the direct grant at 9:15 AM local time.., eace:


----------



## thirusat

ssaifuddin said:


> Happy Grant Day. Goodluck for next dstination.
> 
> By the way, did u upload all document before CO assigned?
> If yes, Please list.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


I submitted the below mentioned documents:

===========================================
Form 80 for myself and my wife

India Experience Certificates:

Appointment Letter
Experience Letter
Form 16
Few Payslips
Reference letters which I got for my ACS

Educational:

Degree Certificate and Mark-sheets

Australia Experience:

PAYG Tax document
Few Payslips

Letter from College for my Wife's English



===========================================


----------



## ut0410

thirusat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant Today.., wo hoooooooooooo..,
> 
> All the best for the folks waiting for their grants
> 
> 190 Lodged: 18th Dec 2013 CO: 05-Feb-2014 Grant : 11-Feb-2014


Congratulations Buddy!!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

shreyas.mys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had been just a visitor to this forum but had never posted actively before.
> I have finally got my *Grant* today for subclass 189.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all the forum members for your advice and help, It really helped me a lot.
> 
> More details given on my signature below.


Great, thats a real quick one. Congrats :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

thirusat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant Today.., wo hoooooooooooo..,
> 
> All the best for the folks waiting for their grants
> 
> 190 Lodged: 18th Dec 2013 CO: 05-Feb-2014 Grant : 11-Feb-2014


Congrats Thirusat :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

May I know you CO details? 

Good Luck!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

snarayan said:


> When they ask you to give employment details for last 10 years, you just have to give it. It's as simple as that. They are not going to ask you to prove your call centre experience.
> 
> The form is for character assessment and that's the reason why you shouldn't withhold any information.
> 
> If they ask you why your neighbour hasn't parked the car correctly, believe me, it's better to answer even that. It's their visa and they have the right to ask you anything that they deem relevant.


I loved his question and I loved the way you replied too!!!
)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

thirusat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant Today.., wo hoooooooooooo..,
> 
> All the best for the folks waiting for their grants
> 
> 190 Lodged: 18th Dec 2013 CO: 05-Feb-2014 Grant : 11-Feb-2014


Congrats buddy!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## msalmank

shreyas.mys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had been just a visitor to this forum but had never posted actively before.
> 
> I have finally got my *Grant* today for subclass 189.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all the forum members for your advice and help, It really helped me a lot.
> 
> More details given on my signature below.


Congratulations!! That was quick...

Can you please verify if you got PCC and the medical tests done prior to the CO allocation? (Based on your signature, I think that may have been the case)

Regards


----------



## misguided

Guys great news. First grant for 2014 lodged visa.


Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410
17/01/14-------------Gyan


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------GhouseYaseen
*13/01/14---------kaurivneet---------10/02/14*
13/01/14-------------btkarthikram
*13/01/14---------Jinc-----------------06/02/14*
16/01/14-------------misguided
*17/01/14---------thinkpanther-------10/02/14*
20/01/14-------------nextgoal
*20/01/14---------shreyas.mys--------10/02/14---------------11/02/14*
29/01/14-------------rein_marco
31/01/14-------------reddy84
04/02/14-------------jcmk
06/02/14-------------Neville Smith

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14-------------dphajh


----------



## TimeSpace

shreyas.mys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had been just a visitor to this forum but had never posted actively before.
> I have finally got my *Grant* today for subclass 189.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all the forum members for your advice and help, It really helped me a lot.
> 
> More details given on my signature below.



Congrats!!!

Obviously, your case is rather incredible.
Could you please share more details about your application?

Are you onshore or offshore? Who is your CO? and which team?


----------



## msalmank

Hi All,

Quick question: When lodging the Visa application, is the full amount payable on a single Credit Card transaction? Or can we make payments on multiple Cards or by some other means as well?

Asking because my card's limit won't allow the large amount of 5000+ AUD to be charged to it. Thus I would have to arrange for some other card beforehand.

Regards.
Salman Khalid


----------



## thirusat

SAMD_Oz said:


> Congrats Thirusat :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> May I know you CO details?
> 
> Good Luck!



Brisbane GSM Team 33 ..., CO: NV


----------



## yangxh7

thirusat said:


> Brisbane GSM Team 33 ..., CO: NV


Same CO here. I got an email from the CO today requesting further documents.


----------



## emerald89

Wow... you had such a very quick process.. 



shreyas.mys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had been just a visitor to this forum but had never posted actively before.
> I have finally got my *Grant* today for subclass 189.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all the forum members for your advice and help, It really helped me a lot.
> 
> More details given on my signature below.


----------



## jaideepf1407

msalmank said:


> Hi All, Quick question: When lodging the Visa application, is the full amount payable on a single Credit Card transaction? Or can we make payments on multiple Cards or by some other means as well? Asking because my card's limit won't allow the large amount of 5000+ AUD to be charged to it. Thus I would have to arrange for some other card beforehand. Regards. Salman Khalid


Full amount has to be paid.

Just read up about ICICI travel card for payment.
Lots of posts on the Forum


----------



## nectar_s

Morning surprise CO allocated and requested for form 80 and medicals


----------



## SRS_2013

thirusat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant Today.., wo hoooooooooooo..,
> 
> All the best for the folks waiting for their grants
> 
> 190 Lodged: 18th Dec 2013 CO: 05-Feb-2014 Grant : 11-Feb-2014


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## nupur

*omg!!!!*



olways said:


> Hi Nupur! I am afraid your case is referred to external checks that might take long time. This is exactly the same notice that I received long time ago and I am sorry to tell you this, but I have been waiting for over 6 months and the wait is still on.


omg!!!!!!!!!6 months is a long long time and they also write that they are doing everything for faster processing!
:confused2:
what kind of external checks would they be doing?and did u check with ur CO about the timeline by when u should get a revert from them???


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

nupur said:


> omg!!!!!!!!!6 months is a long long time and they also write that they are doing everything for faster processing!
> :confused2:
> what kind of external checks would they be doing?and did u check with ur CO about the timeline by when u should get a revert from them???


Nupur

What is your occupation code? And you had applied from which city? Normally cases go for external checks if they are from high risk countries. .. india is not part of that group thats why I am curious to know about your case..

Sanjeev


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi
> 
> First of all 1000 congrats for the Grant. As you said the key is up front upload of PCC and medical. But how can we make medical without HAP ID. which is only given by CO.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


In you immi account, you can see that there is a Organise Medicals Examination link. CLick on that, fill a questionnaire. After submitting it, it will generate an eMedical Referral Letter which will have your HAP id and other details. You can carry that letter to hospital for medical tests.


----------



## rubonno1

Hi Guys,

Need some advice ...

Visa Lodged on 17th Dec,2013
Document status changed to received on 6th Jan,2014

Front loaded all the docs including Form 80,PCC & Medicals.

As per my observation, all the DEC,13 Applicants have the grant or CO allocated.
Now, Its been close to 8 weeks post visa lodge.

Do you suggest to call DIBP and what is best way to reach them.

Thanks


----------



## Maverick7185

*Grant*

Dear All,

I just received our grant letter. Really excited... A big thanks to this forum which helped with its valuable inputs:tea::tea::tea::tea:lane:


----------



## ut0410

misguided said:


> Guys great news. First grant for 2014 lodged visa.
> 
> 
> Type190
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan
> 
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------GhouseYaseen
> *13/01/14---------kaurivneet---------10/02/14*
> 13/01/14-------------btkarthikram
> *13/01/14---------Jinc-----------------06/02/14*
> 16/01/14-------------misguided
> *17/01/14---------thinkpanther-------10/02/14*
> 20/01/14-------------nextgoal
> *20/01/14---------shreyas.mys--------10/02/14---------------11/02/14*
> 29/01/14-------------rein_marco
> 31/01/14-------------reddy84
> 04/02/14-------------jcmk
> 06/02/14-------------Neville Smith
> 
> TYPE 489
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 10/01/14-------------dphajh


Looks like the CO's are on a 189 processing spree  , hope they get to 190 soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nupur

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Nupur
> 
> What is your occupation code? And you had applied from which city? Normally cases go for external checks if they are from high risk countries. .. india is not part of that group thats why I am curious to know about your case..
> 
> Sanjeev


hi sanjeev,

my occupation code is 142114 and i am from mumbai,india....i applied for visa on 9th nov and got co on 16/01/201 from adelaide team 2


----------



## nectar_s

If co request for form 80 and med does it mean are they satisfied with rest[/QUOTE]


----------



## nupur

Maverick7185 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received our grant letter. Really excited... A big thanks to this forum which helped with its valuable inputs:tea::tea::tea::tea:lane:


congratulations and best of luck


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014 
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

Congrats Maverick7185


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

nupur said:


> hi sanjeev,
> 
> my occupation code is 142114 and i am from mumbai,india....i applied for visa on 9th nov and got co on 16/01/201 from adelaide team 2


Hi Nupur

Did you send any query to them?? It seems to be a general standard reply which they must be sending it to everyone...

Sanjeev


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Maverick7185 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received our grant letter. Really excited... A big thanks to this forum which helped with its valuable inputs:tea::tea::tea::tea:lane:


Fantastic! yes, what else i could say! A great news to start a day!

Congrats! congrats! and many more congrats!

Wish you best of luck for your successful future in OZ.

Regards,

sathiya


----------



## bal

hello everyone
i applied on 22 Nov with everything (190 visa) and still waiting CO response.
i called immigration 2 week ago and they said CO Allocation to my application (9 Jan).
but still no any communication with CO. I am worried and if any one on same boat please share with me.

thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

thirusat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant Today.., wo hoooooooooooo..,
> 
> All the best for the folks waiting for their grants
> 
> 190 Lodged: 18th Dec 2013 CO: 05-Feb-2014 Grant : 11-Feb-2014


wow, that sounds good. Tons of congratulations for your achievement with visa.

My wishes and prayers for your cmooth settlement in Australia.

Best regards,

sathiya


----------



## rubonno1

bal said:


> hello everyone
> i applied on 22 Nov with everything (190 visa) and still waiting CO response.
> i called immigration 2 week ago and they said CO Allocation to my application (9 Jan).
> but still no any communication with CO. I am worried and if any one on same boat please share with me.
> 
> thanks


Visa Lodged on 17th Dec,2013
Document status changed to received on 6th Jan,2014

Front loaded all the docs including Form 80,PCC & Medicals.

As per my observation, all the DEC,13 Applicants have the grant or CO allocated.
Now, Its been close to 8 weeks post visa lodge.

Do you suggest to call DIBP and what is best way to reach them.

Thanks


----------



## nupur

sanjeevmanocha said:


> Did you send any query to them?? It seems to be a general standard reply which they must be sending it to everyone...


Actually i got this reply post asking him whats the current progress on my application.instead of being direct he throwed a puzzle at me:noidea:.and left it to my interpretation ,i think he wants me off his back and wants me to spend time to decipher this crypted mail of his,that will buy him some time off .:eyebrows:

..yes i thought too that it must be a generic mail initially,but *olway*s here has said that he got the same mail and now the external check is going on his file....so now it makes me think that its a generic mail for those applicants on whom the external check has been initiated...... 

so i am back to square number one where i dont really know whats happening on my application as he hasnt been direct at all..


----------



## delta40

I am in Similar Position, 190 Visa Lodged on 16th Dec 2013, Uploaded everything.
Visa status is "In Progress" and No CO til now.


Can anyone Suggest me what to do next ? Call DIBP or wait


----------



## Vamshi4happy

thirusat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant Today.., wo hoooooooooooo..,
> 
> All the best for the folks waiting for their grants
> 
> 190 Lodged: 18th Dec 2013 CO: 05-Feb-2014 Grant : 11-Feb-2014


Congratulations !!! Wish good luck with your future endeavors....


----------



## Vamshi4happy

Maverick7185 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received our grant letter. Really excited... A big thanks to this forum which helped with its valuable inputs:tea::tea::tea::tea:lane:


Congratulations !!! Wish good luck with your future endeavors....


----------



## emerald89

May I know how many points you have claimed for 261111? I do not notice a lot of 261111 in this forum. 



Maverick7185 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received our grant letter. Really excited... A big thanks to this forum which helped with its valuable inputs:tea::tea::tea::tea:lane:


----------



## shreyas.mys

TimeSpace said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Obviously, your case is rather incredible.
> Could you please share more details about your application?
> 
> Are you onshore or offshore? Who is your CO? and which team?


I applied from offshore (within India), actually even i was surprised by the pace at which my case was granted. 
I was not even contacted by my CO, and the day the CO was allocated to me the Visa was granted. 

CO details:
Megan BAGSHAW
Position Number: 00005866
GSM Case Officer - Team 4 (Adelaide)


----------



## bal

rubonno1 said:


> Visa Lodged on 17th Dec,2013
> Document status changed to received on 6th Jan,2014
> 
> Front loaded all the docs including Form 80,PCC & Medicals.
> 
> As per my observation, all the DEC,13 Applicants have the grant or CO allocated.
> Now, Its been close to 8 weeks post visa lodge.
> 
> Do you suggest to call DIBP and what is best way to reach them.
> 
> Thanks


just call and confirm that CO allocated to your file or not .......:fingerscrossed:


----------



## yangxh7

delta40 said:


> I am in Similar Position, 190 Visa Lodged on 16th Dec 2013, Uploaded everything.
> Visa status is "In Progress" and No CO til now.
> 
> 
> Can anyone Suggest me what to do next ? Call DIBP or wait


You may call DIBP to confirm the CO allocation. However, it won't accelerate the processing of your application.


----------



## hashtagPR

bal said:


> hello everyone
> i applied on 22 Nov with everything (190 visa) and still waiting CO response.
> i called immigration 2 week ago and they said CO Allocation to my application (9 Jan).
> but still no any communication with CO. I am worried and if any one on same boat please share with me.
> 
> thanks



Hey Bal,
Same boat as you!
CAlled DIPB and they said CO allocated on 16th Jan but no communication as yet
We just wait:fingerscrossed: i guess

I know it can get to us when so many getting grants soon, but im sure it all depends of the CO, and many like us out there waiting


----------



## yangxh7

rubonno1 said:


> Visa Lodged on 17th Dec,2013
> Document status changed to received on 6th Jan,2014
> 
> Front loaded all the docs including Form 80,PCC & Medicals.
> 
> As per my observation, all the DEC,13 Applicants have the grant or CO allocated.
> Now, Its been close to 8 weeks post visa lodge.
> 
> Do you suggest to call DIBP and what is best way to reach them.
> 
> Thanks


You may call DIBP to confirm the CO allocation. However, it won't accelerate the processing of your application.


----------



## Bhecc

*QLD 190 visa*

Hi there 
Am a new member on this site could any one can help
I applied qld 190 visa through skill select I applied my eoi on 04/02/14 and I got a replay from the officer submit all the documents. I submit all the documents on 07:02:14. I would like to know how long it will take to approve the eoi. Once it's approved how long will take to get the 190 visa. I been in Australia from the last 4 years so is it necessary I need to take Pcc from my country(India ). Please help me waiting for a replay 
Cheers


----------



## sam001

shreyas.mys said:


> I applied from offshore (within India), actually even i was surprised by the pace at which my case was granted.
> I was not even contacted by my CO, and the day the CO was allocated to me the Visa was granted.
> 
> CO details:
> Megan BAGSHAW
> Position Number: 00005866
> GSM Case Officer - Team 4 (Adelaide)


Wo HOoo...Am surprised by the speed your case has been porcessed....great...

congrats mate...

have fun and enjoy the life...best of luck


----------



## TimeSpace

shreyas.mys said:


> I applied from offshore (within India), actually even i was surprised by the pace at which my case was granted.
> I was not even contacted by my CO, and the day the CO was allocated to me the Visa was granted.
> 
> CO details:
> Megan BAGSHAW
> Position Number: 00005866
> GSM Case Officer - Team 4 (Adelaide)


Thanks for sharing.

Congrats again!!!


----------



## lonelyplaneteer

I have submitted an application and have not received any email acknowledgment.

It shows as follows when I login to ImmiAccount:

The Electronic Visa Application has been successfully submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

Also in EOI it is still showing as Status: INVITED under EOI status.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

lonelyplaneteer said:


> I have submitted an application and have not received any email acknowledgment.
> 
> It shows as follows when I login to ImmiAccount:
> 
> The Electronic Visa Application has been successfully submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> Also in EOI it is still showing as Status: INVITED under EOI status.


When you submitted visa application ?


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats thirusat :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Congrats Maverick7185:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
17/01/14----------thinkpanther-

*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## symphony

prseeker said:


> Guys I need some help with this Form 80 . I just hate this form and sick and tired of it . They want to know everything about me , forget about me even about my brother , sister , father , mother everyone . I am so thankful that they don't want to know that from which university my neighbors younger daughter completed her graduation and why can't she park her car properly without taking half of my parking space. At one point of time I was 100% sure that they will coax me to tell them about all the girlfriends I had before marriage and if I am father of any kid(s) outside my marriage Anyways coming to the question . In the form , question 47 ask you to give details about your employment and even about the period when you were unemployed . I completed my graduation in 2004 From May 2004 - Nov 2004 (6 Months) I worked in a call center . I don't have ANY documents from this job . No salary slips , offer letter nothing . From Nov 2004 - Sep2005 (10 Months) I was sitting at home dreaming about becoming pilot , astronaut , cricketer ..Wat the heck I even thought of becoming a ladies tailor for living . In Sep 2005 I joined an organization and there I worked till Dec 2012 (7 years and 3 Months) Dec 2012 - Dec 2013 I worked in my last organization (12 Months) In ACS I didn't mention ANYTHING about my first job as a call center agent , because I knew it was not relevant and it was for 6 months only followed by a gap of 10 months . ACS recognized my skill relevant to my job code only post Sep 2009 . My question is should I give details about my first job which I didn't include in ACS assessment . If yes will I be asked to provide proofs of it . Issue is I don't have any . Guys please help . Regards PD



Indeed this is lengthy form, so take your time to fill it. I know that CO doesn't always ask for it . 
In a ton of cases they don't bother for form-80 for the reasons best known to them. 

Now coming back to your question, you should provide details of your all employment or gap in employment which fall in last 10 yrs. Doesn't matters if it's relevant or not. For gap in employment , you should inform what you were doing to support yourself.


----------



## misguided

mate can you put me on that list , 189 applied on 16/01/14


----------



## lonelyplaneteer

ratnesh.nagori said:


> When you submitted visa application ?


10th February, 2014.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Maverick7185 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received our grant letter. Really excited... A big thanks to this forum which helped with its valuable inputs:tea::tea::tea::tea:lane:


Congrats!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## btkarthikram

hi guys,I applied for 189 on 13th Jan and can see that people upto 20/01 have got a CO allocated except for me. I still am waiting for my Indian PCC. I just want to know why the CO still hasn't contacted me about the PCC or any other douments if needed. Does this mean I haven't got a CO allocated which seems strange as people after me who submitted their application have a CO allocated. Can anyone clear my doubts?


----------



## nupur

0z_dream said:


> Nupur,
> Who is ur Co from team 2
> I am also waiting , my co is pb from team 2


mine is SO from adelaide team 2


----------



## misguided

Mate I applied on 16th . Haven't got my CO allocated as well


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Bhecc said:


> Hi there
> Am a new member on this site could any one can help
> I applied qld 190 visa through skill select I applied my eoi on 04/02/14 and I got a replay from the officer submit all the documents. I submit all the documents on 07:02:14. I would like to know how long it will take to approve the eoi. Once it's approved how long will take to get the 190 visa. I been in Australia from the last 4 years so is it necessary I need to take Pcc from my country(India ). Please help me waiting for a replay
> Cheers


PCC is required for all those countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months in last 10 years.
So I guess you should. I think you should visit Indian embassy nearest to your place and you can apply from there.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## SRS_2013

Maverick7185 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received our grant letter. Really excited... A big thanks to this forum which helped with its valuable inputs:tea::tea::tea::tea:lane:


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## 0z_dream

Added misguided
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
16/01/14----------misguided-
_
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## Nishant Dundas

btkarthikram said:


> hi guys,I applied for 189 on 13th Jan and can see that people upto 20/01 have got a CO allocated except for me. I still am waiting for my Indian PCC. I just want to know why the CO still hasn't contacted me about the PCC or any other douments if needed. Does this mean I haven't got a CO allocated which seems strange as people after me who submitted their application have a CO allocated. Can anyone clear my doubts?


Keep all your documents uploaded and ready, including proof that you have applied for the pcc.
You never know When the CO will check your file, but whatever it is, be positive and patient.
God has helped you reach this stage, surely he will help you cross this final path too.
Chill, and enjoy the time in your home country for now!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## nupur

shreyas.mys said:


> It looks like a reply to probably any question you had asked your CO regarding timelines.
> Looking at the CO's mail, there is no action required from your side.. but u'll have to wait till you hear the news on your Grant.
> 
> All the best...


thanks for your kind words of encouragement..and congrats on ur grant..good luck!!!!


----------



## btkarthikram

Nishant Dundas said:


> Keep all your documents uploaded and ready, including proof that you have applied for the pcc.
> You never know When the CO will check your file, but whatever it is, be positive and patient.
> God has helped you reach this stage, surely he will help you cross this final path too.
> Chill, and enjoy the time in your home country for now!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


thanks for the assurance man.. appreciate it


----------



## nupur

0z_dream said:


> Its can be a general email, may or may not happen, there was guy here who got same email and after 1 day he got grant . So i dont knw if not in high risk country then it can be a general email


hey thanks!!!!!!!!for sharing this piece of information.....hoping that we all get fast grant!!!!:fingerscrossed:all the best for your process...


----------



## Bhecc

*QLD 190 visa*

Hi there 
Am a new member on this site could any one can help
I applied qld 190 visa through skill select I applied my eoi on 04/02/14 and I got a replay from the officer submit all the documents. I submit all the documents on 07:02:14. I would like to know how long it will take to approve the eoi. Once it's approved how long will take to get the 190 visa. I been in Australia from the last 4 years so is it necessary I need to take Pcc from my country(India ). Please help me waiting for a replay 
Cheers


----------



## nupur

0z_dream said:


> You too, r u through any agent or direct


agent---y axis...they have advised to sit tight and expect a grant!!


----------



## 2013

nupur said:


> hi sanjeev,
> 
> my occupation code is 142114 and i am from mumbai,india....i applied for visa on 9th nov and got co on 16/01/201 from adelaide team 2


CO initials .???

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## AuzLover

*Signature - How to?*

Somebody please let me know how to add signature


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Bhecc said:


> Hi there
> Am a new member on this site could any one can help
> I applied qld 190 visa through skill select I applied my eoi on 04/02/14 and I got a replay from the officer submit all the documents. I submit all the documents on 07:02:14. I would like to know how long it will take to approve the eoi. Once it's approved how long will take to get the 190 visa. I been in Australia from the last 4 years so is it necessary I need to take Pcc from my country(India ). Please help me waiting for a replay
> Cheers


Already replied a while back buddy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## SRS_2013

nevinz said:


> Somebody please let me know how to add signature


1. Click on your username on the top right hand corner.
2. Now click on the 'Customize My Profile' link.
3. On the left panel, you will have multiple links to update your choices. Select 'Edit Signature'.
4. Set your new signature and save.


----------



## nupur

2013 said:


> CO initials .???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


SO from team 2


----------



## AuzLover

SRS_2013 said:


> 1. Click on your username on the top right hand corner.
> 2. Now click on the 'Customize My Profile' link.
> 3. On the left panel, you will have multiple links to update your choices. Select 'Edit Signature'.
> 4. Set your new signature and save.


Thank you so much SRS_2013


----------



## harneek

Hi OZ Dream,

Add me in your visa list, i already updated in Google spread sheet. I applied for 190 on 5th FEb'14


----------



## harneek

Hi applied my 190 visa through an agent but also import my application in my immi account. Now i am checking my application, status shows IN PROGRESS and under every applicant, documents shows recommended.
even for language proof, experiences and age proof


Does this mean, my agent not uploaded a single document?

Seniors pl suggest, Thanks in advance


----------



## Bhecc

Nishant Dundas said:


> PCC is required for all those countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months in last 10 years.
> So I guess you should. I think you should visit Indian embassy nearest to your place and you can apply from there.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Could you please answer the rest of the questions too thanks


----------



## DesiTadka

Finally after 3 weeks of waiting and lot of running around :frusty:, got PCC and uploaded it. Anyone seeking any advise to obtain PCC in Gujarat state, feel free to PM me and I can guide them about few things so they don't have to wait for weeks. Now the wait begins...again....I hope I wake up with Grant email tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Chana

DesiTadka said:


> Finally after 3 weeks of waiting and lot of running around :frusty:, got PCC and uploaded it. Anyone seeking any advise to obtain PCC in Gujarat state, feel free to PM me and I can guide them about few things so they don't have to wait for weeks. Now the wait begins...again....I hope I wake up with Grant email tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:


you should get the grant withing a week. good luck mate.


----------



## Zubin_77

Dear All,
I have just started the process and am yet to apply to Vetassess.

I have just one query. After receiving a positive revert from Vetassess, is there a deadline before which you have to submit your EOI ?

A friend received a positive reply from Vetassess and he said that he will be waiting for the new skill list to come-up in July and then apply. He wants to wait for NSW to open up. Is that advisable ?


thanks,.
Zubin


----------



## Luqman

harneek said:


> Hi applied my 190 visa through an agent but also import my application in my immi account. Now i am checking my application, status shows IN PROGRESS and under every applicant, documents shows recommended.
> even for language proof, experiences and age proof
> 
> 
> Does this mean, my agent not uploaded a single document?
> 
> Seniors pl suggest, Thanks in advance


What is individual applicant status ?


----------



## 0z_dream

Added harneek
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
16/01/14----------misguided-
_
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
05/02/14----------harneek-----------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## TimeSpace

There is no news for 189 granting for several days except for the incredible buddy.


----------



## snarayan

nupur said:


> hi sanjeev,
> 
> my occupation code is 142114 and i am from mumbai,india....i applied for visa on 9th nov and got co on 16/01/201 from adelaide team 2


Nupur,

I think that's just a generic response. Just wait for some time patiently and you will get your grant. 

Btw, I remember the CO asking you addresses of hotels you stayed in and things like that. Did you have any travel to high risk countries or any travel pattern that might raise CO's eyebrows. Just try and recollect.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Anyone here to help me on Tourist Visa ? I want to apply for Tourist Visa for my family members. Its for a short trip.


----------



## sumdur

Dear Friends,

I want to know that after replying CO queries and he become silent. How many days CO takes to issue the grant.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## cvelaga

*Hello*

Hi,

Need some expert advise/suggestion !!!

I submitted my application for subclass 189 on 17th December 2013 

Visa 189 
IELTS 7
ACS - 263111
EOI 65

I uploaded all documents except PCC for me and for my wife. As on 6th January, the documents shows " received " and status shows Processing for all 4 members ( 2 kids ).

I just received my PCC but, since my wife's passport was expiring , we applied for renewal, which is still under process and we can not apply for PCC until the new passport arrives

Also we finished my Medicals for all members on 31 December.

I have another application subclass 176 from 2009, priority 5 awaiting Case officer.


The first time we applied, it was AUD 2K and consultant charges another AUD 2K total AUD 4K in 2009. This time I did not appoint a consultant for my application but the Charges were huge as I had to pay for every applicant. Around 7K AUD.:frusty:


Should I withdraw my application ? If I do, will I get any refund ?How do we know when a case officer is assigned ?Will Keeping Old application delay or hamper my new application ?

Please advise
Regards
Cvelaga


----------



## Black_Rose

thirusat said:


> hi all,
> 
> i got my grant today.., wo hoooooooooooo..,
> 
> all the best for the folks waiting for their grants
> 
> 190 lodged: 18th dec 2013 co: 05-feb-2014 grant : 11-feb-2014





nectar_s said:


> morning surprise co allocated and requested for form 80 and medicals





maverick7185 said:


> dear all,
> 
> i just received our grant letter. Really excited... A big thanks to this forum which helped with its valuable inputs:tea::tea::tea::tea:lane:


congratulation :d


----------



## Hmenon

Hearty Congratulations...


----------



## cherry83

My agent didn't share the immi account with me. They just gave me the TRN.
Can i create an immi account for myself with the TRN i have? Will it be a problem with the existing immi account? any one did this before? 
Seniors please help..... Please throw some suggestions......


----------



## harneek

Luqman said:


> What is individual applicant status ?


Individual status is PROCESSING

at the bottom : No evidence attached is written


----------



## bal

hashtagPR said:


> Hey Bal,
> Same boat as you!
> CAlled DIPB and they said CO allocated on 16th Jan but no communication as yet
> We just wait:fingerscrossed: i guess
> 
> I know it can get to us when so many getting grants soon, but im sure it all depends of the CO, and many like us out there waiting


Hi hashtagPR

Hopefully we will get direct grant broo...........


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Maverick7185 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just received our grant letter. Really excited... A big thanks to this forum which helped with its valuable inputs:tea::tea::tea::tea:lane:


Congrats Maverick :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Bhecc said:


> Could you please answer the rest of the questions too thanks


My friend, you have submitted all documents except Indian pcc.
Your CO has still not checked your file again and am pretty sure he is going to ask for Indian PCC too, and gives you a timeline for it.
Once all docs are submitted, including the Indian pcc, after that you may have to wait for 1-30 days for grant.
If you are lucky, you will get grant in a day, or may have to wait for maybe 2-3 weeks too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

cherry83 said:


> My agent didn't share the immi account with me. They just gave me the TRN.
> Can i create an immi account for myself with the TRN i have? Will it be a problem with the existing immi account? any one did this before?
> Seniors please help..... Please throw some suggestions......


NO issues, its fine to use multiple accounts.
Let the agent upload docs, and you just see the account.


----------



## misguided

2013 said:


> NO issues, its fine to use multiple accounts.
> Let the agent upload docs, and you just see the account.


do you know anyone who is using multiple accounts?


----------



## 2013

misguided said:


> do you know anyone who is using multiple accounts?


I'm using just to monitor the application. 
Couple of other guys are also using it..


----------



## sumdur

Dear Friends,

I submitted all the replies to my CO on 1st Feb. He is completely silent after the same. What does it mean? Did he got convinced by my proofs or not convince.

Please inform me if he issues the grant after such silence. My CO is Adleaide 08 team.

His silence is killing me. Please inform if you have any information about this.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sumdur said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I submitted all the replies to my CO on 1st Feb. He is completely silent after the same. What does it mean? Did he got convinced by my proofs or not convince.
> 
> Please inform me if he issues the grant after such silence. My CO is Adleaide 08 team.
> 
> His silence is killing me. Please inform if you have any information about this.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Have patience my friend.
Lets give him time to finish whatever he might be doing.
Am sure you will get your grant soon, so chill out!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## farhanpk

Finally got my grant on friday. Alhumdulillah.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

farhanpk said:


> Finally got my grant on friday. Alhumdulillah.


Cool!!
Congrats buddy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## hashtagPR

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Anyone here to help me on Tourist Visa ? I want to apply for Tourist Visa for my family members. Its for a short trip.



Hey Ratnesh,

Its a very simple process.
Go to VFS site ( sent you a PM with url, unable to post here)
Get all the documentation listed, fill the form, take the cash and submit all at your nearest VFS office!

I did the same, submitted on thursday and got the Visa by monday ( If only my 190 was so fast!)


----------



## misguided

2013 said:


> I'm using just to monitor the application.
> Couple of other guys are also using it..


Can you kindly tell me what is the procedure for that ?


----------



## misguided

updated farhanpk

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014 
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014 
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014 
01 mohsinhere *168*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014 
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014 
01 jre05
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*


congrats farhanpk


----------



## misguided

farhanpk said:


> Finally got my grant on friday. Alhumdulillah.


congrats mate


----------



## rein_marco

Congratulations @farhanpk

Guys does anyone have an idea about this? 


My bachelor's degree in Australia is my primary qualification. But i guess to make it complete I also included my overseas bachelor's qualification. 

I didn't have an idea when was the start date of my bachelor's overseas so I googled the start day of school in 2003 which was june 16 in my country. 

However upon closer look on my TOR I discovered that there was an actual date there which is June 8 admission date. 

But on my application it's already June 16. Would my CO still need Mt overseas TOR? Or he/she does would there be a problem that the start date was different? 

Thanks


----------



## SRS_2013

*dry week*

this week has been sooo dull and dry....

hope to see some action like last week soon....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## misguided

rein_marco said:


> Congratulations @farhanpk
> 
> Guys does anyone have an idea about this?
> 
> 
> My bachelor's degree in Australia is my primary qualification. But i guess to make it complete I also included my overseas bachelor's qualification.
> 
> I didn't have an idea when was the start date of my bachelor's overseas so I googled the start day of school in 2003 which was june 16 in my country.
> 
> However upon closer look on my TOR I discovered that there was an actual date there which is June 8 admission date.
> 
> But on my application it's already June 16. Would my CO still need Mt overseas TOR? Or he/she does would there be a problem that the start date was different?
> 
> Thanks


Mate I don't think a few days here and there specifying the start of the degree will make any difference


----------



## Bhecc

Nishant Dundas said:


> My friend, you have submitted all documents except Indian pcc.
> Your CO has still not checked your file again and am pretty sure he is going to ask for Indian PCC too, and gives you a timeline for it.
> Once all docs are submitted, including the Indian pcc, after that you may have to wait for 1-30 days for grant.
> If you are lucky, you will get grant in a day, or may have to wait for maybe 2-3 weeks too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I believe you did not understood my situation may be I did not put enough information on the first thread 
My application is an onshore application once I submitt the eoi via skill select they told me to produce some docents with fee $220 I just submitt those documents and am waiting for my eoi I need to know 
how long will take to get the eoi after submitting the documents 
Once I got the eoi I need to apply for 190 visa so once I applied how log will take to et the 190 visa that's my question waiting for your replay
Cheers


----------



## misguided

updated csa975

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014 
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014 
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014 
01 mohsinhere *168*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014 
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014 
01 jre05
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 04/02/2014
07 csa975 *42*

congrats csa975


----------



## Ragan

Hello friends,

Please share your views on the below....as it is desparately required.

i have filed my EOI for 2613 (Software engineer) 189 (60) and 190 (65) on 14th Dec 2013.
As i read the thread above and based upon that I am expecting the invite for 189 will take another 4-5 months atleast and also i have not forwarded any doc to VIC for SS.

My question is whether shall i apply for VIC SS (190) and close the door for 189 or wait till i get invite u/s 189?

I am getting confused because as per the discussion with my agent his is not willing to process it in 190 (although we mentioned 65 points in EOI for VIC) as per him there are not many opportunities in Melbourne for this occupation and doesnt want to restrict ourselves to only VIC (for 2 yrs) as we are eligible for 189 as well.

However, i feel that why VIC is sponsoring when there are no jobs for 2613?

Please share your thought on the above case and please suggest whether shall i got 190 VIC ss or wait for 189?

I am in no hurry to take any kind of risk as i will be moving with my wife and kid.


----------



## amitch

misguided said:


> updated farhanpk
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014
> 01 thirusat *55*
> 02 Maverick7185 *92*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
> 01 bliss *56*
> 02 nadh1981 *68*
> 03 rjx *103*
> 04 shreyas.mys *21*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
> 01 mohsinhere *168*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
> 01 aryal *76*
> 02 saghirq *91*
> 03 Juancho *59*
> 04 Blesse *64*
> 05 farhanpk *53*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
> 01 jre05
> 02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
> 03 imrukhan81 *40*
> 04 upendrasingh *64*
> 05 BlackBelt *52*
> 06 Bhupesh545 *217*
> 07 Sharmaabhi *63*
> 
> 
> congrats farhanpk


Amazing job Mr Misguided, should change your name as Mr Guide. 

Cheers


----------



## hashtagPR

Ragan said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Please share your views on the below....as it is desparately required.
> 
> i have filed my EOI for 2613 (Software engineer) 189 (60) and 190 (65) on 14th Dec 2013.
> As i read the thread above and based upon that I am expecting the invite for 189 will take another 4-5 months atleast and also i have not forwarded any doc to VIC for SS.
> 
> My question is whether shall i apply for VIC SS (190) and close the door for 189 or wait till i get invite u/s 189?
> 
> I am getting confused because as per the discussion with my agent his is not willing to process it in 190 (although we mentioned 65 points in EOI for VIC) as per him there are not many opportunities in Melbourne for this occupation and doesnt want to restrict ourselves to only VIC (for 2 yrs) as we are eligible for 189 as well.
> 
> However, i feel that why VIC is sponsoring when there are no jobs for 2613?
> 
> Please share your thought on the above case and please suggest whether shall i got 190 VIC ss or wait for 189?
> 
> I am in no hurry to take any kind of risk as i will be moving with my wife and kid.



You could apply for VIC and still apply for 189 if you still haven't got VIC invite/190 grant by the time the 189 invite hasnt come yet.
There is no risk at all.
Once you have either visa, upto you to shift depending on if you find a job from here or go there and apply.
There are jobs for 2613 in Mel.
I know a lot of friends who have recently gone there.

All i know is that if you good at what you do/crack the interviews, you will land the job you want.
All the best


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats csa975:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Congrats farhanpk:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
24/12/13----------csa975--------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
16/01/14----------misguided-
_
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------farhanpk--------------------------------------------GRANT 7/02/14
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
05/02/14----------harneek-----------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## 0z_dream

sumdur said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I submitted all the replies to my CO on 1st Feb. He is completely silent after the same. What does it mean? Did he got convinced by my proofs or not convince.
> 
> Please inform me if he issues the grant after such silence. My CO is Adleaide 08 team.
> 
> His silence is killing me. Please inform if you have any information about this.
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hi,
me too ,i have submitted all docs on 28th jan and pcc , sal proof on 4th feb,
I am also waiting for co's response


----------



## sumdur

Dear Oz Dreams,

What is your situation. I have replied all the queries of my CO on 1st Feb. But he is completely silent. 
His silence is so frustrating for me. I dont know when he will revert.

What is your situation.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## 0z_dream

GUys,
Shall i call my co to know the status?

1. I am through an agent
2. Co contacted on 22nd jan asking for all documents again including passport copies,med,pcc
3. Agent sent by email on 28th jan ( he didnt send our pcc, dont knw y )
4. Co contacted again on 30th jan asking for pccs and more proof for sal paid in cash( 1.7 yrs was paid in cash)
5. Here is the issue i gave docs proof for sal paid in cash within 2 days but agent didnt send to him, later when i questioned them , they said that they sent the docs(PCCs and sal proofs) on the 4rth of feb, but im not sure.
What can i do,wait or give a call to co?
28 days are going to be over on the 17th of feb


----------



## Ragan

hashtagPR said:


> You could apply for VIC and still apply for 189 if you still haven't got VIC invite/190 grant by the time the 189 invite hasnt come yet.
> There is no risk at all.
> Once you have either visa, upto you to shift depending on if you find a job from here or go there and apply.
> There are jobs for 2613 in Mel.
> I know a lot of friends who have recently gone there.
> 
> All i know is that if you good at what you do/crack the interviews, you will land the job you want.
> All the best


Thanks hashtagPR for your reply.

I think I should go ahead with 190 process in the mean time.:juggle:


----------



## nupur

snarayan said:


> Nupur,
> 
> I think that's just a generic response. Just wait for some time patiently and you will get your grant.
> 
> Btw, I remember the CO asking you addresses of hotels you stayed in and things like that. Did you have any travel to high risk countries or any travel pattern that might raise CO's eyebrows. Just try and recollect.[/QUOT
> 
> the CO had emailed me back that he didnt want the addresses of short trips ,he just wanted my address of residence where i had stayed.....as per him the short trips abroad didnt count and specifically then asked me send a new duly filled form 80 with only my residential address in india mentioned on it


----------



## Chana

0z_dream said:


> GUys,
> Shall i call my co to know the status?
> 
> 1. I am through an agent
> 2. Co contacted on 22nd jan asking for all documents again including passport copies,med,pcc
> 3. Agent sent by email on 28th jan ( he didnt send our pcc, dont knw y )
> 4. Co contacted again on 30th jan asking for pccs and more proof for sal paid in cash( 1.7 yrs was paid in cash)
> 5. Here is the issue i gave docs proof for sal paid in cash within 2 days but agent didnt send to him, later when i questioned them , they said that they sent the docs(PCCs and sal proofs) on the 4rth of feb, but im not sure.
> What can i do,wait or give a call to co?
> 28 days are going to be over on the 17th of feb


mmm... I think you should ask the agent to send a reminder to CO copying you as well. coz dibp may not give you information as he communicates only through agent. try not to piss off the agent as well. handle him carefully he must have alot of experience. but some of these agents in sri lanka are really mad. 

you better draft an email your self and ask the agent to send to co copying you as well. hope it helps...


----------



## 0z_dream

Chana said:


> mmm... I think you should ask the agent to send a reminder to CO copying you as well. coz dibp may not give you information as he communicates only through agent. try not to piss off the agent as well. handle him carefully he must have alot of experience. but some of these agents in sri lanka are really mad.
> 
> you better draft an email your self and ask the agent to send to co copying you as well. hope it helps...


I am sure my agent will not do so, i asked them yesterday .


----------



## nectar_s

Hi Mate, 

can you include mine as well..

Team 8 CO allocated today.


*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
16/01/14----------misguided-
_
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_[/QUOTE]


----------



## jfmiti

ratnesh.nagori said:


> In you immi account, you can see that there is a Organise Medicals Examination link. CLick on that, fill a questionnaire. After submitting it, it will generate an eMedical Referral Letter which will have your HAP id and other details. You can carry that letter to hospital for medical tests.


Can u plz share that questionnaire? Bcoz, though I hv done my med but on my behalf my agent has filled up the questionnaire. I just want to know the content of this.


----------



## nectar_s

jfmiti said:


> Can u plz share that questionnaire? Bcoz, though I hv done my med but on my behalf my agent has filled up the questionnaire. I just want to know the content of this.


here you go: (ignore the answers)


On 19 JAN 2014 you consented online to using eMedical to process your health examinations where available.Medical History Information
On 19 JAN 2014 you provided the following medical history information to DIBP online. Your panel physician will discuss this
information with you as part of the medical examination process and provide any additional information to DIBP if required.
Have you ever been diagnosed with Tuberculosis (TB)? Have you ever had to take
treatment for Tuberculosis (TB)?
No
Have you ever been in close contact at work or at home with a person known to
have Tuberculosis (TB)?
No
Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an
extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a
psychiatric illness)?
No
Do you suffer, or have you ever suffered, from mental health problems? No
Have you ever been told you are HIV positive? No
Do you have, or have you ever had, hepatitis, problems with your liver or yellowing
of the skin?
No
Do you have or have you had cancer in the last 5 years? No
Do you have high blood sugar / diabetes? No
Do you have heart problems, including high blood pressure or a heart condition that
you were born with?
No
Do you have a blood condition? No
Do you have bladder or kidney problems? No
Do you have a physical or intellectual disability that make it difficult for you to
function independently (for example, to move around or learn) or work full-time?
No
Do you need to take drugs or drink alcohol regularly? No
Are you taking any prescribed pills or medication (excluding oral contraceptives,
over-the counter medication and natural supplements)? If yes, please list these.
No
Are you pregnant No


----------



## nectar_s

Can anyone advise when would the status of documents would be changed to Received status, even after CO allocation, status remains as Required


----------



## AusLover2013

RRag said:


> r u going with an agent??


Yea, I am


----------



## mafuz767

*Mr*

Congratulation mate. Mate I have claimed 1 year onshore experience as well and in relation to my experience I have submitted as of my evidence:

Do you think the evidence I gave is that enough to proof? Please note that I have received the salary in CASH but I gave them all tax related documents. Thanks.

1. CPA EMPLOYMENT ASSESSMENT LETTER
2. REFERENCE LETTER FROM EMPLOYER
3. 1 YEAR PAYSLIPS
4. PAYG 
5. TAX RETURN SUMMARY
6. NOTICE OF ASSESSMENT(ATO)

Thank you Mate



===========================================[/QUOTE]


----------



## mafuz767

nupur said:


> omg!!!!!!!!!6 months is a long long time and they also write that they are doing everything for faster processing!
> :confused2:
> what kind of external checks would they be doing?and did u check with ur CO about the timeline by when u should get a revert from them???


My CO said to my AGENT, your applicants application is currently undergoing processing and verification checks...


----------



## vinayapte11

*Dont worry your grant is round the corner*



0z_dream said:


> I am sure my agent will not do so, i asked them yesterday .


Oz dream...DOnt worry dear your grant is round the corner.

You dont have to pay VAC2 fees also like me. So yours will be a direct grant.

I know having patience is difficult but try to keep your cool and you will get your grant soon.

See a minimum 2 weeks is required which you completed today. Believe me you will hear something at the end of this week or early next week.

And it will be a grant. You are almost near it. lane:


----------



## rein_marco

misguided said:


> Mate I don't think a few days here and there specifying the start of the degree will make any difference


Thank you. I'm getting paranoid reading some posts about direct denial.


----------



## dphajh

Nice to know january application has got an approved case.....


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Bhecc said:


> I believe you did not understood my situation may be I did not put enough information on the first thread
> My application is an onshore application once I submitt the eoi via skill select they told me to produce some docents with fee $220 I just submitt those documents and am waiting for my eoi I need to know
> how long will take to get the eoi after submitting the documents
> Once I got the eoi I need to apply for 190 visa so once I applied how log will take to et the 190 visa that's my question waiting for your replay
> Cheers


Buddy, am I to assume that you are applying through an agent.
Who said you have to produce the documents with fee???

The usual process is as follows:
You get your qualification and work experience (if any) assessed by relevant Assessment Authorities. 
After you get a positive assessment, you can apply for an EOI through the Skillselect system, which takes hardly an hour to fill up online.
Also, you have to prepare application for your 190 visa to the state where you wish to live ( requirement for each state vary)
190 visa normally takes around 4-12 weeks depending on each state.

Does the above suffice your doubts???

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Johanna Ng

I'm expecting my CO to emerge from whatever mysterious bermuda triangle they obviously live in. 6 and a half weeks and counting!


----------



## dphajh

Johanna Ng said:


> I'm expecting my CO to emerge from whatever mysterious bermuda triangle they obviously live in. 6 and a half weeks and counting!


Johanna,

Did you receive any email that state that your case has bedn allocated?


----------



## 0z_dream

Added nectar_s

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
16/01/14----------misguided-
_
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## Johanna Ng

dphajh said:


> Johanna,
> 
> Did you receive any email that state that your case has bedn allocated?



No. Haven't heard a peep.


----------



## jack0002

Hi,
Would like to ask a question. When a CO contacted me and requested me to provide "Evidence of character", what kind of documents should I furnish him? Will police clearance certificate suffice or should I also provide him with Form 80. 

Thanks!


----------



## jre05

misguided said:


> Updated list , which has date of grant and days from visa lodge to grant we well
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
> 01 bliss *56*
> 02 nadh1981 *68*
> 03 rjx *103*
> 04 shreyas.mys *21*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
> 01 mohsinhere *168*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
> 01 aryal *76*
> 02 saghirq *91*
> 03 Juancho *59*
> 04 Blesse *64*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
> 01 jre05
> 02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
> 03 imrukhan81 *40*
> 04 upendrasingh *64*
> 05 BlackBelt *52*
> 06 Bhupesh545 *217*
> 07 Sharmaabhi *63*
> 
> PS: jre05 mate , I couldn't find out when you applied to the visa , so I haven't mentioned the count for you . Can you kindly inbox me the date you applied for visa .


That's indeed a novel idea. 

I got invite on Dec 16th and applied on Dec 17th. Its 189 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Oz_KS

Hi All,

I have applied for passport reissue and the passport is yet to be dispatched. meanwhile i have got my case officer assigned today. 

My wife is pregnant and she has her passport ready for pcc and meds. But since she is pregnant she cant undergo meds until her delivery.

But for me I can neither undergo pcc nor meds. 

Can someone suggest me what can be done in this case?

Thanks,
KS


----------



## Vincentlufor

Dear Seniors,

I need your precious advises, I will be moving to Australia in 2 weeks and my passport will expire in Aug 2014. I wanted to know if you think i can renew my passport before going? If yes where should i send the form 929 is there any email address?

Thanks in advanced

Vincent


----------



## cherry83

2013 said:


> NO issues, its fine to use multiple accounts.
> Let the agent upload docs, and you just see the account.


Thanks 2013. I will now create an account and check my status...


----------



## atul_bangalore

Hi all,

I'm applying 189. I have doubt regarding applying ACS. 
If you need partner 5 points, then while applying ACS, should i add partner's details too or partner has to be accessed separately.
In that case i will have to pay $500 + $500.

Kindly advise.

-Atul


----------



## rein_marco

Any new users who applied in 2014? Can you share your timeline?


----------



## praDe

Hi,

I'm about to lodge my application on 190. 
Can somebody tell me what are the documents that I need to upload to the online application? 

Also the immi web site says I need to provide Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages of the passport, and birth certificates. Do I need to certify these as well? 

Appreciate your help on this.


----------



## DSS

Hey everyone

My CO had requested to submit employment evidences such as contract letter, payslips, bank statement for the entire period of employment claimed on last week of Jan 2014. I have submitted all requested document on 6th February . I m yet to receive a response from my CO. NoT sure if the docs has reached her. Appreciate if anyone in this forum has/ had experience with CO PM from Brisbane team 34. I hope there are no more hazzles as I had been waiting from a very long time. I lodged my application February 2013.

Appreciate a response in this regard.


----------



## GhouseYaseen

Hi,

anybody who has applied 189 on 8th JAN 2014 but no response and docs uploaded but still in REQUIRED status.

regds


----------



## shreyas.mys

atul_bangalore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm applying 189. I have doubt regarding applying ACS.
> If you need partner 5 points, then while applying ACS, should i add partner's details too or partner has to be accessed separately.
> In that case i will have to pay $500 + $500.
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> -Atul


You will have to apply for a separate ACS assessment for you and your partner.
And yes, you will end up paying $500 x 2

If you can manage 65 points without your partner ACS assessment, then there is no need to apply for ACS for your partner, you would almost certainly receive an invite to apply for the Visa.

--
Shreyas


----------



## shreyas.mys

jack0002 said:


> Hi,
> Would like to ask a question. When a CO contacted me and requested me to provide "Evidence of character", what kind of documents should I furnish him? Will police clearance certificate suffice or should I also provide him with Form 80.
> 
> Thanks!


PCC from your country is a must (Also, PCC from diff countries you have stayed in for >1 yr during the past 10 years), but it is also good to upload the form 80 (one doc for each of the applicants), just to make sure that there is no more delay from your side.


----------



## escobarandres32

Hello guys,

I am industrial engineer (233511), I hope I get invitation next round (February 24th 2014) and then submit my visa application. Thanks for all the information you have shared in this thread.


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,
Even i applied for my ACS assessment on the 18th of Jan, 2014. If i do get a positive assessment i was planning on applying as a Developer Programmer (261312), Subclass 189 skilled.

But after reading a few of the forums I am a little confused. Someone mentioned that there are only 4800 odd slots available in this year for Developer Programmer (261312). And its almost full. If that is the case then,

A. Would it be pointless in me raising an EOI(Since the quota is already full) in say April 2014, assuming i get a positive assessment from the ACS

B. Would it be wiser to raise an EOI in next year's cycle, and if yes, by what month would it cut over the next year's cycle.

Would appreciate any replies you guys can provide.

Thank You.


----------



## GhouseYaseen

Hi,

I did applied all docs, PCC MEDICALS AND all other docs and waiting for GRANT 
APPLIED ON 8TH JAN (189) 263111


----------



## GhouseYaseen

TimeSpace said:


> Just uploaded all docs except for receipts of ME check which will be done in this month.



WE ARE IN SAME BOAT:thumb:


----------



## shreyas.mys

Hi All,

I had been getting quite a lot of queries regarding my ‘189’ Visa process (As it turns out to be one of the fastest grant) requesting me to provide some insight into my application process.
So, i’m just putting down some points which may help some of you who are new to this forum.


*Some points which may help for a quicker turnaround of your Grant:*

1. Be aware of the EOI Invitation dates. Currently this is on the 2nd and 4th Monday of every month. Apply for the EOI as soon as you get your +ve ACS/Assessment result.

2. Once u get the EOI Invitation, apply for the Visa as soon as you can. Make arrangements for the payment to be done (you would need a credit card which has a Credit limit greater than your application fee amount.
Usually an Amex card should have a big enough credit limit (if you do not have one, try to arrange it from a friend or someone).

There may be other options, but i am not aware of them. ( I had a relative of mine in Oz and i used his Card for the transaction)

3. Upload all you relevant docs soon after the visa fee payment.

4. Initiate your PCC and Medicals at this stage (Alternatively, you can apply for a PCC once you receive the EOI invitation (This may speed up things a little. PCC may take some time if Police verification is initiated.)
Indian PCC is valid for 1 year.

Medicals, you can only apply once you make the visa application payment. You will need to generate a HAP Id by clicking on the "Organize your health...." link

5. Upload form 80 for each of the applicant. (It is not mandatory, but nowadays most of the CO's are asking for it.)

6. Keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best... 


*Docs which i provided (pre-loaded before CO allocation):
*

1. Birth Certificate (If you have it, else you would need an Affidavit - Self declaration that you do not have a Birth certificate, and you can submit your Secondary (10th) school certificate instead).

2. Secondary (10th) school certificate and Marks Card
3. Degree and/or PG Certificates and Marks Cards
4. PCC - which you can get from Passport Seva
5. Form 80 - (one, for each applicant)
6. Evidence Of Work:
a. Service Letters/ Experience Letters
b. Relieving Letters/ Resignation acceptance letters
c. Payslips
d. Income Tax docs, (Eg: Form 16, ITRV etc...)
e. Bank Statements showing proof of Salary.
7. Health Docs - These are usually submitted from the Hospital/Medical centre itself once your medical examination is done (You would need a HAP id for this )
8. IELTS Scores - Primary applicant, and for spouse (secondary applicant) - To prove that he/she has adequate English knowledge.
9. Passport 
10. Marriage Certificate 

Note: All the docs need to be certified copies (Notarised)


Hope the above information is useful for you guys.
All the very best! :thumb:


Cheers,
Shreyas


----------



## shreyas.mys

Hi All,

I had been getting quite a lot of queries regarding my ‘189’ Visa process (As it turns out to be one of the fastest grant) requesting me to provide some insight into my application process.
So, i’m just putting down some points which may help some of you who are new to this forum.


*Some points which may help for a quicker turnaround of your Grant:*

1. Be aware of the EOI Invitation dates. Currently this is on the 2nd and 4th Monday of every month. Apply for the EOI as soon as you get your +ve ACS/Assessment result.

2. Once u get the EOI Invitation, apply for the Visa as soon as you can. Make arrangements for the payment to be done (you would need a credit card which has a Credit limit greater than your application fee amount.
Usually an Amex card should have a big enough credit limit (if you do not have one, try to arrange it from a friend or someone).

There may be other options, but i am not aware of them. ( I had a relative of mine in Oz and i used his Card for the transaction)

3. Upload all you relevant docs soon after the visa fee payment.

4. Initiate your PCC and Medicals at this stage (Alternatively, you can apply for a PCC once you receive the EOI invitation (This may speed up things a little. PCC may take some time if Police verification is initiated.)
Indian PCC is valid for 1 year.

Medicals, you can only apply once you make the visa application payment. You will need to generate a HAP Id by clicking on the "Organize your health...." link

5. Upload form 80 for each of the applicant. (It is not mandatory, but nowadays most of the CO's are asking for it.)

6. Keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best... 


*Docs which i provided (pre-loaded before CO allocation):
*

1. Birth Certificate (If you have it, else you would need an Affidavit - Self declaration that you do not have a Birth certificate, and you can submit your Secondary (10th) school certificate instead).

2. Secondary (10th) school certificate and Marks Card
3. Degree and/or PG Certificates and Marks Cards
4. PCC - which you can get from Passport Seva
5. Form 80 - (one, for each applicant)
6. Evidence Of Work:
a. Service Letters/ Experience Letters
b. Relieving Letters/ Resignation acceptance letters
c. Payslips
d. Income Tax docs, (Eg: Form 16, ITRV etc...)
e. Bank Statements showing proof of Salary.
7. Health Docs - These are usually submitted from the Hospital/Medical centre itself once your medical examination is done (You would need a HAP id for this )
8. IELTS Scores - Primary applicant, and for spouse (secondary applicant) - To prove that he/she has adequate English knowledge.
9. Passport 
10. Marriage Certificate 

Note: All the docs need to be certified copies (Notarised)


Hope the above information is useful for you guys.
All the very best! :thumb:


Cheers,
Shreyas


----------



## prseeker

shreyas.mys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had been getting quite a lot of queries regarding my ‘189’ Visa process (As it turns out to be one of the fastest grant) requesting me to provide some insight into my application process.
> So, i’m just putting down some points which may help some of you new to this forum.
> 
> 
> *Some points which may help for a quicker turnaround of your Grant:*
> 
> 1. Be aware of the EOI Invitation dates. Currently this is on the 2nd and 4th Monday of every month. Apply for the EOI as soon as you get your +ve ACS/Assessment result.
> 
> 2. Once u get the EOI Invitation, apply for the Visa as soon as you can. Make arrangements for the payment to be done (you would need a credit card which has a Credit limit greater than your application fee amount.
> Usually an Amex card should have a big enough credit limit (if you do not have one, try to arrange it from a friend or someone).
> 
> There may be other options, but i am not aware of them. ( I had a relative of mine in Oz and i used his Card for the transaction)
> 
> 3. Upload all you relevant docs soon after the visa fee payment.
> 
> 4. Initiate your PCC and Medicals at this stage (Alternatively, you can apply for a PCC once you receive the EOI invitation (This may speed up things a little. PCC may take some time if Police verification is initiated.)
> Indian PCC is valid for 1 year.
> 
> Medicals, you can only apply once you make the visa application payment. You will need to generate a HAP Id by clicking on the "Organize your health...." link
> 
> 5. Upload form 80 for each of the applicant. (It is not mandatory, but nowadays most of the CO's are asking for it.)
> 
> 6. Keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best...
> 
> 
> *Docs which i provided (pre-loaded before CO allocation):
> *
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate (If you have it, else you would need an Affidavit - Self declaration that you do not have a Birth certificate, and you can submit your Secondary (10th) school certificate instead).
> 
> 2. Secondary (10th) school certificate and Marks Card
> 3. Degree and/or PG Certificates and Marks Cards
> 4. PCC - which you can get from Passport Seva
> 5. Form 80 - (one, for each applicant)
> 6. Evidence Of Work:
> a. Service Letters/ Experience Letters
> b. Relieving Letters/ Resignation acceptance letters
> c. Payslips
> d. Income Tax docs, (Eg: Form 16, ITRV etc...)
> e. Bank Statements showing proof of Salary.
> 7. Health Docs - These are usually submitted from the Hospital/Medical centre itself once your medical examination is done (You would need a HAP id for this )
> 8. IELTS Scores - Primary applicant, and for spouse (secondary applicant) - To prove that he/she has adequate English knowledge.
> 9. Passport
> 10. Marriage Certificate
> 
> Note: All the docs need to be certified copies (Notarised)
> 
> 
> Hope the above information is useful for you guys.
> All the very best! :thumb:
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shreyas


STICKY MATERIAL !!

Thank you this is going to b very useful for all the immigration mongers like us 
Kudos to you for putting efforts in jotting down your experience.

Congrats once again and wish you all the luck for new beginning in life.

Regards 
PD


----------



## snarayan

AusLover2013 said:


> Its 4 months today and no contact from DIBP at all  and abs no change in my account status
> 
> Is there anybody with me with such long waiting period with no contact from DIBP???
> 
> My agent suggests not to call DIBP so helplessly sitting and checking status daily, hoping each day to see some change in status.


I can understand the pain you are going through. Just call DIBP and just ask them if a CO has been assigned or not. Get the contact details of the CO and ask your agent to drop an e-mail to your CO. 

No point waiting so long without knowing what is happening. You will be relieved if you atleast come to know what is causing this delay.


----------



## misguided

Gets the last couple of days have been slow days. Hopefully the speed will pick up for the remaining 3 days. 

Updated JRE05s aplpy to grant days


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014 
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014 
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014 
01 mohsinhere *168*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014 
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014 
01 jre05 *51*
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 04/02/2014
01 csa975 *42*

If anyone is missed out on the list . KIndly inbox me their visa application and grant allocation dates.


----------



## yangxh7

misguided said:


> Gets the last couple of days have been slow days. Hopefully the speed will pick up for the remaining 3 days.


Ture. DIBP, please speed up.


----------



## AuzLover

shreyas.mys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had been getting quite a lot of queries regarding my ‘189’ Visa process (As it turns out to be one of the fastest grant) requesting me to provide some insight into my application process.
> So, i’m just putting down some points which may help some of you who are new to this forum.
> 
> Some points which may help for a quicker turnaround of your Grant:
> 
> 1. Be aware of the EOI Invitation dates. Currently this is on the 2nd and 4th Monday of every month. Apply for the EOI as soon as you get your +ve ACS/Assessment result.
> 
> 2. Once u get the EOI Invitation, apply for the Visa as soon as you can. Make arrangements for the payment to be done (you would need a credit card which has a Credit limit greater than your application fee amount.
> Usually an Amex card should have a big enough credit limit (if you do not have one, try to arrange it from a friend or someone).
> 
> There may be other options, but i am not aware of them. ( I had a relative of mine in Oz and i used his Card for the transaction)
> 
> 3. Upload all you relevant docs soon after the visa fee payment.
> 
> 4. Initiate your PCC and Medicals at this stage (Alternatively, you can apply for a PCC once you receive the EOI invitation (This may speed up things a little. PCC may take some time if Police verification is initiated.)
> Indian PCC is valid for 1 year.
> 
> Medicals, you can only apply once you make the visa application payment. You will need to generate a HAP Id by clicking on the "Organize your health...." link
> 
> 5. Upload form 80 for each of the applicant. (It is not mandatory, but nowadays most of the CO's are asking for it.)
> 
> 6. Keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best...
> 
> Docs which i provided (pre-loaded before CO allocation):
> 
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate (If you have it, else you would need an Affidavit - Self declaration that you do not have a Birth certificate, and you can submit your Secondary (10th) school certificate instead).
> 
> 2. Secondary (10th) school certificate and Marks Card
> 3. Degree and/or PG Certificates and Marks Cards
> 4. PCC - which you can get from Passport Seva
> 5. Form 80 - (one, for each applicant)
> 6. Evidence Of Work:
> a. Service Letters/ Experience Letters
> b. Relieving Letters/ Resignation acceptance letters
> c. Payslips
> d. Income Tax docs, (Eg: Form 16, ITRV etc...)
> e. Bank Statements showing proof of Salary.
> 7. Health Docs - These are usually submitted from the Hospital/Medical centre itself once your medical examination is done (You would need a HAP id for this )
> 8. IELTS Scores - Primary applicant, and for spouse (secondary applicant) - To prove that he/she has adequate English knowledge.
> 9. Passport
> 10. Marriage Certificate
> 
> Note: All the docs need to be certified copies (Notarised)
> 
> Hope the above information is useful for you guys.
> All the very best! :thumb:
> 
> Cheers,
> Shreyas


This is really helpful. Appreciate your efforts. Thanks so much


----------



## AuzLover

laxmanvadlamani said:


> Hey Guys,
> Even i applied for my ACS assessment on the 18th of Jan, 2014. If i do get a positive assessment i was planning on applying as a Developer Programmer (261312), Subclass 189 skilled.
> 
> But after reading a few of the forums I am a little confused. Someone mentioned that there are only 4800 odd slots available in this year for Developer Programmer (261312). And its almost full. If that is the case then,
> 
> A. Would it be pointless in me raising an EOI(Since the quota is already full) in say April 2014, assuming i get a positive assessment from the ACS
> 
> B. Would it be wiser to raise an EOI in next year's cycle, and if yes, by what month would it cut over the next year's cycle.
> 
> Would appreciate any replies you guys can provide.
> 
> Thank You.


See occupation ceilings under reports tab in https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/
About 3500/4800 in 2613 is filled. I applied for eoi in same category on jan 31, 2014 and didn't get a response yet


----------



## msalmank

Hi All,

Quick question... I am in the process of lodging my 189 visa application. It asks: "Does this applicant have national identity documents?"

Do I just submit my National Identity Card information here, or do I also have to include Marriage Certificate and Birth Certificates? (As they are available options as well)

Regards.
Salman Khalid.


----------



## emerald89

Thank you so much Shreyas for your detailed process. That will help us alot. 



shreyas.mys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had been getting quite a lot of queries regarding my ‘189’ Visa process (As it turns out to be one of the fastest grant) requesting me to provide some insight into my application process.
> So, i’m just putting down some points which may help some of you who are new to this forum.
> 
> 
> *Some points which may help for a quicker turnaround of your Grant:*
> 
> 1. Be aware of the EOI Invitation dates. Currently this is on the 2nd and 4th Monday of every month. Apply for the EOI as soon as you get your +ve ACS/Assessment result.
> 
> 2. Once u get the EOI Invitation, apply for the Visa as soon as you can. Make arrangements for the payment to be done (you would need a credit card which has a Credit limit greater than your application fee amount.
> Usually an Amex card should have a big enough credit limit (if you do not have one, try to arrange it from a friend or someone).
> 
> There may be other options, but i am not aware of them. ( I had a relative of mine in Oz and i used his Card for the transaction)
> 
> 3. Upload all you relevant docs soon after the visa fee payment.
> 
> 4. Initiate your PCC and Medicals at this stage (Alternatively, you can apply for a PCC once you receive the EOI invitation (This may speed up things a little. PCC may take some time if Police verification is initiated.)
> Indian PCC is valid for 1 year.
> 
> Medicals, you can only apply once you make the visa application payment. You will need to generate a HAP Id by clicking on the "Organize your health...." link
> 
> 5. Upload form 80 for each of the applicant. (It is not mandatory, but nowadays most of the CO's are asking for it.)
> 
> 6. Keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best...
> 
> 
> *Docs which i provided (pre-loaded before CO allocation):
> *
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate (If you have it, else you would need an Affidavit - Self declaration that you do not have a Birth certificate, and you can submit your Secondary (10th) school certificate instead).
> 
> 2. Secondary (10th) school certificate and Marks Card
> 3. Degree and/or PG Certificates and Marks Cards
> 4. PCC - which you can get from Passport Seva
> 5. Form 80 - (one, for each applicant)
> 6. Evidence Of Work:
> a. Service Letters/ Experience Letters
> b. Relieving Letters/ Resignation acceptance letters
> c. Payslips
> d. Income Tax docs, (Eg: Form 16, ITRV etc...)
> e. Bank Statements showing proof of Salary.
> 7. Health Docs - These are usually submitted from the Hospital/Medical centre itself once your medical examination is done (You would need a HAP id for this )
> 8. IELTS Scores - Primary applicant, and for spouse (secondary applicant) - To prove that he/she has adequate English knowledge.
> 9. Passport
> 10. Marriage Certificate
> 
> Note: All the docs need to be certified copies (Notarised)
> 
> 
> Hope the above information is useful for you guys.
> All the very best! :thumb:
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shreyas


----------



## zlb

Hi all,

I have mostly been a "silent" reader of this forum, but this time I really want to share my joy.

I can't believe my luck in having received a grant so quickly, but today I got the notification that my application for subclass 189 visa has been granted, only 16 days after lodgement!

My timeline is in the signature, CO was AR from Adelaide team 7. I am an onshore applicant with a 457 visa.

I wish you all best of luck, at least as much as I had!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

msalmank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question... I am in the process of lodging my 189 visa application. It asks: "Does this applicant have national identity documents?"
> 
> Do I just submit my National Identity Card information here, or do I also have to include Marriage Certificate and Birth Certificates? (As they are available options as well)
> 
> Regards.
> Salman Khalid.


In India we do not have any national identity card so please ignore this section and mention NA/NO.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

zlb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have mostly been a "silent" reader of this forum, but this time I really want to share my joy.
> 
> I can't believe my luck in having received a grant so quickly, but today I got the notification that my application for subclass 189 visa has been granted, only 16 days after lodgement!
> 
> My timeline is in the signature, CO was AR from Adelaide team 7. I am an onshore applicant with a 457 visa.
> 
> I wish you all best of luck, at least as much as I had!


That's great news buddy!!
Congrats!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

GhouseYaseen said:


> Hi,
> 
> anybody who has applied 189 on 8th JAN 2014 but no response and docs uploaded but still in REQUIRED status.
> 
> regds


Have patience my friend, your time will come soon.
Don't be tensed about doc status in immiaccount, its just not relevant.
There are some people who haven't got co for last 2-4 months too, so just wait.
If nothing happens till 8th march only then cal dipb and enquire.
You are surely going to get the grant

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

0z_dream said:


> I am sure my agent will not do so, i asked them yesterday .


Call dipb and tell them frankly your situation, I am sure they should help you out.
If you have details of CO then call him up to apprise the situation.

If they entertain you, its your benefit, if they not, then start eating head of your agent. It is your right to know the status of application. Tell your agent to provide you with the snapshot of screen where I shows that docs have indeed been sent, or the mail to CO.
Don't waste time!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014 
01 zlb *16*

Congrats zlb


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014 
01 zlb *16*

Congrats zlb


----------



## rajfirst

Hello Folks,

I have received state nomination (190) from VIC today. Hope this thread will guide me for a successful grant.


----------



## bravo189

*Reg spouse address*

Hi Friends,

I have a query regarding my spouse address proof in overseas.

What ever address she has given in her overseas passport hasn't have any street name on it. Just door number and Village name that it.

In our marriage certificate we have got full address.

Which address I should put in 189 visa application?

I am not using her skills, i am putting her in dependent in 189 visa.

Will there be any place in 189 visa I need to show my spouse overseas residential proof?

please help.


----------



## rajfirst

Hello Folks,

I have received state nomination (190) from VIC today. Hope this thread will guide me for a successful grant.


----------



## misguided

Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410
17/01/14-------------Gyan


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-----------GhouseYaseen
*13/01/14---------kaurivneet------------10/02/14*
13/01/14-----------btkarthikram
*13/01/14---------Jinc-------------------06/02/14*
*16/01/14---------misguided------------12/02/14*
*17/01/14---------thinkpanther---------10/02/14*
20/01/14-----------nextgoal
*20/01/14---------shreyas.mys---------10/02/14---------------11/02/14*
*27/01/14---------zlb-------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14*
29/01/14-----------rein_marco
31/01/14-----------reddy84
04/02/14-----------jcmk
06/02/14-----------Neville Smith

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh


----------



## rein_marco

Congratulations @zlb for your grant. And kudos on your IELTS. Wow! 

@Misguided congrats on CO allocation. Are they asking for new docs? 

@Shreyas.mys thanks for the very helpful ppst


----------



## misguided

rein_marco said:


> @Misguided congrats on CO allocation. Are they asking for new docs?


Nope they haven't asked for anything yet . I am yet to do my medicals , so waiting for them to come back for that .


----------



## Bhecc

zlb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have mostly been a "silent" reader of this forum, but this time I really want to share my joy.
> 
> I can't believe my luck in having received a grant so quickly, but today I got the notification that my application for subclass 189 visa has been granted, only 16 days after lodgement!
> 
> My timeline is in the signature, CO was AR from Adelaide team 7. I am an onshore applicant with a 457 visa.
> 
> I wish you all best of luck, at least as much as I had!


Hi please give a replay but different visa I applied for 190 any way could you please tell me when you submit did you submit Indian Pcc or not 
Thanks


----------



## rein_marco

Bhecc said:


> Hi please give a replay but different visa I applied for 190 any way could you please tell me when you submit did you submit Indian Pcc or not
> Thanks


Police checks are mandatory if you stayed for 12 months in a country.


----------



## zlb

Bhecc said:


> Hi please give a replay but different visa I applied for 190 any way could you please tell me when you submit did you submit Indian Pcc or not
> Thanks


I had all my documents ready by the time I received the invitation. I am not from India so I didn't need any Indian PCC. All the PCCs that I was required to provide were:

Australian: I requested this in December and got it after a few days
Italian: I got this one in September 2013, when I last went there

I had organised and performed all medical examinations through the _My Health Declarations_ system in December, so everything was already finalised by the time I submitted the visa application.

When I submitted my EOI, since my score was 70 points, I was quite sure that I would get the invitation at the next round, so that night I stayed up until midnight, and within a couple of hours after receiving the invitation I had already lodged the application and uploaded all the documents. I did't need to upload or modify anything else after that.

Everything was done on my own, without the assistance of any agent.


----------



## misguided

zlb said:


> I had all my documents ready by the time I received the invitation. I am not from India so I didn't need any Indian PCC. All the PCCs that I was required to provide were:
> 
> Australian: I requested this in December and got it after a few days
> Italian: I got this one in September 2013, when I last went there
> 
> I had organised and performed all medical examinations through the _My Health Declarations_ system in December, so everything was already finalised by the time I submitted the visa application.
> 
> When I submitted my EOI, since my score was 70 points, I was quite sure that I would get the invitation at the next round, so that night I stayed up until midnight, and within a couple of hours after receiving the invitation I had already lodged the application and uploaded all the documents. I did't need to upload or modify anything else after that.
> 
> Everything was done on my own, without the assistance of any agent.


Mate I tell you what , this seems to be the most planned effort I have come across in this forum . BlackBelt probably is on par as well


----------



## Australia2012

Hi all,

I submitted my EOI on 28th jan 2014 with 60 points.
I already have the positive skill assessment for 261312 from ACS and Ielts score.
I need to apply for the skill assessment from Engineer's Australia for my husband in order to claim 5 points extra from the partner's skill.
Can anyone help with writing the CDR and also let me know about the time they take for skill assessment nowdays.
Thank u very much.


----------



## Bhecc

zlb said:


> I had all my documents ready by the time I received the invitation. I am not from India so I didn't need any Indian PCC. All the PCCs that I was required to provide were:
> 
> Australian: I requested this in December and got it after a few days
> Italian: I got this one in September 2013, when I last went there
> 
> I had organised and performed all medical examinations through the _My Health Declarations_ system in December, so everything was already finalised by the time I submitted the visa application.
> 
> When I submitted my EOI, since my score was 70 points, I was quite sure that I would get the invitation at the next round, so that night I stayed up until midnight, and within a couple of hours after receiving the invitation I had already lodged the application and uploaded all the documents. I did't need to upload or modify anything else after that.
> 
> Everything was done on my own, without the assistance of any agent.


Mine also same 70 points lodge eoi and after 2 days got a mail from the officer to submit the documents which my financial statement 19 form skill assessment all those stuff I submit all those documents on last Friday waiting for to get eoi approved 
How long will take to get approved eoi after we submit the documents how long it will take normally please give a replay when you free thanks


----------



## bharatjain

Hi All,

If u need an economical way to call Australian landlines(there are other countries as well where calling landline and mobile is free) from anywhere including India - most consultants have landline, create a 10 Euro(Rs 850) account on voipzoom.com. You can then make unlimited calls to any Australian landline excluding special numbers starting 13 etc till u have credit(even few cents) in your account. the site has an app from which u can make calls.

There could be other such VOIP providers as well.


----------



## ramaus

This week has been awful in comparison to last one. Did anyone get lucky this morning. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Black_Rose

Vincentlufor said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I need your precious advises, I will be moving to Australia in 2 weeks and my passport will expire in Aug 2014. I wanted to know if you think i can renew my passport before going? If yes where should i send the form 929 is there any email address?
> 
> Thanks in advanced
> 
> Vincent


my opinion is that you first go to australia and then apply to renew your passport from the respective authority ( your countr's; embassy in australia ) . i think this will be more hassle free and safe, isnt it? :eyebrows:


----------



## misguided

btkarthikram said:


> hey Misguided.. did u receive a mail about the CO or cal them up?
> and btw does anyone know what number to call to enquire about CO allocation?


Mate my agent told me that OC has been allocated. 

AUstralian number for DIBP is 131 881


----------



## AuzLover

Australia2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 28th jan 2014 with 60 points.
> I already have the positive skill assessment for 261312 from ACS and Ielts score.
> I need to apply for the skill assessment from Engineer's Australia for my husband in order to claim 5 points extra from the partner's skill.
> Can anyone help with writing the CDR and also let me know about the time they take for skill assessment nowdays.
> Thank u very much.


My Skill assessment took 3months


----------



## yangxh7

ramaus said:


> This week has been awful in comparison to last one. Did anyone get lucky this morning. Let's hope for the best.


Agree with you. May I know your CO initials in team 33?


----------



## ramaus

yangxh7 said:


> Agree with you. May I know your CO initials in team 33?


Sure man, her/his initials is LZ. What about you? 

Since the lodgement date and subclass of our application is close to each other, we should hear the good news any day. Unless something odd comes up.


----------



## rubonno1

Hi Guys,

Got It .... I am so relieved... Sydney ..Here I come ....
Adelaide Team 2 .. BK...

I am not much active but following the forum on regular basis ..actually hourly basis for last 3-4 months...i have done it without consultant .....Thanks to all the members....

You are my family from last couple of months ... I hope to meet you guys in person in OZ....
I think lot of people here doing wonderful job ... I want to thank them from bottom of my heart ....

I believe ...your help only count when it is needed the most ..... I have always got this support form this forum...

Lodge date : 17 dec , 2013
Grant : 12 Feb , 2014
Team : Adelaide 2 , BK 
Visa : 189
Front loaded all the docs , Including PCC, medical and Form 80

Direct Grant ....

Thanks a lot guys ..u are the best ...


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014 
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*

Congrats rubonno1


----------



## taniska

Hi

Need advise. ACS applied on 28-Nov-2013 and got my results today.

I got my ACS assessment letter. But it is confusing as below. They have mentioned all my 8.5 years of experience but above that there is a statement saying "*following employment after April 2007*".

Below is what actually written in the letter.

-------------------------------

The following employment after April 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level 

and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 04/05 - 09/08 (*3*yrs *5*mths)
Position:	Senior Software Engineer
Employer:	XXX
Country:	INDIA

Dates: 10/08 - 11/13 (*5*yrs *1*mths)
Position:	Analyst Programmer / Technical Lead
Employer:	XXX
Country:	INDIA

---------------------------------

My questions. If anyone can answer the below then it will be really helpful.

1. How many years of overall experience I can claim based on this letter.

2. I worked in Australia for my 2nd company for little more than 1 year. ACS letter doesn't mention anything about that. But that is evident and I can prove that using the visa stamping and travel details in my passport and with my payslips. So irrespective of this letter can I claim 5 points for that?

3. I have 60 points only if I consider 8 years overall experience, else I have only 55 points. So at the current situation what I should do? Can I make an EOI by claiming 8 yrs exp (i.e. with this ACS letter only and IELTS[7.5,6.5,6.5,6.5]) to start the 5 month waiting period to be called and then try and get 7 in IELTS and update it later? Or does this mean I am not eligible to make an EOI until I get 7 in IELTS to reach 60+ points (i.e. if I go by ACS letter for my experience)?

Note: With respect to my educational qualifications my bachelor and masters have been assessed as AQF Master Degree and AQF Bachelor Degree with a *major in computing* respectively.

Thanks


----------



## misguided

> 1. How many years of overall experience I can claim based on this letter.


You can claim exp after Apr 2007



> 2. I worked in Australia for my 2nd company for little more than 1 year. ACS letter doesn't mention anything about that. But that is evident and I can prove that using the visa stamping and travel details in my passport and with my payslips. So irrespective of this letter can I claim 5 points for that?


If this period of aussie exp is 1+ years and is after APril 2007 , you can claim points for that .



> 3. I have 60 points only if I consider 8 years overall experience, else I have only 55 points. So at the current situation what I should do? Can I make an EOI by claiming 8 yrs exp (i.e. with this ACS letter only and IELTS[7.5,6.5,6.5,6.5]) to start the 5 month waiting period to be called and then try and get 7 in IELTS and update it later? Or does this mean I am not eligible to make an EOI until I get 7 in IELTS to reach 60+ points (i.e. if I go by ACS letter for my experience)?


See Answer 1


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats rubonno1:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 *
19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
16/01/14----------misguided-
_
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## Black_Rose

rubonno1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got It .... I am so relieved... Sydney ..Here I come ....
> Adelaide Team 2 .. BK...
> 
> I am not much active but following the forum on regular basis ..actually hourly basis for last 3-4 months...i have done it without consultant .....Thanks to all the members....
> 
> You are my family from last couple of months ... I hope to meet you guys in person in OZ....
> I think lot of people here doing wonderful job ... I want to thank them from bottom of my heart ....
> 
> I believe ...your help only count when it is needed the most ..... I have always got this support form this forum...
> 
> Lodge date : 17 dec , 2013
> Grant : 12 Feb , 2014
> Team : Adelaide 2 , BK
> Visa : 189
> Front loaded all the docs , Including PCC, medical and Form 80
> 
> Direct Grant ....
> 
> Thanks a lot guys ..u are the best ...


Congratulation dude. An excellent new indeed. :spy:


----------



## bliss

Congratulations for your GRANT * rubonno1 *


----------



## rubonno1

Thanks .. Oz_Dream ..Its really a dream come true .... 
Eagerly waiting for my name turned green in your list ....

It is very helpful list and keep us informed about the average timeline of response from DIBP... Wish you greater success in life... Thanks



0z_dream said:


> Congrats rubonno1:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
> _
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
> *
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *
> 10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
> _
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> *
> 14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
> 16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14
> 17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 *
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> _
> 21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> _
> *
> 27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
> 28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
> _
> 04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> _
> 13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> 13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
> 16/01/14----------misguided-
> _
> 17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
> 18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
> _
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *
> 18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
> 30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14
> 05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14
> *
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *
> 08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
> *
> _
> 09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *
> 09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
> *
> _
> 12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
> *
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
> _
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *
> 18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
> _
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
> *
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> *
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
> *
> _
> 04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
> *
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
> _
> 11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
> *
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
> _
> 13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
> 16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
> *
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
> _
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
> *
> 18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> *
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> _
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
> *
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
> _
> 21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 08/01/14----------ut0410-------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
> 13/02/14----------CSP-----------------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## bliss

Congratulations for your GRANT * zlb *


----------



## misguided

0z_dream said:


> 16/01/14----------misguided-


Mate I got my CO allocated today


----------



## rubonno1

*Thanks Team*

Thanks .. Oz_Dream ..Its really a dream come true .... 
Eagerly waiting for my name turned green in your list ....

It is very helpful list and keep us informed about the average timeline of response from DIBP... Wish you greater success in life... Thanks



0z_dream said:


> Congrats rubonno1:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
> _
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
> *
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
> *
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *
> 10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
> _
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> *
> 14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
> 16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14
> 17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 *
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013--------
> _
> 21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> _
> *
> 27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
> 28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
> _
> 04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> _
> 13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> 13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
> 16/01/14----------misguided-
> _
> 17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
> 18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
> _
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *
> 18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
> 30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14
> 05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14
> *
> 05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
> _
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *
> 08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
> *
> _
> 09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *
> 09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
> *
> _
> 12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
> *
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
> _
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *
> 18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
> _
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
> *
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> *
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
> *
> _
> 04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
> *
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
> _
> 11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
> *
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
> _
> 13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
> 16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
> *
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
> _
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
> *
> 18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> *
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> _
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
> *
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
> _
> 21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> 23/12/13----------cherry83--------
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 08/01/14----------ut0410-------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
> 13/02/14----------CSP-----------------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## taniska

Thank you misguided. My AUS experience is after April 2007. So I can claim it. 
But as per your comments then I cannot make an EOI until I get 7 in IELTS. Because ACS have considered my experience from April 2007 only...

I am not sure why ACS have simply deducted 2 years...


----------



## bliss

misguided said:


> Mate I got my CO allocated today


Congrats Misguided ; hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## rubonno1

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation dude. An excellent new indeed. :spy:


Thanks Black_Rose ;-)


----------



## misguided

bliss said:


> Congrats Misguided ; hope you get your grant soon.


Thanks Bliss


----------



## 0z_dream

misguided said:


> Mate I got my CO allocated today


COngrats my frnd


----------



## 0z_dream

rubonno1 said:


> Thanks .. Oz_Dream ..Its really a dream come true ....
> Eagerly waiting for my name turned green in your list ....
> 
> It is very helpful list and keep us informed about the average timeline of response from DIBP... Wish you greater success in life... Thanks


Thanks for the wishes . Hope one day mine too become green


----------



## rubonno1

bliss said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT * rubonno1 *


Thanks BLISS   .....

WOW ..WOW .. I got the VISA ....

Thanks for the wonderful Stamp ...


----------



## atul_bangalore

shreyas.mys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had been getting quite a lot of queries regarding my ‘189’ Visa process (As it turns out to be one of the fastest grant) requesting me to provide some insight into my application process.
> So, i’m just putting down some points which may help some of you who are new to this forum.
> 
> 
> *Some points which may help for a quicker turnaround of your Grant:*
> 
> 1. Be aware of the EOI Invitation dates. Currently this is on the 2nd and 4th Monday of every month. Apply for the EOI as soon as you get your +ve ACS/Assessment result.
> 
> 2. Once u get the EOI Invitation, apply for the Visa as soon as you can. Make arrangements for the payment to be done (you would need a credit card which has a Credit limit greater than your application fee amount.
> Usually an Amex card should have a big enough credit limit (if you do not have one, try to arrange it from a friend or someone).
> 
> There may be other options, but i am not aware of them. ( I had a relative of mine in Oz and i used his Card for the transaction)
> 
> 3. Upload all you relevant docs soon after the visa fee payment.
> 
> 4. Initiate your PCC and Medicals at this stage (Alternatively, you can apply for a PCC once you receive the EOI invitation (This may speed up things a little. PCC may take some time if Police verification is initiated.)
> Indian PCC is valid for 1 year.
> 
> Medicals, you can only apply once you make the visa application payment. You will need to generate a HAP Id by clicking on the "Organize your health...." link
> 
> 5. Upload form 80 for each of the applicant. (It is not mandatory, but nowadays most of the CO's are asking for it.)
> 
> 6. Keep your fingers crossed and hope for the best...
> 
> 
> *Docs which i provided (pre-loaded before CO allocation):
> *
> 
> 1. Birth Certificate (If you have it, else you would need an Affidavit - Self declaration that you do not have a Birth certificate, and you can submit your Secondary (10th) school certificate instead).
> 
> 2. Secondary (10th) school certificate and Marks Card
> 3. Degree and/or PG Certificates and Marks Cards
> 4. PCC - which you can get from Passport Seva
> 5. Form 80 - (one, for each applicant)
> 6. Evidence Of Work:
> a. Service Letters/ Experience Letters
> b. Relieving Letters/ Resignation acceptance letters
> c. Payslips
> d. Income Tax docs, (Eg: Form 16, ITRV etc...)
> e. Bank Statements showing proof of Salary.
> 7. Health Docs - These are usually submitted from the Hospital/Medical centre itself once your medical examination is done (You would need a HAP id for this )
> 8. IELTS Scores - Primary applicant, and for spouse (secondary applicant) - To prove that he/she has adequate English knowledge.
> 9. Passport
> 10. Marriage Certificate
> 
> Note: All the docs need to be certified copies (Notarised)
> 
> 
> Hope the above information is useful for you guys.
> All the very best! :thumb:
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shreyas


Thanks Shreyas.
Doubt on ACS: When i apply ACS, how to add dependent details? Do i have to apply separately for the dependent ie by paying 500 for mine and another 500 for dependent.

Thanks
Atul


----------



## bliss

0z_dream said:


> Thanks for the wishes . Hope one day mine too become green



Hey 0z_dream it shld be any day now


----------



## SRS_2013

*Grant*

Hello all...

Today is my lucky day  

Finally got the grant letter today morning....:first::first::first:

it had been a routine to first check my gmail to see if there was any mail from my agent....and today was the day....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

it was a Direct Grant..as most of you had predicted...

providing my timelines

pcc - 29th Nov 2013
visa lodge - *19th Dec 2013*
medicals - 2nd Jan 2014
visa grant: *12th Feb 2014*
entry before: 29th Nov 2014 (only 7 months left)

no news about CO allocation till today...document status had gone to 'Received' on 6th Jan...

CO initials: LE
team: Team 2, GSM Adelaide

i am not sure what all i have written here....
vinay, oz_dream, jre05.. and each and everyone of you for the support....

shall send a separate mail regarding what all docs were frontloaded...

oz_dream and misguided...please update/add my name in the list....


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014 
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*

Congrats SRS_2013


----------



## 0z_dream

I told you this week is yours
COngrats congrats...:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


SRS_2013 said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Today is my lucky day
> 
> Finally got the grant letter today morning....:first::first::first:
> 
> it had been a routine to first check my gmail to see if there was any mail from my agent....and today was the day....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> it was a Direct Grant..as most of you had predicted...
> 
> providing my timelines
> 
> pcc - 29th Nov 2013
> visa lodge - *19th Dec 2013*
> medicals - 2nd Jan 2014
> visa grant: *12th Feb 2014*
> entry before: 29th Nov 2014 (only 7 months left)
> 
> no news about CO allocation till today...document status had gone to 'Received' on 6th Jan...
> 
> CO initials: LE
> team: Team 2, GSM Adelaide
> 
> i am not sure what all i have written here....
> vinay, oz_dream, jre05.. and each and everyone of you for the support....
> 
> shall send a separate mail regarding what all docs were frontloaded...
> 
> oz_dream and misguided...please update/add my name in the list....


----------



## sathiyaseelan

SRS_2013 said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Today is my lucky day
> 
> Finally got the grant letter today morning....:first::first::first:
> 
> it had been a routine to first check my gmail to see if there was any mail from my agent....and today was the day....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> it was a Direct Grant..as most of you had predicted...
> 
> providing my timelines
> 
> pcc - 29th Nov 2013
> visa lodge - *19th Dec 2013*
> medicals - 2nd Jan 2014
> visa grant: *12th Feb 2014*
> entry before: 29th Nov 2014 (only 7 months left)
> 
> no news about CO allocation till today...document status had gone to 'Received' on 6th Jan...
> 
> CO initials: LE
> team: Team 2, GSM Adelaide
> 
> i am not sure what all i have written here....
> vinay, oz_dream, jre05.. and each and everyone of you for the support....
> 
> shall send a separate mail regarding what all docs were frontloaded...
> 
> oz_dream and misguided...please update/add my name in the list....


hi SRS, Excellent. That is indeed a happy news to share with. I am glad for you and congrats for achieving such a wonderful success with visa process.

I wish you better luck for your future in Australia.










Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## bliss

Congratulations for your GRANT * SRS_2013*


----------



## 0z_dream

bliss said:


> Hey 0z_dream it shld be any day now


Thanks dear


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



SRS_2013 said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Today is my lucky day
> 
> Finally got the grant letter today morning....:first::first::first:
> 
> it had been a routine to first check my gmail to see if there was any mail from my agent....and today was the day....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> it was a Direct Grant..as most of you had predicted...
> 
> providing my timelines
> 
> pcc - 29th Nov 2013
> visa lodge - *19th Dec 2013*
> medicals - 2nd Jan 2014
> visa grant: *12th Feb 2014*
> entry before: 29th Nov 2014 (only 7 months left)
> 
> no news about CO allocation till today...document status had gone to 'Received' on 6th Jan...
> 
> CO initials: LE
> team: Team 2, GSM Adelaide
> 
> i am not sure what all i have written here....
> vinay, oz_dream, jre05.. and each and everyone of you for the support....
> 
> shall send a separate mail regarding what all docs were frontloaded...
> 
> oz_dream and misguided...please update/add my name in the list....


.

Congratulations SRS,

God bless and All the best in Australia. Have fun, Party hard.


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats SRS_2013:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
Updated misguided
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
23/12/13----------cherry83--------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## SRS_2013

bliss said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT * SRS_2013*



finally..my stamp...
thanks a lot bliss


----------



## rein_marco

Australia2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 28th jan 2014 with 60 points.
> I already have the positive skill assessment for 261312 from ACS and Ielts score.
> I need to apply for the skill assessment from Engineer's Australia for my husband in order to claim 5 points extra from the partner's skill.
> Can anyone help with writing the CDR and also let me know about the time they take for skill assessment nowdays.
> Thank u very much.


Mine took 3 months. Some takes 4


----------



## bliss

SRS_2013 said:


> finally..my stamp...
> thanks a lot bliss


I told you 2 days back that yours in next my friend. 

Enjoy ur day and have a blast


----------



## prseeker

SRS_2013 said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Today is my lucky day
> 
> Finally got the grant letter today morning....:first::first::first:
> 
> it had been a routine to first check my gmail to see if there was any mail from my agent....and today was the day....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> it was a Direct Grant..as most of you had predicted...
> 
> providing my timelines
> 
> pcc - 29th Nov 2013
> visa lodge - *19th Dec 2013*
> medicals - 2nd Jan 2014
> visa grant: *12th Feb 2014*
> entry before: 29th Nov 2014 (only 7 months left)
> 
> no news about CO allocation till today...document status had gone to 'Received' on 6th Jan...
> 
> CO initials: LE
> team: Team 2, GSM Adelaide
> 
> i am not sure what all i have written here....
> vinay, oz_dream, jre05.. and each and everyone of you for the support....
> 
> shall send a separate mail regarding what all docs were frontloaded...
> 
> oz_dream and misguided...please update/add my name in the list....


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:*CONGRATULATIONS* :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## jyotimahangare21

Hello ,
I have one query.
I am Diploma Electrical Engineer. 
My husband done his skill assessment by EA for migration.
I have Australian skilled independent visa (PR) as secondary applicant.
To work as engineer in Australia do I need to done skill assessment by Engineers of Australia? It is mandatory or not for work ?
Can I become member of EA?
Is there any other process for PR holder.

Regards,
Jyoti.


----------



## prseeker

jyotimahangare21 said:


> Hello ,
> I have one query.
> I am Diploma Electrical Engineer.
> My husband done his skill assessment by EA for migration.
> I have Australian skilled independent visa (PR) as secondary applicant.
> To work as engineer in Australia do I need to done skill assessment by Engineers of Australia? It is mandatory or not for work ?
> Can I become member of EA?
> Is there any other process for PR holder.
> 
> Regards,
> Jyoti.


No , to work in Australia you do not need any assessment from any assessing body .
Yes you can be member of ACS and EA by paying some fees .

Regards 
PD


----------



## DesiTadka

If you already have PR, you don't need skill assessment to work. That said, some companies may require your qualifications to be assessed as you have Diploma. Any engineer can become member of EA, although it isn't required.



jyotimahangare21 said:


> Hello ,
> I have one query.
> I am Diploma Electrical Engineer.
> My husband done his skill assessment by EA for migration.
> I have Australian skilled independent visa (PR) as secondary applicant.
> To work as engineer in Australia do I need to done skill assessment by Engineers of Australia? It is mandatory or not for work ?
> Can I become member of EA?
> Is there any other process for PR holder.
> 
> Regards,
> Jyoti.


----------



## cherry83

I am on cloud9999999. Just got the grant letter from team 33 brisbane....
Many thanks to all the forum members who helped me with their valuable suggestions........


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

SRS_2013 said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Today is my lucky day
> 
> Finally got the grant letter today morning....:first::first::first:
> 
> it had been a routine to first check my gmail to see if there was any mail from my agent....and today was the day....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> it was a Direct Grant..as most of you had predicted...
> 
> providing my timelines
> 
> pcc - 29th Nov 2013
> visa lodge - *19th Dec 2013*
> medicals - 2nd Jan 2014
> visa grant: *12th Feb 2014*
> entry before: 29th Nov 2014 (only 7 months left)
> 
> no news about CO allocation till today...document status had gone to 'Received' on 6th Jan...
> 
> CO initials: LE
> team: Team 2, GSM Adelaide
> 
> i am not sure what all i have written here....
> vinay, oz_dream, jre05.. and each and everyone of you for the support....
> 
> shall send a separate mail regarding what all docs were frontloaded...
> 
> oz_dream and misguided...please update/add my name in the list....


Many Congratulations my friend. . very happy for you  :cheer2:

All the best for new life in Oz..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

cherry83 said:


> I am on cloud9999999. Just got the grant letter from team 33 brisbane....
> Many thanks to all the forum members who helped me with their valuable suggestions........


Congrats cherry83


----------



## ravi09

ramaus said:


> Sure man, her/his initials is LZ. What about you?
> 
> Since the lodgement date and subclass of our application is close to each other, we should hear the good news any day. Unless something odd comes up.


Hey ramaus/yangxh7
Any news on you visa application. I also have my Co allocated from T34 Brisbane, initials AM, she enquired for health checkup docs last week, which were uploaded the very day, no news after that, seems like team Brisbane has been slow this week.


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats Cherry83:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 *
_
23/11/13----------PkBlr-------------------CO: 04/12/13----------_
*
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
*
23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
*
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## bliss

Congratulations for your GRANT * cherry83*


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rubonno1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got It .... I am so relieved... Sydney ..Here I come ....
> Adelaide Team 2 .. BK...
> 
> I am not much active but following the forum on regular basis ..actually hourly basis for last 3-4 months...i have done it without consultant .....Thanks to all the members....
> 
> You are my family from last couple of months ... I hope to meet you guys in person in OZ....
> I think lot of people here doing wonderful job ... I want to thank them from bottom of my heart ....
> 
> I believe ...your help only count when it is needed the most ..... I have always got this support form this forum...
> 
> Lodge date : 17 dec , 2013
> Grant : 12 Feb , 2014
> Team : Adelaide 2 , BK
> Visa : 189
> Front loaded all the docs , Including PCC, medical and Form 80
> 
> Direct Grant ....
> 
> Thanks a lot guys ..u are the best ...


hi buddy, congratulations and best wishes for your future career.










Regards,
sathiya


----------



## SRS_2013

cherry83 said:


> I am on cloud9999999. Just got the grant letter from team 33 brisbane....
> Many thanks to all the forum members who helped me with their valuable suggestions........


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

cherry83 said:


> I am on cloud9999999. Just got the grant letter from team 33 brisbane....
> Many thanks to all the forum members who helped me with their valuable suggestions........


Wow, many more congratulations for achieving such a milestone in visa application process. Finally you received the entry ticket to dreamland. 

I am happy for you and hope your move will be a hasslef-ree one.










Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## AuzLover

SRS_2013 said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Today is my lucky day
> 
> Finally got the grant letter today morning....:first::first::first:
> 
> it had been a routine to first check my gmail to see if there was any mail from my agent....and today was the day....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> it was a Direct Grant..as most of you had predicted...
> 
> providing my timelines
> 
> pcc - 29th Nov 2013
> visa lodge - *19th Dec 2013*
> medicals - 2nd Jan 2014
> visa grant: *12th Feb 2014*
> entry before: 29th Nov 2014 (only 7 months left)
> 
> no news about CO allocation till today...document status had gone to 'Received' on 6th Jan...
> 
> CO initials: LE
> team: Team 2, GSM Adelaide
> 
> i am not sure what all i have written here....
> vinay, oz_dream, jre05.. and each and everyone of you for the support....
> 
> shall send a separate mail regarding what all docs were frontloaded...
> 
> oz_dream and misguided...please update/add my name in the list....


Congrats... Congratsss....so haappy to hear this :second:


----------



## yangxh7

ravi09 said:


> Hey ramaus/yangxh7
> Any news on you visa application. I also have my Co allocated from T34 Brisbane, initials AM, she enquired for health checkup docs last week, which were uploaded the very day, no news after that, seems like team Brisbane has been slow this week.


My CO (team 33: NV) requested additional documents yesterday. I had emailed back the documents within 2 hours. No update after that.


----------



## cherry83

0z_dream said:


> Congrats cherry83, may i knw initials of your co and the team pls


Thanks Oz_dream... Co is ES


----------



## yangxh7

cherry83 said:


> I am on cloud9999999. Just got the grant letter from team 33 brisbane....
> Many thanks to all the forum members who helped me with their valuable suggestions........


Congrats, cherry83.


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*
03 cherry83 *51*

Congrats cherry83


----------



## ramaus

ravi09 said:


> Hey ramaus/yangxh7
> Any news on you visa application. I also have my Co allocated from T34 Brisbane, initials AM, she enquired for health checkup docs last week, which were uploaded the very day, no news after that, seems like team Brisbane has been slow this week.


No news mate, I uploaded the additional required documents on 1/2 after the CO inquiry on 31/01. But no news since then and I hope that I would get at least an update on the status of my application.


----------



## Black_Rose

cherry83 said:


> I am on cloud9999999. Just got the grant letter from team 33 brisbane....
> Many thanks to all the forum members who helped me with their valuable suggestions........


Congratulation Cherry. Really a big achievement worth having


----------



## Black_Rose

SRS_2013 said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Today is my lucky day
> 
> Finally got the grant letter today morning....:first::first::first:
> 
> it had been a routine to first check my gmail to see if there was any mail from my agent....and today was the day....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> it was a Direct Grant..as most of you had predicted...
> 
> providing my timelines
> 
> pcc - 29th Nov 2013
> visa lodge - *19th Dec 2013*
> medicals - 2nd Jan 2014
> visa grant: *12th Feb 2014*
> entry before: 29th Nov 2014 (only 7 months left)
> 
> no news about CO allocation till today...document status had gone to 'Received' on 6th Jan...
> 
> CO initials: LE
> team: Team 2, GSM Adelaide
> 
> i am not sure what all i have written here....
> vinay, oz_dream, jre05.. and each and everyone of you for the support....
> 
> shall send a separate mail regarding what all docs were frontloaded...
> 
> oz_dream and misguided...please update/add my name in the list....


Congratulation mate:second:. please share which documents were frontloaded


----------



## thinkpanther

*Chronological order of data*

Dear All,

I am about to submit my Form 80 and had a query. The form asks us to list down data in chronological order in a number of places....

what i have done is arrange them in from the most recent at top going down to the past ones. Is that correct? Are there others who have arranged events in this way?

My confusion is because some ppl say it should be from the oldest to the latest, ie oldest events at top going down to the latest ones.

Thanks


----------



## bliss

thinkpanther said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am about to submit my Form 80 and had a query. The form asks us to list down data in chronological order in a number of places....
> 
> what i have done is arrange them in from the most recent at top going down to the past ones. Is that correct? Are there others who have arranged events in this way?
> 
> My confusion is because some ppl say it should be from the oldest to the latest, ie oldest events at top going down to the latest ones.
> 
> Thanks


Yes it shld be from oldest to the latest

Thats how I filled it


----------



## TimeSpace

thinkpanther said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am about to submit my Form 80 and had a query. The form asks us to list down data in chronological order in a number of places....
> 
> what i have done is arrange them in from the most recent at top going down to the past ones. Is that correct? Are there others who have arranged events in this way?
> 
> My confusion is because some ppl say it should be from the oldest to the latest, ie oldest events at top going down to the latest ones.
> 
> Thanks


Basically, ' in chronological order' means 'in the order of occurrence', I personally think it should be from the oldest to the latest.

But in which order doesn't matter so much. Covering the last 10 years is enough.


----------



## prseeker

cherry83 said:


> I am on cloud9999999. Just got the grant letter from team 33 brisbane....
> Many thanks to all the forum members who helped me with their valuable suggestions........



CONGRATS cherry83
​


----------



## SRS_2013

*My 189 visa process steps.*

*My 189 visa process steps*. _Sorry for the lengthy post._

1. Applied for ACS assessment in August 2013. Documents used for acs assessment were as below
- Affidavit from my senior at office. This was on stamp paper and notarized. It consists of my roles and responsibilities, tenure in each role along with salary for the last 7.5 years.
- Comp review letters, sal slips, promotion letters
- Detailed Resume
- educational qualifications
- passport copy 

2. After ACS application was submited, we appeared for IELTS in August and got the results by August end. result was L-9 R-8.5 W-7.5 S-7. overall 7
Husband also got an overall 7

3. ACS assessment results were out by *30th Oct* and i was assessed for 6 years

4. By around Nov 11th we submitted our EOI with 65 pts for the role 261312 and got an invite on *18th Nov*.

5. My agent had shared a list of docs that i had to prepare. It took us some time to gather all. 

6. We lodged our 189 visa on *19th Dec, 2013*. Agent had front loaded all the docs that was shared with him. Since he was from Australia, there was no problem in submitting the visa application fees.

Documents frontloaded for my 189 application as per suggested by my agent.


1.	Proof of age 
2.	Form 956 in original 
3.	IELTS Test Report Form original plus notarized - *Mine*
4.	IELTS Test Report Form original plus notarized - *Spouse*
5.	ACS assessment and submission 
6.	Bachelor Degree Certificate 
7.	Bachelor Degree Transcripts (marks card) 
8.	Plus 2 Certificate
9.	Tenth Certificare
10.	Experience certificate (Affidavit )
11.	Certified copy of Passport - *Mine*
12.	Certified copy of Passport - *Spouse*
13.	Certified copy of Passport - *Daughter*
14.	Birth Certificate of notarized - *Mine*
15.	Birth Certificate of notarized - *Spouse*
16.	Birth Certificate of notarized - *Daughter*
17.	Marriage Certificate - 
18.	Form 80 in original - *mine*
19.	Form 80 in original - *spouse*
20.	Form 1221 in original - *mine*
21.	Form 1221 in original - *spouse*
22.	Envelope Two Passport photographs– *mine*
23.	Envelope Two Passport photographs– *spouse*
24.	Envelope Two Passport photographs– *daughter*
25.	Form 16 Income Tax certificate from 2006 onwards – *2006 I started working*
26.	IT assessment notice from 2006 onwards – *was not uploaded as it did not have any figures, was just an acknowledgement slip.*
27.	Pay slips for from 2006 onwards – *agent had selectively uploaded..all 84 was not uploaded*
28.	Bank statements showing credit of salary from 2006 onwards - 
29.	PF statements from 2006 onwards –. 
30.	Police Clearance from passport office –*mine*
31.	Police Clearance from passport office – *spouse*
32.	Australian Values statement Form 1281–* I didn’t see this uploaded*
33.	Medicals – *me, spouse and daughter*

For form 80 and 1221..there were multiple rounds of reviews by me and my agent...all small details were corrected and compiled well

I need to mention a very spacial thanks to my agent...he made this whole process very easy and tension free for me....
He was very systematic and disciplined and always in touch and we frequently communicated... *THANK YOU !!*
.


----------



## Luqman

Guys, 

What is individual applicant staus in IMMI account ( next page when u click TRN) ?
is it always " processing" for every one out there ?


----------



## snarayan

thinkpanther said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am about to submit my Form 80 and had a query. The form asks us to list down data in chronological order in a number of places....
> 
> what i have done is arrange them in from the most recent at top going down to the past ones. Is that correct? Are there others who have arranged events in this way?
> 
> My confusion is because some ppl say it should be from the oldest to the latest, ie oldest events at top going down to the latest ones.
> 
> Thanks


I filled it newest to oldest. Got my grant as well. It's upto you I guess.


----------



## praDe

Hi,

I'm about to lodge my application on 190. 
Can somebody tell me what are the documents that I need to upload to the online application? 

Also the immi web site says I need to provide Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages of the passport, and birth certificates. Do I need to certify these as well? 

Appreciate your help on this.


----------



## AuzLover

SRS_2013 said:


> *My 189 visa process steps*. _Sorry for the lengthy post._
> 
> 1. Applied for ACS assessment in August 2013. Documents used for acs assessment were as below
> - Affidavit from my senior at office. This was on stamp paper and notarized. It consists of my roles and responsibilities, tenure in each role along with salary for the last 7.5 years.
> - Comp review letters, sal slips, promotion letters
> - Detailed Resume
> - educational qualifications
> - passport copy
> 
> 2. After ACS application was submited, we appeared for IELTS in August and got the results by August end. result was L-9 R-8.5 W-7.5 S-7. overall 7
> Husband also got an overall 7
> 
> 3. ACS assessment results were out by *30th Oct* and i was assessed for 6 years
> 
> 4. By around Nov 11th we submitted our EOI with 65 pts for the role 261312 and got an invite on *18th Nov*.
> 
> 5. My agent had shared a list of docs that i had to prepare. It took us some time to gather all.
> 
> 6. We lodged our 189 visa on *19th Dec, 2013*. Agent had front loaded all the docs that was shared with him. Since he was from Australia, there was no problem in submitting the visa application fees.
> 
> Documents frontloaded for my 189 application as per suggested by my agent.
> 
> 
> 1.	Proof of age
> 2.	Form 956 in original
> 3.	IELTS Test Report Form original plus notarized - *Mine*
> 4.	IELTS Test Report Form original plus notarized - *Spouse*
> 5.	ACS assessment and submission
> 6.	Bachelor Degree Certificate
> 7.	Bachelor Degree Transcripts (marks card)
> 8.	Plus 2 Certificate
> 9.	Tenth Certificare
> 10.	Experience certificate (Affidavit )
> 11.	Certified copy of Passport - *Mine*
> 12.	Certified copy of Passport - *Spouse*
> 13.	Certified copy of Passport - *Daughter*
> 14.	Birth Certificate of notarized - *Mine*
> 15.	Birth Certificate of notarized - *Spouse*
> 16.	Birth Certificate of notarized - *Daughter*
> 17.	Marriage Certificate -
> 18.	Form 80 in original - *mine*
> 19.	Form 80 in original - *spouse*
> 20.	Form 1221 in original - *mine*
> 21.	Form 1221 in original - *spouse*
> 22.	Envelope Two Passport photographs– *mine*
> 23.	Envelope Two Passport photographs– *spouse*
> 24.	Envelope Two Passport photographs– *daughter*
> 25.	Form 16 Income Tax certificate from 2006 onwards – *2006 I started working*
> 26.	IT assessment notice from 2006 onwards – *was not uploaded as it did not have any figures, was just an acknowledgement slip.*
> 27.	Pay slips for from 2006 onwards – *agent had selectively uploaded..all 84 was not uploaded*
> 28.	Bank statements showing credit of salary from 2006 onwards -
> 29.	PF statements from 2006 onwards –.
> 30.	Police Clearance from passport office –*mine*
> 31.	Police Clearance from passport office – *spouse*
> 32.	Australian Values statement Form 1281–* I didn’t see this uploaded*
> 33.	Medicals – *me, spouse and daughter*
> 
> For form 80 and 1221..there were multiple rounds of reviews by me and my agent...all small details were corrected and compiled well
> 
> I need to mention a very spacial thanks to my agent...he made this whole process very easy and tension free for me....
> He was very systematic and disciplined and always in touch and we frequently communicated... *THANK YOU !!*
> .


Dear SRS_2013,
First of all, congrats on the Grant 

I have few questions
1. Where can i get form 80 and form 1221? I wish to take a look in advance (didnt get an invitation yet  )
2. Form 16 Income Tax certificate, do we need it for the entire period of job? from where can we get it?
3. Pay slips, the company I previously worked doesnt exist now, so how can I get those payslips! is there any other way to prove it?
4. Bank statements showing credit of salary, will bank provide statements that are too older?


----------



## prseeker

SRS_2013 said:


> *My 189 visa process steps*. _Sorry for the lengthy post._
> 
> 1. Applied for ACS assessment in August 2013. Documents used for acs assessment were as below
> - Affidavit from my senior at office. This was on stamp paper and notarized. It consists of my roles and responsibilities, tenure in each role along with salary for the last 7.5 years.
> - Comp review letters, sal slips, promotion letters
> - Detailed Resume
> - educational qualifications
> - passport copy
> 
> 2. After ACS application was submited, we appeared for IELTS in August and got the results by August end. result was L-9 R-8.5 W-7.5 S-7. overall 7
> Husband also got an overall 7
> 
> 3. ACS assessment results were out by *30th Oct* and i was assessed for 6 years
> 
> 4. By around Nov 11th we submitted our EOI with 65 pts for the role 261312 and got an invite on *18th Nov*.
> 
> 5. My agent had shared a list of docs that i had to prepare. It took us some time to gather all.
> 
> 6. We lodged our 189 visa on *19th Dec, 2013*. Agent had front loaded all the docs that was shared with him. Since he was from Australia, there was no problem in submitting the visa application fees.
> 
> Documents frontloaded for my 189 application as per suggested by my agent.
> 
> 
> 1.	Proof of age
> 2.	Form 956 in original
> 3.	IELTS Test Report Form original plus notarized - *Mine*
> 4.	IELTS Test Report Form original plus notarized - *Spouse*
> 5.	ACS assessment and submission
> 6.	Bachelor Degree Certificate
> 7.	Bachelor Degree Transcripts (marks card)
> 8.	Plus 2 Certificate
> 9.	Tenth Certificare
> 10.	Experience certificate (Affidavit )
> 11.	Certified copy of Passport - *Mine*
> 12.	Certified copy of Passport - *Spouse*
> 13.	Certified copy of Passport - *Daughter*
> 14.	Birth Certificate of notarized - *Mine*
> 15.	Birth Certificate of notarized - *Spouse*
> 16.	Birth Certificate of notarized - *Daughter*
> 17.	Marriage Certificate -
> 18.	Form 80 in original - *mine*
> 19.	Form 80 in original - *spouse*
> 20.	Form 1221 in original - *mine*
> 21.	Form 1221 in original - *spouse*
> 22.	Envelope Two Passport photographs– *mine*
> 23.	Envelope Two Passport photographs– *spouse*
> 24.	Envelope Two Passport photographs– *daughter*
> 25.	Form 16 Income Tax certificate from 2006 onwards – *2006 I started working*
> 26.	IT assessment notice from 2006 onwards – *was not uploaded as it did not have any figures, was just an acknowledgement slip.*
> 27.	Pay slips for from 2006 onwards – *agent had selectively uploaded..all 84 was not uploaded*
> 28.	Bank statements showing credit of salary from 2006 onwards -
> 29.	PF statements from 2006 onwards –.
> 30.	Police Clearance from passport office –*mine*
> 31.	Police Clearance from passport office – *spouse*
> 32.	Australian Values statement Form 1281–* I didn’t see this uploaded*
> 33.	Medicals – *me, spouse and daughter*
> 
> For form 80 and 1221..there were multiple rounds of reviews by me and my agent...all small details were corrected and compiled well
> 
> I need to mention a very spacial thanks to my agent...he made this whole process very easy and tension free for me....
> He was very systematic and disciplined and always in touch and we frequently communicated... *THANK YOU !!*
> .


Thanks for taking time out and elucidating us on the process and documents you submitted . We all appreciate that . 

I have some queries , I will really appreciate if you can answer them .

Do we need to get the docs notarized ? I read somewhere on the forum that scan of the original will work fine . For example if I am uploading scanned color copy of my original IELTS score card than it will do . 

What is form 956 ? Is it to be filled for principal and secondary applicant both ? 

In case of bank statements do we need to notarize them or get them stamped from bank . I requested ICICI , and they sent my last 8 years statements by email in .pdf format . Can I use them or get them certified/notarized or stamped from bank ?

Did you encircled your Salary credit dates on statement , mine statement is running into 160 pages . CO will get lost in it , so I thought I will highlight Salary Credit details .

Regards 
PD


----------



## SRS_2013

AuzLover said:


> Dear SRS_2013,
> First of all, congrats on the Grant
> 
> I have few questions
> 1. Where can i get form 80 and form 1221? I wish to take a look in advance (didnt get an invitation yet  )
> 2. Form 16 Income Tax certificate, do we need it for the entire period of job? from where can we get it?
> 3. Pay slips, the company I previously worked doesnt exist now, so how can I get those payslips! is there any other way to prove it?
> 4. Bank statements showing credit of salary, will bank provide statements that are too older?


1. Check this link Applications, Forms and Booklets
Click on Applications forms. There will be a link to Numerical list, alphabetical list. You may select one of these and select the form you want to take a look at.

2. form 16, we had submitted for the entire period. not sure if its required....but i feel its better to provide all so that there is no scope for further questions.
We can get form 16 from our employer itself...need to check the IT sites if we can download from there also....Anyone with prev experience can help here

3. The previous company might have provided you the slips isn't it...don't you have them...do you have any evidence that can substantiate shouls be fine i think...

4. Yes i was able to get the statements from 2006 from ICICI bank... had to run around a little and a make a couple of calls and follow ups..but i did get it finally...
With ICICI, the last 4 years..can be obtained right away by placing a service request. They will send it to ou over mail. For the one earlier than that, i visited a bank and placed a written request.


----------



## taniska

misguided said:


> You can claim exp after Apr 2007
> 
> 
> If this period of aussie exp is 1+ years and is after APril 2007 , you can claim points for that .
> 
> 
> 
> See Answer 1


Does this mean while submitting the EOI, I should enter my first company employment start date as Apr-2007 as per my ACS letter. Because in EOI it asks to enter the start and end dates and it calculates the experience and points itself. If I didn't change as per ACS letter and enter the actual start and end dates of employment then will it be a problem after getting the invitation and when applying the Visa?

Also in ACS letter it states as below. Confused on whether to submit EOI or not... ??

"Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

So if I enter actual details in EOI as per records then I will get 60 points. Confused...


----------



## AGNES26

Luqman said:


> Guys,
> 
> What is individual applicant staus in IMMI account ( next page when u click TRN) ?
> is it always " processing" for every one out there ?


yeah mine has been showing that since I lodged and uploaded documents 5 January 2014..nothing has changed on my IMMIACCOUNT....still waiting for CO....think I'm one of 3 that hasn't received a CO re visas lodged in December...
apparenlty no news is good news if you haven't passed the 3 month mark....still would be good to know if a CO has been allocated or better yet it goes straight to grant! very peculiar how quickly the 189 visas are being granted when they are supposed to take longer!


----------



## AuzLover

SRS_2013 said:


> 1. Check this link Applications, Forms and Booklets
> Click on Applications forms. There will be a link to Numerical list, alphabetical list. You may select one of these and select the form you want to take a look at.
> 
> 2. form 16, we had submitted for the entire period. not sure if its required....but i feel its better to provide all so that there is no scope for further questions.
> We can get form 16 from our employer itself...need to check the IT sites if we can download from there also....Anyone with prev experience can help here
> 
> 3. The previous company might have provided you the slips isn't it...don't you have them...do you have any evidence that can substantiate shouls be fine i think...
> 
> 4. Yes i was able to get the statements from 2006 from ICICI bank... had to run around a little and a make a couple of calls and follow ups..but i did get it finally...
> With ICICI, the last 4 years..can be obtained right away by placing a service request. They will send it to ou over mail. For the one earlier than that, i visited a bank and placed a written request.


Dear SRS_2013,

I greatly appreciate your helping mentality, Thank you so much for your time


----------



## SRS_2013

prseeker said:


> Thanks for taking time out and elucidating us on the process and documents you submitted . We all appreciate that .
> 
> I have some queries , I will really appreciate if you can answer them .
> 
> Do we need to get the docs notarized ? I read somewhere on the forum that scan of the original will work fine . For example if I am uploading scanned color copy of my original IELTS score card than it will do .
> 
> What is form 956 ? Is it to be filled for principal and secondary applicant both ?
> 
> In case of bank statements do we need to notarize them or get them stamped from bank . I requested ICICI , and they sent my last 8 years statements by email in .pdf format . Can I use them or get them certified/notarized or stamped from bank ?
> 
> Did you encircled your Salary credit dates on statement , mine statement is running into 160 pages . CO will get lost in it , so I thought I will highlight Salary Credit details .
> 
> Regards
> PD



notarization and colored scan copies are a question. I frankly cannot comment what is the one we need to you. As per the immi site, i guess we can go with coloured scan copies. *any expert opinions?*

form 956 should be used by the agent. It is to inform the department that the client has appointed them as the agent. The primary applicant needs to provide a signature on the form.

for bank statements, i had 2 sets with me. One set was for the last 4 years, which is a pdf with icici logos and signatures etc. This can be used as is.

The second set was for the initial 3 years..from 2006 to 2010. ICIC had shared a .html format in plain text. I had taken a print out of these and got it stamped from the bank. Seal+signature of a bank official. and the originals were shared with the agent.

i hadn't done so...but i think it would be a good idea to do so..as it will be easy for the COs... *any body who has done this?*


----------



## rein_marco

Any new CO allocations and grants today?


----------



## misguided

colored scan copies are fine


----------



## SRS_2013

AuzLover said:


> Dear SRS_2013,
> 
> I greatly appreciate your helping mentality, Thank you so much for your time


thank you AuzLover

wish you a hassle free visa  

i was waiting for my grant so that i can share what worked in my case...


----------



## misguided

Adelaide, Team 4 , CO initials JN . Does anyone else has or has had the same team/CO?


----------



## misguided

How do I know which documents are required? I have got the following doscs from CO 

Request Checklist.pdf
Request Documents or Info.pdf
Request for information - Detailed Information.pdf


No where any further details are mentioned as in Provide form 80 or form 1221 and stuff. Can someone please advise.


----------



## farhanpk

msalmank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question... I am in the process of lodging my 189 visa application. It asks: "Does this applicant have national identity documents?"
> 
> Do I just submit my National Identity Card information here, or do I also have to include Marriage Certificate and Birth Certificates? (As they are available options as well)
> 
> Regards.
> Salman Khalid.



you just need to submit your national ID information. this will work as a birth date proof as well.


----------



## misguided

rein_marco said:


> Any new CO allocations and grants today?


I got my co allocated today


----------



## cherry83

prseeker said:


> CONGRATS cherry83
> ​


Thanks much prseeker......
Wish you a speedy grant....


----------



## cherry83

yangxh7 said:


> Congrats, cherry83.


Thank you yangxh7......


----------



## rein_marco

misguided said:


> I got my co allocated today


Awww. Gives me hope. Congrats! Do you reckon those others before you haven't gotten theirs yet or they just haven't been posting?


----------



## askmohit

Do I need to click on "Submit Application"...

I have lodged visa and have now uploaded all documents except Medicals. Now when I login to my immiaccount I still see that "Submit Application Button" is active and in status it shows in progress.

I want to know do I need to click on submit application or should I leave it as it is and CO will check the docs and will update if anything else is required.

Please help


----------



## cherry83

misguided said:


> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014
> 01 zlb *16*
> 02 rubonno1 *57*
> 03 SRS_2013 *55*
> 03 cherry83 *51*
> 
> Congrats cherry83


Thank you misguided.....


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

askmohit said:


> Do I need to click on "Submit Application"...
> 
> I have lodged visa and have now uploaded all documents except Medicals. Now when I login to my immiaccount I still see that "Submit Application Button" is active and in status it shows in progress.
> 
> I want to know do I need to click on submit application or should I leave it as it is and CO will check the docs and will update if anything else is required.
> 
> Please help


You need not to do anything now.

That submit button is for people who have lodged paper based application and imported their TRN in immi account.

If you click that button,it will tell that "You already have submitted your application"


----------



## askmohit

Do I need to click on "Submit Application"...

I have lodged visa and have now uploaded all documents except Medicals. Now when I login to my immiaccount I still see that "Submit Application Button" is active and in status it shows in progress.

I want to know do I need to click on submit application or should I leave it as it is and CO will check the docs and will update if anything else is required.

Please help


----------



## cherry83

Black_Rose said:


> Congratulation Cherry. Really a big achievement worth having


Thanks much Black_Rose......


----------



## Ozbabe

rajfirst said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I have received state nomination (190) from VIC today. Hope this thread will guide me for a successful grant.


Congrats!


----------



## cherry83

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congrats cherry83


Thanks much Ratnesh!!!! 
I have sent you a PM with my email id for adding me to your group


----------



## cherry83

bliss said:


> Congratulations for your GRANT * cherry83*


Thanks much bliss....


----------



## cherry83

sathiyaseelan said:


> Wow, many more congratulations for achieving such a milestone in visa application process. Finally you received the entry ticket to dreamland.
> 
> I am happy for you and hope your move will be a hasslef-ree one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


Thanks much Sathiya!!!! 
I really appreciate your help in the forum!!!!!
Am so glad that you are still active in the forum even after receiving the grant...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

cherry83 said:


> Thanks much Ratnesh!!!!
> I have sent you a PM with my email id for adding me to your group


Did not received your PM


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi All

As you all know I had consulted y-axis for visa process. Once, I informed them about grant, i got lot of calls from them regarding resume services, immigration assistance blah blah.. 

They are charging Rs 18k for resume services.. (like they are going to make us PM of Australia) and Rs 20k for Job assistance. (like when we land, recruiters will be in queue waiting for us 

So, I will recommend you all to build a appropriate and strong LinkedIn profile. Here are few tips from me (my personal opinion) - 

1. First of all mention all roles/duties/companies in profile clearly. Like you prepared reference letter for ACS. this help potential employer to go through your profile at one shot. It just take few seconds and they will be impressed.
2. Add a formal photo of you .maybe Passport photo or something decent. No FB pics or pics near dolphins/tigers or jumping from a cliff  .. Joking
3. Mention your certifications also ( if you have one). It proves that you have done something apart from your regular job and day to day activities.
4. Mention your hobbies too, just to make them believe you are not nerd. 
5. If you have got any appreciation from employer mention that too.
6. Grow your network. Start adding Talent Acquisition people in LinkedIn.
7. Do not put any false information or something you are about to do in future. As soon as you have achieved something update that on LinkedIn.
8. Edit your title to reflect your current role.
9. MOST IMPORTANT - mention that you have work permit for Australia. Recruiter will firstly look for it.

I am writing this post coz I have done same thing for my wife. She was desperate to change the job. I updated her LinkedIn profile, started adding recruiters, send 1000s of emails and she finally got job in her dream company.  It took 8 months for her to find new job but wait was worth. 

Thanks


----------



## cherry83

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi All
> 
> As you all know I had consulted y-axis for visa process. Once, I informed them about grant, i got lot of calls from them regarding resume services, immigration assistance blah blah..
> 
> They are charging Rs 18k for resume services.. (like they are going to make us PM of Australia) and Rs 20k for Job assistance. (like when we land, recruiters will be in queue waiting for us
> 
> So, I will recommend you all to build a appropriate and strong LinkedIn profile. Here are few tips from me (my personal opinion) -
> 
> 1. First of all mention all roles/duties/companies in profile clearly. Like you prepared reference letter for ACS. this help potential employer to go through your profile at one shot. It just take few seconds and they will be impressed.
> 2. Add a formal photo of you .maybe Passport photo or something decent. No FB pics or pics near dolphins/tigers or jumping from a cliff  .. Joking
> 3. Mention your certifications also ( if you have one). It proves that you have done something apart from your regular job and day to day activities.
> 4. Mention your hobbies too, just to make them believe you are not nerd.
> 5. If you have got any appreciation from employer mention that too.
> 6. Grow your network. Start adding Talent Acquisition people in LinkedIn.
> 7. Do not put any false information or something you are about to do in future. As soon as you have achieved something update that on LinkedIn.
> 8. Edit your title to reflect your current role.
> 9. MOST IMPORTANT - mention that you have work permit for Australia. Recruiter will firstly look for it.
> 
> I am writing this post coz I have done same thing for my wife. She was desperate to change the job. I updated her LinkedIn profile, started adding recruiters, send 1000s of emails and she finally got job in her dream company.  It took 8 months for her to find new job but wait was worth.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks Ratnesh!!! This is very helpful!!!!!


----------



## asimak77

*NSW SS waiting timeline*

Hi,

I am not sure if this is the right forum, but atleast I am sure that everyone here has passed through this stage. I am patiently waiting for my SS to come but its over 3 months now and still haven't heard anything from them. My signature line will tell my story of timeline. Anyone here with a clue of when possibly i can hear from them?

- Ahmed


----------



## prseeker

SRS_2013 said:


> notarization and colored scan copies are a question. I frankly cannot comment what is the one we need to you. As per the immi site, i guess we can go with coloured scan copies. *any expert opinions?*
> 
> form 956 should be used by the agent. It is to inform the department that the client has appointed them as the agent. The primary applicant needs to provide a signature on the form.
> 
> for bank statements, i had 2 sets with me. One set was for the last 4 years, which is a pdf with icici logos and signatures etc. This can be used as is.
> 
> The second set was for the initial 3 years..from 2006 to 2010. ICIC had shared a .html format in plain text. I had taken a print out of these and got it stamped from the bank. Seal+signature of a bank official. and the originals were shared with the agent.
> 
> i hadn't done so...but i think it would be a good idea to do so..as it will be easy for the COs... *any body who has done this?*


Thanks for replying to my query , I really appreciate it 

Bank statement which was in PDF format , was it password protected ? If yes , so u mailed password to CO ? I also got 2 statements , 4 + 4 years , both are in PDF format and are password protected .

Regards 
PD


----------



## prseeker

Guys can anybody pour in his/her experience or suggestion on will it be a good idea to highlight/encircle the salary transaction in bank account statements . So that it will be easier for CO to find them .

First I thought it will be good idea but now I am thinking that maybe they won't appreciate any tampering with the docs.

Any suggestions ?

Regards 
PD


----------



## rubonno1

Thanks Buddy ... As your name meaning .. u were always very helpful and supporting through out the process...Wish you greater success in life... hope to meet you soon in Sydney.




sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, congratulations and best wishes for your future career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


----------



## rein_marco

askmohit said:


> Do I need to click on "Submit Application"...
> 
> I have lodged visa and have now uploaded all documents except Medicals. Now when I login to my immiaccount I still see that "Submit Application Button" is active and in status it shows in progress.
> 
> I want to know do I need to click on submit application or should I leave it as it is and CO will check the docs and will update if anything else is required.
> 
> Please help


It shouldn't do tthat if it already is lodged. I'd say wait out til tomorrow and see if it changes.


----------



## SRS_2013

prseeker said:


> Thanks for replying to my query , I really appreciate it
> 
> Bank statement which was in PDF format , was it password protected ? If yes , so u mailed password to CO ? I also got 2 statements , 4 + 4 years , both are in PDF format and are password protected .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Hey PD,

I had taken a printout of the statements and that along with many other docs was couriered to agent. 

I also remember forwarding him an email with the pdf and password.

I am not sure which one he used...
Do you want me to confirm..if so i can check with my agent.


----------



## GhouseYaseen

Dear All:

I need some insight on status of my application.., anxious enuf to seek advice again 
1. I applied on 8th JAN 2014 under 189 cat. but my docs are still in RECOMENDED STATUS NOT RECEIVED yet.

No info, applicants at the same time lodged got CO alloted.

note: upfront loaded all docz, my health reports reached(NO HEALTH EXAM REQ. FOR THE APPLICANT) in my immi account

Thx a ton ...


----------



## 0z_dream

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 
23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
*
05/11/13----------prasanth_aus--
_
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
*
23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
*
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## visitkangaroos

SRS_2013 said:


> *My 189 visa process steps*. _Sorry for the lengthy post._
> 
> 1. Applied for ACS assessment in August 2013. Documents used for acs assessment were as below
> - Affidavit from my senior at office. This was on stamp paper and notarized. It consists of my roles and responsibilities, tenure in each role along with salary for the last 7.5 years.
> - Comp review letters, sal slips, promotion letters
> - Detailed Resume
> - educational qualifications
> - passport copy
> 
> 2. After ACS application was submited, we appeared for IELTS in August and got the results by August end. result was L-9 R-8.5 W-7.5 S-7. overall 7
> Husband also got an overall 7
> 
> 3. ACS assessment results were out by *30th Oct* and i was assessed for 6 years
> 
> 4. By around Nov 11th we submitted our EOI with 65 pts for the role 261312 and got an invite on *18th Nov*.
> 
> 5. My agent had shared a list of docs that i had to prepare. It took us some time to gather all.
> 
> 6. We lodged our 189 visa on *19th Dec, 2013*. Agent had front loaded all the docs that was shared with him. Since he was from Australia, there was no problem in submitting the visa application fees.
> 
> Documents frontloaded for my 189 application as per suggested by my agent.
> 
> 
> 1.	Proof of age
> 2.	Form 956 in original
> 3.	IELTS Test Report Form original plus notarized - *Mine*
> 4.	IELTS Test Report Form original plus notarized - *Spouse*
> 5.	ACS assessment and submission
> 6.	Bachelor Degree Certificate
> 7.	Bachelor Degree Transcripts (marks card)
> 8.	Plus 2 Certificate
> 9.	Tenth Certificare
> 10.	Experience certificate (Affidavit )
> 11.	Certified copy of Passport - *Mine*
> 12.	Certified copy of Passport - *Spouse*
> 13.	Certified copy of Passport - *Daughter*
> 14.	Birth Certificate of notarized - *Mine*
> 15.	Birth Certificate of notarized - *Spouse*
> 16.	Birth Certificate of notarized - *Daughter*
> 17.	Marriage Certificate -
> 18.	Form 80 in original - *mine*
> 19.	Form 80 in original - *spouse*
> 20.	Form 1221 in original - *mine*
> 21.	Form 1221 in original - *spouse*
> 22.	Envelope Two Passport photographs– *mine*
> 23.	Envelope Two Passport photographs– *spouse*
> 24.	Envelope Two Passport photographs– *daughter*
> 25.	Form 16 Income Tax certificate from 2006 onwards – *2006 I started working*
> 26.	IT assessment notice from 2006 onwards – *was not uploaded as it did not have any figures, was just an acknowledgement slip.*
> 27.	Pay slips for from 2006 onwards – *agent had selectively uploaded..all 84 was not uploaded*
> 28.	Bank statements showing credit of salary from 2006 onwards -
> 29.	PF statements from 2006 onwards –.
> 30.	Police Clearance from passport office –*mine*
> 31.	Police Clearance from passport office – *spouse*
> 32.	Australian Values statement Form 1281–* I didn’t see this uploaded*
> 33.	Medicals – *me, spouse and daughter*
> 
> For form 80 and 1221..there were multiple rounds of reviews by me and my agent...all small details were corrected and compiled well
> 
> I need to mention a very spacial thanks to my agent...he made this whole process very easy and tension free for me....
> He was very systematic and disciplined and always in touch and we frequently communicated... *THANK YOU !!*
> .



Thanks SRS_2013 This list is quite comprehensive. Just a couple of queries. I understand you claimed 5 partner points. If so did you submit the same employment proofs as for you i.e. your partner salary slips, Form 16 , Offer and relieving letters,reference letters, bank statement, income tax statements.


----------



## SRS_2013

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks SRS_2013 This list is quite comprehensive. Just a couple of queries. I understand you claimed 5 partner points. If so did you submit the same employment proofs as for you i.e. your partner salary slips, Form 16 , Offer and relieving letters,reference letters, bank statement, income tax statements.


Nope..i did not claim any points for my partner. All employment related docs were submitted only for me..


----------



## lv1982

AuzLover said:


> See occupation ceilings under reports tab in https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/
> About 3500/4800 in 2613 is filled. I applied for eoi in same category on jan 31, 2014 and didn't get a response yet


Hey Buddy,
Thanks for your reply. I checked the occupation ceilings. And the stats you mentioned above are spot on. 
So i guess since I applied for the ACS on the 18th of Jan, taking a max of three months to get a positive assessment, that leads to April 18th. Even if i put in an EOI then, i am guessing the remaining slots would be filled by then.
So i guess the best thing for me would be to wait for the next year's cycle, 2014-2015 to put in an EOI, provided they have slots for 2613 in that cycle and the other requirements dont change.

I hope and pray that your application comes through quickly  Good luck :fingerscrossed:

Cheers and I would love to hear your thoughts on what i mentioned above


----------



## jre05

SRS_2013 said:


> Nope..i did not claim any points for my partner. All employment related docs were submitted only for me..


You seem to be a legend. You are able to stand on your own legs without claiming partner points. :welcome:

Congratulations on your grant.

When are you moving?


----------



## rein_marco

laxmanvadlamani said:


> Hey Buddy,
> Thanks for your reply. I checked the occupation ceilings. And the stats you mentioned above are spot on.
> So i guess since I applied for the ACS on the 18th of Jan, taking a max of three months to get a positive assessment, that leads to April 18th. Even if i put in an EOI then, i am guessing the remaining slots would be filled by then.
> So i guess the best thing for me would be to wait for the next year's cycle, 2014-2015 to put in an EOI, provided they have slots for 2613 in that cycle and the other requirements dont change.
> 
> I hope and pray that your application comes through quickly  Good luck :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cheers and I would love to hear your thoughts on what i mentioned above


I have a feeling it wouldn't be all filled in April. My advise is get an 8 on your IELTS and you'llget 20 points which makes you the priority if you get like 70 point or above


----------



## nupur

mafuz767 said:


> My CO said to my AGENT, your applicants application is currently undergoing processing and verification checks...


hi when had the DIBP informed your agent??how long past has it been since this mail?


----------



## nupur

cherry83 said:


> I am on cloud9999999. Just got the grant letter from team 33 brisbane....
> Many thanks to all the forum members who helped me with their valuable suggestions........


congrats and all the best for ur future life in oz!!


----------



## nupur

SRS_2013 said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Today is my lucky day
> 
> Finally got the grant letter today morning....:first::first::first:
> 
> it had been a routine to first check my gmail to see if there was any mail from my agent....and today was the day....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> it was a Direct Grant..as most of you had predicted...
> 
> providing my timelines
> 
> pcc - 29th Nov 2013
> visa lodge - *19th Dec 2013*
> medicals - 2nd Jan 2014
> visa grant: *12th Feb 2014*
> entry before: 29th Nov 2014 (only 7 months left)
> 
> no news about CO allocation till today...document status had gone to 'Received' on 6th Jan...
> 
> CO initials: LE
> team: Team 2, GSM Adelaide
> 
> i am not sure what all i have written here....
> vinay, oz_dream, jre05.. and each and everyone of you for the support....
> 
> shall send a separate mail regarding what all docs were frontloaded...
> 
> oz_dream and misguided...please update/add my name in the list....



hey congrats !!!!!!and best of luck!!


----------



## cherry83

nupur said:


> congrats and all the best for ur future life in oz!!


Thank you Nupur!!!


----------



## jre05

cherry83 said:


> Thank you Nupur!!!


Congrats Cherry

Update signature? Haha


----------



## cherry83

jre05 said:


> Congrats Cherry
> 
> Update signature? Haha


Thanks jre05,

yeah i forgot updating signature... 

Will do that now....


----------



## Icedmilktea

May I know how do you guys are able to email your CO directly as I have only received email with bottomline that states do not reply to this email as this is automatically generated or similar.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lv1982

rein_marco said:


> I have a feeling it wouldn't be all filled in April. My advise is get an 8 on your IELTS and you'llget 20 points which makes you the priority if you get like 70 point or above


Hey Marco,

Thanks, will wait, watch and keep you'll posted. 
First step: IELTS scores come out this friday. Lets see how i did 

Second Step: Wait till the assessment arrives :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mamun_khl

Hi there
I have a B.Sc degree in ICT and 8 years work experience in which 4 years as a software engineer . After that I have changed my job and switched to a NBFI as a position which is not directly related to IT related position though I perform some routine work such as maintaining the database server . I am doing it for 5 years.Can I have my skills assessed by ACS or claim 15 points for 8 years of working experience . 

please help me in this regard.


----------



## misguided

GhouseYaseen said:


> Dear All:
> 
> I need some insight on status of my application.., anxious enuf to seek advice again
> 1. I applied on 8th JAN 2014 under 189 cat. but my docs are still in RECOMENDED STATUS NOT RECEIVED yet.
> 
> No info, applicants at the same time lodged got CO alloted.
> 
> note: upfront loaded all docz, my health reports reached(NO HEALTH EXAM REQ. FOR THE APPLICANT) in my immi account
> 
> Thx a ton ...


MAte gear up for direct grant


----------



## misguided

rein_marco said:


> Awww. Gives me hope. Congrats! Do you reckon those others before you haven't gotten theirs yet or they just haven't been posting?


kaurivneet,Jinc & thinkpanther have all got their CO allocated

GhouseYaseen's case seems like a direct grant on it way

shreyas.mys and zlb have got their grants


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*
03 cherry83 *51*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
01 mohsinhere *168*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
01 jre05 *51*
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 04/02/2014
01 csa975 *42*


----------



## prseeker

SRS_2013 said:


> Hey PD,
> 
> I had taken a printout of the statements and that along with many other docs was couriered to agent.
> 
> I also remember forwarding him an email with the pdf and password.
> 
> I am not sure which one he used...
> Do you want me to confirm..if so i can check with my agent.


That will be really helpful if you can confirm from him and can u also ask his view on highlighting the salary credit dates.

Thanks for going an extra mile just for the sake of helping us. I really appreciate that .

Regards


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> Guys can anybody pour in his/her experience or suggestion on will it be a good idea to highlight/encircle the salary transaction in bank account statements . So that it will be easier for CO to find them .
> 
> First I thought it will be good idea but now I am thinking that maybe they won't appreciate any tampering with the docs.
> 
> Any suggestions ?
> 
> Regards
> PD


Gents any vies on this?


----------



## misguided

prseeker said:


> Gents any vies on this?


DOn't tamper with the docs. If you already have you can send a not to CO specifying why you did that , and also offering to provide the original copy if they request.


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*

Congrats micalparkz


----------



## DesiTadka

:drum:lane:

GRANTED...

I feel that this forum has become my family so informing all you wonderful people first ... The grant email wouldn't have been possible without this forum. Here's the journey in short.
190 Visa applied: Nov 7th 2013
CO asked for PCC on 21-Jan-2013
PCC uploaded on 11-Feb-2013
Grant received: 13-Feb-2013
Planning to land in Canberra in first week of April...

I had uploaded everything but PCC upfront. CO was from Adelaide Team 4- MB.

Thank you all... And good luck to all who are waiting for the "Golden Mail".


----------



## yangxh7

DesiTadka said:


> :drum:lane:
> 
> GRANTED...
> 
> I feel that this forum has become my family so informing all you wonderful people first ... The grant email wouldn't have been possible without this forum. Here's the journey in short.
> 190 Visa applied: Nov 7th 2013
> CO asked for PCC on 21-Jan-2013
> PCC uploaded on 11-Feb-2013
> Grant received: 13-Feb-2013
> Planning to land in Canberra in first week of April...
> 
> I had uploaded everything but PCC upfront. CO was from Adelaide Team 4- MB.
> 
> Thank you all... And good luck to all who are waiting for the "Golden Mail".


Congrats mate.


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*

Congrats DesiTadka


----------



## ut0410

*Party Time!!*



DesiTadka said:


> :drum:lane:
> 
> GRANTED...
> 
> I feel that this forum has become my family so informing all you wonderful people first ... The grant email wouldn't have been possible without this forum. Here's the journey in short.
> 190 Visa applied: Nov 7th 2013
> CO asked for PCC on 21-Jan-2013
> PCC uploaded on 11-Feb-2013
> Grant received: 13-Feb-2013
> Planning to land in Canberra in first week of April...
> 
> I had uploaded everything but PCC upfront. CO was from Adelaide Team 4- MB.
> 
> Thank you all... And good luck to all who are waiting for the "Golden Mail".












Congratulations Buddy - You Did it!! All the best for your future endeavours, dnt stop praying just yet  We are all still waiting in line


----------



## emerald89

Thank you so much for very complete list of documents. I have copied that down to make reference for mine. 

All the best !



SRS_2013 said:


> Nope..i did not claim any points for my partner. All employment related docs were submitted only for me..


----------



## SRS_2013

jre05 said:


> You seem to be a legend. You are able to stand on your own legs without claiming partner points. :welcome:
> 
> Congratulations on your grant.
> 
> When are you moving?


Thank you jre....

Have not yet decided when to move... i am trying if i can go through my present company itself...in that case it would be easier right

Hardly have 7 months to make the first entry..if office thngs does not shape well...we might go there for a week or so


----------



## misguided

SRS_2013 said:


> Ti am trying if i can go through my present company itself...in that case it would be easier right


Mate heaps easier that way ....it would be classic case of having a cake and eating it too


----------



## jinc

*doc status change*

My document status changed to received. Detailed timeline in my signature


----------



## misguided

jinc said:


> My document status changed to received. Detailed timeline in my signature


Brace yourself mate .....your time is coming


----------



## Luqman

DesiTadka said:


> :drum:lane:
> 
> GRANTED...
> 
> I feel that this forum has become my family so informing all you wonderful people first ... The grant email wouldn't have been possible without this forum. Here's the journey in short.
> 190 Visa applied: Nov 7th 2013
> CO asked for PCC on 21-Jan-2013
> PCC uploaded on 11-Feb-2013
> Grant received: 13-Feb-2013
> Planning to land in Canberra in first week of April...
> 
> I had uploaded everything but PCC upfront. CO was from Adelaide Team 4- MB.
> 
> Thank you all... And good luck to all who are waiting for the "Golden Mail".


Congratulations. Thats the same CO as mine. But he wants me to wait.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

SRS_2013 said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Today is my lucky day
> 
> Finally got the grant letter today morning....:first::first::first:
> 
> it had been a routine to first check my gmail to see if there was any mail from my agent....and today was the day....:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> it was a Direct Grant..as most of you had predicted...
> 
> providing my timelines
> 
> pcc - 29th Nov 2013
> visa lodge - *19th Dec 2013*
> medicals - 2nd Jan 2014
> visa grant: *12th Feb 2014*
> entry before: 29th Nov 2014 (only 7 months left)
> 
> no news about CO allocation till today...document status had gone to 'Received' on 6th Jan...
> 
> CO initials: LE
> team: Team 2, GSM Adelaide
> 
> i am not sure what all i have written here....
> vinay, oz_dream, jre05.. and each and everyone of you for the support....
> 
> shall send a separate mail regarding what all docs were frontloaded...
> 
> oz_dream and misguided...please update/add my name in the list....





cherry83 said:


> I am on cloud9999999. Just got the grant letter from team 33 brisbane....
> Many thanks to all the forum members who helped me with their valuable suggestions........





DesiTadka said:


> :drum:lane:
> 
> GRANTED...
> 
> I feel that this forum has become my family so informing all you wonderful people first ... The grant email wouldn't have been possible without this forum. Here's the journey in short.
> 190 Visa applied: Nov 7th 2013
> CO asked for PCC on 21-Jan-2013
> PCC uploaded on 11-Feb-2013
> Grant received: 13-Feb-2013
> Planning to land in Canberra in first week of April...
> 
> I had uploaded everything but PCC upfront. CO was from Adelaide Team 4- MB.
> 
> Thank you all... And good luck to all who are waiting for the "Golden Mail".


Congrats SRS, Cheery83, DesiTadka :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## btkarthikram

Congrats to everyone who received their grants!

I just had my document status change to received. Haven't still heard for any other document request but still waiting on PCC. 
I got my AFP clearence in a day but I've been waiting for almost 2 weeks for the Indian one.. still no word from the police station. everytime I ask them they say the still haven't got my file as yet.. So frustrating


----------



## btkarthikram

GhouseYaseen said:


> Dear All:
> 
> I need some insight on status of my application.., anxious enuf to seek advice again
> 1. I applied on 8th JAN 2014 under 189 cat. but my docs are still in RECOMENDED STATUS NOT RECEIVED yet.
> 
> No info, applicants at the same time lodged got CO alloted.
> 
> note: upfront loaded all docz, my health reports reached(NO HEALTH EXAM REQ. FOR THE APPLICANT) in my immi account
> 
> Thx a ton ...


I've applied on 13/01 and my document status just turned to received just today.. I thinks it depends on the team where our file is allocated but I'm not sure


----------



## nkv

DesiTadka said:


> :drum:lane:
> 
> GRANTED...
> 
> 190 Visa applied: Nov 7th 2013
> CO asked for PCC on 21-Jan-2013
> PCC uploaded on 11-Feb-20*13*
> Grant received: 13-Feb-20*13*


Congrats buddy! (the years mentioned seems to be *2014* instead of *2013*  )
Your stats are pretty similar to mine. Only thing is that I am still waiting for grant :confused2:
190 Visa applied: 07-Nov-2013
CO Assigned: 11-Dec-2013
PCC uploaded on 14-Nov-2013
Grant received: :noidea:

Like you I too never heard back from CO at all so far. I had to call the DIAC to find out if any CO was allocated or not. They confirmed that a CO was allocated on 11 Dec 2013 from Brisbane GSM Team 33. 

There seems to be delay b'coz of Christmas, New Year holidays.


----------



## rein_marco

Applied on 29/01. My docs changed to "received" as well. But the ones I just uploaded yesterday are still "Required". No CO allocation yet.


----------



## DesiTadka

That's true....thanks for the correction...Yes the year is 2014 for grant and co ... 

Good luck to you ... hope you get the Grant super fast....



nkv said:


> Congrats buddy! (the years mentioned seems to be 2014 instead of 2013  )
> Your stats are pretty similar to mine. Only thing is that I am still waiting for grant :confused2:
> 190 Visa applied: 07-Nov-2013
> CO Assigned: 11-Dec-2013
> PCC uploaded on 14-Nov-2013
> Grant received: :noidea:
> 
> Like you I too never heard back from CO at all so far. I had to call the DIAC to find out if any CO was allocated or not. They confirmed that a CO was allocated on 11 Dec 2013 from Brisbane GSM Team 33.
> 
> There seems to be delay b'coz of Christmas, New Year holidays.


----------



## n.sh

Many congratulations to all of you!! have a great time ahead



SAMD_Oz said:


> Congrats SRS, Cheery83, DesiTadka :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## n.sh

can anyone please let me know that how do we check if our physician has uploaded the medicals or not?? Also, what is the status of the meds


----------



## nkv

DesiTadka said:


> Good luck to you ... hope you get the Grant super fast....


Thanks a lot! Enjoy your Valentine's gift.


----------



## ut0410

hey ppl, 

I dont know if it really means anything but thought i'll share ... I had some additional docs attached on the immi account on or around 21/01/2014 hwich were always in the required state until today. other docs before that were recieved like exactly the next day but these just today.

Hoping that someone might be working my case :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nkv

n.sh said:


> can anyone please let me know that how do we check if our physician has uploaded the medicals or not??


1. You may call the hospital and enquire.
2. Check on immiaccount for the link *Organize your health examination* should disappear if they have received your meds.
3. Another chance that you may take is to email [email protected] with following details of each applicant: <but, don't expect a response. There is a chance that they might respond or not>

TRN
DOB
NAME
Passport#



n.sh said:


> Also, what is the status of the meds


There is no easy way to check the status. You may call DIAC +61 7 3136 7416 and enquire.


----------



## misguided

Mate your grant time is nearing . Get the champagne out


----------



## sathiyaseelan

DesiTadka said:


> :drum:lane:
> 
> GRANTED...
> 
> I feel that this forum has become my family so informing all you wonderful people first ... The grant email wouldn't have been possible without this forum. Here's the journey in short.
> 190 Visa applied: Nov 7th 2013
> CO asked for PCC on 21-Jan-2013
> PCC uploaded on 11-Feb-2013
> Grant received: 13-Feb-2013
> Planning to land in Canberra in first week of April...
> 
> I had uploaded everything but PCC upfront. CO was from Adelaide Team 4- MB.
> 
> Thank you all... And good luck to all who are waiting for the "Golden Mail".


hi dear,

congratulations and that is indeed a true achievement. I wish you all the best for your future endeavours in australia.










Regards,
sathiya


----------



## btkarthikram

n.sh said:


> can anyone please let me know that how do we check if our physician has uploaded the medicals or not?? Also, what is the status of the meds


you can contact the physician or check in your immi account.
mine changed from organsise your health examination to "no health examination required as per the information given to DIBP" a few days after the medical test


----------



## Oz_KS

Hi All,

I have applied for passport renewal and I am yet to receive my new passport. meanwhile i have got my case officer assigned today. 

My wife is pregnant and she has her passport ready for pcc and meds. But since she is pregnant she cant undergo meds until her delivery. She has applied for pcc and it will be cleared by next week

But for me I can neither undergo pcc nor meds without my passport and I have time till march 1st week to respond back to my CO regarding our PCC and Meds.

Can someone suggest me what can be done in this case? If in case I dont get my passport renewed until then, how can I provide PCC and Meds to the CO before the given date?

Any suggestion is appreciated.

Thanks,
KS


----------



## bliss

Congratulations for your GRANT * micalparkz*


----------



## bliss

Congratulations for your GRANT * DesiTadka*


----------



## btkarthikram

rein_marco said:


> Applied on 29/01. My docs changed to "received" as well. But the ones I just uploaded yesterday are still "Required". No CO allocation yet.


Call DIBP. I just did and they said I have been allocated a case officer.


----------



## garden

ut0410 said:


> hey ppl,
> 
> I dont know if it really means anything but thought i'll share ... I had some additional docs attached on the immi account on or around 21/01/2014 hwich were always in the required state until today. other docs before that were recieved like exactly the next day but these just today.
> 
> Hoping that someone might be working my case :fingerscrossed:



hi iam also in the same boat .applied on 08-01-2014(190 visa)
till yesterday it was on required status.but today (13-02-2014) status changed to received status.i hope co might have assigned.


----------



## rein_marco

btkarthikram said:


> Call DIBP. I just did and they said I have been allocated a case officer.


But they didn't email you?


----------



## misguided

updated btkarthikram

Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410
17/01/14-------------Gyan


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-----------GhouseYaseen
*13/01/14---------kaurivneet------------10/02/14*
*13/01/14---------btkarthikram----------13/02/14*
*13/01/14---------Jinc-------------------06/02/14*
*16/01/14---------misguided------------12/02/14*
*17/01/14---------thinkpanther---------10/02/14*
20/01/14-----------nextgoal
*20/01/14---------shreyas.mys---------10/02/14---------------11/02/14*
*27/01/14---------zlb-------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14*
29/01/14-----------rein_marco
31/01/14-----------reddy84
04/02/14-----------jcmk
06/02/14-----------Neville Smith

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh


----------



## ut0410

garden said:


> hi iam also in the same boat .applied on 08-01-2014(190 visa)
> till yesterday it was on required status.but today (13-02-2014) status changed to received status.i hope co might have assigned.


Yup I think so tooo .... i m glad both of us have the same timelines, we wud know wats happening - All the very best!!


----------



## bal

nkv said:


> Congrats buddy! (the years mentioned seems to be *2014* instead of *2013*  )
> Your stats are pretty similar to mine. Only thing is that I am still waiting for grant :confused2:
> 190 Visa applied: 07-Nov-2013
> CO Assigned: 11-Dec-2013
> PCC uploaded on 14-Nov-2013
> Grant received: :noidea:
> 
> Like you I too never heard back from CO at all so far. I had to call the DIAC to find out if any CO was allocated or not. They confirmed that a CO was allocated on 11 Dec 2013 from Brisbane GSM Team 33.
> 
> There seems to be delay b'coz of Christmas, New Year holidays.


hi nkv
same here...i also confirmed that CO allocated on 9 Jan and still waiting ......

I agree with you delay due to Christmas and new yr holidays......


----------



## Vamshi4happy

DesiTadka said:


> :drum:lane:
> 
> GRANTED...
> 
> I feel that this forum has become my family so informing all you wonderful people first ... The grant email wouldn't have been possible without this forum. Here's the journey in short.
> 190 Visa applied: Nov 7th 2013
> CO asked for PCC on 21-Jan-2013
> PCC uploaded on 11-Feb-2013
> Grant received: 13-Feb-2013
> Planning to land in Canberra in first week of April...
> 
> I had uploaded everything but PCC upfront. CO was from Adelaide Team 4- MB.
> 
> Thank you all... And good luck to all who are waiting for the "Golden Mail".


Congratulations on your success my friend....I am flying to Canberra on 20th Feb'14, we will meet there once you reach.... Good luck...


----------



## TimeSpace

The status of my uploaded documents has changed from required to received.

Some people say it doesn't mean anything with CO allocation...


----------



## rein_marco

TimeSpace said:


> The status of my uploaded documents has changed from required to received.
> 
> Some people say it doesn't mean anything with CO allocation...


Wow! That was fast! Received in 3 days? Wow! 

It may not mean CO allocation but it means your application has gone to the next step.


----------



## Nandkumar

*189 Jan 2014 Applicant*

Hi Guys,

I am Nandkumar, have applied for 221214 in 189 sub class with 70 points on 27th Jan 2014. I have finished Indian PCC and Medicals till date. My documents have been received today morning and we are awaiting CO allocation now. 

Kuwait PCC is still pending for me and my spouse as we need a CO email for Australian embassy to issue letter.

Hoping for the best. And all my best wishes to everyone for their grants.


----------



## TimeSpace

Seems they are making a bunch of operations about document management today.


----------



## GhouseYaseen

misguided said:


> kaurivneet,Jinc & thinkpanther have all got their CO allocated
> 
> GhouseYaseen's case seems like a direct grant on it way
> 
> shreyas.mys and zlb have got their grants


Thanks Sir, thats a respite after anxious night.


----------



## GhouseYaseen

misguided said:


> Brace yourself mate .....your time is coming


Hey misguided, Pal...my status of docs today morning changed to RECEIVED...13TH feb..Thx for being there..)


----------



## misguided

updated Nandkumar

Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410
17/01/14-------------Gyan


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-----------GhouseYaseen
*13/01/14---------kaurivneet------------10/02/14*
*13/01/14---------btkarthikram----------13/02/14*
*13/01/14---------Jinc-------------------06/02/14*
*16/01/14---------misguided------------12/02/14*
*17/01/14---------thinkpanther---------10/02/14*
20/01/14-----------nextgoal
*20/01/14---------shreyas.mys---------10/02/14---------------11/02/14*
*27/01/14---------zlb-------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14*
27/01/14-----------Nandkumar
29/01/14-----------rein_marco
31/01/14-----------reddy84
04/02/14-----------jcmk
06/02/14-----------Neville Smith

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh


----------



## harneek

where the document status will change in Immi account?
For me, all three applicant shows, RECOMMENDED.


----------



## 0z_dream

CongratsDesiTadka :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 
23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14 
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
*
23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
*
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## bc_ashu

Go to link https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient.
Enter your details...and check the status of your medical examination.


n.sh said:


> can anyone please let me know that how do we check if our physician has uploaded the medicals or not?? Also, what is the status of the meds


----------



## Black_Rose

DesiTadka said:


> :drum:lane:
> 
> GRANTED...
> 
> I feel that this forum has become my family so informing all you wonderful people first ... The grant email wouldn't have been possible without this forum. Here's the journey in short.
> 190 Visa applied: Nov 7th 2013
> CO asked for PCC on 21-Jan-2013
> PCC uploaded on 11-Feb-2013
> Grant received: 13-Feb-2013
> Planning to land in Canberra in first week of April...
> 
> I had uploaded everything but PCC upfront. CO was from Adelaide Team 4- MB.
> 
> Thank you all... And good luck to all who are waiting for the "Golden Mail".


Congratulation buddy. lane:


----------



## symphony

TimeSpace said:


> The status of my uploaded documents has changed from required to received. Some people say it doesn't mean anything with CO allocation...


You are right I'm saying that changed status of documents has nothing to do with CO allocation. 

I guess there is a team to verify the documents.
Sometimes people receive request for further documents even before the CO is actually allocated.


----------



## nectar_s

today the status changed to RECEIVED status for all the documents submitted..

now pending with medicals and form 80


----------



## 2013

When to call CO ? As per IST.

I tried calling my CO (PB Adeliade Team 2) many times between 8AM -10AM IST, but call is always forwarded to his answering machine. 

It'll a month now, and no updates from his side.


----------



## 0z_dream

nectar_s said:


> today the status changed to RECEIVED status for all the documents submitted..
> 
> now pending with medicals and form 80


mine too changed all to received today, which my agent submitted on 28th jan


----------



## SAMD_Oz

0z_dream said:


> mine too changed all to received today, which my agent submitted on 28th jan


Oz_dream, 

Sent you a pm...


----------



## harneek

nectar_s said:


> today the status changed to RECEIVED status for all the documents submitted..
> 
> now pending with medicals and form 80


Where i can check my document status in my IMMI account?


----------



## Theodyssey

*CO..?*



ut0410 said:


> Yup I think so tooo .... i m glad both of us have the same timelines, we wud know wats happening - All the very best!!



Same as you both, I lodged on the 17th Jan though. All my documents (front loaded on the 18th) status changed from required to received on the 13/02! I suspect a CO has been allocated yesterday 

Good luck my friends! :fingerscrossed:


:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## sharu0202

*Need help for PCC*

Hi, 

I went through ur quote and I am also facing that same problem. So i need ur help. So kindly tell me how can i contact you. Ur email id or ph no. 

Thanks.




DesiTadka said:


> Finally after 3 weeks of waiting and lot of running around :frusty:, got PCC and uploaded it. Anyone seeking any advise to obtain PCC in Gujarat state, feel free to PM me and I can guide them about few things so they don't have to wait for weeks. Now the wait begins...again....I hope I wake up with Grant email tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AGNES26

hip hip hooray, finally got CO allocation team 34 brisbane Anna. 

When they request new information or evidence, do they normally ask for everything they need in one go or does it come in dribs and drabs? They asked for evidence of overseas qualification which i have sent through....would they then ask for any other documention like tax certificates or something?......Might I be so lucky and find an grant letter in my mail tomorrow morning???

Lodged on 21 December 2014 - 190 visa - VIC SS


----------



## AGNES26

P.S I have updated my details on the 189-190 visa aspirants club


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

AGNES26 said:


> P.S I have updated my details on the 189-190 visa aspirants club


Hello Agnes26!

I want to update mine as well. I received ss from NSW today and in the process of applying for 190 visa. Could you please share the link??

Thanks,
Anastassia


----------



## ramaus

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hello Agnes26!
> 
> I want to update mine as well. I received ss from NSW today and in the process of applying for 190 visa. Could you please share the link??
> 
> Thanks,
> Anastassia


here's the link buddy, thanks for sharing 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## 0z_dream

Added AGNES26
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 
23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14 
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
*
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------AGNES26-----------CO:13/02/14
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
*
23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
*
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## SRS_2013

prseeker said:


> That will be really helpful if you can confirm from him and can u also ask his view on highlighting the salary credit dates.
> 
> Thanks for going an extra mile just for the sake of helping us. I really appreciate that .
> 
> Regards


PD

I am travelling and out of town....

Give me some time to get the info..shall get back to you soon...

Sorry for the delay


----------



## SRS_2013

To all who recived their golden email.....

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: CONGRATZZ :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## hashtagPR

Granteddddd!! 


190 lodged: 27 nov, 2013 
Docs: all front loaded 
CO: 16th jan ( BK, Brisbane team 34, called DIPB and found! ) 
Grant: 13th feb. 2014 


thanks to everyone on the forum who said I would get the grant soon! 
Esp oz_dream for maintaining that list, looking at the list gave a lot of hope each day waiting for the grant, hoping mine could be the next 


P.S: Had got the mailID of my CO from the DIPB operator and mailed my CO for status yesterday morning, today got a reply asking me fir permission to reduce my points to 60 minus my non-ACS exp points. Sent her a reply immediately and got my grant mail within an hour!


----------



## 0z_dream

congrats hashtagPR:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 
23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14 
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
_
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
*
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-------------------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------AGNES26-----------CO:13/02/14
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
*
23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
*
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*
03 hashtagPR *48*

Congrats hashtagPR


----------



## hashtagPR

misguided said:


> EXPAT Forum Grant Report: 13/02/2014 01 micalparkz 88 02 DesiTadka 98 03 hashtagPR 48 Congrats hashtagPR


Thanks misguided! 
Hoping to see you update your grant starts soon


----------



## misguided

hashtagPR said:


> Thanks misguided!
> Hoping to see you update your grant starts soon


Thank you my friend  Hopefully I get it soon


----------



## bal

hashtagPR said:


> Granteddddd!!
> 
> 
> 190 lodged: 27 nov, 2013
> Docs: all front loaded
> CO: 16th jan ( BK, Brisbane team 34, called DIPB and found! )
> Grant: 13th feb. 2014
> 
> 
> thanks to everyone on the forum who said I would get the grant soon!
> Esp oz_dream for maintaining that list, looking at the list gave a lot of hope each day waiting for the grant, hoping mine could be the next
> 
> 
> P.S: Had got the mailID of my CO from the DIPB operator and mailed my CO for status yesterday morning, today got a reply asking me fir permission to reduce my points to 60 minus my non-ACS exp points. Sent her a reply immediately and got my grant mail within an hour!


congrats dear......


----------



## magneto

Thanks to All for advice , it was a tough journey but you suggestion and motivation helped a lot. 

Got my grant today!!   

A question now, I am in Aus from 3 years 10 months ( 457 visa ), when will I be eligible for citizenship ?


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*
03 hashtagPR *48*
04 magneto *52*

Congrats magneto, when did you apply?


----------



## magneto

misguided said:


> EXPAT Forum Grant Report: 13/02/2014 01 micalparkz 88 02 DesiTadka 98 03 hashtagPR 48 04 magneto Congrats magneto, when did you apply?


Applied on 23rd Dec, CO asked for all docs to be send through email on 6th February and got grant today...


----------



## magneto

0z_dream said:


> congrats could pls share the initial of your co and the team


 JH Brisbane Team 4


----------



## mafuz767

hashtagPR said:


> Granteddddd!!
> 
> 
> 190 lodged: 27 nov, 2013
> Docs: all front loaded
> CO: 16th jan ( BK, Brisbane team 34, called DIPB and found! )
> Grant: 13th feb. 2014
> 
> 
> thanks to everyone on the forum who said I would get the grant soon!
> Esp oz_dream for maintaining that list, looking at the list gave a lot of hope each day waiting for the grant, hoping mine could be the next
> 
> 
> P.S: Had got the mailID of my CO from the DIPB operator and mailed my CO for status yesterday morning, today got a reply asking me fir permission to reduce my points to 60 minus my non-ACS exp points. Sent her a reply immediately and got my grant mail within an hour!


Mate is she Brooke King? Thanks.


----------



## misguided

> A question now, I am in Aus from 3 years 10 months ( 457 visa ), when will I be eligible for citizenship ?


Mate you'll be eligible exactly a year from now Feb 13, 2015


----------



## mafuz767

0z_dream said:


> Congrats could pls share the initial of your co and the team


You need to be onshore minimum 4 years. You will get right after 1 year from your grant date. Cheers


----------



## bal

hashtagPR said:


> Granteddddd!!
> 
> 
> 190 lodged: 27 nov, 2013
> Docs: all front loaded
> CO: 16th jan ( BK, Brisbane team 34, called DIPB and found! )
> Grant: 13th feb. 2014
> 
> 
> thanks to everyone on the forum who said I would get the grant soon!
> Esp oz_dream for maintaining that list, looking at the list gave a lot of hope each day waiting for the grant, hoping mine could be the next
> 
> 
> P.S: Had got the mailID of my CO from the DIPB operator and mailed my CO for status yesterday morning, today got a reply asking me fir permission to reduce my points to 60 minus my non-ACS exp points. Sent her a reply immediately and got my grant mail within an hour!


hello hashtagPR
congrats dear for your dreamland........
could you please share that what is change in your immi account after your got grant.


----------



## mafuz767

Hi all, yesterday I called DIBP in relation to my progress of visa application 189. I told her as per my CO my application is currently undergoing processing and verification checks. I asked her what is exactly verification checks? She replied to me it's all about my documentation checks that I claimed for points. She even said it has no relation with security check, security check is different to verification checks. Hope it's very informative for some of us..... Thanks Mate


----------



## bal

0z_dream said:


> Added AGNES26
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
> *
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *
> 10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
> _
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> *
> 14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
> 16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14
> 17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14
> *
> _
> 21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> _
> *
> 27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
> 28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
> _
> 04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> _
> 13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> 13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
> _
> 16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
> 17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------
> 18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
> _
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *
> 18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
> 30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14
> 05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14
> 08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
> *
> _
> 09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *
> 09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
> *
> _
> 12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
> *
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 *
> _
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------_
> *
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *
> 18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
> _
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
> *
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 *
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR------
> *
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
> *
> _
> 04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
> *
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
> _
> 11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
> *
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
> _
> 13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
> 16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
> *
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
> _
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
> *
> 18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> *
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> _
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
> *
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
> _
> 21/12/13----------AGNES26-----------CO:13/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> *
> 23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
> *
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 08/01/14----------ut0410-------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
> 13/02/14----------CSP-----------------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


hello 0z_dream

please add me

190 Visa
lodged 22/11/2013
CO ?
Grant ?

thanks


----------



## mafuz767

bal said:


> hello hashtagPR
> congrats dear for your dreamland........
> could you please share that what is change in your immi account after your got grant.


So far I came to know it shows " finalized"


----------



## thinkpanther

Dear All,

I had a quick question, can we submit xth mark sheet as proof of date of birth or do we only need to give xth passing certificate?

thanks!


----------



## jeevan00

hi oz dreams
I got visa on 28 jan. plz update the list with this information.


----------



## hashtagPR

bal said:


> hello hashtagPR congrats dear for your dreamland........ could you please share that what is change in your immi account after your got grant.


It says finalized!


----------



## hashtagPR

thinkpanther said:


> Dear All, I had a quick question, can we submit xth mark sheet as proof of date of birth or do we only need to give xth passing certificate? thanks!


Yes you can!


----------



## prseeker

SRS_2013 said:


> PD
> 
> I am travelling and out of town....
> 
> Give me some time to get the info..shall get back to you soon...
> 
> Sorry for the delay


No issues , Have a safe trip .

Regards 
PD


----------



## dphajh

After almost 5 weeks my document status change from required to receive.

I hope it's my co changing the status.....


----------



## prseeker

hashtagPR said:


> Granteddddd!!
> 
> 
> 190 lodged: 27 nov, 2013
> Docs: all front loaded
> CO: 16th jan ( BK, Brisbane team 34, called DIPB and found! )
> Grant: 13th feb. 2014
> 
> 
> thanks to everyone on the forum who said I would get the grant soon!
> Esp oz_dream for maintaining that list, looking at the list gave a lot of hope each day waiting for the grant, hoping mine could be the next
> 
> 
> P.S: Had got the mailID of my CO from the DIPB operator and mailed my CO for status yesterday morning, today got a reply asking me fir permission to reduce my points to 60 minus my non-ACS exp points. Sent her a reply immediately and got my grant mail within an hour!




:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:CONGRATS hashtagPR:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
​


----------



## prseeker

DesiTadka said:


> :drum:lane:
> 
> GRANTED...
> 
> I feel that this forum has become my family so informing all you wonderful people first ... The grant email wouldn't have been possible without this forum. Here's the journey in short.
> 190 Visa applied: Nov 7th 2013
> CO asked for PCC on 21-Jan-2013
> PCC uploaded on 11-Feb-2013
> Grant received: 13-Feb-2013
> Planning to land in Canberra in first week of April...
> 
> I had uploaded everything but PCC upfront. CO was from Adelaide Team 4- MB.
> 
> Thank you all... And good luck to all who are waiting for the "Golden Mail".




:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:*CONGRATS DesiTadka*:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
​


----------



## hashtagPR

prseeker said:


> http://s324.photobucket.com/user/pr...7-4956-b997-e70ab5cfb84f_zpse80465cd.jpg.html :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:CONGRATS hashtagPR:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: http://s324.photobucket.com/user/prashantdinkar/media/champagne_zps131173c9.gif.html



Thank you)!!


----------



## prseeker

hashtagPR said:


> Thank you)!!


Time to update signature


----------



## nupur

mafuz767 said:


> Hi all, yesterday I called DIBP in relation to my progress of visa application 189. I told her as per my CO my application is currently undergoing processing and verification checks. I asked her what is exactly verification checks? She replied to me it's all about my documentation checks that I claimed for points. She even said it has no relation with security check, security check is different to verification checks. Hope it's very informative for some of us..... Thanks Mate


Hi mafuz can u share the number - also how long is the waiting period on phone- 
as i had tried,but had to wait for 30 min----


----------



## AGNES26

Hi, just want to check something, if the CO asks for additonal documentation, do they normally ask for evidence for everything in one go...or do they go through the file step by step sending a mail for each step that requires further evidence eg. today they asked if i could send proof of overseas qualification...i sent my diploma and marks .....might they tomorrow ask for evidence say of income or something else?


----------



## cvelaga

Hi,

I lodged my application on 17th December 2013 subclass 189, and uploaded all documents in the following week. The status on documents shows " received " . We completed medicals on 31 December,. I applied for PCC and applied for renewal of wife's passport which is yet to come. 

I applied directly without any agent. How do I know if a CO is assigned from online account ? So far I have not received any email .


----------



## Kanu

Hi,

I got my assessment done in july 2013 start. ACS approved my 3.5 yrs of exp. out of total 8 yrs. Submitted my EOI in july 2nd week for 190 visa with 70 points. Though my points should have been 60 due to less exp. approved by ACS. But I was not clear on the directions given in the ACS skill assessment letter so I went ahead with 70 points. I got acknowledgement for EOI. I filed my NSW SS. Got it approved on 2nd Sep. Filed my visa on 22nd sep. CO assigned in 1st week of december. Uploaded PCC and Medical immediately. CO asked for missing doc on 12th december. Uploaded same on 13th dec. Now heard from CO last week that my EOI has been seized. She means there is mismatch in the points claimed in EOI and actually approved by SS. Does this leads to visa rejection or EOI can be edited and process resumes from there again and I can wait for grant ????

Pls reply guys .. This is worrying ...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Kanu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my assessment done in july 2013 start. ACS approved my 3.5 yrs of exp. out of total 8 yrs. Submitted my EOI in july 2nd week for 190 visa with 70 points. Though my points should have been 60 due to less exp. approved by ACS. But I was not clear on the directions given in the ACS skill assessment letter so I went ahead with 70 points. I got acknowledgement for EOI. I filed my NSW SS. Got it approved on 2nd Sep. Filed my visa on 22nd sep. CO assigned in 1st week of december. Uploaded PCC and Medical immediately. CO asked for missing doc on 12th december. Uploaded same on 13th dec. Now heard from CO last week that my EOI has been seized. She means there is mismatch in the points claimed in EOI and actually approved by SS. Does this leads to visa rejection or EOI can be edited and process resumes from there again and I can wait for grant ????
> 
> Pls reply guys .. This is worrying ...


Its another case in this forum where a person has claimed more points then eligibility. 

I am afraid, result might be -ve and you might receive rejection. Refund is also not given.


----------



## Kanu

But I meet minimum eligibility of 60 points for SS even if CO deducts the points ...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Kanu said:


> But I meet minimum eligibility of 60 points for SS even if CO deducts the points ...


How much points you claimed for exp ? 

ACS assessed 3.5 years so were eligible for 5 points. You have 8 years exp, so did you claimed 10 points ?

What is your points breakage ?


----------



## Kanu

These are actual points:

Age -30
Education - 15
Partner Skill - 5
Experience (3.5) - 5
SS - 5

EOI one:

Age -30
Education - 15
Partner Skill - 5
Experience (8 yrs) - 15
SS - 5


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Kanu said:


> These are actual points:
> 
> Age -30
> Education - 15
> Partner Skill - 5
> Experience (3.5) - 5
> SS - 5
> 
> EOI one:
> 
> Age -30
> Education - 15
> Partner Skill - 5
> Experience (8 yrs) - 15
> SS - 5


ok. So you have claimed 10 points extra from eligibility. But again correct points total makes your eligible for SS.

However, it all depends on CO and that is a grey area. No body knows what is going on inside DIBP.

If you are lucky, CO might give you a chance to explain your reasons of doing this mistake. But again thats skeptical.


----------



## jre05

Guys one week past Visa grant for me by today :yo:


----------



## jre05

AGNES26 said:


> Hi, just want to check something, if the CO asks for additonal documentation, do they normally ask for evidence for everything in one go...or do they go through the file step by step sending a mail for each step that requires further evidence eg. today they asked if i could send proof of overseas qualification...i sent my diploma and marks .....might they tomorrow ask for evidence say of income or something else?


No, all in one go it will be most probably (At least for everyone I have ever heard it is all in one go)


----------



## jre05

Employment agencies see despair as job seekers lose hope - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

:yo:


----------



## ut0410

jre05 said:


> Employment agencies see despair as job seekers lose hope - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> :yo:


That's kinda disturbing!!


----------



## hashtagPR

Kanu said:


> Hi, I got my assessment done in july 2013 start. ACS approved my 3.5 yrs of exp. out of total 8 yrs. Submitted my EOI in july 2nd week for 190 visa with 70 points. Though my points should have been 60 due to less exp. approved by ACS. But I was not clear on the directions given in the ACS skill assessment letter so I went ahead with 70 points. I got acknowledgement for EOI. I filed my NSW SS. Got it approved on 2nd Sep. Filed my visa on 22nd sep. CO assigned in 1st week of december. Uploaded PCC and Medical immediately. CO asked for missing doc on 12th december. Uploaded same on 13th dec. Now heard from CO last week that my EOI has been seized. She means there is mismatch in the points claimed in EOI and actually approved by SS. Does this leads to visa rejection or EOI can be edited and process resumes from there again and I can wait for grant ???? Pls reply guys .. This is worrying ...




Mine was an exact same case!
The CO asked me permission to reduce points to 60, I said ok and the visa was granted today 
It depends on the CO too.
I suggest you write to the CO explaining it was an honest mistake and to reduce your points to 60. 
All the best!


----------



## Alnaibii

This may work for 190, I do not think it will work for 189


----------



## it_engg

jre05 said:


> Employment agencies see despair as job seekers lose hope - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> :yo:


Thats true scenario....

two friends already there are having hard time there.

one who is in melbourne has attended 1 interview in 3 months.

other one in sydney has not got even a single call in 2 months.

even are not able to get casual jobs widout reference

i have got my acs done.having second thought now to apply or not


----------



## nupur

190applicant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> we just received grant today morning..!!!!
> 
> 3 family members.. 190 visa... most of the documents uploaded before CO allocation.. ( Team 33 brisbane )
> 
> Form 1436 was sent for wife and kid was sent to [email protected] before CO allocation...
> 
> CO only requested Medicals and proof of functional english for wife... medicals were auto cleared on friday and today I got this good news
> 
> Thanks to all and specially _shel for all advice...
> 
> I will be available on this forum for any help..!!!!
> 
> Time to access new threads now
> 
> Hope everyone gets grant soon...


congrats and best of luck!!!!!!:second:


----------



## nupur

DesiTadka said:


> :drum:lane:
> 
> GRANTED...
> 
> I feel that this forum has become my family so informing all you wonderful people first ... The grant email wouldn't have been possible without this forum. Here's the journey in short.
> 190 Visa applied: Nov 7th 2013
> CO asked for PCC on 21-Jan-2013
> PCC uploaded on 11-Feb-2013
> Grant received: 13-Feb-2013
> Planning to land in Canberra in first week of April...
> 
> I had uploaded everything but PCC upfront. CO was from Adelaide Team 4- MB.
> 
> Thank you all... And good luck to all who are waiting for the "Golden Mail".


Super congrats...all the best !!


----------



## AuzLover

I have a question:
Do I need to provide proof for following for my accompanying spouse? (I am not claiming points for her eligibility)
Evidence Of Work:
a. Service Letters/ Experience Letters
b. Relieving Letters/ Resignation acceptance letters
c. Payslips
d. Income Tax docs, (Eg: Form 16, ITRV etc...)
e. Bank Statements showing proof of Salary.


----------



## bal

Hi Oz_dream

Please add me in your list 
190 visa
Lodged 22 Nov,2013
CO ?
Grant ?

Thanks


----------



## Manju

AuzLover said:


> I have a question:
> Do I need to provide proof for following for my accompanying spouse? (I am not claiming points for her eligibility)
> Evidence Of Work:
> a. Service Letters/ Experience Letters
> b. Relieving Letters/ Resignation acceptance letters
> c. Payslips
> d. Income Tax docs, (Eg: Form 16, ITRV etc...)
> e. Bank Statements showing proof of Salary.


Not required for spouse ...


----------



## misguided

4 grants yesterday 


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*
03 hashtagPR *48*
04 magneto *52*


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*
03 cherry83 *51*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
01 mohsinhere *168*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
01 jre05 *51*
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 04/02/2014
01 csa975 *42*


----------



## msalmank

Hi All,

I have a quick question. I am in the process of uploading my documents for my 189 application. I have initiated the eMecial history and it has the following question: "Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?"

I was hit by a motorcycle at the age of 25 which resulted in a fracture in my Tibia AP/LAT. I have a metal plate in my leg, however gained full function of my leg and returned to normal health within a year. I don't experience any pains or problems with running, jogging, or walking. Thus living a normal and healthy life.

I am going to answer that question yes, given the operation was a major one? But how much description should I provide for the incident/operation?

Regards.
Salman Khalid.


----------



## RRag

misguided said:


> 4 grants yesterday
> 
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 13/02/2014
> 01 micalparkz *88*
> 02 DesiTadka *98*
> 03 hashtagPR *48*
> 04 magneto *52*
> 
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014
> 01 zlb *16*
> 02 rubonno1 *57*
> 03 SRS_2013 *55*
> 03 cherry83 *51*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014
> 01 thirusat *55*
> 02 Maverick7185 *92*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
> 01 bliss *56*
> 02 nadh1981 *68*
> 03 rjx *103*
> 04 shreyas.mys *21*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
> 01 mohsinhere *168*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
> 01 aryal *76*
> 02 saghirq *91*
> 03 Juancho *59*
> 04 Blesse *64*
> 05 farhanpk *53*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
> 01 jre05 *51*
> 02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
> 03 imrukhan81 *40*
> 04 upendrasingh *64*
> 05 BlackBelt *52*
> 06 Bhupesh545 *217*
> 07 Sharmaabhi *63*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 04/02/2014
> 01 csa975 *42*





What is that blue number after applicants name?


----------



## misguided

RRag said:


> What is that blue number after applicants name?


No of days taken to get the grant(from the date of applying for the visa)


----------



## misguided

msalmank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick question. I am in the process of uploading my documents for my 189 application. I have initiated the eMecial history and it has the following question: "Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?"
> 
> I was hit by a motorcycle at the age of 25 which resulted in a fracture in my Tibia AP/LAT. I have a metal plate in my leg, however gained full function of my leg and returned to normal health within a year. I don't experience any pains or problems with running, jogging, or walking. Thus living a normal and healthy life.
> 
> I am going to answer that question yes, given the operation was a major one? But how much description should I provide for the incident/operation?
> 
> Regards.
> Salman Khalid.


Mate don't know the answer to this particular question . But as a general rule , it is always better to provide as much informations/details as possible in the application.This helps the CO.


----------



## msalmank

misguided said:


> Mate don't know the answer to this particular question . But as a general rule , it is always better to provide as much informations/details as possible in the application.This helps the CO.


Thanks. Pretty much stating the same on the form. Hoping to go for the medical in the morning... Let's see.

Regards.
Salman Khalid.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

hashtagPR said:


> Granteddddd!!
> 
> 
> 190 lodged: 27 nov, 2013
> Docs: all front loaded
> CO: 16th jan ( BK, Brisbane team 34, called DIPB and found! )
> Grant: 13th feb. 2014
> 
> 
> thanks to everyone on the forum who said I would get the grant soon!
> Esp oz_dream for maintaining that list, looking at the list gave a lot of hope each day waiting for the grant, hoping mine could be the next
> 
> 
> P.S: Had got the mailID of my CO from the DIPB operator and mailed my CO for status yesterday morning, today got a reply asking me fir permission to reduce my points to 60 minus my non-ACS exp points. Sent her a reply immediately and got my grant mail within an hour!





magneto said:


> Thanks to All for advice , it was a tough journey but you suggestion and motivation helped a lot.
> 
> Got my grant today!!
> 
> A question now, I am in Aus from 3 years 10 months ( 457 visa ), when will I be eligible for citizenship ?


Congrats HashtagPR & Magneto :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## rein_marco

Anything today guys?


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

Is it possible that I can claim 1 year employment experience in Australia without getting it assessed from ACS in my EOI (+5 points). My previous experience (India) is assessed by ACS but not the one of here(Australia).

I do have all the documents of my work here – payslip, employment reference letter, offer letter, Income tax return, bank statement. Just the question remains – will DIAC consider experience that is not assessed by ACS (I didn’t get it done from ACS as at that time I didn’t had enough documents to prove my work experience here in australia)

Regards
DS


----------



## misguided

Deepshikha said:


> Is it possible that I can claim 1 year employment experience in Australia without getting it assessed from ACS in my EOI (+5 points). My previous experience (India) is assessed by ACS but not the one of here(Australia).


What do you mean by some experiences is assesed by ACS and some is not?

Does your Aussies exp fall in a period after which ACS has deemed as qualified exp ?

e.g THe following employment after XXXXXXXX, 2XXX is considered to equate to work at .......

If your aussie work exp after this period?


----------



## Deepshikha

misguided said:


> What do you mean by some experiences is assesed by ACS and some is not?
> 
> Does your Aussies exp fall in a period after which ACS has deemed as qualified exp ?
> 
> e.g THe following employment after XXXXXXXX, 2XXX is considered to equate to work at .......
> 
> If your aussie work exp after this period?


Thanks for your response.
When I applied for ACS I submitted the documents of my work in India (almost 6 yrs), but then I had already started working in an organization here in Australia and I didn’t mention about my current company (as I wasn’t able to obtain reference letter from company to prove that I am working here). 
As I know ACS doesn’t consider your work ex until you submit the employment reference letter, which I didn’t had and hence I dropped putting this organization for assessment (though I mentioned it in the resume - but that is irrelevant). This happened last year in Aug but now I have completed an year in this Australian company and also have all the documents. So I was thinking of claiming +5 points for Australian exp.

My roles and responsibility are same and I got the same reference letter from my current company in Australia as I have for my previous exp (India).ACS applied : Aug 2013, working for this Australian company since Feb 2013 – so this part(feb 2013-feb 2014) is completely not assessed by ACS but I have documents to prove the skill set/roles and responsibility.

ACS has assessed my experience till Dec 2012a dn I started working here after that - Feb 2013.


----------



## 2013

https://online.immi.gov.au/ola/app 

This site is down for maintenance.

Anyone getting same error?


----------



## misguided

2013 said:


> https://online.immi.gov.au/ola/app
> 
> This site is down for maintenance.
> 
> Anyone getting same error?


Me as well


----------



## SAMD_Oz

2013 said:


> https://online.immi.gov.au/ola/app
> 
> This site is down for maintenance.
> 
> Anyone getting same error?


Yes... Getting the same


----------



## misguided

Deepshikha said:


> Thanks for your response.
> When I applied for ACS I submitted the documents of my work in India (almost 6 yrs), but then I had already started working in an organization here in Australia and I didn’t mention about my current company (as I wasn’t able to obtain reference letter from company to prove that I am working here).
> As I know ACS doesn’t consider your work ex until you submit the employment reference letter, which I didn’t had and hence I dropped putting this organization for assessment (though I mentioned it in the resume - but that is irrelevant). This happened last year in Aug but now I have completed an year in this Australian company and also have all the documents. So I was thinking of claiming +5 points for Australian exp.
> 
> My roles and responsibility are same and I got the same reference letter from my current company in Australia as I have for my previous exp (India).ACS applied : Aug 2013, working for this Australian company since Feb 2013 – so this part(feb 2013-feb 2014) is completely not assessed by ACS but I have documents to prove the skill set/roles and responsibility.
> 
> ACS has assessed my experience till Dec 2012a dn I started working here after that - Feb 2013.


I understand your situation now. SOrry I do not have any definitive answers to the query .

My view , if you would have got a bit of the aussie exp assed by ACS before (3-4 months ..whatever), you could have claimed points now , showing that you have continued in the same job for over a year now.

But considering you haven't mentioned about the exp before , I am really not sure which is the right way to go now. 

I would wait for other senior members of this forum to comment on your situation.


----------



## 2013

misguided said:


> Me as well


There are some maintenance on 15th, not sure what's happening today: 

System maintenance and technical issues

Btw, no hopes grant today..


----------



## ramaus

2013 said:


> There are some maintenance on 15th, not sure what's happening today:
> 
> System maintenance and technical issues
> 
> Btw, no hopes grant today..


It seems so, no luck today. In fact their whole system is down, IMMI, VEVO adn eVisa check.

Here goes another week without any good news.

Have nice weekend guys.


----------



## j_head

Deepshikha said:


> Thanks for your response.
> When I applied for ACS I submitted the documents of my work in India (almost 6 yrs), but then I had already started working in an organization here in Australia and I didn’t mention about my current company (as I wasn’t able to obtain reference letter from company to prove that I am working here).
> As I know ACS doesn’t consider your work ex until you submit the employment reference letter, which I didn’t had and hence I dropped putting this organization for assessment (though I mentioned it in the resume - but that is irrelevant). This happened last year in Aug but now I have completed an year in this Australian company and also have all the documents. So I was thinking of claiming +5 points for Australian exp.
> 
> My roles and responsibility are same and I got the same reference letter from my current company in Australia as I have for my previous exp (India).ACS applied : Aug 2013, working for this Australian company since Feb 2013 – so this part(feb 2013-feb 2014) is completely not assessed by ACS but I have documents to prove the skill set/roles and responsibility.
> 
> ACS has assessed my experience till Dec 2012a dn I started working here after that - Feb 2013.



I think you have two options regarding your situation:

a. if the ACS assessment result was released in the past 60 days, you can apply for a review by supplementary all your current AUS work reference materials. Just think about a reasonable excuse to tell why you missed your AUS work part in the previous assessment 

b. if the ACS assessment result was released before the past 60 days, you might have to re-assess to get your AUS work experience acknowledged.

Either way, i don't suggest you go straight to DIAC with your AUS work experience to claim the extra 5 points.

Personally, I am in the very similiar situation as you. I came to Australia to work in Jan 2013. I applied for skill assessment in Oct 2013, including all my past experience in China and luckily my current experience in Australia. Last month I got my assessment result saying my Australia experience is also relevant to my occupation, the time is from Jan 2013 to Oct 2013 (the date I apply for skill assessment). Now I have lodged my 189 application claiming extra 5 points of Australia working experience (From Jan 2013 to Jan 2014, because I am still employed by the same Australia company.)


Hope to be help


----------



## j_head

wanna share my timeline

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/02/14---------j_head


----------



## misguided

updated j_head

Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410
17/01/14-------------Gyan


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-----------GhouseYaseen
*13/01/14---------kaurivneet------------10/02/14*
*13/01/14-----------btkarthikram-----------13/02/14*
*13/01/14---------Jinc-------------------06/02/14*
*16/01/14---------misguided------------12/02/14*
*17/01/14---------thinkpanther---------10/02/14*
20/01/14-----------nextgoal
*20/01/14---------shreyas.mys---------10/02/14---------------11/02/14*
*27/01/14---------zlb-------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14*
29/01/14-----------rein_marco
31/01/14-----------reddy84
04/02/14-----------jcmk
06/02/14-----------Neville Smith
10/02/14-----------j_head

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh


----------



## rein_marco

It's sad there's like nothing going on with CO allocations or grants today.


----------



## Deepshikha

j_head said:


> I think you have two options regarding your situation:
> 
> a. if the ACS assessment result was released in the past 60 days, you can apply for a review by supplementary all your current AUS work reference materials. Just think about a reasonable excuse to tell why you missed your AUS work part in the previous assessment
> 
> b. if the ACS assessment result was released before the past 60 days, you might have to re-assess to get your AUS work experience acknowledged.
> 
> Either way, i don't suggest you go straight to DIAC with your AUS work experience to claim the extra 5 points.
> 
> Personally, I am in the very similiar situation as you. I came to Australia to work in Jan 2013. I applied for skill assessment in Oct 2013, including all my past experience in China and luckily my current experience in Australia. Last month I got my assessment result saying my Australia experience is also relevant to my occupation, the time is from Jan 2013 to Oct 2013 (the date I apply for skill assessment). Now I have lodged my 189 application claiming extra 5 points of Australia working experience (From Jan 2013 to Jan 2014, because I am still employed by the same Australia company.)
> 
> 
> Hope to be help



Thanks for the suggestion.

I called up the immigov helpline to ask about this scenario - on which they told me until I can prove my work and it is closely related to the skills assessed - it shouldn't be an issue but depends on the CO (quality of documents you submit and stuff). 

In fact I called twice to be sure of this - on which they again suggested that they will need the reference letter to verify the work experience in terms of skills/roles and responsibility. He also said that DIAC doesn't only rely on ACS assessment - they have there own processes too, to verify the skills. :confused2:

I am now not sure to go which way - as with 60 points it will put me in a queue of 5 months or adding these 5 points might end up disastrous for me :noidea:


----------



## irrara

Hello!
I have a small question 
I lodged on the 12th of February (payment verified as received), uploaded documents (the status of the documents has already changed to Received).
However, I still see the active button "submit application" on the page with with the list of applications, and the status of my application (Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)) is shown as "In progress".
Is it ok? Or I should click "submit"?


----------



## yangxh7

Any grant news today?


----------



## misguided

yangxh7 said:


> Any grant news today?


No CO allocations or grants today . Valentine's day hasn't been the best day in this forum. The action shifts to next week I guess , unless there is a splurge of late grants today.


----------



## AuzLover

2013 said:


> https://online.immi.gov.au/ola/app
> 
> This site is down for maintenance.
> 
> Anyone getting same error?


Please check now, its working


----------



## sathiyaseelan

magneto said:


> Thanks to All for advice , it was a tough journey but you suggestion and motivation helped a lot.
> 
> Got my grant today!!
> 
> A question now, I am in Aus from 3 years 10 months ( 457 visa ), when will I be eligible for citizenship ?


hi buddy, That is just the need of the hour and i am very jubilant for your success. Congratulations for receiveing a ticket to Australia and i wish you all the best to your successful future.










Regards
sathiya


----------



## garden

hi friends i got my grant letter today.thank you everyone in this forum who have helped me a lot.
visa lodged 08-01-2014
grant-14-02-2014


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 14/02/2014
01 garden *37*

Congrats garden , as they say in hindi , "dil garden garden ho gaya"


----------



## AuzLover

*Payslips and Bank statements*

Do we need to provide bank statements and payslips for the entire period we worked? What about form 16, is that needed as well?


----------



## ut0410

garden said:


> hi friends i got my grant letter today.thank you everyone in this forum who have helped me a lot.
> visa lodged 08-01-2014
> grant-14-02-2014


Congratulations Buddyyy - Music to my ears!!!


----------



## garden

*grant......*



garden said:


> hi friends i got my grant letter today.thank you everyone in this forum who have helped me a lot.
> visa lodged 08-01-2014
> grant-14-02-2014....


----------



## nkv

garden said:


> hi friends i got my grant letter today.thank you everyone in this forum who have helped me a lot.
> visa lodged 08-01-2014
> grant-14-02-2014


Congrats Garden! That's pretty impressive timeline to get the grant!


----------



## nectar_s

garden said:


> hi friends i got my grant letter today.thank you everyone in this forum who have helped me a lot.
> Visa lodged 08-01-2014
> grant-14-02-2014


congrats.. All the best...


----------



## sumdur

My CO who was silent after submission of the documents on 1st Feb 2014. He changed the status of the extra requested documents ( form80, 1221, payslips etc) from "Requested" to"Received" on 13th feb 2014

Please inform me how much time he will take to issue the GRANT from receipt of 2nd set of documents.

I just want to know the predicted period.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## SAMD_Oz

garden said:


> hi friends i got my grant letter today.thank you everyone in this forum who have helped me a lot.
> visa lodged 08-01-2014
> grant-14-02-2014


Congrats 'Garden' :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

garden said:


> hi friends i got my grant letter today.thank you everyone in this forum who have helped me a lot.
> visa lodged 08-01-2014
> grant-14-02-2014


hi buddy, congrats and finally you achieved your long held dream. Cheers!


----------



## bliss

Congratulations for your GRANT * garden*


----------



## sam001

Dear Friends,

One of friend is Bachelor of Commerce and has around 8-9 years of experience

My query is will the skill assessment authority assess the degree if he has given trials in Second year and the third year of Bachelor or commerce ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

irrara said:


> Hello!
> I have a small question
> I lodged on the 12th of February (payment verified as received), uploaded documents (the status of the documents has already changed to Received).
> However, I still see the active button "submit application" on the page with with the list of applications, and the status of my application (Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)) is shown as "In progress".
> Is it ok? Or I should click "submit"?


Your application is submitted. 

That submit button is for people who lodged a paper based application and need to import their application into immi account.


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

I got my IELTS results today,
Listening: 8.50
Reading: 9.00
Speaking: 8.00
Writing: 6.50
OverAllBandScore: 8.00

But the, points section for applying for Subclass 189 skilled, clearly mentions,

Superior English
---------------------
You have fully operational command of English
and handle complex detailed argumentation
well.
IELTS score of at least 8 on each of
the four components of the test—
speaking, reading, writing and
listening, or an OET language test
score of at least A in each of the
four components of an OET as
specified by the Minister. 20 Points


Proficient English
----------------------
You have an operational command of English
with the ability to use and understand complex
language well and comprehend detailed
reasoning.
IELTS score of at least 7 on each of
the four components of the test—
speaking, reading, writing and
listening, or an OET language test
score of at least B in each of the
four components of an OET as
specified by the Minister. 10 Points

So this would mean that i need to re-take the IELTS to even get those 10 points, since i got a 6.5 in writing.

Would appreciate your replies regarding this.


----------



## thinkpanther

Dear All,

I submitted visa application on 17th Jan...got CO allocation on the 10th Feb, submitted requested documents last night around 12:00 AM Adelaide time and at 11:44 within 12 hours I have my grant letter in my inbox.

Thanks everyone for your help and guidance during this process!

Cheers!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

laxmanvadlamani said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my IELTS results today,
> Listening: 8.50
> Reading: 9.00
> Speaking: 8.00
> Writing: 6.50
> OverAllBandScore: 8.00
> 
> But the, points section for applying for Subclass 189 skilled, clearly mentions,
> 
> Superior English
> ---------------------
> You have fully operational command of English
> and handle complex detailed argumentation
> well.
> IELTS score of at least 8 on each of
> the four components of the test—
> speaking, reading, writing and
> listening, or an OET language test
> score of at least A in each of the
> four components of an OET as
> specified by the Minister. 20 Points
> 
> 
> Proficient English
> ----------------------
> You have an operational command of English
> with the ability to use and understand complex
> language well and comprehend detailed
> reasoning.
> IELTS score of at least 7 on each of
> the four components of the test—
> speaking, reading, writing and
> listening, or an OET language test
> score of at least B in each of the
> four components of an OET as
> specified by the Minister. 10 Points
> 
> So this would mean that i need to re-take the IELTS to even get those 10 points, since i got a 6.5 in writing.
> 
> Would appreciate your replies regarding this.



Yes. 7+ in all bands to claim 10 points.


----------



## thinkpanther

Hello Community Members,

I got my grant today...didnt expect it so soon!

I had applied for the visa on the 17th of Jan (189), CO allocation happened on the 10th of Feb uploaded requested docs yesterday night at around 12:00 AM Australia time and got the grant today morning within 12 hours of submitting docs.

I had done my medicals before visa application through My Health Declarations so I guess that helped a little here...

Thanks everyone for your help during the process!

Regards


----------



## thinkpanther

0z_dream said:


> COngrats, may i knw you co's initial and the team please


CO was AP from GSM Adelaide Team 8


----------



## ut0410

thinkpanther said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted visa application on 17th Jan...got CO allocation on the 10th Feb, submitted requested documents last night around 12:00 AM Adelaide time and at 11:44 within 12 hours I have my grant letter in my inbox.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and guidance during this process!
> 
> Cheers!


Congratulations Buddy


----------



## gyan

it_engg said:


> Thats true scenario....
> 
> two friends already there are having hard time there.
> 
> one who is in melbourne has attended 1 interview in 3 months.
> 
> other one in sydney has not got even a single call in 2 months.
> 
> even are not able to get casual jobs widout reference
> 
> i have got my acs done.having second thought now to apply or not


From which occupation are they?


----------



## prseeker

garden said:


> hi friends i got my grant letter today.thank you everyone in this forum who have helped me a lot.
> visa lodged 08-01-2014
> grant-14-02-2014




:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:CONGRATS garden:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
​


----------



## irrara

laxmanvadlamani said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my IELTS results today,
> Listening: 8.50
> Reading: 9.00
> Speaking: 8.00
> Writing: 6.50
> OverAllBandScore: 8.00


Don't you want to try to appeal your writing result, since you anyway won't use this result with 6.5? My husband's score was increasesd by 0.5 points.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

thinkpanther said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted visa application on 17th Jan...got CO allocation on the 10th Feb, submitted requested documents last night around 12:00 AM Adelaide time and at 11:44 within 12 hours I have my grant letter in my inbox.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and guidance during this process!
> 
> Cheers!


Thats a real quick one.... Congrats dude :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## Black_Rose

190applicant said:


> Hi All,
> 
> we just received grant today morning..!!!!
> 
> 3 family members.. 190 visa... most of the documents uploaded before CO allocation.. ( Team 33 brisbane )
> 
> Form 1436 was sent for wife and kid was sent to [email protected] before CO allocation...
> 
> CO only requested Medicals and proof of functional english for wife... medicals were auto cleared on friday and today I got this good news
> 
> Thanks to all and specially _shel for all advice...
> 
> I will be available on this forum for any help..!!!!
> 
> Time to access new threads now
> 
> Hope everyone gets grant soon...



CONGRATULATION MATE................

:decision:


----------



## bliss

Congratulations for your GRANT * thinkpanther*


----------



## 0z_dream

Cograts thinkpanther:hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 
23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
*
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------Grant 14/02/14
*
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14 
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------Grant: 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
22/11/13----------bal
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-------------------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 *
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------AGNES26-----------CO:13/02/14
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
*
23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
*
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## Black_Rose

garden said:


> hi friends i got my grant letter today.thank you everyone in this forum who have helped me a lot.
> visa lodged 08-01-2014
> grant-14-02-2014


Great news. 

Congratulation....


----------



## prseeker

thinkpanther said:


> Hello Community Members,
> 
> I got my grant today...didnt expect it so soon!
> 
> I had applied for the visa on the 17th of Jan (189), CO allocation happened on the 10th of Feb uploaded requested docs yesterday night at around 12:00 AM Australia time and got the grant today morning within 12 hours of submitting docs.
> 
> I had done my medicals before visa application through My Health Declarations so I guess that helped a little here...
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help during the process!
> 
> Regards



:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:*CONGRATS thinkpanther*:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
​


----------



## prseeker

sam001 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> One of friend is Bachelor of Commerce and has around 8-9 years of experience
> 
> My query is will the skill assessment authority assess the degree if he has given trials in Second year and the third year of Bachelor or commerce ?


What do you mean by trials ? If you mean that he/she flunked the exams and had to reappear in them , then ACS , EA or any assessing authority cares 2 hoots about it . 

It doesn't matter that whether you completed your graduation in 3 years or 8 years , it should be completed and degree should have been granted .

Hope that helps.

Regrads 
PD


----------



## Black_Rose

thinkpanther said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted visa application on 17th Jan...got CO allocation on the 10th Feb, submitted requested documents last night around 12:00 AM Adelaide time and at 11:44 within 12 hours I have my grant letter in my inbox.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and guidance during this process!
> 
> Cheers!


wow that was super quick. your CO must have been a nice person. 
Congratulation and Good Luck.


----------



## Kiran2014

*Received email from CO*

Hi,

I have received email from CO asking for Medical , PCC and form 80.
What is form 80.

How many days it takes for PR after uploading these documents.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## rein_marco

thinkpanther said:


> Hello Community Members,
> 
> I got my grant today...didnt expect it so soon!
> 
> I had applied for the visa on the 17th of Jan (189), CO allocation happened on the 10th of Feb uploaded requested docs yesterday night at around 12:00 AM Australia time and got the grant today morning within 12 hours of submitting docs.
> 
> I had done my medicals before visa application through My Health Declarations so I guess that helped a little here...
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help during the process!
> 
> Regards


awesome! Congratulations! When you said you had your medicals done prior, like when? I had mine done March 2013 in Australia. I hope its still valid


----------



## asimak77

hi garden,

what is your complete timeline and visa class ?


----------



## irrara

rein_marco said:


> awesome! Congratulations! When you said you had your medicals done prior, like when? I had mine done March 2013 in Australia. I hope its still valid


Is is valid for one year, if the category is A; if the category is B, than just for half of a year. And if you now outside of Autralia, they might require you to enter before your medical exam is expired.


----------



## thinkpanther

rein_marco said:


> awesome! Congratulations! When you said you had your medicals done prior, like when? I had mine done March 2013 in Australia. I hope its still valid




What I did is that I took medical tests through My Health Declarations link on the immigration site, which says that you can take medical tests before applying for the visa rather than after applying for it...


----------



## haisergeant

thinkpanther said:


> Hello Community Members,
> 
> I got my grant today...didnt expect it so soon!
> 
> I had applied for the visa on the 17th of Jan (189), CO allocation happened on the 10th of Feb uploaded requested docs yesterday night at around 12:00 AM Australia time and got the grant today morning within 12 hours of submitting docs.
> 
> I had done my medicals before visa application through My Health Declarations so I guess that helped a little here...
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help during the process!
> 
> Regards


Congratulations mate, great news.


----------



## irrara

thinkpanther said:


> What I did is that I took medical tests through My Health Declarations link on the immigration site, which says that you can take medical tests before applying for the visa rather than after applying for it...


I did the same  When did the status of medical exam change in your case? 
I still see that the health decalaration "completed" and the form offers me to organize the medical exam... (I filled hap id when lodging and uploaded the declaration).


----------



## thinkpanther

irrara said:


> I did the same  When did the status of medical exam change in your case?
> I still see that the health decalaration "completed" and the form offers me to organize the medical exam... (I filled hap id when lodging and uploaded the declaration).


Well, for me the status of medicals never changed in the visa application. They just said - you will be notified about medicals etc...

However, on the actual My Health Declarations they changed to completed 2-3 days after the medical tests. I also gave in the HAP ID during the lodgement process...the CO never asked for any further medicals...


----------



## rein_marco

irrara said:


> Is is valid for one year, if the category is A; if the category is B, than just for half of a year. And if you now outside of Autralia, they might require you to enter before your medical exam is expired.


Gosh I dont even know what category it is. all i know is I tricked the one that says if I wanna use the medical to apply for a permanent residence


----------



## Hmenon

garden said:


> garden said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi friends i got my grant letter today.thank you everyone in this forum who have helped me a lot.
> visa lodged 08-01-2014
> grant-14-02-2014....
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations..:rockon:
Click to expand...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

thinkpanther said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted visa application on 17th Jan...got CO allocation on the 10th Feb, submitted requested documents last night around 12:00 AM Adelaide time and at 11:44 within 12 hours I have my grant letter in my inbox.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help and guidance during this process!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats for achieving such a wonderful accomplishment and i am very glad for you buddy. I wish you all the best for your bright future in Australia.










Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## thinkpanther

Kiran2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received email from CO asking for Medical , PCC and form 80.
> What is form 80.
> 
> How many days it takes for PR after uploading these documents.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Hi Kiran,

The form 80 is asks about your personal particulars such as passport details, citizenship details, places you have stayed, your travel details, employment and education details, partner, parents, siblings and children details. It will take some time to fill this up properly.

THe time to get PR after submitting these docs varies from person to person. I got it the next day itself. Medicals generally take 2-3 days to upload.


----------



## AuzLover

*SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - 10 February Round Results*

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 February 2014 Results


----------



## AuzLover

*10 February Round Results*

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 February 2014 Results


----------



## 2013

When I click on attach document, a new window opens. The new windows is white/blank and on top its written loading. Nothing opens up after that. 
Any idea about this ? or does it takes time?


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 14/02/2014
01 garden *37*
02 thinkpanther *28*

Congrats


----------



## it_engg

AuzLover said:


> SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 February 2014 Results


did u get invitation to apply?


----------



## 2013

Useless agents, CO requested for bank statements and my agent uploaded the same under tax documents. 

Instead of "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of –Bank Statement –Business" she uploaded on "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document"

For English proficiency:
Uploaded on "Language Ability - English, Evidence of - Other (specify)” instead of “Language Ability - English, Evidence of – Other English Language Test Document”


----------



## AGNES26

2013 said:


> Useless agents, CO requested for bank statements and my agent uploaded the same under tax documents.
> 
> Instead of "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of –Bank Statement –Business" she uploaded on "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document"
> 
> For English proficiency:
> Uploaded on "Language Ability - English, Evidence of - Other (specify)” instead of “Language Ability - English, Evidence of – Other English Language Test Document”


OMG they did the same with me, uploaded stuff under Australian experience...obvioulsy I cannot see exactly what was uploaded....Plus they answered questions incorrectly on the application form!! Are you using ASA/VISA SOLUTIONS/AUSTRALIA-MIGRATION or whatever they call themselves these days??? Friggen useless!


----------



## 2013

AGNES26 said:


> OMG they did the same with me, uploaded stuff under Australian experience...obvioulsy I cannot see exactly what was uploaded....Plus they answered questions incorrectly on the application form!! Are you using ASA/VISA SOLUTIONS/AUSTRALIA-MIGRATION or whatever they call themselves these days??? Friggen useless!


No, its Apex visas.


----------



## garden

thank u...


----------



## 2013

Please help : 

My CO requested for : 

● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;

This should be uploaded in which category : 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document
OR 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of –Bank Statement –Business
OR
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Other (specify)
OR any other?

-- Evidence of Functional English (Secondary Applicant, certificate from University)
This should be uploaded in which category : 
Language Ability - English, Evidence of - Other (specify)
OR
Language Ability - English, Evidence of – Other English Language Test Document
OR Any other ??


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

2013 said:


> Please help :
> 
> My CO requested for :
> 
> ● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
> 
> This should be uploaded in which category :
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document
> OR
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of –Bank Statement –Business
> OR
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Other (specify)
> OR any other?
> 
> -- Evidence of Functional English (Secondary Applicant, certificate from University)
> This should be uploaded in which category :
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of - Other (specify)
> OR
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of – Other English Language Test Document
> OR Any other ??


1. Bank Statements under Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Other (specify)
2. Spouse English Letter - Language Ability - English, Evidence of - Other (specify)


----------



## 2013

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. Bank Statements under Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Other (specify)
> 2. Spouse English Letter - Language Ability - English, Evidence of - Other (specify)


Is this correct ? My agent has done following thing :

My agent uploaded bank statements as : 
Evidence Type : Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
Document Type : Tax Document
Description : Salary Statement

Spouse English Letter
Evidence Type : Language Ability - English, Evidence of
Document Type : Other (specify)
Description : English_Language_Proficiency_Proof


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

2013 said:


> Is this correct ? My agent has done following thing :
> 
> My agent uploaded bank statements as :
> Evidence Type : Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
> Document Type : Tax Document
> Description : Salary Statement
> 
> Spouse English Letter
> Evidence Type : Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> Document Type : Other (specify)
> Description : English_Language_Proficiency_Proof


1st one is entirely wrong. 

2nd one is correct.

Its sad that these agents take so much money & do blunders..


----------



## garden

hi..
iam going with my family
190 visa-WA/254211-nurse educator-Direct grant 
vetassess applied -23-07-2013
outcome positive-13-11-2013
EOI- 30-11-2013
invitation- 05-12-2013
ss applied -06-12-2013
accepted/agreement-20-12-2013
invitatin for visa apply-24-12-2013
visa lodge-08-01-2014
visa grant-14-02-2014
front loaded all the documents 
including form 80,1221,pcc,medicals,bank statements,salary certificates,reference letters,experience certificates,resume,photograps,all degree,PG cert,id documents,vetassess assessment letter,ielts for me and for my partner etc.
i made each employment certificates together in 1 pdf file(merged).
ie.exp cert,relieving order,salary cert,reference,bank statement together in pdf for 1 employment 
i hope someone may help this .....


----------



## 0z_dream

Thank you for sharing your timeline, could please share the initials of your co and the team


garden said:


> hi..
> iam going with my family
> 190 visa-WA/254211-nurse educator-Direct grant
> vetassess applied -23-07-2013
> outcome positive-13-11-2013
> EOI- 30-11-2013
> invitation- 05-12-2013
> ss applied -06-12-2013
> accepted/agreement-20-12-2013
> invitatin for visa apply-24-12-2013
> visa lodge-08-01-2014
> visa grant-14-02-2014
> front loaded all the documents
> including form 80,1221,pcc,medicals,bank statements,salary certificates,reference letters,experience certificates,resume,photograps,all degree,PG cert,id documents,vetassess assessment letter,ielts for me and for my partner etc.
> i made each employment certificates together in 1 pdf file(merged).
> ie.exp cert,relieving order,salary cert,reference,bank statement together in pdf for 1 employment
> i hope someone may help this .....


----------



## 2013

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1st one is entirely wrong.
> 
> 2nd one is correct.
> 
> Its sad that these agents take so much money & do blunders..


Thanks..  

Agent uploaded all 3 docs same day, ie Bank statements, Tax statements and eng. prof. doc on same day. And CO only received only 1.. 

That's why I was confused, why he accepted only one.. And on checking the account in detail I realised that something is wrong..


----------



## Ozbabe

Hi Misguided,

Please add me to the 2014 list. I applied today. I am still in the process of uploading all docs.

Thanks


----------



## Ozbabe

thinkpanther said:


> Hello Community Members,
> 
> I got my grant today...didnt expect it so soon!
> 
> I had applied for the visa on the 17th of Jan (189), CO allocation happened on the 10th of Feb uploaded requested docs yesterday night at around 12:00 AM Australia time and got the grant today morning within 12 hours of submitting docs.
> 
> I had done my medicals before visa application through My Health Declarations so I guess that helped a little here...
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help during the process!
> 
> Regards


Congrats! That was quick!


----------



## hashtagPR

Do i mail Vic about my visa grant?
I informed them about my invite and application.
Not sure if i need to inform them about the grant or would they get the info from DIPB.
Advice 190 grantees!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

hashtagPR said:


> Do i mail Vic about my visa grant?
> I informed them about my invite and application.
> Not sure if i need to inform them about the grant or would they get the info from DIPB.
> Advice 190 grantees!


You have to inform them. I did the same and after 2 day got their ack and Terms & Conditions of visa PR


----------



## rahulreshu

2013 said:


> No, its Apex visas.


I too am using Apex. The guy from there messed up my FBI PCC upload. He selected document type as Australian Federal Police Clearance. I had to email him and show him there was a document type called FBI Clearance. He finally uploaded another copy using FBI Clearance but uploaded one more under Other category. God knows why!


----------



## sam001

prseeker said:


> What do you mean by trials ? If you mean that he/she flunked the exams and had to reappear in them , then ACS , EA or any assessing authority cares 2 hoots about it .
> 
> It doesn't matter that whether you completed your graduation in 3 years or 8 years , it should be completed and degree should have been granted .
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Regrads
> PD


By trials i mean failed in some subjects and than reappered and than pass.

Canu please help prseeker


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

rahulreshu said:


> I too am using Apex. The guy from there messed up my FBI PCC upload. He selected document type as Australian Federal Police Clearance. I had to email him and show him there was a document type called FBI Clearance. He finally uploaded another copy using FBI Clearance but uploaded one more under Other category. God knows why!


One should use only Mara agent !!!


----------



## AGNES26

sanjeevmanocha said:


> One should use only Mara agent !!!


my agents were all registered with MARA and they made many many mistakes especially with skill assessment! if they had the current online application process 2 years ago, I would highly recommend doing it by myself as the forums are of great help and filled with tons of informationto help you through!


----------



## Manju

*inform nsw abt grant*

Is it required to Inform nsw about pr grant...(190 nsw)


----------



## bobinv

Manju said:


> Is it required to Inform nsw about pr grant...(190 nsw)


Yes, You have to send them a mail with your Visa outcome. 

All the best


----------



## hashtagPR

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You have to inform them. I did the same and after 2 day got their ack and Terms & Conditions of visa PR


Thanks!
Shall do the same!


----------



## rahulreshu

sanjeevmanocha said:


> One should use only Mara agent !!!


Sorry but such things require common sense and a little patience. I don't think that just by some company becoming a MARA agent, the employees will magically acquire these traits. Besides, I'm sure just for the MARA agent tag, they would charge 15K-20K extra.

The person dealing with my case earlier also made silly mistakes such as entering my IELTS TRF incorrectly and entering some other details incorrectly. Thankfully, she would send me the pdf to review and only after getting my approval she would proceed further. It did delay things by a few days here and there but at least mistakes were avoided in the final submission.


----------



## Savatage

Friends! Should i click on (SUBMIT) button after i finish uploading all my documents? or should i just leave it as it is and the case officer will find them? I don't know.
Thanks in advance


----------



## krish82

Savatage said:


> Friends! Should i click on (SUBMIT) button after i finish uploading all my documents? or should i just leave it as it is and the case officer will find them? I don't know.
> Thanks in advance


Hi,
Your are doing for future not others are sure with all the docs go ahead..


----------



## rein_marco

Ozbabe said:


> Hi Misguided,
> 
> Please add me to the 2014 list. I applied today. I am still in the process of uploading all docs.
> 
> Thanks


Good luck with the application!


----------



## 0z_dream

Now i am almost dead . 
I spoke to my agent and now at this last movement she said that if i don't submit payslip or bank statement for my first 1.7 yrs , co may refuse my application.
I have already submitted documents shown below all in their official letter head:

*1. Previous company(09/2008-07/2009)(Total exp-10 months- monthly salary paid in cash) docs submitted:*
1.a Job offer letter (both Arabic and English translation done by authorized center)-salary mentioned in my offer letter
1.b Experience letter-Salary, period, detailed job duties 
1.c Official Letter from company to DIBP for salary paid in cash (submitted when co asked for more proof on 30th jan)

*2 Current company(08/2009-tilldate)(Total exp 4.2 years, first 9 months paid in cash) docs submitted:*
2.a Experience letter-Salary, period, detailed job duties 
2.b Complete Bank statement from may,2010
2.c Official Letter from company to DIBP shows that the first 9 months were paid in cash(submitted when co asked for more proof on 30th jan)

On 11th feb co sent email (after reviewing 1.c and 2.c documents) as shown below:
*"Thank you for providing the information as requested. I will review the employment information already provided, taking into consideration that further evidence prior to May 2010 is unavailable, as per your email below. If the applicant is able to provide any other evidence, please do not hesitate to email it to me.

I will be in contact if I require further information."*

When i spoke to the agent today , she is saying that the co is not satisfied with my proofs so can refuse my application.
Will co refuse without any external verification?, im really upset when my agent said so to me today.


----------



## AGNES26

hi Oz-dreams...that's terrible news...couldn't imagine anything worse happening to me right now! BUT as they say its not over until the fat lady sings, hang in there...sometimes the agents can also be full of nonsense and send out bad vibes!! perhaps you can contact your CO an explain directly to them?


----------



## Guest

0z_dream said:


> Now i am almost dead .
> I spoke to my agent and now at this last movement she said that if i don't submit payslip or bank statement for my first 1.7 yrs , co may refuse my application.
> I have already submitted documents shown below all in their official letter head:
> 
> *1. Previous company(09/2008-07/2009)(Total exp-10 months- monthly salary paid in cash) docs submitted:*
> 1.a Job offer letter (both Arabic and English translation done by authorized center)-salary mentioned in my offer letter
> 1.b Experience letter-Salary, period, detailed job duties
> 1.c Official Letter from company to DIBP for salary paid in cash (submitted when co asked for more proof on 30th jan)
> 
> *2 Current company(08/2009-tilldate)(Total exp 4.2 years, first 9 months paid in cash) docs submitted:*
> 2.a Experience letter-Salary, period, detailed job duties
> 2.b Complete Bank statement from may,2010
> 2.c Official Letter from company to DIBP shows that the first 9 months were paid in cash(submitted when co asked for more proof on 30th jan)
> 
> On 11th feb co sent email (after reviewing 1.c and 2.c documents) as shown below:
> *"Thank you for providing the information as requested. I will review the employment information already provided, taking into consideration that further evidence prior to May 2010 is unavailable, as per your email below. If the applicant is able to provide any other evidence, please do not hesitate to email it to me.
> 
> I will be in contact if I require further information."*
> 
> When i spoke to the agent today , she is saying that the co is not satisfied with my proofs so can refuse my application.
> Will co refuse without any external verification?, im really upset when my agent said so to me today.


 They can yes. Though do you not have bank statements for the period at all showing you paid your wages into the bank? 
Can you get anything from the company to state they paid you and how?


----------



## Guest

rahulreshu said:


> Sorry but such things require common sense and a little patience. I don't think that just by some company becoming a MARA agent, the employees will magically acquire these traits. Besides, I'm sure just for the MARA agent tag, they would charge 15K-20K extra.
> 
> The person dealing with my case earlier also made silly mistakes such as entering my IELTS TRF incorrectly and entering some other details incorrectly. Thankfully, she would send me the pdf to review and only after getting my approval she would proceed further. It did delay things by a few days here and there but at least mistakes were avoided in the final submission.


 No they do not magically acquire traits but they do have to be qualified to a specific Australian standard to be able to register with the MARA, which includes knowledge of the specific laws and customer service. 

Most importantly you have means of complaint and recompense if they adversely effect your application with their stupidity. 

So yes they may still be stupid but knowing you can report them, have the MARA strike them off, pay you compensation, get their business a bad name being published by the MARA as a malpracticing agent etc. Kind of helps them behave and pay attention.


----------



## 0z_dream

_shel said:


> They can yes. Though do you not have bank statements for the period at all showing you paid your wages into the bank?
> Can you get anything from the company to state they paid you and how?


I have submitted the letter from the company stating that the salary was paid in cash


----------



## misguided

Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410
17/01/14-------------Gyan


TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-----------GhouseYaseen
*13/01/14---------kaurivneet------------10/02/14*
*13/01/14---------btkarthikram----------13/02/14*
*13/01/14---------Jinc-------------------06/02/14*
*16/01/14---------misguided------------12/02/14*
*17/01/14---------thinkpanther---------10/02/14--------------14/02/14*
20/01/14-----------nextgoal
*20/01/14---------shreyas.mys---------10/02/14--------------11/02/14*
*27/01/14---------zlb-------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14*
29/01/14-----------rein_marco
31/01/14-----------reddy84
04/02/14-----------jcmk
06/02/14-----------Neville Smith
10/02/14-----------j_head
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh


----------



## Ozbabe

rein_marco said:


> Good luck with the application!


Thanks


----------



## Ozbabe

misguided said:


> Type190
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14-----------GhouseYaseen
> *13/01/14---------kaurivneet------------10/02/14*
> *13/01/14---------btkarthikram----------13/02/14*
> *13/01/14---------Jinc-------------------06/02/14*
> *16/01/14---------misguided------------12/02/14*
> *17/01/14---------thinkpanther---------10/02/14--------------14/02/14*
> 20/01/14-----------nextgoal
> *20/01/14---------shreyas.mys---------10/02/14--------------11/02/14*
> *27/01/14---------zlb-------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14*
> 29/01/14-----------rein_marco
> 31/01/14-----------reddy84
> 04/02/14-----------jcmk
> 06/02/14-----------Neville Smith
> 10/02/14-----------j_head
> 
> TYPE 489
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 10/01/14------------dphajh



Hi ya,

My visa type is 190. I have moved my name up.

Cheers


----------



## atiker

laxmanvadlamani said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I got my IELTS results today,
> Listening: 8.50
> Reading: 9.00
> Speaking: 8.00
> Writing: 6.50
> OverAllBandScore: 8.00
> 
> So this would mean that i need to re-take the IELTS to even get those 10 points, since i got a 6.5 in writing.
> 
> Would appreciate your replies regarding this.


Yes for eoi your score is 6


----------



## msalmank

Hi All,

Question about Police Clearance... Does one need to get a PCC clearance for one's spouse? Or do I just get the certificate for myself?

Regards.
Salman Khalid.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

0z_dream said:


> I have submitted the letter from the company stating that the salary was paid in cash


Nothing will go wrong! As you have every right to explain.

I guess there might be some sort of vouchers that you signed for your salary paid in cash.... Company should have that documents to pay their tax and other company accountant records!

Bug them and get something (documents) you should have signed for!


----------



## bal

0z_dream said:


> Now i am almost dead .
> I spoke to my agent and now at this last movement she said that if i don't submit payslip or bank statement for my first 1.7 yrs , co may refuse my application.
> I have already submitted documents shown below all in their official letter head:
> 
> *1. Previous company(09/2008-07/2009)(Total exp-10 months- monthly salary paid in cash) docs submitted:*
> 1.a Job offer letter (both Arabic and English translation done by authorized center)-salary mentioned in my offer letter
> 1.b Experience letter-Salary, period, detailed job duties
> 1.c Official Letter from company to DIBP for salary paid in cash (submitted when co asked for more proof on 30th jan)
> 
> *2 Current company(08/2009-tilldate)(Total exp 4.2 years, first 9 months paid in cash) docs submitted:*
> 2.a Experience letter-Salary, period, detailed job duties
> 2.b Complete Bank statement from may,2010
> 2.c Official Letter from company to DIBP shows that the first 9 months were paid in cash(submitted when co asked for more proof on 30th jan)
> 
> On 11th feb co sent email (after reviewing 1.c and 2.c documents) as shown below:
> *"Thank you for providing the information as requested. I will review the employment information already provided, taking into consideration that further evidence prior to May 2010 is unavailable, as per your email below. If the applicant is able to provide any other evidence, please do not hesitate to email it to me.
> 
> I will be in contact if I require further information."*
> 
> When i spoke to the agent today , she is saying that the co is not satisfied with my proofs so can refuse my application.
> Will co refuse without any external verification?, im really upset when my agent said so to me today.


hi oz_dream
If company paid you cash then send your Tax return documents and other document show that you worked there like in India GP fund and in Australia Superannuation etc ...


----------



## mafuz767

0z_dream said:


> Now i am almost dead .
> I spoke to my agent and now at this last movement she said that if i don't submit payslip or bank statement for my first 1.7 yrs , co may refuse my application.
> I have already submitted documents shown below all in their official letter head:
> 
> *1. Previous company(09/2008-07/2009)(Total exp-10 months- monthly salary paid in cash) docs submitted:*
> 1.a Job offer letter (both Arabic and English translation done by authorized center)-salary mentioned in my offer letter
> 1.b Experience letter-Salary, period, detailed job duties
> 1.c Official Letter from company to DIBP for salary paid in cash (submitted when co asked for more proof on 30th jan)
> 
> *2 Current company(08/2009-tilldate)(Total exp 4.2 years, first 9 months paid in cash) docs submitted:*
> 2.a Experience letter-Salary, period, detailed job duties
> 2.b Complete Bank statement from may,2010
> 2.c Official Letter from company to DIBP shows that the first 9 months were paid in cash(submitted when co asked for more proof on 30th jan)
> 
> On 11th feb co sent email (after reviewing 1.c and 2.c documents) as shown below:
> *"Thank you for providing the information as requested. I will review the employment information already provided, taking into consideration that further evidence prior to May 2010 is unavailable, as per your email below. If the applicant is able to provide any other evidence, please do not hesitate to email it to me.
> 
> I will be in contact if I require further information."*
> 
> When i spoke to the agent today , she is saying that the co is not satisfied with my proofs so can refuse my application.
> Will co refuse without any external verification?, im really upset when my agent said so to me today.


Mate I have submitted for 1 year onshore :
1. Experience letter stating my job responsibility, salary and duration of weekly worked
2. PAYG summery
3. ATO notice of tax assessment
4. Tax Return Summary
5. CPA EMPLOYMENT ASSESSMENT
6. 1 year Payslips


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

msalmank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Question about Police Clearance... Does one need to get a PCC clearance for one's spouse? Or do I just get the certificate for myself?
> 
> Regards.
> Salman Khalid.


Yes, you need PCC for Spouse also.


----------



## bliss

0z_dream said:


> I have submitted the letter from the company stating that the salary was paid in cash


Hey OZ_Dream,
Can you get a Salary certificate letter from your company , which says that you have been paid in cash, you duration of employment and then a running letter with each month salary paid , ie a running letter with Month , salary paid date and amount and then signed the same by your Accounts guy of that company.

I am sure this will do the trick and CO shld be okay with this information.

I hope they do not just say a plan no without doing proper inquiry.

My best wishes are with you and you will pass through this tough time.


----------



## 0z_dream

Thanks bliss,
yes i have submitted sal certificate on feb 4rth from both companies,


bliss said:


> Hey OZ_Dream,
> Can you get a Salary certificate letter from your company , which says that you have been paid in cash, you duration of employment and then a running letter with each month salary paid , ie a running letter with Month , salary paid date and amount and then signed the same by your Accounts guy of that company.
> 
> I am sure this will do the trick and CO shld be okay with this information.
> 
> I hope they do not just say a plan no without doing proper inquiry.
> 
> My best wishes are with you and you will pass through this tough time.


----------



## 0z_dream

Thanks mafuz, im working in kuwait which is a tax free country ,


mafuz767 said:


> Mate I have submitted for 1 year onshore :
> 1. Experience letter stating my job responsibility, salary and duration of weekly worked
> 2. PAYG summery
> 3. ATO notice of tax assessment
> 4. Tax Return Summary
> 5. CPA EMPLOYMENT ASSESSMENT
> 6. 1 year Payslips


----------



## 0z_dream

I am working in kuwait it is a tax free country 


bal said:


> hi oz_dream
> If company paid you cash then send your Tax return documents and other document show that you worked there like in India GP fund and in Australia Superannuation etc ...


----------



## jre05

Bliss :yo: 

Bliss, I remember your "Next IELTS" again  Now I am into "Next WHAT " 

Bliss have you planed your steps Bliss  :smow:hone:

Bliss, in one way you are an inspiration, as you do things in steps one by one


----------



## 0z_dream

There is no tax in kuwait. I checked with accounts that my sal for 10 months for both companies were under miscellaneous . Oh god i dont know what to do now. If it goes for external check i dont mind because both companies are good with me, will co reject without any verification 



SAMD_Oz said:


> Nothing will go wrong! As you have every right to explain.
> 
> I guess there might be some sort of vouchers that you signed for your salary paid in cash.... Company should have that documents to pay their tax and other company accountant records!
> 
> Bug them and get something (documents) you should have signed for!


----------



## Sai2Aus

Hello friends,

Sorry for not being around in this forum.. How are you all doing??

Congratulations to everyone who had got their grants last week.. 

I would be happy to help with any queries. If anyone has queries please PM me..

Im right now in the process of preparing the resume and cover letters.. 

Moving in June. If anyone plans to move in the same timeframe let me know.. 

And for all of you who are waiting for the grant my prayers for speedy grants..


----------



## 0z_dream

Hi sai,
pls read y previous posts


Sai2Aus said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Sorry for not being around in this forum.. How are you all doing??
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who had got their grants last week..
> 
> I would be happy to help with any queries. If anyone has queries please PM me..
> 
> Im right now in the process of preparing the resume and cover letters..
> 
> Moving in June. If anyone plans to move in the same timeframe let me know..
> 
> And for all of you who are waiting for the grant my prayers for speedy grants..


----------



## Sai2Aus

0z_dream said:


> Hi sai,
> pls read y previous posts


Oz_dream, Ask your agent to write to CO telling no tax receipts as in Kuwait its tax free.. 

Are you claiming points for those 1.7yrs?


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Oz_dream, Ask your agent to write to CO telling no tax receipts as in Kuwait its tax free..
> 
> Are you claiming points for those 1.7yrs?


Hey Sai.....how are you buddy?


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> Hey Sai.....how are you buddy?


Hi Panko.. gud buddy.. How are you doing? Any updates on your side? decided the place?


----------



## Panko

0z_dream said:


> Thanks bliss,
> yes i have submitted sal certificate on feb 4rth from both companies,


Hi Oz_dream...how are you? Don't worry. Everything will be fine. 
Would it be a good idea if you could submit the SD regarding salary?


----------



## Panko

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Panko.. gud buddy.. How are you doing? Any updates on your side? decided the place?


I guess I am tilting towards Melbourne! But the problem with that is I have to start from the scratch. And I am planning for April Departure. It would have been very easy to settle in Sydney.


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> I guess I am tilting towards Melbourne! But the problem with that is I have to start from the scratch. And I am planning for April Departure. It would have been very easy to settle in Sydney.


Panko :welcome:

When are you moving :cell:


----------



## Sai2Aus

Panko said:


> I guess I am tilting towards Melbourne! But the problem with that is I have to start from the scratch. And I am planning for April Departure. It would have been very easy to settle in Sydney.


Are you in the google group started by Ratnesh? it would be easy to chat there.. PM ur mail ID to Ratnesh and he would add you to the group..

Which skillset are you working?


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> Panko :welcome:
> 
> When are you moving :cell:


Hi jre....how are you buddy? 
I am moving in April. But destination is still not fixed! Date is fixed!


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> Hi jre....how are you buddy?
> I am moving in April. But destination is still not fixed! Date is fixed!


lol  you are sweet  "Destination is not fixed but date fixed" lol. 

I also wish a date is fixed for me  hahahaha lol

I am good :smow: :Cry::music::third::smokin::drum::hug::attention::xmastree::rudolph:

April fool happy thool lol we say sweetly on April 1st in hostel  We play :hippie:

I wanna meet you on April 1st for a surprise


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> Panko :welcome:
> 
> When are you moving :cell:


Hi jre....how are you buddy? 
I am moving in April. But destination is still not fixed! Date is fixed!


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> Hi jre....how are you buddy?
> I am moving in April. But destination is still not fixed! Date is fixed!


What is this  Again  What happened to you  hehe ...


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> What is this  Again  What happened to you  hehe ...


 Internet problem. I thought previous comment was not posted!


----------



## Guest

0z_dream said:


> I have submitted the letter from the company stating that the salary was paid in cash


 Write another statutory declaration explaining the situation, paid in cash, tax free country etc. Invite them to contact the company to verify and give acurate contact details for one or two people, managers or HR, and inform those people you have done this. 
Include again copies of everything already sent, they want evidence you worked 20+ hrs and it was paid. So contract, salary slip and bank statements. If your manager would be kind enough to do another letter get it. 

Get it counter signed by a soicitor if you can.


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> Internet problem. I thought previous comment was not posted!


I thout u weren't olrite  hehe....i am kidding (banter)..... 

anda:


----------



## Panko

jre05 said:


> I thout u weren't olrite  hehe....i am kidding (banter).....
> 
> anda:


Lol! Its fine buddy! 
How about you? Finalized when to move?


----------



## jre05

Panko said:


> Lol! Its fine buddy!
> How about you? Finalized when to move?


No :yo: :smow::music:

but soon will decide :welcome::yo:

I am cool neva worry :moony::humble::drum:


----------



## 190applicant

Sai2Aus said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Sorry for not being around in this forum.. How are you all doing??
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who had got their grants last week..
> 
> I would be happy to help with any queries. If anyone has queries please PM me..
> 
> Im right now in the process of preparing the resume and cover letters..
> 
> Moving in June. If anyone plans to move in the same timeframe let me know..
> 
> And for all of you who are waiting for the grant my prayers for speedy grants..


sydney on may 8th


----------



## delta40

*Visa Grant*

Add me up in your grant list fellas 

EOI Lodged on 13th Dec 2013, Invitation Received 14th Dec 2013, CO ? Grant 14th Feb 2014 

Subclass 190 


and Best of luck for guys waiting for their grant, its coming soon


----------



## 0z_dream

Sai2Aus said:


> Oz_dream, Ask your agent to write to CO telling no tax receipts as in Kuwait its tax free..
> 
> Are you claiming points for those 1.7yrs?


Already informed co regarding tax and i hope he might proceed it. Yes i a claiming points for those 1.7 yrs too


----------



## 0z_dream

Panko said:


> Hi Oz_dream...how are you? Don't worry. Everything will be fine.
> Would it be a good idea if you could submit the SD regarding salary?


Thaks panko, i have already submitted SD


----------



## ben roberto

Hello All,

Subscribing to the thread. Just updated my details below. Wish u all an early CO allocation nd grant. 

Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410
17/01/14-------------Gyan
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-----------GhouseYaseen
13/01/14---------kaurivneet------------10/02/14
13/01/14---------btkarthikram----------13/02/14
13/01/14---------Jinc-------------------06/02/14
16/01/14---------misguided------------12/02/14
17/01/14---------thinkpanther---------10/02/14--------------14/02/14
20/01/14-----------nextgoal
20/01/14---------shreyas.mys---------10/02/14--------------11/02/14
27/01/14---------zlb-------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14
29/01/14-----------rein_marco
31/01/14-----------reddy84
01/02/14-----------ben roberto
04/02/14-----------jcmk
06/02/14-----------Neville Smith
10/02/14-----------j_head

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bliss

0z_dream said:


> Thanks bliss,
> yes i have submitted sal certificate on feb 4rth from both companies,


Hey Oz_Dream it seems your agent is unnecessarily scaring you  
I have read post in these forums only where ppl got grant who were being paid in cash and had no bank statement or tax document to show it. 

So just chilax, and next week you are gonna get it.


----------



## 0z_dream

bliss said:


> Hey Oz_Dream it seems your agent is unnecessarily scaring you
> I have read post in these forums only where ppl got grant who were being paid in cash and had no bank statement or tax document to show it.
> 
> So just chilax, and next week you are gonna get it.


Thanks bliss


----------



## bliss

jre05 said:


> Bliss :yo:
> 
> Bliss, I remember your "Next IELTS" again  Now I am into "Next WHAT "
> 
> Bliss have you planed your steps Bliss  :smow:hone:
> 
> Bliss, in one way you are an inspiration, as you do things in steps one by one


Hi JR :yo: 

I am doing good but :fencing: my emotions to go there. I read your post of getting married and bringing you "WIFE" :banplease: , nice to know that.

Well :cell: family and friends and looking for options to lane:
One day will :welcome: you in Sydney , if you happen to go there.


----------



## jre05

bliss said:


> Hi JR :yo:
> 
> I am doing good but :fencing: my emotions to go there. I read your post of getting married and bringing you "WIFE" :banplease: , nice to know that.
> 
> Well :cell: family and friends and looking for options to lane:
> One day will :welcome: you in Sydney , if you happen to go there.


lol hahahaha sooo sweetest post ever I have read in the forum, thank you So much Bliss, I feel "Blessed :smow:" 

Yes, one day, they all (My friends, family, kins) want me to get married lol  Maybe in 1-2 years I will plan for marriage (In two years) but before which I want to get settled well in Australia with established lifestyle for my princess  and should give my hands to hold her feets when she steps down in Australian land :yo: I am still not yet betrothed to anyone :yo: I am least bothered about everything but always dream for BEST life in the future   Very cool.... And it happens in its own way, I am always in the asylum of god :rain::flypig:  Wish me luck I am getting married to the Angel --> :music:

All you friends well wishes should shower blessings on me and mercy and it has been likewise so far in my life in all my success 

Thank you so much for your welcome message to Sydney, I greatly liked it Bliss  

:cell: By the way lol I liked your emotion smileys and your plan likewise in 2nd line


----------



## rajfirst

Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410
17/01/14-------------Gyan
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-----------GhouseYaseen
13/01/14---------kaurivneet------------10/02/14
13/01/14---------btkarthikram----------13/02/14
13/01/14---------Jinc-------------------06/02/14
16/01/14---------misguided------------12/02/14
17/01/14---------thinkpanther---------10/02/14--------------14/02/14
20/01/14-----------nextgoal
20/01/14---------shreyas.mys---------10/02/14--------------11/02/14
27/01/14---------zlb-------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14
29/01/14-----------rein_marco
31/01/14-----------reddy84
01/02/14-----------ben roberto
04/02/14-----------jcmk
06/02/14-----------Neville Smith
10/02/14-----------j_head

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh


----------



## sathiyaseelan

jre05 said:


> lol hahahaha sooo sweetest post ever I have read in the forum, thank you So much Bliss, I feel "Blessed :smow:"
> 
> Yes, one day, they all (My friends, family, kins) want me to get married lol  Maybe in 1-2 years I will plan for marriage (In two years) but before which I want to get settled well in Australia with established lifestyle for my princess  and should give my hands to hold her feets when she steps down in Australian land :yo: I am still not yet betrothed to anyone :yo: I am least bothered about everything but always dream for BEST life in the future   Very cool.... And it happens in its own way, I am always in the asylum of god :rain::flypig:  Wish me luck I am getting married to the Angel --> :music:
> 
> All you friends well wishes should shower blessings on me and mercy and it has been likewise so far in my life in all my success
> 
> Thank you so much for your welcome message to Sydney, I greatly liked it Bliss
> 
> :cell: By the way lol I liked your emotion smileys and your plan likewise in 2nd line


hi jre, your post seems like an advertisement of a groom looking for brides to get married (LOL). I think you are now dreaming about your spouse rather than establishing your life in aussie (ha ha ha) and i assume your sweet and free bachelor life has come to end now (ha ha ha).

you are the reason for many people's cold and cough as you poured wishes and greetings just like rain. (LOL). Who knows might be some friends on this forum who are single yet might become your wife too? I wish you all the best for your married life and wish me the same too..


----------



## jre05

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi jre, your post seems like an advertisement of a groom looking for brides to get married (LOL). I think you are now dreaming about your spouse rather than establishing your life in aussie (ha ha ha) and i assume your sweet and free bachelor life has come to end now (ha ha ha).
> 
> you are the reason for many people's cold and cough as you poured wishes and greetings just like rain. (LOL). Who knows might be some friends on this forum who are single yet might become your wife too? I wish you all the best for your married life and wish me the same too..


Lol hahahaha  

Sathiyaseelan, thanks for your post, and I was happy to read your post and "hahaha"  We all got a chance to enjoy it   

Well no  I don't want to end my bachelor life now   Only after 1 year AT LEAST   

No Sathiyaseelan, I am looking for establishing a future first and then only anything else (Else I should have obliged to my parents long ago for tieing knot, which I wasn't welcoming). However, as I already mentioned in above post, I am always cool and never worried about anything :yo: :smow: (May it be establishing my Aussie plan very soon or marriage or anything else) as I am in the asylum of god and that pours me good wishes and undoubtedly good people like you around  

I always trust that, nature, god and the earned blessings only takes us to heights and gives us right things always at the right time (Of course combined with our hard work and efforts). 

So, I am yet to plan for my next move on this successful PR journey, but hopefully I am in the process soon 

I will keep you all friends posted on my plan too :yo:  :music:


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

Hello guys!

I just received NSW ss and applying for 190 visa. However, I have a problem with paying for visa 6160 dollars. I have enough money on my debit card and have large limit but still my payment get declined every time I try to complete transaction. I receive an error "Decline". Who faced the same kind of problem? Would appreciate any help.

With regards,
Anastasia


----------



## jre05

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I just received NSW ss and applying for 190 visa. However, I have a problem with paying for visa 6160 dollars. I have enough money on my debit card and have large limit but still my payment get declined every time I try to complete transaction. I receive an error "Decline". Who faced the same kind of problem? Would appreciate any help.
> 
> With regards,
> Anastasia


You have to use Credit card. Also ensure, it is AUD auto convertible (From your bank)


----------



## vivek_s

Hi,

I am about to fill my EOI.

I am the primary applicant and will be taking my wife along with me. so while filling EOI what should i choose as answer to following questions :

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?(Yes/No)

Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?(Yes/No)

Please reply ASAP.

Thanks.


----------



## TimeSpace

vivek_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to fill my EOI.
> 
> I am the primary applicant and will be taking my wife along with me. so while filling EOI what should i choose as answer to following questions :
> 
> Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?(Yes/No)
> 
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?(Yes/No)
> 
> Please reply ASAP.
> 
> Thanks.


Both answers should be 'YES'.


----------



## TimeSpace

vivek_s said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> One more question.
> 
> I have total 6 years of experience but ACS has deducted my 2 Years, now while filling the employment details in EOI should i Claim 6 yrs or 4 Yrs?
> 
> Please Help


You need to fill in the start date as the one as ACS stated 'after', or you may claim incorrect points which might lead to a decline sometimes.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

jre05 said:


> You have to use Credit card. Also ensure, it is AUD auto convertible (From your bank)


It is written on the payment page that debit cards could be used as well. Yes, it is convertible to aud as I have paid for CPA assessment with the same case


----------



## TimeSpace

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> It is written on the payment page that debit cards could be used as well. Yes, it is convertible to aud as I have paid for CPA assessment with the same case


Maybe there is a quota or limit for online payment with your debit card. 

Suggest you contact your bank to confirm this.


----------



## TimeSpace

vivek_s said:


> As per my Assessment Letter
> 
> The following employment after 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriate skilled level and closely related to ANZSCO 263213
> 
> Dates 10/2007 to 5/2010 (2 yrs 7 months)
> Company name
> 
> Dates 6/2010 to 10/2013 (3 yrs 5 months)
> Company name
> 
> Now Start date will be from 2007 or 2009 onwards ?
> 
> Thanks


You need to use 2009.x as the start date of your first employment in EOI.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

TimeSpace said:


> Maybe there is a quota or limit for online payment with your debit card.
> 
> Suggest you contact your bank to confirm this.


That is what I did. Bank have no idea either why payment is declined...(((


----------



## irrara

Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410
17/01/14-------------Gyan
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-----------GhouseYaseen
13/01/14---------kaurivneet------------10/02/14
13/01/14---------btkarthikram----------13/02/14
13/01/14---------Jinc-------------------06/02/14
16/01/14---------misguided------------12/02/14
17/01/14---------thinkpanther---------10/02/14--------------14/02/14
20/01/14-----------nextgoal
20/01/14---------shreyas.mys---------10/02/14--------------11/02/14
27/01/14---------zlb-------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14
29/01/14-----------rein_marco
31/01/14-----------reddy84
01/02/14-----------ben roberto
04/02/14-----------jcmk
06/02/14-----------Neville Smith
10/02/14-----------j_head
12/02/14-----------irrara

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh


----------



## jre05

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> It is written on the payment page that debit cards could be used as well. Yes, it is convertible to aud as I have paid for CPA assessment with the same case


Most likely Australian debit card?


----------



## srmalik

Hi everyone,

I hope you all are doing great. I was allocated a CO on the 4th Dec, 13. I submitted the additional docs requested on the 13th December, 13. The requested docs were PCC, health and work related documents.

I have been anxiously waiting for my grant. For all those of you, who have received the grant, can you let me know one thing. Does the *last updated status* change on your application a few days before receiving the grant?? I mean is it necessary to change or does it change for some and for others it remains the same prior to receiving grant? Your thoughts..


----------



## jre05

srmalik said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you all are doing great. I was allocated a CO on the 4th Dec, 13. I submitted the additional docs requested on the 13th December, 13. The requested docs were PCC, health and work related documents.
> 
> I have been anxiously waiting for my grant. For all those of you, who have received the grant, can you let me know one thing. Does the *last updated status* change on your application a few days before receiving the grant?? I mean is it necessary to change or does it change for some and for others it remains the same prior to receiving grant? Your thoughts..


Last updated date = When CO requested you some document through email (Most likely that time, the date is filled in there automatically, because, CO clicks on the online system and it generate an email and send to the candidates). 

If it was direct grant (CO never request documents further), then one cannot see any change in there but direct grant. (Grant date in that case).


----------



## srmalik

jre05 said:


> Last updated date = When CO requested you some document through email (Most likely that time, the date is filled in there automatically, because, CO clicks on the online system and it generate an email and send to the candidates).
> 
> If it was direct grant (CO never request documents further), then one cannot see any change in there but direct grant. (Grant date in that case).


Thank for the reply brother.

CO requested add. docs on the 4th december 13 but my last updated status is still 25th october. The date on which I lodged for visa!! Its confusing.


----------



## jre05

srmalik said:


> Thank for the reply brother.
> 
> CO requested add. docs on the 4th december 13 but my last updated status is still 25th october. The date on which I lodged for visa!! Its confusing.


Oh that's really strange. 

For me, when CO requested Medicals, that was last updated date. 

But maybe, in my case, she verified all documents and my grant decision was through but waiting for Medicals, that could be the reason unlike in your case, where CO requested few documents which are very critical and yet to be verified, maybe because of that! (Perhaps, once they verify, they update the status as "Verified or something in their "view" and thus the date. But if they are waiting to verify PCC, Work related documents etc, I guess they may not have started verifying your documents in full fledged manner and hence the might have left those fields blank or untouched and hence no date change (This is just my guess). 

But not to fret, you should be getting on time as yours is 190. 

All the best.


----------



## rein_marco

Goodluck with the application @irrara @rajfirst @ben_roberto.


----------



## 0z_dream

srmalik said:


> Thank for the reply brother.
> 
> CO requested add. docs on the 4th december 13 but my last updated status is still 25th october. The date on which I lodged for visa!! Its confusing.


For me, co asked for docs 3 times, 22nd jan, 30 jan , feb11, but the status is still showing as 22nd jan. Who is your co and the team?


----------



## Guest

Please *dont* post case officers or anyone elses details on the forum without their permission. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## Luqman

srmalik said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you all are doing great. I was allocated a CO on the 4th Dec, 13. I submitted the additional docs requested on the 13th December, 13. The requested docs were PCC, health and work related documents.
> 
> I have been anxiously waiting for my grant. For all those of you, who have received the grant, can you let me know one thing. Does the *last updated status* change on your application a few days before receiving the grant?? I mean is it necessary to change or does it change for some and for others it remains the same prior to receiving grant? Your thoughts..


My last update date is oct 6 even CO REQUESTED medical and PCC in nov and she added my new born baby on dec 16. She never asked me anything else. Dont know whats wrong.


----------



## msalmank

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes, you need PCC for Spouse also.


Thanks!!


----------



## Wasee

srmalik said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you all are doing great. I was allocated a CO on the 4th Dec, 13. I submitted the additional docs requested on the 13th December, 13. The requested docs were PCC, health and work related documents.
> 
> I have been anxiously waiting for my grant. For all those of you, who have received the grant, can you let me know one thing. Does the *last updated status* change on your application a few days before receiving the grant?? I mean is it necessary to change or does it change for some and for others it remains the same prior to receiving grant? Your thoughts..


your Grant date is not related with last update date, its all depend on case to case and most important is that from where you belong. Majority of 190 Applicant from Pakistan has to wait for almost 3 to 4 month once all required/requested documents shared with CO.

in my personal observation , in these 3 to 4 months documents has been sent to local high commission for verification.


regards,


----------



## irrara

rein_marco said:


> Goodluck with the application @irrara @rajfirst @ben_roberto.


thanks, you too!


----------



## rajfirst

rein_marco said:


> Goodluck with the application @irrara @rajfirst @ben_roberto.


Thanks a lot rein_marco


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats delta40 :hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 
23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
*
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------Grant 14/02/14
*
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
*
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14 
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------Grant: 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
22/11/13----------bal
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-------------------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40---------------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 
*
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------AGNES26-----------CO:13/02/14
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
*
23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
*
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## rajesh2478

*CO Allocation*

Hi Friends,

I have lodged my visa on 30-Dec-2013 and so far I haven't received any updates for DIAC. Is there any of our guys who applied for Visa Post 30-Dec-2013 and CO and been allocated.

My details below
Visa Type : 198; 
ACS : 29-Apr-2013; 
IELTS : June-2013
Medicals : 16-Aug-2013
PCC : 28-Oct-2013; 
Invitation : 16-Dec-2013
Visa Lodgement : 30-Dec-2013

Regards
Rajesh S


----------



## 0z_dream

rajesh2478 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 30-Dec-2013 and so far I haven't received any updates for DIAC. Is there any of our guys who applied for Visa Post 30-Dec-2013 and CO and been allocated.
> 
> My details below
> Visa Type : 198;
> ACS : 29-Apr-2013;
> IELTS : June-2013
> Medicals : 16-Aug-2013
> PCC : 28-Oct-2013;
> Invitation : 16-Dec-2013
> Visa Lodgement : 30-Dec-2013
> 
> Regards
> Rajesh S


Yours might be direct grant


----------



## SL76

hello any 190 SS ACT Canberra applicants
i lodged my EOI and SS on 13th Feb 2014 and my agent says it will take 30 working days to get SS approval and then EOI is automatically granted. is this 30 days accurate as per current tmelines? afrer getting SS and EOI and lodging visa how long it taked for a CO to be assigned and how long it will take after a CO is assigned to get the visa?

appreciate any advice, thank you


----------



## Nandkumar

Added my data in TYPE 189

Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410
17/01/14-------------Gyan
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-----------GhouseYaseen
13/01/14---------kaurivneet------------10/02/14
13/01/14---------btkarthikram----------13/02/14
13/01/14---------Jinc-------------------06/02/14
16/01/14---------misguided------------12/02/14
17/01/14---------thinkpanther---------10/02/14--------------14/02/14
20/01/14-----------nextgoal
20/01/14---------shreyas.mys---------10/02/14--------------11/02/14
27/01/14---------zlb-------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14
27/01/14---------Nandkumar
29/01/14-----------rein_marco
31/01/14-----------reddy84
01/02/14-----------ben roberto
04/02/14-----------jcmk
06/02/14-----------Neville Smith
10/02/14-----------j_head
12/02/14-----------irrara

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh


----------



## SL76

SL76 said:


> hello any 190 SS ACT Canberra applicants
> i lodged my EOI and SS on 13th Feb 2014 and my agent says it will take 30 working days to get SS approval and then EOI is automatically granted. is this 30 days accurate as per current tmelines? afrer getting SS and EOI and lodging visa how long it taked for a CO to be assigned and how long it will take after a CO is assigned to get the visa?
> 
> appreciate any advice, thank you


Also pl tell me if you are going through an agent does the CO correspond wih the agent or the applicant?
as i am planning to travel out of the country during April and May, appreciate much if someone can advice me... 

thank you


----------



## naur33n

I got my grant I cannot be happier. It has not sinked in yet. Don't know what to do!!!


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats naur33n :hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 
23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
30/12/13----------rajesh2478
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
*
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------Grant 14/02/14
*
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14------------Grant: 14/02/14
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14 
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------Grant: 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
22/11/13----------bal
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-------------------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40---------------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 
*
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
*
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------AGNES26-----------CO:13/02/14
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
*
23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
*
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
08/01/14----------ut0410-------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## jre05

naur33n said:


> I got my grant I cannot be happier. It has not sinked in yet. Don't know what to do!!!


Naureen! Finally 

Congrats.


----------



## snarayan

naur33n said:


> I got my grant I cannot be happier. It has not sinked in yet. Don't know what to do!!!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ut0410

SL76 said:


> Also pl tell me if you are going through an agent does the CO correspond wih the agent or the applicant?
> as i am planning to travel out of the country during April and May, appreciate much if someone can advice me...
> 
> thank you


Well, answer to your first question it totally depends on your points claimed and the current timeline taken by the ACT (should be mentioned in the acknowledgment email you would have got) could be sooner or later depending on the backlog.

Second, depends whose email you have mentioned for correspondence.


----------



## naur33n

jre05 said:


> Naureen! Finally
> 
> Congrats.


Hahaha yes finally!!! I have forgotten all the stress I went through. Lol  this is EPIC.


----------



## jre05

naur33n said:


> Hahaha yes finally!!! I have forgotten all the stress I went through. Lol  this is EPIC.


I know it is 2nd Epic in your life lol. I remember you telling the first epic long ago 

Well me too, after a fight, I got it


----------



## jre05

Narayan

Howdy


----------



## vivek_s

Hi,

To start with - I had submitted my ACS assesment documents in July2013 which includes my Job reference letters. I have received assesment in Nov2013. Now i am in process of filling my ACT nomination , so i want to revise my reference letters from my HR and submit the revised reference letters(means adding 2-3 more points) for ACT nominations. Can i do that ?
Or should i use the previous reference letters itself which i had prepared in July2013.

Thanks


----------



## bal

0z_dream said:


> Congrats delta40 :hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
> *
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> *
> 10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
> _
> 12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
> 14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
> *
> 14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14
> 16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
> 16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
> 16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14
> 17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14
> 19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14
> *
> _
> 21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
> _
> *
> 27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
> 28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
> _
> 04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> 13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
> _
> 13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> 13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
> _
> 16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
> *
> 17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------Grant 14/02/14
> *
> 18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
> _
> *TYPE 190*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> 
> *
> 18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
> 30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
> 30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
> 01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
> 01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14
> 05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14
> 07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14
> 08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14
> 08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
> *
> _
> 09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
> *
> 09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
> *
> _
> 12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
> *
> 12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14
> 12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------Grant: 28/01/14
> 14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
> 14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
> 14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
> *
> 18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
> 18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
> 20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
> _
> 21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
> *
> *
> 22/11/13----------bal
> *
> 23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14
> 21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14
> 27/11/13----------hashtagPR-------------------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14
> 29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
> 29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
> 01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
> 01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
> 02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
> 02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
> 02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14
> 04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
> *
> _
> 04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
> *
> 04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
> 05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
> _
> 04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
> 06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
> *
> 06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
> 09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
> _
> 11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
> *
> 11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14
> 13/12/13----------delta40---------------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14
> *
> _
> 13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
> 16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
> *
> 16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
> 16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
> 17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
> _
> 17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
> 18/12/13----------Peanut48-------
> *
> 18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14
> 18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14
> *
> 18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
> _
> 19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
> *
> 19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
> _
> 21/12/13----------AGNES26-----------CO:13/02/14
> 21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
> 23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
> _
> *
> 23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14
> *
> 27/12/13----------askchennai-------
> 08/01/14----------ut0410-------
> 06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
> 13/02/14----------CSP-----------------
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


green green everywhere.......


----------



## sathiyaseelan

naur33n said:


> I got my grant I cannot be happier. It has not sinked in yet. Don't know what to do!!!


hi buddy, congratulations.  opcorn:

wish you all the very best for your future career in australia.


----------



## psuresh0207

*confused*

Hi All,


I have a 457 in my old passport and i am currently waiting for the invitation with 60 points in the 2613 category. My passport is expiring this november and hence i am planning to apply for new passport in bangalore.

Now the confusion is that, i might get the new passport by march mid or end. once i get the invitation i will apply for the visa using the new passport only. now what will happen to my 457 in the old passport? once i get the new passport and inform my current employer about the new passport, they will try to get the 457 shifted to my new passport as it still has 2 years validity. what will happen if i already have the PR which is not validated and after that my employer raises a request to get the 457 transferred to the new passport?????

what should i do now?


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a 457 in my old passport and i am currently waiting for the invitation with 60 points in the 2613 category. My passport is expiring this november and hence i am planning to apply for new passport in bangalore.
> 
> Now the confusion is that, i might get the new passport by march mid or end. once i get the invitation i will apply for the visa using the new passport only. now what will happen to my 457 in the old passport? once i get the new passport and inform my current employer about the new passport, they will try to get the 457 shifted to my new passport as it still has 2 years validity. what will happen if i already have the PR which is not validated and after that my employer raises a request to get the 457 transferred to the new passport?????
> 
> what should i do now?


You can use both the passports... staple them with each other, immigration guys will simply write VIPP (Visa in Previous Passport)


----------



## jre05

sanjeevmanocha said:


> You can use both the passports... immigration guys will simply write VIPP (Visa in Previous Passport)


I always see Sanjeev Manocha (SM) in the IELTS sraza's thread, good to see your head in this most important thread too.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

I am moving from 2013 189 & 190 visa applicant to 2014 189 & 190 visa applicant. My visa type is 189. I heard that the process is quite longer for Pakistanis... Is that true??

I lodge my visa on 3rd Feb 2014. When I upload document the status change from recommended to required, yesterday I saw its changed to received...Is that mean CO allocated?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## akthare

Dear Expats,
My CO contacted me and asked for FORM1221 and PCC.
I have filled FORM122 and attached in evisa application.
While replying back to my CO do i need to follow some standard QUOTE like client id,file number trasaction ref num...etc..
This was written in one document attached by CO request_document_or_info.pdf.
"In reply please quote:" like this..

Please help me with this information.

Regards,
AKT


----------



## TimeSpace

akthare said:


> Dear Expats,
> My CO contacted me and asked for FORM1221 and PCC.
> I have filled FORM122 and attached in evisa application.
> While replying back to my CO do i need to follow some standard QUOTE like client id,file number trasaction ref num...etc..
> This was written in one document attached by CO request_document_or_info.pdf.
> "In reply please quote:" like this..
> 
> Please help me with this information.
> 
> Regards,
> AKT


When you lodged your application, DIBP sent you a confirm email with an attachment named 'IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf'.
You can find the numbers you need in this file.


----------



## akthare

TimeSpace said:


> When you lodged your application, DIBP sent you a confirm email with an attachment named 'IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.pdf'.
> You can find the numbers you need in this file.


Thanks TimeSpace,

I have those numbers. Infact subject line of email from CO also contains this information. but do i need to mention them specifically in body section of email?
or just reply back stating all documents attached and nothing else?

Why i am asking this is one such document it was mentioned 
"In reply please quote:
client ID
Clien name
file no
CO name"

all these details. so was confused that i have to mention this or not.


Regards,
AKT

Regards,
AKT


----------



## TimeSpace

akthare said:


> Thanks TimeSpace,
> 
> I have those numbers. Infact subject line of email from CO also contains this information. but do i need to mention them specifically in body section of email?
> or just reply back stating all documents attached and nothing else?
> 
> Why i am asking this is one such document it was mentioned
> "In reply please quote:
> client ID
> Clien name
> file no
> CO name"
> 
> all these details. so was confused that i have to mention this or not.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> AKT
> 
> Regards,
> AKT


My suggestion is that you'd better add these information in the beginning part of your email, and also specify your file number in the title of your email.
This may help your CO or DIBP guys locate your file easily.


----------



## hashtagPR

vivek_s said:


> Hi, To start with - I had submitted my ACS assesment documents in July2013 which includes my Job reference letters. I have received assesment in Nov2013. Now i am in process of filling my ACT nomination , so i want to revise my reference letters from my HR and submit the revised reference letters(means adding 2-3 more points) for ACT nominations. Can i do that ? Or should i use the previous reference letters itself which i had prepared in July2013. Thanks


You can use the same reference letters and show employment proofs till rest for rest of the months.
That should do!
I did the sane and there were no issues
All the best


----------



## Wasee

akthare said:


> Dear Expats,
> My CO contacted me and asked for FORM1221 and PCC.
> I have filled FORM122 and attached in evisa application.
> While replying back to my CO do i need to follow some standard QUOTE like client id,file number trasaction ref num...etc..
> This was written in one document attached by CO request_document_or_info.pdf.
> "In reply please quote:" like this..
> 
> Please help me with this information.
> 
> Regards,
> AKT


you need to add this information of subject of mail , in reply to CO. 

the information in subject of mail is like Name of client DOB, TRN nad file number.

hope, this will helpful.

regards,


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

I heard that the process is quite longer for Pakistanis... Is that true??

I lodge my visa on 3rd Feb 2014. When I upload document the status change from recommended to required, yesterday I saw its changed to received...Is that mean CO allocated?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## akthare

TimeSpace said:


> My suggestion is that you'd better add these information in the beginning part of your email, and also specify your file number in the title of your email.
> This may help your CO or DIBP guys locate your file easily.


Thank you so much TimeSpace,

Will do as mentioned by you.

Thanks
AKT


----------



## Wasee

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> I heard that the process is quite longer for Pakistanis... Is that true??
> 
> I lodge my visa on 3rd Feb 2014. When I upload document the status change from recommended to required, yesterday I saw its changed to received...Is that mean CO allocated?
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


What you hear is very true  , especially in case of 189.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Wasee said:


> What you hear is very true  , especially in case of 189.


Thanks Wasee

Also about following

I lodge my visa on 3rd Feb 2014. When I upload document the status change from recommended to required, yesterday I saw its changed to received...Is that mean CO allocated?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## shivanichawla

Dear All,
Please help i am not able to login to my Immi Account. TRN number is alpha numeric number on the Visa Payment receipt but when i am filling the details while importing my application the message what i am getting is No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again.
I am inputting type = Point Based skill migration visa (189,190,489)
Reference number = Alpha Numeric details on my Visa Receipt ( Under product and description reference number starting with E.
Date of Birth = My date of birth in DDMMYYYY.
Passport number = my Passport Number starting with alphabet and without space digits of my passport ( Eg: G11112222 )
Country of Passport = India

Please correct if i am wrong any where while login to my Immi Account.

I am waiting for my CO allocation not yet done and there is a problem in my reference number as per the Agent when we give the reference number for medicals to any doctor the name is showing different so due to that i am also not able to go for medicals.
As per my agent he is saying only my CO when allocated has right to update the correct details for my medicals please put a light on my issue. Experts please send me PM as well if you have any such king of experience as well.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

shivanichawla said:


> Dear All,
> Please help i am not able to login to my Immi Account. TRN number is alpha numeric number on the Visa Payment receipt but when i am filling the details while importing my application the message what i am getting is No application matching the data entered has been found. Please check the information and try again.
> I am inputting type = Point Based skill migration visa (189,190,489)
> Reference number = Alpha Numeric details on my Visa Receipt ( Under product and description reference number starting with E.
> Date of Birth = My date of birth in DDMMYYYY.
> Passport number = my Passport Number starting with alphabet and without space digits of my passport ( Eg: G11112222 )
> Country of Passport = India
> 
> Please correct if i am wrong any where while login to my Immi Account.
> 
> I am waiting for my CO allocation not yet done and there is a problem in my reference number as per the Agent when we give the reference number for medicals to any doctor the name is showing different so due to that i am also not able to go for medicals.
> As per my agent he is saying only my CO when allocated has right to update the correct details for my medicals please put a light on my issue. Experts please send me PM as well if you have any such king of experience as well.


Couple of questions :

1. I hope you filed visa application correctly. can you check that once ? Like Visa type, DOB, Passport No & Country.

2. Once you paid the fees did you received an email with payment receipt and visa application ?


----------



## shivanichawla

Dear ratnesh,
My agent has paid the fee and sent the receipt on my email thats where i see the reference number.

I have checked all the details so many times its correct.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

shivanichawla said:


> Dear ratnesh,
> My agent has paid the fee and sent the receipt on my email thats where i see the reference number.
> 
> I have checked all the details so many times its correct.


Then contact DIBP support team for help. There must be some error from their side.


----------



## shivanichawla

Can i send a mail without telling my agent that i need to import my visa application as the email id which is registered in my immi account must be if my agent.


----------



## bobinv

ssaifuddin said:


> Thanks Wasee
> 
> Also about following
> 
> I lodge my visa on 3rd Feb 2014. When I upload document the status change from recommended to required, yesterday I saw its changed to received...Is that mean CO allocated?
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


It does not necessarily mean that a CO has been allocated. Be patient. You will get a CO usually in 5 weeks time. In case you have front loaded, expect a Direct grant.

All the best


----------



## 2013

DIBP guys work on Weekends also??

I uploaded 2 docs yesterday :fingerscrossed: and the status is received today 

No more docs marked as "Requested" now 

Lets see how long do I need to wait now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TimeSpace

2013 said:


> DIBP guys work on Weekends also??
> 
> I uploaded 2 docs yesterday :fingerscrossed: and the status is received today
> 
> No more docs marked as "Requested" now
> 
> Lets see how long do I need to wait now :fingerscrossed:


Curious about how you knew you got CO allocated on Saturday...


----------



## 2013

TimeSpace said:


> Curious about how you knew you got CO allocated on Saturday...


CO was allocated a month back... !! he asked the docs which were uploaded yesterday


----------



## shivanichawla

Any one please suggest is there any live forum for financial investment advisers...


----------



## TimeSpace

2013 said:


> CO was allocated a month back... !! he asked the docs which were uploaded yesterday


Sorry, it's my mistake.


----------



## 2013

TimeSpace said:


> Sorry, it's my mistake.


:roll::roll:


----------



## Ben 10

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Ben 10,
> You have not informed me your Grant by PM .
> What are your plans now?


i checked this very late .. i message you already !
we both starting at a same plan !!!
but is till dont know why you making 2015 as the Permanent move !!


----------



## GhouseYaseen

Hi,

I request you to understand following msg in my immi account:
My health docs were sent by doc few weeks ago:

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

regards
yaseen


----------



## 2013

GhouseYaseen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I request you to understand following msg in my immi account:
> My health docs were sent by doc few weeks ago:
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> regards
> yaseen


Your medicals have been referred to MOC for further processing. Once your case is checked by MOC they will verify it, and if required they might ask you to go for more tests. 
You need to wait for 4-5 weeks.


----------



## rahulreshu

GhouseYaseen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I request you to understand following msg in my immi account:
> My health docs were sent by doc few weeks ago:
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> regards
> yaseen


Mine too changed to that a few hours ago and I was also extremely concerned since for several days it read "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

Now what is the chance it would change to that status so late in the night on a Sunday?

More that likely it's due to the system maintenance they are undergoing...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/345921-medicals-question-2.html#post3166914


----------



## GhouseYaseen

rahulreshu said:


> Mine too changed to that a few hours ago and I was also extremely concerned since for several days it read "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> Now what is the chance it would change to that status so late in the night on a Sunday?
> 
> More that likely it's due to the system maintenance they are undergoing...
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/345921-medicals-question-2.html#post3166914


Hi,

It was also same for me that Health exams are not required for this cat.
Now it is changed to this..Fingers crossed , hope its a glitch..
Anxious moments !!

Thx and Regds
Yaseen


----------



## rahulreshu

GhouseYaseen said:


> Hi,
> 
> It was also same for me that Health exams are not required for this cat.
> Now it is changed to this..Fingers crossed , hope its a glitch..
> Anxious moments !!
> 
> Thx and Regds
> Yaseen


Yup anxious moments for me too 

Also, what is the probability that the message would change for both me and my wife? Additionally, 1-2 hours before it changed to that scary message, it had that old message so the change was definitely tonight only. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## psuresh0207

sanjeevmanocha said:


> You can use both the passports... staple them with each other, immigration guys will simply write VIPP (Visa in Previous Passport)


Hi Sanjeev. Thanks for the information. But my query is in case my employer raises to have the visa transferred to my new passport after my PR grant, wil it remove my PR assosciated with my new passport and have the work visa in this?


----------



## nupur

*system giltch in immiaccount*

hey ,

mine is also showing the below message,i think its a system glitch....dont worry guys ...

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


----------



## rahulreshu

It's now 4:04 am AEDT and mine has changed back to the "you can breath easy now" message: "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.".

Can the 2 of you also check your accounts?


----------



## GhouseYaseen

nupur said:


> hey ,
> 
> mine is also showing the below message,i think its a system glitch....dont worry guys ...
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


NUPUR & RAHUL ...i think its a glitch(atleast we will say so :juggle ... 
Give us Grant ...thats all we need:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nupur

rahulreshu said:


> It's now 4:04 am AEDT and mine has changed back to the "you can breath easy now" message: "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.".
> 
> Can the 2 of you also check your accounts?


mine too changed....


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

nupur said:


> mine too changed....


These DIBP system glitches are enough to give people heart attacks 

COs might just be sitting on their laptops & thinking "lets play a game - System Glitch"  & create tensions world over 

Just kidding


----------



## nupur

ratnesh.nagori said:


> These DIBP system glitches are enough to give people heart attacks
> 
> COs might just be sitting on their laptops & thinking "lets play a game - System Glitch"  & create tensions world over
> 
> Just kidding


lol so true and whats more every co is competing with the other and creating scariest games!!


----------



## nupur

ratnesh.nagori said:


> These DIBP system glitches are enough to give people heart attacks
> 
> COs might just be sitting on their laptops & thinking "lets play a game - System Glitch"  & create tensions world over
> 
> Just kidding


lol so true and whats more every co is competing with the other and creating scariest games!!:heh::boxing:


----------



## GhouseYaseen

rahulreshu said:


> It's now 4:04 am AEDT and mine has changed back to the "you can breath easy now" message: "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.".
> 
> Can the 2 of you also check your accounts?


Hi Rahul\Nupur:

I have checked mine, and its back to same : No health exams are required....

So..assumable it was some glitch..

Thanks ...


----------



## Arsen

Dear friends,
Hope you are doing well. I have a question. Seniors please advise.
The organize health examination on immiaccount disappeared today and changed to this:
"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been
determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine
if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice
regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. 
Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates
your case in line with published processing times for the visa that
you have applied for."

I am a june applicant , and case officer assigned on august , also, i was contacted by team 13 three times regarding to form 80 issues.
I a m curious to know what does it mean? Is it a good sign or bad sign? I didnt go for medicals , and My pcc and health status is "recommended" on immiaccount.


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 14/02/2014
01 garden *37*
02 thinkpanther *28*
02 delta40 *62*
02 naur33n *102*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*
03 hashtagPR *48*
04 magneto *52*


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*
03 cherry83 *51*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
01 mohsinhere *168*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
01 jre05 *51*
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 04/02/2014
01 csa975 *42*


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

*payment on immiaccount*

Hello guys!

I have a question for seniors. I was recently applying for 190 visa and trying to pay 6160 dollars via credit card. I received notification that payment was done sussesfully and bla-bla-bla. But shotrly after that when I went to my account my application was still not submitted and not paid:confused2: I also did not receive any acknowledgment letter from DIAC. 

Did someone has the same situation?? It might be that payment did not proceed.. but I am affraid to try one more time because if it was proceeded I would be charged 12 000 dollars. And it is a reaally big ammount.

Any suggestions??

with regards,
Anastasia


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

Hello guys!

I have a question for seniors. I was recently applying for 190 visa and trying to pay 6160 dollars via credit card. I received notification that payment was done sussesfully and bla-bla-bla. But shotrly after that when I went to my account my application was still not submitted and not paid:confused2: I also did not receive any acknowledgment letter from DIAC. 

Did someone has the same situation?? It might be that payment did not proceed.. but I am affraid to try one more time because if it was proceeded I would be charged 12 000 dollars. And it is a reaally big ammount.

Any suggestions??

with regards,
Anastasia


----------



## msalmank

SL76 said:


> Also pl tell me if you are going through an agent does the CO correspond wih the agent or the applicant?
> as i am planning to travel out of the country during April and May, appreciate much if someone can advice me...
> 
> thank you


I went through a migration agent. However when it came to submission of the Visa application, I decided to submit that myself and provide my email, etc. so that I can respond to any questions by the CO and be notified of any updates, etc. immediately.


----------



## msalmank

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I have a question for seniors. I was recently applying for 190 visa and trying to pay 6160 dollars via credit card. I received notification that payment was done sussesfully and bla-bla-bla. But shotrly after that when I went to my account my application was still not submitted and not paid:confused2: I also did not receive any acknowledgment letter from DIAC.
> 
> Did someone has the same situation?? It might be that payment did not proceed.. but I am affraid to try one more time because if it was proceeded I would be charged 12 000 dollars. And it is a reaally big ammount.
> 
> Any suggestions??
> 
> with regards,
> Anastasia


Yikes! Haven't heard of that happening to anyone yet... Check the "Manage Payments" section after logging into the account. (It's located at the top on the page listing the applications summary).

Click on Manage Payments to see if it lists your payment information in there. Then verify from your Credit Card company if the payment did successfully charge through. I've had it happen where I received a notification from the CC company that my card was charged but it had actually failed, not with the visa application or such a large amount though.

If it is not listed in Manage Payments, and it is successfully charged on your card... Try contacting the DIBP.

Good luck!

Regards.


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

msalmank said:


> Yikes! Haven't heard of that happening to anyone yet... Check the "Manage Payments" section after logging into the account. (It's located at the top on the page listing the applications summary).
> 
> Click on Manage Payments to see if it lists your payment information in there. Then verify from your Credit Card company if the payment did successfully charge through. I've had it happen where I received a notification from the CC company that my card was charged but it had actually failed, not with the visa application or such a large amount though.
> 
> If it is not listed in Manage Payments, and it is successfully charged on your card... Try contacting the DIBP.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Regards.


Thanks msalmank for advise. The payment is not there in Manage payment section. As payment was done on weekend I still do not have clear idea if money was actually withdraw from my account. 
Will call Diac tomorrow!


----------



## msalmank

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Thanks msalmank for advise. The payment is not there in Manage payment section. As payment was done on weekend I still do not have clear idea if money was actually withdraw from my account.
> Will call Diac tomorrow!


Sounds like a plan. Also check your account first to see if it was deducted, and secondly confirm from your bank if there is any pending transaction.

Hope you get it sorted out quickly!

Regards.
Salman Khalid


----------



## misguided

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Thanks msalmank for advise. The payment is not there in Manage payment section. As payment was done on weekend I still do not have clear idea if money was actually withdraw from my account.
> Will call Diac tomorrow!


Banks do not process payments on weekend. Wait for the work day to start on Monday and then check after 2-3 hours. If the problem persists , first cehck with bank to check if they have processed the payment . If they have , then check with DIBP if they have received it or not?


----------



## rein_marco

Excited to see if there are new grants/ CO allocations today :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

misguided said:


> Banks do not process payments on weekend. Wait for the work day to start on Monday and then check after 2-3 hours. If the problem persists , first cehck with bank to check if they have processed the payment . If they have , then check with DIBP if they have received it or not?


Thanks misguided. Will do like that.


----------



## Shiv11

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my Visa Application (Subclass 190, VIC with 65 points) on 16th of Dec 2013 and last document that was Indian Police Clearance, I had submitted on 10 Jan 2014.

From 19-Jan-2014, Document status is changed to "Received" but I have not got any email from Case Office (CO) so not sure CO has been assigned or not.

I made a call to Aus Immi Dep and they said standard processing time is 6 months but on web site it is mentioned 12 weeks. Same question I asked her that on Web site it is mentioned 12 weeks and you are stating 6 months then she said after assigning case office it may take 12 weeks.

I asked her that has CO been assigned? She said I can't give this information. You need to just wait and watch.


Recently anyone got 190 Visa Grant, who applied after 15th-Dec-2013?


----------



## SAMD_Oz

naur33n said:


> I got my grant I cannot be happier. It has not sinked in yet. Don't know what to do!!!


Congrats Dude :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## gyan

Ashoka.Manjari said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I have a question for seniors. I was recently applying for 190 visa and trying to pay 6160 dollars via credit card. I received notification that payment was done sussesfully and bla-bla-bla. But shotrly after that when I went to my account my application was still not submitted and not paid:confused2: I also did not receive any acknowledgment letter from DIAC.
> 
> Did someone has the same situation?? It might be that payment did not proceed.. but I am affraid to try one more time because if it was proceeded I would be charged 12 000 dollars. And it is a reaally big ammount.
> 
> Any suggestions??
> 
> with regards,
> Anastasia


Hi Ashoka,

Please check with your bank if the transaction was done successfully, if yes, take the reference number and drop an email to SkillSelect support team explaining the issue. They will surely change status if payment is received or will explain the situation.


----------



## 2013

Guys, 

I submitted the docs requested by CO on Saturday, and yesterday ie. Sunday the status for all docs changed to recieved. 

How much time will CO take now or any probability that he may ask for more docs ??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## yangxh7

2013 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I submitted the docs requested by CO on Saturday, and yesterday ie. Sunday the status for all docs changed to recieved.
> 
> How much time will CO take now or any probability that he may ask for more docs ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


It really depends on COs. I have seen CO response within a few hours or a few months.
Good luck mate.


----------



## misguided

yangxh7 said:


> It really depends on COs. I have seen CO response within a few hours or a few months.
> Good luck mate.


Mate how is it going. I remember you submitting some extra documents your CO asked a weekor so back. Has he got back with any further queries?


----------



## yangxh7

misguided said:


> Mate how is it going. I remember you submitting some extra documents your CO asked a weekor so back. Has he got back with any further queries?


Thanks for asking. CO has got back with new queries last Thursday. Again, I replied on the same day. I hope she is satisfied and working on my application.


----------



## ut0410

Guys,

I called DIBP after a wait of 40 mins they told me I had a CO assigned on Thursday 13th Feb 2014 I can't knw the full name so first name is K from Team 34.

Any clues bout the team or CO


----------



## bal

hello everyone
All my documents are received on 27 November and I uploaded new PCC on 12 jan and it is received on 14 Feb.
My question is............ in Immi account is this change comes automatically (From required to received) OR CO receives that document from Immi account after allocation.

I found that CO allocated on 9 Jan but still no any response from him.

appreciated your help...


----------



## symphony

bal said:


> hello everyone All my documents are received on 27 November and I uploaded new PCC on 12 jan and it is received on 14 Feb. My question is............ in Immi account is this change comes automatically (From required to received) OR CO receives that document from Immi account after allocation. I found that CO allocated on 9 Jan but still no any response from him. appreciated your help...


 


Hello, 
The change of status of documents is manual. This is either done by CO or the team checking/verifying documents. 

There are a lot of factors which could delay your application processing. Referred medicals and external checks are the main. 

Is your medical done and cleared?


----------



## 2013

Any grants today?


----------



## garden

ut0410 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I called DIBP after a wait of 40 mins they told me I had a CO assigned on Thursday 13th Feb 2014 I can't knw the full name so first name is K from Team 34.
> 
> Any clues bout the team or CO


Hi.. 
my case officer name was that .....from brisbane 34 katrina.allotted on feb 13th and granted on 14th feb. I hope you will get reply within 2 days .


----------



## ut0410

garden said:


> Hi..
> my case officer name was that .....from brisbane 34 katrina.allotted on feb 13th and granted on 14th feb. I hope you will get reply within 2 days .


Sounds Good, 

Thanks for the reply mate, gives me some hope and anxiety


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

I am moving from 2013 189 & 190 visa applicant to 2014 189 & 190 visa applicant. My visa type is 189. I heard that the process is quite longer for Pakistanis... Is that true??

I lodge my visa on 3rd Feb 2014. When I upload document the status change from recommended to required, yesterday I saw its changed to received...Is that mean CO allocated?

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Jullz

Hello guys!

I have been waiting for a long time now and it's started being frustrated. Big time.
After my CO asked for my partner's medicals, IELTS, PCC and Form 80 on 19.12.13 and were all submitted in the first week of January (medicals were uploaded on 10.01.14 by IOM). Yet, I still did not received any news from my case officer. On the immi account the last updated date is still 19.12.13...
I wrote him 2 emails but I did not get the usual auto reply with "Thank you for contacting Adelaide GSM Team 7" bla bla.
Can be something wron with my application? Or this is the usual waiting time....?
Seniors please advice


----------



## ut0410

Hey Peanut, 

Whr haf u been.... No posts from u! Any news on ur visa


----------



## ssaifuddin

bobinv said:


> It does not necessarily mean that a CO has been allocated. Be patient. You will get a CO usually in 5 weeks time. In case you have front loaded, expect a Direct grant.
> 
> All the best


Thank you bobinv


----------



## harneek

Dear Expert, NEED YOUR HELP

I lodged my 190 visa on 5 Feb through an agent. Today I called my agent for requesting him to generate the HAP ID so I will go for medicals.

He said, for medical HAP ID is not required, just share your TRN number with hospital and they will do the medical. If I required HAP ID, he has to mail DIBP to generate this.

I think he is misleading me as he did many times (Un-countable).

Dear Experts pl suggest, what will i do? I have my IMMI account. Should I generate HAP id myself? Will it put any effect on my case as primary account/ID is handling by agent?

Need your advice, thanks in advance


----------



## peanut48

With a dramatic twist, I finally received my GRANT at 11:30am IST today. I'm actually on the road to Gangtok, Sikkim right now and I received this fabulous news on my phone. I had given up hope since I had just refreshed my mailbox at 11:30am & there was no email. And just in seconds, I got three emails from immi.gov.au. I had to stop on the side of the road to just open the grant email & thank god.

I want to thank everyone who has helped me & been such support here since 2009. I left Australia in Feb 2008 & finally after 6yrs, I can now go back.

I'm unable to thank my forum friends individually in this post, I will do so as soon as I reach Gangtok. I will also share my journey in detail.

My CO was JL from Team 33 Brisbane. Don't know when she was allocated. I called DIBP on 11th Feb & got the first name & team email. I sent an email on 13 Feb 6pm IST letting my CO know I'm travelling and won't be able to respond to any queries quickly.

It was a DIRECT GRANT.

Thanks once again. I'm feeling dizzy from this exciting news & the winding roads of Himalayas. I'll update more later. 

Hang in there everyone else. It's on its way.


----------



## Hmenon

peanut48 said:


> With a dramatic twist, I finally received my GRANT at 11:30am IST today. I'm actually on the road to Gangtok, Sikkim right now and I received this fabulous news on my phone. I had given up hope since I had just refreshed my mailbox at 11:30am & there was no email. And just in seconds, I got three emails from immi.gov.au. I had to stop on the side of the road to just open the grant email & thank god.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has helped me & been such support here since 2009. I left Australia in Feb 2008 & finally after 6yrs, I can now go back.
> 
> I'm unable to thank my forum friends individually in this post, I will do so as soon as I reach Gangtok. I will also share my journey in detail.
> 
> My CO was JL from Team 33 Brisbane. Don't know when she was allocated. I called DIBP on 11th Feb & got the first name & team email. I sent an email on 13 Feb 6pm IST letting my CO know I'm travelling and won't be able to respond to any queries quickly.
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> Thanks once again. I'm feeling dizzy from this exciting news & the winding roads of Himalayas. I'll update more later.
> 
> Hang in there everyone else. It's on its way.


Congratulations..


----------



## bobinv

2013 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I submitted the docs requested by CO on Saturday, and yesterday ie. Sunday the status for all docs changed to recieved.
> 
> How much time will CO take now or any probability that he may ask for more docs ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum



It depends pal.. For some, they get the grant the very next day after uploading the requesting documents while for other it takes a few weeks. Let's hope the CO grants you the visa this week itself. 

All the best


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

peanut48 said:


> With a dramatic twist, I finally received my GRANT at 11:30am IST today. I'm actually on the road to Gangtok, Sikkim right now and I received this fabulous news on my phone. I had given up hope since I had just refreshed my mailbox at 11:30am & there was no email. And just in seconds, I got three emails from immi.gov.au. I had to stop on the side of the road to just open the grant email & thank god.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has helped me & been such support here since 2009. I left Australia in Feb 2008 & finally after 6yrs, I can now go back.
> 
> I'm unable to thank my forum friends individually in this post, I will do so as soon as I reach Gangtok. I will also share my journey in detail.
> 
> My CO was JL from Team 33 Brisbane. Don't know when she was allocated. I called DIBP on 11th Feb & got the first name & team email. I sent an email on 13 Feb 6pm IST letting my CO know I'm travelling and won't be able to respond to any queries quickly.
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> Thanks once again. I'm feeling dizzy from this exciting news & the winding roads of Himalayas. I'll update more later.
> 
> Hang in there everyone else. It's on its way.


Congrats peanut ...finally i see your 500th post with Grant news 

All the best buddy for coming future


----------



## ut0410

peanut48 said:


> With a dramatic twist, I finally received my GRANT at 11:30am IST today. I'm actually on the road to Gangtok, Sikkim right now and I received this fabulous news on my phone. I had given up hope since I had just refreshed my mailbox at 11:30am & there was no email. And just in seconds, I got three emails from immi.gov.au. I had to stop on the side of the road to just open the grant email & thank god.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has helped me & been such support here since 2009. I left Australia in Feb 2008 & finally after 6yrs, I can now go back.
> 
> I'm unable to thank my forum friends individually in this post, I will do so as soon as I reach Gangtok. I will also share my journey in detail.
> 
> My CO was JL from Team 33 Brisbane. Don't know when she was allocated. I called DIBP on 11th Feb & got the first name & team email. I sent an email on 13 Feb 6pm IST letting my CO know I'm travelling and won't be able to respond to any queries quickly.
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> Thanks once again. I'm feeling dizzy from this exciting news & the winding roads of Himalayas. I'll update more later.
> 
> Hang in there everyone else. It's on its way.



Cingratulations buddy!!!


----------



## bobinv

peanut48 said:


> With a dramatic twist, I finally received my GRANT at 11:30am IST today. I'm actually on the road to Gangtok, Sikkim right now and I received this fabulous news on my phone. I had given up hope since I had just refreshed my mailbox at 11:30am & there was no email. And just in seconds, I got three emails from immi.gov.au. I had to stop on the side of the road to just open the grant email & thank god.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has helped me & been such support here since 2009. I left Australia in Feb 2008 & finally after 6yrs, I can now go back.
> 
> I'm unable to thank my forum friends individually in this post, I will do so as soon as I reach Gangtok. I will also share my journey in detail.
> 
> My CO was JL from Team 33 Brisbane. Don't know when she was allocated. I called DIBP on 11th Feb & got the first name & team email. I sent an email on 13 Feb 6pm IST letting my CO know I'm travelling and won't be able to respond to any queries quickly.
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> Thanks once again. I'm feeling dizzy from this exciting news & the winding roads of Himalayas. I'll update more later.
> 
> Hang in there everyone else. It's on its way.



Congrats mate.. Drive safe .. All the best


----------



## SAMD_Oz

peanut48 said:


> With a dramatic twist, I finally received my GRANT at 11:30am IST today. I'm actually on the road to Gangtok, Sikkim right now and I received this fabulous news on my phone. I had given up hope since I had just refreshed my mailbox at 11:30am & there was no email. And just in seconds, I got three emails from immi.gov.au. I had to stop on the side of the road to just open the grant email & thank god.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has helped me & been such support here since 2009. I left Australia in Feb 2008 & finally after 6yrs, I can now go back.
> 
> I'm unable to thank my forum friends individually in this post, I will do so as soon as I reach Gangtok. I will also share my journey in detail.
> 
> My CO was JL from Team 33 Brisbane. Don't know when she was allocated. I called DIBP on 11th Feb & got the first name & team email. I sent an email on 13 Feb 6pm IST letting my CO know I'm travelling and won't be able to respond to any queries quickly.
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> Thanks once again. I'm feeling dizzy from this exciting news & the winding roads of Himalayas. I'll update more later.
> 
> Hang in there everyone else. It's on its way.


Finally....! Congrats buddy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## Panko

peanut48 said:


> With a dramatic twist, I finally received my GRANT at 11:30am IST today. I'm actually on the road to Gangtok, Sikkim right now and I received this fabulous news on my phone. I had given up hope since I had just refreshed my mailbox at 11:30am & there was no email. And just in seconds, I got three emails from immi.gov.au. I had to stop on the side of the road to just open the grant email & thank god.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has helped me & been such support here since 2009. I left Australia in Feb 2008 & finally after 6yrs, I can now go back.
> 
> I'm unable to thank my forum friends individually in this post, I will do so as soon as I reach Gangtok. I will also share my journey in detail.
> 
> My CO was JL from Team 33 Brisbane. Don't know when she was allocated. I called DIBP on 11th Feb & got the first name & team email. I sent an email on 13 Feb 6pm IST letting my CO know I'm travelling and won't be able to respond to any queries quickly.
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> Thanks once again. I'm feeling dizzy from this exciting news & the winding roads of Himalayas. I'll update more later.
> 
> Hang in there everyone else. It's on its way.


Congratulations Buddy!


----------



## bobinv

harneek said:


> Dear Expert, NEED YOUR HELP
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa on 5 Feb through an agent. Today I called my agent for requesting him to generate the HAP ID so I will go for medicals.
> 
> He said, for medical HAP ID is not required, just share your TRN number with hospital and they will do the medical. If I required HAP ID, he has to mail DIBP to generate this.
> 
> I think he is misleading me as he did many times (Un-countable).
> 
> Dear Experts pl suggest, what will i do? I have my IMMI account. Should I generate HAP id myself? Will it put any effect on my case as primary account/ID is handling by agent?
> 
> Need your advice, thanks in advance


Why don't you tell them that you went to the hospital and they insisted on the hap id. Also, tell them that you have the link to generate the hap id from your immi account and whether you should proceed with it. If you don't ask them in advance , they might start making problems for you depending on the agreement. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Hmenon

bobinv said:


> Why don't you tell them that you went to the hospital and they insisted on the hap id. Also, tell them that you have the link to generate the hap id from your immi account and whether you should proceed with it. If you don't ask them in advance , they might start making problems for you depending on the agreement. Better safe than sorry.


So is it advisable to do the medical prior?


----------



## immi_aus

Dear Expat,

I would like to know that Can we live in another state in 190 visa if we dont find job in our sponsored state?

will it make any problem at the time of citizenship?


----------



## nischau

Hi all, 

My visa is SI 189, we have have a CO assigned from team 2 from brisbane. Does anybody elsw have the same co?

Rgd


----------



## 0z_dream

2013 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I submitted the docs requested by CO on Saturday, and yesterday ie. Sunday the status for all docs changed to recieved.
> 
> How much time will CO take now or any probability that he may ask for more docs ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Our Co


----------



## hashtagPR

peanut48 said:


> With a dramatic twist, I finally received my GRANT at 11:30am IST today. I'm actually on the road to Gangtok, Sikkim right now and I received this fabulous news on my phone. I had given up hope since I had just refreshed my mailbox at 11:30am & there was no email. And just in seconds, I got three emails from immi.gov.au. I had to stop on the side of the road to just open the grant email & thank god.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has helped me & been such support here since 2009. I left Australia in Feb 2008 & finally after 6yrs, I can now go back.
> 
> I'm unable to thank my forum friends individually in this post, I will do so as soon as I reach Gangtok. I will also share my journey in detail.
> 
> My CO was JL from Team 33 Brisbane. Don't know when she was allocated. I called DIBP on 11th Feb & got the first name & team email. I sent an email on 13 Feb 6pm IST letting my CO know I'm travelling and won't be able to respond to any queries quickly.
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> Thanks once again. I'm feeling dizzy from this exciting news & the winding roads of Himalayas. I'll update more later.
> 
> Hang in there everyone else. It's on its way.



Congrats Peanut!!
Always good to send a mail to your CO if you havnt been contacted as yet.
Mine was a direct grant too, the next day i mailed my CO asking my status and if anything was needed from my end


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats Peanut48 :hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 
23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
30/12/13----------rajesh2478
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
*
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------Grant 14/02/14
*
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14------------Grant: 14/02/14
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14 
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------Grant: 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
22/11/13----------bal
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-------------------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
*
_
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14_
*
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40---------------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 
*
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
*
18/12/13----------Peanut48-----------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14 
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 *
_
21/12/13----------AGNES26-----------CO:13/02/14
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
*
23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
*
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
_
08/01/14----------ut0410------------CO: 13/02/14----------
_[/QUOTE]
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> Our Co


He received my docs on Sunday..


----------



## irrara

nischau said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My visa is SI 189, we have have a CO assigned from team 2 from brisbane. Does anybody elsw have the same co?
> 
> Rgd


When did you lodge your application?
And sorry for the stupid question, but how did you know whor is your CO?


----------



## nischau

Irrara it was given in the clarifications which were asked


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

gyan said:


> Hi Ashoka,
> 
> Please check with your bank if the transaction was done successfully, if yes, take the reference number and drop an email to SkillSelect support team explaining the issue. They will surely change status if payment is received or will explain the situation.


Ok. Thanks mate!!


----------



## 2013

I just saw that many post have vanished from this thread.. anyone observed same thing?


----------



## harneek

Dear Expert, NEED YOUR HELP

I lodged my 190 visa on 5 Feb through an agent. Today I called my agent for requesting him to generate the HAP ID so I will go for medicals.

He said, for medical HAP ID is not required, just share your TRN number with hospital and they will do the medical. If I required HAP ID, he has to mail DIBP to generate this.

I think he is misleading me as he did many times (Un-countable).

Dear Experts pl suggest, what will i do? I have my IMMI account. Should I generate HAP id myself? Will it put any effect on my case as primary account/ID is handling by agent?

Need your advice, thanks in advance


----------



## ut0410

Guys,

I called DIBP after a wait of 40 mins they told me I had a CO assigned on Thursday 13th Feb 2014 I can't knw the full name so first name is K from Team 34.


----------



## 2013

*test*

test


----------



## irrara

Hello!
I have a question; have you uploaded the form 1221 or just the form 80?

Regards,
Irina


----------



## DesiTadka

As you assumed, he is wrong. Also, you don't need your agent do generate HAP ID. You can do it yourself. Once you have HAP ID and medical tests are done, you can upload the e-referral letter on your eVisa page and your CO will link the HAP ID with the medical test results automatically.




harneek said:


> Dear Expert, NEED YOUR HELP
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa on 5 Feb through an agent. Today I called my agent for requesting him to generate the HAP ID so I will go for medicals.
> 
> He said, for medical HAP ID is not required, just share your TRN number with hospital and they will do the medical. If I required HAP ID, he has to mail DIBP to generate this.
> 
> I think he is misleading me as he did many times (Un-countable).
> 
> Dear Experts pl suggest, what will i do? I have my IMMI account. Should I generate HAP id myself? Will it put any effect on my case as primary account/ID is handling by agent?
> 
> Need your advice, thanks in advance


----------



## 0z_dream

2013 said:


> He received my docs on Sunday..


I think he is like us middle east works on sunday


----------



## bliss

Congratulations for your GRANT * Peanut48*


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 17/02/2014
01 Peanut48 *61*

Congrats Peanut48


----------



## ebsvcharan

i m an Mtech in radar engineering (ECE BTECH) with 8 yrs exp (age 34). my wife is Mtech in Power electronics (EEE BTECH) but is into software from the beginning - 5yrs exp. her own sis is in aus. so is it better for her to be the main applicant or me. and can we apply for both 189 and 489 (sponsored) in single EOI?

please advise.


----------



## cvelaga

*new passport*

Dear Friends,

Can some one tell if, how do I update DIAC regarding renewed passport details of dependent. My spouse's passport was expiring, just today we received the new passport.

Do I need to user form 1022, change of circumstances ? or Form 929 ?

Please do let me know.

Thanks in advance


----------



## nischau

Hi expats,

I know the question I am about to ask must have been asked multiple times before.

But whats the general revert time of grant from queries asked by CO.

Thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan

peanut48 said:


> With a dramatic twist, I finally received my GRANT at 11:30am IST today. I'm actually on the road to Gangtok, Sikkim right now and I received this fabulous news on my phone. I had given up hope since I had just refreshed my mailbox at 11:30am & there was no email. And just in seconds, I got three emails from immi.gov.au. I had to stop on the side of the road to just open the grant email & thank god.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has helped me & been such support here since 2009. I left Australia in Feb 2008 & finally after 6yrs, I can now go back.
> 
> I'm unable to thank my forum friends individually in this post, I will do so as soon as I reach Gangtok. I will also share my journey in detail.
> 
> My CO was JL from Team 33 Brisbane. Don't know when she was allocated. I called DIBP on 11th Feb & got the first name & team email. I sent an email on 13 Feb 6pm IST letting my CO know I'm travelling and won't be able to respond to any queries quickly.
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> Thanks once again. I'm feeling dizzy from this exciting news & the winding roads of Himalayas. I'll update more later.
> 
> Hang in there everyone else. It's on its way.


Heyyyyy.. Finally you have smile on your face.....Congratulations....lane:

 i am very glad buddy.. in fact, i have been discussing with many of our forum members regarding your visa application and why it has been taking much time...:boxing:

I think god has been listening to our discussions and motivational messages...

even with you, i too have been waiting for your visa grant...

Cheers!

Have an excited life in aussie....

Sathiya


----------



## DesiTadka

If you have access to eVisa login page, you can upload the new passport details right there. Look on the page for hyperlink of passport change details and update it. 



cvelaga said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Can some one tell if, how do I update DIAC regarding renewed passport details of dependent. My spouse's passport was expiring, just today we received the new passport.
> 
> Do I need to user form 1022, change of circumstances ? or Form 929 ?
> 
> Please do let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## it_engg

*Query for Seniors*

Hi Seniors

I got my acs result which was fine.but i have one query
For company A I worked for 2 years.
first 6 months as trainer software engineer
next 18 months as software engineer

but in employee ref letter and form filled to acs I have just marked as one designation that is "Software Engineer " for whole 2 years.

1)would it be fine in further stages or do i need to submit review and ask acs to change the letter?
2) Also for 2 companies names where changed after acquisition.so i used new names of the company in acs and in acs result letter got the same names.
now while submitting docs for visa.offer letter will state old company name.what should be done about this?


----------



## nischau

it_engg said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> I got my acs result which was fine.but i have one query
> For company A I worked for 2 years.
> first 6 months as trainer software engineer
> next 18 months as software engineer
> 
> but in employee ref letter and form filled to acs I have just marked as one designation that is "Software Engineer " for whole 2 years.
> 
> 1)would it be fine in further stages or do i need to submit review and ask acs to change the letter?
> 2) Also for 2 companies names where changed after acquisition.so i used new names of the company in acs and in acs result letter got the same names.
> now while submitting docs for visa.offer letter will state old company name.what should be done about this?


The last designation is wht gets reflected on the work experience document. 

For the change on the company's name. Stick to the name in the documents you have. Else it might be a problem in submitting proofs fr the same


----------



## it_engg

nischau said:


> The last designation is wht gets reflected on the work experience document.
> 
> For the change on the company's name. Stick to the name in the documents you have. Else it might be a problem in submitting proofs fr the same


1)so for acs result for designation i should not worry.right?

2)now when i have already got acs result with new names of the company.what can de done while i applying for visa ?


----------



## mora123

Hi Friends,

Congrats to those who got positive assessment. I heard that for some state territory does need IELTS as there is high demand of Skilled Engineers . Is't true can anyone tell which state is that in Aussie and how to approach it.

I will be waiting for early suggestions

Thanks in advance.
mora123


----------



## Shiv11

ut0410 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I called DIBP after a wait of 40 mins they told me I had a CO assigned on Thursday 13th Feb 2014 I can't knw the full name so first name is K from Team 34.



Hi,
I too called on 1800 040 070 and after 35 minutes wait, she told that she can't disclose that CO has been assigned or not.

_*There is any specific no for VIC (190)?*_

Even I tried on 131 881 but due to long wait I cut the call.

Anyone who has logged Visa application between 16-Dec-2013 & 15-Jan-2014 under 190 (VIC) and got CO assigned Please reply.


----------



## farhanpk

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am moving from 2013 189 & 190 visa applicant to 2014 189 & 190 visa applicant. My visa type is 189. I heard that the process is quite longer for Pakistanis... Is that true??
> 
> I lodge my visa on 3rd Feb 2014. When I upload document the status change from recommended to required, yesterday I saw its changed to received...Is that mean CO allocated?
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Process is longer for those who are applying from palistan. since you are living in kuwait so dont worry. CO will contact you if required after 6-7 weeks of visa lodge date.


----------



## nischau

it_engg said:


> 1)so for acs result for designation i should not worry.right?
> 
> 2)now when i have already got acs result with new names of the company.what can de done while i applying for visa ?


1) u r good to go.
2) I am can't answer it.


----------



## RRag

harneek said:


> Dear Expert, NEED YOUR HELP
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa on 5 Feb through an agent. Today I called my agent for requesting him to generate the HAP ID so I will go for medicals.
> 
> He said, for medical HAP ID is not required, just share your TRN number with hospital and they will do the medical. If I required HAP ID, he has to mail DIBP to generate this.
> 
> I think he is misleading me as he did many times (Un-countable).
> 
> Dear Experts pl suggest, what will i do? I have my IMMI account. Should I generate HAP id myself? Will it put any effect on my case as primary account/ID is handling by agent?
> 
> Need your advice, thanks in advance




Medicals can be done by TRN no


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville - Medicals*



harneek said:


> Dear Expert, NEED YOUR HELP
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa on 5 Feb through an agent. Today I called my agent for requesting him to generate the HAP ID so I will go for medicals.
> 
> He said, for medical HAP ID is not required, just share your TRN number with hospital and they will do the medical. If I required HAP ID, he has to mail DIBP to generate this.
> 
> I think he is misleading me as he did many times (Un-countable).
> 
> Dear Experts pl suggest, what will i do? I have my IMMI account. Should I generate HAP id myself? Will it put any effect on my case as primary account/ID is handling by agent?
> 
> Need your advice, thanks in advance


.

Hi Harneek,

A TRN would suffice. The only issue is you need to ensure after having obtained your HAP ID, you co-ordinate with the hospital, provide them these numbers and ensure they have the documents uploaded. As in many cases, these are irritating hassles, as the hospitals are pretty lethargic about it.

BTW, an HAP ID is created once the immi dept, uploaded your document son their site, only after that can you're agent proceed with creating an HAP ID / e-Reference letter.

So no hassles, such carry you TRN number, original passport, copy of the passport, 2-3 passport size photographs with a white background.

Note: Some hospitals may ask you for Form 26 and Form 160. Check with them.

Your agent can provide you the link to these forms, which is readily available on the immi website.


----------



## AGNES26

Yay i got my grant this morning! 17-02-2014


----------



## nischau

AGNES26 said:


> Yay i got my grant this morning! 17-02-2014


Congratulations. What were your timeliness? And who ws yr CO


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



AGNES26 said:


> Yay i got my grant this morning! 17-02-2014


Congratulations Agnes.

Have fun and all the best in Australia.

God Blesslane:.


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 17/02/2014
01 Peanut48 *61*
02 AGNES26 *43*

Congrats AGNES26


----------



## Hmenon

AGNES26 said:


> Yay i got my grant this morning! 17-02-2014


Congratulations..


----------



## sathiyaseelan

AGNES26 said:


> Yay i got my grant this morning! 17-02-2014


congratulations buddy and i wish you all the best for your bright future.


----------



## it_engg

it_engg said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> I got my acs result which was fine.but i have one query
> For company A I worked for 2 years.
> first 6 months as trainer software engineer
> next 18 months as software engineer
> 
> but in employee ref letter and form filled to acs I have just marked as one designation that is "Software Engineer " for whole 2 years.
> 
> 1)would it be fine in further stages or do i need to submit review and ask acs to change the letter?
> 2) Also for 2 companies names where changed after acquisition.so i used new names of the company in acs and in acs result letter got the same names.
> now while submitting docs for visa.offer letter will state old company name.what should be done about this?



Answers please ??


----------



## VidyaS

Congrats Agnes26 & Peanut48 !!!


----------



## VidyaS

Dear Friends,
Apologies for a lengthy question as I am hearing different opinions from people!
I would like to clarify on the IELTS score for dependents.
Is there anyone who got the visa granted with a dependent IELTS score of less than 4.5 in atleast one of the sections (L/R/W/S) but having an average score of 4.5 ? Could you please share the sore of all sections as well ?

Thanks,
Vidya.


----------



## askmohit

Added my data in TYPE 190

Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410
17/01/14-------------Gyan
02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-----------GhouseYaseen
13/01/14---------kaurivneet------------10/02/14
13/01/14---------btkarthikram----------13/02/14
13/01/14---------Jinc-------------------06/02/14
16/01/14---------misguided------------12/02/14
17/01/14---------thinkpanther---------10/02/14--------------14/02/14
20/01/14-----------nextgoal
20/01/14---------shreyas.mys---------10/02/14--------------11/02/14
27/01/14---------zlb-------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14
27/01/14---------Nandkumar
29/01/14-----------rein_marco
31/01/14-----------reddy84
01/02/14-----------ben roberto
04/02/14-----------jcmk
06/02/14-----------Neville Smith
10/02/14-----------j_head
12/02/14-----------irrara

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh


----------



## DSS

Hey, 

Please let me know what does the keyword TRIM indicate on subject line. My CO had requested for few info on personal particulars. Does this mean that my requirement is met and can I expect a grant any time going forward. I m unable to view my account since my agent is managing the same & does not provide access


Dss


----------



## ssaifuddin

it_engg said:


> Answers please ??


Hi Boss

for your title. Software Engineer is OK. Trainee, Junior or Senior make no difference.

Now what I understand about company names...

You worked in company AAAAA and now the same company changed their name to BBBBB.

In that scenario, visit them and ask for same exp letter with new name. Scan old and new in same page and mention the issue to Case Officer (if they ask).

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## ssaifuddin

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> Apologies for a lengthy question as I am hearing different opinions from people!
> I would like to clarify on the IELTS score for dependents.
> Is there anyone who got the visa granted with a dependent IELTS score of less than 4.5 in atleast one of the sections (L/R/W/S) but having an average score of 4.5 ? Could you please share the sore of all sections as well ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vidya.


Hi boss

The requirement for dependent above 18 yr in IELTS is average 4.5. If he or she don't have graduation.

thats All.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## bal

peanut48 said:


> With a dramatic twist, I finally received my GRANT at 11:30am IST today. I'm actually on the road to Gangtok, Sikkim right now and I received this fabulous news on my phone. I had given up hope since I had just refreshed my mailbox at 11:30am & there was no email. And just in seconds, I got three emails from immi.gov.au. I had to stop on the side of the road to just open the grant email & thank god.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has helped me & been such support here since 2009. I left Australia in Feb 2008 & finally after 6yrs, I can now go back.
> 
> I'm unable to thank my forum friends individually in this post, I will do so as soon as I reach Gangtok. I will also share my journey in detail.
> 
> My CO was JL from Team 33 Brisbane. Don't know when she was allocated. I called DIBP on 11th Feb & got the first name & team email. I sent an email on 13 Feb 6pm IST letting my CO know I'm travelling and won't be able to respond to any queries quickly.
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> Thanks once again. I'm feeling dizzy from this exciting news & the winding roads of Himalayas. I'll update more later.
> 
> Hang in there everyone else. It's on its way.


Congrats Peanut48 .........


----------



## AGNES26

nischau said:


> Congratulations. What were your timeliness? And who ws yr CO


its on my signature, my CO was Anna More team 34 Brisbane


----------



## bal

Congrats Agnes26........


----------



## bal

symphony said:


> Hello,
> The change of status of documents is manual. This is either done by CO or the team checking/verifying documents.
> 
> There are a lot of factors which could delay your application processing. Referred medicals and external checks are the main.
> 
> Is your medical done and cleared?


thanks for reply
done but not clear yet........


----------



## Sai2Aus

Congratulations Peanut.. As you wished your 500th post is your grant post.. Very happy for you friend.. Have a wonderful trip and return to share your joy and happiness..

Congrats Agnes..All the best for the next steps..


----------



## it_engg

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi Boss
> 
> for your title. Software Engineer is OK. Trainee, Junior or Senior make no difference.
> 
> Now what I understand about company names...
> 
> You worked in company AAAAA and now the same company changed their name to BBBBB.
> 
> In that scenario, visit them and ask for same exp letter with new name. Scan old and new in same page and mention the issue to Case Officer (if they ask).
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin




In emp ref letter I provided to acs it said the company 'aaa' was formerly known as 'bbb'.offer letter i have has the company name 'bbb' already.
do u think i need any other documents for the same.


----------



## harneek

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Harneek,
> 
> A TRN would suffice. The only issue is you need to ensure after having obtained your HAP ID, you co-ordinate with the hospital, provide them these numbers and ensure they have the documents uploaded. As in many cases, these are irritating hassles, as the hospitals are pretty lethargic about it.
> 
> BTW, an HAP ID is created once the immi dept, uploaded your document son their site, only after that can you're agent proceed with creating an HAP ID / e-Reference letter.
> 
> So no hassles, such carry you TRN number, original passport, copy of the passport, 2-3 passport size photographs with a white background.
> 
> Note: Some hospitals may ask you for Form 26 and Form 160. Check with them.
> 
> Your agent can provide you the link to these forms, which is readily available on the immi website.



Thanks for this info. What i could understand, i will proceed for medicals with TRN only?

I hope without HAP id, they will not take much time to upload the medical reports?


----------



## thinkpanther

it_engg said:


> In emp ref letter I provided to acs it said the company 'aaa' was formerly known as 'bbb'.offer letter i have has the company name 'bbb' already.
> do u think i need any other documents for the same.


That should be enough. Thats all that I provided as documentation as well. Some of my payslips etc were with old name...


----------



## ut0410

Shiv11 said:


> Hi,
> I too called on 1800 040 070 and after 35 minutes wait, she told that she can't disclose that CO has been assigned or not.
> 
> _*There is any specific no for VIC (190)?*_
> 
> Even I tried on 131 881 but due to long wait I cut the call.
> 
> Anyone who has logged Visa application between 16-Dec-2013 & 15-Jan-2014 under 190 (VIC) and got CO assigned Please reply.


+61 1300 364 613

This is the number I got the info from, like I said after 40 mins is what I got the person.


----------



## Gaurav Vas

Congratulation peanut48 !! Enjoy !! :hippie:


----------



## nectar_s

My last step of work towards visa is done.. medicalss... waiting for the final step to fly


----------



## shivanichawla

*SGOt and SGPT Results*

Dear All,
I wanted to confirm that does it make any affect on your Medicals if your SGOT and SGPT levels are high.
I mean my SGOT and SGPT levels are high 
Normal

SGOT 0-40 
SGPT 0-40

Mine 
SGOT 33
SGPT 70

Seniors please advice on the same.
Any body who can suggest how can the same be reduces in 2 days.


----------



## Yenigalla

peanut48 said:


> With a dramatic twist, I finally received my GRANT at 11:30am IST today. I'm actually on the road to Gangtok, Sikkim right now and I received this fabulous news on my phone. I had given up hope since I had just refreshed my mailbox at 11:30am & there was no email. And just in seconds, I got three emails from immi.gov.au. I had to stop on the side of the road to just open the grant email & thank god.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has helped me & been such support here since 2009. I left Australia in Feb 2008 & finally after 6yrs, I can now go back.
> 
> I'm unable to thank my forum friends individually in this post, I will do so as soon as I reach Gangtok. I will also share my journey in detail.
> 
> My CO was JL from Team 33 Brisbane. Don't know when she was allocated. I called DIBP on 11th Feb & got the first name & team email. I sent an email on 13 Feb 6pm IST letting my CO know I'm travelling and won't be able to respond to any queries quickly.
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> Thanks once again. I'm feeling dizzy from this exciting news & the winding roads of Himalayas. I'll update more later.
> 
> Hang in there everyone else. It's on its way.


Congrats peanut! You made it.. And what better way to enjoy the Himalayas. Sikkim is a grt place. I trekked beyond dzongri a couple of years back. It's awesome.
Have fun... And al the best again .


----------



## jre05

AGNES26 said:


> its on my signature, my CO was Anna More team 34 Brisbane


Agnes

I am so happy for you, you were fret about few things few days ago.

You got the grant  Enjoy your future life in Australia Agnes


----------



## jre05

peanut48 said:


> With a dramatic twist, I finally received my GRANT at 11:30am IST today. I'm actually on the road to Gangtok, Sikkim right now and I received this fabulous news on my phone. I had given up hope since I had just refreshed my mailbox at 11:30am & there was no email. And just in seconds, I got three emails from immi.gov.au. I had to stop on the side of the road to just open the grant email & thank god.
> 
> I want to thank everyone who has helped me & been such support here since 2009. I left Australia in Feb 2008 & finally after 6yrs, I can now go back.
> 
> I'm unable to thank my forum friends individually in this post, I will do so as soon as I reach Gangtok. I will also share my journey in detail.
> 
> My CO was JL from Team 33 Brisbane. Don't know when she was allocated. I called DIBP on 11th Feb & got the first name & team email. I sent an email on 13 Feb 6pm IST letting my CO know I'm travelling and won't be able to respond to any queries quickly.
> 
> It was a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> Thanks once again. I'm feeling dizzy from this exciting news & the winding roads of Himalayas. I'll update more later.
> 
> Hang in there everyone else. It's on its way.



Peanut, congratulations :welcome: :flypig::second::rockon::hug::humble::grouphug:

On Sunday, I have been to Radhe Krishna Special Temple and I prayed for Oz, Rujuta, you, Sunlight11, Misguided and all others such as 2013, PR Skeer etc who are yet to receive speedy and quick grant :yo:  ray: (I told this order - Bliss, Peanut, Oz Dream). 

Next is OZ Dream.

Peanut, party when? lane:


----------



## DSS

Hi

Few hours ago, i had posted a query on the meaning of TRIM. i got it, its nothing but a document repository used by DIBP. Also, note that I was able to create an Immiaccount, since my agent said that its not possible to give the credential as other applicants/clients details are present. And they had told me that i shall be able to create an immiaccount for my self. Now, I have imported my application using my TRN details. But I able to see the status as 'In progress' and last updated date as Visa Launch date'. Do I need to select the checkbox against my reference number and submit the application to view the recent updates on my application. Please help.


thanks
DSS


----------



## DSS

Congrats


----------



## Yenigalla

jre05 said:


> Peanut, congratulations :welcome: :flypig::second::rockon::hug::humble::grouphug:
> 
> On Sunday, I have been to Radhe Krishna Special Temple and I prayed for Oz, Rujuta, you, Sunlight11, Misguided and all others such as 2013, PR Skeer etc who are yet to receive speedy and quick grant :yo:  ray: (I told this order - Bliss, Peanut, Oz Dream).
> 
> Next is OZ Dream.
> 
> Peanut, party when? lane:


Wow JRE... We have a soothsayer amongst us... LOL.. jus kidding.We need people like you who keep our spirits up ......


----------



## Optimus Prime

Congratulations Peanut and Agnes!!


----------



## jre05

DSS said:


> Hi
> 
> Few hours ago, i had posted a query on the meaning of TRIM. i got it, its nothing but a document repository used by DIBP. Also, note that I was able to create an Immiaccount, since my agent said that its not possible to give the credential as other applicants/clients details are present. And they had told me that i shall be able to create an immiaccount for my self. Now, I have imported my application using my TRN details. But I able to see the status as 'In progress' and last updated date as Visa Launch date'. Do I need to select the checkbox against my reference number and submit the application to view the recent updates on my application. Please help.
> 
> 
> thanks
> DSS



In Progress is correct status if you have once initially submitted your application after paying fees.

Now anytime you can login and upload documents. You will see only In Progress across your TRN number in the first page as you login.


----------



## jre05

Yenigalla said:


> Wow JRE... We have a soothsayer amongst us... LOL.. jus kidding.We need people like you who keep our spirits up ......


I am also cool type and smiling and kid by heart :yo: (Is what people say ) 

lane::juggle::boxing::second:

:welcome::caked::rapture: 

Hope everyone become like me :yo: ..... 

ok I am sleepy


----------



## mithu93ku

Nice to see jre05 still here .


----------



## jre05

mithu93ku said:


> Nice to see jre05 still here .


Oh Mithu my long time friend, you too mate   And I got my 189 PR  I hope to catch you in Perth/Adelaide


----------



## mithu93ku

jre05 said:


> Oh Mithu my long time friend, you too mate   And I got my 189 PR  I hope to catch you in Perth/Adelaide


Late congratulations dear mate as I am irregular now-a-days here. Perth is my destination as 190. Where and when are you planning to settle in OZ land?


----------



## misguided

jre05 said:


> Peanut, congratulations :welcome: :flypig::second::rockon::hug::humble::grouphug:
> 
> On Sunday, I have been to Radhe Krishna Special Temple and I prayed for Oz, Rujuta, you, Sunlight11, Misguided and all others such as 2013, PR Skeer etc who are yet to receive speedy and quick grant :yo:  ray: (I told this order - Bliss, Peanut, Oz Dream).
> 
> Next is OZ Dream.
> 
> Peanut, party when? lane:


Thanks mate


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 17/02/2014
01 Peanut48 *61*
02 AGNES26 *43*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 14/02/2014
01 garden *37*
02 thinkpanther *28*
02 delta40 *62*
02 naur33n *102*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*
03 hashtagPR *48*
04 magneto *52*


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*
03 cherry83 *51*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
01 mohsinhere *168*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
01 jre05 *51*
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 04/02/2014
01 csa975 *42*


----------



## Kamagu

zlb said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have finally received my ACS skill assessment today, and I have submitted the EOI almost straight away. I will probably receive the invitation on the next round, so next Monday.
> 
> Does anybody know what the current CO allocation time is for subclass 189? I found that it was around 8 weeks until a few months ago. Should I expect something similar?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello, as I see on the foot page you have your visa grant already. That was very quick! I just wanted to ask you if you received a notification from CO or just the grant straight away? Did you upload all documents upfront? I had applied last week with all the documents (I am from Chile) even with the medicals, the only document I am missing is Australian PCC which is on its way to Chile, although I have heard that when you are applying offshore not always is necessary...
Could you please share how did you make it to get it that quick? I am impatient and the only thing I want to do is to quit my job...

Thank you and congratulations!


----------



## prseeker

*Seniors Please Help*

Hello Guys , 

I need some help here please . I am in process of arranging my documents to file my Visa application . 

I don't have ANY salary slips from my last employer , with whom I worked for exact 1 year . The duration with this employer is assessed as relevant by ACS , hence I am claiming points for it. I am in Dubai so salary is tax free hence no tax documents as well . 

As of now I only have bank account statements which show that salary was being credited to my account . I contacted the HR and they said that they will help me in every possible way!

But since after F&F settlement my details have been deleted from the system , they can not generate the salary slips for me . 

They offered me a "Salary Certificate " in which they can write that from XYZ date to XYZ date I was being paid XYZ amount as salary , with the breakup .

Apart from this certificate , is there anything I should get from them which will make my case stronger in Visa application . I have to hurry up because as of now they are being very cooperative but I don't know when they will change their stance.

Should I get anything else in writing ? If yes , what it should be .


Please suggest guys .

Regards 
PD


----------



## prseeker

Hello Guys , 

I need some help here please . I am in process of arranging my documents to file my Visa application . 

I don't have ANY salary slips from my last employer , with whom I worked for exact 1 year . The duration with this employer is assessed as relevant by ACS , hence I am claiming points for it. I am in Dubai so salary is tax free hence no tax documents as well . 

As of now I only have bank account statements which show that salary was being credited to my account . I contacted the HR and they said that they will help me in every possible way!

But since after F&F settlement my details have been deleted from the system , they can not generate the salary slips for me . 

They offered me a "Salary Certificate " in which they can write that from XYZ date to XYZ date I was being paid XYZ amount as salary , with the breakup .

Apart from this certificate , is there anything I should get from them which will make my case stronger in Visa application . I have to hurry up because as of now they are being very cooperative but I don't know when they will change their stance.

Should I get anything else in writing ? If yes , what it should be .


Please suggest guys .

Regards 
PD


----------



## prseeker

@ misguided 

Bro , what does the number in blue with a smaller font signifies in your list of guys who got the grant.

Example

*xyz**63*


----------



## misguided

prseeker said:


> @ misguided
> 
> Bro , what does the number in blue with a smaller font signifies in your list of guys who got the grant.
> 
> Example
> 
> *xyz**63*


mate it specifies how many days it took for the user to get the grant from the day of applying for the visa


----------



## msalmank

prseeker said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> I need some help here please . I am in process of arranging my documents to file my Visa application .
> 
> I don't have ANY salary slips from my last employer , with whom I worked for exact 1 year . The duration with this employer is assessed as relevant by ACS , hence I am claiming points for it. I am in Dubai so salary is tax free hence no tax documents as well .
> 
> As of now I only have bank account statements which show that salary was being credited to my account . I contacted the HR and they said that they will help me in every possible way!
> 
> But since after F&F settlement my details have been deleted from the system , they can not generate the salary slips for me .
> 
> They offered me a "Salary Certificate " in which they can write that from XYZ date to XYZ date I was being paid XYZ amount as salary , with the breakup .
> 
> Apart from this certificate , is there anything I should get from them which will make my case stronger in Visa application . I have to hurry up because as of now they are being very cooperative but I don't know when they will change their stance.
> 
> Should I get anything else in writing ? If yes , what it should be .
> 
> 
> Please suggest guys .
> 
> Regards
> PD


I have a similar case as yours... Working as an off-shore employee for an American company, I don't have any documented pay slips, other than the funds being transferred to my account every month (for which I got the bank statements). Additionally, no tax applied to me either, thus I didn't have any tax documentation to go along with my visa application either.

After discussing it with people here on the forums as well as a migration agent, I wrote up a brief statement in word explaining the lack of availability of any salary slips as well as tax documents. I provided a quick summary of my employment history and then highlighted a few points explaining why no taxes were filed, why I am not submitting any salary slips, and other items pertaining to my specific application.

I then converted it into a PDF, and uploaded it under "Work Experience, Overseas" by selecting the type "Other". I named the document something like this "MultipleNotes-WorkExperience-FAMILYNAME-GivenNames.pdf" and wrote the description "Regarding Tax Documents, Pay Slips, and Employment History".

Basically the key is to identify any items the CO may have questions about and clearing them beforehand to speed up the process, rather than waiting for him to ask about the specific items.

Also, if the company is willing to provide you a certificate and any other documentation that you can identify to be useful, definitely get that in writing ASAP and provide/upload certified copies of them as well.

Best of luck!!


----------



## bc_ashu

Yahooooooo......................... friends I got my Grant letter yesterday.....This would not have been possible without all your help.... 
Thanks a ton...

PERTH here i come... lane:


----------



## yangxh7

bc_ashu said:


> Yahooooooo......................... friends I got my Grant letter yesterday.....This would not have been possible without all your help....
> Thanks a ton...
> 
> PERTH here i come... lane:


Congrats. May I know your CO initials?


----------



## bc_ashu

Thanks man.... My CO initial is AK.


yangxh7 said:


> Congrats. May I know your CO initials?


----------



## emerald89

Hi,

I think salary letter from the company and bank statement should be good enough to prove ur employment with that company. 



prseeker said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> I need some help here please . I am in process of arranging my documents to file my Visa application .
> 
> I don't have ANY salary slips from my last employer , with whom I worked for exact 1 year . The duration with this employer is assessed as relevant by ACS , hence I am claiming points for it. I am in Dubai so salary is tax free hence no tax documents as well .
> 
> As of now I only have bank account statements which show that salary was being credited to my account . I contacted the HR and they said that they will help me in every possible way!
> 
> But since after F&F settlement my details have been deleted from the system , they can not generate the salary slips for me .
> 
> They offered me a "Salary Certificate " in which they can write that from XYZ date to XYZ date I was being paid XYZ amount as salary , with the breakup .
> 
> Apart from this certificate , is there anything I should get from them which will make my case stronger in Visa application . I have to hurry up because as of now they are being very cooperative but I don't know when they will change their stance.
> 
> Should I get anything else in writing ? If yes , what it should be .
> 
> 
> Please suggest guys .
> 
> Regards
> PD


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 17/02/2014
01 Peanut48 *61*
02 AGNES26 *43*
03 bc_ashu *75* 


Congrats bc_ashu


----------



## rein_marco

Any updates today guys?


----------



## misguided

Mate haven't heard anything as of yet . Very slow day in terms of allocations and grants.


----------



## rein_marco

misguided said:


> Mate haven't heard anything as of yet . Very slow day in terms of allocations and grants.


It's like they went hyperactive last week and then just stopped.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

mithu93ku said:


> Late congratulations dear mate as I am irregular now-a-days here. Perth is my destination as 190. Where and when are you planning to settle in OZ land?


hi buddy, i guess you missed my message regarding my visa grant as well. Yes, i too didn't get wishes from you, my dear. I received my visa on 31st December, 2013..as your wishes are like nuts that decorates the "visa" cake, without which it looks less appealing (ha ha ha). Could you please pour some wishes to a kid (its me) too.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

bc_ashu said:


> Yahooooooo......................... friends I got my Grant letter yesterday.....This would not have been possible without all your help....
> Thanks a ton...
> 
> PERTH here i come... lane:


wow, :second:what a sweet news to everyone's ears in morning. Congrats to your success and i wish you all the best for your bright future in Australia.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## DSS

emerald89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think salary letter from the company and bank statement should be good enough to prove ur employment with that company.




Hi PD


I'm also based in Dubai. My company doesn't provide payslips. I had 2/3 salary certificates from them. I submitted those along wit bank statements. Did u submit ur labour card/ work permit???


Regards
Dss


----------



## 0z_dream

jre05 said:


> Peanut, congratulations :welcome: :flypig::second::rockon::hug::humble::grouphug:
> 
> On Sunday, I have been to Radhe Krishna Special Temple and I prayed for Oz, Rujuta, you, Sunlight11, Misguided and all others such as 2013, PR Skeer etc who are yet to receive speedy and quick grant :yo:  ray: (I told this order - Bliss, Peanut, Oz Dream).
> 
> Next is OZ Dream.
> 
> Peanut, party when? lane:


Thank you for praying my frnd...


----------



## ben roberto

rein_marco said:


> It's like they went hyperactive last week and then just stopped.


Got info request from CO an hour back. They might have been working on it for a couple of days. Adelaide team 4.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats AGNES26 :hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:
Congrats bc_ashu :hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 
23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
30/12/13----------rajesh2478
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
*
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------Grant 14/02/14
*
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14------------Grant: 14/02/14
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14 
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------Grant: 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
22/11/13----------bal
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-------------------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14-----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40---------------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 
*
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
*
18/12/13----------Peanut48-----------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14 
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
*
18/12/13----------yangxh7----------
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 
21/12/13----------AGNES26-----------CO:13/02/14-------------GRANT 17/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
*
23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
*
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
_
08/01/14----------ut0410------------CO: 13/02/14----------
_
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## jfmiti

It's 20 days have passed after CO allocation (29/01/2014) and CO requested to submit Med, PCC and Form 80 (for me n my spouse). Accordingly, I have done med at 01/02/2014 and submitted my PCC on same day to my agent. From then the disgusting part has started.........
It has taken already 20 days to fill up my Form 80 by my agent and unfortunately, it is yet to be completed.............. 
There should be a limit of patience....................... 
Every time when I hv contacted with my agent, they are taking time and just replying that my CO will not handle the case before 28 days whatever I hv submitted my doc earlier or not. They did the same thing at the time of VISA lodgement. They had taken 30days to upload the docs after submitting all the docs and payment to them by me. Its totally frustrating.......
Plz pray for me so that I can able to upload the docs at least...............


----------



## harneek

Dear Senoirs, will i come to know, whether my agent uploaded all the documents or not?

As per my agent, he uploaded all the documents but my IMMI account shows NO ATTACHMENT & at bottom NO EVIDENCE ATTACHED.

Pl reply


----------



## rein_marco

ben roberto said:


> Got info request from CO an hour back. They might have been working on it for a couple of days. Adelaide team 4.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Oh wow. Nice. That's very good news. What makes you think that they have?


----------



## 2013

jre05 said:


> Peanut, congratulations :welcome: :flypig::second::rockon::hug::humble::grouphug:
> 
> On Sunday, I have been to Radhe Krishna Special Temple and I prayed for Oz, Rujuta, you, Sunlight11, Misguided and all others such as 2013, PR Skeer etc who are yet to receive speedy and quick grant :yo:  ray: (I told this order - Bliss, Peanut, Oz Dream).
> 
> Next is OZ Dream.
> 
> Peanut, party when? lane:


Thanks.. ray2:ray2:


----------



## misguided

ben roberto said:


> Got info request from CO an hour back. They might have been working on it for a couple of days. Adelaide team 4.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


CO initials?


----------



## mithu93ku

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, i guess you missed my message regarding my visa grant as well. Yes, i too didn't get wishes from you, my dear. I received my visa on 31st December, 2013..as your wishes are like nuts that decorates the "visa" cake, without which it looks less appealing (ha ha ha). Could you please pour some wishes to a kid (its me) too.


Late Congratulations *sathiyaseelan *.
Here are some words for you, 
" Good luck to you as you move onto the next stage in your life. Without a doubt, you will continue to have success in all areas. "


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

jfmiti said:


> It's 20 days have passed after CO allocation (29/01/2014) and CO requested to submit Med, PCC and Form 80 (for me n my spouse). Accordingly, I have done med at 01/02/2014 and submitted my PCC on same day to my agent. From then the disgusting part has started.........
> It has taken already 20 days to fill up my Form 80 by my agent and unfortunately, it is yet to be completed..............
> There should be a limit of patience.......................
> Every time when I hv contacted with my agent, they are taking time and just replying that my CO will not handle the case before 28 days whatever I hv submitted my doc earlier or not. They did the same thing at the time of VISA lodgement. They had taken 30days to upload the docs after submitting all the docs and payment to them by me. Its totally frustrating.......
> Plz pray for me so that I can able to upload the docs at least...............



I have observed that the agents or consultants are screwing up client's visa applications. They do not respond properly, delay in uploading documents or give incorrect information. 

Is there no agreement between agents & client ? You have power to sue them for delaying application & taking all things for granted. You should revoke them immediately and take control of application yourself. 

Why dont you escalate issue with agent 's management & get him to work ?


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I have been waiting for a long time now and it's started being frustrated. Big time.
> After my CO asked for my partner's medicals, IELTS, PCC and Form 80 on 19.12.13 and were all submitted in the first week of January (medicals were uploaded on 10.01.14 by IOM). Yet, I still did not received any news from my case officer. On the immi account the last updated date is still 19.12.13...
> I wrote him 2 emails but I did not get the usual auto reply with "Thank you for contacting Adelaide GSM Team 7" bla bla.
> Can be something wron with my application? Or this is the usual waiting time....?
> Seniors please advice


Do not worry dear Jullz! I told you, it would take times.


----------



## prseeker

msalmank said:


> I have a similar case as yours... Working as an off-shore employee for an American company, I don't have any documented pay slips, other than the funds being transferred to my account every month (for which I got the bank statements). Additionally, no tax applied to me either, thus I didn't have any tax documentation to go along with my visa application either.
> 
> After discussing it with people here on the forums as well as a migration agent, I wrote up a brief statement in word explaining the lack of availability of any salary slips as well as tax documents. I provided a quick summary of my employment history and then highlighted a few points explaining why no taxes were filed, why I am not submitting any salary slips, and other items pertaining to my specific application.
> 
> I then converted it into a PDF, and uploaded it under "Work Experience, Overseas" by selecting the type "Other". I named the document something like this "MultipleNotes-WorkExperience-FAMILYNAME-GivenNames.pdf" and wrote the description "Regarding Tax Documents, Pay Slips, and Employment History".
> 
> Basically the key is to identify any items the CO may have questions about and clearing them beforehand to speed up the process, rather than waiting for him to ask about the specific items.
> 
> Also, if the company is willing to provide you a certificate and any other documentation that you can identify to be useful, definitely get that in writing ASAP and provide/upload certified copies of them as well.
> 
> Best of luck!!


Thank You so much for taking time out and posting such a detailed reply . I really appreciate it . 

As suggested I will get the letter today from HR and will also upload the reason behind not able to provide any salary slips .

Regards 
PD


----------



## askmohit

Adding my name in the list

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 
23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 

04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------

04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------

05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14

10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 

12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------

14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 


21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------


27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 
30/12/13----------rajesh2478

04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------

13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------

13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------

13/01/14----------btkarthikram-

16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------

17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------Grant 14/02/14

18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT


18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14------------Grant: 14/02/14
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14 
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14


09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------

09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14


12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---

12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------Grant: 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------

18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 

21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-

22/11/13----------bal
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-------------------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14-----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---

04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----

06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 

11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14

11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40---------------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 


13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14

16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 

17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14

18/12/13----------Peanut48-----------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14 
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 

18/12/13----------yangxh7----------

19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14

19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 
21/12/13----------AGNES26-----------CO:13/02/14-------------GRANT 17/02/14 


21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------


23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 

27/12/13----------askchennai-------

08/01/14----------ut0410------------CO: 13/02/14----------

02/02/2014 -------askmohit-------------------------------------

06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> I need some help here please . I am in process of arranging my documents to file my Visa application .
> 
> I don't have ANY salary slips from my last employer , with whom I worked for exact 1 year . The duration with this employer is assessed as relevant by ACS , hence I am claiming points for it. I am in Dubai so salary is tax free hence no tax documents as well .
> 
> As of now I only have bank account statements which show that salary was being credited to my account . I contacted the HR and they said that they will help me in every possible way!
> 
> But since after F&F settlement my details have been deleted from the system , they can not generate the salary slips for me .
> 
> They offered me a "Salary Certificate " in which they can write that from XYZ date to XYZ date I was being paid XYZ amount as salary , with the breakup .
> 
> Apart from this certificate , is there anything I should get from them which will make my case stronger in Visa application . I have to hurry up because as of now they are being very cooperative but I don't know when they will change their stance.
> 
> Should I get anything else in writing ? If yes , what it should be .
> 
> 
> Please suggest guys .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Guys please help.

Regards 
PD


----------



## Johanna Ng

Case officer yayness! 

Rang up Immigration just now and was told a case officer was assigned to me just this morning. 

About time! I've front loaded everything including my left kidney.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> Guys please help.
> 
> Regards
> PD


Rather then getting lump sump for your employment period, get salary details month wise. This should match with bank statement. 

Also, on letter get it mentioned that salary was paid in cash and ask them to mention your salary account number too on letter.


----------



## misguided

Johanna Ng said:


> Case officer yayness!
> 
> Rang up Immigration just now and was told a case officer was assigned to me just this morning.
> 
> About time! I've front loaded everything *including my left kidney*.


Lol mate , that was funny


----------



## yangxh7

Hi guys，

Yes! Granted！
I have received the golden email today from team 33 NV.
Thank you everyone for your support from the Vic SS application to the visa grant.
I cannot be happier.

All the best and wish you all have a wonderful life in Australia.

Cheers,
yangxh7


----------



## SAMD_Oz

AGNES26 said:


> Yay i got my grant this morning! 17-02-2014





yangxh7 said:


> Hi guys，
> 
> Yes! Granted！
> I have received the golden email today from team 33 NV.
> Thank you everyone for your support from the Vic SS application to the visa grant.
> I cannot be happier.
> 
> All the best and wish you all have a wonderful life in Australia.
> 
> Cheers,
> yangxh7


Congrats Agnes & Yang :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

yangxh7 said:


> Hi guys，
> 
> Yes! Granted！
> I have received the golden email today from team 33 NV.
> Thank you everyone for your support from the Vic SS application to the visa grant.
> I cannot be happier.
> 
> All the best and wish you all have a wonderful life in Australia.
> 
> Cheers,
> yangxh7


Congrats Yang. We both share same team *& same CO 

All the best for coming future.


----------



## yangxh7

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Congrats Yang. We both share same team *& same CO
> 
> All the best for coming future.


Thanks mate. All the best.


----------



## yangxh7

SAMD_Oz said:


> Congrats Agnes & Yang :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you.


----------



## ben roberto

rein_marco said:


> Oh wow. Nice. That's very good news. What makes you think that they have?


Noticed that status changed to received last week. Had some 50+ docs uploaded. Only those pending are exactly asked for.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ramaus

yangxh7 said:


> Hi guys，
> 
> Yes! Granted！
> I have received the golden email today from team 33 NV.
> Thank you everyone for your support from the Vic SS application to the visa grant.
> I cannot be happier.
> 
> All the best and wish you all have a wonderful life in Australia.
> 
> Cheers,
> yangxh7


Congrats mate, best of luck in Australia

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats yangxh7 :hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14 
23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
*
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 *
30/12/13----------rajesh2478
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
*
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------Grant 14/02/14
*
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14------------Grant: 14/02/14
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14 
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------Grant: 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
22/11/13----------bal
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-------------------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14-----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40---------------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 
*
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
*
18/12/13----------Peanut48-----------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14 
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
18/12/13----------yangxh7--------------CO:11/02/14------------GRANT 18/02/14 
*
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 
21/12/13----------AGNES26-----------CO:13/02/14-------------GRANT 17/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
*
23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
*
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
_
08/01/14----------ut0410------------CO: 13/02/14----------
_
02/02/2014 -------askmohit-------------------------------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## Hmenon

bc_ashu said:


> Yahooooooo......................... friends I got my Grant letter yesterday.....This would not have been possible without all your help....
> Thanks a ton...
> 
> PERTH here i come... lane:


Congratulations...


----------



## Deejay_TNT

0z_dream said:


> Congrats yangxh7 :hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:


Dear 0z_dream,
Please add me to the list.

24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT-------


----------



## Hmenon

sathiyaseelan said:


> wow, :second:what a sweet news to everyone's ears in morning. Congrats to your success and i wish you all the best for your bright future in Australia.
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Congratulations..


----------



## askmohit

ben roberto said:


> Noticed that status changed to received last week. Had some 50+ docs uploaded. Only those pending are exactly asked for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


What extra docs are asked?


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

Hello guys!

Recently transaction was not successful and bank said that DIBP did not withdraw anything. Today I tried again and finally got the result. Money were debited and I received an acknowledgment letter that my visa has application has been lodged successfully!!! So, new waiting period has started!!)))

Anastasia


----------



## nischau

hi guys, 

just got my grant today. super happy. best of luck to all of you. 

hang in there buddies its on its way..
bleow is the updated list.

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER--------------------CO ALLOCATION------GRANT

21/10/13----------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13-------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi----------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11-------------CO: 06/12/13-------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi-----------------CO: 04/12/13-------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu-----------------CO: 03/12/13-------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya-----------------CO: 27/11/13-------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------Grant: 30/01/14 
23/11/13----------PkBlr--------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
25/11/13----------mohit2903---------------CO: 11/12/13-------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557----------------CO: 18/12/13-------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda--------------CO: 17/12/13-------Grant: 13/01/14 
04/12/13----------rahulreshu--------------CO: 20/01/14-------Grant:
04/12/13----------Jas1481-----------------CO: 15/01/14-------Grant:
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 04/02/14 
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14-------Grant:
05/12/13----------epahuja-----------------CO: 13/01/14-------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko--------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani-----------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14
10/12/13----------khatri-------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 
12/12/13----------0z_dream----------------CO: 24/01/14-------Grant:
14/12/13----------sumdur------------------CO: 24/01/14-------Grant:
14/12/13----------bang2012----------------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt---------------CO: 23/01/14-------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall--------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14--------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1-----------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013-----------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
21/12/13----------svspavan----------------CO: 03/02/14-------Grant:
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt------------CO: 05/02/14-------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 
28/12/13----------nischau-----------------CO:10/01/14--------Grant: 18/02/14
30/12/13----------rajesh2478---------------------------------Grant:
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)----------CO: 06/02/14-------Grant:
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet---------------------------------Grant:
13/01/14----------Jinc--------------------CO: 06/02/14-------Grant:
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-------------------------------Grant:
16/01/14----------misguided---------------CO: 12/02/14-------Grant:
17/01/14----------thinkpanther------------CO: 10/02/14-------Grant: 14/02/14
18/01/14----------nectar_s----------------CO: 11/02/14-------Grant:

TYPE 190
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT


18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14------------Grant: 14/02/14
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14 
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14


09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------

09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14


12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---

12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------Grant: 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------

18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 

21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-

22/11/13----------bal
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-------------------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14-----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---

04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----

06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 

11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14

11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40---------------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 


13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14

16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 

17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14

18/12/13----------Peanut48-----------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14 
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
18/12/13----------yangxh7--------------CO:11/02/14------------GRANT 18/02/14 


19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14

19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 
21/12/13----------AGNES26-----------CO:13/02/14-------------GRANT 17/02/14 


21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------


23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 

27/12/13----------askchennai-------

08/01/14----------ut0410------------CO: 13/02/14----------

02/02/2014 -------askmohit-------------------------------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14


----------



## Ashoka.Manjari

Any ideas how long will it take for Russian citizen?


----------



## rein_marco

added ben roberto's CO allocation


Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410
17/01/14-------------Gyan
02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-----------GhouseYaseen
13/01/14---------kaurivneet------------10/02/14
13/01/14---------btkarthikram----------13/02/14
13/01/14---------Jinc-------------------06/02/14
16/01/14---------misguided------------12/02/14
17/01/14---------thinkpanther---------10/02/14--------------14/02/14
20/01/14-----------nextgoal
20/01/14---------shreyas.mys---------10/02/14--------------11/02/14
27/01/14---------zlb-------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14
27/01/14---------Nandkumar
29/01/14-----------rein_marco
31/01/14-----------reddy84
01/02/14-----------ben roberto----------18/02/14
04/02/14-----------jcmk
06/02/14-----------Neville Smith
10/02/14-----------j_head
12/02/14-----------irrara

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh


----------



## Hmenon

yangxh7 said:


> Hi guys，
> 
> Yes! Granted！
> I have received the golden email today from team 33 NV.
> Thank you everyone for your support from the Vic SS application to the visa grant.
> I cannot be happier.
> 
> All the best and wish you all have a wonderful life in Australia.
> 
> Cheers,
> yangxh7


Congratulations...


----------



## rein_marco

ben roberto said:


> Noticed that status changed to received last week. Had some 50+ docs uploaded. Only those pending are exactly asked for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Well I'm glad they're already working on the people around our lodge date. Hopefully mine will be soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ben roberto

askmohit said:


> What extra docs are asked?


Form 80, PCC and Medicals.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rein_marco

I've noticed that when I upload a doc next day it's received. I wonder if it means something.


----------



## emerald89

*Ceiling for ICT BA and SA*

I notice on the SkillSelect report today that they have exceeded the ceiling for BA and SA.

Ceiling is 1380 and CTD is 1383 now. That means, they accept more than the ceiling. But I think it is highly likely that they may stop inviting for this category for coming months. So far, have not seen any announcement on the site yet. 

Quite worrying for me as I can only go with this code.


----------



## 2013

**

The wait finally ends here 

Finally received my grant today after 72 days of lodge. 

Thanks for all your support. :first:

Initially my agent uploaded the docs under wrong category, thanks to all who helped in correcting it and only after a day all docs were received. :mod:

Also, for thanks to all who helped me creating a separate immiaccount, this way I monitored what my agent was actually doing. eep:

One suggestion to all those who have applied or in process of applying : Please be specific and clear while uploading the docs. Docs in wrong category, wrong names etc can cause delays, as this delayed by processing by one month. :ear::yell::lie:

And for the people applying via agent, please create an immiaccount and keep a watch on agent. :spy::cool2:

Cheeeersss.. and thnks all... !! :tea:eace::usa2:

Hope to see you all in Oz. lane::cheer2::welcome:


----------



## Hmenon

2013 said:


> The wait finally ends here
> 
> Finally received my grant today after 72 days of lodge.
> 
> Thanks for all your support. :first:
> 
> Initially my agent uploaded the docs under wrong category, thanks to all who helped in correcting it and only after a day all docs were received. :mod:
> 
> Also, for thanks to all who helped me creating a separate immiaccount, this way I monitored what my agent was actually doing. eep:
> 
> One suggestion to all those who have applied or in process of applying : Please be specific and clear while uploading the docs. Docs in wrong category, wrong names etc can cause delays, as this delayed by processing by one month. :ear::yell::lie:
> 
> And for the people applying via agent, please create an immiaccount and keep a watch on agent. :spy::cool2:
> 
> Cheeeersss.. and thnks all... !! :tea:eace::usa2:
> 
> Hope to see you all in Oz. lane::cheer2::welcome:


Congratulations..


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

Can someone please suggest the process of applying for a dependent visa (189 subclass) for spouse? In terms of how long does it takes and the cost.

Suggestions/advice highly appreciated.

Regards
Ds


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats nischau :hippie::hippie::hippie:
Congrats 2013 :hippie::hippie::hippie:
*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg----------------------------------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi-------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11------------------------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu-----------------------------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya------------------------------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim------------------------------Grant: 30/01/14 
23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
25/11/13----------mohit2903---------------------------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557---------------------------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda-------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14--------Grant: 18/02/14
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 
28/12/13----------nischau-----------------CO:10/01/14-----------Grant: 18/02/14
*
30/12/13----------rajesh2478
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
*
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------Grant 14/02/14
*
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14------------Grant: 14/02/14
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14 
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------Grant: 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
22/11/13----------bal
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-------------------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14-----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40---------------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 
*
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
*
18/12/13----------Peanut48-----------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14 
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
18/12/13----------yangxh7--------------CO:11/02/14------------GRANT 18/02/14 
*
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 
21/12/13----------AGNES26-----------CO:13/02/14-------------GRANT 17/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
*
23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
*
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT-------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
_
08/01/14----------ut0410------------CO: 13/02/14----------
_
02/02/2014 -------askmohit-------------------------------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## rkn0723

Hi everyone,

I have been Allocated CO on 17 Jan 2013(TEAM 33 BRISBANE with Initials LS) and requested for the Medicals within a time frame of 28 days. I have completed them on 30 Jan and were successfully uploaded by Meds team on 31 Jan...The status for Meds also shows that ''No health exams required'' tagline. There was no response from CO since then...Could some one plz tell me if i should call DIBP and enquire or shd i be quite n keep waiting?

Has anybody else been allocated the same CO (Initials LS of team 33 BRISBANE)?

Thanks & regards,

RKN


----------



## ben roberto

rein_marco said:


> I've noticed that when I upload a doc next day it's received. I wonder if it means something.


I think u will get CO allotted this week or max next.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## TimeSpace

Hi mate, you didn't add 2013. He just got granted!

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



0z_dream said:


> Congrats nischau :hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:
> *TYPE 189*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> *
> 21/10/13---------verg--------------------CO: 26/11/13----------Grant: 23/01/14
> 08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi--------------------------------Grant: 24/01/14
> 08/11/13----------vinayapte11---------CO: 06/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
> 09/11/13----------Probasi---------------CO: 04/12/13----------Grant: 20/01/14
> 09/11/13----------samkalu--------------CO: 03/12/13----------Grant: 08/01/14
> 12/11/13----------Sathiya---------------CO: 27/11/13----------Grant: 31/12/13
> 13/11/13----------anhalim---------------CO: 16/12/13----------Grant: 30/01/14
> 23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
> 25/11/13----------mohit2903------------CO: 11/12/13----------Grant: 14/01/14
> 27/11/13----------Ishot557--------------CO: 18/12/13----------Grant: 31/01/14
> 28/11/13----------sunilnanda------------CO: 17/12/13----------Grant: 13/01/14 *
> _
> 04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
> 04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------
> *
> 04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 *
> 05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
> *
> 05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
> 05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
> 09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14*
> ....
> 
> *TYPE 489*
> VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
> _
> 06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
> 06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## 0z_dream

TimeSpace said:


> Hi mate, you didn't add 2013. He just got granted!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


edited


----------



## 0z_dream

2013 and nischau got grant from PB, PB where is my grant 
Im loosing hope


----------



## TimeSpace

0z_dream said:


> 2013 and nischau got grant from PB, PB where is my grant


Obviously, the next lucky guy will be you !


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> 2013 and nischau got grant from PB, PB where is my grant


Its very near,, upload your pending docs asap and join us.. :bump2:


----------



## visitkangaroos

Hi Sathiya, Ratnesh and other seniors here,

I have lodged my EOI with 65 points for 2613 and is expecting the invite in next couple of rounds. In the meantime I am preparing the documents for the Visa application and have few queries.

1. For Company-1 my employment duration is June-2004 to Sept-2005. I don't have the first Form 16 i.e. for June-2004 to Mar-2005, but for Apr-2005 to Mar-2006 I have it. Also I don't have tax statement or tax returns copy for this Company-1. Though I have all the payslips barring the first one(June-2004) and bank statement. Also I have the offer letter, Service certificate and relieving letter. Will this be suffice?
2. Furthermore, when I saw my offer letter they say I will be on training period for 1 year, though the designation they gave me was Software Engineer. I did not mention anything about this in my Statutory Declaration for ACS assessment. Is this a concern?

3. Similarly for Company-2 my employment duration is Oct-2005 to Nov-2008. For duration Oct-2005 to Mar-2006 I neither have the payslips, nor the Form-16 (Just one page of Form-16, so I believe it is as good as not having). For this duration I do have the bank statements. Beyond this duration I have all the documents.

4. I am claiming 5 partner points, so do I need to submit all the Employment evidences for my wife as for me.

I know this is a long list of questions and that's why kept few of them for another post, but I believe you guys will be patient enough to answer them.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

2013 said:


> The wait finally ends here
> 
> Finally received my grant today after 72 days of lodge.
> 
> Thanks for all your support. :first:
> 
> Initially my agent uploaded the docs under wrong category, thanks to all who helped in correcting it and only after a day all docs were received. :mod:
> 
> Also, for thanks to all who helped me creating a separate immiaccount, this way I monitored what my agent was actually doing. eep:
> 
> One suggestion to all those who have applied or in process of applying : Please be specific and clear while uploading the docs. Docs in wrong category, wrong names etc can cause delays, as this delayed by processing by one month. :ear::yell::lie:
> 
> And for the people applying via agent, please create an immiaccount and keep a watch on agent. :spy::cool2:
> 
> Cheeeersss.. and thnks all... !! :tea:eace::usa2:
> 
> Hope to see you all in Oz. lane::cheer2::welcome:


Finally after a long wait..... Congrats dude :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## 0z_dream

2013 said:


> Its very near,, upload your pending docs asap and join us.. :bump2:


An error has occurred
Unable to attach document. File size limitation exceeded.. 
What is that mean?, i am trying to upload form 80 again


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> An error has occurred
> Unable to attach document. File size limitation exceeded..
> What is that mean?, i am trying to upload form 80 again


size? I hope its not 14 gb now..


----------



## svspavan

Hi Friends,

Firstly, congratulations and wish you all the best for all of you who have recently received grants and been assigned CO.

I am well tensed up as most of you waiting for the grant after at least one communication from the CO. As you are aware I was contacted by the CO on 3rd Feb with an FYI kind of mail that medicals of my spouse have been referred to the MOC. Two weeks passed by now and no communication later. My CO is from Adelaide Team 4 with the initials JH. Can someone suggest to me on how long it could take to conclude the case if medicals are referred to the MOC. Also, is anyone else currently assiged the same CO or have been given the grant by the same CO. Just curious and growing impatient.


----------



## irrara

0z_dream said:


> An error has occurred
> Unable to attach document. File size limitation exceeded..
> What is that mean?, i am trying to upload form 80 again


You need to make a scan in lower quality (less DPI).
As I understand 5Mb is the max size of the uploaded file


----------



## 0z_dream

irrara said:


> You need to make a scan in lower quality (less DPI).
> As I understand 5Mb is the max size of the uploaded file


really but form 80 comes to be 12 MB for me,


----------



## rahulreshu

0z_dream said:


> An error has occurred
> Unable to attach document. File size limitation exceeded..
> What is that mean?, i am trying to upload form 80 again


Are you uploading a scanned copy of form 80? That would explain why the file size would exceed the limit allowed. My agent asked me to fill out form 80 using adobe and I sent her a scanned copy of just the last page (the one that needed a signature). She attached that to the original form 80 and uploaded it.


----------



## irrara

0z_dream said:


> really but form 80 comes to be 12 MB for me,


change scanner settings to 160 or 240 dpi


----------



## 0z_dream

irrara said:


> change scanner settings to 160 or 240 dpi


so wats the max size per file


----------



## irrara

0z_dream said:


> so wats the max size per file


around 5Mb - it is what I've understood after some failed attempts


----------



## TimeSpace

How to fill Form 80,

1. Fill it in Acrobat Reader and save a copy
2. Open the copy in Chrome (just drag it into Chrome)
3. Print to PDF, then generate a new one which can add digital signatures.
4. Open the new generated pdf in Reader again.
5. Sign it and save.

You can get a completed and low-size Form 80 without printing and scanning it.


----------



## rein_marco

ben roberto said:


> I think u will get CO allotted this week or max next.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


hopefully this week. 

or like the other user suggested maybe I already have one:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 0z_dream

ok, made to 5.05 MB, still "Unable to attach document. File size limitation exceeded."


----------



## irrara

0z_dream said:


> ok, made to 5.05 MB, still "Unable to attach document. File size limitation exceeded."


The size of my form 80 was 4.5 Mb and that was ok


----------



## rkn0723

Hi everyone,

I have been Allocated CO on 17 Jan 2013(TEAM 33 BRISBANE with Initials LS) and requested for the Medicals within a time frame of 28 days. I have completed them on 30 Jan and were successfully uploaded by Meds team on 31 Jan...The status for Meds also shows that ''No health exams required'' tagline. There was no response from CO since then...Could some one plz tell me if i should call DIBP and enquire or shd i be quite n keep waiting?

Has anybody else been allocated the same CO (Initials LS of team 33 BRISBANE)?

Thanks & regards,

RKN


----------



## 0z_dream

can i remove unwanted pages, i mean there are more brother or sister blank pages
, can i remove that


----------



## irrara

0z_dream said:


> can i remove unwanted pages, i mean there are more brother or sister blank pages
> , can i remove that


no, you can not edit the structure of the form


----------



## rein_marco

ben roberto said:


> I think u will get CO allotted this week or max next.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


May I ask, did you lodge in your home country or in Australia? like what was your location when you lodged online?


----------



## 0z_dream

ok now uploaded form 80, now from 22/1/2014 requested to 18/2/2014 required , is it the normal change to the progress column


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

0z_dream said:


> ok now uploaded form 80, now from 22/1/2014 requested to 18/2/2014 required , is it the normal change to the progress column


yes


----------



## irrara

0z_dream said:


> ok now uploaded form 80, now from 22/1/2014 requested to 18/2/2014 required , is it the normal change to the progress column


yes, it is, 18/02/2014 - the date of uploading; ruquired means that the form was not received by them yet.
In few day the status will change to "Received"


----------



## Sai2Aus

0z_dream said:


> can i remove unwanted pages, i mean there are more brother or sister blank pages
> , can i remove that


Hi Oz_dream,

I think you have utilised the total number of files eligible to upload thats 60. Each file has to be less than 5mb.

Thats why you are unable to upload. Send it through mail to your CO.


----------



## ben roberto

rein_marco said:


> May I ask, did you lodge in your home country or in Australia? like what was your location when you lodged online?


Not from home country. I'm an Indian located in Middle East Asia. Applied from here only.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## 0z_dream

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Oz_dream,
> 
> I think you have utilised the total number of files eligible to upload thats 60. Each file has to be less than 5mb.
> 
> Thats why you are unable to upload. Send it through mail to your CO.


Hi,
i reduced to 4.7 MB , then i was able to upload,


----------



## itstudent1985

Hi everybody,

I need your advice on below:

On feb 6 my co contacted me and asked me 2 things for my 190 visa grant
1) Medical ( Cleared Alhemd...)

2) Qatar PCC 

now i am facing issues in getting Qatar PCC. I have already provided pakistan pcc. but can't get qatar pcc due to qatar laws...According to the qatar CEID dept. They give pcc to only those who have perminent residence of qatar or came on more than 6 months visa to qatar....i have visited qatar multiple times on official company visits (2-3 months duration each)....The reason of these visits was official nature for req.gathering,training etc etc. I can produce exit permits which i got each time i left qatar....Should i mention all this to my CO or is there any other document if someone can not get the pcc for any country due to reasons out of his control????

Thanks/Regards


----------



## it_engg

itstudent1985 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I need your advice on below:
> 
> On feb 6 my co contacted me and asked me 2 things for my 190 visa grant
> 1) Medical ( Cleared Alhemd...)
> 
> 2) Qatar PCC
> 
> now i am facing issues in getting Qatar PCC. I have already provided pakistan pcc. but can't get qatar pcc due to qatar laws...According to the qatar CEID dept. They give pcc to only those who have perminent residence of qatar or came on more than 6 months visa to qatar....i have visited qatar multiple times on official company visits (2-3 months duration each)....The reason of these visits was official nature for req.gathering,training etc etc. I can produce exit permits which i got each time i left qatar....Should i mention all this to my CO or is there any other document if someone can not get the pcc for any country due to reasons out of his control????
> 
> Thanks/Regards


was ur qatar stay in total greater then 12 months?


----------



## itstudent1985

it_engg said:


> was ur qatar stay in total greater then 12 months?


yes commulative.....


----------



## rajfirst

Hi Guys,

A quick question..

How do we get to know that CO has been allocated for our File?


----------



## tianna

Hi everyone,

I lodged my visa application sub 190 on 21 Jan and uploaded all the documents needed including PCC. Also, I got my health check done on 12 Feb at Medibank Melbourne, however the test report hasn't finalized yet. (The clinic informed that it will take up to 10 working days for the outcome)
My documents status changed to "received" on 13 Feb. Can anyone let me know how long it will take to get CO allotted? 
And I'm planning to travel out of Australia around mid March for 2 weeks. Will they stop processing my application during that time?
Thanks


----------



## lovebt

*CO Allocation*



tianna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I lodged my visa application sub 190 on 21 Jan and uploaded all the documents needed including PCC. Also, I got my health check done on 12 Feb at Medibank Melbourne, however the test report hasn't finalized yet. (The clinic informed that it will take up to 10 working days for the outcome)
> My documents status changed to "received" on 13 Feb. Can anyone let me know how long it will take to get CO allotted?
> And I'm planning to travel out of Australia around mid March for 2 weeks. Will they stop processing my application during that time?
> Thanks


If your document status changed, you are most likely assigned a CO and he/she is reviewing the documents. I had the same thing, my document status changed and in about 2-3 days I got an email requesting documents. If you have front loaded everything, you might not even hear from the CO.


----------



## misguided

tianna said:


> Hi everyone, I lodged my visa application sub 190 on 21 Jan and uploaded all the documents needed including PCC. Also, I got my health check done on 12 Feb at Medibank Melbourne, however the test report hasn't finalized yet. (The clinic informed that it will take up to 10 working days for the outcome) My documents status changed to "received" on 13 Feb. Can anyone let me know how long it will take to get CO allotted? And I'm planning to travel out of Australia around mid March for 2 weeks. Will they stop processing my application during that time? Thanks


Wow meds still not finalized? Thats a long period. Did you call medibank to check status?


----------



## tianna

misguided said:


> Wow meds still not finalized? Thats a long period. Did you call medibank to check status?


Yes i called them, and they informed me it will take 10 working days. So have to wait


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 18/02/2014
01 yangxh7 *62*
02 nischau *52*
03 2013 *72*

Congrats yangxh7, nischau and 2013


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

rajfirst said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick question..
> 
> How do we get to know that CO has been allocated for our File?


You get email from him


----------



## misguided

tianna said:


> Yes i called them, and they informed me it will take 10 working days. So have to wait


Ohh crap ...I did mine today at medibank , melbourne . 10 day wait seems too long 

Is any of your test referred?


----------



## irrara

misguided said:


> Ohh crap ...I did mine today at medibank , melbourne . 10 day wait seems too long
> 
> Is any of your test referred?


By "finalized" you mean "completed" ?
In my report I see the status "completed" for a week...


----------



## hashtagPR

rajfirst said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick question..
> 
> How do we get to know that CO has been allocated for our File?



You could call DIPB and check if CO allocated or not too.
In case of direct grant, CO never contacts if you had frontloaded all docs!


----------



## tianna

misguided said:


> Ohh crap ...I did mine today at medibank , melbourne . 10 day wait seems too long
> 
> Is any of your test referred?


Yes i know it's freaking too long

Medical exam : completed
X ray: completed
HIV test: incomplete


----------



## lovebt

*Travelling out*



tianna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I lodged my visa application sub 190 on 21 Jan and uploaded all the documents needed including PCC. Also, I got my health check done on 12 Feb at Medibank Melbourne, however the test report hasn't finalized yet. (The clinic informed that it will take up to 10 working days for the outcome)
> My documents status changed to "received" on 13 Feb. Can anyone let me know how long it will take to get CO allotted?
> And I'm planning to travel out of Australia around mid March for 2 weeks. Will they stop processing my application during that time?
> Thanks


I am not an expert but as far as I know, if you file onshore and if you currently do not hold permanent VISA, you are asked to leave country before a decision is made on your application. I know of a few people who had to do this until a few years ago. While you travel out of Australia, I do not think they will stop processing your application.

Applicants who are out of Australia, if they intend to travel to Australia on Visitor or other temp VISA's their decisions are on hold until they leave Australia. I know for a few people when they applied for Visitors permit while their 189 or 190 VISA application was under process, CO asked them to withdraw applications.

So it all depends on which VISA are you on currently.


----------



## 0z_dream

Anyone has co from Team 2- CO initials PB


----------



## Jullz

mithu93ku said:


> Do not worry dear Jullz! I told you, it would take times.


My dear Mithu! Guess what? I got the grants this morning!!!!! Awesome feeling!!!! 
I hope to see you in Perth soon!!!! And thanks a lot for your guidance, answers and patience!!!


----------



## lovebt

*Medicals*



irrara said:


> By "finalized" you mean "completed" ?
> In my report I see the status "completed" for a week...


Completed simply means the Medical Centre uploaded the test results. In fact mine were updated to Completed in 2 days from the test & the link for medicals disappeared on day 3. But its been a week and no word from CO about Medicals and status shows 'completed'

However I have read that many people only hear about medical referral from CO when asked for it specifically. So until you get a word from CO or Grant, its not finalised.


----------



## sgn1982

0z_dream said:


> Hi,
> i reduced to 4.7 MB , then i was able to upload,


hi ,

u may scan print in black and white of pages 1-18 and 20, then print page 19 in color.

after that use pdf merger app,,from that u may get less mb!

thanks


----------



## rein_marco

lovebt said:


> I am not an expert but as far as I know, if you file onshore and if you currently do not hold permanent VISA, you are asked to leave country before a decision is made on your application. I know of a few people who had to do this until a few years ago. While you travel out of Australia, I do not think they will stop processing your application.
> 
> Applicants who are out of Australia, if they intend to travel to Australia on Visitor or other temp VISA's their decisions are on hold until they leave Australia. I know for a few people when they applied for Visitors permit while their 189 or 190 VISA application was under process, CO asked them to withdraw applications.
> 
> So it all depends on which VISA are you on currently.


If you are onshore and your current visa expires and you have an application lodged, you will be issued a bridging visa. You don't need to depart Australia. If you need to i think you have to apply for a bridging visa B if you have a bridging visa A.


----------



## Hmenon

Jullz said:


> My dear Mithu! Guess what? I got the grants this morning!!!!! Awesome feeling!!!!
> I hope to see you in Perth soon!!!! And thanks a lot for your guidance, answers and patience!!!


Congratulations..


----------



## asimak77

Dear all,

I have a question for people who have filed application for 190 visa. While filing immi application I was filling details of my spouse's education. She has done her bechelors in Arts but currently we don't have her degree issued and its kind of mess to take it out urgently here. It will easily take another 45 days and I don't want to wait that long. Can any body tell me here If:

1) I can I state her max education to high school (Intermediate in Pakistan) ? will that be ok ?
2) What education level should I selecte from drop down for this ? List is as follows:

a) Doctoral degree in Science / Other 
b) Masters degree in Science / Other
c) Honors Degree in Science / Other
d) Bachelors degree in Science / Other
e) Graduate diploma
f) Other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority
g) Advanced diploma
h) Diploma
i) AQF Certificate IV
j) AQF Certificate III
k) Other - Non AQF Acrcredition
l) Other.

Thanks for your help.

- Asim


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Jullz said:


> My dear Mithu! Guess what? I got the grants this morning!!!!! Awesome feeling!!!!
> I hope to see you in Perth soon!!!! And thanks a lot for your guidance, answers and patience!!!


hi juliz, many more congratulations and welcome to visa holders' club, the most wanted club in the globe. I wish you all the best for your future endeavours in aussie.

Cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

2013 said:


> The wait finally ends here
> 
> Finally received my grant today after 72 days of lodge.
> 
> Thanks for all your support. :first:
> 
> Initially my agent uploaded the docs under wrong category, thanks to all who helped in correcting it and only after a day all docs were received. :mod:
> 
> Also, for thanks to all who helped me creating a separate immiaccount, this way I monitored what my agent was actually doing. eep:
> 
> One suggestion to all those who have applied or in process of applying : Please be specific and clear while uploading the docs. Docs in wrong category, wrong names etc can cause delays, as this delayed by processing by one month. :ear::yell::lie:
> 
> And for the people applying via agent, please create an immiaccount and keep a watch on agent. :spy::cool2:
> 
> Cheeeersss.. and thnks all... !! :tea:eace::usa2:
> 
> Hope to see you all in Oz. lane::cheer2::welcome:


hi there, i am very glad for you and congrats for achieving such a wonderful accomplishment. I wish you all the best for your future life in aussie.

Regards

sathiya


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

so 5000 pages in this thread


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> My dear Mithu! Guess what? I got the grants this morning!!!!! Awesome feeling!!!!
> I hope to see you in Perth soon!!!! And thanks a lot for your guidance, answers and patience!!!


Heartiest Congratulation dear Jullz! Only thanks would not enough. I want to see both of you in Perth and have some tea or chilled beer. 

Good luck my friend!.


----------



## Sai2Aus

misguided said:


> EXPAT Forum Grant Report: 18/02/2014
> 01 yangxh7 62
> 02 nischau 52
> 03 2013 72
> 
> Congrats yangxh7, nischau and 2013


Congratulations Yang nischau and 2013.

2013, yes the wait is over. All the best for the future in Oz.. very happy to hear this..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sai2Aus

As 2013 had mentioned upload the docs correctly.. this is what I did..

I had worked fir 3 companies. I made 3 pdfs fir each company.

The pdf contained all my docs in order from offer letter, pay slips, bank statements, form 16, relieving letter etc.

Also i made subdivisions. Eg-Under form 16 I made subdivision for each yr and likewise months for pay slip and bank statements. 

On the first page I had given table of contents and made bookmarks for each title. I did all this with Adobe Acrobat reader. 

This way CO would not have to navigate to each attachment. And CO will not get confused with so many docs.

Hope this helps. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Jullz

mithu93ku said:


> Heartiest Congratulation dear Jullz! Only thanks would not enough. I want to see both of you in Perth and have some tea or chilled beer.
> 
> Good luck my friend!.


Claro que si dear Mithu!!!!  When are you planning to travel?


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> My dear Mithu! Guess what? I got the grants this morning!!!!! Awesome feeling!!!!
> I hope to see you in Perth soon!!!! And thanks a lot for your guidance, answers and patience!!!


I can't believe it!
Here I am, logging in for the first time in weeks (no internet at home), and it is the day you get your grant?!
How weird is that??! I think it's a sign 

*Many many congrats Jullz*, I am really happy for you

Champagne tonight!!

:drum: :rockon:


----------



## Kamagu

misguided said:


> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014
> 01 zlb *16*
> 02 rubonno1 *57*
> 03 SRS_2013 *55*
> 03 cherry83 *51*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014
> 01 thirusat *55*
> 02 Maverick7185 *92*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
> 01 bliss *56*
> 02 nadh1981 *68*
> 03 rjx *103*
> 04 shreyas.mys *21*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
> 01 mohsinhere *168*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
> 01 aryal *76*
> 02 saghirq *91*
> 03 Juancho *59*
> 04 Blesse *64*
> 05 farhanpk *53*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
> 01 jre05 *51*
> 02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
> 03 imrukhan81 *40*
> 04 upendrasingh *64*
> 05 BlackBelt *52*
> 06 Bhupesh545 *217*
> 07 Sharmaabhi *63*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 04/02/2014
> 01 csa975 *42*


Could you please let us know what this means? what kind of report is it? thank youuu


----------



## Jullz

laurinoz said:


> I can't believe it!
> Here I am, logging in for the first time in weeks (no internet at home), and it is the day you get your grant?!
> How weird is that??! I think it's a sign
> 
> *Many many congrats Jullz*, I am really happy for you
> 
> Champagne tonight!!
> 
> :drum: :rockon:


Dear Laurinoz!!!!! I was just wwriting you a message  Thought to thought 
Yes, I got the grant early this morning! Best day of my life, I swear!!!
But don't forget!!!!!!! I am waiting for you in Perth!!!
All the best to you, Mithu and Snarayan


----------



## Sai2Aus

Jullz said:


> Dear Laurinoz!!!!! I was just wwriting you a message  Thought to thought
> Yes, I got the grant early this morning! Best day of my life, I swear!!!
> But don't forget!!!!!!! I am waiting for you in Perth!!!
> All the best to you, Mithu and Snarayan


Congratulations Jullz..

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## rkn0723

Can someone plz respond on the following question i have posted...seems lost in various other posts....



rkn0723 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been Allocated CO on 17 Jan 2013(TEAM 33 BRISBANE with Initials LS) and requested for the Medicals within a time frame of 28 days. I have completed them on 30 Jan and were successfully uploaded by Meds team on 31 Jan...The status for Meds also shows that ''No health exams required'' tagline. There was no response from CO since then...Could some one plz tell me if i should call DIBP and enquire or shd i be quite n keep waiting?
> 
> Has anybody else been allocated the same CO (Initials LS of team 33 BRISBANE)?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> 
> RKN


----------



## it_engg

Sai2Aus said:


> As 2013 had mentioned upload the docs correctly.. this is what I did..
> 
> I had worked fir 3 companies. I made 3 pdfs fir each company.
> 
> The pdf contained all my docs in order from offer letter, pay slips, bank statements, form 16, relieving letter etc.
> 
> Also i made subdivisions. Eg-Under form 16 I made subdivision for each yr and likewise months for pay slip and bank statements.
> 
> On the first page I had given table of contents and made bookmarks for each title. I did all this with Adobe Acrobat reader.
> 
> This way CO would not have to navigate to each attachment. And CO will not get confused with so many docs.
> 
> Hope this helps. .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum



Thanks for the tips mate !!!!

1)Can we also include a note in pdf for CO's help.?
lke i would like to mention for traning period i was paid stipend so i am including bank statement not the salary slips.

2)for education certificates
should we make one pdf for 10th,12th and B.E or different for each?

3)for offer letter if can we upload coloured scan copy with notrazing it?

4) for sal slips i am attaching one sal slip notarzied per quarter.is it fine?

5) I dont have form16 and relieving letter for one of the company though i have other doss like sals slips and offer letter.what can i do?

awaiting your reply mate


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> Dear Laurinoz!!!!! I was just wwriting you a message  Thought to thought
> Yes, I got the grant early this morning! Best day of my life, I swear!!!
> But don't forget!!!!!!! I am waiting for you in Perth!!!
> All the best to you, Mithu and Snarayan


We are indeed connected somehow lol
I can feel your happiness!!


----------



## Sai2Aus

it_engg said:


> Thanks for the tips mate !!!!
> 
> 1)Can we also include a note in pdf for CO's help.?
> lke i would like to mention for traning period i was paid stipend so i am including bank statement not the salary slips.
> 
> 2)for education certificates
> should we make one pdf for 10th,12th and B.E or different for each?
> 
> 3)for offer letter if can we upload coloured scan copy with notrazing it?
> 
> 4) for sal slips i am attaching one sal slip notarzied per quarter.is it fine?
> 
> 5) I dont have form16 and relieving letter for one of the company though i have other doss like sals slips and offer letter.what can i do?
> 
> awaiting your reply mate


Yes you can give notes on the second page after the contents.

Yes.. Make one PDF for each qualification

Any document which is in color doesn't require notarisation.

If your not claiming points for that company you can upload whatever you have.
If you are claiming points give all the proofs you have. You can add bank statement, statutory declaration you submitted to ACS.


----------



## Kamagu

2013 said:


> size? I hope its not 14 gb now..


The same happened to me yesterday. I downloaded a free application named "Primo pdf" and I could reduce the size of the file. The application works as a printer, you have to make like you are gonna to print the pdf file and select from the printer list the option of "primo pdf" after that follow the process and before creating the new file make sure you select to reduce the size 

I did it this way and my file went through easily

good luck!


----------



## it_engg

Sai2Aus said:


> Yes you can give notes on the second page after the contents.
> 
> Yes.. Make one PDF for each qualification
> 
> Any document which is in color doesn't require notarisation.
> 
> If your not claiming points for that company you can upload whatever you have.
> If you are claiming points give all the proofs you have. You can add bank statement, statutory declaration you submitted to ACS.


i am claiming the points for that company .document i have except form 16 and relieving letter are offer letter ,sal slip ,emp ref letter and bank statements.

do u think not having form 16 and relieving letter would have impact for this one?


----------



## Sai2Aus

it_engg said:


> i am claiming the points for that company .document i have except form 16 and relieving letter are offer letter ,sal slip ,emp ref letter and bank statements.
> 
> do u think not having form 16 and relieving letter would have impact for this one?


That should be fine. .

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## mithu93ku

Jullz said:


> Claro que si dear Mithu!!!!  When are you planning to travel?


I am very happy for your patience in critical moments of your visa decision ( including your partner) and application. I am planning to visit Perth at mid May to activate my PR and will permanently move to Perth at the end of 2015. When are you moving?


----------



## mithu93ku

laurinoz said:


> I can't believe it!
> Here I am, logging in for the first time in weeks (no internet at home), and it is the day you get your grant?!
> How weird is that??! I think it's a sign
> 
> *Many many congrats Jullz*, I am really happy for you
> 
> Champagne tonight!!
> 
> :drum: :rockon:


Dearest *laurinoz*,
I want to see you in Perth.


----------



## harneek

Dear Senoirs, will i come to know, whether my agent uploaded all the documents or not?

As per my agent, he uploaded all the documents but my IMMI account shows NO ATTACHMENT & at bottom NO EVIDENCE ATTACHED.

Also last update shows 5 feb (date of lodge)


----------



## snarayan

Jullz said:


> My dear Mithu! Guess what? I got the grants this morning!!!!! Awesome feeling!!!!
> I hope to see you in Perth soon!!!! And thanks a lot for your guidance, answers and patience!!!


Great news jullz, congratulations.

Yesterday I was watching the movie Superbad and it had a character named julllz and today you have your grant


----------



## mithu93ku

harneek said:


> Dear Senoirs, will i come to know, whether my agent uploaded all the documents or not?
> 
> As per my agent, he uploaded all the documents but my IMMI account shows NO ATTACHMENT & at bottom NO EVIDENCE ATTACHED.
> 
> Also last update shows 5 feb (date of lodge)


Dear harneek,
If you have the password and you could observe that no attachment there, your agent is lying to you.


----------



## Kamagu

Hey guys!

Just a short question, I have lodged my application last week and yesterday all the documents I uploaded were on a "received" status. Yesterday after reading this thread I realized I had n´t upload form 80 which I did immediately and form 80 status remain on "required". Does the status "received" mean that a CO has changed it? would it be possible that I had been allocated and I didn't get contact?
I have seen many posts saying that CO´s not always get in contact but is there any clue that make us think that probably we have been allocated?

Thank you very much for all your posts, they have been so incredible useful!


----------



## Jullz

snarayan said:


> Great news jullz, congratulations.
> 
> Yesterday I was watching the movie Superbad and it had a character named julllz and today you have your grant


Seriously? ) That's cool  I should watch that movie asap!
I didn't had the chance to congratulate you for your grant, so congratulations arty:! 
We will definitely meet in Perth sometime. Snarayan, Laurinoz, Mithu and Jullz !
Looking forward for that!!!!
I plan to make the big move at the beginning of September, how about you?


----------



## Jullz

mithu93ku said:


> I am very happy for your patience in critical moments of your visa decision ( including your partner) and application. I am planning to visit Perth at mid May to activate my PR and will permanently move to Perth at the end of 2015. When are you moving?


I'm moving there in September!
When you come in 2015, don't forget to take Laurinoz also!! 
All the best my Australian-forum-best-friends


----------



## jre05

Kamagu said:


> Could you please let us know what this means? what kind of report is it? thank youuu


Dear Kanagu,

That report by misguided is, the grant list (Name wise from our forum here, who received grant on the day in the heading. The small number beside the name of the person indicates, the total number of days after which that person received the grant after the launch.

For example:

12-02-2014 
-----------------

1) JRE50

means, JRE got the grant on 12th Feb 2014 and it took 50 days from his date of launch of the visa application to receive the grant.

Hope it clears you 

Misguided is doing a good job of tracking it daily and updating the list as per grants for all of us to see easily 

Another list by OZ Dream is a list that gives overall status of everybody who has received, yet to receive etc etc etc


----------



## jre05

Jullz said:


> I'm moving there in September!
> When you come in 2015, don't forget to take Laurinoz also!!
> All the best my Australian-forum-best-friends


Jullz happy birthday (Grant) to you, however you were too worried yesterday by this time that you are awaiting grant like that. 

Anyway congratulations


----------



## jre05

Kamagu said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just a short question, I have lodged my application last week and yesterday all the documents I uploaded were on a "received" status. Yesterday after reading this thread I realized I had n´t upload form 80 which I did immediately and form 80 status remain on "required". Does the status "received" mean that a CO has changed it? would it be possible that I had been allocated and I didn't get contact?
> I have seen many posts saying that CO´s not always get in contact but is there any clue that make us think that probably we have been allocated?
> 
> Thank you very much for all your posts, they have been so incredible useful!


Ok Kamagu, let me answer your question. (I already answered it few days back to someone).

Well, first of all, no need to worry, as your case is as similar to mine and many people. I didn't attach Form 80 and then after all my documents got into "Received" status within 2 days of my launch, I uploaded my Form 80 in a week from there.

Then again that Form 80 got into "Received" status within 2 days. That doesn't mean CO is allocated but some people maybe working on seeing the documents etc and if they are able to download it properly, they would keep it as "Received" 

And direct grant means, CO is satisfied with all your documents and the candidate has front loaded all possible documents well in advance. 

Then how to know if one is allocated a CO? Either of the following would let us know:

1. CO mails us for documents
2. Ring DIAC when 7th Week after the launch begins and ask for your CO name
3. There would be status change as "Last Updated Date" in the login. This sometime may not be so correct though. (For me it was correct, when the date was changed, that day I got mail from CO for my medicals).

Usually one can expect allocation of CO (in 189 visa) on 7th week. 

Hope it helps you.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## snarayan

Jullz said:


> Seriously? ) That's cool  I should watch that movie asap!
> I didn't had the chance to congratulate you for your grant, so congratulations arty:!
> We will definitely meet in Perth sometime. Snarayan, Laurinoz, Mithu and Jullz !
> Looking forward for that!!!!
> I plan to make the big move at the beginning of September, how about you?


I will be making my initial entry in June 2014 and making my final move in Jan 2015. 

When I make my final move, you would have settled down by then. So I know I can rely on you for my initial set up in Perth


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 18/02/2014
01 yangxh7 *62*
02 nischau *52*
03 2013 *72*
04 Jullz *160* 

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 17/02/2014
01 Peanut48 *61*
02 AGNES26 *43*
03 bc_ashu *75* 

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 14/02/2014
01 garden *37*
02 thinkpanther *28*
02 delta40 *62*
02 naur33n *102*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*
03 hashtagPR *48*
04 magneto *52*


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*
03 cherry83 *51*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
01 mohsinhere *168*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
01 jre05 *51*
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 04/02/2014
01 csa975 *42*

Congrats Jullz


----------



## misguided

tianna said:


> Yes i know it's freaking too long
> 
> Medical exam : completed
> X ray: completed
> HIV test: incomplete


Guess we need to wait then . Let me know when all your medical test status show completed


----------



## cvelaga

If a case office is not assigned with in SLA, of 8 weeks, then whom can we contact ? the files show received status but, no CO , on 17th Feb, I finished 8 weeks of waiting. I logged for PR subclass 189 on 17th December 2013.

Please help


----------



## bc_ashu

Congratulations!!


Jullz said:


> My dear Mithu! Guess what? I got the grants this morning!!!!! Awesome feeling!!!!
> I hope to see you in Perth soon!!!! And thanks a lot for your guidance, answers and patience!!!


----------



## bc_ashu

Thanks!!


Hmenon said:


> Congratulations...


----------



## bc_ashu

Thanks a lot!


misguided said:


> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 17/02/2014
> 01 Peanut48 *61*
> 02 AGNES26 *43*
> 03 bc_ashu *75*
> 
> 
> Congrats bc_ashu


----------



## Nishant Dundas

cvelaga said:


> If a case office is not assigned with in SLA, of 8 weeks, then whom can we contact ? the files show received status but, no CO , on 17th Feb, I finished 8 weeks of waiting. I logged for PR subclass 189 on 17th December 2013.
> 
> Please help


Call dipb directly and enquire

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## 2013

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, i am very glad for you and congrats for achieving such a wonderful accomplishment. I wish you all the best for your future life in aussie.
> 
> Regards
> 
> sathiya


Thanks Sathiya...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## sdpeter

*My journey*

I received that all important e-mail from my case officer, BK from Brisbane Team 34, yesterday and am ecstatic that we received our grants. 

My journey started with IELTS (average score of 8) in Jul 2013, then CPA Skill Assessment in Oct 2013 (Accountant - General). Then came the lodging of the application (under both subclasses 189 and 190) in Skillselect on 21 Oct 2013. I started compiling documents for NSW State Sponsorship and couriered it off but never in my wildest dreams did I expect to receive an ITA on 4 Nov 2013 under subclass 189. I immediately made full payment and lodged the application. I was then prompted to obtain police character clearance in Malaysia (surprisingly, this took less than a week) and to undertake medicals after CO was assigned on 21 Nov 2013. My wife was 6 months pregnant by Nov 2013 and we went ahead with medicals but not the chest X-ray and we were adamant about this. CO was very understanding and asked to do the x-ray upon delivery of baby in mid Jan 2014. Baby's passport and medical was done shortly after delivery and I was ready to make payment to add the baby to the application. However, we received the sweetest news that the baby would be exempt from fees for the following reason:-

"If you have applied for a visa and you have a newborn child before the application is decided, your child can be added to your application by operation of regulation 2.08 or 2.08A. In these circumstances, the additional applicant charge for the newborn child is nil."

Because the x-ray was delayed, we managed to save AUD880 on the application fees for the baby. We were very happy when CO informed us of this. To cut the long story short, baby did his medical on 15 Feb 2014 and grant was issued 3 days later. First entry by Nov 2014.

It has been such a roller-coaster ride for us but we only have our future in Sydney to look forward to. My advice to the forummers is to persevere and never lose hope! Thank you everyone who shared important information in this forum.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sdpeter said:


> I received that all important e-mail from my case officer, BK from Brisbane Team 34, yesterday and am ecstatic that we received our grants.
> 
> My journey started with IELTS (average score of 8) in Jul 2013, then CPA Skill Assessment in Oct 2013 (Accountant - General). Then came the lodging of the application (under both subclasses 189 and 190) in Skillselect on 21 Oct 2013. I started compiling documents for NSW State Sponsorship and couriered it off but never in my wildest dreams did I expect to receive an ITA on 4 Nov 2013 under subclass 189. I immediately made full payment and lodged the application. I was then prompted to obtain police character clearance in Malaysia (surprisingly, this took less than a week) and to undertake medicals after CO was assigned on 21 Nov 2013. My wife was 6 months pregnant by Nov 2013 and we went ahead with medicals but not the chest X-ray and we were adamant about this. CO was very understanding and asked to do the x-ray upon delivery of baby in mid Jan 2014. Baby's passport and medical was done shortly after delivery and I was ready to make payment to add the baby to the application. However, we received the sweetest news that the baby would be exempt from fees for the following reason:-
> 
> "If you have applied for a visa and you have a newborn child before the application is decided, your child can be added to your application by operation of regulation 2.08 or 2.08A. In these circumstances, the additional applicant charge for the newborn child is nil."
> 
> Because the x-ray was delayed, we managed to save AUD880 on the application fees for the baby. We were very happy when CO informed us of this. To cut the long story short, baby did his medical on 15 Feb 2014 and grant was issued 3 days later. First entry by Nov 2014.
> 
> It has been such a roller-coaster ride for us but we only have our future in Sydney to look forward to. My advice to the forummers is to persevere and never lose hope! Thank you everyone who shared important information in this forum.


Congrats buddy!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 19/02/2014
01 sdpeter *107*

Congrats sdpeter


----------



## Oz_KS

Hi,

can someone tell me how to organize medicals questionnaire for pregnant applicant in immi account?

Regards,
KS


----------



## rkn0723

Hi everyone,

I have been Allocated CO on 17 Jan 2013(TEAM 33 BRISBANE with Initials LS) and requested for the Medicals within a time frame of 28 days. I have completed them on 30 Jan and were successfully uploaded by Meds team on 31 Jan...The status for Meds also shows that ''No health exams required'' tagline. There was no response from CO since then...Could some one plz tell me if i should call DIBP and enquire or shd i be quite n keep waiting?

Has anybody else been allocated the same CO (Initials LS of team 33 BRISBANE)?

Thanks & regards,

RKN


----------



## rkn0723

Hi everyone,

I have been Allocated CO on 17 Jan 2013(TEAM 33 BRISBANE with Initials LS) and requested for the Medicals within a time frame of 28 days. I have completed them on 30 Jan and were successfully uploaded by Meds team on 31 Jan...The status for Meds also shows that ''No health exams required'' tagline. There was no response from CO since then...Could some one plz tell me if i should call DIBP and enquire or shd i be quite n keep waiting?

Has anybody else been allocated the same CO (Initials LS of team 33 BRISBANE)?

Thanks & regards,

RKN


----------



## Optimus Prime

sdpeter said:


> I received that all important e-mail from my case officer, BK from Brisbane Team 34, yesterday and am ecstatic that we received our grants.
> 
> My journey started with IELTS (average score of 8) in Jul 2013, then CPA Skill Assessment in Oct 2013 (Accountant - General). Then came the lodging of the application (under both subclasses 189 and 190) in Skillselect on 21 Oct 2013. I started compiling documents for NSW State Sponsorship and couriered it off but never in my wildest dreams did I expect to receive an ITA on 4 Nov 2013 under subclass 189. I immediately made full payment and lodged the application. I was then prompted to obtain police character clearance in Malaysia (surprisingly, this took less than a week) and to undertake medicals after CO was assigned on 21 Nov 2013. My wife was 6 months pregnant by Nov 2013 and we went ahead with medicals but not the chest X-ray and we were adamant about this. CO was very understanding and asked to do the x-ray upon delivery of baby in mid Jan 2014. Baby's passport and medical was done shortly after delivery and I was ready to make payment to add the baby to the application. However, we received the sweetest news that the baby would be exempt from fees for the following reason:-
> 
> "If you have applied for a visa and you have a newborn child before the application is decided, your child can be added to your application by operation of regulation 2.08 or 2.08A. In these circumstances, the additional applicant charge for the newborn child is nil."
> 
> Because the x-ray was delayed, we managed to save AUD880 on the application fees for the baby. We were very happy when CO informed us of this. To cut the long story short, baby did his medical on 15 Feb 2014 and grant was issued 3 days later. First entry by Nov 2014.
> 
> It has been such a roller-coaster ride for us but we only have our future in Sydney to look forward to. My advice to the forummers is to persevere and never lose hope! Thank you everyone who shared important information in this forum.


Awesome... Congratulations mate.


----------



## Oz_KS

Hi,

I have applied for a passport re-issue and still waiting for it..

I got the case officer assigned a week before asking to do the meds..

As my passport re-issue is getting delayed, Is it possible to do the meds without 
having the passport ?

Can someone please help in this ?

Regards,
KS


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

rkn0723 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been Allocated CO on 17 Jan 2013(TEAM 33 BRISBANE with Initials LS) and requested for the Medicals within a time frame of 28 days. I have completed them on 30 Jan and were successfully uploaded by Meds team on 31 Jan...The status for Meds also shows that ''No health exams required'' tagline. There was no response from CO since then...Could some one plz tell me if i should call DIBP and enquire or shd i be quite n keep waiting?
> 
> Has anybody else been allocated the same CO (Initials LS of team 33 BRISBANE)?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> 
> RKN


Your medicals have been submitted to DIBP by hospital. No need to call DIBP. Your CO will check all docs & contact you if anything is required. Dont worry.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Oz_KS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for a passport re-issue and still waiting for it..
> 
> I got the case officer assigned a week before asking to do the meds..
> 
> As my passport re-issue is getting delayed, Is it possible to do the meds without
> having the passport ?
> 
> Can someone please help in this ?
> 
> Regards,
> KS


No, passport is mandatory for medical tests.


----------



## rkn0723

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Your medicals have been submitted to DIBP by hospital. No need to call DIBP. Your CO will check all docs & contact you if anything is required. Dont worry.


Thanks for your reply...Have a nice day...


----------



## Oz_KS

Thanks Ratnesh. Also can you please tell me how long can i wait to schedule my medicals after filling the questionnaire online?

Can i fill the questionnaire today and wait for 2 weeks and then go for meds?

Regards,
KS



ratnesh.nagori said:


> No, passport is mandatory for medical tests.


----------



## n.sh

Hello everyone,

I am more than delighted to share the news that its a GRANT for me and my family.

I am just falling short of words to describe the moment. but would like to thank everyone here who helped us in the journey from VETASSESS to till date..it wouldnt have been possible without you.. Sounding like a farewell speech ... NOOOOO , Not at all.. as they say it is not the end, it is just the beginning of our journey..

I am planning my entry by Mid May or so and have to stay in Canberra - if there's anyone else in the same boat then please send me a msg. Wife n kid will do the first entry with me but permanent move shall be much later for them.

THANK YOU SO SOOOOOOOOOOOO VERY MUCH.. BE IN TOUCH.. 

Deepest regards n wishes for everyone,
Abhi


----------



## Auzi2012

I have a query. I have applied for 190 application in October. CO was allocated from team 2 and request for info which was provided. Today i receive a mail from team 13 requesting some further info about period of unemployment and etc. What does it means. Does my CO changes or it means i am refereed to external security checks. Please help.


----------



## bal

rkn0723 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been Allocated CO on 17 Jan 2013(TEAM 33 BRISBANE with Initials LS) and requested for the Medicals within a time frame of 28 days. I have completed them on 30 Jan and were successfully uploaded by Meds team on 31 Jan...The status for Meds also shows that ''No health exams required'' tagline. There was no response from CO since then...Could some one plz tell me if i should call DIBP and enquire or shd i be quite n keep waiting?
> 
> Has anybody else been allocated the same CO (Initials LS of team 33 BRISBANE)?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> 
> RKN


hi

I am also waiting. 
I found that CO allocated to me on 9 Jan but still no any response from him.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Oz_KS said:


> Thanks Ratnesh. Also can you please tell me how long can i wait to schedule my medicals after filling the questionnaire online?
> 
> Can i fill the questionnaire today and wait for 2 weeks and then go for meds?
> 
> Regards,
> KS


With which passport details you have filed visa application ? 

I think you need to first update your passport details in visa application & then fill the questionnaire.


----------



## rkn0723

bal said:


> hi
> 
> I am also waiting.
> I found that CO allocated to me on 9 Jan but still no any response from him.



Hi,
Is it from the same team as mine? if not, plz share details...have u submitted all docs?

Thanks,
RKN


----------



## ramaus

Auzi2012 said:


> I have a query. I have applied for 190 application in October. CO was allocated from team 2 and request for info which was provided. Today i receive a mail from team 13 requesting some further info about period of unemployment and etc. What does it means. Does my CO changes or it means i am refereed to external security checks. Please help.


Dude, don't be concerned about it, that's actually a good news. Based on my experience, your application is at the last stage of security check. The team 13 handles the external security check for almost all applicants like me and you and then they clear the External Check and your designated CO will do the rest and issues your visa.

Hopefully the clearance comes soon and you'll get a speedy grant


----------



## Auzi2012

Hmm thanks but are there any external security checks for 190 applicant


----------



## AusLover2013

*Grant!!!!!!!!!!*

Hello everybody, Im glad to share my happiness with you all, I received my grant on 17-Feb, was busy at work so coudn't post it here the same day. 

It was a direct grant but had to wait for 4 full months, I dint know who my CO was until I saw my Grant letter  Thanks to GOD and all my well wishers. 

Good Luck to all of you. May you all get a speedy grant.


----------



## Oz_KS

Thanks Ratnesh for the details. I had filed with my old passport. 

For updating the passport details, is it enough if I submit form 929 along with the notarized new passport copy?



ratnesh.nagori said:


> With which passport details you have filed visa application ?
> 
> I think you need to first update your passport details in visa application & then fill the questionnaire.


----------



## ramaus

Auzi2012 said:


> Hmm thanks but are there any external security checks for 190 applicant


Yeah, that's what I've been told. I am even an onshore 190 visa applicant, but still I have to go through the external check as well. This happened to me and many other peoples.

Be patient buddy, you're almost there :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Oz_KS

Hi,

Can you please share which form you had submitted to include your new born?

Regards,
KS



sdpeter said:


> I received that all important e-mail from my case officer, BK from Brisbane Team 34, yesterday and am ecstatic that we received our grants.
> 
> My journey started with IELTS (average score of 8) in Jul 2013, then CPA Skill Assessment in Oct 2013 (Accountant - General). Then came the lodging of the application (under both subclasses 189 and 190) in Skillselect on 21 Oct 2013. I started compiling documents for NSW State Sponsorship and couriered it off but never in my wildest dreams did I expect to receive an ITA on 4 Nov 2013 under subclass 189. I immediately made full payment and lodged the application. I was then prompted to obtain police character clearance in Malaysia (surprisingly, this took less than a week) and to undertake medicals after CO was assigned on 21 Nov 2013. My wife was 6 months pregnant by Nov 2013 and we went ahead with medicals but not the chest X-ray and we were adamant about this. CO was very understanding and asked to do the x-ray upon delivery of baby in mid Jan 2014. Baby's passport and medical was done shortly after delivery and I was ready to make payment to add the baby to the application. However, we received the sweetest news that the baby would be exempt from fees for the following reason:-
> 
> "If you have applied for a visa and you have a newborn child before the application is decided, your child can be added to your application by operation of regulation 2.08 or 2.08A. In these circumstances, the additional applicant charge for the newborn child is nil."
> 
> Because the x-ray was delayed, we managed to save AUD880 on the application fees for the baby. We were very happy when CO informed us of this. To cut the long story short, baby did his medical on 15 Feb 2014 and grant was issued 3 days later. First entry by Nov 2014.
> 
> It has been such a roller-coaster ride for us but we only have our future in Sydney to look forward to. My advice to the forummers is to persevere and never lose hope! Thank you everyone who shared important information in this forum.


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats n.sh :hippie::hippie::hippie:

*TYPE 189*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
*
21/10/13---------verg----------------------------------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi-------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11------------------------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu-----------------------------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya------------------------------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim------------------------------Grant: 30/01/14 
23/11/13----------PkBlr---------------------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
25/11/13----------mohit2903---------------------------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557---------------------------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda-------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14--------Grant: 18/02/14
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 
28/12/13----------nischau-----------------CO:10/01/14-----------Grant: 18/02/14
*
30/12/13----------rajesh2478
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
*
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------Grant 14/02/14
*
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14------------Grant: 14/02/14
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14 
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------Grant: 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14-_
*
22/11/13----------bal
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-------------------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14-----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40---------------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 
*
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
*
18/12/13----------Peanut48-----------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14 
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
18/12/13----------yangxh7--------------CO:11/02/14------------GRANT 18/02/14 
*
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 
21/12/13----------AGNES26-----------CO:13/02/14-------------GRANT 17/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
*
23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
*
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT-------
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
*
31/12/13----------n.sh-----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14 
*
_
08/01/14----------ut0410------------CO: 13/02/14----------
_
02/02/2014 -------askmohit-------------------------------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14_


----------



## rein_marco

Wow it really is a slow week ay?


----------



## bal

rkn0723 said:


> Hi,
> Is it from the same team as mine? if not, plz share details...have u submitted all docs?
> 
> Thanks,
> RKN


Brisbane 34 and submitted all docs. CO did not ask me any more docs But still waiting no any response from CO......

thanks
bal


----------



## harneek

mithu93ku said:


> Dear harneek,
> If you have the password and you could observe that no attachment there, your agent is lying to you.



Thanks Mithu

I have my separate immi account and this inform to my agent. i am also feeling the same thing that he is misleading me. 
If he upload the documents from his agent ID, will i come to know in my login?

Now what should i do?


----------



## FrederickP

thinkpanther said:


> Hello Community Members,
> 
> I got my grant today...didnt expect it so soon!
> 
> I had applied for the visa on the 17th of Jan (189), CO allocation happened on the 10th of Feb uploaded requested docs yesterday night at around 12:00 AM Australia time and got the grant today morning within 12 hours of submitting docs.
> 
> I had done my medicals before visa application through My Health Declarations so I guess that helped a little here...
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help during the process!
> 
> Regards


Hi thinkpanther,

In your grant letter does it state must enter Australia one year from your PCC/Medical date?


----------



## ahm

Hello guys,

I have a query regarding documents naming conventions. I somehow failed to read the instructions about naming conventions and have uploaded all the files with spaces in the name (e.g. ABC Bank account month..). 

All the documents have been uploaded properly in the portal. 

Will this be a problem now? Is it that CO will not be able to find the documents?

Also, I have reached the maximum documents limit of 60 and cannot upload any more documents. So how to upload the remaining documents?


----------



## snarayan

harneek said:


> Thanks Mithu
> 
> I have my separate immi account and this inform to my agent. i am also feeling the same thing that he is misleading me.
> If he upload the documents from his agent ID, will i come to know in my login?
> 
> Now what should i do?


Yes, you will come to know. 

Ask him to send you an e mail saying all documents are uploaded in immiaccount.

Then take a screenshot of your immiaccount with date and time and forward it to MARA and let them know that how he is fooling you.


----------



## snarayan

ahm said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding documents naming conventions. I somehow failed to read the instructions about naming conventions and have uploaded all the files with spaces in the name (e.g. ABC Bank account month..).
> 
> All the documents have been uploaded properly in the portal.
> 
> Will this be a problem now? Is it that CO will not be able to find the documents?
> 
> Also, I have reached the maximum documents limit of 60 and cannot upload any more documents. So how to upload the remaining documents?


You'll not have issues. If there are problems the case officer will ask you to submit the docs again.

The points mention in the website are just tips. So there is nothing to worry.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



rein_marco said:


> I've noticed that when I upload a doc next day it's received. I wonder if it means something.


.

Its just an automated process. Once you uploaded it it was reflect as required and the next day would change to received.


----------



## Wasee

Auzi2012 said:


> I have a query. I have applied for 190 application in October. CO was allocated from team 2 and request for info which was provided. Today i receive a mail from team 13 requesting some further info about period of unemployment and etc. What does it means. Does my CO changes or it means i am refereed to external security checks. Please help.


i have also applied on Oct for 190 and still waiting.
but i have no correspondence from CO after 10-dec. when you submitted the requested documents ?

do you receive any mail from CO with mention that external checks will be performed?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



rein_marco said:


> I've noticed that when I upload a doc next day it's received. I wonder if it means something.


.

Its just an automated process. Once you've uploaded it, the file would reflect as required and the next day would change to received.

Until we see a requested, it does not mean anything. In some cases we may not even get to see a requested and would directly receive the grant.

All the best.


----------



## visitkangaroos

Dear Friends,

Can someone kindly suggest if you are claiming 5 partner points then you need to submit all the employment evidence for your spouse as for you. 
May be someone who has claimed 5 partner points and got a grant can shed some light on this.


----------



## thinkpanther

FrederickP said:


> Hi thinkpanther,
> 
> In your grant letter does it state must enter Australia one year from your PCC/Medical date?



Hi,

yes, it gives me one year since the PCC which was earlier than the medical.

regards


----------



## misguided

Congrats n.sh and AusLover2013

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 19/02/2014
01 sdpeter *107*
02 n.sh *50*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 18/02/2014
01 yangxh7 *62*
02 nischau *52*
03 2013 *72*
04 Jullz *160* 

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 17/02/2014
01 Peanut48 *61*
02 AGNES26 *43*
03 bc_ashu *75*
04 AusLover2013 *130* 


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 14/02/2014
01 garden *37*
02 thinkpanther *28*
02 delta40 *62*
02 naur33n *102*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*
03 hashtagPR *48*
04 magneto *52*


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*
03 cherry83 *51*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
01 mohsinhere *168*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
01 jre05 *51*
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 04/02/2014
01 csa975 *42*


----------



## VidyaS

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi boss
> 
> The requirement for dependent above 18 yr in IELTS is average 4.5. If he or she don't have graduation.
> 
> thats All.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Thanks ssaifuddin.. Do you have any dependents who has written IELTS ?


----------



## VidyaS

Dear Friends,

This is regarding the payment of Visa fees. I have a credit card but it doesn't have the necessary credit limit to pay the visa fees (around Rs. 3,70,000). Is there any other option to pay the visa fees online from India ?

Thanks,
VidyaS


----------



## Nishant Dundas

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Can someone kindly suggest if you are claiming 5 partner points then you need to submit all the employment evidence for your spouse as for you.
> May be someone who has claimed 5 partner points and got a grant can shed some light on this.


As far as I know, only English proof and qualification assessment is required, not work experience.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

VidyaS said:


> Thanks ssaifuddin.. Do you have any dependents who has written IELTS ?


My wife has.
Please share your doubt.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rein_marco

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Its just an automated process. Once you've uploaded it, the file would reflect as required and the next day would change to received.
> 
> Until we see a requested, it does not mean anything. In some cases we may not even get to see a requested and would directly receive the grant.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks. Although I already have everything submitted.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

0z_dream said:


> Congrats n.sh :hippie::hippie::hippie:


Dear 0z_dream, please update the list.
Just got a case officer 10 minutes ago. Team 34 Brisbane. Requested Form 80, PCC and Medicals.


----------



## hashtagPR

bal said:


> hi
> 
> I am also waiting.
> I found that CO allocated to me on 9 Jan but still no any response from him.




Suggest you drop a polite mail to the CO asking if any this else required from your end.
Will know why its getting delayed


----------



## ahm

Thanks snarayan for the quick reply


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This is regarding the payment of Visa fees. I have a credit card but it doesn't have the necessary credit limit to pay the visa fees (around Rs. 3,70,000). Is there any other option to pay the visa fees online from India ?
> 
> Thanks,
> VidyaS


.

Hi Vidya,

*Option 1:-
*Depending on your monthly salary payout, you could file for a request with your credit card folks and have them increase the limit to 4 lakhs.

*Option 2:- *
If you are going through an agent, you could check with the agent if they could use their Amex card for you and you could deposit the money into their account.

*Option 3:-*
You could check with ICICI bank, they do provide an instant credit card that you could use for such purposes.


----------



## Santhosh.15

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This is regarding the payment of Visa fees. I have a credit card but it doesn't have the necessary credit limit to pay the visa fees (around Rs. 3,70,000). Is there any other option to pay the visa fees online from India ?
> 
> Thanks,
> VidyaS


Other option is to buy a Forex card from Hdfc or Icici for required amount in AUD, I know a few has dine from chennai.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## rajfirst

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This is regarding the payment of Visa fees. I have a credit card but it doesn't have the necessary credit limit to pay the visa fees (around Rs. 3,70,000). Is there any other option to pay the visa fees online from India ?
> 
> Thanks,
> VidyaS


Hi VidyaS,

Transfer the amount to your credit card. Your Credit limit will increase automatically with the transferred amount. Else, you can call customer care representative and ask them increase your Credit Limit temporarily. They will give a deadline for transferring the money to credit card account. If you didnt transfer the amount before the deadline, they will charge some money for over credit limit.

I did my payment like this. It is just a matter of minutes. Other options will cause unnecessary delay.


----------



## Hmenon

bc_ashu said:


> Congratulations!!


Congratulation...


----------



## Hmenon

n.sh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am more than delighted to share the news that its a GRANT for me and my family.
> 
> I am just falling short of words to describe the moment. but would like to thank everyone here who helped us in the journey from VETASSESS to till date..it wouldnt have been possible without you.. Sounding like a farewell speech ... NOOOOO , Not at all.. as they say it is not the end, it is just the beginning of our journey..
> 
> I am planning my entry by Mid May or so and have to stay in Canberra - if there's anyone else in the same boat then please send me a msg. Wife n kid will do the first entry with me but permanent move shall be much later for them.
> 
> THANK YOU SO SOOOOOOOOOOOO VERY MUCH.. BE IN TOUCH..
> 
> Deepest regards n wishes for everyone,
> Abhi


Congratulations...


----------



## Hmenon

AusLover2013 said:


> Hello everybody, Im glad to share my happiness with you all, I received my grant on 17-Feb, was busy at work so coudn't post it here the same day.
> 
> It was a direct grant but had to wait for 4 full months, I dint know who my CO was until I saw my Grant letter  Thanks to GOD and all my well wishers.
> 
> Good Luck to all of you. May you all get a speedy grant.


Congratulations..


----------



## nkv

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This is regarding the payment of Visa fees. I have a credit card but it doesn't have the necessary credit limit to pay the visa fees (around Rs. 3,70,000). Is there any other option to pay the visa fees online from India ?
> 
> Thanks,
> VidyaS


I had the same problem and what I did was transfer the advance amount to my credit card and then made the transaction to pay the fee. It all went pretty smoothly. 

In fact I got a free iPhone 5s from my credit card bank for making such a big transaction :second:


----------



## n.sh

Hmenon said:


> Congratulations...


Thank you so very much and good luck to everyone whos waiting. I am sure the good news is just around the corner for everyone.:second:


----------



## s_onia21

Hi I have an imm account need to check my status Wht my agent has uploaded can you help me how to trace the same


----------



## AusLover2013

Thank you very much 



misguided said:


> Congrats n.sh and AusLover2013
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 19/02/2014
> 01 sdpeter *107*
> 02 n.sh *50*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 18/02/2014
> 01 yangxh7 *62*
> 02 nischau *52*
> 03 2013 *72*
> 04 Jullz *160*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 17/02/2014
> 01 Peanut48 *61*
> 02 AGNES26 *43*
> 03 bc_ashu *75*
> 04 AusLover2013 *130*
> 
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 14/02/2014
> 01 garden *37*
> 02 thinkpanther *28*
> 02 delta40 *62*
> 02 naur33n *102*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 13/02/2014
> 01 micalparkz *88*
> 02 DesiTadka *98*
> 03 hashtagPR *48*
> 04 magneto *52*
> 
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014
> 01 zlb *16*
> 02 rubonno1 *57*
> 03 SRS_2013 *55*
> 03 cherry83 *51*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014
> 01 thirusat *55*
> 02 Maverick7185 *92*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
> 01 bliss *56*
> 02 nadh1981 *68*
> 03 rjx *103*
> 04 shreyas.mys *21*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
> 01 mohsinhere *168*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
> 01 aryal *76*
> 02 saghirq *91*
> 03 Juancho *59*
> 04 Blesse *64*
> 05 farhanpk *53*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
> 01 jre05 *51*
> 02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
> 03 imrukhan81 *40*
> 04 upendrasingh *64*
> 05 BlackBelt *52*
> 06 Bhupesh545 *217*
> 07 Sharmaabhi *63*
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 04/02/2014
> 01 csa975 *42*


----------



## TimeSpace

ahm said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding documents naming conventions. I somehow failed to read the instructions about naming conventions and have uploaded all the files with spaces in the name (e.g. ABC Bank account month..).
> 
> All the documents have been uploaded properly in the portal.
> 
> Will this be a problem now? Is it that CO will not be able to find the documents?
> 
> Also, I have reached the maximum documents limit of 60 and cannot upload any more documents. So how to upload the remaining documents?


I also noticed some posts said that you should not add spaces in the name of your files, after I had already uploaded all files .

Since the status of all my files has changed to 'received', I think the spaces would not be an issue in fact.


----------



## visitkangaroos

nkv said:


> I had the same problem and what I did was transfer the advance amount to my credit card and then made the transaction to pay the fee. It all went pretty smoothly.
> 
> In fact I got a free iPhone 5s from my credit card bank for making such a big transaction :second:


Which bank was that?


----------



## SAMD_Oz

n.sh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am more than delighted to share the news that its a GRANT for me and my family.
> 
> I am just falling short of words to describe the moment. but would like to thank everyone here who helped us in the journey from VETASSESS to till date..it wouldnt have been possible without you.. Sounding like a farewell speech ... NOOOOO , Not at all.. as they say it is not the end, it is just the beginning of our journey..
> 
> I am planning my entry by Mid May or so and have to stay in Canberra - if there's anyone else in the same boat then please send me a msg. Wife n kid will do the first entry with me but permanent move shall be much later for them.
> 
> THANK YOU SO SOOOOOOOOOOOO VERY MUCH.. BE IN TOUCH..
> 
> Deepest regards n wishes for everyone,
> Abhi





sdpeter said:


> I received that all important e-mail from my case officer, BK from Brisbane Team 34, yesterday and am ecstatic that we received our grants.
> 
> My journey started with IELTS (average score of 8) in Jul 2013, then CPA Skill Assessment in Oct 2013 (Accountant - General). Then came the lodging of the application (under both subclasses 189 and 190) in Skillselect on 21 Oct 2013. I started compiling documents for NSW State Sponsorship and couriered it off but never in my wildest dreams did I expect to receive an ITA on 4 Nov 2013 under subclass 189. I immediately made full payment and lodged the application. I was then prompted to obtain police character clearance in Malaysia (surprisingly, this took less than a week) and to undertake medicals after CO was assigned on 21 Nov 2013. My wife was 6 months pregnant by Nov 2013 and we went ahead with medicals but not the chest X-ray and we were adamant about this. CO was very understanding and asked to do the x-ray upon delivery of baby in mid Jan 2014. Baby's passport and medical was done shortly after delivery and I was ready to make payment to add the baby to the application. However, we received the sweetest news that the baby would be exempt from fees for the following reason:-
> 
> "If you have applied for a visa and you have a newborn child before the application is decided, your child can be added to your application by operation of regulation 2.08 or 2.08A. In these circumstances, the additional applicant charge for the newborn child is nil."
> 
> Because the x-ray was delayed, we managed to save AUD880 on the application fees for the baby. We were very happy when CO informed us of this. To cut the long story short, baby did his medical on 15 Feb 2014 and grant was issued 3 days later. First entry by Nov 2014.
> 
> It has been such a roller-coaster ride for us but we only have our future in Sydney to look forward to. My advice to the forummers is to persevere and never lose hope! Thank you everyone who shared important information in this forum.





AusLover2013 said:


> Hello everybody, Im glad to share my happiness with you all, I received my grant on 17-Feb, was busy at work so coudn't post it here the same day.
> 
> It was a direct grant but had to wait for 4 full months, I dint know who my CO was until I saw my Grant letter  Thanks to GOD and all my well wishers.
> 
> Good Luck to all of you. May you all get a speedy grant.


Congrats N.sh, Sdpeter and Auslover :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## lovebt

*Grant!*

Hi Guys,

I have just received a grant letter this morning. 

Thank you everybody at the forum who helped and posted questions and replies. It was such a relief to get so much info and personal experiences in various similar situations.

Here are my timelines

*Occupation : 261311 Analyst Programmer *

*ACS Application: 28-03-13*
Initially I applied for ICT Business Analyst. But I realised that this occupation had a huge waiting time and low quota. So quickly asked for Re-Assessment under the new occupation code. *So ensure that you don't stick to the title of your position but see which occupation matches your roles and responsibilities. Go with the occupation that has the highest allocation and low waiting times. You can apply for Re-Assessment under different occupation for the same application if you fail to get positive outcome*

*Result 18-07-13 *9 Yr 7 mts ( Deemed 7 yr 7 mts, 2 yr reduction for non AU degree )
ACS takes time & had to wait about 2.5 months. I already had a positive assessment from 2008. But still there was huge waiting time and consider to apply quickly and make this your first step and don't wait for IELTS. 

*IELTS Overall: 8.0* ( But lowest sub-score was 7.5, so got only 10 points )

*EOI : 18-07-13* 60 Points 

*Invitation: 2nd Dec 2013*
I had to wait a long time for invitation. Primarily because of the quota imposed on the golden 5 occupations. But luckily I changed my occupation and it worked for me!

*Visa App 18th Jan 2014 *
Remember, the forms that you need to fill online for VISA applications are not the final step. You need to make the full payment to complete the application / accept the invite. All payment is in single credit / debit card transaction. 

*Meds 12the Feb 2014 *
We went to a Medical Center in India & got our meds done. My wife had a recent major surgery, they collected all documents like discharge summary, reports etc. But were very good, advised there should be no issues with this. Only trouble was if the Medicals got referred, they take time, ours did not get referred in-spite of the recent surgery. 

I had some beer the day before the tests!! but it still was all okay, just in case if you forget its your test day tomorrow and end up having a few drinks. But I would advice against it.

If you have a tattoo, they make you go thru Hep B, Hep C tests. So let them know upfront, you have a tattoo.

It took them two days to upload the details and I could see the status from Incomplete to Completed for all tests. But this only means the medical center uploaded your results, only the CO can confirm if they are finalised. Or if you get an email from Global Health asking you to organise further tests.

*CO :14th Feb 2014*
After the meds, I could see some activity on 13th Feb. Docs uploaded changed status to Received. On 14th Feb, I got an email from CO asking for 2 documents, which I know I did not upload and was waiting for them. ( PCC for wife & School Leaving as Birth Proof )

No other documents were requested. I provided Experience Letter, Income Tax Returns & a document explaining I was a revenue share member of the company and that is why I do not have salary slips due to my unique situation. I provided for tax returns of 6 years, the period I was claiming experience is 5+ years ( based on the points )

*Grant 19th Feb 2014 ! *
I uploaded the two requested documents on 14th Feb. Luckily I got the documents the same day and completed my application. Two days later on 17th I could see those changed status to Received. 

*Got the Grant letter on 19th Feb. *

Points to note / experiences 
- My latest date of entry is 12th Feb 2015 ( 1 year from the day I did my medicals and not PCC, I did my PCC on 6th Feb for India & 28th Jan for UAE. )

- It was earlier to fly to Dubai to secure a PCC from UAE. Agents were asking for 15k+ and asking for 6 weeks to 2 months. We just landed in Dubai, went to the Dubai Police HQ ( below Al Qiyadah Metro ) gave visa copy, passport copy, passport photos and they took finger prints and AED 200 I guess. In two days we got the PCC.

- Passport offices in India will require that it has latest address to issue PCC. It will also ask you to have your spouse name added to your passport. Either of which means you will be asked to get a new passport. Make sure you carry additional proof of address, one more then mandatory, which might help you secure a passport before police verification. Otherwise it takes much longer. Ask for a clarification if this is going to be Pre or Post verification at the first counter where your documents are assessed. 

- If you have a new passport and police verification is recently done, you get your PCC instantly when you apply.

- PCC can only be done in India if you have accepted the invitation and produce a letter with visa application with your name, passport number and also include the checklist page which says PCC is required. ( At least in Gujarat this was mandatory )

I will be happy to assist anyone who has questions.

Thanks

BT


----------



## rein_marco

Wow! Happy for you lovebt! Congratulations! 

May I ask when did your docs become "received"?


----------



## rein_marco

Ok saw it that it changed to received on Feb 13. Curious how everyone's docs seem to change on that date. Even in other forums they say the same but only some got case officers.


----------



## bapan

ramaus said:


> Yeah, that's what I've been told. I am even an onshore 190 visa applicant, but still I have to go through the external check as well. This happened to me and many other peoples.
> 
> Be patient buddy, you're almost there :fingerscrossed:


Dear ramaus,

Do you have any idea about the duration of external check?
My CO told me that I am in external check stage.
My CO does not know how long it takes to finish.
I am waiting .............

Regards,
bapan


----------



## Auzi2012

I have a query. I have applied for 190 application in October. CO was allocated from team 2 and request for info which was provided. Today i receive a mail from team 13 requesting some further info about period of unemployment and etc. What does it means. Does my CO changes or it means i am refereed to external security checks. Please help.


----------



## TimeSpace

rein_marco said:


> Ok saw it that it changed to received on Feb 13. Curious how everyone's docs seem to change on that date. Even in other forums they say the same but only some got case officers.


In my opinion, they updated their system to change file status automatically the next day after uploading, and also changed the status of all old files on 13 Feb.


----------



## irrara

TimeSpace said:


> In my opinion, they updated their system to change file status automatically the next day after uploading, and also changed the status of all old files on 13 Feb.


Disagree
I uploaded some documents on Saturday and they are still Required


----------



## TimeSpace

irrara said:


> Disagree
> I uploaded some documents on Saturday and they are still Required


Oh mate, is that so for you?

Then it seems a case by case situation.

The first and almost 90% part of my files was uploaded on 10 Feb, and they changed to 'received' on 13 Feb.

Just on 13 Feb, I uploaded some receipt of health examination which changed to 'received' the next day, 14 Feb.

Today I uploaded the last receipt of health examination for my wife again, let's see when it will happen.


----------



## irrara

TimeSpace said:


> Oh mate, is that so for you?
> 
> Then it seems a case by case situation.
> 
> The first and almost 90% part of my files was uploaded on 10 Feb, and they changed to 'received' on 13 Feb.
> 
> Just on 13 Feb, I uploaded some receipt of health examination which changed to 'received' the next day, 14 Feb.
> 
> Today I uploaded the last receipt of health examination for my wife again, let's see when it will happen.


The first part of my documents (90% as well ) was uploaded on the 12th, and the status changed to Received on the 13th.
The last part was uploaded on Saturday and the status has not changed yet.
So, I think they change the status manually


----------



## ramaus

bapan said:


> Dear ramaus,
> 
> Do you have any idea about the duration of external check?
> My CO told me that I am in external check stage.
> My CO does not know how long it takes to finish.
> I am waiting .............
> 
> Regards,
> bapan


Hi Bapan,
it seems we're on the same boat, but You are from Japan and yours should be much faster than mine. The external check can last from 1 month to 15 or 16 months, nobody knows.

I would relax if I were you, low risk country. Hopefully it's gonna be a speedy grant.


----------



## lovebt

*Document Status*



rein_marco said:


> Wow! Happy for you lovebt! Congratulations!
> 
> May I ask when did your docs become "received"?


I was uploading documents since 18th January, when I accepted the invitation. However I had to wait for PCC from Dubai, since I had to travel all the way and get it. So kept uploading documents as & when they were ready.

I did keep checking the status, there was no change.

We did our medicals on 8th feb and the results were uploaded by the med centre on 12th. It started showing Completed on 12th and said DIPB has received your results. Nothing else.

13th Feb, I could see the status changed to RECEIVED! So I thought someone's definitely looking at my application and on 14th I got a request for docs.

I uploaded the requested documents on 14th itself and since it was a Friday, I did not expect any activity till Monday. I could see the status changed to Received on Tuesday and on Wed 19th Feb, I got the grant.

Hope this helps.

Cheers

BT


----------



## ramaus

Auzi2012 said:


> I have a query. I have applied for 190 application in October. CO was allocated from team 2 and request for info which was provided. Today i receive a mail from team 13 requesting some further info about period of unemployment and etc. What does it means. Does my CO changes or it means i am refereed to external security checks. Please help.


Dude, I've already replied back with my best knowledge, check out the pages 5005 and 5006.

Good Luck bro


----------



## ut0410

lovebt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just received a grant letter this morning.
> 
> Thank you everybody at the forum who helped and posted questions and replies. It was such a relief to get so much info and personal experiences in various similar situations.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> *Occupation : 261311 Analyst Programmer *
> 
> *ACS Application: 28-03-13*
> Initially I applied for ICT Business Analyst. But I realised that this occupation had a huge waiting time and low quota. So quickly asked for Re-Assessment under the new occupation code. *So ensure that you don't stick to the title of your position but see which occupation matches your roles and responsibilities. Go with the occupation that has the highest allocation and low waiting times. You can apply for Re-Assessment under different occupation for the same application if you fail to get positive outcome*
> 
> *Result 18-07-13 *9 Yr 7 mts ( Deemed 7 yr 7 mts, 2 yr reduction for non AU degree )
> ACS takes time & had to wait about 2.5 months. I already had a positive assessment from 2008. But still there was huge waiting time and consider to apply quickly and make this your first step and don't wait for IELTS.
> 
> *IELTS Overall: 8.0* ( But lowest sub-score was 7.5, so got only 10 points )
> 
> *EOI : 18-07-13* 60 Points
> 
> *Invitation: 2nd Dec 2013*
> I had to wait a long time for invitation. Primarily because of the quota imposed on the golden 5 occupations. But luckily I changed my occupation and it worked for me!
> 
> *Visa App 18th Jan 2014 *
> Remember, the forms that you need to fill online for VISA applications are not the final step. You need to make the full payment to complete the application / accept the invite. All payment is in single credit / debit card transaction.
> 
> *Meds 12the Feb 2014 *
> We went to a Medical Center in India & got our meds done. My wife had a recent major surgery, they collected all documents like discharge summary, reports etc. But were very good, advised there should be no issues with this. Only trouble was if the Medicals got referred, they take time, ours did not get referred in-spite of the recent surgery.
> 
> I had some beer the day before the tests!! but it still was all okay, just in case if you forget its your test day tomorrow and end up having a few drinks. But I would advice against it.
> 
> If you have a tattoo, they make you go thru Hep B, Hep C tests. So let them know upfront, you have a tattoo.
> 
> It took them two days to upload the details and I could see the status from Incomplete to Completed for all tests. But this only means the medical center uploaded your results, only the CO can confirm if they are finalised. Or if you get an email from Global Health asking you to organise further tests.
> 
> *CO :14th Feb 2014*
> After the meds, I could see some activity on 13th Feb. Docs uploaded changed status to Received. On 14th Feb, I got an email from CO asking for 2 documents, which I know I did not upload and was waiting for them. ( PCC for wife & School Leaving as Birth Proof )
> 
> No other documents were requested. I provided Experience Letter, Income Tax Returns & a document explaining I was a revenue share member of the company and that is why I do not have salary slips due to my unique situation. I provided for tax returns of 6 years, the period I was claiming experience is 5+ years ( based on the points )
> 
> *Grant 19th Feb 2014 ! *
> I uploaded the two requested documents on 14th Feb. Luckily I got the documents the same day and completed my application. Two days later on 17th I could see those changed status to Received.
> 
> *Got the Grant letter on 19th Feb. *
> 
> Points to note / experiences
> - My latest date of entry is 12th Feb 2015 ( 1 year from the day I did my medicals and not PCC, I did my PCC on 6th Feb for India & 28th Jan for UAE. )
> 
> - It was earlier to fly to Dubai to secure a PCC from UAE. Agents were asking for 15k+ and asking for 6 weeks to 2 months. We just landed in Dubai, went to the Dubai Police HQ ( below Al Qiyadah Metro ) gave visa copy, passport copy, passport photos and they took finger prints and AED 200 I guess. In two days we got the PCC.
> 
> - Passport offices in India will require that it has latest address to issue PCC. It will also ask you to have your spouse name added to your passport. Either of which means you will be asked to get a new passport. Make sure you carry additional proof of address, one more then mandatory, which might help you secure a passport before police verification. Otherwise it takes much longer. Ask for a clarification if this is going to be Pre or Post verification at the first counter where your documents are assessed.
> 
> - If you have a new passport and police verification is recently done, you get your PCC instantly when you apply.
> 
> - PCC can only be done in India if you have accepted the invitation and produce a letter with visa application with your name, passport number and also include the checklist page which says PCC is required. ( At least in Gujarat this was mandatory )
> 
> I will be happy to assist anyone who has questions.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BT




Congratulations Mate!!!


----------



## lovebt

ut0410 said:


> Congratulations Mate!!!


Thanks! I hope you have front loaded everything. PCC / Meds etc.

Don't wait for the CO to ask for these.


----------



## Chana

To Visa holders,

Can you access VEVO using your TRN number? In my case it doesn't work. but works fine with Visa grant number. Anyone facing the same issue? whom should i inform about this matter?

Thank you.


----------



## mafuz767

Wasee said:


> i have also applied on Oct for 190 and still waiting.
> but i have no correspondence from CO after 10-dec. when you submitted the requested documents ?
> 
> do you receive any mail from CO with mention that external checks will be performed?


Hi mate, I applied on 29/8/2013 and very next week team 13 requested me to provide the employment and unemployment history and explanation, educational full history since primary to till now ... CO. Sent me an email my application is on verification checks. I don't know what is going on there mate to be honest and no idea how Long would it take .....


----------



## Shiv11

Hi Guys,
Anyone from Vic ss got grant recently under subclass 190? I lodged on 16th dec 2013 and last doc police certificate submitted on 20 jan 2014. Yet no update


----------



## dphajh

lovebt said:


> Thanks! I hope you have front loaded everything. PCC / Meds etc.
> 
> Don't wait for the CO to ask for these.


@lovebt... congrats mate.... hope to join you soon....


----------



## bapan

ramaus said:


> Hi Bapan,
> it seems we're on the same boat, but You are from Japan and yours should be much faster than mine. The external check can last from 1 month to 15 or 16 months, nobody knows.
> 
> I would relax if I were you, low risk country. Hopefully it's gonna be a speedy grant.


Thank you very much for your early response.
I am in complex situation. I have passport of both high risk & low risk countries.
So, I am worrying very much.
We are prepared to move sydney as soon as possible, but..........


----------



## Wasee

mafuz767 said:


> Hi mate, I applied on 29/8/2013 and very next week team 13 requested me to provide the employment and unemployment history and explanation, educational full history since primary to till now ... CO. Sent me an email my application is on verification checks. I don't know what is going on there mate to be honest and no idea how Long would it take .....


hmm. when did you CO inform you that your case has been refer for external checks, i think its took 10-12 months at least.


----------



## Wasee

mafuz767 said:


> Hi mate, I applied on 29/8/2013 and very next week team 13 requested me to provide the employment and unemployment history and explanation, educational full history since primary to till now ... CO. Sent me an email my application is on verification checks. I don't know what is going on there mate to be honest and no idea how Long would it take .....


i see , you are on 189 , so 189 applicant from Pakistan and Bangladesh are normally forwarded for external checks and it took almost 18 months time. for 190 external checks took normally 6 months to 12 months.


----------



## mafuz767

Wasee said:


> hmm. when did you CO inform you that your case has been refer for external checks, i think its took 10-12 months at least.


18/11/13 and 10/2/14. I called DIBP and asked what is verification checks and they said verification check is all about my documentation check that I claimed for points and it has no relation with security check


----------



## mafuz767

Wasee said:


> i see , you are on 189 , so 189 applicant from Pakistan and Bangladesh are normally forwarded for external checks and it took almost 18 months time. for 190 external checks took normally 6 months to 12 months.


Very sad


----------



## mafuz767

Wasee said:


> i see , you are on 189 , so 189 applicant from Pakistan and Bangladesh are normally forwarded for external checks and it took almost 18 months time. for 190 external checks took normally 6 months to 12 months.


But my agent said it takes up to 12 months


----------



## jollyjolly

ut0410 said:


> Congratulations Mate!!!


Congratulations. A Quick question What were the entire medical expenses for all the tests for one adult?


----------



## Wasee

mafuz767 said:


> But my agent said it takes up to 12 months


there is a thread , lets update Bangladesh Applicant" so you can see the timelines there.its depends on case to case but normally i have seen 12-18 months at least.


----------



## mafuz767

Wasee said:


> there is a thread , lets update Bangladesh Applicant" so you can see the timelines there.its depends on case to case but normally i have seen 12-18 months at least.


Is it even for onshore applicants? Where is the link mate? If you can give me the thread would be great


----------



## ExpatUmesh

Medical expenses for one Adult is 3200 INR


----------



## Wasee

mafuz767 said:


> Is it even for onshore applicants? Where is the link mate? If you can give me the thread would be great


Lets update Bangladesh applicant Status , 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-update-bangladesh-applicant-status-211.html


----------



## Gaurav Vas

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This is regarding the payment of Visa fees. I have a credit card but it doesn't have the necessary credit limit to pay the visa fees (around Rs. 3,70,000). Is there any other option to pay the visa fees online from India ?
> 
> Thanks,
> VidyaS


Hey VidyaS

I used ICICI AUD Forex card. All you have to do is transfer money in the account and use it. Visit the bank branch for more information.


----------



## jollyjolly

ExpatUmesh said:


> Medical expenses for one Adult is 3200 INR


Thanks ExpatUmesh.Any idea about medical expenses for kids below 5 years?


----------



## it_engg

I have an american express credit card.

has any one used it?
is there any extra amount like service charge etc dedcuted on using amex card?


----------



## imrukhan81

Chana said:


> To Visa holders,
> 
> Can you access VEVO using your TRN number? In my case it doesn't work. but works fine with Visa grant number. Anyone facing the same issue? whom should i inform about this matter?
> 
> Thank you.


Same with me.


----------



## rajfirst

jollyjolly said:


> Congratulations. A Quick question What were the entire medical expenses for all the tests for one adult?


At Fortis, Bangalore -- 3600/adult


----------



## jollyjolly

rajfirst said:


> At Fortis, Bangalore -- 3600/adult


Thanks Raj


----------



## rajfirst

Guys,

I took medical examination yesterday. I checked emedical report and it shows as below:

Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
501 Medical Examination Incomplete Fortis Hospital
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed Fortis Hospital
707 HIV test Incomplete Fortis Hospital

When it will change to completed?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

rajfirst said:


> Guys,
> 
> I took medical examination yesterday. I checked emedical report and it shows as below:
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
> 501 Medical Examination Incomplete Fortis Hospital
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed Fortis Hospital
> 707 HIV test Incomplete Fortis Hospital
> 
> When it will change to completed?


Once hospital uploads all the medical results


----------



## Carolus

Hi there, I'm currently in the later stages of my 189 visa application and was wondering how long it takes for the medical examination details to be updated on your Immi account. I undertook the tests on Monday the 17th in Perth. I would also like to ask whether the results of the blood test (for HIV) and chest xray is sent in an e-mail?


----------



## Gaurav Vas

it_engg said:


> I have an american express credit card.
> 
> has any one used it?
> is there any extra amount like service charge etc dedcuted on using amex card?


Hi 

Although I have not used Amex card for Visa payment, but I was on the verge of using one. Amex does not charge you any service charges for using it to pay Visa fee. However please check with Amex customer care before using one as I do not know which Amex card you possess.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

it_engg said:


> I have an american express credit card.
> 
> has any one used it?
> is there any extra amount like service charge etc dedcuted on using amex card?


Call amex customer care and check your limit in case you havent ..


----------



## Kamagu

Thank youuu!!!


----------



## jre05

rajfirst said:


> Guys,
> 
> I took medical examination yesterday. I checked emedical report and it shows as below:
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
> 501 Medical Examination Incomplete Fortis Hospital
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed Fortis Hospital
> 707 HIV test Incomplete Fortis Hospital
> 
> When it will change to completed?


I would say, you should be happy that your HIV is not in "Referred" status. Because, at your timeline after doing medicals, everyone got "Referred" status for HIV and eventually to "Completed"

Do not expect upload for 3 days. You just took yesterday and it is very early for you to even comment here asking for your status.


----------



## imrukhan81

*skill shortage saustralia 2012-2013*

Hi Guys
A good document on skill shortage in Australia released by Australian government.

http://docs.employment.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/skillshortagesaustralia2012_13.pdf

Imran


----------



## Auzi2012

I have a query. I have applied for 190 application in October. CO was allocated from team 2 and request for info which was provided. Today i receive a mail from team 13 requesting some further info about period of unemployment and etc. What does it means. Does my CO changes or it means i am refereed to external security checks. Please help.


----------



## ExpatUmesh

Expenses for child below 5 years in Pune is 1200 INR
includes general checkup and eye check up


----------



## rajfirst

jre05 said:


> I would say, you should be happy that your HIV is not in "Referred" status. Because, at your timeline after doing medicals, everyone got "Referred" status for HIV and eventually to "Completed"
> 
> Do not expect upload for 3 days. You just took yesterday and it is very early for you to even comment here asking for your status.


OMG! I didnt know that asking about time frame is such a sin..


----------



## rahulreshu

jre05 said:


> I would say, you should be happy that your HIV is not in "Referred" status. Because, at your timeline after doing medicals, everyone got "Referred" status for HIV and eventually to "Completed"
> 
> Do not expect upload for 3 days. You just took yesterday and it is very early for you to even comment here asking for your status.


guess I got lucky with my medical upload because even though the staff at the hospital advised it would take 2 days for them to upload the results, I got the information sheet off the eMedical site on the same evening as the tests and all 3 showed as completed. Now if only that luck would translate to some good new from my CO as well


----------



## nupur

*'hi*



bapan said:


> Dear ramaus,
> 
> Do you have any idea about the duration of external check?
> My CO told me that I am in external check stage.
> My CO does not know how long it takes to finish.
> I am waiting .............
> 
> Regards,
> bapan


Hi bapan

Can u share ur Team and CO initials..
Had you by any chance emailed ur co for ur application status


----------



## it_engg

rahulreshu said:


> guess I got lucky with my medical upload because even though the staff at the hospital advised it would take 2 days for them to upload the results, I got the information sheet off the eMedical site on the same evening as the tests and all 3 showed as completed. Now if only that luck would translate to some good new from my CO as well



just curious about one things.u gave ielts academic as reflected in ur signature.
is it acceptable?


----------



## nupur

Auzi2012 said:


> I have a query. I have applied for 190 application in October. CO was allocated from team 2 and request for info which was provided. Today i receive a mail from team 13 requesting some further info about period of unemployment and etc. What does it means. Does my CO changes or it means i am refereed to external security checks. Please help.


hi what is your co"s initials? from team 2?


----------



## nupur

bapan said:


> Dear ramaus,
> 
> Do you have any idea about the duration of external check?
> My CO told me that I am in external check stage.
> My CO does not know how long it takes to finish.
> I am waiting .............
> 
> Regards,
> bapan


hi bapan,

had your CO mailed you regarding the external check??did he categorically told u that? or was it a generic mail informing you that they do verification checks?


----------



## nupur

n.sh said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am more than delighted to share the news that its a GRANT for me and my family.
> 
> I am just falling short of words to describe the moment. but would like to thank everyone here who helped us in the journey from VETASSESS to till date..it wouldnt have been possible without you.. Sounding like a farewell speech ... NOOOOO , Not at all.. as they say it is not the end, it is just the beginning of our journey..
> 
> I am planning my entry by Mid May or so and have to stay in Canberra - if there's anyone else in the same boat then please send me a msg. Wife n kid will do the first entry with me but permanent move shall be much later for them.
> 
> THANK YOU SO SOOOOOOOOOOOO VERY MUCH.. BE IN TOUCH..
> 
> Deepest regards n wishes for everyone,
> Abhi


congrats and all the best!!:high5:


----------



## rahulreshu

it_engg said:


> just curious about one things.u gave ielts academic as reflected in ur signature.
> is it acceptable?


Yes, academic is harder compared to general and unless specifically general is asked for, either should do.


----------



## rajfirst

rahulreshu said:


> Yes, academic is harder compared to general and unless specifically general is asked for, either should do.


*"The IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise."*

Did anyone told you to take IELTS academic?


----------



## Deep439

ut0410 said:


> Congratulations Mate!!!


Hello fnd

I am the main applicant in my visa bt i dnt have my spouse name in my passport as it was made bfore marrg bt my spouse has changed surname as of mine n my name(spouse) too in her passport.
Is spouse name mandatory in my passport too for pcc or anything else??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## msalmank

Hi All,

I'm wondering about Form 80... Does it only apply if one has travelled to other countries? Or should I fill it nonetheless to save time? (I have never travelled abroad)

Regards.


----------



## msalmank

All - I just logged into Immi.gov to check my application. I noticed that under both my application and my wife's, it now says this "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

Does that mean medicals aren't required at all? I did go for my Medical exams (after getting the HAP ID, etc.) yesterday. Perhaps the clinic uploaded my tests and after the results, no more tests are required?

Any information?

Regards.
Salman Khalid


----------



## VidyaS

Gaurav Vas said:


> Hey VidyaS
> 
> I used ICICI AUD Forex card. All you have to do is transfer money in the account and use it. Visit the bank branch for more information.


Thanks much Gaurav. I will inquire about this.


----------



## VidyaS

battulas78 said:


> Other option is to buy a Forex card from Hdfc or Icici for required amount in AUD, I know a few has dine from chennai.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks Santhosh. Let me check that.


----------



## VidyaS

Nishant Dundas said:


> My wife has.
> Please share your doubt.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant. I am trying to find out if any dependent received visa whose IELTS score is less than 4.5 atleast in one of the sections (for example: 2 in Speaking), but got an average score of 4.5.


----------



## rahulreshu

rajfirst said:


> *"The IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise."*
> 
> Did anyone told you to take IELTS academic?


I took academic because I was originally thinking of going to Australia/NZ for further studies. I then confirmed with my agent (and probably also here) that academic scores would be ok to submit.


----------



## VidyaS

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Vidya,
> 
> *Option 1:-
> *Depending on your monthly salary payout, you could file for a request with your credit card folks and have them increase the limit to 4 lakhs.
> 
> *Option 2:- *
> If you are going through an agent, you could check with the agent if they could use their Amex card for you and you could deposit the money into their account.
> 
> *Option 3:-*
> You could check with ICICI bank, they do provide an instant credit card that you could use for such purposes.


Thanks Neville


----------



## misguided

Congrats lovebt

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 19/02/2014
01 sdpeter *107*
02 n.sh *50*
02 lovebt *32*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 18/02/2014
01 yangxh7 *62*
02 nischau *52*
03 2013 *72*
04 Jullz *160* 

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 17/02/2014
01 Peanut48 *61*
02 AGNES26 *43*
03 bc_ashu *75*
04 AusLover2013 *130* 


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 14/02/2014
01 garden *37*
02 thinkpanther *28*
02 delta40 *62*
02 naur33n *102*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*
03 hashtagPR *48*
04 magneto *52*


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*
03 cherry83 *51*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
01 mohsinhere *168*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
01 jre05 *51*
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 04/02/2014
01 csa975 *42*


----------



## AncientGlory

Carolus said:


> I undertook the tests on Monday the 17th in Perth. I would also like to ask whether the results of the blood test (for HIV) and chest xray is sent in an e-mail?


I did my medical test last year April. The results were posted to me.


----------



## reddy84

Deep439 said:


> Hello fnd
> 
> I am the main applicant in my visa bt i dnt have my spouse name in my passport as it was made bfore marrg bt my spouse has changed surname as of mine n my name(spouse) too in her passport.
> Is spouse name mandatory in my passport too for pcc or anything else??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


Hi Mate, 
To be on safer end you should be able to get an endorsement on your passport at any of the embassy offices by presenting sufficient proof of your marriage like Marriage certificate, joint bank account + wedding invitations + photos. 


Secondly PCC doesnt require any spouse name to be included into your passport. 

Cheers
Sravan


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 19/02/2014
01 sdpeter *107*
02 n.sh *50*
02 lovebt *32*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 18/02/2014
01 yangxh7 *62*
02 nischau *52*
03 2013 *72*
04 Jullz *160* 

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 17/02/2014
01 Peanut48 *61*
02 AGNES26 *43*
03 bc_ashu *75*
04 AusLover2013 *130* 


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 14/02/2014
01 garden *37*
02 thinkpanther *28*
02 delta40 *62*
02 naur33n *102*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*
03 hashtagPR *48*
04 magneto *52*


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*
03 cherry83 *51*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
01 mohsinhere *168*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
01 jre05 *51*
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 04/02/2014
01 csa975 *42*


----------



## rein_marco

AncientGlory said:


> I did my medical test last year April. The results were posted to me.


Hi. You said you did it last year. We're you able to use this med exam for the current visa aapplication? 

And what did you do with the result that was sent to you?


----------



## bapan

nupur said:


> Hi bapan
> 
> Can u share ur Team and CO initials..
> Had you by any chance emailed ur co for ur application status


Brisbane GSM Team 33 (AK).
I asked him that is it possible to give me a idea about visa processing time.
But he told me it is difficult to say. He told me that some cases took 18 months.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

msalmank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm wondering about Form 80... Does it only apply if one has travelled to other countries? Or should I fill it nonetheless to save time? (I have never travelled abroad)
> 
> Regards.


Its compulsory no matter what

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

*grant*

Dear Forum,

Finally i have received my grant Yesterday. My visa type is 489.

Thank you all for help and support.

Amit


----------



## Santhosh.15

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> Finally i have received my grant Yesterday. My visa type is 489.
> 
> Thank you all for help and support.
> 
> Amit


Congrats buddy. Have fun and good luck.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Nishant Dundas

VidyaS said:


> Thanks Nishant. I am trying to find out if any dependent received visa whose IELTS score is less than 4.5 atleast in one of the sections (for example: 2 in Speaking), but got an average score of 4.5.


Vidya,

Dependent will require to have 4.5 in each module.
If not possible, then they can submit a letter from the college stating that the language of study was English.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ExpatUmesh

msalmank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm wondering about Form 80... Does it only apply if one has travelled to other countries? Or should I fill it nonetheless to save time? (I have never travelled abroad)
> 
> Regards.


Form 80 is optional document, however all CO ask for it so it is sort of mandatory. No connection with traveling abroad


----------



## kaurivneet

Has anyone got CO assigned from Adelaide Team 08? I was contacted by CO on 10 Feb requesting for additional docs.I uploaded the same on 18 Feb and also mailed the documents.Just curious to know when they will contact back..The wait part is the hardest!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

kaurivneet said:


> Has anyone got CO assigned from Adelaide Team 08? I was contacted by CO on 10 Feb requesting for additional docs.I uploaded the same on 18 Feb and also mailed the documents.Just curious to know when they will contact back..The wait part is the hardest!!


Don't worry!!
Be patient please!!
Your grant will be coming soon.
People have been waiting for 2mns too, so just have faith and the golden mail will be coming soon

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## 0z_dream

Congrats amitkumarchaudhary :hippie::hippie::hippie::hippie:

*TYPE 189*

*
21/10/13---------verg----------------------------------Grant: 23/01/14
08/11/13----------Surjeet.kandasi-------------------Grant: 24/01/14
08/11/13----------vinayapte11------------------------Grant: 30/01/14
09/11/13----------Probasi------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14
09/11/13----------samkalu-----------------------------Grant: 08/01/14
12/11/13----------Sathiya------------------------------Grant: 31/12/13
13/11/13----------anhalim------------------------------Grant: 30/01/14 
23/11/13----------PkBlr----------------------------------GRANT: 04/12/13
25/11/13----------mohit2903---------------------------Grant: 14/01/14
27/11/13----------Ishot557---------------------------Grant: 31/01/14
28/11/13----------sunilnanda-------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 *
_
04/12/13----------rahulreshu-------------CO: 20/01/14----------
04/12/13----------Jas1481----------------CO: 15/01/14----------_
*
04/12/13----------nithila.nagu------------CO: 23/01/14---------Grant: 04/02/14 
05/12/13----------2013--------------------CO: 15/01/14--------Grant: 18/02/14
05/12/13----------epahuja----------------CO: 13/01/14--------Grant: 17/01/14
05/12/13----------Panko-------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14
09/12/13----------sigamani----------------------------------------Grant: 03/02/14
10/12/13----------khatri---------------------------------------------Grant: 21/01/14 *
_
12/12/13----------0z_dream-------------CO: 24/01/14
14/12/13----------sumdur----------------CO: 24/01/14----------_
*
14/12/13----------bang2012------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 04/02/14 
16/12/13----------BlackBelt--------------CO: 23/01/14----------Grant: 06/02/14
16/12/13----------jpspringall---------------------------------------Grant: 29/01/14
16/12/13----------jre05-------------------CO: 03/2/14-----------Grant: 06/02/14 
17/12/13----------rubonno1----------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
19/12/13----------SRS_2013---------------------------------------Grant: 12/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------svspavan--------------CO: 03/02/14----------
_
*
27/12/13----------monu17-------------------------------------------Grant: 04/02/14
28/12/13----------novaprospekt---------CO: 05/02/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
28/12/13----------imrukhan81---------------------------------------Grant: 06/02/14 
28/12/13----------nischau-----------------CO:10/01/14-----------Grant: 18/02/14
*
30/12/13----------rajesh2478
_
04/01/14----------pailas (Srini)-----------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------Kaurivneet-------
_
13/01/14----------Jinc---------------------CO: 06/02/14----------
_
13/01/14----------btkarthikram-
_
16/01/14----------misguided------------CO: 12/02/14----------
*
17/01/14----------thinkpanther----------CO: 10/02/14----------Grant 14/02/14
*
18/01/14----------nectar_s---------------CO: 11/02/14----------
_
*TYPE 190*

*
18/10/13----------expat2aus-----------CO: 16/11/13------------Grant 23/01/14
30/10/13----------snarayan-------------CO: 17/11/13------------Grant 28/01/14
30/10/13----------rjx---------------------------------------------------Grant 10/02/14
01/11/13----------VincentDo-------------CO: 18/12/13------------Grant 15/01/14
01/11/13-----------cyberkidpk----------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14 
04/11/13----------naur33n---------------CO: 18/01/14------------Grant: 14/02/14
05/11/13----------Manju------------------CO: 08/01/14------------Grant: 23/01/14 
05/11/13----------Blesse-----------------CO: 16/12/13-------------Grant: 07/02/14 
07/11/13----------DesiTadka-------------CO: 21/01/14-------------Grant: 13/02/14 
08/11/13----------rvijay------------------------------------------------Grant: 28/01/14 
08/11/13----------saghirq----------------CO: 02/01/14------------Grant: 07/02/14
*
_
09/11/13----------nupur-------------------CO: 16/01/14----------_
*
09/11/13---------RPSunny---------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
10/11/13---------singhda----------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
11/11/13---------Maverick7185-----------CO: 09/01/14----------Grant: 11/02/14
*
_
12/11/13----------rrag----------------------CO: 13/01/14---_
*
12/11/13----------Zaxter--------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 24/01/14 
12/11/13----------jeevan00-----------------CO: 21/01/14----------Grant: 28/01/14
14/11/13----------cooloz82--------------------------------------------Grant: 15/01/14
14/11/13----------DEVESH_27-----------------------------------------Grant: 20/01/14 *
14/11/13----------rkn0723---------
*
18/11/13----------Natswray--------------------------------------------Grant: 13/01/14
18/11/13----------Chana---------------------CO: 14/01/14----------Grant: 05/02/14
20/11/13----------190applicant-------------CO: 16/01/14----------Grant: 03/02/14 *
_
21/11/13----------Rathesh-------------------CO: 14/01/14
22/11/13----------bal--------------------------CO: 9/01/14-_
*
23/11/13----------aryal-----------------------CO: 11/01/14---------GRANT 07/02/14 
21/11/13 ---------rebecca-j-green------------------------------------GRANT 28/01/14 
27/11/13----------hashtagPR-------------------------------------------GRANT 13/02/14 
29/11/13 ---------SandMine-------------------------------------------GRANT 23/01/14
29/11/13----------kingjkraal-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
30/11/13----------anthoney-------------------------------------------GRANT 22/01/14
01/12/13----------Anj79---------------------CO:14/01/14-----------GRANT 30/01/14
01/12/13----------ali.sajid-------------------CO:18/01/14-----------GRANT 22/01/14
02/12/13----------Vamshi4happy----------CO: 18/01/14-----------GRANT 05/02/14
02/12/13-----------priyank------------------------------------------- GRANT 18/01/14
02/12/13-----------Afaque------------------------------------------ GRANT 21/01/14 
04/12/13-----------nadh1981 -----------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14 
05/12/13----------Sharmaabhi------------CO:18/01/14-------------GRANT 06/02/14
04/12/13-----------bc_ashu-----------------CO:29/01/14-----------GRANT 17/02/14
04/12/13----------upendrasingh---------------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 *
05/12/13----------bharadwajsvr---
_
04/12/13----------jfmiti----------------------CO:29/01/14_
06/12/13----------Sunnydee-----
*
06/12/13----------Jellybean17----------------------------------------GRANT 24/01/14
09/12/13----------irfan566--------------------------------------------GRANT 29/01/14 *
_
11/12/13----------IAA81---------------------CO:30/01/14_
*
11/12/13----------nicanikkz-------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
12/12/13----------DKY--------------------------------------------------GRANT 03/02/14 
13/12/13----------delta40---------------------------------------------GRANT 14/02/14 
*
_
13/12/13----------tuba--------------------CO:03/02/14
16/12/13----------salfons-----------------CO:30/01/14
16/12/13----------SAMD_Oz--------------CO:05/02/14_
*
16/12/13----------Bliss-------------------------------------------------GRANT 10/02/14
16/12/13----------bobinv----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14
17/12/13----------friction----------------------------------------------GRANT 04/02/14 *
_
17/12/13----------Ramaus---------------CO:31/01/14_
*
18/12/13----------Peanut48-----------------------------------------GRANT 17/02/14 
18/12/13----------thirusat---------------CO:05/02/14------------GRANT 11/02/14 
18/12/13----------ratnesh.nagori-----------------------------------GRANT 06/02/14 
18/12/13----------yangxh7--------------CO:11/02/14------------GRANT 18/02/14 
*
_
19/12/13----------Gaurav Vas----------CO:06/02/14_
*
19/12/13----------Sai2Aus-------------------------------------------GRANT 05/02/14 
21/12/13----------AGNES26-----------CO:13/02/14-------------GRANT 17/02/14 
*
_
21/12/13----------adudecool----------CO:10/02/14
23/12/13----------itstudent1985-----CO: 06/02/14----------
_
*
23/12/13----------cherry83-----------------------------------------GRANT 12/02/14 
*_
24/12/13----------Deejay_TNT-----CO: 19/02/14----------
_
27/12/13----------askchennai-------
*
31/12/13----------n.sh-----------------------------------------GRANT 19/02/14 
*
_
08/01/14----------ut0410------------CO: 13/02/14----------
_
02/02/2014 -------askmohit-------------------------------------
06/02/14----------Neville Smith------
13/02/14----------CSP-----------------

*TYPE 489*
VISA_LODGED----------USER----------CO ALLOCATION----------GRANT
_
06/12/13----------jayptl-----------------CO:30/01/14_
*
06/12/13--Amitkumarchaudhary------CO:30/01/14-----GRANT 19/02/14 *


----------



## Auzi2012

Dear Friends I am 190 applicant with CO from team 2. . I inquired a status update from my CO (which is from team 2) yesterday and receive a mail from team 13 requesting for some documents. Further today is receive a following mail from my CO (team 2)

Dear xyz,



Thank you for your email.



The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.

The standard processing time for a SN190 visa application is 6 months, however this does not mean that all applications will be finalised within this timeframe. Processing time service standards for different types of visa applications are linked to the Portfolio Budget Statements. We aim to process 75 per cent of cases within these service standards, however actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.

See: Visa Processing Time Service Standards

We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.



The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.



At this stage there is no further information required from you.



I trust this has sufficiently answered your query.



Should i consider my case is referred to External Security checks. Moreover being an 190 applicant from HR country (Pakistan), how much time it will approx take for these checks to be finished.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Auzi2012 said:


> Dear Friends I am 190 applicant with CO from team 2. . I inquired a status update from my CO (which is from team 2) yesterday and receive a mail from team 13 requesting for some documents. Further today is receive a following mail from my CO (team 2)
> 
> Dear xyz,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> 
> The standard processing time for a SN190 visa application is 6 months, however this does not mean that all applications will be finalised within this timeframe. Processing time service standards for different types of visa applications are linked to the Portfolio Budget Statements. We aim to process 75 per cent of cases within these service standards, however actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.
> 
> See: Visa Processing Time Service Standards
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> At this stage there is no further information required from you.
> 
> I trust this has sufficiently answered your query.
> 
> Should i consider my case is referred to External Security checks. Moreover being an 190 applicant from HR country (Pakistan), how much time it will approx take for these checks to be finished.



Yup you are referred for external checks.
It can take 6-12 months

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## 0z_dream

Auzi2012 said:


> Dear Friends I am 190 applicant with CO from team 2. . I inquired a status update from my CO (which is from team 2) yesterday and receive a mail from team 13 requesting for some documents. Further today is receive a following mail from my CO (team 2)
> 
> Dear xyz,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> 
> The standard processing time for a SN190 visa application is 6 months, however this does not mean that all applications will be finalised within this timeframe. Processing time service standards for different types of visa applications are linked to the Portfolio Budget Statements. We aim to process 75 per cent of cases within these service standards, however actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.
> 
> See: Visa Processing Time Service Standards
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> At this stage there is no further information required from you.
> 
> 
> 
> I trust this has sufficiently answered your query.
> 
> 
> 
> Should i consider my case is referred to External Security checks. Moreover being an 190 applicant from HR country (Pakistan), how much time it will approx take for these checks to be finished.


May i knw the initials of your co from team 2, mine is PB from team 2


----------



## AncientGlory

rein_marco said:


> Hi. You said you did it last year. We're you able to use this med exam for the current visa aapplication?
> 
> And what did you do with the result that was sent to you?


Yes I was able to use the same medical exam results. I applied for the visa last month and the case officer immediately decided that no further medicals were required.

I did nothing with the results they sent me. I still have them. I only attached the reciepts I got from medibank with my visa application. That was enough for the case officer.


----------



## AncientGlory

kaurivneet said:


> Has anyone got CO assigned from Adelaide Team 08? I was contacted by CO on 10 Feb requesting for additional docs.I uploaded the same on 18 Feb and also mailed the documents.Just curious to know when they will contact back..The wait part is the hardest!!


Same thing going on with me. A CO from Adelaide Team 08 contacted me on 17th Feb for additional documents and I uploaded them the same day. Now waiting.


----------



## nectar_s

kaurivneet said:


> Has anyone got CO assigned from Adelaide Team 08? I was contacted by CO on 10 Feb requesting for additional docs.I uploaded the same on 18 Feb and also mailed the documents.Just curious to know when they will contact back..The wait part is the hardest!!



Mine is also Adelaide Team 08 - CO - KR..

I have submitted additional docs 17th ... waiting for an update..


----------



## nectar_s

Hospitals confirmed that medicals are uploaded, but i m unable to see the same in e-medicals, have they really uploaded the same or anywhere i miss something . (moderated)


----------



## SRS_2013

Had not been active for some time....

so good to see soo many grants....

*CONGRATS *to all who got their grants.... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

and wishing a speedy grant for all those who are waiting... :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:

Oz_dream...do not worry....i pray that you get your grant at the earliest... ray2:


----------



## nkv

visitkangaroos said:


> which bank was that?


hsbc


----------



## Deep439

reddy84 said:


> Hi Mate,
> To be on safer end you should be able to get an endorsement on your passport at any of the embassy offices by presenting sufficient proof of your marriage like Marriage certificate, joint bank account + wedding invitations + photos.
> 
> Secondly PCC doesnt require any spouse name to be included into your passport.
> 
> Cheers
> Sravan


Thnx sravan fr ur reply

Also guide wat i hv read in some posts that visa letter is required for pcc ?? Is it true or can v go for pcc aftr lodging eoi and before getng invitation??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## nkv

nectar_s said:


> Hospitals confirmed that medicals are uploaded, but i m unable to see the same in e-medicals, have they really uploaded the same or anywhere i miss something . pl advice.


If the meds are received by DIAC then generally organize health link shall disappear from your eVisa Immiaccount page, which indiacates that medical are received by DIAC's health group (this is just indicative and not a sure shot way to know).


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Deep439 said:


> Thnx sravan fr ur reply
> 
> Also guide wat i hv read in some posts that visa letter is required for pcc ?? Is it true or can v go for pcc aftr lodging eoi and before getng invitation??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


You can apply for PCC after lodging eoi too.
Issue is that some PCC centers allow and some are adamant on asking for visa letter.
I suggest you visit your nearest passport seva Kendra and ask.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nandkumar

*Communication from CO*

I had applied for Visa 189 for 221214 (Internal Auditor) with 70 points. I had positive assessment from Vetassess stating that at least 3 years was relevant (Relevant work experience was 3 years) and qualification was highly relevant. 

The CO has mailed me today stating that my work experience of only 2 years will be considered for calculating points stating that the skills assessing authority have considered 3 years of skilled employment and one of these years is required to meet the minimum skill requirements for the occupation and he can only award me 2 years of skilled overseas work on the basis of my employment.

Should i withdraw application? I never heard of such thing with job code assessed by Vetassess.

Seniors, please advise.


----------



## 0z_dream

Thank you 


SRS_2013 said:


> Had not been active for some time....
> 
> so good to see soo many grants....
> 
> *[Congrats* to all who got their grants.... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> and wishing a speedy grant for all those who are waiting... :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Oz_dream...do not worry....i pray that you get your grant at the earliest... ray2:


----------



## rein_marco

Nandkumar said:


> I had applied for Visa 189 for 221214 (Internal Auditor) with 70 points. I had positive assessment from Vetassess stating that at least 3 years was relevant (Relevant work experience was 3 years) and qualification was highly relevant.
> 
> The CO has mailed me today stating that my work experience of only 2 years will be considered for calculating points stating that the skills assessing authority have considered 3 years of skilled employment and one of these years is required to meet the minimum skill requirements for the occupation and he can only award me 2 years of skilled overseas work on the basis of my employment.
> 
> Should i withdraw application? I never heard of such thing with job code assessed by Vetassess.
> 
> Seniors, please advise.


why would you withdraw your application? Even with only 2 years of experience your points are still 65 (given that you only claimed 5 points for overseas employement). which means you are still qualified, which means they will still give you a grant.


----------



## rein_marco

updated Nandkumar

Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410
17/01/14-------------Gyan
02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14---------GhouseYaseen
13/01/14---------kaurivneet--------------10/02/14
13/01/14---------btkarthikram-----------13/02/14
13/01/14---------Jinc-----------------------06/02/14
16/01/14---------misguided--------------12/02/14
17/01/14---------thinkpanther-----------10/02/14--------------14/02/14
18/01/14---------lovebt-------------------14/02/14----------------19/02/14
18/01/14---------Nectar_s----------------11/02/14-----
20/01/14---------nextgoal
20/01/14---------shreyas.mys-----------10/02/14--------------11/02/14
22/01/14---------AncientGlory-----------17/02/14-------------
27/01/14---------zlb-----------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14
27/01/14---------Nandkumar-------------20/02/14
29/01/14---------rein_marco
31/01/14---------reddy84
01/02/14---------ben roberto------------18/02/14
04/02/14---------jcmk
06/02/14---------Neville Smith
10/02/14---------j_head
12/02/14---------irrara
14/02/14---------msalmank

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh


----------



## sumdur

I have submitted additionally requested docs by CO on 1st Feb. I can see docs ststus change by CO as RECEIVED on13th Feb.

After that again my CO is silent on GRANT. Should I send him the e-mail as reminder.

How much time does CO takes once he receives the additional docs.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## reddy84

Deep439 said:


> Thnx sravan fr ur reply
> 
> Also guide wat i hv read in some posts that visa letter is required for pcc ?? Is it true or can v go for pcc aftr lodging eoi and before getng invitation??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


Hi mate, 
It depends on which country PCC you are applying for 
India and some middle east you dont need any visa/CO to issue letter for PCC, while for Singapore and few other countries would require letter from CO requesting PCC. 

Also any PCC is valid only for 2-3 mnth, so I would suggest once you have filed your visa application, same day you can apply for PCC where ever possible. 

Trust this clarifies your query. 


Cheers
Sravan


----------



## nectar_s

Just to correct about PCC, its valid for one year from the date of issue.




reddy84 said:


> Hi mate,
> It depends on which country PCC you are applying for
> India and some middle east you dont need any visa/CO to issue letter for PCC, while for Singapore and few other countries would require letter from CO requesting PCC.
> 
> Also any PCC is valid only for 2-3 mnth, so I would suggest once you have filed your visa application, same day you can apply for PCC where ever possible.
> 
> Trust this clarifies your query.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Sravan


----------



## rein_marco

@reddy84 hows your application? Any CO yet?


----------



## nectar_s

Thanks for your information. I thought the status automatically changes once the hospital uploads..



nkv said:


> If the meds are received by DIAC then generally organize health link shall disappear from your eVisa Immiaccount page, which indiacates that medical are received by DIAC's health group (this is just indicative and not a sure shot way to know).


----------



## rein_marco

Why is it saying that this thread is moved?


----------



## 0z_dream

rein_marco said:


> updated Nandkumar
> 
> Type190
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14---------GhouseYaseen
> 13/01/14---------kaurivneet--------------10/02/14
> 13/01/14---------btkarthikram-----------13/02/14
> 13/01/14---------Jinc-----------------------06/02/14
> 16/01/14---------misguided--------------12/02/14
> 17/01/14---------thinkpanther-----------10/02/14--------------14/02/14
> 18/01/14---------lovebt-------------------14/02/14----------------19/02/14
> 18/01/14---------Nectar_s----------------11/02/14-----
> 20/01/14---------nextgoal
> 20/01/14---------shreyas.mys-----------10/02/14--------------11/02/14
> 22/01/14---------AncientGlory-----------17/02/14-------------
> 27/01/14---------zlb-----------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14
> 27/01/14---------Nandkumar-------------20/02/14
> 29/01/14---------rein_marco
> 31/01/14---------reddy84
> 01/02/14---------ben roberto------------18/02/14
> 04/02/14---------jcmk
> 06/02/14---------Neville Smith
> 10/02/14---------j_head
> 12/02/14---------irrara
> 14/02/14---------msalmank
> 
> TYPE 489
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 10/01/14------------dphajh


Good job frnd, could you please add people like us who are still waiting for the grant to your list , please see my last updated list , so that we can follow just ur list here  and misguided too


----------



## harshaldesai

Guys,

Whats the appox time frame for further update post Medicals? We did our medicals yesterday. Do we have to update our CO with the same? 

Whats the next step? We are done with submitting all documents, Form 80, PCC, etc etc. 

Regards,


----------



## 0z_dream

rein_marco said:


> Why is it saying that this thread is moved?


again
moderators merged threads


----------



## rein_marco

0z_dream said:


> Good job frnd, could you please add people like us who are still waiting for the grant to your list , please see my last updated list , so that we can follow just ur list here  and misguided too


This is actually misguided's list. I can do that but where did this thread go? Where did it get merged I with?


----------



## ramaus

rein_marco said:


> This is actually misguided's list. I can do that but where did this thread go? Where did it get merged I with?


No Grant for 189 / 190 applicants on 20th, what an odd day ?


----------



## 0z_dream

rein_marco said:


> This is actually misguided's list. I can do that but where did this thread go? Where did it get merged I with?


2014 189 &190 is merged with 2013 189 & 190, all the post are here as per the date and time


----------



## DesiTadka

You can upload your eRefferal letter which reflets HAP ID and email the same to your CO. The actual results will be uploaded directly by the institution where you went through the medical tests.

Next step is to wait and keep checking your email... 



harshaldesai said:


> Guys,
> 
> Whats the appox time frame for further update post Medicals? We did our medicals yesterday. Do we have to update our CO with the same?
> 
> Whats the next step? We are done with submitting all documents, Form 80, PCC, etc etc.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## rickyjames123

my visa application rejected
No. 84509284597622DC4


----------



## rajfirst

rickyjames123 said:


> my visa application rejected
> No. 84509284597622DC4


for what reason? :O


----------



## olways

Nandkumar said:


> I had applied for Visa 189 for 221214 (Internal Auditor) with 70 points. I had positive assessment from Vetassess stating that at least 3 years was relevant (Relevant work experience was 3 years) and qualification was highly relevant.
> 
> The CO has mailed me today stating that my work experience of only 2 years will be considered for calculating points stating that the skills assessing authority have considered 3 years of skilled employment and one of these years is required to meet the minimum skill requirements for the occupation and he can only award me 2 years of skilled overseas work on the basis of my employment.
> 
> Should i withdraw application? I never heard of such thing with job code assessed by Vetassess.
> 
> Seniors, please advise.


Ask her where she got this. Yes, one year post qualification is required, but that should not deduct anything from your years of employment. There is no place stating that 1 year will be deducted from what has been recognized by VETASSESS during immigration process.


----------



## harshaldesai

rickyjames123 said:


> my visa application rejected
> No. 84509284597622DC4


Sad to hear about it.

Have they given any reason?


----------



## Nandkumar

Yup. I have not given myself 5 points but Skill Select calculated the same based on relevant experience. Relevant experience is based purely on VETASSESS assessment letter.


----------



## TimeSpace

irrara said:


> The first part of my documents (90% as well ) was uploaded on the 12th, and the status changed to Received on the 13th.
> The last part was uploaded on Saturday and the status has not changed yet.
> So, I think they change the status manually


Hi, irrara,

The status of the file I uploaded yesterday has changed to 'received' today.

How about your files?


----------



## rajfirst

TimeSpace said:


> Hi, irrara,
> 
> The status of the file I uploaded yesterday has changed to 'received' today.
> 
> How about your files?


Status of all files have been changed to 'received' today except Medicals


----------



## imrukhan81

*skill shortage saustralia 2012-2013*

Hi Guys,

A good document on skill shortage in Australia released by Australian government.

http://docs.employment.gov.au/system...lia2012_13.pdf

Imran


----------



## irrara

TimeSpace said:


> Hi, irrara,
> 
> The status of the file I uploaded yesterday has changed to 'received' today.
> 
> How about your files?


Hi!
Mine are still required 
but this is actually a good sign, which confirms that documents are processed manually and obviously by different people 

By the way, when I uploaded the form 80, it has not appeared in the type list (so I do not see the status for the form 80). Is it the same for you?


----------



## TimeSpace

rajfirst said:


> Status of all files have been changed to 'received' today except Medicals


Congratuations!

Seems you got CO allocated today.


----------



## TimeSpace

irrara said:


> Hi!
> Mine are still required
> but this is actually a good sign, which confirms that documents are processed manually and obviously by different people
> 
> By the way, when I uploaded the form 80, it has not appeared in the type list (so I do not see the status for the form 80). Is it the same for you?


Yes.

The types in the list are only some recommended ones and 'Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment' disapears for me as well.


----------



## rein_marco

TimeSpace said:


> Congratuations!
> 
> Seems you got CO allocated today.


It is not indicative of it. My docs were changed to received on 13/02.still non feedback from CO


----------



## Auzi2012

Dear Friends I am 190 applicant with CO from team 2. . I inquired a status update from my CO (which is from team 2) yesterday and receive a mail from team 13 requesting for some documents. Further today is receive a following mail from my CO (team 2)

Dear xyz,

Thank you for your email.

The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.

The standard processing time for a SN190 visa application is 6 months, however this does not mean that all applications will be finalised within this timeframe. Processing time service standards for different types of visa applications are linked to the Portfolio Budget Statements. We aim to process 75 per cent of cases within these service standards, however actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.

See: Visa Processing Time Service Standards

We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.

At this stage there is no further information required from you.

I trust this has sufficiently answered your query.

Should i consider my case is referred to External Security checks. Moreover being an 190 applicant from HR country (Pakistan), how much time it will approx take for these checks to be finished.


----------



## AncientGlory

rein_marco said:


> why would you withdraw your application? Even with only 2 years of experience your points are still 65 (given that you only claimed 5 points for overseas employement). which means you are still qualified, which means they will still give you a grant.


This is not the case actually. DIBP has mentioned clearly that if you have over claimed your points, you visa might get rejected even if you meet the minimum point requirements. 

The reason is that the time you get your invitation is based on your points, not based on whether you make the minimum point requirements. If the above rule is not there, people can cheat the system, claiming more points than they have. For an example, a person with 60 points can claim 90 points and get an invitation earlier.


----------



## Luqman

Auzi2012 said:


> Dear Friends I am 190 applicant with CO from team 2. . I inquired a status update from my CO (which is from team 2) yesterday and receive a mail from team 13 requesting for some documents. Further today is receive a following mail from my CO (team 2)
> 
> Dear xyz,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.
> 
> The standard processing time for a SN190 visa application is 6 months, however this does not mean that all applications will be finalised within this timeframe. Processing time service standards for different types of visa applications are linked to the Portfolio Budget Statements. We aim to process 75 per cent of cases within these service standards, however actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors.
> 
> See: Visa Processing Time Service Standards
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> At this stage there is no further information required from you.
> 
> I trust this has sufficiently answered your query.
> 
> Should i consider my case is referred to External Security checks. Moreover being an 190 applicant from HR country (Pakistan), how much time it will approx take for these checks to be finished.


Same is the case with my application. Brother we need to be patient all of us will get grant soon Inshallah.


----------



## mafuz767

Nishant Dundas said:


> Vidya,
> 
> Dependent will require to have 4.5 in each module.
> If not possible, then they can submit a letter from the college stating that the language of study was English.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


NO you gave the WRONG answer mate. Dear all forum members, if we are confused in any question, better keep silent rather giving wrong answer. Dependent need average of 4.5 , does not matter in any module 1 even...


----------



## savioanbu

Hi All,

I've been posting this concern over a few posts but unable to get any feedback.

I came across the below line in the ACS guidelines page. 

_References need to describe your duties and responsibilities as stated by your employer. Generic job 
descriptions are not acceptable and will be assessed as not suitable. 
_

I'm unable to judge the extent of the word "Generic". I'm planning to lodge an Assessment for Developer Programmer for my wife and I've got the below as roles and Responsibilities listed in the Declaration made by her Manager. Please can some one review this and let me know if this is okay. If someone has received a positive assessment with a similar list of roles, please let me know.


************************************************************************
I confirm her duties and responsibilities as below:
•	Review Requirement and Functional Specifications, Participate in Requirement/Design Walk through sessions with Clients and Business Analysts to understand System Requirements and Proposed Solutions
•	Assess Technical Feasibility along with Impact Analysis of the Proposed Solution and Draft Design Specifications and Unit Test Plans
•	Develop or modify existing code as per the signed off Specifications 
•	Conduct Developer-level Testing and document unit test results and support QA teams to ensure quality of code
•	Support Implementation and Migration by executing tasks assigned as part of the Implementation plan
•	Participate in or conduct Knowledge Transfer sessions for Support Handover
•	Adhere to agreed SLAs for Production Support. Analyse issues logged and classify them as Bugs, Training Issues or Change Requests
•	For Training Issues, educate the client on the Functionality and suggest workarounds
•	Fix Bugs and Coding errors identified by correcting the code and work closely with the QA teams to ensure quality of delivered code; provide automatic or manual correction procedures for the processes impacted due to the Bug, if any. 
•	Understand the complexity of the Change Requests identified and direct them accordingly to the Project Manager or Account Manager with the analysis
•	Assist the Technical writers with inputs for publication of User Guides, Help Texts and other End-User Documentation

She has worked on the below Tools:
•	BI Publisher/XML Publisher
•	Oracle Business Intelligence Enterprise Edition (OBIEE)
***********************************************************************

Thanks,
Savio


----------



## Shiv11

Hi Guys,
Today (20 Feb 2014) evening by 6 pm got mail from CO (brisbane-->gsm-->team34) and I have been asked below docs:

Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
● See Detailed Section regarding date Australian Computer Society has deemed your Work Skilled
Evidence of Character
● Form 80 (attached)
Evidence of Birth or Age
● Birth Certificate

I had submitted all docs in starting but I don't know why I have been asked again.

For Evidence of Birth or Age, I don't have any thing other than passport or 10th Certificate. Previously I submitted Passport.

Now should I submit both passport and 10th Certificate for Evidence of Birth or Age?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Shiv11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today (20 Feb 2014) evening by 6 pm got mail from CO (brisbane-->gsm-->team34) and I have been asked below docs:
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● See Detailed Section regarding date Australian Computer Society has deemed your Work Skilled
> Evidence of Character
> ● Form 80 (attached)
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> ● Birth Certificate
> 
> I had submitted all docs in starting but I don't know why I have been asked again.
> 
> For Evidence of Birth or Age, I don't have any thing other than passport or 10th Certificate. Previously I submitted Passport.
> 
> Now should I submit both passport and 10th Certificate for Evidence of Birth or Age?


For birth certificate upload 10th certificate. 

Even you uploaded all the docs before, just reply CO with all docs attached.


----------



## Wasee

Luqman said:


> Same is the case with my application. Brother we need to be patient all of us will get grant soon Inshallah.


Do you received similar email from CO??


----------



## savioanbu

savioanbu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been posting this concern over a few posts but unable to get any feedback.
> 
> I came across the below line in the ACS guidelines page.
> 
> _References need to describe your duties and responsibilities as stated by your employer. Generic job
> descriptions are not acceptable and will be assessed as not suitable.
> _
> 
> I'm unable to judge the extent of the word "Generic". I'm planning to lodge an Assessment for Developer Programmer for my wife and I've got the below as roles and Responsibilities listed in the Declaration made by her Manager. Please can some one review this and let me know if this is okay. If someone has received a positive assessment with a similar list of roles, please let me know.
> 
> 
> ************************************************************************
> I confirm her duties and responsibilities as below:
> •	Review Requirement and Functional Specifications, Participate in Requirement/Design Walk through sessions with Clients and Business Analysts to understand System Requirements and Proposed Solutions
> •	Assess Technical Feasibility along with Impact Analysis of the Proposed Solution and Draft Design Specifications and Unit Test Plans
> •	Develop or modify existing code as per the signed off Specifications
> •	Conduct Developer-level Testing and document unit test results and support QA teams to ensure quality of code
> •	Support Implementation and Migration by executing tasks assigned as part of the Implementation plan
> •	Participate in or conduct Knowledge Transfer sessions for Support Handover
> •	Adhere to agreed SLAs for Production Support. Analyse issues logged and classify them as Bugs, Training Issues or Change Requests
> •	For Training Issues, educate the client on the Functionality and suggest workarounds
> •	Fix Bugs and Coding errors identified by correcting the code and work closely with the QA teams to ensure quality of delivered code; provide automatic or manual correction procedures for the processes impacted due to the Bug, if any.
> •	Understand the complexity of the Change Requests identified and direct them accordingly to the Project Manager or Account Manager with the analysis
> •	Assist the Technical writers with inputs for publication of User Guides, Help Texts and other End-User Documentation
> 
> She has worked on the below Tools:
> •	BI Publisher/XML Publisher
> •	Oracle Business Intelligence Enterprise Edition (OBIEE)
> ***********************************************************************
> 
> Thanks,
> Savio




Hi,

Please can someone advise.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Shiv11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today (20 Feb 2014) evening by 6 pm got mail from CO (brisbane-->gsm-->team34) and I have been asked below docs:
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● See Detailed Section regarding date Australian Computer Society has deemed your Work Skilled
> Evidence of Character
> ● Form 80 (attached)
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> ● Birth Certificate


May I ask you if that is the exact text you see in "Request Checklist"?
Also, is Form 80 actually attached to email as a separate PDF file?

The reason I'm asking is because I also have a CO from Brisbane Team 34, but my "Request Checklist" only contains the following entries:
Evidence of Character
Evidence of Health
(e.g. without bullet points and without any mention of Form 80).


----------



## rAussie

Hi Guys,

Request your suggestion in updating Form 1221.

Page # 7, 
Question # 34. Only Complete the sections relevant to you. If you

have applied for a Visitor Visa - Go to Part J
have applied for a Business Visa - Go to Part K
have applied for a Migration Visa - Go to Part L
student, academic - Go to part M

I have selected 3rd option which takes me to Part 'L'
I am applying under 189 category, should I select 'Migration Visa' or should I leave it blank (it does not have a Permanent Visa option).

Thanks


----------



## Luqman

Wasee said:


> Do you received similar email from CO??


No but i called DIBP few weeks before they told me the samething. It could take a year.


----------



## Hmenon

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> Finally i have received my grant Yesterday. My visa type is 489.
> 
> Thank you all for help and support.
> 
> Amit


Congratulations..


----------



## sumdur

nectar_s said:


> Mine is also Adelaide Team 08 - CO - KR..
> 
> I have submitted additional docs 17th ... waiting for an update..


Mine is also Team 08 - CK. 
I submitted the additional docs on 1st feb. He changed the ststus to Received on 13th Feb. After that there is no response. What is the typical reply time.

I have already completed 28 days from allocation of CO.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## jre05

rajfirst said:


> OMG! I didnt know that asking about time frame is such a sin..


Oh no, not at all  Anyway, it will take 2-3 days minimum  I wish you speedy grant.




rahulreshu said:


> guess I got lucky with my medical upload because even though the staff at the hospital advised it would take 2 days for them to upload the results, I got the information sheet off the eMedical site on the same evening as the tests and all 3 showed as completed. Now if only that luck would translate to some good new from my CO as well


Nice to hear, wish you speedy grant.


----------



## misguided

No 189/190 grants reported yesterday


----------



## salfons

Shiv11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Today (20 Feb 2014) evening by 6 pm got mail from CO (brisbane-->gsm-->team34) and I have been asked below docs:
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> ● See Detailed Section regarding date Australian Computer Society has deemed your Work Skilled
> Evidence of Character
> ● Form 80 (attached)
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> ● Birth Certificate
> 
> I had submitted all docs in starting but I don't know why I have been asked again.
> 
> For Evidence of Birth or Age, I don't have any thing other than passport or 10th Certificate. Previously I submitted Passport.
> 
> Now should I submit both passport and 10th Certificate for Evidence of Birth or Age?


What is the initials for your CO ? I got also a checklist for some docs, and I sent her most of them


----------



## rein_marco

misguided said:


> No 189/190 grants reported yesterday


----------



## prseeker

mafuz767 said:


> NO you gave the WRONG answer mate. Dear all forum members, if we are confused in any question, better keep silent rather giving wrong answer. Dependent need average of 4.5 , does not matter in any module 1 even...


Dear Mafuz ,

Let me assure you that Nishant or any member for that matter is not being paid for answering queries or sharing information . 
We all commit mistakes but that doesn't takes away the fact that sincere intention was to offer a helping hand .

Regards
PD


----------



## Ozbabe

rickyjames123 said:


> my visa application rejected
> No. 84509284597622DC4


So sorry to hear. I hope it can be changed.

What was the reason so we cam learn from your experience please?

Thanks


----------



## Vijaynag

Hi all,

I submitted y visa application just last week.generally how long does it take to grant the visa if all the documents are proper?


----------



## Luqman

rickyjames123 said:


> my visa application rejected
> No. 84509284597622DC4


Whats the reason brother. ?


----------



## hashtagPR

savioanbu said:


> Hi All, I've been posting this concern over a few posts but unable to get any feedback. I came across the below line in the ACS guidelines page. References need to describe your duties and responsibilities as stated by your employer. Generic job descriptions are not acceptable and will be assessed as not suitable. I'm unable to judge the extent of the word "Generic". I'm planning to lodge an Assessment for Developer Programmer for my wife and I've got the below as roles and Responsibilities listed in the Declaration made by her Manager. Please can some one review this and let me know if this is okay. If someone has received a positive assessment with a similar list of roles, please let me know. ************************************************************************ I confirm her duties and responsibilities as below: •	Review Requirement and Functional Specifications, Participate in Requirement/Design Walk through sessions with Clients and Business Analysts to understand System Requirements and Proposed Solutions •	Assess Technical Feasibility along with Impact Analysis of the Proposed Solution and Draft Design Specifications and Unit Test Plans •	Develop or modify existing code as per the signed off Specifications •	Conduct Developer-level Testing and document unit test results and support QA teams to ensure quality of code •	Support Implementation and Migration by executing tasks assigned as part of the Implementation plan •	Participate in or conduct Knowledge Transfer sessions for Support Handover •	Adhere to agreed SLAs for Production Support. Analyse issues logged and classify them as Bugs, Training Issues or Change Requests •	For Training Issues, educate the client on the Functionality and suggest workarounds •	Fix Bugs and Coding errors identified by correcting the code and work closely with the QA teams to ensure quality of delivered code; provide automatic or manual correction procedures for the processes impacted due to the Bug, if any. •	Understand the complexity of the Change Requests identified and direct them accordingly to the Project Manager or Account Manager with the analysis •	Assist the Technical writers with inputs for publication of User Guides, Help Texts and other End-User Documentation She has worked on the below Tools: •	BI Publisher/XML Publisher •	Oracle Business Intelligence Enterprise Edition (OBIEE) *********************************************************************** Thanks, Savio



This looks good!
This should do
You could add dates and hours per week if possible
Else this is fine!


----------



## savioanbu

hashtagPR said:


> This looks good!
> This should do
> You could add dates and hours per week if possible
> Else this is fine!


Thanks a lot for your reply Hashtag.


----------



## nextgoal

*got the Grant!*

I just received my golden GRANT mail!!! 

This forum has been very helpful to reach this milestone of my journey . 

Thanks a zillion and wish you all a speedy grant.

Here are my timelines

Applied : 20-Jan-2014
CO allocated and requested additional docs : 13-Feb-2014
Uploaded additional docs on : 19-Feb-2014
Grant : 21-Feb-2014

Best Regards,


----------



## noobrex

Need help -

I added my wife and kids in SS application as well as EOI. However, due to some extreme family constraints my wife is not willing to go there. Can I remove her and kids name if and when I file Visa 190 ? Does it impact my case ? Please tell me


----------



## sathiyaseelan

nextgoal said:


> I just received my golden GRANT mail!!!
> 
> This forum has been very helpful to reach this milestone of my journey .
> 
> Thanks a zillion and wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Applied : 20-Jan-2014
> CO allocated and requested additional docs : 13-Feb-2014
> Uploaded additional docs on : 19-Feb-2014
> Grant : 21-Feb-2014
> 
> Best Regards,


Hi buddy, excellent news to hear from you in morning!

Congratulations and all the best for your future life in aussie.

















Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## misguided

Congrats nextgoal

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 21/02/2014
01 nextgoal *31*


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> Finally i have received my grant Yesterday. My visa type is 489.
> 
> Thank you all for help and support.
> 
> Amit


hi amit, many more congratulations for your success with visa process. 










wish you best of luck for your successful life in aussie.

Regards

sathiya


----------



## mithu93ku

noobrex said:


> Need help -
> 
> I added my wife and kids in SS application as well as EOI. However, due to some extreme family constraints my wife is not willing to go there. Can I remove her and kids name if and when I file Visa 190 ? Does it impact my case ? Please tell me


No , it would not impact your Visa application.


----------



## nextgoal

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy, excellent news to hear from you in morning!
> 
> Congratulations and all the best for your future life in aussie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


Thanks Sathiya . You have been a very helpful person in this forum . Wishing you all the best for your journey to Melbourne.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Congrats for your achievement*

*Dear sdpeter, n.sh and lovebt*

Many many congratulations to you all for receiving the much awaited visa grant and for sure this the entry ticket for transforming your living standards.

I am very glad that these days case officers have been pouring visas like rain. Wish you all the best for people who have been waiting for that golden moment in no time.










Cheers!
sathiya


----------



## nkv

nextgoal said:


> I just received my golden GRANT mail!!!
> 
> This forum has been very helpful to reach this milestone of my journey .
> 
> Thanks a zillion and wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Applied : 20-Jan-2014
> CO allocated and requested additional docs : 13-Feb-2014
> Uploaded additional docs on : 19-Feb-2014
> Grant : 21-Feb-2014
> 
> Best Regards,


Great! Congrats buddy!


----------



## TimeSpace

nextgoal said:


> I just received my golden GRANT mail!!!
> 
> This forum has been very helpful to reach this milestone of my journey .
> 
> Thanks a zillion and wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Applied : 20-Jan-2014
> CO allocated and requested additional docs : 13-Feb-2014
> Uploaded additional docs on : 19-Feb-2014
> Grant : 21-Feb-2014
> 
> Best Regards,


Congrats!

You can begin to fullfil your next goal now!


----------



## Hmenon

nextgoal said:


> I just received my golden GRANT mail!!!
> 
> This forum has been very helpful to reach this milestone of my journey .
> 
> Thanks a zillion and wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Applied : 20-Jan-2014
> CO allocated and requested additional docs : 13-Feb-2014
> Uploaded additional docs on : 19-Feb-2014
> Grant : 21-Feb-2014
> 
> Best Regards,


Congratulations...


----------



## j_head

anyone knows where is the thread "2014 189 & 190 visa applicant" going?


----------



## ExpatUmesh

j_head said:


> anyone knows where is the thread "2014 189 & 190 visa applicant" going?


Moderators merged into this (2013) thread


----------



## ut0410

Guys, 

I just got my grant, I cant control my tears and my hands are shivering .... it was a hell of a ride will tell yall in detail in the evening first wanna see my family.

Thank you all for your support!

Team 34 | CO - KS


----------



## Hmenon

ut0410 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just got my grant, I cant control my tears and my hands are shivering .... it was a hell of a ride will tell yall in detail in the evening first wanna see my family.
> 
> Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Team 34 | CO - KS


Congratulations.


----------



## Santhosh.15

ut0410 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just got my grant, I cant control my tears and my hands are shivering .... it was a hell of a ride will tell yall in detail in the evening first wanna see my family.
> 
> Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Team 34 | CO - KS


Congrats mate. God bless


----------



## Yenigalla

ut0410 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just got my grant, I cant control my tears and my hands are shivering .... it was a hell of a ride will tell yall in detail in the evening first wanna see my family.
> 
> Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Team 34 | CO - KS


That's wonderful news UT. Congrats! Enjoy your weekend...


----------



## kaurivneet

Congratulations ut0410


Does anyone know if DIBP sends grant letters on Saturday ??..I am just being too hopeful and impatient


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ut0410 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just got my grant, I cant control my tears and my hands are shivering .... it was a hell of a ride will tell yall in detail in the evening first wanna see my family.
> 
> Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Team 34 | CO - KS


congratulations for achieving such a wonderful milestoone in your path. I am jubilant for your success with visa application.










Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## TimeSpace

kaurivneet said:


> Congratulations ut0410
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if DIBP sends grant letters on Saturday ??..I am just being too hopeful and impatient



Never found that.


----------



## rein_marco

nextgoal said:


> I just received my golden GRANT mail!!!
> 
> This forum has been very helpful to reach this milestone of my journey .
> 
> Thanks a zillion and wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Applied : 20-Jan-2014
> CO allocated and requested additional docs : 13-Feb-2014
> Uploaded additional docs on : 19-Feb-2014
> Grant : 21-Feb-2014
> 
> Best Regards,


Congratulations! Awesome!


----------



## kaurivneet

nextgoal said:


> I just received my golden GRANT mail!!!
> 
> This forum has been very helpful to reach this milestone of my journey .
> 
> Thanks a zillion and wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Applied : 20-Jan-2014
> CO allocated and requested additional docs : 13-Feb-2014
> Uploaded additional docs on : 19-Feb-2014
> Grant : 21-Feb-2014
> 
> Best Regards,


Congratulations nextgoal  wish you all d best in AussieLandlane:


----------



## amitkumarchaudhary

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi amit, many more congratulations for your success with visa process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish you best of luck for your successful life in aussie.
> 
> Regards
> 
> sathiya


Hey Sathiya...

Thank you so much....your suggestion played a big role in my success...i believe i am the last one under 141111 category ....I missed 190 but nevertheless I will get PR after 2 year. I am going Bunbury in first week of April...be in touch...its nice place for vacations...I will keep you posted which hotel I am joining. Come down sometime...

Regards,

Amit


----------



## AuzLover

ut0410 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just got my grant, I cant control my tears and my hands are shivering .... it was a hell of a ride will tell yall in detail in the evening first wanna see my family.
> 
> Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Team 34 | CO - KS


Congrats dear


----------



## nectar_s

Today medicals disappeared and displayed no medical examination required but at the same time in health evidence field , changed from requested to required. Wondering whats going in


----------



## mafuz767

nectar_s said:


> Today medicals disappeared and displayed no medical examination required but at the same time in health evidence field , changed from requested to required. Wondering whats going in


No need to be worried mate. It's a good one... They have received all your documents.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hey Sathiya...
> 
> Thank you so much....your suggestion played a big role in my success...i believe i am the last one under 141111 category ....I missed 190 but nevertheless I will get PR after 2 year. I am going Bunbury in first week of April...be in touch...its nice place for vacations...I will keep you posted which hotel I am joining. Come down sometime...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Amit


thanks buddy for your invite. how kind you are?. I am very glad to visit you as you are going to sponsor my trip (ha ha ha, just for fun). I am glad buddy for your visa grant and hope your relocation will be a hassle-free one. Looking forward to meet you soon. Cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kaurivneet said:


> Congratulations ut0410
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if DIBP sends grant letters on Saturday ??..I am just being too hopeful and impatient


on Saturday (LOL). do you think they are hard worker and committed to your visa application even on saturday or sunday?

Sadly, No as they would like to enjoy raming in beaches, celebrating parties in clubs and pubs and sleeping well in weekends.


----------



## dhawalswamy

I have scanned following documents for attaching with VISA application :-
1. Graduation Marksheets
2. Graduation Certificates
3. Graduation Transcripts
4. Professional Degree Marksheets
5. Professional Degree Certificates
6. Professional Degree Transcripts
7. IELTS Test Report Form
8. Skills Assessment Letter
9. Passport
10. Police Clearance Certificates

Please guide me whether DIBP requires birth proof like birth certificate or school leaving certificate? Because I dont have birth certificate, I have only school leaving certificate with date of birth mentioned in it or passport with date of birth mentioned in it.

Second doubt, I am having experience relevant to nominated occupation, hence I have mentioned my experience and selected not relevant, as I dont have enough documentary evidence to prove it. Will DIBP ask for documents of employment evidence, even if I dont claim points for it?

Please answer quickly as I have to prepare all documents and leave country by 28th Feb. Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## nectar_s

Thanks buddy.

Also, my health reports will not be further referred know?



mafuz767 said:


> No need to be worried mate. It's a good one... They have received all your documents.


----------



## kaurivneet

sathiyaseelan said:


> on Saturday (LOL). do you think they are hard worker and committed to your visa application even on saturday or sunday?
> 
> Sadly, No as they would like to enjoy raming in beaches, celebrating parties in clubs and pubs and sleeping well in weekends.



the pun was intended..I am just hoping to get the grant in next week and I just stop refreshing my inbox after every 2 hrs:drama:...well I liked your reply thou


----------



## rein_marco

updated ut0410 and nextgoal.. I may have missed others. also I cant find the 2013 one to merge this with? or is it better separated?

Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
17/01/14-------------Gyan
02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14---------GhouseYaseen
13/01/14---------kaurivneet--------------10/02/14
13/01/14---------btkarthikram-----------13/02/14
13/01/14---------Jinc-----------------------06/02/14
16/01/14---------misguided--------------12/02/14
17/01/14---------thinkpanther-----------10/02/14--------------14/02/14
18/01/14---------lovebt-------------------14/02/14----------------19/02/14
18/01/14---------Nectar_s----------------11/02/14-----
20/01/14---------nextgoal-----------------13/02/14----------------21/02/14
20/01/14---------shreyas.mys-----------10/02/14--------------11/02/14
22/01/14---------AncientGlory-----------17/02/14-------------
27/01/14---------zlb-----------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14
27/01/14---------Nandkumar-------------20/02/14
29/01/14---------rein_marco
31/01/14---------reddy84
01/02/14---------ben roberto------------18/02/14
04/02/14---------jcmk
06/02/14---------Neville Smith
10/02/14---------j_head
12/02/14---------irrara
14/02/14---------msalmank

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh


----------



## rkn0723

Hiii...............

So, this is how it feeeeels........jst got the grant mail...Unable to control the emotions...It was a bumpy ride for almost two years now...Thanks one and all for your feedback and support...

Thanks & Regards,

Sirisha Rajeev


----------



## emerald89

Hi 

I am reposting this as I copied when Shreyas posted this. She got her direct grant within a quite short time frame. You may want to refer to what she uploaded and match against ur own set of documents to find the missing ones. She has her spouse as additional applicant. It might not be relevant to you. Hope this helps. 

"1. Birth Certificate (If you have it, else you would need an Affidavit - Self declaration that you do not have a Birth certificate, and you can submit your Secondary (10th) school certificate instead).

2. Secondary (10th) school certificate and Marks Card
3. Degree and/or PG Certificates and Marks Cards
4. PCC - which you can get from Passport Seva
5. Form 80 - (one, for each applicant)
6. Evidence Of Work:
a. Service Letters/ Experience Letters
b. Relieving Letters/ Resignation acceptance letters
c. Payslips
d. Income Tax docs, (Eg: Form 16, ITRV etc...)
e. Bank Statements showing proof of Salary.
7. Health Docs - These are usually submitted from the Hospital/Medical centre itself once your medical examination is done (You would need a HAP id for this )
8. IELTS Scores - Primary applicant, and for spouse (secondary applicant) - To prove that he/she has adequate English knowledge.
9. Passport 
10. Marriage Certificate 

Note: All the docs need to be certified copies (Notarised)


Hope the above information is useful for you guys.
All the very best! 


Cheers,
Shreyas
"





dhawalswamy said:


> I have scanned following documents for attaching with VISA application :-
> 1. Graduation Marksheets
> 2. Graduation Certificates
> 3. Graduation Transcripts
> 4. Professional Degree Marksheets
> 5. Professional Degree Certificates
> 6. Professional Degree Transcripts
> 7. IELTS Test Report Form
> 8. Skills Assessment Letter
> 9. Passport
> 10. Police Clearance Certificates
> 
> Please guide me whether DIBP requires birth proof like birth certificate or school leaving certificate? Because I dont have birth certificate, I have only school leaving certificate with date of birth mentioned in it or passport with date of birth mentioned in it.
> 
> Second doubt, I am having experience relevant to nominated occupation, hence I have mentioned my experience and selected not relevant, as I dont have enough documentary evidence to prove it. Will DIBP ask for documents of employment evidence, even if I dont claim points for it?
> 
> Please answer quickly as I have to prepare all documents and leave country by 28th Feb. Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## patio

Hi. I'm wondering if anybody can give me an advice.

I applied for 189 and CO asked me to submit some documents including form 80.
On my Immi account, form 80 had two status (rows), such as 'required' and 'requested'.

After two weeks later I submitted, the progress of each document were changed from 'required' to 'received' but the 'requested' status's row has remained (just because of the system specification?).

It has been more than one week since my documents are all received. I have not received any further requests or even contact from my CO... What's my current progress? Have you ever been encountered this situation?


----------



## mafuz767

nectar_s said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Also, my health reports will not be further referred know?


Your health report has been cleared. Just chill ...


----------



## mafuz767

patio said:


> Hi. I'm wondering if anybody can give me an advice.
> 
> I applied for 189 and CO asked me to submit some documents including form 80.
> On my Immi account, form 80 had two status (rows), such as 'required' and 'requested'.
> 
> After two weeks later I submitted, the progress of each document were changed from 'required' to 'received' but the 'requested' status's row has remained (just because of the system specification?).
> 
> It has been more than one week since my documents are all received. I have not received any further requests or even contact from my CO... What's my current progress? Have you ever been encountered this situation?


It all depends when you applied... Usually it takes few weeks to be responded from case officer mate ... Received means that they have got all your documents and they will do the verification checks on your documents that you claimed for points and this is usual for all applicants. By the way, we cann't see your signature down the bottom means when you applied and etc ...


----------



## bapan

patio said:


> Hi. I'm wondering if anybody can give me an advice.
> 
> I applied for 189 and CO asked me to submit some documents including form 80.
> On my Immi account, form 80 had two status (rows), such as 'required' and 'requested'.
> 
> After two weeks later I submitted, the progress of each document were changed from 'required' to 'received' but the 'requested' status's row has remained (just because of the system specification?).
> 
> It has been more than one week since my documents are all received. I have not received any further requests or even contact from my CO... What's my current progress? Have you ever been encountered this situation?


The situation is same for me . . . At least I got a partner in my boat


----------



## ssaifuddin

emerald89 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am reposting this as I copied when Shreyas posted this. She got her direct grant within a quite short time frame. You may want to refer to what she uploaded and match against ur own set of documents to find the missing ones. She has her spouse as additional applicant. It might not be relevant to you. Hope this helps.
> 
> "1. Birth Certificate (If you have it, else you would need an Affidavit - Self declaration that you do not have a Birth certificate, and you can submit your Secondary (10th) school certificate instead).
> 
> 2. Secondary (10th) school certificate and Marks Card
> 3. Degree and/or PG Certificates and Marks Cards
> 4. PCC - which you can get from Passport Seva
> 5. Form 80 - (one, for each applicant)
> 6. Evidence Of Work:
> a. Service Letters/ Experience Letters
> b. Relieving Letters/ Resignation acceptance letters
> c. Payslips
> d. Income Tax docs, (Eg: Form 16, ITRV etc...)
> e. Bank Statements showing proof of Salary.
> 7. Health Docs - These are usually submitted from the Hospital/Medical centre itself once your medical examination is done (You would need a HAP id for this )
> 8. IELTS Scores - Primary applicant, and for spouse (secondary applicant) - To prove that he/she has adequate English knowledge.
> 9. Passport
> 10. Marriage Certificate
> 
> Note: All the docs need to be certified copies (Notarised)
> 
> 
> Hope the above information is useful for you guys.
> All the very best!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shreyas
> "


Dear All,

In my case, I cannot go for PCC in Kuwait until CO request. Is there any workaround.

So I am missing following document.

PCC
Medical
Form 80

Also I did not upload any doc for my family member like wife and kid.
I want to know when CO assigned to me.


Any advise...

regards
Saifudin


----------



## bal

rkn0723 said:


> Hiii...............
> 
> So, this is how it feeeeels........jst got the grant mail...Unable to control the emotions...It was a bumpy ride for almost two years now...Thanks one and all for your feedback and support...
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> 
> Sirisha Rajeev


congrats dear............


----------



## GhouseYaseen

Hi All:

My routine of checking emails is done to good today morning.
Alhamdullilah.

ITS A GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANT.

Yeah its finalised , you are given a visa grant.

Thanks for all your support and advice.

APPLIED FOR 189 ON 8TH JAN 2014
FRONT LOADED ALL DOCS ON 13TH JAN 2014
DOCS RECVD : 14TH FEB 2014
VISA GRANTED 21st FEB 2014
ADELAIDE TEAM 2, CO INITIALS : L.O.

SUGGESTION: LOAD UPFRONT ALL DOCS , EACH AND EVERY DOC IS IMP., FOLLOW THIS FORUM RELIGIOUSLY.

THANKS AGAIN TO ALL OF UR SUPPORT.
I ll be available for any queries and experience which I can share.
Rgds
Yaseen


----------



## TimeSpace

Congrats! eace:eace:eace:



GhouseYaseen said:


> Hi All:
> 
> My routine of checking emails is done to good today morning.
> Alhamdullilah.
> 
> ITS A GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANT.
> 
> Yeah its finalised , you are given a visa grant.
> 
> Thanks for all your support and advice.
> 
> APPLIED FOR 189 ON 8TH JAN 2014
> FRONT LOADED ALL DOCS ON 13TH JAN 2014
> DOCS RECVD : 14TH FEB 2014
> VISA GRANTED 21st FEB 2014
> ADELAIDE TEAM 2, CO INITIALS : L.O.
> 
> SUGGESTION: LOAD UPFRONT ALL DOCS , EACH AND EVERY DOC IS IMP., FOLLOW THIS FORUM RELIGIOUSLY.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TO ALL OF UR SUPPORT.
> I ll be available for any queries and experience which I can share.
> Rgds
> Yaseen


----------



## patio

mafuz767 said:


> It all depends when you applied... Usually it takes few weeks to be responded from case officer mate ... Received means that they have got all your documents and they will do the verification checks on your documents that you claimed for points and this is usual for all applicants. By the way, we cann't see your signature down the bottom means when you applied and etc ...



Thanks. That's good to know. It's obvious I'm a little bit behind compared to other people here... Wish me luck. 

And about the signature... not sure how to make it yet. I'll figure out it soon later.


----------



## patio

bapan said:


> The situation is same for me . . . At least I got a partner in my boat


Hahaha, Japanese are quite a few here!
Gonna ask CO late next week...
We'll see!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

GhouseYaseen said:


> Hi All:
> 
> My routine of checking emails is done to good today morning.
> Alhamdullilah.
> 
> ITS A GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANT.
> 
> Yeah its finalised , you are given a visa grant.
> 
> Thanks for all your support and advice.
> 
> APPLIED FOR 189 ON 8TH JAN 2014
> FRONT LOADED ALL DOCS ON 13TH JAN 2014
> DOCS RECVD : 14TH FEB 2014
> VISA GRANTED 21st FEB 2014
> ADELAIDE TEAM 2, CO INITIALS : L.O.
> 
> SUGGESTION: LOAD UPFRONT ALL DOCS , EACH AND EVERY DOC IS IMP., FOLLOW THIS FORUM RELIGIOUSLY.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TO ALL OF UR SUPPORT.
> I ll be available for any queries and experience which I can share.
> Rgds
> Yaseen


hi buddy, congrats and that is really quick like chennai express train.


----------



## ramaus

patio said:


> Thanks. That's good to know. It's obvious I'm a little bit behind compared to other people here... Wish me luck.
> 
> And about the signature... not sure how to make it yet. I'll figure out it soon later.


You need to have made 5 posts at least to be able to edit your signature. Post more two message then you're set to go.


----------



## misguided

Congrats ut0410,GhouseYaseen

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 21/02/2014
01 nextgoal *31*
02 ut0410 *44*
03 GhouseYaseen *44*


----------



## GhouseYaseen

misguided said:


> Congrats ut0410,GhouseYaseen
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 21/02/2014
> 01 nextgoal *31*
> 02 ut0410 *44*
> 03 GhouseYaseen *44*



Thanks buddy...so thoughtful for keeping update about us


----------



## GhouseYaseen

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy, congrats and that is really quick like chennai express train.


Really...it seems but you know it was tough to be patient and anxious at the same time.
Thanks...All the Best...meet u in AUStralia.....


----------



## GhouseYaseen

TimeSpace said:


> Congrats! eace:eace:eace:



Thanks pal...All the Best...Wish you speedy Grant


----------



## TimeSpace

AusLover2013 said:


> Hello everybody, Im glad to share my happiness with you all, I received my grant on 17-Feb, was busy at work so coudn't post it here the same day.
> 
> It was a direct grant but had to wait for 4 full months, I dint know who my CO was until I saw my Grant letter  Thanks to GOD and all my well wishers.
> 
> Good Luck to all of you. May you all get a speedy grant.


Congrats! mate

I am curious why your case is delayed so long. Do you have any special situation which can be shared with us?
For example, when did you take medical exam? etc.

Regards


----------



## rkn0723

Hello Misguided,

We too got our grant today...I believe you overlooked it....CO team 33 brisbane, kindly add it to the list...





misguided said:


> Congrats ut0410,GhouseYaseen
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 21/02/2014
> 01 nextgoal *31*
> 02 ut0410 *44*
> 03 GhouseYaseen *44*


----------



## btkarthikram

hey does anyone know if the 2014 189 and 190 page is still active? Icant open it


----------



## TimeSpace

btkarthikram said:


> hey does anyone know if the 2014 189 and 190 page is still active? Icant open it


It has been merged into this 2013 thread.


----------



## priyank

Hi, Vamshi.... 


Congratulations.... I just got online after a long time n got to see your happy news,.,..... 

congratulations again....

:wreath:


----------



## priyank

Vamshi4happy said:


> As lot of forum members did the same, so followed I was also waiting for CO... ha ha ha.
> 
> And I received mail 2 AM AED (18th Jan'14).


Hi, Vamshi.... 


Congratulations.... I just got online after a long time n got to see your happy news,.,..... 

congratulations again....


----------



## rein_marco

Is it necessary to submit birth certificate? My birth certificate is very illegible and I'm afraid if they see it they might ask me for a clear interpretation or something. I don't want to send it if my proof of age is evident on y. Passport and police checks. 

Thanks


----------



## dhawalswamy

emerald89 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am reposting this as I copied when Shreyas posted this. She got her direct grant within a quite short time frame. You may want to refer to what she uploaded and match against ur own set of documents to find the missing ones. She has her spouse as additional applicant. It might not be relevant to you. Hope this helps.
> 
> "1. Birth Certificate (If you have it, else you would need an Affidavit - Self declaration that you do not have a Birth certificate, and you can submit your Secondary (10th) school certificate instead).
> 
> 2. Secondary (10th) school certificate and Marks Card
> 3. Degree and/or PG Certificates and Marks Cards
> 4. PCC - which you can get from Passport Seva
> 5. Form 80 - (one, for each applicant)
> 6. Evidence Of Work:
> a. Service Letters/ Experience Letters
> b. Relieving Letters/ Resignation acceptance letters
> c. Payslips
> d. Income Tax docs, (Eg: Form 16, ITRV etc...)
> e. Bank Statements showing proof of Salary.
> 7. Health Docs - These are usually submitted from the Hospital/Medical centre itself once your medical examination is done (You would need a HAP id for this )
> 8. IELTS Scores - Primary applicant, and for spouse (secondary applicant) - To prove that he/she has adequate English knowledge.
> 9. Passport
> 10. Marriage Certificate
> 
> Note: All the docs need to be certified copies (Notarised)
> 
> 
> Hope the above information is useful for you guys.
> All the very best!
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Shreyas
> "





Thanks a lot buddy.... It would also help if other applicants can confirm that instead of birth certificate, we can submit School Leaving Certificate or 10th Passing Certificate.....

.


----------



## bobinv

rein_marco said:


> Is it necessary to submit birth certificate? My birth certificate is very illegible and I'm afraid if they see it they might ask me for a clear interpretation or something. I don't want to send it if my proof of age is evident on y. Passport and police checks.
> 
> Thanks


A copy of your passport would be more than enough.


----------



## rein_marco

bobinv said:


> A copy of your passport would be more than enough.


Thanks. I'm glad to know that.


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 21/02/2014
01 nextgoal *31*
02 ut0410 *44*
03 GhouseYaseen *44*
04 rkn0723 *99*

Congrats rkn0723, sorry I missed it out earlier


----------



## nextgoal

misguided said:


> Congrats nextgoal
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 21/02/2014
> 01 nextgoal *31*


Thanks misguided!


----------



## nextgoal

Hmenon said:


> Congratulations...


Thanks mate!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rkn0723 said:


> Hello Misguided,
> 
> We too got our grant today...I believe you overlooked it....CO team 33 brisbane, kindly add it to the list...


hi rkn, congratulations for your success with visa application. i wish you all the best for your bright future in australia. Cheers!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Dear Forum,
> 
> Finally i have received my grant Yesterday. My visa type is 489.
> 
> Thank you all for help and support.
> 
> Amit





nextgoal said:


> I just received my golden GRANT mail!!!
> 
> This forum has been very helpful to reach this milestone of my journey .
> 
> Thanks a zillion and wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> Here are my timelines
> 
> Applied : 20-Jan-2014
> CO allocated and requested additional docs : 13-Feb-2014
> Uploaded additional docs on : 19-Feb-2014
> Grant : 21-Feb-2014
> 
> Best Regards,





ut0410 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just got my grant, I cant control my tears and my hands are shivering .... it was a hell of a ride will tell yall in detail in the evening first wanna see my family.
> 
> Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Team 34 | CO - KS





rkn0723 said:


> Hiii...............
> 
> So, this is how it feeeeels........jst got the grant mail...Unable to control the emotions...It was a bumpy ride for almost two years now...Thanks one and all for your feedback and support...
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> 
> Sirisha Rajeev





GhouseYaseen said:


> Hi All:
> 
> My routine of checking emails is done to good today morning.
> Alhamdullilah.
> 
> ITS A GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANT.
> 
> Yeah its finalised , you are given a visa grant.
> 
> Thanks for all your support and advice.
> 
> APPLIED FOR 189 ON 8TH JAN 2014
> FRONT LOADED ALL DOCS ON 13TH JAN 2014
> DOCS RECVD : 14TH FEB 2014
> VISA GRANTED 21st FEB 2014
> ADELAIDE TEAM 2, CO INITIALS : L.O.
> 
> SUGGESTION: LOAD UPFRONT ALL DOCS , EACH AND EVERY DOC IS IMP., FOLLOW THIS FORUM RELIGIOUSLY.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TO ALL OF UR SUPPORT.
> I ll be available for any queries and experience which I can share.
> Rgds
> Yaseen


Good to see lots of smiling faces 

Congrats Amit, Nextgoal, UT0410, Ykn0723 and Yaseen :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## rkn0723

Thanks Misguided...




misguided said:


> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 21/02/2014
> 01 nextgoal *31*
> 02 ut0410 *44*
> 03 GhouseYaseen *44*
> 04 rkn0723 *99*
> 
> Congrats rkn0723, sorry I missed it out earlier


----------



## rkn0723

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi rkn, congratulations for your success with visa application. i wish you all the best for your bright future in australia. Cheers!


Thanks Sathiya...


----------



## ut0410

*How Did I Manage To Get The Visa - MYSELF!!*

So here goes, 

Sorry for the long post, I feel it might give people the much needed information, inspiration or whatever you can make of it 

So my friend in MelB in a casual conversation mentioned how life cudve been different in OZ land that planted a seed in my mind and there my journey started for Aussie. I started reading about the immigration procedures, what I could have fitted in, whats best for me this site helped me in understanding the variations Find a visa

I had consulted 2 agents one was Immigration Solutions who had flatly refused to even meet me or even give me an appointment only looking at my resume stating i am not eligible for a visa or anything to do with Australia  the other was YAXIS they took the money for their initial test or watever and said stuff which convinced me they were more amatuer then I am with visa guidelines! I decided i will do it myself.

There were so many sites i cannot mention all of them here Migrate to Australia , Moving to Australia - immigration, visas and expat forum PomsInOz
and ofc our expat forum.

I started reading about the Skills assesment (SA) required and choose the occupation:
Things to remember while applying for SA:

1.Check the exact requirements (1 yr minimum experience or 3 yrs) Make sure if you are getting enough points by showing only 1 job just do that becuase when you show more there is more verification, more questions, more paperwork, more references etc.

2.Pertaining to Vetassess only, they did not have a policy of no inquiry I started dropping emails from the 4th week itself, tehy knew i was desparate and kept checking on whats happening... dont know it works in all cases - CO might get irritated mine was sweet to tell me what was happening and my skills result came almost in 8 weeks... others along with me took 13 weeks.

3.If there is a slightest chance of your verification not happening accuarately or your boss not being co-operative - Statutory Declaration is your answer with other proofs like salary slips, bank statements, appraisals, offer etc.

4.Give your senior colleague as references or friends from other depts, make them AWARE. Strictly follow the vetassess format for Resume 

5.You be ready with what you did and Voila - all this worked fine for me.

IELTS
1. Just make sure you practice enough dnt take it too lightly not much here to say but be prepped for the day enuf sleep and woosaaahhh 

State Sponsorship Application - my occupation was in limited - ACT

1. I was gathering all the documents and other reuirements while waiting for SA.
2. I did NOT wait for the SA hard copy attached the fax copy for SS application.
3. Be truthfull dnt over do anything, jobs were difficult to find I researced a lot on Linkedin, careerone, seek.com.au, jobs.au and other sites
4. Do not follow up, with ACT they are very finiky about it. I was REJECTED the first time coz of incorrect jobs, do not fret pull yourself together, i reworked got my head together pulled the correct jobs - Politely apologised and made sure i apply it correctly.
5. ACT does not consider your entire experience for job ads they want job ads only for the code you applied be careful and make sure you mention similarity between the jobs and your job code. nothing beats your own thorough reading and research. READ AND RESEARCH
Skilled visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

SS APPLICATION
Reply was quick and really did not expect a SS in 4 Weeks and 2 days flat. Thanks to christmas they processed it quicker - also I did not try to get inflated points only required experienced shown helped me.

VISA APPLICATION
1. here I took my time almost 20 days to prep i saw everyone applying as quickly as they got an invite i read everyting i did again.
2. Arranged all the form 80's, 1221, Medical in the meantime
3. arranged docs as per category
a education
b employment
c Identity
d Address
e Spouse - same as above (No pints claimed for him)
4. My husband had a DUI and Overstay in USA 12 years ago - WE DECLARED IT
5. FBI Clearance was arranged by September 2013 itself to see what is mentined
6. I clearly stated the reasons for the same - was honest and absolutely straightforwrd about my situaltion.
7. Spouse English test was not required - Study from USA was enough
8. Used expalnatory naminig convention for Attachments eg - I divided my employment into Offer, Appraisal, Declaration and mentioned the same.
9. Photos of us together with changes in time as a collage.
10. joint account statement

Some importamnt pointers - 
*I did not have my spouses name on my Passport, Our addresses are different on each others passport, his has a different address but I got my name added to his account in in that state and his on my account in here.
*Pictures together worked
*Joint accounts worked
*Clear disclosure of all facts
*We only claimed 60 points and did documentation as per that

Patience is the virtue - mine wore out every now and then 
Dnt let anyone tell you that You Cant - if you want it you will get it.

ALL THE BEST!!! Hope It Helps


----------



## snarayan

ut0410 said:


> So here goes,
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I feel it might give people the much needed information, inspiration or whatever you can make of it
> 
> So my friend in MelB in a casual conversation mentioned how life cudve been different in OZ land that planted a seed in my mind and there my journey started for Aussie. I started reading about the immigration procedures, what I could have fitted in, whats best for me this site helped me in understanding the variations Find a visa
> 
> I had consulted 2 agents one was Immigration Solutions who had flatly refused to even meet me or even give me an appointment only looking at my resume stating i am not eligible for a visa or anything to do with Australia  the other was YAXIS they took the money for their initial test or watever and said stuff which convinced me they were more amatuer then I am with visa guidelines! I decided i will do it myself.
> 
> There were so many sites i cannot mention all of them here Migrate to Australia , Moving to Australia - immigration, visas and expat forum PomsInOz
> and ofc our expat forum.
> 
> I started reading about the Skills assesment (SA) required and choose the occupation:
> Things to remember while applying for SA:
> 
> 1.Check the exact requirements (1 yr minimum experience or 3 yrs) Make sure if you are getting enough points by showing only 1 job just do that becuase when you show more there is more verification, more questions, more paperwork, more references etc.
> 
> 2.Pertaining to Vetassess only, they did not have a policy of no inquiry I started dropping emails from the 4th week itself, tehy knew i was desparate and kept checking on whats happening... dont know it works in all cases - CO might get irritated mine was sweet to tell me what was happening and my skills result came almost in 8 weeks... others along with me took 13 weeks.
> 
> 3.If there is a slightest chance of your verification not happening accuarately or your boss not being co-operative - Statutory Declaration is your answer with other proofs like salary slips, bank statements, appraisals, offer etc.
> 
> 4.Give your senior colleague as references or friends from other depts, make them AWARE. Strictly follow the vetassess format for Resume
> 
> 5.You be ready with what you did and Voila - all this worked fine for me.
> 
> IELTS
> 1. Just make sure you practice enough dnt take it too lightly not much here to say but be prepped for the day enuf sleep and woosaaahhh
> 
> State Sponsorship Application - my occupation was in limited - ACT
> 
> 1. I was gathering all the documents and other reuirements while waiting for SA.
> 2. I did NOT wait for the SA hard copy attached the fax copy for SS application.
> 3. Be truthfull dnt over do anything, jobs were difficult to find I researced a lot on Linkedin, careerone, seek.com.au, jobs.au and other sites
> 4. Do not follow up, with ACT they are very finiky about it. I was REJECTED the first time coz of incorrect jobs, do not fret pull yourself together, i reworked got my head together pulled the correct jobs - Politely apologised and made sure i apply it correctly.
> 5. ACT does not consider your entire experience for job ads they want job ads only for the code you applied be careful and make sure you mention similarity between the jobs and your job code. nothing beats your own thorough reading and research. READ AND RESEARCH
> Skilled visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future
> 
> SS APPLICATION
> Reply was quick and really did not expect a SS in 4 Weeks and 2 days flat. Thanks to christmas they processed it quicker - also I did not try to get inflated points only required experienced shown helped me.
> 
> VISA APPLICATION
> 1. here I took my time almost 20 days to prep i saw everyone applying as quickly as they got an invite i read everyting i did again.
> 2. Arranged all the form 80's, 1221, Medical in the meantime
> 3. arranged docs as per category
> a education
> b employment
> c Identity
> d Address
> e Spouse - same as above (No pints claimed for him)
> 4. My husband had a DUI and Overstay in USA 12 years ago - WE DECLARED IT
> 5. FBI Clearance was arranged by September 2013 itself to see what is mentined
> 6. I clearly stated the reasons for the same - was honest and absolutely straightforwrd about my situaltion.
> 7. Spouse English test was not required - Study from USA was enough
> 8. Used expalnatory naminig convention for Attachments eg - I divided my employment into Offer, Appraisal, Declaration and mentioned the same.
> 9. Photos of us together with changes in time as a collage.
> 10. joint account statement
> 
> Some importamnt pointers -
> *I did not have my spouses name on my Passport, Our addresses are different on each others passport, his has a different address but I got my name added to his account in in that state and his on my account in here.
> *Pictures together worked
> *Joint accounts worked
> *Clear disclosure of all facts
> *We only claimed 60 points and did documentation as per that
> 
> Patience is the virtue - mine wore out every now and then
> Dnt let anyone tell you that You Cant - if you want it you will get it.
> 
> ALL THE BEST!!! Hope It Helps


A very helpful post for oz migration aspirants.


----------



## harshaldesai

Just logged on to the e-medical site and i got to know that mine and my daughters medical reports have been submitted to the department on 22nd Feb 2014.
*THE HEALTH CASE WAS SUBMITTED TO DIBP ON 22 FEB 2014*

But my wife's medical still shows referred / incomplete. The hospital called that there is a small confusion regarding one of the tests and they have to check it with the department before closing her case. 



It turns out that IF you have declared you are pregnant they request you to go ahead with Hepatitis B Tests. But that is IF you go for your medicals during your pregnancy. When we filled in the forms, wife was pregnant and when we went for medicals she had already delivered the baby. 

The main Dr. at the hospital was not 100% sure if wife had to go ahead with Hepatitis B Tests and hence her file is on hold till she receives a confirmation from the department. 

Wait n Watch 

Regards,


----------



## sathiyaseelan

ut0410 said:


> So here goes,
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I feel it might give people the much needed information, inspiration or whatever you can make of it
> 
> So my friend in MelB in a casual conversation mentioned how life cudve been different in OZ land that planted a seed in my mind and there my journey started for Aussie. I started reading about the immigration procedures, what I could have fitted in, whats best for me this site helped me in understanding the variations Find a visa
> 
> I had consulted 2 agents one was Immigration Solutions who had flatly refused to even meet me or even give me an appointment only looking at my resume stating i am not eligible for a visa or anything to do with Australia  the other was YAXIS they took the money for their initial test or watever and said stuff which convinced me they were more amatuer then I am with visa guidelines! I decided i will do it myself.
> 
> There were so many sites i cannot mention all of them here Migrate to Australia , Moving to Australia - immigration, visas and expat forum PomsInOz
> and ofc our expat forum.
> 
> I started reading about the Skills assesment (SA) required and choose the occupation:
> Things to remember while applying for SA:
> 
> 1.Check the exact requirements (1 yr minimum experience or 3 yrs) Make sure if you are getting enough points by showing only 1 job just do that becuase when you show more there is more verification, more questions, more paperwork, more references etc.
> 
> 2.Pertaining to Vetassess only, they did not have a policy of no inquiry I started dropping emails from the 4th week itself, tehy knew i was desparate and kept checking on whats happening... dont know it works in all cases - CO might get irritated mine was sweet to tell me what was happening and my skills result came almost in 8 weeks... others along with me took 13 weeks.
> 
> 3.If there is a slightest chance of your verification not happening accuarately or your boss not being co-operative - Statutory Declaration is your answer with other proofs like salary slips, bank statements, appraisals, offer etc.
> 
> 4.Give your senior colleague as references or friends from other depts, make them AWARE. Strictly follow the vetassess format for Resume
> 
> 5.You be ready with what you did and Voila - all this worked fine for me.
> 
> IELTS
> 1. Just make sure you practice enough dnt take it too lightly not much here to say but be prepped for the day enuf sleep and woosaaahhh
> 
> State Sponsorship Application - my occupation was in limited - ACT
> 
> 1. I was gathering all the documents and other reuirements while waiting for SA.
> 2. I did NOT wait for the SA hard copy attached the fax copy for SS application.
> 3. Be truthfull dnt over do anything, jobs were difficult to find I researced a lot on Linkedin, careerone, seek.com.au, jobs.au and other sites
> 4. Do not follow up, with ACT they are very finiky about it. I was REJECTED the first time coz of incorrect jobs, do not fret pull yourself together, i reworked got my head together pulled the correct jobs - Politely apologised and made sure i apply it correctly.
> 5. ACT does not consider your entire experience for job ads they want job ads only for the code you applied be careful and make sure you mention similarity between the jobs and your job code. nothing beats your own thorough reading and research. READ AND RESEARCH
> Skilled visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future
> 
> SS APPLICATION
> Reply was quick and really did not expect a SS in 4 Weeks and 2 days flat. Thanks to christmas they processed it quicker - also I did not try to get inflated points only required experienced shown helped me.
> 
> VISA APPLICATION
> 1. here I took my time almost 20 days to prep i saw everyone applying as quickly as they got an invite i read everyting i did again.
> 2. Arranged all the form 80's, 1221, Medical in the meantime
> 3. arranged docs as per category
> a education
> b employment
> c Identity
> d Address
> e Spouse - same as above (No pints claimed for him)
> 4. My husband had a DUI and Overstay in USA 12 years ago - WE DECLARED IT
> 5. FBI Clearance was arranged by September 2013 itself to see what is mentined
> 6. I clearly stated the reasons for the same - was honest and absolutely straightforwrd about my situaltion.
> 7. Spouse English test was not required - Study from USA was enough
> 8. Used expalnatory naminig convention for Attachments eg - I divided my employment into Offer, Appraisal, Declaration and mentioned the same.
> 9. Photos of us together with changes in time as a collage.
> 10. joint account statement
> 
> Some importamnt pointers -
> *I did not have my spouses name on my Passport, Our addresses are different on each others passport, his has a different address but I got my name added to his account in in that state and his on my account in here.
> *Pictures together worked
> *Joint accounts worked
> *Clear disclosure of all facts
> *We only claimed 60 points and did documentation as per that
> 
> Patience is the virtue - mine wore out every now and then
> Dnt let anyone tell you that You Cant - if you want it you will get it.
> 
> ALL THE BEST!!! Hope It Helps


one of the fantastic posts to actuate new applicants who are unable to face hurdles. This is a story of a man who passed through many intricacies on his way.. Awesome..Congratulations once again...The time you took to write such a long essay is highly appreciated... You are truly deserved mate... Cheers!


----------



## harshaldesai

Guys,

A Question to all those who have already recd their Grants. As well all know that Aus is now a Visa Stamp free country and grant letter is our VISA. But as i understand there is a process to get the VISA stamped on the passports at a fee by going to the local VFS.

Has anyone got the stampping done? What was the process duration? 

Regards,


----------



## snarayan

harshaldesai said:


> Just logged on to the e-medical site and i got to know that mine and my daughters medical reports have been submitted to the department on 22nd Feb 2014.
> *THE HEALTH CASE WAS SUBMITTED TO DIBP ON 22 FEB 2014*
> 
> But my wife's medical still shows referred / incomplete. The hospital called that there is a small confusion regarding one of the tests and they have to check it with the department before closing her case.
> 
> 
> 
> It turns out that IF you have declared you are pregnant they request you to go ahead with Hepatitis B Tests. But that is IF you go for your medicals during your pregnancy. When we filled in the forms, wife was pregnant and when we went for medicals she had already delivered the baby.
> 
> The main Dr. at the hospital was not 100% sure if wife had to go ahead with Hepatitis B Tests and hence her file is on hold till she receives a confirmation from the department.
> 
> Wait n Watch
> 
> Regards,


The doctor need not wait for a response from the department. They can directly do the hep b test. I had jaundice when I was 3 years old and the doctor at his discretion did the hep b test and uploaded the same. 

The e referral letter never asked for a hep b test to be done.

I would suggest, ask your doctor to directly do the test and upload the result rather than waiting for the department to get back.


----------



## rajfirst

*Medicals...*

Guys,

Need your inputs on Emedicals...


I did my medical checkup on 18th Feb. Still the below tests are marked as incomplete.


501 Medical Examination *Incomplete* Fortis Hospital

707 HIV test *Incomplete* Fortis Hospital

I called Fortis hospital guys today and they said they have uploaded everything on 19th Feb itself.

Now what should I do? Did anyone faced the same issue anywhere?

Please throw some light.


----------



## mithu93ku

rajfirst said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your inputs on Emedicals...
> 
> 
> I did my medical checkup on 18th Feb. Still the below tests are marked as incomplete.
> 
> 
> 501 Medical Examination *Incomplete* Fortis Hospital
> 
> 707 HIV test *Incomplete* Fortis Hospital
> 
> I called Fortis hospital guys today and they said they have uploaded everything on 19th Feb itself.
> 
> Now what should I do? Did anyone faced the same issue anywhere?
> 
> Please throw some light.


Surely, your clinic yet to complete the upload. Wait for two more working days.


----------



## singh.lucky

*singh*



rajfirst said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your inputs on Emedicals...
> 
> 
> I did my medical checkup on 18th Feb. Still the below tests are marked as incomplete.
> 
> 
> 501 Medical Examination *Incomplete* Fortis Hospital
> 
> 707 HIV test *Incomplete* Fortis Hospital
> 
> I called Fortis hospital guys today and they said they have uploaded everything on 19th Feb itself.
> 
> Now what should I do? Did anyone faced the same issue anywhere?
> 
> Please throw some light.


we are in the same boat. we appeared for medicals on 12th Feb and my status for 501 and 707 is still showing Incomplete..


----------



## TimeSpace

singh.lucky said:


> we are in the same boat. we appeared for medicals on 12th Feb and my status for 501 and 707 is still showing Incomplete..


Hi, singh.lucky,

Would you like to share your visa type and timeline with us?


Regards

TS


----------



## rajfirst

singh.lucky said:


> we are in the same boat. we appeared for medicals on 12th Feb and my status for 501 and 707 is still showing Incomplete..


Where did you completed the Medical examination?


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I will be filing my Visa in first week of March and collecting documents for same . After paying the fees I intend to go for the medicals . 

I am based in Dubai , I will be traveling to India in March first week to see my parents . 
Can I get my medicals done from India during that visit ?

Is it OK if you get medicals done from outside your "Country of Residence" ?

I am in Dubai from last 2 years , will CO get suspicious about me getting medicals done from India and not from Dubai where I live and work?

How soon can you get the medicals done once you pay the visa fees?

The reason to get medicals done from India is , everything is expensive in Dubai . Here I got a quote of AED 980 (Almost 17000 INR ) per person and in Delhi they will charge INR 4000 for it . So if I get it done from India I will be saving INR 25000 (for Me & Wife)

Please suggest 

Regards 
PD


----------



## VidyaS

Gaurav Vas said:


> Hey VidyaS
> 
> I used ICICI AUD Forex card. All you have to do is transfer money in the account and use it. Visit the bank branch for more information.


Hi Gaurav,

I contacted ICICI bank and as per them I need Visa to the country for which I need to apply for the travel card. Could you please let me know how you received the Forex card ?

Thanks


----------



## AuzLover

1. Do we need to produce form16, salary slip, bank statement for the entire period of our career? I have around 7years of experience and my previous employer no longer exists, its impossible to get those payslips and form16s 

2. Do we need to produce form 16 for the period when we neednt pay tax? when i checked with my company they said that for salary below 16,000 we neednt pay tax, so for those period where our salaty is < 16,000, do we need to produce form 16?


----------



## snarayan

AuzLover said:


> 1. Do we need to produce form16, salary slip, bank statement for the entire period of our career? I have around 7years of experience and my previous employer no longer exists, its impossible to get those payslips and form16s
> 
> 2. Do we need to produce form 16 for the period when we neednt pay tax? when i checked with my company they said that for salary below 16,000 we neednt pay tax, so for those period where our salaty is < 16,000, do we need to produce form 16?


You need some financial proof or the other which covers the entire 7 year period.

If you don't have any of it (form 16, payslips or bank statements), try to get a salary certificate from the employer which states that you were paid less than 16k and hence tax documents were not created.

For the company that got closed, try to submit bank statements.

The more the documents, the better it is and reduces any doubts that CO might have.


----------



## snarayan

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I will be filing my Visa in first week of March and collecting documents for same . After paying the fees I intend to go for the medicals .
> 
> I am based in Dubai , I will be traveling to India in March first week to see my parents .
> Can I get my medicals done from India during that visit ?
> 
> Is it OK if you get medicals done from outside your "Country of Residence" ?
> 
> I am in Dubai from last 2 years , will CO get suspicious about me getting medicals done from India and not from Dubai where I live and work?
> 
> How soon can you get the medicals done once you pay the visa fees?
> 
> The reason to get medicals done from India is , everything is expensive in Dubai . Here I got a quote of AED 980 (Almost 17000 INR ) per person and in Delhi they will charge INR 4000 for it . So if I get it done from India I will be saving INR 25000 (for Me & Wife)
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Regards
> PD


Nothing wrong in getting medicals done from India.

If co asks you can always explain this.


----------



## AuzLover

snarayan said:


> You need some financial proof or the other which covers the entire 7 year period.
> 
> If you don't have any of it (form 16, payslips or bank statements), try to get a salary certificate from the employer which states that you were paid less than 16k and hence tax documents were not created.
> 
> For the company that got closed, try to submit bank statements.
> 
> The more the documents, the better it is and reduces any doubts that CO might have.


Narayan, Thank you so much for your reply. So its not mandatory that we should submit all(payslip, bank statements and form16)? The more evidence we submit, more chance of getting, right? I didnt get an invite yet, do we have option to upload any number of docs? do we need to notary attest original payslips/banks statements/forms 16?


----------



## nectar_s

I too received from Icici . just tell them u need for tourism purposes ,they didnt ask ticket ir any proof. carry a copy of passport. U will get the card immediately.

TE=VidyaS;3224553]Hi Gaurav,



I contacted ICICI bank and as per them I need Visa to the country for which I need to apply for the travel card. Could you please let me know how you received the Forex card ?

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## snarayan

AuzLover said:


> Narayan, Thank you so much for your reply. So its not mandatory that we should submit all(payslip, bank statements and form16)? The more evidence we submit, more chance of getting, right? I didnt get an invite yet, do we have option to upload any number of docs? do we need to notary attest original payslips/banks statements/forms 16?


It is not mandatory to submit all of it, but it is not a hard and fast rule. The case officer can ask you any number of documents for the entire period till he/she is satisfied. 

Colour copies need not be notarised, if they are in black and white, they will have to be and once notarised, you will have to take the colour scan.

We can upload a total of 60 documents wit a maximum limit of 5mb per document.


----------



## GhouseYaseen

samd_oz said:


> good to see lots of smiling faces
> 
> congrats amit, nextgoal, ut0410, ykn0723 and yaseen :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Good luck!


thx buddy


----------



## rAussie

VidyaS said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> I contacted ICICI bank and as per them I need Visa to the country for which I need to apply for the travel card. Could you please let me know how you received the Forex card ?
> 
> Thanks


Apparently the rules changed since Dec 15, 2013. They need a copy of flight ticket/visa to process the forex card.
you may push your luck and try in multiple branches within your city, if the Bank staff is ignorant or accommodating, you may get it.
Alternatively, simplistic way of paying it is using the credit card - self or any of your friend's.


----------



## AuzLover

snarayan said:


> You need some financial proof or the other which covers the entire 7 year period.
> 
> If you don't have any of it (form 16, payslips or bank statements), try to get a salary certificate from the employer which states that you were paid less than 16k and hence tax documents were not created.
> 
> For the company that got closed, try to submit bank statements.
> 
> The more the documents, the better it is and reduces any doubts that CO might have.


Thank you Narayan !


----------



## it_engg

anyone has any idea if one gets married after grant .how would spouse get its visa?
what would be the fees and time to get the visa?


----------



## VidyaS

rAussie said:


> Apparently the rules changed since Dec 15, 2013. They need a copy of flight ticket/visa to process the forex card.
> you may push your luck and try in multiple branches within your city, if the Bank staff is ignorant or accommodating, you may get it.
> Alternatively, simplistic way of paying it is using the credit card - self or any of your friend's.


Thanks Nector and rAussie. 
One more question on this; @ immigration website when I verified the cost of visa (including the visa for dependents) it shows AUD 6160, but in INR it shows 376600, whereas when we do a currency conversion for AUD 6160 to INR at today's Forex rate it shows only INR 343377. So, have you paid your visa charges (using travel card) in INR or AUD ? 
This will help me to decide whether to use my existing credit card (paying in AUD as it takes current conversion rate) or for another prepaid/travel card.

Thanks,


----------



## TimeSpace

The 189 candidates who will most likely get granted next week,

0z_dream, sumdur, rajesh2478, pailas, kaurivneet, btkarthikram, jinc, nectar_s, AncientGlory

What's your opinions, guys?


----------



## 0z_dream

TimeSpace said:


> The 189 candidates who will most likely get granted next week,
> 
> 0z_dream, sumdur, rajesh2478, pailas, kaurivneet, btkarthikram, jinc, nectar_s, AncientGlory
> 
> What's your opinions, guys?


Thanks TimeSpace, hope ur words come true


----------



## jinc

TimeSpace said:


> The 189 candidates who will most likely get granted next week,
> 
> 0z_dream, sumdur, rajesh2478, pailas, kaurivneet, btkarthikram, jinc, nectar_s, AncientGlory
> 
> What's your opinions, guys?


Hope and pray so... after all its the last week of the month.


----------



## TimeSpace

There is also a possibility for the following guys.

rein_marco, reddy84, ben roberto, jcmk, Neville Smith, j_head

Cheer up!


----------



## gyan

VidyaS said:


> Thanks Nector and rAussie.
> One more question on this; @ immigration website when I verified the cost of visa (including the visa for dependents) it shows AUD 6160, but in INR it shows 376600, whereas when we do a currency conversion for AUD 6160 to INR at today's Forex rate it shows only INR 343377. So, have you paid your visa charges (using travel card) in INR or AUD ?
> This will help me to decide whether to use my existing credit card (paying in AUD as it takes current conversion rate) or for another prepaid/travel card.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Vidya,

I paid my visa fees on 16th Jan using my Citi credit card. The dollar rate was approx Rs 53.8 per AUD. It cost me 347800 for 6160 AUD. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> Thanks TimeSpace, hope ur words come true


Oz... ur docs received ?


----------



## 0z_dream

2013 said:


> Oz... ur docs received ?


Hi, shows as received on 22nd feb, i think he also received my declaration before or on 22nd feb


----------



## VidyaS

gyan said:


> Hi Vidya,
> 
> I paid my visa fees on 16th Jan using my Citi credit card. The dollar rate was approx Rs 53.8 per AUD. It cost me 347800 for 6160 AUD.
> Hope this helps.


Thank you very much Gyan. This reply helps me a lot and to relieve my tension.  I am also having citi credit card with INR 350000 credit limit. I hope I should be able to pay without any problems.


----------



## 2013

0z_dream said:


> Hi, shows as received on 22nd feb, i think he also received my declaration before or on 22nd feb


Great... 

Good news is on its way


----------



## AuzLover

Does my spouse need to do IELTS even if I am not claiming points for her?


----------



## 0z_dream

2013 said:


> Great...
> 
> Good news is on its way


Hope so


----------



## lvonline

Huh! Just finished reading past 85 pages of this thread as I prepare for visa lodgement if I am lucky enough to get an invite today. Took more than 2 hours! !
I was scouting for answers many of which are found. Although one can search for answers directly, yet search is also an art.
Just wondering how much time one would take to read all 5k pages of this thread....


----------



## lvonline

gyan said:


> Hi Vidya,
> 
> I paid my visa fees on 16th Jan using my Citi credit card. The dollar rate was approx Rs 53.8 per AUD. It cost me 347800 for 6160 AUD.
> Hope this helps.


What charges would be levied for such transaction? I read somewhere that no charges for icici travel card although it's difficult to get nowadays.


----------



## lvonline

AuzLover said:


> Does my spouse need to do IELTS even if I am not claiming points for her?


I read that spouse needs at least 4.5 in IELTS or alternatively prove her degree/pg is in English medium.


----------



## chiku2006

*Visa Lodge*

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and seeking advise from all the seniors here.

I had filed my visa (190) on 21/02 (I had paid the fee on this date). However, my agent hasn't uploaded any document as yet. So, in this case what would be my date of lodging the visa? The day I paid the fee or the day my agent will uplaod my documents. May I please request you guys to shed some light on this point please.

Regards

Chiku


----------



## SAMD_Oz

0z_dream said:


> Hi, shows as received on 22nd feb, i think he also received my declaration before or on 22nd feb


Thats a good news... You will get it soon!


----------



## chiku2006

lvonline said:


> What charges would be levied for such transaction? I read somewhere that no charges for icici travel card although it's difficult to get nowadays.


I paid 7040 AUD on 21/02 using my credit card, will get to know all the charges upon receipt of the monthly statement... all banks except HSBC charge this so called transaction charges... (this is my observation)


----------



## rajfirst

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and seeking advise from all the seniors here.
> 
> I had filed my visa (190) on 21/02 (I had paid the fee on this date). However, my agent hasn't uploaded any document as yet. So, in this case what would be my date of lodging the visa? The day I paid the fee or the day my agent will uplaod my documents. May I please request you guys to shed some light on this point please.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chiku



21st Feb only.


----------



## 0z_dream

SAMD_Oz said:


> Thats a good news... You will get it soon!


Thanks


----------



## nectar_s

VidyaS said:


> Thank you very much Gyan. This reply helps me a lot and to relieve my tension.  I am also having citi credit card with INR 350000 credit limit. I hope I should be able to pay without any problems.



I would advise you to go for Travel card because there is no portion of huge portion of conversion charges or any other charges as such. They just charged Rs.150-200 as a transaction fee. In credit card you have additional charges.

I had checked it with Citibank earlier since the conversion charges and service tax were chargeable i opted for travel card. So better take a look ,esp when you are paying 6000 AUD it might save something.


----------



## visitkangaroos

Can we make the payment using our Debit card as well like ICICI, in my case 6160 AUD, given the debit card has sufficient funds.


----------



## nectar_s

visitkangaroos said:


> Can we make the payment using our Debit card as well like ICICI, in my case 6160 AUD, given the debit card has sufficient funds.



Conversion charges will apply. Check with Bank before proceeding. instead apply for ICICI Forex, and you can transfer the balance from your savings to card instantly.

You can use Debit / Credit Card /Travel Card but the wiser option is travel card as i experienced.


----------



## svspavan

TimeSpace said:


> The 189 candidates who will most likely get granted next week,
> 
> 0z_dream, sumdur, rajesh2478, pailas, kaurivneet, btkarthikram, jinc, nectar_s, AncientGlory
> 
> What's your opinions, guys?


Hi Friends,
I feel sad that you have not included me in the list of likely people... 
Just kidding...!
I have submitted the application on 21st Dec 2013, been contacted by the case officer on 3rd Feb 2013 informing me that the medicals of my spouse have been referred to MOC.
Am waiting for communication from the CO again.

I hope for something to happen this week.
Please wish me all the best.


----------



## Hmenon

svspavan said:


> Hi Friends,
> I feel sad that you have not included me in the list of likely people...
> Just kidding...!
> I have submitted the application on 21st Dec 2013, been contacted by the case officer on 3rd Feb 2013 informing me that the medicals of my spouse have been referred to MOC.
> Am waiting for communication from the CO again.
> 
> I hope for something to happen this week.
> Please wish me all the best.


All the best buddy,,,


----------



## prefetcher

Hi all,

I got my invitation in jan and had applied for visa in the second week of February. I had applied through an agent. The agent had shared the user credentials for both ACS assessment and EOI process. However, he hasn't shared the credentials for my visa submission process. I just have the TRN number with me. Could someone let me know on the following?

1. Where I can check the current status of the application using the TRN number? The site that I ended up googling seems always down!!
2. Will getting the credentials from my agent help me in tracking the application status better? If so, which site should I use? The agent says that he can't share the credentials as he has used the same credentials for multiple clients.

Thanks for the help!!

P


----------



## praDe

Hi,

I have been invited to lodge my visa application in SkillSelect for 190. 

Is there a possibility to save the application while entering data and uploading documents? 

or do I have to lodge the full application at one go? 

Can somebody tell me the full procedure of submitting the application? What I need to do? 

I'm bit confused with the skillselect account and immiaccount which I need to create. 

Pls advice.


----------



## it_engg

nectar_s said:


> I would advise you to go for Travel card because there is no portion of huge portion of conversion charges or any other charges as such. They just charged Rs.150-200 as a transaction fee. In credit card you have additional charges.
> 
> I had checked it with Citibank earlier since the conversion charges and service tax were chargeable i opted for travel card. So better take a look ,esp when you are paying 6000 AUD it might save something.


hey....i have Mercury GBP ravel card which was given to me by company for uk.
can i use dat to pay fees for visa?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

praDe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been invited to lodge my visa application in SkillSelect for 190.
> 
> Is there a possibility to save the application while entering data and uploading documents?
> 
> or do I have to lodge the full application at one go?
> 
> Can somebody tell me the full procedure of submitting the application? What I need to do?
> 
> I'm bit confused with the skillselect account and immiaccount which I need to create.
> 
> Pls advice.


You fill the visa application. Submit it. Pay the fees and then upload the documents. This is the procedure which i think most people follow here.


----------



## svspavan

Hmenon said:


> All the best buddy,,,


Thanks Hmenon...!


----------



## damiloo

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and seeking advise from all the seniors here.
> 
> I had filed my visa (190) on 21/02 (I had paid the fee on this date). However, my agent hasn't uploaded any document as yet. So, in this case what would be my date of lodging the visa? The day I paid the fee or the day my agent will uplaod my documents. May I please request you guys to shed some light on this point please.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chiku


Hi Chiku - I submitted mine (190) on 19-feb , it seems we'll have CO assign by the mid March :tea:


----------



## damiloo

svspavan said:


> Hi Friends,
> I feel sad that you have not included me in the list of likely people...
> Just kidding...!
> I have submitted the application on 21st Dec 2013, been contacted by the case officer on 3rd Feb 2013 informing me that the medicals of my spouse have been referred to MOC.
> Am waiting for communication from the CO again.
> 
> I hope for something to happen this week.
> Please wish me all the best.


Hi Pavan - Wish u all the best ! eace:


----------



## praDe

Do I have to fill in the visa application at one go? or I can save and keep it? 

Also where can I upload the documents? is it by creating a immi account separately to the skillselect account? 





ratnesh.nagori said:


> You fill the visa application. Submit it. Pay the fees and then upload the documents. This is the procedure which i think most people follow here.


----------



## mithu93ku

praDe said:


> Do I have to fill in the visa application at one go? or I can save and keep it?
> 
> Also where can I upload the documents? is it by creating a immi account separately to the skillselect account?


No, you have not to fill in the visa application at one go. you can save and keep it.
After your payment you would get the opportunities to upload documents.


----------



## praDe

mithu93ku said:


> No, you have not to fill in the visa application at one go. you can save and keep it.
> After your payment you would get the opportunities to upload documents.


Thank you for the reply and answer. 

So is it in the same system? I mean in SkillSelect? 
Or Do I have to create a separate immi account for that?


----------



## AuzLover

How long can we expect the invites? or the invites for today is already done? Are invitations computer generated ?


----------



## msaeed

Guys please assist me..

I have submitted Form80 and PCC on 19th Feb through email to CO and also attached the required documents in the online application but now I am seeing this notification link at the bottom of my online immigration..

Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant..

Also in the description of this link it says that you have to fill from 80 and shows me a link for form80, what does that mean, do I have to submit form80 again or just wait for this notification to be disappeared after some time as I have already sent the Form80.


----------



## Jango911

msaeed said:


> Guys please assist me..
> 
> I have submitted Form80 and PCC on 19th Feb through email to CO and also attached the required documents in the online application but now I am seeing this notification link at the bottom of my online immigration..
> 
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant..
> 
> Also in the description of this link it says that you have to fill from 80 and shows me a link for form80, what does that mean, do I have to submit form80 again or just wait for this notification to be disappeared after some time as I have already sent the Form80.


Hi msaeed,

Just chillax, it happened to me and nothing to be bothered about.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## nectar_s

it_engg said:


> hey....i have Mercury GBP ravel card which was given to me by company for uk.
> can i use dat to pay fees for visa?



if its all currency card then you can use it, else if the card is currency specific, then iam afraid if you can use it.


----------



## singh.lucky

rajfirst said:


> Where did you completed the Medical examination?


Max Multi speciality @Panchsheel Park, Delhi


----------



## singh.lucky

TimeSpace said:


> Hi, singh.lucky,
> 
> Would you like to share your visa type and timeline with us?
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> TS


Hi TimeSpace, 
My Visa type is 190 (VIC SS) with ANZSCO 261313.
I submitted visa application on 23 Dec 2013 and CO allocated on 10 Feb


----------



## AuzLover

How long can we expect the invites? or the invites for today is already done? Are invitations computer generated ?


----------



## svspavan

damiloo said:


> Hi Pavan - Wish u all the best ! eace:


Thanks damiloo...!


----------



## prefetcher

prefetcher said:


> Hi all, I got my invitation in jan and had applied for visa in the second week of February. I had applied through an agent. The agent had shared the user credentials for both ACS assessment and EOI process. However, he hasn't shared the credentials for my visa submission process. I just have the TRN number with me. Could someone let me know on the following? 1. Where I can check the current status of the application using the TRN number? The site that I ended up googling seems always down!! 2. Will getting the credentials from my agent help me in tracking the application status better? If so, which site should I use? The agent says that he can't share the credentials as he has used the same credentials for multiple clients. Thanks for the help!! P


Seniors,

Could someone reply to the above queries?

Thanks,
P


----------



## Deep439

Can anybody tell me what is the content writn on pcc??
If both the partners have pcc from different states n different passport seva kendra(psk) does it make any diffrnce in visa application??
Also i have read that proof of visa invitation is also required at passport sewa kendra(psk) for pcc, have anyone gone fr pcc before after eoi and bfore geting invited???

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## irrara

AuzLover said:


> How long can we expect the invites? or the invites for today is already done? Are invitations computer generated ?


Invites are computer generated (at 12 p.m.).
Check your correspondence in SkillSelect (may be email went to spam or smth else).


----------



## it_engg

AuzLover said:


> How long can we expect the invites? or the invites for today is already done? Are invitations computer generated ?


with 65 points you should have got invite by now.its really surprising.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Deep439 said:


> Can anybody tell me what is the content writn on pcc??
> If both the partners have pcc from different states n different passport seva kendra(psk) does it make any diffrnce in visa application??
> Also i have read that proof of visa invitation is also required at passport sewa kendra(psk) for pcc, have anyone gone fr pcc before after eoi and bfore geting invited???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


PCC for you and your spouse can be from different PSKs. That should be ok. 

Why you want pcc befor lodging visa application. It will shorten the first entry date.


----------



## rein_marco

irrara said:


> Invites are computer generated (at 12 p.m.).
> Check your correspondence in SkillSelect (may be email went to spam or smth else).


did you mean 12am?

I think it's 12am aest. Although I got mine at 11:15pm the day before


----------



## adudecool

nectar_s said:


> I would advise you to go for Travel card because there is no portion of huge portion of conversion charges or any other charges as such. They just charged Rs.150-200 as a transaction fee. In credit card you have additional charges.
> 
> I had checked it with Citibank earlier since the conversion charges and service tax were chargeable i opted for travel card. So better take a look ,esp when you are paying 6000 AUD it might save something.


I would like to correct you here, when the card is topped up, the rate of conversation is 1.5-2 dollars more than market rate so there is no difference paying thru CC and travel card..the biggest risk with travel cards lately is that it doesn't work, I lost 18k in conversation as it did not work for me..I had to pay thru credit card..one need to be really careful.


----------



## rein_marco

prefetcher said:


> Seniors,
> 
> Could someone reply to the above queries?
> 
> Thanks,
> P


I'm gonna try to answer your query as much as I can as I am not familiar with hiring an agent to do the application for you. 

1. The sites where we check the status of our account is the immi account. I haven't heard anyone the status of their application using trn number. But i may be wrong. I think k you should ask tour agent your user name and password for your immi aaccount and login yourself 

2. I don't know abouttthe credentials. Did you mean our credentials? Like diplomas and stuff?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Got my Invite today. Is there any list of document that I can check to ensure that I get all the necessary documents ready before Apying the visa.

Also do I need certified copies of all the documents? Any information on this will be helpful.


----------



## TimeSpace

prefetcher said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my invitation in jan and had applied for visa in the second week of February. I had applied through an agent. The agent had shared the user credentials for both ACS assessment and EOI process. However, he hasn't shared the credentials for my visa submission process. I just have the TRN number with me. Could someone let me know on the following?
> 
> 1. Where I can check the current status of the application using the TRN number? The site that I ended up googling seems always down!!
> 2. Will getting the credentials from my agent help me in tracking the application status better? If so, which site should I use? The agent says that he can't share the credentials as he has used the same credentials for multiple clients.
> 
> Thanks for the help!!
> 
> P


Hi, mate,

Although I applied by myself without an agent, I did hear something about how to get the application info for applicants through agents.

1. Create and log in an immiAccount by yourself.
2. Use 'Import application' and your TRN/FN to import your application into the immiAccount.

I couldn't make an experiment to confirm the above method, but you can make your own try and please tell us whether it works.


Regards

TS


----------



## Sennara

I need some help. I am not going to apply for points for my work experience because I only have one year. Do I need to upload work related documents? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sgn1982

Hi Seniors,

May i know, will dibp accept self declaration.

In my case i used for TRA skills assessment but they have assessed only last 3 years of my experience.

Also in my self statutory declaration i havent mentioned my supervisor name cause they are not in that company also i have worked nearly 6 years ago.

Seniors please help advise me

Thank you


----------



## misguided

sgn1982 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> May i know, will dibp accept self declaration.
> 
> In my case i used for TRA skills assessment but they have assessed only last 3 years of my experience.
> 
> Also in my self statutory declaration i havent mentioned my supervisor name cause they are not in that company also i have worked nearly 6 years ago.
> 
> Seniors please help advise me
> 
> Thank you


Self declarations are not acceptable. The declatation should be either by your managers or team leads(preferable) or by coworkers(last resort).


----------



## emerald89

You will have to include all documents you had submitted for skill assessment with VET.



Sennara said:


> I need some help. I am not going to apply for points for my work experience because I only have one year. Do I need to upload work related documents?
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## emerald89

Yes. She does as an accompanying applicant. She will have to score minimum 4.5 overall. If you do not submit IELTS for her, you will have to pay second installment visa fees AUD 4000+ (can not remember the exact). 



AuzLover said:


> Does my spouse need to do IELTS even if I am not claiming points for her?


----------



## AncientGlory

rohit1_sharma said:


> Got my Invite today. Is there any list of document that I can check to ensure that I get all the necessary documents ready before Apying the visa.
> 
> Also do I need certified copies of all the documents? Any information on this will be helpful.


Basically you need all the documents that are needed to prove the points you claimed. Apart from that police reports and medical receipts if you have any.

Also CO will ask for form 80 and sometimes form 1221.

I did submit all certified copies. But it seems that if the documents are color scanned, they don't need to be certified. It might depend on the case officer though.


----------



## Sennara

emerald89 said:


> You will have to include all documents you had submitted for skill assessment with VET.


Thank you.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rohit1_sharma said:


> Got my Invite today. Is there any list of document that I can check to ensure that I get all the necessary documents ready before Apying the visa.
> 
> Also do I need certified copies of all the documents? Any information on this will be helpful.


hi rohit, firstly, congratulations for getting invited. either colour scanned copies of original documents or certified photocopies (black and white) of original documents are fine enough.

the list of documents i uploaded is given below and i hope this might help you to get to know the needed documents. i was a single applicant under this 189 visa and have no dependents. I didn't have any experience out of india, so my case is straightforward. 

1. Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of:
Employment contract letter for company 1
Job offer letter for company 1 
Letter of job responsibilities for company 1
Employee provident fund for company 1
Pay slips for company 1
Salary increment letters for company 1
Bank statement for company 1 
Global job family architecture_role evaluation for company 1
Income tax statements and Form 16 for company 1

Bank statement for company 2
Experience letter for company 2
Income tax statements for company 2
Job offer letter for company 2
Pay slips for company 2
Performance appraisal letter for company 2
Relieving letter for company 2
letter of job responsibilities for company 2

Employee provident fund for company 3 
Experience cum relieving letter for company 3
Job offer letter for company 3
Recommendation letter from company 3
Salary certificate for company 3
Bank statement for company 3
letter of job responsibilities for company 3

2. Birth or age, evidence of:
Birth certificate

3. Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of:	
Academic Transcript for Bachelor of engineering
Consolidated mark sheet for bachelor of engineering
provisional certificate for bachelor of engineering
higher secondary school certificate
secondary school leaving certificate
degree certificate for bachelor of engineering

4. Travel document:
Passport-front and back pages

5. Character, Evidence of:
Overseas Police Clearance certificate

6. Language Ability - English, Evidence of:
International English Language Testing System (IELTS) TRF mark sheet

7. Skills Assessment, Evidence of:	
Skills assessment for Telecommunications network engineer from Engineers Australia

8. Health, evidence of:
Medical examinations' results
Receipt for medical examination

cheers!

sathiya


----------



## rohit1_sharma

emerald89 said:


> Yes. She does as an accompanying applicant. She will have to score minimum 4.5 overall. If you do not submit IELTS for her, you will have to pay second installment visa fees AUD 4000+ (can not remember the exact).


If the Spouse has done Graduation in English Medium then a letter on College letter head signed by the Principal/Authorised Signatory stating that the Meduim of Instruction throughout the course was in English is also sufficient for spouse and IELTS can be skipped.

If this letter cannot be arranged then IELTS with minimum 4.5 Band in all modules is needed.


----------



## mithu93ku

rohit1_sharma said:


> If the Spouse has done Graduation in English Medium then a letter on College letter head signed by the Principal/Authorised Signatory stating that the Meduim of Instruction throughout the course was in English is also sufficient for spouse and IELTS can be skipped.
> 
> If this letter cannot be arranged then IELTS with minimum 4.5 Band in all modules is needed.


IELTS 4.5 average would suffice . Do not require 4.5 Band in all modules.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

mithu93ku said:


> IELTS 4.5 average would suffice . Do not require 4.5 Band in all modules.


Thanks for clarifying. Wasn't aware of that.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

AuzLover said:


> Does my spouse need to do IELTS even if I am not claiming points for her?


Yes, your spouse need to have the proof for functional english. It doesn't limit to IELTS, you can also provide other proofs mentioned in this link.

SkillSelect – Functional English


----------



## nectar_s

Any grants today?


----------



## kaurivneet

nectar_s said:


> Any grants today?


Hi Nectar_s,

I have been refreshing my inbox since morning but seems like they hate mondays too ..All my docs status which CO requested had changed to received on 21 Feb..the wait game has just begun layball:

Hope we get our grants soon


----------



## AuzLover

sgn1982 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> May i know, will dibp accept self declaration.
> 
> In my case i used for TRA skills assessment but they have assessed only last 3 years of my experience.
> 
> Also in my self statutory declaration i havent mentioned my supervisor name cause they are not in that company also i have worked nearly 6 years ago.
> 
> Seniors please help advise me
> 
> Thank you


Hello sgn1982,

As misguided said it should be declared either by your manager/team leads/coworkers. I got it from one of the HR, they accepted it though the HR was not working with the company currently


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 21/02/2014
01 nextgoal *31*
02 ut0410 *44*
03 GhouseYaseen *44*
04 rkn0723 *99*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 19/02/2014
01 sdpeter *107*
02 n.sh *50*
02 lovebt *32*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 18/02/2014
01 yangxh7 *62*
02 nischau *52*
03 2013 *72*
04 Jullz *160* 

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 17/02/2014
01 Peanut48 *61*
02 AGNES26 *43*
03 bc_ashu *75*
04 AusLover2013 *130* 


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 14/02/2014
01 garden *37*
02 thinkpanther *28*
02 delta40 *62*
02 naur33n *102*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*
03 hashtagPR *48*
04 magneto *52*


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*
03 cherry83 *51*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
01 mohsinhere *168*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
01 jre05 *51*
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 04/02/2014
01 csa975 *42*


----------



## nectar_s

Hi Kaurivneet

I am also in the same boat.

Even medicals cleared last week, probably need to wait for some time. every hour refreshing mailbox to see the grant mail is really a painful journey




kaurivneet said:


> Hi Nectar_s,
> 
> I have been refreshing my inbox since morning but seems like they hate mondays too ..All my docs status which CO requested had changed to received on 21 Feb..the wait game has just begun layball:
> 
> Hope we get our grants soon


----------



## bapan

patio said:


> Hahaha, Japanese are quite a few here!
> Gonna ask CO late next week...
> We'll see!


Dear PATIO,

Did you ask to your CO?
What is his response?
Please share with us.
Regards,
BAPAN


----------



## kaurivneet

nectar_s said:


> Hi Kaurivneet
> 
> I am also in the same boat.
> 
> Even medicals cleared last week, probably need to wait for some time. every hour refreshing mailbox to see the grant mail is really a painful journey


our timelines are quite similar..The CO had requested for Spouse Birth Certi and Form 80 for both..I had submitted Form 80(which is in received status)..However the link is still enabled for Character assessment.I hope that it isnt a problem..
Moreover I dint have Birth Certi for my spouse so I submitted 10th Certificate.Hope that suffice.Is there a need to submit any additional docs for Birth proof in addition to 10th Certificate in case Birth Certi is not available??


----------



## jinc

Thank God for granting us a no-grant-day.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



nectar_s said:


> Hi Kaurivneet
> 
> I am also in the same boat.
> 
> Even medicals cleared last week, probably need to wait for some time. every hour refreshing mailbox to see the grant mail is really a painful journey


.

Hi Nectar,

I have noticed that after my agent had uploaded the first set of documents the status of the same changed to received. However, when they uploaded the second set of documents, the status still says requested and claims that it could change to received or even remain the same until grant.

Would you be able to throw some light on this based on your experience.


----------



## nectar_s

Yes, we are in same timeline.

The link is still enabled for character assessment but the document shows received status.

Your Spouse 10th Certificate should suffice for proof of evidence



kaurivneet said:


> our timelines are quite similar..The CO had requested for Spouse Birth Certi and Form 80 for both..I had submitted Form 80(which is in received status)..However the link is still enabled for Character assessment.I hope that it isnt a problem..
> Moreover I dint have Birth Certi for my spouse so I submitted 10th Certificate.Hope that suffice.Is there a need to submit any additional docs for Birth proof in addition to 10th Certificate in case Birth Certi is not available??


----------



## nectar_s

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Nectar,
> 
> I have noticed that after my agent had uploaded the first set of documents the status of the same changed to received. However, when they uploaded the second set of documents, the status still says requested and claims that it could change to received or even remain the same until grant.
> 
> Would you be able to throw some light on this based on your experience.


Normally it will change once they have received the documents, so probably your next set of documents would change after being read / received.

Because for me, the second day of the documents upload, all docs changed to received status and when CO requested for Form 80 , PCC , medicals - after submission of 2 days- the requested docs changed to Received again .

May i know when was your second set of documents uploaded.


----------



## harshaldesai

Is it necessary to upload documents as well as email the same to CO. After front loading 1st set of documents and than getting a CO we have only emailed the documents to CO. That shouldn't matter right?


----------



## Hmenon

Deep439 said:


> Can anybody tell me what is the content writn on pcc??
> If both the partners have pcc from different states n different passport seva kendra(psk) does it make any diffrnce in visa application??
> Also i have read that proof of visa invitation is also required at passport sewa kendra(psk) for pcc, have anyone gone fr pcc before after eoi and bfore geting invited???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


R u from mumbai ? coz in mumbai they havent asked for any proof of visa.


----------



## emerald89

I have a question that I would like to seek advice from experienced forum members.

My occupation is one of the six FAMOUS occupations and I am still waiting for ACS assessment to submit my EOI. My code has already reached the ceiling. My question is if I file my EOI this year with 65-70 points, will my application be rolled over to July next year ceiling, if it is not selected until June which has very slim chance to happen?


----------



## nectar_s

harshaldesai said:


> Is it necessary to upload documents as well as email the same to CO. After front loading 1st set of documents and than getting a CO we have only emailed the documents to CO. That shouldn't matter right?



Usually, its just enough if you attach in IMMI account , no need to email across all documents. 

Only if documents are requested , you can email them, but always ensure to attach a copy in Immi Account.

also read in the reply email that , they dont entertain to receive all sets of docs in email, if you have already sent the copy, then leave it there..dont worry..


----------



## rajfirst

mithu93ku said:


> Surely, your clinic yet to complete the upload. Wait for two more working days.


Today morning, Health examination link got disappeared from the application page.

And I found the below message:

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

Does that mean I have cleared all health examination test?

Is there any other stage after this?

Please clarify guys.


----------



## TimeSpace

I just received email notifications about this thread's new replies, but I couldn't view them in IE. The last page remains 5092.

Has anyone encountered the same problem?


Update: The problem is confirmed in IE11, and doesn't exist in Firefox.


----------



## DesiTadka

I advise to do both because just in case if CO can not open the attachment from the server where you have uploaded the documents, s/he can get it from the email that you sent with attachment. Do it..what do you have to loose?



harshaldesai said:


> Is it necessary to upload documents as well as email the same to CO. After front loading 1st set of documents and than getting a CO we have only emailed the documents to CO. That shouldn't matter right?


----------



## gkkumar

Hello guys,

I am gkkumar from Hyderabad. I have begun the processing of PR through a consultant. I received an invitation on Jan 31st 2014 and lodged the visa application on 20th Feb 2014. Would you please advise how long would it take for the visa process to complete. I have been advised by the consultant to get PCC and Medicals done. Kindly advise. 

gkkumar.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



nectar_s said:


> Normally it will change once they have received the documents, so probably your next set of documents would change after being read / received.
> 
> Because for me, the second day of the documents upload, all docs changed to received status and when CO requested for Form 80 , PCC , medicals - after submission of 2 days- the requested docs changed to Received again .
> 
> May i know when was your second set of documents uploaded.


.

Hi Nectar,

My first set of docs was uploaded on Feb 13, second set on Feb 17 and the last set on Feb 20th.

The Feb 13th shows as received and the Feb 17 and Feb 20th shows as requested, despite having uploaded


----------



## rajfirst

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am gkkumar from Hyderabad. I have begun the processing of PR through a consultant. I received an invitation on Jan 31st 2014 and lodged the visa application on 20th Feb 2014. Would you please advise how long would it take for the visa process to complete. I have been advised by the consultant to get PCC and Medicals done. Kindly advise.
> 
> gkkumar.


Normal processing time is around 1.5-2.5 Months.

As you agent advised, You need to complete Medicals and obtain PCC.


----------



## gkkumar

rajfirst said:


> Normal processing time is around 1.5-2.5 Months.
> 
> As you agent advised, You need to complete Medicals and obtain PCC.


Hi Rajfirst

Thanks for the quick reply. Any suggestions or advise you have, apart from PCC and medicals ? I got the VIC state sponsorship, what and how do we start preparing to migrate to Australia. I am into IT and have uploaded my resume on glassdoor and seek. What other advise do you have for guys like me.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



gkkumar said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am gkkumar from Hyderabad. I have begun the processing of PR through a consultant. I received an invitation on Jan 31st 2014 and lodged the visa application on 20th Feb 2014. Would you please advise how long would it take for the visa process to complete. I have been advised by the consultant to get PCC and Medicals done. Kindly advise.
> 
> gkkumar.


.

Hi,

Hopefully anywhere between 6 - 8 weeks. 

Yes, go ahead and get your PCC and Meds done.


----------



## rajfirst

gkkumar said:


> Hi Rajfirst
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. Any suggestions or advise you have, apart from PCC and medicals ? I got the VIC state sponsorship, what and how do we start preparing to migrate to Australia. I am into IT and have uploaded my resume on glassdoor and seek. What other advise do you have for guys like me.


Networking is the key for fetching a job at Australia. This is what I observed during my stay there. Get in touch with recruitment consultants through linkedin.

Get their advise on hot skills in your domain and get trained in that before you reach there for job Hunt. Get connected with aussie ppl in your domain through linkedin and get ideas from them.

As far as I know, 80% of the jobs at Australia are filled by peer networking.


----------



## Jaay

*Passport upload*

Hi

Would someone please suggest - what does below statement exactly mean (taken from document attachment guide url on deptt. website)?

Note: Only attach copies of your passport pages if we have requested you to do so, or if your passport information is different from that entered into your online application.

Should bio page of passport be uploaded or not?

-J


----------



## hazra

Hi, I would just like to check if you guys had uploaded the attested/certified copies of your docs with your visa application or did you upload scanned copies of originals. Some ppl have advised me to upload the color scans which do not need certification ? Please respond. Thanks.


----------



## rein_marco

hazra said:


> Hi, I would just like to check if you guys had uploaded the attested/certified copies of your docs with your visa application or did you upload scanned copies of originals. Some ppl have advised me to upload the color scans which do not need certification ? Please respond. Thanks.


Scanned coloured copies. Worked with everyone I know


----------



## hazra

rein_marco said:


> Scanned coloured copies. Worked with everyone I know


thanks for a quick revert.


----------



## it_engg

rein_marco said:


> Scanned coloured copies. Worked with everyone I know


wat about soft copies of offer and apoointment letter(coloured)?


----------



## Gurdeepsingh

ratnesh.nagori said:


> you fill the visa application. Submit it. Pay the fees and then upload the documents. This is the procedure which i think most people follow here.


can anybody provide the phone no. Of dibp. If have lodged for subclass 190 on nov 2013..but no case officer has been allocated till date


----------



## 0z_dream

hazra said:


> Hi, I would just like to check if you guys had uploaded the attested/certified copies of your docs with your visa application or did you upload scanned copies of originals. Some ppl have advised me to upload the color scans which do not need certification ? Please respond. Thanks.


At first uploaded all attested copy by my agent, later co asked for colour scanned copies for all docs


----------



## jre05

Hi Friends, Hi Ozdream

What's happening here? Oz Dream how are you, hope you get your grant soon.

All friends who received grant my congratulations


----------



## 0z_dream

jre05 said:


> Hi Friends, Hi Ozdream
> 
> What's happening here? Oz Dream how are you, hope you get your grant soon.
> 
> All friends who received grant my congratulations


Hi JR,
Thanks for your wishes, today is a dry day, no grants


----------



## rein_marco

it_engg said:


> wat about soft copies of offer and apoointment letter(coloured)?


Personally iI'd just upload them but to keep the uniformity and to be safe I'd say print them and upload them. I ddon't think you can go wrong there.


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Hi JR,
> Thanks for your wishes, today is a dry day, no grants


Sure, don't worry  

You will receive it soon. Everything happens for a reason. 

Oh, yeah one of my friend also didn't hear from the CO today when all the documents which was requested was submitted.

So tomorrow or anytime soon this week should shower grants for all of you.


----------



## 0z_dream

Thanks


----------



## chiku2006

*PCC and Medicals*

Hi Guys,

Last week, I had lodged my visa and was wondering should I go ahead with PCC and Medicals?? My agent has told me to wait for CO's instructions, Please advise.

Ref. Medicals:- How to generate HAP id on Immi website, my agent was telling me to hold on for this but I told him that I would like to go ahead with this as there is no harm in getting it earlier than desired by the CO, am I right guys or should I wait for the CO to ask for it...

Ref. PCC:- Is there anyone from Noida in this forum?? For Noida residents, one should apply at which passport office and what all docs are required for the same. We have moved from the address which was mentioned on our passports, however, its in the same city. In this case, what all do we have to carry ?? can somebody please help on this subject.

Regards

Chiku


----------



## VChiri

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Guys, Last week, I had lodged my visa and was wondering should I go ahead with PCC and Medicals?? My agent has told me to wait for CO's instructions, Please advise. Ref. Medicals:- How to generate HAP id on Immi website, my agent was telling me to hold on for this but I told him that I would like to go ahead with this as there is no harm in getting it earlier than desired by the CO, am I right guys or should I wait for the CO to ask for it... Ref. PCC:- Is there anyone from Noida in this forum?? For Noida residents, one should apply at which passport office and what all docs are required for the same. We have moved from the address which was mentioned on our passports, however, its in the same city. In this case, what all do we have to carry ?? can somebody please help on this subject. Regards Chiku


For medicals:

I think if you have lodged your visa application you cannot go and generate your hapid and submit your medicals through that process anymore. Your agent is right in saying you will have to wait for CO to give you hapid for medicals now that you have lodged. That facility is only available if you have not yet lodged your visa application. Please read the requirements for that process again to check. I have copied and pasted the section of the medical examination page that states what I have mentioned.

"I have already lodged my Australian visa application

You will be advised by email or by your case officer what health examinations you need to do (if any). You will then be requested to complete these examinations within a certain time period. Please wait until your visa case officer contacts you, do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application.

Note: To minimise processing delays, you should complete your required health examinations as soon as possible after your case officer has advised you to do so.

I have not yet lodged my Australian visa application
If you are in Australia or one of the approximately 100 countries globally where 100 per cent electronic health processing arrangements apply, you can only complete your health examinations before lodging your visa application in these locations if you:

hold a current valid passport
first use our My Health Declarations service to obtain a health identifying number"


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



chiku2006 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last week, I had lodged my visa and was wondering should I go ahead with PCC and Medicals?? My agent has told me to wait for CO's instructions, Please advise.
> 
> Ref. Medicals:- How to generate HAP id on Immi website, my agent was telling me to hold on for this but I told him that I would like to go ahead with this as there is no harm in getting it earlier than desired by the CO, am I right guys or should I wait for the CO to ask for it...
> 
> Ref. PCC:- Is there anyone from Noida in this forum?? For Noida residents, one should apply at which passport office and what all docs are required for the same. We have moved from the address which was mentioned on our passports, however, its in the same city. In this case, what all do we have to carry ?? can somebody please help on this subject.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chiku


.

Hi Chikoo,

Please proceed with PCC and medicals. Your agent is only trying to buy time from you, so that he could attend to other candidates in parallel.(The normal money making strategy)

Going by what you have said w.r.t address, your PCC's could take some time. Hence recommend you complete you're PCC and ensure you carry along 2 copies of your SS letter and the email sent my the immi department, along with passport original and photocopies, in addition to your passport application for PCC.

Not sure if the process at the Noida passport office, the same as in Bangalore, recommend you call the passport seva kendra number and check for the process to be doubly sure, in order to avoid repetitions.

For medicals you're agent would have to generate the HAP ID and provide you with eMedical letters, that you need to carry along with a copy of your passport + originals.

So get on with the PCC and Meds, so that you have these logistics off your back.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Chikoo,
> 
> Please proceed with PCC and medicals. Your agent is only trying to buy time from you, so that he could attend to other candidates in parallel.(The normal money making strategy)
> 
> Going by what you have said w.r.t address, your PCC's could take some time. Hence recommend you complete you're PCC and ensure you carry along 2 copies of your SS letter and the email sent my the immi department, along with passport original and photocopies, in addition to your passport application for PCC.
> 
> Not sure if the process at the Noida passport office, the same as in Bangalore, recommend you call the passport seva kendra number and check for the process to be doubly sure, in order to avoid repetitions.
> 
> For medicals you're agent would have to generate the HAP ID and provide you with eMedical letters, that you need to carry along with a copy of your passport + originals.
> 
> So get on with the PCC and Meds, so that you have these logistics off your
> 
> 
> 
> Neville, chiri has stated otherwise for medicals.... I am also going to lodge my visa soon.. so should I apply for medicals before that... Please advise


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



sanjeevmanocha said:


> Thanks for your reply Neville, chiri has stated otherwise for medicals.... I am confused now


.

Hi Sanjeev,

I had my visa launched on Feb 6, 2014(By my agent) and they had generated my Hap id on Feb 10th, 2014.

So all you need to do is keep pestering you're agent to check if the HAP id can be generated.


----------



## VChiri

This is just what I found the information from:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm

If you have lodged your visa application just go through it and before you go ahead and do the medicals you really don't want to get delayed for not following instructions. 

if you are going to do medicals before lodging the visa application please also go through this website as well. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Sanjeev,
> 
> I had my visa launched on Feb 6, 2014(By my agent) and they had generated my Hap id on Feb 10th, 2014.
> 
> So all you need to do is keep pestering you're agent to check if the HAP id can be generated.


I havent lodged as yet but will be doing it within this week... your statement has given me a sigh of relief as I would like to get over and done with this paper work and move on with noraml life routine ..

Thanks guys for your answers and Chiku for raising this question I was thinking about it from long but it got slipped out of my mind ...


----------



## rajfirst

VChiri said:


> For medicals:
> 
> I think if you have lodged your visa application you cannot go and generate your hapid and submit your medicals through that process anymore. Your agent is right in saying you will have to wait for CO to give you hapid for medicals now that you have lodged. That facility is only available if you have not yet lodged your visa application. Please read the requirements for that process again to check. I have copied and pasted the section of the medical examination page that states what I have mentioned.
> 
> "I have already lodged my Australian visa application
> 
> You will be advised by email or by your case officer what health examinations you need to do (if any). You will then be requested to complete these examinations within a certain time period. Please wait until your visa case officer contacts you, do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application.
> 
> Note: To minimise processing delays, you should complete your required health examinations as soon as possible after your case officer has advised you to do so.
> 
> I have not yet lodged my Australian visa application
> If you are in Australia or one of the approximately 100 countries globally where 100 per cent electronic health processing arrangements apply, you can only complete your health examinations before lodging your visa application in these locations if you:
> 
> hold a current valid passport
> first use our My Health Declarations service to obtain a health identifying number"




It is wrong. After lodging the application, we can generate the referral letter for medical examination with HAP ID.


----------



## rajfirst

sanjeevmanocha said:


> I havent lodged as yet but will be doing it within this week... your statement has given me a sigh of relief as I would like to get over and done with this paper work and move on with noraml life routine ..
> 
> Thanks guys for your answers and Chiku for raising this question I was thinking about it from long but it got slipped out of my mind ...


Hi Sanjeev,

You can take medical checkups even before lodging your visa. This will reduce the time taken for grant.


http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/_pdf/client-no-visa.pdf


----------



## VChiri

rajfirst said:


> It is wrong. After lodging the application, we can generate the referral letter for medical examination with HAP ID.


Oh ok the quote is from the Australian immigration website on medical examinations. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm

So I guess maybe the Australian immigration website is wrong or I miss read something hence I had mentioned it's best to go through the website so as to correct anything I may not have understood. Thank you though for correcting me.
Would you please refer me to the place you got that information from on generating HAPID after lodging?


----------



## rajfirst

VChiri said:


> Oh ok the quote is from the Australian immigration website on medical examinations.
> 
> Arranging a Health Examination
> 
> So I guess maybe the Australian immigration website is wrong or I miss read something hence I had mentioned it's best to go through the website so as to correct anything I may not have understood. Thank you though for correcting me.
> Would you please refer me to the place you got that information from on generating HAPID after lodging?


I did my medical checkup like that only 

Personal experience.


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I was reading through the forum and came to know about the form called "My Health Declarations" . I Checked it on immigov.au and it got added to my Immi account.

After filling out all the 9 pages it's on "Organise your health examination" . 

I have *NOT* paid the Visa fees yet . 

Using this Organise Your Health examination link , can I get my medicals done even before paying the fees?

If yes , shall I go ahead with that or do it after I pay my visa fees . If I do it before Visa fees will it expedite the process?

I stay and work in Dubai , so in my Visa application I mentioned it as "Country of Residence " . I am planning to travel to India for a small vacation . Can I get my medicals done from India as it will be lot cheaper ? 

Regards 
PD


----------



## Kamagu

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I was reading through the forum and came to know about the form called "My Health Declarations" . I Checked it on immigov.au and it got added to my Immi account.
> 
> After filling out all the 9 pages it's on "Organise your health examination" .
> 
> I have *NOT* paid the Visa fees yet .
> 
> Using this Organise Your Health examination link , can I get my medicals done even before paying the fees?
> 
> If yes , shall I go ahead with that or do it after I pay my visa fees . If I do it before Visa fees will it expedite the process?
> 
> I stay and work in Dubai , so in my Visa application I mentioned it as "Country of Residence " . I am planning to travel to India for a small vacation . Can I get my medicals done from India as it will be lot cheaper ?
> 
> Regards
> PD



Hello, I did what you mentioned. That healths declarations can be done previously. As I was very sure I was going to be invited the last 10th feb, I wen for medicals before being invited and the doctor submitted my results before I was invited. After being invited I create ImmiAccount and my medicals were linked to my application automatically. Now I had submitted my application on the 14th and what I did I print a copy of the final report of medicals and attached to the documents just to make sure the CO has access to them...

As you can see, you can take your medicals previously to speed up the process...Now I am still waiting, not sure If I have been allocated to a CO yet, sometimes they dont get in touch so I have finger crossed!

Good Luck!


----------



## Alnaibii

prseeker said:


> I stay and work in Dubai , so in my Visa application I mentioned it as "Country of Residence " . I am planning to travel to India for a small vacation . Can I get my medicals done from India as it will be lot cheaper ?


As far as I know, you can do Meds anywhere, at the clinics posted on DIBP site.


----------



## Gaurav Vas

Just when I thought everything is going smooth and all will be done as expected.. I hit the speedbreaker :mad2:
Today I got my PCC and was thinking of replying back to my CO with PCC letter and Medicals, just when I realised - I have lost my Medical receipts. Searched them everywhere but they are nowhere.

Ques: So now, should I just reply to CO with PCC and hope that hospital had uploaded the results (I gave my Meds two weeks back) ?
Or should I reach back to the hospital and ask for receipt copy of the money paid ?
Or is it that I can provide something else to my CO to prove that I have completed my Meds ?

Please help Guys ! :help:


----------



## Deep439

Is it the date when visa fees is submitted considered as visa lodgemnt date???
If yes, i think best way is to fill the form and submit the fees on the vry nxt day and upload all the documnts later on before CO is assigned to save grant time??
Am i correct??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## shivanichawla

Dear Members,
I am able to import my application today in mu Immi account with a wrong passport number found it very bad when i saw that in my application my agent has mentioned the wrong passport number and due to that i was not able to import my application.
There are mistakes in other details as well in my application which i found when i have gone through as the same has been filled by my agent. Please help me what to do how can we correct the passport number in our application and also the changes for the work experience dates.
Senior members please help.


Regards


----------



## shivanichawla

I am not able to sleep after seeing my agents silly mistakes


----------



## rein_marco

shivanichawla said:


> Dear Members,
> I am able to import my application today in mu Immi account with a wrong passport number found it very bad when i saw that in my application my agent has mentioned the wrong passport number and due to that i was not able to import my application.
> There are mistakes in other details as well in my application which i found when i have gone through as the same has been filled by my agent. Please help me what to do how can we correct the passport number in our application and also the changes for the work experience dates.
> Senior members please help.
> 
> 
> Regards


That is so sad. And that is very negligent of your agent. There is a form you file our and submit to DIBP for corrections after you lodged your application. I've seen it I just don't remember the exact title of the form. Search it on google Play with kkeyword like correction after lodging visa Australia or something. Goodluck.


----------



## HMalhotra

Hi All,

I am a mechanical engineer, applying for 189. Waiting for the CDR assessment to arrive by next month.

I have a small concern.. My passport is valid only till July 2015. Do I therefore need to apply for renewal or should I go on with the present passportं.

As per the Indian Law, I cannot apply before July (2014) (one year before expiry).. On the same time, by then I will be waiting for an invite or would have recieved it (Submitting EOI) by March 2014 end.

Please help.


----------



## aarr87

*off shore or onsite ??*

Dear all,

I am presently studying in Australia. I have over 3 years of work experience as software engineer. I would like to apply for PR under 190 visa subclass. should i choose onsite or offshore application ?


----------



## jjjychen

Neville Smith said:


> . Hi Chikoo, Please proceed with PCC and medicals. Your agent is only trying to buy time from you, so that he could attend to other candidates in parallel.(The normal money making strategy) Going by what you have said w.r.t address, your PCC's could take some time. Hence recommend you complete you're PCC and ensure you carry along 2 copies of your SS letter and the email sent my the immi department, along with passport original and photocopies, in addition to your passport application for PCC. Not sure if the process at the Noida passport office, the same as in Bangalore, recommend you call the passport seva kendra number and check for the process to be doubly sure, in order to avoid repetitions. For medicals you're agent would have to generate the HAP ID and provide you with eMedical letters, that you need to carry along with a copy of your passport + originals. So get on with the PCC and Meds, so that you have these logistics off your back.


 Hi Chikoo, I agree with what Neville said. Your agent should know about it. After visa lodgment, my boyfriend got the HAP ID right away from Immi online account and scheduled health check at the next available day. There is no need to wait for CO instruction once you know for sure those stuff are required.


----------



## Mroks

aarr87 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am presently studying in Australia. I have over 3 years of work experience as software engineer. I would like to apply for PR under 190 visa subclass. should i choose onsite or offshore application ?


Its better to apply as an onshore applicants. You may get some relaxation in IELTS, experience and your case may get speedy process for SS.


----------



## rein_marco

Wow. It is extremely exhausting to wait especially that's all i do cause iIddon't have a job (still employed in australia, here in the philippines at the moment). It's like youre at work and watchingthe clock tick by for your break. At least there you know when iit's coming. 4 weeks tomorrow and no CO even.


----------



## jjjychen

aarr87 said:


> Dear all, I am presently studying in Australia. I have over 3 years of work experience as software engineer. I would like to apply for PR under 190 visa subclass. should i choose onsite or offshore application ?


Hi there, basically on-shore app seems better. Processing and document preparing are easier and bit more efficient.


----------



## TimeSpace

jjjychen said:


> Hi there, basically on-shore app seems better. Processing and document preparing are easier and bit more efficient.


Hi jjjychen,

May I ask you when you lodged your application? Is it 189? Have you got any contact from your CO?


----------



## rein_marco

Timespace have youbeen contacted by the CO?


----------



## TimeSpace

rein_marco said:


> Timespace have youbeen contacted by the CO?


No.

I have front uploaded all documents including PCC&Medical, even if there is already a CO, he or she might not contact me very soon.

I only noticed all my files changed to a 'received' status, the last one was uploaded on 19 Feb and changed the next day.


----------



## rein_marco

TimeSpace said:


> No.
> 
> I have front uploaded all documents including PCC&Medical, even if there is already a CO, he or she might not contact me very soon.
> 
> I only noticed all my files changed to a 'received' status, the last one was uploaded on 19 Feb and changed the next day.


My documents changed to received on feb 13. I havent heard anything yet


----------



## TimeSpace

rein_marco said:


> My documents changed to received on feb 13. I havent heard anything yet


Yes. The first set of my files also changed to received on 13 Feb, and the later two sets changed the next day after uploaded each time.


----------



## rein_marco

TimeSpace said:


> Yes. The first set of my files also changed to received on 13 Feb, and the later two sets changed the next day after uploaded each time.


same with mine. I guess it really isnt indicative of a CO allocation.


----------



## emerald89

I am on the same boat just that mine will expire slightly earlier in March. I asked here before and the suggestions from the members was that, go all the process with the current passport; submit EOI, lodge visa (when invited) with the current passport. Then when the time new passport is ready, inform the CO of the change in new passport.
I am doing the same thing. I think there would not be any issue. 



HMalhotra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer, applying for 189. Waiting for the CDR assessment to arrive by next month.
> 
> I have a small concern.. My passport is valid only till July 2015. Do I therefore need to apply for renewal or should I go on with the present passportं.
> 
> As per the Indian Law, I cannot apply before July (2014) (one year before expiry).. On the same time, by then I will be waiting for an invite or would have recieved it (Submitting EOI) by March 2014 end.
> 
> Please help.


----------



## rein_marco

Ii've already lost track of the updates in this thread. Just posting this again just in case someone would like to update it. I can't locate the 2013 applicants 

Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
17/01/14-------------Gyan
02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14---------GhouseYaseen
13/01/14---------kaurivneet--------------10/02/14
13/01/14---------btkarthikram-----------13/02/14
13/01/14---------Jinc-----------------------06/02/14
16/01/14---------misguided--------------12/02/14
17/01/14---------thinkpanther-----------10/02/14--------------14/02/14
18/01/14---------lovebt-------------------14/02/14----------------19/02/14
18/01/14---------Nectar_s----------------11/02/14-----
20/01/14---------nextgoal-----------------13/02/14----------------21/02/14
20/01/14---------shreyas.mys-----------10/02/14--------------11/02/14
22/01/14---------AncientGlory-----------17/02/14-------------
27/01/14---------zlb-----------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14
27/01/14---------Nandkumar-------------20/02/14
29/01/14---------rein_marco
31/01/14---------reddy84
01/02/14---------ben roberto------------18/02/14
04/02/14---------jcmk
06/02/14---------Neville Smith
10/02/14---------j_head
10/02/14---------TimeSpace
12/02/14---------irrara
14/02/14---------msalmank

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh


----------



## j_head

TimeSpace said:


> Yes. The first set of my files also changed to received on 13 Feb, and the later two sets changed the next day after uploaded each time.


Shake hands, Chinese comrade!

We share the same timeline. I've uploaded all the materials that I am aware of, the last of which turned to received last Saturday.


----------



## TimeSpace

j_head said:


> We share the same timeline. I've uploaded all the materials that I am aware of, the last of which turned to received last Saturday.


Wish all the best for grants of all friends.


----------



## msalmank

Hi Seniors,

I am in the process of filling form 80 to front load it against my application before CO allocation. In it, there is a question "been refused a visa for Australia or any other country?"

I had applied for a visit visa in 2008 to go to America for a company conference. On submitting my application, I appeared for an interview in the consulate in Islamabad. Given that I was neither married at the time, nor did I have any property, the interviewer returned my papers to me and told me that there was no guarantee that I could provide that I would return back to Pakistan once I had entered America. And thus my application was declined.

Although it was declined, no stamp was applied to my application nor to my passport.

I got a formal letter of invitation to visit America from the company to reapply for a visit visa, however before another application could be filed, I got into the accident (which resulted in a metal plate in my right tibia) which put me on bed rest for a significant time. Once I was back to normal health, the plans for me to visit the company headquarters were dropped due to the financial crunch.

I'm wondering... I should answer this question as Yes, and indicate that it was a Visit Visa for America was refused and the reasoning provided for it? Or should this be answered as No?

Any help will be highly appreciated.

Regards.
Salman Khalid.


----------



## bc_ashu

IMHO..your visa was not rejected..similar case happened with a friend of mine and his application was returned. No rejection stamp was applied to passport or the application...
But again this is my view.. seniors please enlighten..


msalmank said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am in the process of filling form 80 to front load it against my application before CO allocation. In it, there is a question "been refused a visa for Australia or any other country?"
> 
> I had applied for a visit visa in 2008 to go to America for a company conference. On submitting my application, I appeared for an interview in the consulate in Islamabad. Given that I was neither married at the time, nor did I have any property, the interviewer returned my papers to me and told me that there was no guarantee that I could provide that I would return back to Pakistan once I had entered America. And thus my application was declined.
> 
> Although it was declined, no stamp was applied to my application nor to my passport.
> 
> I got a formal letter of invitation to visit America from the company to reapply for a visit visa, however before another application could be filed, I got into the accident (which resulted in a metal plate in my right tibia) which put me on bed rest for a significant time. Once I was back to normal health, the plans for me to visit the company headquarters were dropped due to the financial crunch.
> 
> I'm wondering... I should answer this question as Yes, and indicate that it was a Visit Visa for America was refused and the reasoning provided for it? Or should this be answered as No?
> 
> Any help will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards.
> Salman Khalid.


----------



## Alnaibii

I think you should mention it. If it is in the system, they will see it, and you lose credibility if you omit it. USA denies a lot of visas..


----------



## svspavan

Hi Friends,

Fiinally it happend to me...!
I got my grant today...!
I am still unable to believe it...!

More in details once I am back from work in the evening...!

Thanks everyone for all your support and help from time to time...!


----------



## aag92000

*previous countries of residence*

Can anyone pls advise if I need to mention countries I have visited as tourist or for business visit under the section - previous countries of residence in the 189 visa appln.


----------



## HMalhotra

emerald89 said:


> I am on the same boat just that mine will expire slightly earlier in March. I asked here before and the suggestions from the members was that, go all the process with the current passport; submit EOI, lodge visa (when invited) with the current passport. Then when the time new passport is ready, inform the CO of the change in new passport.
> I am doing the same thing. I think there would not be any issue.


Hey.. Thanks a lot for the revert.. Ya I believe that would be the right thing to do rather than delaying the entire process by applying for a new passport in the middle of the process.. Thanks a ton..

Cheers..!


----------



## TimeSpace

svspavan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Fiinally it happend to me...!
> I got my grant today...!
> I am still unable to believe it...!
> 
> More in details once I am back from work in the evening...!
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your support and help from time to time...!



Congrats! :flypig::llama:eace::hippie:


----------



## AncientGlory

Hi Guys,

I got my grant today. I'd like to thank everyone who helped.

If anyone need anything at all, don't hesitate to contact me.

Cheers.


----------



## Jas1481

*Grant*

Hello friends,

Just received the grant mail. :hippie::hippie: Would like to thank all of them in this forum who have always lend a helping hand with all the good advices and support. 

Thank u all once again. Time to lane:
See u all in auz very soon and also all the best wishes for all who are waiting for their grants.

Thanks,
Jas


----------



## Jas1481

AncientGlory said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today. I'd like to thank everyone who helped.
> 
> If anyone need anything at all, don't hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulations


----------



## it_engg

Jas1481 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Just received the grant mail. :hippie::hippie: Would like to thank all of them in this forum who have always lend a helping hand with all the good advices and support.
> 
> Thank u all once again. Time to lane:
> See u all in auz very soon and also all the best wishes for all who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jas



Congrats !!!! best of luck for next steps.

your timelines please


----------



## bc_ashu

Congratulations and best of luck!!


svspavan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Fiinally it happend to me...!
> I got my grant today...!
> I am still unable to believe it...!
> 
> More in details once I am back from work in the evening...!
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your support and help from time to time...!


----------



## bc_ashu

Congratulations and best of luck!!


Jas1481 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Just received the grant mail. :hippie::hippie: Would like to thank all of them in this forum who have always lend a helping hand with all the good advices and support.
> 
> Thank u all once again. Time to lane:
> See u all in auz very soon and also all the best wishes for all who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jas


----------



## bc_ashu

Congratulations!! today seems to be a good day for grants...


AncientGlory said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today. I'd like to thank everyone who helped.
> 
> If anyone need anything at all, don't hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Jas1481

it_engg said:


> Congrats !!!! best of luck for next steps.
> 
> your timelines please


thanks 4 ur wishes.
Invitation: 4.11.2013
Application: 4.12.2013
Co Allocation : 15.1.14
Medical Completed: 11.2.14 (this was delayed coz we were not in india during this period)
Visa Granted: 25.2.14


----------



## svspavan

AncientGlory said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today. I'd like to thank everyone who helped.
> 
> If anyone need anything at all, don't hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulations...!


----------



## svspavan

Jas1481 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Just received the grant mail. :hippie::hippie: Would like to thank all of them in this forum who have always lend a helping hand with all the good advices and support.
> 
> Thank u all once again. Time to lane:
> See u all in auz very soon and also all the best wishes for all who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jas


Congratulations...!


----------



## gkkumar

Day of grants !! Congratulations !!


----------



## visitkangaroos

msalmank said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am in the process of filling form 80 to front load it against my application before CO allocation. In it, there is a question "been refused a visa for Australia or any other country?"
> 
> I had applied for a visit visa in 2008 to go to America for a company conference. On submitting my application, I appeared for an interview in the consulate in Islamabad. Given that I was neither married at the time, nor did I have any property, the interviewer returned my papers to me and told me that there was no guarantee that I could provide that I would return back to Pakistan once I had entered America. And thus my application was declined.
> 
> Although it was declined, no stamp was applied to my application nor to my passport.
> 
> I got a formal letter of invitation to visit America from the company to reapply for a visit visa, however before another application could be filed, I got into the accident (which resulted in a metal plate in my right tibia) which put me on bed rest for a significant time. Once I was back to normal health, the plans for me to visit the company headquarters were dropped due to the financial crunch.
> 
> I'm wondering... I should answer this question as Yes, and indicate that it was a Visit Visa for America was refused and the reasoning provided for it? Or should this be answered as No?
> 
> Any help will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards.
> Salman Khalid.


I have a similar situation. I applied for US Business Visa from my company and it got rejected for similar reason that is the officer felt there is no guarantee that I will return back.

I will definitely be mentioning about this in Form 80

Then I was asked to apply by my company after couple of weeks again for US Businees Visa. This time they put me for security check and asked some set of documents like Invite Letter, Resume and a set of questionairre. 

Its a little ironical that US people judge all this stuff in just couple of lines of conversation and without seeing any document.

Anyways after submitting the documents I got the Visa but it mentioned the word "Clearance Received so and so date" and since it was valid for only one year it has now expired. And the travel eventually never happened. 

Do I need to mention about this, because they don't ask for stamped Visas, but only ask for denied Visa.

My concern is if this would put me in external check and delay my grant significantly.


----------



## nectar_s

Jas1481 said:


> thanks 4 ur wishes.
> Invitation: 4.11.2013
> Application: 4.12.2013
> Co Allocation : 15.1.14
> Medical Completed: 11.2.14 (this was delayed coz we were not in india during this period)
> Visa Granted: 25.2.14



Hearty Congratulations .. all the best for your future in aussie


----------



## TimeSpace

TimeSpace said:


> The 189 candidates who will most likely get granted next week,
> 
> 0z_dream, sumdur, rajesh2478, pailas, kaurivneet, btkarthikram, jinc, nectar_s, *AncientGlory*
> 
> What's your opinions, guys?
> 
> 
> There is also a possibility for the following guys.
> 
> rein_marco, reddy84, ben roberto, jcmk, Neville Smith, j_head


Bing one now! Let's see the miracle continues!


Congrats to AncientGlory, Jas1481 and svspavan!!!


Sorry I didn't include Jas1481 & svspavan in the above list for lack of information or the undeterminable MOC process time.


----------



## Waqarali20005

visitkangaroos said:


> I have a similar situation. I applied for US Business Visa from my company and it got rejected for similar reason that is the officer felt there is no guarantee that I will return back.
> 
> I will definitely be mentioning about this in Form 80
> 
> Then I was asked to apply by my company after couple of weeks again for US Businees Visa. This time they put me for security check and asked some set of documents like Invite Letter, Resume and a set of questionairre.
> 
> Its a little ironical that US people judge all this stuff in just couple of lines of conversation and without seeing any document.
> 
> Anyways after submitting the documents I got the Visa but it mentioned the word "Clearance Received so and so date" and since it was valid for only one year it has now expired. And the travel eventually never happened.
> 
> Do I need to mention about this, because they don't ask for stamped Visas, but only ask for denied Visa.
> 
> My concern is if this would put me in external check and delay my grant significantly.


You should not lie or conceal any material information from Australians as they have information sharing arrangements with UK/USA. Instead give as much evidence as you can to support your claims that y your visa was refused..


----------



## AncientGlory

Jas1481 said:


> Congratulations





bc_ashu said:


> Congratulations!! today seems to be a good day for grants...





svspavan said:


> Congratulations...!


Thanks guys. Hope everyone will get a speedy grant. Cheers.


----------



## AncientGlory

TimeSpace said:


> Bing one now! Let's see the miracle continues!
> 
> 
> Congrats to AncientGlory, Jas1481 and svspavan!!!
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't include Jas1481 & svspavan in the above list for lack of information or the undeterminable MOC process time.


Thanks mate.


----------



## olways

visitkangaroos said:


> I have a similar situation. I applied for US Business Visa from my company and it got rejected for similar reason that is the officer felt there is no guarantee that I will return back.
> 
> I will definitely be mentioning about this in Form 80
> 
> Then I was asked to apply by my company after couple of weeks again for US Businees Visa. This time they put me for security check and asked some set of documents like Invite Letter, Resume and a set of questionairre.
> 
> Its a little ironical that US people judge all this stuff in just couple of lines of conversation and without seeing any document.
> 
> Anyways after submitting the documents I got the Visa but it mentioned the word "Clearance Received so and so date" and since it was valid for only one year it has now expired. And the travel eventually never happened.
> 
> Do I need to mention about this, because they don't ask for stamped Visas, but only ask for denied Visa.
> 
> My concern is if this would put me in external check and delay my grant significantly.


Guys, Q59/61 on Form 80 is not asking you if you have been refused a visa. I have noticed that this question has been slightly rectified. See for yourself.
Old format: Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country?
New format: Have you ever had a visa cancelled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country?
As you can see visa refusal part is omitted in the new format. I hope it helps.


----------



## misguided

COngrats svspavan,AncientGlory and Jas1481

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 25/02/2014
01 Jas1481 *83*
02 AncientGlory *34*
03 svspavan *66*


----------



## TimeSpace

olways said:


> Guys, Q59/61 on Form 80 is not asking you if you have been refused a visa. I have noticed that this question has been slightly rectified. See for yourself.
> Old format: Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country?
> New format: Have you ever had a visa cancelled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country?
> As you can see visa refusal part is omitted in the new format. I hope it helps.


Hi buddy,

I just downloaded the latest version of Form 80.

What you mentioned above as new format is actually Q61.

There is still one sub-question in Q59 as "been refused a visa for Australia or any
other country?".


----------



## rahulreshu

More than likely I too have my grant...

When I log in, it shows the status as in progress but when I click to go inside, it shows the following:

Grant letter	25 Feb 2014	Letter Created	View grant letter

However, the link for "View grant letter" takes me to the page that shows no correspondance found. I have emailed my agent asking if he has received any email. Also, on VEVO, it gives an error when I check up there. Guess I need to wait some more time.


----------



## sk1983

hello everyone
I am new user on this forum so any one here who apply 190 visa as a Cook , Pastry cook , hairdresser .

thanks


----------



## TimeSpace

rahulreshu said:


> More than likely I too have my grant...
> 
> When I log in, it shows the status as in progress but when I click to go inside, it shows the following:
> 
> Grant letter	25 Feb 2014	Letter Created	View grant letter
> 
> However, the link for "View grant letter" takes me to the page that shows no correspondance found. I have emailed my agent asking if he has received any email. Also, on VEVO, it gives an error when I check up there. Guess I need to wait some more time.


Congrats, mate!

Yes, you have got the ticket!


----------



## misguided

Congrats rahulreshu

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 25/02/2014
01 Jas1481 *83*
02 AncientGlory *15*
03 svspavan *66*
04 rahulreshu *83*


----------



## rein_marco

rahulreshu said:


> More than likely I too have my grant...
> 
> When I log in, it shows the status as in progress but when I click to go inside, it shows the following:
> 
> Grant letter	25 Feb 2014	Letter Created	View grant letter
> 
> However, the link for "View grant letter" takes me to the page that shows no correspondance found. I have emailed my agent asking if he has received any email. Also, on VEVO, it gives an error when I check up there. Guess I need to wait some more time.


That is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## rahulreshu

Thanks guys! I'll feel at ease though only once it shows up in VEVO also


----------



## rein_marco

misguided said:


> Congrats rahulreshu
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 25/02/2014
> 01 Jas1481 *83*
> 02 AncientGlory *15*
> 03 svspavan *66*
> 04 rahulreshu *83*


Is AncientGlory really 15 days?


----------



## TimeSpace

rein_marco said:


> Is AncientGlory really 15 days?


No, it should be 34 days.


----------



## harneek

*Help*

I am not able to create the VEVO lo-gin id. An error is coming, details cannot be confirmed, pl call for assistance on XXXXXXXXXXXX

I have an immi account.

pl suggest


----------



## rein_marco

harneek said:


> I am not able to create the VEVO lo-gin id. An error is coming, details cannot be confirmed, pl call for assistance on XXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> I have an immi account.
> 
> pl suggest


Give it time for them to contact you and confirm it's granted. Apparently the system hasn'tbeen all updated


----------



## AncientGlory

TimeSpace said:


> No, it should be 34 days.


That's correct. My timeline is shared in my signature. Also for people who do not know, the timelines are shared in this document also.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## Black_Rose

Jas1481 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Just received the grant mail. :hippie::hippie: Would like to thank all of them in this forum who have always lend a helping hand with all the good advices and support.
> 
> Thank u all once again. Time to lane:
> See u all in auz very soon and also all the best wishes for all who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jas


congrats


----------



## Hmenon

svspavan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Fiinally it happend to me...!
> I got my grant today...!
> I am still unable to believe it...!
> 
> More in details once I am back from work in the evening...!
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your support and help from time to time...!


Congratulations..


----------



## Hmenon

AncientGlory said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today. I'd like to thank everyone who helped.
> 
> If anyone need anything at all, don't hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Cheers.


Congratulations..


----------



## Hmenon

Jas1481 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Just received the grant mail. :hippie::hippie: Would like to thank all of them in this forum who have always lend a helping hand with all the good advices and support.
> 
> Thank u all once again. Time to lane:
> See u all in auz very soon and also all the best wishes for all who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jas


Congratulations..


----------



## lovebt

Deep439 said:


> Hello fnd
> 
> I am the main applicant in my visa bt i dnt have my spouse name in my passport as it was made bfore marrg bt my spouse has changed surname as of mine n my name(spouse) too in her passport.
> Is spouse name mandatory in my passport too for pcc or anything else??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


Hi Sandeep,

Passport Seva Kendra's in Gujarat insist on having spouse name in passport for both husband and wife. Also insist on having VISA application acknowledgement letter for both you and the wife. 

Also this would mean a new passport. At the time of application ensure that you provide extra proof of residence and perhaps your passport application can be termed as *post verification*. So they will do address verification after issue of passport.

Also once you have the new passport with spouse name, you can apply for PCC and will be granted PCC immediately if your police verification is done recently. But go after your police verification is done for your new passport.

I have heard that there is shortage of passport booklets in Feb2014 across India. So good luck!

Cheers

BT


----------



## harshaldesai

lovebt said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> Passport Seva Kendra's in Gujarat insist on having spouse name in passport for both husband and wife. Also insist on having VISA application acknowledgement letter for both you and the wife.
> 
> Also this would mean a new passport. At the time of application ensure that you provide extra proof of residence and perhaps your passport application can be termed as post verification. So they will do address verification after issue of passport.
> 
> Also once you have the new passport with spouse name, you can apply for PCC and will be granted PCC immediately if your police verification is done recently. But go after your police verification is done for your new passport.
> 
> I have heard that there is shortage of passport booklets in Feb2014 across India. So good luck!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BT


When we visited the PSK for PCC we were told that either names endorsed in each others passport or org + copy of our marriage certificate.


----------



## misguided

AncientGlory said:


> That's correct. My timeline is shared in my signature. Also for people who do not know, the timelines are shared in this document also.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


Sorry Timespace got a little confused. Updated now

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 25/02/2014
01 Jas1481 *83*
02 AncientGlory *34*
03 svspavan *66*
03 rahulreshu *83*


----------



## Ozbabe

Congrats to all those who had their grants today. Hope to see more grants today and the rest of the week.

Best wishes


----------



## TimeSpace

misguided said:


> Sorry Timespace got a little confused. Updated now
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 25/02/2014
> 01 Jas1481 *83*
> 02 AncientGlory *34*
> 03 svspavan *66*
> 03 rahulreshu *83*



Sorry, misguided, I made one mistake that I omitted you in my prediction list. 

Actually, I think you are among the guys who will most likely get grants this week as well.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

svspavan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Fiinally it happend to me...!
> I got my grant today...!
> I am still unable to believe it...!
> 
> More in details once I am back from work in the evening...!
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your support and help from time to time...!





AncientGlory said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today. I'd like to thank everyone who helped.
> 
> If anyone need anything at all, don't hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Cheers.





Jas1481 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Just received the grant mail. :hippie::hippie: Would like to thank all of them in this forum who have always lend a helping hand with all the good advices and support.
> 
> Thank u all once again. Time to lane:
> See u all in auz very soon and also all the best wishes for all who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jas


Great...! Congrats Pavan, Ancientglory and Jas :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## Shiv11

Deejay_TNT said:


> May I ask you if that is the exact text you see in "Request Checklist"?
> Also, is Form 80 actually attached to email as a separate PDF file?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because I also have a CO from Brisbane Team 34, but my "Request Checklist" only contains the following entries:
> Evidence of Character
> Evidence of Health
> (e.g. without bullet points and without any mention of Form 80).


Yes, That was exact Text message I got from CO. Actually It was mentioned in "REQUEST CHECKLIST" PDF.


Have you submitted your Form 80? When Did you submit? Did you get any reply?


----------



## Shiv11

*Submitted Requested Documents by CO*

Hi Guys,

On Monday (24th Feb 2014), I submitted requested documents to my CO (brisbane-->gsm-->team34) and Immediate got reply to submit docs in PDF (Not in any other type like .ZIP, .RAR etc).

Then within an hour I re-sent the below requested files:
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
● See Detailed Section regarding date Australian Computer Society has deemed your Work Skilled
Evidence of Character
● Form 80 (attached)
Evidence of Birth or Age
● Birth Certificate

I would like to know, How many days, it takes to get grant once Co got assigned?
Mine is 190 with 65 points.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Jas1481 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Just received the grant mail. :hippie::hippie: Would like to thank all of them in this forum who have always lend a helping hand with all the good advices and support.
> 
> Thank u all once again. Time to lane:
> See u all in auz very soon and also all the best wishes for all who are waiting for their grants.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jas


.

Congratulations Jas,

Have a wonderful time in your new home. Look forward to catching up sometime.


----------



## harshaldesai

The only thing pending in Our application was medical which was put on hold due to wife's pregnancy. Finally last week we sorted it out and since today in our immi log in I am seeing the below message for all 3 of us. Also the "Organize your medicals" link has disappeared.

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

What's next?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



AncientGlory said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today. I'd like to thank everyone who helped.
> 
> If anyone need anything at all, don't hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Cheers.


.

Hi Ancientglory,

Congratulations! Have a wonderful time in your new home. Look forward to catching up sometime.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



svspavan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Fiinally it happend to me...!
> I got my grant today...!
> I am still unable to believe it...!
> 
> More in details once I am back from work in the evening...!
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your support and help from time to time...!


.

Congratulations Svspan,

Have a wonderful time in your new home. Look forward to catching up sometime.


----------



## surikolluru

raminbdjp said:


> I obtained PCC from JAPAN today, but there is one problem.
> They have given certificate in a sealed envelop and it is written valid only if the corresponding authority open it. I told them about Australian E-visa system, but they have told they have nothing to do. They have also told if you open, we are not responsible for this certificate.
> 
> They also advise me to contact Australian authority to accept hard copy (sealed copy).
> 
> Probably CO has not been allocated to my case. I wanted to upload PCC before allocation CO.
> 
> What should I do at this situation?
> Does anyone have similar experience?
> If yes, please share.
> Thanks.


Hi raminbdjp, 

Could you let me know what action you took? I am also in the same position received PCC today and CO is not allocated. 

Regards,
SK


----------



## rein_marco

Hey guys any ones who just got case officer allocation?


----------



## AncientGlory

Hmenon said:


> Congratulations..





SAMD_Oz said:


> Great...! Congrats Pavan, Ancientglory and Jas :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks mate.



Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Ancientglory,
> 
> Congratulations! Have a wonderful time in your new home. Look forward to catching up sometime.


Sure thing mate. I've been living in Australia for four years now. If you combe by Brisbane, be sure to give me a holler. I'd be really glad to catch up with you mate. Cheers.


----------



## ssaifuddin

rein_marco said:


> Ii've already lost track of the updates in this thread. Just posting this again just in case someone would like to update it. I can't locate the 2013 applicants
> 
> Type190
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14---------GhouseYaseen
> 13/01/14---------kaurivneet--------------10/02/14
> 13/01/14---------btkarthikram-----------13/02/14
> 13/01/14---------Jinc-----------------------06/02/14
> 16/01/14---------misguided--------------12/02/14
> 17/01/14---------thinkpanther-----------10/02/14--------------14/02/14
> 18/01/14---------lovebt-------------------14/02/14----------------19/02/14
> 18/01/14---------Nectar_s----------------11/02/14-----
> 20/01/14---------nextgoal-----------------13/02/14----------------21/02/14
> 20/01/14---------shreyas.mys-----------10/02/14--------------11/02/14
> 22/01/14---------AncientGlory-----------17/02/14-------------
> 27/01/14---------zlb-----------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14
> 27/01/14---------Nandkumar-------------20/02/14
> 29/01/14---------rein_marco
> 31/01/14---------reddy84
> 01/02/14---------ben roberto------------18/02/14
> 04/02/14---------jcmk
> 06/02/14---------Neville Smith
> 10/02/14---------j_head
> 10/02/14---------TimeSpace
> 12/02/14---------irrara
> 14/02/14---------msalmank
> 
> TYPE 489
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 10/01/14------------dphajh


Adding myself in the list


Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
17/01/14-------------Gyan
02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14---------GhouseYaseen
13/01/14---------kaurivneet--------------10/02/14
13/01/14---------btkarthikram-----------13/02/14
13/01/14---------Jinc-----------------------06/02/14
16/01/14---------misguided--------------12/02/14
17/01/14---------thinkpanther-----------10/02/14--------------14/02/14
18/01/14---------lovebt-------------------14/02/14----------------19/02/14
18/01/14---------Nectar_s----------------11/02/14-----
20/01/14---------nextgoal-----------------13/02/14----------------21/02/14
20/01/14---------shreyas.mys-----------10/02/14--------------11/02/14
22/01/14---------AncientGlory-----------17/02/14-------------
27/01/14---------zlb-----------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14
27/01/14---------Nandkumar-------------20/02/14
29/01/14---------rein_marco
31/01/14---------reddy84
01/02/14---------ben roberto------------18/02/14
03/02/2014------ssaifudin----------------
04/02/14---------jcmk
06/02/14---------Neville Smith
10/02/14---------j_head
10/02/14---------TimeSpace
12/02/14---------irrara
14/02/14---------msalmank

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh


----------



## Santhosh.15

AncientGlory said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant today. I'd like to thank everyone who helped.
> 
> If anyone need anything at all, don't hesitate to contact me.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats and Enjoy !!

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## AncientGlory

battulas78 said:


> Congrats and Enjoy !!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks mate. 

Cheers.


----------



## gkkumar

ssaifuddin said:


> Adding myself in the list
> 
> 
> Type190
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14---------GhouseYaseen
> 13/01/14---------kaurivneet--------------10/02/14
> 13/01/14---------btkarthikram-----------13/02/14
> 13/01/14---------Jinc-----------------------06/02/14
> 16/01/14---------misguided--------------12/02/14
> 17/01/14---------thinkpanther-----------10/02/14--------------14/02/14
> 18/01/14---------lovebt-------------------14/02/14----------------19/02/14
> 18/01/14---------Nectar_s----------------11/02/14-----
> 20/01/14---------nextgoal-----------------13/02/14----------------21/02/14
> 20/01/14---------shreyas.mys-----------10/02/14--------------11/02/14
> 22/01/14---------AncientGlory-----------17/02/14-------------
> 27/01/14---------zlb-----------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14
> 27/01/14---------Nandkumar-------------20/02/14
> 29/01/14---------rein_marco
> 31/01/14---------reddy84
> 01/02/14---------ben roberto------------18/02/14
> 03/02/2014------ssaifudin----------------
> 04/02/14---------jcmk
> 06/02/14---------Neville Smith
> 10/02/14---------j_head
> 10/02/14---------TimeSpace
> 12/02/14---------irrara
> 14/02/14---------msalmank
> 
> TYPE 489
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 10/01/14------------dphajh


Add me.. 

20/02/14-----------gkkumar------------------??????------------------------?????

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IELTS 17th Aug 2013 - Listening 8, Reading 7.5, Writing 7, Speaking 7 : Overall 7.5
ACS Application - 10th Sept 2013
ACS Positive - 9th Dec 2013
EOI - 18th Dec 2013
Invitation Date - 31st Jan 2014
Visa Lodge - 20th Feb 2014


----------



## TimeSpace

gkkumar said:


> Add me..
> 
> 20/02/14-----------gkkumar------------------??????------------------------?????
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> IELTS 17th Aug 2013 - Listening 8, Reading 7.5, Writing 7, Speaking 7 : Overall 7.5
> ACS Application - 10th Sept 2013
> ACS Positive - 9th Dec 2013
> EOI - 18th Dec 2013
> Invitation Date - 31st Jan 2014
> Visa Lodge - 20th Feb 2014


Are you applying for 189 or 190 visa? Seems like 190


----------



## gkkumar

TimeSpace said:


> Are you applying for 189 or 190 visa? Seems like 190


190 :dance:


----------



## srmalik

Hello everyone, 

I hope you are doing great. I am sure there must be a lot of Pakistani's in this forum. Can you share your visa experience with me like when did you apply and what is the current status of your application. I think most of Pakistani's are referred for external checks and get their medicals referred.

I applied in October 2013 and the last I heard was that my application is under routine processing. Hoping for golden email everyday IA.


----------



## DSS

Help required.

Please let me know if you havent submitted form 80, would that delay the grant process. My CO has almost asked all the documents except for Form 80. Please advice.


----------



## Sennara

DSS said:


> Help required.
> 
> Please let me know if you havent submitted form 80, would that delay the grant process. My CO has almost asked all the documents except for Form 80. Please advice.


I have submitted form 80. There's no harm providing it. Why not just spend some time to finish it and upload?


----------



## VChiri

Hi Guys

I wanted to find out what the best way to upload form 80 onto the immi account is. I currently had it scanned as a PDF but when I try attach it to my application form throws an error and it tells me the size has been exceeded . Is there another format I should scan them in so I can front load the form? There are a lot of pages so it's bound to be a heavy file....

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bobinv

VChiri said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I wanted to find out what the best way to upload form 80 onto the immi account is. I currently had it scanned as a PDF but when I try attach it to my application form throws an error and it tells me the size has been exceeded . Is there another format I should scan them in so I can front load the form? There are a lot of pages so it's bound to be a heavy file....
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



what you can do is take a print of the page where your signature is needed( i think its page 17) and after signing it, merge it with your form 80. There are lots of PDF split & merge softwares online.


----------



## AncientGlory

VChiri said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I wanted to find out what the best way to upload form 80 onto the immi account is. I currently had it scanned as a PDF but when I try attach it to my application form throws an error and it tells me the size has been exceeded . Is there another format I should scan them in so I can front load the form? There are a lot of pages so it's bound to be a heavy file....
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Apart from what bobinv suggested you can do the following while scanning to reduce the image size.

(1) Take black and white scans if you have taken color ones. (Just take a color scan of the signature page)

(2) Reduce the DPI (Dots Per Inch). You can change this setting in your scanner.

(3) Alternatively you can use a pdf resizing software (there are online ones available). But in this case you might end up with a really low quality document.


----------



## VChiri

bobinv said:


> what you can do is take a print of the page where your signature is needed( i think its page 17) and after signing it, merge it with your form 80. There are lots of PDF split & merge softwares online.


Thank you for your help I will look into trying this.


----------



## VChiri

AncientGlory said:


> Apart from what bobinv suggested you can do the following while scanning to reduce the image size. (1) Take black and white scans if you have taken color ones. (Just take a color scan of the signature page) (2) Reduce the DPI (Dots Per Inch). You can change this setting in your scanner. (3) Alternatively you can use a pdf resizing software (there are online ones available). But in this case you might end up with a really low quality document.


I think I'll look into reducing the dpi and or the color change option. Thank you for the input


----------



## prseeker

Guys , 

What are the documents we need to submit for spouse ? I am not claiming anypoints for her. 
Documents I am aware of are -

Passport Copy
Marriage Certificate
Proof of English (IELTS or University declaration that course was in English Medium)
Medicals
PCC 

What else ? Please add to the list .

Regards 
PD


----------



## Loveall

Hello All,

I have got my skill assessment done for Org and Methods Analyst but to my dissapointment, none of the states have this occupation listed as open for submitting an EOI. Can any of you let me know the options I have and the steps I could take.

Best regards


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 25/02/2014
01 Jas1481 *83*
02 AncientGlory *34*
03 svspavan *66*
04 rahulreshu *83*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 21/02/2014
01 nextgoal *31*
02 ut0410 *44*
03 GhouseYaseen *44*
04 rkn0723 *99*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 19/02/2014
01 sdpeter *107*
02 n.sh *50*
02 lovebt *32*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 18/02/2014
01 yangxh7 *62*
02 nischau *52*
03 2013 *72*
04 Jullz *160* 

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 17/02/2014
01 Peanut48 *61*
02 AGNES26 *43*
03 bc_ashu *75*
04 AusLover2013 *130* 


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 14/02/2014
01 garden *37*
02 thinkpanther *28*
02 delta40 *62*
02 naur33n *102*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*
03 hashtagPR *48*
04 magneto *52*


*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 12/02/2014
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*
03 cherry83 *51*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 11/02/2014
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 10/02/2014
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 08/02/2014
01 mohsinhere *168*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 07/02/2014
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 06/02/2014
01 jre05 *51*
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 04/02/2014
01 csa975 *42*


----------



## emerald89

You will need form 80 for her as well. 



prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> What are the documents we need to submit for spouse ? I am not claiming anypoints for her.
> Documents I am aware of are -
> 
> Passport Copy
> Marriage Certificate
> Proof of English (IELTS or University declaration that course was in English Medium)
> Medicals
> PCC
> 
> What else ? Please add to the list .
> 
> Regards
> PD


----------



## rein_marco

Type190
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
17/01/14-------------Gyan
02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
14/02/14------------rajfirst
20/02/14-----------gkkumar

TYPE 189
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
08/01/14---------GhouseYaseen
13/01/14---------kaurivneet--------------10/02/14
13/01/14---------btkarthikram-----------13/02/14
13/01/14---------Jinc-----------------------06/02/14
16/01/14---------misguided--------------12/02/14
17/01/14---------thinkpanther-----------10/02/14--------------14/02/14
18/01/14---------lovebt-------------------14/02/14----------------19/02/14
18/01/14---------Nectar_s----------------11/02/14-----
20/01/14---------nextgoal-----------------13/02/14----------------21/02/14
20/01/14---------shreyas.mys-----------10/02/14--------------11/02/14
22/01/14---------AncientGlory-----------17/02/14---------------25/02/14
27/01/14---------zlb-----------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14
27/01/14---------Nandkumar-------------20/02/14
29/01/14---------rein_marco
31/01/14---------reddy84
01/02/14---------ben roberto------------18/02/14
03/02/2014------ssaifudin----------------
04/02/14---------jcmk
06/02/14---------Neville Smith
10/02/14---------j_head
10/02/14---------TimeSpace
12/02/14---------irrara
14/02/14---------msalmank

TYPE 489
VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
10/01/14------------dphajh


----------



## sah23

Hi seniors

Our CO asked Form 1221 form 80 and CV. Does it mean we are in queue for external checks ? Team 34 Brisbane


----------



## TimeSpace

Has anyone who got invited on 10 Feb received emails from CO or got grants by now?

Seems the process pace has slowed down recently.


----------



## TimeSpace

rein_marco said:


> Mate, I got invited Feb 27. I applied Feb 29. No CO yet.


Surprisingly, I thought you applied on 29 Jan, mate.

Am I wrong?


----------



## j_head

TimeSpace said:


> Has anyone who got invited on 10 Feb received emails from CO or got grants by now?
> 
> Seems the process pace has slowed down recently.


No news at all, waiting


----------



## nectar_s

Today CO asks for PCc which was already submitted .what to advise is inspite of attaching docs in immi account,send an email attaching necessary docs to CO as well.


----------



## sk1983

hello everyone

Anyone on this forum who applied 190 visa under cook, baker, pastry cook.
please reply.

thanks


----------



## kaurivneet

Seems like today is dry day for grants  this wait is so killing!!


----------



## nectar_s

kaurivneet said:


> Seems like today is dry day for grants  this wait is so killing!!



Yes its true.. earlier was checking my emails a few times a day. but have been checking every ten min..


----------



## sgn1982

Dear seniors,,

below are my self sd which i plan to submit Dibp. please share your views or sugession,,

*Statutory Declaration *


I, xxxx, Passport number–xxxx residing in xxxx, do solemnly and sincerely declare as follows: 

I was employed as a Full time xxxx(position) by xxxx (company address) between xxxx and xxxx. I had worked 44 hours in a week.

I cannot obtain a reference letter in required format from xxxx(company address) as they cannot issue work experience letter briefly as this against the company norms and policies.So I am enclosing below my duties and responsibilities as xxxx, full time employee in this organization. And also I have given contact details of my supervisor for reference and he 
has also signed this declaration on his personal capacity and good will.

During my employment in xxxx(company name). I would perform the following tasks and duties on a day to day basis: 
•xxxx,,

I used the following tools and equipment: 
xxxx,,,

Below are the contact details of my supervisor, whom I worked with the entire period,
Name :	xxxx
Designation :	xxxx
Contact telephone / Mobile	:	xxxx / xxxx
E-Mail :	official email xxxx
Website :	company website xxxx



To validate the declaration, i will provide Pay slips, bank transaction details, tax papers, and letters from xxxx(company name) in my visa application.

I make this solemn declaration by virtue of the provisions of the Oaths and Declarations Act 2000, and subject to the penalties provided by the Act for the making of false statements in statutory declarations, conscientiously believing the statements contained in this declaration to be true in every particular.

Name / signature	: my name xxxx / my sign xxxx

Name / signature	: supervisor name xxxx / supervisor sign xxxx

Declared at: 

On this Day of 
Before me, 


Thank you


----------



## sah23

nectar_s said:


> Yes its true.. earlier was checking my emails a few times a day. but have been checking every ten min..


Hi Nectar,

I have uploaded the requested docs by CO. Form 80, 1221 and CV. I have seen in many cases CO has not asked CV. Does it mean we are in queue for external checks?

I am onshore living here from 2011 have not visited any country except india.

Thanks


----------



## surikolluru

sah23 said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> Our CO asked Form 1221 form 80 and CV. Does it mean we are in queue for external checks ? Team 34 Brisbane


Why Form 1221 is asked? this looks very similar to form 80.


----------



## askchennai

Anyone who Lodged 190 visa (WA) in december and waiting for an email from CO? I lodged my visa on 27th December and still havent received communincation from CO. No idea CO assigned yet or not. I know 189 visa applicants far ahead but trying what is status of 190 applicants.


----------



## rein_marco

sah23 said:


> Hi Nectar,
> 
> I have uploaded the requested docs by CO. Form 80, 1221 and CV. I have seen in many cases CO has not asked CV. Does it mean we are in queue for external checks?
> 
> I am onshore living here from 2011 have not visited any country except india.
> 
> Thanks


Where in Brisbane are you from? I live in Ascot.


----------



## sah23

I live in brisbane too


----------



## harneek

After how much time the CO will assign? My agent lodge my Visa on 5 Feb but didn't uploaded a single document. he said let the CO assign first. 
when i can expect my CO, so he demand for documents?


----------



## harshaldesai

No movement today. Got through with our medicals 2 days ago (24th feb) & was hoping to hear something from the CO as medicals was the only last thing pending in our application.

*"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
*
Hope its soon now.


----------



## rein_marco

harneek said:


> After how much time the CO will assign? My agent lodge my Visa on 5 Feb but didn't uploaded a single document. he said let the CO assign first.
> when i can expect my CO, so he demand for documents?


your agent is wrong. you should start uploading docs now so that when CO gets assigned he/she can already review your files and tell you if he needs more docs.

Rather than no docs, then get assigned, then you upload then wait few more days for CO get back to you and tell you what more he needs if he needs more.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



harneek said:


> After how much time the CO will assign? My agent lodge my Visa on 5 Feb but didn't uploaded a single document. he said let the CO assign first.
> when i can expect my CO, so he demand for documents?


.

Hi Harneek,

Please be aware that front loading your documents saves you loads of waiting time. For once your CO gets to see you're docs and if he/she is fine with the same, you will receive your grant within a couple of days.

Waiting for an CO to be assigned and then having the docs uploaded will only put you in an everlasting que. For you know not, how many times you will be required to upload different docs, thereby testing the patience of the CO.

So do push your agent and have the docs front loaded ASAP, including PCC and Meds, there is nothing to lose, but only to GAIN in terms of TIME.

All the best.

JFYI - My Visa was filed on Feb 6th, 2014.


----------



## harshaldesai

ITS HERE

*I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been granted on 26 February 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which contains important information about your visa.
*


----------



## it_engg

harshaldesai said:


> ITS HERE
> 
> *I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been granted on 26 February 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which contains important information about your visa.
> *


congrats.any specific reason for delay in grant?


----------



## rajfirst

harshaldesai said:


> ITS HERE
> 
> *I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been granted on 26 February 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which contains important information about your visa.
> *


Congrats Dude!


----------



## nectar_s

Congratulations harshaldesai..long awaited has ended now
All the best.


----------



## gkkumar

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Harneek,
> 
> Please be aware that front loading your documents saves you loads of waiting time. For once your CO gets to see you're docs and if he/she is fine with the same, you will receive your grant within a couple of days.
> 
> Waiting for an CO to be assigned and then having the docs uploaded will only put you in an everlasting que. For you know not, how many times you will be required to upload different docs, thereby testing the patience of the CO.
> 
> So do push your agent and have the docs front loaded ASAP, including PCC and Meds, there is nothing to lose, but only to GAIN in terms of TIME.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> JFYI - My Visa was filed on Feb 6th, 2014.


Due to some unknown reasons my agent was saying the same to me. I spoke to him and asked him to upload the docs as soon as possible. Any idea why do they do that ?


----------



## TimeSpace

harshaldesai said:


> ITS HERE
> 
> *I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been granted on 26 February 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which contains important information about your visa.
> *



Congrats! That's awesome.

Finally, it happens to you!


----------



## gkkumar

harshaldesai said:


> ITS HERE
> 
> *I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been granted on 26 February 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which contains important information about your visa.
> *


Congratulations !!


----------



## jjjychen

TimeSpace said:


> Has anyone who got invited on 10 Feb received emails from CO or got grants by now? Seems the process pace has slowed down recently.


I got invited at 10 Feb 2014 and submitted visa 189 app at the same date. No CO allocated yet or any update received via email.
My partner gets so bored as it seems hard to get finance job here...


----------



## msalmank

Hi All,

I'm uploading Form 80 and Form 1221 today. For Form 80, it has that listed under Character, Evidence of... I'm wondering where exactly and what document type is Form 1221 to be uploaded against?

Regards.
Salman Khalid.


----------



## jjjychen

harshaldesai said:


> ITS HERE I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been granted on 26 February 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which contains important information about your visa.


Congrats!!!


----------



## TimeSpace

jjjychen said:


> I got invited at 10 Feb 2014 and submitted visa 189 app at the same date. No CO allocated yet or any update received via email.
> My partner gets so bored as it seems hard to get finance job here...


My dear, 

Be patient, things will get better soon.


----------



## msalmank

jjjychen said:


> I got invited at 10 Feb 2014 and submitted visa 189 app at the same date. No CO allocated yet or any update received via email.
> My partner gets so bored as it seems hard to get finance job here...


I got invited on the 10th, and finalized my visa application on the 14th (payment etc.). No word on my application yet either, and my partner is extremely bored, not to mention impatient and agitated, as well 

Based on other people's timelines... I think CO allocation will take at least 20 days to happen. So just wait...

Regards


----------



## nectar_s

jjjychen said:


> I got invited at 10 Feb 2014 and submitted visa 189 app at the same date. No CO allocated yet or any update received via email.
> My partner gets so bored as it seems hard to get finance job here...


Are you in australia. Im also into finance. Can you throw more light on job opportunities. Is acquiring cpa or ca mandatory. Pl advice


----------



## nectar_s

TimeSpace said:


> My dear,
> 
> Be patient, things will get better soon.


Whats ur status. Updatefrom co
.


----------



## visitkangaroos

*Agent details*



SRS_2013 said:


> *My 189 visa process steps*. _Sorry for the lengthy post._
> 
> 1. Applied for ACS assessment in August 2013. Documents used for acs assessment were as below
> - Affidavit from my senior at office. This was on stamp paper and notarized. It consists of my roles and responsibilities, tenure in each role along with salary for the last 7.5 years.
> - Comp review letters, sal slips, promotion letters
> - Detailed Resume
> - educational qualifications
> - passport copy
> 
> 2. After ACS application was submited, we appeared for IELTS in August and got the results by August end. result was L-9 R-8.5 W-7.5 S-7. overall 7
> Husband also got an overall 7
> 
> 3. ACS assessment results were out by *30th Oct* and i was assessed for 6 years
> 
> 4. By around Nov 11th we submitted our EOI with 65 pts for the role 261312 and got an invite on *18th Nov*.
> 
> 5. My agent had shared a list of docs that i had to prepare. It took us some time to gather all.
> 
> 6. We lodged our 189 visa on *19th Dec, 2013*. Agent had front loaded all the docs that was shared with him. Since he was from Australia, there was no problem in submitting the visa application fees.
> 
> Documents frontloaded for my 189 application as per suggested by my agent.
> 
> 
> 1.	Proof of age
> 2.	Form 956 in original
> 3.	IELTS Test Report Form original plus notarized - *Mine*
> 4.	IELTS Test Report Form original plus notarized - *Spouse*
> 5.	ACS assessment and submission
> 6.	Bachelor Degree Certificate
> 7.	Bachelor Degree Transcripts (marks card)
> 8.	Plus 2 Certificate
> 9.	Tenth Certificare
> 10.	Experience certificate (Affidavit )
> 11.	Certified copy of Passport - *Mine*
> 12.	Certified copy of Passport - *Spouse*
> 13.	Certified copy of Passport - *Daughter*
> 14.	Birth Certificate of notarized - *Mine*
> 15.	Birth Certificate of notarized - *Spouse*
> 16.	Birth Certificate of notarized - *Daughter*
> 17.	Marriage Certificate -
> 18.	Form 80 in original - *mine*
> 19.	Form 80 in original - *spouse*
> 20.	Form 1221 in original - *mine*
> 21.	Form 1221 in original - *spouse*
> 22.	Envelope Two Passport photographs– *mine*
> 23.	Envelope Two Passport photographs– *spouse*
> 24.	Envelope Two Passport photographs– *daughter*
> 25.	Form 16 Income Tax certificate from 2006 onwards – *2006 I started working*
> 26.	IT assessment notice from 2006 onwards – *was not uploaded as it did not have any figures, was just an acknowledgement slip.*
> 27.	Pay slips for from 2006 onwards – *agent had selectively uploaded..all 84 was not uploaded*
> 28.	Bank statements showing credit of salary from 2006 onwards -
> 29.	PF statements from 2006 onwards –.
> 30.	Police Clearance from passport office –*mine*
> 31.	Police Clearance from passport office – *spouse*
> 32.	Australian Values statement Form 1281–* I didn’t see this uploaded*
> 33.	Medicals – *me, spouse and daughter*
> 
> For form 80 and 1221..there were multiple rounds of reviews by me and my agent...all small details were corrected and compiled well
> 
> I need to mention a very spacial thanks to my agent...he made this whole process very easy and tension free for me....
> He was very systematic and disciplined and always in touch and we frequently communicated... *THANK YOU !!*
> .


Hi SRS_2013

Can you please your agent details. I am planning to hire a agent for DIAC application.

Also, has anyone taken services of Abhinav and any feedback on them.


----------



## harshaldesai

it_engg said:


> congrats.any specific reason for delay in grant?


The delay was due to wife's pregnancy and we decided to wait up till the baby was born and then proceed further.


----------



## jjjychen

msalmank said:


> I got invited on the 10th, and finalized my visa application on the 14th (payment etc.). No word on my application yet either, and my partner is extremely bored, not to mention impatient and agitated, as well  Based on other people's timelines... I think CO allocation will take at least 20 days to happen. So just wait... Regards


Thanks Timespace & Msalmank 
People on this forum are all pretty sweet


----------



## SAMD_Oz

harshaldesai said:


> ITS HERE
> 
> *I wish to advise that a decision has been made on this application and visas have been granted on 26 February 2014 to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Visa Grant Notice, which contains important information about your visa.
> *


Well deserved wait dude.... Congrats :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## TimeSpace

nectar_s said:


> Whats ur status. Updatefrom co
> .


I still received no message from CO, even don't know whether a CO was already assigned to my case.

I found that none of 189 applicants of the 10 Feb turn has got contacted by CO till today. That's weird and disappointing.


----------



## jjjychen

nectar_s said:


> Are you in australia. Im also into finance. Can you throw more light on job opportunities. Is acquiring cpa or ca mandatory. Pl advice


Hi Nectar, I am in Australia. 
I can say you have to get CPA/CA sooner or later in the finance/accounting industry if you want to get promoted.

CPA is more popular in company/association etc, whereas CA is usually for public practice. If you go for corporate finance, CPA is more popular, even compare to CFA. Investment bank would prefer CFA, I suppose. 

Experience and professional network/referral would bring advantages in job seeking. Many of my friends could not find finance or accounting jobs (especially entry level ones) despite there are plenty job ads out there. It is pretty odd =_=


----------



## sweetchillies1989

*Introductory mail*

Hi!

I have launched my skills assessment today for VC 189. Have completed IELTS with individual band scores of L- 8.5, R-9, W-8 and S-7.5 for ANZSCO 221111. 

This is my first post here.


----------



## AncientGlory

msalmank said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm uploading Form 80 and Form 1221 today. For Form 80, it has that listed under Character, Evidence of... I'm wondering where exactly and what document type is Form 1221 to be uploaded against?
> 
> Regards.
> Salman Khalid.


I uploaded 1221 also under "Character, Evidence of...". This is not a big deal.


----------



## AncientGlory

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have launched my skills assessment today for VC 189. Have completed IELTS with individual band scores of L- 8.5, R-9, W-8 and S-7.5 for ANZSCO 221111.
> 
> This is my first post here.


Welcome and good luck with the rest of your journey.


----------



## sweetchillies1989

Thanks a ton. My overall points are only 65. Will that be an issue for granting a visa. I'm feelig pretty nervous :tape:


----------



## jjjychen

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Thanks a ton. My overall points are only 65. Will that be an issue for granting a visa. I'm feelig pretty nervous :tape:


 Wow, it is under general accountant, right? Usually you will get invite straight away in the incoming invitation run. Should not be a issue for visa grant. Only the waiting time is pretty dry >~<


----------



## sweetchillies1989

jjjychen said:


> Wow, it is under general accountant, right? Usually you will get invite straight away in the incoming invitation run. Should not be a issue for visa grant. Only the waiting time is pretty dry >~<


Yeah  But my skills assessment with the ICAA is yet to be completed as I just applied for it. Also my Partner's skills assessment with ACS is due. I've no idea how long it would take for the assessment. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## visakar

Hello everyone,

My application for visa is submitted by my Agent on 24th Feb 2014. How can I check whether they have submitted all the documentation correctly. Can you please guide me.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



gkkumar said:


> Due to some unknown reasons my agent was saying the same to me. I spoke to him and asked him to upload the docs as soon as possible. Any idea why do they do that ?


Hi Harneek,

That would be to ensure they can manage in parallel a lot more candidates and keep giving them half baked answers to ensure they are quiet for sometime.

Basically, these guys take on more than they can chew.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



gkkumar said:


> Due to some unknown reasons my agent was saying the same to me. I spoke to him and asked him to upload the docs as soon as possible. Any idea why do they do that ?


Hi,

That would be to ensure they can manage in parallel a lot more candidates and keep giving them half baked answers to ensure they are quiet for sometime.

Basically, these guys take on more than they can chew.


----------



## AncientGlory

visakar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My application for visa is submitted by my Agent on 24th Feb 2014. How can I check whether they have submitted all the documentation correctly. Can you please guide me.


You need to get login details for your skill select acount from the agent. Then login to the account and check for yourself. I don't think there's any other way.


----------



## tarangoyal

Anyone flying in early march to sydney?


----------



## garden

ut0410 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just got my grant, I cant control my tears and my hands are shivering .... it was a hell of a ride will tell yall in detail in the evening first wanna see my family.
> 
> Thank you all for your support!
> 
> Team 34 | CO - KS


hi friend
congrats ...........


----------



## Hmenon

TimeSpace said:


> Congrats! That's awesome.
> 
> Finally, it happens to you!


Congratulations..


----------



## nectar_s

jjjychen said:


> Hi Nectar, I am in Australia.
> I can say you have to get CPA/CA sooner or later in the finance/accounting industry if you want to get promoted.
> 
> CPA is more popular in company/association etc, whereas CA is usually for public practice. If you go for corporate finance, CPA is more popular, even compare to CFA. Investment bank would prefer CFA, I suppose.
> 
> Experience and professional network/referral would bring advantages in job seeking. Many of my friends could not find finance or accounting jobs (especially entry level ones) despite there are plenty job ads out there. It is pretty odd =_=



Thats is what i was wondering, more finance jobs are available in Aussie but still people arent able to find jobs... i registered for CPA australia, received exemptions on all foundation papers, planning to give one paper atleast this year.
still work side also more pressurised bit difficult to appear even for one paper.

I see some ads being posted like, employers even recruit candidates whose CPA is in progress.. Do i see any luck there


----------



## nectar_s

TimeSpace said:


> I still received no message from CO, even don't know whether a CO was already assigned to my case.
> 
> I found that none of 189 applicants of the 10 Feb turn has got contacted by CO till today. That's weird and disappointing.


No. But i was contacted by CO today. received a sensitive email ,explaining that my Case is pending because of non-submission of PCC. which i submitted on 11th Feb itself. CO was also allocated on 10th Feb.


----------



## Aus2014

Hi friends,

I'm a silent reader and benefited from your sharing through this forum. So thanks for that. I got 189 grant today.

My timeline: 
EOI 24Dec13 (60p), invited 13Jan14, applied 20Jan14, CO contacted: 11Feb14, PCC, Form 80 submitted: 16Feb14, Medicals submitted 18Feb14&25Feb14, grant: 26Feb14

I must say my CO is very efficient.

Hope all of u a smooth journey.


----------



## TimeSpace

Aus2014 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm a silent reader and benefited from your sharing through this forum. So thanks for that. I got 189 grant today.
> 
> My timeline:
> EOI 24Dec13 (60p), invited 13Jan14, applied 20Jan14, CO contacted: 11Feb14, PCC, Form 80 submitted: 16Feb14, Medicals submitted 18Feb14&25Feb14, grant: 26Feb14
> 
> I must say my CO is very efficient.
> 
> Hope all of u a smooth journey.


Congrats and thanks for your sharing.

It's brilliant. We got two grants today.


----------



## nectar_s

Aus2014 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm a silent reader and benefited from your sharing through this forum. So thanks for that. I got 189 grant today.
> 
> My timeline:
> EOI 24Dec13 (60p), invited 13Jan14, applied 20Jan14, CO contacted: 11Feb14, PCC, Form 80 submitted: 16Feb14, Medicals submitted 18Feb14&25Feb14, grant: 26Feb14
> 
> I must say my CO is very efficient.
> 
> Hope all of u a smooth journey.


Congrats ..All the best for your future.

Are you from Team 8 ?


----------



## Saradha_J

Aus2014 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm a silent reader and benefited from your sharing through this forum. So thanks for that. I got 189 grant today.
> 
> My timeline:
> EOI 24Dec13 (60p), invited 13Jan14, applied 20Jan14, CO contacted: 11Feb14, PCC, Form 80 submitted: 16Feb14, Medicals submitted 18Feb14&25Feb14, grant: 26Feb14
> 
> I must say my CO is very efficient.
> 
> Hope all of u a smooth journey.


Congrats!!  
What is your ANZSCO?


----------



## Aus2014

nectar_s said:


> Congrats ..All the best for your future.
> 
> Are you from Team 8 ?


Thank u. Mine is CO EO, Team 23.


----------



## Aus2014

Saradha_J said:


> Congrats!!
> What is your ANZSCO?


Thanks. Not those 6 golden things. Mine is 221111.


----------



## Hmenon

Aus2014 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm a silent reader and benefited from your sharing through this forum. So thanks for that. I got 189 grant today.
> 
> My timeline:
> EOI 24Dec13 (60p), invited 13Jan14, applied 20Jan14, CO contacted: 11Feb14, PCC, Form 80 submitted: 16Feb14, Medicals submitted 18Feb14&25Feb14, grant: 26Feb14
> 
> I must say my CO is very efficient.
> 
> Hope all of u a smooth journey.


Congratulations..


----------



## pooja.lohkane

Hi All,

Any updates on if ppl wid 60p for 189(261313) received invites.? i c Aus2014 has received an invite ... Congrats Aus2014 !!

Thanks,
Pooja


----------



## manish.rupapara

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any updates on if ppl wid 60p for 189(261313) received invites.? i c Aus2014 has received an invite ... Congrats Aus2014 !!
> 
> Thanks,
> Pooja


Hi,
Latest round was held on 10th Feb, 2014 and for ANZSCO 2613nn, the cut-off was 65 points with submission date was 31-Jan-2014. I remember, in Jan rounds, 2613nn was running with 60 points as cut-off date was 30-Aug-2013. So, I personally feel, there are chances of 60 points in next couple of months. You can check online as well.

Thanks,


----------



## bc_ashu

Your agent is totally wrong. Uploading docs now will save you lots of time going forward.


harneek said:


> After how much time the CO will assign? My agent lodge my Visa on 5 Feb but didn't uploaded a single document. he said let the CO assign first.
> when i can expect my CO, so he demand for documents?


----------



## Optimus Prime

Aus2014 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm a silent reader and benefited from your sharing through this forum. So thanks for that. I got 189 grant today.
> 
> My timeline:
> EOI 24Dec13 (60p), invited 13Jan14, applied 20Jan14, CO contacted: 11Feb14, PCC, Form 80 submitted: 16Feb14, Medicals submitted 18Feb14&25Feb14, grant: 26Feb14
> 
> I must say my CO is very efficient.
> 
> Hope all of u a smooth journey.


Congratulations Aus2014!


----------



## cancerianlrules

Hi Folks 

I am planning to apply for my VET Skill Assessment by the end of the week and I am not sure about one thing...

My total relevant experience is 38 months (5.5 months employer 1 + 7 months employer 2 + 25.5 months in current job employer 3)... Now VET will assess my degree and minimum required experience (which is 1 year in my case). 

So technically my current employment details with employer 3 alongwith the degree should be sufficient. However, if I do that would I be able to claim 5 points for the experience of more than 3 years if VET only assesses my current employment ? (which is less than 3 years)

Will DIBP consider my other 2 employments which are not assessed by VET, towards my 3 years relevant experience, in order to avail 5 points?

Regards


----------



## sweetchillies1989

Aus2014 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm a silent reader and benefited from your sharing through this forum. So thanks for that. I got 189 grant today.
> 
> My timeline:
> EOI 24Dec13 (60p), invited 13Jan14, applied 20Jan14, CO contacted: 11Feb14, PCC, Form 80 submitted: 16Feb14, Medicals submitted 18Feb14&25Feb14, grant: 26Feb14
> 
> I must say my CO is very efficient.
> 
> Hope all of u a smooth journey.


Congrats and all the very best


----------



## AuzLover

*Update EOI status list*

Those who have submitted their eoi please update this list
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-1165.html#post3260305


----------



## VChiri

Hi Guys

Thank you for the tips on how to upload form 80 worked like a charm. 
I wanted to ask if we need to also front load a passport picture of ourself as well on immi account among the documents that are needed to be front loaded....?


----------



## sweetchillies1989

*AFP :help:*

Hi All,

My spouse has completed his masters in Australia and I wish to apply for the 5 points under Partner skills category. He has already applied for his skills to be assessed. Is AFP mandatory for him? 

Can anybody please let me know any information in this regard.:help::help::help:


----------



## rajfirst

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My spouse has completed his masters in Australia and I wish to apply for the 5 points under Partner skills category. He has already applied for his skills to be assessed. Is AFP mandatory for him?
> 
> Can anybody please let me know any information in this regard.:help::help::help:


To claim 5 points for partner skills, ur spouse needs an Skills Assessment letter.


----------



## sweetchillies1989

rajfirst said:


> To claim 5 points for partner skills, ur spouse needs an Skills Assessment letter.


I'm also making him a dependent applicant, so should he get his Australian Police Check done, since he lived there for about 3 years?


----------



## rajfirst

sweetchillies1989 said:


> I'm also making him a dependent applicant, so should he get his Australian Police Check done, since he lived there for about 3 years?


Yes. It is Mandatory.


----------



## vijesh

hi guys i am new to this forum ... i had a few questions please...

I had applied as an HR advisor, 223111. IELTS (8,8,7.5,7.5) VET completed... my agent had applied for me and he says that I have to wait for an invite or state sponsorship. He had applied (190) to SA on 10th OCT 2013 I still havent heard from them?? How long should I wait?


Thanks VJ


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 
26/02/2014
01 Aus2014 *37*
02 harshaldesai *192*

25/02/2014
01 Jas1481 *83*
02 AncientGlory *34*
03 svspavan *66*
04 rahulreshu *83*

21/02/2014
01 nextgoal *31*
02 ut0410 *44*
03 GhouseYaseen *44*
04 rkn0723 *99*

19/02/2014
01 sdpeter *107*
02 n.sh *50*
02 lovebt *32*

18/02/2014
01 yangxh7 *62*
02 nischau *52*
03 2013 *72*
04 Jullz *160* 

17/02/2014
01 Peanut48 *61*
02 AGNES26 *43*
03 bc_ashu *75*
04 AusLover2013 *130* 

14/02/2014
01 garden *37*
02 thinkpanther *28*
02 delta40 *62*
02 naur33n *102*

13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*
03 hashtagPR *48*
04 magneto *52*

12/02/2014
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*
03 cherry83 *51*

11/02/2014
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

10/02/2014
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

08/02/2014
01 mohsinhere *168*

07/02/2014
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

06/02/2014
01 jre05 *51*
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

04/02/2014
01 csa975 *42*


----------



## jjjychen

nectar_s said:


> Thats is what i was wondering, more finance jobs are available in Aussie but still people arent able to find jobs... i registered for CPA australia, received exemptions on all foundation papers, planning to give one paper atleast this year. still work side also more pressurised bit difficult to appear even for one paper. I see some ads being posted like, employers even recruit candidates whose CPA is in progress.. Do i see any luck there


 CPA in progress or willing to undertake, makes no much difference actually. Mostly, if you are capable, what you need is just a chance.


----------



## jjjychen

Aus2014 said:


> Hi friends, I'm a silent reader and benefited from your sharing through this forum. So thanks for that. I got 189 grant today. My timeline: EOI 24Dec13 (60p), invited 13Jan14, applied 20Jan14, CO contacted: 11Feb14, PCC, Form 80 submitted: 16Feb14, Medicals submitted 18Feb14&25Feb14, grant: 26Feb14 I must say my CO is very efficient. Hope all of u a smooth journey.


 awesome! Congrats!


----------



## rein_marco

Hi I'd appreciate it a lot if someone can answer this:

To those who got a direct grant and answered YES to the question about having had a medical exam in the last 12 months, when did it say that it is "no longer required"? or did it ever?


----------



## gkkumar

vijesh said:


> hi guys i am new to this forum ... i had a few questions please...
> 
> I had applied as an HR advisor, 223111. IELTS (8,8,7.5,7.5) VET completed... my agent had applied for me and he says that I have to wait for an invite or state sponsorship. He had applied (190) to SA on 10th OCT 2013 I still havent heard from them?? How long should I wait?
> 
> 
> Thanks VJ


I received it in a month or so. I believe it depends on case to case. Mine was 262111. :lalala:


----------



## AncientGlory

rein_marco said:


> Hi I'd appreciate it a lot if someone can answer this:
> 
> To those who got a direct grant and answered YES to the question about having had a medical exam in the last 12 months, when did it say that it is "no longer required"? or did it ever?


Once you pay your visa fees you end up in a portal where you can upload your documents. In there, at the bottom it says something like "the medical requirements for this applicant has not been determined yet". 

In my case, I had done a medical last April. So I attached documents related to that medical using the portal. After the CO was allocated, she decided that I don't need any further medicals. Then the above statement changed to something like "This applicant doesn't need any further medicals".


----------



## rein_marco

Guys, I was contacted by case officer just 15 minutes ago. confirming something. Hopefully, the grant's soon


----------



## gkkumar

rein_marco said:


> Guys, I was contacted by case officer just 15 minutes ago. confirming something. Hopefully, the grant's soon



wohooooo.. advance congratulations !! :rockon:


----------



## rein_marco

gkkumar said:


> wohooooo.. advance congratulations !! :rockon:


Thank you! To everyone getting frustrated about not having a CO, don't worry because sometimes they just don't tell us that we have a CO already. This is the first time that he contacted me and he's already "finalising" it which means he's been working on it for some time


----------



## hashtagPR

rein_marco said:


> Hi I'd appreciate it a lot if someone can answer this: To those who got a direct grant and answered YES to the question about having had a medical exam in the last 12 months, when did it say that it is "no longer required"? or did it ever?


Once my case was finalized, it said so.
Direct grant! Same like you CO contacted me to confirm something and I got the grant within an hour.
All the best


----------



## rein_marco

Hi EVERYONE!!

I just got my grant!!!!:first: I'm so happy! God is very good!!! 

Thank you to everyone who answered my questions and to all the advises.

I do wish that everyone gets granted soon :first:

Be patient they might be looking at your application already:

Details:

EOI: 04/01/14
Invitation: 27/01/14
Lodge: 29/01/14
Direct Grant: 27/02/14 (they just emailed me first if I could make the IED)
IED: 11/03/14

I might be leaving for OZ on Wednesday.


----------



## tipzstamatic

rein_marco said:


> Hi EVERYONE!! I just got my grant!!!!:first: I'm so happy! God is very good!!! Thank you to everyone who answered my questions and to all the advises. I do wish that everyone gets granted soon :first: Be patient they might be looking at your application already: Details: EOI: 04/01/14 Invitation: 27/01/14 Lodge: 29/01/14 Direct Grant: 27/01/14 (they just emailed me first if I could make the IED) IED: 11/03/14 I might be leaving for OZ on Wednesday.


Congrats!


----------



## chiku2006

rein_marco said:


> Type190
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14-------------UT0410----------------???????????----------------21/02/14
> 17/01/14-------------Gyan
> 02/02/14 ------------ askmohit
> 14/02/14-----------Ozbabe
> 14/02/14------------rajfirst
> 20/02/14-----------gkkumar
> 
> TYPE 189
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 08/01/14---------GhouseYaseen
> 13/01/14---------kaurivneet--------------10/02/14
> 13/01/14---------btkarthikram-----------13/02/14
> 13/01/14---------Jinc-----------------------06/02/14
> 16/01/14---------misguided--------------12/02/14
> 17/01/14---------thinkpanther-----------10/02/14--------------14/02/14
> 18/01/14---------lovebt-------------------14/02/14----------------19/02/14
> 18/01/14---------Nectar_s----------------11/02/14-----
> 20/01/14---------nextgoal-----------------13/02/14----------------21/02/14
> 20/01/14---------shreyas.mys-----------10/02/14--------------11/02/14
> 22/01/14---------AncientGlory-----------17/02/14---------------25/02/14
> 27/01/14---------zlb-----------------------12/02/14---------------12/02/14
> 27/01/14---------Nandkumar-------------20/02/14
> 29/01/14---------rein_marco
> 31/01/14---------reddy84
> 01/02/14---------ben roberto------------18/02/14
> 03/02/2014------ssaifudin----------------
> 04/02/14---------jcmk
> 06/02/14---------Neville Smith
> 10/02/14---------j_head
> 10/02/14---------TimeSpace
> 12/02/14---------irrara
> 14/02/14---------msalmank
> 
> TYPE 489
> VISA_LODGED-------USER-----------------CO ALLOCATION--------------GRANT
> 10/01/14------------dphajh


Please add me as well VISA 190 lodged on 21/02/14


----------



## chiku2006

rein_marco said:


> Hi EVERYONE!!
> 
> I just got my grant!!!!:first: I'm so happy! God is very good!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who answered my questions and to all the advises.
> 
> I do wish that everyone gets granted soon :first:
> 
> Be patient they might be looking at your application already:
> 
> Details:
> 
> EOI: 04/01/14
> Invitation: 27/01/14
> Lodge: 29/01/14
> Direct Grant: 27/02/14 (they just emailed me first if I could make the IED)
> IED: 11/03/14
> 
> I might be leaving for OZ on Wednesday.


Hey congrats buddy !!!

Was it 189 or 190?


----------



## rein_marco

chiku2006 said:


> Hey congrats buddy !!!
> 
> Was it 189 or 190?


Thank you 

189


----------



## chiku2006

rein_marco said:


> Thank you
> 
> 189


189 is on fire these days !! All the best dude for your future endevours !


----------



## rahulreshu

Congrats buddy!

Couple of questions...

How come you have such an early IED?
On VEVO, can you check if you are able to see your entitlements using your TRN #?



rein_marco said:


> Hi EVERYONE!!
> 
> I just got my grant!!!!:first: I'm so happy! God is very good!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who answered my questions and to all the advises.
> 
> I do wish that everyone gets granted soon :first:
> 
> Be patient they might be looking at your application already:
> 
> Details:
> 
> EOI: 04/01/14
> Invitation: 27/01/14
> Lodge: 29/01/14
> Direct Grant: 27/02/14 (they just emailed me first if I could make the IED)
> IED: 11/03/14
> 
> I might be leaving for OZ on Wednesday.


----------



## Gandhara

Congrats to all who got their grants. Now I am getting really anxious. I submitted my meds on Feb 17 but nothing from the CO yet. Called DIBP and got the response that 'CO will get in touch if anything required otherwise nothing to tell you'. Many who applied around my date got their grants and I am stuck perhaps due to being from an HR country. Perhaps they have gone for security checks although CO only asked for medicals and did not ask for FOrm 80 etc.


----------



## irrara

I got the grant! 
I'm shocked to get it in 15 days!!


----------



## rein_marco

irrara said:


> I got the grant!
> I'm shocked to get it in 15 days!!


Wow!!! That is awesome!! incredibly fast. 

Is your CO team Brisbane team 33?


----------



## irrara

rein_marco said:


> Wow!!! That is awesome!! incredibly fast.
> 
> Is your CO team Brisbane team 33?


Thanks!! and congratulations to you too!)
Yep, my CO from brisbane gsm team 33


----------



## rein_marco

@chiku2006 Thank you

@rahulreshu Thank you! I was able to use the medical exam I did last year but the consequence of that is that I need to get back to OZ before it expires which is on march 11. i left an apartment that I was sharing with my cousin there so I got everything I need there. i actually dont have to bring anything but some clothes.

I still havent checked vevo.


----------



## rein_marco

irrara said:


> Thanks!! and congratulations to you too!)
> Yep, my CO from brisbane gsm team 33


wow they're on granting spree today 

is your CO initial ES?


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Aus2014 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm a silent reader and benefited from your sharing through this forum. So thanks for that. I got 189 grant today.
> 
> My timeline:
> EOI 24Dec13 (60p), invited 13Jan14, applied 20Jan14, CO contacted: 11Feb14, PCC, Form 80 submitted: 16Feb14, Medicals submitted 18Feb14&25Feb14, grant: 26Feb14
> 
> I must say my CO is very efficient.
> 
> Hope all of u a smooth journey.





rein_marco said:


> Hi EVERYONE!!
> 
> I just got my grant!!!!:first: I'm so happy! God is very good!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who answered my questions and to all the advises.
> 
> I do wish that everyone gets granted soon :first:
> 
> Be patient they might be looking at your application already:
> 
> Details:
> 
> EOI: 04/01/14
> Invitation: 27/01/14
> Lodge: 29/01/14
> Direct Grant: 27/02/14 (they just emailed me first if I could make the IED)
> IED: 11/03/14
> 
> I might be leaving for OZ on Wednesday.





irrara said:


> I got the grant!
> I'm shocked to get it in 15 days!!


Congrats Aus2014 and Marco. Irrara, that was a real quick one, Congrats too

Good Luck! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## irrara

rein_marco said:


> wow they're on granting spree today
> 
> is your CO initial ES?


Oh, I do not know where to find it 
i see in the footer of the letter
"Yours sincerely
Neha"


----------



## Wasee

Gandhara said:


> Congrats to all who got their grants. Now I am getting really anxious. I submitted my meds on Feb 17 but nothing from the CO yet. Called DIBP and got the response that 'CO will get in touch if anything required otherwise nothing to tell you'. Many who applied around my date got their grants and I am stuck perhaps due to being from an HR country. Perhaps they have gone for security checks although CO only asked for medicals and did not ask for FOrm 80 etc.


don't wait for their call of FORM 180 , do upload form 80. this will safe your time. you are from HR country , CO will defiantly asked for that.


----------



## kaurivneet

Yess...It's finally here  Got the Grant today..
Thanks to all the community members who have shared thier anxiety, frustrations and even replied to silliest of the queries..You guys are awesome  
Wishing all the very best to all those who are yet to receive thier grants..


----------



## sah23

kaurivneet said:


> Yess...It's finally here  Got the Grant today..
> Thanks to all the community members who have shared thier anxiety, frustrations and even replied to silliest of the queries..You guys are awesome
> Wishing all the very best to all those who are yet to receive thier grants..


COngrats kaurivneet,

Which team was your CO from?


----------



## sah23

Can anyone help with it?

We have been asked to upload CV form 80 and Form 1221. I found CV unusual request as i have not seen anyone on this forum?

Does it mean we are in queue for external checks?

Please reply. This wait is killing.


----------



## rein_marco

sah23 said:


> COngrats kaurivneet,
> 
> Which team was your CO from?


Congratulations ::rockon:


----------



## kaurivneet

sah23 said:


> COngrats kaurivneet,
> 
> Which team was your CO from?


GSM Team 08 Adelaide.CO initials HG


----------



## sweetchillies1989

rajfirst said:


> Yes. It is Mandatory.


Thanks alot for the clarification


----------



## sweetchillies1989

Congrats to all who received their grants today!!


----------



## it_engg

rahulreshu said:


> Congrats buddy!
> 
> Couple of questions...
> 
> How come you have such an early IED?
> On VEVO, can you check if you are able to see your entitlements using your TRN #?


Mate,saw in ur signature u took Ielts academic and got grant too.Is it acceptable or urs was some other case?


----------



## nectar_s

Hi all
Waiting for all these days to thank each of you who helped
me to succeed this journey and keep everyone motivating. Yes i have received the grant today.proud to say expat forum has helped me and many more people in getting PR to accomplish the golden dream without agents help....i feel this is big thing..keep going guys we will welcome many more buddies to join us and help them to succeed in this from this biggest challenge

It took 1.2years to see my grant (from the day of dream till reality.)

My thanks to all . would like to say special thanks to superm,jre05,ratnesh,laurinoz,bjtmuli,shel,misguided, sathiyaseelan,anu87 and the list goes on.....


----------



## rein_marco

it_engg said:


> Mate,saw in ur signature u took Ielts academic and got grant too.Is it acceptable or urs was some other case?


I used academic. There's no problem using it.


----------



## nectar_s

kaurivneet said:


> GSM Team 08 Adelaide.CO initials HG


Congrats kaurrivneet....


----------



## visakar

AncientGlory said:


> You need to get login details for your skill select acount from the agent. Then login to the account and check for yourself. I don't think there's any other way.


Hi Ancient Glory,

I have my skillselect account. In that it only says that your visa has been submitted. What I am looking for is the documents submitted by my agent and the application submitted is in order or not. 

How to check that. 

Seniors please clarify.


----------



## AncientGlory

visakar said:


> Hi Ancient Glory,
> 
> I have my skillselect account. In that it only says that your visa has been submitted. What I am looking for is the documents submitted by my agent and the application submitted is in order or not.
> 
> How to check that.
> 
> Seniors please clarify.


For this you need an immi account. Your agent has already created one for you since he/she has already lodged the visa. 

When you login to immi account, you can see the submitted documents. So you should ask for those login details then.

you can find the link to login to immi account here.

ImmiAccount


----------



## harbhar

visakar said:


> Hi Ancient Glory,
> 
> I have my skillselect account. In that it only says that your visa has been submitted. What I am looking for is the documents submitted by my agent and the application submitted is in order or not.
> 
> How to check that.
> 
> Seniors please clarify.


I had the same problem. My agent was not ready to share the login details. For every single status check I had to email them and wait for couple of days to respond. After getting the information from this forum, I went ahead and created a new Immi account and imported my application using my TRN.

Now I can see the docs attached and all the status without waiting for anyone.

You can check with your agent. If they share, its good. Otherwise you can do what I did.


----------



## visakar

harbhar said:


> I had the same problem. My agent was not ready to share the login details. For every single status check I had to email them and wait for couple of days to respond. After getting the information from this forum, I went ahead and created a new Immi account and imported my application using my TRN.
> 
> Now I can see the docs attached and all the status without waiting for anyone.
> 
> You can check with your agent. If they share, its good. Otherwise you can do what I did.


Dear Harbhar,

Thank you for your information. I will try asking my agent to share the Immi account details. One question, if they have already created one Immi account for my details, creating another one will not cause confusion?

Anyway let me wait for their feedback and then I will create.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

nectar_s said:


> Hi all
> Waiting for all these days to thank each of you who helped
> me to succeed this journey and keep everyone motivating. Yes i have received the grant today.proud to say expat forum has helped me and many more people in getting PR to accomplish the golden dream without agents help....i feel this is big thing..keep going guys we will welcome many more buddies to join us and help them to succeed in this from this biggest challenge
> 
> It took 1.2years to see my grant (from the day of dream till reality.)
> 
> My thanks to all . would like to say special thanks to superm,jre05,ratnesh,laurinoz,bjtmuli,shel,misguided, sathiyaseelan,anu87 and the list goes on.....


Congratulations nectar_s :cheer2:


----------



## rahulreshu

it_engg said:


> Mate,saw in ur signature u took Ielts academic and got grant too.Is it acceptable or urs was some other case?


Academic reading and writing (other 2 are the same) are harder than GT reading and writing so almost always academic will do in place of general unless the your occupation has a requirement of taking a specific one. I was originally thinking of going to Australia for further studies so I had signed up for Academic. Other wise I too would have preferred to take the easier test.

Thankfully, I scored 7+ in all on the very 1st attempt so I didn't have to give any more tries


----------



## sweetchillies1989

Hi all,

Is the programme year 2013-14 from June 13 to June 14?


----------



## visitkangaroos

Anyone who has claimed 5 partner points, please suggest if we need to submit the same set of documents for Employment evidence(like Payslips, Form-16, Bank statments, Offer letter) as for your self.

Few have confirmed that you might not need them, but if some one has already got a grant with 5 partner points can answer this. It will be really helpful.


----------



## chiku2006

AncientGlory said:


> For this you need an immi account. Your agent has already created one for you since he/she has already lodged the visa.
> 
> When you login to immi account, you can see the submitted documents. So you should ask for those login details then.
> 
> you can find the link to login to immi account here.
> 
> ImmiAccount


Hi Ancient Glory,

I have an immi account and documents were uploaded by my agent. How do we check whether the uploaded documents are correct or not. Is there a way which can enable me to review what has been uploaded and correct if need be.

Please help !

Regards

Chiku


----------



## sweetchillies1989

visitkangaroos said:


> Anyone who has claimed 5 partner points, please suggest if we need to submit the same set of documents for Employment evidence(like Payslips, Form-16, Bank statments, Offer letter) as for your self.
> 
> Few have confirmed that you might not need them, but if some one has already got a grant with 5 partner points can answer this. It will be really helpful.


HI, 

Even I'm claiming the 5 spouse points and I think you need to get their skills assessed with the relevant authority. 

And, if your making your spouse a dependent applicant, then PCC and medicals are also required.


----------



## rein_marco

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Ancient Glory,
> 
> I have an immi account and documents were uploaded by my agent. How do we check whether the uploaded documents are correct or not. Is there a way which can enable me to review what has been uploaded and correct if need be.
> 
> Please help !
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chiku


There's no way. You just have to trust them


----------



## chiku2006

rein_marco said:


> There's no way. You just have to trust them


These agents commit so many mistakes which is really scary.... I thought there must be a way but it seems there is none....


----------



## harbhar

visakar said:


> One question, if they have already created one Immi account for my details, creating another one will not cause confusion?


I don't think so. Account and application are different things. A single account can have multiple applications being managed (this is what agents do). So, when you create a new account, you just import your application into it using TRN. All the documents and status belonging to an application (note here: it does not belong to account from where you are viewing) remains intact.


----------



## LynneHardaker

rein_marco said:


> Thank you! To everyone getting frustrated about not having a CO, don't worry because sometimes they just don't tell us that we have a CO already. This is the first time that he contacted me and he's already "finalising" it which means he's been working on it for some time


great how long did this take after lodgement ?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vijesh

Thanks for the reply , Whats the longest one had to wait after EOI.


Thanks 
VJ


----------



## ozleo

Can anyone plz tell me if anyone on the forum has experienced or come across a case wherein Visa was refused after accepting email for point reduction to 60 from 65 from CO. I recieved this point reduction email on Friday(21st Feb) but havent recieved any news after that. I have gone through a couple of similar cases but all of them received the grant email within hours of accepting this email or at max after a day or two.So just worried about my case.Any advice would be appreciated.

I am sorry if this is wrong place to post but I started a new thread but didnt get many responses there.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

kaurivneet said:


> Yess...It's finally here  Got the Grant today..
> Thanks to all the community members who have shared thier anxiety, frustrations and even replied to silliest of the queries..You guys are awesome
> Wishing all the very best to all those who are yet to receive thier grants..





nectar_s said:


> Hi all
> Waiting for all these days to thank each of you who helped
> me to succeed this journey and keep everyone motivating. Yes i have received the grant today.proud to say expat forum has helped me and many more people in getting PR to accomplish the golden dream without agents help....i feel this is big thing..keep going guys we will welcome many more buddies to join us and help them to succeed in this from this biggest challenge
> 
> It took 1.2years to see my grant (from the day of dream till reality.)
> 
> My thanks to all . would like to say special thanks to superm,jre05,ratnesh,laurinoz,bjtmuli,shel,misguided, sathiyaseelan,anu87 and the list goes on.....



Congrats Kaurivneet and nectar :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## rahulreshu

chiku2006 said:


> These agents commit so many mistakes which is really scary.... I thought there must be a way but it seems there is none....


Yup unfortunately that might be happening more for non MARA agents (like mine). Thankfully, the lady would share the pdf (be it for EOI or final lodging) with me on a regular basis to review and I would send her corrections. It did add a few days to the process but at least the information was accurate. Just to give an idea on how silly these people can be, my agent uploaded my FBI PCC under Australia Federal Police clearance. I sent him a screenshot showing that an entry named "FBI Clearance" was present so why didn't he (the lady handling my case left the job in December) select that. Bet he must have been embarrassed.


----------



## AncientGlory

Over the years, I've seen couple of mistakes done by agents. Which is why I advice anyone with a clear case to do it themselves.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



visakar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My application for visa is submitted by my Agent on 24th Feb 2014. How can I check whether they have submitted all the documentation correctly. Can you please guide me.


.

HI Visakar,

Once you've lodged your visa application an user id and password is generated. However, for those going through the agents, in most cases will not be provided the user id and password, as the agent uses a single window login to track status of all applicants and hence would not share the same with you.

However, you may request them to mail across screen shots of docs uploaded and proof of visa application submission.

Also recommend that you frequently have your agent do this everytime an doc is uploaded.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



AncientGlory said:


> Over the years, I've seen couple of mistakes done by agents. Which is why I advice anyone with a clear case to do it themselves.


.

Hi Ancientglory,

Its a mix of both. You know the saying two brains are better than one. So i would not solely count on the agent, even if he is good, as he is human and is bound to make mistakes or miss out. Hence this entire process is a combination of experience and evaluation that needs to be done from both sides.

End of the day, what matters is how well we succeed and what we have learnt from the same. Which is what we share today through and on this forum.


----------



## visitkangaroos

visitkangaroos said:


> Anyone who has claimed 5 partner points, please suggest if we need to submit the same set of documents for Employment evidence(like Payslips, Form-16, Bank statments, Offer letter) as for your self.
> 
> Few have confirmed that you might not need them, but if some one has already got a grant with 5 partner points can answer this. It will be really helpful.


Can some one who got grant with partner points reply to this? I have got the ACS and IELTS done for my wife


----------



## Black_Rose

nectar_s said:


> Hi all
> Waiting for all these days to thank each of you who helped
> me to succeed this journey and keep everyone motivating. Yes i have received the grant today.proud to say expat forum has helped me and many more people in getting PR to accomplish the golden dream without agents help....i feel this is big thing..keep going guys we will welcome many more buddies to join us and help them to succeed in this from this biggest challenge
> 
> It took 1.2years to see my grant (from the day of dream till reality.)
> 
> My thanks to all . would like to say special thanks to superm,jre05,ratnesh,laurinoz,bjtmuli,shel,misguided, sathiyaseelan,anu87 and the list goes on.....


Congrats


----------



## Hmenon

rein_marco said:


> Hi EVERYONE!!
> 
> I just got my grant!!!!:first: I'm so happy! God is very good!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who answered my questions and to all the advises.
> 
> I do wish that everyone gets granted soon :first:
> 
> Be patient they might be looking at your application already:
> 
> Details:
> 
> EOI: 04/01/14
> Invitation: 27/01/14
> Lodge: 29/01/14
> Direct Grant: 27/02/14 (they just emailed me first if I could make the IED)
> IED: 11/03/14
> 
> I might be leaving for OZ on Wednesday.


Congratulations..


----------



## Hmenon

irrara said:


> I got the grant!
> I'm shocked to get it in 15 days!!


Congratulations..


----------



## Hmenon

kaurivneet said:


> Yess...It's finally here  Got the Grant today..
> Thanks to all the community members who have shared thier anxiety, frustrations and even replied to silliest of the queries..You guys are awesome
> Wishing all the very best to all those who are yet to receive thier grants..


congratulations..


----------



## kaurivneet

visitkangaroos said:


> Anyone who has claimed 5 partner points, please suggest if we need to submit the same set of documents for Employment evidence(like Payslips, Form-16, Bank statments, Offer letter) as for your self.
> 
> Few have confirmed that you might not need them, but if some one has already got a grant with 5 partner points can answer this. It will be really helpful.


I had claimed partner points.For that you would need to submitted IELTS score card and Skill Assessment Result.Nothing else is required as far as partner skills are concerned.Moreover, It wont even give you an option to submit employment proofs for secondary applicant


----------



## visitkangaroos

kaurivneet said:


> I had claimed partner points.For that you would need to submitted IELTS score card and Skill Assessment Result.Nothing else is required as far as partner skills are concerned.Moreover, It wont even give you an option to submit employment proofs for secondary applicant


Thanks a lot. Really appreciate your response.


----------



## kaurivneet

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks a lot. Really appreciate your response.


You are welcome


----------



## Hmenon

nectar_s said:


> Hi all
> Waiting for all these days to thank each of you who helped
> me to succeed this journey and keep everyone motivating. Yes i have received the grant today.proud to say expat forum has helped me and many more people in getting PR to accomplish the golden dream without agents help....i feel this is big thing..keep going guys we will welcome many more buddies to join us and help them to succeed in this from this biggest challenge
> 
> It took 1.2years to see my grant (from the day of dream till reality.)
> 
> My thanks to all . would like to say special thanks to superm,jre05,ratnesh,laurinoz,bjtmuli,shel,misguided, sathiyaseelan,anu87 and the list goes on.....


congratulations..


----------



## kaurivneet

nectar_s said:


> Hi all
> Waiting for all these days to thank each of you who helped
> me to succeed this journey and keep everyone motivating. Yes i have received the grant today.proud to say expat forum has helped me and many more people in getting PR to accomplish the golden dream without agents help....i feel this is big thing..keep going guys we will welcome many more buddies to join us and help them to succeed in this from this biggest challenge
> 
> It took 1.2years to see my grant (from the day of dream till reality.)
> 
> My thanks to all . would like to say special thanks to superm,jre05,ratnesh,laurinoz,bjtmuli,shel,misguided, sathiyaseelan,anu87 and the list goes on.....


Congrats Nectar_s


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



chiku2006 said:


> These agents commit so many mistakes which is really scary.... I thought there must be a way but it seems there is none....


.

Hi Chiku,

Agents are only facilitators, it is we who must ensure a double check is done, as it is our future that we are dealing with. For the agent you are just another applicant, who is building his bank account / or getting paid.

The best part is we end up becoming good learners in the bargain.


----------



## rajfirst

Is anyone planning to move to Melbourne by May or June this Year?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



rein_marco said:


> Hi I'd appreciate it a lot if someone can answer this:
> 
> To those who got a direct grant and answered YES to the question about having had a medical exam in the last 12 months, when did it say that it is "no longer required"? or did it ever?


.

Hi Rein,

We had done our meds on Feb 18, uploaded by the folks on Feb 24 and Feb 26th, 2014 it said it is no longer required. BTW, this is the latest update and I am waiting for a grant.


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I am collecting documents for Visa Application , can anyone tell me about the naming convention . I read on the immi site that its suggested to upload files with name carrying only letters and "_" and "-" .

Right now I am naming my files as - 

Example 

Amit_Kumar-SalarySlips_2009.pdf 

Is this the correct way ? Or the name is too long ?

Regards


----------



## nectar_s

Thanks everyone for your wishes... Pray for my success as well.


----------



## rahulreshu

rajfirst said:


> Is anyone planning to move to Melbourne by May or June this Year?


I'm planning of moving by June end but as of now I'm not sure if it will be Melbourne or Sydney :confused2:


----------



## Ozbabe

rein_marco said:


> Hi EVERYONE!!
> 
> I just got my grant!!!!:first: I'm so happy! God is very good!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who answered my questions and to all the advises.
> 
> I do wish that everyone gets granted soon :first:
> 
> Be patient they might be looking at your application already:
> 
> Details:
> 
> EOI: 04/01/14
> Invitation: 27/01/14
> Lodge: 29/01/14
> Direct Grant: 27/02/14 (they just emailed me first if I could make the IED)
> IED: 11/03/14
> I might be leaving for OZ on Wednesday.


Congrats!
PS: what is IED?


----------



## Ozbabe

irrara said:


> I got the grant!
> I'm shocked to get it in 15 days!!


That is so quick! Congrats and best wishes!


----------



## sweetchillies1989

Hi guys!! 

What work related documents should I keep in hand for 221111. Are all these mandatory?:help::help::help::help:

Payslips - how many months?
Bank statement - 
Form 16
Offer letter
Relieving letter
Roles and responsibilities reference letter


----------



## rajfirst

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats!
> PS: what is IED?


Intial Entry Date


----------



## sanjeevmanocha

Ozbabe said:


> That is so quick! Congrats and best wishes!


Thats super quick!!! I am amazed..

Have a blast and hope to see you soon in adelaide! 

Cheers! !!


----------



## Ozbabe

rajfirst said:


> Intial Entry Date


Ok. Thanks


----------



## smartamrit

Any idea when 60 points will get chance to get invitation. Applied with 60 points for software engineer on 23/12/2013, does anyone have idea.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



irrara said:


> I got the grant!
> I'm shocked to get it in 15 days!!


.

Congratulations, Wonderful Surprise to have.

All the best and stay in touch with the forum.


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> That is so quick! Congrats and best wishes!


Oh wow thats awesome, you must be an on shore applicant!!!

yours was 190 or 189?


----------



## nectar_s

As per Grant notice, my IED should be before 25 February 2015, but PCC was done on 11th Feb. so my entry to Aussie should be before 11th Feb or 25th Feb ,as in a usual manner we pick the earliest ....please advice


----------



## chiku2006

nectar_s said:


> As per Grant notice, my IED should be before 25 February 2015, but PCC was done on 11th Feb. so my entry to Aussie should be before 11th Feb or 25th Feb ,as in a usual manner we pick the earliest ....please advice


How does it matter my friend, take it easy and party hard right now as you are going to start your life a fresh with new challenges... Cheers !


----------



## nectar_s

It matters slightly.. need to build a plan based upon that..


----------



## Sennara

irrara said:


> I got the grant!
> I'm shocked to get it in 15 days!!


Congrats! That is light-speed fast! :shocked:


----------



## sweetchillies1989

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> What work related documents should I keep in hand for 221111. Are all these mandatory?:help::help::help::help:
> 
> Payslips - how many months?
> Bank statement -
> Form 16
> Offer letter
> Relieving letter
> Roles and responsibilities reference letter


Help please


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Can someone please help me out with the PCC Process in Bangalore? The address on our passport is different than the one where we live right now. It's from a different city. I will be applying for my visa in a week or two so any guidance will be helpful.


----------



## nectar_s

Got it clarified for my IED question:

All migrants are required to make their initial entry to Australia within the validity of their medicals and police clearances and there are NO exceptions to this whatsoever. 

Not complying with the initial entry condition would render your visa liable to cancellation and if you still wished to migrate, you would have to apply for a new migration visa. You are not required to migrate to Australia before the initial entry date, although of course you may, but you are required to make at least one entry to Australia in whatever capacity you choose before the initial entry date expires.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

rohit1_sharma said:


> Can someone please help me out with the PCC Process in Bangalore? The address on our passport is different than the one where we live right now. It's from a different city. I will be applying for my visa in a week or two so any guidance will be helpful.


Go to passport website and book an appointment for PCC with paying fees.

Then walk into any PSK between 9am and 11am. Carry your originals like passport and address proof of bangalore address with copies.

Ask them that you want a PCC. As address is different, PSK will raise a local police verification which might take upto 10 days. Once police verifies address & intimate PSK about it, you will get a SMS/call from PSK to collect the PCC. 

You will get 2 letters for PCC and a stamp on Passport.


----------



## skundu

Hi,
I learnt, that under schedule 6D, for employment to be awarded points the new DIBP instruction does apparently give case officers the discretion to apply a deeming date if the assessing body has a relevant statement in the public domain. Please help me understand what this means-
a) What is 6D?
b) Does it give DIBP powers to go overturn assessing body's observation?
Thanks


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Go to passport website and book an appointment for PCC with paying fees. Then walk into any PSK between 9am and 11am. Carry your originals like passport and address proof of bangalore address with copies. Ask them that you want a PCC. As address is different, PSK will raise a local police verification which might take upto 10 days. Once police verifies address & intimate PSK about it, you will get a SMS/call from PSK to collect the PCC. You will get 2 letters for PCC and a stamp on Passport.


Thanks a lot for the information. This is really helpful.


----------



## man111

Congradulations. 

I applied 190 visa on 30th of January 2014. can any body tell how long we have to wait for CO?.

is CO allocation vary with states?


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am collecting documents for Visa Application , can anyone tell me about the naming convention . I read on the immi site that its suggested to upload files with name carrying only letters and "_" and "-" .
> 
> Right now I am naming my files as -
> 
> Example
> 
> Amit_Kumar-SalarySlips_2009.pdf
> 
> Is this the correct way ? Or the name is too long ?
> 
> Regards


Anyone?

MODS: Can we rename this thread to "Congratulate 189 and 190 Visa Candidates here "


----------



## Sai2Aus

prseeker said:


> Anyone?
> 
> MODS: Can we rename this thread to "Congratulate 189 and 190 Visa Candidates here "


I just gave the file name. . 
Eg-for acs letter I named "ACS Skills Assessment".

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## prseeker

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> What work related documents should I keep in hand for 221111. Are all these mandatory?:help::help::help::help:
> 
> Payslips - how many months?
> Bank statement -
> Form 16
> Offer letter
> Relieving letter
> Roles and responsibilities reference letter


Hi sweetchillies , 

No providing all of them is not mandatory . Motive is to prove your employment . 

As a general rule you can provide 3-4 Salary Slips for every year you worked . 

If you do not have salary slips for any particular year , in that case form 16 or a bank statement can prove that you were being paid from the employer during that period.

Usual approach is to provide as much documents as you can . It also depends a lot on your CO and how much will satisfy him/her 

Hope that helps.

Regards 
PD


----------



## prseeker

Sai2Aus said:


> I just gave the file name. .
> Eg-for acs letter I named "ACS Skills Assessment".
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thanks dude


----------



## harshaldesai

nectar_s said:


> As per Grant notice, my IED should be before 25 February 2015, but PCC was done on 11th Feb. so my entry to Aussie should be before 11th Feb or 25th Feb ,as in a usual manner we pick the earliest ....please advice


My visa was applied on 18th Aug 2013.
PCC done in Dec 2013
Grant 26 Feb 2014
IED 10 Aug 2014


----------



## jre05

prseeker said:


> Thanks dude


Beware, you should consider following rules:

*Source - *http://www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/attach-documents-online-application.aspx

Guidelines on attaching documents to an online application
This information offers you guidance in attaching documents to your online visa application. You can attach documents once you have submitted and paid for your application, until it is finalised by the us.
Please check the relevant document checklist for the subclass you are applying for to see which documents to attach to your application. 
Note: Only attach copies of your passport pages if we have requested you to do so, or if your passport information is different from that entered into your online application.


File naming tips

When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'. 
You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations ‘’ "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.


Compressed files 

We are not able to accept files that have been compressed. A compressed file is a container for documents, programs or other files that have been packaged together and reduced in size.

A common example is files compressed using WinZip® with a ‘.zip’ file extension. If the document you are attempting to attach is too large we recommend that you create a PDF document.
See: https://createpdf.adobe.com/


What can you attach? 
We are able to accept the following file formats up to 5 MB in size:

Extension	​File type
.BMP	​Bitmap image file
.DOC
​Microsoft Word 2002 or older document
.DOCX
​Microsoft Word 2007 document
.DOT
​Microsoft Word 2003 template
.GIF
​Graphics Interchange Format image or graphics file
.JPG
​JPEG image file
.PDF
​Adobe Acrobat Portable Document Format file
.PPT
​Microsoft PowerPoint presentation document
.RTF
​Rich Text Format document
.TXT
​Text file
.XLS
​Microsoft Excel spreadsheet document

The following table details the maximum number of files you are able to attach to each online application.

Application type
Maximum number of files
ENS/RSMS

Nomination
Sponsorship


60
60
eVisitor	30
Partner
60 per applicant
Resident Return
30
Skilled Migration
60
Student
30
Temporary Work (Short Stay)
60 per applicant
Visitor
30
Temporary Work (Skilled) visa 457

Nomination
Sponsorship
Application


60
60
60 per applicant
Working Holiday	
30


Tips for reducing file size 

The following table contains tips for reducing the size of your attachments:

Extension
​File type	​Tip to reduce file size
.BMP	​Bitmap image	​Use a freeware graphics program to convert .BMP files to .JPG files.
.DOC	​Word document	​Remove unnecessary images, formatting and macros. Save the file as a Word 5.0/95 version. If the file is still too large, create a PDF document.
See: http://createpdf.adobe.com/
.DOCX	​Word 2007 document	​Remove unnecessary images, formatting and macros. If the file is still too large, create a PDF document.
See: http://createpdf.adobe.com/
.DOT	​Word template	​Remove unnecessary images and macros. If template functionality is not necessary, save the file as a .DOC or .RTF file.
.GIF	​GIF image	​Reduce the file size of a .GIF image by setting the resolution to 96 DPI (dots per inch).
.JPG	​JPG image	​Reduce the file size of a .JPG image by setting the resolution to 96 DPI (dots per inch).
.PDF	​Portable document format	Reduce the file size of a .PDF document by:
Recreating the PDF with Distiller set to 'lowest file size'.
Ensuring that all images in the PDF are set to 96 DPI.
.PPT	PowerPoint	
Save the file as a RTF or DOC file or create a PDF document.
See: http://createpdf.adobe.com/

.RTF	Rich text format	Remove any unnecessary graphics, links or formatting.
.TXT	Text file	If a bare text file is over 500 kB, it will be physically too long to be useful. Consider splitting the document into more useful parts or removing unnecessary data.
.XLS	Excel Spreadsheet	Remove unnecessary images and macros. Save the file as an Excel 5.0/95 version.


----------



## prseeker

jre05 said:


> Beware, you should consider following rules:
> 
> *Source - *Attach documents to an online application
> 
> Guidelines on attaching documents to an online application
> This information offers you guidance in attaching documents to your online visa application. You can attach documents once you have submitted and paid for your application, until it is finalised by the us.
> Please check the relevant document checklist for the subclass you are applying for to see which documents to attach to your application.
> Note: Only attach copies of your passport pages if we have requested you to do so, or if your passport information is different from that entered into your online application.
> 
> 
> File naming tips
> 
> When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'.
> You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations ‘’ "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.
> 
> 
> Compressed files
> 
> We are not able to accept files that have been compressed. A compressed file is a container for documents, programs or other files that have been packaged together and reduced in size.
> 
> A common example is files compressed using WinZip® with a ‘.zip’ file extension. If the document you are attempting to attach is too large we recommend that you create a PDF document.
> See: https://createpdf.adobe.com/
> 
> 
> What can you attach?
> We are able to accept the following file formats up to 5 MB in size:
> 
> Extension	​File type
> .BMP	​Bitmap image file
> .DOC
> ​Microsoft Word 2002 or older document
> .DOCX
> ​Microsoft Word 2007 document
> .DOT
> ​Microsoft Word 2003 template
> .GIF
> ​Graphics Interchange Format image or graphics file
> .JPG
> ​JPEG image file
> .PDF
> ​Adobe Acrobat Portable Document Format file
> .PPT
> ​Microsoft PowerPoint presentation document
> .RTF
> ​Rich Text Format document
> .TXT
> ​Text file
> .XLS
> ​Microsoft Excel spreadsheet document
> 
> The following table details the maximum number of files you are able to attach to each online application.
> 
> Application type
> Maximum number of files
> ENS/RSMS
> 
> Nomination
> Sponsorship
> 
> 
> 60
> 60
> eVisitor	30
> Partner
> 60 per applicant
> Resident Return
> 30
> Skilled Migration
> 60
> Student
> 30
> Temporary Work (Short Stay)
> 60 per applicant
> Visitor
> 30
> Temporary Work (Skilled) visa 457
> 
> Nomination
> Sponsorship
> Application
> 
> 
> 60
> 60
> 60 per applicant
> Working Holiday
> 30
> 
> 
> Tips for reducing file size
> 
> The following table contains tips for reducing the size of your attachments:
> 
> Extension
> ​File type	​Tip to reduce file size
> .BMP	​Bitmap image	​Use a freeware graphics program to convert .BMP files to .JPG files.
> .DOC	​Word document	​Remove unnecessary images, formatting and macros. Save the file as a Word 5.0/95 version. If the file is still too large, create a PDF document.
> See: http://createpdf.adobe.com/
> .DOCX	​Word 2007 document	​Remove unnecessary images, formatting and macros. If the file is still too large, create a PDF document.
> See: http://createpdf.adobe.com/
> .DOT	​Word template	​Remove unnecessary images and macros. If template functionality is not necessary, save the file as a .DOC or .RTF file.
> .GIF	​GIF image	​Reduce the file size of a .GIF image by setting the resolution to 96 DPI (dots per inch).
> .JPG	​JPG image	​Reduce the file size of a .JPG image by setting the resolution to 96 DPI (dots per inch).
> .PDF	​Portable document format	Reduce the file size of a .PDF document by:
> Recreating the PDF with Distiller set to 'lowest file size'.
> Ensuring that all images in the PDF are set to 96 DPI.
> .PPT	PowerPoint
> Save the file as a RTF or DOC file or create a PDF document.
> See: http://createpdf.adobe.com/
> 
> .RTF	Rich text format	Remove any unnecessary graphics, links or formatting.
> .TXT	Text file	If a bare text file is over 500 kB, it will be physically too long to be useful. Consider splitting the document into more useful parts or removing unnecessary data.
> .XLS	Excel Spreadsheet	Remove unnecessary images and macros. Save the file as an Excel 5.0/95 version.


Thanks bro .. Each file should be less than 5 MB? And should not increase by 60 files in total?

How are you doing .. Wat are your plans of move?


----------



## gkkumar

Guys, any grants today ?


----------



## gkkumar

harshaldesai said:


> My visa was applied on 18th Aug 2013.
> PCC done in Dec 2013
> Grant 26 Feb 2014
> IED 10 Aug 2014



IED 10 Aug 2014 ? So, can't you land in Aus before that date ?


----------



## gkkumar

rohit1_sharma said:


> Can someone please help me out with the PCC Process in Bangalore? The address on our passport is different than the one where we live right now. It's from a different city. I will be applying for my visa in a week or two so any guidance will be helpful.


Suggest you to lodge visa first and then process PCC - to save on time.


----------



## TimeSpace

It is so quiet today.


----------



## TimeSpace

Seems today is a public holiday in India.

Deeppavali


----------



## misguided

Ladies and Gents , presenting the 

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 
27/02/2014
01 nectar_s *40*
02 rein_marco *29*
03 kaurivneet *45*
04 irrara *15*

Congartulations to nectar_s(specifically for mentioning me ) , rein_marco , kaurivneet and irrara. 
Wish you all a happy and successful life is OzLand ahead


----------



## Gandhara

Our medical status showed 'requested' despite another message saying 'medicals not required', after we did our medicals. Contacted the CO who responded that immiAccount status may not reliable due to technical issues and only the CO is the correct source of status of application. So this puts to rest all the speculation on the forum regarding the status changes in immiAccount. 

The CO informed me that my application is under process and she will get back to me with an outcome or for further info requirements. Makes me think, perhaps they are doing security checks because what else is pending given that we assume that once medical requests come this means other aspects of the application have been finalisede.


Just wanted to share with you the above as a way to contribute , as the forum has been really helpful even though my direct participation has been minimum. 

Cheers.


----------



## kattyle

I also lodged my application on 10th feb ( got ack right after) and doc status have changed to received on 13th feb. My agent has front loaded everything including form 80. Now still no sign of CO allocation, this waiting period is a killerrr. Anyone applied from 10th feb heard anything from CO?


----------



## TimeSpace

kattyle said:


> I also lodged my application on 10th feb ( got ack right after) and doc status have changed to received on 13th feb. My agent has front loaded everything including form 80. Now still no sign of CO allocation, this waiting period is a killerrr. Anyone applied from 10th feb heard anything from CO?


So am I.

It's very strange. There is no CO or grant-related news at all for 10 Feb applicants till today.

Even irrata applied on 12 Feb and got grant, he was actually invited on 27 Jan.

I think DIBP might currently be busy to tackle other emergency,


----------



## askmohit

Hi, 

We went for our medicals on 24th of Feb, Today when I inquired about it. Then told me that they have uploaded the file yesterday. But i can still see the "organize health examination" link in my immiaccount. 

Please let me know how can I validate this?

Thanks
Mohit


----------



## prseeker

TimeSpace said:


> Seems today is a public holiday in India.
> 
> Deeppavali


No , Deepawali is no where near . It usually falls in months of Oct or Nov . And it is not a National Holiday .

Regards 
PD


----------



## TimeSpace

prseeker said:


> No , Deepawali is no where near . It usually falls in months of Oct or Nov . And it is not a National Holiday .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Sorry about that mistake I made, buddy.

I found a web page lists the public holidays in India, it says today is Deepawali, which apparently is wrong as per you.


----------



## jjjychen

misguided said:


> Ladies and Gents , presenting the EXPAT Forum Grant Report: 27/02/2014 01 nectar_s 40 02 rein_marco 29 03 kaurivneet 45 04 irrara 15 Congartulations to nectar_s(specifically for mentioning me ) , rein_marco , kaurivneet and irrara. Wish you all a happy and successful life is OzLand ahead


 Wow~ Congrats! All the best


----------



## prseeker

TimeSpace said:


> Sorry about that mistake I made, buddy.
> 
> I found a web page lists the public holidays in India, it says today is Deepawali, which apparently is wrong as per you.


 Nothing to be sorry about you , infact I appreciate the fact that you tried to dig out the information and actually spent some time on it .

Today is not Diwali or Deepawali but yesterday it was "Mahashivratri" which is another festival in India , though 99% offices , schools , colleges were open in India .

Regards 
PD


----------



## jjjychen

kattyle said:


> I also lodged my application on 10th feb ( got ack right after) and doc status have changed to received on 13th feb. My agent has front loaded everything including form 80. Now still no sign of CO allocation, this waiting period is a killerrr. Anyone applied from 10th feb heard anything from CO?


 same here. No updates


----------



## askmohit

Hi, 

We went for our medicals on 24th of Feb, Today when I inquired about it. Then told me that they have uploaded the file yesterday. But i can still see the "organize health examination" link in my immiaccount. 

Please let me know how can I validate this?

Thanks
Mohit


----------



## Wasee

Please share your feedback on this,

outcome of 190 visa is also dependent on total planning level seats of year??

i heard this for 189 but iam not sure about 190,

my CO just inform me that i have to wait for result of case as "The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year."

regards,


----------



## jjjychen

askmohit said:


> Hi, We went for our medicals on 24th of Feb, Today when I inquired about it. Then told me that they have uploaded the file yesterday. But i can still see the "organize health examination" link in my immiaccount. Please let me know how can I validate this? Thanks Mohit


 it takes time to update status. It took about 2 working days after the clinic uploaded the file for my partner. I was told the processing team needs to check the validity of the information before update the link for health examination.


----------



## askmohit

jjjychen said:


> it takes time to update status. It took about 2 working days after the clinic uploaded the file for my partner. I was told the processing team needs to check the validity of the information before update the link for health examination.


thanks


----------



## msaeed

Guys please help.

I am really confused what is going on with my medicals, I have a history of TB and I mentioned this while going for medicals, after one week panel doctor called me and told me that he is referring me to a pulmonologist for further examinations and once pulmonologist hands over his report only then they can proceed further, does this mean that my meds were referred to MOC and MOC requested for further tests, I sent an email to CO yesterday and she replied that..

" Understandably, with more complex medical history and investigation, your health assessment will be referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). This will happen after your specialist pulmonologist conducts their tests/reports.

The MOC will consider all reports before them before proceeding with a health clearance decision. This can take some time and the original 28 day request for health that I issued, does not apply in your situation. I will simply place your application on hold and await an outcome. MOC will update your health outcome electronically through our e-health system for me to view. In the interim, if you have any changes to your circumstances, please update me."

From above it means that once pulmonologist sends his report than my meds will be referred to MOC, then why I see the notification of refereed in my medical status now, how long MOC takes for assessing my meds, is there any kind of backlog going on now a days as before, is this whole procedure normal or is there any link missing.


----------



## askmohit

askmohit said:


> thanks


I Should wait till monday end of day then. I hope that everything goes fine


----------



## Wasee

msaeed said:


> Guys please help.
> 
> I am really confused what is going on with my medicals, I have a history of TB and I mentioned this while going for medicals, after one week panel doctor called me and told me that he is referring me to a pulmonologist for further examinations and once pulmonologist hands over his report only then they can proceed further, does this mean that my meds were referred to MOC and MOC requested for further tests, I sent an email to CO yesterday and she replied that..
> 
> " Understandably, with more complex medical history and investigation, your health assessment will be referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). This will happen after your specialist pulmonologist conducts their tests/reports.
> 
> The MOC will consider all reports before them before proceeding with a health clearance decision. This can take some time and the original 28 day request for health that I issued, does not apply in your situation. I will simply place your application on hold and await an outcome. MOC will update your health outcome electronically through our e-health system for me to view. In the interim, if you have any changes to your circumstances, please update me."
> 
> From above it means that once pulmonologist sends his report than my meds will be referred to MOC, then why I see the notification of refereed in my medical status now, how long MOC takes for assessing my meds, is there any kind of backlog going on now a days as before, is this whole procedure normal or is there any link missing.


if case is refereed to MOC , then maximum three months and if they asked for more test then this time frame can extend to 6 months...


----------



## TimeSpace

Wasee said:


> if case is refereed to MOC , then maximum three months and if they asked for more test then this time frame can extend to 6 months...


I'm afraid you have to wait and cooperate with them. As long as they confirm your condition is not active anymore, things will go through smoothly.


----------



## gkkumar

Wasee said:


> Please share your feedback on this,
> 
> outcome of 190 visa is also dependent on total planning level seats of year??
> 
> i heard this for 189 but iam not sure about 190,
> 
> my CO just inform me that i have to wait for result of case as "The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year."
> 
> regards,


Ohh My Godd !! If this is true then all the 190 applicants will have to wait or the only a certain occupation ?? 

BTW, Wasee, what is your occupation ?


----------



## Wasee

gkkumar said:


> ohh my godd !! If this is true then all the 190 applicants will have to wait or the only a certain occupation ??
> 
> Btw, wasee, what is your occupation ?


263312


----------



## msaeed

TimeSpace said:


> I'm afraid you have to wait and cooperate with them. As long as they confirm your condition is not active anymore, things will go through smoothly.


I am sure it is not active as I got it 16 year back and was totally cured for it, my worry is that what lies in the future, once my results of sputum tests are out after 8 weeks how long will it take for it to be cleared, some one said 3 months and again if MOC asks for any other test then it will be 3 months more, I was in a impression that my medicals have already been referred to MOC and they have requested for further tests from pulmonologist, is there any kind of backlog going on in MOC as it was in the middle of 2013.


----------



## ben roberto

nectar_s said:


> As per Grant notice, my IED should be before 25 February 2015, but PCC was done on 11th Feb. so my entry to Aussie should be before 11th Feb or 25th Feb ,as in a usual manner we pick the earliest ....please advice


Congrats nectar... All the best... 14 days r not gonna make a difference... celebrate the occasion..,

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## prseeker

Guys , 

I have form 16's of almost whole tenure I am claiming points for . Will CO also ask for the proof of me filing the Tax and ITR receipt ?

Please suggest as lot of you guys have already got the grant and lot of you have filed all their papers .

Regards 
PD


----------



## rajfirst

*CO allocation*

Any 190 applicant who applied on February got CO allocated?


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

Six months Gone....still waiting...:crutch::attention:layball::mad2:


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I have form 16's of almost whole tenure I am claiming points for . Will CO also ask for the proof of me filing the Tax and ITR receipt ?
> 
> Please suggest as lot of you guys have already got the grant and lot of you have filed all their papers .
> 
> Regards
> PD


.

Hi Prseeker,

My agent has uploaded all my form 16 and ITR, as he claims that this will help the Co and will not provide any room for questioning of confusion.

In case you have all your ITR, please keep it ready. The moment or in case your Co requests the same, you could provide it asap, and not scram for it at the nth moment.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi All

Is there any CO allocation for Feb 2014 applicant? 
I am in Kuwait and I am planning to go back to Pakistan. My interest to get CO at the earliest because I don't want any lack of document, in-case they ask more.
Even I cannot go for PCC with CO request in Kuwait.

Also for those who lived in Middle East in their past.. How they ask for PCC, if they returned to india pak or bangladesh.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## mafuz767

It's 7 months going on... My CO said on the progress enquiry that my file is currently undergoing processing and verification checks and if further documents are required I will be in touch with you via email... Mate, anyone there like me.....


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



kattyle said:


> I also lodged my application on 10th feb ( got ack right after) and doc status have changed to received on 13th feb. My agent has front loaded everything including form 80. Now still no sign of CO allocation, this waiting period is a killerrr. Anyone applied from 10th feb heard anything from CO?


.

HI Kattyle,

My application was launched on Feb 6th, 2014, and had all docs frontloaded incl PCC and Meds by Feb 20th, 2014. 

My health link has been removed and my agent says that although there is no email regarding a CO being assigned, i could expect an email either regarding docs required or the grant.

Praying we all receive our grants in the coming week.


----------



## prseeker

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Prseeker,
> 
> My agent has uploaded all my form 16 and ITR, as he claims that this will help the Co and will not provide any room for questioning of confusion.
> 
> In case you have all your ITR, please keep it ready. The moment or in case your Co requests the same, you could provide it asap, and not scram for it at the nth moment.


Hey , Thanks for the reply . Unfortunately I do not have ITR's though I have ALL the form 16's :frusty: . I also have most of the Salary Slips .

I was wondering that if anybody has been asked for ITR's specifically even if they have provided form 16's.

Regards 
PD


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



prseeker said:


> Hey , Thanks for the reply . Unfortunately I do not have ITR's though I have ALL the form 16's :frusty: . I also have most of the Salary Slips .
> 
> I was wondering that if anybody has been asked for ITR's specifically even if they have provided form 16's.
> 
> Regards
> PD


.

Hi Prseeker,

Another work around would be do provide a bank statement for the duration you are claiming points. This would also help.


----------



## prseeker

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hi Prseeker,
> 
> Another work around would be do provide a bank statement for the duration you are claiming points. This would also help.


I have Bank Statements as well , so I have 

Salary Slips 
Bank Statements 
Form 16's 

of the tenure I am claiming points for . It's just that I don't have ITR against form 16's . So will CO ask for proofs to show that I filed my taxes.

Regards 
PD


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



prseeker said:


> I have Bank Statements as well , so I have
> 
> Salary Slips
> Bank Statements
> Form 16's
> 
> of the tenure I am claiming points for . It's just that I don't have ITR against form 16's . So will CO ask for proofs to show that I filed my taxes.
> 
> Regards
> PD


.

Hopefully not, coz what they want to see is proof of salaried employment. In all likelihood this should suffice.

Not to worry. All the best.


----------



## prseeker

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Hopefully not, coz what they want to see is proof of salaried employment. In all likelihood this should suffice.
> 
> Not to worry. All the best.


Thanks , Best of luck for your grant . May you get it real soon .

Guys if anybody was asked for ITR's specifically , please let me know.

Regards 
PD


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> Thanks , Best of luck for your grant . May you get it real soon .
> 
> Guys if anybody was asked for ITR's specifically , please let me know.
> 
> Regards
> PD


I had form 16 of last 3 years which I had uploaded and ITR of last 10 years. I hope this will suffice.

Normally nobody keeps form 16 for 10 years as you dont need them...


----------



## gkkumar

rajfirst said:


> Any 190 applicant who applied on February got CO allocated?


Not yet Raj.. Waiting.. op2:


----------



## irrara

TimeSpace said:


> So am I.
> 
> It's very strange. There is no CO or grant-related news at all for 10 Feb applicants till today.
> 
> Even irrata applied on 12 Feb and got grant, he was actually invited on 27 Jan.
> 
> I think DIBP might currently be busy to tackle other emergency,


It is she, actualy


----------



## irrara

Wasee said:


> Please share your feedback on this,
> 
> outcome of 190 visa is also dependent on total planning level seats of year??
> 
> i heard this for 189 but iam not sure about 190,
> 
> my CO just inform me that i have to wait for result of case as "The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year."
> 
> regards,


yep, unfortunately, 189 and 190 visa applicants share the same ceiling.


----------



## Neville Smith

chiku2006 said:


> I had form 16 of last 3 years which I had uploaded and ITR of last 10 years. I hope this will suffice.
> 
> Normally nobody keeps form 16 for 10 years as you dont need them...


.

Luckily i had my forms from 2002 till date and the same with ITR. Also assuming that there is some way to obtain our old form16 from the IT dept. You might want to check with an accountant / CA in this reagrd. They could help.


----------



## chiku2006

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> Luckily i had my forms from 2002 till date and the same with ITR. Also assuming that there is some way to obtain our old form16 from the IT dept. You might want to check with an accountant / CA in this reagrd. They could help.


I did ask my CA and he said it is not possible. . He said you have ITR and this should suffice. 

I have arranged for my old bank statements as well just in case CO wants to review them.


----------



## irrara

I am not sure if it is useful; however: 
I lodged the application on the 12th of February and uploaded: medical report (medical exam was completed before lodging, so I put my hap id in the application and attached the report from eMedical client), work evidence (references, tax documents), id (passport; national id; birth certifiate and even drivers license), IELTS, ACS report, CV, marriage certificate, degree diploma (my university provides with the offical English diploma supplements (ECTS); so the degree diploma was not just translated)

Few days later I uploaded forms 80 and 1221.. and even photo 3,5*4,5 (I've seen it somewhere on the list, was not sure if it was necessary, and now I'm sure now that it is not).

It was a direct grant.


----------



## chiku2006

irrara said:


> I am not sure if it is useful; however.
> I lodged the application on the 12th of February and uploaded: medical report (medical exam was completed before lodging, so I put my hap id in the application and attached the report from eMedical client), work evidence (references, tax documents), id (passport; national id; birth certifiate and even drivers license), IELTS, ACS report, CV, marriage certificate, degree diploma (my university provides with the offical English diploma supplements (ECTS); so the degree diploma was not just translated)
> 
> Few days later I uploaded forms 80 and 1221.. and even photo 3,5*4,5 (I've seen it somewhere on the list, was not sure if it was necessary, and now I'm sure now that it is not).
> 
> It was a diirect grant.


Hey whats your country of origin and are you an on or off shore applicant and lastly what was your job code.

I cant see these details on my hand held device thats why asking, I hope you wont mind sharing the details.


----------



## irrara

chiku2006 said:


> Hey whats your country of origin and are you an on or off shore applican and lastly what was your job code.
> 
> I cant see these details on my hand held device thats why asking, I hope you wont mind sharing the details.


I am Russian offshore candidate.
The code is 261312 (developer programmer).


----------



## chiku2006

irrara said:


> I am Russian offshore candidate.
> The code is 261312 (developer programmer).


Oh wow thats awesome. ..

Privyet kagdila..


----------



## kattyle

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI Kattyle,
> 
> My application was launched on Feb 6th, 2014, and had all docs frontloaded incl PCC and Meds by Feb 20th, 2014.
> 
> My health link has been removed and my agent says that although there is no email regarding a CO being assigned, i could expect an email either regarding docs required or the grant.
> 
> Praying we all receive our grants in the coming week.


 Yeah praying we all have grants by next week.

I have done medical way before lodging and it said on my immi account the medical examinations for this applicants is not yet determined and your case will be referred to a CO to determine if further health is required. Does that mean they have got my medical but haven touched my case yet thats why they dont know whether my health check is required? I got hap id by agent long time ago and i believe the clinic uploaded the eMedical ages ago too. 

Finger crossed CO allocation next week!!!


----------



## TimeSpace

irrara said:


> It is she, actualy


Hi irrara,

Sorry about the mistake I made about your gender. 

So we get a beauty and a programmer and a beautiful programmer, this is just amazing!

I am also a programmer


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



irrara said:


> I am not sure if it is useful; however:
> I lodged the application on the 12th of February and uploaded: medical report (medical exam was completed before lodging, so I put my hap id in the application and attached the report from eMedical client), work evidence (references, tax documents), id (passport; national id; birth certifiate and even drivers license), IELTS, ACS report, CV, marriage certificate, degree diploma (my university provides with the offical English diploma supplements (ECTS); so the degree diploma was not just translated)
> 
> Few days later I uploaded forms 80 and 1221.. and even photo 3,5*4,5 (I've seen it somewhere on the list, was not sure if it was necessary, and now I'm sure now that it is not).
> 
> It was a direct grant.


HI Irrara,

Congratulations on your direct grant. All the best.

Could you let us know if your skill was on the open list and is still on. And where are you heading too. 

All the best once again


----------



## praDe

Hi,

I'm in the process of filling the eVisa application. 

My wife has a professional qualification in Human Resource and that was a 2 year part time program. 

I wondering whether I can claim functional English for the above.

I have a friend who claimed functional English for the MBA program which is a 2 year part time program. So I'm wondering whether I can do the same. 

Also, if my wife is to do IELTS, does it have to be before I lodge my eVisa application? 

Highly appreciate your help on this


----------



## irrara

Neville Smith said:


> HI Irrara,
> 
> Congratulations on your direct grant. All the best.
> 
> Could you let us know if your skill was on the open list and is still on. And where are you heading too.
> 
> All the best once again


Hi Neville Smith!
Thanks for your congratulations 
Yep, my skill was and is on the open list (2613	Software and Applications Programmers*	4800 total	3610 taken).
And as I see there are lots of "free places" for your code as well (2231	Human Resource Professionals	3600 total	282 taken)

We are going to Sydney in the middle of May


----------



## prseeker

Guys please suggest if form 16's will do or I need to get the ITR's . I am planning to lodge Visa next week so want to make sure that I have all the docs ready with me.

Regards 
PD


----------



## jre05

prseeker said:


> Thanks bro .. Each file should be less than 5 MB? And should not increase by 60 files in total?
> 
> How are you doing .. Wat are your plans of move?


I'm fine thank you :yo: How you doing :music:

Yes, each PDF file should be less than 5MB (To be safer, I ensured no file goes beyond 4.8 MB).

Yes, 60 document limit per applicant in an application (Suppose you are applying for spouse as well, then 60 for you and 60 for your partner separately, however, it can not be mixed up).

My plans? Well I had and have many dreams, but I strongly believe god and nature only leads me on their own way, which of course is always good  I am so cool that I leave it to the almighty god and I have been also promised by god for a good future  :music: 

Jai Anjeneya Jai Ganesha 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

prseeker said:


> Guys please suggest if form 16's will do or I need to get the ITR's . I am planning to lodge Visa next week so want to make sure that I have all the docs ready with me.
> 
> Regards
> PD


Yes, Form 16 alone is sufficient, I have personally given only one ITR. But I ensured I gave all crystal clear colour yet notarized copies of documents starting from my first month payslip to till date from all the employers I worked for, Bank Statements, Form 16, 12BA, Consolidated Statements, PF.

It doesn't mean that we need everything for every month or year, but it is always good to submit as much evidence as possible.


----------



## SNCJ

Hi,

I have experience from 2004 till date. As per ACS assessment, my experience has been considered from Oct 2008. While filling the online application for visa, my agent has added two sections of employment, one from 2004 till Oct 2008 and the next from Oct 2008 till date.

Now I have a query here:
1st Employment section should it be answered as 'Yes' for related to the nominated occupation question?

Secondly, the position and roles and responsibilities mentioned in the 1st employment section is same as the one which was Assessed by ACS and mentioned in the second employment section. Should it be same or should I specify the different roles that I have been through in those years.

All my employment is in the same organisation from 2004 till date.

Kindly help.

Many Thanks


----------



## gkkumar

Hello guys, 

Have a basic query. I have frontloaded the documents for Visa before a couple of days. For each document the "Progress" column changed from "Recommended" to "Required"; now it changed to "Received". Does it mean that the documents are "Received" by a CO ? CO is allocated ?


----------



## jre05

gkkumar said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Have a basic query. I have frontloaded the documents for Visa before a couple of days. For each document the "Progress" column changed from "Recommended" to "Required"; now it changed to "Received". Does it mean that the documents are "Received" by a CO ? CO is allocated ?


It is pretty normal.

It is not necessarily the assignment of CO but possible.

However, someone is working on your case (Perhaps, team that works on documents on every case before allocating it to a CO). 

Yes, if it is "Received" it can be downloaded by them without any issues. 

All the best.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## cancerianlrules

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am planning to apply for my VET Skill Assessment by the end of the week and I am not sure about one thing...
> 
> My total relevant experience is 38 months (5.5 months employer 1 + 7 months employer 2 + 25.5 months in current job employer 3)... Now VET will assess my degree and minimum required experience (which is 1 year in my case).
> 
> So technically my current employment details with employer 3 alongwith the degree should be sufficient. However, if I do that would I be able to claim 5 points for the experience of more than 3 years if VET only assesses my current employment ? (which is less than 3 years)
> 
> Will DIBP consider my other 2 employments which are not assessed by VET, towards my 3 years relevant experience, in order to avail 5 points?
> 
> Regards


Guys any views On the above mentioned query?


----------



## prseeker

jre05 said:


> I'm fine thank you :yo: How you doing :music:
> 
> Yes, each PDF file should be less than 5MB (To be safer, I ensured no file goes beyond 4.8 MB).
> 
> Yes, 60 document limit per applicant in an application (Suppose you are applying for spouse as well, then 60 for you and 60 for your partner separately, however, it can not be mixed up).
> 
> My plans? Well I had and have many dreams, but I strongly believe god and nature only leads me on their own way, which of course is always good  I am so cool that I leave it to the almighty god and I have been also promised by god for a good future  :music:
> 
> Jai Anjeneya Jai Ganesha
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks , Yes it lot better to leave a lot of things on almighty as he/she knows what's best for us . By what time you should make an entry in Aus ?

Do you mind asking me if you are a Andhraite ?

Jai Anjeneya Jai Ganesha


----------



## prseeker

jre05 said:


> Yes, Form 16 alone is sufficient, I have personally given only one ITR. But I ensured I gave all crystal clear colour yet notarized copies of documents starting from my first month payslip to till date from all the employers I worked for, Bank Statements, Form 16, 12BA, Consolidated Statements, PF.
> 
> It doesn't mean that we need everything for every month or year, but it is always good to submit as much evidence as possible.


OK , as I mentioned I have form 16's but no ITR's . So you saying that Form 16 , SS and Bank Statements will do and I wont be asked for ITR's?

1 more question , my bank statement is running in 30 pages .. is it advisable to encircle or mark my salary transactions in that document to make it easier for CO to spot them? Or it will be unnecessary tempering .

Regards 
PD


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi

Any comment or advise on the following. I have to plan now for coming months.

regards
Saifuddin


ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All
> 
> Is there any CO allocation for Feb 2014 applicant?
> I am in Kuwait and I am planning to go back to Pakistan. My interest to get CO at the earliest because I don't want any lack of document, in-case they ask more.
> Even I cannot go for PCC with CO request in Kuwait.
> 
> Also for those who lived in Middle East in their past.. How they ask for PCC, if they returned to india pak or bangladesh.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


----------



## gkkumar

jre05 said:


> It is pretty normal.
> 
> It is not necessarily the assignment of CO but possible.
> 
> However, someone is working on your case (Perhaps, team that works on documents on every case before allocating it to a CO).
> 
> Yes, if it is "Received" it can be downloaded by them without any issues.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Thanks JR !! :rockon:


----------



## Shiv11

Hi Guys,

On Monday (24th Feb 2014), I submitted requested documents to my CO (brisbane-->gsm-->team34) and Immediate got reply to submit docs in PDF (Not in any other type like .ZIP, .RAR etc).

Then within an hour I re-sent the below requested files:
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
● See Detailed Section regarding date Australian Computer Society has deemed your Work Skilled
Evidence of Character
● Form 80 (attached)
Evidence of Birth or Age
● Birth Certificate

I would like to know, How many days, it takes to get grant once Co got assigned?
Mine is 190 (261313) with 65 points.

*In my Immi Account: above requested Documents Status are still showing "Requested", not "Received"*


----------



## man111

Ya me to didnt understand what is Wasee's statement. Do all 190 visa members has to wait if the migration planning level exceed?

or it depend on occupation? I LODGED 190 VISA ON 30TH BUT NO CO YET................


----------



## man111

I LODGED 190 VISA ON 30TH OF janu 2014. how migration programme ceiling happen? is it for occupations or for visa categories?number of (190/189 visa)? worried


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



chiku2006 said:


> I did ask my CA and he said it is not possible. . He said you have ITR and this should suffice.
> 
> I have arranged for my old bank statements as well just in case CO wants to review them.


Either one should suffice. Not to worry


----------



## Nishant Dundas

prseeker said:


> OK , as I mentioned I have form 16's but no ITR's . So you saying that Form 16 , SS and Bank Statements will do and I wont be asked for ITR's?
> 
> 1 more question , my bank statement is running in 30 pages .. is it advisable to encircle or mark my salary transactions in that document to make it easier for CO to spot them? Or it will be unnecessary tempering .
> 
> Regards
> PD


It's is not compulsory.
The whole point is that they want sufficient proof of your employment, so even if its is not there it is okay as long as you can satisfy them that you have the relevant experience as claimed.

Yes better to provide only those pages where salary credit is visible.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## akshay1229

VIsa Granted !!!!!!

Family Sponsored 489..
the day has come with long wait.. I am late to post here..

IELTS-25/01/13
EA Assessment - 02/04/2013 to 09/07/2013

EOI -- 13/07/2013

Invitation --- 14/07/2013

Visa Applied -- 25/07/2013

Medical -- 29/07/2013

CO allocated --- 14/10/2013 -- Adelaide Team 8---CO--JN

PCC --- 25/10/2013

Visa Granted --- 21/02/2013..

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:

This thread has helped a lot...Thanks to all...


----------



## gkkumar

akshay1229 said:


> VIsa Granted !!!!!!
> 
> Family Sponsored 489..
> the day has come with long wait.. I am late to post here..
> 
> IELTS-25/01/13
> EA Assessment - 02/04/2013 to 09/07/2013
> 
> EOI -- 13/07/2013
> 
> Invitation --- 14/07/2013
> 
> Visa Applied -- 25/07/2013
> 
> Medical -- 29/07/2013
> 
> CO allocated --- 14/10/2013 -- Adelaide Team 8---CO--JN
> 
> PCC --- 25/10/2013
> 
> Visa Granted --- 21/02/2013..
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> This thread has helped a lot...Thanks to all...


Congratulations !!!


----------



## Hmenon

akshay1229 said:


> VIsa Granted !!!!!!
> 
> Family Sponsored 489..
> the day has come with long wait.. I am late to post here..
> 
> IELTS-25/01/13
> EA Assessment - 02/04/2013 to 09/07/2013
> 
> EOI -- 13/07/2013
> 
> Invitation --- 14/07/2013
> 
> Visa Applied -- 25/07/2013
> 
> Medical -- 29/07/2013
> 
> CO allocated --- 14/10/2013 -- Adelaide Team 8---CO--JN
> 
> PCC --- 25/10/2013
> 
> Visa Granted --- 21/02/2013..
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> This thread has helped a lot...Thanks to all...


Congratulations..


----------



## TimeSpace

The deadly silence in this thread today makes me think that a huge storm is coming soon, will it be a storm of grants next week?:cool2:ray2::hat:


----------



## kattyle

Today is still sunday! Hopefully grants are coming next week. Gonna keep an eye on email and immi account like a hawk!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## DSS

Sennara said:


> I have submitted form 80. There's no harm providing it. Why not just spend some time to finish it and upload?




Hey thanks. Well, I'm preparing it. But, without this form how long will it take to verify all the docs


----------



## askchennai

Wasee said:


> Please share your feedback on this,
> 
> outcome of 190 visa is also dependent on total planning level seats of year??
> 
> i heard this for 189 but iam not sure about 190,
> 
> my CO just inform me that i have to wait for result of case as "The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year."
> 
> regards,


I think CO is referring about overall visa cap number. Refer the below sheet.

Fact Sheet 20 - Migration Programme Planning Levels

But again if you look at the break-up "128 550 places for skilled migrants including employer sponsored migrants, skilled independent migrants and business migrants" Though 190 not mentioned over here but still fall under this. In that case there should be a delay in 189 also if cap is nearing. But we are seeing many 189 visas are getting cleared in fast manner.

Having said that, "Fact Sheet 21" clearly says if the cap is reached, all the visas which decisions are not yet taken will be put on hold till next program year. This will doesn’t stop the invitation, means you will still receive invitation and you can lodge the application but decision will be queued.

But no one sure out of 128550 visas for this year how much was given. Only DIBP know this number. So hope for the best that one day we will receive our grant.


----------



## 0z_dream

Just Now got job verification call to my current company .
First they spoke to my HR admin and then transferred to my desk. Asked many questions, regarding my job duties, the software tools i use for my project, how many projects i did and so on. She said is is satisfied and said may be no more calls for verification. Is there chance for more than one verification calls


----------



## TimeSpace

0z_dream said:


> Just Now got job verification call to my current company .
> First they spoke to my HR admin and then transferred to my desk. Asked many questions, regarding my job duties, the software tools i use for my project, how many projects i did and so on. She said is is satisfied and said may be no more calls for verification. Is there chance for more than one verification calls


Congrats, buddy!

I can promise you that you will get your grant next week!

They made verification calls even on weekend, that's really surprising.

BTW, how long did the call take?


----------



## 0z_dream

TimeSpace said:


> Congrats, buddy!
> 
> I can promise you that you will get your grant next week!
> 
> They made verification calls even on weekend, that's really surprising.


I am working in kuwait, here today is working day. Got call from dubai aus high commission, dubai also working today


----------



## TimeSpace

0z_dream said:


> I am working in kuwait, here today is working day. Got call from dubai aus high commission, dubai also working today


Oh, I've got that now.

BTW, how long did the call take?


----------



## 0z_dream

She asked some to HR, like the duration of my job , i working as what , how many are there in IT, then said to transfer to me.
To me she asked bit more about the projects , software i use, project for any gov purpose or for inhouse, what rae the tools i use /used before and the projects developed in previous company how months there, visa status in kuwait , so on, she was so friendly and good


----------



## 0z_dream

TimeSpace said:


> Oh, I've got that now.
> 
> BTW, how long did the call take?


She asked some to HR, like the duration of my job , i working as what , how many are there in IT, then said to transfer to me.
To me she asked bit more about the projects , software i use, project for any gov purpose or for inhouse, what rae the tools i use /used before and the projects developed in previous company how months there, visa status in kuwait , so on, she was so friendly and good,
May be all 20-15 minutes


----------



## praveenreddy

Hi friends,

After so long time iam participating in the forum.

At first best of luck to oz_dream and others who are in grant que.

The other interesting information to share with u guys is that I have been granted visa on 27feb. Really cannot express the happiness as I have to wait almost 6 months to get this and also there was an adverse information received on my claims and issued me a natural justice letter and I have to comment on that and then they satisfied and gave my grant 2 days back. It's a very long story finally with a happy ending. 

Once gain best of luck to guys who are waiting and congrats to all who got their visa'a last week. 

Oz_dream don't worry the way your call happened today seems to be more positive which will lead you to grant very soon.


----------



## 0z_dream

praveenreddy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After so long time iam participating in the forum.
> 
> At first best of luck to oz_dream and others who are in grant que.
> 
> The other interesting information to share with u guys is that I have been granted visa on 27feb. Really cannot express the happiness as I have to wait almost 6 months to get this and also there was an adverse information received on my claims and issued me a natural justice letter and I have to comment on that and then they satisfied and gave my grant 2 days back. It's a very long story finally with a happy ending.
> 
> Once gain best of luck to guys who are waiting and congrats to all who got their visa'a last week.
> 
> Oz_dream don't worry the way your call happened today seems to be more positive which will lead you to grant very soon.


Thanks praveen, may i know when did you submit natural justice and after that how long took to get your grant.
If you dont mind could you please share us why they gave you natural justice letter


----------



## TimeSpace

Hi praveenreddy,

Congrats for your grant. That's great!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Could you please share more information like your visa type and timeline with us?





praveenreddy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After so long time iam participating in the forum.
> 
> At first best of luck to oz_dream and others who are in grant que.
> 
> The other interesting information to share with u guys is that I have been granted visa on 27feb. Really cannot express the happiness as I have to wait almost 6 months to get this and also there was an adverse information received on my claims and issued me a natural justice letter and I have to comment on that and then they satisfied and gave my grant 2 days back. It's a very long story finally with a happy ending.
> 
> Once gain best of luck to guys who are waiting and congrats to all who got their visa'a last week.
> 
> Oz_dream don't worry the way your call happened today seems to be more positive which will lead you to grant very soon.


----------



## DSS

praveenreddy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After so long time iam participating in the forum.
> 
> At first best of luck to oz_dream and others who are in grant que.
> 
> The other interesting information to share with u guys is that I have been granted visa on 27feb. Really cannot express the happiness as I have to wait almost 6 months to get this and also there was an adverse information received on my claims and issued me a natural justice letter and I have to comment on that and then they satisfied and gave my grant 2 days back. It's a very long story finally with a happy ending.
> 
> Once gain best of luck to guys who are waiting and congrats to all who got their visa'a last week.
> 
> Oz_dream don't worry the way your call happened today seems to be more positive which will lead you to grant very soon.




Congrats Praveen. Best wishes. 👍
Like u, I am also waiting. Nothing is happening


----------



## Hmenon

DSS said:


> Congrats Praveen. Best wishes. &#55357;&#56397;
> Like u, I am also waiting. Nothing is happening


Congratulations praveen...


----------



## jre05

prseeker said:


> Thanks , Yes it lot better to leave a lot of things on almighty as he/she knows what's best for us . By what time you should make an entry in Aus ?
> 
> Do you mind asking me if you are a Andhraite ?
> 
> Jai Anjeneya Jai Ganesha


I agree with you 

No, I ain't an Andhrite  I must say, I am an Ozi now  Ha Ha  :yo:



prseeker said:


> OK , as I mentioned I have form 16's but no ITR's . So you saying that Form 16 , SS and Bank Statements will do and I wont be asked for ITR's?
> 
> 1 more question , my bank statement is running in 30 pages .. is it advisable to encircle or mark my salary transactions in that document to make it easier for CO to spot them? Or it will be unnecessary tempering .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Yes, all what you mentioned is enough on payment summary documents. As I mentioned, I just submitted only one ITR, although later I found many ITR with me in my documents bank. I was never asked for any ITR further. If you have anyone also it is fine, else do not worry about it. As you already have other supporting documents, it should be OK. It is all about, if you have as much documents as possible, it would be easy for CO to make a quick decision, that's all  Hope you understand what I am trying to say. 

Regarding your question on highlighting payment part in Bank Statement, it is indeed a good idea or the best possible thing that we can do to lessen the work of reviewer. I didn't make it though as I hardly had any transactions other than salary credit and it was all just 6-10 pages everyone. I have segregated it company wise. 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Thanks praveen, may i know when did you submit natural justice and after that how long took to get your grant.
> If you dont mind could you please share us why they gave you natural justice letter


Hey 0z_dream,

Have you submitted all your documents which was asked? You will receive your grant soon  Relax and be positive always   

If there has to be flaw in the documents, they would have made a decision by now, but rather, they just asked you clear copy of documents, so put yourself at ease. Pray to the god. Everyone and myself pray for you and all others who are yet to receive grants and all who are newbies for their success 

All the best.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## 0z_dream

jre05 said:


> Hey 0z_dream,
> 
> Have you submitted all your documents which was asked? You will receive your grant soon  Relax and be positive always
> 
> If there has to be flaw in the documents, they would have made a decision by now, but rather, they just asked you clear copy of documents, so put yourself at ease. Pray to the god. Everyone and myself pray for you and all others who are yet to receive grants and all who are newbies for their success
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


Hey JR,
How r u , , there was a job verification to my current company and later to me, it was for about 15-20 minutes, she at last said that i have answered for all their queries and i feel that they are fine with today's verification. Yes praying really helps a lots in our life , thanks frnd for praying fr us


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Hey JR,
> How r u , , there was a job verification to my current company and later to me, it was for about 15-20 minutes, she at last said that i have answered for all their queries and i feel that they are fine with today's verification. Yes praying really helps a lots in our life , thanks frnd for praying fr us


I am going good by god's grace  Hope you too.

I am very glad to hear that you had your verification done, you should receive the grant letter soon.

All the best 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## 0z_dream

Is it normally takes months more after job verification


jre05 said:


> I am going good by god's grace  Hope you too.
> 
> I am very glad to hear that you had your verification done, you should receive the grant letter soon.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> Is it normally takes months more after job verification


Honestly, I am not sure, but what I have heard from few guys who had their employment verification is that they received grant soon in 2-3 weeks time.

It might depend on case to case based on the location, is what I inferred so far. However, everyone got their grants after verification  Enjoy your time till then, then you'll be ready to plan for future life in Australia 

All the best again.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## bliss

0z_dream said:


> Is it normally takes months more after job verification


Hi 0z_dream it should not take that long if they are satisfied it shld be well in this week itself. btw what all did they ask you on call?


----------



## SAMD_Oz

0z_dream said:


> Just Now got job verification call to my current company .
> First they spoke to my HR admin and then transferred to my desk. Asked many questions, regarding my job duties, the software tools i use for my project, how many projects i did and so on. She said is is satisfied and said may be no more calls for verification. Is there chance for more than one verification calls


That's a good progress friend. They have clearly mentioned that they are satisfied with your answers. So, stay calm and pray, you will get the grant soon. All the best!:clap2:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

akshay1229 said:


> VIsa Granted !!!!!!
> 
> Family Sponsored 489..
> the day has come with long wait.. I am late to post here..
> 
> IELTS-25/01/13
> EA Assessment - 02/04/2013 to 09/07/2013
> 
> EOI -- 13/07/2013
> 
> Invitation --- 14/07/2013
> 
> Visa Applied -- 25/07/2013
> 
> Medical -- 29/07/2013
> 
> CO allocated --- 14/10/2013 -- Adelaide Team 8---CO--JN
> 
> PCC --- 25/10/2013
> 
> Visa Granted --- 21/02/2013..
> 
> lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
> 
> This thread has helped a lot...Thanks to all...





praveenreddy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After so long time iam participating in the forum.
> 
> At first best of luck to oz_dream and others who are in grant que.
> 
> The other interesting information to share with u guys is that I have been granted visa on 27feb. Really cannot express the happiness as I have to wait almost 6 months to get this and also there was an adverse information received on my claims and issued me a natural justice letter and I have to comment on that and then they satisfied and gave my grant 2 days back. It's a very long story finally with a happy ending.
> 
> Once gain best of luck to guys who are waiting and congrats to all who got their visa'a last week.
> 
> Oz_dream don't worry the way your call happened today seems to be more positive which will lead you to grant very soon.


Congrats Akshay and Praveen :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## Black_Rose

0z_dream said:


> Just Now got job verification call to my current company .
> First they spoke to my HR admin and then transferred to my desk. Asked many questions, regarding my job duties, the software tools i use for my project, how many projects i did and so on. She said is is satisfied and said may be no more calls for verification. Is there chance for more than one verification calls


That's a very good news. at least they are working actively on your case. Shouldn't take long to get a positive outcome 
I know it certainly a stupid question but curious to know for verification whether they called from Australia or its done by local agency? did the person spoke to you in English or in your language?  Thanks.

JRE WAG1?


----------



## Black_Rose

praveenreddy said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After so long time iam participating in the forum.
> 
> At first best of luck to oz_dream and others who are in grant que.
> 
> The other interesting information to share with u guys is that I have been granted visa on 27feb. Really cannot express the happiness as I have to wait almost 6 months to get this and also there was an adverse information received on my claims and issued me a natural justice letter and I have to comment on that and then they satisfied and gave my grant 2 days back. It's a very long story finally with a happy ending.
> 
> Once gain best of luck to guys who are waiting and congrats to all who got their visa'a last week.
> 
> Oz_dream don't worry the way your call happened today seems to be more positive which will lead you to grant very soon.


Congratulation!!!


----------



## 0z_dream

bliss said:


> Hi 0z_dream it should not take that long if they are satisfied it shld be well in this week itself. btw what all did they ask you on call?


She asked some to HR, like the duration of my job , i working as what , how many are there in IT department, then said to transfer to me.
To me, she asked bit more general duties, about the projects , software i use and its versions, project for any gov purpose or for in-house, what are the tools i use /used before and the projects developed in previous company how months there, visa status in kuwait, she asked how i jumped from one job to other without any gap (coz as per kuwait law a person cannot transfer his/her job before completing 1 year, but i moved in 11th month to another firm) , she asked whether company gave in detail duties normally to all employees or not, how they figure it out about my duties so on, working hrs and working days she was so friendly and good. At last she asked me whether i have any questions to ask her, and i asked any more verification calls and said no because i have answered to all her queries


----------



## 0z_dream

Black_Rose said:


> That's a very good news. at least they are working actively on your case. Shouldn't take long to get a positive outcome
> I know it certainly a stupid question but curious to know for verification whether they called from Australia or its done by local agency? did the person spoke to you in English or in your language?  Thanks.
> 
> JRE WAG1?


As i am working in kuwait , i got call from australian high commission , dubai .
To my HR they spoke in arabic, Hr told me that guy is Egyptian 
To me in english , and she is an australian.

One of my frnds in dubai got call from australian high commission , india.


----------



## sgn1982

0z_dream said:


> She asked some to HR, like the duration of my job , i working as what , how many are there in IT department, then said to transfer to me.
> To me, she asked bit more general duties, about the projects , software i use and its versions, project for any gov purpose or for in-house, what are the tools i use /used before and the projects developed in previous company how months there, visa status in kuwait, she asked how i jumped from one job to other without any gap (coz in kuwait law a person cannot transfer his/her job before completing 1 year, but i moved in 11th month to another firm) , she asked whether company gave in detail duties normally to all employees or not, how they figure it out about my duties so on, working hrs and working days she was so friendly and good. At last she asked me whether i have any questions to ask her, and i asked any more verification calls and said no because i have answered to all her queries


Hi Oz-dream,

You will get approvsl soon, as your vrrification confirms your company, contact numbrr and have confirmed thst you were working there. So all satisfied, you will get grant soon once dubai hc has given the verification details to co.

May i know is your current company is dealing with only software buisness??

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## 0z_dream

SAMD_Oz said:


> That's a good progress friend. They have clearly mentioned that they are satisfied with your answers. So, stay calm and pray, you will get the grant soon. All the best!:clap2:


Thanks dear


----------



## 0z_dream

sgn1982 said:


> Hi Oz-dream,
> 
> You will get approvsl soon, as your vrrification confirms your company, contact numbrr and have confirmed thst you were working there. So all satisfied, you will get grant soon once dubai hc has given the verification details to co.
> 
> May i know is your current company is dealing with only software buisness??
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


No, my company is an insurance company one of our share holder is saudi prince (may be coz of that they asked whether we deal with gov projects or may be in general)
I am as a softwr engineer develops applications for clients (eCommerce), agents, brokers and in house departments. She asked an example for eCommerce project did for the company and details


----------



## sgn1982

0z_dream said:


> No, my company is an insurance company one of our share holder is saudi prince (may be coz of that they asked whether we deal with gov projects or may be in general)
> I am as a softwr engineer develops applications for clients (eCommerce), agents, brokers and in house departments. She asked an example for eCommerce project did for the company and details


Ok, Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



0z_dream said:


> As i am working in kuwait , i got call from australian high commission , dubai .
> To my HR they spoke in arabic, Hr told me that guy is Egyptian
> To me in english , and she is an australian.
> 
> One of my frnds in dubai got call from australian high commission , india.


All the best for a speedy Grant. It is not far off now.


----------



## bliss

0z_dream said:


> She asked some to HR, like the duration of my job , i working as what , how many are there in IT department, then said to transfer to me.
> To me, she asked bit more general duties, about the projects , software i use and its versions, project for any gov purpose or for in-house, what are the tools i use /used before and the projects developed in previous company how months there, visa status in kuwait, she asked how i jumped from one job to other without any gap (coz as per kuwait law a person cannot transfer his/her job before completing 1 year, but i moved in 11th month to another firm) , she asked whether company gave in detail duties normally to all employees or not, how they figure it out about my duties so on, working hrs and working days she was so friendly and good. At last she asked me whether i have any questions to ask her, and i asked any more verification calls and said no because i have answered to all her queries


At last when they asked you if you have any questions ; you should have said "where is my VISA"


----------



## 0z_dream

bliss said:


> At last when they asked you if you have any questions ; you should have said "where is my VISA"


 , true should have asked her hmm , missed


----------



## 0z_dream

Neville Smith said:


> All the best for a speedy Grant. It is not far off now.


Thanks neville


----------



## askmohit

My Hospital has uploaded the medical results. Now when I click on Organise your health examinations on my Immiaccount it shows that. Print Information letter.

But when i click on it. It shows the status as follows:
For Me:

501 Medical Examination --- Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination---- Required
707 HIV test -----Referred 

For my Wife:
501 Medical Examination --- Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination---- Incomplete 
707 HIV test -----Referred 

For my child:
501 Medical Examination --- Required

I am not sure we have completed our medicals on 24th of feb and hospital confirmed that results are fine. :-(


----------



## askmohit

Any help is appreciated


----------



## rjx

askmohit said:


> Any help is appreciated


That is normal, it means that the hospital hasn't completely finish uploading your medical result. Mine was like that for a couple of days, but was cleared after the hospital/clinic uploaded all results.


----------



## askmohit

rjx said:


> That is normal, it means that the hospital hasn't completely finish uploading your medical result. Mine was like that for a couple of days, but was cleared after the hospital/clinic uploaded all results.


I just called them and they said every report is fine and they have uploaded everything :-(


----------



## jfmiti

I hv done my med at 1st Feb'14 and my agent has uploaded Form 80 and PCC at 23rd Feb'14 as CO asked for at 29th Jan'14. But still, these are showing as "Requested" in my immi account. It already has passed 28days of CO allocation. What Does it mean? How fast GSM Brisbane Team 34 works? My CO is L.


----------



## VChiri

askmohit said:


> I just called them and they said every report is fine and they have uploaded everything :-(


Give it a few days don't panic . CO may not have seen your medical reports yet hence the unchanged status.


----------



## 0z_dream

jfmiti said:


> I hv done my med at 1st Feb'14 and my agent has uploaded Form 80 and PCC at 23rd Feb'14 as CO asked for at 29th Jan'14. But still, these are showing as "Requested" in my immi account. It already has passed 28days of CO allocation. What Does it mean? How fast GSM Brisbane Team 34 works? My CO is L.


Even my agent said last time same to me regarding pcc, then instead of begging them i uploaded from my side and after 2 days shown as received, if you can upload it by yourself , may be ur agent must have sent through email.


----------



## rka123

*Help with EOI submission*

Hi,

I am about to submit EOI for Skilled independent Visa 189 visa under 261313 job code in a week's time. I would like to check if my points calculation is correct?

Details:

DOB - Sep 1982
IELTS Score - R9 L9 W7 S7.5
ACS Qualification Assessment - AQF Master Degree with major in computing
ACS Skills assessment - employment after June 2008 considered (No breaks in my employment history after this)
Spouse ACS - RPL (Under process expecting result this week)
Spouse IELTS - R7 L7.5 W7 S7

Based on the above details is my point calculation correct?

1. Age - 30
2. English language ability - 10
3. Skilled employment (Outside Australia) - 10
4. Qualification - 15
5. Partner Skills Qualification - 5 

Total - 70

Is the above calculation correct? 

For partner skills, do I need to get my spouse qualification like BE degree assessed by Vetaasses or is ACS-RPL enough for claiming partner skills point?

Thanks,
rka123


----------



## jfmiti

0z_dream said:


> Even my agent said last time same to me regarding pcc, then instead of begging them i uploaded from my side and after 2 days shown as received, if you can upload it by yourself , may be ur agent must have sent through email.


Thanks for ur reply. May be I am not authorized to do so. Bcs my agent has not shared Immi account ID and password with me. I just hv created my own to follow up the situation. So uploading from my side may create problem, i think.


----------



## chdboy

rka123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to submit EOI for Skilled independent Visa 189 visa under 261313 job code in a week's time. I would like to check if my points calculation is correct?
> ................
> 
> For partner skills, do I need to get my spouse qualification like BE degree assessed by Vetaasses or is ACS-RPL enough for claiming partner skills point?
> 
> Thanks,
> rka123


1. Points Calc is correct. Even while you enter your details in EOI, system will also calculate points and show it to you on last page. So dont worry about correctness.

2. Your wife's skill has be in the same SOL list as yours. For this, you will have to get her degree and experience evaluated by ACS. No need to go for Vetassess. ACS RPL is more more than enough.


----------



## chdboy

jfmiti said:


> Thanks for ur reply. May be I am not authorized to do so. Bcs my agent has not shared Immi account ID and password with me. I just hv created my own to follow up the situation. So uploading from my side may create problem, i think.


Most, if not all, of these migration agents suck ! Neither they provide full info nor they share the details. Still we people go to them.

immi official website + this forum has more than enough to get answer to any query. Let us encourage all our friends to do things on their own as far as their case is clear....!


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

List maintained by OZ_Dream is lost. I want to trace if CO assign to any one applied in Feb.
Is there anyway I can initiate email to CO or Immig Department.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## rka123

chdboy said:


> 1. Points Calc is correct. Even while you enter your details in EOI, system will also calculate points and show it to you on last page. So dont worry about correctness.
> 
> 2. Your wife's skill has be in the same SOL list as yours. For this, you will have to get her degree and experience evaluated by ACS. No need to go for Vetassess. ACS RPL is more more than enough.


Thanks chdboy. Both of us are applying in 261313 code. For my wife, I think ACS RPL will assess only skills as her degree is BE Mechanical and not related to Software Engineer. Will that do?


----------



## IAA81

GRANT GRANT GRANT......

My dear fellows, by the grace of Almighty Allah, i got the visa grant today. This forum is realy helpfull to all. Here is my timelines;

Visa Subclass: 190 | Lodge: 11/12/13 | CO assigned: 30/01/2014| Medical & PCC: 17/02/2014 |Visa Granted: 03/03/2014


----------



## Neville Smith

*Congratulations*



IAA81 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT......
> 
> My dear fellows, by the grace of Almighty Allah, i got the visa grant today. This forum is realy helpfull to all. Here is my timelines;
> 
> Visa Subclass: 190 | Lodge: 11/12/13 | CO assigned: 30/01/2014| Medical & PCC: 17/02/2014 |Visa Granted: 03/03/2014


Hi IAA81,

Congratulations and God bless. Have fun in the land of the Aussies.

Good luck to you.


----------



## chdboy

rka123 said:


> Thanks chdboy. Both of us are applying in 261313 code. For my wife, I think ACS RPL will assess only skills as her degree is BE Mechanical and not related to Software Engineer. Will that do?


For the highlighted part - it does not matter. While ACS has evaluated her experience, they have deducted 6 years exp ( I assume).... Out of those 6 years - 2 years are standard and rest 4 years are equivalent for a degree in IT ( though it is not clearly mentioned).

My degree was also in Mech engg and got 6 years deducted by ACS. But while getting my points in EOI - I got 15 points for degree ( even when ACS had not mentioned in the ACS report and I had not got any Vetassess done for degree part). It is implicitly assumed by DIAC for degree. Her deducted experience will fill in the degree. So, dont worry about it. Just fill EOI mate ! Dont waste money+time in Vetassess. My case is the best example for you.


----------



## jfmiti

IAA81 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT......
> 
> My dear fellows, by the grace of Almighty Allah, i got the visa grant today. This forum is realy helpfull to all. Here is my timelines;
> 
> Visa Subclass: 190 | Lodge: 11/12/13 | CO assigned: 30/01/2014| Medical & PCC: 17/02/2014 |Visa Granted: 03/03/2014


Congratz...... 
may I know after how many days of uploading, ur Med and PCC status have changed from "requested: to "received" in ur immi account?
plz reply..........


----------



## IAA81

jfmiti said:


> Congratz......
> may I know after how many days of uploading, ur Med and PCC status have changed from "requested: to "received" in ur immi account?
> plz reply..........


Status did not change until friday.. today when i opened my immi account, i saw status as "Case finalized" and when i go to docs page it shows... Visa granted and every doc got vanished.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

IAA81 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT......
> 
> My dear fellows, by the grace of Almighty Allah, i got the visa grant today. This forum is realy helpfull to all. Here is my timelines;
> 
> Visa Subclass: 190 | Lodge: 11/12/13 | CO assigned: 30/01/2014| Medical & PCC: 17/02/2014 |Visa Granted: 03/03/2014


Congrats dude :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## Ozbabe

Congrats IAA. Oz_dream yours is on the way


----------



## IAA81

SAMD_Oz said:


> Congrats dude :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck!



Thanks my dear


----------



## rohit1_sharma

I had a question around the Birth Certificate of spouse. The Birth Certificate we can get can only be issued in Hindi and will not have the name of my wife as per their rules and no gender. It will only have the Date of Birth and Parent's name. We are trying to work out of there can be a way to get a name on it but can anyone tell me if that will work or can we use any other document instead of Birth Certificate? Like an affidavit or something else that can work.

Also if I get the Birth Certificate with all the required details but in Local Language (Hindi) then what needs to be done?


----------



## chdboy

rohit1_sharma said:


> I had a question around the Birth Certificate of spouse. The Birth Certificate we can get can only be issued in Hindi and will not have the name of my wife as per their rules and no gender. It will only have the Date of Birth and Parent's name. We are trying to work out of there can be a way to get a name on it but can anyone tell me if that will work or can we use any other document instead of Birth Certificate? Like an affidavit or something else that can work.
> 
> Also if I get the Birth Certificate with all the required details but in Local Language (Hindi) then what needs to be done?



About details - any birth certificate should have Name-Fathers' Name and DOB. Nothing else needed. If they dont have it - better you first get the name added in govt records and then get a new document issued. There will be procedure for this in your state.

Then once they issue it in Hindi - Take birth certificate in Hindi and get it translated by Notary _( in any distt courts there are notaries who will do it and attest it)_ Then while uploading, upload a single pdf file containing the original on first page and its translated attested version on the second page.


Alternatively, you can inform the case officer that birth certificates were not mandatory in India till 1985 _( assuming your wife was born before this)_ and thus date of birth mentioned in Xth certificate / Passport is taken a DOB ( you can refer her to Indian Passport Website) and she should agree to it. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey guys I am in process of filing my visa for PR through state sponsorship in Victoria. My agent tells me to get the medicals and PCC done as soon as I file for Visa. She told me it will be quicker because if CO asks for it then it takes another few weeks to get your medicals done. Is that true?

Also how long does a visa application normally take. Any thoughts?


----------



## tipzstamatic

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey guys I am in process of filing my visa for PR through state sponsorship in Victoria. My agent tells me to get the medicals and PCC done as soon as I file for Visa. She told me it will be quicker because if CO asks for it then it takes another few weeks to get your medicals done. Is that true? Also how long does a visa application normally take. Any thoughts?


Yes front loading documents have resulted in people getting quicker response rate as then CO won't have to follow it up on you and get on with evaluation.

As for time, it depends on circumstance. Some take longer because of external checks and some take longer because of referred medicals. It's hard to give you an average as if you were given one, it will just make you paranoid and frantic if and when the average time has come to pass


----------



## gyan

Hello All,
I am assigned a CO on 27 Feb. He has requested for PCC, medical and form 80.
Anyone got CO from Adelaide Team 4? How quick is this team?


----------



## chdboy

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey guys I am in process of filing my visa for PR through state sponsorship in Victoria. My agent tells me to get the medicals and PCC done as soon as I file for Visa. She told me it will be quicker because if CO asks for it then it takes another few weeks to get your medicals done. Is that true?


She is right. Better to upload all documemts before your CO is assigned. This will reduce overall time.



koolsmartbuddy said:


> Also how long does a visa application normally take. Any thoughts?


Assuming that you have already got the invite....... Then it depends on case officer and the # of cases backlog she has. Just upload all the docs as advised by your agent and :fingerscrossed: . it may take 2-3 months.....Good luck !


----------



## tipzstamatic

gyan said:


> Hello All, I am assigned a CO on 27 Feb. He has requested for PCC, medical and form 80. Anyone got CO from Adelaide Team 4? How quick is this team?


Don't worry about how quick  worry about getting the documents uploaded and relax. Haha


----------



## chdboy

gyan said:


> Hello All,
> I am assigned a CO on 27 Feb. He has requested for PCC, medical and form 80.
> Anyone got CO from Adelaide Team 4? How quick is this team?



CO Initials? Is it MS ?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Thanks Tips


----------



## praveenreddy

SAMD_Oz said:


> Congrats Akshay and Praveen :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck!


Hi

Tank u very much and wish u the same. 

Regards
Praveen


----------



## ssaifuddin

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> List maintained by OZ_Dream is lost. I want to trace if CO assign to any one applied in Feb.
> Is there anyway I can initiate email to CO or Immig Department.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Any CO allocated to Feb2014 applicant?


----------



## nupur

guys please help!!!!

hi ,

My HR has told me that they got a verification check from visa officer,australian high commission ,new delhi, Its an email where they attached the employment documents they wanted to verify which i had submitted to them .In addition to this they wanted to know about *my designation,employment duration,salary,duties performed,reason for leaving *..[/B]..
my HR reverted that the docs are correct 

however this verification officer again mails my HR and wants to them to revert with the information regarding the fields marked in bold.

My regional HR manager has told me that they wont be speaking with verification officer over phone and it doesnt looks likey that they will specifically will answer to the qs askeed in bold as they have already informed the high commision that my docs submitted are correct. 
however the regional HR Manager have provided me the telephone details of this verification officer ,and wants me to handle further interaction with her..what should i do now???

please recommend as without this i dont think my processing will move further..the last communication from high high commision was on 21st feb 2014...I had applied for 190 visa on 9th nov 2013


----------



## akthare

Hello Friends,

I am so excited to tell you that by grace of God i have received grant today.
First of all, I would like to thank Saathiya from bottom of my heart without whose help it would not have been this much easy. Saathiya your truly deserve this appreciation. 
This forum is indeed so much so helpful. I have always been a silent reader of this forum. Each and every individual is contributing so much here that all our queries are answered to perfectly.

Special thanks to Sathiya,oz_dream,samd_oz,ratnesh nagori,jre05,misguided,black rose,think panther,panko. 

You people have really helped in making my grant succesful. God bless you all with choicest of wishes and all happiness in this world.

Here are my time lines

Visa lodge - 3rd Jan 2014
CO Initials - AP
Team - Adelaide Team 8
CO Allocated- 6th Feb
Requested for FORM1221 and Singapore COC
Uploaded FORM1221 and COC - 02-03-2014
Visa Grant - 03-03-2014.

Thanks again to everyone in this forum.

Regards,
AKT


----------



## koiflowerhorn

Me too, received grant today  Thanks for all the help. Hope others would received grant too the soonest.


----------



## rka123

chdboy said:


> For the highlighted part - it does not matter. While ACS has evaluated her experience, they have deducted 6 years exp ( I assume).... Out of those 6 years - 2 years are standard and rest 4 years are equivalent for a degree in IT ( though it is not clearly mentioned).
> 
> My degree was also in Mech engg and got 6 years deducted by ACS. But while getting my points in EOI - I got 15 points for degree ( even when ACS had not mentioned in the ACS report and I had not got any Vetassess done for degree part). It is implicitly assumed by DIAC for degree. Her deducted experience will fill in the degree. So, dont worry about it. Just fill EOI mate ! Dont waste money+time in Vetassess. My case is the best example for you.


Thank you so much chdboy. You have cleared all my doubts. I will apply for EOI once I receive my wife's RPL report.


----------



## Gandhara

Nupur, have you completed your meds etc? My meds were submitted Feb 17, and the CO says that processing is going without specifically saying what is going on, SC, med referred etc. Just says ' it is being processed'. I guess it could be employment verification. I received a suspicious call from a guy who just asked my name and then hung up (now I realise I should have asked our operator!). Perhaps it was employment verification. 



nupur said:


> guys please help!!!!
> 
> hi ,
> 
> My HR has told me that they got a verification check from visa officer,australian high commission ,new delhi, Its an email where they attached the employment documents they wanted to verify which i had submitted to them .In addition to this they wanted to know about *my designation,employment duration,salary,duties performed,reason for leaving *..[/B]..
> my HR reverted that the docs are correct
> 
> however this verification officer again mails my HR and wants to them to revert with the information regarding the fields marked in bold.
> 
> My regional HR manager has told me that they wont be speaking with verification officer over phone and it doesnt looks likey that they will specifically will answer to the qs askeed in bold as they have already informed the high commision that my docs submitted are correct.
> however the regional HR Manager have provided me the telephone details of this verification officer ,and wants me to handle further interaction with her..what should i do now???
> 
> please recommend as without this i dont think my processing will move further..the last communication from high high commision was on 21st feb 2014...I had applied for 190 visa on 9th nov 2013


----------



## Gandhara

1) Anyone with 'BG' as the CO from T34? And how forthcoming is he in providing clear status updates? 


2) Anyone with experience of employment verification from past employers?


----------



## Gaurav Vas

Congratulations akthare & koiflowerhorn !! You've got license to go down under ! :cool2:


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> That's a very good news. at least they are working actively on your case. Shouldn't take long to get a positive outcome
> I know it certainly a stupid question but curious to know for verification whether they called from Australia or its done by local agency? did the person spoke to you in English or in your language?  Thanks.
> 
> JRE WAG1?


Whats JRE WAG1?


----------



## samlogic

*Subclass 189 - self employed*

I am overwhelmed by the information and advise on this forum and it feels good to see people helping each other..I am applying for sublass 189 from india as self employed and have some doubts over some documents:

1) Has anyone got a sample to client reference letter as it should state full details of the work performed, time frame etc. In terms of work performed should it be brief or full detailed?
2) in self declaration it says " the exact commencement and completion date of each period of selfemployment". However, i am still working so what should i state on the completion date ?
3)has anyone got a sample of accountant's letter confirming dates, period etc

Please help guys..


----------



## nupur

Gandhara said:


> Nupur, have you completed your meds etc? My meds were submitted Feb 17, and the CO says that processing is going without specifically saying what is going on, SC, med referred etc. Just says ' it is being processed'. I guess it could be employment verification. I received a suspicious call from a guy who just asked my name and then hung up (now I realise I should have asked our operator!). Perhaps it was employment verification.


My meds and pcc all these were front loaded....if the verification officer does call u they will talk to ,so i dont think that must have been them


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> Whats JRE WAG1?


See my English, I cant even communicate properly. umm, Ok let me explen, as far I know wag1 or wagwaan means "hey, anything new with you?" or something like that. lol 
I hope you got it  
don't forget to parcel me kangaroos eggs. :mmph:


----------



## Santhosh.15

0z_dream said:


> As i am working in kuwait , i got call from australian high commission , dubai .
> To my HR they spoke in arabic, Hr told me that guy is Egyptian
> To me in english , and she is an australian.
> 
> One of my frnds in dubai got call from australian high commission , india.


I am sorry to hijack discussion, does DIBP calls for most of the cases ???

Santhosh


----------



## harshaldesai

battulas78 said:


> I am sorry to hijack discussion, does DIBP calls for most of the cases ???
> 
> Santhosh


I don't think so. We recd no such verification calls. Even HR has recd no calls or communication from DIBP or Aus High commission


----------



## Santhosh.15

harshaldesai said:


> I don't think so. We recd no such verification calls. Even HR has recd no calls or communication from DIBP or Aus High commission


Oh k. Thanks

Good luck


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> See my English, I cant even communicate properly. umm, Ok let me explen, as far I know wag1 or wagwaan means "hey, anything new with you?" or something like that. lol
> I hope you got it
> don't forget to parcel me kangaroos eggs. :mmph:


Hey

Just noticed your IELTS success, many congratulations, very happy for you   :yo:

Treat? :typing:

Well I know, you are teasing on my English   :redface:

You need Kangaroo Eggs? lol to eat or to grow Kangaroo lol


----------



## Black_Rose

jre05 said:


> Hey
> 
> Just noticed your IELTS success, many congratulations, very happy for you   :yo:
> 
> Treat? :typing:
> 
> Well I know, you are teasing on my English   :redface:
> 
> You need Kangaroo Eggs? lol to eat or to grow Kangaroo lol


To breed. lol

Treat is coming soon as soon as I reach to Australia I will fry you a kangaroos egg.


----------



## nupur

0z_dream said:


> She asked some to HR, like the duration of my job , i working as what , how many are there in IT department, then said to transfer to me.
> To me, she asked bit more general duties, about the projects , software i use and its versions, project for any gov purpose or for in-house, what are the tools i use /used before and the projects developed in previous company how months there, visa status in kuwait, she asked how i jumped from one job to other without any gap (coz as per kuwait law a person cannot transfer his/her job before completing 1 year, but i moved in 11th month to another firm) , she asked whether company gave in detail duties normally to all employees or not, how they figure it out about my duties so on, working hrs and working days she was so friendly and good. At last she asked me whether i have any questions to ask her, and i asked any more verification calls and said no because i have answered to all her queries


hey,

My company too got a verification mail from the officer ,she wanted to check if the the docs i have submited were authenticate or not....to which my hr replied that the docs were right.However in the second mail she wanted to speak with my hr so she provided her number or alternatively asked for my hr number ,,however my hr has informed me that they wont be speaking with the verification officer,and told me to communciate with the verification officer myself...iam thinking of calling her tommorow and speaking with her as she wont get any further response from my HR


----------



## jre05

Black_Rose said:


> To breed. lol
> 
> Treat is coming soon as soon as I reach to Australia I will fry you a kangaroos egg.


lol I don't eat Kangaroo Eggs :redface::rolleyes2:

Something else that I can eat well lol. When you'll reach Australia :confused2:


----------



## Shiv11

Hi Guys,
We are getting verification call only for current employment or for previous employment also?

I am not sure previous employer will respond on time or not and in that case it will be delayed. 

If anyone got verification call for previous employment please reply.


----------



## DSS

Shiv11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> We are getting verification call only for current employment or for previous employment also?
> 
> I am not sure previous employer will respond on time or not and in that case it will be delayed.
> 
> If anyone got verification call for previous employment please reply.



Not sure. But i have received for my previous ones (in India) and not for current ones. I'm working in Dubai at the moment. It depends on case to case.


----------



## prseeker

DSS said:


> Not sure. But i have received for my previous ones (in India) and not for current ones. I'm working in Dubai at the moment. It depends on case to case.


Hi , 

For the previous employer , you gave statutory declaration from your colleague/manger or letter from HR ? 

Regards 
PD


----------



## Shiv11

prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> For the previous employer , you gave statutory declaration from your colleague/manger or letter from HR ?
> 
> Regards
> PD


Actually I have 2 previous employments so I have given hr letter and other supportive docs and for current , both india and Australia I have given statutory declaration from my colleague.


----------



## misguided

Congrats akshay1229,praveenreddy,IAA81,akthare,koiflowerhorn

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 
03/03/2014
01 IAA81 *82*
02 akthare *59*
03 koiflowerhorn *87*

27/02/2014
01 nectar_s *40*
02 rein_marco *29*
03 kaurivneet *45*
04 irrara *15*
05 praveenreddy *169*

26/02/2014
01 Aus2014 *37*
02 harshaldesai *192*

25/02/2014
01 Jas1481 *83*
02 AncientGlory *34*
03 svspavan *66*
04 rahulreshu *83*

21/02/2014
01 nextgoal *31*
02 ut0410 *44*
03 GhouseYaseen *44*
04 rkn0723 *99*
05 akshay1229 *211*


19/02/2014
01 sdpeter *107*
02 n.sh *50*
03 lovebt *32*

18/02/2014
01 yangxh7 *62*
02 nischau *52*
03 2013 *72*
04 Jullz *160* 

17/02/2014
01 Peanut48 *61*
02 AGNES26 *43*
03 bc_ashu *75*
04 AusLover2013 *130* 

14/02/2014
01 garden *37*
02 thinkpanther *28*
03 delta40 *62*
04 naur33n *102*

13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*
03 hashtagPR *48*
04 magneto *52*

12/02/2014
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*
04 cherry83 *51*

11/02/2014
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

10/02/2014
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

08/02/2014
01 mohsinhere *168*

07/02/2014
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

06/02/2014
01 jre05 *51*
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

04/02/2014
01 csa975 *42*


----------



## Ozbabe

nupur said:


> hey,
> 
> My company too got a verification mail from the officer ,she wanted to check if the the docs i have submited were authenticate or not....to which my hr replied that the docs were right.However in the second mail she wanted to speak with my hr so she provided her number or alternatively asked for my hr number ,,however my hr has informed me that they wont be speaking with the verification officer,and told me to communciate with the verification officer myself...iam thinking of calling her tommorow and speaking with her as she wont get any further response from my HR


I do not think you should call DIBP. Wait till you are contacted. If they call your HR, let them answer themselves as that shows transparency.

All the best


----------



## TimeSpace

jjjychen said:


> it takes time to update status. It took about 2 working days after the clinic uploaded the file for my partner. I was told the processing team needs to check the validity of the information before update the link for health examination.



Hi jjjychen,

Congrats! I noticed your new signature indicated you have already got a CO.

Has the CO contacted you by now?


Regards

TS


----------



## jjjychen

TimeSpace said:


> Hi jjjychen,
> 
> Congrats! I noticed your new signature indicated you have already got a CO.
> 
> Has the CO contacted you by now?
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> TS


Hi TS, the CO contacted us 7:30 pm last night and requested evidence to prove language ability of the partner, as they can not use IELTS result which was taken 2 years ago. The CO said she could accept academic transcripts from Australian University as valid evidences. Later the full color scanned copies were sent to the CO and also uploaded to the immi account. The grant came at 11:43 last night.

Timeline of my case:
Visa: 189
Invite: 10 Feb 2014
CO Contact: 7:35pm 3 Mar 2014 (Wendy from Brisbane Team 34)
Further information provide: around 9pm 3 Mar 2014
Grant: 11:43pm 3 Mar 2014

Thanks so much everyone in the forum, wish all the best!

J.


----------



## tipzstamatic

jjjychen said:


> Hi TS, the CO contacted us 7:30 pm last night and requested evidence to prove language ability of the partner, as they can not use IELTS result which was taken 2 years ago. The CO said she could accept academic transcripts from Australian University as valid evidences. Later the full color scanned copies were sent to the CO and also uploaded to the immi account. The grant came at 11:43 last night.
> 
> Timeline of my case:
> Visa: 189
> Invite: 10 Feb 2014
> CO Contact: 7:35pm 3 Mar 2014 (Wendy from Brisbane Team 34)
> Further information provide: around 9pm 3 Mar 2014
> Grant: 11:43pm 3 Mar 2014
> 
> Thanks so much everyone in the forum, wish all the best!
> 
> J.


congrats!!!  did you front load documents? timeline from getting invite to getting a grant seems to be faster.


----------



## jjjychen

tipzstamatic said:


> congrats!!!  did you front load documents? timeline from getting invite to getting a grant seems to be faster.


Thanks!

Yes, basically the documents on the checklist and anything we can think of (including Form 80), we uploaded them immediately after the application. The medical examination was booked right after the application as well, on the next available day.

Only thing we did not realize the prove of partner language ability. We did not expect that IELTS which was taken 2 years ago was not valid in this case. They only accept the one taken within 1 year. But the CO nicely pointed out we could use academic transcripts of Australia University full-time study as the prove.


----------



## TimeSpace

jjjychen said:


> Hi TS, the CO contacted us 7:30 pm last night and requested evidence to prove language ability of the partner, as they can not use IELTS result which was taken 2 years ago. The CO said she could accept academic transcripts from Australian University as valid evidences. Later the full color scanned copies were sent to the CO and also uploaded to the immi account. The grant came at 11:43 last night.
> 
> Timeline of my case:
> Visa: 189
> Invite: 10 Feb 2014
> CO Contact: 7:35pm 3 Mar 2014 (Wendy from Brisbane Team 34)
> Further information provide: around 9pm 3 Mar 2014
> Grant: 11:43pm 3 Mar 2014
> 
> Thanks so much everyone in the forum, wish all the best!
> 
> J.


That's amazing. Congrats again!

You mean they even work overtime at night, don't you?


----------



## j_head

jjjychen said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, basically the documents on the checklist and anything we can think of (including Form 80), we uploaded them immediately after the application. The medical examination was booked right after the application as well, on the next available day.
> 
> Only thing we did not realize the prove of partner language ability. We did not expect that IELTS which was taken 2 years ago was not valid in this case. They only accept the one taken within 1 year. But the CO nicely pointed out we could use academic transcripts of Australia University full-time study as the prove.



Congratulations! I think you are the first one in this forum to get co contact/grant letter who was invited and lodged application on 10th. Feb. Good sign to me and TimeSpace I assume. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## j_head

jjjychen said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, basically the documents on the checklist and anything we can think of (including Form 80), we uploaded them immediately after the application. The medical examination was booked right after the application as well, on the next available day.
> 
> Only thing we did not realize the prove of partner language ability. We did not expect that IELTS which was taken 2 years ago was not valid in this case. They only accept the one taken within 1 year. But the CO nicely pointed out we could use academic transcripts of Australia University full-time study as the prove.



May I ask where were you when applying? from onshore or offshore?


----------



## rka123

chdboy said:


> For the highlighted part - it does not matter. While ACS has evaluated her experience, they have deducted 6 years exp ( I assume).... Out of those 6 years - 2 years are standard and rest 4 years are equivalent for a degree in IT ( though it is not clearly mentioned).
> 
> My degree was also in Mech engg and got 6 years deducted by ACS. But while getting my points in EOI - I got 15 points for degree ( even when ACS had not mentioned in the ACS report and I had not got any Vetassess done for degree part). It is implicitly assumed by DIAC for degree. Her deducted experience will fill in the degree. So, dont worry about it. Just fill EOI mate ! Dont waste money+time in Vetassess. My case is the best example for you.


Can you please tell me how many days it took for you to get the ACS RPL report after submitting the RPL? My wife submitted her RPL report on Feb 24th and she hasn't received the assessment yet. The original application was submitted on 3-11-2013


----------



## ut0410

Hi Everyone, 

Sorry I have been away for a while, If there is anything I could help anyone with kindly PM me I will be more then happy to answer. Sometimes its difficult to go thru all the pages so PM would help me there.

*Also Congratulations to everybody who got their grants and All the best to the others waiting in line *


----------



## misguided

Congrats jjjychen

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 
03/03/2014
01 IAA81 *82*
02 akthare *59*
03 koiflowerhorn *87*
04 jjjychen *21*


----------



## jjjychen

TimeSpace said:


> That's amazing. Congrats again! You mean they even work overtime at night, don't you?


 since one of my acquaintance received her grant notice 9:30pm at that day, I am confused with their working schedule actually. It seems that way. Wish you good luck and have your grant soon


----------



## jjjychen

j_head said:


> May I ask where were you when applying? from onshore or offshore?


 thanks, I did onshore application.


----------



## 0z_dream

jfmiti said:


> Thanks for ur reply. May be I am not authorized to do so. Bcs my agent has not shared Immi account ID and password with me. I just hv created my own to follow up the situation. So uploading from my side may create problem, i think.


May be , but even for me agent didnt share any information , i have created account to knw the status of my account.


----------



## 0z_dream

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> List maintained by OZ_Dream is lost. I want to trace if CO assign to any one applied in Feb.
> Is there anyway I can initiate email to CO or Immig Department.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Hi, not lost actually i stopped it , i have seen 2 active members here doing better than me,


----------



## visakar

misguided said:


> Congrats akshay1229,praveenreddy,IAA81,akthare,koiflowerhorn
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:*
> 03/03/2014
> 01 IAA81 *82*
> 02 akthare *59*
> 03 koiflowerhorn *87*
> 
> 27/02/2014
> 01 nectar_s *40*
> 02 rein_marco *29*
> 03 kaurivneet *45*
> 04 irrara *15*
> 05 praveenreddy *169*
> 
> 26/02/2014
> 01 Aus2014 *37*
> 02 harshaldesai *192*
> 
> 25/02/2014
> 01 Jas1481 *83*
> 02 AncientGlory *34*
> 03 svspavan *66*
> 04 rahulreshu *83*
> 
> 21/02/2014
> 01 nextgoal *31*
> 02 ut0410 *44*
> 03 GhouseYaseen *44*
> 04 rkn0723 *99*
> 05 akshay1229 *211*
> 
> 
> 19/02/2014
> 01 sdpeter *107*
> 02 n.sh *50*
> 03 lovebt *32*
> 
> 18/02/2014
> 01 yangxh7 *62*
> 02 nischau *52*
> 03 2013 *72*
> 04 Jullz *160*
> 
> 17/02/2014
> 01 Peanut48 *61*
> 02 AGNES26 *43*
> 03 bc_ashu *75*
> 04 AusLover2013 *130*
> 
> 14/02/2014
> 01 garden *37*
> 02 thinkpanther *28*
> 03 delta40 *62*
> 04 naur33n *102*
> 
> 13/02/2014
> 01 micalparkz *88*
> 02 DesiTadka *98*
> 03 hashtagPR *48*
> 04 magneto *52*
> 
> 12/02/2014
> 01 zlb *16*
> 02 rubonno1 *57*
> 03 SRS_2013 *55*
> 04 cherry83 *51*
> 
> 11/02/2014
> 01 thirusat *55*
> 02 Maverick7185 *92*
> 
> 10/02/2014
> 01 bliss *56*
> 02 nadh1981 *68*
> 03 rjx *103*
> 04 shreyas.mys *21*
> 
> 08/02/2014
> 01 mohsinhere *168*
> 
> 07/02/2014
> 01 aryal *76*
> 02 saghirq *91*
> 03 Juancho *59*
> 04 Blesse *64*
> 05 farhanpk *53*
> 
> 06/02/2014
> 01 jre05 *51*
> 02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
> 03 imrukhan81 *40*
> 04 upendrasingh *64*
> 05 BlackBelt *52*
> 06 Bhupesh545 *217*
> 07 Sharmaabhi *63*
> 
> 04/02/2014
> 01 csa975 *42*


Hi What are the numbers next to their name stand for?


----------



## 0z_dream

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats IAA. Oz_dream yours is on the way


Hope so, dont knw whether it might take long due to verification or not


----------



## IAA81

*Big move*

Hi all,

I am planning to move Australia next month Insha Allah.

- Could anybody guide me, where to go in western australia 
- or anybody has some space available to stay with
- what sort of thigs to be done before departure and after arrival


----------



## 0z_dream

nupur said:


> guys please help!!!!
> 
> hi ,
> 
> My HR has told me that they got a verification check from visa officer,australian high commission ,new delhi, Its an email where they attached the employment documents they wanted to verify which i had submitted to them .In addition to this they wanted to know about *my designation,employment duration,salary,duties performed,reason for leaving *..[/B]..
> my HR reverted that the docs are correct
> 
> however this verification officer again mails my HR and wants to them to revert with the information regarding the fields marked in bold.
> 
> My regional HR manager has told me that they wont be speaking with verification officer over phone and it doesnt looks likey that they will specifically will answer to the qs askeed in bold as they have already informed the high commision that my docs submitted are correct.
> however the regional HR Manager have provided me the telephone details of this verification officer ,and wants me to handle further interaction with her..what should i do now???
> 
> please recommend as without this i dont think my processing will move further..the last communication from high high commision was on 21st feb 2014...I had applied for 190 visa on 9th nov 2013


Hi nupur i think we both are on same boat, it would be good if you could talk direct to the person who sent email to HR from aus high commission, as the verification must be finalized to go further , better dont waste any time.


----------



## 0z_dream

battulas78 said:


> I am sorry to hijack discussion, does DIBP calls for most of the cases ???
> 
> Santhosh


If co is not satisfied with your documents then they go for verification, in my case my sal was paid in cash for 20 months( i calmed for 5 yrs) and . i gave copies of cheques(all are in arabic), personal bank account where shows company transfer, vouchers (all were in arabic) for 9 months out of 20.Also gave offer letters, sal certificates etc. But still my co was not satisfied.


----------



## 0z_dream

nupur said:


> hey,
> 
> My company too got a verification mail from the officer ,she wanted to check if the the docs i have submited were authenticate or not....to which my hr replied that the docs were right.However in the second mail she wanted to speak with my hr so she provided her number or alternatively asked for my hr number ,,however my hr has informed me that they wont be speaking with the verification officer,and told me to communciate with the verification officer myself...iam thinking of calling her tommorow and speaking with her as she wont get any further response from my HR


Please call her and talk to her about your situation, invite her to visit your office, one of my frnds was facing something like this, but for luck instead of calling or emailing representative visited her office.


----------



## 0z_dream

whr wr you  missed u here 


misguided said:


> Congrats akshay1229,praveenreddy,IAA81,akthare,koiflowerhorn
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:*
> 03/03/2014
> 01 IAA81 *82*
> 02 akthare *59*
> 03 koiflowerhorn *87*
> 
> 27/02/2014
> 01 nectar_s *40*
> 02 rein_marco *29*
> 03 kaurivneet *45*
> 04 irrara *15*
> 05 praveenreddy *169*
> 
> 26/02/2014
> 01 Aus2014 *37*
> 02 harshaldesai *192*
> 
> 25/02/2014
> 01 Jas1481 *83*
> 02 AncientGlory *34*
> 03 svspavan *66*
> 04 rahulreshu *83*
> 
> 21/02/2014
> 01 nextgoal *31*
> 02 ut0410 *44*
> 03 GhouseYaseen *44*
> 04 rkn0723 *99*
> 05 akshay1229 *211*
> 
> 
> 19/02/2014
> 01 sdpeter *107*
> 02 n.sh *50*
> 03 lovebt *32*
> 
> 18/02/2014
> 01 yangxh7 *62*
> 02 nischau *52*
> 03 2013 *72*
> 04 Jullz *160*
> 
> 17/02/2014
> 01 Peanut48 *61*
> 02 AGNES26 *43*
> 03 bc_ashu *75*
> 04 AusLover2013 *130*
> 
> 14/02/2014
> 01 garden *37*
> 02 thinkpanther *28*
> 03 delta40 *62*
> 04 naur33n *102*
> 
> 13/02/2014
> 01 micalparkz *88*
> 02 DesiTadka *98*
> 03 hashtagPR *48*
> 04 magneto *52*
> 
> 12/02/2014
> 01 zlb *16*
> 02 rubonno1 *57*
> 03 SRS_2013 *55*
> 04 cherry83 *51*
> 
> 11/02/2014
> 01 thirusat *55*
> 02 Maverick7185 *92*
> 
> 10/02/2014
> 01 bliss *56*
> 02 nadh1981 *68*
> 03 rjx *103*
> 04 shreyas.mys *21*
> 
> 08/02/2014
> 01 mohsinhere *168*
> 
> 07/02/2014
> 01 aryal *76*
> 02 saghirq *91*
> 03 Juancho *59*
> 04 Blesse *64*
> 05 farhanpk *53*
> 
> 06/02/2014
> 01 jre05 *51*
> 02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
> 03 imrukhan81 *40*
> 04 upendrasingh *64*
> 05 BlackBelt *52*
> 06 Bhupesh545 *217*
> 07 Sharmaabhi *63*
> 
> 04/02/2014
> 01 csa975 *42*


----------



## Hmenon

IAA81 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT......
> 
> My dear fellows, by the grace of Almighty Allah, i got the visa grant today. This forum is realy helpfull to all. Here is my timelines;
> 
> Visa Subclass: 190 | Lodge: 11/12/13 | CO assigned: 30/01/2014| Medical & PCC: 17/02/2014 |Visa Granted: 03/03/2014


Congratulations..


----------



## Sam Pak

Congrats


----------



## misguided

0z_dream said:


> whr wr you  missed u here


Mate couldn't wait for the grant any longer , so thought should take some time off Expatforum


----------



## Sam Pak

Congratulations


----------



## misguided

visakar said:


> Hi What are the numbers next to their name stand for?


No of days the user took to get the grant


----------



## Hmenon

Congratulations to all...


----------



## 0z_dream

misguided said:


> Mate couldn't wait for the grant any longer , so thought should take some time off Expatforum


You will get your grant soon


----------



## jjjychen

misguided said:


> Congrats jjjychen EXPAT Forum Grant Report: 03/03/2014 01 IAA81 82 02 akthare 59 03 koiflowerhorn 87 04 jjjychen 21


 thank! Congrats for those who received grants and wish all the best for those who have been waiting


----------



## hashtagPR

rka123 said:


> Can you please tell me how many days it took for you to get the ACS RPL report after submitting the RPL? My wife submitted her RPL report on Feb 24th and she hasn't received the assessment yet. The original application was submitted on 3-11-2013




Would take a week or 2.
Took about 10 days in my case for the result after submitting RPL.
All the best!


----------



## sharu0202

hi guys...

is there anyone who has applied for NSW 190 visa on 31st january 2014?????as i need to know how the things are going on and how much processing time is getting consumed......


----------



## Waqarali20005

sharu0202 said:


> hi guys...
> 
> is there anyone who has applied for NSW 190 visa on 31st january 2014?????as i need to know how the things are going on and how much processing time is getting consumed......


NSW is closed for nomination effective from 23 December 2013. they are not receiving any application after Dec 24, 2013. Check this link.

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## SAMD_Oz

akthare said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am so excited to tell you that by grace of God i have received grant today.
> First of all, I would like to thank Saathiya from bottom of my heart without whose help it would not have been this much easy. Saathiya your truly deserve this appreciation.
> This forum is indeed so much so helpful. I have always been a silent reader of this forum. Each and every individual is contributing so much here that all our queries are answered to perfectly.
> 
> Special thanks to Sathiya,oz_dream,samd_oz,ratnesh nagori,jre05,misguided,black rose,think panther,panko.
> 
> You people have really helped in making my grant succesful. God bless you all with choicest of wishes and all happiness in this world.
> 
> Here are my time lines
> 
> Visa lodge - 3rd Jan 2014
> CO Initials - AP
> Team - Adelaide Team 8
> CO Allocated- 6th Feb
> Requested for FORM1221 and Singapore COC
> Uploaded FORM1221 and COC - 02-03-2014
> Visa Grant - 03-03-2014.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone in this forum.
> 
> Regards,
> AKT





koiflowerhorn said:


> Me too, received grant today  Thanks for all the help. Hope others would received grant too the soonest.


Congrats Akthare and Koiflowerhorn :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!



jjjychen said:


> Hi TS, the CO contacted us 7:30 pm last night and requested evidence to prove language ability of the partner, as they can not use IELTS result which was taken 2 years ago. The CO said she could accept academic transcripts from Australian University as valid evidences. Later the full color scanned copies were sent to the CO and also uploaded to the immi account. The grant came at 11:43 last night.
> 
> Timeline of my case:
> Visa: 189
> Invite: 10 Feb 2014
> CO Contact: 7:35pm 3 Mar 2014 (Wendy from Brisbane Team 34)
> Further information provide: around 9pm 3 Mar 2014
> Grant: 11:43pm 3 Mar 2014
> 
> Thanks so much everyone in the forum, wish all the best!
> 
> J.


Congrats Chen :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

BTW I got the same CO as well... Will let you know the outcome.

Good Luck!


----------



## misguided

0z_dream said:


> You will get your grant soon


Thanks


----------



## gyan

chdboy said:


> CO Initials? Is it MS ?


No, it is SH.


----------



## harneek

Hi, my agent lodge the visa on 5 feb'14, but not uploading the documents. I asked many times but his reply was same, let the CO assign.

My query is, after the lodge, how much time it will take to assign CO?
How i come to know, the CO is assign?
As we not uploaded a single document, he has to approach us for same.

Feeling stress on my agent process.


----------



## Shiv11

jjjychen said:


> Hi TS, the CO contacted us 7:30 pm last night and requested evidence to prove language ability of the partner, as they can not use IELTS result which was taken 2 years ago. The CO said she could accept academic transcripts from Australian University as valid evidences. Later the full color scanned copies were sent to the CO and also uploaded to the immi account. The grant came at 11:43 last night.
> 
> Timeline of my case:
> Visa: 189
> Invite: 10 Feb 2014
> CO Contact: 7:35pm 3 Mar 2014 (Wendy from Brisbane Team 34)
> Further information provide: around 9pm 3 Mar 2014
> Grant: 11:43pm 3 Mar 2014
> 
> Thanks so much everyone in the forum, wish all the best!
> 
> J.


Hi,
My co is same. I uploaded requested doc on 24th feb but no updated yet.


----------



## sharu0202

harneek said:


> Hi, my agent lodge the visa on 5 feb'14, but not uploading the documents. I asked many times but his reply was same, let the CO assign.
> 
> My query is, after the lodge, how much time it will take to assign CO?
> How i come to know, the CO is assign?
> As we not uploaded a single document, he has to approach us for same.
> 
> Feeling stress on my agent process.


Hi

Have u applied for 190 nsw visa????why your agent doesn't upload documents..??


----------



## harneek

sharu0202 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have u applied for 190 nsw visa????why your agent doesn't upload documents..??



Yes for 190. I asked him many times but he is not doing. He said it is my job and i will do according to me.

Even i tried to convince him politely and later with heated argue but he is not doing.

CAN'T HELP FOR MYSELF.

When i can expect the CO to approach for documents?


----------



## harneek

sharu0202 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have u applied for 190 nsw visa????why your agent doesn't upload documents..??


es for 190 but for QLD. I asked him many times but he is not doing. He said it is my job and i will do according to me.

Even i tried to convince him politely and later with heated argue but he is not doing.

CAN'T HELP FOR MYSELF.

When i can expect the CO to approach for documents?


----------



## harneek

Can i contact DIBP via mail to check about the CO status?

Experts pl advice

Pl share the DIBP e-mail id.


----------



## Deep439

Is there anyone who have used evidence of functional english fr his/her spouse??
My wife is B.Com MBA. Evidence should be taken for Bcom or Mba??
Is there any list of universities recognized by dibp in this regard??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## hashtagPR

harneek said:


> Yes for 190. I asked him many times but he is not doing. He said it is my job and i will do according to me.
> 
> Even i tried to convince him politely and later with heated argue but he is not doing.
> 
> CAN'T HELP FOR MYSELF.
> 
> When i can expect the CO to approach for documents?



Once the application is lodged, it is clear that you have to start uploading the available documents.
For Medicals/PCC you could wait for the CO to ask you.
But documents, you are expected to upload them asap.

No idea why your agent is saying the opposite!
You could call DIPB to check if a CO has been assigned yet or not.
All the best


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Deep439 said:


> Is there anyone who have used evidence of functional english fr his/her spouse??
> My wife is B.Com MBA. Evidence should be taken for Bcom or Mba??
> Is there any list of universities recognized by dibp in this regard??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


Hi Sandeep,

Assuming you are referring to medium of instruction letter. If so, you could obtain for both her degrees or either one of them.

The university has a set process for the same. In my case i had to obtain a DD of INR 300 and submit a written letter to the university, who then had couriered the letter to my home address. BTW, don't very about the format, the university has a set format.


----------



## Behzad

Dear friends
I have got two questions
First: how much time do i have after granting visa to enter Australia ?
Second : I applied for 189 visa , is it valid for 5 years? If yes , does the 5 years time start from visa grant time? Or from the time i enter Australia? 
Many thanks


----------



## harshaldesai

Deep439 said:


> Is there anyone who have used evidence of functional english fr his/her spouse??
> My wife is B.Com MBA. Evidence should be taken for Bcom or Mba??
> Is there any list of universities recognized by dibp in this regard??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


In our case I am the dependent and they demanded the same evidence. I got a letter from my university stating that my formal education was done in English. They scanned and sent one letter to me and a copy was couriered to my CO directly.


----------



## harshaldesai

Behzad said:


> Dear friends
> I have got two questions
> First: how much time do i have after granting visa to enter Australia ?
> Second : I applied for 189 visa , is it valid for 5 years? If yes , does the 5 years time start from visa grant time? Or from the time i enter Australia?
> Many thanks


1. Depends. We lodged our application in Aug 2013 and did PCC and meds in Jan 2014 and we got our grant in Feb 2014 with enter by date as 10th Aug 2014. 

2. 5 years from the date you get your grant. My grant date is 26th Feb 2014. 
Must not enter after 26th Feb 2019.
Enter by 10th Aug 2014.


----------



## Deep439

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> Assuming you are referring to medium of instruction letter. If so, you could obtain for both her degrees or either one of them.
> 
> The university has a set process for the same. In my case i had to obtain a DD of INR 300 and submit a written letter to the university, who then had couriered the letter to my home address. BTW, don't very about the format, the university has a set format.


Hii

The required medium of instruction Letter has to made from university or letter from college will also work???

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## Kiran2014

Deep439 said:


> Hii
> 
> The required medium of instruction Letter has to made from university or letter from college will also work???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting



Hi Deep,

Letter from college will work. I got it for my spouse from her MBA college and it worked ! Ill advice, get it from where you feel easier (Bcom or MBA college). The important thing is DIBP wants to check the medium of instruction was English for min *2 YEARS*. All the best.


----------



## dranig

*Job Verification Call*

Hi All,

It would be really great if anyone can share their experiences and views. I have applied for 189 visa on 19/02/2014 and uploaded all documents except ME and PCC. 

1) Will there be job verification call in all the 189 visa applications? I am a software engineer with ACS assessed experience of 4.8 yrs after deducting 2 years. I became eligible for 65 points after gaining experience in my current company which was not assessed by ACS (4 months). So should I expect a job verification call from the CO ? 

2) If so, will they be directly calling on the telephone numbers available on the company website or will they ask for contact person and details? I am bit worried as I wish not to disclose to the current company about the visa application until my visa is granted.

3) Also, when should I proceed for medical examination and PCC. Shall I wait for the CO asking the same?

Awaiting for replies friends...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## chiku2006

dranig said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It would be really great if anyone can share their experiences and views. I have applied for 189 visa on 19/02/2014 and uploaded all documents except ME and PCC.
> 
> 1) Will there be job verification call in all the 189 visa applications? I am a software engineer with ACS assessed experience of 4.8 yrs after deducting 2 years. I became eligible for 65 points after gaining experience in my current company which was not assessed by ACS (4 months). So should I expect a job verification call from the CO ?
> 
> 2) If so, will they be directly calling on the telephone numbers available on the company website or will they ask for contact person and details? I am bit worried as I wish not to disclose to the current company about the visa application until my visa is granted.
> 
> 3) Also, when should I proceed for medical examination and PCC. Shall I wait for the CO asking the same?
> 
> Awaiting for replies friends...:fingerscrossed:


Even I feel very uncomfortable on this verification subject as this may lead to suspicion for the company (which is understandable) then they will start looking for a replacement and god forbid if anything goes wrong in your visa application then you loose your current job as well..


----------



## dranig

@chiku2006, may I know if you had the verification?If so, would you mind letting me know the process?


----------



## chiku2006

dranig said:


> @chiku2006, may I know if you had the verification?If so, would you mind letting me know the process?


Not that I know of but you never know


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi all

I have a query regarding PCC.

I am in dubai presently and applying PCC cos i am shifting job, PCC will be addressed to my new employer.

Can i use the same in the future while applying visa. I am expecting to gety SS by the end of march.

Thanka for your help.

Santhosh


----------



## dranig

As per my understanding Dubai PCC is valid for 3 months. But I am doubtful whether you can use the same issued on your new employer's name for the migration purpose, as it needs you to provide purpose. Hope this helps.


----------



## Santhosh.15

dranig said:


> As per my understanding Dubai PCC is valid for 3 months. But I am doubtful whether you can use the same issued on your new employer's name for the migration purpose, as it needs you to provide purpose. Hope this helps.


Sure mate. Thanks.

In that case, do i need to obtain PCC addressing DIBP??

Santhosh


----------



## nectar_s

misguided said:


> Mate couldn't wait for the grant any longer , so thought should take some time off Expatforum


Dont worry ... something is delayed for better reason...if everything is received on ease, we might forget the real value ..so 
..
but sure you will get soon...will pray for you..


----------



## Pame

dranig said:


> As per my understanding Dubai PCC is valid for 3 months. But I am doubtful whether you can use the same issued on your new employer's name for the migration purpose, as it needs you to provide purpose. Hope this helps.


Mate u have to get Dubai PCC addressing Embassy of Australia rather than new employer, I guess.


----------



## nectar_s

misguided said:


> Mate couldn't wait for the grant any longer , so thought should take some time off Expatforum


Dont worry ... something is delayed for better reason...if everything is received on ease, we might forget the real value ..
..
but sure you will get soon...will pray for you..


----------



## gkkumar

Done with my medicals today !! :horn::horn:


----------



## rAussie

Thank you all guys.

Got my Grant today.

Details in my signature.


----------



## gkkumar

rAussie said:


> Thank you all guys.
> 
> Got my Grant today.
> 
> Details in my signature.


Wowww !! Congratulations !! eace:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Hi Folks, I have a query regarding flight booking for India - Singapore - Australia

I am planning a trip for in-laws and wanted to ask if there will be any problem if I book flights in below manner -

1. Chennai - Singapore return flight [23 April - 8 May]

2. Singapore - Melbourne return flight [23 April - 4 May]

a. Depart from Chennai, Reach Singapore in evening - 23 April

b. Depart from Singapore, Reach Melbourne in morning - 23 April

c. Depart from Melbourne, Reach Singapore in evening - 4 May

d. Stay in Singapore for 4 days

e. Depart from Singapore, Reach Chennai in morning - 8 May

Is the flight booking scheme valid ? People will have valid visas for Singapore and Australia.


----------



## Black_Rose

rAussie said:


> Thank you all guys.
> 
> Got my Grant today.
> 
> Details in my signature.


Many Congratulation. That was pretty quick. All the best Dear. keep us all into your prayer.

May I just ask, what additional documents you provided? did you frontload any documents?


----------



## harshaldesai

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks, I have a query regarding flight booking for India - Singapore - Australia
> 
> I am planning a trip for in-laws and wanted to ask if there will be any problem if I book flights in below manner -
> 
> 1. Chennai - Singapore return flight [23 April - 8 May]
> 
> 2. Singapore - Melbourne return flight [23 April - 4 May]
> 
> a. Depart from Chennai, Reach Singapore in evening - 23 April
> 
> b. Depart from Singapore, Reach Melbourne in morning - 23 April
> 
> c. Depart from Melbourne, Reach Singapore in evening - 4 May
> 
> d. Stay in Singapore for 4 days
> 
> e. Depart from Singapore, Reach Chennai in morning - 8 May
> 
> Is the flight booking scheme valid ? People will have valid visas for Singapore and Australia.


Yes. Its possible. Go to Singapore airlines site and select the "Multi city" option and get the fare. 

Its pretty straight forward.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

harshaldesai said:


> Yes. Its possible. Go to Singapore airlines site and select the "Multi city" option and get the fare.
> 
> Its pretty straight forward.


Booking is not via Multicity option.

Both flights are different return flights.


----------



## Deep439

Kiran2014 said:


> Hi Deep,
> 
> Letter from college will work. I got it for my spouse from her MBA college and it worked ! Ill advice, get it from where you feel easier (Bcom or MBA college). The important thing is DIBP wants to check the medium of instruction was English for min 2 YEARS. All the best.


Thanks kiran

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## Behzad

harshaldesai said:


> 1. Depends. We lodged our application in Aug 2013 and did PCC and meds in Jan 2014 and we got our grant in Feb 2014 with enter by date as 10th Aug 2014.
> 
> 2. 5 years from the date you get your grant. My grant date is 26th Feb 2014.
> Must not enter after 26th Feb 2019.
> Enter by 10th Aug 2014.


Many thanks


----------



## sangramdey

Congrats rAussie... great going.


----------



## RRag

Thanks to everyone in the forum, I got visa grant yesterday 

Special thanks to 0z_dream and vinayapte11

Below are my timelines....

Visa Lodge : 13-11-13 
CO: 13-01-14 (GSM Adelaide - AP)
Medical : 23-01-2014
PCC: 28-01-2014 
Visa Grant: 03-03-2014


----------



## jjjychen

SAMD_Oz said:


> Congrats Akthare and Koiflowerhorn :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Good Luck! Congrats Chen :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: BTW I got the same CO as well... Will let you know the outcome. Good Luck!


 cool! Good luck! wish a speed grant~


----------



## jjjychen

Shiv11 said:


> Hi, My co is same. I uploaded requested doc on 24th feb but no updated yet.


 Hi Shiv, did you also reply the email with request documents attached?


----------



## misguided

nectar_s said:


> Dont worry ... something is delayed for better reason...if everything is received on ease, we might forget the real value ..so
> ..
> but sure you will get soon...will pray for you..


Thanks for the support nectar


----------



## Shiv11

jjjychen said:


> Hi Shiv, did you also reply the email with request documents attached?


Yes I replied the email with all requested docs attached in .rar and within an hour co requested not to share in .rar so again I sent all pdf in email 

and anyway immi account doesn't accept in .rar so there 1st time itself I had uploaded only pdf. 


After that no communication. I am getting impatient


----------



## misguided

Congrats rAussie and RRag

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 
04/03/2014
01 rAussie *53*

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 
03/03/2014
01 IAA81 *82*
02 akthare *59*
03 koiflowerhorn *87*
04 jjjychen *21*
05 RRag *110*

27/02/2014
01 nectar_s *40*
02 rein_marco *29*
03 kaurivneet *45*
04 irrara *15*
05 praveenreddy *169*

26/02/2014
01 Aus2014 *37*
02 harshaldesai *192*

25/02/2014
01 Jas1481 *83*
02 AncientGlory *34*
03 svspavan *66*
04 rahulreshu *83*

21/02/2014
01 nextgoal *31*
02 ut0410 *44*
03 GhouseYaseen *44*
04 rkn0723 *99*
05 akshay1229 *211*


19/02/2014
01 sdpeter *107*
02 n.sh *50*
03 lovebt *32*

18/02/2014
01 yangxh7 *62*
02 nischau *52*
03 2013 *72*
04 Jullz *160* 

17/02/2014
01 Peanut48 *61*
02 AGNES26 *43*
03 bc_ashu *75*
04 AusLover2013 *130* 

14/02/2014
01 garden *37*
02 thinkpanther *28*
03 delta40 *62*
04 naur33n *102*

13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*
03 hashtagPR *48*
04 magneto *52*

12/02/2014
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*
04 cherry83 *51*

11/02/2014
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

10/02/2014
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

08/02/2014
01 mohsinhere *168*

07/02/2014
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

06/02/2014
01 jre05 *51*
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

04/02/2014
01 csa975 *42*


----------



## jjjychen

Deep439 said:


> Is there anyone who have used evidence of functional english fr his/her spouse?? My wife is B.Com MBA. Evidence should be taken for Bcom or Mba?? Is there any list of universities recognized by dibp in this regard?? Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


I my case, my CO provided information detailed as follows: 

You must provide one of the following:

1. your IELTS Test to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5) based on all four components.
Important: If you are using an IELTS test to show functional English, it must be from a test sat no more than 12 months before making your application.

2. evidence that you have a degree, diploma or trade qualification requiring at least two years of full time study or training with all instruction conducted in English

3. evidence that you have completed at least one year of full time study in Australia towards a degree or diploma qualification with all instruction conducted in English

4. evidence that you have completed one of the following at an educational institution where all instruction was conducted in English:
1) your primary education and at least three years of secondary education, or
2) least five years of secondary education.

Please note: If you are using overseas study as evidence you need to provide a letter from the University or College stating that all the instruction was conducted in English accompanied by the Qualification Certificate, Letter of Completion and Academic Transcripts.


----------



## jjjychen

Shiv11 said:


> Yes I replied the email with all requested docs attached in .rar and within an hour co requested not to share in .rar so again I sent all pdf in email and anyway immi account doesn't accept in .rar so there 1st time itself I had uploaded only pdf. After that no communication. I am getting impatient


 wow, I understand. Sorry to hear that. They must get stuck in somewhere. But according to the updates in the forum, at least we know she has been working on it. Shouldn't be long before her next contact/ grant notice. Finger crossed


----------



## Shiv11

jjjychen said:


> wow, I understand. Sorry to hear that. They must get stuck in somewhere. But according to the updates in the forum, at least we know she has been working on it. Shouldn't be long before her next contact/ grant notice. Finger crossed


Thanks jjjychen. Hope this week I will get.


----------



## Ozbabe

Congrats rAussie and Rrag


----------



## rAussie

Black_Rose said:


> Many Congratulation. That was pretty quick. All the best Dear. keep us all into your prayer.
> 
> May I just ask, what additional documents you provided? did you frontload any documents?


I did not front load all the documents. The additional documents requested by CO are


Tax Statement
Form 1221
Form 80
Medical
PCC


----------



## bc_ashu

Dear Amit, I was following your case from WA SS thread. Congratulations on the grant. Hope to see you in Perth.


amitkumarchaudhary said:


> Hey Sathiya...
> 
> Thank you so much....your suggestion played a big role in my success...i believe i am the last one under 141111 category ....I missed 190 but nevertheless I will get PR after 2 year. I am going Bunbury in first week of April...be in touch...its nice place for vacations...I will keep you posted which hotel I am joining. Come down sometime...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Amit


----------



## divsat

*need help in updating visa application for 189*

Hi,

We got the Invite under the 189 category on 27th Jan. I am in the process of submitting the evisa application. While submitting EOI i had given only my spouse as 1 dependant. we were blessed with a child in February. I want to include my child also in my application. But we dont have the passport yet. how can i include her in the visa application. Experts please help.

Thanks


----------



## chiku2006

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks, I have a query regarding flight booking for India - Singapore - Australia
> 
> I am planning a trip for in-laws and wanted to ask if there will be any problem if I book flights in below manner -
> 
> 1. Chennai - Singapore return flight [23 April - 8 May]
> 
> 2. Singapore - Melbourne return flight [23 April - 4 May]
> 
> a. Depart from Chennai, Reach Singapore in evening - 23 April
> 
> b. Depart from Singapore, Reach Melbourne in morning - 23 April
> 
> c. Depart from Melbourne, Reach Singapore in evening - 4 May
> 
> d. Stay in Singapore for 4 days
> 
> e. Depart from Singapore, Reach Chennai in morning - 8 May
> 
> Is the flight booking scheme valid ? People will have valid visas for Singapore and Australia.


Yes you can, this will be known as multi city ticket. .. people have given multiple options of different websites but according to me best option is kayak.com, try it out and you will see the difference


----------



## sumdur

Dear Friends,

Those who have received the Golden e-mail of GRANT please help.

I uploaded additional documents / sent some large files e-mail on 22nd Jan. CO asked me one additioal doucment again which I provided on 1st Feb.

After that CO changed the status of the uploaded document to "Received" on 13th Feb.

After that CO is completely silent. Can somebody please help me with rought timeline of CO issuing the GRANT from the receipt of last document. 

Please help!! I have lodged my VISA application on 14th Dec, It 2.5 months since I am awaiting my GRANT.

I want to take a decision if I should call him and show my eagerness to CO for receipt of GRANT

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## Shiv11

sumdur said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Those who have received the Golden e-mail of GRANT please help.
> 
> I uploaded additional documents / sent some large files e-mail on 22nd Jan. CO asked me one additioal doucment again which I provided on 1st Feb.
> 
> After that CO changed the status of the uploaded document to "Received" on 13th Feb.
> 
> After that CO is completely silent. Can somebody please help me with rought timeline of CO issuing the GRANT from the receipt of last document.
> 
> Please help!! I have lodged my VISA application on 14th Dec, It 2.5 months since I am awaiting my GRANT.
> 
> I want to take a decision if I should call him and show my eagerness to CO for receipt of GRANT
> 
> Regards,
> sumdur


Hi,
I too have same case. Who is ur co?


----------



## Shiv11

Hi All,
Are Form 80 & 1221 same or different? 

I have been asked for Form 80 for subclass 190.

Will co ask form 1221 also? If yes then I can fill and upload now itself.

Please reply.


----------



## sumdur

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> Are Form 80 & 1221 same or different?
> 
> I have been asked for Form 80 for subclass 190.
> 
> Will co ask form 1221 also? If yes then I can fill and upload now itself.
> 
> Please reply.


Dear Shiv,

For 80 and 1221 are different. 

My CO specifically asked for both the forms and and filled the both of them. I suggest not to fill form 1221 if CO have not asked for it.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## sumdur

Dear All,

Since each document "Requested" link allows to upload ONLY one file, I sent some of the documents (such as many payslips) by e-mail to CO. He also acknowleged my e-mail and asked me some other document latter. 
However in the document folder Tax document is still showing the status as "Requested"

Regarding medical - "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." However in document folder it is still shown as "Requested"

Does "Requested" status of the documents which were submitted by e-mail, means that I have to still upload those documents in immiaccount document link?

Please note that CO haven't asked for such uploading of the documents. he is silent for more than 4 weeks.

Kindly guide me as it seems my case is still OPEN and hence CO is not issuing me the GRANT.

regards,
sumdur


----------



## sah23

For all 190 applicants...
DIBP has very few places remaining in the regional and state sponsered for this programe year.
please check DIBP site for more update.


----------



## visakar

My suggestion would be to book singapore airlines flight to Chennai to Melbourne and then you can take a halt in Singapore as per your wish. In this way the flight ticket will be cheap otherwise it will be very expensive.


ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi Folks, I have a query regarding flight booking for India - Singapore - Australia
> 
> I am planning a trip for in-laws and wanted to ask if there will be any problem if I book flights in below manner -
> 
> 1. Chennai - Singapore return flight [23 April - 8 May]
> 
> 2. Singapore - Melbourne return flight [23 April - 4 May]
> 
> a. Depart from Chennai, Reach Singapore in evening - 23 April
> 
> b. Depart from Singapore, Reach Melbourne in morning - 23 April
> 
> c. Depart from Melbourne, Reach Singapore in evening - 4 May
> 
> d. Stay in Singapore for 4 days
> 
> e. Depart from Singapore, Reach Chennai in morning - 8 May
> 
> Is the flight booking scheme valid ? People will have valid visas for Singapore and Australia.


----------



## Shiv11

sah23 said:


> For all 190 applicants...
> DIBP has very few places remaining in the regional and state sponsered for this programe year.
> please check DIBP site for more update.


Could you pls provide the link.


----------



## sah23

Shiv11 said:


> Could you pls provide the link.


couldnot find link this time...but this text have some links...



Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas

Priority processing arrangements apply to most skilled migration applications. These arrangements are set by a Ministerial Direction and determine the order in which the department considers applications.

Each year visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category each year.

The Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements which can affect the order in which applications are considered during the programme year.

The current planning level for the Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration (GSM) category for the 2013-14 programme year is 28 850 visa places.

This category is for applicants who have been sponsored by an eligible relative or those who are nominated by a state or territory government agency. Skilled Regional Sponsored visas include:

Skilled Sponsored subclass 176
Skilled Nominated subclass 190
Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 475
Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 487
Skilled Regional (Provisional) subclass 489
Skilled Designated Area-sponsored (Provisional) subclass 496
Skilled Sponsored subclass 886.

From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements as follows:

decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications; then
family sponsored subclass 489 applications; and
any other Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM applications currently in the final stages of processing. This includes subsequent entrant subclass 489 applications which are exempt from the priority processing arrangements.

Applicants can check the current allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications on the department's website.


----------



## GSingh08

bc_ashu said:


> Dear Amit, I was following your case from WA SS thread. Congratulations on the grant. Hope to see you in Perth.


Congratulation Amit,kindly provide some more info abt ur job category i am also lking for 131411 sub class.


----------



## gkkumar

rAussie said:


> I did not front load all the documents. The additional documents requested by CO are
> 
> 
> Tax Statement
> Form 1221
> Form 80
> Medical
> PCC


When would a CO ask for 1221. Generally, Form 80 must have sufficient information.


----------



## harshaldesai

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Booking is not via Multicity option.
> 
> Both flights are different return flights.


As far as I know it is via Multi City option. In 2012 when I went to Aus my ticketing was as below by Singapore Airlines. 

Mumbai to Melbourne via Singapore 1 night stop over. Nov 2012

Sydney to Ahmedabad via Singapore 2 night stop over. Jan 2013. 

I booked the tickets online on Singapore airlines site directly via the Multi City Option.


----------



## sah23

Hello guys
It would be great if air ticketing is discussed on different thread. Please make a new forum. Thanks alot guys.
Sah23


----------



## rAussie

gkkumar said:


> When would a CO ask for 1221. Generally, Form 80 must have sufficient information.


not sure when CO would ask for 1221.
Anyways, most of the info from form 80 can be copied to Form 1221.

I think one of the few fields extra in 1221 is about any fren/relatives details in Australia


----------



## mandarn10

*CO Timeframe*

Hi Experts,

Could you please share your experience about how much time taken by CO to make the decision on the file? (all the documents are submitted)

I was assigned CO in Nov13. But we were expecting a child; so we put our application on hold. After delivery, we completed remaining processes and finally all the documents were sent to CO on 3rd March.

Now, can someone help me about when can I expect the reply from CO? 

thanks,
Mandar


----------



## ahsan.abbas

cancerianlrules said:


> Guys any views On the above mentioned query?


Hello!

It seems to me that you are also applying under 224111 (Actuary). As I have applied under the same code, it will be good if we remain in touch. 

I have just received my VETASSESS outcome for the said occupation as positive. I would appreciate if you would PM me your email address.

Ahsan


----------



## 0z_dream

*Praise the Lord*

ray: Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine. The simple truth in this story is that you, God of gods, creator and sustainer of all things cared about a little celebration in a little out of the way village. You care enough to make very good wine out of ordinary water, to keep the party going, with abundance! This is the very first stroke of your ministry on earth, and you go over the top. You come to their feast and bring ‘life to the fullest.’
Today morning YOU came into my life and turned water into best aged wine! Thank You Lord for giving me the gift, our GRANT, it is you who gave me, my Lord without you I am nothing, my efforts are nothing .Thank You for touching my heart and showing me the light when I turned to You. 
I have to thank all my frnds here who helped and prayed for me when I was shattered especially jre05, 2013, vinayapte11, Sathiya, nithila.nagu, Panko, sigamani, , SRS_2013, misguided, expat2aus, Manju, Chana, SAMD_Oz, Bliss, bobinv, Peanut48, ratnesh.nagori, Sai2Aus...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

0z_dream said:


> ray: Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine. The simple truth in this story is that you, God of gods, creator and sustainer of all things cared about a little celebration in a little out of the way village. You care enough to make very good wine out of ordinary water, to keep the party going, with abundance! This is the very first stroke of your ministry on earth, and you go over the top. You come to their feast and bring ‘life to the fullest.’
> Today morning YOU came into my life and turned water into best aged wine! Thank You Lord for giving me the gift, our GRANT, it is you who gave me, my Lord without you I am nothing, my efforts are nothing .Thank You for touching my heart and showing me the light when I turned to You.
> I have to thank all my frnds here who helped and prayed for me when I was shattered especially jre05, 2013, vinayapte11, Sathiya, nithila.nagu, Panko, sigamani, , SRS_2013, misguided, expat2aus, Manju, Chana, SAMD_Oz, Bliss, bobinv, Peanut48, ratnesh.nagori, Sai2Aus...


Manu congratulations 0z_dream. Finally the day has come for you. 
all the best.. very happy for you :cheer2:


----------



## msalmank

I received an email from Team 13 today. Although I had already submitted Form 80 and Form 1221 against my visa application, they're inquiring on a few additional details.

I am wondering if I should amend the Form 80 and Form 1221 and rescan and send that to them accordingly, to fulfill their questions? Or should I write up everything in a separate document and create a pdf and send that to them? (They're asking about primary education along with what I did during the summers when I didn't have any school/college, they're asking about my work phone - which I don't have as I work from home over the internet, etc.)

Any help will be highly appreciated.

Regards.
Salman Khalid.


----------



## 0z_dream

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Manu congratulations 0z_dream. Finally the day has come for you.
> all the best.. very happy for you :cheer2:


Thank you ratnesh


----------



## misguided

0z_dream said:


> ray: Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine. The simple truth in this story is that you, God of gods, creator and sustainer of all things cared about a little celebration in a little out of the way village. You care enough to make very good wine out of ordinary water, to keep the party going, with abundance! This is the very first stroke of your ministry on earth, and you go over the top. You come to their feast and bring ‘life to the fullest.’
> Today morning YOU came into my life and turned water into best aged wine! Thank You Lord for giving me the gift, our GRANT, it is you who gave me, my Lord without you I am nothing, my efforts are nothing .Thank You for touching my heart and showing me the light when I turned to You.
> I have to thank all my frnds here who helped and prayed for me when I was shattered especially jre05, 2013, vinayapte11, Sathiya, nithila.nagu, Panko, sigamani, , SRS_2013, misguided, expat2aus, Manju, Chana, SAMD_Oz, Bliss, bobinv, Peanut48, ratnesh.nagori, Sai2Aus...


Good Lord.....congratulations mate. It has been a long wait , but finally it has come through  Congrats again :israel:


----------



## 0z_dream

jfmiti said:


> Congrats ..................
> Finally u win over the battle..............


yea praise the Lord


----------



## misguided

Long awaited this one  FInally your name on the list mate . I appreciate your updating the list religiously , even when you were waiting for your grant 

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 
05/03/2014
01 0z_dream *83*


----------



## hashtagPR

0z_dream said:


> ray: Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine. The simple truth in this story is that you, God of gods, creator and sustainer of all things cared about a little celebration in a little out of the way village. You care enough to make very good wine out of ordinary water, to keep the party going, with abundance! This is the very first stroke of your ministry on earth, and you go over the top. You come to their feast and bring ‘life to the fullest.’
> Today morning YOU came into my life and turned water into best aged wine! Thank You Lord for giving me the gift, our GRANT, it is you who gave me, my Lord without you I am nothing, my efforts are nothing .Thank You for touching my heart and showing me the light when I turned to You.
> I have to thank all my frnds here who helped and prayed for me when I was shattered especially jre05, 2013, vinayapte11, Sathiya, nithila.nagu, Panko, sigamani, , SRS_2013, misguided, expat2aus, Manju, Chana, SAMD_Oz, Bliss, bobinv, Peanut48, ratnesh.nagori, Sai2Aus...




Congrats!


----------



## TimeSpace

0z_dream said:


> ray: Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine. The simple truth in this story is that you, God of gods, creator and sustainer of all things cared about a little celebration in a little out of the way village. You care enough to make very good wine out of ordinary water, to keep the party going, with abundance! This is the very first stroke of your ministry on earth, and you go over the top. You come to their feast and bring ‘life to the fullest.’
> Today morning YOU came into my life and turned water into best aged wine! Thank You Lord for giving me the gift, our GRANT, it is you who gave me, my Lord without you I am nothing, my efforts are nothing .Thank You for touching my heart and showing me the light when I turned to You.
> I have to thank all my frnds here who helped and prayed for me when I was shattered especially jre05, 2013, vinayapte11, Sathiya, nithila.nagu, Panko, sigamani, , SRS_2013, misguided, expat2aus, Manju, Chana, SAMD_Oz, Bliss, bobinv, Peanut48, ratnesh.nagori, Sai2Aus...


Congrats,dude!
You know what I promised you!


----------



## 0z_dream

misguided said:


> Long awaited this one  FInally your name on the list mate . I appreciate your updating the list religiously , even when you were waiting for your grant
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:*
> 05/03/2014
> 01 0z_dream *83*


Thanks misguided


----------



## 0z_dream

TimeSpace said:


> Congrats,dude!
> You know what I promised you!


Yea you promised me this week, thanks my frnd


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> Yea you promised me this week, thanks my frnd


yayy.. oZ_dream, finally your oz's dream has come true... Coolllll..

I am glad for your success with visa application....

Now, you need to change ur name to oz_reality...LOL..

.. Hope this would be one of your key achievements..:wave:

Best of luck for your future life in Australia mean wile i must be prepared to face your disturbance regarding accommodation, and so on.. 

Regards,

sathiya


----------



## 0z_dream

sathiyaseelan said:


> yayy.. oZ_dream, finally your oz's dream has come true... Coolllll..
> 
> I am glad for your success with visa application....
> 
> Now, you need to change ur name to oz_reality...LOL..
> 
> .. Hope this would be one of your key achievements..:wave:
> 
> Best of luck for your future life in Australia mean wile i must be prepared to face your disturbance regarding accommodation, and so on..
> 
> Regards,
> 
> sathiya


Thnaks sathiya.. yea sure i might be disturbing u more . Btw when r u planning to travel to aus


----------



## sathiyaseelan

0z_dream said:


> Thnaks sathiya.. yea sure i might be disturbing u more . Btw when r u planning to travel to aus


on 18th April, 2014 from Chennai to Melbourne. Whats urs?


----------



## 0z_dream

sathiyaseelan said:


> on 18th April, 2014 from Chennai to Melbourne. Whats urs?


not yet planned, may be in aug or sept


----------



## venu.koyyada

*Whether to apply for 189 or 190*

Hi Folks,

I have done my assessment from ACS (ICT Business Analyst) and currently standing at 55 points.

To gain 5 more points, I am getting my wife's skills assessment from Engineers Australia and their processing time is 12 - 16 weeks. By July / August will get the report.

Then I will be having 60 points, should I apply for 189 or go for state sponsorship from Victoria to get additional 5 points, so that I will be in safe zone.

I got to know that, applications with 60 points are generally picked up late and the processing time for EOI and getting visa will be not less than 6 months and chances of getting visa rejected. Is it true?

And, if I go for state sponsorship chances of rejection of visa is very weak and processing time is fast. 

Kindly let me know your suggestions.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*not yet planned, may be in aug or sept.*

Thats good oz_dream. hope we can meet there in aussie.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi All

I got CO today. He asked for following (Just worried about why Evidence of Character twice.
Form 80 I know but what is the other

regards

Evidence of Character

Evidence of Health - HAP ID: 5437734

Evidence of Character

● Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment

Additional personal particulars information - Form 1221

● Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form


----------



## 0z_dream

sathiyaseelan said:


> *not yet planned, may be in aug or sept.*
> 
> Thats good oz_dream. hope we can meet there in aussie.


Yea sure


----------



## ysh2025

Hi everyone,

I'm still new to this forum and the intention of skilled migration to OZ, but I have spent a reasonable amount of time gathering information and now have identified that 189 or 190 visa is the one I'd like to go with which suits my case the best. So I started compiling my CDR and wanting to get an EA assessment. However my dilemma at the moment is I don't want my current company know I intend to leave for OZ before I am finally granted the visa, but from what I've gathered, not only the CDR requires an employer letter stating the status of my current employment, but also at the visa application stage the CO could also possibly ring up the HR of my company for verification. So is what I'm thinking the scenario that generally happens? Is there a way to avoid my employer acknowledging my potential resignation until my EA assessment, visa, etc all sorted?


----------



## Panko

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! You did it!!!!
It was a long wait.....but worth waiting for!!!!
Great news buddy!

So...when are you leaving and which city????

Congrats once again!!! lane:




0z_dream said:


> ray: Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine. The simple truth in this story is that you, God of gods, creator and sustainer of all things cared about a little celebration in a little out of the way village. You care enough to make very good wine out of ordinary water, to keep the party going, with abundance! This is the very first stroke of your ministry on earth, and you go over the top. You come to their feast and bring ‘life to the fullest.’
> Today morning YOU came into my life and turned water into best aged wine! Thank You Lord for giving me the gift, our GRANT, it is you who gave me, my Lord without you I am nothing, my efforts are nothing .Thank You for touching my heart and showing me the light when I turned to You.
> I have to thank all my frnds here who helped and prayed for me when I was shattered especially jre05, 2013, vinayapte11, Sathiya, nithila.nagu, Panko, sigamani, , SRS_2013, misguided, expat2aus, Manju, Chana, SAMD_Oz, Bliss, bobinv, Peanut48, ratnesh.nagori, Sai2Aus...


----------



## LynneHardaker

Shiv11 said:


> Could you pls provide the link.


 can I have the link. What happens if they run out do we have to go through everything again?


----------



## LynneHardaker

I received an email advising me of this yesterday feeling really nervous about this as this the first communication I had from them. I have applied state sponsor 190 everything submitted including Medicals and police checks. Playing the waiting game 😤


----------



## sah23

LynneHardaker said:


> can I have the link. What happens if they run out do we have to go through everything again?


No I dont think so if they run out our files will be processed in next programe year that is july....I cant find the link at the moment will try to paste it asap.
This information was updated on 28th feb


----------



## rajfirst

*Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2013/14 total activity*

ACT	| NSW | NT	|QLD|	SA	|TAS|	VIC	|WA	|Total
570	|3663	|197	|366|	1341	|61	|2055|	2004	|*10 257*

So far (till Jan) only 10257 visas have been approved by States. Allocated count is 28 850.


Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas

https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm


----------



## Mack1982

Hi,

When uploading the documents, is there a size limit?

Thanks


----------



## rajfirst

Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When uploading the documents, is there a size limit?
> 
> Thanks


5 MB per document. Max files 60 per person.


----------



## tianna

sah23 said:


> No I dont think so if they run out our files will be processed in next programe year that is july....I cant find the link at the moment will try to paste it asap.
> This information was updated on 28th feb


Here is the link

Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas


----------



## sumdur

tianna said:


> Here is the link
> 
> Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas


How about 189. Can you send us processing time for 189 visas


----------



## tipzstamatic

sumdur said:


> How about 189. Can you send us processing time for 189 visas


if you search the immi website for processing times for 189 youll get below result 

Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


----------



## dhawalswamy

Is there any excel file where all visa applicants are maintaining their data ??

Recently 190 visa applicant of which date, got CO allocated?


----------



## sharu0202

LynneHardaker said:


> I received an email advising me of this yesterday feeling really nervous about this as this the first communication I had from them. I have applied state sponsor 190 everything submitted including Medicals and police checks. Playing the waiting game 😤


hi....

when did you lodge your visa.....???i've also applied for 190 on 31st january.....


----------



## LynneHardaker

Hi 2nd week of Jan


----------



## sharu0202

LynneHardaker said:


> Hi 2nd week of Jan


ohh no....

does it mean that we will not get grant???what is your occupation code???


----------



## Yenigalla

Total allocation for GSM state/territory nominated is 28850., So far they have issued around 10,300 invitations. So don't worry,


----------



## TimeSpace

Yenigalla said:


> Total allocation for GSM state/territory nominated is 28850., So far they have issued around 10,300 invitations. So don't worry,


If you take the spouses and other dependants of all primary applicants into consideration, you may get the point.


----------



## Ozbabe

0z_dream said:


> ray: Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine.


Congrats! I have been itching to hear this good news. Enjoy you new life...


----------



## dhawalswamy

Yenigalla said:


> Total allocation for GSM state/territory nominated is 28850., So far they have issued around 10,300 invitations. So don't worry,



i dont think secondary applicants would make a count, as they give occupational ceilings and other limits on the basis of vacant jobs in australia and most secondary applicants are not going to fill that up.

but 28850 is not for 190 itself, it is for total of 7 visa classes.... whereas 10,300 invitations are issued only for 190. what numbers are existing for other 6 classes we dont have any idea.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



0z_dream said:


> ray: Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine. The simple truth in this story is that you, God of gods, creator and sustainer of all things cared about a little celebration in a little out of the way village. You care enough to make very good wine out of ordinary water, to keep the party going, with abundance! This is the very first stroke of your ministry on earth, and you go over the top. You come to their feast and bring ‘life to the fullest.’
> Today morning YOU came into my life and turned water into best aged wine! Thank You Lord for giving me the gift, our GRANT, it is you who gave me, my Lord without you I am nothing, my efforts are nothing .Thank You for touching my heart and showing me the light when I turned to You.
> I have to thank all my frnds here who helped and prayed for me when I was shattered especially jre05, 2013, vinayapte11, Sathiya, nithila.nagu, Panko, sigamani, , SRS_2013, misguided, expat2aus, Manju, Chana, SAMD_Oz, Bliss, bobinv, Peanut48, ratnesh.nagori, Sai2Aus...


.

Hi Oz Dream,

Finally your Ozzy dream has come to life and you have rightly praised God for his perfectness, What a wonderful way to putforth your feelings and thoughts. I like it.

God is Great and He is always Good.

All the best, do stay in touch with the group and as Garry has suggested please do join the whatsapp group, so that we all could meet someday very soon.

God Bless.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



LynneHardaker said:


> I received an email advising me of this yesterday feeling really nervous about this as this the first communication I had from them. I have applied state sponsor 190 everything submitted including Medicals and police checks. Playing the waiting game 😤


Hi Lynee,

Would be great if you could update your signature, so that we could respond with more clarity.

Have you received your sponsorship or are you still in the process. What subclass have your opted for?


----------



## harbhar

dhawalswamy said:


> Is there any excel file where all visa applicants are maintaining their data ??
> 
> Recently 190 visa applicant of which date, got CO allocated?


You can find the excel here - http://goo.gl/EAGZal


----------



## finaus

REGARDING 2013/14 PLANNED 28 850 VISAS (States/territory and regional nominated), DOES IT INCLUDE THE NUMBER OF VISAS FOR DEPENDENTS AS WELL???? no guesses please


----------



## DSS

0z_dream said:


> ray: Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine. The simple truth in this story is that you, God of gods, creator and sustainer of all things cared about a little celebration in a little out of the way village. You care enough to make very good wine out of ordinary water, to keep the party going, with abundance! This is the very first stroke of your ministry on earth, and you go over the top. You come to their feast and bring ‘life to the fullest.’
> Today morning YOU came into my life and turned water into best aged wine! Thank You Lord for giving me the gift, our GRANT, it is you who gave me, my Lord without you I am nothing, my efforts are nothing .Thank You for touching my heart and showing me the light when I turned to You.
> I have to thank all my frnds here who helped and prayed for me when I was shattered especially jre05, 2013, vinayapte11, Sathiya, nithila.nagu, Panko, sigamani, , SRS_2013, misguided, expat2aus, Manju, Chana, SAMD_Oz, Bliss, bobinv, Peanut48, ratnesh.nagori, Sai2Aus...


Congrats dear!


----------



## RRag

Hello Guys,

After getting visa grant here I am in confused state again, Let me describe what happened.

I work for a Indian MNC company which has operations in Australia. Today I informed my manager about my visa grant and told him that I am going to quite the company soon, he immediately offered me a project in Melbourne, But I have 190 visa which is bonded with SA. Is there any way I can work in Melbourne with a SA SS 190 visa?

Please advise…..


----------



## Black_Rose

0z_dream said:


> ray: Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine. The simple truth in this story is that you, God of gods, creator and sustainer of all things cared about a little celebration in a little out of the way village. You care enough to make very good wine out of ordinary water, to keep the party going, with abundance! This is the very first stroke of your ministry on earth, and you go over the top. You come to their feast and bring ‘life to the fullest.’
> Today morning YOU came into my life and turned water into best aged wine! Thank You Lord for giving me the gift, our GRANT, it is you who gave me, my Lord without you I am nothing, my efforts are nothing .Thank You for touching my heart and showing me the light when I turned to You.
> I have to thank all my frnds here who helped and prayed for me when I was shattered especially jre05, 2013, vinayapte11, Sathiya, nithila.nagu, Panko, sigamani, , SRS_2013, misguided, expat2aus, Manju, Chana, SAMD_Oz, Bliss, bobinv, Peanut48, ratnesh.nagori, Sai2Aus...


Congrats. Happy to see your grant. Who will update the list now arty:


----------



## Gandhara

dhawalswamy said:


> i dont think secondary applicants would make a count, as they give occupational ceilings and other limits on the basis of vacant jobs in australia and most secondary applicants are not going to fill that up.
> 
> but 28850 is not for 190 itself, it is for total of 7 visa classes.... whereas 10,300 invitations are issued only for 190. what numbers are existing for other 6 classes we dont have any idea.


 But then what does the following statement mean on the Skill Select webpage? 

"_State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations_"


----------



## Sai2Aus

0z_dream said:


> ray: Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine. The simple truth in this story is that you, God of gods, creator and sustainer of all things cared about a little celebration in a little out of the way village. You care enough to make very good wine out of ordinary water, to keep the party going, with abundance! This is the very first stroke of your ministry on earth, and you go over the top. You come to their feast and bring &#145;life to the fullest.&#146;
> Today morning YOU came into my life and turned water into best aged wine! Thank You Lord for giving me the gift, our GRANT, it is you who gave me, my Lord without you I am nothing, my efforts are nothing .Thank You for touching my heart and showing me the light when I turned to You.
> I have to thank all my frnds here who helped and prayed for me when I was shattered especially jre05, 2013, vinayapte11, Sathiya, nithila.nagu, Panko, sigamani, , SRS_2013, misguided, expat2aus, Manju, Chana, SAMD_Oz, Bliss, bobinv, Peanut48, ratnesh.nagori, Sai2Aus...


Oz dream.. many many congratulations. . Your wait paid off now.. very very happy for u.. though I wasnt avtive in this thread very kind of u to remember me and mention my name.. 

Best of luck for all ur future endeavours.. when and where is your move??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## askmohit

Not Sure if I any CO is allocated to my case or not.. Front loaded all docs except FORM 80 for wife because i have loaded form 1221 for her. Which was there in her required docs list.


----------



## askmohit

> Originally Posted by 0z_dream View Post
> Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine. The simple truth in this story is that you, God of gods, creator and sustainer of all things cared about a little celebration in a little out of the way village. You care enough to make very good wine out of ordinary water, to keep the party going, with abundance! This is the very first stroke of your ministry on earth, and you go over the top. You come to their feast and bring ‘life to the fullest.’
> Today morning YOU came into my life and turned water into best aged wine! Thank You Lord for giving me the gift, our GRANT, it is you who gave me, my Lord without you I am nothing, my efforts are nothing .Thank You for touching my heart and showing me the light when I turned to You.
> I have to thank all my frnds here who helped and prayed for me when I was shattered especially jre05, 2013, vinayapte11, Sathiya, nithila.nagu, Panko, sigamani, , SRS_2013, misguided, expat2aus, Manju, Chana, SAMD_Oz, Bliss, bobinv, Peanut48, ratnesh.nagori, Sai2Aus...


Congrats OZ...


----------



## jre05

0z_dream said:


> ray: Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine. The simple truth in this story is that you, God of gods, creator and sustainer of all things cared about a little celebration in a little out of the way village. You care enough to make very good wine out of ordinary water, to keep the party going, with abundance! This is the very first stroke of your ministry on earth, and you go over the top. You come to their feast and bring ‘life to the fullest.’
> Today morning YOU came into my life and turned water into best aged wine! Thank You Lord for giving me the gift, our GRANT, it is you who gave me, my Lord without you I am nothing, my efforts are nothing .Thank You for touching my heart and showing me the light when I turned to You.
> I have to thank all my frnds here who helped and prayed for me when I was shattered especially jre05, 2013, vinayapte11, Sathiya, nithila.nagu, Panko, sigamani, , SRS_2013, misguided, expat2aus, Manju, Chana, SAMD_Oz, Bliss, bobinv, Peanut48, ratnesh.nagori, Sai2Aus...


Many congratulations   Very happy for you arty:

All the best for your future life in Australia


----------



## Hmenon

jre05 said:


> Many congratulations   Very happy for you arty:
> 
> All the best for your future life in Australia


Congratulations.


----------



## nupur

0z_dream said:


> ray: Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine. The simple truth in this story is that you, God of gods, creator and sustainer of all things cared about a little celebration in a little out of the way village. You care enough to make very good wine out of ordinary water, to keep the party going, with abundance! This is the very first stroke of your ministry on earth, and you go over the top. You come to their feast and bring ‘life to the fullest.’
> Today morning YOU came into my life and turned water into best aged wine! Thank You Lord for giving me the gift, our GRANT, it is you who gave me, my Lord without you I am nothing, my efforts are nothing .Thank You for touching my heart and showing me the light when I turned to You.
> I have to thank all my frnds here who helped and prayed for me when I was shattered especially jre05, 2013, vinayapte11, Sathiya, nithila.nagu, Panko, sigamani, , SRS_2013, misguided, expat2aus, Manju, Chana, SAMD_Oz, Bliss, bobinv, Peanut48, ratnesh.nagori, Sai2Aus...



iam soooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!arty:congratulations girl!!!!


----------



## nupur

*query!!!*

dear seniors please help,

The verifying officer mailed to my hr asking if my docs are authenticated 2)my desgination3)my job duties4)my salary and job duration..My hr reverted to VO saying docs are authenticate however they didnt ans the other qs..so VO mails them back asking my hr to speak to her but my hR has refused to do that.As per my consultant have asked me to atleast request my hr to mail that they cant give confidential details about the employee...WHat happens if i ask my hr to do this as otherwise my hr is not ready to ans all the qs asked ??:drama:


----------



## rajfirst

dhawalswamy said:


> i dont think secondary applicants would make a count, as they give occupational ceilings and other limits on the basis of vacant jobs in australia and most secondary applicants are not going to fill that up.
> 
> but 28850 is not for 190 itself, it is for total of 7 visa classes.... whereas 10,300 invitations are issued only for 190. what numbers are existing for other 6 classes we dont have any idea.


10300 includes the following visa categories, not just 190.

Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) - 7788
Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) - 1140
Business Innovation and Investment (subclass 188) - 1195
Business Talent (Permanent) (subclass 132) - 134

and 28850 is not for 7 visa classes.. Only for State/Territory nominated (means above 4 visa categories only)


----------



## Pailas

Hi guys...

Finally received the golden mail this morning... Couldn't believe it... It's been a long journey for more than 16 months... Was just back from office... Trying to sync this news.... 

Before that... I have to thank all my friends here who helped me Sathiyaseelan, svspavan, Vamshi, ratnesh.nagori, LP8056, jayptl etc.... Couldn't recollect all the names... This couldn't have happened without the help and encouragement from this forum...

Thanks once again...


----------



## krish82

Pailas said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Finally received the golden mail this morning... Couldn't believe it... It's been a long journey for more than 16 months... Was just back from office... Trying to sync this news....
> 
> Before that... I have to thank all my friends here who helped me Sathiyaseelan, svspavan, Vamshi, ratnesh.nagori, LP8056, jayptl etc.... Couldn't recollect all the names... This couldn't have happened without the help and encouragement from this forum...
> 
> Thanks once again...


Hi,
Congrat all the best for your future steps...


----------



## Pailas

krish82 said:


> Hi, Congrat all the best for your future steps...


Thank you Krish...


----------



## DSS

Pailas said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Finally received the golden mail this morning... Couldn't believe it... It's been a long journey for more than 16 months... Was just back from office... Trying to sync this news....
> 
> Before that... I have to thank all my friends here who helped me Sathiyaseelan, svspavan, Vamshi, ratnesh.nagori, LP8056, jayptl etc.... Couldn't recollect all the names... This couldn't have happened without the help and encouragement from this forum...
> 
> Thanks once again...


Congrats


----------



## msalmank

Hi Seniors,

I received an email from Team 13 today. Although I had already submitted Form 80 and Form 1221 against my visa application, they're inquiring on a few additional details that were mainly covered in Form 80 to begin with.

I am wondering if I should amend the Form 80 and Form 1221 and rescan and send that to them accordingly, to fulfill their questions? Or should I write up everything in a separate document and create a pdf and send that to them? (They're asking about primary education along with what I did during the summers when I didn't have any school/college, they're asking about my work phone - which I don't have as I work from home over the internet, etc.)

Since they do not specifically mention any form in their email, but items for clarification only, I'm wondering if I should write up everything in a standard format in a new word document rather than amending my original Form 80... Any help will be highly appreciated.

Regards.
Salman Khalid.


----------



## Pailas

0z_dream said:


> ray: Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine. The simple truth in this story is that you, God of gods, creator and sustainer of all things cared about a little celebration in a little out of the way village. You care enough to make very good wine out of ordinary water, to keep the party going, with abundance! This is the very first stroke of your ministry on earth, and you go over the top. You come to their feast and bring &#145;life to the fullest.&#146; Today morning YOU came into my life and turned water into best aged wine! Thank You Lord for giving me the gift, our GRANT, it is you who gave me, my Lord without you I am nothing, my efforts are nothing .Thank You for touching my heart and showing me the light when I turned to You. I have to thank all my frnds here who helped and prayed for me when I was shattered especially jre05, 2013, vinayapte11, Sathiya, nithila.nagu, Panko, sigamani, , SRS_2013, misguided, expat2aus, Manju, Chana, SAMD_Oz, Bliss, bobinv, Peanut48, ratnesh.nagori, Sai2Aus...


Congratulations buddy... All the best for your next move....


----------



## Pailas

DSS said:


> Congrats


Thank you DSS...


----------



## adudecool

RRag said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After getting visa grant here I am in confused state again, Let me describe what happened.
> 
> I work for a Indian MNC company which has operations in Australia. Today I informed my manager about my visa grant and told him that I am going to quite the company soon, he immediately offered me a project in Melbourne, But I have 190 visa which is bonded with SA. Is there any way I can work in Melbourne with a SA SS 190 visa?
> 
> Please advise…..


I don't think that's possible, the first and foremost condition of state sponsorship is to stay and work in the state for at least 2 years, I thought you wrote an essay on why your chose SA over others while applying for state sponsorship  .. But yes it would be great if someone could give a second opinion on this,cheers mate


----------



## Mack1982

Hi,

My wife has slightly different spellings in her old passport. Now when lodging the visa application, should i mention her name in the old passport in the "Other names, or have been, known by" field.


----------



## VChiri

Hi Guys 

I wanted to find out whats the average waiting time for CO allocation once the visa has been lodged? I have been looking at some peoples time lines and have calculated 2weeks? Am i correct in assuming that?


----------



## adudecool

Gandhara said:


> But then what does the following statement mean on the Skill Select webpage?
> 
> "State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations"


Well by literally reading the statements, it looks like good news, this means previously applicable limits i.e max limit of application for a skilled occupation in a year has been removed for State and territory nominated visas catagory.


----------



## adudecool

Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When uploading the documents, is there a size limit?
> 
> Thanks


Try to keep it under 5mb for each file you upload


----------



## ahmedkhoja

Dear all

I came across some posts mentioning limitations with 190 visa limits. Is there some issue? As my case is currently submitted for SS and hopeful or receiving nomination this month end or start of next week


----------



## misguided

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 
05/03/2014
01 0z_dream *83*

04/03/2014
01 rAussie *53*

03/03/2014
01 IAA81 *82*
02 akthare *59*
03 koiflowerhorn *87*
04 jjjychen *21*
05 RRag *110*

27/02/2014
01 nectar_s *40*
02 rein_marco *29*
03 kaurivneet *45*
04 irrara *15*
05 praveenreddy *169*

26/02/2014
01 Aus2014 *37*
02 harshaldesai *192*

25/02/2014
01 Jas1481 *83*
02 AncientGlory *34*
03 svspavan *66*
04 rahulreshu *83*

21/02/2014
01 nextgoal *31*
02 ut0410 *44*
03 GhouseYaseen *44*
04 rkn0723 *99*
05 akshay1229 *211*


19/02/2014
01 sdpeter *107*
02 n.sh *50*
03 lovebt *32*

18/02/2014
01 yangxh7 *62*
02 nischau *52*
03 2013 *72*
04 Jullz *160* 

17/02/2014
01 Peanut48 *61*
02 AGNES26 *43*
03 bc_ashu *75*
04 AusLover2013 *130* 

14/02/2014
01 garden *37*
02 thinkpanther *28*
03 delta40 *62*
04 naur33n *102*

13/02/2014
01 micalparkz *88*
02 DesiTadka *98*
03 hashtagPR *48*
04 magneto *52*

12/02/2014
01 zlb *16*
02 rubonno1 *57*
03 SRS_2013 *55*
04 cherry83 *51*

11/02/2014
01 thirusat *55*
02 Maverick7185 *92*

10/02/2014
01 bliss *56*
02 nadh1981 *68*
03 rjx *103*
04 shreyas.mys *21*

08/02/2014
01 mohsinhere *168*

07/02/2014
01 aryal *76*
02 saghirq *91*
03 Juancho *59*
04 Blesse *64*
05 farhanpk *53*

06/02/2014
01 jre05 *51*
02 ratnesh.nagori *50*
03 imrukhan81 *40*
04 upendrasingh *64*
05 BlackBelt *52*
06 Bhupesh545 *217*
07 Sharmaabhi *63*

04/02/2014
01 csa975 *42*


----------



## LynneHardaker

Hi mine has been 6 weeks


----------



## Shiv11

*Got Email from CO- Urgent*

Hi Guys,
I am in trouble and need expert and experienced help.


Last night I got Email from My CO that I am not meeting 60 points. The reason they are not considering initial 4 Years of work Experience which ACS was deducted in ACS Result Letter but my 4 friends (In month of January) they got Grant with similar case.

I have claimed below points:
Age: 30
Offshore Experience: 10
Aus Experience: 5
IELTs: 6.5 Average :0
Qualification (EEE Engineering): 15
VIC SS: 5

but based on ACS letter, CO is not considering Offshore Experience: 10.

I have worked from Jan-2007 but ACS considered from Feb-2011 with below statement

"The following employment after February 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

but they have listed all experience in my letter from Jan-2007 to Aug-2013.

I need expert advise. If anyone had similar case please reply as soon as possible.

Another thing: I have Completed "*Microsoft Certified Solution Expert*" Certification.

Total 6 exams to get this Certificate
1st Exam I wrote Sep-2009 and last Nov-2013.

I heard that "Microsoft Certified Solution Expert" they consider as diploma and I can get some point (5) for this.

If nothing is working then I would like to know that Shall I get refund in case I withdraw application and What reason I should give for full refund.


----------



## tipzstamatic

Shiv11 said:


> Hi Guys, I am in trouble and need expert and experienced help. Last night I got Email from My CO that I am not meeting 60 points. The reason they are not considering initial 4 Years of work Experience which ACS was deducted in ACS Result Letter but my 4 friends (In month of January) they got Grant with similar case. I have claimed below points: Age: 30 Offshore Experience: 10 Aus Experience: 5 IELTs: 6.5 Average :0 Qualification (EEE Engineering): 15 VIC SS: 5 but based on ACS letter, CO is not considering Offshore Experience: 10. I have worked from Jan-2007 but ACS considered from Feb-2011 with below statement "The following employment after February 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code." but they have listed all experience in my letter from Jan-2007 to Aug-2013. I need expert advise. If anyone had similar case please reply as soon as possible. Another thing: I have Completed "Microsoft Certified Solution Expert" Certification. Total 6 exams to get this Certificate 1st Exam I wrote Sep-2009 and last Nov-2013. I heard that "Microsoft Certified Solution Expert" they consider as diploma and I can get some point (5) for this. If nothing is working then I would like to know that Shall I get refund in case I withdraw application and What reason I should give for full refund.


Unfortunately, ACS only listed down all your experience to show what they reviewed or assessed. You should have only flagged as relevant experience after feb 2011.


----------



## bapan

Shiv11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am in trouble and need expert and experienced help.
> 
> 
> Last night I got Email from My CO that I am not meeting 60 points. The reason they are not considering initial 4 Years of work Experience which ACS was deducted in ACS Result Letter but my 4 friends (In month of January) they got Grant with similar case.
> 
> I have claimed below points:
> Age: 30
> Offshore Experience: 10
> Aus Experience: 5
> IELTs: 6.5 Average :0
> Qualification (EEE Engineering): 15
> VIC SS: 5
> 
> but based on ACS letter, CO is not considering Offshore Experience: 10.
> 
> I have worked from Jan-2007 but ACS considered from Feb-2011 with below statement
> 
> "The following employment after February 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> but they have listed all experience in my letter from Jan-2007 to Aug-2013.
> 
> I need expert advise. If anyone had similar case please reply as soon as possible.
> 
> Another thing: I have Completed "*Microsoft Certified Solution Expert*" Certification.
> 
> Total 6 exams to get this Certificate
> 1st Exam I wrote Sep-2009 and last Nov-2013.
> 
> I heard that "Microsoft Certified Solution Expert" they consider as diploma and I can get some point (5) for this.
> 
> If nothing is working then I would like to know that Shall I get refund in case I withdraw application and What reason I should give for full refund.


What is you offshore working position, Software Engineer?
It seems your applied job category is software engineer.
"The following employment after February 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."


----------



## Shiv11

bapan said:


> What is you offshore working position, Software Engineer?
> It seems your applied job category is software engineer.
> "The following employment after February 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."


Yes
I have 3 companies experience for offshore
1st jan 2007 to dec 2007 as software engineer
2nd dec 2007 to aug 2010 as program analyst
3rd aug 2010 to may 2012 team lead and assistant project manager
And then in june 2012 my 3rd company sent to me to aus on 457 and still in aus.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

RRag said:


> Thanks to everyone in the forum, I got visa grant yesterday
> 
> Special thanks to 0z_dream and vinayapte11
> 
> Below are my timelines....
> 
> Visa Lodge : 13-11-13
> CO: 13-01-14 (GSM Adelaide - AP)
> Medical : 23-01-2014
> PCC: 28-01-2014
> Visa Grant: 03-03-2014





Pailas said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Finally received the golden mail this morning... Couldn't believe it... It's been a long journey for more than 16 months... Was just back from office... Trying to sync this news....
> 
> Before that... I have to thank all my friends here who helped me Sathiyaseelan, svspavan, Vamshi, ratnesh.nagori, LP8056, jayptl etc.... Couldn't recollect all the names... This couldn't have happened without the help and encouragement from this forum...
> 
> Thanks once again...


Congrats Rag & Pailas :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: 

Good Luck!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

0z_dream said:


> ray: Jesus, I remember today of your miracle at Cana, when you changed water to wine. The simple truth in this story is that you, God of gods, creator and sustainer of all things cared about a little celebration in a little out of the way village. You care enough to make very good wine out of ordinary water, to keep the party going, with abundance! This is the very first stroke of your ministry on earth, and you go over the top. You come to their feast and bring ‘life to the fullest.’
> Today morning YOU came into my life and turned water into best aged wine! Thank You Lord for giving me the gift, our GRANT, it is you who gave me, my Lord without you I am nothing, my efforts are nothing .Thank You for touching my heart and showing me the light when I turned to You.
> I have to thank all my frnds here who helped and prayed for me when I was shattered especially jre05, 2013, vinayapte11, Sathiya, nithila.nagu, Panko, sigamani, , SRS_2013, misguided, expat2aus, Manju, Chana, SAMD_Oz, Bliss, bobinv, Peanut48, ratnesh.nagori, Sai2Aus...


Congrats friend :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Very happy for you!

Good Luck!


----------



## bapan

Shiv11 said:


> Yes
> I have 3 companies experience for offshore
> 1st jan 2007 to dec 2007 as software engineer
> 2nd dec 2007 to aug 2010 as program analyst
> 3rd aug 2010 to may 2012 team lead and assistant project manager
> And then in june 2012 my 3rd company sent to me to aus on 457 and still in aus.


Did you submit your experience certificate as below?
1st jan 2007 to dec 2007 as software engineer
2nd dec 2007 to aug 2010 as program analyst
3rd aug 2010 to may 2012 team lead and assistant project manager

If so, I think that is the reason why CO told you that.
If all of your exp certficates are as software engg, then may be ok.
Just this is my opinion.


----------



## tipzstamatic

bapan said:


> Did you submit your experience certificate as below?
> 1st jan 2007 to dec 2007 as software engineer
> 2nd dec 2007 to aug 2010 as program analyst
> 3rd aug 2010 to may 2012 team lead and assistant project manager
> 
> If so, I think that is the reason why CO told you that.
> If all of your exp certficates are as software engg, then may be ok.
> Just this is my opinion.


Please note that DIBP will most likely reject your application if you claim points for experiences not assessed by ACS to be skilled or relevant. As in his application, ACS only recognizes that experience after Feb 2011 can be claimed. So, claiming experiences before Feb 2011 that will affect points claimed will result in over claiming and rejection.

I also don't think Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert is related to Software engineering. So, you can only claim for points in Diploma or courses if it is assessed by ACS. Since you nominated Software Engineer, and it seems you got 4 years deduction, it seems like ACS assessed your education to not be ICT major?


----------



## emerald89

For the code ICT Business Analyst, I would suggest you go and get all the points you can by all means; be it spouse point, SS, IELTS etc because current cut off point for this code is 70 points and which have been with 65 since 6 months ago. To be honest, I have not seen anyone on this forum granted visa with 261111 or 261112 code. By the way I am waiting for the ACS result under 261112.  



venu.koyyada said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have done my assessment from ACS (ICT Business Analyst) and currently standing at 55 points.
> 
> To gain 5 more points, I am getting my wife's skills assessment from Engineers Australia and their processing time is 12 - 16 weeks. By July / August will get the report.
> 
> Then I will be having 60 points, should I apply for 189 or go for state sponsorship from Victoria to get additional 5 points, so that I will be in safe zone.
> 
> I got to know that, applications with 60 points are generally picked up late and the processing time for EOI and getting visa will be not less than 6 months and chances of getting visa rejected. Is it true?
> 
> And, if I go for state sponsorship chances of rejection of visa is very weak and processing time is fast.
> 
> Kindly let me know your suggestions.


----------



## bal

RRag said:


> Thanks to everyone in the forum, I got visa grant yesterday
> 
> Special thanks to 0z_dream and vinayapte11
> 
> Below are my timelines....
> 
> Visa Lodge : 13-11-13
> CO: 13-01-14 (GSM Adelaide - AP)
> Medical : 23-01-2014
> PCC: 28-01-2014
> Visa Grant: 03-03-2014


congrats dear for your grant.....
I also applied 22 Nov and still waiting so please share with me why your application took too long.

thanks


----------



## hnguyen

From the 24-Feb report:

Among 950 invitations for 189, there are only ~ 160 applicants >= 70 points and almost half of them from 2613*.

So what happened to 2613* recently?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Pailas said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Finally received the golden mail this morning... Couldn't believe it... It's been a long journey for more than 16 months... Was just back from office... Trying to sync this news....
> 
> Before that... I have to thank all my friends here who helped me Sathiyaseelan, svspavan, Vamshi, ratnesh.nagori, LP8056, jayptl etc.... Couldn't recollect all the names... This couldn't have happened without the help and encouragement from this forum...
> 
> Thanks once again...


.

Congratulations Pailas. All the best in your new home and to the beginning of a new move in life....OZzzzzzz


----------



## 0z_dream

Black_Rose said:


> Congrats. Happy to see your grant. Who will update the list now arty:


Thanks Black_Rose


----------



## 0z_dream

Sai2Aus said:


> Oz dream.. many many congratulations. . Your wait paid off now.. very very happy for u.. though I wasnt avtive in this thread very kind of u to remember me and mention my name..
> 
> Best of luck for all ur future endeavours.. when and where is your move??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thanks sai, how can i forget my frnds here. i am planning to syd but frnd is calling me to melb, may be end of aug or sept if God wills


----------



## 0z_dream

askmohit said:


> Congrats OZ...


Thanks askmohit


----------



## 0z_dream

nupur said:


> iam soooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!arty:congratulations girl!!!!


Thanks nupur,
Btw, did u call them ,wats ur status now


----------



## 0z_dream

Pailas said:


> Congratulations buddy... All the best for your next move....


Thanks pailas, and congrats to you too


----------



## 0z_dream

Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife has slightly different spellings in her old passport. Now when lodging the visa application, should i mention her name in the old passport in the "Other names, or have been, known by" field.


Yes you have to show it


----------



## sdpeter

*Potential Restrictions in your Migration Options in 2014*

Potential Restrictions in Your Migration Options in JULY 2014

Can someone verify this? I posted this as a gentle nudge to those who are procrastinating...


----------



## 0z_dream

RRag said:


> Thanks to everyone in the forum, I got visa grant yesterday
> 
> Special thanks to 0z_dream and vinayapte11
> 
> Below are my timelines....
> 
> Visa Lodge : 13-11-13
> CO: 13-01-14 (GSM Adelaide - AP)
> Medical : 23-01-2014
> PCC: 28-01-2014
> Visa Grant: 03-03-2014


Congrats rrag


----------



## tipzstamatic

sdpeter said:


> Potential Restrictions in Your Migration Options in JULY 2014
> 
> Can someone verify this? I posted this as a gentle nudge to those who are procrastinating...


Not true unless it's from DIBP (immi website). that's from agents.


----------



## sunnyC

Hi members ,

Iam newbie to this forum and hope you can give me advice. I am waiting for NSW SS and I hope to receive it next week. I have 55 points and I do not claim experience. I obtained all work references from my old companies and I intend to upload all those docs when I lodge visa. Is there any possibility that DIAC will contact my former employer or even my current one? 

Moreover, I heard people said that it is required to summit tax statements. However, I can not get it from the tax office in Vietnam. What should I do in this case?

Any recommendations are appreciated. Thanks a lot.


----------



## hnguyen

tipzstamatic said:


> Not true unless it's from DIBP (immi website). that's from agents.


Flagged Occupations


----------



## sdpeter

Great stuff, Nguyen, I was trying to locate the Flagged Occupations from the AWPA website.


----------



## bliss

CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
* 0Z-Dream​*


----------



## Lvv

Hi all...I have a doubt while filling 190 application form..there is a question regarding previous country of residence" have you ever lived in any country other than the usual country of residence?" I have only travelled to australia in tourist visa and stayed for 6 months. so what i have to answer?if i answer yes..they are asking my last permanent address in that country..as i was a visitor, i dont have a permenent address..pls help me


----------



## Mack1982

hnguyen said:


> Flagged Occupations


The point is that still we don't know if these occupations will be removed in July or not.


----------



## kattyle

sunnyC said:


> Hi members ,
> 
> Iam newbie to this forum and hope you can give me advice. I am waiting for NSW SS and I hope to receive it next week. I have 55 points and I do not claim experience. I obtained all work references from my old companies and I intend to upload all those docs when I lodge visa. Is there any possibility that DIAC will contact my former employer or even my current one?
> 
> Moreover, I heard people said that it is required to summit tax statements. However, I can not get it from the tax office in Vietnam. What should I do in this case?
> 
> Any recommendations are appreciated. Thanks a lot.


Not sure about 190 but if u dont claim work experience for points why would u have to gather for work evidence? If you dont claim work exp for points , DIBP wont contact your employer. For 189 if don't claim for work exp we dont have to submit evidence at all.


----------



## dhawalswamy

sdpeter said:


> Potential Restrictions in Your Migration Options in JULY 2014
> 
> Can someone verify this? I posted this as a gentle nudge to those who are procrastinating...




Dont worry.... These must be the occupations that are flagged for review before inclusion in SOL 2014. This is a yearly excercise and many of the occupations have been flagged for past few years and still have been included in SOL every year. So actually this list doesnt mean that these occupations are not going to be there next year.

Moreover, this page was issued by a migration agent, so its more of a kind of advertisement to catch applicants before SOL 2014. So it is not a matter of panic, but obviously attention should be given by prospective applicants.


----------



## AncientGlory

tipzstamatic said:


> Not true unless it's from DIBP (immi website). that's from agents.


This information is actually available in an Australian Goverment website. However, these occupations have been flagged for sometime now. I don't think they will completely remove these. Occupation ceiling might be changed.


----------



## harneek

*Finally*

Finally after a month, i convince my agent to upload the front documents.
Now he uploaded only few of the documents, now my query is,

First - Today he uploaded only few of the documents and immediately those documents status changed from recomended to required - THIS IS DUE TO HE UPLOADED THE DOCUMENTS OR DOES THIS MEAN I ASSIGN THE "CO". Rest documents status (which are not uploaded) is still recomended.

Second - Can i check the attachments - MEAN I WANT TO SEE THE ATTACHMENTS, WHAT EXACTLY HE UPLOADED.

Senoirs, pl help


----------



## dhawalswamy

Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife has slightly different spellings in her old passport. Now when lodging the visa application, should i mention her name in the old passport in the "Other names, or have been, known by" field.



yes you need to mention it in other spellings. and for this spelling mistakes, you need to do an affidavit signed by public notary. this is what i did for spelling mistakes in my name (i had 5 different spellings in docs... hehe)


----------



## dhawalswamy

harneek said:


> Finally after a month, i convince my agent to upload the front documents.
> Now he uploaded only few of the documents, now my query is,
> 
> First - Today he uploaded only few of the documents and immediately those documents status changed from recomended to required - THIS IS DUE TO HE UPLOADED THE DOCUMENTS OR DOES THIS MEAN I ASSIGN THE "CO". Rest documents status (which are not uploaded) is still recomended.
> 
> Second - Can i check the attachments - MEAN I WANT TO SEE THE ATTACHMENTS, WHAT EXACTLY HE UPLOADED.
> 
> Senoirs, pl help




all documents are initially in recommended status, unless one of the two events occur
1. it is changed to required by CO
2. document is uploaded on our own

in first instance, after uploading it is turned to received and in second instance, it will automatically turn to received in a few days, so you need not worry.

regarding viewing the document, i dont think there is any way to view the uploaded document or even remove the uploaded document. by mistake i uploaded marriage proof in birth proof for my wife. others please pay attention before uploading docs, that such sort of mistake doesnt happen.


----------



## dhawalswamy

RRag said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After getting visa grant here I am in confused state again, Let me describe what happened.
> 
> I work for a Indian MNC company which has operations in Australia. Today I informed my manager about my visa grant and told him that I am going to quite the company soon, he immediately offered me a project in Melbourne, But I have 190 visa which is bonded with SA. Is there any way I can work in Melbourne with a SA SS 190 visa?
> 
> Please advise…..




RRag, I dont exactly know how it is possible, but I have heard a few doing so. My uncle is living in Sydney and he says people come over there with nomination of ACT and works in sydney. He didnt gave me clear idea, but told that we can give address in nominating state and thats all.... How they manage to work in another state I dont have any idea, because atleast tax must be deducted and submitted to state government (which is not your nominating state) or you need to work for cash, exp. for which wont be accounted.........

My personal suggestion would be to remain far from this activity, as we took lot of pressure and had a lot of patience to get the VISA (not mentioning the visa fees). So we should not play with our future like this. Today these guys might not be caught due to lack of integration of tax department and immigration department data, but if in future it is found that nominated candidates have not fulfilled the required criteria, their visas can be revoked and candidates can be deported back to home country.

So I will suggest either ask your employer to nominate you and take employer sponsored visa or just have the balls to leave the job and find a new one in australia.....


----------



## raj333

RRag said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> After getting visa grant here I am in confused state again, Let me describe what happened.
> 
> I work for a Indian MNC company which has operations in Australia. Today I informed my manager about my visa grant and told him that I am going to quite the company soon, he immediately offered me a project in Melbourne, But I have 190 visa which is bonded with SA. Is there any way I can work in Melbourne with a SA SS 190 visa?
> 
> Please advise…..



RRag,

I would suggest you to email / talk to you Sponsored state authority about your situation and request them to relieve you from the obligation on the basis of you getting an offer for a specialized role in your current company in Australia.

I am sure they will consider it, if you have an offer already.

I would say don't miss this opportunity, not many people get it. I am trying internal transfer from my organization but its not working out for me. its will be awesome to land in Australia with a job in hand . 

regards,
Rajat


----------



## tipzstamatic

raj333 said:


> RRag,
> 
> I would suggest you to email / talk to you Sponsored state authority about your situation and request them to relieve you from the obligation on the basis of you getting an offer for a specialized role in your current company in Australia.
> 
> I am sure they will consider it, if you have an offer already.
> 
> I would say don't miss this opportunity, not many people get it. I am trying internal transfer from my organization but its not working out for me. its will be awesome to land in Australia with a job in hand .
> 
> regards,
> Rajat


good point. ask your state sponsor first and inform them of your case. but of course, make sure that it is a sure shot with regards to the transfer....there are a lot of paper work to be done by your company to get that going, so at least make sure that you're not ditching one sure opportunity (190 visa) over just another possibility which remains up in the air (up in the air until you actually know when, how etc with regards to company sponsorship and work relocation)


----------



## Mack1982

dhawalswamy said:


> yes you need to mention it in other spellings. and for this spelling mistakes, you need to do an affidavit signed by public notary. this is what i did for spelling mistakes in my name (i had 5 different spellings in docs... hehe)


Thanks. Can you share the contents of the affidavit.


----------



## bdapplicant

As per https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm 189 VISA processing time has been showing 3 months. I hope this is a grt news for all of us.


----------



## visitkangaroos

dhawalswamy said:


> yes you need to mention it in other spellings. and for this spelling mistakes, you need to do an affidavit signed by public notary. this is what i did for spelling mistakes in my name (i had 5 different spellings in docs... hehe)


Hi dhawalswamy,

In one of my bank account my name has a middle name of my father. No where else I have included middle name in my name. 
And i would be submitting this bank statement for Employment evidence. 

So say this bank has my name as John *Robin* Smith while at all other places its is *John Smith*.

Do i need to do the same i.e. answer the field "Other names, or have been, known by" as Yes. and give an affidavit.

If I need to give affidavit, what exactly would be the contents. Something like

"That in my bank account xxxx I have my name as John Robin Smith."


----------



## harneek

dhawalswamy said:


> all documents are initially in recommended status, unless one of the two events occur
> 1. it is changed to required by CO
> 2. document is uploaded on our own
> 
> in first instance, after uploading it is turned to received and in second instance, it will automatically turn to received in a few days, so you need not worry.
> 
> regarding viewing the document, i dont think there is any way to view the uploaded document or even remove the uploaded document. by mistake i uploaded marriage proof in birth proof for my wife. others please pay attention before uploading docs, that such sort of mistake doesnt happen.


Thanks Dhawalswamy, now keeping my finger cross for CO and will wait for grant.


----------



## 0z_dream

bliss said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FOR YOUR GRANT​
> * 0Z-Dream​*


At last i got my stamp thank u bliss


----------



## kattyle

*CO allocated team 34*

Hi guys,

I just got correspondence from CO today, GSM CO Belinda team 34. Anyone has any idea how quick is this CO? 

Also i noticed 1 strange thing. My agent has front loaded everything on 10/2/2014 and i also saw all the doc status as received on 13/2. Today as i checked immi account, i saw requested on my overseas PCC. surely i got it uploades ages ago, not sure whats wrong with it. Anyone has same experience??


----------



## Alnaibii

Hello,

I join this thread today, as I just received invitation to apply.

Unfortunately, I cannot lodge my visa yet, as they need a valid passport for my wife (it's due next week)

Cheers


----------



## rohit1_sharma

0z_dream said:


> At last i got my stamp thank u bliss


Congratulations OZ_Dream!

Just had a quick question as I am planning to Apply my Visa in next 1 week or so.

In you signature I noticed a Job Verification Call. Can you please explain it? Is it a call directly to you on work phone or to the referral you gave or to the HR Department.

My main concern is that how do we ensure that we are available to take the call. Any information on this will be helpful.


----------



## blessngwe05

0z_dream said:


> At last i got my stamp thank u bliss


Hi oz-dream. first of all congratulations on your visa grant. i just wanted to find out from you what documentation you provided to support your job/employment claim.


----------



## prefetcher

Seniors,

Could someone tell me how to check if CO is allocated? When I log into DIBP for my application, it just says "In Progress". I am not able to infer much from this. Only PCC and medicals are pending for me. Could someone walk me through the rest of the process and give a rough timeline for the grant?

I had made the payment on February 4th and all docs were uploaded on 9th February. 

Let me know if you need more information.

Thanks,
P


----------



## SNCJ

Hi,

I have submitted my Visa application last night. What are the current timelines for getting a CO assigned?

I am yet to do my PCC and meds.


----------



## hnguyen

kattyle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just got correspondence from CO today, GSM CO Belinda team 34. Anyone has any idea how quick is this CO?
> 
> Also i noticed 1 strange thing. My agent has front loaded everything on 10/2/2014 and i also saw all the doc status as received on 13/2. Today as i checked immi account, i saw requested on my overseas PCC. surely i got it uploades ages ago, not sure whats wrong with it. Anyone has same experience??


Hi,
Is your Vietnamese PCC card #2 or #1? Some CO only accept #2.


----------



## engrumer83

Hi,
Can any one guide me what is the processing time for 189subclass visa from pakistan?.I applied for Visa in August 2013 .When will an applicant expect a medical call and PCC under 189 subclass??I shall be very thankful if some one guide me in this regard


----------



## kattyle

hnguyen said:


> Hi,
> Is your Vietnamese PCC card #2 or #1? Some CO only accept #2.


Hi 

I think its no2 cos i purposely request for immigration profile checked. I got it last year july, cant be expired by now right? My agent said all PCC valid 1 year.


----------



## Waqarali20005

engrumer83 said:


> Hi,
> Can any one guide me what is the processing time for 189subclass visa from pakistan?.I applied for Visa in August 2013 .When will an applicant expect a medical call and PCC under 189 subclass??I shall be very thankful if some one guide me in this regard


12 to 18 months, as per current service standards!!


----------



## tianna

kattyle said:


> Hi
> 
> I think its no2 cos i purposely request for immigration profile checked. I got it last year july, cant be expired by now right? My agent said all PCC valid 1 year.


Hi kattyle,

When did you logde your visa? is it 190 or 189?
Thanks


----------



## kattyle

tianna said:


> Hi kattyle,
> 
> When did you logde your visa? is it 190 or 189?
> Thanks


Hi i lodged mine 10/2/14, been almost a month and i got Co allocated. its 189. What about you?


----------



## engrumer83

As per immigration website the new timeline is 12 month.I just want to know that any one who got this visa during the timeline mention at the site.Also is there any visa fee for new born child ?


----------



## tianna

kattyle said:


> Hi i lodged mine 10/2/14, been almost a month and i got Co allocated. its 189. What about you?


Mine was lodged on 21/1/14, it has been over 6 weeks, and havent got CO yet. It's 190


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sunnyC said:


> Hi members ,
> 
> Iam newbie to this forum and hope you can give me advice. I am waiting for NSW SS and I hope to receive it next week. I have 55 points and I do not claim experience. I obtained all work references from my old companies and I intend to upload all those docs when I lodge visa. Is there any possibility that DIAC will contact my former employer or even my current one?
> 
> Moreover, I heard people said that it is required to summit tax statements. However, I can not get it from the tax office in Vietnam. What should I do in this case?
> 
> Any recommendations are appreciated. Thanks a lot.


Have replied to your post in other forum.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mafuz767

engrumer83 said:


> As per immigration website the new timeline is 12 month.I just want to know that any one who got this visa during the timeline mention at the site.Also is there any visa fee for new born child ?


I don't know what have I seen in the immi website... It's showing 189 and 190 processing time is 3 months!!!!!!!


----------



## RRag

raj333 said:


> RRag,
> 
> I would suggest you to email / talk to you Sponsored state authority about your situation and request them to relieve you from the obligation on the basis of you getting an offer for a specialized role in your current company in Australia.
> 
> I am sure they will consider it, if you have an offer already.
> 
> I would say don't miss this opportunity, not many people get it. I am trying internal transfer from my organization but its not working out for me. its will be awesome to land in Australia with a job in hand .
> 
> regards,
> Rajat



Thanks Raj for suggestion....


----------



## RRag

dhawalswamy said:


> RRag, I dont exactly know how it is possible, but I have heard a few doing so. My uncle is living in Sydney and he says people come over there with nomination of ACT and works in sydney. He didnt gave me clear idea, but told that we can give address in nominating state and thats all.... How they manage to work in another state I dont have any idea, because atleast tax must be deducted and submitted to state government (which is not your nominating state) or you need to work for cash, exp. for which wont be accounted.........
> 
> My personal suggestion would be to remain far from this activity, as we took lot of pressure and had a lot of patience to get the VISA (not mentioning the visa fees). So we should not play with our future like this. Today these guys might not be caught due to lack of integration of tax department and immigration department data, but if in future it is found that nominated candidates have not fulfilled the required criteria, their visas can be revoked and candidates can be deported back to home country.
> 
> So I will suggest either ask your employer to nominate you and take employer sponsored visa or just have the balls to leave the job and find a new one in australia.....



Thanks Swamy...


----------



## RRag

bal said:


> congrats dear for your grant.....
> I also applied 22 Nov and still waiting so please share with me why your application took too long.
> 
> thanks


I am not sure why it took so many days... the only delay from my side is 21 days (13th Jan to 03 Feb) in uploading documents as i was out of station...


----------



## RRag

0z_dream said:


> Congrats rrag


Thank you....


----------



## prefetcher

prefetcher said:


> Seniors, Could someone tell me how to check if CO is allocated? When I log into DIBP for my application, it just says "In Progress". I am not able to infer much from this. Only PCC and medicals are pending for me. Could someone walk me through the rest of the process and give a rough timeline for the grant? I had made the payment on February 4th and all docs were uploaded on 9th February. Let me know if you need more information. Thanks, P


Could someone reply to the above query?

Thanks
P


----------



## dphajh

prefetcher said:


> Could someone reply to the above query?
> 
> Thanks
> P


Hi P,

From the forum, it is said that CO will contact you only when you have documents that he needs and not yet available... in your case, co will contact you when he needs the pcc and meds.

Inmy case, i have gone through 8 weeks but no co contact since i already uploaded the whole thing incl form 80, meds and pcc....


----------



## Kamagu

mafuz767 said:


> I don't know what have I seen in the immi website... It's showing 189 and 190 processing time is 3 months!!!!!!!


Could you please share the link where you saw that?


----------



## TimeSpace

prefetcher said:


> Could someone reply to the above query?
> 
> Thanks
> P


Hi prefetcher,

Which day did you lodge your application?

If your CO didn't contact you in one month after your lodgement, you can call DIBP to check out which team he or she is in.


----------



## pooja.lohkane

thanks for the update manish.rupapara !! Hoping for the same !!


----------



## prefetcher

TimeSpace said:


> Hi prefetcher, Which day did you lodge your application? If your CO didn't contact you in one month after your lodgement, you can call DIBP to check out which team he or she is in.


Thanks for the reply. I went through an agent and he made the payment on 4th feb and uploaded docs on 9th feb.

Thanks
P


----------



## Hmenon

0z_dream said:


> At last i got my stamp thank u bliss


Congratulations...


----------



## sangramdey

Dear Friends, 

I am new to the forum as an Australian migration aspirant. I have few queries lingering in my mind. I request my informed forum members to throw some light on them.

> The skill under which I am targeting to seek assessment (Supply and distribution manger) makes me eligible only for two states namely WA and SA (under 190). However, I am interested to move to Vic/Melbourne or NSW/Syd. What are the possibilities in moving to these place?

>If there are no options to go to Mel/Syd; than which is a better place between Adelaide and Perth from the point of view of Job and Living?

>I am a central govt employee and have a basic Graduation qualification with 20 yrs of experience in SCM. As I am quitting service in couple of months, I am in the process of acquiring some certification like CPSM etc. I am also undergoing a Management programme for which the result will come only in Aug/Sep. Should I wait till Aug to do my skill assessment or do it now as no extra points are added for PGDBM/Certificates?

Thanks in advance.

Warm regards.


----------



## Johanna Ng

Hey guys

To add documentation to my work experience in Australia, I decided to submit bank statements and payment summaries from the period of my Vetassess assessment along with a detailed roster of my work hours. This time frame was between April 2012 to May 2013.

I was thinking of submitting payment summaries and work hours from June 2013 to present to show that my work is still ongoing. The thing is I enrolled in uni to study an additional diploma in May 2013 and obviously had to cut down on my work hours to cope with the study. 

Does it matter that my work from June 2013 to present isn't full time (as in 20 hours a week)? I first assumed it is not a problem as Vetassess and things I've read from the immigration website always said "must have worked full time for one year in the last 3 years."

I worked about 15 hours a week since May so I'm just under the benchmark.

If someone has an opinion, suggestions or a similar experience, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## gyan

sangramdey said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am new to the forum as an Australian migration aspirant. I have few queries lingering in my mind. I request my informed forum members to throw some light on them.
> 
> > The skill under which I am targeting to seek assessment (Supply and distribution manger) makes me eligible only for two states namely WA and SA (under 190). However, I am interested to move to Vic/Melbourne or NSW/Syd. What are the possibilities in moving to these place?
> 
> >If there are no options to go to Mel/Syd; than which is a better place between Adelaide and Perth from the point of view of Job and Living?
> 
> >I am a central govt employee and have a basic Graduation qualification with 20 yrs of experience in SCM. As I am quitting service in couple of months, I am in the process of acquiring some certification like CPSM etc. I am also undergoing a Management programme for which the result will come only in Aug/Sep. Should I wait till Aug to do my skill assessment or do it now as no extra points are added for PGDBM/Certificates?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Warm regards.



For Q 1: I would suggest to assess yourself on AU immigration site for the eligible points. If you score 60 points without state sponsership, there is no need to file 190 visa. Go for 189 which allows to work anywhere in AU. 

For Q 2: If you do not score 60 points and go for 190, you can work in other states while granted 190 visa, but it may create hurdles when you claim citizinship.
Others can suggest to choose between Adelaide and Perth.

For Q 3: Graduation and Post graduation have similar points while doing point calculation. Please refer following link. https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf


----------



## sarz80

Hi All,
After getting invitation in Jan, I just filed my 189 aplication via ImmiAccount and have made the payment. I have a couple of questions and would really appreciate if someone can help.

1- After payment I got an email from DIBP acknowledging my application for 189 visa. But it doesnt say anything about required docs to be uploaded. Is it normal?

2- In my ImmiAccount login, I can see a list of recommended docs against all the applicants in my application, but all are stated as recommended, none is stated as required. Should I start uploading these or wait and upload once they turn to Required?

3- How much time do I have to completely upload all the documents?

4- ImmiAccount specifically says "certified copies", but on this forum some people have confidently told that uploading colour scanned copies of originals without getting certified is also acceptable. I couldnt find it anywhere on official site, is there any reference?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## IAA81

*Help*



bc_ashu said:


> Dear Amit, I was following your case from WA SS thread. Congratulations on the grant. Hope to see you in Perth.


Dear BS ASHU!

It seems that you are in Perth, could you please guide me about the acomodation out there? or if could arrange one for me. Planning to fly next month to Perth..

Thanx :wave:


----------



## jre05

I hurt my palm through thumb by slipping in my terrase 5.30 morning today  

I have a line of 10 cms and blood line although clotted  :Cry: I went to hospital, they said its minor and get cured in 2 days and gave me medicines and injection  Its burning and hurting me :Cry: Doc said it will be cured in 2 days  

Not going to office today :behindsofa: I can't type too properly  (Right hand)


----------



## Pame

jre05 said:


> I hurt my palm through thumb by slipping in my terrase 5.30 morning today
> 
> I have a line of 10 cms and blood line although clotted   I went to hospital, they said its minor and get cured in 2 days and gave me medicines and injection
> 
> Not going to office today :behindsofa: I can't type too properly  (Right hand)


Get well soon..............


----------



## jre05

Pame said:


> Get well soon..............


Thank you so much Pame, my friend  You receive your grant too soon   :yo:


----------



## bapan

Dear All,
If you have any idea, please share.
As you know that the visa processing time of subclass 189, 190 decreased to 3 months.
Is there any effect of this faster process of visa on security check?
For example, the processing time of security check will decrease.
Or, 3 months time is only applicable for those who do not need security check.
Regards,
bapan

-----
Visa apply: 15 Nov, 2013 CO: 29 Nov, 2013 Doc upload: 1st week of Dec, 2013


----------



## jre05

bapan said:


> Dear All,
> If you have any idea, please share.
> As you know that the visa processing time of subclass 189, 190 decreased to 3 months.
> Is there any effect of this faster process of visa on security check?
> For example, the processing time of security check will decrease.
> Or, 3 months time is only applicable for those who do not need security check.
> Regards,
> bapan
> 
> -----
> Visa apply: 15 Nov, 2013 CO: 29 Nov, 2013 Doc upload: 1st week of Dec, 2013


Security check is independent case. If it is through SC, then minimum 12 months as I hear from people with Security checks (Some of them were waiting for more than 12 months, still no interim status too sadly).

These days most applicants receive grant within approx 50 days.

Another good observation I made is, its only for 189 guys, security checks are made mostly (For whom the officer feels that it needs to be done). Not much of 190.


----------



## gaurav19sood

sarz80 said:


> Hi All,
> After getting invitation in Jan, I just filed my 189 aplication via ImmiAccount and have made the payment. I have a couple of questions and would really appreciate if someone can help.
> 
> 1- After payment I got an email from DIBP acknowledging my application for 189 visa. But it doesnt say anything about required docs to be uploaded. Is it normal?
> 
> 2- In my ImmiAccount login, I can see a list of recommended docs against all the applicants in my application, but all are stated as recommended, none is stated as required. Should I start uploading these or wait and upload once they turn to Required?
> 
> 3- How much time do I have to completely upload all the documents?
> 
> 4- ImmiAccount specifically says "certified copies", but on this forum some people have confidently told that uploading colour scanned copies of originals without getting certified is also acceptable. I couldnt find it anywhere on official site, is there any reference?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Hi Sarz80

I have got the visa invitation and am about to file the visa for class 189. But while filing I found out that I have to pay 1700$ extra to add my wife into my application. And this is considering that she has a given IELTS and is also working in the same IT skill set as I am.
I wanted to know if this is a new change as some of my friends didn't pay any extra amount about 1-2 years ago for their partners.
Quick response will be really helpful.

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## bapan

jre05 said:


> Security check is independent case. If it is through SC, then minimum 12 months as I hear from people with Security checks (Some of them were waiting for more than 12 months, still no interim status too sadly).
> 
> Everyone got visa within aprrox 50 days including myself. No security checks.
> 
> Another good observation I made is, its only for 189 guys, security checks are made mostly (For whom the officer feels that it needs to be done). Not much of 190.


Thank you very much for your early response.


----------



## bapan

gaurav19sood said:


> Hi Sarz80
> 
> I have got the visa invitation and am about to file the visa for class 189. But while filing I found out that I have to pay 1700$ extra to add my wife into my application. And this is considering that she has a given IELTS and is also working in the same IT skill set as I am.
> I wanted to know if this is a new change as some of my friends didn't pay any extra amount about 1-2 years ago for their partners.
> Quick response will be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


Additional fees for spouse and children added on last July.


----------



## askmohit

Is there any specific time we should call DIBP to know our CO and team?


----------



## jre05

askmohit said:


> Is there any specific time we should call DIBP to know our CO and team?


Not really as long as its their official hours. However, if I were you, I would call between 10.30- 11.30 AM (Their time). 

FYI - I never got a need to call them as I was sure, everything happens at its time. And it happened 

I wish you speedy grant.


----------



## askmohit

jre05 said:


> Not really as long as its their official hours. However, if I were you, I would call between 10.30- 11.30 AM (Their time).
> 
> FYI - I never got a need to call them as I was sure, everything happens at its time. And it happened
> 
> I wish you speedy grant.


Thanks Jre


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



harneek said:


> Finally after a month, i convince my agent to upload the front documents.
> Now he uploaded only few of the documents, now my query is,
> 
> First - Today he uploaded only few of the documents and immediately those documents status changed from recomended to required - THIS IS DUE TO HE UPLOADED THE DOCUMENTS OR DOES THIS MEAN I ASSIGN THE "CO". Rest documents status (which are not uploaded) is still recomended.
> 
> Second - Can i check the attachments - MEAN I WANT TO SEE THE ATTACHMENTS, WHAT EXACTLY HE UPLOADED.
> 
> Senoirs, pl help


.

Hi Harneek,

Once your documents have been uploaded the status would change to required and then received. In some cases it stays are required until the grant.

You will receive an email once a CO is assigned or in case the CO needs more documents or has any queries in regard to the same.

Since, it a agent login, in most cases they would not provide you their user id and password. However, some agents may provide the same. You could try asking him for the same OR in case he denies, you could have him mail across a screen shot of the documents uploaded as proof.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



gaurav19sood said:


> Hi Sarz80
> 
> I have got the visa invitation and am about to file the visa for class 189. But while filing I found out that I have to pay 1700$ extra to add my wife into my application. And this is considering that she has a given IELTS and is also working in the same IT skill set as I am.
> I wanted to know if this is a new change as some of my friends didn't pay any extra amount about 1-2 years ago for their partners.
> Quick response will be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


.

HI Gaurav,

That would be 1750 for spouse and 880 for each kid. All you can hope for is the dollar value to drop for now.

All the best.


----------



## sangramdey

Thanks a lot Gyan for the advice. I am planning to consult an agent soon at the same time will check up in IMMI site. Thanks once again.
Regards.


----------



## SNCJ

*No Email confirmation from DIBP*

Hi,

I submitted my DIBP application on 5th March. However, I have not received any mail confirmation for the same. When I login to the Immi Account, it says application has been received successfully, but I have not got any mail.

Do you get an email once you have submitted the application? Is it something to worry about? Should I do something about it?


----------



## manueel

hi,
Anyone got 190 Visa for February Application ..
Generally how many days it will take these days to allocate CO ..!!!


----------



## dhawalswamy

visitkangaroos said:


> Hi dhawalswamy,
> 
> In one of my bank account my name has a middle name of my father. No where else I have included middle name in my name.
> And i would be submitting this bank statement for Employment evidence.
> 
> So say this bank has my name as John *Robin* Smith while at all other places its is *John Smith*.
> 
> Do i need to do the same i.e. answer the field "Other names, or have been, known by" as Yes. and give an affidavit.
> 
> If I need to give affidavit, what exactly would be the contents. Something like
> 
> "That in my bank account xxxx I have my name as John Robin Smith."




In India, at request banks change name in accounts, if you can provide a valid proof for the same.

If this is possible, then showing passport as proof, get your name changed in bank account and then print new statements which will have new name. This would be easy.

Else I dont think that having middle name in bank statement would create a problem, as it is not a certificate or marksheet. To be on a safer side get an affidavit prepared, as it is not going to take much time and money.

I have personally prepared loads of documents which are not required just to be on a safer side, so when CO is allotted I dont have to rush for documents here and there.

My email is dhawalswamy at yahoo dot com. Mail me to get a copy of affidavit.


----------



## dhawalswamy

Mack1982 said:


> Thanks. Can you share the contents of the affidavit.


my email address is dhawalswamy at yahoo dot com

Mail me, to get copy of affidavit


----------



## Syds

Hi Guys,

Got a +ve SA from Engineers Australia, planning to apply for subclass 190 but western Australia shows closed for ANZSCO 233512 Mechanical engineer, so my question is when will be new WASMOL list announced? if i file EOI now will it be in a queue or will it be rejected?


----------



## Pame

Hello everybody,

On skill select page immi says no ceiling for visa 190, on the other hand this year visa 190 is expecting some sluggishness in grant and co allocation as compared to 189 (now both has an official processing time of 3 months). Some people even got the wait signal due to the planning levels. Anybody got more thoughts on it???.....


----------



## batels

*Maybe you guys will have an idea*

Hey Guys,
I thought that maybe you guys will have an idea from your experience.
I'm still waiting for a reply and getting frustrated and stressed 
(see my timeline below).
Thing is,they don't tell you anything.. I got this short reply that
doesn't say much -

I have made enquiries about the case and have been advised that the relevant checks are still being undertaken to ensure all legal requirements have been met

thought that maybe one of you guys got something similar and can advice.
I know there is probably not much I can do,but if i'll get some more info at least 
i'll know what's going on and will be able to relax a bit :hippie:


----------



## anish13

Guys,

I just happened to create a immiaccount in the immi website. Wanted to have a look at the account when i apply for my 189.. I did my research to find out this is where we submit and manage all our visas. but i couldnt find visa 189 or 190 here when i went for "New Application" or "import Application".. Is it that it will appear only after invitation or am i missing something..

Please pardon me if its a stupid or silly question


----------



## Waqarali20005

anish13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just happened to create a immiaccount in the immi website. Wanted to have a look at the account when i apply for my 189.. I did my research to find out this is where we submit and manage all our visas. but i couldnt find visa 189 or 190 here when i went for "New Application" or "import Application".. Is it that it will appear only after invitation or am i missing something..
> 
> Please pardon me if its a stupid or silly question


Obviously, the link for visa application will only appear when you get invite. With that invitation you will get a link to create an Immi Account.


----------



## Tasmanian Devil

batels said:


> Hey Guys,
> I thought that maybe you guys will have an idea from your experience.
> I'm still waiting for a reply and getting frustrated and stressed
> (see my timeline below).
> Thing is,they don't tell you anything.. I got this short reply that
> doesn't say much -
> 
> I have made enquiries about the case and have been advised that the relevant checks are still being undertaken to ensure all legal requirements have been met
> 
> thought that maybe one of you guys got something similar and can advice.
> I know there is probably not much I can do,but if i'll get some more info at least
> i'll know what's going on and will be able to relax a bit :hippie:


I am in the similar boat... I applied on the 27th Aug...and last week have been told the relevant checks are taking place...
:attention:


----------



## anish13

Waqarali20005 said:


> Obviously, the link for visa application will only appear when you get invite. With that invitation you will get a link to create an Immi Account.



ok.. thanks.. good to know.. I just created one myself to have a look at the portal.


----------



## batels

this is so strange. I thought it may be stuck in the embassy here and perhaps they didn't get the PCC or something,so we issued it again. Maybe someone that has already gone through this will have a clue.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



SNCJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my DIBP application on 5th March. However, I have not received any mail confirmation for the same. When I login to the Immi Account, it says application has been received successfully, but I have not got any mail.
> 
> Do you get an email once you have submitted the application? Is it something to worry about? Should I do something about it?


.

Hi SNCJ,

As far as i know, you will see an status update in your skillselect portal. That's it.

Nothing to worry.


----------



## prseeker

jre05 said:


> I hurt my palm through thumb by slipping in my terrase 5.30 morning today
> 
> I have a line of 10 cms and blood line although clotted  :Cry: I went to hospital, they said its minor and get cured in 2 days and gave me medicines and injection  Its burning and hurting me :Cry: Doc said it will be cured in 2 days
> 
> Not going to office today :behindsofa: I can't type too properly  (Right hand)


Take care bro and get well soon .

That is the reason I never get out of bed before 9.00 AM . Its too risky to get up so early 

Take extra care of yourself as it is right hand , which holds utmost importance 

Regards 
PD


----------



## askmohit

Pame said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> On skill select page immi says no ceiling for visa 190, on the other hand this year visa 190 is expecting some sluggishness in grant and co allocation as compared to 189 (now both has an official processing time of 3 months). Some people even got the wait signal due to the planning levels. Anybody got more thoughts on it???.....



Me in same boat as yours


----------



## LynneHardaker

Me too Mine was lodged 17th Jan CO assigned this week. All medicals and police checks completed but there's a possibility I may not get in this time and will have to wait till the next round in July

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gyan

manueel said:


> hi,
> Anyone got 190 Visa for February Application ..
> Generally how many days it will take these days to allocate CO ..!!!


Mine took 42 days for CO allocation.


----------



## sah23

190 visa grant speed is really slow now. Seems they have stopped it. CO emailed about few places remaining... looks like will have to wait till nect round. Co assigned on 6th feb and docs completed on 24 feb.


----------



## LynneHardaker

Similar timescales. My emigration lawyer has not had any 190 visa updates at all this week

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



LynneHardaker said:


> Me too Mine was lodged 17th Jan CO assigned this week. All medicals and police checks completed but there's a possibility I may not get in this time and will have to wait till the next round in July
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi LyneeHardaker,

Why would you so say. Any issues.

GOing by your timeline, looks like, it takes about 45days to have a CO assigned.


----------



## man111

Lynnehardaker
ya why r u saying so? y should you wait for next round if you got the CO/?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



gyan said:


> Mine took 42 days for CO allocation.



Hi Gyan,

Did you front load your documents


----------



## Gandhara

*what's going on!*



LynneHardaker said:


> Me too Mine was lodged 17th Jan CO assigned this week. All medicals and police checks completed but there's a possibility I may not get in this time and will have to wait till the next round in July
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum



All this talk of delay due to scarcity of available seats does not make sense to me. If we got our state nominations, implying that we got hold of a seat that was allocated to 190, we should be in the normal queue. Those who have not been nominated by the states should worry not us. Maybe I am missing something here... please enlighten if someone has any clue on this. 

I was in touch with my CO a week back and he has not said anything to the effect that there would be delay due to quota unavailability etc. All he said was '...you application continues to be processed...". I understand that my application, and of others of my ilk, delayed likely due to SC.


----------



## salfons

Syds said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got a +ve SA from Engineers Australia, planning to apply for subclass 190 but western Australia shows closed for ANZSCO 233512 Mechanical engineer, so my question is when will be new WASMOL list announced? if i file EOI now will it be in a queue or will it be rejected?


This site is very good to check which states wants which ANSCO:

ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)

enjoy


----------



## Waqarali20005

salfons said:


> This site is very good to check which states wants which ANSCO:
> 
> ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)
> 
> enjoy


excellent resource


----------



## chiku2006

Hi,

For medical examination, do we need to go without food or something like the way it happens in tje sugar test, where before and after fasting results are analysied. . Can someone please reply on this point..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

chiku2006 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For medical examination, do we need to go without food or something like the way it happens in tje sugar test, where before and after fasting results are analysied. . Can someone please reply on this point..


No.


----------



## chiku2006

ratnesh.nagori said:


> No.


Thanks for your prompt reply. . How much time does it take to get all tests done and most of all what tests are conducted. My letter says medical examination, HIV test and one more...


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply. . How much time does it take to get all tests done and most of all what tests are conducted. My letter says medical examination, HIV test and one more...


It should not take more than 3 hours. Physical examination, Blood test for HIV, Chest x-ray and urine tests are done.


----------



## chiku2006

ratnesh.nagori said:


> It should not take more than 3 hours. Physical examination, Blood test for HIV, Chest x-ray and urine tests are done.


Three hours? ?? do they give reports in these three hours as well ;-)

These are basic tests and sampkes can be drawn in 5 min..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

chiku2006 said:


> Three hours? ?? do they give reports in these three hours as well ;-)
> 
> These are basic tests and sampkes can be drawn in 5 min..


It depends on hospital and rush at the time you are in hospital.

They will not give results to you. Hospital directly uploads results to DIBP.


----------



## chiku2006

ratnesh.nagori said:


> It depends on hospital and rush at the time you are in hospital.
> 
> They will not give results to you. Hospital directly uploads results to DIBP.


I know, I was just kidding on the time frame ..


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Quick question guys...

In my detailed information list from CO where 'Form 80' was not stated, but my immiaccount status shows this way 

*'Charecter, evidence of - Form 80 particular of character assessment - Requested' *

My agent did not mentioned anything about this too. 

I need some suggestion here.


----------



## Pame

SAMD_Oz said:


> Quick question guys...
> 
> In my detailed information list from CO where 'Form 80' was not stated, but my immiaccount status shows this way
> 
> *'Charecter, evidence of - Form 80 particular of character assessment - Requested' *
> 
> My agent did not mentioned anything about this too.
> 
> I need some suggestion here.[/QUO
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Ask him to upload it quickly..we should not leave any thing from our part to face delays..I guess...Documents with the progress of requested must be attached.


----------



## askmohit

Pame said:


> SAMD_Oz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question guys...
> 
> In my detailed information list from CO where 'Form 80' was not stated, but my immiaccount status shows this way
> 
> *'Charecter, evidence of - Form 80 particular of character assessment - Requested' *
> 
> My agent did not mentioned anything about this too.
> 
> I need some suggestion here.[/QUO
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Ask him to upload it quickly..we should not leave any thing from our part to face delays..I guess...Documents with the progress of requested must be attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you get CO assigned?
Click to expand...


----------



## kattyle

hi guys

anyone know why i have front loaded everything since the day of lodgement including med and PCC but until now it still shows in my immiaccount requested for overseas PCC. i did see all the doc status changed to received on 13th feb and on 6th march when i had first correspondence from CO, immiaccount showing requested for PCC again.


----------



## harbhar

kattyle said:


> hi guys
> 
> anyone know why i have front loaded everything since the day of lodgement including med and PCC but until now it still shows in my immiaccount requested for overseas PCC. i did see all the doc status changed to received on 13th feb and on 6th march when i had first correspondence from CO, immiaccount showing requested for PCC again.


Mine showed requested for PCC till the end. So, nothing to worry about that. What all it matters is the date you have uploaded (seen in the first section) and the date in second section (whether its in received or requested).


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Pame said:


> SAMD_Oz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question guys...
> 
> In my detailed information list from CO where 'Form 80' was not stated, but my immiaccount status shows this way
> 
> *'Charecter, evidence of - Form 80 particular of character assessment - Requested' *
> 
> My agent did not mentioned anything about this too.
> 
> I need some suggestion here.[/QUO
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Ask him to upload it quickly..we should not leave any thing from our part to face delays..I guess...Documents with the progress of requested must be attached.
> 
> 
> 
> It was already uploaded, but why did CO asked to submit again?
> 
> I wanted to submit, but not sure how to tell this to the agent. Because, they do not know that I have opened an immi account.
> 
> :frusty:
Click to expand...


----------



## SAMD_Oz

askmohit said:


> Pame said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you get CO assigned?
> 
> 
> 
> CO allocated on 4th Feb and it is in my signature.
Click to expand...


----------



## TimeSpace

harbhar said:


> Mine showed requested for PCC till the end. So, nothing to worry about that. What all it matters is the date you have uploaded (seen in the first section) and the date in second section (whether its in received or requested).



Congrats, harbhar!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Your signature shows you have got your grant today!


----------



## Pame

SAMD_Oz said:


> Pame said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was already uploaded, but why did CO asked to submit again?
> 
> I wanted to submit, but not sure how to tell this to the agent. Because, they do not know that I have opened an immi account.
> 
> :frusty:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Keep calm...we have options for everything...Confirm ur document in Attachments provided in immi account...alternatively ask ur agent to mail CO if possible
Click to expand...


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Pame said:


> SAMD_Oz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Keep calm...we have options for everything...Confirm ur document in Attachments provided in immi account...alternatively ask ur agent to mail CO if possible
> 
> 
> 
> Need to confirm that... Man this is really terrible!
Click to expand...


----------



## kattyle

harbhar said:


> Mine showed requested for PCC till the end. So, nothing to worry about that. What all it matters is the date you have uploaded (seen in the first section) and the date in second section (whether its in received or requested).


thanks for your reply

yes i uploaded all doc on 10/2 and saw status received on 13/2. now PCC requested 6/3 again. how long does it take for grant while CO already assigned given i have all docs front loaded and my case is very straighforward, (no work exp claim).

Btw congrats on your grant today


----------



## saurabh_mgm

Please guide me to correct thread for settling in melborne..ex: places to put up..cheap and good..as i m planning to go there for job hunt...


----------



## man111

thank you for your clarification. I LODGED 190 VISA ON 30TH OF JANUARY 2014 AND WAITING FOR CO


----------



## harbhar

kattyle said:


> thanks for your reply
> 
> yes i uploaded all doc on 10/2 and saw status received on 13/2. now PCC requested 6/3 again. how long does it take for grant while CO already assigned given i have all docs front loaded and my case is very straighforward, (no work exp claim).
> 
> Btw congrats on your grant today


Thank you!!

While it depends on case to case basis, I would suggest you to send a request for status update to your CO. Same happened with me. All was silent for 15 days and I sent a reminder yesterday and I got the grant today as the reply. I have read in older posts too; it has happened that the grant letter is even printed but not officially sent.


----------



## harbhar

TimeSpace said:


> Congrats, harbhar!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Your signature shows you have got your grant today!


Thanks TimeSpace!! You are first one to wish me!!

Yes, I got the grant today. Lots of story to tell. Will update in detail tomorrow.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

harbhar said:


> Thanks TimeSpace!! You are first one to wish me!!
> 
> Yes, I got the grant today. Lots of story to tell. Will update in detail tomorrow.


Congrats dude :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## harbhar

SAMD_Oz said:


> Congrats dude :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck!



Thank you Samd!!

Was waiting for somebody to give me the big yellow congrats banner...and you are the one....


----------



## jre05

prseeker said:


> Take care bro and get well soon .
> 
> That is the reason I never get out of bed before 9.00 AM . Its too risky to get up so early
> 
> Take extra care of yourself as it is right hand , which holds utmost importance
> 
> Regards
> PD


Hi PD

Thanks for your message and kind words. Taking care, paining  I hate it lol.

:smow:

lol hahaha you are witty always  I liked the 9 AM line lol. 

Yes, right hand, damn can't even eat  Doctors never understand how much I worry lol, they simply say, take medicine and wait for 1 day, you will be alright lol. :flame: I was never in a hurry for PR too but this healing (Like how I worry if I get cold lol).

In Hospital, damn doctors and all sisters were being merriment (Although in a nice way), saying its very small thing  I only know that its big thing for me  I never saw blood, woulds etc  I am too allergic even to imagine a wound, blood, cuts or anything  Never had :Cry:

Hope I get well soon by god's grace. :smow: :roll::llama::humble::yawn:anda::moony:

hone: Take care too bro :flypig:


----------



## Sennara

jre05 said:


> Hi PD
> 
> Thanks for your message and kind words. Taking care, paining  I hate it lol.
> 
> :smow:
> 
> lol hahaha you are witty always  I liked the 9 AM line lol.
> 
> Yes, right hand, damn can't even eat  Doctors never understand how much I worry lol, they simply say, take medicine and wait for 1 day, you will be alright lol. :flame: I was never in a hurry for PR too but this healing (Like how I worry if I get cold lol).
> 
> hone: Take care too bro :flypig:


Awww! Hope you'll be all right and have a full recovery soon. It's never fun to have an injury in any part of the body. :nono:


----------



## jre05

Sennara said:


> Awww! Hope you'll be all right and have a full recovery soon. It's never fun to have an injury on any part of the body. :nono:


Thank you for your kind words, I feel good 

I agree no wounds are funny 

But maybe its so small (Common to doctors and sisters) lol. This morning when I spoke to my boss about it, my boss was advising me to go and have it stitched etc if it is a fracture, boss was so kind enough to care me and guide me here too, but that scared the hell out of me when hearing about stitching/fracture stuffs and looking at my blood line for 10 cms, god scares me now too. Doctor told me, its nothing, just minor thing, still I am afraid until it gets healed in 2 days ... I never had any blood bleed type stuffs for couple of decades at least. Moreover, I am too allergic and scared to bloods, cuts, etc, I will even lose consciousness if I see big bloods or accidents. Anyway, bad thing is, my would has a blood clot line which I am afraid to even look lol. Hope it goes tomorrow or in 2 days  

Mighty lord, hear me  Jai Anjeneya, give me strengths


----------



## jre05

harbhar said:


> Thanks TimeSpace!! You are first one to wish me!!
> 
> Yes, I got the grant today. Lots of story to tell. Will update in detail tomorrow.


Oh congrats   ATB!


----------



## Sennara

jre05 said:


> Thank you for your kind words, I feel good
> 
> I agree no wounds are funny
> 
> But maybe its so small (Common to doctors and sisters) lol. This morning when I spoke to my boss about it, my boss was advising me to go and have it stitched etc if it is a fracture, boss was so kind enough to care me and guide me here too, but that scared the hell out of me when hearing about stitching/fracture stuffs and looking at my blood line for 10 cms, god scares me now too. Doctor told me, its nothing, just minor thing, still I am afraid until it gets healed in 2 days ... I never had any blood bleed type stuffs for couple of decades at least. Moreover, I am too allergic and scared to bloods, cuts, etc, I will even lose consciousness if I see big bloods or accidents. Anyway, bad thing is, my would has a blood clot line which I am afraid to even look lol. Hope it goes tomorrow or in 2 days
> 
> Mighty lord, hear me  Jai Anjeneya, give me strengths


It could be just a cut. But if it hurts too much, better have an x-ray and check if there's fracture. 
Just wish you to get well soon. ray2:


----------



## jre05

Sennara said:


> It could be just a cut. But if it hurts too much, better have an x-ray and check if there's fracture.
> Just wish you to get well soon. ray2:


Yes, exactly like you only my boss also told me, she advised me to go to Ortho Pedi, but I went to OPD thinking it is Ortho Pedi but OPD is Out Patient Doctor damn lol. Well I will give a day or two time and if it doesn't go well, then I will go to specialist like you say.  

But honestly, for morning, I feel better now, hope it gets cured in 2 days 

Thank you again for your kind advice and prayers, I like it 

Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## Sennara

jre05 said:


> Thank you for your kind words, I feel good
> 
> I agree no wounds are funny
> 
> But maybe its so small (Common to doctors and sisters) lol. This morning when I spoke to my boss about it, my boss was advising me to go and have it stitched etc if it is a fracture, boss was so kind enough to care me and guide me here too, but that scared the hell out of me when hearing about stitching/fracture stuffs and looking at my blood line for 10 cms, god scares me now too. Doctor told me, its nothing, just minor thing, still I am afraid until it gets healed in 2 days ... I never had any blood bleed type stuffs for couple of decades at least. Moreover, I am too allergic and scared to bloods, cuts, etc, I will even lose consciousness if I see big bloods or accidents. Anyway, bad thing is, my would has a blood clot line which I am afraid to even look lol. Hope it goes tomorrow or in 2 days
> 
> Mighty lord, hear me  Jai Anjeneya, give me strengths





jre05 said:


> Yes, exactly like you only my boss also told me, she advised me to go to Ortho Pedi, but I went to OPD thinking it is Ortho Pedi but OPD is Out Patient Doctor damn lol. Well I will give a day or two time and if it doesn't go well, then I will go to specialist like you say.
> 
> But honestly, for morning, I feel better now, hope it gets cured in 2 days
> 
> Thank you again for your kind advice and prayers, I like it
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant


Lol at the OPD mistake. ound:

No worries. Thank you for the wish too.


----------



## 0z_dream

jre05 said:


> I hurt my palm through thumb by slipping in my terrase 5.30 morning today
> 
> I have a line of 10 cms and blood line although clotted  :Cry: I went to hospital, they said its minor and get cured in 2 days and gave me medicines and injection  Its burning and hurting me :Cry: Doc said it will be cured in 2 days
> 
> Not going to office today :behindsofa: I can't type too properly  (Right hand)


Ohyee sad to hear frnd, hope u to get well soon. My prayers with you , take care


----------



## gkkumar

harbhar said:


> Thanks TimeSpace!! You are first one to wish me!!
> 
> Yes, I got the grant today. Lots of story to tell. Will update in detail tomorrow.


Congrats harbhar !!


----------



## kharelshishir

Hello seniors,

How long is DIBP practically taking in average to grant the visa 190 from the date of visa lodgement.


----------



## chiku2006

kharelshishir said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> How long is DIBP practically taking in average to grant the visa 190 from the date of visa lodgement.


According to their website, its 3 month on an average. .


----------



## kharelshishir

chiku2006 said:


> According to their website, its 3 month on an average. .


Thank you chiku2006. But i was wondering how long did it take to our fellow expat members in this thread.


----------



## harneek

My agent uploaded the documents on 6 Mar and today the documents status changed to received.
Does this mean i assign the CO or its an automatic change?
I lodge my visa on 5 Feb.


----------



## sah23

harneek said:


> My agent uploaded the documents on 6 Mar and today the documents status changed to received.
> Does this mean i assign the CO or its an automatic change?
> I lodge my visa on 5 Feb.


No. Its automatic. You will receive email from CO if they need anything. If you are 190 applicant then be patient the DIBP is currently sluggish on us.


----------



## prefetcher

harbhar said:


> Thanks TimeSpace!! You are first one to wish me!! Yes, I got the grant today. Lots of story to tell. Will update in detail tomorrow.


Congrats!!


----------



## rka123

*EOI - Help for claiming work experience*

Hello,

Can someone please help me with details on claiming work experience. I have got positive skills assessment under 261313(Software Engineer) from ACS for employment after June 2008. My job history in ACS report is as follows:

Org 1 - Jun 2004 - Dec 2005
Org 2 - Jan 2006 - Jan 2007
Org 3 - Feb 2007 - Sep 2013

I am presently working in Org 3. I am not sure as to how I should fill the EOI. Can anyone please confirm if this is fine? I have entered as follows:

Org - Position - From Date - To Date - Relevant 
Org 1 - Software Engineer - Jun 2004 - Dec 2005 - No
Org 2 - Software Engineer - Jan 2006 - Jan 2007 - No
Org 3 - Sr. Software Engineer - Feb 2007 - Jun 2008 - No
Org 3 - Sr. Software Engineer - Jul 2008 - Sep 2013 - Yes
Org 3 - Sr. Software Engineer - Oct 2013 - Mar 2014 - No


As per the above I will be able to claim 10 points in EOI. Is this correct?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arunvas

rka123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please help me with details on claiming work experience. I have got positive skills assessment under 261313(Software Engineer) from ACS for employment after June 2008. My job history in ACS report is as follows:
> 
> Org 1 - Jun 2004 - Dec 2005
> Org 2 - Jan 2006 - Jan 2007
> Org 3 - Feb 2007 - Sep 2013
> 
> I am presently working in Org 3. I am not sure as to how I should fill the EOI. Can anyone please confirm if this is fine? I have entered as follows:
> 
> Org - Position - From Date - To Date - Relevant
> Org 1 - Software Engineer - Jun 2004 - Dec 2005 - No
> Org 2 - Software Engineer - Jan 2006 - Jan 2007 - No
> Org 3 - Sr. Software Engineer - Feb 2007 - Jun 2008 - No
> Org 3 - Sr. Software Engineer - Jul 2008 - Sep 2013 - Yes
> Org 3 - Sr. Software Engineer - Oct 2013 - Mar 2014 - No
> 
> 
> As per the above I will be able to claim 10 points in EOI. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dude,

If you still work for Org 3, then you can still claim work experience for the remaining months with the support of docs like Pay-slips, Form-16 etc. So it should read:
Org 3 - Sr. Software Engineer - Jul 2008 - Mar 2014 - Yes (TILL Date/Last working date of Org3)


----------



## jre05

Sennara said:


> Lol at the OPD mistake. ound:
> 
> No worries. Thank you for the wish too.


lol hehe yeah it was soo funny thing haha  Well you're welcome :yo:



0z_dream said:


> Ohyee sad to hear frnd, hope u to get well soon. My prayers with you , take care


Thank you friend for the words and prayers  I feel little better now, hope it heals soon :yo: :moony::usa2:


----------



## Hmenon

harbhar said:


> Thanks TimeSpace!! You are first one to wish me!!
> 
> Yes, I got the grant today. Lots of story to tell. Will update in detail tomorrow.


Congratulations...


----------



## IAA81

*State Nomination*

Hi all,

I have one question regarding state nomination which requires expert views.

I got state nomination from western Australia. according to our agreement I have to stay western Australia for 02 years.

does it mean that I must have to get enter in western Australia ? or I can enter or live any other city like Sidney as well? 

problem is that I have friends in Sydney not in western Australia and I am going to fly next month Insha Allah.

can I stay at Sidney for suppose 06 months or year then move to western Australia??


----------



## harneek

sah23 said:


> No. Its automatic. You will receive email from CO if they need anything. If you are 190 applicant then be patient the DIBP is currently sluggish on us.


Hi sah23,

Thnaks for the reply, i saw your timelines, you got QLD spons. I also got QLD spons. What is your occupation? any research about job market?


----------



## sah23

harneek said:


> Hi sah23,
> 
> Thnaks for the reply, i saw your timelines, you got QLD spons. I also got QLD spons. What is your occupation? any research about job market?


Hi Harneek

QLd job market is ok ok not as good as nsw or victoria. My occupation is microbiology


----------



## Nandkumar

*Waiting for CO to revert*

Hi Everyone,

I had submitted my EOI on 21st Jan, got Invitation on 27th Jan 2014 and made my visa application on 28th Jan 2014. The CO mailed me requirements on 20th Feb as we need CO letter for Kuwait PCC. I have uploaded mailed mine and my spouse PCC on 4th march. 

Till what time does CO revert back on the uploaded documents generally?


----------



## VChiri

dphajh said:


> Hi P,
> 
> From the forum, it is said that CO will contact you only when you have documents that he needs and not yet available... in your case, co will contact you when he needs the pcc and meds.
> 
> Inmy case, i have gone through 8 weeks but no co contact since i already uploaded the whole thing incl form 80, meds and pcc....


Hi dphajh

I noticed that you have been waiting for 8weeks for a CO to be allocated. I wanted to ask what visa you are applying for 189 or 190? Cause i have noticed that the CO allocation times have been varying.


----------



## visitkangaroos

Hi Sathiya and other seniors here

Can someone please confirm if it is legal to for husband and wife to have EOIs separately for both of them for 189 even when both of them are claiming partner points. Basically it could result in two invites for one visa application
My wife is eligible for 70 points while I have 65 only
My preference is to apply VISA as me as the primary applicant but still like to secure an invite with my wife's EOI.
Can you kindly confirm soon as the next round is tomorrow only and I have still to lodge my wife EOI


----------



## peanut48

Hi everyone!!

I'm back from my month long trip...I got my grant notice during the trip and I barely had the time to react to it and share my feelings.

My PR journey:

I was in Australia between 2006 - 2008. I returned for personal reasons and thought I would never go back to Australia. Unfortunately, life threw me some rotten lemons.

In 2009, I started looking at my PR options, and joined expatforum to discuss my case. Due to the constant change in PR rules/policies, I kept missing out or did not qualify or job code was not available or less points. Basically this was an impossible option.

I continued to try and make my life in India while being miserable and desperate to go back to Australia. I signed up for a newsletter with some migration agency I found on the internet so I would receive some updates.

In Jan 2012, I thought I was eligible for PR and contacted the lady who had processed my student visa paperwork thru an education consultancy. She has her own education consultancy now in Pondicherry and also an unofficial immigration consultant. Due to my previous association with her, I trusted her to be able to help me with the visa process.

At this point, she told me the code was closed and I couldn't apply. I too didn't bother to verify or check my options. Forgot about it.

In late July 2013, a newsletter email from the migration agency caught my attention and made me visit the immi.gov.au to investigate my options. The SOL & CSOL List was released in July 2013, and it had my occupation code 224711 - Management Consultant under CSOL. Only SA & ACT sponsored the code. I researched some more and felt confident I will be able to apply for it.

Once again I contacted the lady consultant (let's call her MK), she told me to send her my CV and other details and then we discussed her fees. She told me she usually charges 45000 INR but since she knows me from years ago, she will charge 15000 INR considering she will not being doing much except guide me and process the paperwork. She is not a MARA agent and so I found this reasonable and agreed.

Next hurdle was to get the work experience letters. My case was a little confusing since I work as a consultant and on contracts. I'm between an employee and business owner, two distinctions made clear by VETASSESS (assessing body for my code). VETASSESS has its own set of requirements, for example, self-employed meant business owner to them coz they need proof of business establishment, auditor reports, balance sheets etc. Which don't apply to a self-employed professional.

Anyway, managed to find a middle path with the help of MK. I provided documents from my consulting projects like reference letters, contracts and invoices I sent to them, bank statement, some tax docs (not complete though). I also submitted a letter from my Auditor, a Stat. Dec. since that was the requirement for Self-employed.

It took a lot of revisions to get those documents ready and fill the VETASSESS application form. I took a lot of help from the forum for this. MK & her staff made lots of errors on the application form (simple data entry job!) and I made certain even the tiny punctuation was corrected. MK suggested that waiting for the result will take more than 3 months so I can take my IELTS anytime. I booked my IELTS for 12 Oct 2013.

Finally end of August 2013, I paid and submitted my VETASSESS application through MK as my agent. And began to haunt the VETASSESS thread on the forum.

Meanwhile, SA was closing occupations fast. Everyone was panicking. Some people missed out coz it closed. My tension was rising. Through this forum, I read & researched a lot, did a case study and began to think that I have to apply for SA SS before it closed 224711.

As I was thinking whether or not I should apply for an urgency request, a friend from this forum sent me a PM about sending the urgency request along with a change in job code like this forum friend did. Since I did not want to change job code coz I believe 224711 & 224712 are completely different although share similar characteristics.

Meanwhile MK, wanted her payment after the VETASSESS submission so I told her I'll pay half now and half after the Visa application is lodged. She agreed. Then when I had to make the payment she demanded 15000 INR. I was shocked since that is the full amount, so I asked her why, she said that was the amount for VETASSESS submission alone. She now wanted 75000 INR for the whole process. This led to some argument of sorts, and I paid her 15000 INR and decided to not use her after this point. I don't want to discuss MK's shortcomings as a non-MARA agent but I can say that this forum made me a better agent than her and I was educating her about the processes. She once told me for SS I need to submit Auditor's report which is total ********. I realised that agents try to make the entire process look difficult to handle ourselves and ask for more paperwork than required to make it look like they are doing something.

I immediately removed her as my agent from my VETASSESS application and took incharge of my application and could now track the progress online.

Unfortunately for me, SA closed the 224711 job code and I had only sent my VETASSESS application few days before it.

I then thought why not send the urgency request to VETASSESS, what do I have to lose if they don't accept it. I sent it and thank god, they accepted it. It was the 3rd week at that point. i received a verification call from them, and soon I had my positive assessment. I asked them to fax it (used efax), and got my results in the first week of Oct 2013. Overjoyed but stuck coz I still had to finish with my IELTS. I cursed myself for not writing it sooner but somehow managed to get through the phase and got my IELTS result end of Oct 2013.

Meanwhile, my only option was ACT however I felt there was some hurdles for me. But I didn't let that stop me. I thought there is no harm in trying, so started understanding their SS process and keeping the documents ready like commitment statement, financial statement, etc.

I had made the EOI ready by then and entered all the known information. REMEMBER: EOI must be submitted only after IELTS TRF DATE & Skills Assessment Result Date or it will be rejected. As soon as I had my missing information, I filled and submitted my EOI with ACT as my only state.

I then tried my luck with ACT and in Oct end, sent them a verification email for the limited occupation on their list 224711. I was sure I won't be accepted however to my surprise in less than 24 hours, they had given me positive verification and a place in the quota to apply. Now I rushed to apply the ACT SS Nomination with them & paid the $300 coz I was worried about the jobs (we have to supply min. 5 jobs in our code as part of the ACT SS process) expiring and them demanding more. 

It was with great difficulty I found 5 jobs, I couldn't afford to be asked to submit more again. Anyway, then the waiting for SS began. I kept feeling, they might reject it or ask for more jobs. I did work very very hard my application. I wrote a commitment statement completely by myself. It was difficult since I had to say why I didn't want to go back to Melbourne (where I used to live) and choose ACT now. But I was honest about the contrast in the two places and my priorities. Also the financial statement was hard to prepare, needed lots of research. Then I began to worry about the approaching Christmas & NY Holiday period. I was worried it would get stuck.

Anyway, I thank god coz finally mid Dec 2013, I got my ACT SS nomination approved and was automatically issued a invite for visa since my EOI was already submitted with ACT selected. So there was no delays in the invite.

I immediately filled out my application fearing the holiday period delay, completed my medicals, submitted my application and waited. waited. waited. waited with many of you. wondering and speculating.

Then at around 7th or 8th week after visa lodgement, a forum friend got their visa grant and mentioned they contacted CO and asked them for update and got their grant immediately in response.

So I called DIBP, got my team email id and CO's first name J. I waited for a few days hoping I would get the grant without any interference. Nothing. Others who applied after me, got their grants. I was going to leave soon for my trip. No news. I left for my trip. Few days passed. No news. Others getting grant. Finally, I emailed my CO J, informing that I won't be available for immediate queries since I'm travelling to remote areas without internet and hope I provided everything for my application.

I had front loaded everything. Including Form 1221 & 80.

Days passed by, no response from CO, no news....Weekend ends, its Monday. 4:59pm Brisbane time, no news. Frustrated. Another day gone. 5pm Brisbane time, 3 golden emails.

Finally knew who my CO was, JL and she gave me my grant. Cannot believe she chose to do that at 5pm but she did. I was on the road. I did not know how to react.

Still don't know how to react. From end of July 2013 to 17 Feb 2014 (approx 6.5months), my 6years wait to return to Australia finally ended.

I'm now deciding on a date to leave, have spoken to recruiters who are keen but only when I'll be onshore.

I hope I can help around here as long as I can.

For all those waiting to apply, please remember, take a chance. You have nothing to lose. Make sure you check you meet all the requirements. Every information is already there, you just have to search for it. Don't blindly ask questions, coz not everyone can give u the right answer. You can help yourself by reading through all the posts you can find to understand how the process suits your case.

Don't make silly mistakes or get over confident. Do what is required not what is more than required for your application.

I'll post more next coz this post looks massive!


----------



## prseeker

peanut48 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more next coz this post looks massive!


Hey , I haven't gone through your post yet which indeed looks massive . 

I really appreciate this gesture of yours to come back and post your experience in such a detailed manner . 
Best of luck for your future . 

Stay Blessed 
PD


----------



## Sennara

peanut48 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I'm back from my month long trip...I got my grant notice during the trip and I barely had the time to react to it and share my feelings.
> 
> My PR journey:
> 
> I was in Australia between 2006 - 2008. I returned for personal reasons and thought I would never go back to Australia. Unfortunately, life threw me some rotten lemons.
> ------------omitted-------------
> 
> Don't make silly mistakes or get over confident. Do what is required not what is more than required for your application.
> 
> I'll post more next coz this post looks massive!


Congrats on the sweet fruit you're enjoying now after such a long and challenging journey. It is an inspiring story to many.

I was in Australia in 2007/2008/2010/2011 and 2012 too. We had even been there for some same period of time. And I've been trying to go back for many years also.

Many people, including me, are going through the same thing. Hope we all can be achieving our common goal soon.

All the best with your new life back in the Down Under!


----------



## selvarathinam

peanut48 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I'm back from my month long trip...I got my grant notice during the trip and I barely had the time to react to it and share my feelings.
> 
> My PR journey:
> 
> I was in Australia between 2006 - 2008. I returned for personal reasons and thought I would never go back to Australia. Unfortunately, life threw me some rotten lemons.
> 
> In 2009, I started looking at my PR options, and joined expatforum to discuss my case. Due to the constant change in PR rules/policies, I kept missing out or did not qualify or job code was not available or less points. Basically this was an impossible option.
> 
> I'll post more next coz this post looks massive!



Hi Peanuts48,

I have applied for 190 visa on 26th of Jan and waiting for my wife's PCC from Philippines where she studied for 4 yrs (only document left to submit). I wanted to understand as to how do we get to know about the CO or which team is processing our case.


----------



## AncientGlory

visitkangaroos said:


> Hi Sathiya and other seniors here
> 
> Can someone please confirm if it is legal to for husband and wife to have EOIs separately for both of them for 189 even when both of them are claiming partner points. Basically it could result in two invites for one visa application
> My wife is eligible for 70 points while I have 65 only
> My preference is to apply VISA as me as the primary applicant but still like to secure an invite with my wife's EOI.
> Can you kindly confirm soon as the next round is tomorrow only and I have still to lodge my wife EOI


Yeah, I don't see any problem with this, since you will only be lodging one visa application. You can have as many EOI's as you want.

But why do you want to go for 65 points when you have the chance to lodge EOI with 70 points?


----------



## visitkangaroos

AncientGlory said:


> Yeah, I don't see any problem with this, since you will only be lodging one visa application. You can have as many EOI's as you want.
> 
> But why do you want to go for 65 points when you have the chance to lodge EOI with 70 points?


Thanks AncientGlory for the response. 
The thing is that my wife has claimed her experience of 6 months as Software Trainee with one company which is assessed positive by Acs.
She continued to work as regular employee with this company after that for which we have all the evidences. 
The concern is there are no payslips or Form 16 given by the Employer for the trainee part though her salary/stipend was credited to the bank and we have the statements. Also the numbers are quiet Inconsistent Like One month 4K, next month 5k and next month no credit like that.
I worry if the CO will be convinced and could create doubts in his mind.

What are your thoughts on this


----------



## harneek

sah23 said:


> Hi Harneek
> 
> QLd job market is ok ok not as good as nsw or victoria. My occupation is microbiology


Hi Sah23, i am going as Biochemist. Right now you are in India or OZ?


----------



## sah23

harneek said:


> Hi Sah23, i am going as Biochemist. Right now you are in India or OZ?


Have replied you offline....this will not annoy forum people


----------



## peanut48

selvarathinam said:


> Hi Peanuts48,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa on 26th of Jan and waiting for my wife's PCC from Philippines where she studied for 4 yrs (only document left to submit). I wanted to understand as to how do we get to know about the CO or which team is processing our case.


Call DIBP after the CO allocation time is completed. You can find the CO allocation time at the immi website.


----------



## VChiri

peanut48 said:


> Call DIBP after the CO allocation time is completed. You can find the CO allocation time at the immi website.


Hi Peanut48

What is the current CO allocation time? I have been asking and haven't found anything even back tracking on this thread a couple of pages. Your help would be appriciated.


----------



## peanut48

VChiri said:


> Hi Peanut48
> 
> What is the current CO allocation time? I have been asking and haven't found anything even back tracking on this thread a couple of pages. Your help would be appriciated.


Hi VChiri,

To be honest, no body can predict CO allocation times. You have to wait until the DIBP timeframe is completed as per their website and give them a call. They may or may not give you the information. Even with the information, each case is different so one never knows how long until their grant.

I expected my grant to be a swift one, coz I had ensured there was no missing information also I have previously lived in Australia so I know they have sufficient background information about me to process my application quickly however even with such a straightforward application (Oz degree, no work points claimed), it took 61 days for me to receive my grant from date of submission of visa application. Longer than it took most of those who applied along with me.

My suggestion to those waiting is to monitor the CO allocation time table give on the immi website. Wait for that time period to lapse before contacting DIBP for CO information. With CO information, wait for a week to see if any contact is made by CO coz they log your call and will reflect on your application for your CO to know you made contact about your application. If after a week of calling DIBP, your CO doesn't contact you then email the team id with subject line : CO NAME, TRN #, NAME
Include your NAME, DOB, TRN # in your email and just enquire if all required documents are submitted.

If CO has any doubts will respond or you will receive your grant. Again this can vary from case to case for many reasons as noted here on the forum.

Good luck!


----------



## Alnaibii

immi_aus said:


> Is job offer necessary now for western Australia State sponsorship for 190 visa?
> 
> Have they changed their requirements recently? anybody know about it?


Only if your occupation is on Schedule 2 of their SNOL.


----------



## Alnaibii

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks AncientGlory for the response.
> The thing is that my wife has claimed her experience of 6 months as Software Trainee with one company which is assessed positive by Acs.
> She continued to work as regular employee with this company after that for which we have all the evidences.
> The concern is there are no payslips or Form 16 given by the Employer for the trainee part though her salary/stipend was credited to the bank and we have the statements. Also the numbers are quiet Inconsistent Like One month 4K, next month 5k and next month no credit like that.
> I worry if the CO will be convinced and could create doubts in his mind.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this


If you can't prove that she was full time employee with minimum 20 h /week, it's best to leave it out.
While you do not need to provide all payslips - 2 or 3 per year is enough - a letter stating "full time", "paid", and her roles should be proof enough.


----------



## gaurav19sood

Hi All, While filling the VISA application for Subclass 189 on Immiaccount, it asks for the intended state of stay in Australia. Since I don't know at this point where I want to live so is it fine to leave that as Unknown Or does it have any impact on your application status?

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

gaurav19sood said:


> Hi All, While filling the VISA application for Subclass 189 on Immiaccount, it asks for the intended state of stay in Australia. Since I don't know at this point where I want to live so is it fine to leave that as Unknown Or does it have any impact on your application status?
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


You can leave it blank. No issues it in that.


----------



## gaurav19sood

Thanks for the quick reply Ratnesh.
I have completed the application but till now haven't come across any link where i could upload or attach my documents? Does it only activate once i have submitted my application?

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

gaurav19sood said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Ratnesh.
> I have completed the application but till now haven't come across any link where i could upload or attach my documents? Does it only activate once i have submitted my application?
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


yes. Once you submit application and pay the fees.


----------



## VChiri

peanut48 said:


> Hi VChiri, To be honest, no body can predict CO allocation times. You have to wait until the DIBP timeframe is completed as per their website and give them a call. They may or may not give you the information. Even with the information, each case is different so one never knows how long until their grant. I expected my grant to be a swift one, coz I had ensured there was no missing information also I have previously lived in Australia so I know they have sufficient background information about me to process my application quickly however even with such a straightforward application (Oz degree, no work points claimed), it took 61 days for me to receive my grant from date of submission of visa application. Longer than it took most of those who applied along with me. My suggestion to those waiting is to monitor the CO allocation time table give on the immi website. Wait for that time period to lapse before contacting DIBP for CO information. With CO information, wait for a week to see if any contact is made by CO coz they log your call and will reflect on your application for your CO to know you made contact about your application. If after a week of calling DIBP, your CO doesn't contact you then email the team id with subject line : CO NAME, TRN #, NAME Include your NAME, DOB, TRN # in your email and just enquire if all required documents are submitted. If CO has any doubts will respond or you will receive your grant. Again this can vary from case to case for many reasons as noted here on the forum. Good luck!


Thank you for the detailed response.


----------



## damiloo

peanut48 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I'm back from my month long trip...I got my grant notice during the trip and I barely had the time to react to it and share my feelings.
> 
> My PR journey:
> 
> Dear Peanut - It was long but interesting story of urs. Finally congrats on getting ur PR . I utterly agree not to use agents , they do nothing but damn wasting our money and time. I've got my SS with ACT as well and submitted visa application on 19th feb. Have uploaded few docs and will complete them by this week. Not trying to FL medicals (mine and family) as I dont know how long it take to finalyze my case. So better CO ask it to do so.


----------



## j_1019alisen

hi there! Can I ask from your help guys? I just invited to lodge my application as I do not have an Agent I dont know how to start. Ihave so many docs to be uploaded and 500kb for each files is notenough...how can i reduce it? in a file i guess i have 30 pages just for my course description alone..i dont know wat to do...


----------



## TimeSpace

j_1019alisen said:


> hi there! Can I ask from your help guys? I just invited to lodge my application as I do not have an Agent I dont know how to start. Ihave so many docs to be uploaded and 500kb for each files is notenough...how can i reduce it? in a file i guess i have 30 pages just for my course description alone..i dont know wat to do...


The maximum size of each file is 5Mb, not 500kb.


----------



## AncientGlory

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks AncientGlory for the response.
> The thing is that my wife has claimed her experience of 6 months as Software Trainee with one company which is assessed positive by Acs.
> She continued to work as regular employee with this company after that for which we have all the evidences.
> The concern is there are no payslips or Form 16 given by the Employer for the trainee part though her salary/stipend was credited to the bank and we have the statements. Also the numbers are quiet Inconsistent Like One month 4K, next month 5k and next month no credit like that.
> I worry if the CO will be convinced and could create doubts in his mind.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this


Well can you justify the inconsistant salaries? Also, if she didn't get paind in particular months, can that be considered as work? Such questions might arise and so I think perhaps you have a better chance than her.

But keeping her EOI as a backup plan is always good. Good luck.


----------



## mandy2137

Hi friends, 

If I get a chance to apply for visa 190 for State then will I have to do same work what I am doing in my country?

Your feedback is very important. 

thanks


----------



## Sennara

mandy2137 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> If I get a chance to apply for visa 190 for State then will I have to do same work what I am doing in my country?
> 
> Your feedback is very important.
> 
> thanks


Do you mean if you have to do the same job after you get the 190 visa and work in Australia? The answer is no. You can do whatever job you would like to do then.


----------



## Waqarali20005

mandy2137 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> If I get a chance to apply for visa 190 for State then will I have to do same work what I am doing in my country?
> 
> Your feedback is very important.
> 
> thanks


no, not at all... you can do whatever you want


----------



## harbhar

harbhar said:


> Thanks TimeSpace!! You are first one to wish me!!
> 
> Yes, I got the grant today. Lots of story to tell. Will update in detail tomorrow.


I created a new thread to share my story and not to break the flow of this thread. Here is my post - Yet Another Grant Story!

Happy to answer if you have any questions.

Thank you all.

Have a great start with a new week.


----------



## Ozbabe

harbhar said:


> I created a new thread to share my story and not to break the flow of this thread. Here is my post - Yet Another Grant Story!
> 
> Happy to answer if you have any questions.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Have a great start with a new week.


So long a story...

It is really inspiring. You took your time to share! Well done!

I hope you have a fulfilling Oz life.

Cheers


----------



## prefetcher

*DIBP Contact number*

Seniors,

Could someone reply or PM me the contact details for DIBP? I'd like to check with DIBP on allocation of CO.

Thanks,
P


----------



## TimeSpace

prefetcher said:


> Seniors,
> 
> Could someone reply or PM me the contact details for DIBP? I'd like to check with DIBP on allocation of CO.
> 
> Thanks,
> P


You can call 131 881 with the international region code preceded.


----------



## prefetcher

TimeSpace said:


> You can call 131 881 with the international region code preceded.


Thanks TimeSpace. I tried calling them(from India) but couldn't reach them. The DIBP site(Our telephone numbers) says the number is available only within Australia. Am I missing something here?

Thanks.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Medical link in my Immiaccount disappeared long back, but the 'Health, evidence' show as requested. Also, Form 80 show as requested but it was submitted during visa application itself. 

Any idea what is going on?


----------



## peanut48

prefetcher said:


> Seniors,
> 
> Could someone reply or PM me the contact details for DIBP? I'd like to check with DIBP on allocation of CO.
> 
> Thanks,
> P


I know its in the forum posts somewhere. It was discussed long ago. A search would bring it up.


----------



## TimeSpace

prefetcher said:


> Thanks TimeSpace. I tried calling them(from India) but couldn't reach them. The DIBP site(Our telephone numbers) says the number is available only within Australia. Am I missing something here?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry. The DIBP website does say this phone is within Australia.

I didn't call them yet. Some friends said they used Skype to call this number. Maybe it's different from calling directly.


----------



## btkarthikram

its +61 131 881.. What r u using to call? I know it sounds like a stupid question but I had no luck reaching the number with an ISD enabed BSNL landline. But the number worked from every other phone and voip services.


----------



## btkarthikram

prefetcher said:


> Thanks TimeSpace. I tried calling them(from India) but couldn't reach them. The DIBP site(Our telephone numbers) says the number is available only within Australia. Am I missing something here?
> 
> Thanks.


its +61 131 881.. What r u using to call? I know it sounds like a stupid question but I had no luck reaching the number with an ISD enabed BSNL landline. But the number worked from every other phone and voip services.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Will it be an issue with PCC if I am living at my current address for only last 6 months? The address in my passport is of my hometown.


----------



## prefetcher

btkarthikram said:


> its +61 131 881.. What r u using to call? I know it sounds like a stupid question but I had no luck reaching the number with an ISD enabed BSNL landline. But the number worked from every other phone and voip services.


Thanks. This was useful. Trying voip now.

P


----------



## kattyle

*Grantttt*

Hey guys got my PR granted todayyyy! Jumping around right nowwww:humble: 
Wish everyone a speedy grant 
Cheers guyysss )) so happyyy


----------



## TimeSpace

kattyle said:


> Hey guys got my PR granted todayyyy! Jumping around right nowwww:humble:
> Wish everyone a speedy grant
> Cheers guyysss )) so happyyy


Congrats, mate!!! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

When exactly was the golden email sent you?


----------



## mandy2137

Thanks for reply. And how many points are required to apply for State sponsorship? As 189 visa required 60 points. I want to apply for Victoria State. Currently I have 45 points and my experience is going to be 4 years in June 2014. And my ielts is pending, I will take this in May. 

Please share your reviews.


----------



## askchennai

If anyone have Brisbane Team 34 team email id and CO first (or last) name Alex email id, please send that details in my PM. Please dont chat here COs email id..


----------



## chiku2006

kattyle said:


> Hey guys got my PR granted todayyyy! Jumping around right nowwww:humble:
> Wish everyone a speedy grant
> Cheers guyysss )) so happyyy


Congrats.. pelase share your timeline !


----------



## hnguyen

kattyle said:


> Hey guys got my PR granted todayyyy! Jumping around right nowwww:humble:
> Wish everyone a speedy grant
> Cheers guyysss )) so happyyy


Congrats Kattyle, party time now 
Could you please share your timelines as well?

How did you resolve your PCC issue last time (if I remember corectly)?


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



0z_dream said:


> Ohyee sad to hear frnd, hope u to get well soon. My prayers with you , take care


HI Oz_Dream,

When do you plan to fly. Also assuming your destination initially would be Canberra. is that right.


----------



## prefetcher

kattyle said:


> Hey guys got my PR granted todayyyy! Jumping around right nowwww:humble: Wish everyone a speedy grant Cheers guyysss )) so happyyy


Congrats!!


----------



## adudecool

Hi All,

Has anyone lately tried to book flight using IOM? I am planning to fly to Adelaide in May. So just wanted to check if IOM offers good concession on flights and baggage. 

Cheers


----------



## gkkumar

kattyle said:


> Hey guys got my PR granted todayyyy! Jumping around right nowwww:humble:
> Wish everyone a speedy grant
> Cheers guyysss )) so happyyy



Congratulations !! Your timelines please. 

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:eace:eace:


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



kattyle said:


> Hey guys got my PR granted todayyyy! Jumping around right nowwww:humble:
> Wish everyone a speedy grant
> Cheers guyysss )) so happyyy


Congratulation Kattyle,

Have fun and God Bless.

BTW, could you kindly update your signature. This would help us with timelines, that would benefit us.


----------



## Hunter85

Congrats 

and you cant imagine how I wish to have my PR in my hand but I hope soon everyone will have 



kattyle said:


> Hey guys got my PR granted todayyyy! Jumping around right nowwww:humble:
> Wish everyone a speedy grant
> Cheers guyysss )) so happyyy


----------



## Hmenon

kattyle said:


> Hey guys got my PR granted todayyyy! Jumping around right nowwww:humble:
> Wish everyone a speedy grant
> Cheers guyysss )) so happyyy


congratulations..


----------



## Black_Rose

kattyle said:


> Hey guys got my PR granted todayyyy! Jumping around right nowwww:humble:
> Wish everyone a speedy grant
> Cheers guyysss )) so happyyy


Congrats. Please keep us into your prayer.


----------



## Black_Rose

just a quick help needed.
Can someone please provide me the link where I can see the occupation celling , invitation number etc.


----------



## prseeker

Black_Rose said:


> just a quick help needed.
> Can someone please provide me the link where I can see the occupation celling , invitation number etc.


SkillSelect – SkillSelect

Click on 4th Tab called "Reports" after that 4th Tab called "Occupation Ceilings "

Regards 
PD


----------



## SAMD_Oz

kattyle said:


> Hey guys got my PR granted todayyyy! Jumping around right nowwww:humble:
> Wish everyone a speedy grant
> Cheers guyysss )) so happyyy


Congrats Kattyle :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## kattyle

*My timeline*

Thanks everyone for the kind words.

I dunno how to update the signature so ill share my timeline here

Visa lodge: 10th feb 2014
Med: 29th nov 2013
Pcc : 26th august 2013
EOI: 27th jan 2014
Invitation : 10th feb 2014
CO allocation: 6th march 2014
Grant: 10th march 2014
Document all front loaded

Hope everyone have your grants soon
:wave:


----------



## chiku2006

kattyle said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.
> 
> I dunno how to update the signature so ill share my timeline here
> 
> Visa lodge: 10th feb 2014
> Med: 29th nov 2013
> Pcc : 26th august 2013
> EOI: 27th jan 2014
> Invitation : 10th feb 2014
> CO allocation: 6th march 2014
> Grant: 10th march 2014
> Document all front loaded
> 
> Hope everyone have your grants soon
> :wave:


It seems you are an on shore applicant, what was your visa class 189 or 190?


----------



## man111

kattyle said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.
> 
> I dunno how to update the signature so ill share my timeline here
> 
> Visa lodge: 10th feb 2014
> Med: 29th nov 2013
> Pcc : 26th august 2013
> EOI: 27th jan 2014
> Invitation : 10th feb 2014
> CO allocation: 6th march 2014
> Grant: 10th march 2014
> Document all front loaded
> 
> Hope everyone have your grants soon
> :wave:


congratulation. are you a 189 applicant?


----------



## kattyle

Yes im onshore and im a 189 applicants.


----------



## chiku2006

kattyle said:


> Yes im onshore and im a 189 applicants.



On shore applications move at a rapid pace.. All the best !! Party time !


----------



## kattyle

kattyle said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words.
> 
> I dunno how to update the signature so ill share my timeline here
> 
> Visa lodge: 10th feb 2014
> Med: 29th nov 2013
> Pcc : 26th august 2013
> EOI: 27th jan 2014
> Invitation : 10th feb 2014
> CO allocation: 6th march 2014
> Grant: 10th march 2014
> Document all front loaded
> 
> Hope everyone have your grants soon
> :wave:


CPA approval : 24th jan 2014 
Ielts 7.5 : 28th sept 2013
221111
Subclass 189


----------



## Hmenon

SAMD_Oz said:


> Congrats Kattyle :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck!


Congratulations..


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Hi,

I had one question around PCC in India.

Will it be an issue with PCC if I am living at my current address for only last 6 months? The address in my passport is of my hometown.


----------



## rka123

GhouseYaseen said:


> Hi All:
> 
> My routine of checking emails is done to good today morning.
> Alhamdullilah.
> 
> ITS A GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANT.
> 
> Yeah its finalised , you are given a visa grant.
> 
> Thanks for all your support and advice.
> 
> APPLIED FOR 189 ON 8TH JAN 2014
> FRONT LOADED ALL DOCS ON 13TH JAN 2014
> DOCS RECVD : 14TH FEB 2014
> VISA GRANTED 21st FEB 2014
> ADELAIDE TEAM 2, CO INITIALS : L.O.
> 
> SUGGESTION: LOAD UPFRONT ALL DOCS , EACH AND EVERY DOC IS IMP., FOLLOW THIS FORUM RELIGIOUSLY.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN TO ALL OF UR SUPPORT.
> I ll be available for any queries and experience which I can share.
> Rgds
> Yaseen


Can you please provide me the list of documents that I should have it ready when I receive the invitation? Also can I get PCC and Meds done without invitation?

Thanks,
rka123


----------



## nupur

dranig said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It would be really great if anyone can share their experiences and views. I have applied for 189 visa on 19/02/2014 and uploaded all documents except ME and PCC.
> 
> 1) Will there be job verification call in all the 189 visa applications? I am a software engineer with ACS assessed experience of 4.8 yrs after deducting 2 years. I became eligible for 65 points after gaining experience in my current company which was not assessed by ACS (4 months). So should I expect a job verification call from the CO ?
> 
> 2) If so, will they be directly calling on the telephone numbers available on the company website or will they ask for contact person and details? I am bit worried as I wish not to disclose to the current company about the visa application until my visa is granted.
> 
> 3) Also, when should I proceed for medical examination and PCC. Shall I wait for the CO asking the same?
> 
> Awaiting for replies friends...:fingerscrossed:



hi,

my case went for a job verification despite of me submitting itr docs,i think its very case specific,so dont stress!!
the embassy of your country will either mail or call up your hr,in my case the employment documents which i had submitted were aslo attached on the mail and the hr was asked to authenticate it.moreover some generic qs where also asked regarding my designation,emploment duration,salary and job duties.

for faster processing its best to do your PCC and also your medical examination...

good luck:thumb:


----------



## VChiri

chiku2006 said:


> On shore applications move at a rapid pace.. All the best !! Party time !


Hi chiku

Would you or any of the senior members please elaborate on the reasons onshore applications seem to go at a faster than offshore applications. (this is for 189 of course)


----------



## srmalik

Can someone explain to me what this means. This was sent by my CO, after I inquired about the application status..


Each year visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme.* The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category each year.

The Direction specifies that Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements which can affect the order in which applications are considered during the programme year.

As of February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements as follows:

·*********decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications; then

·*********family sponsored subclass 489 applications ; and

·*********any other Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM applications currently in the final stages of processing. This includes subsequent entrant subclass 489 applications which are exempt from the priority processing arrangements.


----------



## sah23

srmalik said:


> Can someone explain to me what this means. This was sent by my CO, after I inquired about the application status..
> 
> Each year visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme.* The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category each year.
> 
> The Direction specifies that Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements which can affect the order in which applications are considered during the programme year.
> 
> As of February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements as follows:
> 
> ·*********decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications; then
> 
> ·*********family sponsored subclass 489 applications ; and
> 
> ·*********any other Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM applications currently in the final stages of processing. This includes subsequent entrant subclass 489 applications which are exempt from the priority processing arrangements.


Got the same thing. What is your visa class? This means for this yeat till july they have given max visas so now our cases will be processed until some new direction is made by DIBP OR YOU MAY GET VISA IN JULY.


----------



## sah23

sah23 said:


> Got the same thing. What is your visa class? This means for this yeat till july they have given max visas so now our cases will be processed until some new direction is made by DIBP OR YOU MAY GET VISA IN JULY.


Who is your CO which team ?


----------



## rka123

kattyle said:


> CPA approval : 24th jan 2014
> Ielts 7.5 : 28th sept 2013
> 221111
> Subclass 189


Hi kattyle, Can you please tell me how to front load medicals? Is there a standard set of med tests? In case of front load, do we get the medical report and upload or will the hospital upload to our visa application directly?


----------



## srmalik

sah23 said:


> Who is your CO which team ?


Mine is team 33 brisbane.

If all visa are finished for this year, then how come others are getting grants even though the shortage has been since feb.

I think we may still get it this month. Keep the spirits high brother!!!


----------



## sah23

srmalik said:


> Mine is team 33 brisbane.
> 
> If all visa are finished for this year, then how come others are getting grants even though the shortage has been since feb.
> 
> I think we may still get it this month. Keep the spirits high brother!!!


Its for 190 and 489 they are slow. Google it there is one post by migration agent on migrationalliance. Good luck brother


----------



## sunnyC

kattyle said:


> Not sure about 190 but if u dont claim work experience for points why would u have to gather for work evidence? If you dont claim work exp for points , DIBP wont contact your employer. For 189 if don't claim for work exp we dont have to submit evidence at all.


Thanks for your advice. Actually, I had employment assessment by CPA but the year is just abt 1 year (post skill) and it does not help me to claim any points. When I apply for SS, I also did not claim pts for experience. I did sent SS my work references although they are not required by SS to help them understand more abt my CV.

To avoid job verfication from DIAC (espcially for my current company) before getting grant, I intend not to upload my work refs but I am worried that they will question why I do not upload those docs when I showed both to SS and CPA.

Any recommendations or similar cases?


----------



## kattyle

rka123 said:


> Hi kattyle, Can you please tell me how to front load medicals? Is there a standard set of med tests? In case of front load, do we get the medical report and upload or will the hospital upload to our visa application directly?


U need the hap id and bring to the clinic, after that they will upload to immi system. Med test include x ray, hiv test and blood test.
My agent gave me the hap id. There are several posts on how to obtain hap id on your own. All the best


----------



## rka123

kattyle said:


> U need the hap id and bring to the clinic, after that they will upload to immi system. Med test include x ray, hiv test and blood test.
> My agent gave me the hap id. There are several posts on how to obtain hap id on your own. All the best



Thank you very much. How long does this take?


----------



## sumdur

Guys, By the grace of God, I received my GRANT today.

I thank all my friend in this forum who gave me several valuable advices and most important the timeline advices when whenever I started getting impatient.

I know that journey doesn't end here, in fact the new journey of uncertainities will start. But hey God, let me just pause and enjoy this moment with my friends.

I wish all of you a speedy Grant. Let me give u a clue here. In my case, it came within 28 days from the date when CO download of additional documents.

Regards,
Sumdur


----------



## as1984

rka123 said:


> Thank you very much. How long does this take?


Hi rka,

Its a very simple process..You need to create an immi account and fill in 'My health declarations' which is basically your medical history. After finishing this a message will be displayed whether you need to do medicals or not.

In case yes, you can login to e-medical and generate a 'Referral letter' which will contain your HAP id...You need to quote this HAP id wile making an appointment with the clinic and also take the referral letter along while going for the examinations...The complete medical examination is 2-3 hour and if your clinic has e-medical facility they will upload the medicals in a day or two...


----------



## emerald89

Hi,

I am sharing again what someone posted it here before about list of documents to upload before CO is allocated to speed up the process. 

1. Birth Certificate (If you have it, else you would need an Affidavit - Self declaration that you do not have a Birth certificate, and you can submit your Secondary (10th) school certificate instead).

2. Secondary (10th) school certificate and Marks Card
3. Degree and/or PG Certificates and Marks Cards
4. PCC - which you can get from Passport Seva
5. Form 80 - (one, for each applicant)
6. Evidence Of Work:
a. Service Letters/ Experience Letters
b. Relieving Letters/ Resignation acceptance letters
c. Payslips
d. Income Tax docs, (Eg: Form 16, ITRV etc...)
e. Bank Statements showing proof of Salary.
7. Health Docs - These are usually submitted from the Hospital/Medical centre itself once your medical examination is done (You would need a HAP id for this )
8. IELTS Scores - Primary applicant, and for spouse (secondary applicant) - To prove that he/she has adequate English knowledge.
9. Passport 
10. Marriage Certificate 

Note: All the docs need to be certified copies (Notarised)




rka123 said:


> Can you please provide me the list of documents that I should have it ready when I receive the invitation? Also can I get PCC and Meds done without invitation?
> 
> Thanks,
> rka123


----------



## visitkangaroos

Dear Friends,

In one of my bank account I have my Father's name as middle name and every where else my middle name is empty. To illustrate say my actual name is Harish Sinha, which comes up every where else, but my bank account XXX which has Harish *Shankar *Sinha.

I will be enclosing this bank statement as an evidence of employment where the name displayed is Harish Shankar Sinha.

My question is

1. Do I need to mention "Yes" to the question "Do you have any other name?" in the Visa application and Form-80. Few friends have advised No. But still want to confirm with the seniors here.

2. Even if you friends feel that not required, if I still fill it, to be 100% safe and for my satisfaction I believe it still should be fine? My question did we have similar question while filling the EOI or the ACS. I think No, but still want to be sure and do not want to contradict anything filled previously.

Please reply to this as I am just waiting to get this answer to fill my Visa application.


----------



## TimeSpace

sumdur said:


> Guys, By the grace of God, I received my GRANT today.
> 
> I thank all my friend in this forum who gave me several valuable advices and most important the timeline advices when whenever I started getting impatient.
> 
> I know that journey doesn't end here, in fact the new journey of uncertainities will start. But hey God, let me just pause and enjoy this moment with my friends.
> 
> I wish all of you a speedy Grant. Let me give u a clue here. In my case, it came within 28 days from the date when CO download of additional documents.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumdur


Congrats! It's a rather long wait for you.

Could you tell us which team your CO belongs to?


----------



## sumdur

TimeSpace said:


> Congrats! It's a rather long wait for you.
> 
> Could you tell us which team your CO belongs to?


Thanks TimeSpace

My CO was Adelaide Team 08.


----------



## gyan

Hi,

I have lodged my application and CO has been assigned to me. I am trying to verify my application status on VEVO but it says information not found. 

Is there any reason/waiting time to get the application status visible there?


----------



## rahulreshu

gyan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my application and CO has been assigned to me. I am trying to verify my application status on VEVO but it says information not found.
> 
> Is there any reason/waiting time to get the application status visible there?


VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) is for verifying your visa. You don't have one yet. Once you receive a grant, you can use VEVO to confirm your visa.

You can check your application progress in immiaccount http://www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/immiaccount.aspx


----------



## Ben 10

rahulreshu said:


> VEVO (Visa Entitlement Verification Online) is for verifying your visa. You don't have one yet. Once you receive a grant, you can use VEVO to confirm your visa.
> 
> You can check your application progress in immiaccount ImmiAccount


Wher do find vevo login ?


----------



## rahulreshu

Ben 10 said:


> Wher do find vevo login ?


Main VEVO page: Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)

If you click on "Enter VEVO as a visa holder", you'll land up here: https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


----------



## wolverine_349

was hoping to join fellow 189ers on this thread...finally..


----------



## bdapplicant

The great score you received, your IELTS fees should be refunded 



wolverine_349 said:


> was hoping to join fellow 189ers on this thread...finally..


----------



## wolverine_349

bdapplicant said:


> The great score you received, your IELTS fees should be refunded


damn right they should:-D ..have spent enough already for this visa "cause"


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rohit1_sharma said:


> Will it be an issue with PCC if I am living at my current address for only last 6 months? The address in my passport is of my hometown.


No.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had one question around PCC in India.
> 
> Will it be an issue with PCC if I am living at my current address for only last 6 months? The address in my passport is of my hometown.


No.
As such PCC does not mention addresses.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sathiyaseelan

sumdur said:


> Guys, By the grace of God, I received my GRANT today.
> 
> I thank all my friend in this forum who gave me several valuable advices and most important the timeline advices when whenever I started getting impatient.
> 
> I know that journey doesn't end here, in fact the new journey of uncertainities will start. But hey God, let me just pause and enjoy this moment with my friends.
> 
> I wish all of you a speedy Grant. Let me give u a clue here. In my case, it came within 28 days from the date when CO download of additional documents.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumdur


hi sumdur my dear friend. I am really gald to see you with PR visa grant 

congratulations for your success and it is a party time,,yahhoooo.

So, you made it finally at the end of the day....!!!!!!!

Wish you best of luck for your bright future in australia...

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

kattyle said:


> Hey guys got my PR granted todayyyy! Jumping around right nowwww:humble:
> Wish everyone a speedy grant
> Cheers guyysss )) so happyyy


kattyle, tens of hundreds pf congrats to you....

I wish you all the best for your future life in Australia.

hope your transition to australia will be hassle-free.


regards,
sathiya


----------



## peanut48

sumdur said:


> Guys, By the grace of God, I received my GRANT today.
> 
> I thank all my friend in this forum who gave me several valuable advices and most important the timeline advices when whenever I started getting impatient.
> 
> I know that journey doesn't end here, in fact the new journey of uncertainities will start. But hey God, let me just pause and enjoy this moment with my friends.
> 
> I wish all of you a speedy Grant. Let me give u a clue here. In my case, it came within 28 days from the date when CO download of additional documents.
> 
> Regards,
> Sumdur


Congrats Sumdur!!


----------



## sumdur

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi sumdur my dear friend. I am really gald to see you with PR visa grant
> 
> congratulations for your success and it is a party time,,yahhoooo.
> 
> So, you made it finally at the end of the day....!!!!!!!
> 
> Wish you best of luck for your bright future in australia...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> sathiya


Dear sathiya

It was really a petience testing journey. Thanks to you and several other friends in this forum. 

I really look forward to see you all in Australia. 

Kindly advice me what is the next step and which thread to follow. I will keep asking you questions.ha ha..

Regards, 
Sumdur


----------



## sumdur

peanut48 said:


> Congrats Sumdur!!


Thanks peanut.


----------



## rein_marco

Congratulations to everyone who got their grants. 

Just dropped by and thought I'd see what's been happening. Glad to see people getting grants. 

I came to Brisbane exactly a week ago, days after my grant. I had 2 days off rest then went straight to work. I'm on my 5th night shift and so looking forward to having my days off. 

It's been great. It feels so good not to worry any more that the immigration might just call me and tell me I will be deported or some violation (I over stayed my student visa). It also feels good that I am a permanent part of this community I've come to love. 

I got to enrol with Medicare. Got a new phone line. And I'm planning to apply for new jobs I wasn't able to when I was still a temporary visa holder. It's bee ln good. I hope you guys can get to come and live permanently to this country. 

Good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## visitkangaroos

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> In one of my bank account I have my Father's name as middle name and every where else my middle name is empty. To illustrate say my actual name is Harish Sinha, which comes up every where else, but my bank account XXX which has Harish *Shankar *Sinha.
> 
> I will be enclosing this bank statement as an evidence of employment where the name displayed is Harish Shankar Sinha.
> 
> My question is
> 
> 1. Do I need to mention "Yes" to the question "Do you have any other name?" in the Visa application and Form-80. Few friends have advised No. But still want to confirm with the seniors here.
> 
> 2. Even if you friends feel that not required, if I still fill it, to be 100% safe and for my satisfaction I believe it still should be fine? My question did we have similar question while filling the EOI or the ACS. I think No, but still want to be sure and do not want to contradict anything filled previously.
> 
> Please reply to this as I am just waiting to get this answer to fill my Visa application.


Can someone kindly reply to this as I am waiting for this to fill my visa application


----------



## Black_Rose

as far I can recall, this forum was for 489 applicants also but why its removed? 
just a quick question to ask about 489, how long it takes normally to get the 489 invite after getting sponsored from a State? 
if anyone got invite recently under 489 ( state sponsored-provisional) please share.


----------



## derickvs

Could anyone please help in some questions regarding 190 visa. I am really sorry if I spammed u guys.

Thanks,
Derick


----------



## AuzLover

Few doubts
1. Will they ask for very older payslips, form 16s and bank statements?
2. I think i read somewhere in the forum that if the scanned document is colored there is no need for notary attest, is that true?


----------



## derickvs

Congrats could you please help me in getting visa please.

Thanks ,
Derick


----------



## Gaurav Vas

eace::hippie: GOT MY GRANT TODAY - Thank you guys for all the support and keeping me motivated !! YEEHOOO !! :hippie::rockon:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

AuzLover said:


> Few doubts
> 1. Will they ask for very older payslips, form 16s and bank statements?
> 2. I think i read somewhere in the forum that if the scanned document is colored there is no need for notary attest, is that true?


1. Payslips, tax documents for the exp not claimed is not required. But CO might ask them so its recommended to arrange as many as docs possible.
2. Yes, coloured docs does not require notary.


----------



## Kamagu

Hello guys!

I had lodged my visa application (189) on 13th Feb. I kept the Australian PCC just to make sure the CO contacts me and have a notion about the process, but is almost a month and I haven´t heard from CO not even for asking the PCC.
Do you think it would be a good idea to call or I should wait a little longer? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## VChiri

Kamagu said:


> Hello guys! I had lodged my visa application (189) on 13th Feb. I kept the Australian PCC just to make sure the CO contacts me and have a notion about the process, but is almost a month and I haven´t heard from CO not even for asking the PCC. Do you think it would be a good idea to call or I should wait a little longer? Thank you very much!


Some one who lodged on the 10th got a CO allocation on the 6th of march I don't think you are too far behind. Fingers and toes crossed for you. Please let us know when you finally do get your CO allocation.


----------



## gkkumar

Gaurav Vas said:


> eace::hippie: GOT MY GRANT TODAY - Thank you guys for all the support and keeping me motivated !! YEEHOOO !! :hippie::rockon:


Atlast a 190 grant !! Congratulations !! :cheer2:


----------



## SaturdaySaturday

Hi all, 

I am 28, British citizen, currently in Melbourne on a working holiday visa. I have a bachelors in marketing management and have worked as a marketing manager for 14 months within the last 5 years. 

I understand I will be assessed through vetassess and have spoken to them, but have some questions that they haven't been able to help me out with, so here goes:

- My most relevant work experience is from December 2009 to February 2011. Are those dates ok? Just concerned that some of that will be falling outside of the 5 year range.

- Points - I have calculated that I get 30 for being 28, then 15 for education - how much would my work qualify me for? I'm thinking 5...so after that, would I have to take IELTS to get 10 or 20 more points? 

- Medical - will I need one of these?

- Leaving - I am also considering living in Canada for a year or two, is that acceptable under the terms of the visa?

thanks for help on any/all of these questions


----------



## Kamagu

SaturdaySaturday said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am 28, British citizen, currently in Melbourne on a working holiday visa. I have a bachelors in marketing management and have worked as a marketing manager for 14 months within the last 5 years.
> 
> I understand I will be assessed through vetassess and have spoken to them, but have some questions that they haven't been able to help me out with, so here goes:
> 
> - My most relevant work experience is from December 2009 to February 2011. Are those dates ok? Just concerned that some of that will be falling outside of the 5 year range.
> 
> - Points - I have calculated that I get 30 for being 28, then 15 for education - how much would my work qualify me for? I'm thinking 5...so after that, would I have to take IELTS to get 10 or 20 more points?
> 
> - Medical - will I need one of these?
> 
> - Leaving - I am also considering living in Canada for a year or two, is that acceptable under the terms of the visa?
> 
> thanks for help on any/all of these questions


Hello...if your work experience was in Australia then you get 5 points for work experience if it was overseas then you need 3 years (as my case). I think you will be able to get 20 points on IELTS because you are a native speaker so probably you wont need to claim extra points for work experience.
Also, there is a booklet on Immi´s website which explain all the points and processes related with the 189 and 190 Visas, have a look to it, I think it is booklet number 1119 search for it...and goos luck!

(I think there are some restrictions regarding the time spent outside Australia)


----------



## dhawalswamy

derickvs said:


> Could anyone please help in some questions regarding 190 visa. I am really sorry if I spammed u guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Derick




already replied your post in another forum


----------



## Ozbabe

Gaurav Vas said:


> eace::hippie: GOT MY GRANT TODAY - Thank you guys for all the support and keeping me motivated !! YEEHOOO !! :hippie::rockon:


Congrats!

There is progress with 190 visas


----------



## j_head

Hi Mates,

Just want to share with you guys my luck. I got the gold letter this morning. Direct grant in 30 days.


----------



## chiku2006

j_head said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Just want to share with you guys my luck. I got the gold letter this morning. Direct grant in 30 days.


Congrats buddy , was it 189 or 190?? On shore or off?


----------



## j_head

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats buddy , was it 189 or 190?? On shore or off?


onshore 189


----------



## kharelshishir

Gaurav Vas said:


> eace::hippie: GOT MY GRANT TODAY - Thank you guys for all the support and keeping me motivated !! YEEHOOO !! :hippie::rockon:


Congrats a lot.
Please share your timeline
190 or 189?
On or offshore?


----------



## visitkangaroos

visitkangaroos said:


> Originally Posted by visitkangaroos View Post
> Dear Friends,
> 
> In one of my bank account I have my Father's name as middle name and every where else my middle name is empty. To illustrate say my actual name is Harish Sinha, which comes up every where else, but my bank account XXX which has Harish Shankar Sinha.
> 
> I will be enclosing this bank statement as an evidence of employment where the name displayed is Harish Shankar Sinha.
> 
> My question is
> 
> 1. Do I need to mention "Yes" to the question "Do you have any other name?" in the Visa application and Form-80. Few friends have advised No. But still want to confirm with the seniors here.
> 
> 2. Even if you friends feel that not required, if I still fill it, to be 100% safe and for my satisfaction I believe it still should be fine? My question did we have similar question while filling the EOI or the ACS. I think No, but still want to be sure and do not want to contradict anything filled previously.
> 
> Please reply to this as I am just waiting to get this answer to fill my Visa application.


Some one please be kind enough to answer this.


----------



## nupur

*Help Required*

D/A,

Has anyone ever called directly their CO for the status application.
I have my Co's direct number as he had provided the same.Can i directly get in contact with him via phone and check for my status.

The Call Centers num -0061 1300 364 613 on call made makes u wait for a long time and then disconnects.

Regards
Nupur.


----------



## gyan

Gaurav Vas said:


> eace::hippie: GOT MY GRANT TODAY - Thank you guys for all the support and keeping me motivated !! YEEHOOO !! :hippie::rockon:


Hi Gaurav,
Congrats on your grant.
BTW, can you please share your CO was from which team and if possible his initials?


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Gaurav Vas said:


> eace::hippie: GOT MY GRANT TODAY - Thank you guys for all the support and keeping me motivated !! YEEHOOO !! :hippie::rockon:


Happy to see the progress in 190. Congrats Gaurav :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Share your Co details. 

Good Luck!



j_head said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Just want to share with you guys my luck. I got the gold letter this morning. Direct grant in 30 days.


Congrats Mate, thats very quick :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## harbhar

I will try to answer from my personal experience. Seniors can correct me if I am wrong.



visitkangaroos said:


> 1. Do I need to mention "Yes" to the question "Do you have any other name?" in the Visa application and Form-80. Few friends have advised No. But still want to confirm with the seniors here.


Your friends are correct. According to me, you should answer no. The question is asking about alias for your name. But having 'Shankar' in one document is an exception rather than an alias.

I had similar but not exactly same problem. Mine was related to initials being expanded some places and not in most of the other places. So, my question to you is does 'S' initials is part of your name which is in passport?



visitkangaroos said:


> 2. Even if you friends feel that not required, if I still fill it, to be 100% safe and for my satisfaction I believe it still should be fine? My question did we have similar question while filling the EOI or the ACS. I think No, but still want to be sure and do not want to contradict anything filled previously.
> 
> Please reply to this as I am just waiting to get this answer to fill my Visa application.


It should be fine. There are many confusing places like this in Form 80 where answers become subjective. As far as I know, there trivial things does not lead to rejection. But, its better to be aware of the intricacies. 

I had prepared an affidavit for my initials and its expansion/missing in documents. My agent did not submit though and CO never asked.

So, don't worry. If you really want to take extra precautions, prepare an affidavit saying that only in this document its like 'XX' due to mistake but it actually means 'YY' as like in my passport.


----------



## btkarthikram

visitkangaroos said:


> Some one please be kind enough to answer this.


I don't think you need to mention it.. just use the name as given in your passport.. AS far as I know the addition of a middle name in your bank account won't have any effects.. But the decision is up to you and if you want to play it safe, do mention it.


----------



## visitkangaroos

harbhar said:


> I will try to answer from my personal experience. Seniors can correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Your friends are correct. According to me, you should answer no. The question is asking about alias for your name. But having 'Shankar' in one document is an exception rather than an alias.
> 
> I had similar but not exactly same problem. Mine was related to initials being expanded some places and not in most of the other places. So, my question to you is does 'S' initials is part of your name which is in passport?
> 
> 
> It should be fine. There are many confusing places like this in Form 80 where answers become subjective. As far as I know, there trivial things does not lead to rejection. But, its better to be aware of the intricacies.
> 
> I had prepared an affidavit for my initials and its expansion/missing in documents. My agent did not submit though and CO never asked.
> 
> So, don't worry. If you really want to take extra precautions, prepare an affidavit saying that only in this document its like 'XX' due to mistake but it actually means 'YY' as like in my passport.




Thanks for the reply harbhar. There is no initial "S" in my passport.

So the approach I am taking is that I will answer that as No both in the Visa application and Form 80 and if the need be give an affidavit saying that my name incorrectly includes the middle name in the bank account.


----------



## Hmenon

Gaurav Vas said:


> eace::hippie: GOT MY GRANT TODAY - Thank you guys for all the support and keeping me motivated !! YEEHOOO !! :hippie::rockon:


Congratulations...


----------



## Hmenon

j_head said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Just want to share with you guys my luck. I got the gold letter this morning. Direct grant in 30 days.


Congratulations...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

j_head said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Just want to share with you guys my luck. I got the gold letter this morning. Direct grant in 30 days.


wow, that really is quick. Congratulations and i wish you the best of luck to your successful future in Australia, the dream land.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Gaurav Vas said:


> eace::hippie: GOT MY GRANT TODAY - Thank you guys for all the support and keeping me motivated !! YEEHOOO !! :hippie::rockon:


You did a good job! Excellent! Congrats to your success and i hope your transition to Australia will be a life-lifting thing you have been aspiring for. Cheers!


----------



## mafuz767

Hi seniors
Just a quick question... I am temporary resident and visa will expire on 29th of May 2014, I had applied my 189 on 29th of August 2013 (onshore). Still no update , CO said verification checks is going on, still that's fine... Mate if I do not get my result before 30th of jun2014 then I am planning to reapply 190 subclass in July 2014 as a general accountant.

My question is that do I need to sit for IELTS again? Please note that I sat for IELTS 31of JANUARY 2012... Your help will be highly appreciated. Thanks All


----------



## Nandkumar

*Grant !!!*

The day has finally arrived.. Months of wait has finally ended for me.. 

Got my grant today.. :becky::becky::becky::amen::amen:

Yippieeeeee...

Thanks a lot to all members and senior for thier constant support and kind advice.. All my best wishes to everyone !! See you in OZ soon..


----------



## LynneHardaker

Congrats does this come by email or post?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ben roberto

Nandkumar said:


> The day has finally arrived.. Months of wait has finally ended for me.. Got my grant today.. :becky::becky::becky::amen::amen: Yippieeeeee... Thanks a lot to all members and senior for thier constant support and kind advice.. All my best wishes to everyone !! See you in OZ soon..


Congrats Nandkumar... So when and to where are you heading to?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Nandkumar

ben roberto said:


> Congrats Nandkumar... So when and to where are you heading to?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


The grant comes on email. We have our family in Melbourne, so we are headed there. My wife goes in April and I will join her in June.


----------



## Hmenon

Nandkumar said:


> The day has finally arrived.. Months of wait has finally ended for me..
> 
> Got my grant today.. :becky::becky::becky::amen::amen:
> 
> Yippieeeeee...
> 
> Thanks a lot to all members and senior for thier constant support and kind advice.. All my best wishes to everyone !! See you in OZ soon..


Congratulations...


----------



## harbhar

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks for the reply harbhar. There is no initial "S" in my passport.
> 
> So the approach I am taking is that I will answer that as No both in the Visa application and Form 80 and if the need be give an affidavit saying that my name incorrectly includes the middle name in the bank account.


Makes sense. If you need the affidavit format PM me your email. I will send you what I had done.


----------



## DSS

Nandkumar said:


> The grant comes on email. We have our family in Melbourne, so we are headed there. My wife goes in April and I will join her in June.


Congrats


----------



## Black_Rose

Nandkumar said:


> The grant comes on email. We have our family in Melbourne, so we are headed there. My wife goes in April and I will join her in June.


Many Congratulation NandKumar.


----------



## richardlee

Hi, All? 

I have two questions.
1. How do I know co is assigned through immiaccount, does the status change? Or we just know from email?

2. Is there any thing that I should update or insert more in immiaccount after finishing a medical check?

Thank you for all your kind answers.


----------



## TimeSpace

j_head said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Just want to share with you guys my luck. I got the gold letter this morning. Direct grant in 30 days.


Congrats!

We share the same timeline!


----------



## visitkangaroos

harbhar said:


> Makes sense. If you need the affidavit format PM me your email. I will send you what I had done.


Yeah sure. Thanks for your help.


----------



## rajfirst

TimeSpace said:


> Congrats!
> 
> We share the same timeline!


Congrats Timespace!


----------



## kharelshishir

Nandkumar said:


> The day has finally arrived.. Months of wait has finally ended for me.. Got my grant today.. :becky::becky::becky::amen::amen: Yippieeeeee... Thanks a lot to all members and senior for thier constant support and kind advice.. All my best wishes to everyone !! See you in OZ soon..


Congrats dude.

U from 190 or 189 subclass?
Onshore or offshore


----------



## Nandkumar

kharelshishir said:


> Congrats dude.
> 
> U from 190 or 189 subclass?
> Onshore or offshore


189 offshore


----------



## TimeSpace

rajfirst said:


> Congrats Timespace!


Thank you, buddy!


You are the first one who discovers this!


----------



## TimeSpace

Nandkumar said:


> 189 offshore


Congrats mate!

I had to say, you got a very nice CO.

Let's cheer together today!


----------



## DSS

Dear, 


I have been waiting for more than a year now. My CO Has changed twice and now I have PM From Brisbane team 34 as my CO. I had sent all documents that she had requested in Jan 2014. Not sure what's happening?


I had insisted my agent to check with co via email on Sunday. Till now they haven't received a response. I know the same CO with other ppl here used to respond swiftly and got their grants ok quickly. But why isn't mine not moving. Is it because my agent is involved?

PM is handling my case from Oct 2013. My pcc & medicals are expiring by May 2014. 

Could anyone advice or let me know how to advance further?


----------



## Ozbabe

Congrats Timespace, J_head and Nandkumar.

Best wishes for your new life in Oz


----------



## chiku2006

I read somewhere that process time of 190 has been increased. .. can someone please share the details please.. why and what is the reason for it


----------



## VIKRAMAV

Hi All,

I am new this forum , need some advice as I hae lodge my file on 7 jan 2014 and my CO alloted on 18 feb 2014 ,PPC submitted on 20 feb 2014, medical done on 22feb and other doc which has been ask by CO was submitted of 6 of march, can anyone tell me how long time it will take to get grant , my visa is for 190 catagory #### is anybody grant visa recently in the same catagory ? ### do they do job verification ? appriciate If I'll get quick reply XXXXXXXX


----------



## VIKRAMAV

:help:

I am new this forum , need some advice as I hae lodge my file on 7 jan 2014 and my CO alloted on 18 feb 2014 ,PPC submitted on 20 feb 2014, medical done on 22feb and other doc which has been ask by CO was submitted of 6 of march, can anyone tell me how long time it will take to get grant , my visa is for 190 catagory #### is anybody grant visa recently in the same catagory ? ### do they do job verification ? appriciate If I'll get quick reply XXXXXXXX 
Today 06:47 PM 
:help::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ozbabe

chiku2006 said:


> I read somewhere that process time of 190 has been increased. .. can someone please share the details please.. why and what is the reason for it


Processing time for 190 is 3 months. See below link.

Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> Processing time for 190 is 3 months. See below link.
> 
> Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times


Thanks ozbabe for your prompt reply, what was the processing time prior to this change and what is the reason for the change ?


----------



## p_sherman

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks ozbabe for your prompt reply, what was the processing time prior to this change and what is the reason for the change ?


It was previously 12 months for 189 and 6 months for 190, no idea on the latter question.


----------



## chiku2006

p_sherman said:


> It was previously 12 months for 189 and 6 months for 190, no idea on the latter question.


It seems time has been reduced then why are people complaining that time has increased! !


----------



## p_sherman

chiku2006 said:


> It seems time has been reduced then why are people complaining that time has increased! !


On the surface they seem to be reducing the time for 190, that's the bait.

After you've paid SS fees and VAC, they reel you in and hit you with the cap and queue.

Hook, line and sinker!


----------



## chiku2006

p_sherman said:


> On the surface they seem to be reducing the time for 190, that's the bait.
> 
> After you've paid SS fees and VAC, they reel you in and hit you with the cap and queue.
> 
> Hook, line and sinker!


Sherman this is a very serious matter isnt it?


----------



## Ozbabe

p_sherman said:


> On the surface they seem to be reducing the time for 190, that's the bait.
> 
> After you've paid SS fees and VAC, they reel you in and hit you with the cap and queue.
> 
> Hook, line and sinker!


I like the way you put that across.:fish2:


----------



## p_sherman

Ozbabe said:


> I like the way you put that across.:fish2:


It just seems awfully odd that the information below is displayed so prominently in the front page of SkillSelect. Gives you so much hope and makes you just wanna go out and apply for a 190 innit?



> In late 2013, the department conducted an evaluation of occupational ceilings to assess how they have operated to date and to consider changes to ensure they are performing their intended function.
> 
> Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014:
> 
> State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations
> The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations.
> 
> As there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following six occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:
> 
> Chemical and Materials Engineers
> Electronics Engineers
> Other Engineering Professionals
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> Software and Applications Programmers
> Telecommunications Engineering Professionals.
> 
> Details of the cut-offs for these occupations will continue to be included in the regular invitation round reports.


While the link below, you won't even know about it unless you looked hard enough.

Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas

Don't quote me though. I've just got too much time on my hands


----------



## harbhar

visitkangaroos said:


> Yeah sure. Thanks for your help.


Hey, I was thinking about your case during dinner and was wondering why can't you get your name corrected in bank records. Any bank should be honouring your request and be changing your name in 5-7 working days. You can provide your passport and get it corrected as per its name. 

You can request for bank statements after this change. So, no issues. I did the same for address change. So was wondering if its an option with you.

For you this is the only document which is off and I think it's a good idea to get it corrected instead of worrying what to fill in Form 80 or getting affidavits done.


----------



## Yenigalla

Nandkumar said:


> The day has finally arrived.. Months of wait has finally ended for me..
> 
> Got my grant today.. :becky::becky::becky::amen::amen:
> 
> Yippieeeeee...
> 
> Thanks a lot to all members and senior for thier constant support and kind advice.. All my best wishes to everyone !! See you in OZ soon..


Congrats Nandkumar!. You made it !
I was read your posts where CO had requested you to change your points claimed.You crossed all the hurdles and achieved the GRANT!!!
:drum:eace::clap2:


----------



## peanut48

Congrats to those who got their grants!!!

I just booked my tickets today. I'm headed to Brisbane first. Booked online at Cathay Pacific. Got 40Kgs as checked baggage allowance.

I've sent my passport to get the Visa label via VFS. Expect it to arrive tomorrow. I submitted it on 10 March.

Nervous and excited. So much to do before I leave. So may not be around for awhile. Good luck to everyone else and hope you also get through soon.


----------



## dhawalswamy

peanut48 said:


> Congrats to those who got their grants!!!
> 
> I just booked my tickets today. I'm headed to Brisbane first. Booked online at Cathay Pacific. Got 40Kgs as checked baggage allowance.
> 
> I've sent my passport to get the Visa label via VFS. Expect it to arrive tomorrow. I submitted it on 10 March.
> 
> Nervous and excited. So much to do before I leave. So may not be around for awhile. Good luck to everyone else and hope you also get through soon.



why are you getting a visa label?


----------



## Pame

Nandkumar said:


> The day has finally arrived.. Months of wait has finally ended for me..
> 
> Got my grant today.. :becky::becky::becky::amen::amen:
> 
> Yippieeeeee...
> 
> Thanks a lot to all members and senior for thier constant support and kind advice.. All my best wishes to everyone !! See you in OZ soon..


Congrats for the grant...Did they reduced ur 1 year mininmum experience for vetassess from the whole experience...or u got away with the whole claim about ur experience ....will appreciate ur reply..because I was tensed from ur previous posts...


----------



## Pame

dhawalswamy said:


> why are you getting a visa label?


I think it is better to have one, while handling Indian air ports..


----------



## visitkangaroos

Dear friends

Is it mandatory to give the offer letter. The problem i have with first employer is that I was given a revised offer letter with changed salary, after the initial one. And at present I don't have the revised one and the salary numbers shown in the initial offer letter does not match that in the salary slip.

Please suggest how to handle this scenario.


----------



## peanut48

dhawalswamy said:


> why are you getting a visa label?


coz its convenient than carrying a A4 print of the grant letter. Opening a bank account, Medicare, Centrelink all need to see your visa. Plus when you rent a place they might need it. There are several reasons not including the airports where VEVO might not work. It's just a lot easier to make people understand you have a visa than explaining that your visa is electronic.

We are still far from a total digital experience when it comes to visas!


----------



## Santhosh.15

peanut48 said:


> coz its convenient than carrying a A4 print of the grant letter. Opening a bank account, Medicare, Centrelink all need to see your visa. Plus when you rent a place they might need it. There are several reasons not including the airports where VEVO might not work. It's just a lot easier to make people understand you have a visa than explaining that your visa is electronic.
> 
> We are still far from a total digital experience when it comes to visas!


Hi Peanut

Congrats on ur Visa Grant.

A quick query on regarding papers you had submitted to DIBP.

I remember you mentioned that you did not submit Roles and Responsibilities on letter head or on statutory declaration initially.

Did DIBP come back and ask you anything pertaining ???

Thanks for your help

Santhosh


----------



## peanut48

battulas78 said:


> Hi Peanut
> 
> Congrats on ur Visa Grant.
> 
> A quick query on regarding papers you had submitted to DIBP.
> 
> I remember you mentioned that you did not submit Roles and Responsibilities on letter head or on statutory declaration initially.
> 
> Did DIBP come back and ask you anything pertaining ???
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Santhosh


Hi Santhosh

Thanks! I think u have me confused with someone else. I had submitted all my work references on client's letterheads. But I never claimed points for work experience, so I didn't need to submit them. However I chose to submit it anyway in order to avoid any delays.

I got a DIRECT GRANT. No questions asked.


----------



## Santhosh.15

peanut48 said:


> Hi Santhosh
> 
> Thanks! I think u have me confused with someone else. I had submitted all my work references on client's letterheads. But I never claimed points for work experience, so I didn't need to submit them. However I chose to submit it anyway in order to avoid any delays.
> 
> I got a DIRECT GRANT. No questions asked.


Oh ok....CongrTs and Good luck


----------



## surikolluru

Hi All, 

Thanks to the Lord, this is a direct grant and CO has not asked for Japan police clearance to courier. Thanks for your help in responding to my queries. OZ Dream & Monica especially responded to my queries and gave confidence, which avoided agent intervention as I was planning initially. 

I could not attach Japan PCC to documents as it is mentioned to be opened by addressee only. So I am waiting for CO, seems CO is satisfied with the cover page scan that I had uploaded. Please feel free to let me know in case of any questions, happy to help. Just few additional details may help you; I front loaded all documents, PCC and Medicals are done as specified in signature. All payslips and referrals till application date are attached for employment proof and mine is old ACS result though it has not given additional points. This is onshore application.

Regards,
SK


----------



## Sennara

OMG!!!

I have the feeling I would get the grant in these few days, and I do!!

Just received the golden emails!!

Everything pre-uploaded. Direct grant!!

Took only 18 days!!


----------



## chiku2006

Sennara said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I have the feeling I would get the grant in these few days, and I do!!
> 
> Just received the golden emails!!
> 
> Everything pre-uploaded. Direct grant!!
> 
> Took only 18 days!!


Wow awesome, congratulations !!!

Was it 189 or 190, on shore or off?


----------



## Sennara

chiku2006 said:


> Wow awesome, congratulations !!!
> 
> Was it 189 or 190, on shore or off?


Thank you!!

189, offshore.


----------



## surikolluru

Hi All, 

Thanks to the Lord, this is a direct grant and CO has not asked for Japan police clearance to courier. Thanks for your help in responding to my queries. OZ Dream & Monica especially responded to my queries and gave confidence, which avoided agent intervention as I was planning to approach agent initially. 

I could not attach Japan PCC to documents as it is mentioned to be opened by addressee only. So I am waiting for CO, seems CO is satisfied with the cover page scan that I had uploaded. Just few additional details may help you; I front loaded all documents, PCC and Medicals are done as specified in signature. All payslips and referrals till application date are attached for employment proof and mine is old ACS result though it has not given additional points. This is onshore application, please feel free to let me know in case of any questions, happy to help.

Regards,
SK


----------



## Sennara

surikolluru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to the Lord, this is a direct grant and CO has not asked for Japan police clearance to courier. Thanks for your help in responding to my queries. OZ Dream & Monica especially responded to my queries and gave confidence, which avoided agent intervention as I was planning to approach agent initially.
> 
> I could not attach Japan PCC to documents as it is mentioned to be opened by addressee only. So I am waiting for CO, seems CO is satisfied with the cover page scan that I had uploaded. Just few additional details may help you; I front loaded all documents, PCC and Medicals are done as specified in signature. All payslips and referrals till application date are attached for employment proof and mine is old ACS result though it has not given additional points. This is onshore application, please feel free to let me know in case of any questions, happy to help.
> 
> Regards,
> SK


Congratulations!! We got the grant on the same day!!


----------



## surikolluru

Sennara said:


> Congratulations!! We got the grant on the same day!!


Thank you!! Congratulations Sennara!!


----------



## visitkangaroos

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear friends
> 
> Is it mandatory to give the offer letter. The problem i have with first employer is that I was given a revised offer letter with changed salary, after the initial one. And at present I don't have the revised one and the salary numbers shown in the initial offer letter does not match that in the salary slip.
> 
> Please suggest how to handle this scenario.


Just not lucky enough to get the reply with the first post. Since the thread has moved to the next page so reposting
Seniors please share your thoughts


----------



## kharelshishir

peanut48 said:


> Hi Santhosh Thanks! I think u have me confused with someone else. I had submitted all my work references on client's letterheads. But I never claimed points for work experience, so I didn't need to submit them. However I chose to submit it anyway in order to avoid any delays. I got a DIRECT GRANT. No questions asked.


Peanut48,

I am also on the same page. I have only 2 years overseas experience so i am not going to claim any points for experience. However i sent the employment reference letter citing 2 yrs exp to skill assessment and SS.
My employer doesn't provide any salary slips and tax return documents.
My question to u is, will DIBP ask me for salary slips and other details for experience letter i send them even though i am not claiming points for that? Also, will they contact my employer for verification?
Did they contact your employer? Did they ask for salary slips and all?

Thanks


----------



## rahulreshu

visitkangaroos said:


> Just not lucky enough to get the reply with the first post. Since the thread has moved to the next page so reposting
> Seniors please share your thoughts


I don't think this should be a problem. I don't recollect ever getting a revised offer letter (probably just an email) stating my revised salary in USA. Either ways, I did not submit any kind of revised document showing a higher salary than the one mentioned on my offer letter. If CO questions, you should be able to simply explain. A pay raise is good, pay cut can be bad. In fact, the 2nd company that I worked with gave me an amount initially (3-4 months) that was lesser than what was mentioned on my offer letter.


----------



## harbhar

visitkangaroos said:


> Just not lucky enough to get the reply with the first post. Since the thread has moved to the next page so reposting
> Seniors please share your thoughts



It should not be a problem. Produce whatever you have. Also, what actually they check is whether the amount in payslip is same as what is credited to your bank account. Generally figures in offer letters will be in CTC and wont translate directly to the amount we get in bank.

But this should not be the reason to not produce your offer letter. Offer letter from a company is an important document to show your employment proof. According to me, offer letter is more from a duration standpoint and payslips and salary credits to bank should talk about the money part.

On another note, I had a thought about your other case with name. I posted yesterday. Check it out.


----------



## btkarthikram

*Hi guys. I finally got the grant letter this morning.. Thanks to everyone who helped me in this forum... u guys r really great.. I wish everyone else who are waiting a really quick and a hassle free grant.
*
I just had one problem during my process.. My CO had only requested for Indian PCC, but it took more than a month to get it from PSK Tambaram (Chennai).. I had to keep touch regularly with the police department and also had to visit the commissioner's office. one final day I lost my patience and called the commissioner's office and they said they had already sent my file to the passport office and asked me to go there and collect it.

However there was no online update and when I called the call centre they kept on saying i'll get a mail or sms. but, I decided to go there personally with my acknowledgement and was advised that my PCC was already ready.. I wanted to blast them but I was so relieved to get it.. 

So I just want to warn you guys about this stupid online and call centre system of these guys.

Also, with the elections coming up, there are bound to be delays with the police department too.. the police verification at my place took a while and they said that everyone was busy as Mr.Narendra Modi visited Chennai and they had to concentrate on that. However, the police where really helpful when I approached them to track my application..
*
Sorry for such a long story, but I just wanted everyone to know what's happening.*


----------



## visitkangaroos

rahulreshu said:


> I don't think this should be a problem. I don't recollect ever getting a revised offer letter (probably just an email) stating my revised salary in USA. Either ways, I did not submit any kind of revised document showing a higher salary than the one mentioned on my offer letter. If CO questions, you should be able to simply explain. A pay raise is good, pay cut can be bad. In fact, the 2nd company that I worked with gave me an amount initially (3-4 months) that was lesser than what was mentioned on my offer letter.





harbhar said:


> It should not be a problem. Produce whatever you have. Also, what actually they check is whether the amount in payslip is same as what is credited to your bank account. Generally figures in offer letters will be in CTC and wont translate directly to the amount we get in bank.
> 
> But this should not be the reason to not produce your offer letter. Offer letter from a company is an important document to show your employment proof. According to me, offer letter is more from a duration standpoint and payslips and salary credits to bank should talk about the money part.
> 
> On another note, I had a thought about your other case with name. I posted yesterday. Check it out.


Thanks Rahul and harbhar. Really appreciate the help you guys are extending even after getting the grant. Hopefully I join your club soon and then do the same 

Harbhar. Thanks for your response on posting response on my other case as well. I actually went through them and even got a confirmation from you on my action item.

May be you had suggested something more as well which I missed. I will scroll through and try to get the precious piece of advice.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

surikolluru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to the Lord, this is a direct grant and CO has not asked for Japan police clearance to courier. Thanks for your help in responding to my queries. OZ Dream & Monica especially responded to my queries and gave confidence, which avoided agent intervention as I was planning to approach agent initially.
> 
> I could not attach Japan PCC to documents as it is mentioned to be opened by addressee only. So I am waiting for CO, seems CO is satisfied with the cover page scan that I had uploaded. Just few additional details may help you; I front loaded all documents, PCC and Medicals are done as specified in signature. All payslips and referrals till application date are attached for employment proof and mine is old ACS result though it has not given additional points. This is onshore application, please feel free to let me know in case of any questions, happy to help.
> 
> Regards,
> SK


hi sk, congratulations and this is the best way to start a day, isn't it?

I am glad for your achievement with visa application.

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan

btkarthikram said:


> *Hi guys. I finally got the grant letter this morning.. Thanks to everyone who helped me in this forum... u guys r really great.. I wish everyone else who are waiting a really quick and a hassle free grant.
> *
> I just had one problem during my process.. My CO had only requested for Indian PCC, but it took more than a month to get it from PSK Tambaram (Chennai).. I had to keep touch regularly with the police department and also had to visit the commissioner's office. one final day I lost my patience and called the commissioner's office and they said they had already sent my file to the passport office and asked me to go there and collect it.
> 
> However there was no online update and when I called the call centre they kept on saying i'll get a mail or sms. but, I decided to go there personally with my acknowledgement and was advised that my PCC was already ready.. I wanted to blast them but I was so relieved to get it..
> 
> So I just want to warn you guys about this stupid online and call centre system of these guys.
> 
> Also, with the elections coming up, there are bound to be delays with the police department too.. the police verification at my place took a while and they said that everyone was busy as Mr.Narendra Modi visited Chennai and they had to concentrate on that. However, the police where really helpful when I approached them to track my application..
> *
> Sorry for such a long story, but I just wanted everyone to know what's happening.*


hi buddy,

congratulations for your success and i am happy for your. 

wish you all the best for your job search and transition to Australia.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## btkarthikram

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi buddy,
> 
> congratulations for your success and i am happy for your.
> 
> wish you all the best for your job search and transition to Australia.
> 
> Regards,
> sathiya


Thanks Sathya.. I wish u the same..u have been really helpful to everyone


----------



## gyan

Hello Seniors,

I have a question, if I import my visa application submitted by my agent into my account, will he be notified in any way?

I am thinking of importing my application but do not want my agent to know about it.


----------



## harbhar

gyan said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have a question, if I import my visa application submitted by my agent into my account, will he be notified in any way?
> 
> I am thinking of importing my application but do not want my agent to know about it.


I don't think they will be notified. I and my friend did it and they are clueless till now . Also, its not a crime. You have all the rights to know about the status of your application. You have paid the money to them, not the other way. So go ahead and do it without worries.


----------



## rakesh_r5

Hello friends,

I'm glad to inform you that I got the grant today. My timeline are as follows:

ACS submission (261313): 1 Sep 2013.
IELTS: 26 Oct 2013.
ACS results: 29 Nov 2013.
EOI (65 points): 1 Dec 2013.
Invite: 2 Dec 2013.
Visa application: 29 Jan 2014.
PCC: 14 Feb 2014
CO allocation: 27 Feb 2014
Medicals: 5 Mar 2014
Grant: 13 Mar 2014.

Wish you all success in your application.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## gyan

harbhar said:


> I don't think they will be notified. I and my friend did it and they are clueless till now . Also, its not a crime. You have all the rights to know about the status of your application. You have paid the money to them, not the other way. So go ahead and do it without worries.


Thanks harbhar...


----------



## gyan

rakesh_r5 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm glad to inform you that I got the grant today. My timeline are as follows:
> 
> ACS submission (261313): 1 Sep 2013.
> IELTS: 26 Oct 2013.
> ACS results: 29 Nov 2013.
> EOI (65 points): 1 Dec 2013.
> Invite: 2 Dec 2013.
> Visa application: 29 Jan 2014.
> PCC: 14 Feb 2014
> CO allocation: 27 Feb 2014
> Medicals: 5 Mar 2014
> Grant: 13 Mar 2014.
> 
> Wish you all success in your application.
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh



Congratulations Rajesh, I believe yours is 189. Can you please share your CO team and his initials if you are willing to?


----------



## askchennai

gyan said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I have a question, if I import my visa application submitted by my agent into my account, will he be notified in any way?
> 
> I am thinking of importing my application but do not want my agent to know about it.


Hi Gyan, Based on your signature CO has been assigned to your case on 27th Feb. Did he/she contact you for anything? I am curious because your are a 190 applicant.


----------



## rakesh_r5

gyan said:


> Congratulations Rajesh, I believe yours is 189. Can you please share your CO team and his initials if you are willing to?


Hi,

Thanks. Yeah its 189. The CO's initial is LC from Team 2 Adelaide.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## surikolluru

visitkangaroos said:


> Just not lucky enough to get the reply with the first post. Since the thread has moved to the next page so reposting
> Seniors please share your thoughts


it is not a problem, i have not submitted offer letter just the payslips & employee referrals. Preparing tax documents for submission meanwhile Grant email received.


----------



## askchennai

DIBP websites says:"From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining" 

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html

if you research something, we will get some fact.

This category includes 190 and 489 and total number of visa allocated for this category for this program year 2013-2014 is 28850.

If you look at the Skillselect last report, total number of nominations so far given by states and territory are 10257 till the end of January. Note that these nominations include both 190 as well as 489.

If you do simple math assuming all 10257 nominations so far nominated applicants got the visa also (Not so..) we have 18593 visa available to grant for this year. Wondering then why DIBP giving a statement that it has only limited visa available. 

Just for the name sake if you divide the overall visa cap into 3 category like following way.

28850 to 19233 - High Availability
19233 to 9617 - Medium Availability
9617 to 1 - Limited Availability.

Since we have 18593 visas available, they should say "medium availability" and not limited.

Please correct me if there is any worng in my logic or assumption.


----------



## ahm

*Need help on additional documents requested by CO*

Hello every one,

I got an email from CO today requesting further documents,

Further evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
● Photos of wedding ceremony
● Statement detailing duration of relationship

Can anyone please provide some details about content and format of document "Statement detailing duration of relationship". Can I write it on normal paper and undersign it? What details are expected in it?

Thanks.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

surikolluru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to the Lord, this is a direct grant and CO has not asked for Japan police clearance to courier. Thanks for your help in responding to my queries. OZ Dream & Monica especially responded to my queries and gave confidence, which avoided agent intervention as I was planning initially.
> 
> I could not attach Japan PCC to documents as it is mentioned to be opened by addressee only. So I am waiting for CO, seems CO is satisfied with the cover page scan that I had uploaded. Please feel free to let me know in case of any questions, happy to help. Just few additional details may help you; I front loaded all documents, PCC and Medicals are done as specified in signature. All payslips and referrals till application date are attached for employment proof and mine is old ACS result though it has not given additional points. This is onshore application.
> 
> Regards,
> SK





Sennara said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I have the feeling I would get the grant in these few days, and I do!!
> 
> Just received the golden emails!!
> 
> Everything pre-uploaded. Direct grant!!
> 
> Took only 18 days!!





btkarthikram said:


> *Hi guys. I finally got the grant letter this morning.. Thanks to everyone who helped me in this forum... u guys r really great.. I wish everyone else who are waiting a really quick and a hassle free grant.
> *
> I just had one problem during my process.. My CO had only requested for Indian PCC, but it took more than a month to get it from PSK Tambaram (Chennai).. I had to keep touch regularly with the police department and also had to visit the commissioner's office. one final day I lost my patience and called the commissioner's office and they said they had already sent my file to the passport office and asked me to go there and collect it.
> 
> However there was no online update and when I called the call centre they kept on saying i'll get a mail or sms. but, I decided to go there personally with my acknowledgement and was advised that my PCC was already ready.. I wanted to blast them but I was so relieved to get it..
> 
> So I just want to warn you guys about this stupid online and call centre system of these guys.
> 
> Also, with the elections coming up, there are bound to be delays with the police department too.. the police verification at my place took a while and they said that everyone was busy as Mr.Narendra Modi visited Chennai and they had to concentrate on that. However, the police where really helpful when I approached them to track my application..
> *
> Sorry for such a long story, but I just wanted everyone to know what's happening.*


Congrats Suri, Sennara and Karthikram :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## pilotg2

askchennai said:


> DIBP websites says:"From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining"
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html
> 
> if you research something, we will get some fact.
> 
> This category includes 190 and 489 and total number of visa allocated for this category for this program year 2013-2014 is 28850.
> 
> If you look at the Skillselect last report, total number of nominations so far given by states and territory are 10257 till the end of January. Note that these nominations include both 190 as well as 489.
> 
> If you do simple math assuming all 10257 nominations so far nominated applicants got the visa also (Not so..) we have 18593 visa available to grant for this year. Wondering then why DIBP giving a statement that it has only limited visa available.
> 
> Just for the name sake if you divide the overall visa cap into 3 category like following way.
> 
> 28850 to 19233 - High Availability
> 19233 to 9617 - Medium Availability
> 9617 to 1 - Limited Availability.
> 
> Since we have 18593 visas available, they should say "medium availability" and not limited.
> 
> Please correct me if there is any worng in my logic or assumption.


What you found/say is logical. What they say makes no sense.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

askchennai said:


> DIBP websites says:"From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining"
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html
> 
> if you research something, we will get some fact.
> 
> This category includes 190 and 489 and total number of visa allocated for this category for this program year 2013-2014 is 28850.
> 
> If you look at the Skillselect last report, total number of nominations so far given by states and territory are 10257 till the end of January. Note that these nominations include both 190 as well as 489.
> 
> If you do simple math assuming all 10257 nominations so far nominated applicants got the visa also (Not so..) we have 18593 visa available to grant for this year. Wondering then why DIBP giving a statement that it has only limited visa available.
> 
> Just for the name sake if you divide the overall visa cap into 3 category like following way.
> 
> 28850 to 19233 - High Availability
> 19233 to 9617 - Medium Availability
> 9617 to 1 - Limited Availability.
> 
> Since we have 18593 visas available, they should say "medium availability" and not limited.
> 
> Please correct me if there is any worng in my logic or assumption.


Hi there,

Even I did the same calculation, but not sure why they have said it is limited visas available.

I believe that the number of invitations issued is 10257 and we do not know the exact number of the granted visas. Means, most of the people add 1 secondary applicant (spouse) at least and some add 2 or 3 secondary applicants (family members). So, the number of granted visas are still unsure!

Make sense, right? 

We will get our grant soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Black_Rose

surikolluru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks to the Lord, this is a direct grant and CO has not asked for Japan police clearance to courier. Thanks for your help in responding to my queries. OZ Dream & Monica especially responded to my queries and gave confidence, which avoided agent intervention as I was planning initially.
> 
> I could not attach Japan PCC to documents as it is mentioned to be opened by addressee only. So I am waiting for CO, seems CO is satisfied with the cover page scan that I had uploaded. Please feel free to let me know in case of any questions, happy to help. Just few additional details may help you; I front loaded all documents, PCC and Medicals are done as specified in signature. All payslips and referrals till application date are attached for employment proof and mine is old ACS result though it has not given additional points. This is onshore application.
> 
> Regards,
> SK


Congratulation dear.


----------



## Black_Rose

Sennara said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I have the feeling I would get the grant in these few days, and I do!!
> 
> Just received the golden emails!!
> 
> Everything pre-uploaded. Direct grant!!
> 
> Took only 18 days!!


WOW. CONGRATULATION.

That's like a magic. grant in 18 days. this is just wow 

Do share us ur advice on how we can get direct grant quick


----------



## Black_Rose

btkarthikram said:


> *Hi guys. I finally got the grant letter this morning.. Thanks to everyone who helped me in this forum... u guys r really great.. I wish everyone else who are waiting a really quick and a hassle free grant.
> *
> I just had one problem during my process.. My CO had only requested for Indian PCC, but it took more than a month to get it from PSK Tambaram (Chennai).. I had to keep touch regularly with the police department and also had to visit the commissioner's office. one final day I lost my patience and called the commissioner's office and they said they had already sent my file to the passport office and asked me to go there and collect it.
> 
> However there was no online update and when I called the call centre they kept on saying i'll get a mail or sms. but, I decided to go there personally with my acknowledgement and was advised that my PCC was already ready.. I wanted to blast them but I was so relieved to get it..
> 
> So I just want to warn you guys about this stupid online and call centre system of these guys.
> 
> Also, with the elections coming up, there are bound to be delays with the police department too.. the police verification at my place took a while and they said that everyone was busy as Mr.Narendra Modi visited Chennai and they had to concentrate on that. However, the police where really helpful when I approached them to track my application..
> *
> Sorry for such a long story, but I just wanted everyone to know what's happening.*


Congratulation.


----------



## Black_Rose

askchennai said:


> DIBP websites says:"From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining"
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html
> 
> if you research something, we will get some fact.
> 
> This category includes 190 and 489 and total number of visa allocated for this category for this program year 2013-2014 is 28850.
> 
> If you look at the Skillselect last report, total number of nominations so far given by states and territory are 10257 till the end of January. Note that these nominations include both 190 as well as 489.
> 
> If you do simple math assuming all 10257 nominations so far nominated applicants got the visa also (Not so..) we have 18593 visa available to grant for this year. Wondering then why DIBP giving a statement that it has only limited visa available.
> 
> Just for the name sake if you divide the overall visa cap into 3 category like following way.
> 
> 28850 to 19233 - High Availability
> 19233 to 9617 - Medium Availability
> 9617 to 1 - Limited Availability.
> 
> Since we have 18593 visas available, they should say "medium availability" and not limited.
> 
> Please correct me if there is any worng in my logic or assumption.


That's right. but I think Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category should get highest priority because candidate agreed to stay in desert. They should at least show some respect.
I think the place allocation is low for 489. Among the rest 18593 place may be only few e.g.500-600 places been allocated for 489 and rest for 190.


----------



## visitkangaroos

surikolluru said:


> it is not a problem, i have not submitted offer letter just the payslips & employee referrals. Preparing tax documents for submission meanwhile Grant email received.


Thanks surikolluru. Since I gave statutory declaration so I would still go ahead and give the copy I have. And as you friends suggest, this should not be a issue.


----------



## chiku2006

SAMD_Oz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Even I did the same calculation, but not sure why they have said it is limited visas available.
> 
> I believe that the number of invitations issued is 10257 and we do not know the exact number of the granted visas. Means, most of the people add 1 secondary applicant (spouse) at least and some add 2 or 3 secondary applicants (family members). So, the number of granted visas are still unsure!
> 
> Make sense, right?
> 
> We will get our grant soon :fingerscrossed:


If thats the case then they should slow down the invitation process, isnt it??


----------



## harbhar

ahm said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> I got an email from CO today requesting further documents,
> 
> Further evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
> ● Photos of wedding ceremony
> ● Statement detailing duration of relationship
> 
> Can anyone please provide some details about content and format of document "Statement detailing duration of relationship". Can I write it on normal paper and undersign it? What details are expected in it?
> 
> Thanks.


I have read about this earlier many times in this forum. CO asks for additional documents to prove the relationship as just the marriage certificate is not necessary.

My view - writing in a paper and under signing mostly wont be accepted. Also, don't be limited to what CO has asked. There are many other options. Do you have any other documents listed below:

1. Photos - Anyways CO has asked and its clear that this can be one proof.
2. Name of spouse in passport - If yes, mention it
3. Honeymoon itinerary
4. Joint bank accounts
5. Money transfers between accounts
6. Gym/Health club membership - This can be obtained very easily
7. Joint rent agreement - This also can be done quick
8. Joint loans taken - if any

As said, don't just limit to what CO has asked. All the above shows that you are in a continued relationship. If you can't find any of the above, then you can prepare a joint affidavit by both of you. Note - it has to be on the stamp paper and attested, blank paper under signing wont be valid.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

chiku2006 said:


> If thats the case then they should slow down the invitation process, isnt it??


Invitations for 190 usually comes from the state, in my case NSW. So, state might send the invites, if an occupation stated in their SOL and opens for state nomination. I feel that those who received invites (190) before Feb'14 will get their grant with a slight delay in timeline.


----------



## p_sherman

askchennai said:


> DIBP websites says:"From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining"
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html
> 
> if you research something, we will get some fact.
> 
> This category includes 190 and 489 and total number of visa allocated for this category for this program year 2013-2014 is 28850.
> 
> If you look at the Skillselect last report, total number of nominations so far given by states and territory are 10257 till the end of January. Note that these nominations include both 190 as well as 489.
> 
> If you do simple math assuming all 10257 nominations so far nominated applicants got the visa also (Not so..) we have 18593 visa available to grant for this year. Wondering then why DIBP giving a statement that it has only limited visa available.
> 
> Just for the name sake if you divide the overall visa cap into 3 category like following way.
> 
> 28850 to 19233 - High Availability
> 19233 to 9617 - Medium Availability
> 9617 to 1 - Limited Availability.
> 
> Since we have 18593 visas available, they should say "medium availability" and not limited.
> 
> Please correct me if there is any worng in my logic or assumption.


From http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/pdf/report-on-migration-program-2012-13.pdf

From page 13,



> State/Territory nominated visa classes had an outcome of 21 637 places, a decrease of 2.7 per cent on the 2011-12 outcome of 22 247.
> 
> Demand for places in this category has increased from 12 678 in 2011-12 to 22 543 in 2012-13. *The pipeline increased over 2012-13 by 2957 persons from 9363 to 12 320.*


Assuming that pipeline implies backlog, and a good majority of this backlog was processed in the 2013-14 year, then we would be pretty close to the cap of 28 850.


----------



## Santhosh.15

rakesh_r5 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm glad to inform you that I got the grant today. My timeline are as follows:
> 
> ACS submission (261313): 1 Sep 2013.
> IELTS: 26 Oct 2013.
> ACS results: 29 Nov 2013.
> EOI (65 points): 1 Dec 2013.
> Invite: 2 Dec 2013.
> Visa application: 29 Jan 2014.
> PCC: 14 Feb 2014
> CO allocation: 27 Feb 2014
> Medicals: 5 Mar 2014
> Grant: 13 Mar 2014.
> 
> Wish you all success in your application.
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


Congrats Rakesh.

All the best


----------



## ahm

harbhar said:


> I have read about this earlier many times in this forum. CO asks for additional documents to prove the relationship as just the marriage certificate is not necessary.
> 
> My view - writing in a paper and under signing mostly wont be accepted. Also, don't be limited to what CO has asked. There are many other options. Do you have any other documents listed below:
> 
> 1. Photos - Anyways CO has asked and its clear that this can be one proof.
> 2. Name of spouse in passport - If yes, mention it
> 3. Honeymoon itinerary
> 4. Joint bank accounts
> 5. Money transfers between accounts
> 6. Gym/Health club membership - This can be obtained very easily
> 7. Joint rent agreement - This also can be done quick
> 8. Joint loans taken - if any
> 
> As said, don't just limit to what CO has asked. All the above shows that you are in a continued relationship. If you can't find any of the above, then you can prepare a joint affidavit by both of you. Note - it has to be on the stamp paper and attested, blank paper under signing wont be valid.


Thanks for the reply. I have documents for point 1,2,3. We have been married recently and don't have joint bank account statement or other items mentioned. 
I'll try and arrange for other documents if possible.

Also, can you tell what details is relevant in "duration of relationship" declaration.
Do we need to add daily household activities and/or what else??


----------



## Ning

from the immi website the accumulated invitation that sent out for 190 visa is 
end of Jan	10257
end of Dec	9304
end of Nov	8200
end of Oct	6907
End of Sep	5154
End of Aug	3466
End of Jul 1804

for each month, the number of 190 visa invitation sent is 
2014 Jan	953
2013 Dec	1104
2013 Nov	1293
2013 Oct	1753
2013 Sep	1688
2013 Aug	1662
2013 Jul	1804

Due to the NSW 190 SS and some of the occupation in the rest of the state is closed the number of invitation sent for the rest of the month should be declining.

the total number of 190 visa quota for this year is 28850. Assuming the pipeline of the year 2012 to 2013 is 12320, the visa that is available for year 2013 to 2014 is 16530. Let's say the ratio between the total applicant and the main applicant is 1.4 to 1.5. The number of Visa left should be 1144.5 to 2170.2, let's round that up to 1144 to 2170. 

According to the number of invitation sent out for Jan is 953, it is pretty convincing to me that they should be able to process the invitation sent out in 
Feb. and early Mar. But it is only certain when they publish the report for the Feb.


----------



## Tofayel33

CO told security check anywhere take up to 18 months....from the date check was started ,, not from the date application lodged.


----------



## ajaymannat

rakesh_r5 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm glad to inform you that I got the grant today. My timeline are as follows:
> 
> ACS submission (261313): 1 Sep 2013.
> IELTS: 26 Oct 2013.
> ACS results: 29 Nov 2013.
> EOI (65 points): 1 Dec 2013.
> Invite: 2 Dec 2013.
> Visa application: 29 Jan 2014.
> PCC: 14 Feb 2014
> CO allocation: 27 Feb 2014
> Medicals: 5 Mar 2014
> Grant: 13 Mar 2014.
> 
> Wish you all success in your application.
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


Congratulations d


----------



## ajaymannat

rakesh_r5 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm glad to inform you that I got the grant today. My timeline are as follows:
> 
> ACS submission (261313): 1 Sep 2013.
> IELTS: 26 Oct 2013.
> ACS results: 29 Nov 2013.
> EOI (65 points): 1 Dec 2013.
> Invite: 2 Dec 2013.
> Visa application: 29 Jan 2014.
> PCC: 14 Feb 2014
> CO allocation: 27 Feb 2014
> Medicals: 5 Mar 2014
> Grant: 13 Mar 2014.
> 
> Wish you all success in your application.
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


Congratulations dear 
I have one question in my mind 
What is the medical procedure ?
Co will ask for medical or i can have this procedure before asking


----------



## chiku2006

Ning said:


> from the immi website the accumulated invitation that sent out for 190 visa is
> end of Jan	10257
> end of Dec	9304
> end of Nov	8200
> end of Oct	6907
> End of Sep	5154
> End of Aug	3466
> End of Jul 1804
> 
> for each month, the number of 190 visa invitation sent is
> 2014 Jan	953
> 2013 Dec	1104
> 2013 Nov	1293
> 2013 Oct	1753
> 2013 Sep	1688
> 2013 Aug	1662
> 2013 Jul	1804
> 
> Due to the NSW 190 SS and some of the occupation in the rest of the state is closed the number of invitation sent for the rest of the month should be declining.
> 
> the total number of 190 visa quota for this year is 28850. Assuming the pipeline of the year 2012 to 2013 is 12320, the visa that is available for year 2013 to 2014 is 16530. Let's say the ratio between the total applicant and the main applicant is 1.4 to 1.5. The number of Visa left should be 1144.5 to 2170.2, let's round that up to 1144 to 2170.
> 
> According to the number of invitation sent out for Jan is 953, it is pretty convincing to me that they should be able to process the invitation sent out in
> Feb. and early Mar. But it is only certain when they publish the report for the Feb.


Awesome analysis, however, what will happen to those who got their SS in February and lodged in the same month..


----------



## harbhar

ahm said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have documents for point 1,2,3. We have been married recently and don't have joint bank account statement or other items mentioned.
> I'll try and arrange for other documents if possible.
> 
> Also, can you tell what details is relevant in "duration of relationship" declaration.
> Do we need to add daily household activities and/or what else??


I don't think you need to specifically produce any declaration for duration. Your marriage date will be in the marriage certificate. By providing these additional documents you prove that your relationship is continuing. For ex. if you get a joint gym membership with a recent date, it means that you are still together in relationship from the day you were married as mentioned in marriage certificate.

One of the easiest my friend did is to update in both of their office records and get a copy of it. So, think of getting docs to prove the continuation and not from a duration (its actually lifelong...there is no easy end date )


----------



## dhawalswamy

Ning said:


> from the immi website the accumulated invitation that sent out for 190 visa is
> end of Jan	10257
> end of Dec	9304
> end of Nov	8200
> end of Oct	6907
> End of Sep	5154
> End of Aug	3466
> End of Jul 1804
> 
> for each month, the number of 190 visa invitation sent is
> 2014 Jan	953
> 2013 Dec	1104
> 2013 Nov	1293
> 2013 Oct	1753
> 2013 Sep	1688
> 2013 Aug	1662
> 2013 Jul	1804
> 
> Due to the NSW 190 SS and some of the occupation in the rest of the state is closed the number of invitation sent for the rest of the month should be declining.
> 
> the total number of 190 visa quota for this year is 28850. Assuming the pipeline of the year 2012 to 2013 is 12320, the visa that is available for year 2013 to 2014 is 16530. Let's say the ratio between the total applicant and the main applicant is 1.4 to 1.5. The number of Visa left should be 1144.5 to 2170.2, let's round that up to 1144 to 2170.
> 
> According to the number of invitation sent out for Jan is 953, it is pretty convincing to me that they should be able to process the invitation sent out in
> Feb. and early Mar. But it is only certain when they publish the report for the Feb.




Really a nice analysis, but you missed only one factor, no. of invitations already in pipeline. As per timelines of people getting grants in month of March, most candidates got their invites in the month of Dec. It means that even invites of the month of Dec will take a chunk of remaining visas.

So invites issued after mid of feb. are less likely to get visa this year.
*E & OE


----------



## wolverine_349

did any 189ers who got grant recently frontload form 80? i was thing of frontloading mine


----------



## ajaymannat

Hi expats 
There is one confusion in my mind that is it necessary that co ask me to do my medical done or i can submit it before asking 
Thanks


----------



## Ozbabe

Congrats Suri, Sennara, Karthikram and Rakesh! Hope you have a great life in Oz!


----------



## Ning

dhawalswamy said:


> Really a nice analysis, but you missed only one factor, no. of invitations already in pipeline. As per timelines of people getting grants in month of March, most candidates got their invites in the month of Dec. It means that even invites of the month of Dec will take a chunk of remaining visas.
> 
> So invites issued after mid of feb. are less likely to get visa this year.
> *E & OE


That is not correct. The No. of invitation is the maximum No. of people that is able to apply. The number of invitation from July to end of January is the maximum number of visa that is able to be applied. With the visas that are remained in pipeline from last year, which is the maximum number of 190 visa they can give from July 2013 to end of January 2014


----------



## Pame

askchennai said:


> DIBP websites says:"From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining"
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/processing-srs.html
> 
> if you research something, we will get some fact.
> 
> This category includes 190 and 489 and total number of visa allocated for this category for this program year 2013-2014 is 28850.
> 
> If you look at the Skillselect last report, total number of nominations so far given by states and territory are 10257 till the end of January. Note that these nominations include both 190 as well as 489.
> 
> If you do simple math assuming all 10257 nominations so far nominated applicants got the visa also (Not so..) we have 18593 visa available to grant for this year. Wondering then why DIBP giving a statement that it has only limited visa available.
> 
> Just for the name sake if you divide the overall visa cap into 3 category like following way.
> 
> 28850 to 19233 - High Availability
> 19233 to 9617 - Medium Availability
> 9617 to 1 - Limited Availability.
> 
> Since we have 18593 visas available, they should say "medium availability" and not limited.
> 
> Please correct me if there is any worng in my logic or assumption.


Good calculation, but I think we should also consider the family of primary applicants which can add up to 35-40% more of the total. Even if we consider that 15000 places are occupied, we can have the remaining allotted. Dont no y they are so over cautious about issuing 190, I think problem is only with selected occupations which have crossed 1000 ceiling.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

rakesh_r5 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm glad to inform you that I got the grant today. My timeline are as follows:
> 
> ACS submission (261313): 1 Sep 2013.
> IELTS: 26 Oct 2013.
> ACS results: 29 Nov 2013.
> EOI (65 points): 1 Dec 2013.
> Invite: 2 Dec 2013.
> Visa application: 29 Jan 2014.
> PCC: 14 Feb 2014
> CO allocation: 27 Feb 2014
> Medicals: 5 Mar 2014
> Grant: 13 Mar 2014.
> 
> Wish you all success in your application.
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


rakesh, congratulations and i wish you all the best for your bright future in australia.

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## surikolluru

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks surikolluru. Since I gave statutory declaration so I would still go ahead and give the copy I have. And as you friends suggest, this should not be a issue.


Yes, provide certified copies of documents whatever you have related to employment proof. Payslips, Tax documents, Offer Letters, Super/PF statements, bank statements. I believe, it just helps to build confidence to CO. Good Luck!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

Ning said:


> from the immi website the accumulated invitation that sent out for 190 visa is
> end of Jan	10257
> end of Dec	9304
> end of Nov	8200
> end of Oct	6907
> End of Sep	5154
> End of Aug	3466
> End of Jul 1804
> 
> for each month, the number of 190 visa invitation sent is
> 2014 Jan	953
> 2013 Dec	1104
> 2013 Nov	1293
> 2013 Oct	1753
> 2013 Sep	1688
> 2013 Aug	1662
> 2013 Jul	1804
> 
> Due to the NSW 190 SS and some of the occupation in the rest of the state is closed the number of invitation sent for the rest of the month should be declining.
> 
> the total number of 190 visa quota for this year is 28850. Assuming the pipeline of the year 2012 to 2013 is 12320, the visa that is available for year 2013 to 2014 is 16530. Let's say the ratio between the total applicant and the main applicant is 1.4 to 1.5. The number of Visa left should be 1144.5 to 2170.2, let's round that up to 1144 to 2170.
> 
> According to the number of invitation sent out for Jan is 953, it is pretty convincing to me that they should be able to process the invitation sent out in
> Feb. and early Mar. But it is only certain when they publish the report for the Feb.


Great work mate.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi all

I have recieved invitation today for 190 (Nsw ss under financial investment advisor category). I shall apply coming week.

With everything going around about 190, What are my chances of getting grant this year???

Can seniors please clarify

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## chiku2006

chiku2006 said:


> Awesome analysis, however, what will happen to those who got their SS in February and lodged in the same month..


I have another query, from where did you get these figures of 2012-13?? I had lodged my visa on 21/02... I am a little concerned about all this development..


----------



## chiku2006

Ning said:


> from the immi website the accumulated invitation that sent out for 190 visa is
> end of Jan	10257
> end of Dec	9304
> end of Nov	8200
> end of Oct	6907
> End of Sep	5154
> End of Aug	3466
> End of Jul 1804
> 
> for each month, the number of 190 visa invitation sent is
> 2014 Jan	953
> 2013 Dec	1104
> 2013 Nov	1293
> 2013 Oct	1753
> 2013 Sep	1688
> 2013 Aug	1662
> 2013 Jul	1804
> 
> Due to the NSW 190 SS and some of the occupation in the rest of the state is closed the number of invitation sent for the rest of the month should be declining.
> 
> the total number of 190 visa quota for this year is 28850. Assuming the pipeline of the year 2012 to 2013 is 12320, the visa that is available for year 2013 to 2014 is 16530. Let's say the ratio between the total applicant and the main applicant is 1.4 to 1.5. The number of Visa left should be 1144.5 to 2170.2, let's round that up to 1144 to 2170.
> 
> According to the number of invitation sent out for Jan is 953, it is pretty convincing to me that they should be able to process the invitation sent out in
> Feb. and early Mar. But it is only certain when they publish the report for the Feb.



Ni Hao Ning,

I have another query, from where did you get these figures of 2012-13?? I had lodged my visa on 21/02... I am a little concerned about all this development..

Regards

Chiku


----------



## p_sherman

battulas78 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have recieved invitation today for 190 (Nsw ss under financial investment advisor category). I shall apply coming week.
> 
> With everything going around about 190, What are my chances of getting grant this year???
> 
> Can seniors please clarify
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


I don't think anyone outside of DIBP can give you an answer with any reasonable level of certainty.

Nevertheless, you should still aim to lodge your application as soon as reasonably possible. You never know


----------



## p_sherman

chiku2006 said:


> Ni Hao Ning,
> 
> I have another query, from where did you get these figures of 2012-13?? I had lodged my visa on 21/02... I am a little concerned about all this development..
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chiku


The 2012-13 figure of 12,320 was quoted from my post on page 5193.
The other figures should be from Skillselect reports.


----------



## chiku2006

p_sherman said:


> The 2012-13 figure of 12,320 was quoted from my post on page 5193.
> The other figures should be from Skillselect reports.


Hi Sherman

I am using my mobile device to check this forum. Hence, I cant check page numbers. .

From where did you derive this 2012-13 figure?? What was the source? May I please request you to share the source please.

Regards

Chiku


----------



## p_sherman

chiku2006,

Quoting my previous post FYI.



p_sherman said:


> From http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/pdf/report-on-migration-program-2012-13.pdf
> 
> From page 13,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State/Territory nominated visa classes had an outcome of 21 637 places, a decrease of 2.7 per cent on the 2011-12 outcome of 22 247.
> 
> Demand for places in this category has increased from 12 678 in 2011-12 to 22 543 in 2012-13. *The pipeline increased over 2012-13 by 2957 persons from 9363 to 12 320.*
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming that pipeline implies backlog, and a good majority of this backlog was processed in the 2013-14 year, then we would be pretty close to the cap of 28 850.
Click to expand...


----------



## jinc

60 days since application. Do I smell a graanttt


----------



## LynneHardaker

I'm 55 days I hope so


----------



## Yenigalla

sennara said:


> omg!!!
> 
> I have the feeling i would get the grant in these few days, and i do!!
> 
> Just received the golden emails!!
> 
> Everything pre-uploaded. Direct grant!!
> 
> Took only 18 days!!


congrats!


----------



## ajaymannat

LynneHardaker said:


> I'm 55 days I hope so


Hi lynne
There is one confusion in my mind that is it necessary that co ask me to do my medical done or i can submit it before asking 
Thanks


----------



## rakesh_r5

ajaymannat said:


> Congratulations dear
> I have one question in my mind
> What is the medical procedure ?
> Co will ask for medical or i can have this procedure before asking


Hi,

Many thanks.

No. As soon as you apply, you will get a link stating 'Organize your health examinations'. Upon clicking that, a HAP ID will be generated using which you may very well finish your medicals before a CO has been assigned.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## ajaymannat

rakesh_r5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> No. As soon as you apply, you will get a link stating 'Organize your health examinations'. Upon clicking that, a HAP ID will be generated using which you may very well finish your medicals before a CO has been assigned.
> 
> Regards,
> Rakesh


Thank you very much rakesh 
Good luck


----------



## Sennara

Yenigalla said:


> congrats!


Thank you. 

Wish you get yours soon too!


----------



## Gaurav Vas

gyan said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> Congrats on your grant.
> BTW, can you please share your CO was from which team and if possible his initials?


Hi Gyan, Although in the beginning CO was LZ from Brisbane GSM Team 33, the one who granted had initials NT.


----------



## Kamagu

Sennara said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> I have the feeling I would get the grant in these few days, and I do!!
> 
> Just received the golden emails!!
> 
> Everything pre-uploaded. Direct grant!!
> 
> Took only 18 days!!


Hello!! congrats for your grant!! would you please tell me if you were checked on you job experience?


----------



## Sennara

Kamagu said:


> Hello!! congrats for your grant!! would you please tell me if you were checked on you job experience?


Hi.

Thank you.

My employer had not been contacted.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Sennara said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> My employer had not been contacted.


Hi Sennara

Congrats on your grant.

Could you pls tell us employment related documents you frontloaded. It can be a help for all of us.

Santhosh


----------



## gkkumar

Sennara said:


> Hi.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> My employer had not been contacted.


Congratulations !!


----------



## Sennara

battulas78 said:


> Hi Sennara
> 
> Congrats on your grant.
> 
> Could you pls tell us employment related documents you frontloaded. It can be a help for all of us.
> 
> Santhosh


Thank you.

For employment, I had only uploaded colored scans of my work reference letter and bank transfer records to prove my salary as my company doesn't give payslips.


----------



## Sennara

gkkumar said:


> Congratulations !!


Thank you.


----------



## Kamagu

harbhar said:


> I have read about this earlier many times in this forum. CO asks for additional documents to prove the relationship as just the marriage certificate is not necessary.
> 
> My view - writing in a paper and under signing mostly wont be accepted. Also, don't be limited to what CO has asked. There are many other options. Do you have any other documents listed below:
> 
> 1. Photos - Anyways CO has asked and its clear that this can be one proof.
> 2. Name of spouse in passport - If yes, mention it
> 3. Honeymoon itinerary
> 4. Joint bank accounts
> 5. Money transfers between accounts
> 6. Gym/Health club membership - This can be obtained very easily
> 7. Joint rent agreement - This also can be done quick
> 8. Joint loans taken - if any
> 
> As said, don't just limit to what CO has asked. All the above shows that you are in a continued relationship. If you can't find any of the above, then you can prepare a joint affidavit by both of you. Note - it has to be on the stamp paper and attested, blank paper under signing wont be valid.


Hello, Just wondering because I just submitted out marriage certificate, but we also got married on 2008 but in 2011 we had our beautiful daughter...that would be enough proof?


----------



## dhawalswamy

Ning said:


> That is not correct. The No. of invitation is the maximum No. of people that is able to apply. The number of invitation from July to end of January is the maximum number of visa that is able to be applied. With the visas that are remained in pipeline from last year, which is the maximum number of 190 visa they can give from July 2013 to end of January 2014




Yes I understand that. The invitation number applies to EOI and planning level applies to visas issued. One EOI can have multiple applicants, hence we can conclude that one invitation can result in multiple visas.

What I tried to catch the attention is at present in month of March those candidates are getting grants who got invitation in December 2013. It means that still Dec. invitations are in queue and hence invitations of Dec., Jan. and Feb. will be more than enough to complete remaining visas (which your calculation showed to be approx. 2200).


----------



## misguided

How much time does it take after medical to get the grant . My CO contacted me in the 2nd week of feb to get the medicals done. They were done and send to DIBP by 28th Feb. Have been waiting for two weeks now, haven't heard anything back . 

Can anyone kindly advise how much time does it usually take to get the 189 (onshore) grant , after getting the medicals done.


----------



## AncientGlory

misguided said:


> How much time does it take after medical to get the grant . My CO contacted me in the 2nd week of feb to get the medicals done. They were done and send to DIBP by 28th Feb. Have been waiting for two weeks now, haven't heard anything back .
> 
> Can anyone kindly advise how much time does it usually take to get the 189 (onshore) grant , after getting the medicals done.


It is difficult to say mate. It depends on other factors as well. My Pakistani mate has been waiting for almost an year now.

Hopefully, you will get yours soon.


----------



## Santhosh.15

AncientGlory said:


> It is difficult to say mate. It depends on other factors as well. My Pakistani mate has been waiting for almost an year now.
> 
> Hopefully, you will get yours soon.


I live in Dubai, hence i have high respect for all nationals and particularly pakistanis cos i hve enuf and more colleagues, i feel sad they need to wait so long due to nationality....hopefully someone takes notice of their contribution to worlds economy despite thier economic issues......i am an INDIAN and one who has high respect for pakistanis......

Santhosh


----------



## sangramdey

Dear friends. Want to know if Skill Select can be done online? Or the requirement is to fill the Form and send them to assessing authority? Regards.


----------



## Sennara

sangramdey said:


> Dear friends. Want to know if Skill Select can be done online? Or the requirement is to fill the Form and send them to assessing authority? Regards.


Of course it can be done online and that's the only way to do it. 

https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/


----------



## SAMD_Oz

sangramdey said:


> Dear friends. Want to know if Skill Select can be done online? Or the requirement is to fill the Form and send them to assessing authority? Regards.


It must be done online and before doing 'EOI' you must have your skills assessed and IELTS done...!

Good luck!


----------



## harbhar

misguided said:


> How much time does it take after medical to get the grant . My CO contacted me in the 2nd week of feb to get the medicals done. They were done and send to DIBP by 28th Feb. Have been waiting for two weeks now, haven't heard anything back .
> 
> Can anyone kindly advise how much time does it usually take to get the 189 (onshore) grant , after getting the medicals done.


My CO was silent for 2 weeks after submitting everything. Then sent a request for status email, go the grant as reply. You can send a reminder. While sending make sure not to reply to CO's email but to create a separate one with CO name being first in the subject line. As the email ID is generic per team, its easy to get lost unless your CO name is specified clearly.


----------



## harbhar

Kamagu said:


> Hello, Just wondering because I just submitted out marriage certificate, but we also got married on 2008 but in 2011 we had our beautiful daughter...that would be enough proof?


That is the best possible proof anyone can produce to show continued relationship  CO asks for extra docs only for newly married.


----------



## Realhuman

Hi, Can any one guide me for uploading documents on IMMI account ? 

I want to know how many files we can upload per person and size of each file (pdf document). Also which documents need to be uploaded ...like passport photograph (size ???)

Your help will be highly appreciated...


----------



## jinc

*Grant Notice*

Finally, I got my grant at 05.10 am ist. PRAISE THE LORD


----------



## chiku2006

jinc said:


> Finally, I got my grant at 05.10 am ist. PRAISE THE LORD


Congrats !!!!


----------



## misguided

jinc said:


> Finally, I got my grant at 05.10 am ist. PRAISE THE LORD


COngrats jinc.... Can you kindly specify your team and CO initials please?


----------



## misguided

Has anyone got a grant(189/190) from Team 4 Adelaide fo late ? If yes , can you kindly specify the CO initials as well .


----------



## AncientGlory

battulas78 said:


> I live in Dubai, hence i have high respect for all nationals and particularly pakistanis cos i hve enuf and more colleagues, i feel sad they need to wait so long due to nationality....hopefully someone takes notice of their contribution to worlds economy despite thier economic issues......i am an INDIAN and one who has high respect for pakistanis......
> 
> Santhosh


I completely agree with you. I've met number of people from various races and they are all great people. 

My pakistani friend is like a brother to me. I hope he will get the grant soon.


----------



## kharelshishir

misguided said:


> COngrats jinc.... Can you kindly specify your team and CO initials please?


Congrats mate. Party time for u.
190 or 189? Onshore or offshore


----------



## AuzLover

Helo, i have few questions

1. Can we edit the visa application once we submit it by paying the money? I mistook IELTS candidate number as TRF No and entered it wrongly  How can I correct it?

2. Is it possible to edit the attached documents? like removing and re-attaching them


----------



## btkarthikram

AuzLover said:


> Helo, i have few questions
> 
> 1. Can we edit the visa application once we submit it by paying the money? I mistook IELTS candidate number as TRF No and entered it wrongly  How can I correct it?
> 
> 2. Is it possible to edit the attached documents? like removing and re-attaching them


I'll answer to the best of my knowledge. Seniors please correct me.

1. Don't worry. Just put it in the description when you upload the IELTS mark sheet that u have entered it wrongly. I'm sure the case officer will be understanding.. Or once you know the case officer has been assigned you can email him/her and tell them. However, there is a change in circumstances form (1022) which you can use to give them the details in change but I don't think its necessary in your case.

2. NO you cannot remove an attachment. The system does not allow you to do that.


----------



## btkarthikram

misguided said:


> Has anyone got a grant(189/190) from Team 4 Adelaide fo late ? If yes , can you kindly specify the CO initials as well .


Hi Misguided, haven't seen u for a long time.. I had the same team and same case officer as you -J N. I got the grant 189-offshore yesterday. r u applying through an agent. I'm not sure y u'rs is taking so long?Did you email her and ask?


----------



## misguided

btkarthikram said:


> Hi Misguided, haven't seen u for a long time.. I had the same team and same case officer as you -J N. I got the grant 189-offshore yesterday. r u applying through an agent. I'm not sure y u'rs is taking so long?Did you email her and ask?


COngrats on your grant btkarthikram . Mate I have no idea , why is she taking so much time. I haven't emailed her yet . Yes I am appllying though an agent , who is on off for a couple of days. Need to wait till he gets back to check status. Meanwhile I am very anxious  . Hopefully everything is going well.


----------



## karnavidyut

misguided said:


> COngrats on your grant btkarthikram . Mate I have no idea , why is she taking so much time. I haven't emailed her yet . Yes I am appllying though an agent , who is on off for a couple of days. Need to wait till he gets back to check status. Meanwhile I am very anxious  . Hopefully everything is going well.


Dont worry till you really have a bigg reason to worry mate! You will get it sooner or later  
Wish you good luck with your grant! Hope you get it soon


----------



## misguided

I have the following status : 

For me: 
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of -- > recommended
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of --> recommended

For My wife: 
Skills Assessment, Evidence of --> recommended

The date column has no dates. I ham not claining points for my wife's work Skills , hence haven't submitted any documents.

Also I do not have any australian education , hence no docs submitted for that .Similarly evidence of overseas work experience not provided as I am not claiming points for that .

The rest of the documents show as received. 

Where do I check the application status? I am confused which stage the application is on ?


----------



## espresso

Hi misguided, 

you can ignore the "recommended" status. Your CO can change it to "not required" for non-relevant document categories but many don't bother to micro-manage like that . As far as I remember the status change to "received" is automated. But don't worry: Some applicants see no changes in the online system at all and get the grant letter, others can "watch" the CO work through the online application based on status changes. 

Waiting is the worst. I hope you'll get your grant soon, 
Monika


----------



## chiku2006

espresso said:


> Hi misguided,
> 
> you can ignore the "recommended" status. Your CO can change it to "not required" for non-relevant document categories but many don't bother to micro-manage like that . As far as I remember the status change to "received" is automated. But don't worry: Some applicants see no changes in the online system at all and get the grant letter, others can "watch" the CO work through the online application based on status changes.
> 
> Waiting is the worst. I hope you'll get your grant soon,
> Monika


Hi Monika,

Is there a way to check the status of the application?? I have uploaded almost everything but dont know where do I stand.

Best Regards

Chiku


----------



## cvelaga

Dear Friends

I called DIAC helpdesk number today to find out whats going on with my application.

It seems the case office was assigned on Jan 27, but so far I have not received any email . Some time in mid feb, I saw that "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant " was showing for me and my wife's section. I completed form 80 and updated the same by last week of feb. 

I also got to know my application is allocated to Team 4, but no other information.

Does any other member has experience with team 4 or has been contacted by team 4 yet ?

Visa subclass : 189
visa lodged : 17 dec 2013
medicals : 31 dec 2013
pcc: 28 feb
ACS code : 263111


----------



## VIKRAMAV

Hi all friends, 

I have lodge my file 7 jan 2014 and medical and PCC requested by CO by 18 feb 2014 , I have Submitted all docs by 6 march , can anybody reply me when can I expect any action ragarding grant from CO ?


----------



## VIKRAMAV

misguided said:


> COngrats jinc.... Can you kindly specify your team and CO initials please?


What visa catogry you have applied for 190 or 189


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Nandkumar said:


> The day has finally arrived.. Months of wait has finally ended for me..
> 
> Got my grant today.. :becky::becky::becky::amen::amen:
> 
> Yippieeeeee...
> 
> Thanks a lot to all members and senior for thier constant support and kind advice.. All my best wishes to everyone !! See you in OZ soon..


Sweet news to hear from you mate. Congrats for your success with visa application. Cheers!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Monika,
> 
> Is there a way to check the status of the application?? I have uploaded almost everything but dont know where do I stand.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Chiku


chiku, if you uploaded all documents including PCC, medical exam etc. you may get a direct grant without knowing the case officer's initials till you get visa grant letter. You should be able to see the status as "in progress" on immiaccount's homepage. This means, your application is undergoing review and once the case officer checks everything he makes a decision during which the status could be changed to "Finalized"..

Please note that if you didn't upload few documents such as PCC, you should receive an email from CO asking you tio lodge that too over email. This way you could get to know where you are standing. But, if you already uploaded everything, wait is the only key to visa grant. Be patient mate, you will get fast visa grant.


----------



## chiku2006

sathiyaseelan said:


> chiku, if you uploaded all documents including PCC, medical exam etc. you may get a direct grant without knowing the case officer's initials till you get visa grant letter. You should be able to see the status as "in progress" on immiaccount's homepage. This means, your application is undergoing review and once the case officer checks everything he makes a decision during which the status could be changed to "Finalized"..
> 
> Please note that if you didn't upload few documents such as PCC, you should receive an email from CO asking you tio lodge that too over email. This way you could get to know where you are standing. But, if you already uploaded everything, wait is the only key to visa grant. Be patient mate, you will get fast visa grant.


Sathiya,

Thanks for your reply mate.

Yes my application is indeed showing "in progress", I need to submit my PCC alone and rest have been uploaded already. 

Recently, I had noticed o this forum that people are talking about slow movement of 190 and some are even saying quota has been exhausted already, is it really true? if something like this happens then what will happen to those who have already lodged their applications.

Regards

Chiku


----------



## p_sherman

chiku2006 said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> ...if something like this happens then what will happen to those who have already lodged their applications.


chiku2006,

From Fact Sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Program



> Cap and queue
> 
> Under section 85 of the Migration Act 1958, the Minister for Immigration and Border Protection has the power to 'cap' or limit the number of visas which can be granted each year in a particular visa subclass. Capping ensures the planning levels for various migration categories, decided by the government for each Migration Program year, are not exceeded.
> 
> This limit, or cap, applies only for the Migration Program year in which it is introduced. When a cap is reached, no further visas will be granted in that visa class in the program year. *Although a visa can no longer be granted until the start of the new program year, processing of applications continues and applicants who meet the requirements applicants then wait in a queue for visa grant consideration in a following year, subject to places becoming available.*


That's the best case scenario.


----------



## LynneHardaker

Congrats JNC when date did you lodge?


----------



## VIKRAMAV

HI friend , 

190 visa, I have got CO alloted on 18 feb with requirenment of PCC and medical which i have submitted on 22 feb 2014 but very next to next day co asked for Statement of Relationship and marrieage ceremony photos and proof of same accomodation addaress kind of , can anyone have idea what is going on from their side or I should expect visa grant next :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sathiyaseelan

chiku2006 said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for your reply mate.
> 
> Yes my application is indeed showing "in progress", I need to submit my PCC alone and rest have been uploaded already.
> 
> Recently, I had noticed o this forum that people are talking about slow movement of 190 and some are even saying quota has been exhausted already, is it really true? if something like this happens then what will happen to those who have already lodged their applications.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chiku


chiku, how can you think that quota has been fulfilled. It is not so as invite is the key in immigration to Australia. See, once you are invited and lodged visa application, be it 189 or 190 visa, you are on safe side. Because, your visa was already lodged and you should not worry about the ceilings for your occupation now but visa grant. Hope you understand it. All the best for your visa. DIBP must consider all applicant's cases who lodged visa applications. So, chill out baby!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

sathiyaseelan said:


> chiku, how can you think that quota has been fulfilled. It is not so as invite is the key in immigration to Australia. See, once you are invited and lodged visa application, be it 189 or 190 visa, you are on safe side. Because, your visa was already lodged and you should not worry about the ceilings for your occupation now but visa grant. Hope you understand it. All the best for your visa. DIBP must consider all applicant's cases who lodged visa applications. So, chill out baby!


Hi Sathiya,

Its been a long time! 

These facts and small notice in the forum frighten us, though we know that the invitation is the important milestone in the application process. 

I am also sailing in the same boat and hoping for the best! :fingerscrossed:

How are things on your side?


----------



## SAMD_Oz

jinc said:


> Finally, I got my grant at 05.10 am ist. PRAISE THE LORD


Congrats Jinc :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## askchennai

sathiyaseelan said:


> chiku, how can you think that quota has been fulfilled. It is not so as invite is the key in immigration to Australia. See, once you are invited and lodged visa application, be it 189 or 190 visa, you are on safe side. Because, your visa was already lodged and you should not worry about the ceilings for your occupation now but visa grant. Hope you understand it. All the best for your visa. DIBP must consider all applicant's cases who lodged visa applications. So, chill out baby!



Hi Sathiya...Initially I was also thinking in the same way. But after reading DIBP fact sheets and findings from various other sites, invitation occupation ceiling and Visa cap are completely different things. Invitation deal with the Primary applicant skill category and if that skill reaches the ceiling then no more invitation released in that program year.

But Visa cap is in the other way. Assume you belongs to 189 visa category and you have been invited. You will include spouse (and/or kids) so when you get a grant, number of people from that application visa will be minus from the 189 visa limit for that program year. Though 1 reduction from the occupation ceiling when you get a invite but 1+number of co applicants visa will be reduced from the visa count which was announced during the program year start.


----------



## pauly12

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Sherman
> 
> I am using my mobile device to check this forum. Hence, I cant check page numbers. .
> 
> From where did you derive this 2012-13 figure?? What was the source? May I please request you to share the source please.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chiku


Hi Chiku did u get ur co allocation,,,,,, According to ur time frame u should b alloted a case offiv=cer by now.........


----------



## sam001

Hello Friends,

On the processing times page of DIAC website the processing time of Subclass 189 shows 3 months.I suppose it was showing as 8-12 months before sometime. Can anybody explain why they have changed it to 3 months.And if its 3 months that is it after getting invite?

Thanks


----------



## sgn1982

I wish you all the for who had received their grants and also who are waiting for invitation/grants,,,


----------



## p_sherman

sam001 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> On the processing times page of DIAC website the processing time of Subclass 189 shows 3 months.I suppose it was showing as 8-12 months before sometime. Can anybody explain why they have changed it to 3 months.And if its 3 months that is it after getting invite?
> 
> Thanks


I suppose it's because as the number of invites being sent out each invitation round start to taper down towards the end of the program year, COs have fewer applications to process and can do so quicker.

I reckon it's 3 months after lodgement.


----------



## misguided

espresso said:


> Hi misguided, you can ignore the "recommended" status. Your CO can change it to "not required" for non-relevant document categories but many don't bother to micro-manage like that . As far as I remember the status change to "received" is automated. But don't worry: Some applicants see no changes in the online system at all and get the grant letter, others can "watch" the CO work through the online application based on status changes. Waiting is the worst. I hope you'll get your grant soon, Monika


Hi expresso thanks for the reply. Where do i check the online status changes?


----------



## karnavidyut

sam001 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> On the processing times page of DIAC website the processing time of Subclass 189 shows 3 months.I suppose it was showing as 8-12 months before sometime. Can anybody explain why they have changed it to 3 months.And if its 3 months that is it after getting invite?
> 
> Thanks


They updated this recently. I think even while the processing time showed 8-12 months, it was actually taking most people only about 3-4 months. They must have reviewed that information based on the statistics and hence updated the site with correct processing time.


----------



## GSingh08

Comgratulation mate.wish u a successful career and life ahead.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

SAMD_Oz said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Its been a long time!
> 
> These facts and small notice in the forum frighten us, though we know that the invitation is the important milestone in the application process.
> 
> I am also sailing in the same boat and hoping for the best! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> How are things on your side?


i am kinda excited to relocate to aussie. I have been arranging things at a very slow pace till now. To elobarate invite in depth, take an example of booking a train ticket. 

Receiving invite is like booking a train ticket and if you got the seat when you book, your seat in train is reserved for you and no one can force you to leave that seat. Once you lodge a visa application, means you boarded the train and now you should think only on your destination that is visa grant which comes after many things such as PCC, medical exam, backgroun verification etc.

If you are unable to board the train on time (i mean not applied visa after invite within 60 days), you will miss the train and needs to wait for another train. (another invite). 
Hope this gives more clarity.


----------



## sunil chopra

From where we can know that quota under sec 190 is finished or not. And if the same is finished whether we will get our fees refunded


----------



## chiku2006

sathiyaseelan said:


> chiku, how can you think that quota has been fulfilled. It is not so as invite is the key in immigration to Australia. See, once you are invited and lodged visa application, be it 189 or 190 visa, you are on safe side. Because, your visa was already lodged and you should not worry about the ceilings for your occupation now but visa grant. Hope you understand it. All the best for your visa. DIBP must consider all applicant's cases who lodged visa applications. So, chill out baby!


Hi Sathiya,

In my occupation only 38 seats out of 7320 have been taken... thats why I am confused, if more than 7000 seats are available then how come visas have exhausted??

Chiku


----------



## pilotg2

What's your take on this situation:

We've applied to ACT for SS and should (hopefully) receive our invite to lodge our visa by mid April at the latest.

What happens if they suspend 190 visa applications before our invite from ACT? Therefore we won't have had the chance to lodge our 190 visa and may have to wait until July 1st. But by then our ACT SS invite may have expired.

Is it possible they will accept applications for 190 visa but not issue them until July. I'm new to all this and have no idea how it works or has done in the past.


----------



## chiku2006

pauly12 said:


> Hi Chiku did u get ur co allocation,,,,,, According to ur time frame u should b alloted a case offiv=cer by now.........


Hi Pauly

I havent heard anything from anyone, so cant say whether CO has been allocated or not. 

Chiku


----------



## Pame

pilotg2 said:


> What's your take on this situation:
> 
> We've applied to ACT for SS and should (hopefully) receive our invite to lodge our visa by mid April at the latest.
> 
> What happens if they suspend 190 visa applications before our invite from ACT? Therefore we won't have had the chance to lodge our 190 visa and may have to wait until July 1st. But by then our ACT SS invite may have expired.
> 
> Is it possible they will accept applications for 190 visa but not issue them until July. I'm new to all this and have no idea how it works or has done in the past.


these are hypothetical problems, so please dont worry about it. u will get ur ss nomination, of course there will be space to apply for it. Here we are just calculating possibility of a grant before or after july 1 st. good luck.


----------



## Pame

sunil chopra said:


> From where we can know that quota under sec 190 is finished or not. And if the same is finished whether we will get our fees refunded


Please dont be so pessimistic. That will not happen, in worst case u will get a visa after july 1st, if u still insist to have one. Good luck


----------



## pavan kumar

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum. Is anyone applying under 225212 Business Development Manager.......


----------



## darth_vader

Hello People. Have been reading this forum. Thanks a lot for the help and guidance given. Waiting for the case officer to be allocated.


----------



## surikolluru

AuzLover said:


> Helo, i have few questions
> 
> 1. Can we edit the visa application once we submit it by paying the money? I mistook IELTS candidate number as TRF No and entered it wrongly  How can I correct it?
> 
> 2. Is it possible to edit the attached documents? like removing and re-attaching them


1. You will not be able to do it, wait for CO and let him know. Or you may need to submit correction form(1023). 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf

2. You will not be able to edit the attached documents. You can add corrected version and mention in remarks to ignore other version due to specific(?) reason.


----------



## misguided

how do we check application status in immiaccount?


----------



## IAA81

*Passport*

Hi guys,

I have a question which might be irrelevant to this forum but,just need to ask.

I am doing 02 jobs here, one is private (full time ) and other is government (part time). i recently got PR on the basis of my private full time job and will fly to Australia soon. I did not mention/informed to CO that i am also working in Government utility company. In my passport my profession is written as "govt officer"

1. Please tell me that "govt officer" will might be a issue at Australia airport?
2. can they ask for the reason of "govt officer" written as profession.
3. do need to justify it? if yes then what docs are needed??


Please guide.


----------



## taskina.desai

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and not sure if this is correct thread to ask this question but if you think it is then please reply or please guide me to another thread 

I received invitation for 190 today and I am going to lodge my PR by next week. Do you guys know how much time does it take for Grant once applied for it?
Any reply would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## chiku2006

taskina.desai said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and not sure if this is correct thread to ask this question but if you think it is then please reply or please guide me to another thread
> 
> I received invitation for 190 today and I am going to lodge my PR by next week. Do you guys know how much time does it take for Grant once applied for it?
> Any reply would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


As per DIBP, average processing time of 190 is 3 months..


----------



## jack1010

Hi,

I lodged my application for 190 visa on 24 Jan and got an email from CO yesterday asking for additional documents

1) Evidence of functional English as test provided is too old to consider

Submitted a test score from Dec 2012 which was 1 year 2 months prior to lodging the visa. My understanding is that IELTS score up to 2 years old is accepted. Am I missing something here? 

2) CV of both applicants. 

What is the purpose of CV as all relevant information is provided in application, 80, 1221 forms. 

Any input would be much appreciated. 

Thanks, 
J


----------



## chiku2006

jack1010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my application for 190 visa on 24 Jan and got an email from CO yesterday asking for additional documents
> 
> 1) Evidence of functional English as test provided is too old to consider
> 
> Submitted a test score from Dec 2012 which was 1 year 2 months prior to lodging the visa. My understanding is that IELTS score up to 2 years old is accepted. Am I missing something here?
> 
> 2) CV of both applicants.
> 
> What is the purpose of CV as all relevant information is provided in application, 80, 1221 forms.
> 
> Any input would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> J


I remember I read on DIBP's website that they accept upto three year old ielts or oet test score card...


----------



## jre05

jack1010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my application for 190 visa on 24 Jan and got an email from CO yesterday asking for additional documents
> 
> 1) Evidence of functional English as test provided is too old to consider
> 
> Submitted a test score from Dec 2012 which was 1 year 2 months prior to lodging the visa. My understanding is that IELTS score up to 2 years old is accepted. Am I missing something here?
> 
> 2) CV of both applicants.
> 
> What is the purpose of CV as all relevant information is provided in application, 80, 1221 forms.
> 
> Any input would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> J


I am unsure about your 1st question why it has happened. Perhaps, there is some download issue with that document or something, just mail your CO politely with your IELTS original score card (One notarized and one Original scan) and say by apologizing that, if the attachment in application has caused some error, please find it attached here, sorry for the inconvenience caused. This should work? 

If still the CO replies you back for IELTS, then you can ask your CO if you want to give again or any issue with this score card. 

Simple.

Coming to second question, for 190, most are asked for their CV. (Not all though). Depends on CO? !


----------



## jre05

chiku2006 said:


> I remember I read on DIBP's website that they accept upto three year old ielts or oet test score card...


Chiku, I like your name so sweet, feeling like lovely tastiest Sappota fruit   :yo:


----------



## chiku2006

jre05 said:


> I am unsure about your 1st question why it has happened. Perhaps, there is some download issue with that document or something, just mail your CO politely with your IELTS original score card (One notarized and one Original scan) and say by apologizing that, if the attachment in application has caused some error, please find it attached here, sorry for the inconvenience caused. This should work?
> 
> If still the CO replies you back for IELTS, then you can ask your CO if you want to give again or any issue with this score card.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> Coming to second question, for 190, most are asked for their CV. (Not all though). Depends on CO? !


Will they ask for CV of your spouse as well, even if you are not claining any points of his / her profession


----------



## p_sherman

jack1010 said:


> 2) CV of both applicants.
> 
> What is the purpose of CV as all relevant information is provided in application, 80, 1221 forms.


Can't comment on the purpose, but if a CO asks for a CV, you pretty darn well provide him/her with one


----------



## Pame

jack1010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my application for 190 visa on 24 Jan and got an email from CO yesterday asking for additional documents
> 
> 1) Evidence of functional English as test provided is too old to consider
> 
> Submitted a test score from Dec 2012 which was 1 year 2 months prior to lodging the visa. My understanding is that IELTS score up to 2 years old is accepted. Am I missing something here?
> 
> 2) CV of both applicants.
> 
> What is the purpose of CV as all relevant information is provided in application, 80, 1221 forms.
> 
> Any input would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> J


Hi dear, 

what I understand, functional english is for spouse otherwise for u it would have been proficient and superior, and it has to be less than one year old. u can alternatively provide certificate from ur spouse college that medium of study was in english. I think u have claimed partner points if also not, other docs are usual ones, dont worry . Best of luck.


----------



## jre05

chiku2006 said:


> Will they ask for CV of your spouse as well, even if you are not claining any points of his / her profession


No.


----------



## jre05

Pame said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> what I understand is functional english is for spouse otherwise for u it would have been proficient and superior, and it has to be less than one year old. u can alternatively provide certificate from ur spouse college that medium of study was in english. I think u have claimed partner points, other docs are usual ones I guess. Best of luck.


I agree with Pame, thoughtful.

Otherwise, have you got more than 7 in all modules if you are claiming 10 points for this? Else more than 8 in all if you claim 20 points? Else minimum 6 in all modules if you are not claiming any points?


----------



## jack1010

Pame said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> what I understand, functional english is for spouse otherwise for u it would have been proficient and superior, and it has to be less than one year old. u can alternatively provide certificate from ur spouse college that medium of study was in english. I think u have claimed partner points if also not, other docs are usual ones, dont worry . Best of luck.


Thanks guys for your response. Appreciate it. 

Pame: You are correct functional English requirement is for spouse. Please let me know the source which mentions that the "test score has to be less than one year old". 

I would like to be double sure before writing my response to CO because the my wife's score is more than a year old and I don't think that she could take a retest within 28 days. Hope medium of instruction would be sufficient to show functional English. 

Thanks,
J


----------



## escobarandres32

jack1010 said:


> Thanks guys for your response. Appreciate it.
> 
> Pame: You are correct functional English requirement is for spouse. Please let me know the source which mentions that the "test score has to be less than one year old".
> 
> I would like to be double sure before writing my response to CO because the my wife's score is more than a year old and I don't think that she could take a retest within 28 days. Hope medium of instruction would be sufficient to show functional English.
> 
> Thanks,
> J


Hello,

The following is the source (check the link below):

Specification of Evidence of Functional English Language Proficiency - IMMI 12/073 
Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification of Evidence of Functional English Language Proficiency - IMMI 12/073


----------



## Pame

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The following is the source (check the link below):
> 
> Specification of Evidence of Functional English Language Proficiency - IMMI 12/073
> Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification of Evidence of Functional English Language Proficiency - IMMI 12/073


Hi, 

Please find the attached like for the confirmation of functional English


https://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english.aspx


----------



## Pame

jack1010 said:


> Thanks guys for your response. Appreciate it.
> 
> Pame: You are correct functional English requirement is for spouse. Please let me know the source which mentions that the "test score has to be less than one year old".
> 
> I would like to be double sure before writing my response to CO because the my wife's score is more than a year old and I don't think that she could take a retest within 28 days. Hope medium of instruction would be sufficient to show functional English.
> 
> Thanks,
> J


Hi, 

Please find the attached link for the confirmation of functional English

https://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english.aspx


----------



## escobarandres32

Hello guys. 

I have been a silent reader of this thread. Thanks a lot for sharing your experiences and asking/answer questions. This forum has been the best companion along this long wait. Below you can see signature with my status. Like many of you I am not using migration agent.

Thank you guys. I wish you a speedy grant. Wish me luck too.


----------



## askchennai

One of the immigration consultant who is dealing wth DIBP posted her comment abt 190 and 489 visa.

"It appears that DIBP have had a greater than expected demand of applications in Subclasses 190 and 489, steps are currently being taken to ensure the planning levels do not exceed those authorised by the Minister. It appears that the previous swift processing of these applications may slow down, we are still awaiting clarification. However, it could be the case that some applications will not be finalised until after the new financial year in July 2014.
If applying for one of these options and you had been considering front-loading Meds, PCCs it may be worth waiting until further clarification is available."

https://www.facebook.com/TaylorMadeImmigration


----------



## dhawalswamy

AuzLover said:


> Helo, i have few questions
> 
> 1. Can we edit the visa application once we submit it by paying the money? I mistook IELTS candidate number as TRF No and entered it wrongly  How can I correct it?
> 
> 2. Is it possible to edit the attached documents? like removing and re-attaching them




for ielts trf mistake... fill form 1023. dont fill 1022, it is change in circumstances, where as form 1023 is for incorrect info in application. simply mention error because of misunderstanding in reason for providing incorrect info.

dont fill 1022, it would be another mistake


----------



## Ozbabe

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please find the attached link for the confirmation of functional English
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english.aspx


Hi guys,

I just thought I'd clarify things here. Different categories of visas have different requirements for functional English so do different states. If you go to the skill select part of the website under 190 or 189, It is clearly stated that the IELTS result must not be later than 3 years. Please see link below;

https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/190.aspx

I guess there are people from this forum who have had grants with IELTS results older than a year. Please sharer your expereinces,


----------



## dhawalswamy

pilotg2 said:


> What's your take on this situation:
> 
> We've applied to ACT for SS and should (hopefully) receive our invite to lodge our visa by mid April at the latest.
> 
> What happens if they suspend 190 visa applications before our invite from ACT? Therefore we won't have had the chance to lodge our 190 visa and may have to wait until July 1st. But by then our ACT SS invite may have expired.
> 
> Is it possible they will accept applications for 190 visa but not issue them until July. I'm new to all this and have no idea how it works or has done in the past.


don't worry, even if visa quota for 190 is exhausted, you will be allowed to file visa application and even CO can be allocated, so processing will run as it is, just only delay will be in getting the golden word GRANT.......

CO can give grant only on green signal from DIBP, so even if CO finds your application worth granting, it can't grant directly, he has to get approval of DIBP before granting, hence DIBP can control issuance visas within quotas....

relax and follow the procedure, one great day you will be visa holder......


----------



## dhawalswamy

sunil chopra said:


> From where we can know that quota under sec 190 is finished or not. And if the same is finished whether we will get our fees refunded



why you need refund of fees? they will issue new quota in july 2014, and all pending application will be processed in next year beginning on july 2014.

they grant refund in exceptional cases and usual reasons might not attract refunds....


----------



## mafuz767

jack1010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my application for 190 visa on 24 Jan and got an email from CO yesterday asking for additional documents
> 
> 1) Evidence of functional English as test provided is too old to consider
> 
> Submitted a test score from Dec 2012 which was 1 year 2 months prior to lodging the visa. My understanding is that IELTS score up to 2 years old is accepted. Am I missing something here?
> 
> 2) CV of both applicants.
> 
> What is the purpose of CV as all relevant information is provided in application, 80, 1221 forms.
> 
> 
> 
> Any input would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> J



Hi good afternoon mate,
Your 1st question answer: exactly same scenario happen to my friends spouse, her IELTS was more than 1 year old. CO said in email: for subsequent applicant, applicant must have functional english and if it is IELTS it should not be older than 1 year mate.

Hope I answered your question
See you


----------



## prseeker

Guys , 

I have *NOT * paid Visa fees yet . I completed filling the 17 pages form and now I am on the payment gateway and I am supposed to do the payment now . 

I have also filled the Health Declaration form and it took me to eMedical page . I want to get my medicals done *BEFORE* I pay the Visa fees . Reason behind this is I am skeptical about my medical results outcome as I have quite a few medical issues in the past .

My questions are -

Can I get my medicals done before paying the Visa fee using this health declaration form ?

And most importantly if docs find anything of concern in my medicals will they let me know ? 

Are they the one who will refer it for further checks ? Or do they simply mention their findings in the test and leave it to CO to decide?

Because if they leave it to CO to decide than in that case it will be a futile exercise because I have to pay the visa fees to know the outcome .

I got my invite on *10th of Feb * and I collected all the docs except PCC by 14 Feb I guess . I still haven't file for the Visa because I m scared that if I am medically not fit , I will loose my hard earned money I paid as visa fees. 


Can anyone please help ?

Regards


----------



## VChiri

prseeker said:


> Guys , I have NOT paid Visa fees yet . I completed filling the 17 pages form and now I am on the payment gateway and I am supposed to do the payment now . I have also filled the Health Declaration form and it took me to eMedical page . I want to get my medicals done BEFORE I pay the Visa fees . Reason behind this is I am skeptical about my medical results outcome as I have quite a few medical issues in the past . My questions are - Can I get my medicals done before paying the Visa fee using this health declaration form ? And most importantly if docs find anything of concern in my medicals will they let me know ? Are they the one who will refer it for further checks ? Or do they simply mention their findings in the test and leave it to CO to decide? Because if they leave it to CO to decide than in that case it will be a futile exercise because I have to pay the visa fees to know the outcome . I got my invite on 10th of Feb and I collected all the docs except PCC by 14 Feb I guess . I still haven't file for the Visa because I m scared that if I am medically not fit , I will loose my hard earned money I paid as visa fees. Can anyone please help ? Regards


Hi Prseeker

So when I did my medicals I asked my doctor if they would tell me if there was something wrong and he said he would tell me. And yes you can do medicals before lodging your application. I am not sure if you get to see the outcomes of medicals from my health declarations. Maybe the seniors will be able to help with this. 
I think I would have done the same as you are thinking of doing now, it's a safe move. But try not wait for too long....


----------



## Pame

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I have *NOT * paid Visa fees yet . I completed filling the 17 pages form and now I am on the payment gateway and I am supposed to do the payment now .
> 
> I have also filled the Health Declaration form and it took me to eMedical page . I want to get my medicals done *BEFORE* I pay the Visa fees . Reason behind this is I am skeptical about my medical results outcome as I have quite a few medical issues in the past .
> 
> My questions are -
> 
> Can I get my medicals done before paying the Visa fee using this health declaration form ?
> 
> And most importantly if docs find anything of concern in my medicals will they let me know ?
> 
> Are they the one who will refer it for further checks ? Or do they simply mention their findings in the test and leave it to CO to decide?
> 
> Because if they leave it to CO to decide than in that case it will be a futile exercise because I have to pay the visa fees to know the outcome .
> 
> I got my invite on *10th of Feb * and I collected all the docs except PCC by 14 Feb I guess . I still haven't file for the Visa because I m scared that if I am medically not fit , I will loose my hard earned money I paid as visa fees.
> 
> 
> Can anyone please help ?
> 
> Regards


Hi,
By my health declarations, u can generate HAP ID and do the medicals and u can get to know from the hospital, if some thing is wrong. Then in evisa page u have to answer 'Yes" to the question "Have u undertaken any medical exam for australia in the the last 12 months". then give the details of the medicals such as hap id. Its from my knowledge and u can take a second opinion.


----------



## pilotg2

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I have *NOT * paid Visa fees yet . I completed filling the 17 pages form and now I am on the payment gateway and I am supposed to do the payment now .
> 
> I have also filled the Health Declaration form and it took me to eMedical page . I want to get my medicals done *BEFORE* I pay the Visa fees . Reason behind this is I am skeptical about my medical results outcome as I have quite a few medical issues in the past .
> 
> My questions are -
> 
> Can I get my medicals done before paying the Visa fee using this health declaration form ?
> 
> And most importantly if docs find anything of concern in my medicals will they let me know ?
> 
> Are they the one who will refer it for further checks ? Or do they simply mention their findings in the test and leave it to CO to decide?
> 
> Because if they leave it to CO to decide than in that case it will be a futile exercise because I have to pay the visa fees to know the outcome .
> 
> I got my invite on *10th of Feb * and I collected all the docs except PCC by 14 Feb I guess . I still haven't file for the Visa because I m scared that if I am medically not fit , I will loose my hard earned money I paid as visa fees.
> 
> 
> Can anyone please help ?
> 
> Regards


Regarding the medical, you can do it before hand tho' bear in mind it's only valid for a year AND your medical is NOT process nor will you get the result until you have lodged your visa and paid the visa fee. 

Of course you could go for the medical and the panel doctor at the time may tell you if you have anything to worry about, but if your medical is referred, as below a decision will not be made until you've paid up.

From Immi site

"*if a significant health condition is identified following your health examination, an opinion will not be made as to whether you meet the health requirement until after you have lodged a visa application
*you will not be advised of your results until after you have lodged a visa application"


----------



## vicky Diwan

Hi friends, 
I got nominated within 24 hrs from Victoria government and within minutes after that I got invited to lodge my application which I did on 27th February. I have uploaded all the documents and my and my wife's medical is in this week. We don't have any medical condition. The online immi account shows received for the documents which I uploaded. The only thing I'm worried is if they don't consider my overseas experience then my points will be down to 55. Will the co will give me time to sit for IELTS again and allow me to improve my point score? I am a life scientist have done PhD from Australia and currently working in NZ in a University as a postdoctoral scientist. Please suggest.


----------



## sah23

vicky Diwan said:


> Hi friends,
> I got nominated within 24 hrs from Victoria government and within minutes after that I got invited to lodge my application which I did on 27th February. I have uploaded all the documents and my and my wife's medical is in this week. We don't have any medical condition. The online immi account shows received for the documents which I uploaded. The only thing I'm worried is if they don't consider my overseas experience then my points will be down to 55. Will the co will give me time to sit for IELTS again and allow me to improve my point score? I am a life scientist have done PhD from Australia and currently working in NZ in a University as a postdoctoral scientist. Please suggest.


Hi Vicky

Why do you think Co will not consider your overseas experience? Please elaborate


----------



## Pame

vicky Diwan said:


> Hi friends,
> I got nominated within 24 hrs from Victoria government and within minutes after that I got invited to lodge my application which I did on 27th February. I have uploaded all the documents and my and my wife's medical is in this week. We don't have any medical condition. The online immi account shows received for the documents which I uploaded. The only thing I'm worried is if they don't consider my overseas experience then my points will be down to 55. Will the co will give me time to sit for IELTS again and allow me to improve my point score? I am a life scientist have done PhD from Australia and currently working in NZ in a University as a postdoctoral scientist. Please suggest.


Hi,

Lets think positively first, as u have lodged ur application. Kindly let us know how u have claimed your experience and do you have a points test advisory letter from vetassess, Even, If you have claimed 20 points for Ph D degree, CO can consider part time relevant paid experience 20 h/week which is post bachelors or equivalent, which I guess you may have as a paid scholarship. Post doc work experience is perfect and no issues with that. Sorrry, We cannot modify IELTS post lodgement. Kindly elaborate the points u claimed starting from bachelors to post doc.


----------



## vicky Diwan

Hi thanks for your message. My previous experience is from India and in India they only give an experience certificate and no payslips and other stuff. To one of my friend the co asked for payslips and tax returns extra. For my NZ experience I have these documents but for India I only have proper experience letters stating my experience, my full time work load and my duties. But no payslips. That's why I was a bit worried.


----------



## Pame

vicky Diwan said:


> Hi thanks for your message. My previous experience is from India and in India they only give an experience certificate and no payslips and other stuff. To one of my friend the co asked for payslips and tax returns extra. For my NZ experience I have these documents but for India I only have proper experience letters stating my experience, my full time work load and my duties. But no payslips. That's why I was a bit worried.


Do you have bank statements?..If not can u get on letterhead from ur previous company that you were paid in cash or cheque stating the amount.


----------



## sah23

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lets think positively first, as u have lodged ur application. Kindly let us know how u have claimed your experience and do you have a points test advisory letter from vetassess, Even, If you have claimed 20 points for Ph D degree, CO can consider part time relevant paid experience 20 h/week which is post bachelors or equivalent, which I guess you may have as a paid scholarship. Post doc work experience is perfect and no issues with that. Sorrry, We cannot modify IELTS post lodgement. Kindly elaborate the points u claimed starting from bachelors to post doc.


Hi Pame

We had a big debate with DIBP to consider PhD as part time or any work for 5 points. They didnt agree and said they follow there DIBP PAM Procedure advice manual in which PhD is a study no matter how much scholarship you get. I know its tricky. You have to be lucky


----------



## darth_vader

Hi Guys!!!

My heath assessment is still showing recommended after it has been submitted 4 days ago. How much time does it take to show as received in the progress? Worried!!!


----------



## vicky Diwan

Yes I was on Australian government scholarship. My points are: 20 for phd, 25 for age,5 for Australian education, 5 for state nomination, 5 for overseas and 5 for Australian work. Vetassess gave positive for phd points but they did not considered my Australian work because that was either part time or casual. But I was on Australian scholarship for 3 and half years. I did not wanted to claim my 5 points for aus work after vetassess answer but while lodging my eoi it automatically calculated as per the dates. I could not claim any points on behalf of ielts because every time I got like; 8, 7.5, 7.5 and 6.5.


----------



## Pame

sah23 said:


> Hi Pame
> 
> We had a big debate with DIBP to consider PhD as part time or any work for 5 points. They didnt agree and said they follow there DIBP PAM Procedure advice manual in which PhD is a study no matter how much scholarship you get. I know its tricky. You have to be lucky


Its strange that QLD and Victoria state nomination they consider PhD study towards experience and for visa they do not.


----------



## sah23

Pame said:


> Its strange that QLD and Victoria state nomination they consider PhD study towards experience and for visa they do not.


Yes..they consider for nomination purposes but not for points thing. We claimed 5 points extra in eoi and after debate we decided to leave that eoi and applied again.
Its very strange...


----------



## vicky Diwan

Thanks for the message pame. Yes I already have got such a document which is on a letter head of the college where I was lecturing which states my salary and other details.


----------



## Pame

vicky Diwan said:


> Thanks for the message pame. Yes I already have got such a document which is on a letter head of the college where I was lecturing which states my salary and other details.


Hi,

Then it will definitely do and all will be fine. Wishing u best of luck.


----------



## vicky Diwan

Thanks heaps pame for your prompt help and suggestions.


----------



## nectar_s

Update on 190 Visa:

Changes to Occupational Ceilings

Immigration announced the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014:

State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations
The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations.


----------



## nectar_s

Update on Accountants

It has previously been announced that the occupation of Accountant might be removed from the Skilled Occupations List from 1 July 2014. A decision has not yet been made, but applicants may consider a backup strategy just in case the occupation is removed. 

There are a number of different occupations besides Accountant General ANZSCO 221111 which may be possible for people with accounting degrees. 

In addition, Accountants would still be eligible for state sponsorship, even if the occupation is removed from the Skilled Occupations List. 

Finally, the change would only come into effect from 1 July 2014, and applications lodged before this date would not be affected.


----------



## Deep439

Why everyone waits for hard copy of skill assessment results??Cant one lodge EOI by using receipt date mentioned on scanned copy of skill assessment result???

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## venu.koyyada

Folks,

I have query regarding points for Age

My Date of Birth is 02-05-1982, so this by this May 2nd I would be completing 32 Years. So will I still be able to claim 30 points after May 2nd?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alnaibii

You are considered to be 32 until the day you turn 33.


----------



## tuba

Hi, 
Seniors or anyone who has an idea, please wee need help! 
CO had asked for PCC from UAE and Qatar, and employment proof like bank statements, etc. We sent all the documents. The last one was sent this week. We were expecting our visa grant within 2 weeks however this is the e-mail our CO sent us. Our agent says it's the first time she receives an email like this. The occupation ceiling for Mechanical engineers is not full yet, it's only a half so why is the CO delaying our visa for no reason? Will there only be a delay or a total NO-grant? 
If that will make any difference, our CO's initial is L, and from Brisbane Team 34. 
Here is the CO's email:

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 
The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.


----------



## venu.koyyada

Alnaibii said:


> You are considered to be 32 until the day you turn 33.


Thank you so much for your prompt response.


----------



## chiku2006

tuba said:


> Hi,
> Seniors or anyone who has an idea, please wee need help!
> CO had asked for PCC from UAE and Qatar, and employment proof like bank statements, etc. We sent all the documents. The last one was sent this week. We were expecting our visa grant within 2 weeks however this is the e-mail our CO sent us. Our agent says it's the first time she receives an email like this. The occupation ceiling for Mechanical engineers is not full yet, it's only a half so why is the CO delaying our visa for no reason? Will there only be a delay or a total NO-grant?
> If that will make any difference, our CO's initial is L, and from Brisbane Team 34.
> Here is the CO's email:
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.


What is your visa category and occupation code?


----------



## khanmujeebin

Hello Guys ,

I just gone through the website for western Australia and find that they have invitations open for Network Administrator Network administrator under schedule -2 . I have done my assessment with ACS for 263111	Computer network and systems engineer for which the invitation is already closed .

Can someone guide me that even through my occupations is same but two different Skill code . I choose 263111 as initially i planned to apply under 189 skill independent , but now i am short with 5 points as ACS dedicated my 4 years of experience which was not expected . 

Do I need to do the assessment again for apply for state sponsorship under 190 also i am confused with additional requirement as per the criteria contract of employment for full-time employment for at least 12 months in Western Australia in the nominated (or closely related) Is that mandatory

Also About english requirement do i need Six or 7 in each module .please help


----------



## venu.koyyada

Hi Folks,


I have a one more question.

This is with regarding eligibility criteria for ICT Business Analyst for Victoria State Sponsorship. For ICT Business Analyst Victoria is asking for minimum of 5 years experience. As a Business Analyst I have over 7 years of experience. My graduation is in Electrical Engineering and as my education is Minor as per ACS, in his report he mentioned the following.

The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/06 - 03/14 (7yrs 4mths)

That means he deducted my 6 years of experience. 

Now, my question is, will Victoria State Sponsorship consider my 7 plus years of experience or only from November 2012 as mentioned by ACS and reject my application?

Kindly revert 
Venu


----------



## gyan

tuba said:


> Hi,
> Seniors or anyone who has an idea, please wee need help!
> CO had asked for PCC from UAE and Qatar, and employment proof like bank statements, etc. We sent all the documents. The last one was sent this week. We were expecting our visa grant within 2 weeks however this is the e-mail our CO sent us. Our agent says it's the first time she receives an email like this. The occupation ceiling for Mechanical engineers is not full yet, it's only a half so why is the CO delaying our visa for no reason? Will there only be a delay or a total NO-grant?
> If that will make any difference, our CO's initial is L, and from Brisbane Team 34.
> Here is the CO's email:
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.


I am scared now. I have sent the documents to CO and waiting for his decision. Moreover I belong to one of ICT occupation codes. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Deep439 said:


> Why everyone waits for hard copy of skill assessment results??Cant one lodge EOI by using receipt date mentioned on scanned copy of skill assessment result???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


Result from Skills Assessment decides how much points you can claim. ,


----------



## AncientGlory

Deep439 said:


> Why everyone waits for hard copy of skill assessment results??Cant one lodge EOI by using receipt date mentioned on scanned copy of skill assessment result???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


Because most people are ICT professionals and they need the detailed ACS skills assessemnt to get details about their valid work experience.

If you got your assessment from EA, you don't really need to wait.


----------



## rajfirst

*Medicals...*

Hi Guys,

I submitted my medicals on 18th feb. After one week, the status changed to "No health examination required for this applicant".

But when I checked my application now, it shows the below message.

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Anyone faced the same problem? Or it is intentional for me?


----------



## rajfirst

rajfirst said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my medicals on 18th feb. After one week, the status changed to "No health examination required for this applicant".
> 
> But when I checked my application now, it shows the below message.
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Anyone faced the same problem? Or it is intentional for me?




It is a system error. Now again the status changed back to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."


lolz...


----------



## chiku2006

rajfirst said:


> It is a system error. Now again the status changed back to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> lolz...


How much time did it take to upload results online. We got our medicals done a week back and results are not visible on immi website. When I spoke with the hospital staff I was informed that they had uploaded it on the embassy's website and now embassy's responsiblity to upload it now. Is it true??


----------



## rajfirst

chiku2006 said:


> How much time did it take to upload results online. We got our medicals done a week back and results are not visible on immi website. When I spoke with the hospital staff I was informed that they had uploaded it on the embassy's website and now embassy's responsiblity to upload it now. Is it true??


Yes. It took almost a week to get reflected in application page.


----------



## VChiri

Is there an up to date list on the current batch of people who have lodged their visas in this thread?


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi All

I have recieved NSW SS approval last week and will be lodging visa under Financial Investment advisor category in which out of 3060 places 111 visas are granted so far.

But as per recent information going aroubd DIBP announcement about 190 subclass, is it that my grant, if it happens, possibly will be by June??

Can anyone has any views about this ??

Thanks for time and thoughts.

Santhosh


----------



## visitkangaroos

I have few questions regarding the Visa application and I am sure that some of these are extremely trivial and either option is fine, but still would like to be 100% sure

1. Would including parents as Non-migrating dependent family members would be wise idea i.e. at a later stage after getting my PR, when I am trying to get their Visa, answering Yes here would help or it could have a negative impact(No grant or slowness) in my application now. I have funds transfer records from my bank statement to my mother's account.

2. In the education history when they say Secondary it is Xth or XIIth. I believe its XIIth, but can someone please confirm. And when you give start date it is start of Eleventh or Twelfth. Mines was ICSE with bifurcated course.

3. For Duration of overseas employment, we need to mention the total experience, or after ACS deduction. I believe the later. Please confirm.

4. In question "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" on the page "Previous countries of residence", do we need to mention short visits of a month or two to other nations?. What exactly is expected here?

Seniors here, please be kind enough to answer this so that I can go ahead with the payment and complete my application.


----------



## sangramdey

Dear Friends, I am planning to apply for subclass 190 visa for WA as my occupation figures in CSOL of WA (Schedule II). One of the condition I read in the WA website is as under
" Have a contract of employment5 for full-time employment6 for at least 12 months in Western Australia in the nominated (or closely related3) occupation."
Is this mean that I need to have a job in WA to get state sponsorship? Please share your views. Regards.


----------



## misguided

VChiri said:


> Is there an up to date list on the current batch of people who have lodged their visas in this thread?


There used to be one maintained earlier[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...DdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0]. 
I do not think anyone else is updating the excel sheet now.


----------



## VChiri

misguided said:


> There used to be one maintained earlier[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0]. I do not think anyone else is updating the excel sheet now.


Thank you I will go update my details as well


----------



## SAMD_Oz

sathiyaseelan said:


> i am kinda excited to relocate to aussie. I have been arranging things at a very slow pace till now. To elobarate invite in depth, take an example of booking a train ticket.
> 
> Receiving invite is like booking a train ticket and if you got the seat when you book, your seat in train is reserved for you and no one can force you to leave that seat. Once you lodge a visa application, means you boarded the train and now you should think only on your destination that is visa grant which comes after many things such as PCC, medical exam, backgroun verification etc.
> 
> If you are unable to board the train on time (i mean not applied visa after invite within 60 days), you will miss the train and needs to wait for another train. (another invite).
> Hope this gives more clarity.


Hi Sathiya,

I kinda like the way you explain things....! But getting post from the most of 190 applicants saying that;

*"The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 
The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.*

So, this message confused everyone! What is you take on this?

Anyways, thank you for responding and good luck with your permanent move!


----------



## harbhar

visitkangaroos said:


> I have few questions regarding the Visa application and I am sure that some of these are extremely trivial and either option is fine, but still would like to be 100% sure
> 
> 1. Would including parents as Non-migrating dependent family members would be wise idea i.e. at a later stage after getting my PR, when I am trying to get their Visa, answering Yes here would help or it could have a negative impact(No grant or slowness) in my application now. I have funds transfer records from my bank statement to my mother's account.


Be very careful about this as this is tricky. Check if your parents are really dependent on you. Two things must be satisfied - you must be the primary source of income for them and they should be living with you for atleast 12 months. If both are alive, then they mostly are not dependent on you but are dependent on each other. If you have siblings, then there is added clause to derive dependency.

What you are thinking is right about letting know DIBP that you have potential migrants later. But there is a risk involved. Once you add them, they must undergo health and character requirements. And also note about the 'One fail, all fail' rule. Even if one's meds fail the whole application might be rejected, even though there are chances that CO might ask if they can remove the applicants as they are non-migrating. 

I am not trying to scare you but to list down all the details that you need to be aware before adding them. I got grant for my mother, so I had done little research in this area.

Another question for you. If you have transferred amount to your mother and if you think your parents are dependent (really dependent by meeting the above two conditions) why don't you add them as migrating dependants to the application. I believe you know that getting visa for parents later is time consuming and costly.



> 2. In the education history when they say Secondary it is Xth or XIIth. I believe its XIIth, but can someone please confirm. And when you give start date it is start of Eleventh or Twelfth. Mines was ICSE with bifurcated course.


It is Xth. I did not mention anything before that and CO did not ask. For few of them, they have asked all until primary to be listed in Form 80.




> 3. For Duration of overseas employment, we need to mention the total experience, or after ACS deduction. I believe the later. Please confirm.


Yes, it's the one after ACS deduction. This is a very important information. Please confirm once more with seniors.



> 4. In question "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" on the page "Previous countries of residence", do we need to mention short visits of a month or two to other nations?. What exactly is expected here?


It should just be mentioned as No. The short stay travel details will go in the question 44 of Form 80.


----------



## p_sherman

SAMD_Oz,

I don't see what there is to be confused about. That statement clearly states everything you need to know.



> 1. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> 2. The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.
> 
> 3. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.


Occupation ceiling is different and independent from visa quota. Getting an invite to lodge fills up the occupation ceiling. Getting a grant fills up the visa quota. 

Sathiya's explanation is almost correct, except that the train is now running low on fuel, and you may or may not be able to reach your destination, and this is something that only the train operator (DIBP) can rectify by re-fuelling (which by the way is slated to happen in July 2014 if it does indeed run out).


----------



## mudgalvarun

Dear Folks,

Need some advice.I was nominated by VIC and was looking for employment there,but no luck.Luckily i have received an offer from NSW ( Sydney) based company.

1. Can i go and work there ?

2. Will there be any major issues if i work in NSW ?

3. Will there be any issue when i apply for my Aus citizenship in couple of years ?

Please guide.

Thanks in Advance !!!


----------



## misguided

Phew another week starts. ALready been waiting for 2 months now ! 1 month after my medicals. Hopefully I get it soon


----------



## harbhar

misguided said:


> Phew another week starts. ALready been waiting for 2 months now ! 1 month after my medicals. Hopefully I get it soon


Hope your wait ends soon and let this week be the lucky one!

BTW, why don't you just drop a status check email to CO. In my case, I saw a quick activity only after I sent an email, that too only after the one with the CO name in the subject line. I think it will definitely catalyse the process.


----------



## talk4good

Hello friends,

This is regarding my 190 visa, I have submiteed PCC, meds for out entire family (incl. dependent father) on feb 19th. I did it through my agent. The status is still in progress in DIAC site and CO has not come back till now. It has been a month, We are worried. Could someone throw somelight on when i can get response from CO? Is there a problem with meds? Why there is a delay?
Thanks Rony.


----------



## misguided

harbhar said:


> Hope your wait ends soon and let this week be the lucky one!
> 
> BTW, why don't you just drop a status check email to CO. In my case, I saw a quick activity only after I sent an email, that too only after the one with the CO name in the subject line. I think it will definitely catalyse the process.


Thanks for keeping my spirit up.

Mate I have heard the same from another forum mate as well. The thing is , an agent is working on my behalf . I do not know if it would be appropriate for me to drop an email directly to the CO. I'll give it another week . If still nothing happend , will consider dropping an email to the CO.


----------



## sunil chopra

misguided said:


> Thanks for keeping my spirit up.
> 
> Mate I have heard the same from another forum mate as well. The thing is , an agent is working on my behalf . I do not know if it would be appropriate for me to drop an email directly to the CO. I'll give it another week . If still nothing happend , will consider dropping an email to the CO.


I don't think anybody has got a grant in the last 10 days under sec 190. It clearly means DIBP has finished with the quota under this category


----------



## harbhar

misguided said:


> Thanks for keeping my spirit up.
> 
> Mate I have heard the same from another forum mate as well. The thing is , an agent is working on my behalf . I do not know if it would be appropriate for me to drop an email directly to the CO. I'll give it another week . If still nothing happend , will consider dropping an email to the CO.


Was same in my case, agent was in play. But it did not matter. As you know, all CO communication happens directly to us and not to agents. So, I think it is definitely ok to check the status. You don't need to directly ask for status. You can do a sort of reminder & update email saying to CO to inform that all the things from your side is complete and ready for further processing.

Why waste another week? Pray to god and go ahead to do it today, in fact now. Nothing will happen for requesting the status. And if you get grant after sending email within this week - you have to treat me for sure 

My subject line was like this -

<CO Name>, <File/TRN>, <Your Name>, <DOB>


----------



## chiku2006

sunil chopra said:


> I don't think anybody has got a grant in the last 10 days under sec 190. It clearly means DIBP has finished with the quota under this category


All 190 applicants are not on this forum guys.. so you cant say no one has got any grant in last 10 days..


----------



## misguided

harbhar said:


> Was same in my case, agent was in play. But it did not matter. As you know, all CO communication happens directly to us and not to agents. So, I think it is definitely ok to check the status. You don't need to directly ask for status. You can do a sort of reminder & update email saying to CO to inform that all the things from your side is complete and ready for further processing.
> 
> Why waste another week? Pray to god and go ahead to do it today, in fact now. Nothing will happen for requesting the status. And if you get grant after sending email within this week - you have to treat me for sure
> 
> My subject line was like this -
> 
> <CO Name>, <File/TRN>, <Your Name>, <DOB>


If I get the grant this week , I'll definitely treat you


----------



## SAMD_Oz

sunil chopra said:


> I don't think anybody has got a grant in the last 10 days under sec 190. It clearly means DIBP has finished with the quota under this category


Since 1st Mar only one 190 applicant got his grant on this forum. His name is Gaurav Vas and here is the page for his timeline.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5183.html#post3381161 (Post No: 51823)


----------



## visitkangaroos

harbhar said:


> Be very careful about this as this is tricky. Check if your parents are really dependent on you. Two things must be satisfied - you must be the primary source of income for them and they should be living with you for atleast 12 months. If both are alive, then they mostly are not dependent on you but are dependent on each other. If you have siblings, then there is added clause to derive dependency.
> 
> What you are thinking is right about letting know DIBP that you have potential migrants later. But there is a risk involved. Once you add them, they must undergo health and character requirements. And also note about the 'One fail, all fail' rule. Even if one's meds fail the whole application might be rejected, even though there are chances that CO might ask if they can remove the applicants as they are non-migrating.
> 
> I am not trying to scare you but to list down all the details that you need to be aware before adding them. I got grant for my mother, so I had done little research in this area.
> 
> Another question for you. If you have transferred amount to your mother and if you think your parents are dependent (really dependent by meeting the above two conditions) why don't you add them as migrating dependants to the application. I believe you know that getting visa for parents later is time consuming and costly.
> 
> 
> 
> It is Xth. I did not mention anything before that and CO did not ask. For few of them, they have asked all until primary to be listed in Form 80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's the one after ACS deduction. This is a very important information. Please confirm once more with seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> It should just be mentioned as No. The short stay travel details will go in the question 44 of Form 80.


Thanks harbhar for the detailed reply. Actually after reading your grant story only did I realize that i had a genuine chance of getting the PR for my parents if I include them. Though i am the lone child but right now I don't even have their passport and no proof that they are living with me for the past 12 months. So i believe i have to answer that as No.

Do you have an idea if I am giving details for Class Xth, then I should give start date from the session starting of Tenth andTwelfth class, or Ninth and Twelfth.


For "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" what is the criteria for answering it Yes. Can you kindly suggest?


----------



## Deejay_TNT

SAMD_Oz said:


> Since 1st Mar only one 190 applicant got his grant on this forum. His name is Gaurav Vas and here is the page for his timeline.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5183.html#post3381161 (Post No: 51823)


Well, I've seen at least four people with 190-type visa grants in March (two or three of them are from this forum).

03 March - IAA81 - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5135.html#post3300929

04 March - CANNOT find now, don't remember in which thread/forum (this one or pomsinoz).

11 March - Gaurav Vas - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5183.html#post3381161

11/12 (unclear) March - carlyanne87 (pomsinoz forum) - 190 January Gang - Page 10


----------



## emerald89

If I am not wrong, they will only consider working experience after the date ACS assessed as relevant, 



venu.koyyada said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> I have a one more question.
> 
> This is with regarding eligibility criteria for ICT Business Analyst for Victoria State Sponsorship. For ICT Business Analyst Victoria is asking for minimum of 5 years experience. As a Business Analyst I have over 7 years of experience. My graduation is in Electrical Engineering and as my education is Minor as per ACS, in his report he mentioned the following.
> 
> The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 11/06 - 03/14 (7yrs 4mths)
> 
> That means he deducted my 6 years of experience.
> 
> Now, my question is, will Victoria State Sponsorship consider my 7 plus years of experience or only from November 2012 as mentioned by ACS and reject my application?
> 
> Kindly revert
> Venu


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

emerald89 said:


> If I am not wrong, they will only consider working experience after the date ACS assessed as relevant,


Vic considers total experience.


----------



## AuzLover

Friends, a question....once we get the visa grand, is there an expiry on the date we should land in aus? If so..what is the limit?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

AuzLover said:


> Friends, a question....once we get the visa grand, is there an expiry on the date we should land in aus? If so..what is the limit?


First entry date is 1 year from your PCC or medicals whichever is earlier. You must enter Aus in that time period once.


----------



## hashtagPR

venu.koyyada said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> I have a one more question.
> 
> This is with regarding eligibility criteria for ICT Business Analyst for Victoria State Sponsorship. For ICT Business Analyst Victoria is asking for minimum of 5 years experience. As a Business Analyst I have over 7 years of experience. My graduation is in Electrical Engineering and as my education is Minor as per ACS, in his report he mentioned the following.
> 
> The following employment after November 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 11/06 - 03/14 (7yrs 4mths)
> 
> That means he deducted my 6 years of experience.
> 
> Now, my question is, will Victoria State Sponsorship consider my 7 plus years of experience or only from November 2012 as mentioned by ACS and reject my application?
> 
> Kindly revert
> Venu




Vic will consider all the exp, but IMMI wont.
So you can show your exp for Sponsorship to VIc.
But in EOI points, dont claim for experience.
I had the same situation, ACS deducted 6 yrs...applied for VIC similary and all went well
All the best!


----------



## harbhar

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks harbhar for the detailed reply. Actually after reading your grant story only did I realize that i had a genuine chance of getting the PR for my parents if I include them. Though i am the lone child but right now I don't even have their passport and no proof that they are living with me for the past 12 months. So i believe i have to answer that as No.


Yes. It is too late to get the documents. But, be careful about adding them as non-migrating dependants too. The simple question that arises is - if they are truly your dependants as you are the lone child and if you can immigrate without taking them, how can they be true dependants? I know its tricky, I am not expert here. I am just trying to play a devil's advocate to make things simple for you. It is better to take suggestions from _Shel or Espresso or other seniors.



> Do you have an idea if I am giving details for Class Xth, then I should give start date from the session starting of Tenth andTwelfth class, or Ninth and Twelfth.


As far as I know, Xth is considered secondary whether its combined or split. So, break it down to years. For Xth, give one year, for pre-college education (PUC or whatever we call), you can give next two years (XI and XII). Do not worry too much in this. As along as you have certificates, things are ok.



> For "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" what is the criteria for answering it Yes. Can you kindly suggest?


I am not very sure. But if you can say yes for all the stays that are other than business visit stays and tourism. I think 'lived' should be taken in the sense of being a resident.


----------



## Mohammed_BD

Hi Everyone,

First I like to congratulate all those who received their GRANT and rest of all waiting, need your expert advice. I have lodge my application on 9th JAN 2014 for 190 Subclass but still didn't heard from CO. No CO allocated till now it's been already 9 weeks. What should I do now? 

Regards

Humayun


----------



## _shel

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks harbhar for the detailed reply. Actually after reading your grant story only did I realize that i had a genuine chance of getting the PR for my parents if I include them. Though i am the lone child but right now I don't even have their passport and no proof that they are living with me for the past 12 months. So i believe i have to answer that as No.
> 
> Do you have an idea if I am giving details for Class Xth, then I should give start date from the session starting of Tenth andTwelfth class, or Ninth and Twelfth.
> 
> 
> For "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" what is the criteria for answering it Yes. Can you kindly suggest?


 If both parents are alive they are not your dependents as per DIBP rules.


----------



## visakar

Hello everyone,

If my documents status change to "Received" does it mean a CO is allocated?


----------



## chiku2006

visakar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> If my documents status change to "Received" does it mean a CO is allocated?


I doubt about that, my status changed the next day once I uploaded the docs..


----------



## visitkangaroos

harbhar said:


> Yes. It is too late to get the documents. But, be careful about adding them as non-migrating dependants too. The simple question that arises is - if they are truly your dependants as you are the lone child and if you can immigrate without taking them, how can they be true dependants? I know its tricky, I am not expert here. I am just trying to play a devil's advocate to make things simple for you. It is better to take suggestions from _Shel or Espresso or other seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, Xth is considered secondary whether its combined or split. So, break it down to years. For Xth, give one year, for pre-college education (PUC or whatever we call), you can give next two years (XI and XII). Do not worry too much in this. As along as you have certificates, things are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not very sure. But if you can say yes for all the stays that are other than business visit stays and tourism. I think 'lived' should be taken in the sense of being a resident.





_shel said:


> If both parents are alive they are not your dependents as per DIBP rules.



Thanks harbhar and _shel. This clarifies my doubt. And hopefully i should be able to complete my application today.


----------



## _shel

visakar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> If my documents status change to "Received" does it mean a CO is allocated?


 Nope, its not that clever. Its just a computer program that shows new status as you upload documents.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hello everyone
i recently got invitation for 190. i would like to include my spouse in my application. she has done is BA in english literature and has studied in english medium schools through out her educational career. 
so does she have the functional english or not?
if yes then will her BA degree along with metric and FA certificates will suffice? or do i need to provide other documents also?
help required secially from those who have included their spouse in visa application.
thanx


----------



## dhawalswamy

*CO Allocation Process*

Does points play any role in CO Allocation? Because in excel sheet we can see that people with higher points but later visa lodging dates got CO earlier than people with lower points but earlier visa lodging dates. ??


----------



## nshah

*Documents Required*

Hi All,

Can any one please share the list of documents that are required once an invitation is received as it give only 60 days to file the visa application.

Regards,
nshah


----------



## btkarthikram

nshah said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any one please share the list of documents that are required once an invitation is received as it give only 60 days to file the visa application.
> 
> Regards,
> nshah


here are the general ones. the case officer might ask you for more.
1. Passport
2. IELTS certificate.
3. skills assessment letter
4.police clearance certificate
5. employment evidence if points claimed for that (salary slips, bank statements, etc.)
6.passport photo
7.academic transcripts, course completion letter or degree certificate.
8. form - 80 (this requirement depends on your case officer)

more and precise details are given on the immi.gov.au website. search for document checklist for your subclass.


----------



## btkarthikram

Mohammed_BD said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First I like to congratulate all those who received their GRANT and rest of all waiting, need your expert advice. I have lodge my application on 9th JAN 2014 for 190 Subclass but still didn't heard from CO. No CO allocated till now it's been already 9 weeks. What should I do now?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Humayun


have you called up DIBP and asked. If not how do u know CO has not been allocated. There are many cases where a CO has been allocated, but he/she will only contact you if they need any documents. If not, they'll just send you the decision by email.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Mohammed_BD said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First I like to congratulate all those who received their GRANT and rest of all waiting, need your expert advice. I have lodge my application on 9th JAN 2014 for 190 Subclass but still didn't heard from CO. No CO allocated till now it's been already 9 weeks. What should I do now?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Humayun


Which is your job category buddy ??


----------



## Alnaibii

Hi,
I lodged my visa on Friday. I uploaded everything over the weekend, except Form 80 and 1221. Are both Forms usually required? From what I have seen there is the same kind of information in both.
Should I fill both for me and spouse and upload them?

Thanks


----------



## praDe

I there a quota for 190 subclass? 
I think I have noticed in immi site they mentioned that 190 is not on a quota.


----------



## gkkumar

Mohammed_BD said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> First I like to congratulate all those who received their GRANT and rest of all waiting, need your expert advice. I have lodge my application on 9th JAN 2014 for 190 Subclass but still didn't heard from CO. No CO allocated till now it's been already 9 weeks. What should I do now?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Humayun


You will probably need to call up DIBP and talk to them. :nerd:


----------



## Alnaibii

Of course there is a quota for 190. The GSM Program for this year says 28 thousand or so.
This includes 190, 489 and other sponsored visas.
There is no quota for occupations, that'a a whole other thing.


----------



## Kamagu

harbhar said:


> Hope your wait ends soon and let this week be the lucky one!
> 
> BTW, why don't you just drop a status check email to CO. In my case, I saw a quick activity only after I sent an email, that too only after the one with the CO name in the subject line. I think it will definitely catalyse the process.


In my case I don´t have CO contact details, the other day I called DIBP and no answer...I would like to have CO details to try to speed up my process...but no luck on getting in contact!


----------



## VChiri

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this thread. Thanks a lot for sharing your experiences and asking/answer questions. This forum has been the best companion along this long wait. Below you can see signature with my status. Like many of you I am not using migration agent.
> 
> Thank you guys. I wish you a speedy grant. Wish me luck too.


Hi escobarandres32

It looks like we share the same timeline. Please post when you get a CO allocated to your case


----------



## Kamagu

Hello Guys,

I wonder if any of you has had a similiar situation. During the weekend I realized that my husband´s IELTS date was 17th Jan 2013 and we both lodge application on 13th February.
I am the main applicant and he is my dependant, as I have seen on this forum, dependants certificates are valid within a year, which means my husband´s has expired exactly a month before we logded our visa.

We have not been contacted by CO yet, but the next available date fot IELTS in here in CHile is on May...which of course does not give us the time to upload a new IELTS.

I have 2 questions, if I cannot make it to get a new IELTS would I be able to pay the second installment for him?

Does anyone knows if there is special circumstances that CO ignore this month? because he has worked on his profession about 7 years in NZ and Aussie, but I am not claiming points for him...

I would appreciate to know your experiences!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Kamagu said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I wonder if any of you has had a similiar situation. During the weekend I realized that my husband´s IELTS date was 17th Jan 2013 and we both lodge application on 13th February.
> I am the main applicant and he is my dependant, as I have seen on this forum, dependants certificates are valid within a year, which means my husband´s has expired exactly a month before we logded our visa.
> 
> We have not been contacted by CO yet, but the next available date fot IELTS in here in CHile is on May...which of course does not give us the time to upload a new IELTS.
> 
> I have 2 questions, if I cannot make it to get a new IELTS would I be able to pay the second installment for him?
> 
> Does anyone knows if there is special circumstances that CO ignore this month? because he has worked on his profession about 7 years in NZ and Aussie, but I am not claiming points for him...
> 
> I would appreciate to know your experiences!


Well if you are not claiming points for him then just get letter from his college or university that his medium of instruction whilst he completed his Bachelors or Masters was English. 

I don't think that you will have to pay a second installment for your visa.


----------



## Kamagu

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Well if you are not claiming points for him then just get letter from his college or university that his medium of instruction whilst he completed his Bachelors or Masters was English.
> 
> I don't think that you will have to pay a second installment for your visa.


His studies were conducted in spanish, he just got work experience in english for several years...


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Kamagu said:


> His studies were conducted in spanish, he just got work experience in english for several years...


In this case would it be tough to get an ielts test in a jiffy and get 4.5 bands atleast in all bands. 

May be other senior members can also join in to help.


----------



## AuzLover

ratnesh.nagori said:


> First entry date is 1 year from your PCC or medicals whichever is earlier. You must enter Aus in that time period once.


Thank you Ratnesh ...


----------



## ExpatUmesh

Got the grant letter today.

Thanks Shel and other group mates for your help


----------



## chiku2006

ExpatUmesh said:


> Got the grant letter today.
> 
> Thanks Shel and other group mates for your help


Congrats dude, pls share your timeline as cant see on a cell phone. . Was it 190??


----------



## karnavidyut

If I apply for 189 visa and while it's in process, would it be a problem if my company applies for a 457 visa in parallel. 
My understanding is that only a change circumstances form would be needed to make the change from offshore to onshore? Seniors could you please advise if you foresee any issues with this?


----------



## Alnaibii

Kamagu said:


> I have 2 questions, if I cannot make it to get a new IELTS would I be able to pay the second installment for him?


Yes, if the CO is not satisfied with the Proof for English language you provided, he will ask you to pay second installment. You may want him to sit IELTS again and send CO the new TRF though, 2nd installment is about $5000.


----------



## Kamagu

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, if the CO is not satisfied with the Proof for English language you provided, he will ask you to pay second installment. You may want him to sit IELTS again and send CO the new TRF though, 2nd installment is about $5000.


That is a shame...I didn´t know the IELTS test was to be 1 year maximum...I thought it has the same validity as mine one, that was the bad part of doing the process by myself...I cannot book another IELTS until May which will be out of date because I lodged my application 33 days ago and I will be probably concated by CO in a couple of weeks, I wont be able to provide another IELTS in the time frame the CO gives for extra docs...So I will pray the CO will avoid that part, otherwise I will have to pay second installment...


----------



## Kamagu

Kamagu said:


> That is a shame...I didn´t know the IELTS test was to be 1 year maximum...I thought it has the same validity as mine one, that was the bad part of doing the process by myself...I cannot book another IELTS until May which will be out of date because I lodged my application 33 days ago and I will be probably concated by CO in a couple of weeks, I wont be able to provide another IELTS in the time frame the CO gives for extra docs...So I will pray the CO will avoid that part, otherwise I will have to pay second installment...


Me again...in this link doesn´t said the IELTS has to be done within a year:

SkillSelect â€“ Functional English

I am confused....


----------



## Me86

Kamagu said:


> That is a shame...I didn´t know the IELTS test was to be 1 year maximum...I thought it has the same validity as mine one, that was the bad part of doing the process by myself...I cannot book another IELTS until May which will be out of date because I lodged my application 33 days ago and I will be probably concated by CO in a couple of weeks, I wont be able to provide another IELTS in the time frame the CO gives for extra docs...So I will pray the CO will avoid that part, otherwise I will have to pay second installment...


I lodged my application a few weeks ago, booked ielts in May for my spouse and attached the confirmation of the inscription to the test in my application under th ecategory "intention of obtain proof of language ability" or somethig like that. I haven't been contacted by CO yet but if/when ever he will look at my application he will see that we have the intention of passing the test. That way, he won't ask for ielts nor second instalment i think. I haven't been contacted by CO yet though.


----------



## VChiri

ExpatUmesh said:


> Got the grant letter today.
> 
> Thanks Shel and other group mates for your help


Congrats ExpatUmesh

Please share your timeline with us


----------



## Kamagu

Me86 said:


> I lodged my application a few weeks ago, booked ielts in May for my spouse and attached the confirmation of the inscription to the test in my application under th ecategory "intention of obtain proof of language ability" or somethig like that. I haven't been contacted by CO yet but if/when ever he will look at my application he will see that we have the intention of passing the test. That way, he won't ask for ielts nor second instalment i think. I haven't been contacted by CO yet though.


Not sure how strict they are...As I know they give 28 days to upload extra documents. If I am contacted today I will have until 14th April to Upload a new result...Not sure if CO will wait longer...


----------



## Me86

Kamagu said:


> Not sure how strict they are...As I know they give 28 days to upload extra documents. If I am contacted today I will have until 14th April to Upload a new result...Not sure if CO will wait longer...


Some COs understand. If you upload the document before they ask they will know that you wont have the results before May.
I thought I would give it a try... If you do this what could happen ?
You pay 200€ for ielts inscription:
1) It works and you save money from the 2nd instalment
2) It doesn't work you pay 2nd instalment + 200€ from ielts...

If it works you save thousands of AUD...


----------



## escobarandres32

VChiri said:


> Hi escobarandres32
> 
> It looks like we share the same timeline. Please post when you get a CO allocated to your case


Hi VChiri, 

Sure, I will post as soon as I get a CO allocated to my case. ray2::smile:


----------



## escobarandres32

Kamagu said:


> Me again...in this link doesn´t said the IELTS has to be done within a year:
> 
> SkillSelect â€“ Functional English
> 
> I am confused....


Hello Kamagu,

The following are two links with information about "functional english". Hope it helps to clarify:

https://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english.aspx

Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification of Evidence of Functional English Language Proficiency - IMMI 12/073


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

Is it true that people applying Visa now under 189 or 190 will be granted Visa post July ?
And only those cases in which CO is already assigned will be finished till July ?

Regards


----------



## abhifirewall

Guys,

I have a question regarding claiming points for skill assessment. My ACS skill assessment is under process and when I have submitted it I had 6 years and 8 months of experience. I understand that ACS will deduct 2 years for my experience so it will be 4 years and 8 months.
When I submit EOI by that time I'll have completed 7 years in total. So is it possible to claim points for 5 years exp then by submitting relevant job exp documents or I cannot claim points for more than 4 years 8 months as assessed by ACS?


----------



## misguided

abhifirewall said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a question regarding claiming points for skill assessment. My ACS skill assessment is under process and when I have submitted it I had 6 years and 8 months of experience. I understand that ACS will deduct 2 years for my experience so it will be 4 years and 8 months.
> When I submit EOI by that time I'll have completed 7 years in total. So is it possible to claim points for 5 years exp then by submitting relevant job exp documents or I cannot claim points for more than 4 years 8 months as assessed by ACS?


If you continue in the same job (company ) , my 2 cents is you can claim the 5 years . Many people in the forum have successfully done the same. But keep in mind ,"Do Not" claim points for ACS deducted part of your experience.


----------



## Kamagu

Hello Guys!!

I called DIBP today and after an hour waiting I found out I have been allocated to a CO 4 days ago...is from team 7 adelaide...has anyone been through that team before?


----------



## chiku2006

Kamagu said:


> Hello Guys!!
> 
> I called DIBP today and after an hour waiting I found out I have been allocated to a CO 4 days ago...is from team 7 adelaide...has anyone been through that team before?


When did you lodge and yours is 189 or 190?


----------



## Kamagu

chiku2006 said:


> When did you lodge and yours is 189 or 190?


I lodged my appl on the 12th of Feb, on 189 visa offshore...CO didn't contacted me yet...I found out because I called DBIP


----------



## ExpatUmesh

Guys 

My timelines are as below 

189 Invite with 70 points : 13 Jan 14
Visa lodged: 26 Jan 14
Medical: 7 Feb 14
CO's First mail: 20 Feb 14 (JS from Adelaide team 2)
PCC main applicant: 10 Mar 14
VAC2 payment: 14 Mar 14
Grant Mail: 17 Mar 14


----------



## misguided

Congrats ExpatUmesh 

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 
17/03/2014
01 ExpatUmesh *50*


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Is it true that people applying Visa now under 189 or 190 will be granted Visa post July ?
> And only those cases in which CO is already assigned will be finished till July ?
> 
> Regards


Anybody ?


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> Anybody ?


I doubt about that. .. there is a lot of speculation going on especially on this subject and everyone is making his /her judgement..

I believe it will effect only 6 occupations which have been highlighted by DIBP


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> I doubt about that. .. there is a lot of speculation going on especially on this subject and everyone is making his /her judgement..
> 
> I believe it will effect only 6 occupations which have been highlighted by DIBP


Which 6 occupations - could you list them here ?


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Which 6 occupations - could you list them here ?


Chemical and Materials Engineers
Electronics Engineers
Other Engineering Professionals
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Software and Applications Programmers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals.


----------



## chiku2006

chiku2006 said:


> Chemical and Materials Engineers
> Electronics Engineers
> Other Engineering Professionals
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> Software and Applications Programmers
> Telecommunications Engineering Professionals.


Below information, will give you an insight:-

An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued for general skilled migration for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.

Occupational ceilings do not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses. For State and Territory Government nominated visas, a State or Territory Government will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling. For clients with an Expression of Interest in occupational groups which have reached their ceiling, please note that Expressions of Interests remain valid for two years from the date of submission.

We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs for below six occupations:

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers.
Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued in these occupations for the remainder of the 2013-14 programme year.

Half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements commenced on 2 September 2013.

The total ceiling will remain the same for these occupations in the 2013/2014 programme year as displayed in the occupational ceiling table with the relevant occupations marked with an asterisk (*).

The table below shows the occupation ceilings for the 2013-2014 programme year for each occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) by four-digit ANZSCO code unit group, and the number of invitations issued for each occupation in the current programme year to date:


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Below information, will give you an insight:-
> 
> An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued for general skilled migration for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.
> 
> Occupational ceilings do not apply to Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses. For State and Territory Government nominated visas, a State or Territory Government will not be able to nominate you if your nominated occupation has reached its occupation ceiling. For clients with an Expression of Interest in occupational groups which have reached their ceiling, please note that Expressions of Interests remain valid for two years from the date of submission.
> 
> We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs for below six occupations:
> 
> 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
> 2334 Electronics Engineers
> 2339 Other Engineering Professionals
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers
> 2633 Telecommunications Engineers.
> Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued in these occupations for the remainder of the 2013-14 programme year.
> 
> Half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements commenced on 2 September 2013.
> 
> The total ceiling will remain the same for these occupations in the 2013/2014 programme year as displayed in the occupational ceiling table with the relevant occupations marked with an asterisk (*).
> 
> The table below shows the occupation ceilings for the 2013-2014 programme year for each occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) by four-digit ANZSCO code unit group, and the number of invitations issued for each occupation in the current programme year to date:


Thanks Chiku. Mine is 262111 ( Database Administrator ) - I think I am safe. Lets see. 

layball:


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Thanks Chiku. Mine is 262111 ( Database Administrator ) - I think I am safe. Lets see.
> 
> layball:


Hi Kumar,

Our timelines are almost same, did you hear anything from CO??

Regards

Chiku


----------



## prseeker

chiku2006 said:


> I doubt about that. .. there is a lot of speculation going on especially on this subject and everyone is making his /her judgement..
> 
> I believe it will effect only 6 occupations which have been highlighted by DIBP


Thanks for the reply  I appreciate that .

To add fuel to the speculations , nobody who applied under 190 has got grant in last 20 Days !!

Any idea if that is the case with 189 as well . 

Regards 
PD


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> Thanks for the reply  I appreciate that .
> 
> To add fuel to the speculations , nobody who applied under 190 has got grant in last 20 Days !!
> 
> Any idea if that is the case with 189 as well .
> 
> Regards
> PD


189 is on a roll right now and to correct you, I have seen many 190 grant in last 3 weeks.. one guy had even posted the links as well..


----------



## askchennai

chiku2006 said:


> 189 is on a roll right now and to correct you, I have seen many 190 grant in last 3 weeks.. one guy had even posted the links as well..


Yes, we have seen few grant, they all "Onshore" or offshore guys who lodged before Dec 15th 2013. So we have to wait few weeks to see the pattern how DIBP are giving the remaining visa. I lodged my visa and 27th Dec so hoping will get grant if they distribute accoridng to lodge date. But before that "SAMD OZ" who lodged on Dec 16 also waiting.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

askchennai said:


> Yes, we have seen few grant, they all "Onshore" or offshore guys who lodged before Dec 15th 2013. So we have to wait few weeks to see the pattern how DIBP are giving the remaining visa. I lodged my visa and 27th Dec so hoping will get grant if they distribute accoridng to lodge date. But before that "SAMD OZ" who lodged on Dec 16 also waiting.


One of the offshore guys who launched visa on 19th Dec got his grant too... I guess we need to wait patiently! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## prseeker

Is it only for 190 or for 189 as well?


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Kumar,
> 
> Our timelines are almost same, did you hear anything from CO??
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chiku


No dude !! Not yet, as my occupation is different from software engineer, I am expecting something positive..

arty:


----------



## visitkangaroos

Hi Friends,

I submitted my Visa application and made the payment using ICICI travel card. Anybody from Bangalore who wants to use this as the mode of payment and is facing difficulties getting the card, please PM me. I can help him to the corresponding ICICI branch and the concerned person.

lvonline please PM me if you are still looking for a way to make the payment.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Lodged my Visa Application today. What will be the next step now?


----------



## Deejay_TNT

prseeker said:


> To add fuel to the speculations , nobody who applied under 190 has got grant in last 20 Days !!





chiku2006 said:


> 189 is on a roll right now and to correct you, I have seen many 190 grant in last 3 weeks.. one guy had even posted the links as well..


I'll quote myself:



Deejay_TNT said:


> Well, I've seen at least four people with 190-type visa grants in March (two or three of them are from this forum).
> 
> 03 March - IAA81 - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5135.html#post3300929
> 
> 04 March - CANNOT find now, don't remember in which thread/forum (this one or pomsinoz).
> 
> 11 March - Gaurav Vas - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5183.html#post3381161
> 
> 11/12 (unclear) March - carlyanne87 (pomsinoz forum) - 190 January Gang - Page 10


----------



## LynneHardaker

I was informed yesterday by my solicitor if I don't hear in next 2 weeks it would be July. Mine was lodged Jan co March all med and PCC completed


----------



## Deejay_TNT

I merged data from the old list (maintained by 0z_dream) with the new one.

Please see here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eed-lets-share-time-lines-15.html#post3441625


----------



## DSS

Dear Seniors/ experts 


My application is being taken care by a migration agent. Please advise if I can liaise with the case officer when they are acting on my behalf. Few ppl had told me the communication should routed via an agent in case if I hve put them to act on my behalf. I have been waiting for response from CO from feb. After a month my agent has contacted CO. No response.


Do you think if it's a good idea to contact CO by myself. Also, I have noticed that my immiaccount is not updated. Can I upload any pending documents through my account. 
Or will it create a problem because my agent also has another account


Please advice 
Thanks
Dss


----------



## prseeker

Deejay_TNT said:


> I'll quote myself:


Thanks dude , that was helpful .

These speculations that newly lodged visa applications will be processed in July are in context of 190 or 189 as well?

Regards 
PD


----------



## gkkumar

LynneHardaker said:


> I was informed yesterday by my solicitor if I don't hear in next 2 weeks it would be July. Mine was lodged Jan co March all med and PCC completed



Thats so bad to hear. BTW, whats your occupation ?


----------



## ExpatUmesh

Guys I am from one of those 6 categories listed and got the 189 grant yesterday.....


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



LynneHardaker said:


> I was informed yesterday by my solicitor if I don't hear in next 2 weeks it would be July. Mine was lodged Jan co March all med and PCC completed



Hi Lynne,

Any specific reason for having to wait until July. What is your occupation code.

In case you have front loaded all docs, your Co would revert max within a week.

All the best and a wishing you a speedy grant.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



ExpatUmesh said:


> Guys I am from one of those 6 categories listed and got the 189 grant yesterday.....



Congratulations Umesh,

God Bless and have a wonderful time in Australia.

Which part are you headed too and what is your occupation code.

Would be great if you could update your timeline


----------



## ExpatUmesh

Neville Smith said:


> Congratulations Umesh,
> 
> God Bless and have a wonderful time in Australia.
> 
> Which part are you headed too and what is your occupation code.
> 
> Would be great if you could update your timeline


Please go to 5215 page, I posted my timelines


----------



## btkarthikram

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Lynne,
> 
> Any specific reason for having to wait until July. What is your occupation code.
> 
> In case you have front loaded all docs, your Co would revert max within a week.
> 
> All the best and a wishing you a speedy grant.


I think it has to do with the 190 and 489 reaching the limit for 2031-14.. I'm not sure up to what extent that is true..


----------



## nostalgic89

Been a silent reader here for a while now.

Thanks to everyone who posted, as this forum has helped me a lot. Was granted my 189 visa yesterday. Please see the timeline on my signature.


----------



## Santhosh.15

nostalgic89 said:


> Been a silent reader here for a while now.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posted, as this forum has helped me a lot. Was granted my 189 visa yesterday. Please see the timeline on my signature.


Congrats mate....Good luck


----------



## chiku2006

nostalgic89 said:


> Been a silent reader here for a while now.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posted, as this forum has helped me a lot. Was granted my 189 visa yesterday. Please see the timeline on my signature.


Wow awesome, your case's speed was lighting fast !!

All the best mate !


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> Thanks dude , that was helpful .
> 
> These speculations that newly lodged visa applications will be processed in July are in context of 190 or 189 as well?
> 
> Regards
> PD


Any idea guys?

Regards


----------



## nectar_s

nostalgic89 said:


> Been a silent reader here for a while now.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posted, as this forum has helped me a lot. Was granted my 189 visa yesterday. Please see the timeline on my signature.


Your timeline is really inspiring for new immigrants.. Just 3 months.. thats awesome..

i believe you have well planned, organised at each stage of your process. 


All the best for your future ahead


----------



## Amir30

Hi Friends,

I had applied for South Australia and had been granted visa Feb 14. But I have plans to go a little later by next year due to unavoidable situation. I am aware that I have activate my visa within 1 yr after grant hence have decided to go by Oct'14. I would like to know that in order to make my visa active should the port of entry be south Australia only or can it any other state too. As I have friends in Melbourn it would be easy for a week stay or so. 

Experts kindly advice


----------



## ben roberto

Amir30 said:


> Hi Friends, I had applied for South Australia and had been granted visa Feb 14. But I have plans to go a little later by next year due to unavoidable situation. I am aware that I have activate my visa within 1 yr after grant hence have decided to go by Oct'14. I would like to know that in order to make my visa active should the port of entry be south Australia only or can it any other state too. As I have friends in Melbourn it would be easy for a week stay or so. Experts kindly advice


U can go to any city to validate... Melbourne is fine..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## chiku2006

Amir30 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had applied for South Australia and had been granted visa Feb 14. But I have plans to go a little later by next year due to unavoidable situation. I am aware that I have activate my visa within 1 yr after grant hence have decided to go by Oct'14. I would like to know that in order to make my visa active should the port of entry be south Australia only or can it any other state too. As I have friends in Melbourn it would be easy for a week stay or so.
> 
> Experts kindly advice


Congrats, please share your timeline !


----------



## lvonline

visitkangaroos said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I submitted my Visa application and made the payment using ICICI travel card. Anybody from Bangalore who wants to use this as the mode of payment and is facing difficulties getting the card, please PM me. I can help him to the corresponding ICICI branch and the concerned person.
> 
> lvonline please PM me if you are still looking for a way to make the payment.


Many thanks... I paid using travel card from Hyderabad. Posted that in another thread related to payment of visa fees.
Guys anyone from hyd facing problems in getting travel card from icici can pm me...can help by specifying the branch and persons.
Payment by travel card was as smooth as could be.


----------



## gkkumar

nostalgic89 said:


> Been a silent reader here for a while now.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posted, as this forum has helped me a lot. Was granted my 189 visa yesterday. Please see the timeline on my signature.


Congratulations mate !!


----------



## ben roberto

nostalgic89 said:


> Been a silent reader here for a while now. Thanks to everyone who posted, as this forum has helped me a lot. Was granted my 189 visa yesterday. Please see the timeline on my signature.


Congrats... That's really quick..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Did anyone from Sarjapur Road Area, Bangalore got PCC done on a different address mentioned on the passport. At my current address, I have stayed less than 1 year. Can that cause any issue?
Also I have heard that at Bangalore the Police officer calls you and asks you to visit the Police station. is that true or will that visit your address?


----------



## ajaymannat

visitkangaroos said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I submitted my Visa application and made the payment using ICICI travel card. Anybody from Bangalore who wants to use this as the mode of payment and is facing difficulties getting the card, please PM me. I can help him to the corresponding ICICI branch and the concerned person.
> 
> lvonline please PM me if you are still looking for a way to make the payment.


Hey friend can u please elaborate how this travel card works and how much amount we have to give for all that process
I have taken icici credit master card and this does not work 
I am in big trouble. 
Please help


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ajaymannat said:


> Hey friend can u please elaborate how this travel card works and how much amount we have to give for all that process
> I have taken icici credit master card and this does not work
> I am in big trouble.
> Please help


I think the Travel Card is an excellent option and you can pre-load it and use it.

Just wanted to share my experience here as well. Apologies that this is not related to ICICI Card.

I hold American Express Credit card for a few years and I just called up the Customer Care to increase my credit limit as I need to make a large payment. Within 4 working days I got my credit limit increased and today I made the payment. 

I know that there is an additional option with many Credit Card Providers that you can make Advance payment of the amount you plan to use over your credit limit and they might be able to allow you to make a transaction but this is something I have not verified so cannot promise anything here. 

If you have had a credit card for long with a good payment history, i think it's worth speaking to them. Else I guess the you should use the Travel Card.


----------



## prseeker

These speculations that newly lodged visa applications will be processed in July are in context of 190 or 189 as well?

Regards
PD


----------



## p_sherman

prseeker said:


> These speculations that newly lodged visa applications will be processed in July are in context of 190 or 189 as well?
> 
> Regards
> PD


189 is not affected.


----------



## visitkangaroos

ajaymannat said:


> Hey friend can u please elaborate how this travel card works and how much amount we have to give for all that process
> I have taken icici credit master card and this does not work
> I am in big trouble.
> Please help


They make you fill forms and in that you give the different details like the amount you want, your source of payment etc.
In my case I had an ICICI account so it got simply deducted from that.
So once they load the Aud amount and activate it, you need to activate it for online transaction and then you can use it like any other card.
Basically go to the bank ask for AUD card and get it loaded with your visa fees amount. 
For me it costed my visa fees * 56.40 +some 400 rs.


----------



## chiku2006

visitkangaroos said:


> They make you fill forms and in that you give the different details like the amount you want, your source of payment etc.
> In my case I had an ICICI account so it got simply deducted from that.
> So once they load the Aud amount and activate it, you need to activate it for online transaction and then you can use it like any other card.
> Basically go to the bank ask for AUD card and get it loaded with your visa fees amount.
> For me it costed my visa fees * 56.40 +some 400 rs.


This is cheap, my credit card transaction costed me conversion rate plus over 3.5% bank charges and then tax on those service charges...


----------



## dhawalswamy

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Is it true that people applying Visa now under 189 or 190 will be granted Visa post July ?
> And only those cases in which CO is already assigned will be finished till July ?
> 
> Regards




there is no assurance that cases having CO allocated will be finalised before July


----------



## prseeker

dhawalswamy said:


> there is no assurance that cases having CO allocated will be finalised before July


I have asked this before and asking yet again , is this specific to 190 or 189 is also going to face the music.

Regards


----------



## abhifirewall

dhawalswamy said:


> there is no assurance that cases having CO allocated will be finalised before July


How does that matter if the CO is allocated before July or not and the applications will be finalized by Juy or not?


----------



## dhawalswamy

prseeker said:


> I have asked this before and asking yet again , is this specific to 190 or 189 is also going to face the music.
> 
> Regards




it has already been answered in your previous post, that it is not affecting 189


----------



## ajaymannat

visitkangaroos said:


> They make you fill forms and in that you give the different details like the amount you want, your source of payment etc.
> In my case I had an ICICI account so it got simply deducted from that.
> So once they load the Aud amount and activate it, you need to activate it for online transaction and then you can use it like any other card.
> Basically go to the bank ask for AUD card and get it loaded with your visa fees amount.
> For me it costed my visa fees * 56.40 +some 400 rs.


One more question dude
They issue u travel card same day or not.
?????


----------



## dhawalswamy

abhifirewall said:


> How does that matter if the CO is allocated before July or not and the applications will be finalized by Juy or not?



Allocation of CO is different from getting a GRANT. If you have been allocated a CO, means your file is taken up for processing. Even if you have uploaded all the documents to prove your claims, and CO needs nothing to verify, then also if visa quota has exhausted, no GRANT will be issued till next year's planning levels give new visa quotas.


----------



## prseeker

dhawalswamy said:


> it has already been answered in your previous post, that it is not affecting 189


Actually little bit of reassurance won't hurt 

Regards 
PD


----------



## askchennai

190 applicants who lodged their visa in the month of December 2013 and not yet received the grant list below.We have to see if anyone of us get the grant in the coming weeks. If DIBP statement is true that only they have limited visas and processing pririorty would be 190 and 489 are first then these list should processed first. We have to wait and see. Please do post here guys if you get the grant.

bharadwajsvr
rajforu86
Sunnydee
tuba
salfons
SAMD_Oz
Ramaus
adudecool
itstudent1985
Deejay_TNT
askchennai


----------



## Kamagu

nostalgic89 said:


> Been a silent reader here for a while now.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posted, as this forum has helped me a lot. Was granted my 189 visa yesterday. Please see the timeline on my signature.


Could you please tell us the team you were allocated to? thank you!


----------



## misguided

Congrats nostalgic89

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 
17/03/2014
01 ExpatUmesh *50*
02 nostalgic89 *21*


----------



## Gillygirl

*Form 80 for 189 dependant*

Hi,
We have been following expat forum for awhile now...

We just applied for our visa and now we just finished the form 80.
My husband is the primary applicant.

My question is, my husband has a first offense DUI (misdemeanor) from USA where he lived for 5 years. From what I have read everywhere and from our agent, we just need to declare it. So we are. Now when I fill the form 80 do I declare the same that my husband is declaring in question 57 or do I treat the question as applying only to me. Our consultant says I shouldn't declare that my husband has a conviction on MY form 80. But am skeptical... Any thoughts???


----------



## sah23

SAMD_Oz said:


> One of the offshore guys who launched visa on 19th Dec got his grant too... I guess we need to wait patiently! :fingerscrossed:


I am onshore and lodged on 16th dec....I see no difference its just CO I thibk


----------



## gkkumar

askchennai said:


> 190 applicants who lodged their visa in the month of December 2013 and not yet received the grant list below.We have to see if anyone of us get the grant in the coming weeks. If DIBP statement is true that only they have limited visas and processing pririorty would be 190 and 489 are first then these list should processed first. We have to wait and see. Please do post here guys if you get the grant.
> 
> bharadwajsvr
> rajforu86
> Sunnydee
> tuba
> salfons
> SAMD_Oz
> Ramaus
> adudecool
> itstudent1985
> Deejay_TNT
> askchennai


Please update with your occupations as well, as they have a role to play here.


----------



## AncientGlory

Gillygirl said:


> Hi,
> We have been following expat forum for awhile now...
> 
> We just applied for our visa and now we just finished the form 80.
> My husband is the primary applicant.
> 
> My question is, my husband has a first offense DUI (misdemeanor) from USA where he lived for 5 years. From what I have read everywhere and from our agent, we just need to declare it. So we are. Now when I fill the form 80 do I declare the same that my husband is declaring in question 57 or do I treat the question as applying only to me. Our consultant says I shouldn't declare that my husband has a conviction on MY form 80. But am skeptical... Any thoughts???


I can't remember whether form 80 specifically asks about your spouse's offenses. If so you should mention it. Otherwise I think your consultant is right.


----------



## harbhar

*Grant Today*

Guys,

Posting another grant today. Its for my friend but he is not in this forum. We both applied together and he got his grant today.

His timelines are same as mine (just with the delay of 15 days in each stage). CO is HG from Team 8 Adelaide. His is family of 3 - himself, wife and kid.

What I want to let you know more importantly is that the trick I did in my case worked for him too. CO was silent for around 20 days and nothing seemed to be happening. I suggested him to send an email. He did yesterday and he got the grant as reply today.

So, anyone who has been waiting long and is still contemplating whether to send an email, please go ahead and do it without worries. It has worked for me and my friend.

And, misguided - this post is more specifically for you


----------



## chiku2006

harbhar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Posting another grant today. Its for my friend but he is not in this forum. We both applied together and he got his grant today.
> 
> His timelines are same as mine (just with the delay of 15 days in each stage). CO is HG from Team 8 Adelaide. His is family of 3 - himself, wife and kid.
> 
> What I want to let you know more importantly is that the trick I did in my case worked for him too. CO was silent for around 20 days and nothing seemed to be happening. I suggested him to send an email. He did yesterday and he got the grant as reply today.
> 
> So, anyone who has been waiting long and is still contemplating whether to send an email, please go ahead and do it without worries. It has worked for me and my friend.
> 
> And, misguided - this post is more specifically for you


This is an encouraging news buddy !! What was sub class, 189 or 190??


----------



## harbhar

chiku2006 said:


> This is an encouraging news buddy !! What was sub class, 189 or 190??


Both of us - 189 (261313)


----------



## misguided

harbhar said:


> Guys,
> 
> And, misguided - this post is more specifically for you


My agent has already send an email to the CO mate . Thanks for remembering me and my case though 

Sadly no grant yet for me


----------



## cvelaga

harbhar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Posting another grant today. Its for my friend but he is not in this forum. We both applied together and he got his grant today.
> 
> His timelines are same as mine (just with the delay of 15 days in each stage). CO is HG from Team 8 Adelaide. His is family of 3 - himself, wife and kid.
> 
> What I want to let you know more importantly is that the trick I did in my case worked for him too. CO was silent for around 20 days and nothing seemed to be happening. I suggested him to send an email. He did yesterday and he got the grant as reply today.
> 
> So, anyone who has been waiting long and is still contemplating whether to send an email, please go ahead and do it without worries. It has worked for me and my friend.
> 
> And, misguided - this post is more specifically for you




Hi,

It seems CO is assigned to my case but I dont know their email ID. Is there any way I can have them look at my application. From Immi online account they suggested Form 80, which I have submitted for me and for my wife. 
Subclass 189
lodged date Dec 17, 2013.

When I called their helpdesk number, I was asked to wait until they contact me.

Regards
cvelaga


----------



## bdapplicant

Hellow guys, I have submitted my EOI with 60 points. There is round will take place on 24 March, 2014. Can i expect to have the invitation at this round or how much time it takes for people having 60 points. Your feedback will be highly appreciated.


----------



## harbhar

cvelaga said:


> Hi,
> 
> It seems CO is assigned to my case but I dont know their email ID. Is there any way I can have them look at my application. From Immi online account they suggested Form 80, which I have submitted for me and for my wife.
> Subclass 189
> lodged date Dec 17, 2013.
> 
> When I called their helpdesk number, I was asked to wait until they contact me.
> 
> Regards
> cvelaga


No. I don't think so. CO will have a name but the email will be per team. Call them again and get the CO name and the team. Make sure to send an email once you get the information saying that you have uploaded everything from your end.

I remember reading a post where CO was not assigned and as meds were not uploaded, a direct reject was given without any prior communication from CO. So, to be safe, make sure all docs are uploaded from your end including meds and send an email and save it for your proof.


----------



## escobarandres32

nostalgic89 said:


> Been a silent reader here for a while now.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who posted, as this forum has helped me a lot. Was granted my 189 visa yesterday. Please see the timeline on my signature.


Congratulations nostalgic89,

was your application onshore or offshore ?

enjoy!!eace:


----------



## harneek

I lodge my 190 visa on 5 feb but no news of CO till date. How can i check with the DIBP for same?
I am unable to find the email ID of DIBP. 

Pl share so i will contact DIBP to check my CO allocation.


----------



## Gandhara

Total state nominations till Jan are 10, 257 as shown by the following link:

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 February 2014 Results

But does that number include dependents?


----------



## chiku2006

Gandhara said:


> Total state nominations till Jan are 10, 257 as shown by the following link:
> 
> SkillSelect â SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 February 2014 Results
> 
> But does that number include dependents?


You didnt check the complete data, please add 190 as well and then it adds upto iver 25000... pls scroll down on your weblink


----------



## Gandhara

chiku2006 said:


> You didnt check the complete data, please add 190 as well and then it adds upto iver 25000... pls scroll down on your weblink


I am talking about the last table right at the end.
With the heading: "Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2013/14 total activity" That table has the total state sponsored data from Jul 13 to jan 14. It should include 190, no?


----------



## visitkangaroos

ajaymannat said:


> One more question dude
> They issue u travel card same day or not.
> ?????


They have a trading window, somewhere i guess b/w 10 am to 2 pm. So if you visit the branch in that time you should get it then and there. And the card will be activated and loaded the same day itself.


----------



## Kattypri

*Need help in applying for Victoria State Sponsorship SubClass 190*

Hi All

I have a query on applying for Subclass 190 - Victoria State, 

I do currently have the following points,
Age - 30
Australia Work Exp - 5
Offshore Work Exp - 5
Degree - 15

Note : I would be applying from onshore

As per the DIBP website, it states that for Software Engineer -SOL the points probably accepted is "70"

If I apply for SS for Victoria, would my case be successful or would it take time for approval ?

Please help me understand.


----------



## chgopi

Hi,

I have got the 190 grant letter today. I was very happy. But unfortunately, when I check the name printed on the letter is not correct. My middle name in not printed on the grant letter and all other information such as passport number is correct.

Pls advice that do I need to contact my agent / CO to rectify this or this might not an issue.

Regards
Gopi


----------



## chiku2006

chgopi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the 190 grant letter today. I was very happy. But unfortunately, when I check the name printed on the letter is not correct. My middle name in not printed on the grant letter and all other information such as passport number is correct.
> 
> Pls advice that do I need to contact my agent / CO to rectify this or this might not an issue.
> 
> Regards
> Gopi


Dear gopi,

Thanks for sharing some positive news... plesse share your timeline buddy..

All the best for your new life man !!

Chiku


----------



## Deejay_TNT

chgopi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the 190 grant letter today. I was very happy. But unfortunately, when I check the name printed on the letter is not correct. My middle name in not printed on the grant letter and all other information such as passport number is correct.
> 
> Pls advice that do I need to contact my agent / CO to rectify this or this might not an issue.
> 
> Regards
> Gopi




Hi, chgopi, congratulations!!!
If middle name is not printed, IMHO - no big deal. But if first or last name is misspelled - you should definitely contact your CO.

Could you please share your timeline?
And also, if you don't mind, could you share your CO initials and Team #?

All the best.


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

How you people have named your documents ? As an example if an applicant named "Jonathan Knight" has to upload his documents . Should the naming convention look like this 

Jonathan_Knight-Form16_2008-2009 

I checked on immi.gov but they have only mentioned that only _ and - should be used .

Regards


----------



## dhawalswamy

Gillygirl said:


> Hi,
> We have been following expat forum for awhile now...
> 
> We just applied for our visa and now we just finished the form 80.
> My husband is the primary applicant.
> 
> My question is, my husband has a first offense DUI (misdemeanor) from USA where he lived for 5 years. From what I have read everywhere and from our agent, we just need to declare it. So we are. Now when I fill the form 80 do I declare the same that my husband is declaring in question 57 or do I treat the question as applying only to me. Our consultant says I shouldn't declare that my husband has a conviction on MY form 80. But am skeptical... Any thoughts???




I am a bit confused with your question.

I was under an impression, that only primary applicant has to fill Form 80. But you mentioned that your husband is primary applicant and you are filling you Form 80.

Please others clarify, whether all applicants has to fill form 80 or only the primary applicant.


----------



## prseeker

dhawalswamy said:


> I am a bit confused with your question.
> 
> I was under an impression, that only primary applicant has to fill Form 80. But you mentioned that your husband is primary applicant and you are filling you Form 80.
> 
> Please others clarify, whether all applicants has to fill form 80 or only the primary applicant.


All the applicants are required to fill form 80 as it is character assessment form.

Regards


----------



## rohit1_sharma

I have filled Form 80 for me and my wife. Haven't filled it for my son as he is an infant.


----------



## Yenigalla

dhawalswamy said:


> I am a bit confused with your question.
> 
> I was under an impression, that only primary applicant has to fill Form 80. But you mentioned that your husband is primary applicant and you are filling you Form 80.
> 
> Please others clarify, whether all applicants has to fill form 80 or only the primary applicant.


All members who are 18 yrs and above have to fill form 80.


----------



## Alnaibii

Not exactly. A friend of mine filled form 80 for him and form 1221 for his wife.


----------



## nostalgic89

Kamagu said:


> Could you please tell us the team you were allocated to? thank you!


Brisbane Team 33

Applied offshore


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nostalgic89 said:


> Brisbane Team 33
> 
> Applied offshore


Congrats on your grant.

Just noticed that you got the grant really quick after CO allocation as you had front loaded the PCC and Medicals. Was there any verification call made to you or to the current employer or old employer during this period?


----------



## btkarthikram

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> How you people have named your documents ? As an example if an applicant named "Jonathan Knight" has to upload his documents . Should the naming convention look like this
> 
> Jonathan_Knight-Form16_2008-2009
> 
> I checked on immi.gov but they have only mentioned that only _ and - should be used .
> 
> Regards


you don't have to pur your name one each and every document. When u select the 2 categories for example, for PCC you will select- character, evidence of first and then police clearance overseas- national. Then you give a description. So as long as you name it with some sort of relevance, the naming does not matter. 

when the immi website says - and _, they mean special characters should not be used. You are free to use any number or alphabet. Hope this clears your query


----------



## gkkumar

chgopi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the 190 grant letter today. I was very happy. But unfortunately, when I check the name printed on the letter is not correct. My middle name in not printed on the grant letter and all other information such as passport number is correct.
> 
> Pls advice that do I need to contact my agent / CO to rectify this or this might not an issue.
> 
> Regards
> Gopi


Congratulations buddy !! Thats great to hear !! Good Luck !!


----------



## nostalgic89

rohit1_sharma said:


> Congrats on your grant.
> 
> Just noticed that you got the grant really quick after CO allocation as you had front loaded the PCC and Medicals. Was there any verification call made to you or to the current employer or old employer during this period?


Thanks. I didn't claim work experience, so there was not checks.


----------



## lvonline

Guys, is medicals reqd for infants? I mean for my 1.5 yr kid and 5 months baby. I am not including them as migrants though due to personal reasons.


----------



## Alnaibii

Yes, all dependents must do medicals.
For kids it's just a routine check-up, no blood test, no X-Ray.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

nostalgic89 said:


> Thanks. I didn't claim work experience, so there was not checks.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## lvonline

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, all dependents must do medicals.
> For kids it's just a routine check-up, no blood test, no X-Ray.


That's nice to hear. Precisely, was worried about X-Ray and Blood test for my kids. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## lvonline

lvonline said:


> That's nice to hear. Precisely, was worried about X-Ray and Blood test for my kids. Thanks for the quick response.


501 Medical Examination is mentioned when I generated the HAP letter. May be its blood and urine tests.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, all dependents must do medicals.
> For kids it's just a routine check-up, no blood test, no X-Ray.


Thanks. That's really helpful information. Even I was worried about my 1 year old child's medical test.


----------



## ExpatUmesh

lvonline said:


> 501 Medical Examination is mentioned when I generated the HAP letter. May be its blood and urine tests.


For Infants it is only 
Pediatric doctor physical check-up and eye test 
Nothing else


----------



## AuzLover

hello friends,

badly in need if your help. I was in the process of uploading the docs. But only when I applied for PCC I was able to understand that my passport had a damage and also I need to add my spouse in my passport. So I renewed my passport, now new passport will be coming with new passport number. will this affect any of my application process? I see that my IELTS TRF have passport number printed in one field


----------



## kharelshishir

Seniors,
Anyone please shade sone light on wether or not dibp will verify their employment recored with the employer- if the employment points arent claimed? Just curious because my manager and boss are ***holes. They wont speak a word that wud benefit me, they know it will be a loss for them.


----------



## lvonline

AuzLover said:


> hello friends,
> 
> badly in need if your help. I was in the process of uploading the docs. But only when I applied for PCC I was able to understand that my passport had a damage and also I need to add my spouse in my passport. So I renewed my passport, now new passport will be coming with new passport number. will this affect any of my application process? I see that my IELTS TRF have passport number printed in one field


Nope, not at all. You have to submit change of circumstances though. Even my passport changed after by the time I got an invite. Uploading both old and new passports for visa application. My ielts has old passport. In the new passport, old passport number would be mentioned. So no worries.


----------



## escobarandres32

Hello guys,

quick question...can anybody share how it looks the DIBP email when Case Officer make contact....is it something like [email protected] or [email protected]....I just want to be alert when checking my e-mails and be aware of what´s the format and subject of the e-mail I will receive from CO (hopefully soon :fingerscrossed.

Thank you!


----------



## VChiri

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys, quick question...can anybody share how it looks the DIBP email when Case Officer make contact....is it something like [email protected] or [email protected]....I just want to be alert when checking my e-mails and be aware of what´s the format and subject of the e-mail I will receive from CO (hopefully soon :fingerscrossed. Thank you!


Fingers crossed for you too buddy, I hope you and I both hear from CO soon. Keep us posted. And when I applied for my other visa, when the CO got in contact with me the email was sent from [email protected] and the subject was my trn number and full name and request for additional documents.

Maybe guys who got CO for 189/190 will be able to confirm or disagree....


----------



## escobarandres32

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> quick question...can anybody share how it looks the DIBP email when Case Officer make contact....is it something like [email protected] or [email protected]....I just want to be alert when checking my e-mails and be aware of what´s the format and subject of the e-mail I will receive from CO (hopefully soon :fingerscrossed.
> 
> Thank you!


one more question....there's a link in immiaccount called "view correspondence"...Are all the emails received from CO to my e-mail address also listed in "immiaccount --> view correspondence" ?

thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## rajforu86

chgopi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got the 190 grant letter today. I was very happy. But unfortunately, when I check the name printed on the letter is not correct. My middle name in not printed on the grant letter and all other information such as passport number is correct.
> 
> Pls advice that do I need to contact my agent / CO to rectify this or this might not an issue.
> 
> Regards
> Gopi


Hi Gopi,

Congrats on your grant!! 

Could you please share us your occupation and state details?

Raj


----------



## ExpatUmesh

AuzLover said:


> hello friends,
> 
> badly in need if your help. I was in the process of uploading the docs. But only when I applied for PCC I was able to understand that my passport had a damage and also I need to add my spouse in my passport. So I renewed my passport, now new passport will be coming with new passport number. will this affect any of my application process? I see that my IELTS TRF have passport number printed in one field


The new passport has old passport number mentioned into it, so no worries. CO understand all this. 

You need to upload all your current and old passports on to your immi account


----------



## ExpatUmesh

escobarandres32 said:


> one more question....there's a link in immiaccount called "view correspondence"...Are all the emails received from CO to my e-mail address also listed in "immiaccount --> view correspondence" ?
> 
> thanks in advance for your answers.


Email for 189 comes from [email protected]. CO email does not get reflected into correspondence section, and that is where you need to very careful to watch your emails, every email needs to be replied within 28 days. Also the status also don't change after CO allocation, it continues to be "In Progress" till grant/rejection so by immi account you wouldn't know if CO has sent any mail.


----------



## gkkumar

ExpatUmesh said:


> Email for 189 comes from [email protected]. CO email does not get reflected into correspondence section, and that is where you need to very careful to watch your emails, every email needs to be replied within 28 days. Also the status also don't change after CO allocation, it continues to be "In Progress" till grant/rejection so by immi account you wouldn't know if CO has sent any mail.


Any chance that it goes into 'spam' ? Just to double check. I think we should be checking our spam emails as well. What say ?


----------



## gkkumar

lvonline said:


> Nope, not at all. You have to submit change of circumstances though. Even my passport changed after by the time I got an invite. Uploading both old and new passports for visa application. My ielts has old passport. In the new passport, old passport number would be mentioned. So no worries.


My old passport expired in 2008. I renewed it before expiry and its valid until 2018. My question is - do we need to mention the old passport details anywhere in the PR process. I have not done it. Appreciate your earliest reply.


----------



## ExpatUmesh

gkkumar said:


> My old passport expired in 2008. I renewed it before expiry and its valid until 2018. My question is - do we need to mention the old passport details anywhere in the PR process. I have not done it. Appreciate your earliest reply.


Didn't you fill up form 80 where in these details are required.


----------



## escobarandres32

gkkumar said:


> Originally Posted by ExpatUmesh
> Email for 189 comes from [email protected]. CO email does not get reflected into correspondence section, and that is where you need to very careful to watch your emails, every email needs to be replied within 28 days. Also the status also don't change after CO allocation, it continues to be "In Progress" till grant/rejection so by immi account you wouldn't know if CO has sent any mail.
> 
> Any chance that it goes into 'spam' ? Just to double check. I think we should be checking our spam emails as well. What say ?


Thanks ExpatUmesh for your answer,

About gkkumar's post, I am also a little bit paranoid about missing an important e-mail. Today I accidentally deleted my spam emails without checking them  hope CO email was not there today.ray:


----------



## AuzLover

Originally Posted by AuzLover View Post


AuzLover said:


> hello friends,
> 
> badly in need if your help. I was in the process of uploading the docs. But only when I applied for PCC I was able to understand that my passport had a damage and also I need to add my spouse in my passport. So I renewed my passport, now new passport will be coming with new passport number. will this affect any of my application process? I see that my IELTS TRF have passport number printed in one field





ExpatUmesh said:


> The new passport has old passport number mentioned into it, so no worries. CO understand all this.
> You need to upload all your current and old passports on to your immi account


Thank you Umesh, Just adding following links that I found for others information
Change of Address, Name or Passport Details
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf


----------



## AuzLover

AuzLover said:


> Originally Posted by AuzLover View Post
> hello friends,
> 
> badly in need if your help. I was in the process of uploading the docs. But only when I applied for PCC I was able to understand that my passport had a damage and also I need to add my spouse in my passport. So I renewed my passport, now new passport will be coming with new passport number. will this affect any of my application process? I see that my IELTS TRF have passport number printed in one field .





lvonline said:


> Nope, not at all. You have to submit change of circumstances though. Even my passport changed after by the time I got an invite. Uploading both old and new passports for visa application. My ielts has old passport. In the new passport, old passport number would be mentioned. So no worries.


Thank you Ivonline, i found few links which i am posting here
Change of Address, Name or Passport Details
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf


----------



## AuzLover

*Save Fillable PDFs*

Posting a useful info for my forum friends, not sure whether you people already know about it, I was searching for something that can save partially entered data in fillable pdf forms available in Applications, Forms and Booklets

Go to Download | pdfforge.org
Download and install PDF Architect and Creator
Open pdf using pdf architect
Save it, you can add pending data later on


----------



## gkkumar

gkkumar said:


> My old passport expired in 2008. I renewed it before expiry and its valid until 2018. My question is - do we need to mention the old passport details anywhere in the PR process. I have not done it. Appreciate your earliest reply.


Anybody ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan

gkkumar said:


> Anybody ?


no need to mention details of old passport. Just you need to give details of current passport that is active.


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Anybody ?


Yes in form-80, question no. 11


----------



## chiku2006

*Medicals*

Hi All,

Today i checked my immi account and found the following:-

1) Health, evidence is still "recommended" for all the applicants.

2) A new message is visible at the bottom "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"

May I Please request someone to help clarify on this subject please, what does it mean?? We had got our medicals done almost 12 days back and have been waiting for reports to get uploaded on immi's website..

Best Regards

Chiku


----------



## misguided

My Status shows as "Finalised" in the immiaccount. What does that mean ? I am very nervous now


----------



## chiku2006

misguided said:


> My Status shows as "Finalised" in the immiaccount. What does that mean ? I am very nervous now


Did you check your email??


----------



## misguided

chiku2006 said:


> Did you check your email??


My agent is dealing with my case. The immiaccount says "Letter Created" . But when I click on "View grant letter" I do not see anything. I am confused.


----------



## chiku2006

chiku2006 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i checked my immi account and found the following:-
> 
> 1) Health, evidence is still "recommended" for all the applicants.
> 
> 2) A new message is visible at the bottom "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> 
> May I Please request someone to help clarify on this subject please, what does it mean?? We had got our medicals done almost 12 days back and have been waiting for reports to get uploaded on immi's website..
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Chiku



Anybody?? please reply !


----------



## SAMD_Oz

chiku2006 said:


> Anybody?? please reply !


Looks like your medical has been cleared. 

However, no one is sure on this info, as we do not know who is changing all these status. So wait for your CO to come back to you.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

misguided said:


> My Status shows as "Finalised" in the immiaccount. What does that mean ? I am very nervous now


Looks like your case is finalized, that is you are going to receive the golden mail.

Congrats dude!


----------



## chiku2006

SAMD_Oz said:


> Looks like your medical has been cleared.
> 
> However, no one is sure on this info, as we do not know who is changing all these status. So wait for your CO to come back to you.


Thanks Sam for your reply !

You will be getting your grant latest by next week !!


----------



## ExpatUmesh

chiku2006 said:


> Yes in form-80, question no. 11


you need to specify in Form 80, I agree. I am not sure about the need (it might not be mandatory), however it will be good if you upload the copy of the same on to your immi account.


----------



## chiku2006

ExpatUmesh said:


> you need to specify in Form 80, I agree. I am not sure about the need (it might not be mandatory), however it will be good if you upload the copy of the same on to your immi account.


I think it is mandatory as they want to know if you ever had any other passport and had applied visa with aussie embassy or with any western world embassy !

Even if its not mandatory, you should share the details.


----------



## ExpatUmesh

chiku2006 said:


> Anybody?? please reply !


Report does not get uploaded to Immi account, you need to check the emedical site for the same. 

The message means that as per current report no further test are required (though CO can ask for, if he feels)


----------



## SAMD_Oz

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks Sam for your reply !
> 
> You will be getting your grant latest by next week !!


Thank you for the kind words...! 

Wish your words come true!


----------



## harbhar

misguided said:


> My agent is dealing with my case. The immiaccount says "Letter Created" . But when I click on "View grant letter" I do not see anything. I am confused.


Don't worry. It means you have got the grant . The letter wont be visible immediately. It needs 2-3 days to be available there. Same happened for me.

You will get the email mostly in another 1 hour before they leave for the day or at max tomorrow.

Time to cheer buddy! I told you remember? You have got the grant this week


----------



## sgn1982

Dear All,

I am glad to say that i have received email from DIBP request for PCC and medicals. 

Seniors from chennai, please direct me where to get PCC and medicals in chennai, and the procedures to get it.

All the best to all who has got their grant and Awaiting Grant!!

Thank you All,,,


----------



## rahulreshu

harbhar said:


> Don't worry. It means you have got the grant . The letter wont be visible immediately. It needs 2-3 days to be available there. Same happened for me.
> 
> You will get the email mostly in another 1 hour before they leave for the day or at max tomorrow.
> 
> Time to cheer buddy! I told you remember? You have got the grant this week


It is not necessary the letter will ever be visible in immiaccount. To date when I click the grant letter link, I get a message saying no correspondence found. Additionally, I am still not able to see my entitlements on VEVO using my TRN number. I am able to view it using my visa grant number though. Someone else had the same experience as me.

misguided, can you verify my VEVO experience at your end too? For the grant letter in immiaccount, you'll just need to wait a few days and see if it shows up.


----------



## Yenigalla

sgn1982 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am glad to say that i have received email from DIBP request for PCC and medicals.
> 
> Seniors from chennai, please direct me where to get PCC and medicals in chennai, and the procedures to get it.
> 
> All the best to all who has got their grant and Awaiting Grant!!
> 
> Thank you All,,,


Hi., you have to book an appointment on PSK website and make payment of Rs.500/- reqd documents are mentioned on their website. You will recvd ur PCC on the same day.Apollo on green ways road is registered to issue medical sand upload the same. Call them and make a prior booking


----------



## SAMD_Oz

I found this change in the occupation ceiling today... Most of the occupation ceiling changed to 1000 and some changes in the 'Result to date'

Not sure, what is this?

SkillSelect – SkillSelect


----------



## misguided

> Don't worry. It means you have got the grant . The letter wont be visible immediately. It needs 2-3 days to be available there. Same happened for me.
> 
> You will get the email mostly in another 1 hour before they leave for the day or at max tomorrow.
> 
> Time to cheer buddy! I told you remember? You have got the grant this week


I have my fingers crossed. IT has been 4 hours , but still no email 




> It is not necessary the letter will ever be visible in immiaccount. To date when I click the grant letter link, I get a message saying no correspondence found. Additionally, I am still not able to see my entitlements on VEVO using my TRN number. I am able to view it using my visa grant number though. Someone else had the same experience as me.
> 
> misguided, can you verify my VEVO experience at your end too? For the grant letter in immiaccount, you'll just need to wait a few days and see if it shows up.


Mate I do not have my grant as of yet. But the experince you are speaking about , I've seen someone else report the same in the forum . Meanwhile , Once I get the grant , I'll confirm the behaviour.


----------



## rahulreshu

misguided said:


> I have my fingers crossed. IT has been 4 hours , but still no email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate I do not have my grant as of yet. But the experince you are speaking about , I've seen someone else report the same in the forum . Meanwhile , Once I get the grant , I'll confirm the behaviour.


Since you are using an agent, get behind his/her back for the grant letter. Someone else had also got the grant but the agent sent the grant email after 3-4 days even though they received the grant letter before itself. In my case, my agent did take a few hours to forward the pdf to me but at least confirmed they had received the grant letter.


----------



## Gandhara

Hi guys,

The skillselect occupational ceilings info has been updated. 

SkillSelect – SkillSelect 

The 'results to date' for my occupation 'lecturer' shows 0 number of invitations issued. Earlier they were showing 140 invitations. How is that possible? I was issued an invitation, for example, and I am sure there are many more! what is going on! 

This is all becoming too stressful now. Done all that I was asked, including medicals. I was happy that the grant would be coming any day given that medicals asked so soon (implying final processing), despite being from an HR country. Anyway, would appreciate views/speculation/comments on the new skillselect scenario.

Cheers

G


----------



## tuba

SkillSelect – SkillSelect

Guys I have the same question. Can any senior comment on this? Results to date means the visa to be given or what? If that's the case, many occupations have reached ceiling.


----------



## Gandhara

Gandhara said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The skillselect occupational ceilings info has been updated.
> 
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect
> 
> The 'results to date' for my occupation 'lecturer' shows 0 number of invitations issued. Earlier they were showing 140 invitations. How is that possible? I was issued an invitation, for example, and I am sure there are many more! what is going on!
> 
> This is all becoming too stressful now. Done all that I was asked, including medicals. I was happy that the grant would be coming any day given that medicals asked so soon (implying final processing), despite being from an HR country. Anyway, would appreciate views/speculation/comments on the new skillselect scenario.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> G


Oh yes! I think I got it. Occupations that are on CSOL list and that received invitations for 190 are not included because the regional/state sponsored stream does not have occupational ceilings as per immi.gov notification. My occupation 'lecturer' is not on SOL but on SCOL, and I guess all of the invitations received till date (140 that I saw earlier) were under 190. This is my speculative analysis!


----------



## sathiyaseelan

tuba said:


> SkillSelect – SkillSelect
> 
> Guys I have the same question. Can any senior comment on this? Results to date means the visa to be given or what? If that's the case, many occupations have reached ceiling.


these numbers are the number of invitations issued and not the visa grants.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

Gandhara said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The skillselect occupational ceilings info has been updated.
> 
> SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect
> 
> The 'results to date' for my occupation 'lecturer' shows 0 number of invitations issued. Earlier they were showing 140 invitations. How is that possible? I was issued an invitation, for example, and I am sure there are many more! what is going on!
> 
> This is all becoming too stressful now. Done all that I was asked, including medicals. I was happy that the grant would be coming any day given that medicals asked so soon (implying final processing), despite being from an HR country. Anyway, would appreciate views/speculation/comments on the new skillselect scenario.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> G


first of cool and relaxed. Why you would like to be tensed for not reasons at all. See, once you are invited, you should not worry about other candidates waiting for invites or ceilings or remaining invites but only your PR visa grant.

See, once you are invited, your place is secured and you must not worry at all. Ratehr, you should concentrae on further process such as medical exam, PCC, attachment of documents, visa fee payment etc. Very simple to elaborate is that you already got a confirmed seat on train and you are worrying about others who missed the train or who didn't get confirmed tickets to board train. visa process is straight forward and you need to move on step-by-step and forget about your last stage. So, Chill out baby!


----------



## gkkumar

sathiyaseelan said:


> first of cool and relaxed. Why you would like to be tensed for not reasons at all. See, once you are invited, you should not worry about other candidates waiting for invites or ceilings or remaining invites but only your PR visa grant.
> 
> See, once you are invited, your place is secured and you must not worry at all. Ratehr, you should concentrae on further process such as medical exam, PCC, attachment of documents, visa fee payment etc. Very simple to elaborate is that you already got a confirmed seat on train and you are worrying about others who missed the train or who didn't get confirmed tickets to board train. visa process is straight forward and you need to move on step-by-step and forget about your last stage. So, Chill out baby!


Very true. However, its about the timelines the people are worried about. People must have planned in advance keeping in view that they would get visa in a another month or so.. But, what if the grants are postponed to July 2014. 

But, July 2014 does not make sense here as every ceiling and quota is calculated based on invitations but not on visa grants. So, lets chill out.. Am sure we will get our visas granted well before July 2014 !!

My take is - once you are invited, you have booked a plane ticket - and visa is just the boarding pass !!


----------



## tuba

Sathiya thank you for your motivating words. It's really frustrating after giving everything they asked, paying the fees, just when you think you are so close there is a huge brick Wall in your face.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

gkkumar said:


> Very true. However, its about the timelines the people are worried about. People must have planned in advance keeping in view that they would get visa in a another month or so.. But, what if the grants are postponed to July 2014.
> 
> But, July 2014 does not make sense here as every ceiling and quota is calculated based on invitations but not on visa grants. So, lets chill out.. Am sure we will get our visas granted well before July 2014 !!


Again, a misconception here. See, do you think, people who will be invited in second invite round of june, 2014 will not receive PR visa after July, 2014. This doesn't make sense at all. The numbers mentioned in Skill select is purely regards to the number of invites they would like to send and not the number of visas or so due to the fact that DIBP is generous to send maximum of 2 invites per candidate. 

Visa process, medical examination and other processes after invite is a different story but many people confuse this with invites and remaining seats and so on. Also, they try to post pessimistic news to make others too worried. (LOL).

It is not sure that you will get your visa within July, or so and the processing times are different. DIBP would like to accomplish the task of meeting the ceilings based on invites and not on visas in a fiscal year. First understand this thing well. 

Do you think DIBP should issue a candidate visa within july, 2014 who gets an invite in June, 2014 and is hailing from a high-rik country such as Pakistan or bangladesh?

No, if background verification occurs, the process may take about 4-6 months to issue him a PR visa and he should not worry that he may pass through July, 2014. Both are different tracks, in short. So, no need to worry at all.


----------



## Shiv11

Hi Guys,
Acs has considered my Microsoft certified expert as diploma in ict major.

prior this I have BE degree in Eelctrical and Electronics and that to has considered as ict major in computing but my initial 4 years has been deducted.

My question, will I get any point for Microsoft certificate which is considered as diploma in ict major? Can I claim 10 point for this and 15 for my degree?

Please clarify.


----------



## gkkumar

sathiyaseelan said:


> Again, a misconception here. See, do you think, people who will be invited in second invite round of june, 2014 will not receive PR visa after July, 2014. This doesn't make sense at all. The numbers mentioned in Skill select is purely regards to the number of invites they would like to send and not the number of visas or so due to the fact that DIBP is generous to send maximum of 2 invites per candidate.
> 
> Visa process, medical examination and other processes after invite is a different story but many people confuse this with invites and remaining seats and so on. Also, they try to post pessimistic news to make others too worried. (LOL).
> 
> It is not sure that you will get your visa within July, or so and the processing times are different. DIBP would like to accomplish the task of meeting the ceilings based on invites and not on visas in a fiscal year. First understand this thing well.
> 
> Do you think DIBP should issue a candidate visa within july, 2014 who gets an invite in June, 2014 and is hailing from a high-rik country such as Pakistan or bangladesh?
> 
> No, if background verification occurs, the process may take about 4-6 months to issue him a PR visa and he should not worry that he may pass through July, 2014. Both are different tracks, in short. So, no need to worry at all.


Hmm.. we are on the same page.. Just that you got my point wrong.. Cheers !! 

:hug:


----------



## cvelaga

*reference calls*

Friends,

Be very careful if your colleague has given a reference letter on a Affidavit. Today We got a call from Aus embasy in India. First they called my colleague and then me immediately without gap.

The caller is very rude don't have any phone etiquettes . She did not even introduce her self. She just asked " what are you doing " as if talking to some BF.

She asked emp id, reporting manager name, team member names, salary credit bank details. 

She called my colleague first and then me. Since we changed teams now.. other than emp Id, reporting manager name, .. I think we gave different answers.

I am worried what implications it might have on the information that we gave differently .. Guys be careful..

Regards


----------



## JSC_88

Hi guys, I need some help here regarding to replying email to your case officer. 

This morning I replied the email from my case officer with the document attached that is requested by my CO. However, I did not get any auto-generated acknowledgment email to show that they have received my email.

So I sent it again tonight with a lower file size attachment (I am worried that my previous file was too big- 7MB), this time it is 2.3MB. But I still did not get any auto reply email.

Does this mean that both emails I sent today were not sent successfully? I am quite worried here as the last email my CO sent me was on 3/3/14 and I don't want to wait until 28 days later only I realised my CO did not receive my reply!

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## chiku2006

cvelaga said:


> Friends,
> 
> Be very careful if your colleague has given a reference letter on a Affidavit. Today We got a call from Aus embasy in India. First they called my colleague and then me immediately without gap.
> 
> The caller is very rude don't have any phone etiquettes . She did not even introduce her self. She just asked " what are you doing " as if talking to some BF.
> 
> She asked emp id, reporting manager name, team member names, salary credit bank details.
> 
> She called my colleague first and then me. Since we changed teams now.. other than emp Id, reporting manager name, .. I think we gave different answers.
> 
> I am worried what implications it might have on the information that we gave differently .. Guys be careful..
> 
> Regards


Dont worry, everything will be fine... as long as you have given correct information.


----------



## rajforu86

Hi
I think it's a fake call...bcos now a days ppl are getting fake calls from DIBP..some groups are working on this *******....

If they call also they at least won't ask you your bank details...

Be careful...all
Raj


----------



## chiku2006

JSC_88 said:


> Hi guys, I need some help here regarding to replying email to your case officer.
> 
> This morning I replied the email from my case officer with the document attached that is requested by my CO. However, I did not get any auto-generated acknowledgment email to show that they have received my email.
> 
> So I sent it again tonight with a lower file size attachment (I am worried that my previous file was too big- 7MB), this time it is 2.3MB. But I still did not get any auto reply email.
> 
> Does this mean that both emails I sent today were not sent successfully? I am quite worried here as the last email my CO sent me was on 3/3/14 and I don't want to wait until 28 days later only I realised my CO did not receive my reply!
> 
> Thanks for your help guys!


Why dont you call him / her up and find out or you can send an email asking for the confirmation...


----------



## chiku2006

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> I think it's a fake call...bcos now a days ppl are getting fake calls from DIBP..some groups are working on this *******....
> 
> If they call also they at least won't ask you your bank details...
> 
> Be careful...all
> Raj


But Raj, from where will they get the applicant's data??


----------



## rajforu86

Chiku
Last to last week only one of my friend got a call in his cell ...that guy asked him to give the phone to his wife who just travelled with him on his dependent on December only...that gave his identity as immigration person from adelaide...told her all her passport details n said u hv wrongly mentioned your DOB in immigration form while entering in Australia...so you need to go back to India within 2 days or need to pay fine
Then my friend called HR person of his employer..they said..everything is fine..not to worry..that was a fake call..

But that guy knew all details of his wife passport...

They perhaps hacking immi site...

Raj


----------



## chiku2006

rajforu86 said:


> Chiku
> Last to last week only one of my friend got a call in his cell ...that guy asked him to give the phone to his wife who just travelled with him on his dependent on December only...that gave his identity as immigration person from adelaide...told her all her passport details n said u hv wrongly mentioned your DOB in immigration form while entering in Australia...so you need to go back to India within 2 days or need to pay fine
> Then my friend called HR person of his employer..they said..everything is fine..not to worry..that was a fake call..
> 
> But that guy knew all details of his wife passport...
> 
> They perhaps hacking immi site...
> 
> Raj


I have heard a lot about these scams but these happened or may be still happening in Australia... this is the first time I heard that it happened in India as well.


----------



## rajforu86

Yeah mee too...if they are genuine they will never ask about your bank details for sure..


----------



## JSC_88

chiku2006 said:


> Why dont you call him / her up and find out or you can send an email asking for the confirmation...


thanks for your reply! so is it abnormal that I did not get the auto-generated email from DIBP? 

The only phone number the email provided is the general enquiries number  maybe I will wait till next week before I email my CO again... don't want to spam her with too many emails!


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



chiku2006 said:


> Thanks Sam for your reply !
> 
> You will be getting your grant latest by next week !!


HI Chiku,

Advanced wishes on your grant.

Could you confirm which subclass and state your received SS from.


----------



## chiku2006

Neville Smith said:


> HI Chiku,
> 
> Advanced wishes on your grant.
> 
> Could you confirm which subclass and state your received SS from.


Thanks Smith, my signature has all the details and my SS is from SA.


----------



## Ozbabe

misguided said:


> My Status shows as "Finalised" in the immiaccount. What does that mean ? I am very nervous now


Congrats! Your grant is very near.


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats! Your grant is very near.


Oh wow, that's a good news... it shows that 190 has started moving now... you have your grant trust me. ..


----------



## prseeker

Finally , Lodged my Visa Application Today 

Waiting Game Begins :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> Finally , Lodged my Visa Application Today
> 
> Waiting Game Begins :fingerscrossed:


All the best mate


----------



## gkkumar

SAMD_Oz said:


> Looks like your case is finalized, that is you are going to receive the golden mail.
> 
> Congrats dude!


Hello SAM, whats SG COC in your signature ?


----------



## bc_ashu

Congratulations... your grant is on the way..


misguided said:


> My Status shows as "Finalised" in the immiaccount. What does that mean ? I am very nervous now


----------



## gkkumar

prseeker said:


> Finally , Lodged my Visa Application Today
> 
> Waiting Game Begins :fingerscrossed:



All the best !!


----------



## bc_ashu

Best of luck..


prseeker said:


> Finally , Lodged my Visa Application Today
> 
> Waiting Game Begins :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SAMD_Oz

gkkumar said:


> Hello SAM, whats SG COC in your signature ?


Thats Singapore PCC (Certificate of Clearance)...

MD


----------



## gkkumar

SAMD_Oz said:


> Thats Singapore PCC (Certificate of Clearance)...
> 
> MD


kewl..


----------



## prefetcher

I got my grant today. Thanks everyone for the help!! This forum has been of immense help. Timeline details are mentioned in my signature.

Thanks,
P


----------



## bc_ashu

Congratulations..


prefetcher said:


> I got my grant today. Thanks everyone for the help!! This forum has been of immense help. Timeline details are mentioned in my signature.
> 
> Thanks,
> P


----------



## Zhuzhu99

sgn1982 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am glad to say that i have received email from DIBP request for PCC and medicals.
> 
> Seniors from chennai, please direct me where to get PCC and medicals in chennai, and the procedures to get it.
> 
> All the best to all who has got their grant and Awaiting Grant!!
> 
> Thank you All,,,


Congratulations!

Would you mind sharing whether you apply onshore or offshore, just try to figure out whether the process for offshore appliants is still going or not. Thanks


----------



## sgn1982

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Would you mind sharing whether you apply onshore or offshore, just try to figure out whether the process for offshore appliants is still going or not. Thanks


I am an offshore applicant, from my case it shows 190 visa's also in a move,,,

Thank you


----------



## p_sherman

Sathiya,

There is a visa quota for the Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration (GSM) category for the 2013-14 programme year (28,850 visa places).

The following visas are grouped under the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category:

Skilled Sponsored subclass 176
Skilled Nominated subclass 190
Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 475
Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 487
Skilled Regional (Provisional) subclass 489
Skilled Designated Area-sponsored (Provisional) subclass 496
Skilled Sponsored subclass 886.

All visas under this category is approaching the hard cap of 28,850.

Please understand that there is a difference between occupation ceilings, number of invites per round and visa quotas.

Source link provided below for your perusal.

Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas

To whomever who is going to ask if 189 is affected, please re-read my post.



sathiyaseelan said:


> Again, a misconception here. See, do you think, people who will be invited in second invite round of june, 2014 will not receive PR visa after July, 2014. This doesn't make sense at all. The numbers mentioned in Skill select is purely regards to the number of invites they would like to send and not the number of visas or so due to the fact that DIBP is generous to send maximum of 2 invites per candidate.
> 
> Visa process, medical examination and other processes after invite is a different story but many people confuse this with invites and remaining seats and so on. Also, they try to post pessimistic news to make others too worried. (LOL).
> 
> It is not sure that you will get your visa within July, or so and the processing times are different. DIBP would like to accomplish the task of meeting the ceilings based on invites and not on visas in a fiscal year. First understand this thing well.
> 
> Do you think DIBP should issue a candidate visa within july, 2014 who gets an invite in June, 2014 and is hailing from a high-rik country such as Pakistan or bangladesh?
> 
> No, if background verification occurs, the process may take about 4-6 months to issue him a PR visa and he should not worry that he may pass through July, 2014. Both are different tracks, in short. So, no need to worry at all.


----------



## Zhuzhu99

sgn1982 said:


> I am an offshore applicant, from my case it shows 190 visa's also in a move,,,
> 
> Thank you


Great to know! Thanks!!

Which team and which CO are handling your case, probably I will get the same as I lodged on Feb. 9...Thanks!

It took me a quite long to get a PCC, so good luck with that!


----------



## chiku2006

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Great to know! Thanks!!
> 
> Which team and which CO are handling your case, probably I will get the same as I lodged on Feb. 9...Thanks!
> 
> It took me a quite long to get a PCC, so good luck with that!


190, feb 9 has got a CO??


----------



## Zhuzhu99

chiku2006 said:


> 190, feb 9 has got a CO??


Not yet... I just hope that I could get a CO next week, as that's my 7th week, so just wonder whether it will be assigned to the same team and same CO...

Wish me good luck


----------



## Alnaibii

p_sherman said:


> There is a visa quota for the Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration (GSM) category for the 2013-14 programme year (28,850 visa places).
> 
> 
> All visas under this category is approaching the hard cap of 28,850.


So the latest report shows for visa 190 - 9009 invitations, visa 489 - 1390 invitations. 
Do you think the other visas make up for the rest of 18.000 invitations? I do not think so.

176 is closed for the year
475 is closed since 1 July 2012
Regional Sponsored visa (subclass 487) closed to new applications on 1 January 2013
The Skilled — Designated Area Sponsored visa (subclass 496) closed to new applications on 1 September 2007
The Skilled – Sponsored visa (subclass 886) closed to new applications on 1 January 2013.


----------



## chiku2006

Alnaibii said:


> So the latest report shows for visa 190 - 9009 invitations, visa 489 - 1390 invitations.
> Do you think the other visas make up for the rest of 18.000 invitations? I do not think so.
> 
> 176 is closed for the year
> 475 is closed since 1 July 2012
> Regional Sponsored visa (subclass 487) closed to new applications on 1 January 2013
> The Skilled &#151; Designated Area Sponsored visa (subclass 496) closed to new applications on 1 September 2007
> The Skilled &#150; Sponsored visa (subclass 886) closed to new applications on 1 January 2013.


From where did you find these figures, please share the source or the link..


----------



## Alnaibii

from the most trustful source - Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## p_sherman

Alnaibii,

Each invite holder may require more than 1 grant (dependents etc).

Also, there is a backlog in excess of 10,000 applicants from this category from the 2012-13 program year which would've been processed from 1 July 2013 onwards, counting towards the 2013-14 program year cap. 

I have included a link to the 2012-13 migration statistics (released by DIBP) in one of my previous posts (which I think some members here would've seen). Suggest you search through my previous posts if you're interested in locating the source.



Alnaibii said:


> So the latest report shows for visa 190 - 9009 invitations, visa 489 - 1390 invitations.
> Do you think the other visas make up for the rest of 18.000 invitations? I do not think so.
> 
> 176 is closed for the year
> 475 is closed since 1 July 2012
> Regional Sponsored visa (subclass 487) closed to new applications on 1 January 2013
> The Skilled — Designated Area Sponsored visa (subclass 496) closed to new applications on 1 September 2007
> The Skilled – Sponsored visa (subclass 886) closed to new applications on 1 January 2013.


----------



## harbhar

JSC_88 said:


> thanks for your reply! so is it abnormal that I did not get the auto-generated email from DIBP?
> 
> The only phone number the email provided is the general enquiries number  maybe I will wait till next week before I email my CO again... don't want to spam her with too many emails!


What I observed is that if you reply to the email CO has sent you, ack is received. But if you change the subject line you wont.

I would suggest you to upload the docs to immiaccount in parallel. You will have a better upload and received date as confirmation and no chance of speculation whether your docs reached CO or not.


----------



## Alnaibii

p_sherman said:


> Each invite holder may require more than 1 grant (dependents etc).


You mean that if I have 3 dependents, my invitation counts for 4 visas?


----------



## Ozbabe

prseeker said:


> Finally , Lodged my Visa Application Today
> 
> Waiting Game Begins :fingerscrossed:



Best wishes


----------



## Ozbabe

prefetcher said:


> I got my grant today. Thanks everyone for the help!! This forum has been of immense help. Timeline details are mentioned in my signature.
> 
> Thanks,
> P


Nice one. Congrats!


----------



## p_sherman

Alnaibii said:


> You mean that if I have 3 dependents, my invitation counts for 4 visas?


Yes. It is 4 separate, independent visas after all.


----------



## gkkumar

p_sherman said:


> Sathiya,
> 
> There is a visa quota for the Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration (GSM) category for the 2013-14 programme year (28,850 visa places).
> 
> The following visas are grouped under the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category:
> 
> Skilled Sponsored subclass 176
> Skilled Nominated subclass 190
> Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 475
> Skilled Regional Sponsored subclass 487
> Skilled Regional (Provisional) subclass 489
> Skilled Designated Area-sponsored (Provisional) subclass 496
> Skilled Sponsored subclass 886.
> 
> All visas under this category is approaching the hard cap of 28,850.
> 
> Please understand that there is a difference between occupation ceilings, number of invites per round and visa quotas.
> 
> Source link provided below for your perusal.
> 
> Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas
> 
> To whomever who is going to ask if 189 is affected, please re-read my post.


Excellent information Sherman !! Even if we go by average - 1000 - 190 visas are granted per month, by previous stats. Not sure if I can fit in :rolleyes2:


----------



## prefetcher

Ozbabe said:


> Nice one. Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## gkkumar

prefetcher said:


> Thanks


189 seems super fast !!


----------



## lvonline

Hi all,
I have submitted my visa application a week back. Haven't uploaded any docs yet. Today I went for PCC and my PCC application is kept on hold as I forgot to take invite letter that is mandatory. Also planning for medicals.

1)Can medicals be done from any recognized diagnostic centre or a panel hospital? If so can someone point me to the link that has list of hospitals?

2) Do we have to take passport size photos to hospital? 

3)Can anyone suggest where in hyd can we do medicals.

Thanks- LV


----------



## gkkumar

lvonline said:


> Hi all,
> I have submitted my visa application a week back. Haven't uploaded any docs yet. Today I went for PCC and my PCC application is kept on hold as I forgot to take invite letter that is mandatory. Also planning for medicals.
> 
> 1)Can medicals be done from any recognized diagnostic centre or a panel hospital? If so can someone point me to the link that has list of hospitals?
> 
> 2) Do we have to take passport size photos to hospital?
> 
> 3)Can anyone suggest where in hyd can we do medicals.
> 
> Thanks- LV


Here is the list of Panel physicians.

Our offices

In Hyderabad - GYD Medicals, Padmarao Nagar
and another one in Himayathnagar.

I went to GYD Medicals - call them up, book an appointment, they will tell you the list of documents to be carried + three PP size photoes.

Good Luck !


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Hi,

Can anyone please tell me that if I have paid for PCC in Bangalore then do I need to go during the Appointment time given on the letter which is after 2 months or can I walk into the Passport Office between 9-11 am and get it done?

Anyone from Bangalore who has recently got the PCC done?


----------



## DivineGrace

prefetcher said:


> Thanks



Hi Mate

Did u claim points for work exp ?

If Yes what docs u submitted please...


----------



## Shiv11

Hi Guys,
Acs has considered my Microsoft certified expert as diploma in ict major.

prior this I have BE degree in Eelctrical and Electronics and that to has considered as ict major in computing but my initial 4 years has been deducted.

My question, will I get any point for Microsoft certificate which is considered as diploma in ict major? Can I claim 10 point for this and 15 for my degree?

Please clarify.

Experts and guru could you please ans.


----------



## dhawalswamy

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me that if I have paid for PCC in Bangalore then do I need to go during the Appointment time given on the letter which is after 2 months or can I walk into the Passport Office between 9-11 am and get it done?
> 
> Anyone from Bangalore who has recently got the PCC done?



i cant believe that appointment on letter is after 2 months. try to reschedule it to a near one and if it doesn't allow then you have to respect that appointment.

i dont think PSK will entertain without appointment, if you go directly. Keeping all doubts aside, call them or just reach there. Its better than to wait two months waiting for appointment.


----------



## misguided

prefetcher said:


> I got my grant today. Thanks everyone for the help!! This forum has been of immense help. Timeline details are mentioned in my signature.
> 
> Thanks,
> P


Congrats prefetcher

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 
20/03/2014
01 prefetcher *39*


----------



## gkkumar

misguided said:


> Congrats prefetcher
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:*
> 20/03/2014
> 01 prefetcher *39*


Hello misguided, yours 190 or 189 ?


----------



## misguided

gkkumar said:


> Hello misguided, yours 190 or 189 ?


Hi mate , Mine is 189 . Still waiting for my letter though .


----------



## prseeker

Shiv11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Acs has considered my Microsoft certified expert as diploma in ict major.
> 
> prior this I have BE degree in Eelctrical and Electronics and that to has considered as ict major in computing but my initial 4 years has been deducted.
> 
> My question, will I get any point for Microsoft certificate which is considered as diploma in ict major? Can I claim 10 point for this and 15 for my degree?
> 
> Please clarify.
> 
> Experts and guru could you please ans.


Hi ,

You can only claim 15 points in u r scenario .


----------



## visitkangaroos

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me that if I have paid for PCC in Bangalore then do I need to go during the Appointment time given on the letter which is after 2 months or can I walk into the Passport Office between 9-11 am and get it done?
> 
> Anyone from Bangalore who has recently got the PCC done?



I had a similar case. I visited PSK, Sai Archade, before the invite to check if it is walk-in or you need to book an appointment, and thankfully I came to know if it was walk-in.

But even then came back home and paid the fees and took the appointment. I got 24th March as the appointment date. But the next day after getting the invite I walked in and they did give me the PCC the same day and I was not asked to pay anything as I had already paid.

*In short you can walk-in, at least in the Sair Arcade PSK between 9 am and 11 am.* But i would suggest to go early only. The documents you need to carry are

1. Passport if you are living on the same address, else I guess you need to carry address proofs similar to what you need to carry for the passport.
2. Your PCC application form, payment receipt and appointment letter if it comes on their the site. Don't remember.
3. And you EOI letter and if you have filled the Visa application then your Application. If somewhere it is mentioned in the application or the immi site that PCC is required, take the printout of that as well. 

And yes i would recommend don't go on Mondays it is way too crowded.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

visitkangaroos said:


> I had a similar case. I visited PSK, Sai Archade, before the invite to check if it is walk-in or you need to book an appointment, and thankfully I came to know if it was walk-in. But even then came back home and paid the fees and took the appointment. I got 24th March as the appointment date. But the next day after getting the invite I walked in and they did give me the PCC the same day and I was not asked to pay anything as I had already paid. In short you can walk-in, at least in the Sair Arcade PSK between 9 am and 11 am. But i would suggest to go early only. The documents you need to carry are 1. Passport if you are living on the same address, else I guess you need to carry address proofs similar to what you need to carry for the passport. 2. Your PCC application form, payment receipt and appointment letter if it comes on their the site. Don't remember. 3. And you EOI letter and if you have filled the Visa application then your Application. If somewhere it is mentioned in the application or the immi site that PCC is required, take the printout of that as well. And yes i would recommend don't go on Mondays it is way too crowded.


Excellent! Thanks a lot for the information and taking out time.

I am also visiting Sai Arcade.


----------



## gkkumar

misguided said:


> Hi mate , Mine is 189 . Still waiting for my letter though .


Looking at the timelines, it way too long for 189 grant !! I hope you will get it soon !!


----------



## bravo189

*Employer reference letter*

Hi Friend,

I have another query. CO has been assigned to my visa 189. They asked Australian Employment references. Since my employer was not ready to give details in company letter head, I have submitted Statutory declaration from my supervisor with all details. 

Shall i submit the same document again, is that sufficient? please help


----------



## misguided

My immiaccount shows "Letter Created" . I have been trying to get in touch with my agent , but he is not reachable.

Is there any other way I can make sure to verify the status of my grant i.e. If I have been provided a grant or not ?


----------



## rajforu86

Hi misguided

Congrats...u would be getting the grant shortly..Good news man..
By the what was your CO and all pending work completion date...and occupation also

Pls share

Raj


----------



## rahulreshu

misguided said:


> My immiaccount shows "Letter Created" . I have been trying to get in touch with my agent , but he is not reachable.
> 
> Is there any other way I can make sure to verify the status of my grant i.e. If I have been provided a grant or not ?


You seem to be facing the same issues as me. Unfortunately, I could also verify my grant only after receiving the grant letter from my agent which had the visa grant number and I could verify the same on VEVO using it. Did you try VEVO using your TRN?


----------



## gkkumar

misguided said:


> My immiaccount shows "Letter Created" . I have been trying to get in touch with my agent , but he is not reachable.
> 
> Is there any other way I can make sure to verify the status of my grant i.e. If I have been provided a grant or not ?


Congrats buddy, as expected today !!!


----------



## lvonline

gkkumar said:


> Here is the list of Panel physicians.
> 
> Our offices
> 
> In Hyderabad - GYD Medicals, Padmarao Nagar
> and another one in Himayathnagar.
> 
> I went to GYD Medicals - call them up, book an appointment, they will tell you the list of documents to be carried + three PP size photoes.
> 
> Good Luck !


Thanks GK. I will look for anywhere near ameerpet.


----------



## misguided

> Hi misguided
> 
> Congrats...u would be getting the grant shortly..Good news man..
> By the what was your CO and all pending work completion date...and occupation also


261311 , CO : JN , Adelaide team 4, All details of related to application are on my signature 



> Congrats buddy, as expected today !!!


Mate the agent is not responding. Hopefully I get the letter today  Thanks for your support.



> You seem to be facing the same issues as me. Unfortunately, I could also verify my grant only after receiving the grant letter from my agent which had the visa grant number and I could verify the same on VEVO using it. Did you try VEVO using your TRN?


TRN number doesn't work mate. How many days after receiving the actual grant did you get the letter from your agent?


----------



## chiku2006

misguided said:


> 261311 , CO : JN , Adelaide team 4, All details of related to application are on my signature
> 
> Mate the agent is not responding. Hopefully I get the letter today  Thanks for your support.
> 
> TRN number doesn't work mate. How many days after receiving the actual grant did you get the letter from your agent?


I hope you have cleared all his dues ;-)


----------



## misguided

chiku2006 said:


> I hope you have cleared all his dues ;-)


lol ....they're too smart  all payment done before the process started


----------



## rahulreshu

misguided said:


> TRN number doesn't work mate. How many days after receiving the actual grant did you get the letter from your agent?


I got it the same evening. I used to frequently -- more like obsessively -- check my immiaccount and noticed it showed granted. When I clicked the grant letter link, it showed no correspondence found and I too was confused. I emailed and then a few minutes later called my agent and he confirmed they had received the grant letter but the accounts department was verifying it and he would forward it to me once he received it from them. I got the email from him a few hours later.


----------



## rajforu86

Hi misguided

What was your CO allocation date?

Raj


----------



## harbhar

rahulreshu said:


> I got it the same evening. I used to frequently -- more like obsessively -- check my immiaccount and noticed it showed granted. When I clicked the grant letter link, it showed no correspondence found and I too was confused. I emailed and then a few minutes later called my agent and he confirmed they had received the grant letter but the accounts department was verifying it and he would forward it to me once he received it from them. I got the email from him a few hours later.


Congrats misguided!! It sure is in your agent's inbox now 

BTW, I wonder how some COs communicate directly with applicants and some with agents. For me, all communication happened directly with me even though the contact info was provided that of agent's. No idea.


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> I hope you have cleared all his dues ;-)


They make sure to exploit you even before you start the actual processing - they make an evaluation report - somewhere around Rs. 2000.00. In the report, they give you full points - for your experience. I received 15 points for my 9 years experience. They do not disclose the skill assessment process. I received 70 points - but after ACS it was reduced to 60 ( provided I score 7 in IELTS ). Full points - so that you feel comfortable to apply.

They even offered me "You fail, we pay" offer. If you fail in IELTS for the first time, they refund the amount, provided you pass in the second attempt. I failed to score 7 in the first attempt, however, when I approached on the offer - they gave lame excuses. After sometime, I stopped contacting them on the offer.

First step for my Aus visa process was payment to Y-Axis which I paid in last May 2013. Even before I gave IELTS and skill assessment. Such is their greed..


----------



## chiku2006

sgn1982 said:


> I am an offshore applicant, from my case it shows 190 visa's also in a move,,,
> 
> Thank you


It means February applications have started moving now !! Good to know that


----------



## chiku2006

Zhuzhu99 said:


> Not yet... I just hope that I could get a CO next week, as that's my 7th week, so just wonder whether it will be assigned to the same team and same CO...
> 
> Wish me good luck


Good luck mate !


----------



## misguided

rajforu86 said:


> Hi misguided What was your CO allocation date? Raj


Mate my co allocation date was 12th february


----------



## chiku2006

misguided said:


> Mate my co allocation date was 12th february


dude I was talking about 190, 189 has been moving very fast !


----------



## harneek

*Atleast some movement for Feb applicants*

Today i woke up in morning and first thought in my mind was, hope today i will get my CO and guess whatttttt????

Just now i checked my immi login, my last update status is coming 21 march and mine and my family health and character certificate status shows REQUESTED.

Hope does this mean, CO assign on my application.

I applied through an agent so don't have much details. once get will share you guys.

I applied for 190 QLD on 5 feb.


----------



## rajforu86

Congrats harnik...Good to see...


----------



## chiku2006

rajforu86 said:


> Congrats harnik...Good to see...


How do normally CO communicate??? isn't it through emails? or they change the status on immi...


----------



## sathiyaseelan

chiku2006 said:


> How do normally CO communicate??? isn't it through emails? or they change the status on immi...


it depends. If you already attached all documents on immiaccount and if CO finds that everything is fine, she/he updates the status of your application on immi account and sends you an email regarding your visa grant. 

if CO needs few more documents, by and large, she/he sends you an email with list of documents needed from you. that's it.


----------



## rajforu86

Hi chiku
They will first change the status in immi account and then will mail from a strange I'd..mail I'd will like location.team [email protected]..

I'm that he/she will introduce him/her...and will attach off requesting all pending docs...

Raj


----------



## ajaymannat

Hi expats there is one thing i want to clear from you 
What health tests will be done of 
Me, my husband and my 3 years daughter 
Regards
Manu


----------



## misguided

harneek said:


> Today i woke up in morning and first thought in my mind was, hope today i will get my CO and guess whatttttt????
> 
> Just now i checked my immi login, my last update status is coming 21 march and mine and my family health and character certificate status shows REQUESTED.
> 
> Hope does this mean, CO assign on my application.
> 
> I applied through an agent so don't have much details. once get will share you guys.
> 
> I applied for 190 QLD on 5 feb.


Congrats Harneek


----------



## misguided

Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never.

I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post  

*EXPAT Forum Grant Report:* 
20/03/2014
01 prefetcher *50*
02 misguided *64*


----------



## harneek

Thanks to all but still to go fareep:

Congrats misguided

Enjoy buddy:rofl:


----------



## chiku2006

misguided said:


> Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:*
> 20/03/2014
> 01 prefetcher *50*
> 02 misguided *64*


Wow man !! congrats....

All the best mate, now a new chapter is going to begin in your life.. All the best for that!! God bless you !


----------



## misguided

chiku2006 said:


> Wow man !! congrats....
> 
> All the best mate, now a new chapter is going to begin in your life.. All the best for that!! God bless you !


Thanks mate , hope you get a speedy grant.


----------



## misguided

harneek said:


> Thanks to all but still to go fareep:
> 
> Congrats misguided
> 
> Enjoy buddy:rofl:


Thanks mate ....hope you get a speedy grant


----------



## hashtagPR

misguided said:


> Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:*
> 20/03/2014
> 01 prefetcher *50*
> 02 misguided *64*



Congrats


----------



## gkkumar

misguided said:


> Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:*
> 20/03/2014
> 01 prefetcher *50*
> 02 misguided *64*


Now, change your signature buddy !! Cheers !! :tea:


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

Has anyone who has applied for code: 2613* gotten a positive reply with 60 points for this year?

Thanks


----------



## rajforu86

Hi laxma
Please specify the 6 digit occupation code. I have applied for 261314- software tester...under VIC SOL..n got a positive assessment Oct 2013
please specify urs so we can help you
Raj


----------



## lv1982

Hey Raj,

Thanks for your reply.
Let me elaborate more as you mentioned,

Has anyone got a positive reply for Subclass 189, with 60 points for the following two codes:
Analyst Programmer - 261311
Developer Programmer - 261312
for this year 2013/2014?

Or would applying for Subclass 190, since that would be 65 points be a better option for the above two?

Would appreciate your replies.

Thank Yoy


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



misguided said:


> Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:*
> 20/03/2014
> 01 prefetcher *50*
> 02 misguided *64*


Congratulations Misguided,

Worth the wait. Patience is the mother of all virtues.

All the best and enjoy urself in Australia.

BTW, where are you headed too....Do keep in touch.


----------



## SAMD_Oz

misguided said:


> Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:*
> 20/03/2014
> 01 prefetcher *50*
> 02 misguided *64*


Congrats mate :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Good Luck!


----------



## VIKRAMAV

*congrates*



hashtagPR said:


> Congrats


dear, did your co done any job verification ?


----------



## DSS

laxmanvadlamani said:


> Hey Raj,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> Let me elaborate more as you mentioned,
> 
> Has anyone got a positive reply for Subclass 189, with 60 points for the following two codes:
> Analyst Programmer - 261311
> Developer Programmer - 261312
> for this year 2013/2014?
> 
> Or would applying for Subclass 190, since that would be 65 points be a better option for the above two?
> 
> Would appreciate your replies.
> 
> Thank Yoy


I have been assigned CO a 5 months ago. However, i havent recevied the outcome yet. I have 60 points.


----------



## sk1983

hello everyone

Anyone on this Forum whose lodged application last week of Nov,2013 (190) and still waiting.

please share with me.

thanks


----------



## sah23

sk1983 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> Anyone on this Forum whose lodged application last week of Nov,2013 (190) and still waiting.
> 
> please share with me.
> 
> thanks


I have lodged on 16th dec and still waiting....you got CO?


----------



## taniska

If I have to get ACS assessment for my spouse and get 5 points for that then is it mandatory that she also should get atleast 6 in each module of IELTS?


----------



## gkkumar

sah23 said:


> I have lodged on 16th dec and still waiting....you got CO?


PCC and Medicals done ? Did you try to contact DIBP ? Are you onshore or offshore ? Occupation ?


----------



## gkkumar

sk1983 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> Anyone on this Forum whose lodged application last week of Nov,2013 (190) and still waiting.
> 
> please share with me.
> 
> thanks


PCC and Medicals done ? Did you try to contact DIBP ? Are you onshore or offshore ? Occupation ?


----------



## sah23

gkkumar said:


> PCC and Medicals done ? Did you try to contact DIBP ? Are you onshore or offshore ? Occupation ?


Yes, everything submitted on 28th feb but we got the same quota email from CO. Onshore applicant


----------



## Gandhara

sk1983 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> Anyone on this Forum whose lodged application last week of Nov,2013 (190) and still waiting.
> 
> please share with me.
> 
> thanks


That would be me. But I am from an HR country and you seem to be onshore, so no fair comparison I guess. Regards.


----------



## rajforu86

taniska said:


> If I have to get ACS assessment for my spouse and get 5 points for that then is it mandatory that she also should get atleast 6 in each module of IELTS?


Hi taniska
It's mandatory to get 6 in each band

Raj


----------



## sk1983

sah23 said:


> I have lodged on 16th dec and still waiting....you got CO?


yes
CO assigned on 12 Jan , 2013.
Confirmed from DIBP.

thanks


----------



## sk1983

gkkumar said:


> PCC and Medicals done ? Did you try to contact DIBP ? Are you onshore or offshore ? Occupation ?


Onshore
CO assigned on 12 Jan , 2013.
Confirmed from DIBP.
occupation code 351111

thanks


----------



## sk1983

Gandhara said:


> That would be me. But I am from an HR country and you seem to be onshore, so no fair comparison I guess. Regards.


I know but i don't know why they taking too long but we can't do anything without wait.
good luck 
thanks


----------



## dhawalswamy

misguided said:


> Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:*
> 20/03/2014
> 01 prefetcher *50*
> 02 misguided *64*




Congrats misguided..... Though you got GRANT, it tingles something in us, might be a curiosity to feel what you are feeling today.....


----------



## Santhosh.15

misguided said:


> Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post
> 
> EXPAT Forum Grant Report:
> 20/03/2014
> 01 prefetcher 50
> 02 misguided 64


Congrats buddy. Really happy for you.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## sathiyaseelan

misguided said:


> Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:*
> 20/03/2014
> 01 prefetcher *50*
> 02 misguided *64*


yayyyyy, misguided, finally you are guided to the track of visa grant.

i am glad to see your visa grant. :hail::hail:

Congrats for achieving such a success..

wish you best of luck for your future....

regards,
sathiya


----------



## lovetosmack

Sathiya or anyone .. Do you know how we can add dependents to already submitted Medicals, My health declarations?


----------



## nectar_s

Hi Misguided,

Congratulations.. Atlast you got it the golden grant...wish you all the best....

Originally Posted by misguided View Post
Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never.

I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post 

EXPAT Forum Grant Report: 
20/03/2014
01 prefetcher 50
02 misguided 64


----------



## misguided

Neville Smith said:


> Congratulations Misguided,
> 
> Worth the wait. Patience is the mother of all virtues.
> 
> All the best and enjoy urself in Australia.
> 
> BTW, where are you headed too....Do keep in touch.


Thanks Mate . I'm already in Melbourne


----------



## misguided

SAMD_Oz said:


> Congrats mate :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks mate


----------



## misguided

dhawalswamy said:


> Congrats misguided..... Though you got GRANT, it tingles something in us, might be a curiosity to feel what you are feeling today.....


Thanks mate


----------



## misguided

battulas78 said:


> Congrats buddy. Really happy for you.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks Santhosh


----------



## misguided

sathiyaseelan said:


> yayyyyy, misguided, finally you are guided to the track of visa grant.
> 
> i am glad to see your visa grant. :hail::hail:
> 
> Congrats for achieving such a success..
> 
> wish you best of luck for your future....
> 
> regards,
> sathiya


Thanks sathiyaseelan


----------



## misguided

nectar_s said:


> Hi Misguided,
> 
> Congratulations.. Atlast you got it the golden grant...wish you all the best....
> 
> Originally Posted by misguided View Post
> Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post
> 
> EXPAT Forum Grant Report:
> 20/03/2014
> 01 prefetcher 50
> 02 misguided 64


Thanks nectar


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



misguided said:


> Thanks Mate . I'm already in Melbourne


Oops, my bad, shud have seen ya timeline.

Enjoy and treat urself to something wonderful.


----------



## Kamagu

Guys...
After being jumping arround of happiness...I take a moment to tell you that Ive got my Grant this morning (5 pm local time in Sydney)
It was direct grant!!!
Thank you very much for all your help!!!


----------



## chiku2006

Kamagu said:


> Guys...
> After being jumping arround of happiness...I take a moment to tell you that Ive got my Grant this morning (5 pm local time in Sydney)
> It was direct grant!!!
> Thank you very much for all your help!!!


Wow awesome !!!

Looking at the timeline, it seems.yours was 189


----------



## Kamagu

chiku2006 said:


> Wow awesome !!!
> 
> Looking at the timeline, it seems.yours was 189


Yes...it was 189 offshore...


----------



## maq_qatar

lovetosmack said:


> Sathiya or anyone .. Do you know how we can add dependents to already submitted Medicals, My health declarations?


Hi,
You can submit/email form 1022(notification of change in circumtance) to your co.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ben roberto

misguided said:


> Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never. I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post  EXPAT Forum Grant Report: 20/03/2014 01 prefetcher 50 02 misguided 64


Hearty congrats misguided... All the best for ur future plans..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ben roberto

Kamagu said:


> Guys... After being jumping arround of happiness...I take a moment to tell you that Ive got my Grant this morning (5 pm local time in Sydney) It was direct grant!!! Thank you very much for all your help!!!


Congrats kamagu...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gkkumar

Kamagu said:


> Yes...it was 189 offshore...


Congrats mate !! :tea:


----------



## Sennara

Kamagu said:


> Guys...
> After being jumping arround of happiness...I take a moment to tell you that Ive got my Grant this morning (5 pm local time in Sydney)
> It was direct grant!!!
> Thank you very much for all your help!!!


Congratulations!!
¡Felicitaciones! :clap2:


----------



## Sennara

misguided said:


> Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post



Congrats!! Time to party in Melbourne!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

Kamagu said:


> Guys...
> After being jumping arround of happiness...I take a moment to tell you that Ive got my Grant this morning (5 pm local time in Sydney)
> It was direct grant!!!
> Thank you very much for all your help!!!


Congrats buddy. Party time .....

Santhosh


----------



## lv1982

misguided said:


> Thanks Mate . I'm already in Melbourne


Congrats misguided 

Just wanted to know how many points did you apply with for the 189.

Since even i am planning to apply for the 261312, hopefully with 7's in IELTS which would get me to 60 points.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Finally applied for PCC today from Bangalore. It was a long day and the Lady at the last "C" Counter was crazy. Made me write an application and was so adamant on not doing it for no reason. She said first get the Visa as a proof and then apply for PCC. I was like What the ***? I explained her that this is a part of Checklist but she kept Harassing me for no reason. On the other hand, the lady who did my Wife's application did not ask a single question. Finally got the PCC submitted. As I live on a different address than the one mentioned on the Passport so now I have to wait for a few days for a Police Enquiry.

Getting my medicals done tomorrow at Fortis Bangalore.


----------



## jre05

Misguided many congratulations. So finally time to update your list with your name hahaha  

Happy for you mate 

All others who received grant my best wishes  Wishing others too speedy grant


----------



## abhifirewall

misguided said:


> Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:*
> 20/03/2014
> 01 prefetcher *50*
> 02 misguided *64*


Congrats misguided!!


----------



## Kamagu

Congratulations Misguided!!! All the best...
Thanks to all for the best wishes and I wish speedy Grants to everyone this is such a stressfull process and I hope the best for all of you!!!


----------



## lvonline

rohit1_sharma said:


> Finally applied for PCC today from Bangalore. It was a long day and the Lady at the last "C" Counter was crazy. Made me write an application and was so adamant on not doing it for no reason. She said first get the Visa as a proof and then apply for PCC. I was like What the ***? I explained her that this is a part of Checklist but she kept Harassing me for no reason. On the other hand, the lady who did my Wife's application did not ask a single question. Finally got the PCC submitted. As I live on a different address than the one mentioned on the Passport so now I have to wait for a few days for a Police Enquiry.
> 
> Getting my medicals done tomorrow at Fortis Bangalore.


Inspite of best processes laid out for passport, unfortunately there are still some stubborn, ignorant and arrogant ' govt employees' who make life miserable. May be you should have escalated to passport officer. Anyways all is well that ends well. Particularly for us guys all is well that ends in a grant! !


----------



## DivineGrace

Hello Friends

Is there a tracker ( some sheet ) which we can see to view timelines of visa processing here ?


----------



## DivineGrace

0z_dream said:


> You will get your grant soon


Hello OZ dream

As you mentioned tha they called for job verification did you claim points for work exp ?
I am wondering if they carry checks incase the applicant doesn't claim points for work exp


----------



## prseeker

rohit1_sharma said:


> Finally applied for PCC today from Bangalore. It was a long day and the Lady at the last "C" Counter was crazy. Made me write an application and was so adamant on not doing it for no reason. She said first get the Visa as a proof and then apply for PCC. I was like What the ***? I explained her that this is a part of Checklist but she kept Harassing me for no reason. On the other hand, the lady who did my Wife's application did not ask a single question. Finally got the PCC submitted. As I live on a different address than the one mentioned on the Passport so now I have to wait for a few days for a Police Enquiry.
> 
> Getting my medicals done tomorrow at Fortis Bangalore.


That's one of the main reason I left India long back and never want to go back , though I miss my friends , family and awesome food terribly . Bureaucracy in India sucks .

Congrats for your PCC and best of luck for meds and grant 

Regards


----------



## misguided

ben roberto said:


> Hearty congrats misguided... All the best for ur future plans..


Thanks Ben



Sennara said:


> Congrats!! Time to party in Melbourne!!


Thanks Sennara, definitely calls for a party



laxmanvadlamani said:


> Congrats misguided
> 
> Just wanted to know how many points did you apply with for the 189.
> 
> Since even i am planning to apply for the 261312, hopefully with 7's in IELTS which would get me to 60 points.


Hi Mate , I applied with 65 points



jre05 said:


> Misguided many congratulations. So finally time to update your list with your name hahaha
> 
> Happy for you mate


JRE05 , nice to see you dude.Thanks for the wish  . When are you heading to Aus land?



abhifirewall said:


> Congrats misguided!!


Thanks abhifirewall 



Kamagu said:


> Congratulations Misguided!!! All the best...


Thanks Kamagu and congrats on your grant


----------



## Ausexpat009

Congrats miguided....wish you good luck in Australia.....


----------



## jre05

Kamagu said:


> Congratulations Misguided!!! All the best...
> Thanks to all for the best wishes and I wish speedy Grants to everyone this is such a stressfull process and I hope the best for all of you!!!


Many congratulations Kamagu  All the best, will catch up in Sydney


----------



## Nishant Dundas

jre05 said:


> Misguided many congratulations. So finally time to update your list with your name hahaha
> 
> Happy for you mate
> 
> All others who received grant my best wishes  Wishing others too speedy grant


Hey buddy, where are you nowadays!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## gkkumar

rohit1_sharma said:


> Finally applied for PCC today from Bangalore. It was a long day and the Lady at the last "C" Counter was crazy. Made me write an application and was so adamant on not doing it for no reason. She said first get the Visa as a proof and then apply for PCC. I was like What the ***? I explained her that this is a part of Checklist but she kept Harassing me for no reason. On the other hand, the lady who did my Wife's application did not ask a single question. Finally got the PCC submitted. As I live on a different address than the one mentioned on the Passport so now I have to wait for a few days for a Police Enquiry.
> 
> Getting my medicals done tomorrow at Fortis Bangalore.


What they want is to see a proof from Australian Government that you have/going to apply for visa. You can show them Visa Payment Acknowledgement or invitation. Did they ask you for marriage certificate ? I believe they will - if your passport does not have your spouse name in it. I had to go for the second time to submit marriage certificate. Now, be ready with "
Gandhiji" to the verification guy. 

Good luck for your medicals !!


----------



## jre05

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hey buddy, where are you nowadays!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hey bud, same old stuff in India. I am currently with some personal constraints and hence unable to travel to Australia soon, but I am planning for May/June/July max. Lets see. 

How are things at your end? 



misguided said:


> Thanks Ben
> 
> 
> Thanks Sennara, definitely calls for a party
> 
> 
> Hi Mate , I applied with 65 points
> 
> 
> JRE05 , nice to see you dude.Thanks for the wish  . When are you heading to Aus land?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks abhifirewall
> 
> 
> Thanks Kamagu and congrats on your grant




Hey, well i am planning for May/June, lets see  Nothing finalized yet due to some personal constraints. Keep you posted. So good to see that your visa is already active as you live already in Aus land  Mr PR 

Catch you soon


----------



## samysunny

Hello Senior expats,

Need your help! Iam in the process of filling my VISA application. My questions are:

1. Only partial experience was considered by ACS (total exp = 2006- 2014, considered from 2010). So do i need to mention exp 2006 - 2010 in the VISA application under employment details ? IF YES, should I add them and check relevant as 'NO'?

2. If I check relevant as No, do I need to provide them experience letters and payslips for those years? I haven't provided/couriered details of 2006 - 2010 in my NSW application and i got NSW invitation.

Please suggest


----------



## jre05

samysunny said:


> Hello Senior expats,
> 
> Need your help! Iam in the process of filling my VISA application. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Only partial experience was considered by ACS (total exp = 2006- 2014, considered from 2010). So do i need to mention exp 2006 - 2010 in the VISA application under employment details ? IF YES, should I add them and check relevant as 'NO'?
> 
> 2. If I check relevant as No, do I need to provide them experience letters and payslips for those years? I haven't provided/couriered details of 2006 - 2010 in my NSW application and i got NSW invitation.
> 
> Please suggest


1. Correct.

2. It is good to provide evidences and I did that for all NO category too, I got direct grant. If you have it, do not miss to provide that documents as well.


----------



## samysunny

jre05 said:


> 1. Correct.
> 
> 2. It is good to provide evidences and I did that for all NO category too, I got direct grant. If you have it, do not miss to provide that documents as well.


Thanks jre05,

I dont have payslips of 2006 -2008, but Yes i have for 2008 - 2010:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ajaymannat

Hello expats 
There is one confusion in my mind that has taken away my sleep.
My baby has heart defect 
She has hole in her heart. 
Can it affect on medicals
Can they reject my application on this basis 
Please help
If anybody pass through this situation 
I m vety tens


----------



## epahuja

sunnyC said:


> Hi members ,
> 
> Iam newbie to this forum and hope you can give me advice. I am waiting for NSW SS and I hope to receive it next week. I have 55 points and I do not claim experience. I obtained all work references from my old companies and I intend to upload all those docs when I lodge visa. Is there any possibility that DIAC will contact my former employer or even my current one?
> 
> Moreover, I heard people said that it is required to summit tax statements. However, I can not get it from the tax office in Vietnam. What should I do in this case?
> 
> Any recommendations are appreciated. Thanks a lot.


If you want claim points for experience then make sure all documents are available like tax, slips, bank statements. Otherwise it will get delayed in verifications. DIAC can do the checks especially if they find some documents missing. 

Else do not show the experience to be on safer side. ..


----------



## epahuja

harneek said:


> Finally after a month, i convince my agent to upload the front documents.
> Now he uploaded only few of the documents, now my query is,
> 
> First - Today he uploaded only few of the documents and immediately those documents status changed from recomended to required - THIS IS DUE TO HE UPLOADED THE DOCUMENTS OR DOES THIS MEAN I ASSIGN THE "CO". Rest documents status (which are not uploaded) is still recomended.
> 
> Second - Can i check the attachments - MEAN I WANT TO SEE THE ATTACHMENTS, WHAT EXACTLY HE UPLOADED.
> 
> Senoirs, pl help


Create a new account in diab and pull your application there. This way both you and your agent can access the application like what is attached and attaching docs. Excellent way to expedite things


----------



## samysunny

ajaymannat said:


> Hello expats
> There is one confusion in my mind that has taken away my sleep.
> My baby has heart defect
> She has hole in her heart.
> Can it affect on medicals
> Can they reject my application on this basis
> Please help
> If anybody pass through this situation
> I m vety tens


Hello ajaymannat,
Iam gving my medicals on monday, ill check with my diagnostic center if they got any info on it,


----------



## ajaymannat

samysunny said:


> Hello ajaymannat,
> Iam gving my medicals on monday, ill check with my diagnostic center if they got any info on it,


Ok sam sunny
Waiting for ur reply.


----------



## Hmenon

misguided said:


> Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:*
> 20/03/2014
> 01 prefetcher *50*
> 02 misguided *64*


Congratulations...


----------



## snarayan

ajaymannat said:


> Hello expats
> There is one confusion in my mind that has taken away my sleep.
> My baby has heart defect
> She has hole in her heart.
> Can it affect on medicals
> Can they reject my application on this basis
> Please help
> If anybody pass through this situation
> I m vety tens


It would depend on the cost that the Australian government would have to incur over the next 5 years to treat your baby. Should not exceed $35,000 I believe. However this is something the MOC (medical officer of commonwealth) will have to decide.

Take all the medical reports with you when you go to the panel physician for your test.


----------



## prseeker

ajaymannat said:


> Hello expats
> There is one confusion in my mind that has taken away my sleep.
> My baby has heart defect
> She has hole in her heart.
> Can it affect on medicals
> Can they reject my application on this basis
> Please help
> If anybody pass through this situation
> I m vety tens


 May god bless the little one with good health . She will be in my prayers.
From what I read and understood is Australian system is very strict when it comes to child related health issues . As they think thhat it may require life long care and can be daunting on Austrlian health system.

Hows your little one doing ? Is she under any medication? What doctors say about her condition ? Try to accumulate all the reports and keep them ready.

I know some cases where Visas were denied due to kid suffering from Autism. But also know cases where visas were granted even when applicant has gone for braintumor surgery 2 months back.

Wish you loads of luck , may god bless her.

Regards


----------



## escobarandres32

Hello guys,

I received an e-mail last thursday (March 20 2014) from "adelaide.gsm.team23" with subject "assessment commenced". This email had two documents (pdf files) attached: assessment commenced notification letter and visa application summary. The assessment commenced notification letter says that "no further documents are required at this stage" and "application has been allocated to a processing officer" and also says that CO will have 28 days to assess my application. This letter also has the details of the CO allocated.

I know that this email means that I have a CO allocated to my case now but I had not heard/read before in this thread about a first contact email from CO with "assessment commenced notification letter"....Is this common? you guys who have CO allocated: did you also receive this email with "assessment commenced" notification when CO was allocated?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

gkkumar said:


> What they want is to see a proof from Australian Government that you have/going to apply for visa. You can show them Visa Payment Acknowledgement or invitation. Did they ask you for marriage certificate ? I believe they will - if your passport does not have your spouse name in it. I had to go for the second time to submit marriage certificate. Now, be ready with " Gandhiji" to the verification guy. Good luck for your medicals !!


Spouse Details are on each others passport so no issues there.
Plus I also submitted copy of my Visa Application as well as checklist printout. All the officers were ok with it except this lady at final counter. Anyways all is done, waiting for the police verification now


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Got the Medicals done as well today. Now the wait for getting them uploaded starts and also the Police verification for PCC.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Congrats to all who recieved Grant and Good luck to everyone who are awaiting Grant.

I paid Visa fees today and countdown begins. Details below:

190 Financial Investment advisor, around 115 Visas issued so far under this category. Not sure by when will i get grant considering everything going around 190.

Good luck again.

Santhosh


----------



## Yenigalla

battulas78 said:


> Congrats to all who recieved Grant and Good luck to everyone who are awaiting Grant.
> 
> I paid Visa fees today and countdown begins. Details below:
> 
> 190 Financial Investment advisor, around 115 Visas issued so far under this category. Not sure by when will i get grant considering everything going around 190.
> 
> Good luck again.
> 
> Santhosh


Hi Santosh, can you clarify the source of this info reg -115 visas issued under this category .


----------



## Santhosh.15

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Santosh, can you clarify the source of this info reg -115 visas issued under this category .


Hi Yenigalla,

At immi.gov.au, reports section with heading occupational ceiling shows how many visas issued under any particular category.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## MaxTheWolf

EOI submitted on 20th March 2014 for subclass 189 for SOL code 221111 - General Accountant with 60 points (including claim for experience of 3+ years). Hoping to get an invite on 24th March 2014. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Yenigalla

battulas78 said:


> Hi Yenigalla,
> 
> At immi.gov.au, reports section with heading occupational ceiling shows how many visas issued under any particular category.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


Santosh , what you see under occupational ceilings are the number of invitations issued and not the number of visas issued .


----------



## chiku2006

Yenigalla said:


> Santosh , what you see under occupational ceilings are the number of invitations issued and not the number of visas issued .


Those are not 190 but 189. On 20.03 SS invites have been removed from occupation ceiling as there is no limit on SS invites now from Feb 2014..


----------



## Santhosh.15

Yenigalla said:


> Santosh , what you see under occupational ceilings are the number of invitations issued and not the number of visas issued .


Hi Yenigalla,

Oh ok...i am sorry about that then. So considering with only that many invitations issued so far, does it still take long processing.

Anyways, not going out to worry about this for 3 more months atleast.

Good luck everyone.

Santhosh

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

chiku2006 said:


> Those are not 190 but 189. On 20.03 SS invites have been removed from occupation ceiling as there is no limit on SS invites now from Feb 2014..


My friend, my job category Financial Investment Advisor is available only in 190. Confused....

Santhosh


----------



## lakshay.vikas

chiku2006 said:


> Those are not 190 but 189. On 20.03 SS invites have been removed from occupation ceiling as there is no limit on SS invites now from Feb 2014..


I was just wondering that had these been for 189 only then how come invites are issued for those occupations which are in CSOL and not in SOL.


----------



## chiku2006

battulas78 said:


> My friend, my job category Financial Investment Advisor is available only in 190. Confused....
> 
> Santhosh


I will have to check, on 20.03 occupation ceiling of professions which are available in 190 were reset to 0.

Latest figures must be then the numbers of invite given till date from 20.03... please check the website's update date and confirm. .


----------



## Santhosh.15

chiku2006 said:


> I will have to check, on 20.03 occupation ceiling of professions which are available in 190 were reset to 0.
> 
> Latest figures must be then the numbers of invite given till date from 20.03... please check the website's update date and confirm. .


No worries mate.

Was just trying to figure out that only very few invitations have been issued in my job category so far, does it still take long processing timelines as some opinion going around about 190 in perspective of announcement by DIBP.

I could not understand anything clearly about that announcement.

Any views will be much appreciated.

Santhosh


----------



## chiku2006

battulas78 said:


> No worries mate.
> 
> Was just trying to figure out that only very few invitations have been issued in my job category so far, does it still take long processing timelines as some opinion going around about 190 in perspective of announcement by DIBP.
> 
> I could not understand anything clearly about that announcement.
> 
> Any views will be much appreciated.
> 
> Santhosh


Processing time has got nothing to do with occupation ceiling. .. occupation ceiling is for number of invites in one year...

190 has slowed down because of lack.of availability of visas right now...


----------



## Santhosh.15

chiku2006 said:


> Processing time has got nothing to do with occupation ceiling. .. occupation ceiling is for number of invites in one year...
> 
> 190 has slowed down because of lack.of availability of visas right now...


Yes, Thanks buddy, so i heard. So, chances appear to be anything but bleak in the next 3 months.

Good luck to you.

Santhosh


----------



## chiku2006

battulas78 said:


> Yes, Thanks buddy, so i heard. So, chances appear to be anything but bleak in the next 3 months.
> 
> Good luck to you.
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks mate, you never know what will happen.. one has to be patient thats all.. aussie system is much faster than Canadian (this is what I have heard) so whenever it has to happen, it will... worrying about things which are beyond anyone's control is useless..


----------



## Santhosh.15

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks mate, you never know what will happen.. one has to be patient thats all.. aussie system is much faster than Canadian (this is what I have heard) so whenever it has to happen, it will... worrying about things which are beyond anyone's control is useless..


Very appropriately said buddy.

Lets see how it goes.

Santhosh


----------



## jre05

snarayan said:


> It would depend on the cost that the Australian government would have to incur over the next 5 years to treat your baby. Should not exceed $35,000 I believe. However this is something the MOC (medical officer of commonwealth) will have to decide.
> 
> Take all the medical reports with you when you go to the panel physician for your test.


Narayan howdy



samysunny said:


> Thanks jre05,
> 
> I dont have payslips of 2006 -2008, but Yes i have for 2008 - 2010:fingerscrossed:


Not a problem. They are least bothered about papers for which one do not claim experience, but whatever you have, provide it since your start of career in order company wise and document wise.


----------



## virusrohan

Hi guys, need an urgent help... my company HR (after a long struggle) has issued me with a experience letter with all necessary details, however the job profile mentioned in the letter is exactly matching the job description mentioned on the ANZSCO website and now the hr is not ready to change the letter.
Can you please help if I can submit my application with ACS with the same letter? will it be accepted / rejected.


----------



## VChiri

Hi guys 

I attached some documents onto my immi account a few days ago and instead of going from recommended to received (as with the documents I attached when I first lodged my visa) they went from recommended to required and have been in that state for a few days. Thing is I have attached the required documents. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## gkkumar

VChiri said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I attached some documents onto my immi account a few days ago and instead of going from recommended to received (as with the documents I attached when I first lodged my visa) they went from recommended to required and have been in that state for a few days. Thing is I have attached the required documents. Has this happened to anyone else?


Not an issue. Below is the change of status. You should see "Received" in some time. 

Recommended => Required => Received


----------



## VChiri

gkkumar said:


> Not an issue. Below is the change of status. You should see "Received" in some time. Recommended => Required => Received


Thank you gkkumar

I just thought it would move quicker to received. But thank you, that's really reassuring.


----------



## harneek

Anybody have the CO from Team 33 brisbane? CO is JL.

How is the overall team 33 Brisbane?:violin:

Just want to know, how much time she is taking to grant after providing the required documents.:ballchain:


----------



## Yenigalla

lakshay.vikas said:


> I was just wondering that had these been for 189 only then how come invites are issued for those occupations which are in CSOL and not in SOL.


Lakshay, these are occupation ceiling levels.it does not mean that States have stopped giving invitations to applicants.. Dibp lifted ceiling levels for state nominated applicants since feb 2013.


----------



## VChiri

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys, I received an e-mail last thursday (March 20 2014) from "adelaide.gsm.team23" with subject "assessment commenced". This email had two documents (pdf files) attached: assessment commenced notification letter and visa application summary. The assessment commenced notification letter says that "no further documents are required at this stage" and "application has been allocated to a processing officer" and also says that CO will have 28 days to assess my application. This letter also has the details of the CO allocated. I know that this email means that I have a CO allocated to my case now but I had not heard/read before in this thread about a first contact email from CO with "assessment commenced notification letter"....Is this common? you guys who have CO allocated: did you also receive this email with "assessment commenced" notification when CO was allocated?


Hey 

There is a thread with people allocated from that team u should probably ask there as well should someone not respond here


----------



## peanut48

harneek said:


> Anybody have the CO from Team 33 brisbane? CO is JL.
> 
> How is the overall team 33 Brisbane?:violin:
> 
> Just want to know, how much time she is taking to grant after providing the required documents.:ballchain:


Hi, she was my CO too...I'm not sure when she was assigned but I think it was approx. 2 weeks....I got a direct grant....good luck!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

virusrohan said:


> Hi guys, need an urgent help... my company HR (after a long struggle) has issued me with a experience letter with all necessary details, however the job profile mentioned in the letter is exactly matching the job description mentioned on the ANZSCO website and now the hr is not ready to change the letter.
> Can you please help if I can submit my application with ACS with the same letter? will it be accepted / rejected.


I don't think it will pose any problem.
Go ahead!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sunil chopra

harneek said:


> Anybody have the CO from Team 33 brisbane? CO is JL.
> 
> How is the overall team 33 Brisbane?:violin:
> 
> Just want to know, how much time she is taking to grant after providing the required documents.:ballchain:


I ve the same CO, all docs requested given on 06th march, still waiting for grant, I ve applied under sec 190, what about u


----------



## escobarandres32

gkkumar said:


> Any chance that it goes into 'spam' ? Just to double check. I think we should be checking our spam emails as well. What say ?





VChiri said:


> Hey
> 
> There is a thread with people allocated from that team u should probably ask there as well should someone not respond here


Thanks for your suggestion VChiri. I really appreciate it!


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I have 2 questions .

1. From the first company I worked with , I provided a statutory declaration signed by my Manager . I worked with this company for 7.5 years . The guys who signed the declaration for me was my manager for last 3 years . But I mentioned in the letter that he was my manager for whole 7.5 years . 

What is the possibility of DIBP calling my manager for refer check or will they still prefer to call the company HR ? 

Now when I think about , it seems highly unlikely that a guy was reporting to same guy for whole 7.5 years . I am very nervous now , as I have paid the fees as well 

2. I have started uploading the documents , I uploaded some documents yesterday and now they show as "Required " earlier they were "Recommended" . I uploaded some documents today but the status still shows "Recommended" for the docs I uploaded today . 

Am I missing something here ?

Regards


----------



## snarayan

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have 2 questions .
> 
> 1. From the first company I worked with , I provided a statutory declaration signed by my Manager . I worked with this company for 7.5 years . The guys who signed the declaration for me was my manager for last 3 years . But I mentioned in the letter that he was my manager for whole 7.5 years .
> 
> What is the possibility of DIBP calling my manager for refer check or will they still prefer to call the company HR ?
> 
> Now when I think about , it seems highly unlikely that a guy was reporting to same guy for whole 7.5 years . I am very nervous now , as I have paid the fees as well
> 
> 2. I have started uploading the documents , I uploaded some documents yesterday and now they show as "Required " earlier they were "Recommended" . I uploaded some documents today but the status still shows "Recommended" for the docs I uploaded today .
> 
> Am I missing something here ?
> 
> Regards


1.Not a very good idea to provide incorrect information on a statutory declaration for obvious reasons.

When you clearly have 7.5 years of experience, what is the point in giving misleading information.

Though highly unlikely, if dibp calls your hr or your manager and discover that the information you provided is not what the reality is, there is a possibility they might send natural justice for adverse information.

If you have not yet uploaded the stat dec, I would advice you to update it and provide the correct information.


2. You need not worry about the status or your documents on the website as they are often not updated. I had some of my documents in required status even when I received the grant.


----------



## aliceinoz

Could anyone advise me, please.

I have uploaded a wrong document and I am not sure what to do.
The document is reference letter from one of my employers and it is signed and stamped, but it is not on official letterhead paper. I have got another one from same employer, printed on official letterhead paper, but I made mistake as I kept them in the same folder, and I uploaded the wrong one. :smash:
Should I upload the correct one, as well? Or should I wait to see if CO asks for it?

Thanks!


----------



## prseeker

snarayan said:


> 1.Not a very good idea to provide incorrect information on a statutory declaration for obvious reasons.
> 
> When you clearly have 7.5 years of experience, what is the point in giving misleading information.
> 
> Though highly unlikely, if dibp calls your hr or your manager and discover that the information you provided is not what the reality is, there is a possibility they might send natural justice for adverse information.
> 
> If you have not yet uploaded the stat dec, I would advice you to update it and provide the correct information.
> 
> 
> 2. You need not worry about the status or your documents on the website as they are often not updated. I had some of my documents in required status even when I received the grant.


Thanks for taking time out and replying to the query . I really appreciate that .

My intention was not to provide any misleading information . 

HR was not ready to give any such letter . I worked under 5 different managers during 7.5 years . I thought I need to get it signed from a guy who was either my colleague or manager for the whole tenure . 

None of my colleagues were with me for whole duration and I knew I can only get it signed from any 1 of them out of 5 so I got it done from the last guy 

Now I feeling quite nervous about it ....

Regards


----------



## prseeker

Guys , 

Anyone got experience of DIBP calling the person who signed your statuary declaration . 

Please help

Regards


----------



## virusrohan

Hey Guys I am in a major confusion.. I need ur desperate help wrt to points I claim.

Age :- 31:- points 30
IELTS :- 7 :- Points 10 (can score 7)
*Education :- BSC computer science(15 years) MUMBAI UNIV (INDIA) + PGDM finance(2 Years) (Private Univ):- * 
I was expecting a score of 15, however i came across the post in the forum where in it says Bachelor of Computer Application India is equivalent to AQF Associated Degree with a major in computing .
Hence instead of 15 marks i will get 10 marks?
Also I will be completing 7 years of work exp in June 2014 all as ICT Business Analyst,
my doubt is do i even qualify? how much score will I get for my work exp. coz as per the note on ACS, associate degrees with ICT major will require 5 years of relevent work ex. so will they deduct 5 years of work ex? or I can claim point for 5+ years of work ex.


----------



## gkkumar

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have 2 questions .
> 
> 1. From the first company I worked with , I provided a statutory declaration signed by my Manager . I worked with this company for 7.5 years . The guys who signed the declaration for me was my manager for last 3 years . But I mentioned in the letter that he was my manager for whole 7.5 years .
> 
> What is the possibility of DIBP calling my manager for refer check or will they still prefer to call the company HR ?
> 
> Now when I think about , it seems highly unlikely that a guy was reporting to same guy for whole 7.5 years . I am very nervous now , as I have paid the fees as well
> 
> 2. I have started uploading the documents , I uploaded some documents yesterday and now they show as "Required " earlier they were "Recommended" . I uploaded some documents today but the status still shows "Recommended" for the docs I uploaded today .
> 
> Am I missing something here ?
> 
> Regards


It is highly unlikely that you work under a single manager for 7.5 years in a reputed and large organization; possible in smaller organizations. I was in the same position as you were and got my letter from the HR directly as my last manager was unwilling to provide such a declaration. Just talk to your last manager and work out with him - just in case if he gets the call. Even if you provide the HR details, I don't think it should really matter under whom you worked, what matters is if you worked or not. 

Most important thing, from what I have been reading from this forum - only the current employers are being contacted not the previous employers. 

Chill and relax !! :hat:


----------



## gkkumar

virusrohan said:


> Hey Guys I am in a major confusion.. I need ur desperate help wrt to points I claim.
> 
> Age :- 31:- points 30
> IELTS :- 7 :- Points 10 (can score 7)
> *Education :- BSC computer science(15 years) MUMBAI UNIV (INDIA) + PGDM finance(2 Years) (Private Univ):- *
> I was expecting a score of 15, however i came across the post in the forum where in it says Bachelor of Computer Application India is equivalent to AQF Associated Degree with a major in computing .
> Hence instead of 15 marks i will get 10 marks?
> Also I will be completing 7 years of work exp in June 2014 all as ICT Business Analyst,
> my doubt is do i even qualify? how much score will I get for my work exp. coz as per the note on ACS, associate degrees with ICT major will require 5 years of relevent work ex. so will they deduct 5 years of work ex? or I can claim point for 5+ years of work ex.




1. Get an evaluation report done by a consultant. It should cost you around Rs. 2000.00. They should give you a correct picture. However, due to greedy approach of the consultants there might be a chance that they give you full points intentionally just to make you comfortable and take their services. 

2. You would get the correct picture after ACS.

Suggest you to aim for 8 in IELTS - 20 points, if you are falling short of points. If that does not work out, go for State sponsorship. 

Seniors and Experts can advise beyond my comments. 

:violin:


----------



## harneek

peanut48 said:


> Hi, she was my CO too...I'm not sure when she was assigned but I think it was approx. 2 weeks....I got a direct grant....good luck!


Thanks Peanut, I checked in forum, seems she was quite active earlier but now due to less quota, process of grant is little slower.


----------



## harneek

sunil chopra said:


> I ve the same CO, all docs requested given on 06th march, still waiting for grant, I ve applied under sec 190, what about u


I applied for 190 offshore

As i searched, she was very quick in giving grants but now due to limited visa quota, she is taking her time.:music::music::music:

All the best, keep in touch.:thumb:


----------



## snarayan

prseeker said:


> Thanks for taking time out and replying to the query . I really appreciate that .
> 
> My intention was not to provide any misleading information .
> 
> HR was not ready to give any such letter . I worked under 5 different managers during 7.5 years . I thought I need to get it signed from a guy who was either my colleague or manager for the whole tenure .
> 
> None of my colleagues were with me for whole duration and I knew I can only get it signed from any 1 of them out of 5 so I got it done from the last guy
> 
> Now I feeling quite nervous about it ....
> 
> Regards


Why don't you remove that statement which says he has been your manager for the last 7.5 years?


----------



## snarayan

virusrohan said:


> Hey Guys I am in a major confusion.. I need ur desperate help wrt to points I claim.
> 
> Age :- 31:- points 30
> IELTS :- 7 :- Points 10 (can score 7)
> *Education :- BSC computer science(15 years) MUMBAI UNIV (INDIA) + PGDM finance(2 Years) (Private Univ):- *
> I was expecting a score of 15, however i came across the post in the forum where in it says Bachelor of Computer Application India is equivalent to AQF Associated Degree with a major in computing .
> Hence instead of 15 marks i will get 10 marks?
> Also I will be completing 7 years of work exp in June 2014 all as ICT Business Analyst,
> my doubt is do i even qualify? how much score will I get for my work exp. coz as per the note on ACS, associate degrees with ICT major will require 5 years of relevent work ex. so will they deduct 5 years of work ex? or I can claim point for 5+ years of work ex.


Bsc computer science from Mumbai university, if studied for 3 full years, will yield you 15 points.

I can confirm this because I just looked at the aei-noosr for Indian universities and this is what is used by dibp to evaluate the Indian education.

Mumbai university falls under section 1, which means education will be considered at par with Australian degree.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear Seniors

There are some discussion going on the forum confusing a lot. Please clear it based on your experience and knowledge to help all on the forum.

1- Visa grant slow down because occupation ceiling is almost reached.. Is that true???....Generally it could effect invites not visa grant. In fact visa grant should go faster due to lesser invites.

2- if the answer to Query - 1 is really true, then the grant will start again in July?

some fact from skill select sites are

ceiling invited
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 4800 2430

So I think there are enough space. Please put some light from you experiences

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## prseeker

snarayan said:


> Why don't you remove that statement which says he has been your manager for the last 7.5 years?


From statuary declaration ? It is on stamp paper , notarized and signed . This is the one I sent to ACS .
For any changes , I have to get a new one .

Regards


----------



## prseeker

gkkumar said:


> It is highly unlikely that you work under a single manager for 7.5 years in a reputed and large organization; possible in smaller organizations. I was in the same position as you were and got my letter from the HR directly as my last manager was unwilling to provide such a declaration. Just talk to your last manager and work out with him - just in case if he gets the call. Even if you provide the HR details, I don't think it should really matter under whom you worked, what matters is if you worked or not.
> 
> Most important thing, from what I have been reading from this forum - only the current employers are being contacted not the previous employers.
> 
> Chill and relax !! :hat:


I hope he never gets a call . Yeah I was also working for one of the biggest IT company in the world and India as well .
I have all the Form 16 , Salary Slips , Bank Statements . Onsite Offer Letter , Visa etc ..its just that the guy who signed was not my manager for whole tenure ..
1 last question if he gets the call , should he stick to that he was my manager for whole period? It sounds very odd now.

Regards


----------



## gkkumar

prseeker said:


> From statuary declaration ? It is on stamp paper , notarized and signed . This is the one I sent to ACS .
> For any changes , I have to get a new one .
> 
> Regards


Are we missing something here. As far as I know and from what I submitted for the VISA stage does not require these notarized documents, but, simple color scan copies would work. Thats what my agent asked. These documents can however be treated as additional ones - in which case, you are safe and secure !!! 

Experts, your comments.

Ping me your email id, we will chat !!


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Are we missing something here. As far as I know and from what I submitted for the VISA stage does not require these notarized documents, but, simple color scan copies would work. Thats what my agent asked. These documents can however be treated as additional ones - in which case, you are safe and secure !!!
> 
> Experts, your comments.
> 
> Ping me your email id, we will chat !!


If its a statutory declaration then it needs to be.on a a stamp paper and notarized


----------



## snarayan

prseeker said:


> From statuary declaration ? It is on stamp paper , notarized and signed . This is the one I sent to ACS .
> For any changes , I have to get a new one .
> 
> Regards


Nothing wrong in getting a new one with the correct information.


----------



## pauly12

misguided said:


> Ladies and Gents , finally that momment has arrived . I have received the golden email . It was a long and painful wait . But as they say , better late than never.
> 
> I would like to thanks all the people who have supported me initially with my queries and doubts. And people later doen the line who encourage me when I was down because of the long wait . I will mention names individually later in a detailed post
> 
> *EXPAT Forum Grant Report:*
> 20/03/2014
> 01 prefetcher *50*
> 02 misguided *64*


Congrats to hero of our forum,,,,,,Misguided"" and thanks for all your updates bro......... Enjoy Aus........


----------



## pauly12

Hi guys,

I have a question,

When i log into my immi account and go to the page where there is option to attach the documents on right hand side, on that very page it shows "Processing" along my Name, where its written ("Person 1 - ######## PAL (## August 198#)	Processing -> " )in the bar.

My question is does this mean my file has been allocated to CO or is it normal. I never noticed it before.

If someone can check and verify this to me please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## prseeker

snarayan said:


> Nothing wrong in getting a new one with the correct information.


Hmm ..but isn't it wrong ? I mean I gave a particular document to ACS based on which they assessed my skill . Now I gave a different doc to DIBP . Shouldn't it be same as wat I gave to ACS at time of assessment .

Regards


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear Seniors

There are some discussion going on the forum confusing a lot. Please clear it based on your experience and knowledge to help all on the forum.

1- Visa grant slow down because occupation ceiling is almost reached.. Is that true???....Generally it could effect invites not visa grant. In fact visa grant should go faster due to lesser invites.

2- if the answer to Query - 1 is really true, then the grant will start again in July?

some fact from skill select sites are

ceiling invited
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 4800 2430

So I think there are enough space. Please put some light from you experiences

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## snarayan

prseeker said:


> Hmm ..but isn't it wrong ? I mean I gave a particular document to ACS based on which they assessed my skill . Now I gave a different doc to DIBP . Shouldn't it be same as wat I gave to ACS at time of assessment .
> 
> Regards



I think its better to have a new Stat Dec done than giving incorrect information to DIBP. 

My stat dec only said my current manager is XXX and never mentioned from when he had been my manager.


----------



## niroshanl

pauly12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> When i log into my immi account and go to the page where there is option to attach the documents on right hand side, on that very page it shows "Processing" along my Name, where its written ("Person 1 - ######## PAL (## August 198#)	Processing -> " )in the bar.
> 
> My question is does this mean my file has been allocated to CO or is it normal. I never noticed it before.
> 
> If someone can check and verify this to me please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hey Pauly

I guess my profile is quite similar to you'rs and i applied for the Visa on the 27th if Feb, Unfortunately i dont have access to the immi account as i applied through an agent.
Did you get a CO assigned ?

Regards
Niroshan


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Anyone any idea by what Indian Standard Time do they send invitations for subclass 189?


----------



## ExpatUmesh

MaxTheWolf said:


> Anyone any idea by what Indian Standard Time do they send invitations for subclass 189?


Invitations are sent at 12:00 AM Australia time which means 6:30 PM (previous date) IST Currently.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cool! 13 minutes to go.


----------



## btkarthikram

hey one of my friends who had 60 points with 2334 occupation code got his invite today.. is anyone else with 60 getting invited?


----------



## pooja.lohkane

*Received Invite*

I just received the invite :clap2: :horn:


----------



## maddy13885

I received my ITA after a looooooong wait since 9 Oct 2013. 2613 - 189 category...

Cheers guys.. I wasn't expecting it today...


----------



## rka123

I received the invite too today. Congrats to everyone who got their invite today!


----------



## AuzLover

Seems like 60 pointers day has come, congrats for all those who got invite..Those still in queue wont need to wait much, so no worries


----------



## AuzLover

*Form 80*

A question to those who are in the process of uploading docs. How can we sign Form 80after filling? do we need to take printout, sign it and scan it? do we need to notary attest it?


----------



## prabhuranjan

AuzLover said:


> A question to those who are in the process of uploading docs. How can we sign Form 80after filling? do we need to take printout, sign it and scan it? do we need to notary attest it?


Hi Take the print out of last page and get it scanned. you can use PDF Split and Merge | Download PDF Split And Merge to merge the last page and your filled form. 

This way it simple 

All the best for your visa processing. I submitted yesterday .


----------



## AuzLover

prabhuranjan said:


> Hi Take the print out of last page and get it scanned. you can use PDF Split and Merge | Download PDF Split And Merge to merge the last page and your filled form.
> 
> This way it simple
> 
> All the best for your visa processing. I submitted yesterday .


Thanks Prabhu! Let me try it. Did you notary attest all Form 16 and bank statements? I have pdf files downloaded from bank website, I am confused whether to notarize it


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi all.
I submitted my visa application on Feb 3rd and on March 21st i got the email from them to submit medicals, police clearance and my work reference letter...which are on the way to submit...how much time does it take after submitting them...and what are my chances of grant.....my assessment was done as per old rules with full experience being counted to me for visa subclass 190


----------



## rohit1_sharma

I have supplied the color scans of the documents for Visa Application. No notarisation done for colored copies.


----------



## prabhuranjan

AuzLover said:


> Thanks Prabhu! Let me try it. Did you notary attest all Form 16 and bank statements? I have pdf files downloaded from bank website, I am confused whether to notarize it


Hi.

I just notarized the employment and educational documents. 

Form 16 
Form 26as
Promotion letters
Bank statement

For these I just uploaded the PDF files.

I just removed the password protection and uploaded all the PDF files

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: Mar 10 |Lodge!?|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## pauly12

niroshanl said:


> Hey Pauly
> 
> I guess my profile is quite similar to you'rs and i applied for the Visa on the 27th if Feb, Unfortunately i dont have access to the immi account as i applied through an agent.
> Did you get a CO assigned ?
> 
> Regards
> Niroshan


Hey Niroshan 

No I have not yet received any mail drom CO still waiting.... Gud Luk to u


----------



## prseeker

I remember somebody was maintaining a sheet of all the people who lodged the visa with details like date of visa lodgement , co allocation , grant etc . I guess it was "misguided" .
Anyone know where it is and if anybody maintaining it 

Regards


----------



## prseeker

prabhuranjan said:


> Hi Take the print out of last page and get it scanned. you can use PDF Split and Merge | Download PDF Split And Merge to merge the last page and your filled form.
> 
> This way it simple
> 
> All the best for your visa processing. I submitted yesterday .


I also applied on day before yesterday


----------



## VChiri

gkkumar said:


> PCC and Medicals done ? Did you try to contact DIBP ? Are you onshore or offshore ? Occupation ?





prseeker said:


> I remember somebody was maintaining a sheet of all the people who lodged the visa with details like date of visa lodgement , co allocation , grant etc . I guess it was "misguided" .
> Anyone know where it is and if anybody maintaining it
> 
> Regards


Hey gkkumar

here is the google docs spreadsheet with peoples visa lodging details 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## gkkumar

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi all.
> I submitted my visa application on Feb 3rd and on March 21st i got the email from them to submit medicals, police clearance and my work reference letter...which are on the way to submit...how much time does it take after submitting them...and what are my chances of grant.....my assessment was done as per old rules with full experience being counted to me for visa subclass 190


Ohh wow.. another 190 CO allocation for Feb.. Generally it may take from 10 minutes to a couple of months.. There have been cases where in the CO gave the grant within 10 minutes after they received the asked documents and there are people waiting for months after docs submission. It all depends upon your case. On average, it should take from 15 days to one month - keeping in view the present situation. 

Good Luck !!


----------



## rohit1_sharma

How much time does it usually take for CO allocation in 189 visa cases?


----------



## prseeker

rohit1_sharma said:


> How much time does it usually take for CO allocation in 189 visa cases?


45 Days on an average . But we have witnessed grants as fast as in 20 Days!!


----------



## anish13

Guys,

i have asked this in another thread but didnt get a reply. Please help me with this query

I have a query with respect to under claiming work experience. My second company when i joined them was in the process of registration and it took almost 6 months to get it registered. Now ACS have evaluated that 6 months as well but in my EOI i have put that experience as "Not relevant" i donot lose any points on that because i have more than 3 years and less than 5 years of total assessed work experience by ACS.

I have mailed ACS regarding this as i was not aware earlier and got to know later after i had my ACS evaluated. ACS replied me that it wouldnt require me to reassess and i ask the immigration office.

Now, will it be a problem, that ACS has evaulated me for that period and i am not claiming them when i apply for my visa. will the CO question that? and will i have to provide documentation for "not relevant" work experience?

your reply will be very much appreciated.


----------



## snarayan

anish13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> i have asked this in another thread but didnt get a reply. Please help me with this query
> 
> I have a query with respect to under claiming work experience. My second company when i joined them was in the process of registration and it took almost 6 months to get it registered. Now ACS have evaluated that 6 months as well but in my EOI i have put that experience as "Not relevant" i donot lose any points on that because i have more than 3 years and less than 5 years of total assessed work experience by ACS.
> 
> I have mailed ACS regarding this as i was not aware earlier and got to know later after i had my ACS evaluated. ACS replied me that it wouldnt require me to reassess and i ask the immigration office.
> 
> Now, will it be a problem, that ACS has evaulated me for that period and i am not claiming them when i apply for my visa. will the CO question that? and will i have to provide documentation for "not relevant" work experience?
> 
> your reply will be very much appreciated.


No problems in underclaiming points, vetassess assessed 5 years of my experience, however I only claimed 3 years as I already had the points.

I got a direct grant. No questions asked.


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi,

I am filling out eVisa form and have few queries

There is an question *"Does this applicant have national identity documents"*

Q-1: I am working in Qatar and holding Qatar Residential ID, as per country rule they have included my father name with my name on ID(Eg. MYNAME FATHERNAME). Can I include as national ID?

Q-2: I had applied before (Jan-14) for PCC in Qatar for other country visa and its mentioned on PCC "Valid only for 6 month". Can I use same or should I get new?

Q-3: As above same condition for exp letters from current company, they issued in last week of jan-14. Can I upload the same for visa?

Thanks,
Maq


----------



## rohit1_sharma

National ID should be of the country where you are a citizen. Such as PAN card or Aadhar card for India.

I am not sure about the PCC. If it is still valid then it should work unless it is specifically mentioned that for which country is it for.

Work experience is not needed for current company if you are still employed. You can give latest payslip and bank statement to support it as well.


----------



## gkkumar

rohit1_sharma said:


> How much time does it usually take for CO allocation in 189 visa cases?


189 is super fast now.. You may be allocated and granted within weeks. Good Luck !!


----------



## niroshanl

pauly12 said:


> Hey Niroshan
> 
> No I have not yet received any mail drom CO still waiting.... Gud Luk to u


Hey pauly

Hopefully we should get some sort of response from them within this week, btw did you get your medicals done, do you need a seperate id for it

Regards
Niroshan


----------



## niroshanl

gkkumar said:


> 189 is super fast now.. You may be allocated and granted within weeks. Good Luck !!


Lets hope so buddy, this waiting is killing me:smash:


----------



## manueel

Any updates for 190 Visa for Feburary Application ,System Admin


----------



## VChiri

HI Guys

So finally after 5 long painful months of going through the process of applying for Australian PR i finally got a direct grant today at 3am South African Time. Praise be to God that he has provided it for me. I have to say this process has tested my patience ALOT!. I guess this first half of the battle is over . My CO was from adelaide team 7 initials HL.

I wish all who are still waiting speedy grants. Please see signature for timeline.


----------



## rajforu86

VChiri said:


> HI Guys
> 
> So finally after 5 long painful months of going through the process of applying for Australian PR i finally got a direct grant today at 3am South African Time. Praise be to God that he has provided it for me. I have to say this process has tested my patience ALOT!. I guess this first half of the battle is over . My CO was from adelaide team 7 initials HL.
> 
> I wish all who are still waiting speedy grants. Please see signature for timeline.


Hi Vchiri
As I am logging into my cell. I can't see your signature. Could you please mention your Lodge Date, CO allocation date, occupation and state?

Thanks in advance
Raj


----------



## chiku2006

VChiri said:


> HI Guys
> 
> So finally after 5 long painful months of going through the process of applying for Australian PR i finally got a direct grant today at 3am South African Time. Praise be to God that he has provided it for me. I have to say this process has tested my patience ALOT!. I guess this first half of the battle is over . My CO was from adelaide team 7 initials HL.
> 
> I wish all who are still waiting speedy grants. Please see signature for timeline.


Hey all the best mate and what a wonderful start of the week.

God bless you my friend !!


----------



## rajforu86

Hi vchiri
Congrats mate....

Thanks
Raj


----------



## pauly12

*CO allocated*

Case officer alloted , Heasked me for few documents and I have uploaded them. Fingers Crossed again.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pauly12

VChiri said:


> HI Guys
> 
> So finally after 5 long painful months of going through the process of applying for Australian PR i finally got a direct grant today at 3am South African Time. Praise be to God that he has provided it for me. I have to say this process has tested my patience ALOT!. I guess this first half of the battle is over . My CO was from adelaide team 7 initials HL.
> 
> I wish all who are still waiting speedy grants. Please see signature for timeline.


Congrats V chiri .... I think we have same CO.:typing:


----------



## chiku2006

pauly12 said:


> Case officer alloted , Heasked me for few documents and I have uploaded them. Fingers Crossed again.:fingerscrossed:


Hey Pauly

Congrats !!

What is your sub class, is it 189 or 190??

Chiku


----------



## visakar

Hi Maq,

Apply for new PCC. DO not use the old PCC, the validity of the first entry date to Australia will be the earliest date of either medical or PCC plus 1 year. 



maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Q-2: I had applied before (Jan-14) for PCC in Qatar for other country visa and its mentioned on PCC "Valid only for 6 month". Can I use same or should I get new?
> 
> Thanks,
> Maq


----------



## VChiri

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Vchiri As I am logging into my cell. I can't see your signature. Could you please mention your Lodge Date, CO allocation date, occupation and state? Thanks in advance Raj


Hi Raj my timeline is: 

Electronics Engineer (189) Offshore
Visa Invitation: 24/02/2014
Visa Lodgment (front loaded all documents): 24/02/2014
PCCs: 10/10/2013
Medicals: 30/01/2014
Direct Grant: 24/03/2014


----------



## VChiri

rajforu86 said:


> Hi vchiri Congrats mate.... Thanks Raj


Thanks Raj


----------



## pauly12

niroshanl said:


> Hey pauly
> 
> Hopefully we should get some sort of response from them within this week, btw did you get your medicals done, do you need a seperate id for it
> 
> Regards
> Niroshan


No we dont, there will be a link in ur immi acount and just click it and print the form for booking with medical office. bTw i got CO allocated today.


----------



## pauly12

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Pauly
> 
> Congrats !!
> 
> What is your sub class, is it 189 or 190??
> 
> Chiku


thanx chiku, its 189


----------



## VChiri

pauly12 said:


> Congrats V chiri .... I think we have same CO.:typing:


Finally he got to our cases after we had connected well t must have been fate  lol. Wishing you a speedy grant Pauly and hope to send you living the dream in Aussie


----------



## maq_qatar

rohit1_sharma said:


> National ID should be of the country where you are a citizen. Such as PAN card or Aadhar card for India.
> 
> I am not sure about the PCC. If it is still valid then it should work unless it is specifically mentioned that for which country is it for.
> 
> Work experience is not needed for current company if you are still employed. You can give latest payslip and bank statement to support it as well.


Thanks for your reply

National ID should be of the country where you are a citizen. Such as PAN card or Aadhar card for India.

_I also had the same thought but next to field(help section) it is mentioned "*ID which is issued by country other thn australia*"_

I am not sure about the PCC. If it is still valid then it should work unless it is specifically mentioned that for which country is it for.

_As mentioned on PCC "*QATAR PCC is valid for 6 month from date of issue*" and now 2 month over_

Work experience is not needed for current company if you are still employed. You can give latest payslip and bank statement to support it as well. 
ok


----------



## maq_qatar

visakar said:


> Hi Maq,
> 
> Apply for new PCC. DO not use the old PCC, the validity of the first entry date to Australia will be the earliest date of either medical or PCC plus 1 year.


Thanks Viskar


----------



## sunil chopra

Does anybody has an idea as to when DIBP is going to re start giving grants under 190


----------



## maq_qatar

visakar said:


> Hi Maq,
> 
> Apply for new PCC. DO not use the old PCC, the validity of the first entry date to Australia will be the earliest date of either medical or PCC plus 1 year.


Thanks,

I will apply for new PCC once CO is allocated but can we apply for new PCC untill other one is valid?, any idea?.


----------



## pauly12

Guys Help Needed,

My case officer asked me for "Award" Certificate for my degree. Could someone please clarify what is award certificate. Is it the one we receive on graduation ceremony.


----------



## VChiri

pauly12 said:


> Guys Help Needed, My case officer asked me for "Award" Certificate for my degree. Could someone please clarify what is award certificate. Is it the one we receive on graduation ceremony.


Yes. I think it is


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



harneek said:


> Anybody have the CO from Team 33 brisbane? CO is JL.
> 
> How is the overall team 33 Brisbane?:violin:
> 
> Just want to know, how much time she is taking to grant after providing the required documents.:ballchain:


Hi Harneek,

When was a CO assigned to you. Also wanted to reconfirm if your VISA lodged date was Feb 5th, 2014.


Anxiously awaiting your response.


----------



## pauly12

Waoooo my case officer is amazing, I told him that I did not collect my award from uni and in a quick reply to his document request and he replied me bk immediately saying "thats ok" and he is going to finalize my case as soon as posible. Replied me back in 2 mins. 

People are awesome.


----------



## AuzLover

pauly12 said:


> Guys Help Needed,
> 
> My case officer asked me for "Award" Certificate for my degree. Could someone please clarify what is award certificate. Is it the one we receive on graduation ceremony.


This might be the degree certificate stating that Mr. XXX has been admitted to Degree of XXXxx and have been placed X class at examination held in MOnth, Year


----------



## superm

pauly12 said:


> Guys Help Needed,
> 
> My case officer asked me for "Award" Certificate for my degree. Could someone please clarify what is award certificate. Is it the one we receive on graduation ceremony.


Should be your degree certificate.


----------



## pauly12

VChiri said:


> Yes. I think it is


Thanks Vchiri,

Yes I thinks its a fate. I wish we cantacted earlier  . But our CO allocation is a lot fast. Thank God. and what are you doing sitting in front of comp. Go get your friends and start some rounds in your fav pub.


----------



## superm

pauly12 said:


> Waoooo my case officer is amazing, I told him that I did not collect my award from uni and in a quick reply to his document request and he replied me bk immediately saying "thats ok" and he is going to finalize my case as soon as posible. Replied me back in 2 mins.
> 
> People are awesome.


Don't you have the degree certificate of that course? any thing that states that you completed and passed that course?


----------



## VChiri

pauly12 said:


> Thanks Vchiri, Yes I thinks its a fate. I wish we cantacted earlier  . But our CO allocation is a lot fast. Thank God. and what are you doing sitting in front of comp. Go get your friends and start some rounds in your fav pub.


Lol well thought I would celebrate with my friends and family online first since they were my greatest supporters and comforters . And yes we should stay in touch and continue to share our experiences regarding the move and job hunt when we get there. And I would have gone out to celebrate with my friends except I got the grant at 3am in the morning this side. So a bit too early to go out and celebrate. Maybe later on today . Ps our CO is really on point  hope to hear your grant news soon


----------



## pauly12

Guys got the notification for my visa. Granted the residency. I am so happy. Thanks to each and everyone in this community. and Big thanks to my CO for being so easy. just cant express my happiness. I want to break my keyboard writing this post.

Thanks again guys. without your support this journey was very hard. Good luck to everyone. Wish you a fast and easy grant.


----------



## pauly12

VChiri said:


> Lol well thought I would celebrate with my friends and family online first since they were my greatest supporters and comforters . And yes we should stay in touch and continue to share our experiences regarding the move and job hunt when we get there. And I would have gone out to celebrate with my friends except I got the grant at 3am in the morning this side. So a bit too early to go out and celebrate. Maybe later on today . Ps our CO is really on point  hope to hear your grant news soon


Ha ha thanks and Got the Grant. :couch2: Enjoy your day.


----------



## VChiri

pauly12 said:


> Ha ha thanks and Got the Grant. :couch2: Enjoy your day.


Supper quick Congrats Pauly. All the best going forward and keep in touch.


----------



## harneek

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Harneek,
> 
> When was a CO assigned to you. Also wanted to reconfirm if your VISA lodged date was Feb 5th, 2014.
> 
> 
> Anxiously awaiting your response.



I already mentioned in detail, Yup on 5th Feb, 190, offshore, CO 20.03.14.

My agent not uploaded the complete set of documents so CO asked for my exp, med and PCC.

Probably you front uploaded all the documents so CO will contact you only, if he/she req anything.


----------



## rajforu86

Hi pauly
Congrats mate

What was your occupation , visa, date of lodgement , date of CO allocation?

Please share

Thanks
Raj


----------



## DSS

Hello


Does any one have CO as PM from team 34. My CO ain't responding to my emails sent by agent. She hasn't ack none of my documents sent. But she has been talking 2 others here. What's happening? Throw some light...


----------



## niroshanl

pauly12 said:


> No we dont, there will be a link in ur immi acount and just click it and print the form for booking with medical office. bTw i got CO allocated today.


Awesome bro , all the best


----------



## rajforu86

DSS said:


> Hello
> 
> Does any one have CO as PM from team 34. My CO ain't responding to my emails sent by agent. She hasn't ack none of my documents sent. But she has been talking 2 others here. What's happening? Throw some light...


Hi
She is my CO as well...but she is very good and approachable..when ever I mailed her..I got a quick response..still my decision is pending...

What is your occupation n visa? Lodgement date?
Raj


----------



## niroshanl

pauly12 said:


> Guys got the notification for my visa. Granted the residency. I am so happy. Thanks to each and everyone in this community. and Big thanks to my CO for being so easy. just cant express my happiness. I want to break my keyboard writing this post.
> 
> Thanks again guys. without your support this journey was very hard. Good luck to everyone. Wish you a fast and easy grant.


That was super fast bro ,&#55357;&#56835; congrats and happy for you


----------



## prseeker

immi_aus said:


> Experts let me know one thing.
> 
> My friend applied for ACS assessment as Network Analyst intended to get statesponsorship from western australia as it exists in western australia list.
> 
> But he came to know that Network analyst is schedule 2 occupation and require job offer.
> 
> Can he request to ACS to change his intended occupation to Computer Network Engineer as his ACS application is in progress?
> 
> Looking for your expert advice.


Yes


----------



## immi_aus

prseeker said:


> Yes


What reason should he mention for changing intended occupation?


----------



## DSS

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> She is my CO as well...but she is very good and approachable..when ever I mailed her..I got a quick response..still my decision is pending...
> 
> What is your occupation n visa? Lodgement date?
> Raj


Hi, 

Yeah there are quite no of good reviews about our co. However, my case is extremely delayed. She was assigned to me on 24th oct 2013. Had requested few docs on jan 25th. All requested docs sent after a week. My agent dint receive an ACK frm her. I have been following up with her since march 10th.

No response.

By the way, how many points do u have? and what profile is yours. Mine is Analyst programmer wit 60 points.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey guys I have a question. I went to the PCC office today and they asked me to get my passport updated with my spouse's name. He was willing to provide me PCC but said it could pose problem during immigration with embassy etc. I wanted to check with you guys if anyone had got his PCC done without this fuss.


----------



## nectar_s

anyone can share the experience of taking IELTS at Dubai. I heard that only native speakers were able to score 7+.. also Speaking test examiners are from UK or USA.. 

please advice.


----------



## roop

I think u have filled online PCC form, in which u have mentioned ur status as married thats why they are asking u to update ur passport with spouse name. I dont know how much time this passport update will take.....If u go to ur passport issuing office for PCC, they will give it in 2-3 hours.
I think there would not be any prolem with embassy or CO, u can anytime tell them that ur passport issued to u before marriage. The only advantage of having spouse's name on ur passport is that it will also become the proof of relationship.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Thanks Troop that really helps. I also confirmed with one of my friends and he confirmed he sisntbdobit either.


----------



## DSS

nectar_s said:


> anyone can share the experience of taking IELTS at Dubai. I heard that only native speakers were able to score 7+.. also Speaking test examiners are from UK or USA..
> 
> please advice.


Hi

The information is incorrect. Asians/Arabs have been scoring 7+. Yeah mostly the test is held by English natives


----------



## chiku2006

DSS said:


> Hi
> 
> The information is incorrect. Asians/Arabs have been scoring 7+. Yeah mostly the test is held by English natives


Mind you native speakers are more liberal than your own countrymen ;-)..

I am telling you from my own experience, at IDP an indian lady took my test and gave me 7. I was really pissed at her and tried BC next time and scored 8 (it was conducted by an English man)


----------



## expat2aus

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey guys I have a question. I went to the PCC office today and they asked me to get my passport updated with my spouse's name. He was willing to provide me PCC but said it could pose problem during immigration with embassy etc. I wanted to check with you guys if anyone had got his PCC done without this fuss.


He is correct. It is always safer to get spouse name added in the passport. 

I applied for reissue(ie renewal) recently in Chennai PSK. I gave my new address, added my spouse name. I got the new passport with all these changes on the third day.


----------



## rahulreshu

chiku2006 said:


> Mind you native speakers are more liberal than your own countrymen ;-)..
> 
> I am telling you from my own experience, at IDP an indian lady took my test and gave me 7. I was really pissed at her and tried BC next time and scored 8 (it was conducted by an English man)


Not certain but I doubt the person that conducts your speaking test grades you as well. More than likely the recording is reviewed by someone else and that person grades you.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Congratulations*



pauly12 said:


> Guys got the notification for my visa. Granted the residency. I am so happy. Thanks to each and everyone in this community. and Big thanks to my CO for being so easy. just cant express my happiness. I want to break my keyboard writing this post.
> 
> Thanks again guys. without your support this journey was very hard. Good luck to everyone. Wish you a fast and easy grant.



Hi Pauly,.

Congratulations, thats some good news for the day. Have fun and relax mate.

All the best.


----------



## gkkumar

roop said:


> I think u have filled online PCC form, in which u have mentioned ur status as married thats why they are asking u to update ur passport with spouse name. I dont know how much time this passport update will take.....If u go to ur passport issuing office for PCC, they will give it in 2-3 hours.
> I think there would not be any prolem with embassy or CO, u can anytime tell them that ur passport issued to u before marriage. The only advantage of having spouse's name on ur passport is that it will also become the proof of relationship.


Your marriage certificate submission should work. Me too did not have spouse name printed in my passport and they asked for marriage certificate - which I produced and went well.


----------



## gkkumar

rahulreshu said:


> Not certain but I doubt the person that conducts your speaking test grades you as well. More than likely the recording is reviewed by someone else and that person grades you.


I agree. Evaluation done by others, not the test takers.


----------



## gkkumar

pauly12 said:


> Guys got the notification for my visa. Granted the residency. I am so happy. Thanks to each and everyone in this community. and Big thanks to my CO for being so easy. just cant express my happiness. I want to break my keyboard writing this post.
> 
> Thanks again guys. without your support this journey was very hard. Good luck to everyone. Wish you a fast and easy grant.


Congratulations !!


----------



## Santhosh.15

VChiri said:


> HI Guys
> 
> So finally after 5 long painful months of going through the process of applying for Australian PR i finally got a direct grant today at 3am South African Time. Praise be to God that he has provided it for me. I have to say this process has tested my patience ALOT!. I guess this first half of the battle is over . My CO was from adelaide team 7 initials HL.
> 
> I wish all who are still waiting speedy grants. Please see signature for timeline.


Congrats mate.


----------



## rajforu86

DSS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah there are quite no of good reviews about our co. However, my case is extremely delayed. She was assigned to me on 24th oct 2013. Had requested few docs on jan 25th. All requested docs sent after a week. My agent dint receive an ACK frm her. I have been following up with her since march 10th.
> 
> No response.
> 
> By the way, how many points do u have? and what profile is yours. Mine is Analyst programmer wit 60 points.


Hi
It may be possible on 24th Oct your case was assigned to diff CO and then transferred to her on Jan...bcos this kind of incident happened with one of my friend as well which delays his process by 1.5 months..
For me CO was assigned on 23rd Jan 2014, and I got a mail from her on 31st Jan only requesting other documents..she was quite fast in case...but when I replied with my documents..she didn't even replied..but after calling immigration..I came to she updated my all documents within 1 hour after sending...but in their portal whiich we can't see...in my immi it's showing as 'requested'...when I asked for update she replied that priority processing is going on.
Mine is 190 visa..261314- Software Tester...VIC sponsored ..onshore applicant...
What about you?...which visa...offshore/onshore..?

Raj


----------



## rajforu86

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> It may be possible on 24th Oct your case was assigned to diff CO and then transferred to her on Jan...bcos this kind of incident happened with one of my friend as well which delays his process by 1.5 months..
> For me CO was assigned on 23rd Jan 2014, and I got a mail from her on 31st Jan only requesting other documents..she was quite fast in case...but when I replied with my documents..she didn't even replied..but after calling immigration..I came to she updated my all documents within 1 hour after sending...but in their portal whiich we can't see...in my immi it's showing as 'requested'...when I asked for update she replied that priority processing is going on.
> Mine is 190 visa..261314- Software Tester...VIC sponsored ..onshore applicant...
> What about you?...which visa...offshore/onshore..?
> 
> Raj


Point is 60 only


----------



## Santhosh.15

pauly12 said:


> Guys got the notification for my visa. Granted the residency. I am so happy. Thanks to each and everyone in this community. and Big thanks to my CO for being so easy. just cant express my happiness. I want to break my keyboard writing this post.
> 
> Thanks again guys. without your support this journey was very hard. Good luck to everyone. Wish you a fast and easy grant.


Congrats. Super nice CO .


----------



## nectar_s

Thanks Chiku, rahul and DSS about throwing clarity on IELTS dubai.. so there is no harm in taking exams in Dubai.


----------



## DSS

nectar_s said:


> Thanks Chiku, rahul and DSS about throwing clarity on IELTS dubai.. so there is no harm in taking exams in Dubai.


Absolutely not. It's all matter of luck. Good luck for your exams. Try in IDP Dubai.


----------



## DSS

Congrats. BTW, who was ur CO ?


----------



## mafuz767

Hi guys,

Just a quick question please, is there anyone in this forum applied for visa in AUGUST 2013? I had applied on AUGUST 2013 and still IN PROGRESS.


----------



## Ozbabe

Congrats Vchiri and Pauly. Pauly so you had been up all night going back and forth with your CO. It paid off. I am really impressed with s/he.

Have a great life in Oz.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Congratulations*



VChiri said:


> Thanks Raj


Hi Chiri,

Congratulations, on your direct grant. All the best in Australia.

BTW, was your occupation on the golden 6.


----------



## p_sherman

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi
> 
> any idea what are the current waiting times for accountants to get invite for 189? This is really getting on my nerves. There is no accountant on this whole forum in 189 queue except me!


Max, according to your signature, you submitted your EOI on 21/3/14 - 3 days ago. 
It's a little rich claiming that a 3 day wait is driving you up the wall, ain't it?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mafuz767 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick question please, is there anyone in this forum applied for visa in AUGUST 2013? I had applied on AUGUST 2013 and still IN PROGRESS.


Better start calling up dipb

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## VChiri

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Chiri, Congratulations, on your direct grant. All the best in Australia. BTW, was your occupation on the golden 6.


Hi Neville

Thank you for the wishes  . 
Yes my occupation was in the golden 6 I was assessed as an electronics engineer which had been flagged.


----------



## VChiri

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats Vchiri and Pauly. Pauly so you had been up all night going back and forth with your CO. It paid off. I am really impressed with s/he. Have a great life in Oz.


Thanks Ozbabe it seems me and Pauly had the same CO who was on fire last night.


----------



## gkkumar

VChiri said:


> Hi Neville
> 
> Thank you for the wishes  .
> Yes my occupation was in the golden 6 I was assessed as an electronics engineer which had been flagged.


Congrats Vchiri !! Allocation and grant the same day.. way to go !!


----------



## mafuz767

Nishant Dundas said:


> Better start calling up dipb
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I spoke my agent and first week of last month they sent a progress enquiry and my CO Wrote application is currently undergoing processing and verification checks. I don't know how long to wait... Do you know anyo e received this kind of email from CO? Thanks


----------



## VChiri

gkkumar said:


> Congrats Vchiri !! Allocation and grant the same day.. way to go !!


Thank u gkkumar


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Anyone got experience of DIBP calling the person who signed your statuary declaration .
> 
> Please help
> 
> Regards


Anybody ?


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi All,

While filling the details in eVisa, need clarification on below points

1- "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"

I m in qatar past 5 years and my wife 4 years and we lived only in Qatar outside india. I have select usual contry as Qatar. What should I enter? 

2- Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability? Yes/NO

I am planning to pay fees as my wife education was in hindi medium. What should I select?

Please advice!


----------



## rbk79

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. Just planning to apply for PR in subclass 189. I have few queries and i would be thankful for some one to help me out.

I am planning to apply under ANZSCO CODE : 261112 - System Analyst
1. DOB - Jan 1980
2. Education - B.Sc in chemistry (2002), MBA (2009), M.Sc IT(2012 - Distance education)
3. Work experience - Jan 2003 to till date - Around 10 years
4. ielts- 7

I would like to know how the points would be calculated as per new rules ? can the M.Sc IT be considered and Should i go for skill assessment to ACS directly, if i do so how much points can i get for my experience? Or If i discard my master degrees and go through RPL for skill assessment how much points will i get for my experience. Can someone explain in detail which would be the best solution to get maximum points for my experience. I am really confused , awaiting a kind reply .... 

thanks


----------



## Kamagu

jre05 said:


> Many congratulations Kamagu  All the best, will catch up in Sydney


Thank you!!! when are you moving to Sydney?


----------



## karnavidyut

maq_qatar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While filling the details in eVisa, need clarification on below points
> 
> 1- "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"
> 
> I m in qatar past 5 years and my wife 4 years and we lived only in Qatar outside india. I have select usual contry as Qatar. What should I enter?
> 
> 2- Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability? Yes/NO
> 
> I am planning to pay fees as my wife education was in hindi medium. What should I select?
> 
> Please advice!



1) If you have lived anywhere else for any duration of time or if you have your permanent residence elsewhere you would be expected to say Yes
You may choose option NO for below: 
2- Does the applicant have at least functional English language ability? Yes/NO


----------



## karnavidyut

Hi Guys,

Does anybody have a format for the affidavit that we need to prepare to mention that the Birth Certificate is not available? 

The help text mentions the following: 
Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.

If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.

I have read on other threads that they have provided affidavits along with the SSC certificate, Passport etc mentioning the date of birth. Any of the recent applicants been in a similar situation and can help please? 
Many thanks in advance!

K


----------



## Kamagu

VChiri said:


> Thank you gkkumar
> 
> I just thought it would move quicker to received. But thank you, that's really reassuring.


I upload documents in different times after I applied, on each document took me a couple of days to change the status, from1 to 3 days...no worries...it is normal


----------



## Kamagu

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Anyone got experience of DIBP calling the person who signed your statuary declaration .
> 
> Please help
> 
> Regards


I know what you feel...I was so impatient at that stage because I work for the first company 8 years ago and no one was working in the company by the time I ask for the letter, HR was not friendly at all to give me a letter and the one they give me was with out the information required...welll...at the end...no body called and I stressed to much for it...not every work experience is checked...it is random, so keep in calm! and tell to that manager to be aligned with the letter if someone calls. He could say something like he signed the letter on behalf the position rather the person...

Good Luck!


----------



## kharelshishir

VChiri said:


> Thank u gkkumar


Congrats Vchiri, how many days they took to provide the grant

Cannot see ur signature since i'm on the phoen?
Onshore offshore? 190/189?


----------



## sunil chopra

kharelshishir said:


> Congrats Vchiri, how many days they took to provide the grant
> 
> Cannot see ur signature since i'm on the phoen?
> Onshore offshore? 190/189?


Can somebody who has filled his appl through consultant take his advice from his past experience as to whether it is common that in the month of march-April quotas generally gets exhausted and if yes when they open it again, or we will have to wait till july only


----------



## p_sherman

sunil chopra said:


> Can somebody who has filled his appl through consultant take his advice from his past experience as to whether it is common that in the month of march-April quotas generally gets exhausted and if yes when they open it again, or we will have to wait till july only


For your reference.

Fact Sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Program


----------



## p_sherman

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi p_sherman
> 
> My worry is not about getting the invite a little late. My worry is about not getting the invite at all! 221111 will be out of SOL in 2014-15 list which will be implemented from 1 July 2014.


Hi Max,

Fair point there. Do you know for sure if the 221111 will be removed in 2014-15? To my knowledge, a bunch of other occupations get flagged towards the end of any program year, but that's not a sure sign of it getting removed from the SOL.

Furthermore, I read that if it does get removed, there are other accountant categories that you can consider applying under.

In any case, the upcoming invitation report for the 24/3 round should shed more light on your position. Until that comes out, I don't think anyone can advise on your chances.


----------



## VChiri

kharelshishir said:


> Congrats Vchiri, how many days they took to provide the grant Cannot see ur signature since i'm on the phoen? Onshore offshore? 190/189?


 Hi kharelshirshir


----------



## VChiri

kharelshishir said:


> Congrats Vchiri, how many days they took to provide the grant Cannot see ur signature since i'm on the phoen? Onshore offshore? 190/189?



Hi Kharelshishir

Oh I forgot to answer the rest of the questions. I applied for 189 offshore. 

Electronics Engineering (189):
Visa invitation: 24/02/2014
Visa Lodgment: 24/02/2014
PCC: 10/10/2013
Medical: 30/01/2014
CO Allocation: 24/03/2014
Grant: 24/03/2014

It was a direct grant: total time taken 28days


----------



## prseeker

Guys .. I am going crazy over this ....

I have finished filling my form 80 . I took print out of 19th page , signed it and scanned it .

Now I need to merge it back to the original form . I am going nuts with this :mad2:.... During submitting docs for eVisa I combined as much as 70 pdf into 1 pdf .

But this is just not happening , I am able to merge the pdf but when I do so all the data in form goes missing . 

Anyone facing or faced this issue . Please help .

And hey I use mac if that matters and can be reason for the problem

Regards


----------



## msalmank

You can't merge it with the original PDF... What you need to do is print it all out, and scan it all back in.

The editable PDF forms downloaded via the IMMI website are all protected and they can only be entered into, but not modified in any manner. There is no way to use it and merge the signed page back in, you have to scan it all.

After you've scanned it in, it'll be larger than 5 MB, so make sure to reduce the size after creation of the PDF (PDF Pro has that option), or set the settings on the scanner so it reads it in a lower format thus reducing the output size.

Regards.
Salman Khalid.



prseeker said:


> Guys .. I am going crazy over this ....
> 
> I have finished filling my form 80 . I took print out of 19th page , signed it and scanned it .
> 
> Now I need to merge it back to the original form . I am going nuts with this :mad2:.... During submitting docs for eVisa I combined as much as 70 pdf into 1 pdf .
> 
> But this is just not happening , I am able to merge the pdf but when I do so all the data in form goes missing .
> 
> Anyone facing or faced this issue . Please help .
> 
> And hey I use mac if that matters and can be reason for the problem
> 
> Regards


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi All,

Please assist on below :

My wife had passed graduation in apr 2011 as regular candidate, but my problem is she came in qatar apr 2010. As in last year of graduation it was not much required to attend classes so some how it was managed and she appeared only for examination in india. Now her previous country detail is clased with last year of graduation.

Does this create problem ?
Or should i exclude her graduation as I am not claiming any point for her?

Please suggest!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## prseeker

maq_qatar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please assist on below :
> 
> My wife had passed graduation in apr 2011 as regular candidate, but my problem is she came in qatar apr 2010. As in last year of graduation it was not much required to attend classes so some how it was managed and she appeared only for examination in india. Now her previous country detail is clased with last year of graduation.
> 
> Does this create problem ?
> Or should i exclude her graduation as I am not claiming any point for her?
> 
> Please suggest!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Keep the educational background info ON . As they will be asking about her education background in her form 80 as well.

They don't care about spouse education history if points are not claimed.


----------



## escobarandres32

Hello guys,

I received my notification of grant today. Visas (189) have been granted on 25 March 2014 to me and my partner. Thanks a lot to all of you and I wish you a speedy grant and a life full of success in Australia. Thanks for all your posts with questions, answers, comments, suggestions, mistakes, corrections, experiences.....Thanks so much!!!. The following is my timeline:

*Industrial Engineer*: 233511, *EA skill asses. submit*: Sep 23 2013; *EA: +ve:* Feb 6 2014, *Visa 189 - Offshore - EOI (65 points):* Feb 10 2014, *Invited:* Feb 24 2014, *Visa Lodge*d: Feb 24 2014 (front loaded all docs required by immiaccount and others suggested by this thread), *MED (paper-based - sent to global health in Sydney): *March 10 2014 (status completed), *PCC: *Feb 24 2014 (submitted when lodged visa), *CO allocation:* March 20 2014, *Grant:* March 25 2014.


----------



## VChiri

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys, I received my notification of grant today. Visas (189) have been granted on 25 March 2014 to me and my partner. Thanks a lot to all of you and I wish you a speedy grant and a life full of success in Australia. Thanks for all your posts with questions, answers, comments, suggestions, mistakes, corrections, experiences.....Thanks so much!!!. The following is my timeline: Industrial Engineer: 233511, EA skill asses. submit: Sep 23 2013; EA: +ve: Feb 6 2014, Visa 189 - Offshore - EOI (65 points): Feb 10 2014, Invited: Feb 24 2014, Visa Lodged: Feb 24 2014 (front loaded all docs required by immiaccount and others suggested by this thread), MED (paper-based - sent to global health in Sydney): March 10 2014 (status completed), PCC: Feb 24 2014 (submitted when lodged visa), CO allocation: March 20 2014, Grant: March 25 2014.


Congrats escobarandres 

Let us celebrate before we move on to the next one on the list of moving  lol glad for you and your family my friend.


----------



## msalmank

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I received my notification of grant today. Visas (189) have been granted on 25 March 2014 to me and my partner. Thanks a lot to all of you and I wish you a speedy grant and a life full of success in Australia. Thanks for all your posts with questions, answers, comments, suggestions, mistakes, corrections, experiences.....Thanks so much!!!. The following is my timeline:
> 
> *Industrial Engineer*: 233511, *EA skill asses. submit*: Sep 23 2013; *EA: +ve:* Feb 6 2014, *Visa 189 - Offshore - EOI (65 points):* Feb 10 2014, *Invited:* Feb 24 2014, *Visa Lodge*d: Feb 24 2014 (front loaded all docs required by immiaccount and others suggested by this thread), *MED (paper-based - sent to global health in Sydney): *March 10 2014 (status completed), *PCC: *Feb 24 2014 (submitted when lodged visa), *CO allocation:* March 20 2014, *Grant:* March 25 2014.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## OZdream123

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I received my notification of grant today. Visas (189) have been granted on 25 March 2014 to me and my partner. Thanks a lot to all of you and I wish you a speedy grant and a life full of success in Australia. Thanks for all your posts with questions, answers, comments, suggestions, mistakes, corrections, experiences.....Thanks so much!!!. The following is my timeline:
> 
> *Industrial Engineer*: 233511, *EA skill asses. submit*: Sep 23 2013; *EA: +ve:* Feb 6 2014, *Visa 189 - Offshore - EOI (65 points):* Feb 10 2014, *Invited:* Feb 24 2014, *Visa Lodge*d: Feb 24 2014 (front loaded all docs required by immiaccount and others suggested by this thread), *MED (paper-based - sent to global health in Sydney): *March 10 2014 (status completed), *PCC: *Feb 24 2014 (submitted when lodged visa), *CO allocation:* March 20 2014, *Grant:* March 25 2014.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## p_sherman

prseeker said:


> Guys .. I am going crazy over this ....
> 
> I have finished filling my form 80 . I took print out of 19th page , signed it and scanned it .
> 
> Now I need to merge it back to the original form . I am going nuts with this :mad2:.... During submitting docs for eVisa I combined as much as 70 pdf into 1 pdf .
> 
> But this is just not happening , I am able to merge the pdf but when I do so all the data in form goes missing .
> 
> Anyone facing or faced this issue . Please help .
> 
> And hey I use mac if that matters and can be reason for the problem
> 
> Regards


Perhaps you can try merging the signed P19 with the original (blank) Form 80?
And then only proceed to fill it up after merging.


----------



## Rokar

Hi all

I have got my invite for 189 visa and I have completed filling the 17 pages of derails and paid thw fees.
Can someone help me, when is that I should be filling my form 80 and what I should be doing after filling form 80


----------



## gkkumar

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I received my notification of grant today. Visas (189) have been granted on 25 March 2014 to me and my partner. Thanks a lot to all of you and I wish you a speedy grant and a life full of success in Australia. Thanks for all your posts with questions, answers, comments, suggestions, mistakes, corrections, experiences.....Thanks so much!!!. The following is my timeline:
> 
> *Industrial Engineer*: 233511, *EA skill asses. submit*: Sep 23 2013; *EA: +ve:* Feb 6 2014, *Visa 189 - Offshore - EOI (65 points):* Feb 10 2014, *Invited:* Feb 24 2014, *Visa Lodge*d: Feb 24 2014 (front loaded all docs required by immiaccount and others suggested by this thread), *MED (paper-based - sent to global health in Sydney): *March 10 2014 (status completed), *PCC: *Feb 24 2014 (submitted when lodged visa), *CO allocation:* March 20 2014, *Grant:* March 25 2014.


Congratulations !!


----------



## harbhar

prseeker said:


> Guys .. I am going crazy over this ....
> 
> I have finished filling my form 80 . I took print out of 19th page , signed it and scanned it .
> 
> Now I need to merge it back to the original form . I am going nuts with this :mad2:.... During submitting docs for eVisa I combined as much as 70 pdf into 1 pdf .
> 
> But this is just not happening , I am able to merge the pdf but when I do so all the data in form goes missing .
> 
> Anyone facing or faced this issue . Please help .
> 
> And hey I use mac if that matters and can be reason for the problem
> 
> Regards


Using Mac should not be the problem. I think the problem is when you are merging, the main PDF still has its form fields enabled.

Try following these steps:

1. Fill Form 80 using Foxit reader.
2. Print this to another PDF using CutePDF. This way you remove the form fields and PDF becomes non editable.
3. Now take the print of page 19 and scan it to keep it ready for merging.
4. Use PDFSAM's Visual Ordering tab to remove unsigned page 19 and add the signed page 19.
5. Job Done.


----------



## OZdream123

harbhar said:


> Using Mac should not be the problem. I think the problem is when you are merging, the main PDF still has its form fields enabled.
> 
> Try following these steps:
> 
> 1. Fill Form 80 using Foxit reader.
> 2. Print this to another PDF using CutePDF. This way you remove the form fields and PDF becomes non editable.
> 3. Now take the print of page 19 and scan it to keep it ready for merging.
> 4. Use PDFSAM's Visual Ordering tab to remove unsigned page 19 and add the signed page 19.
> 5. Job Done.


Thank you! I was looking for this info as well!


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> Guys .. I am going crazy over this ....
> 
> I have finished filling my form 80 . I took print out of 19th page , signed it and scanned it .
> 
> Now I need to merge it back to the original form . I am going nuts with this :mad2:.... During submitting docs for eVisa I combined as much as 70 pdf into 1 pdf .
> 
> But this is just not happening , I am able to merge the pdf but when I do so all the data in form goes missing .
> 
> Anyone facing or faced this issue . Please help .
> 
> And hey I use mac if that matters and can be reason for the problem
> 
> Regards


Hey

I can understand your frustration level, I went through the same process so I can imagine how frustrating it is..

I was using windows 8 and while taking printouts some of the data was missing and after 10 attempts I couldn't figure out the reason and gave up because of sheer frustration, then after a few days it struck me to use my good old desktop(windows 98) and it worked... one attempt and it was a cake walk.. I think their forms have some compatibility issues with some of the OS. 

Do try some old OS and it will be fine.

Chiku


----------



## DSS

Hey guys 
I spoke to My CO directly. I rang her direct number. I had asked the status in my application. She said my application is under active process. Since I have appointed migration agent I have to come through them for any correspondence. I have apologised for contacting directly. she said its ok. Dont worry.


What is active processing here?


----------



## AuzLover

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I received my notification of grant today. Visas (189) have been granted on 25 March 2014 to me and my partner. Thanks a lot to all of you and I wish you a speedy grant and a life full of success in Australia. Thanks for all your posts with questions, answers, comments, suggestions, mistakes, corrections, experiences.....Thanks so much!!!. The following is my timeline:
> 
> *Industrial Engineer*: 233511, *EA skill asses. submit*: Sep 23 2013; *EA: +ve:* Feb 6 2014, *Visa 189 - Offshore - EOI (65 points):* Feb 10 2014, *Invited:* Feb 24 2014, *Visa Lodge*d: Feb 24 2014 (front loaded all docs required by immiaccount and others suggested by this thread), *MED (paper-based - sent to global health in Sydney): *March 10 2014 (status completed), *PCC: *Feb 24 2014 (submitted when lodged visa), *CO allocation:* March 20 2014, *Grant:* March 25 2014.


escobarandres32, Congrats on the Grant! I have a doubt, after getting grand what are the further steps? How do we get visa stamped in our passport?


----------



## DSS

:attention:


escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I received my notification of grant today. Visas (189) have been granted on 25 March 2014 to me and my partner. Thanks a lot to all of you and I wish you a speedy grant and a life full of success in Australia. Thanks for all your posts with questions, answers, comments, suggestions, mistakes, corrections, experiences.....Thanks so much!!!. The following is my timeline:
> 
> *Industrial Engineer*: 233511, *EA skill asses. submit*: Sep 23 2013; *EA: +ve:* Feb 6 2014, *Visa 189 - Offshore - EOI (65 points):* Feb 10 2014, *Invited:* Feb 24 2014, *Visa Lodge*d: Feb 24 2014 (front loaded all docs required by immiaccount and others suggested by this thread), *MED (paper-based - sent to global health in Sydney): *March 10 2014 (status completed), *PCC: *Feb 24 2014 (submitted when lodged visa), *CO allocation:* March 20 2014, *Grant:* March 25 2014.


Congrats to u both


----------



## askchennai

DSS said:


> Hey guys
> I spoke to My CO directly. I rang her direct number. I had asked the status in my application. She said my application is under active process. Since I have appointed migration agent I have to come through them for any correspondence. I have apologised for contacting directly. she said its ok. Dont worry.
> 
> 
> What is active processing here?


Are you 190 applicant? It means under normal process and CO is analysing all your documents and finalize it if they dont need any other document.

If you are 190 applicant then your application might be under normal process queue and will be granted once they have quato.


----------



## mandarn10

*Got the PR*

Hey All,

Got the golden mail on 17th March....feeling very happy  :first:

A Huge THANKS to this forum and all the members for their continuous help and suggestions. ray2:

Rough time line for my case is as follows;

ACS- APR 2013
EOI- May 2013
Invite - July 2013
Application lodged- Aug 013
CO Allocation - Nov 2013
Application put on a hold till Feb 14 for delivery of a child
PCC, Medicals and child addition done by 3rd March 2014

VISA GRANT - 17 March
Flying - June 2014 (most probably) lane:


----------



## DSS

askchennai said:


> Are you 190 applicant? It means under normal process and CO is analysing all your documents and finalize it if they dont need any other document.
> 
> If you are 190 applicant then your application might be under normal process queue and will be granted once they have quato.


No, I'm 189 applicant. I submitted all requested docs on feb 1st. My agent had written to CO on 10th march asking for update. CO dint respond that is the reason I called her and she said not to worry. Your application is undr active processing. Moreover, my PCC N med is expiry nearing, only a month thou bit could not tell her that. I hope to hear from her soon


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



DSS said:


> Hey guys
> I spoke to My CO directly. I rang her direct number. I had asked the status in my application. She said my application is under active process. Since I have appointed migration agent I have to come through them for any correspondence. I have apologised for contacting directly. she said its ok. Dont worry.
> 
> 
> What is active processing here?


.

HI DSS,

Could you please update your timeline in your signature. Would help us in understanding the awaited duration.


----------



## harneek

Dear expats,

As per the recent grant data in this forum depicts, only 189 visa is getting the grants, whether offshore or onshore BUT as per DIAC site, 190 visa in priority group 3 and ahead of 189 visa group i.e. priority group 4.:attention:

Dear Seniors/Experts - Pl enlighten this

Feeling :crazy:


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I received my notification of grant today. Visas (189) have been granted on 25 March 2014 to me and my partner. Thanks a lot to all of you and I wish you a speedy grant and a life full of success in Australia. Thanks for all your posts with questions, answers, comments, suggestions, mistakes, corrections, experiences.....Thanks so much!!!. The following is my timeline:
> 
> *Industrial Engineer*: 233511, *EA skill asses. submit*: Sep 23 2013; *EA: +ve:* Feb 6 2014, *Visa 189 - Offshore - EOI (65 points):* Feb 10 2014, *Invited:* Feb 24 2014, *Visa Lodge*d: Feb 24 2014 (front loaded all docs required by immiaccount and others suggested by this thread), *MED (paper-based - sent to global health in Sydney): *March 10 2014 (status completed), *PCC: *Feb 24 2014 (submitted when lodged visa), *CO allocation:* March 20 2014, *Grant:* March 25 2014.



Congratulations Escobar,

All the best to you and your family. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## prseeker

msalmank said:


> You can't merge it with the original PDF... What you need to do is print it all out, and scan it all back in.
> 
> The editable PDF forms downloaded via the IMMI website are all protected and they can only be entered into, but not modified in any manner. There is no way to use it and merge the signed page back in, you have to scan it all.
> 
> After you've scanned it in, it'll be larger than 5 MB, so make sure to reduce the size after creation of the PDF (PDF Pro has that option), or set the settings on the scanner so it reads it in a lower format thus reducing the output size.
> 
> Regards.
> Salman Khalid.


Thanks Salman , You are right when I checked the original form 80 from immi site it's name as Form80(Secured) . 

But I was 100% sure that some guys have done it here , that is without taking the printouts and merging it . 




p_sherman said:


> Perhaps you can try merging the signed P19 with the original (blank) Form 80?
> And then only proceed to fill it up after merging.


Once you merge the two pdf , the original will not be fillable . You can not enter any data in it .


----------



## prseeker

harbhar said:


> Using Mac should not be the problem. I think the problem is when you are merging, the main PDF still has its form fields enabled.
> 
> Try following these steps:
> 
> 1. Fill Form 80 using Foxit reader.
> 2. Print this to another PDF using CutePDF. This way you remove the form fields and PDF becomes non editable.
> 3. Now take the print of page 19 and scan it to keep it ready for merging.
> 4. Use PDFSAM's Visual Ordering tab to remove unsigned page 19 and add the signed page 19.
> 5. Job Done.


Wow , I don't have energy and patience to fill that damn form 80 all over again using foxit reader . I hate that form and I have started feeling nauseated as soon as I see it 

I really appreciate you for posting such an informative post . I am sure it is gonna help a lot of people here .




chiku2006 said:


> Hey
> 
> I can understand your frustration level, I went through the same process so I can imagine how frustrating it is..
> 
> I was using windows 8 and while taking printouts some of the data was missing and after 10 attempts I couldn't figure out the reason and gave up because of sheer frustration, then after a few days it struck me to use my good old desktop(windows 98) and it worked... one attempt and it was a cake walk.. I think their forms have some compatibility issues with some of the OS.
> 
> Do try some old OS and it will be fine.
> 
> Chiku


Thanks chiku for the help . I use Mac OS X Ver 10.6.8 . But as people suggested that it is not the OS its that form 80 itself and yeah bit of me as well  Thankfully ACS assessed me positive bcos now after this form 80 episode I have lost all faith in me


----------



## as1984

prseeker said:


> Keep the educational background info ON . As they will be asking about her education background in her form 80 as well.
> 
> They don't care about spouse education history if points are not claimed.


Hi prseeker,

I have a similar query and would be grateful if you can chip in...

While filling the eVisa form under my partner details, I have selected 'NO' for the question ' Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years' assuming that since I am not claiming any partner points, this information is irrelevant. Now I need to fill in form 80 for her and the fact is that she has worked for couple of years in the last 10 years... I am now putting her employment information in Form 80 as hiding it would make no sense but was wondering how to manage the contradiction in the information on eVisa form and Form 80...

Appreciate any guidance on this..


----------



## escobarandres32

AuzLover said:


> escobarandres32, Congrats on the Grant! I have a doubt, after getting grand what are the further steps? How do we get visa stamped in our passport?


Australia is now visa label-free. This means you do not need a visa label in your passport to travel to, enter or stay in Australia. Please see this link How much will a label cost?

Australian visas are recorded electronically. You do not need a visa label in your passport to travel to, enter or stay in Australia. If you want a visa label, you will need to ask for one and pay the Visa Evidence Charge (VEC). 

Visa evidence charge (VEC) (see this link - Fees and charges for visas -)

The Australian Government does not require you to have a visa label in your passport to travel to, enter or remain in Australia.

You can request and pay for a visa label if you have a current Australian visa.

Regardless of when your visa application was lodged, or your visa granted, you will be charged if you request a visa label.

The charge for a visa label is $70.

For more information on the VEC, including exemptions and how to make a request refer to Form 1405​.

Hope this information helps!


----------



## AuzLover

escobarandres32 said:


> Australia is now visa label-free. This means you do not need a visa label in your passport to travel to, enter or stay in Australia. Please see this link How much will a label cost?
> 
> Australian visas are recorded electronically. You do not need a visa label in your passport to travel to, enter or stay in Australia. If you want a visa label, you will need to ask for one and pay the Visa Evidence Charge (VEC).
> 
> Visa evidence charge (VEC) (see this link - Fees and charges for visas -)
> 
> The Australian Government does not require you to have a visa label in your passport to travel to, enter or remain in Australia.
> 
> You can request and pay for a visa label if you have a current Australian visa.
> 
> Regardless of when your visa application was lodged, or your visa granted, you will be charged if you request a visa label.
> 
> The charge for a visa label is $70.
> 
> For more information on the VEC, including exemptions and how to make a request refer to Form 1405​.
> 
> Hope this information helps!


Thats Great! Thanks escobarandres32 for the info, this is something new to me


----------



## VidyaS

harbhar said:


> Using Mac should not be the problem. I think the problem is when you are merging, the main PDF still has its form fields enabled.
> 
> Try following these steps:
> 
> 1. Fill Form 80 using Foxit reader.
> 2. Print this to another PDF using CutePDF. This way you remove the form fields and PDF becomes non editable.
> 3. Now take the print of page 19 and scan it to keep it ready for merging.
> 4. Use PDFSAM's Visual Ordering tab to remove unsigned page 19 and add the signed page 19.
> 5. Job Done.


Dear Harbhar,

Regarding Form 80, did you submit it during the initial stage of eVisa application or submitted when CO asked for it ? My agent informed me that there is requirement to upload Form 80 during initial application and need to be submitted once CO asks for it. I am completing my eVisa application form for 190 visa and yet to make the payment.

Thanks,


----------



## prseeker

as1984 said:


> Hi prseeker,
> 
> I have a similar query and would be grateful if you can chip in...
> 
> While filling the eVisa form under my partner details, I have selected 'NO' for the question ' Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years' assuming that since I am not claiming any partner points, this information is irrelevant. Now I need to fill in form 80 for her and the fact is that she has worked for couple of years in the last 10 years... I am now putting her employment information in Form 80 as hiding it would make no sense but was wondering how to manage the contradiction in the information on eVisa form and Form 80...
> 
> Appreciate any guidance on this..


Have you already paid the visa fees ? I am asking because once you pay the fees application gets locked and its not editable any more . 

If you have not paid the visa fees , I will suggest you to fill in the work history for spose there as well .

But if you have paid the visa fees , go ahead and provide the history in form 80 . Do not get stressed about ot Form 80 is character assessment form and though I highly doubt it but if you are asked about discrepancy from CO , you can explain to him/her as reason is quite understandable. 

Forget about spouse in my case I I didn't get my initial 1 year of experience assessed by ACS nor did I mentioned in Visa application as I don't have any supporting documents for it . Still I mentioned it in Form 80 and quite sure that this should not be a problem .

Basic idea is to be as truthful as you can , don't worry about it . You should b fine . Concentrate on other aspects of PR , these are petty issues and won't be a show stopper for you . 

Regards


----------



## harbhar

VidyaS said:


> Dear Harbhar,
> 
> Regarding Form 80, did you submit it during the initial stage of eVisa application or submitted when CO asked for it ? My agent informed me that there is requirement to upload Form 80 during initial application and need to be submitted once CO asks for it. I am completing my eVisa application form for 190 visa and yet to make the payment.
> 
> Thanks,


I did a mistake of waiting till CO asks for it. Please don't do it. Submit as early as possible. It adds lot of value and credibility to your case. There is no rule that Form 80 has to be submitted only when the CO asks.


----------



## prseeker

VidyaS said:


> Dear Harbhar,
> 
> Regarding Form 80, did you submit it during the initial stage of eVisa application or submitted when CO asked for it ? My agent informed me that there is requirement to upload Form 80 during initial application and need to be submitted once CO asks for it. I am completing my eVisa application form for 190 visa and yet to make the payment.
> 
> Thanks,


Dear VidyaS , 

General notion here is try front loading as much as documents you can as it might result in direct grant . 

Timings of Form 80 are irrelevant , if you have it ready , upload it . 

Have it been the case with PCC or Meds I would have suggested you to wait as they decide the time you get to make the initial entry for activating your PR.

This is one of the reasons I love the agents so much  , they will give you all the misleading information . Always take their advice with a pitch of salt .

Regards


----------



## harbhar

prseeker said:


> But I was 100% sure that some guys have done it here , that is without taking the printouts and merging it .


Quote me. I did it without taking any printouts. Ask me if anyone needs any help on how to do this.


----------



## as1984

prseeker said:


> Have you already paid the visa fees ? I am asking because once you pay the fees application gets locked and its not editable any more .
> 
> If you have not paid the visa fees , I will suggest you to fill in the work history for spose there as well .
> 
> But if you have paid the visa fees , go ahead and provide the history in form 80 . Do not get stressed about ot Form 80 is character assessment form and though I highly doubt it but if you are asked about discrepancy from CO , you can explain to him/her as reason is quite understandable.
> 
> Forget about spouse in my case I I didn't get my initial 1 year of experience assessed by ACS nor did I mentioned in Visa application as I don't have any supporting documents for it . Still I mentioned it in Form 80 and quite sure that this should not be a problem .
> 
> Basic idea is to be as truthful as you can , don't worry about it . You should b fine . Concentrate on other aspects of PR , these are petty issues and won't be a show stopper for you .
> 
> Regards


Thanks a lot for your guidance prseeker....

I have already paid the visa fees and now in the process of submitting docs...

I have been losing my sleep over it and was wondering if I need to fill in form 1023 ' Notification of Incorrect answer' but i guess its too trivial a matter... I would just go ahead and fill in the details in form 80 and will clarify it at a later stage in case CO comes back....

Trust that should suffice....


----------



## ykps

my PCC document is in french, we need to translate the same to English, can any one help with the template or what is the process to translate.
Thanks


----------



## gkkumar

VidyaS said:


> Dear Harbhar,
> 
> Regarding Form 80, did you submit it during the initial stage of eVisa application or submitted when CO asked for it ? My agent informed me that there is requirement to upload Form 80 during initial application and need to be submitted once CO asks for it. I am completing my eVisa application form for 190 visa and yet to make the payment.
> 
> Thanks,


My experience : 

They ask form 80 at the beginning as they need to fill out the application form - Form 80 contains all the information of the application. 

Then, they do not upload it actually with all other documents. We need to follow up with them to upload. as I am presently doing. 

These agents are best to delay your application. If you see in my signature - there was a delay of 20 days for my application to be lodged, after I received the invite. The agent was whole and sole responsible for this delay as that fellow did not let me know the list of documents to be submitted in advance. Then they take their own sweet time - for audit and other stages. Its irritating.


----------



## DSS

mandarn10 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Got the golden mail on 17th March....feeling very happy  :first:
> 
> A Huge THANKS to this forum and all the members for their continuous help and suggestions. ray2:
> 
> Rough time line for my case is as follows;
> 
> ACS- APR 2013
> EOI- May 2013
> Invite - July 2013
> Application lodged- Aug 013
> CO Allocation - Nov 2013
> Application put on a hold till Feb 14 for delivery of a child
> PCC, Medicals and child addition done by 3rd March 2014
> 
> VISA GRANT - 17 March
> Flying - June 2014 (most probably) lane:



congrats.


----------



## as1984

Guys,

I have a quick query and would appreciate any guidance on the same..

I am applying for 190 visa under the job code, Financial Investment Adviser and i have a doubt regarding the docs I need to submit.

Firstly I am not claiming any points for work experience but a min of 1 year work exp was mandatory for me to get a +ve assessment for Vetassess. I have been assessed as follows :

1. Company 1 : Not assessed as it is not relevant to the occupation so Vetassess hasn't even talked about it in the outcome letter.
2. Company 2 : At least 1 year exp is relevant to the nominated occupation.

On the above basis and my relevant education I was assessed as positive...

Now the queries are as follows:

1. Should I be submitting any proofs for Company 1 as it is irrelevant to my nominated job occupation but does prove the employment i stated in eVisa form ?

2. Should I be submitting any proofs for Company 2 because although i am not claiming any points for the experience but a 1 year exp was crucial in getting a +ve assessment so CO might be interested in looking at it..

Appreciate any guidance on this please.

PS: I have all the proofs ready for the both the companies but just dont wanna overwhelm the CO with too many docs..The whole aim is to make his job easy so that he makes mine


----------



## DSS

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI DSS,
> 
> Could you please update your timeline in your signature. Would help us in understanding the awaited duration.



Hi Neville Smith


My signature has been updated. My case is been going on for more than a year. every cases vary. so cant really predict. good luck for your future endeavour.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



DSS said:


> Hi Neville Smith
> 
> 
> My signature has been updated. My case is been going on for more than a year. every cases vary. so cant really predict. good luck for your future endeavour.


Hi DSS,

Thanks.

What is your subclass. As i see you had lodged your Visa after me and have a CO assigned, which is good to know. Hence the question on the subclass.

All the best for a speedy grant.


----------



## DSS

Neville Smith said:


> Hi DSS,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> What is your subclass. As i see you had lodged your Visa after me and have a CO assigned, which is good to know. Hence the question on the subclass.
> 
> All the best for a speedy grant.



189 visa. Analyst Programmer - 261311 with 60 points


----------



## prabhuranjan

Hi Friends, 

I have two issues now with my application . i have already submited the application and paid the fees. 

Issue1 : As my wife is a government employee, i am unable to get PCC without NOC from her department. Looks like they will never provide the NOC for her. So , she planned to resign her Job. Which will also take a lot of time to get all the relieving letters. So PCC i see no possibility in less than 6 months

Issue2 : While filling the application, there was a column, for Non-Migrating Dependents, in that column, i filled my mother details. I thought this was only for information purpose. After submitting the application. My Mother name is shown and show recommended documents as pCC , Med, and 1221 documents 



Please clarify , how to address this situation.

Best regards,
Prabhu


----------



## Rokar

HI

Can anyone help me out in getting the information for the Medicals.

We called up apollo hospital in chennai for the medics and they asked us to bring the document for getting it done with the HAP id

How do we get the HAP id. Where can we get the HAP id.

Your response to the query is highly appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## rbk79

*Help pls....*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. Just planning to apply for PR in subclass 189. I have few queries and i would be thankful for some one to help me out.

I am planning to apply under ANZSCO CODE : 261112 - System Analyst
1. DOB - Jan 1980
2. Education - B.Sc in chemistry (2002), MBA (2009), M.Sc IT(2012 - Distance education)
3. Work experience - Jan 2003 to till date - Around 10 years
4. ielts- 7

I would like to know how the points would be calculated as per new rules ? can the M.Sc IT be considered and Should i go for skill assessment to ACS directly, if i do so how much points can i get for my experience? Or If i discard my master degrees and go through RPL for skill assessment how much points will i get for my experience. Can someone explain in detail which would be the best solution to get maximum points for my experience. I am really confused , awaiting a kind reply .... 

thanks

SOMEBODY PLS HELP.......


----------



## gyan

It seems subclass 190 is being ignored for now. For last 15 days almost no grants for this subclass.

God knows what are they planning.


----------



## haisergeant

rbk79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Just planning to apply for PR in subclass 189. I have few queries and i would be thankful for some one to help me out.
> 
> I am planning to apply under ANZSCO CODE : 261112 - System Analyst
> 1. DOB - Jan 1980
> 2. Education - B.Sc in chemistry (2002), MBA (2009), M.Sc IT(2012 - Distance education)
> 3. Work experience - Jan 2003 to till date - Around 10 years
> 4. ielts- 7
> 
> I would like to know how the points would be calculated as per new rules ? can the M.Sc IT be considered and Should i go for skill assessment to ACS directly, if i do so how much points can i get for my experience? Or If i discard my master degrees and go through RPL for skill assessment how much points will i get for my experience. Can someone explain in detail which would be the best solution to get maximum points for my experience. I am really confused , awaiting a kind reply ....
> 
> thanks
> 
> SOMEBODY PLS HELP.......


Did you take skill assessment? I see that you studied chemistry, which is differ from IT major. So you are likely to be reduced your 10 years of experience.

I think you should take skill assessment first to see how many points you have.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Today I went to the Police Station for PCC, Pre-Verification in Bangalore.

The formalities were complete in less than 15 minutes. In the end gave him my regards . Now waiting for them to upload the details so that i get a message from Passport office to collect the PCC.

Also waiting for the Hospital to upload the medical reports. If all this is done before CO allocation then I believe the process might be a bit smoother as I have read for many applicant who front loaded all the documents.


----------



## Alnaibii

ykps said:


> my PCC document is in french, we need to translate the same to English, can any one help with the template or what is the process to translate.
> Thanks


I think you need a certified translator. Your own translation will not be accepted.


----------



## rajfirst

ykps said:


> my PCC document is in french, we need to translate the same to English, can any one help with the template or what is the process to translate.
> Thanks


Only NAATI certified Translator's Translation will be accepted.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



mandarn10 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Got the golden mail on 17th March....feeling very happy  :first:
> 
> A Huge THANKS to this forum and all the members for their continuous help and suggestions. ray2:
> 
> Rough time line for my case is as follows;
> 
> ACS- APR 2013
> EOI- May 2013
> Invite - July 2013
> Application lodged- Aug 013
> CO Allocation - Nov 2013
> Application put on a hold till Feb 14 for delivery of a child
> PCC, Medicals and child addition done by 3rd March 2014
> 
> VISA GRANT - 17 March
> Flying - June 2014 (most probably) lane:


Hi Mandaran,

Worth the wait. Congrats and God bless you with the new life in Australia.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



harneek said:


> Dear expats,
> 
> As per the recent grant data in this forum depicts, only 189 visa is getting the grants, whether offshore or onshore BUT as per DIAC site, 190 visa in priority group 3 and ahead of 189 visa group i.e. priority group 4.:attention:
> 
> Dear Seniors/Experts - Pl enlighten this
> 
> Feeling :crazy:


.

Hi Harneek,

Got the same feeling, but it could just be our perception. Lets hope it is not.

BTW, when where you assigned a CO, and how long has it been.


----------



## prseeker

Rokar said:


> HI
> 
> Can anyone help me out in getting the information for the Medicals.
> 
> We called up apollo hospital in chennai for the medics and they asked us to bring the document for getting it done with the HAP id
> 
> How do we get the HAP id. Where can we get the HAP id.
> 
> Your response to the query is highly appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi , 

On your Visa application page , below every applicants name there is a link "Organize your health examination " . Click on it , fill in the details and submit it . This is how you will generate your hap id .


----------



## prseeker

as1984 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a quick query and would appreciate any guidance on the same..
> 
> I am applying for 190 visa under the job code, Financial Investment Adviser and i have a doubt regarding the docs I need to submit.
> 
> Firstly I am not claiming any points for work experience but a min of 1 year work exp was mandatory for me to get a +ve assessment for Vetassess. I have been assessed as follows :
> 
> 1. Company 1 : Not assessed as it is not relevant to the occupation so Vetassess hasn't even talked about it in the outcome letter.
> 2. Company 2 : At least 1 year exp is relevant to the nominated occupation.
> 
> On the above basis and my relevant education I was assessed as positive...
> 
> Now the queries are as follows:
> 
> 1. Should I be submitting any proofs for Company 1 as it is irrelevant to my nominated job occupation but does prove the employment i stated in eVisa form ?
> 
> 2. Should I be submitting any proofs for Company 2 because although i am not claiming any points for the experience but a 1 year exp was crucial in getting a +ve assessment so CO might be interested in looking at it..
> 
> Appreciate any guidance on this please.
> 
> PS: I have all the proofs ready for the both the companies but just dont wanna overwhelm the CO with too many docs..The whole aim is to make his job easy so that he makes mine


Hii , 

1. No need to submit the documents for any work experience which is not relevant and you are not claiming points for it . 

But some people here do it , if they have them handy . 

2. Again you don't have to provide any documents as you are not claiming any points for it , but in this case please provide them as they played role in assessment .

Actually people think other way round , they want to give as much as documents they can . 

As they think that over providing the documents is not a problem but under providing them can be . Almost same logic which we apply while buying or ordering whiskey


----------



## sourima

nataraj86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got a question. I gave my friend's house address as my residential and communication address to DIAC in the application. Because i m not sure how long i am going to be in my rental house. So to keep my contact details fixed, i have given my friend's address where he lives permanently.
> 
> But I do not have any proof for the address which i have given.
> 
> Will there be any issue? Will DIAc ask for any proof in future?
> 
> Hope some one can advise me.


---------------------------
was there an answer to this question?


----------



## as1984

prseeker said:


> Hii ,
> 
> 1. No need to submit the documents for any work experience which is not relevant and you are not claiming points for it .
> 
> But some people here do it , if they have them handy .
> 
> 2. Again you don't have to provide any documents as you are not claiming any points for it , but in this case please provide them as they played role in assessment .
> 
> Actually people think other way round , they want to give as much as documents they can .
> 
> As they think that over providing the documents is not a problem but under providing them can be . Almost same logic which we apply while buying or ordering whiskey


Thanks for the advice perseeker..

Not sure if this logic will work for visa application but surely does wonders while ordering whiskey

:focus: looks like i will submit all these docs at least for company 2..

Appreciate your guidance..


----------



## nectar_s

Rokar said:


> HI
> 
> Can anyone help me out in getting the information for the Medicals.
> 
> We called up apollo hospital in chennai for the medics and they asked us to bring the document for getting it done with the HAP id
> 
> How do we get the HAP id. Where can we get the HAP id.
> 
> Your response to the query is highly appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance




Go to immi account, you are in the upload documents page – click on organise your health examination , answer a few questions , once submitted. E-medical letter would be generated which contains the HAP id.


----------



## Aus189visa

My Visa page has following text for Health Exam. 



> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


is this a normal msg to everyone and will this change in couple of days ? 

Also I have Recommended list of documents with link appearing under my name and my wife's name, but there is also Attach documents link separately. Which one to use ? 

Whats the maximum number of documents that can be attached to the application ? 

Please assist.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Aus189visa said:


> My Visa page has following text for Health Exam.
> 
> 
> 
> is this a normal msg to everyone and will this change in couple of days ?
> 
> Also I have Recommended list of documents with link appearing under my name and my wife's name, but there is also Attach documents link separately. Which one to use ?
> 
> Whats the maximum number of documents that can be attached to the application ?
> 
> Please assist.


Maximum 60 documents and each file not exceeding 5 MB.


----------



## lovetosmack

Anyone knows if we can add more dependents for medical tests even after submitting the 'My Health Declarations'?


----------



## tingting

Dear Seniors,

I am new to this forum.

Please help me regarding my work experience. Recently I got assessment result from ACS like below:

The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 08/08 – 04/12 (3 yrs 8 mnths)
Position: Network Engineer


My work experiences are like:

Network Engineer (08/08 – 04/12 (3 yrs 8 mnths))
ITIL Process Analyst (04/12- 04/13- 1 yr
Network and System Administrator ( 05/13-current – 11 mnths)

Please let me know what will me my experience considered for VISA Points by DIAC as ACS is reducing 2 yrs from total experience.

I am very confused…… Please help


----------



## portugue

Has anyone got their visa 190 recently? How long did you have to wait for CO? I have been waiting for the last 7 weeks...and still nothing! PCC and Medicals uploaded. 

Thanks


----------



## gkkumar

rohit1_sharma said:


> Today I went to the Police Station for PCC, Pre-Verification in Bangalore.
> 
> The formalities were complete in less than 15 minutes. In the end gave him my regards . Now waiting for them to upload the details so that i get a message from Passport office to collect the PCC.
> 
> Also waiting for the Hospital to upload the medical reports. If all this is done before CO allocation then I believe the process might be a bit smoother as I have read for many applicant who front loaded all the documents.


What ? Did you go to the police station for pre-verification ? Didn't they come to your home ?


----------



## psaiprasant

Hello Everyone,

Coming straight to the point.

My Profile
Age - 25 (30 points)
Btech Computer Science (15 points)
Work Experience - 2 yrs 2months (still working) in I.T. (not sure if I'll get any points)
IELTS - will appear for the exam (expecting to score 8 which will fetch 20 points)
- in case if I score 7 in IELTS (10 points) then my total points - 55, I've seen state sponsorship gives you 5 points

Question : (* Assuming my IELTS score - 7 (10 points))

1) Shall I proceed to apply for visa.
2) What's the probability of getting Visa (subclass 189).

Please let me know If any further info. is required.

Thanks in advance


----------



## p_sherman

psaiprasant said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Coming straight to the point.
> 
> My Profile
> Age - 25 (30 points)
> Btech Computer Science (15 points)
> Work Experience - 2 yrs 2months (still working) in I.T. (not sure if I'll get any points)
> IELTS - will appear for the exam (expecting to score 8 which will fetch 20 points)
> - in case if I score 7 in IELTS (10 points) then my total points - 55, I've seen state sponsorship gives you 5 points
> 
> Question : (* Assuming my IELTS score - 7 (10 points))
> 
> 1) Shall I proceed to apply for visa.
> 2) What's the probability of getting Visa (subclass 189).
> 
> Please let me know If any further info. is required.
> 
> Thanks in advance


1) Yes.
2) Good chance if you score IELTS 8. 0% if you score IELTS 7.


----------



## gsukumar27

gkkumar said:


> Ohh wow.. another 190 CO allocation for Feb.. Generally it may take from 10 minutes to a couple of months.. There have been cases where in the CO gave the grant within 10 minutes after they received the asked documents and there are people waiting for months after docs submission. It all depends upon your case. On average, it should take from 15 days to one month - keeping in view the present situation.
> 
> Good Luck !!



Hi..thank you very much for your reply...ya as u told hoping for the best outcome...will update you once after submitting the docs....


----------



## dhawalswamy

Alnaibii said:


> I think you need a certified translator. Your own translation will not be accepted.



I am also having PCC of Africa in French. Foreign language documents need to be translated by certified translators.

refer to
Translation portal: translation jobs, translation agencies, freelance translators and much more

i found certified translator on this website.

average charge is approximately 1000 INR per page


----------



## Santhosh.15

dhawalswamy said:


> I am also having PCC of Africa in French. Foreign language documents need to be translated by certified translators.
> 
> refer to
> Translation portal: translation jobs, translation agencies, freelance translators and much more
> 
> i found certified translator on this website.
> 
> average charge is approximately 1000 INR per page


Dhawal

I have a pcc addressing one of my employer which i have taken 3 weeks ago in Arabic....can i translate it for visa purpose, i was bit apprehensive as it is specifically addressing my employer.

Santhosh


----------



## VidyaS

tingting said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> Please help me regarding my work experience. Recently I got assessment result from ACS like below:
> 
> The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 08/08 – 04/12 (3 yrs 8 mnths)
> Position: Network Engineer
> 
> 
> My work experiences are like:
> 
> Network Engineer (08/08 – 04/12 (3 yrs 8 mnths))
> ITIL Process Analyst (04/12- 04/13- 1 yr
> Network and System Administrator ( 05/13-current – 11 mnths)
> 
> Please let me know what will me my experience considered for VISA Points by DIAC as ACS is reducing 2 yrs from total experience.
> 
> I am very confused…… Please help


Hi,

Work experience counted during Visa application is the same as what you received in your ACS assessment result.

Thanks


----------



## VidyaS

Dear Friends,

Regarding the questions appearing for eMedical, there is a question regarding yellow fever. I had yellow fever around 10 years back and now my blood test results are fine. There is no sign of yellow fever. Do I need to still update as "Yes" against this question ? If yes, what should I provide under details ? Will this affect my visa application ?

Your early response is much appreciated..

Thanks


----------



## VidyaS

prseeker said:


> Dear VidyaS ,
> 
> General notion here is try front loading as much as documents you can as it might result in direct grant .
> 
> Timings of Form 80 are irrelevant , if you have it ready , upload it .
> 
> Have it been the case with PCC or Meds I would have suggested you to wait as they decide the time you get to make the initial entry for activating your PR.
> 
> This is one of the reasons I love the agents so much  , they will give you all the misleading information . Always take their advice with a pitch of salt .
> 
> Regards



Dear Prseeker,

Thanks for your response and guidance. There is no option listed under Type of documents to upload Form 80. So where should I upload that ? 
Also, it is showing "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form". Is this the same as Form 80 ? It is shown under my Spouse Name and not shown for me.

Thanks,


----------



## as1984

VidyaS said:


> Dear Prseeker,
> 
> Thanks for your response and guidance. There is no option listed under Type of documents to upload Form 80. So where should I upload that ?
> Also, it is showing "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form". Is this the same as Form 80 ? It is shown under my Spouse Name and not shown for me.
> 
> Thanks,


It will show as an option in the drop down list against 'Character, evidence of' ..Also form 1221 is a subset of form 80 so if you are filling form 80 then it is just a copy paste job...i am also in a similar scenario..form 1221 only under my spouse name....


----------



## rbk79

*Help pls....*



haisergeant said:


> Did you take skill assessment? I see that you studied chemistry, which is differ from IT major. So you are likely to be reduced your 10 years of experience.
> 
> I think you should take skill assessment first to see how many points you have.


Hi,

Thanks for your feed back, thats what i wanted to know. What if i apply for skill assessment and i miss out on points. if i don't get points for my experience i cannot get to 60 points. i need some suggestions on how to proceed. can we reapply for skill assessment if i cannot score enough points sorry for being so lame.....


----------



## prseeker

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Regarding the questions appearing for eMedical, there is a question regarding yellow fever. I had yellow fever around 10 years back and now my blood test results are fine. There is no sign of yellow fever. Do I need to still update as "Yes" against this question ? If yes, what should I provide under details ? Will this affect my visa application ?
> 
> Your early response is much appreciated..
> 
> Thanks


Dear VidyaS , 

You can and should mark yes for yellow fever . Let me assure you , that won't work against you and can not be a show stopper . 
They are only concerned of contagious illness or something which will add burden on Australia's financial resources.

Best of luck


----------



## prseeker

VidyaS said:


> Dear Prseeker,
> 
> Thanks for your response and guidance. There is no option listed under Type of documents to upload Form 80. So where should I upload that ?
> Also, it is showing "Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form". Is this the same as Form 80 ? It is shown under my Spouse Name and not shown for me.
> 
> Thanks,


Yes as told by fellow member upload it under "Evidence of character " . 

99.99% times CO will not ask for Form 1221 but please prepare it as it is subset of form 80 .


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi all,

In eVisa page there is a link to attach skill assessment and Ielts result and in help section it is mentioned *"Please provide a certified copy of your Skills Assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body."* and same is mentioned for IELTS.

Whereas I have gone through many previous queries for document attestationn and found that attestation not required for these 2 documents. 

Should I go ahead without attestation of these 2 docs?

Please suggest.

Maq


----------



## prseeker

maq_qatar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In eVisa page there is a link to attach skill assessment and Ielts result and in help section it is mentioned *"Please provide a certified copy of your Skills Assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body."* and same is mentioned for IELTS.
> 
> Whereas I have gone through many previous queries for document attestationn and found that attestation not required for these 2 documents.
> 
> Should I go ahead without attestation of these 2 docs?
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Maq


Yes . Color scan copy of any document will do.


----------



## p_sherman

rbk79 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your feed back, thats what i wanted to know. What if i apply for skill assessment and i miss out on points. if i don't get points for my experience i cannot get to 60 points. i need some suggestions on how to proceed. can we reapply for skill assessment if i cannot score enough points sorry for being so lame.....


If you cannot get 60 points, you cannot apply for a 189/190.

Go to the skillselect website and check out the points test, and see which test gives you the points you need to hit 60, and somehow work towards passing that test.


----------



## bu_usa

Senior Expats,

Please help with few confusions. I am currently in process of lodging application and have stumbled upon the question where I need to provide addresses where I have lived in.

- My usual country of residence would be United States as I have been here for little over 2 years now. Is that correct?

- In past I lived in Australia for little less than 3 months, should I mention that?

- Rest of my time I lived in India, but in different cities almost every 2 years. so, how far long should I go back? Should I go back 10 years in total or do I need to go more?


Thanks a ton as always.


----------



## chiku2006

bu_usa said:


> Senior Expats,
> 
> Please help with few confusions. I am currently in process of lodging application and have stumbled upon the question where I need to provide addresses where I have lived in.
> 
> - My usual country of residence would be United States as I have been here for little over 2 years now. Is that correct?
> 
> - In past I lived in Australia for little less than 3 months, should I mention that?
> 
> - Rest of my time I lived in India, but in different cities almost every 2 years. so, how far long should I go back? Should I go back 10 years in total or do I need to go more?
> 
> Thanks a ton as always.


You need to give details of last 10 years and do give them complete information. . Dont hide anything. .


----------



## bu_usa

chiku2006 said:


> You need to give details of last 10 years and do give them complete information. . Dont hide anything. .


Well I intend to, however during my visit to Aus, I lived in several hotels which I dont have detail of to provide the address. Do we at some point need to provide proof of address?

Like wise, I dont have the address and proof of places I lived in 2004 - 2006. What should be my best bet then. Can I just mention the city name?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

bu_usa said:


> Senior Expats,
> 
> Please help with few confusions. I am currently in process of lodging application and have stumbled upon the question where I need to provide addresses where I have lived in.
> 
> - My usual country of residence would be United States as I have been here for little over 2 years now. Is that correct?
> 
> - In past I lived in Australia for little less than 3 months, should I mention that?
> 
> - Rest of my time I lived in India, but in different cities almost every 2 years. so, how far long should I go back? Should I go back 10 years in total or do I need to go more?
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton as always.


Yes if you are living in a country for more than 1 year then that is your usual country of residence unless you are planning to move back to India in near future then India will be the right answer.

You need to mention all the visits outside the Country of Issuance of Passport. It means all visits including Short and Long stays. 

For Address details, You should provide every address you have stayed in last 10 years in any country.

If you run out of space for above answers in the form 80 then you can use Part K of the form to add additional information and add as many Park K forms to provide all relevant info if you need more space.

At a later stage you will need PCC for all the countries you have stayed in for more than 1 year.


----------



## ShadyJawad

I have lodged my visa subclass 190 on 11 Feb. My medical done on 17 Feb. Just today my health status has changed into _*(The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for)*_
I am happy for this slight movement as i was believing they won't touch our 190 visa applications until July.


----------



## blr.shilpa

Clarification regarding partner skills points. 

In my case i am applying for Permanent Residence under 189 category, and I am the secondary applicant. I have this knowledge that seconday and primary applicant should be assessed under ANZSCO which fall in SOL, but should seconday applicant have any minimum years of experience that is assessed by ACS to claim points under partner skills?

Please help clarify this question.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

blr.shilpa said:


> Clarification regarding partner skills points.
> 
> In my case i am applying for Permanent Residence under 189 category, and I am the secondary applicant. I have this knowledge that seconday and primary applicant should be assessed under ANZSCO which fall in SOL, but should seconday applicant have any minimum years of experience that is assessed by ACS to claim points under partner skills?
> 
> Please help clarify this question.


Hi, 

There are only 2 parameters fulfilling which partner points are given. 

1. Positive Skill assessment done for a occupation which is on the same SOL for primary applicant 

2. Ielts test result having mimium 6.0 bands for each parameter of an IELTS test.

There is no mention of how many years of experience should be there for secondary applicant.. Just a positive Skill assessment will do the trick.


----------



## SuperDuperMan

portugue said:


> Has anyone got their visa 190 recently? How long did you have to wait for CO? I have been waiting for the last 7 weeks...and still nothing! PCC and Medicals uploaded.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Portuge, i too was wondering about timelines. however, would be useful if you add, in your signature, your current application milestones and timelines. That would give everyone else a better idea.


----------



## chiku2006

bu_usa said:


> Well I intend to, however during my visit to Aus, I lived in several hotels which I dont have detail of to provide the address. Do we at some point need to provide proof of address?
> 
> Like wise, I dont have the address and proof of places I lived in 2004 - 2006. What should be my best bet then. Can I just mention the city name?


In form 80, there are two kind of details which one needs to provide.

Firstly, your addresses in your country of residence during a period of last 10 years.

Secondly, your travel history of last 10 years where you need to give details of entry, exit, days of stay in the country and reason of visit.

Please do not get confused between the two.

I am into sales and marketing and travel all over the world, if I was supposed to provide details of my short stays (hotel names and addresses) then I would have gone crazy...


----------



## blr.shilpa

Thanks Deepslogin,

I have got my ACS result yesterday, and here is the text:
*Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 

Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed XXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

The following employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.*
This means i have a positive result right? 
And i have required IELTS score. Waiting for my Husband's ACS results.


----------



## sunil chopra

Today I got the following response from my case officer.`This application is decision ready, however finalization is currently restricted. Please read below and be assured that I will finalise this application as soon as I am able, but be aware that may not occur until after July 1' does it mean that we will get our grant in July only


----------



## rajforu86

sunil chopra said:


> Today I got the following response from my case officer.`This application is decision ready, however finalization is currently restricted. Please read below and be assured that I will finalise this application as soon as I am able, but be aware that may not occur until after July 1' does it mean that we will get our grant in July only


Hi Sunil
When did you lodged your application with DIBP.? When CO assigned to your case? What is your visa type 189/190 and Onshore/offshore? If 190 which occupation and which State? When did complete all all your pending work after CO allocation?


----------



## oz123

Hi,
Congrats Shilpa! Keep going.



Cheers,
Oz123


----------



## sunil chopra

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Sunil
> When did you lodged your application with DIBP.? When CO assigned to your case? What is your visa type 189/190 and Onshore/offshore? If 190 which occupation and which State? When did complete all all your pending work after CO allocation?


Lodged 18th Dec, CO allocation 17th Feb, 190, offshore, SA, 6th march


----------



## bu_usa

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yes if you are living in a country for more than 1 year then that is your usual country of residence unless you are planning to move back to India in near future then India will be the right answer.
> 
> You need to mention all the visits outside the Country of Issuance of Passport. It means all visits including Short and Long stays.
> 
> For Address details, You should provide every address you have stayed in last 10 years in any country.
> 
> If you run out of space for above answers in the form 80 then you can use Part K of the form to add additional information and add as many Park K forms to provide all relevant info if you need more space.
> 
> At a later stage you will need PCC for all the countries you have stayed in for more than 1 year.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## rajforu86

sunil chopra said:


> Lodged 18th Dec, CO allocation 17th Feb, 190, offshore, SA, 6th march


Hi Sunil

It's pretty much same with me..mine 5th Dec lodged, 23rd Jan CO allocation, VIC 190, Onshore, 5th March completion of pending work.
But my CO told me that she will try her best but can't guarantee the date ..:-(


----------



## bu_usa

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yes if you are living in a country for more than 1 year then that is your usual country of residence unless you are planning to move back to India in near future then India will be the right answer.
> 
> You need to mention all the visits outside the Country of Issuance of Passport. It means all visits including Short and Long stays.
> 
> For Address details, You should provide every address you have stayed in last 10 years in any country.
> 
> If you run out of space for above answers in the form 80 then you can use Part K of the form to add additional information and add as many Park K forms to provide all relevant info if you need more space.
> 
> At a later stage you will need PCC for all the countries you have stayed in for more than 1 year.


Thanks Rohit!

Would we be asked of the address proof at later stage for the addresses provided?

I don't remember my residential address that I lived in 2005, so I provided my employer address for that period as I can provide the employment document with employer's address for that period. Is that ok?


----------



## sathishkare

Hi All,

Happy to share that I received grant yesterday - 25/3/2014

Sathish
__________________
189 |60 Points| EOI 7/8/2013| Invited - 16/12/2013| Visa Lodge- 30/1/2014|MEDS - 10/2/2014|CO assigned - 21/2/2014|PCC/Form 80 - 18/3/2014| Grant - 25/3/2014


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Best of luck Shilpa. 



blr.shilpa said:


> Thanks Deepslogin,
> 
> I have got my ACS result yesterday, and here is the text:
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed XXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> This means i have a positive result right?
> And i have required IELTS score. Waiting for my Husband's ACS results.


----------



## gkkumar

blr.shilpa said:


> Thanks Deepslogin,
> 
> I have got my ACS result yesterday, and here is the text:
> *Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> 
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from XXX University completed XXXX has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after October 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.*
> This means i have a positive result right?
> And i have required IELTS score. Waiting for my Husband's ACS results.


Positive, it is !!


----------



## gkkumar

sathishkare said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to share that I received grant yesterday - 25/3/2014
> 
> Sathish
> __________________
> 189 |60 Points| EOI 7/8/2013| Invited - 16/12/2013| Visa Lodge- 30/1/2014|MEDS - 10/2/2014|CO assigned - 21/2/2014|PCC/Form 80 - 18/3/2014| Grant - 25/3/2014


Congratulations !!


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



sathishkare said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to share that I received grant yesterday - 25/3/2014
> 
> Sathish
> __________________
> 189 |60 Points| EOI 7/8/2013| Invited - 16/12/2013| Visa Lodge- 30/1/2014|MEDS - 10/2/2014|CO assigned - 21/2/2014|PCC/Form 80 - 18/3/2014| Grant - 25/3/2014


.

Hi Sathish,

Congratulations on your grant. All the best in your new home - Australia.


----------



## gkkumar

sunil chopra said:


> Today I got the following response from my case officer.`This application is decision ready, however finalization is currently restricted. Please read below and be assured that I will finalise this application as soon as I am able, but be aware that may not occur until after July 1' does it mean that we will get our grant in July only


Good News : I think you cleared everything for the grant. Otherwise, they would have come back now itself. 

Bad News : You will need to wait until July. 

Seems most of the GSM applicant's situation will be the same until July.


----------



## lestervaz

*Subclass 189-Medical Results*

Hi Guys,

Can someone please save me the stress and probably provide some advice on the following:

I completed my medical on 21st March 2014.It has been 5 days since and my emedical information sheet shows my medical examination status as:

X-RAY-COMPLETED
MEDICAL EXAMINATION-COMPLETED
HIV TEST-INCOMPLETE

Now I know that I performed the blood test on the day and verified my details with Medibank clinic too.I am not sure why it says incomplete, and I know I don't have HIV.

The information sheet also states that the medical results have not yet submitted to Immigration yet.

So is this a cause of concern or a cause for patience?

Any advice will help at this point

Thanks Guys


----------



## prseeker

lestervaz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone please save me the stress and probably provide some advice on the following:
> 
> I completed my medical on 21st March 2014.It has been 5 days since and my emedical information sheet shows my medical examination status as:
> 
> X-RAY-COMPLETED
> MEDICAL EXAMINATION-COMPLETED
> HIV TEST-INCOMPLETE
> 
> Now I know that I performed the blood test on the day and verified my details with Medibank clinic too.I am not sure why it says incomplete, and I know I don't have HIV.
> 
> The information sheet also states that the medical results have not yet submitted to Immigration yet.
> 
> So is this a cause of concern or a cause for patience?
> 
> Any advice will help at this point
> 
> Thanks Guys


Your results are not submitted/uploaded yet . Maybe couple of more days . 

Don't take stress , I have a solution ..Get yourself a beer and some wings and relax!!


----------



## prseeker

sathishkare said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to share that I received grant yesterday - 25/3/2014
> 
> Sathish
> __________________
> 189 |60 Points| EOI 7/8/2013| Invited - 16/12/2013| Visa Lodge- 30/1/2014|MEDS - 10/2/2014|CO assigned - 21/2/2014|PCC/Form 80 - 18/3/2014| Grant - 25/3/2014


Congrats dude !!


----------



## p_sherman

sunil chopra said:


> Today I got the following response from my case officer.`This application is decision ready, however finalization is currently restricted. Please read below and be assured that I will finalise this application as soon as I am able, but be aware that may not occur until after July 1' does it mean that we will get our grant in July only


Sounds like good news, bar the wait. If they had wanted to reject your application, they would not have to wait until July. At least there's some clarity in your application now 

In other news, it seems like Form 80 just got a bit more painful.

Form 80 has been updated - more information needed

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf

I can only hope they don't make pending applicants re-fill it!


----------



## prseeker

p_sherman said:


> Sounds like good news, bar the wait. If they had wanted to reject your application, they would not have to wait until July. At least there's some clarity in your application now
> 
> In other news, it seems like Form 80 just got a bit more painful.
> 
> Form 80 has been updated - more information needed
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf
> 
> I can only hope they don't make pending applicants re-fill it!


Damn .. Are they serious ????


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hello folks I have a few questions. I have applies for 190 visa on 3/19. Thru reading this post I got to know that some of the visas have been granted and for some it will be granted in July. Is this true? Also I see some of you being able to check your visa status. Is there a link you could share. I did it through an agent so I wasn't knowing you could check the status. What user Id and password should I be using.


----------



## DSS

rajforu86 said:


> Hi Sunil
> 
> It's pretty much same with me..mine 5th Dec lodged, 23rd Jan CO allocation, VIC 190, Onshore, 5th March completion of pending work.
> But my CO told me that she will try her best but can't guarantee the date ..:-(


Hey Raj, 

Did u submit Form 80 to PM?


----------



## man111

prseeker said:


> Damn .. Are they serious ????


my Case officer asked for form 80 on 24th march 2014. I had already filled form that form and didn't upload until co ask .but today I FOUND OUT THE FORMAT HAS CHANGED. I :Hope we have to fill it again.any idea?

:frusty::frusty:


----------



## Realhuman

man111 said:


> my Case officer asked for form 80 on 24th march 2014. I had already filled form that form and didn't upload until co ask .but today I FOUND OUT THE FORMAT HAS CHANGED. I :Hope we have to fill it again.any idea?
> 
> :frusty::frusty:


What??? Where is new form...can you share the link please.


----------



## rajforu86

DSS said:


> Hey Raj,
> 
> Did u submit Form 80 to PM?


Hi 

I have submitted it after lodging my visa..on 6th Dec.why didn't you submit it?
Raj


----------



## visitkangaroos

Dear Friends,

I submitted the questionnaire for "Organize your health checkup" and answered No to all the questions. 
But now if I go back again to the questionnaire i feel it would have been better to answer Yes for one of the question and give the details. Is there a way I can correct it.

I am yet to undergo my medical tests. I see the some questionnaire in Form 26. So can i answer "yes" to this question over there and give the details.

Please suggest. Really confused and this is the reason i have delayed my medicals.


----------



## man111

Realhuman said:


> What??? Where is new form...can you share the link please.



Form 80 has been updated - more information needed

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## gkkumar

Realhuman said:


> What??? Where is new form...can you share the link please.


Yes please share the link, if the format has changed.


----------



## p_sherman

gkkumar said:


> Yes please share the link, if the format has changed.


gkkumar,

Please see the post before yours.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

bu_usa said:


> Thanks Rohit! Would we be asked of the address proof at later stage for the addresses provided? I don't remember my residential address that I lived in 2005, so I provided my employer address for that period as I can provide the employment document with employer's address for that period. Is that ok?


I don't think address proof will be needed. As you will provide National Police Clearance Certificate for all the places of residence for more than 10 years. It's mainly for information purpose for any future references.


----------



## DSS

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted it after lodging my visa..on 6th Dec.why didn't you submit it?
> Raj


PM did not ask. But it's ready.


----------



## rajforu86

DSS said:


> PM did not ask. But it's ready.


I think it's a mandatory one.why she didn't ask you for that I don't know.

Raj


----------



## visitkangaroos

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I submitted the questionnaire for "Organize your health checkup" and answered No to all the questions.
> But now if I go back again to the questionnaire i feel it would have been better to answer Yes for one of the question and give the details. Is there a way I can correct it.
> 
> I am yet to undergo my medical tests. I see the some questionnaire in Form 26. So can i answer "yes" to this question over there and give the details.
> 
> Please suggest. Really confused and this is the reason i have delayed my medicals.



Can some one with a similar situation please reply to this?


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Yes please share the link, if the format has changed.


Man this is too much of information but we will have to dig out details and give them. 

Actually, some of the asian candidates provide fake documents to gain immigration, no system is foolproof. .. even their credential checking is done randomly... thats why I have noticed candidates from western countries get their grants faster than other candidates as they can rely on authenticity of their docs and can verify them by simply sending an email to any department in the western world. . Whereas if they will send an email to the third world country's government department, you can imagine what will happen. .


----------



## AuzLover

*Functional English*

Is there something else other than IELTS/Letter from college stating that the language of instruction was in English to prove that the dependent have functional English?


----------



## Hedy

sunil chopra said:


> Today I got the following response from my case officer.`This application is decision ready, however finalization is currently restricted. Please read below and be assured that I will finalise this application as soon as I am able, but be aware that may not occur until after July 1' does it mean that we will get our grant in July only


Can you tell me please the initials of your case officer and which team?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

AuzLover said:


> Is there something else other than IELTS/Letter from college stating that the language of instruction was in English to prove that the dependent have functional English?


I don't think there can be any other option to prove proficiency in English for the dependent. I think if someone has completed their education in English then it should be fairly easy to score 4,5 Band in IELTS to prove this.

You can get more details at this link: SkillSelect – Functional English


----------



## DSS

AuzLover said:


> Is there something else other than IELTS/Letter from college stating that the language of instruction was in English to prove that the dependent have functional English?


Hi Auzlover


You may submit a letter from college indicating that ur medium of instruction is English. My husband has submitted the same. Our CO has not requested any further docs related to this. 

Hope this helps


----------



## AuzLover

DSS said:


> Hi Auzlover
> 
> 
> You may submit a letter from college indicating that ur medium of instruction is English. My husband has submitted the same. Our CO has not requested any further docs related to this.
> 
> Hope this helps


DSS, Rohit,

Thanks for your replies.

My problem is that my spouse's college is far away from where we stay now. And time constrains wont permit us to go for IELTS! thats why searching for another option


----------



## visakar

Hi Seniors,

I have already submitted Form 80 as per the old format, does it needs to resubmitted.



man111 said:


> Form 80 has been updated - more information needed
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## DSS

AuzLover said:


> DSS, Rohit,
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> My problem is that my spouse's college is far away from where we stay now. And time constrains wont permit us to go for IELTS! thats why searching for another option


What's ur spouse qualification? Is it possible for u guys to get a letter from junior college or secondary school. Submit transfer certificates from college which might have medium of instruction written or examinations held? Some reference like that also would do. But I recommend to obtain a letter from institute where u have studied or sit for IELTS


----------



## DSS

Guys, any idea how long to wait if my CO says that my visa is under active processing what does it indicate. I'm 189 applicant


----------



## samysunny

DSS said:


> Guys, any idea how long to wait if my CO says that my visa is under active processing what does it indicate. I'm 189 applicant



Hello DSS,

Could you disclose what were the docs they requested by CO?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

How do I verify if the Hospital has uploaded the medical reports? Can someone please tell where and what should I look for?


----------



## Hedy

rohit1_sharma said:


> How do I verify if the Hospital has uploaded the medical reports? Can someone please tell where and what should I look for?


Through DIAC emedical website


----------



## Bluegum2012

rohit1_sharma said:


> How do I verify if the Hospital has uploaded the medical reports? Can someone please tell where and what should I look for?


Check individual health examination status on your e medicals (with Hap Id login) . They will be updated progressively. If you are still unable to figure out gv a call to the clinic they should be able to provide an update.

Good Luck and Cheers.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Thanks for the info.

Also I found a good link from DIAC site which shows how to verify your Medical Report Status along with Screenshots and Test you should look for.

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/electronic-health-processing.htm#sub-heading-5


----------



## ssaifuddin

DSS said:


> Guys, any idea how long to wait if my CO says that my visa is under active processing what does it indicate. I'm 189 applicant


Hi DSS,

Will you please explain your signature. which says 1st CO then 2nd CO. I only know that 1 CO assign to 1 case.

regards


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



rohit1_sharma said:


> How do I verify if the Hospital has uploaded the medical reports? Can someone please tell where and what should I look for?


Hi Rohit,

Just call them and give them your hap id nos, and ask them if the reports are fine. At times they may say, they would not disclose it, but then go ahead and tell them you just need to know if the reports are fine and have been uploaded.

The folks at the hospital do understand.


----------



## Gurdjieff

> Originally Posted by rajforu86
> Hi Sunil
> When did you lodged your application with DIBP.? When CO assigned to your case? What is your visa type 189/190 and Onshore/offshore? If 190 which occupation and which State? When did complete all all your pending work after CO allocation?
> 
> Sunil chopraLodged 18th Dec, CO allocation 17th Feb, 190, offshore, SA, 6th march


Hi Sunil, if you dont mind, 

- what is your occupation code? 
- which CO team did you get?
- is CO still waiting for any info/docs from you?

Just trying to determine if your's might be a unique case, or if the rest of us 2014 applicants should all expect major delays too.

Thanks!


----------



## freak199

Experts,

Hi...need your expert advice, pls?

Suppose if I launch my EOI on last week of june , does any of the Rule changes which will happen on july 1 2014 will that affect me even after JUST Expressing the EOI i.e Invite is still pending?

Thanks
Vinay


----------



## rajforu86

Gurdjieff said:


> Hi Sunil, if you dont mind,
> 
> - what is your occupation code?
> - which CO team did you get?
> - is CO still waiting for any info/docs from you?
> 
> Just trying to determine if your's might be a unique case, or if the rest of us 2014 applicants should all expect major delays too.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi
Me lodged 5th Dec,2013..23rd Jan 2014 CO allocated..5th Mar 2014 all pending doc submitted..my occupation code 261314- Software Tester..VIC sponsored..onshore applicant...waiting decision...
Any clue??

Raj


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



ssaifuddin said:


> Hi DSS,
> 
> Will you please explain your signature. which says 1st CO then 2nd CO. I only know that 1 CO assign to 1 case.
> 
> regards


Hi Ssaifuddin,

Could you kindly help me with my query on your status.

Did you receive an email, when you had your CO assigned and where you asked for any further docs.


----------



## rajforu86

freak199 said:


> Experts,
> 
> Hi...need your expert advice, pls?
> 
> Suppose if I launch my EOI on last week of june , does any of the Rule changes which will happen on july 1 2014 will that affect me even after JUST Expressing the EOI i.e Invite is still pending?
> 
> Thanks
> Vinay


As per my understanding, till that time u don't get invitation..u are come under all rule changes..
Raj


----------



## ssaifuddin

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Ssaifuddin,
> 
> Could you kindly help me with my query on your status.
> 
> Did you receive an email, when you had your CO assigned and where you asked for any further docs.


Hi Neville Smith

You can find everything in my signature. 

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## prseeker

From quite sometime I haven't seen anyone getting a grant for 189 as well . Earlier I thought slowness is for 190 only as they might have to wait till July , is it the case with 189 as well?


----------



## Deejay_TNT

190-type visa grants in March (latest update)

*03 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5135.html#post3300929
IAA81 / 135112: ICT PROJECT MANAGER / WA / Lodge 11/12/2013 / CO 30/1/2013 / SUB 17/2/2014
*11 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5183.html#post3381161
Gaurav Vas / ??????? assessed in ACS ??????? / NSW / Lodge 19/12/2013 / CO 6/2/2014 / SUB 24/2/2014
*12 March* - 190 visa February Lodge Gang 2014 - Page 9
Jaime1984 / 323211: FITTER (GENERAL)_??OR??_322311: METAL FABRICATOR / QLD / Lodge 28/01/2014 / CO ---------/ --direct-grant-- (onshore)
12 March - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...peed-lets-share-time-lines-7.html#post3385081
Jaime1984 - deleted, it's the same user as above
12 March - 190 January Gang - Page 10
carlyanne87 / / QLD / Lodge 28/01/2014 / CO ---------/ --direct-grant-- (onshore) (deleted, it's the partner of the user above, Jaime1984)
*19 March* - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5222.html#post3452673
chgopi / --------------------------/ ------/ ----------/ ------------/ -------------/ ----------------
*20 March* - December 190 Visa Lodge - Page 13
lordalam / 251312: OCCUPATIONAL HEALTH AND SAFETY ADVISER / WA / Lodge 16/12/2013 / CO 4/2/2014 / SUB 26/2/2013
*24 March* - Delay in visa granted
Jorje / 233211: CIVIL ENGINEER / WA / Lodge 31/12/2013 / CO 17/2/2014 / SUB 11/03/2014


----------



## visitkangaroos

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I submitted the questionnaire for "Organize your health checkup" and answered No to all the questions.
> But now if I go back again to the questionnaire i feel it would have been better to answer Yes for one of the question and give the details. Is there a way I can correct it.
> 
> I am yet to undergo my medical tests. I see the some questionnaire in Form 26. So can i answer "yes" to this question over there and give the details.
> 
> Please suggest. Really confused and this is the reason i have delayed my medicals.





visitkangaroos said:


> Can some one with a similar situation please reply to this?



Can some one kindly reply to this? I am in a tricky situation and need your help to come out of this?


----------



## Deejay_TNT

visitkangaroos said:


> Can some one kindly reply to this? I am in a tricky situation and need your help to come out of this?


I don't think you can change it after you've submitted the questionnaire.


----------



## Gurdjieff

visitkangaroos said:


> Can some one kindly reply to this? I am in a tricky situation and need your help to come out of this?


Did you try asking the hospital what to do?

Alternatively, maybe (not sure), you can fill form 1023 and give your CO, who may be able to correct it from their back end?


----------



## Gurdjieff

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> Me lodged 5th Dec,2013..23rd Jan 2014 CO allocated..5th Mar 2014 all pending doc submitted..my occupation code 261314- Software Tester..VIC sponsored..onshore applicant...waiting decision...
> Any clue??
> 
> Raj


What is your CO saying?


----------



## DSS

samysunny said:


> Hello DSS,
> 
> Could you disclose what were the docs they requested by CO?



CO asked the following 


1. overseas work experience such as tax documents, bank statements showing salary deposits, employment contracts and payslips.
2. Secondary School Certificates for me & hus showing their name, birth and parent’s names.
3. Clarification for UAE Residence Visa, as passport states I'm dependent house wife on husband’s visa and has no entitlement to work.


Submitted all documents and explain the visa rules applicable under husbands sponsorship. 

Now Waiting


----------



## DSS

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi DSS,
> 
> Will you please explain your signature. which says 1st CO then 2nd CO. I only know that 1 CO assign to 1 case.
> 
> regards


Initially I had DC as my CO. Months later I came to know from the second CO that she is handling my case and the other officer has moved out.


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> From quite sometime I haven't seen anyone getting a grant for 189 as well . Earlier I thought slowness is for 190 only as they might have to wait till July , is it the case with 189 as well?


Anyone ?


----------



## Pame

DSS said:


> CO asked the following
> 
> 
> 1. overseas work experience such as tax documents, bank statements showing salary deposits, employment contracts and payslips.
> 2. Secondary School Certificates for me & hus showing their name, birth and parent’s names.
> 3. Clarification for UAE Residence Visa, as passport states I'm dependent house wife on husband’s visa and has no entitlement to work.
> 
> 
> Submitted all documents and explain the visa rules applicable under husbands sponsorship.
> 
> Now Waiting


Hi, What did u do for ur tax documents as UAE is a tax free country. Did u claimed points for partner skills?


----------



## Santhosh.15

DSS said:


> Initially I had DC as my CO. Months later I came to know from the second CO that she is handling my case and the other officer has moved out.


Hi DSS 

i am unable to see your signature as i operate on phone.

Can you tell me yours is 189 or 190 pls ??

Santhosh


----------



## DSS

Pame said:


> Hi, What did u do for ur tax documents as UAE is a tax free country. Did u claimed points for partner skills?


I have explained that UAE is a tax free country and the country does not have any federal income tax. Salary is not subject to taxation in UAE. Partner's experience not claimed.


----------



## DSS

battulas78 said:


> Hi DSS
> 
> i am unable to see your signature as i operate on phone.
> 
> Can you tell me yours is 189 or 190 pls ??
> 
> Santhosh


189 applicant


----------



## Santhosh.15

DSS said:


> 189 applicant


Oh ok.

I am a UAE resident too. 

I think payslips/salary certificate/bankstatements can be substitute for Tax returns.

As far as Visa clarification is concerned, you can write to CO stating You arrived in UAE on dependant Visa and then started working. I am sure CO can understand.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## AuzLover

DSS said:


> What's ur spouse qualification? Is it possible for u guys to get a letter from junior college or secondary school. Submit transfer certificates from college which might have medium of instruction written or examinations held? Some reference like that also would do. But I recommend to obtain a letter from institute where u have studied or sit for IELTS


Hello DSS,

She can get letter from her Higher secondary or BCA college. The problem is with getting letter from college where she passed MCA. The problem with BCA is that, though she studied as regular study, due to some problem with college people she got a certificate mentioning that its a Distant education program


----------



## AuzLover

What is the approx time for CO allocation after lodging visa application?


----------



## pooja.lohkane

*Regarding PCC*

Hi,

Can any one tell me the PCC for India.? Do we have to go to the local passport centre or any police station near by will do the needful.?


----------



## sunil chopra

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one tell me the PCC for India.? Do we have to go to the local passport centre or any police station near by will do the needful.?


U will have to apply to local passport or psk office


----------



## karnavidyut

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one tell me the PCC for India.? Do we have to go to the local passport centre or any police station near by will do the needful.?



You will need to go to the local Passport Seva Kendra. You can find info about it on the website passport.go.in
there are a few other threads about this topic you may want to browse those


----------



## AuzLover

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one tell me the PCC for India.? Do we have to go to the local passport centre or any police station near by will do the needful.?


You need to apply online in https://portal2.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/welcomeLink, take an appointment and visit the Passport seva kendra. If your present and permanent address is same you will get the PCC in a day


----------



## DSS

battulas78 said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> I am a UAE resident too.
> 
> I think payslips/salary certificate/bankstatements can be substitute for Tax returns.
> 
> As far as Visa clarification is concerned, you can write to CO stating You arrived in UAE on dependant Visa and then started working. I am sure CO can understand.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh



Yes, I have explained that spouse/daughters under sponsorship is allowed to work. But, i could not find relevant reference related to it except for few articles in gulfnews and khaleejtimes. I havent included the link as reference because its not official relavance from officials. I hope she understands my situation and explanation.


----------



## Santhosh.15

DSS said:


> Yes, I have explained that spouse/daughters under sponsorship is allowed to work. But, i could not find relevant reference related to it except for few articles in gulfnews and khaleejtimes. I havent included the link as reference because its not official relavance from officials. I hope she understands my situation and explanation.


I am sure she will.

Good luck and Congrats in advance for your grant.

Santhosh


----------



## shivanichawla

*Visa Delayed...190 Applicant*

Any updated for 190 Visa Applicants why it is getting delayed and is it happening for all categories or there are some special categories which are been listed


----------



## DSS

AuzLover said:


> Hello DSS,
> 
> She can get letter from her Higher secondary or BCA college. The problem is with getting letter from college where she passed MCA. The problem with BCA is that, though she studied as regular study, due to some problem with college people she got a certificate mentioning that its a Distant education program




where did she do her BCA? Is it from Middle east? from ME, colleges give distance education certification though the students attend regular college. If you can get the letter related to this from college i think CO might accept. Not sure.


----------



## shivanichawla

*Financial Investment Advisor Visa 190*

Dear All,
Seniors please confirm how do we come to know that whats happening on our file as there is no updation done in immi account from past so many days.
Do you think delay in visa grant will be for all categories.

July is too far can the visa get grant before July as well.

When the Visa officer get the Green signal for granting 190 Visa then applicants who are waiting since Dec will get the visa in July itself or they have to wait for another few weeks.


----------



## AuzLover

DSS said:


> where did she do her BCA? Is it from Middle east? from ME, colleges give distance education certification though the students attend regular college. If you can get the letter related to this from college i think CO might accept. Not sure.


BCA from Tamil Nadu, India. I plan to get a language certificate from the BCA college and if CO rejects it I will go for certificate from MCA college. Thanks dear friend for responding


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi,

Today I have collected my documents from Indian embassy in Qatar and when I look at attestation I was shocked. 

1- I gave them color scan copy and they return me zerox copy and attestation done on zerox.

2- They put small round stamp on front page with text "Embassy of India" no signature and backside (blank page) of the document they put "Embassy of india, Ref No., Date, True Photocopy"

I tried to convince them but nothing works and one page attestation cost $15.

Now I don't understand if I upload the same how they will relate this blank one with front page. 

Now confuse what to do?

Anyone have similar situation or any suggestion. Please advice.

Maq


----------



## DivineGrace

shivanichawla said:


> Any updated for 190 Visa Applicants why it is getting delayed and is it happening for all categories or there are some special categories which are been listed


Hi Shivani

I suggest you call DIAC .


----------



## peanut48

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I have collected my documents from Indian embassy in Qatar and when I look at attestation I was shocked.
> 
> 1- I gave them color scan copy and they return me zerox copy and attestation done on zerox.
> 
> 2- They put small round stamp on front page with text "Embassy of India" no signature and backside (blank page) of the document they put "Embassy of india, Ref No., Date, True Photocopy"
> 
> I tried to convince them but nothing works and one page attestation cost $15.
> 
> Now I don't understand if I upload the same how they will relate this blank one with front page.
> 
> Now confuse what to do?
> 
> Anyone have similar situation or any suggestion. Please advice.
> 
> Maq


Why do you need attestation?? If it is for your VISA application with DIBP then colour scans of original colour documents are enough, no need for attestation or notarisation. Only if your documents are not in colour then you need to get the attestation (colour) and scan the now added colour copy.


----------



## peanut48

shivanichawla said:


> Dear All,
> Seniors please confirm how do we come to know that whats happening on our file as there is no updation done in immi account from past so many days.
> Do you think delay in visa grant will be for all categories.
> 
> July is too far can the visa get grant before July as well.
> 
> When the Visa officer get the Green signal for granting 190 Visa then applicants who are waiting since Dec will get the visa in July itself or they have to wait for another few weeks.


You should have called DIBP end of Jan itself. You are, I think, one of the few december applicants still waiting. Please call DIBP asap and ask them about your file and reason for delay.


----------



## maha.nature

Hi,
I am an IT professional, I like to appy for Australia Immigration on 190 state sponsership. My occuopation code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I came to know that, at present the 190 is closed. Kindly confirm and let me know what other options are available.


----------



## Hedy

peanut48 said:


> You should have called DIBP end of Jan itself. You are, I think, one of the few december applicants still waiting. Please call DIBP asap and ask them about your file and reason for delay.


Am a december applicant and still waiting grant.. CO does not reply to me


----------



## maha.nature

Hedy said:


> Am a december applicant and still waiting grant.. CO does not reply to me


So, what is the best way to apply. Since, I am new and I do not get complete details.


----------



## Bluegum2012

I have also applied in dec for 190 and all docs r sorted out on 13th Mar. Got that same standard msg from CO (team 33) saying getting delayed because of few spots left .........blah blah blah. However I haven't posted nything up here till now.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Bluegum2012 said:


> I have also applied in dec for 190 and all docs r sorted out on 13th Mar. Got that same standard msg from CO (team 33) saying getting delayed because of few spots left .........blah blah blah. However I haven't posted nything up here till now.


Mate, Whats your job category ??


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi,

I am uploading documents, there is a button called "Attached Documents".

Do I need to merge all related documents or I can click multiple times on same button and attach related docs?

Maq


----------



## prseeker

DSS said:


> CO asked the following
> 
> 
> 1. overseas work experience such as tax documents, bank statements showing salary deposits, employment contracts and payslips.
> 2. Secondary School Certificates for me & hus showing their name, birth and parent’s names.
> 3. Clarification for UAE Residence Visa, as passport states I'm dependent house wife on husband’s visa and has no entitlement to work.
> 
> 
> Submitted all documents and explain the visa rules applicable under husbands sponsorship.
> 
> Now Waiting


Hii , I am UAE resident too . quite a few here on the forum . I opened a separate thread for people from UAE but nobody responded .

Why don't you provide CO with your work permit/labor card . 

In UAE labor law there is nothing mentioned about whether individual can work or not on spouse visa , but it is legal as far as your employer gets a work permit/labor card for you . 
You can also explain to CO that lots of employer prefer to leave you on your spouse visa as it save them cost and 1 visa .


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Hii , I am UAE resident too . quite a few here on the forum . I opened a separate thread for people from UAE but nobody responded .
> 
> Why don't you provide CO with your work permit/labor card .
> 
> In UAE labor law there is nothing mentioned about whether individual can work or not on spouse visa , but it is legal as far as your employer gets a work permit/labor card for you .
> You can also explain to CO that lots of employer prefer to leave you on your spouse visa as it save them cost and 1 visa .


Buddy

I am an UAE resident too. Will be happy to Join UAE thread....even more glad if anyone one can take me to Holiday Inn tomorow night...phew...

Buddy lets rock at UAE, i am based at Dubai, how about you.

Santhosh


----------



## rajforu86

Gurdjieff said:


> What is your CO saying?


Hi
Same story priority processing..can't guarantee the timeline of case finalisation :-(...TOTAL black box


----------



## rajforu86

Bluegum2012 said:


> I have also applied in dec for 190 and all docs r sorted out on 13th Mar. Got that same standard msg from CO (team 33) saying getting delayed because of few spots left .........blah blah blah. However I haven't posted nything up here till now.


Hi bluegem
I m also a Dec onshore applicant..completed all documentation 5th March..still no grant..mine is 261314- Software Tester..VIC sponsored..what about you? I think we did a little delay on final documentations...now we need to pay for it by waiting till July.... it's frustrating

Raj


----------



## bravo189

*Visa Grant*

Dear Friends,

Another success story. 189 Visa has been granted yesterday.

Many thanks to people who helped me in this forum. Special thanks to Sathiya.

Find my details.

Points - 60- 189 - Software Engineer
EOI Invite - 27-01-2014
Visa Lodged - 12-Feb-2014
Medicals - 14-Mar-2014
CO assigned - 21-Mar-2014
Co asked for Employment reference - 21-Mar-2014
VISA Grant - 26-Mar-2014


----------



## Qjuf

Hi all,

I am 190 onshore applicant with defacto partner. Now we are under 572(students) visas till 2015.
CO was allocated a month ago asked to provide additional docs..
Docs were uploaded and since that time no any news from him.

My partner is going to visit her family overseas for 3 weeks.
Tickets were bought half year ago and we do not know what to do now. We asked our CO but he still haven't answer(more than 2 weeks silence)

-If we applied onshore does it mean that we have to stay in AU while our application is processing? 
-Or we need fill some forms, inform our CO and she can go?
-Does this travel affect on process? 

I red about bridge visas - but looks like it is not our option because we have our 572 visas with permission to travel..

Please, any advices of info are welcome.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rajforu86

Qjuf said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am 190 onshore applicant with defacto partner. Now we are under 572(students) visas till 2015.
> CO was allocated a month ago asked to provide additional docs..
> Docs were uploaded and since that time no any news from him.
> 
> My partner is going to visit her family overseas for 3 weeks.
> Tickets were bought half year ago and we do not know what to do now. We asked our CO but he still haven't answer(more than 2 weeks silence)
> 
> -If we applied onshore does it mean that we have to stay in AU while our application is processing?
> -Or we need fill some forms, inform our CO and she can go?
> -Does this travel affect on process?
> 
> I red about bridge visas - but looks like it is not our option because we have our 572 visas with permission to travel..
> 
> Please, any advices of info are welcome.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi
You can travel..no affect on your application..I also did the same in December...


----------



## Qjuf

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> You can travel..no affect on your application..I also did the same in December...


did you inform your CO in any form?


----------



## rajforu86

Qjuf said:


> did you inform your CO in any form?


Hi
I talked to DIBP help desk..n they told me same thing..since you already have a valid visa ..bridging visa doesn't come into picture...


----------



## fahdsheikh

Hi. 
I have a valid 457 visa and my application for 189 is in process. They granted me a bridge type A. I travelled out of Australia for a few weeks on my 457. Do I need reapply for the bridging visa a? The terms and conditions on the visa grant letter states the bridging will cease even if you travel on another visa that allows you to leave and enter Australia.


----------



## rajforu86

fahdsheikh said:


> Hi.
> I have a valid 457 visa and my application for 189 is in process. They granted me a bridge type A. I travelled out of Australia for a few weeks on my 457. Do I need reapply for the bridging visa a? The terms and conditions on the visa grant letter states the bridging will cease even if you travel on another visa that allows you to leave and enter Australia.


Hi
Your bridging visa already ceased when moved out from Australia..till the time ur 457 is active..u don't need to 're apply for bridging visa activation..

Raj


----------



## sunil chopra

As its quiet clear that I will have to wait till July for my grant, now if in July my occupation cease to exist in csol what will happen to my application


----------



## rajforu86

sunil chopra said:


> As its quiet clear that I will have to wait till July for my grant, now if in July my occupation cease to exist in csol what will happen to my application


Hi
I think now it doesn't depend on csol removal..u will get it definitely...once u lodged ..that means u r not restricted by this..
Raj


----------



## King_of_the_ring

whats this fuss about 190 july visa application ?

I got a recent invite of 189. Tell me pls what are these guys talking about ?

I was out of touch of the rules and news gathering for a while pls


----------



## yoshiya

*Inclusion of Parent in Application (Subclass 189)*

I have recently got an invitation for the Migration Visa (Subclass 189). I am struggling whether to include my mother in my application since I worry it may hinder the procedures or even the whole application. 

Regarding my family background, my mother is a widow, aged 60, having three children. I rank the second among my siblings, my elder sister and younger brother. My sister is married and my brother is getting married in May this year. My brother and I all along stay with my mother in the same address. However, I went to Singapore to work there in October 2012 and moved back to Hong Kong to stay with my mother in November last year. I don't have any documents to prove my financial support for my mother as I give her cash but I can prove that we are under the same address and provide the marriage certificates of both my sister and brother (after May). My mother does not want to stay alone as an elderly person, which would make her feel upset. Thus, I would like to include her in my application so that she can be with me, who is still single. 

The questions I am having now are:-

1. how high the chance will be for my mother to be approved for a PR visa;
2. whether the whole application would be turned down if my mother is rejected by the authority (since I may not have sufficient evidence to prove her dependence on me);
3. whether I can remove her name once it is recommended by the CO that adding her might result in failure of the whole application.

Thanks very much!


----------



## visakar

Hi Yoshiya,

From what I know, 

1. - Your chances are very less for your mother as 2 out of the 3 siblings are in the country.
2. Yes. 
3. Not sure about it.

You can read https://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/family-visas-parent.htm

It will be a good idea for you to get PR and then invite your mother through visit visa.




yoshiya said:


> The questions I am having now are:-
> 
> 1. how high the chance will be for my mother to be approved for a PR visa;
> 2. whether the whole application would be turned down if my mother is rejected by the authority (since I may not have sufficient evidence to prove her dependence on me);
> 3. whether I can remove her name once it is recommended by the CO that adding her might result in failure of the whole application.
> 
> Thanks very much!


----------



## maq_qatar

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am uploading documents, there is a button called "Attached Documents".
> 
> Do I need to merge all related documents or I can click multiple times on same button and attach related docs?
> 
> Maq


Anyone?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## yoshiya

Thanks very much for your advice!


----------



## OZdream123

King_of_the_ring said:


> whats this fuss about 190 july visa application ?
> 
> I got a recent invite of 189. Tell me pls what are these guys talking about ?
> 
> I was out of touch of the rules and news gathering for a while pls


Important announcement about Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa program
Published 25th March 2014
Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa – Closure of ACT nomination program to overseas applicants for 2013/14
The Australian Capital Territory (ACT) is pleased to announce that program targets for ACT nomination of a Skilled- Nominated (subclass 190) visa have been met for the 2013/14 financial year.
Effective Tuesday 25 March 2014, applications for ACT nomination from overseas residents will not be accepted. If you are living overseas, you will not be able to apply for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until the program reopens on 1 July 2014.
If you are living in Canberra and working in a skilled occupation, you are still able to apply for ACT nomination of the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa providing you meet the current nomination criteria.
Thank you for your interest in migrating to Canberra.


----------



## chiku2006

OZdream123 said:


> Important announcement about Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa program
> Published 25th March 2014
> Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa &#150; Closure of ACT nomination program to overseas applicants for 2013/14
> The Australian Capital Territory (ACT) is pleased to announce that program targets for ACT nomination of a Skilled- Nominated (subclass 190) visa have been met for the 2013/14 financial year.
> Effective Tuesday 25 March 2014, applications for ACT nomination from overseas residents will not be accepted. If you are living overseas, you will not be able to apply for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until the program reopens on 1 July 2014.
> If you are living in Canberra and working in a skilled occupation, you are still able to apply for ACT nomination of the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa providing you meet the current nomination criteria.
> Thank you for your interest in migrating to Canberra.


I think other states will roll out similar messages. 

whatever said and done, there is a relationship between invites and visa quota. Even I was surprised that howcome states are still offering invites when DIBP is screaming its lungs out from over a month's time about visa quota


----------



## cvelaga

cvelaga said:


> Friends,
> 
> Be very careful if your colleague has given a reference letter on a Affidavit. Today We got a call from Aus embasy in India. First they called my colleague and then me immediately without gap.
> 
> The caller is very rude don't have any phone etiquettes . She did not even introduce her self. She just asked " what are you doing " as if talking to some BF.
> 
> She asked emp id, reporting manager name, team member names, salary credit bank details.
> 
> She called my colleague first and then me. Since we changed teams now.. other than emp Id, reporting manager name, .. I think we gave different answers.
> 
> I am worried what implications it might have on the information that we gave differently .. Guys be careful..
> 
> Regards


No update or grant so far. I don't even have CO's email ID. Should I call helpdesk and get CO's email ID and request for status ? Does any one know how much time it takes after job verification ? I logged my 189 application on 17th December 2013. looking at the forum members grants, it appears I am only one from december who is not granted visa yet. Any advise from fellow members ?

Thank you


----------



## Aussie Dream

OK so We were just granted an invite for visa lodging on 24/3/14.

What next?


----------



## rajforu86

Aussie Dream said:


> OK so We were just granted an invite for visa lodging on 24/3/14.
> 
> What next?


Hi
Which visa? If 190 which State..Which occupation? Score point? 
Raj


----------



## everlast

Hi guys,

I applied for my 189 visa in March 10. So far, I have provided all the documents needed. I applied onshore and I am currently on my bridging visa. No CO has been assigned yet. The only missing thing is medical examinations. I have arranged HealthDeclarations early in March, I still have it in my immi account. My question is; should I go ahead and arrange the medicals now or wait until I get CO assigned? How long do the medicals usually last?
Many thanks in advance,


----------



## Aussie Dream

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> Which visa? If 190 which State..Which occupation? Score point?
> Raj


Visa- 189

Occ- 2613 Group

Point 60


----------



## visakar

Do not wait, do the medicals, you will be given the grant quickly. 



everlast said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for my 189 visa in March 10. So far, I have provided all the documents needed. I applied onshore and I am currently on my bridging visa. No CO has been assigned yet. The only missing thing is medical examinations. I have arranged HealthDeclarations early in March, I still have it in my immi account. My question is; should I go ahead and arrange the medicals now or wait until I get CO assigned? How long do the medicals usually last?
> Many thanks in advance,


----------



## rajforu86

Aussie Dream said:


> Visa- 189
> 
> Occ- 2613 Group
> 
> Point 60


Hi
Now lodge your visa ASAP with all supportive docs..


----------



## everlast

visakar said:


> Do not wait, do the medicals, you will be given the grant quickly.


Thanks for the quick reply mate. The further question is; how I can upload my health check results/HAP ID. I already applied for the visa and there is no attachment link on my 189 visa page (however the health declarations page is still active).
Thank you a million.


----------



## Alnaibii

You do not upload your medical, the doctor does that


----------



## wolverine_349

everlast said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for my 189 visa in March 10. So far, I have provided all the documents needed. I applied onshore and I am currently on my bridging visa. No CO has been assigned yet. The only missing thing is medical examinations. I have arranged HealthDeclarations early in March, I still have it in my immi account. My question is; should I go ahead and arrange the medicals now or wait until I get CO assigned? How long do the medicals usually last?
> Many thanks in advance,


I applied for 189 visa onshore on 10th March too...want to bet as to who gets there first? :-D

I did frontload my medicals though, so its still not an even game, yet ;-)


----------



## Bluegum2012

rajforu86 said:


> Hi bluegem
> I m also a Dec onshore applicant..completed all documentation 5th March..still no grant..mine is 261314- Software Tester..VIC sponsored..what about you? I think we did a little delay on final documentations...now we need to pay for it by waiting till July.... it's frustrating
> 
> Raj


Ya it is and yes we've delayed a bit. Btw does ny one have a clue when this new thing was started? Since feb or only recently?


----------



## visitkangaroos

Deejay_TNT said:


> I don't think you can change it after you've submitted the questionnaire.





Gurdjieff said:


> Did you try asking the hospital what to do?
> 
> Alternatively, maybe (not sure), you can fill form 1023 and give your CO, who may be able to correct it from their back end?



Thanks Deejay_TNT and Gurdjieff. To be precise i have a major fracture in my left hand around 14 years back which required a surgery and the stitches mark is very much visible in my hand. 

Did it form a case for the answering it as Yes for the question "Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?"

Presently I have answered it as No. And only later I realized that i would have been better off answering it as Yes and then giving the details.

Anyone with a similar history please suggest.


----------



## everlast

Alnaibii said:


> You do not upload your medical, the doctor does that


Thanks for the rely mate. I know that its upto MediBank, however don't I need to submit my HAP ID? I haven't mentioned it in my 189 application. So how I can do that now? Any suggestions?


----------



## SS70011005

yoshiya said:


> I have recently got an invitation for the Migration Visa (Subclass 189). I am struggling whether to include my mother in my application since I worry it may hinder the procedures or even the whole application.
> 
> Regarding my family background, my mother is a widow, aged 60, having three children. I rank the second among my siblings, my elder sister and younger brother. My sister is married and my brother is getting married in May this year. My brother and I all along stay with my mother in the same address. However, I went to Singapore to work there in October 2012 and moved back to Hong Kong to stay with my mother in November last year. I don't have any documents to prove my financial support for my mother as I give her cash but I can prove that we are under the same address and provide the marriage certificates of both my sister and brother (after May). My mother does not want to stay alone as an elderly person, which would make her feel upset. Thus, I would like to include her in my application so that she can be with me, who is still single.
> 
> The questions I am having now are:-
> 
> 1. how high the chance will be for my mother to be approved for a PR visa;
> 2. whether the whole application would be turned down if my mother is rejected by the authority (since I may not have sufficient evidence to prove her dependence on me);
> 3. whether I can remove her name once it is recommended by the CO that adding her might result in failure of the whole application.
> 
> Thanks very much!


You can show her as dependent. There is a case in this forum from a guy from India who did it and the grant for his mother too. Just check about the documents that you ned to give to prove that she's a dependent.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks Deejay_TNT and Gurdjieff. To be precise i have *a major fracture in my left hand* around 14 years back which required a surgery and the stitches mark is very much visible in my hand.
> 
> Did it form a case for the answering it as Yes for the question "Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment *for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation* or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?"


Do you really consider your surgery a "major operation"? Do you think it was a medical treatment for an "extended period"? Did you stay in hospital for a couple of weeks?

IMHO, no bid deal. They will look and check if you've had any serious operations on internal organs (heart/kidney/lungs/etc) - IMHO I don't think a fracture in your left hand will qualify for that.


----------



## wana fly

visitkangaroos said:


> I had a similar case. I visited PSK, Sai Archade, before the invite to check if it is walk-in or you need to book an appointment, and thankfully I came to know if it was walk-in.
> 
> But even then came back home and paid the fees and took the appointment. I got 24th March as the appointment date. But the next day after getting the invite I walked in and they did give me the PCC the same day and I was not asked to pay anything as I had already paid.
> 
> *In short you can walk-in, at least in the Sair Arcade PSK between 9 am and 11 am.* But i would suggest to go early only. The documents you need to carry are
> 
> 1. Passport if you are living on the same address, else I guess you need to carry address proofs similar to what you need to carry for the passport.
> 2. Your PCC application form, payment receipt and appointment letter if it comes on their the site. Don't remember.
> 3. And you EOI letter and if you have filled the Visa application then your Application. If somewhere it is mentioned in the application or the immi site that PCC is required, take the printout of that as well.
> 
> And yes i would recommend don't go on Mondays it is way too crowded.



hello visitkangaroos,
I need some info abt PCC in India. You mentioned earlier that you have got ur PCC earlier... 
1. I need to know if the current address (as mentioned on passport) is mentioned anywhere on the PCC letter given to you by PSK authorities? (i have changed my rented flat in the same building but I do not plan to declare that because PSK will treat it as a "address change" & I am worried it will take long time for new verification & much more hassle to change the address in the passport etc . So I'll say that I still stay in the same address as on passport.)

2. Also, do we need a copy of invite to be carried with us to get a PCC for Australia? What if we approach PSK for a "PCC for Australia" even before an invite?


----------



## everlast

wolverine_349 said:


> I applied for 189 visa onshore on 10th March too...want to bet as to who gets there first? :-D
> 
> I did frontload my medicals though, so its still not an even game, yet ;-)


Lets see, jaja


----------



## ssaifuddin

DSS said:


> Initially I had DC as my CO. Months later I came to know from the second CO that she is handling my case and the other officer has moved out.


if this is also possible than it may cause some delay too. 
May be if the new CO is more active then the case proceed faster.


----------



## rajforu86

Bluegum2012 said:


> Ya it is and yes we've delayed a bit. Btw does ny one have a clue when this new thing was started? Since feb or only recently?


Hi
Yes it's on February only
Raj


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

Today I logged into my immi account and status of the doc is changed . 
Now documents are in Received , Recommended and Required status . 

Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment	27/03/2014	Received 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Payslip	27/03/2014	Required 
Health, Evidence of Recommended 

Also now the categories look much more , for example 

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document	27/03/2014	Required 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document	27/03/2014	Required 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Work Reference	27/03/2014	Required 
Birth or Age, Evidence of - Other (specify)	27/03/2014 Required 
Birth or Age, Evidence of - National ID Card	27/03/2014	Required 
Birth or Age, Evidence of - Drivers Licence	27/03/2014	Required	

I am 100% sure that earlier they were not sub categorized.

Any idea wats going on ?


----------



## Hedy

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Today I logged into my immi account and status of the doc is changed .
> Now documents are in Received , Recommended and Required status .
> 
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment	27/03/2014	Received
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Payslip	27/03/2014	Required
> Health, Evidence of Recommended
> 
> Also now the categories look much more , for example
> 
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document	27/03/2014	Required
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document	27/03/2014	Required
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Work Reference	27/03/2014	Required
> Birth or Age, Evidence of - Other (specify)	27/03/2014 Required
> Birth or Age, Evidence of - National ID Card	27/03/2014	Required
> Birth or Age, Evidence of - Drivers Licence	27/03/2014	Required
> 
> I am 100% sure that earlier they were not sub categorized.
> 
> Any idea wats going on ?


it means that a CO will contact you very soon


----------



## harbhar

SS70011005 said:


> You can show her as dependent. There is a case in this forum from a guy from India who did it and the grant for his mother too. Just check about the documents that you ned to give to prove that she's a dependent.


I am the one who got PR for my mother. So, I will try answer yoshiya's questions to the best of my knowledge.



yoshiya said:


> 1. how high the chance will be for my mother to be approved for a PR visa;


Two simple things are needed: 1. You should be the primary source of income for your mother 2. You should have been stayed with her for last 12 months.

For both these clauses, your case is tricky. If you don't have proof that you supported her and your brother also stayed with you, he might have supported her too. Also, he is still not married yet. Do you have rent, telephone or any others bills paid by you? It will serve as a valid document for financial support. If not, you can declare in an affidavit that you supported her. But I am not sure how much valid will it be.

For second case, you say, you have proof that she stayed with you. I think the clause is minimum of last 12 months. Even though you have travelled, I believe it should be ok, as you have stayed with her from your birth. I am not very sure. As I said its tricky. 

Note - she has to pass the medicals.

As you have time until your brother's marriage in May, do a thorough research before making any decision. My case was simple, I had no siblings and I had all documents.

Have another idea...I am not sure what your planned timings are, but if you start thinking about it, you can get PR for your mother for sure in a year.

1. Create a bank account for her ASAP and start transferring money periodically. Do in intervals, something like per month or per fortnight. Have it documented for another year+. 

2. Get the address changed in both of your passports to the one you are residing now, if not already done. This will serve as a very strong document. 

3. Get a rent/lease document and have her name included in that.

So, in another year, your case can be proved like this - 
"I was transferring funds before and as my brother's marriage got fixed, I started taking care of her wholly from this date. We have been staying together since birth and as my brother left us in May, only me and my mother are staying together from past one year." 

This makes your case very strong.



> 2. whether the whole application would be turned down if my mother is rejected by the authority (since I may not have sufficient evidence to prove her dependence on me);


Yes. Its 'One Fail, All Fail' rule. As she is dependent on you as per your claims, how can you get a PR and travel leaving her alone?



> 3. whether I can remove her name once it is recommended by the CO that adding her might result in failure of the whole application.


I don't think so. For non-migrating dependants its ok. If you have added her as a migrating dependent, removing her and granting only for you would split the family which they wont do.

As I said before, I am not expert. I may be wrong. Please, take help from seniors in this forum. They have wealth of information on this.

But, I can suggest one thing from my side. Don't hurry and spoil your chances. Getting visa for parents later is very costly and time taking. So, another year may be far ok than the trouble you have to take later. More than money and time, it's the emotional thing. They have taken so much of pain to raise us to this level and its unfair to abandon them in their late age. Atleast you have brother and sister to take of her. I my case I had none. I was ok if my visa got rejected, but I was not ready to leave her alone.

Final words - Don't worry, we all are here to support you. Take some time to search this forum for older posts. There are few cases where there were no docs to prove transfer of funds but they have got it. PM them, wait for their reply, ask more questions and get details.

All the best. You will figure out something for sure.


----------



## visakar

One important thing in his case is, there are 3 children and 2 are living in the country. As per my understanding 50% and above dependents should be in Australia to apply for Dependent visa. In his case the CO will mention why her Mother do not live with the other 2 children.




harbhar said:


> I am the one who got PR for my mother. So, I will try answer yoshiya's questions to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> Two simple things are needed: 1. You should be the primary source of income for your mother 2. You should have been stayed with her for last 12 months.
> 
> For both these clauses, your case is tricky. If you don't have proof that you supported her and your brother also stayed with you, he might have supported her too. Also, he is still not married yet. Do you have rent, telephone or any others bills paid by you? It will serve as a valid document for financial support. If not, you can declare in an affidavit that you supported her. But I am not sure how much valid will it be.
> 
> For second case, you say, you have proof that she stayed with you. I think the clause is minimum of last 12 months. Even though you have travelled, I believe it should be ok, as you have stayed with her from your birth. I am not very sure. As I said its tricky.
> 
> Note - she has to pass the medicals.
> 
> As you have time until your brother's marriage in May, do a thorough research before making any decision. My case was simple, I had no siblings and I had all documents.
> 
> Have another idea...I am not sure what your planned timings are, but if you start thinking about it, you can get PR for your mother for sure in a year.
> 
> 1. Create a bank account for her ASAP and start transferring money periodically. Do in intervals, something like per month or per fortnight. Have it documented for another year+.
> 
> 2. Get the address changed in both of your passports to the one you are residing now, if not already done. This will serve as a very strong document.
> 
> 3. Get a rent/lease document and have her name included in that.
> 
> So, in another year, your case can be proved like this -
> "I was transferring funds before and as my brother's marriage got fixed, I started taking care of her wholly from this date. We have been staying together since birth and as my brother left us in May, only me and my mother are staying together from past one year."
> 
> This makes your case very strong.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Its 'One Fail, All Fail' rule. As she is dependent on you as per your claims, how can you get a PR and travel leaving her alone?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. For non-migrating dependants its ok. If you have added her as a migrating dependent, removing her and granting only for you would split the family which they wont do.
> 
> As I said before, I am not expert. I may be wrong. Please, take help from seniors in this forum. They have wealth of information on this.
> 
> But, I can suggest one thing from my side. Don't hurry and spoil your chances. Getting visa for parents later is very costly and time taking. So, another year may be far ok than the trouble you have to take later. More than money and time, it's the emotional thing. They have taken so much of pain to raise us to this level and its unfair to abandon them in their late age. Atleast you have brother and sister to take of her. I my case I had none. I was ok if my visa got rejected, but I was not ready to leave her alone.
> 
> Final words - Don't worry, we all are here to support you. Take some time to search this forum for older posts. There are few cases where there were no docs to prove transfer of funds but they have got it. PM them, wait for their reply, ask more questions and get details.
> 
> All the best. You will figure out something for sure.


----------



## visakar

You need to create the HAP ID from the Organise your medical check up tab. Then fix up an appointment with the approved doctors/hospital. Submit your HAP ID paper along with your original passport then the hospital will do the needful. I did blood test, urine analysis, Xray and general check by the doctor. Once the results are received the hospital will upload the information using HAP ID.





everlast said:


> Thanks for the quick reply mate. The further question is; how I can upload my health check results/HAP ID. I already applied for the visa and there is no attachment link on my 189 visa page (however the health declarations page is still active).
> Thank you a million.


----------



## honeyarya

I want to aply for state sponsership, but right now my occupation code is not in list. do anyone have idea when are new list coming .....when would my occupation will be in the demand list.


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Today I logged into my immi account and status of the doc is changed .
> Now documents are in Received , Recommended and Required status .
> 
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment	27/03/2014	Received
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Payslip	27/03/2014	Required
> Health, Evidence of Recommended
> 
> Also now the categories look much more , for example
> 
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document	27/03/2014	Required
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document	27/03/2014	Required
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Work Reference	27/03/2014	Required
> Birth or Age, Evidence of - Other (specify)	27/03/2014 Required
> Birth or Age, Evidence of - National ID Card	27/03/2014	Required
> Birth or Age, Evidence of - Drivers Licence	27/03/2014	Required
> 
> I am 100% sure that earlier they were not sub categorized.
> 
> Any idea wats going on ?


Anyone?


----------



## AuzLover

prseeker said:


> Anyone?



Quote:
Originally Posted by prseeker View Post
Hi Guys ,

Today I logged into my immi account and status of the doc is changed .
Now documents are in Received , Recommended and Required status .

Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment 27/03/2014 Received
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Payslip 27/03/2014 Required
Health, Evidence of Recommended

Also now the categories look much more , for example

Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document 27/03/2014 Required
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document 27/03/2014 Required
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Work Reference 27/03/2014 Required
Birth or Age, Evidence of - Other (specify) 27/03/2014 Required
Birth or Age, Evidence of - National ID Card 27/03/2014 Required
Birth or Age, Evidence of - Drivers Licence 27/03/2014 Required

I am 100% sure that earlier they were not sub categorized.

Any idea wats going on ?
Anyone?

==========================================
I am also wondering at the same thing, recently uploaded docs changed from recommended to required!


----------



## Hedy

AuzLover said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by prseeker View Post
> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Today I logged into my immi account and status of the doc is changed .
> Now documents are in Received , Recommended and Required status .
> 
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment 27/03/2014 Received
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Payslip 27/03/2014 Required
> Health, Evidence of Recommended
> 
> Also now the categories look much more , for example
> 
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document 27/03/2014 Required
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Tax Document 27/03/2014 Required
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Work Reference 27/03/2014 Required
> Birth or Age, Evidence of - Other (specify) 27/03/2014 Required
> Birth or Age, Evidence of - National ID Card 27/03/2014 Required
> Birth or Age, Evidence of - Drivers Licence 27/03/2014 Required
> 
> I am 100% sure that earlier they were not sub categorized.
> 
> Any idea wats going on ?
> Anyone?
> 
> ==========================================
> I am also wondering at the same thing, recently uploaded docs changed from recommended to required!


It will change from required to received after a CO review the docs..then u will receive a contact email from CO


----------



## harbhar

yoshiya said:


> I have recently got an invitation for the Migration Visa (Subclass 189). I am struggling whether to include my mother in my application since I worry it may hinder the procedures or even the whole application.
> 
> Regarding my family background, my mother is a widow, aged 60, having three children. I rank the second among my siblings, my elder sister and younger brother. My sister is married and my brother is getting married in May this year. My brother and I all along stay with my mother in the same address. However, I went to Singapore to work there in October 2012 and moved back to Hong Kong to stay with my mother in November last year. I don't have any documents to prove my financial support for my mother as I give her cash but I can prove that we are under the same address and provide the marriage certificates of both my sister and brother (after May). My mother does not want to stay alone as an elderly person, which would make her feel upset. Thus, I would like to include her in my application so that she can be with me, who is still single.
> 
> The questions I am having now are:-
> 
> 1. how high the chance will be for my mother to be approved for a PR visa;
> 2. whether the whole application would be turned down if my mother is rejected by the authority (since I may not have sufficient evidence to prove her dependence on me);
> 3. whether I can remove her name once it is recommended by the CO that adding her might result in failure of the whole application.
> 
> Thanks very much!





visakar said:


> One important thing in his case is, there are 3 children and 2 are living in the country. As per my understanding 50% and above dependents should be in Australia to apply for Dependent visa. In his case the CO will mention why her Mother do not live with the other 2 children.


As visakar has rightly pointed out, balance of family test is very important. Read more on this - https://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/balance-family.htm

I did not know this before, just checked it. As the outcome of the test is very obvious, you may have to ignore all my previous comments. Sorry about that.


----------



## SS70011005

Hedy said:


> It will change from required to received after a CO review the docs..then u will receive a contact email from CO


Hi Hedy,

I uploaded few of the documents for which initially status mentioned 'Required' then it changed to 'Received'. Does that mean a case officer was assigned to my application or just that someone clicked 'Confirmed' at DIBP's end?


----------



## Hedy

SS70011005 said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> I uploaded few of the documents for which initially status mentioned 'Required' then it changed to 'Received'. Does that mean a case officer was assigned to my application or just that someone clicked 'Confirmed' at DIBP's end?


Well what happened with me..docs were changed to received..then after two days I received an email from CO.


----------



## SS70011005

Hedy said:


> Well what happened with me..docs were changed to received..then after two days I received an email from CO.


I.E. you were lucky... sort of .. considering that there's been hardly any movement since...

Anyway, good luck and best wishes.

Cheers.


----------



## Bluegum2012

Does anybody have a clue since when this new "cap and queued" policy was applied?


----------



## Hedy

SS70011005 said:


> I.E. you were lucky... sort of .. considering that there's been hardly any movement since...
> 
> Anyway, good luck and best wishes.
> 
> Cheers.


The delay in in granting visas..but CO are still assigned to cases on normal processing times. . Relax. .cheers,


----------



## Bluegum2012

Hedy said:


> The delay in in granting visas..but CO are still assigned to cases on normal processing times. . Relax. .cheers,


Hi Hedy,

The delay could be for something else. I recently received a message (on Mar 13th) starting that :

Decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications - are in Category 1.


----------



## SS70011005

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> The delay could be for something else. I recently received a message (on Mar 13th) starting that :
> 
> Decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications - are in Category 1.


What does category 1 means??


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



SS70011005 said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> I uploaded few of the documents for which initially status mentioned 'Required' then it changed to 'Received'. Does that mean a case officer was assigned to my application or just that someone clicked 'Confirmed' at DIBP's end?


Hi,

Its a default process, the system changes it once your document is successfully uploaded.


----------



## mafuz767

Hi mates
Anyone waiting for decision since AUGUST? Your reply will be highly regarded, Thanks


----------



## SS70011005

Bluegum2012 said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> The delay could be for something else. I recently received a message (on Mar 13th) starting that :
> 
> Decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications - are in Category 1.


Hope you don't mean 190 moved to Priority Group 1 where the processing time is 8 months for HR countries...


----------



## hishamaus

Hi everyone,

I have applied for a 189 visa application. I was looking at the summary of my application and it stated that I answered:
Section: Previous travel to Australia
Question: Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
Answer: No

However, this question was not on my application. I printed the application before submitting it and there's no such question.
Has anyone else seen this?
Also, what do you think I should do?

I have another question as well. There's no mention of Public Interest Criterion 4020 (PIC 4020). Could not really understand what is actually needed and what I should be doing? 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## prseeker

Hedy said:


> it means that a CO will contact you very soon





Hedy said:


> It will change from required to received after a CO review the docs..then u will receive a contact email from CO





SS70011005 said:


> Hi Hedy,
> 
> I uploaded few of the documents for which initially status mentioned 'Required' then it changed to 'Received'. Does that mean a case officer was assigned to my application or just that someone clicked 'Confirmed' at DIBP's end?





Hedy said:


> Well what happened with me..docs were changed to received..then after two days I received an email from CO.





Neville Smith said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its a default process, the system changes it once your document is successfully uploaded.


So moral of the story is we are not sure if this happens when CO is assigned or it is a system activity or wat .
In my case CO assignment looks long shot as I filed Visa last week only .

1 quick question , if CO mails you , it comes directly to the email ID you mentioned in immiaccount or it goes in immiaccount and you get a notification of message in your email ?
Whenever I login into my immiaccount I get a notification mail that login was successful . So this means that mails coming from immiaccount won't go into spam?


----------



## visitkangaroos

wana fly said:


> hello visitkangaroos,
> I need some info abt PCC in India. You mentioned earlier that you have got ur PCC earlier...
> 1. I need to know if the current address (as mentioned on passport) is mentioned anywhere on the PCC letter given to you by PSK authorities? (i have changed my rented flat in the same building but I do not plan to declare that because PSK will treat it as a "address change" & I am worried it will take long time for new verification & much more hassle to change the address in the passport etc . So I'll say that I still stay in the same address as on passport.)
> 
> 2. Also, do we need a copy of invite to be carried with us to get a PCC for Australia? What if we approach PSK for a "PCC for Australia" even before an invite?



Hi wanafly,

Sorry for the delayed response. 

1. For me the current address was not mentioned anywhere. I am not sure if this is the standard format for all PSKs. I believe it should be. So do you have the police verification done for your passport with your old address. If yes and if you are giving that old address as your current address, i guess they should give you the PCC same day only.

But my recommendation will be to give the current address only, because it goes there in the database and they give their contact details in the PCC, which i guess can be used for verification. As per my understanding you don't need to get the address changed in the passport. But for PCC you will need to give address proofs for the current address. They generally ask for 1 year old address proof, so i am also not sure if they will create issue in giving PCC with the current address. But i believe that should not. If you want you can call their customer care or visit the PSK once and check at their inquiry counter.

2. You can get the PCC done before the invite, but again they might raise questions. But I believe you can convince them. 
Take the printout of you EOI, the document checklist for your Visa

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

This page says that the person should meet character requirements which is a hyperlink. So click on that link which tells character requirement means PCC. Basically they are looking for a proof that you need PCC. And i think these things should convince them.

Recently for my wife they even asked a handwritten application that for what and why you need PCC. So it would be better even if you keep it ready.


----------



## chiku2006

wana fly said:


> hello visitkangaroos,
> I need some info abt PCC in India. You mentioned earlier that you have got ur PCC earlier...
> 1. I need to know if the current address (as mentioned on passport) is mentioned anywhere on the PCC letter given to you by PSK authorities? (i have changed my rented flat in the same building but I do not plan to declare that because PSK will treat it as a "address change" & I am worried it will take long time for new verification & much more hassle to change the address in the passport etc . So I'll say that I still stay in the same address as on passport.)
> 
> 2. Also, do we need a copy of invite to be carried with us to get a PCC for Australia? What if we approach PSK for a "PCC for Australia" even before an invite?


Wanna fly, it seems "you want to fly ASAP"

In my opinion you should not give wrong information as your PCC will have old address whereas your form 80 will have your latest one and god forbid if CO catches this point then there are very high chances of your visa getting rejected as this will fall into fraud category. PCC means clearance from the local police with regard to your character assessment....

Whats the rush for PCC?? your CO hasnt been allocated as yet. 190 is almost closed till June end.. take it easy buddy and dont take a short cut, short cuts are not good in life (this is what I feel)


----------



## delhi78

Any female moving to Perth and looking for accommodation in sharing.PM me.


----------



## SS70011005

visitkangaroos said:


> Hi wanafly,
> 
> Sorry for the delayed response.
> 
> 1. For me the current address was not mentioned anywhere. I am not sure if this is the standard format for all PSKs. I believe it should be. So do you have the police verification done for your passport with your old address. If yes and if you are giving that old address as your current address, i guess they should give you the PCC same day only.
> 
> But my recommendation will be to give the current address only, because it goes there in the database and they give their contact details in the PCC, which i guess can be used for verification. As per my understanding you don't need to get the address changed in the passport. But for PCC you will need to give address proofs for the current address. They generally ask for 1 year old address proof, so i am also not sure if they will create issue in giving PCC with the current address. But i believe that should not. If you want you can call their customer care or visit the PSK once and check at their inquiry counter.
> 
> 2. You can get the PCC done before the invite, but again they might raise questions. But I believe you can convince them.
> Take the printout of you EOI, the document checklist for your Visa
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf
> 
> This page says that the person should meet character requirements which is a hyperlink. So click on that link which tells character requirement means PCC. Basically they are looking for a proof that you need PCC. And i think these things should convince them.
> 
> Recently for my wife they even asked a handwritten application that for what and why you need PCC. So it would be better even if you keep it ready.


Thanks for the advice. I was thinking of getting the PCC done next week at PSK. A quick question, I have changed my address in Feb'13 last year and as address proof I have following documents:
1) Rent Agreement
2) 2 Months internet and phone bill in my name
3) Bank statement with present address

Would these be sufficient as I don't have anymore documents to show for my present address? Would be grateful for your advice. Thanks.


----------



## visitkangaroos

Deejay_TNT said:


> Do you really consider your surgery a "major operation"? Do you think it was a medical treatment for an "extended period"? Did you stay in hospital for a couple of weeks?
> 
> IMHO, no bid deal. They will look and check if you've had any serious operations on internal organs (heart/kidney/lungs/etc) - IMHO I don't think a fracture in your left hand will qualify for that.



Thanks a lot Deejay. I was interpreting this question "Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?"

As

1. Have you ever been admitted to hospital?
And/Or
2. Have you ever received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason?

But I guess their question is 
1. Have you ever been admitted to hospital for an extended period for any reason?
And/Or
2. Have you ever received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason?

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> So moral of the story is we are not sure if this happens when CO is assigned or it is a system activity or wat .
> In my case CO assignment looks long shot as I filed Visa last week only .
> 
> 1 quick question , if CO mails you , it comes directly to the email ID you mentioned in immiaccount or it goes in immiaccount and you get a notification of message in your email ?
> Whenever I login into my immiaccount I get a notification mail that login was successful . So this means that mails coming from immiaccount won't go into spam?


PRSeeker,

Honestly, I find new form 80 to be better than the old one.. this one is small in size .. only problem is to dig out details of last 30 years (which is a daunting task)


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I was thinking of getting the PCC done next week at PSK. A quick question, I have changed my address in Feb'13 last year and as address proof I have following documents:
> 1) Rent Agreement
> 2) 2 Months internet and phone bill in my name
> 3) Bank statement with present address
> 
> Would these be sufficient as I don't have anymore documents to show for my present address? Would be grateful for your advice. Thanks.


I remember they had asked for 2 address proofs.

Rent agreement, not accepted
Bank statements:- only if they are of the nationalized banks and then you will have to carry original passbook or bank statements (duly attested by the bank manager)
ITR:- last 2 years ITR and one needs to be of the current address.

besides these one needs to carry 2 photo ids as well besides your passport. One can be your driving license and other can be an adhaar card.


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> PRSeeker,
> 
> Honestly, I find new form 80 to be better than the old one.. this one is small in size .. only problem is to dig out details of last 30 years (which is a daunting task)


The big problem for me for Form 80 is that I have lived in 3 countries: India, France and Oman and changed too many residences. Average 1 change every 2 years as my father was in Indian Railways in transferable job.

So I am thinking putting the address of my ancestral village where all my extended family has lived from eons. I thinking I'll put this address for all the places that I can't gather any details for. 

Would this be a good idea?? Any suggestions?


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> I remember they had asked for 2 address proofs.
> 
> Rent agreement, not accepted
> Bank statements:- only if they are of the nationalized banks and then you will have to carry original passbook or bank statements (duly attested by the bank manager)
> ITR:- last 2 years ITR and one needs to be of the current address.
> 
> besides these one needs to carry 2 photo ids as well besides your passport. One can be your driving license and other can be an adhaar card.


WTH. I have the photo IDs (Passport and PAN card) but not the other documents like Aadhar card, Nationalized Bank (mine is corporate salary account in Citibank) and ITR (ITR is at the company's registered office in Mumbai [Publicis Groupe])

And my phone and internet bill is of Airtel not BSNL...


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> The big problem for me for Form 80 is that I have lived in 3 countries: India, France and Oman and changed too many residences. Average 1 change every 2 years as my father was in Indian Railways in transferable job.
> 
> So I am thinking putting the address of my ancestral village where all my extended family has lived from eons. I thinking I'll put this address for all the places that I can't gather any details for.
> 
> Would this be a good idea?? Any suggestions?


Somehow, I am not in favor of giving wrong information, try and give your best possible shot. It might take you longer but what the heck you have all the time as entire grant process has slowed down...


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> Somehow, I am not in favor of giving wrong information, try and give your best possible shot. It might take you longer but what the heck you have all the time as entire grant process has slowed down...


So you mean to say I give them addresses of all the places I've lived since age 2!!... I don't think even my father would remember that.... anyway will try to give my best shot.. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> WTH. I have the photo IDs (Passport and PAN card) but not the other documents like Aadhar card, Nationalized Bank (mine is corporate salary account in Citibank) and ITR (ITR is at the company's registered office in Mumbai [Publicis Groupe])
> 
> And my phone and internet bill is of Airtel not BSNL...


My friend, PAN card doesn't have any address on it and they need another photo id except passport.

I am telling you from my experience, it was really difficult but fortunately we had PPF accounts in a nationalized bank and ITR of the same address otherwise would have been a humongous task to achieve.

It would be better if you can call up your local PSK and find out details... they might accept your pvt bank statements... you never know mate!!


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> My friend, PAN card doesn't have any address on it and they need another photo id except passport.
> 
> I am telling you from my experience, it was really difficult but fortunately we had PPF accounts in a nationalized bank and ITR of the same address otherwise would have been a humongous task to achieve.
> 
> It would be better if you can call up your local PSK and find out details... they might accept your pvt bank statements... you never know mate!!


Alright, will do that.. Thank you..


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> My friend, PAN card doesn't have any address on it and they need another photo id except passport.
> 
> I am telling you from my experience, it was really difficult but fortunately we had PPF accounts in a nationalized bank and ITR of the same address otherwise would have been a humongous task to achieve.
> 
> It would be better if you can call up your local PSK and find out details... they might accept your pvt bank statements... you never know mate!!


I have gas connection and its listed in the documents' list. But the gas connection is in my father's name. I am confused if this would work. BTW just checked the list of docs, you were bang on...


----------



## huzefa85

Dear All,

I have recently got an invite on the 24th march round.
I wanted to know, the payment for visa lodgement has to be done in one shot ? or can be done in multiple transactions also ? I ask this bcoz, I am finding it difficult to get a credit card with such a high limit.
Secondly, in the country where i am currently (Oman), banks do not provide travel card or forex cards. They however provide a prepaid card, but not sure if that will work for the payment.

Please suggest.
Thanks in advance


----------



## visitkangaroos

SS70011005 said:


> WTH. I have the photo IDs (Passport and PAN card) but not the other documents like Aadhar card, Nationalized Bank (mine is corporate salary account in Citibank) and ITR (ITR is at the company's registered office in Mumbai [Publicis Groupe])
> 
> And my phone and internet bill is of Airtel not BSNL...


Do you have a gas connection. That will work.
Also i am not sure now, but you can get a address proof letter from your HR. That should help.


----------



## chiku2006

huzefa85 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have recently got an invite on the 24th march round.
> I wanted to know, the payment for visa lodgement has to be done in one shot ? or can be done in multiple transactions also ? I ask this bcoz, I am finding it difficult to get a credit card with such a high limit.
> Secondly, in the country where i am currently (Oman), banks do not provide travel card or forex cards. They however provide a prepaid card, but not sure if that will work for the payment.
> 
> Please suggest.
> Thanks in advance


It has to be done in one shot...


----------



## visitkangaroos

SS70011005 said:


> I have gas connection and its listed in the documents' list. But the gas connection is in my father's name. I am confused if this would work. BTW just checked the list of docs, you were bang on...


I don't think so that the gas connection on father's name will work.


----------



## lvonline

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am uploading documents, there is a button called "Attached Documents".
> 
> Do I need to merge all related documents or I can click multiple times on same button and attach related docs?
> 
> Maq


You can merge as many u want as long the total size is less than 5mb. Also you can upload a max of 60 docs. No you cant click multiple times on same attach button as you can only upload one at a time. Upload 1 doc submit and again click on same attach button to upload another.


----------



## SS70011005

visitkangaroos said:


> I don't think so that the gas connection on father's name will work.


Then I think the safest would be to get the PCC done at my passport address. My wife and I both have the same address, that of my in-laws. Anyway, its about PCC and not about address proofs. In one of the earlier post somebody said that if Passport copies are given then its a 1 day job to get a PCC.

But just wanted to ask if the PCC would have the address written on it? If so then it'll be different than the address I've put in my application. I can though give a statement that I had recently changed the address and I do not have requisite address proofs as required by Indian Laws for address proof. Do you think this would create any problem in visa grant??


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Then I think the safest would be to get the PCC done at my passport address. My wife and I both have the same address, that of my in-laws. Anyway, its about PCC and not about address proofs. In one of the earlier post somebody said that if Passport copies are given then its a 1 day job to get a PCC.
> 
> But just wanted to ask if the PCC would have the address written on it? If so then it'll be different than the address I've put in my application. I can though give a statement that I had recently changed the address and I do not have requisite address proofs as required by Indian Laws for address proof. Do you think this would create any problem in visa grant??


What information have you given in form 80... make sure whatever you say should match back to your details in form 80


----------



## Pame

Hi there,

Any body with a case officer after Feb 6 for 190 visa?

Thanks.


----------



## AuzLover

Do we need to notarize if its a color scanned copy of passport?


----------



## chiku2006

AuzLover said:


> Do we need to notarize if its a color scanned copy of passport?


Nope


----------



## rohit1_sharma

AuzLover said:


> Do we need to notarize if its a color scanned copy of passport?


For Visa Application, if you plan to provide Colored Scan copies of all the documents then there is no need for Notarization for any document. Only if you provide Black/White Scans then you need to get them notarized and the scan of notarized copy should be colored.


----------



## kharelshishir

rohit1_sharma said:


> For Visa Application, if you plan to provide Colored Scan copies of all the documents then there is no need for Notarization for any document. Only if you provide Black/White Scans then you need to get them notarized and the scan of notarized copy should be colored.


What if u make a colour photocopy of original then notarize them- then scam them - then upload?


----------



## p_sherman

kharelshishir said:


> What if u make a colour photocopy of original then notarize them- then scam them - then upload?


It is generally not advised to attempt to scam the DIBP.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

p_sherman said:


> it is generally not advised to attempt to scam the dibp.


rofl :d


----------



## rohit1_sharma

kharelshishir said:


> What if u make a colour photocopy of original then notarize them- then scam them - then upload?


SCAM? Won't advise.

Why do you want to print the color copy and notarize when you can directly scan and upload without notarize. That way you will save some money and effort plus save some paper and precious trees.


----------



## bu_usa

Hi Seniors,

I have few question in relation to form 80 and looking for some help here.

Q1 - Do I need to fill seperate form 80 for my wife? (I am the primary applicant and I am not claiming points for my wife)

Q2 - Addresses in last 30 years, available space to fill details would not be sufficient. Should I duplicate the page, fill it and attach it? It is page 4 of PDF

Q3 - Page 17 of pdf for 80, Qn no 50. It asks, are you being sponsored by, or associated with a organization in australia. I am under 189 category and not sponsored, however my employer is also in australia. I am currently employed in United states. In past I travelled to australaia for a business metting for a month. What should I mention here, or should I leave this blank?

I would be looking forward for your detailed answers.

Thanks as always


----------



## rohit1_sharma

bu_usa said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have few question in relation to form 80 and looking for some help here.
> 
> Q1 - Do I need to fill seperate form 80 for my wife? (I am the primary applicant and I am not claiming points for my wife)
> 
> Q2 - Addresses in last 30 years, available space to fill details would not be sufficient. Should I duplicate the page, fill it and attach it? It is page 4 of PDF
> 
> Q3 - Page 17 of pdf for 80, Qn no 50. It asks, are you being sponsored by, or associated with a organization in australia. I am under 189 category and not sponsored, however my employer is also in australia. I am currently employed in United states. In past I travelled to australaia for a business metting for a month. What should I mention here, or should I leave this blank?
> 
> I would be looking forward for your detailed answers.
> 
> Thanks as always


1. Form 80 is needed for all applicants except for children so you need to fill it for your wife even if you are not claiming points.

2. If you run out of space then the last Part of the form for Additional information can be used to add any extra information for any questions in the entire form. If you need more space then you should take a copy of the Additional Information section and add more details.

3. For 189 visa you may leave the Sponsor information as well as travel information blank if you don't have details.


----------



## bu_usa

rohit1_sharma said:


> 1. Form 80 is needed for all applicants except for children so you need to fill it for your wife even if you are not claiming points.
> 
> 2. If you run out of space then the last Part of the form for Additional information can be used to add any extra information for any questions in the entire form. If you need more space then you should take a copy of the Additional Information section and add more details.
> 
> 3. For 189 visa you may leave the Sponsor information as well as travel information blank if you don't have details.


Hi Rohit,

To clarify your point 3 and my question 3 more, Well I know my organization name and possibly can find address. But they are not my sponsor. So not sure if I need to fill this section or not? Thats the confusion.

Also, I would mention my travel details to Australia for that 1 month period and where I stayed and in purpose I would mention for business meeting. Would this create confusion for CO? Because the question 50 also asks if you are associated with any organization and I am leaving this section blank.

You see, I am employed by this organization which has head office in United states and has presence in Australia. 

I am clear about no sponsor piece. But asks it asks are you associated with organization, thats what create my confusion, to mention or not to mention.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

bu_usa said:


> Hi Rohit, To clarify your point 3 and my question 3 more, Well I know my organization name and possibly can find address. But they are not my sponsor. So not sure if I need to fill this section or not? Thats the confusion. Also, I would mention my travel details to Australia for that 1 month period and where I stayed and in purpose I would mention for business meeting. Would this create confusion for CO? Because the question 50 also asks if you are associated with any organization and I am leaving this section blank. You see, I am employed by this organization which has head office in United states and has presence in Australia. I am clear about no sponsor piece. But asks it asks are you associated with organization, thats what create my confusion, to mention or not to mention.


You need to mention all the travel details to any country outside your country of passport issuance. This means all short and long visits. If you visited australia for business then do mention that. If you dont have a sponsor then leave that section. You also need to mention your employment details and it doesn't really matter if it has presence in australia or not as the purpose of this form is different. Important thing is where you are actually employed.


----------



## pink7231

I am in Sydney.I went for PCC yesterday and VFS told you have damaged passport.Reason of damage is my photo back ground is little faded.I never realised and i can say it was in same condition since i travel few times with same passport.
Now ,if i go for reissue/replacement for the damaged passport it takes 8 weeks which is too much time.I have got invitation to apply my PR ,i am not sure my case officer will be agree to wait this log period.
Is there any shorter process to get my passport reissued?
Can you please guide me ,what should i do in this situation?
Thanks alot .


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> So moral of the story is we are not sure if this happens when CO is assigned or it is a system activity or wat .
> In my case CO assignment looks long shot as I filed Visa last week only .
> 
> 1 quick question , if CO mails you , it comes directly to the email ID you mentioned in immiaccount or it goes in immiaccount and you get a notification of message in your email ?
> Whenever I login into my immiaccount I get a notification mail that login was successful . So this means that mails coming from immiaccount won't go into spam?


Gents/Ladies/Anyone in between , 

Any help with above query please


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Gents/Ladies/Anyone in between ,
> 
> Any help with above query please


Buddy, i like that guts to include that In between Part, though it is very pivotal in our society.

Cheers..

Santhosh


----------



## Aus189visa

everlast said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied for my 189 visa in March 10. So far, I have provided all the documents needed. I applied onshore and I am currently on my bridging visa. No CO has been assigned yet. The only missing thing is medical examinations. I have arranged HealthDeclarations early in March, I still have it in my immi account. My question is; should I go ahead and arrange the medicals now or wait until I get CO assigned? How long do the medicals usually last?
> Many thanks in advance,




Hi, I have applied on 24 Mar. I am currently on 457 visa onshore. How did u get your bridging visa ? Should I apply separately?


----------



## Aus189visa

pink7231 said:


> I am in Sydney.I went for PCC yesterday and VFS told you have damaged passport.Reason of damage is my photo back ground is little faded.I never realised and i can say it was in same condition since i travel few times with same passport.
> Now ,if i go for reissue/replacement for the damaged passport it takes 8 weeks which is too much time.I have got invitation to apply my PR ,i am not sure my case officer will be agree to wait this log period.
> Is there any shorter process to get my passport reissued?
> Can you please guide me ,what should i do in this situation?
> Thanks alot .


Don't worry. I applied last year in Sydney and I received in 3 weeks. Check with them whether you can apply for pcc along with passport application. But you need to make sure you get new passport details in Pcc.


----------



## everlast

Aus189visa said:


> Hi, I have applied on 24 Mar. I am currently on 457 visa onshore. How did u get your bridging visa ? Should I apply separately?


You get bridging visa automatically. No separate application required.


----------



## Aus189visa

everlast said:


> You get bridging visa automatically. No separate application required.


Yes. I read it. But not sure how to confirm it.


----------



## SuperDuperMan

Pame said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Any body with a case officer after Feb 6 for 190 visa?
> 
> Thanks.


Looks like there arent many with case officer in Feb.. . i hope they dont wait till July to assign COs..


----------



## p_sherman

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications



> 189 Skilled – Independent - Within 10 weeks of lodgement
> 190 Skilled - Nominated - Within 7 weeks of lodgement


You can all start worrying once you've passed the stipulated allocation dates mentioned by DIBP.

Until then, keep calm, stay patient and don't make mountains out of molehills.


----------



## chiku2006

p_sherman said:


> Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications
> 
> You can all start worrying once you've passed the stipulated allocation dates mentioned by DIBP.
> 
> Until then, keep calm, stay patient and don't make mountains out of molehills.


I agree, be patient guys. Worrying unnecessary will not help... patience is the key here, even if CO gets allocated and nothing happens afterwards then its of no use. Let system take its own time ..


----------



## bu_usa

Friends,

I have filled my application and now I am at a stage to pay the fees, however so far no where I have been asked to attach the supporting documents. Does it ask to attach only after I have submitted and paid application fees?

Pls clarify.

Thanks


----------



## chiku2006

bu_usa said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have filled my application and now I am at a stage to pay the fees, however so far no where I have been asked to attach the supporting documents. Does it ask to attach only after I have submitted and paid application fees?
> 
> Pls clarify.
> 
> Thanks


They want money upfront ;-) before they let you submit anything.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

bu_usa said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have filled my application and now I am at a stage to pay the fees, however so far no where I have been asked to attach the supporting documents. Does it ask to attach only after I have submitted and paid application fees?
> 
> Pls clarify.
> 
> Thanks


Once you make the payment, You will be able to upload all the supporting documents and also generate your HAP ID for Medicals. Just remember that all scans need to be colored and if they are B/W then only they need to be notarized. The maximum size per file is 5 MB and total files allowed to be uploaded are 50 - 60. Can't tell the exact number. So ensure that you make all pdf accordingly and club similar documents smartly. Try to load all documents in PDF format only.


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

I got the invite on 10 March and uploaded all the documents 3-4 days back (all relevant docs, health examination docs, pcc) but today I am seeing "*Required*" and "*Recommended*"against the similar categories of documents (which I have already uploaded)

Do I need to do anything here or the documents will themselves be referenced.

Please suggest.

Regards
Ds


----------



## askchennai

CO allocation dates for general skilled migration apllciation page in IMMI website has been updated. But there is no change in CO allocation dates. Same 7 weeks for 190 and 10 weeks for 189.


----------



## gkkumar

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the invite on 10 March and uploaded all the documents 3-4 days back (all relevant docs, health examination docs, pcc) but today I am seeing "*Required*" and "*Recommended*"against the similar categories of documents (which I have already uploaded)
> 
> Do I need to do anything here or the documents will themselves be referenced.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards
> Ds


You are OK. Documents status changes as follows : 

Recommended => Required => Received


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Australian Citizenship – Guidelines on attaching documents


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

Can someone please suggest what is the approx waiting time for the CO allocation right now?

I have applied under 189 category.

Regards
Ds


----------



## RazaF

*max no. of docs upload*

Max no. of docs that can be uploaded is 60. Is this no. for all applicants in an application or it is for each of the applicants? I'm applying with my wife and daughter as secondary and dependent applicant resp.


----------



## p_sherman

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please suggest what is the approx waiting time for the CO allocation right now?
> 
> I have applied under 189 category.
> 
> Regards
> Ds


Within 10 weeks of lodgement.

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## prseeker

RazaF said:


> Max no. of docs that can be uploaded is 60. Is this no. for all applicants in an application or it is for each of the applicants? I'm applying with my wife and daughter as secondary and dependent applicant resp.


Max 60 files *EACH* applicant , each file has to be less than 5 MB


----------



## Aus189visa

Hi, I applied on 24 Mar 14 and uploaded docs on 26 Mar. Today the status shows as Received. Does that CO is allocated already ?


----------



## SS70011005

Aus189visa said:


> Hi, I applied on 24 Mar 14 and uploaded docs on 26 Mar. Today the status shows as Received. Does that CO is allocated already ?


Nope.. far from it actually. This is just a system message.


----------



## Aus189visa

SS70011005 said:


> Nope.. far from it actually. This is just a system message.


Thanks for your reply. ppl say visa grant is halted now due to quota expiry. any idea, is it for all subclasses or only for 190 ?


----------



## Hedy

Aus189visa said:


> Thanks for your reply. ppl say visa grant is halted now due to quota expiry. any idea, is it for all subclasses or only for 190 ?


Am just granted 489 SS guys.. cheerup.. it's coming soon for everyone


----------



## vishalparab

Hey guys,
i can get 190 visa based on my profile.
below are the details.

Skill - Resource Management Consultant
work expierence - 3 years
Qualification - Bachelors of commerce with MBA in HR (Distance education)
overall all i have got 7+ years of work expierence in various fileds.
and my IELTS score is 6 in RWLS

if i apply for PR 190 visa, Are they chances that i can get visa at this point of time.
and i guess my skill set comes under CSOL and i see Canbeera is the only place i can get through.
So kindy advice shall i apply it now or after June 2014.


----------



## SS70011005

Aus189visa said:


> Thanks for your reply. ppl say visa grant is halted now due to quota expiry. any idea, is it for all subclasses or only for 190 ?


Yes, people are getting replies from their CO's that the process is getting delayed. But since you lodged your visa recently, there's still plenty of time to worry about it.

Good luck!!


----------



## chiku2006

Hedy said:


> Am just granted 489 SS guys.. cheerup.. it's coming soon for everyone


I am glad to see that things have started moving a bit....


----------



## wana fly

;3534402 said:


> Wanna fly, it seems "you want to fly ASAP"
> 
> In my opinion you should not give wrong information as your PCC will have old address whereas your form 80 will have your latest one and god forbid if CO catches this point then there are very high chances of your visa getting rejected as this will fall into fraud category. PCC means clearance from the local police with regard to your character assessment....
> 
> Whats the rush for PCC?? your CO hasnt been allocated as yet. 190 is almost closed till June end.. take it easy buddy and dont take a short cut, short cuts are not good in life (this is what I feel)


Hey chiku2006,
Thanks for taking out time to write... yeah, I feel that I'll update my PCC application with new address & write the new address everywhere....
Just wanted to correct you on the 190 visa status..... THE 190 VISA ARE NOT CLOSED YET... ACT GOVT IS DEFINITELY ASSESSING ALL THE APPLICATIONS SUBMITTED TILL 25TH MARCH & VISAS WILL BE DEFINITELY GRANTED IF CANDIDATES MEET THEIR CRITERIA.... TODAY MORNING ITSELF ACT GOVT HAS ISSUED SS & 190 INVITE.... SO ITS DEF. NOT CLOSED & ELIGIBLE PEOPLE WILL GET IT FOR SURE.... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ozbabe

Hedy said:


> Am just granted 489 SS guys.. cheerup.. it's coming soon for everyone


Congrats Hedy! Finally.

Hope you enjoy your Oz life!


----------



## Hedy

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats Hedy! Finally.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your Oz life!


Heyyy!! Yes finally  can't believe it till now


----------



## King_of_the_ring

is 189 still processing ?


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats Hedy! Finally.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your Oz life!


Hey ozbabe,

Have you got your CO allocated??

Chiku


----------



## Ozbabe

chiku2006 said:


> Hey ozbabe,
> 
> Have you got your CO allocated??
> 
> Chiku


I don't know, Chiku. I have not been contacted yet. Maybe I have been allocated. I do not want to call till after the 7th week which is after next weekend.

Let's keep waiting...


----------



## maq_qatar

Hi Guys,

Today I have submitted all documents except medical and PCC. 

I was reviewing the visa submitted form and seems like I made a mistake for answering one question and need advice.
I have total 9+ year of experience, whereas last(Latest) 5 year in Qatar and rest in India and each experience is relevant to my skill. ACS also have assessed as skilled employment for all company.

There was a question “Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?”

As an answer I selected “Yes” and then selected “5 years or above overseas experience”

I thought overseas means outside India so I mentioned but now I think for Australia overseas means Any country outside Australia and as per that I should have selected “8 years or above overseas experience” otherwise I will not get 5 points as I am claiming 15 points for experience.

As per my knowledge if I made a mistake I should fill-up form 1022 then submit with rest documents


Did I make mistake or what I filled is correct ?
If mistake then what should I do?

Please advice or anyone have same experience.

Maq


----------



## dhawalswamy

King_of_the_ring said:


> Australian Citizenship – Guidelines on attaching documents



dear it is attaching documents to citizenship application not pr application. it mentions, 500 KB per document and only jpg format.... my heart skipped a beat...


----------



## prseeker

King_of_the_ring said:


> is 189 still processing ?


I am looking for answer of same question . I hope somebody can throw some light on it


----------



## hishamaus

hishamaus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have applied for a 189 visa application. I was looking at the summary of my application and it stated that I answered:
> Section: Previous travel to Australia
> Question: Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?
> Answer: No
> 
> However, this question was not on my application. I printed the application before submitting it and there's no such question.
> Has anyone else seen this?
> Also, what do you think I should do?
> 
> I have another question as well. There's no mention of Public Interest Criterion 4020 (PIC 4020). Could not really understand what is actually needed and what I should be doing?
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Can someone please advise me on these questions?
Thanks all


----------



## hishamaus

prseeker said:


> I am looking for answer of same question . I hope somebody can throw some light on it


As per the CO assignment schedule, they had a (* means the visa is not being processed) and 189 did not have the star*. so maybe still processing?

May I ask, why are you filling Form 80? It's not in the documents checklist for 189 visa

Thanks


----------



## santhossh

Hi Friends ,

I am new to this forum . I have got an invite for 189 category on 24 March 2014 . I am in the process of submitting the documents. In this I have some doubts.

I have claimed 60 points in total for 261311.


My work experience started from 2004 and ACS has evaluated it to be valid from 2006 onwards . i.e, they deducted my two years of experience.

If I claim my overall overseas experience outside Aus from 2004 , then I am getting 7 years and 10 months in total.

If I claim from 2006 as mentioned by ACS , I am getting 5 years and 10 months in total.

However , when Lodging the Visa Application , I mentioned experience from 2004 and marked it as relevant experience. However , many friends are suggesting I should mark relevant experience only from 2006.

However , in both the case my Points score doesnot get changed as I claim only 10 Points for Overseas Experience (greater than 5 years and less than 8 years category)
Also I have submitted all documents related to my overseas experience from Year 2004.


Does it harm in anyway ? will the Case Officer be concerned with what I have marked as relevant from 2004 in application ?

Will there be any chance of Visa Rejection? 

Please advice.


----------



## lvonline

I renewed my passport 4 months back and there was no verification back then inspite of address change.
Yesterday when I went for PCC I was asked for address proof. I said that I reside at the address passport has and she put my PCC for verification. May be I should have given her my aadhar proof that I had with the same address. 
Does anyone know how much time it takes for police verification for PCC?


----------



## chiku2006

lvonline said:


> I renewed my passport 4 months back and there was no verification back then inspite of address change.
> Yesterday when I went for PCC I was asked for address proof. I said that I reside at the address passport has and she put my PCC for verification. May be I should have given her my aadhar proof that I had with the same address.
> Does anyone know how much time it takes for police verification for PCC?


I had the same situation and I was told this process will take almost a month's time... I am still waiting for my PCC, its been almost a month now..


----------



## visakar

Get the credit card from the bank with whatever limit they are providing to you. Transfer the extra amount required from your account to the Credit car. For instance if your card has limit of OR 500 and you need a total amount of OR 1,300 for the process of visa payment, add the extra OR 800 to the Credit card. This way you will be able to pay. This is what I did.



huzefa85 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have recently got an invite on the 24th march round.
> I wanted to know, the payment for visa lodgement has to be done in one shot ? or can be done in multiple transactions also ? I ask this bcoz, I am finding it difficult to get a credit card with such a high limit.
> Secondly, in the country where i am currently (Oman), banks do not provide travel card or forex cards. They however provide a prepaid card, but not sure if that will work for the payment.
> 
> Please suggest.
> Thanks in advance


----------



## deven_123

lvonline said:


> I renewed my passport 4 months back and there was no verification back then inspite of address change. Yesterday when I went for PCC I was asked for address proof. I said that I reside at the address passport has and she put my PCC for verification. May be I should have given her my aadhar proof that I had with the same address. Does anyone know how much time it takes for police verification for PCC?


What country PCC have u applied??
PCC for Mumbai takes almost 5 weeks and UK PCC takes 3 weeks.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Help me for shared accommodation!!!*

hi friends,

good morning!

hope you are doing well.

i am making my move to melbourne on 18th of april, 2014. I will be there in mel airport on 19th april, at about 6:30 am. 

I am now aspiring for accommodation on various websites such as gumtree, indian roommates etc. to share with others but no fruitful results are found out yet. Could you please help me out if you know anything regards to this? I am looking for a shared accommodation and my budget is maximum of 140-150 AUD per week including all bills.

Moreover, if you have any friends who are looking for people to accommodate into their rooms or so, please do refer me to them.

looking forward to hear from you,

Thanks

sathiya


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

I have submitted an EOI for 189 - 60 points and 190 - 65 points on 22 March 2014.

Can any one suggest if I can expect invite under any of these 2 visa sub class in this year ie before July 2014? Any inputs would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## prseeker

hishamaus said:


> As per the CO assignment schedule, they had a (* means the visa is not being processed) and 189 did not have the star*. so maybe still processing?
> 
> May I ask, why are you filling Form 80? It's not in the documents checklist for 189 visa
> 
> Thanks



Hi Hishamaus , 

I am worried about 189 , I have asked about couple of times but didn't get any answer . But I have not seen anybody getting a grant in last couple of days .

Hey every applicant , no matter primary or secondary need to submit form 80 , it is character assessment form and pain in the umm neck to fill .

Lots of people don't upload it and wait for the CO to ask for it but sooner or later you HAVE to provide it .

Regards 
PD


----------



## bond_bhai

prseeker said:


> Hi Hishamaus ,
> 
> I am worried about 189 , I have asked about couple of times but didn't get any answer . But I have not seen anybody getting a grant in last couple of days .
> 
> Hey every applicant , no matter primary or secondary need to submit form 80 , it is character assessment form and pain in the umm neck to fill .
> 
> Lots of people don't upload it and wait for the CO to ask for it but sooner or later you HAVE to provide it .
> 
> Regards
> PD


PD, when you say you are worried, you mean they are not granting any more under the 189 category? Does it mean the quota is full?


----------



## prseeker

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi friends,
> 
> good morning!
> 
> hope you are doing well.
> 
> i am making my move to melbourne on 18th of april, 2014. I will be there in mel airport on 19th april, at about 6:30 am.
> 
> I am now aspiring for accommodation on various websites such as gumtree, indian roommates etc. to share with others but no fruitful results are found out yet. Could you please help me out if you know anything regards to this? I am looking for a shared accommodation and my budget is maximum of 140-150 AUD per week including all bills.
> 
> Moreover, if you have any friends who are looking for people to accommodate into their rooms or so, please do refer me to them.
> 
> looking forward to hear from you,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> sathiya


Dear Sathiya , 

I don't stay in Melbourne neither do I have any friends over there .

I just wanted to wish you with loads of good luck and best wishes . We all have seen you helping everybody out here . I really hope that good karma comes back to you and you get whatever you want in life .

Have an amazing life in Australia , may all your dreams come true . I hope you get a job very soon .

Best of luck .

PD


----------



## huzefa85

visakar said:


> Get the credit card from the bank with whatever limit they are providing to you. Transfer the extra amount required from your account to the Credit car. For instance if your card has limit of OR 500 and you need a total amount of OR 1,300 for the process of visa payment, add the extra OR 800 to the Credit card. This way you will be able to pay. This is what I did.


Thanks visakar.
Are you from Oman ?


----------



## prseeker

bond_bhai said:


> PD, when you say you are worried, you mean they are not granting any more under the 189 category? Does it mean the quota is full?


Hi Bro , 

That's exactly what I am asking . I want to know if 189 is also going to be hold till July or is it just 190 . 

Hey do you mind me asking are you in Antigua and Barbuda ? If yes damn you are lucky , it's a beautiful place . I have never been to there , but have seen couple of documentaries on it . 

Do you work over there ?


----------



## maq_qatar

maq_qatar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I have submitted all documents except medical and PCC.
> 
> I was reviewing the visa submitted form and seems like I made a mistake for answering one question and need advice.
> I have total 9+ year of experience, whereas last(Latest) 5 year in Qatar and rest in India and each experience is relevant to my skill. ACS also have assessed as skilled employment for all company.
> 
> There was a question “Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?”
> 
> As an answer I selected “Yes” and then selected “5 years or above overseas experience”
> 
> I thought overseas means outside India so I mentioned but now I think for Australia overseas means Any country outside Australia and as per that I should have selected “8 years or above overseas experience” otherwise I will not get 5 points as I am claiming 15 points for experience.
> 
> As per my knowledge if I made a mistake I should fill-up form 1022 then submit with rest documents
> 
> Did I make mistake or what I filled is correct ?
> If mistake then what should I do?
> 
> Please advice or anyone have same experience.
> 
> Maq


Anyone?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## hishamaus

prseeker said:


> Hi Hishamaus ,
> 
> I am worried about 189 , I have asked about couple of times but didn't get any answer . But I have not seen anybody getting a grant in last couple of days .
> 
> Hey every applicant , no matter primary or secondary need to submit form 80 , it is character assessment form and pain in the umm neck to fill .
> 
> Lots of people don't upload it and wait for the CO to ask for it but sooner or later you HAVE to provide it .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Hi prseeker,

I see. Luckily I have already filled Form 80 form my temporary visa, so I just have to amend it with the latest details and be done with it.

I had another question if you don't mind, in applications overview, there's the list of applications you have and a checkbox next to each one of them. and a button (Submit application) but I have already submitted and paid for the application, uploaded my documents. What would happen if I select that application and click on the button?
The status of my application is now "in progress"

Any thoughts?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## prseeker

hishamaus said:


> Hi prseeker,
> 
> I see. Luckily I have already filled Form 80 form my temporary visa, so I just have to amend it with the latest details and be done with it.
> 
> I had another question if you don't mind, in applications overview, there's the list of applications you have and a checkbox next to each one of them. and a button (Submit application) but I have already submitted and paid for the application, uploaded my documents. What would happen if I select that application and click on the button?
> The status of my application is now "in progress"
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


If you check it and hit submit button it will flash this message 
"The application has already been submitted and cannot be submitted again"

How do I know?
I tried doing it after you asked 

Great that your Form 80 is ready , I m sure you are using the latest version , right ?


----------



## hishamaus

prseeker said:


> If you check it and hit submit button it will flash this message
> "The application has already been submitted and cannot be submitted again"
> 
> How do I know?
> I tried doing it after you asked
> 
> Great that your Form 80 is ready , I m sure you are using the latest version , right ?



Lol. Thanks for letting me know.

Not sure about how recent my form 80 is, but my plan was to start a new one and copy the similar questions across 

Btw, I asked a question before, if it's not much trouble.
When I was doing my application and finished submitting, I went through the summary that you can download afterwards. And it had a question about if I ever visited Australia, the question was answered with NO while I never actually saw that question in the application and No is a wrong answer. Have you had the same experience?
Also, do you think I should submit a Notice of Incorrect Answer Form?

My many thanks


----------



## Ozbabe

hishamaus said:


> Can someone please advise me on these questions?
> Thanks all


Hi, for question 1 there is a form that you fill to correct information if you made an error before. I am guessing you have been to Oz before and want to rectify that. I cannot remember the form number, but members here can help or you can search their website. Once filled you then upload to your immi account

Hope this helps.


----------



## prseeker

hishamaus said:


> Lol. Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Not sure about how recent my form 80 is, but my plan was to start a new one and copy the similar questions across
> 
> Btw, I asked a question before, if it's not much trouble.
> When I was doing my application and finished submitting, I went through the summary that you can download afterwards. And it had a question about if I ever visited Australia, the question was answered with NO while I never actually saw that question in the application and No is a wrong answer. Have you had the same experience?
> Also, do you think I should submit a Notice of Incorrect Answer Form?
> 
> My many thanks


You don't have to worry about the number of questions you already asked . The whole point of this forum is to provide a platform , so that we can help each other and owner can make some serious money while we do so 

If I am not wrong from 80 was updated this week only . 

You mean by default it was checked as No ? And as a fact you have traveled to Australia before ?
If this is the case , yes please submit the Notice of incorrect answer form and also mention it in Form 80 and provide all the details there .

Best of luck with Form 80 ..now they want your employment history and your residential addresses of last 30 years :frusty:


----------



## Ozbabe

Ozbabe said:


> Hi, for question 1 there is a form that you fill to correct information if you made an error before. I am guessing you have been to Oz before and want to rectify that. I cannot remember the form number, but members here can help or you can search their website. Once filled you then upload to your immi account
> 
> Hope this helps.


I have now seen the form. It is form 1023. All the best


----------



## prseeker

Ozbabe said:


> Hi, for question 1 there is a form that you fill to correct information if you made an error before. I am guessing you have been to Oz before and want to rectify that. I cannot remember the form number, but members here can help or you can search their website. Once filled you then upload to your immi account
> 
> Hope this helps.


Form 1023


----------



## Ozbabe

maq_qatar said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Yes you need to correct the information. All experiences outside Australia are termed 'over seas'.


----------



## Ozbabe

prseeker said:


> Hi Bro ,
> 
> That's exactly what I am asking . I want to know if 189 is also going to be hold till July or is it just 190 .
> 
> Hey do you mind me asking are you in Antigua and Barbuda ? If yes damn you are lucky , it's a beautiful place . I have never been to there , but have seen couple of documentaries on it .
> 
> Do you work over there ?


Hi,

I don't think 189 is on hold. I guess it has just slowed down a bit as some people who wrote to their COs had the limited space message too. Maybe people have not just reported grants on this forum, but in have other forums as we only form a small percentage of applicants. No one really knows what DIBP are up to.


----------



## Ozbabe

prseeker said:


> Form 1023[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, that's it.


----------



## hishamaus

prseeker said:


> You don't have to worry about the number of questions you already asked . The whole point of this forum is to provide a platform , so that we can help each other and owner can make some serious money while we do so
> 
> If I am not wrong from 80 was updated this week only .
> 
> You mean by default it was checked as No ? And as a fact you have traveled to Australia before ?
> If this is the case , yes please submit the Notice of incorrect answer form and also mention it in Form 80 and provide all the details there .
> 
> Best of luck with Form 80 ..now they want your employment history and your residential addresses of last 30 years :frusty:


Thanks prseeker, I will do that today then.
The question was not answered automatically, it just simply didn't appear when I was filling the application (I even had the application printed before submission, and could not find the question at all). Well, anyways now I know that I have to submit that new form and rectify it.

Hmmm, that's gonna make things much much harder, 30 years is quiet a lot to remember.


----------



## hishamaus

Ozbabe said:


> I have now seen the form. It is form 1023. All the best


Thanks Ozbabe 

Looks like this is gonna be a long road to get that visa granted lol


----------



## maq_qatar

Ozbabe said:


> Yes you need to correct the information. All experiences outside Australia are termed 'over seas'.


so I need to upload 1023 for incorrect answer with my other documents, right?


----------



## Ozbabe

maq_qatar said:


> so I need to upload 1023 for incorrect answer with my other documents, right?


Yea


----------



## prseeker

Ozbabe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think 189 is on hold. I guess it has just slowed down a bit as some people who wrote to their COs had the limited space message too. Maybe people have not just reported grants on this forum, but in have other forums as we only form a small percentage of applicants. No one really knows what DIBP are up to.


All this while I thought that 189 is immune from this tension and process is running as expected . Let's see how it goes .


----------



## prseeker

hishamaus said:


> Thanks prseeker, I will do that today then.
> The question was not answered automatically, it just simply didn't appear when I was filling the application (I even had the application printed before submission, and could not find the question at all). Well, anyways now I know that I have to submit that new form and rectify it.
> 
> Hmmm, that's gonna make things much much harder, 30 years is quiet a lot to remember.


I even toyed around with idea of committing suicide after i realized that I have to go through the harssment of filling , signing , scanning , merging of form 80 all over again .

But I dropped that idea as my beer was really chilled , wings were really juicy and climax of Avengers in 3D was in full swing


----------



## visakar

huzefa85 said:


> Thanks visakar.
> Are you from Oman ?


I am from Kuwait.


----------



## msalmank

Hi all,

I had previously uploaded form 80 however later realized that I had entered the incorrect starting date of my secondary education. I corrected it and rescanned the form and submitted it again, with the note (in description) of what was corrected.

I today realized there is a form 1023 for submitting corrections as well. Should I submit that too? Or is it fine that I've submitted the updated form 80? Should I inquire from my CO?

Regards.
Salman.


----------



## prseeker

msalmank said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had previously uploaded form 80 however later realized that I had entered the incorrect starting date of my secondary education. I corrected it and rescanned the form and submitted it again, with the note (in description) of what was corrected.
> 
> I today realized there is a form 1023 for submitting corrections as well. Should I submit that too? Or is it fine that I've submitted the updated form 80? Should I inquire from my CO?
> 
> Regards.
> Salman.


Naah Form 80 should suffice , dates of secondary education are not a big deal . If you want to be doubly safe , drop a polite email to CO .


----------



## lvonline

deven_123 said:


> What country PCC have u applied??
> PCC for Mumbai takes almost 5 weeks and UK PCC takes 3 weeks.


For Hyderabad, India


----------



## nulyf

hi 

My wife's occupation is 'Dietitian', which is listed under Subclass 190 and looking into the requirements I believe she'll meet up the criteria.

Would request seniors here to address my below mentioned questions - 
1. If I go by having my wife as the primary applicant, does it restrict her to take up only 'Dietitian' as the career in Australia ? just in-case she struggles to get a job as Dietitian in Australia (I have been reading peoples experiences on this forum and hence have this query) will she be able to pursue alternate career ?

2. I am a 'Business Analyst' and will be the co-applicant to my wife, what kind of Career opportunities will I be able to take up, if I struggle to get I 'Business Analyst' job in Australia?

3. What is 'Expression of Interest' and 'Skill Assessment', How do I apply for 'Skill Assessment' ?

4. Also, what should be my next step now ?

Plz help..


----------



## HMalhotra

Hi Guys..

I am currently waiting for the CRD assessment from EA, on the same time preparing for PCC and Medicals.. Just wanna know, can we pay the Visa fee in pieces or are we supposed to pay it all once. 

My Credit Card has a limit of 80,000 INR but the visa fee comes around 1,85,000 INR so can I pay the fee using my Card thrice or Should I arrange for a Card with Higher Limit to pay the fee. Please advise, as in the later case, I will have to check with the Bank well in Advance.


Thanks!


----------



## dhawalswamy

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I am currently waiting for the CRD assessment from EA, on the same time preparing for PCC and Medicals.. Just wanna know, can we pay the Visa fee in pieces or are we supposed to pay it all once.
> 
> My Credit Card has a limit of 80,000 INR but the visa fee comes around 1,85,000 INR so can I pay the fee using my Card thrice or Should I arrange for a Card with Higher Limit to pay the fee. Please advise, as in the later case, I will have to check with the Bank well in Advance.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




payment has to be made in one shot... so find another solution.... might be travel card will help you....


----------



## HMalhotra

dhawalswamy said:


> payment has to be made in one shot... so find another solution.... might be travel card will help you....


:deadhorse:

Thanks for the prompt revert. I will look into other options.. Like one u suggested.. 

Thanks..


----------



## mainak

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I am currently waiting for the CRD assessment from EA, on the same time preparing for PCC and Medicals.. Just wanna know, can we pay the Visa fee in pieces or are we supposed to pay it all once.
> 
> My Credit Card has a limit of 80,000 INR but the visa fee comes around 1,85,000 INR so can I pay the fee using my Card thrice or Should I arrange for a Card with Higher Limit to pay the fee. Please advise, as in the later case, I will have to check with the Bank well in Advance.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Go via Debit Card or purchase a forex card... there is no option of part payment buddy
Many people in this forum has done via forext card - search for a thread named "how to pay visa fees'


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mainak said:


> Go via Debit Card or purchase a forex card... there is no option of part payment buddy
> Many people in this forum has done via forext card - search for a thread named "how to pay visa fees'


Issue with debit card is that you need to have that much limit on your card.
Check with your bank about how much limit is there on your card.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## SS70011005

Guys,

Quick question. I have just got the IELTS result which I took after I filed for my visa. This time my score is L-9, R-7.5, W-7.5 and S-7.5 (earlier only in writing I had 6.5)

Can I post this too? or should I fill up for 1022 (change in circumstances) as my score is higher than before along with this new test report?? Pls advise.


----------



## prseeker

SS70011005 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Quick question. I have just got the IELTS result which I took after I filed for my visa. This time my score is L-9, R-7.5, W-7.5 and S-7.5 (earlier only in writing I had 6.5)
> 
> Can I post this too? or should I fill up for 1022 (change in circumstances) as my score is higher than before along with this new test report?? Pls advise.


Why would you do that , You are already invited infact you have already filed the Visa . 
Higher IELTS score won't speed up the process.


----------



## prseeker

mainak said:


> Go via Debit Card or purchase a forex card... there is no option of part payment buddy
> Many people in this forum has done via forext card - search for a thread named "how to pay visa fees'





Nishant Dundas said:


> Issue with debit card is that you need to have that much limit on your card.
> Check with your bank about how much limit is there on your card.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


In my case I called the Bank and got the transaction limit increased , also got the international transactions enabled on the card . But site didn't accepted the card and payment was declined 4 times .

I tried this with 3 different cards , at last I used a Credit Card for the payment . I guess there is some issue with debit cards .


----------



## Alnaibii

SS70011005 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Quick question. I have just got the IELTS result which I took after I filed for my visa. This time my score is L-9, R-7.5, W-7.5 and S-7.5 (earlier only in writing I had 6.5)
> 
> Can I post this too? or should I fill up for 1022 (change in circumstances) as my score is higher than before along with this new test report?? Pls advise.


IELTS test after the day of invitation will not be considered


----------



## Ausexpat009

SS70011005 said:


> So you mean to say I give them addresses of all the places I've lived since age 2!!... I don't think even my father would remember that.... anyway will try to give my best shot.. Thanks for the advice.


You only have to give the address details that you have lived in the past 10 years...


----------



## AuzLover

nulyf said:


> hi
> 
> My wife's occupation is 'Dietitian', which is listed under Subclass 190 and looking into the requirements I believe she'll meet up the criteria.
> 
> Would request seniors here to address my below mentioned questions -
> 1. If I go by having my wife as the primary applicant, does it restrict her to take up only 'Dietitian' as the career in Australia ? just in-case she struggles to get a job as Dietitian in Australia (I have been reading peoples experiences on this forum and hence have this query) will she be able to pursue alternate career ?
> 
> 2. I am a 'Business Analyst' and will be the co-applicant to my wife, what kind of Career opportunities will I be able to take up, if I struggle to get I 'Business Analyst' job in Australia?
> 
> 3. What is 'Expression of Interest' and 'Skill Assessment', How do I apply for 'Skill Assessment' ?
> 
> 4. Also, what should be my next step now ?
> 
> Plz help..


1. Under 189/190 you can actually do any kind of job in Australia
2. Dont know about this
3. Skill Assessment is the initial step, your job and qualifications will be verified by some agency. Once your job is verified you can submit an EOI(Expression of Interest), If they accept your eoi you will be able to lodge a visa
4. Gather documents required for skill assessment and apply for it


----------



## santhossh

Hi Friends ,

I am new to this forum . I have got an invite for 189 category on 24 March 2014 . I am in the process of submitting the documents. In this I have some doubts.

I have claimed 60 points in total for 261311.


My work experience started from 2004 and ACS has evaluated it to be valid from 2006 onwards . i.e, they deducted my two years of experience.

If I claim my overall overseas experience outside Aus from 2004 , then I am getting 7 years and 10 months in total.

If I claim from 2006 as mentioned by ACS , I am getting 5 years and 10 months in total.

However , when Lodging the Visa Application , I mentioned experience from 2004 and marked it as relevant experience. However , many friends are suggesting I should mark relevant experience only from 2006.

However , in both the case my Points score doesnot get changed as I claim only 10 Points for Overseas Experience (greater than 5 years and less than 8 years category)
Also I have submitted all documents related to my overseas experience from Year 2004.


Does it harm in anyway ? will the Case Officer be concerned with what I have marked as relevant from 2004 in application ?

Will there be any chance of Visa Rejection? 

Please advice.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

santhossh said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> I am new to this forum . I have got an invite for 189 category on 24 March 2014 . I am in the process of submitting the documents. In this I have some doubts.
> 
> I have claimed 60 points in total for 261311.
> 
> My work experience started from 2004 and ACS has evaluated it to be valid from 2006 onwards . i.e, they deducted my two years of experience.
> 
> If I claim my overall overseas experience outside Aus from 2004 , then I am getting 7 years and 10 months in total.
> 
> If I claim from 2006 as mentioned by ACS , I am getting 5 years and 10 months in total.
> 
> However , when Lodging the Visa Application , I mentioned experience from 2004 and marked it as relevant experience. However , many friends are suggesting I should mark relevant experience only from 2006.
> 
> However , in both the case my Points score doesnot get changed as I claim only 10 Points for Overseas Experience (greater than 5 years and less than 8 years category)
> Also I have submitted all documents related to my overseas experience from Year 2004.
> 
> Does it harm in anyway ? will the Case Officer be concerned with what I have marked as relevant from 2004 in application ?
> 
> Will there be any chance of Visa Rejection?
> 
> Please advice.


I strongly suggest you claim ONLY what is assessed.
You add your experience from 2004-2006 which they did not assess, if you want. But mark it as not relevant.
Reason is though it does not make any change in your total points, why claim something which can cause an issue with your application.
Don't give even the slightest of chance to anyone to make a reason for rejection.
You are already half way towards the PR, then why risk even the smallest fraction to it.
Better not add it as relevant and just state whatever is as per ACS letter.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## karnavidyut

Nishant Dundas said:


> I strongly suggest you claim ONLY what is assessed.
> You add your experience from 2004-2006 which they did not assess, if you want. But mark it as not relevant.
> Reason is though it does not make any change in your total points, why claim something which can cause an issue with your application.
> Don't give even the slightest of chance to anyone to make a reason for rejection.
> You are already half way towards the PR, then why risk even the smallest fraction to it.
> Better not add it as relevant and just state whatever is as per ACS letter.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I recently got an invite and completed the online application on immi as well. Although you got the option to add your employment as relevant or not, there was another section where you select the number of years for points. The drop down clearly gives options of 3, 5 or 8 years so if you chose the correct drop down there you should be alright in my opinion. 
clicking on the hint for that question clearly tells you thats what the particular question is for.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

Please maintain the list to analyze the trend. Earlier OZDream and MisGuided was maintaining the list which was very helpful.

For individual please copy the list in your text file and add your name & time line.
For Active member like PRSeeker, MAQ_Qatar & Neville & ... Please add at-least 10 entry from forum.

anyone good in excel can sort it also. 

Applicant Visa Lodge	CO Grant
Deejay_TNT 24Dec2013	19Feb2014
ssaifuddin 03Feb2014	05Mar2014
Hedy 12Dec2013	05Feb2014
mafuz767 29Aug2013	18Nov2013
maq_qatar 25Mar2014
prseeker 21Mar2014
battulas78 22Mar2014
visakar 25Feb2014
OZdream123 24Mar2014
chiku2006 21Feb2014
visitkangaroos 18Mar2014
SS70011005 06Mar2014
wana fly 14Feb2014
Neville Smith 06Feb2014
Pame 06Feb2014
rohit1_sharma 18Mar2014
battulas78 22Mar2014
Aus189visa 24Mar2014
SuperDuperMan	28Feb2014
gkkumar 20Feb2014
RazaF 20Mar2014
Ozbabe 14Feb2014
dhawalswamy 03Mar2014


regards
Saifuddin


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

Please maintain the list to analyze the trend. Earlier OZDream and MisGuided was maintaining the list which was very helpful.

For individual please copy the list in your text file and add your name & time line.
For Active member like PRSeeker, MAQ_Qatar & Neville & ... Please add at-least 10 entry from forum.

anyone good in excel can sort it also.

Applicant Visa Lodge CO Grant
Deejay_TNT 24Dec2013 19Feb2014
ssaifuddin 03Feb2014 05Mar2014
Hedy 12Dec2013 05Feb2014
mafuz767 29Aug2013 18Nov2013
maq_qatar 25Mar2014
prseeker 21Mar2014
battulas78 22Mar2014
visakar 25Feb2014
OZdream123 24Mar2014
chiku2006 21Feb2014
visitkangaroos 18Mar2014
SS70011005 06Mar2014
wana fly 14Feb2014
Neville Smith 06Feb2014
Pame 06Feb2014
rohit1_sharma 18Mar2014
battulas78 22Mar2014
Aus189visa 24Mar2014
SuperDuperMan 28Feb2014
gkkumar 20Feb2014
RazaF 20Mar2014
Ozbabe 14Feb2014
dhawalswamy 03Mar2014


regards
Saifuddin


----------



## prseeker

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> Please maintain the list to analyze the trend. Earlier OZDream and MisGuided was maintaining the list which was very helpful.
> 
> For individual please copy the list in your text file and add your name & time line.
> For Active member like PRSeeker, MAQ_Qatar & Neville & ... Please add at-least 10 entry from forum.
> 
> anyone good in excel can sort it also.
> 
> Applicant Visa Lodge CO Grant
> Deejay_TNT 24Dec2013 19Feb2014
> ssaifuddin 03Feb2014 05Mar2014
> Hedy 12Dec2013 05Feb2014
> mafuz767 29Aug2013 18Nov2013
> maq_qatar 25Mar2014
> prseeker 21Mar2014
> battulas78 22Mar2014
> visakar 25Feb2014
> OZdream123 24Mar2014
> chiku2006 21Feb2014
> visitkangaroos 18Mar2014
> SS70011005 06Mar2014
> wana fly 14Feb2014
> Neville Smith 06Feb2014
> Pame 06Feb2014
> rohit1_sharma 18Mar2014
> battulas78 22Mar2014
> Aus189visa 24Mar2014
> SuperDuperMan 28Feb2014
> gkkumar 20Feb2014
> RazaF 20Mar2014
> Ozbabe 14Feb2014
> dhawalswamy 03Mar2014
> 
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


For starters adding "Prbhuranjan" to the list 

Applicant Visa Lodge CO Grant
Deejay_TNT 24Dec2013 19Feb2014
ssaifuddin 03Feb2014 05Mar2014
Hedy 12Dec2013 05Feb2014
mafuz767 29Aug2013 18Nov2013
maq_qatar 25Mar2014
prseeker 21Mar2014
battulas78 22Mar2014
visakar 25Feb2014
OZdream123 24Mar2014
chiku2006 21Feb2014
visitkangaroos 18Mar2014
SS70011005 06Mar2014
wana fly 14Feb2014
Neville Smith 06Feb2014
Pame 06Feb2014
rohit1_sharma 18Mar2014
battulas78 22Mar2014
Aus189visa 24Mar2014
SuperDuperMan 28Feb2014
gkkumar 20Feb2014
RazaF 20Mar2014
Ozbabe 14Feb2014
dhawalswamy 03Mar2014
prabhuranjan 23 March 14


----------



## prseeker

Guys , This is very good initiative by ssaifuddin , please update your names in the list . 
Meanwhile we will keep on adding from our side as well .


----------



## prseeker

*Visa Tracker*

Guys , 

I have created a basic Excel Sheet data provided by ssaifuddin . I have arranged names depending on the dates Visa was filed . Please update the sheet with you details , this will help in trend analysis.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing


----------



## as1984

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I have created a basic Excel Sheet data provided by ssaifuddin . I have arranged names depending on the dates Visa was filed . Please update the sheet with you details , this will help in trend analysis.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing



Hi prseeker,

Added my entry as well...as1984 : 22nd March...


----------



## ssaifuddin

as1984 said:


> Hi prseeker,
> 
> Added my entry as well...as1984 : 22nd March...


HI as1984 

Your name is included. But this file is editable. So everybody, please enter your data on your own.

regards


----------



## lovetosmack

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I have created a basic Excel Sheet data provided by ssaifuddin . I have arranged names depending on the dates Visa was filed . Please update the sheet with you details , this will help in trend analysis.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing


Guys... Is this only for 189 ? Or can 190 also submit it ?


----------



## ssaifuddin

lovetosmack said:


> Guys... Is this only for 189 ? Or can 190 also submit it ?


Definitely for all.


----------



## mghazal

Why not stick with the original sheet on : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## lovetosmack

mghazal said:


> Why not stick with the original sheet on : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnFxtUP9PR4edFgzODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


Yeah.. Why not? :-S


----------



## ssaifuddin

mghazal said:


> Why not stick with the original sheet on : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ODdGMHBoeXNIdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&usp=sharing#gid=0


Hi Ghazal

To be very honest, this is good to stay with 1 sheet. But who will manage it with all the columns. This forum already named as 189 & 190 visa applicant, so do we need ACS IELTS and other infos.

I think starting from Visa Lodge till grant is good. If any column from old sheet is really required than we can add it.

regards


----------



## mghazal

It is better not to divide the community into multiple sheets. The old one has more information, history and analysis sheets.


----------



## chiku2006

ssaifuddin said:


> HI as1984
> 
> Your name is included. But this file is editable. So everybody, please enter your data on your own.
> 
> regards


Hedy, got her grant on 28/03, I have updated that and have changed CO allocation date format to English, it was an American otherwise.

Shouldn't we add visa subclass and SS details?


----------



## dranig

nupur said:


> hi,
> 
> my case went for a job verification despite of me submitting itr docs,i think its very case specific,so dont stress!!
> the embassy of your country will either mail or call up your hr,in my case the employment documents which i had submitted were aslo attached on the mail and the hr was asked to authenticate it.moreover some generic qs where also asked regarding my designation,emploment duration,salary and job duties.
> 
> for faster processing its best to do your PCC and also your medical examination...
> 
> good luck:thumb:


Hi Nupur,

Thanks for your reply. I got CO allocation and has asked me for PCCs and Medicals. Submitted them and awaiting..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sdpeter

Hi, 

I got my visa grant under S189 last month and am planning to move in a couple of months. Could someone tell me if Sydney or Melbourne would be better if I am looking for a finance position in the banking centre. A friend told me that bank HQs are located in Melbourne but I always thought that Sydney is the finance hub of Australia. Please help! Thanks.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Congrat Hedy

All the best, Please share your experience n detail.

To all members "Please update the sheet"

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0


regards


----------



## aus_goer

*Getting error constantly when logging to apply visa*

Hi

I got an invite to lodge visa application but I'm facing an error every time I login to immi.gov account.

I'm facing the following issues:
1 - When I click on apply visa button after logging in to skill select, I', redirected to a page on immi.gov and I get the following error.

This page contains the following errors:

error on line 1 at column 1: Document is empty
Below is a rendering of the page up to the first error.

2 - When I login to immi.gov directly, I do not see an option of visa class 190.

3 - When I select import application, and I put my EOI number as TRN ( I dont know what TRN is), I get the error that the details cannot be retrieved.

How to proceed in this situation. I'm pretty confused. 

Senior members, please help.

Thanks


----------



## prseeker

mghazal said:


> It is better not to divide the community into multiple sheets. The old one has more information, history and analysis sheets.


Dear mghazal , 

Nobody is trying to "divide" the community . As mentioned before by ssaifuddin , old sheet is carrying too much of information and data is way too old . Apart from that nobody is maintaining that sheet anymore .

If you wish to continue updating the old sheet , nobody is stopping you to do that . As they say to each his own..

Regards


----------



## prseeker

I have added few more fields to the sheet . 

Guys please update with your details .


----------



## rohit1_sharma

prseeker said:


> I have added few more fields to the sheet .
> 
> Guys please update with your details .


I have updated my details. Thanks for the initiative.


----------



## haisergeant

Hello guys,

I follow this forum for a long time. Today I have traced back to some reports on IMMI, and have a concern about the invitation timeline.

For example:

Report from 27/01/2014, point score for 2613 (software) is 60, from date 20/08/2013
Report from 13/01/2014, point score for 2613 (software) is 60, from date 14/08/2013
Report from 16/12/2013, point score for 2613 (software) is 60, from date 12/08/2013

I assume a person who submit EOI with 60 points, on date 30/03/2014, will have to wait at least 8 months to receive invitation for visa lodge.

Is my thought correct. Any experts on this please give me your opinions. Thanks much!!!


----------



## ssaifuddin

haisergeant said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I follow this forum for a long time. Today I have traced back to some reports on IMMI, and have a concern about the invitation timeline.
> 
> For example:
> 
> Report from 27/01/2014, point score for 2613 (software) is 60, from date 20/08/2013
> Report from 13/01/2014, point score for 2613 (software) is 60, from date 14/08/2013
> Report from 16/12/2013, point score for 2613 (software) is 60, from date 12/08/2013
> 
> I assume a person who submit EOI with 60 points, on date 30/03/2014, will have to wait at least 8 months to receive invitation for visa lodge.
> 
> Is my thought correct. Any experts on this please give me your opinions. Thanks much!!!


you can expect invitation my end July or early August.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## npraneethreddy

*help*

Hello All,

I have started filling eVisa form and got struck at one point. So, I am seeking help from esteemed members of this forum on the question I have.

1) Do I need to enter employment details before the ACS skillset date.
2) Should I enter Spouse employment details even if I am not claiming partner points.


----------



## prseeker

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have started filling eVisa form and got struck at one point. So, I am seeking help from esteemed members of this forum on the question I have.
> 
> 1) Do I need to enter employment details before the ACS skillset date.
> *Yes , list all the employment details *
> 2) Should I enter Spouse employment details even if I am not claiming partner points.
> *It's better to do that , bcos in any case you will be doing that while filling form 80 for her*


My answers in bold


----------



## prseeker

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have started filling eVisa form and got struck at one point. So, I am seeking help from esteemed members of this forum on the question I have.
> 
> 1) Do I need to enter employment details before the ACS skillset date.
> 2) Should I enter Spouse employment details even if I am not claiming partner points.


Once you make the payment , update your details in the sheet mentioned in my signature . 
This will help all of us to make estimates of time lines .

Good Luck


----------



## laurinoz

Jullz said:


> I'm moving there in September!
> When you come in 2015, don't forget to take Laurinoz also!!
> All the best my Australian-forum-best-friends


Too right, take me with you Mithu lol :kiss:

I might decide to come for NY Eve 2014. If I do, you better all be there, coz' I want to meet all of you guys.
And I'll need a place to crash hahaha 

Good luck to all others still waiting for their grant


----------



## Alnaibii

haisergeant said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I follow this forum for a long time. Today I have traced back to some reports on IMMI, and have a concern about the invitation timeline.
> 
> For example:
> 
> Report from 27/01/2014, point score for 2613 (software) is 60, from date 20/08/2013
> Report from 13/01/2014, point score for 2613 (software) is 60, from date 14/08/2013
> Report from 16/12/2013, point score for 2613 (software) is 60, from date 12/08/2013
> 
> I assume a person who submit EOI with 60 points, on date 30/03/2014, will have to wait at least 8 months to receive invitation for visa lodge.
> 
> Is my thought correct. Any experts on this please give me your opinions. Thanks much!!!


Only if your occupation is 2613.


----------



## snarayan

laurinoz said:


> Too right, take me with you Mithu lol :kiss:
> 
> I might decide to come for NY Eve 2014. If I do, you better all be there, coz' I want to meet all of you guys.
> And I'll need a place to crash hahaha
> 
> Good luck to all others still waiting for their grant


Hey laurinoz, what's up...long time no see.

What's going on??? Good to see your post.


----------



## laurinoz

snarayan said:


> Hey laurinoz, what's up...long time no see.
> 
> What's going on??? Good to see your post.


Hey my dear Snarayan,

All good over here. My course starts in 2 weeks 

Are you still in UK? When are you planning on moving to Aussie Land?
Surfer said you guys talked business today ;-)
Hope it'll work out for you!


----------



## ajaro

Hi guys,
just a quick question regarding form 80 is it compulsory for a visa application coz when i applied through immiaccount it neither on the required list nor recommended list.
Also people who have applied for 189 visa on March is there any update coz i have been waiting like crazy and it just says "In Progress"



EOI 189- 10 Mar 14 - lodged 10 Mar 14


----------



## hnguyen

Hi mates,
I am attaching the documents to my immi account.
Just wonder whether it has a function to let the system know when we have already loaded all documents?

Or we just loaded them and wait for CO?

Thank you.


----------



## santhossh

Nishant Dundas said:


> I strongly suggest you claim ONLY what is assessed.
> You add your experience from 2004-2006 which they did not assess, if you want. But mark it as not relevant.
> Reason is though it does not make any change in your total points, why claim something which can cause an issue with your application.
> Don't give even the slightest of chance to anyone to make a reason for rejection.
> You are already half way towards the PR, then why risk even the smallest fraction to it.
> Better not add it as relevant and just state whatever is as per ACS letter.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum



Hi Buddy,

Thanks for your reply .

I have already submitted my application with the date as 2004 and marked it as RELEVANT. Is it any way I can edit it and change the date ?

I couldnot find this option in immiacount site.

Also , In my ImmiAccount , the document status is changed as "Received" from "Required" , what does that mean to us? 

Should I need to wait for CO to get allocated and then only make this change of the Experience Start date as "2004" . Please guide me.

Thanks!


----------



## santhossh

karnavidyut said:


> I recently got an invite and completed the online application on immi as well. Although you got the option to add your employment as relevant or not, there was another section where you select the number of years for points. The drop down clearly gives options of 3, 5 or 8 years so if you chose the correct drop down there you should be alright in my opinion.
> clicking on the hint for that question clearly tells you thats what the particular question is for.


Hi karan,

you are correct , I do remember that I have selected this to be greater than 5 and less than 8 years experience . So do u mean this would clear the confusion that my application gives to the CO ?

If so , I will be much relaxed  

Thanks!


----------



## SGrudzaUS

*"Complete character assessment particulars" link*

All -

I lodged my 189 visa (241411) on the 12th of March. I do not have a CO assigned at this point. On the 27th of March, a link appeared in my account that says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant."

I have already uploaded Form 80 (and all other documents as well). My question is: Is this link just an automatically generated link that will go away when a CO acknowledges that I have uploaded Form 80?

Any help would be appreciated.

EOI (65pts.) Lodged: 8/3/2014 Invite Received: 10/3/2014 189 Visa (241411) Lodged: 12/3/2014 CO: Pending Grant: Pending


----------



## ajaro

I think you need to provide police report from every country you have stayed in the last 10 yrs.. n also have u done ur medicals cuz i also applied on 10th march with 65 points and waiting for a grant


----------



## SGrudzaUS

ajaro said:


> I think you need to provide police report from every country you have stayed in the last 10 yrs.. n also have u done ur medicals cuz i also applied on 10th march with 65 points and waiting for a grant


Ajaro - All of my documents are uploaded (police checks and meds and certificates, etc.).


----------



## ajaro

well then we gotta wait for our decisions dont we??when u expecting your decision ??


----------



## visakar

I have updated my information. Thanks for the initiative.



prseeker said:


> I have added few more fields to the sheet .
> 
> Guys please update with your details .


----------



## blehill

Hi Mates,

I have received invitation for 190 VISA Application recently.

When reviewing and preparing related docs I noticed that mistakenly I have shown one job experience as NOT RELEVANT!

I haven't lodged VISA application yet.

----> My Question is, Should I update the information by sending the form 1023?

----->I have noticed that, in immiaccount I can modify the information which were imported from EOI. Will it be a problem if CO finds differences between the EOI and immiaccount info? Do they check info on both EOI and Immiaccount?


----------



## gkkumar

Gandhara said:


> I have a query regarding 190. Sorry for the cross posting of this comment as I need feedback from as many people as possible. This question is really bothering me!
> 
> What happens if my occupation is no more on the new CSOL list and on the new NSW list in July 2014? Will my visa be still processed in case it is not finalised by June? The processing of regional sponsored visas is experiencing delays because of limited spaces now.
> 
> 
> I am seeing mixed responses to this question on the forum. I contacted the CO with this query today and I am awaiting his response but given past behaviour I dont expect him to respond!
> 
> Thanks.


I believe you should be OK. You had your invitation and you booked your ticket, its just the boarding pass ( VISA ) needed !!! Irrespective of new CSOL list in July 2014 !!


----------



## prseeker

Guys update the sheet mentioned in my signature with your details


----------



## Gandhara

Gandhara said:


> I have a query regarding 190. Sorry for the cross posting of this comment as I need feedback from as many people as possible. This question is really bothering me!
> 
> What happens if my occupation is no more on the new CSOL list and on the new NSW list in July 2014? Will my visa be still processed in case it is not finalised by June? The processing of regional sponsored visas is experiencing delays because of limited spaces now.
> 
> 
> I am seeing mixed responses to this question on the forum. I contacted the CO with this query today and I am awaiting his response but given past behaviour I dont expect him to respond!
> 
> Thanks.


This may calm the 190 applicants like me. I got a response to the above query from my CO, surprisingly very quick (within an hour of my email). 

So it is confirmed that 190 lodged applications delayed due to the cap will be processed irrespective of adverse changes that may come in July 2014 . GKKumar, you were right!


----------



## King_of_the_ring

how many pay slips did u guys submitted for the support of your application ?


----------



## prseeker

King_of_the_ring said:


> how many pay slips did u guys submitted for the support of your application ?


As many as you can


----------



## SS70011005

prseeker said:


> As many as you can


To reduce # of payslips, best is to upload Tax return documents.. In India, we get tax returns + statement of sources of income (Form 16) .. all duely authorized by Income Tax department.

I'll be getting my 2013-14 tax return files soon from my employer and will upload them too. Then there's no need to submit salary slips.

I don't know about Pakistan's tax laws but tax documents are the best proof of your employment.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

we are pretty lax about em 

Our PM don't give a tax but we do  . Infact taken share out without even asking lols  

I do have my bank statements cross validating my claims of salary slips which were 'pour' in by my employers 'intermittently' lols and I do have all my tax certificates which were paid on my behalf to GOP by my employers. Don't know whether it would be suffice or not. I am pretty sure Pakis who are eavesdropping on this forum would remain promiscuous  and would not add their share of info :/


----------



## SS70011005

King_of_the_ring said:


> we are pretty lax about em
> 
> Our PM don't give a tax but we do  . Infact taken share out without even asking lols
> 
> I do have my bank statements cross validating my claims of salary slips which were 'pour' in by my employers 'intermittently' lols and I do have all my tax certificates which were paid on my behalf to GOP by my employers. Don't know whether it would be suffice or not. I am pretty sure Pakis who are eavesdropping on this forum would remain promiscuous  would adding their share of info :/


Lol.. situation's pretty much same in India too my friend.. thats why we are applying for these visas so that we start getting dues of our taxes in kind...

Cheers.


----------



## tqviet

*visa granted*

Hi all

I have been following the forum for 2 months but didn't post any thing yet. Anw, I just got my visa granted this morning, just want to contribute. 

I submit EOI around 1st feb for subclass 190 and 189, got invited for 189 after a few days, submitted application on 11th feb, uploaded all docs on 12th feb. CO allocated on 5th mar, submitted COC on 28th Mar, visa grant today 31st March

I don't have any australia study or working experience, just 5yrs working in Singapore.

Hope this is useful for you.


----------



## SS70011005

tqviet said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been following the forum for 2 months but didn't post any thing yet. Anw, I just got my visa granted this morning, just want to contribute.
> 
> I submit EOI around 1st feb for subclass 190 and 189, got invited for 189 after a few days, submitted application on 11th feb, uploaded all docs on 12th feb. CO allocated on 5th mar, submitted COC on 28th Mar, visa grant today 31st March
> 
> I don't have any australia study or working experience, just 5yrs working in Singapore.
> 
> Hope this is useful for you.


Congrats on your Grant!! Whats COC?


----------



## tqviet

CoC is certificate of clearance. It's the certificate from Singapore police department proving that you don't have any criminal record


----------



## prseeker

SS70011005 said:


> Lol.. situation's pretty much same in India too my friend.. thats why we are applying for these visas so that we start getting dues of our taxes in kind...
> 
> Cheers.


Really ?


----------



## SS70011005

prseeker said:


> Really ?


Why?


----------



## prseeker

SS70011005 said:


> Why?


Do you mind educating me on tax system is India and how taxes collected by government are misused .


----------



## SS70011005

prseeker said:


> Do you mind educating me on tax system is India and how taxes collected by government are misused .



My friend just look around to know the answer. 

Anyway, the forum is to discuss visa issues.

Apologies if I hurt your feelings... BTW my reasons are what I quoted in my post.. I wasn't talking for anyone..

Cheers & relax!!


----------



## ssaifuddin

tqviet said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been following the forum for 2 months but didn't post any thing yet. Anw, I just got my visa granted this morning, just want to contribute.
> 
> I submit EOI around 1st feb for subclass 190 and 189, got invited for 189 after a few days, submitted application on 11th feb, uploaded all docs on 12th feb. CO allocated on 5th mar, submitted COC on 28th Mar, visa grant today 31st March
> 
> I don't have any australia study or working experience, just 5yrs working in Singapore.
> 
> Hope this is useful for you.


Congrat Boss. Thats a party for all.

Many in this forum start thinking that the grant stopped till 1st july 2014. But your grant bring new inspiration.

wonderful.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## prseeker

tqviet said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been following the forum for 2 months but didn't post any thing yet. Anw, I just got my visa granted this morning, just want to contribute.
> 
> I submit EOI around 1st feb for subclass 190 and 189, got invited for 189 after a few days, submitted application on 11th feb, uploaded all docs on 12th feb. CO allocated on 5th mar, submitted COC on 28th Mar, visa grant today 31st March
> 
> I don't have any australia study or working experience, just 5yrs working in Singapore.
> 
> Hope this is useful for you.


Congratulations , That's not a bad time line at all . I am sure this will bring some respite for all the 190 applicants .


----------



## Gillygirl

*Our Timeline*

So I have been following this forum for a few month now. Just wanted to share my two pence. We applied for a 189 and its been a looooonnnnggg journey just as you guys have been chugging along in  

We have had some complexities with our case that we have found little help anywhere on the web with. One DUI - first offence from my husband(primary applicant) from the USA, two dependants from a previous marriage, a small complexity in the medicals for my husband. 

I recieved my PCC from australia where i lived for three years in 2 weeks delivered. 
My husband's PCC from America has taken us 2 months. Highyly stressfull. So word of advice is to get it done ASAP even before your CO is allocated.

During our medicals the examiner saw that my husband had a tatoo and immediately suggested we get a hep b test done. Apprently they do not check for Hep unless there is a tatoo. Also its ok to declare all surgeries you have had in the past when generating your HAP ID.

The medicals apprently are clear of your health examiner does not call you(provided you dont have other declared problems) The hospital was kind enough to tell us that all our results were clear and that they uploaded it. It also helps to go to the emedical client link and check your file. They swapped our photographs for the medicals. 

You are going to need all supporting documents for your dependants and the DUI ready. The documents for the dependants can be submitted but just wait for any alarms before you submit the documents for the DUI is what I have read in several places. Most often they do not create any problems or ask for anything if it is only a first offence and had no imprisonment. questions are raised when it is more than 2 offences and or has had imprisonments. 

Now we are waiting to get our Indian PCC this weekend. From what I am estimating, anytime from the 7th of march we might get our CO allocated. fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## blehill

blehill said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I have received invitation for 190 VISA Application recently.
> 
> When reviewing and preparing related docs I noticed that mistakenly I have shown one job experience as NOT RELEVANT!
> 
> I haven't lodged VISA application yet.
> 
> ----> My Question is, Should I update the information by sending the form 1023?
> 
> ----->I have noticed that, in immiaccount I can modify the information which were imported from EOI. Will it be a problem if CO finds differences between the EOI and immiaccount info? Do they check info on both EOI and Immiaccount?


Someone please help!!


----------



## SS70011005

blehill said:


> Someone please help!!


Blehill, no harm in updating the info with Form 1023. I have uploaded 2 1023 forms for 2 different information. Its always good to keep your application updated with latest information, you don't want the case officer or DIBP to find it later.

Good luck!!


----------



## prseeker

Gillygirl said:


> So I have been following this forum for a few month now. Just wanted to share my two pence. We applied for a 189 and its been a looooonnnnggg journey just as you guys have been chugging along in
> 
> We have had some complexities with our case that we have found little help anywhere on the web with. One DUI - first offence from my husband(primary applicant) from the USA, two dependants from a previous marriage, a small complexity in the medicals for my husband.
> 
> I recieved my PCC from australia where i lived for three years in 2 weeks delivered.
> My husband's PCC from America has taken us 2 months. Highyly stressfull. So word of advice is to get it done ASAP even before your CO is allocated.
> 
> During our medicals the examiner saw that my husband had a tatoo and immediately suggested we get a hep b test done. Apprently they do not check for Hep unless there is a tatoo. Also its ok to declare all surgeries you have had in the past when generating your HAP ID.
> 
> The medicals apprently are clear of your health examiner does not call you(provided you dont have other declared problems) The hospital was kind enough to tell us that all our results were clear and that they uploaded it. It also helps to go to the emedical client link and check your file. They swapped our photographs for the medicals.
> 
> You are going to need all supporting documents for your dependants and the DUI ready. The documents for the dependants can be submitted but just wait for any alarms before you submit the documents for the DUI is what I have read in several places. Most often they do not create any problems or ask for anything if it is only a first offence and had no imprisonment. questions are raised when it is more than 2 offences and or has had imprisonments.
> 
> Now we are waiting to get our Indian PCC this weekend. From what I am estimating, anytime from the 7th of march we might get our CO allocated. fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thanks for sharing your experience ! Yes it a long journey and can be nerve wrecking . 
Are you an Offshore applicant or Onshore ? 
Please update your details sheet mentioned in my signature . I wish you guys a speedy grant and loads of best wishes .


----------



## LoneRider

Hi All,

I've been following this forum for quite sometime. Just wanna post a quick update about my application status. I am quite nervous about the grant. Will someone throw some light on the processing times?

Visa Type: 189 (261313 Software Programmer)
Total Points: 60
Visa Application Submitted: 16 jan 2014
CO allocated :10 th Feb 2014
Submitted all the docs including medicals PCC etc : 27th Feb 2014
Grant: ?

Best Regards...


----------



## LoneRider

*LoneRider*

Hi All,

I've been following this forum for quite sometime. Just wanna post a quick update about my application status. I am quite nervous about the grant. Will someone throw some light on the processing times?

Visa Type: 189 (261313 Software Programmer)
Total Points: 60
Visa Application Submitted: 16 jan 2014
CO allocated :10 th Feb 2014
Submitted all the docs including medicals PCC etc : 27th Feb 2014
Grant: ?

Best Regards...


----------



## Aus189visa

Hi,

In my visa application, I have marked NO to this question "Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?" 

But I am currently on 457 visa for the past 1 year. Should i correct it thru form 1023 ? 

Suggestions please.


----------



## Gillygirl

prseeker said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience ! Yes it a long journey and can be nerve wrecking .
> Are you an Offshore applicant or Onshore ?
> Please update your details sheet mentioned in my signature . I wish you guys a speedy grant and loads of best wishes .


We applied offshore. And yes, we've already updated the sheet. Good stuff!


----------



## prseeker

LoneRider said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been following this forum for quite sometime. Just wanna post a quick update about my application status. I am quite nervous about the grant. Will someone throw some light on the processing times?
> 
> Visa Type: 189 (261313 Software Programmer)
> Total Points: 60
> Visa Application Submitted: 16 jan 2014
> CO allocated :10 th Feb 2014
> Submitted all the docs including medicals PCC etc : 27th Feb 2014
> Grant: ?
> 
> Best Regards...


Welcome to the forum . It's been almost 5 weeks since you uploaded all the documents . I will suggest you to drop a POLITE email to CO asking for an update . 

Generally If CO is allocated they don't take much time after PCC and Medicals are submitted . 

Please update your details in sheet , link is given in the signature 
Best of Luck


----------



## gkkumar

prseeker said:


> Congratulations , That's not a bad time line at all . I am sure this will bring some respite for all the 190 applicants .


Its a 189 grant, not 190


----------



## prseeker

Aus189visa said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my visa application, I have marked NO to this question "Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?"
> 
> But I am currently on 457 visa for the past 1 year. Should i correct it thru form 1023 ?
> 
> Suggestions please.


Absolutely


----------



## LoneRider

Hi prseeker,

Thanks for the prompt response. Will do as you suggested. Thank you once again friend 

Best Regards....


----------



## prseeker

LoneRider said:


> Hi prseeker,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt response. Will do as you suggested. Thank you once again friend
> 
> Best Regards....


Please update the sheet and keep us posted , I am 100% sure that grant is very near to you . I won't be surprised if you get the grant as soon as you ask for the update .


----------



## prseeker

gkkumar said:


> Its a 189 grant, not 190


Some people say that 189 is not affected at all and 190 category is the only one which is and will be taking the hit .
Nobody is sure though .


----------



## LoneRider

*LoneRider*



prseeker said:


> Please update the sheet and keep us posted , I am 100% sure that grant is very near to you . I won't be surprised if you get the grant as soon as you ask for the update .


I wish your words come true 
I have already filled the sheet with my details.

Best Regards...


----------



## gkkumar

Aus189visa said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my visa application, I have marked NO to this question "Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?"
> 
> But I am currently on 457 visa for the past 1 year. Should i correct it thru form 1023 ?
> 
> Suggestions please.


Man, how could you miss that ??? !!! I think you should submit 1023. Experts, please advise.


----------



## ssaifuddin

prseeker said:


> Some people say that 189 is not affected at all and 190 category is the only one which is and will be taking the hit .
> Nobody is sure though .


Hi PRSeker,

Boss what happen to the list... All 189 applicant are removed even my name is removed??

What happen??

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## askchennai

GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.

Occupation : 263111
State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
Invitation : 11-Dec-13
Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
PCC: 7-Jan-14
Medical - 01-Mar-14
CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
Grant email : 31-Mar-14


----------



## rohit1_sharma

I went for my medicals to Fortis Bangalore on 22nd March and it's been almost 10 days and when I check on the eMedical Client site, It shows my X-Ray test as complete and other two tests Incomplete and has Fortis Hospital written next to it. I have tried to call up the lady who coordinates these exams many times and she told me that they have already uploaded the results and it takes time to reflect. 

Has anyone else faced the same issue that the results are not fully uploaded after 10 days of medicals?


----------



## bu_usa

Gillygirl said:


> We applied offshore. And yes, we've already updated the sheet. Good stuff!



Hi Gilly,

Yes, I know, my FBI PCC took me two months. I got it done in last May and hopeful that its valid for a year. I awaiting my Indian PCC. 

However US state clearance is 10 mins thing. You have to do it online. If you haven't then try doing it.

I am applying while I am here in US as well. So any word of advice would be welcome.

Can you give me the estimate of the charges you paid to get your medical done here in US.

Thanks,


----------



## Ozbabe

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Congrats! Long awaited 190. 

Things are looking up for 190 applicants


----------



## prseeker

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi PRSeker,
> 
> Boss what happen to the list... All 189 applicant are removed even my name is removed??
> 
> What happen??
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


I can see all the applicants , please check and revert


----------



## prseeker

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Super News .. Congrats Buddy ..
Best of luck for future endeavors


----------



## gkkumar

rohit1_sharma said:


> I went for my medicals to Fortis Bangalore on 22nd March and it's been almost 10 days and when I check on the eMedical Client site, It shows my X-Ray test as complete and other two tests Incomplete and has Fortis Hospital written next to it. I have tried to call up the lady who coordinates these exams many times and she told me that they have already uploaded the results and it takes time to reflect.
> 
> Has anyone else faced the same issue that the results are not fully uploaded after 10 days of medicals?


If everything is fine, it should get reflected in a couple of days. Suggest you to get in touch with her in person.


----------



## karnavidyut

gkkumar said:


> If everything is fine, it should get reflected in a couple of days. Suggest you to get in touch with her in person.


When i logged on to emedical client it didnt show any information about my medicals, but now the link for organize health examinations has dissappeared for both myself and my spouse....so i believe our medicals are completed fine for both of us.....my assumption is based on what i have read on this thread before  

Indian PCC is "THE" hurdle to clear


----------



## VidyaS

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


* Congrats buddy !!!!! *


----------



## Hedy

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Congratulations! !! Best of luck


----------



## VidyaS

karnavidyut said:


> When i logged on to emedical client it didnt show any information about my medicals, but now the link for organize health examinations has dissappeared for both myself and my spouse....so i believe our medicals are completed fine for both of us.....my assumption is based on what i have read on this thread before
> 
> Indian PCC is "THE" hurdle to clear


Dear Friends,

I am writing this as I am not able to find the post mentioned above. Me and my family completed our medical examinations on 29th Mar (Saturday). When I checked my ImmiAccount today morning, it was showing the link to eReferral letter and I could see photos updated in all eReferral letters which were taken at hospital. But when I checked now, the links to eReferral letter have vanished for all application and there is a note in place of that "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." Does this mean that our medical record is clear and no more Health evidence is required ?

Thanks,


----------



## rohit1_sharma

karnavidyut said:


> When i logged on to emedical client it didnt show any information about my medicals, but now the link for organize health examinations has dissappeared for both myself and my spouse....so i believe our medicals are completed fine for both of us.....my assumption is based on what i have read on this thread before
> 
> Indian PCC is "THE" hurdle to clear


PCC is the simplest thing to do. I live at a different address than the one mentioned on my passport and still we managed to get the PCC within 1 week. All the best.


----------



## sathiyaseelan

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


many more congrats for your visa grant and i wish you best of luck for your future endeavors in australia:smash::smash::fingerscrossed:. Regards, Sathiya


----------



## lovetosmack

rahulk.4 said:


> i got an invitation to apply 189 category general skilled migration permanent visa but when i logged into apply visa, i can not see 189 category mentioned over there.
> 
> Please help do we need to apply under some other category


Don't go by the names. Read the Visa numbers mentioned in the end of each line in that list.

Yes, it's confusing at first look.


----------



## VidyaS

karnavidyut said:


> When i logged on to emedical client it didnt show any information about my medicals, but now the link for organize health examinations has dissappeared for both myself and my spouse....so i believe our medicals are completed fine for both of us.....my assumption is based on what i have read on this thread before
> 
> Indian PCC is "THE" hurdle to clear


Dear karnavidyut,

I managed to get PCC in a day. I got it in Chennai.


----------



## aus_goer

lovetosmack said:


> Don't go by the names. Read the Visa numbers mentioned in the end of each line in that list.
> 
> Yes, it's confusing at first look.


I'm facing a similar issue. Even the visa numbers for 189 and 190 are not there. Could someone help?

I'm also getting a constant error on immi account saying 
This page contains the following errors:

error on line 1 at column 1: Document is empty
Below is a rendering of the page up to the first error.

Attached is the screenshot too.


----------



## maq_qatar

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Many Congra8s :clap2:


----------



## SGrudzaUS

SGrudzaUS said:


> All -
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa (241411) on the 12th of March. I do not have a CO assigned at this point. On the 27th of March, a link appeared in my account that says "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant."
> 
> I have already uploaded Form 80 (and all other documents as well). My question is: Is this link just an automatically generated link that will go away when a CO acknowledges that I have uploaded Form 80?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> EOI (65pts.) Lodged: 8/3/2014 Invite Received: 10/3/2014 189 Visa (241411) Lodged: 12/3/2014 CO: Pending Grant: Pending


Still looking for any guidance on the question above. All of my background checks are uploaded and so is Form 80 and I still have a link requesting it.


----------



## gkkumar

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am writing this as I am not able to find the post mentioned above. Me and my family completed our medical examinations on 29th Mar (Saturday). When I checked my ImmiAccount today morning, it was showing the link to eReferral letter and I could see photos updated in all eReferral letters which were taken at hospital. But when I checked now, the links to eReferral letter have vanished for all application and there is a note in place of that "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." Does this mean that our medical record is clear and no more Health evidence is required ?
> 
> Thanks,


Yes, you are clear with the medicals.


----------



## ind2

hi Any one got a PCC from U.S.A... , can you let me know the procedure please.


----------



## bu_usa

ind2 said:


> hi Any one got a PCC from U.S.A... , can you let me know the procedure please.


Do you need the India PCC done in US or do you need the FBI and state clearance?

I have got all done, so if you are more specific, I may be able to provide details.

Also, it would be helpful if you can tell me the state at which you are living in.

Regards


----------



## ind2

bu_usa said:


> Do you need the India PCC done in US or do you need the FBI and state clearance?
> 
> I have got all done, so if you are more specific, I may be able to provide details.
> 
> Also, it would be helpful if you can tell me the state at which you are living in.
> 
> Regards


Hi BU,

I am living in Bangalore and have traveled to USA 3-4 times.. from 2006-2013 where there have been a couple of stays for 6 months and a couple of stays for 11 months. All my travel were to Phoenix Arizona.

Do I require a PCC for Australia as I have never stayed there for exact one year, if so what will be the process, cost and other details.

Note: I am currently in India.


----------



## emerald89

*ACS submission to ASOL 2014*

Fyi


----------



## bond_bhai

Hi Guys,
Any idea when one can expect an invite for this profile, if applied now? 261312 - Developer Programmer, 70 Points.


----------



## haisergeant

bond_bhai said:


> Hi Guys,
> Any idea when one can expect an invite for this profile, if applied now? 261312 - Developer Programmer, 70 Points.


70 points with 261312 is quite high. That means you will get invited in next round, definitely. Your waiting won't be long.


----------



## ShadyJawad

I received mail from CO requesting evidence of functional English for my wife (Adelaide team7) or choose to pay some fees for something.

Anyway, i noticed they changed the name of the visa from visa 190 to visa SN.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



tqviet said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been following the forum for 2 months but didn't post any thing yet. Anw, I just got my visa granted this morning, just want to contribute.
> 
> I submit EOI around 1st feb for subclass 190 and 189, got invited for 189 after a few days, submitted application on 11th feb, uploaded all docs on 12th feb. CO allocated on 5th mar, submitted COC on 28th Mar, visa grant today 31st March
> 
> I don't have any australia study or working experience, just 5yrs working in Singapore.
> 
> Hope this is useful for you.


Congratulations tqviet,

That was quick. I pray for all of us to receive grants with similar time frame.

Have fun and enjoy your self in Australia.

BTW, could you share your occupation code.


----------



## visakar

I think someone has applied filter hence not showing. Remove the filter you will see the entire list.


ssaifuddin said:


> Hi PRSeker,
> 
> Boss what happen to the list... All 189 applicant are removed even my name is removed??
> 
> What happen??
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Congratulations Askchennai,

All the very best. Wishing you a wonderful life in Australia.

So when do you plan to fly.

BTW, could you please share the email id you used to write to DIBP. I would also like to contact them.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am writing this as I am not able to find the post mentioned above. Me and my family completed our medical examinations on 29th Mar (Saturday). When I checked my ImmiAccount today morning, it was showing the link to eReferral letter and I could see photos updated in all eReferral letters which were taken at hospital. But when I checked now, the links to eReferral letter have vanished for all application and there is a note in place of that "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." Does this mean that our medical record is clear and no more Health evidence is required ?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Vidya,

No worries. It just goes to same that the documents have been successfully uploaded and nothing else.

BTW - Experienced the same.


----------



## prseeker

bu_usa said:


> Do you need the India PCC done in US or do you need the FBI and state clearance?
> 
> I have got all done, so if you are more specific, I may be able to provide details.
> 
> Also, it would be helpful if you can tell me the state at which you are living in.
> 
> Regards


Hey , Aren't we suppose to take only FBI clearance . I mean if I stayed 2 years in Maryland and 2 Year in New Jersey , am I supposed to take clearance from FBI , Maryland and New Jersey , all 3 of them .

I am under impression that you need to take only FBI clearance , no matter how many states you stayed in.


----------



## rahulreshu

prseeker said:


> Hey , Aren't we suppose to take only FBI clearance . I mean if I stayed 2 years in Maryland and 2 Year in New Jersey , am I supposed to take clearance from FBI , Maryland and New Jersey , all 3 of them .
> 
> I am under impression that you need to take only FBI clearance , no matter how many states you stayed in.


I took only FBI clearance... even though I didn't stay in any state for more than 1 year (other than NJ where I lived several years), I submitted just FBI clearance. I recall reading some post on this forum that state clearance is needed only if you are still residing in USA.


----------



## visitkangaroos

Updated the tracker http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub with my details


----------



## chiku2006

rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received an invite. I have a concern about documentation for visa lodging. Though I don't have a marriage certificate, I have got spouse's name endorsed on passport through annexure D which works in India in lieu of marriage certificate. However, as I mentioned earlier, as per our internal decision, we have kept spouse's surname (and name) same as before. In this case, I hope that my passport with spouse's name endorsed itself can be a proof of marriage. Please let me know your views.
> 
> rt00021


You will have to apply for a marriage certificate, my wife retained her maiden name and we didn't face any problem in getting the certificate. .. we both had each other's name in our respective passports as well but I believe DIBP accepts only marriage certificate. .


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi All

Yesterday my CO sent me email and confirmed me that all the required document is received. He / She is really good as i got a very polite message. 

Another thing is I got another email from TEAM 13 for some information about my school , job , contact in Australia and previous passport detail.

As I heard TEAM 13 is for speeding up process. I wish the next email is Visa GRANT. Anybody hear anything about TEAM 13, please share.


regards
Saifuddin


----------



## SS70011005

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All
> 
> Yesterday my CO sent me email and confirmed me that all the required document is received. He / She is really good as i got a very polite message.
> 
> Another thing is I got another email from TEAM 13 for some information about my school , job , contact in Australia and previous passport detail.
> 
> As I heard TEAM 13 is for speeding up process. I wish the next email is Visa GRANT. Anybody hear anything about TEAM 13, please share.
> 
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Thats a good news!!.. Lets hope you get it soon.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Got my PCC in hand today and have uploaded it as well. Now all the documents are Front loaded. Medicals done 10 days back. Waiting for the CO allocation now.


----------



## rajforu86

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Hi 

R u a offshore or onshore applicant?
I am an onshore applicant applied 190 in VIC in 261314 - Software Tester..applied on 5th Dec, 2013. CO allocated - 23rd Jan, 2014. Submitted Medical - 5th March,2014..got same mail from CO(Team 34 Brisbane)..still no grant...any clue?
Raj


----------



## RazaF

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All
> 
> Yesterday my CO sent me email and confirmed me that all the required document is received. He / She is really good as i got a very polite message.
> 
> Another thing is I got another email from TEAM 13 for some information about my school , job , contact in Australia and previous passport detail.
> 
> As I heard TEAM 13 is for speeding up process. I wish the next email is Visa GRANT. Anybody hear anything about TEAM 13, please share.
> 
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Thats great. Good Luck!

Didnt you provide your Australian Contacts Details in Form 80?


----------



## ssaifuddin

RazaF said:


> Thats great. Good Luck!
> 
> Didnt you provide your Australian Contacts Details in Form 80?


I did but phone number and email was not provided. Also Citizenship of Australia date is unknown to me.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## gkkumar

RazaF said:


> Thats great. Good Luck!
> 
> Didnt you provide your Australian Contacts Details in Form 80?


I did not provide any Australian contact details in form 80. My agent asked me to just leave it blank - I had contacts in Australia but not with me at that time, so, did not provide any details. How does that affect the application processing ?


----------



## gkkumar

rohit1_sharma said:


> Got my PCC in hand today and have uploaded it as well. Now all the documents are Front loaded. Medicals done 10 days back. Waiting for the CO allocation now.


Good to hear, now, chill and relax !!


----------



## wana fly

rohit1_sharma said:


> Got my PCC in hand today and have uploaded it as well. Now all the documents are Front loaded. Medicals done 10 days back. Waiting for the CO allocation now.


Hello rohit1_sharma,
Need some help in understanding the format of PCC in india.... I'll be collecting my PCC from Pune PSK soon. I need to know if there's any mention of your address (current or the one same as on passport) on the PCC letter?
I have changed my rented place recently but I plan to declare the old address as my current address because thats the one on my passport & my police verification on old address was already completed & also the fact that I am still in the same building, just the flat number has changed.... I want to avoid delay in PCC process


----------



## ind2

hey guys any idea, when they will upload the page at skillselect, what was the cutoff date for the 2613 category..


----------



## p_sherman

ind2 said:


> hey guys any idea, when they will upload the page at skillselect, what was the cutoff date for the 2613 category..


Should be sometime this week.


----------



## prseeker

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All
> 
> Yesterday my CO sent me email and confirmed me that all the required document is received. He / She is really good as i got a very polite message.
> 
> Another thing is I got another email from TEAM 13 for some information about my school , job , contact in Australia and previous passport detail.
> 
> As I heard TEAM 13 is for speeding up process. I wish the next email is Visa GRANT. Anybody hear anything about TEAM 13, please share.
> 
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Great , I guess Grant is very near


----------



## tqviet

Neville Smith said:


> Congratulations tqviet,
> 
> That was quick. I pray for all of us to receive grants with similar time frame.
> 
> Have fun and enjoy your self in Australia.
> 
> BTW, could you share your occupation code.


Hi

My occupation is Architect 232111

My application was processed by team 33, Brisbane


----------



## ssaifuddin

prseeker said:


> Great , I guess Grant is very near


If you understand Urdu.... Aap k moo ma ghee shakar
if not then in English.... Mouthful of Sweets


regards
Saifuddin


----------



## prseeker

ssaifuddin said:


> If you understand Urdu.... Aap k moo ma ghee shakar
> if not then in English.... Mouthful of Sweets
> 
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Saif Bhai , 

Insha'Allah , jaldi hi aapko hum sabko sheer khurma ki dawat deni padegi


----------



## manfred-ren

*190visa offshore*

Hi frinds

I have a question that, if the places of 190 visa has been used up, and should we need apply the state and territory government sponsorship again?

My details below:
Visa Lodge - 11/02/2014
Visa type - 190 , SA
medical n PCC uploaded - 09/03/2014
CO allocated- no mail from CO
Grant - still no updated


----------



## Pame

manfred-ren said:


> Hi frinds
> 
> I have a question that, if the places of 190 visa has been used up, and should we need apply the state and territory government sponsorship again?
> 
> My details below:
> Visa Lodge - 11/02/2014
> Visa type - 190 , SA
> medical n PCC uploaded - 09/03/2014
> CO allocated- no mail from CO
> Grant - still no updated


No, U will get ur visa after or before July 1 st.


----------



## huzefa85

*Pcc uae*

I need to get PCC from UAE for my wife. Is there a way to apply for this online ?

I found this link online which says, for non resident requests, we need to provide a set of fingerprints certified by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and the UAE Embassy in your country of current residence.Source

Does anyone know what is the process for getting these fingerprints ? Has any1 done this before ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Today finally my medicals show up on emedical client as completed and submitted to DIBP. It happened only after we had to make a few calls at Fortis Bangalore and shout at the person as she kept asking me to speak to CO if it's not showing up as complete. After I had an argument she understood and after 60 mins, All tests showed up as completed for me, my wife and my son. So in the end I have all the documents Front Loaded before CO Allocation.

Now I am relaxed a bit!!


----------



## Pame

huzefa85 said:


> I need to get PCC from UAE for my wife. Is there a way to apply for this online ?
> 
> I found this link online which says, for non resident requests, we need to provide a set of fingerprints certified by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and the UAE Embassy in your country of current residence.Source
> 
> Does anyone know what is the process for getting these fingerprints ? Has any1 done this before ?


Please let me know that is ur wife on a resident visa in UAE and stayed here for more than 12 months cumulative and she have an emirates id card.


----------



## kharelshishir

Hi everyone, 
Consider me in your group as well. I lodged my 190 visa application today. 1st April. 2014.

I also have updated my details in the google doc http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## huzefa85

Pame said:


> Please let me know that is ur wife on a resident visa in UAE and stayed here for more than 12 months cumulative and she have an emirates id card.


Thanks for the reply Pame.

No, currently she is in Oman on my oman employment visa. We were married 4 years back and before that she was living in dubai. 
So yes, in the last 10 years, she spent 6 years in dubai.


----------



## DivineGrace

rohit1_sharma said:


> Today finally my medicals show up on emedical client as completed and submitted to DIBP. It happened only after we had to make a few calls at Fortis Bangalore and shout at the person as she kept asking me to speak to CO if it's not showing up as complete. After I had an argument she understood and after 60 mins, All tests showed up as completed for me, my wife and my son. So in the end I have all the documents Front Loaded before CO Allocation.
> 
> Now I am relaxed a bit!!


Hi Rohit

Thanks for sharing this !

Please could you shed some more light as to what was your argument to the person @ Fortis , that it was completed within 1 hr , This will help everyone on the forum who might be stuck in the same situation.


----------



## Pame

huzefa85 said:


> Thanks for the reply Pame.
> 
> No, currently she is in Oman on my oman employment visa. We were married 4 years back and before that she was living in dubai.
> So yes, in the last 10 years, she spent 6 years in dubai.


For citizens and residents outside the UAE:
Required documents:
A copy of the applicant’s passport.
A copy of the old passport, provided that the previous residence is fixed in it.
A card showing the applicant’s ten fingerprints on the official form issued by the competent authority – Police – in the country of residence. The card should be attested by the UAE embassy in the resident’s country and by the office of the UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs.
The authority requiring the certificate should be stated.
The documents should be submitted by the applicant or one acting on his behalf.

Obtain a certificate of good conduct from Dubai Police

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pame

huzefa85 said:


> Thanks for the reply Pame.
> 
> No, currently she is in Oman on my oman employment visa. We were married 4 years back and before that she was living in dubai.
> So yes, in the last 10 years, she spent 6 years in dubai.


Employment Visa for Oman and Entry Procedures Explained


----------



## prseeker

Pame said:


> For citizens and residents outside the UAE:
> Required documents:
> A copy of the applicant’s passport.
> A copy of the old passport, provided that the previous residence is fixed in it.
> A card showing the applicant’s ten fingerprints on the official form issued by the competent authority – Police – in the country of residence. The card should be attested by the UAE embassy in the resident’s country and by the office of the UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs.
> The authority requiring the certificate should be stated.
> The documents should be submitted by the applicant or one acting on his behalf.
> 
> Obtain a certificate of good conduct from Dubai Police
> 
> Hope this helps.





Pame said:


> Employment Visa for Oman and Entry Procedures Explained


Very useful ! I am sure lot of UAE based applicants will benefit from it .

Cheers


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Very useful ! I am sure lot of UAE based applicants will benefit from it .
> 
> Cheers


Hi PRSEEKER

Do you know medical centre in Dubai and how much it is gonna cost ??

Santhosh


----------



## prseeker

battulas78 said:


> Hi PRSEEKER
> 
> Do you know medical centre in Dubai and how much it is gonna cost ??
> 
> Santhosh


My brother Santhosh is back on the forum . Where were you from last 2-3 days ?

In whole Dubai/Abu Dhabi/Sharjah area you can only get your medicals done from "Dubai London Clinic " 

Immigration & Travel Medicine - Dubai London Clinic

They charge around AED 650 + - 20 . 
I heard that they are very strict with medicals and will do an extensive checkup (Physically) .


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> My brother Santhosh is back on the forum . Where were you from last 2-3 days ?
> 
> In whole Dubai/Abu Dhabi/Sharjah area you can only get your medicals done from "Dubai London Clinic "
> 
> Immigration & Travel Medicine - Dubai London Clinic
> 
> They charge around AED 650 + - 20 .
> I heard that they are very strict with medicals and will do an extensive checkup (Physically) .


Thanks mate....Extended Weekend.

Is it not standard list of medicals mentioned while dowloading HAP ID or something ?? Does it vary between countries ??

Santhosh


----------



## askchennai

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> 
> R u a offshore or onshore applicant?
> I am an onshore applicant applied 190 in VIC in 261314 - Software Tester..applied on 5th Dec, 2013. CO allocated - 23rd Jan, 2014. Submitted Medical - 5th March,2014..got same mail from CO(Team 34 Brisbane)..still no grant...any clue?
> Raj


Offshore. No worries, you will get it by this week.


----------



## askchennai

Neville Smith said:


> Congratulations Askchennai,
> 
> All the very best. Wishing you a wonderful life in Australia.
> 
> So when do you plan to fly.
> 
> BTW, could you please share the email id you used to write to DIBP. I would also like to contact them.


Planning to fly around July or August. I sent email to team 34 email id only. You have to contact your CO team.


----------



## askchennai

sathiyaseelan said:


> many more congrats for your visa grant and i wish you best of luck for your future endeavors in australia:smash::smash::fingerscrossed:. Regards, Sathiya


Thanks Sathiya..We will meet in AUS. Bring Tiruchi temple prasad for me


----------



## prseeker

battulas78 said:


> Thanks mate....Extended Weekend.
> 
> Is it not standard list of medicals mentioned while dowloading HAP ID or something ?? Does it vary between countries ??
> 
> Santhosh


What I mean is as per DIBP there is a list of things doctors should check , in India NO hospital will go through whole list . 
But here they go though it religiously and make note of everything . 

As an example , doc is supposed to tell you a "word" . After 5-6 minutes he will ask you that what word he told you . This is supposedly done to check your intelligence 

In India obviously nobody will do this , but here they do everything mentioned in that list . And yeah get ready to get your "jewels" squeezed and crushed while looking for any lumps over there


----------



## bu_usa

prseeker said:


> Hey , Aren't we suppose to take only FBI clearance . I mean if I stayed 2 years in Maryland and 2 Year in New Jersey , am I supposed to take clearance from FBI , Maryland and New Jersey , all 3 of them .
> 
> I am under impression that you need to take only FBI clearance , no matter how many states you stayed in.


When I read through the documents, it had asked for federal and state clearance.

So in your case you might state clearance too. However good thing would be state clearance won't be as much time taking as federal one. I live in PA, and I would go online and get the report in matter of minutes. So its always a good idea to have it done. My fees was approx. 10 USD for state clearance.


----------



## bu_usa

ind2 said:


> Hi BU,
> 
> I am living in Bangalore and have traveled to USA 3-4 times.. from 2006-2013 where there have been a couple of stays for 6 months and a couple of stays for 11 months. All my travel were to Phoenix Arizona.
> 
> Do I require a PCC for Australia as I have never stayed there for exact one year, if so what will be the process, cost and other details.
> 
> Note: I am currently in India.


As far as document says, you need PCC if you stayed more than a year but it doesn't mention at a stretch or in total. So Not sure how to answer that and might depend on your CO.

I got it done while I am here however the process might be different when you do it from outside united states. You would have to check on Federal website and write to them. Other thing I can think of is, may be it can also be done through US consulate in India. Please write to them.

As far as fees, for me it was approx. 25 USD if I remember it correct and it took about 8 weeks to get the clearance. They required form to be filled and finger prints in finger print card, which in US is done in any police station. So there wasn't much of difficulty getting it done.

Not sure of the process when it is done from outside however your best start can be from consulate or from the federal portal.


----------



## prseeker

ind2 said:


> Hi BU,
> 
> I am living in Bangalore and have traveled to USA 3-4 times.. from 2006-2013 where there have been a couple of stays for 6 months and a couple of stays for 11 months. All my travel were to Phoenix Arizona.
> 
> Do I require a PCC for Australia as I have never stayed there for exact one year, if so what will be the process, cost and other details.
> 
> Note: I am currently in India.


You need PCC from every country you stayed in more than 365 Days (Cumulative) in last 10 Years .
Also you don't need PCC from each state , say I stayed in 6 different states but still only 1 PCC will do just fine.


----------



## msalmank

I've got a question... I got contacted by my CO 13 days ago (Team 8) with a request for some additional documents. I uploaded the documents against my visa application 8 days ago and sent an email back to the CO informing them that the documents have been uploaded along with a small description of the files uploaded.

I got an automated response from the GSM Team 08 mailbox confirming receipt, but I haven't received any word from the CO yet nor has the status of the documents that I uploaded changed from Requested to received or such.

Should I email the CO again to confirm if they've received the documents or should I hold off for a few more days to see if they do respond.

Thoughts?

Regards.
Salman Khalid.


----------



## Qjuf

msalmank said:


> I've got a question... I got contacted by my CO 13 days ago (Team 8) with a request for some additional documents. I uploaded the documents against my visa application 8 days ago and sent an email back to the CO informing them that the documents have been uploaded along with a small description of the files uploaded.
> 
> I got an automated response from the GSM Team 08 mailbox confirming receipt, but I haven't received any word from the CO yet nor has the status of the documents that I uploaded changed from Requested to received or such.
> 
> Should I email the CO again to confirm if they've received the documents or should I hold off for a few more days to see if they do respond.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Regards.
> Salman Khalid.


Heh.. I uploaded additional requested docs and after three days their status had changed. But I sent an email to CO with some urgent questions and haven't receive any answer since 5 of March. I've sent it twice actually.. 
Looks like they are too busy...


----------



## msalmank

Qjuf said:


> Heh.. I uploaded additional requested docs and after three days their status had changed. But I sent an email to CO with some urgent questions and haven't receive any answer since 5 of March. I've sent it twice actually..
> Looks like they are too busy...


Thanks! Hopefully things will move forward sooner than later...


----------



## superm

msalmank said:


> I've got a question... I got contacted by my CO 13 days ago (Team 8) with a request for some additional documents. I uploaded the documents against my visa application 8 days ago and sent an email back to the CO informing them that the documents have been uploaded along with a small description of the files uploaded.
> 
> I got an automated response from the GSM Team 08 mailbox confirming receipt, but I haven't received any word from the CO yet nor has the status of the documents that I uploaded changed from Requested to received or such.
> 
> Should I email the CO again to confirm if they've received the documents or should I hold off for a few more days to see if they do respond.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Regards.
> Salman Khalid.


wait couple of days and then mail him asking if docs were received and if there's anything else that is required from you.
Am hoping you already done with your meds and pcc too.


----------



## manfred-ren

Pame said:


> No, U will get ur visa after or before July 1 st.


Thank you. Are you grant?


----------



## pink7231

Hi ,
I have got the invitation on 24th March.I have uploaded all the documents except character document and Health check.
Where can i see if any case officer is allocated to me and case officer details ?

Thanks,


----------



## SS70011005

pink7231 said:


> Hi ,
> I have got the invitation on 24th March.I have uploaded all the documents except character document and Health check.
> Where can i see if any case officer is allocated to me and case officer details ?
> 
> Thanks,


Case officer is assigned in 7-8 weeks. Relax and enjoy the waiting period...


----------



## pink7231

SS70011005 said:


> Case officer is assigned in 7-8 weeks. Relax and enjoy the waiting period...


How do we know when it gets assigned?


----------



## SS70011005

pink7231 said:


> How do we know when it gets assigned?


You'll get a mail from your CO that he's been allocated to your application. Have you lodged your application after invitation?


----------



## pink7231

SS70011005 said:


> You'll get a mail from your CO that he's been allocated to your application. Have you lodged your application after invitation?


Yes , i have lodged my application on 24th March.i am in process of PCC and Health Checkup.

Thanks


----------



## santhossh

pink7231 said:


> Yes , i have lodged my application on 24th March.i am in process of PCC and Health Checkup.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Pink ,

I have also applied on 24 March 2014 and awaiting the CO allocation. 

BTW , I could see your location as Sydney . I have few doubts in getting India PCC and Medicals in Sydney ..... Can you please let me know where do I go for Indian PCC verification and also nearest medical center ....


Have u completed these two ?

Regards
Santhosh


----------



## prseeker

Guys please update the Visa Tracker Sheet , Link in my signature .


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hi,
Can I upload only color Scan Copies of all documents instead of certified scanned copies?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Yes, You can upload the colored Scan copies of the original documents. But the B/W Scan copies should be Notarized.


----------



## msalmank

superm said:


> wait couple of days and then mail him asking if docs were received and if there's anything else that is required from you.
> Am hoping you already done with your meds and pcc too.


Thanks! Yes, front loaded everything... Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## tqviet

pink7231 said:


> Hi ,
> I have got the invitation on 24th March.I have uploaded all the documents except character document and Health check.
> Where can i see if any case officer is allocated to me and case officer details ?
> 
> Thanks,


In my case, HAP ID was generated way before the CO contacted me for other documents. I'm not sure if the CO was assigned, gave me the ID but didn't contact me or the system generated automatically. Anw, you may want to check immiaccount regularly.

Btw, there is no way you can see if the CO is assigned until he/she contacts you. I have clicked on all links available on immiaccount but couldn't find any thing.


----------



## hsizan

msalmank said:


> Thanks! Yes, front loaded everything... Keeping fingers crossed!


Hi salman,
Can u tell me the date of CO assignment


----------



## lovetosmack

Can anyone tell if we have to mention even one-month, two-month job stints in our visa application ? Does it have any kind of negative impact ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Has anyone got CO allocated for 189 Visa Lodged in March?


----------



## huzefa85

Pame said:


> For citizens and residents outside the UAE:
> Required documents:
> A copy of the applicant’s passport.
> A copy of the old passport, provided that the previous residence is fixed in it.
> A card showing the applicant’s ten fingerprints on the official form issued by the competent authority – Police – in the country of residence. The card should be attested by the UAE embassy in the resident’s country and by the office of the UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs.
> The authority requiring the certificate should be stated.
> The documents should be submitted by the applicant or one acting on his behalf.
> 
> Obtain a certificate of good conduct from Dubai Police
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Pame,

Thanks for your reply.
I have spoken to my brother in law, who is in dubai. I will send him the documents and he will put the application to the dubai police.
But my main question/issue is how do i obtain the finger prints card ? Has anyone done this before, if so please guide


----------



## chiku2006

lovetosmack said:


> Can anyone tell if we have to mention even one-month, two-month job stints in our visa application ? Does it have any kind of negative impact ?


if you have shown it in your assessment then you should.. I don't think there is any harm in it. I believe they are not concerned about your job, however, they do have concern if you do not meet their criteria.


----------



## lovetosmack

chiku2006 said:


> if you have shown it in your assessment then you should.. I don't think there is any harm in it. I believe they are not concerned about your job, however, they do have concern if you do not meet their criteria.


chiku2006 : I haven't shown any of the one, two-month jobs in my ACS assessment. I am including it in my evisa application anyways and mentioning it as non-relevant. Hope that should be okay.


----------



## chiku2006

lovetosmack said:


> chiku2006 : I haven't shown any of the one, two-month jobs in my ACS assessment. I am including it in my evisa application anyways and mentioning it as non-relevant. Hope that should be okay.


or you can show it as an unemployment...


----------



## lovetosmack

Thought so but my 26as tax documents have the employers names :-( Any other suggestions?


----------



## chiku2006

lovetosmack said:


> Thought so but my 26as tax documents have the employers names :-( Any other suggestions?


irrelevant is a better option then..


----------



## prseeker

In my immi account a link has appeared just below "Organize your health check" and it says something about submitting form 80 . I have already submitted from 80 last week . Any idea wats going on ?


----------



## lovetosmack

chiku2006 said:


> irrelevant is a better option then..


Thought so. Thanks anyways ! :fear:


----------



## Aus189visa

Could anyone tell what are the necessary medical tests for 189 visa ? 

I know Xray, Hep B and HIV tests are needed. Any other tests ?


----------



## rajforu86

Aus189visa said:


> Could anyone tell what are the necessary medical tests for 189 visa ?
> 
> I know Xray, Hep B and HIV tests are needed. Any other tests ?


Hi
Mandatory check are xray, Hiv test, and an overall medical check up like urine test, height, weight, eye test, and ending with doc stethoscope test.
Hep B is only required when u r pregnant.

Raj


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Aus189visa said:


> Could anyone tell what are the necessary medical tests for 189 visa ?
> 
> I know Xray, Hep B and HIV tests are needed. Any other tests ?


There are 3 tests for Adults:
1. HIV
2. Chest X-ray
3. Medical Examination 

They will take Blood and Urine Samples.

For Kids:
1. Medical Examination 

You will see all these tests in the reference letter that will be generated with your HAP ID.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

prseeker said:


> In my immi account a link has appeared just below "Organize your health check" and it says something about submitting form 80 . I have already submitted from 80 last week . Any idea wats going on ?


You can ignore that link if you have already submitted the Form 80 as it's just a link to the PDF file.


----------



## ahm

Hi,

CO has requested PCC on 13th March. I have applied for it but it appears now that I might not get it within 28 days as requested by CO.

I'm thinking about informin CO that I would need few more days to submit PCC.

Is it ok to ask for more days? Do they generally allow more days to submit the requested documents?

Can anyone please suggest me on this.


----------



## mainak

Yes they do, date extension for PCC is a very common thing and I have seen many people reported in that forum that they remained successful with that


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



tqviet said:


> Hi
> 
> My occupation is Architect 232111
> 
> My application was processed by team 33, Brisbane


Thanks tqviet,

Have a nice time in Australia.

So which state are you off too and by when


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



ahm said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO has requested PCC on 13th March. I have applied for it but it appears now that I might not get it within 28 days as requested by CO.
> 
> I'm thinking about informin CO that I would need few more days to submit PCC.
> 
> Is it ok to ask for more days? Do they generally allow more days to submit the requested documents?
> 
> Can anyone please suggest me on this.


Hi Ahm,

I have read from the forum, wherein folks have asked politely asked for more time. So you should immediately write to your CO, explain the situation very clearly and mention a the additional time frame you would require to submit the same.

JFYI - Would be good if you could update your timeline in your signature.


----------



## ahm

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Ahm,
> 
> I have read from the forum, wherein folks have asked politely asked for more time. So you should immediately write to your CO, explain the situation very clearly and mention a the additional time frame you would require to submit the same.
> 
> JFYI - Would be good if you could update your timeline in your signature.



Thanks guys. I will inform him about it.

I have updated the signature.


----------



## gkkumar

prseeker said:


> In my immi account a link has appeared just below "Organize your health check" and it says something about submitting form 80 . I have already submitted from 80 last week . Any idea wats going on ?


Form 80 againnnn..... :fear::fear::fear: hopefully everything should be fine...


----------



## rajforu86

ahm said:


> Hi,
> 
> CO has requested PCC on 13th March. I have applied for it but it appears now that I might not get it within 28 days as requested by CO.
> 
> I'm thinking about informin CO that I would need few more days to submit PCC.
> 
> Is it ok to ask for more days? Do they generally allow more days to submit the requested documents?
> 
> Can anyone please suggest me on this.


Hi
Provide him the receipt you got while applying your PCC..that would be enough

Raj


----------



## tqviet

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> Provide him the receipt you got while applying your PCC..that would be enough
> 
> Raj


Yup, I asked my CO for extension of time as well just in case I need it, she said it's ok to submit after that. It will help if you provide the receipt to prove you need the time


----------



## tqviet

Neville Smith said:


> Thanks tqviet,
> 
> Have a nice time in Australia.
> 
> So which state are you off too and by when


Thanks

I'll be travelling to Melb this mid apr to activate my visa, but will only move there permanently probably in two yrs time


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Form 80 againnnn..... :fear::fear::fear: hopefully everything should be fine...


Hey Kumar,

Have you got your CO allocated as yet??

Chiku


----------



## tqviet

prseeker said:


> In my immi account a link has appeared just below "Organize your health check" and it says something about submitting form 80 . I have already submitted from 80 last week . Any idea wats going on ?


For the "organize your health check", click on the link to get HAP ID and do your health check. As for form 80, I'll not sure either. I submitted but it didn't appear on the receive list, my CO didn't ask about it either.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



tqviet said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'll be travelling to Melb this mid apr to activate my visa, but will only move there permanently probably in two yrs time


Great, Wishing you luck once again.

Its a small world, we may bump in sometime.


----------



## ssaifuddin

prseeker said:


> In my immi account a link has appeared just below "Organize your health check" and it says something about submitting form 80 . I have already submitted from 80 last week . Any idea wats going on ?


Hi Boss,

Better sent your CO a polite message and copy paste the message appear in your account. take any action on his/her reply.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## superm

pink7231 said:


> How do we know when it gets assigned?


IF you are missing any documents then when CO is assigned s/he will mail and ask you for the same. IF you have all the docs uploaded including medical and its okay then you might straigh away get grant, without any contact with CO.


----------



## Pame

huzefa85 said:


> Hi Pame,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I have spoken to my brother in law, who is in dubai. I will send him the documents and he will put the application to the dubai police.
> But my main question/issue is how do i obtain the finger prints card ? Has anyone done this before, if so please guide


Hi,

I guess, u have to go to the royal oman police station for finger prints, they will give ur finger prints on a white paper with all ur details, then go to uae consulate over there and get it attested, then get it attested here in UAE with foreign ministry. Then with all the details apply with help of an authorization letter given to your brother in law for a good conduct certificate in dubai. Hope this helps.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

Is there any grant for today. This is the only encouraging capsule. At least few grant per day are must. Else we can name it as boring day .

Still 2 more day in this week. Hope for the best.


regards
Saifuddin


----------



## rajforu86

askchennai said:


> Offshore. No worries, you will get it by this week.


Hi askchennai

Your CO was from which team n which location? Please share..
Raj


----------



## rajforu86

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> Is there any grant for today. This is the only encouraging capsule. At least few grant per day are must. Else we can name it as boring day .
> 
> Still 2 more day in this week. Hope for the best.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Hi
Yeah one grant in the forum ...from vibrant..190 visa
Raj


----------



## huzefa85

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess, u have to go to the royal oman police station for finger prints, they will give ur finger prints on a white paper with all ur details, then go to uae consulate over there and get it attested, then get it attested here in UAE with foreign ministry. Then with all the details apply with help of an authorization letter given to your brother in law for a good conduct certificate in dubai. Hope this helps.


Thanks Pame.


----------



## prseeker

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi Boss,
> 
> Better sent your CO a polite message and copy paste the message appear in your account. take any action on his/her reply.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


CO is not allocated yet , I filed my visa last week only .


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Kumar,
> 
> Have you got your CO allocated as yet??
> 
> Chiku


No buddy, not yet !! Will call DIBP the next week, if I do not receive any communication this week.


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> No buddy, not yet !! Will call DIBP the next week, if I do not receive any communication this week.


7th week will start from the coming week, right? ? Our timelines are same BTW


----------



## rohit1_sharma

This seems to be a long wait for CO allocation.


----------



## chiku2006

rohit1_sharma said:


> This seems to be a long wait for CO allocation.


It doesn't matter my friend. .. even if CO gets allocated and he cant process the application then what's the point. .. so let them take their time..


----------



## Kamagu

escobarandres32 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I received my notification of grant today. Visas (189) have been granted on 25 March 2014 to me and my partner. Thanks a lot to all of you and I wish you a speedy grant and a life full of success in Australia. Thanks for all your posts with questions, answers, comments, suggestions, mistakes, corrections, experiences.....Thanks so much!!!. The following is my timeline:
> 
> *Industrial Engineer*: 233511, *EA skill asses. submit*: Sep 23 2013; *EA: +ve:* Feb 6 2014, *Visa 189 - Offshore - EOI (65 points):* Feb 10 2014, *Invited:* Feb 24 2014, *Visa Lodge*d: Feb 24 2014 (front loaded all docs required by immiaccount and others suggested by this thread), *MED (paper-based - sent to global health in Sydney): *March 10 2014 (status completed), *PCC: *Feb 24 2014 (submitted when lodged visa), *CO allocation:* March 20 2014, *Grant:* March 25 2014.



Hola!

I see that you and me have the same profession and also same language...where are you heading to? it would be nice to have a spanish native as a contact! 

Congrats on your grant!


----------



## Kamagu

Guys! please Help!

I have been granted on 21/03...after some days I tried to check my visa status on VEVO and realized my husban does not appear on VEVO, only me and daughter.

The thing is I have recevied the notification for the 3 of us and I called DBIP where I had been told to write to CO which I did, 2 times actually, but no answer...

I dont know what to do because I am travellin to Australia in 5 weeks, I dont want to have problems over there...

Have any of you had this matter before?

Thank you!


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> 7th week will start from the coming week, right? ? Our timelines are same BTW


Yep.. Nothing to worry as we will need to wait until July 1st..


----------



## shivanichawla

askchennai said:


> GRANT!!!!GRANT!!!GRANT...
> I got the 190 grant today morning. Just now I checked my eamil and come to know about that. My timelines are below.
> 
> Occupation : 263111
> State Sponsership : WA - 11-Dec-13
> Invitation : 11-Dec-13
> Visa Lodge: 27-Dec-13
> PCC: 7-Jan-14
> Medical - 01-Mar-14
> CO Assigned - 20-Feb-14
> No contact from CO, I only emailed him but got the visa limited email.
> Grant email : 31-Mar-14


Can you share you CO details..


----------



## kharelshishir

Guys,
In immiaccout, bith "identity, evidence of" and "birth or age, evidence of" Have the field to upload Driving liscence, citizenship etc. 

Is it a good idea to upload documents such as driving liscence and citizenship etc in both the above two links??bor if u upload driving liscence in "birth or age then its nit necessary to upload in "identity, evidence of" field??


----------



## prseeker

kharelshishir said:


> Guys,
> In immiaccout, bith "identity, evidence of" and "birth or age, evidence of" Have the field to upload Driving liscence, citizenship etc.
> 
> Is it a good idea to upload documents such as driving liscence and citizenship etc in both the above two links??bor if u upload driving liscence in "birth or age then its nit necessary to upload in "identity, evidence of" field??


No you don't have to upload the same document in different categories . Also keep in mind that maximum files you can upload is 60 , so upload your documents wisely .

I have already uploaded 58 documents and still have some more to upload , now I realize that I should have merged similar documents into 1 pdf . Example I have driving licenses from 5 countries , instead of uploading 5 files I should have merged them into 1 and named it Driving Licenses . 

Please keep that 60 file limit in mind.


----------



## prseeker

Guys Please keep updating the sheet , it will be beneficial for all of us .


----------



## AuzLover

prseeker said:


> Guys Please keep updating the sheet , it will be beneficial for all of us .


done


----------



## prseeker

AuzLover said:


> done


Great , Best of luck . Wish you a speedy grant .


----------



## AuzLover

prseeker said:


> Great , Best of luck . Wish you a speedy grant .


thanks brother, Will pray for yours


----------



## lv1982

karnavidyut said:


> When i logged on to emedical client it didnt show any information about my medicals, but now the link for organize health examinations has dissappeared for both myself and my spouse....so i believe our medicals are completed fine for both of us.....my assumption is based on what i have read on this thread before
> 
> Indian PCC is "THE" hurdle to clear


Is there any particular reason for this??

What is the exact process of getting an Indian PCC, visit the passport office?

Would appreciate your response regarding this.


----------



## VIKRAMAV

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Ahm,
> 
> I have read from the forum, wherein folks have asked politely asked for more time. So you should immediately write to your CO, explain the situation very clearly and mention a the additional time frame you would require to submit the same.
> 
> JFYI - Would be good if you could update your timeline in your signature.


No need ask to CO JUST MAIL HIM EVIDANCE OF YOUR PCC APPLICATION DETAIL THAT IS ACCEPTABLE


----------



## tonyct

santhossh said:


> Hi Pink ,
> 
> I have also applied on 24 March 2014 and awaiting the CO allocation.
> 
> BTW , I could see your location as Sydney . I have few doubts in getting India PCC and Medicals in Sydney ..... Can you please let me know where do I go for Indian PCC verification and also nearest medical center ....
> 
> 
> Have u completed these two ?
> 
> Regards
> Santhosh


Hi Santhosh,

PCC application can be completed online. Then you need to print out those forms and send it along with your passport to VFS or else you can drop off your application at their counter in person. All the information that you need can be found here.

IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home - Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)

If you live somewhere near the city, then you can get your medicals done in Surry hills or else you can get it done in Parramatta.

Cheers


----------



## Ozbabe

Hi all,

I have just been allocated CO, L.O. from Team 23. I got the limited visa email.

Anyone with same CO?


----------



## santhossh

tonyct said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> PCC application can be completed online. Then you need to print out those forms and send it along with your passport to VFS or else you can drop off your application at their counter in person. All the information that you need can be found here.
> 
> IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home - Police Clearance Certificate (PCC)
> 
> If you live somewhere near the city, then you can get your medicals done in Surry hills or else you can get it done in Parramatta.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Tony,

Thanks for the information . I live in CBD. where is the nearby courier center that I can drop my application to ? Also , Do I need to affix any passport sized photograph ?
if you can give me the exact address details of the Indian PCC Courier center and the Medical Center , it would be really great.

Thanks
Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just been allocated CO, L.O. from Team 23. I got the limited visa email.
> 
> Anyone with same CO?


Good luck babe. You are one step closer to your grant.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

santhossh said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks for the information . I live in CBD. where is the nearby courier center that I can drop my application to ? Also , Do I need to affix any passport sized photograph ?
> if you can give me the exact address details of the Indian PCC Courier center and the Medical Center , it would be really great.
> 
> Thanks
> Santhosh


Hi Santhosh

Good to know one who shares same name. 

I am a telugaite raised in chennai, presently in Dubai lodged Visa application for NSW.

Good luck to you mate.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Ozbabe

battulas78 said:


> Good luck babe. You are one step closer to your grant.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks Santhosh, yours is on the way too.


----------



## santhossh

battulas78 said:


> Hi Santhosh
> 
> Good to know one who shares same name.
> 
> I am a telugaite raised in chennai, presently in Dubai lodged Visa application for NSW.
> 
> Good luck to you mate.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh



Thanks Buddy , Good to know you too .....I am also from Chennai ...
Wish u a good luck for ur grant.

Regards
Santhosh


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just been allocated CO, L.O. from Team 23. I got the limited visa email.
> 
> Anyone with same CO?


Congrats ozbabe! !

Your CO allocation has been in a period of precise 7 weeks and I believe you should get your grant in next 2-3 weeks (max).

I should expect my CO allocation anytime now...


----------



## chiku2006

Guys can someone please share the DIBP'S number?


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> Guys can someone please share the DIBP'S number?


Please call +61-1300364613


----------



## Arunvas

LoneRider said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been following this forum for quite sometime. Just wanna post a quick update about my application status. I am quite nervous about the grant. Will someone throw some light on the processing times?
> 
> Visa Type: 189 (261313 Software Programmer)
> Total Points: 60
> Visa Application Submitted: 16 jan 2014
> CO allocated :10 th Feb 2014
> Submitted all the docs including medicals PCC etc : 27th Feb 2014
> Grant: ?
> 
> Best Regards...


Hey Lone Rider, can you please share when did you submit your EOI for 60 points? I see you got invited on Jan 16th 2014 with 60 points for Software Engineer.


----------



## gkkumar

rajforu86 said:


> Please call +61-1300364613


Chiku, Good Luck and let us know the outcome of your call. I tried to call today, however, there has been a problem with my skype account. Trying other means to call.


----------



## rajforu86

Hi all
Anyone have idea..when was the last grant from Team 34 Brisbane? And what was his/her document completion date?

I think Heidy got her grant from Team Brisbane and she completed her documentations on 22nd feb.

Anyone have any other idea?

Raj


----------



## chiku2006

rajforu86 said:


> Hi all
> Anyone have idea..when was the last grant from Team 34 Brisbane? And what was his/her document completion date?
> 
> I think Heidy got her grant from Team Brisbane and she completed her documentations on 22nd feb.
> 
> Anyone have any other idea?
> 
> Raj


Hi Raj

Any particular reason for this query??

Chiku


----------



## rajforu86

chiku2006 said:


> Hi Raj
> 
> Any particular reason for this query??
> 
> Chiku



Chiku
Just want to figure it out. Bcos I saw 2-3 grants from Team 4 Adelaide yesterday from which one of the person did all documentation far later than me..I think different team have their own pace
But if it is coming to prioritization..it should not happen like this
Raj


----------



## chiku2006

rajforu86 said:


> Chiku
> Just want to figure it out. Bcos I saw 2-3 grants from Team 4 Adelaide yesterday from which one of the person did all documentation far later than me..I think different team have their own pace
> But if it is coming to prioritization..it should not happen like this
> Raj


I think you should leave it to the destiny and relaxx.. it will happen when it has to happen, you cannot say what is right or wrong. Each organization has its style of working and you cannot question them..

How do you know even if there is any priority or what are the parameters of it. It is a mystery my friend. ..


----------



## btkarthikram

rajforu86 said:


> Chiku
> Just want to figure it out. Bcos I saw 2-3 grants from Team 4 Adelaide yesterday from which one of the person did all documentation far later than me..I think different team have their own pace
> But if it is coming to prioritization..it should not happen like this
> Raj


It always happens like that.. I don't think its prioritization. It depends on CO, their team, external checks and many factors.. hope u get your grant soon


----------



## poohbear

Hi All,

I am trying for 189 as well as 261313 software engineer.

IELTS 8(21SEPT 13); ACS Submitted (22nd Jan); ACS result(2nd April); EOI (65) 2nd April. I don't qualify for work experience as was certified for 2years 9months at the point of submitting for assessment. 

As I understand it for outside Australia 5 points is 3-5 years work experience?

Noticed that invites at the moment are for 65 points.

May I know please for those who have submitted EOI what's the turn around time for an invite?

Thanka!!

Cheers


----------



## haisergeant

poohbear said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying for 189 as well as 261313 software engineer.
> 
> IELTS 8(21SEPT 13); ACS Submitted (22nd Jan); ACS result(2nd April); EOI (65) 2nd April. I don't qualify for work experience as was certified for 2years 9months at the point of submitting for assessment.
> 
> As I understand it for outside Australia 5 points is 3-5 years work experience?
> 
> Noticed that invites at the moment are for 65 points.
> 
> May I know please for those who have submitted EOI what's the turn around time for an invite?
> 
> Thanka!!
> 
> Cheers


The new report stated that invitation for 261313 is 60 points. That means you are likely to receive invitation next round in April. Some body including me are scratching their head just for 5 points to be able to receive invitation soon. So 65 points will be an advantage.


----------



## prseeker

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just been allocated CO, L.O. from Team 23. I got the limited visa email.
> 
> Anyone with same CO?


Congrats , get ready for as they say "Golden Mail"


----------



## cvelaga

*Finally Grant*

Dear Friends,

Its been a long wait for me. May be little over 4 years for subclass 176, and now new application subclass 189, I got my grant today. Just " Happy ". Well, the story is long, but to cut it short, there were some rules changed in 2010 and my application was put to Priority 5, just when I got a CO then. waited waited and waited. in 2013,I decided to pull my application off and reapply. 

Application logged DEC 17, 2013
subclass 189
ACS code : 263111
Medicals - 31-dec -2013
PCC for both - by Feb 28. 2014
Job verification call : 20-03-2014
grant received : 03-04-2014

Getting a Grant is one task and planning to resign , and idea of searching for a job again is another, especially if you are working at a comfortable salary. Now, I need to go back to memory to remember what motivated me then,

But for now " Happy " what a feeling ..

Regards.


----------



## prseeker

cvelaga said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its been a long wait for me. May be little over 4 years for subclass 176, and now new application subclass 189, I got my grant today. Just " Happy ". Well, the story is long, but to cut it short, there were some rules changed in 2010 and my application was put to Priority 5, just when I got a CO then. waited waited and waited. in 2013,I decided to pull my application off and reapply.
> 
> Application logged DEC 17, 2013
> subclass 189
> ACS code : 263111
> Medicals - 31-dec -2013
> PCC for both - by Feb 28. 2014
> Job verification call : 20-03-2014
> grant received : 03-04-2014
> 
> Getting a Grant is one task and planning to resign , and idea of searching for a job again is another, especially if you are working at a comfortable salary. Now, I need to go back to memory to remember what motivated me then,
> 
> But for now " Happy " what a feeling ..
> 
> Regards.


Wow that took some serious time , Congrats


----------



## smartclick.lalit

Hi Friends,
I have a query on 189 Visa application process, If i have logged my EOI wth skillselect and get married before my invitation, do I need to update the details in my EOI and wait for invite? or I can update the DIBP while filing visa application with change of circumstances form to CO and add my spouse in my application as dependent?

Regards


----------



## SS70011005

cvelaga said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its been a long wait for me. May be little over 4 years for subclass 176, and now new application subclass 189, I got my grant today. Just " Happy ". Well, the story is long, but to cut it short, there were some rules changed in 2010 and my application was put to Priority 5, just when I got a CO then. waited waited and waited. in 2013,I decided to pull my application off and reapply.
> 
> Application logged DEC 17, 2013
> subclass 189
> ACS code : 263111
> Medicals - 31-dec -2013
> PCC for both - by Feb 28. 2014
> Job verification call : 20-03-2014
> grant received : 03-04-2014
> 
> Getting a Grant is one task and planning to resign , and idea of searching for a job again is another, especially if you are working at a comfortable salary. Now, I need to go back to memory to remember what motivated me then,
> 
> But for now " Happy " what a feeling ..
> 
> Regards.


Many Many congratulations my friend... moral of the story here is... NEVER GIVE UP!!! Cheers!!! Best wishes!!!


----------



## rajajessie

cvelaga said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its been a long wait for me. May be little over 4 years for subclass 176, and now new application subclass 189, I got my grant today. Just " Happy ". Well, the story is long, but to cut it short, there were some rules changed in 2010 and my application was put to Priority 5, just when I got a CO then. waited waited and waited. in 2013,I decided to pull my application off and reapply.
> 
> Application logged DEC 17, 2013
> subclass 189
> ACS code : 263111
> Medicals - 31-dec -2013
> PCC for both - by Feb 28. 2014
> Job verification call : 20-03-2014
> grant received : 03-04-2014
> 
> Getting a Grant is one task and planning to resign , and idea of searching for a job again is another, especially if you are working at a comfortable salary. Now, I need to go back to memory to remember what motivated me then,
> 
> But for now " Happy " what a feeling ..
> 
> Regards.


Congrats!!
I am sure you must be overwhelmed by the emotions as after reading what you have been through, it's simply mind blowing.

Wish you all the luck for your future in Australia 

Cheers!!


----------



## chiku2006

cvelaga said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its been a long wait for me. May be little over 4 years for subclass 176, and now new application subclass 189, I got my grant today. Just " Happy ". Well, the story is long, but to cut it short, there were some rules changed in 2010 and my application was put to Priority 5, just when I got a CO then. waited waited and waited. in 2013,I decided to pull my application off and reapply.
> 
> Application logged DEC 17, 2013
> subclass 189
> ACS code : 263111
> Medicals - 31-dec -2013
> PCC for both - by Feb 28. 2014
> Job verification call : 20-03-2014
> grant received : 03-04-2014
> 
> Getting a Grant is one task and planning to resign , and idea of searching for a job again is another, especially if you are working at a comfortable salary. Now, I need to go back to memory to remember what motivated me then,
> 
> But for now " Happy " what a feeling ..
> 
> Regards.


Wow, hats off to your patience ... you have been really patient man.

All the best for your future journey and hope that is going to be a cake walk for you and your family. God bless you !!


----------



## smartclick.lalit

cvelaga said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its been a long wait for me. May be little over 4 years for subclass 176, and now new application subclass 189, I got my grant today. Just " Happy ". Well, the story is long, but to cut it short, there were some rules changed in 2010 and my application was put to Priority 5, just when I got a CO then. waited waited and waited. in 2013,I decided to pull my application off and reapply.
> 
> Application logged DEC 17, 2013
> subclass 189
> ACS code : 263111
> Medicals - 31-dec -2013
> PCC for both - by Feb 28. 2014
> Job verification call : 20-03-2014
> grant received : 03-04-2014
> 
> Getting a Grant is one task and planning to resign , and idea of searching for a job again is another, especially if you are working at a comfortable salary. Now, I need to go back to memory to remember what motivated me then,
> 
> But for now " Happy " what a feeling ..
> 
> Regards.



Hi cvelaga,
First of all congratulations on your grant, its been a log wait for you.
Usually i havent seen someone getting a Job verification call during their journey for PR. What do you think could be the reason in your case resulting in a job verification call? How you got to know about the call, do they called someone who gave a statutory declaration for you, your HR or yourself?

Regards
Smartclick


----------



## anish13

Guys,

I am expecting an invite in the next few rounds for 189. Just had a query about bank statements. Do i need to show some minimum bank balance to apply for this visa?


----------



## chiku2006

anish13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am expecting an invite in the next few rounds for 189. Just had a query about bank statements. Do i need to show some minimum bank balance to apply for this visa?


I dont think so but you need to decalre that you do have enough resources to meet their requirement, which varies from one state to the another..


----------



## DSS

cvelaga said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its been a long wait for me. May be little over 4 years for subclass 176, and now new application subclass 189, I got my grant today. Just " Happy ". Well, the story is long, but to cut it short, there were some rules changed in 2010 and my application was put to Priority 5, just when I got a CO then. waited waited and waited. in 2013,I decided to pull my application off and reapply.
> 
> Application logged DEC 17, 2013
> subclass 189
> ACS code : 263111
> Medicals - 31-dec -2013
> PCC for both - by Feb 28. 2014
> Job verification call : 20-03-2014
> grant received : 03-04-2014
> 
> Getting a Grant is one task and planning to resign , and idea of searching for a job again is another, especially if you are working at a comfortable salary. Now, I need to go back to memory to remember what motivated me then,
> 
> But for now " Happy " what a feeling ..
> 
> Regards.




Many congratulations for the grant. I appreciate ur courage to go thru' this tough sailing. I'm also in the same boat as urs


----------



## anish13

chiku2006 said:


> I dont think so but you need to decalre that you do have enough resources to meet their requirement, which varies from one state to the another..



Thanks Chiku.. but if i am applying for 189 then i am thinking its not with respect to any state.. correct me if i am wrong and please ignore my ignorance.. also i have one more last query.. how do i get a medical report done for the visa.. is it like i walk into any hospital and ask for a medical report or i need to go through some specific tests for visa? can you please point out the thread where i can look for this info


----------



## SS70011005

anish13 said:


> Thanks Chiku.. but if i am applying for 189 then i am thinking its not with respect to any state.. correct me if i am wrong and please ignore my ignorance.. also i have one more last query.. how do i get a medical report done for the visa.. is it like i walk into any hospital and ask for a medical report or i need to go through some specific tests for visa? can you please point out the thread where i can look for this info


Anish, first you need to apply for the visa in DIBP and then there's a link in your application page to 'organize your health check-up'. Clicking that link will create your HAP ID, after that you can book your appointment with hospital as hospital guys ask for HAP ID for all the applicants in the application.


----------



## anish13

SS70011005 said:


> Anish, first you need to apply for the visa in DIBP and then there's a link in your application page to 'organize your health check-up'. Clicking that link will create your HAP ID, after that you can book your appointment with hospital as hospital guys ask for HAP ID for all the applicants in the application.


perfect.. you have answered my question in a line. Thank you very much.. will do the same.


----------



## anish13

Just had a query about PCC. I had assumed that i have to get a PCC only from india since i am residing in india but read somewhere that if i have worked in another country for more than a year we need to get a PCC from there as well.. I worked in UK from june 2009 to july 2010. Do i need to get a PCC from UK? if so how do i do that?


----------



## SS70011005

anish13 said:


> Just had a query about PCC. I had assumed that i have to get a PCC only from india since i am residing in india but read somewhere that if i have worked in another country for more than a year we need to get a PCC from there as well.. I worked in UK from june 2009 to july 2010. Do i need to get a PCC from UK? if so how do i do that?


Yes. you need to buddy!!


----------



## poohbear

Quick question please

I see visa effective cut off date for 10marc (60 points)as sometime in Feb
And effective cut off for 24th march as Dec 2013 (65 points) , sorry I do not understand it.


----------



## p_sherman

anish13 said:


> Just had a query about PCC. I had assumed that i have to get a PCC only from india since i am residing in india but read somewhere that if i have worked in another country for more than a year we need to get a PCC from there as well.. I worked in UK from june 2009 to july 2010. Do i need to get a PCC from UK? if so how do i do that?


Yes, you need to get a UK PCC.

See link below.

http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


----------



## anish13

p_sherman said:


> Yes, you need to get a UK PCC.
> 
> See link below.
> 
> http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx


oh ok.. thanks a lot.... i happened to see someone talking about it. good thing i saw this.. this forum just rocks


----------



## man111

cvelaga said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its been a long wait for me. May be little over 4 years for subclass 176, and now new application subclass 189, I got my grant today. Just " Happy ". Well, the story is long, but to cut it short, there were some rules changed in 2010 and my application was put to Priority 5, just when I got a CO then. waited waited and waited. in 2013,I decided to pull my application off and reapply.
> 
> Application logged DEC 17, 2013
> subclass 189
> ACS code : 263111
> Medicals - 31-dec -2013
> PCC for both - by Feb 28. 2014
> Job verification call : 20-03-2014
> grant received : 03-04-2014
> 
> Getting a Grant is one task and planning to resign , and idea of searching for a job again is another, especially if you are working at a comfortable salary. Now, I need to go back to memory to remember what motivated me then,
> 
> But for now " Happy " what a feeling ..
> 
> Regards.


how do they do job verification call? do they call for employers?


----------



## AuzLover

*24 March 2014 Results published*

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 24 March 2014 Results


----------



## opfian

IELETS certificates are issued with a recommendation that applicant may be again tested for his English language skills after two years, from date of exam.



I was going through DIBP website and found that DIBP considers IELETS results valid for a period of THREE YEARS, from date of exam. Could someone please verify this?


----------



## anish13

opfian said:


> IELETS certificates are issued with a recommendation that applicant may be again tested for his English language skills after two years, from date of exam.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going through DIBP website and found that DIBP considers IELETS results valid for a period of THREE YEARS, from date of exam. Could someone please verify this?


yes... now its 3 years.. it has changed.. DIBP do accept upto 3 years of your IELTS score


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

Just a quick question and a clarification.

So for initiating my PCC, I would need to go to the passport office, Got it.

My question is, I was in America studying and working from 2001-2009.
I would come home to India for vacations etc and since 2009 i have been here again.

So i would just need a PCC from India I'm assuming, especially since i've been in the same residence since 1986.
Reason I asked is because I read somewhere that I would need a PCC for every country I've lived in. 
*And I wouldn't even know how to go about getting a PCC for the USA.*
Put a timeline below,

1982 - Born India
1986 - Present, Same Address in India
2001-2009, Studied/Worked in the USA

Would appreciate your replies regarding this.


----------



## Hassan_001

I updated my EOI (included 190) on 30-Mar-14 and received invitation on 31-Mar-14 (for 190) but on the same date received email that it was sent due to error... Asked me to submit a new EOI. Is it something usual or something very unsual?? Do people receive invitations within a day??


----------



## chiku2006

HassanMorshed said:


> I updated my EOI (included 190) on 30-Mar-14 and received invitation on 31-Mar-14 (for 190) but on the same date received email that it was sent due to error... Asked me to submit a new EOI. Is it something usual or something very unsual?? Do people receive invitations within a day??


There have been instances where invites were sent within few hours. .


----------



## opfian

anish13 said:


> yes... now its 3 years.. it has changed.. DIBP do accept upto 3 years of your IELTS score



Thanks

I am well aware of the fact all states have their own requirements for SS but I am wondering does States also consider this relaxation as DIBP do? 

I tried to find IELETS validity requirements for ACT & WA but couldn't find anything. Please share if you have any info.


----------



## chiku2006

laxmanvadlamani said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question and a clarification.
> 
> So for initiating my PCC, I would need to go to the passport office, Got it.
> 
> My question is, I was in America studying and working from 2001-2009.
> I would come home to India for vacations etc and since 2009 i have been here again.
> 
> So i would just need a PCC from India I'm assuming, especially since i've been in the same residence since 1986.
> Reason I asked is because I read somewhere that I would need a PCC for every country I've lived in.
> And I wouldn't even know how to go about getting a PCC for the USA.
> Put a timeline below,
> 
> 1982 - Born India
> 1986 - Present, Same Address in India
> 2001-2009, Studied/Worked in the USA
> 
> Would appreciate your replies regarding this.


You will have to arrange for PCC of your stay in USA...


----------



## Hassan_001

chiku2006 said:


> There have been instances where invites were sent within few hours. .


Any idea what can be the reason?
I asked them but they're saying "due to system error" and my application is still under process.

Is it possible that they sent the invitation and after that changed their mind and revoked it?? Really confused!! Shall I start contacting other states as well or keep waiting for something positive out of it once again??


----------



## chiku2006

HassanMorshed said:


> Any idea what can be the reason?
> I asked them but they're saying "due to system error" and my application is still under process.
> 
> Is it possible that they sent the invitation and after that changed their mind and revoked it?? Really confused!! Shall I start contacting other states as well or keep waiting for something positive out of it once again??


Dont jump to conclusion unnecessarily, I see this as a human error.... However, if you want then you should apply for other states as well, this way you will increase your chances..


----------



## Ozbabe

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats ozbabe! !
> 
> Your CO allocation has been in a period of precise 7 weeks and I believe you should get your grant in next 2-3 weeks (max).
> 
> I should expect my CO allocation anytime now...


Thanks. Amen to that.

May we all have our grants in good time.


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> Thanks. Amen to that.
> 
> May we all have our grants in good time.


Yeah, amen to that and hope to see you soon in Adelaide ;-)... cheers !!


----------



## Ozbabe

prseeker said:


> Congrats , get ready for as they say "Golden Mail"


Thanks, I am gearing up...


----------



## Hassan_001

Ozbabe said:


> Thanks. Amen to that.
> 
> May we all have our grants in good time.


Never mind. What is CO allocation?


----------



## Ozbabe

cvelaga said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Its been a long wait for me. May be little over 4 years for subclass 176, and now new application subclass 189, I got my grant today. Just " Happy ". Well, the story is long, but to cut it short, there were some rules changed in 2010 and my application was put to Priority 5, just when I got a CO then. waited waited and waited. in 2013,I decided to pull my application off and reapply.
> 
> Application logged DEC 17, 2013
> subclass 189
> ACS code : 263111
> Medicals - 31-dec -2013
> PCC for both - by Feb 28. 2014
> Job verification call : 20-03-2014
> grant received : 03-04-2014
> 
> Getting a Grant is one task and planning to resign , and idea of searching for a job again is another, especially if you are working at a comfortable salary. Now, I need to go back to memory to remember what motivated me then,
> 
> But for now " Happy " what a feeling ..
> 
> Regards.


Congrats!

Just take in the good news and enjoy the feeling. There is time to plan, then take one thing at a time.

All the best


----------



## manfred-ren

*health,help!!*

Hi guys, 

The status of the health of me and my family have been changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

The status of my family are same including my son which just 2 years old. 

what's mean of the status?

My details below:
Visa Lodge - 11/02/2014
Visa type - 190 , SA
medical n PCC uploaded - 09/03/2014
CO allocated- no mail from CO
Grant - still no updated


----------



## Realhuman

Hi All,
I landed up in UN-expected situation. I have applied for NSW SS for 190 with 55 points – 30 for age, 15 for education and 10 experience and hoping to get 5 for SS to make it 60.
I have shown 3 jobs totaling 5 years and 3 months of work experience as Electrical Engineer. In my on job i appointed as “Trainee Engineer” in Electrical Maintenance department for 1 year and worked as full time salaried employee and then got confirmed with designation of Electrical Engineer.

Now NSW says that as you have worked as “Trainee Engineer” we can not include your 1 year of experience in relation to skilled employment. Because of this we are loosing 1 year and 5 point as than we will fall under 3+ year of experience category.
They have asked us to submit reference letter from my that employer stating the period, position and job responsibilities, which i submitted them promptly. But still they are repeating same thing again and again.

I checked the Booklet 6 and Department of Immigration and Citizenship website and NO WHERE it mentioned that worked with “Trainee Engineer” designation will not be counted under skilled employment. In fact i went through with South Australia website and even they are accepting volunteer part/full time work as skilled employment.

Can any shade some light and help me..

Your help and support will be highly appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## chiku2006

manfred-ren said:


> Hi gays,
> 
> The status of the health of me and my family have been changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> The status of my family are same including my son which just 2 years old.
> 
> what's mean of the status?
> 
> My details below:
> Visa Lodge - 11/02/2014
> Visa type - 190 , SA
> medical n PCC uploaded - 09/03/2014
> CO allocated- no mail from CO
> Grant - still no updated


Gays??


----------



## Ozbabe

HassanMorshed said:


> Never mind. What is CO allocation?


Case Officer allocated to deal with your file


----------



## manfred-ren

chiku2006 said:


> Gays??


sorry, guys....


----------



## chiku2006

HassanMorshed said:


> Never mind. What is CO allocation?


Case Officer


----------



## manfred-ren

*sorry*



chiku2006 said:


> Gays??


sorry, guys....


----------



## chiku2006

manfred-ren said:


> sorry, guys....


Ni Hao,

That's fine my friend, which part in china are you from?

Chiku


----------



## manfred-ren

*Beijing*



chiku2006 said:


> Ni Hao,
> 
> That's fine my friend, which part in china are you from?
> 
> Chiku


Beijing, Sa 190


----------



## chiku2006

manfred-ren said:


> Beijing, Sa 190


ok, I miss going to Grandma and shin bai lu for dinner...

please update your signature my friend..


----------



## opfian

I got a question!!!

I have applied for 189 and its under external checks which is taking too long probably due to visa type priority and HR country. My EOI is already frozen/locked as i have applied already.


Now after seeing pace of 190 applicants, I am looking forward to lodge 190 application by creating an other EOI. Is it possible? If guys know some member who did this, please share post/profile link.


----------



## rajajessie

Realhuman said:


> Hi All,
> I landed up in UN-expected situation. I have applied for NSW SS for 190 with 55 points – 30 for age, 15 for education and 10 experience and hoping to get 5 for SS to make it 60.
> I have shown 3 jobs totaling 5 years and 3 months of work experience as Electrical Engineer. In my on job i appointed as “Trainee Engineer” in Electrical Maintenance department for 1 year and worked as full time salaried employee and then got confirmed with designation of Electrical Engineer.
> 
> Now NSW says that as you have worked as “Trainee Engineer” we can not include your 1 year of experience in relation to skilled employment. Because of this we are loosing 1 year and 5 point as than we will fall under 3+ year of experience category.
> They have asked us to submit reference letter from my that employer stating the period, position and job responsibilities, which i submitted them promptly. But still they are repeating same thing again and again.
> 
> I checked the Booklet 6 and Department of Immigration and Citizenship website and NO WHERE it mentioned that worked with “Trainee Engineer” designation will not be counted under skilled employment. In fact i went through with South Australia website and even they are accepting volunteer part/full time work as skilled employment.
> 
> Can any shade some light and help me..
> 
> Your help and support will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,



Hi There,

In my experience from software engineer side is that: Apparently when you get your first job, usually its considered as a training period for fresh graduate (which can last upto 2 years). Once you have reached to the requirement of attaining the skills (according to your nominated occupation), from thereon your actual skilled work experience starts.
Couple of my friends have lost 2 years out their 5year software industry experience bucket.

Eg (From ACS website) : – 
Employment completed AFTER the qualification: 
 You complete a relevant Bachelor with a major in ICT in Jan 2008 and you have 4 years of relevant work 
experience from Jan 2008 until Jan 2012. 
 2 years of work experience will be used to satisfy the suitability criteria and your Skill Level Requirement 
Met Date will be Jan 2010. 
 All suitable work experience completed AFTER Jan 2010 will be considered “Skilled Employment” and 
eligible for the skilled migration points test. 
 The 2 years of work experience used to satisfy the suitability criteria is NOT eligible for the skilled 
migration points test but is assessed in meeting the suitability criteria. 

Hope this will help!
Cheers


----------



## p_sherman

opfian said:


> I got a question!!!
> 
> I have applied for 189 and its under external checks which is taking too long probably due to visa type priority and HR country. My EOI is already frozen/locked as i have applied already.
> 
> 
> Now after seeing pace of 190 applicants, I am looking forward to lodge 190 application by creating an other EOI. Is it possible? If guys know some member who did this, please share post/profile link.


Now this is a first. Recent experience suggests that 189 is moving at a much faster pace than 190, so I genuinely have no idea why you would want to switch over to a 190


----------



## opfian

p_sherman said:


> Now this is a first. Recent experience suggests that 189 is moving at a much faster pace than 190, so I genuinely have no idea why you would want to switch over to a 190


Well referring to my timeline in signature can give you a good idea


----------



## p_sherman

opfian said:


> Well referring to my timeline in signature can give you a good idea


Well just so you know, external checks apply to both 189 and 190 applications.

Also, link below for your information.

Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas


----------



## opfian

p_sherman said:


> Well just so you know, external checks apply to both 189 and 190 applications. Also, link below for your information. Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas



They do apply, but 90% of Pakistani applicants get their 190 visa in 5 months, whereas 95% of Pakistanis didn't receive their 189 grant even after wait of16 months.

How do you explain security check thing in this scrnario??


----------



## DSS

Guys, my pcc. & medicals are expiring this month end. Should this be informed to CO? Spoke to CO 10 days back and she said my application is under active processing. She never mentioned about obtaining clearance certificate and medicals.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

DSS said:


> Guys, my pcc. & medicals are expiring this month end. Should this be informed to CO? Spoke to CO 10 days back and she said my application is under active processing. She never mentioned about obtaining clearance certificate and medicals.


You need to get in touch with CO immediately. Your first entry to Aus must be within one year of PCC/Medical, which ever is earlier. If your CO process application & grant letter comes with last date of entry should be by April 2014, then you will have very less time to travel.


----------



## prseeker

laxmanvadlamani said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question and a clarification.
> 
> So for initiating my PCC, I would need to go to the passport office, Got it.
> 
> My question is, I was in America studying and working from 2001-2009.
> I would come home to India for vacations etc and since 2009 i have been here again.
> 
> So i would just need a PCC from India I'm assuming, especially since i've been in the same residence since 1986.
> Reason I asked is because I read somewhere that I would need a PCC for every country I've lived in.
> *And I wouldn't even know how to go about getting a PCC for the USA.*
> Put a timeline below,
> 
> 1982 - Born India
> 1986 - Present, Same Address in India
> 2001-2009, Studied/Worked in the USA
> 
> Would appreciate your replies regarding this.


No matter what , you have to obtain PCC from your home country . You will also need PCC from every country you stayed in for more than 365 days in last 10 years , so in your case you will need PCC from US FBI as well .

Obtaining PCC from FBI is very straightforward process , though they take their sweet time to give you one . 

Please go through this link 

FBI — Criminal History Summary Checks

Any questions , let me know .


----------



## prseeker

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You need to get in touch with CO immediately. Your first entry to Aus must be within one year of PCC/Medical, which ever is earlier. If your CO process application & grant letter comes with last date of entry should be by April 2014, then you will have very less time to travel.


Ratnesh , long time . How are you doing ? Any plans for initial visit ?
Hey finally I filed my visa on 21st March .


----------



## Alnaibii

One of my friend had this situation, and CO asked him if it is OK to grant his visa with such a short deadline. He was Ok, but I assume if you are not, they will ask you to produce a new PCC, which will extend the Initial Entry Date.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



HassanMorshed said:


> Any idea what can be the reason?
> I asked them but they're saying "due to system error" and my application is still under process.
> 
> Is it possible that they sent the invitation and after that changed their mind and revoked it?? Really confused!! Shall I start contacting other states as well or keep waiting for something positive out of it once again??


Hi Hassan,

Not come across anyone who had their invite revoked. Don't worry, it has to be a system issue.

Hold on for a few more days and then trigger an email to them in regard to the same.


----------



## p_sherman

HassanMorshed said:


> I updated my EOI (included 190) on 30-Mar-14 and received invitation on 31-Mar-14 (for 190) but on the same date received email that it was sent due to error... Asked me to submit a new EOI. Is it something usual or something very unsual?? Do people receive invitations within a day??


When you say you updated your EOI to include 190, I assume it's just a matter of ticking the 190 selection box?

Did you submit a state nomination application through the respective state government website? 

From my understanding, the invite for 190 comes shortly after positive assessment from the state government.

It is not a case of ticking the box, singing tra-la-la and waiting for a 190 invite to come your way.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



chiku2006 said:


> There have been instances where invites were sent within few hours. .


Hi Chiku2006,

Are you stating that there have been instances of people having received their SS invite within hours of having applied.

The max i know is within a week.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



chiku2006 said:


> Guys can someone please share the DIBP'S number?



Hi Chiku,

Here you go, 

+611300364613


----------



## chiku2006

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Chiku2006,
> 
> Are you stating that there have been instances of people having received their SS invite within hours of having applied.
> 
> The max i know is within a week.


Yes I remember reading one message wherein a male nurse had got an invite within few hiurs..


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> Yes I remember reading one message wherein a male nurse had got an invite within few hiurs..


Must be working in the same building


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> Ratnesh , long time . How are you doing ? Any plans for initial visit ?
> Hey finally I filed my visa on 21st March .


Many congratulations buddy  ..

I am going to Melbourne in April last week for validation. Will be back in a week. No plans yet for big move


----------



## Hassan_001

p_sherman said:


> When you say you updated your EOI to include 190, I assume it's just a matter of ticking the 190 selection box?
> 
> Did you submit a state nomination application through the respective state government website?
> 
> From my understanding, the invite for 190 comes shortly after positive assessment from the state government.
> 
> It is not a case of ticking the box, singing tra-la-la and waiting for a 190 invite to come your way.


Well, initially I submitted my EOI only for 189 and after that I saw occupation ceiling is getting filled for my occupation... After that I communicated with one of the state govts. and filed my application for state nomination. While lodging the application, I gave reference of my initial EOI (which was for 189)... During my email conversation with the state nomination dept., I was advised to update my EOI and include 190 (yes, just ticking that box)... and after that I got the invitation which was eventually revoked by them and I was asked to re-submit a fresh new EOI (since once you receive invitation, your EOI gets frozen for 60 days)... Now, I'm waiting to see whether they communicate again with me or not :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alnaibii

HassanMorshed said:


> I updated my EOI (included 190) on 30-Mar-14 and received invitation on 31-Mar-14 (for 190) but on the same date received email that it was sent due to error... Asked me to submit a new EOI. Is it something usual or something very unsual?? Do people receive invitations within a day??


If you do not already have State Sponsorship, there is an error. 
If you have Sponsorship, it is normal to get invitation within a day.


----------



## lv1982

prseeker said:


> No matter what , you have to obtain PCC from your home country . You will also need PCC from every country you stayed in for more than 365 days in last 10 years , so in your case you will need PCC from US FBI as well .
> 
> Obtaining PCC from FBI is very straightforward process , though they take their sweet time to give you one .
> 
> Please go through this link
> 
> FBI — Criminal History Summary Checks
> 
> Any questions , let me know .


Thanks Buddy,

I think i got it, most of the information starts from that page.


----------



## shahzad_sam

opfian said:


> Well referring to my timeline in signature can give you a good idea


I agree Opfian.
Exactly 12 months I lodged my visa application and still not received anything.
When ask to case officer, the answer is security check 

As per Revised schedule of immigration website, lead time for 189 subclass is 3 months.


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Must be working in the same building


That applicant would know...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

shahzad_sam said:


> I agree Opfian.
> Exactly 12 months I lodged my visa application and still not received anything.
> When ask to case officer, the answer is security check
> 
> As per Revised schedule of immigration website, lead time for 189 subclass is 3 months.


That is only for normal cases.not for cases going through security check

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## opfian

Posting my question again. 

I have applied for 189 and its under external checks which is taking too long probably due to visa type priority and HR country. My EOI is already frozen/locked as i have applied already.


Now after seeing pace of 190 applicants, I am looking forward to lodge 190 application by creating an other EOI. Is it possible? If guys know some member who did this, please share post/profile link.


----------



## mafuz767

opfian said:


> Posting my question again.
> 
> I have applied for 189 and its under external checks which is taking too long probably due to visa type priority and HR country. My EOI is already frozen/locked as i have applied already.
> 
> 
> Now after seeing pace of 190 applicants, I am looking forward to lodge 190 application by creating an other EOI. Is it possible? If guys know some member who did this, please share post/profile link.


I am planning too brother this JULY if I don't receive MY GRANT before JULY... However, had you ever been contacted by TEAM 13 ADELAIDE?


----------



## cvelaga

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi cvelaga,
> First of all congratulations on your grant, its been a log wait for you.
> Usually i havent seen someone getting a Job verification call during their journey for PR. What do you think could be the reason in your case resulting in a job verification call? How you got to know about the call, do they called someone who gave a statutory declaration for you, your HR or yourself?
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


Friends,

I know there are question about job verification process. I can tell about my case and search in this forum for last 4 years about verification
the Job verification was done by some one at Australia embassy office in Delhi.
my colleague gave me reference letter with my JD for my current job. for my previous companies I managed to get letters from HR. but I am not sure if they called previous employers. 
So they called my colleague first and later they called me. There was no time for him to call me and tell what they asked and what he told. Almost immediately, i was called and similar questions were asked. like team member names, manager names, emp id. Since there were internal shufful, we gave different names for team members. but core facts like emp id etc were same. Still i was little worried but in the end I guess that was OK, as I told them I was on new assignment.

What triggers emp check ? I dont know. May be I pulled my old application after filing new one, may be this, but Iam not really sure or its just a random dip stick check .

To other FMs :
Don't Giveup. Stick to the reason, why you wanted PR in first place, Iam sure the reason ( if its strong ) will drive you.

This forum is great resource, Its all available in the pages. if you search, I think you find solution or direction to almost every situation.

I wrote ielts 3 times, 
ACS evaluation 3 times
money spent - 
IELTS - INR 9K x 3
ACS ~ aud1400 over last 4 years

1st time in 2010 - AUD 2K for consultant
176 visa appli - AUD 2K 

total AUD 4K, no refund for pulling it off.

2nd time
I applied myself.
visa 189 total cost - Aud 7K 

Somethings happen for a reason. I am lucky to have 2 kids, loving care of parents during this wait time and now we all 4 have visa.

Don't give up.


----------



## DSS

ratnesh.nagori said:


> You need to get in touch with CO immediately. Your first entry to Aus must be within one year of PCC/Medical, which ever is earlier. If your CO process application & grant letter comes with last date of entry should be by April 2014, then you will have very less time to travel.




hi ratnesh.nagori

should I contact my CO immediately to check if I have to do my clearance and medicals again. Does active processing mean that the CO is looking to finalise my case or is it a standard statement?

Regards

DSS


----------



## gkkumar

cvelaga said:


> Friends,
> 
> I know there are question about job verification process. I can tell about my case and search in this forum for last 4 years about verification
> the Job verification was done by some one at Australia embassy office in Delhi.
> my colleague gave me reference letter with my JD for my current job. for my previous companies I managed to get letters from HR. but I am not sure if they called previous employers.
> So they called my colleague first and later they called me. There was no time for him to call me and tell what they asked and what he told. Almost immediately, i was called and similar questions were asked. like team member names, manager names, emp id. Since there were internal shufful, we gave different names for team members. but core facts like emp id etc were same. Still i was little worried but in the end I guess that was OK, as I told them I was on new assignment.
> 
> What triggers emp check ? I dont know. May be I pulled my old application after filing new one, may be this, but Iam not really sure or its just a random dip stick check .
> 
> To other FMs :
> Don't Giveup. Stick to the reason, why you wanted PR in first place, Iam sure the reason ( if its strong ) will drive you.
> 
> This forum is great resource, Its all available in the pages. if you search, I think you find solution or direction to almost every situation.
> 
> I wrote ielts 3 times,
> ACS evaluation 3 times
> money spent -
> IELTS - INR 9K x 3
> ACS ~ aud1400 over last 4 years
> 
> 1st time in 2010 - AUD 2K for consultant
> 176 visa appli - AUD 2K
> 
> total AUD 4K, no refund for pulling it off.
> 
> 2nd time
> I applied myself.
> visa 189 total cost - Aud 7K
> 
> Somethings happen for a reason. I am lucky to have 2 kids, loving care of parents during this wait time and now we all 4 have visa.
> 
> Don't give up.


Buddy, seems you have loads of patience. I was about to give up just at the second attempt of IELTS. So much investment and time and a happy ending  I wish you all the best and hope you have a superb new life in Australia..


----------



## opfian

mafuz767 said:


> I am planning too brother this JULY if I don't receive MY GRANT before JULY... However, had you ever been contacted by TEAM 13 ADELAIDE?


Nop never


----------



## DSS

cvelaga said:


> Friends,
> 
> I know there are question about job verification process. I can tell about my case and search in this forum for last 4 years about verification
> the Job verification was done by some one at Australia embassy office in Delhi.
> my colleague gave me reference letter with my JD for my current job. for my previous companies I managed to get letters from HR. but I am not sure if they called previous employers.
> So they called my colleague first and later they called me. There was no time for him to call me and tell what they asked and what he told. Almost immediately, i was called and similar questions were asked. like team member names, manager names, emp id. Since there were internal shufful, we gave different names for team members. but core facts like emp id etc were same. Still i was little worried but in the end I guess that was OK, as I told them I was on new assignment.
> 
> What triggers emp check ? I dont know. May be I pulled my old application after filing new one, may be this, but Iam not really sure or its just a random dip stick check .
> 
> To other FMs :
> Don't Giveup. Stick to the reason, why you wanted PR in first place, Iam sure the reason ( if its strong ) will drive you.
> 
> This forum is great resource, Its all available in the pages. if you search, I think you find solution or direction to almost every situation.
> 
> I wrote ielts 3 times,
> ACS evaluation 3 times
> money spent -
> IELTS - INR 9K x 3
> ACS ~ aud1400 over last 4 years
> 
> 1st time in 2010 - AUD 2K for consultant
> 176 visa appli - AUD 2K
> 
> total AUD 4K, no refund for pulling it off.
> 
> 2nd time
> I applied myself.
> visa 189 total cost - Aud 7K
> 
> Somethings happen for a reason. I am lucky to have 2 kids, loving care of parents during this wait time and now we all 4 have visa.
> 
> Don't give up.





We all need the strength to pursue our dreams and you had it. Much appreciated. I really hope i get my grant. which team was ur CO from?


----------



## DSS

*hi*



cvelaga said:


> Friends,
> 
> I know there are question about job verification process. I can tell about my case and search in this forum for last 4 years about verification
> the Job verification was done by some one at Australia embassy office in Delhi.
> my colleague gave me reference letter with my JD for my current job. for my previous companies I managed to get letters from HR. but I am not sure if they called previous employers.
> So they called my colleague first and later they called me. There was no time for him to call me and tell what they asked and what he told. Almost immediately, i was called and similar questions were asked. like team member names, manager names, emp id. Since there were internal shufful, we gave different names for team members. but core facts like emp id etc were same. Still i was little worried but in the end I guess that was OK, as I told them I was on new assignment.
> 
> What triggers emp check ? I dont know. May be I pulled my old application after filing new one, may be this, but Iam not really sure or its just a random dip stick check .
> 
> To other FMs :
> Don't Giveup. Stick to the reason, why you wanted PR in first place, Iam sure the reason ( if its strong ) will drive you.
> 
> This forum is great resource, Its all available in the pages. if you search, I think you find solution or direction to almost every situation.
> 
> I wrote ielts 3 times,
> ACS evaluation 3 times
> money spent -
> IELTS - INR 9K x 3
> ACS ~ aud1400 over last 4 years
> 
> 1st time in 2010 - AUD 2K for consultant
> 176 visa appli - AUD 2K
> 
> total AUD 4K, no refund for pulling it off.
> 
> 2nd time
> I applied myself.
> visa 189 total cost - Aud 7K
> 
> Somethings happen for a reason. I am lucky to have 2 kids, loving care of parents during this wait time and now we all 4 have visa.
> 
> Don't give up.





We all need the strength to pursue our dreams and you had it. Much appreciated. I really hope i get my grant. which team was ur CO from?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

DSS said:


> hi ratnesh.nagori
> 
> should I contact my CO immediately to check if I have to do my clearance and medicals again. Does active processing mean that the CO is looking to finalise my case or is it a standard statement?
> 
> Regards
> 
> DSS


Yes. CO can clarify your situation. Active processing is an ambiguous statement.


----------



## smrutim01

Hi

I have a Bachelor of Engineering degree in Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering. But I had computer programs, Data Structure, Microprocessor, Digital Circuit, Artificial Intelligence etc ICT papers in my semesters.

I do have 7 years of experience in Software System Engineering role with expertise in Perl, Shell scripting, Oracle, teradata, etc. Currently I am a R&D engineer with a product development company. But " Test Specialist" Role was stated in my relieving letter from the last company, where i had spent almost 6.5 years.

Now please help me in figuring out, as to which ICT skill should i send to ACS for skill assessment? And next which VISA to apply 189 or 190...
263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer
261314 - Software Tester
261313 - Software Engineer
263211 - ICT Quality Assurance Engineer
263299 - ICT Support and Test Enginee
261311 - Analyst Programmer

If i select 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer/ 263211 - ICT Quality Assurance Engineer/ 261314 - Software Tester,,,,, can i apply for a PR of Australia? Now i see these profiles don't appear in SOL/CSOL!

Kindly help me out of this. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## blessngwe05

My company changed its contact numbers but hasn't corrected its letterhead as yet. I have reference letters from this company with old contacts. How do I notify DIAC of these changes. Will a letter from the company plus form 1022 be enough?


----------



## sunnyboi

cvelaga-You seriously have extraordinary patience! 4 years for ACS and $1400AUD??!! I would have given up on this altogether, just because of the money which needed to be poured in. These are the times when a family's love gets you out of trying times. Really happy to know that you got your grant. All the very best for the future!!


----------



## prseeker

gkkumar said:


> Buddy, seems you have loads of patience. I was about to give up just at the second attempt of IELTS. So much investment and time and a happy ending  I wish you all the best and hope you have a superb new life in Australia..


"happy ending"


----------



## maq_qatar

smrutim01 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a Bachelor of Engineering degree in Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering. But I had computer programs, Data Structure, Microprocessor, Digital Circuit, Artificial Intelligence etc ICT papers in my semesters.
> 
> I do have 7 years of experience in Software System Engineering role with expertise in Perl, Shell scripting, Oracle, teradata, etc. Currently I am a R&D engineer with a product development company. But " Test Specialist" Role was stated in my relieving letter from the last company, where i had spent almost 6.5 years.
> 
> Now please help me in figuring out, as to which ICT skill should i send to ACS for skill assessment? And next which VISA to apply 189 or 190...
> 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer
> 261314 - Software Tester
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 263211 - ICT Quality Assurance Engineer
> 263299 - ICT Support and Test Enginee
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> 
> If i select 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer/ 263211 - ICT Quality Assurance Engineer/ 261314 - Software Tester,,,,, can i apply for a PR of Australia? Now i see these profiles don't appear in SOL/CSOL!
> 
> Kindly help me out of this. Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi,

You can go through the below link and find out more suitable ANZ code. If your skills are matching more than one code, you can apply assessment for 2 code or you can first go for one and later apply for other one.

www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/.../ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf‎

Generally they look for job role/description not exact position, atleast your position is IT related. 

My assessment code was 261312-Developer Programmed whereas one of my company designation was s/w test eng.

All the best

Maq


----------



## DSS

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Yes. CO can clarify your situation. Active processing is an ambiguous statement.




I have appointed a migration agent to act on my behalf. When i spoke to CO directly, she had mentioned to route my queries through the agent and she said not to worry. My application is under active processing. But my agent is pathetic, my agent is not very effective in email correspondence and always when I ask them to do a followup they have a standard statement 'if CO requires any information, they will come back to you and you dont need to followup.


----------



## tonyct

santhossh said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks for the information . I live in CBD. where is the nearby courier center that I can drop my application to ? Also , Do I need to affix any passport sized photograph ?
> if you can give me the exact address details of the Indian PCC Courier center and the Medical Center , it would be really great.
> 
> Thanks
> Santhosh


You can find the specifications for the photo in the following link.

IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC) - Photo Specifications

The address where you can drop off your application can be found here.

IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home - Submit your Application

You can do visa medicals at the following address and this can be booked by calling 1300 361 046.

Level 3
136 Chalmers St 
Surry Hills, NSW 2010


----------



## santhossh

tonyct said:


> You can find the specifications for the photo in the following link.
> 
> IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC) - Photo Specifications
> 
> The address where you can drop off your application can be found here.
> 
> IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home - Submit your Application
> 
> You can do visa medicals at the following address and this can be booked by calling 1300 361 046.
> 
> Level 3
> 136 Chalmers St
> Surry Hills, NSW 2010



Hi Tony ,

Thanks for your information.

I got an invite to apply on 24 March 2014 and I applied on the same day.

I have already taken AFP PCC as I lived more than 1 year in Australia.

Pending are Medicals and India PCC. 

Many people are suggesting me to take these Medical and India PCC only after CO is allocated so that it will be the latest date in the report.

Can you suggest what can I do ? I feel it will take atleast 8 weeks for getting CO allocated . Can I wait till that time and then go for Medicals and India PCC.

Also , any idea how long the Medical Report will take ?
Also any idea on timeline for India PCC.

Please clarify me. Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## tonyct

santhossh said:


> Hi Tony ,
> 
> Thanks for your information.
> 
> I got an invite to apply on 24 March 2014 and I applied on the same day.
> 
> I have already taken AFP PCC as I lived more than 1 year in Australia.
> 
> Pending are Medicals and India PCC.
> 
> Many people are suggesting me to take these Medical and India PCC only after CO is allocated so that it will be the latest date in the report.
> 
> Can you suggest what can I do ? I feel it will take atleast 8 weeks for getting CO allocated . Can I wait till that time and then go for Medicals and India PCC.
> 
> Also , any idea how long the Medical Report will take ?
> Also any idea on timeline for India PCC.
> 
> Please clarify me. Thanks
> 
> Santhosh



There is usually a date on your visa before which you have to make the first entry. This will be one year from the date the PCC has been issued/ Medicals done (whichever is earlier). Since you are already in Australia, you don't need to worry about this.

So, I would advice you to get your PCC and medicals done ASAP to avoid any sort of delay after the case officer has been allotted. 

Once you complete your medicals, they will lodge it into the system within 3-4 days from my own personal experience. But keep in mind that you might have to wait for couple of days before you can do the medicals. 

PCC usually takes approximately under 8-9 days if you are lodging the application by post and then receiving the certificate via courier. 

Cheers


----------



## Waqarali20005

Dear All,

I am trying to apply for visa through ImmiAccount but after few steps it gives me the this message *" We are currently experiencing a technical issue with our systems. You will not be able to proceed with this application at this time as this service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."*. further when i login to my immiaccount directly, there is no visa application saved but when i log in to skill select and click on apply visa, it starts over the application with information previously entered. I am confused, any body else is facing or have faced the same situation?


----------



## asimak77

dear all,

I am not sure if this is the right forum to ask this question, but I couldn't find the right one. Here is my question. I submitted visa application on 26th FEB for 190. Did my medicals on 21st March and in one week status on e-visa site changed from "Organize your health exams" TO "No health exams required for this person". I thought medical is over. But yesterday I got an email from my CO saying 

"I am currently assessing your application for a Skilled Migration visa to Australia. At this stage all required documents/information have been received. However, I am currently waiting for your medical results to be completed by Medibank Health Solutions"

Does this sound like an alarm ? or is this the standard procedure ? Has anyone here ever encountered this ? I am a little concerned. Please reply if you know what does this mean?

- Ahmed


----------



## AuzLover

asimak77 said:


> dear all,
> 
> I am not sure if this is the right forum to ask this question, but I couldn't find the right one. Here is my question. I submitted visa application on 26th FEB for 190. Did my medicals on 21st March and in one week status on e-visa site changed from "Organize your health exams" TO "No health exams required for this person". I thought medical is over. But yesterday I got an email from my CO saying
> 
> "I am currently assessing your application for a Skilled Migration visa to Australia. At this stage all required documents/information have been received. However, I am currently waiting for your medical results to be completed by Medibank Health Solutions"
> 
> Does this sound like an alarm ? or is this the standard procedure ? Has anyone here ever encountered this ? I am a little concerned. Please reply if you know what does this mean?
> 
> - Ahmed


Hello friends,
I do have the same question, status on e-visa site changed from "Organize your health exams" TO "No health exams required for this person" for me too. Doesn't that mean they got Medical examination details? Health, Evidence of	is in 'Recommended' status. I dont have a CO assigned yet, so not able to know the status


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

asimak77 said:


> dear all,
> 
> I am not sure if this is the right forum to ask this question, but I couldn't find the right one. Here is my question. I submitted visa application on 26th FEB for 190. Did my medicals on 21st March and in one week status on e-visa site changed from "Organize your health exams" TO "No health exams required for this person". I thought medical is over. But yesterday I got an email from my CO saying
> 
> "I am currently assessing your application for a Skilled Migration visa to Australia. At this stage all required documents/information have been received. However, I am currently waiting for your medical results to be completed by Medibank Health Solutions"
> 
> Does this sound like an alarm ? or is this the standard procedure ? Has anyone here ever encountered this ? I am a little concerned. Please reply if you know what does this mean?
> 
> - Ahmed


It means that the hospital at which you completed medical tests have uploaded the results to DIBP. Now DIBP 's medical team/department is checking your medical results.


----------



## rajforu86

asimak77 said:


> dear all,
> 
> I am not sure if this is the right forum to ask this question, but I couldn't find the right one. Here is my question. I submitted visa application on 26th FEB for 190. Did my medicals on 21st March and in one week status on e-visa site changed from "Organize your health exams" TO "No health exams required for this person". I thought medical is over. But yesterday I got an email from my CO saying
> 
> "I am currently assessing your application for a Skilled Migration visa to Australia. At this stage all required documents/information have been received. However, I am currently waiting for your medical results to be completed by Medibank Health Solutions"
> 
> Does this sound like an alarm ? or is this the standard procedure ? Has anyone here ever encountered this ? I am a little concerned. Please reply if you know what does this mean?
> 
> - Ahmed


Hi Ahmed
Call CO and ask for details..tell him I already gone through medical and same has been updated in immi account. 

What was your occupation and exp and which State? CO from which team?

Thanks 
Raj


----------



## AuzLover

ratnesh.nagori said:


> It means that the hospital at which you completed medical tests have uploaded the results to DIBP. Now DIBP 's medical team/department is checking your medical results.


Thanks Ratnesh! All documents I have uploaded changed to received status now. What does that mean? I dont have a CO assigned yet


----------



## rajforu86

AuzLover said:


> Thanks Ratnesh! All documents I have uploaded changed to received status now. What does that mean? I dont have a CO assigned yet


Hi
That means they took ur case and CO will be assigned to your case shortly

Raj


----------



## AuzLover

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> That means they took ur case and CO will be assigned to your case shortly
> 
> Raj


Thank you rajforu86!


----------



## asimak77

Thanks for your contribution guys. But I am still worried about is it regular practice that they check the medicals twice ? first in local country and then in AUS? Does this show they have some suspicion about any thing in my medical?


----------



## Aus189visa

Any March 189 applicants got CO already?


----------



## robcon

asimak77 said:


> Thanks for your contribution guys. But I am still worried about is it regular practice that they check the medicals twice ? first in local country and then in AUS? Does this show they have some suspicion about any thing in my medical?


You can ask your CO if your meds were reffered.


----------



## asimak77

I sent an email to my CO to ask the same question. lets see what reply comes from CO.


----------



## kangaroo2014

*Updated in ACS Expericence Letter After DIAC Invite*

Dear All,
I got 190 invite and I am in a fix to lodge application, kindly advise. 
I am an IT professional with 10 years of experience in Web development (261212).

1.Got IELTS (overall 6.5 - min 6.5) 

2.Initial ACS results (3 yr 11 month exp) - they said some experience can not be counted due to insufficient details.

then i lodge the review application for ACS (experience with new detailed experience letters from my previous employers) and also apply for state sponsership for SA

3. Got SA State Sponsorship in March (they clarify my experience with new detailed experience letters from my previous employers) I had to attach new letters in application for SA sponsorship.

4.Got Invite in March 2014 to apply for visa from DIAC

5.Receieved new ACS letter aftere review -now they counted my experience as 10 years with same occupation (i got detailed exp letters from previous employers)

My confusion is that weather the DIAC will count my previous ACS (which i have attached in EOI in skillseelct) or the updated one (after review). Should I lodge the application and then attach updated ACS expereince letter as change of circumstances form? 

Please guide. 

Thanks a lot
kangaroo2014


----------



## blessngwe05

Hi good people. My current company recently changed its contact telephone numbers but they have not yet been reflected on the letterhead. i have references that I have on the lettterhead with old contacts. My question is how do i notify diac of this change lest they want to do a job verification. will a letter on letterhead indicating the change plus form 1022 be enough to solve my issue?


----------



## SS70011005

blessngwe05 said:


> Hi good people. My current company recently changed its contact telephone numbers but they have not yet been reflected on the letterhead. i have references that I have on the lettterhead with old contacts. My question is how do i notify diac of this change lest they want to do a job verification. will a letter on letterhead indicating the change plus form 1022 be enough to solve my issue?


Get a letter from the company on their letter head stating that the contact details have changed (with the new contact details). Get it signed by Administration guy.

Scan and upload with title"Change of Employer's contact details".


----------



## Alnaibii

kangaroo2014 said:


> 4.Got Invite in March 2014 to apply for visa from DIAC
> 
> 5.Receieved new ACS letter aftere review -now they counted my experience as 10 years with same occupation (i got detailed exp letters from previous employers)
> 
> My confusion is that weather the DIAC will count my previous ACS (which i have attached in EOI in skillseelct) or the updated one (after review). Should I lodge the application and then attach updated ACS expereince letter as change of circumstances form?


If you got the review letter after the invitation, there may be a problem. But if you have 60 points without the review, you do not have to worry. In Immiaccount I would attach the new assessment, anyway.


----------



## blessngwe05

SS70011005 said:


> Get a letter from the company on their letter head stating that the contact details have changed (with the new contact details). Get it signed by Administration guy.
> 
> Scan and upload with title"Change of Employer's contact details".


Thank you very much SS70011005. much appreciated


----------



## rohit1_sharma

AuzLover said:


> Hello friends,
> I do have the same question, status on e-visa site changed from "Organize your health exams" TO "No health exams required for this person" for me too. Doesn't that mean they got Medical examination details? Health, Evidence of	is in 'Recommended' status. I dont have a CO assigned yet, so not able to know the status


You can login to the eMedical Client and access your details using the HAP ID. Click Print Referral Letter and see the status of all your tests as well as the top notes will tell that the medicals have been submitted to DIBP. Take a Print / Save as PDF and keep it with you in case there is any confusion and you can send it to the CO later.

the Link to eMedical Client is: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## pooja.lohkane

Hi,

I am in a stage to collect documents for my visa application im done wid everything except for the pcc and meds my consultant said get ur meds after co is allocated. 

I wnted some information regarding the pcc and passport. My passport is still with the old name and address before my marriage. Do I have to get my name changed.? is that required .? I am a primary applicant and my husband will be goin as my dependent.

Is it compulsory to get the pcc with the new name or is ok if I get it with the same name as my passport.?

Thanks,
Pooja


----------



## SS70011005

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a stage to collect documents for my visa application im done wid everything except for the pcc and meds my consultant said get ur meds after co is allocated.
> 
> I wnted some information regarding the pcc and passport. My passport is still with the old name and address before my marriage. Do I have to get my name changed.? is that required .? I am a primary applicant and my husband will be goin as my dependent.
> 
> Is it compulsory to get the pcc with the new name or is ok if I get it with the same name as my passport.?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pooja


If you have got your name changed then get it changed in your passport. If not and all your documents are in your maiden name, then no need. My wife has the similar case. Most important is that your name should be in your husband's passport and vice-versa for your husband's passport; plus your marriage certificate. If you have used your maiden name in the all documents, then its alright.


----------



## lovetosmack

SS70011005 said:


> Most important is that your name should be in your husband's passport and vice-versa for your husband's passport; plus your marriage certificate. If you have used your maiden name in the all documents, then its alright.


Are you saying that this is compulsory for DIBP or Indian PCC?


----------



## pooja.lohkane

SS70011005 said:


> If you have got your name changed then get it changed in your passport. If not and all your documents are in your maiden name, then no need. My wife has the similar case. Most important is that your name should be in your husband's passport and vice-versa for your husband's passport; plus your marriage certificate. If you have used your maiden name in the all documents, then its alright.


I dint get this part of having my name in his passport n vice versa as both arr passports are are made before we r married


----------



## Alnaibii

IMO, if you have a new name after marriage, every document you show DIBP should be on this new name.


----------



## pooja.lohkane

lovetosmack said:


> are you saying that this is compulsory for dibp or indian pcc?


dibp


----------



## SS70011005

lovetosmack said:


> Are you saying that this is compulsory for DIBP or Indian PCC?



No, for any visa or getting passport for your child. I am speaking from experience. I was working in Oman and my daughter was born there. To get her passport made, the first requirement was to add my name in my wife's passport and her name in mine. Marriage certificate was not even considered by passport authorities.

Its always good to get this done after marriage. you never know where you might need it. Always good to be on the safer side to avoid troubles.


----------



## SS70011005

Alnaibii said:


> IMO, if you have a new name after marriage, every document you show DIBP should be on this new name.


Correct. and its painful to change all your documents, so best is to keep your maiden name and have reflected in all your documents.


----------



## SS70011005

pooja.lohkane said:


> I dint get this part of having my name in his passport n vice versa as both arr passports are are made before we r married


Please read my earlier reply to you. In a lot of scenarios, esp. with Indian authorities, you need to have the names entered in each other's passports. 

I've gone through a rough time thats why. Plus, in your passport records, it still shows you as single and updating your passport with your spouse name helps in immigration checks with Ministry of External Affairs (India). I hope I've made my point clear.


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Please read my earlier reply to you. In a lot of scenarios, esp. with Indian authorities, you need to have the names entered in each other's passports.
> 
> I've gone through a rough time thats why. Plus, in your passport records, it still shows you as single and updating your passport with your spouse name helps in immigration checks with Ministry of External Affairs (India). I hope I've made my point clear.


In our case, she kept her maiden name and we got our passports amended right after the marriage..


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> In our case, she kept her maiden name and we got our passports amended right after the marriage..


Yeah its always good. I didn't do it after my marriage and then had to get that done to get my daughter's passport made in Oman.


----------



## AuzLover

rohit1_sharma said:


> You can login to the eMedical Client and access your details using the HAP ID. Click Print Referral Letter and see the status of all your tests as well as the top notes will tell that the medicals have been submitted to DIBP. Take a Print / Save as PDF and keep it with you in case there is any confusion and you can send it to the CO later.
> 
> the Link to eMedical Client is: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Thank you so much rohit1_sharma, this was really usefull, i downloaded the medicals information sheet and uploaded to immi visa application


----------



## rohit1_sharma

AuzLover said:


> Thank you so much rohit1_sharma, this was really usefull, i downloaded the medicals information sheet and uploaded to immi visa application


You're welcome, Actually there is no need to upload the Medical Sheet to ImmiAccount as the information is already submitted by the Hospital to DIBP. This is for cases CO tells you that they are awaiting Medicals and you can present them. But I think it's ok to upload it as well. Doesn't really affect anything. All the best for your Grant.


----------



## AuzLover

rohit1_sharma said:


> You're welcome, Actually there is no need to upload the Medical Sheet to ImmiAccount as the information is already submitted by the Hospital to DIBP. This is for cases CO tells you that they are awaiting Medicals and you can present them. But I think it's ok to upload it as well. Doesn't really affect anything. All the best for your Grant.


Thanks Rohit, Good luck for your Grant


----------



## Ozbabe

kangaroo2014 said:


> Dear All,
> I got 190 invite and I am in a fix to lodge application, kindly advise.
> I am an IT professional with 10 years of experience in Web development (261212).
> 
> 1.Got IELTS (overall 6.5 - min 6.5)
> 
> 2.Initial ACS results (3 yr 11 month exp) - they said some experience can not be counted due to insufficient details.
> 
> then i lodge the review application for ACS (experience with new detailed experience letters from my previous employers) and also apply for state sponsership for SA
> 
> 3. Got SA State Sponsorship in March (they clarify my experience with new detailed experience letters from my previous employers) I had to attach new letters in application for SA sponsorship.
> 
> 4.Got Invite in March 2014 to apply for visa from DIAC
> 
> 5.Receieved new ACS letter aftere review -now they counted my experience as 10 years with same occupation (i got detailed exp letters from previous employers)
> 
> My confusion is that weather the DIAC will count my previous ACS (which i have attached in EOI in skillseelct) or the updated one (after review). Should I lodge the application and then attach updated ACS expereince letter as change of circumstances form?
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> kangaroo2014


If you had 60 points already with the old letter and were invited based on that, there is no need to include the new ACS result. The whole essence of the review was to push your points up to be able to be invited. When you apply you can then draft a cover letter when attaching your ACS results.


----------



## lovetosmack

If we are done with Medicals before CO allocation, how can we upload Form26 & Form160 in the Health Evidence section in ImmiAccount (eVisa) ? Anyone ?


----------



## sweetchillies1989

Hi guys!

I received -ve assessment due to Financial accounting & Accounting theory, and I am planning to write the module. Does anybody know how long it takes for me to complete the module?


----------



## Alnaibii

If you did medicals after lodging visa, you do not need to upload anything.
If you have done it before, you need to log in to eHEalth - link in the first post of this page http://www.expatforum.com/expats/3608130-post53311.html - download the medicals and upload in Immiaccount unde medicals.


----------



## SS70011005

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I received -ve assessment due to Financial accounting & Accounting theory, and I am planning to write the module. Does anybody know how long it takes for me to complete the module?


-ve assessment from CPA? or DIBP?

Have you already lodged your application?


----------



## AuzLover

lovetosmack said:


> If we are done with Medicals before CO allocation, how can we upload Form26 & Form160 in the Health Evidence section in ImmiAccount (eVisa) ? Anyone ?


No need of uploading anything regarding medicals, its completely electronic submission done by the hospital itself


----------



## lovetosmack

Alnaibii said:


> If you did medicals after lodging visa, you do not need to upload anything.
> If you have done it before, you need to log in to eHEalth - link in the first post of this page http://www.expatforum.com/expats/3608130-post53311.html - download the medicals and upload in Immiaccount unde medicals.


Alnaibii.. I thought the same. But there are no documents in the eMedical/ImmiAccount website except for the referral letter that says all three examinations are completed. I guess they are uploaded from the back-end automatically by the panel doctors. Just like how AuzLover mentioned above.


----------



## lovetosmack

AuzLover said:


> No need of uploading anything regarding medicals, its completely electronic submission done by the hospital itself


Thank you for confirming it to me. I was not sure. So, effectively I should be leaving that section out. Right ?


----------



## rajeevge38

Hi Guys,

I have been through some of the posts and I must say that you guys are really doing a great job for people in-need of information.

I have a particular question for which I am hoping a right advice.

I have applied for visa 189 under the nominated occupation of Electrical Engineer with 70 points. I filled EOI on 12/12/2013 and got invited on 16/12/2013. Got my PCC on 23/12/2013 and completed all the medicals on 03/01/2014 of self, wife and my son. My CO was assigned on 29/01/2014.

My CO asked for some more documents related to my jobs and Form 80 for myself and my wife. I received another mail on 29/01/2014 from HO asking for some more tests to be done on my son. As usual they gave 28 days to complete this process. After visiting the panel Doctor, I came to know that these tests are going to take some time and I should ask for extension in time. I requested extension of time till 25/03/2014 to which I got a confirmatory mail from CO.

I have submitted all other documents on 18/02/2014. Also the medical tests on my son got completed before time and the panel Doctor uploaded all the reports on 28/02/2014. I wrote a mail to CO on 19/03/2014 informing that all the activities from my side are completed. I have not received any response from them yet.

Now I am pass the 25/03/2014 deadline also which I requested as an extension.

Could anyone advice me that is there a time-limit within which the CO should give his final approval on my case? Is there anything I can/should do?


----------



## AuzLover

lovetosmack said:


> Thank you for confirming it to me. I was not sure. So, effectively I should be leaving that section out. Right ?


Yes, Exactly


----------



## sweetchillies1989

SS70011005 said:


> -ve assessment from CPA? or DIBP?
> 
> Have you already lodged your application?


It was with ICAA I had the syllabi mentioned by them, though it was put under different subjects.

For example: Efficiency theory under Accounting theory came under Securities Analysis and POrtfolio Management subject for me.

Code : 221111
IELTS :8

Now if I write I won't be able to score 5 work points. Also the visa rules might change.

Application as in Skills Assessment?


----------



## SS70011005

rajeevge38 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been through some of the posts and I must say that you guys are really doing a great job for people in-need of information.
> 
> I have a particular question for which I am hoping a right advice.
> 
> I have applied for visa 189 under the nominated occupation of Electrical Engineer with 70 points. I filled EOI on 12/12/2013 and got invited on 16/12/2013. Got my PCC on 23/12/2013 and completed all the medicals on 03/01/2014 of self, wife and my son. My CO was assigned on 29/01/2014.
> 
> My CO asked for some more documents related to my jobs and Form 80 for myself and my wife. I received another mail on 29/01/2014 from HO asking for some more tests to be done on my son. As usual they gave 28 days to complete this process. After visiting the panel Doctor, I came to know that these tests are going to take some time and I should ask for extension in time. I requested extension of time till 25/03/2014 to which I got a confirmatory mail from CO.
> 
> I have submitted all other documents on 18/02/2014. Also the medical tests on my son got completed before time and the panel Doctor uploaded all the reports on 28/02/2014. I wrote a mail to CO on 19/03/2014 informing that all the activities from my side are completed. I have not received any response from them yet.
> 
> Now I am pass the 25/03/2014 deadline also which I requested as an extension.
> 
> Could anyone advice me that is there a time-limit within which the CO should give his final approval on my case? Is there anything I can/should do?


Everything will be fine... maybe you should call your CO... there's no harm.. + 61 1300 364 613


----------



## kumar57749

AuzLover said:


> Yes, Exactly


we both are on same timeline...quick question, when you submit PCC what is the status of document(is it required?) after you have submitted what status it turned to? if it turned to received, how many days it has taken?


----------



## AuzLover

kumar57749 said:


> we both are on same timeline...quick question, when you submit PCC what is the status of document(is it required?) after you have submitted what status it turned to? if it turned to received, how many days it has taken?


it was recommended status before upload, it changed to Required after upload. I uploaded scanned copy of PCC as well as the PCC issued note in the Passport. On 3rd day of upload it changed to Received


----------



## AuzLover

Reference: Moving to Australia: After getting PR in Australia | Moving to Australia

189: Skilled Independent Visa – This is Permanent Resident Visa that is valid for 5 years and you can live and work in any part of Australia.

What happens after 5years? Is it possible to renew 189? Or we have to leave Auz after 5years?


----------



## AuzLover

AuzLover said:


> Reference: Moving to Australia: After getting PR in Australia | Moving to Australia
> 
> 189: Skilled Independent Visa – This is Permanent Resident Visa that is valid for 5 years and you can live and work in any part of Australia.
> 
> What happens after 5years? Is it possible to renew 189? Or we have to leave Auz after 5years?


Sorry, the answer is there in the same link. Posting for those who are not aware of it..

189 and 190: After this 5 year duration; you can either keep on living in Australia – as this Visa will allow you to continue to live in Oz even after 5 years – but you can not re-enter after this duration using this Visa. To do that you will be required to apply for RRV (Resident Returning Visa) or Citizenship depending on your choice and also on criteria given by DIAC.


----------



## bu_usa

AuzLover said:


> it was recommended status before upload, it changed to Required after upload. I uploaded scanned copy of PCC as well as the PCC issued note in the Passport. On 3rd day of upload it changed to Received


For me, it turned into received as soon as i uploaded 

I got a question, do I need to wait for CO mail before I go for medical, or is there a way to initiate by myself?


----------



## AuzLover

bu_usa said:


> For me, it turned into received as soon as i uploaded
> 
> I got a question, do I need to wait for CO mail before I go for medical, or is there a way to initiate by myself?


No need to wait for CO. Go to organize medicals link under documents upload list, take a print and fix an appointment at the nearest hospital where medical check is allowed. You need to specify your hap id in the print out.


----------



## kharelshishir

Friends,
Where in immiaccount do we upload form 1221?
I could not find the link for the same. 
Under "characters,evedence of" link it only has a field for Form 80, overseas police cleaeance, FBI clearance and etc. but i do not see any dropdown list for FORM1221.
Please help


----------



## superm

AuzLover said:


> No need to wait for CO. Go to organize medicals link under documents upload list, take a print and fix an appointment at the nearest hospital where medical check is allowed. You need to specify your hap id in the print out.


Exactly - in fact its recommended that PCC and meds should be done before CO asks for them.. this speeds up visa processing.


----------



## superm

kharelshishir said:


> Friends,
> Where in immiaccount do we upload form 1221?
> I could not find the link for the same.
> Under "characters,evedence of" link it only has a field for Form 80, overseas police cleaeance, FBI clearance and etc. but i do not see any dropdown list for FORM1221.
> Please help


Find something as 'others' - and place the same in that, put some description in as 'Form 1221'


----------



## Alnaibii

As far as I know, 1221 is for dependents. Did CO ask you for it?


----------



## saikripa

Hello folks!
I need your help and advice.. I have passed my IELTS exam with 7 score. Now I have to apply for ACS and submit an EOI.
What are the steps for it? Do we get ACS first and later submit EOI?
And what is the format of reference letter from previous companies?
Can our colleagues endorse us?
I know there is lot of information available online, but too much of it is confusing me.
So I need your advice. May be redirect me to the link/post which already answers my queries.

Many thanks!


----------



## cancerianlrules

Hi

It is way too early for me to ask this question, but just out of curiosity! 

Is it possible to take medical examination prior to submitting the Visa application (but after invite)?

Regards


----------



## Nishant Dundas

kharelshishir said:


> Friends,
> Where in immiaccount do we upload form 1221?
> I could not find the link for the same.
> Under "characters,evedence of" link it only has a field for Form 80, overseas police cleaeance, FBI clearance and etc. but i do not see any dropdown list for FORM1221.
> Please help


It is only for Dependants.
When you apply with a Dependant , it will show in her list of documents.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## AuzLover

kharelshishir said:


> Friends,
> Where in immiaccount do we upload form 1221?
> I could not find the link for the same.
> Under "characters,evedence of" link it only has a field for Form 80, overseas police cleaeance, FBI clearance and etc. but i do not see any dropdown list for FORM1221.
> Please help


kharelshishir, See the top right corner of the page, you will see "Add Documents to this application > Attach Document". Choose evidence type as "Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Form" and upload it.


----------



## bond_bhai

guthi said:


> Hello folks!
> I need your help and advice.. I have passed my IELTS exam with 7 score. Now I have to apply for ACS and submit an EOI.
> What are the steps for it? Do we get ACS first and later submit EOI?
> And what is the format of reference letter from previous companies?
> Can our colleagues endorse us?
> I know there is lot of information available online, but too much of it is confusing me.
> So I need your advice. May be redirect me to the link/post which already answers my queries.
> 
> Many thanks!


You haven't got your skills assessed yet? You could have got it done while preparaing for ielts. You now have to get your skills assessment done from ACS and once you receive positive result proceed with EOI.


----------



## AuzLover

guthi said:


> Hello folks!
> I need your help and advice.. I have passed my IELTS exam with 7 score. Now I have to apply for ACS and submit an EOI.
> What are the steps for it? Do we get ACS first and later submit EOI?
> And what is the format of reference letter from previous companies?
> Can our colleagues endorse us?
> I know there is lot of information available online, but too much of it is confusing me.
> So I need your advice. May be redirect me to the link/post which already answers my queries.
> 
> Many thanks!


Go to link https://ibs.acs.org.au/vwgskillsapplication/skillsapplication.wgx 

You need to get your skill assessed by ACS first and then apply for EOI, and there is no need of IELTS for skill assessement. Yes, colleagues can endorse. See below the format I gave to ACS which was signed by my colleague

STATUTORY DECLARATION
________________________________

I, <Name>, <Position>, <company name> do solemnly and sincerely declare that Mr. <name> was employed with <company> on a permanent full time basis (40Hours/week from Monday to Friday) from <date> to <date>. He/she was working as a <designation> in <dept> department at <companys> office at <place>. 

His primary responsibilities include <responsibilities>

During his tenure in company he has completed various projects described below.
<Prj1>
Period	: <date1>– <date2>
Company	: <company>
<description>
Tools and Technologies used <tools used> 
Role: <role>.
Responsibility: 

I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.

Signed.......................................
Name, Designation, Address, contact number

Declared at <place>
Before me, <not all persons can sign this, only some people like doctor, teacher etc can do it>
Signed……………………………………………
<name>
Qualification: <qualification>
Contact Number: 

___________________________________________________________

Attested by Notary


----------



## Aussie Dream

Yo people, which document to submit for spouse english proficiency? other than ielts?


----------



## AuzLover

Aussie Dream said:


> Yo people, which document to submit for spouse english proficiency? other than ielts?


Format as below (get this letter on institutions letter pad>
----------------------
To Whomsoever It May Concern

This is to certify that <name> bearing <x> University Registration number: xxx was a bonafide student of <degree name> programme during academic year xxx-xxxx of this institute. He/She has completed the course successfully by xxx. It is further certified that the medium of instruction under which hr/she carried out her entire graduate/postgraduate course was in English for the entire x years duration both written and spoken.

I the undersigned confirm that the above facts are true and correct to the best of my knowledge and belief.

Signed by .......
Address of the Institution: 
Seal


----------



## OZdream123

*Health*

Hi guys,

my health exam was completed a week back - and the organize your health exam link disappeared.. today i see the following in my immiaccount:

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


does anyone know whether this means my health exam was received, and will be looked at by the CO when he gets assigned?

thanks much!
N


----------



## Alnaibii

Ignore that. It appears every now and then. It was on my account as well, but disappeared on the next login.


----------



## Pame

AuzLover said:


> Format as below (get this letter on institutions letter pad>
> ----------------------
> To Whomsoever It May Concern
> 
> This is to certify that <name> bearing <x> University Registration number: xxx was a bonafide student of <degree name> programme during academic year xxx-xxxx of this institute. He/She has completed the course successfully by xxx. It is further certified that the medium of instruction under which hr/she carried out her entire graduate/postgraduate course was in English for the entire x years duration both written and spoken.
> 
> I the undersigned confirm that the above facts are true and correct to the best of my knowledge and belief.
> 
> Signed by .......
> Address of the Institution:
> Seal


Hi, I am sad that somebody messed up with the visa tracker sheet. Many names are missing including mine. Can we correct that again?


----------



## OZdream123

Alnaibii said:


> Ignore that. It appears every now and then. It was on my account as well, but disappeared on the next login.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I am planning to get my medicals done , *Before* paying the Visa fees I filled "My Health Declaration " form so it shows in my immi account just below my 189 Application .
My question is which form should I use? The one which shows inside my application or the Health Declaration one .


Regards


----------



## Ozbabe

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am planning to get my medicals done , *Before* paying the Visa fees I filled "My Health Declaration " form so it shows in my immi account just below my 189 Application .
> My question is which form should I use? The one which shows inside my application or the Health Declaration one .
> 
> 
> Regards


Hey PRseeler, I thought you had lodged your application on the 21st of Marcch already?


----------



## AlexTa

Hello Everyone,
I'm really surprised how the 189 application is processed. I lodged my application back on the 7 of October 2013 and so far i haven't been even contacted by a CO! When I log to my immiAccount it says "In Progress" and the only communication i received was from Team 13 who is NOT responsible for processing. They asked about some missing information in Form 80 (Like, what you were doing between July 2004 and Sep 2004? which makes non sense since at that time i finished high school and was preparing for uni enrollment, I mean it's common sense). Every time I call them (which is really painful by the way, they keep you on hold for 30-40 min) the operator tells me that everything is fine and I should not be worried about anything. That was fine since the official processing time was 12 months. However, in early March 2014 the processing time changed to 3 month only! That makes me really worried. Anyone with similar story?




Skills Asses. May 2012, Civil Engineer, IELTS: 9,8,8,8; EOI: 04/10/2013. Invitation: 07/10/2013. ALL files uploaded 08/10/2013, Medicals cleared: 11/10/2013. APC: 14/10/2013. CO??


----------



## gsukumar27

going to submit my pcc medicals and work reference letter this week...am excited as well as tensed whats gonna happen after submitting them.....left to god


----------



## ssaifuddin

Hi All

Please correct me if I am wrong. Is there only 1 grant in April 2014

Username--Visa Lodge-------Type---Grant-----------Total Days
cvelaga-----DEC 17, 2013----189----03-04-2014---106 Days


regards
Saifuddin


----------



## chiku2006

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong. Is there only 1 grant in April 2014
> 
> Username--Visa Lodge-------Type---Grant-----------Total Days
> cvelaga-----DEC 17, 2013----189----03-04-2014---106 Days
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


May be, April has just started ny friend. .


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar

AuzLover said:


> kharelshishir, See the top right corner of the page, you will see "Add Documents to this application > Attach Document". Choose evidence type as "Form 1221 Additional Personal Particulars Form" and upload it.


I have submitted my CDRs and work experience reference letters to Engineers Australia for assessment but i have not mentioned ''Tools used '' in my reference letters. I generally mentioned company name, designation, time period and signed it from my boss on a company letter head paper. Will there be any problem although i have also sent my resume to them clearly showing all my job responsibilities and skills. Please advise me what should i do in this scenario,as i have 7.5 years of experience and i am afraid of losing my experience points.


----------



## Alnaibii

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I am planning to get my medicals done , *Before* paying the Visa fees I filled "My Health Declaration " form so it shows in my immi account just below my 189 Application .
> My question is which form should I use? The one which shows inside my application or the Health Declaration one .
> 
> 
> Regards


I think that if you did not do medicals before lodging visa you should use the link in your application for "organize my health", because now you have HAP ID, so the clinic can upload the results directly.


----------



## AuzLover

AhmadMukhtiar said:


> I have submitted my CDRs and work experience reference letters to Engineers Australia for assessment but i have not mentioned ''Tools used '' in my reference letters. I generally mentioned company name, designation, time period and signed it from my boss on a company letter head paper. Will there be any problem although i have also sent my resume to them clearly showing all my job responsibilities and skills. Please advise me what should i do in this scenario,as i have 7.5 years of experience and i am afraid of losing my experience points.


As far as I know a reference letter is a detailed experience certificate signed by a colleague preferably a senior in the company. I am not sure what happens in your case. But if possible get a reference letter mentioning your designation, responsibilities, tools used, details of projects done etc


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar

AuzLover said:


> As far as I know a reference letter is a detailed experience certificate signed by a colleague preferably a senior in the company. I am not sure what happens in your case. But if possible get a reference letter mentioning your designation, responsibilities, tools used, details of projects done etc


Thank you for suggesting me what to do, and i appreciate your advice. I am agreed with you, and i would get reference letters as per layout you have mentioned. But one question comes to my mind, should i resend my reference letters to Engineers Australia; what should i do with my previous reference letters. Kindly anybody if he/she has knowledge regarding this matter please help me out.


----------



## AuzLover

AhmadMukhtiar said:


> Thank you for suggesting me what to do, and i appreciate your advice. I am agreed with you, and i would get reference letters as per layout you have mentioned. But one question comes to my mind, should i resend my reference letters to Engineers Australia; what should i do with my previous reference letters. Kindly anybody if he/she has knowledge regarding this matter please help me out.


I think there is an option to apply for reviewing your application if they reduce your experience. No much idea on this. Somebody who have experience please reply


----------



## carthik.annayan

Hi Folks, 

I've submitted my visa application, with all the necessary documents. Any idea, how much time it takes for the case officer to get assigned ? It's over 5 weeks now and the 6th week is in progress. All the necessary documents including the PCC & Health documents have been submitted.

====================================
ACS
====================================

ACS Application - 17th August 2013

ACS Results	- 12th November	2013
====================================

EOI
====================================
EOI Application	- 18th November	2013

EOI Results	- 29th January	2014

====================================

Visa
====================================
VISA Application - 27th Feburary 2014

CO Assignment - Waiting 
VISA Result - Waiting

====================================


Thanks,
Carthik


----------



## KoolGoose

can anyone tell me what "extended period of time" means when they are asking in the medical examination form (and online), "Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?". 
For eg - I had been operated upon kidney stones around 20 years back and no further medication suggested? Should I be putting this in the medical form?


----------



## Alnaibii

I assumed that extended means over a week in my application. So any small operation, like for appendicitis, I did not put in the file, but I told the doctor. So if the doctor thinks it is major, they will include it in the report.


----------



## KoolGoose

Alnaibii said:


> I assumed that extended means over a week in my application. So any small operation, like for appendicitis, I did not put in the file, but I told the doctor. So if the doctor thinks it is major, they will include it in the report.


Thanks Alnaibii ---

Did the doctor ask any more about your condition or do any more checks or was he ok with it?


----------



## kangaroo2014

Ozbabe said:


> If you had 60 points already with the old letter and were invited based on that, there is no need to include the new ACS result. The whole essence of the review was to push your points up to be able to be invited. When you apply you can then draft a cover letter when attaching your ACS results.


Dear Ozbabe,

I do not have 60 points without full experience count, which i have in new review doucment!!
Please advise.


----------



## prseeker

is it just me or immi account is showing message 
"This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." for every body ?

Can somebody please try , I changed my password 15 mins back, can that be the reason


----------



## ssaifuddin

prseeker said:


> is it just me or immi account is showing message
> "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." for every body ?
> 
> Can somebody please try , I changed my password 15 mins back, can that be the reason


Just 1 minute back I tried to login to see my status and everything is OK.

For safe side try with another browser

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## prseeker

ssaifuddin said:


> Just 1 minute back I tried to login to see my status and everything is OK.
> 
> For safe side try with another browser
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Thanks it's working fine now.


----------



## prseeker

Guys , 

Visa tracker file is totally messed up , data is missing , somebody purposely deleted a lot of information . This is not cool , I created this sheet for benefit of all of us . But messing around with it just for sake of it is totally uncalled for .


----------



## sunnyboi

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Visa tracker file is totally messed up , data is missing , somebody purposely deleted a lot of information . This is not cool , I created this sheet for benefit of all of us . But messing around with it just for sake of it is totally uncalled for .


I had my entry as well. It's missing now  Same thing was happening with NSW 190 tracker sheet.


----------



## Pame

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Visa tracker file is totally messed up , data is missing , somebody purposely deleted a lot of information . This is not cool , I created this sheet for benefit of all of us . But messing around with it just for sake of it is totally uncalled for .


I really feel sorry for u and for all of us. Visatracker sheet had a lot and all now is gone due to mischief of some body. I noticed it yesterday and posted here also about the missing data in the tracker sheet. Any way lets try to reorganize that and every body again should put their effort in.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Pame said:


> I really feel sorry for u and for all of us. Visatracker sheet had a lot and all now is gone due to mischief of some body. I noticed it yesterday and posted here also about the missing data in the tracker sheet. Any way lets try to reorganize that and every body again should put their effort in.


Seriously its a real shame!!


----------



## ssaifuddin

sunnyboi said:


> I had my entry as well. It's missing now  Same thing was happening with NSW 190 tracker sheet.


I will do some small php work max by thursday.

everybody can edit himself only. PR Seeker will be admin.


regards
Saifuddin


----------



## mainak

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Visa tracker file is totally messed up , data is missing , somebody purposely deleted a lot of information . This is not cool , I created this sheet for benefit of all of us . But messing around with it just for sake of it is totally uncalled for .


prseeker

can u pls invest sometime and restore the document using this as guide: https://support.google.com/drive/answer/190843?hl=en

It is great that google keeps drive as version controlled

see if it helps...


----------



## prseeker

sunnyboi said:


> I had my entry as well. It's missing now  Same thing was happening with NSW 190 tracker sheet.





Pame said:


> I really feel sorry for u and for all of us. Visatracker sheet had a lot and all now is gone due to mischief of some body. I noticed it yesterday and posted here also about the missing data in the tracker sheet. Any way lets try to reorganize that and every body again should put their effort in.





cancerianlrules said:


> Seriously its a real shame!!





ssaifuddin said:


> I will do some small php work max by thursday.
> 
> everybody can edit himself only. PR Seeker will be admin.
> 
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Its such a shame , some sadist tried to have some kick out of it . Saifuddin , we will really appreciate that .
Also , I will start taking backup everyday from now onwards .


----------



## prseeker

mainak said:


> prseeker
> 
> can u pls invest sometime and restore the document using this as guide: https://support.google.com/drive/answer/190843?hl=en
> 
> It is great that google keeps drive as version controlled
> 
> see if it helps...


I am not sure who deleted the entries so I don't know whose changes should I revert


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> I am not sure who deleted the entries so I don't know whose changes should I revert


lets request every member:

please do not change the format of tracker sheet, column and other details. Only update row information which is related to you.

If anyone want change please request to prseeker as saiffudin said.


----------



## Ozbabe

kangaroo2014 said:


> Dear Ozbabe,
> 
> I do not have 60 points without full experience count, which i have in new review doucment!!
> Please advise.


It is difficult to say as points claimed on EOI must be proven. Your ACS result points must tally with points claimed in EOI. There have been cases where visas have been refused because people over claimed points. If you had included review results in your EOI before the invite then you are good to go. However, if you say you had notified SA of the review and not included review results in EOI then it is a bit tricky. Once can only pray. There have also been cases where CO accepts 'non-skilled' experiences.

So just keep praying and hoping.

Best wishes


----------



## vinod5586

Hi i am vinoth from India

i am planning to apply for 190 visa under Cafe or Restaurant Manager*** 141111. i have worked as a manger for a subway franchise in Scotland for 3.2 years. when i was looking at the CSOL nomination list it says fast food chain are excluded at the bottom of the list where legends are mentioned. whereas in the points test sheet its mentioned closely related work.

my points are

Age - 30
Masters Degree - 15
IELTS - 20

Total - 65

Work Experience (if included) - 5

Total - 70

Is it ok to apply with that work experience without rejection 

If anybody could help me out whether i am eliglible to apply or not that would be great

Cheers


----------



## atharnizam

Hi guys, 

I have SN 190 for SA. I tried finding a job onshore and offshore in SA but hard luck, only got appreciation for my CV 

However, a company approached and offered a job from NSW, what should I do, can I accept and work outside SA. Thank you for helping

Regards


----------



## rose5

prseeker said:


> I am not sure who deleted the entries so I don't know whose changes should I revert


Hi prseeker....please add me to the excel...details in my signature...


----------



## SGrudzaUS

All - Just to let the forum know that 189 visas are still being granted. Got a direct grant this morning. Thanks for all the advice about front loading documents. Good luck to everyone else. I'm not really sure what group my CO was from, but his initials are SA. 

EOI (65pts.) Lodged: 8/3/2014 Invite Received: 10/3/2014 189 Visa (241411) Lodged: 12/3/2014 CO: Direct Grant Grant: 7/4/2014


----------



## praDe

Do we know whether still 190 visa being granted?


----------



## RazaF

SGrudzaUS said:


> All - Just to let the forum know that 189 visas are still being granted. Got a direct grant this morning. Thanks for all the advice about front loading documents. Good luck to everyone else. I'm not really sure what group my CO was from, but his initials are SA.
> 
> EOI (65pts.) Lodged: 8/3/2014 Invite Received: 10/3/2014 189 Visa (241411) Lodged: 12/3/2014 CO: Direct Grant Grant: 7/4/2014


Congrats


----------



## chiku2006

RazaF said:


> Congrats


Wow congrats man, grant in flat 4 weeks.. awesome. .


----------



## Aus189visa

SGrudzaUS said:


> All - Just to let the forum know that 189 visas are still being granted. Got a direct grant this morning. Thanks for all the advice about front loading documents. Good luck to everyone else. I'm not really sure what group my CO was from, but his initials are SA.
> 
> EOI (65pts.) Lodged: 8/3/2014 Invite Received: 10/3/2014 189 Visa (241411) Lodged: 12/3/2014 CO: Direct Grant Grant: 7/4/2014


Congrats.
What's your occupation code?


----------



## poohbear

Aus189visa said:


> Congrats.
> What's your occupation code?


Hey believe it's 241411 mentioned next to the 189


----------



## AuzLover

SGrudzaUS said:


> All - Just to let the forum know that 189 visas are still being granted. Got a direct grant this morning. Thanks for all the advice about front loading documents. Good luck to everyone else. I'm not really sure what group my CO was from, but his initials are SA.
> 
> EOI (65pts.) Lodged: 8/3/2014 Invite Received: 10/3/2014 189 Visa (241411) Lodged: 12/3/2014 CO: Direct Grant Grant: 7/4/2014


Congrats SGrudzaUS!!! I also submitted at same time, no response yet!


----------



## superm

SGrudzaUS said:


> All - Just to let the forum know that 189 visas are still being granted. Got a direct grant this morning. Thanks for all the advice about front loading documents. Good luck to everyone else. I'm not really sure what group my CO was from, but his initials are SA.
> 
> EOI (65pts.) Lodged: 8/3/2014 Invite Received: 10/3/2014 189 Visa (241411) Lodged: 12/3/2014 CO: Direct Grant Grant: 7/4/2014


Wow ... that was quick! do include your meds and pcc date as well!
Congrats buddy!


----------



## chiku2006

AuzLover said:


> Congrats SGrudzaUS!!! I also submitted at same time, no response yet!


I think it entirely depends on the job code, professions which are in high demand such as 241411 (secondary school teacher) will be processed first than anybody else.. this is my understanding and can be wrong as well..

Our forum is full of IT professionals and I have really struggled to find candidates from other professiins, in my opinion ratio is 95% IT candidates and 5% from other professions.


----------



## LoneRider

*LoneRider*

Hi All,

I have received my 189 visa this morning after a long wait.

My details below:

Visa category: 189
Code: 261313 Software Engineer
Points:60
Applied for visa: 16th Jan 2014
CO allocation Date: 10th Feb 2014
Medicals and PCC India: 27th Feb 2014
My UK PCC was missing in the postal transit and informed the same and attached the proof email to the CO.
Got another copy of UK PCC and submitted the same on 31st March 2014.
Grant Received: 7th April 2014
Currently in India and applied from India.

"Prseeker"

Thank you very much for your wishes.

All the Forum members,

I wish all the best and God bless all.

Best Regards,
LoneRider


----------



## AuzLover

LoneRider said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my 189 visa this morning after a long wait.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> Visa category: 189
> Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Points:60
> Applied for visa: 16th Jan 2014
> CO allocation Date: 10th Feb 2014
> Medicals and PCC India: 27th Feb 2014
> My UK PCC was missing in the postal transit and informed the same and attached the proof email to the CO.
> Got another copy of UK PCC and submitted the same on 31st March 2014.
> Grant Received: 7th April 2014
> Currently in India and applied from India.
> 
> "Prseeker"
> 
> Thank you very much for your wishes.
> 
> All the Forum members,
> 
> I wish all the best and God bless all.
> 
> Best Regards,
> LoneRider


Great! Congrats buddy  261313 is also moving forward, seems to be a GOOD morning today


----------



## greeniearun

Hi..I have included my spouse in my EOI and I got invited... Can I now not include her while I lodge my application ?


----------



## SS70011005

greeniearun said:


> Hi..I have included my spouse in my EOI and I got invited... Can I now not include her while I lodge my application ?


If you've got any points for Spouse in your invitation then you have to include her, otherwise you can exclude her. Plus if you had included her as co-migrant in your EOI then you need to state in your application that you are married but are not including your spouse as co-migrant.

However, it would be a fresh application process for her when you apply for her visa once you get the grant. 

My suggestion: include her in application so you don't have to bother about another DIBP visa process.


----------



## Santhosh.15

SGrudzaUS said:


> All - Just to let the forum know that 189 visas are still being granted. Got a direct grant this morning. Thanks for all the advice about front loading documents. Good luck to everyone else. I'm not really sure what group my CO was from, but his initials are SA.
> 
> EOI (65pts.) Lodged: 8/3/2014 Invite Received: 10/3/2014 189 Visa (241411) Lodged: 12/3/2014 CO: Direct Grant Grant: 7/4/2014


That was relatively quite. Congrats buddy. Good luck.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

LoneRider said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my 189 visa this morning after a long wait.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> Visa category: 189
> Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Points:60
> Applied for visa: 16th Jan 2014
> CO allocation Date: 10th Feb 2014
> Medicals and PCC India: 27th Feb 2014
> My UK PCC was missing in the postal transit and informed the same and attached the proof email to the CO.
> Got another copy of UK PCC and submitted the same on 31st March 2014.
> Grant Received: 7th April 2014
> Currently in India and applied from India.
> 
> "Prseeker"
> 
> Thank you very much for your wishes.
> 
> All the Forum members,
> 
> I wish all the best and God bless all.
> 
> Best Regards,
> LoneRider


Good luck buddy. Worth a wait.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## rajemailid

SGrudzaUS said:


> All - Just to let the forum know that 189 visas are still being granted. Got a direct grant this morning. Thanks for all the advice about front loading documents. Good luck to everyone else. I'm not really sure what group my CO was from, but his initials are SA.
> 
> EOI (65pts.) Lodged: 8/3/2014 Invite Received: 10/3/2014 189 Visa (241411) Lodged: 12/3/2014 CO: Direct Grant Grant: 7/4/2014


Superb news.... thats too quick. I too have front loaded most of the docs except PCC. Will do by next week end.


----------



## ssaifuddin

LoneRider said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my 189 visa this morning after a long wait.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> Visa category: 189
> Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Points:60
> Applied for visa: 16th Jan 2014
> CO allocation Date: 10th Feb 2014
> Medicals and PCC India: 27th Feb 2014
> My UK PCC was missing in the postal transit and informed the same and attached the proof email to the CO.
> Got another copy of UK PCC and submitted the same on 31st March 2014.
> Grant Received: 7th April 2014
> Currently in India and applied from India.
> 
> "Prseeker"
> 
> Thank you very much for your wishes.
> 
> All the Forum members,
> 
> I wish all the best and God bless all.
> 
> Best Regards,
> LoneRider


Congratulation for a big achievement.
Wish you best of luck in Australia.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## gaurav19sood

Hi everyone today I got an email confirming my case officer and some additional documents that they need. The email has left me totally confused.
1. I had applied for the ACS via the RPL route since my education was not in IT. So I had to wait until I had 6 yrs of experience before applying for the same. I got a successful skill assessment from them and so I filled my VISA on march 11 this year. I had taken into account 10 points for my 6.5 yrs in IT. But the CO is saying that since I have got the skill assessment in October 2013 so I am not eligible to claim points for overseas experience. 
This has left me in a lurch as I have become ineligible to visa. My points have been reduced to 55 from 65. The confusion here is that no where on the immigration website has this point been mentioned and even in EOI it awarded me 10 points for my experience.
Please suggest what can I do and if I want yo withdraw my application how much refund will I get???


----------



## Deejay_TNT

gaurav19sood said:


> Hi everyone today I got an email confirming my case officer and some additional documents that they need. The email has left me totally confused.
> 1. I had applied for the ACS via the RPL route since my education was not in IT. So I had to wait until I had 6 yrs of experience before applying for the same. I got a successful skill assessment from them and so I filled my VISA on march 11 this year. I had taken into account 10 points for my 6.5 yrs in IT. But the CO is saying that since I have got the skill assessment in October 2013 so I am not eligible to claim points for overseas experience.
> This has left me in a lurch as I have become ineligible to visa. My points have been reduced to 55 from 65. The confusion here is that no where on the immigration website has this point been mentioned and even in EOI it awarded me 10 points for my experience.
> Please suggest what can I do and if I want yo withdraw my application how much refund will I get???


You should have read the assessment outcome you received from ACS carefully.

ACS assessment *CLEARLY* states the date you became skilled, e.g. the sentence "*the following experience after xx/xx is considered to ...*".

Also, you made a mistake when filling out EOI. All your experience PRIOR to the date mentioned as "skilled met date" should have been marked as "irrelevant". Thus, your EOI had wrong points calculated as a result.

ACS defined clearly when a "skilled met date" is reached in their guidelines. 

ALSO, DIBP clearly mentions the following (http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx).
_"Skilled employment is where:

the relevant assessing authority provides an opinion in your suitable skills assessment that your employment is skilled (*you must use the date that skilled employment commenced stated in your skills assessment[*) 
your employment experience meets the standards for skilled employment set by the relevant assessing authority on their website."_

I suppose you should contact your CO immediately and ask if at least a partial refund could be made possible. Sorry to say this, but you have not read the guidelines carefully - everything was mentioned on both DIBP site and ACS.


----------



## huzefa85

gaurav19sood said:


> Hi everyone today I got an email confirming my case officer and some additional documents that they need. The email has left me totally confused.
> 1. I had applied for the ACS via the RPL route since my education was not in IT. So I had to wait until I had 6 yrs of experience before applying for the same. I got a successful skill assessment from them and so I filled my VISA on march 11 this year. I had taken into account 10 points for my 6.5 yrs in IT. But the CO is saying that since I have got the skill assessment in October 2013 so I am not eligible to claim points for overseas experience.
> This has left me in a lurch as I have become ineligible to visa. My points have been reduced to 55 from 65. The confusion here is that no where on the immigration website has this point been mentioned and even in EOI it awarded me 10 points for my experience.
> Please suggest what can I do and if I want yo withdraw my application how much refund will I get???


The ACS outcome would have clearly stated that the experience after xxx date is considered. That is you can claim points for experience only after that date.
And ideally, that's the amount of points that should have been claimed in EOI.

I would suggest you to mail / call CO, and explain the situation to him. And let him guide you towards what should be done next. Am not sure if a refund is possible, but your CO will be able to better tell you about what's next.

Do let us also know about your discussion with the CO


----------



## SS70011005

This is only for people applying for 221111 - Accountant (General).

My skills assessment was done prior to July 2010 (around June'10) and is still valid. The assessment does not mention any expiry date but as per CPA its valid for 5 years(Till Jun'15). State requirement where I applied for EOI was that *if theassessment does not talk about expiry date its valid indefinitely.*

Now my question: Is there any chance that DIBP may reject the application after state nomination? Anybody in the forum who has similar situation??


----------



## prseeker

LoneRider said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my 189 visa this morning after a long wait.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> Visa category: 189
> Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Points:60
> Applied for visa: 16th Jan 2014
> CO allocation Date: 10th Feb 2014
> Medicals and PCC India: 27th Feb 2014
> My UK PCC was missing in the postal transit and informed the same and attached the proof email to the CO.
> Got another copy of UK PCC and submitted the same on 31st March 2014.
> Grant Received: 7th April 2014
> Currently in India and applied from India.
> 
> "Prseeker"
> 
> Thank you very much for your wishes.
> 
> All the Forum members,
> 
> I wish all the best and God bless all.
> 
> Best Regards,
> LoneRider


Congrats LoneRider , I was pretty sure that your grant was just around the corner .
Best of luck with your move . Wishing you all the success .

Regards


----------



## Alnaibii

@SS70011005 - If it was valid at the time of the invitation, it is OK.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



SGrudzaUS said:


> All - Just to let the forum know that 189 visas are still being granted. Got a direct grant this morning. Thanks for all the advice about front loading documents. Good luck to everyone else. I'm not really sure what group my CO was from, but his initials are SA.
> 
> EOI (65pts.) Lodged: 8/3/2014 Invite Received: 10/3/2014 189 Visa (241411) Lodged: 12/3/2014 CO: Direct Grant Grant: 7/4/2014


Congratulations SGrudzaUS,

All the very best.


----------



## samysunny

Deejay_TNT said:


> You should have read the assessment outcome you received from ACS carefully.
> 
> ACS assessment *CLEARLY* states the date you became skilled, e.g. the sentence "*the following experience after xx/xx is considered to ...*".
> 
> Also, you made a mistake when filling out EOI. All your experience PRIOR to the date mentioned as "skilled met date" should have been marked as "irrelevant". Thus, your EOI had wrong points calculated as a result.
> 
> ACS defined clearly when a "skilled met date" is reached in their guidelines.
> 
> ALSO, DIBP clearly mentions the following (Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)).
> _"Skilled employment is where:
> 
> the relevant assessing authority provides an opinion in your suitable skills assessment that your employment is skilled (*you must use the date that skilled employment commenced stated in your skills assessment[*)
> your employment experience meets the standards for skilled employment set by the relevant assessing authority on their website."_
> 
> I suppose you should contact your CO immediately and ask if at least a partial refund could be made possible. Sorry to say this, but you have not read the guidelines carefully - everything was mentioned on both DIBP site and ACS.


Hello folks,

I have a similar issue, I haven't submitted my VISA application yet and am in a confusion that if i need to provide details of the experience which was not considered by ACS. ACS has considered only 3 years of exp out of 7 years. And have subimited 3 years experience hard-copies docs to NSW with a positive invitation from them without any questions. Please advise.


----------



## SS70011005

Alnaibii said:


> @SS70011005 - If it was valid at the time of the invitation, it is OK.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



LoneRider said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my 189 visa this morning after a long wait.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> Visa category: 189
> Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Points:60
> Applied for visa: 16th Jan 2014
> CO allocation Date: 10th Feb 2014
> Medicals and PCC India: 27th Feb 2014
> My UK PCC was missing in the postal transit and informed the same and attached the proof email to the CO.
> Got another copy of UK PCC and submitted the same on 31st March 2014.
> Grant Received: 7th April 2014
> Currently in India and applied from India.
> 
> "Prseeker"
> 
> Thank you very much for your wishes.
> 
> All the Forum members,
> 
> I wish all the best and God bless all.
> 
> Best Regards,
> LoneRider


Congratulations Lonerider,

All the best in your new home - Australia. BTW, when do you plan to travel.

God bless and have a wonderful time.


----------



## gaurav19sood

Thanks for the reply guys, but its really confusing what has been written in my Skill letter.
My wife is in the same field so by getting her ACS I can claim 5 points for partner skills and hence again become eligible with 60 points. 
Also the CO asked me to provide my wife's English proof although I had submitted her IELTS result from September 2011. A recent amendment from July 2012 states that the ielts result is valid for 3 years so I don't understand why the CO is asking for another test result. 
Also I have been assigned Shaun Hannon from Adelaide team 4 . anyone has any idea abt how adjusting he is.


----------



## ssaifuddin

gaurav19sood said:


> Hi everyone today I got an email confirming my case officer and some additional documents that they need. The email has left me totally confused.
> 1. I had applied for the ACS via the RPL route since my education was not in IT. So I had to wait until I had 6 yrs of experience before applying for the same. I got a successful skill assessment from them and so I filled my VISA on march 11 this year. I had taken into account 10 points for my 6.5 yrs in IT. But the CO is saying that since I have got the skill assessment in October 2013 so I am not eligible to claim points for overseas experience.
> This has left me in a lurch as I have become ineligible to visa. My points have been reduced to 55 from 65. The confusion here is that no where on the immigration website has this point been mentioned and even in EOI it awarded me 10 points for my experience.
> Please suggest what can I do and if I want yo withdraw my application how much refund will I get???


Boss don't wait for anything. Call your CO asap explain that this was an honest mistake happen. Take a refund of your application and apply for state sponsor 190 visa.

This possible if they realize that the mistake is done mistakenly. They are co-operative for honest people and hard to those who really want to cheat.

Contact them asap and explain your situation.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## huzefa85

gaurav19sood said:


> Thanks for the reply guys, but its really confusing what has been written in my Skill letter.
> My wife is in the same field so by getting her ACS I can claim 5 points for partner skills and hence again become eligible with 60 points.
> Also the CO asked me to provide my wife's English proof although I had submitted her IELTS result from September 2011. A recent amendment from July 2012 states that the ielts result is valid for 3 years so I don't understand why the CO is asking for another test result.
> Also I have been assigned Shaun Hannon from Adelaide team 4 . anyone has any idea abt how adjusting he is.


Some CO's are really adjusting, so, do tell him that this was an honest mistake. And then let him know, that your wife is also in the same field and you can get her assessment done and complete the 60 points.
Without 60 points, he also cannot do anything, as you will not be qualified to apply.

Do check with him, if there is an option for refund. If that is possible, you can also file a new EOI, apply for state sponsorship and get the extra 5 points.


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Congrats LoneRider , I was pretty sure that your grant was just around the corner .
> Best of luck with your move . Wishing you all the success .
> 
> Regards


Buddy

Have you completed medicals ?? Where are the medical centres in Dubai ??

I tried checking, i am able to see somewhere only Knowledge Villa.

Santhosh


----------



## Arsen

Dear Friedns
Hope you are doing well.
i lodged my 189 application on june 2013 and uploaded documents except medicals an PCC at 11/06/2013. a few days ago my academic transcript received date changed from 11/06/2013 to 12/02/2014, in addition my marriage certificate received date changed from 11/06/ 2013 to 20/12/2013.
what this changes means? seniors plz advice.


----------



## Ozbabe

SGrudzaUS said:


> All - Just to let the forum know that 189 visas are still being granted. Got a direct grant this morning. Thanks for all the advice about front loading documents. Good luck to everyone else. I'm not really sure what group my CO was from, but his initials are SA.
> 
> EOI (65pts.) Lodged: 8/3/2014 Invite Received: 10/3/2014 189 Visa (241411) Lodged: 12/3/2014 CO: Direct Grant Grant: 7/4/2014


Awesome! Congrats!

Come on 190! Pick a cue!


----------



## Ozbabe

LoneRider said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my 189 visa this morning after a long wait.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> Visa category: 189
> Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Points:60
> Applied for visa: 16th Jan 2014
> CO allocation Date: 10th Feb 2014
> Medicals and PCC India: 27th Feb 2014
> My UK PCC was missing in the postal transit and informed the same and attached the proof email to the CO.
> Got another copy of UK PCC and submitted the same on 31st March 2014.
> Grant Received: 7th April 2014
> Currently in India and applied from India.
> 
> "Prseeker"
> 
> Thank you very much for your wishes.
> 
> All the Forum members,
> 
> I wish all the best and God bless all.
> 
> Best Regards,
> LoneRider


Nice one. Best wishes for your new life in Oz


----------



## prseeker

battulas78 said:


> Buddy
> 
> Have you completed medicals ?? Where are the medical centres in Dubai ??
> 
> I tried checking, i am able to see somewhere only Knowledge Villa.
> 
> Santhosh


Hey Bro , no I have not completed my meds yet . I will be travelling to India for a short vacation and intend to get the medicals done at that time . 

Medical centers in Dubai are at 

Jumeirah 
Festival City (Next to IKEA) 

Immigration & Travel Medicine - Dubai London Clinic


----------



## prseeker

battulas78 said:


> Buddy
> 
> Have you completed medicals ?? Where are the medical centres in Dubai ??
> 
> I tried checking, i am able to see somewhere only Knowledge Villa.
> 
> Santhosh


What about u r meds PCC and form 80?


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> What about u r meds PCC and form 80?


I am planning to take medicals next week. Waiting to obtain PCC till early May as UAE PCC valid for 3 months. Remaining docs are ready and all set to upload this week.

Santhosh


----------



## prseeker

battulas78 said:


> I am planning to take medicals next week. Waiting to obtain PCC till early May as UAE PCC valid for 3 months. Remaining docs are ready and all set to upload this week.
> 
> Santhosh


Great , what about India PCC ?


----------



## Santhosh.15

battulas78 said:


> I am planning to take medicals next week. Waiting to obtain PCC till early May as UAE PCC valid for 3 months. Remaining docs are ready and all set to upload this week.
> 
> Santhosh


In due course, i am thinking to upload my other PCC which i have addressing emoloyer, my agent says it is not mandatory to address DIBP... It costs AED 100, will take new one may be by Mid may cos just in case 190 gets pushed till july.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Great , what about India PCC ?


I have indian pcc which i have taken in Jan when i visited india.


----------



## mothermary

will u please help me by explaining how u have shown funds & Answer of why you select vic.

bez submitted Vic SS yesterday and today i got the mail by asking statement of fund & statement which they want me to send what is the reason for choosing Vic.

Please help if there is any format with anybody for these two


----------



## SS70011005

mothermary said:


> will u please help me by explaining how u have shown funds & Answer of why you select vic.
> 
> bez submitted Vic SS yesterday and today i got the mail by asking statement of fund & statement which they want me to send what is the reason for choosing Vic.
> 
> Please help if there is any format with anybody for these two


I used this one for reference.


----------



## Kavya9

Hi,

I got invitation on 24th March and am collecting documents for Visa application. I have few queries.. 

1. Related to my first company, I have only Offer letter, increment letter and relieving letter. I don't have form 16 or bank statements. I will not be able to show any salary proofs for that period. And this period is also not considered by ACS. What will happen if I don't upload any document related to this company?

2. I lost my Form 16's of my second company. I may not be able to get the bank statements, as this company is located in a different state. Is there any alternate way to show the proofs other than Form 16 and bank statements? Can I get anything on company letter head from the HR?

Kindly advice.

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## ahad

I am unable to login to my immi account , tried to reset password but no email received in inbox . Can any one guide me how to contact technical support ? any email address or number ?

thankyou


----------



## poohbear

ahad said:


> I am unable to login to my immi account , tried to reset password but no email received in inbox . Can any one guide me how to contact technical support ? any email address or number ?
> 
> thankyou


Hey, what's the error message you are getting?


----------



## gkkumar

prseeker said:


> Congrats LoneRider , I was pretty sure that your grant was just around the corner .
> Best of luck with your move . Wishing you all the success .
> 
> Regards


Congratulations !!


----------



## gkkumar

SGrudzaUS said:


> All - Just to let the forum know that 189 visas are still being granted. Got a direct grant this morning. Thanks for all the advice about front loading documents. Good luck to everyone else. I'm not really sure what group my CO was from, but his initials are SA.
> 
> EOI (65pts.) Lodged: 8/3/2014 Invite Received: 10/3/2014 189 Visa (241411) Lodged: 12/3/2014 CO: Direct Grant Grant: 7/4/2014


That was like a bullet !! Congratulations !!


----------



## bond_bhai

I worked in a company from 2003 to 2010, but i have payslips from 2006 only. The rest, i cannot find it. I contacted my company and they expressed their inability to provide salary slips for the past 10 years! I do have Form16 and i i think i can provide Bank statements, would this be ok?


----------



## Santhosh.15

bond_bhai said:


> I worked in a company from 2003 to 2010, but i have payslips from 2006 only. The rest, i cannot find it. I contacted my company and they expressed their inability to provide salary slips for the past 10 years! I do have Form16 and i i think i can provide Bank statements, would this be ok?


Bond Bhai,

This will do world of good, do not worry.

Santhosh


----------



## anish13

battulas78 said:


> Bond Bhai,
> 
> This will do world of good, do not worry.
> 
> Santhosh


is there a limit to the set of payslips you need to upload or is it like the CO will be fine with say few payslips from each company you have worked?


----------



## Santhosh.15

anish13 said:


> is there a limit to the set of payslips you need to upload or is it like the CO will be fine with say few payslips from each company you have worked?


Ideally One payslip per quarter is what suggested here, but in case we do not have, Form 16/ ITR Supported by bank statement along with Offer/appraisal letters can do the job.

CO needs to be convinced about paid salary credentials.

Seniors can chip in with their views.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## umair236

Dear Seniors,

I was contacted by CO and asked to go through medicals and Police Clearance. I went through the medicals, Do i need to attach anything on immi account for the medicals or the clinic itself will upload everything. 

I am VISA applicant for SA 190 and received the email from CO on 3rd April. GSM Adelaide team2.

How much time should I expect now to receive the Golden Email.


----------



## maq_qatar

SGrudzaUS said:


> All - Just to let the forum know that 189 visas are still being granted. Got a direct grant this morning. Thanks for all the advice about front loading documents. Good luck to everyone else. I'm not really sure what group my CO was from, but his initials are SA.
> 
> EOI (65pts.) Lodged: 8/3/2014 Invite Received: 10/3/2014 189 Visa (241411) Lodged: 12/3/2014 CO: Direct Grant Grant: 7/4/2014


congr8s


----------



## maq_qatar

LoneRider said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my 189 visa this morning after a long wait.
> 
> My details below:
> 
> Visa category: 189
> Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Points:60
> Applied for visa: 16th Jan 2014
> CO allocation Date: 10th Feb 2014
> Medicals and PCC India: 27th Feb 2014
> My UK PCC was missing in the postal transit and informed the same and attached the proof email to the CO.
> Got another copy of UK PCC and submitted the same on 31st March 2014.
> Grant Received: 7th April 2014
> Currently in India and applied from India.
> 
> "Prseeker"
> 
> Thank you very much for your wishes.
> 
> All the Forum members,
> 
> I wish all the best and God bless all.
> 
> Best Regards,
> LoneRider


Congratulation LR.

now you have an opportunity to spread your wings


----------



## maq_qatar

umair236 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I was contacted by CO and asked to go through medicals and Police Clearance. I went through the medicals, Do i need to attach anything on immi account for the medicals or the clinic itself will upload everything.
> 
> I am VISA applicant for SA 190 and received the email from CO on 3rd April. GSM Adelaide team2.
> 
> How much time should I expect now to receive the Golden Email.


Your hospital will upload the result, you can ask for the upload receipt and attach with other documents.

Did you submitted PCC?

After submitting PCC and Medical(after CO assigned) its depend case to case some people received in a week or 2.

Hope you will be lucky to get grant soon, all the best


----------



## ajaro

Hi guys 
I had applied for 189 visa on 10th march 14 along with my wife and i was contacted by CO today saying they need english language ability for my wife. I have attached my wife's 3 yrs bachelors certificate along with her school completion letter from a Catholic school in India.
Please advise if its gonna be enough..


----------



## gkvithia

ajaro said:


> Hi guys
> I had applied for 189 visa on 10th march 14 along with my wife and i was contacted by CO today saying they need english language ability for my wife. I have attached my wife's 3 yrs bachelors certificate along with her school completion letter from a Catholic school in India.
> Please advise if its gonna be enough..


She will most likely have to do ielts and score a 6 on all bands. If not a fee of AUD4k i think is required..to cover english classes in AU


----------



## Santhosh.15

umair236 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I was contacted by CO and asked to go through medicals and Police Clearance. I went through the medicals, Do i need to attach anything on immi account for the medicals or the clinic itself will upload everything.
> 
> I am VISA applicant for SA 190 and received the email from CO on 3rd April. GSM Adelaide team2.
> 
> How much time should I expect now to receive the Golden Email.


Good luck buddy.

You are very close to your grant.

Santhosh


----------



## rohit1_sharma

SGrudzaUS said:


> All - Just to let the forum know that 189 visas are still being granted. Got a direct grant this morning. Thanks for all the advice about front loading documents. Good luck to everyone else. I'm not really sure what group my CO was from, but his initials are SA.
> 
> EOI (65pts.) Lodged: 8/3/2014 Invite Received: 10/3/2014 189 Visa (241411) Lodged: 12/3/2014 CO: Direct Grant Grant: 7/4/2014


Congrats for the direct Grant!


----------



## karnavidyut

ajaro said:


> Hi guys
> I had applied for 189 visa on 10th march 14 along with my wife and i was contacted by CO today saying they need english language ability for my wife. I have attached my wife's 3 yrs bachelors certificate along with her school completion letter from a Catholic school in India.
> Please advise if its gonna be enough..


Hi,

Please refer to this URL : How can I prove I have functional English?

you will need to get a letter from the institution where your wife completed her 3 years bachelors degree. The letter should mention that the medium of instruction for all 3 years of the course was entirely in English. This letter should be on the letterhead of the institution and have a stamp of the institution and signed by the relevant head of the institution or department. 

Someone mentioned she will have to score 6 in IELTS, that is incorrect. Even if she decides to take the IELTS she only has to score 4.5 in each module to prove functional ability. 

Hope that helps! All the best with your application...


----------



## ajaro

:whoo:


karnavidyut said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please refer to this URL : How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> you will need to get a letter from the institution where your wife completed her 3 years bachelors degree. The letter should mention that the medium of instruction for all 3 years of the course was entirely in English. This letter should be on the letterhead of the institution and have a stamp of the institution and signed by the relevant head of the institution or department.
> 
> Someone mentioned she will have to score 6 in IELTS, that is incorrect. Even if she decides to take the IELTS she only has to score 4.5 in each module to prove functional ability.
> 
> Hope that helps! All the best with your application...


Thanks bro for your reply
I had received an email from them this morning along with the checklist and out there it says even 2 yrs of Australian experience will suffice so thinking if going with the work experience lets see how it goes what to do you say


----------



## umair236

maq_qatar said:


> Your hospital will upload the result, you can ask for the upload receipt and attach with other documents.
> 
> Did you submitted PCC?
> 
> After submitting PCC and Medical(after CO assigned) its depend case to case some people received in a week or 2.
> 
> Hope you will be lucky to get grant soon, all the best


Yes, I have submitted PCC from UAE and Pakistan.
Waiting for grant now ☺


----------



## umair236

battulas78 said:


> Good luck buddy.
> 
> You are very close to your grant.
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks Santhosh


----------



## rajforu86

gkvithia said:


> She will most likely have to do ielts and score a 6 on all bands. If not a fee of AUD4k i think is required..to cover english classes in AU


Nothing like that...if you are not claiming spouse point and if your wife is not studied in English background..then only she need to appear in IELTS and need to score 4.5 in each band..
6 is required only when you are claiming spouse point.
Raj


----------



## jacknicole

After so many speculations i have received my 189 grant on 1st April 2014. I thought it was an April fool 
It took almost 2 months after i submit my PCC (the final document)


----------



## prseeker

jacknicole said:


> After so many speculations i have received my 189 grant on 1st April 2014. I thought it was an April fool
> It took almost 2 months after i submit my PCC (the final document)


Congrats 
Please share your timelines with Job code


----------



## chiku2006

jacknicole said:


> After so many speculations i have received my 189 grant on 1st April 2014. I thought it was an April fool
> It took almost 2 months after i submit my PCC (the final document)


Good one mate!! All the best for future !!


----------



## Rekha Raman

Hello Guys !!

Congrats to all who have recieved their grants recently :whoo:

Good to see this thread going ... was one of the poineers of this thread 

reading thru the tread its like refreshed my memory of all the anxiety and tensions we have gone thru and its one year since I have moved to OZ... :cheer2:


All I can say ... Keep Calm and you will get your Grant !!! :amen:


----------



## superm

Rekha Raman said:


> Hello Guys !!
> 
> Congrats to all who have recieved their grants recently :whoo:
> 
> Good to see this thread going ... was one of the poineers of this thread
> 
> reading thru the tread its like refreshed my memory of all the anxiety and tensions we have gone thru and its one year since I have moved to OZ... :cheer2:
> 
> 
> All I can say ... Keep Calm and you will get your Grant !!! :amen:


Hi Rekha - located in Perth? what's your job profile?


----------



## micro

*Query*



sah23 said:


> Hi Harneek
> 
> QLd job market is ok ok not as good as nsw or victoria. My occupation is microbiology


Dear Sah23,

Congrats for getting your visa. I'm also planning to apply under occupation 'Microbiologist' 

Could you please tell me your processing time for Skills Assessment from Vetassess?

Did you provide any proof of funds for Queensland State Sponsorship application?

When was your Visa granted?

It could be really helpful for me if you provide any additional information about your experience in the whole process.

Thanks & Regards,
Micro


----------



## sah23

micro said:


> Dear Sah23,
> 
> Congrats for getting your visa. I'm also planning to apply under occupation 'Microbiologist'
> 
> Could you please tell me your processing time for Skills Assessment from Vetassess?
> 
> Did you provide any proof of funds for Queensland State Sponsorship application?
> 
> When was your Visa granted?
> 
> It could be really helpful for me if you provide any additional information about your experience in the whole process.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Micro


I wish it was true....I have not been granted yet..waiting to get golden email...

Everything was provided as listed. Vetassess took 4 months. Queensland govt sponsership time was 2 weeks. 

Started almost this time last year to get docs for vetassess and applied for assessment. 

If you are planning I think sooner would be better before they revise the list..they do after 4-5 months ....I am refering to qld here

All the best


----------



## freak199

Hello Rekha,

yaaa we can understand the nostalgic experience.....

Why dont you do us a favour by writing us few Tips ....on certain good practices which helped you...in the different phases of this PR process...

May be you can start with....
1) What to do to settle in Australia in the initial days...
2) Job Market scenario
3)Life in OZ land
4) 

etc....

Any how thanks for dropping by...happy Sri Rama Navami...any celebrations happening around....









Rekha Raman said:


> Hello Guys !!
> 
> Congrats to all who have recieved their grants recently :whoo:
> 
> Good to see this thread going ... was one of the poineers of this thread
> 
> reading thru the tread its like refreshed my memory of all the anxiety and tensions we have gone thru and its one year since I have moved to OZ... :cheer2:
> 
> 
> All I can say ... Keep Calm and you will get your Grant !!! :amen:


----------



## mrbhavani

Dear all 

I have submitted EOI with 60 points on 25th Jan 2014 for 2633 Telecommunications Engineer. I saw on immi website that they are inviting people with 60 points and they have increased the occupation ceilings to 1000. Some one please tell me whether anyone has received invitation from immi and if so how many days it took to get the visa grant from here.

Thanks in advance.

Subhash


----------



## jacknicole

prseeker said:


> Congrats
> Please share your timelines with Job code


Thanks! I have applied for 189 subclass and grant received in 2 months after visa applied


----------



## visitkangaroos

I got a mail from CO today. I have not uploaded any of my documents. I wanted to front-load all the documents, but could not get some of them in time. Plan to send all my documents this weekend.


----------



## RazaF

visitkangaroos said:


> I got a mail from CO today. I have not uploaded any of my documents. I wanted to front-load all the documents, but could not get some of them in time. Plan to send all my documents this weekend.


Would you please tell exactly, what did the CO ask?
Also share the name of CO, please.


----------



## prseeker

visitkangaroos said:


> I got a mail from CO today. I have not uploaded any of my documents. I wanted to front-load all the documents, but could not get some of them in time. Plan to send all my documents this weekend.


That was VERY quick !! You filed Visa on 18th March 2014 and CO is already allocated?

Congrats . Please update the Visa tracker sheet , link is in my signature .


----------



## prseeker

visitkangaroos said:


> I got a mail from CO today. I have not uploaded any of my documents. I wanted to front-load all the documents, but could not get some of them in time. Plan to send all my documents this weekend.


Don't bother , I have updated your details


----------



## lovetosmack

Anyone knows why these sections are showing up in my Visa application?

*Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of*

I haven't put any claims for either Qualification or Work Experience from Australia in my application. I am confused how these two sections got there.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

lovetosmack said:


> Anyone knows why these sections are showing up in my Visa application?
> 
> *Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of*
> 
> I haven't put any claims for either Qualification or Work Experience from Australia in my application. I am confused how these two sections got there.


Its by default. If its relevant to you then upload docs in this category otherwise leave them.


----------



## lovetosmack

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Its by default. If its relevant to you then upload docs in this category otherwise leave them.


Thanks for your quick response Ratnesh. That helps !


----------



## robcon

*Visa Graaaaaaanted !*

Hi Guys, I just received my Golden Mail this afternoon !! I thought they only sent golden emails in the morning 

Here's my Timeline

IELTS 6-3-2013: 8/8.5/8/7.5
ACS Assessment Code 263111: 17-10-2013 / ve+ 24-1-2014
EOI Submitted for Visa 189 (60 points): 1-2-2014
Invitation Received: 10-2-2014
Application Submitted: 11-2-2014
Case Officer (Brisbane Team 33): 3-3-2014
Meds referred to MOC: 6-3-2014 
All Additional Docs Submitted: 11-3-2014

I don't know when they cleared the meds ...

Visa Granted: 8-4-2014 :whoo: thanks God

I know, the waiting is just excrutiating, but be confident that the grant is near.

Thanks for keeping this forum so active, is comforting to have a daily update with somebody's grant


----------



## robcon

*Visa Graaaaaaanted !*

Hi Guys, I just received my Golden Mail this afternoon !! I thought they only sent golden emails in the morning 

Here's my Timeline

IELTS 6-3-2013: 8/8.5/8/7.5
ACS Assessment Code 263111: 17-10-2013 / ve+ 24-1-2014
EOI Submitted for Visa 189 (60 points): 1-2-2014
Invitation Received: 10-2-2014
Application Submitted: 11-2-2014
Case Officer (Brisbane Team 33): 3-3-2014
Meds referred to MOC: 6-3-2014 
All Additional Docs Submitted: 11-3-2014

I don't know when they cleared the meds ...

Visa Granted: 8-4-2014 :whoo: thanks God

I know, the waiting is just excrutiating, but be confident that the grant is near.

Thanks for keeping this forum so active, is comforting to have a daily update with somebody's grant


----------



## bond_bhai

robcon said:


> Hi Guys, I just received my Golden Mail this afternoon !! I thought they only sent golden emails in the morning
> 
> Here's my Timeline
> 
> IELTS 6-3-2013: 8/8.5/8/7.5
> ACS Assessment Code 263111: 17-10-2013 / ve+ 24-1-2014
> EOI Submitted for Visa 189 (60 points): 1-2-2014
> Invitation Received: 10-2-2014
> Application Submitted: 11-2-2014
> Case Officer (Brisbane Team 33): 3-3-2014
> Meds referred to MOC: 6-3-2014
> All Additional Docs Submitted: 11-3-2014
> 
> I don't know when they cleared the meds ...
> 
> Visa Granted: 8-4-2014 :whoo: thanks God
> 
> I know, the waiting is just excrutiating, but be confident that the grant is near.
> 
> Thanks for keeping this forum so active, is comforting to have a daily update with somebody's grant


Congrats! God Bless! All the best for your journey.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

visitkangaroos said:


> I got a mail from CO today. I have not uploaded any of my documents. I wanted to front-load all the documents, but could not get some of them in time. Plan to send all my documents this weekend.


That's cool, I also lodged my application on 18 March but haven't heard from CO yet. Let's see how long will that take.


----------



## Aditya_N

robcon said:


> Hi Guys, I just received my Golden Mail this afternoon !! I thought they only sent golden emails in the morning
> 
> Here's my Timeline
> 
> IELTS 6-3-2013: 8/8.5/8/7.5
> ACS Assessment Code 263111: 17-10-2013 / ve+ 24-1-2014
> EOI Submitted for Visa 189 (60 points): 1-2-2014
> Invitation Received: 10-2-2014
> Application Submitted: 11-2-2014
> Case Officer (Brisbane Team 33): 3-3-2014
> Meds referred to MOC: 6-3-2014
> All Additional Docs Submitted: 11-3-2014
> 
> I don't know when they cleared the meds ...
> 
> Visa Granted: 8-4-2014 :whoo: thanks God
> 
> I know, the waiting is just excrutiating, but be confident that the grant is near.
> 
> Thanks for keeping this forum so active, is comforting to have a daily update with somebody's grant



Well done!! Just one question, why the gap between IELTS and ACS filing ?


----------



## Rekha Raman

freak199 said:


> Hello Rekha,
> 
> yaaa we can understand the nostalgic experience.....
> 
> Why dont you do us a favour by writing us few Tips ....on certain good practices which helped you...in the different phases of this PR process...
> 
> May be you can start with....
> 1) What to do to settle in Australia in the initial days...
> 2) Job Market scenario
> 3)Life in OZ land
> 4)
> 
> etc....
> 
> Any how thanks for dropping by...happy Sri Rama Navami...any celebrations happening around....


Thanks and wish u the same !

yea there are celebrations happening in the temples...

I dont want to scare you guys ... but yes its good have your expectations set rite.

1) What to do to settle in Australia in the initial days...

>> Do your homework regarding the jobs in your field and what are the certifications or training u need to take before coming here, most importantly come with a mindset that u might end up in a completely different field then what u have been doing or u got assessed on  ... its scary but its reality.

>> Mentally prepare yourself for a struggle of 3-6 months of job hunting, have sufficient funds to support urself in case ur not prepared for odd jobs (if at all you manage to get one)


2) Job Market scenario

>> If you are at one of those Management levels, then please be prepared to start all over again cuz ... though Oz is not racist at the same time not US 


3)Life in OZ land

>> I cant comment on OZ as whole cuz I am placed WA, will talk about it.
>> its slow life compared to busty busy lifes we are used to back in India.
>> ppl here start early to work and get back home by 4pm mostly and dont venture out after 6pm... almost all the streets go dead.
>>We get all the Indian grocery stuff pretty easily in every area.. prices marked little higher but u will not miss ur food..

This is all as of now, will share more eventually... enjoying your time while still India


----------



## mothermary

Thank you so much..............the state format


----------



## Kavya9

Kavya9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invitation on 24th March and am collecting documents for Visa application. I have few queries..
> 
> 1. Related to my first company, I have only Offer letter, increment letter and relieving letter. I don't have form 16 or bank statements. I will not be able to show any salary proofs for that period. And this period is also not considered by ACS. What will happen if I don't upload any document related to this company?
> 
> 2. I lost my Form 16's of my second company. I may not be able to get the bank statements, as this company is located in a different state. Is there any alternate way to show the proofs other than Form 16 and bank statements? Can I get anything on company letter head from the HR?
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Could anyone please respond to this?


----------



## Aus189visa

rohit1_sharma said:


> That's cool, I also lodged my application on 18 March but haven't heard from CO yet. Let's see how long will that take.


I think you might have got your CO by now. Since you front loaded all docs, they might be checking. But not very sure, just a guess.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



umair236 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I was contacted by CO and asked to go through medicals and Police Clearance. I went through the medicals, Do i need to attach anything on immi account for the medicals or the clinic itself will upload everything.
> 
> I am VISA applicant for SA 190 and received the email from CO on 3rd April. GSM Adelaide team2.
> 
> How much time should I expect now to receive the Golden Email.


Hi Umair,

Congratulations on having being contacted by your CO, you are pretty close to receiving your grant.

You need to upload only your PCC document, while the hospital folks will upload the medical reports. However, you need to upload the receipt of the medicals that you have done.

All the very best.

Would be good if you could update your timeline. This would help us answer on your approximate grant expected date.


----------



## lovetosmack

Kavya9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invitation on 24th March and am collecting documents for Visa application. I have few queries..
> 
> 1. Related to my first company, I have only Offer letter, increment letter and relieving letter. I don't have form 16 or bank statements. I will not be able to show any salary proofs for that period. And this period is also not considered by ACS. What will happen if I don't upload any document related to this company?
> 
> 2. I lost my Form 16's of my second company. I may not be able to get the bank statements, as this company is located in a different state. Is there any alternate way to show the proofs other than Form 16 and bank statements? Can I get anything on company letter head from the HR?
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Answers:

1. Upload whatever you have. Since this is not considered as "Relevant Experience", you might not get asked much about it.

2. Did you file your IT Returns for that year ? If yes, you can download the 26AS tax statement from the incometaxefiling website. Coming to your bank statements, almost every bank is centralized now. You just need to walk to any of their branch, pay the statement printing charges (if any), and they would issue it to you.

Getting something from the HR might act as supporting proof and not a straight-off document. This is my opinion.  Hope it helps.


----------



## lovetosmack

Neville Smith said:


> However, you need to upload the receipt of the medicals that you have done.


Neville - Where can we get this document ? The hospital folks here say that they can't give us any document and that all the Forms have been uploaded already.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



robcon said:


> Hi Guys, I just received my Golden Mail this afternoon !! I thought they only sent golden emails in the morning
> 
> Here's my Timeline
> 
> IELTS 6-3-2013: 8/8.5/8/7.5
> ACS Assessment Code 263111: 17-10-2013 / ve+ 24-1-2014
> EOI Submitted for Visa 189 (60 points): 1-2-2014
> Invitation Received: 10-2-2014
> Application Submitted: 11-2-2014
> Case Officer (Brisbane Team 33): 3-3-2014
> Meds referred to MOC: 6-3-2014
> All Additional Docs Submitted: 11-3-2014
> 
> I don't know when they cleared the meds ...
> 
> Visa Granted: 8-4-2014 :whoo: thanks God
> 
> I know, the waiting is just excrutiating, but be confident that the grant is near.
> 
> Thanks for keeping this forum so active, is comforting to have a daily update with somebody's grant



Congratulations Robcon,

All the very best and God Bless.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



lovetosmack said:


> Neville - Where can we get this document ? The hospital folks here say that they can't give us any document and that all the Forms have been uploaded already.


.

Hi,

I was referring to your medical receipts that the hospital would have provided, once you've made the payment. 

Those are proof that you have completed your meds as requested and will be in line with the hospitals uploaded documents.


----------



## jaideepf1407

Had a query with the uploading of PDF documents.
Can I add comments using Adobe to my documents if i need to explain to CO ,about the document

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## Ausexpat009

lovetosmack said:


> Neville - Where can we get this document ? The hospital folks here say that they can't give us any document and that all the Forms have been uploaded already.


If you have done your medicals from a clinic which supports eMedical processing, you can check the status in the below link,

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient 

Give your details and search, Click on Print in the next page which will show the details of your medicals.

For ore details,pleas refer the following link, Electronic Health Processing

Hope this helps.


----------



## mainak

jaideepf1407 said:


> Had a query with the uploading of PDF documents.
> Can I add comments using Adobe to my documents if i need to explain to CO ,about the document
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


I have seen here people reporting about documents "highlighted" - that example was in plenty... but have not seen anyone saying they also added comment - may be people think a notarized scan with both highlight and comment loose originality - me personally also have prepared documents by highlighting only


----------



## AuzLover

Is there anyone who have been waiting for long for CO assigned after all documents have turned "Received"?


----------



## greeniearun

Hi all... Got a question... Let's say I did my PCC on April 1 '14 and my dependent on Jan 1 '14. If we both get the grant will it be independently depend upon each of our PCC date ? Like I should enter by April '15 and she by Jan '15

Thanks all


----------



## lvonline

greeniearun said:


> Hi all... Got a question... Let's say I did my PCC on April 1 '14 and my dependent on Jan 1 '14. If we both get the grant will it be independently depend upon each of our PCC date ? Like I should enter by April '15 and she by Jan '15
> 
> Thanks all


Per my understanding both of you should land within the first expiry date of either of your PCC. So I believe both of you should land by Jan 15.


----------



## dranig

gaurav19sood said:


> Hi everyone today I got an email confirming my case officer and some additional documents that they need. The email has left me totally confused.
> 1. I had applied for the ACS via the RPL route since my education was not in IT. So I had to wait until I had 6 yrs of experience before applying for the same. I got a successful skill assessment from them and so I filled my VISA on march 11 this year. I had taken into account 10 points for my 6.5 yrs in IT. But the CO is saying that since I have got the skill assessment in October 2013 so I am not eligible to claim points for overseas experience.
> This has left me in a lurch as I have become ineligible to visa. My points have been reduced to 55 from 65. The confusion here is that no where on the immigration website has this point been mentioned and even in EOI it awarded me 10 points for my experience.
> Please suggest what can I do and if I want yo withdraw my application how much refund will I get???


Hi gaurav19sood,

Could you please state here what exactly mentioned by the CO in the email?As the statement "But the CO is saying that since I have got the skill assessment in October 2013 so I am not eligible to claim points for overseas experience. " is quite confusing. What is wrong if you have done the skill assessment in October 2013?When the CO expected you to do the skill assessment?

Thanks


----------



## prseeker

AuzLover said:


> Is there anyone who have been waiting for long for CO assigned after all documents have turned "Received"?


By any standards you are not waiting from "long" 
I know people who filed application in Dec and still waiting for CO to be assigned .


----------



## j_1019alisen

AuzLover said:


> Is there anyone who have been waiting for long for CO assigned after all documents have turned "Received"?


i am also waiting for my CO mate...



March 9, 2013 - IELTS (competent)//May 22, 2013 -AIMS assesment suitable for (Med Lab Tech ANZSCO 311213)//Sept 5, 2013 - taken AIMS prof exam//Sept 18, 2013 - EOI//Nov 18, 2013 - passed! suitable MEdical Lab Scientist ANZSCO 234611//Nov.28,2013 - Applied for NSW SS//March 7, 2014 - Received SS approval 
March 15, 2014 - Lodge visa 190//CO allocation- ????????Medicals????PCC?????


----------



## maq_qatar

robcon said:


> Hi Guys, I just received my Golden Mail this afternoon !! I thought they only sent golden emails in the morning
> 
> Here's my Timeline
> 
> IELTS 6-3-2013: 8/8.5/8/7.5
> ACS Assessment Code 263111: 17-10-2013 / ve+ 24-1-2014
> EOI Submitted for Visa 189 (60 points): 1-2-2014
> Invitation Received: 10-2-2014
> Application Submitted: 11-2-2014
> Case Officer (Brisbane Team 33): 3-3-2014
> Meds referred to MOC: 6-3-2014
> All Additional Docs Submitted: 11-3-2014
> 
> I don't know when they cleared the meds ...
> 
> Visa Granted: 8-4-2014 :whoo: thanks God
> 
> I know, the waiting is just excrutiating, but be confident that the grant is near.
> 
> Thanks for keeping this forum so active, is comforting to have a daily update with somebody's grant


Many cogratulation to you


----------



## maq_qatar

dranig said:


> Hi gaurav19sood,
> 
> Could you please state here what exactly mentioned by the CO in the email?As the statement "But the CO is saying that since I have got the skill assessment in October 2013 so I am not eligible to claim points for overseas experience. " is quite confusing. What is wrong if you have done the skill assessment in October 2013?When the CO expected you to do the skill assessment?
> 
> Thanks


dranig: May be he changed his job.

Dear gaurav19sood: can you please update us if you have changed your job after ACS.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

maq_qatar said:


> dranig: May be he changed his job.
> 
> Dear gaurav19sood: can you please update us if you have changed your job after ACS.


what do u meant ? means u can't leave ur job before u got ur visa grant or some thing ?


----------



## AlexTa

prseeker said:


> By any standards you are not waiting from "long"
> I know people who filed application in Dec and still waiting for CO to be assigned .


I lodged my application on the 7 of Oct 2013. Haven't heard from any CO so far


----------



## ind2

King_of_the_ring said:


> what do u meant ? means u can't leave ur job before u got ur visa grant or some thing ?


when you select ur work exp. in the EOI to the end date there is a tool tip..a ?..
that says if you change the job you have to fill in there.

though it does not mention that if you go for a new job, you have to do ACS again...
I am not sure on gaurav's issue... but job change might have an impact.


----------



## chiku2006

ind2 said:


> when you select ur work exp. in the EOI to the end date there is a tool tip..a ?..
> that says if you change the job you have to fill in there.
> 
> though it does not mention that if you go for a new job, you have to do ACS again...
> I am not sure on gaurav's issue... but job change might have an impact.


Why would change of job will effect the application? Does it mean that if someone has lodged his / her visa can't change the job. .. I dont see any relevance !


----------



## rattler

Guys,
I have filed the EOI for 2613 with 65 points and have couple of questions :
I am based in Victoria and on 457 visa and want to apply for 189 now.

1) What chances do I have to get an invite in the next round on 14th or 28th this month. As per last report, they have called 60 pointers till 8th Dec, so that means they have called all the 65 pointers already.

2) Do I need the PCC certificates at the time of filing the visa application or do I need when CO asks for it ? Thats important, as I need a PCC from UK and their embassy doesnt provide the certificate here. I need to get it posted from UK.


----------



## visitkangaroos

RazaF said:


> Would you please tell exactly, what did the CO ask?
> Also share the name of CO, please.


My CO is Lina GONTCHAROV from Adelaide Team 8. The documents requested are

Main Applicant

Evidence of Birth or Age
Evidence of Character
IELTS certificate
Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
Evidence of Skills Assessment
Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience including pay slips, tax assessments and bank statememnts for each year of employment claimed for points
Evidence of Health

Secondary Applicant(s)

Evidence of Birth or Age
Evidence of Character
IELTS certificate
Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
Evidence of Health
Evidence of Skills Assessment
Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document

For my son

Evidence of Birth or Age
Evidence of Member of Family Unit
Evidence of Health 
Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document


----------



## visitkangaroos

prseeker said:


> Don't bother , I have updated your details


Thanks for taking care of this.


----------



## ind2

rattler said:


> Guys,
> I have filed the EOI for 2613 with 65 points and have couple of questions :
> I am based in Victoria and on 457 visa and want to apply for 189 now.
> 
> 1) What chances do I have to get an invite in the next round on 14th or 28th this month. As per last report, they have called 60 pointers till 8th Dec, so that means they have called all the 65 pointers already.
> 
> 2) Do I need the PCC certificates at the time of filing the visa application or do I need when CO asks for it ? Thats important, as I need a PCC from UK and their embassy doesnt provide the certificate here. I need to get it posted from UK.


100% chances...

PCC sooner the better.


----------



## ind2

chiku2006 said:


> Why would change of job will effect the application? Does it mean that if someone has lodged his / her visa can't change the job. .. I dont see any relevance !


i am not saying you cannot change your job. you can, but the years counted for post assessment will be till you keep the same job.

If you change ur job and want to include its experience then you have to get a new assessment done....


Again I am not the expert at it .. but that I think what it means.


----------



## visitkangaroos

Kavya9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got invitation on 24th March and am collecting documents for Visa application. I have few queries..
> 
> 1. Related to my first company, I have only Offer letter, increment letter and relieving letter. I don't have form 16 or bank statements. I will not be able to show any salary proofs for that period. And this period is also not considered by ACS. What will happen if I don't upload any document related to this company?
> 
> 2. I lost my Form 16's of my second company. I may not be able to get the bank statements, as this company is located in a different state. Is there any alternate way to show the proofs other than Form 16 and bank statements? Can I get anything on company letter head from the HR?
> 
> Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Hi Kavya,

You can try to contact your previous Employer to get the Form 16. They do keep the records upto a certain period. I got the Form 16 for year 2005-2006 from one of my previous Employer. They might be even able to give you the salary slips.

For bank statements I don't think the state or anything matters. I got the bank statements from ICICI and Citibank for around 10 years back. You might have to do some mailbaazi and some running around but if you try you can get it.

I think even without it you might still get the grant, but just it makes your case stronger and reduces some of the anxiety.


----------



## SS70011005

Hi Guys

Medicals for me. my wife and daughter were completed on 5 Apr'14 but so far only my daughter's medicals have been uploaded for DIBP. Is that normal? How long does the hospital take to upload the results. Following is the status for my wife and me:

Medical Examination : Required
X-ray examination : Completed
HIV: Incomplete

Why would medical examination be "required" when both of have already gone through it?


----------



## chiku2006

visitkangaroos said:


> My CO is Lina GONTCHAROV from Adelaide Team 8. The documents requested are
> 
> Main Applicant
> 
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> Evidence of Character
> IELTS certificate
> Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
> Evidence of Skills Assessment
> Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience including pay slips, tax assessments and bank statememnts for each year of employment claimed for points
> Evidence of Health
> 
> Secondary Applicant(s)
> 
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> Evidence of Character
> IELTS certificate
> Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
> Evidence of Health
> Evidence of Skills Assessment
> Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
> 
> For my son
> 
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> Evidence of Member of Family Unit
> Evidence of Health
> Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document


Firstly, please refrain from posting CO's name on the forum.. it is not advisable !!

Secondly, it seems you haven't uploaded anything after lodging your visa, you need to hurry up or your application can be put on hold..


----------



## chiku2006

ind2 said:


> i am not saying you cannot change your job. you can, but the years counted for post assessment will be till you keep the same job.
> 
> If you change ur job and want to include its experience then you have to get a new assessment done....
> 
> 
> Again I am not the expert at it .. but that I think what it means.


My friend, I believe once your assessment is done then you can switch the job as it will not effect your application in any which way. this is what I feel !


----------



## Gillygirl

*CO assigned*

We got our CO assigned today. They have asked for our Indian police clearance which we should be able to submit by this weekend. Wondering if this is the only document they would ask for or if they will again ask for more once we send this? Any experiences on document requests? We have got the Adelaide team 04. Our CO is J Noble.


----------



## Aus189visa

Gillygirl said:


> We got our CO assigned today. They have asked for our Indian police clearance which we should be able to submit by this weekend. Wondering if this is the only document they would ask for or if they will again ask for more once we send this? Any experiences on document requests? We have got the Adelaide team 04. Our CO is J Noble.


Tats great. You might have missed this to front load.

Wats your time line and occupation code. Sorry can't see signature in mobile app.


----------



## gaurav19sood

Hi all I haven't changed my job since my skill assessment in October 2013. But the CO says that according to ACS statement my experience prior to OCt 2013 deemed me skilled for my category and so any experience after that would be counted for points. 
I wrote to the CO asking details about what he means and inspite of having 6.9 yrs of experience why can't I get the points. He replied stating that ACS has deemed me skilled from Oct 2013 only.

I am trying to call him and explain my situation and tell him that the only other alternative for me to meet the 60 point cutoff is by claiming partner points to my wife who is also working in the same skill as me. But I would need an extension for that. But my badluck is very strong today and nobody is picking the phone.

Anyone has any suggestions. I havbeen assigned Adelaide GSM team 4.

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## Gillygirl

Aus189visa said:


> Tats great. You might have missed this to front load.
> 
> Wats your time line and occupation code. Sorry can't see signature in mobile app.


No we didn't miss it. Sadly the police in India took long only for my husband because he had his passport issued in San Francisco before this. My police clearance was given on the same day. The police station failed to send their verification report so we should be getting the document by today or tomorrow tops. We applied for a mechanical engineer based on the engineering degree. If you go to the tracking sheet the forum has, you'll see our timeline. Plus my signature says it too  

G


----------



## hashtagPR

gaurav19sood said:


> Hi all I haven't changed my job since my skill assessment in October 2013. But the CO says that according to ACS statement my experience prior to OCt 2013 deemed me skilled for my category and so any experience after that would be counted for points.
> I wrote to the CO asking details about what he means and inspite of having 6.9 yrs of experience why can't I get the points. He replied stating that ACS has deemed me skilled from Oct 2013 only.
> 
> I am trying to call him and explain my situation and tell him that the only other alternative for me to meet the 60 point cutoff is by claiming partner points to my wife who is also working in the same skill as me. But I would need an extension for that. But my badluck is very strong today and nobody is picking the phone.
> 
> Anyone has any suggestions. I havbeen assigned Adelaide GSM team 4.
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav



Hey Gaurav,

I faced the same exact and got a direct rejection for 189!
Tried to explain to the CO that i could show additional proof for my 6 yrs exp, but no avail
Not sure if you got rejected or only communication from the CO.
If you need to add your partner points, you would need to go through the whole process again EOI-> Invite-> Apply Visa.


----------



## prseeker

visitkangaroos said:


> My CO is Lina GONTCHAROV from Adelaide Team 8. The documents requested are
> 
> Main Applicant
> 
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> Evidence of Character
> IELTS certificate
> Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
> Evidence of Skills Assessment
> Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience including pay slips, tax assessments and bank statememnts for each year of employment claimed for points
> Evidence of Health
> 
> Secondary Applicant(s)
> 
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> Evidence of Character
> IELTS certificate
> Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
> Evidence of Health
> Evidence of Skills Assessment
> Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
> 
> For my son
> 
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> Evidence of Member of Family Unit
> Evidence of Health
> Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document


It is totally unethical to post CO's name on a public forum . If you have not noticed till now , people only share initials only .


----------



## prseeker

Gillygirl said:


> We got our CO assigned today. They have asked for our Indian police clearance which we should be able to submit by this weekend. Wondering if this is the only document they would ask for or if they will again ask for more once we send this? Any experiences on document requests? We have got the Adelaide team 04. Our CO is J Noble.


Same thing , it is not advisable nor appreciable to post CO's name on a public forum . 

Your user ID is "Gillygirl" why didn't you use your original name for the forum ? Got the drift ?


----------



## visitkangaroos

prseeker said:


> It is totally unethical to post CO's name on a public forum . If you have not noticed till now , people only share initials only .


I apologise but I was not aware of it. I see some people posting the names. I am not able to edit this post either.


----------



## AuzLover

*Urgent Help, Please advise*

Hello Friends,

I was contacted by CO today, the experience I claimed was wrong, whole of my experience was not counted my ACS, see below
*
The ACS skills assessing authority have determined that you are skilled from after June 2009. To be favourable to you I have calculated this skilled period to be from 1 June 2009 to the date immediately before your invitation (10 March 2014) which is 9 March 2014. This is a period of 4 years 9mths and 9 days and not 5 years as claimed.*

Was a mistake from my side, I didnt note that whole of my experience was not counted when I saw all of my experience listed in ACS result. What can I do for now? Need to prove my claimed points in 28days


----------



## Aus189visa

hashtagPR said:


> Hey Gaurav,
> 
> I faced the same exact and got a direct rejection for 189!
> Tried to explain to the CO that i could show additional proof for my 6 yrs exp, but no avail
> Not sure if you got rejected or only communication from the CO.
> If you need to add your partner points, you would need to go through the whole process again EOI-> Invite-> Apply Visa.


Can any agent help Gaurav available claim his points irrespective of AFTER date in his skill assessment letter ?


----------



## pompr

gaurav19sood said:


> Hi all I haven't changed my job since my skill assessment in October 2013. But the CO says that according to ACS statement my experience prior to OCt 2013 deemed me skilled for my category and so any experience after that would be counted for points.
> I wrote to the CO asking details about what he means and inspite of having 6.9 yrs of experience why can't I get the points. He replied stating that ACS has deemed me skilled from Oct 2013 only.
> 
> I am trying to call him and explain my situation and tell him that the only other alternative for me to meet the 60 point cutoff is by claiming partner points to my wife who is also working in the same skill as me. But I would need an extension for that. But my badluck is very strong today and nobody is picking the phone.
> 
> Anyone has any suggestions. I havbeen assigned Adelaide GSM team 4.
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


Gaurav,
Apologies for giving you more bad news. Your CO is right. If you look at your ACS letter, it would have clearly stated that exp from Oct 2013 is deemed skilled. Hence, in your EOI, you should have marked the experience before Oct 2013 as irrelevant, and calimed points for exp post Oct 2013 (which is 0 points).

Again, if you look at the summary criteria on ACS website, it clearly states that for RPL 6 years will be deducted. I also went through RPL. I have 16 yrs exp, and only 10 yrs was deemed skilled.

My personal view is that, you should try to speak to the CO, explain that its a genuine mistake and try to withdraw your Visa application and get a refund. And start the process all over again.


----------



## hashtagPR

AuzLover said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I was contacted by CO today, the experience I claimed was wrong, whole of my experience was not counted my ACS, see below
> *
> The ACS skills assessing authority have determined that you are skilled from after June 2009. To be favourable to you I have calculated this skilled period to be from 1 June 2009 to the date immediately before your invitation (10 March 2014) which is 9 March 2014. This is a period of 4 years 9mths and 9 days and not 5 years as claimed.*
> 
> Was a mistake from my side, I didnt note that whole of my experience was not counted when I saw all of my experience listed in ACS result. What can I do for now? Need to prove my claimed points in 28days



But i see you will only lose 5 points( for 3+ experience) with 4.9 yrs, making your points 60. Which is the minmum you need for the Visa
You can explain to the CO that it was a genuine mistake from your end, and ask if she could go ahead with calculating only 5 points for 4.9 yrs of exp.


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

Just a quick question.

I'm planning to apply for the code: 2613* (Developer Programmer) to be precise.

I got my ACS assessment, 3+years, so i can claim the required points.

My concern is this. I currently have my IELTS score(8.5/9/8/7) and can claim 10 points for that, and with my ACS, i'll come up to 60 points and can raise an EOI, right away.

But i retook my IELTS in the hope of getting a 8 on every section and with that claim 20 points and get up to 70 points.

But that result wont be out till Apr 18 and another 2-3 days for the TRF to be mailed home.

But that's a risk waiting till Apr 18th, in case i dont get all 8's, i've wasted 10 days in which i could have raised an EOI. 

So if I raise an EOI now(and claim 60 points), is it possible to update my IELTS score and claim 20 points for the IELTS after April 18th in case i do get all 8's.

Would appreciate your replies and suggestions.


----------



## hashtagPR

Aus189visa said:


> Can any agent help Gaurav available claim his points irrespective of AFTER date in his skill assessment letter ?


Nope, no one can help when ACS has already deducted 6 yrs of experience.
The DIAC has become strict in this regard.


----------



## AuzLover

Thanks hashtagPR for the response, I already requested as you suggested. CO said he will contact me in coming days. Is it possible to review my ACS assessment? how long will it take? what about the expense?



hashtagPR said:


> But i see you will only lose 5 points( for 3+ experience) with 4.9 yrs, making your points 60. Which is the minmum you need for the Visa
> You can explain to the CO that it was a genuine mistake from your end, and ask if she could go ahead with calculating only 5 points for 4.9 yrs of exp.





AuzLover said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I was contacted by CO today, the experience I claimed was wrong, whole of my experience was not counted my ACS, see below
> *
> The ACS skills assessing authority have determined that you are skilled from after June 2009. To be favourable to you I have calculated this skilled period to be from 1 June 2009 to the date immediately before your invitation (10 March 2014) which is 9 March 2014. This is a period of 4 years 9mths and 9 days and not 5 years as claimed.*
> 
> Was a mistake from my side, I didnt note that whole of my experience was not counted when I saw all of my experience listed in ACS result. What can I do for now? Need to prove my claimed points in 28days


----------



## pompr

hashtagPR said:


> But i see you will only lose 5 points( for 3+ experience) with 4.9 yrs, making your points 60. Which is the minmum you need for the Visa
> You can explain to the CO that it was a genuine mistake from your end, and ask if she could go ahead with calculating only 5 points for 4.9 yrs of exp.


Sorry - again giving bad news. 
There have been cases where what you said above (reduce from 65 to 60 points and get visa) have happened, but I think that was in the past. Off late, with the invitation process being very competitive, they have become strict with points and evidence. Basically, if you had only 60 points, you would not have got an invite. You jumped the queue by claiming 65 points. Hence, they require you to prove all the points you claimed in your EOI or its a reject.

I would leave the decision to you. The options are:
1) Acknowledge its a genuine mistake, and withdraw your application and ask for refund. Not gauranteed that this will happen. They might still reject and not refund.
2) Try negotiating for 60 points and try for visa and face potential rejection.


----------



## hashtagPR

AuzLover said:


> Thanks hashtagPR for the response, I already requested as you suggested. CO said he will contact me in coming days. Is it possible to review my ACS assessment? how long will it take? what about the expense?



Not sure if they would increase your experience
ACS deducts the experience based on your Graduation.
Im guessing you either have a non-ICT degree(non-IT degree, they cut 6 yrs) which led to deduction of exp or if IT, 2 years is deducted anyway

In case you hadnt included any experience/additional degree for ACS, you could get it included, but otherwise no point.

But probably just to make sure, you COULD call up ACS and check too.
All the best


----------



## hashtagPR

pompr said:


> Sorry - again giving bad news.
> There have been cases where what you said above (reduce from 65 to 60 points and get visa) have happened, but I think that was in the past. Off late, with the invitation process being very competitive, they have become strict with points and evidence. Basically, if you had only 60 points, you would not have got an invite. You jumped the queue by claiming 65 points. Hence, they require you to prove all the points you claimed in your EOI or its a reject.
> 
> I would leave the decision to you. The options are:
> 1) Acknowledge its a genuine mistake, and withdraw your application and ask for refund. Not gauranteed that this will happen. They might still reject and not refund.
> 2) Try negotiating for 60 points and try for visa and face potential rejection.




I have seen a lot of cases( including mine!!) where points were reduced(65 to 60) and visa granted, if you accepted that i was a genuine mistake over claiming points.
Translating the ACS experience to points is pretty tricky, if your not using an agent and doing it by yourself.
CO's are pretty understanding and do consider


----------



## p_sherman

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> I'm planning to apply for the code: 2613* (Developer Programmer) to be precise.
> 
> I got my ACS assessment, 3+years, so i can claim the required points.
> 
> My concern is this. I currently have my IELTS score(8.5/9/8/7) and can claim 10 points for that, and with my ACS, i'll come up to 60 points and can raise an EOI, right away.
> 
> But i retook my IELTS in the hope of getting a 8 on every section and with that claim 20 points and get up to 70 points.
> 
> But that result wont be out till Apr 18 and another 2-3 days for the TRF to be mailed home.
> 
> But that's a risk waiting till Apr 18th, in case i dont get all 8's, i've wasted 10 days in which i could have raised an EOI.
> 
> So if I raise an EOI now(and claim 60 points), is it possible to update my IELTS score and claim 20 points for the IELTS after April 18th in case i do get all 8's.
> 
> Would appreciate your replies and suggestions.


I don't see why that's not doable. In any case, if you were to put in an EOI today and update it after the 18th, the date of effect should be the new date (post-18th) anyway.
To my knowledge, it has the same effect as withdrawing your EOI and putting in a new one.

What you CANNOT do, however, is to claim 20 points today based on a speculative IELTS 8, even if you get it eventually.


----------



## p_sherman

hashtagPR said:


> I have seen a lot of cases( including mine!!) where points were reduced(65 to 60) and visa granted, if you accepted that i was a genuine mistake over claiming points
> CO's are pretty understanding and do consider


While I can't comment on the other cases, I believe that in your case, 60 or 65 points would have made no difference as the 190 gets invited as soon as you get state nomination, not based on queues like the 189.


----------



## rajforu86

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> I'm planning to apply for the code: 2613* (Developer Programmer) to be precise.
> 
> I got my ACS assessment, 3+years, so i can claim the required points.
> 
> My concern is this. I currently have my IELTS score(8.5/9/8/7) and can claim 10 points for that, and with my ACS, i'll come up to 60 points and can raise an EOI, right away.
> 
> But i retook my IELTS in the hope of getting a 8 on every section and with that claim 20 points and get up to 70 points.
> 
> But that result wont be out till Apr 18 and another 2-3 days for the TRF to be mailed home.
> 
> But that's a risk waiting till Apr 18th, in case i dont get all 8's, i've wasted 10 days in which i could have raised an EOI.
> 
> So if I raise an EOI now(and claim 60 points), is it possible to update my IELTS score and claim 20 points for the IELTS after April 18th in case i do get all 8's.
> 
> Would appreciate your replies and suggestions.


Hi
Once you apply EOI ..you would not be able to update your IELTS result...if you want to update then again you need to apply fresh EOI..I guess
Raj


----------



## poohbear

pompr said:


> Sorry - again giving bad news.
> There have been cases where what you said above (reduce from 65 to 60 points and get visa) have happened, but I think that was in the past. Off late, with the invitation process being very competitive, they have become strict with points and evidence. Basically, if you had only 60 points, you would not have got an invite. You jumped the queue by claiming 65 points. Hence, they require you to prove all the points you claimed in your EOI or its a reject.
> 
> I would leave the decision to you. The options are:
> 1) Acknowledge its a genuine mistake, and withdraw your application and ask for refund. Not gauranteed that this will happen. They might still reject and not refund.
> 2) Try negotiating for 60 points and try for visa and face potential rejection.


Hi All I have a similar question

I submitted my EOI for 65 points for 261313. Not got an invite yet(hoping for the best).

In my ACS letter it says employment after April 2013 is valid. ( employent outside Aus). Which means I don't qualify for work experience points, since I need 3 yrs of work experience outside Aus after ACS subtracts 2.

In the letter it says
03/11-09/11(6 months)
10/11-01/14(2years 3months). Current work

In my EOI in the section for work experience for last ten years I put it as 10/11-Present as it said to leave end date blank if I am still employed there. Or shud I ve put it as per my ACS. Though it makes no difference to my points eitherway.

Would really appreciate the inputs of the wise sages.

Thaaankaaaa
Cheers


----------



## mainak

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> Once you apply EOI ..you would not be able to update your IELTS result...if you want to update then again you need to apply fresh EOI..I guess
> Raj


Truth is totally opposite - until you are getting invited... you can change every damn thing at your EOI


----------



## hashtagPR

p_sherman said:


> While I can't comment on the other cases, I believe that in your case, 60 or 65 points would have made no difference as the 190 gets invited as soon as you get state nomination, not based on queues like the 189.


Hmmm..valid point that too.

In my mail from my CO about over-claiming points, she did say 'You eventually would have got the invite based on 60 points too'.

But i hope this info at least helps any 189 applicant in the same situation


----------



## hashtagPR

poohbear said:


> Hi All I have a similar question
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 65 points for 261313. Not got an invite yet(hoping for the best).
> 
> In my ACS letter it says employment after April 2013 is valid. ( employent outside Aus). Which means I don't qualify for work experience points, since I need 3 yrs of work experience outside Aus after ACS subtracts 2.
> 
> In the letter it says
> 03/11-09/11(6 months)
> 10/11-01/14(2years 3months). Current work
> 
> In my EOI in the section for work experience for last ten years I put it as 10/11-Present as it said to leave end date blank if I am still employed there. Or shud I ve put it as per my ACS. Though it makes no difference to my points eitherway.
> 
> Would really appreciate the inputs of the wise sages.
> 
> Thaaankaaaa
> Cheers





You would get an invite with 65, but the CO would reject the non-ACS experience!
Did the same and got a direct rejection( loss of money /heartache)
Suggest you change your EOI or compensate for the lost points somewhere else if you dont have the minimum 60 points, minus the lost experience.
All the best


----------



## poohbear

hashtagPR said:


> You would get an invite with 65, but the CO would reject the non-ACS experience!
> Did the same and got a direct rejection( loss of money /heartache)
> Suggest you change your EOI or compensate for the lost points somewhere else if you dont have the minimum 60 points, minus the lost experience.
> All the best
> All the best


Thanks HashTagPR but my 65 points is without work experience.

Age 30
Degree 15
IELTS 20
Work experience 0
Total 65.

My certified experience April 2013 till Jan 2014. So that's 9 months, which does not qualify for any points.

But in MY EOI section for work experience last ten years instead of Jan 2014 as end date I kept it as blank. Points wise I don't get anything more. As all my experience is outside Aus.

In the form it said if currently employed keep it as blank so I did.no wonder if I shud ve put end date as acs end date,though I don't get any points for it.


----------



## Gillygirl

prseeker said:


> Same thing , it is not advisable nor appreciable to post CO's name on a public forum .
> 
> Your user ID is "Gillygirl" why didn't you use your original name for the forum ? Got the drift ?


Pardon my ignorance, but I don't quite understand why my original name is required on the forum? Aren't we all on username basis? Also, I've only given you the initial of my CO too. Wondering if there is something I'm not seeing here... Will be glad to change anything I can.

Cheers
G


----------



## sid.sami

Hi, i have a quick question...i have been working as HR Advisor for past 8years, in the same organisation but the VETASSESS assessed my experience 3years in past 5years. I mentioned my experience 8years in my EOI and also state nomination application, as I do not see a point in not claiming points for my complete experience especially when it is in the same organisation? 
Please advice.


----------



## Santhosh.15

sid.sami said:


> Hi, i have a quick question...i have been working as HR Advisor for past 8years, in the same organisation but the VETASSESS assessed my experience 3years in past 5years. I mentioned my experience 8years in my EOI and also state nomination application, as I do not see a point in not claiming points for my complete experience especially when it is in the same organisation?
> Please advice.


Vetasess for certain occupations only assess minimum required years as per thier guidelines. If education in highly relevant they assess 1 year else 3 years.

However, we can claim points for the entire experience with sufficient documentation. It is the case with me as well.

Yet to get PR though, have lodged Visa.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## prseeker

Gillygirl said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but I don't quite understand why my original name is required on the forum? Aren't we all on username basis? Also, I've only given you the initial of my CO too. Wondering if there is something I'm not seeing here... Will be glad to change anything I can.
> 
> Cheers
> G


No you didn't get me , you registered on this forum with a username "Gillygirl" because most likely you were not comfortable to reveal your identity on a internet forum . 

Similarly we should respect the privacy of CO's by not revealing their name on public platform .

Stay Blessed 
PD


----------



## ggupta002

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> I'm planning to apply for the code: 2613* (Developer Programmer) to be precise.
> 
> I got my ACS assessment, 3+years, so i can claim the required points.
> 
> My concern is this. I currently have my IELTS score(8.5/9/8/7) and can claim 10 points for that, and with my ACS, i'll come up to 60 points and can raise an EOI, right away.
> 
> But i retook my IELTS in the hope of getting a 8 on every section and with that claim 20 points and get up to 70 points.
> 
> But that result wont be out till Apr 18 and another 2-3 days for the TRF to be mailed home.
> 
> But that's a risk waiting till Apr 18th, in case i dont get all 8's, i've wasted 10 days in which i could have raised an EOI.
> 
> So if I raise an EOI now(and claim 60 points), is it possible to update my IELTS score and claim 20 points for the IELTS after April 18th in case i do get all 8's.
> 
> Would appreciate your replies and suggestions.



If you havent submitted EOI yet, then I would suggest you wait till your IELTS results are out. Alternately, you can submit EOI now with 60 points and can later update your EOI with 70 points. Only difference in 2nd case will be that your date of submitting EOI will change.


----------



## prseeker

battulas78 said:


> Vetasess for certain occupations only assess minimum required years as per thier guidelines. If education in highly relevant they assess 1 year else 3 years.
> 
> However, we can claim points for the entire experience with sufficient documentation. It is the case with me as well.
> 
> Yet to get PR though, have lodged Visa.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


Any news on CO front ? Some people here who filed Visa around mid of March got CO allocated .


----------



## smartamrit

Hi All, 
All the best for upcoming invitation round. 

I have very small doubt. I completed by Bachelor of Information Technology in Australia. Studied one and half year in ***** and two years in **** University.

When filling I mentioned only the second university as I got graduation from the second university. 

Do we need to mention the first university as well in the qualification as I used the credit point to continue my studies in second university.

Please clear my doubt.


----------



## hashtagPR

poohbear said:


> Thanks HashTagPR but my 65 points is without work experience.
> 
> Age 30
> Degree 15
> IELTS 20
> Work experience 0
> Total 65.
> 
> My certified experience April 2013 till Jan 2014. So that's 9 months, which does not qualify for any points.
> 
> But in MY EOI section for work experience last ten years instead of Jan 2014 as end date I kept it as blank. Points wise I don't get anything more. As all my experience is outside Aus.
> 
> In the form it said if currently employed keep it as blank so I did.no wonder if I shud ve put end date as acs end date,though I don't get any points for it.


Thats awesome!
You can put your date of eoi submission as thats what would be considered for your invite


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Any news on CO front ? Some people here who filed Visa around mid of March got CO allocated .


Well, no news yet. But yes, recently we have been witnessing 190 grants and Co allocation.

I lodged visa on 22nd March, i guess you did a day earlier. So, good luck, keep us informed.

By the way, i applied PCC yesterday, thanks for your help. Also, generated ereferral letter for medicals. Hopefully, by mid next week, i would have frontloaded all documents. (As per my knowledge)

Fingers crossed, till July !! 

Good luck to you as well.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## sid.sami

battulas78 said:


> Vetasess for certain occupations only assess minimum required years as per thier guidelines. If education in highly relevant they assess 1 year else 3 years.
> 
> However, we can claim points for the entire experience with sufficient documentation. It is the case with me as well.
> 
> Yet to get PR though, have lodged Visa.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


Thank you so much Santhosh! you saved me from a panic attack..
i was allocated a CO just yesterday for state sponsorship..n i had been calm before that...but since yesterday i have been panicking about petty stuff...including this experience points... 
Good Luck with your visa..  n thanks again..


----------



## Santhosh.15

sid.sami said:


> Thank you so much Santhosh! you saved me from a panic attack..
> i was allocated a CO just yesterday for state sponsorship..n i had been calm before that...but since yesterday i have been panicking about petty stuff...including this experience points...
> Good Luck with your visa..  n thanks again..


No worries buddy.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## Gillygirl

prseeker said:


> Any news on CO front ? Some people here who filed Visa around mid of March got CO allocated .


From what I have noticed...( and seeing that you haven't competed your PCC and meds) I guess it's better you finish your PCC and meds. That way the COs are pushed to take up your case. I read on another forum that they have targets too and getting the main docs such as PCC and meds done, makes it that much easier for them to push your case across and achieve their targets. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ausexpat009

*Grant*

Hello all,

Thought of sharing my visa grant news with you all. :cheer2:

I got my visa grant today from team 4 Adelaide, Got first mail from CO yesterday asking to do medicals. I had already completed medicals on 2nd April but result was uploaded by clinic today morning. I sent an email to CO in the afternoon informing the same and she sent a grant letter after 10 minuets . My timelines below in signature....

All the best to those awaiting CO, good luck for those awaiting invite.....


This forum is a one stop shop for all your queries. Keep going guys.....


----------



## lovetosmack

battulas78 said:


> No worries buddy.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


Hey Santosh.. btw who were the 190 grant receivers? Anyone who applied in 2014 have got the grant ? 

The combined excel sheet '189 - 190 Aspirants Club' doesn't show any 190'ers from 2014 who got a grant. Is it outdated ? Also I don't see anyone who got 190 grant (except for askchennai) in the spreadsheet prseeker is maintaining.


----------



## as1984

lovetosmack said:


> Hey Santosh.. btw who were the 190 grant receivers? Anyone who applied in 2014 have got the grant ?
> 
> The combined excel sheet '189 - 190 Aspirants Club' doesn't show any 190'ers from
> 2014 who got a grant. Is it outdated ? Also I don't see anyone who got 190 grant (except for askchennai) in the spreadsheet prseeker is maintaining.


Mate just saw the tracker that Prseeker is maintaining...askchennai got his 190 grant on 31st March..He lodged visa on 20th Feb'14..But i guess the process is kinda slow for 190 so lot of waiting to be done indeed......


----------



## Gillygirl

Ausexpat009 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thought of sharing my visa grant news with you all. :cheer2:
> 
> I got my visa grant today from team 4 Adelaide, Got first mail from CO yesterday asking to do medicals. I had already completed medicals on 2nd April but result was uploaded by clinic today morning. I sent an email to CO in the afternoon informing the same and she sent a grant letter after 10 minuets . My timelines below in signature....
> 
> All the best to those awaiting CO, good luck for those awaiting invite.....
> 
> 
> This forum is a one stop shop for all your queries. Keep going guys.....


Congrats! That was really quick response from the CO's team! Pretty awesome for you i must say! 

Cheers!
G


----------



## Aus189visa

Ausexpat009 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thought of sharing my visa grant news with you all. :cheer2:
> 
> I got my visa grant today from team 4 Adelaide, Got first mail from CO yesterday asking to do medicals. I had already completed medicals on 2nd April but result was uploaded by clinic today morning. I sent an email to CO in the afternoon informing the same and she sent a grant letter after 10 minuets . My timelines below in signature....
> 
> All the best to those awaiting CO, good luck for those awaiting invite.....
> 
> 
> This forum is a one stop shop for all your queries. Keep going guys.....



congrats... tats a great news and one of the quicker grants.


----------



## chiku2006

Ausexpat009 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thought of sharing my visa grant news with you all. :cheer2:
> 
> I got my visa grant today from team 4 Adelaide, Got first mail from CO yesterday asking to do medicals. I had already completed medicals on 2nd April but result was uploaded by clinic today morning. I sent an email to CO in the afternoon informing the same and she sent a grant letter after 10 minuets . My timelines below in signature....
> 
> All the best to those awaiting CO, good luck for those awaiting invite.....
> 
> 
> This forum is a one stop shop for all your queries. Keep going guys.....


All the best mate, I believe yours was an onshore application, right?

I must say 189 is on fire.. wake up 190


----------



## Santhosh.15

lovetosmack said:


> Hey Santosh.. btw who were the 190 grant receivers? Anyone who applied in 2014 have got the grant ?
> 
> The combined excel sheet '189 - 190 Aspirants Club' doesn't show any 190'ers from 2014 who got a grant. Is it outdated ? Also I don't see anyone who got 190 grant (except for askchennai) in the spreadsheet prseeker is maintaining.


Hi buddy

I do not remember exactly, but in one of the threads i noticed someone who lodged 11th March has been allocoated CO.

Since i operate on phone, quite difficult to go back pages.

But for sure, there is movement in 190 as well, it is slow though.

Good luck to everyone.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

Ausexpat009 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thought of sharing my visa grant news with you all. :cheer2:
> 
> I got my visa grant today from team 4 Adelaide, Got first mail from CO yesterday asking to do medicals. I had already completed medicals on 2nd April but result was uploaded by clinic today morning. I sent an email to CO in the afternoon informing the same and she sent a grant letter after 10 minuets . My timelines below in signature....
> 
> All the best to those awaiting CO, good luck for those awaiting invite.....
> 
> This forum is a one stop shop for all your queries. Keep going guys.....


Hey, Woowwww that was super quick response. Congrats.

Santhosh


----------



## as1984

as1984 said:


> Mate just saw the tracker that Prseeker is maintaining...askchennai got his 190 grant on 31st March..He lodged visa on 20th Feb'14..But i guess the process is kinda slow for 190 so lot of waiting to be done indeed......


My bad...he lodged in 2013....i dont think there have been any grants for people who lodged 190 in 2014 till date....


----------



## as1984

Ausexpat009 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thought of sharing my visa grant news with you all. :cheer2:
> 
> I got my visa grant today from team 4 Adelaide, Got first mail from CO yesterday asking to do medicals. I had already completed medicals on 2nd April but result was uploaded by clinic today morning. I sent an email to CO in the afternoon informing the same and she sent a grant letter after 10 minuets . My timelines below in signature....
> 
> All the best to those awaiting CO, good luck for those awaiting invite.....
> 
> 
> This forum is a one stop shop for all your queries. Keep going guys.....


That was super quick !!!! Congrats and best wishes for your new life in Oz land......


----------



## lovetosmack

as1984 said:


> My bad...he lodged in 2013....i dont think there have been any grants for people who lodged 190 in 2014 till date....


Yes. That's what I see. No grants for 190'ers who have lodged in 2014.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

as1984 said:


> My bad...he lodged in 2013....i dont think there have been any grants for people who lodged 190 in 2014 till date....





lovetosmack said:


> Yes. That's what I see. No grants for 190'ers who have lodged in 2014.


There were.... but just a couple.


----------



## chiku2006

Deejay_TNT said:


> There were.... but just a couple.


Something is better than nothing, think positive dude !


----------



## mahesh2013

Status -

ICT Security Specialist - 262112

EOI filed on - 4th March 2014

Invitation received - 9th April 2014

State - Victoria


----------



## poohbear

mahesh2013 said:


> Status -
> 
> ICT Security Specialist - 262112
> 
> EOI filed on - 4th March 2014
> 
> Invitation received - 9th April 2014
> 
> State - Victoria


Nice one!! Cheers


----------



## gkkumar

Ausexpat009 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thought of sharing my visa grant news with you all. :cheer2:
> 
> I got my visa grant today from team 4 Adelaide, Got first mail from CO yesterday asking to do medicals. I had already completed medicals on 2nd April but result was uploaded by clinic today morning. I sent an email to CO in the afternoon informing the same and she sent a grant letter after 10 minuets . My timelines below in signature....
> 
> All the best to those awaiting CO, good luck for those awaiting invite.....
> 
> 
> This forum is a one stop shop for all your queries. Keep going guys.....


Congratulations !!


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Ausexpat009 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thought of sharing my visa grant news with you all. :cheer2:
> 
> I got my visa grant today from team 4 Adelaide, Got first mail from CO yesterday asking to do medicals. I had already completed medicals on 2nd April but result was uploaded by clinic today morning. I sent an email to CO in the afternoon informing the same and she sent a grant letter after 10 minuets . My timelines below in signature....
> 
> All the best to those awaiting CO, good luck for those awaiting invite.....
> 
> 
> This forum is a one stop shop for all your queries. Keep going guys.....


Congrats! That was quite a fast Grant!


----------



## AuzLover

Ausexpat009 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thought of sharing my visa grant news with you all. :cheer2:
> 
> I got my visa grant today from team 4 Adelaide, Got first mail from CO yesterday asking to do medicals. I had already completed medicals on 2nd April but result was uploaded by clinic today morning. I sent an email to CO in the afternoon informing the same and she sent a grant letter after 10 minuets . My timelines below in signature....
> 
> All the best to those awaiting CO, good luck for those awaiting invite.....
> 
> 
> This forum is a one stop shop for all your queries. Keep going guys.....


Great! Congrats dear! :cheer2:


----------



## mghazal

Wohoo!! I just got my grant today


----------



## rohit1_sharma

mghazal said:


> Wohoo!! I just got my grant today


Congrats! Good to see some grants this week!


----------



## chiku2006

mghazal said:


> Wohoo!! I just got my grant today


Congrats, is it 189 or 190?


----------



## huzefa85

Wow, lot of grants this week. Congrats to all who got their grants  
Wish you a lot of luck for your travel and new life in Australia 

From what I see, after the CO is assigned it is taking only 1-2 weeks for the grant (provided all your documents are available). That's pretty fast.


----------



## rajforu86

Ausexpat009 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thought of sharing my visa grant news with you all. :cheer2:
> 
> I got my visa grant today from team 4 Adelaide, Got first mail from CO yesterday asking to do medicals. I had already completed medicals on 2nd April but result was uploaded by clinic today morning. I sent an email to CO in the afternoon informing the same and she sent a grant letter after 10 minuets . My timelines below in signature....
> 
> All the best to those awaiting CO, good luck for those awaiting invite.....
> 
> This forum is a one stop shop for all your queries. Keep going guys.....


Hi
Can you please post your details..like which visa and all dates..since I m login through cell can't see your signature..
Raj


----------



## DivineGrace

mghazal said:


> Wohoo!! I just got my grant today


Congrats !!! 

Did you claim work exp points , and if yes what docs u submitted for claiming it


----------



## rajforu86

mghazal said:


> Wohoo!! I just got my grant today


Hi
Congrats

Can you share your details like type of visa, all dates..
Raj


----------



## sush.d

lovetosmack said:


> Hey Santosh.. btw who were the 190 grant receivers? Anyone who applied in 2014 have got the grant ?
> 
> The combined excel sheet '189 - 190 Aspirants Club' doesn't show any 190'ers from 2014 who got a grant. Is it outdated ? Also I don't see anyone who got 190 grant (except for askchennai) in the spreadsheet prseeker is maintaining.


I applied for 190, onshore in 5th march got the grant on 31st march. I did update the spreadsheet the same day but looks like none noticed it. I have been a quiet member of this thread so I thought of not saying anything here. I am guessing if i have got the grant then 190 is on move. Its moving quite fast if you ask me. Hope I helped someone curious about the 190 visa. 
Cheers


----------



## chiku2006

sush.d said:


> I applied for 190, onshore in 5th march got the grant on 31st march. I did update the spreadsheet the same day but looks like none noticed it. I have been a quiet member of this thread so I thought of not saying anything here. I am guessing if i have got the grant then 190 is on move. Its moving quite fast if you ask me. Hope I helped someone curious about the 190 visa.
> Cheers


Cheers mate and all the best !!


----------



## maq_qatar

sush.d said:


> I applied for 190, onshore in 5th march got the grant on 31st march. I did update the spreadsheet the same day but looks like none noticed it. I have been a quiet member of this thread so I thought of not saying anything here. I am guessing if i have got the grant then 190 is on move. Its moving quite fast if you ask me. Hope I helped someone curious about the 190 visa.
> Cheers


Congratulation for speedy grant


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

I started filling out my EOI and as per my calculations I should get 60 points, but it gives me 65.

I'm guessing this is because of the employment history section.

Now it mentions that we need to fill in the *complete employment history* for the last 10 years. 
My total experience is around 5.5 years and after ACS assessment its around 3.5.

So should i just fill in the 3.5 years ACS approved in the assessment or my complete employment history, since it is asking for the complete history.

Would really appreciate help on this one.

Thanks


----------



## maq_qatar

mghazal said:


> Wohoo!! I just got my grant today


Congratulation  :clap2:


----------



## Alnaibii

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I started filling out my EOI and as per my calculations I should get 60 points, but it gives me 65.
> 
> I'm guessing this is because of the employment history section.
> 
> Now it mentions that we need to fill in the *complete employment history* for the last 10 years.
> My total experience is around 5.5 years and after ACS assessment its around 3.5.
> 
> So should i just fill in the 3.5 years ACS approved in the assessment or my complete employment history, since it is asking for the complete history.
> 
> Would really appreciate help on this one.
> 
> Thanks


You should tick as RELATED only the experience recognized by ACS.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Are there any participants who got a grant (Subclass 190) in April'14?

I completed submission of my USA PCC only last week, however the application was submitted in the month of January itself. Got a response mentioning state sponsorship closure, and that there is no timeline attached to processing the grant requests right now.. 

Though it looks like a standard response, just checking to see if there are grants being issued at this time or not...


----------



## Ozbabe

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> Once you apply EOI ..you would not be able to update your IELTS result...if you want to update then again you need to apply fresh EOI..I guess
> Raj


Nope, One can update EOI until day of invite.


----------



## Ozbabe

Ausexpat009 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thought of sharing my visa grant news with you all. :cheer2:
> 
> I got my visa grant today from team 4 Adelaide, Got first mail from CO yesterday asking to do medicals. I had already completed medicals on 2nd April but result was uploaded by clinic today morning. I sent an email to CO in the afternoon informing the same and she sent a grant letter after 10 minuets . My timelines below in signature....
> 
> All the best to those awaiting CO, good luck for those awaiting invite.....
> 
> 
> This forum is a one stop shop for all your queries. Keep going guys.....


Congrats! There goes another 189!

Best wishes for your future in Oz


----------



## Ozbabe

mghazal said:


> Wohoo!! I just got my grant today


Congrats! 189 visas are 'IT'


----------



## Ozbabe

sush.d said:


> I applied for 190, onshore in 5th march got the grant on 31st march. I did update the spreadsheet the same day but looks like none noticed it. I have been a quiet member of this thread so I thought of not saying anything here. I am guessing if i have got the grant then 190 is on move. Its moving quite fast if you ask me. Hope I helped someone curious about the 190 visa.
> Cheers


Congrats and thanks for sharing


----------



## prseeker

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I started filling out my EOI and as per my calculations I should get 60 points, but it gives me 65.
> 
> I'm guessing this is because of the employment history section.
> 
> Now it mentions that we need to fill in the *complete employment history* for the last 10 years.
> My total experience is around 5.5 years and after ACS assessment its around 3.5.
> 
> So should i just fill in the 3.5 years ACS approved in the assessment or my complete employment history, since it is asking for the complete history.
> 
> Would really appreciate help on this one.
> 
> Thanks


Fill complete employment history , just mark the experience not considered by ACS as *IRRELEVANT*


----------



## lv1982

So the below should be correct,

ACS mentioned the following,
*The following employment after August 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level
*
Employer name
Company 1
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?
No
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)
15/10/2007
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)
30/01/2009

Employer name
* Company 2*
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?
No
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)
02/11/2009
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)
31/08/2010

Employer name
* Company 2*
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?
Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)
01/09/2010
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)
25/02/2011

Employer name
Company 3
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?
Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)
28/02/2011
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)
30/04/2013

Employer name
Company 4
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?
Yes
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)
03/06/2013
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) 



Alnaibii said:


> You should tick as RELATED only the experience recognized by ACS.


----------



## Alnaibii

Guess so


----------



## Santhosh.15

sush.d said:


> I applied for 190, onshore in 5th march got the grant on 31st march. I did update the spreadsheet the same day but looks like none noticed it. I have been a quiet member of this thread so I thought of not saying anything here. I am guessing if i have got the grant then 190 is on move. Its moving quite fast if you ask me. Hope I helped someone curious about the 190 visa.
> Cheers


Congrats buddy. 

That was bullet fast grant for 190 i guess. Does put speculations around 190 to rest. Well, can argue it is an Onshore case. Nevertheless, as you rightly pointed out, there is progress, atleast that is what i want to believe.

Guys, Chill, anywhich ways, We are not more than 3 months away from Securing PR.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## jrmoorthy75

Dear seniors,

I have received invitation for 189 visa on 10/03/2014 for 233512 and submitted visa application on 26/03/2014. Then, I started to uploaded my documents into immi account on 30/03/2014. While uploading, I made couple of mistakes. 
Ex. 1) Uploaded my work experience documents, pay slips and tax documents to "Document Evidence type - Australia" instead of "Document Evidence type - Overseas". 
Ex.2) Uploaded my passport into my wife's documents. Thereafter I have uploaded her passport too. Means her list contains two passports. 
Do you think I should submit/upload form 1023 or any other form to identify these silly mistakes? Is there any way we could delete such mistakenly uploaded documents? Is it necessary to inform upfront or wait for CO's comments? 

Please advise the best way forward.

Kind regards
Jrmoorthy75


----------



## lv1982

*EOI - Invite Process*

Hey Guys,

I just submitted my EOI. Since it doesn't really ask for one's email address during this process, if I do get an invite how would i find out?

As in do i have to keep checking the status by logging into Skill Select?

Would appreciate your answers.

Thanks


----------



## OZdream123

jrmoorthy75 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> I have received invitation for 189 visa on 10/03/2014 for 233512 and submitted visa application on 26/03/2014. Then, I started to uploaded my documents into immi account on 30/03/2014. While uploading, I made couple of mistakes.
> Ex. 1) Uploaded my work experience documents, pay slips and tax documents to "Document Evidence type - Australia" instead of "Document Evidence type - Overseas".
> Ex.2) Uploaded my passport into my wife's documents. Thereafter I have uploaded her passport too. Means her list contains two passports.
> Do you think I should submit/upload form 1023 or any other form to identify these silly mistakes? Is there any way we could delete such mistakenly uploaded documents? Is it necessary to inform upfront or wait for CO's comments?
> 
> Please advise the best way forward.
> 
> Kind regards
> Jrmoorthy75



Hi, I had also uploaded some incorrect documents, and from reading older posts, filled in form 1023 and uploaded it..


----------



## AuzLover

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just submitted my EOI. Since it doesn't really ask for one's email address during this process, if I do get an invite how would i find out?
> 
> As in do i have to keep checking the status by logging into Skill Select?
> 
> Would appreciate your answers.
> 
> Thanks


You might have entered your email id when you created the account. During EOI submit there are no fields to fill in email id


----------



## OZdream123

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just submitted my EOI. Since it doesn't really ask for one's email address during this process, if I do get an invite how would i find out?
> 
> As in do i have to keep checking the status by logging into Skill Select?
> 
> Would appreciate your answers.
> 
> Thanks


You will get an email.


----------



## gaurav19sood

huzefa85 said:


> Some CO's are really adjusting, so, do tell him that this was an honest mistake. And then let him know, that your wife is also in the same field and you can get her assessment done and complete the 60 points.
> Without 60 points, he also cannot do anything, as you will not be qualified to apply.
> 
> Do check with him, if there is an option for refund. If that is possible, you can also file a new EOI, apply for state sponsorship and get the extra 5 points.


Thanks guys. I have been writing to my CO in these 2 days and it appears that it was my mistake to have misunderstood the ACS result. However I have now requested him to consider my case as a genuine mistake and grant me extension so that I can claim my wife's points for partner.
I have also written to ACS asking about what can't they consider my 6 years exp as skilled employment. Let's see what my CO says tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed.


----------



## prseeker

It's been an amazing week , so many people getting their grants . I really hope that this momentum is maintained till the time each and everyone of us get their grants . 

Guys please be extra cautious while filing your EOI's . I have seen so many cases where people over claimed the points as they didn't read the ACS assessment letter correctly .
Just remember that ACS mention your overall work experience but they do let you know from which date they consider it as relevant .

It's disheartening to see soo much of money going down the drain .


----------



## maq_qatar

jrmoorthy75 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> I have received invitation for 189 visa on 10/03/2014 for 233512 and submitted visa application on 26/03/2014. Then, I started to uploaded my documents into immi account on 30/03/2014. While uploading, I made couple of mistakes.
> Ex. 1) Uploaded my work experience documents, pay slips and tax documents to "Document Evidence type - Australia" instead of "Document Evidence type - Overseas".
> Ex.2) Uploaded my passport into my wife's documents. Thereafter I have uploaded her passport too. Means her list contains two passports.
> Do you think I should submit/upload form 1023 or any other form to identify these silly mistakes? Is there any way we could delete such mistakenly uploaded documents? Is it necessary to inform upfront or wait for CO's comments?
> 
> Please advise the best way forward.
> 
> Kind regards
> Jrmoorthy75


It’s always preferable to take precautionary step. Fill form 1023 and upload as soon as possible.


----------



## gaurav19sood

prseeker said:


> It's been an amazing week , so many people getting their grants . I really hope that this momentum is maintained till the time each and everyone of us get their grants .
> 
> Guys please be extra cautious while filing your EOI's . I have seen so many cases where people over claimed the points as they didn't read the ACS assessment letter correctly .
> Just remember that ACS mention your overall work experience but they do let you know from which date they consider it as relevant .
> 
> It's disheartening to see soo much of money going down the drain .


Very important to read each and every minute detail. I have lost all hope now and all the effort of the last 2 years Is gone in van now. CO has asked me to either provide proof of my employment or withdraw my application. I have requested him to atleat refund my visa fees. I am not very hopeful.


----------



## ajaro

*Finally got my PR*

HI guys ,
Just wanted to let you guys know i got my PR yesterday finally, I had applied on 10th March and got it on 9th so within a month thats not bad .
Hope you guys also get urs as soon as possible.

Thanks to all the forum members for all your support


----------



## haisergeant

gaurav19sood said:


> Very important to read each and every minute detail. I have lost all hope now and all the effort of the last 2 years Is gone in van now. CO has asked me to either provide proof of my employment or withdraw my application. I have requested him to atleat refund my visa fees. I am not very hopeful.


I am sorry with your situation. However, try your best, I think you can withdraw and reapply again, is there any problems with this way? You have tried in 2 years, therefore I hope you won't give up your Aussie dream.


----------



## ashkrs

*PCC for Spouse*

Do we need to apply PCC for spouse also.
I am apply for PR in Australia with my wife and 2 kids
Please help.


----------



## yooun88

Hi,

Could anyone please tag the link for the spreadsheet for 189 visa application and grant details?

Thank you


----------



## gaurav7172

ashkrs said:


> Do we need to apply PCC for spouse also.
> I am apply for PR in Australia with my wife and 2 kids
> Please help.


yes pcc for everyone. what job code are you applying for. have you got your acs cleared yet.


----------



## gaurav7172

gaurav19sood said:


> Very important to read each and every minute detail. I have lost all hope now and all the effort of the last 2 years Is gone in van now. CO has asked me to either provide proof of my employment or withdraw my application. I have requested him to atleat refund my visa fees. I am not very hopeful.


sorry to hear that sood boy. its very difficult to come to australia now. 
False declaration is a legal offence. also if anyone has 7 to 8 years of experience, thats not enough now as ACS will deduct 2 to 5 years from that as it happened in my friends case and he has also lost all hope now. So unless if you are direct descendant of queen elizabeth with english score in each module of 8 or 9 (as that will give u 20 points but its also very tough), think several times before applying for PR as you may loose your hard earned money. any one with greater experience of 10 to 14 years will have age greater than 32 and will loose 5 points in age criteria but will get 15 points in experience. so they still may fall short of 60 points. the system is tough and trickier now.


----------



## ashkrs

gaurav7172 said:


> yes pcc for everyone. what job code are you applying for. have you got your acs cleared yet.


ICT BA - got my invitation few weeks back. ACS was cleared long time back.
Now I am in the process of applying for grant


----------



## gaurav7172

ashkrs said:


> ICT BA - got my invitation few weeks back. ACS was cleared long time back.
> Now I am in the process of applying for grant


then proceed to apply and u will get it.


----------



## gkkumar

ajaro said:


> HI guys ,
> Just wanted to let you guys know i got my PR yesterday finally, I had applied on 10th March and got it on 9th so within a month thats not bad .
> Hope you guys also get urs as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for all your support


Congratulations !!


----------



## kharelshishir

ajaro said:


> HI guys , Just wanted to let you guys know i got my PR yesterday finally, I had applied on 10th March and got it on 9th so within a month thats not bad . Hope you guys also get urs as soon as possible. Thanks to all the forum members for all your support


Lots of congratulations buddy !!


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ajaro said:


> HI guys , Just wanted to let you guys know i got my PR yesterday finally, I had applied on 10th March and got it on 9th so within a month thats not bad . Hope you guys also get urs as soon as possible. Thanks to all the forum members for all your support


Congrats! That was quite fast. Can you please share the timelines as well? Something similar to the ones in my signature. It will help ua understand the trend. Also did you front load the documents and is it a direct grant? Any details will be helpful. Thanks and Congrats again.


----------



## karnavidyut

ajaro said:


> HI guys ,
> Just wanted to let you guys know i got my PR yesterday finally, I had applied on 10th March and got it on 9th so within a month thats not bad .
> Hope you guys also get urs as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for all your support


Congrats Ajaro! 
I am not surprised that you got yours within a month, I think onshore applications generally move quicker than offshore ones 
But I agree the momentum in general seems good and I foresee a lot of grants in the following weeks


----------



## ajaro

rohit1_sharma said:


> Congrats! That was quite fast. Can you please share the timelines as well? Something similar to the ones in my signature. It will help ua understand the trend. Also did you front load the documents and is it a direct grant? Any details will be helpful. Thanks and Congrats again.


heres the timeline bro hope its useful for u

EOI (65 Points): Invite: 10/3/14 | Visa Lodged: 10/03/14 | Medicals: 20/03/14 | All Docs attached upfront : 20/04/14 | CO Allocated: 8/4/14 | Grant:9/4/14 
10/4/14 Morning: Major Hangover


----------



## ajaro

kharelshishir said:


> Lots of congratulations buddy !!


Dhanyabad bro .Hope u get urs soon .Nice to see fellow Nepalese in the forum
All the best


----------



## gaurav7172

exactly this is the reason why australia immigration advises to hire a registered MARA agent as every document that a person fills is a legal document and falsifying any information even by mistake is not acceptable. anyone who thinks he is smart and will fill the form himself is putting himself in jeopardy as one mistake and your visa money will be seized and visa rejected. but if a MARA agent makes mistake then you can appeal, have money refunded and can even get visa due to mistake by MARA agent.
I went through a registered MARA agent myself and now enjoying life in australia.
So unless you don't know the complete rules, don't even think about applying visa yourself as you will loose a big chunk of your life savings and will become mentally broken. 



pompr said:


> Sorry - again giving bad news.
> There have been cases where what you said above (reduce from 65 to 60 points and get visa) have happened, but I think that was in the past. Off late, with the invitation process being very competitive, they have become strict with points and evidence. Basically, if you had only 60 points, you would not have got an invite. You jumped the queue by claiming 65 points. Hence, they require you to prove all the points you claimed in your EOI or its a reject.
> 
> I would leave the decision to you. The options are:
> 1) Acknowledge its a genuine mistake, and withdraw your application and ask for refund. Not gauranteed that this will happen. They might still reject and not refund.
> 2) Try negotiating for 60 points and try for visa and face potential rejection.


----------



## maq_qatar

ajaro said:


> HI guys ,
> Just wanted to let you guys know i got my PR yesterday finally, I had applied on 10th March and got it on 9th so within a month thats not bad .
> Hope you guys also get urs as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for all your support


Congrats ajaro, 
One more quick grant..hope same happen others

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## jaideepf1407

gaurav7172 said:


> exactly this is the reason why australia immigration advises to hire a registered MARA agent as every document that a person fills is a legal document and falsifying any information even by mistake is not acceptable. anyone who thinks he is smart and will fill the form himself is putting himself in jeopardy as one mistake and your visa money will be seized and visa rejected. but if a MARA agent makes mistake then you can appeal, have money refunded and can even get visa due to mistake by MARA agent. I went through a registered MARA agent myself and now enjoying life in australia. So unless you don't know the complete rules, don't even think about applying visa yourself as you will loose a big chunk of your life savings and will become mentally broken.


Good for you Mate.But if you follow this forum closely then it's not too difficult to file on your own.Any one in doubt please ask seniors.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## rajforu86

ajaro said:


> heres the timeline bro hope its useful for u
> 
> EOI (65 Points): Invite: 10/3/14 | Visa Lodged: 10/03/14 | Medicals: 20/03/14 | All Docs attached upfront : 20/04/14 | CO Allocated: 8/4/14 | Grant:9/4/14
> 10/4/14 Morning: Major Hangover


Is it 189 or 190?

Raj


----------



## gaurav7172

jaideepf1407 said:


> Good for you Mate.But if you follow this forum closely then it's not too difficult to file on your own.Any one in doubt please ask seniors.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


good for you ship boy if you are ready to take advice from this forum. I am also here to give advise. But you should use that advise carefully if you are confident in the visa rules and procedures and understand every detail asked while filling the form.
God forbid but in case you make a mistake and land in trouble who will you blame.
Just think what I am trying to say before replying. everyone is not as careful as you may be.
And for your information, I read all the details, had all information from my friend but still choose a MARA agent and followed him and also corrected him throughout the process till its closure and I made a smart move.
I just don't want people to make silly mistake they may regret later (just look at this person gaurav19sood for example). Everyone is not as smart as you ship boy but anyways good luck with your visa application.


----------



## gaurav19sood

gaurav7172 said:


> good for you ship boy if you are ready to take advice from this forum. I am also here to give advise. But you should use that advise carefully if you are confident in the visa rules and procedures and understand every detail asked while filling the form.
> God forbid but in case you make a mistake and land in trouble who will you blame.
> Just think what I am trying to say before replying. everyone is not as careful as you may be.
> And for your information, I read all the details, had all information from my friend but still choose a MARA agent and followed him and also corrected him throughout the process till its closure and I made a smart move.
> I just don't want people to make silly mistake they may regret later (just look at this person gaurav19sood for example). Everyone is not as smart as you ship boy but anyways good luck with your visa application.


Guys I think I made a silly mistake but I did ask a couple of questions regarding ACS and RPL and no one kind of confirmed that they reduce your experience and now I am in a mess.


----------



## gaurav19sood

gaurav19sood said:


> Guys I think I made a silly mistake but I did ask a couple of questions regarding ACS and RPL and no one kind of confirmed that they reduce your experience and now I am in a mess.


So at the end of the day its your responsibility.


----------



## bapan

gaurav19sood said:


> Guys I think I made a silly mistake but I did ask a couple of questions regarding ACS and RPL and no one kind of confirmed that they reduce your experience and now I am in a mess.


Would you please give your timeline?


----------



## gaurav7172

gaurav19sood said:


> Guys I think I made a silly mistake but I did ask a couple of questions regarding ACS and RPL and no one kind of confirmed that they reduce your experience and now I am in a mess.


really sorry to see that nobody told you that your experience will be deducted. Everyone knows that since last july after ACS started deducting experience.
Had you used MARA agent, you would have got all your money back or even got PR because of his mistake.
A MARA agent is like a Immigration lawyer who represents you / puts your case on your behalf in front of Australian immigration because he has got license from australian govt to do so and he also knows current rules and regulations.
Just like in court, if you fight your own battle without lawyer and loose, its your fault and no second chance..... but if your lawyer makes mistake, you get another lawyer, second chance and much more.
same is this.
Anyways I will not give any false hope but getting any partial refund is also very difficult. Just pray that you get it and move forward in life.
Good Luck...... :violin:


----------



## superm

gaurav7172 said:


> even got PR because of his mistake.


how's that possible?


----------



## ahm

Hello everyone,

I have been asked by CO to submit PCC for my wife. I have applied for it a month back. However, I'm yet to receive it. Might take few more days as I understand.

Now my concern is that 28 days limit to submit the documents is over. I have sent emails to CO about this problem and have requested to provide few more days to submit the document. But they have not replied to my emails. I don't know if they have even read it or not. 

Can anyone please share similar experience. Is it alright to take few more days above 28 days to submit the document? I'm worried as there is no confirmation from CO about it.


----------



## krish82

gaurav7172 said:


> really sorry to see that nobody told you that your experience will be deducted. Everyone knows that since last july after ACS started deducting experience.
> Had you used MARA agent, you would have got all your money back or even got PR because of his mistake.
> A MARA agent is like a Immigration lawyer who represents you / puts your case on your behalf in front of Australian immigration because he has got license from australian govt to do so and he also knows current rules and regulations.
> Just like in court, if you fight your own battle without lawyer and loose, its your fault and no second chance..... but if your lawyer makes mistake, you get another lawyer, second chance and much more.
> same is this.
> Anyways I will not give any false hope but getting any partial refund is also very difficult. Just pray that you get it and move forward in life.
> Good Luck...... :violin:


Hi,
I have one question about the agent. In which part i need to inform that i am using an agent or is there any other way immigration get to know that am doing the process with agent???


----------



## RazaF

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> I have one question about the agent. In which part i need to inform that i am using an agent or is there any other way immigration get to know that am doing the process with agent???


Form 956 to be filled for using Agent


----------



## gaurav7172

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> I have one question about the agent. In which part i need to inform that i am using an agent or is there any other way immigration get to know that am doing the process with agent???


you don't ...... all you do is give documents to agent and he will do his work. you just sleep at home
just make sure that you ask his mara number and get a receipt from him for whatever fees you pay.


----------



## krish82

RazaF said:


> Form 956 to be filled for using Agent


Hi,
Its in eoi or visa application...


----------



## lovetosmack

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Its in eoi or visa application...


While filing visa application, there is a question asking if you are using an agent and if you should authorize him to receive/send correspondence on behalf of you. That's where it is.


----------



## RazaF

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Its in eoi or visa application...


need to upload by your agent with visa application after signatures of you and your agent on the form.


----------



## hashtagPR

ahm said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been asked by CO to submit PCC for my wife. I have applied for it a month back. However, I'm yet to receive it. Might take few more days as I understand.
> 
> Now my concern is that 28 days limit to submit the documents is over. I have sent emails to CO about this problem and have requested to provide few more days to submit the document. But they have not replied to my emails. I don't know if they have even read it or not.
> 
> Can anyone please share similar experience. Is it alright to take few more days above 28 days to submit the document? I'm worried as there is no confirmation from CO about it.




You could call up DIAC to find out about it
Have seen case where the CO has given more time, provided you show the receipt that you already applied for PCC


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Diac tel no ?


----------



## RazaF

king_of_the_ring said:


> diac tel no ?


+61 1300 364 613


----------



## venu.koyyada

Folks,

I am really confused ... Please help me... 

I am having over 7 years of experience as Business Analyst and applied as ICT Business Analyst in ACS. To my surprise they haven't considered my entire experience as they have assessed my degree as ICT Minor. Hence they have deducted my 6 years of experience and gave positive assessment.

Currently I am standing at 55 points, I would like to go for State Sponsorship to get 5 more points, helping me to reach 60 points and attain minimum eligibility criteria.

ICT Business Analyst is open in Victoria and eligibility criteria is min experience of 5 years. As such I have more than 7 years of experience but ACS has deemed my work experience pre-2012 to be on-the-job training as my degree is ICT Minor.

Am I eligible to apply for Victoria SS? Actually I asked this question earlier too and I got a response that I am eligible but my agent is saying I am not.. Totally confused!!! 

Please help me in giving the right information. Should I contact Victoria Migration Dept?

Regards
Venu


----------



## karnavidyut

venu.koyyada said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am really confused ... Please help me...
> 
> I am having over 7 years of experience as Business Analyst and applied as ICT Business Analyst in ACS. To my surprise they haven't considered my entire experience as they have assessed my degree as ICT Minor. Hence they have deducted my 6 years of experience and gave positive assessment.
> 
> Currently I am standing at 55 points, I would like to go for State Sponsorship to get 5 more points, helping me to reach 60 points and attain minimum eligibility criteria.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst is open in Victoria and eligibility criteria is min experience of 5 years. As such I have more than 7 years of experience but ACS has deemed my work experience pre-2012 to be on-the-job training as my degree is ICT Minor.
> 
> Am I eligible to apply for Victoria SS? Actually I asked this question earlier too and I got a response that I am eligible but my agent is saying I am not.. Totally confused!!!
> 
> Please help me in giving the right information. Should I contact Victoria Migration Dept?
> 
> Regards
> Venu


Many times on this forum people have repeated that for state sponsorship your entire experience is considered and not just the ACS assessed. so in my opinion you are eligible to apply.

You have two choices

1) You apply for Victoria sponsorship
The outcomes may be that you either get sponsorship or you get rejected

2) You trust your agent, anybody else who has said so and your own assumption that you are ineligible to apply.....so you decide that you wont apply
The outcome is nothing

If I were you, the obvious choice for me would be option 1. You have nothing to lose here. Doesnt hurt giving it a try, does it? 
If you have a plan B, please use it by all means....but i dont think there is a plan B based on the info that you have provided above...

And ditch your agent! They dont deserve that hefty fees


----------



## punjabiguy

Hello guys,

I have always been a silent observer of this forum and it is most knowledgeable site for australia immigration. 

I have applied for 489 visa.

Recently CO contacted me on 31 march, and asked me for my wife's medical which is the only remaining document. 
Medicals uploaded by clinic on 3rd april.

"No medical examination required for this person" quote came up on immiaccount.

I also informed CO the same by emailing the cash receipts of medical twice.

But still no news from the CO and today is 10th april.

I don't know how to wake up my CO.:argue::rain:

Guys please guide...


----------



## GrepCode

*EOI Invitation Recieved*

Hi

I recently received an invitation to apply for Visa under 189 category. 
My questions are :

1. Are candidates always asked to fill in *form 18 *?
2. Form 18 has a section about prior visa refusal of any other country. Does it negatively impact your prospectus if your say business visa was refused by some other country (say UK) ?
3. What other documents case officer may ask for ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Just for the info, The SkillSelect System will be down on 12th April. The message of SkillSelect Website is given below:

*Planned system maintenance

Saturday 12 April 2014

Planned system outage on Saturday 12 April 2014, from 9 am to 5 pm AEST (GMT + 10).

SkillSelect clients will not be able to commence a visa application during the planned outage.

If you receive a 'Server 500' error message during this time, try again after 5 pm AEST (GMT + 10).*

For more dtails go SkillSelect Page: SkillSelect – SkillSelect


----------



## venu.koyyada

karnavidyut said:


> Many times on this forum people have repeated that for state sponsorship your entire experience is considered and not just the ACS assessed. so in my opinion you are eligible to apply.
> 
> You have two choices
> 
> 1) You apply for Victoria sponsorship
> The outcomes may be that you either get sponsorship or you get rejected
> 
> 2) You trust your agent, anybody else who has said so and your own assumption that you are ineligible to apply.....so you decide that you wont apply
> The outcome is nothing
> 
> If I were you, the obvious choice for me would be option 1. You have nothing to lose here. Doesnt hurt giving it a try, does it?
> If you have a plan B, please use it by all means....but i dont think there is a plan B based on the info that you have provided above...
> 
> And ditch your agent! They dont deserve that hefty fees



Hi karnavidyut 

Thanks for your advice ... and absolutely it makes sense 

There is nothing to lose even if I apply.. worst case would be a rejection. 

Also, I have seen about 50% rejections in last 3 months.. which is little bit scary.. do you think this is the right time to apply for Vic SS and EOI or should I wait till July ?

Regards
Venu


----------



## Ozbabe

ajaro said:


> HI guys ,
> Just wanted to let you guys know i got my PR yesterday finally, I had applied on 10th March and got it on 9th so within a month thats not bad .
> Hope you guys also get urs as soon as possible.
> 
> Thanks to all the forum members for all your support


Congrats! I see you are onshore already. Continue to enjoy your Oz dream


----------



## Ozbabe

venu.koyyada said:


> Hi karnavidyut
> 
> Thanks for your advice ... and absolutely it makes sense
> 
> There is nothing to lose even if I apply.. worst case would be a rejection.
> 
> Also, I have seen about 50% rejections in last 3 months.. which is little bit scary.. do you think this is the right time to apply for Vic SS and EOI or should I wait till July ?
> 
> Regards
> Venu


If you have 55 points as you claim with only one year experience then yes you should apply for SS to get the additional 5 points. Also note that if you apply now even with the limited visas for the 2013/2014 year, your case is most likely to be considered first before those who apply in July for the 2014/2015 year.

Best wishes


----------



## manmvk

Hi All,
I have applied through an agent for my 190 visa on 18th Feb. Completed Med & PCC. All the status are showing 'Received', but with the date 27th March.(think my agent delayed for uploading)

I have not uploaded Form 80, bcz my agent told it may not required since I have not stayed outside India for not more than 3 months. I have visited 6 countries for business purpose and all visit was for less than 3 days.

My query is that, In case I delay my Form 80 whether it affect my CO allocation?!

Please advice!...Thanks in advance....


----------



## chiku2006

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied through an agent for my 190 visa on 18th Feb. Completed Med & PCC. All the status are showing 'Received', but with the date 27th March.(think my agent delayed for uploading)
> 
> I have not uploaded Form 80, bcz my agent told it may not required since I have not stayed outside India for not more than 3 months. I have visited 6 countries for business purpose and all visit was for less than 3 days.
> 
> My query is that, In case I delay my Form 80 whether it affect my CO allocation?!
> 
> Please advice!...Thanks in advance....


Your agent did not give you correct information. The main purpose of form 80 is to gather personal data of an applicant and it has got nothing to do with your foreign visits.

Please keep yours as well as your spouses form 80 ready for future purposes and one more thing it will not affect CO allocation in any which way.


----------



## Pame

Hi all,

Before another weekend I have a serious doubt. I am in the 10 th week without CO, but I have uploaded every documents from my part. Due to recent developments of visa 190 saturation for this year, have they completely stopped even the processing of applications and allocation of CO? or are they processing but only the grants are getting delayed? 

Regards


----------



## venu.koyyada

ICT BUSINESS ANALYST PROFILE

Hi Folks,

As you are aware that I am applying for Vic SS and my skill set is ICT Business Analyst. I am standing at 55 points and want to make sure my resume to be on par with Australian standards to enhance the chance of getting invitation.

Well, I sincerely request you to kindly share inputs for preparing a good resume and especially guys who are BA and applied for SS, kindly share your resume.

It's been a long journey for me and want to hit the bulls eye this time.

Thanks 
Venu


----------



## venu.koyyada

ICT BUSINESS ANALYST PROFILE

Hi Folks,

As you are aware that I am applying for Vic SS and my skill set is ICT Business Analyst. I am standing at 55 points and want to make sure my resume to be on par with Australian standards to enhance the chance of getting invitation.

Well, I sincerely request you to kindly share inputs for preparing a good resume and especially guys who are BA and applied for SS, kindly share your resume.

It's been a long journey for me and want to hit the bulls eye this time.

Thanks 
Venu
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## npraneethreddy

*Max # of document can upload*

Hello All,

Wanted to know on the Maximum number of documents one can upload to 189 visa application.

Is it, max 60 document for all applicants 

or

60 each for Primary applicant & dependents.

Reason is that i have already uploaded 48 Documents and need to still upload 4 years bank statement + Form 80 and 3 PCC's.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Wanted to know on the Maximum number of documents one can upload to 189 visa application.
> 
> Is it, max 60 document for all applicants
> 
> or
> 
> 60 each for Primary applicant & dependents.
> 
> Reason is that i have already uploaded 48 Documents and need to still upload 4 years bank statement + Form 80 and 3 PCC's.


Per person.
Max size per file is 5mb

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## smartamrit

Hi,

When filling EOI under qualification, what should i select if I have Bachelor of Information Technology.

> Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology ..or
> Bachelor Degree (Other)

Please someone clarify..


----------



## bond_bhai

Answered in other threads as well. It should be - "Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology"


----------



## npraneethreddy

I understand file size should not cross 5MB. But my question was on the number of documents one can upload 



Nishant Dundas said:


> Per person.
> Max size per file is 5mb
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum





npraneethreddy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Wanted to know on the Maximum number of documents one can upload to 189 visa application.
> 
> Is it, max 60 document for all applicants
> 
> or
> 
> 60 each for Primary applicant & dependents.
> 
> Reason is that i have already uploaded 48 documents and need to upload 4 years bank statement + Form 80 and 3 PCC's.


----------



## DivineGrace

Pame said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Before another weekend I have a serious doubt. I am in the 10 th week without CO, but I have uploaded every documents from my part. Due to recent developments of visa 190 saturation for this year, have they completely stopped even the processing of applications and allocation of CO? or are they processing but only the grants are getting delayed?
> 
> Regards



Try callin DIAC re-the application status , u shd have CO allocated within 7 weeks for 190


----------



## DivineGrace

venu.koyyada said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am really confused ... Please help me...
> 
> I am having over 7 years of experience as Business Analyst and applied as ICT Business Analyst in ACS. To my surprise they haven't considered my entire experience as they have assessed my degree as ICT Minor. Hence they have deducted my 6 years of experience and gave positive assessment.
> 
> Currently I am standing at 55 points, I would like to go for State Sponsorship to get 5 more points, helping me to reach 60 points and attain minimum eligibility criteria.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst is open in Victoria and eligibility criteria is min experience of 5 years. As such I have more than 7 years of experience but ACS has deemed my work experience pre-2012 to be on-the-job training as my degree is ICT Minor.
> 
> Am I eligible to apply for Victoria SS? Actually I asked this question earlier too and I got a response that I am eligible but my agent is saying I am not.. Totally confused!!!
> 
> Please help me in giving the right information. Should I contact Victoria Migration Dept?
> 
> Regards
> Venu


 Hi

r u claiming 15 points for ur degree ?
Well, be very careful as you get 15 only for ICT MAJOR !


----------



## chiku2006

DivineGrace said:


> Try callin DIAC re-the application status , u shd have CO allocated within 7 weeks for 190


You never know you may have been allocated a CO already and since you have front loaded all docs he / she may be working on your case and you will be hearing from them soon..


----------



## DivineGrace

ajaro said:


> heres the timeline bro hope its useful for u
> 
> EOI (65 Points): Invite: 10/3/14 | Visa Lodged: 10/03/14 | Medicals: 20/03/14 | All Docs attached upfront : 20/04/14 | CO Allocated: 8/4/14 | Grant:9/4/14
> 10/4/14 Morning: Major Hangover


Hey Bro
Congrats !

Did u claim points for work exp. if yes what docs u submitted?
which Code?

All the best matelane:


----------



## maq_qatar

npraneethreddy said:


> I understand file size should not cross 5MB. But my question was on the number of documents one can upload


No limit for no. Of document but total size should be less thn 60 mb

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## DivineGrace

sush.d said:


> I applied for 190, onshore in 5th march got the grant on 31st march. I did update the spreadsheet the same day but looks like none noticed it. I have been a quiet member of this thread so I thought of not saying anything here. I am guessing if i have got the grant then 190 is on move. Its moving quite fast if you ask me. Hope I helped someone curious about the 190 visa.
> Cheers


 many many congrats Sush !!!
pls cld u share ur code occupation
and ur country , guessing if ur onshore or offshore ? 

:flock: you got the licence to flock man !!! All the best !!!:music::music:


----------



## karnavidyut

DivineGrace said:


> Hi
> 
> r u claiming 15 points for ur degree ?
> Well, be very careful as you get 15 only for ICT MAJOR !


Sorry, I dont believe it is correct that you can only get 15 points for ICT Major......One can claim 15 points for ICT Minor as well
For people who do not have ICT degrees they need to get their qualifications assessed by VETASSES but they are still able to get the 15 points even though its not related to ICT
Guys please correct if I am wrong?


----------



## DivineGrace

karnavidyut said:


> Sorry, I dont believe it is correct that you can only get 15 points for ICT Major......One can claim 15 points for ICT Minor as well
> For people who do not have ICT degrees they need to get their qualifications assessed by VETASSES but they are still able to get the 15 points even though its not related to ICT
> Guys please correct if I am wrong?


U get 15 points for AQF Degree , hope this clears the confusion


----------



## lovetosmack

maq_qatar said:


> No limit for no. Of document but total size should be less thn 60 mb
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


60 mb?? I don't think so. It's usually 5mb x 60 docs per applicant i.e. 300 mb.


----------



## maq_qatar

lovetosmack said:


> 60 mb?? I don't think so. It's usually 5mb x 60 docs per applicant i.e. 300 mb.


I think what you are saying is correct(60 file x 5mb per doc) as per below link

https://www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/attach-documents-online-application.aspx


----------



## karnavidyut

DivineGrace said:


> U get 15 points for AQF Degree , hope this clears the confusion


Well, even for ICT minor the acs letter says your qualification is comparable to an AQF degree with a minor in computing 
AQF is just a quality framework and it has nothing do with the degree being ICT major or minor or even no ICT....
Lets wait for others on the forum to confirm the understanding so it benefits others...
I'm fairly sure about this


----------



## kharelshishir

maq_qatar said:


> No limit for no. Of document but total size should be less thn 60 mb Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


U r wrong my friend. For these visas max number of files to upload is limited to 60 per person.


----------



## maq_qatar

kharelshishir said:


> U r wrong my friend. For these visas max number of files to upload is limited to 60 per person.


Yes and i corrected my mistake just after posting last thread.


----------



## gaurav7172

karnavidyut said:


> Sorry, I dont believe it is correct that you can only get 15 points for ICT Major......One can claim 15 points for ICT Minor as well
> For people who do not have ICT degrees they need to get their qualifications assessed by VETASSES but they are still able to get the 15 points even though its not related to ICT
> Guys please correct if I am wrong?


Its actually mentioned in the ACS letter. read it carefully. If your degree is equivalent to AQF but is minor , chances are that Co might reduce points from that as it totally depends upon them. But for ICT major, you definitely get 15 points. 
So if its ICT minor, be careful in filing as you will never know your actual points.


----------



## gaurav7172

venu.koyyada said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am really confused ... Please help me...
> 
> I am having over 7 years of experience as Business Analyst and applied as ICT Business Analyst in ACS. To my surprise they haven't considered my entire experience as they have assessed my degree as ICT Minor. Hence they have deducted my 6 years of experience and gave positive assessment.
> 
> Currently I am standing at 55 points, I would like to go for State Sponsorship to get 5 more points, helping me to reach 60 points and attain minimum eligibility criteria.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst is open in Victoria and eligibility criteria is min experience of 5 years. As such I have more than 7 years of experience but ACS has deemed my work experience pre-2012 to be on-the-job training as my degree is ICT Minor.
> 
> Am I eligible to apply for Victoria SS? Actually I asked this question earlier too and I got a response that I am eligible but my agent is saying I am not.. Totally confused!!!
> 
> Please help me in giving the right information. Should I contact Victoria Migration Dept?
> 
> Regards
> Venu


OKay your situation is not good. I checked with my consultant and he said that The rules are tough now and even the state sponsorship will require your ACS result. SO if ACS says that your experience counted is 1 year or 0, then you will not get Victoria SS because they ask RELEVANT experience as accessed by ACS (And victoria is tough in giving SS but you can try though). read the words carefully.
Also the Business Analyst has been red flagged by Immigration as every tom dick and harry is making experience of business analyst and very strict screening is being done for it by ACS and immigration. Most of the business analyst are working here in chicken farm or petrol pumps and I am not lying here.
So your agent is actually right that you are not eligible.


----------



## Gillygirl

*Granted 189 Visa*

Guys! 
Thank you for all your help! We just received our grant this morning. Dreams do come true. Much wishes to those waiting for your grant and all the very best!

Thank you
Arjun and Gillian


----------



## gaurav7172

Gillygirl said:


> Guys!
> Thank you for all your help! We just received our grant this morning. Dreams do come true. Much wishes to those waiting for your grant and all the very best!
> 
> Thank you
> Arjun and Gillian


congrats. what r u waiting for. take the first flight to OZ.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Gillygirl said:


> Guys! Thank you for all your help! We just received our grant this morning. Dreams do come true. Much wishes to those waiting for your grant and all the very best! Thank you Arjun and Gillian


Congrats and wish u all the best. Can u please ahare ur detailed timelines and also if u front loaded docs or not. Is it a direct grant?


----------



## kharelshishir

Gillygirl said:


> Guys! Thank you for all your help! We just received our grant this morning. Dreams do come true. Much wishes to those waiting for your grant and all the very best! Thank you Arjun and Gillian


Congratulation loads! Party party party

Also please share your timeline


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

gaurav7172 said:


> OKay your situation is not good. I checked with my consultant and he said that The rules are tough now and even the state sponsorship will require your ACS result. SO if ACS says that your experience counted is 1 year or 0, then you will not get Victoria SS because they ask RELEVANT experience as accessed by ACS (And victoria is tough in giving SS but you can try though). read the words carefully.
> Also the Business Analyst has been red flagged by Immigration as every tom dick and harry is making experience of business analyst and very strict screening is being done for it by ACS and immigration. Most of the business analyst are working here in chicken farm or petrol pumps and I am not lying here.
> So your agent is actually right that you are not eligible.


Gaurav I disagree with you. I was in same situation ACS had reduces 6 years of my experience too but gave me a positive assessment. So I had no option but to go for state sponsorship. I applied for Victoria and got through. I have a total experience of 8.5. So I think he should apply for state sponsorship and I am positive he will get through.


----------



## greeniearun

Hi Seniors and friends... I just created my IMMI account and filling information. Few questions there:

1) Can I use my marriage certificate as my national identity document for both me and my spouse 

2) Would they check the address on the above certificates with form 80 or our present residence ? They need separate proofs for the resident address we provide here ? 

Cheers, Thanks a lot


----------



## gaurav7172

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Gaurav I disagree with you. I was in same situation ACS had reduces 6 years of my experience too but gave me a positive assessment. So I had no option but to go for state sponsorship. I applied for Victoria and got through. I have a total experience of 8.5. So I think he should apply for state sponsorship and I am positive he will get through.


Like I said, every situation is not the same. He might get it, he might not. Lets say, he gets it and he applies for visa and then his CO says that even he got SS, because of his degree as its minor, we will award only 10 points or less and he may fall short of 60 and he will also loose his entire visa fees. 
Every thing depends on the case officer as some follow the guide lines and do assessment strictly, some are lineant . For a person filing without MARA agent he has to understand things before taking risk of filing himself.
A MARA agent therefore doesn't take risk if he is sure you are not eligible by LAW here to get visa.
Our inspiration will definitely motivate a person but some have also fallen in big trouble. see case history (search google and expatforum). I am planning to become MARA agent so I am studying immigration laws.
And ACS always gives positive assessment based on your docs. The only thing is that they will reduce experience years. How much? really depends upon them and you cannot fight with them. And if they find that anyone has falsified Docs, that person can forget PR for the rest of his life.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Gillygirl said:


> Guys!
> Thank you for all your help! We just received our grant this morning. Dreams do come true. Much wishes to those waiting for your grant and all the very best!
> 
> Thank you
> Arjun and Gillian


Congrats....Party time.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## Deejay_TNT

gaurav7172 said:


> Its actually mentioned in the ACS letter. read it carefully. If your degree is equivalent to AQF but is minor , chances are that Co might reduce points from that as it totally depends upon them. But for ICT major, you definitely get 15 points.
> *So if its ICT minor, be careful in filing as you will never know your actual points.*


You are wrong.
Whether or not it is ICT Major/Minor - it has NO (zero) effect on your points.
What matters is whether it is *Bachelor *or *Degree *level, *NOT* *Major/Minor*.
Please read the official docs, and stop spreading false information.


----------



## Arunvas

Hi Guys,

I have got a few concerns while filling the Form-80. Please don't mind as I have mentioned here all possible generic questions. This might help other new comers also!

1) *General Question:* Can I type and fill this Form-80? Just wondering if I can do this as it says "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS.", If we can type, how did you put a "Tick" mark in a PDF?

2) *Q#15: Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
security cards etc)?*
What all documents I can share for India and USA? Below are the documents that come to my mind:
India: Passport #, License #, Marriage Certificate
USA: SSN, License #

3) *Q#18: Your address history for the last 30 years*
This question has 5 lines only to mention. But I have lived in atleast 15 places. How do I add extra lines/places?

4) *Q#19: Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 30 years?*
I came to the USA 3 years back and I did not return to India, so there is no "Date to". So can I mark "Till Now" or "Current" in the "Date to" column?

5) *Q#20: Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth.*
Interms of Unemployment, 
a) Should I mark my "Date of Birth" to the previous date of my first company's joining date?
b) I have only a few days gap inbetween 2 companies (2 to 5 days as rest). Should I mark these days also as Unemployed?
c) Again how do I add extra lines/places to include several jobs?

6) *Q#21: Give details of all education and qualifications since birth*
Should I take one line for each of LKG, UKG, Class-1, Class-2... Class-11, Class-12, UG, PG? Then it means 16 lines needed. Do you have any idea to group these classes? Like Kinder Garden- 2yrs(LKG, UKG), Primary-5yrs (Class-1 to Class-5), Middle school-5yrs (Class-6 to 10), High school-2yrs (Class 11 & 12)

7) *Q#24: Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
Australia?*
I'm planning to travel to Australia within 6 months of my PR grant. But not sure of the date. So should I mark "NO" here, as it asks for date and Travel itenerary 

Kindly throw some light on this, esp. prseeker, who was/is in love with Form-80


----------



## bond_bhai

If i have already for EOI and then i have apply for a new passport. Would this be ok? The reason i ask is bcos i am still unsure of what to do with my spouse passport. The address on her passport is old, my name hasn't been added. I am not sure how to get the PCC done. 
I was thinking we can apply for a new passport and get the PCC done for that. Also, her IELTS results will have her old passport details. Would this be ok?


----------



## gaurav7172

Deejay_TNT said:


> You are wrong.
> Whether or not it is ICT Major/Minor - it has NO (zero) effect on your points.
> What matters is whether it is *Bachelor *or *Degree *level, *NOT* *Major/Minor*.
> Please read the official docs, and stop spreading false information.


The major and minor does affect your experience point as per the new rule. And this year new tougher laws are going to be implemented and several job codes cut off. 
reading few lines doesn't make you expert fool


----------



## gaurav7172

bond_bhai said:


> If i have already for EOI and then i have apply for a new passport. Would this be ok? The reason i ask is bcos i am still unsure of what to do with my spouse passport. The address on her passport is old, my name hasn't been added. I am not sure how to get the PCC done.
> I was thinking we can apply for a new passport and get the PCC done for that. Also, her IELTS results will have her old passport details. Would this be ok?


no need to show your spouse name in passport. but while filling for PCC also show your status as single and not married otherwise they will ask you to make new passport. this happened in my case. the head of passport kendra told me to show status single.


----------



## Expat 2014

Hi All,

Please advise on my below query...

I am residing in Dubai (U.A.E) and wud like to apply for ACS. So i need to submit the CERTIFIED COPIES of original documents.

Cud you please advise *how to get the certified copies of original docs in Dubai ???*
is it mean, do i need to get Notarized to all my zerox copies of original certificates?

Please advise.


----------



## gaurav7172

Expat 2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please advise on my below query...
> 
> I am residing in Dubai (U.A.E) and wud like to apply for ACS. So i need to submit the CERTIFIED COPIES of original documents.
> 
> Cud you please advise *how to get the certified copies of original docs in Dubai ???*
> is it mean, do i need to get Notarized to all my zerox copies of original certificates?
> 
> Please advise.


you should file ACS with colored photo copies of all your documents. and ask their suggestion how to get notarized in dubai. they will guide you. in most of the cases in this forum, they were ok with colored photocopy of originals and didn't require notarization. even my friend didn't notarize and had his acs cleared. however I will recommend notarizing before submitting.


----------



## Pame

Deejay_TNT said:


> You are wrong.
> Whether or not it is ICT Major/Minor - it has NO (zero) effect on your points.
> What matters is whether it is *Bachelor *or *Degree *level, *NOT* *Major/Minor*.
> Please read the official docs, and stop spreading false information.


You are absolutely correct. Any bachelor degree will give u 15 points provided, the assessing authority says that its equivalent to a AQF bachelor degree. Whether Major or not is a Minor issue. Best of luck.


----------



## chiku2006

Gillygirl said:


> Guys!
> Thank you for all your help! We just received our grant this morning. Dreams do come true. Much wishes to those waiting for your grant and all the very best!
> 
> Thank you
> Arjun and Gillian


Hey Gillian

Awesome news guys !!

Wish you guys all the best for your future life in Australia.

Was it 189 or 190? it seems you front loaded everything, right??

Chiku


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> Congrats! I see you are onshore already. Continue to enjoy your Oz dream


Hey Ozbabe

Any update in your case post CO allocation??


----------



## Mack1982

Expat 2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please advise on my below query...
> 
> I am residing in Dubai (U.A.E) and wud like to apply for ACS. So i need to submit the CERTIFIED COPIES of original documents.
> 
> Cud you please advise *how to get the certified copies of original docs in Dubai ???*
> is it mean, do i need to get Notarized to all my zerox copies of original certificates?
> 
> Please advise.


I attested my ACS documents from the Australian Consulate-General in Abu Dhabi. 

Call the Australian Consulate-General in Dubai, ask them if they provide this service. If they do, get an appointment.


----------



## prasanth_aus

Dear all .. I was not active here for song long,... Please see my situation ...
Lodged 190 Visa on 5th November 2013 ... Front loaded everything..PCC , medical , form 80... I was waiting for grant.. On 21st January 2014 CO contacted my agent and asked to get TRA point advice for my 10 years experience.. 28th January applied for TRA point advice.. Then patiently waited for 2 months.. On March 27 Got TRA point advice by confirming the points.. The same day forwarded it to CO... So far no contact ... 
Not sure whether they grant me or need to wait till JULY.. So far never received any notification from CO regarding the delay.. 
Any predictions seniors?


----------



## Expat 2014

Mack1982 said:


> I attested my ACS documents from the Australian Consulate-General in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Call the Australian Consulate-General in Dubai, ask them if they provide this service. If they do, get an appointment.



Hi Mack,

Tks for ur reply...you ve taken the colour zerox copies of ur original docs and went to Aus consulate in AB..rite?

Tks


----------



## p_sherman

prasanth_aus said:


> Dear all .. I was not active here for song long,... Please see my situation ...
> Lodged 190 Visa on 5th November 2013 ... Front loaded everything..PCC , medical , form 80... I was waiting for grant.. On 21st January 2014 CO contacted my agent and asked to get TRA point advice for my 10 years experience.. 28th January applied for TRA point advice.. Then patiently waited for 2 months.. On March 27 Got TRA point advice by confirming the points.. The same day forwarded it to CO... So far no contact ...
> Not sure whether they grant me or need to wait till JULY.. So far never received any notification from CO regarding the delay..
> Any predictions seniors?


Let me guess - your CO is from the ever-affable Team 34


----------



## krish82

prasanth_aus said:


> Dear all .. I was not active here for song long,... Please see my situation ...
> Lodged 190 Visa on 5th November 2013 ... Front loaded everything..PCC , medical , form 80... I was waiting for grant.. On 21st January 2014 CO contacted my agent and asked to get TRA point advice for my 10 years experience.. 28th January applied for TRA point advice.. Then patiently waited for 2 months.. On March 27 Got TRA point advice by confirming the points.. The same day forwarded it to CO... So far no contact ...
> Not sure whether they grant me or need to wait till JULY.. So far never received any notification from CO regarding the delay..
> Any predictions seniors?


Hi prasanth,
If don mind could tell me what is TRA point and how to get it....


----------



## Pame

krish82 said:


> Hi prasanth,
> If don mind could tell me what is TRA point and how to get it....


Hi,

I guess it is TRA point test advisory, were VETASSESS will go beyond up to 10 years of employment and mark which one is relevant and which one is not. Based on which you can file EOI with insured employment claims to DIAC. Some time DIAC advises to get it after visa application.


----------



## prasanth_aus

p_sherman said:


> Let me guess - your CO is from the ever-affable Team 34


Brisbane team 33 .. :smokin:


----------



## prasanth_aus

krish82 said:


> Hi prasanth,
> If don mind could tell me what is TRA point and how to get it....


Trade Recognition Australia ( TRA) provide 2 services for offshore skilled migration.

1. Migration skill assessment ( MSA) :- In which they usually check your last 3 years experience relevant to the nominated occupation.

2. Migration Point test advice (MPA) :- In which they check your past 10years exp .releavant to your occupation and give a detailed letter stating all experience for each year and qualification . For applying for MPA you must first get a positive outcome from MSA..

I hope you are much clear now.. 

It all depends.. some get grants very fast.. some getting struck.. no one can predict that is the fact..


----------



## chiku2006

prasanth_aus said:


> Brisbane team 33 .. :smokin:


Bingo, Sherman !!!


----------



## krish82

prasanth_aus said:


> Trade Recognition Australia ( TRA) provide 2 services for offshore skilled migration.
> 
> 1. Migration skill assessment ( MSA) :- In which they usually check your last 3 years experience relevant to the nominated occupation.
> 
> 2. Migration Point test advice (MPA) :- In which they check your past 10years exp .releavant to your occupation and give a detailed letter stating all experience for each year and qualification . For applying for MPA you must first get a positive outcome from MSA..
> 
> I hope you are much clear now..
> 
> It all depends.. some get grants very fast.. some getting struck.. no one can predict that is the fact..


Hi,
Thank you for the clarification....


----------



## prseeker

Gillygirl said:


> Guys!
> Thank you for all your help! We just received our grant this morning. Dreams do come true. Much wishes to those waiting for your grant and all the very best!
> 
> Thank you
> Arjun and Gillian


Wow , that was fast ! I am so happy for you guys . Wish you all the luck for big move .

Stay Blessed


----------



## Aussie Dream

The bank of which I hold my credit card has refused to increase the credit limit for the visa transaction of me n my spouse. Can we pay by debit card as well? Please guide me on the payment mechanism.


----------



## prabhuranjan

Aussie Dream said:


> The bank of which I hold my credit card has refused to increase the credit limit for the visa transaction of me n my spouse. Can we pay by debit card as well? Please guide me on the payment mechanism.


Hi 
Get a travel card and pay it buddy..

I did the same way. If u need help. Let me know.

Best regard
Prabhu

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: Mar 10 |Lodge: 23 Mar|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Santhosh.15

Aussie Dream said:


> The bank of which I hold my credit card has refused to increase the credit limit for the visa transaction of me n my spouse. Can we pay by debit card as well? Please guide me on the payment mechanism.


Hi Buddy

You can walk into any bank and ask for a Travel card. I know quite a few managed to obtain one from Icici/Hdfc. I used Hdfc Aud Travel card to pay Visa fees.

Good luck.

Santhosh

Santhosh


----------



## Aussie Dream

*where do i get it?*



prabhuranjan said:


> Hi
> Get a travel card and pay it buddy..
> 
> I did the same way. If u need help. Let me know.
> 
> Best regard
> Prabhu
> 
> Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: Mar 10 |Lodge: 23 Mar|PCC:!?|MED:!?|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Where and how do i get a travel card? How much time does it take? I am a little short on time here.

Regards, AD


----------



## prabhuranjan

Aussie Dream said:


> Where and how do i get a travel card? How much time does it take? I am a little short on time here.
> 
> Regards, AD



I got it from HDFC bank. U can also try in ICICI bank. U get it immediately.
U pay them in cash or direct bank debit. U get the card instantly activated and u can use it

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: Mar 10 |Lodge: 23 Mar|PCC:!?|MED:Apr 10|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Santhosh.15

Aussie Dream said:


> Where and how do i get a travel card? How much time does it take? I am a little short on time here.
> 
> Regards, AD


If you are from India, Walk into any Icici/Hdfc bank, tell them you need a AUD travel card.

In case they ask for any travel proof, just try at different branch. It can be obtained and activated in one day. 

Pls let me know in case you need any help.

Santhosh


----------



## greeniearun

*Name confusion*

Hi all.. Please help me with this..

My name in passport is ARUN KUMAR KUMAR. But in driving license and PAN card it is ARUNKUMAR K. will it be a problem ? After creating IMMI account it asked for Identity document. So if I choose license how should I enter my name there ?

Thanks...


----------



## prseeker

My answers in bold 


Arunvas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got a few concerns while filling the Form-80. Please don't mind as I have mentioned here all possible generic questions. This might help other new comers also!
> 
> 1) *General Question:* Can I type and fill this Form-80? Just wondering if I can do this as it says "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS.", If we can type, how did you put a "Tick" mark in a PDF?
> 
> *Yes , you can fill it on computer . I used Adobe Reader to do so . There are tons of free software you can download for this purpose . You can tick the boxes by pressing the space key or simply clicking on it . It depends on the software you are using .
> 
> Once you are done filling the form . Take a print out of all 19 pages , sign on page 18 , Scan all the pages , combine in 1 pdf , reduce the size of pdf under 5MB and upload it . See how simple*
> 2) *Q#15: Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
> documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
> security cards etc)?*
> What all documents I can share for India and USA? Below are the documents that come to my mind:
> India: Passport #, License #, Marriage Certificate
> USA: SSN, License #
> 
> *Perfect ! I used Election ID Card and License Number for India
> SSN for USA
> Emirates iD for Dubai
> And Driving Licenses for other 3 countries* .
> 
> 3) *Q#18: Your address history for the last 30 years*
> This question has 5 lines only to mention. But I have lived in atleast 15 places. How do I add extra lines/places?
> 
> *Use last page of the form for putting any additional information . If you still fall short of space , add an additional sheet *
> 
> 4) *Q#19: Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 30 years?*
> I came to the USA 3 years back and I did not return to India, so there is no "Date to". So can I mark "Till Now" or "Current" in the "Date to" column?
> 
> *When you will fill it on computer you can type in Current *
> 
> 5) *Q#20: Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth.*
> Interms of Unemployment,
> a) Should I mark my "Date of Birth" to the previous date of my first company's joining date?
> b) I have only a few days gap inbetween 2 companies (2 to 5 days as rest). Should I mark these days also as Unemployed?
> c) Again how do I add extra lines/places to include several jobs?
> 
> *a) Yes
> b) If you remember the dates , go ahead and provide them . If you don't , copuple of days here and there won't matter .
> c) As answered above , use last page for putting any additional information *
> 
> 6) *Q#21: Give details of all education and qualifications since birth*
> Should I take one line for each of LKG, UKG, Class-1, Class-2... Class-11, Class-12, UG, PG? Then it means 16 lines needed. Do you have any idea to group these classes? Like Kinder Garden- 2yrs(LKG, UKG), Primary-5yrs (Class-1 to Class-5), Middle school-5yrs (Class-6 to 10), High school-2yrs (Class 11 & 12)
> 
> *I mentioned like
> 
> 3-5 Pre Primary
> 5-16 High School and Secondary and so on *
> 7) *Q#24: Do you have any proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to
> Australia?*
> I'm planning to travel to Australia within 6 months of my PR grant. But not sure of the date. So should I mark "NO" here, as it asks for date and Travel itenerary
> 
> *Just mark No *
> Kindly throw some light on this, esp. prseeker, who was/is in love with Form-80
> 
> *I hope that will be of some use , if you get struck anywhere , let me know*


----------



## Pame

greeniearun said:


> Hi all.. Please help me with this..
> 
> My name in passport is ARUN KUMAR KUMAR. But in driving license and PAN card it is ARUNKUMAR K. will it be a problem ? After creating IMMI account it asked for Identity document. So if I choose license how should I enter my name there ?
> 
> Thanks...


Hi,

Most of the times names with initials no problem. Just write ARUNKUMAR K in surname and leave the Given name blank. It does not represent a name change as it is one person and every body know that initials are not allowed in passport. Also, please avoid posting your original name in public forum and I hope that the above names are imaginary.


----------



## mamthakish

Gillygirl said:


> Guys!
> Thank you for all your help! We just received our grant this morning. Dreams do come true. Much wishes to those waiting for your grant and all the very best!
> 
> Thank you
> Arjun and Gillian



Wow a big congratulations......!

Can you please share the time line in detail.....


----------



## gaurav19sood

venu.koyyada said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am really confused ... Please help me...
> 
> I am having over 7 years of experience as Business Analyst and applied as ICT Business Analyst in ACS. To my surprise they haven't considered my entire experience as they have assessed my degree as ICT Minor. Hence they have deducted my 6 years of experience and gave positive assessment.
> 
> Currently I am standing at 55 points, I would like to go for State Sponsorship to get 5 more points, helping me to reach 60 points and attain minimum eligibility criteria.
> 
> ICT Business Analyst is open in Victoria and eligibility criteria is min experience of 5 years. As such I have more than 7 years of experience but ACS has deemed my work experience pre-2012 to be on-the-job training as my degree is ICT Minor.
> 
> Am I eligible to apply for Victoria SS? Actually I asked this question earlier too and I got a response that I am eligible but my agent is saying I am not.. Totally confused!!!
> 
> Please help me in giving the right information. Should I contact Victoria Migration Dept?
> 
> Regards
> Venu


Hi Venu, I have the exact case and sorry to tell you but they won't consider your experience as work experience but rather on job training. So you will probably have to get your points through some other way.
Gaurav


----------



## greeniearun

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Most of the times names with initials no problem. Just write ARUNKUMAR K in surname and leave the Given name blank. It does not represent a name change as it is one person and every body know that initials are not allowed in passport. Also, please avoid posting your original name in public forum and I hope that the above names are imaginary.


Thanks Pame. Yes it's not my real name... I suppose you meant ARUNKUMAR in given name and just 'K' in Surname.. Or is it different. Sorry please correct me..


----------



## Pame

greeniearun said:


> Thanks Pame. Yes it's not my real name... I suppose you meant ARUNKUMAR in given name and just 'K' in Surname.. Or is it different. Sorry please correct me..


Not at all, it should be

Surname: ARUN KUMAR K

Given name:

Hope you got it. It is just because you cannot leave Surname section blank and K. cannot be a surname as it is an initial.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

...


----------



## Deejay_TNT

gaurav7172 said:


> Lets say, he gets it and he applies for visa and then his CO says that even he got SS, because of his *degree* as its *minor*, we will *award only 10 points* or less and he may fall short of 60 and he will also loose his entire visa fees.


Watch your tongue, buddy!


gaurav7172 said:


> The major and minor does affect your experience point as per the new rule. And this year new tougher laws are going to be implemented and several job codes cut off.
> reading few lines doesn't make you expert* fool*


They DON'T, however, affect your QUALIFICATION points.
I got my ACS per new rules, and I know what I'm saying.

Now read your own words (above, highlighted) and say it loud: do "major/minor" status of assessed QUALIFICATION actually affect the points awarded for your QUALIFICATION (not experience)????

And, remember, before calling someone a "fool", ANALYZE what others are saying.


----------



## gaurav19sood

DivineGrace said:


> Hi
> 
> r u claiming 15 points for ur degree ?
> Well, be very careful as you get 15 only for ICT MAJOR !


No the education points are independent of ICT. If u have a bachelors degree comparable to a standard bachelor degree in Australia u will get 15 points.


----------



## Ozbabe

Gillygirl said:


> Guys!
> Thank you for all your help! We just received our grant this morning. Dreams do come true. Much wishes to those waiting for your grant and all the very best!
> 
> Thank you
> Arjun and Gillian


Congrats! You go girl!


----------



## Ozbabe

chiku2006 said:


> Hey Ozbabe
> 
> Any update in your case post CO allocation??


No update yet. Do you think I should write her? It has been over a week now?


----------



## robins_mca

*Grant..!!!*

Dear friends,
Here is good news. We just got the 190 visa granted this morning. Thanks to all members of this forum for the great help and support. I wish everyone good luck with the application. For everyone, the grant is going to be so soon. just hope for the best and wait a bit. 
All my details are below and in my signature. (I have mentioned about a delay email from CO in my last posts. But it was wrong. It was supposed to be for someone else but the agent sent that to everyone )
One more thing guys, today was my last day on my current temporary visa. I was at a counter to pay for another temporary visa when I got the mail from immigration about the status change . 
THERE IS GOD AND HE IS WITH US..!!!

Visa type : 190 (Onshore)
Profession : Registered Nurse 
Team : Brisbane team 33
CO initials : AK
I have front loaded all documents and CO just asked for medicals only.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

gaurav19sood said:


> No the education points are independent of ICT. If u have a bachelors degree comparable to a standard bachelor degree in Australia u will get 15 points.


Thats' correct, it's not necessary to have ICT Degree in order to claim 15 points for a Bachelor's degree. ACS assessment is to check your skilled employment years which is based on your ICT education, etc.

For E.g, in my case I have a Non ICT Degree which ACS did not assess but additionally I had a 3 year Advanced Diploma in Software Engineering. So that diploma tells that I have ICT education so there is no need to submit an RPL and I got positive assessment with 6 years deducted from the date of passing my B.Com which is non ICT.

So they treated my education as Non ICT and still gave me a positive assessment. Eventually I claimed 15 points for my B.Com as it is equivalent to AQF Bachelor Degree in Australia and then I claimed Employment points as per ACS.

in case ACS or Case officer are fine with it there is no issues and if they have issues recognizing the Bachelor qualification then they can refer you to VETASSESS for further assessment of degree but that usually won't happen if your degree is from a renowned university.


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> No update yet. Do you think I should write her? It has been over a week now?


No, you should not, wait for another month atleast !!


----------



## Ozbabe

robins_mca said:


> Dear friends,
> Here is good news. We just got the 190 visa granted this morning. Thanks to all members of this forum for the great help and support. I wish everyone good luck with the application. For everyone, the grant is going to be so soon. just hope for the best and wait a bit.
> All my details are below and in my signature. (I have mentioned about a delay email from CO in my last posts. But it was wrong. It was supposed to be for someone else but the agent sent that to everyone )
> One more thing guys, today was my last day on my current temporary visa. I was at a counter to pay for another temporary visa when I got the mail from immigration about the status change .
> THERE IS GOD AND HE IS WITH US..!!!
> 
> Visa type : 190 (Onshore)
> Profession : Registered Nurse
> Team : Brisbane team 33
> CO initials : AK
> I have front loaded all documents and CO just asked for medicals only.


Congrats! Have a great family life in Oz


----------



## Ozbabe

chiku2006 said:


> No, you should not, wait for another month atleast !!


Lol! We'll see. The waiting continues...


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Deejay_TNT said:


> Watch your tongue, buddy!
> 
> They DON'T, however, affect your QUALIFICATION points.
> I got my ACS per new rules, and I know what I'm saying.
> 
> Now read your own words (above, highlighted) and say it loud: do "major/minor" status of assessed QUALIFICATION actually affect the points awarded for your QUALIFICATION (not experience)????
> 
> And, remember, before calling someone a "fool", ANALYZE what others are saying.


I support Deejay_TNT here. I would request all the users on this forum to respect each other as it's a community of individuals and everyone is trying to provide support. Using any disrespectful words and insulting people is highly unacceptable. There are better ways to put your point across. Such activities will be otherwise reported as abuse on this forum.


----------



## rajforu86

prasanth_aus said:


> Dear all .. I was not active here for song long,... Please see my situation ...
> Lodged 190 Visa on 5th November 2013 ... Front loaded everything..PCC , medical , form 80... I was waiting for grant.. On 21st January 2014 CO contacted my agent and asked to get TRA point advice for my 10 years experience.. 28th January applied for TRA point advice.. Then patiently waited for 2 months.. On March 27 Got TRA point advice by confirming the points.. The same day forwarded it to CO... So far no contact ...
> Not sure whether they grant me or need to wait till JULY.. So far never received any notification from CO regarding the delay..
> Any predictions seniors?


Hi
What is TRA point advice?
Raj


----------



## Arunvas

prseeker said:


> My answers in bold


This is perfect, thanks prseeker


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> Lol! We'll see. The waiting continues...


my 7th week got over today and no sign of CO... it seems its going to be a longer wait than what I had expected. ..


----------



## Ozbabe

chiku2006 said:


> my 7th week got over today and no sign of CO... it seems its going to be a longer wait than what I had expected. ..


I want to believe a CO has been assigned to you already. He probably doesn't need anything from you. Your first email from them may be your grant!


----------



## chiku2006

Ozbabe said:


> I want to believe a CO has been assigned to you already. He probably doesn't need anything from you. Your first email from them may be your grant!


 it will happen when it has to... I wish it happens like yesterday ;-) though


----------



## jaideepf1407

rohit1_sharma said:


> Thats' correct, it's not necessary to have ICT Degree in order to claim 15 points for a Bachelor's degree. ACS assessment is to check your skilled employment years which is based on your ICT education, etc. For E.g, in my case I have a Non ICT Degree which ACS did not assess but additionally I had a 3 year Advanced Diploma in Software Engineering. So that diploma tells that I have ICT education so there is no need to submit an RPL and I got positive assessment with 6 years deducted from the date of passing my B.Com which is non ICT. So they treated my education as Non ICT and still gave me a positive assessment. Eventually I claimed 15 points for my B.Com as it is equivalent to AQF Bachelor Degree in Australia and then I claimed Employment points as per ACS. in case ACS or Case officer are fine with it there is no issues and if they have issues recognizing the Bachelor qualification then they can refer you to VETASSESS for further assessment of degree but that usually won't happen if your degree is from a renowned university.


Hi Rohit ,similar case with me ,got my assessment,but then decided to apply for Qualifications only PTA for my Mechanical Degree.but vetassess is taking a long time and I have till end of the April to submit my EOI,or will lose points for age .Should I go ahead and submit my EOI?
Incase CO asks later for Vetassess PTA ,will it be an issue.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Rohit ,similar case with me ,got my assessment,but then decided to apply for Qualifications only PTA for my Mechanical Degree.but vetassess is taking a long time and I have till end of the April to submit my EOI,or will lose points for age .Should I go ahead and submit my EOI?
> Incase CO asks later for Vetassess PTA ,will it be an issue.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


I checked on this and got to know that VETASSESS is needed if referred by another Assessing body or DIAC as I am not claiming skilled experience based on my Bachelor's degree and my skilled experience is already assessed by ACS. So it's not needed in my case but I would request you to check with either your agent if you are using any or contact a MARA agent else it's upto you if you wish to apply like this now and wait for CO to ask for VETASSESS. It's a personal choice to be true.

I went ahead with it after having some detailed discussions with my agent.


----------



## manmvk

robins_mca said:


> Dear friends,
> Here is good news. We just got the 190 visa granted this morning.
> 
> THERE IS GOD AND HE IS WITH US..!!!
> 
> Visa type : 190 (Onshore)
> Profession : Registered Nurse
> Team : Brisbane team 33
> CO initials : AK
> I have front loaded all documents and CO just asked for medicals only.


Congratulation!!!......
Is your ANZO code 254499 ?! I am also an RN. After seeing your timeline, I feel I have a long wait for the Grant:confused2:
All the best buddy!!!..


----------



## manmvk

prseeker said:


> My answers in bold


Very informative!!...Thanks for your input 'prseeker'

I would like to add one more thing here, which I had experienced while saving the pdf;

It's better to close all other windows, except the Form 80 PDF before you click the "save" button. If any other files/ windows are option, it may save with wrong input values/ error.

Thanks


----------



## kharelshishir

robins_mca said:


> Dear friends, Here is good news. We just got the 190 visa granted this morning. Thanks to all members of this forum for the great help and support. I wish everyone good luck with the application. For everyone, the grant is going to be so soon. just hope for the best and wait a bit. All my details are below and in my signature. (I have mentioned about a delay email from CO in my last posts. But it was wrong. It was supposed to be for someone else but the agent sent that to everyone ) One more thing guys, today was my last day on my current temporary visa. I was at a counter to pay for another temporary visa when I got the mail from immigration about the status change . THERE IS GOD AND HE IS WITH US..!!! Visa type : 190 (Onshore) Profession : Registered Nurse Team : Brisbane team 33 CO initials : AK I have front loaded all documents and CO just asked for medicals only.


Congratulations robins, have a nice life ahead.
Good to see moves in 190 visas.

When did u lodge your visa. Sorry i'm on mobile and cant see signatures


----------



## npraneethreddy

I need to make some corrections to my visa application and completed 1023 form. How do i upload it to the application. 

do i need to wait until CO is assigned???


----------



## ItalianfromLondontoSydney

*...almost there?!*

...just to give an update as my CO (Brisbane 34) contacted me for my birth certificate and a passport photo which I promptly submitted in reply to their email. 

Kind of assuming everything else was ok with my application?

Fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed: It has been (almost) three exact months from lodgement of my offshore Visa 190.


----------



## Theodyssey

*Almost there...*



ItalianfromLondontoSydney said:


> ...just to give an update as my CO (Brisbane 34) contacted me for my birth certificate and a passport photo which I promptly submitted in reply to their email.
> 
> Kind of assuming everything else was ok with my application?
> 
> Fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed: It has been (almost) three exact months from lodgement of my offshore Visa 190.


Actually reposting this with my nickname containing my signature for you to see - not sure why I did log in with this old nick in the first place?! Apologies! :yo:

...just to give an update as my CO (Brisbane 34) contacted me for my birth certificate and a passport photo which I promptly submitted in reply to their email. 

Kind of assuming everything else was ok with my application?

Fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed: It has been (almost) three exact months from lodgement of my offshore Visa 190.


----------



## VidyaS

Dear Friends,

Need a help! I lodged visa on 25th March and front loaded all documents (including Form 80's for me and my spouse) on 4th Apr. Today when I logged into ImmiAccount I could see a link below the list of attachments (where the link to Health Referral Letter was there) stating "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" (for both of us). This is pointing to Form 80 template. 
Since I have already uploaded Form 80 for both of us, do I need to take any action on this ? 

Also, does this mean that a CO is allocated for my case (as I heard that Form 80 is asked once CO is allocated) ? 
If not, how will I get the information once CO is allocated ?

Thanks,


----------



## prasanth_aus

Hi..Friend..


You may submit EOI as soon as possible.. Don't wait for PTA.. PTA only needed once DIBP asked to do so.. How ever you have applied and during the Visa loadging you may add that as well..
All the best


----------



## jaideepf1407

rohit1_sharma said:


> I checked on this and got to know that VETASSESS is needed if referred by another Assessing body or DIAC as I am not claiming skilled experience based on my Bachelor's degree and my skilled experience is already assessed by ACS. So it's not needed in my case but I would request you to check with either your agent if you are using any or contact a MARA agent else it's upto you if you wish to apply like this now and wait for CO to ask for VETASSESS. It's a personal choice to be true. I went ahead with it after having some detailed discussions with my agent.


Thanks Rohit..will give it another week and take it from there

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, EOI: ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Need a help! I lodged visa on 25th March and front loaded all documents (including Form 80's for me and my spouse) on 4th Apr. Today when I logged into ImmiAccount I could see a link below the list of attachments (where the link to Health Referral Letter was there) stating "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" (for both of us). This is pointing to Form 80 template.
> Since I have already uploaded Form 80 for both of us, do I need to take any action on this ?
> 
> Also, does this mean that a CO is allocated for my case (as I heard that Form 80 is asked once CO is allocated) ?
> If not, how will I get the information once CO is allocated ?
> 
> Thanks,


Nothing needs to be done at this point. The link that u see for character assessment is a normal thing as it just points u to FORM 80. None of these things ensure that a CO has been allocated. I am sailing on the same ship as u. As you have frontloaded all docs so now u need to just wait. There have been some instances where people who frontloaded docs got a direct grant without any CO allocation mail etc. But some got mail from CO as well so you never know.

Just sit back and relax. Wish you all the best.


----------



## bapan

Dear Members,

Would you please share your idea about the followings?
1. Is it allowable to apply to both 189 and 190 visa by different EOI?
2. Is there anybody who has applied to both 189 and 190 visa?

I look forward hearing from you soon.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Hi guys!

Is a birth certificate mandatory requirement at any stage of the PR process?

Regards


----------



## prseeker

Guys , 

I have a quick question . When I paid my visa fees , I got an email on my registered email ID containing receipts etc . 
But I didn't get anything in my immi account "correspondence" tab . Is it normal ?
What happens when CO contacts you , you get an email on your registered email ID or you get it in "Correspondence" tab of your immi account .


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I have a quick question . When I paid my visa fees , I got an email on my registered email ID containing receipts etc .
> But I didn't get anything in my immi account "correspondence" tab . Is it normal ?
> What happens when CO contacts you , you get an email on your registered email ID or you get it in "Correspondence" tab of your immi account .


Nothing comes in correspondence box. All communications come to your registered email id.


----------



## visakar

*CO Allocated*

I got my CO allocation or rather my CO contacted me on 10th Apr 2014 asking for additional documents (pay Slip). I have not submitted in the first place. I will arrange now and will forward to her in the coming days. My CO is from GSM Brisbane Team 34.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

max1978 said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> I am new to the forum and hence would require your help. My EOI has been invited for ACT 190 visa. My occupation is Internal Auditor. However I have a query regarding this....
> 
> I am claiming 3 years of work exp which has been positively assessed by VETASSESS in Oct 2013. However after the assessment I have changed companies and now I am working as an Internal Auditor for a different organisation.
> 
> Hence while lodging my application do I mention that my current work exp is closely related or not?Please note that I am not claiming any points for my new job though occupation is same.
> 
> Please send your replies at the earliest as this is extremely URGENT !!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone


You need not claim it.
Please mention it as not relevant to your occupation.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## max1978

*Query for 190 visa- VERY URGENT - PLS REPLY*



Nishant Dundas said:


> You need not claim it.
> Please mention it as not relevant to your occupation.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant

But if I don't mention my current job it as relevant, will it not affect my chances of getting the visa as in my EOI i had mentioned it as relevant to my occupation though I claimed points for only 3 years.

If I claim the job experience to be relevant will I have to get my current job (Internal Auditor) reassessed by VETASSESS?

THANKS ONCE AGAIN


----------



## tqviet

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Is a birth certificate mandatory requirement at any stage of the PR process?
> 
> Regards


I think it is. When you upload documents, you need to upload all documents to prove what you say in application form is true


----------



## gkkumar

visakar said:


> I got my CO allocation or rather my CO contacted me on 10th Apr 2014 asking for additional documents (pay Slip). I have not submitted in the first place. I will arrange now and will forward to her in the coming days. My CO is from GSM Brisbane Team 34.


189 or 190 ?


----------



## Pame

max1978 said:


> Thanks Nishant
> 
> But if I don't mention my current job it as relevant, will it not affect my chances of getting the visa as in my EOI i had mentioned it as relevant to my occupation though I claimed points for only 3 years.
> 
> If I claim the job experience to be relevant will I have to get my current job (Internal Auditor) reassessed by VETASSESS?
> 
> THANKS ONCE AGAIN


Hi,

According to me, suppose if u are claiming 5 points for 3 year overseas experience and u have 3 years of assessed experience on your assessment letter. Any thing after that is trivial and should have no problems. My feeling is that u should not hide this experience and mark it irrelevant (not to be counted for points). If CO asks u can explain the truth and truth always prevails. Best of luck


----------



## max1978

*Query for 190 visa- VERY URGENT - PLS REPLY*



Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> According to me, suppose if u are claiming 5 points for 3 year overseas experience and u have 3 years of assessed experience on your assessment letter. Any thing after that is trivial and should have no problems. My feeling is that u should not hide this experience and mark it irrelevant (not to be counted for points). If CO asks u can explain the truth and truth always prevails. Best of luck


Thanks for your reply

I am showing this experience in my application but while answering the question about how many years of relevant work experience, I am mentioning that I only have 3 years of relevant work exp in my nominated profession and hence claiming only 5 points

My query is that since I have only completed 8 months in my current role and had mentioned that this was a relevant work exp in my EOI and during my ACT nomination do I mention it as relevant and if I do, will have to get it reassessed by VETASSESS.

THANKS ONCE AGAIN


----------



## maq_qatar

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Is a birth certificate mandatory requirement at any stage of the PR process?
> 
> Regards


No you can attach your passport copy, secondry school marksheet or any proof which have your date of birth and mother father name.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## visakar

gkkumar said:


> 189 or 190 ?


189


----------



## Pame

max1978 said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> I am showing this experience in my application but while answering the question about how many years of relevant work experience, I am mentioning that I only have 3 years of relevant work exp in my nominated profession and hence claiming only 5 points
> 
> My query is that since I have only completed 8 months in my current role and had mentioned that this was a relevant work exp in my EOI and during my ACT nomination do I mention it as relevant and if I do, will have to get it reassessed by VETASSESS.
> 
> THANKS ONCE AGAIN


Hi,

Vetassess rarely assess any employment below 1 year duration. As u have already mentioned relevant in EOI, my bet is that u will not have any problems at all as CO understands all these factors and they will be concerned only for your 3 years of experience for 5 points.


----------



## maq_qatar

npraneethreddy said:


> I need to make some corrections to my visa application and completed 1023 form. How do i upload it to the application.
> 
> do i need to wait until CO is assigned???


You can look for a button 'attach document' on right top corner.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## max1978

*Query for 190 visa- VERY URGENT - PLS REPLY*



Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Vetassess rarely assess any employment below 1 year duration. As u have already mentioned relevant in EOI, my bet is that u will not have any problems at all as CO understands all these factors and they will be concerned only for your 3 years of experience for 5 points.


Thanks a lot for your reply

So this means that I can mention my current 8 mth work exp as relevant while submitting my application but I should only claim points for 3 years of relevant work exp.

Also could you please advice me that do I have to do my medicals and pcc now or after CO contacts me as mentioned in Australian Immigration website.

Thanks once again


----------



## Pame

max1978 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply
> 
> So this means that I can mention my current 8 mth work exp as relevant while submitting my application but I should only claim points for 3 years of relevant work exp.
> 
> Also could you please advice me that do I have to do my medicals and pcc now or after CO contacts me as mentioned in Australian Immigration website.
> 
> Thanks once again


Visa 190 comes under priority 3 processing, hence it is highly advisable to do PCC and MED before CO allocation as this speed up processing. Under present circumstances it is better to be in all documents completed queue rather than to be in documents incomplete queue. 

Hope my opinion has helped u. best of luck


----------



## npraneethreddy

maq_qatar said:


> You can look for a button 'attach document' on right top corner.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Ok, what should i select in the document type. I cannot see anything that corresponds to corrections


----------



## travelock

Hello everyone,

I am going through the Australia VISA process with an agent. I think I am almost at the end of the whole process but that last step is taking longer than I had anticipated.

So, we recvd a mail from the CO on 02 Apr to pay the VAC2 fee. I submitted the CC proforma on 04 Apr. From what I understand, it takes only a day or two after this for the payment to process and a couple more days for the VISA to be granted after this. But my CC has still not been charged. The agent sent a reminder to the CO on 10 Apr but no response yet. 

Is this unusual? Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Travelock


----------



## gkkumar

visakar said:


> 189


Your grant must be very near buddy. We 190s have an endless wait going on..


----------



## gkkumar

travelock said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am going through the Australia VISA process with an agent. I think I am almost at the end of the whole process but that last step is taking longer than I had anticipated.
> 
> So, we recvd a mail from the CO on 02 Apr to pay the VAC2 fee. I submitted the CC proforma on 04 Apr. From what I understand, it takes only a day or two after this for the payment to process and a couple more days for the VISA to be granted after this. But my CC has still not been charged. The agent sent a reminder to the CO on 10 Apr but no response yet.
> 
> Is this unusual? Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Travelock


What seemed *usual* a couple of months ago seems *unusual* these days. May be your application is decision ready - will need to wait until July 1st. Experts please pinch in..


----------



## max1978

*Query for 190 visa- VERY URGENT - PLS REPLY*



Pame said:


> Visa 190 comes under priority 3 processing, hence it is highly advisable to do PCC and MED before CO allocation as this speed up processing. Under present circumstances it is better to be in all documents completed queue rather than to be in documents incomplete queue.
> 
> Hope my opinion has helped u. best of luck


Thanks a lot for your help

It is much appreciated.


----------



## travelock

gkkumar said:


> What seemed *usual* a couple of months ago seems *unusual* these days. May be your application is decision ready - will need to wait until July 1st. Experts please pinch in..


Hmmm .. @gkkumar - you mean I may have missed the quota? 
Anyone else have any inputs?


----------



## karnavidyut

npraneethreddy said:


> Ok, what should i select in the document type. I cannot see anything that corresponds to corrections


You need to select "Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answers"


----------



## MMunir

hi buddies,
i applied for my TRA migration skill assessment on 23rd december 2014, I have not received any kind of acknowledgement letter or confirmation that documents has been received. I waited for that and still waiting their reply but I think it is taking long. I read on the TRA website that official time for application processing time is 60 days, website also says that when they receive documents they send the acknowledgement letter to confirm the receiving of documents. I don't know is it normal time that they are taking ? does it mean that have not received my documents. 
I paid my fees online at the same day when i logged my application.
looking forward you reply. any experience................ 
Thank you. 
MMunir


----------



## Mattooose

Guys,
I received my invite on that historic round on March 23rd.
I am planning to submit my visa application in the first week of May. I have a couple of queries 

1) None of my credit cards are having credit limit anywhere close to 3 lakh. Are there any option to get a temporary credit card with that much limit and valid only for 1 transaction ?
Which is the most dependable bank in this respect ?. What I mean by dependable is that it should not reject my transaction at that time ..

2) I would like to delay my Grant date as much as possible as I am in no hurry to go there. 
Someone told me that it is possible by delaying the PCC and Medical certificate. Is that correct?

Thanks, Mattooose


----------



## karnavidyut

Mattooose said:


> Guys,
> I received my invite on that historic round on March 23rd.
> I am planning to submit my visa application in the first week of May. I have a couple of queries
> 
> 1) None of my credit cards are having credit limit anywhere close to 3 lakh. Are there any option to get a temporary credit card with that much limit and valid only for 1 transaction ?
> Which is the most dependable bank in this respect ?. What I mean by dependable is that it should not reject my transaction at that time ..
> 
> 2) I would like to delay my Grant date as much as possible as I am in no hurry to go there.
> Someone told me that it is possible by delaying the PCC and Medical certificate. Is that correct?
> 
> Thanks, Mattooose


A lot of people have used travel cards so you may try that.....Not sure which bank you could go with.....Go to your usual bank and give it a try
Call a few banks and check charges etc before you zero in 

Yes you could delay by applying visa just before your 60 day expiry date and then keep some documents pending and upload these once asked by CO.
And apply for PCC and medicals when requested by CO...
You will need to make sure that you keep them informed though of any delays otherwise they can wait 28 days and reject your visa application due to lack of adequate documentation....
You can certainly stretch it but you will have to manage your communication with DIBP well so that you do not end up in an unfavourable situation


----------



## GrepCode

Has anyone, who has a prior visa refusal history of any other country(other than Australia) got a grant ? Did CO ask any questions around prior visa refusal ?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Mattooose said:


> Guys,
> I received my invite on that historic round on March 23rd.
> I am planning to submit my visa application in the first week of May. I have a couple of queries
> 
> 1) None of my credit cards are having credit limit anywhere close to 3 lakh. Are there any option to get a temporary credit card with that much limit and valid only for 1 transaction ?
> Which is the most dependable bank in this respect ?. What I mean by dependable is that it should not reject my transaction at that time ..
> 
> 2) I would like to delay my Grant date as much as possible as I am in no hurry to go there.
> Someone told me that it is possible by delaying the PCC and Medical certificate. Is that correct?
> 
> Thanks, Mattooose


Congrats friend!!

Best way out would be to find an overseas relative to help you out. Other way is two options: call up your credit card guy and tell him that you want to make such a payment and you will have to prepay your card with the visa fees. This way you get a extra amount in your account which you can utilise(only if CC company says you can). Other is to call up banks or travel agencies for forex card. ICICI has it for customers for paying for immigration, so just call them up if you have a bank account with them.

Don't do ANY risky thing so as to jeopardize your application. Try paying and at least preparing your visa application. I would suggest you immediately pay the fees and submit the visa application. Once that is done, start uploading docs every 3-4 days. Point is you are taking time but at the same time not putting yourself to risk. Also go for medicals only after CO requests you. Same for PCC.

Any other doubt, feel free to contact

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sk2014

Nishant Dundas said:


> Also go for medicals only after CO requests you. Same for PCC.



Why?

What happens if you do it earlier?


----------



## wolverine_349

sk2014 said:


> Why?
> 
> What happens if you do it earlier?


Turns out I had a direct 189 grant email sitting in my inbox since friday..took about a month...

This forum has provided a wealth of info for us prospective migrants..best of luck to those in waiting! 

My timeline in my signature


----------



## OZdream123

wolverine_349 said:


> Turns out I had a direct 189 grant email sitting in my inbox since friday..took about a month...
> 
> This forum has provided a wealth of info for us prospective migrants..best of luck to those in waiting!
> 
> My timeline in my signature


Congrats!


----------



## Santhosh.15

wolverine_349 said:


> Turns out I had a direct 189 grant email sitting in my inbox since friday..took about a month...
> 
> This forum has provided a wealth of info for us prospective migrants..best of luck to those in waiting!
> 
> My timeline in my signature


Congrats and Good luck mate.

Santhosh


----------



## Expat 2014

Hi All,

Currently i am 32 yrs and will turn to 33 on 01-06. Age points will be calculated on application date of EOI or Visa application date?

Please advise.


----------



## karnavidyut

Expat 2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Currently i am 32 yrs and will turn to 33 on 01-06. Age points will be calculated on application date of EOI or Visa application date?
> 
> Please advise.


Your age points will be calculated from the date of effect of your EOI. However if you do not get invited to lodge a visa before 01/06 then you will loose 5 points from that date.


----------



## sunnyalt

Hi,

How long subclass 189 takes to process without work experience?

My timeline is as follow:

ACS skill assessment (261313): 15/03/2013

IELTS: (04/12/2013) L 7.5, R: 7.0, W: 7.0, S: 7.0

EOI submitted: 05/12/2013

Invitation to apply: 24th March 2014

Visa Applied: 03rd April 2014

Case Officer: ???

Visa Grant: ???

Whats the current processing (Actual NOT standard published) without work experience???


----------



## Expat 2014

karnavidyut said:


> Your age points will be calculated from the date of effect of your EOI. However if you do not get invited to lodge a visa before 01/06 then you will loose 5 points from that date.


OK. Tks...

FYI...As of now i am getting 70 points, after 01/06 i will get 65 points only.

Once we submit EOI with 65 points, how long will it take to get an invitation ?

Pls advise.


----------



## sk2014

Expat 2014 said:


> OK. Tks...
> 
> FYI...As of now i am getting 70 points, after 01/06 i will get 65 points only.
> 
> Once we submit EOI with 65 points, how long will it take to get an invitation ?
> 
> Pls advise.


Check the skill select reports pages.


----------



## karnavidyut

Expat 2014 said:


> OK. Tks...
> 
> FYI...As of now i am getting 70 points, after 01/06 i will get 65 points only.
> 
> Once we submit EOI with 65 points, how long will it take to get an invitation ?
> 
> Pls advise.


If you submit your EOI now, you could potentially get invited in a few hours time with 70 points. 3 hours and 45 minutes to be precise.....thats when the next round of invites starts
All the best!


----------



## Expat 2014

karnavidyut said:


> If you submit your EOI now, you could potentially get invited in a few hours time with 70 points. 3 hours and 45 minutes to be precise.....thats when the next round of invites starts
> All the best!


Tks ...Ohhh...Sounds gr8.

I am just preparing to submit for ACS asmnt..so when will be the next round of invitation starts?

and gv me normal time interval of invitation cycle? is it every 1st and 3rd monday of the month?

If i apply with 65 points, how long will it take to get an invitation.

Please advise.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sk2014 said:


> Why?
> 
> What happens if you do it earlier?


What people normally do is that they front load everything before CO is allocated, hence this way getting direct grant.
But in your case what you would do is you upload all docs other than medicals and PCC.
Then CO will check your application and send you a email mentioning that you have to go for medicals and also submit PCC for all members in the application. For this you would get around 28 days from his email for completion of these formalities. So you would get to delay your visa process itself.
Reason why I only mentioned about meds and PCC is because these two ONLY are generally required to be provided on CO request but we guys normally get it done before hand to speed up the process to get a grant as early as possible.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## visitkangaroos

Hi Friends,

I am preparing documents to upload to my Visa application. Need a little help preparing them.

1. Which pdf software I can use to highlight part of the scanned documents like bank statements.
2. Which software I can use for creating something like "Table of Contents" so that it makes easier for the CO to navigate to a particular document.
3. Also, the documents checklist I got ask me to provide certified copy of your Skills Assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body. So do I need to get my ACS results notarized.

For the first 2 I tried few things but could not get it working, so it will be nice if someone can reply to this now so that I can complete it, today being holiday.


----------



## mamunvega

Nishant Dundas said:


> What people normally do is that they front load everything before CO is allocated, hence this way getting direct grant.
> But in your case what you would do is you upload all docs other than medicals and PCC.
> Then CO will check your application and send you a email mentioning that you have to go for medicals and also submit PCC for all members in the application. For this you would get around 28 days from his email for completion of these formalities. So you would get to delay your visa process itself.
> Reason why I only mentioned about meds and PCC is because these two ONLY are generally required to be provided on CO request but we guys normally get it done before hand to speed up the process to get a grant as early as possible.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Do you think It would be wise to upload Form 80 upfront as well.???


----------



## gkvithia

Hi I'm curious ..when you make copies of your official documents for notarizations are they in color or b&w ?


----------



## visitkangaroos

Expat 2014 said:


> Tks ...Ohhh...Sounds gr8.
> 
> I am just preparing to submit for ACS asmnt..so when will be the next round of invitation starts?
> 
> and gv me normal time interval of invitation cycle? is it every 1st and 3rd monday of the month?
> 
> If i apply with 65 points, how long will it take to get an invitation.
> 
> Please advise.


You need to get your skill assessment ( I understand it's ACS for you) and IELTS done before submitting your EOI.

ACS takes somewhere around 3 months.


----------



## visitkangaroos

gkvithia said:


> Hi I'm curious ..when you make copies of your official documents for notarizations are they in color or b&w ?


I don't see any harm in colour print out and then notarising it. I am doing it that way.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mamunvega said:


> Do you think It would be wise to upload Form 80 upfront as well.???


Yup.
Upload all docs other than PCC and medicals, IF you wish to prolong your grant.
For quick grant, upload PCC and get medicals done too before co allocation

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

gkvithia said:


> Hi I'm curious ..when you make copies of your official documents for notarizations are they in color or b&w ?


Either go for color copies or notarized black white copies.
You get two options.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

visitkangaroos said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am preparing documents to upload to my Visa application. Need a little help preparing them.
> 
> 1. Which pdf software I can use to highlight part of the scanned documents like bank statements.
> 2. Which software I can use for creating something like "Table of Contents" so that it makes easier for the CO to navigate to a particular document.
> 3. Also, the documents checklist I got ask me to provide certified copy of your Skills Assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body. So do I need to get my ACS results notarized.
> 
> For the first 2 I tried few things but could not get it working, so it will be nice if someone can reply to this now so that I can complete it, today being holiday.


1. Can you tell the logic behind doing such a thing. When you upload docs, they are under specific types of docs. So you should be normally not try to do such things. You just upload all docs you have and if there is any confusion, your CO shall contact you. No need to highlight your salary details as they know all such things, if that is the reason.

2. No need to upload such a file. As all docs are uploaded under relevant sections.

3. You can either upload color copies or notarized be copies.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## gkvithia

Its interesting how can you submitted EOI with out skill assessment ....that would constitute as false statement. I could be wrong ..


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Expat 2014 said:


> Tks ...Ohhh...Sounds gr8.
> 
> I am just preparing to submit for ACS asmnt..so when will be the next round of invitation starts?
> 
> and gv me normal time interval of invitation cycle? is it every 1st and 3rd monday of the month?
> 
> If i apply with 65 points, how long will it take to get an invitation.
> 
> Please advise.


Don't make this stupid mistake please see.
I have seen so many people whose visa applications have been rejected.
The rules clearly are that you need to apply based on assessment results. So if your eoi lodging date/date of lodging eoi is before date of assessment letter, even by two days, your application shall be rejected.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Expat 2014

Nishant Dundas said:


> Don't make this stupid mistake please see.
> I have seen so many people whose visa applications have been rejected.
> The rules clearly are that you need to apply based on assessment results. So if your eoi lodging date/date of lodging eoi is before date of assessment letter, even by two days, your application shall be rejected.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Agree with you...and ofcurse will submit the EOI with the ACS asmnt results only. My queries were after the EOI submission.

Pls reply to my queries.


----------



## mainak

visitkangaroos said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am preparing documents to upload to my Visa application. Need a little help preparing them.
> 
> 1. Which pdf software I can use to highlight part of the scanned documents like bank statements.
> 2. Which software I can use for creating something like "Table of Contents" so that it makes easier for the CO to navigate to a particular document.
> 3. Also, the documents checklist I got ask me to provide certified copy of your Skills Assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body. So do I need to get my ACS results notarized.
> 
> For the first 2 I tried few things but could not get it working, so it will be nice if someone can reply to this now so that I can complete it, today being holiday.


1. Adobe Acrobat Reader version XI can do this
2. Dont do this - do not alter original so much... only highlight items
3. No, you can safely upload the PDF which ACS sent you


----------



## shij

*Am i eligible*

Hi All,

I was planning to apply Sub class 190 visa. I have few queries about the point based system.

Im 27 years old and I am Bachelor of engineer (Computer science) graduate. I have about 4 years of work ex as a software engineer and I have IELTS BAND of 7 for each module.

As per above information my points would be 
Age - 30pt
Degree - 15 pt
IELTS - 10pt
work Ex - 0 pt (As ACS would consider only 2 years - not sure about this )

So my total points would be just 55. 
As far as I am aware of we need at least 65 points for applying 190 visa.

My sister and Bro-in-Law are citizen staying in sydney NSW. Will that be of any help to fetch more points??


----------



## poohbear

*14th April invitation results*

HI All

Just wondering how the invitations are going?

none for me yet 

EOI (65) acs 261313


----------



## rainaharpreet

Dear all,
I have applied visa 190 , can I do pcc and medicals before Case officer ?? Ur suggestions are highly appreciated.


----------



## bond_bhai

poohbear said:


> HI All
> 
> Just wondering how the invitations are going?
> 
> none for me yet
> 
> EOI (65) acs 261313


See the other thread. People are sharing it out there : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1290.html


----------



## chennaiguy

poohbear said:


> HI All Just wondering how the invitations are going? none for me yet  EOI (65) acs 261313


With 65 points you should have got the invite today. Check your email.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Expat 2014 said:


> Agree with you...and ofcurse will submit the EOI with the ACS asmnt results only. My queries were after the EOI submission.
> 
> Pls reply to my queries.


Your question itself is the answer..
Hehehe

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rainaharpreet said:


> Dear all,
> I have applied visa 190 , can I do pcc and medicals before Case officer ?? Ur suggestions are highly appreciated.


Yes you surely can

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

shij said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was planning to apply Sub class 190 visa. I have few queries about the point based system.
> 
> Im 27 years old and I am Bachelor of engineer (Computer science) graduate. I have about 4 years of work ex as a software engineer and I have IELTS BAND of 7 for each module.
> 
> As per above information my points would be
> Age - 30pt
> Degree - 15 pt
> IELTS - 10pt
> work Ex - 0 pt (As ACS would consider only 2 years - not sure about this )
> 
> So my total points would be just 55.
> As far as I am aware of we need at least 65 points for applying 190 visa.
> 
> My sister and Bro-in-Law are citizen staying in sydney NSW. Will that be of any help to fetch more points??


For 190 min points is 55.
And you can claim points if your family member is sponsoring you..
Please check dibp website

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## shij

Nishant Dundas said:


> For 190 min points is 55.
> And you can claim points if your family member is sponsoring you..
> Please check dibp website


Thank you Nishant. 
I think claiming points if my family member is sponsoring you is only for Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) which allows us to work in specific region. Am i Right? or it is applicable for 190 also?

I am planning to stay and work in sydney as my sister is there.

And just checked NSW state sponsored is closed for 2013/2014.


----------



## manofsteel

Hi, quick question...

Anyone here knows the basis of IED? Is it based on medicals expiration or police clearance? 
I've seen some comments saying CO based it on medical, while others said based on police clearance expiration. Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## shanish

Hy,

I lodged 190 app on 7th Feb 2014, however till date neither any team has contacted to upload remaining docs like (Form 80 etc) nor i have been assigned a CO. Is it normal ?

If not how can i contact DIBP ? I'm unable to find any email, Ph. Kindly help.


----------



## Expat 2014

Nishant Dundas said:


> Your question itself is the answer..
> Hehehe
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum



Dear,

I am in the process of submitting docs for ACS Skill Asmnt. Please advise on the below

1. Do i need to get notarized the b/w copies of my originals ?
2. (or) Can i send the Colour Copies (original certs - scanned and printed using colour Zerox Mechine)?

Please advise.


----------



## rattler

I got my invite with 65 points today (Onshore). I applied with 60 points on 28th March, but updated it with 5 more points on 4th April.

PS: Still not able to add signature, so posting my details manually below.

261313 | 189 Visa | ACS applied: 3-Dec-13 | ACS result: +ve 20-Feb-14 | IELTS: LRWS:9 7.5 7.5 8.5 | EOI submitted: 4-Apr-14 (65 points) | Invited: 14-Apr-14 | Visa lodged: ?? | Medicals: ?? | PCC: ?? | CO Assigned: ??


----------



## Arunvas

manofsteel said:


> Hi, quick question...
> 
> Anyone here knows the basis of IED? Is it based on medicals expiration or police clearance?
> I've seen some comments saying CO based it on medical, while others said based on police clearance expiration. Thanks in advance for your reply.


Dear Man,

IED is based on the date of Medicals or PCC, which ever is earlier!


----------



## Arunvas

Guys,

Below are my questions on filling Form 1221. I'm afraid if almost all of my questions are very straight forward, however for beginners like can get favored with this. So please help 

1. *Is Form 1221 for all the applicants (Main + Dependant adults) or just dependant adults?* 

2. *Q#17: What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?*
What can we write here? I have NOT gone to Australia earlier.

3. *Q#18: If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
Intended date of arrival
Flight number or vessel details*
I will go to Australia within 6 months once my PR visa is granted. But how do I put an exact date of arrival and flight # now?

4. *Q#19: Intended date of departure*
Same as Q#18

5: *Q#20: Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia*
Are they mentioning about the transit place/country on our airway to Australia from origin country or just like that any place?

6: *Q#21: Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
from Australia*
I think this is the place/country we would reach after departing from Australia. Am I right?

7: *Q#27: Give details of all post secondary qualifications*
Details starting from our college alone or need to include 10th and 12th class too?

8: *Q#40: Do you intend to work in Australia?*
I will obviously work. So I can select YES and leave the Employer details blank, as I don't know whom to work for rite?

9: *Q#43: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia*
Once PR is granted, I'll migrate permanently. So could you please help me understand better how to answer this question?

10: *Q#43: Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration?*
Completely lost. Could you please help me understand better how to answer this question?

prseekar, probably you can help? I see Form 1221 looks tougher than Form 80 for me


----------



## p_sherman

manofsteel said:


> Hi, quick question...
> 
> Anyone here knows the basis of IED? Is it based on medicals expiration or police clearance?
> I've seen some comments saying CO based it on medical, while others said based on police clearance expiration. Thanks in advance for your reply.


IED is one year from the date of your meds or PCC, whichever is earlier.

Reason being the above 2 documents are deemed to be only valid for a year.


----------



## gkkumar

*Co Allocated !!*

Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our mean, useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.

Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

Arunvas said:


> Guys,
> 
> Below are my questions on filling Form 1221. I'm afraid if almost all of my questions are very straight forward, however for beginners like can get favored with this. So please help
> 
> 1. *Is Form 1221 for all the applicants (Main + Dependant adults) or just dependant adults?*
> 
> 2. *Q#17: What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?*
> What can we write here? I have NOT gone to Australia earlier.
> 
> 3. *Q#18: If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
> Intended date of arrival
> Flight number or vessel details*
> I will go to Australia within 6 months once my PR visa is granted. But how do I put an exact date of arrival and flight # now?
> 
> 4. *Q#19: Intended date of departure*
> Same as Q#18
> 
> 5: *Q#20: Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia*
> Are they mentioning about the transit place/country on our airway to Australia from origin country or just like that any place?
> 
> 6: *Q#21: Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
> from Australia*
> I think this is the place/country we would reach after departing from Australia. Am I right?
> 
> 7: *Q#27: Give details of all post secondary qualifications*
> Details starting from our college alone or need to include 10th and 12th class too?
> 
> 8: *Q#40: Do you intend to work in Australia?*
> I will obviously work. So I can select YES and leave the Employer details blank, as I don't know whom to work for rite?
> 
> 9: *Q#43: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
> obtained once you depart Australia*
> Once PR is granted, I'll migrate permanently. So could you please help me understand better how to answer this question?
> 
> 10: *Q#43: Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration?*
> Completely lost. Could you please help me understand better how to answer this question?
> 
> prseekar, probably you can help? I see Form 1221 looks tougher than Form 80 for me


1. Only dependents.
2,3,4,5,6. Leave Blank
7.From 10th standard.
8.Yes. Leave employer details blank.
9. 10. Leave Blank


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi, I have recieved my EOI for 189 and have to apply before 23rd May 2014. 
Can someone let me know the process in detail and what all forms( With form numbers) I need to submit?


----------



## manmvk

gkkumar said:


> Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our mean, useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


Congratulation Buddy!!!

189 or 190 ?!

The form 80 has changed on 3rd April, so if you send it before this date to your agent, you may need to fill the new form 80...

All the best!


----------



## rohit1_sharma

gkkumar said:


> Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our mean, useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


Congrats! Do keep us posted on any document requests, etc. that you get from the CO. You should be getting your grant very soon! All the best.


----------



## gkkumar

manmvk said:


> Congratulation Buddy!!!
> 
> 189 or 190 ?!
> 
> The form 80 has changed on 3rd April, so if you send it before this date to your agent, you may need to fill the new form 80...
> 
> All the best!


Its 190 !! 

Yea, I may need to fill out the new form 80 - due to the joker, stupid consultant who did not upload my form 80 which was submitted to them in February itself. Proved once again not to approach these mean idiots - who cause intentional delays in application processing.


----------



## SS70011005

gkkumar said:


> Its 190 !!
> 
> Yea, I may need to fill out the new form 80 - due to the joker, stupid consultant who did not upload my form 80 which was submitted to them in February itself. Proved once again not to approach these mean idiots - who cause intentional delays in application processing.


Congrats buddy!!

In a way its good that your Feb form 80 was not uploaded otherwise CO would have asked you to fill the new one. 

Congrats again!!


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our mean, useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


Congrats Gkkumar. ..


----------



## huzefa85

Hi All,

I am in process of filling up my visa information and DIBP requires that I provide all the addresses we lived in for myself and my wife from the time of birth.
We have shifted a lot of flats in our lifetime (in India / Dubai / Oman) and it is nearly impossible to provide accurate details (with building no. / lane no. / exact dates of residence), atleast for the older addresses.
How accurate this information needs to be ? Does it have to be in complete detail like building no. etc and exact date with dd/mm/yyyy. Or an approximate date would be fine ?


----------



## chiku2006

gkkumar said:


> Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our mean, useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


Congratulations kumar !!!


----------



## manofsteel

p_sherman said:


> IED is one year from the date of your meds or PCC, whichever is earlier.
> 
> Reason being the above 2 documents are deemed to be only valid for a year.


Thanks @arunvas and @p_sherman!

I have an existing police clearance which is still valid and will expire on end of May. Since this is still valid, I frontloaded them. If CO will not accept, then I may have to secure a new one. But if CO accepted it, does that mean it will or might be used as basis for my IED? 

I have back read this thread and saw that CO can give as early as 2 weeks IED, i just dont know if it was based on the medicals submitted or pcc.


----------



## asimak77

*CO Assigned from Team4*

Hi,

I got an email from my CO from Adelade GSM Team4. Almost a week back. Its been 7 weeks now since I lodged my application. Any idea how long does it take usually for Visa ? On my online application, my health status changed to "No health examinations required for (all of family member)" almost 2 weeks back.

-Ahmed


----------



## visitkangaroos

mainak said:


> 1. Adobe Acrobat Reader version XI can do this
> 2. Dont do this - do not alter original so much... only highlight items
> 3. No, you can safely upload the PDF which ACS sent you


I need highlighting portion of image and not text since scanned docs are images. I am not able to figure out exactly how this can be done. Can someone exactly point me to highlight part of image in pdf. 

I believe the preferred method would be to mark it with some colour.


----------



## damiloo

gkkumar said:


> Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our mean, useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


hi kumar - mine is also adelaide team 2 !!! visaapplied on 19th feb , contacted by CO for medicals which i did on 31st march and they r uploaded. Awaiting further details ?


----------



## ssaifuddin

asimak77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got an email from my CO from Adelade GSM Team4. Almost a week back. Its been 7 weeks now since I lodged my application. Any idea how long does it take usually for Visa ? On my online application, my health status changed to "No health examinations required for (all of family member)" almost 2 weeks back.
> 
> -Ahmed


Hi ASIMAK77

I also have Team 4. they seems to me polite but dont know how long they take to grant visa

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Expat 2014

Dear All,

I am in the process of submitting docs for ACS Skill Asmnt. Please advise on the below

1. Do i need to get notarized the b/w copies of my original certificates ?
2. (or) Can i send the Colour Copies (Means Scan the original certs and print using colour Printer)?

Please advise.


----------



## mainak

visitkangaroos said:


> I need highlighting portion of image and not text since scanned docs are images. I am not able to figure out exactly how this can be done. Can someone exactly point me to highlight part of image in pdf.
> 
> I believe the preferred method would be to mark it with some colour.


Then use the option of drawing a rectangle - that is also available at tool section - in that way i have marked my scanned bank statement too


----------



## nsri

Hi...
My Hus got the invitation for subclass 89 on march 23rd. Since he is not in India and a bit busy with his office work, he hasn't started the visa documentation work yet. He will be reaching India only by may 3rd......
Can all the documentation work, medical check, and other formalities can be completed in the other 20 day time gap...
If we are not able to apply in the 60 days time frame....should we do the skill select again.....


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Gillygirl said:


> Guys!
> Thank you for all your help! We just received our grant this morning. Dreams do come true. Much wishes to those waiting for your grant and all the very best!
> 
> Thank you
> Arjun and Gillian


Congratulations Gillygirl,

Wishing you a wonderful journey ahead. Have a nice time, party hard.


----------



## rajajessie

nsri said:


> Hi...
> My Hus got the invitation for subclass 89 on march 23rd. Since he is not in India and a bit busy with his office work, he hasn't started the visa documentation work yet. He will be reaching India only by may 3rd......
> Can all the documentation work, medical check, and other formalities can be completed in the other 20 day time gap...
> If we are not able to apply in the 60 days time frame....should we do the skill select again.....


Hi nsri,

As per my understanding you:

Once your EOI has been selected and an invitation is issued upon it, then you have 60 days to file your visa application (which means paying the fees and launching your online application). Afterwards, you application will be allocated to CO (case officer), which will request for all the documents that you need to submit to support your application. You can also pre upload all the documents before CO is allocated (as your online application will have specific tabs for all the documents which needed to uploaded as an evidence to your application).

So this CO allocation can take upto 10 weeks for 189 visa, which means you have ample amount of time to arrange all the necessary documents.

Rest seniors in the forum can certainly put more light on it and also can fill any gaps I may have left/ or correct me if I have cascaded any wrong information.

Cheers,
R


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



robins_mca said:


> Dear friends,
> Here is good news. We just got the 190 visa granted this morning. Thanks to all members of this forum for the great help and support. I wish everyone good luck with the application. For everyone, the grant is going to be so soon. just hope for the best and wait a bit.
> All my details are below and in my signature. (I have mentioned about a delay email from CO in my last posts. But it was wrong. It was supposed to be for someone else but the agent sent that to everyone )
> One more thing guys, today was my last day on my current temporary visa. I was at a counter to pay for another temporary visa when I got the mail from immigration about the status change .
> THERE IS GOD AND HE IS WITH US..!!!
> 
> Visa type : 190 (Onshore)
> Profession : Registered Nurse
> Team : Brisbane team 33
> CO initials : AK
> I have front loaded all documents and CO just asked for medicals only.


Congratulations Robin,

All the best, have a gala time now.


----------



## p_sherman

manofsteel said:


> I have an existing police clearance which is still valid and will expire on end of May. Since this is still valid, I frontloaded them. If CO will not accept, then I may have to secure a new one. But if CO accepted it, does that mean it will or might be used as basis for my IED?


I'm guessing CO will ask you to apply for a new PCC. I don't think you want your IED to be 2 weeks from date of grant anyway right


----------



## mainak

nsri said:


> Hi...
> My Hus got the invitation for subclass 89 on march 23rd. Since he is not in India and a bit busy with his office work, he hasn't started the visa documentation work yet. He will be reaching India only by may 3rd......
> Can all the documentation work, medical check, and other formalities can be completed in the other 20 day time gap...
> If we are not able to apply in the 60 days time frame....should we do the skill select again.....


For documents - nothing shall stop you uploading them.. 
For medicals - I think 3 weeks timeframe is okay
Only challenge I can foresee is getting PCC done in the case of mismatch between your current address and address on passport


----------



## nsri

Thanks a lot for u reply


----------



## smmuneeb

Hi Guys. I applied for NSW Skilled nomination 190 visa. Plz help me what is this!!!
Below are the times lines:

Visa applied: 16 Dec 2013
CO Assigned: 6th Feb 2014
All Documents emailed: 03 Mar 2014

My agent did a follow up email 2 days back that whether CO received all documents or he need further. This the reply we got:
_* Thank you for your email and the documents you have provided on behalf of your client.

Please be advised that no further documents are required at this stage. If anything further is required you will be advised.

The visa your client has applied for is part of the Regional Skilled category. The Migration Program planning level for this category has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.

This means processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category this program year unless more visa places become available. I cannot advise you whether more visa places will become available in this visa category as planning levels are determined by the Australian Government.

As planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your client’s application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to check the department’s website for updated information regarding allocation, processing and any changes to the Skilled Migration Program which may affect your client.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.*_


----------



## prseeker

smmuneeb said:


> Hi Guys. I applied for NSW Skilled nomination 190 visa. Plz help me what is this!!!
> Below are the times lines:
> 
> Visa applied: 16 Dec 2013
> CO Assigned: 6th Feb 2014
> All Documents emailed: 03 Mar 2014
> 
> My agent did a follow up email 2 days back that whether CO received all documents or he need further. This the reply we got:
> _* Thank you for your email and the documents you have provided on behalf of your client.
> 
> Please be advised that no further documents are required at this stage. If anything further is required you will be advised.
> 
> The visa your client has applied for is part of the Regional Skilled category. The Migration Program planning level for this category has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.
> 
> This means processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category this program year unless more visa places become available. I cannot advise you whether more visa places will become available in this visa category as planning levels are determined by the Australian Government.
> 
> As planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your client’s application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to check the department’s website for updated information regarding allocation, processing and any changes to the Skilled Migration Program which may affect your client.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.*_


This means wait till July


----------



## smmuneeb

prseeker said:


> This means wait till July


My concern was related to quota system per year she is mentioning. I remember this quota system applied at the time of State invitation, But its applied even after you Visa application...


----------



## Kunalkush

I got my 189 visa but couple of inside pages of my passport has got some water marks. Although the first and last pages are fine. If i apply for a new passport what will happen to the visa, since that has been issued on the old passport. Any ideas ?


----------



## lovetosmack

Kunalkush said:


> I got my 189 visa but couple of inside pages of my passport has got some water marks. Although the first and last pages are fine. If i apply for a new passport what will happen to the visa, since that has been issued on the old passport. Any ideas ?


Please post your query afresh as a new thread. Refrain from hijacking a thread. Thank you.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



rohit1_sharma said:


> I support Deejay_TNT here. I would request all the users on this forum to respect each other as it's a community of individuals and everyone is trying to provide support. Using any disrespectful words and insulting people is highly unacceptable. There are better ways to put your point across. Such activities will be otherwise reported as abuse on this forum.


.

HI Rohit,

I completely agree with you and second you on your thoughts. However, we all know- What goes around come around.

I've failed to put this across, that deejay, also needs to be a little more polite in the way he responds. It could be his style which has no bad intentions, however, this is a vast forum and one should be mindful while responding, bearing in mind how his words are taken.

Deejay - Didn't mean to offend you buddy, but I've seen at least on two occasions where the respondent had told you, "This is a much better way of asking".

On another occasion you're response to my comment was - " Ahhh, i can't believe you can't read carefully".

All said and done, I think the simple rule would be to read your response twice and ensure there is no misunderstanding or disrespect.

Cheers


----------



## bond_bhai

Kunalkush said:


> I got my 189 visa but couple of inside pages of my passport has got some water marks. Although the first and last pages are fine. If i apply for a new passport what will happen to the visa, since that has been issued on the old passport. Any ideas ?


Your new passport will have "old" passport number. You need to carry both the cancelled passport and the new one whenever/wherever you go.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI Rohit,
> 
> I completely agree with you and second you on your thoughts. However, we all know- What goes around come around.
> 
> I've failed to put this across, that deejay, also needs to be a little more polite in the way he responds. It could be his style which has no bad intentions, however, this is a vast forum and one should be mindful while responding, bearing in mind how his words are taken.
> 
> Deejay - Didn't mean to offend you buddy, but I've seen at least on two occasions where the respondent had told you, "This is a much better way of asking".
> 
> On another occasion you're response to my comment was - " Ahhh, i can't believe you can't read carefully".
> 
> All said and done, I think the simple rule would be to read your response twice and ensure there is no misunderstanding or disrespect.
> 
> Cheers


Sure, I do understand and my comments were for everyone including me with no intention of pointing out any single person.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



smmuneeb said:


> Hi Guys. I applied for NSW Skilled nomination 190 visa. Plz help me what is this!!!
> Below are the times lines:
> 
> Visa applied: 16 Dec 2013
> CO Assigned: 6th Feb 2014
> All Documents emailed: 03 Mar 2014
> 
> My agent did a follow up email 2 days back that whether CO received all documents or he need further. This the reply we got:
> _* Thank you for your email and the documents you have provided on behalf of your client.
> 
> Please be advised that no further documents are required at this stage. If anything further is required you will be advised.
> 
> The visa your client has applied for is part of the Regional Skilled category. The Migration Program planning level for this category has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.
> 
> This means processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category this program year unless more visa places become available. I cannot advise you whether more visa places will become available in this visa category as planning levels are determined by the Australian Government.
> 
> As planning levels apply to all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your client’s application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to check the department’s website for updated information regarding allocation, processing and any changes to the Skilled Migration Program which may affect your client.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.*_


Hi Smmuneeb,

Owing to a huge pile of applications, these mails are to help the applicant understand the situation. Many in the forum have been receiving such emails, and some have also received their grants after having received such emails.

So keep praying and ensure you don't loose hope.

All the best buddy, you grant is for sure round the corner.


----------



## prseeker

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI Rohit,
> 
> I completely agree with you and second you on your thoughts. However, we all know- What goes around come around.
> 
> I've failed to put this across, that deejay, also needs to be a little more polite in the way he responds. It could be his style which has no bad intentions, however, this is a vast forum and one should be mindful while responding, bearing in mind how his words are taken.
> 
> Deejay - Didn't mean to offend you buddy, but I've seen at least on two occasions where the respondent had told you, "This is a much better way of asking".
> 
> On another occasion you're response to my comment was - " Ahhh, i can't believe you can't read carefully".
> 
> All said and done, I think the simple rule would be to read your response twice and ensure there is no misunderstanding or disrespect.
> 
> Cheers





rohit1_sharma said:


> Sure, I do understand and my comments were for everyone including me with no intention of pointing out any single person.


:couch2:opcorn:


----------



## rajemailid

All, I need some help to clear my confusion on IED. 

1. Will it be given for individual family members (if I include all my family as dependents) or its a single date for entire family?

2. My plan is to move to Oz alone and find a job and come back and pick my wife and 2 kids. Can I take this route by going alone for initial entry and later take my wife and kids or all have to appear during initial entry?

3. I'm from a computer network management software developer. I hear both Sydney and Melbourne are good for these kind of profiles. Is there any specific criteria I have to check when choosing between sydney/melborune? all I could see in the net is that Sydney is expensive than Melbourne and Sydney's climate is better than Melbourne  

Appreciate your help.

Regards - Raj


----------



## Waqarali20005

Kunalkush said:


> I got my 189 visa but couple of inside pages of my passport has got some water marks. Although the first and last pages are fine. If i apply for a new passport what will happen to the visa, since that has been issued on the old passport. Any ideas ?


you just need to notify the department about your new passpsot by filling out from 1022


----------



## mithu93ku

. Dear Raj,

Initial entry date is unique one for your application ( Including your family members). 


You could go alone and find a job and then you could bring your family members . However, everything should be before expire the initial entry date. Otherwise, you have to apply again for partner and child visa which is costly and lengthy process. You could change the plan like... Go whole family to oz before initial entry date and send back your family.
For your third question , do some research.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

still not got the invite!! is something wrong in my EOI?? Please can someone guide me is to how to be sure if my EOI is really 'submitted' correctly??


----------



## SS70011005

MaxTheWolf said:


> still not got the invite!! is something wrong in my EOI?? Please can someone guide me is to how to be sure if my EOI is really 'submitted' correctly??


Thats a very long time for invite. You should have applied for 190 my friend. I got the invite in 2 working days (barring the weekends) with 60 points for 221111.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

SS70011005 said:


> Thats a very long time for invite. You should have applied for 190 my friend. I got the invite in 2 working days (barring the weekends) with 60 points for 221111.


but I really can't show the finances required for 190 at the moment..


----------



## gaurav19sood

Ok guys after composing myself about the loss of the entire VISA fees and time, I have decided to start again.
Now I already have 55 points and am now planning to get ACS for my wife and claim 5 points for partner. I have some questions .
1. I have her experience letters from 2012 when I was initially thinking of filing her ACS. I will get a new experience letter from her current company with a recent date so as to count all her exp until now. The question is will the old reference letters suffice for her old companies??

Please help me with this.

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gaurav19sood said:


> Ok guys after composing myself about the loss of the entire VISA fees and time, I have decided to start again.
> Now I already have 55 points and am now planning to get ACS for my wife and claim 5 points for partner. I have some questions .
> 1. I have her experience letters from 2012 when I was initially thinking of filing her ACS. I will get a new experience letter from her current company with a recent date so as to count all her exp until now. The question is will the old reference letters suffice for her old companies??
> 
> Please help me with this.
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


Sorry to hear about your loss last time, but really what went wrong?


----------



## gaurav19sood

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss last time, but really what went wrong?


Max, in my earlier application I had claimed 10 points for my experience(7 yrs) as i had misunderstood the ACS assessment wherein they had taken away 6 yrs from my exp as training ( RPL case).
So now my CO wants me to provide proof of the same while I don't have 6 yrs exp after 2013 when ACS deemed me skilled.

I have yet not withdrawn my application, but plan to do that soon.

Gaurav


----------



## outkasted

if I may ask what is the basic difference in the working of 189 and 190 visas; as the CSOL which is comprehensive list is not applicable in many SS from time to time, then how is the 189 visa granted when the occupation is closed in all states?


----------



## lvonline

The new form 80 is not editable in any form except for filling fields and saving the pdf. The pdf has header [SECURE]. I filled the entire form in pdf and took a scan of just signature page. However the signature page couldn't be merged with form 80 pdf. I believe that's the difference between old and new format besides content changes. No page can be deleted nor can be inserted in this new format. I used 3 different tools including Acrobat XI pro with all features. 
So I think only option is to print and scan all pages with 100 dpi resolution.


----------



## mainak

lvonline said:


> The new form 80 is not editable in any form except for filling fields and saving the pdf. The pdf has header [SECURE]. I filled the entire form in pdf and took a scan of just signature page. However the signature page couldn't be merged with form 80 pdf. I believe that's the difference between old and new format besides content changes. No page can be deleted nor can be inserted in this new format. I used 3 different tools including Acrobat XI pro with all features.
> So I think only option is to print and scan all pages with 100 dpi resolution.


Yes that's the property of PDF Secure - you cannot MERGE it with other PDFs.. hence print all pages and rescan is single way out


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Expat 2014 said:


> Dear,
> 
> I am in the process of submitting docs for ACS Skill Asmnt. Please advise on the below
> 
> 1. Do i need to get notarized the b/w copies of my originals ?
> 2. (or) Can i send the Colour Copies (original certs - scanned and printed using colour Zerox Mechine)?
> 
> Please advise.


For assessment you need to provide notarized copies, whether on color or b/w copy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ozpr

Hi All,

When filling the details during Visa lodgement,

Q1) There is a question - Does this applicant have national identity documents ?
Should we enter AADHAR card or PAN Card or VOTER ID details here ?

Q2) Non Migrating dependent family members
Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

Do we need to enter details of parents and in-law's here ?

Q3) If yes for Q2, There is a section where we need to mention if the family member has other names - Is this family member currently, or have they ever been known by any other names ?

Since Mother/mother-in-law would have known by a different surname prior to marriage, Should we mention those details here ?

Thanks


----------



## lovetosmack

lvonline said:


> The new form 80 is not editable in any form except for filling fields and saving the pdf. The pdf has header [SECURE]. I filled the entire form in pdf and took a scan of just signature page. However the signature page couldn't be merged with form 80 pdf. I believe that's the difference between old and new format besides content changes. No page can be deleted nor can be inserted in this new format. I used 3 different tools including Acrobat XI pro with all features.
> So I think only option is to print and scan all pages with 100 dpi resolution.


I was fighting with this for a long time now :smash: and I guess I found a better way to do it. 

* Print only page17 of form80, sign it, scan it and keep it aside.
* Download pdfsam
* Use its split function and split at page17. Give 16 at the 'Split after these pages' field
* Go to the merge tab now. Make sure 'PDF contains forms' is unchecked. Add the pages 1-16, 17 (signed and scanned page), 18 in that order and hit Merge. 

This worked for me well except that signed page17 is considered a scanned image and not a form, which is obvious, after reading a lot of posts here. All the remaining pages are still working for me as editable forms. Let me know if it works for you too.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

nsri said:


> Hi...
> My Hus got the invitation for subclass 89 on march 23rd. Since he is not in India and a bit busy with his office work, he hasn't started the visa documentation work yet. He will be reaching India only by may 3rd......
> Can all the documentation work, medical check, and other formalities can be completed in the other 20 day time gap...
> If we are not able to apply in the 60 days time frame....should we do the skill select again.....


Ask your husband to pay the visa fees and complete the visa application and submit it before 60 days of march23. 
After that start uploading docs.
It is not necessary that PCC and med results be also uploaded within this 60days.
I strongly suggest not to risk things and try completing all things asap (visa fees,application,documents other than meds and PCC).
Meds and PCC you can do even after 60 days no issues.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

lvonline said:


> The new form 80 is not editable in any form except for filling fields and saving the pdf. The pdf has header [SECURE]. I filled the entire form in pdf and took a scan of just signature page. However the signature page couldn't be merged with form 80 pdf. I believe that's the difference between old and new format besides content changes. No page can be deleted nor can be inserted in this new format. I used 3 different tools including Acrobat XI pro with all features.
> So I think only option is to print and scan all pages with 100 dpi resolution.


The most simple way is:
1) fill all details in form80.
2) install a PDF creator in your laptop ( I have dopdf and its free).
3) print form 80 with PDF software ( only pages 1-18)
4) take actual printout of page 19 where signature is to be given, scan the same
5) also take a PDF print of page 20
6) use any PDF merging software and merge the above 3 files - page1-18, scanned page 19, page 20

As simple as above and the form is ready to be submitted

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## lvonline

Thanks guys. Will try and get back.


----------



## huzefa85

huzefa85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in process of filling up my visa information and DIBP requires that I provide all the addresses we lived in for myself and my wife from the time of birth.
> We have shifted a lot of flats in our lifetime (in India / Dubai / Oman) and it is nearly impossible to provide accurate details (with building no. / lane no. / exact dates of residence), atleast for the older addresses.
> How accurate this information needs to be ? Does it have to be in complete detail like building no. etc and exact date with dd/mm/yyyy. Or an approximate date would be fine ?


Hey guys, 

I guess my question got lost in other replies.
Any advice on the above matter ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## carthik.annayan

carthik.annayan said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I've submitted my visa application, with all the necessary documents. Any idea, how much time it takes for the case officer to get assigned ? It's almost 7 weeks now and the 6th week is in progress. All the necessary documents including the PCC & Health documents have been submitted. Can anyone tell me if you have been granted a visa and applied during this time?
> 
> ====================================
> ACS
> ====================================
> 
> ACS Application - 17th August 2013
> 
> ACS Results	- 12th November	2013
> ====================================
> 
> EOI
> ====================================
> EOI Application	- 18th November	2013
> 
> EOI Results	- 29th January	2014
> 
> ====================================
> 
> Visa
> ====================================
> VISA Application - 27th Feburary 2014
> 
> CO Assignment - Waiting
> VISA Result - Waiting
> 
> ====================================
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Carthik



Any response please?


----------



## lovetosmack

huzefa85 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I guess my question got lost in other replies. Any advice on the above matter ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have the same situation. I guess month and year should be good enough. Give whatever accurate information you can at least upto street names and house numbers wherever possible.


----------



## lvonline

lovetosmack said:


> I was fighting with this for a long time now :smash: and I guess I found a better way to do it.
> 
> * Print only page17 of form80, sign it, scan it and keep it aside.
> * Download pdfsam
> * Use its split function and split at page17. Give 16 at the 'Split after these pages' field
> * Go to the merge tab now. Make sure 'PDF contains forms' is unchecked. Add the pages 1-16, 17 (signed and scanned page), 18 in that order and hit Merge.
> 
> This worked for me well except that signed page17 is considered a scanned image and not a form, which is obvious, after reading a lot of posts here. All the remaining pages are still working for me as editable forms. Let me know if it works for you too.


Hi mate... This didn't work. PDF couldn't be split...it showed up errors in log. May be this doesn't work for secure pdf's. Anyways thanks for your quick response.


----------



## as1984

lvonline said:


> Hi mate... This didn't work. PDF couldn't be split...it showed up errors in log. May be this doesn't work for secure pdf's. Anyways thanks for your quick response.


Use cutepdf software to print the entire form 80 as a pdf...this will make the form 80 a normal pdf file rather than a secured pdf...now merge it with the scanned copy of page 17 usinf pdfsam...


----------



## lovetosmack

lvonline said:


> Hi mate... This didn't work. PDF couldn't be split...it showed up errors in log. May be this doesn't work for secure pdf's. Anyways thanks for your quick response.


I'm updating 5 form 80s in the same way. Not sure what's going wrong.


----------



## lvonline

Nishant Dundas said:


> The most simple way is:
> 1) fill all details in form80.
> 2) install a PDF creator in your laptop ( I have dopdf and its free).
> 3) print form 80 with PDF software ( only pages 1-18)
> 4) take actual printout of page 19 where signature is to be given, scan the same
> 5) also take a PDF print of page 20
> 6) use any PDF merging software and merge the above 3 files - page1-18, scanned page 19, page 20
> 
> As simple as above and the form is ready to be submitted
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


This worked for me. The size of form80 with all data and page 17 scan is just around 800 KB (less than 1mb). Decent quality.
New invitees in yesterday's round, please note this point, your honor!!
Thanks Nishant.


----------



## lvonline

lovetosmack said:


> I'm updating 5 form 80s in the same way. Not sure what's going wrong.


 Did you try with the latest form 80?
If it works for you, may be something wrong from my end.


----------



## VIPIN_MATT

Hi,

I have a doubt regarding PCC:

1. My wife had a resident visa for Qatar which has expired now. Is it still necessary to get a PCC certificate?
2. If it is required is it something that I can apply online and get? How long does it take?


----------



## lvonline

as1984 said:


> Use cutepdf software to print the entire form 80 as a pdf...this will make the form 80 a normal pdf file rather than a secured pdf...now merge it with the scanned copy of page 17 usinf pdfsam...


Thanks. I guess this should also work as it is in the same lines of what Nishant said.


----------



## lvonline

huzefa85 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I guess my question got lost in other replies.
> Any advice on the above matter ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you are aware of exact dates, answer is obvious. However not easy to get exact dates unless you have any document proof. I gave approximate dates. However make sure you don't miss any address! Check across all your docs for addresses and make sure all addresses from all documents are listed in form 80.
In my case I didn't knew door number, so just gave an old address without door no. 
Now seniors can chip in with their comments.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI Rohit,
> 
> I completely agree with you and second you on your thoughts. However, we all know- What goes around come around.
> 
> I've failed to put this across, that deejay, also needs to be a little more polite in the way he responds. It could be his style which has no bad intentions, however, this is a vast forum and one should be mindful while responding, bearing in mind how his words are taken.
> 
> Deejay - Didn't mean to offend you buddy, but I've seen at least on two occasions where the respondent had told you, "This is a much better way of asking".
> 
> On another occasion you're response to my comment was - " Ahhh, i can't believe you can't read carefully".
> 
> All said and done, I think the simple rule would be to read your response twice and ensure there is no misunderstanding or disrespect.
> 
> Cheers


You are correct, Neville Smith.
Sometimes I tend to tell people do the "RTFM" too much in an overly direct manner.
But that is only for the public good, when people insist on their incorrect understanding and tell other people wrong information simply because they haven't read the official docs. The only reason for me being too direct is for the benefit of all - so that someone's incorrect assumptions are NOT widespread to others (and taken for granted). If someone's feeling were hurt by that - I am sorry.

Also, please note I don't insult people or call them any names, like "fool". Yes, I can tell "RTFM", "you haven't read the official data", etc, but I don't go personal. A "mentoring tone" I sometimes imply, I believe, is different from an "offence" I quoted in replying to earlier.

Peace!


----------



## outkasted

outkasted said:


> if I may ask what is the basic difference in the working of 189 and 190 visas; as the CSOL which is comprehensive list is not applicable in many SS from time to time, then how is the 189 visa granted when the occupation is closed in all states?


Hope some helping soul can throw some light on this...


----------



## AncientGlory

outkasted said:


> Hope some helping soul can throw some light on this...


189 is an independant skilled visa. You don't need state sponsorship for this. If your job is in SOL you can apply.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Dear people

How do you validate a 'complete, and correctly submitted, and available for invitation' EOI?

My EOI homepage mentions:

Date submitted : 21/03/2014
Date of effect : 21/03/2014
Result: The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points.
Action : <blank>

There are attachment links in 'View EOI', and 'View points breakdown', and there is a kind of a letter as attachment link in 'Correspondence' section.

Is that it? Is it a valid EOI submission available for invitation?


----------



## gkvithia

Question on Form 80 -

I am the main applicant, does my spouse have to fill up a separate form 80 ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

gkvithia said:


> Question on Form 80 - I am the main applicant, does my spouse have to fill up a separate form 80 ?


Yes, your spouse also needs to fill it.


----------



## chiku2006

gkvithia said:


> Question on Form 80 -
> 
> I am the main applicant, does my spouse have to fill up a separate form 80 ?


I believe so !


----------



## gkvithia

tx for info


----------



## p_sherman

MaxTheWolf said:


> Dear people
> 
> How do you validate a 'complete, and correctly submitted, and available for invitation' EOI?
> 
> My EOI homepage mentions:
> 
> Date submitted : 21/03/2014
> Date of effect : 21/03/2014
> Result: The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points.
> Action : <blank>
> 
> There are attachment links in 'View EOI', and 'View points breakdown', and there is a kind of a letter as attachment link in 'Correspondence' section.
> 
> Is that it? Is it a valid EOI submission available for invitation?


Looks good mate. Suggest you wait for the report for the recent invite round to come out, then look through it to get the cut-off dates.

If the cut-off date pre-dates your date of effect, then there's an issue. Otherwise, you'll just have to keep waiting.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

p_sherman said:


> Looks good mate. Suggest you wait for the report for the recent invite round to come out, then look through it to get the cut-off dates.
> 
> If the cut-off date pre-dates your date of effect, then there's an issue. Otherwise, you'll just have to keep waiting.


hi p_sherman

Thanks for the answer. For 24 March 2014 there were 2000 invitations with cut off 13 March 2014 for 60 points. With 1200 invitations on 14 April 2014 they would not have cleared another 8 -10 days seems unbelievable unless there was a huge number of 65, 70 or earlier 60 pointers than my DoE.


----------



## p_sherman

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi p_sherman
> 
> Thanks for the answer. For 24 March 2014 there were 2000 invitations with cut off 13 March 2014 for 60 points. With 1200 invitations on 14 April 2014 they would not have cleared another 8 -10 days seems unbelievable unless there was a huge number of 65, 70 or earlier 60 pointers than my DoE.


You cannot rule out the possibility of a sudden surge in 65+ pointers. Stranger things have happened 

Until the official report comes out, no one can be sure mate. Hang in there!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

p_sherman said:


> You cannot rule out the possibility of a sudden surge in 65+ pointers. Stranger things have happened
> 
> Until the official report comes out, no one can be sure mate. Hang in there!


"Stranger things have happened."

Thanks.


----------



## rajemailid

Thanks buddy. My wife's PCC is dated earlier than mine by 2 months. So the IED will be based on my wife's PCC correct? 




mithu93ku said:


> . Dear Raj,
> 
> Initial entry date is unique one for your application ( Including your family members).
> 
> 
> You could go alone and find a job and then you could bring your family members . However, everything should be before expire the initial entry date. Otherwise, you have to apply again for partner and child visa which is costly and lengthy process. You could change the plan like... Go whole family to oz before initial entry date and send back your family.
> For your third question , do some research.


----------



## SuperDuperMan

gkkumar said:


> Yahooo !!! Case Officer allocated from Adelaide GSM team 2. Asked for Form 80 - which our mean, useless, annoying, joker consultant did not upload inspite of several reminders. Not sure if I should submit the old one or fill up a new one and upload. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Anybody got CO from team 2 ??


WOW.. Thats AWESOME!! CO allocation seems to be taking place in 7-weeks - On the dot!


----------



## rajemailid

Question to whoever landed Oz : Do we need to carry a latest PCC for the immigration check along with visa letter? Or only IED matters when entry?


----------



## prabhuranjan

Wow !!! CO Allocated 
Asked for Character evidence for all the applicants including non migrating applicant. 

Got PCC for myself and mom, My wife PCC is pending due to NOC issue. 

Do we have to upload form 80 as well ? 

All the best for other applicants


----------



## rajemailid

Thats Awesome news PrabhuRanjan. I too on the same timeline (ACS, EOI, and Visa lodge dates). 

You can wait for now till CO request for form80. but keep it ready. its pretty lengthy document. 

I've uploaded both form80 and PCC to avoid delay. BTW getting PCC appointment in passport office is not that easy ( there is no tatkal route for PCC).




prabhuranjan said:


> Wow !!! CO Allocated
> Asked for Character evidence for all the applicants including non migrating applicant.
> 
> Got PCC for myself and mom, My wife PCC is pending due to NOC issue.
> 
> Do we have to upload form 80 as well ?
> 
> All the best for other applicants


----------



## wolverine_349

prabhuranjan said:


> Wow !!! CO Allocated
> Asked for Character evidence for all the applicants including non migrating applicant.
> 
> Got PCC for myself and mom, My wife PCC is pending due to NOC issue.
> 
> Do we have to upload form 80 as well ?
> 
> All the best for other applicants


congrats man....for form 80 ,if not upload straightaway, do fill it up and keep it ready as its lengthy and goes into extensive details about your/other applicant's past....I had frontloaded mine with other docs and got a direct grant without CO contact


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

I was just wondering. Hopefully, once i get an invite and start submitting all the required documents (from India). 
How far back do i need my form, F -16, as in I need to submit F -16's for the last year, last two years, last 3 years etc.

Would Appreciate your answers on this one


----------



## prabhuranjan

rajemailid said:


> Thats Awesome news PrabhuRanjan. I too on the same timeline (ACS, EOI, and Visa lodge dates).
> 
> You can wait for now till CO request for form80. but keep it ready. its pretty lengthy document.
> 
> I've uploaded both form80 and PCC to avoid delay. BTW getting PCC appointment in passport office is not that easy ( there is no tatkal route for PCC).



I have my form 80 ready , was planning to upload it today. I have to translate my German PCC. also i am stuck with my Wife PCC as she is a government employee.

i am trying hard to get a PCC for my wife. I will get my PCC tomorrow or by this week latest.


----------



## harneek

After the CO mail on 21 march for requesting PCC and medicals, i done the all.:roll:

As confirmed from hosp, today they will upload our medicals. now the final wait begins.:music:

What i seen in various forums, their were quite a few grants of 189 and 489 but there was hardly of 190.

Does this clearly indicate, we have to wait till july? 

Now on the last phase of process, it is very difficult to wait 3 months more.... 
:Cry:


----------



## Aus189visa

prabhuranjan said:


> Wow !!! CO Allocated
> Asked for Character evidence for all the applicants including non migrating applicant.
> 
> Got PCC for myself and mom, My wife PCC is pending due to NOC issue.
> 
> Do we have to upload form 80 as well ?
> 
> All the best for other applicants


Congrats. Hope for a speedy grant. 

Pcc for non migrating ppl? Is it the case with everyone ?


----------



## Arunvas

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. Only dependents.
> 2,3,4,5,6. Leave Blank
> 7.From 10th standard.
> 8.Yes. Leave employer details blank.
> 9. 10. Leave Blank


Thanks for your info Ratnesh, very helpful


----------



## rohit1_sharma

rajemailid said:


> Thats Awesome news PrabhuRanjan. I too on the same timeline (ACS, EOI, and Visa lodge dates).
> 
> You can wait for now till CO request for form80. but keep it ready. its pretty lengthy document.
> 
> I've uploaded both form80 and PCC to avoid delay. BTW getting PCC appointment in passport office is not that easy ( there is no tatkal route for PCC).


Hi rajemailid,

There is no need for an appointment for PCC. 

Read the ongoing thread for this at the link for more details:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-1298.html#post3697057


----------



## Alnaibii

MaxTheWolf said:


> Dear people
> 
> How do you validate a 'complete, and correctly submitted, and available for invitation' EOI?
> 
> My EOI homepage mentions:
> 
> Date submitted : 21/03/2014
> Date of effect : 21/03/2014
> Result: The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points.
> Action : <blank>
> 
> There are attachment links in 'View EOI', and 'View points breakdown', and there is a kind of a letter as attachment link in 'Correspondence' section.
> 
> Is that it? Is it a valid EOI submission available for invitation?


Max, it is not clear for me if you submitted the EOI. Did you get a confirmation email?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hi guys probably a silly question for this group but I received an email from SMP asking me about my visa application reference number. I had filed for visa a month back and I thought my agent was going to send this info to them. Has anyone received similar email from SMP team? What does it imply?


----------



## mainak

SMP means you refer the official id for Victoria? You must inform them about your visa application details at DIBP - it was stated clearly at victoria SS website - if you / your agaent have not done it then send this info right away


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Mainak - I just did. All they needed was my reference number for visa. I hope there is not a delay because of this.


----------



## Arunvas

Hi Guys,

I need your help in grouping my documents to upload for my visa lodge. I have got the below documents: (I worked for 4 companies till now from Nov 2005)

1. Offer letter - 4 companies
2. Salary Slips - 3 companies complete and 1 company few
3. Bank Statement - Starting Dec 2008 to till date (I dont have bank statements from Nov 2005 to Nov 2008)
4. Salary and Designation revision letters for Company-3
5. Form 16 and W2 (USA) documents for all the years (2008 to 2013)
6. Form 16 acknowledgement for 3 year (2009, 10, 11)
7. Employment reference letters - All 4 companies
8. Relieving letters - All 3 companies

a) There are 2 options that come to my mind for grouping the docs:
* Merge all the docs of Company-1 as one doc then Company-2,3,4 same way
* Merge all the docs based on what it is - Eg: Salary Slips for all 4 companies
However, I feel both the options are not convincing... so looking for our guy's help here 
b) What is the best naming convention to use to name a set of merged document?

Please pour your suggestions friends!!!


----------



## p_sherman

rajemailid said:


> Question to whoever landed Oz : Do we need to carry a latest PCC for the immigration check along with visa letter? Or only IED matters when entry?


Just bring your passport. If you're feeling paranoid, carry a printout of your grant letter as well. But you shouldn't need it because it's all electronically linked already.



Alnaibii said:


> Max, it is not clear for me if you submitted the EOI. Did you get a confirmation email?


He spoke of a "Date submitted", if that doesn't indicate submission then...


----------



## Alnaibii

Arunvas said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> a) There are 2 options that come to my mind for grouping the docs:
> * Merge all the docs of Company-1 as one doc then Company-2,3,4 same way
> * Merge all the docs based on what it is - Eg: Salary Slips for all 4 companies
> However, I feel both the options are not convincing... so looking for our guy's help here
> b) What is the best naming convention to use to name a set of merged document?
> 
> Please pour your suggestions friends!!!


When you lodge you will see they want docs grouped by category, so second option is to be preferred.
You upload docs under a specific category, so naming is not so important. Just say "Reference letters", or "Salary slips"


----------



## SS70011005

Alnaibii said:


> When you lodge you will see they want docs grouped by category, so second option is to be preferred.
> You upload docs under a specific category, so naming in not so important. Just say "Reference letters", or "Salary slips"


Also, don't use any special characters for file name.


----------



## prseeker

Aus189visa said:


> Congrats. Hope for a speedy grant.
> 
> Pcc for non migrating ppl? Is it the case with everyone ?


Yes and medicals are required as well


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> Yes and medicals are required as well


Why would you need to get medicals done for non migrating members...


----------



## Aus189visa

chiku2006 said:


> Why would you need to get medicals done for non migrating members...


I think its for dependent non migrant ppl only. 

Correct me if its wrong.


----------



## Alnaibii

All dependents, migrating or non-migrating must do medicals.


----------



## travelock

Anyone else assigned to and experiencing major delay from CO with initials SW at GSM Adelaide Team 4?


----------



## kavith

What is the file format used to upload documents.

Is JPEG is fine?


----------



## chiku2006

kavith said:


> What is the file format used to upload documents.
> 
> Is JPEG is fine?


All docs except pics have to be in pdf format only..


----------



## lvonline

kavith said:


> What is the file format used to upload documents.
> 
> Is JPEG is fine?


Jpeg is accepted though usually most of us give pdf's.


----------



## mamunvega

Regarding uploading doc, did anybody upload attested color copy & afterwards color scan to upload....???


----------



## sandy227

*Change in circumstances?*

Hi All,
I am onshore on 457 visa on deputation from an Indian company.
I have applied for VIC SS and then applied for 190 Visa on 2nd Feb. Based on the current trend, it looks like a grant will come only after July.
Unfortunately, my employer has asked me to go back this month end and I have to travel back to India. I understand that this would mean change in circumstances.

What is process and what things need to be communicated to CO/DIBP and will this change in circumstance (offshore) impact my application?

Thanks.


----------



## shahzad_sam

Hey Guys,
Is there anyone got assessment by AIR (Australian Institute of Radiology) and lodged visa as a "Medical Diagnostic Radiographer" ?


----------



## Ozbabe

*Grant!!!*

Hi all,

We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!

See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!

Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


----------



## Alnaibii

sandy227 said:


> Hi All,
> I am onshore on 457 visa on deputation from an Indian company.
> I have applied for VIC SS and then applied for 190 Visa on 2nd Feb. Based on the current trend, it looks like a grant will come only after July.
> Unfortunately, my employer has asked me to go back this month end and I have to travel back to India. I understand that this would mean change in circumstances.
> 
> What is process and what things need to be communicated to CO/DIBP and will this change in circumstance (offshore) impact my application?
> 
> Thanks.


All docs are frozen at the date of the invitation. I do not think you should notify them of anything after that date. TO be sure, you can inform your CO after you get one.
They say onshore/offshore has no implication in visa grant.


----------



## Alnaibii

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


Congratulations! Very good news indeed!


----------



## ozpr

*189 - Questions while lodging visa*

Hi All,

Q1. Is	FORM 80 mandatory while lodging 189 Visa ?
After paying visa fees, within how many days do I need to upload all my docs ?

Q2."Though we are not claiming points for employment, we are filling the details while lodging visa and will upload supporting documents for the same. 

While submitting EOI, we referred to ACS and filled the below information
Employment from: 01-Apr-2010 To: 31-Dec-2012.
(Since ACS letter didn't mention dates and its just month and year).

However, the exact dates of employment are from 26-Apr-2010 till 19-Dec-2012.
We have all supporting evidences to prove this.

Will there be any problem because of this ?

Regards
Pavan


----------



## Waqarali20005

what are the current timelines for CO allocation for a 190 applicant?


----------



## prseeker

chiku2006 said:


> Why would you need to get medicals done for non migrating members...


DIBP is in better condition to answer that.


Aus189visa said:


> I think its for dependent non migrant ppl only.
> 
> Correct me if its wrong.


Yes you are wrong , all the dependents mentioned in Visa application are supposed to provide Meds and PCC


----------



## prseeker

Answers in Bold 


ozpr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Q1. Is	FORM 80 mandatory while lodging 189 Visa ?
> After paying visa fees, within how many days do I need to upload all my docs ?
> 
> *Yes you need to provide form 80 for principal applicants and dependents as well .
> 
> You will get a plenty of time to provide all the docs , no worries on that front . Going by current trend it will take 7-8 weeks for CO allocation and after that if CO needs any specific docs he/she will ask you and will give 28 days to provide them .*
> 
> 
> Q2."Though we are not claiming points for employment, we are filling the details while lodging visa and will upload supporting documents for the same.
> 
> While submitting EOI, we referred to ACS and filled the below information
> Employment from: 01-Apr-2010 To: 31-Dec-2012.
> (Since ACS letter didn't mention dates and its just month and year).
> 
> However, the exact dates of employment are from 26-Apr-2010 till 19-Dec-2012.
> We have all supporting evidences to prove this.
> 
> Will there be any problem because of this ?
> 
> *No*
> Regards
> Pavan


----------



## Ozbabe

Alnaibii said:


> Congratulations! Very good news indeed!


Thanks. I am so happy!


----------



## mamunvega

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.



Congrates Ozbabe !! I wish to have grant at same time as yours...ray2:


----------



## gsukumar27

*email from CO*

Hi all
Recently i have submitted my documents to case officer and next day she emailed as below

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 


The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

Am really tensed what will the situation as per her email....can some one let me know if you have come acrooss the same situation and wat happened later.....thank you


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi all
Recently i have submitted my documents to case officer and next day she emailed as below

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 


The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

Am really tensed what will the situation as per her email....can some one let me know if you have come acrooss the same situation and wat happened later.....thank you


----------



## Alnaibii

ozpr said:


> Q1. Is	FORM 80 mandatory while lodging 189 Visa ?


No, Form 80 is not mandatory. It is true that COs ask for it in many cases, and more and more people upload it in advance.

For dependents, Form 1221 is usually asked for, not Form 80.


----------



## Alnaibii

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi all
> Recently i have submitted my documents to case officer and next day she emailed as below
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> Am really tensed what will the situation as per her email....can some one let me know if you have come acrooss the same situation and wat happened later.....thank you


Yes, this is the standard email for 190 and 489. Some people got visa even after this kind of email, but most of us expect the visa to be granted after 1st of July.


----------



## chiku2006

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi all
> Recently i have submitted my documents to case officer and next day she emailed as below
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> Am really tensed what will the situation as per her email....can some one let me know if you have come acrooss the same situation and wat happened later.....thank you


Dont get tensed, this is not a new thing. We all are aware of it from long. .. you will get your grant before July dont worry...

One more thing, ozbabe got her grant today despite getting the same message from her CO. Which means there are places left and visas are getting granted. However, no one knows the criteria of the grant, thats still a mystery. ..


----------



## Ozbabe

mamunvega said:


> Congrates Ozbabe !! I wish to have grant at same time as yours...ray2:


Thanks. I pray so. You never know. It is coming...


----------



## Ozbabe

chiku2006 said:


> Dont get tensed, this is not a new thing. We all are aware of it from long. .. you will get your grant before July dont worry...
> 
> One more thing, ozbabe got her grant today despite getting the same message from her CO. Which means there are places left and visas are getting granted. However, no one knows the criteria of the grant, thats still a mystery. ..


Very true. A lot has changed in the past two months. So things are somewhat very unpredictable now


----------



## lovetosmack

chiku2006 said:


> Why would you need to get medicals done for non migrating members...


Non-migrating DEPENDENTS can be brought over later using other visas (visa numbers which I am not quite sure of.) 

DIBP does not want to have a part of the family in Aus and dependents in their home country because of failed PCC or Medicals. Hence, all dependents weather migrating or not, need to undergo through PCC or Medicals. Only if all the dependents clear meds/PCC will the primary applicant get his grant. It's called as "One Fail All Fail" here on the forums. DIBP doe not want to be the cause for splitting families in two countries based on Health or Character reasons.


----------



## lovetosmack

Ozbabe said:


> Very true. A lot has changed in the past two months. So things are somewhat very unpredictable now


Ozbabe, when you say 5, are these your kids or any parent/relative included. I ask because I wanted to confirm that having dependent parent/relative does not slog your application.


----------



## Pame

Hi all,

A bit happy. Today I got the delay mail from my CO,Team 34 Brisbane, with a quote that no further documents required. I can assure all of you that, they are processing offshore 190, so all of u just keep ur worries apart and do the proper documentation,including MED and PCC at the earliest and stay in 'all documents completed' queue.

Note: I submitted old form 80 and form 1221 on Feb 8. However, my character link is showing new form 80. 

Best of luck to every body.


----------



## Ozbabe

lovetosmack said:


> Ozbabe, when you say 5, are these your kids or any parent/relative included. I ask because I wanted to confirm that having dependent parent/relative does not slog your application.


It is for me, my spouse and 3 kids.


----------



## sonsi_03

Hi Ozbabe, congrats with the grant that is totally awesome and such a relief! Actually our timeline is so much alike. I lodged visa on 19 Feb CO on 31 Mar . Everyday as i check my email I'd only wish to see just one special email. This is a good sign that after all, there is a perfect time for everyone here to gain their fruit of hardships.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Alnaibii said:


> Max, it is not clear for me if you submitted the EOI. Did you get a confirmation email?


Alnaibii

I have checked my mailbox. I did not receive any confirmation email. However, my EOI homepage mentions

'Status : Submitted'

Is it ok?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

p_sherman said:


> Just bring your passport. If you're feeling paranoid, carry a printout of your grant letter as well. But you shouldn't need it because it's all electronically linked already.
> 
> 
> 
> He spoke of a "Date submitted", if that doesn't indicate submission then...



Right! There is 'Date submitted : 21/03/2014' and 'Status : Submitted' on my EOI homepage.


----------



## Alnaibii

OK, great. It was some confusion in your earlier posts, so I was afraid you missed a very important step


----------



## pooja.lohkane

*Regarding PCC mandatory for VISA?*

Hi,

I wnted to knw if i can lodged my visa without the PCC. The problem is my last visa filling date is 23rd of may. i have already applied for PCC but it takes time which is not in our hands. So can i still file for my visa application .? 

hoping i will get it before dat. :fingerscrossed:

Thanks & Regards,
Pooja


----------



## AuzLover

Ozbabe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We got the golden Grant mail this morning for my family of 5. To God be the glory!
> 
> See my signature for my time line. Exactly two months!
> 
> Best wishes to you all in the queue, and thank you for all your contributions to this forum. It really rocks! We would not have gone very far without you guys on this forum.


:cheer2: Congrats Ozbabe! good luck for your future :cheer2:


----------



## AuzLover

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wnted to knw if i can lodged my visa without the PCC. The problem is my last visa filling date is 23rd of may. i have already applied for PCC but it takes time which is not in our hands. So can i still file for my visa application .?
> 
> hoping i will get it before dat. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Pooja


Yes, you can. However after CO allocation they will ask for it


----------



## decipline

*CAP Statistics for GSM - 2013 / 14 Programme*

Hello All,

Statistics according to me for GSM Programme - 2013 / 14 including all categories looks like below:-

A) State Nominations Received Till January 2014 (Sub Class 190, 489, 188 & 132) = 10257 nos

B) Add - State Nominations of February - Approx 1900 Nos

C) EOI received Under 189 & 489 Till February 2014 = 16574 nos

Total Files Submitted to DIBP till 1st Half of March 2014 will be Addition of All above A) + B) + C) = 28731 Nos.


Total CAP from DIBP for GSM 28850

Lets Pray for all. Hope for the best.

Cheers


----------



## pooja.lohkane

AuzLover said:


> Yes, you can. However after CO allocation they will ask for it


Thanks AuzLover. Hopefully i will get it by then.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

decipline said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Statistics according to me for GSM Programme - 2013 / 14 including all categories looks like below:-
> 
> A) State Nominations Received Till January 2014 (Sub Class 190, 489, 188 & 132) = 10257 nos
> 
> B) Add - State Nominations of February - Approx 1900 Nos
> 
> C) EOI received Under 189 & 489 Till February 2014 = 16574 nos
> 
> Total Files Submitted to DIBP till 1st Half of March 2014 will be Addition of All above A) + B) + C) = 28731 Nos.
> 
> 
> Total CAP from DIBP for GSM 28850
> 
> Lets Pray for all. Hope for the best.
> 
> Cheers



what is the total cap for, invitations or visas? How did you get this cap info?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

decipline said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Statistics according to me for GSM Programme - 2013 / 14 including all categories looks like below:-
> 
> A) State Nominations Received Till January 2014 (Sub Class 190, 489, 188 & 132) = 10257 nos
> 
> B) Add - State Nominations of February - Approx 1900 Nos
> 
> C) EOI received Under 189 & 489 Till February 2014 = 16574 nos
> 
> Total Files Submitted to DIBP till 1st Half of March 2014 will be Addition of All above A) + B) + C) = 28731 Nos.
> 
> 
> Total CAP from DIBP for GSM 28850
> 
> Lets Pray for all. Hope for the best.
> 
> Cheers


Also, who does the above info affect? Who are waiting invitation or who have lodged a visa and awaiting grant?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wnted to knw if i can lodged my visa without the PCC. The problem is my last visa filling date is 23rd of may. i have already applied for PCC but it takes time which is not in our hands. So can i still file for my visa application .?
> 
> hoping i will get it before dat. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Pooja


Yes, you can lodge visa application. You can go ahead with medicals once you file visa application. As soon as PCC comes, upload it to immi account,


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Decipline

Assuming your figures are valid and that they are for invitations, adding March invitations they would have already exceeded their own cap, right? According to your published figures they are just 120 invitations short of the cap which would have overshot if we add March. Then why do they still have 28 April round of 1200 invitations lined up? And what will they do in May and June? Zero invitations?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Migration Programme Statistics

And

Fact Sheet 20 - Migration Programme Planning Levels



decipline said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Statistics according to me for GSM Programme - 2013 / 14 including all categories looks like below:-
> 
> A) State Nominations Received Till January 2014 (Sub Class 190, 489, 188 & 132) = 10257 nos
> 
> B) Add - State Nominations of February - Approx 1900 Nos
> 
> C) EOI received Under 189 & 489 Till February 2014 = 16574 nos
> 
> Total Files Submitted to DIBP till 1st Half of March 2014 will be Addition of All above A) + B) + C) = 28731 Nos.
> 
> 
> Total CAP from DIBP for GSM 28850
> 
> Lets Pray for all. Hope for the best.
> 
> Cheers


OK. just surfed the immi website regarding the above data. The cap 28850 is only for State/Territory. 189 has another quota of around 44000 something. You are wrongly adding subclass 189 to your cap of 28850.


----------



## damiloo

Alnaibii said:


> No, Form 80 is not mandatory. It is true that COs ask for it in many cases, and more and more people upload it in advance.
> 
> For dependents, Form 1221 is usually asked for, not Form 80.


hi Alnaibi - u sure that form 80 is not neceassary ? i have uploaded all docs exept form 80 !!! my CO was asigned on 3/apr and same day she asked for medicals , fortunately i did meds on 31/mar and were uploaded on 3/apr. now its showing no further meds req for any body in my family. is there any one who got grant w/o submitting form 80 ??


----------



## damiloo

chiku2006 said:


> Dont get tensed, this is not a new thing. We all are aware of it from long. .. you will get your grant before July dont worry...
> 
> One more thing, ozbabe got her grant today despite getting the same message from her CO. Which means there are places left and visas are getting granted. However, no one knows the criteria of the grant, thats still a mystery. ..


I tm agreed with Chiku - every individual case has been tackled differently. Its not same for all 190ers , it depends a lot on individual past , work experience and family history as well. We shud not get tensed at all. Lets prey and hope for the best.


----------



## venu.koyyada

Hi Guys,

Do I need to apply for EOI and then to Vic SS?

Is there any particular day to apply for these, like 1st and 3rd Monday.

Also, while submitting the documents for the above (EOI and Vic SS) , can I also upload the Appraisal Letters, Awards like Employee of the Year, Hall of Fame, Long Service Anniversary etc.. Also I have many client appreciation mails.. Do you think this will add value to my profile and have better chances of getting invitation?

Kindly advice.


----------



## OZdream123

venu.koyyada said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do I need to apply for EOI and then to Vic SS?
> 
> Is there any particular day to apply for these, like 1st and 3rd Monday.
> 
> Also, while submitting the documents for the above (EOI and Vic SS) , can I also upload the Appraisal Letters, Awards like Employee of the Year, Hall of Fame, Long Service Anniversary etc.. Also I have many client appreciation mails.. Do you think this will add value to my profile and have better chances of getting invitation?
> 
> Kindly advice.


Just submit the EOI ASAP.

And no, you don't need any such documents while submitting EOI. If you are invited, you can upload the docs when you lodge your visa application.


----------



## Deejay_TNT

decipline said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Statistics according to me for GSM Programme - 2013 / 14 including all categories looks like below:-
> 
> A) State Nominations Received Till January 2014 (Sub Class 190, 489, 188 & 132)	= 10257 nos
> 
> B) Add - State Nominations of February - Approx 1900 Nos
> 
> C) EOI received Under 189 & 489 Till February 2014 =	16574 nos
> 
> Total Files Submitted to DIBP till 1st Half of March 2014 will be Addition of All above A) + B) + C) =	28731 Nos.
> 
> 
> Total CAP from DIBP for GSM	28850
> 
> Lets Pray for all. Hope for the best.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for adding apples and oranges. The result is grapes.

We should all READ before posting - it's useful for our IELTS score. Everything is mentioned on DIBP site.
Comparing apples to oranges is a bad idea.

The statistics you mention on the DIBP site is for the number of INVITES.
The quota is for the number of VISAS for the REGIONAL CATEGORY.

When you add INVITES, you will NEVER get the number of VISAS for the REGIONAL category. Never.

One invite usually results in SEVERAL visas (for secondary applicants and dependents).


----------



## noobrex

OZdream123 said:


> Just submit the EOI ASAP.
> 
> And no, you don't need any such documents while submitting EOI. If you are invited, you can upload the docs when you lodge your visa application.


Which all are the initial documents that we need to upload after invite and what all do we need to do after getting the invite ?

Can you share a the steps as to where do we need to register next and what all documents we need to have ready and scheduling medicals and all


----------



## carthik.annayan

Hi All, 

This is my profile is summary. Its been 7 weeks and counting. No case officer has been assigned can anyone help. 

Visa : 190 State: ACT (Canberra)

ICT Support Engineer - 263212-60points || ACS: 17th Aug 2013 +ve: Nov 12,2013 || IELTS-7 overall || EOI: Nov 18,2013 || Invitation: Jan 29, 2014 ||Visa Lodged: Feb 27, 2014 || PCC: March 07, 2014 || Medicals: March 10, 2014 || CO Allocation: ? || Grant: ?

Looking forward for a response...
Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## greeniearun

The Indian PCC doesn't have the address in it. In my application my present address is different from the one which I used to get my PCC. I know it shouldn't be a problem but need seniors confirmation on this 

Thanks


----------



## karnavidyut

greeniearun said:


> The Indian PCC doesn't have the address in it. In my application my present address is different from the one which I used to get my PCC. I know it shouldn't be a problem but need seniors confirmation on this
> 
> Thanks


Yes you should be alright.... The PCC when applied through PSK is actually issued by the Ministry of external affairs rather than any local police authority.


----------



## ind2

venu.koyyada said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do I need to apply for EOI and then to Vic SS?
> 
> Is there any particular day to apply for these, like 1st and 3rd Monday.
> 
> Also, while submitting the documents for the above (EOI and Vic SS) , can I also upload the Appraisal Letters, Awards like Employee of the Year, Hall of Fame, Long Service Anniversary etc.. Also I have many client appreciation mails.. Do you think this will add value to my profile and have better chances of getting invitation?
> 
> Kindly advice.


it is better to do that, you can apply EOI any time..


----------



## ind2

carthik.annayan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my profile is summary. Its been 7 weeks and counting. No case officer has been assigned can anyone help.
> 
> Visa : 190 State: ACT (Canberra)
> 
> ICT Support Engineer - 263212-60points || ACS: 17th Aug 2013 +ve: Nov 12,2013 || IELTS-7 overall || EOI: Nov 18,2013 || Invitation: Jan 29, 2014 ||Visa Lodged: Feb 27, 2014 || PCC: March 07, 2014 || Medicals: March 10, 2014 || CO Allocation: ? || Grant: ?
> 
> Looking forward for a response...
> Cheers,
> Carthik


drop them a mail, it usually takes 4-5 weeks.


----------



## SS70011005

greeniearun said:


> The Indian PCC doesn't have the address in it. In my application my present address is different from the one which I used to get my PCC. I know it shouldn't be a problem but need seniors confirmation on this
> 
> Thanks


Hi, PCC is not address proof. Its a character certificate saying that you have no criminal proceedings to stop you from travelling. Whenever there are criminal proceedings, authorities issue travel restriction on your passport or your passport gets cancelled.

PCC has nothing to do with your current address. I was also worried about this as mine was the same case. But got the PCC on the same day. 

Relax there's no issue with your PCC.


----------



## AUSA

One of my friend is apply for 190 visa. Her profession is Salon Manager.
She received Points test Advice from Vetasses,

MBA = Australian Bachelor degree. Completed year 2007
B.Com = AQF Associate degree. Completed year 2004

Work Experience
Salon Manager - 06/2005 to 08/2013 

She can Claim bachelor degree points and 8 years of work experience, but confusing thing is Does immigration will consider work experience only after bachelor degree or full experience since 2005 as Vetasses Skilled employment advise approved all 8 years work experience. 

look forward to hear from experts


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Any 190 visa got grant recently? An I right in assuming they've been put on hold until July.


----------



## Deepshikha

prabhuranjan said:


> Wow !!! CO Allocated
> Asked for Character evidence for all the applicants including non migrating applicant.
> 
> Got PCC for myself and mom, My wife PCC is pending due to NOC issue.
> 
> Do we have to upload form 80 as well ?
> 
> All the best for other applicants



Hi,

Could you please suggest if the status of the application changes to something else once the CO is allocated ? Or it is just through the email notification.

I am worried that I might not miss the email of Co allocation as I get 100's of emails regularly.. Could you also suggest that is the email sent from addresses like [email protected] so that I can do a quick search with such initials.

Regards,
Ds


----------



## Redtape

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Any 190 visa got grant recently? An I right in assuming they've been put on hold until July.


Yes ksbuddy  , there was one yesterday for Ozbabe .


----------



## visitkangaroos

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please suggest if the status of the application changes to something else once the CO is allocated ? Or it is just through the email notification.
> 
> I am worried that I might not miss the email of Co allocation as I get 100's of emails regularly.. Could you also suggest that is the email sent from addresses like [email protected] so that I can do a quick search with such initials.
> 
> Regards,
> Ds


I guess there is no change in Status. Mines it shows "In Progress" now after CO allocation. I don't remember what it was before . I guess same. You can compare it with your status.

Yes you get an email from <Team>@immi.gov.au


----------



## chiku2006

carthik.annayan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my profile is summary. Its been 7 weeks and counting. No case officer has been assigned can anyone help.
> 
> Visa : 190 State: ACT (Canberra)
> 
> ICT Support Engineer - 263212-60points || ACS: 17th Aug 2013 +ve: Nov 12,2013 || IELTS-7 overall || EOI: Nov 18,2013 || Invitation: Jan 29, 2014 ||Visa Lodged: Feb 27, 2014 || PCC: March 07, 2014 || Medicals: March 10, 2014 || CO Allocation: ? || Grant: ?
> 
> Looking forward for a response...
> Cheers,
> Carthik


Dude I lodged my visa on 21/2 and still waiting for my CO...


----------



## visitkangaroos

Can we have multiple pdfs for the same evidence type i.e. to say can I split the Bank Statements and my Tax Statements in multiple pdfs. As it is extremely tough to get them in one pdfs?

Also Bank Statements come under the Document Type - "Bank Statements - Business"?


----------



## karnavidyut

visitkangaroos said:


> Can we have multiple pdfs for the same evidence type i.e. to say can I split the Bank Statements and my Tax Statements in multiple pdfs. As it is extremely tough to get them in one pdfs?
> 
> Also Bank Statements come under the Document Type - "Bank Statements - Business"?


It will be best to make a pdf file with all your consolidated documents of one type. 
So make a pdf with all your salary slips and make another one with your tax statements
However since there is an upper limit of 60 on the number of documents you can upload, please create your pdfs prudently.
If some file is very small and you can combine them , then do so but write clear description while uploading it so that it can be easily understood as to what is contained in that particular Pdf.


----------



## visitkangaroos

karnavidyut said:


> It will be best to make a pdf file with all your consolidated documents of one type.
> So make a pdf with all your salary slips and make another one with your tax statements
> However since there is an upper limit of 60 on the number of documents you can upload, please create your pdfs prudently.
> If some file is very small and you can combine them , then do so but write clear description while uploading it so that it can be easily understood as to what is contained in that particular Pdf.



Thanks. But the problem is that bank statements for last 10 years can not be consolidated in one single document. And I feel they would be best understood by the CO if I keep them separate. 

By keeping them separate the number of documents for me are not exceeding 60, so if I want can I have separate documents for the same document type for a particular applicant.


----------



## umair236

*190 VISA update*

Hi seniors,

Today i received an email from my CO about the slowness of 190 VISA. This topic has been discussed before on this forum.

Does it mean that the grant will be given after July or still there are some chances before it.

Any person who received this email from CO got the grant recently?

Thanks


----------



## Alnaibii

Yes, there are some members here that got the email and the grant.


----------



## Ozbabe

sonsi_03 said:


> Hi Ozbabe, congrats with the grant that is totally awesome and such a relief! Actually our timeline is so much alike. I lodged visa on 19 Feb CO on 31 Mar . Everyday as i check my email I'd only wish to see just one special email. This is a good sign that after all, there is a perfect time for everyone here to gain their fruit of hardships.


Thanks. Yes there is a time for everyone and yours will be sooner than later hopefully.

Best wishes


----------



## Ozbabe

AuzLover said:


> :cheer2: Congrats Ozbabe! good luck for your future :cheer2:


Thanks and same to you!


----------



## mamunvega

umair236 said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> Today i received an email from my CO about the slowness of 190 VISA. This topic has been discussed before on this forum.
> 
> Does it mean that the grant will be given after July or still there are some chances before it.
> 
> Any person who received this email from CO got the grant recently?
> 
> Thanks


Dear Umair, Can you share your timeline and occupation please...being a HR Applicant like you i fear the delaay the most !!! ray:


----------



## lv1982

Hey Buddy,

Out of curioucity, Once you get an invite and start submitting the relevant docs, How many years of bank statements are required?
Since below you've mentioned,
"*But the problem is that bank statements for last 10 years can not be consolidated in one single document*"

Do we really need to submit bank statements going back that far into the past?
Seems a little much.

Would appreciate any thoughts/suggestions about this.




visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks. But the problem is that bank statements for last 10 years can not be consolidated in one single document. And I feel they would be best understood by the CO if I keep them separate.
> 
> By keeping them separate the number of documents for me are not exceeding 60, so if I want can I have separate documents for the same document type for a particular applicant.


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

Can anyone share the step by step process of getting PCC from Delhi 
. 
I don't live in India anymore . Address which is mentioned on my passport is vacant now , though we still own the place . All of my identity documents are from that address only .

Is it going to be a time consuming process ? I am traveling to India for a 3 week vacation , so I thought I will get the PCC during this visit . Please suggest


----------



## rohit1_sharma

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Can anyone share the step by step process of getting PCC from Delhi
> .
> I don't live in India anymore . Address which is mentioned on my passport is vacant now , though we still own the place . All of my identity documents are from that address only .
> 
> Is it going to be a time consuming process ? I am traveling to India for a 3 week vacation , so I thought I will get the PCC during this visit . Please suggest


If you apply from outside India from Indian Embassy, It will be far more smooth and faster compared to India.

For PCC in India, You need to login to Passport Website and create a login. Then apply for PCC by filling in the application, choosing the closest PSK center near your location and making the payment. You will get an appointment on the letter but you should ignore that as no appointment is needed for PCC.

Once you made the payment, Take the print out of the form and you can walk-in to the Passport Seva Kendra mentioned in your letter 9am - 11am approx on any weekday. Some people have mentioned that a few PSK offices entertain PCC only until 10:30 am so just try to be there by 9am.

The documents that you need to carry will be:

1. Original Passport
2. Address Proof as per the documents required list on Passport website
3. Visa Application which you would have got over the email when you made the payment for your visa. Your EOI Invite Letter.
4. Also make sure that you print the section for your Visa Category from the Website that has the document checklist stating the need of PCC. This is a very important document. If you have a CO allocated and they have sent an email for PCC then that also helps.

If you are living at the same address as mentioned on the passport then it's a bit faster because usually a Police Verification is not needed and you might get the PCC in next few hours on the same day.

I think these are the main things I remember from my application.


----------



## prseeker

rohit1_sharma said:


> If you apply from outside India from Indian Embassy, It will be far more smooth and faster compared to India.
> 
> For PCC in India, You need to login to Passport Website and create a login. Then apply for PCC by filling in the application, choosing the closest PSK center near your location and making the payment. You will get an appointment on the letter but you should ignore that as no appointment is needed for PCC.
> 
> Once you made the payment, Take the print out of the form and you can walk-in to the Passport Seva Kendra mentioned in your letter 9am - 11am approx on any weekday. Some people have mentioned that a few PSK offices entertain PCC only until 10:30 am so just try to be there by 9am.
> 
> The documents that you need to carry will be:
> 
> 1. Original Passport
> 2. Address Proof as per the documents required list on Passport website
> 3. Visa Application which you would have got over the email when you made the payment for your visa. Your EOI Invite Letter.
> 4. Also make sure that you print the section for your Visa Category from the Website that has the document checklist stating the need of PCC. This is a very important document. If you have a CO allocated and they have sent an email for PCC then that also helps.
> 
> If you are living at the same address as mentioned on the passport then it's a bit faster because usually a Police Verification is not needed and you might get the PCC in next few hours on the same day.
> 
> I think these are the main things I remember from my application.


Wow , very informative post Rohit . This is exactly what I was looking for .

As you suggested , I guess better idea is to apply for PCC through Indian embassy once I return from my vacation . As I don't want to get harassed by government babus during my much awaited and well deserved vacation . 

Thanks once again , I am sure it will be helpful for other "_dilliwalas_" as well


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello All,
I am into situation.....

when I applied for ACS my position in my current company was "Software Engineer". In September last year I got a promotion and it was changed to "Sr. Software Engineer". 

When I submitted my EOI in November I missed the change in my designation and I entered it as per the ACS letter as "Software Engineer". Should I change it now to " Sr. Software Engineer" when applying for a Visa?

or will it be a case for refusal. My Roles and responsibilities did change after the promotion.


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

Just a quick one on the IELTS, i"m seeing quite a few people with invites for 189 and 60 points whose IELTS score in a few sections is* less than 7*.

I thought it was mandatory to get over a 7 on every section to qualify for the 10 points for Enlglish language skills and a 8 on every section to qualify for 20 points.

Is the Average Band taken instead, to decide if the score for english language is 10 or 20?


----------



## mainak

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick one on the IELTS, i"m seeing quite a few people with invites for 189 and 60 points whose IELTS score in a few sections is* less than 7*.
> 
> I thought it was mandatory to get over a 7 on every section to qualify for the 10 points for Enlglish language skills and a 8 on every section to qualify for 20 points.
> 
> Is the Average Band taken instead, to decide if the score for english language is 10 or 20?


NEVER. Neither IELTS nor DIBP changed their stance. If you have seen anywhere then either you mis-interpreted some data or the data was wrong. This point what you are worried on just cant happen!


----------



## lv1982

I was wondering because i saw npraneethreddy's signature from above,
(*Praneeth*, really no offense buddy, really didn't mean to single you out or anything but just got curious)

261313 | ACS :08/11/13 | IELTS : BC(06/07/2013) *L-9;R-8;W-6.5;S-6*| EOI: Submitted (08/11/13) |189: 60 | Invited : 23/03/2014

And he has 6.5 in Writing and 6 in Speaking and yet got an invite.

Hence was wondering.



mainak said:


> NEVER. Neither IELTS nor DIBP changed their stance. If you have seen anywhere then either you mis-interpreted some data or the data was wrong. This point what you are worried on just cant happen!


----------



## npraneethreddy

Thats because I have 60 points without IELTS and 6 band in individual modules is minimum requirement and thankfully I crossed that.







lv1982 said:


> I was wondering because i saw npraneethreddy's signature from above,
> (*Praneeth*, really no offense buddy, really didn't mean to single you out or anything but just got curious)
> 
> 261313 | ACS :08/11/13 | IELTS : BC(06/07/2013) *L-9;R-8;W-6.5;S-6*| EOI: Submitted (08/11/13) |189: 60 | Invited : 23/03/2014
> 
> And he has 6.5 in Writing and 6 in Speaking and yet got an invite.
> 
> Hence was wondering.


----------



## karnavidyut

lv1982 said:


> I was wondering because i saw npraneethreddy's signature from above,
> (*Praneeth*, really no offense buddy, really didn't mean to single you out or anything but just got curious)
> 
> 261313 | ACS :08/11/13 | IELTS : BC(06/07/2013) *L-9;R-8;W-6.5;S-6*| EOI: Submitted (08/11/13) |189: 60 | Invited : 23/03/2014
> 
> And he has 6.5 in Writing and 6 in Speaking and yet got an invite.
> 
> Hence was wondering.


You need the 7 to claim points for English but the minimum score to be eligible to apply for visa is 6 so as long as they have 60 points due to age, education and experience they can apply and get invited


----------



## mainak

npraneethreddy said:


> Thats because I have 60 points without IELTS and 6 band in individual modules is minimum requirement and thankfully I crossed that.


Dont worry mate!

It is too silly to make assumptions like this... people can reach to 60 points via so many means like spouse, australia experience, high overseas experience...


----------



## lv1982

Aaaaahhhh, that clears up so much and makes so much sense. For the last few days now i was wondering how it was possible.

I completely missed the point of the minimum score to be eligible is 6.

Thanks for clearing that up guys 



karnavidyut said:


> You need the 7 to claim points for English but the minimum score to be eligible to apply for visa is 6 so as long as they have 60 points due to age, education and experience they can apply and get invited


----------



## visakar

I got the PCC from Indian Embassy in Kuwait next day, they are super fast. Indian Embassy in Kuwait is just awesome, they work in the evening hours also.



prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Can anyone share the step by step process of getting PCC from Delhi
> .
> I don't live in India anymore . Address which is mentioned on my passport is vacant now , though we still own the place . All of my identity documents are from that address only .
> 
> Is it going to be a time consuming process ? I am traveling to India for a 3 week vacation , so I thought I will get the PCC during this visit . Please suggest


----------



## outkasted

lv1982 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Out of curioucity, Once you get an invite and start submitting the relevant docs, How many years of bank statements are required?
> Since below you've mentioned,
> "*But the problem is that bank statements for last 10 years can not be consolidated in one single document*"
> 
> Do we really need to submit bank statements going back that far into the past?
> Seems a little much.
> 
> Would appreciate any thoughts/suggestions about this.


No one does not require to give last 10yrs banks statements but in this case one may be applying for 10 years of work experience then such a long period of bank statements is not an overkill but a necessity...


----------



## outkasted

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello All,
> I am into situation.....
> 
> when I applied for ACS my position in my current company was "Software Engineer". In September last year I got a promotion and it was changed to "Sr. Software Engineer".
> 
> When I submitted my EOI in November I missed the change in my designation and I entered it as per the ACS letter as "Software Engineer". Should I change it now to " Sr. Software Engineer" when applying for a Visa?
> 
> or will it be a case for refusal. My Roles and responsibilities did change after the promotion.


This is a catch 22 but you should not consciously give a false information or else these are strict and clear grounds of visa refusal under Public interest Criterion 4020...
All the best & do the right thing!


----------



## karnavidyut

outkasted said:


> This is a catch 22 but you should not consciously give a false information or else these are strict and clear grounds of visa refusal under Public interest Criterion 4020...
> All the best & do the right thing!


You could use the form 1023 and mention about the answers on your application which need to be changed as they are incorrect...Please see the URL below: 

I have lodged my visa application, but some of the answers I gave are wrong. What can I do?


----------



## prabhuranjan

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please suggest if the status of the application changes to something else once the CO is allocated ? Or it is just through the email notification.
> 
> I am worried that I might not miss the email of Co allocation as I get 100's of emails regularly.. Could you also suggest that is the email sent from addresses like [email protected] so that I can do a quick search with such initials.
> 
> Regards,
> Ds


You will get mail from adelaide.gsm.team(no)@immi.gov.in

All the best

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: Mar 10 |Lodge: 23 Mar|PCC:!?|MED:Apr 10|CO:!?|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## umair236

mamunvega said:


> Dear Umair, Can you share your timeline and occupation please...being a HR Applicant like you i fear the delaay the most !!! ray:



Dear,

My time line is as below,

Occupation: Telecom Network Engineer
VISA Type: 190 State Nominated (SA)
Visa Lodge: 12th feb 2014
CO allocation: First email received on 3rd April asked for Medicals, PCC and Payslips, Payslips and PCC provided from Pak and UAE on 4th April 2014
Medicals: 7th April (Uploaded by clinic on 13th April)
Grant: waiting.....


----------



## Ozbabe

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks. But the problem is that bank statements for last 10 years can not be consolidated in one single document. And I feel they would be best understood by the CO if I keep them separate.
> 
> By keeping them separate the number of documents for me are not exceeding 60, so if I want can I have separate documents for the same document type for a particular applicant.


Hi,

I will not advise you scan all the pay slips for last 10 years. That will take too much space. I have 13 years of experience and have worked in about 5 different companies in that period. What I did was get pay slips for the first two and last two months of work in each company I worked with and showed corresponding bank statements, did a cover letter per company explaining what the document was and merged each company's document in to one Pdf document (giving 5 pdf docs of 5-8 pages depending on bank statement length). With that the CO can see the continuity. That worked for me and CO did not ask for any more documents.

Hope this helps


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rohit1_sharma said:


> If you apply from outside India from Indian Embassy, It will be far more smooth and faster compared to India.
> 
> For PCC in India, You need to login to Passport Website and create a login. Then apply for PCC by filling in the application, choosing the closest PSK center near your location and making the payment. You will get an appointment on the letter but you should ignore that as no appointment is needed for PCC.
> 
> Once you made the payment, Take the print out of the form and you can walk-in to the Passport Seva Kendra mentioned in your letter 9am - 11am approx on any weekday. Some people have mentioned that a few PSK offices entertain PCC only until 10:30 am so just try to be there by 9am.
> 
> The documents that you need to carry will be:
> 
> 1. Original Passport
> 2. Address Proof as per the documents required list on Passport website
> 3. Visa Application which you would have got over the email when you made the payment for your visa. Your EOI Invite Letter.
> 4. Also make sure that you print the section for your Visa Category from the Website that has the document checklist stating the need of PCC. This is a very important document. If you have a CO allocated and they have sent an email for PCC then that also helps.
> 
> If you are living at the same address as mentioned on the passport then it's a bit faster because usually a Police Verification is not needed and you might get the PCC in next few hours on the same day.
> 
> I think these are the main things I remember from my application.


Can you please guide me on points 3 and 4 above.
I am confused as to from where to get these docs.
Am in singapore and want to apply for PCC, but the guys here said that without a letter from Australia mentioning that I need a PCC they won't even take my application.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Nishant Dundas said:


> Can you please guide me on points 3 and 4 above.
> I am confused as to from where to get these docs.
> Am in singapore and want to apply for PCC, but the guys here said that without a letter from Australia mentioning that I need a PCC they won't even take my application.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant,

Point 3: Visa Application which you would have got over the email when you made the payment for your visa. Your EOI Invite Letter.

These are the attachments that you would have got in the email that came after you submitted your Visa application and made the payments. The Invite is available in the Skill Select Correspondence Section.

Point 4: Also make sure that you print the section for your Visa Category from the Website that has the document checklist stating the need of PCC. This is a very important document. If you have a CO allocated and they have sent an email for PCC then that also helps.

If the CO has asked for PCC then print that email else try to use the print of the page: https://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx

You will see Document Checklist under visa applicant section. It has a point for Police Clearance. I used this for my PCC.

If that doesn't help then better wait for the mail from the CO asking for PCC.


----------



## dranig

*Golden Grant*

Hi All,

Thanks for your support. We have received our grant today morning. Can't explain the feeling ..Best of luck to all you. May you all be granted visa soon.:wave:
My timelines are updated in the signature.


Thanks,
DRANIG


----------



## Ozbabe

dranig said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your support. We have received our grant today morning. Can't explain the feeling ..Best of luck to all you. May you all be granted visa soon.:wave:
> My timelines are updated in the signature.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> DRANIG


Congrats! Have a great life in Australia.


----------



## Santhosh.15

dranig said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your support. We have received our grant today morning. Can't explain the feeling ..Best of luck to all you. May you all be granted visa soon.:wave:
> My timelines are updated in the signature.
> 
> Thanks,
> DRANIG


Congrats mate.....

Santhosh


----------



## rohit1_sharma

dranig said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your support. We have received our grant today morning. Can't explain the feeling ..Best of luck to all you. May you all be granted visa soon.:wave:
> My timelines are updated in the signature.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> DRANIG


Congratulations and wish you all the best!


----------



## travelock

Congratulations! Which team were you allocated to?



dranig said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your support. We have received our grant today morning. Can't explain the feeling ..Best of luck to all you. May you all be granted visa soon.:wave:
> My timelines are updated in the signature.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> DRANIG


----------



## LynneHardaker

Congrats I've resided myself to July but when I see a grant I feel a slight hope that maybe before then would be FAB. All the best 👍


----------



## chiku2006

dranig said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your support. We have received our grant today morning. Can't explain the feeling ..Best of luck to all you. May you all be granted visa soon.:wave:
> My timelines are updated in the signature.
> 
> Thanks,
> DRANIG


Congrats mate, enjoy your aussie life !!


----------



## kharelshishir

dranig said:


> Hi All, Thanks for your support. We have received our grant today morning. Can't explain the feeling ..Best of luck to all you. May you all be granted visa soon.:wave: My timelines are updated in the signature. Thanks, DRANIG


Congratulations buddy. Party hard.

As u might know many of us are using smartphones these days we are deprived of seeing the signature. Therefore, i kindly request you as well as everyone of us to at least write up the signature on the message field ON THE GRANT DAY.

Thanks


----------



## kumar57749

Looks like there is an issue with the immigration website. I logged in and tried to view application but got temporarily unavailable


----------



## ajaymannat

kumar57749 said:


> Looks like there is an issue with the immigration website. I logged in and tried to view application but got temporarily unavailable


Happens with me also ......


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hello every one
i need to submit those forms. how do i sign them? one way is print-sign-scan-covert to pdf. if anyone can tell me a better and easy way i will be grateful.
thanx
_________


----------



## AUSA

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello every one i need to submit those forms. how do i sign them? one way is print-sign-scan-covert to pdf. if anyone can tell me a better and easy way i will be grateful. thanx _________


sing on a blank paper ; scan it , paste ur signatures to the rite place .. Print tht file as pdf ...
Second option print sing & scan only last page & merge with other pages


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> Wow , very informative post Rohit . This is exactly what I was looking for .
> 
> As you suggested , I guess better idea is to apply for PCC through Indian embassy once I return from my vacation . As I don't want to get harassed by government babus during my much awaited and well deserved vacation .
> 
> Thanks once again , I am sure it will be helpful for other "dilliwalas" as well


Apply from dubai you will get quickly without any hassle and no worries about documentaton

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Dear people

I have a question that makes me anxious..

My SOL is a flagged occupation i.e. there are chances that it may not be included in the 2014-15 SOL list, or the minimum points requirement for my SOL (221111) may be raised to 65 or 70 or whatever. I want to know in case I have lodged my visa before 30th June 2014 AND 221111 becomes excluded from 2014-15 SOL list then what happns to my visa application?

Rgds


----------



## SS70011005

MaxTheWolf said:


> Dear people
> 
> I have a question that makes me anxious..
> 
> My SOL is a flagged occupation i.e. there are chances that it may not be included in the 2014-15 SOL list, or the minimum points requirement for my SOL (221111) may be raised to 65 or 70 or whatever. I want to know in case I have lodged my visa before 30th June 2014 AND 221111 becomes excluded from 2014-15 SOL list then what happns to my visa application?
> 
> Rgds


Hi Max, there won't be any impact if you've got the invitation and have lodged the application, provided you are within 60 days timeline to lodge your application.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

SS70011005 said:


> Hi Max, there won't be any impact if you've got the invitation and have lodged the application, provided you are within 60 days timeline to lodge your application.


Thanks SS70011005!


----------



## mora123

Hi friends,

i need some clarifications.... 

I would like tell about my qualification is CIVIL ENGINEER graduate with 7 years work experience as "Construction Project Manager" in Hyderabad, India. My Skill assessment is "POSITIVE". But my IELTS score is very bad.

Now my doubts are
* before giving IELTS again can check my points where i am standing...
* should i register EOI and check my luck if I am qualify for invitation...
* can I skip my spouse details because his 10+2 and he lost his certificates and he is in business (Export & Import) and went on business to China,UK,Bangkok and Europe on business visit...


HOPE SOMEONE WILL HELP ON THESE PLEASE .................

Mora


----------



## SS70011005

mora123 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i need some clarifications....
> 
> I would like tell about my qualification is CIVIL ENGINEER graduate with 7 years work experience as "Construction Project Manager" in Hyderabad, India. My Skill assessment is "POSITIVE". But my IELTS score is very bad.
> 
> Now my doubts are
> * before giving IELTS again can check my points where i am standing...
> * should i register EOI and check my luck if I am qualify for invitation...
> * can I skip my spouse details because his 10+2 and he lost his certificates and he is in business (Export & Import) and went on business to China,UK,Bangkok and Europe on business visit...
> 
> 
> HOPE SOMEONE WILL HELP ON THESE PLEASE .................
> 
> Mora


Dear Mora,

IELTS is a must for invitation. You need to get atleast 6 in each part of IELTS. As for your husband, you can include him in the application as dependent provided your total score goes beyond 60. (Note: IELTS of 6 each gives you ZERO points but you are still classified as having Competent English)


----------



## Alnaibii

Mora, you need 6 in each band on IELTS to qualify. 

You can fill in your EOI. If you qualify, you will be able to submit it. If not, they will save it for 2 years, so you can amend it at a later stage.

PS it looks like SS70011005 was faster


----------



## SS70011005

Alnaibii said:


> Mora, you need 6 in each band on IELTS to qualify.
> 
> You can fill in your EOI. If you qualify, you will be able to submit it. If not, they will save it for 2 years, so you can amend it at a later stage.
> 
> PS it looks like SS70011005 was faster


Dude, look at my timeline. I was fast in a lot of things. Hehe.


----------



## huzefa85

*Manual processing medical - time frame*

Dear All,

I tried searching the forum for this, but got no relevant information.
I am applying for Australia visa from Oman, and the medical center here has manual processing (not ehealth). I have heard it takes around 30-45 days (unsure) for manual processing medical to reach the CO.

Anyone here who has done tests from a manual medical processing center ? How much time does it take ?

Any inputs will be valuable.


----------



## atiredperson

SS70011005 said:


> Hi Max, there won't be any impact if you've got the invitation and have lodged the application, provided you are within 60 days timeline to lodge your application.


Hi, wonder if there are any circumstances whereby you are not able to lodge the visa after receiving the invitation, even though it is still within the 60 days timeline? For example quota full, particular subclass cancelled, policy changed etc? Thanks.


----------



## Nagesh

congrats. and wish for us .


----------



## Nagesh

Hi,

Can anybody guide me as we have allocated case officer from team 2 Adelaide. How much time is required for review and grant the visa as processing is slowed down.


----------



## Nagesh

mora123 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i need some clarifications....
> 
> I would like tell about my qualification is CIVIL ENGINEER graduate with 7 years work experience as "Construction Project Manager" in Hyderabad, India. My Skill assessment is "POSITIVE". But my IELTS score is very bad.
> 
> Now my doubts are
> * before giving IELTS again can check my points where i am standing...
> * should i register EOI and check my luck if I am qualify for invitation...
> * can I skip my spouse details because his 10+2 and he lost his certificates and he is in business (Export & Import) and went on business to China,UK,Bangkok and Europe on business visit...
> 
> 
> HOPE SOMEONE WILL HELP ON THESE PLEASE .................
> 
> Mora



Hi Mora,

I think you should meet IELTS criteria at least 6 band, then you think about point score .
you can register your EOI but IELTS score needs to be at least competent.
I think so. plz clarify anybody if I am wrong.


----------



## outkasted

Nagesh said:


> Hi Mora,
> 
> I think you should meet IELTS criteria at least 6 band, then you think about point score .
> you can register your EOI but IELTS score needs to be at least competent.
> I think so. plz clarify anybody if I am wrong.


Like Nagesh mentioned a minimum of 6 band score is required in each section. This is mandatory for applying for migration.

All the best!


----------



## Neville Smith

dranig said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for your support. We have received our grant today morning. Can't explain the feeling ..Best of luck to all you. May you all be granted visa soon.:wave:
> My timelines are updated in the signature.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> DRANIG



Congratulations Dranig,

All the best for your new venture in Australia. Have fun and enjoy well.

BTW, could you please let us know your occupation.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



Nagesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody guide me as we have allocated case officer from team 2 Adelaide. How much time is required for review and grant the visa as processing is slowed down.



Hi Nagesh,

Would be very useful if you could update your signature. That would helps us to answer a little better.


----------



## zameer.ise

*Latest version of Form80*

Hi All,

Please find latest version of editable form80


----------



## lovetosmack

Nagesh said:


> Hi Mora,
> 
> I think you should meet IELTS criteria at least 6 band, then you think about point score .
> you can register your EOI but IELTS score needs to be at least competent.
> I think so. plz clarify anybody if I am wrong.


You can't submit (register) an EOI before you get your IELTS score. It would become invalid, if found. If that's the case a lot of people would be first submitting EOIs with assumed IELTS scores just to be first in the line.

No matter how/what, Assessment & IETLS are supposed to be ready before submitting the EOI. Minimum IELTS depends on the occupation and the visa type too.


----------



## gkkumar

Nagesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody guide me as we have allocated case officer from team 2 Adelaide. How much time is required for review and grant the visa as processing is slowed down.


Same here GSM Adelaide Team 2. CO initials RF. Timelines in my signature, waiting for the grant..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Guys

Does this look like a perfectly submitted EOI?


----------



## huzefa85

huzefa85 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I tried searching the forum for this, but got no relevant information.
> I am applying for Australia visa from Oman, and the medical center here has manual processing (not ehealth). I have heard it takes around 30-45 days (unsure) for manual processing medical to reach the CO.
> 
> Anyone here who has done tests from a manual medical processing center ? How much time does it take ?
> 
> Any inputs will be valuable.


Guys, any1 with an idea on this ...


----------



## Alnaibii

MaxTheWolf said:


> Guys
> 
> Does this look like a perfectly submitted EOI?


Yes


----------



## ozpr

what should be the naming convention of the docs while uploading docs ?

max limit of 60 documents is for 1 applicant or all the applicants ?


----------



## SS70011005

gkkumar said:


> Same here GSM Adelaide Team 2. CO initials RF. Timelines in my signature, waiting for the grant..


Congrats!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

huzefa85 said:


> Guys, any1 with an idea on this ...


Buddy, its like beggars are no choosers..
So if you only have manual medical centers, why fret.
What I know is it takes time, but not 30-45 days.
Its just that after your medicals, they will post it to immigration office.
So let's say meds got done in 4 days, result receipt at Australia will be I think around 10days more.
After that around a week more for updation.
So I would say it would be around or less that 30 days..
So better get going and get it done soon..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## gkkumar

SS70011005 said:


> Congrats!!


Congrats ??? !!


----------



## huzefa85

Nishant Dundas said:


> Buddy, its like beggars are no choosers..
> So if you only have manual medical centers, why fret.
> What I know is it takes time, but not 30-45 days.
> Its just that after your medicals, they will post it to immigration office.
> So let's say meds got done in 4 days, result receipt at Australia will be I think around 10days more.
> After that around a week more for updation.
> So I would say it would be around or less that 30 days..
> So better get going and get it done soon..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant for the reply.
Yes, I made a similar calculation, and was confused on how it would take 30-45 days.
However, if it was taking that long (45 days), then i was considering going to dubai / india for the medical.

Yes, I will get started on it and probably go for it early next week.


----------



## dranig

Neville Smith said:


> Congratulations Dranig,
> 
> All the best for your new venture in Australia. Have fun and enjoy well.
> 
> BTW, could you please let us know your occupation.


Hi Neville,

Thank you.
My occupation is,
Software Engineer - 261313

Wish you good luck. Hope you will get your grant soon.

Thanks,
dranig


----------



## dranig

travelock said:


> Congratulations! Which team were you allocated to?



Hi,

My CO was from Team 2 GSM Adelaide 

All the best

Thanks,
dranig


----------



## dranig

kharelshishir said:


> Congratulations buddy. Party hard.
> 
> As u might know many of us are using smartphones these days we are deprived of seeing the signature. Therefore, i kindly request you as well as everyone of us to at least write up the signature on the message field ON THE GRANT DAY.
> 
> Thanks


Sure, please find my timelines below. You can check the same in the shared excel file as well

IELTS 7 DEC 2012|ACS 16 JUN 2013|+VE 18 SEP 2013|VIC SS 5 OCT 2013|REJ 18 OCT 2013|EOI 189 19 OCT 2013|INVITE 21 OCT 2013|LAPSED 20 DEC 2013|SECOND INVITE 13 JAN 2014|189 LODGED 19 FEB 2014|FURTHER DOCUMENTS REQUESTED BY CO 14 MAR 2014|DOCS PCC AND BIRTH CERTIFICATE UPLOADED 24 MAR 2014|MEDICALS 29 MAR 2014|GRANT 16 APR 2014

CO was from Team 02 adelaide
Occupation Software Engineer 

Hope this helps

Best of luck 
dranig


----------



## shishir

Hello Guys,
I am a professional civil engineer. I have an experience of three years in total. Among these three years I have worked for a company only for Three and Half months. I have a positive outcome generated by Engineers Australia and they have not deducted that three and half months from my total experience. Is there any chance that DIAC would not accept that part of my work history, since the working period was too short???


----------



## MaxTheWolf

I am pretty confident that the pro rata arrangement applies to ALL the occupations now instead of the popular belief that it applies to only the categorized 6 occupations.

My DoE is 21/3/2014 and I have not gotten invitation yet, even though my occupation is not amongst the categorized 6. The cut off has already reached 14/4/2014 by 14th April round.

I also know two more persons whose SOL is not amongst the categorized 6 occupations and their DoE are very near mine. They are also awaiting invitation. One has same SOL as mine, and the other's is different.


----------



## rainaharpreet

I have done medicals and clinic guys hve not told anything whether everything is alright; whn i asked , they said will update relevant authorities and we are not supposed to tell u, any suggestions from senior members how to know that my medicals are okk how much time clinic will take to submit reports??..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

From DIBP website:

"An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations."


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Anyone has any idea how many invitations did 2613 get in 14th April round?


----------



## lvonline

Guys, do we have to fill form 26 and 160 before going to medicals? Planning to go tomorrow.


----------



## dhawalswamy

lvonline said:


> Guys, do we have to fill form 26 and 160 before going to medicals? Planning to go tomorrow.



if you are going to an e-medical centre then no need of any form.... just have your hap id letter with you.


----------



## bond_bhai

I got a question, pretty dumb one, but still a question! Suppose i take IELTS twice (within 2-3months), the first time i get 8 in all and the second time i get less than that (say 7). I can use the first one for EOI/Visa/ACS etc? or should i use the latest one?


----------



## mainak

bond_bhai said:


> I got a question, pretty dumb one, but still a question! Suppose i take IELTS twice (within 2-3months), the first time i get 8 in all and the second time i get less than that (say 7). I can use the first one for EOI/Visa/ACS etc? or should i use the latest one?


YOU CAN USE THE FIRST ONE

This is the first question I posted in this forum when I initially started thinking immigration... see this thread - I pasted the final response there from DIBP too

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...225-clarification-ielts-multiple-attempt.html


----------



## bond_bhai

mainak said:


> YOU CAN USE THE FIRST ONE
> 
> This is the first question I posted in this forum when I initially started thinking immigration... see this thread - I pasted the final response there from DIBP too
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...225-clarification-ielts-multiple-attempt.html


Thanks Bro!


----------



## lovetosmack

Jfyi for the 189s. Someone I know out off the forum lodged his application on 20th Mar and got his grant yday. Software engineer, whatever code that is.


----------



## OZdream123

lovetosmack said:


> Jfyi for the 189s. Someone I know out off the forum lodged his application on 20th Mar and got his grant yday. Software engineer, whatever code that is.


Thank you for the update.. We are waiting with bated breath here..


----------



## gkkumar

lovetosmack said:


> Jfyi for the 189s. Someone I know out off the forum lodged his application on 20th Mar and got his grant yday. Software engineer, whatever code that is.


189s have been on fire !!


----------



## rohit1_sharma

I am waiting myself. Haven't heard from CO yet


----------



## greeniearun

Hi all... Your help would be very much appreciated here.. I am going to file my application today:

My ACS letter mentions my last company designation as Senior Software Eng. 

ACS Outcome - Aug 2013
I got promoted to TL- Sep 2013
Got Invited - March 2014.

In my EOI I haven't changed to Team lead. It still is SSE. Even in my DIBP application I am going to fill it as SSE. Please tell me whether this would be a problem ?

Thanks again all... 

Cheers!!!


----------



## rohit1_sharma

lovetosmack said:


> Jfyi for the 189s. Someone I know out off the forum lodged his application on 20th Mar and got his grant yday. Software engineer, whatever code that is.


Thanks for the update, is that an onshore or offshore aplicant? Also how many points?


----------



## bond_bhai

Guys,
Need your help with a few questions on uploading docs -
1. How to upload docs? I mean, do i need to "merge" all the payslips from one organization into a single file or one pdf per organization?
Basically, File 1 for all payslips
File 2 for Form16s
File 3 for Bank statements?
Is this how it usually done?
2. How about employment references? Do i need to do it the same? Merge all companies' employment references/stat decs into a single file?
3. My companies have issued only electronic payslips. Is this ok? Do i need to get any kind of letter from the HR? I am not sure if they will provide even if i ask them!


----------



## OZdream123

bond_bhai said:


> Guys,
> Need your help with a few questions on uploading docs -
> 1. How to upload docs? I mean, do i need to "merge" all the payslips from one organization into a single file or one pdf per organization?
> Basically, File 1 for all payslips
> File 2 for Form16s
> File 3 for Bank statements?
> Is this how it usually done?
> 2. How about employment references? Do i need to do it the same? Merge all companies' employment references/stat decs into a single file?
> 3. My companies have issued only electronic payslips. Is this ok? Do i need to get any kind of letter from the HR? I am not sure if they will provide even if i ask them!


this is what i did -

merged payslips from firm 1 in one pdf, firm 2 in another pdf and so on

when you try to upload docs, they have to be sorted as payslips, tax documents, employment contract, reference letter etc - so merge documents separately as such.

electronic payslips are fine.


----------



## mithu93ku

Dear shishir,

No worries. DIBP would not deduct that three and half months from your total experience.



shishir said:


> Hello Guys,
> I am a professional civil engineer. I have an experience of three years in total. Among these three years I have worked for a company only for Three and Half months. I have a positive outcome generated by Engineers Australia and they have not deducted that three and half months from my total experience. Is there any chance that DIAC would not accept that part of my work history, since the working period was too short???


----------



## PPPPPP

I had submitted all docs except pcc and meds.i want to know whether 3yr old kid requires medicals.

Thanks


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rainaharpreet said:


> I have done medicals and clinic guys hve not told anything whether everything is alright; whn i asked , they said will update relevant authorities and we are not supposed to tell u, any suggestions from senior members how to know that my medicals are okk how much time clinic will take to submit reports??..


Yes, they do not reveal it.
But don't worry, all tests will be normal.
So chill out friend

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

PPPPPP said:


> I had submitted all docs except pcc and meds.i want to know whether 3yr old kid requires medicals.
> 
> Thanks


Yes they would I guess.
Medicals and pcc are compulsory for all.
Why don't you check out on the immi website.
Or the best would be to wait for your CO and let's see what happens. They will just email you that it is required and then submit it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

shishir said:


> Hello Guys,
> I am a professional civil engineer. I have an experience of three years in total. Among these three years I have worked for a company only for Three and Half months. I have a positive outcome generated by Engineers Australia and they have not deducted that three and half months from my total experience. Is there any chance that DIAC would not accept that part of my work history, since the working period was too short???


Don't worry, since the entire period has been assessed it would not be a problem.
But make sure you have all documents to support your work exp claims as a simple error from your side could probably jeopardize your application.
Prepare yourself 100% so it never happens that CO gets a chance to doubt your claims.
Keep employment contract ready, payslips, bank statements, reference letters, everything ready.
Point is provide extra docs to the CO so he does not have to doubt you and straightaway give grant

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

lvonline said:


> Guys, do we have to fill form 26 and 160 before going to medicals? Planning to go tomorrow.


For emedicals you only need to carry passport and referral letter

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## PPPPPP

Thank you once asked I will intimate


----------



## Nishant Dundas

greeniearun said:


> Hi all... Your help would be very much appreciated here.. I am going to file my application today:
> 
> My ACS letter mentions my last company designation as Senior Software Eng.
> 
> ACS Outcome - Aug 2013
> I got promoted to TL- Sep 2013
> Got Invited - March 2014.
> 
> In my EOI I haven't changed to Team lead. It still is SSE. Even in my DIBP application I am going to fill it as SSE. Please tell me whether this would be a problem ?
> 
> Thanks again all...
> 
> Cheers!!!


But am still not getting it, why you didn't provide it in the first place itself.
I would strongly suggest you not hide anything. Please show it as TL. 
And you have relevant proof for the same so why worry.
To be on safer side why don't you get a letter from your employer stating your job responsibilities.

Anyone with a different opinion, please help our friend out here.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

PPPPPP said:


> Thank you once asked I will intimate


What about PCC? Have you done PCC for the kid

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Pame

PPPPPP said:


> I had submitted all docs except pcc and meds.i want to know whether 3yr old kid requires medicals.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Yes u do have book for medical for the 3 year old, but only physical examination and no blood test. Dont worry for kids it takes only 5 minutes if every thing is normal.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes u do have book for medical for the 3 year old, but only physical examination and no blood test. Dont worry for kids it takes only 5 minutes if every thing is normal.


I guess then the best thing would be to get PCC and meds done for the kids before the co asks for it so time will get saved.
Best of luck friend

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## greeniearun

Nishant Dundas said:


> But am still not getting it, why you didn't provide it in the first place itself.
> I would strongly suggest you not hide anything. Please show it as TL.
> And you have relevant proof for the same so why worry.
> To be on safer side why don't you get a letter from your employer stating your job responsibilities.
> 
> Anyone with a different opinion, please help our friend out here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant. I'm not going to hide. I can show them my promotion letter. But one of my friend told me I should give SSE in the application. Thats why I'm confused !!!!


----------



## Pame

Nishant Dundas said:


> I guess then the best thing would be to get PCC and meds done for the kids before the co asks for it so time will get saved.
> Best of luck friend
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Sorry, I guess there is no PCC for kids..


----------



## rainaharpreet

Thanks dear, how much time clinic will take to update medical results to immigration department.


----------



## Pame

rainaharpreet said:


> Thanks dear, how much time clinic will take to update medical results to immigration department.


If its an emedical then 3 days to 1 weak, Mine was uploaded in 3 rd day. Best of luck.


----------



## muco14

I got my invitation for VISA and applied for the same.

When I was trying to compile the documents I have, vis a vis my experience letters etc, I found that except for a recommendation letter, I do not have any other documentation like pay slips etc for company I worked for around 9 years back.

Now, I have not used experience from this company when I applied for ACS assessment.

I am not sure what to do at this point.
Should I say in my Form 80, I worked for this company or leave it blank as this does not pertain to my line of work? If I do leave it blank though, it would be a gap.

If I say I have worked in this company and can not provide anything except recommendation letter, what would be the impact.

Anyone with experience in this, please let me know urgently.


----------



## Aussie Dream

Hello ppl,

I have just finished applying for the Visa type 189. I want to know 

1. How to go about doing the PCC and the Meds?
2. How will I know at what time I have to do the PCC and the Meds.?
3. Does both the main and co applicant have to do PCC and the Meds?
4. Approximately how much time does it take for the CO to be assigned?

Thanks

2613| Type 189| 60 Points| EOI applied 14/9/13| Invite 23/3/14| Visa Lodged 17/4/14| CO ?| PCC ?| Meds ?| Grant ?|


----------



## chiku2006

Nishant Dundas said:


> I guess then the best thing would be to get PCC and meds done for the kids before the co asks for it so time will get saved.
> Best of luck friend
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I don't think you would need to get PCC for children below 18... please cross check as no one can initiate legal actions against a child, one has to be an adult for that


----------



## Nishant Dundas

chiku2006 said:


> I don't think you would need to get PCC for children below 18... please cross check as no one can initiate legal actions against a child, one has to be an adult for that


Nice logic.
I checked on immi website.
PCC is required only for person aged 16yr above

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## PPPPPP

Nishant Dundas said:


> What about PCC? Have you done PCC for the kid
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Pcc not required for kids


----------



## PPPPPP

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes u do have book for medical for the 3 year old, but only physical examination and no blood test. Dont worry for kids it takes only 5 minutes if every thing is normal.


Thank u pame


----------



## Waqarali20005

muco14 said:


> I got my invitation for VISA and applied for the same.
> 
> When I was trying to compile the documents I have, vis a vis my experience letters etc, I found that except for a recommendation letter, I do not have any other documentation like pay slips etc for company I worked for around 9 years back.
> 
> Now, I have not used experience from this company when I applied for ACS assessment.
> 
> I am not sure what to do at this point.
> Should I say in my Form 80, I worked for this company or leave it blank as this does not pertain to my line of work? If I do leave it blank though, it would be a gap.
> 
> If I say I have worked in this company and can not provide anything except recommendation letter, what would be the impact.
> 
> Anyone with experience in this, please let me know urgently.


Since you are not claiming points for that period, therefore, whatever you have is enough. But in form 80, you must mention every job, regardless of its relevance with your occupation...


----------



## chennaiguy

Updated the Visa Tracker sheet with my details. Hope I updated the right one.


----------



## muco14

Waqarali20005 said:


> Since you are not claiming points for that period, therefore, whatever you have is enough. But in form 80, you must mention every job, regardless of its relevance with your occupation...


Thanks man...

Would they ask for tax returns or Salary slips for this job.. or would the recommendation letter be enough?

I don't want to be in a position where the CO asks for these slips and I reply in negative...

Just wondering what the CO asked for other people for the job experiences not related to the ones not claiming points?


----------



## visakar

Why don't you travel to India and get it done in a day time.


----------



## visakar

PPPPPP said:


> I had submitted all docs except pcc and meds.i want to know whether 3yr old kid requires medicals.
> 
> Thanks


It is required for everyone, the number of test will depend on the age. My 8 year old only had physical check up whereas my 15 year old had blood test and urine test as like adults.


----------



## Aussie Dream

Hello ppl,

I have just finished applying for the Visa type 189. I want to know 

1. How to go about doing the PCC and the Meds?
2. How will I know at what time I have to do the PCC and the Meds.?
3. Does both the main and co applicant have to do PCC and the Meds?
4. Approximately how much time does it take for the CO to be assigned?

Thanks

2613| Type 189| 60 Points| EOI applied 14/9/13| Invite 23/3/14| Visa Lodged 17/4/14| CO ?| PCC ?| Meds ?| Grant ?|


----------



## visakar

1. PCC from passport office, Medical from the approved health centre.
2. Earlier the better
3. Yes
4. Depends, average around 6 weeks I guess.



Aussie Dream said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> I have just finished applying for the Visa type 189. I want to know
> 
> 1. How to go about doing the PCC and the Meds?
> 2. How will I know at what time I have to do the PCC and the Meds.?
> 3. Does both the main and co applicant have to do PCC and the Meds?
> 4. Approximately how much time does it take for the CO to be assigned?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 2613| Type 189| 60 Points| EOI applied 14/9/13| Invite 23/3/14| Visa Lodged 17/4/14| CO ?| PCC ?| Meds ?| Grant ?|


----------



## delvy

congratsssssssssss


----------



## PreetBadwal

*Category of software engineers*

What category does software engineer 261313 fall under . Is it Software and developer programmer ?


----------



## RGK2013

Aussie Dream said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> I have just finished applying for the Visa type 189. I want to know
> 
> 1. How to go about doing the PCC and the Meds?
> 2. How will I know at what time I have to do the PCC and the Meds.?
> 3. Does both the main and co applicant have to do PCC and the Meds?
> 4. Approximately how much time does it take for the CO to be assigned?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 2613| Type 189| 60 Points| EOI applied 14/9/13| Invite 23/3/14| Visa Lodged 17/4/14| CO ?| PCC ?| Meds ?| Grant ?|


Is your application onshore or offshore?
Everyone included in the application are expected to both Meds and PCC.
You can do the PCC now and attach it to your application. if you were not provided a link for the same, you can provide it to CO when requested. PCC can take anytime between a week to 2 months. Hence, get it to avoid further delays. 
Similar to the previous situation, you can do your meds if you are an onshore applicant and if you have a link provided. If not, you have to wait for the CO to provide a HAP id to do your meds.


----------



## Waqarali20005

muco14 said:


> Thanks man...
> 
> Would they ask for tax returns or Salary slips for this job.. or would the recommendation letter be enough?
> 
> I don't want to be in a position where the CO asks for these slips and I reply in negative...
> 
> Just wondering what the CO asked for other people for the job experiences not related to the ones not claiming points?


theoretically they should not ask, as you are supposed to provide evidence only for those things for which you are claiming points....


----------



## muco14

Waqarali20005 said:


> theoretically they should not ask, as you are supposed to provide evidence only for those things for which you are claiming points....


If anyone has done this activity recently and can confirm, it would be great.

Can anyone confirm the documents needed for non-points professional experience?
I have only recommendation letter for job I did 9 years back and no other document has been saved by me.

This experience is not part of my points.
What would CO ask as proof for this experience? 
Would he even ask though?


----------



## bravehart

*Form 1221*

Do we have to submit Form 1221 after lodging the visa application. I couldn't see the link for it. I have uploaded form 80 already.

Regards,
Bravehart


----------



## Nishant Dundas

muco14 said:


> If anyone has done this activity recently and can confirm, it would be great.
> 
> Can anyone confirm the documents needed for non-points professional experience?
> I have only recommendation letter for job I did 9 years back and no other document has been saved by me.
> 
> This experience is not part of my points.
> What would CO ask as proof for this experience?
> Would he even ask though?


You do not need to provide evidence of anything which you are not claiming.
So it doesn't matter buddy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

bravehart said:


> Do we have to submit Form 1221 after lodging the visa application. I couldn't see the link for it. I have uploaded form 80 already.
> 
> Regards,
> Bravehart


1221 is only for spouse.
And that will be under the documents required for the spouse.
If not visible, then click on right top side of the screen, then select spouse name, and then form 1221.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## dhruv29

bravehart said:


> Do we have to submit Form 1221 after lodging the visa application. I couldn't see the link for it. I have uploaded form 80 already.
> 
> Regards,
> Bravehart


Yes , its required that all applicants above the age of 18 to submit form 1221.


----------



## Nagesh

muco14 said:


> Thanks man...
> 
> Would they ask for tax returns or Salary slips for this job.. or would the recommendation letter be enough?
> 
> I don't want to be in a position where the CO asks for these slips and I reply in negative...
> 
> Just wondering what the CO asked for other people for the job experiences not related to the ones not claiming points?


hi 

co always ask for payslip and bank statements.


----------



## gkkumar

dhruv29 said:


> Yes , its required that all applicants above the age of 18 to submit form 1221.


Mine went through without 1221. I believe we will need to submit only if the CO asks for it.


----------



## gkkumar

bravehart said:


> Do we have to submit Form 1221 after lodging the visa application. I couldn't see the link for it. I have uploaded form 80 already.
> 
> Regards,
> Bravehart


I believe you are OK now. Submit 1221 - IF AND ONLY IF CO asks for it.


----------



## Alnaibii

bravehart said:


> Do we have to submit Form 1221 after lodging the visa application. I couldn't see the link for it. I have uploaded form 80 already.
> 
> Regards,
> Bravehart


Form 1221 is an extract of Form 80. If you submitted Form 80, then 1221 is not needed.

Usually, Form 1221 is required for secondary applicants over 18.


----------



## Pame

Hi all,

I totally disagree with the argument of submitting or not submitting Form 80, form 1221 etc etc. On the form it is written that it should be filled by each and every applicant over 18. When we submit it before CO ask, it helps to build trust, good first impression and it also shows that u are willing to give all the history and information. Although new Form 80 is intensive, that never makes form 1221 trivial. We are lucky to be able to apply for this visa, while others are waiting, and it happens mostly once in a life. Considering that we should try to submit a complete file to reduce processing time and stress on ourself. However, choice is urs.


----------



## Alnaibii

The decision is yours and yours alone. As long it is not on the list for document submission after lodging visa, I say it is not mandatory. 
Although I filled it, i did not submit it. If the CO asks for it, I have it ready.

Personally, I consider the new Form 80 a little bit stupid. As long as most of the people seeking PR are under 30, asking for jobs in the last 30 years is too much. What do I say, that I was paid 10$ by my grandma for chopping wood when I was 10?


----------



## Aus189visa

Guys, regarding my medicals.... am not sure whether i have diabetes now...... havent worked out for several years and was eating all sugars and fats.... will tht have any impact in the 189 medical assessment ?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Aus189visa said:


> Guys, regarding my medicals.... am not sure whether i have diabetes now...... havent worked out for several years and was eating all sugars and fats.... will tht have any impact in the 189 medical assessment ?


diabetes is not a reason for visa rejection.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## zameer.ise

*Doubt on Form80*

Do we need to use PEN to fill form80. Instructions in document mentioned to use PEN. Is it mandatory ?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

zameer.ise said:


> Do we need to use PEN to fill form80. Instructions in document mentioned to use PEN. Is it mandatory ?


Hopes.
You can do it on your laptop and do it.
Just the signature has to be by pen

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashish1137

Hi Guys,

Long time no see, neither any post; reason: I was too busy to prepare for my IELTS. Finally after 3 attempts and a reval, I got my 3rd attempt result today from BC: R,L-8.5, W-7.5 n S-7. I was the happiest person on planet until I sat down to file my EOI.
Hoping to claim 65 points (30(age)+15(degree)+10(ielts)+5(experience)+5(spou se skill assessment)), I was filing my EOI until it asked for IELTS 6 band each for my spouse as well, which I was not aware at all. :'(.

Now I have filed my EOI with 60 points (subclass 189) and will fill IELTS for my spouse on 17th may, seats are available only through IDP. my questions to all experienced members:

1. With 60 points as the cutoff has come to 60 and last round cleared backlog of almost 1.5 months, what is the probability of me getting an invite.
2. Should I go ahead and book IELTS on 17th May for my spouse for additional 5 points?
3. I dont want to go for 190 as no time is left. Do you think by any chance that there is no probability of 2613 occupation in next cycle starting from July?

Thanks to all those who have helped me in tips for IELTS and all your positive words. I appreciate a quick response so that I cna go ahead and book the slot as per your responses.

posting in this thread for a wider target audience.
Regards


----------



## muco14

Nagesh said:


> hi
> 
> co always ask for payslip and bank statements.


Even for work experience where you have not claimed any points?
I am not sure what to do at this point..
Other poster above mentioned that CO will not ask for documents for which you are claiming points...

So..I am actually confused now


----------



## Ozbabe

Pame said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I totally disagree with the argument of submitting or not submitting Form 80, form 1221 etc etc. On the form it is written that it should be filled by each and every applicant over 18. When we submit it before CO ask, it helps to build trust, good first impression and it also shows that u are willing to give all the history and information. Although new Form 80 is intensive, that never makes form 1221 trivial. We are lucky to be able to apply for this visa, while others are waiting, and it happens mostly once in a life. Considering that we should try to submit a complete file to reduce processing time and stress on ourself. However, choice is urs.


Both form 80 and 1221 are not mandatory. However, most COs ask for form 80. Form 1221 is a subset of form 80. If you have uploaded form 80 you need not upload form 1221 unless your CO asks. Many have received the grant without form 1221 ( I for one), and some have still received the grant without form 80 either. Read post from last year and you would see.

I would however recommend front loading form 80.

Cheers


----------



## ind2

hi Seniors, 
a Question on Form 80.. 
Your address history for the last 30 years


I have stayed at many places during last 30 years. some I know the address Some I am not sure. What should be put in those condition.. what should be stated. and what are the consequences... can you please help me with this on...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long time no see, neither any post; reason: I was too busy to prepare for my IELTS. Finally after 3 attempts and a reval, I got my 3rd attempt result today from BC: R,L-8.5, W-7.5 n S-7. I was the happiest person on planet until I sat down to file my EOI.
> Hoping to claim 65 points (30(age)+15(degree)+10(ielts)+5(experience)+5(spou se skill assessment)), I was filing my EOI until it asked for IELTS 6 band each for my spouse as well, which I was not aware at all. :'(.
> 
> Now I have filed my EOI with 60 points (subclass 189) and will fill IELTS for my spouse on 17th may, seats are available only through IDP. my questions to all experienced members:
> 
> 1. With 60 points as the cutoff has come to 60 and last round cleared backlog of almost 1.5 months, what is the probability of me getting an invite.
> 2. Should I go ahead and book IELTS on 17th May for my spouse for additional 5 points?
> 3. I dont want to go for 190 as no time is left. Do you think by any chance that there is no probability of 2613 occupation in next cycle starting from July?
> 
> Thanks to all those who have helped me in tips for IELTS and all your positive words. I appreciate a quick response so that I cna go ahead and book the slot as per your responses.
> 
> posting in this thread for a wider target audience.
> Regards


I think your post was already answered my friend.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

muco14 said:


> Even for work experience where you have not claimed any points?
> I am not sure what to do at this point..
> Other poster above mentioned that CO will not ask for documents for which you are claiming points...
> 
> So..I am actually confused now


You will not be asked to provide documents for something which you have not claimed.so its okay if you don't provide anything relating to work exp which you have not claimed.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ind2 said:


> hi Seniors,
> a Question on Form 80..
> Your address history for the last 30 years
> 
> I have stayed at many places during last 30 years. some I know the address Some I am not sure. What should be put in those condition.. what should be stated. and what are the consequences... can you please help me with this on...


Try entering as much info as you know.
If you don't know the exact address then maybe just the building or area name or street name.
But put something at least.
They are not going to visit each places nor are you required to provide documents for that.
So just enter as much as you can

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Arunvas

Hi Friends, a few quick questions:

1) During the documents upload after the visa lodge, I wrongly uploaded Pay-slips for my previous companies in wrong basket ie) "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Payslip" instead of "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Payslip". However after realizing this, I again uploaded the same docs in the correct bucket. Now, Should I fill out *Form 1023* for correction for this?

2) During EOI, my agent mentioned my Master degree as:
Qualification: *Honours Degree in Science, Business or Technology*
Course name: Masters of Science in XXX

However, my actual qualification is: Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology. So I dont want to give wrong info while lodging visa and mentioned as:
Qualification: *Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology*
Course name: Master of Science in XXX
Now, Should I fill out *Form 1023* for correction for this?

Could anyone please help on this?


----------



## ind2

Hi all,

A small question, I have HDFC traveller card and Citibank Credit card, I can pay the required VISA fee by any of these two... 
I want to know which one would be cheaper,, or how can I find the rate at which they would be charging...

if anyone has done that analysis, please let me know.


----------



## Pame

Arunvas said:


> Hi Friends, a few quick questions:
> 
> 1) During the documents upload after the visa lodge, I wrongly uploaded Pay-slips for my previous companies in wrong basket ie) "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Payslip" instead of "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Payslip". However after realizing this, I again uploaded the same docs in the correct bucket. Now, Should I fill out *Form 1023* for correction for this?
> 
> 2) During EOI, my agent mentioned my Master degree as:
> Qualification: *Honours Degree in Science, Business or Technology*
> Course name: Masters of Science in XXX
> 
> However, my actual qualification is: Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology. So I dont want to give wrong info while lodging visa and mentioned as:
> Qualification: *Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology*
> Course name: Master of Science in XXX
> Now, Should I fill out *Form 1023* for correction for this?
> 
> Could anyone please help on this?


Hi,

I have uploaded as many 58 documents and around 5 had similar mistakes of wrong category, but that was not a problem as the title description was right. So dont worry, take ur time and upload remaining. 

As for degree, it is a broad classification, I also did the same both in EOI and Visa application. So I had no problems with that either. Their concern, will be at least a bachelor degree before the date of invitation, which I guess u have. 

So, keep ur cool and go ahead. I didnt submitted form 1023 for such unintentional human errors while working with a computer. 

Its all my opinion and judgement is urs.


----------



## Arunvas

More questions:

1) I know that Form 80 is ONLY meant for the adult applicants. Do we need to submit Form 1221 for minors? My kid is 3.5 yrs old, do we still need to fill for kids?

2) Now, Form 80 & 1221 can not be saved after filling. So how did you manage to do it? Only option I see is to fill out and print it immediately (before closing the pdf) and then scan those printed papers as pdf. Are there any other ways?

Your answers are appreciated!


----------



## Pame

Arunvas said:


> More questions:
> 
> 1) I know that Form 80 is ONLY meant for the adult applicants. Do we need to submit Form 1221 for minors? My kid is 3.5 yrs old, do we still need to fill for kids?
> 
> 2) Now, Form 80 & 1221 can not be saved after filling. So how did you manage to do it? Only option I see is to fill out and print it immediately (before closing the pdf) and then scan those printed papers as pdf. Are there any other ways?
> 
> Your answers are appreciated!


H,

I have a kid of 3, and I never submitted any. Form 80 and 1221 are meant for 18 years and over. Therefore, kids dont qualify for that.

Download and use Foxit reader, in which u can save the form, with no problems at all.

Hope I helped.


----------



## Arunvas

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have uploaded as many 58 documents and around 5 had similar mistakes of wrong category, but that was not a problem as the title description was right. So dont worry, take ur time and upload remaining.
> 
> As for degree, it is a broad classification, I also did the same both in EOI and Visa application. So I had no problems with that either. Their concern, will be at least a bachelor degree before the date of invitation, which I guess u have.
> 
> So, keep ur cool and go ahead. I didnt submitted form 1023 for such unintentional human errors while working with a computer.
> 
> Its all my opinion and judgement is urs.


Thanks Pame! Did you also mention different degree names in EOI and Visa lodge and it was not cared by CO at all? I'm little unclear with your statement


----------



## Pame

Arunvas said:


> Thanks Pame! Did you also mention different degree names in EOI and Visa lodge and it was not cared by CO at all? I'm little unclear with your statement


I was not able to write my bachelor degree and master degree in full in EOI (due to alphabet restrictions in EOI). So I used the short forms of my degree in both EOI and visa. I didnt had a problem, they are concerned whether ur bachelor degree is of required level or not for 15 points before the date of invitation. 

please Dont hesitate to ask further queries for which I am capable of opinions.


----------



## Arunvas

Pame said:


> I was not able to write my bachelor degree and master degree in full in EOI (due to alphabet restrictions in EOI). So I used the short forms of my degree in both EOI and visa. I didnt had a problem, they are concerned whether ur bachelor degree is of required level or not for 15 points before the date of invitation.
> 
> please Dont hesitate to as further queries for which I am capable of opinions.


That is much, thanks Pame!


----------



## bond_bhai

My experience is from Oct-2003, but ACS "deemed" date is Oct-2007. I entered this as "Relevant" and "Non-Relevant" in EOI. Should i enter it the same way in Visa app as well?


----------



## muco14

Pame said:


> H,
> 
> I have a kid of 3, and I never submitted any. Form 80 and 1221 are meant for 18 years and over. Therefore, kids dont qualify for that.
> 
> Download and use Foxit reader, in which u can save the form, with no problems at all.
> 
> Hope I helped.


I am primary applicant. I know I have to fill Form 80.
Does my wife need to this activity as well in separate Form 80?


----------



## Pame

muco14 said:


> I am primary applicant. I know I have to fill Form 80.
> Does my wife need to this activity as well in separate Form 80?


Yes u do have to go for a separate Form 80 for ur wife.


----------



## ajaymannat

Pame said:


> Yes u do have to go for a separate Form 80 for ur wife.


And for child of 3 years 
Is there any form for him.


----------



## Pame

ajaymannat said:


> And for child of 3 years
> Is there any form for him.


Yes u do have, Form 1229 but I guess it will be in 2ndery applicants document list,i.e. u and ur partners consent to grant visa for a child.

My recommendation on Forms,

Primary applicant: Form 80, Form 1221
Seconday applicant: Form 80, Form 1221, Form 1229
Depending child: No forms

Regards


----------



## prseeker

Guys , 

Please update your details in the sheet , this will help everyone including you . You can mak a fairly accurate guess for your case by referring to timelines of others cases . 

Updating sheet with your details won't take more then 2 minutes . 

Cheers


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ind2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A small question, I have HDFC traveller card and Citibank Credit card, I can pay the required VISA fee by any of these two...
> I want to know which one would be cheaper,, or how can I find the rate at which they would be charging...
> 
> if anyone has done that analysis, please let me know.


Buddy both will do only that you should have that much currency or the credit limit.
About forex charges, I would advise you to just ignore it. Thing is that we have so many cases where people are unable to pay because of card issues. Just ignore it.
Though what I have read is forex card is always cheaper, plus among credit cards I think citi and amex are the cheapest.
Go with forex card and get it done, so we can meet in Australia and spend the money you saved in a good party.....
Enjoy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

bond_bhai said:


> My experience is from Oct-2003, but ACS "deemed" date is Oct-2007. I entered this as "Relevant" and "Non-Relevant" in EOI. Should i enter it the same way in Visa app as well?


Yes.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Arunvas

Pame said:


> H,
> 
> I have a kid of 3, and I never submitted any. Form 80 and 1221 are meant for 18 years and over. Therefore, kids dont qualify for that.
> 
> Download and use Foxit reader, in which u can save the form, with no problems at all.
> 
> Hope I helped.


WoW Foxit reader well, thanks Pame!


----------



## prseeker

Wow , I just opened the sheet and noticed that data is missing AGAIN !!

This is frustrating and disgusting to say the least . 

I will just delete the sheet , what is the point of getting frustrated and raising your blood pressure every time you realize that some as$$h*** deleted the data to quench his/her thirst for sadistic pleasure .


----------



## King_of_the_ring

rofl .... WELL what can we say!


----------



## visakar

Hi PRseeker,

I found all the data intact. I guess people are trying to apply filter in the data hence all data not visible. 


Cheers mate.





prseeker said:


> Wow , I just opened the sheet and noticed that data is missing AGAIN !!
> 
> This is frustrating and disgusting to say the least .
> 
> I will just delete the sheet , what is the point of getting frustrated and raising your blood pressure every time you realize that some as$$h*** deleted the data to quench his/her thirst for sadistic pleasure .


----------



## ashish1137

Nishant Dundas said:


> I think your post was already answered my friend.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


yes Nishant, thank you for that. I posted in all forums hoping to target a wider audience. 

Regards


----------



## passi84

Hi,

I need PCC from Gurgaon for me and my wife. Address on my passport is not my current address, but I have telephone bill on my name so I can get the PCC, but the problem is I don't have any address proof on my wife's name... can someone please guide what I can do to get the PCC for my wife (fyi..she has hdfc bank acct that has current address but I guess that wont work).

Please advice.

PS ; Is it fine if I get the pcc for me and my wife from my hometown as address on passport is for my hometown.


----------



## karnavidyut

prseeker said:


> Wow , I just opened the sheet and noticed that data is missing AGAIN !!
> 
> This is frustrating and disgusting to say the least .
> 
> I will just delete the sheet , what is the point of getting frustrated and raising your blood pressure every time you realize that some as$$h*** deleted the data to quench his/her thirst for sadistic pleasure .


Yeah just get rid of it! Else make it a controlled version with only few responsible people hAving edit privilege


----------



## Nishant Dundas

passi84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need PCC from Gurgaon for me and my wife. Address on my passport is not my current address, but I have telephone bill on my name so I can get the PCC, but the problem is I don't have any address proof on my wife's name... can someone please guide what I can do to get the PCC for my wife (fyi..she has hdfc bank acct that has current address but I guess that wont work).
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> PS ; Is it fine if I get the pcc for me and my wife from my hometown as address on passport is for my hometown.


Hi buddy!!

If your wife passport has your name mentioned then it won't be any issue.
And boss, bank account works perfectly fine. I also gave the same thing as in my case what happened was I didn't have residence proof in my name as I live with my father.
So I simply have 1yr bank statement.

And one more suggestion.
If they disagree with her bank statement, ask her to get her PCC done from the passport address in her own passport. Reason being in Indian PCC it only mentions the name and photo but no address, so doesn't matter from where you get your PCC done from.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashish1137

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi buddy!!
> 
> If your wife passport has your name mentioned then it won't be any issue.
> And boss, bank account works perfectly fine. I also gave the same thing as in my case what happened was I didn't have residence proof in my name as I live with my father.
> So I simply have 1yr bank statement.
> 
> And one more suggestion.
> If they disagree with her bank statement, ask her to get her PCC done from the passport address in her own passport. Reason being in Indian PCC it only mentions the name and photo but no address, so doesn't matter from where you get your PCC done from.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant,

I am still in EOI stage but have a doubt here. In my and my wife's passport, we have our old residential address. We left that about 2 years back and visited UK. after coming back we changed our residence but have no current proof. :-( only my mothers voter id card as residence proof. and my Mothers nane ia on my passport. will it work or we might face issues?


----------



## GrepCode

Hi All,


For how long period old bank statements are required ?
Is there a mimimum balance we are required to show ?


----------



## GrepCode

Hi All,


How old bank statements are required ?

Is there a mimimum balance we are required to show ?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> I am still in EOI stage but have a doubt here. In my and my wife's passport, we have our old residential address. We left that about 2 years back and visited UK. after coming back we changed our residence but have no current proof. :-( only my mothers voter id card as residence proof. and my Mothers nane ia on my passport. will it work or we might face issues?


Do you have any residence proof for the old address mentioned in your passport? If yes then get the PCC done based on that itself.

If no, then I suggest you get your new passport done asap. Easiest way out would be that you somehow get your bank account updated with new address details and based on that get the new passport done.

Thing is, if your passport address is different, then providing residential address proof is more heavier, you need to provide stronger proof.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

GrepCode said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For how long period old bank statements are required ?
> Is there a mimimum balance we are required to show ?


For what

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## GrepCode

Nishant Dundas said:


> For what
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


For uploading documents after you lodge visa application. I have got the invite(189) and planning to lodge the visa application this weekend.

Grep


----------



## ashish1137

Nishant Dundas said:


> Do you have any residence proof for the old address mentioned in your passport? If yes then get the PCC done based on that itself.
> 
> If no, then I suggest you get your new passport done asap. Easiest way out would be that you somehow get your bank account updated with new address details and based on that get the new passport done.
> 
> Thing is, if your passport address is different, then providing residential address proof is more heavier, you need to provide stronger proof.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Actually all my residence proofs except my icici bank are updated with my old address. So cnt i go with my mothers address proof here?


----------



## ajaymannat

Hi expats 
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.


Status of health evidence is still recommended 
What does it means 
Medicals have been cleared or not and has case officer alloted to me or not 
Plz help


----------



## muco14

For Australia Police check, we need to submit documents for 100 points.
Apart from Passport, what other Indian documents be valid?

Would Indian Aadhar card and election ID be accepted by Australia as identity proof?


----------



## Asher.

Applied for 190 today, front loaded all docs. And the waiting begins...


----------



## Santhosh.15

Asher. said:


> Applied for 190 today, front loaded all docs. And the waiting begins...


Welcome to Club and Good luck

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## outkasted

muco14 said:


> For Australia Police check, we need to submit documents for 100 points.
> Apart from Passport, what other Indian documents be valid?
> 
> Would Indian Aadhar card and election ID be accepted by Australia as identity proof?


Any government issued photo-id is fine...

All the best!


----------



## gkkumar

ajaymannat said:


> Hi expats
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> 
> Status of health evidence is still recommended
> What does it means
> Medicals have been cleared or not and has case officer alloted to me or not
> Plz help


It means you have cleared the medicals. Good luck !!


----------



## ajaymannat

ajaymannat said:


> Hi expats
> No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
> 
> Status of health evidence is still recommended
> What does it means
> Medicals have been cleared or not and has case officer alloted to me or not
> Plz help





gkkumar said:


> It means you have cleared the medicals. Good luck !!


Thanks gkkumar 
And what about case officer.
Because i think case officer cleared medical or it it automatic generated status.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

GrepCode said:


> For uploading documents after you lodge visa application. I have got the invite(189) and planning to lodge the visa application this weekend.
> 
> Grep


The logic behind submitting bank statmenets is that to show salary proof.
So I would suggest that you try providing proof of salary through statements for as long as you have claimed.
So if you have claimed work exp for last 4 yes them give bank statements for that entire period,
Before uploading I would suggest you highlight the salary credit entry on your bank statement so it becomes easy for co to look through it.
And also I think you cannot provide electronic statements. You have to upload statements with bank stamp so please get this clarified if required. But to be on safer side I would suggest you spend some money and get the physical statement from bank branch with stamp and all..
Best of luck

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## GrepCode

Is there any guideline on bank balance you need to have ? I have lodged the visa application and have to upload documents now.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ashish1137 said:


> Actually all my residence proofs except my icici bank are updated with my old address. So cnt i go with my mothers address proof here?


Your question has the answer itself.
Take your ICICI statement as proof, and it will be sufficient.
Address proof will be bank statement and Id proof will be your pan card too.
For your wife, do a simple thing - get her name added in your icici bank account. This way her issue too will get resolved.
I hope above can help in your case.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

GrepCode said:


> Is there any guideline on bank balance you need to have ? I have lodged the visa application and have to upload documents now.


No bank balance is required to be shown my friend.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sam_s_g

Hi
Just registered! I am software developer (10 yr), married with 3 year old kid!! Am thinking about migrating to Australia. I have gone through almost all information (SkillSelect, IELTS, ACS) and there is indeed a lot of detailed information there. 

I am thinking of doing IELTS on my own and then get agent to do rest of the things later. 
but I do have some questions,
1. The points should at least be 60. So, under "Educational qualifications", do they consider only Australian educational institutes? cos if they do, then its really hard to reach even 60 
2. for IELTS, is it a good idea to go through their study material? 
3. for ACS (and later for visa), we have to send scans of "certified" copies of documents. Where to get these documents certifies? how to get scans certified? (little confused here)

Thanks for your help,
Sameer


----------



## anish13

sam_s_g said:


> Hi
> Just registered! I am software developer (10 yr), married with 3 year old kid!! Am thinking about migrating to Australia. I have gone through almost all information (SkillSelect, IELTS, ACS) and there is indeed a lot of detailed information there.
> 
> I am thinking of doing IELTS on my own and then get agent to do rest of the things later.
> but I do have some questions,
> 1. The points should at least be 60. So, under "Educational qualifications", do they consider only Australian educational institutes? cos if they do, then its really hard to reach even 60
> 2. for IELTS, is it a good idea to go through their study material?
> 3. for ACS (and later for visa), we have to send scans of "certified" copies of documents. Where to get these documents certifies? how to get scans certified? (little confused here)
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Sameer


Welcome to the group.. i was exactly in your situation say 6 months back, thinking of spending my hard earned money on the agent until i hit upon this wonderful forum where there is help for people like us. Trust me, my friend, the process is not difficult. Most of us are applying on our own. Anyway its your decision. To answer your questions:

1) they consider any educational institute all over the world as long as it legitimate and can provide proof.
2)IELTS, you can look at the IELTS thread in this forum and you will get all the help.. 
3)You need to notarize your documents from your country. Anyone who is a notary personal from your country will be able to notarize your documents. You can check the ACS website to see what all they need.

Please ask your queries here and everything will be answered and you can you use your hard earned money for your dream holiday or to impress your wife/spouse


----------



## snehaaus

sam_s_g said:


> Hi
> Just registered! I am software developer (10 yr), married with 3 year old kid!! Am thinking about migrating to Australia. I have gone through almost all information (SkillSelect, IELTS, ACS) and there is indeed a lot of detailed information there.
> 
> I am thinking of doing IELTS on my own and then get agent to do rest of the things later.
> but I do have some questions,
> 1. The points should at least be 60. So, under "Educational qualifications", do they consider only Australian educational institutes? cos if they do, then its really hard to reach even 60
> 2. for IELTS, is it a good idea to go through their study material?
> 3. for ACS (and later for visa), we have to send scans of "certified" copies of documents. Where to get these documents certifies? how to get scans certified? (little confused here)
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Sameer


here are your answers
1. It isn't just Australian institutes but all institutes are considered. The qualification depends on the course that you attended, University, subjects .... 
2. By "their" if you meant the book that the examining authority sends when we register. .. Then yes that should be enough ... but if you feel you are week in any area. .. You might want to spend more time there. .. do plenty of practice as time Is a major factor ...
3. Take copies of your certificates. ... attest them. ... You can use any notary. .. The attest for a price. .. Then scan and upload these attested docs. ..

hope that answers all your Qs...

Thanks
Sneha


----------



## gkkumar

ajaymannat said:


> Thanks gkkumar
> And what about case officer.
> Because i think case officer cleared medical or it it automatic generated status.


Generally, this message appears as soon as your medicals are done and cleared at DIBP. If there is something fishy, then a different message appears like "further examinations are needed" or the message does not appear at all. 

It does not necessarily mean that your CO is assigned.


----------



## arvindramana

*Delay mail?*



gkkumar said:


> Generally, this message appears as soon as your medicals are done and cleared at DIBP. If there is something fishy, then a different message appears like "further examinations are needed" or the message does not appear at all.
> 
> It does not necessarily mean that your CO is assigned.


Dude ..I am waiting for my co..and what do you mean by "delay mail" in your signature. ..?


----------



## Waitin2Exhale

hey guys..

i just wanna know after your visa is granted, how long do you have to enter Australia?


----------



## kharelshishir

Waitin2Exhale said:


> hey guys.. i just wanna know after your visa is granted, how long do you have to enter Australia?


Within one year from the date your PCC or medical was produced.
Good luck.


----------



## ashish3116

Hi friends, one of my friend applied in 190 Visa and her vet got a negative outcome. Any idea if we can reapply or what to do.


----------



## kharelshishir

ashish3116 said:


> Hi friends, one of my friend applied in 190 Visa and her vet got a negative outcome. Any idea if we can reapply or what to do.


How can anyone apply for 190 visa without an skills assesment??


----------



## ashish3116

I mean her vetassess got declined as a negative outcome 




kharelshishir said:


> How can anyone apply for 190 visa without an skills assesment??


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sam_s_g said:


> Hi
> Just registered! I am software developer (10 yr), married with 3 year old kid!! Am thinking about migrating to Australia. I have gone through almost all information (SkillSelect, IELTS, ACS) and there is indeed a lot of detailed information there.
> 
> I am thinking of doing IELTS on my own and then get agent to do rest of the things later.
> but I do have some questions,
> 1. The points should at least be 60. So, under "Educational qualifications", do they consider only Australian educational institutes? cos if they do, then its really hard to reach even 60
> 2. for IELTS, is it a good idea to go through their study material?
> 3. for ACS (and later for visa), we have to send scans of "certified" copies of documents. Where to get these documents certifies? how to get scans certified? (little confused here)
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Sameer


My friend please do not spend money on agents.
There is NOTHING complex in visa process I must tell you. 
We all have done it on our own and without ever feeling that an agent should have been there.
I will share my personal experience with you - around 3 yrs back I planned on immigrating to Canada and took help from a agency. Apart from sending you timely reminders on documents they did nothing. I had to run everywhere to get things organized, and they would only call you few times to enquire.
Then I realized that my money was a waste since the process was so so simple and 95% things I only was doing. I couldn't get through as Canada reduced quota for my occupation considerably.
Coming over to Australia, it is a fairly simple and straight forward process and the skillselect website gives to-the-point information.
I would strongly suggest you not take an agent and instead save that money for the various costs associated with the process.

To your doubts:

Educational qualification can be from anywhere in the world. Their requirement is that your qualification should be at least equivalent to a bachelors to get 20points. So what it means is that your education should be minimum bachelor as per their standard. For that to prove you get your qualification assessed by a skill assessment agency of your occupation. There is an entire list of all approved agencies doing assessment for each occupation. Select the agency from that list as per your occupation.

Ielts is fairly a simple test. Its like a 8th standard English exam my friend.
I have seen people getting 7_bands easily. I myself got 9,8.5,8.5,7.5 in the various bands. And I had not even prepared for the test. Hope you are getting my point. The easiest way I found ( my wife was freaked out so wanted to practice) was YouTube. There are so so many videos on ielts, just go through them.

Certified copies means notarized copies. You must have seen many lawyers sporting a 'notary public' board. Visit them with xerox copies of your various certificates and get them notarized. I would suggest you do the following: take 2sets of all certificates( educational from 10th std to final degree certificate of your last qualification, passport,ielts test result,marriage certificate, birth certificate,work related docs,and all other important documents). This will be money well spent since you will need these things at visa stage too. Plus when you go to notary ask price per page and negotiate since you are getting so many docs notairsed together.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## gkkumar

arvindramana said:


> Dude ..I am waiting for my co..and what do you mean by "delay mail" in your signature. ..?


As you are 189 applicant, you should get your CO assigned soon. 189 applications are on fire.. 

Delay email is for 190 applicants, as 190 grants are delayed due to 2014 cap being neared.


----------



## smmuneeb

gkkumar said:


> As you are 189 applicant, you should get your CO assigned soon. 189 applications are on fire..
> 
> Delay email is for 190 applicants, as 190 grants are delayed due to 2014 cap being neared.


Hi gkkumar,

I applied for 190 NSW. CO assigned on Feb and in same Feb I sent all docs incl PCC n med.

I didn't receive any delay email but when i did a followup email abt 3-4 days ago i got replied that it may take some time due to 2014 cap.

Can u share the delay email you received?


----------



## rajforu86

smmuneeb said:


> Hi gkkumar,
> 
> I applied for 190 NSW. CO assigned on Feb and in same Feb I sent all docs incl PCC n med.
> 
> I didn't receive any delay email but when i did a followup email abt 3-4 days ago i got replied that it may take some time due to 2014 cap.
> 
> Can u share the delay email you received?


Hi
Can you please share your full timeline? Which team CO belongs to?
Thanks
Raj


----------



## smmuneeb

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> Can you please share your full timeline? Which team CO belongs to?
> Thanks
> Raj


time line already mentioned in my previous comment. its team 34 GSM adeliade


----------



## Santhosh.15

smmuneeb said:


> time line already mentioned in my previous comment. its team 34 GSM adeliade


Hi 

Most of us are operating thru phone hence unable to see signature.

What is your occupation. Few are getting grants in 190 post delay email. May be it got to do occupation also.

Only DIBP has answers

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## mamunvega

smmuneeb said:


> Hi gkkumar,
> 
> I applied for 190 NSW. CO assigned on Feb and in same Feb I sent all docs incl PCC n med.
> 
> I didn't receive any delay email but when i did a followup email abt 3-4 days ago i got replied that it may take some time due to 2014 cap.
> 
> Can u share the delay email you received?



Hey, did you submit the Form 80??:behindsofa:


----------



## smmuneeb

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Most of us are operating thru phone hence unable to see signature.
> 
> What is your occupation. Few are getting grants in 190 post delay email. May be it got to do occupation also.
> 
> Only DIBP has answers
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


Can u c the signature now?


----------



## Santhosh.15

Nope mate


----------



## smmuneeb

battulas78 said:


> Nope mate


NSW 190 SS|ANZCode: Software Engineer|Visa Lodged: 16th Dec 2013|CO Assigned: 6th Feb 2014|Docs Send Incl Mdeical & PCC :4th Mar 2014|Grant ???


----------



## mamunvega

dear all,

Can you please tell me that if you front loaded FORM 80 before CO asking for it? or not???

Solicit your kind resonse....please..


----------



## visakar

It is a good idea to submit form 80 before the CO asks for it, as it will help to expedite your application process.



mamunvega said:


> dear all,
> 
> Can you please tell me that if you front loaded FORM 80 before CO asking for it? or not???
> 
> Solicit your kind resonse....please..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Hey guys

While submitting docs for visa grant do you submit notarized copies of those documents which are digitally signed and received in your email? or do you submit the "xxxx.pdf" directly? 

And, what if there is a password on the .pdf? Do you then break the password for CO and then upload the file directly? How do you break the password?

or take a printout, get it (or not) notarized and then scan to .pdf and upload? 

ALL my salary slips, Form 16 and IT Returns are digitally signed, password protected and received in personal or official email from the Employer/IT department. How should I go about them when I receive the invitation? (Fingers Crossed) 

I think of removing the password and uploading the files directly, in case notarizing is not required. But, in the first place I do not know whether such digitally signed docs need to be notarized or not. Ideally, notarizing is not required on the photocopies of digitally signed docs.


----------



## sam_s_g

This is a great place! Thanks for quick and clear answers! I think i can do it without any agent.
Now, next step for me is ACS and IELTS. so, just one more question for now, regarding ANZSCO codes, following three are very closely related to my work,
261312 - Developer Programmer, 
261399 - Software and Application Programmer, 
261313 - Software Engineer
how to choose any one of them? does it matter which code I choose? (may be later when submitting EoI)
Thanks again,
Sameer


----------



## gaurav19sood

Withdraw 189 application.
Hey guys
I am in the process of withdrawing my application . is there anyone who has had the bad luck of doing it earlier, just wanted to know that is it mandatory to send across a hand written letter to the department of immigration ?

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## chiku2006

gaurav19sood said:


> Withdraw 189 application.
> Hey guys
> I am in the process of withdrawing my application . is there anyone who has had the bad luck of doing it earlier, just wanted to know that is it mandatory to send across a hand written letter to the department of immigration ?
> 
> Thanks
> Gaurav


But why are you withdrawing


----------



## gaurav19sood

chiku2006 said:


> But why are you withdrawing


Its a long story buddy. I overclaimed my points because of the stupid skill assessment. And now I am screwed. And so the best now is to withdraw and then gather the needed points and reapply after some time.


----------



## Pame

gaurav19sood said:


> Its a long story buddy. I overclaimed my points because of the stupid skill assessment. And now I am screwed. And so the best now is to withdraw and then gather the needed points and reapply after some time.


Hi,

I really liked ur positive spirit, the way u are standing up and started to reapply again. I know its very tough to be in ur boots as of now, but I am pretty sure that u are going to succeed and end up soon in ur Australian dream. 

Once again, Best of luck.


----------



## ind2

started a new thread software jobs in Australia to know the aus job market.
All please post questions an seniors guide us to the freedom.
Thanks.


----------



## muco14

Nishant Dundas said:


> You will not be asked to provide documents for something which you have not claimed.so its okay if you don't provide anything relating to work exp which you have not claimed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant!
Have you done this activity recently where the CO did not ask for supporting documents for un-claimed points work experience?

I want to get a better idea from people who have submitted the experience documents recently and their experiences with the documentation related to un-claimed work experience.

Any one who has done this...please jump in and provide suggestions...


----------



## muco14

For 189, how much time does CO take after submitting the documents to get back to us stating we have received or denied the Visa?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sam_s_g said:


> This is a great place! Thanks for quick and clear answers! I think i can do it without any agent.
> Now, next step for me is ACS and IELTS. so, just one more question for now, regarding ANZSCO codes, following three are very closely related to my work,
> 261312 - Developer Programmer,
> 261399 - Software and Application Programmer,
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> how to choose any one of them? does it matter which code I choose? (may be later when submitting EoI)
> Thanks again,
> Sameer


It does matter my friend.
Your assessment as well future activity for eoi will be concentrated on your code.
You can have only one code to choose. So do accordingly wisely

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

muco14 said:


> Thanks Nishant!
> Have you done this activity recently where the CO did not ask for supporting documents for un-claimed points work experience?
> 
> I want to get a better idea from people who have submitted the experience documents recently and their experiences with the documentation related to un-claimed work experience.
> 
> Any one who has done this...please jump in and provide suggestions...


As per my experience through this forum, no one provides docs for unclaimed work exp.
In fact even co is not concerned. Bcoz their mandate is to only verify what you have claimed not what you have not

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## visitkangaroos

Dear Friends

Do we essentially need to mention the summer internship in the Employment section of Form 80 which is done as a part of Engineering in 3rd year. 

I don't remember much details so can I exclude this.


----------



## AuzLover

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Do we essentially need to mention the summer internship in the Employment section of Form 80 which is done as a part of Engineering in 3rd year.
> 
> I don't remember much details so can I exclude this.


I think,.no


----------



## ajaymannat

Hi expats i lodged my 489 visa on 19 march. I given proof of functional english for my husband on behalf of his b.a. 
The confusion is that he have done it from distance education. Will they deny this letter of functional english from his college and demand ielts or payment from us or approve 

Plz help


----------



## AuzLover

ajaymannat said:


> Hi expats i lodged my 489 visa on 19 march. I given proof of functional english for my husband on behalf of his b.a.
> The confusion is that he have done it from distance education. Will they deny this letter of functional english from his college and demand ielts or payment from us or approve
> 
> Plz help


Does the letter contain "Full time/Regular course"?


----------



## ajaymannat

AuzLover said:


> Does the letter contain "Full time/Regular course"?


No 
It does not contain full time or regular and not even distance 
It says medium of study and examination was english


----------



## AuzLover

ajaymannat said:


> No
> It does not contain full time or regular and not even distance
> It says medium of study and examination was english


then they might ask you whether it was a full time/distant course. in the website it says it should be from an institution where you have completed a full time course


----------



## wana fly

sam_s_g said:


> This is a great place! Thanks for quick and clear answers! I think i can do it without any agent.
> Now, next step for me is ACS and IELTS. so, just one more question for now, regarding ANZSCO codes, following three are very closely related to my work,
> 261312 - Developer Programmer,
> 261399 - Software and Application Programmer,
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> how to choose any one of them? does it matter which code I choose? (may be later when submitting EoI)
> Thanks again,
> Sameer


Hello,
Yup ur invitation definitely depends on which ANZSCO code you choose. Plz go to SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect & go to reports tab. You will be able to find out how much is the ceiling limits of each group & compare points that were invited upto last round. Also check occupation ceiling link on the same page.. All the best


----------



## smmuneeb

Hi,

Is there any one who applied for NSW 190 visa and sent his/her all documents to Case officer in the month of Dec 2013 or January 2014. Because as per Immigration website they will process the application within 3 months. Which means Dec/Jan applicants should be received visa by Mar/April 2014.

Or if they received any delay email???


----------



## ssaifuddin

gkkumar said:


> As you are 189 applicant, you should get your CO assigned soon. 189 applications are on fire..
> 
> Delay email is for 190 applicants, as 190 grants are delayed due to 2014 cap being neared.


Hi Kumar

Even for 189 applicants grant are not that frequent as we have in Jan and Feb.
and April is really very slow.

My status is "in process" what are the other status that gives idea about progress.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Arunvas

Friends, I have claimed points for my partners experience. But while uploading docs after the visa lodge does not have a provision to upload docs like work exp, salary slips etc for my partner in the main page. However, we can still attach such docs for partners by clicking on "Attach document" button in the top right corner.

Also, many says docs like work exp, salary slips etc are NOT needed to be uploaded for partner, even though we claim points (may be that is why there is no provision to upload in the home page).

I'm now confused if to upload docs like work exp, salary slips etc for my partner or not... kindly suggest!!!


----------



## karnavidyut

Arunvas said:


> Friends, I have claimed points for my partners experience. But while uploading docs after the visa lodge does not have a provision to upload docs like work exp, salary slips etc for my partner in the main page. However, we can still attach such docs for partners by clicking on "Attach document" button in the top right corner.
> 
> Also, many says docs like work exp, salary slips etc are NOT needed to be uploaded for partner, even though we claim points (may be that is why there is no provision to upload in the home page).
> 
> I'm now confused if to upload docs like work exp, salary slips etc for my partner or not... kindly suggest!!!


If you have something at hand upload it anyways.....more documentation will not harm your application but it just might make it a bit quicker....


----------



## visitkangaroos

Arunvas said:


> Friends, I have claimed points for my partners experience. But while uploading docs after the visa lodge does not have a provision to upload docs like work exp, salary slips etc for my partner in the main page. However, we can still attach such docs for partners by clicking on "Attach document" button in the top right corner.
> 
> Also, many says docs like work exp, salary slips etc are NOT needed to be uploaded for partner, even though we claim points (may be that is why there is no provision to upload in the home page).
> 
> I'm now confused if to upload docs like work exp, salary slips etc for my partner or not... kindly suggest!!!



I posted a similar question and here is the reply given by kaurivneet who got the grant claiming partner points. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5119.html#post3267417

So basically we need only the assessment letter and IELTS TRF. 

Though I have uploaded her mark-sheets and degres, and her employment reference letters, basically the ones which I submitted to ACS. But not the payslips, bank statements, offer and relieving letters. Its too cumbersome.


----------



## prseeker

Hi , 

Can anyone please share the link for checking the status of your medicals .


----------



## AuzLover

prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can anyone please share the link for checking the status of your medicals .


https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## rajforu86

smmuneeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any one who applied for NSW 190 visa and sent his/her all documents to Case officer in the month of Dec 2013 or January 2014. Because as per Immigration website they will process the application within 3 months. Which means Dec/Jan applicants should be received visa by Mar/April 2014.
> 
> Or if they received any delay email???


Hi
The 3 months timeline starts from the time when ur CO assigned to ur case..not from the date of lodgememt..

Raj


----------



## carthik.annayan

chiku2006 said:


> Dude I lodged my visa on 21/2 and still waiting for my CO...


Chiku2006, 

I was wondering, if you received any response form the case officer ?

Cheers, 
Carthik


----------



## rajemailid

CO is not yet assigned for my application for the last 5 weeks after lodging. I've pre-loaded with all documents quite some time back (PCC, MED and Form 80). Anyone know how to get the status of the 189 application , I mean the reason for delay in CO assignment?

I also read in this forum that if we ask DIAC they will intentionally delay the CO assignment... is that true?

Appreciate if someone please shed some light on this?


----------



## Redtape

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> The 3 months timeline starts from the time when ur CO assigned to ur case..not from the date of lodgememt..
> 
> Raj


Hi Raj,

I'm afraid the timeline information you have shared is not inline with the DIBP. Processing time starts from the date of lodging. Refer to this link below https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/standards/2.1.htm

However, for 190 visa there was a slight change and the processing time reduced to 3 months(previously it used to be 6 months) as majority of the applicants providing the necessary docs at the time of lodgement. This was happened during Feb/Mar this year. Refer to the Last reviewed date on this page.

Cheers!!


----------



## chiku2006

carthik.annayan said:


> Chiku2006,
> 
> I was wondering, if you received any response form the case officer ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Carthik


No news my friend, I am waiting patiently


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Arunvas said:


> Friends, I have claimed points for my partners experience. But while uploading docs after the visa lodge does not have a provision to upload docs like work exp, salary slips etc for my partner in the main page. However, we can still attach such docs for partners by clicking on "Attach document" button in the top right corner.
> 
> Also, many says docs like work exp, salary slips etc are NOT needed to be uploaded for partner, even though we claim points (may be that is why there is no provision to upload in the home page).
> 
> I'm now confused if to upload docs like work exp, salary slips etc for my partner or not... kindly suggest!!!


It is not required.
Why do you need to submit spouse work exp.
Skill select clearly states spouse points are for assessments and ielts, nothing else

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## niroshanl

rajemailid said:


> CO is not yet assigned for my application for the last 5 weeks after lodging. I've pre-loaded with all documents quite some time back (PCC, MED and Form 80). Anyone know how to get the status of the 189 application , I mean the reason for delay in CO assignment?
> 
> I also read in this forum that if we ask DIAC they will intentionally delay the CO assignment... is that true?
> 
> Appreciate if someone please shed some light on this?


Hey 

Looks like things are very slow these days, Its almost been two weeks now after CO has been assigned and requested for medicals. Still no response, Its not like a couple of months ago , where the grant was issued in about 2-3 days after medicals were submitted

Please find my timeline

Visa (189) - 263111 - 60 pts
Lodged - 27th Feb 2014
CO assigned - 28th March 2014
Medicals Uploaded - 7th April 2014 along with form 80 and relationship proof
Grant :- ????

Regards
Niroshan


----------



## SS70011005

Nishant Dundas said:


> It is not required.
> Why do you need to submit spouse work exp.
> Skill select clearly states spouse points are for assessments and ielts, nothing else
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


A little correction here:

1. Positive skills assessment
2. Skilled Occupation same as husband
3. Competent English (IELTS of atleast 6 in each band)
4. Age - less than 50 years

I've claimed these points too


----------



## p_sherman

niroshanl said:


> Hey
> 
> Looks like things are very slow these days, Its almost been two weeks now after CO has been assigned and requested for medicals. Still no response, Its not like a couple of months ago , where the grant was issued in about 2-3 days after medicals were submitted
> 
> Please find my timeline
> 
> Visa (189) - 263111 - 60 pts
> Lodged - 27th Feb 2014
> CO assigned - 28th March 2014
> Medicals Uploaded - 7th April 2014 along with form 80 and relationship proof
> Grant :- ????
> 
> Regards
> Niroshan


Bummer. They made you wait for just a little under 2 months and still not giving you the grant yet when the official stated processing time is 3 months from lodgement. I feel you bro, I really do. Hang in there. It will come anytime between now and the 27th of May, I just know it!


----------



## p_sherman

rajemailid said:


> CO is not yet assigned for my application for the last 5 weeks after lodging. I've pre-loaded with all documents quite some time back (PCC, MED and Form 80). Anyone know how to get the status of the 189 application , I mean the reason for delay in CO assignment?
> 
> I also read in this forum that if we ask DIAC they will intentionally delay the CO assignment... is that true?
> 
> Appreciate if someone please shed some light on this?


CO allocation date for 189 is within 10 weeks of lodgement. Don't go chasing DIBP until your 10 weeks are up and still no CO allocation or grant then.


----------



## niroshanl

p_sherman said:


> Bummer. They made you wait for just a little under 2 months and still not giving you the grant yet when the official stated processing time is 3 months from lodgement. I feel you bro, I really do. Hang in there. It will come anytime between now and the 27th of May, I just know it!


Thanks bro &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Does any one has experienced skill-select 189 visas are finalized within 3 months or not ? as per their website.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Does any one has experienced skill-select 189 visas are getting finalized within 3 months span or not ? (as per their website).


----------



## prseeker

AuzLover said:


> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Thanks Dude


----------



## rajforu86

Redtape said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> I'm afraid the timeline information you have shared is not inline with the DIBP. Processing time starts from the date of lodging. Refer to this link below https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/standards/2.1.htm
> 
> However, for 190 visa there was a slight change and the processing time reduced to 3 months(previously it used to be 6 months) as majority of the applicants providing the necessary docs at the time of lodgement. This was happened during Feb/Mar this year. Refer to the Last reviewed date on this page.
> 
> Cheers!!


Hi red tape
I don't see it's written that time will start counting from visa lodgement date. I was having that thought bcos I had been advised by DIBP help desk.

If it starts from visa lodgement date then mine is near to 5 months(5/12/2013- lodgement date).that too an onshore applicant..
Raj


----------



## King_of_the_ring

rajforu86 said:


> Hi red tape
> I don't see it's written that time will start counting from visa lodgement date. I was having that thought bcos I had been advised by DIBP help desk.
> 
> If it starts from visa lodgement date then mine is near to 5 months(5/12/2013- lodgement date).that too an onshore applicant..
> Raj


So u meant u have not been granted and u have filed since December 2013 ? I GUESS its effective after march 2014? Isn't truth ?


----------



## Redtape

rajforu86 said:


> Hi red tape
> I don't see it's written that time will start counting from visa lodgement date. I was having that thought bcos I had been advised by DIBP help desk.
> 
> If it starts from visa lodgement date then mine is near to 5 months(5/12/2013- lodgement date).that too an onshore applicant..
> Raj


I'm afraid to point this out my friend. Briefed under "Visa Processing Time Service Standards" point 2. I tried to give you the same extract below:

"apply from date application is received by the department, including transfers from a service delivery partner and state and territory office"

Where as In your case you are still within that six months period (as you have lodged your application under earlier processing time frames) so you can expect the grant in near future.


----------



## bu_usa

Hi guys,

I am going to attend a medical examination, and I have a doubt in a question of Form 26.

On Q-12 it asks, Have you lodged visa application. For yes, it asks at which office?

I lodged it online but not sure what do I fill in the box of which office. Have I missed to look somewhere, because I never came across any office name after when I lodged. There is no CO assigned to me yet. Or should I wait and CO will tell me that information when assigned.

Please reply.

Regards


----------



## Redtape

bu_usa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am going to attend a medical examination, and I have a doubt in a question of Form 26.
> 
> On Q-12 it asks, Have you lodged visa application. For yes, it asks at which office?
> 
> I lodged it online but not sure what do I fill in the box of which office. Have I missed to look somewhere, because I never came across any office name after when I lodged. There is no CO assigned to me yet. Or should I wait and CO will tell me that information when assigned.
> 
> Please reply.
> 
> Regards


Have you had a chance to look into your DIBP acknowledgement document. It may 
have the required information as a header/foot note.

Cheers!!


----------



## King_of_the_ring

why do we need form 26 for medicals ?


----------



## Redtape

King_of_the_ring said:


> why do we need form 26 for medicals ?


Along with E-medicals form sometimes they may ask form 26 as well. So it's good to carry whilst you are attending the test.

Rgds.


----------



## chennaiguy

bu_usa said:


> Hi guys, I am going to attend a medical examination, and I have a doubt in a question of Form 26. On Q-12 it asks, Have you lodged visa application. For yes, it asks at which office? I lodged it online but not sure what do I fill in the box of which office. Have I missed to look somewhere, because I never came across any office name after when I lodged. There is no CO assigned to me yet. Or should I wait and CO will tell me that information when assigned. Please reply. Regards


Just mention there as "Online" and proceed forward with your medicals. I did the same. What is most important in that form is your health declarations.


----------



## gsukumar27

chiku2006 said:


> Dont get tensed, this is not a new thing. We all are aware of it from long. .. you will get your grant before July dont worry...
> 
> One more thing, ozbabe got her grant today despite getting the same message from her CO. Which means there are places left and visas are getting granted. However, no one knows the criteria of the grant, thats still a mystery. ..


Hi thank you 
so will it be ok if we email the CO asking how much time more ..or its better to wait and see till they respond to us.


----------



## AuzLover

"I await your health result which was referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth", what does this mean? Is this something unusual?


----------



## ben roberto

bu_usa said:


> Hi guys, I am going to attend a medical examination, and I have a doubt in a question of Form 26. On Q-12 it asks, Have you lodged visa application. For yes, it asks at which office? I lodged it online but not sure what do I fill in the box of which office. Have I missed to look somewhere, because I never came across any office name after when I lodged. There is no CO assigned to me yet. Or should I wait and CO will tell me that information when assigned. Please reply. Regards


Just say online application

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ben roberto

AuzLover said:


> "I await your health result which was referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth", what does this mean? Is this something unusual?


Means your Medicals are referred for further evaluation. This may be due to some slight variations in your medical results or due to some comments you made in the related forms on your previous medical conditions. Now CO will wait for the expert opinion before proceeding.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## AuzLover

ben roberto said:


> Means your Medicals are referred for further evaluation. This may be due to some slight variations in your medical results or due to some comments you made in the related forms on your previous medical conditions. Now CO will wait for the expert opinion before proceeding.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thank you ben! I think I have to wait patiently, i checked with the hospital and they say that results are normal


----------



## 'HM'

can i get a link to the spreadsheet???


----------



## AuzLover

'HM' said:


> can i get a link to the spreadsheet???


http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## prseeker

AuzLover said:


> "I await your health result which was referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth", what does this mean? Is this something unusual?


Your CO mailed this ? Or it appears in your eVisa application


----------



## AuzLover

prseeker said:


> Your CO mailed this ? Or it appears in your eVisa application


prseeker, it was a mail from my CO


----------



## 'HM'

the google spreadsheet i mean.


----------



## prseeker

AuzLover said:


> prseeker, it was a mail from my CO


You got your medicals done on 29th of March . So when your hospital uploaded the results ?
What I am trying to understand is why CO took almost a month to refer the medicals.


----------



## prseeker

'HM' said:


> the google spreadsheet i mean.


It is in my signature


----------



## 'HM'

how long wud a co take to get allotted?


----------



## prseeker

This has been quite a slow week , almost dead so far . No grant news , nothing . I hope we get to hear atleast couple of 100 successful grant stories by end of this week


----------



## prseeker

'HM' said:


> how long wud a co take to get allotted?


Hi HM , 

Posting your queries with greetings as a start , adding words like "please" , adding your details in signature , saying Thank You etc will be a good starting point on a public forum . 

Regards 
PD


----------



## gigs1981

Greeting Everyone,

I have been following this forum even before i started my Visa process. Gained immense usefull information that helped me to understand the whole process. I thank you to all and everyone on the forum and appreciate the information they share.

Having said that, I lodged my application for 190 Visa in December and got my CO allocated in January end, did my medicals and PCC and uploaded the same along with My employment docs by Feburary end. April 5th My CO contacted my agent and said that i am not eligible to get 65 points and seeked our permission to process our file according to the 60 points as per CO's assesment. We gave the same permission in written by 7th April and till now there has been no news.

Can some one kindly suggest or advise on how much more time to expect in visa grant or, whether i should contact my CO to inquire about this.

Thanks and Regards
Gigs


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> You got your medicals done on 29th of March . So when your hospital uploaded the results ?
> What I am trying to understand is why CO took almost a month to refer the medicals.


Is there something wrong with the spread sheet?? I don't see details of any 190 applicant (including me).. is it exclusively for 189 now??


----------



## prabhuranjan

chiku2006 said:


> Is there something wrong with the spread sheet?? I don't see details of any 190 applicant (including me).. is it exclusively for 189 now??


Try removing the filters buddy.. i noticed people are filtering the data based on job code or visa type. 

this should work.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

chiku2006 said:


> Is there something wrong with the spread sheet?? I don't see details of any 190 applicant (including me).. is it exclusively for 189 now??


Looks like someone might have put a filter again. Please check and see if thats the case.


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> Is there something wrong with the spread sheet?? I don't see details of any 190 applicant (including me).. is it exclusively for 189 now??


Someone deleted 190 against my entry in the sheet. 

Guys, PLEASE do not play with other people's data in the excel sheet.


----------



## prabhuranjan

My CO asked for PCC for all the applicants.

After a great struggle, i got my wife's PCC finally.
Finally uploaded all the pending documents from my side.. PCC for all applicants also I uploaded Form 80 , photographs. 
Medical link disappeared after medicals.. 

Waiting starts for Visa Grant or any new surprise.

Last couple of weeks , we were able to see many grants.. I hope the COs will start provide fast grants after the easter vacation 

All the best wishes for everyone in this visa process to get a quick grant.


----------



## SS70011005

gigs1981 said:


> Greeting Everyone,
> 
> I have been following this forum even before i started my Visa process. Gained immense usefull information that helped me to understand the whole process. I thank you to all and everyone on the forum and appreciate the information they share.
> 
> Having said that, I lodged my application for 190 Visa in December and got my CO allocated in January end, did my medicals and PCC and uploaded the same along with My employment docs by Feburary end. April 5th My CO contacted my agent and said that i am not eligible to get 65 points and seeked our permission to process our file according to the 60 points as per CO's assesment. We gave the same permission in written by 7th April and till now there has been no news.
> 
> Can some one kindly suggest or advise on how much more time to expect in visa grant or, whether i should contact my CO to inquire about this.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Gigs


That is really friendly approach by your CO. Usually if your points score is less than what you claimed in the EOI, they reject the application and ask the applicant to withdraw it... Lets hope you get your grant.. looks very positive..


----------



## robcon

AuzLover said:


> "I await your health result which was referred to a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth", what does this mean? Is this something unusual?


I got my Medicals referred as well, nothing to worry about, just add 3 weeks to the regular processing time (provided your meds are Ok).

The day your CO informed you this, is NOT the day the meds were refered, probably they were refered right after the DIBP got them.


----------



## SS70011005

Guys, I just did a small calculation basis today's #s in Skill Select section (report for 14 Apr'14 nominations).

1. Total 190 + 489 Invitations: *11,354*
2. Assuming 80% have lodged application and 2.5 applicants per application: *22,708* visas
3. Assuming 2% rejection / withdrawal: *454*
4. Approximate visas issued by end of March (2 - 3): 22,254
5. Visa Cap for 190+489: 28,850
6. Approximate balance visas left to be issued: *6,596*

What do you guys think?


----------



## AuzLover

prseeker said:


> You got your medicals done on 29th of March . So when your hospital uploaded the results ?
> What I am trying to understand is why CO took almost a month to refer the medicals.


hello prseeker, i think hospital uploaded it on April 1st. CO said that he referred it to some medical person from commonwealth on April 1st and waiting for the response which might take some weeks


----------



## gkkumar

SS70011005 said:


> Guys, I just did a small calculation basis today's #s in Skill Select section (report for 14 Apr'14 nominations).
> 
> 1. Total 190 + 489 Invitations: *11,354*
> 2. Assuming 80% have lodged application and 2.5 applicants per application: *22,708* visas
> 3. Assuming 2% rejection / withdrawal: *454*
> 4. Approximate visas issued by end of March (2 - 3): 22,254
> 5. Visa Cap for 190+489: 28,850
> 6. Approximate balance visas left to be issued: *6,596*
> 
> What do you guys think?


 I really wished its true.


----------



## AuzLover

robcon said:


> I got my Medicals referred as well, nothing to worry about, just add 3 weeks to the regular processing time (provided your meds are Ok).
> 
> The day your CO informed you this, is NOT the day the meds were refered, probably they were refered right after the DIBP got them.


Thanks robcon, your words provided a bit relief to me. As you said it was referred on April 1, the day on which hospital submitted my medicals


----------



## gkkumar

prseeker said:


> This has been quite a slow week , almost dead so far . No grant news , nothing . I hope we get to hear atleast couple of 100 successful grant stories by end of this week


Zhuzhu got his 190 grant today !! Cheers !!!


----------



## rajronju

Hi All

I have two questions -

1. Is Academic IELTS accepted for claiming points ( 7 in each band - 10 points) for AU immigration (189,190)?
2. Which on is the AU assessing authority for assessment of a person who has work experience in Banks. My wife working in a bank (basically doing general banking:- account opening/closing , cheque clearing, remittance clearing, PO/DD issuing etc )

My concern is to get adequate points for AU immigration.

Thanks.


----------



## SS70011005

gkkumar said:


> I really wished its true.


Thanks. Its an approximation. I may be 100% inaccurate. If you take 3-4 applicants per application, the # shoots up dramatically.

With 3 applicants per application, the visa left to be issued is 2,145
With 4, its its a negative #. 

Still IMO, I think there are 1,000-2000 visas left. Lets hope we all find our places there.  ray:


----------



## mainak

rajronju said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have two questions -
> 
> 1. Is Academic IELTS accepted for claiming points ( 7 in each band - 10 points) for AU immigration (189,190)?
> 2. Which on is the AU assessing authority for assessment of a person who has work experience in Banks. My wife working in a bank (basically doing general banking:- account opening/closing , cheque clearing, remittance clearing, PO/DD issuing etc )
> 
> My concern is to get adequate points for AU immigration.
> 
> Thanks.


1. It is usually General in majority of the cases... but there are few skills which require Academic scores... which one you need would be answered by next point

2. This is to be done in round about way - it is not what you know or do rather it is what skill from SOL matches best to you... So go to SOL list at DIBP website - find which skillset suits best to you - then there only you will see who is the accessing authority and what IELTS score you would need


----------



## Alnaibii

rajronju said:


> 1. Is Academic IELTS accepted for claiming points ( 7 in each band - 10 points) for AU immigration (189,190)?


Yes, Academic is accepted, even if only General is required.


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Thanks. Its an approximation. I may be 100% inaccurate. If you take 3-4 applicants per application, the # shoots up dramatically.
> 
> With 3 applicants per application, the visa left to be issued is 2,145
> With 4, its its a negative #.
> 
> Still IMO, I think there are 1,000-2000 visas left. Lets hope we all find our places there.  ray:


I think they have a only 10% places left and they have been choosy in giving grants, their main selection criteria can be occupation. If anyone would have noticed most of the seats have been grasped by the IT guys ( I think they alone constitute appx. 65-70% of the total applications) a society needs an equal number of professionals to sustain and I think DIBP / DIAC is playing a balancing game for the betterment of the future society.


----------



## gigs1981

SS70011005 said:


> That is really friendly approach by your CO. Usually if your points score is less than what you claimed in the EOI, they reject the application and ask the applicant to withdraw it... Lets hope you get your grant.. looks very positive..


Thanks for the kind words SS.

I have read on this forum about couple of other applicants getting points reduction email from CO. After giving the consent they got their Visa approvals within 2-3 days.

Just wondering how long it may take more or seems like waiting till July to get the grant.


----------



## prseeker

AuzLover said:


> hello prseeker, i think hospital uploaded it on April 1st. CO said that he referred it to some medical person from commonwealth on April 1st and waiting for the response which might take some weeks


I am sure that everything will be sorted out very soon and you will be posting the message that you got your before end of third week of May


----------



## ben roberto

AuzLover said:


> Thank you ben! I think I have to wait patiently, i checked with the hospital and they say that results are normal


Mine was referred around 15th March.. No updates yet... 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ssaifuddin

prseeker said:


> It is in my signature


Hi PRSeeker

in your signature there is nothing about CO allocation and medical. Pease update it

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## prseeker

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi PRSeeker
> 
> in your signature there is nothing about CO allocation and medical. Pease update it
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Hi Saifuddin , 

Because neither a CO is allocated to my case nor I did the medical 

Regards 
PD


----------



## rajforu86

King_of_the_ring said:


> So u meant u have not been granted and u have filed since December 2013 ? I GUESS its effective after march 2014? Isn't truth ?


Hi
I have completed all documentation on 5/03/2014. So as per my understanding, visa grant depends on documentation completion date..not on lodgement date
Raj


----------



## Pothik

In another Forum I have found following comment:
Following submission from ACS to Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency to update ASOL list .

It said that " Current ICT job roles contained in the SOL continue to have strong predicted growth and should be maintained. These are:
 261311 Analyst Programmer – 9.3% future growth
 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer – 11.7% future growth
 261312 Developer Programmer – 9.3% future growth
 261111 ICT Business Analyst – 13.2% future growth
 261313 Software Engineer – 9.3% future growth 
 261112 System Analyst – 13.2% future growth

That means there is very high chance that those occupation codes will still be in the ASOL of 2014 and probably with the higher ceiling compared to 2013.

This information just bcoz i was afraid if my occupation does not apear in next SOL then the processing could have be much slower.

This is just for sharing.


----------



## rajforu86

Redtape said:


> I'm afraid to point this out my friend. Briefed under "Visa Processing Time Service Standards" point 2. I tried to give you the same extract below:
> 
> "apply from date application is received by the department, including transfers from a service delivery partner and state and territory office"
> 
> Where as In your case you are still within that six months period (as you have lodged your application under earlier processing time frames) so you can expect the grant in near future.


Hi red tape

I m am 190 applicant..n as per ur calculation I should get my grant by 5/03/2014 only 

Raj


----------



## manueel

Hi guys , 
I have applied on 15 Feb for 190. I got CO on 1 April. They asked Form 80 for both n medical I uploaded next day including medical which I did before.. Any Idea to when it gonna b approved.
I am System Admin..!!! Is it right to email them .....

Thxs....
Maneel..


----------



## muco14

One doubt regarding documentation upload.

I read on the mail sent by CO that colored scanned copied of originals are accepted. Here I read about notarized copied.

Just wondering if both options are valid..I am planning to attach colored scanned documents, would that be sufficient?


----------



## Santhosh.15

muco14 said:


> One doubt regarding documentation upload.
> 
> I read on the mail sent by CO that colored scanned copied of originals are accepted. Here I read about notarized copied.
> 
> Just wondering if both options are valid..I am planning to attach colored scanned documents, would that be sufficient?


Yes buddy. It can be either coloured copies or notarized. You are good to go.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## Waqarali20005

muco14 said:


> One doubt regarding documentation upload.
> 
> I read on the mail sent by CO that colored scanned copied of originals are accepted. Here I read about notarized copied.
> 
> Just wondering if both options are valid..I am planning to attach colored scanned documents, would that be sufficient?


i did the same, and it wont be of any problem for you..


----------



## gurudev

I'm really confused with what colored scans of originals means.

I read in the forum somewhere that for original documents in black and white, *colored scans won't work*. Only notarized copies will do.

For original documents with more colors say in addition to black and white e.g. a document printed in black ink but with letter head logo in color or stamp in blue, *can be color scanned.*

This seems silly but please clarify friends as i don't want to end up with doing re-work or extra work, whichever ways.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

muco14 said:


> One doubt regarding documentation upload.
> 
> I read on the mail sent by CO that colored scanned copied of originals are accepted. Here I read about notarized copied.
> 
> Just wondering if both options are valid..I am planning to attach colored scanned documents, would that be sufficient?


Hi,

You can submit colored scanned copies of the original documents. Notarization is usually required for B/W Photocopies of the documents. If anyone plans to upload Notarized B/W copies then the copies should be colored scanned, i.e. the Notarization stamp and signature should be displayed in color in the scan.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

gurudev said:


> I'm really confused with what colored scans of originals means.
> 
> I read in the forum somewhere that for original documents in black and white, *colored scans won't work*. Only notarized copies will do.
> 
> For original documents with more colors say in addition to black and white e.g. a document printed in black ink but with letter head logo in color or stamp in blue, *can be color scanned.*
> 
> This seems silly but please clarify friends as i don't want to end up with doing re-work or extra work, whichever ways.


Just clarified in my post above. Let me make that a bit more clear.

There a two options for the documents:

1. Colored Scanned copies of the original documents. This doesn't require any Certification / Notarization.

2. Certified / Notarized documents - Required for Black and White Photocopies. Once these B/W Photocopies are certified/notarized then they have to be colored scanned so that the CO can see the Notarization/certification stamps and signatures in color.

I hope this clears up things for you.


----------



## dex_shar

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just clarified in my post above. Let me make that a bit more clear.
> 
> There a two options for the documents:
> 
> 1. Colored Scanned copies of the original documents. This doesn't require any Certification / Notarization.
> 
> 2. Certified / Notarized documents - Required for Black and White Photocopies. Once these B/W Photocopies are certified/notarized then they have to be colored scanned so that the CO can see the Notarization/certification stamps and signatures in color.
> 
> I hope this clears up things for you.


Thanks. It clears some doubts. 

Just to add up .. 
1.can you tell who all can certify these documents like gazetted officer etc. I ask this because notary stamp is very expensive somewhere around Rs. 50 to Rs.100 per page minimum. 

2. Also do we have to make new seal which says "Verified".


----------



## mainak

dex_shar said:


> Thanks. It clears some doubts.
> 
> Just to add up ..
> 1.can you tell who all can certify these documents like gazetted officer etc. I ask this because notary stamp is very expensive somewhere around Rs. 50 to Rs.100 per page minimum.
> 
> 2. Also do we have to make new seal which says "Verified".


Bro - you HAVE TO pay that...beyond ACS/IELTS/Visa - this is the only other expense we do... I know people here who spent more than 5K for all attestations...

Btw, try negotiating... price is standard 50 in metro cities but you can get it done for anywhere - I personally got a bulk rate of 20 at Bangalore


----------



## bu_usa

Redtape said:


> Have you had a chance to look into your DIBP acknowledgement document. It may
> have the required information as a header/foot note.
> 
> Cheers!!


Hi,

Thanks for the suggestion. I looked at the acknowledgement and at the footer it said, GSM Adelaide. I guess thats what it means.

Now going through that, it popped another question in my mind.

Under Main applicant, its my name. Secondary applicant, its my wife and Migrating dependent, its my daughter.

The question I have is, I am not claiming any points for my wife, then shouldn't her name be reflected under migrating dependent rather than Secondary applicant? Can any one applying with family can confirm that look into your acknowledgement if you are not claiming points for your spouse.

I am not sure if that's how it reflects or should I write to some one for correction. Any help please.

Kind Regards


----------



## dhawalswamy

dex_shar said:


> Thanks. It clears some doubts.
> 
> Just to add up ..
> 1.can you tell who all can certify these documents like gazetted officer etc. I ask this because notary stamp is very expensive somewhere around Rs. 50 to Rs.100 per page minimum.
> 
> 2. Also do we have to make new seal which says "Verified".




Hey bro.... 

Check it out, somewhere must be confusion. Go to any court where lots of advocates, notaries and typists can found. And ask them to certify your photocopies. They dont need to place their red seal on it, just a true copy rubber stamp and round rubber stamp of notary with his signature.

It costs around INR 5 per page. But I got a bulk rate of INR 3 per page.

INR 50 to INR 100 is for attestation with round red seal.


----------



## dex_shar

mainak said:


> Bro - you HAVE TO pay that...beyond ACS/IELTS/Visa - this is the only other expense we do... I know people here who spent more than 5K for all attestations...
> 
> Btw, try negotiating... price is standard 50 in metro cities but you can get it done for anywhere - I personally got a bulk rate of 20 at Bangalore


Thanks man. Will follow the same.


----------



## Pame

bu_usa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I looked at the acknowledgement and at the footer it said, GSM Adelaide. I guess thats what it means.
> 
> Now going through that, it popped another question in my mind.
> 
> Under Main applicant, its my name. Secondary applicant, its my wife and Migrating dependent, its my daughter.
> 
> The question I have is, I am not claiming any points for my wife, then shouldn't her name be reflected under migrating dependent rather than Secondary applicant? Can any one applying with family can confirm that look into your acknowledgement if you are not claiming points for your spouse.
> 
> I am not sure if that's how it reflects or should I write to some one for correction. Any help please.
> 
> Kind Regards


hi,

No dear, it will be secondary applicant even if u do not claim points.

regards


----------



## krish82

dex_shar said:


> Thanks. It clears some doubts.
> 
> Just to add up ..
> 1.can you tell who all can certify these documents like gazetted officer etc. I ask this because notary stamp is very expensive somewhere around Rs. 50 to Rs.100 per page minimum.
> 
> 2. Also do we have to make new seal which says "Verified".


Hi,
Are u trying from chennai. If yes go to high court there num of lawyres avail. You can get it for 20rs.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hey guys
> 
> While submitting docs for visa grant do you submit notarized copies of those documents which are digitally signed and received in your email? or do you submit the "xxxx.pdf" directly?
> 
> And, what if there is a password on the .pdf? Do you then break the password for CO and then upload the file directly? How do you break the password?
> 
> or take a printout, get it (or not) notarized and then scan to .pdf and upload?
> 
> ALL my salary slips, Form 16 and IT Returns are digitally signed, password protected and received in personal or official email from the Employer/IT department. How should I go about them when I receive the invitation? (Fingers Crossed)
> 
> I think of removing the password and uploading the files directly, in case notarizing is not required. But, in the first place I do not know whether such digitally signed docs need to be notarized or not. Ideally, notarizing is not required on the photocopies of digitally signed docs.


I don't want to be rude but has anyone answered this? Am I missing it?

or Do I have to be only from the glorified golden six upper class to get a response around here?

Someone asked a widely similar question about coloured scan or notarized scan something related question and the response was so spontaneous!

I thought the thread was open to all SOL's..


----------



## Santhosh.15

MaxTheWolf said:


> I don't want to be rude but has anyone answered this? Am I missing it?
> 
> or Do I have to be only from the glorified golden six upper class to get a response around here?
> 
> Someone asked a widely similar question about coloured scan or notarized scan something related question and the response was so spontaneous!
> 
> I thought the thread was open to all SOL's..


Buddy

None has any preference to anyone. Everyone is treated equally. If your not answered, possibly pages could have moved further, hence been missed.

To answer your question, you can unlock password ( Quite a few softwares available) and upload colured copies. You do not have to print, notarize, then scan.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## nectar_s

You need not be on the glorified golden six upper class. People would have missed to give you the answer or not sure of their answer hence not replied.. But 
expat forum is really helpful in all ways and has been making our life extremely at ease.. So be patient ... 

I can answer your question now.. You cant upload the file which has a password in immi account. If you know the password, use the below link and you will find the way out to unlock it.. There are also other many free tools available to convert the locked pdf file to unlocked file. So try that way.
Also, if you unlock the password, obviously digital signature would be gone. No worries. Even i uploaded the same by unlocking the file and uploaded it , CO didnt come back on it. 

Here is the link :PDFUnlock! - Unlock secured PDF files online for free.

Hope it helps





MaxTheWolf said:


> I don't want to be rude but has anyone answered this? Am I missing it?
> 
> or Do I have to be only from the glorified golden six upper class to get a response around here?
> 
> Someone asked a widely similar question about coloured scan or notarized scan something related question and the response was so spontaneous!
> 
> I thought the thread was open to all SOL's..


----------



## nectar_s

I started looking out for jobs but still in Offshore.. would have made 5-6 calls to Aussie, but to my surprise, everyone asked for Local experience. So vexed in the initial stage itself..But the below email helped me to ease my situation and think to proceed in a better way.. 

Find a job in Australia – how to find a job in Australia if you have no local experience ...

I am posting the article also, because sometimes we like to see everything upfront rather than searching.. 

Find a job in Australia – top 10 tips
by K B on MARCH 24, 2011

How to find a job in Australia

Yesterday I presented at the Adult Migrant English Service Skillmax course – a free program designed to help skilled migrants find a job in Australia. I met some amazing people with a variety of backgrounds and nationalities including Engineers and Software Developers from Iran, Accountants from India and China, Global Mobility Consultants from China, and a Researcher from Germany – and that’s just a sample.

I have been visiting AMES for a long time. They contacted me originally after they read an article I wrote for the Australian – on how to find a job in Australia without local experience. In fact “how to find a job in Australia” has been on of my pet topics ever since I started to answer hundreds of emails on behalf of CareerOne. One of the most frequent questions I received was “I am new to Australia and have no local experience. I can’t get a job in Australia without local experience. I can’t get local experience without a job. What can I do?”

Yep – that’s a tough one. And I am still writing on it.

I didn’t get to give my top ten tips in the class on finding a job in Australia – we got sidetracked. So here they are:

1) Networking, networking and more networking. Find out as much as you can about the similarities and differences between your job in your country of origin – and the work you will do in Australia. That way you can work out what local experience, if any, you actually really need. So when someone says you need local experience, you can challenge that with some knowledge…politely of course.

2) Make many friends with the locals. Play sport. Volunteer in something you are passionate about. So many barriers are broken down this way. People are likely to offer you a role if they trust you and know you as a friend. It’s hard to trust just a piece of paper – your resume that floats in with one hundred other resumes.

3) Fix up your resume beyond the grammar and expression (which need to be perfect). Make sure your expression is correct. For example – I read a resume recently from someone overseas who described her skills as “remarkable.” While they may well have been remarkable, a better word might be “strong.”

4) Practice your English with the locals – get feedback on your communication skills. But make sure you use words in the correct context, and be wary of slang. Many Australians have potty mouths. We also add “ie” and “o” to the ends of words – just because we can. Be warned and check your dictionary, and don’t use slang in an interview.

5) Don’t just rely on the one means of job hunting. It’s not quite true that 80% of jobs are not advertised. However a substantial proportion of jobs are filled by means other than advertising. Go back to point 2)

6) Get online. Jason Ball from Good People Japan is a member of my LinkedIn group. He is an Australian Expat living in Japan and a big fan of LinkedIn. He described having an online presence as having “social insurance.” When he was looking for a job in Japan people could check him out and see his thoughts and experience on a variety of topics. When people have endorsed you, referred to you or even commented on your blog, that’s an example of social proof. It gives you more credibility.

7) Remind yourself your job hunt will take time. Don’t be hard on yourself when it does.

8) Be yourself in interview. Focus more on whether the other person understands you, rather than on what you are saying – and don’t stress about text book language. We never speak in grammatically correct phrases. In fact it sounds weird if we do.

9) If you need to take a casual job, make sure it is one that improves your English and gets you mixing with the locals.

10) Don’t try to do too many things in the one step. Many people want to change countries and career at the same time. It’s hard enough sometimes to change industries, let alone career, let alone countries.

11) Sign up to my blog. Read these great articles from John Job Hunter – a skilled migrant I met through the Skillmax class. Read this first piece I wrote on how to find a job in Australia with no local experience. It was inspired by an email I sent out to hundreds of people at CareerOne.

Ok that’s eleven tips to finding a job in Australia – I got a little inspired.

Speaking of inspiration. It takes a lot of courage to up and move countries. Remember that you have that and be proud of the skills you have – no matter how tough you may find that at various stages of your job hunt. Australia actually needs you.

We might make it hard for you at the start – but we actually do need you.


----------



## dex_shar

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Are u trying from chennai. If yes go to high court there num of lawyres avail. You can get it for 20rs.


Not in chennai. Thanks though.


----------



## Santhosh.15

nectar_s said:


> I started looking out for jobs but still in Offshore.. would have made 5-6 calls to Aussie, but to my surprise, everyone asked for Local experience. So vexed in the initial stage itself..But the below email helped me to ease my situation and think to proceed in a better way..
> 
> Find a job in Australia – how to find a job in Australia if you have no local experience ...
> 
> I am posting the article also, because sometimes we like to see everything upfront rather than searching..
> 
> Find a job in Australia – top 10 tips
> by K B on MARCH 24, 2011
> 
> How to find a job in Australia
> 
> Yesterday I presented at the Adult Migrant English Service Skillmax course – a free program designed to help skilled migrants find a job in Australia. I met some amazing people with a variety of backgrounds and nationalities including Engineers and Software Developers from Iran, Accountants from India and China, Global Mobility Consultants from China, and a Researcher from Germany – and that’s just a sample.
> 
> I have been visiting AMES for a long time. They contacted me originally after they read an article I wrote for the Australian – on how to find a job in Australia without local experience. In fact “how to find a job in Australia” has been on of my pet topics ever since I started to answer hundreds of emails on behalf of CareerOne. One of the most frequent questions I received was “I am new to Australia and have no local experience. I can’t get a job in Australia without local experience. I can’t get local experience without a job. What can I do?”
> 
> Yep – that’s a tough one. And I am still writing on it.
> 
> I didn’t get to give my top ten tips in the class on finding a job in Australia – we got sidetracked. So here they are:
> 
> 1) Networking, networking and more networking. Find out as much as you can about the similarities and differences between your job in your country of origin – and the work you will do in Australia. That way you can work out what local experience, if any, you actually really need. So when someone says you need local experience, you can challenge that with some knowledge…politely of course.
> 
> 2) Make many friends with the locals. Play sport. Volunteer in something you are passionate about. So many barriers are broken down this way. People are likely to offer you a role if they trust you and know you as a friend. It’s hard to trust just a piece of paper – your resume that floats in with one hundred other resumes.
> 
> 3) Fix up your resume beyond the grammar and expression (which need to be perfect). Make sure your expression is correct. For example – I read a resume recently from someone overseas who described her skills as “remarkable.” While they may well have been remarkable, a better word might be “strong.”
> 
> 4) Practice your English with the locals – get feedback on your communication skills. But make sure you use words in the correct context, and be wary of slang. Many Australians have potty mouths. We also add “ie” and “o” to the ends of words – just because we can. Be warned and check your dictionary, and don’t use slang in an interview.
> 
> 5) Don’t just rely on the one means of job hunting. It’s not quite true that 80% of jobs are not advertised. However a substantial proportion of jobs are filled by means other than advertising. Go back to point 2)
> 
> 6) Get online. Jason Ball from Good People Japan is a member of my LinkedIn group. He is an Australian Expat living in Japan and a big fan of LinkedIn. He described having an online presence as having “social insurance.” When he was looking for a job in Japan people could check him out and see his thoughts and experience on a variety of topics. When people have endorsed you, referred to you or even commented on your blog, that’s an example of social proof. It gives you more credibility.
> 
> 7) Remind yourself your job hunt will take time. Don’t be hard on yourself when it does.
> 
> 8) Be yourself in interview. Focus more on whether the other person understands you, rather than on what you are saying – and don’t stress about text book language. We never speak in grammatically correct phrases. In fact it sounds weird if we do.
> 
> 9) If you need to take a casual job, make sure it is one that improves your English and gets you mixing with the locals.
> 
> 10) Don’t try to do too many things in the one step. Many people want to change countries and career at the same time. It’s hard enough sometimes to change industries, let alone career, let alone countries.
> 
> 11) Sign up to my blog. Read these great articles from John Job Hunter – a skilled migrant I met through the Skillmax class. Read this first piece I wrote on how to find a job in Australia with no local experience. It was inspired by an email I sent out to hundreds of people at CareerOne.
> 
> Ok that’s eleven tips to finding a job in Australia – I got a little inspired.
> 
> Speaking of inspiration. It takes a lot of courage to up and move countries. Remember that you have that and be proud of the skills you have – no matter how tough you may find that at various stages of your job hunt. Australia actually needs you.
> 
> We might make it hard for you at the start – but we actually do need you.


Thanks buddy ! Indeed, a much needed one for many !

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## lovetosmack

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hey guys
> 
> While submitting docs for visa grant do you submit notarized copies of those documents which are digitally signed and received in your email? or do you submit the "xxxx.pdf" directly?
> 
> And, what if there is a password on the .pdf? Do you then break the password for CO and then upload the file directly? How do you break the password?
> 
> or take a printout, get it (or not) notarized and then scan to .pdf and upload?
> 
> ALL my salary slips, Form 16 and IT Returns are digitally signed, password protected and received in personal or official email from the Employer/IT department. How should I go about them when I receive the invitation? (Fingers Crossed)
> 
> I think of removing the password and uploading the files directly, in case notarizing is not required. But, in the first place I do not know whether such digitally signed docs need to be notarized or not. Ideally, notarizing is not required on the photocopies of digitally signed docs.


Well explained by Santosh. The goal is to make it easier for the CO to go through all the heaps of documents we upload. The easier you make his life, the faster is the grant. Why would you give a password-protected document to the CO?

Coming to digital signatures, they work differently on different computers because the receiver also has to have the signature database updated on his computer. In other words, it doesn't make any difference. 

Any SCANNED document (jpg or pdf), if looks black-and-white, has to be notarized. If the colors show up richly, then upload it as it is. Don't even think about the digital signatures anymore.

For all the people out there, there is this software called cipherbox.exe that can unlock bunch of documents at a time and also security unlock them.
Downloads | cipherbox

@MaxTheWolf: Hope this helps and makes it easier.


----------



## anish13

SS70011005 said:


> Thanks. Its an approximation. I may be 100% inaccurate. If you take 3-4 applicants per application, the # shoots up dramatically.
> 
> With 3 applicants per application, the visa left to be issued is 2,145
> With 4, its its a negative #.
> 
> Still IMO, I think there are 1,000-2000 visas left. Lets hope we all find our places there.  ray:


Hi All,

I am thinking i will get an invite for 2613 this month end.. I have a small query here. Pardon me for my ignorance but does this mean that even though i get an invite and have all the documentation, there is still a chance i might not get because there are only a few (1000-2000 visas) left.. .. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Santhosh.15

anish13 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am thinking i will get an invite for 2613 this month end.. I have a small query here. Pardon me for my ignorance but does this mean that even though i get an invite and have all the documentation, there is still a chance i might not get because there are only a few (1000-2000 visas) left.. .. :fingerscrossed:


Hi Anish

This ceiling/limit under discussion for subclass 190. I presume you in 189. 

Anyway, even you lodge visa now, with stipulated time being 3 months for visa grant, you will end up in July.

So, do not worry my friend. You are in right timeline.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## anish13

battulas78 said:


> Hi Anish
> 
> This ceiling/limit under discussion for subclass 190. I presume you in 189.
> 
> Anyway, even you lodge visa now, with stipulated time being 3 months for visa grant, you will end up in July.
> 
> So, do not worry my friend. You are in right timeline.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


oh yes... you guessed right.. i am in 189... so i am thinking 189 doesnt have any ceiling... nevertheless i hope all the guys in 190 make the grant.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

189 in 3 months ? u sure? :O

3 months - After CO allocation ?


----------



## Santhosh.15

King_of_the_ring said:


> 189 in 3 months ? u sure? :O
> 
> 3 months - After CO allocation ?


Hi

It is on an average 3 months from lodging visa. But varies depending on case to case basis.

Santhosh


----------



## noni125

Hi, 

It's been more than 5 weeks now and I am still waiting for the CO .. Read previous comments in this thread, looks like time varies for CO assignment for each individual .. But its always nice to hear from people who already go through this process or in line so we can motivate us ...


----------



## ozpr

Hi All,

I have been staying in Aus since Dec16, 2013 on a dependent WP 457 Visa.
I have lodged my Visa and uploaded all the documents and planning to go for PCC & Medicals.

Q1) I read on immigration site that PCC is mandatory for applicants who stayed more than 12 months in a country in the past 10 years.
Is the same applicable for Australia as well ?

Since it is only 4 months for me in Aus, Should I apply for Aus PCC or not ?

Q2) While lodging Visa there was a Question - Have you undergone medicals in the last 12 months for an Australian Visa ?
I have marked YES as i had undergone medicals(Chest X-ray only) for Dependent 457 Grant.

I see the below message in document upload section:-
_The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for._

Please help.


----------



## Aus189visa

ozpr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been staying in Aus since Dec16, 2013 on a dependent WP 457 Visa.
> I have lodged my Visa and uploaded all the documents and planning to go for PCC & Medicals.
> 
> Q1) I read on immigration site that PCC is mandatory for applicants who stayed more than 12 months in a country in the past 10 years.
> Is the same applicable for Australia as well ?
> 
> Since it is only 4 months for me in Aus, Should I apply for Aus PCC or not ?
> 
> Q2) While lodging Visa there was a Question - Have you undergone medicals in the last 12 months for an Australian Visa ?
> I have marked YES as i had undergone medicals(Chest X-ray only) for Dependent 457 Grant.
> 
> I see the below message in document upload section:-
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> Please help.


Hi,

Australia PCC may not be necessary. Even if CO asks you can get it within a week. 

Same with me regarding medicals. Will have to hear from CO.


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I have a quick question , when I click on 

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient and enter my details at times it shows no records and at times it gives me my details like HAP ID , Visa type etc . 

Is this normal ? 

Regards


----------



## dval10

I have been a silent reader of this forum...We received our grant yesterday!!!!! Thank u all for your suggestions and comments which are very helpful
Initially we applied myself as primary applicant, I cleared IELTS (Jan 2013) , got +ve ACS for software Tester (at that time we were not aware that software tester(CSOL) needs SS)
Victoria rejected SS in july 2013. So again started the process with husband as the primary applicant , The following is our timeline
ACS +ve Software Engineer: 12 November 2013 
IELTS cleared with 7 in each - 19 Jan 2014
eoi 65 points- 14 feb 2014
invitation- 10 march 2014
visa lodged- 15 March 2014
CO contacted for PCC and MED- 7 April 2014
Submitted PCC and took Medicals: 17 April 2014
Grant: 22 April

Best Wishes for all members waiting for Grant!!!

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## SS70011005

dval10 said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum...We received our grant yesterday!!!!! Thank u all for your suggestions and comments which are very helpful
> Initially we applied myself as primary applicant, I cleared IELTS (Jan 2013) , got +ve ACS for software Tester (at that time we were not aware that software tester(CSOL) needs SS)
> Victoria rejected SS in july 2013. So again started the process with husband as the primary applicant , The following is our timeline
> ACS +ve Software Engineer: 12 November 2013
> IELTS cleared with 7 in each - 19 Jan 2014
> eoi 65 points- 14 feb 2014
> invitation- 10 march 2014
> visa lodged- 15 March 2014
> CO contacted for PCC and MED- 7 April 2014
> Submitted PCC and took Medicals: 17 April 2014
> Grant: 22 April
> 
> Best Wishes for all members waiting for Grant!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations. Looks like 190 is on the move now.. good for us. This was absolutely quick. 15 mar --> 22 apr. Wow, amazing!!


----------



## dval10

SS70011005 said:


> Congratulations. Looks like 190 is on the move now.. good for us. This was absolutely quick. 15 mar --> 22 apr. Wow, amazing!!


It was a 189 visa not 190


----------



## visitkangaroos

Dear Friends,

For the question "Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?" I was planning to fill the details for one of my colleague who is an Australian, but I have been working with hm for the last 4 months or so only. So should I be filling his details or not.

I have couple of questions here

1. What are the expectations of the Personal Contacts. Would he just need to validate that he indeed knows me or he need to know about me in great detail.

2. Does having say someone with Australian nationality have a positive impact on your application or I am better of omitting his details if it could affect my application negatively.

Because I read on the Form-80 thread " My own suggestion is: add only someone who knows you really well, and isn't a risk for your application. What I mean is: is this person able to talk about you in a very positive way? Describe your personality easily? And so on"


----------



## ajaymannat

dval10 said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum...We received our grant yesterday!!!!! Thank u all for your suggestions and comments which are very helpful
> Initially we applied myself as primary applicant, I cleared IELTS (Jan 2013) , got +ve ACS for software Tester (at that time we were not aware that software tester(CSOL) needs SS)
> Victoria rejected SS in july 2013. So again started the process with husband as the primary applicant , The following is our timeline
> ACS +ve Software Engineer: 12 November 2013
> IELTS cleared with 7 in each - 19 Jan 2014
> eoi 65 points- 14 feb 2014
> invitation- 10 march 2014
> visa lodged- 15 March 2014
> CO contacted for PCC and MED- 7 April 2014
> Submitted PCC and took Medicals: 17 April 2014
> Grant: 22 April
> 
> Best Wishes for all members waiting for Grant!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Wow 
Positive vibrations are coming
Congratulations dval


----------



## SS70011005

dval10 said:


> It was a 189 visa not 190


Doesn't matter!! Enjoy the life in Aussiland.. congrats again!!


----------



## gkkumar

dval10 said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum...We received our grant yesterday!!!!! Thank u all for your suggestions and comments which are very helpful
> Initially we applied myself as primary applicant, I cleared IELTS (Jan 2013) , got +ve ACS for software Tester (at that time we were not aware that software tester(CSOL) needs SS)
> Victoria rejected SS in july 2013. So again started the process with husband as the primary applicant , The following is our timeline
> ACS +ve Software Engineer: 12 November 2013
> IELTS cleared with 7 in each - 19 Jan 2014
> eoi 65 points- 14 feb 2014
> invitation- 10 march 2014
> visa lodged- 15 March 2014
> CO contacted for PCC and MED- 7 April 2014
> Submitted PCC and took Medicals: 17 April 2014
> Grant: 22 April
> 
> Best Wishes for all members waiting for Grant!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Wowww !! Congratulations !! Three grants in two days !! Awesome !! :llama:


----------



## AuzLover

dval10 said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum...We received our grant yesterday!!!!! Thank u all for your suggestions and comments which are very helpful
> Initially we applied myself as primary applicant, I cleared IELTS (Jan 2013) , got +ve ACS for software Tester (at that time we were not aware that software tester(CSOL) needs SS)
> Victoria rejected SS in july 2013. So again started the process with husband as the primary applicant , The following is our timeline
> ACS +ve Software Engineer: 12 November 2013
> IELTS cleared with 7 in each - 19 Jan 2014
> eoi 65 points- 14 feb 2014
> invitation- 10 march 2014
> visa lodged- 15 March 2014
> CO contacted for PCC and MED- 7 April 2014
> Submitted PCC and took Medicals: 17 April 2014
> Grant: 22 April
> 
> Best Wishes for all members waiting for Grant!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations!


----------



## mamunvega

dval10 said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum...We received our grant yesterday!!!!! Thank u all for your suggestions and comments which are very helpful
> Initially we applied myself as primary applicant, I cleared IELTS (Jan 2013) , got +ve ACS for software Tester (at that time we were not aware that software tester(CSOL) needs SS)
> Victoria rejected SS in july 2013. So again started the process with husband as the primary applicant , The following is our timeline
> ACS +ve Software Engineer: 12 November 2013
> IELTS cleared with 7 in each - 19 Jan 2014
> eoi 65 points- 14 feb 2014
> invitation- 10 march 2014
> visa lodged- 15 March 2014
> CO contacted for PCC and MED- 7 April 2014
> Submitted PCC and took Medicals: 17 April 2014
> Grant: 22 April
> 
> Best Wishes for all members waiting for Grant!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Hi dval10,

Looks like you are a 189 applicant...however, when did you submit Form 80?

Congrates though and good luck in Oz...


----------



## decipline

*Few Queries for 190*

Hello Friends,

I have few queries, on which I seek your guidance.

Applied for 190 Visa. Almost 8 weeks now.

I am Principal Applicant.

I had front loaded Form 80 & Form 1221 for my wife.

1) However, still in my application page Link appears mentioning - Complete Character Assessment for this Applicant.
Is it normal? Does that mean still CO is not allocated? becasue, i already uploaded form 80 & Form 1221 at time of visa lodgement.

I have not uploaded Form 80 for self as it was not in list of recommendation or required. However, recently it is observed many COs have started asking for Form 80 for Principal Applicant as well.

2) Should I wait for CO to ask for my Form 80 if required by him or upload it right away?

Not sure of which applicants are getting priority as limited seats are left, do you think now State Nominations also has a role to play. I mean, i have observed very very few Grants for ACT - 190 Visas, where in some grants in past observed for SA & Victoria. Being, ACT applicant, will be interested to know, if any one has any thought on State Nominations and its influence in getting Priority in limited quota situation.

Appreciate your guidance on above.

Cheers


----------



## gigs1981

Hello Everyone,

I have a query on my 190 visa.

as mentioned before also i was contacted by CO regarding my claimed points reduction from 65
to 60, dated 4th april and after that i am waiting for the golden mail.

My question is :
When i applied for my categary 261212 for S.A the priority was " Highly Available". Now when i am on final stages of getting Grant, i checked yesterday and priority has changed to "Special conditions apply". Does this impact on the grant considering the current situtation of limited visas available

Thanks and Regards
Gigs


----------



## Hedy

gigs1981 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a query on my 190 visa.
> 
> as mentioned before also i was contacted by CO regarding my claimed points reduction from 65
> to 60, dated 4th april and after that i am waiting for the golden mail.
> 
> My question is :
> When i applied for my categary 261212 for S.A the priority was " Highly Available". Now when i am on final stages of getting Grant, i checked yesterday and priority has changed to "Special conditions apply". Does this impact on the grant considering the current situtation of limited visas available
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Gigs


No.. it does not affect you at all.. you will get ur grant soon  mine was added into special conditions apply one day after I was invited by SA..


----------



## dval10

mamunvega said:


> Hi dval10,
> 
> Looks like you are a 189 applicant...however, when did you submit Form 80?
> 
> Congrates though and good luck in Oz...



Hi
we had uploaded form 80 and 1221 for both of us soon after visa application, only MEd and PCC was pending which we applied after CO asked for it.


----------



## wana fly

decipline said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have few queries, on which I seek your guidance.
> 
> Applied for 190 Visa. Almost 8 weeks now.
> 
> I am Principal Applicant.
> 
> I had front loaded Form 80 & Form 1221 for my wife.
> 
> 1) However, still in my application page Link appears mentioning - Complete Character Assessment for this Applicant.
> Is it normal? Does that mean still CO is not allocated? becasue, i already uploaded form 80 & Form 1221 at time of visa lodgement.
> 
> I have not uploaded Form 80 for self as it was not in list of recommendation or required. However, recently it is observed many COs have started asking for Form 80 for Principal Applicant as well.
> 
> 2) Should I wait for CO to ask for my Form 80 if required by him or upload it right away?
> 
> Not sure of which applicants are getting priority as limited seats are left, do you think now State Nominations also has a role to play. I mean, i have observed very very few Grants for ACT - 190 Visas, where in some grants in past observed for SA & Victoria. Being, ACT applicant, will be interested to know, if any one has any thought on State Nominations and its influence in getting Priority in limited quota situation.
> 
> Appreciate your guidance on above.
> 
> Cheers



hello decipline,
I think, the system is asking you to submit your PCC (when they say Complete Character Assessment for this Applicant). Have you got ur n ur spouse's PCC? If not get it done.... form 80 does not mean Character Assessment.
Others, plz correct me if I am wrong....


----------



## SS70011005

wana fly said:


> hello decipline,
> I think, the system is asking you to submit your PCC (when they say Complete Character Assessment for this Applicant). Have you got ur n ur spouse's PCC? If not get it done.... form 80 does not mean Character Assessment.
> Others, plz correct me if I am wrong....


Correct PCC is the real deal here..


----------



## dhawalswamy

*CO Allotted*

Hey buddies....

I got my CO allotted to me today. It mentioned that no further documents are required but I have to wait for the same old issue of planning levels.

I was about to call today and in the morning when I woke up, I found her email. It was pleasure to read that email.

Wish all of you good luck.


----------



## lovetosmack

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey buddies....
> 
> I got my CO allotted to me today. It mentioned that no further documents are required but I have to wait for the same old issue of planning levels.
> 
> I was about to call today and in the morning when I woke up, I found her email. It was pleasure to read that email.
> 
> Wish all of you good luck.


Awesome. That's good news.


----------



## AuzLover

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey buddies....
> 
> I got my CO allotted to me today. It mentioned that no further documents are required but I have to wait for the same old issue of planning levels.
> 
> I was about to call today and in the morning when I woke up, I found her email. It was pleasure to read that email.
> 
> Wish all of you good luck.


Thats great to hear, good luck dhawalswamy :cheer2:


----------



## lovetosmack

@dhawalswamy: Did you upload Form80/1221 for you ? And also for the family members?


----------



## mamunvega

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey buddies....
> 
> I got my CO allotted to me today. It mentioned that no further documents are required but I have to wait for the same old issue of planning levels.
> 
> I was about to call today and in the morning when I woke up, I found her email. It was pleasure to read that email.
> 
> Wish all of you good luck.


Hi dhawalswamy, 

did you upload a Form 80. If yes, when after or before CO asked for it?? :couch2:


----------



## gkkumar

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey buddies....
> 
> I got my CO allotted to me today. It mentioned that no further documents are required but I have to wait for the same old issue of planning levels.
> 
> I was about to call today and in the morning when I woke up, I found her email. It was pleasure to read that email.
> 
> Wish all of you good luck.


Good to hear, Dhawal. Your CO team and initials, please.


----------



## NirajK

I lodged my application today. (190). Wait starts.


----------



## decipline

wana fly said:


> hello decipline,
> I think, the system is asking you to submit your PCC (when they say Complete Character Assessment for this Applicant). Have you got ur n ur spouse's PCC? If not get it done.... form 80 does not mean Character Assessment.
> Others, plz correct me if I am wrong....


Hi wana fly

Yes, I uploaded PCC for Both of us immediately after Visa Lodgement. Its been almost 8 weeks still that link appears. Any idea?

No news about CO allocation. No contact from CO so don't know if allocated or not.

Let's hope for the best.

Cheers


----------



## decipline

SS70011005 said:


> Correct PCC is the real deal here..


Hi SS70011005,

Yes, I uploaded PCC for Both of us immediately after Visa Lodgement. Its been almost 8 weeks still that link appears. Any idea?

No news about CO allocation. No contact from CO so don't know if allocated or not.

Let's hope for the best.

Cheers


----------



## N.Ali

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey buddies....
> 
> I got my CO allotted to me today. It mentioned that no further documents are required but I have to wait for the same old issue of planning levels.
> 
> I was about to call today and in the morning when I woke up, I found her email. It was pleasure to read that email.
> 
> Wish all of you good luck.


what do mean by old issue of planning levels.....??????


----------



## krishnaindia

*Skilled Migration 189*

Hi, I got my EOI for Analyst Programmer (subclass 189), I submitted my application then I was contacted by a team from immigration department requesting for educational history including secondary school and tertiary/college education and explanation about 2 months gap in my studies. Once I provided that, after a short while I was contacted by my case officer requesting additional evidence for overseas work experience, for this he requested Pay Slips & Bank Statements. Once I submitted that after a while that team from immigration department again contacted me to provide them Education details from Primary School to Secondary School and Address details from Birth or last 30 years. I provided it to them. Now again after a while this team contacted me and asked me to provide them my activities details for a period of 1 year which was from finishing my secondary school and starting university (gap period), previously for this period I mentioned them I was waiting for university acceptance and my visa processing for it, but they said they need more information about my activities during this period and same for a 2 months gap during my studies. They also asked me for my employment details including the business type, my occupation and my position for all of the organizations I worked for.

Can anyone please guide me what's happening, is there anything to be worried about?

For the 1 year gap I told them I was waiting for university acceptance and visa processing, financially supported by my father
For 2 months gap between my studies I told them I was planning for further studies, financially supported by my father

What other information should I provide them for these 2 gaps??

Thanks

Regards - Krishna


----------



## decipline

decipline said:


> Hi wana fly
> 
> Yes, I uploaded PCC for Both of us immediately after Visa Lodgement. Its been almost 8 weeks still that link appears. Any idea?
> 
> No news about CO allocation. No contact from CO so don't know if allocated or not.
> 
> Let's hope for the best.
> 
> Cheers


One more thing, when I click on that Link of Character Asseement, it opens a window with Download link for Form 80. So, i don't think it is related to PCC, but still not sure, what to do? As, PCC and Form 80 both already submitted long back.

Keep updating your timeline.

Cheers


----------



## SS70011005

decipline said:


> Hi SS70011005,
> 
> Yes, I uploaded PCC for Both of us immediately after Visa Lodgement. Its been almost 8 weeks still that link appears. Any idea?
> 
> No news about CO allocation. No contact from CO so don't know if allocated or not.
> 
> Let's hope for the best.
> 
> Cheers


Best is to call them buddy.. here's the # + 61 1300 364 613


----------



## prabhuranjan

Thats a positive sign.. to cheer up and keep up the energy level in this forum.. Good to see the Grants 

May be we should plan for a forum get together in Aus and celebrate the Grants .

Congratulations for all who got the grants and All the best wishes for people waiting for grants. 

Cheers


----------



## niroshanl

Hi All

I just got the good news today, 189 Visa Granted for me and my spouse , Timelines are as follows

ACS Lodge- 3rd OCT 2013
ACS Result - 13th Jan ( ACS review - 3rd Feb)
EOI - 5th Feb 2014
Invtite - 24th Feb
Visa Lodge - 27 Feb 2014
CO allocated - 28th March
Grant - 23rd April


----------



## rohit1_sharma

decipline said:


> One more thing, when I click on that Link of Character Asseement, it opens a window with Download link for Form 80. So, i don't think it is related to PCC, but still not sure, what to do? As, PCC and Form 80 both already submitted long back.
> 
> Keep updating your timeline.
> 
> Cheers


That is normal, you can ignore that link as it just points you to Form 80. If you have already uploaded the Form 80 and PCC then it is fine.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

niroshanl said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just got the good news today, 189 Visa Granted for me and my spouse , Timelines are as follows
> 
> ACS Lodge- 3rd OCT 2013
> ACS Result - 13th Jan ( ACS review - 3rd Feb)
> EOI - 5th Feb 2014
> Invtite - 24th Feb
> Visa Lodge - 27 Feb 2014
> CO allocated - 28th March
> Grant - 23rd April


Congratulations! This is great news. 

Did you front load all the docs or waited for the CO to request PCC and Medicals?


----------



## prabhuranjan

niroshanl said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just got the good news today, 189 Visa Granted for me and my spouse , Timelines are as follows
> 
> ACS Lodge- 3rd OCT 2013
> ACS Result - 13th Jan ( ACS review - 3rd Feb)
> EOI - 5th Feb 2014
> Invtite - 24th Feb
> Visa Lodge - 27 Feb 2014
> CO allocated - 28th March
> Grant - 23rd April


Congratulations :cheer2:


----------



## niroshanl

rohit1_sharma said:


> Congratulations! This is great news.
> 
> Did you front load all the docs or waited for the CO to request PCC and Medicals?


No Buddy, I waited until the CO asked for it, Medicals were uploaded by the hospital on the 7th of April, so it took about 2 weeks after that


----------



## mamunvega

niroshanl said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just got the good news today, 189 Visa Granted for me and my spouse , Timelines are as follows
> 
> ACS Lodge- 3rd OCT 2013
> ACS Result - 13th Jan ( ACS review - 3rd Feb)
> EOI - 5th Feb 2014
> Invtite - 24th Feb
> Visa Lodge - 27 Feb 2014
> CO allocated - 28th March
> Grant - 23rd April


Congrates !!!!:cheer2:


----------



## rohit1_sharma

niroshanl said:


> No Buddy, I waited until the CO asked for it, Medicals were uploaded by the hospital on the 7th of April, so it took about 2 weeks after that


Thanks for the info.


----------



## manmvk

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have a quick question , when I click on
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient and enter my details at times it shows no records and at times it gives me my details like HAP ID , Visa type etc .
> 
> Is this normal ?
> 
> Regards


Have you entered your HAP ID like "HAP1234567" or "1234567"?
When I did first with "HAP", I got the message that "No records found. When I entered only the digits, I got the details about my medical.

Thanks


----------



## visitkangaroos

niroshanl said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just got the good news today, 189 Visa Granted for me and my spouse , Timelines are as follows
> 
> ACS Lodge- 3rd OCT 2013
> ACS Result - 13th Jan ( ACS review - 3rd Feb)
> EOI - 5th Feb 2014
> Invtite - 24th Feb
> Visa Lodge - 27 Feb 2014
> CO allocated - 28th March
> Grant - 23rd April


Congratultions niroshanl

Couple of questions
1. Did you upload Form 1221?
2. Are you an offshore applicant or not?


----------



## krishnaindia

Can any one kindly reply me too 



krishnaindia said:


> Hi, I got my EOI for Analyst Programmer (subclass 189), I submitted my application then I was contacted by a team from immigration department requesting for educational history including secondary school and tertiary/college education and explanation about 2 months gap in my studies. Once I provided that, after a short while I was contacted by my case officer requesting additional evidence for overseas work experience, for this he requested Pay Slips & Bank Statements. Once I submitted that after a while that team from immigration department again contacted me to provide them Education details from Primary School to Secondary School and Address details from Birth or last 30 years. I provided it to them. Now again after a while this team contacted me and asked me to provide them my activities details for a period of 1 year which was from finishing my secondary school and starting university (gap period), previously for this period I mentioned them I was waiting for university acceptance and my visa processing for it, but they said they need more information about my activities during this period and same for a 2 months gap during my studies. They also asked me for my employment details including the business type, my occupation and my position for all of the organizations I worked for.
> 
> Can anyone please guide me what's happening, is there anything to be worried about?
> 
> For the 1 year gap I told them I was waiting for university acceptance and visa processing, financially supported by my father
> For 2 months gap between my studies I told them I was planning for further studies, financially supported by my father
> 
> What other information should I provide them for these 2 gaps??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards - Krishna


----------



## manmvk

ozpr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been staying in Aus since Dec16, 2013 on a dependent WP 457 Visa.
> I have lodged my Visa and uploaded all the documents and planning to go for PCC & Medicals.
> 
> Q1) I read on immigration site that PCC is mandatory for applicants who stayed more than 12 months in a country in the past 10 years.
> Is the same applicable for Australia as well ?
> 
> Since it is only 4 months for me in Aus, Should I apply for Aus PCC or not ?
> 
> Q2) While lodging Visa there was a Question - Have you undergone medicals in the last 12 months for an Australian Visa ?
> I have marked YES as i had undergone medicals(Chest X-ray only) for Dependent 457 Grant.
> 
> I see the below message in document upload section:-
> _The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for._
> 
> Please help.


A1). Yes, you have to do AFP (Australian Federal Police) NPC (National Police Check). You can do it online https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/

A2). You may required to do Medical examination once again.

Suggestion : If you have already lodged your visa application, it is better to complete AFP, PCC from other country, Medical and Form 80 for faster processing. Do not wait for your case officer's mail for the same.

Thanks


----------



## lv1982

Wow cant answer your question buudy but would definitely be seeing what other experienced users say.
This level of questioning and detail seems like an overload!!!

Guys with experience, is this the norm??

Arn't gaps in education and sometimes work quite common. 



krishnaindia said:


> Can any one kindly reply me too


----------



## krishnaindia

Yes i really hope so too that some one will reply me as i need to provide the info.



lv1982 said:


> Wow cant answer your question buudy but would definitely be seeing what other experienced users say.
> This level of questioning and detail seems like an overload!!!
> 
> Guys with experience, is this the norm??
> 
> Arn't gaps in education and sometimes work quite common.


----------



## Santhosh.15

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey buddies....
> 
> I got my CO allotted to me today. It mentioned that no further documents are required but I have to wait for the same old issue of planning levels.
> 
> I was about to call today and in the morning when I woke up, I found her email. It was pleasure to read that email.
> 
> Wish all of you good luck.


Congrats buddy.

I am unable to see signature as i operate on phone.

Can you/anyone make a note here when visa was lodged ?? Will give indication.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## salmanasif

i went to dubai 4 months ago and a company gave me job with offer letter and told me that they will send me visa within 2 weeks. Now 4 months have passed they didn't give me visa. what should i do? now i'm pakistan and still waiting. please help me now what should i do?


----------



## SS70011005

Hi guys,

A friend of mine is also planning for 190. However, she has a particular problem. She has 2 different names (maiden name and post-marriage name). 

Her maiden name is in all her important documents like: Passport, education certificates, old job agreements. However, after marriage in other documents like PAN card, present employer, child's passport have her post-marriage name [i.e. different surname]. Now her IELTS will have Passport name (maiden name).

Does any one had a similar condition for spouse? What can she do in such situation?

Thank you for your help guys.


----------



## Waqarali20005

krishnaindia said:


> Can any one kindly reply me too


i think you submitted old version of form 80. Form 80 has been changed after april 03, 2014 and these questions are now part of form 80. I would suggest you to re-fill form 80 by downloading a new version and send it to your case officer. There is nothing to be worried about.


----------



## SS70011005

salmanasif said:


> i went to dubai 4 months ago and a company gave me job with offer letter and told me that they will send me visa within 2 weeks. Now 4 months have passed they didn't give me visa. what should i do? now i'm pakistan and still waiting. please help me now what should i do?


Wrong forum bro... look for forum for UAE.


----------



## nectar_s

Post your questions in Dubai expat thread .. you will get better answers 



salmanasif said:


> i went to dubai 4 months ago and a company gave me job with offer letter and told me that they will send me visa within 2 weeks. Now 4 months have passed they didn't give me visa. what should i do? now i'm pakistan and still waiting. please help me now what should i do?


----------



## dhawalswamy

lovetosmack said:


> @dhawalswamy: Did you upload Form80/1221 for you ? And also for the family members?



Yes I uploaded Form 80 for me and Form 1221 with signature of both applicants

For my wife I didnt uploaded Form 80.


----------



## dhawalswamy

N.Ali said:


> what do mean by old issue of planning levels.....??????



that planning levels of sponsored visas are near achievement


----------



## dhawalswamy

battulas78 said:


> Congrats buddy.
> 
> I am unable to see signature as i operate on phone.
> 
> Can you/anyone make a note here when visa was lodged ?? Will give indication.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh



*221112 Mgmt Accountant*
2013
04-Oct IELTS 7.0
08-Nov ICAA Skills Assessment
11-Nov EOI Filed
18-Nov NSW SS Appln
2014
24-Feb PCC
26-Feb NSW SS Recd
28-Feb Meds
03-Mar Visa Appln Lodged
23-Apr CO Allotted


----------



## Manan_20

Hi,

I just want to know if the previously expired EOI invitation have any impact on fresh EOI/SS application stage? 

Manan


----------



## AuzLover

niroshanl said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just got the good news today, 189 Visa Granted for me and my spouse , Timelines are as follows
> 
> ACS Lodge- 3rd OCT 2013
> ACS Result - 13th Jan ( ACS review - 3rd Feb)
> EOI - 5th Feb 2014
> Invtite - 24th Feb
> Visa Lodge - 27 Feb 2014
> CO allocated - 28th March
> Grant - 23rd April


Congrats niroshanl :third:


----------



## visitkangaroos

*Form-1221 : Question-17 to 22*

Dear Friends,

I have few queries on the below questions in Form 1221 (Q-17 to Q-22)

17. What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?

18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival?

19. Intended date of departure

20. Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
Places of intended stopovers

21. Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
from Australia

22. Are you fully funding your trip?

I am applying for 189 as my signature suggest, so can I leave them blank since I have no tentative plan as of now.

Do I need to *answer atleast 17 and 22*, as they are more generic questions. Please shed some light on this?


----------



## DivineGrace

dhawalswamy said:


> *221112 Mgmt Accountant*
> 2013
> 04-Oct IELTS 7.0
> 08-Nov ICAA Skills Assessment
> 11-Nov EOI Filed
> 18-Nov NSW SS Appln
> 2014
> 24-Feb PCC
> 26-Feb NSW SS Recd
> 28-Feb Meds
> 03-Mar Visa Appln Lodged
> 23-Apr CO Allotted


Many Congrats Buddy !!! Hope 190 processing speeds up for other waiting .
Did you claim points for work exp ? And if yes what all docs you submitted please


----------



## DivineGrace

Hi There

If this is 190 you should call DIAC and enquire as CO allocation should be within 7 weeks




decipline said:


> Hi SS70011005,
> 
> Yes, I uploaded PCC for Both of us immediately after Visa Lodgement. Its been almost 8 weeks still that link appears. Any idea?
> 
> No news about CO allocation. No contact from CO so don't know if allocated or not.
> 
> Let's hope for the best.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## ssaifuddin

krishnaindia said:


> Hi, I got my EOI for Analyst Programmer (subclass 189), I submitted my application then I was contacted by a team from immigration department requesting for educational history including secondary school and tertiary/college education and explanation about 2 months gap in my studies. Once I provided that, after a short while I was contacted by my case officer requesting additional evidence for overseas work experience, for this he requested Pay Slips & Bank Statements. Once I submitted that after a while that team from immigration department again contacted me to provide them Education details from Primary School to Secondary School and Address details from Birth or last 30 years. I provided it to them. Now again after a while this team contacted me and asked me to provide them my activities details for a period of 1 year which was from finishing my secondary school and starting university (gap period), previously for this period I mentioned them I was waiting for university acceptance and my visa processing for it, but they said they need more information about my activities during this period and same for a 2 months gap during my studies. They also asked me for my employment details including the business type, my occupation and my position for all of the organizations I worked for.
> 
> Can anyone please guide me what's happening, is there anything to be worried about?
> 
> For the 1 year gap I told them I was waiting for university acceptance and visa processing, financially supported by my father
> For 2 months gap between my studies I told them I was planning for further studies, financially supported by my father
> 
> What other information should I provide them for these 2 gaps??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards - Krishna


Hi Krishna

There is nothing to worry about. Just send them what they requested. Don't show that you got fed-up rather show some gesture that you are ready to provide them any thing, they want. 
Last 30 year detail only asked from those who are living as refugee. Make it clear to them that and that will be OK.

I doubt may be you mark refugee in Form 80. This type of information is asked to me from Team 13 and I submit 1 time. I think they accept it. so no one revert back to me then.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## sunnyboi

krishnaindia said:


> Hi, I got my EOI for Analyst Programmer (subclass 189), I submitted my application then I was contacted by a team from immigration department requesting for educational history including secondary school and tertiary/college education and explanation about 2 months gap in my studies. Once I provided that, after a short while I was contacted by my case officer requesting additional evidence for overseas work experience, for this he requested Pay Slips & Bank Statements. Once I submitted that after a while that team from immigration department again contacted me to provide them Education details from Primary School to Secondary School and Address details from Birth or last 30 years. I provided it to them. Now again after a while this team contacted me and asked me to provide them my activities details for a period of 1 year which was from finishing my secondary school and starting university (gap period), previously for this period I mentioned them I was waiting for university acceptance and my visa processing for it, but they said they need more information about my activities during this period and same for a 2 months gap during my studies. They also asked me for my employment details including the business type, my occupation and my position for all of the organizations I worked for.
> 
> Can anyone please guide me what's happening, is there anything to be worried about?
> 
> For the 1 year gap I told them I was waiting for university acceptance and visa processing, financially supported by my father
> For 2 months gap between my studies I told them I was planning for further studies, financially supported by my father
> 
> What other information should I provide them for these 2 gaps??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards - Krishna


Wow! That's something!! I've longer gaps in education and a month gap when I switched jobs. Though I've filled the latest form 80, I'm not sure how I can provide answers to years/months gaps. Do they expect us to do some kind of official transaction and have it handy?? This is way too weird


----------



## shahzad_sam

King_of_the_ring said:


> Does any one has experienced skill-select 189 visas are getting finalized within 3 months span or not ? (as per their website).


For us, it takes more than 18 months


----------



## talk4good

Guys,
We got 189 visa grant today for our family. Myself, spouse, child and father all of us got the grant !..hooray...

Jul 2013 - acs applied, nov 2013 Eoi, all docs submitted nov end, meds and pcc are jan and feb 2014. Grant today.

Rony...


----------



## prabhuranjan

talk4good said:


> Guys,
> We got 189 visa grant today for our family. Myself, spouse, child and father all of us got the grant !..hooray...
> 
> Jul 2013 - acs applied, nov 2013 Eoi, all docs submitted nov end, meds and pcc are jan and feb 2014. Grant today.
> 
> Rony...


Congrats  :elf:


----------



## ozpr

Hi All,

I have been staying in Aus since Dec16, 2013 on a dependent WP 457 Visa.
I have lodged my Visa and uploaded all the documents and planning to go for PCC & Medicals.

Q1) I read on immigration site that PCC is mandatory for applicants who stayed more than 12 months in a country in the past 10 years.
Is the same applicable for Australia as well ?

Since it is only 4 months for me in Aus, Should I apply for Aus PCC or not ?

Q2) While lodging Visa there was a Question - Have you undergone medicals in the last 12 months for an Australian Visa ?
I have marked YES as i had undergone medicals(Chest X-ray only) for Dependent 457 Grant.

I see the below message in document upload section:-
The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

Please help.


----------



## decipline

DivineGrace said:


> Hi There
> 
> If this is 190 you should call DIAC and enquire as CO allocation should be within 7 weeks


Hi Divine

Yes, I am 190 Applicant.

Although immi website mentions the CO allocation dates within 7 weeks but the website update date is 28th March 2014. Website will be updated in April end. I am just waiting for April end to get the website update and see the CO allocation timeline and than will Call the DIAC if they have still maintained the same 7 weeks timeline.

Thanks for input.

Good Luck

Cheers


----------



## visitkangaroos

*Form 1221 (Q-17 to Q-22)*



visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have few queries on the below questions in Form 1221 (Q-17 to Q-22)
> 
> 17. What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
> 
> 18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival?
> 
> 19. Intended date of departure
> 
> 20. Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
> Places of intended stopovers
> 
> 21. Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
> from Australia
> 
> 22. Are you fully funding your trip?
> 
> I am applying for 189 as my signature suggest, so can I leave them blank since I have no tentative plan as of now.
> 
> Do I need to *answer atleast 17 and 22*, as they are more generic questions. Please shed some light on this?


Can someone kindly reply to this?


----------



## SS70011005

visitkangaroos said:


> Can someone kindly reply to this?


17. What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay? *To live and work in Australia (or state)*

18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival? * Leave it blank*

19. Intended date of departure *Leave it blank*

20. Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
Places of intended stopovers *Leave it blank*

21. Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
from Australia *Leave it blank*

22. Are you fully funding your trip? *If you are funding yourself then click on Yes and add details if not then click No and add details of the person funding your trip*

Please note this is not a test where you need to answer all the questions. You can leave them blank. Esp. in case of onward journey etc. I took the help from my brother who filled out similar form and now he's Aussie.


----------



## SS70011005

Now can anybody answer my query:

A friend of mine is also planning for 190. However, she has a peculiar problem. She has 2 different names (maiden name and post-marriage name). 

Her maiden name is in all her important documents like: Passport, education certificates, old job agreements. However, after marriage in other documents like PAN card, present employer, child's passport have her post-marriage name [i.e. different surname]. Now her IELTS will have Passport name (maiden name).

Does any one had a similar condition for spouse? What can she do in such situation?

Thank you for your help guys.


----------



## niroshanl

visitkangaroos said:


> Congratultions niroshanl
> 
> Couple of questions
> 1. Did you upload Form 1221?
> 2. Are you an offshore applicant or not?


Hey


1. No
2. Offshore Applicant

Regards
Niroshan


----------



## Nishant Dundas

krishnaindia said:


> Can any one kindly reply me too


My friend, do not worry.
I guess in your docs you had not provided proper information, probably in form80.
All is well for sure.
You will get your grant soon..!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

SS70011005 said:


> Now can anybody answer my query:
> 
> A friend of mine is also planning for 190. However, she has a peculiar problem. She has 2 different names (maiden name and post-marriage name).
> 
> Her maiden name is in all her important documents like: Passport, education certificates, old job agreements. However, after marriage in other documents like PAN card, present employer, child's passport have her post-marriage name [i.e. different surname]. Now her IELTS will have Passport name (maiden name).
> 
> Does any one had a similar condition for spouse? What can she do in such situation?
> 
> Thank you for your help guys.


Its OK.
She should have document to support her claim for change in name.
For eg, post marriage would be marriage certificate and official gazette copy of name change done.
If you have that, just upkload it along with other docs and all should be well.

A small advise to her to get her passport changed to new name.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ozpr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been staying in Aus since Dec16, 2013 on a dependent WP 457 Visa.
> I have lodged my Visa and uploaded all the documents and planning to go for PCC & Medicals.
> 
> Q1) I read on immigration site that PCC is mandatory for applicants who stayed more than 12 months in a country in the past 10 years.
> Is the same applicable for Australia as well ?
> 
> Since it is only 4 months for me in Aus, Should I apply for Aus PCC or not ?
> 
> Q2) While lodging Visa there was a Question - Have you undergone medicals in the last 12 months for an Australian Visa ?
> I have marked YES as i had undergone medicals(Chest X-ray only) for Dependent 457 Grant.
> 
> I see the below message in document upload section:-
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> Please help.



The question has the answer, obviously not required as only 4mns spent in aus. For other countries you will need to provide.

I suggest you get medicals done. For 189/190 visa, medicals consist of xray blood test too. So instead of waiting get the medicals done.

That message is normal you can ignore it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ozbabe

dval10 said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum...We received our grant yesterday!!!!! Thank u all for your suggestions and comments which are very helpful
> Initially we applied myself as primary applicant, I cleared IELTS (Jan 2013) , got +ve ACS for software Tester (at that time we were not aware that software tester(CSOL) needs SS)
> Victoria rejected SS in july 2013. So again started the process with husband as the primary applicant , The following is our timeline
> ACS +ve Software Engineer: 12 November 2013
> IELTS cleared with 7 in each - 19 Jan 2014
> eoi 65 points- 14 feb 2014
> invitation- 10 march 2014
> visa lodged- 15 March 2014
> CO contacted for PCC and MED- 7 April 2014
> Submitted PCC and took Medicals: 17 April 2014
> Grant: 22 April
> 
> Best Wishes for all members waiting for Grant!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats! I like your fighting attitude. It paid off


----------



## Ozbabe

niroshanl said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just got the good news today, 189 Visa Granted for me and my spouse , Timelines are as follows
> 
> ACS Lodge- 3rd OCT 2013
> ACS Result - 13th Jan ( ACS review - 3rd Feb)
> EOI - 5th Feb 2014
> Invtite - 24th Feb
> Visa Lodge - 27 Feb 2014
> CO allocated - 28th March
> Grant - 23rd April


Congratulations!


----------



## Ozbabe

talk4good said:


> Guys,
> We got 189 visa grant today for our family. Myself, spouse, child and father all of us got the grant !..hooray...
> 
> Jul 2013 - acs applied, nov 2013 Eoi, all docs submitted nov end, meds and pcc are jan and feb 2014. Grant today.
> 
> Rony...


Congratulations! Nice to see your father got his too. Party time now


----------



## gkkumar

niroshanl said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just got the good news today, 189 Visa Granted for me and my spouse , Timelines are as follows
> 
> ACS Lodge- 3rd OCT 2013
> ACS Result - 13th Jan ( ACS review - 3rd Feb)
> EOI - 5th Feb 2014
> Invtite - 24th Feb
> Visa Lodge - 27 Feb 2014
> CO allocated - 28th March
> Grant - 23rd April


Congratulations !! 189 is on fire !! Things are really moving post easter !!


----------



## gkkumar

talk4good said:


> Guys,
> We got 189 visa grant today for our family. Myself, spouse, child and father all of us got the grant !..hooray...
> 
> Jul 2013 - acs applied, nov 2013 Eoi, all docs submitted nov end, meds and pcc are jan and feb 2014. Grant today.
> 
> Rony...


Congratulations !! :dance:


----------



## AuzLover

talk4good said:


> Guys,
> We got 189 visa grant today for our family. Myself, spouse, child and father all of us got the grant !..hooray...
> 
> Jul 2013 - acs applied, nov 2013 Eoi, all docs submitted nov end, meds and pcc are jan and feb 2014. Grant today.
> 
> Rony...


Congrats talk4good


----------



## AuzLover

SS70011005 said:


> Now can anybody answer my query:
> 
> A friend of mine is also planning for 190. However, she has a peculiar problem. She has 2 different names (maiden name and post-marriage name).
> 
> Her maiden name is in all her important documents like: Passport, education certificates, old job agreements. However, after marriage in other documents like PAN card, present employer, child's passport have her post-marriage name [i.e. different surname]. Now her IELTS will have Passport name (maiden name).
> 
> Does any one had a similar condition for spouse? What can she do in such situation?
> 
> Thank you for your help guys.


Not sure what to do in this situation, but its always better to keep the name unchanged in documents after marriage. We might need to make the changes to docs before marriage


----------



## Redtape

SS70011005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A friend of mine is also planning for 190. However, she has a particular problem. She has 2 different names (maiden name and post-marriage name).
> 
> Her maiden name is in all her important documents like: Passport, education certificates, old job agreements. However, after marriage in other documents like PAN card, present employer, child's passport have her post-marriage name [i.e. different surname]. Now her IELTS will have Passport name (maiden name).
> 
> Does any one had a similar condition for spouse? What can she do in such situation?
> 
> Thank you for your help guys.


Proof of Documents in this case:

1. Marriage Certificate which shows both the names (old and new)of her.
2. Does the husband has your friends name under spouse in his passport.
3. Any Identity card issued by the government like ration card where both husband and wife names are listed will suffice.

Moreover submit all the documents (Issued by local authority) that you have to support both the names.

Even after submitting all the documents if someone queries about the person then 
an affidavit format for name change can be presented.

Hope this helps.

Good luck.


----------



## RGK2013

niroshanl said:


> Hi All
> 
> I just got the good news today, 189 Visa Granted for me and my spouse , Timelines are as follows
> 
> ACS Lodge- 3rd OCT 2013
> ACS Result - 13th Jan ( ACS review - 3rd Feb)
> EOI - 5th Feb 2014
> Invtite - 24th Feb
> Visa Lodge - 27 Feb 2014
> CO allocated - 28th March
> Grant - 23rd April


Congratulations Niroshanl...

May I know if you had received a mail from skill select about suspension of your EOI and if it did, may i know when you received it from the date of application?

Thanks.


----------



## RGK2013

dval10 said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum...We received our grant yesterday!!!!! Thank u all for your suggestions and comments which are very helpful
> Initially we applied myself as primary applicant, I cleared IELTS (Jan 2013) , got +ve ACS for software Tester (at that time we were not aware that software tester(CSOL) needs SS)
> Victoria rejected SS in july 2013. So again started the process with husband as the primary applicant , The following is our timeline
> ACS +ve Software Engineer: 12 November 2013
> IELTS cleared with 7 in each - 19 Jan 2014
> eoi 65 points- 14 feb 2014
> invitation- 10 march 2014
> visa lodged- 15 March 2014
> CO contacted for PCC and MED- 7 April 2014
> Submitted PCC and took Medicals: 17 April 2014
> Grant: 22 April
> 
> Best Wishes for all members waiting for Grant!!!
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Dear Dval10,

May I know if you had received a mail from skill select about suspension of your EOI and if it did, may i know when you received it from the date of application?

Thanks.


----------



## manofsteel

SS70011005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A friend of mine is also planning for 190. However, she has a particular problem. She has 2 different names (maiden name and post-marriage name).
> 
> Her maiden name is in all her important documents like: Passport, education certificates, old job agreements. However, after marriage in other documents like PAN card, present employer, child's passport have her post-marriage name [i.e. different surname]. Now her IELTS will have Passport name (maiden name).
> 
> Does any one had a similar condition for spouse? What can she do in such situation?
> 
> Thank you for your help guys.



child's passport have her post-marriage name <-- you mean the child bears the father's surname?

1) Ask her to apply for Passport Name Change - normally the supporting document they will require for this is the Marriage Cert
2) Then ask her to get a Lawyer to do a Deed Poll for her name change. 

Deed Poll + the New passport bearing her new name will be the primary documents she will always present for certain applications (such as visa appln) that requires proof of identity. Issue solved.


----------



## visitkangaroos

niroshanl said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> 1. No
> 2. Offshore Applicant
> 
> Regards
> Niroshan


Thanks a lot for the response.


----------



## DivineGrace

decipline said:


> Hi Divine
> 
> Yes, I am 190 Applicant.
> 
> Although immi website mentions the CO allocation dates within 7 weeks but the website update date is 28th March 2014. Website will be updated in April end. I am just waiting for April end to get the website update and see the CO allocation timeline and than will Call the DIAC if they have still maintained the same 7 weeks timeline.
> 
> Thanks for input.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Cheers


Hi Dicipline

Yes buddy , that sounds fair enough . Wish you all the Best !


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I have a query regarding medicals . I got my and my wife's medicals done on Monday . I am not even sure that whether hospital has updated the results or not , as they are not very cooperative and refused to give me any information after saying that they will take maximum 4 days to upload the results . 

Today evening when I logged in Immiaccount the link for "Organize Health Check Exam" for my wife is not there any more and following message has replaced it 

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"


Organize your Health Checkup link is still appears under my name and when I go on following link 

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
And enter my details , I get following message along with my details being displayed .

HAP ID XXXXXX
Press the 'Print Information Sheet' button to retrieve your referral letter for the examination(s) you must complete as part of your visa application. You must take this letter with you to your examination. For a list of approved medical practitioners near you refer to the department's website. http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/

Any idea whats happening .

Regards 
PD


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have a query regarding medicals . I got my and my wife's medicals done on Monday . I am not even sure that whether hospital has updated the results or not , as they are not very cooperative and refused to give me any information after saying that they will take maximum 4 days to upload the results .
> 
> Today evening when I logged in Immiaccount the link for "Organize Health Check Exam" for my wife is not there any more and following message has replaced it
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> 
> Organize your Health Checkup link is still appears under my name and when I go on following link
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> And enter my details , I get following message along with my details being displayed .
> 
> HAP ID XXXXXX
> Press the 'Print Information Sheet' button to retrieve your referral letter for the examination(s) you must complete as part of your visa application. You must take this letter with you to your examination. For a list of approved medical practitioners near you refer to the department's website. http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/
> 
> Any idea whats happening .
> 
> Regards
> 
> Hello PD
> 
> Just do not panic. Check with hospital and explain them. Everything should be fine.
> 
> Enjoy your Vacation.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


----------



## prabhuranjan

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have a query regarding medicals . I got my and my wife's medicals done on Monday . I am not even sure that whether hospital has updated the results or not , as they are not very cooperative and refused to give me any information after saying that they will take maximum 4 days to upload the results .
> 
> Today evening when I logged in Immiaccount the link for "Organize Health Check Exam" for my wife is not there any more and following message has replaced it
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> 
> Organize your Health Checkup link is still appears under my name and when I go on following link
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> And enter my details , I get following message along with my details being displayed .
> 
> HAP ID XXXXXX
> Press the 'Print Information Sheet' button to retrieve your referral letter for the examination(s) you must complete as part of your visa application. You must take this letter with you to your examination. For a list of approved medical practitioners near you refer to the department's website. http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/
> 
> Any idea whats happening .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Means they are yet to upload your medicals. Wait for some more time and call the hospital and check whether they uploaded it

Visa189|261312 Dev.Prog|IELTS 7.5 |ACS:21Oct - Jan16|EOI: Jan31|Invite: Mar 10 |Lodge: 23 Mar|PCC:21 Apr|MED:Apr 10|CO:15 Apr|GRANT:!?
Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## dhawalswamy

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have a query regarding medicals . I got my and my wife's medicals done on Monday . I am not even sure that whether hospital has updated the results or not , as they are not very cooperative and refused to give me any information after saying that they will take maximum 4 days to upload the results .
> 
> Today evening when I logged in Immiaccount the link for "Organize Health Check Exam" for my wife is not there any more and following message has replaced it
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> 
> 
> Organize your Health Checkup link is still appears under my name and when I go on following link
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> And enter my details , I get following message along with my details being displayed .
> 
> HAP ID XXXXXX
> Press the 'Print Information Sheet' button to retrieve your referral letter for the examination(s) you must complete as part of your visa application. You must take this letter with you to your examination. For a list of approved medical practitioners near you refer to the department's website. http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/
> 
> Any idea whats happening .
> 
> Regards
> PD




We can identify from our end whether hospital uploaded the records or not.

go to your emedical client and open your medical application. there you will find two records, one for you and one for your wife. from there you can print information sheet.

if you can see complete in information sheet, it means hospital has uploaded the record.


----------



## AuzLover

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have a query regarding medicals . I got my and my wife's medicals done on Monday . I am not even sure that whether hospital has updated the results or not , as they are not very cooperative and refused to give me any information after saying that they will take maximum 4 days to upload the results .
> 
> Today evening when I logged in Immiaccount the link for "Organize Health Check Exam" for my wife is not there any more and following message has replaced it
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> 
> 
> Organize your Health Checkup link is still appears under my name and when I go on following link
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> And enter my details , I get following message along with my details being displayed .
> 
> HAP ID XXXXXX
> Press the 'Print Information Sheet' button to retrieve your referral letter for the examination(s) you must complete as part of your visa application. You must take this letter with you to your examination. For a list of approved medical practitioners near you refer to the department's website. http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/
> 
> Any idea whats happening .
> 
> Regards
> PD


your might not be uploaded by the hospital, even after upload we will be able to print the information sheet which contains photo and examinations entered by the hospital. no need to worry, wait for 1 or 2 days


----------



## dhawalswamy

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have a query regarding medicals . I got my and my wife's medicals done on Monday . I am not even sure that whether hospital has updated the results or not , as they are not very cooperative and refused to give me any information after saying that they will take maximum 4 days to upload the results .
> 
> Today evening when I logged in Immiaccount the link for "Organize Health Check Exam" for my wife is not there any more and following message has replaced it
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> 
> 
> Organize your Health Checkup link is still appears under my name and when I go on following link
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> And enter my details , I get following message along with my details being displayed .
> 
> HAP ID XXXXXX
> Press the 'Print Information Sheet' button to retrieve your referral letter for the examination(s) you must complete as part of your visa application. You must take this letter with you to your examination. For a list of approved medical practitioners near you refer to the department's website. http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/
> 
> Any idea whats happening .
> 
> Regards
> PD




You can also use this direct link to print information sheet

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## bobby82

Hello All,

I am claiming points for my wife, she has completed her IELTS and has positive ACS assesment for occupation on the SOL list. She has 6.5 years of experience of which ACS has deducted 4 years. Do I need to submit proof of employment for all the experience provided to ACS?
She has bank statements,pay slips and tax returns for the last 5 years. For the initial 1.5 years the salary was paid by cash only for the last month before she left the job the salary was deposited in the bank(statement is available) and few pay slips are available. The company has closed down 5 years ago. Since the salary was low she did not submit her IT returns. Will these proofs be sufficient for validating ACS letter.


Thanks in advance,
bobby


----------



## Arunvas

bobby82 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am claiming points for my wife, she has completed her IELTS and has positive ACS assesment for occupation on the SOL list. She has 6.5 years of experience of which ACS has deducted 4 years. Do I need to submit proof of employment for all the experience provided to ACS?
> She has bank statements,pay slips and tax returns for the last 5 years. For the initial 1.5 years the salary was paid by cash only for the last month before she left the job the salary was deposited in the bank(statement is available) and few pay slips are available. The company has closed down 5 years ago. Since the salary was low she did not submit her IT returns. Will these proofs be sufficient for validating ACS letter.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> bobby


Bobby, you may need proof ONLY for the period 'assessed' by ACS as relevant... however in your case they have deducted 4 yrs out of 6.5 yrs leaving you only 2.5 yrs, for which you CANNOT claim any points!

Hope this helps!


----------



## AuzLover

*
Grant!!!!!!!!!!! *:third: Thank you so much friends for your support. Overwhelmed with joy :lalala:. will post a details later.


----------



## rajajessie

AuzLover said:


> *
> Grant!!!!!!!!!!! *:third: Thank you so much friends for your support. Overwhelmed with joy :lalala:. will post a details later.


Congrats Buddy!
Have a well deserve celebration!


----------



## OZdream123

AuzLover said:


> *
> Grant!!!!!!!!!!! *:third: Thank you so much friends for your support. Overwhelmed with joy :lalala:. will post a details later.


Congratulation! I'm happy for you


----------



## bobby82

Arunvas said:


> Bobby, you may need proof ONLY for the period 'assessed' by ACS as relevant... however in your case they have deducted 4 yrs out of 6.5 yrs leaving you only 2.5 yrs, for which you CANNOT claim any points!
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks for the info Arun,we are not claiming any points for work experience as both of our skilled work experience is less than 3 years. I am worried about the documentation for supporting acs assessment for my wife for claiming spouse points.

Thankyou,
bobby


----------



## OZdream123

bobby82 said:


> Thanks for the info Arun,we are not claiming any points for work experience as both of our skilled work experience is less than 3 years. I am worried about the documentation for supporting acs assessment for my wife for claiming spouse points.
> 
> Thankyou,
> bobby


Don't worry about it.. You're ok.


----------



## Aus189visa

AuzLover said:


> Grant!!!!!!!!!!! :third: Thank you so much friends for your support. Overwhelmed with joy :lalala:. will post a details later.


Congrats. Enjoy.


----------



## Pame

AuzLover said:


> *
> Grant!!!!!!!!!!! *:third: Thank you so much friends for your support. Overwhelmed with joy :lalala:. will post a details later.


hi,

This is a great morning congrats.............


----------



## Bluegum2012

AuzLover said:


> *
> Grant!!!!!!!!!!! *:third: Thank you so much friends for your support. Overwhelmed with joy :lalala:. will post a details later.


Congratulations!!!! Already 4 down in this short week doesn't hurt if they issue few more grants this week. 

For you it's double Cheers AuzLover


----------



## prabhuranjan

AuzLover said:


> Grant!!!!!!!!!!! :third: Thank you so much friends for your support. Overwhelmed with joy :lalala:. will post a details later.


Happy for you... Congrats... All the best..

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## chiku2006

AuzLover said:


> Grant!!!!!!!!!!! :third: Thank you so much friends for your support. Overwhelmed with joy :lalala:. will post a details later.


A very good start of the day !!! Cherrs mate and all the best !!


----------



## kharelshishir

AuzLover said:


> Grant!!!!!!!!!!! :third: Thank you so much friends for your support. Overwhelmed with joy :lalala:. will post a details later.


Congrats my friends.
Eat drink be merry!!!

Please post your details


----------



## rohit1_sharma

AuzLover said:


> *
> Grant!!!!!!!!!!! *:third: Thank you so much friends for your support. Overwhelmed with joy :lalala:. will post a details later.


Excellent! Congratulations, Good to see some grants coming in!


----------



## OZdream123

rohit1_sharma said:


> Excellent! Congratulations, Good to see some grants coming in!


Hey rohit,

Any update from co?


----------



## OZdream123

AuzLover said:


> *
> Grant!!!!!!!!!!! *:third: Thank you so much friends for your support. Overwhelmed with joy :lalala:. will post a details later.


Hey buddy, I know you are busy going crazy with happiness, but a small Q.. Did your CO contact you about docs? Or did you just get a mail saying a CO got assigned?


----------



## AuzLover

OZdream123 said:


> Hey buddy, I know you are busy going crazy with happiness, but a small Q.. Did your CO contact you about docs? Or did you just get a mail saying a CO got assigned?


Hello OZdream123, Thank you for the wishes. Yes, CO asked for my birth certificate, spouse passport and language proof even though they were submitted online through immi.gov.au


----------



## rohit1_sharma

OZdream123 said:


> Hey rohit,
> 
> Any update from co?


Hi Ozdream123

Nothing so far, No CO allocation mail or anything else. I am already bored of waiting.

I see a lot of people who applied after me got CO assigned and were asked for some docs. Don't know if it's the front loading of my docs or some other reason that they haven't contacted me yet.


----------



## gkkumar

AuzLover said:


> *
> Grant!!!!!!!!!!! *:third: Thank you so much friends for your support. Overwhelmed with joy :lalala:. will post a details later.


Congratulations !! Excellent News !!


----------



## King_of_the_ring

auz lover:

which team ?


----------



## AuzLover

King_of_the_ring said:


> auz lover:
> 
> which team ?


Adelaide GSM Team 4


----------



## rifatja

Hi all,

I need your kind help. I would like to add additional applicant. in the payment type "debit card cannot be used for applications lodged by mail." does it mean surface mail or email loading to CO. 

Please I am waiting for this only other preparation completed.

Thanks in advance

Rifat


----------



## OZdream123

AuzLover said:


> Hello OZdream123, Thank you for the wishes. Yes, CO asked for my birth certificate, spouse passport and language proof even though they were submitted online through immi.gov.au


Thank you buddy.. Wish you a happy and successful life in kangaroo land..


----------



## OZdream123

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi Ozdream123
> 
> Nothing so far, No CO allocation mail or anything else. I am already bored of waiting.
> 
> I see a lot of people who applied after me got CO assigned and were asked for some docs. Don't know if it's the front loading of my docs or some other reason that they haven't contacted me yet.


Hah!! I thought front loading would speed it up!!

Anyway, wish you luck and I am also pretty bored, but still hopeful


----------



## praDe

AuzLover said:


> Adelaide GSM Team 4


Congratulations!!!!

I submitted my application on 12th March 2010 for 190. But still I didn't hear from a CO.


----------



## AuzLover

rohit1_sharma said:


> Excellent! Congratulations, Good to see some grants coming in!


Thank you rohit1_sharma!


----------



## AuzLover

chiku2006 said:


> A very good start of the day !!! Cherrs mate and all the best !!


thanks chiku2006!


----------



## AuzLover

Bluegum2012 said:


> Congratulations!!!! Already 4 down in this short week doesn't hurt if they issue few more grants this week.
> 
> For you it's double Cheers AuzLover


Thanks Bluegum2012!


----------



## AuzLover

rajajessie said:


> Congrats Buddy!
> Have a well deserve celebration!


Thank you rajajessie!


----------



## AuzLover

Pame said:


> hi,
> 
> This is a great morning congrats.............


thanks Pame!


----------



## AuzLover

prabhuranjan said:


> Happy for you... Congrats... All the best..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Thanks dear Prabhu!


----------



## AuzLover

Aus189visa said:


> Congrats. Enjoy.


thanks for the wishes Aus189visa


----------



## AuzLover

OZdream123 said:


> Congratulation! I'm happy for you


Thanks OZdream123!


----------



## AuzLover

kharelshishir said:


> Congrats my friends.
> Eat drink be merry!!!
> 
> Please post your details


thank you kharelshishir


----------



## koleth

Seniors,
Need a help.... 
Could any one please let me know what is the process for PCC in Bangalore?

*Is it that we have to get it done from Passport Office?* if yes then please pass me the link from where i can download the form for the same, let me know what documents do i need to carry while going & do i have to take an appointment.

or 

*Do i have to get this from Commissioner office?* if yes then please pass me the link from where i can download the form for the same and let me know the procedure please


----------



## SS70011005

koleth said:


> Seniors,
> Need a help....
> Could any one please let me know what is the process for PCC in Bangalore?
> 
> *Is it that we have to get it done from Passport Office?* if yes then please pass me the link from where i can download the form for the same, let me know what documents do i need to carry while going & do i have to take an appointment.
> 
> or
> 
> *Do i have to get this from Commissioner office?* if yes then please pass me the link from where i can download the form for the same and let me know the procedure please


You don't need any form for this. You just go to ministry of external affairs website (passportindia.gov.in). 

Login and fill the form for PCC, pay the fee, book your appointment and go to nearest passport seva kendra to collect it.

Couple of pointers:

If you are getting your PCC for the same address as your passport then you don't need any other document other than your passport. In case your address is different than your passport then check the link for documents required.

You'll get PCC on the same day if the address is same as your passport or else police verification will be done on your current address (which may take 3 weeks + 1 week for police to upload the data and then you can go and collect it from passport seva kendra).


----------



## koleth

SS70011005 said:


> You don't need any form for this. You just go to ministry of external affairs website (passportindia.gov.in).
> 
> Login and fill the form for PCC, pay the fee, book your appointment and go to nearest passport seva kendra to collect it.
> 
> Couple of pointers:
> 
> If you are getting your PCC for the same address as your passport then you don't need any other document other than your passport. In case your address is different than your passport then check the link for documents required.
> 
> You'll get PCC on the same day if the address is same as your passport or else police verification will be done on your current address (which may take 3 weeks + 1 week for police to upload the data and then you can go and collect it from passport seva kendra).


Thanks for the information.

In my wife's case the passport is issued in the present address itself, so she might get the PCC on the same day of application.

In my case passport address is kerala but current address is Bangalore, but i have got a Police Clearance letter from kerala SP office, will that be useful if i go with that to PSK to get the Bangalore PCC?


----------



## SS70011005

koleth said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> In my wife's case the passport is issued in the present address itself, so she might get the PCC on the same day of application.
> 
> In my case passport address is kerala but current address is Bangalore, but i have got a Police Clearance letter from kerala SP office, will that be useful if i go with that to PSK to get the Bangalore PCC?


You don't need to.. my address was different too from my passport address, I got it the same day. Don't complicate it much. PCC is anyway a character certificate and not address proof. Moreover, PCC will not have any address written on it.

Have you got your CO allocated? 190 / 189?


----------



## Matiko

Congratulations AuzLover! 

Is the Immiaccount updated immediately of the grant?? or the CO emails the grant notification? Or is it simultaneous. Thanks.


----------



## koleth

SS70011005 said:


> You don't need to.. my address was different too from my passport address, I got it the same day. Don't complicate it much. PCC is anyway a character certificate and not address proof. Moreover, PCC will not have any address written on it.
> 
> Have you got your CO allocated? 190 / 189?


Thanks for the info.

no, i have applied for EOI, but in different forum i have seen that PCC sometime take longer time, so i thought that will get that done.

Do we have to fix an appointment with PSK for PCC? I have seen somewhere that we can directly walkin to passport office(https://portal1.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/online/fetchRpoDetails?rpoName=Bangalore), if we can then where should we make the payment.


----------



## visakar

AuzLover said:


> thank you kharelshishir


Congrats AuzLover.


----------



## AuzLover

Matiko said:


> Congratulations AuzLover!
> 
> Is the Immiaccount updated immediately of the grant?? or the CO emails the grant notification? Or is it simultaneous. Thanks.


Thank you Matiko..

Both, processing changed to Grant letter	24 Apr 2014	Letter Created	View grant letter in immi accounr


----------



## AuzLover

visakar said:


> Congrats AuzLover.


Thanks visakar :dance:


----------



## Matiko

AuzLover said:


> Thank you Matiko..
> 
> Both, processing changed to Grant letter	24 Apr 2014	Letter Created	View grant letter in immi accounr


Thank you! Looking forward to see this notification on my Immiaccount soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## luckyduck12

*Link to Complete character assessment pariculars come up*

Hi guys,

My application is still Processing however yesterday a Link to Complete character assessment particulars came up. It wasn't there since the beginning.

Does that mean I have CO now?

Thanks


----------



## Matiko

luckyduck12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My application is still Processing however yesterday a Link to Complete character assessment particulars came up. It wasn't there since the beginning.
> 
> Does that mean I have CO now?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, i believe you have been allocated a CO now.


----------



## mamunvega

i can see 189ers on great move...but slow & painful Grant for 190ers...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## knightsword

Hi all, 

Summary of my visa application: 
2007: submitted skill-independent visa. 
2009: This application was pooled.
2009: Submitted skill Australian sponsored visa and still waiting for case officer until now !!!
2010: Received cap and cease notification for skill-independent visa. Application fee already returned in Dec. 2010 by DIAC


10 Dec 2013: Get state nomination approval from Western Australia for subclass 190 visa
24 Dec 2013: Visa application submitted online (including PCC)
28 Feb 2014: Case officer (Team Brisbane) requests to fill in form 80
08 Mar 2014: Form 80 submitted
19 Mar 2014: Additional information requested by Adelaide Team ( As i know, this team deals with cap and cease visa.) 
20 Mar 2014: All answers submitted
2 Apr 2014: Send email to CO as about process of visa
9 Apr 2014: CO reply: wait but did not specify any reason
STILL WAITING NOW...

all health checks have been cleared. I do not know what is happening and why I have to wait and wait... Do you have any advice or idea about my case. Thank a lot.


----------



## manmvk

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have a query regarding medicals . I got my and my wife's medicals done on Monday . I am not even sure that whether hospital has updated the results or not , as they are not very cooperative and refused to give me any information after saying that they will take maximum 4 days to upload the results .
> 
> Today evening when I logged in Immiaccount the link for "Organize Health Check Exam" for my wife is not there any more and following message has replaced it
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> 
> 
> Organize your Health Checkup link is still appears under my name and when I go on following link
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> And enter my details , I get following message along with my details being displayed .
> 
> HAP ID XXXXXX
> Press the 'Print Information Sheet' button to retrieve your referral letter for the examination(s) you must complete as part of your visa application. You must take this letter with you to your examination. For a list of approved medical practitioners near you refer to the department's website. http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/panel-doctors/
> 
> Any idea whats happening .
> 
> Regards
> PD


It means "Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection". All the best!...


----------



## tuba

Hi everyone,

We got the grant finally


----------



## SS70011005

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got the grant finally


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## AuzLover

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got the grant finally


Congrats tuba..


----------



## rajemailid

Congrats & go for the party tonight!!!!. Btw how many visa you have applied in your application? To understand if the number of dependents deter CO for grant. I have 3 dependents and I don't see any CO assigned eventhough all docs pre-loaded.



AuzLover said:


> *
> Grant!!!!!!!!!!! *:third: Thank you so much friends for your support. Overwhelmed with joy :lalala:. will post a details later.


----------



## visakar

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got the grant finally


Congrats buddy.


----------



## AuzLover

rajemailid said:


> Congrats & go for the party tonight!!!!. Btw how many visa you have applied in your application? To understand if the number of dependents deter CO for grant. I have 3 dependents and I don't see any CO assigned eventhough all docs pre-loaded.


Thank you rajemailid for the wishes. I applied for myself and my spouse


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I again need some help to understand whats happening with my medicals.
As I mentioned before , I got the medicals done on Monday for me and my wife.

In my immiaccount "Organize you health..... " has disappeared for my wife and is replaced by " No further checks ..... " . 
Is it safe to assume that meds are cleared for my wife?

Under my name "organize your health exam...." Is still there . When I click on it , my details are displayed along with my HAP ID . On the bottom of the same page there is a link which says "Print your referal letter" . 

When I click on it , a screen pops up and my photograph which was taken during the meds is attached to it and shows following information 

Chest Xray : Completed
HIV : Incomplete 
Medical Examination : Incomplete

I was wondering why hospital will upload the results in bits and pieces . Any idea whats going on. 

Regards
PD


----------



## prseeker

Congrats Auzlover , Very happy for you . Best of luck and don't put thr beer mug down for atleast 1 week  

I just logged in thats also from phone hence the delay in getting the good news


----------



## l0nglive

hi, I have quick question. 
I'm planning to include my girl friend in the application. We are working on getting IELTS and CPA skill assessment. I have 2 foundational subjects to go, while she needs IELTS 7. We are hoping to complete these soon to aim for 60 point mark including partner skill. We plan to register marriage within this year, just for immigration purpose. Wedding will be held later in 2015.

Regarding marriage relationship, is getting a certificate is enough? (Provided that my girl friend's skill is assessed positive with IELTS). 

Has anyone have problems with bringing wife as dependence on 189 Visa? Would DIAC go hard on joint application? I heard that they are strict on Partner visa, requiring tons of documentation and witness.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## SS70011005

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I again need some help to understand whats happening with my medicals.
> As I mentioned before , I got the medicals done on Monday for me and my wife.
> 
> In my immiaccount "Organize you health..... " has disappeared for my wife and is replaced by " No further checks ..... " .
> Is it safe to assume that meds are cleared for my wife?
> 
> Under my name "organize your health exam...." Is still there . When I click on it , my details are displayed along with my HAP ID . On the bottom of the same page there is a link which says "Print your referal letter" .
> 
> When I click on it , a screen pops up and my photograph which was taken during the meds is attached to it and shows following information
> 
> Chest Xray : Completed
> HIV : Incomplete
> Medical Examination : Incomplete
> 
> I was wondering why hospital will upload the results in bits and pieces . Any idea whats going on.
> 
> Regards
> PD


Did you check on eMedical website? This status is appearing in your appllication page?


----------



## ashish1137

i have a question about India PCC. I stay in Chandigarh, shifted into our own accomodation in April 2012 but did not get any proofs made on this address. When I book for PCC online: Its asks if your passport address is same as PCC address; to hich I should answer no, then it asks for some documents. The problem is that I have no document. My mother has all proofs on this address but I do not have. Is their any solution to this?

Regards


----------



## SS70011005

Hi guys,

Just checked my application. It says "No Health Check Required for this applicant" for me, my wife and my daughter. Does this mean a case officer has been assigned, as till yesterday, the status was showing "Organize your Health-check"?


----------



## l0nglive

SS70011005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just checked my application. It says "No Health Check Required for this applicant" for me, my wife and my daughter. Does this mean a case officer has been assigned, as till yesterday, the status was showing "Organize your Health-check"?


I heard that we are required to do health check only after being assign a case officer?


----------



## SS70011005

l0nglive said:


> I heard that we are required to do health check only after being assign a case officer?


Nope you can get it done before your case officer gets assigned... it says on their website.


----------



## Redtape

ashish1137 said:


> i have a question about India PCC. I stay in Chandigarh, shifted into our own accomodation in April 2012 but did not get any proofs made on this address. When I book for PCC online: Its asks if your passport address is same as PCC address; to hich I should answer no, then it asks for some documents. The problem is that I have no document. My mother has all proofs on this address but I do not have. Is their any solution to this?
> 
> Regards


As your passport contains parents names which covers your stay @ old address. Do carry those docs registered against your parents whilst you are visiting the PCC. 
When it comes to the new place you should have some piece of document to prove that you are currently living in that address.Anyway there would be an enquiry so I don't see any probs in your case.

Cheers.


----------



## dhawalswamy

AuzLover said:


> Adelaide GSM Team 4



Congrat buddy...... 

What are the initials of CO?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I again need some help to understand whats happening with my medicals.
> As I mentioned before , I got the medicals done on Monday for me and my wife.
> 
> In my immiaccount "Organize you health..... " has disappeared for my wife and is replaced by " No further checks ..... " .
> Is it safe to assume that meds are cleared for my wife?
> 
> Under my name "organize your health exam...." Is still there . When I click on it , my details are displayed along with my HAP ID . On the bottom of the same page there is a link which says "Print your referal letter" .
> 
> When I click on it , a screen pops up and my photograph which was taken during the meds is attached to it and shows following information
> 
> Chest Xray : Completed
> HIV : Incomplete
> Medical Examination : Incomplete
> 
> I was wondering why hospital will upload the results in bits and pieces . Any idea whats going on.
> 
> Regards
> PD


You need to speak to the coordinator at the Hospital to completely upload your results. Happened with me in Bangalore Fortis and I had to followup for 3-4 days and then everything was submitted and the status changed to completed for all three tests.


----------



## NarenMis

Dear All,

If we use ImmiAccount online portal for visa application, then it is not required to fill-in any form manually except for any correction. Please reply.

*MSA ES (233914) :* 25-Jul-2013; *IELTS :* 29-Aug-2013, *L*-8,*R*-7,*W*-7.5,*S*-7, *EOI(65 points)* : as on 18-Sep-2014; *Invite for 189* : 24-Mar-2014; *ApplicationLodge* : 4-Apr-2014, *PCC *: 09-Apr-2014; *Med *: Pending ; *CO *: Pending; *Visa Grant :* NA


----------



## dhawalswamy

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I again need some help to understand whats happening with my medicals.
> As I mentioned before , I got the medicals done on Monday for me and my wife.
> 
> In my immiaccount "Organize you health..... " has disappeared for my wife and is replaced by " No further checks ..... " .
> Is it safe to assume that meds are cleared for my wife?
> 
> Under my name "organize your health exam...." Is still there . When I click on it , my details are displayed along with my HAP ID . On the bottom of the same page there is a link which says "Print your referal letter" .
> 
> When I click on it , a screen pops up and my photograph which was taken during the meds is attached to it and shows following information
> 
> Chest Xray : Completed
> HIV : Incomplete
> Medical Examination : Incomplete
> 
> I was wondering why hospital will upload the results in bits and pieces . Any idea whats going on.
> 
> Regards
> PD




dont worry dear... even my hospital took 5 days to upload reports and that too were done piecemeal.....


----------



## dhawalswamy

NarenMis said:


> Dear All,
> 
> If we use ImmiAccount online portal for visa application, then it is not required to fill-in any form manually except for any correction. Please reply.
> 
> *MSA ES (233914) :* 25-Jul-2013; *IELTS :* 29-Aug-2013, *L*-8,*R*-7,*W*-7.5,*S*-7, *EOI(65 points)* : as on 18-Sep-2014; *Invite for 189* : 24-Mar-2014; *ApplicationLodge* : 4-Apr-2014, *PCC *: 09-Apr-2014; *Med *: Pending ; *CO *: Pending; *Visa Grant :* NA


form 80 amd form 1221 needs to be filled manually and scan copy needs to be uploaded


----------



## dhawalswamy

l0nglive said:


> hi, I have quick question.
> I'm planning to include my girl friend in the application. We are working on getting IELTS and CPA skill assessment. I have 2 foundational subjects to go, while she needs IELTS 7. We are hoping to complete these soon to aim for 60 point mark including partner skill. We plan to register marriage within this year, just for immigration purpose. Wedding will be held later in 2015.
> 
> Regarding marriage relationship, is getting a certificate is enough? (Provided that my girl friend's skill is assessed positive with IELTS).
> 
> Has anyone have problems with bringing wife as dependence on 189 Visa? Would DIAC go hard on joint application? I heard that they are strict on Partner visa, requiring tons of documentation and witness.
> 
> Thanks for any input.



there's not a problem in getting wife's visa as dependent. if after marriage you can apply for inputting your spouses names in passport, it would help.

else marriage certificate is enough. some people are asked to provide additional proofs, such as wedding invitation card, wedding photographs, etc.

it depends on CO, what he/she wants to verify...


----------



## SS70011005

SS70011005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just checked my application. It says "No Health Check Required for this applicant" for me, my wife and my daughter. Does this mean a case officer has been assigned, as till yesterday, the status was showing "Organize your Health-check"?


Guys, pls reply what does it mean? Has the case officer been allocated?


----------



## Alnaibii

SS70011005 said:


> Guys, pls reply what does it mean? Has the case officer been allocated?


Did you do Medicals?
If you did, it means that Medical center uploaded the results to DIBP.
It doesn't mean CO was allocated.


----------



## Alnaibii

dhawalswamy said:


> form 80 amd form 1221 needs to be filled manually and scan copy needs to be uploaded


Where did you get that info? You can fill it on the computer, only signature has to be scanned.


----------



## SS70011005

Alnaibii said:


> Did you do Medicals?
> If you did, it means that Medical center uploaded the results to DIBP.
> It doesn't mean CO was allocated.


But eMedical website showed that medicals were submitted to DIBP 2 weeks back. Why is it that the status in my application changed just today? Just wondering. 

Does this mean that DIBP also takes their own sweet time to upload medicals before any of the migration team starts looking into your application?


----------



## ashish1137

Redtape said:


> As your passport contains parents names which covers your stay @ old address. Do carry those docs registered against your parents whilst you are visiting the PCC.
> When it comes to the new place you should have some piece of document to prove that you are currently living in that address.Anyway there would be an enquiry so I don't see any probs in your case.
> 
> Cheers.


thnx for replying. my mother got all her documents made on new address. so what you are saying is 
1. that i can use those documents for my pcc.
2. does my spouse and kids pcc covered under same pcc or i have to log a seperate pcc for them. 

Regards
Ashish


----------



## Alnaibii

There is a Medical thread here, and it explains that this medical feature is not very well implemented in Immiaccount. It shows various error messages from time to time.


----------



## Redtape

SS70011005 said:


> But eMedical website showed that medicals were submitted to DIBP 2 weeks back. Why is it that the status in my application changed just today? Just wondering.
> 
> Does this mean that DIBP also takes their own sweet time to upload medicals before any of the migration team starts looking into your application?


Once your results were uploaded by the clinic, DIBP will have their own medical crew to finalize the grading (which is the final stage in medicals) and after this your CO can look into the results.

However, I think it could be a temporary glitch in the system try to login latter and check the status again.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi Ozdream123
> 
> Nothing so far, No CO allocation mail or anything else. I am already bored of waiting.
> 
> I see a lot of people who applied after me got CO assigned and were asked for some docs. Don't know if it's the front loading of my docs or some other reason that they haven't contacted me yet.


Hi Rohit,

Same boat as you, just that I've lodged my visa almost a month earlier than you. I too am frustrated watching others who have lodged after me, being assigned a CO and some also the grant.

But then nevertheless, just praying hard that we both receive direct grants atleast by the 1st week of May 2014.

So keep the faith mate. All the best to both of us.


----------



## Redtape

ashish1137 said:


> thnx for replying. my mother got all her documents made on new address. so what you are saying is
> 1. that i can use those documents for my pcc.
> 2. does my spouse and kids pcc covered under same pcc or i have to log a seperate pcc for them.
> 
> Regards
> Ashish


B4 going any further let me ask you one question

Do you have an active bank account in your name? If so which address it has currently?

Rgrds.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Neville Smith said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> Same boat as you, just that I've lodged my visa almost a month earlier than you. I too am frustrated watching others who have lodged after me, being assigned a CO and some also the grant.
> 
> But then nevertheless, just praying hard that we both receive direct grants atleast by the 1st week of May 2014.
> 
> So keep the faith mate. All the best to both of us.


Thanks Mate. Wish you all the best for your application. Hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## AuzLover

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I again need some help to understand whats happening with my medicals.
> As I mentioned before , I got the medicals done on Monday for me and my wife.
> 
> In my immiaccount "Organize you health..... " has disappeared for my wife and is replaced by " No further checks ..... " .
> Is it safe to assume that meds are cleared for my wife?
> 
> Under my name "organize your health exam...." Is still there . When I click on it , my details are displayed along with my HAP ID . On the bottom of the same page there is a link which says "Print your referal letter" .
> 
> When I click on it , a screen pops up and my photograph which was taken during the meds is attached to it and shows following information
> 
> Chest Xray : Completed
> HIV : Incomplete
> Medical Examination : Incomplete
> 
> I was wondering why hospital will upload the results in bits and pieces . Any idea whats going on.
> 
> Regards
> PD


dont worry, this is normal, Blood and Urine tests might take time, i mean they might need time to upload those test results.


----------



## SS70011005

Redtape said:


> Once your results were uploaded by the clinic, DIBP will have their own medical crew to finalize the grading (which is the final stage in medicals) and after this your CO can look into the results.
> 
> However, I think it could be a temporary glitch in the system try to login latter and check the status again.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Dude you are scaring me..


----------



## AuzLover

prseeker said:


> Congrats Auzlover , Very happy for you . Best of luck and don't put thr beer mug down for atleast 1 week
> 
> I just logged in thats also from phone hence the delay in getting the good news


No Problem prseeker, Thanks for the wishes!


----------



## AuzLover

SS70011005 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just checked my application. It says "No Health Check Required for this applicant" for me, my wife and my daughter. Does this mean a case officer has been assigned, as till yesterday, the status was showing "Organize your Health-check"?


doesnt mean that CO is assigned, it means that DIAC received your medical reports


----------



## SS70011005

AuzLover said:


> doesnt mean that CO is assigned, it means that DIAC received your medical reports


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## AuzLover

dhawalswamy said:


> Congrat buddy......
> 
> What are the initials of CO?


Thanks dhawalswamy  CO was SH, from team 4 Adelaide


----------



## AuzLover

NarenMis said:


> Dear All,
> 
> If we use ImmiAccount online portal for visa application, then it is not required to fill-in any form manually except for any correction. Please reply.
> 
> *MSA ES (233914) :* 25-Jul-2013; *IELTS :* 29-Aug-2013, *L*-8,*R*-7,*W*-7.5,*S*-7, *EOI(65 points)* : as on 18-Sep-2014; *Invite for 189* : 24-Mar-2014; *ApplicationLodge* : 4-Apr-2014, *PCC *: 09-Apr-2014; *Med *: Pending ; *CO *: Pending; *Visa Grant :* NA


You need to fill form 80, you can fill all pages except the signature page online, take a print of signature page, sign it, scan it and add it to other pages


----------



## Redtape

SS70011005 said:


> Dude you are scaring me..


Na nothing to get scared my friend it will take not more than one or two days to finalize. However, as you have said yours was fine previously I presume it's only the system glitch nothing to worry.

I only came to know this coz one of my close friend had gone through this. It took him 1 day.

Cheers


----------



## SS70011005

Redtape said:


> Na nothing to get scared my friend it will take not more than one or two days to finalize. However, as you have said yours was fine previously I presume it's only the system glitch nothing to worry.
> 
> I only came to know this coz one of my close friend had gone through this. It took him 1 day.
> 
> Cheers


I checked the immi account just now and the status is still the same "No health check examinations are required for the applicant". 

I guess you are right, its just that DIBP has received the medicals and have given their views (the common wealth medical officer, I guess) but no CO has looked into it yet as the status against "Evidence of Health" is still showing "Recommended".


----------



## l0nglive

dhawalswamy said:


> there's not a problem in getting wife's visa as dependent. if after marriage you can apply for inputting your spouses names in passport, it would help.
> 
> else marriage certificate is enough. some people are asked to provide additional proofs, such as wedding invitation card, wedding photographs, etc.
> 
> it depends on CO, what he/she wants to verify...


Thanks for reply. the point is, we are not holding wedding ceremony. If the CO dig further, we would be @!#!ed up. 

Do any of you need to provide additional proofs for including partner in the application? Is marriage certificate sufficient?


----------



## Ozbabe

AuzLover said:


> *
> Grant!!!!!!!!!!! *:third: Thank you so much friends for your support. Overwhelmed with joy :lalala:. will post a details later.


Congrats!


----------



## Ozbabe

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got the grant finally


Way to go. Have a great Oz life.


----------



## dhawalswamy

Alnaibii said:


> Where did you get that info? You can fill it on the computer, only signature has to be scanned.




Word manually in my previous post doesn't mean that it has to be filled by pen. Manually means to be downloaded, typed, printed, signed and scanned.

I thought that the person is asking, whether if applies online, then any other form needs to be submitted or not.


----------



## Alnaibii

l0nglive said:


> Thanks for reply. the point is, we are not holding wedding ceremony. If the CO dig further, we would be @!#!ed up.
> 
> Do any of you need to provide additional proofs for including partner in the application? Is marriage certificate sufficient?


Marriage certificate is enough if you married more than a year ago. If not, more proof will be needed.


----------



## dhawalswamy

ashish1137 said:


> thnx for replying. my mother got all her documents made on new address. so what you are saying is
> 1. that i can use those documents for my pcc.
> 2. does my spouse and kids pcc covered under same pcc or i have to log a seperate pcc for them.
> 
> Regards
> Ashish



PCC is for the individual. There's nothing like family PCC, hence you need to get PCC for each applicant.


----------



## dhawalswamy

l0nglive said:


> Thanks for reply. the point is, we are not holding wedding ceremony. If the CO dig further, we would be @!#!ed up.
> 
> Do any of you need to provide additional proofs for including partner in the application? Is marriage certificate sufficient?




Yes Alnaibii is correct. If relationship period of husband and wife, is less than a year, they ask for additional proof.

Even if you dont keep a wedding ceremony, just wear wedding clothes and get some snaps with your family and friends.... It wont cost you much...

Its easy to change residential address in driving license and bank accounts on the basis of marriage certificates. Get those address changed and you have two more proof to submit.


----------



## dhawalswamy

AuzLover said:


> You need to fill form 80, you can fill all pages except the signature page online, take a print of signature page, sign it, scan it and add it to other pages




By the way AuzLover, from where are you exactly in India?
When are you planning to leave for Australia and to which city you are heading to?


----------



## Alnaibii

By additional proof I mean proof that your relationship is longer than a year.


----------



## dhawalswamy

Alnaibii said:


> By additional proof I mean proof that your relationship is longer than a year.


Don't they allow couples having marriage period less than a year ?


----------



## wangqiubloke

hi guys, a newbie here
congratulations to all visa grantees!
i myself am waiting for a CO. i lodged visa 189 for me and my family last month.

i noticed that in immiaccount, the status of some items in the checklist changed from "Recommended" to "Not Required"; for instance - for proof of Australian qualifications (i didn't study in Aus) and for English language ability proof for my child (he is 2 yrs old).
could this mean that someone is already looking at our application?

thanks
all the best to everyone!


----------



## rohit1_sharma

wangqiubloke said:


> hi guys, a newbie here
> congratulations to all visa grantees!
> i myself am waiting for a CO. i lodged visa 189 for me and my family last month.
> 
> i noticed that in immiaccount, the status of some items in the checklist changed from "Recommended" to "Not Required"; for instance - for proof of Australian qualifications (i didn't study in Aus) and for English language ability proof for my child (he is 2 yrs old).
> could this mean that someone is already looking at our application?
> 
> thanks
> all the best to everyone!


Welcome to the Forum.

There is no specific way to know if someone is looking at your application or not unless you receive any communication from the Case Officer. So until then just sitback and relax. Also please share your timeline.


----------



## dhawalswamy

Alnaibii said:


> By additional proof I mean proof that your relationship is longer than a year.




I think, if couple is married, then condition of year is not applied. But if couple is in defacto relationship, then it has to be proved that they are in relation for 6 or 12 months.


----------



## wangqiubloke

thanks, rohit_sharma !
i dont know how to update my signature yet. i'll figure it out.

anyway, here's what i remember:
occupation code 261311 analyst programmer
EOI invitation - march 10
Visa 189 submission - march 14
all documents uploaded - april 14


----------



## dhawalswamy

wangqiubloke said:


> thanks, rohit_sharma !
> i dont know how to update my signature yet. i'll figure it out.
> 
> anyway, here's what i remember:
> occupation code 261311 analyst programmer
> EOI invitation - march 10
> Visa 189 submission - march 14
> all documents uploaded - april 14




just look in menu for QUICK LINKS and click on EDIT SIGNATURE


----------



## Nishant Dundas

dhawalswamy said:


> I think, if couple is married, then condition of year is not applied. But if couple is in defacto relationship, then it has to be proved that they are in relation for 6 or 12 months.


Yes you are right!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## AuzLover

dhawalswamy said:


> By the way AuzLover, from where are you exactly in India?
> When are you planning to leave for Australia and to which city you are heading to?


Swamy, Didnt decide anything , could someone please advise me on following?

1. Which is the best place for software engineers to land? i know sydney is, but its expensive to live in
2. Which state have good climate when compared to others?
3. I never traveled through air, which airlines is the cheapest but still good enough?


----------



## prseeker

rohit1_sharma said:


> You need to speak to the coordinator at the Hospital to completely upload your results. Happened with me in Bangalore Fortis and I had to followup for 3-4 days and then everything was submitted and the status changed to completed for all three tests.





dhawalswamy said:


> dont worry dear... even my hospital took 5 days to upload reports and that too were done piecemeal.....


Thanks Guys . I called the hospital and told them that my results are not uploaded whereas my wife's medicals are already uploaded . Staff told me that they have already uploaded the results and I should wait for 2-3 days . 

I asked them that if my tests are OK and is there anything to be worried about , to this they simply answered that they can not tell me anything about the results and I should call the embassy if I need any information on same . Anyone had similar experience with hospitals ? I find that really weird and it added to my stress !

I checked my immiaccount 5 minutes back and now "Organize u r health exam " is disappeared from under my name as well . And is replaced by same " No further ...." 

When I check on 
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

All the 3 tests show as completed . 

CO is not assigned to my case yet , so whenever a CO is assigned only then my medicals will be cleared or referred ? Hospital is tight lipped on my tests and CO is also not assigned , does that mean I have to wait for a CO to know status of my meds?


----------



## ehsanm

AuzLover said:


> Swamy, Didnt decide anything , could someone please advise me on following?
> 
> 1. Which is the best place for software engineers to land? i know sydney is, but its expensive to live in
> 2. Which state have good climate when compared to others?
> 3. I never traveled through air, which airlines is the cheapest but still good enough?



Congrats,

Well living cost in sydney is far cheeper and the number of IT jobs are higher.

Other option you can take is Melbourne, but i herd there are a lot of mugging issues.

Congrats on the grant ... i am also near your dates , please do pray for me 

Hoping to catch up with you in OZ land.:hungry:


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Thanks Guys . I called the hospital and told them that my results are not uploaded whereas my wife's medicals are already uploaded . Staff told me that they have already uploaded the results and I should wait for 2-3 days .
> 
> I asked them that if my tests are OK and is there anything to be worried about , to this they simply answered that they can not tell me anything about the results and I should call the embassy if I need any information on same . Anyone had similar experience with hospitals ? I find that really weird and it added to my stress !
> 
> I checked my immiaccount 5 minutes back and now "Organize u r health exam " is disappeared from under my name as well . And is replaced by same " No further ...."
> 
> When I check on
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> All the 3 tests show as completed .
> 
> CO is not assigned to my case yet , so whenever a CO is assigned only then my medicals will be cleared or referred ? Hospital is tight lipped on my tests and CO is also not assigned , does that mean I have to wait for a CO to know status of my meds?


Hello Brother

Congratulations on Completing medicals.

Yes, hospitals, in general does not give any details on test report. We need to wait till CO, but do not worry, You will not have any issues because i know you play safe....LOL..

How about other documents uploading and Indian status ??? 

Enjoy your vacation and Come back soon buddy, i am alone here on a weekend.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

battulas78 said:


> Hello Brother
> 
> Congratulations on Completing medicals.
> 
> Yes, hospitals, in general does not give any details on test report. We need to wait till CO, but do not worry, You will not have any issues because i know you play safe....LOL..
> 
> How about other documents uploading and Indian status ???
> 
> Enjoy your vacation and Come back soon buddy, i am alone here on a weekend.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


I meant Indian PCC status...pheww


----------



## dhawalswamy

AuzLover said:


> Swamy, Didnt decide anything , could someone please advise me on following?
> 
> 1. Which is the best place for software engineers to land? i know sydney is, but its expensive to live in
> 2. Which state have good climate when compared to others?
> 3. I never traveled through air, which airlines is the cheapest but still good enough?




I am a chartered accountant and hence never searched for jobs of software engineers. Better go through Seek.com.au and find which area shows good number of jobs for your field. Sydney is expensive, but I think salaries will also be higher. 

Climate-wise Mel is better than Syd.

From India, malaysian airlines, singapore airlines, cathay pacific, indian airlines are having flights to sydney or melbourne. better take singapore-malaysia route, it takes less time and less gap between connecting flights.

regarding prices sometimes malaysian is cheaper and sometimes other airline.


----------



## dhawalswamy

prseeker said:


> Thanks Guys . I called the hospital and told them that my results are not uploaded whereas my wife's medicals are already uploaded . Staff told me that they have already uploaded the results and I should wait for 2-3 days .
> 
> I asked them that if my tests are OK and is there anything to be worried about , to this they simply answered that they can not tell me anything about the results and I should call the embassy if I need any information on same . Anyone had similar experience with hospitals ? I find that really weird and it added to my stress !
> 
> I checked my immiaccount 5 minutes back and now "Organize u r health exam " is disappeared from under my name as well . And is replaced by same " No further ...."
> 
> When I check on
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> All the 3 tests show as completed .
> 
> CO is not assigned to my case yet , so whenever a CO is assigned only then my medicals will be cleared or referred ? Hospital is tight lipped on my tests and CO is also not assigned , does that mean I have to wait for a CO to know status of my meds?




No ways dear. Wait till CO is allotted.


----------



## prseeker

battulas78 said:


> Hello Brother
> 
> Congratulations on Completing medicals.
> 
> Yes, hospitals, in general does not give any details on test report. We need to wait till CO, but do not worry, You will not have any issues because i know you play safe....LOL..
> 
> How about other documents uploading and Indian status ???
> 
> Enjoy your vacation and Come back soon buddy, i am alone here on a weekend.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


But I read here that people called back to hospital to know about the results and they were told whatever the results were . 

Damn my beer came out from my nose after reading that safe player comment .




battulas78 said:


> I meant Indian PCC status...pheww


No Indian PCC yet , Indian and US PCC are pending other than that I have uploaded most of the docs.


dhawalswamy said:


> No ways dear. Wait till CO is allotted.


Damn ..so I have to stay in same stress mode till the time CO is allocated ? Is it normal for hospitals to not give out the results ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

prseeker said:


> But I read here that people called back to hospital to know about the results and they were told whatever the results were .
> 
> Damn my beer came out from my nose after reading that safe player comment .
> 
> 
> 
> No Indian PCC yet , Indian and US PCC are pending other than that I have uploaded most of the docs.
> 
> 
> Damn ..so I have to stay in same stress mode till the time CO is allocated ? Is it normal for hospitals to not give out the results ?


Just Chillax prseeker,

You are taking too much stress, that way you won't enjoy your beer.

Hospitals are not supposed to disclose the medical results as it's an instruction from the DIBP, so it's normal.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

dhawalswamy said:


> I am a chartered accountant and hence never searched for jobs of software engineers. Better go through Seek.com.au and find which area shows good number of jobs for your field. Sydney is expensive, but I think salaries will also be higher.
> 
> Climate-wise Mel is better than Syd.
> 
> From India, malaysian airlines, singapore airlines, cathay pacific, indian airlines are having flights to sydney or melbourne. better take singapore-malaysia route, it takes less time and less gap between connecting flights.
> 
> regarding prices sometimes malaysian is cheaper and sometimes other airline.


I know it might sound weird but I will definitely avoid Malaysian Airlines after 2 incidents in last 1 month.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> But I read here that people called back to hospital to know about the results and they were told whatever the results were .
> 
> Damn my beer came out from my nose after reading that safe player comment .
> 
> 
> 
> No Indian PCC yet , Indian and US PCC are pending other than that I have uploaded most of the docs.
> 
> 
> Damn ..so I have to stay in same stress mode till the time CO is allocated ? Is it normal for hospitals to not give out the results ?


Dude,

I am not as expert here as other guys on Australian visa but I have very rich experience dealing with Canadian Immigration process. Their health checkup partner clinics are bound to NOT disclose medical results to the client. I see no reason to believe why it would be otherwise with Australian DIBP. Those who could get the reply about their medical test results being normal or not could do so only because of the leniency of the person they spoke to.


----------



## AuzLover

dhawalswamy said:


> I am a chartered accountant and hence never searched for jobs of software engineers. Better go through Seek.com.au and find which area shows good number of jobs for your field. Sydney is expensive, but I think salaries will also be higher.
> 
> Climate-wise Mel is better than Syd.
> 
> From India, malaysian airlines, singapore airlines, cathay pacific, indian airlines are having flights to sydney or melbourne. better take singapore-malaysia route, it takes less time and less gap between connecting flights.
> 
> regarding prices sometimes malaysian is cheaper and sometimes other airline.


Thanks swamy for the response


----------



## AuzLover

ehsanm said:


> Congrats,
> 
> Well living cost in sydney is far cheeper and the number of IT jobs are higher.
> 
> Other option you can take is Melbourne, but i herd there are a lot of mugging issues.
> 
> Congrats on the grant ... i am also near your dates , please do pray for me
> 
> Hoping to catch up with you in OZ land.:hungry:


Thank you ehsanm! My prayers are with you all, I wish you all a grant, thats why still sticking on to this forum to help you people even after getting a grant.


----------



## chiku2006

AuzLover said:


> Thank you ehsanm! My prayers are with you all, I wish you all a grant, thats why still sticking on to this forum to help you people even after getting a grant.


AuzLover please share your timeline! I


----------



## blehill

Dear All,

I got ACT SS and invited for 190 VISA Application. 

Due to some unavoidable reasons I am unable to apply right now :'(. My VISA invitation will be expired on May 15th (after 60 days).

But as ACT SS is valid till 3 months will I get another invitation automatically? or I have to contact ACT Team?

Or I won't get invitation anymore!

Please help.....


----------



## mainak

if you dont act - then you will loose this 190 - nobody can extend an invitation - hence if you still want 190 then you have to reapply


----------



## AuzLover

chiku2006 said:


> AuzLover please share your timeline! I


Software Engineer-261313 || ACS +ve: Sep 3,2013 || IELTS-8.5-7-7-7: Jan 31,2014 || EOI: Jan 31,2014 || Invitation: March 10, 2014 ||Visa Lodged: March 13, 2014 || Medicals: March 29, 2014 || PCC: March 31, 2014 || CO Allocation: April 09, 2014 || Grant: April 24, 2014 

chiku, its in my signature as well


----------



## chiku2006

AuzLover said:


> Software Engineer-261313 || ACS +ve: Sep 3,2013 || IELTS-8.5-7-7-7: Jan 31,2014 || EOI: Jan 31,2014 || Invitation: March 10, 2014 ||Visa Lodged: March 13, 2014 || Medicals: March 29, 2014 || PCC: March 31, 2014 || CO Allocation: April 09, 2014 || Grant: April 24, 2014
> 
> chiku, its in my signature as well


Sorry buddy I am accessing this forum from my mobile device hance couldn't see your signature. ..


----------



## AuzLover

chiku2006 said:


> Sorry buddy I am accessing this forum from my mobile device hance couldn't see your signature. ..


ok


----------



## rajemailid

Don''t worry this is normal. Doctors need to type in lot of details which we may not see but they have to provide justification for their result. So it takes a week's time. Wait for 5-10 days to see the update i emedical. for us it took 8 days to upload the data. THe doctors also have a target date to complete. So all I can say is don't worry and be patient for another 1 week. else call up the medical center and give your hap-id to check the status.




prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I again need some help to understand whats happening with my medicals.
> As I mentioned before , I got the medicals done on Monday for me and my wife.
> 
> In my immiaccount "Organize you health..... " has disappeared for my wife and is replaced by " No further checks ..... " .
> Is it safe to assume that meds are cleared for my wife?
> 
> Under my name "organize your health exam...." Is still there . When I click on it , my details are displayed along with my HAP ID . On the bottom of the same page there is a link which says "Print your referal letter" .
> 
> When I click on it , a screen pops up and my photograph which was taken during the meds is attached to it and shows following information
> 
> Chest Xray : Completed
> HIV : Incomplete
> Medical Examination : Incomplete
> 
> I was wondering why hospital will upload the results in bits and pieces . Any idea whats going on.
> 
> Regards
> PD


----------



## AuzLover

Friends, please do Thank (use Thanks button at the top right corner in the comment box) or Like (Use like button) to add reputation to those who answer your questions or help you some way. :focus:


----------



## prseeker

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Chillax prseeker,
> 
> You are taking too much stress, that way you won't enjoy your beer.
> 
> Hospitals are not supposed to disclose the medical results as it's an instruction from the DIBP, so it's normal.





MaxTheWolf said:


> Dude,
> 
> I am not as expert here as other guys on Australian visa but I have very rich experience dealing with Canadian Immigration process. Their health checkup partner clinics are bound to NOT disclose medical results to the client. I see no reason to believe why it would be otherwise with Australian DIBP. Those who could get the reply about their medical test results being normal or not could do so only because of the leniency of the person they spoke to.





AuzLover said:


> Friends, please do Thank (use Thanks button at the top right corner in the comment box) or Like (Use like button) to add reputation to those who answer your questions or help you some way. :focus:


Thanks Guys for the inputs . It's bit reassuring that they are not supposed to provide the results . So I will try to be patient while waiting for CO . 

Regards 
PD


----------



## Leb

Greetings everyone. ...
I have been watching this forum for the last one month, It is really very helpful and information wealthy. 

I would like to ask you experts whether any one of you were asked for additional information from adelaide team 13 noting that my first co was from team 7 while the current is from team 23. 

Plz help especially I am worried from team 13.
In addition would someone tell me how to write down my timelines in the footer.


----------



## ashish1137

dhawalswamy said:


> PCC is for the individual. There's nothing. like family PCC, hence you need to get PCC for each applicant.


ohh, so my spouse and kid is my dependent, as per the rules I need three PCCs including mine.
Regards


----------



## lovetosmack

ashish1137 said:


> ohh, so my spouse and kid is my dependent, as per the rules I need three PCCs including mine.
> Regards


Pcc not needed for kids below 16. So you and your spouse, yes.


----------



## l0nglive

dhawalswamy said:


> I think, if couple is married, then condition of year is not applied. But if couple is in defacto relationship, then it has to be proved that they are in relation for 6 or 12 months.


I was confused as the website lists additional requirements in 4 categories for both married and de facto relationship. They didn't say those requirements are for de facto only, or both. They didn't make it clear whether marriage can override those additional proofs.

We are currently living far from each other. She is studying in Malaysia, while I'm in AUS. We will come home for 1 or 2 weeks to register marriage and not tell our families about this move. Wedding in Asian country is serious, taking months to prepare, tons of money, and a lot of pressure from both families. Parents get emotional about wedding, it's tough to please them both in a short visit.

I do not want to cheat the DIAC, we are really into wedding once we finish education. However, time does not allow us to wait till 2016 to start immigration process. The ceiling for accounting is falling. It's 4700 over 9700 for this period (over 13k slots last year). We do not want to wait for too long as there is no guarantee when accounting door get narrower. 60 points mark is not safe by 2016 I believe. In short, we are pushing CPA assessment, IELTS, and marriage certificate within 2014.

The rest of documents are easy. Passport, birth certificate, IELTS ref number, assessment, labour contract, health, character...


----------



## l0nglive

uh, another question as I do not find similar case. I do not plan to claim any point for work experience. However, I worked 23 months in accounting firm at home country. Do I need to provide evidences for that period?


----------



## AlexTa

Leb said:


> Greetings everyone. ...
> I have been watching this forum for the last one month, It is really very helpful and information wealthy.
> 
> I would like to ask you experts whether any one of you were asked for additional information from adelaide team 13 noting that my first co was from team 7 while the current is from team 23.
> 
> Plz help especially I am worried from team 13.
> In addition would someone tell me how to write down my timelines in the footer.


Hello There!
I was contacted by team 13 three times, they asked about additional information (not documents) for form 80. These requests sometimes sounded really silly. For instance, they asked about the period between july 2004 and sep 2004, which is a school holiday! Anyway, being a lebanese is a major disadvantage, as we are considered to be from very high risk country. As you already noticed, most applications are processed in less than 2 months, however, I submitted my application on the 7th of October 2013 and uploaded ALL documents and medicals the very next day and so far I haven't even heard from a CO! Every time I call they say that everything is alright and I should not be worried. Last week, they said that the application is undergoing external check and this might take 12-18 months. This is really frustrating since the turnout time for 189 and 190 has been reduced to 3 months only (this does not include applicants from lebanon of course)


----------



## Pharma

Tried calling DIBP using 0061 1300 364613 to know about CO. Always getting a response of all lines are busy at the moment, the line is not crossing India, tried with sim card of airtel, bsnl and a landline number.

Pl let me know how could I make it.


----------



## RGK2013

Pharma said:


> Tried calling DIBP using 0061 1300 364613 to know about CO. Always getting a response of all lines are busy at the moment, the line is not crossing India, tried with sim card of airtel, bsnl and a landline number.
> 
> Pl let me know how could I make it.


No point of calling today mate. It's public holiday today (25/04/2014). Try Monday and please let us know about the message you get.

The number you tried is a toll free contact number from Australia. The number I gave earlier was newsroom number. Do not contact them as they may not be able to help you. Will get back if I find any.

You may be able to try contacting your local VFS office as they are th service provider partner for DIBP. Atleast they may be able to help you with a most accurate contact number.

Cheers.


----------



## chiku2006

RGK2013 said:


> No point of calling today mate. It's public holiday today (25/04/2014). Try Monday and please let us know about the message you get.
> 
> Try. This was is the number provided to contact DIBP.
> 
> Cheers.


Is number correct?? After 0061 it should be 300 and not 1300, isn't it?


----------



## RGK2013

chiku2006 said:


> Is number correct?? After 0061 it should be 300 and not 1300, isn't it?


Nope. 1300 and 1800 numbers are toll free contact number within Australia. 0061 is the country code.


----------



## knightsword

AlexTa said:


> Hello There!
> I was contacted by team 13 three times, they asked about additional information (not documents) for form 80. These requests sometimes sounded really silly. For instance, they asked about the period between july 2004 and sep 2004, which is a school holiday! Anyway, being a lebanese is a major disadvantage, as we are considered to be from very high risk country. As you already noticed, most applications are processed in less than 2 months, however, I submitted my application on the 7th of October 2013 and uploaded ALL documents and medicals the very next day and so far I haven't even heard from a CO! Every time I call they say that everything is alright and I should not be worried. Last week, they said that the application is undergoing external check and this might take 12-18 months. This is really frustrating since the turnout time for 189 and 190 has been reduced to 3 months only (this does not include applicants from lebanon of course)


Do you know what the role of Adelaide team 13 is? It seems they are specialized in dealing with cap and ceased visas. Have you ever had any visa capped and ceased before?


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys Good Morning , 

Is CO allocation also based on job category ? Some guys have got grant within a month of filing the visa and in some cases even CO is not assigned after 45 days and in both cases applicants were offshore 189 but from different job codes .

Regards


----------



## knightsword

knightsword said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Summary of my visa application:
> 2007: submitted skill-independent visa.
> 2009: This application was pooled.
> 2009: Submitted skill Australian sponsored visa and still waiting for case officer until now !!!
> 2010: Received cap and cease notification for skill-independent visa. Application fee already returned in Dec. 2010 by DIAC
> 
> 
> 10 Dec 2013: Get state nomination approval from Western Australia for subclass 190 visa
> 24 Dec 2013: Visa application submitted online (including PCC)
> 28 Feb 2014: Case officer (Team Brisbane) requests to fill in form 80
> 08 Mar 2014: Form 80 submitted
> 19 Mar 2014: Additional information requested by Adelaide Team ( As i know, this team deals with cap and cease visa.)
> 20 Mar 2014: All answers submitted
> 2 Apr 2014: Send email to CO as about process of visa
> 9 Apr 2014: CO reply: wait but did not specify any reason
> STILL WAITING NOW...
> 
> all health checks have been cleared. I do not know what is happening and why I have to wait and wait... Do you have any advice or idea about my case. Thank a lot.


Does anyone fall in the same case as mine? Again, please give me your advice. Thanks


----------



## ind2

knightsword said:


> Does anyone fall in the same case as mine? Again, please give me your advice. Thanks


Best of luck, See you have shown tremendous patience hope things really work out for you this time...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Leb

AlexTa said:


> Hello There!
> I was contacted by team 13 three times, they asked about additional information (not documents) for form 80. These requests sometimes sounded really silly. For instance, they asked about the period between july 2004 and sep 2004, which is a school holiday! Anyway, being a lebanese is a major disadvantage, as we are considered to be from very high risk country. As you already noticed, most applications are processed in less than 2 months, however, I submitted my application on the 7th of October 2013 and uploaded ALL documents and medicals the very next day and so far I haven't even heard from a CO! Every time I call they say that everything is alright and I should not be worried. Last week, they said that the application is undergoing external check and this might take 12-18 months. This is really frustrating since the turnout time for 189 and 190 has been reduced to 3 months only (this does not include applicants from lebanon of course)


Thank u very much Alexta for you response, what you said regarding silly information is 100% corrent as this is exactly what happend with me. I agree with you that it might take longer than others but definitely we will have the grant sooner or later. Wish you and myself good luck. Regards.


----------



## Bangali_Oz

Hello Everyone,
I'm a New Member in this Forum with my first post  , although I'm following many threads under this forum for a very long time and this indeed has helped me a LOT !!

My timelines are as follows - 

ACS - Oct-2013
IELTS (7) - Jan-2014
189 Invite (261313 / 65) - 10-Mar-2014
Visa Lodged - 10-Mar-2014
CO Assigned - 15-April-2014 (GSM Adelaide Team 2) 
Meds Submitted - 18-Apr-2014

I got to know from my CO that my wife's Meds are referred. The exact statement from CO - "At this time I can see your wife’s medicals have been received and have been referred to a MOC for assessment on the 22/4/2014. This is a standard process and once they have been cleared/finalised, or if they require any further information, you will be advised."

My question is anyone facing/has faced similar challenge recently and can provide me with a clear idea on timeline expectations ?

Thanks in Advance,


----------



## mamunvega

Dear all,

please be noted that there has been a new form 80 introduced which requires only past 10 years' resident history of yours. So, if you didn't upload the form 80 yet, have a look.....

thanks


----------



## Pharma

RGK2013 said:


> No point of calling today mate. It's public holiday today (25/04/2014). Try Monday and please let us know about the message you get.
> 
> The number you tried is a toll free contact number from Australia. The number I gave earlier was newsroom number. Do not contact them as they may not be able to help you. Will get back if I find any.
> 
> You may be able to try contacting your local VFS office as they are th service provider partner for DIBP. Atleast they may be able to help you with a most accurate contact number.
> 
> Cheers.



RGK, Not today, it is happening for the past 2 days, and for VFS, someone in forum mentioned that they do not tell the exact position and they would refer DIBP only. In fact I waited for 20 mins on phone for talking to someone in VFS office, but no response. Your thoughts


----------



## ashish1137

l0nglive said:


> uh, another question as I do not find similar case. I do not plan to claim any point for work experience. However, I worked 23 months in accounting firm at home country. Do I need to provide evidences for that period?


hi,

all the best to you and I know your intentions might be true. 

you should to provide evidence, even though u r not liable to.

you both need to score 7 in eacb module in ielts as per the basic requirements in accounting and you need to have studied at least 8 subjects out of 12 listed on the website. 5 are mandatory while 3 are optional. I studied a long time back for my sister. she dropped the idea due to ielts. 

regards


----------



## visitkangaroos

What do we give for child as "Evidence of Member of Family Unit". They suggest "This may include a certified
copy of your family book/household booklet/family composition or adoption document."

I don't have any of these.

Attached passport and birth certificate which has the parents name, so shall I attach it again against this link or upload nothing to this.

If I upload nothing it still shows as "Requested". Not sure CO assumes that all the documents are not uploaded and wait for the 28 days time given to me.


----------



## lovetosmack

visitkangaroos said:


> What do we give for child as "Evidence of Member of Family Unit". They suggest "This may include a certified
> copy of your family book/household booklet/family composition or adoption document."
> 
> I don't have any of these.
> 
> Attached passport and birth certificate which has the parents name, so shall I attach it again against this link or upload nothing to this.
> 
> If I upload nothing it still shows as "Requested". Not sure CO assumes that all the documents are not uploaded and wait for the 28 days time given to me.


Are you saying that the CO asked you for MORE evidence to prove your child as a family member, after you already provided the Passport/Birth Certificate?


----------



## lovetosmack

*Man of the Forum today !!!*



mamunvega said:


> Dear all,
> 
> please be noted that there has been a new form 80 introduced which requires only past 10 years' resident history of yours. So, if you didn't upload the form 80 yet, have a look.....
> 
> thanks


@mamunvega: You are the "Man of the Forum" today.  That's good news. I was just about to upload the old one. I'll use the new one instead. If any of you need an security-unlocked Form80 use cipherbox.exe. Once you do this, its easier to split/merge form80 etc..


----------



## chiku2006

lovetosmack said:


> @mamunvega: You are the "Man of the Forum" today.  That's good news. I was just about to upload the old one. I'll use the new one instead. If any of you need an security-unlocked Form80 use cipherbox.exe. Once you do this, its easier to split/merge form80 etc..


They have changed tje format again?? God what are they upto !!


----------



## Santhosh.15

lovetosmack said:


> @mamunvega: You are the "Man of the Forum" today.  That's good news. I was just about to upload the old one. I'll use the new one instead. If any of you need an security-unlocked Form80 use cipherbox.exe. Once you do this, its easier to split/merge form80 etc..


Hi Buddy

Is there any in new form 80 difference besides address part ???

I know for many it could be difficult to get addresses of 30 years but in my case, 10 years address and 30 years address list are just same. I have completed the old one.

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> They have changed tje format again?? God what are they upto !!


Good for us.. no longer 30 years history...


----------



## visitkangaroos

lovetosmack said:


> Are you saying that the CO asked you for MORE evidence to prove your child as a family member, after you already provided the Passport/Birth Certificate?



Thanks lovetosmack, actually I did not upload any of the document before the CO was allocated.

So in the detailed description of documents for "Evidence of Member of Family Unit" they suggested "This may include a certified
copy of your family book/household booklet/family composition or adoption document."


----------



## dhawalswamy

rohit1_sharma said:


> I know it might sound weird but I will definitely avoid Malaysian Airlines after 2 incidents in last 1 month.


its good to be cautious, but if it is one's destiny, nobody can stop it from happening.... so just chillax and save money...


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys Good Morning ,
> 
> Is CO allocation also based on job category ? Some guys have got grant within a month of filing the visa and in some cases even CO is not assigned after 45 days and in both cases applicants were offshore 189 but from different job codes .
> 
> Regards


Guys , 

Any views on this ?


----------



## mahesh2013

Hi All,

I am seeking some help from this forum. I have got the invite from DIBP for 190 visa.
I have dependent mother who i had also included in EOI. Now my questions are as follows -

1. She has been living with me since birth but was divorced in 1998. She has been dependent financially on me since then.

2. She has diabetes and hypertension but no TB or any other diseases.

I am slightly overweight.

What kind of impact this might have on the visa application for me ?

Thanks.


----------



## dhawalswamy

l0nglive said:


> I was confused as the website lists additional requirements in 4 categories for both married and de facto relationship. They didn't say those requirements are for de facto only, or both. They didn't make it clear whether marriage can override those additional proofs.
> 
> We are currently living far from each other. She is studying in Malaysia, while I'm in AUS. We will come home for 1 or 2 weeks to register marriage and not tell our families about this move. Wedding in Asian country is serious, taking months to prepare, tons of money, and a lot of pressure from both families. Parents get emotional about wedding, it's tough to please them both in a short visit.
> 
> I do not want to cheat the DIAC, we are really into wedding once we finish education. However, time does not allow us to wait till 2016 to start immigration process. The ceiling for accounting is falling. It's 4700 over 9700 for this period (over 13k slots last year). We do not want to wait for too long as there is no guarantee when accounting door get narrower. 60 points mark is not safe by 2016 I believe. In short, we are pushing CPA assessment, IELTS, and marriage certificate within 2014.
> 
> The rest of documents are easy. Passport, birth certificate, IELTS ref number, assessment, labour contract, health, character...




If you are in two different countries, then this might give a suspicion to DIBP and might be your case get delayed. Try to get PR for the primary applicant and then later after marriage, get a family visa for partner. DIBP asks for addresses of past 30 years and travel details for past 30 years.

In that case looking at your travel details and marriage date and then again relocating to your places, might create a doubt in mind.

Anyhow, if you want to take risk, then get your marriage registered and ask your friends to click some snaps. Arrange some 5-10 friends to be with you in your snaps. Get your address changed in driving license, if you can do so and also in bank accounts, if you can hide this from families (i dont know how vietnamese departments work).

Else you are in a tricky situation. Personally, i wont take this risk for high visa fees and chances of rejection. If you are lacking 5 points, you can get state sponsorship.

Regarding work experience, if you dont want to claim points, no need to declare it.


----------



## dhawalswamy

knightsword said:


> Does anyone fall in the same case as mine? Again, please give me your advice. Thanks




wow.... you have given me a great dose of patience pills..... gr8 man...

this time delay might be because of less number of 190 visas remaining. just wait a little bit more and in july you will be australian resident.

hats off to you man.....


----------



## dhawalswamy

mahesh2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am seeking some help from this forum. I have got the invite from DIBP for 190 visa.
> I have dependent mother who i had also included in EOI. Now my questions are as follows -
> 
> 1. She has been living with me since birth but was divorced in 1998. She has been dependent financially on me since then.
> 
> 2. She has diabetes and hypertension but no TB or any other diseases.
> 
> I am slightly overweight.
> 
> What kind of impact this might have on the visa application for me ?
> 
> Thanks.




might be you and your mom would be required to undergo extra medical tests and might be you and your mom might be asked to sign a declaration or confirmation (i dont know the exact name of document), which says that medicare wont take care of these diseases or something like that.

else, everything is fine, if you can prove that you have atleast 60 points.....


----------



## dhawalswamy

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks lovetosmack, actually I did not upload any of the document before the CO was allocated.
> 
> So in the detailed description of documents for "Evidence of Member of Family Unit" they suggested "This may include a certified
> copy of your family book/household booklet/family composition or adoption document."




just upload child's passport with parents name and birth certificate.


----------



## mahesh2013

Thanks. I already have 65 points with invite from Victoria to apply for visa. 



dhawalswamy said:


> might be you and your mom would be required to undergo extra medical tests and might be you and your mom might be asked to sign a declaration or confirmation (i dont know the exact name of document), which says that medicare wont take care of these diseases or something like that.
> 
> else, everything is fine, if you can prove that you have atleast 60 points.....


----------



## mrs.sathis

*Information on dependent visa sc 189*

Hi All,

Let me brief out my case here first. My husband is awaiting the PR Visa (applied for subclass 189). :fingerscrossed:

I would like to know when we would be able to apply for dependent visa for our child and myself? I am of the opinion that he has to get a job there and then only he will be able to raise the dependent visa for us. I am wondering how long it may take for husband to take our son and me to AU.. Kindly share any kind of information here .. 
Many thanks in advance


----------



## knightsword

dhawalswamy said:


> wow.... you have given me a great dose of patience pills..... gr8 man...
> 
> this time delay might be because of less number of 190 visas remaining. just wait a little bit more and in july you will be australian resident.
> 
> hats off to you man.....


Thanks. Patience is the mother of success..... I have been trying to set a foot in Australia just for the future of my children. That's why I have pursued all legal avenues to fulfill my wish


----------



## lovetosmack

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks lovetosmack, actually I did not upload any of the document before the CO was allocated.
> 
> So in the detailed description of documents for "Evidence of Member of Family Unit" they suggested "This may include a certified
> copy of your family book/household booklet/family composition or adoption document."


Yes. We (Indians) don't have the concept of a Family Book. A passport of the child, along with the parents would be enough. Added to that its better you upload more evidence like child birth certificate having parents names and any medical insurance document or Aadhaar cards showing the relation.


----------



## lovetosmack

rohit1_sharma said:


> I know it might sound weird but I will definitely avoid Malaysian Airlines after 2 incidents in last 1 month.


On a statistical/probability note, read this: Big Question: What are the odds of surviving a plane crash? : Discovery Channel

*The odds of dying in a air crash are 1 in 11 million to those in car are 1 in 5000. Having said that, the odds might shoot up if you take Malaysian airlines statistics alone yet remain incomparable to the low car crash statistics. *

Read this excerpt, if you got time:

It's no surprise that about 40 percent of passengers express some form of fear or anxiety about flying [source: Baskas]. Much of this fear can be attributed to the perception that the odds of surviving a crash are slim.

Notwithstanding that fear, the odds of being in an airplane accident are incredibly small. Accidents occur at a rate of one per 1.2 million flights, and the odds of dying in a plane crash are 1 in 11 million [sources: Clarke, Ropeik]. The odds of dying in a car accident are around 1 in 5,000, so you're much more likely to die getting to the airport than you are flying in the plane [source: Ropeik].

But what if you're onboard that 1 in 1.2 million flights that ends up in an accident? Surprisingly, you're much more likely to walk away from an airline accident than you are to perish. In fact, a staggering 95.7 percent of people involved in plane crashes survive. Even in the most serious class of crashes, more than 76 percent survive [source: NTSB].


----------



## lovetosmack

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Any views on this ?


Even I was under that impression but I can't find a pattern on how they are picking the applications for processing. Let me work a little more on that and update you my findings. May be they are working in a round-robin style on the occupation codes. Eh?


----------



## karnavidyut

lovetosmack said:


> On a statistical/probability note, read this: Big Question: What are the odds of surviving a plane crash? : Discovery Channel
> 
> *The odds of dying in a air crash are 1 in 11 million to those in car are 1 in 5000. Having said that, the odds might shoot up if you take Malaysian airlines statistics alone yet remain incomparable to the low car crash statistics. *
> 
> Read this excerpt, if you got time:
> 
> It's no surprise that about 40 percent of passengers express some form of fear or anxiety about flying [source: Baskas]. Much of this fear can be attributed to the perception that the odds of surviving a crash are slim.
> 
> Notwithstanding that fear, the odds of being in an airplane accident are incredibly small. Accidents occur at a rate of one per 1.2 million flights, and the odds of dying in a plane crash are 1 in 11 million [sources: Clarke, Ropeik]. The odds of dying in a car accident are around 1 in 5,000, so you're much more likely to die getting to the airport than you are flying in the plane [source: Ropeik].
> 
> But what if you're onboard that 1 in 1.2 million flights that ends up in an accident? Surprisingly, you're much more likely to walk away from an airline accident than you are to perish. In fact, a staggering 95.7 percent of people involved in plane crashes survive. Even in the most serious class of crashes, more than 76 percent survive [source: NTSB].


Thats some interesting statistics!  Thanks for sharing ...I always knew that flying was probably safer than driving but i was surprised to know that 95.7% people involved in air crashes survive


----------



## lovetosmack

karnavidyut said:


> Thats some interesting statistics!  Thanks for sharing ...I always knew that flying was probably safer than driving but i was surprised to know that 95.7% people involved in air crashes survive


Sure. It was indeed surprising to me too until I heard it on the NGC AirCrash Investigation episode. It's probably due to the media coverage an aircrash gets over a car crash.


----------



## dhawalswamy

mrs.sathis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me brief out my case here first. My husband is awaiting the PR Visa (applied for subclass 189). :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I would like to know when we would be able to apply for dependent visa for our child and myself? I am of the opinion that he has to get a job there and then only he will be able to raise the dependent visa for us. I am wondering how long it may take for husband to take our son and me to AU.. Kindly share any kind of information here ..
> Many thanks in advance




If he is still waiting for PR, means his case is not yet finalised. He can still add you and your child as dependent in the same application. No need to wait for getting a job. Once you get your PR, just visit once to Aus. to activate your visa before initial entry date. Then you can return and wait till your husband get a decent job there to support a family.


----------



## DivineGrace

tuba said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We got the grant finally


Many Congrats Tuba :-D

what docs you provided to CO to claim Work Experience points .


----------



## harneek

*Call from embassy*

Today Aus embassy from India called me but as i operated two sim in single phone, i was busy with official call, so i missed the opportunity. 

*Blunder*

My agent given an alternate number of my Head Corp off HR so they called to my HR.
In these increment days, i exposed due to my agent ********. 

How can he give my alternate number as a HR number. He ruined me.:doh::doh:


----------



## harneek

*Never Opt migration agent*

Dear All,

A little advice, never ever handover your life to the migration agents, they simply play with your career and emotions. A little example of me.

On 24 Jan'13 I paid my Vetasses fee to my agent but he lodge my assessment on 2 Aug'13, and after my several followups, every time he was siad, there is delay from VET side on all application
Then straight way i contacted VET and taken a control on my assessment and with in 10 days i got positive assessment - NO ROCKET SCIENCE
On 1 Nov'13 i asked him to lodge an EOI as he was so careless but........
On 14 Nov he told me it was lodge, i asked him to send me details but he didn't
on 17th and 21st I again approached him but same story
On 24 Nov'13 I contacted a junior staff of my agent and taken him in confidence and he given me the details which shows EOI lodge on 14 Nov
Then I studied QLD site which states they are the faster in giving Spons, max tile is 14 days after EOI. It put a doubt in my mind as my EOI lodge was on 14 Nov
On 25 Nov i myself wrote a mail to QLD checking, why they still not reverted on my EOI and guys you will not imagine what was the reply
As per QLD, very next day on 15 NOv, they mailed to My agent for asking the Documents and last day was 28 Nov'13
It was a volcano for me as my agent was resisting, he didn't get any response. Theni i forwarded that mail to him and then he siad, i missed this mail
Guy just imagine, if could'nt mail to QLD my application was closed then and there
on 7 Dec i received my state spon and on 17 Dec i paid my agent for my Visa fee of $6160 but again he ditch me and lodge my Visa on 7 Feb'14 as 8 Feb was the last day
i was not able to quit as i have a written agreement with him but you guys pls pls pls, don't go with migration agent
Today again, he given wrong details of my daughter PP number and instead of my number he given my HR number, which takes me in problem.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

harneek said:


> Today Aus embassy from India called me but as i operated two sim in single phone, i was busy with official call, so i missed the opportunity.
> 
> *Blunder*
> 
> My agent given an alternate number of my Head Corp off HR so they called to my HR.
> In these increment days, i exposed due to my agent ********.
> 
> How can he give my alternate number as a HR number. He ruined me.:doh::doh:


God be with you!

You can ask the Head Corp off HR if they want their name to be included in your application.  

Just kidding man! I feel for you.  The best AND worst that will happen to you is you'll get the grant. Who cares after that about the HR?

Chill!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

harneek said:


> Dear All,
> 
> A little advice, never ever handover your life to the migration agents, they simply play with your career and emotions. A little example of me.
> 
> On 24 Jan'13 I paid my Vetasses fee to my agent but he lodge my assessment on 2 Aug'13, and after my several followups, every time he was siad, there is delay from VET side on all application
> Then straight way i contacted VET and taken a control on my assessment and with in 10 days i got positive assessment - NO ROCKET SCIENCE
> On 1 Nov'13 i asked him to lodge an EOI as he was so careless but........
> On 14 Nov he told me it was lodge, i asked him to send me details but he didn't
> on 17th and 21st I again approached him but same story
> On 24 Nov'13 I contacted a junior staff of my agent and taken him in confidence and he given me the details which shows EOI lodge on 14 Nov
> Then I studied QLD site which states they are the faster in giving Spons, max tile is 14 days after EOI. It put a doubt in my mind as my EOI lodge was on 14 Nov
> On 25 Nov i myself wrote a mail to QLD checking, why they still not reverted on my EOI and guys you will not imagine what was the reply
> As per QLD, very next day on 15 NOv, they mailed to My agent for asking the Documents and last day was 28 Nov'13
> It was a volcano for me as my agent was resisting, he didn't get any response. Theni i forwarded that mail to him and then he siad, i missed this mail
> Guy just imagine, if could'nt mail to QLD my application was closed then and there
> on 7 Dec i received my state spon and on 17 Dec i paid my agent for my Visa fee of $6160 but again he ditch me and lodge my Visa on 7 Feb'14 as 8 Feb was the last day
> i was not able to quit as i have a written agreement with him but you guys pls pls pls, don't go with migration agent
> Today again, he given wrong details of my daughter PP number and instead of my number he given my HR number, which takes me in problem.


Buddy

Jokes apart from my previous post, these are serious blunders on the agent's part. All these agents think of is money, not the service they have to give in return. All you need is self confidence and determination that you can do the process on your own. For the rest there are enough good people with their accurate suggestions available on this forum.


----------



## SS70011005

MaxTheWolf said:


> Buddy
> 
> Jokes apart from my previous post, these are serious blunders on the agent's part. All these agents think of is money, not the service they have to give in return. All you need is self confidence and determination that you can do the process on your own. For the rest there are enough good people with their accurate suggestions available on this forum.


Absolutely correct. All the information is available on the website. I am doing it all by myself and saved money (i.e. extortion) and all the headache associated with hiring an agent... they are nothing but bunch of losers.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

SS70011005 said:


> Absolutely correct. All the information is available on the website. I am doing it all by myself and saved money (i.e. extortion) and all the headache associated with hiring an agent... they are nothing but bunch of losers.


The amount of knowledge that is forgotten on this forum is probably more than any agent can remember and give to you. All you need to do is to search and search some more. At worst And probably the best, all you'll need is just to ask here. And believe me the reply will be there for you.

I have come so far on my own and I intend to go further on my own, if I am able to get an invite.


----------



## huzefa85

harneek said:


> Dear All,
> 
> A little advice, never ever handover your life to the migration agents, they simply play with your career and emotions. A little example of me.
> 
> On 24 Jan'13 I paid my Vetasses fee to my agent but he lodge my assessment on 2 Aug'13, and after my several followups, every time he was siad, there is delay from VET side on all application
> Then straight way i contacted VET and taken a control on my assessment and with in 10 days i got positive assessment - NO ROCKET SCIENCE
> On 1 Nov'13 i asked him to lodge an EOI as he was so careless but........
> On 14 Nov he told me it was lodge, i asked him to send me details but he didn't
> on 17th and 21st I again approached him but same story
> On 24 Nov'13 I contacted a junior staff of my agent and taken him in confidence and he given me the details which shows EOI lodge on 14 Nov
> Then I studied QLD site which states they are the faster in giving Spons, max tile is 14 days after EOI. It put a doubt in my mind as my EOI lodge was on 14 Nov
> On 25 Nov i myself wrote a mail to QLD checking, why they still not reverted on my EOI and guys you will not imagine what was the reply
> As per QLD, very next day on 15 NOv, they mailed to My agent for asking the Documents and last day was 28 Nov'13
> It was a volcano for me as my agent was resisting, he didn't get any response. Theni i forwarded that mail to him and then he siad, i missed this mail
> Guy just imagine, if could'nt mail to QLD my application was closed then and there
> on 7 Dec i received my state spon and on 17 Dec i paid my agent for my Visa fee of $6160 but again he ditch me and lodge my Visa on 7 Feb'14 as 8 Feb was the last day
> i was not able to quit as i have a written agreement with him but you guys pls pls pls, don't go with migration agent
> Today again, he given wrong details of my daughter PP number and instead of my number he given my HR number, which takes me in problem.


Harneek, 

these are serious blunders from the agents end. Firstly, is your agent a MARA registered agent ? If so, you can file a complaint to DIBP (after you get your grant), stating your experience and the blunders they have done.
Am sure, if they receive multiple such complaints, they will take some action against his MARA registration.

Not all agents are bad, I have also gone through an agent, and have received proper service till date (apart from them being slow in launching applications, mainly bcoz they have a number of applicants to cater to).


----------



## lovetosmack

harneek said:


> Dear All,
> 
> A little advice, never ever handover your life to the migration agents, they simply play with your career and emotions. A little example of me.
> 
> On 24 Jan'13 I paid my Vetasses fee to my agent but he lodge my assessment on 2 Aug'13, and after my several followups, every time he was siad, there is delay from VET side on all application
> Then straight way i contacted VET and taken a control on my assessment and with in 10 days i got positive assessment - NO ROCKET SCIENCE
> On 1 Nov'13 i asked him to lodge an EOI as he was so careless but........
> On 14 Nov he told me it was lodge, i asked him to send me details but he didn't
> on 17th and 21st I again approached him but same story
> On 24 Nov'13 I contacted a junior staff of my agent and taken him in confidence and he given me the details which shows EOI lodge on 14 Nov
> Then I studied QLD site which states they are the faster in giving Spons, max tile is 14 days after EOI. It put a doubt in my mind as my EOI lodge was on 14 Nov
> On 25 Nov i myself wrote a mail to QLD checking, why they still not reverted on my EOI and guys you will not imagine what was the reply
> As per QLD, very next day on 15 NOv, they mailed to My agent for asking the Documents and last day was 28 Nov'13
> It was a volcano for me as my agent was resisting, he didn't get any response. Theni i forwarded that mail to him and then he siad, i missed this mail
> Guy just imagine, if could'nt mail to QLD my application was closed then and there
> on 7 Dec i received my state spon and on 17 Dec i paid my agent for my Visa fee of $6160 but again he ditch me and lodge my Visa on 7 Feb'14 as 8 Feb was the last day
> i was not able to quit as i have a written agreement with him but you guys pls pls pls, don't go with migration agent
> Today again, he given wrong details of my daughter PP number and instead of my number he given my HR number, which takes me in problem.


I have nothing against this guy, but why won't you post his name and warn others not to approach him? How else are you going to help others warn to stay away from this agent?


----------



## huzefa85

lovetosmack said:


> I have nothing against this guy, but why won't you post his name and warn others not to approach him? How else are you going to help others warn to stay away from this agent?


Agree with lovetosmack. Put his name on the forum, it will warn the others to not approach this agent for PR


----------



## sharu0202

harneek said:


> Today Aus embassy from India called me but as i operated two sim in single phone, i was busy with official call, so i missed the opportunity.
> 
> *Blunder*
> 
> My agent given an alternate number of my Head Corp off HR so they called to my HR.
> In these increment days, i exposed due to my agent ********.
> 
> How can he give my alternate number as a HR number. He ruined me.:doh::doh:


Have the Australian embassy done your job verification in the past also? Or this is the first time?and dn't worry buddy,u'll get ur grant soon...


----------



## Pame

harneek said:


> Today Aus embassy from India called me but as i operated two sim in single phone, i was busy with official call, so i missed the opportunity.
> 
> *Blunder*
> 
> My agent given an alternate number of my Head Corp off HR so they called to my HR.
> In these increment days, i exposed due to my agent ********.
> 
> How can he give my alternate number as a HR number. He ruined me.:doh::doh:


Hi buddy,

No need to worry. As per my understanding, DIBP will contact u again if needed and most of the time they invite applicant to comment on any adverse information they get on an application or if they are not able to contact the right person. 

U got a case officer well before I guess and have u got a delay mail? Please update ur signature if u can. 

Regards,


----------



## dhawalswamy

harneek said:


> Dear All,
> 
> A little advice, never ever handover your life to the migration agents, they simply play with your career and emotions. A little example of me.
> 
> On 24 Jan'13 I paid my Vetasses fee to my agent but he lodge my assessment on 2 Aug'13, and after my several followups, every time he was siad, there is delay from VET side on all application
> Then straight way i contacted VET and taken a control on my assessment and with in 10 days i got positive assessment - NO ROCKET SCIENCE
> On 1 Nov'13 i asked him to lodge an EOI as he was so careless but........
> On 14 Nov he told me it was lodge, i asked him to send me details but he didn't
> on 17th and 21st I again approached him but same story
> On 24 Nov'13 I contacted a junior staff of my agent and taken him in confidence and he given me the details which shows EOI lodge on 14 Nov
> Then I studied QLD site which states they are the faster in giving Spons, max tile is 14 days after EOI. It put a doubt in my mind as my EOI lodge was on 14 Nov
> On 25 Nov i myself wrote a mail to QLD checking, why they still not reverted on my EOI and guys you will not imagine what was the reply
> As per QLD, very next day on 15 NOv, they mailed to My agent for asking the Documents and last day was 28 Nov'13
> It was a volcano for me as my agent was resisting, he didn't get any response. Theni i forwarded that mail to him and then he siad, i missed this mail
> Guy just imagine, if could'nt mail to QLD my application was closed then and there
> on 7 Dec i received my state spon and on 17 Dec i paid my agent for my Visa fee of $6160 but again he ditch me and lodge my Visa on 7 Feb'14 as 8 Feb was the last day
> i was not able to quit as i have a written agreement with him but you guys pls pls pls, don't go with migration agent
> Today again, he given wrong details of my daughter PP number and instead of my number he given my HR number, which takes me in problem.




You are not bound by any contract and consider yourself as aggrieved party and dismiss the contract. If you have anything to pay him, just avoid that. File form 956 to dismiss the agent and send it to DIBP and take over your application on your own. Whenever you have problem here you will find all the solution to it. It is true that no agent would be having knowledge what this website can give.

Probably he wont be a Mara agent. There are very few Mara agents and rest all who are claiming to be Mara agents are actually associated to real Mara agents, but they are themselves not registered. So Mara can never take action on these indirect Mara agents. Also, you wont be able to blame parent Mara agent as he dont know you and you dont know him.


----------



## Faisal.aiub

*Job exp claim*

Job exp in australia
Hello,
I have 13 months job exp in australia.When i submited eoi ,i put job ending date 29/09/12. But i found it is 28/09/12 in my job ending letter frm my agent. That means i claim one day more in eoi submision.now i got invitation.Can i change the date ( 28/09/12) when i will submit the final visa application.please advise me.
Regards,
Faisal


----------



## Faisal.aiub

*Job exp point claim*

Job exp in australia
Hello,
I have 13 months job exp in australia.When i submited eoi ,i put job ending date 29/09/12. But i found it is 28/09/12 in my job ending letter frm my agent. That means i claim one day more in eoi submision.now i got invitation.Can i change the date ( 28/09/12) when i will submit the final visa application.please advise me.
Regards,
Faisal


----------



## Alnaibii

Yes, it is wise to correct all mistakes as soon as you discover them. I am sure nobody will make a big fuss about a day difference.


----------



## gkkumar

harneek said:


> Dear All,
> 
> A little advice, never ever handover your life to the migration agents, they simply play with your career and emotions. A little example of me.
> 
> On 24 Jan'13 I paid my Vetasses fee to my agent but he lodge my assessment on 2 Aug'13, and after my several followups, every time he was siad, there is delay from VET side on all application
> Then straight way i contacted VET and taken a control on my assessment and with in 10 days i got positive assessment - NO ROCKET SCIENCE
> On 1 Nov'13 i asked him to lodge an EOI as he was so careless but........
> On 14 Nov he told me it was lodge, i asked him to send me details but he didn't
> on 17th and 21st I again approached him but same story
> On 24 Nov'13 I contacted a junior staff of my agent and taken him in confidence and he given me the details which shows EOI lodge on 14 Nov
> Then I studied QLD site which states they are the faster in giving Spons, max tile is 14 days after EOI. It put a doubt in my mind as my EOI lodge was on 14 Nov
> On 25 Nov i myself wrote a mail to QLD checking, why they still not reverted on my EOI and guys you will not imagine what was the reply
> As per QLD, very next day on 15 NOv, they mailed to My agent for asking the Documents and last day was 28 Nov'13
> It was a volcano for me as my agent was resisting, he didn't get any response. Theni i forwarded that mail to him and then he siad, i missed this mail
> Guy just imagine, if could'nt mail to QLD my application was closed then and there
> on 7 Dec i received my state spon and on 17 Dec i paid my agent for my Visa fee of $6160 but again he ditch me and lodge my Visa on 7 Feb'14 as 8 Feb was the last day
> i was not able to quit as i have a written agreement with him but you guys pls pls pls, don't go with migration agent
> Today again, he given wrong details of my daughter PP number and instead of my number he given my HR number, which takes me in problem.


I understand how you feel. My agent also delayed my application, but in days. Months is too irritating. These are NOT blunders but intentional delays - done by sadistic brutes. They derive pleasure harassing us - at the cost of our own money. As discussed earlier, you must mention the agent's name here so that others avert him.


----------



## Faisal.aiub

Hello,
I have 13 months job exp in australia.When i submited eoi ,i put job ending date 29/09/12. But i found it is 28/09/12 in my job ending letter frm my agent. That means i claim one day more in eoi submision.now i got invitation.Can i change the date ( 28/09/12) when i will submit the final visa application.please advise me.
Regards,
Faisal


----------



## maq_qatar

gkkumar said:


> I understand how you feel. My agent also delayed my application, but in days. Months is too irritating. These are NOT blunders but intentional delays - done by sadistic brutes. They derive pleasure harassing us - at the cost of our own money. As discussed earlier, you must mention the agent's name here so that others avert him.


Same story happen with me also even agent did not gave my skill assessment and asked for more payment and he was saying he have good approach and he can block my profile in immigrtn. 

Then i write to acs and received my assessment in a day and rest process myshelf with the help of this forum.

Thanks to all forum member, this much better thn any €%=+¥`[email protected]$*& agent.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Faisal.aiub

Alnaibii said:


> Yes, it is wise to correct all mistakes as soon as you discover them. I am sure nobody will make a big fuss about a day difference.


Thank you thank u


----------



## Redtape

harneek said:


> Dear All,
> 
> A little advice, never ever handover your life to the migration agents, they simply play with your career and emotions. A little example of me.
> 
> On 24 Jan'13 I paid my Vetasses fee to my agent but he lodge my assessment on 2 Aug'13, and after my several followups, every time he was siad, there is delay from VET side on all application
> Then straight way i contacted VET and taken a control on my assessment and with in 10 days i got positive assessment - NO ROCKET SCIENCE
> On 1 Nov'13 i asked him to lodge an EOI as he was so careless but........
> On 14 Nov he told me it was lodge, i asked him to send me details but he didn't
> on 17th and 21st I again approached him but same story
> On 24 Nov'13 I contacted a junior staff of my agent and taken him in confidence and he given me the details which shows EOI lodge on 14 Nov
> Then I studied QLD site which states they are the faster in giving Spons, max tile is 14 days after EOI. It put a doubt in my mind as my EOI lodge was on 14 Nov
> On 25 Nov i myself wrote a mail to QLD checking, why they still not reverted on my EOI and guys you will not imagine what was the reply
> As per QLD, very next day on 15 NOv, they mailed to My agent for asking the Documents and last day was 28 Nov'13
> It was a volcano for me as my agent was resisting, he didn't get any response. Theni i forwarded that mail to him and then he siad, i missed this mail
> Guy just imagine, if could'nt mail to QLD my application was closed then and there
> on 7 Dec i received my state spon and on 17 Dec i paid my agent for my Visa fee of $6160 but again he ditch me and lodge my Visa on 7 Feb'14 as 8 Feb was the last day
> i was not able to quit as i have a written agreement with him but you guys pls pls pls, don't go with migration agent
> Today again, he given wrong details of my daughter PP number and instead of my number he given my HR number, which takes me in problem.


No matter you sign the agreement there is always ways to walk out of the agreement. Read the agreement carefully and workout options to get rid off him.Possible options could be probably you have to pay some money something like that.I'm doubting his genuineness and honesty. I would not surprised even if he would not share your grant information. Sorry to say this.

If I was you I would try to explore the consumer court channel rather than sucking it up. Even now no harm if you still want to proceed then at least explore whether you can file the petition at the end.

Last but not the least if you care for others (I think we care for you that's why you are getting more responses) do post his/her name here and I bet you this would happen. :croc:

After all it's people power.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

l0nglive said:


> uh, another question as I do not find similar case. I do not plan to claim any point for work experience. However, I worked 23 months in accounting firm at home country. Do I need to provide evidences for that period?


You are not supposed to provide any evidence for points not claimed.
And co also won't ask for the same.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## harneek

Dear All, Thanks for your concern and support. 

Today the matter is not my agent, matter is how can i satisfy the embassy people.

pl help me on the following details

- I have Assessment of BIOCHEMIST (234515) done on Aug 2008 thru VET with the exp of 2 yrs (that was my first job).

- I have another assessment of LAB MANAGER (139913) done on Sept 2013 thru Vet with the exp of 8 yrs.

- My agent put an EOI of BIOCHEMIST and got spons from QLD and lodge the VISA.

- Now today Aus embassy from India called me and want to know about the details of my first job only. She don't want any details of my rest of the jobs.

- Now my agent claims 8 yrs (Till 2013) of Exp in EOI but my BIOCHEMIST VET assessment exp was till 2008.

- Now will they consider my rest of the exp?

- My first job was in Escort hospitals which was taken by Fortis in 2007. Now their is no any Escort hosp and in the same unit, i don't know, whether they have any records or not?

- What should i do know as Embassy staff will again going to call me on Monday.

- Totally lost my mind


----------



## harneek

Till now, i havn't got any delay mail. My agent might be but as you all know now, he didn't shared to me.

Duffer submitted my experiences on 17 Apr'14 after listening a good one from me. just imagine after 2.5 month of visa lodge.

I will definitely share his name in bold letters but first my priority to be calm and take my case in safe position.

About consumer action, even i thought the same and gathering all the records.


----------



## prseeker

lovetosmack said:


> Even I was under that impression but I can't find a pattern on how they are picking the applications for processing. Let me work a little more on that and update you my findings. May be they are working in a round-robin style on the occupation codes. Eh?


Hi lovetosmack (Your username is quite interesting and every time I somehow miss "to" and read it as love smack , google it out  )

I will love to go through your findings , I tried very hard to understand how the invitation thing works but failed to do so . And now CO allocation is also not making any sense to me .


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Hi lovetosmack (Your username is quite interesting and every time I somehow miss "to" and read it as love smack , google it out  )
> 
> I will love to go through your findings , I tried very hard to understand how the invitation thing works but failed to do so . And now CO allocation is also not making any sense to me .


Mate

Calm down. Where is your profile picture.

I am guessing both of us should get CO by 2nd or 3rd week of May. Most people even in 190 gets CO allocated between eight to ten weeks. Should lucky if it happens early or otherwise.

When are you bringing my expensive drink from duty free???

I am Waiting.

Santhosh


----------



## prseeker

battulas78 said:


> Mate
> 
> Calm down. Where is your profile picture.
> 
> I am guessing both of us should get CO by 2nd or 3rd week of May. Most people even in 190 gets CO allocated between eight to ten weeks. Should lucky if it happens early or otherwise.
> 
> When are you bringing my expensive drink from duty free???
> 
> I am Waiting.
> 
> Santhosh


I hope CO allocation happens before that . If you check out the sheet , you will notice in some cases visas were granted in 25 days from lodge date forget about CO allocation .

Yes I need to calm down , atleast in some threads  you know what I mean 
I swear once we both are granted visas , we are going to hit clubs really hard before you pack your bags for OZ land.


----------



## caaustralia

*190 visa docs*

Hi,

I have applied for 190 visa and about to upload the documents. I am uploading color scans and have not certified any of it. Pls advice whether the following would be good enough, correct me if I am missing on something :

1.Passport
2.Degree certificate of B.Com, M.Com and CA
3.Marksheet of B.Com, M.Com and CA
4.IELTS TRF
5.Skill Asst result
6.Name affidavit
7.SSC certificate
8.Marriage certificate

I read that birth certificate is mandatory. My mother's name is misspelled in my birth certificate, so I do not want to furnish it.Will the SSC certificate serve the purpose?

Thanks,
caaustralia


----------



## rashe_12

lovetosmack said:


> I have nothing against this guy, but why won't you post his name and warn others not to approach him? How else are you going to help others warn to stay away from this agent?


Mate - your user name is hilarious :roll::rofl:


----------



## Faisal.aiub

*spouse ielts requirement*

Hi, 
I found in form language ability of spouse. But my wife yet haven't sit for IELTS exam. Do I need her IELTS result before submission 189 visa or when CO ask for her IELTS at that time should be provided ok? 

regards,
faisal


----------



## l0nglive

dhawalswamy said:


> If you are in two different countries, then this might give a suspicion to DIBP and might be your case get delayed. Try to get PR for the primary applicant and then later after marriage, get a family visa for partner. DIBP asks for addresses of past 30 years and travel details for past 30 years.
> 
> In that case looking at your travel details and marriage date and then again relocating to your places, might create a doubt in mind.
> 
> Anyhow, if you want to take risk, then get your marriage registered and ask your friends to click some snaps. Arrange some 5-10 friends to be with you in your snaps. Get your address changed in driving license, if you can do so and also in bank accounts, if you can hide this from families (i dont know how vietnamese departments work).
> 
> Else you are in a tricky situation. Personally, i wont take this risk for high visa fees and chances of rejection. If you are lacking 5 points, you can get state sponsorship.
> 
> Regarding work experience, if you dont want to claim points, no need to declare it.


Thanks, this is what I worry. Currently, we have photos to prove that we met long ago, have mutual friends, hangouts, party... We also have traveled together to few cities and tourist points where photos are taken as well. Wedding photos is doable, not so expensive. I can start sending her money, postcard... I do not wish to trick DIAC, but it's just unfortunate hat we chose 2 different countries to study aboard. I can wait till 2015 for 5 points from australia study, but it's ricky as accounting occupation is filling fast.

Do you think that my case should be brought to immigration agent? Would they give advices to prepare proofs?


----------



## Santhosh.15

l0nglive said:


> Thanks, this is what I worry. Currently, we have photos to prove that we met long ago, have mutual friends, hangouts, party... We also have traveled together to few cities and tourist points where photos are taken as well. Wedding photos is doable, not so expensive. I can start sending her money, postcard... I do not wish to trick DIAC, but it's just unfortunate hat we chose 2 different countries to study aboard. I can wait till 2015 for 5 points from australia study, but it's ricky as accounting occupation is filling fast.
> 
> Do you think that my case should be brought to immigration agent? Would they give advices to prepare proofs?


Everyone has enough rights to do what they want to do, but it is sad to see people has to do certain things materialistically (spelling is wrong for sure)....Hence it is a comprimise everywhr, sometimes not deliberately as well but do we have enough heart space to accept this as much as to criticis?? Well, not gonna throw anything to already burning issue, but Truth is Stranger than Fiction....


----------



## l0nglive

Wow, form 80 asks for travel history... I lost my First passport, how the hell can I tell...
I have no documents as well. 
May be digging up the old photos collection helps


----------



## cancerianlrules

caaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa and about to upload the documents. I am uploading color scans and have not certified any of it. Pls advice whether the following would be good enough, correct me if I am missing on something :
> 
> 1.Passport
> 2.Degree certificate of B.Com, M.Com and CA
> 3.Marksheet of B.Com, M.Com and CA
> 4.IELTS TRF
> 5.Skill Asst result
> 6.Name affidavit
> 7.SSC certificate
> 8.Marriage certificate
> 
> I read that birth certificate is mandatory. My mother's name is misspelled in my birth certificate, so I do not want to furnish it.Will the SSC certificate serve the purpose?
> 
> Thanks,
> caaustralia


I don't think birth certificate is mandatory! Seniors please advise!


----------



## Pharma

Help Required

DIBP No. 00611300364613, always says currently busy, line not crossing India. tried calling thru mobiles & lanline.

Not today, it is happening for the past 2 days, and for VFS, someone in forum mentioned that they do not tell the exact position and they would refer DIBP only. In fact I waited for 20 mins on phone for talking to someone in VFS office, but no response.


----------



## chiku2006

Pharma said:


> Help Required
> 
> DIBP No. 00611300364613, always says currently busy, line not crossing India. tried calling thru mobiles & lanline.
> 
> Not today, it is happening for the past 2 days, and for VFS, someone in forum mentioned that they do not tell the exact position and they would refer DIBP only. In fact I waited for 20 mins on phone for talking to someone in VFS office, but no response.


Hi 

I tried this number as well and came to know that its a special number. One has to go to airtel's office to get it activated and other way is to download VOIP service like smart voip on your smart device and make a call.... I tried it and it worked and its cost was 0.007 euro per minute which is dirt cheap. ... this is fyi please..

Regards

Chiku


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Faisal.aiub said:


> Hi,
> I found in form language ability of spouse. But my wife yet haven't sit for IELTS exam. Do I need her IELTS result before submission 189 visa or when CO ask for her IELTS at that time should be provided ok?
> 
> regards,
> faisal


In case your wife has done Bachelor's or equivalent education and the medium of instruction was in English then a letter from the College Principal or University stating the Roll No. , Name and Course along with a statement that the medium of instruction was English can be submitted as a proof. This letter needs to be on the letter head. IELTSwon't be required in this case.

In case the option above is not possible then IELTS is needed with overall Band Score of 4.5, which is not that difficult but do remember that sometimes the next available exam slot is 1 to 2 month away and add another 15 days for the results. Plus if unfortunately if a retake is needed then add same amount of time. 

I would recommend taking the exam prior to the visa filing as its a time consuming process plus you already know that it will be needed. After filing the visa, once the CO is assigned, they give u 28 days for additional docs which can be extended on request at time but will add up to the delay in your application.

If Option 1 is available from the college then thats the easiest.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

harneek said:


> Dear All, Thanks for your concern and support.
> 
> Today the matter is not my agent, matter is how can i satisfy the embassy people.
> 
> pl help me on the following details
> 
> - I have Assessment of BIOCHEMIST (234515) done on Aug 2008 thru VET with the exp of 2 yrs (that was my first job).
> 
> - I have another assessment of LAB MANAGER (139913) done on Sept 2013 thru Vet with the exp of 8 yrs.
> 
> - My agent put an EOI of BIOCHEMIST and got spons from QLD and lodge the VISA.
> 
> - Now today Aus embassy from India called me and want to know about the details of my first job only. She don't want any details of my rest of the jobs.
> 
> - Now my agent claims 8 yrs (Till 2013) of Exp in EOI but my BIOCHEMIST VET assessment exp was till 2008.
> 
> - Now will they consider my rest of the exp?
> 
> - My first job was in Escort hospitals which was taken by Fortis in 2007. Now their is no any Escort hosp and in the same unit, i don't know, whether they have any records or not?
> 
> - What should i do know as Embassy staff will again going to call me on Monday.
> 
> - Totally lost my mind


My friend,

I think your agent has screwed you, that too badly.
Thing is, you cannot claim something which you don't have.
But buddy, can you tell what you have claimed in your eoi. Have you considered the entire work exp as biochemist or have you claimed only 2yrs in eoi.
If you have claimed 2yrs only then it is not an issue, and you need not worry.
But if you have claimed entire work exp then things are going to be a bit difficult.
Which is the fact in your case.

I would strongly suggest you contact your agent, ask him what he has put in your CV exactly. Please send a personal message to me asap with answer to above. I will try to wriggle out a solution.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

caaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 190 visa and about to upload the documents. I am uploading color scans and have not certified any of it. Pls advice whether the following would be good enough, correct me if I am missing on something :
> 
> 1.Passport
> 2.Degree certificate of B.Com, M.Com and CA
> 3.Marksheet of B.Com, M.Com and CA
> 4.IELTS TRF
> 5.Skill Asst result
> 6.Name affidavit
> 7.SSC certificate
> 8.Marriage certificate
> 
> I read that birth certificate is mandatory. My mother's name is misspelled in my birth certificate, so I do not want to furnish it.Will the SSC certificate serve the purpose?
> 
> Thanks,
> caaustralia


Yes, SSC certificate will do.
Best of luck

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tambarus

Faisal.aiub said:


> Hi,
> I found in form language ability of spouse. But my wife yet haven't sit  for IELTS exam. Do I need her IELTS result before submission 189 visa or when CO ask for her IELTS at that time should be provided ok?
> 
> regards,
> faisal


Bro
Are you claiming her points ? If not then it is not required. In that case, she should have completed her full time studies from well recog. Universities and you must have to produce a letter from her college/ Univ authorities stating that her period of study (full time/part time with highlighting period of study) and medium of study was english to be certified by authorities. You need to provide all her marksheeta provisional passing letter along with this letter from college authoritiea. If you don't want to do this step you can opt for paying additional amount as well.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

tambarus said:


> Bro
> Are you claiming her points ? If not then it is not required. In that case, she should have completed her full time studies from well recog. Universities and you must have to produce a letter from her college/ Univ authorities stating that her period of study (full time/part time with highlighting period of study) and medium of study was english to be certified by authorities. You need to provide all her marksheeta provisional passing letter along with this letter from college authoritiea. If you don't want to do this step you can opt for paying additional amount as well.


I think there is a confusion.
Even if you don't claim points, it is required that:
Ielts with min 4.5 bands or
Proof of full time study in English at college level or
Pay additional amount

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tambarus

Nishant Dundas said:


> I think there is a confusion.
> Even if you don't claim points, it is required that:
> Ielts with min 4.5 bands or
> Proof of full time study in English at college level or
> Pay additional amount
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Dear Nishant,

There is no confusion for me. If primary applicant is claiming seconday applicant points in EOI then second applicant need to provide IELTS score. Otherwise as I explained there are two options either to provide a letter for second applicant's english profi. with college marksheets and certificate or pay additional money.


----------



## visakar

Hi

Click the following link and you can edit your profile signature.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature




Leb said:


> Greetings everyone.
> I have been watching this forum for the last one month, It is really very helpful and information wealthy.
> 
> I would like to ask you experts whether any one of you were asked for additional information from adelaide team 13 noting that my first co was from team 7 while the current is from team 23.
> 
> Plz help especially I am worried from team 13.
> In addition would someone tell me how to write down my timelines in the footer.


----------



## visakar

Hi MRS.Sathis,

He can apply for family in 189 subclass. Please check it out.



mrs.sathis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Let me brief out my case here first. My husband is awaiting the PR Visa (applied for subclass 189). :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I would like to know when we would be able to apply for dependent visa for our child and myself? I am of the opinion that he has to get a job there and then only he will be able to raise the dependent visa for us. I am wondering how long it may take for husband to take our son and me to AU.. Kindly share any kind of information here ..
> Many thanks in advance


----------



## visakar

Hello Friends,

I believe it is against the forum rules to post the name of the Agent. I have read in couple of places where the admin will delete the posts if the name is mentioned. 

As suggested it is best to take the issue to DIBP once he gets his visa.





lovetosmack said:


> I have nothing against this guy, but why won't you post his name and warn others not to approach him? How else are you going to help others warn to stay away from this agent?


----------



## Faisal.aiub

tambarus said:


> Dear Nishant,
> 
> There is no confusion for me. If primary applicant is claiming seconday applicant points in EOI then second applicant need to provide IELTS score. Otherwise as I explained there are two options either to provide a letter for second applicant's english profi. with college marksheets and certificate or pay additional money.


Thank you guys for reply. 

yes My wife's Uni bachelor certificate, completion letter, transcript all in my hand.I am not claiming her point. 
But i heard the rules is either she needs to achieve IELTS ( 4.5 overall) (later/now?) when case officer ask or has to pay 4,500 aud if unable to achieve it. My wife can sit for exam and i am sure she will get it. But the thing is that i want to submit the application within a week and dont want to wait her ielts result now.


Regards.


----------



## Nish2006

Hi, i am trying to Australian PR, have written my IELTS and have submitted document with ACS for verification. I was checking the SkillSelect points, wanted to know if i am eligible to claim partner point, my wife details being:
1. She was working in IT-enabled industry, now have completed a Montessori training course but hasn't started working yet.
2. She's taking up IELTS and i am pretty sure she will get 6.

I am applying from IT skilled list, but for my wife it will be Early childhood teacher, both our profession are present in the SOL but as it's different from mine, will i be still able to claim the points, please let me know.


----------



## Alnaibii

Faisal.aiub said:


> Thank you guys for reply.
> 
> yes My wife's Uni bachelor certificate, completion letter, transcript all in my hand.I am not claiming her point.
> But i heard the rules is either she needs to achieve IELTS ( 4.5 overall) (later/now?) when case officer ask or has to pay 4,500 aud if unable to achieve it. My wife can sit for exam and i am sure she will get it. But the thing is that i want to submit the application within a week and dont want to wait her ielts result now.
> 
> Regards.


IELTS for dependent can be added later, and it is valid only one year.


----------



## dhawalswamy

cancerianlrules said:


> I don't think birth certificate is mandatory! Seniors please advise!




not mandatory, but in most cases CO asks for birth proof. So birth certificate or school certificates are required.


----------



## dhawalswamy

Faisal.aiub said:


> Thank you guys for reply.
> 
> yes My wife's Uni bachelor certificate, completion letter, transcript all in my hand.I am not claiming her point.
> But i heard the rules is either she needs to achieve IELTS ( 4.5 overall) (later/now?) when case officer ask or has to pay 4,500 aud if unable to achieve it. My wife can sit for exam and i am sure she will get it. But the thing is that i want to submit the application within a week and dont want to wait her ielts result now.
> 
> 
> Regards.




if your wife has bachelor degree from english medium, just upload certificates and transcripts (transcript should show that medium of study was english).

no need to get her ielts. and apply asap.


----------



## Pharma

chiku2006 said:


> Hi
> 
> I tried this number as well and came to know that its a special number. One has to go to airtel's office to get it activated and other way is to download VOIP service like smart voip on your smart device and make a call.... I tried it and it worked and its cost was 0.007 euro per minute which is dirt cheap. ... this is fyi please..
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chiku


BTW, Chiku when u called did you get any information regarding CO, as you are a weel senior to me in visa application


----------



## manmvk

*Where is my CO*

Friends, its been almost 10 weeks after my 190 visa application. Still in my Immiaccount, the 'last modified date' is as same as the application date. I know there is a delay for 190, but I have seen some applicants after me got their CO allotted. I have uploaded everything except Form 80. Do I need to contact DIBP ?.. If so can anyone share the number to call from India! Any other suggestion!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## harneek

Nishant Dundas said:


> My friend,
> 
> I think your agent has screwed you, that too badly.
> Thing is, you cannot claim something which you don't have.
> But buddy, can you tell what you have claimed in your eoi. Have you considered the entire work exp as biochemist or have you claimed only 2yrs in eoi.
> If you have claimed 2yrs only then it is not an issue, and you need not worry.
> But if you have claimed entire work exp then things are going to be a bit difficult.
> Which is the fact in your case.
> 
> I would strongly suggest you contact your agent, ask him what he has put in your CV exactly. Please send a personal message to me asap with answer to above. I will try to wriggle out a solution.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I PM you


----------



## chiku2006

Pharma said:


> BTW, Chiku when u called did you get any information regarding CO, as you are a weel senior to me in visa application


I didn't call, I tried post your messages to just to check that's all.

I will wait for another week and then call !!


----------



## DivineGrace

manmvk said:


> Friends, its been almost 10 weeks after my 190 visa application. Still in my Immiaccount, the 'last modified date' is as same as the application date. I know there is a delay for 190, but I have seen some applicants after me got their CO allotted. I have uploaded everything except Form 80. Do I need to contact DIBP ?.. If so can anyone share the number to call from India! Any other suggestion!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Surely you need to call DIAC Buddy , 10 weeks is way too long for CO allocation
diac no. - 00611300364613

Please share what they say , if u want you can Private message me as well. All the Best !


----------



## arvindramana

*Medicals status*

Hi Guys,
Checked with my clinic and they have uploaded my medicals three days earlier. 
But my emedicals status still says 

"This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below." 

It shows X-Ray is uploaded , but HIV incomplete and medical examination - required. 

What does it mean ?


----------



## lovetosmack

arvindramana said:


> Hi Guys,
> Checked with my clinic and they have uploaded my medicals three days earlier.
> But my emedicals status still says
> 
> "This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below."
> 
> It shows X-Ray is uploaded , but HIV incomplete and medical examination - required.
> 
> What does it mean ?


Send an email to [email protected]
They'll surely send you an update.


----------



## tonytc

Hello everyone, this is my first post here  

I'm studying the 189, 190, 489 visa types and being confused which one would be best for me, could you please help?

Per my calculation, I could get 60 points to apply for 189 visa, but I do have closed relatives in Australia and can ask them for sponsorship if needed. Besides, I saw my occupation (263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer) in the State Nominated Occupation Lists by South Australia, however with "Low Availability". So my questions are:
- Do I have a good chance to get the State Nomination and apply for 190 visa (with 65 points)?
- If 190 visa is not possible for me then should I proceed with 189 visa (60 points) or 489 visa (70 points)?

Thanks you very much for your help!


----------



## hassan111

*Guidance Needed!*

Dear All,

I have been a passive reader of this forum and it has been of great help for me so far. 

I am applied for 190 visa on 14th April from Pakistan. Sponsoring state is SA.

I got a query , I applied for PCC from PAk, received my PCC but there is problem. I was born in KSA and lived for 9 years.

In PCC it has mentioned that I have been living in Pak since my birth.

Would that cause any issue. Should I send same PCC or get it amended? Getting it amended is not an easy task, but will somehow manage if it is necessary. 

Thanks


----------



## arvindramana

*Medicals status*



lovetosmack said:


> Send an email to [email protected]
> They'll surely send you an update.


Yes dude .. I did that. But received an automated reply that they don't reply to mails about statuses. I guess I have to wait.


----------



## hassan111

tonytc said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post here
> 
> I'm studying the 189, 190, 489 visa types and being confused which one would be best for me, could you please help?
> 
> Per my calculation, I could get 60 points to apply for 189 visa, but I do have closed relatives in Australia and can ask them for sponsorship if needed. Besides, I saw my occupation (263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer) in the State Nominated Occupation Lists by South Australia, however with "Low Availability". So my questions are:
> - Do I have a good chance to get the State Nomination and apply for 190 visa (with 65 points)?
> - If 190 visa is not possible for me then should I proceed with 189 visa (60 points) or 489 visa (70 points)?
> 
> Thanks you very much for your help!


Mate, This is my second post so am no expert  My occupation is same 263312. I have got SS from SA with 60 points. But at that time(in FEB ) it was in medium avialability. I think you should first try getting SS as 190 gets processed fast compared to 189. 489 is something I wont recomend as you have to go thorugh all the process again(after two years or so) to get PR. 
Hope it woud help.


----------



## manmvk

hassan111 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a passive reader of this forum and it has been of great help for me so far.
> 
> I am applied for 190 visa on 14th April from Pakistan. Sponsoring state is SA.
> 
> I got a query , I applied for PCC from PAk, received my PCC but there is problem. I was born in KSA and lived for 9 years.
> 
> In PCC it has mentioned that I have been living in Pak since my birth.
> 
> Would that cause any issue. Should I send same PCC or get it amended? Getting it amended is not an easy task, but will somehow manage if it is necessary.
> 
> Thanks


It is better to get it amended, because you may need to do PCC from KSA as well.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

hassan111 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a passive reader of this forum and it has been of great help for me so far.
> 
> I am applied for 190 visa on 14th April from Pakistan. Sponsoring state is SA.
> 
> I got a query , I applied for PCC from PAk, received my PCC but there is problem. I was born in KSA and lived for 9 years.
> 
> In PCC it has mentioned that I have been living in Pak since my birth.
> 
> Would that cause any issue. Should I send same PCC or get it amended? Getting it amended is not an easy task, but will somehow manage if it is necessary.
> 
> Thanks


Yes you should get it changed as your passport and PCC will give different details.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

tonytc said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first post here
> 
> I'm studying the 189, 190, 489 visa types and being confused which one would be best for me, could you please help?
> 
> Per my calculation, I could get 60 points to apply for 189 visa, but I do have closed relatives in Australia and can ask them for sponsorship if needed. Besides, I saw my occupation (263312 - Telecommunications Network Engineer) in the State Nominated Occupation Lists by South Australia, however with "Low Availability". So my questions are:
> - Do I have a good chance to get the State Nomination and apply for 190 visa (with 65 points)?
> - If 190 visa is not possible for me then should I proceed with 189 visa (60 points) or 489 visa (70 points)?
> 
> Thanks you very much for your help!


I would suggest you get all your things in order first.
As per your calculations you will easily get 60 points minimum.
So best would be to get all things done such as ielts, qualification assessment and work assessment.

Way forward could be:
- get your things ready and complete.
- check websites of all states to understand how your occupation has fared in the past. What you see as of now shows current status, which would again change on 1st July. So best is to check these details.
- check the requirements of sponsorship by relative and understand it and check if they can sponsor you or not. Reason being that you can apply provided some conditions are met such as their area of residence, etc.

My point is get your homework done, get yourself prepared.
On 1st July, apply for 189 and see how it fares for first 1-2 months. If you get selected then good or else immediately apply for state sponsorship(I assume you would have kept entire application ready before itself) so you are safe.
If nothing happens under 190 in 1-2 months of applying, then chances are your 189 might have got selected, or else apply for 489 visa

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## visitkangaroos

arvindramana said:


> Hi Guys,
> Checked with my clinic and they have uploaded my medicals three days earlier.
> But my emedicals status still says
> 
> "This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below."
> 
> It shows X-Ray is uploaded , but HIV incomplete and medical examination - required.
> 
> What does it mean ?


I don't know whats the reason but this should be fine
For me also the hospital guys suggested that they have submitted to DIBP and on the immi site it showed something similar to yours. But after 3-4 days the link disappeared and when I checked on e Medical all the results were shown as complete and submitted


----------



## hpod

visitkangaroos said:


> I don't know whats the reason but this should be fine
> For me also the hospital guys suggested that they have submitted to DIBP and on the immi site it showed something similar to yours. But after 3-4 days the link disappeared and when I checked on e Medical all the results were shown as complete and submitted


Hi visitkangaroos ,

Can you suggest pls , if I need to do some preparations , till I receive the EoI Invite.

Below is my stats :

Subclass 189-Code 261313 : IELTS(W-7.5,S-7.5,R-7.5,L-8.5) 15 March 2014: ACS-5+yrs(261313) Submitted 24th Feb 2014 Result 24th Apr 2014, EOI submitted 26th April ;Invite ?? ; currently waiting

Also can u suggest the approx time EoI takes to get acknowledged ?

Many thanks in advance.
hpod


----------



## lovetosmack

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys Good Morning ,
> 
> Is CO allocation also based on job category ? Some guys have got grant within a month of filing the visa and in some cases even CO is not assigned after 45 days and in both cases applicants were offshore 189 but from different job codes .
> 
> Regards


Can any of you confirm if points play any role in priority after lodging the visa application?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

lovetosmack said:


> Can any of you confirm if points play any role in priority after lodging the visa application?


I don't think so.
It would be Dependant on the date of submission rather than anything.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Nishant Dundas said:


> I don't think so.
> It would be Dependant on the date of submission rather than anything.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Dear Team,

Iam pretty new to this forum . I already got a state nomination for queensland .While applying Pr iam going to add my wife also . She finished bachelors degree i heard from friends that need to get certificate that her college is the english teaching college. Anybody please advice how to get that certificate.:confuse d:


Please advice me 

Rajesh


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Dear Team,

Iam pretty new to this forum . I already got a state nomination for queensland .While applying 190 visa iam going to add my wife also . She finished bachelors degree i heard from friends that need to get certificate that her college is the english teaching college. Anybody please advice how to get that certificate.:confuse d:


Please advice me 

Rajesh


----------



## Happybets

A letter from the college principal stating that all medium of teaching was in English and she is able to communicate well in English will do.


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Happybets said:


> A letter from the college principal stating that all medium of teaching was in English and she is able to communicate well in English will do.


Thank so much ,

Could you help me to send Format 

Thanks Rajesh


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Dear friends,

Iam going to APPLY PR including my wife any one please share the format how to get certificate from the college that the college is the english speaking college


----------



## Nish2006

Nish2006 said:


> Hi, i am trying for Australian PR, have written my IELTS and have submitted document with ACS for verification. I was checking the SkillSelect points, wanted to know if i am eligible to claim partner point, my wife details being:
> 1. She was working in IT-enabled industry, now have completed a Montessori training course but hasn't started working yet.
> 2. She's taking up IELTS and i am pretty sure she will get 6.
> 
> I am applying from IT skilled list, but for my wife it will be Early childhood teacher, both our profession are present in the SOL but as it's different from mine, will i be still able to claim the points, please let me know.


In Addition, i have 12+ yrs exp in IT field and my wife is not working from past 5 yrs, she had worked for 4 yrs before. Can someone pls let me know if i can still get 5 points for partner


----------



## lovetosmack

rajesh_puchi said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Iam going to APPLY PR including my wife any one please share the format how to get certificate from the college that the college is the english speaking college


You just have to use the search function of this forum. 
Let me google that for you


----------



## gururajan

Hi,
I have ACS and IELTS documents and ready to apply for PR. I have a break of one or two months ( this month and next) after the ACS approval. Would it have any impact on the visa processing? Please clarify. 

PS - I have 70 points and if -5 from break in experience will not have any impact on my eligibility. 

Thanks in advance,
Guru


----------



## tonytc

Dear everyone,

Engineers Australia says: "for those who have ... or at least 3 years Overseas work experience in their nominated occupation or a closely-related occupation, then an additional assessing service is available to provide an opinion on the skilled employment claims. (Extra fee applicable - $250 + GST)"

I'm confused what "overseas" would mean here? As I am from Vietnam and all my 8 years of work experience are from Vietnam (for some big name international corporations however), do I have to pay that extra fee?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

gururajan said:


> Hi,
> I have ACS and IELTS documents and ready to apply for PR. I have a break of one or two months ( this month and next) after the ACS approval. Would it have any impact on the visa processing? Please clarify.
> 
> PS - I have 70 points and if -5 from break in experience will not have any impact on my eligibility.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Guru


You have 70 points after getting all things done!!!!!
What are you waiting for. Apply immediately and mostly you should get invited the very next round.
And no effect of any break on visa buddy..
Best of luck

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

tonytc said:


> Dear everyone,
> 
> Engineers Australia says: "for those who have ... or at least 3 years Overseas work experience in their nominated occupation or a closely-related occupation, then an additional assessing service is available to provide an opinion on the skilled employment claims. (Extra fee applicable - $250 + GST)"
> 
> I'm confused what "overseas" would mean here? As I am from Vietnam and all my 8 years of work experience are from Vietnam (for some big name international corporations however), do I have to pay that extra fee?


Yes,
Anything outside Australia is international.
It means if you have experience outside Australia, you have to apply for skills assessment with them

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rajesh_puchi said:


> Dear Team,
> 
> Iam pretty new to this forum . I already got a state nomination for queensland .While applying Pr iam going to add my wife also . She finished bachelors degree i heard from friends that need to get certificate that her college is the english teaching college. Anybody please advice how to get that certificate.:confuse d:
> 
> Please advice me
> 
> Rajesh


First check her college mark sheets and certificates. If it mentions that the medium of instruction is English, then provide copies of the same.
Or else visit the office of her college and request them to issue a certificate on their letterhead mentioning her full name year of study course and that the medium of instruction for all years was in english

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Nish2006 said:


> In Addition, i have 12+ yrs exp in IT field and my wife is not working from past 5 yrs, she had worked for 4 yrs before. Can someone pls let me know if i can still get 5 points for partner


You do not need work experience for spouse points.
Only an assessment of qualification and English proficiency.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rajesh_puchi said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Iam going to APPLY PR including my wife any one please share the format how to get certificate from the college that the college is the english speaking college


Just visit the college.
And tell them what you need mentioned, rest am sure they are aware of how to draft the letter.
There is no specific format for it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajesh_puchi

lovetosmack said:


> You just have to use the search function of this forum.
> Let me google that for you


Dear/madam,

iam going add my wife also in the pr application apart from the english proficiency certificate .Am i need to prepare any documents for her while submitting pr.
Pleaseadvice me i would be gratful for you\

Thanks
rajesh


----------



## rajesh_puchi

While apply TRA i submitted work experience of last 5 years . Now is it possible to add the work experience certificates in the pr application .please advice 

thanks 
rajesh


----------



## Redtape

rajesh_puchi said:


> Dear/madam,
> 
> iam going add my wife also in the pr application apart from the english proficiency certificate .Am i need to prepare any documents for her while submitting pr.
> Pleaseadvice me i would be gratful for you\
> 
> Thanks
> rajesh


If you are adding your spouse to your applicant few documents that I could think off:

1. Passport Copy.
2. Partners education credentials.
3. Marriage Certificate.
4. Pcc and Medicals

The first 3 docs you should submit while you lodge your visa and the last one you can provide as your application progress. But I would strongly recommend to finish this but also before the case officer allocation.

Good Luck with your Application.


----------



## Redtape

rajesh_puchi said:


> While apply TRA i submitted work experience of last 5 years . Now is it possible to add the work experience certificates in the pr application .please advice
> 
> thanks
> rajesh


You can do this way but I've seen a post on this blog that DIBP advised one applicant to get his work assessment done from the assessing body. According to the TRA guidelines it says 60 days but I think It wouldn't takes long time to do as you have already finished assessing your skills. Just check the link under 2.6.6 for more info.

Cheers!!


----------



## visitkangaroos

Dear Friends,

I have some doubts in Part G – Education and trade qualifications of Form 1221. Can you please shed some light on this.

27. Give details of all post secondary qualifications.
This is for graduation and higher i.e. Class Xth and Class XII the details are not required?

28 Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have attended in the last 2 years
Do we need to write Project related training or some training that go in our office, or is meant for trainings as a part of studies?

3. List all titles and describe any previous academic or research papers
you have had published
Like for me I have done B. Tech. so do I need to write Engineer as the title or is it the company designations like Technical Lead, or is it meant for Doctorates and all, so I can leave it blank.

It would be very kind if some one who has already got their grants or some one else, can reply to this today itself, as I plan to submit this Form before their morning tomorrow.


----------



## visitkangaroos

hpod said:


> Hi visitkangaroos ,
> 
> Can you suggest pls , if I need to do some preparations , till I receive the EoI Invite.
> 
> Below is my stats :
> 
> Subclass 189-Code 261313 : IELTS(W-7.5,S-7.5,R-7.5,L-8.5) 15 March 2014: ACS-5+yrs(261313) Submitted 24th Feb 2014 Result 24th Apr 2014, EOI submitted 26th April ;Invite ?? ; currently waiting
> 
> Also can u suggest the approx time EoI takes to get acknowledged ?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> hpod


Hi hpod,

Getting invitation is an automated system. So if you have 65 points you should get the invite today itself i.e. around 6:30 pm India time.

Once you get the invite your next step would to be fill the Visa application. For that you will need a card to pay the Visa application fees in one shot. It varies on how many dependents you have. For me it was 6160 AUD, for me, my wife and my son. As per the views on the forum here and my experience Travel Card works well. 

You can get the PCC and the medicals done immediately after filing the Visa application and need not wait for the CO to be allocated.

For that matter you can even get the PCC anytime even before the Visa application, but that might be a little troublesome as the PSK guys ask for some proof for why you need PCC.

Next is you need to start collecting all your documents which have to be uploaded after you file the Visa. I claimed 5 partner points and the list of documents requested from me are

Main Applicant
Evidence of Birth or Age
Evidence of Character
IELTS certificate
Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
Evidence of Skills Assessment
Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience including pay slips, tax assessments and bank
statememnts for each year of employment claimed for points
Evidence of Health

Secondary Applicant(s)
Evidence of Birth or Age
Evidence of Character
IELTS certificate
Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
Evidence of Health
Evidence of Skills Assessment
Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document

My son
Evidence of Birth or Age
Evidence of Member of Family Unit
Evidence of Health
Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document


----------



## Nishant Dundas

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have some doubts in Part G – Education and trade qualifications of Form 1221. Can you please shed some light on this.
> 
> 27. Give details of all post secondary qualifications.
> This is for graduation and higher i.e. Class Xth and Class XII the details are not required?
> 
> 28 Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have attended in the last 2 years
> Do we need to write Project related training or some training that go in our office, or is meant for trainings as a part of studies?
> 
> 3. List all titles and describe any previous academic or research papers
> you have had published
> Like for me I have done B. Tech. so do I need to write Engineer as the title or is it the company designations like Technical Lead, or is it meant for Doctorates and all, so I can leave it blank.
> 
> It would be very kind if some one who has already got their grants or some one else, can reply to this today itself, as I plan to submit this Form before their morning tomorrow.


27. I gave only from graduation, but many people give from 10th onwards

28. Any training undertaken, through any means, as a student or employee

3. Have you written any research papers, like how PhD students write. If you have mention that or else just leave it blank. And no, it does not relate to your qualifications.

BTW, I gave 1221 only for my spouse not myself.
Few people submit for themselves too and few like me do only for their spouses.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## iranianpep

*Adding my spouse to the application*

Dear friends,

I applied (onshore) for visa subclass 189 on 10th of March, 2014 and granted bridging visa type A (case officer has not been assigned to my application yet) while my Temporary Graduate visa is still valid till 4th of August, 2014.

I have recently got married and plan to bring my wife to Australia. I am looking for some advice to bring her sooner. Since my Temporary Graduate visa expires in 3 months, I should include her to my visa 189 application. However, since she is not in Australia it seems that she cannot get the bridging visa. Does this mean that we need to wait till the decision is made for my application?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## RGK2013

max1978 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just another query for visa 190. I have submitted my application for 190. Now when I upload all the documents do they need to be certified or can I just scan the original and upload?
> 
> If certification is required who can certify it?
> 
> PLS REPLY AS IT IS VERY URGENT


I am not sure if it has to be certified. However, all my mates (successful applicants) recommended to upload certified documents and hence, I have uploaded certified documents.

You can get your documents certified from any NOTARY PUBLIC. It is recommended to make sure that the notary seal has their register number in it or a round seal with the same can be added to certifying documents.


----------



## max1978

*Query for 190 visa- VERY URGENT - PLS REPLY*



RGK2013 said:


> I am not sure if it has to be certified. However, all my mates (successful applicants) recommended to upload certified documents and hence, I have uploaded certified documents.
> 
> You can get your documents certified from any NOTARY PUBLIC. It is recommended to make sure that the notary seal has their register number in it or a round seal with the same can be added to certifying documents.




I am currently living in Saudi Arabia, hence cannot have them notarized. Can an Individual living here can certify it for me.

Thanks


----------



## RGK2013

max1978 said:


> I am currently living in Saudi Arabia, hence cannot have them notarized. Can an Individual living here can certify it for me.
> 
> Thanks


These links may be of help to you:

https://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/who-can-certify-a-copy-of-a-document.aspx

Agents Gateway – Requirements for certifying documents - agent FAQS

Good luck,


----------



## ehsanm

visitkangaroos said:


> Hi hpod,
> 
> Getting invitation is an automated system. So if you have 65 points you should get the invite today itself i.e. around 6:30 pm India time.
> 
> Once you get the invite your next step would to be fill the Visa application. For that you will need a card to pay the Visa application fees in one shot. It varies on how many dependents you have. For me it was 6160 AUD, for me, my wife and my son. As per the views on the forum here and my experience Travel Card works well.
> 
> You can get the PCC and the medicals done immediately after filing the Visa application and need not wait for the CO to be allocated.
> 
> For that matter you can even get the PCC anytime even before the Visa application, but that might be a little troublesome as the PSK guys ask for some proof for why you need PCC.
> 
> Next is you need to start collecting all your documents which have to be uploaded after you file the Visa. I claimed 5 partner points and the list of documents requested from me are
> 
> Main Applicant
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> Evidence of Character
> IELTS certificate
> Evidence of Overseas Qualifications
> Evidence of Skills Assessment
> Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience including pay slips, tax assessments and bank
> statememnts for each year of employment claimed for points
> Evidence of Health
> 
> Secondary Applicant(s)
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> Evidence of Character
> IELTS certificate
> Evidence of Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner
> Evidence of Health
> Evidence of Skills Assessment
> Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document
> 
> My son
> Evidence of Birth or Age
> Evidence of Member of Family Unit
> Evidence of Health
> Passport Bio-pages - Travel Document




To be very honest i m feeling you are lucky with your time line 

I am 26th March application submittion, but i still can not see a CO

How do you know a CO is assigned , should i email some one


----------



## max1978

*Query for 190 visa- VERY URGENT - PLS REPLY*



RGK2013 said:


> These links may be of help to you:
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/who-can-certify-a-copy-of-a-document.aspx
> 
> Agents Gateway – Requirements for certifying documents - agent FAQS
> 
> Good luck,



The link mentions that any person/agency recognised by law can certify documents. Can I then get my documents certified by any other individual.

Thanks


----------



## visitkangaroos

Dear Friends,

One of my friend got a PR last year and presently he is in Australia searching for a job for some time. If luck does not goes his way he might come back in a month or so. Also his accommodation is not stable and he has to change multiple houses in his duration in Australia.

Should I be including his details in the Personal Contacts.

What do you guys suggest.


----------



## RGK2013

max1978 said:


> The link mentions that any person/agency recognised by law can certify documents. Can I then get my documents certified by any other individual.
> 
> Thanks


I don't think any individual can attest.
Other type of attestations accepted here in Australia includes Post master, Police officer, A medical professional, in some cases Bank managers, etc. However, these are within Australia. I am not sure how much would this be applicable to onshore certifying individuals.


----------



## kharelshishir

RGK2013 said:


> I don't think any individual can attest. Other type of attestations accepted here in Australia includes Post master, Police officer, A medical professional, in some cases Bank managers, etc. However, these are within Australia. I am not sure how much would this be applicable to onshore certifying individuals.


I think i read somewhere that MARA agents also can attest


----------



## yuri_gagari

Hi Everyone, 

I have applied for PR based on my invitation, I have filled the online form, and attached all the relevant docs, The application is for for my partner and Myself, I just wanted to know which forms to fill in, i m almost through with Form 80, do I also have to fill form 1221 ? and any other forms to fill in ?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

iranianpep said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I applied (onshore) for visa subclass 189 on 10th of March, 2014 and granted bridging visa type A (case officer has not been assigned to my application yet) while my Temporary Graduate visa is still valid till 4th of August, 2014.
> 
> I have recently got married and plan to bring my wife to Australia. I am looking for some advice to bring her sooner. Since my Temporary Graduate visa expires in 3 months, I should include her to my visa 189 application. However, since she is not in Australia it seems that she cannot get the bridging visa. Does this mean that we need to wait till the decision is made for my application?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


There is no relation between you adding your wife for 189 visa and your bridging visa.
You can add her in your 189 application.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

max1978 said:


> I am currently living in Saudi Arabia, hence cannot have them notarized. Can an Individual living here can certify it for me.
> 
> Thanks


Get all the documents scanned in color.
What is required is either color scan copy or notarized copies if you have simple black & white copies

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ehsanm said:


> To be very honest i m feeling you are lucky with your time line
> 
> I am 26th March application submittion, but i still can not see a CO
> 
> How do you know a CO is assigned , should i email some one


My friend I applied on 8th march, and still no CO.
Guess we all in the same boat

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> One of my friend got a PR last year and presently he is in Australia searching for a job for some time. If luck does not goes his way he might come back in a month or so. Also his accommodation is not stable and he has to change multiple houses in his duration in Australia.
> 
> Should I be including his details in the Personal Contacts.
> 
> What do you guys suggest.


No need.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

yuri_gagari said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for PR based on my invitation, I have filled the online form, and attached all the relevant docs, The application is for for my partner and Myself, I just wanted to know which forms to fill in, i m almost through with Form 80, do I also have to fill form 1221 ? and any other forms to fill in ?


Nope. This is all is required

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rockyrambo

*Total points?*

Hi,

I received a positive assessment from ACS and the letter goes like this:

The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst programmer) of the ANZSCO code

Dates: 08/05 - 05/07 (1 yr 9 months) for company A
Dates: 05/08 - 05/10 (2 yr 0 months) for company B
Dates: 04/12 - 07/13 (1 yr 3 months) for company C

Going by the above assessment , how many month work experience can I claim? - 36 or 35 ? ("after" August 2008 includes Aug 2008 as well?)

Also, I worked with company C from 07/13 to 10/13 and then working with company D from 01/14 to till date. Can I claim this work experience while I am submitting my EOI. The work experience with company D is in Singapore and not in India. I am a Singapore employee.

Please validate my total points as well-
Age - 29 (30 points)
IELTS - above 7 in each and 7.5 overall (10)
Work ex - if it's 3 years (5 points)
Education - Bachelors as assessed by ACS (15 points)

Hence, do I qualify with 60 points in total? Are there any chances of a person with 60 points?


----------



## rajforu86

rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a positive assessment from ACS and the letter goes like this:
> 
> The following employment after August 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst programmer) of the ANZSCO code
> 
> Dates: 08/05 - 05/07 (1 yr 9 months) for company A
> Dates: 05/08 - 05/10 (2 yr 0 months) for company B
> Dates: 04/12 - 07/13 (1 yr 3 months) for company C
> 
> Going by the above assessment , how many month work experience can I claim? - 36 or 35 ? ("after" August 2008 includes Aug 2008 as well?)
> 
> Also, I worked with company C from 07/13 to 10/13 and then working with company D from 01/14 to till date. Can I claim this work experience while I am submitting my EOI. The work experience with company D is in Singapore and not in India. I am a Singapore employee.
> 
> Please validate my total points as well-
> Age - 29 (30 points)
> IELTS - above 7 in each and 7.5 overall (10)
> Work ex - if it's 3 years (5 points)
> Education - Bachelors as assessed by ACS (15 points)
> 
> Hence, do I qualify with 60 points in total? Are there any chances of a person with 60 points?


Hi

There are quiet fare chances in189 and 190 visa as well.

Raj


----------



## rockyrambo

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> 
> There are quiet fare chances in189 and 190 visa as well.
> 
> Raj


Thanks buddy, but, is my experience 36 months? or 35 months? and i have been working since then as well, can i claim that?


----------



## rajforu86

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks buddy, but, is my experience 36 months? or 35 months? and i have been working since then as well, can i claim that?


Hi
It will calculate the experience till the date when you will apply EOI..for example if you apply EOI today..it will calculate exp till today..but you need to provide exp certificate till date if you are working in the same occupation.

Raj


----------



## Alnaibii

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> It will calculate the experience till the date when you will apply EOI..for example if you apply EOI today..it will calculate exp till today..but you need to provide exp certificate till date if you are working in the same occupation.
> 
> Raj


All points are frozen at the date of invitation, not the date you submit EOI.


----------



## rockyrambo

rajforu86 said:


> Hi
> It will calculate the experience till the date when you will apply EOI..for example if you apply EOI today..it will calculate exp till today..but you need to provide exp certificate till date if you are working in the same occupation.
> 
> Raj


Oh! I think , as of now, i will just have to claim by mentioning that I am working in the same occupation till date. When , I receive the invite, then they will ask for the release letter or other work ex letters, right? that should be sufficient enough to go forward along with the original ACS letter?


----------



## yuri_gagari

Nishant Dundas said:


> Nope. This is all is required
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant, 

thanks for the reply, just to clarify, so Do I still need to fill in form 1221, ? or is form 80 enough. 

Thanks and regards.


----------



## rajforu86

rockyrambo said:


> Oh! I think , as of now, i will just have to claim by mentioning that I am working in the same occupation till date. When , I receive the invite, then they will ask for the release letter or other work ex letters, right? that should be sufficient enough to go forward along with the original ACS letter?


Yeah you are absolutely right. At the end of the day CO will the end point of contact..if he/she is happy with your documentation..nothing really matters.

Raj


----------



## rockyrambo

rajforu86 said:


> Yeah you are absolutely right. At the end of the day CO will the end point of contact..if he/she is happy with your documentation..nothing really matters.
> 
> Raj


oh great.! thanks!! one more thing..I am actually very bewildered regarding my total number of points at this stage..I just don't understand that back when I calculated them, I counted 55 and not 60, but right now, when i looked carefully at the ACS result etc. I am counting them as 60. Would you mind validating my calculation?

Age - 29 (30 points)
IELTS - above 7 in each and 7.5 overall (10)
Work ex - if it's 3 years (5 points) - (outside AU , at least 3 but < 5 in the past 10 yrs)
Education - Bachelors as assessed by ACS (15 points) Bachelor of Tech compared to AQF bachelors in computing

No other points besides the above..so, is my total 60 for sure?


----------



## Alnaibii

yes, your calculation seems correct


----------



## Nishant Dundas

yuri_gagari said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> thanks for the reply, just to clarify, so Do I still need to fill in form 1221, ? or is form 80 enough.
> 
> Thanks and regards.


For main applicant, form 80 is enough
For Dependants, fill form 80 and 1221

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rockyrambo said:


> oh great.! thanks!! one more thing..I am actually very bewildered regarding my total number of points at this stage..I just don't understand that back when I calculated them, I counted 55 and not 60, but right now, when i looked carefully at the ACS result etc. I am counting them as 60. Would you mind validating my calculation?
> 
> Age - 29 (30 points)
> IELTS - above 7 in each and 7.5 overall (10)
> Work ex - if it's 3 years (5 points) - (outside AU , at least 3 but < 5 in the past 10 yrs)
> Education - Bachelors as assessed by ACS (15 points) Bachelor of Tech compared to AQF bachelors in computing
> 
> No other points besides the above..so, is my total 60 for sure?


You have 60 points, provided you have work exp also assessed for 3years. Without assessment don't claim those 5 points.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Johnny_

This looks like a great thread...I am eager to join the list post my IELTS


----------



## rockyrambo

Nishant Dundas said:


> You have 60 points, provided you have work exp also assessed for 3years. Without assessment don't claim those 5 points.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Let me mail the ACS people to clarify the number of years that I get positive result. Let's say, it falls one month shy of 3 years, should I not go ahead and claim because I am still working in the same occupation code..Right? At the time of the invite, they'll check that whether ACS assessed 35 months and my claimed work ex through letters/ documents sound correct?


----------



## Nish2006

Nishant Dundas said:


> You do not need work experience for spouse points.
> Only an assessment of qualification and English proficiency.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks for the update Nishant


----------



## rockyrambo

*pts for work ex*

Hi,

Could someone please clarify this:

My ACS assessment says that my employment after Aug 2008 is considered skilled.."
Does this mean that Aug 2008 is also counted?

Let's say, if Aug 2008 is not counted then I have 35 month skilled experience. However, I have worked with the same company in the same role for 4 months after that as well. So, can I not go ahead and file the EOI and claim points for 35 +4 month experience? At the time of the invite, since I wills show my documents that I worked with the same company for 4 more months after ACS assessment last date of employment, so I will be fine? right?


----------



## Arunvas

rockyrambo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please clarify this:
> 
> My ACS assessment says that my employment after Aug 2008 is considered skilled.."
> Does this mean that Aug 2008 is also counted?
> 
> Let's say, if Aug 2008 is not counted then I have 35 month skilled experience. However, I have worked with the same company in the same role for 4 months after that as well. So, can I not go ahead and file the EOI and claim points for 35 +4 month experience? At the time of the invite, since I wills show my documents that I worked with the same company for 4 more months after ACS assessment last date of employment, so I will be fine? right?


Yes you are fine! You can show proofs like Relieving letter, Payslips etc. for your continued employment in the same profession/company!


----------



## rockyrambo

Arunvas said:


> Yes you are fine! You can show proofs like Relieving letter, Payslips etc. for your continued employment in the same profession/company!


Exactly.. thanks a lot for the advice...one last thing - now since I need to pull up my socks and file an EOI asap, is there a thread where facts/ minutiae about filing an EOI are discussed? So that, I can accelerate the process for myself?


----------



## Guest

Hi Guys,
I have uploaded all the documents except pcc and medicals but today when logged into my immi account, i see "Received" status. What does that mean?


----------



## Arunvas

rockyrambo said:


> Exactly.. thanks a lot for the advice...one last thing - now since I need to pull up my socks and file an EOI asap, is there a thread where facts/ minutiae about filing an EOI are discussed? So that, I can accelerate the process for myself?


Filling up an EOI is just as easy as you did for ACS assessment but with a little more info would be required.

You may look into this long thread on EOI:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1351.html


----------



## Arunvas

cb2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have uploaded all the documents except pcc and medicals but today when logged into my immi account, i see "Received" status. What does that mean?


This means that DIBP received your docs! No sign for CO though


----------



## pavan29km

Nishant Dundas said:


> You do not need work experience for spouse points.
> Only an assessment of qualification and English proficiency.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant,

Thank you very much for throwing light on this aspect - I was always under the impression that my spouse would have to submit her work experience for me to gain partner points.
My wife graduated as BE in 2009(electricals/EEE) but never formally worked due to circumstances.
She has her IELTS with overall band score of 6 this month (individual scores: 6.5,5.5,6.5,5.5).

For BE electricals degree who would be the formal assessment authority, their charges and timelines?

Thanks a ton and appreciate your replies comrades. Cheers! :yo:


----------



## Guest

Arunvas said:


> This means that DIBP received your docs! No sign for CO though


Hi,

May you please elaborate.... Is this an system generated or someone might have checked the documents... So if CO is assigned then, will there be any mail intimation or change in status from "Received" to something else.


----------



## sam_s_g

wana fly said:


> Hello,
> Yup ur invitation definitely depends on which ANZSCO code you choose. Plz go to SkillSelect & go to reports tab. You will be able to find out how much is the ceiling limits of each group & compare points that were invited upto last round. Also check occupation ceiling link on the same page.. All the best


Thanks friend. I went through the page. There is quite a lot of information there. The process seems to be very transparent (may be too early for me to say  ).

Just to clarify, all 3 ANZSCO codes closely matching to my work fall under same code group 2613. (they are 261312, 261313, 261399) So, will it mater out of these 3 codes which i choose?

For the 2013-2014 programme year, for 2613 code group, CeilingValue=4800, ResultsToDate=3501. How to interpret these values? when does a programme year starts?

Sameer


----------



## akshay1229

pavan29km said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> Thank you very much for throwing light on this aspect - I was always under the impression that my spouse would have to submit her work experience for me to gain partner points.
> My wife graduated as BE in 2009(electricals/EEE) but never formally worked due to circumstances.
> She has her IELTS with overall band score of 6 this month (individual scores: 6.5,5.5,6.5,5.5).
> 
> For BE electricals degree who would be the formal assessment authority, their charges and timelines?
> 
> Thanks a ton and appreciate your replies comrades. Cheers! :yo:


hi..for your wife..as she is BE Electrical (ANZSCO CODE=233311, check it though) , Engineers Australia is authority for assessment. 
check their website...you will get all info.

good luck

Akshay


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Dear fellas

What will the 'Country of Institution' be if I have done ACCA,UK (England) but sitting in India? It is a Distance Learning Course.


----------



## Arunvas

pavan29km said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> Thank you very much for throwing light on this aspect - I was always under the impression that my spouse would have to submit her work experience for me to gain partner points.
> My wife graduated as BE in 2009(electricals/EEE) but never formally worked due to circumstances.
> She has her IELTS with overall band score of 6 this month (individual scores: 6.5,5.5,6.5,5.5).
> 
> For BE electricals degree who would be the formal assessment authority, their charges and timelines?
> 
> Thanks a ton and appreciate your replies comrades. Cheers! :yo:


Pavan, unfortunately your partner's IELTS score has to be min 6 in each section to claim partner's points


----------



## pavan29km

akshay1229 said:


> hi..for your wife..as she is BE Electrical (ANZSCO CODE=233311, check it though) , Engineers Australia is authority for assessment.
> check their website...you will get all info.
> 
> good luck
> 
> Akshay


Thanks Akshay1229 I did go through their site it said for non-accredited degree (she has it from VTU-Belgaum, Karnataka [60%]) it would require around 19 weeks, is that correct???  And around AUD$ 682 

The site also says that one must require IELTS with minumum 6 in each which is obviously not the case above, so I guess either I don't claim at all or get my spouse to re-take IELTS and then apply for the assessment; meaning another delay of 5-6 months that too without any guarantee!


----------



## Arunvas

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> May you please elaborate.... Is this an system generated or someone might have checked the documents... So if CO is assigned then, will there be any mail intimation or change in status from "Received" to something else.


This seems to be system generated which usually happens after 2-3 days of upload. 

The only way to identify if the CO is assigned is to receive an email from CO itself  Otherwise you may also receive a Direct Grant even before you aware that CO was assigned to your case


----------



## pavan29km

Arunvas said:


> Pavan, unfortunately your partner's IELTS score has to be min 6 in each section to claim partner's points


Thanks Arunvas, that clears the dust for this matter - so I park this option aside and go with my points only... Here goes everything! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Arunvas

pavan29km said:


> Thanks Arunvas, that clears the dust for this matter - so I park this option aside and go with my points only... Here goes everything! :fingerscrossed:


Watz ur EOI score? This would determine how soon you would receive the invite...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> Dear fellas
> 
> What will the 'Country of Institution' be if I have done ACCA,UK (England) but sitting in India? It is a Distance Learning Course.


Anyone?

One more question friends, The immiacc is asking for a 'To' date even for my current job. That is weird, as I am still employed in this job..

If this 'To' date is the one that has been mentioned on my assessment letter then I am screwed, as then I will not be able to get 5 points for employment. My assessing authority mentioned this 'To' date as the date mentioned on my reference letter from the employer (3rd Dec'13), but I did not cease to be an employee in that company on that day!! I still work there!! I left this 'To' date blank in my EOI, so skillselect gave me 5 points on 21st Mar 2014 (DoE) as I had completed more than 3 years on that day in related employment. Please help. This is unnerving!


----------



## lovetosmack

MaxTheWolf said:


> Anyone?
> 
> One more question friends, The immiacc is asking for a 'To' date even for my current job. That is weird, as I am still employed in this job..
> 
> If this 'To' date is the one that has been mentioned on my assessment letter then I am screwed, as then I will not be able to get 5 points for employment. My assessing authority mentioned this 'To' date as the date mentioned on my reference letter from the employer (3rd Dec'13), but I did not cease to be an employee in that company on that day!! I still work there!! I left this 'To' date blank in my EOI, so skillselect gave me 5 points on 21st Mar 2014 (DoE) as I had completed more than 3 years on that day in related employment. Please help. This is unnerving!


Write 'Present' there. If you notice, that field alone allows you to write a word. Remaining from-to fields only take numerical input to type month-year.


----------



## hnguyen

Hi, 
Just wanna know if anyone from "big round" 24-Mar got CO allocated?
Thanks


----------



## susheelsingh28

hnguyen said:


> Hi,
> Just wanna know if anyone from "big round" 24-Mar got CO allocated?
> Thanks


I am on same boat.No CO allocation yet.


----------



## OZdream123

hnguyen said:


> Hi,
> Just wanna know if anyone from "big round" 24-Mar got CO allocated?
> Thanks


Nothing..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

lovetosmack said:


> Write 'Present' there. If you notice, that field alone allows you to write a word. Remaining from-to fields only take numerical input to type month-year.


Hi

Thanks for the reply! I tried but it really asks for the date! This is stupid!

Anyone? What do you put against the 'Date To' for your current continuing job in your visa application?


----------



## Arunvas

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I tried but it really asks for the date! This is stupid!
> 
> Anyone? What do you put against the 'Date To' for your current continuing job in your visa application?


I did put the current date, no other way. We can prove our continued employment with payslips etc later!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Arunvas said:


> Yes you are fine! You can show proofs like Relieving letter, Payslips etc. for your continued employment in the same profession/company!


Hi

I also have widely the same issue. When I got my experience assessed I had not completed 36 months of skilled experience. My assessment authority mentioned a 'To' date even against my current continuing employment. They took the 'To' date (3rd Dec 2013) as the date issuance of my reference letter from my current employer. This is really weird as it is a 'Reference Letter' not a 'Relieving Letter'. As of today, I am still with the same employer, same designation, same roles and responsibilities. Anyway, I submitted my EOI without mentioning this 'To' date in my EOI. As I had crossed 36 months for skilled experience on the DoE, skillselect gave me 5 points for it. And that made a total of 60 points for me.

Now, I have gotten an invitation and while preparing my visa application the ImmiAcc is also asking for a 'Date To' even for my current continuing employment. This is very stupid!

Dear people, any suggestions?

Rgds


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Arunvas said:


> I did put the current date, no other way. We can prove our continued employment with payslips etc later!


Hi Arunvas

Thanks for the reply. You mean 'current date' as the date when you are filling up the form for visa application after getting invitation, right?


----------



## prabhuranjan

Hurray!!!! Got my grant .. No words.. 

Thanks a lot for everyone who supported. This forum has always been a positive spirit... I wish everyone gets a speedy grant...

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## chiku2006

prabhuranjan said:


> Hurray!!!! Got my grant .. No words..
> 
> Thanks a lot for everyone who supported. This forum has always been a positive spirit... I wish everyone gets a speedy grant...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Wow awesome prabhu!!! Congrats buddy

Please share your timeline


----------



## OZdream123

prabhuranjan said:


> Hurray!!!! Got my grant .. No words..
> 
> Thanks a lot for everyone who supported. This forum has always been a positive spirit... I wish everyone gets a speedy grant...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Congratulations.. Wish you luck and success in your new life in australia..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prabhuranjan said:


> Hurray!!!! Got my grant .. No words..
> 
> Thanks a lot for everyone who supported. This forum has always been a positive spirit... I wish everyone gets a speedy grant...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Congrats buddy! Make the big change to your signature!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Dear people

I have requested my current employer to issue a Proof of Employment Letter for me. The are asking who should they address it to. I know the name will be 'Department of Immigration and Border Protection, Australia (or, Australian Government)', but what is their registered address? Could please someone paste an official link mentioning the address? Thanks!


----------



## PPPPPP

MaxTheWolf said:


> Dear people
> 
> I have requested my current employer to issue a Proof of Employment Letter for me. The are asking who should they address it to. I know the name will be 'Department of Immigration and Border Protection, Australia (or, Australian Government)', but what is their registered address? Could please someone paste an official link mentioning the address? Thanks!



on the company leterhead 
To Whomsoever It May Concern

This will do.


----------



## manmvk

*190 Grant*

Hi All,

One of my friends who applied for 190 Visa (SS VIC) on Jan 29th got the Grant on April 24th..There was no co and it was a direct Grant....Hope we all get our Visa Grant soon...

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AuzLover

prabhuranjan said:


> Hurray!!!! Got my grant .. No words..
> 
> Thanks a lot for everyone who supported. This forum has always been a positive spirit... I wish everyone gets a speedy grant...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Many many congrats dear! lane::clap2:


----------



## chiku2006

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of my friends who applied for 190 Visa (SS VIC) on Jan 29th got the Grant on April 24th..There was no co and it was a direct Grant....Hope we all get our Visa Grant soon...
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Thats good news!!

I have observed that jan to mid feb applications are getting finalised right now... latest was of ozbabe who had applied on 14/02


----------



## Arunvas

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Arunvas
> 
> Thanks for the reply. You mean 'current date' as the date when you are filling up the form for visa application after getting invitation, right?


I have mentioned the current date for sure while filling EOI, I'm suspecting the same for the visa lodge also.


----------



## Arunvas

prabhuranjan said:


> Hurray!!!! Got my grant .. No words..
> 
> Thanks a lot for everyone who supported. This forum has always been a positive spirit... I wish everyone gets a speedy grant...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Congrats Prabhu on your grant! Wat did ur CO ask on 15th?


----------



## prseeker

prabhuranjan said:


> Hurray!!!! Got my grant .. No words..
> 
> Thanks a lot for everyone who supported. This forum has always been a positive spirit... I wish everyone gets a speedy grant...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Good start of the week .... Congrats Prabhu and best of luck for the future !


----------



## ben roberto

prseeker said:


> Good start of the week .... Congrats Prabhu and best of luck for the future !



Congrats Prabhuranjan..

Dear All,
We also got the grant letter today.. 
I thank the senior folks and moderators here for providing the guidance and support, especially _shel... 
Wish all others waiting here a speedy grant. You are almost there.. 

Thank u,
Ben.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## prseeker

ben roberto said:


> Congrats Prabhuranjan..
> 
> Dear All,
> We also got the grant letter today..
> I thank the senior folks and moderators here for providing the guidance and support, especially _shel...
> Wish all others waiting here a speedy grant. You are almost there..
> 
> Thank u,
> Ben.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Amazing , Hearty congratulations !!
Lets hope to get loads grant mail this week .


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Arunvas said:


> I have mentioned the current date for sure while filling EOI, I'm suspecting the same for the visa lodge also.


But in EOI you are allowed to leave 'To' blank for current occupation. Why did you put a date there for current occupation?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> Dear fellas
> 
> What will the 'Country of Institution' be if I have done ACCA,UK (England) but sitting in India? It is a Distance Learning Course.


In my EOI I had put it as India, but now I feel it should be UK. I am confused.

Anyone any inputs?


----------



## prseeker

MaxTheWolf said:


> In my EOI I had put it as India, but now I feel it should be UK. I am confused.
> 
> Anyone any inputs?


Hi , 

This should be India . Don't stress too much about it as it's not gonna impact your invite in any which ways . 
You can make the change when you file the evisa and also when you will fill form 80 .

Regards 
PD


----------



## prseeker

ben roberto said:


> Congrats Prabhuranjan..
> 
> Dear All,
> We also got the grant letter today..
> I thank the senior folks and moderators here for providing the guidance and support, especially _shel...
> Wish all others waiting here a speedy grant. You are almost there..
> 
> Thank u,
> Ben.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


One more thing , change the color coding against your name to green in sheet . I can do it in no time but felt that you should do it yourself as it will give you a blissful feeling


----------



## chiku2006

ben roberto said:


> Congrats Prabhuranjan..
> 
> Dear All,
> We also got the grant letter today..
> I thank the senior folks and moderators here for providing the guidance and support, especially _shel...
> Wish all others waiting here a speedy grant. You are almost there..
> 
> Thank u,
> Ben.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hey congrats Roberto, all the best for your new life !


----------



## australiaprvisa

hnguyen said:


> Hi,
> Just wanna know if anyone from "big round" 24-Mar got CO allocated?
> Thanks


I have invited on 24th march round and lodge visa on 25th march, today got mail that CO allocated.

So please wait by this week you will also assign CO soon. All the best.


----------



## prseeker

australiaprvisa said:


> I have invited on 24th march round and lodge visa on 25th march, today got mail that CO allocated.
> 
> So please wait by this week you will also assign CO soon. All the best.


Whats your occupation code? If possible please update your signature .


----------



## australiaprvisa

prseeker said:


> Whats your occupation code? If possible please update your signature .


My occupation code 261312. I will update my signature soon.


----------



## Faisal.aiub

*189 visa question*

Hello Guys,

Can any expert help me of the question 189?

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

Do i hv to fill up me and my wife last residents details?


----------



## ben roberto

prseeker said:


> One more thing , change the color coding against your name to green in sheet . I can do it in no time but felt that you should do it yourself as it will give you a blissful feeling


Oh yeah... It's been wonderful today... just rewinding thru the struggles nd hurdles me nd my family managed... I'm sure all of us will have it on getting the grant.. Updated the sheet.. 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## gururajan

Faisal.aiub said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can any expert help me of the question 189?
> 
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> Do i hv to fill up me and my wife last residents details?


Hi,

I have lived in Thailand for the last 7 years though I am an Indian citizen. I have given country of usual residence as India though - not sure if this is an issue.


----------



## gururajan

Hi,

I have got 10 years and 5 months experience letter cleared from ACS. While lodging visa, they ask for the last 10 years and having experience 8 years or more. To meet this criteria, I can ignore my first job ( 6 months) and EOI shows I have 15 points. 

My question - do I need to give all employment details in the visa application?


----------



## visakar

prabhuranjan said:


> Hurray!!!! Got my grant .. No words..
> 
> Thanks a lot for everyone who supported. This forum has always been a positive spirit... I wish everyone gets a speedy grant...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Congrats... Enjoy


----------



## visakar

Congrats Ben, all the very best in Oz.



ben roberto said:


> Congrats Prabhuranjan..
> 
> Dear All,
> We also got the grant letter today..
> I thank the senior folks and moderators here for providing the guidance and support, especially _shel...
> Wish all others waiting here a speedy grant. You are almost there..
> 
> Thank u,
> Ben.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Faisal.aiub

gururajan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lived in Thailand for the last 7 years though I am an Indian citizen. I have given country of usual residence as India though - not sure if this is an issue.


 I think i hv to fill up in form80 of last 10 yrs.but in online application here just me and my wife last resident should be provided.


----------



## AuzLover

ben roberto said:


> Congrats Prabhuranjan..
> 
> Dear All,
> We also got the grant letter today..
> I thank the senior folks and moderators here for providing the guidance and support, especially _shel...
> Wish all others waiting here a speedy grant. You are almost there..
> 
> Thank u,
> Ben.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Great Day! Congrats ben


----------



## MaxTheWolf

> Hi
> 
> I also have widely the same issue. When I got my experience assessed I had not completed 36 months of skilled experience. My assessment authority mentioned a 'To' date even against my current continuing employment. They took the 'To' date (3rd Dec 2013) as the date issuance of my reference letter from my current employer. This is really weird as it is a 'Reference Letter' not a 'Relieving Letter'. As of today, I am still with the same employer, same designation, same roles and responsibilities. Anyway, I submitted my EOI without mentioning this 'To' date in my EOI. As I had crossed 36 months for skilled experience on the DoE, skillselect gave me 5 points for it. And that made a total of 60 points for me.
> 
> Now, I have gotten an invitation and while preparing my visa application the ImmiAcc is also asking for a 'Date To' even for my current continuing employment. This is very stupid!
> 
> Dear people, any suggestions?
> 
> Rgds


Hi people

any inputs on this?

Thanks


----------



## rohit1_sharma

prabhuranjan said:


> Hurray!!!! Got my grant .. No words..
> 
> Thanks a lot for everyone who supported. This forum has always been a positive spirit... I wish everyone gets a speedy grant...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Congrats Mate! That's a great news. I am still waiting to hear from CO. Guess this Front Loading hasn't been as helpful as I had expected coz haven't received any communication from CO yet.

Let's see how this week goes.


----------



## prabhuranjan

chiku2006 said:


> Wow awesome prabhu!!! Congrats buddy
> 
> Please share your timeline


Hi Buddy, Please refer my signature , it has the timeline. On Apr 15, CO asked for PCC. thats all.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ben roberto said:


> Congrats Prabhuranjan..
> 
> Dear All,
> We also got the grant letter today..
> I thank the senior folks and moderators here for providing the guidance and support, especially _shel...
> Wish all others waiting here a speedy grant. You are almost there..
> 
> Thank u,
> Ben.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congrats on the Grant! Did you have any CO allocation or was it a direct grant?


----------



## prabhuranjan

rohit1_sharma said:


> Congrats Mate! That's a great news. I am still waiting to hear from CO. Guess this Front Loading hasn't been as helpful as I had expected coz haven't received any communication from CO yet.
> 
> Let's see how this week goes.


Hi Rohit.. Thanks mate.... I think you will get a direct grant. May be team 4 is pretty fast. Hope and wish you will get a grant soon

Cheers!!!


----------



## prabhuranjan

ben roberto said:


> Congrats Prabhuranjan..
> 
> Dear All,
> We also got the grant letter today..
> I thank the senior folks and moderators here for providing the guidance and support, especially _shel...
> Wish all others waiting here a speedy grant. You are almost there..
> 
> Thank u,
> Ben.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



THanks a lot Ben..


----------



## prabhuranjan

ben roberto said:


> Congrats Prabhuranjan..
> 
> Dear All,
> We also got the grant letter today..
> I thank the senior folks and moderators here for providing the guidance and support, especially _shel...
> Wish all others waiting here a speedy grant. You are almost there..
> 
> Thank u,
> Ben.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



THanks a lot Ben.. Wish you a splendid future in Oz.


----------



## Australia1

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi people
> 
> any inputs on this?
> 
> Thanks


To date in the skill assessment result letter is not relevant in this case. Rule says you have to prove that you have the points claimed on your EOI at the date of invitation. As long as your experience becomes 3 years at the date of invitation you are going to be ok in my opinion.


----------



## sabretoothed83

Hi,
Can anyone tell me how to get medicals done before CO allocation. I applied in March 2014 and have front loaded all docs including Form 80 but waiting for FBI Clearance. I wanted to get medicals done instead of waiting for CO Allocation. On the immi account page it says no new steps determined yet. I've seen people getting meds done beforehand but I can't figure out how?? Can someone provide steps according to the latest immi account page setup??? Thanks


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Australia1 said:


> To date in the skill assessment result letter is not relevant in this case. Rule says you have to prove that you have the points claimed on your EOI at the date of invitation. As long as your experience becomes 3 years at the date of invitation you are going to be ok in my opinion.


Thanks for the reply. And what should I submit as 'Date To' in my visa application in ImmiAccount? I think it can be the date when I lodge my visa? I left it blank in my EOI where I was able to submit it as blank. And that is the way it should be. But ImmiAccount wants a fixed date.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Congrats Prabhuranjan!


----------



## rajemailid

Congrats Prabhuranjan... Looks like you got the quickest grant among 2613xx candidates. Whats u r IED? When r u planning to land in Syd/Mel?



prabhuranjan said:


> Hi Buddy, Please refer my signature , it has the timeline. On Apr 15, CO asked for PCC. thats all.


----------



## Happybets

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I tried but it really asks for the date! This is stupid!
> 
> Anyone? What do you put against the 'Date To' for your current continuing job in your visa application?


You can put in the date of your filling in your application. I did the same with my application.


----------



## shahzad_sam

AlexTa said:


> Hello There!
> I was contacted by team 13 three times, they asked about additional information (not documents) for form 80. These requests sometimes sounded really silly. For instance, they asked about the period between july 2004 and sep 2004, which is a school holiday! Anyway, being a lebanese is a major disadvantage, as we are considered to be from very high risk country. As you already noticed, most applications are processed in less than 2 months, however, I submitted my application on the 7th of October 2013 and uploaded ALL documents and medicals the very next day and so far I haven't even heard from a CO! Every time I call they say that everything is alright and I should not be worried. Last week, they said that the application is undergoing external check and this might take 12-18 months. This is really frustrating since the turnout time for 189 and 190 has been reduced to 3 months only (this does not include applicants from lebanon of course)


We are on a same boat


----------



## Alnaibii

sabretoothed83 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me how to get medicals done before CO allocation. I applied in March 2014 and have front loaded all docs including Form 80 but waiting for FBI Clearance. I wanted to get medicals done instead of waiting for CO Allocation. On the immi account page it says no new steps determined yet. I've seen people getting meds done beforehand but I can't figure out how?? Can someone provide steps according to the latest immi account page setup??? Thanks


In Immiaccount, on the bottom of required docs, should be a link to "organize your health".


----------



## visakar

My Dear Friends,

I am very happy to announce that I got the Grant Letter today, (well not yet received the letter, however saw the status changed to "letter created" with View grant letter). 

I am extremely thankful to all the wonderful support, discussion, ideas in this forum. I wish for all the members to get speedy grant.

I will write my story once I receive the letter from my agent hopefully by tomorrow (she is not in the office today).

Great day.

Satish


----------



## chiku2006

visakar said:


> My Dear Friends,
> 
> I am very happy to announce that I got the Grant Letter today, (well not yet received the letter, however saw the status changed to "letter created" with View grant letter).
> 
> I am extremely thankful to all the wonderful support, discussion, ideas in this forum. I wish for all the members to get speedy grant.
> 
> I will write my story once I receive the letter from my agent hopefully by tomorrow (she is not in the office today).
> 
> Great day.
> 
> Satish


Congrats Satish !! Have a blast man !!


----------



## manueel

Hi,
Any NSW 190 grant today....!!!
Mine got CO 1April..!!!


----------



## AuzLover

visakar said:


> My Dear Friends,
> 
> I am very happy to announce that I got the Grant Letter today, (well not yet received the letter, however saw the status changed to "letter created" with View grant letter).
> 
> I am extremely thankful to all the wonderful support, discussion, ideas in this forum. I wish for all the members to get speedy grant.
> 
> I will write my story once I receive the letter from my agent hopefully by tomorrow (she is not in the office today).
> 
> Great day.
> 
> Satish


Congrats Satish


----------



## chiku2006

manueel said:


> Hi,
> Any NSW 190 grant today....!!!
> Mine got CO 1April..!!!


I dont think grants have got to do anything with the state...


----------



## prseeker

visakar said:


> My Dear Friends,
> 
> I am very happy to announce that I got the Grant Letter today, (well not yet received the letter, however saw the status changed to "letter created" with View grant letter).
> 
> I am extremely thankful to all the wonderful support, discussion, ideas in this forum. I wish for all the members to get speedy grant.
> 
> I will write my story once I receive the letter from my agent hopefully by tomorrow (she is not in the office today).
> 
> Great day.
> 
> Satish


Congratulations .... Not a bad start of the week , hope to see lots and lots of such posts .
Satish , what additional docs were asked by the CO?


----------



## sabretoothed83

Alnaibii said:


> In Immiaccount, on the bottom of required docs, should be a link to "organize your health".


Actually it didn't have req docs link or organize health exams. The immi account page has changed and it allows me to complete Form 80 which I did and then I can attach documents but Health Requirement link is not on the page. To summarize I could only do Form 80 and attach my docs without showing any status of required etc....I'm at a total loss. I only see this statement regarding meds * "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. If health examinations are required, a link containing the details will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page."*








233441|EA ,+ve Result 21 Jan14| EOI:6 Feb Jan14 with 65 Pts under 189| Invite:22 March 14| Visa Lodge 23 Mar 14 CO ???


----------



## jaideepf1407

Hi Guys ,
Recieved my Invite yesterday.presently am not in the country so will not be able to pay the fees but was wondering if I could click the "Apply Visa" button and atleast fill the Visa form (think it's 17 pages) .
Can this be done ? Is there a save button like the EOI pages.
Once I'm back..I can then make the payment.Can anyone who is filling out the Visa Form please confirm?

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th Feb


----------



## Vadivelu

Hello,

Just a couple of questions regarding the 189 visa.

My wife is the primary applicant and she received her invite today. I will be added as a dependent in her application. Was just wondering if I should get my medicals done before CO allocation or wait for the CO's request?

Also should I get my PCC before lodging the visa or is it alright to include my PCC document after the visa is lodged? 

Cheers


----------



## Alnaibii

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> Recieved my Invite yesterday.presently am not in the country so will not be able to pay the fees but was wondering if I could click the "Apply Visa" button and atleast fill the Visa form (think it's 17 pages) .
> Can this be done ? Is there a save button like the EOI pages.
> Once I'm back..I can then make the payment.Can anyone who is filling out the Visa Form please confirm?
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th Feb


Yes, you can save the info entered there, and pay later.


----------



## Alnaibii

Vadivelu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just a couple of questions regarding the 189 visa.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and she received her invite today. I will be added as a dependent in her application. Was just wondering if I should get my medicals done before CO allocation or wait for the CO's request?
> 
> Also should I get my PCC before lodging the visa or is it alright to include my PCC document after the visa is lodged?
> 
> Cheers


Either way is fine. People get most of the info ready before CO, hoping for a speedy grant.


----------



## manmvk

sabretoothed83 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me how to get medicals done before CO allocation. I applied in March 2014 and have front loaded all docs including Form 80 but waiting for FBI Clearance. I wanted to get medicals done instead of waiting for CO Allocation. On the immi account page it says no new steps determined yet. I've seen people getting meds done beforehand but I can't figure out how?? Can someone provide steps according to the latest immi account page setup??? Thanks


You can generate your HAP ID using the "Organise Health" link. You have to generate HAP ID for all applicants then find out your nearest authorised hospial using India. Call them up, give your HAP ID, fix appointment. Normally they update the reports in 3-5 days to DIBP after the examination.

Thanks


----------



## prseeker

Guys , 

In immiaccount "Health , Evidence of " always remains "Recommended " or it also changes to "Required " or "Received " once Medicals are submitted and meds are cleared by DIBP?


----------



## Vadivelu

Alnaibii said:


> Either way is fine. People get most of the info ready before CO, hoping for a speedy grant.


thanks!!


----------



## sabretoothed83

Thanks Bro!


----------



## SS70011005

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> In immiaccount "Health , Evidence of " always remains "Recommended " or it also changes to "Required " or "Received " once Medicals are submitted and meds are cleared by DIBP?


Hi,

In my case the medicals were submitted on 9th April'14 by hospital and now instead of "organize your health check" there is a statement saying "no health examinations required for this candidate based on the information recieved by DIBP". 

However, the status against Evidence of Health still shows "Recommended". 

I guess it means no CO has been assigned yet. However, there were couple of people in this forum who have got their CO allocated.

I'll probably contact DIBP next week to check the status.


----------



## sabretoothed83

I don't have organise your meds link....it says meds havent been determined yet. Link is only present for Form 80


----------



## ssaifuddin

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> In immiaccount "Health , Evidence of " always remains "Recommended " or it also changes to "Required " or "Received " once Medicals are submitted and meds are cleared by DIBP?


Hi PR Seeker

Same with me. My CO is already allocated and I did my medical and PCC on their request. But Health Evidence still recommended.

Everyday I have new hope for grant. 

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## sabretoothed83

Is there anyone who doesn't have "Organize your Health Examination Link". I don't have it and it says next step for health exams have not been determined. ANy other way to do meds before CO allocation which is taking a long time btw .... Thanks for the help in advance


----------



## prseeker

SS70011005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my case the medicals were submitted on 9th April'14 by hospital and now instead of "organize your health check" there is a statement saying "no health examinations required for this candidate based on the information recieved by DIBP".
> 
> However, the status against Evidence of Health still shows "Recommended".
> 
> I guess it means no CO has been assigned yet. However, there were couple of people in this forum who have got their CO allocated.
> 
> I'll probably contact DIBP next week to check the status.


Thanks for the reply , after how many days of submitting the meds , status was changed?
You can call DIBP to check the status of meds as well?


----------



## Australia1

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks for the reply. And what should I submit as 'Date To' in my visa application in ImmiAccount? I think it can be the date when I lodge my visa? I left it blank in my EOI where I was able to submit it as blank. And that is the way it should be. But ImmiAccount wants a fixed date.


If it doesn't make any difference then you can put your date of invitation as the to date. Not really a big deal. Just make sure that your job reference letter mentions that you are still continuing with the same job. Good luck.


----------



## lovetosmack

*Arranging a Medical Health Examination*



sabretoothed83 said:


> Is there anyone who doesn't have "Organize your Health Examination Link". I don't have it and it says next step for health exams have not been determined. ANy other way to do meds before CO allocation which is taking a long time btw .... Thanks for the help in advance


There are two ways to do this

1 - Stay put and wait till CO contacts you to do medicals. Once he generates a HAP ID, you can get your medicals done.

2 - Create a My Health Declarations form in your immiaccount and create HAP IDs individually for your visa application members. Upload the Medicals Information Sheet once done.

2 is not recommended as per the DIBP website. For more information, all your queries are explained in detail here - Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## prseeker

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi PR Seeker
> 
> Same with me. My CO is already allocated and I did my medical and PCC on their request. But Health Evidence still recommended.
> 
> Everyday I have new hope for grant.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


I hope you get the grant soon . In your immiaccount do you still see the "Organize your health examination" link?


----------



## visakar

prseeker said:


> Congratulations .... Not a bad start of the week , hope to see lots and lots of such posts .
> Satish , what additional docs were asked by the CO?


Hi PRSEEKER,

I am working in my current company for the last 12 years, so I initially submitted my offer letter, latest reference letter from my HR and the last 2 years bank statement (this came to 50 pages).

CO asked me to prove that I have been employed for the last 8 years in the same company so she wanted proof every year (ie either bank statement or pay slip - 2 months per year). I collected payslips and provided it to her.

So my suggestion to all the applicants are please provide proof for every year of employment (2 months per year payslip or bank statement).


----------



## rohit1_sharma

prseeker said:


> I hope you get the grant soon . In your immiaccount do you still see the "Organize your health examination" link?


Hi prseeker,

Have you got CO allocation yet?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Australia1 said:


> If it doesn't make any difference then you can put your date of invitation as the to date. Not really a big deal. Just make sure that your job reference letter mentions that you are still continuing with the same job. Good luck.


Hi, Thanks for the reply. I have downloaded my salary slip of April'14 just now, and my Proof of Employment (original) is also in the making at my employer's end. I'll take the date of issue on this letter as 'Date To' for my current employment.


----------



## ben roberto

rohit1_sharma said:


> Congrats on the Grant! Did you have any CO allocation or was it a direct grant?


Hi Rohit,

CO was allocated around 18th Feb.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## prseeker

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hi prseeker,
> 
> Have you got CO allocation yet?


Hi Rohit , 

No yet bro .


----------



## karnavidyut

The below information applies to Indian Passport and PCC applicants

If your application is being unnecessarily delayed without any valid reasons, you may want to try submitting an RTI application online with a fee payment of only 10 Rs. 
The URL is below: 
https://rtionline.gov.in/index.php
However please use this judiciously and only submit the application once their SLA has expired and no progress was made on your application. A large number of unnecessary or repetitive RTI applications can prove counter productive for the RTI process. 

As an example below are the questions I asked in my RTI application. 
Dear Sir/Madam,

This is an RTI application for my PCC application File number XXXXXXXXXXX at ____ PSK on 28th March 2014. 

1) Please provide the daily progress made on my application since submission of application.
2) Please provide the names and designations of the officers who have taken action on my application and along with the action taken and on what dates? Also please provide the time duration my file was lying with them to be serviced and the reason for action not being taken on time. 
3) What is the stipulated time frame laid out for completing police verification and delivering Police Clearance certificate?
4) What is the stipulated time frame laid out for replying to query/information sought by applicants?
5) As the status stands now, how much time more is required to deliver the police clearance certificate? What steps are pending from now? 
6) What actions would be taken to ensure the remaining processing happens in time?


----------



## mahesh2013

I guess easiest way to solve this problem is with help of crisp notes ?


----------



## mahesh2013

I had these two queries:

What are the chances of visa getting rejected after you get the invite to apply for visa 190? 

In case of rejection, is the money refunded which we had paid as visa fees ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

prseeker said:


> Hi Rohit ,
> 
> No yet bro .


Looks like the pace of 263111 has slowed down. Based on my experience on the Invite, I thought that the visa process will also be very fast but looks like we need to wait for some more time. Have you uploaded all you docs?


----------



## karnavidyut

mahesh2013 said:


> I had these two queries:
> 
> What are the chances of visa getting rejected after you get the invite to apply for visa 190?
> 
> In case of rejection, is the money refunded which we had paid as visa fees ?



There are chances of visa getting rejected if you cannot provide evidence for the points you claimed in your EOI. Otherwise if everything is in order the chances are fairly low to be honest. 

The money is not refunded in case of rejection. Also in certain cases if they suspect forgery, fraud or dishonest means to get visa, they can further impose a ban for a limited period or life depending on the seriousness of the issue.


----------



## huzefa85

mahesh2013 said:


> I had these two queries:
> 
> What are the chances of visa getting rejected after you get the invite to apply for visa 190?
> 
> In case of rejection, is the money refunded which we had paid as visa fees ?


The possible causes of rejection that I have heard

1. You have claimed extra points which you are not applicable for (mostly in cases where the ACS outcome is incorrectly understood).
2. If you have provided forged documents / incorrect information
3. If you fail the medical test

I am not sure, but no, visa fees is not refunded.
Maybe the seniors can shed more light on this.


----------



## mahesh2013

Thanks. I don't think there should be any issues with that as i have not claimed any false points or have forged documents at all. 

I need to pay 3 Lakhs INR so that's why the concern of refund in case visa is rejected!


----------



## huzefa85

mahesh2013 said:


> Thanks. I don't think there should be any issues with that as i have not claimed any false points or have forged documents at all.
> 
> I need to pay 3 Lakhs INR so that's why the concern of refund in case visa is rejected!


Every1 has the same concern Mahesh  3 lakhs is a huge amount, but dont worry, if you have not overclaimed your points, or not providing fraudulent proofs, you should be fine.


----------



## mahesh2013

Yes Agreed. Probably DIBP should take the visa fees in the end after all the documentation and evidences are clear so risk factor goes down


----------



## rajemailid

Rohit - Me too in the same state. I front loaded all docs and waiting for CO allocation. I'm guessing the CO allocation or grant depend on number of dependents for main applicants. In the last few weeks I could see only those who have less dependents get quick grant compare to more than 1 dependents. 

Look for 2013-14 planning levels @
Migration Programme Statistics 

I hope my guess is not true 



rohit1_sharma said:


> Congrats Mate! That's a great news. I am still waiting to hear from CO. Guess this Front Loading hasn't been as helpful as I had expected coz haven't received any communication from CO yet.
> 
> Let's see how this week goes.


----------



## rajemailid

Congrats Ben & wish you good luck. Earlier there used to a stamp sent whenever a member gets a grant. That used to very encouraging. I dont see it now a days.

I searched and got one for Ben,Prabhuranjan and others who got it today. 

Google Image Result for http://s26.postimg.org/7zj3qx1nd/Visagrant.png



ben roberto said:


> Congrats Prabhuranjan..
> 
> Dear All,
> We also got the grant letter today..
> I thank the senior folks and moderators here for providing the guidance and support, especially _shel...
> Wish all others waiting here a speedy grant. You are almost there..
> 
> Thank u,
> Ben.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Dear friends,

Any one please help me .I have a small doubt . After finished my diploma i did one year of government paid Apprenticeship in Sundaram Clayton limited chennai.While applying EOI i included that also in my work experience .State sponsorship is also Approved.


please advice me Government apprenticeship will recognize as the work experience or not.

Salary drawn-3000 per month

working hours- 40 hours per week


----------



## rajesh_puchi

ssaifuddin said:


> Hi PR Seeker
> 
> Same with me. My CO is already allocated and I did my medical and PCC on their request. But Health Evidence still recommended.
> 
> Everyday I have new hope for grant.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Dear friends,

Any one please help me .I have a small doubt . After finished my diploma i did one year of government paid Apprenticeship in Sundaram Clayton limited chennai.While applying EOI i included that also in my work experience .State sponsorship is also Approved.


please advice me Government apprenticeship will recognize as the work experience or not.

Salary drawn-3000 per month

working hours- 40 hours per week


----------



## rajesh_puchi

rajemailid said:


> Congrats Ben & wish you good luck. Earlier there used to a stamp sent whenever a member gets a grant. That used to very encouraging. I dont see it now a days.
> 
> I searched and got one for Ben,Prabhuranjan and others who got it today.
> 
> Google Image Result for http://s26.postimg.org/7zj3qx1nd/Visagrant.png




Dear friends,

Any one please help me .I have a small doubt . After finished my diploma i did one year of government paid Apprenticeship in Sundaram Clayton limited chennai.While applying EOI i included that also in my work experience .State sponsorship is also Approved.


please advice me Government apprenticeship will recognize as the work experience or not.

Salary drawn-3000 per month

working hours- 40 hours per week


----------



## rohit1_sharma

rajemailid said:


> Rohit - Me too in the same state. I front loaded all docs and waiting for CO allocation. I'm guessing the CO allocation or grant depend on number of dependents for main applicants. In the last few weeks I could see only those who have less dependents get quick grant compare to more than 1 dependents.
> 
> Look for 2013-14 planning levels @
> Migration Programme Statistics
> 
> I hope my guess is not true


Ya let's hope that what you are saying might be the case. I am getting bored of waiting now


----------



## chiku2006

rohit1_sharma said:


> Ya let's hope that what you are saying might be the case. I am getting bored of waiting now


Your understanding is wrong my friend, ozbabe has four dependents and she got her visa in the stipulated time frame...


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> Your understanding is wrong my friend, ozbabe has four dependents and she got her visa in the stipulated time frame...


You are right Chiku. I guess there are many criterias for grant, # of applicant doesn't seem to be one of the reason. 

I guess the delay mail that everyone is getting is the only reason for delay in grants.


----------



## rajesh_puchi

SS70011005 said:


> You are right Chiku. I guess there are many criterias for grant, # of applicant doesn't seem to be one of the reason.
> 
> I guess the delay mail that everyone is getting is the only reason for delay in grants.


Hi sir,

I just got a state sponsorship for Queensland for 190 visa. iam going to aplly for me and wife. Please advice me what are documents should i need to prepare for my wife before apply visa in skill select. She finished bachelors degree in anna university currently not working . Thanks in advance for your help


Thanks


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> You are right Chiku. I guess there are many criterias for grant, # of applicant doesn't seem to be one of the reason.
> 
> I guess the delay mail that everyone is getting is the only reason for delay in grants.


DIBP can never discriminate on the basis of number of applicants of an application other unknown technical parameters (only known to them)....


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> DIBP can never discriminate on the basis of number of applicants of an application other unknown technical parameters (only known to them)....


Hey looks like you got your CO allocated today. What further documents did he ask you?


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Hey looks like you got your CO allocated today. What further documents did he ask you?


Nothing my friend, just that generic email stating delay because of cap and all


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



ben roberto said:


> Congrats Prabhuranjan..
> 
> Dear All,
> We also got the grant letter today..
> I thank the senior folks and moderators here for providing the guidance and support, especially _shel...
> Wish all others waiting here a speedy grant. You are almost there..
> 
> Thank u,
> Ben.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congratulations Ben,

All the best for your new life in Australia.

Could you kindly let us know your subclass and occupation code. I'm curious for my visa lodge date is Feb 6, 2014.


----------



## rattler

Guys, I have applied for the 189 Via with my details below. I have a few questions.

1) As I am in Aus on 457 visa, the bridging visa document says:
"This bridging visa is not in effect because your Temporary Business Entry visa is currently in effect."
Does that I mean I can travel out of Australia without having to apply Bridging Visa B ?

2) It says: "You may be able to access a range of services offered by the Australian Government such as benefits from Centrelink or Medicare. " Where do I apply for Medicare ? I currently have the private health insurance. 


261313 | 189 Visa | ACS applied: 3-Dec-13 | ACS result: +ve 20-Feb-14 | IELTS: LRWS:9 7.5 7.5 8.5 | EOI submitted: 4-Apr-14 (65 points) | Invited: 14-Apr-14 | Visa lodged: 14-Apr-14 | Medicals: 23-Ap4-14 | PCC: ?? | CO Assigned: ??


----------



## prseeker

Any 189 applicants also got the delay mail or is it just in case of 190


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



chiku2006 said:


> DIBP can never discriminate on the basis of number of applicants of an application other unknown technical parameters (only known to them)....


.

HI Chiku,

Congrats on being assigned a CO. Also assuming you have front loaded all docs, so expect you grant soon. All the best.

BTW, which subclass - 189 / 190 ?


----------



## kavith

rohit1_sharma said:


> Ya let's hope that what you are saying might be the case. I am getting bored of waiting now


I think since it is easter holidays it is getting delayed.. This week you might get


----------



## rohit1_sharma

kavith said:


> I think since it is easter holidays it is getting delayed.. This week you might get


Thanks Kavith, Just waiting now so let's see.


----------



## chiku2006

Neville Smith said:


> .
> 
> HI Chiku,
> 
> Congrats on being assigned a CO. Also assuming you have front loaded all docs, so expect you grant soon. All the best.
> 
> BTW, which subclass - 189 / 190 ?


Thnaks Neville, mine is 190 !!


----------



## lovetosmack

chiku2006 said:


> Thnaks Neville, mine is 190 !!


Chiku.. Did you upload Form80 ?


----------



## chiku2006

lovetosmack said:


> Chiku.. Did you upload Form80 ?


Yes both old and new


----------



## alaram

chiku2006 said:


> Yes both old and new


Hi Chiku..

What do you mean by both old and new? I uploaded form 80 before the link for character assessment appeared. Should I fill the form 80 and upload it again? 

I have one more question. When did you see the status of your uploaded documents change to "Recieved"? Was it after CO allocation or before?


----------



## chiku2006

alaram said:


> What do you mean by both old and new? I uploaded form 80 before the link for character assessment appeared. Should I fill the form 80 and upload it again?
> 
> I have one more question. When did you see the status of your uploaded documents change to "Recieved"? Was it after CO allocation or before?


When I had lodged my visa, form 80's requirement was of 10 years only but in due course they came up with a new form and that needed details of the last 30 years. I had uploaded both forms...

status of documents changed to received on the very next day ...


----------



## mahesh2013

DIBP has again changed the form and went back to 10 years history.


----------



## chiku2006

mahesh2013 said:


> DIBP has again changed the form and went back to 10 years history.


I have given them both the forms, they have the option to choose between the two


----------



## Nishant Dundas

cb2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have uploaded all the documents except pcc and medicals but today when logged into my immi account, i see "Received" status. What does that mean?


Nothing my friend.
It just means that the document was successfully uploaded and they have accepted it as a relevant document. It in no way means a co was allocated.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi people
> 
> any inputs on this?
> 
> Thanks


The current date.
You are providing proof of continuous employment so why fret over this.
Put today's date and move on my friend.
Get the application done asap so your chances of grant are sooner.
Already there are many delays going on.
Best of luck!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Vadivelu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just a couple of questions regarding the 189 visa.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and she received her invite today. I will be added as a dependent in her application. Was just wondering if I should get my medicals done before CO allocation or wait for the CO's request?
> 
> Also should I get my PCC before lodging the visa or is it alright to include my PCC document after the visa is lodged?
> 
> Cheers


Get all things done before co is allocated so your chances of direct grant are higher.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## dhawalswamy

chiku2006 said:


> Nothing my friend, just that generic email stating delay because of cap and all



was it written in email, that all documents have been received and for the moment no further documents are required. ???


----------



## dhawalswamy

Nishant Dundas said:


> The current date.
> You are providing proof of continuous employment so why fret over this.
> Put today's date and move on my friend.
> Get the application done asap so your chances of grant are sooner.
> Already there are many delays going on.
> Best of luck!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum



Hey bro, update your signature, that you have lodged your visa.....

have you called DIBP to inquire about CO?


----------



## Pame

chiku2006 said:


> I have given them both the forms, they have the option to choose between the two


Hi Chiku,
Such a big news, congrats on getting ur CO......


----------



## ToAustralia2013

189 visa application query:

Hi All, 

I have 2 queries regarding the timelines of entry post visa grant;
1 . The 10 months time frame we get to enter and register the landing; suppose me and my husband have different dates of PCC, is the date considered from whosever is earlier or is it independent for both?

2 . If we have not front loaded our docs and wait for a CO to ask, is there a time limit of response or by when they should be uploaded from the time they ask...


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ToAustralia2013 said:


> 189 visa application query:
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have 2 queries regarding the timelines of entry post visa grant;
> 1 . The 10 months time frame we get to enter and register the landing; suppose me and my husband have different dates of PCC, is the date considered from whosever is earlier or is it independent for both?
> 
> 2 . If we have not front loaded our docs and wait for a CO to ask, is there a time limit of response or by when they should be uploaded from the time they ask...


I cannot confirm the Point 1 but I think the Grant should have the date by which you need enter. I think someone who already has the grant can confirm this.

Point 2 - Once the CO is assigned they give 28 days to upload the additional documents. In case you need more time and have a genuine reason then you can explain that to CO and the CO will give you some additional days.


----------



## chiku2006

dhawalswamy said:


> was it written in email, that all documents have been received and for the moment no further documents are required. ???


I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).

*

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category.* The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category.* Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels.* These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.*

*

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.* This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

*

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

*

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (www.immi.gov.au) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

*

I appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

rohit1_sharma said:


> I cannot confirm the Point 1 but I think the Grant should have the date by which you need enter. I think someone who already has the grant can confirm this. Point 2 - Once the CO is assigned they give 28 days to upload the additional documents. In case you need more time and have a genuine reason then you can explain that to CO and the CO will give you some additional days.


Thank you Rohit! This helps, will try to find the answer to 1


----------



## rockyrambo

*EOI questions*

Hi, 
I have some important doubts regarding my EOI application. Please advise urgently 

1.	*IELTS* – 

Test Reference Number asked for in the EOI – Is it the candidate number mentioned on the IELTS result? Or is it the Test Report Form Number mentioned on the IELTS result? Or is it any other number?

2.	*Bachelor Degree* – 

My Bachelor of technology has been assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing – So I should select “Bachelor in Science or Technology” in the combo box that appears on EOI form for education assessment?
Masters – I did masters in business admin but didn’t get it assessed by ACS, so should I not be mentioning it on the EOI form?
Date From and Date To for the bachelor’s degree – I don’t have the exact dates on my certificates, only the months. So I can just go ahead and mention any dates w/ the same months that I joined and graduated in?

*3.	Work Experience – *


When ACS positive assessment says that I can claim experience after Aug 2008, can I include Aug 2008 as well for counting the number of months of skilled experience? Or after would mean, from Sep 2008?

I changed my company after 3 months after getting it assessed from ACS and before getting the invite, so should I mention the new company details? (I won’t be getting any extra points due to it)

Since, I worked in the same company for 3 further months after getting the ACS assessment, I can continue mentioning that experience? I will just be asked for payslips and release letters, etc to confirm the extra months at the time of invite?
Thanks


----------



## mainak

Guys - small help!

What shall be the document type in IMMI Account while uploading 
-bank statement
-tax return

TIA


----------



## pooja.lohkane

Hi All, 

I had a query while filing the visa application there is a sectio preferred location .? How important is dat .? And wht is the best location to be selected for software engineer.?


----------



## mainak

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a query while filing the visa application there is a sectio preferred location .? How important is dat .? And wht is the best location to be selected for software engineer.?


Give unknown - you are 189 right? so no hassle


----------



## pooja.lohkane

mainak said:


> Give unknown - you are 189 right? so no hassle


Yes 189.


----------



## Alnaibii

they accept different formats. PDF is the choice of many.


----------



## pooja.lohkane

pooja.lohkane said:


> Yes 189.


Also can u tel me wht exactly is to be done for the meds. Once I apply I for my visa I wil only be left wid the meds.


----------



## mainak

pooja.lohkane said:


> Also can u tel me wht exactly is to be done for the meds. Once I apply I for my visa I wil only be left wid the meds.


1. Click on Organise your health examinations
2. Print the letter
3. Call hospital of your choice and book appointment
4. Visit hospital with original PP, 2 pp sized photo, PP copy & Medical Referral Letter


----------



## chiku2006

Pame said:


> Hi Chiku,
> Such a big news, congrats on getting ur CO......


Thanks Pame !!


----------



## visitkangaroos

Dear Friends

My wife visited UK for approximately 3 weeks to visit her maternal uncle. Do we need to write this down in the address history in Form 80 and 1221.

Please suggest.


----------



## pooja.lohkane

mainak said:


> 1. Click on Organise your health examinations
> 2. Print the letter
> 3. Call hospital of your choice and book appointment
> 4. Visit hospital with original PP, 2 pp sized photo, PP copy & Medical Referral Letter


Ohh ok thanks for the info one thr examination is done in how mich tym do we get the report's .?


----------



## chiku2006

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> My wife visited UK for approximately 3 weeks to visit her maternal uncle. Do we need to write this down in the address history in Form 80 and 1221.
> 
> Please suggest.


Yes please but in travel histroy


----------



## pooja.lohkane

I sumwhere in d forum read abt landing. Wht exactly is dat .?


----------



## Arunvas

Hi Friends,

I have already uploaded Form 80 under "Character, Evidence of" and it displays under the bucket of "*Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*" and the Progress Status is "*Received*".

However, now I can see a new link (which I didn't see before) "*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*" to fill and upload Form 80 under the "Organise your health examinations" link.

Should I need to upload Form 80 again?

*Note: *I have uploaded Form 80 with 30 years of History. Do I need to upload the latest Form 80 with 10 years of History? I don't think this makes any sense


----------



## prseeker

pooja.lohkane said:


> Ohh ok thanks for the info one thr examination is done in how mich tym do we get the report's .?


No you don't get the reports . If the hospital has emedical facility , they will upload it directly to DIBP site . Depends on the hospital but generally it should be done intto 3-4 days from day of medicals.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Arunvas said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have already uploaded Form 80 under "Character, Evidence of" and it displays under the bucket of "*Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*" and the Progress Status is "*Received*".
> 
> However, now I can see a new link (which I didn't see before) "*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*" to fill and upload Form 80 under the "Organise your health examinations" link.
> 
> Should I need to upload Form 80 again?
> 
> *Note: *I have uploaded Form 80 with 30 years of History. Do I need to upload the latest Form 80 with 10 years of History? I don't think this makes any sense


No need, If the CO needs more info they will let you know.


----------



## prseeker

pooja.lohkane said:


> I sumwhere in d forum read abt landing. Wht exactly is dat .?


Not sure , but I guess you are talking about initial entry . After getting grant you will get 1 year from date of medical or pcc (whichever is earlier ) to mark an entry in Aus to activate your PR


----------



## visitkangaroos

chiku2006 said:


> Yes please but in travel histroy


Thanks Chiku, but in the travel history i.e. International travel / movements, it does not ask for Addresses. Its only Country there.


----------



## _shel

kingoftyping said:


> hi
> I am Tareq
> 38 years old and have 3 children
> I am from Jordan
> 
> and I work in Saudi Arabia as a graphic designer , can I get visa to work in Australia
> 
> but I dont have a high graduate certificate
> 
> just I have an institute certificate


 You would need to apply for a visa in a shortage occupation. Graphic designer is on there but you need a bachelor's degree to pass a skills assessment required for the application.


----------



## venki09

Hi
This is venkatesh. I got +ve assessment from engineers autralia. Now its time to lodge EOI. Few states freezed 190 visas. My confusion starts here, actually am planning to apply for NSW fro SS but upon present situation until july i cant apply for 190. Only NT is open for 190. Here my doubt is, can i apply SS for NT know and apply NSW after july??. can we apply 1 or more for SS ??. . can anybody suggest in this matter. .


----------



## MaxTheWolf

chiku2006 said:


> Nothing my friend, just that generic email stating delay because of cap and all


What is your sublcass Chiku? You haven't mentined it in your signature.


----------



## lovetosmack

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks Chiku, but in the travel history i.e. International travel / movements, it does not ask for Addresses. Its only Country there.


Well. Good for you then.


----------



## chiku2006

MaxTheWolf said:


> What is your sublcass Chiku? You haven't mentined it in your signature.


Its 190


----------



## iammanusharma

Hi,

Can someone please tell me the average waiting time for PR grant ? I have received the invite and planning to apply for PR. 
Mine is 189 subclass, Nominated occupation : *2613*.


----------



## Pame

chiku2006 said:


> Its 190


Hi Chiku,

We have got a common factor that u lodged visa almost 13 days after me and u have got a delay mail 13 days after mine. We both are offshore visa 190..i guess.. can u please tell me that Was the CO from Brisbane team....


----------



## sam_s_g

*Any views on my question?*



sam_s_g said:


> Thanks friend. I went through the page. There is quite a lot of information there. The process seems to be very transparent (may be too early for me to say  ).
> 
> Just to clarify, all 3 ANZSCO codes closely matching to my work fall under same code group 2613. (they are 261312, 261313, 261399) So, will it mater out of these 3 codes which i choose?
> 
> For the 2013-2014 programme year, for 2613 code group, CeilingValue=4800, ResultsToDate=3501. How to interpret these values? when does a programme year starts?
> Sameer


Hi, reading a lot of good news here, congrats everyone on grant.
Any views on my question above (it went down very quickly!)
Thanks.


----------



## chiku2006

Pame said:


> Hi Chiku,
> 
> We have got a common factor that u lodged visa almost 13 days after me and u have got a delay mail 13 days after mine. We both are offshore visa 190..i guess.. can u please tell me that Was the CO from Brisbane team....


No its from Adelaide team 2...

Havent you heard anything from your CO as yet??


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

Hello Friends,

I got an invitation for 189 visa yesterday and i am now in the process of filling the 17 pages of e visa application but before paying the fees i have a few doubts in my mind. I hope someone can help me out with this info:

1. I have started arranging for documents, but since my husband will get his ielts results on the 25th of may, that will be one last document i need to wait for. If i pay the fees and export the data to immi account, how many days will i get to upload the documents. Can i keep uploading until 25th may or i will have to submit all the documents in one go on 25th?

2. Which one will be the visa lodging date if i pay fees next week and upload all docs on 25th?

3. When exactly will the link to organize the medicals arrive ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pame

chiku2006 said:


> No its from Adelaide team 2...
> 
> Havent you heard anything from your CO as yet??


Good for you. Nothing until now...I think it will be july.....


----------



## Guest

*Tricky Situation*

Hi Guys,

I need your advice... I think i made a mistake....

When i had submitted my documents for EA assessment, i was in company say "A" and had experience around 7.6 yrs. i left that company after 1 month and joined company say "B" and immediately went onsite for a project. By the time i came back, i got my +ve assessment and applied EOI around mid week of august thinking that i would get extra 5 points for my completing 8 yrs. EOI awarded only 10 points for experience ( i dont know how system calculated points) and my total points was 55. But after 4 days my EOI got updated automatically and i was awarded extra 5 points for 8 yrs taking total points to 60 points... Pls note i had mentioned my new company B in EOI as well.

Now am getting nervous, if CO gets assigned to my case, will my new company's experience considered or experience till company A i.e. 7.6 yrs be considered in this case i will have only 55 points.... I have all the proofs of employment till date and am in the same occupation code....

Do i stand to get rejected because of my silly mistake that i overlooked or there is nothing to fear....


----------



## chiku2006

Pame said:


> Good for you. Nothing until now...I think it will be july.....


Even I was expecting the same but when my agent sent the email to enquire only then we came to know that CO was allocated already!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

My husband will receive his ielts result on 25th May. While filling the e visa application i have not selected "ielts" for husband because i do not have his score yet. So i have selected "functional english". Should i wait for his result and input the score, then lodge the visa or should i select "functional english" and upload the proof of ielts later. How will this affect my visa lodge date?


----------



## prseeker

niveditanwr3 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got an invitation for 189 visa yesterday and i am now in the process of filling the 17 pages of e visa application but before paying the fees i have a few doubts in my mind. I hope someone can help me out with this info:
> 
> 1. I have started arranging for documents, but since my husband will get his ielts results on the 25th of may, that will be one last document i need to wait for. If i pay the fees and export the data to immi account, how many days will i get to upload the documents. Can i keep uploading until 25th may or i will have to submit all the documents in one go on 25th?
> *You can keep on uploading them , even after CO assignment , he/she will give you 28 days if asked for any additional document *
> 2. Which one will be the visa lodging date if i pay fees next week and upload all docs on 25th?
> *Visa filing date is the one on which you paid the fees *
> 3. When exactly will the link to organize the medicals arrive ?
> *After filling the 17 pages a payment gateway will come up and you will be required to make the payment . After that you will get an interface to upload the documents , on this page there will be a link "Organize your health exam" .*
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


My answers in bold . Best of luck with your application . Let the waiting game begin


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

prseeker said:


> My answers in bold . Best of luck with your application . Let the waiting game begin


Thank you PRSeeker. You are the best! So i think i will go ahead with my visa fee payment. I will select " functional english" as the english language ability for my husband and later upload his ielts result when i recieve it.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Hi guys

When in ImmiAccount they ask "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" will it be a 'Yes' for 3 months official stay in a country other than my usual country of residence?


----------



## mamunvega

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi guys
> 
> When in ImmiAccount they ask "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" will it be a 'Yes' for 3 months official stay in a country other than my usual country of residence?


I think it means if you have lived in a country more than a year...but in your case, this 3 months' stay in another country could be mentioned in Travel history...So, you are in the process of uploading Form 80??? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mamunvega said:


> I think it means if you have lived in a country more than a year...but in your case, this 3 months' stay in another country could be mentioned in Travel history...So, you are in the process of uploading Form 80??? :fingerscrossed:


 OK I will leave it as blank. I also think this living thing means living longer periods of like 1 year or more (just as you mentioned).

Na. Just filling up 17 pages of eVisa in ImmiAccount.


----------



## anish13

Greeting Guys,

I received an invite last night. Now in the process of filling up the 17 page document before payment. I had a query. I have booked an appt for a passport renewal in tatkal on the 7th of May. In the 17 page document, i need to fill in the passport number. Now will my number change when i get a new renewed passport. Do i need to wait till i get the new renewed passport or i can put in this number and pay the fees?


----------



## Guest

cb2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your advice... I think i made a mistake....
> 
> When i had submitted my documents for EA assessment, i was in company say "A" and had experience around 7.6 yrs. i left that company after 1 month and joined company say "B" and immediately went onsite for a project. By the time i came back, i got my +ve assessment and applied EOI around mid week of august thinking that i would get extra 5 points for my completing 8 yrs. EOI awarded only 10 points for experience ( i dont know how system calculated points) and my total points was 55. But after 4 days my EOI got updated automatically and i was awarded extra 5 points for 8 yrs taking total points to 60 points... Pls note i had mentioned my new company B in EOI as well.
> 
> Now am getting nervous, if CO gets assigned to my case, will my new company's experience considered or experience till company A i.e. 7.6 yrs be considered in this case i will have only 55 points.... I have all the proofs of employment till date and am in the same occupation code....
> 
> Do i stand to get rejected because of my silly mistake that i overlooked or there is nothing to fear....



Please guide


----------



## MaxTheWolf

anish13 said:


> Greeting Guys,
> 
> I received an invite last night. Now in the process of filling up the 17 page document before payment. I had a query. I have booked an appt for a passport renewal in tatkal on the 7th of May. In the 17 page document, i need to fill in the passport number. Now will my number change when i get a new renewed passport. Do i need to wait till i get the new renewed passport or i can put in this number and pay the fees?


Undoubtedly your Passport number will change. You should not use your current cancelled passport. The reason I say that is because while filling your passport details you'll have to put a 'valid till' date. which in your case is not available with a cancelled passport. Wait for tatkal passport it won't take more than a week.


----------



## mainak

niveditanwr3 said:


> My husband will receive his ielts result on 25th May. While filling the e visa application i have not selected "ielts" for husband because i do not have his score yet. So i have selected "functional english". Should i wait for his result and input the score, then lodge the visa or should i select "functional english" and upload the proof of ielts later. How will this affect my visa lodge date?


One question...
Did you claim point for spouse?

If No - then IMO you can do whatever you want but anyway 'prseeker' has guided you..

But if you claimed spouse points -- then you should have obtained english proof for him before your EOI submission...


----------



## Pepraoz

cb2406 said:


> Please guide


As far as I know everything is ok with your situation as you have a valid ACS letter. Your ACS letter assures your studies and work experience until your ACS assessment´s application, but DIBP can verify all your work experience, including your experience after ACS letter.
You have to prove to DIBP all experience that you claim for points, including the experience after acs letter.


----------



## Guest

Pepraoz said:


> As far as I know everything is ok with your situation as you have a valid ACS letter. Your ACS letter assures your studies and work experience until your ACS assessment´s application, but DIBP can verify all your work experience, including your experience after ACS letter.
> You have to prove to DIBP all experience that you claim for points, including the experience after acs letter.


Hi Pepraoz,

Assessing authority is EA in my case..... I have all the documents to prove my employment and the company that i am currently with is globally renowned telecom provider... So no issues in that front... 

Thanks


I would like to have others opinion as well


----------



## Pepraoz

Sorry, I don´t know why I thought that it was ACS... As you understood the recognised association isn't important, DIBP must work in the same way to EA.

I agree, others opinion are very important!


----------



## lovetosmack

anish13 said:


> Greeting Guys,
> 
> I received an invite last night. Now in the process of filling up the 17 page document before payment. I had a query. I have booked an appt for a passport renewal in tatkal on the 7th of May. In the 17 page document, i need to fill in the passport number. Now will my number change when i get a new renewed passport. Do i need to wait till i get the new renewed passport or i can put in this number and pay the fees?


Don't have to wait. You can submit your visa application and add your new passport details to the application in progress. There is a form especially for that. Please Google to find the number of the form.


----------



## iammanusharma

Hi,

Can someone please tell me the average waiting time for PR grant after submitting the visa application. I have 2 months of notice period with my current organization, hence, i'll resign accordingly so that i can travel sooner i get VISA.

Mine is 189 subclass, Nominated occupation : 2613.


----------



## Arunvas

iammanusharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me the average waiting time for PR grant after submitting the visa application. I have 2 months of notice period with my current organization, hence, i'll resign accordingly so that i can travel sooner i get VISA.
> 
> Mine is 189 subclass, Nominated occupation : 2613.


Usually 2-3 months max. However, its intelligent to resign after your PR grant. 2 months after the grant will not make much difference. If I were you, I'll do this!


----------



## Guest

cb2406 said:


> Hi Pepraoz,
> 
> Assessing authority is EA in my case..... I have all the documents to prove my employment and the company that i am currently with is globally renowned telecom provider... So no issues in that front...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> I would like to have others opinion as well


Please help


----------



## OZdream123

cb2406 said:


> Please help


As long as your job title and roles are the same and you have evidence.. I believe you are fine.. Good luck!


----------



## Guest

OZdream123 said:


> As long as your job title and roles are the same and you have evidence.. I believe you are fine.. Good luck!



I had changed company after submitting my documents to EA but as said my job role/profile is still the same and falls under the same Occupation code for which i got +ve assessment from EA.


----------



## mrbhavani

Hi Guys

I have received a Visa Invite on 28/04/2014 for 2613. Now i have a sponsor too but yet to start the process. As i am half way through (EA, EOI and Visa Invitation), could someone please suggest me which one to go ahead with the Individual 189 subclass or the sponsor Visa. 
Awaiting reply.
Thank you


----------



## OZdream123

cb2406 said:


> I had changed company after submitting my documents to EA but as said my job role/profile is still the same and falls under the same Occupation code for which i got +ve assessment from EA.


Ok, then don't worry. Submit authentic documents and if the CO has any question, you can answer..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cb2406 said:


> Please guide


Hi 

I believe you are safe here. You must already consider the fact that assessment of experience is suggestive in nature in the first place anyway, i.e. it is not mandatory. But it is equally true that almost everyone who claims points for experience gets their experience assessed. Now, the assessing authority trims the unskilled part of your total experience which would, in 99.9% cases, be in the beginning your career, not at the end.

If you have all the resources to prove your current continuing employment, and that you are more or less doing same sort of work you are totally safe. This is my opinion.


----------



## Guest

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> I believe you are safe here. You must already consider the fact that assessment of experience is suggestive in nature in the first place anyway, i.e. it is not mandatory. But it is equally true that almost everyone who claims points for experience gets their experience assessed. Now, the assessing authority trims the unskilled part of your total experience which would, in 99.9% cases, be in the beginning your career, not at the end.
> 
> If you have all the resources to prove your current continuing employment, and that you are more or less doing same sort of work you are totally safe. This is my opinion.


Hi,

I have offer letter, reference letter from my colleague, salary slips and soon will be getting Form 16. I have already resigned from the current company so have my resignation acceptance letter as well. Will approach the company to provide with reference letter on letter head once i am done with full n final settlement.


Will this be enough. I have no worries on the document part to prove my employment.

Please advice


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have offer letter, reference letter from my colleague, salary slips and soon will be getting Form 16. I have already resigned from the current company so have my resignation acceptance letter as well. Will approach the company to provide with reference letter on letter head once i am done with full n final settlement.
> 
> 
> Will this be enough. I have no worries on the document part to prove my employment.
> 
> Please advice


These should do.

However, I recollect something vaguely, that you will not be able to claim points for the employment where you have worked for less than 6 months. But as I said I have a vague idea about it. If it applies to your case you can check with DIBP and your Assessment Authority.


----------



## prabhuranjan

mrbhavani said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have received a Visa Invite on 28/04/2014 for 2613. Now i have a sponsor too but yet to start the process. As i am half way through (EA, EOI and Visa Invitation), could someone please suggest me which one to go ahead with the Individual 189 subclass or the sponsor Visa.
> Awaiting reply.
> Thank you


I would suggest you to go ahead with 189 because you will have no restriction to work in any part of Australia. where as sponsor visa has certain restrictions. Please check.


----------



## visakar

Hi mrbhavani,

I would suggest to go ahead with 189 if you are not in the five IT categories, you will get the grant in 2 to 3 months time. If not then you can go with the Sponsor visa.



mrbhavani said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have received a Visa Invite on 28/04/2014 for 2613. Now i have a sponsor too but yet to start the process. As i am half way through (EA, EOI and Visa Invitation), could someone please suggest me which one to go ahead with the Individual 189 subclass or the sponsor Visa.
> Awaiting reply.
> Thank you


----------



## ToAustralia2013

visakar said:


> Hi mrbhavani, I would suggest to go ahead with 189 if you are not in the five IT categories, you will get the grant in 2 to 3 months time. If not then you can go with the Sponsor visa.


Hi Visakar, so does it mean if we are in the 2613* IT category, the time of grant is longer? I also got my invite on 28/04 for 189. Yet to lodge application , wondering what the observed timeline for grant is..

Thank u


----------



## Guest

MaxTheWolf said:


> These should do.
> 
> However, I recollect something vaguely, that you will not be able to claim points for the employment where you have worked for less than 6 months. But as I said I have a vague idea about it. If it applies to your case you can check with DIBP and your Assessment Authority.


Hi,

I have completed 1 yr in present company so i think am on safer side on tht part. 
Anything else tht i should be aware of.... 
Thanks a lot!!!


Any more advice from others would be highly appreciated....


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> I believe you are safe here. You must already consider the fact that assessment of experience is suggestive in nature in the first place anyway, i.e. it is not mandatory. But it is equally true that almost everyone who claims points for experience gets their experience assessed. Now, the assessing authority trims the unskilled part of your total experience which would, in 99.9% cases, be in the beginning your career, not at the end.
> 
> If you have all the resources to prove your current continuing employment, and that you are more or less doing same sort of work you are totally safe. This is my opinion.


Hi max,
I have an almost similar case, please advise - 

I mentioned my current company experience and included it as irrelevant. However, there's one catch here - I received my ACS result on 15th Nov 2013 and I submitted an EOI on 28th Apr 2014. I joined the new company on 6th Jan 2014 in Singapore (earlier I was in India). Do you think, if I get the invite, the CO will become skeptical of my current work experience and ask me to go for a re-assessment? I am not claiming any points through my current work experience but mentioned it just for the record. Or, would the CO approach it very quantiatively/ mechanically which means by just validating all the proofs related to only the work experience described as relevant and forgetting the rest?


----------



## OZdream123

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have completed 1 yr in present company so i think am on safer side on tht part.
> Anything else tht i should be aware of....
> Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> 
> Any more advice from others would be highly appreciated....


Dude.. Don't worry so much.. Like I said earlier.. You're good..


----------



## OZdream123

rockyrambo said:


> Hi max,
> I have an almost similar case, please advise -
> 
> I mentioned my current company experience and included it as irrelevant. However, there's one catch here - I received my ACS result on 15th Nov 2013 and I submitted an EOI on 28th Apr 2014. I joined the new company on 6th Jan 2014 in Singapore (earlier I was in India). Do you think, if I get the invite, the CO will become skeptical of my current work experience and ask me to go for a re-assessment? I am not claiming any points through my current work experience but mentioned it just for the record. Or, would the CO approach it very quantiatively/ mechanically which means by just validating all the proofs related to only the work experience described as relevant and forgetting the rest?


If you are not claiming points.. No worries.. Just submit what is the truth and back it up with payslips etc.. And DONT fret it.


----------



## OZdream123

OZdream123 said:


> If you are not claiming points.. No worries.. Just submit what is the truth and back it up with payslips etc.. And DONT fret it.


They also know that life doesn't go into a 'pause' mode.. After you get assessment! Or even after you apply for visa....


----------



## Tejil

Hi All,

I too have a question here.my husband's profile fits well for 189 as he is into IT while mine falls into sponsoered 190, as i am fitting into HR Advisor, which one is better option? also what are the prospects of getting sponsored for HR candidates?"


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

mainak said:


> One question...
> Did you claim point for spouse?
> 
> If No - then IMO you can do whatever you want but anyway 'prseeker' has guided you..
> 
> But if you claimed spouse points -- then you should have obtained english proof for him before your EOI submission...


Thank you Mainak, for the reply! No, i am not claiming points for my husband. Got invite on 60 points


----------



## bond_bhai

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi Visakar, so does it mean if we are in the 2613* IT category, the time of grant is longer? I also got my invite on 28/04 for 189. Yet to lodge application , wondering what the observed timeline for grant is..
> 
> Thank u


190 visa priority is higher than 189. 190 is in Priority Group 3 whereas 189 is in 4.


----------



## rajesh_puchi

*Please Help me*

Dear friend s iam seeking for your advice

Any one please help me .I have a small doubt . After finished my diploma i did one year of government paid Apprenticeship in Sundaram Clayton limited chennai.While applying EOI i included that also in my work experience .State sponsorship is also Approved.


please advice me Government apprenticeship will recognize as the work experience or not.

Salary drawn-3000 per month

working hours- 40 hours per week


----------



## fullerms

rajesh_puchi said:


> Dear friend s iam seeking for your advice
> 
> Any one please help me .I have a small doubt . After finished my diploma i did one year of government paid Apprenticeship in Sundaram Clayton limited chennai.While applying EOI i included that also in my work experience .State sponsorship is also Approved.
> 
> 
> please advice me Government apprenticeship will recognize as the work experience or not.
> 
> Salary drawn-3000 per month
> 
> working hours- 40 hours per week


Salary does not matter, whats important is that you worked for 40 hours a week during that period.


----------



## _shel

rajesh_puchi said:


> Dear friend s iam seeking for your advice
> 
> Any one please help me .I have a small doubt . After finished my diploma i did one year of government paid Apprenticeship in Sundaram Clayton limited chennai.While applying EOI i included that also in my work experience .State sponsorship is also Approved.
> 
> 
> please advice me Government apprenticeship will recognize as the work experience or not.
> 
> Salary drawn-3000 per month
> 
> working hours- 40 hours per week


 You have already been told employment during your training wont count. You are not a skilled worker whilst undertaking your apprenticeship so can not use it for employment points.


----------



## Alnaibii

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi Visakar, so does it mean if we are in the 2613* IT category, the time of grant is longer? I also got my invite on 28/04 for 189. Yet to lodge application , wondering what the observed timeline for grant is..
> 
> Thank u


If you got invitation, go ahead with it. 2613 category has longer waiting time for getting invitation, but the processing should be in line to any other occupation.


----------



## Matiko

max1978 said:


> I am currently living in Saudi Arabia, hence cannot have them notarized. Can an Individual living here can certify it for me.
> 
> Thanks


Hello Max1978,

You can get them certified through a consular in Indian Embassy or Australian Embassy in Saudi Arabia. 

Carry your original documents with you.


----------



## Matiko

chiku2006 said:


> Even I was expecting the same but when my agent sent the email to enquire only then we came to know that CO was allocated already!!


Hey Chikoo2006,

I have been allocated Adelaide team 2 as well. Lets hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chiku2006

Matiko said:


> Hey Chikoo2006,
> 
> I have been allocated Adelaide team 2 as well. Lets hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


When did your CO allocation take place and what are the initials of your CO?


----------



## chiku2006

Matiko said:


> Hey Chikoo2006,
> 
> I have been allocated Adelaide team 2 as well. Lets hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


Also share your timeline !


----------



## Matiko

chiku2006 said:


> Also share your timeline !


CO allocated on 10/4 Initials LC. your CO's initials??


----------



## visakar

bond_bhai said:


> 190 visa priority is higher than 189. 190 is in Priority Group 3 whereas 189 is in 4.


If you got invite then proceed for the visa processing. 

Recently it is noticed that 190 visa are not being granted and they are receiving delay emails from CO, whereas 189 are being granted visa.


----------



## SuperDuperMan

*CO allocated!!!*

Dear Friends in this long journey towards migration to Australia!!!!

My own journey towards migration started out 5-odd years ago, under (now defunct) 176 visa. Things got put on hold after the government re-prioritized my application under category 5. That only meant that i would have to wait for ever before my case was even assigned to a CO.

That journey, then took a new turn sometime in 2012 and i started working on the 190 visa (sponsored by Canberra State). After securing a Canberra sponsorship and lodging, today, and after 5 years of waiting, my family was allocated a case officer. 

I can begin to say how greatful i am towards Canberra State for recognizing me and extending an invitation towards me. 

We are now going to do the medicals and PCC (i did not front load anything)... 

Fingers crossed, i wish to finalize the visa by July! :rockon:


----------



## chiku2006

Matiko said:


> CO allocated on 10/4 Initials LC. your CO's initials??


CO's initials are LE


----------



## chiku2006

SuperDuperMan said:


> Dear Friends in this long journey towards migration to Australia!!!!
> 
> My own journey towards migration started out 5-odd years ago, under (now defunct) 176 visa. Things got put on hold after the government re-prioritized my application under category 5. That only meant that i would have to wait for ever before my case was even assigned to a CO.
> 
> That journey, then took a new turn sometime in 2012 and i started working on the 190 visa (sponsored by Canberra State). After securing a Canberra sponsorship and lodging, today, and after 5 years of waiting, my family was allocated a case officer.
> 
> I can begin to say how greatful i am towards Canberra State for recognizing me and extending an invitation towards me.
> 
> We are now going to do the medicals and PCC (i did not front load anything)...
> 
> Fingers crossed, i wish to finalize the visa by July! :rockon:


All the best mate !!


----------



## chiku2006

visakar said:


> If you got invite then proceed for the visa processing.
> 
> Recently it is noticed that 190 visa are not being granted and they are receiving delay emails from CO, whereas 189 are being granted visa.


This is the current scenario my friend which will bound to change post July 2014... so if someone is looking at the process speed in the future then I would say 190 will be processed faster than 189. Its just a matter of time


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mainak said:


> Guys - small help!
> 
> What shall be the document type in IMMI Account while uploading
> -bank statement
> -tax return
> 
> TIA


These docs are typically uploaded for proving the work exp

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## radical

Guys,

I am trying understand this visa lodging process for 189. I haven't got invited yet however, I am hoping sooner or later I may get invited.:fingerscrossed:

I am currently residing in Aus and for various other complications I have to go offshore to apply for my 189, that is, if I get invited. The whole idea is to lodge my application, get an acknowledgement and fly back to Aus and rest of the process can done onshore. The most important factor is I cant be in India for more than 1 week as thats the max leave I can get from work.

Now, my question is that how long would it take for me to just lodge the application in India without medicals and get an acknowledgement?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

Hello Friends,

I have a query in filling the e-visa application:

I am not using points for my husbands work-ex, so i have selected "no" for his experience in last 10 years. He has changed so many jobs, hence it will make up so many entries. To avoid this hassle is selected "no". But then again, its an outright lie. It does not comply with Diac's policy. Should i add all of his company's details in the past ten years.On doing this, would i have to supply them with all the documents then?

Best Regards,
Nivi


----------



## Alnaibii

niveditanwr3 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a query in filling the e-visa application:
> 
> I am not using points for my husbands work-ex, so i have selected "no" for his experience in last 10 years. He has changed so many jobs, hence it will make up so many entries. To avoid this hassle is selected "no". But then again, its an outright lie. It does not comply with Diac's policy. Should i add all of his company's details in the past ten years.On doing this, would i have to supply them with all the documents then?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Nivi


Never lie in your application. Don't be lazy, fill in all his details. If you did not claim points for him, they will not ask for proof.


----------



## chiku2006

radical said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am trying understand this visa lodging process for 189. I haven't got invited yet however, I am hoping sooner or later I may get invited.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> I am currently residing in Aus and for various other complications I have to go offshore to apply for my 189, that is, if I get invited. The whole idea is to lodge my application, get an acknowledgement and fly back to Aus and rest of the process can done onshore. The most important factor is I cant be in India for more than 1 week as thats the max leave I can get from work.
> 
> Now, my question is that how long would it take for me to just lodge the application in India without medicals and get an acknowledgement?
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Wont this amount to cheating?? And by the way DIBP /DIAC systems can very easily track your entry /exit deatils to /from Australia. .. so my suggestion would be to stay put wherever you are and lodge your visa (onshore) whwver you will get an invite...

My suggestion would be to refrain from giving wrong information. ...


----------



## chiku2006

Alnaibii said:


> Never lie in your application. Don't be lazy, fill in all his details. If you did not claim points for him, they will not ask for proof.


I agree with alanibii, please give correct details and refrain from giving wrong information! !


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

Alnaibii said:


> Never lie in your application. Don't be lazy, fill in all his details. If you did not claim points for him, they will not ask for proof.


 Thank you for waking me up!


----------



## radical

chiku2006 said:


> Wont this amount to cheating?? And by the way DIBP /DIAC systems can very easily track your entry /exit deatils to /from Australia. .. so my suggestion would be to stay put wherever you are and lodge your visa (onshore) whwver you will get an invite...
> 
> My suggestion would be to refrain from giving wrong information. ...


My dear friend, If this was illegal then there is no way I could file my 189. It is absolutely legal in every sense to file an offshore application. However, I fail to understand your logic behind your claim. Please enlighten me on your theory a bit more.

In my understanding, cheating is basically misleading immi with incorrect information or false information which is not the case here.

Anyway, it would be great if you could plz answer my query and not speculate on if it is cheating or not, DIBP is there to judge on that, I guess.


----------



## chiku2006

radical said:


> My dear friend, If this was illegal then there is no way I could file my 189. It is absolutely legal in every sense to file an offshore application. However, I fail to understand your logic behind your claim. Please enlighten me on your theory a bit more.
> 
> In my understanding, cheating is basically misleading immi with incorrect information or false information which is not the case here.
> 
> Anyway, it would be great if you could plz answer my query and not speculate on if it is cheating or not, DIBP is there to judge on that, I guess.


My comments were based on the information provided by you. .. its your call mate and you have rightly mentioned that DIBP is to take a call on this subject.

All the best for your visa !!


----------



## radical

chiku2006 said:


> My comments were based on the information provided by you. .. its your call mate and you have rightly mentioned that DIBP is to take a call on this subject.
> 
> All the best for your visa !!


My comments don't indicate in any way that I am cheating here? Are they? All I said was due to some complications, I am only allowed to file my 189 offshore for which if anyone can advise me on how long does it takes to get an ack from DIBP as I cannot stay in India for more than a week due to work.

Now, how and where does that information says that I am cheating?


----------



## divsat

Hi.. Got our GRANT yesterday.. CO is from Team 8 adelaide  !!


----------



## chiku2006

divsat said:


> Hi.. Got our GRANT yesterday.. CO is from Team 8 adelaide  !!


Wow great news. .. was it 189 or 190? ?


----------



## divsat

chiku2006 said:


> Wow great news. .. was it 189 or 190? ?


its 189 !!


----------



## chiku2006

divsat said:


> its 189 !!


Cool, share your timeline please


----------



## travelock

Got our grant yesterday! Yayy!


----------



## chiku2006

travelock said:


> Got our grant yesterday! Yayy!


Awesome. .. Congrats

189 or 190


----------



## Santhosh.15

divsat said:


> Hi.. Got our GRANT yesterday.. CO is from Team 8 adelaide  !!


Congrats buddy.

Cheers

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## visitkangaroos

divsat said:


> Hi.. Got our GRANT yesterday.. CO is from Team 8 adelaide  !!


Congrats divstat.

Can you please share your CO initials. You show your Medicals date as 21-Apr. Was it the date that you got your tests done, or when the hospital submitted to DIBP.

Since there is a gap of 4 to 5 days between so posted this question.


----------



## visitkangaroos

travelock said:


> Got our grant yesterday! Yayy!



Congrats travelock. 

Can you please share your CO initials and he/she was from which team.

Also, it would be nice if you can add your signature with your timelines.


----------



## Mohammed_BD

Dear All,

I have bellow explained situations, anyone please advice.... 

1. my wife is a working women so I uploaded her work experience detail, but recently she had been promoted, so do I need to fill up form 1022 (Notification is circumstance change) to inform the change. (Note: No point claimed for my wife)

2. As I have uploaded my work experience reference letter, my previous supervisor resigned from my last company. and the contact number given in the reference letter is no more in service again do I need to fill up form 1022 (Notification is circumstance change) to inform the change. (Note: Point claimed for work experience)

Looking forward to your advices.....

*Time line : Visa: WA-190; Application lodge: 09-01-14; PCC: yes; CO: ?; Medical: ?*

Regards


----------



## travelock

chiku2006 said:


> Awesome. .. Congrats
> 
> 189 or 190


Thanks! 189, updated signature.


----------



## travelock

visitkangaroos said:


> Congrats travelock.
> 
> Can you please share your CO initials and he/she was from which team.
> 
> Also, it would be nice if you can add your signature with your timelines.


Thanks! Adelaide Team 4, CO - SW. Also updated signature.


----------



## OZdream123

travelock said:


> Thanks! Adelaide Team 4, CO - SW. Also updated signature.


Congratulations!!!!!!!!

What was your occupation code?


----------



## OZdream123

visitkangaroos said:


> Congrats divstat.
> 
> Can you please share your CO initials. You show your Medicals date as 21-Apr. Was it the date that you got your tests done, or when the hospital submitted to DIBP.
> 
> Since there is a gap of 4 to 5 days between so posted this question.


Hey visitkangaroos,

What team is your CO from?


----------



## divsat

visitkangaroos said:


> Congrats divstat.
> 
> Can you please share your CO initials. You show your Medicals date as 21-Apr. Was it the date that you got your tests done, or when the hospital submitted to DIBP.
> 
> Since there is a gap of 4 to 5 days between so posted this question.


hi,

CO initials is LG. 21st april was the date our results were submitted to dibp. we did the test on april 11..


----------



## OZdream123

divsat said:


> Hi.. Got our GRANT yesterday.. CO is from Team 8 adelaide  !!


Congratulations!


----------



## AuzLover

divsat said:


> Hi.. Got our GRANT yesterday.. CO is from Team 8 adelaide  !!


Many many congrats divsat :wave:


----------



## AuzLover

travelock said:


> Got our grant yesterday! Yayy!


congrats travelock :wave:


----------



## Alyaawessam

Hello everyone I recently joined I had inquiries about the 190 visa grants we received the famous delayed grant mail on the 23rd of March all our documents (PCC ) on the 20th march and still waiting for the visa grant so looking to know more about any updates or news regarding this issue


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

Hi there,

I've been following this forum fore more than a month watching you wonderful people inspiring each other all the time. Anyhow, so the admin blocked me from being a 'ghost' user so I signed up and thought might-as-well say 'hi'. So yeah...nice to meet everyone. Here's my timeline (for some reason, I'm not given 'permission' to have a signature...any idea why?). Looking forward to your comments. Cheers!

University Lecturer - 242111 (offshore) - 75 points ** VETASSESS lodged: 13th January 2013 ** Cleared: 9th May 2013 ** IELTS: 8.5 ** EOI: 18th July 2013 ** Invitation: 9th September 2013 ** Visa Lodged: 8th November 2013 ** CO Allocation: 17th January 2014 (Brisbane, Team 33) ** PCC, Medicals & Form 80: 7th February 2014 ** Medicals of newborn child: 20th March 2014 ** Grant: tick....tock...tick...tock...


----------



## _shel

ahmedimtiaz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've been following this forum fore more than a month watching you wonderful people inspiring each other all the time. Anyhow, so the admin blocked me from being a 'ghost' user so I signed up and thought might-as-well say 'hi'. So yeah...nice to meet everyone. Here's my timeline (for some reason, I'm not given 'permission' to have a signature...any idea why?). Looking forward to your comments. Cheers!
> 
> University Lecturer - 242111 (offshore) - 75 points ** VETASSESS lodged: 13th January 2013 ** Cleared: 9th May 2013 ** IELTS: 8.5 ** EOI: 18th July 2013 ** Invitation: 9th September 2013 ** Visa Lodged: 8th November 2013 ** CO Allocation: 17th January 2014 (Brisbane, Team 33) ** PCC, Medicals & Form 80: 7th February 2014 ** Medicals of newborn child: 20th March 2014 ** Grant: tick....tock...tick...tock...


 Checked your settings and there is no reason why you shouldn't be able to do a signature.


----------



## ahmedimtiaz

"Sorry, you are not permitted to have a signature." this is the message I'm getting everytime I try to edit signature from the quick links. Should I try this some other way?

UPDATE: It's working now. Thanks!


----------



## dhara

Hi all.. I was going thru the thread and found many of u have recently been granted the visa.. Congratulations ! I am applying for 189 and already received the invitation now need to pay the visa fees.. 

I need help regarding the same.. Can u ppl jus give me the modes of payment u used to make the visa payment ?? It will be really helpful as I tried a few ways and nothing seems working for me and I am unnecessarily delaying my application.. 

I tried increasing my credit limit.. All banks says a straight NO NO.. Issued an hdfc global forex card and payment declined.. Now I m talking to icici for travel card..

BTW I m in ahmedabad, India..
Thanks in advance..


----------



## lovetosmack

dhara said:


> Hi all.. I was going thru the thread and found many of u have recently been granted the visa.. Congratulations ! I am applying for 189 and already received the invitation now need to pay the visa fees..
> 
> I need help regarding the same.. Can u ppl jus give me the modes of payment u used to make the visa payment ?? It will be really helpful as I tried a few ways and nothing seems working for me and I am unnecessarily delaying my application..
> 
> I tried increasing my credit limit.. All banks says a straight NO NO.. Issued an hdfc global forex card and payment declined.. Now I m talking to icici for travel card..
> 
> BTW I m in ahmedabad, India..
> Thanks in advance..


Take a couple of minutes to go through this thread and post your queries there if it's for payment related. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html

Also you need to get a hdfc/icici AUD card not any forex card or multi currency or any other card.


----------



## 'HM'

is it true that visa 190 people are not getting any invites recently???


----------



## chiku2006

'HM' said:


> is it true that visa 190 people are not getting any invites recently???


What is the source of information? ?


----------



## visitkangaroos

OZdream123 said:


> Hey visitkangaroos,
> 
> What team is your CO from?


Team 8 adelaide


----------



## OZdream123

visitkangaroos said:


> Team 8 adelaide


Thank you for replying...

Why the delay? Did they ask you for something?


----------



## visitkangaroos

Arunvas said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have already uploaded Form 80 under "Character, Evidence of" and it displays under the bucket of "*Character, Evidence of - Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*" and the Progress Status is "*Received*".
> 
> However, now I can see a new link (which I didn't see before) "*Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant*" to fill and upload Form 80 under the "Organise your health examinations" link.
> 
> Should I need to upload Form 80 again?
> 
> *Note: *I have uploaded Form 80 with 30 years of History. Do I need to upload the latest Form 80 with 10 years of History? I don't think this makes any sense


Hi Arun

Same thing happened with me and I also uploaded the one with 30 years history. Maybe it has to do with it. 

Any progress on your application. Did the CO contacted you.


----------



## visitkangaroos

OZdream123 said:


> Thank you for replying...
> 
> Why the delay? Did they ask you for something?


I haven't uploaded anything till the CO was assigned. Finished uploading all the docs yesterday only.


----------



## OZdream123

visitkangaroos said:


> I haven't uploaded anything till the CO was assigned. Finished uploading all the docs yesterday only.


I wish you luck and hope you get a grant soon.. Thank you for sharing your info..


----------



## roze

Hi...

I have applied for Visa 190.. Got the invite on 04 Apr and submitted the application on 14 Apr.
Now I am waiting for CO allocation..
can anyone tell me how much it will take for CO allocation?


----------



## visitkangaroos

OZdream123 said:


> I wish you luck and hope you get a grant soon.. Thank you for sharing your info..


Thanks. Yeah hopefully all of us get a speedy grant.


----------



## santhossh

Hi Friends ,


I have got my CO allocated today - TEAM 8 Adelaide.

I have already completed my India PCC and AFP Clearence certificate. But Unfortunately , I have exceeded the maximum limit of documents to be uploaded. 

Hence sent an email to TEAM 8 on how do I upload the FORM 80 , INDIA PCC and AFP certificates.

Also , I am yet to appear for Medical Examination which I am planning to do by this week. Can anyone let me know how long it will take for Medical Result to be uploaded ?

My Timeline : VISA : 189 - 261311 - Analyst Programmer - EOI Invite - 24/03/2014 , VISA LODGED - 24/03/2014. CO ALLOCATED - 30 APRIL 2014.

Regards
Santhosh


----------



## ToAustralia2013

travelock said:


> Thanks! Adelaide Team 4, CO - SW. Also updated signature.


Congrats to you !! And to who received the grant.
Always great to hear such news...

It appears from the recent posts that the Team Adelaide CO's are doing a quicker processing. Just an observation, may not be true as many .

I have 2 questions here - 

1. when lodging the visa application there is a question as to which state / city you are planning to go. What did you pick? Just wondering of the CO allocation has anything to with the same.

2. Also if we select one particular city/ state in the invite say Sydney, but post grant choose to go to another say Mel, will that be an issue ? Or do we have to mandatorily first land in the state we chose in our application


----------



## OZdream123

santhossh said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> 
> I have got my CO allocated today - TEAM 8 Adelaide.
> 
> I have already completed my India PCC and AFP Clearence certificate. But Unfortunately , I have exceeded the maximum limit of documents to be uploaded.
> 
> Hence sent an email to TEAM 8 on how do I upload the FORM 80 , INDIA PCC and AFP certificates.
> 
> Also , I am yet to appear for Medical Examination which I am planning to do by this week. Can anyone let me know how long it will take for Medical Result to be uploaded ?
> 
> My Timeline : VISA : 189 - 261311 - Analyst Programmer - EOI Invite - 24/03/2014 , VISA LODGED - 24/03/2014. CO ALLOCATED - 30 APRIL 2014.
> 
> Regards
> Santhosh



Hey! Congrats and good luck.. For Medicals, it takes no more than a week usually for the doctor/hospital to upload the results.. Mine was uploaded in one day..  

By the way, I applied on 24th as well and pray that someone is looking at my application.......


----------



## santhossh

OZdream123 said:


> Hey! Congrats and good luck.. For Medicals, it takes no more than a week usually for the doctor/hospital to upload the results.. Mine was uploaded in one day..
> 
> By the way, I applied on 24th as well and pray that someone is looking at my application.......



Thanks for the Information mate . Can you please let me know should I fill in the FORM 80 as well for the character assessment along with the PCC ? 


Thanks
Santhosh


----------



## OZdream123

santhossh said:


> Thanks for the Information mate . Can you please let me know should I fill in the FORM 80 as well for the character assessment along with the PCC ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Santhosh


Yes you need to fill form 80 and it is recommended to fill the form for all applicants over 18. PCC is also required. Form 80 is for providing DIBP with information about your life in last 30 years, although the new form 80 has only 10 years of address history .


----------



## Arunvas

visitkangaroos said:


> Hi Arun
> 
> Same thing happened with me and I also uploaded the one with 30 years history. Maybe it has to do with it.
> 
> Any progress on your application. Did the CO contacted you.


Hey Kangaroo (not sure how to address you  ), I'm yet to get CO allocated, mean while waiting for Indian/USA PCC...

congrats on your CO allocation


----------



## santhossh

OZdream123 said:


> Yes you need to fill form 80 and it is recommended to fill the form for all applicants over 18. PCC is also required. Form 80 is for providing DIBP with information about your life in last 30 years, although the new form 80 has only 10 years of address history .



Thanks again for the info . I will fill the FORM 80 and get it ready . unfortunately , I cannot upload in the website as I exceeded the maximim limit of documents to be uploaded . I am in the mercy of my CO to accept these documents through Email. 

Hope they will do .

All the best to you too 

Regards
Santhosh


----------



## visitkangaroos

santhossh said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> 
> I have got my CO allocated today - TEAM 8 Adelaide.
> 
> I have already completed my India PCC and AFP Clearence certificate. But Unfortunately , I have exceeded the maximum limit of documents to be uploaded.
> 
> Hence sent an email to TEAM 8 on how do I upload the FORM 80 , INDIA PCC and AFP certificates.
> 
> Also , I am yet to appear for Medical Examination which I am planning to do by this week. Can anyone let me know how long it will take for Medical Result to be uploaded ?
> 
> My Timeline : VISA : 189 - 261311 - Analyst Programmer - EOI Invite - 24/03/2014 , VISA LODGED - 24/03/2014. CO ALLOCATED - 30 APRIL 2014.
> 
> Regards
> Santhosh


Congrats Santosh. Can you please share your CO's initials


----------



## hpod

Hi Seniors ,

I have few doubts about the post-PR grant situation

1. Is it mandatory to maintain sufficient cash (25 Lac INR ) in your India/Aussie account , before you fly to Australia ?

2. What is the rule for visiting Australia , to keep your visa alive ( 5 Years )? One of my friend said that , after Grant of your PR , you need to fly at least once within the first year from the date of the your PCC/Medical . Please validate if this is correct ?

3. I haven't declared my parents as dependent in my current visa application (they don't have a passport yet) , Can I take them to Australia with me later ?

Many thanks for the bright guidance that all of you provide .

hpod


----------



## Arunvas

hpod said:


> Hi Seniors ,
> 
> I have few doubts about the post-PR grant situation
> 
> 1. Is it mandatory to maintain sufficient cash (25 Lac INR ) in your India/Aussie account , before you fly to Australia ?
> 
> 2. What is the rule for visiting Australia , to keep your visa alive ( 5 Years )? One of my friend said that , after Grant of your PR , you need to fly at least once within the first year from the date of the your PCC/Medical . Please validate if this is correct ?
> 
> 3. I haven't declared my parents as dependent in my current visa application (they don't have a passport yet) , Can I take them to Australia with me later ?
> 
> Many thanks for the bright guidance that all of you provide .
> 
> hpod


Hey Hpod, below are my comments:
1. As far as I know, no need to maintain/show proof of cash for Visa 189 any time

2. When you receive your grant, you would also get IED(Initial Entry Date) which is 1 year from the date of your PCC/Medicals which ever is earlier. You may need to reach OZ before this IED to validate your PR for 5 more years.

3. You can bring your parents temporarily to OZ by tourist visa

Hope this helps.


----------



## rainaharpreet

Dear all, this i have got from Skillselect ........"""

An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations.

*Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.*


----------



## hpod

Arunvas said:


> Hey Hpod, below are my comments:
> 1. As far as I know, no need to maintain/show proof of cash for Visa 189 any time
> 
> 2. When you receive your grant, you would also get IED(Initial Entry Date) which is 1 year from the date of your PCC/Medicals which ever is earlier. You may need to reach OZ before this IED to validate your PR for 5 more years.
> 
> 3. You can bring your parents temporarily to OZ by tourist visa
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks a lot Arunvas. This is really helpful and takes away good amount of my tension


----------



## chiku2006

hpod said:


> Thanks a lot Arunvas. This is really helpful and takes away good amount of my tension


But remember one thing, you are going to give it in writing that you have enough funds to survive and fend for yourself during your initial days in australia. They want immigrants to fend for themselves than becoming a burden on already burdened social security system...


----------



## ToAustralia2013

rainaharpreet said:


> Dear all, this i have got from Skillselect ........""" An occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be a limit on how many invitations are issued in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations. Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.


Hi Raina..
Did u submit an EOI and in response receive the same?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

prseeker said:


> Totally unethical to share full name of your CO on a public forum !


Perhaps he did it unknowingly .. Is there a way a moderator or admin can help by deleting this post?

I am not sure we can delete our own posts. It may also be better that we don't re-quote the name again in our posts

It should not have happened.. Pls take care.. See for any corrective measures


----------



## prseeker

santhossh said:


> Sorry guys , my bad. I am unaware of that.


You can edit your post if it has been posted in last 15 minutes . Also , if possible please update your signature with your timelines .


----------



## prseeker

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Perhaps he did it unknowingly .. Is there a way a moderator or admin can help by deleting this post?
> 
> I am not sure we can delete our own posts. It may also be better that we don't re-quote the name again in our posts
> 
> It should not have happened.. Pls take care.. See for any corrective measures


You can edit your posts _n_ number of times within 15 minutes of posting . Moderators can edit/delete your post anytime they want to .
Some members here have vast experience of getting their posts deleted and also in getting warnings by mods , so they will be in better position to guide us.


----------



## chiku2006

roze said:


> Hi...
> 
> I have applied for Visa 190.. Got the invite on 04 Apr and submitted the application on 14 Apr.
> Now I am waiting for CO allocation..
> can anyone tell me how much it will take for CO allocation?


According to skillselect it should happen in 7 weeks but these days it is taking much longer.. for instance in my case it took over 10 weeks..


----------



## rainaharpreet

sir,this i just copied from skill select...regarding capping thing...
For 190 visa ..there will not be any effect of capping


----------



## visakar

travelock said:


> Thanks! Adelaide Team 4, CO - SW. Also updated signature.


Congrats.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

rainaharpreet said:


> sir,this i just copied from skill select...regarding capping thing...
> For 190 visa ..there will not be any effect of capping


Oh.. My bad .. When u said got it from skill selected I jumped to that u got a mail from them. 
Yes.. That's the future plan.. Understandably so because if states have requirements then capping 190 makes no sense. Whereas 189 is general skills and that as i mentioned in my previous posts if not capped or monitored will contribute to a pool of "skilled unemployed" .

But keep the hope.. I just believe if God gives us the opportunity to go there.. Definitely a provision for job also..

So all the best to you...


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

Anyone who submitted the application on or after 24th march got the CO allocated ?? (189, 2613 group).

Regards,
DS


----------



## Guest

Hi,

Please guide under which Document-Type should i upload Indian PCC? Is it Overseas Police Clearance - National or Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.

Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


----------



## visitkangaroos

Arunvas said:


> Hey Kangaroo (not sure how to address you  ), I'm yet to get CO allocated, mean while waiting for Indian/USA PCC...
> 
> congrats on your CO allocation


Thanks for the response.

You can address me as visitkangaroos 

Yeah I am sure you will get your CO allocation soon.


----------



## visitkangaroos

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


Many many congrats Rohit. 

Can you please share your CO's team and CO's initial, if they are known to you.


----------



## tambarus

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


Congratulations dear ..


----------



## prseeker

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


WOW amazing news . It was just yesterday , we were discussing the delay .
Congratulations , have fun


----------



## chiku2006

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


Wow wonderful news rohit !!

All the best mate and have a wonderful aussie life


----------



## SS70011005

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## greeniearun

hi friends and seniors

*

is it ok if I take a photo of my documents and then upload it in the IMMI site ? it looks better than a color scanned copy anyhow. Will this create a problem ? the size of the docs is also less.

I read in the forum that we can upload a maximum of 60 docs 5MB each. Few were complaining about how they still have to upload more docs but cannot do till a CO is allocated and they would send it to CO - But I was wondering why the docs number would go till 60 ? I am doing for me and my spouse and it looks like we’d have a max of only 40 docs
*
Thanks again folks

cheers


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Thanks everyone! It's Adelaide Gsm Team 8, CO initials - KR. Will update the tracking sheet soon.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

prseeker said:


> WOW amazing news . It was just yesterday , we were discussing the delay .
> Congratulations , have fun


Prseeker, yours should also be round the corner.


----------



## Guest

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please guide under which Document-Type should i upload Indian PCC? Is it Overseas Police Clearance - National or Overseas Police Clearance - State/Local


Anyone?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

cb2406 said:


> Anyone?


Please use National


----------



## visakar

Congrats Rohit.



rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


----------



## greeniearun

Bump..
Please help 



greeniearun said:


> hi friends and seniors
> 
> is it ok if I take a photo of my documents and then upload it in the IMMI site ? it looks better than a color scanned copy anyhow. Will this create a problem ? the size of the docs is also less.
> 
> I read in the forum that we can upload a maximum of 60 docs 5MB each. Few were complaining about how they still have to upload more docs but cannot do till a CO is allocated and they would send it to CO - But I was wondering why the docs number would go till 60 ? If I work for company A, I can make a PDF with payslips/offer letters/ roles and resp. letters into one pdf right ?
> 
> Thanks again folks
> 
> cheers


----------



## Theodyssey

*update*

Hi guys,

just an update regarding my application - I was contacted on April 11th from my CO (Brisbane team 34) and all they asked was my birth certificate so I really thought I was very close to a Grant. 

I replied the next day with the document and have not heard from them until yesterday (3 weeks later almost) when they replied acknowledging my email with the requested documents and they attached the now typical long email about the Visa planning levels! 

A bit upsetting but oh well...what can we do if not wait! :doh:

Good luck to anyone who is waiting like myself :fingerscrossed:

Yours


----------



## ToAustralia2013

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Congrats to you !! And to who received the grant. Always great to hear such news... It appears from the recent posts that the Team Adelaide CO's are doing a quicker processing. Just an observation, may not be true as many . I have 2 questions here - 1. when lodging the visa application there is a question as to which state / city you are planning to go. What did you pick? Just wondering of the CO allocation has anything to with the same. 2. Also if we select one particular city/ state in the invite say Sydney, but post grant choose to go to another say Mel, will that be an issue ? Or do we have to mandatorily first land in the state we chose in our application


Hi All.... Could anyone advise on this... Thank you


----------



## bond_bhai

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


Rohit Bhai, Congrats!
Just one question, Your reference docs was it all on the letter heads of the companies you worked for or were there any Stat decs? The reason i ask is bcos i have a few stat decs and wanted to understand if there will be checks/delays!


----------



## chiku2006

chiku2006 said:


> What is the source of information? ?


HM

Many SA SS have been received this morning in other threads of this forum !!


----------



## chiku2006

Theodyssey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just an update regarding my application - I was contacted on April 11th from my CO (Brisbane team 34) and all they asked was my birth certificate so I really thought I was very close to a Grant.
> 
> I replied the next day with the document and have not heard from them until yesterday (3 weeks later almost) when they replied acknowledging my email with the requested documents and they attached the now typical long email about the Visa planning levels!
> 
> A bit upsetting but oh well...what can we do if not wait! :doh:
> 
> Good luck to anyone who is waiting like myself :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Yours


All the best mate !!

Have heard that team 34 is very slow in processing... but you never know !


----------



## arvindramana

*emedical ?*



prseeker said:


> Thanks for the reply , after how many days of submitting the meds , status was changed?
> You can call DIBP to check the status of meds as well?


Any updates on this? 

In my case, I completed my medicals and 3 days after submission, my emedical client shows " COMPLETED" against all tests. I have not been allotted CO yet. Does this status mean anything?


----------



## arvindramana

*Status*



lovetosmack said:


> Send an email to [email protected]
> They'll surely send you an update.


My emedical status changed to " Completed " against all tests finally. No CO yet. Does it mean something ? or probably should I wait for the CO ?


----------



## Indian_Guy

Been visiting this thread since long and thought of updating my signature. Anyone in similar boat?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

bond_bhai said:


> Rohit Bhai, Congrats!
> Just one question, Your reference docs was it all on the letter heads of the companies you worked for or were there any Stat decs? The reason i ask is bcos i have a few stat decs and wanted to understand if there will be checks/delays!


All references on Statutory Declarations. I actually didn't upload the declarations for Visa Application. I just uploaded them for ACS Assessment. For Visa application I just uploaded ACS Assessment Letter.


----------



## Waqarali20005

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


congrat!!


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Waqarali20005 said:


> congrat!!


Thanks and wish you all the best!


----------



## Neville Smith

*Neville*



rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


Congratulations Rohit,

All the best for you future and have a gala time at Australia. God Bless.


----------



## Happybets

rohit1_sharma said:


> All references on Statutory Declarations. I actually didn't upload the declarations for Visa Application. I just uploaded them for ACS Assessment. For Visa application I just uploaded ACS Assessment Letter.


Hearty congrats on ur grant...
One question, did u upload the form 80 for urself and wife upfront or was it never asked, since u got a direct grant?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Happybets said:


> Hearty congrats on ur grant...
> One question, did u upload the form 80 for urself and wife upfront or was it never asked, since u got a direct grant?


Thanks Everyone!

Hi Happybets,

I had uploaded Form 80 for me and my wife along with other documents itself.


----------



## Happybets

rohit1_sharma said:


> Thanks Everyone!
> 
> Hi Happybets,
> 
> I had uploaded Form 80 for me and my wife along with other documents itself.


Thanks for ur quick response... have a blast tonite..


----------



## sunnyboi

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


Congrats rohit! That was a quick one I should say! All the action happens in this thread and even missing it by one day means going back many pages to catch up. All the best for the move!


----------



## bond_bhai

rohit1_sharma said:


> All references on Statutory Declarations. I actually didn't upload the declarations for Visa Application. I just uploaded them for ACS Assessment. For Visa application I just uploaded ACS Assessment Letter.


Thanks Rohit Bhai!


----------



## shishir

Hello Guys, 

I completed my medical test on 28th April and few minutes ago received a phone call from the hospital. I was told that my medical reports have been submitted to DIBP. Then I checked my Immi Account and found that my "organize health examinations" disappeared and the following message is showing:

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

But the status of health assessment is still "recommended".

Does that message mean anything or it usually appears when medical reports are uploaded by the hospital???


----------



## prseeker

Quick question , Is Indian PCC certificate addressed to Australia High Commission or is it a generic one?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## lovetosmack

prseeker said:


> Quick question , Is Indian PCC certificate addressed to Australia High Commission or is it a generic one?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Addressed to and as, Commonwealth of Australia,


----------



## prseeker

lovetosmack said:


> Addressed to and as, Commonwealth of Australia,


Thanks bro , appreciate that !


----------



## Tejil

HI, 
I am applying for skiils assessment, under sub class 190, can anyone pl confirm with documents requirements, all i know is all educational docs and experience certificates, certified true copies..apart from this is there anything else??

also under spomsored category can the the dependents work in any part of australia> or even they have restiction of working in sponsorer state only?

tks


----------



## Arunvas

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> You can address me as visitkangaroos
> 
> Yeah I am sure you will get your CO allocation soon.


Thanks dude


----------



## OZdream123

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


Hey rohit! I am so happy for you! Wish you a world of success in your new life..


----------



## OZdream123

shishir said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I completed my medical test on 28th April and few minutes ago received a phone call from the hospital. I was told that my medical reports have been submitted to DIBP. Then I checked my Immi Account and found that my "organize health examinations" disappeared and the following message is showing:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> But the status of health assessment is still "recommended".
> 
> Does that message mean anything or it usually appears when medical reports are uploaded by the hospital???


It will remain 'recommended'. Means nothing.


----------



## OZdream123

greeniearun said:


> Bump..
> Please help


In my opinion, it's best to color scan or scan grayscale and notarize.. Photos just look unprofessional. But that's my opinion only..


----------



## dhawalswamy

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!




GR8 buddy.... Enjoy till the last beer in the bar.....


----------



## dhawalswamy

shishir said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I completed my medical test on 28th April and few minutes ago received a phone call from the hospital. I was told that my medical reports have been submitted to DIBP. Then I checked my Immi Account and found that my "organize health examinations" disappeared and the following message is showing:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> But the status of health assessment is still "recommended".
> 
> Does that message mean anything or it usually appears when medical reports are uploaded by the hospital???




You can go to the e-medical client and print your information sheet again. I will show status of examinations as completed. Download the pdf and upload it agains recommended status.

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## dhawalswamy

arvindramana said:


> My emedical status changed to " Completed " against all tests finally. No CO yet. Does it mean something ? or probably should I wait for the CO ?



it does mean that you hospital has uploaded your test results. it doesnot mean that you have a CO allocated. Whenever you will have a CO, you will receive a mail.


----------



## dhawalswamy

Theodyssey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just an update regarding my application - I was contacted on April 11th from my CO (Brisbane team 34) and all they asked was my birth certificate so I really thought I was very close to a Grant.
> 
> I replied the next day with the document and have not heard from them until yesterday (3 weeks later almost) when they replied acknowledging my email with the requested documents and they attached the now typical long email about the Visa planning levels!
> 
> A bit upsetting but oh well...what can we do if not wait! :doh:
> 
> Good luck to anyone who is waiting like myself :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Yours




you are not alone... there is a long queue waiting because of planning levels.... you cant do anything in direction of getting grant rather than wait.

if you want you can withdraw your application, which will cancel your application and no refund for the same will be awarded..... (anyhow my application will move one step ahead :tongue

just joking dude... wait and you will get grant...


----------



## rohit1_sharma

OZdream123 said:


> In my opinion, it's best to color scan or scan grayscale and notarize.. Photos just look unprofessional. But that's my opinion only..


Thanks mate! Wish u all the best for fast grant!


----------



## rohit1_sharma

dhawalswamy said:


> GR8 buddy.... Enjoy till the last beer in the bar.....


thanks


----------



## dhawalswamy

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi All.... Could anyone advise on this... Thank you




it seems you are applying for 189 visa. 

1. selecting a pari of city/state doesnt have any impact on CO team

2. it is not necessary that you should first land to the mentioned city. you can land anywhere. there is nobody from dibp to receive you...lol....


----------



## dhawalswamy

visitkangaroos said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> *You can address me as visitkangaroos *
> 
> Yeah I am sure you will get your CO allocation soon.




that was a good one....


----------



## OZdream123

dhawalswamy said:


> it seems you are applying for 189 visa.
> 
> 1. selecting a pari of city/state doesnt have any impact on CO team
> 
> 2. it is not necessary that you should first land to the mentioned city. you can land anywhere. there is nobody from dibp to receive you...lol....


Hahahahahaha


----------



## OZdream123

rohit1_sharma said:


> Thanks mate! Wish u all the best for fast grant!


Thank you... The wait is excruciating..


----------



## ToAustralia2013

dhawalswamy said:


> it seems you are applying for 189 visa. 1. selecting a pari of city/state doesnt have any impact on CO team 2. it is not necessary that you should first land to the mentioned city. you can land anywhere. there is nobody from dibp to receive you...lol....


First off, thank you for replying 

1. Yes it's 189. Good to know state doesn't have impact

2. Even better to know DIBP will not watch n wait over to receive )

Thank u for clearing my doubts


----------



## sam1051

Indian_Guy said:


> Been visiting this thread since long and thought of updating my signature. Anyone in similar boat?


Well i have managed to update my signature today


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys,

I am from Pakistan, looking forward to pursue my immigration. I need help, I am a total noob. All I know is that I need a good score in IELTS 

I am currently working in Saudi Arabia as a Telecom Engineer, having 8 years of experience in this industry and I have bachelors in Electrical Engineering. 

My skill is on the SOL, I can apply as Electrical Engineer, Electronics Engineer, Telecommunications Engineer. I will go for the last option I guess.

My last IELTS score of 7, expired recently and I am going to appear in this test again next month.

SkillSelect and EOI is very confusing for me, can anyone help me out here? Would really appreciate it. I know it's all been said and done here in the forums, but I would like the fresh information, since AU site is constantly updated with new rules.

Thanks


----------



## OZdream123

Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am from Pakistan, looking forward to pursue my immigration. I need help, I am a total noob. All I know is that I need a good score in IELTS
> 
> I am currently working in Saudi Arabia as a Telecom Engineer, having 8 years of experience in this industry and I have bachelors in Electrical Engineering.
> 
> My skill is on the SOL, I can apply as Electrical Engineer, Electronics Engineer, Telecommunications Engineer. I will go for the last option I guess.
> 
> My last IELTS score of 7, expired recently and I am going to appear in this test again next month.
> 
> SkillSelect and EOI is very confusing for me, can anyone help me out here? Would really appreciate it. I know it's all been said and done here in the forums, but I would like the fresh information, since AU site is constantly updated with new rules.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, all I did was read all the threads on this forum, and found almost everything I could have wanted..

Nevertheless, you need to first get work references etc and get your skill assessed from the relevant authority (there are many threads related to that)
Write ielts, make sure you have sufficient points.. If you satisfy the points required for the round of invites, you will get an invite for your EOI (many threads about that as well)

If you get invited, you lodge visa, and wait for grant, and come back and check this thread about what to do after lodging visa.. 

Good luck!


----------



## slsujith

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


Congrats on the grant and wish you a wonderful life in Down Under


----------



## 'HM'

hey just wanted to ask, i've already uploaded form 80 but still it says to upload character assessment... shall i fill it up again???


----------



## OZdream123

Dear friends on ExpatForum,

We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...

This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..

I came to US in 2007, naive and with a lot of dreams and aspirations.. after graduating from NYU, the economy crashed, it was hard to find a job.. after a lot of struggle, I landed a job on the world famous Wall Street.. but reality is very different from what they show n the movies.. Here, I worked on a 'work visa', with no liberty to travel, change jobs, or even ask for a promotion.. I was awarded employee of the year, but that did not translate to even an increment.. that is the truth of the Indians working in USA.. the exploitation knows no bounds..

My husband studied in Australia till 2008, and then moved to NYC for me.. he went through even worse.. getting into the world of 'consulting'... which are literally bodyshops..

After extreme harassment, we finally said, this is it, we need to be free.. to do what we want, travel, switch jobs, and live in peace.. and we started the arduous process of Australian immigration..

Its been 4 months today, since we made that decision.. staying up all night, reading the forums, celebrating every time someone got a grant, and feeling sad when someone had bad luck.. this forum has been our source of inspiration and information, the ray of light in our darkest hours, and our best buddy..

This forum, and the people on, every person who has ever asked a question, and even more, the people who have selflessly answered the questions.. We thank you.. we are grateful.. and we thank the founders for creating a space where people can come together.. and even moreso, it is the people who continue to be here, and help others even after they have got their grants.. it is all of you we thank.. 

You have saved us from making expensive mistakes, and guided us when there was no place we could find any answer.. 

Now for the details of our grant:
Applicants: Myself (ANZCO 261313) and my husband (dependent)
Applied for ACS evaluation: 7th January 2014
ACS positive assessment +3 years experience: 20th March 2014
IELTS: 22nd Feb 2014: minimum score in any band: 8
EOI submitted: 20th March 2014
Invite received: 24th March 2014
Visa lodged: 24th March 2014
Medicals: 31st March 2014, uploaded by doctor on 2nd April 2014
PCCS: Australian Federal Police Check, FBI, Indian PCC, New York State.. different dates upto 31st March
Form 80 for myself and Husband: 28th March 2014
then... wait.....
DIRECT GRANT: 1st May 2014

CO: Adelaide Team 4, CO initials: JH

Being in a skeptical and selfish country, where, if you even say that you want to migrate, people are rude to you, and the phrase 'go back to your own country' is common, We have found incredible solace and faith from the people on this forum...

Once again, we thank each one of you.. and hope and pray that everyone is blessed enough to feel the way we feel right now...

Much luck, and love,
N and G


----------



## slsujith

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> 
> N and G


Congrats Ozdream - now the dream is a reality 

Wish you a wonderful life in Down Under


----------



## 'HM'

hey just wanted to ask, i've already uploaded form 80 but still it says to upload character assessment... shall i fill it up again??


----------



## chiku2006

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..
> 
> I came to US in 2007, naive and with a lot of dreams and aspirations.. after graduating from NYU, the economy crashed, it was hard to find a job.. after a lot of struggle, I landed a job on the world famous Wall Street.. but reality is very different from what they show n the movies.. Here, I worked on a 'work visa', with no liberty to travel, change jobs, or even ask for a promotion.. I was awarded employee of the year, but that did not translate to even an increment.. that is the truth of the Indians working in USA.. the exploitation knows no bounds..
> 
> My husband studied in Australia till 2008, and then moved to NYC for me.. he went through even worse.. getting into the world of 'consulting'... which are literally bodyshops..
> 
> After extreme harassment, we finally said, this is it, we need to be free.. to do what we want, travel, switch jobs, and live in peace.. and we started the arduous process of Australian immigration..
> 
> Its been 4 months today, since we made that decision.. staying up all night, reading the forums, celebrating every time someone got a grant, and feeling sad when someone had bad luck.. this forum has been our source of inspiration and information, the ray of light in our darkest hours, and our best buddy..
> 
> This forum, and the people on, every person who has ever asked a question, and even more, the people who have selflessly answered the questions.. We thank you.. we are grateful.. and we thank the founders for creating a space where people can come together.. and even moreso, it is the people who continue to be here, and help others even after they have got their grants.. it is all of you we thank..
> 
> You have saved us from making expensive mistakes, and guided us when there was no place we could find any answer..
> 
> Now for the details of our grant:
> Applicants: Myself (ANZCO 261313) and my husband (dependent)
> Applied for ACS evaluation: 7th January 2014
> ACS positive assessment +3 years experience: 20th March 2014
> IELTS: 22nd Feb 2014: minimum score in any band: 8
> EOI submitted: 20th March 2014
> Invite received: 24th March 2014
> Visa lodged: 24th March 2014
> Medicals: 31st March 2014, uploaded by doctor on 2nd April 2014
> PCCS: Australian Federal Police Check, FBI, Indian PCC, New York State.. different dates upto 31st March
> Form 80 for myself and Husband: 28th March 2014
> then... wait.....
> DIRECT GRANT: 1st May 2014
> 
> CO: Adelaide Team 4, CO initials: JH
> 
> Being in a skeptical and selfish country, where, if you even say that you want to migrate, people are rude to you, and the phrase 'go back to your own country' is common, We have found incredible solace and faith from the people on this forum...
> 
> Once again, we thank each one of you.. and hope and pray that everyone is blessed enough to feel the way we feel right now...
> 
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G


All tje best and god bless you...live your dream my friend and enjoy your life !!!


----------



## ToAustralia2013

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum, We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life... This is going to be a long post, so bear with me.. I came to US in 2007, naive and with a lot of dreams and aspirations.. after graduating from NYU, the economy crashed, it was hard to find a job.. after a lot of struggle, I landed a job on the world famous Wall Street.. but reality is very different from what they show n the movies.. Here, I worked on a 'work visa', with no liberty to travel, change jobs, or even ask for a promotion.. I was awarded employee of the year, but that did not translate to even an increment.. that is the truth of the Indians working in USA.. the exploitation knows no bounds.. My husband studied in Australia till 2008, and then moved to NYC for me.. he went through even worse.. getting into the world of 'consulting'... which are literally bodyshops.. After extreme harassment, we finally said, this is it, we need to be free.. to do what we want, travel, switch jobs, and live in peace.. and we started the arduous process of Australian immigration.. Its been 4 months today, since we made that decision.. staying up all night, reading the forums, celebrating every time someone got a grant, and feeling sad when someone had bad luck.. this forum has been our source of inspiration and information, the ray of light in our darkest hours, and our best buddy.. This forum, and the people on, every person who has ever asked a question, and even more, the people who have selflessly answered the questions.. We thank you.. we are grateful.. and we thank the founders for creating a space where people can come together.. and even moreso, it is the people who continue to be here, and help others even after they have got their grants.. it is all of you we thank.. You have saved us from making expensive mistakes, and guided us when there was no place we could find any answer.. Now for the details of our grant: Applicants: Myself (ANZCO 261313) and my husband (dependent) Applied for ACS evaluation: 7th January 2014 ACS positive assessment +3 years experience: 20th March 2014 IELTS: 22nd Feb 2014: minimum score in any band: 8 EOI submitted: 20th March 2014 Invite received: 24th March 2014 Visa lodged: 24th March 2014 Medicals: 31st March 2014, uploaded by doctor on 2nd April 2014 PCCS: Australian Federal Police Check, FBI, Indian PCC, New York State.. different dates upto 31st March Form 80 for myself and Husband: 28th March 2014 then... wait..... DIRECT GRANT: 1st May 2014 CO: Adelaide Team 4, CO initials: JH Being in a skeptical and selfish country, where, if you even say that you want to migrate, people are rude to you, and the phrase 'go back to your own country' is common, We have found incredible solace and faith from the people on this forum... Once again, we thank each one of you.. and hope and pray that everyone is blessed enough to feel the way we feel right now... Much luck, and love, N and G


Hearty Congrats N & G!! Wonderful news and always good to hear the road to success...I wish you a wonderful life in Oz with all your aspirations fulfilled! God Bless

Keep in touch on the forum.. Even myself and hubby trying to migrate and going thru a similar road ...will keep all posted and of course reach out to all in this wonderful forum

Enjoy the moment and days to come..


----------



## tambarus

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..
> 
> I came to US in 2007, naive and with a lot of dreams and aspirations.. after graduating from NYU, the economy crashed, it was hard to find a job.. after a lot of struggle, I landed a job on the world famous Wall Street.. but reality is very different from what they show n the movies.. Here, I worked on a 'work visa', with no liberty to travel, change jobs, or even ask for a promotion.. I was awarded employee of the year, but that did not translate to even an increment.. that is the truth of the Indians working in USA.. the exploitation knows no bounds..
> 
> My husband studied in Australia till 2008, and then moved to NYC for me.. he went through even worse.. getting into the world of 'consulting'... which are literally bodyshops..
> 
> After extreme harassment, we finally said, this is it, we need to be free.. to do what we want, travel, switch jobs, and live in peace.. and we started the arduous process of Australian immigration..
> 
> Its been 4 months today, since we made that decision.. staying up all night, reading the forums, celebrating every time someone got a grant, and feeling sad when someone had bad luck.. this forum has been our source of inspiration and information, the ray of light in our darkest hours, and our best buddy..
> 
> This forum, and the people on, every person who has ever asked a question, and even more, the people who have selflessly answered the questions.. We thank you.. we are grateful.. and we thank the founders for creating a space where people can come together.. and even moreso, it is the people who continue to be here, and help others even after they have got their grants.. it is all of you we thank..
> 
> You have saved us from making expensive mistakes, and guided us when there was no place we could find any answer..
> 
> Now for the details of our grant:
> Applicants: Myself (ANZCO 261313) and my husband (dependent)
> Applied for ACS evaluation: 7th January 2014
> ACS positive assessment +3 years experience: 20th March 2014
> IELTS: 22nd Feb 2014: minimum score in any band: 8
> EOI submitted: 20th March 2014
> Invite received: 24th March 2014
> Visa lodged: 24th March 2014
> Medicals: 31st March 2014, uploaded by doctor on 2nd April 2014
> PCCS: Australian Federal Police Check, FBI, Indian PCC, New York State.. different dates upto 31st March
> Form 80 for myself and Husband: 28th March 2014
> then... wait.....
> DIRECT GRANT: 1st May 2014
> 
> CO: Adelaide Team 4, CO initials: JH
> 
> Being in a skeptical and selfish country, where, if you even say that you want to migrate, people are rude to you, and the phrase 'go back to your own country' is common, We have found incredible solace and faith from the people on this forum...
> 
> Once again, we thank each one of you.. and hope and pray that everyone is blessed enough to feel the way we feel right now...
> 
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G


Congratulations for you and family. Have a blast !


----------



## Nishant Dundas

'HM' said:


> hey just wanted to ask, i've already uploaded form 80 but still it says to upload character assessment... shall i fill it up again???


No not required

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## 'HM'

thanks


----------



## Nishant Dundas

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..
> 
> I came to US in 2007, naive and with a lot of dreams and aspirations.. after graduating from NYU, the economy crashed, it was hard to find a job.. after a lot of struggle, I landed a job on the world famous Wall Street.. but reality is very different from what they show n the movies.. Here, I worked on a 'work visa', with no liberty to travel, change jobs, or even ask for a promotion.. I was awarded employee of the year, but that did not translate to even an increment.. that is the truth of the Indians working in USA.. the exploitation knows no bounds..
> 
> My husband studied in Australia till 2008, and then moved to NYC for me.. he went through even worse.. getting into the world of 'consulting'... which are literally bodyshops..
> 
> After extreme harassment, we finally said, this is it, we need to be free.. to do what we want, travel, switch jobs, and live in peace.. and we started the arduous process of Australian immigration..
> 
> Its been 4 months today, since we made that decision.. staying up all night, reading the forums, celebrating every time someone got a grant, and feeling sad when someone had bad luck.. this forum has been our source of inspiration and information, the ray of light in our darkest hours, and our best buddy..
> 
> This forum, and the people on, every person who has ever asked a question, and even more, the people who have selflessly answered the questions.. We thank you.. we are grateful.. and we thank the founders for creating a space where people can come together.. and even moreso, it is the people who continue to be here, and help others even after they have got their grants.. it is all of you we thank..
> 
> You have saved us from making expensive mistakes, and guided us when there was no place we could find any answer..
> 
> Now for the details of our grant:
> Applicants: Myself (ANZCO 261313) and my husband (dependent)
> Applied for ACS evaluation: 7th January 2014
> ACS positive assessment +3 years experience: 20th March 2014
> IELTS: 22nd Feb 2014: minimum score in any band: 8
> EOI submitted: 20th March 2014
> Invite received: 24th March 2014
> Visa lodged: 24th March 2014
> Medicals: 31st March 2014, uploaded by doctor on 2nd April 2014
> PCCS: Australian Federal Police Check, FBI, Indian PCC, New York State.. different dates upto 31st March
> Form 80 for myself and Husband: 28th March 2014
> then... wait.....
> DIRECT GRANT: 1st May 2014
> 
> CO: Adelaide Team 4, CO initials: JH
> 
> Being in a skeptical and selfish country, where, if you even say that you want to migrate, people are rude to you, and the phrase 'go back to your own country' is common, We have found incredible solace and faith from the people on this forum...
> 
> Once again, we thank each one of you.. and hope and pray that everyone is blessed enough to feel the way we feel right now...
> 
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G


Thanks a lot for the blessings my friend, we all need it here.
Feels good when one of us gets a grant, or when someone is denied one.
I felt obligated when I joined this forum and asked questions on important and sometimes silly questions.
But now this phase has come where I have become a helper here looking out for those who ask questions. Its not for getting recognized or the stars but because I know what it feels like when we are in doubt over even silly questions on the application.
Feeling happy for you and your family.
Am waiting for my grant too and hope it comes soonest!!!
Best of luck my friend

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## OZdream123

slsujith said:


> Congrats Ozdream - now the dream is a reality
> 
> Wish you a wonderful life in Down Under


thank you..


----------



## OZdream123

Nishant Dundas said:


> Thanks a lot for the blessings my friend, we all need it here.
> Feels good when one of us gets a grant, or when someone is denied one.
> I felt obligated when I joined this forum and asked questions on important and sometimes silly questions.
> But now this phase has come where I have become a helper here looking out for those who ask questions. Its not for getting recognized or the stars but because I know what it feels like when we are in doubt over even silly questions on the application.
> Feeling happy for you and your family.
> Am waiting for my grant too and hope it comes soonest!!!
> Best of luck my friend
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


thank you.. i know and understand how you feel... i pray the day comes soon when you post your grant details.. lots of luck to you...


----------



## OZdream123

Nishant Dundas said:


> No not required
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


you have to upload PCC.. as soon as you do that, the requirement/recommendation will change to received..


----------



## OZdream123

tambarus said:


> Congratulations for you and family. Have a blast !


thank you busy.. wish you luck!


----------



## OZdream123

chiku2006 said:


> All tje best and god bless you...live your dream my friend and enjoy your life !!!


thank you!! wish you luck!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

OZdream123 said:


> thank you.. i know and understand how you feel... i pray the day comes soon when you post your grant details.. lots of luck to you...


Thanxx!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## OZdream123

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hearty Congrats N & G!! Wonderful news and always good to hear the road to success...I wish you a wonderful life in Oz with all your aspirations fulfilled! God Bless
> 
> Keep in touch on the forum.. Even myself and hubby trying to migrate and going thru a similar road ...will keep all posted and of course reach out to all in this wonderful forum
> 
> Enjoy the moment and days to come..


thank you so much.. i know how you feel... i wish you a lot of luck and patience, and pray you get the grant soon...

i will keep in touch.. and will always be there for you and anyone who needs it..


----------



## ben roberto

OZdream123 said:


> thank you so much.. i know how you feel... i wish you a lot of luck and patience, and pray you get the grant soon... i will keep in touch.. and will always be there for you and anyone who needs it..


Hearty congrats Ozdream.. All the best..

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gkkumar

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..
> 
> I came to US in 2007, naive and with a lot of dreams and aspirations.. after graduating from NYU, the economy crashed, it was hard to find a job.. after a lot of struggle, I landed a job on the world famous Wall Street.. but reality is very different from what they show n the movies.. Here, I worked on a 'work visa', with no liberty to travel, change jobs, or even ask for a promotion.. I was awarded employee of the year, but that did not translate to even an increment.. that is the truth of the Indians working in USA.. the exploitation knows no bounds..
> 
> My husband studied in Australia till 2008, and then moved to NYC for me.. he went through even worse.. getting into the world of 'consulting'... which are literally bodyshops..
> 
> After extreme harassment, we finally said, this is it, we need to be free.. to do what we want, travel, switch jobs, and live in peace.. and we started the arduous process of Australian immigration..
> 
> Its been 4 months today, since we made that decision.. staying up all night, reading the forums, celebrating every time someone got a grant, and feeling sad when someone had bad luck.. this forum has been our source of inspiration and information, the ray of light in our darkest hours, and our best buddy..
> 
> This forum, and the people on, every person who has ever asked a question, and even more, the people who have selflessly answered the questions.. We thank you.. we are grateful.. and we thank the founders for creating a space where people can come together.. and even moreso, it is the people who continue to be here, and help others even after they have got their grants.. it is all of you we thank..
> 
> You have saved us from making expensive mistakes, and guided us when there was no place we could find any answer..
> 
> Now for the details of our grant:
> Applicants: Myself (ANZCO 261313) and my husband (dependent)
> Applied for ACS evaluation: 7th January 2014
> ACS positive assessment +3 years experience: 20th March 2014
> IELTS: 22nd Feb 2014: minimum score in any band: 8
> EOI submitted: 20th March 2014
> Invite received: 24th March 2014
> Visa lodged: 24th March 2014
> Medicals: 31st March 2014, uploaded by doctor on 2nd April 2014
> PCCS: Australian Federal Police Check, FBI, Indian PCC, New York State.. different dates upto 31st March
> Form 80 for myself and Husband: 28th March 2014
> then... wait.....
> DIRECT GRANT: 1st May 2014
> 
> CO: Adelaide Team 4, CO initials: JH
> 
> Being in a skeptical and selfish country, where, if you even say that you want to migrate, people are rude to you, and the phrase 'go back to your own country' is common, We have found incredible solace and faith from the people on this forum...
> 
> Once again, we thank each one of you.. and hope and pray that everyone is blessed enough to feel the way we feel right now...
> 
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G


Congratulations !! Congratulations !!! Congratulations !!!

Now that you have got what you thought, you must be excited. All the very best for your future endeavors !!


----------



## gkkumar

rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


Congratulations bud !! Enjoy your future life in Australia !!


----------



## OZdream123

ben roberto said:


> Hearty congrats Ozdream.. All the best..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


thank you Ben! i wish you luck in your new life..


----------



## OZdream123

gkkumar said:


> Congratulations !! Congratulations !!! Congratulations !!!
> 
> Now that you have got what you thought, you must be excited. All the very best for your future endeavors !!


thank you!!! I hope your day comes soon!


----------



## Arunvas

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..
> 
> I came to US in 2007, naive and with a lot of dreams and aspirations.. after graduating from NYU, the economy crashed, it was hard to find a job.. after a lot of struggle, I landed a job on the world famous Wall Street.. but reality is very different from what they show n the movies.. Here, I worked on a 'work visa', with no liberty to travel, change jobs, or even ask for a promotion.. I was awarded employee of the year, but that did not translate to even an increment.. that is the truth of the Indians working in USA.. the exploitation knows no bounds..
> 
> My husband studied in Australia till 2008, and then moved to NYC for me.. he went through even worse.. getting into the world of 'consulting'... which are literally bodyshops..
> 
> After extreme harassment, we finally said, this is it, we need to be free.. to do what we want, travel, switch jobs, and live in peace.. and we started the arduous process of Australian immigration..
> 
> Its been 4 months today, since we made that decision.. staying up all night, reading the forums, celebrating every time someone got a grant, and feeling sad when someone had bad luck.. this forum has been our source of inspiration and information, the ray of light in our darkest hours, and our best buddy..
> 
> This forum, and the people on, every person who has ever asked a question, and even more, the people who have selflessly answered the questions.. We thank you.. we are grateful.. and we thank the founders for creating a space where people can come together.. and even moreso, it is the people who continue to be here, and help others even after they have got their grants.. it is all of you we thank..
> 
> You have saved us from making expensive mistakes, and guided us when there was no place we could find any answer..
> 
> Now for the details of our grant:
> Applicants: Myself (ANZCO 261313) and my husband (dependent)
> Applied for ACS evaluation: 7th January 2014
> ACS positive assessment +3 years experience: 20th March 2014
> IELTS: 22nd Feb 2014: minimum score in any band: 8
> EOI submitted: 20th March 2014
> Invite received: 24th March 2014
> Visa lodged: 24th March 2014
> Medicals: 31st March 2014, uploaded by doctor on 2nd April 2014
> PCCS: Australian Federal Police Check, FBI, Indian PCC, New York State.. different dates upto 31st March
> Form 80 for myself and Husband: 28th March 2014
> then... wait.....
> DIRECT GRANT: 1st May 2014
> 
> CO: Adelaide Team 4, CO initials: JH
> 
> Being in a skeptical and selfish country, where, if you even say that you want to migrate, people are rude to you, and the phrase 'go back to your own country' is common, We have found incredible solace and faith from the people on this forum...
> 
> Once again, we thank each one of you.. and hope and pray that everyone is blessed enough to feel the way we feel right now...
> 
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G


Congratulations N & G, All the Best for your wonderful future in OZ 

Pray for me and others in the queue for the PR grant


----------



## Santhosh.15

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..
> 
> I came to US in 2007, naive and with a lot of dreams and aspirations.. after graduating from NYU, the economy crashed, it was hard to find a job.. after a lot of struggle, I landed a job on the world famous Wall Street.. but reality is very different from what they show n the movies.. Here, I worked on a 'work visa', with no liberty to travel, change jobs, or even ask for a promotion.. I was awarded employee of the year, but that did not translate to even an increment.. that is the truth of the Indians working in USA.. the exploitation knows no bounds..
> 
> My husband studied in Australia till 2008, and then moved to NYC for me.. he went through even worse.. getting into the world of 'consulting'... which are literally bodyshops..
> 
> After extreme harassment, we finally said, this is it, we need to be free.. to do what we want, travel, switch jobs, and live in peace.. and we started the arduous process of Australian immigration..
> 
> Its been 4 months today, since we made that decision.. staying up all night, reading the forums, celebrating every time someone got a grant, and feeling sad when someone had bad luck.. this forum has been our source of inspiration and information, the ray of light in our darkest hours, and our best buddy..
> 
> This forum, and the people on, every person who has ever asked a question, and even more, the people who have selflessly answered the questions.. We thank you.. we are grateful.. and we thank the founders for creating a space where people can come together.. and even moreso, it is the people who continue to be here, and help others even after they have got their grants.. it is all of you we thank..
> 
> You have saved us from making expensive mistakes, and guided us when there was no place we could find any answer..
> 
> Now for the details of our grant:
> Applicants: Myself (ANZCO 261313) and my husband (dependent)
> Applied for ACS evaluation: 7th January 2014
> ACS positive assessment +3 years experience: 20th March 2014
> IELTS: 22nd Feb 2014: minimum score in any band: 8
> EOI submitted: 20th March 2014
> Invite received: 24th March 2014
> Visa lodged: 24th March 2014
> Medicals: 31st March 2014, uploaded by doctor on 2nd April 2014
> PCCS: Australian Federal Police Check, FBI, Indian PCC, New York State.. different dates upto 31st March
> Form 80 for myself and Husband: 28th March 2014
> then... wait.....
> DIRECT GRANT: 1st May 2014
> 
> CO: Adelaide Team 4, CO initials: JH
> 
> Being in a skeptical and selfish country, where, if you even say that you want to migrate, people are rude to you, and the phrase 'go back to your own country' is common, We have found incredible solace and faith from the people on this forum...
> 
> Once again, we thank each one of you.. and hope and pray that everyone is blessed enough to feel the way we feel right now...
> 
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G


Well deserved grant.

Good luck and Travel as you like !!

Cheers

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## OZdream123

Arunvas said:


> Congratulations N & G, All the Best for your wonderful future in OZ
> 
> Pray for me and others in the queue for the PR grant


thank you arun... you and everyone waiting for the grant.. are always in our prayers..


----------



## mhashkhan

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..
> 
> I came to US in 2007, naive and with a lot of dreams and aspirations.. after graduating from NYU, the economy crashed, it was hard to find a job.. after a lot of struggle, I landed a job on the world famous Wall Street.. but reality is very different from what they show n the movies.. Here, I worked on a 'work visa', with no liberty to travel, change jobs, or even ask for a promotion.. I was awarded employee of the year, but that did not translate to even an increment.. that is the truth of the Indians working in USA.. the exploitation knows no bounds..
> 
> My husband studied in Australia till 2008, and then moved to NYC for me.. he went through even worse.. getting into the world of 'consulting'... which are literally bodyshops..
> 
> After extreme harassment, we finally said, this is it, we need to be free.. to do what we want, travel, switch jobs, and live in peace.. and we started the arduous process of Australian immigration..
> 
> Its been 4 months today, since we made that decision.. staying up all night, reading the forums, celebrating every time someone got a grant, and feeling sad when someone had bad luck.. this forum has been our source of inspiration and information, the ray of light in our darkest hours, and our best buddy..
> 
> This forum, and the people on, every person who has ever asked a question, and even more, the people who have selflessly answered the questions.. We thank you.. we are grateful.. and we thank the founders for creating a space where people can come together.. and even moreso, it is the people who continue to be here, and help others even after they have got their grants.. it is all of you we thank..
> 
> You have saved us from making expensive mistakes, and guided us when there was no place we could find any answer..
> 
> Now for the details of our grant:
> Applicants: Myself (ANZCO 261313) and my husband (dependent)
> Applied for ACS evaluation: 7th January 2014
> ACS positive assessment +3 years experience: 20th March 2014
> IELTS: 22nd Feb 2014: minimum score in any band: 8
> EOI submitted: 20th March 2014
> Invite received: 24th March 2014
> Visa lodged: 24th March 2014
> Medicals: 31st March 2014, uploaded by doctor on 2nd April 2014
> PCCS: Australian Federal Police Check, FBI, Indian PCC, New York State.. different dates upto 31st March
> Form 80 for myself and Husband: 28th March 2014
> then... wait.....
> DIRECT GRANT: 1st May 2014
> 
> CO: Adelaide Team 4, CO initials: JH
> 
> Being in a skeptical and selfish country, where, if you even say that you want to migrate, people are rude to you, and the phrase 'go back to your own country' is common, We have found incredible solace and faith from the people on this forum...
> 
> Once again, we thank each one of you.. and hope and pray that everyone is blessed enough to feel the way we feel right now...
> 
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G


Congratulations .. just want to know if you applied for 189 or 190


----------



## OZdream123

mhashkhan said:


> Congratulations .. just want to know if you applied for 189 or 190


thank you!

oops! i missed that in all the emotional rant.. 

it is 189 (in my signature as well)


----------



## Arunvas

Hello Friends, my wife's passport expires by Mar 2015. I understand that Form 1022 has to submitted to get a new grant letter with the new Passport details. My question here is when should I do Form 1022!

Till now, her current (old) passport details are used everywhere in the PR process. Should I get her new passport before we receive our grant? What happens if I can procure her new passport only after our PR grant? How do I get this done after the grant and before her passport expires?

Many thanks!


----------



## OZdream123

battulas78 said:


> Well deserved grant.
> 
> Good luck and Travel as you like !!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


thank you.. i wish you luck! 

as they say.. now.. 'the world is my oyster'


----------



## OZdream123

Arunvas said:


> Hello Friends, my wife's passport expires by Mar 2015. I understand that Form 1022 has to submitted to get a new grant letter with the new Passport details. My question here is when should I do Form 1022!
> 
> Till now, her current (old) passport details are used everywhere in the PR process. Should I get her new passport before we receive our grant? What happens if I can procure her new passport only after our PR grant? How do I get this done after the grant and before her passport expires?
> 
> Many thanks!


you will get a grant way before her passport expires.

My passport expires in October 2014.. and i got a grant, being the primary applicant.. there you go.. 

good luck!


----------



## Australia2012

Yahoooo.....finally I can post in this forum as I lodged my 189 yesterday..........Waiting period is on......Can anyone please tell me the time one have to wait for PR grant nowadays considering everything goes right?....Thank u soo much.....


----------



## visakar

WOW good to read your story. Wishing you all the very best in life.

CONGRATS.



OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..
> 
> I came to US in 2007, naive and with a lot of dreams and aspirations.. after graduating from NYU, the economy crashed, it was hard to find a job.. after a lot of struggle, I landed a job on the world famous Wall Street.. but reality is very different from what they show n the movies.. Here, I worked on a 'work visa', with no liberty to travel, change jobs, or even ask for a promotion.. I was awarded employee of the year, but that did not translate to even an increment.. that is the truth of the Indians working in USA.. the exploitation knows no bounds..
> 
> My husband studied in Australia till 2008, and then moved to NYC for me.. he went through even worse.. getting into the world of 'consulting'... which are literally bodyshops..
> 
> After extreme harassment, we finally said, this is it, we need to be free.. to do what we want, travel, switch jobs, and live in peace.. and we started the arduous process of Australian immigration..
> 
> Its been 4 months today, since we made that decision.. staying up all night, reading the forums, celebrating every time someone got a grant, and feeling sad when someone had bad luck.. this forum has been our source of inspiration and information, the ray of light in our darkest hours, and our best buddy..
> 
> This forum, and the people on, every person who has ever asked a question, and even more, the people who have selflessly answered the questions.. We thank you.. we are grateful.. and we thank the founders for creating a space where people can come together.. and even moreso, it is the people who continue to be here, and help others even after they have got their grants.. it is all of you we thank..
> 
> You have saved us from making expensive mistakes, and guided us when there was no place we could find any answer..
> 
> Now for the details of our grant:
> Applicants: Myself (ANZCO 261313) and my husband (dependent)
> Applied for ACS evaluation: 7th January 2014
> ACS positive assessment +3 years experience: 20th March 2014
> IELTS: 22nd Feb 2014: minimum score in any band: 8
> EOI submitted: 20th March 2014
> Invite received: 24th March 2014
> Visa lodged: 24th March 2014
> Medicals: 31st March 2014, uploaded by doctor on 2nd April 2014
> PCCS: Australian Federal Police Check, FBI, Indian PCC, New York State.. different dates upto 31st March
> Form 80 for myself and Husband: 28th March 2014
> then... wait.....
> DIRECT GRANT: 1st May 2014
> 
> CO: Adelaide Team 4, CO initials: JH
> 
> Being in a skeptical and selfish country, where, if you even say that you want to migrate, people are rude to you, and the phrase 'go back to your own country' is common, We have found incredible solace and faith from the people on this forum...
> 
> Once again, we thank each one of you.. and hope and pray that everyone is blessed enough to feel the way we feel right now...
> 
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G


----------



## OZdream123

Australia2012 said:


> Yahoooo.....finally I can post in this forum as I lodged my 189 yesterday..........Waiting period is on......Can anyone please tell me the time one have to wait for PR grant nowadays considering everything goes right?....Thank u soo much.....


congrats!

takes a month and change.. more or less..


----------



## prseeker

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..
> 
> I came to US in 2007, naive and with a lot of dreams and aspirations.. after graduating from NYU, the economy crashed, it was hard to find a job.. after a lot of struggle, I landed a job on the world famous Wall Street.. but reality is very different from what they show n the movies.. Here, I worked on a 'work visa', with no liberty to travel, change jobs, or even ask for a promotion.. I was awarded employee of the year, but that did not translate to even an increment.. that is the truth of the Indians working in USA.. the exploitation knows no bounds..
> 
> My husband studied in Australia till 2008, and then moved to NYC for me.. he went through even worse.. getting into the world of 'consulting'... which are literally bodyshops..
> 
> After extreme harassment, we finally said, this is it, we need to be free.. to do what we want, travel, switch jobs, and live in peace.. and we started the arduous process of Australian immigration..
> 
> Its been 4 months today, since we made that decision.. staying up all night, reading the forums, celebrating every time someone got a grant, and feeling sad when someone had bad luck.. this forum has been our source of inspiration and information, the ray of light in our darkest hours, and our best buddy..
> 
> This forum, and the people on, every person who has ever asked a question, and even more, the people who have selflessly answered the questions.. We thank you.. we are grateful.. and we thank the founders for creating a space where people can come together.. and even moreso, it is the people who continue to be here, and help others even after they have got their grants.. it is all of you we thank..
> 
> You have saved us from making expensive mistakes, and guided us when there was no place we could find any answer..
> 
> Now for the details of our grant:
> Applicants: Myself (ANZCO 261313) and my husband (dependent)
> Applied for ACS evaluation: 7th January 2014
> ACS positive assessment +3 years experience: 20th March 2014
> IELTS: 22nd Feb 2014: minimum score in any band: 8
> EOI submitted: 20th March 2014
> Invite received: 24th March 2014
> Visa lodged: 24th March 2014
> Medicals: 31st March 2014, uploaded by doctor on 2nd April 2014
> PCCS: Australian Federal Police Check, FBI, Indian PCC, New York State.. different dates upto 31st March
> Form 80 for myself and Husband: 28th March 2014
> then... wait.....
> DIRECT GRANT: 1st May 2014
> 
> CO: Adelaide Team 4, CO initials: JH
> 
> Being in a skeptical and selfish country, where, if you even say that you want to migrate, people are rude to you, and the phrase 'go back to your own country' is common, We have found incredible solace and faith from the people on this forum...
> 
> Once again, we thank each one of you.. and hope and pray that everyone is blessed enough to feel the way we feel right now...
> 
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G


I totally understand how you must be feeling . I spent quite a lot of time in MD as IT Infra Consultant with different clients working on H1B . I wish you all the luck with your move , whenever you decide to execute it .

If possible try to hang out on forum every now and then so that people can benefit from your experience which you have accumulated while going through this rigorous process of immigration .
It's time to relax a bit , party hard and thank god 

Regards 
PD


----------



## prseeker

Guys , lets have at least the basic courtesy to update your signature with your time lines .
So that fellow members can compare their timelines and it will help in doing trend analysis .

This is the least we can do to give it back to the forum from where we get so much of information without spending a cent !


----------



## OZdream123

prseeker said:


> I totally understand how you must be feeling . I spent quite a lot of time in MD as IT Infra Consultant with different clients working on H1B . I wish you all the luck with your move , whenever you decide to execute it .
> 
> If possible try to hang out on forum every now and then so that people can benefit from your experience which you have accumulated while going through this rigorous process of immigration .
> It's time to relax a bit , party hard and thank god
> 
> Regards
> PD


thank you!!! your posts have informed and amused us as well.. 

Oh you have been to this side of town.. ha! its a hard life mate, that looks great from afar.. if your eligibility to live in a country is held by your employer, it opens up a whole words of abuse that is unimaginable... i have colleagues who worked at big firms like goldman sachs, american express, google etc.. who have faced so much discrimination that they have resigned themselves to fate now..

people ask me why am i moving to AU when i live in a great city like new york.. and its really hard to explain.. maybe you get it..

yeah! i am going to have a shot of whiskey in your name, and yes, i will hang out here as long as can.. everyone, including you, have been my guiding light.. and i hope to try and be the same as long as possible...


----------



## gigs1981

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..
> 
> I came to US in 2007, naive and with a lot of dreams and aspirations.. after graduating from NYU, the economy crashed, it was hard to find a job.. after a lot of struggle, I landed a job on the world famous Wall Street.. but reality is very different from what they show n the movies.. Here, I worked on a 'work visa', with no liberty to travel, change jobs, or even ask for a promotion.. I was awarded employee of the year, but that did not translate to even an increment.. that is the truth of the Indians working in USA.. the exploitation knows no bounds..
> 
> My husband studied in Australia till 2008, and then moved to NYC for me.. he went through even worse.. getting into the world of 'consulting'... which are literally bodyshops..
> 
> After extreme harassment, we finally said, this is it, we need to be free.. to do what we want, travel, switch jobs, and live in peace.. and we started the arduous process of Australian immigration..
> 
> Its been 4 months today, since we made that decision.. staying up all night, reading the forums, celebrating every time someone got a grant, and feeling sad when someone had bad luck.. this forum has been our source of inspiration and information, the ray of light in our darkest hours, and our best buddy..
> 
> This forum, and the people on, every person who has ever asked a question, and even more, the people who have selflessly answered the questions.. We thank you.. we are grateful.. and we thank the founders for creating a space where people can come together.. and even moreso, it is the people who continue to be here, and help others even after they have got their grants.. it is all of you we thank..
> 
> You have saved us from making expensive mistakes, and guided us when there was no place we could find any answer..
> 
> Now for the details of our grant:
> Applicants: Myself (ANZCO 261313) and my husband (dependent)
> Applied for ACS evaluation: 7th January 2014
> ACS positive assessment +3 years experience: 20th March 2014
> IELTS: 22nd Feb 2014: minimum score in any band: 8
> EOI submitted: 20th March 2014
> Invite received: 24th March 2014
> Visa lodged: 24th March 2014
> Medicals: 31st March 2014, uploaded by doctor on 2nd April 2014
> PCCS: Australian Federal Police Check, FBI, Indian PCC, New York State.. different dates upto 31st March
> Form 80 for myself and Husband: 28th March 2014
> then... wait.....
> DIRECT GRANT: 1st May 2014
> 
> CO: Adelaide Team 4, CO initials: JH
> 
> Being in a skeptical and selfish country, where, if you even say that you want to migrate, people are rude to you, and the phrase 'go back to your own country' is common, We have found incredible solace and faith from the people on this forum...
> 
> Once again, we thank each one of you.. and hope and pray that everyone is blessed enough to feel the way we feel right now...
> 
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G


Congrats on your dream "oz" coming true to reality.
Wish you a grt life in down under.

gigs


----------



## greeniearun

offer letter, roles & resp letters, form 16 enough to prove employment ? we need to produce salary slips of all the companies we have worked ?

and can I view the docs I have uploaded on my IMMI site ? I browsed through the site but didnt find any options.

Thanks


----------



## OZdream123

visakar said:


> WOW good to read your story. Wishing you all the very best in life.
> 
> CONGRATS.


Thank you buddy!! I wish you lot of success as well..


----------



## gigs1981

Did we get any 190 grant recently..... seems like almost freezed now. Waiting till july will almost kill me


----------



## OZdream123

gigs1981 said:


> Congrats on your dream "oz" coming true to reality.
> Wish you a grt life in down under.
> 
> gigs


Thank you! I wish you the best!


----------



## australiaprvisa

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..
> 
> I came to US in 2007, naive and with a lot of dreams and aspirations.. after graduating from NYU, the economy crashed, it was hard to find a job.. after a lot of struggle, I landed a job on the world famous Wall Street.. but reality is very different from what they show n the movies.. Here, I worked on a 'work visa', with no liberty to travel, change jobs, or even ask for a promotion.. I was awarded employee of the year, but that did not translate to even an increment.. that is the truth of the Indians working in USA.. the exploitation knows no bounds..
> 
> My husband studied in Australia till 2008, and then moved to NYC for me.. he went through even worse.. getting into the world of 'consulting'... which are literally bodyshops..
> 
> After extreme harassment, we finally said, this is it, we need to be free.. to do what we want, travel, switch jobs, and live in peace.. and we started the arduous process of Australian immigration..
> 
> Its been 4 months today, since we made that decision.. staying up all night, reading the forums, celebrating every time someone got a grant, and feeling sad when someone had bad luck.. this forum has been our source of inspiration and information, the ray of light in our darkest hours, and our best buddy..
> 
> This forum, and the people on, every person who has ever asked a question, and even more, the people who have selflessly answered the questions.. We thank you.. we are grateful.. and we thank the founders for creating a space where people can come together.. and even moreso, it is the people who continue to be here, and help others even after they have got their grants.. it is all of you we thank..
> 
> You have saved us from making expensive mistakes, and guided us when there was no place we could find any answer..
> 
> Now for the details of our grant:
> Applicants: Myself (ANZCO 261313) and my husband (dependent)
> Applied for ACS evaluation: 7th January 2014
> ACS positive assessment +3 years experience: 20th March 2014
> IELTS: 22nd Feb 2014: minimum score in any band: 8
> EOI submitted: 20th March 2014
> Invite received: 24th March 2014
> Visa lodged: 24th March 2014
> Medicals: 31st March 2014, uploaded by doctor on 2nd April 2014
> PCCS: Australian Federal Police Check, FBI, Indian PCC, New York State.. different dates upto 31st March
> Form 80 for myself and Husband: 28th March 2014
> then... wait.....
> DIRECT GRANT: 1st May 2014
> 
> CO: Adelaide Team 4, CO initials: JH
> 
> Being in a skeptical and selfish country, where, if you even say that you want to migrate, people are rude to you, and the phrase 'go back to your own country' is common, We have found incredible solace and faith from the people on this forum...
> 
> Once again, we thank each one of you.. and hope and pray that everyone is blessed enough to feel the way we feel right now...
> 
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G


Congratulations for your grant and all the best for you future.

I have one query I thought you can help me on this.

I have applied for 189 (261312) category. I am main applicant and my husband is Secondary Applicant. 

My husband was in Australia from Feb 2003 to June 2004 as a student visa.

I have lodge my visa on 25th March 2014 and CO got assign on 28th April 2014 and CO request for submit PCC of India and Australia for my husband.

I want to know did you apply for Australia PCC online or by post. And how much time it will take to get PCC from Australian Federal Police. 

Also one more query there is 100 points checklist, did you full fill that points. because as my husband there before 10 years there so we don't have much documents. Whatever we have we sent them with application that we haven't much document because it passed 10 years.

Is there are very strike on that or they will good to manage with alternate document.

We are really concern about that if you can help us then really its good for us, as we faced lots of difficulty till data for Australia migration process.


----------



## OZdream123

australiaprvisa said:


> Congratulations for your grant and all the best for you future.
> 
> I have one query I thought you can help me on this.
> 
> I have applied for 189 (261312) category. I am main applicant and my husband is Secondary Applicant.
> 
> My husband was in Australia from Feb 2003 to June 2004 as a student visa.
> 
> I have lodge my visa on 25th March 2014 and CO got assign on 28th April 2014 and CO request for submit PCC of India and Australia for my husband.
> 
> I want to know did you apply for Australia PCC online or by post. And how much time it will take to get PCC from Australian Federal Police.
> 
> Also one more query there is 100 points checklist, did you full fill that points. because as my husband there before 10 years there so we don't have much documents. Whatever we have we sent them with application that we haven't much document because it passed 10 years.
> 
> Is there are very strike on that or they will good to manage with alternate document.
> 
> We are really concern about that if you can help us then really its good for us, as we faced lots of difficulty till data for Australia migration process.


Hi, thank you..

Of all the PCCs we had to get, Australia's was the easiest.. We filed it online, and it was done in one day..

We submitted my husband's passport, a credit card scan and his US drivers license. That was sufficient for the points. 

Because they said that they cannot expedite shipping, we shipped to a friend in Australia who sent it to us in expedite post. From the time we applied, till the time we got it in hand, took about one week.

Wish you good luck.


----------



## Happybets

Wow... what a great start to the day. Congrats and wish u all the best.


----------



## lovetosmack

Congrats Ozdream123. I see yours is one of the quickest grants, even if it is 189. Have a beautiful and wonderful life ahead !!!


----------



## OZdream123

lovetosmack said:


> Congrats Ozdream123. I see yours is one of the quickest grants, even if it is 189. Have a beautiful and wonderful life ahead !!!


Thank you lovetosmack!! Everytime I read your name, I smile... 

Wish you an awesome life as well!!


----------



## OZdream123

Happybets said:


> Wow... what a great start to the day. Congrats and wish u all the best.


Thank you!! Wish you the very best!


----------



## as1984

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..
> 
> I came to US in 2007, naive and with a lot of dreams and aspirations.. after graduating from NYU, the economy crashed, it was hard to find a job.. after a lot of struggle, I landed a job on the world famous Wall Street.. but reality is very different from what they show n the movies.. Here, I worked on a 'work visa', with no liberty to travel, change jobs, or even ask for a promotion.. I was awarded employee of the year, but that did not translate to even an increment.. that is the truth of the Indians working in USA.. the exploitation knows no bounds..
> 
> My husband studied in Australia till 2008, and then moved to NYC for me.. he went through even worse.. getting into the world of 'consulting'... which are literally bodyshops..
> 
> After extreme harassment, we finally said, this is it, we need to be free.. to do what we want, travel, switch jobs, and live in peace.. and we started the arduous process of Australian immigration..
> 
> Its been 4 months today, since we made that decision.. staying up all night, reading the forums, celebrating every time someone got a grant, and feeling sad when someone had bad luck.. this forum has been our source of inspiration and information, the ray of light in our darkest hours, and our best buddy..
> 
> This forum, and the people on, every person who has ever asked a question, and even more, the people who have selflessly answered the questions.. We thank you.. we are grateful.. and we thank the founders for creating a space where people can come together.. and even moreso, it is the people who continue to be here, and help others even after they have got their grants.. it is all of you we thank..
> 
> You have saved us from making expensive mistakes, and guided us when there was no place we could find any answer..
> 
> Now for the details of our grant:
> Applicants: Myself (ANZCO 261313) and my husband (dependent)
> Applied for ACS evaluation: 7th January 2014
> ACS positive assessment +3 years experience: 20th March 2014
> IELTS: 22nd Feb 2014: minimum score in any band: 8
> EOI submitted: 20th March 2014
> Invite received: 24th March 2014
> Visa lodged: 24th March 2014
> Medicals: 31st March 2014, uploaded by doctor on 2nd April 2014
> PCCS: Australian Federal Police Check, FBI, Indian PCC, New York State.. different dates upto 31st March
> Form 80 for myself and Husband: 28th March 2014
> then... wait.....
> DIRECT GRANT: 1st May 2014
> 
> CO: Adelaide Team 4, CO initials: JH
> 
> Being in a skeptical and selfish country, where, if you even say that you want to migrate, people are rude to you, and the phrase 'go back to your own country' is common, We have found incredible solace and faith from the people on this forum...
> 
> Once again, we thank each one of you.. and hope and pray that everyone is blessed enough to feel the way we feel right now...
> 
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G


I just logged into the forum and glad to see this post...

Congratulations and wish you all the best for a wonderful life down under !!!

Raise a toast and enjoy the moment


----------



## Manan_20

Congratulations all. 189 is on roll now. Getting processed faster.

Good luck all.


----------



## OZdream123

as1984 said:


> I just logged into the forum and glad to see this post...
> 
> Congratulations and wish you all the best for a wonderful life down under !!!
> 
> Raise a toast and enjoy the moment


Thank you, and I hope you get the grant soon! Good luck...


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Congrats Ozdream123!

Really happy for you and wish you a wonderful time ahead!


----------



## ashish1137

Can someone please help me with the list of documents required for the visa filing, please I just have one day as on weekend I am traveling to Pune. hence would be very difficult to arrange for the documents.

Regards


----------



## OZdream123

rohit1_sharma said:


> Congrats Ozdream123!
> 
> Really happy for you and wish you a wonderful time ahead!


Thank you so much rohit!! I smiled all day after knowing that you got your grant yesterday.. Hope you have splendid life in au..


----------



## OZdream123

ashish1137 said:


> Can someone please help me with the list of documents required for the visa filing, please I just have one day as on weekend I am traveling to Pune. hence would be very difficult to arrange for the documents.
> 
> Regards


Education degree and transcripts, 10th std onwards
Work experience letters, pay slips, tax returns
Acs evaluation
Ielts
Form 80
Pcc
Medicals
Birth certificate
Passport


----------



## ykps

Dear Expats,

My agent has uploaded all documents last week except for 80 and 1221. Tomorrow I'm going for medicals. 

Assuming above 2 documents will be uploaded tomorrow with medicals, when can I expect my grant?


----------



## Indian_Guy

Mine is a paper based application filed back in 2009. I know my Co's name and have her email address. Is it OK if I email her and ask to copy me in all future emails? Right now the communication goes to my agent's head office then to the agent and then it comes to me.


----------



## greeniearun

ykps said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> My agent has uploaded all documents last week except for 80 and 1221. Tomorrow I'm going for medicals.
> 
> Assuming above 2 documents will be uploaded tomorrow with medicals, when can I expect my grant?


A CO would be allocated between 40 - 70 days on average going by the trend now... You might also get a direct grant.. Whether you upload your medicals the 1st day or 20th day it doesnt really matter as long as its done before a CO is allocated..

hope this helps..


----------



## ajaymannat

Hi expats 
As u know from my signature that i have applied for 489visa due to some circumstances i can not continue my present job. Now it will affect my application or not i have claimed experience from 8june 2010 to 8 june 2013 as 3 years experience.
Please tell me ....


----------



## greeniearun

Indian_Guy said:


> Mine is a paper based application filed back in 2009. I know my Co's name and have her email address. Is it OK if I email her and ask to copy me in all future emails? Right now the communication goes to my agent's head office then to the agent and then it comes to me.


Sorry for being inquisitive

CO allocated after 4 years ? :-O


----------



## Indian_Guy

greeniearun said:


> Sorry for being inquisitive
> 
> CO allocated after 4 years ? :-O


Yes.


----------



## greeniearun

Hi All.. I was working as a 'Senior Engineer' in Company A.. All my offer letter, pay slips , everything has that designation but the ACS letter has 'Senior Software Engineer'. I don't know how this came in (I might have done a mistake while doing ACS applicatoin) and I would like to know whether this would have a negative impact ?


----------



## Indian_Guy

greeniearun said:


> Hi All.. I was working as a 'Senior Engineer' in Company A.. All my offer letter, pay slips , everything has that designation but the ACS letter has 'Senior Software Engineer'. I don't know how this came in (I might have done a mistake while doing ACS applicatoin) and I would like to know whether this would have a negative impact ?


Is your work not related to softwares?


----------



## greeniearun

Indian_Guy said:


> Is your work not related to softwares?


It is related to software..


----------



## Indian_Guy

greeniearun said:


> It is related to software..


Need not worry then.


----------



## australiaprvisa

OZdream123 said:


> Hi, thank you..
> 
> Of all the PCCs we had to get, Australia's was the easiest.. We filed it online, and it was done in one day..
> 
> We submitted my husband's passport, a credit card scan and his US drivers license. That was sufficient for the points.
> 
> Because they said that they cannot expedite shipping, we shipped to a friend in Australia who sent it to us in expedite post. From the time we applied, till the time we got it in hand, took about one week.
> 
> Wish you good luck.


Hello

Thank you so much for your help and prompt response. 

Hope I will get my soon.


----------



## jojojojo

hi everyone! Been lurking around for quite some time now but It's just today that I decided to formally register here.

I've lodged my 189 visa last 7th of April 2014 onshore. Tried to wait for a CO before completing medicals but I came to think doing it ahead of time would be more beneficial to save time... Is it really alright to do the medicals before CO allocation? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## ajaymannat

ajaymannat said:


> Hi expats
> As u know from my signature that i have applied for 489visa due to some circumstances i can not continue my present job. Now it will affect my application or not i have claimed experience from 8june 2010 to 8 june 2013 as 3 years experience.
> Please tell me ....


Any body reply.........


----------



## lovetosmack

OZdream123 said:


> Thank you lovetosmack!! Everytime I read your name, I smile...
> 
> Wish you an awesome life as well!!


Yeah. That's the idea except that you also should wink while smiling like this guy --->


----------



## ALIPA

Australia2012 said:


> Yahoooo.....finally I can post in this forum as I lodged my 189 yesterday..........Waiting period is on......Can anyone please tell me the time one have to wait for PR grant nowadays considering everything goes right?....Thank u soo much.....


Count me in. I lodged my one on 29th. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pavan29km

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me.....
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G


Wow - the positive and exuberant attitude I picked from your post is enlightening.. It really helped me lift myself from the low spirits I was drowning into recent times... Thank you for sharing your experiences - Now that you've crossed the first of the two biggest hurdles - good luck on your job hunting!

Peace & Happiness to all!


----------



## GrepCode

*Medicals*

Hi Guys:

I have got the invite and lodged the visa application. I have included my mother in the visa application as non-immigrating member. She is obese and is diabetic and have arthritis also. Though she is on medication for diabetes and arthritis and is able to take care of self and able to perform her day to day activities normally. What are the chances of her medical going through ? Also, if there is any issue with medical of the non - migrating member, how does it impacts the whole application ? Any one gone through similar situation ?


----------



## maq_qatar

jojojojo said:


> hi everyone! Been lurking around for quite some time now but It's just today that I decided to formally register here.
> 
> I've lodged my 189 visa last 7th of April 2014 onshore. Tried to wait for a CO before completing medicals but I came to think doing it ahead of time would be more beneficial to save time... Is it really alright to do the medicals before CO allocation?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Please go ahead for medical this will speedup your processing time.


----------



## ALIPA

greeniearun said:


> offer letter, roles & resp letters, form 16 enough to prove employment ? we need to produce salary slips of all the companies we have worked ?
> 
> and can I view the docs I have uploaded on my IMMI site ? I browsed through the site but didnt find any options.
> 
> Thanks


Employment: more proofs > Less trouble. Producing salary slips, Tax payments evident will increase your chances.

After uploaded document we cant view and cant remove or modify also


----------



## maq_qatar

OZdream123 said:


> Thank you lovetosmack!! Everytime I read your name, I smile...
> 
> Wish you an awesome life as well!!


Congra8s:clap2::clap2: to your success and wish you all the best for future life .


----------



## Hedy

GrepCode said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> I have got the invite and lodged the visa application. I have included my mother in the visa application as non-immigrating member. She is obese and is diabetic and have arthritis also. Though she is on medication for diabetes and arthritis and is able to take care of self and able to perform her day to day activities normally. What are the chances of her medical going through ? Also, if there is any issue with medical of the non - migrating member, how does it impacts the whole application ? Any one gone through similar situation ?


Got the same in my application, my mother in law as non immigrant dependent.. problems un eyes and high pressure and diabetic. . We got through and were granted the visa.. good luck


----------



## Hassan_001

What they mean by MAIN LANGUAGE in e-visa form?
What shall I select?? They didnt say mother tongue/native language or something!!

Suppose, my native language is Bengali but shall I select English or what?


----------



## ALIPA

HassanMorshed said:


> What they mean by MAIN LANGUAGE in e-visa form?
> What shall I select?? They didnt say mother tongue/native language or something!!
> 
> Suppose, my native language is Bengali but shall I select English or what?


I read same questions in this same forum. I entered my mothR tongue


----------



## Aus189visa

Congrats OZDREAM123 and Rohit on the grant... All the best in Australia.... 


I have a query on Visa Medicals. I have given a wrong information while updating in emedical and now i could not edit it. Is there any way i can edit it or can i create new HAP ID ? if so how do i link the new HAP ID to my visa application ?


----------



## rose5

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..


:clap2:Hearty congrats Ozdream:clap2:.. It's great to know that CO allocation has moved till 24th Mar...keeping :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Happybets

Dear friends, 
I've uploaded all my docs in Mar_ beginning of April except for form 80 as my agent has asked me to wait for CO allocation. Can anyone recommend whether I should upload it now to save time?
Would appreciate any response.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Happybets said:


> Dear friends,
> I've uploaded all my docs in Mar_ beginning of April except for form 80 as my agent has asked me to wait for CO allocation. Can anyone recommend whether I should upload it now to save time?
> Would appreciate any response.


Hi

You can upload before CO allocation, most of us here has done that and suggest as well unless you are not in a hurry for grant, suggest you to upload immediately, particularly if you are in 189 as this subclass is on a roll.

Good luck.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Hi all, have a question- I am one the proceed of filling the visa application. This is through skill select. I read in this forum from many members that we have to create an 'immi account ' and create folders. Can anyone please guide me what this account is I have to create...


----------



## Alnaibii

Skillselect is for applying for visa, Immiaccount is for lodging visa after invitation


----------



## Hassan_001

Dear Alnaibii,

Good to see you. I've already completed all the 17 pages in immiaccount. Now, can you please answer me the following questions:

1) When the payment needs to be done? Will a link appear or what? Can you please explain me on that?
2) I havent clicked the submit button yet. Shall I click it once the amount is ready in my Credit Card?
3) How long they give us time to make the payment after submission or it has to be together?
4) While filling out the application, I was asked to provide my Main Language. I put my native lang./mother tongue. Is that correct?
5) I'm from Bangladesh but for last 3 years residing in Saudi Arabia. When they asked me to provide the details where I've stayed in last 10 years beside the usual residence country, I selected "NO". Was I supposed to mention Bangladesh (my birth place) here since I put usual country of residence Saudi Arabia earlier??


----------



## dhawalswamy

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi all, have a question- I am one the proceed of filling the visa application. This is through skill select. I read in this forum from many members that we have to create an 'immi account ' and create folders. Can anyone please guide me what this account is I have to create...




login to your skillselect account in which you filed EOI. your EOI status must have changed, and there should be a link/button to lodge visa. click on that button and it will take you to a new page, where it will ask username and password, that is login page for immiaccount. this account is used to lodge visa, upload documents, get medicals done, etc. create a new account there and then you can lodge visa application.


----------



## dhawalswamy

HassanMorshed said:


> What they mean by MAIN LANGUAGE in e-visa form?
> What shall I select?? They didnt say mother tongue/native language or something!!
> 
> Suppose, my native language is Bengali but shall I select English or what?




enter bengali....


----------



## mainak

HassanMorshed said:


> Dear Alnaibii,
> 
> Good to see you. I've already completed all the 17 pages in immiaccount. Now, can you please answer me the following questions:
> 
> 1) When the payment needs to be done? Will a link appear or what? Can you please explain me on that?
> 2) I havent clicked the submit button yet. Shall I click it once the amount is ready in my Credit Card?
> 3) How long they give us time to make the payment after submission or it has to be together?
> 4) While filling out the application, I was asked to provide my Main Language. I put my native lang./mother tongue. Is that correct?
> 5) I'm from Bangladesh but for last 3 years residing in Saudi Arabia. When they asked me to provide the details where I've stayed in last 10 years beside the usual residence country, I selected "NO". Was I supposed to mention Bangladesh (my birth place) here since I put usual country of residence Saudi Arabia earlier??


1. 18th page in the above form is the payment page
2. yes, payment is one shot and no part payment is feasible
3. clicking submit you would reach payment page - cancelling there your application will remain open/not submitted
4. yes
5. anything, because down the line anyway in form 80 you have to give last 10 years address details


----------



## ToAustralia2013

dhawalswamy said:


> login to your skillselect account in which you filed EOI. your EOI status must have changed, and there should be a link/button to lodge visa. click on that button and it will take you to a new page, where it will ask username and password, that is login page for immiaccount. this account is used to lodge visa, upload documents, get medicals done, etc. create a new account there and then you can lodge visa application.


Thanks a lot for clarifying. I was under the impression that this link is called skill select since the button to login is from there. Thought there must be some other link I am missing


----------



## dhawalswamy

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> 
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G



I felt in love with the way you showed your gratitude for this website and integration between people here.

Congrats to both of you and hope to see you in Aus soon....

Pack your bags and fly buddies.... i am send a fleet of aircrafts for you....
lane:lane:lane:


----------



## dhawalswamy

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Thanks a lot for clarifying. I was under the impression that this link is called skill select since the button to login is from there. Thought there must be some other link I am missing




alternatively you can click on the following link, where button to immiaccount login is given. create an account and import your EOI application from there.

ImmiAccount


----------



## dhawalswamy

'HM' said:


> hey just wanted to ask, i've already uploaded form 80 but still it says to upload character assessment... shall i fill it up again??



do you mean evidence of character assessment?

it means PCC and not Form 80.

Form 80 should be uploaded in document type "Form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment"


----------



## Alnaibii

HassanMorshed said:


> Dear Alnaibii,
> 
> Good to see you. I've already completed all the 17 pages in immiaccount. Now, can you please answer me the following questions:
> 
> 1) When the payment needs to be done? Will a link appear or what? Can you please explain me on that?
> 2) I havent clicked the submit button yet. Shall I click it once the amount is ready in my Credit Card?
> 3) How long they give us time to make the payment after submission or it has to be together?
> 4) While filling out the application, I was asked to provide my Main Language. I put my native lang./mother tongue. Is that correct?
> 5) I'm from Bangladesh but for last 3 years residing in Saudi Arabia. When they asked me to provide the details where I've stayed in last 10 years beside the usual residence country, I selected "NO". Was I supposed to mention Bangladesh (my birth place) here since I put usual country of residence Saudi Arabia earlier??


Hi,
I've seen the questions have been answered, but I'll give it a go:
1/2/3 - click submit, have the money ready on your card.
4/ i do nor know, cannot remember
5/ Please treat every question seriously. Give correct answers. If you have lived in both countries in the past 10 years, put both countries. Any incorrect information may cause you problems later on. This question is probably for PCC, so you will need police clearance from both countries.

Cheers


----------



## Alnaibii

WOW, this is the 55000th post in the thread!!


----------



## Hassan_001

Alnaibii said:


> Hi,
> I've seen the questions have been answered, but I'll give it a go:
> 1/2/3 - click submit, have the money ready on your card.
> 4/ i do nor know, cannot remember
> 5/ Please treat every question seriously. Give correct answers. If you have lived in both countries in the past 10 years, put both countries. Any incorrect information may cause you problems later on. This question is probably for PCC, so you will need police clearance from both countries.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. The answer on the last question makes a lot sense.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Alnaibii said:


> WOW, this is the 55000th post in the thread!!


Cheers for that buddy.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Happybets

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> You can upload before CO allocation, most of us here has done that and suggest as well unless you are not in a hurry for grant, suggest you to upload immediately, particularly if you are in 189 as this subclass is on a roll.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


Thanks Santosh. Will check with the agent again and try convincing them. Im under 190 and haven't seen much action there.
Regards


----------



## karnavidyut

CO allocated today and has asked for PCC ......which I am yet to receive :Cry:
they have asked for Form 80 for all applicants as well....I knew they would ask for it but was being lazy ...

Anybody from Mumbai know any contacts who can get the file cleared from police ? Any tips welcome .....Thanks!


----------



## Santhosh.15

Happybets said:


> Thanks Santosh. Will check with the agent again and try convincing them. Im under 190 and haven't seen much action there.
> Regards


Well, if you are in 190, Looooooooooong journey ahead of you, come, lets travel together.

But stil, you can go ahead and upload.

Good luck

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Happybets

dhawalswamy said:


> do you mean evidence of character assessment?
> 
> it means PCC and not Form 80.
> 
> Form 80 should be uploaded in document type "Form 80 - Personal Particulars for Character Assessment"


Hi dhawalswamy, 
Is there a specific link for form 80 as I don't seem to have one in my docs reqd.
There's form 1221 under my OHs link. That too my agent has asked to upload only on request. 
Regards


----------



## Happybets

Me and my son got ours on the same day. My hubby's took 1 month that too after 3 trips to the local police station and some addl charge.


----------



## roze

Hi 

I applied for Visa 190 on 14 Apr and Now waiting for CO allocation 
can any one tell me how much it would take to get the CO allocation????


----------



## chennaiguy

Hearty congratulations Divsat, Travelock, ozdream123, rohit1_sharma, auzlover for your grant!!!
All the best for your future endeavors. Keep rocking friends...


----------



## Santhosh.15

roze said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for Visa 190 on 14 Apr and Now waiting for CO allocation
> can any one tell me how much it would take to get the CO allocation????


Hi

Present trend for 190 CO allocatiion is 7-10 weeks my friend. I lodged Visa on 22nd March..fingerscrossed..

Good luck.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Hi my dear people

I want to ask a question that I have asked before but this time there is some additional info that I want to give.

My previous employment assessment letter (there are 2 NOW) mentions a 'To' date as 3rd Dec 2013 (which is actually the date of issue of reference letter from my current employer) against my CURRENT CONTINUING EMPLOYMENT. I completed 36 months in skilled employment in February 2014. I got my 1st employment assessment letter issued on 20 March 2014 by which time I had completed 36 months of skilled employment, but the letter mentioned a 'To' date of 3rd Dec 2013 as I said earlier. My DoE is 21 March 2014, my invitation date is 28th April 2014. Somehow along this time it never occurred to me to go back to my assessing authority, CPA, to bring to their attention this 'To' date. Anyway, I did get back to them, after I had gotten the invitation, and they just asked me for the recent salary slips and in 3 days they issued me a new employment assessment letter on 1st May 2014. Everything else being AS THEY WERE in the first employment assessment letter, they, in the 2nd employment assessment outcome letter, changed the 'To' date against this current continuing employment to 30 April 2014, because I had provided them my April 2014 salary slip. Simple.

So, just a straight forward question I want to ask is, which employment assessment letter must I upload in immiaccount? 1st (issued before getting invitation) or 2nd (issued after getting invitation, but more accurate)?

My skills (i.e. qualifications) assessment letter has nothing to do with all this.

Would really appreciate your informed opinions.

Thanks


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Oh! Congratulations to Divsat, Travelock, ozdream123, rohit1_sharma, auzlover for your grant!


----------



## rits:

*query*



dhawalswamy said:


> alternatively you can click on the following link, where button to immiaccount login is given. create an account and import your EOI application from there.
> 
> ImmiAccount


Hi

I am applying thru agent, so While creating immi account without agents knowledge do I need to create id under individual or not??


----------



## prseeker

OZdream123 said:


> thank you!!! your posts have informed and amused us as well..
> 
> Oh you have been to this side of town.. ha! its a hard life mate, that looks great from afar.. if your eligibility to live in a country is held by your employer, it opens up a whole words of abuse that is unimaginable... i have colleagues who worked at big firms like goldman sachs, american express, google etc.. who have faced so much discrimination that they have resigned themselves to fate now..
> 
> people ask me why am i moving to AU when i live in a great city like new york.. and its really hard to explain.. maybe you get it..
> 
> yeah! i am going to have a shot of whiskey in your name, and yes, i will hang out here as long as can.. everyone, including you, have been my guiding light.. and i hope to try and be the same as long as possible...


Thanks for the kind words . When do you guys plan to move ?
I will be seriously looking forward for your perspective . I want to know how somebody who has completed her education and spent significant time in US , feels about Australia .
You guys will be in my prayers , all the best . 

Oh yeah , did you say whisky ? Please make it single malt and atleast 18 year old


----------



## lovetosmack

*CO Allocated Status?*



Neville Smith said:


> Congratulations Rohit,
> 
> All the best for you future and have a gala time at Australia. God Bless.


@Neville Smith: I see you didn't get a CO allocated yet ? People after you have a CO allocated. Did you try to check with DIBP ? Have you uploaded Form80 too?


----------



## prseeker

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Present trend for 190 CO allocatiion is 7-10 weeks my friend. I lodged Visa on 22nd March..fingerscrossed..
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


Brother , I am pretty sure that you must be busy in making plans for the weekend . But please take some time out and tell me wats up with your medicals .


----------



## rajemailid

Congrats Rohit !!! Your wait has paid off. You got the grant at the right time to celebrate over the weekend 




rohit1_sharma said:


> Just Got the Golden Mail, Got a Direct Grant. Myself, wife and son few minutes back.
> 
> Hurraayyyyyyyyy! Thanks everyone and wish all others for a grant soon!


----------



## ashish1137

OZdream123 said:


> Education degree and transcripts, 10th std onwards
> Work experience letters, pay slips, tax returns
> Acs evaluation
> Ielts
> Form 80
> Pcc
> Medicals
> Birth certificate
> Passport


Hi Ozdream,

Thank you so much for replying. Sorry, but some further questions or if anyone else can respond, I will be very grateful.

1. All soft copies are required with 'True transcript of original' stamp?
2. If I do not claim points for Spouse Skill Assessment, do I need to file her documents as well?
3. 
Education degree and transcripts, 10th std onwards
--Degree onwards I already have, as a primary applicant, I will get all photocopies attested.
Work experience letters, pay slips, tax returns
--so last 8 years form 16, and 1st, 4th, 7th and 10th month pay slips, Right?
Acs evaluation
--ok
Ielts
--ok
Form 80
will fill once i get the invite, or I can download from somewhere?
Pcc
--will get once I reach Pune.
Medicals
--after the application
Birth certificate
--ok
Passport
--ok

4. When do we need to submit the original passport, my employer wants to get me a work permit, I think 457 visa. Can their be any impact?

plz plz plz take some time to answer my questions?

Regards


----------



## Arunvas

GrepCode said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> I have got the invite and lodged the visa application. I have included my mother in the visa application as non-immigrating member. She is obese and is diabetic and have arthritis also. Though she is on medication for diabetes and arthritis and is able to take care of self and able to perform her day to day activities normally. What are the chances of her medical going through ? Also, if there is any issue with medical of the non - migrating member, how does it impacts the whole application ? Any one gone through similar situation ?


I pray that your mother's medicals pass through with out any issues 

Now, when one of the dependent's medicals fail (even though non-migrating) then the PR rejection may happen for the whole family  The reason is, they want the family to be in one place/country and don't want to split on medical terms!!!


----------



## Arunvas

OZdream123 said:


> you will get a grant way before her passport expires.
> 
> My passport expires in October 2014.. and i got a grant, being the primary applicant.. there you go..
> 
> good luck!


Thanks my friend for your wishes 

Now, I wanted to get her a new passport before we migrate to OZ, because we will get ample amount of time when to make our IED (and that the reason for my delayed PCC application)

So wondering, after the formal grant, can we get her revised letter with the details of new passport? If yes, what is the process?


----------



## FrozenAh

Hi, how is everybody. I have few questions about *Job Verification and employment documents required to apply for 189/190 visas* I actually opened a thread by the name of "solving the mystery of Employment verification" but since i am new here i cant post direct link to my thread yet . I would be very thankful if anyone could help me


----------



## rose5

karnavidyut said:


> CO allocated today and has asked for PCC ......which I am yet to receive :Cry:
> they have asked for Form 80 for all applicants as well....I knew they would ask for it but was being lazy ...
> 
> Anybody from Mumbai know any contacts who can get the file cleared from police ? Any tips welcome .....Thanks!


Hi...congrats on getting the CO..the form 80's are a real pain to fill up..if you don't mind me asking, when did you lodge your visa....not able to figure it out from your signature..


----------



## roze

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Present trend for 190 CO allocatiion is 7-10 weeks my friend. I lodged Visa on 22nd March..fingerscrossed..
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


hmm. Thanks for your Response


----------



## roze

FrozenAh said:


> Hi, how is everybody. I have few questions about *Job Verification and employment documents required to apply for 189/190 visas* I actually opened a thread by the name of "solving the mystery of Employment verification" but since i am new here i cant post direct link to my thread yet . I would be very thankful if anyone could help me




What are those Questions?


----------



## mainak

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Ozdream,
> 
> Thank you so much for replying. Sorry, but some further questions or if anyone else can respond, I will be very grateful.
> 
> 1. All soft copies are required with 'True transcript of original' stamp?
> 2. If I do not claim points for Spouse Skill Assessment, do I need to file her documents as well?
> 3.
> Education degree and transcripts, 10th std onwards
> --Degree onwards I already have, as a primary applicant, I will get all photocopies attested.
> Work experience letters, pay slips, tax returns
> --so last 8 years form 16, and 1st, 4th, 7th and 10th month pay slips, Right?
> Acs evaluation
> --ok
> Ielts
> --ok
> Form 80
> will fill once i get the invite, or I can download from somewhere?
> Pcc
> --will get once I reach Pune.
> Medicals
> --after the application
> Birth certificate
> --ok
> Passport
> --ok
> 
> 4. When do we need to submit the original passport, my employer wants to get me a work permit, I think 457 visa. Can their be any impact?
> 
> plz plz plz take some time to answer my questions?
> 
> Regards


1. For Visa, Yes (but color scan as alternate is also accepted)
2. I think not
3. 
- Payslips - okay
- Form 16 - okay but better if you can have the IT Return 
- http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf - fill and keep ready
4. No idea on 457


----------



## rajemailid

Congrats and Good Luck OzDream. Very nice narration. God will be with you. You have planned the last 4 month very well. 



OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..
> 
> I came to US in 2007, naive and with a lot of dreams and aspirations.. after graduating from NYU, the economy crashed, it was hard to find a job.. after a lot of struggle, I landed a job on the world famous Wall Street.. but reality is very different from what they show n the movies.. Here, I worked on a 'work visa', with no liberty to travel, change jobs, or even ask for a promotion.. I was awarded employee of the year, but that did not translate to even an increment.. that is the truth of the Indians working in USA.. the exploitation knows no bounds..
> 
> My husband studied in Australia till 2008, and then moved to NYC for me.. he went through even worse.. getting into the world of 'consulting'... which are literally bodyshops..
> 
> After extreme harassment, we finally said, this is it, we need to be free.. to do what we want, travel, switch jobs, and live in peace.. and we started the arduous process of Australian immigration..
> 
> Its been 4 months today, since we made that decision.. staying up all night, reading the forums, celebrating every time someone got a grant, and feeling sad when someone had bad luck.. this forum has been our source of inspiration and information, the ray of light in our darkest hours, and our best buddy..
> 
> This forum, and the people on, every person who has ever asked a question, and even more, the people who have selflessly answered the questions.. We thank you.. we are grateful.. and we thank the founders for creating a space where people can come together.. and even moreso, it is the people who continue to be here, and help others even after they have got their grants.. it is all of you we thank..
> 
> You have saved us from making expensive mistakes, and guided us when there was no place we could find any answer..
> 
> Now for the details of our grant:
> Applicants: Myself (ANZCO 261313) and my husband (dependent)
> Applied for ACS evaluation: 7th January 2014
> ACS positive assessment +3 years experience: 20th March 2014
> IELTS: 22nd Feb 2014: minimum score in any band: 8
> EOI submitted: 20th March 2014
> Invite received: 24th March 2014
> Visa lodged: 24th March 2014
> Medicals: 31st March 2014, uploaded by doctor on 2nd April 2014
> PCCS: Australian Federal Police Check, FBI, Indian PCC, New York State.. different dates upto 31st March
> Form 80 for myself and Husband: 28th March 2014
> then... wait.....
> DIRECT GRANT: 1st May 2014
> 
> CO: Adelaide Team 4, CO initials: JH
> 
> Being in a skeptical and selfish country, where, if you even say that you want to migrate, people are rude to you, and the phrase 'go back to your own country' is common, We have found incredible solace and faith from the people on this forum...
> 
> Once again, we thank each one of you.. and hope and pray that everyone is blessed enough to feel the way we feel right now...
> 
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi my dear people
> 
> I want to ask a question that I have asked before but this time there is some additional info that I want to give.
> 
> My previous employment assessment letter (there are 2 NOW) mentions a 'To' date as 3rd Dec 2013 (which is actually the date of issue of reference letter from my current employer) against my CURRENT CONTINUING EMPLOYMENT. I completed 36 months in skilled employment in February 2014. I got my 1st employment assessment letter issued on 20 March 2014 by which time I had completed 36 months of skilled employment, but the letter mentioned a 'To' date of 3rd Dec 2013 as I said earlier. My DoE is 21 March 2014, my invitation date is 28th April 2014. Somehow along this time it never occurred to me to go back to my assessing authority, CPA, to bring to their attention this 'To' date. Anyway, I did get back to them, after I had gotten the invitation, and they just asked me for the recent salary slips and in 3 days they issued me a new employment assessment letter on 1st May 2014. Everything else being AS THEY WERE in the first employment assessment letter, they, in the 2nd employment assessment outcome letter, changed the 'To' date against this current continuing employment to 30 April 2014, because I had provided them my April 2014 salary slip. Simple.
> 
> So, just a straight forward question I want to ask is, which employment assessment letter must I upload in immiaccount? 1st (issued before getting invitation) or 2nd (issued after getting invitation, but more accurate)?
> 
> My skills (i.e. qualifications) assessment letter has nothing to do with all this.
> 
> Would really appreciate your informed opinions.
> 
> Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## FrozenAh

roze said:


> What are those Questions?


since I am a new member I cant post links, my thread goes by the name of "Solving the Mystery of Employer/Employment Verification" , just bumped it kindly see my questions in detail there. or visit my profile and click on thread started by me. thanks for helping


----------



## FrozenAh

roze said:


> What are those Questions?


heres the link to my thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...mystery-employer-employment-verification.html


----------



## OZdream123

rajemailid said:


> Congrats and Good Luck OzDream. Very nice narration. God will be with you. You have planned the last 4 month very well.


thank you.. its been an insane amount of planning.. but paid off... 

good luck to you as well.


----------



## OZdream123

prseeker said:


> Thanks for the kind words . When do you guys plan to move ?
> I will be seriously looking forward for your perspective . I want to know how somebody who has completed her education and spent significant time in US , feels about Australia .
> You guys will be in my prayers , all the best .
> 
> Oh yeah , did you say whisky ? Please make it single malt and atleast 18 year old


always -- single malt 18 yr 

We are moving very soon.. in the next couple of weeks. We will keep you and everybody posted about our experiences.. that you so much!! we pray for you as well..


----------



## OZdream123

MaxTheWolf said:


> Anyone?


A unique ID is assigned to the assessment. If the number is the same on BOTH letters, then obviously, upload the latest.

If the numbers are different, and you got the invite based on your OLD assessment letter number, then upload that AND upload the latest assessment letter, with a brief explanation of your situation. As long as you are upfront and truthful, there should be no issues whatsoever.


----------



## OZdream123

ashish1137;

Hi Ozdream,

Thank you so much for replying. Sorry, but some further questions or if anyone else can respond, I will be very grateful.

1. All soft copies are required with 'True transcript of original' stamp? 

if color copies, people have said that you dont need to get them notarized, but i made color copies, notarized them and then scanned and uploaded them..

2. If I do not claim points for Spouse Skill Assessment, do I need to file her documents as well?

I can only tell you what i did. I did not claim points for spouse, and did not upload his experience letters/paystubs etc. 
We uploaded his:
passport,
IELTS
All PCCs
Medicals
Education degree and transcripts
Birth Certificate
Form 80
Photograph

3. 
Education degree and transcripts, 10th std onwards
--Degree onwards I already have, as a primary applicant, I will get all photocopies attested.
Work experience letters, pay slips, tax returns
--so last 8 years form 16, and 1st, 4th, 7th and 10th month pay slips, Right?
I only submitted the first three months and last three months payslips. and tax returns for all years
Acs evaluation
--ok
Ielts
--ok
Form 80
will fill once i get the invite, or I can download from somewhere?
you can download it from the immi site. google it.
Pcc
--will get once I reach Pune.
Medicals
--after the application
Birth certificate
--ok
Passport
--ok

4. When do we need to submit the original passport, my employer wants to get me a work permit, I think 457 visa. Can their be any impact?

you dont have to submit original passport, at any point of time.
plz plz plz take some time to answer my questions?

Regards

see my answers above


----------



## OZdream123

*Thank you!*

Thank you everybody for your wishes and kind words of support.. we are overwhelmed with the wonderfulness of everybody...

I don't want to hijack this thread with my thank yous, so just posting one BIG THANK YOU to everybody..

Wish you a lot of luck, and hope your dreams become a reality soon!

N&G


----------



## 'HM'

why 190s' are not getting any grants??? making me worry...


----------



## jojojojo

hi everyone! Just curious, at what time of the day usually does CO allocation notice being sent?

THanks!


----------



## 'HM'

*why 190s' are not getting any grants??? making me worry...*


----------



## pyramid

So i have submitted my docs for 190 and now doing PCC and health check..thanks from all here who helped me directly or indirectly..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

OZdream123 said:


> A unique ID is assigned to the assessment. If the number is the same on BOTH letters, then obviously, upload the latest.
> 
> If the numbers are different, and you got the invite based on your OLD assessment letter number, then upload that AND upload the latest assessment letter, with a brief explanation of your situation. As long as you are upfront and truthful, there should be no issues whatsoever.


Thanks! The Unique ID is same on ALL my assessment letters be it Skills Assessment outcome letter or be it either of the Employment Assessment letters. Only the date issued are different. So, should I upload the latest Employment Assessment letter straight away?


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Dear sir/Madam,

Any one please help me . While applying TRA my agent forget to add one of my company Experience (1 year). 

Shall i add that experience while applying for EOI .Is there any problem in that .

Please advice me is it possible.


Advance thanks for your help 

Rajesh.


----------



## gkkumar

rajesh_puchi said:


> Dear sir/Madam,
> 
> Any one please help me . While applying TRA my agent forget to add one of my company Experience (1 year).
> 
> Shall i add that experience while applying for EOI .Is there any problem in that .
> 
> Please advice me is it possible.
> 
> 
> Advance thanks for your help
> 
> Rajesh.


Yet another blunder by the agent !!!!!:help::help:


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Guys please help me .Iam totally confused.

Dear sir/Madam,

Any one please help me . While applying TRA my agent forget to add one of my company Experience (1 year). 

Shall i add that experience while applying for EOI .Is there any problem in that .

Please advice me is it possible.: confused:


Advance thanks for your help 

Rajesh.


----------



## OZdream123

rajesh_puchi said:


> Guys please help me .Iam totally confused.
> 
> Dear sir/Madam,
> 
> Any one please help me . While applying TRA my agent forget to add one of my company Experience (1 year).
> 
> Shall i add that experience while applying for EOI .Is there any problem in that .
> 
> Please advice me is it possible.: confused:
> 
> 
> Advance thanks for your help
> 
> Rajesh.



you need to provide further details.. if the experience was at the beginning of your career.. then NO, you cannot add it.

if the experience is at the end of your timeline, then, you might add it, but depends..


----------



## OZdream123

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks! The Unique ID is same on ALL my assessment letters be it Skills Assessment outcome letter or be it either of the Employment Assessment letters. Only the date issued are different. So, should I upload the latest Employment Assessment letter straight away?


ok, just to be sure.. i meant the number, which is on my ACS evaluation n letter..

like:

Thank you for your Skills Assessment to the Australian Computer Society which has been completed under reference number 123456

if the number 123456 is the same, THEN you can upload the latest ONLY. otherwise, upload all with a brief explanation..

this is also the same number that you submit when you submit your EOI.


----------



## rajesh_puchi

OZdream123 said:


> you need to provide further details.. if the experience was at the beginning of your career.. then NO, you cannot add it.
> 
> if the experience is at the end of your timeline, then, you might add it, but depends..


Thank you so much for the advice

It was before 5 years (2008-2009) Experience .Dont know what to do thanks

Rajesh


----------



## Guest

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi my dear people
> 
> I want to ask a question that I have asked before but this time there is some additional info that I want to give.
> 
> My previous employment assessment letter (there are 2 NOW) mentions a 'To' date as 3rd Dec 2013 (which is actually the date of issue of reference letter from my current employer) against my CURRENT CONTINUING EMPLOYMENT. I completed 36 months in skilled employment in February 2014. I got my 1st employment assessment letter issued on 20 March 2014 by which time I had completed 36 months of skilled employment, but the letter mentioned a 'To' date of 3rd Dec 2013 as I said earlier. My DoE is 21 March 2014, my invitation date is 28th April 2014. Somehow along this time it never occurred to me to go back to my assessing authority, CPA, to bring to their attention this 'To' date. Anyway, I did get back to them, after I had gotten the invitation, and they just asked me for the recent salary slips and in 3 days they issued me a new employment assessment letter on 1st May 2014. Everything else being AS THEY WERE in the first employment assessment letter, they, in the 2nd employment assessment outcome letter, changed the 'To' date against this current continuing employment to 30 April 2014, because I had provided them my April 2014 salary slip. Simple.
> 
> So, just a straight forward question I want to ask is, which employment assessment letter must I upload in immiaccount? 1st (issued before getting invitation) or 2nd (issued after getting invitation, but more accurate)?
> 
> My skills (i.e. qualifications) assessment letter has nothing to do with all this.
> 
> Would really appreciate your informed opinions.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Can you please share why u went for assessment letter? Were u in the same company when u recived the 1st and the 2nd letter. The reason why i am asking is i had left the company and joined a new company by the time my documents were submitted for EA assessment and didnt mention this job shift to EA as i had to go oniste immediatedly and by the time i came back i had received my assessment.

I had put this query in forum and i was suggested to have proof of the current employment (which was not covered in assessment letter) in place. 

Your post has made me nervous again.....


----------



## OZdream123

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please share why u went for assessment letter? Were u in the same company when u recived the 1st and the 2nd letter. The reason why i am asking is i had left the company and joined a new company by the time my documents were submitted for EA assessment and didnt mention this job shift to EA as i had to go oniste immediatedly and by the time i came back i had received my assessment.
> 
> I had put this query in forum and i was suggested to have proof of the current employment (which was not covered in assessment letter) in place.
> 
> Your post has made me nervous again.....


Don't be nervous. if you are honest, and have proof to backup everything you are saying, then there is no need to worry..

My case was pretty complicated, with via refusals, pending visas, job changes etc.. but it worked out fine, because i was upfront, honest, and had proof.

good luck.


----------



## Guest

OZdream123 said:


> Don't be nervous. if you are honest, and have proof to backup everything you are saying, then there is no need to worry..
> 
> My case was pretty complicated, with via refusals, pending visas, job changes etc.. but it worked out fine, because i was upfront, honest, and had proof.
> 
> good luck.



Its just that i saw his post made me nervous. Yesterday, i have uploaded softcopy of bank statement for my recent company as well. Once i receive my experience letter and form 16, will upload it as well to make my case stronger.

I have uploaded the below documents for the recent company that was not assessed by EA (job role/profile all same as the assessed occupation code)

Offer letter
Resignation acceptance letter
Statutory declaration from my colleague alongwith company's id card
Self declaration alongwith company's id card
Salary slips for the entire duration of employment
Bank statement for the entire duration of employment showing salary credit and my employee id


Will this be enough or do i require more


----------



## moitrai

Dear Mate,
what is the current grant time for 190 visa, i found in the immi web site 7 weeks for case office allocation....


----------



## MaxTheWolf

OZdream123 said:


> ok, just to be sure.. i meant the number, which is on my ACS evaluation n letter..
> 
> like:
> 
> Thank you for your Skills Assessment to the Australian Computer Society which has been completed under reference number 123456
> 
> if the number 123456 is the same, THEN you can upload the latest ONLY. otherwise, upload all with a brief explanation..
> 
> this is also the same number that you submit when you submit your EOI.


Hi. yes I also meant the reference number. It is an 8 digit number as per CPA records. I had submitted this number in EOI also. I am sure you and I are on the same page.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please share why u went for assessment letter? Were u in the same company when u recived the 1st and the 2nd letter. The reason why i am asking is i had left the company and joined a new company by the time my documents were submitted for EA assessment and didnt mention this job shift to EA as i had to go oniste immediatedly and by the time i came back i had received my assessment.
> 
> I had put this query in forum and i was suggested to have proof of the current employment (which was not covered in assessment letter) in place.
> 
> Your post has made me nervous again.....


Don't be nervous. There is nohing to be nervous in your case too.

Yes, I have been working in the same company for the past 2 years and still continuing. I just thought an updated employment assessment letter from my assessing authority itself would be a good idea. I could have done it without their updated letter also, but just gave it a passive try and it clicked. Simple. Believe me it was not required.

And this is not re-assessment of anything, just an update of a 'to date' of current employment as everything else remains the same in my case.


----------



## OZdream123

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi. yes I also meant the reference number. It is an 8 digit number as per CPA records. I had submitted this number in EOI also. I am sure you and I are on the same page.


Great! Then you are good.. You need the latest only.

Good luck!


----------



## VidyaS

'HM' said:


> *why 190s' are not getting any grants??? making me worry...*


I am not able to understand why only 189 visas are being granted so fast and they are delaying 190 visas. Latter is in Priority Group 3 and CO allocation timeline is 7 weeks and for 189 it is Priority Group 4 and allocation timeline is 10 weeks. Also, 190 visa applicants are crossing one more hurdle of State Nomination (getting nomination from states like NSW is as difficult as a visa grant).

Regards,


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cb2406 said:


> Its just that i saw his post made me nervous. Yesterday, i have uploaded softcopy of bank statement for my recent company as well. Once i receive my experience letter and form 16, will upload it as well to make my case stronger.
> 
> I have uploaded the below documents for the recent company that was not assessed by EA (job role/profile all same as the assessed occupation code)
> 
> Offer letter
> Resignation acceptance letter
> Statutory declaration from my colleague alongwith company's id card
> Self declaration alongwith company's id card
> Salary slips for the entire duration of employment
> Bank statement for the entire duration of employment showing salary credit and my employee id
> 
> 
> Will this be enough or do i require more


Perfect! What are you worried about?

Again, the whole idea of getting the employment assessed is just recommendatory in the first place anyway, not mandatory.


----------



## manueel

Ya u r rite... I uploaded requested doc on 2April..!!! Still I haven't heard anything from them.. I am also NSW 190 .. System Admin..!!


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

Anyone who lodged the visa on or after 24 March 14, got the CO allocated (189, 2613 group)?

261313 (65pt) | 189 visa | IELTS 22/09/13 (L-8,R-8,W-7.5,S-7.5)| ACS Results: 12/12/13 | EOI: 10/02/14 | Invite: 10/03/2014 | Lodged: 24/3/14 | CO Allocated : ?? |GRANT: ???ray2:


----------



## sam1051

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone who lodged the visa on or after 24 March 14, got the CO allocated (189, 2613 group)?
> 
> 261313 (65pt) | 189 visa | IELTS 22/09/13 (L-8,R-8,W-7.5,S-7.5)| ACS Results: 12/12/13 | EOI: 10/02/14 | Invite: 10/03/2014 | Lodged: 24/3/14 | CO Allocated : ?? |GRANT: ???ray2:


CO is not allocated yet for my application


----------



## Praks

Hi All,

On 1 May 2014, i received my Visa Grant notice from DIBP

Wish you all success in getting visa


----------



## prseeker

VidyaS said:


> I am not able to understand why only 189 visas are being granted so fast and they are delaying 190 visas. Latter is in Priority Group 3 and CO allocation timeline is 7 weeks and for 189 it is Priority Group 4 and allocation timeline is 10 weeks. Also, 190 visa applicants are crossing one more hurdle of State Nomination (getting nomination from states like NSW is as difficult as a visa grant).
> 
> Regards,


Good morning , 

189 being processed and granted visas fast ? Not really . 
Just go through the visa tracker sheet in my signature ad you will see the slowdown .

Regards


----------



## Luqman

praks said:


> hi all,
> 
> on 1 may 2014, i received my visa grant notice from dibp
> 
> wish you all success in getting visa


190 ?


----------



## prseeker

Praks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 1 May 2014, i received my Visa Grant notice from DIBP
> 
> Wish you all success in getting visa


Let me be the first to congratulate you . Have fun and be safe .


----------



## manmvk

OZdream123 said:


> Dear friends on ExpatForum,
> 
> We got grant today... I am shaking as I write this post.. there are no words to express how we feel.. that one email has changed our life...
> 
> This is going to be a long post, so bear with me..
> 
> Much luck, and love,
> N and G


Congratulation to both of You !!!.....

This may be the longest post by one who got grant!...Thanks for sharing your experience. Wish you all the very best....

Cheers


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Good morning ,
> 
> 189 being processed and granted visas fast ? Not really .
> Just go through the visa tracker sheet in my signature ad you will see the slowdown .
> 
> Regards


PD, 

My brother from different mother 189 is relatively fast these days vis-a-vis 190. Understandably so, since DIBP has repeteadly informing applications that there will be an Ineveitable delay as there are very few places left in 190 subclass.

Nonetheless, these are all beyond our control.

Are you back ??? When are we going on our first date buddy ??

Waiting for Beer with PD episode. You and I lodged Visa on 21st & 22nd March respectively, Bill will be on Whoever gets CO/Grant first between us.

I feel coming week you may recieve direct grant as you are stepping into 7th week and frontloaded all neccessary documents in a well organised manner.

Lets see. Good luck mate.

Cheers

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Indian_Guy

Indian_Guy said:


> Mine is a paper based application filed back in 2009. I know my Co's name and have her email address. Is it OK if I email her and ask to copy me in all future emails? Right now the communication goes to my agent's head office then to the agent and then it comes to me.


Anyone?


----------



## prseeker

Another working week coming to an end .. Some people got their grants and some kept on waiting without any luck .

At times this wait for grant after filing the visa feels like a fishing game , you set the stage right to best of your capabilities and then wait , wait and wait till the time you get a catch . 

_...mujhe har ahat pe lage shayad milne woh aayi hai ..._

Every time you get a notification for a new mail , your heart skips a beat and you think that maybe this is it and finally my turn has arrived . But that hope dies down very quickly when you realize that the mail is just about your bank being nice and notifying you about new offers .

You must have already spent _n_ number of hours thinking about once you get the grant how will you break the news to friends on forum , to beloved family and to that worthless human being called your manager . In your dreams you must have been to Australian beaches numerous times and some of us must have also already rescued some blue eyed blondes from drowning 

Dream on guys .. they are free and keeps you alive and each one of us have the capability to make them true ..

Cheer up boys and girls , from Monday it will be a new day , new week , new month and who knows it may also bring the news of opening of a new chapter in your life . Keep your acceptance speeches ready , you are just there ....


----------



## prseeker

Indian_Guy said:


> Anyone?


NO it is not OK to mark your CO a copy in all the mails ! Better idea will be to drop her a VERY polite email asking for the update .


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Another working week coming to an end .. Some people got their grants and some kept on waiting without any luck .
> 
> At times this wait for grant after filing the visa feels like a fishing game , you set the stage right to best of your capabilities and then wait , wait and wait till the time you get a catch .
> 
> ...mujhe har ahat pe lage shayad milne woh aayi hai ...
> 
> Every time you get a notification for a new mail , your heart skips a beat and you think that maybe this is it and finally my turn has arrived . But that hope dies down very quickly when you realize that the mail is just about your bank being nice and notifying you about new offers .
> 
> You must have already spent n number of hours thinking about once you get the grant how will you break the news to friends on forum , to beloved family and to that worthless human being called your manager . In your dreams you must have been to Australian beaches numerous times and some of us must have also already rescued some blue eyed blondes from drowning
> 
> Dream on guys .. they are free and keeps you alive and each one of us have the capability to make them true ..
> 
> Cheer up boys and girls , from Monday it will be a new day , new week , new month and who knows it may also bring the news of opening of a new chapter in your life . Keep your acceptance speeches ready , you are just there ....


PD

Your grant has boarded plane. Soon shall reach destination (Your Mailbox).

Cheers mate

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Arunvas

Arunvas said:


> Thanks my friend for your wishes
> 
> Now, I wanted to get her a new passport before we migrate to OZ, because we will get ample amount of time when to make our IED (and that the reason for my delayed PCC application)
> 
> So wondering, after the formal grant, can we get her revised letter with the details of new passport? If yes, what is the process?



Anyone with answers?


----------



## Deejay_TNT

Praks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> On 1 May 2014, i received my Visa Grant notice from DIBP
> 
> Wish you all success in getting visa


Hi, congratulations!
Could you please tell me if you're an onshore or an offshore applicant.

I have the same team and I lodged Dec 24th.


----------



## Indian_Guy

prseeker said:


> NO it is not OK to mark your CO a copy in all the mails ! Better idea will be to drop her a VERY polite email asking for the update .


I am not asking about copying her in every email. I asked if it will be OK to ask her to mark me in copy on whatever emails she sends to the agent.


----------



## prseeker

Indian_Guy said:


> I am not asking about copying her in every email. I asked if it will be OK to ask her to mark me in copy on whatever emails she sends to the agent.


oops my bad braah , I should have gone easy on tequila shots last night .
I will not ask for any favor of this kind from CO , but thats me .


----------



## australiaprvisa

australiaprvisa said:


> Hello
> 
> Thank you so much for your help and prompt response.
> 
> Hope I will get my soon.


I have one more question, once PCC generated successfully by Australian federal police they will send us any acknowledgment via mail or not. I have requested for PCC by post. Or they will inform us that they posted our PCC via post.


----------



## Guest

Guys,

Need advice... I will be applying for my Wife's PCC from Mumbai. 

Now the situation is that - the address on Wife's passport is of her parent's house and the present address is different (our own house and located in same city). The house is on her name .

When i am applying for PCC - what should i select for Permanent Address and Present Address - Same (as it is in same city) or different?


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Dear sir /Madam,

I need a advice .While applying TRA my agent forget to add one of my experience . Now i want to include that experience while submitting EOI. Please advice me what is the procedure to add experience 


Thanks
Rajesh.


----------



## slsujith

australiaprvisa said:


> I have one more question, once PCC generated successfully by Australian federal police they will send us any acknowledgment via mail or not. I have requested for PCC by post. Or they will inform us that they posted our PCC via post.


I received an email notification stating that my PCC was completed and will be sent the next business day.


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Dear sir /Madam,

I need a advice .While applying TRA my agent forget to add one of my experience . Now i want to include that experience while submitting EOI. Please advice me what is the procedure to add experience 


Thanks
Rajesh.


----------



## Indian_Guy

cb2406 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need advice... I will be applying for my Wife's PCC from Mumbai.
> 
> Now the situation is that - the address on Wife's passport is of her parent's house and the present address is different (our own house and located in same city). The house is on her name .
> 
> When i am applying for PCC - what should i select for Permanent Address and Present Address - Same (as it is in same city) or different?


If your wife's passport has the old address then I think her passport will not have your name on it as well? Also, does your passport have her name? As per the law, you need to add your spouse's name to your passport within one year of marriage (thats what I was told at Thane PSK). Now you have 2 options:

1. Apply for PCC and keep both your marital status as as single. PCCs do not have marital status on them so you will be fine and you can go ahead with same passports. Your police verification will be done from your local station and hers from her place. I had this option but someone said that the Police will question you about marriage and won't believe that you are single... blah blah and the whole process will be delayed.

2. Recommended! Both of you apply for new passports in tatkal. You will get in max 3 working days. Make sure that you have the right addresses and both your passports have each others name. After that apply for PCC immediately. Your police verification will work for both passport and PCC which will take around 1-1.5 months.


----------



## Pame

rajesh_puchi said:


> Dear sir /Madam,
> 
> I need a advice .While applying TRA my agent forget to add one of my experience . Now i want to include that experience while submitting EOI. Please advice me what is the procedure to add experience
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rajesh.


Hi,

In my opinion, one should not include any experience not assessed by the assessing authority, even though it is relevant. In EOI and visa u should mention and mark this 1 year experience as irrelevant. If I was in ur place, and if I am meeting the required points with out this 1 year non assessed experience then I will surely mention it but will mark it as irrelevant. 

Regards


----------



## Guest

Indian_Guy said:


> If your wife's passport has the old address then I think her passport will not have your name on it as well? Also, does your passport have her name? As per the law, you need to add your spouse's name to your passport within one year of marriage (thats what I was told at Thane PSK). Now you have 2 options:
> 
> 1. Apply for PCC and keep both your marital status as as single. PCCs do not have marital status on them so you will be fine and you can go ahead with same passports. Your police verification will be done from your local station and hers from her place. I had this option but someone said that the Police will question you about marriage and won't believe that you are single... blah blah and the whole process will be delayed.
> 
> 2. Recommended! Both of you apply for new passports in tatkal. You will get in max 3 working days. Make sure that you have the right addresses and both your passports have each others name. After that apply for PCC immediately. Your police verification will work for both passport and PCC which will take around 1-1.5 months.


Sorry to missed out some info... I have collected my PCC.

She has got her passport 2 yrs back with my name on it but address is that of her parent's house (Nerul) under tatkal. Address was same on her old passport as well.

We have bought house in her name (Kamothe) around 1.5 yrs back but that address is not on passport. I dont want to again go for passport updation as she is presently carrying 2 passports and addresses are within same city (that too owned) then i think there is no need for it. Still advice welcome

Now, i want to know 
1) whether i should mention address as same or different. 
2) if different, what should be address should i put under "Permament" and "Present" address field. We can produce electricity bill, tax bill etc for her present address.

I hope i am clear with my question regarding address that should be mentioned in application...


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my opinion, one should not include any experience not assessed by the assessing authority, even though it is relevant. In EOI and visa u should mention and mark this 1 year experience as irrelevant. If I was in ur place, and if I am meeting the required points with out this 1 year non assessed experience then I will surely mention it but will mark it as irrelevant.
> 
> Regards


Actually with out this experience .I will not able to make 60 points ,Thats the problem now

Thanks

Rajesh


----------



## visitkangaroos

rajesh_puchi said:


> Actually with out this experience .I will not able to make 60 points ,Thats the problem now
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rajesh


Who is assessing authority. Can you please update your signature.

If it is ACS its better to go for review,and if 60 days have not elapse since they gave the result.

ACS review results come quiet fast. And there is still time for the next round of invitation and you might get the result by then.

You will end up losing some 400 AUD, but that is better than anxious moments and reducing your chances.

And I would suggest take care of your application in your hands. These agents are worthless.


----------



## Pame

rajesh_puchi said:


> Actually with out this experience .I will not able to make 60 points ,Thats the problem now
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rajesh


Hi

Then it is highly advisable to assess ur experience, with the assessing authority first by contacting them and sending them the required documents. There is no point of return in u get invited based on this non assessed experience and CO raises his eye brows post visa lodgement. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Indian_Guy

cb2406 said:


> Sorry to missed out some info... I have collected my PCC.
> 
> She has got her passport 2 yrs back with my name on it but address is that of her parent's house (Nerul) under tatkal. Address was same on her old passport as well.
> 
> We have bought house in her name (Kamothe) around 1.5 yrs back but that address is not on passport. I dont want to again go for passport updation as she is presently carrying 2 passports and addresses are within same city (that too owned) then i think there is no need for it. Still advice welcome
> 
> Now, i want to know
> 1) whether i should mention address as same or different.
> 2) if different, what should be address should i put under "Permament" and "Present" address field. We can produce electricity bill, tax bill etc for her present address.
> 
> I hope i am clear with my question regarding address that should be mentioned in application...


Temporary or permanent, police verification will be done at both places. Thats what is being done for my brother in law who stays in Vashi and has his old house in Pune. 

Putting same address will be a gamble and the Police might question as to why your wife stays at her place etc. They might or might not... depends on their mood. My brother in law had put just one address of his Pune house. The officer got him in to a conversation where my bro in law said he stays in Vashi. The officer got angry and said you have lied in your application... Now this will go back to PSK.. they will call you and the process will start from zero... More than one month has passed... nothing yet. But this is India ... anything can be settled. Really depends on who you are dealing with.


----------



## Tejil

Hi All,


i have been posting and reading this thread from long,,however few of my questions are still unanwered,,pl if you can let me know --
1) is HR advisor good to go with 190,,? i mean do people get sponsored for this skill easily?

2)with sponsord category one is forced to work in that location only? for how long? what about dependents? r they also suppose to work in the sponsored location or can thy pick work in any other location in australia?

3) question for people who have received the grant or 80% through in the process,,how do you plan to look for a job there?? will you land and then start hunting?? what about the risk of leaving house, job n salary here and depending on uncertainity?

pl revert

tks


----------



## rajesh_puchi

visitkangaroos said:


> Who is assessing authority. Can you please update your signature.
> 
> If it is ACS its better to go for review,and if 60 days have not elapse since they gave the result.
> 
> ACS review results come quiet fast. And there is still time for the next round of invitation and you might get the result by then.
> 
> You will end up losing some 400 AUD, but that is better than anxious moments and reducing your chances.
> 
> And I would suggest take care of your application in your hands. These agents are worthless.


My Assessing authority is TRA. One more thing i already got invited by DIAC by include that experience .Now iam worrying if i went to assessing authority it will take time as well as my invitation will lapse . 

Thanks 
Rajesh


----------



## dhawalswamy

rajesh_puchi said:


> My Assessing authority is TRA. One more thing i already got invited by DIAC by include that experience .Now iam worrying if i went to assessing authority it will take time as well as my invitation will lapse .
> 
> Thanks
> Rajesh




Dear Rajesh, if you have already received your invitation, it means that your EOI is blocked for 60 days from invitation and you cant make any modifications in it. Also, if you want to use this invitation, then no further assessment submitted separately would be considered by CO. Hence, you are left over with two options, either proceed with your application or forget this invitation and apply for assessment, after that assessment submit a new EOI.


----------



## Pame

rajesh_puchi said:


> My Assessing authority is TRA. One more thing i already got invited by DIAC by include that experience .Now iam worrying if i went to assessing authority it will take time as well as my invitation will lapse .
> 
> Thanks
> Rajesh


Hi,

Sorry to tell u that, DIBP will not entertain any update with ur skills asessment after the date of invitation. Its ur call to go ahead, with out assessment of claimed experience for which they have enough grounds to contradict ur views. What I will do is that, I will go for the assessment authority for assessment, let this invitation lapse and after I get a suitable assessment, i will think of EOI. Any way, I suggest u to go by a second opinion.

Regards


----------



## koleth

cb2406 said:


> Sorry to missed out some info... I have collected my PCC.
> 
> She has got her passport 2 yrs back with my name on it but address is that of her parent's house (Nerul) under tatkal. Address was same on her old passport as well.
> 
> We have bought house in her name (Kamothe) around 1.5 yrs back but that address is not on passport. I dont want to again go for passport updation as she is presently carrying 2 passports and addresses are within same city (that too owned) then i think there is no need for it. Still advice welcome
> 
> Now, i want to know
> 1) whether i should mention address as same or different.
> 2) if different, what should be address should i put under "Permament" and "Present" address field. We can produce electricity bill, tax bill etc for her present address.
> 
> I hope i am clear with my question regarding address that should be mentioned in application...



The best thing you can do is,

Mention the address in passport as permanent, and where ur staying right now as present address, when the next passport renewal comes u can change the present address to permanent in passport.

But make sure you have any one of the relevant document for your present address, for eg: 1yr bank statement, aadhar card, election card etc


----------



## Pame

Tejil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> i have been posting and reading this thread from long,,however few of my questions are still unanwered,,pl if you can let me know --
> 1) is HR advisor good to go with 190,,? i mean do people get sponsored for this skill easily?
> 
> 2)with sponsord category one is forced to work in that location only? for how long? what about dependents? r they also suppose to work in the sponsored location or can thy pick work in any other location in australia?
> 
> 3) question for people who have received the grant or 80% through in the process,,how do you plan to look for a job there?? will you land and then start hunting?? what about the risk of leaving house, job n salary here and depending on uncertainity?
> 
> pl revert
> 
> tks


Hi,

1- There is nothing like an easy sponsorship, it u meet states demand and eligibility criteria then they invite u as simple as that.

2- U and ur dependents has to stay in the sponsored state for 2 years, its a moral obligation but if they are satisfied by evidence that u are not getting job in ur field and have a better offer from other state, most of the times they are happy to let u go if it is 190.

3- All are calculated risk in my opinion and every body tries for a job from offshore after visa grant but most of them get if after landing in australia 

Regards


----------



## lvonline

*189 grant!!!*

In my quest for Aussie PR (189), I faced many obstacles. My journey started in Jan 2013, when I attempted IELTS. Faced the first shock when my Reading (scored 6.5) missed the 7 by the a whisker, contrary to my expectations. I was DOWN!! A EOR(revaluation) however helped me secure 7.5 (which I feel I strongly deserve). ACS went well though with a hiccup, when my agent bungled up few things. That’s when I found ExpatForum and decided to go all by myself. 

My tryst with Victoria didn’t went well. I was rejected. I felt LOW again!! 
At the time of applying EOI, disaster struck in the form of prorated calls for “Golden Six” occupations. I had no other option than to wait for an indefinite period for an invite with 60 points. I felt DEPRESSED.

Finally got an invite on Mar 10th after an agonizing wait for nearly 7 months.
And at last, today, on Akshaya Tritiya, I GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A DIRECT GRANT!!

Million thanks to this forum and all the good people here!! For, this is the forum that solaced me in times of stress, that guided me when I needed, that made me independent from agent and subsequently an Skilled ‘Independent’ Visa.

I thank Monica, Super Sathiya, KMann and many others(apologies for missing names) who helped answer my queries. Also, I thank everyone who posted their valuable knowledge in this forum.

To sum it up, it’s been a roller-coaster ride for me in getting my PR!! I wish everyone quick and successful grants.

My journey is half way down. Now a breather(and yeah refreshments too ;-)) and then again starts the roller-coaster with job search down under.

Regards,
LV

For Mobile Viewers: Software Engineer - Code 261313 | IELTS: 5th Jan 2013, S-7:R-7.5:L-7:W-7.5 | ACS Applied: 4th May 2013 | ACS +ve: 29th July 2013| EOI submitted : 31/08/2013 | Invite:9th Mar: Lodge:14th Mar| Docs: Front Loaded | DIRECT GRANT (189): 2nd May.


----------



## visitkangaroos

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to tell u that, DIBP will not entertain any update with ur skills asessment after the date of invitation. Its ur call to go ahead, with out assessment of claimed experience for which they have enough grounds to contradict ur views. What I will do is that, I will go for the assessment authority for assessment, let this invitation lapse and after I get a suitable assessment, i will think of EOI. Any way, I suggest u to go by a second opinion.
> 
> Regards


Yeah Rajesh, even i would suggest the same. Now you will lose some time and a little bit of money. But once you file the application then there is a much big amount at stake and a could result in a lot of assessment.

At the end of day, its for you to decide which path you want to take.


----------



## pyramid

lvonline said:


> In my quest for Aussie PR (189), I faced many obstacles. My journey started in Jan 2013, when I attempted IELTS. Faced the first shock when my Reading (scored 6.5) missed the 7 by the a whisker, contrary to my expectations. I was DOWN!! A EOR(revaluation) however helped me secure 7.5 (which I feel I strongly deserve). ACS went well though with a hiccup, when my agent bungled up few things. That’s when I found ExpatForum and decided to go all by myself.
> 
> My tryst with Victoria didn’t went well. I was rejected. I felt LOW again!!
> At the time of applying EOI, disaster struck in the form of prorated calls for “Golden Six” occupations. I had no other option than to wait for an indefinite period for an invite with 60 points. I felt DEPRESSED.
> 
> Finally got an invite on Mar 10th after an agonizing wait for nearly 7 months.
> And at last, today, on Akshaya Tritiya, I GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A DIRECT GRANT!!
> 
> Million thanks to this forum and all the good people here!! For, this is the forum that solaced me in times of stress, that guided me when I needed, that made me independent from agent and subsequently an Skilled ‘Independent’ Visa.
> 
> I thank Monica, Super Sathiya, KMann and many others(apologies for missing names) who helped answer my queries. Also, I thank everyone who posted their valuable knowledge in this forum.
> 
> To sum it up, it’s been a roller-coaster ride for me in getting my PR!! I wish everyone quick and successful grants.
> 
> My journey is half way down. Now a breather(and yeah refreshments too ;-)) and then again starts the roller-coaster with job search down under.
> 
> Regards,
> LV
> 
> For Mobile Viewers: Software Engineer - Code 261313 | IELTS: 5th Jan 2013, S-7:R-7.5:L-7:W-7.5 | ACS Applied: 4th May 2013 | ACS +ve: 29th July 2013| EOI submitted : 31/08/2013 | Invite:9th Mar: Lodge:14th Mar| Docs: Front Loaded | DIRECT GRANT (189): 2nd May.


Excellent boy...Someone has rightly said PR journey is not for faint hearted....you are brave heart....Auzzie land is waiting for you..


----------



## chiku2006

lvonline said:


> In my quest for Aussie PR (189), I faced many obstacles. My journey started in Jan 2013, when I attempted IELTS. Faced the first shock when my Reading (scored 6.5) missed the 7 by the a whisker, contrary to my expectations. I was DOWN!! A EOR(revaluation) however helped me secure 7.5 (which I feel I strongly deserve). ACS went well though with a hiccup, when my agent bungled up few things. That’s when I found ExpatForum and decided to go all by myself.
> 
> My tryst with Victoria didn’t went well. I was rejected. I felt LOW again!!
> At the time of applying EOI, disaster struck in the form of prorated calls for “Golden Six” occupations. I had no other option than to wait for an indefinite period for an invite with 60 points. I felt DEPRESSED.
> 
> Finally got an invite on Mar 10th after an agonizing wait for nearly 7 months.
> And at last, today, on Akshaya Tritiya, I GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A DIRECT GRANT!!
> 
> Million thanks to this forum and all the good people here!! For, this is the forum that solaced me in times of stress, that guided me when I needed, that made me independent from agent and subsequently an Skilled ‘Independent’ Visa.
> 
> I thank Monica, Super Sathiya, KMann and many others(apologies for missing names) who helped answer my queries. Also, I thank everyone who posted their valuable knowledge in this forum.
> 
> To sum it up, it’s been a roller-coaster ride for me in getting my PR!! I wish everyone quick and successful grants.
> 
> My journey is half way down. Now a breather(and yeah refreshments too ;-)) and then again starts the roller-coaster with job search down under.
> 
> Regards,
> LV
> 
> For Mobile Viewers: Software Engineer - Code 261313 | IELTS: 5th Jan 2013, S-7:R-7.5:L-7:W-7.5 | ACS Applied: 4th May 2013 | ACS +ve: 29th July 2013| EOI submitted : 31/08/2013 | Invite:9th Mar: Lodge:14th Mar| Docs: Front Loaded | DIRECT GRANT (189): 2nd May.


Hey dude

Great end to this week... have a wonderful life man. God bless you! !


----------



## lakshay.vikas

lvonline said:


> In my quest for Aussie PR (189), I faced many obstacles. My journey started in Jan 2013, when I attempted IELTS. Faced the first shock when my Reading (scored 6.5) missed the 7 by the a whisker, contrary to my expectations. I was DOWN!! A EOR(revaluation) however helped me secure 7.5 (which I feel I strongly deserve). ACS went well though with a hiccup, when my agent bungled up few things. That’s when I found ExpatForum and decided to go all by myself.
> 
> My tryst with Victoria didn’t went well. I was rejected. I felt LOW again!!
> At the time of applying EOI, disaster struck in the form of prorated calls for “Golden Six” occupations. I had no other option than to wait for an indefinite period for an invite with 60 points. I felt DEPRESSED.
> 
> Finally got an invite on Mar 10th after an agonizing wait for nearly 7 months.
> And at last, today, on Akshaya Tritiya, I GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A DIRECT GRANT!!
> 
> Million thanks to this forum and all the good people here!! For, this is the forum that solaced me in times of stress, that guided me when I needed, that made me independent from agent and subsequently an Skilled ‘Independent’ Visa.
> 
> I thank Monica, Super Sathiya, KMann and many others(apologies for missing names) who helped answer my queries. Also, I thank everyone who posted their valuable knowledge in this forum.
> 
> To sum it up, it’s been a roller-coaster ride for me in getting my PR!! I wish everyone quick and successful grants.
> 
> My journey is half way down. Now a breather(and yeah refreshments too ;-)) and then again starts the roller-coaster with job search down under.
> 
> Regards,
> LV
> 
> For Mobile Viewers: Software Engineer - Code 261313 | IELTS: 5th Jan 2013, S-7:R-7.5:L-7:W-7.5 | ACS Applied: 4th May 2013 | ACS +ve: 29th July 2013| EOI submitted : 31/08/2013 | Invite:9th Mar: Lodge:14th Mar| Docs: Front Loaded | DIRECT GRANT (189): 2nd May.


Truely inspiringly amazing..
All the best...


----------



## Mattooose

lvonline said:


> In my quest for Aussie PR (189), I faced many obstacles. My journey started in Jan 2013, when I attempted IELTS. Faced the first shock when my Reading (scored 6.5) missed the 7 by the a whisker, contrary to my expectations. I was DOWN!! A EOR(revaluation) however helped me secure 7.5 (which I feel I strongly deserve). ACS went well though with a hiccup, when my agent bungled up few things. That’s when I found ExpatForum and decided to go all by myself.
> 
> My tryst with Victoria didn’t went well. I was rejected. I felt LOW again!!
> At the time of applying EOI, disaster struck in the form of prorated calls for “Golden Six” occupations. I had no other option than to wait for an indefinite period for an invite with 60 points. I felt DEPRESSED.
> 
> Finally got an invite on Mar 10th after an agonizing wait for nearly 7 months.
> And at last, today, on Akshaya Tritiya, I GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A DIRECT GRANT!!
> 
> Million thanks to this forum and all the good people here!! For, this is the forum that solaced me in times of stress, that guided me when I needed, that made me independent from agent and subsequently an Skilled ‘Independent’ Visa.
> 
> I thank Monica, Super Sathiya, KMann and many others(apologies for missing names) who helped answer my queries. Also, I thank everyone who posted their valuable knowledge in this forum.
> 
> To sum it up, it’s been a roller-coaster ride for me in getting my PR!! I wish everyone quick and successful grants.
> 
> My journey is half way down. Now a breather(and yeah refreshments too ;-)) and then again starts the roller-coaster with job search down under.
> 
> Regards,
> LV
> 
> For Mobile Viewers: Software Engineer - Code 261313 | IELTS: 5th Jan 2013, S-7:R-7.5:L-7:W-7.5 | ACS Applied: 4th May 2013 | ACS +ve: 29th July 2013| EOI submitted : 31/08/2013 | Invite:9th Mar: Lodge:14th Mar| Docs: Front Loaded | DIRECT GRANT (189): 2nd May.


Hi,
That means you got it with in 2 months time !! 
Congrats and all the best for a great time ahead !!!
How much did they give to do the first stamping ?

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## visitkangaroos

lvonline said:


> In my quest for Aussie PR (189), I faced many obstacles. My journey started in Jan 2013, when I attempted IELTS. Faced the first shock when my Reading (scored 6.5) missed the 7 by the a whisker, contrary to my expectations. I was DOWN!! A EOR(revaluation) however helped me secure 7.5 (which I feel I strongly deserve). ACS went well though with a hiccup, when my agent bungled up few things. That’s when I found ExpatForum and decided to go all by myself.
> 
> My tryst with Victoria didn’t went well. I was rejected. I felt LOW again!!
> At the time of applying EOI, disaster struck in the form of prorated calls for “Golden Six” occupations. I had no other option than to wait for an indefinite period for an invite with 60 points. I felt DEPRESSED.
> 
> Finally got an invite on Mar 10th after an agonizing wait for nearly 7 months.
> And at last, today, on Akshaya Tritiya, I GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A DIRECT GRANT!!
> 
> Million thanks to this forum and all the good people here!! For, this is the forum that solaced me in times of stress, that guided me when I needed, that made me independent from agent and subsequently an Skilled ‘Independent’ Visa.
> 
> I thank Monica, Super Sathiya, KMann and many others(apologies for missing names) who helped answer my queries. Also, I thank everyone who posted their valuable knowledge in this forum.
> 
> To sum it up, it’s been a roller-coaster ride for me in getting my PR!! I wish everyone quick and successful grants.
> 
> My journey is half way down. Now a breather(and yeah refreshments too ;-)) and then again starts the roller-coaster with job search down under.
> 
> Regards,
> LV
> 
> For Mobile Viewers: Software Engineer - Code 261313 | IELTS: 5th Jan 2013, S-7:R-7.5:L-7:W-7.5 | ACS Applied: 4th May 2013 | ACS +ve: 29th July 2013| EOI submitted : 31/08/2013 | Invite:9th Mar: Lodge:14th Mar| Docs: Front Loaded | DIRECT GRANT (189): 2nd May.


Congrats LV. 

Can you please share your CO initials and the team your CO belongs to.


----------



## SuperDuperMan

I am soo happy for you.. 



lvonline said:


> In my quest for Aussie PR (189), I faced many obstacles. My journey started in Jan 2013, when I attempted IELTS. Faced the first shock when my Reading (scored 6.5) missed the 7 by the a whisker, contrary to my expectations. I was DOWN!! A EOR(revaluation) however helped me secure 7.5 (which I feel I strongly deserve). ACS went well though with a hiccup, when my agent bungled up few things. That’s when I found ExpatForum and decided to go all by myself.
> 
> My tryst with Victoria didn’t went well. I was rejected. I felt LOW again!!
> At the time of applying EOI, disaster struck in the form of prorated calls for “Golden Six” occupations. I had no other option than to wait for an indefinite period for an invite with 60 points. I felt DEPRESSED.
> 
> Finally got an invite on Mar 10th after an agonizing wait for nearly 7 months.
> And at last, today, on Akshaya Tritiya, I GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A DIRECT GRANT!!
> 
> Million thanks to this forum and all the good people here!! For, this is the forum that solaced me in times of stress, that guided me when I needed, that made me independent from agent and subsequently an Skilled ‘Independent’ Visa.
> 
> I thank Monica, Super Sathiya, KMann and many others(apologies for missing names) who helped answer my queries. Also, I thank everyone who posted their valuable knowledge in this forum.
> 
> To sum it up, it’s been a roller-coaster ride for me in getting my PR!! I wish everyone quick and successful grants.
> 
> My journey is half way down. Now a breather(and yeah refreshments too ;-)) and then again starts the roller-coaster with job search down under.
> 
> Regards,
> LV
> 
> For Mobile Viewers: Software Engineer - Code 261313 | IELTS: 5th Jan 2013, S-7:R-7.5:L-7:W-7.5 | ACS Applied: 4th May 2013 | ACS +ve: 29th July 2013| EOI submitted : 31/08/2013 | Invite:9th Mar: Lodge:14th Mar| Docs: Front Loaded | DIRECT GRANT (189): 2nd May.


----------



## Mattooose

lvonline said:


> In my quest for Aussie PR (189), I faced many obstacles. My journey started in Jan 2013, when I attempted IELTS. Faced the first shock when my Reading (scored 6.5) missed the 7 by the a whisker, contrary to my expectations. I was DOWN!! A EOR(revaluation) however helped me secure 7.5 (which I feel I strongly deserve). ACS went well though with a hiccup, when my agent bungled up few things. That’s when I found ExpatForum and decided to go all by myself.
> 
> My tryst with Victoria didn’t went well. I was rejected. I felt LOW again!!
> At the time of applying EOI, disaster struck in the form of prorated calls for “Golden Six” occupations. I had no other option than to wait for an indefinite period for an invite with 60 points. I felt DEPRESSED.
> 
> Finally got an invite on Mar 10th after an agonizing wait for nearly 7 months.
> And at last, today, on Akshaya Tritiya, I GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A DIRECT GRANT!!
> 
> Million thanks to this forum and all the good people here!! For, this is the forum that solaced me in times of stress, that guided me when I needed, that made me independent from agent and subsequently an Skilled ‘Independent’ Visa.
> 
> I thank Monica, Super Sathiya, KMann and many others(apologies for missing names) who helped answer my queries. Also, I thank everyone who posted their valuable knowledge in this forum.
> 
> To sum it up, it’s been a roller-coaster ride for me in getting my PR!! I wish everyone quick and successful grants.
> 
> My journey is half way down. Now a breather(and yeah refreshments too ;-)) and then again starts the roller-coaster with job search down under.
> 
> Regards,
> LV
> 
> For Mobile Viewers: Software Engineer - Code 261313 | IELTS: 5th Jan 2013, S-7:R-7.5:L-7:W-7.5 | ACS Applied: 4th May 2013 | ACS +ve: 29th July 2013| EOI submitted : 31/08/2013 | Invite:9th Mar: Lodge:14th Mar| Docs: Front Loaded | DIRECT GRANT (189): 2nd May.


Hi,
That means you got it with in 2 months time !! 
Congrats and all the best for a great time ahead !!!
How much time did they give to do the first stamping ?

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## lvonline

Mattooose said:


> Hi,
> That means you got it with in 2 months time !!
> Congrats and all the best for a great time ahead !!!
> How much did they give to do the first stamping ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


Thanks mate. I am given time till 17th Apr 2015 to make my first entry.


----------



## lvonline

visitkangaroos said:


> Congrats LV.
> 
> Can you please share your CO initials and the team your CO belongs to.


Thank you. Its SH, Team4 Adelaide.


----------



## slsujith

lvonline said:


> In my quest for Aussie PR (189), I faced many obstacles. My journey started in Jan 2013, when I attempted IELTS. Faced the first shock when my Reading (scored 6.5) missed the 7 by the a whisker, contrary to my expectations. I was DOWN!! A EOR(revaluation) however helped me secure 7.5 (which I feel I strongly deserve). ACS went well though with a hiccup, when my agent bungled up few things. That’s when I found ExpatForum and decided to go all by myself.
> 
> My tryst with Victoria didn’t went well. I was rejected. I felt LOW again!!
> At the time of applying EOI, disaster struck in the form of prorated calls for “Golden Six” occupations. I had no other option than to wait for an indefinite period for an invite with 60 points. I felt DEPRESSED.
> 
> Finally got an invite on Mar 10th after an agonizing wait for nearly 7 months.
> And at last, today, on Akshaya Tritiya, I GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A DIRECT GRANT!!
> 
> Million thanks to this forum and all the good people here!! For, this is the forum that solaced me in times of stress, that guided me when I needed, that made me independent from agent and subsequently an Skilled ‘Independent’ Visa.
> 
> I thank Monica, Super Sathiya, KMann and many others(apologies for missing names) who helped answer my queries. Also, I thank everyone who posted their valuable knowledge in this forum.
> 
> To sum it up, it’s been a roller-coaster ride for me in getting my PR!! I wish everyone quick and successful grants.
> 
> My journey is half way down. Now a breather(and yeah refreshments too ;-)) and then again starts the roller-coaster with job search down under.
> 
> Regards,
> LV
> 
> For Mobile Viewers: Software Engineer - Code 261313 | IELTS: 5th Jan 2013, S-7:R-7.5:L-7:W-7.5 | ACS Applied: 4th May 2013 | ACS +ve: 29th July 2013| EOI submitted : 31/08/2013 | Invite:9th Mar: Lodge:14th Mar| Docs: Front Loaded | DIRECT GRANT (189): 2nd May.



Congrats, as they say Patience pays .... Wish you best of time in Down Under


----------



## visaWait

*189 Visa Granted*

Hi everyone

Finally the wait is over. Visa granted on 30th April. I was not an active member if you consider posting in this forum as active, but was an active follower of the posts. I acquired tons of valuable info which helped me in one way or the other. So, THANKS A MILLION for all your posts and discussions.
My timeline (sorry I don't know how to add timeline in signatures)

EA SS submitted: 16th Aug 2013
EA +ve : 25th Jan 2014
EOI submitted same day
189 Visa Invite: 10 Fen 2014 (60 points)
Visa Lodged: 16th Feb 2014
PCC Uploaded: 28th Feb 2014
CO allocated: 11th March 2014
Medicals Uploaded: 13th March 2014
Visa Granted: 30th April 2014 :drum:

Thanks again 

Regards
VisaWait (over now)


----------



## pooja.lohkane

Congratulations to all you guys who got the grant. All the best !!


----------



## rajemailid

Looks like quota is over. we need to wait till july for quick grants in 190.



'HM' said:


> *why 190s' are not getting any grants??? making me worry...*


----------



## visitkangaroos

visaWait said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Finally the wait is over. Visa granted on 30th April. I was not an active member if you consider posting in this forum as active, but was an active follower of the posts. I acquired tons of valuable info which helped me in one way or the other. So, THANKS A MILLION for all your posts and discussions.
> My timeline (sorry I don't know how to add timeline in signatures)
> 
> EA SS submitted: 16th Aug 2013
> EA +ve : 25th Jan 2014
> EOI submitted same day
> 189 Visa Invite: 10 Fen 2014 (60 points)
> Visa Lodged: 16th Feb 2014
> PCC Uploaded: 28th Feb 2014
> CO allocated: 11th March 2014
> Medicals Uploaded: 13th March 2014
> Visa Granted: 30th April 2014 :drum:
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Regards
> VisaWait (over now)


Congrats VisaWait.

Can you please share you CO's initials and the team your CO belongs to.


----------



## visaWait

CO: LW
team: Ade team4


----------



## noni125

Hi, 

Is there anything to worry as I lodged my Visa (190, Victoria) on 20th March and CO has not been assigned at yet? I have uploaded all my docs apart from PCC ... Worrying a little bit now ..

Kindly advice is there anything I can do apart from waiting?


----------



## msaeed

Guys please chip in and help me with any knowledge or information you have regarding this.

How one will know that his medicals have been cleared.

Is it CO who can confirm this or the panel clinic where we did medicals, is it perceived to be cleared if the status of examinations required for this application in the e medicals show that all the tests are completed and submitted to DIBP..

Why I am asking all this is because my meds were referred on 26th Feb due to my old history of TB, I underwent further tests as a routine procedure and during all this time my meds were showing as referred in the emedicals, once the results and reports from pulmonologist were uploaded the status got changed to Awaiting/grading for couple of days and since yesterday it is showing that "This health case was submitted to DIBP on 1st May" with all examinations showing completed.

I also noticed that the health examination required link has also been disappeared from e visa page.


----------



## rose5

msaeed said:


> Guys please chip in and help me with any knowledge or information you have regarding this.
> 
> How one will know that his medicals have been cleared.
> 
> Is it CO who can confirm this or the panel clinic where we did medicals, is it perceived to be cleared if the status of examinations required for this application in the e medicals show that all the tests are completed and submitted to DIBP..
> 
> Why I am asking all this is because my meds were referred on 26th Feb due to my old history of TB, I underwent further tests as a routine procedure and during all this time my meds were showing as referred in the emedicals, once the results and reports from pulmonologist were uploaded the status got changed to Awaiting/grading for couple of days and since yesterday it is showing that "This health case was submitted to DIBP on 1st May" with all examinations showing completed.
> 
> I also noticed that the health examination required link has also been disappeared from e visa page.


I doubt if you would come to know if you cleared the medicals....you can try to contact the hospital and ask them if you have cleared the additional tests..


----------



## Santhosh.15

noni125 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anything to worry as I lodged my Visa (190, Victoria) on 20th March and CO has not been assigned at yet? I have uploaded all my docs apart from PCC ... Worrying a little bit now ..
> 
> Kindly advice is there anything I can do apart from waiting?


My friend

You need not worry at all.

CO allication for 190 is 7 weeks, it appears you are in your 5th week.

You will have a CO in another 2-3 weeks.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15

visaWait said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Finally the wait is over. Visa granted on 30th April. I was not an active member if you consider posting in this forum as active, but was an active follower of the posts. I acquired tons of valuable info which helped me in one way or the other. So, THANKS A MILLION for all your posts and discussions.
> My timeline (sorry I don't know how to add timeline in signatures)
> 
> EA SS submitted: 16th Aug 2013
> EA +ve : 25th Jan 2014
> EOI submitted same day
> 189 Visa Invite: 10 Fen 2014 (60 points)
> Visa Lodged: 16th Feb 2014
> PCC Uploaded: 28th Feb 2014
> CO allocated: 11th March 2014
> Medicals Uploaded: 13th March 2014
> Visa Granted: 30th April 2014 :drum:
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Regards
> VisaWait (over now)


Partytime.....

Congrats buddy.

Good luck.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15

lvonline said:


> In my quest for Aussie PR (189), I faced many obstacles. My journey started in Jan 2013, when I attempted IELTS. Faced the first shock when my Reading (scored 6.5) missed the 7 by the a whisker, contrary to my expectations. I was DOWN!! A EOR(revaluation) however helped me secure 7.5 (which I feel I strongly deserve). ACS went well though with a hiccup, when my agent bungled up few things. That’s when I found ExpatForum and decided to go all by myself.
> 
> My tryst with Victoria didn’t went well. I was rejected. I felt LOW again!!
> At the time of applying EOI, disaster struck in the form of prorated calls for “Golden Six” occupations. I had no other option than to wait for an indefinite period for an invite with 60 points. I felt DEPRESSED.
> 
> Finally got an invite on Mar 10th after an agonizing wait for nearly 7 months.
> And at last, today, on Akshaya Tritiya, I GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A DIRECT GRANT!!
> 
> Million thanks to this forum and all the good people here!! For, this is the forum that solaced me in times of stress, that guided me when I needed, that made me independent from agent and subsequently an Skilled ‘Independent’ Visa.
> 
> I thank Monica, Super Sathiya, KMann and many others(apologies for missing names) who helped answer my queries. Also, I thank everyone who posted their valuable knowledge in this forum.
> 
> To sum it up, it’s been a roller-coaster ride for me in getting my PR!! I wish everyone quick and successful grants.
> 
> My journey is half way down. Now a breather(and yeah refreshments too ;-)) and then again starts the roller-coaster with job search down under.
> 
> Regards,
> LV
> 
> For Mobile Viewers: Software Engineer - Code 261313 | IELTS: 5th Jan 2013, S-7:R-7.5:L-7:W-7.5 | ACS Applied: 4th May 2013 | ACS +ve: 29th July 2013| EOI submitted : 31/08/2013 | Invite:9th Mar: Lodge:14th Mar| Docs: Front Loaded | DIRECT GRANT (189): 2nd May.


Patience pays well.

Well d

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15

lvonline said:


> In my quest for Aussie PR (189), I faced many obstacles. My journey started in Jan 2013, when I attempted IELTS. Faced the first shock when my Reading (scored 6.5) missed the 7 by the a whisker, contrary to my expectations. I was DOWN!! A EOR(revaluation) however helped me secure 7.5 (which I feel I strongly deserve). ACS went well though with a hiccup, when my agent bungled up few things. That’s when I found ExpatForum and decided to go all by myself.
> 
> My tryst with Victoria didn’t went well. I was rejected. I felt LOW again!!
> At the time of applying EOI, disaster struck in the form of prorated calls for “Golden Six” occupations. I had no other option than to wait for an indefinite period for an invite with 60 points. I felt DEPRESSED.
> 
> Finally got an invite on Mar 10th after an agonizing wait for nearly 7 months.
> And at last, today, on Akshaya Tritiya, I GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A DIRECT GRANT!!
> 
> Million thanks to this forum and all the good people here!! For, this is the forum that solaced me in times of stress, that guided me when I needed, that made me independent from agent and subsequently an Skilled ‘Independent’ Visa.
> 
> I thank Monica, Super Sathiya, KMann and many others(apologies for missing names) who helped answer my queries. Also, I thank everyone who posted their valuable knowledge in this forum.
> 
> To sum it up, it’s been a roller-coaster ride for me in getting my PR!! I wish everyone quick and successful grants.
> 
> My journey is half way down. Now a breather(and yeah refreshments too ;-)) and then again starts the roller-coaster with job search down under.
> 
> Regards,
> LV
> 
> For Mobile Viewers: Software Engineer - Code 261313 | IELTS: 5th Jan 2013, S-7:R-7.5:L-7:W-7.5 | ACS Applied: 4th May 2013 | ACS +ve: 29th July 2013| EOI submitted : 31/08/2013 | Invite:9th Mar: Lodge:14th Mar| Docs: Front Loaded | DIRECT GRANT (189): 2nd May.


Patience pays well.

Well deserved my friend.

Good luck

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## msaeed

rose5 said:


> I doubt if you would come to know if you cleared the medicals....you can try to contact the hospital and ask them if you have cleared the additional tests..


Thanks for your reply,

Yes this I know that I have cleared all the tests which are done once my meds were referred, all my three sputum tests were negative and xray also fine, pulomonlogist also prepared a medical report where he has mentioned clearly that I dont have any active TB and there were signs of old healed TB which will remain for life, this report and all the tests were uploaded on 28th APRIL.


----------



## lovetosmack

msaeed said:


> Guys please chip in and help me with any knowledge or information you have regarding this.
> 
> How one will know that his medicals have been cleared.
> 
> Is it CO who can confirm this or the panel clinic where we did medicals, is it perceived to be cleared if the status of examinations required for this application in the e medicals show that all the tests are completed and submitted to DIBP..
> 
> Why I am asking all this is because my meds were referred on 26th Feb due to my old history of TB, I underwent further tests as a routine procedure and during all this time my meds were showing as referred in the emedicals, once the results and reports from pulmonologist were uploaded the status got changed to Awaiting/grading for couple of days and since yesterday it is showing that "This health case was submitted to DIBP on 1st May" with all examinations showing completed.
> 
> I also noticed that the health examination required link has also been disappeared from e visa page.


For all your health queries email to [email protected]. They will update you about the status too.


----------



## rose5

msaeed said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> Yes this I know that I have cleared all the tests which are done once my meds were referred, all my three sputum tests were negative and xray also fine, pulomonlogist also prepared a medical report where he has mentioned clearly that I dont have any active TB and there were signs of old healed TB which will remain for life, this report and all the tests were uploaded on 28th APRIL.


Well then,there really is no need to worry then ....i'm pretty sure your grant is just around the corner...


----------



## Santhosh.15

msaeed said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> Yes this I know that I have cleared all the tests which are done once my meds were referred, all my three sputum tests were negative and xray also fine, pulomonlogist also prepared a medical report where he has mentioned clearly that I dont have any active TB and there were signs of old healed TB which will remain for life, this report and all the tests were uploaded on 28th APRIL.


Hi Saeed

I think you need not have to worry. You shall be granted Visa l.

As LOVETOSMACK suggested, kindly write to the email id provided.

Good luck for your grant.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Visa Lodged today. :violin:


----------



## Santhosh.15

MaxTheWolf said:


> Visa Lodged today. :violin:


Welcome to the club buddy.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

lvonline said:


> In my quest for Aussie PR (189), I faced many obstacles. My journey started in Jan 2013, when I attempted IELTS. Faced the first shock when my Reading (scored 6.5) missed the 7 by the a whisker, contrary to my expectations. I was DOWN!! A EOR(revaluation) however helped me secure 7.5 (which I feel I strongly deserve). ACS went well though with a hiccup, when my agent bungled up few things. That’s when I found ExpatForum and decided to go all by myself.
> 
> My tryst with Victoria didn’t went well. I was rejected. I felt LOW again!!
> At the time of applying EOI, disaster struck in the form of prorated calls for “Golden Six” occupations. I had no other option than to wait for an indefinite period for an invite with 60 points. I felt DEPRESSED.
> 
> Finally got an invite on Mar 10th after an agonizing wait for nearly 7 months.
> And at last, today, on Akshaya Tritiya, I GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A DIRECT GRANT!!
> 
> Million thanks to this forum and all the good people here!! For, this is the forum that solaced me in times of stress, that guided me when I needed, that made me independent from agent and subsequently an Skilled ‘Independent’ Visa.
> 
> I thank Monica, Super Sathiya, KMann and many others(apologies for missing names) who helped answer my queries. Also, I thank everyone who posted their valuable knowledge in this forum.
> 
> To sum it up, it’s been a roller-coaster ride for me in getting my PR!! I wish everyone quick and successful grants.
> 
> My journey is half way down. Now a breather(and yeah refreshments too ;-)) and then again starts the roller-coaster with job search down under.
> 
> Regards,
> LV
> 
> For Mobile Viewers: Software Engineer - Code 261313 | IELTS: 5th Jan 2013, S-7:R-7.5:L-7:W-7.5 | ACS Applied: 4th May 2013 | ACS +ve: 29th July 2013| EOI submitted : 31/08/2013 | Invite:9th Mar: Lodge:14th Mar| Docs: Front Loaded | DIRECT GRANT (189): 2nd May.


Congratulation to you mate, now you can spread your wings and fly... wish you all the best for future life

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## md1122

Hello Everyone,

I have applied to the 189 visa since January 2013 then in March 2013 i got the CO asking for additional documents which included the Form 80 and PCC then after this i knew from the CO that my application went for external checks and i kept waiting for about a year until March 2014 where the CO requested the medicals, i performed the medicals and i can see through the eMedical that they are completed and sent and also in the immiaccount i see "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." 
and all the documents status are Received.
I have been waiting for around 2 month since the medicals were sent and until now i did not receive anything from the CO 
Can someone please advice or share his thoughts regarding my situation and what could be possibly happening to be still waiting for 2 month since medicals are sent.

Thanks.


----------



## dhawalswamy

lvonline said:


> In my quest for Aussie PR (189), I faced many obstacles. My journey started in Jan 2013, when I attempted IELTS.........
> 
> To sum it up, it’s been a roller-coaster ride for me in getting my PR!! I wish everyone quick and successful grants.
> 
> My journey is half way down. Now a breather(and yeah refreshments too ;-)) and then again starts the roller-coaster with job search down under.
> 
> Regards,
> LV




many many congratulations LV..... wish you have beautiful life ahead....


----------



## prseeker

battulas78 said:


> PD,
> 
> My brother from different mother 189 is relatively fast these days vis-a-vis 190. Understandably so, since DIBP has repeteadly informing applications that there will be an Ineveitable delay as there are very few places left in 190 subclass.
> 
> Nonetheless, these are all beyond our control.
> 
> Are you back ??? When are we going on our first date buddy ??
> 
> Waiting for Beer with PD episode. You and I lodged Visa on 21st & 22nd March respectively, Bill will be on Whoever gets CO/Grant first between us.
> 
> I feel coming week you may recieve direct grant as you are stepping into 7th week and frontloaded all neccessary documents in a well organised manner.
> 
> Lets see. Good luck mate.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


Sirjee ,

I am still in India , gulping beer along with super greasy and fattening Afghani Chicken 

Naah , no direct grant as my Indian and USA PCC is still pending . Let me come back and plan a meet , other members from Dubai can join us if they wish to do so .


----------



## karnavidyut

rose5 said:


> Hi...congrats on getting the CO..the form 80's are a real pain to fill up..if you don't mind me asking, when did you lodge your visa....not able to figure it out from your signature..


I lodged mine on the same day as my invite....24/03


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Sirjee ,
> 
> I am still in India , gulping beer along with super greasy and fattening Afghani Chicken
> 
> Naah , no direct grant as my Indian and USA PCC is still pending . Let me come back and plan a meet , other members from Dubai can join us if they wish to do so .


Oopp


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Sirjee ,
> 
> I am still in India , gulping beer along with super greasy and fattening Afghani Chicken
> 
> Naah , no direct grant as my Indian and USA PCC is still pending . Let me come back and plan a meet , other members from Dubai can join us if they wish to do so .


Oopps...Have you initiated PCC's? I presume States PCC will take a while.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## prseeker

battulas78 said:


> Oopps...Have you initiated PCC's? I presume States PCC will take a while.
> 
> Santhosh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


I applied for FBI PCC long time back . They mailed it to Dubai address . Issue is I gave them the public PO Box number , now I have realized that Dubai postal service sucks and there is a high probability of mails getting misplaced unless and until they are from registered post.

What about your meds ? How they went?


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> I applied for FBI PCC long time back . They mailed it to Dubai address . Issue is I gave them the public PO Box number , now I have realized that Dubai postal service sucks and there is a high probability of mails getting misplaced unless and until they are from registered post.
> 
> What about your meds ? How they went?


Oh ok.

Yes, i am done with medicals. Hopefully they should upload next week. But i do not forsee anynews in the nearfuture, perils of being in 190.

That said, as i mentioned before these are beyond our control and best not to worry and take stress. 

You enjoy your vacation. I think next week you should have your CO allocation. Kindly update here.

Meet you soon brother.

Cheers

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Can anyone suggest good Recruitment Consultant / Company who can help find jobs and schedule a few interviews while I am in India?

Also I bought local Sydney and Melbourne Phone Numbers through Flynumber.com and they forward calls to my India number as very low rates.

It works really well and I already got a few calls from recruiters whom I sent out my profile, so it works for sure. I am using Viber-out for outgoing calls to Australia to speak to recruiters and these two phones are working quite effectively I must say.


----------



## umair236

Hi All,

I didn't see any 190 grant for last several days. Is it that quota is over or Noone from this forum applied for 190.

I have been seeing some posts mentioning about wait till July, please update


----------



## ALIPA

Is there any person who didnt got an opinion from the skill assessment authority and lodged for 189 VISA?


----------



## chiku2006

ALIPA said:


> Is there any person who didnt got an opinion from the skill assessment authority and lodged for 189 VISA?


But why would anybody do that, it is going to be rejected for sure... you have to have your profile assessed with the relevant professional body before you lodge your application !


----------



## Alnaibii

ALIPA said:


> Is there any person who didnt got an opinion from the skill assessment authority and lodged for 189 VISA?


That would be a recipe for losing money, for sure. IELTS and Skill Assessment needs to be done BEFORE getting an invitation.


----------



## cancerianlrules

rohit1_sharma said:


> Can anyone suggest good Recruitment Consultant / Company who can help find jobs and schedule a few interviews while I am in India?
> 
> Also I bought local Sydney and Melbourne Phone Numbers through Flynumber.com and they forward calls to my India number as very low rates.
> 
> It works really well and I already got a few calls from recruiters whom I sent out my profile, so it works for sure. I am using Viber-out for outgoing calls to Australia to speak to recruiters and these two phones are working quite effectively I must say.


That's pretty good!

Useful tip for job seekers.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Hi guys

I remember vaguely that I read many pages ago that for coloured original documents we only need to scan the original with colours and upload, no need to get them notarized. We only need to get black and white documents notarized. Is it correct?


----------



## chiku2006

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I remember vaguely that I read many pages ago that for coloured original documents we only need to scan the original with colours and upload, no need to get them notarized. We only need to get black and white documents notarized. Is it correct?


Right !


----------



## MaxTheWolf

chiku please could you help me with a few more things:

1) Maximum no. of attachments can be 60, right?
2) Any freeware you know to join pdf's?
3) Any freeware you know to remove passwords from pdf's? I mean I know password, but just want to remove them.


----------



## Santhosh.15

MaxTheWolf said:


> chiku please could you help me with a few more things:
> 
> 1) Maximum no. of attachments can be 60, right?
> 2) Any freeware you know to join pdf's?
> 3) Any freeware you know to remove passwords from pdf's? I mean I know password, but just want to remove them.


Hi Max

1) Yes, Maximum is 60 files each is max of 5 mb.
2) You can use pdfmerger.com to merge files.
3) Try pdfunlock.com to remove password lock.

Please write for further queries. Everyone will try to chip in as much as possible.

Good luck.

Santhosh

Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


----------



## ykps

Hi, I just found that my agent forgot to upload birth certificate. I uploaded it but without notory. What should I do now?


----------



## chiku2006

battulas78 said:


> Hi Max
> 
> 1) Yes, Maximum is 60 files each is max of 5 mb.
> 2) You can use pdfmerger.com to merge files.
> 3) Try pdfunlock.com to remove password lock.
> 
> Please write for further queries. Everyone will try to chip in as much as possible.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using Expat Forum


You can try soda pdf to remove the password and merge the docs... I used it and it worked wonderfully


----------



## chiku2006

ykps said:


> Hi, I just found that my agent forgot to upload birth certificate. I uploaded it but without notory. What should I do now?


If its a colored scan then it is not required to be notarized. ..


----------



## Pigby

Hi guys, I need help please. I received an invitation to apply for 189 on 4/28, so while preparing the documents needed for my visa application, I noticed that the Start Date of my education history in my EOI is incorrect! In the EOI, I placed June 2, 1997 but it is June 13, 1997 in my university transcript.

What date should I put in my visa application - should it be the date in my EOI (June 2) or should it be the correct date (June 13)? How will I explain this difference?

Will this be a reason for rejection?


----------



## ykps

chiku2006 said:


> If its a colored scan then it is not required to be notarized. ..


Hey thanks buddy. .It indeed was a coloured scan. I'm relieved now.


----------



## ALIPA

Alnaibii said:


> That would be a recipe for losing money, for sure. IELTS and Skill Assessment needs to be done BEFORE getting an invitation.


Sorry guys, i posted question while Im @ office and missed one part. Wanted to check anyone didnt applied for an opinion on employment claim. ( not the skill assessment). Because I did it with one of my great friends' advice and not feeling bit nervous.


----------



## Alnaibii

Pigby said:


> Hi guys, I need help please. I received an invitation to apply for 189 on 4/28, so while preparing the documents needed for my visa application, I noticed that the Start Date of my education history in my EOI is incorrect! In the EOI, I placed June 2, 1997 but it is June 13, 1997 in my university transcript.
> 
> What date should I put in my visa application - should it be the date in my EOI (June 2) or should it be the correct date (June 13)? How will I explain this difference?
> 
> Will this be a reason for rejection?


Put on the correct date and do not worry about it anymore.


----------



## kharelshishir

Pigby said:


> Hi guys, I need help please. I received an invitation to apply for 189 on 4/28, so while preparing the documents needed for my visa application, I noticed that the Start Date of my education history in my EOI is incorrect! In the EOI, I placed June 2, 1997 but it is June 13, 1997 in my university transcript. What date should I put in my visa application - should it be the date in my EOI (June 2) or should it be the correct date (June 13)? How will I explain this difference? Will this be a reason for rejection?


Fill and upload form1023 along with other docs knto immi account 190 visa application
I did the same for ielts reference number mistake in EOI.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Pigby said:


> Hi guys, I need help please. I received an invitation to apply for 189 on 4/28, so while preparing the documents needed for my visa application, I noticed that the Start Date of my education history in my EOI is incorrect! In the EOI, I placed June 2, 1997 but it is June 13, 1997 in my university transcript.
> 
> What date should I put in my visa application - should it be the date in my EOI (June 2) or should it be the correct date (June 13)? How will I explain this difference?
> 
> Will this be a reason for rejection?


Really? You have a start date in your transcripts?

I do not have any starting date in any of my transcripts or any other academic document for that matter for all of my qualifications. I just approxed the dates to as much accuracy as I could. A few days or weeks should not be of concern. And that is my opinion.

What is the opinion of others? Do you remember your start date of your degrees? or have it mentioned on any of your docs? Is it required to present a proof of start date too of your qualifications?


----------



## dhawalswamy

to all those who got grants.....

after getting grant, what is the status of visa application on home page of immiaccount. i think till it is under process, it shows "In Progress". what is shows when grant is received?


----------



## trying_aussie

Hi 

I intend to apply for 189 in July - because ACS has assessed likewise and I want to claim max points. In that context can someone please guide/advice me if I could apply for PCC now? My passport address is different from my permanent address and I do not stay in my permanent address now - completely different city - so i guess I would get a nice ride in getting PCC - hence the bid to start early.

Please advice.
Thanks.


----------



## Pigby

MaxTheWolf said:


> Really? You have a start date in your transcripts?
> 
> I do not have any starting date in any of my transcripts or any other academic document for that matter for all of my qualifications. I just approxed the dates to as much accuracy as I could. A few days or weeks should not be of concern. And that is my opinion.
> 
> What is the opinion of others? Do you remember your start date of your degrees? or have it mentioned on any of your docs? Is it required to present a proof of start date too of your qualifications?


The first page of my transcript does have the start date. Initially I couldn't find this info anywhere, which is why I placed June 2 (a guesstimate) in my EOI. I was prepping my documents yesterday for the visa application and just saw the date on the transcript. How I wish I can remove the first page! Lol!

Is a transcript required? How about I just submit my diploma?


----------



## Pigby

arty:


kharelshishir said:


> Fill and upload form1023 along with other docs knto immi account 190 visa application
> I did the same for ielts reference number mistake in EOI.


And then on the eVisa I should put the correct date right? Then explain through form 1023 why the date is different in EOI vs visa?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Pigby said:


> The first page of my transcript does have the start date. Initially I couldn't find this info anywhere, which is why I placed June 2 (a guesstimate) in my EOI. I was prepping my documents yesterday for the visa application and just saw the date on the transcript. How I wish I can remove the first page! Lol!
> 
> Is a transcript required? How about I just submit my diploma?


I honestly think that an exact start date is not required for a qualification. I have three qualifications. Two from Indian institutions and one from UK. Believe me, I do not see any start date on ANY of my academic documents. If your start date is in fact mentioned on your docs, just as you said, and if it is moved a few days or weeks here or there in your EOI then it does not matter. Things like passport issue/expiry date, employment start/relieving dates are more exacting in nature rather than a start date of a qualification. Does not make any sense that a visa would get rejected on this basis. Na.

Yes, transcripts are mandatory.


----------



## Pigby

MaxTheWolf said:


> I honestly think that an exact start date is not required for a qualification. I have three qualifications. Two from Indian institutions and one from UK. Believe me, I do not see any start date on ANY of my academic documents. If your start date is in fact mentioned on your docs, just as you said, and if it is moved a few days or weeks ago in your EOI it does not matter. Things like passport issue/expiry date, employment start/relieving dates are more exacting in nature rather than a start date of a qualification. Does not make any sense that a visa would get rejected on this basis. Na.
> 
> Yes, transcripts are mandatory.


That makes a lot of sense, Max. Thank you for your help  I noticed we received our invites in the same round - good luck to you! I hope to submit my visa application next week


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> I honestly think that an exact start date is not required for a qualification. I have three qualifications. Two from Indian institutions and one from UK. Believe me, I do not see any start date on ANY of my academic documents. If your start date is in fact mentioned on your docs, just as you said, and if it is moved a few days or weeks ago in your EOI it does not matter. Things like passport issue/expiry date, employment start/relieving dates are more exacting in nature rather than a start date of a qualification. Does not make any sense that a visa would get rejected on this basis. Na.
> 
> Yes, transcripts are mandatory.


And yes, in context of qualifications exact completion dates should matter as they are ALWAYS mentioned on your certificates/diplomas/degrees.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Pigby said:


> That makes a lot of sense, Max. Thank you for your help  I noticed we received our invites in the same round - good luck to you! I hope to submit my visa application next week


Good luck to you too pal.


----------



## axl84

*Info on Subclass 189*

Hi folks,

My wife and me have just began the process of applying. We are thinking of doing it by ourselves, without a migration agent.

A. Is this advisable?
B. If not, can anyone recommend any licensed migration agent in Pune?

Also, at this stage I am in the process of seeking my transcripts, work experience letters from employers. I wanted to know if there is any particular format required for work experience? I saw one online but it doesn't mention salary? Can someone please guide me... Feeling very confused


----------



## MaxTheWolf

axl84 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> My wife and me have just began the process of applying. We are thinking of doing it by ourselves, without a migration agent.
> 
> A. Is this advisable?
> B. If not, can anyone recommend any licensed migration agent in Pune?
> 
> Also, at this stage I am in the process of seeking my transcripts, work experience letters from employers. I wanted to know if there is any particular format required for work experience? I saw one online but it doesn't mention salary? Can someone please guide me... Feeling very confused


welcome axl84

A. The process is not complicated at all, but you do need to apply presence of mind, common sense and normal wisdom. For the remaining matters there will ALWAYS be help available on this forum. All you need to do is ask.

If you think YOU can, you can, if you think YOU can not, you can not. Either ways you are correct.

B. I live in New Delhi, can't really answer this.

It seems you are in the process of submitting your EOI, correct? If yes, there is one thread named "EOI Submitted Club" on this forum. You can get abundant information there to suffice your current requirements.

Good luck.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

dhawalswamy said:


> to all those who got grants.....
> 
> after getting grant, what is the status of visa application on home page of immiaccount. i think till it is under process, it shows "In Progress". what is shows when grant is received?


The status changes to "Finalised" and when go under your application in evisa, The section where you had list of required and recommended docs, there will be only one document name Grant Letter, Progress will have Letter Created and Next to Each Applicant Name, it will show Granted.


----------



## Thinuli

rohit1_sharma said:


> The status changes to "Finalised" and when go under your application in evisa, The section where you had list of required and recommended docs, there will be only one document name Grant Letter, Progress will have Letter Created and Next to Each Applicant Name, it will show Granted.


Hi Rohit 
Congrats for your grant.. Wish you very best for your job hunt.. 
When CO allocate, what are the changes in immi account,, mine is still ' in progress'. Last updated on my visa lodgement date ..
Thanks in advance


----------



## OZdream123

Thinuli said:


> Hi Rohit
> Congrats for your grant.. Wish you very best for your job hunt..
> When CO allocate, what are the changes in immi account,, mine is still ' in progress'. Last updated on my visa lodgement date ..
> Thanks in advance


ditto with rohit. no change in your application when Co allocated.


----------



## axl84

Thanks, Max. Actually, I haven't submitted anything till now. I have booked my IELTS for May 17th and am in the process of getting all my academic documents together. 

My background is as follows:
BE 2002 to 2006
Worked in India 2006 to 2007
Masters in USA 2007 to 2010
Internship in USA 2008 (3 months)
Part time job in USA 2008 to 2009 
Interned in USA 2010 (5 months)
Worked in India 2011 till date.

Do you think I should add a reference letter for each of the part time jobs I have undertaken? Will this help in adding years on my experience?
Also, what format should I use while creating a letter of reference?

Thanks for the help. Decided to not use an agent!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## australiaprvisa

slsujith said:


> I received an email notification stating that my PCC was completed and will be sent the next business day.


Thank you for your reply.

Did you apply by post (offline) or online?

Can you please give me your timeline for that. I mean when you apply, in how many days they have taken for pcc get ready and when they posted and when you will received that etc.

We are very concern and tense for the Australia PCC if you can reply me with detail then its very helpful for me.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

axl84 said:


> Thanks, Max. Actually, I haven't submitted anything till now. I have booked my IELTS for May 17th and am in the process of getting all my academic documents together.
> 
> My background is as follows:
> BE 2002 to 2006
> Worked in India 2006 to 2007
> Masters in USA 2007 to 2010
> Internship in USA 2008 (3 months)
> Part time job in USA 2008 to 2009
> Interned in USA 2010 (5 months)
> Worked in India 2011 till date.
> 
> Do you think I should add a reference letter for each of the part time jobs I have undertaken? Will this help in adding years on my experience?
> Also, what format should I use while creating a letter of reference?
> 
> Thanks for the help. Decided to not use an agent!! Fingers crossed.


Hi there

Yes, you should get a reference letter for part time jobs. whether these will be considered as skilled experience or not is at the discretion of your assessment authority. There is no format/template for reference letter. You just need to tell your employers what you want on this letter. The basic things are usually your joining & relieving date, salary drawn and roles & responsibilities. You'd have to visit the website of your assessment authority for exact things required. If you can not get a relieving letter from any/all the employers, or, if any/all of them are not willing to mention certain information (usually your duties in the organization) on your reference/proof of employment letter, then you can give a statutory declaration in this regard and self declare your information and swear on its veracity in the statutory declaration.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jaideepf1407

MaxTheWolf said:


> Really? You have a start date in your transcripts? I do not have any starting date in any of my transcripts or any other academic document for that matter for all of my qualifications. I just approxed the dates to as much accuracy as I could. A few days or weeks should not be of concern. And that is my opinion. What is the opinion of others? Do you remember your start date of your degrees? or have it mentioned on any of your docs? Is it required to present a proof of start date too of your qualifications?


Same here as well.have entered approximately

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April


----------



## pooja.lohkane

*Form 80*

hi guys,

whts is Form 80.?


----------



## maq_qatar

jaideepf1407 said:


> Same here as well.have entered approximately
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April


me too entered approximately


----------



## Guest

axl84 said:


> Thanks, Max. Actually, I haven't submitted anything till now. I have booked my IELTS for May 17th and am in the process of getting all my academic documents together.
> 
> My background is as follows:
> BE 2002 to 2006
> Worked in India 2006 to 2007
> Masters in USA 2007 to 2010
> Internship in USA 2008 (3 months)
> Part time job in USA 2008 to 2009
> Interned in USA 2010 (5 months)
> Worked in India 2011 till date.
> 
> Do you think I should add a reference letter for each of the part time jobs I have undertaken? Will this help in adding years on my experience?
> Also, what format should I use while creating a letter of reference?
> 
> Thanks for the help. Decided to not use an agent!! Fingers crossed.


Hi,

For the reference letter format, you can follow the attachment. I have used the same format for my assessment and it worked out well. You can include additional information if you want to....

Please let me know if any queries


----------



## Pame

pooja.lohkane said:


> hi guys,
> 
> whts is Form 80.?


Hi,

It is form recommended to be submitted (one can also wait till CO ask) for an australian skilled visa. It includes personal particulars for the character assessment. 

My personal feeling, one should submit is post lodgement of visa for all the applicants who is 16 year and above for faster processing of visa. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


Regards


----------



## muco14

I have been allocated CO and have uploaded all relevant documents for 189 visa.
Usually how many days after the documents are uploaded will we know the status of our visa?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

*189 Application Doubt*

Hi all,

I am in the process of filling the visa application . Have a query on the following question -

"Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? "

I was born and lived in Kuwait till I completed my 12th std in 2000. Post which I have been residing in India. Do I need to mention this here though I have not lived there in the last 14 years?

My place of birth as per the passport is Kuwait as well, so confused if considering the time period of staying - this should be mentioned as yes or not

Any advise would be very helpful .. Thank You


----------



## smartamrit

muco14 said:


> I have been allocated CO and have uploaded all relevant documents for 189 visa.
> Usually how many days after the documents are uploaded will we know the status of our visa?


When did you got invitation??


----------



## smartamrit

Hi,

When filling 189 visa, I forgot to mention two of my workplaces when adding work history of 10 years.

Now when i filling up the form 80, i cannot escape those work as it will create gap which i need to explain if not provided.

What option should i do, either fill form 1023 to correct the mistake or leave as it is and fill form 80 with all details including those two workplace history.

Any advice guys?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in the process of filling the visa application . Have a query on the following question -
> 
> "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? "
> 
> I was born and lived in Kuwait till I completed my 12th std in 2000. Post which I have been residing in India. Do I need to mention this here though I have not lived there in the last 14 years?
> 
> My place of birth as per the passport is Kuwait as well, so confused if considering the time period of staying - this should be mentioned as yes or not
> 
> Any advise would be very helpful .. Thank You


Yes.
What they mean is you have to inform them if you have lived in any country other than the one which is your current usual residence.
For PCC also you will have to get it from Kuwait as you have lived there for more than 12mns

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## bdapplicant

Good day. I am about to launch my 189 VISA application. One of my friends notified me that- i need to submit Health Certificate primarily during lodging the VISA. Can anyone tell me details about the health certificate and what needs to be written there and who can issue that. 
Would appreciate if anyone can give me a format.

Seeking your opinion in this regard
Thanks


----------



## muco14

smartamrit said:


> When did you got invitation??


Got the invite march 2014, CO allocation 3 weeks back. All documents submitted 2 days back.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Nishant Dundas said:


> Yes. What they mean is you have to inform them if you have lived in any country other than the one which is your current usual residence. For PCC also you will have to get it from Kuwait as you have lived there for more than 12mns Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thank you Nishant... I will mention it in my application. But r u sure we will need PCC from Kuwait ? 

I have not stayed there in the last 14 years...finished my studies till 12th and then have been in India . I no longer have my family there nor any current address. So if I need to get a PCC, have to figure out how


----------



## maq_qatar

bdapplicant said:


> Good day. I am about to launch my 189 VISA application. One of my friends notified me that- i need to submit Health Certificate primarily during lodging the VISA. Can anyone tell me details about the health certificate and what needs to be written there and who can issue that.
> Would appreciate if anyone can give me a format.
> 
> Seeking your opinion in this regard
> Thanks


There is no such format. After submission of visa application you will have one link in your a/c called ' organise your health examination' just follow the instruction and submit, after submit one hap id will be generated and find the panel doctors from the immi site and get an appointment. Hospital will upload ur result and they will provide you a receipt of submission.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Pame

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Thank you Nishant... I will mention it in my application. But r u sure we will need PCC from Kuwait ?
> 
> I have not stayed there in the last 14 years...finished my studies till 12th and then have been in India . I no longer have my family there nor any current address. So if I need to get a PCC, have to figure out how


Hi,

I guess you have to contact the kuwait embassy or high commission in India, if u are in India.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Pame said:


> Hi, I guess you have to contact the kuwait embassy or high commission in India, if u are in India.


Hi.. Thank u for replying. I just checked the Aus immigration site .. It looks like PCC will not be needed per below-
When is a police certificate required?
If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed in this document for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.

This is mentioned in following document.
See: Character Requirements - How to obtain police certificates


----------



## Happybets

Hi guys,
Can someone help pls? I want to upload form 80 but there is no link in my appln recommending it. How do I do it?
Thanks


----------



## ToAustralia2013

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi.. Thank u for replying. I just checked the Aus immigration site .. It looks like PCC will not be needed per below- When is a police certificate required? If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed in this document for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country. This is mentioned in following document. See: Character Requirements - How to obtain police certificates


I have not lived there in the past 14 years.. So I guess I only need to prove that....it does take a load oft chest 😐..


----------



## maq_qatar

Happybets said:


> Hi guys,
> Can someone help pls? I want to upload form 80 but there is no link in my appln recommending it. How do I do it?
> Thanks


You can find a button on top right corner "attach document " and select matching option from the list and attach.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Happybets

Thanks maq_qatar for ur response.


----------



## Pame

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi.. Thank u for replying. I just checked the Aus immigration site .. It looks like PCC will not be needed per below-
> When is a police certificate required?
> If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed in this document for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.
> 
> This is mentioned in following document.
> See: Character Requirements - How to obtain police certificates


Yes dear, u got it correct, go ahead with ur plans and it will do, Best of luck


----------



## jaideepf1407

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi.. Thank u for replying. I just checked the Aus immigration site .. It looks like PCC will not be needed per below- When is a police certificate required? If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed in this document for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country. This is mentioned in following document. See: Character Requirements - How to obtain police certificates


Your right .not required

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Pame said:


> Yes dear, u got it correct, go ahead with ur plans and it will do, Best of luck


Thank u so much. Wish u a speedy grant and All the best for Iz... 😊


----------



## pooja.lohkane

Happybets said:


> Hi guys,
> Can someone help pls? I want to upload form 80 but there is no link in my appln recommending it. How do I do it?
> Thanks


Hi can u tell me wht is dis form 80 .?


----------



## Guest

To all those who have been assigned a CO,

Just a small query regarding CO allocation.... In the "footer" of acknowledgement letter that i received after lodging my visa - GSM Adelaide is written. Does this mean tht CO will be assigned from th same. I had a chat with one of the forum member - CO is assigned to him from adelaide and even his acknowledgement letter carries the same. 

Have you all encountered same or its just my guess?


----------



## Pame

cb2406 said:


> To all those who have been assigned a CO,
> 
> Just a small query regarding CO allocation.... In the "footer" of acknowledgement letter that i received after lodging my visa - GSM Adelaide is written. Does this mean tht CO will be assigned from th same. I had a chat with one of the forum member - CO is assigned to him from adelaide and even his acknowledgement letter carries the same.
> 
> Have you all encountered same or its just my guess?


Hi there,

All the applications are received mostly by GSM adelaide, then it is allocated to any of the teams, mostly from brisbane or adelaiede. you will get to know only after the CO allocation.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cb2406 said:


> To all those who have been assigned a CO,
> 
> Just a small query regarding CO allocation.... In the "footer" of acknowledgement letter that i received after lodging my visa - GSM Adelaide is written. Does this mean tht CO will be assigned from th same. I had a chat with one of the forum member - CO is assigned to him from adelaide and even his acknowledgement letter carries the same.
> 
> Have you all encountered same or its just my guess?


same here. mine also mentions Adelaide.


----------



## Tejil

HEllo MAxthwolf

can you pl highlight on what is this self declaration,,n from where can one obtain this...?



MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi there
> 
> Yes, you should get a reference letter for part time jobs. whether these will be considered as skilled experience or not is at the discretion of your assessment authority. There is no format/template for reference letter. You just need to tell your employers what you want on this letter. The basic things are usually your joining & relieving date, salary drawn and roles & responsibilities. You'd have to visit the website of your assessment authority for exact things required. If you can not get a relieving letter from any/all the employers, or, if any/all of them are not willing to mention certain information (usually your duties in the organization) on your reference/proof of employment letter, then you can give a statutory declaration in this regard and self declare your information and swear on its veracity in the statutory declaration.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Happybets

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi can u tell me wht is dis form 80 .?


Form 80 is reqd for all applicants above 18 years. It requires all details of education, employment for last 10 years and also all travel details. A lengthy form to fill and I suggest you start getting the details at least so as to avoid any mistakes when u need to actually upload. The new form80 has 'design 04/14' at the footer. So use that one as it is the latest.


----------



## muco14

Tejil said:


> HEllo MAxthwolf
> 
> can you pl highlight on what is this self declaration,,n from where can one obtain this...?


Even I had this doubt.
But some of the more experienced people on this forum explained to me that if you are not claiming points for the experience, you will not be asked for any documentation regarding the work experience.

May be some one who has gone through this process can explain..

If you are not claiming points for past work experience, do you need to submit experience letters or salary slips etc for this?


----------



## ALIPA

Happybets said:


> Hi guys,
> Can someone help pls? I want to upload form 80 but there is no link in my appln recommending it. How do I do it?
> Thanks


Hi mate, Did you tried the option "attach documents" on the upper right hand side on the screen when you login to your application? You should be able to upload from there.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Tejil said:


> HEllo MAxthwolf
> 
> can you pl highlight on what is this self declaration,,n from where can one obtain this...?


Please note that you can claim only for work exp which is full time and not part time.

Also note that you are not supposed to provide any document for something which you are not claiming..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Happybets said:


> Form 80 is reqd for all applicants above 18 years. It requires all details of education, employment for last 10 years and also all travel details. A lengthy form to fill and I suggest you start getting the details at least so as to avoid any mistakes when u need to actually upload. The new form80 has 'design 04/14' at the footer. So use that one as it is the latest.


Do note that the recent form 80 which had 30yrs of residential details be provided has been revoked and old form80 with just 10years of past residential details is to be used.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ALIPA said:


> Hi mate, Did you tried the option "attach documents" on the upper right hand side on the screen when you login to your application? You should be able to upload from there.


This is the best way to upload docs actually!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Santhosh.15

Nishant Dundas said:


> Do note that the recent form 80 which had 30yrs of residential details be provided has been revoked and old form80 with just 10years of past residential details is to be used.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishanth

I uploaded one with 30 years, do i.need to upload new one again ?

Also, Form 80 was submitted for my wife, do i still need to upload Form 1221?? 

Thanks for your help.

Santhosh


----------



## Alnaibii

Nishant Dundas said:


> Please note that you can claim only for work exp which is full time and not part time.


I beg to differ - DIBP states that Skilled experience is counted for more than 20 hours/week.


----------



## VidyaS

umair236 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I didn't see any 190 grant for last several days. Is it that quota is over or Noone from this forum applied for 190.
> 
> I have been seeing some posts mentioning about wait till July, please update


Don't worry my friend, there are a lot of members waiting for 190 visa. Refer this sheet for details Visa Tracker Sheet http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub

Regards,


----------



## bravehart

*Granted *

After a long time...i got the mail yesterday ...189 Granted.
Thanks a lot to Saathiya and others from this forum who helped me in various phases of the application.


----------



## cancerianlrules

bravehart said:


> After a long time...i got the mail yesterday ...189 Granted.
> Thanks a lot to Saathiya and others from this forum who helped me in various phases of the application.


Congrats mate!!


----------



## karnavidyut

bravehart said:


> After a long time...i got the mail yesterday ...189 Granted.
> Thanks a lot to Saathiya and others from this forum who helped me in various phases of the application.


Congrats mate! Wish you all the best for the next phase of your journey


----------



## muco14

bravehart said:


> After a long time...i got the mail yesterday ...189 Granted.
> Thanks a lot to Saathiya and others from this forum who helped me in various phases of the application.


grats man!!

It took you fairly less time to get Visa after lodgement!


----------



## Santhosh.15

bravehart said:


> After a long time...i got the mail yesterday ...189 Granted.
> Thanks a lot to Saathiya and others from this forum who helped me in various phases of the application.


Congrats braveheart.

Party time....

Santhosh


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi mates..just need some clarification.

If a person gets grant 190 for WA...does it means that he should travel directly to Perth after several breaks while travelling....or can he travel to a different place like sydney or melbourne etc from here and from there can he move to the mentioned state after few days......bcoz if they want us to come directly to mention state then when we dont know anyone in that place hard to find accomadation and all....so please help ur suggestions....


----------



## mamunvega

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi mates..just need some clarification.
> 
> If a person gets grant 190 for WA...does it means that he should travel directly to Perth after several breaks while travelling....or can he travel to a different place like sydney or melbourne etc from here and from there can he move to the mentioned state after few days......bcoz if they want us to come directly to mention state then when we dont know anyone in that place hard to find accomadation and all....so please help ur suggestions....


. ...it doesn't matter mate as long as he enters Australia...


----------



## Alnaibii

The agreement is to settle in the above mentioned state. You can travel to Sydney or Melbourne before.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

battulas78 said:


> Hi Nishanth
> 
> I uploaded one with 30 years, do i.need to upload new one again ?
> 
> Also, Form 80 was submitted for my wife, do i still need to upload Form 1221??
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Santhosh


Nopes.
Those who have uploaded it are also okay.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## gkkumar

bravehart said:


> After a long time...i got the mail yesterday ...189 Granted.
> Thanks a lot to Saathiya and others from this forum who helped me in various phases of the application.


Congrats !!


----------



## accountantt

*medical check frontload*

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to this forum. I've seen people frontloading their medical check here and there in this forum. It would be great if someone explained to me how to or provide me with a link to the info.

Many thanks


----------



## anish13

accountantt said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I've seen people frontloading their medical check here and there in this forum. It would be great if someone explained to me how to or provide me with a link to the info.
> 
> Many thanks


Hello,

Once you pay the visa fees, the link to upload PCC and Medicals come up in your immi account. All the best for your visa application.

Thanks
Anish


----------



## visakar

Congrats



bravehart said:


> After a long time...i got the mail yesterday ...189 Granted.
> Thanks a lot to Saathiya and others from this forum who helped me in various phases of the application.


----------



## Faisal.aiub

*Form 80*

Hello All,

As an applicant of 189 i filled up form 80 and put my wife info in there. Now do i need to fill up form 80 again for my wife separately?

Thanks
faisal


----------



## tambarus

Faisal.aiub said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As an applicant of 189 i filled up form 80 and put my wife info in there. Now do i need to fill up form 80 again for my wife separately?
> 
> Thanks
> faisal


Yes. You need to fill up form 80 seperately for spouse as well as all applicants above 18 years as I understand.


----------



## Faisal.aiub

tambarus said:


> Yes. You need to fill up form 80 seperately for spouse as well as all applicants above 18 years as I understand.


thanks mate.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Faisal.aiub said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As an applicant of 189 i filled up form 80 and put my wife info in there. Now do i need to fill up form 80 again for my wife separately?
> 
> Thanks
> faisal


Yes.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Faisal.aiub

Nishant Dundas said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


thanks mate


----------



## Faisal.aiub

hello guys,

besides form 80 are there any other forms to upload for 189?

regards,


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Faisal.aiub said:


> hello guys,
> 
> besides form 80 are there any other forms to upload for 189?
> 
> regards,


Form 1221 for spouse

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Faisal.aiub

nishant dundas said:


> form 1221 for spouse
> 
> sent from my nexus 7 using expat forum


form 1221 also for me?


----------



## zameer.ise

Faisal.aiub said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As an applicant of 189 i filled up form 80 and put my wife info in there. Now do i need to fill up form 80 again for my wife separately?
> 
> Thanks
> faisal


If she is co-applicant then you need fill her Form80 as well.

All the Best !!!!


----------



## smmuneeb

Hi,

Is there someone who applied for NSW 190 Visa and submitted all his documents (PCC/Med) in the month of Feb/Mar 2014?

Whats the status of Visa grant for them?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

*PCC Query*

Hi all,

Me and my husband had got our PCC's last November2013. 
Currently in the process of lodging visa. Want to know if this PCC will be acceptable or should we get PCC only after lodging the application?

Thank u


----------



## smmuneeb

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Me and my husband had got our PCC's last November2013.
> Currently in the process of lodging visa. Want to know if this PCC will be acceptable or should we get PCC only after lodging the application?
> 
> Thank u


It depends on the expiry/validity of your PCC. Once you lodge visa CO will be assigned in 6 weeks and processing of documents will require another 4 weeks. So it should be valid till next 10Weeks atleast.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

smmuneeb said:


> It depends on the expiry/validity of your PCC. Once you lodge visa CO will be assigned in 6 weeks and processing of documents will require another 4 weeks. So it should be valid till next 10Weeks atleast.


In the PCC issued to us we only have date issued which is 21st November. No mention of validity ...is it by default one year?


----------



## smmuneeb

ToAustralia2013 said:


> In the PCC issued to us we only have date issued which is 21st November. No mention of validity ...is it by default one year?


Not sure about India.

In UAE its 2 Months and in Pakistan its 6 months. For most countries its 6 months. And it has to be mentioned. Try to make a new one with a clause "This certificate is valid for the next 6 month from data of issue".


----------



## Waqarali20005

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Me and my husband had got our PCC's last November2013.
> Currently in the process of lodging visa. Want to know if this PCC will be acceptable or should we get PCC only after lodging the application?
> 
> Thank u


PCC is generally valid for one year as stated by DIBP... and Initial entry date is set within this time frme, so you can opt to have a new pcc at a later stage of visa processing or your CO will tell you if new pcc is required...


----------



## md1122

Hello Everyone,

I have applied to the 189 visa since January 2013 then in March 2013 i got the CO asking for additional documents which included the Form 80 and PCC then after this i knew from the CO that my application went for external checks and i kept waiting for about a year until March 2014 where the CO requested the medicals, i performed the medicals and i can see through the eMedical that they are completed and sent and also in the immiaccount i see "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
and all the documents status are Received.
I have been waiting for around 2 month since the medicals were sent and until now i did not receive anything from the CO
Can someone please advice or share his thoughts regarding my situation and what could be possibly happening to be still waiting for 2 month since medicals are sent.

Thanks. 

Anyone ?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Waqarali20005 said:


> PCC is generally valid for one year as stated by DIBP... and Initial entry date is set within this time frme, so you can opt to have a new pcc at a later stage of visa processing or your CO will tell you if new pcc is required...


Thank you for the response! Will proceed accordingly..


----------



## Leb

md1122 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have applied to the 189 visa since January 2013 then in March 2013 i got the CO asking for additional documents which included the Form 80 and PCC then after this i knew from the CO that my application went for external checks and i kept waiting for about a year until March 2014 where the CO requested the medicals, i performed the medicals and i can see through the eMedical that they are completed and sent and also in the immiaccount i see "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> and all the documents status are Received.
> I have been waiting for around 2 month since the medicals were sent and until now i did not receive anything from the CO
> Can someone please advice or share his thoughts regarding my situation and what could be possibly happening to be still waiting for 2 month since medicals are sent.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Anyone ?


Dear MD1122,

Did Adelaide Team 13 contacted you?


----------



## keerthisimha

Hi guy, I am lil worried cause I have applied for assessment on 16 dec but I still haven't got any update on my assessment result. Is there a way to know the status of assessment?


----------



## chiku2006

bravehart said:


> After a long time...i got the mail yesterday ...189 Granted.
> Thanks a lot to Saathiya and others from this forum who helped me in various phases of the application.


Congrats Bravehart !!!

All the best mate and have a wonderful life in australia!!


----------



## lovebt

*Assessement*



keerthisimha said:


> Hi guy, I am lil worried cause I have applied for assessment on 16 dec but I still haven't got any update on my assessment result. Is there a way to know the status of assessment?


Where have you applied for Assessement? ACS or Vetassess?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

*Relevant Employment Section*

Hi All,

In the visa application form while entering employment details, I have a slight confusion - ACS has assessed as below :
1. Trainee Engineer : July 2005 to Dec 2006 - not suitable
2. Lead software engineer : Jan 2007 - July 2013.. Suitable but relevant only after Jan 2011 ( 4 yrs deducted)

Now my question is in the employment section of visa application should I state the complete experience in pt.2 as relevant? Or should I mention only from Feb 2011

Right below the same for number of years I select 0-3


----------



## Santhosh.15

keerthisimha said:


> Hi guy, I am lil worried cause I have applied for assessment on 16 dec but I still haven't got any update on my assessment result. Is there a way to know the status of assessment?


...


----------



## Santhosh.15

keerthisimha said:


> Hi guy, I am lil worried cause I have applied for assessment on 16 dec but I still haven't got any update on my assessment result. Is there a way to know the status of assessment?


Hi

Who is your assessing body and What is your occupation code ??

Santhosh


----------



## chiku2006

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Who


----------



## Santhosh.15

chiku2006 said:


> Niceone LOL


Buddy

That was mistakenly sent while i typing on my phone, i immediately edited. 

Appreciate if you can also edit your message as i do not want to hurt anyone, and it appears that member is new and not known to us much to take in a lighter manner.

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## chiku2006

battulas78 said:


> Buddy
> 
> That was mistakenly sent while i typing on my phone, i immediately edited.
> 
> Appreciate if you can also edit your message as i do not want to hurt anyone, and it appears that member is new and not known to us much to take in a lighter manner.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


Done !!


----------



## Santhosh.15

chiku2006 said:


> Done !!


Cool Chiku !!

Been following your posts buddy, i guess you had CO allocated on 28th Apr. I am unable to see signature, have you uploaded all docs mate ?? Anything pending, apart from grant mail ofcourse.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## chiku2006

battulas78 said:


> Cool Chiku !!
> 
> Been following your posts buddy, i guess you had CO allocated on 28th Apr. I am unable to see signature, have you uploaded all docs mate ?? Anything pending, apart from grant mail ofcourse.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


Everything has been front loaded for the CO's perusal. .. lets see how much time they will take to send the golden mail.


----------



## kavith

Hi,

Could you please let me know

1. What is form 80
2. Where can i get it.

I talked to several people who got the grant in feb. None of them has submitted form 80.


----------



## Santhosh.15

chiku2006 said:


> Everything has been front loaded for the CO's perusal. .. lets see how much time they will take to send the golden mail.


Oh good. Wishing you speedy grant mate.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## chiku2006

battulas78 said:


> Oh good. Wishing you speedy grant mate.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks Buddy !!


----------



## Santhosh.15

kavith said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please let me know
> 
> 1. What is form 80
> 2. Where can i get it.
> 
> I talked to several people who got the grant in feb. None of them has submitted form 80.


Hi

You can google FORM 80 mate. It is really that simple.

It captures your history since such as, education, employment, addresses and family details. Does take a while to complete hence advisable to start working on it ASAP.

Yes, i do know few recieved grants without submitting Form 80, but those numbers are few and afar. Most CO's asks for this.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## AuzLover

bravehart said:


> After a long time...i got the mail yesterday ...189 Granted.
> Thanks a lot to Saathiya and others from this forum who helped me in various phases of the application.


Congratulations braveheart!


----------



## deepshi

Hi,
My last date of applying for VISA is 9th May 2014. When I am filling my VISA application, I see that IELTS Score for spouse needs to be entered. IELTS Results for my spouse will be declared on 7th May but TRF number for IELTS can be seen only in the hard copy of the result which comes 2-3 days after the results are declared. What should I do in this case ??

Also, if I have not claimed partner points, is it mandatory to upload spouse's educational and employment details


----------



## bond_bhai

deepshi said:


> Hi,
> My last date of applying for VISA is 9th May 2014. When I am filling my VISA application, I see that IELTS Score for spouse needs to be entered. IELTS Results for my spouse will be declared on 7th May but TRF number for IELTS can be seen only in the hard copy of the result which comes 2-3 days after the results are declared. What should I do in this case ??
> 
> Also, if I have not claimed partner points, is it mandatory to upload spouse's educational and employment details


If you have not claimed points, it should be ok. Its only an evidence for her English, so it should be fine to upload the results later.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Faisal.aiub said:


> form 1221 also for me?


Only for spouse

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## bu_usa

ToAustralia2013 said:


> In the PCC issued to us we only have date issued which is 21st November. No mention of validity ...is it by default one year?


Generally speaking, PCCs are valid for 6 months, however DIAC will be ok for a period of 1 year. So if you have done in NOV'13 then you are good until Nov'14.


----------



## md1122

Leb said:


> Dear MD1122,
> 
> Did Adelaide Team 13 contacted you?


Dear Leb,

The last time they contact me was in February when they send the request to perform medical but since March until now (2 month) no one contacted me again...


----------



## SS70011005

abrao115 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum,
> I have been working in Australia from past 2.5 years. I have 5 years total experience as electrical data maintenance engineer. As per my joining letter ( when I joined in India) and my offer letter (when I moved to Australia they gave it) my designation is GIS engineer and in my 457 visa accepted letter my designation is Electrical drafts person, but some of my roles (40-60%)are matching with software engineer (for ex. duties mentioned in offer letter are matching with SE) though my designation is GIS engineer.
> Recently I have approached global Consultency as I was not aware of this forum at that moment, they have given the reply as I can apply for PR under 189 as a software engineer.
> 1.My doubt is am I eligible to apply for PR under soft ware engineer as I can not get reference letter from my company as SE
> 2. If I will apply for skills assessment under software engineer, will it be a problem for me or my company while verification.
> At present I have only 45 points excluding experience( age30(>32years),qualification15 (MCA))
> 3. My self and my wife(we just got married last month, she just completed B. Tech) got 6 in each module in IELTS. So for IELTS am I able to claim 5 points or not. ( I read in this forum we can get 5 points for 6 band in IELTS).
> 4. Am I able claim points for my spouse as she has not joined in job yet. If not please provide the information how can I get points for my spouse.
> 
> If my self and my spouse both will get 5,5point for ielts my points will be 55. So I can try for state sponsorship to meet required 60points criteria or else I will sit and prepare for 7 band in ielts, if in case my experience will be not considered by ACS as SE. (Any how I will go for skills assessment after I will be received ur suggestions).
> 
> Thanks you all for your patience to read this big story.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your suggestions in advance..


Hi Buddy,

Here's what I think on your application for 189.

1.My doubt is am I eligible to apply for PR under soft ware engineer as I can not get reference letter from my company as SE *You can apply for it, provided you meet any of the KRAs of the job description *
2. If I will apply for skills assessment under software engineer, will it be a problem for me or my company while verification. *In case of verification, I don't see that there will be a problem but just make sure that the KRAs for your GIS Engineer (written on your company's letter head have KRAs mentioned that are applicable for job description of Software Engineer)*
At present I have only 45 points excluding experience( age30(>32years),qualification15 (MCA)) *If you score 7 each in IELTS then you'll get 10 points for English*
3. My self and my wife(we just got married last month, she just completed B. Tech) got 6 in each module in IELTS. So for IELTS am I able to claim 5 points or not. ( I read in this forum we can get 5 points for 6 band in IELTS). *No, IELTS of 6 means ZERO points*
4. Am I able claim points for my spouse as she has not joined in job yet. If not please provide the information how can I get points for my spouse. *Your wife doesn't need to show job unless her assessment requirement clearly states it, I guess ACS requires work experience too for assessment for software engineer. I leave to ACS assessed members for more help on this.*

Overall, I think you should be able to make it as your work experience too will add points (5 in case of 3 years and 10 in case of 5 years). This makes your points 60 or 65 (With experience and 7 each for IELTS).

Good luck.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

Hello everyone,

I have query. I am in process of uploading documents. I am aware that the upload is limited to 60 ducments. Is it 30 each or i can upload like 40 docs for primary applicant and 20 for the secondary?


----------



## mainak

niveditanwr3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have query. I am in process of uploading documents. I am aware that the upload is limited to 60 ducments. Is it 30 each or i can upload like 40 docs for primary applicant and 20 for the secondary?


60 each applicant... so 120 total for you and your other half


----------



## froggles

bravehart said:


> After a long time...i got the mail yesterday ...189 Granted. Thanks a lot to Saathiya and others from this forum who helped me in various phases of the application.


Congrats mate 

Good luck with your future plans !


----------



## pooja.lohkane

Hi,

i wnted to know abt Job scenario for the dependent?I am the primary applicant after i get my visa i wil start searchin for a job and same would be for my husband. my query is does he have to get his ACS done to find a job.?

Thanks,
Pooja


----------



## froggles

tambarus said:


> Yes. You need to fill up form 80 seperately for spouse as well as all applicants above 18 years as I understand.


My case officer hasn't asked for the form 80 yet do i need to do one ?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi,
> 
> i wnted to know abt Job scenario for the dependent?I am the primary applicant after i get my visa i wil start searchin for a job and same would be for my husband. my query is does he have to get his ACS done to find a job.?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pooja


No.
Dependant does not have to fulfill any conditions for any job.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## pooja.lohkane

Nishant Dundas said:


> No.
> Dependant does not have to fulfill any conditions for any job.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Ok Great Thanks !!


----------



## mainak

froggles said:


> My case officer hasn't asked for the form 80 yet do i need to do one ?


Form 80 is not asked for all. It mainly depends on your native country. Usually UK and EU citizens are not requested with form 80.


----------



## froggles

ToAustralia2013 said:


> In the PCC issued to us we only have date issued which is 21st November. No mention of validity ...is it by default one year?


My uk one is valid for a year !! I have to enter aus before the 24 th of jan 2015 . But I'm still waiting the visa grant so time is ticking !!


----------



## ALIPA

deepshi said:


> Hi,
> My last date of applying for VISA is 9th May 2014. When I am filling my VISA application, I see that IELTS Score for spouse needs to be entered. IELTS Results for my spouse will be declared on 7th May but TRF number for IELTS can be seen only in the hard copy of the result which comes 2-3 days after the results are declared. What should I do in this case ??
> 
> Also, if I have not claimed partner points, is it mandatory to upload spouse's educational and employment details


Hi, After your application lodged, then you got time until CO allocated to upload docs. Suggest to upload at earliest. Co allocation for 189 takes minimum 4 weeks from the details I saw so far. So no problem. For ex: still im not done with uploading docs after lodge. Hope to finish on tomorrow.


----------



## Pame

mainak said:


> 60 each applicant... so 120 total for you and your other half


Hi,

Sorry to differ, but as per my knowledge u can upload a total of 60 documents only. 

Please confirm it.

Regards


----------



## Leb

md1122 said:


> Dear Leb,
> 
> The last time they contact me was in February when they send the request to perform medical but since March until now (2 month) no one contacted me again...


Dear md1122,

My case officer from team 7 however I was contacted from Team 13 who requested more information to close the gaps (even the summer gaps b/w two consecutive academic year), if you have the same case then welcome to the club as the process will take more time than usual to whoever contacted by this team; otherwise get ready to get the grant soon.

Good Luck.


----------



## mainak

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to differ, but as per my knowledge u can upload a total of 60 documents only.
> 
> Please confirm it.
> 
> Regards


Official guideline: Attach documents to an online application

For ready reference, snippet attached...


----------



## chiku2006

Leb said:


> Dear md1122,
> 
> My case officer from team 7 however I was contacted from Team 13 who requested more information to close the gaps (even the summer gaps b/w two consecutive academic year), if you have the same case then welcome to the club as the process will take more time than usual to whoever contacted by this team; otherwise get ready to get the grant soon.
> 
> Good Luck.


It has been observed lately that in most of the cases CO teams have been from Adelaide, is there a reason for that?? Is it related to SS??


----------



## Pame

mainak said:


> Official guideline: Attach documents to an online application
> 
> For ready reference, snippet attached...


Hi,

Thanks for the attachment. But, how I read is that,

For a partner visa : Total of 60 documents, per applicant 

For Skilled migration visa: A total of 60 documents

Hence, for visa 189 and 190, only a total of 60 documents each less than a 5 mb is allowed.

Regards


----------



## mainak

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the attachment. But, how I read is that,
> 
> For a partner visa : Total of 60 documents, per applicant
> 
> For Skilled migration visa: A total of 60 documents
> 
> Hence, for visa 189 and 190, only a total of 60 documents each less than a 5 mb is allowed.
> 
> Regards


Actually you sound right, me also thinking same after re-reading the link. But I heard multiple people in this forum reporting that it is 60 per applicant. Also, there is one type named 'application' along with 'skilled migration' - what is that?

Let some family person reply - I can't say further as my case is single applicant..


----------



## Pame

mainak said:


> Actually you sound right, me also thinking same after re-reading the link. But I heard multiple people in this forum reporting that it is 60 per applicant. Also, there is one type named 'application' along with 'skilled migration' - what is that?
> 
> Let some family person reply - I can't say further as my case is single applicant..


I applied as a family of 3 and a total of only 60 documents were allowed. 

Not so sure of others, any way thanks.


----------



## anish13

Guys,

I have a question with respect to medicals. what are the grounds of rejection on basis of a medical test? i mean what do the DIAC see in the medical results which might be the cause of a rejection


----------



## mamunvega

hello guyz,
after logging onto my immiaccount, in the application summary part, i can see In Progress...but while i click on the action button and comes a new full window...it says...processing...why there is different messages?? any idea?

regards

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## _shel

anish13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a question with respect to medicals. what are the grounds of rejection on basis of a medical test? i mean what do the DIAC see in the medical results which might be the cause of a rejection


 There is not a list of banned conditions. It is based on the cost to Australia in health care, welfare, education and social care as a result if any medical condition or disability. 

If you do not need lots of expensive treatment, can work and wont need welfare. Wont need additional support in school (for children) and wont need social care support OR that what you need would not be drastically expensive. You will get your visa. 

For example, I have epilepsy and have had brain surgery. I will need medication for the rest of my life. Though I am educated and have worked since leaving uni, no reason why that will not continue. I got my visa fine, though with an extra, wait while the medical officers made a decision.


----------



## froggles

mainak said:


> Form 80 is not asked for all. It mainly depends on your native country. Usually UK and EU citizens are not requested with form 80.


Thanks for that I won't worry about that then !!


----------



## Leb

chiku2006 said:


> It has been observed lately that in most of the cases CO teams have been from Adelaide, is there a reason for that?? Is it related to SS??


I don't think so. 

Ok another one and a half hour the show will start. Let's see how are the lucky ones for this monday. 
I wish the best for all including myself offcourse. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## _shel

mainak said:


> Form 80 is not asked for all. It mainly depends on your native country. Usually UK and EU citizens are not requested with form 80.


 That is rubbish. I applied for Hubbys citizenship, tourist visa, Temp Spouse Visa, Child dependent visa, Permanent Spouse visa and had to fill up form 80 for each of us for each application. I was requested it 3 times in total for my spouse visa alone. 

We're all British, hubby now also Australian, never lived anywhere else apart from the UK. Mt son was only 9 months old at the time and he needed it! 

People always assumes British and some EU citizens dont get asked for them and dont get security checked. They do, all the time. Its just an easier process to be checked because of the close working relationship of the countries and internal processes in place in them.


----------



## Alnaibii

Leb said:


> Ok another one and a half hour the show will start.


But it is only 6.00 in the morning. Don't they start at 9.00? So at least 3 hours (including morning coffee)


----------



## Santhosh.15

_shel said:


> That is rubbish. I applied for Hubbys citizenship, tourist visa, Temp Spouse Visa, Child dependent visa, Permanent Spouse visa and had to fill up form 80 for each of us for each application. I was requested it 3 times in total for my spouse visa alone.
> 
> We're all British, hubby now also Australian, never lived anywhere else apart from the UK. Mt son was only 9 months old at the time and he needed it!
> 
> People always assumes British and some EU citizens dont get asked for them and dont get security checked. They do, all the time. Its just an easier process to be checked because of the close working relationship of the countries and internal processes in place in them.


Never seen my friend Shel so agitated. Something got his/her nerves.


----------



## Alnaibii

_shel said:


> My son was only 9 months old at the time and he needed it!


Wouldn't you say that asking Form 80 for a baby is a little bit extreme?


----------



## _shel

Alnaibii said:


> Wouldn't you say that asking Form 80 for a baby is a little bit extreme?


 Yes, where on earth could he have been or got up to at 9 months of age that could be of any concern? They're crazy I tell you


----------



## froggles

Good luck tonight everybody waiting for a grant !!


----------



## Nasim_Kamal

Hi Everyone,

I applied 190. Got the Co. He send me HapID. Tried to do the eMedical got this massage.

A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry

So I emailed my CO, told me to contact Health Strategy. Did that got an automated reply. Still waiting for actual reply. In perth thingking if it is possible to do the Medical in paper based application. Anyone knows about that... Thanks for all the help.....


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Nasim_Kamal said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied 190. Got the Co. He send me HapID. Tried to do the eMedical got this massage.
> 
> A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry
> 
> So I emailed my CO, told me to contact Health Strategy. Did that got an automated reply. Still waiting for actual reply. In perth thingking if it is possible to do the Medical in paper based application. Anyone knows about that... Thanks for all the help.....


When did u applied the visa?


----------



## chiku2006

froggles said:


> Good luck tonight everybody waiting for a grant !!


Yeah All the best guys !!


----------



## Aus189visa

Nasim_Kamal said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied 190. Got the Co. He send me HapID. Tried to do the eMedical got this massage.
> 
> A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry
> 
> So I emailed my CO, told me to contact Health Strategy. Did that got an automated reply. Still waiting for actual reply. In perth thingking if it is possible to do the Medical in paper based application. Anyone knows about that... Thanks for all the help.....




When you click on 'Organise your Health Examinations' link, take the HAP ID from the address bar and check whether its the one you received from your CO. 

Then directly goto emedical client and complete the declarations and take the referral letter. I did the same and going for medicals today .


----------



## Pothik

With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.

Alhamdulillah.


----------



## Aus189visa

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.




Congrats Pothik ! All the best in Australia !


----------



## chiku2006

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.


Great way to start the week!! All the best my friend!!

Was it 189 or 190?


----------



## gkkumar

chiku2006 said:


> Great way to start the week!! All the best my friend!!
> 
> Was it 189 or 190?


Congratulations Pothik !!! 

Chiku, its 189


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Form 80- do we have to provide adders proofs for all addresses mentioned?


----------



## mainak

_shel said:


> That is rubbish. I applied for Hubbys citizenship, tourist visa, Temp Spouse Visa, Child dependent visa, Permanent Spouse visa and had to fill up form 80 for each of us for each application. I was requested it 3 times in total for my spouse visa alone.
> 
> We're all British, hubby now also Australian, never lived anywhere else apart from the UK. Mt son was only 9 months old at the time and he needed it!
> 
> People always assumes British and some EU citizens dont get asked for them and dont get security checked. They do, all the time. Its just an easier process to be checked because of the close working relationship of the countries and internal processes in place in them.


*Usually* -> that does not mean UK/EU/US citizens will never face the request of form 80.

Usually - people from India are not faced not 'external checks' -> but that's too not a guaranteed situation and can be referred


----------



## visitkangaroos

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.


Congrats Pothik. 

Can you please share your CO's initials and the team your CO belongs to?


----------



## Nasim_Kamal

king_of_the_ring said:


> when did u applied the visa?


27/02/2014


----------



## Nasim_Kamal

Aus189visa said:


> When you click on 'Organise your Health Examinations' link, take the HAP ID from the address bar and check whether its the one you received from your CO.
> 
> Then directly goto emedical client and complete the declarations and take the referral letter. I did the same and going for medicals today .


Yes its the same. But it doesnt work. 

Organise your Health Examinations Links says
Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.

eMedical client says
A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry

Really dont know what to do?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Nasim: R u done with meds ?


----------



## Nasim_Kamal

king_of_the_ring said:


> nasim: R u done with meds ?


no. I am stuck. I mean i have to contact health strategy again may be.


----------



## VidyaS

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Form 80- do we have to provide adders proofs for all addresses mentioned?


Not required.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

VidyaS said:


> Not required.


Thank u Vidya! All the best to you and wish you a speedy grant!


----------



## visakar

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.


Congratulation. Party time.


----------



## Leb

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.


Congratulations!!!!!!! Pray for us to get the grants.


----------



## manmvk

smmuneeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there someone who applied for NSW 190 Visa and submitted all his documents (PCC/Med) in the month of Feb/Mar 2014?
> 
> Whats the status of Visa grant for them?


Yes friend!. We applied on Feb 18th and completed MED/PCC on 5th of March. Form 80 is pending. Still in the Immiaccount its showing "In Progress" with modified date as same as Feb 18. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## knightsword

Leb said:


> Dear md1122,
> 
> My case officer from team 7 however I was contacted from Team 13 who requested more information to close the gaps (even the summer gaps b/w two consecutive academic year), if you have the same case then welcome to the club as the process will take more time than usual to whoever contacted by this team; otherwise get ready to get the grant soon.
> 
> Good Luck.


I was also contacted by Team 13 and asked the same questions. How do you know that it will take more time once our applications are processed by this team. What is the team's role? Is that pre-assessment?


----------



## Leb

knightsword said:


> I was also contacted by Team 13 and asked the same questions. How do you know that it will take more time once our applications are processed by this team. What is the team's role? Is that pre-assessment?


Team 13 are not the ones to process the applications for some selected applicants but the CO is definitely from other teams. Their job is to complete the file and close all gaps in addition to Cap and Cease. All the people I know who were contacted by this team are saying that their processes take longer than usual... I hope I am mistaken.


----------



## Badri

Hi everyone,

I got an invitation from immigration Australia, now I have to apply for VISA. I have a valid passport but my wife name is not included in my passport. My wife does not have a passport, we are still in the process of getting it. 

My question is, do I have to give both of us (me & my wife) passport details while applying for VISA? 

Please advise me, my last date to apply for visa is 27 June 2014.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AuzLover

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.


Congrats Pothik!


----------



## keerthisimha

battulas78 said:


> Hi Who is your assessing body and What is your occupation code ?? Santhosh


Engineers Australia. I have applied for Mechanical Engg


----------



## _shel

mainak said:


> *Usually* -> that does not mean UK/EU/US citizens will never face the request of form 80.
> 
> Usually - people from India are not faced not 'external checks' -> but that's too not a guaranteed situation and can be referred


usually - definition of usually


1. *Commonly* encountered, experienced, or observed:
2. *Regularly* or customarily used:
3. In *conformity* with regular practice

It is not usual at all. Its usual for most applicants from all countries to have to fill it. 

How many British expats are you chatting with on expat forum which is more commonly frequented by Indian, Pakistani and Asian expats? 

All those I chat with elsewhere are asked for it. It is *unusual* however for a baby to be requested it as in my case.


----------



## Badri

Can someone please reply for my post.


----------



## Alnaibii

Badri said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got an invitation from immigration Australia, now I have to apply for VISA. I have a valid passport but my wife name is not included in my passport. My wife does not have a passport, we are still in the process of getting it.
> 
> My question is, do I have to give both of us (me & my wife) passport details while applying for VISA?
> 
> Please advise me, my last date to apply for visa is 27 June 2014.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, you need all applicants passport details.


----------



## Badri

Thank you Alnaibii


----------



## lovetosmack

Badri said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got an invitation from immigration Australia, now I have to apply for VISA. I have a valid passport but my wife name is not included in my passport. My wife does not have a passport, we are still in the process of getting it.
> 
> My question is, do I have to give both of us (me & my wife) passport details while applying for VISA?
> 
> Please advise me, my last date to apply for visa is 27 June 2014.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes. No matter what, you need passports ready to apply for the Visa.

You might not need to have the Spouse's name added right away for lodging your Visa application, but most of the times you will have to do it for obtaining PCC if you are in India. So, you can lodge the visa once you get your wife's passport ready and then go through the process of adding your spouse's name in your passport post-lodging.


----------



## AuzLover

Badri said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got an invitation from immigration Australia, now I have to apply for VISA. I have a valid passport but my wife name is not included in my passport. My wife does not have a passport, we are still in the process of getting it.
> 
> My question is, do I have to give both of us (me & my wife) passport details while applying for VISA?
> 
> Please advise me, my last date to apply for visa is 27 June 2014.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


you may give current passport details and apply. when you get the new passport submit that along with Form 929 - Change of address/passport details


----------



## jojojojo

hi everyone!

I just finished my medical exams for 189 visa onshore in Medibank today as I intended to frontload everything before my CO allocation occurs. I used the organize my health exams link in my immiaccount.

I'm just wondering:

1.) Am I supposed to upload anything to my immiaccount as proof that I've completed my health exams?

2.) Does the health evidence requirement in the immiaccount list update itself once medibank uploads the results online?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Santhosh.15

Pothik said:


> With a grace of Allah I have been GRANTED the visa.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.


Congrats Pothik.

Party time.....


----------



## knightsword

Leb said:


> Team 13 are not the ones to process the applications for some selected applicants but the CO is definitely from other teams. Their job is to complete the file and close all gaps in addition to Cap and Cease. All the people I know who were contacted by this team are saying that their processes take longer than usual... I hope I am mistaken.


Thanks. Do you know anyone who already get visa grant after being contacted by team 13 and what is the longest case so far? I am applying for 190 and still waiting ......


----------



## smartamrit

Hi,

When filling 189 visa, I forgot to mention two of my workplaces when adding work history of 10 years.

Now when i filling up the form 80, i cannot escape those work as it will create gap which i need to explain if not provided.

What option should i do, either fill form 1023 to correct the mistake or leave as it is and fill form 80 with all details including those two workplace history.

Any advice guys?


----------



## Ahmed79

*Wife pregnancy after medical call*

Dear All,

I am new to this forum and have a query. I would be thankful if someone could guide me....

My wife lodged an application for 189 visa in march 2013 and after a year now in April 2014 we got medical and PCC request from our CO. But few days after that we came to know that my wife is pregnant so we consulted doctor and she advised not to go for x ray at-least in the 1st trimester. So we had our family medical exam except her xray. 

We have uploaded the PCC and medical (except her xray) and asked CO if he could give us time till mid of June to have the x ray of my wife.

The problem now is that we got reply from a different CO and he just replied thanks for documents and update.

This is quite unclear confusing for us now as he did not guide us what to do....
If we take risk and go for x ray in June then we r not sure if he would grant us visa immediately so we may have our new baby delivered in Australia...as my wife wont be able to travel after October (being dec her due date)

Or if we should wait till the delivery and add the new born in the application...then are there any chances of rejection due to long duration???

Please help.


----------



## huzefa85

Ahmed79 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have a query. I would be thankful if someone could guide me....
> 
> My wife lodged an application for 189 visa in march 2013 and after a year now in April 2014 we got medical and PCC request from our CO. But few days after that we came to know that my wife is pregnant so we consulted doctor and she advised not to go for x ray at-least in the 1st trimester. So we had our family medical exam except her xray.
> 
> We have uploaded the PCC and medical (except her xray) and asked CO if he could give us time till mid of June to have the x ray of my wife.
> 
> The problem now is that we got reply from a different CO and he just replied thanks for documents and update.
> 
> This is quite unclear confusing for us now as he did not guide us what to do....
> If we take risk and go for x ray in June then we r not sure if he would grant us visa immediately so we may have our new baby delivered in Australia...as my wife wont be able to travel after October (being dec her due date)
> 
> Or if we should wait till the delivery and add the new born in the application...then are there any chances of rejection due to long duration???
> 
> Please help.


Congrats on the good news 

My agent had told me about one such case, where the spouse was pregnant and could not go through the medical. They had written a mail to the CO explaining the situation, and the CO suggested to keep the spouse medical on hold (All other documents were submitted). The grant was on hold till then.
Once the delivery was done, spouse went through the medical and then they got the grant.* I am not sure*, but they added the baby to the application too. If you put a separate application, this new application grant will take additional 10-12 months.

I would suggest to mail to the CO, explain the situation, and ask him, if u can add the baby to the application after delivery.

Also, let us know, what was your date of visa lodgement. Add your timelines to the signature, so that it can help others in the forum too.


----------



## rajemailid

Hurray.... got a 189 direct grant from Team8. Its awesome feeling... Thanks to everyone who posted so many details in this forum which helped me to prepare my application and also keep myself calm  as I was little anxious and keep checking immiaccount atleast 4-5 times a day.

Its been a year since I started my dream of getting a 189 grant.. initially I thought I just need to send one form and visit an embassy for seal. Then after reading messages in forum I could unravel the multiple steps required....and took one at a time and got the final result today.

To me the challenges were ...
1. IELTS (took 6 times to reach 7 in all). Initially underestimated the evaluation.
2. Paying visa fees (Could not find a bank to help pay the fees thru online). At the end got help from ICICI using a instant card with FD linked. DIBP is blacklisted in ICICI so I have to request them to remove the blacklisting of DIBP and confirmed them that it s a Oz govt department thru multiple web-links. Also confirmed them that if DIBP is not a fraud company  and agree to take any liability then they agree for removing them for 15 min. 
3. Medical officers/doctors in ELBIT in Bangalore.. they are so rude & irritating. Entire event was very tense. At one point I feel like cancelling the visa... thank god I kept my patience.

BTW..just a few days back my Vic nomination was successful and I got 190 invite. Double luck comes after lot of patience... 

Wishing all 189ers good luck...


----------



## SS70011005

rajemailid said:


> Hurray.... got a 189 direct grant from Team8. Its awesome feeling... Thanks to everyone who posted so many details in this forum which helped me to prepare my application and also keep myself calm  as I was little anxious and keep checking immiaccount atleast 4-5 times a day.
> 
> Its been a year since I started my dream of getting a 189 grant.. initially I thought I just need to send one form and visit an embassy for seal. Then after reading messages in forum I could unravel the multiple steps required....and took one at a time and got the final result today.
> 
> To me the challenges were ...
> 1. IELTS (took 6 times to reach 7 in all). Initially underestimated the evaluation.
> 2. Paying visa fees (Could not find a bank to help pay the fees thru online). At the end got help from ICICI using a instant card with FD linked. DIBP is blacklisted in ICICI so I have to request them to remove the blacklisting of DIBP and confirmed them that it s a Oz govt department thru multiple web-links. Also confirmed them that if DIBP is not a fraud company  and agree to take any liability then they agree for removing them for 15 min.
> 3. Medical officers/doctors in ELBIT in Bangalore.. they are so rude & irritating. Entire event was very tense. At one point I feel like cancelling the visa... thank god I kept my patience.
> 
> BTW..just a few days back my Vic nomination was successful and I got 190 invite. Double luck comes after lot of patience...
> 
> Wishing all 189ers good luck...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Indian_Guy

My agent called me just now and said I have got the grant. However, he will forward me the email later as he is not in office... Not celebrating till I see the email. CO was from team 8. Initials - KR


----------



## chiku2006

Indian_Guy said:


> My agent called me just now and said I have got the grant. However, he will forward me the email later as he is not in office... Not celebrating till I see the email. CO was from team 8. Initials - KR


Wow awesome dude!!

Have a rocking aussie life man !!


----------



## arvindramana

*Visa tracker sheet*

Guys please remove the filters when you close the sheet. many times, it takes a while to figure out what filters have been applied. We should not risk the data being lost.


----------



## chiku2006

rajemailid said:


> Hurray.... got a 189 direct grant from Team8. Its awesome feeling... Thanks to everyone who posted so many details in this forum which helped me to prepare my application and also keep myself calm  as I was little anxious and keep checking immiaccount atleast 4-5 times a day.
> 
> Its been a year since I started my dream of getting a 189 grant.. initially I thought I just need to send one form and visit an embassy for seal. Then after reading messages in forum I could unravel the multiple steps required....and took one at a time and got the final result today.
> 
> To me the challenges were ...
> 1. IELTS (took 6 times to reach 7 in all). Initially underestimated the evaluation.
> 2. Paying visa fees (Could not find a bank to help pay the fees thru online). At the end got help from ICICI using a instant card with FD linked. DIBP is blacklisted in ICICI so I have to request them to remove the blacklisting of DIBP and confirmed them that it s a Oz govt department thru multiple web-links. Also confirmed them that if DIBP is not a fraud company  and agree to take any liability then they agree for removing them for 15 min.
> 3. Medical officers/doctors in ELBIT in Bangalore.. they are so rude & irritating. Entire event was very tense. At one point I feel like cancelling the visa... thank god I kept my patience.
> 
> BTW..just a few days back my Vic nomination was successful and I got 190 invite. Double luck comes after lot of patience...
> 
> Wishing all 189ers good luck...


You are one lucky man, direct grant in flat 2 weeks... WTF man !!

Have a blast man!


----------



## Indian_Guy

rajemailid said:


> Hurray.... got a 189 direct grant from Team8. Its awesome feeling... Thanks to everyone who posted so many details in this forum which helped me to prepare my application and also keep myself calm  as I was little anxious and keep checking immiaccount atleast 4-5 times a day.
> 
> Its been a year since I started my dream of getting a 189 grant.. initially I thought I just need to send one form and visit an embassy for seal. Then after reading messages in forum I could unravel the multiple steps required....and took one at a time and got the final result today.
> 
> To me the challenges were ...
> 1. IELTS (took 6 times to reach 7 in all). Initially underestimated the evaluation.
> 2. Paying visa fees (Could not find a bank to help pay the fees thru online). At the end got help from ICICI using a instant card with FD linked. DIBP is blacklisted in ICICI so I have to request them to remove the blacklisting of DIBP and confirmed them that it s a Oz govt department thru multiple web-links. Also confirmed them that if DIBP is not a fraud company  and agree to take any liability then they agree for removing them for 15 min.
> 3. Medical officers/doctors in ELBIT in Bangalore.. they are so rude & irritating. Entire event was very tense. At one point I feel like cancelling the visa... thank god I kept my patience.
> 
> BTW..just a few days back my Vic nomination was successful and I got 190 invite. Double luck comes after lot of patience...
> 
> Wishing all 189ers good luck...


Congrats Man! What are your CO's initials?


----------



## huzefa85

rajemailid said:


> Hurray.... got a 189 direct grant from Team8. Its awesome feeling... Thanks to everyone who posted so many details in this forum which helped me to prepare my application and also keep myself calm  as I was little anxious and keep checking immiaccount atleast 4-5 times a day.
> 
> Its been a year since I started my dream of getting a 189 grant.. initially I thought I just need to send one form and visit an embassy for seal. Then after reading messages in forum I could unravel the multiple steps required....and took one at a time and got the final result today.
> 
> To me the challenges were ...
> 1. IELTS (took 6 times to reach 7 in all). Initially underestimated the evaluation.
> 2. Paying visa fees (Could not find a bank to help pay the fees thru online). At the end got help from ICICI using a instant card with FD linked. DIBP is blacklisted in ICICI so I have to request them to remove the blacklisting of DIBP and confirmed them that it s a Oz govt department thru multiple web-links. Also confirmed them that if DIBP is not a fraud company  and agree to take any liability then they agree for removing them for 15 min.
> 3. Medical officers/doctors in ELBIT in Bangalore.. they are so rude & irritating. Entire event was very tense. At one point I feel like cancelling the visa... thank god I kept my patience.
> 
> BTW..just a few days back my Vic nomination was successful and I got 190 invite. Double luck comes after lot of patience...
> 
> Wishing all 189ers good luck...


Congrats Rajemailid 
Have a rocking life in Australia 

Your signature states you got invite on 10 april, visa lodged on 19 april and docs front loaded on 19 march. I am bit confused


----------



## rajemailid

Thanks... Actually I've uploaded all of the docs(including medicals) except PCC on 19-mar. So its good to see a direct grant...

To be precise today morning I read the top most email which says.. u r EOI has been removed from skillselect .... I got the shock of my life... then after few emails down I saw the grant email to rejoice.

Good luck to all ... hopefully Team8 gets their hand in ur application as well. As they have a good track record of direct grant 



chiku2006 said:


> You are one lucky man, direct grant in flat 2 weeks... WTF man !!
> 
> Have a blast man!


----------



## rajemailid

Indian_Guy said:


> Congrats Man! What are your CO's initials?


its JN


----------



## rajemailid

huzefa85 said:


> Congrats Rajemailid
> Have a rocking life in Australia
> 
> Your signature states you got invite on 10 april, visa lodged on 19 april and docs front loaded on 19 march. I am bit confused



Sorry. Updated my signature here. invite is on 10/mar, visa on 19/mar docs on 19/mar.

261312 : ACS 22/10/13 - +Ve: IELTS-7; SS Vic: 70pts,Applied :20/02/2014, Result: +Ve & 190 Invited (28/04/14); 189 EOI:22/01/14 Invited:10/3/14 Visa Lodged: 19/3/14 Med: 17/3/14 Docs Front loaded : 19/3/14 PCC: 11/4/14 DIRECT GRANT:5/5/14


----------



## AuzLover

rajemailid said:


> Hurray.... got a 189 direct grant from Team8. Its awesome feeling... Thanks to everyone who posted so many details in this forum which helped me to prepare my application and also keep myself calm  as I was little anxious and keep checking immiaccount atleast 4-5 times a day.
> 
> Its been a year since I started my dream of getting a 189 grant.. initially I thought I just need to send one form and visit an embassy for seal. Then after reading messages in forum I could unravel the multiple steps required....and took one at a time and got the final result today.
> 
> To me the challenges were ...
> 1. IELTS (took 6 times to reach 7 in all). Initially underestimated the evaluation.
> 2. Paying visa fees (Could not find a bank to help pay the fees thru online). At the end got help from ICICI using a instant card with FD linked. DIBP is blacklisted in ICICI so I have to request them to remove the blacklisting of DIBP and confirmed them that it s a Oz govt department thru multiple web-links. Also confirmed them that if DIBP is not a fraud company  and agree to take any liability then they agree for removing them for 15 min.
> 3. Medical officers/doctors in ELBIT in Bangalore.. they are so rude & irritating. Entire event was very tense. At one point I feel like cancelling the visa... thank god I kept my patience.
> 
> BTW..just a few days back my Vic nomination was successful and I got 190 invite. Double luck comes after lot of patience...
> 
> Wishing all 189ers good luck...


Great to hear that rajemailid! Congrats, good luck in Oz :humble:


----------



## rainaharpreet

I hve filed visa application (190) on 11-apr-2014, Today got mail from skill select that my Eoi has been reomved. Is that normal.pls advise


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rajemailid said:


> Hurray.... got a 189 direct grant from Team8. Its awesome feeling... Thanks to everyone who posted so many details in this forum which helped me to prepare my application and also keep myself calm  as I was little anxious and keep checking immiaccount atleast 4-5 times a day.
> 
> Its been a year since I started my dream of getting a 189 grant.. initially I thought I just need to send one form and visit an embassy for seal. Then after reading messages in forum I could unravel the multiple steps required....and took one at a time and got the final result today.
> 
> To me the challenges were ...
> 1. IELTS (took 6 times to reach 7 in all). Initially underestimated the evaluation.
> 2. Paying visa fees (Could not find a bank to help pay the fees thru online). At the end got help from ICICI using a instant card with FD linked. DIBP is blacklisted in ICICI so I have to request them to remove the blacklisting of DIBP and confirmed them that it s a Oz govt department thru multiple web-links. Also confirmed them that if DIBP is not a fraud company  and agree to take any liability then they agree for removing them for 15 min.
> 3. Medical officers/doctors in ELBIT in Bangalore.. they are so rude & irritating. Entire event was very tense. At one point I feel like cancelling the visa... thank god I kept my patience.
> 
> BTW..just a few days back my Vic nomination was successful and I got 190 invite. Double luck comes after lot of patience...
> 
> Wishing all 189ers good luck...


Congrats pal!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rainaharpreet said:


> I hve filed visa application (190) on 11-apr-2014, Today got mail from skill select that my Eoi has been reomved. Is that normal.pls advise


IMO you get this mail when you have been granted the visa. Check your skillselect account thoroughly.


----------



## rainaharpreet

Sorry,by mistake i hve written Eoi has been removed but when l checked again it says your EOI is suspended. Pls advise.


----------



## mainak

rajemailid said:


> Hurray.... got a 189 direct grant from Team8. Its awesome feeling... Thanks to everyone who posted so many details in this forum which helped me to prepare my application and also keep myself calm  as I was little anxious and keep checking immiaccount atleast 4-5 times a day.
> 
> Its been a year since I started my dream of getting a 189 grant.. initially I thought I just need to send one form and visit an embassy for seal. Then after reading messages in forum I could unravel the multiple steps required....and took one at a time and got the final result today.
> 
> To me the challenges were ...
> 1. IELTS (took 6 times to reach 7 in all). Initially underestimated the evaluation.
> 2. Paying visa fees (Could not find a bank to help pay the fees thru online). At the end got help from ICICI using a instant card with FD linked. DIBP is blacklisted in ICICI so I have to request them to remove the blacklisting of DIBP and confirmed them that it s a Oz govt department thru multiple web-links. Also confirmed them that if DIBP is not a fraud company  and agree to take any liability then they agree for removing them for 15 min.
> 3. Medical officers/doctors in ELBIT in Bangalore.. they are so rude & irritating. Entire event was very tense. At one point I feel like cancelling the visa... thank god I kept my patience.
> 
> BTW..just a few days back my Vic nomination was successful and I got 190 invite. Double luck comes after lot of patience...
> 
> Wishing all 189ers good luck...


6 times IELTS - kudos to your spirit... Your example shall inspire many who are tired in this long journey...

A Big Congrats... Hit Hard Rock at our namma city


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Indian_Guy said:


> My agent called me just now and said I have got the grant. However, he will forward me the email later as he is not in office... Not celebrating till I see the email. CO was from team 8. Initials - KR


Congrats Mate! You had the same CO as mine!


----------



## rohit1_sharma

rajemailid said:


> Thanks... Actually I've uploaded all of the docs(including medicals) except PCC on 19-mar. So its good to see a direct grant...
> 
> To be precise today morning I read the top most email which says.. u r EOI has been removed from skillselect .... I got the shock of my life... then after few emails down I saw the grant email to rejoice.
> 
> Good luck to all ... hopefully Team8 gets their hand in ur application as well. As they have a good track record of direct grant


Congrats Rajemailid, Excellent news.


----------



## SS70011005

rainaharpreet said:


> I hve filed visa application (190) on 11-apr-2014, Today got mail from skill select that my Eoi has been reomved. Is that normal.pls advise


Perfectly normal. Your EOI gets removed as soon as you lodge your application.


----------



## AuzLover

mainak said:


> 6 times IELTS - kudos to your spirit... Your example shall inspire many who are tired in this long journey...
> 
> A Big Congrats... Hit Hard Rock at our namma city


Congratulate me too, i am in 2nd place with 5times.lol. each time I will get a 6.5 in one! when I was about to appear for 5th time i decided, i wont appear again for test if I fail in this. but to my luck I succeeded the fifth time


----------



## arung001

Nishant Dundas said:


> Form 1221 for spouse
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant,

Is this required for everyone or for any specific circumstances, to be uploaded if CO ask for this?

I went by the 189 checklist, I didn't find this on their checklist. Could you please clarify.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

Thanks,


----------



## Nishant Dundas

_shel said:


> That is rubbish. I applied for Hubbys citizenship, tourist visa, Temp Spouse Visa, Child dependent visa, Permanent Spouse visa and had to fill up form 80 for each of us for each application. I was requested it 3 times in total for my spouse visa alone.
> 
> We're all British, hubby now also Australian, never lived anywhere else apart from the UK. Mt son was only 9 months old at the time and he needed it!
> 
> People always assumes British and some EU citizens dont get asked for them and dont get security checked. They do, all the time. Its just an easier process to be checked because of the close working relationship of the countries and internal processes in place in them.


Yup you are right shel!!!!

But do cool down a bit, you might scare someone.
Hahaha

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

smartamrit said:


> Hi,
> 
> When filling 189 visa, I forgot to mention two of my workplaces when adding work history of 10 years.
> 
> Now when i filling up the form 80, i cannot escape those work as it will create gap which i need to explain if not provided.
> 
> What option should i do, either fill form 1023 to correct the mistake or leave as it is and fill form 80 with all details including those two workplace history.
> 
> Any advice guys?


You should notify of the error.
Even though you may not be claiming points for it

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Bluegum2012

*190 Visa|2013 Applicants*

Deal All, 

I know how agonizing the wait and wouldn't mind that important email on any given day. Hope we can share our highs and lows no matter what's in your/ours mind please cough up here. Spend a minute or two to update/create your signatures and subscribe to this thread. Hope we reach our goal soon.

Cheers!!


----------



## smartamrit

Nishant Dundas said:


> You should notify of the error.
> Even though you may not be claiming points for it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Which form do i need to submit to correct the mistake.


----------



## Happybets

rajemailid said:


> Thanks... Actually I've uploaded all of the docs(including medicals) except PCC on 19-mar. So its good to see a direct grant...
> 
> To be precise today morning I read the top most email which says.. u r EOI has been removed from skillselect .... I got the shock of my life... then after few emails down I saw the grant email to rejoice.
> 
> Good luck to all ... hopefully Team8 gets their hand in ur application as well. As they have a good track record of direct grant


Hearty congrats on your grant...
One question. .did u upload form 80 upfront as part of ur documents? 
Pls revert. Thanks


----------



## Happybets

Indian_Guy said:


> My agent called me just now and said I have got the grant. However, he will forward me the email later as he is not in office... Not celebrating till I see the email. CO was from team 8. Initials - KR


Hearty congrats on your grant. .. have a blast mate..


----------



## Nishant Dundas

smartamrit said:


> Which form do i need to submit to correct the mistake.


I think it is form 1023.
Do check on skillselect though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Hi guys!!

Finally CO allocated today.

Team 4
Adelaide
Initials: CB

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Finally CO allocated today.
> 
> Team 4
> Adelaide
> Initials: CB
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Congrats buddy, please share your timeline. .


----------



## Happybets

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Finally CO allocated today.
> 
> Team 4
> Adelaide
> Initials: CB
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Congrats. . You're a step closer to ur dream..


----------



## msaeed

Dear All,

I asked my CO to add my family members in my visa application and in return she has asked me to fill a credit card proforma PDF for paying there visa fee, now the first line of this form asks for the below details..

PLEASE QUOTE YOUR RECORD NUMBER: __________________________________
VISA APPLICANT’S FULL NAME: ____________________________________________

Kindly can some one elaborate what does Record Number means here..


----------



## tambarus

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Finally CO allocated today.
> 
> Team 4
> Adelaide
> Initials: CB
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Appreciate should you share your timelines as it's not visiable from handheld devices.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

tambarus said:


> Appreciate should you share your timelines as it's not visiable from handheld devices.


221111 (Accountant) |IELTS:8 |IPA (Skill assesment): Applied 10/10/13|Skills Assessment Recd: 05/11/2013| NSW SS Application: 12/11/2013 Recd Invite: 24/02/2014 applied for visa: 8/3/14 CO allocated on 5/5/14

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

msaeed said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I asked my CO to add my family members in my visa application and in return she has asked me to fill a credit card proforma PDF for paying there visa fee, now the first line of this form asks for the below details..
> 
> PLEASE QUOTE YOUR RECORD NUMBER: __________________________________
> VISA APPLICANT’S FULL NAME: ____________________________________________
> 
> Kindly can some one elaborate what does Record Number means here..


If am not mistaken, it would be your visa TRN number.
If am wrong, then please guide my forum friends.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## blackmarch

I have been waited for nearly a year and sometimes wonder ,whether I am making a Wise choice.
Spending $ and time waiting.


----------



## pooja.lohkane

*HDFC AUD Card*

any one who paid via HDFC AUD Card.?


----------



## Santhosh.15

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Finally CO allocated today.
> 
> Team 4
> Adelaide
> Initials: CB
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Congrats Nishanth.

Can you tell me when did you lodge for the benefit of people who access over phone. I am unable to see signature.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

pooja.lohkane said:


> any one who paid via HDFC AUD Card.?


Here i am. Paid thru HDFC AUD, actually my wife bought the card and gave details to Agent. Please shoot your questions, let me see if i can be of any help.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## lovetosmack

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Finally CO allocated today.
> 
> Team 4
> Adelaide
> Initials: CB
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Glad to see a NSW guy getting a CO. I'm happy for you already.


----------



## pooja.lohkane

battulas78 said:


> Here i am. Paid thru HDFC AUD, actually my wife bought the card and gave details to Agent. Please shoot your questions, let me see if i can be of any help.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


Does the card have multi currency ritten on it.?


----------



## sunnyboi

pooja.lohkane said:


> any one who paid via HDFC AUD Card.?


You are having a discussion in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html and want to have the same discussion here as well???! :doh:


----------



## pooja.lohkane

sunnyboi said:


> You are having a discussion in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html and want to have the same discussion here as well???! :doh:


Yes !!!


----------



## mainak

sunnyboi is right pooja
please dont mind
please dont duplicate or hijack a thread...


----------



## pooja.lohkane

mainak said:


> sunnyboi is right pooja
> please dont mind
> please dont duplicate or hijack a thread...


Sure not an issue!!


----------



## rajemailid

Happybets said:


> Hearty congrats on your grant...
> One question. .did u upload form 80 upfront as part of ur documents?
> Pls revert. Thanks


I have uploaded both old format and new form 80 (as the new format came just few weeks back after I uploaded old format). Also I've uploaded 1221 for both me and my wife.


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

hi in my immi account for wife no documentation related to 1221 is showing to upload (she is a main applicant in our 190 subclass visa application which we filed on 12th march) in my documentation it is showing is it mandatory to fill 1221? i have downloaded 1221 but lots of details which they r asking is irrelevant can u tell did it make difference should i go for 1221 form upload? this is our 8th week no CO allocated can any 1 guide for that also ?


----------



## Santhosh.15

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> hi in my immi account for wife no documentation related to 1221 is showing to upload (she is a main applicant in our 190 subclass visa application which we filed on 12th march) in my documentation it is showing is it mandatory to fill 1221? i have downloaded 1221 but lots of details which they r asking is irrelevant can u tell did it make difference should i go for 1221 form upload? this is our 8th week no CO allocated can any 1 guide for that also ?


My friend

Form 1221 is only for dependants not for primary application.

Yes, it is advisable to upload befrehand so that it can expedite process and better to be in all docs completed queue considering current trend in 190 subclass.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

What about case officer how long will it take we r in to 8th week for pcc our passport office is asking letter from co as 1 of the document required to get pcc cant wait more


----------



## Santhosh.15

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> What about case officer how long will it take we r in to 8th week for pcc our passport office is asking letter from co as 1 of the document required to get pcc cant wait more


My friend CO timeline is 8-10 weeks in general. Perhaps, you can call up DIBP in two weeks in case you are not contacted by CO requesting additional documents.

Santhosh


----------



## sunnydee

Guys,

I received below response from CO today after submitting final set of documents.

Did any one else get similar email ?

Looks like chances of getting grant in this year is pretty low.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dear xxxxx xxx,

Thank you for your email.

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.

Kind Regards 
xxx


----------



## jre05

sunnydee said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received below response from CO today after submitting final set of documents.
> 
> Did any one else get similar email ?
> 
> Looks like chances of getting grant in this year is pretty low.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Dear xxxxx xxx,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> Kind Regards
> xxx


Just off-topic and curious:

You want a grant/speedy grant/rejection? I only know that 489 FS is stopped and 489 normal also is experiencing a huge delay since last 5 months. Also, few cases in 190. 

But, as it is the year end, it is no surprising that there could be delay. If you've received an email from the CO, apparently, you will have to positively and enthusiastically wait (If I were you, I would do that, as it doesn't say a word about rejection/chances of rejection too).


----------



## Bangali_Oz

smartamrit said:


> Which form do i need to submit to correct the mistake.


If your circumstances got changed after visa lodge (Example Address change after application submission - which technically makes the information provided in the application incorrect), then you need to fill 1022.

If you solely want to correct an incorrect information Fill 1023.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bangali_Oz

Have few question to the guys got grant already - 
1) Is the grant email an automated email or sent by CO? 
2) What are the information that are included in it? 
3) What if help/information needed post grant, are CO approachable for that? 

Will appreciate your help on that


----------



## froggles

jre05 said:


> Just off-topic and curious: You want a grant/speedy grant/rejection? I only know that 489 FS is stopped and 489 normal also is experiencing a huge delay since last 5 months. Also, few cases in 190. But, as it is the year end, it is no surprising that there could be delay. If you've received an email from the CO, apparently, you will have to positively and enthusiastically wait (If I were you, I would do that, as it doesn't say a word about rejection/chances of rejection too).


I received the same email on the 17/03/14. I'm still waiting patiently !!! Good luck

qld SS 190 visa lodged 11/01/14 - Medical and PCC 24/01/14 - co 17/03/14 - waiting ??


----------



## froggles

Would you say getting a delay email is good news then ?

qld SS 190 visa lodged 11/01/14 - Medical and PCC 24/01/14 - co 17/03/14 - waiting ??


----------



## Bluegum2012

blackmarch said:


> I have been waited for nearly a year and sometimes wonder ,whether I am making a Wise choice.
> Spending $ and time waiting.


Hi blackmarch,

I think you wouldn't mind me asking, how come it took that long for you to submit your documents it's almost 4 months and I can imagine and nothing wrong in thinking those lines but just hang in there I strongly believe we could make before July.

Any update please keep posted and will do if I hear anything new.

Cheers.


----------



## rajforu86

Hi all

One of my friend is filing ACS and did his engg in Mechanical. So he needs to fill RPL form. Do anyone has the latest RPL form and share the same..would be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Raj


----------



## 'HM'

...


----------



## 'HM'

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Finally CO allocated today.
> 
> Team 4
> Adelaide
> Initials: CB
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


hey dats gud news, n did ur CO ask fr any docs or sumthin? i mean hw's the email plotted?


----------



## manueel

'HM' said:


> hey dats gud news, n did ur CO ask fr any docs or sumthin? i mean hw's the email plotted?


wow thats good news....But Nishant have u seen any grant for 190 NSW ..
thaxs 
RJ Manueel


----------



## manueel

wow thats good news....But Nishant have u seen any grant for 190 NSW ..
thaxs 
RJ Manueel


----------



## vikaspsharma

*EOI - 261112 - 18 Feb 2014*

Hi Gurus,

I submitted my EOI on 18 Feb 2014 for ICT System Analyst 261112 with 60 points.
Still not got any invite?

Anyone with same skillset got invite for EOI submitted in feb? 

thanks
VS


----------



## rajesh_puchi

*Need your valuable advice*

Dear friends,


I got the invitation from skill select to apply for 190 visa .I have a few questions to get advice from you all.

1. While filling Form 80 . Me and my need to fill the individual form or single form enough to give the details .

2.Still my wife First name in the passport is her father name. Am i need to change it to my name before apply PR or her father name is ok to proceed.


----------



## pyramid

I got invitation and applied for 190 but never got any request to fill form 80. Just wondering if i need to be worried about this?


----------



## manofsteel

rajemailid said:


> I have uploaded both old format and new form 80 (as the new format came just few weeks back after I uploaded old format). Also I've uploaded 1221 for both me and my wife.


Hi rajemailid, congratulations on your visa grant!

May I ask what visa class have you applied for? As I can see from your signature you were invited for 190 on 28/04 and for 189 on 10/03. As I understand an applicant will only get another invite if the first invite lapse which is after 2 months. Thanks


----------



## MaxTheWolf

hi guys

any idea how much time is it taking for subclass 189 to get CO allocated these days?


----------



## dk2014

Hey guys,

I got my grant this morning and thought I'll share my timeline with you lot.

Visa Type-189
Anzsco Code-221111 (Accountant General) 60pts
EOI-06/02/14
Invite-24/02/14
Lodged-28/03/14
CO Allocated- Unknown
Direct Grant-06/05/14

Good luck guys


----------



## Aus189visa

dk2014 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my grant this morning and thought I'll share my timeline with you lot.
> 
> Visa Type-189
> Anzsco Code-221111 (Accountant General) 60pts
> EOI-06/02/14
> Invite-24/02/14
> Lodged-28/03/14
> CO Allocated- Unknown
> Direct Grant-06/05/14
> 
> Good luck guys


Congrats dk2014. All the best in Australia.


----------



## chiku2006

dk2014 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my grant this morning and thought I'll share my timeline with you lot.
> 
> Visa Type-189
> Anzsco Code-221111 (Accountant General) 60pts
> EOI-06/02/14
> Invite-24/02/14
> Lodged-28/03/14
> CO Allocated- Unknown
> Direct Grant-06/05/14
> 
> Good luck guys


All the best mate !!


----------



## Aus189visa

Nasim_Kamal said:


> Yes its the same. But it doesnt work.
> 
> Organise your Health Examinations Links says
> Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.
> 
> eMedical client says
> A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry
> 
> Really dont know what to do?


It's not working now. Tats why I asked you to goto emedical directly. Google emedical Australia.


----------



## zameer.ise

dk2014 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my grant this morning and thought I'll share my timeline with you lot.
> 
> Visa Type-189
> Anzsco Code-221111 (Accountant General) 60pts
> EOI-06/02/14
> Invite-24/02/14
> Lodged-28/03/14
> CO Allocated- Unknown
> Direct Grant-06/05/14
> 
> Good luck guys


Congrats !!


----------



## mainak

dk2014 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my grant this morning and thought I'll share my timeline with you lot.
> 
> Visa Type-189
> Anzsco Code-221111 (Accountant General) 60pts
> EOI-06/02/14
> Invite-24/02/14
> Lodged-28/03/14
> CO Allocated- Unknown
> Direct Grant-06/05/14
> 
> Good luck guys


Another Direct Grant!!

189 surely on roll... Congrats mate


----------



## mainak

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi guys
> 
> any idea how much time is it taking for subclass 189 to get CO allocated these days?


Recent around 6 weeks as I see..


----------



## pyramid

Guys - what do you mean by "Direct Grant"...


----------



## Bangali_Oz

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi guys
> 
> any idea how much time is it taking for subclass 189 to get CO allocated these days?


I got in about 5 weeks in April.


----------



## Bangali_Oz

pyramid said:


> Guys - what do you mean by "Direct Grant"...


This means visa is granted without CO contacting the applicant at all.


----------



## mainak

pyramid said:


> Guys - what do you mean by "Direct Grant"...


It is referred in general to those scenarios when someone receives visa grant without having to interact with a case officer


----------



## Deepshikha

mainak said:


> Recent around 6 weeks as I see..


Maybe these timelines are for the lucky guys.. I have been waiting for more than 7 weeks now.. and heard nothing yet..  :help:


261313 | IELTS: 25 Sep 2013 7+ | ACS Applied: 16 Sep 2013 | ACS +ve: 12 Dec 2013| EOI submitted : 10/02/2014 (65 Points)| Invite: 10 Mar: Lodge:24th Mar| Docs: Front Loaded | CO ??? | Grant ???? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mainak

Deepshikha said:


> Maybe these timelines are for the lucky guys.. I have been waiting for more than 7 weeks now.. and heard nothing yet..  :help:
> 
> 
> 261313 | IELTS: 25 Sep 2013 7+ | ACS Applied: 16 Sep 2013 | ACS +ve: 12 Dec 2013| EOI submitted : 10/02/2014 (65 Points)| Invite: 10 Mar: Lodge:24th Mar| Docs: Front Loaded | CO ??? | Grant ???? :fingerscrossed:


may be the direct grant just around the corner for you... :fingerscrossed:

take rohit_sharma's example...


----------



## ykps

*help*

where can we see the CO details in the VISA form..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

dk2014 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my grant this morning and thought I'll share my timeline with you lot.
> 
> Visa Type-189
> Anzsco Code-221111 (Accountant General) 60pts
> EOI-06/02/14
> Invite-24/02/14
> Lodged-28/03/14
> CO Allocated- Unknown
> Direct Grant-06/05/14
> 
> Good luck guys


Congrats! 

My profile is exactly as yours except the dates!

Cheers!


----------



## mamunvega

it has been Seven weeks since i lodged my visa application with NSW SS. Anybody similar to that time line got any CO or any news...please guyz, update here, I am feeling too much worried nowadays....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## arung001

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> What about case officer how long will it take we r in to 8th week for pcc our passport office is asking letter from co as 1 of the document required to get pcc cant wait more



Even I had similar experience, where proof of Oz Visa application submission was asked for my Wife and not for me.

Why dont you give it a try by going to RPO again with application submission & Fee payment receipt as proof of Oz Visa application?? 

Cheers


----------



## MaxTheWolf

dk2014 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my grant this morning and thought I'll share my timeline with you lot.
> 
> Visa Type-189
> Anzsco Code-221111 (Accountant General) 60pts
> EOI-06/02/14
> Invite-24/02/14
> Lodged-28/03/14
> CO Allocated- Unknown
> Direct Grant-06/05/14
> 
> Good luck guys


Man you lodged your visa on 28th Mar and got the Direct Grant in 5 weeks flat! Awesome!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Bangali_Oz said:


> I got in about 5 weeks in April.


hi pal

these 5 weeks are from the date you paid visa fees, right?

Visa Lodged date is the date you pay visa fees, right?

In my case AUD 3520 for subclass 189 for single applicant.


----------



## samdam

vikaspsharma said:


> Hi Gurus,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 18 Feb 2014 for ICT System Analyst 261112 with 60 points.
> Still not got any invite?
> 
> Anyone with same skillset got invite for EOI submitted in feb?
> 
> thanks
> VS


Hi there's a seperate thread for this discussion 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club.html


----------



## Indian_Guy

Finally got the email. Grant email was sent to agent on 2nd... He sent it today. Would had been a good weekend party... this weekend now


----------



## SS70011005

Indian_Guy said:


> Finally got the email. Grant email was sent to agent on 2nd... He sent it today. Would had been a good weekend party... this weekend now


Congratulations!! and hats off to your patience!!!


----------



## samdam

Indian_Guy said:


> My agent called me just now and said I have got the grant. However, he will forward me the email later as he is not in office... Not celebrating till I see the email. CO was from team 8. Initials - KR


What your signature suggests is that it took almost five years for you to get the visa :shocked: ?  :whip: Correct me if i'm wrong!!


----------



## rajforu86

Indian_Guy said:


> Finally got the email. Grant email was sent to agent on 2nd... He sent it today. Would had been a good weekend party... this weekend now


Hi

Congratulations on your grant...can you please share your timeline?
Which visa 189 or 190?

Raj


----------



## sethra

Hi everybody,

I have received my invitation for 189 and now filling out the application on immi.au.
At the education step I got confused a bit. There is a question:
"Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?"

I know secondary means high school. Now since I completed it I selected yes. And now an ADD button appeared with columns:
Qualification
Institution name
Course name
Date from
Date to

Now I guess they want me to add my university courses one by one right? I mean really? 
I thought that I would add my transcript as an evidence so why do I need to add my courses here again? 

Am I doing somthing wrong here?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Indian_Guy

Yes 5 years. It was a 175 paper based application done in 2009.


----------



## chiku2006

Indian_Guy said:


> Finally got the email. Grant email was sent to agent on 2nd... He sent it today. Would had been a good weekend party... this weekend now


OMG... hats off to your patience dude!!!

Have a rocking / blasting life in australia. . God bless you my friend. 

You have set an example for all of us to be positive and patient in life!!


----------



## gkkumar

Indian_Guy said:


> Yes 5 years. It was a 175 paper based application done in 2009.


OMG - 5 years !! I believe the word "patience" does not really fit for you. It requires more than to be patient to achieve what you have. People here are getting frustrated, loosing their cool, disparaged for just a matter of days. 5 years is too too high !!! 

A Big Congratulations on your achievement !!! All the best for your new life in Australia !!!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

Indian_Guy said:


> Finally got the email. Grant email was sent to agent on 2nd... He sent it today. Would had been a good weekend party... this weekend now


Congrats buddy. It is never too late to party. Have a blast buddy.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## samdam

Indian_Guy said:


> Yes 5 years. It was a 175 paper based application done in 2009.


Hats off to your patience , definitely a good news for you? But this must be a one off case with a delay of this proportion  rest of us may get scared by that amount of delay! Anyway the subclass was different , so let's wait n pray and watch


----------



## cloudram

mainak said:


> Another Direct Grant!!
> 
> 189 surely on roll... Congrats mate


Hi,

Please clarify the term "Direct Grant".

I could not see the PCC/Medicals details.. Does this mean that for direct grants , there is no PCC and Medical required?

Regards
Cloudram


----------



## Indian_Guy

samdam said:


> Hats off to your patience , definitely a good news for you? But this must be a one off case with a delay of this proportion  rest of us may get scared by that amount of delay! Anyway the subclass was different , so let's wait n pray and watch


Lot of people with priority 5 are in the same boat.


----------



## Happybets

dk2014 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my grant this morning and thought I'll share my timeline with you lot.
> 
> Visa Type-189
> Anzsco Code-221111 (Accountant General) 60pts
> EOI-06/02/14
> Invite-24/02/14
> Lodged-28/03/14
> CO Allocated- Unknown
> Direct Grant-06/05/14
> 
> Good luck guys


Hi.. congrats on your grant.
Did you upload form 80 Upfront? Pl revert.
Thanks


----------



## Mattooose

Hi friends,
I am struggling to get a travel card from ICICI to pay my visa fee. They are insisting that I need to show the air ticket. Do you know any contact from ICICI in bangalore who can issue me the card ?

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## visitkangaroos

dk2014 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my grant this morning and thought I'll share my timeline with you lot.
> 
> Visa Type-189
> Anzsco Code-221111 (Accountant General) 60pts
> EOI-06/02/14
> Invite-24/02/14
> Lodged-28/03/14
> CO Allocated- Unknown
> Direct Grant-06/05/14
> 
> Good luck guys


Congrats dk.
Can you please share your CO initials and the team your CO belongs to?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Bangali_Oz said:


> Have few question to the guys got grant already -
> 1) Is the grant email an automated email or sent by CO?
> 2) What are the information that are included in it?
> 3) What if help/information needed post grant, are CO approachable for that?
> 
> Will appreciate your help on that


This page has all details for you:

Moving to Australia: After getting PR in Australia | Moving to Australia


----------



## visitkangaroos

Mattooose said:


> Hi friends,
> I am struggling to get a travel card from ICICI to pay my visa fee. They are insisting that I need to show the air ticket. Do you know any contact from ICICI in bangalore who can issue me the card ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose



Try ICICI Indiranagar branch. They should be able to help you.


----------



## Pothik

Indian_Guy said:


> Finally got the email. Grant email was sent to agent on 2nd... He sent it today. Would had been a good weekend party... this weekend now


Congrats


----------



## bhupen008

Dear Members , 

I need your help to guide me to choose the right stream of visa . Also, please let me know to have hope or not if I can apply. 

I have just got my Skill assessment and it is positive for 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst ) . 

I can claim the pfollowing points : 

Age : 30 

Degree : 15 

IELTS : 10 

State sponsorship ( ? ) = 10 

Total = 65 with state sponsorship.


My request is to guide me to do next . I got the result today . So I will start searching where I can still apply. 

I am bit sad as I could not claim points of work experience. 


Thanks in advance for help. 


Regards,
KUMAR


----------



## SS70011005

bhupen008 said:


> Dear Members ,
> 
> I need your help to guide me to choose the right stream of visa . Also, please let me know to have hope or not if I can apply.
> 
> I have just got my Skill assessment and it is positive for 261111 ( ICT Business Analyst ) .
> 
> I can claim the pfollowing points :
> 
> Age : 30
> 
> Degree : 15
> 
> IELTS : 10
> 
> State sponsorship ( ? ) = 10
> 
> Total = 65 with state sponsorship.
> 
> 
> My request is to guide me to do next . I got the result today . So I will start searching where I can still apply.
> 
> I am bit sad as I could not claim points of work experience.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for help.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> KUMAR


State sponsorship gives you 5 points. That makes your points 60. So 190 it is for you. But without work experience its very difficult to get nomination.


----------



## zameer.ise

Indian_Guy said:


> Finally got the email. Grant email was sent to agent on 2nd... He sent it today. Would had been a good weekend party... this weekend now


Congratulation and All The Best !!


----------



## gkkumar

SS70011005 said:


> State sponsorship gives you 5 points. That makes your points 60. So 190 it is for you. But without work experience its very difficult to get nomination.


Yes, SS gives you 5 points. Though difficult, we know guys who got SS without work experience. Just search the threads of this forum - you would get one thread dedicated to guys - who got visa without work experience.


----------



## gkkumar

dk2014 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my grant this morning and thought I'll share my timeline with you lot.
> 
> Visa Type-189
> Anzsco Code-221111 (Accountant General) 60pts
> EOI-06/02/14
> Invite-24/02/14
> Lodged-28/03/14
> CO Allocated- Unknown
> Direct Grant-06/05/14
> 
> Good luck guys


Congratulations !!


----------



## sunnyboi

Indian_Guy said:


> Finally got the email. Grant email was sent to agent on 2nd... He sent it today. Would had been a good weekend party... this weekend now


Hats off to your patience! I'm pretty sure a good story can be written about your 5 year wait. We can read it eating pop corn just like your cat  Hearty congratulations, my friend! Wishing you the very best


----------



## blackmarch

The first 2 months was waiting for CO and the booking with sata. The panel doctor from sata requested detailed medical report and the hospital took around 2 months to give us the report.


----------



## bhupen008

Thanks and it looks like ... difficult for me .


----------



## rajemailid

hello matooosee,
My recommendatiaon is that don't ask ICICI for travel card .. they give too much gyan and tire you.. I give a simple approach which I used to pay my visa fee...

if u have a icici account deposit an amount equivalent to your visa fee +
20% + charges. and ask for FD linked nstant credit card (take with you pan card and address proof). this will take 4 days to be activated. then you can make a payment for visa. at first the transaction will fail !!!! Don't worry this is normal because DIBP is a blacklisted entity according to ICICI. Be online for payment and call up ICICI and ask them to remove the black list for DIPB ...ICICI will remove all restriction for your card, then you can pay the visa fee.

Note:
The instant card will have credit limit of 80% of your FD amount. So thats the reason for 20% more to be added to FD amount.

For example:
For me total visa fee was around 7040 aud . I took FD for Rs.6L so that I get Rs.4.8L as credit limit. for 7040AUD = around Rs.3.8L + markupfee + txn charges = Rs. 4.2 L. 

After the txn is over and check to see u receive the receipt email in immiaccount. Then u can block the card and cancel it over phonebanking. Later you can go to bank and encash the balance the FD amount. ... they will subtract the txn amount and provide with the I went to the bank

Note: As you have one of the highest credit limit, you can call phone banking and blast them to remote DIBP from blacklist..and they cooly listen to you 




Mattooose said:


> Hi friends,
> I am struggling to get a travel card from ICICI to pay my visa fee. They are insisting that I need to show the air ticket. Do you know any contact from ICICI in bangalore who can issue me the card ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


----------



## rajemailid

all these and more info is available in another thread which discuss exclusively on methods to pay visa fees..

before visiting the bank, please call them and ask for availability of instant credit card. they always maintain very less inventory of these slow moving cards.




rajemailid said:


> hello matooosee,
> My recommendatiaon is that don't ask ICICI for travel card .. they give too much gyan and tire you.. I give a simple approach which I used to pay my visa fee...
> 
> if u have a icici account deposit an amount equivalent to your visa fee +
> 20% + charges. and ask for FD linked nstant credit card (take with you pan card and address proof). this will take 4 days to be activated. then you can make a payment for visa. at first the transaction will fail !!!! Don't worry this is normal because DIBP is a blacklisted entity according to ICICI. Be online for payment and call up ICICI and ask them to remove the black list for DIPB ...ICICI will remove all restriction for your card, then you can pay the visa fee.
> 
> Note:
> The instant card will have credit limit of 80% of your FD amount. So thats the reason for 20% more to be added to FD amount.
> 
> For example:
> For me total visa fee was around 7040 aud . I took FD for Rs.6L so that I get Rs.4.8L as credit limit. for 7040AUD = around Rs.3.8L + markupfee + txn charges = Rs. 4.2 L.
> 
> After the txn is over and check to see u receive the receipt email in immiaccount. Then u can block the card and cancel it over phonebanking. Later you can go to bank and encash the balance the FD amount. ... they will subtract the txn amount and provide with the I went to the bank
> 
> Note: As you have one of the highest credit limit, you can call phone banking and blast them to remote DIBP from blacklist..and they cooly listen to you


----------



## smartamrit

zameer.ise said:


> Congratulation and All The Best !!


Hello Zameer,

Have you been allocated CO yet. When can we expect CO who got invitation on 14 April 2014.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

rajemailid said:


> all these and more info is available in another thread which discuss exclusively on methods to pay visa fees..
> 
> before visiting the bank, please call them and ask for availability of instant credit card. they always maintain very less inventory of these slow moving cards.


Good info and quite tricky .

I just called Amex to increase my credit limit as I need to make a transaction. In 4 days they pumped up my limit to 6 lacs.  Guess my good track record worked there.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

A little late in wishing...but Hearty Congrats Braveheart ! Wish you all the best..


----------



## bdapplicant

Dear Friends, I need a help.
Do I need to fill up form 80 for myself only or i have to fill-up another one for my wife also.

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## ykps

Both need to fill up.


----------



## pooja.lohkane

*Invitation ID*

while filling the visa application der is Invitation ID where do i find this ID in the EOI Invite?


----------



## lovetosmack

pooja.lohkane said:


> while filling the visa application der is Invitation ID where do i find this ID in the EOI Invite?


Yes. Usually it gets auto-populated.


----------



## poohandbean

*How long does it take to clear referred medical?*

Hi guys,

I've been reading this thread everyday since I lodged my 190 application on Feb 14, 2014 and found it a great source of information and guidance.

I would like to ask about how long it would take to clear medical from a high risk country. My medical results were confirmed to be submitted to DIBP on March 17, 2014 but has not been cleared yet.

One friend of mine applied for 190 and got her visa a year ago told me that it took her 2 months to clear her medical. Is it a typical time duration?

Any information would be much appreciated.

Best 

poohandbean


----------



## ALIPA

bdapplicant said:


> Dear Friends, I need a help.
> Do I need to fill up form 80 for myself only or i have to fill-up another one for my wife also.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.


Yes. you need to fill for you and another one for your wife


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Pothik said:


> Congrats


Hi Pothik, got curious by your signature - y do u have 2 PCC's?


----------



## pooja.lohkane

lovetosmack said:


> Yes. Usually it gets auto-populated.


Thanks.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

smartamrit said:


> Hello Zameer,
> 
> Have you been allocated CO yet. When can we expect CO who got invitation on 14 April 2014.


CO allocation does not depend on date of invitation. Date of Visa Lodgement and subclass are more relevant.


----------



## dhawalswamy

Mattooose said:


> Hi friends,
> I am struggling to get a travel card from ICICI to pay my visa fee. They are insisting that I need to show the air ticket. Do you know any contact from ICICI in bangalore who can issue me the card ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose




you can apply for icicibank travel card online through icicibank.com

it asks only for passport. within 2 days of online application, card will be delivered at home and will be activated the same day. it also doesnt attract currency conversion charge of 4% on aud payment.

however to get this card, you should have an icicibank account and you need to make payment using netbanking. so if you or any of your relative/friend is having icici bank account, you can avail this opportunity. it is not necessary that card should be in your name. so even some other person's bank account can also be used to get card in his name.


----------



## Arunvas

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi Pothik, got curious by your signature - y do u have 2 PCC's?


Dear Friend, it is because the validity of his first PCC was expired by April 14; so he has got a new one by May 14


----------



## Chandra.M

bdapplicant said:


> Dear Friends, I need a help.
> Do I need to fill up form 80 for myself only or i have to fill-up another one for my wife also.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.



Any applicant over the age of 18 have to fill up Form 80. 

So you need to fill one for yourself and one seperate for your wife

Cheers,

Chandra


----------



## Bangali_Oz

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi pal
> 
> these 5 weeks are from the date you paid visa fees, right?
> 
> Visa Lodged date is the date you pay visa fees, right?
> 
> In my case AUD 3520 for subclass 189 for single applicant.


Yes .. I paid the Visa fees on 10-March, CO contacted me on 16-April asking for Medical and wife's functional English. By that time she was done with checking all my other docs. Luckily I have not been asked for the famous Form 80.


----------



## Bangali_Oz

poohandbean said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been reading this thread everyday since I lodged my 190 application on Feb 14, 2014 and found it a great source of information and guidance.
> 
> I would like to ask about how long it would take to clear medical from a high risk country. My medical results were confirmed to be submitted to DIBP on March 17, 2014 but has not been cleared yet.
> 
> One friend of mine applied for 190 and got her visa a year ago told me that it took her 2 months to clear her medical. Is it a typical time duration?
> 
> Any information would be much appreciated.
> 
> Best
> 
> poohandbean


I'm on the same boat, please update if you get to know anything from DIBP. However, I'm not sure how relevant is High/Low Risk in terms of Medical clearance. Our (Me + My Wife + Kid) medical was done in Seattle, USA and everything submitted on 18-April. My CO has confirmed, my wife's medical has been referred to MOC on 22-April. Waiting now ....


----------



## bondislacker

Hi Guys,

My visa was granted yesterday! No contact from the case officer whatsoever until yesterday...

Occupation: Aeronautical Engineer (233911)
IELTS average: 9
EOI Submitted: 8 Nov 2013 (65 points)
Invitation: 24 Mar
Visa lodged: 30 Mar
Visa granted: 6 May

Cheers all..


----------



## tambarus

bondislacker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday! No contact from the case officer whatsoever until yesterday...
> 
> Occupation: Aeronautical Engineer (233911)
> IELTS average: 9
> EOI Submitted: 8 Nov 2013 (65 points)
> Invitation: 24 Mar
> Visa lodged: 30 Mar
> Visa granted: 6 May
> 
> Cheers all..


Hey,

Congratulations bro! Have a great weekend blast ahead ...


----------



## gkkumar

bondislacker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday! No contact from the case officer whatsoever until yesterday...
> 
> Occupation: Aeronautical Engineer (233911)
> IELTS average: 9
> EOI Submitted: 8 Nov 2013 (65 points)
> Invitation: 24 Mar
> Visa lodged: 30 Mar
> Visa granted: 6 May
> 
> Cheers all..


Congratulations !! Enjoy the moment !!


----------



## manueel

Hey guys 
I m bit worried about occupation list which updated today..!!! There is no System Admin on list..!! What it means, Is it removed from SOL..,what happen those who already applied got a case officer ..!!!! Ooh god help me it's really painful..!!


----------



## Pame

manueel said:


> Hey guys
> I m bit worried about occupation list which updated today..!!! There is no System Admin on list..!! What it means, Is it removed from SOL..,what happen those who already applied got a case officer ..!!!! Ooh god help me it's really painful..!!


Hi

Dont even think of worry, if you have already lodged the visa. After lodging a visa ur job is to wait for grant and it has nothing to do with the sol. 

Regards


----------



## cancerianlrules

manueel said:


> Hey guys
> I m bit worried about occupation list which updated today..!!! There is no System Admin on list..!! What it means, Is it removed from SOL..,what happen those who already applied got a case officer ..!!!! Ooh god help me it's really painful..!!


NEW SOL for 2014 is available? where did you find the link?


----------



## manueel

https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/


----------



## Teddie

Hi Dear fellaz,

I have been a silent reader in this forum and I must say its been very useful. Thank y'all very much and I wish the rest of the fellas waiting -> *a speedy grant*!. My timeline below:

261112->261312 | 189 | ACS app/+ve: Aug 2013 -> Mar 23 (New Skilled assessment to change to developer programmer) | IELTS: August 3 | EOI sub: Aug 8 2013 | Invite: Mar 24 | Visa lodge: Mar 27 (uploaded all docs + PCC & Med) | CO: No contact | Grant: Direct Grant May 7


----------



## cancerianlrules

*!*



manueel said:


> https://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/



that is the skill select page dude! where is the link for the new list?

on the DIBP website its still the old list!


----------



## cancerianlrules

Teddie said:


> Hi Dear fellaz,
> 
> I have been a silent reader in this forum and I must say its been very useful. Thank y'all very much and I wish the rest of the fellas waiting -> *a speedy grant*!. My timeline below:
> 
> 261112->261312 | 189 | ACS app/+ve: Aug 2013 -> Mar 23 (New Skilled assessment to change to developer programmer) | IELTS: August 3 | EOI sub: Aug 8 2013 | Invite: Mar 24 | Visa lodge: Mar 27 (uploaded all docs + PCC & Med) | CO: No contact | Grant: Direct Grant May 7


Congratulations mate. Good luck!


----------



## Gandhara

*Occupation Ceilings updated minus CSOL occupations*

The Reports section of Skillselect shows updated occupation ceilings, but occupations from the CSOL have been removed. Now the ceilings reflect only the SOL. Not sure what is the significance of this change.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Gandhara said:


> The Reports section of Skillselect shows updated occupation ceilings, but occupations from the CSOL have been removed. Now the ceilings reflect only the SOL. Not sure what is the significance of this change.


This happened 2 months ago! No new list has been released, the occupation ceiling for each occupation is min. 1000 and the CSOL occupations are not included in the ceilings. This happened some time in March.


----------



## gkkumar

Teddie said:


> Hi Dear fellaz,
> 
> I have been a silent reader in this forum and I must say its been very useful. Thank y'all very much and I wish the rest of the fellas waiting -> *a speedy grant*!. My timeline below:
> 
> 261112->261312 | 189 | ACS app/+ve: Aug 2013 -> Mar 23 (New Skilled assessment to change to developer programmer) | IELTS: August 3 | EOI sub: Aug 8 2013 | Invite: Mar 24 | Visa lodge: Mar 27 (uploaded all docs + PCC & Med) | CO: No contact | Grant: Direct Grant May 7


Congos and all the best for your new life in Aus !!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

cancerianlrules said:


> This happened 2 months ago! No new list has been released, the occupation ceiling for each occupation is min. 1000 and the CSOL occupations are not included in the ceilings. This happened some time in March.


True, but reports tab had all occupations of sol and csol today the same have been changed. 

All the occupations which were listed in csol have been removed today.


----------



## chiku2006

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> True, but reports tab had all occupations of sol and csol today the same have been changed.
> 
> All the occupations which were listed in csol have been removed today.


Yes you are right and it is a sensible thing to do as well as CSOL professions had no relevance in the list after the removal of ceiling. ..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

bondislacker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday! No contact from the case officer whatsoever until yesterday...
> 
> Occupation: Aeronautical Engineer (233911)
> IELTS average: 9
> EOI Submitted: 8 Nov 2013 (65 points)
> Invitation: 24 Mar
> Visa lodged: 30 Mar
> Visa granted: 6 May
> 
> Cheers all..


Congrats!

What was your subclass?

Another grant in flat 5 weeks.


----------



## prseeker

bondislacker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday! No contact from the case officer whatsoever until yesterday...
> 
> Occupation: Aeronautical Engineer (233911)
> IELTS average: 9
> EOI Submitted: 8 Nov 2013 (65 points)
> Invitation: 24 Mar
> Visa lodged: 30 Mar
> Visa granted: 6 May
> 
> Cheers all..





Teddie said:


> Hi Dear fellaz,
> 
> I have been a silent reader in this forum and I must say its been very useful. Thank y'all very much and I wish the rest of the fellas waiting -> *a speedy grant*!. My timeline below:
> 
> 261112->261312 | 189 | ACS app/+ve: Aug 2013 -> Mar 23 (New Skilled assessment to change to developer programmer) | IELTS: August 3 | EOI sub: Aug 8 2013 | Invite: Mar 24 | Visa lodge: Mar 27 (uploaded all docs + PCC & Med) | CO: No contact | Grant: Direct Grant May 7


Congrats Guys , Have fun . Best of luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

i think there is a confusion going on around here regarding form 80. when i lodged my application i was not ASKED for form 80 for my spouse. rather i have to submit it for myself only and for my souse there is a form called 1221. that is actually a miniature of form 80 with some details struck off. you have to submit it for secondary applicants


----------



## preeti88

Hello members,

I am a Chemical engineer with 6 years of work experience and 2008 pass out. My IELTS score is 8 and I am planning to apply for skills assessment to Engineers Australia. I came across this list of flagged occupations and Chemical engineer was listed there.
I really want some suggestions whether I should apply for assessment or wait till July for the new list.

Please suggest....really tensed...!!


----------



## _shel

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> i think there is a confusion going on around here regarding form 80. when i lodged my application i was not ASKED for form 80 for my spouse. rather i have to submit it for myself only and for my souse there is a form called 1221. that is actually a miniature of form 80 with some details struck off. you have to submit it for secondary applicants


 Not necessarily true. CO can and does frequently ask for form 80 for all secondary applicants. Depends on CO and the dependent.


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

I am a bit worried as I lodged the visa approx 7 weeks before and haven't got the CO allocated yet.
Seeing the current trend where I can see the CO's getting allocated in 5-6 weeks, is making me more curious about the delay. 

I understand that there is nothing apart from waiting that I can do.. but any suggestions will be appreciated.


189 | 261311 | IELTS 7th Sep 2013 | ACS Application - 12th Sept 2013 |
ACS Positive - 12 Dec 2013 | EOI - 2 Feb 2014 (65 points)| Invitation Date - 10 Mar 2014 | Visa Lodge - 24th Mar 2014 | Medicals 24th March 2014 | PCC 1 March 2014 | CO ??| Grant ??


----------



## chiku2006

_shel said:


> Not necessarily true. CO can and does frequently ask for form 80 for all secondary applicants. Depends on CO and the dependent.


Its entirely upto the CO and varies from one case to the another...


----------



## prseeker

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a bit worried as I lodged the visa approx 7 weeks before and haven't got the CO allocated yet.
> Seeing the current trend where I can see the CO's getting allocated in 5-6 weeks, is making me more curious about the delay.
> 
> I understand that there is nothing apart from waiting that I can do.. but any suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 189 | 261311 | IELTS 7th Sep 2013 | ACS Application - 12th Sept 2013 |
> ACS Positive - 12 Dec 2013 | EOI - 2 Feb 2014 (65 points)| Invitation Date - 10 Mar 2014 | Visa Lodge - 24th Mar 2014 | Medicals 24th March 2014 | PCC 1 March 2014 | CO ??| Grant ??


Hi , 

Are you an onshore applicant ? If you have front loaded all the documents , you may receive a direct grant . Lot of people here were never contacted by CO and got a direct grant . 
You can contact DIBP and ask for an update after 8 weeks of Visa filing . Till that time meditation , yoga light excerise and couple of pints of chilled beer can also help 

Best of luck , keep us posted.

Regards 
PD


----------



## lovetosmack

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a bit worried as I lodged the visa approx 7 weeks before and haven't got the CO allocated yet.
> Seeing the current trend where I can see the CO's getting allocated in 5-6 weeks, is making me more curious about the delay.
> 
> I understand that there is nothing apart from waiting that I can do.. but any suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 189 | 261311 | IELTS 7th Sep 2013 | ACS Application - 12th Sept 2013 |
> ACS Positive - 12 Dec 2013 | EOI - 2 Feb 2014 (65 points)| Invitation Date - 10 Mar 2014 | Visa Lodge - 24th Mar 2014 | Medicals 24th March 2014 | PCC 1 March 2014 | CO ??| Grant ??


Same stats as you, someone got the CO. You might want to check the expiry date of his Meds / PCC to see if that's why he got a CO. :roll:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5483.html#post3835305


----------



## Deepshikha

prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Are you an onshore applicant ? If you have front loaded all the documents , you may receive a direct grant . Lot of people here were never contacted by CO and got a direct grant .
> You can contact DIBP and ask for an update after 8 weeks of Visa filing . Till that time meditation , yoga light excerise and couple of pints of chilled beer can also help
> 
> Best of luck , keep us posted.
> 
> Regards
> PD


yes, I am an onshore applicant. I have front loaded all the documents. And yes as suggested that is what I am doing.. waiting and waiting.. every email in inbox looks like a mail from DIBP :bored::smash::spy:


----------



## huzefa85

Deepshikha said:


> yes, I am an onshore applicant. I have front loaded all the documents. And yes as suggested that is what I am doing.. waiting and waiting.. every email in inbox looks like a mail from DIBP :bored::smash::spy:


People who have applied in the same week as yours have started to get their grants. Your grant is also around the corner. 
So relax, maybe by this week or start of next week you will have the golden letter


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

Anyone here applied for US PCC from Dubai . Any ideas how long it takes to reach you once it is sent from FBI side .

Regards 
PD


----------



## huzefa85

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Anyone here applied for US PCC from Dubai . Any ideas how long it takes to reach you once it is sent from FBI side .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Hi Prseeker,

I see from your signature, you have lodged visa on 21st Mar. Did you get Co allocated yet ? Any contact from CO .. ?


----------



## sunnyboi

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a bit worried as I lodged the visa approx 7 weeks before and haven't got the CO allocated yet.
> Seeing the current trend where I can see the CO's getting allocated in 5-6 weeks, is making me more curious about the delay.
> 
> I understand that there is nothing apart from waiting that I can do.. but any suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 189 | 261311 | IELTS 7th Sep 2013 | ACS Application - 12th Sept 2013 |
> ACS Positive - 12 Dec 2013 | EOI - 2 Feb 2014 (65 points)| Invitation Date - 10 Mar 2014 | Visa Lodge - 24th Mar 2014 | Medicals 24th March 2014 | PCC 1 March 2014 | CO ??| Grant ??


Same here. Difference of just 4 days though. I guess we'll have to wait it out. BTW, are you an onshore applicant?


----------



## prseeker

huzefa85 said:


> Hi Prseeker,
> 
> I see from your signature, you have lodged visa on 21st Mar. Did you get Co allocated yet ? Any contact from CO .. ?


Hi , 

No CO allocated yet . But I still need to upload my India and US PCC . 

Regards 
PD


----------



## huzefa85

prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> No CO allocated yet . But I still need to upload my India and US PCC .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Ok.
Best of luck, wish you a speedy grant


----------



## prseeker

huzefa85 said:


> Ok.
> Best of luck, wish you a speedy grant


Thanks bro , wish you the same .


----------



## Bangali_Oz

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Anyone here applied for US PCC from Dubai . Any ideas how long it takes to reach you once it is sent from FBI side .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Not sure about application from Dubai. However, as per FBI website FBI starts processing any fingerprint after about a month of receiving it. The same happened in my case (FBI PCC from within USA itself). I believe you should add a postal time to/from Dubai with a month and do a guestimate. Usually FBI PCC is pretty streamlined, so don't worry. They also have a helpline (mentioned in their website), you may contact in case of abnormal delay.


----------



## poohandbean

Bangali_Oz said:


> I'm on the same boat, please update if you get to know anything from DIBP. However, I'm not sure how relevant is High/Low Risk in terms of Medical clearance. Our (Me + My Wife + Kid) medical was done in Seattle, USA and everything submitted on 18-April. My CO has confirmed, my wife's medical has been referred to MOC on 22-April. Waiting now ....


Hi,

Thanks for replying.

By the way, this morning I received an email from my CO asking me to pay for VAC2, the charge for my husband's functional English. This means that our medicals have just been cleared.

We do not have any serious medical conditions but I guess medicals from certain countries will automatically be referred to a MOC.

I'm released now that we can finally get this final obstacle out of the way 

Thanks again.

Poohandbean


----------



## Deepshikha

sunnyboi said:


> Same here. Difference of just 4 days though. I guess we'll have to wait it out. BTW, are you an onshore applicant?


yes, I am an onshore applicant. I can see lot of people who lodged on 23 March, have already got their grants.. We just have to wait for our time !!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## dhawalswamy

poohandbean said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> By the way, this morning I received an email from my CO asking me to pay for VAC2, the charge for my husband's functional English. This means that our medicals have just been cleared.
> 
> We do not have any serious medical conditions but I guess medicals from certain countries will automatically be referred to a MOC.
> 
> I'm released now that we can finally get this final obstacle out of the way
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Poohandbean




dont you husband have any degree studied in english medium?


----------



## dhawalswamy

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a bit worried as I lodged the visa approx 7 weeks before and haven't got the CO allocated yet.
> Seeing the current trend where I can see the CO's getting allocated in 5-6 weeks, is making me more curious about the delay.
> 
> I understand that there is nothing apart from waiting that I can do.. but any suggestions will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 189 | 261311 | IELTS 7th Sep 2013 | ACS Application - 12th Sept 2013 |
> ACS Positive - 12 Dec 2013 | EOI - 2 Feb 2014 (65 points)| Invitation Date - 10 Mar 2014 | Visa Lodge - 24th Mar 2014 | Medicals 24th March 2014 | PCC 1 March 2014 | CO ??| Grant ??





sunnyboi said:


> Same here. Difference of just 4 days though. I guess we'll have to wait it out. BTW, are you an onshore applicant?




Sunny.... I think you are 190 and Deepshikha is 189, she will get visa soon, but we need to wait longer.....


----------



## sunnyboi

dhawalswamy said:


> Sunny.... I think you are 190 and Deepshikha is 189, she will get visa soon, but we need to wait longer.....


Right. Missed that important number. So, she'll probably get it within this week or next week max. Combine that of being an onshore applicant. Looks like most of us 190 applicants have nothing to do till July *sigh*


----------



## passi84

Hi,

Can anyone who has already done his/her medicals please let me know in detail the procedure doctors follow to do the medicals. I know they do chest xray and HIV test but what else do they check?

Thanks.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

passi84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone who has already done his/her medicals please let me know in detail the procedure doctors follow to do the medicals. I know they do chest xray and HIV test but what else do they check?
> 
> Thanks.


You answered it all actually. There is a Chest X-Ray, Blood Sample for HIV, Urine Sample and General examination with a doctor who will check your mental ability but asking some basic questions like your name, age and maybe information on your passport. Then doctor will do physical examination to see any marks of surgery, Drug Dosage, Lumps, etc, followed by Eye Test (If you use Spectacles or Contact Lenses, do carry for successful examination). Then doctor will ask you question about any previous health issues, TB, etc, any surgeries, any long term medication in the past and all.

As per my information above, it might look like a long procedure but this didn't last for more than 5 minutes as they also want to do all the formalities to be true.


----------



## maq_qatar

passi84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone who has already done his/her medicals please let me know in detail the procedure doctors follow to do the medicals. I know they do chest xray and HIV test but what else do they check?
> 
> Thanks.


Chest x-ray
Blood test
Urine test
Physical examination(year,nose,throat, weight, hight, bp, normal body checkup like if have any skin problem and they ask medical history)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## passi84

Thanks Rohit for the quick reply 

I have my medicals scheduled on friday, hoping they will upload next week once that is done hw much time do u think it will take for the grant (still no CO assigned).



rohit1_sharma said:


> You answered it all actually. There is a Chest X-Ray, Blood Sample for HIV, Urine Sample and General examination with a doctor who will check your mental ability but asking some basic questions like your name, age and maybe information on your passport. Then doctor will do physical examination to see any marks of surgery, Drug Dosage, Lumps, etc, followed by Eye Test (If you use Spectacles or Contact Lenses, do carry for successful examination). Then doctor will ask you question about any previous health issues, TB, etc, any surgeries, any long term medication in the past and all.
> 
> As per my information above, it might look like a long procedure but this didn't last for more than 5 minutes as they also want to do all the formalities to be true.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

passi84 said:


> Thanks Rohit for the quick reply
> 
> I have my medicals scheduled on friday, hoping they will upload next week once that is done hw much time do u think it will take for the grant (still no CO assigned).


If you upload all documents including PCC and Form 80 and are done with your medicals by another week then it should be done in next 2-3 weeks I assume unless the CO asks for any additional documents.


----------



## passi84

Thanks Maq 



maq_qatar said:


> Chest x-ray
> Blood test
> Urine test
> Physical examination(year,nose,throat, weight, hight, bp, normal body checkup like if have any skin problem and they ask medical history)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Guest

passi84 said:


> Thanks Rohit for the quick reply
> 
> I have my medicals scheduled on friday, hoping they will upload next week once that is done hw much time do u think it will take for the grant (still no CO assigned).


Hi,

Where have you booked your appointment as i am also planning to get it done. How many days in advance did u book and what documents need to be carried


----------



## passi84

Hi cb2406,

I booked my medicals at Max (N-110 Panchsheel park delhi).
I called them last friday to get the appointment but they said it will be fine if you call them one day prior also.

The documents that they want are :

1. 3 photographs (passport size)
2. Original passport
3. copy of passport (self attested)
4. HAP ID
5. TRN Number

Thanks.



cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where have you booked your appointment as i am also planning to get it done. How many days in advance did u book and what documents need to be carried


----------



## visitkangaroos

Dear Friends,

My CO got allocated on 8th April and I started to upload my documents only after that. I uploaded all documents except Form 80 by 17th and uploaded Form 80 and 1221 for both me and my wife on 27th.

Every day I am waiting for the grant anxiously, and today is the 10th day and no luck yet. 

I know this is not a long wait, but seeing at the timeline of others it is giving me some nervous energies. No idea really whats going in the background.

My case is a little different from others as I have not uploaded anything before the CO allocation, so don't know when will my application be picked up again.

I am afraid if my application has gone for external check as me and my wife have B1/B2 rejections and there are couple of gaps in my employment. Do they inform the applicants if the application goes for external check.

The wait is really excruciating. I am hoping that luck will turn its tide in my favor too soon.


----------



## prseeker

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My CO got allocated on 8th April and I started to upload my documents only after that. I uploaded all documents except Form 80 by 17th and uploaded Form 80 and 1221 for both me and my wife on 27th.
> 
> Every day I am waiting for the grant anxiously, and today is the 10th day and no luck yet.
> 
> I know this is not a long wait, but seeing at the timeline of others it is giving me some nervous energies. No idea really whats going in the background.
> 
> My case is a little different from others as I have not uploaded anything before the CO allocation, so don't know when will my application be picked up again.
> 
> I am afraid if my application has gone for external check as me and my wife have B1/B2 rejections and there are couple of gaps in my employment. Do they inform the applicants if the application goes for external check.
> 
> The wait is really excruciating. I am hoping that luck will turn its tide in my favor too soon.


I also have gaps in my employment , in my case even CO is not allocated yet . I am feeling really nervous now.


----------



## Tejil

Helllo Friends,

this is my status

me - HR advisor eligible to apply for 190
all experience certificates, joining , releveing and educational documents ready, all certified
passport copy certified

husband - IT , Eligible for 189
all educational docs ready - certified
experience letters, last emplyer awaited


Please can someone suggest the way ahead??????????plz
190 or 189?

Also what are other docs that we need for Skills assessment?/pl


Regards


----------



## MilanPS

dubaident said:


> hello all
> 
> i did my medicals on September 15 and the results were uploaded on 17th through e health as informed by the clinic .but still the requirement for health as shown in my account as "requested".How many days it will take for the results to be updated in my account?? is there any way I will be able to track your medical results??


I'm in a similar situation and my agent told me that it'll always appear to me that way only, I'm not convinced but don't have anything else to believe. My hospital has confirmed that they have uploaded our medical reports some 21 days back now but it still shows "requested" on the DIBP site.
Hope this helps.


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

Quick question, when filling in the information for Form 80, All the employment details and employment gaps etc, do they still need to be filled in from the period which has not been considered by the ACS.

As in ACS, has assessed everything Sep 2010 onwards, so for all the employment history and gaps etc before Sep 2010, I wouldn't need to mention them, correct?

I'm guessing not but could someone elaborate.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Quick question, when filling in the information for Form 80, All the employment details and employment gaps etc, do they still need to be filled in from the period which has not been considered by the ACS.
> 
> As in ACS, has assessed everything Sep 2010 onwards, so for all the employment history and gaps etc before Sep 2010, I wouldn't need to mention them, correct?
> 
> I'm guessing not but could someone elaborate.


Yes, Form 80 is not related to points or ACS assessment in any way. It's a character assessment form and requires you to provide all the details no matter if they are related to your point claim or not.


----------



## Bluegum2012

blackmarch said:


> The first 2 months was waiting for CO and the booking with sata. The panel doctor from sata requested detailed medical report and the hospital took around 2 months to give us the report.


Me 2 waited for the CO allotment. PCC for my spouse got delayed and was able to submit during last week of Feb and stuck in this Q now.

Hope we get the grant soon.

Cheers.


----------



## Waqarali20005

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Quick question, when filling in the information for Form 80, All the employment details and employment gaps etc, do they still need to be filled in from the period which has not been considered by the ACS.
> 
> As in ACS, has assessed everything Sep 2010 onwards, so for all the employment history and gaps etc before Sep 2010, I wouldn't need to mention them, correct?
> 
> I'm guessing not but could someone elaborate.


in form 80 you would need to fill in all employment, regardless of its relevance to your occupation for last 10 years.


----------



## manofsteel

Any recent 190 grants? I've seen several 189 grants


----------



## chiku2006

manofsteel said:


> Any recent 190 grants? I've seen several 189 grants


Hamara number bhi aayega (our turn will also come) just be patient my friend...

People in other thread are analysing and making their predictions... which I find really silly. it will happen when it has to...


----------



## ggupta002

rohit1_sharma said:


> Yes, Form 80 is not related to points or ACS assessment in any way. It's a character assessment form and requires you to provide all the details no matter if they are related to your point claim or not.


so if there is any gap in the employment, though it was not assessed under ACS assessment, has to be updated in form 80 ?


----------



## prseeker

ggupta002 said:


> so if there is any gap in the employment, though it was not assessed under ACS assessment, has to be updated in form 80 ?


Gaps or no gaps , assessed by ACS or assessed by Engineers Australia , doesn't matter . You have to be truthful and have to provide all the information asked in form 80 Period


----------



## chiku2006

Tejil said:


> Someone pl respond


How many points do you have, its not just about documents. .. first thing you need tk do is to get your assessment done from the relevant authorities...


----------



## MilanPS

Tejil said:


> Someone pl respond


What exactly do you want us to tell you? Is 189 better than 190 or vice-versa?
Pls. be a little more specific in your ask and I'm sure many of us would be able to help you.

FYI, the major difference between 189 & 190 is that 190 limits you to a state for initial 2 yrs and you also get 5 additional points in skillselect.
Other than that, both are the same by and large.

If either of your nominated occupation is under high availability in occupation list in the state of your preference, then you should go for 190 for that state and if its' low availability or special conditions apply then either 189 or 190 would still yield you the same result.

Also, of late 189 comes with little extended time-lines as compared to 190 but it has its downside of state restriction too.

Documents required for assessment are confined to education and work experience only, also it is suggested to get one recommendation letter each from your reporting manager or senior level mate from all individual organizations that you have worked for. It will substantiate the requirement of a JD on company's letter-head which may also be required. 

Hope I've been helpful, pls. feel free to ask for any more inputs.


----------



## pooja.lohkane

how to find hospitals with emedicals.?


----------



## Santhosh.15

bondislacker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday! No contact from the case officer whatsoever until yesterday...
> 
> Occupation: Aeronautical Engineer (233911)
> IELTS average: 9
> EOI Submitted: 8 Nov 2013 (65 points)
> Invitation: 24 Mar
> Visa lodged: 30 Mar
> Visa granted: 6 May
> 
> Cheers all..


Congrats mate


----------



## mainak

pooja.lohkane said:


> how to find hospitals with emedicals.?


India


----------



## prseeker

Gents/Ladies , 

Please take some time out from your busy schedules and try to update the visa tracker sheet with your details . This will help all of us in comparing the timelines .

Regards


----------



## Bangali_Oz

poohandbean said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> By the way, this morning I received an email from my CO asking me to pay for VAC2, the charge for my husband's functional English. This means that our medicals have just been cleared.
> 
> We do not have any serious medical conditions but I guess medicals from certain countries will automatically be referred to a MOC.
> 
> I'm released now that we can finally get this final obstacle out of the way
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Poohandbean


Congrats on getting the meds cleared .... Hope you see Grant in a day or two ...

However the timelines suggested by your case is scary for referred meds .... It took about 6/7 weeks for them to clear a case which is apparently straight forward .... Sounds like I have a big mountain of wait time ahead ...


----------



## Joy75

*Any last minute check required ?*

Hi, 
I got PR (189) in Feb this year, now moving to Sydney.
Is there any last check required before boarding flight from India ?

Anyone who has moved from India on PR, please confirm.

Thanks,
Joy


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Hi folks..

Is there anyway to delete/ remove uploaded docs from the application?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi folks..
> 
> Is there anyway to delete/ remove uploaded docs from the application?


A million dollar question. 

The answer is 'no'.


----------



## zameer.ise

rohit1_sharma said:


> You answered it all actually. There is a Chest X-Ray, Blood Sample for HIV, Urine Sample and General examination with a doctor who will check your mental ability but asking some basic questions like your name, age and maybe information on your passport. Then doctor will do physical examination to see any marks of surgery, Drug Dosage, Lumps, etc, followed by Eye Test (If you use Spectacles or Contact Lenses, do carry for successful examination). Then doctor will ask you question about any previous health issues, TB, etc, any surgeries, any long term medication in the past and all.
> 
> As per my information above, it might look like a long procedure but this didn't last for more than 5 minutes as they also want to do all the formalities to be true.


Hi Rohit,

what are the authorized Hospitals for Medical test in Bangalore. Where do I get this information. Will there be again waiting time to get medical slot.

Thanks,
zameer.ise


----------



## Tejil

MilanPS said:


> What exactly do you want us to tell you? Is 189 better than 190 or vice-versa?
> Pls. be a little more specific in your ask and I'm sure many of us would be able to help you.
> 
> FYI, the major difference between 189 & 190 is that 190 limits you to a state for initial 2 yrs and you also get 5 additional points in skillselect.
> Other than that, both are the same by and large.
> 
> If either of your nominated occupation is under high availability in occupation list in the state of your preference, then you should go for 190 for that state and if its' low availability or special conditions apply then either 189 or 190 would still yield you the same result.
> 
> Also, of late 189 comes with little extended time-lines as compared to 190 but it has its downside of state restriction too.
> 
> Documents required for assessment are confined to education and work experience only, also it is suggested to get one recommendation letter each from your reporting manager or senior level mate from all individual organizations that you have worked for. It will substantiate the requirement of a JD on company's letter-head which may also be required.
> 
> Hope I've been helpful, pls. feel free to ask for any more inputs.


Yes this indeed has been absolutely helpful!! 

Well m aware of the fact how 190 n 189 differ,,, to b more specific what I wanted to know is should I make myself primary applicant for 190 as my role(HR advisor) falls in that!
while m also told that the window for HR advisor sponsorship has been closed for this role for this quarter and is 'expected' to reopen in Jul '14..I may have to take that risk and keep my positive SS ready to apply for EOI in Jul '14 

Or shd my husband b primary applicant as his role fits under ICT business analyst Whc falls under subclass 189, knowing 189 will not restrict one location wise
Tks


----------



## msaeed

Guys kindly enlighten me on this.

If one gets a Med, PCC and form 80 request from CO, does this mean or confirms that the experience verification and other security related checks are done, I have heard that PCC and MED call is the last thing CO requests once they go through all other steps and procedure, is it true.


----------



## msaeed

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi folks..
> 
> Is there anyway to delete/ remove uploaded docs from the application?


No you cant, once uploaded there is no way to delete or remove that attachment, that's why one has to be very careful about what they are uploading.


----------



## zameer.ise

*Medical and PCC on same day*

Is it possible to have Medical and PCC on same day. I've already booked slot for PCC and slot is at 1:00PM.(later I came to know that booking wasn't mandatory) 

Is it possible to get medical done on morning hours on same day ?

How much time does medical check takes ?

Someone share me the list of hospitals/URL which lists hospitals for medical checkup in Bangalore 

Thanks,
zameer.ise


----------



## Bangali_Oz

zameer.ise said:


> Is it possible to have Medical and PCC on same day. I've already booked slot for PCC and slot is at 1:00PM.(later I came to know that booking wasn't mandatory)
> 
> Is it possible to get medical done on morning hours on same day ?
> 
> How much time does medical check takes ?
> 
> Someone share me the list of hospitals/URL which lists hospitals for medical checkup in Bangalore
> 
> Thanks,
> zameer.ise


If you have booked slot in one of the PSKs at India, many occasions it is done within one day. If your police checks was done while passport was issued and you did not change your address (to an area under different police station), it is merely a database check and I heard several people have indeed received it before they stepped out of PSK.

Medical examination is usually completed in a day however takes more than one day (likely 2-3 days) to compile the Urine, Blood Test and X-Ray Report. That process is marked as complete when your hospital/clinic transmits the data to DIBP (assuming e-heath).


----------



## Arunvas

Tejil said:


> Yes this indeed has been absolutely helpful!!
> 
> Well m aware of the fact how 190 n 189 differ,,, to b more specific what I wanted to know is should I make myself primary applicant for 190 as my role(HR advisor) falls in that!
> while m also told that the window for HR advisor sponsorship has been closed for this role for this quarter and is 'expected' to reopen in Jul '14..I may have to take that risk and keep my positive SS ready to apply for EOI in Jul '14
> 
> Or shd my husband b primary applicant as his role fits under ICT business analyst Whc falls under subclass 189, knowing 189 will not restrict one location wise
> Tks


Tejil, If I were you, I would go with 189 only! If you have an option to be independent to settle anywhere in OZ, why wud you restrict urself to a single state?


----------



## 'HM'

what is the contact number for Dibp???


----------



## manueel

+61 131 881


----------



## manueel

'hm' said:


> what is the contact number for dibp???


+61 131 881


----------



## 'HM'

like what is the complete code to dial from india?


----------



## Redtape

'hm' said:


> like what is the complete code to dial from india?


0061 131 881


----------



## mainak

zameer.ise said:


> Is it possible to have Medical and PCC on same day. I've already booked slot for PCC and slot is at 1:00PM.(later I came to know that booking wasn't mandatory)
> 
> Is it possible to get medical done on morning hours on same day ?
> 
> How much time does medical check takes ?
> 
> Someone share me the list of hospitals/URL which lists hospitals for medical checkup in Bangalore
> 
> Thanks,
> zameer.ise



Obviously doable... check my signature...

I went to Saiarcade at around 8.45 - PCC does not require slot... got that done within 2.5 hours... if your current address and passport address is not same then your job at PSK would be over by that time but you won't get the document at the spot

Next I went to Fortis - straight on the same outer ring road... here you have to book appointment (I preplanned and booked at 1 AM) - at hospital job was done within 45 minutes - At India I believe all tests are just mockery- they know it is NOT for your physical worry and just to pass immigration hence doctors will just merely sign after taking biological samples...

That's it - by 3.30 I was back home


----------



## PPPPPP

Hi all congrats to all who got the grants and all the best for all who are waiting for the grant
What is this priority group in 189 can someone explain


----------



## Arunvas

mainak said:


> Obviously doable... check my signature...
> 
> I went to Saiarcade at around 8.45 - PCC does not require slot... got that done within 2.5 hours... if your current address and passport address is not same then your job at PSK would be over by that time but you won't get the document at the spot
> 
> Next I went to Fortis - straight on the same outer ring road... here you have to book appointment (I preplanned and booked at 1 AM) - at hospital job was done within 45 minutes - At India I believe all tests are just mockery- they know it is NOT for your physical worry and just to pass immigration hence doctors will just merely sign after taking biological samples...
> 
> That's it - by 3.30 I was back home


Dude, even in the USA I felt like that... not even 45 mins for me here... should I doubt the doctors of the entire USA? Absolutely not. Your doctor in India has done his best in-terms of your medicals, believe me! So my friend, plz change the mentality that what ever we do in India is mockery or jokery


----------



## MilanPS

I'd agree, mine also got done in Fortis but they took 3 hrs to get it done and the doctors were looking at the reports with all sincerety. Not sure why you felt that way.


----------



## wangqiubloke

hi guys,

just have a few questions:

i have lodged visa 189 last March 13, 2014 and have front-loaded all documents, including PCC and medicals. 
It's been 8 weeks already but i haven't heard anything from my CO yet.

i got worried and called DIBP. they told me that my case has already been allocated to Adelaide GSM Team 7.
is there anyone else here processed by Team 7 recently?

The guy i spoke to on the phone gave me the email address of Team 7, but i'm hesitant to ask them what's the progress.

i'm also worried that my meds were referred, which is causing this delay.

guess i just need to wait. my timeline below.

thanks


Timeline: 3 March 2014 - EOI submission; 10 March 2014 - invite received; 13 March 2014 - Visa 189 applied


----------



## ToAustralia2013

mainak said:


> Obviously doable... check my signature... I went to Saiarcade at around 8.45 - PCC does not require slot... got that done within 2.5 hours... if your current address and passport address is not same then your job at PSK would be over by that time but you won't get the document at the spot Next I went to Fortis - straight on the same outer ring road... here you have to book appointment (I preplanned and booked at 1 AM) - at hospital job was done within 45 minutes - At India I believe all tests are just mockery- they know it is NOT for your physical worry and just to pass immigration hence doctors will just merely sign after taking biological samples... That's it - by 3.30 I was back home


Mainak.. At sai arcade r u sure they will let us in without an appointment? My experience there when we had gone for passport renewal is that the guard does not let u in without an appointment letter...I wanted to redo my PCC got appointment only for next month via their website...just trying to know if there is anyway I can approach them for an earlier PCc


----------



## Bangali_Oz

wangqiubloke said:


> hi guys,
> 
> just have a few questions:
> 
> i have lodged visa 189 last March 13, 2014 and have front-loaded all documents, including PCC and medicals.
> It's been 8 weeks already but i haven't heard anything from my CO yet.
> 
> i got worried and called DIBP. they told me that my case has already been allocated to Adelaide GSM Team 7.
> is there anyone else here processed by Team 7 recently?
> 
> The guy i spoke to on the phone gave me the email address of Team 7, but i'm hesitant to ask them what's the progress.
> 
> i'm also worried that my meds were referred, which is causing this delay.
> 
> guess i just need to wait. my timeline below.
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> Timeline: 3 March 2014 - EOI submission; 10 March 2014 - invite received; 13 March 2014 - Visa 189 applied


Did you get to know on which day the Meds got referred? Also any idea why it could get referred? I think we have similar situations ... My wife's got referred on 22-April and I have not heard back after that yet. 

Someone else has got clearance after meds referral in about 7 weeks recently ...


----------



## Guest

*PSK Thane PCC Appointment*

Hi,

Has anyone done PCC from PSK Thane, i tried booking a slot (Wife's PCC) but its giving me slot for June. Can i just walk in at PSK with appointment eventhough its for June.

Please share.


----------



## samdam

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone done PCC from PSK Thane, i tried booking a slot (Wife's PCC) but its giving me slot for June. Can i just walk in at PSK with appointment eventhough its for June.
> 
> Please share.


Hi,

May I know why you want to rush? If your CO has asked for it, then you have to inform them about your situation, they wait!

If you still wanna try, then just reach PSK talk to the policeman/security guy, try to explain them your situation in Marathi/Hindi. They may help. Avoid speaking english, they get pissed off by that!!

I did from Mumbai (Lower parel) I was late, thanks to the great mumbai traffic, but they let me in, as I was as polite as possible!! 

I am sorry if you did not like my post.out:


----------



## samdam

Arunvas said:


> Dude, even in the USA I felt like that... not even 45 mins for me here... should I doubt the doctors of the entire USA? Absolutely not. Your doctor in India has done his best in-terms of your medicals, believe me! So my friend, plz change the mentality that what ever we do in India is mockery or jokery


I second your opinion, same is the case with Singapore doctors as well


----------



## Chandra.M

Hi Guys, 

Congrats to all of those who have got their Grant's and best of luck to those waiting. . 

Well, I have lodged my application on 22-Apr & uploaded all the documents except Singapore PCC. 

Can anyone direct me about the procedure to obtain Singapore PCC. 

Cheers, 

Chandra


----------



## Guest

samdam said:


> Hi,
> 
> May I know why you want to rush? If your CO has asked for it, then you have to inform them about your situation, they wait!
> 
> If you still wanna try, then just reach PSK talk to the policeman/security guy, try to explain them your situation in Marathi/Hindi. They may help. Avoid speaking english, they get pissed off by that!!
> 
> I did from Mumbai (Lower parel) I was late, thanks to the great mumbai traffic, but they let me in, as I was as polite as possible!!
> 
> I am sorry if you did not like my post.out:


Fact is fact... and why shouldnt like your post. You spoke about experience that you had and that is what i want to be prepared before hand... 
So you didnt had an appointment scheduled. What document did you show to the guard.


----------



## wangqiubloke

Bangali_Oz said:


> Did you get to know on which day the Meds got referred? Also any idea why it could get referred? I think we have similar situations ... My wife's got referred on 22-April and I have not heard back after that yet.
> 
> Someone else has got clearance after meds referral in about 7 weeks recently ...


hi, i actually dont' know whether my meds were referred or not.

i just thought that this might be the case because it has been 8 weeks since my visa lodgement. i can't think of another reason for this long wait.

so for your case, your CO contacted you and told you your wife's medicals were referred?
my CO has never contacted me yet.

keep in touch


----------



## bond_bhai

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Mainak.. At sai arcade r u sure they will let us in without an appointment? My experience there when we had gone for passport renewal is that the guard does not let u in without an appointment letter...I wanted to redo my PCC got appointment only for next month via their website...just trying to know if there is anyway I can approach them for an earlier PCc


They allow walkins. I got my PCC done this week. Talk to the guard, say its not for passport only PCC. If he keeps saying no, tell him that you need to go to the enquiry counter.


----------



## samdam

Chandra.M said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Congrats to all of those who have got their Grant's and best of luck to those waiting. .
> 
> Well, I have lodged my application on 22-Apr & uploaded all the documents except Singapore PCC.
> 
> Can anyone direct me about the procedure to obtain Singapore PCC.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chandra


Good to know that you are looking for the procedure,
Singapore police force call it Certificate of Clearance, COC, they are located at 

Block D Police Cantonment Complex, #02-07/08, 391 New Bridge Road, Singapore 088762. (they are above the outram park station)

The office is open from 8.30am to 12pm, Monday to Friday (excluding public holidays).

They take 3 weeks to process COC as against 2 weeks mentioned on the website!

I believe you are a foreigner at Singapore, you need following documents before you apply for it

1.COC Request letter (issued by DIBP in your case)
2.2 Forms 
1.Appeal for COC as you are a foreigner
2.the Certificate of Clearance application form
3. Passport copy
4.EP Copy
5. Fingerprint impressions (if you are not at singapore or else these are taken at the time of application subission by the Singapore Police department itself)

if you are not at Singapore then you need the fingerprint impression done from police from your country. And courier all these forms to the Singapore police

you can get additional information by email to [email protected]

please visit http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm for more info.

To get copies of above mentioned form please drop them an email to [email protected]

And if you dont have request letter from you CO or dibp, mail dibp for the same.

I hope this helps


----------



## mainak

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Mainak.. At sai arcade r u sure they will let us in without an appointment? My experience there when we had gone for passport renewal is that the guard does not let u in without an appointment letter...I wanted to redo my PCC got appointment only for next month via their website...just trying to know if there is anyway I can approach them for an earlier PCc


 

Check few pages back 

I asked the same thing to rohit1_sharma and he confirmed me - I went ahead and got it done

Now I am confirming you to go ahead - yes it is okay - I did my passport renewal from saiarcade 1 yr back and then appointment was mandatory.... for PCC - no it is not.. PCC is just walkin...

Hope this clarifies...


----------



## samdam

cb2406 said:


> Fact is fact... and why shouldnt like your post. You spoke about experience that you had and that is what i want to be prepared before hand...
> So you didnt had an appointment scheduled. What document did you show to the guard.


I had an appointment scheduled on the same day, but I missed it by half an hour  but people there were very helpful, i got it on the same day


----------



## rohit1_sharma

zameer.ise said:


> Is it possible to have Medical and PCC on same day. I've already booked slot for PCC and slot is at 1:00PM.(later I came to know that booking wasn't mandatory)
> 
> Is it possible to get medical done on morning hours on same day ?
> 
> How much time does medical check takes ?
> 
> Someone share me the list of hospitals/URL which lists hospitals for medical checkup in Bangalore
> 
> Thanks,
> zameer.ise



Bangalore Medicals can be done at Fortis - Bannergatta Road, Opposite IIM. Give them a call a day before and check for timings to be there.

Medical tests can take from 45 mins to a few hours based on the day you go there. Weekends can be busy so can take more time, weekdays will be faster.

PCC doesn't require any appointment, Timings in Bangalore are 9am - 11am. Try to be there early and things will be better.

The link to the hospitals is:

India


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Mainak.. At sai arcade r u sure they will let us in without an appointment? My experience there when we had gone for passport renewal is that the guard does not let u in without an appointment letter...I wanted to redo my PCC got appointment only for next month via their website...just trying to know if there is anyway I can approach them for an earlier PCc


For PCC and Child Passport, no appointment is needed as it's been mentioned many times on this forum already. For all other services you need appointments.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

zameer.ise said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> what are the authorized Hospitals for Medical test in Bangalore. Where do I get this information. Will there be again waiting time to get medical slot.
> 
> Thanks,
> zameer.ise


Here is the link: India


----------



## Guest

samdam said:


> I had an appointment scheduled on the same day, but I missed it by half an hour  but people there were very helpful, i got it on the same day


One more query ... did u pay online for the appointment or paid at PSK.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

cb2406 said:


> One more query ... did u pay online for the appointment or paid at PSK.


You need to complete the Form, Submit and make the payment online before you go to PSK.


----------



## samdam

cb2406 said:


> One more query ... did u pay online for the appointment or paid at PSK.


Both options are available, however I paid online.


----------



## noni125

*Should I be patient or contact DIBP?*

Hi,

Just need an advice, I have lodged Visa on 20th of March and still no correspondence from DIBP. Should I contact them? Any numbers can I call from Pakistan? Is it reasonable to ask about my case? Kindly advice.


----------



## MilanPS

rohit1_sharma said:


> You need to complete the Form, Submit and make the payment online before you go to PSK.


Rohit, I beg to differ. Its' not mandatory to make the payment online while submitting the application for PCC, its' optional.
You can choose not to make any online payment upfront and just walk-in to the PSK with the print-out of the PCC application, the payment can be made to the TCS folks at the 1st milestone by cash. 
I can confirm this since me and my wife both did the same at Ghaziabad PSK.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

MilanPS said:


> Rohit, I beg to differ. Its' not mandatory to make the payment online while submitting the application for PCC, its' optional.
> You can choose not to make any online payment upfront and just walk-in to the PSK with the print-out of the PCC application, the payment can be made to the TCS folks at the 1st milestone by cash.
> I can confirm this since me and my wife both did the same at Ghaziabad PSK.


Thanks for your input. 

Though I never mentioned that it's "Mandatory". Everyone on this forum shares their personal experience.


----------



## MilanPS

rohit1_sharma said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Though I never mentioned that it's "Mandatory". Everyone on this forum shares their personal experience.


No worries mate, pardon me for my oversight but your statement sounded like referring it as being mandatory, so just thought of clearing the airs ....
Cheers.


----------



## samdam

noni125 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just need an advice, I have lodged Visa on 20th of March and still no correspondence from DIBP. Should I contact them? Any numbers can I call from Pakistan? Is it reasonable to ask about my case? Kindly advice.


Wait, cause contacting them, delays the process even further, i had lodged application on 27th december, My CO contacted me only on 7th march. So you can imagine it takes almost 7 to 10 weeks for them to get back to you!!

& some members here have got grants without even receiving any CO communications


----------



## zameer.ise

rohit1_sharma said:


> Bangalore Medicals can be done at Fortis - Bannergatta Road, Opposite IIM. Give them a call a day before and check for timings to be there.
> 
> Medical tests can take from 45 mins to a few hours based on the day you go there. Weekends can be busy so can take more time, weekdays will be faster.
> 
> PCC doesn't require any appointment, Timings in Bangalore are 9am - 11am. Try to be there early and things will be better.
> 
> The link to the hospitals is:
> 
> India


Thanks a lot Bro....


----------



## prseeker

mainak said:


> Obviously doable... check my signature...
> 
> I went to Saiarcade at around 8.45 - PCC does not require slot... got that done within 2.5 hours... if your current address and passport address is not same then your job at PSK would be over by that time but you won't get the document at the spot
> 
> Next I went to Fortis - straight on the same outer ring road... here you have to book appointment (I preplanned and booked at 1 AM) - at hospital job was done within 45 minutes - At India I believe all tests are just mockery- they know it is NOT for your physical worry and just to pass immigration hence doctors will just merely sign after taking biological samples...
> 
> That's it - by 3.30 I was back home


I second that . Especially physical checkup was done for mere formality . If done properly all of these should be checked . 

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

Hypocrites will keep going on , please continue with sharing your experiences with all sincerity . 

Regards 
PD


----------



## Guest

MilanPS said:


> No worries mate, pardon me for my oversight but your statement sounded like referring it as being mandatory, so just thought of clearing the airs ....
> Cheers.


Hi,

I called up customer care and the associate confirmed me that Thane PSK allows walkin and payment to be made at PSK itself.... 

I dont understand why every PSK has their own set of rules?

Anyways thanks all. Hoping to get PCC on same itself :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ross1983

I got a case officer on 6/5/14 (may even have been before that as I am using an agent)

Applied 31/3/14 for 189 visa


----------



## prseeker

ross1983 said:


> I got a case officer on 6/5/14 (may even have been before that as I am using an agent)
> 
> Applied 31/3/14 for 189 visa


Congrats Ross , 

Please update your signature with your details and also update the Visa tracker sheet , link is in my signature .
Wish you a speedy grant .

Regards 
PD


----------



## Chandra.M

samdam said:


> I second your opinion, same is the case with Singapore doctors as well





samdam said:


> Good to know that you are looking for the procedure,
> Singapore police force call it Certificate of Clearance, COC, they are located at
> 
> Block D Police Cantonment Complex, #02-07/08, 391 New Bridge Road, Singapore 088762. (they are above the outram park station)
> 
> The office is open from 8.30am to 12pm, Monday to Friday (excluding public holidays).
> 
> They take 3 weeks to process COC as against 2 weeks mentioned on the website!
> 
> I believe you are a foreigner at Singapore, you need following documents before you apply for it
> 
> 1.COC Request letter (issued by DIBP in your case)
> 2.2 Forms
> 1.Appeal for COC as you are a foreigner
> 2.the Certificate of Clearance application form
> 3. Passport copy
> 4.EP Copy
> 5. Fingerprint impressions (if you are not at singapore or else these are taken at the time of application subission by the Singapore Police department itself)
> 
> if you are not at Singapore then you need the fingerprint impression done from police from your country. And courier all these forms to the Singapore police
> 
> you can get additional information by email to [email protected]
> 
> please visit http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm for more info.
> 
> To get copies of above mentioned form please drop them an email to [email protected]
> 
> And if you dont have request letter from you CO or dibp, mail dibp for the same.
> 
> I hope this helps


Thanks Samdan, 

Appreciate the details listed down. It is definitely helpful. 
I need one more tip, e-mail for DIBP . 

Cheers


----------



## gsukumar27

any grants for 190 in last few days or weeks...


----------



## Tejil

Hi,

Can someone pl post a format of affidavit to be used incase you are not getting the experience certificate from your last emplyer,,pl


----------



## lovetosmack

Tejil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone pl post a format of affidavit to be used incase you are not getting the experience certificate from your last emplyer,,pl


@Tejil: Please post your question in the relevant thread here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/174930-acs-processing-1483.html


----------



## MilanPS

Tejil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone pl post a format of affidavit to be used incase you are not getting the experience certificate from your last emplyer,,pl


Here's the HR Format:


Date 

TO WHOMSO EVER IT MAY CONCERN


This is to certify that (Name of the client) working at (Referring Company Name & Address, country name) as a {present designation} as a full time employee. 

1). He/She joined as (Designation at the time of joining) in DD/DD/MM/YYYY to (Mention designation changes with dates) till date and his/her roles and responsibilities are as follows: 
Or 
2). He/She joined as (Designation at the time of joining) in DD/ DD/MM/YYYY to (Mention designation changes with dates) DD/DD/MM/YYYY and his/her roles and responsibilities are as follows: 

(Please note: If there are designation changes in the same organization, kindly mention designation wise roles & responsibilities) 

The main duties and responsibilities undertaken by him/her are as follows:- 

(Point wise Detailed Roles and Responsibilities as per the Nominated Occupation for the total tenure in the organization)

The concerned authorities to make discrete enquiries about me if required 


Signature of the HR 

Name of the HR

HR Designation


----------



## gigs1981

gsukumar27 said:


> any grants for 190 in last few days or weeks...


No kumar, it has been almost dead for last couple of weeks except couple onshore applicans granted 190 visa. Another week has passed and the wait continuessss.................:fingerscrossed::frusty:opcorn:


----------



## MilanPS

Tejil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone pl post a format of affidavit to be used incase you are not getting the experience certificate from your last emplyer,,pl


Here's the senior / colleague format:

Referee Referral Letter Format - On a stamp paper of not less than Rs.10or 20/-. The Referee should have joined with you or should be your senior 


To whomsoever it may concern


I (Referee Name) working at (Present Company Name & Address, country) solemnly and sincerely declare as under: 
I am/was working in (Company Name) as (Designation) from DD/MM/YYYY to DD/MM/YYYY or till date. 
[Client name] was/is working in (Company Name & Address) as (Designation) from DD/MM/YYYY to DD/MM/YYYY or till date. 

The following are the roles and responsibilities in (Company Name) who was/is designated as a (Designation) from DD/MM/YYYY to till date: 

(Point wise Detailed Roles and Responsibilities as per the Nominated Occupation for the total tenure in the organization) 

I am making this declaration since details about the job description are not mentioned in any of the Company Issued Letters. I request the concerned authorities to make discrete enquiries about me if required. 

I make the solemn declaration that the statement contained in this declaration is true in every particular. 

Signature of the referee 

Designation of the Referee 
Name: 
Phone Number: 
Email ID: 
Date:


----------



## MilanPS

Tejil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone pl post a format of affidavit to be used incase you are not getting the experience certificate from your last emplyer,,pl


And lastly, here's the reporting manager format:

Reporting Manager Referral Letter Format - On a stamp paper of not less than Rs. 10/-. The Reporting Manager should have joined with you or should be your senior 

Referral Letter by Reporting Manager 

I (Name of the Reporting Manager) working at (Current Company Name & Address, country) solemnly and sincerely declare as under: 

I am/was working in (Company Name) as (Designation) from DD/MM/YYYY to DD/MM/YYYY or till date. I am referring (Name of the client) as he/she is/was reporting to me at (Company Name) from DD/MM/YYYY to DD/MM/YYYY or till date. 

He/She is/was working in (Company Name & Address, country) as (Designation) from DD/MM/YYYY to DD/MM/YYYY or till date.

The following are the roles and responsibilities in (Company Name) who was/is designated as a (Designation) from DD/MM/YYYY to till date: 

(Point wise Detailed Roles and Responsibilities as per the Nominated Occupation for the total tenure in the organization)

I am making this declaration since details about the job description are not mentioned in any of the Company issued letters. I request the concerned authorities to make discrete enquiries about me if required. 

I make the solemn declaration that the statement contained in this declaration is true in every particular. 

Signature of the referee (Reporting Manager) 
Designation of the Referee 
Name: 
Phone Number: 
Email ID: 
Date:


----------



## dsm

Hi All

I lodged my 189 in Nov 2013.But till now no result.

CO allocated to me in Jan and requested for docs.

I provided all relevant docs but after that no movement of my case.

I droped a mail to CO for status update but CO replied some employment checks is going on my application.Its more than 3 months now but no update.

Can anyone please suggest how to proceeed.

Any other 189 Nov 2013 applicant(261312) which is still waiting?


----------



## huzefa85

dsm said:


> Hi All
> 
> I lodged my 189 in Nov 2013.But till now no result.
> 
> CO allocated to me in Jan and requested for docs.
> 
> I provided all relevant docs but after that no movement of my case.
> 
> I droped a mail to CO for status update but CO replied some employment checks is going on my application.Its more than 3 months now but no update.
> 
> Can anyone please suggest how to proceeed.
> 
> Any other 189 Nov 2013 applicant(261312) which is still waiting?


When was the last update you got from the CO ?


----------



## dsm

huzefa85 said:


> When was the last update you got from the CO ?


I got last reply from my CO on 5 march.


----------



## huzefa85

dsm said:


> I got last reply from my CO on 5 march.


Hmm nearly been two months. 
If i were in your situation, I would have dropped another polite mail to the CO asking about the application and whether there are any updates.

Any seniors in the forum, who have gone through such a situation, can probably guide you better.


----------



## dsm

huzefa85 said:


> Hmm nearly been two months.
> If i were in your situation, I would have dropped another polite mail to the CO asking about the application and whether there are any updates.
> 
> Any seniors in the forum, who have gone through such a situation, can probably guide you better.


Even i am also planning to do the same but m affraid if CO took that in negative sense.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

dsm said:


> Even i am also planning to do the same but m affraid if CO took that in negative sense.


If you have uploaded all documents included PCC and Form 80 and also got the medicals done, then there is no harm in contacting the CO to check.

Some of the people on this forum got the Grant the next day when they contacted the CO as Co might be working on a different case. Just send a polite mail to check the status of the application and I think it should be fine.


----------



## huzefa85

rohit1_sharma said:


> If you have uploaded all documents included PCC and Form 80 and also got the medicals done, then there is no harm in contacting the CO to check.
> 
> Some of the people on this forum got the Grant the next day when they contacted the CO as Co might be working on a different case. Just send a polite mail to check the status of the application and I think it should be fine.


Absolutely agree with rohit on this


----------



## bond_bhai

Hey guys,
While uploading payslips, did you guys provide a "cover letter" saying these are the payslips that you are attaching? Or did you guys just upload the payslips after merging for each month? I have around 24 payslips (4 for each year * 6 years) that i need to marge and upload. Any help/suggestions on this will be really appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## MilanPS

bond_bhai said:


> Hey guys,
> While uploading payslips, did you guys provide a "cover letter" saying these are the payslips that you are attaching? Or did you guys just upload the payslips after merging for each month? I have around 24 payslips (4 for each year * 6 years) that i need to marge and upload. Any help/suggestions on this will be really appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


My understanding is that you only need to upload 3 latest salary slips and 3 salary slips of your last employment, you might not need to upload the older ones.

Veterans might want to add here ...


----------



## mainak

24000 Likes  for this thread


----------



## AuzLover

Hello Pals, How are things going? Any grants this week? I was busy and was not able to check the threads


----------



## manmvk

*Please advice*

Hi All,

I want your advice. My CO got allotted today - Team 08 GSM Adelaide, and asked for following info;:fingerscrossed:

*Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience in the form of but not limited to:
Pay Slips
Employer Contract(s) 
Taxation Statements
Superannuation Statements 
Banking Statements
Form 80.*

I am a Nurse and *my total experience is 1.5 years*. ANMAC did my assessment on General Category, which never consider my working experience since it is less than three years. I had 55 points and with NSW State Nomination I got total 60 points and *applied for 190 visa on Feb 18 2014*. Today the CO asked for the above documents and I have only the following documents with me;

*Employer 1* – (Duration – One year) – Five diff month’s salary credit showing in the bank statement.
*Employer 2* – (Duration - Six months) – I have 4 diff pay slips (No bank statements) + Appointment Letter
I do not have Taxation Statements, Superannuation Statements or Form 16.

Shall I submit whatever I’m having ?.. If I am not submitting all the above, whether it affect the decision for grant ? Please guide me


----------



## Alnaibii

Submit whatever you have, and try to get hold of some other proof.


----------



## Ausexpat009

Provide the available salry slips. Do you have joining letter or reliveing letter? If yes, upload that too. Try ot get some reference from the employers satating you are/were working there. Were you receieving salary through bank, if yes submit the bank statment showing the salary credit. This would do. And it would be better to mention While replying back to CO the reason of not having a tax statement. All the best..


----------



## samdam

Chandra.M said:


> Thanks Samdan,
> 
> Appreciate the details listed down. It is definitely helpful.
> I need one more tip, e-mail for DIBP .
> 
> Cheers


Hi Chandra, the best I could find was [email protected]

This should work! There's no official Id of DIBP itself.


----------



## visitkangaroos

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want your advice. My CO got allotted today - Team 08 GSM Adelaide, and asked for following info;:fingerscrossed:
> 
> *Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience in the form of but not limited to:
> Pay Slips
> Employer Contract(s)
> Taxation Statements
> Superannuation Statements
> Banking Statements
> Form 80.*
> 
> I am a Nurse and *my total experience is 1.5 years*. ANMAC did my assessment on General Category, which never consider my working experience since it is less than three years. I had 55 points and with NSW State Nomination I got total 60 points and *applied for 190 visa on Feb 18 2014*. Today the CO asked for the above documents and I have only the following documents with me;
> 
> *Employer 1* – (Duration – One year) – Five diff month’s salary credit showing in the bank statement.
> *Employer 2* – (Duration - Six months) – I have 4 diff pay slips (No bank statements) + Appointment Letter
> I do not have Taxation Statements, Superannuation Statements or Form 16.
> 
> Shall I submit whatever I’m having ?.. If I am not submitting all the above, whether it affect the decision for grant ? Please guide me


Congrats on the CO allocation. My CO is also from the same team with initials LG.
Can you share your CO's initials as well


----------



## manmvk

visitkangaroos said:


> Congrats on the CO allocation. My CO is also from the same team with initials LG.
> Can you share your CO's initials as well


Hi,

My CO initial is EV.

Tks


----------



## Pame

Hi all,

I got twice admitted for PhD from a reputed Australian university, but failed to get scholarships as international student as they are limited in number and hard to get from overseas. From there I thought of PR , and had IELTS academic to proceed with the same.

Then I did a lot of google research and decided to go ahead with my IELTS academic for PR. Frankly, still I am positive of its acceptance as my CO said my application has already been assessed and no further information is currently required. Really dont know what will happen from here. 

Will accept the suggestions from anybody who got PR through IELTS academic for skilled visa 190 or 189

Regards.

__________________


----------



## Chandra.M

samdam said:


> Hi Chandra, the best I could find was [email protected]
> 
> This should work! There's no official Id of DIBP itself.



Samdam,

I couldn't find DIBP mail-id either, that's the reason I asked for contact e-mail. 

Thanks again for the info. It's a great help. 

Cheers, 

Chandra


----------



## Karen0510

*Western Australia Sub Class 190*

Hi all,

I am in need of advice as to migrating with my family as we chose WA.

Here is a list of dates we received an answer at different stages in the process to get a VISA.

My husband is the main applicant.

29.10.13 UNSUCCESSFUL TRA FOR METAL MACHINIST -323214
SENT FOR REVIEW AND RECEIVED SUCCESSFUL REPLY FROM TRA
10.01.2014 - SUCCESSFUL REPLY FROM TRA.
17.01.2014 - EOI.
07.02.2014 - EOI PAYMENT MADE 200 AUD
10.02.2014 - REPLY FROM EOI.
11.02.2014- REPLY WITH INVITATION TO APPLY FOR WESTERN AUSTRALIA.
19.02.2014 - GOT IMMI ACCOUNT REGISTERED AND PAYMENT FOR 2 ADULTS AND CHILD WAS MADE.
11.04.2014 - RECEIVED A MAIL FROM CASE OFFICER(CO) FOR DOC AND MEDICALS TO BE COMPLETED.
17.04.2014 - SENT DOC REQUESTED BY CO.
19.04.2014- MEDICALS COMPLETED.
21.04.2014- MEDICALS MUST HAVE BEEN UPLOADED AS ON IMMI ACCOUNT IT STATES NO MEDICALS REQUIRED.

AND NOW WE ON THE PAINFUL WAIT FOR THE VISA GRANT.

WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF ANYONE APPLIED FOR THE SAME AND HOW LONG AFTER MEDICALS DID YOU RECEIVE THE VISA.

FINGERS CROSSED ... LETS HOPE GODS WILL IS IN THIS.

WISHES TO ALL WHO HAVE APPLIED. 

GOD BLESS.


----------



## australiaprvisa

Hello All,

I have one query regarding PCC from Australia.

This week we applied online for NATIONAL POLICE CHECK (NPC).

We got mail from them that "We are pleased to confirm that your National Police Check (NPC) has been completed and your certificate will be dispatched via the next available Australia Post service to your nominated mailing address"

So it means that National Police Check (NPC) is completed successfully and result is positive?

Is there any change to get negative response from them, if yes then they will inform us in mail or in post.

Thanks


----------



## samdam

Chandra.M said:


> Samdam,
> 
> I couldn't find DIBP mail-id either, that's the reason I asked for contact e-mail.
> 
> Thanks again for the info. It's a great help.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chandra


You are welcome! Dont forget to mail the singapore police, they provide for all the info needed!!


----------



## rajemailid

Karen - I think the waiting time for 190 has increased considerably in the last few months. we are not seeing any response from CO. Please wait till June end for a quicker response.

I have a question on your timeline .. you mentioned that you paid 200AUD for EOI?

I don't think we have to pay for EOI at all.. Are you going thru an agent? Usually agents charge for EOI. If not there are no charges for EOI.



Karen0510 said:


> 17.01.2014 - EOI.
> 07.02.2014 - EOI PAYMENT MADE 200 AUD


----------



## Pame

rajemailid said:


> Karen - I think the waiting time for 190 has increased considerably in the last few months. we are not seeing any response from CO. Please wait till June end for a quicker response.
> 
> I have a question on your timeline .. you mentioned that you paid 200AUD for EOI?
> 
> I don't think we have to pay for EOI at all.. Are you going thru an agent? Usually agents charge for EOI. If not there are no charges for EOI.


Hi,

You just got the other side of the matter buddy. The 200 AUD fees is for western australia nomination and not for EOI, I guess.


----------



## Karen0510

rajemailid said:


> Karen - I think the waiting time for 190 has increased considerably in the last few months. we are not seeing any response from CO. Please wait till June end for a quicker response.
> 
> I have a question on your timeline .. you mentioned that you paid 200AUD for EOI?
> 
> I don't think we have to pay for EOI at all.. Are you going thru an agent? Usually agents charge for EOI. If not there are no charges for EOI.


Hi Rajemailid, 

SMC Online Application - Payment Confirmation
I have made the payment online so im not sure it may not be for EOI may be after receiving a positive eoi response.

cause all payments were done by my husband.... im not sure.... this has made me look into this.

Thanks for the heads up...once i get infor i will update it here...


----------



## Karen0510

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> You just got the other side of the matter buddy. The 200 AUD fees is for western australia nomination and not for EOI, I guess.


Yes it is i just checked. My bad my husband sas that the payment is to apply for WA.

Sorry for the wrong info


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Pame said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got twice admitted for PhD from a reputed Australian university, but failed to get scholarships as international student as they are limited in number and hard to get from overseas. From there I thought of PR , and had IELTS academic to proceed with the same.
> 
> Then I did a lot of google research and decided to go ahead with my IELTS academic for PR. Frankly, still I am positive of its acceptance as my CO said my application has already been assessed and no further information is currently required. Really dont know what will happen from here.
> 
> Will accept the suggestions from anybody who got PR through IELTS academic for skilled visa 190 or 189
> 
> Regards.
> 
> __________________


The Academic Module for IELTS works for all categories till the time you get the desired Band Score required for your visa application. Its the General Training module which is only applicable for limited visa types.

So no worries if you got the Band Score.


----------



## bond_bhai

> Hey guys,
> While uploading payslips, did you guys provide a "cover letter" saying these are the payslips that you are attaching? Or did you guys just upload the payslips after merging for each month? I have around 24 payslips (4 for each year * 6 years) that i need to marge and upload. Any help/suggestions on this will be really appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!





MilanPS said:


> My understanding is that you only need to upload 3 latest salary slips and 3 salary slips of your last employment, you might not need to upload the older ones.
> 
> Veterans might want to add here ...


Thanks MilanPS! Any other suggestions guys? Since i have the payslips, i might as well upload them! The question is how!


----------



## Pame

rohit1_sharma said:


> The Academic Module for IELTS works for all categories till the time you get the desired Band Score required for your visa application. Its the General Training module which is only applicable for limited visa types.
> 
> So no worries if you got the Band Score.


Hi Rohit,

I have got IELTS academic scores of W7,R8,S7.5,L7.5 overall 7.5. Since all of them were above 7, I claimed 10 points for proficient english language.

Thanks for the clarification. That means I only have to wait patiently for the grant.

Regards.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Pame said:


> Hi Rohit,
> 
> I have got IELTS academic scores of W7,R8,S7.5,L7.5 overall 7.5. Since all of them were above 7, I claimed 10 points for proficient english language.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. That means I only have to wait patiently for the grant.
> 
> Regards.


Yes, That looks perfectly fine. Wish you all the best for the grant.


----------



## jojojojo

HI EVERYONE!!

Heart beat's still up as I just received my 189 visa GRANT notice this past 5 PM Melbourne time!!!  Super blessed and grateful to God and everyone who helped.. 

My timeline:

Invitation to apply : March 24 2014
Applied 189 visa : April 7 2014 (onshore)
Medicals done : May 5 2014
Medicals uploaded : May 9 2014
form 80 : May 10 2014 morning
First contact with CO and receipt of visa grant: (Adelaide team 6)
*May 10 2014 past 5 Pm Melbourne time*

still couldn't believe it but it happened. Been checking this thread and last grant I've read was the one lodged on the 31st of March so didn't expect mine would come that soon too. Prayers really. All the best everyone!!


----------



## DivineGrace

dsm said:


> Hi All
> 
> I lodged my 189 in Nov 2013.But till now no result.
> 
> CO allocated to me in Jan and requested for docs.
> 
> I provided all relevant docs but after that no movement of my case.
> 
> I droped a mail to CO for status update but CO replied some employment checks is going on my application.Its more than 3 months now but no update.
> 
> Can anyone please suggest how to proceeed.
> 
> Any other 189 Nov 2013 applicant(261312) which is still waiting?



Hi DSM

Just wondering , Have you claimed points for work experience ?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

bond_bhai said:


> They allow walkins. I got my PCC done this week. Talk to the guard, say its not for passport only PCC. If he keeps saying no, tell him that you need to go to the enquiry counter.


Thanks a lot Mainak.. Will attempt next week and update my experience.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

jojojojo said:


> HI EVERYONE!! Heart beat's still up as I just received my 189 visa GRANT notice this past 5 PM Melbourne time!!!  Super blessed and grateful to God and everyone who helped.. My timeline: Invitation to apply : March 24 2014 Applied 189 visa : April 7 2014 (onshore) Medicals done : May 5 2014 Medicals uploaded : May 9 2014 form 80 : May 10 2014 morning First contact with CO and receipt of visa grant: (Adelaide team 6) May 10 2014 past 5 Pm Melbourne time still couldn't believe it but it happened. Been checking this thread and last grant I've read was the one lodged on the 31st of March so didn't expect mine would come that soon too. Prayers really. All the best everyone!!


Congrats Jojo.!! Great to hear .. All the best and God Bless


----------



## Hunter85

I asked him/her and no he/she didnt claim any points

I also didnt claim any points for experience because I had lack of documentation for my first employer (I have 5 years of xp, 3 years from first employer and 2 years from my current)

I am also feeling nervous right now, if CO asks for payslips and bank statements from my first employer I do not have them 





DivineGrace said:


> Hi DSM
> 
> Just wondering , Have you claimed points for work experience ?


----------



## chiku2006

Hunter85 said:


> I asked him/her and no he/she didnt claim any points
> 
> I also didnt claim any points for experience because I had lack of documentation for my first employer (I have 5 years of xp, 3 years from first employer and 2 years from my current)
> 
> I am also feeling nervous right now, if CO asks for payslips and bank statements from my first employer I do not have them


Dont you have form 16 etc...


----------



## Faisal.aiub

*police clr*

Hello,

I currently live in aus. 

My last police clearance of Australia was issued march,2013. Do i need to lodge again for police clr now or when CO allotted ,that time i will lodge for it? please,advise me .

regards,


----------



## DivineGrace

Hunter85 said:


> I asked him/her and no he/she didnt claim any points
> 
> I also didnt claim any points for experience because I had lack of documentation for my first employer (I have 5 years of xp, 3 years from first employer and 2 years from my current)
> 
> I am also feeling nervous right now, if CO asks for payslips and bank statements from my first employer I do not have them


Hi Hunter

Thanks for the input .


----------



## sk2014

jojojojo said:


> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation to apply : March 24 2014
> Applied 189 visa : April 7 2014 (onshore)
> Medicals done : May 5 2014
> Medicals uploaded : May 9 2014
> form 80 : May 10 2014 morning
> First contact with CO and receipt of visa grant: (Adelaide team 6)
> *May 10 2014 past 5 Pm Melbourne time*


I think in your excitement you have entered the wrong dates. May 10 is tomorrow even in Melbourne


----------



## Me86

jojojojo said:


> HI EVERYONE!!
> 
> Heart beat's still up as I just received my 189 visa GRANT notice this past 5 PM Melbourne time!!!  Super blessed and grateful to God and everyone who helped..
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation to apply : March 24 2014
> Applied 189 visa : April 7 2014 (onshore)
> Medicals done : May 5 2014
> Medicals uploaded : May 9 2014
> form 80 : May 10 2014 morning
> First contact with CO and receipt of visa grant: (Adelaide team 6)
> *May 10 2014 past 5 Pm Melbourne time*
> 
> still couldn't believe it but it happened. Been checking this thread and last grant I've read was the one lodged on the 31st of March so didn't expect mine would come that soon too. Prayers really. All the best everyone!!


Hi jojojo,

Congrats and all the best. 
What were your CO's initials please ? You are the first person I come across that is having their application processed by team Adelaide 6.

Thanks


----------



## Hunter85

What is form 16? My agent didnt inform me about it, she said if we click non relevent and dont claim points, CO shouldnt ask for evidence (which seemed logical)



chiku2006 said:


> Dont you have form 16 etc...


----------



## chiku2006

Hunter85 said:


> What is form 16? My agent didnt inform me about it, she said if we click non relevent and dont claim points, CO shouldnt ask for evidence (which seemed logical)


In India, employer is supposed to deduct the tax and deposit it with the government. At the end of a financial year the employer provides form-16 which has all submission details of an employee's tax...


----------



## jojojojo

sk2014 said:


> I think in your excitement you have entered the wrong dates. May 10 is tomorrow even in Melbourne


haha..you're right. sorry about that..  Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## Hunter85

Well my missing documents were from an employer which is from Romania

I have tax declarations maybe I will upload them...



chiku2006 said:


> In India, employer is supposed to deduct the tax and deposit it with the government. At the end of a financial year the employer provides form-16 which has all submission details of an employee's tax...


----------



## Guest

passi84 said:


> Hi cb2406,
> 
> I booked my medicals at Max (N-110 Panchsheel park delhi).
> I called them last friday to get the appointment but they said it will be fine if you call them one day prior also.
> 
> The documents that they want are :
> 
> 1. 3 photographs (passport size)
> 2. Original passport
> 3. copy of passport (self attested)
> 4. HAP ID
> 5. TRN Number
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Passi84,

Please share your experience.


----------



## SS70011005

cb2406 said:


> Hi Passi84,
> 
> Please share your experience.


I went to the same center for my medicals. Its pretty simple. The documents listed by Passie84 need to be with you. One advice - go early in the morning otherwise there can be a long q. I went there at 9:30 AM and was all done by 11:30.

You need to submit your fee and then they will create forms for you. Meanwhile your test can start.

The process is pretty simple and the hospital staff will guide you for everything. First there will be urine and blood test, then X-ray, physical check-up, check up of height & weight and finally eye check up.

After all these tests, you need to fill medical forms, submit them with hospital. Thats it. You're done with medical.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ppx33

A question regarding medical checks.

I have done my medical checks, and my case has been submitted to DIBP. I was just wondering is it necessary to upload my eMedical Information Sheet myself as an evidence to show my medical has been submitted. 

Thanks.


----------



## passi84

Hi cb2406,

This is all well explained, just make sure u reach between 9 - 9:30 so that the entire process is fast as there are less people.. as the day progresses there are long q's.

Hey SS7 did you asked by when they will upload the results, to me they said 5 working days.

Also, I got CO assigned today so hoping the med results to reach asap so that the party can stat 

Thanks.



SS70011005 said:


> I went to the same center for my medicals. Its pretty simple. The documents listed by Passie84 need to be with you. One advice - go early in the morning otherwise there can be a long q. I went there at 9:30 AM and was all done by 11:30.
> 
> You need to submit your fee and then they will create forms for you. Meanwhile your test can start.
> 
> The process is pretty simple and the hospital staff will guide you for everything. First there will be urine and blood test, then X-ray, physical check-up, check up of height & weight and finally eye check up.
> 
> After all these tests, you need to fill medical forms, submit them with hospital. Thats it. You're done with medical.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## SS70011005

passi84 said:


> Hi cb2406,
> 
> This is all well explained, just make sure u reach between 9 - 9:30 so that the entire process is fast as there are less people.. as the day progresses there are long q's.
> 
> Hey SS7 did you asked by when they will upload the results, to me they said 5 working days.
> 
> Also, I got CO assigned today so hoping the med results to reach asap so that the party can stat
> 
> Thanks.


Its 5-7 days for uploading the documents. Mine got done in 7 days (including weekends).


----------



## SS70011005

ppx33 said:


> A question regarding medical checks.
> 
> I have done my medical checks, and my case has been submitted to DIBP. I was just wondering is it necessary to upload my eMedical Information Sheet myself as an evidence to show my medical has been submitted.
> 
> Thanks.


No need. Hospital has to upload the documents. In a few days, instead of Organize your health check, you'll see "No health examination required for this applicant as per the information received by DIBP". Meaning your medicals have been uploaded and they are all good. 

BTW Blood test may take 2-3 days longer, rest of the tests get uploaded faster (within 2-3 days of medical tests).


----------



## ppx33

SS70011005 said:


> No need. Hospital has to upload the documents. In a few days, instead of Organize your health check, you'll see "No health examination required for this applicant as per the information received by DIBP". Meaning your medicals have been uploaded and they are all good.
> 
> BTW Blood test may take 2-3 days longer, rest of the tests get uploaded faster (within 2-3 days of medical tests).


Thanks for your reply SS7.

Are you suppose to get that "No health examination required" message after a CO is allocated?

I was referring to the status on my eMedical Information Sheet. All three tests (including X-ray and blood test) show status of "completed". It also says that my case was submitted to DIBP.


----------



## DivineGrace

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want your advice. My CO got allotted today - Team 08 GSM Adelaide, and asked for following info;:fingerscrossed:
> 
> *Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience in the form of but not limited to:
> Pay Slips
> Employer Contract(s)
> Taxation Statements
> Superannuation Statements
> Banking Statements
> Form 80.*
> 
> I am a Nurse and *my total experience is 1.5 years*. ANMAC did my assessment on General Category, which never consider my working experience since it is less than three years. I had 55 points and with NSW State Nomination I got total 60 points and *applied for 190 visa on Feb 18 2014*. Today the CO asked for the above documents and I have only the following documents with me;
> 
> *Employer 1* – (Duration – One year) – Five diff month’s salary credit showing in the bank statement.
> *Employer 2* – (Duration - Six months) – I have 4 diff pay slips (No bank statements) + Appointment Letter
> I do not have Taxation Statements, Superannuation Statements or Form 16.
> 
> Shall I submit whatever I’m having ?.. If I am not submitting all the above, whether it affect the decision for grant ? Please guide me



Hi manmvk

So did you mail / call DIAC to get the CO allocated or did you wait for them to assign a CO to your case ?


----------



## Faisal.aiub

*PC*

Hello Guys,

I currently live in aus. 

My last police clearance of Australia was issued march,2013. Do i need to lodge again for police clr now or when CO allotted ,that time i will lodge for it? can any expert tell me ?

regards,


----------



## Guest

passi84 said:


> Hi cb2406,
> 
> This is all well explained, just make sure u reach between 9 - 9:30 so that the entire process is fast as there are less people.. as the day progresses there are long q's.
> 
> Hey SS7 did you asked by when they will upload the results, to me they said 5 working days.
> 
> Also, I got CO assigned today so hoping the med results to reach asap so that the party can stat
> 
> Thanks.


One more thing - i have to first clicik on "orgainse health declaration" answer all the question and then aubmit. It will generate HAP ID tht have to give to hospital during appointment. Hope my understanding is correct.

Wht is the fee per applicant? Do they accept card or only cash payment?

All the best for CO allocation.


----------



## Santhosh.15

jojojojo said:


> HI EVERYONE!!
> 
> Heart beat's still up as I just received my 189 visa GRANT notice this past 5 PM Melbourne time!!!  Super blessed and grateful to God and everyone who helped..
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation to apply : March 24 2014
> Applied 189 visa : April 7 2014 (onshore)
> Medicals done : May 5 2014
> Medicals uploaded : May 9 2014
> form 80 : May 10 2014 morning
> First contact with CO and receipt of visa grant: (Adelaide team 6)
> May 10 2014 past 5 Pm Melbourne time
> 
> still couldn't believe it but it happened. Been checking this thread and last grant I've read was the one lodged on the 31st of March so didn't expect mine would come that soon too. Prayers really. All the best everyone!!


Congrats mate.

Have fun and wish you success in Oz land.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## bond_bhai

Do we need to get Black & White "Electronic" payslips generated by my employer notarized? or can we upload it as it is?


----------



## Pame

Hi expatforum,

Finally some thing to cheer up. An immi update that suggests DIBP and Australian customs dept. is going to be merged into one and soon they will update us with more information. 

Also the update is suggesting that, the application for skilled visas will be processed as usual. The processing time is also gonna be same with no change in 3 months for visa 190 and 189. 

Overall, In my opinion there will not be much drastic changes in the migration program of 2015 and they will recharge the visa planning levels in July or before. Let us hope that we will get a move on soon.

Australian Border Force

Regards


----------



## lovetosmack

bond_bhai said:


> Do we need to get Black & White "Electronic" payslips generated by my employer notarized? or can we upload it as it is?


Black& White - NOTARIZE & UPLOAD
Color - UPLOAD DIRECTLY


----------



## caaustralia

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want your advice. My CO got allotted today - Team 08 GSM Adelaide, and asked for following info;:fingerscrossed:
> 
> *Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience in the form of but not limited to:
> Pay Slips
> Employer Contract(s)
> Taxation Statements
> Superannuation Statements
> Banking Statements
> Form 80.*
> 
> I am a Nurse and *my total experience is 1.5 years*. ANMAC did my assessment on General Category, which never consider my working experience since it is less than three years. I had 55 points and with NSW State Nomination I got total 60 points and *applied for 190 visa on Feb 18 2014*. Today the CO asked for the above documents and I have only the following documents with me;
> 
> *Employer 1* – (Duration – One year) – Five diff month’s salary credit showing in the bank statement.
> *Employer 2* – (Duration - Six months) – I have 4 diff pay slips (No bank statements) + Appointment Letter
> I do not have Taxation Statements, Superannuation Statements or Form 16.
> 
> Shall I submit whatever I’m having ?.. If I am not submitting all the above, whether it affect the decision for grant ? Please guide me


Hey,

I have work experience of 7 years but could not claim points for these due to lack of proper documentation. I have mentioned the work ex in the visa application but marked it as not relevant to the nominated occupation.

I am afraid, if the CO asks for the proof, I will not be able to furnish even one. 

I read that in case we do not claim points for work ex, the CO does not bother about any proofs. Seniors pls help.

Thanks,
caaustralia


----------



## Pame

caaustralia said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have work experience of 7 years but could not claim points for these due to lack of proper documentation. I have mentioned the work ex in the visa application but marked it as not relevant to the nominated occupation.
> 
> I am afraid, if the CO asks for the proof, I will not be able to furnish even one.
> 
> I read that in case we do not claim points for work ex, the CO does not bother about any proofs. Seniors pls help.
> 
> Thanks,
> caaustralia


Hi,

You are not supposed to provide proof of any thing which you have not claimed off. In my opinion we can not prove any thing which is not available with us and that's the reason we are not claiming it.


----------



## manmvk

caaustralia said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have work experience of 7 years but could not claim points for these due to lack of proper documentation. I have mentioned the work ex in the visa application but marked it as not relevant to the nominated occupation.
> 
> I am afraid, if the CO asks for the proof, I will not be able to furnish even one.
> 
> I read that in case we do not claim points for work ex, the CO does not bother about any proofs. Seniors pls help.
> 
> Thanks,
> caaustralia


Hi,

Yes you are right and I asked my agent to mail my CO regarding the same. Hope to get CO's reply on Monday. Will update here.

Tks


----------



## manmvk

DivineGrace said:


> Hi manmvk
> 
> So did you mail / call DIAC to get the CO allocated or did you wait for them to assign a CO to your case ?


Hi, I have never called or mail DIBP. May 17th it will be 3 months after applying for 190 visa. Hope CO gets assigned automatically after 10th week. Just a guess 

Tks


----------



## anish13

jojojojo said:


> HI EVERYONE!!
> 
> Heart beat's still up as I just received my 189 visa GRANT notice this past 5 PM Melbourne time!!!  Super blessed and grateful to God and everyone who helped..
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation to apply : March 24 2014
> Applied 189 visa : April 7 2014 (onshore)
> Medicals done : May 5 2014
> Medicals uploaded : May 9 2014
> form 80 : May 10 2014 morning
> First contact with CO and receipt of visa grant: (Adelaide team 6)
> *May 10 2014 past 5 Pm Melbourne time*
> 
> still couldn't believe it but it happened. Been checking this thread and last grant I've read was the one lodged on the 31st of March so didn't expect mine would come that soon too. Prayers really. All the best everyone!!



Congrats and all the best..


----------



## DivineGrace

manmvk said:


> Hi, I have never called or mail DIBP. May 17th it will be 3 months after applying for 190 visa. Hope CO gets assigned automatically after 10th week. Just a guess
> 
> Tks


Thanks for the reply Buddy !

That's a long wait , but we need to have patience I guess as Patience is the Plaster for all soars


----------



## caaustralia

manmvk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you are right and I asked my agent to mail my CO regarding the same. Hope to get CO's reply on Monday. Will update here.
> 
> Tks


Hi,

Thanks a lot manmvk and Pame.


Regards,
caaustralia


----------



## Black_Rose

jojojojo said:


> HI EVERYONE!!
> 
> Heart beat's still up as I just received my 189 visa GRANT notice this past 5 PM Melbourne time!!!  Super blessed and grateful to God and everyone who helped..
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation to apply : March 24 2014
> Applied 189 visa : April 7 2014 (onshore)
> Medicals done : May 5 2014
> Medicals uploaded : May 9 2014
> form 80 : May 10 2014 morning
> First contact with CO and receipt of visa grant: (Adelaide team 6)
> *May 10 2014 past 5 Pm Melbourne time*
> 
> still couldn't believe it but it happened. Been checking this thread and last grant I've read was the one lodged on the 31st of March so didn't expect mine would come that soon too. Prayers really. All the best everyone!!


Congratulation buddy


----------



## Chandra.M

jojojojo said:


> HI EVERYONE!!
> 
> Heart beat's still up as I just received my 189 visa GRANT notice this past 5 PM Melbourne time!!!  Super blessed and grateful to God and everyone who helped..
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation to apply : March 24 2014
> Applied 189 visa : April 7 2014 (onshore)
> Medicals done : May 5 2014
> Medicals uploaded : May 9 2014
> form 80  : May 10 2014 morning
> First contact with CO and receipt of visa grant: (Adelaide team 6)
> *May 10 2014 past 5 Pm Melbourne time*
> 
> still couldn't believe it but it happened. Been checking this thread and last grant I've read was the one lodged on the 31st of March so didn't expect mine would come that soon too. Prayers really. All the best everyone!!


Congrats Buddy, 

The process has been super-quick. Form 80 in the morning & grant in the evening.

Cheers,


----------



## bu_usa

Hello All,

Happy to tell you that I got my golden e-mail this morning. I never got any communication of CO allocation and got a straight grant today.

I neither uploaded not was asked for Form 80.

Its from Adeliade Team -04.

Wish every one waiting, all the very best.


----------



## Bangali_Oz

Karen0510 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in need of advice as to migrating with my family as we chose WA.
> 
> Here is a list of dates we received an answer at different stages in the process to get a VISA.
> 
> My husband is the main applicant.
> 
> 29.10.13 UNSUCCESSFUL TRA FOR METAL MACHINIST -323214
> SENT FOR REVIEW AND RECEIVED SUCCESSFUL REPLY FROM TRA
> 10.01.2014 - SUCCESSFUL REPLY FROM TRA.
> 17.01.2014 - EOI.
> 07.02.2014 - EOI PAYMENT MADE 200 AUD
> 10.02.2014 - REPLY FROM EOI.
> 11.02.2014- REPLY WITH INVITATION TO APPLY FOR WESTERN AUSTRALIA.
> 19.02.2014 - GOT IMMI ACCOUNT REGISTERED AND PAYMENT FOR 2 ADULTS AND CHILD WAS MADE.
> 11.04.2014 - RECEIVED A MAIL FROM CASE OFFICER(CO) FOR DOC AND MEDICALS TO BE COMPLETED.
> 17.04.2014 - SENT DOC REQUESTED BY CO.
> 19.04.2014- MEDICALS COMPLETED.
> 21.04.2014- MEDICALS MUST HAVE BEEN UPLOADED AS ON IMMI ACCOUNT IT STATES NO MEDICALS REQUIRED.
> 
> AND NOW WE ON THE PAINFUL WAIT FOR THE VISA GRANT.
> 
> WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF ANYONE APPLIED FOR THE SAME AND HOW LONG AFTER MEDICALS DID YOU RECEIVE THE VISA.
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED ... LETS HOPE GODS WILL IS IN THIS.
> 
> WISHES TO ALL WHO HAVE APPLIED.
> 
> GOD BLESS.


My timelines are similar, Meds submitted on 18-April and got to know from CO Meds referred on 22-April. The Immiaccount shows no Medical Exam needed. Currently waiting ...

Please update once you hear from them ....


----------



## maq_qatar

bu_usa said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to tell you that I got my golden e-mail this morning. I never got any communication of CO allocation and got a straight grant today.
> 
> I neither uploaded not was asked for Form 80.
> 
> Its from Adeliade Team -04.
> 
> Wish every one waiting, all the very best.


Many Congratulation to you mate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sathiyaseelan

*Yahooooo.. i received a job offer for junior telecom engineer*

Hi my dear sweethearts,

Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.

The method that worked for me is linkedin. I just dropped an email to few of the directors and CEO's of various telecommunication vendors, subcontractors and recruitment consultancies and a fellow who is the director of the company replied asking me asking whether i could be able to relocate to perth in 2-3 days and without even an inch of hesitation, i said yes, of course. So, then, sharing my resume, salary negotiation and interview have been lined one by one and finally last evening i got the offer letter and contractual agreement.

The position is based in perth and the salary is average. However, the technologies they are going to deliver projects is LTE/4G which is the hot cake now in telecom industry. What is more, the customers to whom the project is to be delivered are Vodafone and optus and hence if i am able to perform well and make good contacts with people in vodafone or optus, my future would be bright that even they might recruit me for their companies. At the end of the day, i could see the positive hopes..

After reaching Melbourne on 19th of April, 2014, it took about 3 weeks for me to get this job offer. What i learnt here in job search is that never target only job sites but also individual recruiters, social networking sites such as facebook, linkedin as well and some time magic happens through them like the one occurred to me. Further, target the small and medium companies too. Don't ignore them and by and large, their wages are as good as that of the big companies.

So, be optimistic and try to knock the doors of everyone who is involving in that sector. Send them a private message stating your interest in working at their company with some good notes of that company. In short, your request message should impress them and you will be there.

Are there anyone in perth from this group?

I would be glad to meet you there.

All te best for your job search.

Cheers!

Sathiya


----------



## kaurrajbir

Hello

My skills were assessed in feb 2013 as per old ACS format when the 2 years work deduction policy was not in place. so ACS didnt deduct any experience.

My degree btech ( computer science) as well as my work ex of 2.5 were assessed as suitable for software engineer 261313.

I completed 3 years of experience as software engineer in september 2013 in the same role and with the same employer. 

But my skills were assessed in feb 2013 when I had 2.5 years of experience. 

Now my question is, can i claim 5 points for 3 years of work experience in Eoi ?

Thanks


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi I have created account on Immi site to apply for visa for 189. But when I logged in, I didnt find 189 listed there.. 



Options which are listed are as follows:

Which one is for 189?

Application group	Application type
Air & Sea Crew	Maritime Crew Visa (988)
Air & Sea Crew	Superyacht Crew Visa (488)
Family	Migration to Australia by a Partner (300,309/100,820/801)
Family	Partner Visa - Information for Permanent Stage Processing (100,801)
Family	Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)
Health	My Health Declarations
Resident Return	Resident Return Visa (155,157)
Skilled Migration	Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888)
Skilled Migration	Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188)
Skilled Migration	Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188)
Skilled Migration	Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187)
Skilled Migration	General Skilled Migration Visa (Applicant) (476,485,887)
Skilled Migration	Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187)
Skilled Migration	Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489)
Skilled Migration	Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)
Student	Student Temporary Visa (Offshore) (570,571,572,573,574,575)
Student	Student Temporary Visa (Onshore Further Stay) (570,571,572,573,574,575)
Student	Student Temporary Visa (Onshore Initial Primary) (570,571,572,573,574,575)
Temporary Work	Temporary Work (Short Stay Activity) Visa (400)
Temporary Work	Temporary Work Skilled Visa (Primary) (457)
Temporary Work	Temporary Work Skilled Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (457)
Temporary Work	Temporary Work Skilled Visa - Nomination (457)
Temporary Work	Temporary Work Skilled Visa - Standard Business Sponsorship (457)
Visitor	eVisitor (651)
Visitor	Visitor Short Stay Visa (600)
Work & Holiday	First Working Holiday Visa (417)
Work & Holiday	Second Working Holiday Visa (Offshore) (417)
Work & Holiday	Second Working Holiday Visa (Onshore) (417)
Work & Holiday	Work & Holiday Visa (462)


----------



## Santhosh.15

bu_usa said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to tell you that I got my golden e-mail this morning. I never got any communication of CO allocation and got a straight grant today.
> 
> I neither uploaded not was asked for Form 80.
> 
> Its from Adeliade Team -04.
> 
> Wish every one waiting, all the very best.


Woww....Great news Congrats.

Santhosh


----------



## gkkumar

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.
> 
> The method that worked for me is linkedin. I just dropped an email to few of the directors and CEO's of various telecommunication vendors, subcontractors and recruitment consultancies and a fellow who is the director of the company replied asking me asking whether i could be able to relocate to perth in 2-3 days and without even an inch of hesitation, i said yes, of course. So, then, sharing my resume, salary negotiation and interview have been lined one by one and finally last evening i got the offer letter and contractual agreement.
> 
> The position is based in perth and the salary is average. However, the technologies they are going to deliver projects is LTE/4G which is the hot cake now in telecom industry. What is more, the customers to whom the project is to be delivered are Vodafone and optus and hence if i am able to perform well and make good contacts with people in vodafone or optus, my future would be bright that even they might recruit me for their companies. At the end of the day, i could see the positive hopes..
> 
> After reaching Melbourne on 19th of April, 2014, it took about 3 weeks for me to get this job offer. What i learnt here in job search is that never target only job sites but also individual recruiters, social networking sites such as facebook, linkedin as well and some time magic happens through them like the one occurred to me. Further, target the small and medium companies too. Don't ignore them and by and large, their wages are as good as that of the big companies.
> 
> So, be optimistic and try to knock the doors of everyone who is involving in that sector. Send them a private message stating your interest in working at their company with some good notes of that company. In short, your request message should impress them and you will be there.
> 
> Are there anyone in perth from this group?
> 
> I would be glad to meet you there.
> 
> All te best for your job search.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Congratulations Honey !! Glad to know that you got a break and thanks for sharing your experience. Let me update my linkedin profile first !!


----------



## gkkumar

bu_usa said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to tell you that I got my golden e-mail this morning. I never got any communication of CO allocation and got a straight grant today.
> 
> I neither uploaded not was asked for Form 80.
> 
> Its from Adeliade Team -04.
> 
> Wish every one waiting, all the very best.


Congratulations !!


----------



## gkkumar

jojojojo said:


> HI EVERYONE!!
> 
> Heart beat's still up as I just received my 189 visa GRANT notice this past 5 PM Melbourne time!!!  Super blessed and grateful to God and everyone who helped..
> 
> My timeline:
> 
> Invitation to apply : March 24 2014
> Applied 189 visa : April 7 2014 (onshore)
> Medicals done : May 5 2014
> Medicals uploaded : May 9 2014
> form 80 : May 10 2014 morning
> First contact with CO and receipt of visa grant: (Adelaide team 6)
> *May 10 2014 past 5 Pm Melbourne time*
> 
> still couldn't believe it but it happened. Been checking this thread and last grant I've read was the one lodged on the 31st of March so didn't expect mine would come that soon too. Prayers really. All the best everyone!!


Congratulations !!! It seems CO waited for you ( for complete doc submission ) - to grant your visa !!!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.
> 
> The method that worked for me is linkedin. I just dropped an email to few of the directors and CEO's of various telecommunication vendors, subcontractors and recruitment consultancies and a fellow who is the director of the company replied asking me asking whether i could be able to relocate to perth in 2-3 days and without even an inch of hesitation, i said yes, of course. So, then, sharing my resume, salary negotiation and interview have been lined one by one and finally last evening i got the offer letter and contractual agreement.
> 
> The position is based in perth and the salary is average. However, the technologies they are going to deliver projects is LTE/4G which is the hot cake now in telecom industry. What is more, the customers to whom the project is to be delivered are Vodafone and optus and hence if i am able to perform well and make good contacts with people in vodafone or optus, my future would be bright that even they might recruit me for their companies. At the end of the day, i could see the positive hopes..
> 
> After reaching Melbourne on 19th of April, 2014, it took about 3 weeks for me to get this job offer. What i learnt here in job search is that never target only job sites but also individual recruiters, social networking sites such as facebook, linkedin as well and some time magic happens through them like the one occurred to me. Further, target the small and medium companies too. Don't ignore them and by and large, their wages are as good as that of the big companies.
> 
> So, be optimistic and try to knock the doors of everyone who is involving in that sector. Send them a private message stating your interest in working at their company with some good notes of that company. In short, your request message should impress them and you will be there.
> 
> Are there anyone in perth from this group?
> 
> I would be glad to meet you there.
> 
> All te best for your job search.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Congrats my friend!!
Hope you always get the best in life!
So happy for you!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Aus189visa

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.
> 
> The method that worked for me is linkedin. I just dropped an email to few of the directors and CEO's of various telecommunication vendors, subcontractors and recruitment consultancies and a fellow who is the director of the company replied asking me asking whether i could be able to relocate to perth in 2-3 days and without even an inch of hesitation, i said yes, of course. So, then, sharing my resume, salary negotiation and interview have been lined one by one and finally last evening i got the offer letter and contractual agreement.
> 
> The position is based in perth and the salary is average. However, the technologies they are going to deliver projects is LTE/4G which is the hot cake now in telecom industry. What is more, the customers to whom the project is to be delivered are Vodafone and optus and hence if i am able to perform well and make good contacts with people in vodafone or optus, my future would be bright that even they might recruit me for their companies. At the end of the day, i could see the positive hopes..
> 
> After reaching Melbourne on 19th of April, 2014, it took about 3 weeks for me to get this job offer. What i learnt here in job search is that never target only job sites but also individual recruiters, social networking sites such as facebook, linkedin as well and some time magic happens through them like the one occurred to me. Further, target the small and medium companies too. Don't ignore them and by and large, their wages are as good as that of the big companies.
> 
> So, be optimistic and try to knock the doors of everyone who is involving in that sector. Send them a private message stating your interest in working at their company with some good notes of that company. In short, your request message should impress them and you will be there.
> 
> Are there anyone in perth from this group?
> 
> I would be glad to meet you there.
> 
> All te best for your job search.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya



Congrats Sathiya. Tats really a great news. Have a nice time in your new job.


----------



## chiku2006

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.
> 
> The method that worked for me is linkedin. I just dropped an email to few of the directors and CEO's of various telecommunication vendors, subcontractors and recruitment consultancies and a fellow who is the director of the company replied asking me asking whether i could be able to relocate to perth in 2-3 days and without even an inch of hesitation, i said yes, of course. So, then, sharing my resume, salary negotiation and interview have been lined one by one and finally last evening i got the offer letter and contractual agreement.
> 
> The position is based in perth and the salary is average. However, the technologies they are going to deliver projects is LTE/4G which is the hot cake now in telecom industry. What is more, the customers to whom the project is to be delivered are Vodafone and optus and hence if i am able to perform well and make good contacts with people in vodafone or optus, my future would be bright that even they might recruit me for their companies. At the end of the day, i could see the positive hopes..
> 
> After reaching Melbourne on 19th of April, 2014, it took about 3 weeks for me to get this job offer. What i learnt here in job search is that never target only job sites but also individual recruiters, social networking sites such as facebook, linkedin as well and some time magic happens through them like the one occurred to me. Further, target the small and medium companies too. Don't ignore them and by and large, their wages are as good as that of the big companies.
> 
> So, be optimistic and try to knock the doors of everyone who is involving in that sector. Send them a private message stating your interest in working at their company with some good notes of that company. In short, your request message should impress them and you will be there.
> 
> Are there anyone in perth from this group?
> 
> I would be glad to meet you there.
> 
> All te best for your job search.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Thats a fantastic news Sathiya!!

I am glad that you are setrling down fast in Australia. 

God bless you my friend and all the best in life !!


----------



## chiku2006

bu_usa said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Happy to tell you that I got my golden e-mail this morning. I never got any communication of CO allocation and got a straight grant today.
> 
> I neither uploaded not was asked for Form 80.
> 
> Its from Adeliade Team -04.
> 
> Wish every one waiting, all the very best.


Congrats dude and all the best!!

Was it 189 or 190? 

It entirely depends on a CO... sometimes they want form 80 and sometimes they dont.


----------



## bu_usa

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats dude and all the best!!
> 
> Was it 189 or 190?
> 
> It entirely depends on a CO... sometimes they want form 80 and sometimes they dont.


Yep, I know. It was 189.


----------



## Guest

*Form 80*

Hi,

Yesterday i had uploaded Form 80 for me and my wife. When i am checking the status today - another link has appeared under each applicant stating "complete character assessment for this applicant" 

What does this mean?


----------



## ALIPA

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer
> 
> Sathiya


Many congratulations my friend. It's real motivations for me as well!


----------



## npraneethreddy

Congratulations !!!! and Thank you for all the great work you did on this forum.




sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.
> 
> The method that worked for me is linkedin. I just dropped an email to few of the directors and CEO's of various telecommunication vendors, subcontractors and recruitment consultancies and a fellow who is the director of the company replied asking me asking whether i could be able to relocate to perth in 2-3 days and without even an inch of hesitation, i said yes, of course. So, then, sharing my resume, salary negotiation and interview have been lined one by one and finally last evening i got the offer letter and contractual agreement.
> 
> The position is based in perth and the salary is average. However, the technologies they are going to deliver projects is LTE/4G which is the hot cake now in telecom industry. What is more, the customers to whom the project is to be delivered are Vodafone and optus and hence if i am able to perform well and make good contacts with people in vodafone or optus, my future would be bright that even they might recruit me for their companies. At the end of the day, i could see the positive hopes..
> 
> After reaching Melbourne on 19th of April, 2014, it took about 3 weeks for me to get this job offer. What i learnt here in job search is that never target only job sites but also individual recruiters, social networking sites such as facebook, linkedin as well and some time magic happens through them like the one occurred to me. Further, target the small and medium companies too. Don't ignore them and by and large, their wages are as good as that of the big companies.
> 
> So, be optimistic and try to knock the doors of everyone who is involving in that sector. Send them a private message stating your interest in working at their company with some good notes of that company. In short, your request message should impress them and you will be there.
> 
> Are there anyone in perth from this group?
> 
> I would be glad to meet you there.
> 
> All te best for your job search.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


----------



## anish13

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday i had uploaded Form 80 for me and my wife. When i am checking the status today - another link has appeared under each applicant stating "complete character assessment for this applicant"
> 
> What does this mean?


This means that you need to arrange PCC for your wife and you


----------



## bond_bhai

lovetosmack said:


> Black& White - NOTARIZE & UPLOAD
> Color - UPLOAD DIRECTLY


Thanks lovetosmack!


----------



## Guest

anish13 said:


> This means that you need to arrange PCC for your wife and you


I had already uploaded my PCC only wife's is pending. So in that case what you said above is not applicable to me.


----------



## anish13

cb2406 said:


> I had already uploaded my PCC only wife's is pending. So in that case what you said above is not applicable to me.


well, then i guess you have nothing to worry about.. I hear from from some of the experts here that the website has a lag in updating the correct status. After a few days, it reflects the correct status.. You can relax i guess for now..


----------



## ykps

Hi All,

Have a small query. My belgium PCC is dated 21st October 2013, which I applied at the time of skills assessment. I haven't entered that country since 2011. My Indian PCC is dated 15th April.

My question is, when will be the date of entry effective from? If it is before October 2014, I will be in soup. Please help.


----------



## Pame

ykps said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a small query. My belgium PCC is dated 21st October 2013, which I applied at the time of skills assessment. I haven't entered that country since 2011. My Indian PCC is dated 15th April.
> 
> My question is, when will be the date of entry effective from? If it is before October 2014, I will be in soup. Please help.


Hi,

I am afraid, according to me ur Initial entry date will go by your Belgium PCC i.e. 21/10/2014. Other experts can also come in. 

Regards


----------



## Karen0510

Bangali_Oz said:


> My timelines are similar, Meds submitted on 18-April and got to know from CO Meds referred on 22-April. The Immiaccount shows no Medical Exam needed. Currently waiting ...
> 
> Please update once you hear from them ....


 Sure will do ....All the best to you as well ....


----------



## Hassan_001

Dear,

I've lodged my application on last 4th May and now attaching all the necessary documents.
Can anyone tell me what are the other forms need to be writted and attached other that 1221?


----------



## mainak

HassanMorshed said:


> Dear,
> 
> I've lodged my application on last 4th May and now attaching all the necessary documents.
> Can anyone tell me what are the other forms need to be writted and attached other that 1221?


For primary applicant -> Form 80
For other applicants (if != minor) -> Form 80 and Form 1221


----------



## Hassan_001

Now, shall I upload the form 80 now or wait for the CO to ask?


----------



## mainak

HassanMorshed said:


> Now, shall I upload the form 80 now or wait for the CO to ask?


I have seen majorly all expats here recommending front loading EVERY thing..


----------



## maq_qatar

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.
> 
> The method that worked for me is linkedin. I just dropped an email to few of the directors and CEO's of various telecommunication vendors, subcontractors and recruitment consultancies and a fellow who is the director of the company replied asking me asking whether i could be able to relocate to perth in 2-3 days and without even an inch of hesitation, i said yes, of course. So, then, sharing my resume, salary negotiation and interview have been lined one by one and finally last evening i got the offer letter and contractual agreement.
> 
> The position is based in perth and the salary is average. However, the technologies they are going to deliver projects is LTE/4G which is the hot cake now in telecom industry. What is more, the customers to whom the project is to be delivered are Vodafone and optus and hence if i am able to perform well and make good contacts with people in vodafone or optus, my future would be bright that even they might recruit me for their companies. At the end of the day, i could see the positive hopes..
> 
> After reaching Melbourne on 19th of April, 2014, it took about 3 weeks for me to get this job offer. What i learnt here in job search is that never target only job sites but also individual recruiters, social networking sites such as facebook, linkedin as well and some time magic happens through them like the one occurred to me. Further, target the small and medium companies too. Don't ignore them and by and large, their wages are as good as that of the big companies.
> 
> So, be optimistic and try to knock the doors of everyone who is involving in that sector. Send them a private message stating your interest in working at their company with some good notes of that company. In short, your request message should impress them and you will be there.
> 
> Are there anyone in perth from this group?
> 
> I would be glad to meet you there.
> 
> All te best for your job search.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Many congratulation to you sathiya. Party time

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## anujmalhotra262

mainak said:


> For primary applicant -> Form 80
> For other applicants (if != minor) -> Form 80 and Form 1221


Why Form 1221? Its is same as Form 80.. 
Can someone confirm what all forms are required to be submitted?


----------



## MilanPS

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Why Form 1221? Its is same as Form 80..
> Can someone confirm what all forms are required to be submitted?


What is form 1221 for? Pls. elaborate ...

I was told by my agent that we only need to submit form-80 for all applicants above 16 yrs of age and no form for minors is required.


----------



## Black_Rose

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.
> 
> The method that worked for me is linkedin. I just dropped an email to few of the directors and CEO's of various telecommunication vendors, subcontractors and recruitment consultancies and a fellow who is the director of the company replied asking me asking whether i could be able to relocate to perth in 2-3 days and without even an inch of hesitation, i said yes, of course. So, then, sharing my resume, salary negotiation and interview have been lined one by one and finally last evening i got the offer letter and contractual agreement.
> 
> The position is based in perth and the salary is average. However, the technologies they are going to deliver projects is LTE/4G which is the hot cake now in telecom industry. What is more, the customers to whom the project is to be delivered are Vodafone and optus and hence if i am able to perform well and make good contacts with people in vodafone or optus, my future would be bright that even they might recruit me for their companies. At the end of the day, i could see the positive hopes..
> 
> After reaching Melbourne on 19th of April, 2014, it took about 3 weeks for me to get this job offer. What i learnt here in job search is that never target only job sites but also individual recruiters, social networking sites such as facebook, linkedin as well and some time magic happens through them like the one occurred to me. Further, target the small and medium companies too. Don't ignore them and by and large, their wages are as good as that of the big companies.
> 
> So, be optimistic and try to knock the doors of everyone who is involving in that sector. Send them a private message stating your interest in working at their company with some good notes of that company. In short, your request message should impress them and you will be there.
> 
> Are there anyone in perth from this group?
> 
> I would be glad to meet you there.
> 
> All te best for your job search.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


That's a great news and very inspiring also who planning to move to Australia. Now what's your next plan? looking for appropriate model of Ferrari?  
Good Luck...


----------



## mainak

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Why Form 1221? Its is same as Form 80..
> Can someone confirm what all forms are required to be submitted?


yes 1221 is almost duplicate of 80
but this trend has been observed that CO asks for 1221 additionally for secondary applicants


----------



## Guest

cb2406 said:


> One more thing - i have to first clicik on "orgainse health declaration" answer all the question and then aubmit. It will generate HAP ID tht have to give to hospital during appointment. Hope my understanding is correct.
> 
> Wht is the fee per applicant? Do they accept card or only cash payment?
> 
> All the best for CO allocation.


Anyone?


----------



## MilanPS

cb2406 said:


> Anyone?


Yes, your understanding is correct and you would call the hospital after getting your HAP ID, they'll not even book your appointment without you giving your HAP ID to them on phone.

They charged INR 3500 for adults and INR 1500 for our minor daughter, they would accept payment by cash as well as card.


----------



## Guest

MilanPS said:


> Yes, your understanding is correct and you would call the hospital after getting your HAP ID, they'll not even book your appointment without you giving your HAP ID to them on phone.
> 
> They charged INR 3500 for adults and INR 1500 for our minor daughter, they would accept payment by cash as well as card.


Just to add, i dont have CO assigned to my case so i can go ahead and get my medicals done rght.


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

hi guys congrats to all friends who got their visa grant cheers......


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

one query we lodged our application190 subclass on 12th march, medical done on 14th April now for pcc our psk rajkot asking for evidence of dibp what evidence are needed for pcc I am confuse want to do pcc b4 CO allocation but what evidence they consider not sure with that can anyone guide...


----------



## Pame

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> one query we lodged our application190 subclass on 12th march, medical done on 14th April now for pcc our psk rajkot asking for evidence of dibp what evidence are needed for pcc I am confuse want to do pcc b4 CO allocation but what evidence they consider not sure with that can anyone guide...


Hi,

In my opinion, u should try with the copy on invitation and visa application acknowledgement to get the pcc done.

Best of luck


----------



## MilanPS

cb2406 said:


> Just to add, i dont have CO assigned to my case so i can go ahead and get my medicals done rght.


Yes, you should go right ahead without wasting any time with the medicals and PCCs, it'll further delay your grant if you get these done after case officer assignment.


----------



## tambarus

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my opinion, u should try with the copy on invitation and visa application acknowledgement to get the pcc done.
> 
> Best of luck


Please approach AU embassy locally whichever country u applying from and provide them the evidence that you received invite and embassy will issue letter for concerned authorities the requirement of PCC. It comes with some nominal charges. Just based on your copy of invite goverment bodies do not provide any PCCs in my knowledge.


----------



## tambarus

MilanPS said:


> Yes, you should go right ahead without wasting any time with the medicals and PCCs, it'll further delay your grant if you get these done after case officer assignment.


The early u get PCCs and medicals done, it will surely assist you in boosting your process for visa. Preferably get your PCCs and medicals done before your CO allocation. Please go through wonderful blog below

www.pr4oz.com 

This will provide you with detailed information. This assisted me personally to clear many of my doubts regarding end to end process.


----------



## tambarus

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> one query we lodged our application190 subclass on 12th march, medical done on 14th April now for pcc our psk rajkot asking for evidence of dibp what evidence are needed for pcc I am confuse want to do pcc b4 CO allocation but what evidence they consider not sure with that can anyone guide...


Bettet to get it done as early as possible. Please approach AU embassy locally whichever country you are applying from and provide them the evidence that you received invite and paid moneyas well with receipt number. In turn, AU embassy will issue letter for concerned authorities the highlighting the requirement of PCC. It comes with some nominal charges. Just based on your copy of invite goverment bodies do not provide any PCCs in my knowledge.


----------



## Pame

tambarus said:


> Please approach AU embassy locally whichever country u applying from and provide them the evidence that you received invite and embassy will issue letter for concerned authorities the requirement of PCC. It comes with some nominal charges. Just based on your copy of invite goverment bodies do not provide any PCCs in my knowledge.


Hi,
That means I was lucky. Got the pcc just by showing invitation and visa acknowledgement letter.

Just checked the passport seva India site. It does not mandate any request from the concerned authority, but rest is with the officer. 

http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/docAdvisor/pccPassport

Regards


----------



## tambarus

Pame said:


> Hi,
> That means I was lucky. Got the pcc just by showing invitation and visa acknowledgement letter.


Seems to be ;-)

This is the process if u r residing out from your country and would require PCC from residing country but in india as well when you approach to police staion in small town they seems to bit reluctant to take reaponsibility on providing PCC. In this case, this method works for sure. By law, any Indian citizen can approach to his local police station and ask for PCC. Also if u are passport holder then your PCC is already done and you can get it from your passport office as well. Their are few more ways of getting PCCs faster but it depends completely on situation. I have tried to explain the best way to receive PCC from concerned authorities which helps them also to address properly right australian authorities without any spelling mistakes ;-)


----------



## engineer1

Hi,
Got my CO assigned yesterday.
While filling form 80 there is a question if your Visa was ever rejected ? I had a PR rejection earlier for Singapore.Is that something that needs to be mentioned for that question.

Any guidance on this will be much helpful.Thanks!


----------



## ManojSingla

Hi friends and seniors,

I need your help.

1) I have done* B.Tech in Electronics and Communication Engineering* stream.
2) I have been working for an IT company as a *Software Tester for more than 4 year*s now.

*Last year* (my experience was around 3.4 years that time), I had applied for *ACS skill assessment under 261314 (Software Tester)* category.

But my skills were assessed as *unsuitable* for migration under this category as:

1) I was assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to my nominated skilled occupation.
2) And my qualification was assessed as not closely related to my nominated occupation:
As my B.Tech (Electronics and Communication Engineering) was assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
3) My total experience was assessed as 3 yrs 4 months by that time.

So, now as my total experience is more than 4 yrs, I am deciding to again apply for ACS skill assessment next week. I have following *two queries:*

1) Can I still apply for ACS skill assessment* under 261314 (Software Tester)* code?
2) Under which category shall I apply for *189 independent visas or 190 states nominated* visa?

Your help will be much appreciated.
Thank you all in advance.



Warm Regards,
Manoj Singla
Mob: +91-9888747070
Email: [email protected]


----------



## piyush1132003

ManojSingla said:


> Hi friends and seniors,
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> 1) I have done* B.Tech in Electronics and Communication Engineering* stream.
> 2) I have been working for an IT company as a *Software Tester for more than 4 year*s now.
> 
> *Last year* (my experience was around 3.4 years that time), I had applied for *ACS skill assessment under 261314 (Software Tester)* category.
> 
> But my skills were assessed as *unsuitable* for migration under this category as:
> 
> 1) I was assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to my nominated skilled occupation.
> 2) And my qualification was assessed as not closely related to my nominated occupation:
> As my B.Tech (Electronics and Communication Engineering) was assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 3) My total experience was assessed as 3 yrs 4 months by that time.
> 
> So, now as my total experience is more than 4 yrs, I am deciding to again apply for ACS skill assessment next week. I have following *two queries:*
> 
> 1) Can I still apply for ACS skill assessment* under 261314 (Software Tester)* code?
> 2) Under which category shall I apply for *189 independent visas or 190 states nominated* visa?
> 
> Your help will be much appreciated.
> Thank you all in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Manoj Singla
> Mob: +91-9888747070
> Email: [email protected]




1). Yes
2) 190 only..need to wait till july and better be ready with ielts before that


----------



## dhawalswamy

engineer1 said:


> Hi,
> Got my CO assigned yesterday.
> While filling form 80 there is a question if your Visa was ever rejected ? I had a PR rejection earlier for Singapore.Is that something that needs to be mentioned for that question.
> 
> Any guidance on this will be much helpful.Thanks!




yes you have to mention this under the section, have your visa application been rejected for any other country......

i dont know whether they are capable to find this, if you dont declare it. but in this period of electronic databases, everything is possible.

also, not mentioning facts in form 80 amounts to an offence and its risky. hence, be fair and mention it.


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

Anybody out here who filed visa post 25th MArch and got CO allocated ?


----------



## ManojSingla

piyush1132003 said:


> 1). Yes
> 2) 190 only..need to wait till july and better be ready with ielts before that



Thanks a lot piyush1132003.

Yes sir, but I still have to apply again for my ACS assessment.
One more *query *pls:

As I already applied for ACS assessment last year and paid around $450 for this,
so *Will I have to pay $450 again for assessment this time*? or any adjustment is possible from last time payment?


----------



## MilanPS

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Anybody out here who filed visa post 25th MArch and got CO allocated ?


I filed on 15-March and still haven't heard anything from anyone till now .. no CO ...


----------



## MilanPS

ManojSingla said:


> Thanks a lot piyush1132003.
> 
> Yes sir, but I still have to apply again for my ACS assessment.
> One more *query *pls:
> 
> As I already applied for ACS assessment last year and paid around $450 for this,
> so *Will I have to pay $450 again for assessment this time*? or any adjustment is possible from last time payment?


Sorry bro ... you I don't think that you'll get any adjustment or discounts for your earlier assessment ... You might need to pay again since your last result was -ve ... you need to get yourself re-assessed for getting a +ve result this time ...


----------



## MilanPS

engineer1 said:


> Hi,
> Got my CO assigned yesterday.
> While filling form 80 there is a question if your Visa was ever rejected ? I had a PR rejection earlier for Singapore.Is that something that needs to be mentioned for that question.
> 
> Any guidance on this will be much helpful.Thanks!


That's great news, you filed on 27-Mar and got the CO assigned yesterday.

I filed on 15-Mar and still haven't heard anything ...

How did you get to know about the CO allocation and did he/she ask for any additional documents?


----------



## ManojSingla

MilanPS said:


> Sorry bro ... you I don't think that you'll get any adjustment or discounts for your earlier assessment ... You might need to pay again since your last result was -ve ... you need to get yourself re-assessed for getting a +ve result this time ...


Thanks MilanPS..


so Shall I mention my previous assessment reference number with my new application?
If yes, where and how can I mention it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## piyush1132003

ManojSingla said:


> Thanks a lot piyush1132003.
> 
> Yes sir, but I still have to apply again for my ACS assessment.
> One more query pls:
> 
> As I already applied for ACS assessment last year and paid around $450 for this,
> so Will I have to pay $450 again for assessment this time? or any adjustment is possible from last time payment?


If its altogether new application and you r not asking for review or appealing for previous ones to reconsider any experience...
Then, again have to pay 450 or 500 Aud for accessment...


----------



## engineer1

MilanPS said:


> That's great news, you filed on 27-Mar and got the CO assigned yesterday.
> 
> I filed on 15-Mar and still haven't heard anything ...
> 
> How did you get to know about the CO allocation and did he/she ask for any additional documents?


He contacted me asking for additional docs


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Anybody out here who filed visa post 25th MArch and got CO allocated ?


Case officer assigned for me on 1-may-14

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## MilanPS

ManojSingla said:


> Thanks MilanPS..
> 
> 
> so Shall I mention my previous assessment reference number with my new application?
> If yes, where and how can I mention it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm not sure if that's required and also if there's any option to give that reference on the ACS application too, also whether it would do you any good is doubtful ...


----------



## prseeker

MilanPS said:


> I filed on 15-March and still haven't heard anything from anyone till now .. no CO ...


Milan 189 or 190?


----------



## prseeker

maq_qatar said:


> Case officer assigned for me on 1-may-14
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Bro u r 190 right ?


----------



## Glance

*Skill assessment for accounts and finance*

Dear Frnds,

For CA and ICWAI professionals which is the better skill assessment authority pls.


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> Bro u r 190 right ?


My visa subclass is 189


----------



## Nishant Dundas

MilanPS said:


> What is form 1221 for? Pls. elaborate ...
> 
> I was told by my agent that we only need to submit form-80 for all applicants above 16 yrs of age and no form for minors is required.


Form 80 is for all applicants above age 16.
Form 1221 is only for spouse

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

engineer1 said:


> Hi,
> Got my CO assigned yesterday.
> While filling form 80 there is a question if your Visa was ever rejected ? I had a PR rejection earlier for Singapore.Is that something that needs to be mentioned for that question.
> 
> Any guidance on this will be much helpful.Thanks!


Yes.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Glance said:


> Dear Frnds,
> 
> For CA and ICWAI professionals which is the better skill assessment authority pls.


Without doubt, based on various freaking cases on this forum, please go with CPA if you are a CA, and for any other qualification like ICWA, please please go for IPA.
Don't risk your time,money on CPA as their rejection rate is higher for non-ca degrees

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MilanPS

prseeker said:


> Milan 189 or 190?


190 SA nomination


----------



## zameer.ise

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi my dear sweethearts,
> 
> Yesterday i got a job offer from a subcontractor company for the position of junior telecommunications engineer. Just in 2 days things such as interview, salary negotiation were happened at a rapid pace. Yahoooo.. Thanks to linkedin networking site.
> 
> The method that worked for me is linkedin. I just dropped an email to few of the directors and CEO's of various telecommunication vendors, subcontractors and recruitment consultancies and a fellow who is the director of the company replied asking me asking whether i could be able to relocate to perth in 2-3 days and without even an inch of hesitation, i said yes, of course. So, then, sharing my resume, salary negotiation and interview have been lined one by one and finally last evening i got the offer letter and contractual agreement.
> 
> The position is based in perth and the salary is average. However, the technologies they are going to deliver projects is LTE/4G which is the hot cake now in telecom industry. What is more, the customers to whom the project is to be delivered are Vodafone and optus and hence if i am able to perform well and make good contacts with people in vodafone or optus, my future would be bright that even they might recruit me for their companies. At the end of the day, i could see the positive hopes..
> 
> After reaching Melbourne on 19th of April, 2014, it took about 3 weeks for me to get this job offer. What i learnt here in job search is that never target only job sites but also individual recruiters, social networking sites such as facebook, linkedin as well and some time magic happens through them like the one occurred to me. Further, target the small and medium companies too. Don't ignore them and by and large, their wages are as good as that of the big companies.
> 
> So, be optimistic and try to knock the doors of everyone who is involving in that sector. Send them a private message stating your interest in working at their company with some good notes of that company. In short, your request message should impress them and you will be there.
> 
> Are there anyone in perth from this group?
> 
> I would be glad to meet you there.
> 
> All te best for your job search.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sathiya


Many Congratulation Saathiya.. You are always inspiration to so many expat mates. Saathiya Rocks !!


----------



## zameer.ise

kaurrajbir said:


> Hello
> 
> My skills were assessed in feb 2013 as per old ACS format when the 2 years work deduction policy was not in place. so ACS didnt deduct any experience.
> 
> My degree btech ( computer science) as well as my work ex of 2.5 were assessed as suitable for software engineer 261313.
> 
> I completed 3 years of experience as software engineer in september 2013 in the same role and with the same employer.
> 
> But my skills were assessed in feb 2013 when I had 2.5 years of experience.
> 
> Now my question is, can i claim 5 points for 3 years of work experience in Eoi ?
> 
> Thanks



You can claim .


----------



## bapan

Dear Seniors,

Would you please explain me the following if you know?
In the FINANCIALS section of QLD 190 nomination application form there are two points.
1. Total funds to be transferred
2. Total funds for settlement

What is the meaning and difference of 1 & 2.
I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## roze

bapan said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Would you please explain me the following if you know?
> In the FINANCIALS section of QLD 190 nomination application form there are two points.
> 1. Total funds to be transferred
> 2. Total funds for settlement
> 
> What is the meaning and difference of 1 & 2.
> I look forward to hearing from you.



Hi for the 1 & 2 I put the same Figure


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar

Hi
I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


----------



## Guest

AhmadMukhtiar said:


> Hi
> I have nearly 8 years experience as Electrical Engineer (7 years 8 months till now). Now i have 10 points for 5+ experience. So my total points are 55. Should I opt for state sponsorship or wait further 4 months so i could claim for additional 5 points for 8 years. Or whether to retake ielts? Any suggestions.


EA takes around 19 weeks to assess so by the time u receive your letter, u will be completing 8 yrs by the time u submit EOI. i would suggest to retake ielts and try getting more points and increase your chances of invitation.


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Ahmad u could take IELTS again. Always better to get a 189 invite than 190 as you would not be restricted to a state. 190 invites from last year are still pending, so even if u opt for that I am guessing wait time including approval from state would take time. Maybe easier to better score in IELTS. Since your occupation is not now the flagged list, with 60 points u should be able to get an invite not vey long after ur EOI
> 
> Also hope u had ur experience assessed by the relevant authority like VETASSES/ACS etc. that's mandatory to verify your years of skilled experience


Many thanks ... Appreciated from core of heart


----------



## AhmadMukhtiar

cb2406 said:


> EA takes around 19 weeks to assess so by the time u receive your letter, u will be completing 8 yrs by the time u submit EOI. i would suggest to retake ielts and try getting more points and increase your chances of invitation.


Appreciated for prompt reply ... Thanks


----------



## sandy227

*Change in circumstances*

Hi All,
I applied for 190 Visa (VIC SS) on 2nd Feb as an Onshore applicant. I was working in Melbourne on 457 visa.
Unfortunately, I had to return back to India on 3rd May as my employer has asked me to come back. I understand that this would mean change in circumstances.

What is the process of communicating this to DIAC and what documents need to be submitted for this?

Any information on this would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## bapan

roze said:


> Hi for the 1 & 2 I put the same Figure


Thank you very much for sharing your experiences.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Hi All...
Does secondary applicant need both Form 80 as well as 1221? My understanding was that either is fine. Please advise...


----------



## Santhosh.15

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi All...
> Does secondary applicant need both Form 80 as well as 1221? My understanding was that either is fine. Please advise...


I would like to know as well. I uploaded form 80 for dependent, do not think form 1221 is neccessary as it is miniature of former. Not sure though.

Santhosh


----------



## prseeker

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi All...
> Does secondary applicant need both Form 80 as well as 1221? My understanding was that either is fine. Please advise...





Santhosh.15 said:


> I would like to know as well. I uploaded form 80 for dependent, do not think form 1221 is neccessary as it is miniature of former. Not sure though.
> 
> Santhosh


Form 80 will suffice . Very rarely CO may ask for 1221 . It is subset of from 80 so filling it is just a matter of copy and paste .

If you have loads of free time , have beer and play GTA 5 if you still get some time , fill 1221 and upload it


----------



## jaideepf1407

Guys need help.Am filling up my online 189 visa form.
On page 6,Migrating Family Members,after I've added my wife,
When adding my Son ,one of the data fields is relationship status.
Which are ,Married
Deafacto etc...

What do I select here ....tried keeping blank but it keeps asking for input ??
Can anyone help

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th Feb


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Form 80 will suffice . Very rarely CO may ask for 1221 . It is subset of from 80 so filling it is just a matter of copy and paste .
> 
> If you have loads of free time , have beer and play GTA 5 if you still get some time , fill 1221 and upload it


Sirji

Which country air you are breathing presently. Hot or Hottest ???

Santhosh


----------



## prseeker

Santhosh.15 said:


> Sirji
> 
> Which country air you are breathing presently. Hot or Hottest ???
> 
> Santhosh


Damn is it you Santhosh ? I recognized you by your signature . How and why u changed u r username bro?


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Damn is it you Santhosh ? I recognized you by your signature . How and why u changed u r username bro?


Initially i had my surname, thought of changing to First name.

You can ask moderators to change your user name in Expat general discussions.

Santhosh


----------



## soeid

jaideepf1407 said:


> Guys need help.Am filling up my online 189 visa form.
> On page 6,Migrating Family Members,after I've added my wife,
> When adding my Son ,one of the data fields is relationship status.
> Which are ,Married
> Deafacto etc...
> 
> What do I select here ....tried keeping blank but it keeps asking for input ??
> Can anyone help
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th Feb


How would we know? He's your son. We don't know him


----------



## Pame

Goran said:


> How would we know? He's your son. We don't know him


Hi,
I think there is a option of NEVER MARRIED in that. Please try that, I did the same.


----------



## jaideepf1407

Pame said:


> Hi, I think there is a option of NEVER MARRIED in that. Please try that, I did the same.


Thanks Pame.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April


----------



## jaideepf1407

Goran said:


> How would we know? He's your son. We don't know him


Lol

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April


----------



## hes_coming_home

*Big yay*

Hi Everyone,

Long time quiet follower of the forum and this thread and actually decided to sign up just to post this message in case it helps anyone and as thanks for letting me follow your stories.

Another grant email sent out today to my fiancée who I'm writing this on behalf of and here's his quick timeline for those who just want the meat of the story.

Visa: Skilled Independent 189
Nominated Occupation: Developer Programmer (261312)
Location: Offshore (Peru)
IELTS: Minimum 7 (Proficient)
ACS: 18th of April 2013
EOI: 8th of December 2013
Points: 60 (Age 30, Education 15, OZ Studies 5, IELTS 10)
Invite: 24th of March 2014
Visa Lodged: 24th of March 2014
Medicals: 31st of March 2014
PCC: Oz 26th of March 2014, Peru 2nd of April 2014
Form 80: 1st of April 2014
Waiting... Waiting...
Direct Grant: 12th of May 2014
Team & CO: Adelaide Team 7, AR


Before the boring story part, if you feel like reading it, just a quick thank you to each and every person on this forum. Without even knowing it you have made this process easier for both of us. For every grant, positive assessment and successful IELTS result I have cheered and been happy for you even if you didn't know it and I wish everyone as much happiness in their lives as I feel right now.


As for our story, here goes...

My fiancée moved to Australia to study at university in 2007 and we met in school the following year. To cut this bit of the story short, study buddies become friends, friends became a relationship and now here we are, engaged to be married later this year. It's been a long road of a couple of student visas, a temporary graduate visa and even leaving the country in August of last year. Actually he left the day his TR visa expired, the day after he proposed and I was left here without him until I could get to visit 3 months later but I had to come home in the new year.
See I'm Australian by birth and I'm sure at this point you're reading this and wondering why we wouldn't just go for a prospective marriage visa or even just get married and get that one. We thought about it, several times actually, and decided against it for many reasons. The process seemed rather long, expensive and intrusive to say the least and we believed a better and quicker outcome would occur through the path of visa 189. Also, he has been working towards this for a long time now, despite our relationship and the desire to make our lives here together, he took this as a personal challenge to get it on his own merit. I couldn't be more proud of him for seeing this through and I hope he knows that.
So today is a great day for him, me, our family and friends on both sides of the world and our future. I want everyone here to have this feeling.
Next step is organising the flight, due to his work commitments and wanting to tidy things up with family there we're aiming for the end of June.

It's been 3 months and 8 days since I've had a real hug from the love of life, the world has been on pause since that moment but today it starts again.

Any questions you have for me on this situation are more than welcome and I'll try to answer them to the best of my ability.


----------



## anish13

hes_coming_home said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Long time quiet follower of the forum and this thread and actually decided to sign up just to post this message in case it helps anyone and as thanks for letting me follow your stories.
> 
> Another grant email sent out today to my fiancée who I'm writing this on behalf of and here's his quick timeline for those who just want the meat of the story.
> 
> Visa: Skilled Independent 189
> Nominated Occupation: Developer Programmer (261312)
> Location: Offshore (Peru)
> IELTS: Minimum 7 (Proficient)
> ACS: 18th of April 2013
> EOI: 8th of December 2013
> Points: 60 (Age 30, Education 15, OZ Studies 5, IELTS 10)
> Invite: 24th of March 2014
> Visa Lodged: 24th of March 2014
> Medicals: 31st of March 2014
> PCC: Oz 26th of March 2014, Peru 2nd of April 2014
> Form 80: 1st of April 2014
> Waiting... Waiting...
> Direct Grant: 12th of May 2014
> Team & CO: Adelaide Team 7, AR
> 
> 
> Before the boring story part, if you feel like reading it, just a quick thank you to each and every person on this forum. Without even knowing it you have made this process easier for both of us. For every grant, positive assessment and successful IELTS result I have cheered and been happy for you even if you didn't know it and I wish everyone as much happiness in their lives as I feel right now.
> 
> 
> As for our story, here goes...
> 
> My fiancée moved to Australia to study at university in 2007 and we met in school the following year. To cut this bit of the story short, study buddies become friends, friends became a relationship and now here we are, engaged to be married later this year. It's been a long road of a couple of student visas, a temporary graduate visa and even leaving the country in August of last year. Actually he left the day his TR visa expired, the day after he proposed and I was left here without him until I could get to visit 3 months later but I had to come home in the new year.
> See I'm Australian by birth and I'm sure at this point you're reading this and wondering why we wouldn't just go for a prospective marriage visa or even just get married and get that one. We thought about it, several times actually, and decided against it for many reasons. The process seemed rather long, expensive and intrusive to say the least and we believed a better and quicker outcome would occur through the path of visa 189. Also, he has been working towards this for a long time now, despite our relationship and the desire to make our lives here together, he took this as a personal challenge to get it on his own merit. I couldn't be more proud of him for seeing this through and I hope he knows that.
> So today is a great day for him, me, our family and friends on both sides of the world and our future. I want everyone here to have this feeling.
> Next step is organising the flight, due to his work commitments and wanting to tidy things up with family there we're aiming for the end of June.
> 
> It's been 3 months and 8 days since I've had a real hug from the love of life, the world has been on pause since that moment but today it starts again.
> 
> Any questions you have for me on this situation are more than welcome and I'll try to answer them to the best of my ability.


and you lived happily ever after..  wonderful.. congrats


----------



## slsujith

hes_coming_home said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Long time quiet follower of the forum and this thread and actually decided to sign up just to post this message in case it helps anyone and as thanks for letting me follow your stories.
> 
> Another grant email sent out today to my fiancée who I'm writing this on behalf of and here's his quick timeline for those who just want the meat of the story.
> 
> Visa: Skilled Independent 189
> Nominated Occupation: Developer Programmer (261312)
> Location: Offshore (Peru)
> IELTS: Minimum 7 (Proficient)
> ACS: 18th of April 2013
> EOI: 8th of December 2013
> Points: 60 (Age 30, Education 15, OZ Studies 5, IELTS 10)
> Invite: 24th of March 2014
> Visa Lodged: 24th of March 2014
> Medicals: 31st of March 2014
> PCC: Oz 26th of March 2014, Peru 2nd of April 2014
> Form 80: 1st of April 2014
> Waiting... Waiting...
> Direct Grant: 12th of May 2014
> Team & CO: Adelaide Team 7, AR
> 
> 
> Before the boring story part, if you feel like reading it, just a quick thank you to each and every person on this forum. Without even knowing it you have made this process easier for both of us. For every grant, positive assessment and successful IELTS result I have cheered and been happy for you even if you didn't know it and I wish everyone as much happiness in their lives as I feel right now.
> 
> 
> As for our story, here goes...
> 
> My fiancée moved to Australia to study at university in 2007 and we met in school the following year. To cut this bit of the story short, study buddies become friends, friends became a relationship and now here we are, engaged to be married later this year. It's been a long road of a couple of student visas, a temporary graduate visa and even leaving the country in August of last year. Actually he left the day his TR visa expired, the day after he proposed and I was left here without him until I could get to visit 3 months later but I had to come home in the new year.
> See I'm Australian by birth and I'm sure at this point you're reading this and wondering why we wouldn't just go for a prospective marriage visa or even just get married and get that one. We thought about it, several times actually, and decided against it for many reasons. The process seemed rather long, expensive and intrusive to say the least and we believed a better and quicker outcome would occur through the path of visa 189. Also, he has been working towards this for a long time now, despite our relationship and the desire to make our lives here together, he took this as a personal challenge to get it on his own merit. I couldn't be more proud of him for seeing this through and I hope he knows that.
> So today is a great day for him, me, our family and friends on both sides of the world and our future. I want everyone here to have this feeling.
> Next step is organising the flight, due to his work commitments and wanting to tidy things up with family there we're aiming for the end of June.
> 
> It's been 3 months and 8 days since I've had a real hug from the love of life, the world has been on pause since that moment but today it starts again.
> 
> Any questions you have for me on this situation are more than welcome and I'll try to answer them to the best of my ability.



Congrats. Love knows no bounds... Wish you a wonderful life together years to come in our Down Under


----------



## soeid

jaideepf1407 said:


> Lol
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April


Honestly, why can't you answer that field?


----------



## Deepshikha

hes_coming_home said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Long time quiet follower of the forum and this thread and actually decided to sign up just to post this message in case it helps anyone and as thanks for letting me follow your stories.
> 
> Another grant email sent out today to my fiancée who I'm writing this on behalf of and here's his quick timeline for those who just want the meat of the story.
> 
> Visa: Skilled Independent 189
> Nominated Occupation: Developer Programmer (261312)
> Location: Offshore (Peru)
> IELTS: Minimum 7 (Proficient)
> ACS: 18th of April 2013
> EOI: 8th of December 2013
> Points: 60 (Age 30, Education 15, OZ Studies 5, IELTS 10)
> Invite: 24th of March 2014
> Visa Lodged: 24th of March 2014
> Medicals: 31st of March 2014
> PCC: Oz 26th of March 2014, Peru 2nd of April 2014
> Form 80: 1st of April 2014
> Waiting... Waiting...
> Direct Grant: 12th of May 2014
> Team & CO: Adelaide Team 7, AR
> 
> 
> Before the boring story part, if you feel like reading it, just a quick thank you to each and every person on this forum. Without even knowing it you have made this process easier for both of us. For every grant, positive assessment and successful IELTS result I have cheered and been happy for you even if you didn't know it and I wish everyone as much happiness in their lives as I feel right now.
> 
> 
> As for our story, here goes...
> 
> My fiancée moved to Australia to study at university in 2007 and we met in school the following year. To cut this bit of the story short, study buddies become friends, friends became a relationship and now here we are, engaged to be married later this year. It's been a long road of a couple of student visas, a temporary graduate visa and even leaving the country in August of last year. Actually he left the day his TR visa expired, the day after he proposed and I was left here without him until I could get to visit 3 months later but I had to come home in the new year.
> See I'm Australian by birth and I'm sure at this point you're reading this and wondering why we wouldn't just go for a prospective marriage visa or even just get married and get that one. We thought about it, several times actually, and decided against it for many reasons. The process seemed rather long, expensive and intrusive to say the least and we believed a better and quicker outcome would occur through the path of visa 189. Also, he has been working towards this for a long time now, despite our relationship and the desire to make our lives here together, he took this as a personal challenge to get it on his own merit. I couldn't be more proud of him for seeing this through and I hope he knows that.
> So today is a great day for him, me, our family and friends on both sides of the world and our future. I want everyone here to have this feeling.
> Next step is organising the flight, due to his work commitments and wanting to tidy things up with family there we're aiming for the end of June.
> 
> It's been 3 months and 8 days since I've had a real hug from the love of life, the world has been on pause since that moment but today it starts again.
> 
> Any questions you have for me on this situation are more than welcome and I'll try to answer them to the best of my ability.



Congratulations !! It is great to hear about every grant and how it changes the lives.. gud luck for ur future !! :cheer2:


----------



## kaurrajbir

zameer.ise said:


> You can claim .


Thanks Zameer


----------



## jaideepf1407

Goran said:


> Honestly, why can't you answer that field?


Was thinking the question was my child's relationship with me.Was expecting Son/Daughter
Sounds silly now.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th Feb


----------



## jaideepf1407

Gents am filling up the "previous Countries of Residence " part in my E-Visa application.
Had a few Queries.

1) How far back do I have to go back?
2) As the question refers to Any applicants LIVED in a country other than usual country of residence,Does this mean 
Only residence and I do not have to include holiday?
3) As a Sailor I join vessels in foreign countries and have also joined in Australia ..these periods are only2-3 days and then I am out of the country.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th Feb


----------



## NarenMis

Many many congratulations to *hes_coming_home* for the memorable moments and journey so far in your life. My Invite date and the dates thereafter for all documents are almost similar to you, so I am also expecting a response from DIBP in this week or next.


----------



## MilanPS

hes_coming_home said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Long time quiet follower of the forum and this thread and actually decided to sign up just to post this message in case it helps anyone and as thanks for letting me follow your stories.
> 
> Another grant email sent out today to my fiancée who I'm writing this on behalf of and here's his quick timeline for those who just want the meat of the story.
> 
> Visa: Skilled Independent 189
> Nominated Occupation: Developer Programmer (261312)
> Location: Offshore (Peru)
> IELTS: Minimum 7 (Proficient)
> ACS: 18th of April 2013
> EOI: 8th of December 2013
> Points: 60 (Age 30, Education 15, OZ Studies 5, IELTS 10)
> Invite: 24th of March 2014
> Visa Lodged: 24th of March 2014
> Medicals: 31st of March 2014
> PCC: Oz 26th of March 2014, Peru 2nd of April 2014
> Form 80: 1st of April 2014
> Waiting... Waiting...
> Direct Grant: 12th of May 2014
> Team & CO: Adelaide Team 7, AR
> 
> 
> Before the boring story part, if you feel like reading it, just a quick thank you to each and every person on this forum. Without even knowing it you have made this process easier for both of us. For every grant, positive assessment and successful IELTS result I have cheered and been happy for you even if you didn't know it and I wish everyone as much happiness in their lives as I feel right now.
> 
> 
> As for our story, here goes...
> 
> My fiancée moved to Australia to study at university in 2007 and we met in school the following year. To cut this bit of the story short, study buddies become friends, friends became a relationship and now here we are, engaged to be married later this year. It's been a long road of a couple of student visas, a temporary graduate visa and even leaving the country in August of last year. Actually he left the day his TR visa expired, the day after he proposed and I was left here without him until I could get to visit 3 months later but I had to come home in the new year.
> See I'm Australian by birth and I'm sure at this point you're reading this and wondering why we wouldn't just go for a prospective marriage visa or even just get married and get that one. We thought about it, several times actually, and decided against it for many reasons. The process seemed rather long, expensive and intrusive to say the least and we believed a better and quicker outcome would occur through the path of visa 189. Also, he has been working towards this for a long time now, despite our relationship and the desire to make our lives here together, he took this as a personal challenge to get it on his own merit. I couldn't be more proud of him for seeing this through and I hope he knows that.
> So today is a great day for him, me, our family and friends on both sides of the world and our future. I want everyone here to have this feeling.
> Next step is organising the flight, due to his work commitments and wanting to tidy things up with family there we're aiming for the end of June.
> 
> It's been 3 months and 8 days since I've had a real hug from the love of life, the world has been on pause since that moment but today it starts again.
> 
> Any questions you have for me on this situation are more than welcome and I'll try to answer them to the best of my ability.


The benefits of this forum can't get any better than that ... God Bless you two ...


----------



## Waqarali20005

Dear All,

as most of u know that DIBP have stopped allocating a single CO to cases and applications wold be dealt by multiple COs, then how would we know that some one is working on our cases? and who would be the single point of contact? i a awaiting CO allocation, so i will be notified by some one that actual work has begun?


----------



## Waqarali20005

DIBP is no longer allocating a single person as CO and cases are dealt with Multiple COs. My questiosn are:

1 - How would we know the actual work on our case has started?
2 - Who would be the point of Contact? in case if we have some important information to communicate?
3 - Would it have any impact on processing times?


----------



## soeid

Waqarali20005 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> as most of u know that DIBP have stopped allocating a single CO to cases and applications wold be dealt by multiple COs, then how would we know that some one is working on our cases? and who would be the single point of contact? i a awaiting CO allocation, so i will be notified by some one that actual work has begun?


Really?

How's the process going for multiple COs? Do they have validate/revalidate approve process? 

Why is that so?


----------



## soeid

jaideepf1407 said:


> Gents am filling up the "previous Countries of Residence " part in my E-Visa application.
> Had a few Queries.
> 
> 1) How far back do I have to go back?
> 2) As the question refers to Any applicants LIVED in a country other than usual country of residence,Does this mean
> Only residence and I do not have to include holiday?
> 3) As a Sailor I join vessels in foreign countries and have also joined in Australia ..these periods are only2-3 days and then I am out of the country.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th Feb


Mate,

As a general rule, you will only specify the country you lived (at least 6 months).
With those countries you lived for 6 months you will be asked for a police clearance. It will be extremely hardwork if you will gather PCC from different countries so specify those modestly.
Country resided is different from country visited.

I believe they asked there countries lived from the last 10 years.


----------



## kyoizanag

Goran said:


> Really?
> 
> How's the process going for multiple COs? Do they have validate/revalidate approve process?
> 
> Why is that so?


That is probably true. Not sure about 189 or 190. During my 485 application, the CO who contacted me for additional documents is different to the CO who sent me the grant notification.


----------



## soeid

kyoizanag said:


> That is probably true. Not sure about 189 or 190. During my 485 application, the CO who contacted me for additional documents is different to the CO who sent me the grant notification.


They might have beaurocracy now on granting visas. Probably one has to check the requirements, another one to authenticate the docs, and one to approve.

But I guess nothing to worry here or should applicants worry coz dependencies and queues will raise an issue for delays.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Goran said:


> Mate,
> 
> As a general rule, you will only specify the country you lived (at least 6 months).
> With those countries you lived for 6 months you will be asked for a police clearance. It will be extremely hardwork if you will gather PCC from different countries so specify those modestly.
> Country resided is different from country visited.
> 
> I believe they asked there countries lived from the last 10 years.


PCC is required for those countries where you lived for *12 months* not _*06 months*_ i suppose... or have they changed their policy??


----------



## jaideepf1407

Goran said:


> Mate, As a general rule, you will only specify the country you lived (at least 6 months). With those countries you lived for 6 months you will be asked for a police clearance. It will be extremely hardwork if you will gather PCC from different countries so specify those modestly. Country resided is different from country visited. I believe they asked there countries lived from the last 10 years.


Ok so I will have to list all the countries I have lived in for last 10 years .

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th Feb


----------



## jaideepf1407

Waqarali20005 said:


> PCC is required for those countries where you lived for 12 months not 06 months i suppose... or have they changed their policy??


I think it's 12 months too.
Btw in the evisa form it doesn't specify to list only last 10 years.
Do I list all the entries since birth and then DIBP only selects the last 10 for PCC.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th Feb


----------



## pilotg2

Guys i'm filling in the E-Visa application as a dependant, not claiming points:

Under the "Education history" should i fill in the few IT certs i have such as, ITIL MCSE, etc?

Did you guys fill them in as a dependant and which "Institution name" do you give as some i self studied and others did a course? Can i just give the test centre name, like EXIN, Prometric, etc?

Oh, and do you select "Other" in the drop down as it's not been accessed?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rose5

Hai guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me and my hubby got our grant today!!!!!!!!!!Yieeeeeepppppieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....on cloud number 9 now:hippie:...been a year long wait to get that golden mail,and it's finally here...

Here are the stats:
IELTS:22-06-13||ACS(261312):+ve 29-10-13||EOI 189:31-10-13||Invite:24-03-14||PCC:31-03-14||Visa Lodged:04-04-14||Medicals:10-04-14||Direct Grant:12-05-14

Team was Adelaide GSM-Team 8
CO:AP

:cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2:Literally jumping with joy over here:cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo:

I would suggest direct frontloading of docs for speedy grants...All the best to everyone waiting for their grants:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jre05

rose5 said:


> Hai guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me and my hubby got our grant today!!!!!!!!!!Yieeeeeepppppieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....on cloud number 9 now:hippie:...been a year long wait to get that golden mail,and it's finally here...
> 
> Here are the stats:
> IELTS:22-06-13||ACS(261312):+ve 29-10-13||EOI 189:31-10-13||Invite:24-03-14||PCC:31-03-14||Visa Lodged:04-04-14||Medicals:10-04-14||Direct Grant:12-05-14
> 
> Team was Adelaide GSM-Team 8
> CO:AP
> 
> :cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2:Literally jumping with joy over here:cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo:
> 
> I would suggest direct frontloading of docs for speedy grants...All the best to everyone waiting for their grants:fingerscrossed:


Cloud 9 - You are on a public cloud now lol. 

Congratulations hoto::israel::yo::emptybath:


----------



## Santhosh.15

rose5 said:


> Hai guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me and my hubby got our grant today!!!!!!!!!!Yieeeeeepppppieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....on cloud number 9 now:hippie:...been a year long wait to get that golden mail,and it's finally here...
> 
> Here are the stats:
> IELTS:22-06-13||ACS(261312):+ve 29-10-13||EOI 189:31-10-13||Invite:24-03-14||PCC:31-03-14||Visa Lodged:04-04-14||Medicals:10-04-14||Direct Grant:12-05-14
> 
> Team was Adelaide GSM-Team 8
> CO:AP
> 
> :cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2:Literally jumping with joy over here:cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo:
> 
> I would suggest direct frontloading of docs for speedy grants...All the best to everyone waiting for their grants:fingerscrossed:


Congrats. Flat 5 weeks. 189 is on a roll.

Have a blast.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## slsujith

rose5 said:


> Hai guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me and my hubby got our grant today!!!!!!!!!!Yieeeeeepppppieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....on cloud number 9 now:hippie:...been a year long wait to get that golden mail,and it's finally here...
> 
> Here are the stats:
> IELTS:22-06-13||ACS(261312):+ve 29-10-13||EOI 189:31-10-13||Invite:24-03-14||PCC:31-03-14||Visa Lodged:04-04-14||Medicals:10-04-14||Direct Grant:12-05-14
> 
> Team was Adelaide GSM-Team 8
> CO:AP
> 
> :cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2:Literally jumping with joy over here:cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo:
> 
> I would suggest direct frontloading of docs for speedy grants...All the best to everyone waiting for their grants:fingerscrossed:


Congrats. Worth the wait, believe me. You will love the life out here. Meanwhile, lots to do, think about and plan thru...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Waqarali20005 said:


> PCC is required for those countries where you lived for 12 months not 06 months i suppose... or have they changed their policy??


Minimum 12mns stay in a country over a period spread in last 10 years.
Only then PCC is required

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Uploaded my PCC yesterday, and got that dreadful delay mail that everyone mostly is getting, specially under 190 applicants.
Don't know when they will grant the visa!!!
:-(

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MilanPS

Nishant Dundas said:


> Uploaded my PCC yesterday, and got that dreadful delay mail that everyone mostly is getting, specially under 190 applicants.
> Don't know when they will grant the visa!!!
> :-(
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Could you pls. share the "dreadful mail", I have filed the 190 application on 15-Mar but haven't received any mail from anyone till date ... 

Also, I'm still waiting for our PCCs, might come within this week and will upload sooner than I get it ...


----------



## chiku2006

MilanPS said:


> Could you pls. share the "dreadful mail", I have filed the 190 application on 15-Mar but haven't received any mail from anyone till date ...
> 
> Also, I'm still waiting for our PCCs, might come within this week and will upload sooner than I get it ...


Yeah pls share content of that email..


----------



## eyyunni1985

Will CO contact multiple times? I have uploaded tax documents and bank statements a week ago on 6th May 2014. ( 189 ). No response till now. Can anyone tell me the reasons for possible delay??


----------



## sudarshan1987

I have a doubt which I hope will be cleared by senior members. 

I had worked for a start-up company for a period of 3 months. I have the offer letter and the bank statement for those three months showing salary transfer but I don't have pay slip. Is it ok ?

I had selected my work experience in this company as relevant in my EOI. Can I make it not relevant in my visa application ? 

Regards
Su


----------



## Hassan_001

rose5 said:


> Hai guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me and my hubby got our grant today!!!!!!!!!!Yieeeeeepppppieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....on cloud number 9 now:hippie:...been a year long wait to get that golden mail,and it's finally here...
> 
> Here are the stats:
> IELTS:22-06-13||ACS(261312):+ve 29-10-13||EOI 189:31-10-13||Invite:24-03-14||PCC:31-03-14||Visa Lodged:04-04-14||Medicals:10-04-14||Direct Grant:12-05-14
> 
> Team was Adelaide GSM-Team 8
> CO:AP
> 
> :cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2:Literally jumping with joy over here:cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo:
> 
> I would suggest direct frontloading of docs for speedy grants...All the best to everyone waiting for their grants:fingerscrossed:


First of all Congrats. Happy for you and your family.

Dont know whether you've time to reply on the following queries of mine:

1) Did you frontloaded form 80, PCC, Medicals or waited for the CO to ask?
2) Form 1221 is only for my wife or I have to fill it out as well?
3) If I want to upload form 80 now, where to attach it in the application since there is no significant allocated link for this form. Kindly advise.


----------



## prseeker

MilanPS said:


> Could you pls. share the "dreadful mail", I have filed the 190 application on 15-Mar but haven't received any mail from anyone till date ...
> 
> Also, I'm still waiting for our PCCs, might come within this week and will upload sooner than I get it ...





chiku2006 said:


> Yeah pls share content of that email..


From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.

The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.

Further information is available on the department’s website.
See: Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas

In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now. The Migration Program planning levels for the visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.

This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available. Until that time, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term, nor can I give an indication as to the likely timeframe. You can be assured, however, that the department will contact you when we are ready to finalise your visa application.


----------



## prseeker

rose5 said:


> Hai guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Me and my hubby got our grant today!!!!!!!!!!Yieeeeeepppppieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....on cloud number 9 now:hippie:...been a year long wait to get that golden mail,and it's finally here...
> 
> Here are the stats:
> IELTS:22-06-13||ACS(261312):+ve 29-10-13||EOI 189:31-10-13||Invite:24-03-14||PCC:31-03-14||Visa Lodged:04-04-14||Medicals:10-04-14||Direct Grant:12-05-14
> 
> Team was Adelaide GSM-Team 8
> CO:AP
> 
> :cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2:Literally jumping with joy over here:cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo::cheer2::whoo:
> 
> I would suggest direct frontloading of docs for speedy grants...All the best to everyone waiting for their grants:fingerscrossed:


Congratulations and all the best for your future plans . Can you share initials of your CO .

Reagards


----------



## mainak

It's AP - she wrote already - find between the dancers


----------



## MilanPS

prseeker said:


> From February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
> 
> The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements.
> 
> Further information is available on the department’s website.
> See: Processing of Skilled Regional Sponsored General Skilled Migration Visas
> 
> In the skilled stream, of which your visa application is a part, priority processing arrangements and Migration Program planning levels have been designed to ensure the Australian economy gets the skills it needs now. The Migration Program planning levels for the visa category, Regional Sponsored, has a limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year.
> 
> This will mean processing times may be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the department cannot grant any application until the following program year, unless more visa places become available. Until that time, I cannot guarantee that your application will be decided in the immediate term, nor can I give an indication as to the likely timeframe. You can be assured, however, that the department will contact you when we are ready to finalise your visa application.


Thanks prseeker: Would you know if this cited ceiling is also applicable for 190 applications? My understanding makes me believe that there's no ceiling/cap applicable on 190 applications?
I'd be happy to stand corrected.


----------



## prseeker

mainak said:


> It's AP - she wrote already - find between the dancers


Thanks dude , I was too busy in checking out the cheerleaders


----------



## prseeker

MilanPS said:


> Thanks prseeker: Would you know if this cited ceiling is also applicable for 190 applications? My understanding makes me believe that there's no ceiling/cap applicable on 190 applications?
> I'd be happy to stand corrected.


Umm this applicable for 190 applicants only


----------



## MilanPS

prseeker said:


> Umm this applicable for 190 applicants only


That's sad ... Later I checked the URL that you shared and its' very clearly there ..
"Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements" and 190 falls under the later.

However, last month I checked the total no of grants issued as listed on their website but it was less than 50%, wondering if they issued so many over last 1-2 months ... points to ponder ...


----------



## SS70011005

MilanPS said:


> That's sad ... Later I checked the URL that you shared and its' very clearly there ..
> "Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements" and 190 falls under the later.
> 
> However, last month I checked the total no of grants issued as listed on their website but it was less than 50%, wondering if they issued so many over last 1-2 months ... points to ponder ...


Where did you read how many grants they issued? Can you please share the link? Thanks.


----------



## MilanPS

SS70011005 said:


> Where did you read how many grants they issued? Can you please share the link? Thanks.


I have started to dig even before you wrote  Can't recollect where & how did I get there (signs of old age) ... Will surely share the URL sooner than I lay my hands on it again ...


----------



## prseeker

After reading all these comments and going through the visa tracker sheet , I am even more confused now . I don't understand that how CO allocation and approving grants works. 

I guess I should take a break from all this grant game and from forum as well . Because waiting for your grant is like watching grass grow , you sit and concentrate on it whole day and nothing will happen .

I guess time to take a break and jump off from an aircraft


----------



## rose5

HassanMorshed said:


> First of all Congrats. Happy for you and your family.
> 
> Dont know whether you've time to reply on the following queries of mine:
> 
> 1) Did you frontloaded form 80, PCC, Medicals or waited for the CO to ask?
> 2) Form 1221 is only for my wife or I have to fill it out as well?
> 3) If I want to upload form 80 now, where to attach it in the application since there is no significant allocated link for this form. Kindly advise.


Thanks...Always have time for fellow expats:grouphug:....

Find the answers below:
1)i front loaded the form 80 and PCC when i lodged the application on 4th April....Meds were done on 10th April and uploaded by the hospital on 17th April....
2)Never filled up Form 1221 for myself or my hubby...only filled up Form 80 for both of us...and was exhausted by the end of it:smash:
3)Not sure about that coz I went through an agent..they kind of did the uploading bit...but looking by the comments in the forum,I guess you have an upload link in the application...seniors or anyone else who uploaded the docs themselves would be in a better position to comment on this..


----------



## Hassan_001

prseeker said:


> After reading all these comments and going through the visa tracker sheet , I am even more confused now . I don't understand that how CO allocation and approving grants works.
> 
> I guess I should take a break from all this grant game and from forum as well . Because waiting for your grant is like watching grass grow , you sit and concentrate on it whole day and nothing will happen .
> 
> I guess time to take a break and jump off from an aircraft


Dear PRSEEKER,

Did you upload form 80 and form 1221 already? If you have done already, I got few questions:

1) *Form 1221:* Is this form needs to be filled out by both me (main applicant) and my wife (didnt claim her points)? Though the link for this form is only appearing at my wife's section in the attachment page.
2) *Form 80:* Shall I wait for the CO allocation to upload this form or shall I upload upfront? In many places its advised that the process gets quicker if you upload everything upfront. If I do upload now, where to do that since there is no significant link showing to do so??


----------



## rose5

Hihihihihihih...Good one:thumb:


----------



## rose5

prseeker said:


> Thanks dude , I was too busy in checking out the cheerleaders


Hihihihihi..good one:thumb:


----------



## Hassan_001

rose5 said:


> Hihihihihi..good one:thumb:


Dear Rose5,

If I want to do the medical now (prior CO allocation), how to know from where to do the medical? Currently I'm residing in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia.


----------



## MilanPS

MilanPS said:


> I have started to dig even before you wrote  Can't recollect where & how did I get there (signs of old age) ... Will surely share the URL sooner than I lay my hands on it again ...


Check this out folks, this looks like the GSM grant issued data till Mar-2014.

SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 24 March 2014 Results

Especially the last block of data titled "Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2013/14 total activity"

Not sure what is the background & logic for the cited cap by DIBP ... I'm lost ...


----------



## rose5

HassanMorshed said:


> Dear Rose5,
> 
> If I want to do the medical now (prior CO allocation), how to know from where to do the medical? Currently I'm residing in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia.


I think this is what you are looking for:Saudi Arabia

Check under Panel physician for Riyadh


----------



## chiku2006

MilanPS said:


> Check this out folks, this looks like the GSM grant issued data till Mar-2014.
> 
> SkillSelect â SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 24 March 2014 Results
> 
> Especially the last block of data titled "Nominations by State and Territory Governments  2013/14 total activity"
> 
> Not sure what is the background & logic for the cited cap by DIBP ... I'm lost ...


Total invites have been 11942 but if you add spouse and children then it multiplies and reaches the threshold of the quota... no one knows how many slots have been taken and how many are left... so take a chill pill buddy and lets wait till 1st July.


----------



## Alnaibii

MilanPS said:


> Check this out folks, this looks like the GSM grant issued data till Mar-2014.
> 
> SkillSelect â€“ SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 24 March 2014 Results
> 
> Especially the last block of data titled "Nominations by State and Territory Governments – 2013/14 total activity"
> 
> Not sure what is the background & logic for the cited cap by DIBP ... I'm lost ...


This is the report about invitations, not visa granted.


----------



## shahid.jabbar

Hi, 
My ACS is valid up to 2015 , but my experience evaluated is from 2008 to 2011 which is 5 years . My 2012 to 2014 is not assess . I want to apply for immigration and want to claim 8 years experience to get 15 points .
Do i need to re submit for reassessment to include my new experience in it ?

Please advise


----------



## lovetosmack

shahid.jabbar said:


> Hi,
> My ACS is valid up to 2015 , but my experience evaluated is from 2008 to 2011 which is 5 years . My 2012 to 2014 is not assess . I want to apply for immigration and want to claim 8 years experience to get 15 points .
> Do i need to re submit for reassessment to include my new experience in it ?
> 
> Please advise


Please post your ACS report in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/174930-acs-processing-1486.html AFTER removing your personal details like name, org name, etc. We need to know your year of completion to comment.


----------



## OZdream123

prseeker said:


> After reading all these comments and going through the visa tracker sheet , I am even more confused now . I don't understand that how CO allocation and approving grants works.
> 
> I guess I should take a break from all this grant game and from forum as well . Because waiting for your grant is like watching grass grow , you sit and concentrate on it whole day and nothing will happen .
> 
> I guess time to take a break and jump off from an aircraft


Hey prseeker.. I vaguely remember you paying the visa fees much later than 21st march.. If that is the case, your visa submission date is the date you paid the fees.. Not 21st march.. So don't worry.. It will come soon!


----------



## ykps

Dear Expats,

I'm sharing you the moment I dreamed of for the past 1 year. I got my GRANT today! 
Everything front uploaded and got the grant before 40 days....See my signature for the timelines....

Firetoy or anybody...Bring on your seal and slap it on my rear!................


----------



## Santhosh.15

ykps said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I'm sharing you the moment I dreamed of for the past 1 year. I got my GRANT today!
> Everything front uploaded and got the grant before 40 days....See my signature for the timelines....
> 
> Firetoy or anybody...Bring on your seal and slap it on my rear!................


Hi buddy

Congrats...Great news....

Enjoy your moment and Good luck for your future.

Firetoy is not seen in the Forum for 5 months now, perhaps, someone can fulfill his wish. 

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## prseeker

OZdream123 said:


> Hey prseeker.. I vaguely remember you paying the visa fees much later than 21st march.. If that is the case, your visa submission date is the date you paid the fees.. Not 21st march.. So don't worry.. It will come soon!


Hello , 

Naah I paid Visa fees on 21st March only . Yeah I hope I get it soon as I am getting bored of this now umm maybe I should get a life


----------



## prseeker

ykps said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I'm sharing you the moment I dreamed of for the past 1 year. I got my GRANT today!
> Everything front uploaded and got the grant before 40 days....See my signature for the timelines....
> 
> Firetoy or anybody...Bring on your seal and slap it on my rear!................


Congratulations buddy , and all the best for your endeavors .
Arrr slap seal on your rear ?? We have a bonafide member "lovetosmack" on board I guess he can help with that


----------



## migrantanz

*Qury on Skill Select*

Hi,
I am planning to apply for the skillset 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer / 261314 - Software Tester.

Could anyone clarify on the below request mentioned.

Does 263213 - ICT Systems Test Engineer / 261314 - Software Tester falls under Skilled – Independent (subclass 189).

Or they fall under Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190)

Kindly requesting to provide any update at the earliest.


----------



## ykps

prseeker said:


> Congratulations buddy , and all the best for your endeavors .
> Arrr slap seal on your rear ?? We have a bonafide member "lovetosmack" on board I guess he can help with that


Oh Yeah....Bring it on I say :becky:


----------



## prseeker

ykps said:


> Oh Yeah....Bring it on I say :becky:[/QUOTE
> 
> After reading your comment I had to check my address bar to make sure I am on right website
> Congrats once again , party hard and be safe .


----------



## zameer.ise

*Hospitals for Medicals near to PSK, Sai Aracde Bangalore*

Hell Expats,

Today I've submitted my Visa application and feeling to be part of Submitter list.
I've booked my PCC slot and planning to have my medicals on the same day.

Please help me to locate hospitals near to PSK Bangalore (SAI Arcade, Outer Ring Road, Bangalore). 

Thanks,
zameer.ise


----------



## MilanPS

Alnaibii said:


> This is the report about invitations, not visa granted.


I would doubt if both the no's would have a vast difference, just my thought though ...


----------



## Jango911

*EOI single / Visa 189 married QUERY*

Hi Lovely Forum people,

I'm visiting after quite a few months but it feels like home and family . . . this goes out to all experts and moderators.

My friend is applying for 189 Visa in a married status through an Agent, but unfortunately his EOI does not have his spouse details as the agent made the error or probably forgot. I need to know that is there anyway we can add his spouse in the Visa application . . . Shell & Others I'm seriously counting on your usual extra ordinary support.

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## roze

Hi

can anyone guide me regarding the Medical Examination and Chest X-ray.
Co is not allocated to me. but still am thinking to do the medical ... (I am doing Okay?)

Kindly Guide me for the Medical Process.

thanks


----------



## Jango911

Oh my bad . . . its state right . . . go ahead . . . with Medical . . . All the best
Visa type 190



roze said:


> hi
> 
> can anyone guide me regarding the medical examination and chest x-ray.
> Co is not allocated to me. But still am thinking to do the medical ... (i am doing okay?)
> 
> kindly guide me for the medical process.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ToAustralia2013

*PCC Query*

Hi Folks ..

I have a query on uploading the PCC. We have taken it from Bangalore, however I see 2 options - "PCC- State\Local" or "PCC- National" . Not sure under what category to upload. My understanding was that we get a national clearance , but its from the local RPO. So now under what should I upload?


----------



## chiku2006

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi Folks ..
> 
> I have a query on uploading the PCC. We have taken it from Bangalore, however I see 2 options - "PCC- State\Local" or "PCC- National" . Not sure under what category to upload. My understanding was that we get a national clearance , but its from the local RPO. So now under what should I upload?


It should be national


----------



## pilotg2

pilotg2 said:


> Guys i'm filling in the E-Visa application as a dependant, not claiming points:
> 
> Under the "Education history" should i fill in the few IT certs i have such as, ITIL MCSE, etc?
> 
> Did you guys fill them in as a dependant and which "Institution name" do you give as some i self studied and others did a course? Can i just give the test centre name, like EXIN, Prometric, etc?
> 
> Oh, and do you select "Other" in the drop down as it's not been accessed?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Just bumping my post as filling in the form now, any thoughts greatly appreciated.


----------



## aim4australia

Hi All,

Can anyone please let me know few things for state sponsorship for ANZSCO code 262113 .

When the code will be open for Victoria..?(in the past whether it was open or not?)
How much time will it take to get a state sponsorhip after filing an EOI?

I have cleared my IELTS too..

Thanks in advance..

Regards,

K****ij


----------



## MaxTheWolf

pilotg2 said:


> Just bumping my post as filling in the form now, any thoughts greatly appreciated.


Hi buddy

here institution name would be the awarding institution (Microsoft, Cisco, Solaris, Oracle, etc.), not the one you got the tuition from, which in your case is yourself.


----------



## bond_bhai

aim4australia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know few things for state sponsorship for ANZSCO code 262113 .
> 
> When the code will be open for Victoria..?(in the past whether it was open or not?)
> How much time will it take to get a state sponsorhip after filing an EOI?
> 
> I have cleared my IELTS too..
> 
> Thanks in advance..
> 
> Regards,
> 
> K****ij


You might have to apply for State nomination independently and get approval. Just filling up an EOI doesn't work. I hope you have got your ACS assessment done as well. See this link for more info -

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## rajemailid

Some of my friends in a similar situation applied for area of testing and not as software tester. For example, if you are testing telecom equipments, apply for 
telecom engineer (but not ACS assessed). 



ManojSingla said:


> Hi friends and seniors,
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> 1) I have done* B.Tech in Electronics and Communication Engineering* stream.
> 2) I have been working for an IT company as a *Software Tester for more than 4 year*s now.
> 
> *Last year* (my experience was around 3.4 years that time), I had applied for *ACS skill assessment under 261314 (Software Tester)* category.
> 
> But my skills were assessed as *unsuitable* for migration under this category as:
> 
> 1) I was assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to my nominated skilled occupation.
> 2) And my qualification was assessed as not closely related to my nominated occupation:
> As my B.Tech (Electronics and Communication Engineering) was assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 3) My total experience was assessed as 3 yrs 4 months by that time.
> 
> So, now as my total experience is more than 4 yrs, I am deciding to again apply for ACS skill assessment next week. I have following *two queries:*
> 
> 1) Can I still apply for ACS skill assessment* under 261314 (Software Tester)* code?
> 2) Under which category shall I apply for *189 independent visas or 190 states nominated* visa?
> 
> Your help will be much appreciated.
> Thank you all in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Manoj Singla
> Mob: +91-9888747070
> Email: [email protected]


----------



## rajemailid

For state migration plan (in short SMP) check for websites per state and you can find details about the skills in demand and how to apply for the same. SO much info is kept in individual websites.

Victoria website is one amazing site. So much info and so well designed. They have a video too on how to modify your resume to australian format. its simply unbelievable.



aim4australia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know few things for state sponsorship for ANZSCO code 262113 .
> 
> When the code will be open for Victoria..?(in the past whether it was open or not?)
> How much time will it take to get a state sponsorhip after filing an EOI?
> 
> I have cleared my IELTS too..
> 
> Thanks in advance..
> 
> Regards,
> 
> K****ij


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Jango911 said:


> Hi Lovely Forum people,
> 
> I'm visiting after quite a few months but it feels like home and family . . . this goes out to all experts and moderators.
> 
> My friend is applying for 189 Visa in a married status through an Agent, but unfortunately his EOI does not have his spouse details as the agent made the error or probably forgot. I need to know that is there anyway we can add his spouse in the Visa application . . . Shell & Others I'm seriously counting on your usual extra ordinary support.
> 
> Br, JaNgZ


Yup he can.
As dependant,

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Suggestion needed from all:

Should I go for Meds or not. I applied for 189 some where in April. My *kewl* agent told me not to go for Meds till CO asks for. B/c he said for Pakis 189 is finalizing somewhere around 12-14 or may be 16 months. It may expire till the time you actually need it. But those figures '12-16' is before this update of '3 months' processing time. 

Kinda confused to do or not to do.

It will cost around 450$.


----------



## eyyunni1985

eyyunni1985 said:


> Will CO contact multiple times? I have uploaded tax documents and bank statements a week ago on 6th May 2014. ( 189 ). No response till now. Can anyone tell me the reasons for possible delay??


Seniors, please share your thoughts on this.......


----------



## Nishant Dundas

King_of_the_ring said:


> Suggestion needed from all:
> 
> Should I go for Meds or not. I applied for 189 some where in April. My *kewl* agent told me not to go for Meds till CO asks for. B/c he said for Pakis 189 is finalizing somewhere around 12-14 or may be 16 months. It may expire till the time you actually need it. But those figures '12-16' is before this update of '3 months' processing time.
> 
> Kinda confused to do or not to do.
> 
> It will cost around 450$.


I agree with your agent.
Pakistan is a high risk country and normal visa times are not relevant as mostly there would be external checjs., which takes even a year to get over.
Wait for CO, don't be hasty.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

eyyunni1985 said:


> Seniors, please share your thoughts on this.......


My friend.
When your docs were required, they mailed you.
Now when all is in order, they will start working on your file, so they won't need to mail you.
You have done your part of fulfilling their requirement, now sit and relax, and enjoy the wait. Start preparing for the next phase.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## bond_bhai

King_of_the_ring said:


> Suggestion needed from all:
> 
> Should I go for Meds or not. I applied for 189 some where in April. My *kewl* agent told me not to go for Meds till CO asks for. B/c he said for Pakis 189 is finalizing somewhere around 12-14 or may be 16 months. It may expire till the time you actually need it. But those figures '12-16' is before this update of '3 months' processing time.
> 
> Kinda confused to do or not to do.
> 
> It will cost around 450$.


I think for applicants from high risk countries, it might still take around that time and usual timelines might not apply. Besides, medicals usually take about week to be completed and uploaded. So, you could get that done later as well.


----------



## Optimus Prime

King_of_the_ring said:


> Suggestion needed from all:
> 
> Should I go for Meds or not. I applied for 189 some where in April. My *kewl* agent told me not to go for Meds till CO asks for. B/c he said for Pakis 189 is finalizing somewhere around 12-14 or may be 16 months. It may expire till the time you actually need it. But those figures '12-16' is before this update of '3 months' processing time.
> 
> Kinda confused to do or not to do.
> 
> It will cost around 450$.


My Suggestion - Don't go yet. There is no harm in waiting. Even if the processing time for Pakistan has changed to 3 months, you always have time when a CO is assigned. Your agent is right. It is a safe bet to wait ...These are just my thoughts though  Good Luck to you.


----------



## ahmedkhoja

*Medicals 190*

Dear All

I filed my visa in April for 190 visa. 

Is it advisable to do medicals in June, or should I wait till CO calls?

Thanks


----------



## zameer.ise

*Message From SkillSelect*

Hello All,

After submission of my Visa application, I got below email from SkillSelect. Where do I see this mailbox ??
___________________________

13 May 2014

Dear XXX YYY

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

SkillSelect – SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator

_____________________________

--
zameer.ise


----------



## VidyaS

zameer.ise said:


> Hello All,
> 
> After submission of my Visa application, I got below email from SkillSelect. Where do I see this mailbox ??
> ___________________________
> 
> 13 May 2014
> 
> Dear XXX YYY
> 
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator
> 
> _____________________________
> 
> --
> zameer.ise


Hi Zameer,

There is a Correspondence link on the right side once you login to visa appilcation website. You may check there (but not sure whether they are referring to the same, you may give a try).

Regards,


----------



## Donavan

Hey guys
Got my invite yesterday...

Submitted the visa application: 
Uploaded the required documents. 

Completed the medical form and requested a police clearance certificate. 

I hear a lot of people discuss form 80. What is this? Will I still get it or is this the electronic visa submission I already did? 

Now I assume it is just wait!


----------



## Kavya9

Friends,

I have few queries in filling the "Application for Points Based Skilled Migration Visa" which we fill before making the visa fee payment.

1) We are planning to apply only for me and my husband for now and apply for children later on. Hence, in "Non-Migrating family member" is it mandatory to give passport details of children. We haven't applied for our new born baby yet. Please advise.
2) "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" - for this do we have to give Yes for all the duration or only for the duration considered by ACS? (ie., do we need to select NO for the duration deducted by ACS?)
3) 'Intended state of residence in Australia?' - We are not sure what should be selected here. Is any state OK or do we have to decide now which state we are going to live?

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## prseeker

ahmedkhoja said:


> Dear All
> 
> I filed my visa in April for 190 visa.
> 
> Is it advisable to do medicals in June, or should I wait till CO calls?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it will be good idea to get it done beforehand to expedite things .


----------



## prseeker

Donavan said:


> Hey guys
> Got my invite yesterday...
> 
> Submitted the visa application:
> Uploaded the required documents.
> 
> Completed the medical form and requested a police clearance certificate.
> 
> I hear a lot of people discuss form 80. What is this? Will I still get it or is this the electronic visa submission I already did?
> 
> Now I assume it is just wait!


Hi Donavan , 

I must say that you are quick . 

Form 80 is a character assessment form which needs to be filled for all the people above 16 years of age included in the application . 

It is a long form and if you have travelled extensively , you will fall in LOVE with it


----------



## prseeker

Hi Kavya , 

Please find my answers in bold .



Kavya9 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have few queries in filling the "Application for Points Based Skilled Migration Visa" which we fill before making the visa fee payment.
> 
> 1) We are planning to apply only for me and my husband for now and apply for children later on. Hence, in "Non-Migrating family member" is it mandatory to give passport details of children. We haven't applied for our new born baby yet. Please advise.
> *You can always add your child later but it is advisable to do it right now as later it will be a lengthier and costlier process.*
> 
> 2) "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" - for this do we have to give Yes for all the duration or only for the duration considered by ACS? (ie., do we need to select NO for the duration deducted by ACS?)
> 
> *Please only mark employment assessed by ACS as suitable as relevant
> *
> 3) 'Intended state of residence in Australia?' - We are not sure what should be selected here. Is any state OK or do we have to decide now which state we are going to live?
> 
> *No you don't have to decide on it right now . You can just leave it .
> *
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


----------



## Donavan

Where do I find this form? 

Must I download it and complete it and then upload the document or is there an electronic copy to complete?


----------



## Alnaibii

Kavya9 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have few queries in filling the "Application for Points Based Skilled Migration Visa" which we fill before making the visa fee payment.
> 
> 1) We are planning to apply only for me and my husband for now and apply for children later on. Hence, in "Non-Migrating family member" is it mandatory to give passport details of children. We haven't applied for our new born baby yet. Please advise.
> 2) "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" - for this do we have to give Yes for all the duration or only for the duration considered by ACS? (ie., do we need to select NO for the duration deducted by ACS?)
> 3) 'Intended state of residence in Australia?' - We are not sure what should be selected here. Is any state OK or do we have to decide now which state we are going to live?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Hi,

1 - from what I've heard, non-migrating dependents must have passports as well. It is strange. But I am not very sure on this one.
2 - tick related only to what is in the assessment. Otherwise you may get extra points that you cannot account for and get you visa refused
3 - you can leave that blank

Cheers


----------



## Donavan

Donavan said:


> Where do I find this form? Must I download it and complete it and then upload the document or is there an electronic copy to complete?


Sorry just for clarity this is form 80


----------



## Alnaibii

search form 80 on the official site. Download it, fill it in, print the signature page and sign it.


----------



## ahmedkhoja

prseeker said:


> Yes it will be good idea to get it done beforehand to expedite things .


Thanks


----------



## rattler

Donavan said:


> Sorry just for clarity this is form 80


You can open the pdf form in the chrome, most of the fields will be editable, other than signature of course.
You can fill in the details, save/print/sign and scan it back again to upload.


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

I have been allocated a CO today (Team 33, Brisbane). They have requested for additional documents regarding the marriage as I have initially submitted the Arya Samaj Marriage certificate that I had. 

Can anyone please suggest what other documents can be submitted to prove a marriage (Wedding cards, Affidavit, Dependent Visa of Australia (457)- as I got that using this marriage certificate itself, photographs etc.). Also I have the voter id card which says - Husband Name.

Since we are not in India, it is difficult for us to get any marriage certificate created in India at this point of time, but I can get some affidavit made.

Please suggest.

Regards
DS


----------



## rattler

prseeker said:


> Hi Donavan ,
> 
> I must say that you are quick .
> 
> Form 80 is a character assessment form which needs to be filled for all the people above 16 years of age included in the application .
> 
> It is a long form and if you have travelled extensively , you will fall in LOVE with it


+1 Though it took me 2 days to scan all the dates in my passport, searching all the flight tickets, address I have lived on. But in the end result was orgasmic lane:


----------



## chiku2006

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been allocated a CO today (Team 33, Brisbane). They have requested for additional documents regarding the marriage as I have initially submitted the Arya Samaj Marriage certificate that I had.
> 
> Can anyone please suggest what other documents can be submitted to prove a marriage (Wedding cards, Affidavit, Dependent Visa of Australia (457)- as I got that using this marriage certificate itself, photographs etc.)
> 
> Since we are not in India, it is difficult for us to get any marriage certificate created in India at this point of time, but I can get some affidavit made.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards
> DS


Hi DS

I don't think they will accept anythjng else besides marriage certificate. Even we had a certifixate from the mandir but we were told by our agent to get a marriage certificate made... I know someone in Delhi who got our papers made in just one day.. please let me know if you need the contact. 

Cheers

Chiku


----------



## Deepshikha

chiku2006 said:


> Hi DS
> 
> I don't think they will accept anythjng else besides marriage certificate. Even we had a certifixate from the mandir but we were told by our agent to get a marriage certificate made... I know someone in Delhi who got our papers made in just one day.. please let me know if you need the contact.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chiku


Yes please, that will be great. Although I have a voter id card which says husband name - will that too not suffice ??


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rattler said:


> +1 though it took me 2 days to scan all the dates in my passport, searching all the flight tickets, address i have lived on. But in the end result was orgasmic lane:


Wow! Man you rock!


----------



## tirupoti

Dear All, I have got invitation in the last round.

Is it okay if I fill the forms and pay the fee tonight and thus generate the TRN but start uploading the document after 7 days?

The thing is, I want the 10 weeks CO assignment time starts ASAP but still 1/2 basic documents from my job place will take week to collect. PCC may take 3~4 weeks to be issued.


----------



## Santhosh.15

tirupoti said:


> Dear All, I have got invitation in the last round.
> 
> Is it okay if I fill the forms and pay the fee tonight and thus generate the TRN but start uploading the document after 7 days?
> 
> The thing is, I want the 10 weeks CO assignment time starts ASAP but still 1/2 basic documents from my job place will take week to collect. PCC may take 3~4 weeks to be issued.


Yes my friend.

You can fill the 17 page application form and pay fees. Countdown begins then. And, pending documents can be uploaded as and when you manage to obtain.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## Redtape

Deepshikha said:


> Can anyone please suggest what other documents can be submitted to prove a marriage (Wedding cards, Affidavit, Dependent Visa of Australia (457)- as I got that using this marriage certificate itself, photographs etc.). Also I have the voter id card which says - Husband Name.
> 
> Since we are not in India, it is difficult for us to get any marriage certificate created in India at this point of time, but I can get some affidavit made.
> 
> Regards
> DS


Hi DS,

Check with Indian Embassy in Sydney. I think they should be able to do do it for you. As you are having the voter card I guess it wouldn't take long to get your marriage certificate.For more info check this link 

Be there at the earliest.when I was there last time I've been told they could issue my document (which is also listed under misc category) on same day if I submit all docs before 10 am AEST.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

tirupoti said:


> Dear All, I have got invitation in the last round.
> 
> Is it okay if I fill the forms and pay the fee tonight and thus generate the TRN but start uploading the document after 7 days?
> 
> The thing is, I want the 10 weeks CO assignment time starts ASAP but still 1/2 basic documents from my job place will take week to collect. PCC may take 3~4 weeks to be issued.


Absolutely OK.


----------



## 'HM'

after gettin the pr, wat paper work do we need to carry/prepare for the initial entry??? any ideas?


----------



## OZdream123

tirupoti said:


> Dear All, I have got invitation in the last round.
> 
> Is it okay if I fill the forms and pay the fee tonight and thus generate the TRN but start uploading the document after 7 days?
> 
> The thing is, I want the 10 weeks CO assignment time starts ASAP but still 1/2 basic documents from my job place will take week to collect. PCC may take 3~4 weeks to be issued.


Co assignment takes 3-4 weeks.. Take your time till then and upload as much as you can.. Good luck!


----------



## OZdream123

'HM' said:


> after gettin the pr, wat paper work do we need to carry/prepare for the initial entry??? any ideas?


Carry your docs with you obviously, and your grant letter.. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## 'HM'

getting rubber stamping is required or not?


----------



## zameer.ise

Donavan said:


> Sorry just for clarity this is form 80


Install latest version Adobe Reader (Version 11). This will allow you save the document and allow you to modify the document later


----------



## trying_aussie

*Form 80 questions*

I HAVE THE FOLLOWING QUESTIONS, CAN SOMEONE PLEASE REPLY:

1. is it NECESSARY TO FILL OFFICIAL EMAIL ID - Q16
2. is it NECESSARY TO PROVIDE OFFICE PHONE NUMBER - Q17

AND IN THE DECLARATION SECTION:

'We strongly advise that you keep a copy of your application and all attachments for your records.'

- WHAT DOES IT MEAN BY SAYING ALL ATTACHMENTS

We will print > sign > scan > upload this form right - please could you elaborate on the attachments?

Many thanks.


----------



## Deepshikha

Redtape said:


> Hi DS,
> 
> Check with Indian Embassy in Sydney. I think they should be able to do do it for you. As you are having the voter card I guess it wouldn't take long to get your marriage certificate.For more info check this link
> 
> Be there at the earliest.when I was there last time I've been told they could issue my document (which is also listed under misc category) on same day if I submit all docs before 10 am AEST.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you for this information. This is really helpful, I can visit the office today itself or max by tomorrow to get things done quickly.


----------



## Redtape

Deepshikha said:


> Thank you for this information. This is really helpful, I can visit the office today itself or max by tomorrow to get things done quickly.


If I was you I would Call them today note down docs list and approach tomorrow with all necessary docs.

Good Luck.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

hello everyone
can anyone tell me what is the CO allocation time these days? lodged on 14th April. 190. waiting to hear from CO or COs.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> hello everyone
> can anyone tell me what is the CO allocation time these days? lodged on 14th April. 190. waiting to hear from CO or COs.


Its going to be a long wait my friend.
You can expect CO after 7weeks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Deepshikha said:


> Thank you for this information. This is really helpful, I can visit the office today itself or max by tomorrow to get things done quickly.


Embassy will help you out.
Give them a visit, take whatever docs you have supporting your claim of marriage.
You will get it in around 2-3 days itself.
In singapore, you get it in 2-3 days if paperwork is good.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## slsujith

*CO Team Assigned*

Just got to know my case has been assigned to Adelaide Team 2. Has anyone got any experience dealing with this team? How fast do they process?


----------



## smartamrit

slsujith said:


> Just got to know my case has been assigned to Adelaide Team 2. Has anyone got any experience dealing with this team? How fast do they process?


How do you know that you have been assigned CO. Do you receive any email or need to check in Immi Account. I applied one day after you so hope i will too get soon.


----------



## smady41

Hello Everyone,

Any of you paid the visa fee via your australian relative/friend? If yes, can you kindly share your experience?

I am trying to understand how we can make the payment online with someone else paying for it. .

Can any of you share your experience?


----------



## zameer.ise

*Medical*

what sort of documents need to be carried for medical health checkup ?


----------



## engineer1

Hi guys,
Does anyone know the process for applying for Singapore COC ( policy clearance) as non- citizen.
I plan to visit them Tomm and want o make sure I have all the req docs


----------



## MilanPS

Nishant Dundas said:


> Its going to be a long wait my friend.
> You can expect CO after 7weeks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Might be even longer, I've filed my 190 on 15-Mar and still haven't got a CO allocated ....


----------



## MilanPS

smady41 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Any of you paid the visa fee via your australian relative/friend? If yes, can you kindly share your experience?
> 
> I am trying to understand how we can make the payment online with someone else paying for it. .
> 
> Can any of you share your experience?


I've gotten my fee paid by a friend based in UK using his UK credit card.

Fairly simple, the system doesn't bother whether you are paying or someone else is paying on your behalf, same as any other online purchase.


----------



## Deepshikha

Nishant Dundas said:


> Embassy will help you out.
> Give them a visit, take whatever docs you have supporting your claim of marriage.
> You will get it in around 2-3 days itself.
> In singapore, you get it in 2-3 days if paperwork is good.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I went to the office today but unfortunately it was closed !! The office is open only until 12:30pm.. In terms of documents I only have the Arya Samaj Marriage certificate and the Voter Id Card (Husband's name). Apart from this what else I should arrange ?? Any suggestion.. (I can get some affidavits made in India..if that will work ?)

Regards
Ds


----------



## muco14

My CO was allocated one month back.
I had submitted all documents 3 weeks back. Co had asked for couple of more proofs which I had sent last week.
My Visa is for 189. What is the expected time line for me to know my status after submission of documents and CO not asking for anymore documents? 

Do you need to engage your CO every week or so to know the status..does that help?


----------



## Santhosh.15

muco14 said:


> My CO was allocated one month back.
> I had submitted all documents 3 weeks back. Co had asked for couple of more proofs which I had sent last week.
> My Visa is for 189. What is the expected time line for me to know my status after submission of documents and CO not asking for anymore documents?
> 
> Do you need to engage your CO every week or so to know the status..does that help?


Did you say 189 ??? This subclass is on a roll my friend. Just dont worry mate,, if docs sent were sufficient, you can expect grant anytime. Do not engage with CO on a weekly basis.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## roze

Jango911 said:


> Oh my bad . . . its state right . . . go ahead . . . with Medical . . . All the best
> Visa type 190


Visa Subclass 190


----------



## Chandra.M

engineer1 said:


> Hi guys,
> Does anyone know the process for applying for Singapore COC ( policy clearance) as non- citizen.
> I plan to visit them Tomm and want o make sure I have all the req docs



Check Page 5555 & Note from Samdam.

There is a detailed step-wise procedure from to get the PCC from Singapore completed.


----------



## roze

smady41 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Any of you paid the visa fee via your australian relative/friend? If yes, can you kindly share your experience?
> 
> I am trying to understand how we can make the payment online with someone else paying for it. .
> 
> Can any of you share your experience?


Yes,... I did through the Credit Card of my Friend in Dubai.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Deepshikha said:


> I went to the office today but unfortunately it was closed !! The office is open only until 12:30pm.. In terms of documents I only have the Arya Samaj Marriage certificate and the Voter Id Card (Husband's name). Apart from this what else I should arrange ?? Any suggestion.. (I can get some affidavits made in India..if that will work ?)
> 
> Regards
> Ds


I suggest you simply collect whatever documents you have and discuss with them your situation.
I suggest you talk with your family in India and try arranging a marriage certificate from there. I mean ask them to make prelimenry enquiry to get it done. This way you would know which option turns out faster for you and do that.
I had my marriage certificate made after a year of marriage in India through a notary lawyer and gave my wedding card,a few photos and that's it.
In Singapore I had my PCC done, and it was a fairly simple process with not much issues.
So my take is that both above options will be easy for you, so try starting to get basic infor on both.
Take all docs you have, and request embassy guys to help solve the issue.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

zameer.ise said:


> what sort of documents need to be carried for medical health checkup ?


I only carried my medical reference letter which had the hap I'd, and my passport.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## engineer1

Chandra.M said:


> Check Page 5555 & Note from Samdam.
> 
> There is a detailed step-wise procedure from to get the PCC from Singapore completed.


Thanks Chandra.
Just 1 query..do they look at the original passport as well? Mine is stuck at the indian embassy for indian POC .


----------



## Nishant Dundas

engineer1 said:


> Thanks Chandra.
> Just 1 query..do they look at the original passport as well? Mine is stuck at the indian embassy for indian POC .


You cannot get PCC without passport, for Any country.

By the way where are you in singapore..
Am too in singapore. Do send me a personal message, we can surely meet up sometime.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## engineer1

Nishant Dundas said:


> You cannot get PCC without passport, for Any country.
> 
> By the way where are you in singapore..
> Am too in singapore. Do send me a personal message, we can surely meet up sometime.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Sure !


----------



## slsujith

smartamrit said:


> How do you know that you have been assigned CO. Do you receive any email or need to check in Immi Account. I applied one day after you so hope i will too get soon.


I applied onshore and would be going out of Australia for a week, so had to contact DIBP to check what's the procedure. That's when I came to know my case was assigned to this team.


----------



## Chandra.M

engineer1 said:


> Thanks Chandra.
> Just 1 query..do they look at the original passport as well? Mine is stuck at the indian embassy for indian POC .


Photocopy is sufficient, you can provide your EP/NRIC which will have all the information anyways. 

Cheers,


----------



## visitkangaroos

Dear Friends,

I completely uploaded all the documents around 2 weeks back, but no word from the CO yet. I uploaded the old Form 80 i.e. with 30 years history, but I still see a link "Please complete character assessment for this applicant"
I mailed my CO asking if I need to submit the new one, but no response. Planning to call DIBP. I believe the number is 131881.

Not able to dial in this to number. Can you guys please suggest how we can dial this number here from India.


----------



## Chandra.M

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I completely uploaded all the documents around 2 weeks back, but no word from the CO yet. I uploaded the old Form 80 i.e. with 30 years history, but I still see a link "Please complete character assessment for this applicant"
> I mailed my CO asking if I need to submit the new one, but no response. Planning to call DIBP. I believe the number is 131881.
> 
> Not able to dial in this to number. Can you guys please suggest how we can dial this number here from India.


The waiting time for the call to be answered is more than 20 minutes, it is a bit frustrating trying to reach them on the phone. 
Not sure of what the number is to dial from INDIA

Cheers


----------



## Santhosh.15

Chandra.M said:


> The waiting time for the call to be answered is more than 20 minutes, it is a bit frustrating trying to reach them on the phone.
> Not sure of what the number is to dial from INDIA
> 
> Cheers


A friend of mine in Oz suggested best time to call DIBP is 8.55 am or 4.45 pm, you can expect to be attended in about 5-10 mins. Not tried though.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello smady41,

I used my cousins Australian debit card to make payment. It is very simple you just need Credit /Debit card details to complete the transaction.




smady41 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Any of you paid the visa fee via your australian relative/friend? If yes, can you kindly share your experience?
> 
> I am trying to understand how we can make the payment online with someone else paying for it. .
> 
> Can any of you share your experience?


----------



## smartamrit

slsujith said:


> I applied onshore and would be going out of Australia for a week, so had to contact DIBP to check what's the procedure. That's when I came to know my case was assigned to this team.


Do you know when exactly you have been assigned the CO?
Or it just today you came to know that it was assigned today.


----------



## PPPPPP

Hi all 

All the best for the guys who got the grant and co alloc.

I had applied on 4.4.14 still no co allocation.whether priority processing plays a role
if so how to find what is our priority some one please explain for 189


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Chandra.M said:


> Photocopy is sufficient, you can provide your EP/NRIC which will have all the information anyways.
> 
> Cheers,


Are you sure!!
Coz I was told at Indian PCC center that without passport no one can provide the PCC, as an entry is required on the passport itself that a PCC was issued for Australia.
I could be wrong but then I shared what I was told.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## npraneethreddy

That's very true. You need your passport to get PCC and they will stamp it on the passport. 



Nishant Dundas said:


> Are you sure!!
> Coz I was told at Indian PCC center that without passport no one can provide the PCC, as an entry is required on the passport itself that a PCC was issued for Australia.
> I could be wrong but then I shared what I was told.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## arunan

*Immi account*

Hello All,

I have to lodge my 189 visa and have few questions: 
1) How are the skill select and immi account linked? 
2) For visa lodging through skill select link , can we do the process in steps as in EOI ? Fill few sections step by step and then finally submit?
3) I have visited Canada and Ireland countries . But these are stamped on my old passport . Renewed passport just has business visa for US but have not visited US. My doubt is whether I need to mention all countries visited when lodging the visa and provide the notarized photo copy of my old passport ?

Please suggest

Regards


----------



## maq_qatar

Nishant Dundas said:


> Are you sure!!
> Coz I was told at Indian PCC center that without passport no one can provide the PCC, as an entry is required on the passport itself that a PCC was issued for Australia.
> I could be wrong but then I shared what I was told.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


You are correct, they will stamp in passport page and write the document reference no, but this applicable only for indian pcc.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I completely uploaded all the documents around 2 weeks back, but no word from the CO yet. I uploaded the old Form 80 i.e. with 30 years history, but I still see a link "Please complete character assessment for this applicant"
> I mailed my CO asking if I need to submit the new one, but no response. Planning to call DIBP. I believe the number is 131881.
> 
> Not able to dial in this to number. Can you guys please suggest how we can dial this number here from India.


That will go away Once PCC is uploaded

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mahana.g

Hello All
I'm going to apply to migrate, but I do not know how I should start? 
Anybody can help me ?


----------



## alaram

mahana.g said:


> Hello All
> I'm going to apply to migrate, but I do not know how I should start?
> Anybody can help me ?


Please refer pr4oz.com -- Moving to Australia | Moving to Australia. Basically shows how to get a PR (VISA, 189 and 190) to Australia, and guide to moving and living in Australia![/url]


----------



## kharelshishir

slsujith said:


> Just got to know my case has been assigned to Adelaide Team 2. Has anyone got any experience dealing with this team? How fast do they process?


Good news. Happy for you.
Are you 189 or 190?
How many weeks took for u to be allocated a co?


----------



## slsujith

smartamrit said:


> Do you know when exactly you have been assigned the CO?
> Or it just today you came to know that it was assigned today.


I called them today and got to know that my case was assigned to the Team, but don't know exactly when the case was assigned to them.


----------



## Aus189visa

Hi friends,

After a year long wait, we have received our grant today. Thanks everyone who directly or indirectly helped me go through this process successfully. 

My two cents to fellow migrants would be to watch keenly on rule changes and check your points and eligibility by yourself, get clarified in the forum and check ten times before making any move/change. Even if you are going with agents, you should do your homework.

All the best for speedy grants. Below are my timelines

Visa - 189 
Code - 261313 
Points - 60 
PCC - 01Aug13 
Inv received - 24Mar14
Applied - 24Mar14
CO - 24Apr14 
Med - 05May14
Grant - 13May14 

:rain: arty:  arty:


----------



## slsujith

kharelshishir said:


> Good news. Happy for you.
> Are you 189 or 190?
> How many weeks took for u to be allocated a co?


I am 189. I don't know the exact date when the team was assigned, but got to know when I called DIBP due to the situation I have.


----------



## PPPPPP

PPPPPP said:


> Hi all
> 
> All the best for the guys who got the grant and co alloc.
> 
> I had applied on 4.4.14 still no co allocation.whether priority processing plays a role
> if so how to find what is our priority some one please explain for 189


Anyone pls reply


----------



## MaxTheWolf

trying_aussie said:


> I HAVE THE FOLLOWING QUESTIONS, CAN SOMEONE PLEASE REPLY:
> 
> 1. is it NECESSARY TO FILL OFFICIAL EMAIL ID - Q16
> 2. is it NECESSARY TO PROVIDE OFFICE PHONE NUMBER - Q17
> 
> AND IN THE DECLARATION SECTION:
> 
> 'We strongly advise that you keep a copy of your application and all attachments for your records.'
> 
> - WHAT DOES IT MEAN BY SAYING ALL ATTACHMENTS
> 
> We will print > sign > scan > upload this form right - please could you elaborate on the attachments?
> 
> Many thanks.


1. I left it blank.
2. I left it blank.

Attachments here means two things:

1) Whatever you uploaded/attached in your ImmiAccount.
2) Any extra pages you attached to your Form 80 because you were short of space.


----------



## slsujith

Aus189visa said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After a year long wait, we have received our grant today. Thanks everyone who directly or indirectly helped me go through this process successfully.
> 
> My two cents to fellow migrants would be to watch keenly on rule changes and check your points and eligibility by yourself, get clarified in the forum and check ten times before making any move/change. Even if you are going with agents, you should do your homework.
> 
> All the best for speedy grants. Below are my timelines
> 
> Visa - 189
> Code - 261313
> Points - 60
> PCC - 01Aug13
> Inv received - 24Mar14
> Applied - 24Mar14
> CO - 24Apr14
> Med - 05May14
> Grant - 13May14
> 
> :rain: arty:  arty:



Congrats and have a great life in Oz


----------



## Santhosh.15

Aus189visa said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After a year long wait, we have received our grant today. Thanks everyone who directly or indirectly helped me go through this process successfully.
> 
> My two cents to fellow migrants would be to watch keenly on rule changes and check your points and eligibility by yourself, get clarified in the forum and check ten times before making any move/change. All the best for speedy grants.
> 
> Below are my timelines
> 
> Visa - 189
> Code - 261313
> Points - 60
> PCC - 01Aug13
> Inv received - 24Mar14
> Applied - 24Mar14
> CO - 24Apr14
> Med - 05May14
> Grant - 13May14
> 
> :rain: arty:  arty:


Congrats mate....enjoy your moment....have a blast.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## MaxTheWolf

PPPPPP said:


> Anyone pls reply


Hi

currently people are hearing from CO by about 5 weeks for 189.


----------



## kavith

Hi,

Did any one who applied visa after Apr 14th invitation got CO allocated ?


----------



## chennaiguy

CO was allocated today for my friend's visa application asking for medicals etc.

Visa Type: 189
Location: Offshore
Code: 263312 (Telecom net engineer)
Lodged: April 8th
CO Team: Adelaide Team 8

Btw, nothing heard from DIBP in my case.


----------



## Chandra.M

Nishant Dundas said:


> Are you sure!!
> Coz I was told at Indian PCC center that without passport no one can provide the PCC, as an entry is required on the passport itself that a PCC was issued for Australia.
> I could be wrong but then I shared what I was told.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum



Nishant, 

Thats the procedure for Indian Government. 
But if you want UAE PCC, they will not ask for original passport. . 
So it differs from country to country.

Cheers


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arunan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have to lodge my 189 visa and have few questions:
> 1) How are the skill select and immi account linked?
> 2) For visa lodging through skill select link , can we do the process in steps as in EOI ? Fill few sections step by step and then finally submit?
> 3) I have visited Canada and Ireland countries . But these are stamped on my old passport . Renewed passport just has business visa for US but have not visited US. My doubt is whether I need to mention all countries visited when lodging the visa and provide the notarized photo copy of my old passport ?
> 
> Please suggest
> 
> Regards


Hi

1) If you are asking how to link your invited EOI to immiaccount then, first create an immiaccount then log into your skillselect account, on your homepage you'll see a link to lodge visa, click on it, it will ask for your login and password for your immiaccount, do the needful and voila!

2) Yes

3) You'll have to mention your travel history only, i.e. the places you have travelled, not for which you have a visa to travel to. You only need to provide a copy of your current passport only, unless specifically asked for a copy of old ones.


----------



## NarenMis

hnguyen said:


> Hi,
> Just wanna know if anyone from "big round" 24-Mar got CO allocated?
> Thanks



I am also waiting of CO allocation or direct grant.

_________________________
*MSA ES (233914) :* 25-Jul-2013; *IELTS :* 29-Aug-2013, *L*-8,*R*-7,*W*-7.5,*S*-7, *EOI(65 points)* : as on 18-Sep-2014; *Invite for 189* : 24-Mar-2014; *ApplicationLodge* : 4-Apr-2014, *PCC *: 09-Apr-2014; *Med *: 26-Apr-2014 ; *CO *: Pending; *Visa Grant :* NA


----------



## NarenMis

PPPPPP said:


> Hi all
> 
> All the best for the guys who got the grant and co alloc.
> 
> I had applied on 4.4.14 still no co allocation.whether priority processing plays a role
> if so how to find what is our priority some one please explain for 189



Mine is also same, waiting for CO or direct grant

____________________________
*MSA ES (233914) :* 25-Jul-2013; *IELTS :* 29-Aug-2013, *L*-8,*R*-7,*W*-7.5,*S*-7, *EOI(65 points)* : as on 18-Sep-2014; *Invite for 189* : 24-Mar-2014; *ApplicationLodge* : 4-Apr-2014, *PCC *: 09-Apr-2014; *Med *: 26-Apr-2014 ; *Form80 *: 05-May-2014 ; *CO *: Pending; *Visa Grant :* NA


----------



## arunan

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> 1) If you are asking how to link your invited EOI to immiaccount then, first create an immiaccount then log into your skillselect account, on your homepage you'll see a link to lodge visa, click on it, it will ask for your login and password for your immiaccount, do the needful and voila!
> 
> 2) Yes
> 
> 3) You'll have to mention your travel history only, i.e. the places you have travelled, not for which you have a visa to travel to. You only need to provide a copy of your current passport only, unless specifically asked for a copy of old ones.


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Ozbabe

hes_coming_home said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> It's been 3 months and 8 days since I've had a real hug from the love of life, the world has been on pause since that moment but today it starts again.
> 
> Any questions you have for me on this situation are more than welcome and I'll try to answer them to the best of my ability.


Aww! So nice to hear. Have a blissful married life!


----------



## jaideepf1407

Finally lodged my 189 Visa.Was planning on completing my medicals but DIBP do not recommend before CO allocation.
Has anyone applied without a HAP ID and what is the procedure.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th Feb . 189 Lodged:13 May


----------



## Nishant Dundas

jaideepf1407 said:


> Finally lodged my 189 Visa.Was planning on completing my medicals but DIBP do not recommend before CO allocation.
> Has anyone applied without a HAP ID and what is the procedure.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th Feb . 189 Lodged:13 May


You got invite on 28-2 and you applied for visa on 13-5????
Aren't we supposed to file for visa in 60 days from date of invite???

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## jaideepf1407

Nishant Dundas said:


> You got invite on 28-2 and you applied for visa on 13-5???? Aren't we supposed to file for visa in 60 days from date of invite??? Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant ..That was a typo error.Have corrected it.
So can I go for my Medicals without a HAP ID.
I can see a "organise your Medicall " link

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May


----------



## sunnyboi

Nishant Dundas said:


> That will go away Once PCC is uploaded
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Uploaded mine more than 4 weeks ago and still have the Form 80 link. All docs are front loaded


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Aus189visa said:


> Hi friends, After a year long wait, we have received our grant today. Thanks everyone who directly or indirectly helped me go through this process successfully. My two cents to fellow migrants would be to watch keenly on rule changes and check your points and eligibility by yourself, get clarified in the forum and check ten times before making any move/change. Even if you are going with agents, you should do your homework. All the best for speedy grants. Below are my timelines Visa - 189 Code - 261313 Points - 60 PCC - 01Aug13 Inv received - 24Mar14 Applied - 24Mar14 CO - 24Apr14 Med - 05May14 Grant - 13May14 :rain: arty:  arty:


Hearty Congrats! &#55356;&#57225;All the best for the next phase of settling Down Under and into the skin of "Being Australian" &#55357;&#56397;. Good to see such timelines for folks of about 40 days grant.. Very encouraging for folks like me who are in the process of uploading docs.

<snip>


----------



## visitkangaroos

Aus189visa said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After a year long wait, we have received our grant today. Thanks everyone who directly or indirectly helped me go through this process successfully.
> 
> My two cents to fellow migrants would be to watch keenly on rule changes and check your points and eligibility by yourself, get clarified in the forum and check ten times before making any move/change. Even if you are going with agents, you should do your homework.
> 
> All the best for speedy grants. Below are my timelines
> 
> Visa - 189
> Code - 261313
> Points - 60
> PCC - 01Aug13
> Inv received - 24Mar14
> Applied - 24Mar14
> CO - 24Apr14
> Med - 05May14
> Grant - 13May14
> 
> :rain: arty:  arty:


Congrats on getting the grant. 
Can you please share your CO's initials and the team your CO belongs to.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dear friends,
On six bands, 233512 Mech Engineer any state is open? I have only 55 points with all. Tried IELTS thrice but I got 7 overalls every time, with minimum six bands in one of module. I have only option left is state sponsorship. Pls help.

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


----------



## arunan

*Few questions for lodging visa*

When filling the visa questions came across few for which not sure what to answer. Please help .

1.	Does this applicant have national identity documents?
Do we need to mention yes or no ? If yes then is it the voter Id or Pan or Aadhar for Indian citizens?
2.	Intended state of residence in Australia
Can this be anything and later we move to a different state?

3.	Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
Should we mention parents back in India as dependents? If so what documents needs to be provided ?What would be the effect of this on visa?
4.	When providing the work history it asks for Description of duties . Here do we need to copy paste the content of experience letter from our companies or write a description of our own ?
5.	While filing EOI the IELTS no by mistake I have given wrong TRF no what to do ? Mistook an “I” to 1 while filing EOI, will there be any problem if I correct this now when visa lodging ?

Regards,
Aruna


----------



## asimak77

Dear all,

I recently got an email from my CO that all information / documents / medicals required at this stage for your visa application have been receieved and all criteria have been met. But since very limited places are left in current year's program, so we can not give any time frame of when you application will be finalised nor we can assure you that you'll get visa in this program year. 

i am extremely worried, because i have come through state nomination. Now if I don't get visa in this year's program, then :

1. Will my application expire ? 
2. My fees will be wasted ?
3. My state nomination will expire?

If above all are "NO" then will they process my application in high priority?

-Ahmed


----------



## Hunter85

dont worry, there were plenty of people who received the same e mail and got their grants, worst case you will receive your grant in july

Chillax maaan 



asimak77 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I recently got an email from my CO that all information / documents / medicals required at this stage for your visa application have been receieved and all criteria have been met. But since very limited places are left in current year's program, so we can not give any time frame of when you application will be finalised nor we can assure you that you'll get visa in this program year.
> 
> i am extremely worried, because i have come through state nomination. Now if I don't get visa in this year's program, then :
> 
> 1. Will my application expire ?
> 2. My fees will be wasted ?
> 3. My state nomination will expire?
> 
> If above all are "NO" then will they process my application in high priority?
> 
> -Ahmed


----------



## NarenMis

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Nishant ..That was a typo error.Have corrected it.
> So can I go for my Medicals without a HAP ID.
> I can see a "organise your Medicall " link
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May



I completed the Medical proactively, however, in the next week of my medical (before the reports were uploaded), the link for arranging medical was deactivated with the comment as based on above information, medical is not required. So I will suggest wait for a month after lodging your application to see the response.

____________________________
*MSA ES (233914) :* 25-Jul-2013; *IELTS :* 29-Aug-2013, *L*-8,*R*-7,*W*-7.5,*S*-7, *EOI(65 points)* : as on 18-Sep-2014; *Invite for 189* : 24-Mar-2014; *ApplicationLodge* : 4-Apr-2014, *PCC *: 09-Apr-2014; *Med *: 26-Apr-2014 ; *Form80 *: 05-May-2014 ; *CO *: Pending; *Visa Grant :* NA


----------



## Faisal.aiub

arunan said:


> When filling the visa questions came across few for which not sure what to answer. Please help .
> 
> 1.	Does this applicant have national identity documents?
> Do we need to mention yes or no ? If yes then is it the voter Id or Pan or Aadhar for Indian citizens?
> 2.	Intended state of residence in Australia
> Can this be anything and later we move to a different state?
> 
> 3.	Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> Should we mention parents back in India as dependents? If so what documents needs to be provided ?What would be the effect of this on visa?
> 4.	When providing the work history it asks for Description of duties . Here do we need to copy paste the content of experience letter from our companies or write a description of our own ?
> 5.	While filing EOI the IELTS no by mistake I have given wrong TRF no what to do ? Mistook an “I” to 1 while filing EOI, will there be any problem if I correct this now when visa lodging ?
> 
> Regards,
> Aruna


i can tell number 5.

One of my frd did same mistake of IELTS at the time of eoi but corrected when he filed visa 190(but must be the same IELTS test result date) . and he got 190.


----------



## zameer.ise

*Hap id*

Hi,

Can someone share process of generating HAP ID for Medical health checkup.

Thanks,
Jameer


----------



## chiku2006

arunan said:


> When filling the visa questions came across few for which not sure what to answer. Please help .
> 
> 1.	Does this applicant have national identity documents?
> Do we need to mention yes or no ? If yes then is it the voter Id or Pan or Aadhar for Indian citizens?
> 2.	Intended state of residence in Australia
> Can this be anything and later we move to a different state?
> 
> 3.	Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> Should we mention parents back in India as dependents? If so what documents needs to be provided ?What would be the effect of this on visa?
> 4.	When providing the work history it asks for Description of duties . Here do we need to copy paste the content of experience letter from our companies or write a description of our own ?
> 5.	While filing EOI the IELTS no by mistake I have given wrong TRF no what to do ? Mistook an &#147;I&#148; to 1 while filing EOI, will there be any problem if I correct this now when visa lodging ?
> 
> Regards,
> Aruna


Hi Aruna

You can correct it at the stage of lodging your visa and at the same time please fill form 1023 as well. This form is required to make corrections. 

Or you can get in touch with the state authorities and explain them.. they will definately accept it as it is a minor thing..


----------



## roze

Hi

Can anyone Help me regarding Medical process before CO Allocation

My Visa Subclass is 190


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Hi.
Can v apply for two diff Visa in same application.
I am scoring 70points in EOI have applied for SS SA. My occupation falls in CSOL , can I still apply for 189??.
Also what is " Visa date of effect"??
An early reply awaited


----------



## Nishant Dundas

asimak77 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I recently got an email from my CO that all information / documents / medicals required at this stage for your visa application have been receieved and all criteria have been met. But since very limited places are left in current year's program, so we can not give any time frame of when you application will be finalised nor we can assure you that you'll get visa in this program year.
> 
> i am extremely worried, because i have come through state nomination. Now if I don't get visa in this year's program, then :
> 
> 1. Will my application expire ?
> 2. My fees will be wasted ?
> 3. My state nomination will expire?
> 
> If above all are "NO" then will they process my application in high priority?
> 
> -Ahmed


Don't worry.
Its a mail which is being sent to many applicants, including me.
What it means is that there are possibilities that we may not get visa before june end.
But from July onwards.
And you need not worry about fees and anything. Even if there are changes in their program next year it shall have no effect on our visa application.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi.
> Can v apply for two diff Visa in same application.
> I am scoring 70points in EOI have applied for SS SA. My occupation falls in CSOL , can I still apply for 189??.
> Also what is " Visa date of effect"??
> An early reply awaited


Yes.
What you have to do is in your eoi select both 189 and 190.
By doing this, your eoi would be selected in 189.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## tirupoti

Dear all, in the visa application form- it seems like I have to set a "date from" and "date to" when inputting the data on my employment. How to set the "Date to" for my present job?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

arunan said:


> When filling the visa questions came across few for which not sure what to answer. Please help .
> 
> 1.	Does this applicant have national identity documents?
> Do we need to mention yes or no ? If yes then is it the voter Id or Pan or Aadhar for Indian citizens?
> 2.	Intended state of residence in Australia
> Can this be anything and later we move to a different state?
> 
> 3.	Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> Should we mention parents back in India as dependents? If so what documents needs to be provided ?What would be the effect of this on visa?
> 4.	When providing the work history it asks for Description of duties . Here do we need to copy paste the content of experience letter from our companies or write a description of our own ?
> 5.	While filing EOI the IELTS no by mistake I have given wrong TRF no what to do ? Mistook an &#147;I&#148; to 1 while filing EOI, will there be any problem if I correct this now when visa lodging ?
> 
> Regards,
> Aruna


1. Indians do not have any identity documents. Its like a social security number given in USA, so not applicable to indians.
2. Yes. I think you can leave it blank too.
3. Their version of Dependant is you need to prove That they are usually living with you and I think for past 12 continuous months, if am not wrong.
4. Its just on a general basis. Write what best defines your job, and obviously should be matching to what you have described in the past in eoi and work exp letters.
5. I do not feel there should be a problem. The best way is to mention the correct one in the visa application. If you feel a bit insecure then prepare a normal letter mentioning what error was done and that the visa application states the correct info, sign it. And upload this letter under the same section where you would upload ielts result. No need to fill any forms as its not anything major error due to which any harsh consequences would happen.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

Nishant Dundas said:


> 1. Indians do not have any identity documents. Its like a social security number given in USA, so not applicable to indians.
> 2. Yes. I think you can leave it blank too.
> 3. Their version of Dependant is you need to prove That they are usually living with you and I think for past 12 continuous months, if am not wrong.
> 4. Its just on a general basis. Write what best defines your job, and obviously should be matching to what you have described in the past in eoi and work exp letters.
> 5. I do not feel there should be a problem. The best way is to mention the correct one in the visa application. If you feel a bit insecure then prepare a normal letter mentioning what error was done and that the visa application states the correct info, sign it. And upload this letter under the same section where you would upload ielts result. No need to fill any forms as its not anything major error due to which any harsh consequences would happen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


For point 1, you can give ypur adhaar card number. I gave it and it was accepted, it may not be equivalent to social security system but it is a national identity document.


----------



## dhawalswamy

Nishant Dundas said:


> 1. Indians do not have any identity documents. Its like a social security number given in USA, so not applicable to indians.
> 2. Yes. I think you can leave it blank too.
> 3. Their version of Dependant is you need to prove That they are usually living with you and I think for past 12 continuous months, if am not wrong.
> 4. Its just on a general basis. Write what best defines your job, and obviously should be matching to what you have described in the past in eoi and work exp letters.
> 5. I do not feel there should be a problem. The best way is to mention the correct one in the visa application. If you feel a bit insecure then prepare a normal letter mentioning what error was done and that the visa application states the correct info, sign it. And upload this letter under the same section where you would upload ielts result. No need to fill any forms as its not anything major error due to which any harsh consequences would happen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum




just a small suggestion.... by national identity document, they mean any document which can identify you in your nation and they consider, tax identification number (pan card in india), driving license (even though issued by state govt in india), passport, etc....


----------



## dhawalswamy

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> On six bands, 233512 Mech Engineer any state is open? I have only 55 points with all. Tried IELTS thrice but I got 7 overalls every time, with minimum six bands in one of module. I have only option left is state sponsorship. Pls help.
> 
> IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0




you need to visit each state government's website where they post their own list of occupations sponsored and find whether it is available or not....


----------



## arunan

Nishant Dundas said:


> 1. Indians do not have any identity documents. Its like a social security number given in USA, so not applicable to indians.
> 2. Yes. I think you can leave it blank too.
> 3. Their version of Dependant is you need to prove That they are usually living with you and I think for past 12 continuous months, if am not wrong.
> 4. Its just on a general basis. Write what best defines your job, and obviously should be matching to what you have described in the past in eoi and work exp letters.
> 5. I do not feel there should be a problem. The best way is to mention the correct one in the visa application. If you feel a bit insecure then prepare a normal letter mentioning what error was done and that the visa application states the correct info, sign it. And upload this letter under the same section where you would upload ielts result. No need to fill any forms as its not anything major error due to which any harsh consequences would happen.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks for clarifying. For proving the dependents what should I submit?what will be the implication of this later if they have to visit me


----------



## passi84

Hi All,

In the emedical client I can see that the update says the health case has been submitted to DIAC and also the x-ray,hiv and medical examination has status completed.

My question is does that means my medical is cleared if so hw much time now will the co take to grant?

Thanks.


----------



## maq_qatar

passi84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In the emedical client I can see that the update says the health case has been submitted to DIAC and also the x-ray,hiv and medical examination has status completed.
> 
> My question is does that means my medical is cleared if so hw much time now will the co take to grant?
> 
> Thanks.


emedical report only indicate that hospital has submitted your report. Once CO is allocated he can refer to MOC as generally case officers are not much aware of the medical terms.


----------



## Arunvas

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi.
> Can v apply for two diff Visa in same application.
> I am scoring 70points in EOI have applied for SS SA. My occupation falls in CSOL , can I still apply for 189??.
> Also what is " Visa date of effect"??
> An early reply awaited





Nishant Dundas said:


> Yes.
> What you have to do is in your eoi select both 189 and 190.
> By doing this, your eoi would be selected in 189.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Ankur / Nishant, NOOO! If your occupation falls under CSOL (and not in SOL) only option is Visa 190. Visa 189 is for occupations in SOL and with min 60 points!

Hope this clarifies!


----------



## maq_qatar

dhawalswamy said:


> you need to visit each state government's website where they post their own list of occupations sponsored and find whether it is available or not....


Hi,

You can also visit below website to check all state with all category in one time.

ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)


----------



## prseeker

maq_qatar said:


> emedical report only indicate that hospital has submitted your report. Once CO is allocated he can refer to MOC as generally case officers are not much aware of the medical terms.


Maq in how many days CO refers the medicals ? I mean lets say medicals were done 20 days back and CO is allocated today , so if he/she is confused they will refer them right away ? Or there have been cases when meds were referred after 7-10 days of CO allocation ?


----------



## Arunvas

arunan said:


> Thanks for clarifying. For proving the dependents what should I submit?what will be the implication of this later if they have to visit me


Arunan, for Spouse you can show Marriage Certificates, Spouse Name entry in Passport etc. For Children, Birth Certificates, Father Name entry in Passport etc.

Not sure what do you mean by "implications" here  Those documents imply that they are your dependents!


----------



## maq_qatar

Aus189visa said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> After a year long wait, we have received our grant today. Thanks everyone who directly or indirectly helped me go through this process successfully.
> 
> My two cents to fellow migrants would be to watch keenly on rule changes and check your points and eligibility by yourself, get clarified in the forum and check ten times before making any move/change. Even if you are going with agents, you should do your homework.
> 
> All the best for speedy grants. Below are my timelines
> 
> Visa - 189
> Code - 261313
> Points - 60
> PCC - 01Aug13
> Inv received - 24Mar14
> Applied - 24Mar14
> CO - 24Apr14
> Med - 05May14
> Grant - 13May14
> 
> :rain: arty:  arty:


Many congratulation to you dear, Enjoy :clap2:lane:!!!

Can you update us your team and initial of CO?


----------



## arunan

Arunvas said:


> Arunan, for Spouse you can show Marriage Certificates, Spouse Name entry in Passport etc. For Children, Birth Certificates, Father Name entry in Passport etc.
> 
> Not sure what do you mean by "implications" here  Those documents imply that they are your dependents!


I am referring to my parents.if they are mentioned as dependents not migrating to Australia what docs as proof. If I do not mention as dependents , will there be any problem if they have to visit Australia? To be precise what is the significance of this for parents


----------



## HMalhotra

Guys.. 

I just got the invite in the last round i.e. May 12th. I have the following concerns. I will appreciate all the help:

1) I am in the process of filling up form 80. How do i mention my education. Do I have to start from Class 1st? Or can I just mention 10th, 12th and Engineering Degree?

2) For making the payment, is credit card the only option or can we pay using a forex card?

3) I already finished the Medicals. Do I again upload the form 26 and form 126 or only the HAP ID would be enough.

Please help me proceed..

Thanks..


----------



## tirik.ijrad

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> On six bands, 233512 Mech Engineer any state is open? I have only 55 points with all. Tried IELTS thrice but I got 7 overalls every time, with minimum six bands in one of module. I have only option left is state sponsorship. Pls help.
> 
> IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


Will anyone flash some lights?

IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> Maq in how many days CO refers the medicals ? I mean lets say medicals were done 20 days back and CO is allocated today , so if he/she is confused they will refer them right away ? Or there have been cases when meds were referred after 7-10 days of CO allocation ?


Hi,

Lets take my case, I don't know when CO assigned but I received CO email on 01-May-14 asking for PCC and medical. He has mentioned in his email my wife "Result referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for further assessment - awaiting outcome".


----------



## maq_qatar

tirik.ijrad said:


> Will anyone flash some lights?
> 
> IELTS: 16 May 2013 L7 R8.5 W6 S6.5 || EA apply: 12 Sept 2013 Positive on 3 Feb 14 || IELTS 2nd: 18 Jan 2014 L8.5 R6.5 W6.5 S6.0


Hi,

You can visit below website to check all state with all category in one time.

ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code)


----------



## prseeker

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lets take my case, I don't know when CO assigned but I received CO email on 01-May-14 asking for PCC and medical. He has mentioned in his email my wife "Result referred to the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth for further assessment - awaiting outcome".


OK , When u guys went for medicals ? And he mentioned that meds are referred in first mail itself ?


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> OK , When u guys went for medicals ? And he mentioned that meds are referred in first mail itself ?


My wife medical was uploaded on 09-Apr-14 and I received email on 01-May-14.


----------



## prseeker

maq_qatar said:


> My wife medical was uploaded on 09-Apr-14 and I received email on 01-May-14.


Thanks for the information . I really hope that your wife's medicals get cleared very soon. Wish you a speedy grant .


----------



## prseeker

Where is my brother from a different mother , SANTHOSH . Brother where are you


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Where is my brother from a different mother , SANTHOSH . Brother where are you


Just coming back from Ambassador Hotel after watching Yuvaraj heriocs coupled with couple of beers my BROTHER....


----------



## HMalhotra

Guys.. 

I just got the invite in the last round i.e. May 12th. I have the following concerns. I will appreciate all the help:

1) I am in the process of filling up form 80. How do i mention my education. Do I have to start from Class 1st? Or can I just mention 10th, 12th and Engineering Degree?

2) For making the payment, is credit card the only option or can we pay using a forex card?

3) I already finished the Medicals. Do I again upload the form 26 and form 126 or only the HAP ID would be enough.

Please help me proceed..

Thanks..


----------



## Arunvas

arunan said:


> I am referring to my parents.if they are mentioned as dependents not migrating to Australia what docs as proof. If I do not mention as dependents , will there be any problem if they have to visit Australia? To be precise what is the significance of this for parents


Gotcha! As far as I know, you can't make both your parents as your dependents! To be precise, your dad and mom are dependent on each other! I think only the single parent can be included! By "Dependents" here they not only mean financially, but emotionally too!!!

Now, if at all you include your parent(s), then you may need to arrange for PCC and Medicals (even non-migrating) for them too.

You can still bring your parents to visit you in Australia with one of the many visitor's visas, even if you don't include them as your dependents!!!

Hope all these bullets fills your questions!


----------



## Arunvas

HMalhotra said:


> Guys..
> 
> I just got the invite in the last round i.e. May 12th. I have the following concerns. I will appreciate all the help:
> 
> 1) I am in the process of filling up form 80. How do i mention my education. Do I have to start from Class 1st? Or can I just mention 10th, 12th and Engineering Degree?
> 
> 2) For making the payment, is credit card the only option or can we pay using a forex card?
> 
> 3) I already finished the Medicals. Do I again upload the form 26 and form 126 or only the HAP ID would be enough.
> 
> Please help me proceed..
> 
> Thanks..


Hello HM,

I got your private message, but still responding here for the benefit of others!

Here are the answers:
1) You may need to fill all your education. What I did was, I grouped all my education as several categories: Kinder Garten, Primary, Middle School High School, Graduation, Post Graduation

2) I have seen several people in this forum paying by Forex cards, however I did it only by CC, so can't comment personally

3) If you have already finished the medicals, you can go to the e-medical client and print your information sheet again. I will show status of examinations as completed. Download the pdf and upload it agains recommended status.
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## deepshi

Hi,
I have a small query regarding IELTS TRF for dependant. Actually last date for me to lodge the VISA application was 8th May and IELTS scores for my spouse came out only on 7th May. I checked the ielts wesite for provisional score and the TRF ID mentioned was "14IN013800TYAL85". However, when we got the actual IELTS score card, there was an additional '5G'appended to the TRF at the end "14IN013800TYAL855G"
All other details are absolutely correct except for the missing last 2 letters of IELTS TRF.
Since, I have already submitted the Visa, I cannot go and edit the same now. 

Will that be an issue for me to get the visa ? Please Please help.. I am really worried


----------



## HMalhotra

Arunvas said:


> Hello HM,
> 
> I got your private message, but still responding here for the benefit of others!
> 
> Here are the answers:
> 1) You may need to fill all your education. What I did was, I grouped all my education as several categories: Kinder Garten, Primary, Middle School High School, Graduation, Post Graduation
> 
> 2) I have seen several people in this forum paying by Forex cards, however I did it only by CC, so can't comment personally
> 
> 3) If you have already finished the medicals, you can go to the e-medical client and print your information sheet again. I will show status of examinations as completed. Download the pdf and upload it agains recommended status.
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Hey..

Thanks a lot for the prompt revert.. It was indeed helpful..

Regards,
HM


----------



## Arunvas

deepshi said:


> Hi,
> I have a small query regarding IELTS TRF for dependant. Actually last date for me to lodge the VISA application was 8th May and IELTS scores for my spouse came out only on 7th May. I checked the ielts wesite for provisional score and the TRF ID mentioned was "14IN013800TYAL85". However, when we got the actual IELTS score card, there was an additional '5G'appended to the TRF at the end "14IN013800TYAL855G"
> All other details are absolutely correct except for the missing last 2 letters of IELTS TRF.
> Since, I have already submitted the Visa, I cannot go and edit the same now.
> 
> Will that be an issue for me to get the visa ? Please Please help.. I am really worried


Hello Deepshi, for a sec I got confused with another user here called Deepshika, whose CO was even got allocated 

Now, you can submit Form 1023 for any corrections in the Application. Definitely this mistake will not affect your visa application, don't worry


----------



## prseeker

Santhosh.15 said:


> Just coming back from Ambassador Hotel after watching Yuvaraj heriocs coupled with couple of beers my BROTHER....


OK , So you want me to beleive you that you were in ambassador hotel because of Yuvi ?


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> OK , So you want me to beleive you that you were in ambassador hotel because of Yuvi ?


Well, not exactly though....Waiting for grant desperately brother...Remember our pledge ???


----------



## prseeker

Santhosh.15 said:


> Well, not exactly though....Waiting for grant desperately brother...Remember our pledge ???


Yes , It's been 53 days since I filed the application . No sign of CO yet , though my US and India PCC is still pending .


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Yes , It's been 53 days since I filed the application . No sign of CO yet , though my US and India PCC is still pending .


Ok. Then we will celebrate first CO allocation between us buddy. What say

Santhosh


----------



## ranvir_singh1

*Formailities to perform during first visit*

Hi,
I was granted general skill migration Visa 189 in January 2014 . I have Indian passport and currently living in USA. I will be making my first visit to Australia in next week for 8 days to complete the formality of first entry and come back. After few months, i intend to come back to settle here.

I request senior's on this forum to help he with the following information:

1. When i am making my first entry ( i had to make my first entry by July 2014end), what formalities do i need to do, in order to make sure my visa is valid till its last date( as per visa granted, last entry in Australia is 2019 and i can live in Australia after that indefinetly)

2.What are inportent things i can do during my this visit of 8 days, to make it count like opening a bank account, getting driving license etc

3. Do i need to register myself in medical assistance ? what formalities do i need to perform, in order to register myself for medical assistance.

4. I have a valid USA driving license, can i drive during my visit? will it help me in getting Australian driving license quickly?

4. Any other suggestions?

Thanking all of you in advance...and wish you a very good day.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Santhosh.15 said:


> Ok. Then we will celebrate first CO allocation between us buddy. What say
> 
> Santhosh


56 days and no sign of co. I wanna join the pledge too.


----------



## ranvir_singh1

tejukondal said:


> Buddy... Even if you have 60 points you should do fine.... These days lots of people get invites with 60... So i don't think you should apply for state sponsorship.... Waste of time and also you will be restricted to work in that particular state.... Is ur acs done? If yes what skill?
> 
> B.TECH in mechanical engineering; 9+ IT EXP; Analyst Programmer; IELTS - 6 IN ALL; ACS application(THRU RPL)- 06-FEB-2013; ACS result awaited


Thanks bro for suggesting this to me earlier. I had missed to reply back. I have got my 189 visa and would be travelling in few days time.
How is it going for you. Wish you good luck.


----------



## santhossh

Hi Friends,

I got my CO allocated on 30 APRIL 2014 - Visa lodged date : 24 March 2014 (189 category) and asked me for Character Evidance and Medicals.

I have appeared for medical examination on 07/ May 2014 .
The Hospital said it will take 5 to 10 business days to upload the result.

and when I logged in to ImmiAccount website today , I could see the below status.

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."


But in the "Health Evidence of" - status is still "Requested"


Can anyone clarify whether this status means my medical report is uploaded to the DIAC by the hospital ? Can i expect a grant soon ? 

Please clarify based on your experience.

Thanks

Regards
Santhosh.


----------



## bapan

Dear Seniors,
Good morning!
Do you have a sample of commitment that describes why do you want to live and work in QLD?
Would you please give it to me.
Regards,
bapan


----------



## slsujith

ranvir_singh1 said:


> Hi,
> I was granted general skill migration Visa 189 in January 2014 . I have Indian passport and currently living in USA. I will be making my first visit to Australia in next week for 8 days to complete the formality of first entry and come back. After few months, i intend to come back to settle here.
> 
> I request senior's on this forum to help he with the following information:
> 
> 1. When i am making my first entry ( i had to make my first entry by July 2014end), what formalities do i need to do, in order to make sure my visa is valid till its last date( as per visa granted, last entry in Australia is 2019 and i can live in Australia after that indefinetly)
> 
> 2.What are inportent things i can do during my this visit of 8 days, to make it count like opening a bank account, getting driving license etc
> 
> 3. Do i need to register myself in medical assistance ? what formalities do i need to perform, in order to register myself for medical assistance.
> 
> 4. I have a valid USA driving license, can i drive during my visit? will it help me in getting Australian driving license quickly?
> 
> 4. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanking all of you in advance...and wish you a very good day.


My comments:

1. I guess when you pass through Immigration, your visa will get activated in the system.

2. I can think of opening bank account, getting registered in CenterLink (this is like employment exchange), getting Medicare card etc. For all these, you will need an address in Australia and they usually send your Debit Card, Medicare card to this address and might take at least two weeks. So, if you are there for shorter duration, you may postpone these until you are here for longer period.

3. You will need to visit Medicare center in your suburb/locality and register yourself. I guess you need to take your passport, rest I don't know, you can check in Medicare website. Like I mentioned before, it would at least two weeks for getting the Medicare card and they would send it to your registered address. So, plan accordingly.

4. You can use your USA license to drive in Aus for 3 months before which you should obtain a Au license. Since you have USA license, you can easily get your AU license (within the same day). You need to go to RTA website and download the application form, fill it up and go to local RTA and pay the fees. They will take your photo and within about 15 min, you will get your license. Do remember to take your passport, USA license and any other proof with you. They require 100 point identification for ID/address. You can find what all documents they accept in their website.

5. Depending on where you are planning to land and for how long you intend to stay, you could check out other options - CenterLink is a good place where they will provide you with useful information.


----------



## tirupoti

Dear all, in the visa application form- it seems like I have to set a "date from" and "date to" when inputting the data on my employment. How to set the "Date to" for my present job?


----------



## roze

Please Guide me regarding Medical Examination Before CO Allocation. my Visa subclass is 190


----------



## slsujith

roze said:


> Please Guide me regarding Medical Examination Before CO Allocation. my Visa subclass is 190


If you check in your immi account, you would see a link "Organize your health examination". Click on that and it would pop-up with a set of questions which you need to answer and then it would finally generate a summary report which contains your HAP ID. You then need to call up approved medical center and book your appointment by providing the HAP ID.


----------



## smady41

tirupoti said:


> Dear all, in the visa application form- it seems like I have to set a "date from" and "date to" when inputting the data on my employment. How to set the "Date to" for my present job?


You may leave it blank. It is what I did when I filed my EOI recently. Good luck with your application.


----------



## tirupoti

smady41 said:


> You may leave it blank. It is what I did when I filed my EOI recently. Good luck with your application.


Hi.. I can't leave it blank. .. 
Experienced people Please help me


----------



## dimpy01

You have to leave it blank,then only it will count it as continuous job period



tirupoti said:


> Hi.. I can't leave it blank. ..
> Experienced people Please help me


----------



## roze

slsujith said:


> If you check in your immi account, you would see a link "Organize your health examination". Click on that and it would pop-up with a set of questions which you need to answer and then it would finally generate a summary report which contains your HAP ID. You then need to call up approved medical center and book your appointment by providing the HAP ID.


So its Okay to do the Medical before CO allocation?


----------



## pyramid

roze said:


> So its Okay to do the Medical before CO allocation?


Yes.


----------



## roze

pyramid said:


> Yes.


Thanks Dear


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Hi guys

How many of us have done medicals in New Delhi? I am planning to get my medicals done within a week or 10 days. There are 2 clinics in Delhi which are on DIBP panel, one in Panchsheel Park and the other in Satya Niketan. Any idea which one is better? Could you please share your experiences or anything I should pay my attention to regarding medicals? Also, what is the fee for single applicant?


----------



## Happybets

tirupoti said:


> Hi.. I can't leave it blank. ..
> Experienced people Please help me


You can put in the date of u r application ie when u are submitting it. That's what I did.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

tirupoti said:


> Hi.. I can't leave it blank. ..
> Experienced people Please help me


Yes buddy you can not leave it blank. Put the date of your last Payslip in case you are in the same job as the one last assessed by your Assessing Authority. If there is no date on payslip but only month and year, which is usually the case, then put the date of salary credit to your account. You should be able to produce a bank statement showing this transaction.

Or, just simply put the date of your invitation.


----------



## tirupoti

Happybets said:


> You can put in the date of u r application ie when u are submitting it. That's what I did.


Thanks for ur reply
I have done the same too... but doesn't it feel a little odd? Dear successful applicants, please share your views


----------



## tirupoti

MaxTheWolf said:


> Yes buddy you can not leave it blank. Put the date of your last Payslip in case you are in the same job as the one last assessed by your Assessing Authority. If there is no date on payslip but only month and year, which is usually the case, then put the date of salary credit to your account. You should be able to produce a bank statement showing this transaction.
> 
> Or, just simply put the date of your invitation.


Thanks for your reply. I will do that


----------



## jaideepf1407

Arunvas said:


> Hello HM, I got your private message, but still responding here for the benefit of others! Here are the answers: 1) You may need to fill all your education. What I did was, I grouped all my education as several categories: Kinder Garten, Primary, Middle School High School, Graduation, Post Graduation 2) I have seen several people in this forum paying by Forex cards, however I did it only by CC, so can't comment personally 3) If you have already finished the medicals, you can go to the e-medical client and print your information sheet again. I will show status of examinations as completed. Download the pdf and upload it agains recommended status. https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Just paid using an ICICI Travel Card.It was super quick.Got the card activated in2 hours.Just make sure it is a AUD card and that you activate it for online transactions.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May


----------



## Vasu G

jaideepf1407 said:


> Just paid using an ICICI Travel Card.It was super quick.Got the card activated in2 hours.Just make sure it is a AUD card and that you activate it for online transactions.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May


Great Jaideep !!. What was the total amount in AUD and INR ?


----------



## arunan

Arunvas said:


> Gotcha! As far as I know, you can't make both your parents as your dependents! To be precise, your dad and mom are dependent on each other! I think only the single parent can be included! By "Dependents" here they not only mean financially, but emotionally too!!!
> 
> Now, if at all you include your parent(s), then you may need to arrange for PCC and Medicals (even non-migrating) for them too.
> 
> You can still bring your parents to visit you in Australia with one of the many visitor's visas, even if you don't include them as your dependents!!!
> 
> Hope all these bullets fills your questions!


Now I get it ....Thanks a lot . But if you mention as non migrating dependents and do medicals, PCC etc then how will it be useful? Will they be able to get a PR instead of a visitor visa ?


----------



## arunan

Faisal.aiub said:


> i can tell number 5.
> 
> One of my frd did same mistake of IELTS at the time of eoi but corrected when he filed visa 190(but must be the same IELTS test result date) . and he got 190.


Thanks for the info.
Did he fill form 1023 or just put the right number when lodging for visa ? Please help.


----------



## SS70011005

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi guys
> 
> How many of us have done medicals in New Delhi? I am planning to get my medicals done within a week or 10 days. There are 2 clinics in Delhi which are on DIBP panel, one in Panchsheel Park and the other in Satya Niketan. Any idea which one is better? Could you please share your experiences or anything I should pay my attention to regarding medicals? Also, what is the fee for single applicant?


Panchsheel Park is good. I had got it done from there. Just make sure you go there early (9-9:30 AM)


----------



## bond_bhai

Guys,
Need some help. Can we change passport after lodging our Visa? My wife's passport is damaged and needs to be changed. Can i apply for one now? How do i make sure DIBP accepts this? Do i need to inform them of this change? We have already lodged and paid for the visa. Not sure how to proceed - Please help!


----------



## mainak

bond_bhai said:


> Guys,
> Need some help. Can we change passport after lodging our Visa? My wife's passport is damaged and needs to be changed. Can i apply for one now? How do i make sure DIBP accepts this? Do i need to inform them of this change? We have already lodged and paid for the visa. Not sure how to proceed - Please help!


DIBP is so well documented bro - take a look : How can I update my address or passport details?


----------



## SS70011005

bond_bhai said:


> Guys,
> Need some help. Can we change passport after lodging our Visa? My wife's passport is damaged and needs to be changed. Can i apply for one now? How do i make sure DIBP accepts this? Do i need to inform them of this change? We have already lodged and paid for the visa. Not sure how to proceed - Please help!


Your wife's new passport will have her old passport #.. so yes you can get a new one and also would recommend that you fill form 1022 (Change in Circumstances) as the passport # will change.


----------



## auexcited

*189 Visa Lodged -- Next steps*

Hi Guys,

My wife and I lodged the visa application on May-3rd-2014. Uploaded all the documents we had (experience letters, degree certificate, police clearance, FBI) . Had completed medical electronically and the ID was associated with the application.

Would someone give an idea about what the next step is? and how long at this moment?

Do I need to fill out 80 and 1221 right away? Also how do i know whether a case officer was assigned?

Thanks,
AU


----------



## jaideepf1407

Vasu G said:


> Great Jaideep !!. What was the total amount in AUD and INR ?


Got a rate of 57.10 and a small service charge Rs 200

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May


----------



## prseeker

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi guys
> 
> How many of us have done medicals in New Delhi? I am planning to get my medicals done within a week or 10 days. There are 2 clinics in Delhi which are on DIBP panel, one in Panchsheel Park and the other in Satya Niketan. Any idea which one is better? Could you please share your experiences or anything I should pay my attention to regarding medicals? Also, what is the fee for single applicant?


Hi Max , 

On my recent trip to India , I got my medicals done from Sadhu Vaswani in Satya Niketan . I was very pleasantly surprised by the attitude of the doctors and whole hospital staff in general . They were very polite , helpful and prompt . 

Sadhu Vaswani is a charitable hospital so it can get crowded at times . Just make sure you reach there early in the morning like 9.00-9.30 . In our case , my and my wife's medicals were submitted to DIBP in 3 days flat . 

For medicals 
- Your blood and urine sample will be taken 
- A chest Xray will be done 
- Your height , weight , eye sight will be recorded 
- You will be asked to get into your birthday suit and doctor will look for any surgery marks , drug abuse evidences etc .

All in all you will be done with everything in 30 minutes , given you reach there early morning .
To be on safer side don't drink too much on night before the medicals and you should be OK .

Best of luck and keep us posted 

*A word of caution *
You will be handed over a tiny , fragile plastic container so that you can give your urine sample in it . Make sure that you don't miss the target while giving the urine sample as the opening of the container is really small and there will be *NO* tissue papers in washroom !! You miss the target and wham .... I will suggest you to do some target practice before medicals


----------



## venki09

hi 
Anybody can help me in submitting documents for SS. Am applying for NT in this regard can anybody please tell me what r the documents to be submitted for SS

VENKI


----------



## prseeker

auexcited said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife and I lodged the visa application on May-3rd-2014. Uploaded all the documents we had (experience letters, degree certificate, police clearance, FBI) . Had completed medical electronically and the ID was associated with the application.
> 
> Would someone give an idea about what the next step is? and how long at this moment?
> 
> Do I need to fill out 80 and 1221 right away? Also how do i know whether a case officer was assigned?
> 
> Thanks,
> AU


Hello , 

As a next step I will suggest you to enroll in some extra curricular activities like Yoga , Martial Arts , oil painting or something . Because now your agonizing waiting period has started . Going by current trend you can expect a CO allocation in 6-8 Weeks in case of 189 and god bless you if you have applied for 190 .

Once a CO has been allocated , either you will be asked for more docs or you will be provided a grant .

Please fill form 80 for you and your wife and upload them beforehand like you did in case of rest of the docs . Don't worry about 1221 as it is just a subset of form 80 and CO rarely asks for it . 
Form 80 is character assessment form . Which needs to be filled by every applicant in the application and form 1221 is to be filled by the dependents .

Wish you a speedy grant !


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> Hi Max ,
> 
> On my recent trip to India , I got my medicals done from Sadhu Vaswani in Satya Niketan . I was very pleasantly surprised by the attitude of the doctors and whole hospital staff in general . They were very polite , helpful and prompt .
> 
> Sadhu Vaswani is a charitable hospital so it can get crowded at times . Just make sure you reach there early in the morning like 9.00-9.30 . In our case , my and my wife's medicals were submitted to DIBP in 3 days flat .
> 
> For medicals
> - Your blood and urine sample will be taken
> - A chest Xray will be done
> - Your height , weight , eye sight will be recorded
> - You will be asked to get into your birthday suit and doctor will look for any surgery marks , drug abuse evidences etc .
> 
> All in all you will be done with everything in 30 minutes , given you reach there early morning .
> To be on safer side don't drink too much on night before the medicals and you should be OK .
> 
> Best of luck and keep us posted
> 
> *A word of caution *
> You will be handed over a tiny , fragile plastic container so that you can give your urine sample in it . Make sure that you don't miss the target while giving the urine sample as the opening of the container is really small and there will be *NO* tissue papers in washroom !! You miss the target and wham .... I will suggest you to do some target practice before medicals


 Great experience! Thanks for the reply! 

Birthday suit! hmm..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

SS70011005 said:


> Panchsheel Park is good. I had got it done from there. Just make sure you go there early (9-9:30 AM)


great! Thanks. how much does it cost?


----------



## tyjupi

prseeker said:


> Hello ,
> 
> As a next step I will suggest you to enroll in some extra curricular activities like Yoga , Martial Arts , oil painting or something . Because now your agonizing waiting period has started . Going by current trend you can expect a CO allocation in 6-8 Weeks in case of 189 and god bless you if you have applied for 190 .
> 
> Once a CO has been allocated , either you will be asked for more docs or you will be provided a grant .
> 
> Please fill form 80 for you and your wife and upload them beforehand like you did in case of rest of the docs . Don't worry about 1221 as it is just a subset of form 80 and CO rarely asks for it .
> Form 80 is character assessment form . Which needs to be filled by every applicant in the application and form 1221 is to be filled by the dependents .
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant !


I have done Med & PCC but not yet submitted form 80. It is needed?


----------



## prseeker

tyjupi said:


> I have done Med & PCC but not yet submitted form 80. It is needed?


Yes it is needed for you and your migrating dependents .


----------



## MaxTheWolf

hey guys

what's with this (non) immigrating, (non) dependant family member question?

In my case I have a younger brother who lives in Bangalore and is employed there.

I live with my parents (not that my parents live with me). They are the owners of the house. My mom and dad , both are employed.

So, I have mentioned 'NO' for this question. Was my answer correct? My brother and parents are working, so no one is depebdant on me, right? And none of them is included in my application.


----------



## sunnyboi

venki09 said:


> hi
> Anybody can help me in submitting documents for SS. Am applying for NT in this regard can anybody please tell me what r the documents to be submitted for SS
> 
> VENKI


http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


----------



## Guest

MaxTheWolf said:


> great! Thanks. how much does it cost?



I have just enquired with them, cost is 3300 per applicant and payment mode can be either cash or card.


----------



## askchennai

2014-2015 Migration programme has no changes in number of visas. Please check this link Boosting the economy through Australia's migration programme

So all go and enjoy.


----------



## Guest

SS70011005 said:


> Panchsheel Park is good. I had got it done from there. Just make sure you go there early (9-9:30 AM)


I have taken appointment for 10:30 since the executive told me that dept opens at 10 but whether going early will help me to jump the queue or not?


----------



## MilanPS

bond_bhai said:


> Guys,
> Need some help. Can we change passport after lodging our Visa? My wife's passport is damaged and needs to be changed. Can i apply for one now? How do i make sure DIBP accepts this? Do i need to inform them of this change? We have already lodged and paid for the visa. Not sure how to proceed - Please help!


You can change your wife's or even your passport details anytime during or after your visa application.

Use form 929.


----------



## Sandy J

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi guys
> 
> How many of us have done medicals in New Delhi? I am planning to get my medicals done within a week or 10 days. There are 2 clinics in Delhi which are on DIBP panel, one in Panchsheel Park and the other in Satya Niketan. Any idea which one is better? Could you please share your experiences or anything I should pay my attention to regarding medicals? Also, what is the fee for single applicant?


Max, I.am also.planning to go for.medicals. Are you sure we have only two in delhi that you.mentioned. When are you planning to go


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Hi Max ,
> 
> On my recent trip to India , I got my medicals done from Sadhu Vaswani in Satya Niketan . I was very pleasantly surprised by the attitude of the doctors and whole hospital staff in general . They were very polite , helpful and prompt .
> 
> Sadhu Vaswani is a charitable hospital so it can get crowded at times . Just make sure you reach there early in the morning like 9.00-9.30 . In our case , my and my wife's medicals were submitted to DIBP in 3 days flat .
> 
> For medicals
> - Your blood and urine sample will be taken
> - A chest Xray will be done
> - Your height , weight , eye sight will be recorded
> - You will be asked to get into your birthday suit and doctor will look for any surgery marks , drug abuse evidences etc .
> 
> All in all you will be done with everything in 30 minutes , given you reach there early morning .
> To be on safer side don't drink too much on night before the medicals and you should be OK .
> 
> Best of luck and keep us posted
> 
> A word of caution
> You will be handed over a tiny , fragile plastic container so that you can give your urine sample in it . Make sure that you don't miss the target while giving the urine sample as the opening of the container is really small and there will be NO tissue papers in washroom !! You miss the target and wham .... I will suggest you to do some target practice before medicals


PD,

Your sense of humour never seizes to Amaze me !!

Thankfully here i was not asked to get into Birthday dress. Phewwww....

Santhosh


----------



## Aus189visa

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hearty Congrats! ?df89All the best for the next phase of settling Down Under and into the skin of "Being Australian" ?dc4d. Good to see such timelines for folks of about 40 days grant.. Very encouraging for folks like me who are in the process of uploading docs.
> 
> Just one question - did u give form 1221 or just 80 was enough ?


I gave Form 80 for me and my spouse


----------



## Santhosh.15

Aus189visa said:


> I gave Form 80 for me and my spouse


I think if we submit Form 80 for dependent, Form 1221 not required as latter is miniature if former. And your grants kind of proves that.

Thanks mate.

Santhosh


----------



## Aus189visa

visitkangaroos said:


> Congrats on getting the grant.
> Can you please share your CO's initials and the team your CO belongs to.


Thanks. CO from Adelaide T4 JH. All the best.


----------



## shahzad_sam

roze said:


> Hi
> 
> can anyone guide me regarding the Medical Examination and Chest X-ray.
> Co is not allocated to me. but still am thinking to do the medical ... (I am doing Okay?)
> 
> Kindly Guide me for the Medical Process.
> 
> thanks


I suggest not to appear for Medicals until you get information from your CO.
For Pakistani, 189 is taking 12-18 months


----------



## prseeker

Santhosh.15 said:


> PD,
> 
> Your sense of humour never seizes to Amaze me !!
> 
> Thankfully here i was not asked to get into Birthday dress. Phewwww....
> 
> Santhosh


 , In my case I was asked to get into my birthday suit and let me tell you that room was very COLD and chilly . On the top of it doctor had a _good_ look at me before he asked me to get dressed again .


----------



## arunan

While lodging for visa in qualification section we need to mention only education from graduation alone right? Hope no need to mention 10th and +2 (PUC) .
But in form 80 everything to be mentioned right .Do we need to upload marks cards of all classes from 1st to 10th ?


----------



## prseeker

Guys , 

I tried searching it on the forum and all over the internet for that matter but couldn't find answers to it . 

A friend of mine who is not a member of this amazing forum went for medicals in April , at that time no CO was allocated to him , atleast he was not aware of it as nobody ever contacted him .

His medical results were sent to DIBP on 24th of April . Two days back he was contacted from his CO for the first time asking for PCC . CO didn't mention anything about medicals , does that mean that his medicals are finalized ?

Anyone of you witnessed that CO didn't say anything about medicals on first contact and applicant was told later that his/her meds are referred .

Please suggest .

Regards


----------



## Sandy J

prseeker said:


> , In my case I was asked to get into my birthday suit and let me tell you that room was very COLD and chilly . On the top of it doctor had a good look at me before he asked me to get dressed again .


Was he taking x ray by eyes


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Sandy J said:


> Max, I.am also.planning to go for.medicals. Are you sure we have only two in delhi that you.mentioned. When are you planning to go


yep Sandy, I am sure there are only two.

My PCC is next week and I am planning to get my medical also next week. Haven't decided for exact date yet.


----------



## Sandy J

MaxTheWolf said:


> yep Sandy, I am sure there are only two.
> 
> My PCC is next week and I am planning to get my medical also next week. Haven't decided for exact date yet.


Alright buddy, sounds good.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> hey guys
> 
> what's with this (non) immigrating, (non) dependant family member question?
> 
> In my case I have a younger brother who lives in Bangalore and is employed there.
> 
> I live with my parents (not that my parents live with me). They are the owners of the house. My mom and dad , both are employed.
> 
> So, I have mentioned 'NO' for this question. Was my answer correct? My brother and parents are working, so no one is depebdant on me, right? And none of them is included in my application.


Anyone?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

SS70011005 said:


> Panchsheel Park is good. I had got it done from there. Just make sure you go there early (9-9:30 AM)




Did your doctor also ask you to get into birthday suit as prseeker's doctor did?


----------



## NarenMis

Dear Friends,

I have submitted all documents in ImmiAccount for all applicants. I have a query, that I have filled and uploaded Form 80 for me, declaring dependent co-applicants intending to get PR. Is it require to fill Form 80 for dependent spouse and child?

Please reply.

____________________________
*MSA EA (233914) :* 25-Jul-2013; *IELTS :* 29-Aug-2013, *L*-8,*R*-7,*W*-7.5,*S*-7, *EOI(65 points)* : as on 18-Sep-2014; *Invite for 189* : 24-Mar-2014; *ApplicationLodge* : 4-Apr-2014, *PCC *: 09-Apr-2014; *Med *: 26-Apr-2014 ; *Form80 *: 05-May-2014 ; *CO *: Pending; *Visa Grant :* NA


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Santhosh.15 said:


> PD,
> 
> Your sense of humour never seizes to Amaze me !!
> 
> Thankfully here i was not asked to get into Birthday dress. Phewwww....
> 
> Santhosh


Santosh which clinic did you go to? Are you in Delhi?


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

Just have two questions,

1. Once we start uploading the evidence documents after paying Visa Fees, can we delete a document once uploaded, in case i upload the wrong document for a particular section etc?

2. For the, Birth Age Evidence, do we need a birth certificate copy or will a Passport copy suffice?

Would appreciate your answers regarding this.

Thanks


----------



## Sandy J

MaxTheWolf said:


> Anyone?


I also did the same, siblings are not considered as dependents unless any disability and even in that case they would be dependent on parents, when alive. And yes, since the parents are financially independent and healthy, they are also not dependents. My 2 cents


----------



## mainak

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just have two questions,
> 
> 1. Once we start uploading the evidence documents after paying Visa Fees, can we delete a document once uploaded, in case i upload the wrong document for a particular section etc?
> 
> 2. For the, Birth Age Evidence, do we need a birth certificate copy or will a Passport copy suffice?
> 
> Would appreciate your answers regarding this.
> 
> Thanks


1. NO - You can't edit/view/delete uploaded docs. This is why you have to be very cautious while uploading and it is best to keep all files ready and organised beforehand
2. It is viable via passport but you shall also upload birth certificate - that's mandatory


----------



## lovetosmack

MaxTheWolf said:


> Anyone?


Yes Max. You are right. As per your say, everyone is employed. So no one is dependent on you.


----------



## lv1982

mainak said:


> 1. NO - that's why you have to be very cautious while uploading and it is best to keep all files ready and organised beforehand
> 2. NO - DIBP website says it is viable by passport copy only


Got Point no 1

Point No 2 - This means, the passport copy is good for proof of Birth/Age?


Confused because there is another section called, Travel Document something where it suggests a Passport copy i believe


----------



## lovetosmack

mainak said:


> 2. NO - DIBP website says it is viable by passport copy only


Can you please quote the source ?

I am under the impression that Passport copy works as it shows up in the list while uploading.


----------



## mainak

lv1982 said:


> Got Point no 1
> 
> Point No 2 - This means, the passport copy is good for proof of Birth/Age?
> 
> 
> Confused because there is another section called, Travel Document something where it suggests a Passport copy i believe


I edited the response, sorry I misread your second point. correct answer is opposite. Sorry for confusion


----------



## lv1982

Also, stupid question 

What is Form 80?

The 17 odd pages we fill before we pay the visa fees or is it something generated after we pay the fees?


----------



## chennaiguy

Called DIBP and after 50 mins wait (Skype Call), got to know that CO from "Adelaide Team 4" was allocated to my application. That person refused to disclose the CO name or the allocated date. Hope I get the direct grant :fingerscrossed:

Any good or bad experience with this team friends?


----------



## mainak

lv1982 said:


> Also, stupid question
> 
> What is Form 80?
> 
> The 17 odd pages we fill before we pay the visa fees or is it something generated after we pay the fees?


Download - Fill - Sign - Scan - Upload
Form 80 kinda mandatory for all Indians...

what it is ?
it's your fuuuullll history 

Search within this forum to get thousands of comments on this form 80


----------



## Sandy J

mainak said:


> I edited the response, sorry I misread your second point. correct answer is opposite. Sorry for confusion


Higher secondary certificate can also work as birth certificate as it is mentioned on the ?mark icon


----------



## lv1982

Hey Buddy,

thanks for your reply.

Question being where does it say in any of the DBIP links that this has to be filled?

As in i googled a sample Form 80 and most of the information there is already the stuff i have filled in the 17 pages after my invite.

I don't see any specific link or instruction that explicitly mentions Form 80.

Is this generated after the visa fees are paid?




mainak said:


> Download - Fill - Sign - Scan - Upload
> Form 80 kinda mandatory for all Indians...
> 
> what it is ?
> it's your fuuuullll history
> 
> Search within this forum to get thousands of comments on this form 80


----------



## kavith

lv1982 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> thanks for your reply.
> 
> Question being where does it say in any of the DBIP links that this has to be filled?
> 
> As in i googled a sample Form 80 and most of the information there is already the stuff i have filled in the 17 pages after my invite.
> 
> I don't see any specific link or instruction that explicitly mentions Form 80.
> 
> Is this generated after the visa fees are paid?



Two of my friends got visa in Jan and Feb without submitting form80


----------



## MilanPS

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I tried searching it on the forum and all over the internet for that matter but couldn't find answers to it .
> 
> A friend of mine who is not a member of this amazing forum went for medicals in April , at that time no CO was allocated to him , atleast he was not aware of it as nobody ever contacted him .
> 
> His medical results were sent to DIBP on 24th of April . Two days back he was contacted from his CO for the first time asking for PCC . CO didn't mention anything about medicals , does that mean that his medicals are finalized ?
> 
> Anyone of you witnessed that CO didn't say anything about medicals on first contact and applicant was told later that his/her meds are referred .
> 
> Please suggest .
> 
> Regards


My understanding is that none will make any contact with you if you have front-loaded all required documents well in time, you should expect a direct grant in that case.

However, if even after 8-10 weeks of visa application submission, you haven't uploaded all required documents, then only the CO will make contact asking only for the ones that are pending and nothing else.

So in your case if the medicals are already submitted and the CO didn't mention anything about any deficiency in them, then that means that your medical reports have been uploaded, reviewed & accepted ... So overall a good sign ...


----------



## MilanPS

lv1982 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> thanks for your reply.
> 
> Question being where does it say in any of the DBIP links that this has to be filled?
> 
> As in i googled a sample Form 80 and most of the information there is already the stuff i have filled in the 17 pages after my invite.
> 
> I don't see any specific link or instruction that explicitly mentions Form 80.
> 
> Is this generated after the visa fees are paid?


To answer your question, No form-80 it is not a mandatory requirement.

But, of late many of our colleagues have observed that the CO would invariably ask for form-80 for all visa applicants above 16 yrs of age, so in the interest of our valuable time, we deem it fit to upload form-80 along-with all other required documents, just in case the CO might ask ...


----------



## lv1982

Aiight got it 

It's more of a pre-emptive measure then.



MilanPS said:


> To answer your question, No form-80 it is not a mandatory requirement.
> 
> But, of late many of our colleagues have observed that the CO would invariably ask for form-80 for all visa applicants above 16 yrs of age, so in the interest of our valuable time, we deem it fit to upload form-80 along-with all other required documents, just in case the CO might ask ...


----------



## lovetosmack

Form80 is not mandatory & also birth certificate is not mandatory. Let me dig it up.


----------



## mainak

Sandy J said:


> Higher secondary certificate can also work as birth certificate as it is mentioned on the ?mark icon


True, but birth certificate is (IMO) mandatory hence uploading that covers both


----------



## blr.shilpa

Hi,

While filling Visa application & EOI, there is question related to education: 

"Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above"

Do we have to specify "yes", and give details about our 10th and 12th cetificates? OR is it related to any PG course which we have enrolled to?

-Shilpa


----------



## mainak

lv1982 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> thanks for your reply.
> 
> Question being where does it say in any of the DBIP links that this has to be filled?
> 
> As in i googled a sample Form 80 and most of the information there is already the stuff i have filled in the 17 pages after my invite.
> 
> I don't see any specific link or instruction that explicitly mentions Form 80.
> 
> Is this generated after the visa fees are paid?


Form 80 is NOT mandatory.
BUT, your CO can ask you ANY additional info - in Majority of the cases - they ask this form for you and form 1221 for spouse to be filled.
Hence you can either prepare and upload it, OR, wait by and see if CO asks for it


----------



## mainak

kavith said:


> Two of my friends got visa in Jan and Feb without submitting form80


Doable.

But you know what is the reason? It is that: We all suspicious and anxious people always madly follow the 'dharma' of 'front-load-every-goddamn-thing' therefore we advise all to follow the same 

Hope you got it


----------



## mainak

blr.shilpa said:


> Hi,
> 
> While filling Visa application & EOI, there is question related to education:
> 
> "Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above"
> 
> Do we have to specify "yes", and give details about our 10th and 12th cetificates? OR is it related to any PG course which we have enrolled to?
> 
> -Shilpa


At Visa Application, right? YES
Give full details of complete education.
Attache documents like
Marksheet (10 + 12 + Grad + Post Grad)
Certificate (same as above)


----------



## blr.shilpa

mainak said:


> At Visa Application, right? YES
> Give full details of complete education.
> Attache documents like
> Marksheet (10 + 12 + Grad + Post Grad)
> Certificate (same as above)


Thanks Mainak...


----------



## lv1982

Hey Buddy,

I found this from the document,

*Skilled Independent visa: Permanent (subclass 189)
Document checklist for visa applications*, from the DBIP website

Documents to prove your identity—a certified copy of your birth registration showing the names of both parents. If a birth certificate is not available, you must provide a *certified copy* of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
*• passport*
• family book showing both parents’ names
• identification document issued by the government
• document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity.
If you are unable to provide one of these documents, you must provide other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.

So i'm assuming, a notarized copy of the passport can be used instead of a birth certificate



lovetosmack said:


> Form80 is not mandatory & also birth certificate is not mandatory. Let me dig it up.


----------



## sunnyboi

chennaiguy said:


> Called DIBP and after 50 mins wait (Skype Call), got to know that CO from "Adelaide Team 4" was allocated to my application. That person refused to disclose the CO name or the allocated date. Hope I get the direct grant :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Any good or bad experience with this team friends?


Considering very close time lines, I'm assuming a CO might be allocated for me too! However, I will just wait for them to either email me for any required details or just hand over the grant directly  Thanks for sharing this info. Follow this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/144162-co-team-4-adelaide.html to get a better idea about the team. All the best!


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I tried searching it on the forum and all over the internet for that matter but couldn't find answers to it .
> 
> A friend of mine who is not a member of this amazing forum went for medicals in April , at that time no CO was allocated to him , atleast he was not aware of it as nobody ever contacted him .
> 
> His medical results were sent to DIBP on 24th of April . Two days back he was contacted from his CO for the first time asking for PCC . CO didn't mention anything about medicals , does that mean that his medicals are finalized ?
> 
> Anyone of you witnessed that CO didn't say anything about medicals on first contact and applicant was told later that his/her meds are referred .
> 
> Please suggest .
> 
> Regards


Guys anyone ?


----------



## mainak

lv1982 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> I found this from the document,
> 
> *Skilled Independent visa: Permanent (subclass 189)
> Document checklist for visa applications*, from the DBIP website
> 
> Documents to prove your identity—a certified copy of your birth registration showing the names of both parents. If a birth certificate is not available, you must provide a *certified copy* of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
> *• passport*
> • family book showing both parents’ names
> • identification document issued by the government
> • document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity.
> If you are unable to provide one of these documents, you must provide other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.
> 
> So i'm assuming, a notarized copy of the passport can be used instead of a birth certificate


Don't do this. All seniors here advised to upload birth certificate always. Pls upload


----------



## lovetosmack

lv1982 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> I found this from the document,
> 
> *Skilled Independent visa: Permanent (subclass 189)
> Document checklist for visa applications*, from the DBIP website
> 
> Documents to prove your identity—a certified copy of your birth registration showing the names of both parents. If a birth certificate is not available, you must provide a *certified copy* of the identification pages of at least one of the following:
> *• passport*
> • family book showing both parents’ names
> • identification document issued by the government
> • document issued by a court that verifies the person’s identity.
> If you are unable to provide one of these documents, you must provide other acceptable evidence that you are who you claim to be.
> 
> So i'm assuming, a notarized copy of the passport can be used instead of a birth certificate


Yes, you can. That's what I have been trying to tell to mainak. Thanks for digging up the info.


----------



## lovetosmack

mainak said:


> Don't do this. All seniors here advised to upload birth certificate always. Pls upload


A lot of people from developing countries do not have birth certificate and in many it is still not even mandatory to register your birth. Can you point to instances where seniors asked to upload birth certificate even when they don't have it?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...parents-no-birth-certificate.html#post1275581

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...y-alternate-birth-certificate.html#post814740

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...y-alternate-birth-certificate.html#post815757

I am NOT advising you NOT to upload a Birth Certificate instead I am merely contesting the fact that even if you don't have one, you can provide alternate documents like Passport to prove it. That shouldn't be a problem at all. And passport of all documents is sufficient to prove that.

JFYI: https://www.google.co.in/search?q=n...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=KURzU6iEF4GQiAeIjIGYDQ


----------



## Santhosh.15

lovetosmack said:


> A lot of people from developing countries do not have birth certificate and in many it is still not even mandatory to register your birth. Can you point to instances where seniors asked to upload birth certificate even when they don't have it?
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/165994-visa-parents-no-birth-certificate.html#post1275581
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/115563-no-birth-certificates-any-alternate-birth-certificate.html#post814740
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/115563-no-birth-certificates-any-alternate-birth-certificate.html#post815757
> 
> I am NOT advising you NOT to upload a Birth Certificate instead I am merely contesting the fact that even if you don't have one, you can provide alternate documents like Passport to prove it. That shouldn't be a problem at all. And passport of all documents is sufficient to prove that.
> 
> JFYI: https://www.google.co.in/search?q=no+birth+certificate+site%3Aexpatforum.com&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=KURzU6iEF4GQiAeIjIGYDQ


I do not have Birth Certificate. I have provided 10th Marksheet and i presume that should suffice.

But, Yes, it is advisable to upload birth certificate but it is not mandatory.

Friends Peace....

Santhosh


----------



## kiran55

prseeker said:


> Guys anyone ?



His medical results were sent to DIBP on 24th of April . Two days back he was contacted from his CO for the first time asking for PCC . CO didn't mention anything about medicals , does that mean that his medicals are finalized ?

Yes, they do not mention about medicals if they already receive them. No need to worry. They too asked me only for pcc. Yesterday I submitted my pcc and today I got the grant. all the best


----------



## LynneHardaker

Update on twitter http://www.minister.immi.gov.au/media/sm/2014/sm214434.htm


----------



## prseeker

kiran55 said:


> His medical results were sent to DIBP on 24th of April . Two days back he was contacted from his CO for the first time asking for PCC . CO didn't mention anything about medicals , does that mean that his medicals are finalized ?
> 
> Yes, they do not mention about medicals if they already receive them. No need to worry. They too asked me only for pcc. Yesterday I submitted my pcc and today I got the grant. all the best


Congrats Kiran . Please share your time lines , it will be helpful to others as well.


----------



## Santhosh.15

kiran55 said:


> His medical results were sent to DIBP on 24th of April . Two days back he was contacted from his CO for the first time asking for PCC . CO didn't mention anything about medicals , does that mean that his medicals are finalized ?
> 
> Yes, they do not mention about medicals if they already receive them. No need to worry. They too asked me only for pcc. Yesterday I submitted my pcc and today I got the grant. all the best


Congrats Mate.

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## MaxTheWolf

LynneHardaker said:


> Update on twitter Boosting the economy through Australia's migration programme


Nota good news in context of processing timelines for subclass 189 and 190 from July 1, 2014


----------



## SS70011005

MaxTheWolf said:


> Nota good news in context of processing timelines for subclass 189 and 190 from July 1, 2014


And why do you say that?


----------



## mainak

lovetosmack said:


> A lot of people from developing countries do not have birth certificate and in many it is still not even mandatory to register your birth. Can you point to instances where seniors asked to upload birth certificate even when they don't have it?
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...parents-no-birth-certificate.html#post1275581
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...y-alternate-birth-certificate.html#post814740
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...y-alternate-birth-certificate.html#post815757
> 
> I am NOT advising you NOT to upload a Birth Certificate instead I am merely contesting the fact that even if you don't have one, you can provide alternate documents like Passport to prove it. That shouldn't be a problem at all. And passport of all documents is sufficient to prove that.
> 
> JFYI: https://www.google.co.in/search?q=n...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=KURzU6iEF4GQiAeIjIGYDQ


It's peace - don't worry Santosh. 

See - as the document says - now i got few moments to re-read them - I discussed this with Sathiya also now I remember - Birth Certificate is kind of a sure shot document... however if you dont have it -> then you can go by N no of alternates present there...

But then again, why are we discussing these? mainly majority of us doing front-loading all docs right? giving the precise most info to CO to get the speedy grant... in that case - when a guy has birth certificate why will s/he hide that and will think that passport supposedly can cover both requirements hence why to add extra doc? It's rather opposite thinking that this point's direct answer is birth certificate document and answer in chord line is passport so treatment likewise

If a person does not have BC, well, for him/her then there are alternatives but who has it shall not think like why to upload another file....

Hope I am able to explain my stand


----------



## dhawalswamy

mainak said:


> It's peace - don't worry Santosh.
> 
> See - as the document says - now i got few moments to re-read them - I discussed this with Sathiya also now I remember - Birth Certificate is kind of a sure shot document... however if you dont have it -> then you can go by N no of alternates present there...
> 
> But then again, why are we discussing these? mainly majority of us doing front-loading all docs right? giving the precise most info to CO to get the speedy grant... in that case - when a guy has birth certificate why will s/he hide that and will think that passport supposedly can cover both requirements hence why to add extra doc? It's rather opposite thinking that this point's direct answer is birth certificate document and answer in chord line is passport so treatment likewise
> 
> If a person does not have BC, well, for him/her then there are alternatives but who has it shall not think like why to upload another file....
> 
> Hope I am able to explain my stand




Just to update in this matter.... I have seen certain cases, where CO rejected passport as birth proof and they demand another document showing date of birth. It might be school marksheet, passing certificate, school leaving certificate, any id card issued by government, or in last approach a sworn affidavit that you dont have birth certificate and in that affidavit you can declare that your birth date is such date.... it is accepted....


----------



## arunan

mainak said:


> Don't do this. All seniors here advised to upload birth certificate always. Pls upload


But my birth certificate does not have the name on it. Will this be acceptable?


----------



## dhawalswamy

MaxTheWolf said:


> Nota good news in context of processing timelines for subclass 189 and 190 from July 1, 2014



What I understood is that employer sponsored visas will be given a higher priority, but it is not mentioned that 189 and 190 will be stopped. Am I correct?


----------



## SS70011005

dhawalswamy said:


> Just to update in this matter.... I have seen certain cases, where CO rejected passport as birth proof and they demand another document showing date of birth. It might be school marksheet, passing certificate, school leaving certificate, any id card issued by government, or in last approach a sworn affidavit that you dont have birth certificate and in that affidavit you can declare that your birth date is such date.... it is accepted....


You are absolutely correct. Here's what I did. I uploaded my 10th certificate in Birth certificate section and in description I wrote "Birth Certificate Equivalent".

I was advised by my elder brother (an Aussie citizen) who was asked to get this done by his CO.


----------



## dhawalswamy

arunan said:


> But my birth certificate does not have the name on it. Will this be acceptable?




birth certificate without a name????

it can help others also, if it is accepted....



it will not be accepted dear


----------



## prseeker

dhawalswamy said:


> birth certificate without a name????
> 
> it can help others also, if it is accepted....
> 
> 
> 
> it will not be accepted dear


It will be accepted and I know 3 cases of this sort . Birth certificate is usually issued within 2-3 days of birth , and it is not necessary that a name was given to child by that time . 
It will hold your parents name and date and place of birth .


----------



## arunan

*Previous countries of residence*

In the 15th page of visa lodging , there is a question with respect to previous countries of residence as : 

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

Does this refer to work permit and on business visa too ? 
Will the CO ask for address proof of this place and all ? All these travels are stamped on my old passport but do not have any other documents to prove the address etc. Also, I do not remember the address of where I stayed , is it fine to say no and omit this section as I had traveled to these places in the year 2004, 2005 and 2006 .

Thanks,


----------



## dhawalswamy

arunan said:


> In the 15th page of visa lodging , there is a question with respect to previous countries of residence as :
> 
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> Does this refer to work permit and on business visa too ?
> Will the CO ask for address proof of this place and all ? All these travels are stamped on my old passport but do not have any other documents to prove the address etc. Also, I do not remember the address of where I stayed , is it fine to say no and omit this section as I had traveled to these places in the year 2004, 2005 and 2006 .
> 
> Thanks,




Don't hide anything.... If you have stayed in other countries, then please provide these details. CO wont ask for address proof, but if you have stayed more than 12 months, then you would be required to submit PCC of that country.

Visa class doesn't matter, what matters is whether your usual place of residence was in that country or not.


----------



## jaideepf1407

NarenMis said:


> Dear Friends, I have submitted all documents in ImmiAccount for all applicants. I have a query, that I have filled and uploaded Form 80 for me, declaring dependent co-applicants intending to get PR. Is it require to fill Form 80 for dependent spouse and child? Please reply. ____________________________ MSA EA (233914) : 25-Jul-2013; IELTS : 29-Aug-2013, L-8,R-7,W-7.5,S-7, EOI(65 points) : as on 18-Sep-2014; Invite for 189 : 24-Mar-2014; ApplicationLodge : 4-Apr-2014, PCC : 09-Apr-2014; Med : 26-Apr-2014 ; Form80 : 05-May-2014 ; CO : Pending; Visa Grant : NA


Hi Naren,
Have just paid the visa fee and am in the process of uploading docs.
Had a query how to go about it.
Against each person there are a list of documents to be uploaded .
There is also a common upload button on the top right corner.Can you confirm what you used the Indivisual button for.
Thanks

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May


----------



## Pame

*Planning level for 2014-15*

Hi everybody,

Its happy times for everybody and end of all speculations especially on 190. The planning levels for 2014-15 have been announced. I am sure there is going to be an explosion of grants in coming days. 

Best of luck to each and every one of you. 

Migration Programme Statistics

Regards.


----------



## mainak

Pame said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Its happy times for everybody and end of all speculations especially on 190. The planning levels for 2014-15 have been announced. I am sure there is going to be an explosion of grants in coming days.
> 
> Best of luck to each and every one of you.
> 
> Migration Programme Statistics
> 
> Regards.


Hmmmm - as the other FB/Twitter update pointed out -> more intention on employer sponsorship....

189/190 got reduced by 1000, employer sponsored got up by 1000 - others are almost same...

NEXT BIG QUESTION - what about SOL ??  What's the fate of flagged occupation? As May mid reached - I think answer should not be more than 15 days away...


----------



## piyush1132003

Pame said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Its happy times for everybody and end of all speculations especially on 190. The planning levels for 2014-15 have been announced. I am sure there is going to be an explosion of grants in coming days.
> 
> Best of luck to each and every one of you.
> 
> Migration Programme Statistics
> 
> Regards.


Yayyyyyyyyyy...good news for all of us

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## Pame

mainak said:


> Hmmmm - as the other FB/Twitter update pointed out -> more intention on employer sponsorship....
> 
> 189/190 got reduced by 1000, employer sponsored got up by 1000 - others are almost same...
> 
> NEXT BIG QUESTION - what about SOL ??  What's the fate of flagged occupation? As May mid reached - I think answer should not be more than 15 days away...


Hi,

I am sorry its only 189 that got reduced by a 1000 and 190 is same like last year 28850.

But that does not matter we all will get visa, I guess.

Regards


----------



## varuni

2014-2015 Migration infographic:

Ow.ly - image uploaded by @JagKhairra


----------



## mainak

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry its only 189 that got reduced by a 1000 and 190 is same like last year 28850.
> 
> But that does not matter we all will get visa, I guess.
> 
> Regards


yep


----------



## chiku2006

Pame said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Its happy times for everybody and end of all speculations especially on 190. The planning levels for 2014-15 have been announced. I am sure there is going to be an explosion of grants in coming days.
> 
> Best of luck to each and every one of you.
> 
> Migration Programme Statistics
> 
> Regards.


Pame grants will come from 01/07...


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

I've asked this earlier on the forums.

When uploading docs after paying visa fees, 
should they be certified by notary or scanned colour copies would suffice. 

The answer from a lot of people was that, *scanned colour copies are fine*.

But now i see that when i hover over the question mark and click on it, it mentions certified copies for Language(IELTS), skills(ACS assessment) etc.

I've already uploaded the original pdf's and coloured scans for these(not certified by a notary). 

Would this be fine or would the CO get back asking for certified copies, what has worked for you guys?


----------



## Pame

chiku2006 said:


> Pame grants will come from 01/07...


Hi,

I like chiku because its my brother's name too.

My bet is that it will be before july 1 because the delay mail its self is mentioning that , Planning level is what stopping CO from finalizing the applications. 

Now the planning level is on their table and they only have to manage their send buttons, i guess.

Regards.


----------



## roze

Kindly guide me...
I am thinking to contact DIPB regarding the CO allocation... As I applied on 14Apr2014 but still waiting for the CO allocation.. is it the right thing to do at this moment?

what you suggest guys???? mu visa subclass is 190


----------



## chiku2006

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> I like chiku because its my brother's name too.
> 
> My bet is that it will be before july 1 because the delay mail its self is mentioning that , Planning level is what stopping CO from finalizing the applications.
> 
> 
> 
> Now the planning level is on their table and they only have to manage their send buttons, i guess.
> 
> They are referring to the current year's planning which has exhausted already (almost)... Next year's planning means next year visa..


----------



## chiku2006

roze said:


> Kindly guide me...
> I am thinking to contact DIPB regarding the CO allocation... As I applied on 14Apr2014 but still waiting for the CO allocation.. is it the right thing to do at this moment?
> 
> what you suggest guys???? mu visa subclass is 190


Its been just 8 weeks, my CO allocation took place in the 11th week.. I would recommend to wait till next week..


----------



## arunan

dhawalswamy said:


> Don't hide anything.... If you have stayed in other countries, then please provide these details. CO wont ask for address proof, but if you have stayed more than 12 months, then you would be required to submit PCC of that country.
> 
> Visa class doesn't matter, what matters is whether your usual place of residence was in that country or not.


Thanks . but not sure what address to provide as I do not remember. Also to Ireland it was 15 days visit and stayed in a bed and breakfast place but not able to recollect any of the addresses and this is mandatory to fill. Please suggest what to do in this case


----------



## Pame

They are referring to the current year's planning which has exhausted already (almost)... Next year's planning means next year visa..[/QUOTE]

Hi,

It has been updated only today. In my opinion visa issual is a continuous process and overlapping is allowed. They can simply adjust this over subscriptions of 190 by managing next year or this years invitations and most important they have not changed the 3 month average processing time for 190 and CO allocation time of 7 weeks, which indeed are very strong indications that 190s are in the pipeline well before july1. 

Normally planning levels are published near to July, but this year it is happened very earlier, because Australian government might have got the feed back of slowness in 190s. 

Last year it was published in june 25 from my research and this year it happened in may 14.
http://www.australiaforum.com/infor...vels-for-next-12-months-to-be-maintained.html

Its my thoughts in getting a visa earlier.

Regards


----------



## gabhru

hi guys , i have few questions in regards to the submission of visa application.

I have been invited in the May 12 round and want to apply for the Visa under subclass 189 now. Our visa application is considered to be submitted once we make the payment ?

And is the payment page , the last page in the application ?

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## kaurrajbir

gabhru said:


> hi guys , i have few questions in regards to the submission of visa application.
> 
> I have been invited in the May 12 round and want to apply for the Visa under subclass 189 now. Our visa application is considered to be submitted once we make the payment ?
> 
> And is the payment page , the last page in the application ?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance


Yes thats correct


----------



## gabhru

kaurrajbir said:


> Yes thats correct


Thanks !


----------



## dhawalswamy

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> I like chiku because its my brother's name too.
> 
> My bet is that it will be before july 1 because the delay mail its self is mentioning that , Planning level is what stopping CO from finalizing the applications.
> 
> Now the planning level is on their table and they only have to manage their send buttons, i guess.
> 
> Regards.




yes its a matter of common sense, that once they have decided to give these number of visas, they should start giving grants. i hope they do so, but i dont think they would be doing this.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

dhawalswamy said:


> birth certificate without a name????
> 
> it can help others also, if it is accepted....
> 
> 
> 
> it will not be accepted dear


Hi dhawalswamy

IMO most birth certificates issued in India, atleast in 70's, 80's and 90's, do not have new born baby's name but there is ALWAYS Mother's and Father's name and permanent address on it. So, it can be used as a birth proof.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

dhawalswamy said:


> What I understood is that employer sponsored visas will be given a higher priority, but it is not mentioned that 189 and 190 will be stopped. Am I correct?


Absolutely right. It is not that they would STOP issuing 189 or 190, just that they will be considered after the employer sponsored visas, hence delayed processing times. I don't think that would be too much of a delay anyway...


----------



## dhawalswamy

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi dhawalswamy
> 
> IMO most birth certificates issued in India, atleast in 70's, 80's and 90's, do not have new born baby's name but there is ALWAYS Mother's and Father's name and permanent address on it. So, it can be used as a birth proof.



thanks MaxTheWolf.....

till today i didnt saw any birth certificate without name and truly i didnt knew that government prepares birth certificate without names as well, because even me and my sister born in 1983 and 1977 respectively have names in our birth certificate.


----------



## ggupta002

Hey Guys...need some assistance please for visa application:

1) I have worked in same organization for 5 years, and my designation has changed 3 times while the roles and responsibilities remained almost same, though with some additional activities. So in employment history where description of duties need to be mentioned, should I past same notes for all 3 designations ? Please advise. 

2) what are the next steps when 17 pages are completed ? Will payment page pop up and then docs need to be uploaded ?

3) for Form 80 and form 1221, is there any software with the help of which form can be filled online only, rather than taking printout, then update, sign, scan and upload ?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

dhawalswamy said:


> thanks MaxTheWolf.....
> 
> till today i didnt saw any birth certificate without name and truly i didnt knew that government prepares birth certificate without names as well, because even me and my sister born in 1983 and 1977 respectively have names in our birth certificate.


Good for you.

I don't have my name on mine, same is the case with my brother.
And both certificates have been prepared under section 12 of Evidence Act of I guess 1872 or something.


----------



## bond_bhai

How did you guys upload the PCC? Merge both the "Stamp" on the passport + PCC? Or upload both as individual pdfs?


----------



## arunan

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi dhawalswamy
> 
> IMO most birth certificates issued in India, atleast in 70's, 80's and 90's, do not have new born baby's name but there is ALWAYS Mother's and Father's name and permanent address on it. So, it can be used as a birth proof.


Thanks max


----------



## dhawalswamy

bond_bhai said:


> How did you guys upload the PCC? Merge both the "Stamp" on the passport + PCC? Or upload both as individual pdfs?




Uploading only PCC will suffice. Stamp is not required.


----------



## DSS

guys,

I have been contacted by CO to submit the Police clearance certificate because my previous one has expired. However, CO has not advised to proceed with Health evidence, though the same was taken on 30th April 2013. 

Please advise if they can mark an entry date without valid PCC and Medicals?


thanks 
DSS


----------



## Arunvas

DSS said:


> guys,
> 
> I have been contacted by CO to submit the Police clearance certificate because my previous one has expired. However, CO has not advised to proceed with Health evidence, though the same was taken on 30th April 2013.
> 
> Please advise if they can mark an entry date without valid PCC and Medicals?
> 
> 
> thanks
> DSS


Medicals are valid for only 1 year. I'm afraid, you may need to redo your medicals again!!!


----------



## prseeker

DSS said:


> guys,
> 
> I have been contacted by CO to submit the Police clearance certificate because my previous one has expired. However, CO has not advised to proceed with Health evidence, though the same was taken on 30th April 2013.
> 
> Please advise if they can mark an entry date without valid PCC and Medicals?
> 
> 
> thanks
> DSS


Please wait for instructions from CO , there have been cases in the past where exceptions were made depending upon the case .

Best of luck with your grant .


----------



## eyyunni1985

prseeker said:


> Please wait for instructions from CO , there have been cases in the past where exceptions were made depending upon the case .
> 
> Best of luck with your grant .


PRSEEKER, we both are on same time lines for Grant. Submitted on 21stMar2014.
I see loads of people getting grants, who have submitted later.

Hoping we would join them sooner.


----------



## Santhosh.15

eyyunni1985 said:


> PRSEEKER, we both are on same time lines for Grant. Submitted on 21stMar2014.
> I see loads of people getting grants, who have submitted later.
> 
> Hoping we would join them sooner.


Good luck to you and prseeker.

Santhosh


----------



## jaideepf1407

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Naren, Have just paid the visa fee and am in the process of uploading docs. Had a query how to go about it. Against each person there are a list of documents to be uploaded . There is also a common upload button on the top right corner.Can you confirm what you used the Indivisual button for. Thanks Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May


Hi Gents,
Can anyone confirm what documents to be uploaded using the Indivisual upload button on the top right corner of the immiaccount page.is it for any extra documents ?

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May


----------



## prseeker

eyyunni1985 said:


> PRSEEKER, we both are on same time lines for Grant. Submitted on 21stMar2014.
> I see loads of people getting grants, who have submitted later.
> 
> Hoping we would join them sooner.


Amen , Please update your signature .


----------



## DSS

prseeker said:


> Please wait for instructions from CO , there have been cases in the past where exceptions were made depending upon the case .
> 
> Best of luck with your grant .[/QU
> 
> 
> Yes, my agent had mentioned about both Police clearance and Medical's expiry date in April Mid week. We heard from CO last Friday. I have obtained UAE PCC and will receive my PCC from home country by 22nd May. BTW, u did mention that there has been exceptions in the past- Do u know anyone who has experienced the same. I shall wait for CO's further instruction on taking Medicals. If that was required, then CO should have mentioned along with PCC request.
> 
> 
> Letter states as following:
> 
> 
> REQUEST FOR INFORMATION - DETAILED INFORMATION
> 
> Request for more information for Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI) visa application
> Evidence of Character
> Please note the Police Clearances previously provided have expired.
> 
> thanks
> DSS


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

I've asked this earlier on the forums.

When uploading docs after paying visa fees,
should they be certified by notary or scanned colour copies would suffice.

The answer from a lot of people was that, scanned colour copies are fine.

But now i see that when i hover over the question mark and click on it, it mentions certified copies for Language(IELTS), skills(ACS assessment) etc.

I've already uploaded the original pdf's and coloured scans for these(not certified by a notary).

Would this be fine or would the CO get back asking for certified copies, what has worked for you guys?


----------



## DSS

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I've asked this earlier on the forums.
> 
> When uploading docs after paying visa fees,
> should they be certified by notary or scanned colour copies would suffice.
> 
> The answer from a lot of people was that, scanned colour copies are fine.
> 
> But now i see that when i hover over the question mark and click on it, it mentions certified copies for Language(IELTS), skills(ACS assessment) etc.
> 
> I've already uploaded the original pdf's and coloured scans for these(not certified by a notary).
> 
> Would this be fine or would the CO get back asking for certified copies, what has worked for you guys?




Scan coloured clear copies are accepted by the dept. I have submitted coloured copies of IELTS and ACS assessment letter.


----------



## roze

chiku2006 said:


> Its been just 8 weeks, my CO allocation took place in the 11th week.. I would recommend to wait till next week..


Thanks Dear  for the suggestion....


----------



## kharelshishir

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Yes, Form 80 is mandatory.


no it is not


----------



## sunnyalt

Hi,

I'm following this forum since I applied for my PR (189 Visa).

My Timeline is as follow:

_EOI: 4th December 2013 (60 pts)
261313 (Software Engineer)
ITA: 24th March 2014
Visa Applied: 03rd April 2014
PCC: 12th April 2014
CO: ???? (Its been 6 weeks)
Medicals: To be Completed after CO allocation_

How long it takes to get a CO? I've seen a lot of people getting grants who got invitation on the 24th March 2014 and I haven't even got a CO  Can someone reply?

Thanks


----------



## King_of_the_ring

sunnyalt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm following this forum since I applied for my PR (189 Visa).
> 
> My Timeline is as follow:
> 
> _EOI: 4th December 2013 (60 pts)
> 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ITA: 24th March 2014
> Visa Applied: 03rd April 2014
> PCC: 12th April 2014
> CO: ???? (Its been 6 weeks)
> Medicals: To be Completed after CO allocation_
> 
> How long it takes to get a CO? I've seen a lot of people getting grants who got invitation on the 24th March 2014 and I haven't even got a CO  Can someone reply?
> 
> Thanks


Dude - for Pakis the w8 is longer!


----------



## sunnyalt

King_of_the_ring said:


> Dude - for Pakis the w8 is longer!


How long?


----------



## Bangali_Oz

ggupta002 said:


> Hey Guys...need some assistance please for visa application:
> 
> 1) I have worked in same organization for 5 years, and my designation has changed 3 times while the roles and responsibilities remained almost same, though with some additional activities. So in employment history where description of duties need to be mentioned, should I past same notes for all 3 designations ? Please advise.
> 
> 2) what are the next steps when 17 pages are completed ? Will payment page pop up and then docs need to be uploaded ?
> 
> 3) for Form 80 and form 1221, is there any software with the help of which form can be filled online only, rather than taking printout, then update, sign, scan and upload ?


1) You can have half of the bullets common in all three designations and add something unique (atleast one/two bullets) per designations as applicable. You might need to culminate the roles and responsibilities by making an exhaustive list of them first and then to decide how you would like to divide them among three designations. 

2) Yes. The flow will guide you.

3) You can type on those DIBP PDFs. So, one of the way is type everything, take a print, sign it and scan the entire printed and signed version. It is possible (with Macbook / Adobe software) to add the signed last page with filled in other pages, but it should not be recommended. In that case, your submitted form will also be updatable


----------



## roze

sunnyalt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm following this forum since I applied for my PR (189 Visa).
> 
> My Timeline is as follow:
> 
> _EOI: 4th December 2013 (60 pts)
> 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ITA: 24th March 2014
> Visa Applied: 03rd April 2014
> PCC: 12th April 2014
> CO: ???? (Its been 6 weeks)
> Medicals: To be Completed after CO allocation_
> 
> How long it takes to get a CO? I've seen a lot of people getting grants who got invitation on the 24th March 2014 and I haven't even got a CO  Can someone reply?
> 
> Thanks


 Am Also waiting for CO allocation ... I lodge my Visa 190 on 14.04.2014


----------



## auexcited

prseeker said:


> Hello ,
> 
> As a next step I will suggest you to enroll in some extra curricular activities like Yoga , Martial Arts , oil painting or something . Because now your agonizing waiting period has started . Going by current trend you can expect a CO allocation in 6-8 Weeks in case of 189 and god bless you if you have applied for 190 .
> 
> Once a CO has been allocated , either you will be asked for more docs or you will be provided a grant .
> 
> Please fill form 80 for you and your wife and upload them beforehand like you did in case of rest of the docs . Don't worry about 1221 as it is just a subset of form 80 and CO rarely asks for it .
> Form 80 is character assessment form . Which needs to be filled by every applicant in the application and form 1221 is to be filled by the dependents .
> 
> Wish you a speedy grant !


Thank you very much for the detailed & helpful input


----------



## sunnyalt

roze said:


> Am Also waiting for CO allocation ... I lodge my Visa 190 on 14.04.2014


190 takes even longer than 189. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Well for Pakis -- the entire duration is about 1-1.5 years after CO allocation for 189 as I have heard. But no one have seen any grant, of course from Pakistan, after their 3 months time allocation for visa processing as of yet.

Best of Luck to all!


----------



## rockyrambo

*Medical before lodging visa*

I heard that I can use MyHealth declarations to schedule my medical before lodging my visa..However, when I visit the My HD page, it is asking me to create an IMMI account. Is it necessary to create an IMMI account before scheduling medical?
If yes, then can I create an IMMI account without filling all the 17 pages form and/or without paying the visa fee?

My Health Declarations

Please advise..


----------



## radical

rockyrambo said:


> I heard that I can use MyHealth declarations to schedule my medical before lodging my visa..However, when I visit the My HD page, it is asking me to create an IMMI account. Is it necessary to create an IMMI account before scheduling medical?
> If yes, then can I create an IMMI account without filling all the 17 pages form and/or without paying the visa fee?
> 
> My Health Declarations
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise..


Creating an immiaccount doesn't mean you have lodged your visa, it is just to consolidate all your applications. Once you are happy with everything then you submit the application.


----------



## roze

King_of_the_ring said:


> Well for Pakis -- the entire duration is about 1-1.5 years after CO allocation for 189 as I have heard. But no one have seen any grant, of course from Pakistan, after their 3 months time allocation for visa processing as of yet.
> 
> Best of Luck to all!


God Bless Us  AMeen


----------



## rockyrambo

radical said:


> Creating an immiaccount doesn't mean you have lodged your visa, it is just to consolidate all your applications. Once you are happy with everything then you submit the application.


no that i understand.. but do i have to necessarily create an immi account? Which i dont think should be an onerous task provided I don't end up filling all the 17 pages before I can book a med appointment.. i am just trying to schedule my medical asap before i lodge the visa.


----------



## radical

rockyrambo said:


> no that i understand.. but do i have to necessarily create an immi account? Which i dont think should be an onerous task provided I don't end up filling all the 17 pages before I can book a med appointment.. i am just trying to schedule my medical asap before i lodge the visa.


Hey rocky, I am in the similar situation as you. I don't want to lodge my application as yet. However, I have created and filled up all the 17 pages and I can see the application status on the home screen as ready to submit. So, it's just sitting there, ready to submit. 
So, I suggest you to create an account from apply visa link on eoi page and fill up the 17 Pages if you want to or just save it and exit out. And use the same account for your health declaration.

Yes, you can skip filling up those 17 pages.


----------



## muco14

Just the got mail from my CO granting me and my Family Visa 
Bit excited about the whole thing but wanted to share this news with people on the forum.
A big thanks to all those who chipped in with their invaluable suggestions during the whole process.
With out your help and guidance this would not have been possible.


----------



## roze

muco14 said:


> Just the got mail from my CO granting me and my Family Visa
> Bit excited about the whole thing but wanted to share this news with people on the forum.
> A big thanks to all those who chipped in with their invaluable suggestions during the whole process.
> With out your help and guidance this would not have been possible.


Congratulation


----------



## roze

muco14 said:


> Just the got mail from my CO granting me and my Family Visa
> Bit excited about the whole thing but wanted to share this news with people on the forum.
> A big thanks to all those who chipped in with their invaluable suggestions during the whole process.
> With out your help and guidance this would not have been possible.


Whats you Visa SUbclass and date of lodging the visa?


----------



## huzefa85

muco14 said:


> Just the got mail from my CO granting me and my Family Visa
> Bit excited about the whole thing but wanted to share this news with people on the forum.
> A big thanks to all those who chipped in with their invaluable suggestions during the whole process.
> With out your help and guidance this would not have been possible.


Congrats muco 
Please share your timelines, so that it helps other users also on the forum.


----------



## Santhosh.15

muco14 said:


> Just the got mail from my CO granting me and my Family Visa
> Bit excited about the whole thing but wanted to share this news with people on the forum.
> A big thanks to all those who chipped in with their invaluable suggestions during the whole process.
> With out your help and guidance this would not have been possible.


Wowwww....Great news buddy. Congratulations. Enjoy your moment and Good luck.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Sandy J

muco14 said:


> Just the got mail from my CO granting me and my Family Visa
> Bit excited about the whole thing but wanted to share this news with people on the forum.
> A big thanks to all those who chipped in with their invaluable suggestions during the whole process.
> With out your help and guidance this would not have been possible.


Congrats, Enjoy the moment.


----------



## arunan

arunan said:


> Thanks . but not sure what address to provide as I do not remember. Also to Ireland it was 15 days visit and stayed in a bed and breakfast place but not able to recollect any of the addresses and this is mandatory to fill. Please suggest what to do in this case


Seniors please help what to fill in the address as I do not remember the addresses of the places where I stayed to fill the previous countries of residence!!


----------



## muco14

Visa : 189
Invite: 24/3/2014
Co allocation: 22/4/2014
Visa Grant: 15/5/2014

It probably helped that I had my PCC, AFP and US police check done prior to lodgement itself.


----------



## Santhosh.15

muco14 said:


> Visa : 189
> Invite: 24/3/2014
> Co allocation: 22/4/2014
> Visa Grant: 15/5/2014
> 
> It probably helped that I had my PCC, AFP and US police check done prior to lodgement itself.


Congrats mate. Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## smartamrit

muco14 said:


> Visa : 189
> Invite: 24/3/2014
> Co allocation: 22/4/2014
> Visa Grant: 15/5/2014
> 
> It probably helped that I had my PCC, AFP and US police check done prior to lodgement itself.


When did you lodge the 189 visa after invitation? Do you remember the date of lodgement?


----------



## greeniearun

Hi all.. I am worried my agent wrongly uploaded my IELTS test report in Language ability - English ---Evidence of Australian Qualifications. Will it create problems ? I'm worried  Should I have to explain to my CO ?


----------



## huzefa85

muco14 said:


> Visa : 189
> Invite: 24/3/2014
> Co allocation: 22/4/2014
> Visa Grant: 15/5/2014
> 
> It probably helped that I had my PCC, AFP and US police check done prior to lodgement itself.


Could you also let us know your visa lodgement date ?


----------



## smartamrit

greeniearun said:


> Hi all.. I am worried my agent wrongly uploaded my IELTS test report in Language ability - English ---Evidence of Australian Qualifications. Will it create problems ? I'm worried  Should I have to explain to my CO ?


Don't worry, it shouldn't create any problems..


----------



## sunnyalt

greeniearun said:


> Hi all.. I am worried my agent wrongly uploaded my IELTS test report in Language ability - English ---Evidence of Australian Qualifications. Will it create problems ? I'm worried  Should I have to explain to my CO ?


Well as per my knowledge, if you have provided the correct TRF number and the test date, it shouldn't be a problem. 

If you are still unsure, you can re-upload the same document by putting it into the right category (i.e IELTS).

When a case officer investigates a case, he primarily looks at you EOI. If the information in your EOI matches to the documents attached to your application AND you genuinely deserve point score for IELTS, it shouldn't be a problem.

So don't worry and take a chill pill.


----------



## rockyrambo

radical said:


> Hey rocky, I am in the similar situation as you. I don't want to lodge my application as yet. However, I have created and filled up all the 17 pages and I can see the application status on the home screen as ready to submit. So, it's just sitting there, ready to submit.
> So, I suggest you to create an account from apply visa link on eoi page and fill up the 17 Pages if you want to or just save it and exit out. And use the same account for your health declaration.
> 
> Yes, you can skip filling up those 17 pages.


thanks buddy, but i think we should apply sooner than later to avoid 1st July changes..
once, their coffers get filled w/ dollars, we're safe..!!


----------



## rockyrambo

*Requisition letter for Indian PCC*

Does anyone living overseas obtained a PCC through Indian high commission abroad? The Indian high commission in Singapore is asking for a requisition letter from the concerned embassy.. I will get such a letter only when my CO will be assigned but I want to try applying beforehand..
I spoke to the VFS people and they advised me to go ahead and submit all documents with the online letter (the EOI pdf and the invitation for the visa pdf) to VFS which they will send it to the high commission..It might get approved else I'll have to wait for requisition letter.. They also advised me to try visiting AU embassy in singapore for such a letter.. has anyone tried doing this?


----------



## MilanPS

Guys,

I'm a little concerned, filed my 190 visa application on 15-Mar-2014 and have front-loaded all documents except for PCCs for myself & wife (since I don't have these till date even after 1 month of applications).

Also, I haven't heard back anything from anyone in DIBP till now.

1) Should I be expecting to hear anything from DIBP?
2) Does hearing nothing for long also means that they have checked & verified all uploaded documents including medicals and they're all in-line? and now they're just waiting for me to upload the PCCs? 
3) The status of my application is "In-progress", is it what it should be at this stage?
4) Against all uploaded documents, I see the status as "Received", what does that really mean?

Requesting the insight from veterans ...


----------



## AuzLover

muco14 said:


> Just the got mail from my CO granting me and my Family Visa
> Bit excited about the whole thing but wanted to share this news with people on the forum.
> A big thanks to all those who chipped in with their invaluable suggestions during the whole process.
> With out your help and guidance this would not have been possible.


Congrats muco


----------



## Waqarali20005

MilanPS said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm a little concerned, filed my 190 visa application on 15-Mar-2014 and have front-loaded all documents except for PCCs for myself & wife (since I don't have these till date even after 1 month of applications).
> 
> Also, I haven't heard back anything from anyone in DIBP till now.
> 
> 1) Should I be expecting to hear anything from DIBP?
> 2) Does hearing nothing for long also means that they have checked & verified all uploaded documents including medicals and they're all in-line? and now they're just waiting for me to upload the PCCs?
> 3) The status of my application is "In-progress", is it what it should be at this stage?
> 4) Against all uploaded documents, I see the status as "Received", what does that really mean?
> 
> Requesting the insight from veterans ...


I am also seeking answers for these questions!!!


----------



## melvic90210

Hi Seniors,
I have a query. I am in process of lodging a 189 visa soon. My total visa fees is coming as INR 322800 (including the dependent fee). I am planning to pay it by NEFT. 
My question is, If i pay it using ICICI bank Travel card, will it cost less or will it be more or less the same.
Cheers....


----------



## Santhosh.15

Waqarali20005 said:


> I am also seeking answers for these questions!!!


Me toooooo !!!


----------



## muco14

smartamrit said:


> When did you lodge the 189 visa after invitation? Do you remember the date of lodgement?


It was a week or so after the invitation.


----------



## huzefa85

Is there a way I can track my visa status, without logging into IMMIAccount.
I have applied through an agent, and I do not have access to the IMMIAccount. I have the TRN number for the visa application.


----------



## lovetosmack

melvic90210 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I have a query. I am in process of lodging a 189 visa soon. My total visa fees is coming as INR 322800 (including the dependent fee). I am planning to pay it by NEFT.
> My question is, If i pay it using ICICI bank Travel card, will it cost less or will it be more or less the same.
> Cheers....


Please post your queries here after reading the thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees-37.html


----------



## lovetosmack

huzefa85 said:


> Is there a way I can track my visa status, without logging into IMMIAccount.
> I have applied through an agent, and I do not have access to the IMMIAccount. I have the TRN number for the visa application.


1. Create ImmiAccount for you
2. Click New Application --> Import Application -> Give TRN


----------



## huzefa85

lovetosmack said:


> 1. Create ImmiAccount for you
> 2. Click New Application --> Import Application -> Give TRN


Thanks for the quick reply 

Will this not effect the application at the agent's end ? Or will it import the application only in read-only mode ?
Pardon me for asking silly questions, but i dont want to screw anything up, after reaching such a stage


----------



## ggupta002

If we upload all docs except medical and pcc, will the link to upload rest of these docs still appear in IMMI account ? where would we see that ?


----------



## lovetosmack

huzefa85 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> Will this not effect the application at the agent's end ? Or will it import the application only in read-only mode ?
> Pardon me for asking silly questions, but i dont want to screw anything up, after reaching such a stage


They say it doesn't raise any suspicion to the other person - meaning read-only I guess. I didn't have to do it though, as I did the app myself.


----------



## shishir

rt00021 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on 14th May and paid the fees but I have not received the original acknowledgment email after submitting the visa application. Also, HAP IDs are not available in ImmiAccount. Has anyone else faced this issue? What should I do now? Request your help here as my deadline is approaching and I don't have the acknowledgment email.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> rt00021


Hey rt00021,

Don't worry about the acknowledgement email, it's not a big deal.
For HAP ID you should click on the link saying to organize your medical examination. After clicking the link you will see a page and follow the instructions. You will have your HAP ID and a letter mentioning all of your details. Print out that letter and that's all. All the best


----------



## shishir

ggupta002 said:


> If we upload all docs except medical and pcc, will the link to upload rest of these docs still appear in IMMI account ? where would we see that ?


Yes they will. You should be able to see those links named as something like "Health, evidence of-" and "Character, evidence of-".


----------



## anujmalhotra262

shishir said:


> Hey rt00021,
> 
> Don't worry about the acknowledgement email, it's not a big deal.
> For HAP ID you should click on the link saying to organize your medical examination. After clicking the link you will see a page and follow the instructions. You will have your HAP ID and a letter mentioning all of your details. Print out that letter and that's all. All the best


The receipt and Invoice in your account are sufficient as proof of payment..
Even the status changes for your application after paying the money also your EOI moves to suspended state.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi,

Anyone applying for USA? I have a question regarding medicals.. What is the cost for the medicals and does Insurance covers this medical test? Would appreciate if someone can respond as I need to arrange for medicals and need this information asap


----------



## eyyunni1985

muco14 said:


> Just the got mail from my CO granting me and my Family Visa
> Bit excited about the whole thing but wanted to share this news with people on the forum.
> A big thanks to all those who chipped in with their invaluable suggestions during the whole process.
> With out your help and guidance this would not have been possible.


Congrats,, Very Happy for you...


----------



## lovetosmack

How can we get a status update form DIBP ? I want to check if I have been allocated a CO or not.


----------



## Santhosh.15

lovetosmack said:


> How can we get a status update form DIBP ? I want to check if I have been allocated a CO or not.


Best is to Call them up my friend provided you have completed minimum required number of weeks.


----------



## lovetosmack

Santhosh.15 said:


> Best is to Call them up my friend provided you have completed minimum required number of weeks.


Is there an email address where I can check with them ?

Also, what happens if I contact them before their SLA period ?


----------



## Santhosh.15

lovetosmack said:


> Is there an email address where I can check with them ?
> 
> Also, what happens if I contact them before their SLA period ?


I am not aware about any email address. 

Well you call before timeline, they will politely ask you to wait. A friend from firum called DIBP this morning, he was asked to wait as this is only 8th week (189)

Santhosh


----------



## radical

rockyrambo said:


> thanks buddy, but i think we should apply sooner than later to avoid 1st July changes..
> once, their coffers get filled w/ dollars, we're safe..!!


True. But I was replying to your question about immiAccount.


----------



## sameer7106

Dear members,

if i apply under PRODUCTION MANAGER i.e visa sub class 190, then after getting a grant do i have to work in the same profession for first two years or iam free to work in any profession but have to live in that particular state for 2 years.

Thanks


----------



## ggupta002

shishir said:


> Yes they will. You should be able to see those links named as something like "Health, evidence of-" and "Character, evidence of-".


Thanks Mate


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Hi,

Anyone applying from USA? I have a question regarding medicals.. What is the cost for the medicals and does Insurance covers this medical test? Would appreciate if someone can respond as I need to arrange for medicals and need this information asap


----------



## piyush1132003

sameer7106 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> if i apply under PRODUCTION MANAGER i.e visa sub class 190, then after getting a grant do i have to work in the same profession for first two years or iam free to work in any profession but have to live in that particular state for 2 years.
> 
> Thanks


Free to work in any profession...

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## sudarshan1987

Firstly ,Can we upload color scan of Original documents in PDF format ?

Secondly, can we combine the entire work experience in one single PDF ? ( in my case from three diff company)

Regards
Sudarshan Kamath


----------



## ggupta002

I am really confused regarding the employment details in visa page. Apologies for asking again.

In my current organization, my designation has changed 3 times. 
I updated EOI with the date of effect of all 3 designations i.e. 
XXX role from 2009-10, 
YYY role from 2010-13, and 
ZZZ role from 2013-till date

Now in Employment Section in 17 pages Visa application, should I mention them separately there with their date of effects and then update their job responsibilities ?

Please advise.


----------



## sameer7106

piyush1132003 said:


> Free to work in any profession...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thanks mate


----------



## sunnyboi

Santhosh.15 said:


> Best is to Call them up my friend provided you have completed minimum required number of weeks.


Please don't bother calling them. I had called them up today, since curiosity got the better of me since a lot of them are getting grants and quite a few of them got their CO allocated in the past 2 weeks. chennaiguy had thankfully cautioned me about the 1 hour hold on the call. After wasting precious $5 AUD on the call, the representative told me that I still don't have a CO allocated and she particularly mentioned that trying to call back wouldn't really yield any result. 

Like everyone says, if the CO really needs to communicate with you, they will send an email for the required information. So, stay put and see how you can prepare yourself for the migration. Keep calm and contribute to the forum


----------



## lvonline

sudarshan1987 said:


> Firstly ,Can we upload color scan of Original documents in PDF format ?
> 
> Secondly, can we combine the entire work experience in one single PDF ? ( in my case from three diff company)
> 
> Regards
> Sudarshan Kamath


1)Yes you can.
2) Not at all recommended to put 3 companies in a single pdf when you can upload upto 60 documents. Even I had 3 companies and it took almost 30 pdfs although I clubbed together offer letter, appointment letter, promotion, resignation into 1 pdf for each company. Have another pdf for payslips- 3 pdfs for 3 companies. Another pdf for bank stmt, etc...
Organize your pdfs in such a way that it makes CO job easy.


----------



## Sandy J

ggupta002 said:


> I am really confused regarding the employment details in visa page. Apologies for asking again.
> 
> In my current organization, my designation has changed 3 times.
> I updated EOI with the date of effect of all 3 designations i.e.
> XXX role from 2009-10,
> YYY role from 2010-13, and
> ZZZ role from 2013-till date
> 
> Now in Employment Section in 17 pages Visa application, should I mention them separately there with their date of effects and then update their job responsibilities ?
> 
> Please advise.


The answer is yes, fill exactly the way you filled in Eoi and mark them as relevant or not relevant depending on the points you want to claim as you did in eoi.


----------



## sudarshan1987

lvonline said:


> 1)Yes you can.
> 2) Not at all recommended to put 3 companies in a single pdf when you can upload upto 60 documents. Even I had 3 companies and it took almost 30 pdfs although I clubbed together offer letter, appointment letter, promotion, resignation into 1 pdf for each company. Have another pdf for payslips- 3 pdfs for 3 companies. Another pdf for bank stmt, etc...
> Organize your pdfs in such a way that it makes CO job easy.


Ok. but When I go to upload the docs, under the category oversea work claims, there is an option called employment contract. If I upload upload my present company work contract, will I be able to upload my previous two companies work contract under same category ? Wont it over ride the previously uploaded document under the same category (that is my present company contract). The same applies to pay slip as well.

And also, under which category should I upload bank statement ?


----------



## muco14

sudarshan1987 said:


> Firstly ,Can we upload color scan of Original documents in PDF format ?
> 
> Secondly, can we combine the entire work experience in one single PDF ? ( in my case from three diff company)
> 
> Regards
> Sudarshan Kamath


Yes and Yes for both.
I did the same


----------



## shishir

sudarshan1987 said:


> Ok. but When I go to upload the docs, under the category oversea work claims, there is an option called employment contract. If I upload upload my present company work contract, will I be able to upload my previous two companies work contract under same category ? Wont it over ride the previously uploaded document under the same category (that is my present company contract). The same applies to pay slip as well.
> 
> And also, under which category should I upload bank statement ?


No, it will not override.You can upload as many files as you want under the same category.

For bank statement, I think the option "Bank Statement-Business" is the one, but I'm not sure since I haven't submitted any bank statement. However, If you become confused regarding any option you can use "Other-specify" option and write the name of the document at the space of Description.


----------



## shishir

Hey Guys,
I have an issue. The office address of my first employer has been changed and I want to inform DIBP about this change in address. I have seen a form to mention any changes regarding address. But, it seemed to be used for any change in my personal address. What is the proper way to inform this change of address???


----------



## santhossh

Hi Friends ,

This is to share with you folks that I got my 189 PR VISA GRANT today.

My timelines and details as below.

Subclass: 189
ANZCO Role: Analyst Programmer
EOI date : 24 March 2014
Visa Lodged date : 24 March 2014
CO ALLOCATION: 30 APRIL 2014 - TEAM 8 - Adelaide
PCC and FORM 80 - 1 MAY 2014
Medicals results uploaded to DIBP : 12 May 2014
VISA GRANT LETTER : 15 MAY 2014.


I would like to thank all who have helped me through this journey by clearing my queries and enabling me to achieve a grant at last.

Thanks to members of EOI SUBMITTED CLUB group and 189 & 190 Visa Applicants group especially. Really helpful.

All the best for those who are expecting a grant !!!!

Regards
Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15

santhossh said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> This is to share with you folks that I got my 189 PR VISA GRANT today.
> 
> My timelines and details as below.
> 
> Subclass: 189
> ANZCO Role: Analyst Programmer
> EOI date : 24 March 2014
> Visa Lodged date : 24 March 2014
> CO ALLOCATION: 30 APRIL 2014 - TEAM 8 - Adelaide
> PCC and FORM 80 - 1 MAY 2014
> Medicals results uploaded to DIBP : 12 May 2014
> VISA GRANT LETTER : 15 MAY 2014.
> 
> I would like to thank all who have helped me through this journey by clearing my queries and enabling me to achieve a grant at last.
> 
> Thanks to members of EOI SUBMITTED CLUB group and 189 & 190 Visa Applicants group especially. Really helpful.
> 
> All the best for those who are expecting a grant !!!!
> 
> Regards
> Santhosh


Happy to see Grant for someone of Same Name.

Congrats Santhosh. Good luck mate.

Santhosh


----------



## arvindramana

*PCC issues*

Hi Guys, need some info as I am in a soup here.
Applied for the Singapore PCC ( called COC) for me and my wife. My wife has been in Singapore since 2010 - 2012 , went back to India for a month and is back in Singapore since then. However this one month break is considered to be unaccounted in Singapore and they are providing PCC only for either of the two periods. Since 2010 - 2012 was longer I had to opt for it.
But if my CO asks for PCC for the current period , what do I do :frusty::frusty:


----------



## ggupta002

Sandy J said:


> The answer is yes, fill exactly the way you filled in Eoi and mark them as relevant or not relevant depending on the points you want to claim as you did in eoi.


Thanks for reply Mate. Thing is that there was only change in designation, while most of the roles and responsibilities were same, though with some little extra work.


----------



## lvonline

For the sake of all those who are toiling hard for documents list and ways to organize their documents, I have prepared an excel sheet that contains the typical documents one is expected to upload. This may be used as a template based on which you can scan documents, merge documents and upload them.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuGmcOrOgt_xdEVuVGswUG8wek1xbkxBcFNfWExxM1E&usp=sharing

Please let me know if there are any changes to be made or if you are unable to access. And make no assumption about me based on the spreadsheet as I have made few changes to hide my identity 

Wishing you all the best!!

Regards,
LV


----------



## arunan

I have two more questions. Seniors please help.
1) Docs like ACS assessment and few bank statements are already colored and in PDF format.Do we still need to scan them as well? These PDFs can directly be uploaded right?
2) The qualification section let's you enter only highest qualification. But when providing the marks sheet do we need to upload tenth and twelth marks sheet as well ?
Thanks


----------



## Arunvas

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone applying from USA? I have a question regarding medicals.. What is the cost for the medicals and does Insurance covers this medical test? Would appreciate if someone can respond as I need to arrange for medicals and need this information asap


Hey Anuj, The cost varies for each medical centers - $250 to $400 for adults and $60 to $100 for children from east to west! You may need to call your nearest DIBP approved medical centers directly and check!

No, Insurance will NOT cover the costs!


----------



## visitkangaroos

santhossh said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> This is to share with you folks that I got my 189 PR VISA GRANT today.
> 
> My timelines and details as below.
> 
> Subclass: 189
> ANZCO Role: Analyst Programmer
> EOI date : 24 March 2014
> Visa Lodged date : 24 March 2014
> CO ALLOCATION: 30 APRIL 2014 - TEAM 8 - Adelaide
> PCC and FORM 80 - 1 MAY 2014
> Medicals results uploaded to DIBP : 12 May 2014
> VISA GRANT LETTER : 15 MAY 2014.
> 
> 
> I would like to thank all who have helped me through this journey by clearing my queries and enabling me to achieve a grant at last.
> 
> Thanks to members of EOI SUBMITTED CLUB group and 189 & 190 Visa Applicants group especially. Really helpful.
> 
> All the best for those who are expecting a grant !!!!
> 
> Regards
> Santhosh


Congrats Santosh. My CO is also from the same team. Can you please share your CO's initials.


----------



## bhupen008

visitkangaroos said:


> Congrats Santosh. My CO is also from the same team. Can you please share your CO's initials.


Hi ,
Congrats ! . How many points u had ? 
Is there any chance to apply with 60 points ? 

Thanks 
Bhupen


----------



## maq_qatar

bhupen008 said:


> Hi ,
> Congrats ! . How many points u had ?
> Is there any chance to apply with 60 points ?
> 
> Thanks
> Bhupen


If you have 60 point you can submit EOI for 189.


----------



## maq_qatar

arunan said:


> I have two more questions. Seniors please help.
> 1) Docs like ACS assessment and few bank statements are already colored and in PDF format.Do we still need to scan them as well? These PDFs can directly be uploaded right?
> 2) The qualification section let's you enter only highest qualification. But when providing the marks sheet do we need to upload tenth and twelth marks sheet as well ?
> Thanks



1- No need, just upload the same pdf.

2-Attach both marksheet and certificate, but if you attach only certificate for 10 and 12 that is also ok.


----------



## bhupen008

maq_qatar said:


> If you have 60 point you can submit EOI for 189.


Thanks !


----------



## maq_qatar

santhossh said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> This is to share with you folks that I got my 189 PR VISA GRANT today.
> 
> My timelines and details as below.
> 
> Subclass: 189
> ANZCO Role: Analyst Programmer
> EOI date : 24 March 2014
> Visa Lodged date : 24 March 2014
> CO ALLOCATION: 30 APRIL 2014 - TEAM 8 - Adelaide
> PCC and FORM 80 - 1 MAY 2014
> Medicals results uploaded to DIBP : 12 May 2014
> VISA GRANT LETTER : 15 MAY 2014.
> 
> 
> I would like to thank all who have helped me through this journey by clearing my queries and enabling me to achieve a grant at last.
> 
> Thanks to members of EOI SUBMITTED CLUB group and 189 & 190 Visa Applicants group especially. Really helpful.
> 
> All the best for those who are expecting a grant !!!!
> 
> Regards
> Santhosh


Thats a very good news,Congra8s santosh :hug:.


----------



## anujmalhotra262

Arunvas said:


> Hey Anuj, The cost varies for each medical centers - $250 to $400 for adults and $60 to $100 for children from east to west! You may need to call your nearest DIBP approved medical centers directly and check!
> 
> No, Insurance will NOT cover the costs!



Thanks for the Info... On which stage are you currently and are you also in US?


----------



## Arunvas

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Thanks for the Info... On which stage are you currently and are you also in US?


I'm awaiting CO's email! Yes, I live in the USA!


----------



## chiku2006

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> I know, its sounds a stupid question but still daring to ask
> 
> So,
> 
> When CO is assigned to someone, What are the initial documents he asks for (besides form 80)?
> 
> Anyone with a clue?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It varies from one case to the another but it has been observed that normally a CO will ask for a form 80 and medicals if they are not completed and uploaded.


----------



## arunan

maq_qatar said:


> 1- No need, just upload the same pdf.
> 
> 2-Attach both marksheet and certificate, but if you attach only certificate for 10 and 12 that is also ok.


Thank you.For 10 & 12 we get only marks sheet no certificate as such. Hope I can upload marks sheet alone .


----------



## bond_bhai

I have a question, I have submitted stat declarations for ACS processing. It was assessed positive. Now, I have Seen a few "posts" where the CO has requested for detailed references from employer on company letter head! Would they still ask for such document after I upload the stat declarations? I mean, we provide stat dec bcos we cannot get reference on the company letterhead! What should we do in this case?


----------



## greeniearun

Hi All, I'm aware that once you upload a doc in DIBP application the status will change from 'Recommended' to 'Required' and after sometime to 'Received' .

But I uploaded few documents yesterday and it still shows 'Required'. Any idea wha'ts the maximum time it would require to change to 'Received' ?

Thanks...


----------



## superm

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Hi Chiku2006!
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Actually,
> I got my +ve ACS response yesterday
> 
> Now, if I submit an EOI before May 26th, I hope, I will get the invite right away, since I can claim 65 points.
> 
> Now, say if I get the invite on May 26th and apply right away, CO will be assigned within a month, say around June 26th, he will give me only 28 days for pcc, med and IELTS of my wife (which means before July 24th), right?
> 
> All was fine if I was in Pakistan, but the issue is I am in Japan till First week of August. So, there is no way, I can produce these docs before early september
> 
> Now, can you or any other expert on this forum can guide me plz?
> 
> :sorry: for the long post.


Hi there - If you want to delay the process : I believe you have 2 months after getting the invite to apply for Visa. 
So get the invite and then apply towards end of 2nd month.
then start getting documents. 
You will then have 1-2 months before CO is assigned + days he gives to get the docs.. and if you can prove that you are in process of getting docs CO waits for that.
Also - there's another option besides from your wife giving IELTS - she can provide university certificate saying that her course was in English medium (if it was)..


----------



## manmvk

santhossh said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> This is to share with you folks that I got my 189 PR VISA GRANT today.
> 
> All the best for those who are expecting a grant !!!!
> 
> Regards
> Santhosh


Congratulation Santhosh!!!

My co also from Team 8 Adelaide. May I know your co initials. My co is EV and he seems to be tough guy who is asking for payslips & Bank statement as evidence for work experience which I have not claimed the points.

All the very best to you and your family...

Cheers


----------



## greeniearun

Hi All, Once you upload a doc in DIBP application the status will change from 'Recommended' to 'Required' and after sometime to 'Received' . But I uploaded few documents yesterday and it still shows 'Required'. Any idea wha'ts the maximum time it would require to change to 'Received' ?

And moreover the CO is again asking for the same documents I have uploaded earlier. Is it because there is something wrong with the document or the status of that particular document didn't turn to 'Received' from 'Required'

Please help....

Thanks all...


----------



## manmvk

greeniearun said:


> Hi All, Once you upload a doc in DIBP application the status will change from 'Recommended' to 'Required' and after sometime to 'Received' . But I uploaded few documents yesterday and it still shows 'Required'. Any idea wha'ts the maximum time it would require to change to 'Received' ?
> 
> And moreover the CO is again asking for the same documents I have uploaded earlier. Is it because there is something wrong with the document or the status of that particular document didn't turn to 'Received' from 'Required'
> 
> Please help....
> 
> Thanks all...


Hi,

Normally it takes 5-7 days to change the status to 'Received'.

In my case the co's mail states;

_To provide additional documents to GSM Adelaide please attach the documents online via
link Attach documents to an online application.
In the event of an error with the online link, please email the documents as scanned
attachments to the co's mail id.
GSM Adelaide accepts scanned copies. If possible, please provide colour scanned copies
of original documents. If you are unable to colour scan documents, please ensure that the
documents you scan are certified copies. If you send us a scan of the original document,
we can accept PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file formats, although we prefer that it be in PDF
format._ 

Cheers


----------



## bond_bhai

bond_bhai said:


> I have a question, I have submitted stat declarations for ACS processing. It was assessed positive. Now, I have Seen a few "posts" where the CO has requested for detailed references from employer on company letter head! Would they still ask for such document after I upload the stat declarations? I mean, we provide stat dec bcos we cannot get reference on the company letterhead! What should we do in this case?


Anything guys? Any comments?


----------



## RDKalra

manmvk said:


> Congratulation Santhosh!!!
> 
> My co also from Team 8 Adelaide. May I know your co initials. My co is EV and he seems to be tough guy who is asking for payslips & Bank statement as evidence for work experience which I have not claimed the points.
> 
> All the very best to you and your family...
> 
> Cheers


Hello, My CO is also from team8 and seems to be asking for almost same set of documents again. I have submitted the documents, hopefully there are no more queries..


----------



## manmvk

bond_bhai said:


> I have a question, I have submitted stat declarations for ACS processing. It was assessed positive. Now, I have Seen a few "posts" where the CO has requested for detailed references from employer on company letter head! Would they still ask for such document after I upload the stat declarations? I mean, we provide stat dec bcos we cannot get reference on the company letterhead! What should we do in this case?


Hi,
Since I do not have all sets of documents which my co asked, my agent is going to submit 'Statutory Declaration' along with whatever documents I got. My Agent says they will not ask any further documents if we submit the 'Statutory Declaration'.

Cheers


----------



## Arunvas

manmvk said:


> Congratulation Santhosh!!!
> 
> My co also from Team 8 Adelaide. May I know your co initials. My co is EV and he seems to be tough guy who is asking for payslips & Bank statement as evidence for work experience which I have not claimed the points.
> 
> All the very best to you and your family...
> 
> Cheers


Man, really CO asks for proofs for the unclaimed experience? Helllllllllll how do you manage?


----------



## jre05

Arunvas said:


> Man, really CO asks for proofs for the unclaimed experience? Helllllllllll how do you manage?


There is no clause that says no need of proof for non-claimed experience, I am afraid.

It is no surprise, some people are asked for it on a random basis, perhaps to satisfy CO that all are genuine (Doesn't mean your documents which you submitted are fake, but sometime CO ask for everything to process it further).

Say, in my case, CO asked me nothing and it was a direct grant for me, but I provided all document proofs even for unclaimed experience, right from day one of my employment. It made me get my grant within 50 days.

All the best.


----------



## smartamrit

Got my grant today. Below are my timeline for mobile users:

Software Engineer-261313 
ACS +ve 18/11/2013 
IELTS (9, 8.5, 7, 7) 07/12/13 
EOI 23/12/2013 (60 points) 
Invitation 14 April 2014 
Application Submitted 15 April 2014 
Medicals : 29 April 2014 
Direct Grant : 16/05/2014


----------



## Leb

smartamrit said:


> Got my grant today. Below are my timeline for mobile users:
> 
> Software Engineer-261313
> ACS +ve 18/11/2013
> IELTS (9, 8.5, 7, 7) 07/12/13
> EOI 23/12/2013 (60 points)
> Invitation 14 April 2014
> Application Submitted 15 April 2014
> Medicals : 29 April 2014
> Direct Grant : 16/05/2014


Congratulations....


----------



## chiku2006

smartamrit said:


> Got my grant today. Below are my timeline for mobile users:
> 
> Software Engineer-261313
> ACS +ve 18/11/2013
> IELTS (9, 8.5, 7, 7) 07/12/13
> EOI 23/12/2013 (60 points)
> Invitation 14 April 2014
> Application Submitted 15 April 2014
> Medicals : 29 April 2014
> Direct Grant : 16/05/2014


Wow this was pretty fast, it seems you are an on shore applicant.


----------



## RDKalra

smartamrit said:


> Got my grant today. Below are my timeline for mobile users:
> 
> Software Engineer-261313
> ACS +ve 18/11/2013
> IELTS (9, 8.5, 7, 7) 07/12/13
> EOI 23/12/2013 (60 points)
> Invitation 14 April 2014
> Application Submitted 15 April 2014
> Medicals : 29 April 2014
> Direct Grant : 16/05/2014


Congratulations!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

smartamrit said:


> Got my grant today. Below are my timeline for mobile users:
> 
> Software Engineer-261313
> ACS +ve 18/11/2013
> IELTS (9, 8.5, 7, 7) 07/12/13
> EOI 23/12/2013 (60 points)
> Invitation 14 April 2014
> Application Submitted 15 April 2014
> Medicals : 29 April 2014
> Direct Grant : 16/05/2014


Blessings of God coupled with 189 means Faster Grant !!! 

Congratulations my friend !! 

Santhosh


----------



## SAMD_Oz

rockyrambo said:


> Does anyone living overseas obtained a PCC through Indian high commission abroad? The Indian high commission in Singapore is asking for a requisition letter from the concerned embassy.. I will get such a letter only when my CO will be assigned but I want to try applying beforehand..
> I spoke to the VFS people and they advised me to go ahead and submit all documents with the online letter (the EOI pdf and the invitation for the visa pdf) to VFS which they will send it to the high commission..It might get approved else I'll have to wait for requisition letter.. They also advised me to try visiting AU embassy in singapore for such a letter.. has anyone tried doing this?


That is all you have to submit... No need of a separate requisition letter like Singapore. I did the same and got the PCC.

Good luck!


----------



## Hunter85

guys I have 1 question
I have submitted my PCC and currently waiting for CO or direct grant. My question is : 

I submitted PCC from Turkey, Cyprus, Romania and Czech Republic, ofcourse the PCCs are all in local language. I also translated all of them to english. For each PCC I have created a separate PDF document which contains original PCC and translation but the translators signature and stamp is on the back of the documents so I added them as 3rd page in the PDF document. 

I am a little concerned because in this technique I used I would have put any document as the third page so It can be miss used. I am an honest person and I am not doing any kind of forgery but how will the CO will know that??

When you are submitting your PCC how did you do it?


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hunter85 said:


> guys I have 1 question
> I have submitted my PCC and currently waiting for CO or direct grant. My question is :
> 
> I submitted PCC from Turkey, Cyprus, Romania and Czech Republic, ofcourse the PCCs are all in local language. I also translated all of them to english. For each PCC I have created a separate PDF document which contains original PCC and translation but the translators signature and stamp is on the back of the documents so I added them as 3rd page in the PDF document.
> 
> I am a little concerned because in this technique I used I would have put any document as the third page so It can be miss used. I am an honest person and I am not doing any kind of forgery but how will the CO will know that??
> 
> When you are submitting your PCC how did you do it?


Do not worry my friend. They see cases like these day in day out. Thats thier job.

If they have any queries, they will get back to you. Expect your grant soon.

Good luck


----------



## PPPPPP

smartamrit said:


> Got my grant today. Below are my timeline for mobile users:
> 
> Software Engineer-261313
> ACS +ve 18/11/2013
> IELTS (9, 8.5, 7, 7) 07/12/13
> EOI 23/12/2013 (60 points)
> Invitation 14 April 2014
> Application Submitted 15 April 2014
> Medicals : 29 April 2014
> Direct Grant : 16/05/2014



Congrats


----------



## lovetosmack

bond_bhai said:


> I have a question, I have submitted stat declarations for ACS processing. It was assessed positive. Now, I have Seen a few "posts" where the CO has requested for detailed references from employer on company letter head! Would they still ask for such document after I upload the stat declarations? I mean, we provide stat dec bcos we cannot get reference on the company letterhead! What should we do in this case?


Wait !!!


----------



## PPPPPP

Hi all today I got co allocation 16.5.2014 from T04 adelaide BM initial


----------



## lovetosmack

greeniearun said:


> Hi All, Once you upload a doc in DIBP application the status will change from 'Recommended' to 'Required' and after sometime to 'Received' . But I uploaded few documents yesterday and it still shows 'Required'. Any idea wha'ts the maximum time it would require to change to 'Received' ?
> 
> And moreover the CO is again asking for the same documents I have uploaded earlier. Is it because there is something wrong with the document or the status of that particular document didn't turn to 'Received' from 'Required'
> 
> Please help....
> 
> Thanks all...


Is the CO asking for the same set of documents or MORE EVIDENCE. There is a difference.

It doesn't make any sense for anyone to ask for the same set of docs again and again. When they ask you, I guess it means that the existing documentation you have provided is NOT acting as sufficient proof and they are looking for more CONVINCING evidence. I suggest you not to keep RE-UPLOADING the same set over again unless there is anything significantly different.

If you can let us know what category documents they have asked for and what did you submit Seniors can suggest what other strong evidence can be submitted.


----------



## Santhosh.15

PPPPPP said:


> Hi all today I got co allocation 16.5.2014 from T04 adelaide BM initial


Congrats my friend. Can you please write timelines for the benefit of members on phone unable to see signature.

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## lovetosmack

RDKalra said:


> Hello, My CO is also from team8 and seems to be asking for almost same set of documents again. I have submitted the documents, hopefully there are no more queries..


Is the CO asking for the same set of documents or MORE EVIDENCE. There is a difference.

It doesn't make any sense for anyone to ask for the same set of docs again and again. When they ask you, I guess it means that the existing documentation you have provided is NOT acting as sufficient proof and they are looking for more CONVINCING evidence. I suggest you not to keep RE-UPLOADING the same set over again unless there is anything significantly different.

If you can let us know what category documents they have asked for and what did you submit Seniors can suggest what other strong evidence can be submitted.


----------



## Waqarali20005

smartamrit said:


> Got my grant today. Below are my timeline for mobile users:
> 
> Software Engineer-261313
> ACS +ve 18/11/2013
> IELTS (9, 8.5, 7, 7) 07/12/13
> EOI 23/12/2013 (60 points)
> Invitation 14 April 2014
> Application Submitted 15 April 2014
> Medicals : 29 April 2014
> Direct Grant : 16/05/2014


Congrats Bro!!


----------



## computerian

*any one changed passport details after granted?*

Dear all,

Recently I got direct grant from adelaide gsm team2. I need to contact CO to change the passport details as I got new passport now. I got email from _[email protected]_. Is this the email of the CO? or this is common email for team 2? Intials of CO is not on this email address. confused how to contact CO. Anyone who got CO allocated, plz help me to identify this email address...Also email says, dont respond to this email address.


----------



## huzefa85

smartamrit said:


> Got my grant today. Below are my timeline for mobile users:
> 
> Software Engineer-261313
> ACS +ve 18/11/2013
> IELTS (9, 8.5, 7, 7) 07/12/13
> EOI 23/12/2013 (60 points)
> Invitation 14 April 2014
> Application Submitted 15 April 2014
> Medicals : 29 April 2014
> Direct Grant : 16/05/2014


Wow, congrats bro. 
grant in 31 days, that is the fastest i have seen on the forum 
Are you onshore applicant ?


----------



## PPPPPP

Santhosh.15 said:


> Congrats my friend. Can you please write timelines for the benefit of members on phone unable to see signature.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Santhosh


Thank u

Code: 261312
ACS Sub:27.5.13
ACS Res:29.8.13
EOI Lodged:04.09.13
Invite:24.03.14
Visa Lodged:03.04.2014
PCC:16.4.2014
Medicals: next week to chennai
CO:16.5.2014/BM-Team 4 Adelaide
Grant :?

Regards
Priya


----------



## shishir

The office address of my first employer has been changed and I don't have my CO yet. If I want to provide the new changed address of my previous employer, how can I do that???

Please halp me.


----------



## Santhosh.15

PPPPPP said:


> Thank u
> 
> Code: 261312
> ACS Sub:27.5.13
> ACS Res:29.8.13
> EOI Lodged:04.09.13
> Invite:24.03.14
> Visa Lodged:03.04.2014
> PCC:16.4.2014
> Medicals: next week to chennai
> CO:16.5.2014/BM-Team 4 Adelaide
> Grant :?
> 
> Regards
> Priya


Oh Namma Singaara Chennai.

Appolo Greams road is a nice place, is your appointment at 10 ??


----------



## arung001

computerian said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Recently I got direct grant from adelaide gsm team2. I need to contact CO to change the passport details as I got new passport now. I got email from _[email protected]_. Is this the email of the CO? or this is common email for team 2? Intials of CO is not on this email address. confused how to contact CO. Anyone who got CO allocated, plz help me to identify this email address...Also email says, dont respond to this email address.


Yes, That is the email ID of the team. But, dont worry. Email them, they will usually respond within 7 days.

Cheers


----------



## ggupta002

For Black and White docs, apart from Notary stamp, do we also need to get additional stamp as per attached file.


----------



## passi84

Hi All,

My medicals have been uploaded by hospital guys today, could anyone please estimate how much time will it take for the grant 

Thanks.


----------



## arunan

In the visa status after paying the fees will it change to "submitted" or "In progress" ? Currently mine shows as incomplete as I have not paid the fees yet. The docs can be uploaded in which status ? Immediately after paying fess will it let me upload docs ?
Can I upload the form 80 along with PCC ? Please suggest.


----------



## lovetosmack

arunan said:


> In the visa status after paying the fees will it change to "submitted" or "In progress" ? Currently mine shows as incomplete as I have not paid the fees yet. The docs can be uploaded in which status ? Immediately after paying fess will it let me upload docs ?
> Can I upload the form 80 along with PCC ? Please suggest.


Yes. Yes. And Yes. All my 'Yes's start working only after paying the visa fees. :wave:


----------



## happysingh150

tell me how can i check status my e visa file ..i have only file no. ..i checked it but it gives error again and again..tell me please how can i check status ?


----------



## smartamrit

huzefa85 said:


> Wow, congrats bro.
> grant in 31 days, that is the fastest i have seen on the forum
> Are you onshore applicant ?


Yes, onshore


----------



## Waqarali20005

happysingh150 said:


> tell me how can i check status my e visa file ..i have only file no. ..i checked it but it gives error again and again..tell me please how can i check status ?


create immi account first, then click on import visa application and fill in the required information!


----------



## kyoizanag

I am onshore as well. I was hoping a speedy grant but there isn't medical link on the application page therefore I have to wait for the CO.


----------



## Santhosh.15

ggupta002 said:


> For Black and White docs, apart from Notary stamp, do we also need to get additional stamp as per attached file.


Not required my friend.

Santhosh


----------



## Donavan

Hey Guys

I decided 27th January 2014 to move to Perth to join my family there. 

I started getting my documents together and this is my time lie to date below;

27 January 2014: Started Getting Documents together
24 February 2014: Submitted my documents to CPA Australia for my skills Assessment
8 March 2014: IELTS Test
24 March 2014: IELTS Results
14 April 2014: Got back my Positive skills Assessment from CPA Australia
18 April 2014: Submitted my Expression of Interest
11 May 2014: Received my Invite
12 May 2014: Completed the VISA application for my 189 and Paid the fee
12 May 2014: Uploaded all required Documents

Documents Uploaded
National Identity Book
Passport and all pages of passport
Unabridged Birth Certificate
Unabridged Marriage Certificate
IELTS Results
CPA Skill Assessment for Migration
CPA Skilled Employment assessment for Migration
Bachelor of Accounting Science Degree Certificate and Academic record
Honors Bachelor of Accounting Science Degree Certificate and Academic record
Employment letters from all my previous employers
Employment letter from current employer
Latest Payslip from current employer
Employment contract from current employer
Downloaded and completed for 80.

14 May 2014: Received and uploaded Police Clearance Certificate

Going forward

Downloaded and arranged my medicals
20 May 2014 I have my medicals

Now for my questions:

1.) Did I miss anything?
2.) When will I hear anything from IMMI?
3.) When will a CO be allocated to me and how will I know if this is done?
4.) Lastly, I have submitted all the documents but still it indicated I must upload the documents, why?

Regards

Donavan


----------



## PPPPPP

Santhosh.15 said:


> Oh Namma Singaara Chennai.
> 
> Appolo Greams road is a nice place, is your appointment at 10 ??


Still I have not called them I have an urgent work so after tuesday I think I can call them and book
an appt. I also want to reserve the train.


----------



## ggupta002

Santhosh.15 said:


> Not required my friend.
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks for confirmation


----------



## Santhosh.15

PPPPPP said:


> Still I have not called them I have an urgent work so after tuesday I think I can call them and book
> an appt. I also want to reserve the train.


Oh ok. Good luck buddy.

Santhosh


----------



## happysingh150

Waqarali20005 said:


> create immi account first, then click on import visa application and fill in the required information!


you have your immi account ?


----------



## shishir

shishir said:


> The office address of my first employer has been changed and I don't have my CO yet. If I want to provide the new changed address of my previous employer, how can I do that???
> 
> Please halp me.


Somebody, please help me..........


----------



## Santhosh.15

shishir said:


> Somebody, please help me..........


You can wait till CO is assigned. They will contact you if required and you can clarify on this point then.


----------



## greeniearun

lovetosmack said:


> Is the CO asking for the same set of documents or MORE EVIDENCE. There is a difference.
> 
> It doesn't make any sense for anyone to ask for the same set of docs again and again. When they ask you, I guess it means that the existing documentation you have provided is NOT acting as sufficient proof and they are looking for more CONVINCING evidence. I suggest you not to keep RE-UPLOADING the same set over again unless there is anything significantly different.
> 
> If you can let us know what category documents they have asked for and what did you submit Seniors can suggest what other strong evidence can be submitted.


Hi Lovetosmack... See they asked for me and my dependent's Overseas police clearance... We are from India and we already uploaded.. I suppose both the document's status in the system was still 'Required' in the system ( I just uploaded these docs 1 day previous to my CO allocation). I uploaded these documents yesterday and still the status are required... I suppose the status should change to 'Received' atleast within a day.. but in my case it's not yet...

All, any thoughts on this ? 

Thanks.. greenie


----------



## manmvk

passi84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My medicals have been uploaded by hospital guys today, could anyone please estimate how much time will it take for the grant
> 
> Thanks.


You will get your grant by end of next week...All the very best Buddy..


----------



## romil10984

HI all,

At the time of filing ACS my total experience is 6 years. I got my ACS result in June 2013. That time rules got changed for ACS and they deducted 2 years from my experience.
So now i can claim only 5 points for my experience. 

However, i will be completing 7 years of experience in Aug 2014.

So my Question is :

If i want to claim 10 points for my experience. do i need to go with ACS assessment again. or the same report will work.

I request senior expat to resolve my query.


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi

I went to ICICI bank today, and I was told that for buying a travel card I need air tickets and visa. Instead they told me to get a prepaid card by getting a FD. 85 % of the FD amount will be loaded to the prepaid card. 

Cheers
Dev


----------



## caaustralia

manmvk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you are right and I asked my agent to mail my CO regarding the same. Hope to get CO's reply on Monday. Will update here.
> 
> Tks


Hi manmvk,

Any updates on the issue ?

Regards,
caaustralia


----------



## jaideepf1407

Hi Gents,
Whilst compiling my papers to upload realised that I had not entered my Higher Secondary Details,I think there was no option either.
Can I just upload my HSS certificates.Will this be OK.
Thanks

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May


----------



## jaideepf1407

Had not entered them in my EVisa form during Lodgement.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May


----------



## maq_qatar

greeniearun said:


> Hi Lovetosmack... See they asked for me and my dependent's Overseas police clearance... We are from India and we already uploaded.. I suppose both the document's status in the system was still 'Required' in the system ( I just uploaded these docs 1 day previous to my CO allocation). I uploaded these documents yesterday and still the status are required... I suppose the status should change to 'Received' atleast within a day.. but in my case it's not yet...
> 
> All, any thoughts on this ?
> 
> Thanks.. greenie


For me its changed after 2 days as received

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## koleth

Hi Seniors,
I am applying for Visa.
I have created a Immi Account and put all the information about me, my wife and daughter after completing 17 pages it ask me to Click on "Submit Now", what is the next screen if i click on it?


I haven't clicked on "Submit Now"as My Travel Card is not ready to make the payment.
is the next screen is for making payment or to upload our "supporting Documents" for which we have claimed points?
After making payment when will i get the acknowledgment? is it immediate or will it take time to get it.
Without getting the acknowledgment can i upload my "Supporting Documents"? or is it after getting the acknowledgment?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kyoizanag

koleth said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I am applying for Visa.
> I have created a Immi Account and put all the information about me, my wife and daughter after completing 17 pages it ask me to Click on "Submit Now", what is the next screen if i click on it?
> 
> 
> I haven't clicked on "Submit Now"as My Travel Card is not ready to make the payment.
> is the next screen is for making payment or to upload our "supporting Documents" for which we have claimed points?
> After making payment when will i get the acknowledgment? is it immediate or will it take time to get it.
> Without getting the acknowledgment can i upload my "Supporting Documents"? or is it after getting the acknowledgment?
> 
> Thanks in advance


After that, you are going to pay for the application. If your card isn't ready, then save the form for now. You can only start to upload documents after you complete the payment.


----------



## ggupta002

Do we need to upload Affidavit as well along with the other documents, as provided during ACS assessment ?


----------



## Santhosh.15

ggupta002 said:


> Do we need to upload Affidavit as well along with the other documents, as provided during ACS assessment ?


Yes. It is advisable to provide as many evidences as possible.


----------



## hiya_hanan

So, how many people have filed for e-visa, who have been invited on May 12 round of EOI, especially 263111 , basically I would call them my contemporaries. ?


----------



## sudarshan1987

koleth said:


> Hi Seniors,
> I am applying for Visa.
> I have created a Immi Account and put all the information about me, my wife and daughter after completing 17 pages it ask me to Click on "Submit Now", what is the next screen if i click on it?
> 
> 
> I haven't clicked on "Submit Now"as My Travel Card is not ready to make the payment.
> is the next screen is for making payment or to upload our "supporting Documents" for which we have claimed points?
> After making payment when will i get the acknowledgment? is it immediate or will it take time to get it.
> Without getting the acknowledgment can i upload my "Supporting Documents"? or is it after getting the acknowledgment?
> 
> Thanks in advance


1) is the next screen is for making payment or to upload our "supporting Documents" for which we have claimed points?

Its for making payment where you have to enter the card details.


2) After making payment when will i get the acknowledgment? is it immediate or will it take time to get it ?

I got it with in 5 minutes.


3) Without getting the acknowledgment can i upload my "Supporting Documents"? or is it after getting the acknowledgment?

I think you can start soon after making payment but some times their server takes time to update your information. so there may be a time lag between making payment and being able to upload documents.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ggupta002 said:


> Do we need to upload Affidavit as well along with the other documents, as provided during ACS assessment ?


I didn't submit the affidavits. I only uploaded the ACS Assessment Letter and then the Offer, Experience, Promotion letters. Form 16 for all the years, Payslips etc.

I waited for them to ask for Third Party Statutory declaration but they did not ask for anything and gave a Direct Grant.

As it's understood that you would have provided the necessary docs to ACS through which they gave you a positive assessment. I think provide them when it's asked for as they will assess you with the docs you provide, not with something that you don't provide. HR letters, Payslips, Form16, Bank Statements, etc. have more relevance if they want to do the verification.

But then it's a personal choice so it's upto you, what you would like to upload.


----------



## Arunvas

smartamrit said:


> Got my grant today. Below are my timeline for mobile users:
> 
> Software Engineer-261313
> ACS +ve 18/11/2013
> IELTS (9, 8.5, 7, 7) 07/12/13
> EOI 23/12/2013 (60 points)
> Invitation 14 April 2014
> Application Submitted 15 April 2014
> Medicals : 29 April 2014
> Direct Grant : 16/05/2014


Congrats Amrit, that was Super Fast, you are indeed Smart  

Which team was your CO from? Initials?


----------



## Donavan

I have a criminal record for driving under the influence. I only found out today while doing the PCC. 

Is this a problem?

On my visitors visa I said I do not have a record, is this a problem? 

I do not believe my grant will be rejected due to drunk driving, do you?


----------



## gkkumar

smartamrit said:


> Got my grant today. Below are my timeline for mobile users:
> 
> Software Engineer-261313
> ACS +ve 18/11/2013
> IELTS (9, 8.5, 7, 7) 07/12/13
> EOI 23/12/2013 (60 points)
> Invitation 14 April 2014
> Application Submitted 15 April 2014
> Medicals : 29 April 2014
> Direct Grant : 16/05/2014


Congratulations buddy !! :lock1:


----------



## dhawalswamy

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi
> 
> I went to ICICI bank today, and I was told that for buying a travel card I need air tickets and visa. Instead they told me to get a prepaid card by getting a FD. 85 % of the FD amount will be loaded to the prepaid card.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev




you can apply it online from icicibank.com

will be delivered at home in two days and they need only passport copy


----------



## kyoizanag

Donavan said:


> I have a criminal record for driving under the influence. I only found out today while doing the PCC.
> 
> Is this a problem?
> 
> On my visitors visa I said I do not have a record, is this a problem?
> 
> I do not believe my grant will be rejected due to drunk driving, do you?


What PCC is it? Australian PCC or? Is it an infringement notice? Were you fined?


----------



## bond_bhai

Donavan said:


> I have a criminal record for driving under the influence. I only found out today while doing the PCC.
> 
> Is this a problem?
> 
> On my visitors visa I said I do not have a record, is this a problem?
> 
> I do not believe my grant will be rejected due to drunk driving, do you?


I guess its ok if you have DUI offence but you would need to declare it in your application. I am guessing here - You might want to do correct this in your application, probably by filling up some form (Form 1023?).


----------



## HMalhotra

Hi Guys.. 

I lodged the visa application today..


----------



## Santhosh.15

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> ...


----------



## Santhosh.15

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I lodged the visa application today..


Congrats and Welcome to the club buddy.

Santhosh


----------



## kyoizanag

Once I forgot to top up Myki (was considered fare evading)on a Melbourne tram and received infringement notice, then paid the fine. It wasn't on the Australian PCC. People who illegally parked their cars and received infringement notices have clean PCC too.


----------



## Arunvas

kyoizanag said:


> Once I forgot to top up Myki (was considered fare evading)on a Melbourne tram and received infringement notice, then paid the fine. It wasn't on the Australian PCC. People who illegally parked their cars and received infringement notices have clean PCC too.


Boy, these are not criminal offenses, obviously clean PCC


----------



## kavith

smartamrit said:


> Got my grant today. Below are my timeline for mobile users:
> 
> Software Engineer-261313
> ACS +ve 18/11/2013
> IELTS (9, 8.5, 7, 7) 07/12/13
> EOI 23/12/2013 (60 points)
> Invitation 14 April 2014
> Application Submitted 15 April 2014
> Medicals : 29 April 2014
> Direct Grant : 16/05/2014


Congrats amrit...


----------



## kyoizanag

Arunvas said:


> Boy, these are not criminal offenses, obviously clean PCC


I think they are offences but of course not crimes, and if the fine isn't received by the authorities, they will become convictions and leave records on the PCC. 

Form 80's question asks for offence and differentiates it from crime, such as the 1st and 2nd check box 
"been convicted of a crime or offence in any country(including any conviction which is now removed from official records)?"
"been charged with any offence or have proceedings against you overseas or in Australia?"

I wasn't sure whether or not I need to tick "yes" to the 2nd box. For the first box, it was an offence but it wasn't convicted. For the second box, it was an offence and was charged. But eventually I didn't tick "yes" but I think I should do if I was honest.


----------



## kyoizanag

More than Form 80, on the 17 page 189 online form there is similar declaration too.


----------



## greeniearun

maq_qatar said:


> For me its changed after 2 days as received
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks maq_qatar and lovetosmack...

If a file is in 'Required' status can't the CO see that document in his system ? 

And my CO has mailed me my first set of required docs and Form 80 is not one among them ? Should I nevertheless upload it or wait ?

Thanks, Greenie


----------



## King_of_the_ring

greeniearun said:


> Thanks maq_qatar and lovetosmack...
> 
> If a file is in 'Required' status can't the CO see that document in his system ?
> 
> And my CO has mailed me my first set of required docs and Form 80 is not one among them ? Should I nevertheless upload it or wait ?
> 
> Thanks, Greenie


What documents r asked btw ?


----------



## blessngwe05

shishir said:


> Somebody, please help me..........


hi shishir. get a letter from company on letterhead notifying of the change in address and get it signed either by HR or some admin guy. also fill in form 1022 indicating the same and upload into immi account.had the same challenge some time back and thats how i resolved it.


----------



## smartamrit

Arunvas said:


> Congrats Amrit, that was Super Fast, you are indeed Smart
> 
> Which team was your CO from? Initials?


Adelaide Team 8, CO : JN


----------



## alamin104

batels said:


> The wait has become unbearable.. i'm starting to get stressed and worried.
> Has anyone else been waiting for so long ? It's been about 4 months now.
> 
> 
> :violin:


Only 4 months? look at my timeline u will be relived


----------



## greeniearun

King_of_the_ring said:


> What documents r asked btw ?


I already submitted PCC for me and my wife... But the status was required and didn't change to Received... In the meantime CO asked for both of our PCC... That's why I was confused....


----------



## kyoizanag

alamin104 said:


> Only 4 months? look at my timeline u will be relived


Any reason why you bangladeshi and pakistani have to wait that long? I know it is because the "external security check" but why?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rohit1_sharma said:


> I didn't submit the affidavits. I only uploaded the ACS Assessment Letter and then the Offer, Experience, Promotion letters. Form 16 for all the years, Payslips etc.
> 
> I waited for them to ask for Third Party Statutory declaration but they did not ask for anything and gave a Direct Grant.
> 
> As it's understood that you would have provided the necessary docs to ACS through which they gave you a positive assessment. I think provide them when it's asked for as they will assess you with the docs you provide, not with something that you don't provide. HR letters, Payslips, Form16, Bank Statements, etc. have more relevance if they want to do the verification.
> 
> But then it's a personal choice so it's upto you, what you would like to upload.


Hey Rohit and other friends

What document did you submit for your 'responsibilities' in the organisations? I have worked for a BPO before where I had worked on an outsourced project. My Assessing Authority assessed it as skilled employment. I don't know if DIBP recognizes BPO experience. None of my employers have mentioned my responsibilities in any of the documents, so I have submitted an affidavit to this effect, mentioning my responsibilities and swearing in on the same. I have every other document to prove every other aspect of my employment, viz. tenure, salary, designation, address, etc. but not responsibilities.

Also, did you upload 10th and 12th schooling certificates/transcripts?

I have one year gap in 2002 i.e. after passing 12th but before starting graduation. I was preparing for entrance exams to universities, but I do not have any proof for that now. I am not sure if DIBP would want me to explain this. I have just mentioned 'prepared for entrance exams to universities' in my Form 80, which I have not uploaded as yet.

Any suggestions for the above 3 situations?

Thanks

Max


----------



## alamin104

kyoizanag said:


> Any reason why you bangladeshi and pakistani have to wait that long? I know it is because the "external security check" but why?


I guess, your neighbor Bosnians are no exception, they also need to go through long term external security check. Dont ask me why


----------



## kyoizanag

alamin104 said:


> I guess, your neighbor Bosnians are no exception, they also need to go through long term external security check. Dont ask me why


Well, obviously the Aussies don't consider you guys are nice in the first place then they use "external security check" to eliminate the possibilities. Thank god I am not of any of those nationalities.


----------



## Kavya9

Hi,

I got visa invitation on 24th March and is going to expire on this 23rd. We are planning to apply for me and my spouse only for now. We included our first child in non-migrating dependents section. The passport of our new born baby will be delayed due to lack of a document, so could not add him. Can we request the CO to add the new born in the non-migrating dependents section later on? meanwhile we can get the passport for him.

Please advise.

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## alamin104

kyoizanag said:


> Well, obviously the Aussies don't consider you guys are nice in the first place then they use "external security check" to eliminate the possibilities. Thank god I am not of any of those nationalities.


Not all Bangladeshis need to wait that long actually. 190 applicants are getting their dream letters within just 3/4 months.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Kavya9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got visa invitation on 24th March and is going to expire on this 23rd. We are planning to apply for me and my spouse only for now. We included our first child in non-migrating dependents section. The passport of our new born baby will be delayed due to lack of a document, so could not add him. Can we request the CO to add the new born in the non-migrating dependents section later on? meanwhile we can get the passport for him.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Why are you not putting him as migrating Dependant?
Let the CO know of your situation. And in the meantime apply for passport for the baby and once it comes, submit the same to the CO.
Considering you apply now, don't forget that you have 7weeks to provide the docs before CO is allocated. The 7weeks is the time which passe after which CO is allocated.
And even after the CO is allocated you can always inform him of the issue (if the passport is not ready) and provide him on a later stage.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ALIPA

Hi Guys, 
im trying to fill up Form 80 and it asks almost everything. about question 18, address history: it says even to include university residences even. Did you enter those as well? during university time, i stayed temporally in hostels but my address was my home address at that time?


----------



## sudarshan1987

I have uploaded the following documents upfront:

1) Birth certificate
2) Engineering degree certificate
3) IELTS result card
4) Engineers Australia Assessment letter
5) Passport Bio data page
6) PCC
7) My first company offer letter, resignation acceptance , experience letter from regional HR manager and also from the HR president, 3 months salary slip, Bank statement, Form 16 and tax documents
8) For my second company which was a start-up then, where I worked for 3 months, I have only offer letter, Resignation acceptance letter, experience letter and bank statement.
9) for my present company I have uploaded Offer letter, experience letter from HR vice president, salary slip for last 3 years! , Bank statement, form 16 and tax documents.

I have an appointment for medical examination on Monday.

Are these documents sufficient ? or will they ask for more documents. I have uploaded all the documents I have.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Document Upload query: 

Hi all, even after I have uploaded certain documents like ACS assessment for skilled assessment proof, the status says 'required' and not 'received' like others. However in the list of docs uploaded section I can see the same. Is this how it is supposed to be? Trying to understand if I messed up something while uploading

Thank you


----------



## sudarshan1987

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Document Upload query:
> 
> Hi all, even after I have uploaded certain documents like ACS assessment for skilled assessment proof, the status says 'required' and not 'received' like others. However in the list of docs uploaded section I can see the same. Is this how it is supposed to be? Trying to understand if I messed up something while uploading
> 
> Thank you


Even I am seeing the same thing in my immi account


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sudarshan1987 said:


> I have uploaded the following documents upfront:
> 
> 1) Birth certificate
> 2) Engineering degree certificate
> 3) IELTS result card
> 4) Engineers Australia Assessment letter
> 5) Passport Bio data page
> 6) PCC
> 7) My first company offer letter, resignation acceptance , experience letter from regional HR manager and also from the HR president, 3 months salary slip, Bank statement, Form 16 and tax documents
> 8) For my second company which was a start-up then, where I worked for 3 months, I have only offer letter, Resignation acceptance letter, experience letter and bank statement.
> 9) for my present company I have uploaded Offer letter, experience letter from HR vice president, salary slip for last 3 years! , Bank statement, form 16 and tax documents.
> 
> I have an appointment for medical examination on Monday.
> 
> Are these documents sufficient ? or will they ask for more documents. I have uploaded all the documents I have.


Hi

what have you provided for Job Description/responsibilities at work to DIBP?


----------



## kavith

sudarshan1987 said:


> Even I am seeing the same thing in my immi account


It will change after 2 days


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Document Upload query:
> 
> Hi all, even after I have uploaded certain documents like ACS assessment for skilled assessment proof, the status says 'required' and not 'received' like others. However in the list of docs uploaded section I can see the same. Is this how it is supposed to be? Trying to understand if I messed up something while uploading
> 
> Thank you


Hi

If you are uploading your docs pre-allocation of CO then it works that way only. Your 'Required' status for already uploaded docs will change to 'Received' after 2-3 days of uploading. No worries.


----------



## ALIPA

sudarshan1987 said:


> Even I am seeing the same thing in my immi account


:baby: be patient. It takes time to change the status to received. it took around 2 days in my case


----------



## sudarshan1987

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> what have you provided for Job Description/responsibilities at work to DIBP?


For my 1st company, where I worked for 1 year, my duties are mentioned in the experience letter given by HR. 

For 2nd company which was a start up where i worked for 3 months its not mentioned any where and I have no way to get it !

for my present company, where I am working for last 3 years, it is mentioned in the experience letter given by HR.


----------



## sudarshan1987

ALIPA said:


> :baby: be patient. It takes time to change the status to received. it took around 2 days in my case


any idea how long it takes for CO allocation ? How to know which month visa application they are processing ?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are uploading your docs pre-allocation of CO then it works that way only. Your 'Required' status for already uploaded docs will change to 'Received' after 2-3 days of uploading. No worries.


Oh is it so, Thank you for the reply!Actually it's been about 10 days since I uploaded, did it as soon as I applied for visa on 6th May. So I am not sure on the status changing within 2-3 days. However, yes CO is not allocated yet - so i will rest for now.


----------



## ALIPA

sudarshan1987 said:


> any idea how long it takes for CO allocation ? How to know which month visa application they are processing ?


Hi,
http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub check this one. Update your details as well. Please undo any filters or edit mistakes when you viewing it.

It seems application on first week of April gets way in now for 189. eep::


----------



## raijatt

Got CO alloted today. Team 33 brisbane. they asked for pcc and spouse ielts.
so how many chances of visa now?


----------



## maq_qatar

raijatt said:


> Got CO alloted today. Team 33 brisbane. they asked for pcc and spouse ielts.
> so how many chances of visa now?


Why are you thinking negative side, just submit what has been asked.. don't worry if you have submitted all valid document.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## HADIMANE

ALIPA said:


> Hi,
> http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub check this one. Update your details as well. Please undo any filters or edit mistakes when you viewing it.
> 
> It seems application on first week of April gets way in now for 189. eep::


Am not part if this list, let me update main also.


----------



## greeniearun

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are uploading your docs pre-allocation of CO then it works that way only. Your 'Required' status for already uploaded docs will change to 'Received' after 2-3 days of uploading. No worries.


Hi MaxTheWolf, in my case, CO allocated, but still my documents are showing 'Required' after two days of uploading. My other question, I asked sometime back too but no answer - Would the CO can see the documents that are under 'Required'

Thanks, Greenie


----------



## roze

Hi EveryOne!



Guide me for creating HAP ID for medical examination of Visa Subclass 190.


----------



## lovetosmack

raijatt said:


> Got CO alloted today. Team 33 brisbane. they asked for pcc and spouse ielts.
> so how many chances of visa now?


Seriously?? If we can predict such questions do you think we'll go to Oz? Or start an astrology company here itself??? There isn't nothing much you can do except submit what the CO asked for and wait patiently. 

Come on man. Ask something worth whilenext time.


----------



## Guest

raijatt said:


> Got CO alloted today. Team 33 brisbane. they asked for pcc and spouse ielts.
> so how many chances of visa now?


Why did they ask for spouse ielts? Are claiming partner's points or you didnt have "medium of education" for spouse.


----------



## lovetosmack

roze said:


> Hi EveryOne!
> 
> Guide me for creating HAP ID for medical examination of Visa Subclass 190.


Please go through this and post your queries. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm

Have you lodged your visa yet? If yes they suggest you to wait for the CO to ask you to arrange for it though you can still go ahead and generate a HAP ID.


----------



## Santhosh.15

raijatt said:


> Got CO alloted today. Team 33 brisbane. they asked for pcc and spouse ielts.
> so how many chances of visa now?


Congrats man. Keep the hopes alive.

Good luck.


----------



## maq_qatar

roze said:


> Hi EveryOne!
> 
> Guide me for creating HAP ID for medical examination of Visa Subclass 190.


If you have submitted visa application fees you must have button called 'organise your health exam' in you login. Just click there and answer few queries and submit, system will generate your hap id and print it. Look for the panel dr. from immi site and go for medical exam with hap id letter

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ggupta002

Hi All....In the employment section in 17 pages, we need to mention the duties/roles/responsibilities for the experience shown.
Can I just copy the same details as were there in the experience letter I received from all the companies as it does mention the roles I performed or was engaged in while I served the company. It is the same letter which I also sent during ACS assessment.

OR is it not mandatory to fill the details and can I leave that area blank ?


----------



## roze

maq_qatar said:


> If you have submitted visa application fees you must have button called 'organise your health exam' in you login. Just click there and answer few queries and submit, system will generate your hap id and print it. Look for the panel dr. from immi site and go for medical exam with hap id letter
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks for such a detail reply


----------



## HMalhotra

ggupta002 said:


> Hi All....In the employment section in 17 pages, we need to mention the duties/roles/responsibilities for the experience shown.
> Can I just copy the same details as were there in the experience letter I received from all the companies as it does mention the roles I performed or was engaged in while I served the company. It is the same letter which I also sent during ACS assessment.
> 
> OR is it not mandatory to fill the details and can I leave that area blank ?


Bro.. U cannot leave it blank. Its mandatory. And I believe the word limit for that is only 300 alphabets. So u need to brief them about ur roles and responsibilities in each company u worked with.


----------



## mamunvega

hELLO aLL

NEED YOUR COMMENT HERE...

after logging onto my Immiaccount, i found my VISA application status shows "in Progress" but after clicking on the action button, i found, it says "processing"? so, which one i should take it as right ? Is it after 55 days of VISA lodgment, its still "In Progress" let alone any sign of CO or delay email !!! feeling little bit down here !

Regards


----------



## Santhosh.15

HMalhotra said:


> Bro.. U cannot leave it blank. Its mandatory. And I believe the word limit for that is only 300 alphabets. So u need to brief them about ur roles and responsibilities in each company u worked with.


Yes.i guess so. But i left it blank. Lets see What CO says....


----------



## HMalhotra

Guys.. 

A small query.. Is it required to submit Form 1193 [Communication with Department] if we need them to contact us via email..? Coz we have anyways mentioned our email id in the Form 80 and also somewhere while submitting the Visa Application. 

If yes, where do we need to upload that.. 

Also, how do you get intimated of CO allocation..

Please guide..

Thanks..


----------



## maq_qatar

mamunvega said:


> hELLO aLL
> 
> NEED YOUR COMMENT HERE...
> 
> after logging onto my Immiaccount, i found my VISA application status shows "in Progress" but after clicking on the action button, i found, it says "processing"? so, which one i should take it as right ? Is it after 55 days of VISA lodgment, its still "In Progress" let alone any sign of CO or delay email !!! feeling little bit down here !
> 
> Regards


What is the updated date next to 'in process' status, is it the same date you submitted all docs or its change?

For me its change the day i received email from co.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## roze

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Good luck with your medical Rose.
> Are you from Islamabad?
> 
> Once your medical is done, Can you please share the details?
> 
> Like , what was the fee and how long it took etc?


Hi. thanks
Sure I will share my experience.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Hey friends

What document did you submit for your 'responsibilities' in the organisations? I have worked for a BPO before where I had worked on an outsourced project. My Assessing Authority assessed it as skilled employment. I don't know if DIBP recognizes BPO experience. None of my employers have mentioned my responsibilities in any of the documents, so I have submitted an affidavit to this effect, mentioning my responsibilities and swearing in on the same. I have every other document to prove every other aspect of my employment, viz. tenure, salary, designation, address, etc. but not responsibilities.

Also, did you upload 10th and 12th schooling certificates/transcripts?

I have one year gap in 2002 i.e. after passing 12th but before starting graduation. I was preparing for entrance exams to universities, but I do not have any proof for that now. I am not sure if DIBP would want me to explain this. I have just mentioned 'prepared for entrance exams to universities' in my Form 80, which I have not uploaded as yet.

Any suggestions for the above 3 situations?

Thanks

Max


----------



## mamunvega

maq_qatar said:


> What is the updated date next to 'in process' status, is it the same date you submitted all docs or its change?
> 
> For me its change the day i received email from co.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


my date is exactly is the same as the visa lodgement date...so does that mean, my application is not being processed after at all even after fifty five days of lodgement date....:biggrin1:


----------



## jaideepf1407

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Document Upload query: Hi all, even after I have uploaded certain documents like ACS assessment for skilled assessment proof, the status says 'required' and not 'received' like others. However in the list of docs uploaded section I can see the same. Is this how it is supposed to be? Trying to understand if I messed up something while uploading Thank you


Changed to Recieved in 2 days.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May


----------



## smady41

First entry!

Guys, anyone who got the grant here, can share with us the first entry requirement? Is it based on the PCC date or is it based on grant date? What is the rule about first entry to be done within a year?


----------



## tirupoti

Dear all, 
I have a question regarding the document attachment process: can I upload 60+60 = 120 documents for me and my wife? Or is it totally 60 for both persons combined?


----------



## maq_qatar

mamunvega said:


> my date is exactly is the same as the visa lodgement date...so does that mean, my application is not being processed after at all even after fifty five days of lodgement date....:biggrin1:


I am not sure of that but that was my observation in my case.


----------



## HMalhotra

maq_qatar said:


> What is the updated date next to 'in process' status, is it the same date you submitted all docs or its change?
> 
> For me its change the day i received email from co.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Bro.. How did u get notified that the Co was allocated..

Do we get an email or do we need to check that under correspondance..


----------



## ggupta002

*Form 80*

1) *Do you currently have citizenship from any country?* - Yes (India)
*How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent, naturalisation)?* - Should the answer be Birth ? 

2) If any column is falling short of words, how can the details be addressed. Can the next row/column be used ?

3) *Part H – Proposed travel or further stay details ?* Do I need to provide any details here ? My travel is not planned yet...

4) *Part I - Address in Australia ? Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia ?* - Do I need to provide any details here ?

5) *Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?* - I have friends in Australia, so should I provide their address/contact details ?

6) For my wife, do I need to fill Form 80 or will form 1221 be sufficient ?


----------



## maq_qatar

HMalhotra said:


> Bro.. How did u get notified that the Co was allocated..
> 
> Do we get an email or do we need to check that under correspondance..


I received an email from my co for pcc and medical on the same updated date.

You can make a call to dibp for co allocation.

If you have uploaded all docs including pcc and medical you may receive direct grant.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mainak

ggupta002 said:


> *Form 80*
> 
> 1) *Do you currently have citizenship from any country?* - Yes (India)
> *How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent, naturalisation)?* - Should the answer be Birth ?
> 
> 2) If any column is falling short of words, how can the details be addressed. Can the next row/column be used ?
> 
> 3) *Part H – Proposed travel or further stay details ?* Do I need to provide any details here ? My travel is not planned yet...
> 
> 4) *Part I - Address in Australia ? Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia ?* - Do I need to provide any details here ?
> 
> 5) *Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?* - I have friends in Australia, so should I provide their address/contact details ?
> 
> 6) For my wife, do I need to fill Form 80 or will form 1221 be sufficient ?


1. Yes
2. Not sure about a column but last page can be used for extending any answer
3. Mention not planned yet
4. If you have close contacts at Oz, then give their details else say No
5. If they are close then generally yes but finally up to you
6. IMO both


----------



## HMalhotra

maq_qatar said:


> I received an email from my co for pcc and medical on the same updated date.
> 
> You can make a call to dibp for co allocation.
> 
> If you have uploaded all docs including pcc and medical you may receive direct grant.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Ok.. One more thing, Is it required to submit Form 1193 [Communication with Department] if we need them to contact us via email..? As we have anyways mentioned our email id in the Form 80 and also somewhere while submitting the Visa Application. 

Did u do that?


----------



## blr.shilpa

Hi All,

Visa Lodge Query: While uploading documents for experience section, should we upload all companies details which we have worked in OR only those which ACS has considered as relevant?

-Shilpa


----------



## asimak77

Dear all
I filed my visa application on 26th Feb 2014. Uploaded all docs upfront within 15 day. Did medicals on 21st march. I am still waiting for visa grant. I contacted CO who is from Adelaide team 4 with initials SM. CO says your documents have been received medical received all criteria met but since now this years program has limited number of seats available I cant give u any timeframe of when your application is finalized. And department can not grant anymore visa if limit is reached for this year.

Has anyone else got similar reply? Anyone from same CO and team? My occupation is systems administrator 262113


----------



## ToAustralia2013

smady41 said:


> First entry!
> 
> Guys, anyone who got the grant here, can share with us the first entry requirement? Is it based on the PCC date or is it based on grant date? What is the rule about first entry to be done within a year?


Hi, I have not my grant yet, hoping to have one soon😇👍But to your question , my understanding is that the date if first entry is as per your PCC or Medicals whichever is earlier. Not the day Visa is granted


----------



## Vasu G

blr.shilpa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Visa Lodge Query: While uploading documents for experience section, should we upload all companies details which we have worked in OR only those which ACS has considered as relevant?
> 
> -Shilpa


Simple , Just provide for what you claim points for. For ACS deducted years - not required.


----------



## greeniearun

My CO asked for my PCC. I have uploaded my PCC and it's now 'Received'. I'm going to email her saying it's done. How do I address her. Let's say her name is Aiswarya Rai.. Should it be Hi Ms.Rai ?   

Thanks, Greenie


----------



## arunan

For PCC can we register online today and got PSC tomorrow without an appointment in Bangalore?
Can we apply for PCC without submitting the Visa application ?if yes then what documents we need to carry to PSC? Please help


----------



## HMalhotra

arunan said:


> For PCC can we register online today and got PSC tomorrow without an appointment in Bangalore?
> Can we apply for PCC without submitting the Visa application ?if yes then what documents we need to carry to PSC? Please help


Getting PCC has nothing to do with applying for the visa. Go to the seva kendra website.. Apply for PCC, take the appointment (u canchoose from the available dates) and get your PCC done. They will mention what u need to carry.. I believe its only the passport.. Check the seva kendra site for more info..


----------



## MilanPS

mamunvega said:


> hELLO aLL
> 
> NEED YOUR COMMENT HERE...
> 
> after logging onto my Immiaccount, i found my VISA application status shows "in Progress" but after clicking on the action button, i found, it says "processing"? so, which one i should take it as right ? Is it after 55 days of VISA lodgment, its still "In Progress" let alone any sign of CO or delay email !!! feeling little bit down here !
> 
> Regards


Pls. keep a tab on the status mentioned against the documents that you have uploaded, if it has changed from recommended or required to "received", then by all probability, the case officer is already looking at your provided documents and you can expect them to come back to you either with some queries or additional documentation requirements or a direct grant too ... All the best, BTW, I've crossed 60 day mark post my visa-application submission and no contact from any CO or DIBP till today, maybe because I'm on 190.


----------



## MilanPS

arunan said:


> For PCC can we register online today and got PSC tomorrow without an appointment in Bangalore?
> Can we apply for PCC without submitting the Visa application ?if yes then what documents we need to carry to PSC? Please help


Visit to PSK for PCC requires you to carry your passport and an additional govt. photo ID card in original along-with their xerox copies and the print-out of the PCC application receipt.
If you forget to carry any of the above, they'll be kind enough to deny you entry and send you back home. So pls. be prudent.


----------



## Arunvas

MilanPS said:


> Pls. keep a tab on the status mentioned against the documents that you have uploaded, if it has changed from recommended or required to "received", then by all probability, the case officer is already looking at your provided documents and you can expect them to come back to you either with some queries or additional documentation requirements or a direct grant too ... All the best, BTW, I've crossed 60 day mark post my visa-application submission and no contact from any CO or DIBP till today, maybe because I'm on 190.


Milan, I don't think so, changes from recommended or required to "received" has nothing to do with CO allocation and it seems like an automated thing after 2-3 days... It just means that DIBP has "successfully" received your documents and it doesn't mean to get CO allocated!


----------



## MilanPS

Arunvas said:


> Milan, I don't think so, changes from recommended or required to "received" has nothing to do with CO allocation and it seems like an automated thing after 2-3 days... It just means that DIBP has "successfully" received your documents and it doesn't mean to get CO allocated!


I might be wrong & would be happy to stand corrected, but the status against my documents didn't change for 50+ days and very recently it changed from recommended to received, I also had a colleague in Melbourne call DIBP to check and they informed that very recently my case has been assigned to the team & documents have been "received" by the specific case-officer and are currently being reviewed by him/her. They didn't disclose the identity of the respective case-officer and I haven't heard from anyone yet too.


----------



## manueel

asimak77 said:


> Dear all
> I filed my visa application on 26th Feb 2014. Uploaded all docs upfront within 15 day. Did medicals on 21st march. I am still waiting for visa grant. I contacted CO who is from Adelaide team 4 with initials SM. CO says your documents have been received medical received all criteria met but since now this years program has limited number of seats available I cant give u any timeframe of when your application is finalized. And department can not grant anymore visa if limit is reached for this year.
> 
> Has anyone else got similar reply? Anyone from same CO and team? My occupation is systems administrator 262113


I got same email from CO. I don't know when it gonna open .. Mine one is also similar to its Lodgement date ..!!!its 14 February ..!!! Still waiting guys ..!!! N same occupation ..!!!


----------



## MilanPS

manueel said:


> I got same email from CO. I don't know when it gonna open .. Mine one is also similar to its Lodgement date ..!!!its 14 February ..!!! Still waiting guys ..!!! N same occupation ..!!!


That's disheartening, does that imply that none on 190 has received a grant since 14-Mar ??? If I remember correctly, I came across a few mates who have .... Or has it also got to do with the occupations & states too ???

Veterans, pls. enlighten us.


----------



## superm

HMalhotra said:


> Getting PCC has nothing to do with applying for the visa. Go to the seva kendra website.. Apply for PCC, take the appointment (u canchoose from the available dates) and get your PCC done. They will mention what u need to carry.. I believe its only the passport.. Check the seva kendra site for more info..


Most likely - you would not need to take appointment for PCC - just fill and submit the form online. Go at anytime you like. But again - confirm this first; give a call to PSC.


----------



## arunan

HMalhotra said:


> Getting PCC has nothing to do with applying for the visa. Go to the seva kendra website.. Apply for PCC, take the appointment (u canchoose from the available dates) and get your PCC done. They will mention what u need to carry.. I believe its only the passport.. Check the seva kendra site for more info..


Thanks for the info


----------



## arunan

MilanPS said:


> Visit to PSK for PCC requires you to carry your passport and an additional govt. photo ID card in original along-with their xerox copies and the print-out of the PCC application receipt.
> If you forget to carry any of the above, they'll be kind enough to deny you entry and send you back home. So pls. be prudent.


Thank you


----------



## radical

MilanPS said:


> Visit to PSK for PCC requires you to carry your passport and an additional govt. photo ID card in original along-with their xerox copies and the print-out of the PCC application receipt.
> If you forget to carry any of the above, they'll be kind enough to deny you entry and send you back home. So pls. be prudent.


Why just Xerox copies and not HP/benq/brother etc copies? ;-)


----------



## sunnyboi

MilanPS said:


> I might be wrong & would be happy to stand corrected, but the status against my documents didn't change for 50+ days and very recently it changed from recommended to received, I also had a colleague in Melbourne call DIBP to check and they informed that very recently my case has been assigned to the team & documents have been "received" by the specific case-officer and are currently being reviewed by him/her. They didn't disclose the identity of the respective case-officer and I haven't heard from anyone yet too.


It's just the computer system accepting documents and usually changes in 2 days to received. I had called up DIBP few days back and was told that there has been no CO yet. This has been confirmed by many members on this forum and other forums too.


----------



## Hassan_001

The "received" status has nothing to do with the CO allocation.
Suppose, I uploaded my documents and immediately it shows "Received"


----------



## MilanPS

HassanMorshed said:


> The "received" status has nothing to do with the CO allocation.
> Suppose, I uploaded my documents and immediately it shows "Received"


Great, so I might be wrong & stand corrected. But in my case the sequence of events and change of status against the documents & then the response from DIBP drove me to believe that


----------



## ALIPA

tirupoti said:


> Dear all,
> I have a question regarding the document attachment process: can I upload 60+60 = 120 documents for me and my wife? Or is it totally 60 for both persons combined?


Mate, it's 60 per applicant. So it will be 60. Anyway, can you imagine if you happened to check over 60 + documents for a case. i would be crazy...........


----------



## HADIMANE

Hi Senior and experts,

Can you please help me what can i presume with visa application status as "in Process".

Curious!!!! can any one help me with "KEEDA" in my mind???


----------



## ALIPA

HMalhotra said:


> Ok.. One more thing, Is it required to submit Form 1193 [Communication with Department] if we need them to contact us via email..? As we have anyways mentioned our email id in the Form 80 and also somewhere while submitting the Visa Application.
> 
> Did u do that?


When you fill up the e-visa application, you will need to give the same data. I dont think you need to attach 1193 to repeat it unless you need to change the things like adding a agent...


----------



## Hassan_001

ALIPA said:


> Mate, it's 60 per applicant. So it will be 60. Anyway, can you imagine if you happened to check over 60 + documents for a case. i would be crazy...........


Is it compulssory to attach 60 documents??


----------



## lovetosmack

HassanMorshed said:


> Is it compulssory to attach 60 documents??


Omg!! Too many doubts.. Relaxxxxx... 60 is the limit.


----------



## ALIPA

mamunvega said:


> hELLO aLL
> 
> NEED YOUR COMMENT HERE...
> 
> after logging onto my Immiaccount, i found my VISA application status shows "in Progress" but after clicking on the action button, i found, it says "processing"? so, which one i should take it as right ? Is it after 55 days of VISA lodgment, its still "In Progress" let alone any sign of CO or delay email !!! feeling little bit down here !
> 
> Regards


I guess you are on 190. As i saw in this forum 190 guys waiting more than that!


----------



## ALIPA

cb2406 said:


> Why did they ask for spouse ielts? Are claiming partner's points or you didnt have "medium of education" for spouse.


Else, will need to pay the 2nd installment of fee.


----------



## AussiePR

*Queries about PCC*

Hi everyone,

I have been silent reader on this forum so far. 

I am about to lodge my visa application soon and have a couple of queries about PCC.

1. Having stayed in the US for about 15 months, I need to get a PCC from USA.

Does anyone have an idea about how to get the fingerprint done on fingerprint card? What is a fingerprint card FD_258? Can we just take a print of the FD_258 on a A4 size paper and then take the fingerprints on it by ourselves or do we need to get it done through some agencies / fingerprint experts? What are the charges if done with the help of an agency?

2. My spouse haasn't changed her name on the passport after getting married. Does the PCC have to be in the same name that is on the passport or can it be on the new name (ie the one after marriage). She already has a Marriage certificate, Aadhar card, Bank statements, PAN card in the new name.

Thanks.


----------



## terminator1

AussiePR said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been silent reader on this forum so far.
> 
> I am about to lodge my visa application soon and have a couple of queries about PCC.
> 
> 1. Having stayed in the US for about 15 months, I need to get a PCC from USA.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea about how to get the fingerprint done on fingerprint card? What is a fingerprint card FD_258? Can we just take a print of the FD_258 on a A4 size paper and then take the fingerprints on it by ourselves or do we need to get it done through some agencies / fingerprint experts? What are the charges if done with the help of an agency?
> 
> 2. My spouse haasn't changed her name on the passport after getting married. Does the PCC have to be in the same name that is on the passport or can it be on the new name (ie the one after marriage). She already has a Marriage certificate, Aadhar card, Bank statements, PAN card in the new name.
> 
> Thanks.


silent reader... hmm...
anyway, please find answers to your questions below

1) get it done from a fingerprint expert. google search for the form... its available online... download it. Use the best bonded paper to take a printout of the form... better go to a police station ...checkout the fbi website... if you are in US, then you need to get a certificate from the state as well. if outside, only fbi certificate is required.,.. there is a separate thread on US pcc.. search this forum..

2) get a new passport with the updated name... then go for the pcc... a new passport needs to be issued since you have already updated your spouse name on other government ids... but this situation can be avoided if the docs (that you have uploaded for your spouse) do not have the new name... if there are two different names in the uploaded docs, then get a new passport... Also, get an affidavit in english, which says that name has changed after marriage... 

all the best!


----------



## lurker

*Grant Received*

I got my grant last week & I wanted to share my time frame with you.

Like many others, there was no agent involved. You really don't need one (if you just pay attention ).



> IELTS: 27-Oct-12 (Min. Band 7)
> EA Ack: 26-Sep-13 (Date my card was charged)
> 233311 (+ve) outcome: 07-Mar-14
> EOI Submitted: 18-Mar-14
> Invitation Received: 24-Mar-14
> 189 Visa Lodged: 24-Mar-14
> Medicals: 12-Apr-14
> PCC: 25-Apr-14
> Visa Grant: 12-May-14 / JH (Adelaide Team 4)


A few notes
CDR:
Along with the standard CDR, I *STRONGLY* recommend asking them to assess your ‘Relevant Skilled Employment’ also. It greatly increases the chances of them of them recognising your work experience.

Medicals:
I just walked in. No appointment necessary.

PCC:
Same current & permanent address? You will get your PCC at the PSK. Whole process - 1 hour. Amazing! I was shocked that it was so easy.

Case officer:
When a case office is assigned, they will NOT tell you. There will be nothing in your immigov account that reflects this.
Documents uploaded changed to 'Received'? It means that the server has processed your docs.

Visa application:
In my opinion, pre-loading everything on the immigov portal does help with the time frame. I pre-loaded most but not all the docs. But I did pre-load the dreaded Form 80. I was contacted by my case officer in Apr for some additional docs.


----------



## anish13

Guys,

I am having a situation here. I filled in the 17 page document and paid the visa fees and the payment was successful. When i logged into my Immi Account clicked on "view application" under "Application Submitted", i see i have made a mistake in entering my email address in the Section "Electronics Communication" which says,

"We can communicate about this application more quickly using email and/or fax.
Does the applicant agree to this department communicating via email and/or fax? *This may include
receiving notification of the outcome of the application.*"


Now i am scared especially the one in the bold.. .. can i change this somehow because i am not able to see how i can change it in my immi account. Please help.


----------



## jre05

anish13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am having a situation here. I filled in the 17 page document and paid the visa fees and the payment was successful. When i logged into my Immi Account clicked on "view application" under "Application Submitted", i see i have made a mistake in entering my email address in the Section "Electronics Communication" which says,
> 
> "We can communicate about this application more quickly using email and/or fax.
> Does the applicant agree to this department communicating via email and/or fax? *This may include
> receiving notification of the outcome of the application.*"
> 
> 
> Now i am scared especially the one in the bold.. .. can i change this somehow because i am not able to see how i can change it in my immi account. Please help.


At the outset, I would say you have done a BLUNDER mistake, which one shouldn't do. Let this be a good learning experience and you be careful to read it 5 to 10 times before you submit any application online or offline.

Certain or many or most errors are permissible but this error as per me is not justifiable for a human to do!

Secondly, you need to do two things:

1. There is Form 1023 which you need to fill and submit saying, you did a mistake in Visa lodgement application (Add in the documents upload section as the FIRST document)

2. You may want to further, call up the DIBP and confirm that it is all updated or request them to update/ask for procedure if any. But, the 1023 should take care of it (I believe).

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All..


Form 80 is to filled for all the applicants or only the primary appkicant?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## jre05

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All..
> 
> 
> Form 80 is to filled for all the applicants or only the primary appkicant?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Every applicant on this Visa who are 18 and above in age. (Individually)


----------



## smady41

Documents to be certified by Notary
------------------------------------------------

Friends, am in process of preparing my docs anticipating an invite soon. I have a problem.

Few of the supporting documents like my payslip, offer letter, Form 16, experience letter etc that I have are electronic copies. Not hard copies/originals.

All these are mandatory to be notarized? 

Since I do have the reference letters from my current and previous employer, which I have already certified, I was hoping to submit the above as supporting documents as additional proof to my employment claims.

Please let me know whether I need to get these notarized as well and if yes, how should I go about it, since I do not have an original copy to show!

Thanks


----------



## smady41

anish13 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am having a situation here. I filled in the 17 page document and paid the visa fees and the payment was successful. When i logged into my Immi Account clicked on "view application" under "Application Submitted", i see i have made a mistake in entering my email address in the Section "Electronics Communication" which says,
> 
> "We can communicate about this application more quickly using email and/or fax.
> Does the applicant agree to this department communicating via email and/or fax? *This may include
> receiving notification of the outcome of the application.*"
> 
> 
> Now i am scared especially the one in the bold.. .. can i change this somehow because i am not able to see how i can change it in my immi account. Please help.


Sorry to hear dude. But there is a way out. 

I have lodged my visa application, but some of the answers I gave are wrong. What can I do?


----------



## manofsteel

jre05 said:


> At the outset, I would say you have done a BLUNDER mistake, which one shouldn't do. Let this be a good learning experience and you be careful to read it 5 to 10 times before you submit any application online or offline.
> 
> Certain or many or most errors are permissible but this error as per me is not justifiable for a human to do!
> 
> Secondly, you need to do two things:
> 
> 1. There is Form 1023 which you need to fill and submit saying, you did a mistake in Visa lodgement application (Add in the documents upload section as the FIRST document)
> 
> 2. You may want to further, call up the DIBP and confirm that it is all updated or request them to update/ask for procedure if any. But, the 1023 should take care of it (I believe).
> 
> Best regards,
> JR



Blunder is quite harsh, people may make mistake, whether huge or small mistake, it's still a mistake and usually unintentional. DIBP anticipate such hence there's form1023 

Yes @anish13, Form1023 should be able to address your concern. Chillax dude


----------



## manofsteel

jre05 said:


> Every applicant on this Visa who are 18 and above in age. (Individually)


Says who? I've read some applicants said it depends on CO, whether you'll be requested to submit or not. 

Please share the link that confirms this. As I know quite a few who got the grant and did not do Form80.


----------



## jre05

manofsteel said:


> Blunder is quite harsh, people may make mistake, whether huge or small mistake, it's still a mistake and usually unintentional. DIBP anticipate such hence there's form1023
> 
> Yes @anish13, Form1023 should be able to address your concern. Chillax dude


Perhaps. 

I get you, that is why I clearly differentiated small with huge(silly) mistakes, my point was just to emphasize that the person would be careful enough to read every character and words before hitting the submit button. 

Appreciate your post above.


----------



## HMalhotra

Guys..
Today after two days.. The status of the documents uploaded along with the application went to "received" from "required".. No sign of CO allocation yet.. 

Thanks for the info..


----------



## jre05

manofsteel said:


> Says who? I've read some applicants said it depends on CO, whether you'll be requested to submit or not.
> 
> Please share the link that confirms this. As I know quite a few who got the grant and did not do Form80.


I agree with you and I personally know people who didn't submit the Form 80 for their dependents an year ago. However, during the course of time, especially from risk countries, most people are advised to submit the Form 80 by the CO.

One such ruse is mentioned in below checklist.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/187-applicant-checklist.pdf

Secondly, it is generally asked for people who visited abroad, to document all of the history. So, there was an understanding that, it is submitted only if the applicant has visited abroad. However, with many people's experience who were asked for the Form 80 for their dependents, it has become a list item to be prepared while doing all documentations, and front-load all documents so that, the CO will not have a chance to ask for this document if needed, and hence there is no deferment from applicant's perspective.

The rule for the document is clearly mentioned below (It say's CO might request for it in certain cases). And hence, to avoid any possible delays at that time, collating all our history and documents and documenting it (As Form 80 is one big document), it is advised to keep it ready.

Character and police certificate requirements

Remember, there is no hard and fast rule here, some cases are unique and CO might ask for additional proofs for validating, hence one can not claim for hard and fast rule of mentioning the same in the website. This Form 80 thing, again, as I said above, was added to our checklist here to avoid the delay!

Hope you understand.


----------



## jre05

HMalhotra said:


> Guys..
> Today after two days.. The status of the documents uploaded along with the application went to "received" from "required".. No sign of CO allocation yet..
> 
> Thanks for the info..


Very much it need not have to be allocation of the CO. If you had chance to go through 8 months old thread posts, you might have seen that, it is just a backend duty. 

CO is allocated anytime from 5th week to 8th week, no hard and fast rules here again. All the best for your Visa, please have patience until the timeline mentioned in the visa guideline.


----------



## manofsteel

jre05 said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> I get you, that is why I clearly differentiated small with huge(silly) mistakes, my point was just to emphasize that the person would be careful enough to read every character and words before hitting the submit button.
> 
> Appreciate your post above.


Yes, and let's be careful enough on the words we use 
A simple reply with the info he needs would've been better. Cheers mate!


----------



## anish13

jre05 said:


> At the outset, I would say you have done a BLUNDER mistake, which one shouldn't do. Let this be a good learning experience and you be careful to read it 5 to 10 times before you submit any application online or offline.
> 
> Certain or many or most errors are permissible but this error as per me is not justifiable for a human to do!
> 
> Secondly, you need to do two things:
> 
> 1. There is Form 1023 which you need to fill and submit saying, you did a mistake in Visa lodgement application (Add in the documents upload section as the FIRST document)
> 
> 2. You may want to further, call up the DIBP and confirm that it is all updated or request them to update/ask for procedure if any. But, the 1023 should take care of it (I believe).
> 
> Best regards,
> JR



Yes.. i know its a blunder.. I should have been more careful. I missed a letter on my email address .. I did check the full form many times.. I was concentrating on the IETLS TRF form number and the ACS number and the employment dates and missed out this thinking i wouldnt have done a mistake on the email. 

Thanks JR.. will fill in form 1023 and call up the DIBP for further follow up.


----------



## Waqarali20005

jre05 said:


> At the outset, I would say you have done a BLUNDER mistake, which one shouldn't do. Let this be a good learning experience and you be careful to read it 5 to 10 times before you submit any application online or offline.
> 
> Certain or many or most errors are permissible but this error as per me is not justifiable for a human to do!
> 
> Secondly, you need to do two things:
> 
> 1. There is Form 1023 which you need to fill and submit saying, you did a mistake in Visa lodgement application (Add in the documents upload section as the FIRST document)
> 
> 2. You may want to further, call up the DIBP and confirm that it is all updated or request them to update/ask for procedure if any. But, the 1023 should take care of it (I believe).
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


there is nothing much to worry about, just fill out a form regarding the change in contact details, i think it is from 1022,


----------



## manofsteel

jre05 said:


> I agree with you and I personally know people who didn't submit the Form 80 for their dependents an year ago. However, during the course of time, especially from risk countries, most people are advised to submit the Form 80 by the CO.
> 
> One such ruse is mentioned in below checklist.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/187-applicant-checklist.pdf
> 
> Secondly, it is generally asked for people who visited abroad, to document all of the history. So, there was an understanding that, it is submitted only if the applicant has visited abroad. However, with many people's experience who were asked for the Form 80 for their dependents, it has become a list item to be prepared while doing all documentations, and front-load all documents so that, the CO will not have a chance to ask for this document if needed, and hence there is no deferment from applicant's perspective.
> 
> The rule for the document is clearly mentioned below (It say's CO might request for it in certain cases). And hence, to avoid any possible delays at that time, collating all our history and documents and documenting it (As Form 80 is one big document), it is advised to keep it ready.
> 
> Character and police certificate requirements
> 
> Remember, there is no hard and fast rule here, some cases are unique and CO might ask for additional proofs for validating, hence one can not claim for hard and fast rule of mentioning the same in the website. This Form 80 thing, again, as I said above, was added to our checklist here to avoid the delay!
> 
> Hope you understand.


Thanks for your patience and explanation 
I clicked on the link you've provided and it brings me to Regional SC187 checklist. Do you mean it's also applicable for 189/190?

I was just trying to clarify as your earlier feedback connotes that it is applicable to "all"
Thus I asked for a concrete confirmation/link pertaining to such. My take is that it's just becoming a norm to prepare this Form but no official word from DIBP that this is required to be filled in by every individual in 189/190 application.


----------



## DSS

Hello,

Though medicals & PCC has expired. I have been contacted by my CO to obtain PCC. Anyone here has an experience of not being requested with medicals to mark an entry. Trust, both has to have active dates when a decision is made for grant. Please let me know.


----------



## manofsteel

DSS said:


> Hello,
> 
> Though medicals & PCC has expired. I have been contacted by my CO to obtain PCC. Anyone here has an experience of not being requested with medicals to mark an entry. Trust, both has to have active dates when a decision is made for grant. Please let me know.


Did your CO mentioned that both has expired and only requested for PCC? 
As I understand both should be valid, meaning not yet expired. Since you've been contacted by CO, I believe it is best to clarify your question with this assigned case officer


----------



## jre05

manofsteel said:


> Thanks for your patience and explanation
> I clicked on the link you've provided and it brings me to Regional SC187 checklist. Do you mean it's also applicable for 189/190?
> 
> I was just trying to clarify as your earlier feedback connotes that it is applicable to "all"
> Thus I asked for a concrete confirmation/link pertaining to such. My take is that it's just becoming a norm to prepare this Form but no official word from DIBP that this is required to be filled in by every individual in 189/190 application.


Eluding for brevity - Yes, it is applicable for any type of Visa mostly permanent residencies. Every visa application procedure is same in DIBP for most of the PR categories in terms of documentation. Sorry, I clearly explained you that, in order to avoid any deferment from our end, it is good to be ready with Form 80, as in most cases, CO asks for Form 80 of every applicant in a visa, who are equal or above 18 years old.

If you feel it is unnecessary, it is ok you do not have to prepare/submit it until your CO asks for it (If at all).


----------



## jre05

DSS said:


> Hello,
> 
> Though medicals & PCC has expired. I have been contacted by my CO to obtain PCC. Anyone here has an experience of not being requested with medicals to mark an entry. Trust, both has to have active dates when a decision is made for grant. Please let me know.


Both has to be active, but if your CO hasn't asked for it, why do you bother? 

Even if he/she asks for it, it is a matter of 2 days you can finish Medicals and within 2-3 days it will all be submitted online by the clinic. 

All the best for your Visa.


----------



## DSS

jre05 said:


> Both has to be active, but if your CO hasn't asked for it, why do you bother?
> 
> Even if he/she asks for it, it is a matter of 2 days you can finish Medicals and within 2-3 days it will all be submitted online by the clinic.
> 
> All the best for your Visa.


Hi jre05


I have appointed an agent and Yes, my agent had mentioned about both Police clearance and Medical's expiry date in April Mid week. We heard from CO on 9th May. I have received UAE PCC and will receive my PCC from home country by 22nd May. I shall wait for CO's further instruction on taking Medicals. If that was required, then CO should have mentioned along with PCC request.


The letter from CO states as following:


REQUEST FOR INFORMATION - DETAILED INFORMATION

Request for more information for Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI) visa application
Evidence of Character
Please note the Police Clearances previously provided have expired.

thanks
DSS


----------



## biff

Guys! 
Could the ones among you who have applied for a 189 visa recently list down the documents you have uploaded? I am especially interested in the documents that are to be uploaded as part of proof of employment.

I got invited on May 12th for 189 VISA with 60 points. Just in the process of gathering all the documents and I am a little paranoid about missing out something.

Thanks!


----------



## DSS

manofsteel said:


> Did your CO mentioned that both has expired and only requested for PCC?
> As I understand both should be valid, meaning not yet expired. Since you've been contacted by CO, I believe it is best to clarify your question with this assigned case officer



Hi MOS


Agent had mentioned about both Police clearance and Medical's expiry date in April Mid week. We heard from CO on 9th May requesting for PCC only for me and my husband. I wonder why she did not mention about medical though its validity date has been crossed. Any idea, anyone here have had similar instances like mine?


----------



## jre05

DSS said:


> Hi jre05
> 
> 
> I have appointed an agent and Yes, my agent had mentioned about both Police clearance and Medical's expiry date in April Mid week. We heard from CO on 9th May. I have received UAE PCC and will receive my PCC from home country by 22nd May. I shall wait for CO's further instruction on taking Medicals. If that was required, then CO should have mentioned along with PCC request.
> 
> 
> The letter from CO states as following:
> 
> 
> REQUEST FOR INFORMATION - DETAILED INFORMATION
> 
> Request for more information for Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI) visa application
> Evidence of Character
> Please note the Police Clearances previously provided have expired.
> 
> thanks
> DSS


Looks appropriate for your decision.


----------



## smady41

smady41 said:


> Documents to be certified by Notary
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Friends, am in process of preparing my docs anticipating an invite soon. I have a problem.
> 
> Few of the supporting documents like my payslip, offer letter, Form 16, experience letter etc that I have are electronic copies. Not hard copies/originals.
> 
> All these are mandatory to be notarized?
> 
> Since I do have the reference letters from my current and previous employer, which I have already certified, I was hoping to submit the above as supporting documents as additional proof to my employment claims.
> 
> Please let me know whether I need to get these notarized as well and if yes, how should I go about it, since I do not have an original copy to show!
> 
> Thanks


Guys any pointers??


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi

The address of my current company has changed. It is different to the one provided for ACS assessment what should I do?

Thanks
Dev


----------



## greeniearun

smady41 said:


> Guys any pointers??


You can upload electronic copies... It ain't a problem.. I too did the same way... (I hope they aren't black and white..atleast the company header would be printed in some color)

You notorize something if it's B&W


----------



## visitkangaroos

Dear Friends,

Can you please suggest how can we call DIBP's number 131 881. 
Would taking a skype credit for Australia help? And if yes, then just land-line credit is good enough or we need both land-line and mobile.


----------



## greeniearun

I sent an email to brisbane.gsm.team34 and it said that mailborx is no longer in use and has been forwarded to [email protected] for processing... Is this what you get when you try to reach your CO ? 

Thanks. greenie


----------



## smady41

greeniearun said:


> You can upload electronic copies... It ain't a problem.. I too did the same way... (I hope they aren't black and white..atleast the company header would be printed in some color)
> 
> You notorize something if it's B&W


Hmm. My first company HR sent me B&W copies of my final settlement docs including the service cert! So i will have to notarize them I think. But I am doubtful whether the notary public would question me on this. Anyways, I will go now and find out. 

Thanks.


----------



## smady41

biff said:


> Guys!
> Could the ones among you who have applied for a 189 visa recently list down the documents you have uploaded? I am especially interested in the documents that are to be uploaded as part of proof of employment.
> 
> I got invited on May 12th for 189 VISA with 60 points. Just in the process of gathering all the documents and I am a little paranoid about missing out something.
> 
> Thanks!


Here you can find sample template for all the docs that are to be uploaded. Someone posted here earlier. Thanks to him. 

-- Sorry the attachment cannot be added as it says invalid!

Anyways, the doc list in general is as follows:


- Educational: certified copies of 10th, 12th, degree certs and mark sheets along with provisional and course completion certs if possible.
- Employment: Reference letters from all employers certified by a notary, and as much additional proof to each employment you want to prove such as salary slips, bank statements, offer letter/service cert, form 16
- Then the addional docs as mentioned in the check list of immi site. http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx under Document checklist.
- Form 80 for all applicants included who are 18 or above.
- PCC and Medicals can be uploaded after you have filed your visa is what I hear from our friends here.

Hope this gets you started.


----------



## DSS

jre05 said:


> Looks appropriate for your decision.




Thanks. Hope to hear good news


----------



## chiku2006

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi
> 
> The address of my current company has changed. It is different to the one provided for ACS assessment what should I do?
> 
> Thanks
> Dev


Inform the CO about it or fill form 1022 (I hope its the correct number) this form is for change of circumstances. .


----------



## AussiePR

Thanks terminator1.

But is it OK if I apply with spouse's current passport having the maiden name and then change after I submit the application? The reason I am saying this is coz I am almost ready to submit the visa application. Changing the passport at this stage will take a lot of time and I have a deadline of 13th June for lodging the visa application.

Thanks in advance.



terminator1 said:


> silent reader... hmm...
> anyway, please find answers to your questions below
> 
> 1) get it done from a fingerprint expert. google search for the form... its available online... download it. Use the best bonded paper to take a printout of the form... better go to a police station ...checkout the fbi website... if you are in US, then you need to get a certificate from the state as well. if outside, only fbi certificate is required.,.. there is a separate thread on US pcc.. search this forum..
> 
> 2) get a new passport with the updated name... then go for the pcc... a new passport needs to be issued since you have already updated your spouse name on other government ids... but this situation can be avoided if the docs (that you have uploaded for your spouse) do not have the new name... if there are two different names in the uploaded docs, then get a new passport... Also, get an affidavit in english, which says that name has changed after marriage...
> 
> all the best!


----------



## radical

AussiePR said:


> Thanks terminator1.
> 
> But is it OK if I apply with spouse's current passport having the maiden name and then change after I submit the application? The reason I am saying this is coz I am almost ready to submit the visa application. Changing the passport at this stage will take a lot of time and I have a deadline of 13th June for lodging the visa application.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You must use the same details as on your eoi. I don't think there will be any issues as far everything is genuine. So, you can go ahead and submit your application and once you Change your wife's passport, fill up the change of circumstances form to update your current details. 

PS: I would submit the application now and deal with changes later as your time is running out.


----------



## radical

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Can you please suggest how can we call DIBP's number 131 881.
> Would taking a skype credit for Australia help? And if yes, then just land-line credit is good enough or we need both land-line and mobile.


Their customer service is pathetic. I tried to contact them today with no success. Was in the queue for about an hour and no one answered. 

So, good luck if you are trying to get in touch with them from overseas.


----------



## sremtron

*189 Granted Today*

Hi All,

Its your support and guidance made this day happen to me..

Received the Direct Grant today.. 

Again thanks for everyone in this forum..

My time lines :
Visa Type : 189
OCC : 2334 (electronics engg)
EOI : 6-Mar-2014
Invite : 28 -Apr-2014
Visalodged : 28-Apr-2014
Docs Upload : 28-Apr-2014
Medicals : 3-May-2014
PCC : 9-May-2014

My first smiley's : :drum::grouphug::first:lane:
Direct Grant : 19-May-2014


----------



## Waqarali20005

sremtron said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its your support and guidance made this day happen to me..
> 
> Received the Direct Grant today..
> 
> Again thanks for everyone in this forum..
> 
> My time lines :
> Visa Type : 189
> OCC : 2334 (electronics engg)
> EOI : 6-Mar-2014
> Invite : 28 -Apr-2014
> Visalodged : 28-Apr-2014
> Docs Upload : 28-Apr-2014
> Medicals : 3-May-2014
> PCC : 9-May-2014
> 
> My first smiley's : :drum::grouphug::first:lane:
> Direct Grant : 19-May-2014


Congrats!!


----------



## tambarus

sremtron said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its your support and guidance made this day happen to me..
> 
> Received the Direct Grant today..
> 
> Again thanks for everyone in this forum..
> 
> My time lines :
> Visa Type : 189
> OCC : 2334 (electronics engg)
> EOI : 6-Mar-2014
> Invite : 28 -Apr-2014
> Visalodged : 28-Apr-2014
> Docs Upload : 28-Apr-2014
> Medicals : 3-May-2014
> PCC : 9-May-2014
> 
> My first smiley's : :drum::grouphug::first:lane:
> Direct Grant : 19-May-2014


Tons of congratulations and great road ahead !


----------



## dhawalswamy

AussiePR said:


> Thanks terminator1.
> 
> But is it OK if I apply with spouse's current passport having the maiden name and then change after I submit the application? The reason I am saying this is coz I am almost ready to submit the visa application. Changing the passport at this stage will take a lot of time and I have a deadline of 13th June for lodging the visa application.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




apply for change in tatkal scheme.... it is good to have spouse name correct in passport...

alternatively, apply with old passport and then apply for new passport and whenever you receive it, you can fill a form to notify this to dibp... many applicants did this, its usual...


----------



## dhawalswamy

sremtron said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its your support and guidance made this day happen to me..
> 
> Received the Direct Grant today..
> 
> Again thanks for everyone in this forum..
> 
> My time lines :
> Visa Type : 189
> OCC : 2334 (electronics engg)
> EOI : 6-Mar-2014
> Invite : 28 -Apr-2014
> Visalodged : 28-Apr-2014
> Docs Upload : 28-Apr-2014
> Medicals : 3-May-2014
> PCC : 9-May-2014
> 
> My first smiley's : :drum::grouphug::first:lane:
> Direct Grant : 19-May-2014





congratulations dude


----------



## mainak

sremtron said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its your support and guidance made this day happen to me..
> 
> Received the Direct Grant today..
> 
> Again thanks for everyone in this forum..
> 
> My time lines :
> Visa Type : 189
> OCC : 2334 (electronics engg)
> EOI : 6-Mar-2014
> Invite : 28 -Apr-2014
> Visalodged : 28-Apr-2014
> Docs Upload : 28-Apr-2014
> Medicals : 3-May-2014
> PCC : 9-May-2014
> 
> My first smiley's : :drum::grouphug::first:lane:
> Direct Grant : 19-May-2014


28th April to 19th May -> 189 in 3 weeks?

And you are at Bangalore NOT at onshore ???

No doubt this is the best performance in recent history !!

Cheers mate

Wish I have your luck - almost identical timeline


----------



## huzefa85

sremtron said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its your support and guidance made this day happen to me..
> 
> Received the Direct Grant today..
> 
> Again thanks for everyone in this forum..
> 
> My time lines :
> Visa Type : 189
> OCC : 2334 (electronics engg)
> EOI : 6-Mar-2014
> Invite : 28 -Apr-2014
> Visalodged : 28-Apr-2014
> Docs Upload : 28-Apr-2014
> Medicals : 3-May-2014
> PCC : 9-May-2014
> 
> My first smiley's : :drum::grouphug::first:lane:
> Direct Grant : 19-May-2014


Congratulations. That is pretty quick - 3 weeks 
Are you an onshore applicant ?


----------



## mainak

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I got following statement from ACS.
> 
> "The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> Please guide me that if I can claim the month of December 2007 or not?
> 
> Best Regards,


First of all, please choose correct thread.

You are one step away from 'EOI Submitted Club' thread and then finally here. Ideally you should have posted this in 'ACS Processing' thread. Please don't hijack threads.

Finally, to your question - no mate you can't. First eligible month in your case is Jan '08


----------



## alamin104

sremtron said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its your support and guidance made this day happen to me..
> 
> Received the Direct Grant today..
> 
> Again thanks for everyone in this forum..
> 
> My time lines :
> Visa Type : 189
> OCC : 2334 (electronics engg)
> EOI : 6-Mar-2014
> Invite : 28 -Apr-2014
> Visalodged : 28-Apr-2014
> Docs Upload : 28-Apr-2014
> Medicals : 3-May-2014
> PCC : 9-May-2014
> 
> My first smiley's : :drum::grouphug::first:lane:
> Direct Grant : 19-May-2014


 Becoming jealous of you guys


----------



## tirupoti

sremtron said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its your support and guidance made this day happen to me..
> 
> Received the Direct Grant today..
> 
> Again thanks for everyone in this forum..
> 
> My time lines :
> Visa Type : 189
> OCC : 2334 (electronics engg)
> EOI : 6-Mar-2014
> Invite : 28 -Apr-2014
> Visalodged : 28-Apr-2014
> Docs Upload : 28-Apr-2014
> Medicals : 3-May-2014
> PCC : 9-May-2014
> 
> My first smiley's : :drum::grouphug::first:lane:
> Direct Grant : 19-May-2014


Congratulations. 
Can I ask you 1 question? Have u had ur job experience assessed by EA too? I have done that only for my qualification and applied for the Visa. However I will claim > 3 year experience and I have been working in a very recognized company where my job is fully relevant to my occ code 233411. I m a little worried about that.


----------



## alamin104

tirupoti said:


> Congratulations.
> Can I ask you 1 question? Have u had ur job experience assessed by EA too? I have done that only for my qualification and applied for the Visa. However I will claim > 3 year experience and I have been working in a very recognized company where my job is fully relevant to my occ code 233411. I m a little worried about that.


Me too on the same boat. Although I claimed points for experience, have not assessed by EA. However in a mail CO assured me of finalization of awarded points as per my claim.


----------



## mainak

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> I thought this was the thread for 189/190 visa applicants, no?
> Ok, I understand your PR is in progress, so ghanta keep calm...


Simple answer - Have You Applied yet? No, right? Then that tells you...

For your help I also pointed out threads right now best suitable for you... you can obviously come here and read replies to understand what lies ahead of you but best place to discuss on your current state is those other mentioned threads...


----------



## tirupoti

alamin104 said:


> Me too on the same boat. Although I claimed points for experience, have not assessed by EA. However in a mail CO assured me of finalization of awarded points as per my claim.


Thank you very much brother, feeling relieved to see ur reply. Could you please tell me if ur CO gave you any warning regarding this issue.


----------



## Sandy J

sremtron said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its your support and guidance made this day happen to me..
> 
> Received the Direct Grant today..
> 
> Again thanks for everyone in this forum..
> 
> My time lines :
> Visa Type : 189
> OCC : 2334 (electronics engg)
> EOI : 6-Mar-2014
> Invite : 28 -Apr-2014
> Visalodged : 28-Apr-2014
> Docs Upload : 28-Apr-2014
> Medicals : 3-May-2014
> PCC : 9-May-2014
> 
> My first smiley's : :drum::grouphug::first:lane:
> Direct Grant : 19-May-2014


Congrats. Bazooka grant.


----------



## alamin104

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I got following statement from ACS.
> 
> "The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> Please guide me that if I can claim the month of December 2007 or not?
> 
> Best Regards,


Do u need the whole December to be counted to claim 65 points? if not better claim from January as the ACS statement is a bit ambiguous.


----------



## alamin104

tirupoti said:


> Thank you very much brother, feeling relieved to see ur reply. Could you please tell me if ur CO gave you any warning regarding this issue.


She didnt say a thing on this issue let alone warning.


----------



## koleth

muco14 said:


> My CO was allocated one month back.
> I had submitted all documents 3 weeks back. Co had asked for couple of more proofs which I had sent last week.
> My Visa is for 189. What is the expected time line for me to know my status after submission of documents and CO not asking for anymore documents?
> 
> Do you need to engage your CO every week or so to know the status..does that help?


What are the Doc's the CO requested for? Just to take care when i am lodging the VISA application


----------



## mainak

Bug_Hunter(261313) said:


> Ghanta gee,
> This message of yours is still reasonable, last was just a ghanta.
> 
> :nono: In this forum, we are to help each other and to respect each other, not to boss people around.
> 
> I always start my message with dear members etc and end it with best-regards.
> 
> And your rude response came, telling me that I hijacked you "very own" thread?
> 
> ghanta hijack kia heh?


They why not you keeping your calm?
You already took the cue & posted in that thred...

I did not use foul word but pointed you where you can get best help. I am sorry if you felt offended. You did not like my note but i can tell you that if you hang around here long enough you will see people getting redirected...

Finally, please follow forum rule and keep it in English only.


----------



## alamin104

koleth said:


> What are the Doc's the CO requested for? Just to take care when i am lodging the VISA application


It depends on your claim.
age: Birth certificate, Passport, SSC Certificate
Education: Degree Certificate, Transcript
Job Experience: pay slip, Bank statement if paid via bank transfer, referral letter from employer.
Assessment outcome letter.
and other documents supporting your EOI.


----------



## mainak

koleth said:


> What are the Doc's the CO requested for? Just to take care when i am lodging the VISA application


Hi

You can check this awesome note from Sathiya : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7201-eoi-submitted-club-1239.html#post3497385

This lists all things you need now

Cheers


----------



## sremtron

Yes ,,i am from Bangalore,,, Offshore applicant


----------



## sremtron

No,,i am from Bangalore offshore applicant



huzefa85 said:


> Congratulations. That is pretty quick - 3 weeks
> Are you an onshore applicant ?


----------



## sremtron

HI ,
yes,i have applied for both work experience and Qualification assessment from EA.
My understanding is if you claim points for work experience you should get your work experience assessed by EA. You need submit EA with the reference letter from your employer clearing stating your job roles and responsibilities.. Hope this helps..



tirupoti said:


> Congratulations.
> Can I ask you 1 question? Have u had ur job experience assessed by EA too? I have done that only for my qualification and applied for the Visa. However I will claim > 3 year experience and I have been working in a very recognized company where my job is fully relevant to my occ code 233411. I m a little worried about that.


----------



## mainak

sremtron said:


> Yes ,,i am from Bangalore,,, Offshore applicant


really great then... grant in less than a month is rare for onshore applicants too

have a party mate..


----------



## alamin104

sremtron said:


> HI ,
> yes,i have applied for both work experience and Qualification assessment from EA.
> My understanding is if you claim points for work experience you should get your work experience assessed by EA. You need submit EA with the reference letter from your employer clearing stating your job roles and responsibilities.. Hope this helps..


I have seen somewhere in the immigration site that the experience assessment is optional. However, its better to have an opinion from assessing body which might accelerate an application processing.


----------



## Australia2012

Hello,
I have a query. I can see in my immi account that a grant letter has been created today, but I can not open it. E-mail correspondence would go to my agent. neither has my agent informed me anything about this nor can i check my vevo status. Does this mean that i have been granted PR or is it something else the grant letter related to?
Waiting for the reply.
Thank you.


----------



## greeniearun

greeniearun said:


> I sent an email to brisbane.gsm.team34 and it said that mailborx is no longer in use and has been forwarded to [email protected] for processing... Is this what you get when you try to reach your CO ?
> 
> Thanks. greenie


Someone help please....


----------



## jestin684

Australia2012 said:


> Hello,
> I have a query. I can see in my immi account that a grant letter has been created today, but I can not open it. E-mail correspondence would go to my agent. neither has my agent informed me anything about this nor can i check my vevo status. Does this mean that i have been granted PR or is it something else the grant letter related to?
> Waiting for the reply.
> Thank you.


Ask ur agent he/she might have receivedan email by know...do please share ur timelines....


----------



## DivineGrace

sremtron said:


> HI ,
> yes,i have applied for both work experience and Qualification assessment from EA.
> My understanding is if you claim points for work experience you should get your work experience assessed by EA. You need submit EA with the reference letter from your employer clearing stating your job roles and responsibilities.. Hope this helps..


Hello Friend

Many Congratulations  !!!

I think you claimed points for work exp , so what all docs u provided to claim work experience ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Australia2012 said:


> Hello,
> I have a query. I can see in my immi account that a grant letter has been created today, but I can not open it. E-mail correspondence would go to my agent. neither has my agent informed me anything about this nor can i check my vevo status. Does this mean that i have been granted PR or is it something else the grant letter related to?
> Waiting for the reply.
> Thank you.


You can open the Grant letter. Follow these Instructions:

1. Login to your Immi Account
2. Click on your application
3. Click the link - *View Grant Letter*
4. A new Window will open (Make sure Pop-up blocker is disabled)
5. Under Correspondence Title - Click *Immi Grant Notification*
6. You will now see a section Correspondence Details. There will be 2 links under it. The top link will be like BCC2014/xxxxxx - TRFNo - LastName, FirstName - IMMI Grant Notification (This is the *Grant letter*)
The second Link is the email that was sent.
Click and download both and save them on your computer safely.

The same will also be sent in the email from CO.

Do let me know if you have any issues.


----------



## Australia2012

rohit1_sharma said:


> You can open the Grant letter. Follow these Instructions:
> 
> 1. Login to your Immi Account
> 2. Click on your application
> 3. Click the link - *View Grant Letter*
> 4. A new Window will open (Make sure Pop-up blocker is disabled)
> 5. Under Correspondence Title - Click *Immi Grant Notification*
> 6. You will now see a section Correspondence Details. There will be 2 links under it. The top link will be like BCC2014/xxxxxx - TRFNo - LastName, FirstName - IMMI Grant Notification (This is the *Grant letter*)
> The second Link is the email that was sent.
> Click and download both and save them on your computer safely.
> 
> The same will also be sent in the email from CO.
> 
> Do let me know if you have any issues.


Thank you for your reply Rohit.
But the problem is that Under correspondence title, it shows "No correspondence found". This might be because the correspondence medium chosen by my agent is his email address.
Is there any other way?


----------



## Donavan

Hey Guys

I decided 27th January 2014 to move to Perth to join my family there. 

I started getting my documents together and this is my time lie to date below;

27 January 2014: Started Getting Documents together
24 February 2014: Submitted my documents to CPA Australia for my skills Assessment
8 March 2014: IELTS Test
24 March 2014: IELTS Results
14 April 2014: Got back my Positive skills Assessment from CPA Australia
18 April 2014: Submitted my Expression of Interest
11 May 2014: Received my Invite
12 May 2014: Completed the VISA application for my 189 and Paid the fee
12 May 2014: Uploaded all required Documents
14 May 2014: Received and uploaded Police Clearance Certificate


Documents Uploaded
National Identity Book
Passport and all pages of passport
Unabridged Birth Certificate
Unabridged Marriage Certificate
IELTS Results
Police Clearance Certificate
CPA Skill Assessment for Migration
CPA Skilled Employment assessment for Migration
Bachelor of Accounting Science Degree Certificate and Academic record
Honors Bachelor of Accounting Science Degree Certificate and Academic record
Employment letters from all my previous employers
Employment letter from current employer
Latest Payslip from current employer
Employment contract from current employer
Downloaded and completed for 80.



Going forward

Downloaded and arranged my medicals
20 May 2014 I have my medicals

Now for my questions:

1.) Did I miss anything?

2.) When will I hear anything from IMMI?

3.) When will a CO be allocated to me and how will I know if this is done?


Regards

Donavan


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Australia2012 said:


> Thank you for your reply Rohit.
> But the problem is that Under correspondence title, it shows "No correspondence found". This might be because the correspondence medium chosen by my agent is his email address.
> Is there any other way?


I am not sure but I feel that even if an Agent is authorised, the immi account should show up the letter. You can wait for a day, maybe it takes time for the letter to show up in the immi account. Also check with your agent I would say.

As far as VeVo is concerned, The only thing that works for me is the Visa Grant Number. All other options don't show any result. So do use that if you are validating your Visa details.


----------



## Donavan

Oh One more thing;

Where can I check if a CO has been allocated to my case?


----------



## Australia2012

rohit1_sharma said:


> I am not sure but I feel that even if an Agent is authorised, the immi account should show up the letter. You can wait for a day, maybe it takes time for the letter to show up in the immi account. Also check with your agent I would say.
> 
> As far as VeVo is concerned, The only thing that works for me is the Visa Grant Number. All other options don't show any result. So do use that if you are validating your Visa details.


I also check my vevo using Visa Grant Number. Till yesterday, it was showing that Bridging visa of my 485 was active. Today nothing shows up. It only says cannot be found. I am worried now.
What is that grant letter anyway? Is it the grant of PR or might be something else?
Thanx...


----------



## kyoizanag

Australia2012 said:


> I also check my vevo using Visa Grant Number. Till yesterday, it was showing that Bridging visa of my 485 was active. Today nothing shows up. It only says cannot be found. I am worried now.
> What is that grant letter anyway? Is it the grant of PR or might be something else?
> Thanx...


I think it is the PR. Congrats. Maybe the grant letter was sent to your agent.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Australia2012 said:


> I also check my vevo using Visa Grant Number. Till yesterday, it was showing that Bridging visa of my 485 was active. Today nothing shows up. It only says cannot be found. I am worried now.
> What is that grant letter anyway? Is it the grant of PR or might be something else?
> Thanx...


The Grant Letter is for PR and has all the details of your and dependent's Visa. It will have your Receipt number, TRN No., Grant Number, First Entry date and details of your passport, visa issuance and if there are any conditions. This is the main letter you need to retain for any future travel or reference regarding your PR. The document itself says that you should print and save it at a safe place.


----------



## manmvk

*How to prepare Statutory Declaration*

Dear All,

Need your help.

My co asked for Payslip & Bank Statement (Salary credit) for which I never claimed any point. He also asked for Form 80.

Since I do not have complete documents my agent told he needs to prepare a Statutory Declaration along with the document.

Now I have tough time with my agent as I submitted all the documents one week before and he is still taking his own sweet time for preparing the declaration for submitting the same to my co.

*My Doubts:*
1). Can anyone share the format for Statutory Declaration .
2). Shall I directly send this documents to my co?
3). Whether my co reject my mail since I have authorised the agent behalf of me?

Thanks in advance to all


----------



## sevnik0202

chiku2006 said:


> Inform the CO about it or fill form 1022 (I hope its the correct number) this form is for change of circumstances. .


Thanks for the inputs, however I have not lodged my visa as of now. Just recieved the invite on 12th May. Can I provide a new job reference letter for visa with the new address or do I have to fill form 1023?

Thanks 
Dev


----------



## chandana

Hi friends,

I received my invitation for 189 visa as a BA (261111) last week and planning to lodge the application by end of this week via my agent. I was previously closely following up the EOI Submitted Club and a big thank you for all the seniors/ peers for the information shared, positive thoughts and encouragement!!!

For the next critical milestone, I have a few clarifications about submitting the visa application:

1. I read from the thread that I could submit the PCC and medical report along with the application. I just found out that although applying now for the PCC is a possibility, I need to wait till my case officer assigns me a reference ID (HAP ID), before going for the medical examination. So, would it help if I get the PCC processed in the interim?

2. In Form 80, I can specify only a few details about my educational background and the rest can be detailed out under Part J. However, there’s not enough horizontal and vertical text space on Part J (61) for this. What options do I have to expand further?

3. At what point of the process would I need to have the Statutory Declarations sheet ready?

4. Usually after how long is a CA assigned and if all clarifications/ additional documents are provided, how long would the visa grant take?

and finally,

5. Is Visa Grant the final milestone to achieve in the process, or are there any other minor submissions afterwards?

Apologies for the long set of clarifications, but would really appreciate if anyone can provide details.

Thanks a million in advance.

Cheers!


----------



## Guest

alamin104 said:


> Me too on the same boat. Although I claimed points for experience, have not assessed by EA. However in a mail CO assured me of finalization of awarded points as per my claim.


Hi alamin,

Could you please explain as to what you mean by finalization of awarded points. Did CO confirmed that work points claimed by you is verified even though u didnt get it assessed. Why i am asking is i have got my work experience assessed by EA but for 7.6 yrs as i joined another company by the time i submitted my documents to ea for assessment. The work experience that have not been assessed by EA falls in the same occupation code for which i got positive. I have uploaded all the documents justifying my employment.

Hope i wont be questioned for the non-assessed employment period. Whats ur opnion.


----------



## ggupta002

*Form 80 query:*

Could someone please confirm whether we need to answer below questions or can these be left blank.:

Q17. What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
Q18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
Q19. Intended date of departure


----------



## mainak

ggupta002 said:


> *Form 80 query:*
> 
> Could someone please confirm whether we need to answer below questions or can these be left blank.:
> 
> Q17. What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
> Q18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
> Q19. Intended date of departure


What I wrote (all in caps as per form guideline):

17 - FOR IMMIGRATION (WANT TO LIVE AND WORK AT <state name if u r on 190 / AUSTRALIA if u r on 189>)
18 - NOT PLANNED YET
19 - Sorry I don't remember


----------



## Australia2012

Dear all,
I m very happy to say that I received the PR today........
Got within 20 days of lodging the docs.....very fast must say....
Thanx for the support guys...
Cheers!!!!!!


----------



## mainak

chandana said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I received my invitation for 189 visa as a BA (261111) last week and planning to lodge the application by end of this week via my agent. I was previously closely following up the EOI Submitted Club and a big thank you for all the seniors/ peers for the information shared, positive thoughts and encouragement!!!
> 
> For the next critical milestone, I have a few clarifications about submitting the visa application:
> 
> 1. I read from the thread that I could submit the PCC and medical report along with the application. I just found out that although applying now for the PCC is a possibility, I need to wait till my case officer assigns me a reference ID (HAP ID), before going for the medical examination. So, would it help if I get the PCC processed in the interim?
> 
> 2. In Form 80, I can specify only a few details about my educational background and the rest can be detailed out under Part J. However, there’s not enough horizontal and vertical text space on Part J (61) for this. What options do I have to expand further?
> 
> 3. At what point of the process would I need to have the Statutory Declarations sheet ready?
> 
> 4. Usually after how long is a CA assigned and if all clarifications/ additional documents are provided, how long would the visa grant take?
> 
> and finally,
> 
> 5. Is Visa Grant the final milestone to achieve in the process, or are there any other minor submissions afterwards?
> 
> Apologies for the long set of clarifications, but would really appreciate if anyone can provide details.
> 
> Thanks a million in advance.
> 
> Cheers!


1. PCC you do yourself. For Medicals, you don't need to do wait for CO and once you have paid fees you shall be able to see a link 'Organise your medical..' .. clicking there you will be able to generate your HAP Id

2. Any answer can be extended in the last page

3. SD for what? Didn't get you...

4. Official timeline I think 3 months (not sure) but current trend for 189 is something from 5-7 weeks. If CO requires additional document then s/he will give you time for that (usually a month I think)

5. I think GRANT is final 

Good luck


----------



## blessall

Australia2012 said:


> Dear all,
> I m very happy to say that I received the PR today........
> Got within 20 days of lodging the docs.....very fast must say....
> Thanx for the support guys...
> Cheers!!!!!!


Congrats


----------



## mainak

Australia2012 said:


> Dear all,
> I m very happy to say that I received the PR today........
> Got within 20 days of lodging the docs.....very fast must say....
> Thanx for the support guys...
> Cheers!!!!!!


*CONGRATS*

Same day 2 people got visa who applied on the same day of mine


----------



## blessall

I want to ask whether it is advisable to upload docs of your current work experience occupation which is different from the one assessed with other docs. Or wait for CO to ask for it. Thx


----------



## rohit1_sharma

mainak said:


> *CONGRATS*
> 
> Same day 2 people got visa who applied on the same day of mine


Don't worry, Your grant will also come soon. The candidates who are Onshore get their processing faster than offshore.


----------



## mainak

blessall said:


> I want to ask whether it is advisable to upload docs of your current work experience occupation which is different from the one assessed with other docs. Or wait for CO to ask for it. Thx


Humnnn I think CO won't accept which is NOT assessed by your assessing authority (except continuation of last assessed employment)

If it is already assessed but you are currently doing something else other than what is written in your last reference letter - then I think you don't mention this at all. By this you are not hiding info and just not bringing unwanted trouble. I read that CO needs that reference letter which you submitted to Accessing authority. Now if there is minor change - you can skip. If there are major differences - I am not sure mate... let other's pitch in


----------



## mainak

rohit1_sharma said:


> Don't worry, Your grant will also come soon. The candidates who are Onshore get their processing faster than offshore.


Thanks Rohit but the other guy is from Bangalore (see 2 pages back)

Btw, I wonder what happened to 'prseeker'!!

He is silent and no news of grant...


----------



## blessall

mainak said:


> Humnnn I think CO won't accept which is NOT assessed by your assessing authority (except continuation of last assessed employment)
> 
> If it is already assessed but you are currently doing something else other than what is written in your last reference letter - then I think you don't mention this at all. By this you are not hiding info and just not bringing unwanted trouble. I read that CO needs that reference letter which you submitted to Accessing authority. Now if there is minor change - you can skip. If there are major differences - I am not sure mate... let other's pitch in


I am not claiming points for this experience and clearly stated in eoi.and visa app as not relevant. Do you think that Co would be requiring the docs even then


----------



## mainak

blessall said:


> I am not claiming points for this experience and clearly stated in eoi.and visa app as not relevant. Do you think that Co would be requiring the docs even then


Okay you are not claiming points. Then I dont think you need any proof for that.


----------



## blessall

mainak said:


> Okay you are not claiming points. Then I dont think you need any proof for that.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Hey friends.
Please help , I hv a query.
Do I need IELTS result of my spouse at the time of filling VISA application?? Can't Visa application form filled & fees paid without that.
Do reply


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hey friends.
> Please help , I hv a query.
> Do I need IELTS result of my spouse at the time of filling VISA application?? Can't Visa application form filled & fees paid without that.
> Do reply


You don't need it at the time of Visa application. Once you submit the application and pay the fee, then you can later upload the score-sheet and all other documents to support your application. You will have enough time for it and in case it takes time, you can ask the case officer to give you additional time for it.


----------



## delhi_ratnesh

Sorry for hijacking this thread, but this is really urgent and very important for me.

My visa application for PR visa subclass 189 has been refused today, due to a clerical mistake made by ACS in Skill ASSESSMENT result "after clause" for Software Engineer 261313 category.

From To Employer
July-2004 Dec-2005 xyz
Dec-2005 Apr-2008 xyz
Apr-2008 Apr-2011 xyz
May-2011 Sep-2013 xyz. still working for this employer)

The issue is following text in the ACS result which says 
“The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code. “

I believe there is clerical mistake happened while preparing this result and year is wrongly mentioned as “July 2006” instead of “July 2004”.

My claim was age(30 points), overseas employment (15 points) and education(15 points)
they have considered age and education, but say your experience is considered only after july 2006, and which doesnt make total experience 8 years or more till sep-13, so you get 10 pints only for overseas experience and total sum is 55 points. and visa is refused.

I am overage now, and also can not afford to spend another 6160 AUD. Kindly advise what all options I have. do I have a strong case ?

Can PR be granted???
or if not, can visa fee be refunded ?

ACS: 16-dec-13
IELTS: 15-feb-14 overall score 6 
invitation received:13-apr-14 
PR Applciation lodged: 14-apr-14
visa refused: 19-may-14


----------



## RGK2013

Hi All,

I have a few Questions regarding Form80. Would be of great help if some one can clarify it.

1. Should we also include part time jobs carried while studying in Australia?

2. I was due to submit my PhD thesis a week ago. However, the submission is delayed and I hope to submit in a month time. I have indicated that the course completion would be 14/05/2014 in my visa application. Will it be alright if the date is changed in form 80?

3. Question 26 - I am already in Australia. What should I answer for question "What is your main reason for remaining in Australia"? Is it about my present stay that is educational purpose or future plans? May I know what will be an appropriate answer?

4. Question 35 and 36: I am in Australia with Research category student visa. Previously I was in a postgraduate student visa. From the date of first entry till now I have held 3 visas. How should I answer these questions.
Question 35: Are you currently in Australia?
Question 36: Have you been to Australia before?

5. Question 48: Do you have any personal contacts in Australia? - Can I give any friends or landlord? Is there any preference over the contacts like, contact of boss is better than friend or so?
Question 49: Do you have any other personal contacts in Australia? - What and how many (added to the additional documents section) should I give?

6. I understand that I have to fill a separate Form80 for my wife. She was not employed for a year after marriage. Can we state that she was house wife and was supported with my income? 

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kyoizanag

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread, but this is really urgent and very important for me.
> 
> My visa application for PR visa subclass 189 has been refused today, due to a clerical mistake made by ACS in Skill ASSESSMENT result "after clause" for Software Engineer 261313 category.
> 
> From To  Employer
> July-2004 Dec-2005 xyz
> Dec-2005 Apr-2008 xyz
> Apr-2008 Apr-2011 xyz
> May-2011 Sep-2013 xyz. still working for this employer)
> 
> The issue is following text in the ACS result which says
> “The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code. “
> 
> I believe there is clerical mistake happened while preparing this result and year is wrongly mentioned as “July 2006” instead of “July 2004”.
> 
> My claim was age(30 points), overseas employment (15 points) and education(15 points)
> they have considered age and education, but say your experience is considered only after july 2006, and which doesnt make total experience 8 years or more till sep-13, so you get 10 pints only for overseas experience and total sum is 55 points. and visa is refused.
> 
> I am overage now, and also can not afford to spend another 6160 AUD. Kindly advise what all options I have. do I have a strong case ?
> 
> Can PR be granted???
> or if not, can visa fee be refunded ?
> 
> ACS: 16-dec-13
> IELTS: 15-feb-14 overall score 6
> invitation received:13-apr-14
> PR Applciation lodged: 14-apr-14
> visa refused: 19-may-14


You should have read more before lodging your application. This case (or similar ones) has been mentioned numerous times on this forum. What you can do now is improving your IELTS to all 7 as soon as possible and submit a new EOI.


----------



## jhp

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread, but this is really urgent and very important for me.
> 
> My visa application for PR visa subclass 189 has been refused today, due to a clerical mistake made by ACS in Skill ASSESSMENT result "after clause" for Software Engineer 261313 category.
> 
> From To Employer
> July-2004 Dec-2005 xyz
> Dec-2005 Apr-2008 xyz
> Apr-2008 Apr-2011 xyz
> May-2011 Sep-2013 xyz. still working for this employer)
> 
> The issue is following text in the ACS result which says
> “The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code. “
> 
> I believe there is clerical mistake happened while preparing this result and year is wrongly mentioned as “July 2006” instead of “July 2004”.
> 
> My claim was age(30 points), overseas employment (15 points) and education(15 points)
> they have considered age and education, but say your experience is considered only after july 2006, and which doesnt make total experience 8 years or more till sep-13, so you get 10 pints only for overseas experience and total sum is 55 points. and visa is refused.
> 
> I am overage now, and also can not afford to spend another 6160 AUD. Kindly advise what all options I have. do I have a strong case ?
> 
> Can PR be granted???
> or if not, can visa fee be refunded ?
> 
> ACS: 16-dec-13
> IELTS: 15-feb-14 overall score 6
> invitation received:13-apr-14
> PR Applciation lodged: 14-apr-14
> visa refused: 19-may-14


I believe there is no clerical mistake in ACS assessment, in fact according to new ACS format either two or four years or experience is deducted according to ICT equivalency. Thus your exp will only be considered July 2006. Still it will be better to check with ACS guys.


----------



## kyoizanag

Australia2012 said:


> Dear all,
> I m very happy to say that I received the PR today........
> Got within 20 days of lodging the docs.....very fast must say....
> Thanx for the support guys...
> Cheers!!!!!!


Congrats. I told you it was the PR.


----------



## mainak

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread, but this is really urgent and very important for me.
> 
> My visa application for PR visa subclass 189 has been refused today, due to a clerical mistake made by ACS in Skill ASSESSMENT result "after clause" for Software Engineer 261313 category.
> 
> From To Employer
> July-2004 Dec-2005 xyz
> Dec-2005 Apr-2008 xyz
> Apr-2008 Apr-2011 xyz
> May-2011 Sep-2013 xyz. still working for this employer)
> 
> The issue is following text in the ACS result which says
> “The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code. “
> 
> I believe there is clerical mistake happened while preparing this result and year is wrongly mentioned as “July 2006” instead of “July 2004”.
> 
> My claim was age(30 points), overseas employment (15 points) and education(15 points)
> they have considered age and education, but say your experience is considered only after july 2006, and which doesnt make total experience 8 years or more till sep-13, so you get 10 pints only for overseas experience and total sum is 55 points. and visa is refused.
> 
> I am overage now, and also can not afford to spend another 6160 AUD. Kindly advise what all options I have. do I have a strong case ?
> 
> Can PR be granted???
> or if not, can visa fee be refunded ?
> 
> ACS: 16-dec-13
> IELTS: 15-feb-14 overall score 6
> invitation received:13-apr-14
> PR Applciation lodged: 14-apr-14
> visa refused: 19-may-14


oh God Man!!

This is absolutely not a clerical mistake !!!!

Don't you know that deduction of min 2 years mandatory now at ACS??? This is what they skill met date... the forum is flooded with discussion on this.

I am so sorry man but I think it's gone case...  

We had two similar cases (I forgot the user names).

At one case they guy had 65 but this mistake brought him down to 60. CO was really kind and processed him for 60 as he atleast crossed the pass mark.

Another case we saw reported in this thread which is exactly yours - and there CO politely asked the guy to withdraw application... but they did not return money I think...

I am really sorry mate but I dont think there are ways - extremely costly overlook


----------



## ashkrs

kyoizanag said:


> Congrats. I told you it was the PR.



Which center handled your case ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread, but this is really urgent and very important for me.
> 
> My visa application for PR visa subclass 189 has been refused today, due to a clerical mistake made by ACS in Skill ASSESSMENT result "after clause" for Software Engineer 261313 category.
> 
> From To Employer
> July-2004 Dec-2005 xyz
> Dec-2005 Apr-2008 xyz
> Apr-2008 Apr-2011 xyz
> May-2011 Sep-2013 xyz. still working for this employer)
> 
> The issue is following text in the ACS result which says
> “The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code. “
> 
> I believe there is clerical mistake happened while preparing this result and year is wrongly mentioned as “July 2006” instead of “July 2004”.
> 
> My claim was age(30 points), overseas employment (15 points) and education(15 points)
> they have considered age and education, but say your experience is considered only after july 2006, and which doesnt make total experience 8 years or more till sep-13, so you get 10 pints only for overseas experience and total sum is 55 points. and visa is refused.
> 
> I am overage now, and also can not afford to spend another 6160 AUD. Kindly advise what all options I have. do I have a strong case ?
> 
> Can PR be granted???
> or if not, can visa fee be refunded ?
> 
> ACS: 16-dec-13
> IELTS: 15-feb-14 overall score 6
> invitation received:13-apr-14
> PR Applciation lodged: 14-apr-14
> visa refused: 19-may-14


Really sorry to hear about your refusal.

I don't think that it's a clerical mistake by ACS as they deduct experience based on your education and provide the date from which you are considered to be skilled. This deduction can happen from 2 years to 8 years based on your education.

2 years to 4 years is a standard deduction by ACS. I myself got 6 years of experience deducted.

Ideally, you should have never claimed the points for the experience which is not considered as skilled by the Assessing Authority as that is the whole purpose of Skill Assessment to know how much experience point you can claim. Over-claiming points can lead to refusal and unfortunately, that is what has happened in your case.

I think you were a bit fast in submitting your application because if you had tried for IELTS again after some practice, you could have easily got additional 10 points and qualified with 65 points with the experience ACS has assessed.

I am not sure if there is any way to get a refund for your application but you can contact the Case Officer and explain your case and admit your mistake that you were unaware about claiming points for skilled experience as you couldn't understand the ACS letter otherwise you would have never over-claimed. Not sure if that will help in refund but Case officer might be able to provide some solution. Atleast an opportunity to apply again and this refusal will not affect in future. But it is definitely worth trying.


----------



## prseeker

mainak said:


> Thanks Rohit but the other guy is from Bangalore (see 2 pages back)
> 
> Btw, I wonder what happened to 'prseeker'!!
> 
> He is silent and no news of grant...


"prseeker" drowned himself in a pool of beer


----------



## tirik.ijrad

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread, but this is really urgent and very important for me.
> 
> My visa application for PR visa subclass 189 has been refused today, due to a clerical mistake made by ACS in Skill ASSESSMENT result "after clause" for Software Engineer 261313 category.
> 
> From To Employer
> July-2004 Dec-2005 xyz
> Dec-2005 Apr-2008 xyz
> Apr-2008 Apr-2011 xyz
> May-2011 Sep-2013 xyz. still working for this employer)
> 
> The issue is following text in the ACS result which says
> &#147;The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code. &#147;
> 
> I believe there is clerical mistake happened while preparing this result and year is wrongly mentioned as &#147;July 2006&#148; instead of &#147;July 2004&#148;.
> 
> My claim was age(30 points), overseas employment (15 points) and education(15 points)
> they have considered age and education, but say your experience is considered only after july 2006, and which doesnt make total experience 8 years or more till sep-13, so you get 10 pints only for overseas experience and total sum is 55 points. and visa is refused.
> 
> I am overage now, and also can not afford to spend another 6160 AUD. Kindly advise what all options I have. do I have a strong case ?
> 
> Can PR be granted???
> or if not, can visa fee be refunded ?
> 
> ACS: 16-dec-13
> IELTS: 15-feb-14 overall score 6
> invitation received:13-apr-14
> PR Applciation lodged: 14-apr-14
> visa refused: 19-may-14


Ratnesh,
Kindly contact your case officer. You have entered wrong date only. It is not so serious offense to endure a refusal. You can contact DIBP over phone also and resolve the matter. 

Be positive, keep calm and make high your determination to solve the case.

DIBP officers are cooperative and helpful. Believe - if you are true, you don't have to fear from anyone.


----------



## mainak

prseeker said:


> "prseeker" drowned himself in a pool of beer


Mediate 

Hugh Jackman is claiming in today's paper that he reads 'Gita' & 'Uponishad'


----------



## smady41

smady41 said:


> Hmm. My first company HR sent me B&W copies of my final settlement docs including the service cert! So i will have to notarize them I think. But I am doubtful whether the notary public would question me on this. Anyways, I will go now and find out.
> 
> Thanks.


My Notary rejected to attest the electronic copies as 'attested true copy of original'. Instead advised me to get an SD done with various such items (offer letter, salary slips, bank statement, form 16 etc) as proof of my employment and attached them as exhibits.

I plan to upload these as additional proof, along with the attested true copies of my employment reference letters as main proof.

I hope this will be fine?!


----------



## sevnik0202

The following employment after June 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

06/08 - 07/09 (1yrs 1mths) JUNIOR SOFTWARE DEVELOPER
07/09 - 07/13 (4yrs 0mths) DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER

1. I am currently working with the same employer. Kindly look into this assessment and tell me if I am ok to claim 5 points for three years overseas experience?

2. Do I include June 2010 or exclude it?

Thanks 
Dev


----------



## alamin104

mainak said:


> oh God Man!!
> 
> This is absolutely not a clerical mistake !!!!
> 
> Don't you know that deduction of min 2 years mandatory now at ACS??? This is what they skill met date... the forum is flooded with discussion on this.
> 
> I am so sorry man but I think it's gone case...
> 
> We had two similar cases (I forgot the user names).
> 
> At one case they guy had 65 but this mistake brought him down to 60. CO was really kind and processed him for 60 as he at least crossed the pass mark.
> 
> Another case we saw reported in this thread which is exactly yours - and there CO politely asked the guy to withdraw application... but they did not return money I think...
> 
> I am really sorry mate but I dont think there are ways - extremely costly overlook


Are u sure? where is the post? Its very unusual for a CO to bypass regulations.


----------



## rockyrambo

sevnik0202 said:


> The following employment after June 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 06/08 - 07/09 (1yrs 1mths) JUNIOR SOFTWARE DEVELOPER
> 07/09 - 07/13 (4yrs 0mths) DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER
> 
> 1. I am currently working with the same employer. Kindly look into this assessment and tell me if I am ok to claim 5 points for three years overseas experience?
> 
> 2. Do I include June 2010 or exclude it?
> 
> Thanks
> Dev


1. If you assume after means excluding June 2010, then also your experience is from July 2010 to July 2013 which is 3 years..
2. I had the same case and excluded the month while applying but later on got an email from ACS stating that I can include that month.. Since, I worked in the same company, I will give proofs through form 16, pay slips , etc. to support the rest of the months..Alternatively, I am authorized to include that month as well...See below:

Dear Varun,

Thank you for your email.

I have looked at your dates of employment and I can confirm that the month of August 2008 can be counted as skilled employment.

Please let me know if you have any further questions.

Kind Regards
Jen


----------



## rockyrambo

smady41 said:


> My Notary rejected to attest the electronic copies as 'attested true copy of original'. Instead advised me to get an SD done with various such items (offer letter, salary slips, bank statement, form 16 etc) as proof of my employment and attached them as exhibits.
> 
> I plan to upload these as additional proof, along with the attested true copies of my employment reference letters as main proof.
> 
> I hope this will be fine?!


Can you not get a stamp from the company on the payslips, etc? Normally, the HR stamps these documents..Also, isn't the logo of the company on your payslips in color? I have a colored logo..I will take a colored scan and then get it notarized as well..


----------



## greeniearun

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread, but this is really urgent and very important for me.
> 
> My visa application for PR visa subclass 189 has been refused today, due to a clerical mistake made by ACS in Skill ASSESSMENT result "after clause" for Software Engineer 261313 category.
> 
> From To Employer
> July-2004 Dec-2005 xyz
> Dec-2005 Apr-2008 xyz
> Apr-2008 Apr-2011 xyz
> May-2011 Sep-2013 xyz. still working for this employer)
> 
> The issue is following text in the ACS result which says
> “The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code. “
> 
> I believe there is clerical mistake happened while preparing this result and year is wrongly mentioned as “July 2006” instead of “July 2004”.
> 
> My claim was age(30 points), overseas employment (15 points) and education(15 points)
> they have considered age and education, but say your experience is considered only after july 2006, and which doesnt make total experience 8 years or more till sep-13, so you get 10 pints only for overseas experience and total sum is 55 points. and visa is refused.
> 
> I am overage now, and also can not afford to spend another 6160 AUD. Kindly advise what all options I have. do I have a strong case ?
> 
> Can PR be granted???
> or if not, can visa fee be refunded ?
> 
> ACS: 16-dec-13
> IELTS: 15-feb-14 overall score 6
> invitation received:13-apr-14
> PR Applciation lodged: 14-apr-14
> visa refused: 19-may-14



Feeling really sorry for your case ....


----------



## ddabral

Hi All,

I am currently in India and applying for PR under Skilled Migration- State sponsored subclass 190. 

I have an urgent query regarding police verification /character certificate that is needed for Visa 190.

I was on a US student visa (F1 visa) for almost 3 yrs (2007-2010) after which i came back to India.

Request you pls answer my questions below :

1 ) Do I need to submit 2 separate character certificates - One from India & one from US ?
2) If yes, then what is the procedure to attain the same from US. 
-I have gone through the pdf "Character Requirement - how to obtain a police certificate : feb 2013". However I am still uncertain as to what is the best way for a non-resident of US to obtain one .
3) If anyone on this thread has had any experience in the same matter, I would be looking forward to his help. 
4) Typically how long would it take to get one from US & India ?

Hoping to hear from you.

PS : This is my first post in this forum, so really waiting for a reply in anticipation !  

Thanks!
ddabral


----------



## hiya_hanan

I am really sorry about the refusal delhi_ratnesh. Hope for the best & be positive. I am sure follow the steps which all the experts are guiding you.

But, rohit1_sharma, in this case, the reason for his refusal is how come he entered into the EOI if he did not secure 60 points here ? while submitting in EOI it does not allow you to fill the form unless you get 60 points. More over, did he also considered the deducted experience by ACS ? Please make me understand.

Thanks for your patience.

hiya_hanan




rohit1_sharma said:


> Really sorry to hear about your refusal.
> 
> I don't think that it's a clerical mistake by ACS as they deduct experience based on your education and provide the date from which you are considered to be skilled. This deduction can happen from 2 years to 8 years based on your education.
> 
> 2 years to 4 years is a standard deduction by ACS. I myself got 6 years of experience deducted.
> 
> Ideally, you should have never claimed the points for the experience which is not considered as skilled by the Assessing Authority as that is the whole purpose of Skill Assessment to know how much experience point you can claim. Over-claiming points can lead to refusal and unfortunately, that is what has happened in your case.
> 
> I think you were a bit fast in submitting your application because if you had tried for IELTS again after some practice, you could have easily got additional 10 points and qualified with 65 points with the experience ACS has assessed.
> 
> I am not sure if there is any way to get a refund for your application but you can contact the Case Officer and explain your case and admit your mistake that you were unaware about claiming points for skilled experience as you couldn't understand the ACS letter otherwise you would have never over-claimed. Not sure if that will help in refund but Case officer might be able to provide some solution. Atleast an opportunity to apply again and this refusal will not affect in future. But it is definitely worth trying.


----------



## rockyrambo

Donavan said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I decided 27th January 2014 to move to Perth to join my family there.
> 
> I started getting my documents together and this is my time lie to date below;
> 
> 27 January 2014: Started Getting Documents together
> 24 February 2014: Submitted my documents to CPA Australia for my skills Assessment
> 8 March 2014: IELTS Test
> 24 March 2014: IELTS Results
> 14 April 2014: Got back my Positive skills Assessment from CPA Australia
> 18 April 2014: Submitted my Expression of Interest
> 11 May 2014: Received my Invite
> 12 May 2014: Completed the VISA application for my 189 and Paid the fee
> 12 May 2014: Uploaded all required Documents
> 14 May 2014: Received and uploaded Police Clearance Certificate
> 
> 
> Documents Uploaded
> National Identity Book
> Passport and all pages of passport
> Unabridged Birth Certificate
> Unabridged Marriage Certificate
> IELTS Results
> Police Clearance Certificate
> CPA Skill Assessment for Migration
> CPA Skilled Employment assessment for Migration
> Bachelor of Accounting Science Degree Certificate and Academic record
> Honors Bachelor of Accounting Science Degree Certificate and Academic record
> Employment letters from all my previous employers
> Employment letter from current employer
> Latest Payslip from current employer
> Employment contract from current employer
> Downloaded and completed for 80.
> 
> 
> 
> Going forward
> 
> Downloaded and arranged my medicals
> 20 May 2014 I have my medicals
> 
> Now for my questions:
> 
> 1.) Did I miss anything?
> 
> 2.) When will I hear anything from IMMI?
> 
> 3.) When will a CO be allocated to me and how will I know if this is done?
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Donavan


hi, do we need to upload all pages of the passport? Is that a requirement?


----------



## mainak

smady41 said:


> My Notary rejected to attest the electronic copies as 'attested true copy of original'. Instead advised me to get an SD done with various such items (offer letter, salary slips, bank statement, form 16 etc) as proof of my employment and attached them as exhibits.
> 
> I plan to upload these as additional proof, along with the attested true copies of my employment reference letters as main proof.
> 
> I hope this will be fine?!


Electronic copies like payslip you can safely upload without attestation i.e. the original copies


----------



## mainak

alamin104 said:


> Are u sure? where is the post? Its very unusual for a CO to bypass regulations.


Yes mate I am very sure - but sorry I forgot the name - this forum discussed this in detail as this was uncommon... it happened kinda 5/6 weeks back - search in this thread


----------



## mainak

ddabral said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am currently in India and applying for PR under Skilled Migration- State sponsored subclass 190.
> 
> I have an urgent query regarding police verification /character certificate that is needed for Visa 190.
> 
> I was on a US student visa (F1 visa) for almost 3 yrs (2007-2010) after which i came back to India.
> 
> Request you pls answer my questions below :
> 
> 1 ) Do I need to submit 2 separate character certificates - One from India & one from US ?
> 2) If yes, then what is the procedure to attain the same from US.
> -I have gone through the pdf "Character Requirement - how to obtain a police certificate : feb 2013". However I am still uncertain as to what is the best way for a non-resident of US to obtain one .
> 3) If anyone on this thread has had any experience in the same matter, I would be looking forward to his help.
> 4) Typically how long would it take to get one from US & India ?
> 
> Hoping to hear from you.
> 
> PS : This is my first post in this forum, so really waiting for a reply in anticipation !
> 
> Thanks!
> ddabral


Short answers: 

1. YES
2. Search in this forum - there are few awesome threads on this (FBI PCC / FBI Fingerprint etc... you will get lots of input there)
3. same as above
4. India PCC - same day if address same with passport, else within 2/3 weeks
US PCC - not sure, check those threads - but last i recall i saw around 4-6 wks


----------



## rohit1_sharma

hiya_hanan said:


> I am really sorry about the refusal delhi_ratnesh. Hope for the best & be positive. I am sure follow the steps which all the experts are guiding you.
> 
> But, rohit1_sharma, in this case, the reason for his refusal is how come he entered into the EOI if he did not secure 60 points here ? while submitting in EOI it does not allow you to fill the form unless you get 60 points. More over, did he also considered the deducted experience by ACS ? Please make me understand.
> 
> Thanks for your patience.
> 
> hiya_hanan


Ya he actually entered the entire experience as relevant and got the points whereas ACS deducted 2 years of experience during skill assessment. So his points got reduced from 60 to 55 if the experience is deducted. This is called over-claiming of points. It can be a mistake if you don't understand the skill assessment letter.


----------



## Guest

cb2406 said:


> Hi alamin,
> 
> Could you please explain as to what you mean by finalization of awarded points. Did CO confirmed that work points claimed by you is verified even though u didnt get it assessed. Why i am asking is i have got my work experience assessed by EA but for 7.6 yrs as i joined another company by the time i submitted my documents to ea for assessment. The work experience that have not been assessed by EA falls in the same occupation code for which i got positive. I have uploaded all the documents justifying my employment.
> 
> Hope i wont be questioned for the non-assessed employment period. Whats ur opnion.



Hi alamin,

Any inputs


----------



## kyoizanag

mainak said:


> Yes mate I am very sure - but sorry I forgot the name - this forum discussed this in detail as this was uncommon... it happened kinda 5/6 weeks back - search in this thread


I think that case was deducted from 70 to 65. And the CO processed it because at that moment 70s and 65s got invited simultaneously.


----------



## OZHope

delhi_ratnesh said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread, but this is really urgent and very important for me.
> 
> My visa application for PR visa subclass 189 has been refused today, due to a clerical mistake made by ACS in Skill ASSESSMENT result "after clause" for Software Engineer 261313 category.
> 
> From To Employer
> July-2004 Dec-2005 xyz
> Dec-2005 Apr-2008 xyz
> Apr-2008 Apr-2011 xyz
> May-2011 Sep-2013 xyz. still working for this employer)
> 
> The issue is following text in the ACS result which says
> “The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO code. “
> 
> I believe there is clerical mistake happened while preparing this result and year is wrongly mentioned as “July 2006” instead of “July 2004”.
> 
> My claim was age(30 points), overseas employment (15 points) and education(15 points)
> they have considered age and education, but say your experience is considered only after july 2006, and which doesnt make total experience 8 years or more till sep-13, so you get 10 pints only for overseas experience and total sum is 55 points. and visa is refused.
> 
> I am overage now, and also can not afford to spend another 6160 AUD. Kindly advise what all options I have. do I have a strong case ?
> 
> Can PR be granted???
> or if not, can visa fee be refunded ?
> 
> ACS: 16-dec-13
> IELTS: 15-feb-14 overall score 6
> invitation received:13-apr-14
> PR Applciation lodged: 14-apr-14
> visa refused: 19-may-14


Sorry to hear that. It's not a clerical mistake, two to four years are deducted by the ACS depending on the circumstances [plz download criteria pdf from ACS website and read page 5]. I feel really sorry for you as you ignored the statement of ACS result and submitted it anyway. You can write to your case officer mentioning that it was an honest mistake from your end and see if anything can be done. However, unfortunately you don't have a strong case and I'm afraid your visa fee is gone.


----------



## mainak

kyoizanag said:


> I think that case was deducted from 70 to 65. And the CO processed it because at that moment 70s and 65s got invited simultaneously.


may be u r correct and i was wrong on 65 to 60...

anyways i remember this case because it was the first example i experienced where over-claim was forgiven by CO


----------



## kyoizanag

mainak said:


> may be u r correct and i was wrong on 65 to 60...
> 
> anyways i remember this case because it was the first example i experienced where over-claim was forgiven by CO


I remember that CO asked him to sign a consent to agree the deduction then he got his grant in 10 minutes after submitting the consent. Maybe we are talking about different cases.


----------



## renjipg

Hi All


I got an invite from skill select , I am planning to lodge visa application soon and would like to clarify one doubt before that.

I added my wife as dependent migrant in my EOI application. But currently my wife is pregnant for 2 months and we are expecting child due December 2014.

If I lodge visa application just for me without any dependent/non-dependent migrants i think i can get visa faster.Inthat case once i have reached Australia how long will it take for me to add my wife and child as dependent migrants and what will be the cost difference.

Could you please suggest or guide me on this query.


----------



## mainak

I will strongly recommend you to add your wife right now. Applying spouse visa from onshore is kinda rocket science (in terms of time and money)


----------



## trying_aussie

Could someone understand this:

My ACS letter has been assessed as relevant experience after July 2009. 
I have submitted EoI for 65 points now and hoping to receive invite quite soon.

Please comment on:
If I lodge my visa appln in July 2014 - I would be having 5 years' exp and can substantiate my claim of 10 points in my EoI?

Is my assumption correct???
Please help me understand...
thanks...


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

The reference letter which I submitted to ACS have a different address than the current address of the same company. This is because the mgmt of the company decided that the office be moved to a different location. How am I supposed to tackle this issue as I have to lodge a visa in a day or two?

All the inputs will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Dev


----------



## Pame

kyoizanag said:


> I remember that CO asked him to sign a consent to agree the deduction then he got his grant in 10 minutes after submitting the consent. Maybe we are talking about different cases.


Hi,

I guess its when you have enough points to meet the invitation round on that day, even after reduction. For ex, if somebodies point gets reduced from 75 to 70 due to unintentional false claims and 65 was the cut off on that day of invitation, then they may proceed to grant a visa with ur consent. Its my opinion. 

regards.


----------



## mainak

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess its when you have enough points to meet the invitation round on that day, even after reduction. For ex, if somebodies point gets reduced from 75 to 70 due to unintentional false claims and 65 was the cut off on that day of invitation, then they may proceed to grant a visa with ur consent. Its my opinion.
> 
> regards.


Sounds logical in explanation of CO's uncommon kindness


----------



## koleth

Hi All,
I Paid my Visa fees today and started uploading all my documents, as i already have my PCC done i have uploaded the same in the page where all other documents are uploaded.

1) Is that the right place where i have uploaded the PCC? or is there any other place where i need to upload the PCC
2) In the same Place i can find an option called Health Examination result. But in the forum seniors where saying that some HAP ID will get generated in the application, where can i find that HAP ID? In how many days i can see the same after fees payment?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mainak

trying_aussie said:


> Could someone understand this:
> 
> My ACS letter has been assessed as relevant experience after July 2009.
> I have submitted EoI for 65 points now and hoping to receive invite quite soon.
> 
> Please comment on:
> If I lodge my visa appln in July 2014 - I would be having 5 years' exp and can substantiate my claim of 10 points in my EoI?
> 
> Is my assumption correct???
> Please help me understand...
> thanks...


Are you 5 years skilled by the time you apply EOI? Or hoping that when I will be actually submitting visa application I will turn 5 yrs exp?

If later, then I think it might be treated as fraud. Why I think so is that CO then can judge this as point overclaim. 

Take this example, now if you get invitation then you are receiving this because EOI system is believing you to have that skill points already met. Since EOI you have 60 days and you become 5 yrs full by that time but in that way you jumped the queue... which can be treated as wrong-doing by DIBP.

If you submit EOI now with less points, then by July EOI system will automatically upgrade your point to next level once it sees you have matured into next point bracket.

Hope this clears...


----------



## mainak

koleth said:


> Hi All,
> I Paid my Visa fees today and started uploading all my documents, as i already have my PCC done i have uploaded the same in the page where all other documents are uploaded.
> 
> 1) Is that the right place where i have uploaded the PCC? or is there any other place where i need to upload the PCC
> 2) In the same Place i can find an option called Health Examination result. But in the forum seniors where saying that some HAP ID will get generated in the application, where can i find that HAP ID? In how many days i can see the same after fees payment?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Yes this is the place, the only place at IMMI account
2. You should be able to see a link called 'Organise your health...' (if not then may be system treating you as whom medicals are not required)


----------



## maq_qatar

koleth said:


> Hi All,
> I Paid my Visa fees today and started uploading all my documents, as i already have my PCC done i have uploaded the same in the page where all other documents are uploaded.
> 
> 1) Is that the right place where i have uploaded the PCC? or is there any other place where i need to upload the PCC
> 2) In the same Place i can find an option called Health Examination result. But in the forum seniors where saying that some HAP ID will get generated in the application, where can i find that HAP ID? In how many days i can see the same after fees payment?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1- if you have uploaded pcc under 'character, evidence of' option thn this is the right place.
2-click on organise your health exam and answer few queries related to your history of health and submit. system will generate a medical letter with hap id, print and take to panel doctor.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

rockyrambo said:


> hi, do we need to upload all pages of the passport? Is that a requirement?


No need, only first and last page is enough.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## trying_aussie

Thanks a lot Mainak - It does make it crystal clear - I have updated my EoI and now have 60 points.
Let's see. But either way it's way better than losing >2 lacs later on!!!


----------



## chandana

mainak said:


> 1. PCC you do yourself. For Medicals, you don't need to do wait for CO and once you have paid fees you shall be able to see a link 'Organise your medical..' .. clicking there you will be able to generate your HAP Id
> 
> 2. Any answer can be extended in the last page
> 
> 3. SD for what? Didn't get you...
> 
> 4. Official timeline I think 3 months (not sure) but current trend for 189 is something from 5-7 weeks. If CO requires additional document then s/he will give you time for that (usually a month I think)
> 
> 5. I think GRANT is final
> 
> Good luck


Thanks for the feedback! 

On SD (Statutory Declaration), I thought this is also a mandatory document where the applicant need to get signed by two persons for authenticity, along with proof of a witness. Is this not the case?


----------



## mainak

trying_aussie said:


> Thanks a lot Mainak - It does make it crystal clear - I have updated my EoI and now have 60 points.
> Let's see. But either way it's way better than losing >2 lacs later on!!!


exactly... see what happened to the delhi guy today... 

he lost 6K AUD... himself/spouse/kids... god give him strength


----------



## mainak

chandana said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> On SD (Statutory Declaration), I thought this is also a mandatory document where the applicant need to get signed by two persons for authenticity, along with proof of a witness. Is this not the case?


I am not aware of any such case... for what purpose this SD is required? authenticity? identity?


----------



## DivineGrace

manmvk said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need your help.
> 
> My co asked for Payslip & Bank Statement (Salary credit) for which I never claimed any point. He also asked for Form 80.
> 
> Since I do not have complete documents my agent told he needs to prepare a Statutory Declaration along with the document.
> 
> Now I have tough time with my agent as I submitted all the documents one week before and he is still taking his own sweet time for preparing the declaration for submitting the same to my co.
> 
> *My Doubts:*
> 1). Can anyone share the format for Statutory Declaration .
> 2). Shall I directly send this documents to my co?
> 3). Whether my co reject my mail since I have authorised the agent behalf of me?
> 
> Thanks in advance to all



Hello My Friend

Dont worry , Keep Calm ! God will take care of everything 

Dont you have Form 16 with you ?


----------



## Ankurchhabra

rohit1_sharma said:


> You don't need it at the time of Visa application. Once you submit the application and pay the fee, then you can later upload the score-sheet and all other documents to support your application. You will have enough time for it and in case it takes time, you can ask the case officer to give you additional time for it.


Thanks @Rohit
I hv hired an agent to handle my case. Acc to him Neither I can proceed for Visa application nor Pay fees without my spouse IELTS result.
Even I suggest him to proceed with application & will upload IELTS report later as it's already booked. But he refused saying application will not proceed for payment without IELTS report.
Also said only way to proceed application submission is by paying AUD4760 extra.
In this thread who so ever filled their application on own please help.
Can any1 give a links sweating my query.
Early reply expected. Thank you


----------



## jaideepf1407

mainak said:


> Yes mate I am very sure - but sorry I forgot the name - this forum discussed this in detail as this was uncommon... it happened kinda 5/6 weeks back - search in this thread


Have read it too myself.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April


----------



## Leb

Hi All, I need an advise... As per my below timeline it seems that my visa is taking longer than usual. My agent asked the CO for an update on 7 May 2014, then asked again on 16 may as CO did not respond. Plz advise whether this is normal as I know that the CO should answer within 7 working days. 
Thx.


----------



## lovetosmack

Ankurchhabra said:


> Thanks @Rohit
> I hv hired an agent to handle my case. Acc to him Neither I can proceed for Visa application nor Pay fees without my spouse IELTS result.
> Even I suggest him to proceed with application & will upload IELTS report later as it's already booked. But he refused saying application will not proceed for payment without IELTS report.
> Also said only way to proceed application submission is by paying AUD4760 extra.
> In this thread who so ever filled their application on own please help.
> Can any1 give a links sweating my query.
> Early reply expected. Thank you


Don't just blindly go by what I'm saying. I was in a similar situation & I completed the visa application answering YES to the question if the dependent is having Functional English & also if the dependent has attended IELTS exam even before I had the IELTS result report with me. I then uploaded the IELTS result to my visa application.

Re payment of 4760 AUD, it's false information. In any scenario possible, the 4760 AUD is to be paid in the final stage of your PR post CO-allocation. It's called VAC2.

Visa lodging --> IELTS report upload --> CO Allocation --> Grant
OR
Visa lodging --> --> CO Allocation --> CO asks for VAC2 payment --> Grant


----------



## Bangali_Oz

Ankurchhabra said:


> Thanks @Rohit
> I hv hired an agent to handle my case. Acc to him Neither I can proceed for Visa application nor Pay fees without my spouse IELTS result.
> Even I suggest him to proceed with application & will upload IELTS report later as it's already booked. But he refused saying application will not proceed for payment without IELTS report.
> Also said only way to proceed application submission is by paying AUD4760 extra.
> In this thread who so ever filled their application on own please help.
> Can any1 give a links sweating my query.
> Early reply expected. Thank you


I can confirm this is NOT TRUE. Please find a link shared with me from my CO - 

How can I prove I have functional English?

Look at the first bullet - IELTS can be completed during visa application processing !!

Also even if you do not have eligible IELTS score, and have no plans for IELTS, no one can stop you from lodging the Visa application. 

Take my example - I filled up my Visa application with functional English skill as 'NO' for my wife. There were no extra fee (VAC2) paid during application. CO still came back asking for Functional English proof and that time she shared the link above with me. I proved the functional English with her college letter later and CO confirmed it is accepted. Had I not proved it, I would have to face VAC2, but that is at end of the process when everything else is validated and met.

I really feel concerned for the guys applying through Agents .... this not the type of guidance someone should receive after spending additional bucks to make sure their application is correct !!

Hope this helps ....


----------



## maq_qatar

Ankurchhabra said:


> Thanks @Rohit
> I hv hired an agent to handle my case. Acc to him Neither I can proceed for Visa application nor Pay fees without my spouse IELTS result.
> Even I suggest him to proceed with application & will upload IELTS report later as it's already booked. But he refused saying application will not proceed for payment without IELTS report.
> Also said only way to proceed application submission is by paying AUD4760 extra.
> In this thread who so ever filled their application on own please help.
> Can any1 give a links sweating my query.
> Early reply expected. Thank you


Hi Ankur,

I will make it more clear for you with understanding of my case. 

My CO asked for my wife functional English and he write in his email that
*“Your wife is required to provide evidence of functional English. They may choose to pay the appropriate English Education Charge (EEC) rather than sit the test. If you wish to take up this option, please advise Team”*

I had replied to my co that I would like to pay EEC for my wife, please advice how I can proceed and he replied to me that *“In terms of the English language fees I must wait until all other requirements are met. Once this has occurred I will send an invoice to you.”*

And that charge for Dependant applicants aged 18 years or over is $4250 not $4760. Find the below link for your reference and look for page no 8

http://www.google.com.qa/url?sa=t&r...F76sFOUX4HlfuozNtf7tPQQ&bvm=bv.66917471,d.ZGU

So what lavetosmack and Bangali_oz is saying 100% true.

Hope above will help you.


----------



## auexcited

Experts,
we lodged our application early may. we need to travel to India (from US) for kids vacation. Planning to file form 80 before we leave. So wondering whether we need to be in US while approval comes. Is there any postal mail or will it be electronic? once the pr is granted ,within how many months we have to enter Australia?

thanks in advance,
AE


----------



## jestin684

renjipg said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got an invite from skill select , I am planning to lodge visa application soon and would like to clarify one doubt before that.
> 
> I added my wife as dependent migrant in my EOI application. But currently my wife is pregnant for 2 months and we are expecting child due December 2014.
> 
> If I lodge visa application just for me without any dependent/non-dependent migrants i think i can get visa faster.Inthat case once i have reached Australia how long will it take for me to add my wife and child as dependent migrants and what will be the cost difference.
> 
> Could you please suggest or guide me on this query.


Strogly recommend you to add ur wife as a dependent.....she can have her delivery in aus and ur kid will be citizen by birth.....if ur applying for pr then there are chances that govt will provide u with all the medical facilities for ur wife free, medicare....


----------



## jestin684

jestin684 said:


> Strogly recommend you to add ur wife as a dependent.....she can have her delivery in aus and ur kid will be citizen by birth.....if ur applying for pr then there are chances that govt will provide u with all the medical facilities for ur wife free, medicare....


U & ur wife should be PR then only child born will be citizen by birth.


----------



## rattler

I got my case officer assigned last week. It was a common mistake as I did not provide payslips/bank statements for job and school certificate to confirm date of Birth.

Anyways I have sent that information to the Case Officer. I have a few of questions related to that.

1) Do you get any acknowledgement back from CO that they have received the documents ? 

2) Is it fine sending the documents via email ? As there were lot of documents, I arranged it properly in a folder structure and sent them via email. Some of my bank statements were password protected, so I sent across the password in the email as well.
Do I need to upload those documents to portal as well ?

3) I understand that it normally takes 4-6 weeks for CO allocation, which was true in my case too. What are the expected timelines or CO being reallocated to process the case ?
I assume they will put the case on hold once they ask for further information. 

Thanks.



261313 | 189 Visa | ACS applied: 3-Dec-13 | ACS result: +ve 20-Feb-14 | IELTS: LRWS:9 7.5 7.5 8.5 | EOI submitted: 4-Apr-14 (65 points) | Invited: 14-Apr-14 | Visa lodged: 14-Apr | Medicals: 18-Apr | PCC: 1 May | CO Assigned: 15-May


----------



## Nishant Dundas

auexcited said:


> Experts,
> we lodged our application early may. we need to travel to India (from US) for kids vacation. Planning to file form 80 before we leave. So wondering whether we need to be in US while approval comes. Is there any postal mail or will it be electronic? once the pr is granted ,within how many months we have to enter Australia?
> 
> thanks in advance,
> AE


You can be in any part of the world when the invite is received.
It will be sent by email as well as in skillselect.
You have to enter aus within a year of medical or PCC, whichever is earlier. It is also mentioned in grant letter.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

rattler said:


> I got my case officer assigned last week. It was a common mistake as I did not provide payslips/bank statements for job and school certificate to confirm date of Birth.
> 
> Anyways I have sent that information to the Case Officer. I have a few of questions related to that.
> 
> 1) Do you get any acknowledgement back from CO that they have received the documents ?
> 
> 2) Is it fine sending the documents via email ? As there were lot of documents, I arranged it properly in a folder structure and sent them via email. Some of my bank statements were password protected, so I sent across the password in the email as well.
> Do I need to upload those documents to portal as well ?
> 
> 3) I understand that it normally takes 4-6 weeks for CO allocation, which was true in my case too. What are the expected timelines or CO being reallocated to process the case ?
> I assume they will put the case on hold once they ask for further information.
> Fr
> Thanks.
> 
> 261313 | 189 Visa | ACS applied: 3-Dec-13 | ACS result: +ve 20-Feb-14 | IELTS: LRWS:9 7.5 7.5 8.5 | EOI submitted: 4-Apr-14 (65 points) | Invited: 14-Apr-14 | Visa lodged: 14-Apr | Medicals: 18-Apr | PCC: 1 May | CO Assigned: 15-May


The CO will contact u again if he or she needs more docs or any doubt regarding the docs u have already sent. If the CO is convinced with all the docs sent, visa granted. No acknowledgement from CO for receiving docs. Ok there is one way to know, have a look into ur immiaccount, if the case officer is convinced with the docs then, it shows received in front of the doc in ur immiaccount or else it shows requested, which means the co is verifying the docs.


----------



## Bangali_Oz

Just received the GRANT !!!!

My one year of spending hours in researches , blog hunting and stressful wait ....wait an wait .... has finally come to the happy ending ..... 

I know you guys have heard it few thousand times but still bear with me for once again guys .... "Thumbs up to all members in the forum ..... We are doing a great job here helping each other .... May God bless All of US" ....

Not leaving the forum ..nops .... will try to keep up the helping spirit ...


----------



## Bluegum2012

Bangali_Oz said:


> Just received the GRANT !!!!
> 
> My one year of spending hours in researches , blog hunting and stressful wait ....wait an wait .... has finally come to the happy ending .....
> 
> I know you guys have heard it few thousand times but still bear with me for once again guys .... "Thumbs up to all members in the forum ..... We are doing a great job here helping each other .... May God bless All of US" ....
> 
> Not leaving the forum ..nops .... will try to keep up the helping spirit ...


CONGRATULATIONS. Chill for a while.


----------



## rattler

jestin684 said:


> The CO will contact u again if he or she needs more docs or any doubt regarding the docs u have already sent. If the CO is convinced with all the docs sent, visa granted. No acknowledgement from CO for receiving docs. Ok there is one way to know, have a look into ur immiaccount, if the case officer is convinced with the docs then, it shows received in front of the doc in ur immiaccount or else it shows requested, which means the co is verifying the docs.


Thanks Mate. Yes, it still shows requested. Do you think I should also attach the documents in immiaccount ? Do people normally send additional documents via email or immiacount ?

I dont want to increase the work of CO by uploading the documents again, if she has already started work on it. I think i should just wait. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jamuu04

Hi all, I am worried because I will not be able to provide payslips from my previous employers. Is it okay if I just provide a certificate of employment from my previous companies stating my salary instead?

Thanks.


----------



## chiku2006

jestin684 said:


> U & ur wife should be PR then only child born will be citizen by birth.


I dont think she will be able to clear her medicals as xray is not advisable during the pregnancy. ..


----------



## rattler

jamuu04 said:


> Hi all, I am worried because I will not be able to provide payslips from my previous employers. Is it okay if I just provide a certificate of employment from my previous companies stating my salary instead?
> 
> Thanks.


Only the certificate might not do. Check my posts above. Do you have bank statements showing that the salary was transferred to your account ? Or the income tax return documents. 
Any of those documents should be good enough, if you dont have payslips.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Bangali_Oz said:


> Just received the GRANT !!!!
> 
> My one year of spending hours in researches , blog hunting and stressful wait ....wait an wait .... has finally come to the happy ending .....
> 
> I know you guys have heard it few thousand times but still bear with me for once again guys .... "Thumbs up to all members in the forum ..... We are doing a great job here helping each other .... May God bless All of US" ....
> 
> Not leaving the forum ..nops .... will try to keep up the helping spirit ...


Wow..got up to a great news....congrats mate


----------



## jamuu04

rattler said:


> Only the certificate might not do. Check my posts above. Do you have bank statements showing that the salary was transferred to your account ? Or the income tax return documents.
> Any of those documents should be good enough, if you dont have payslips.


I will not be able to provide tax documents and/or bank statements for my first job because it was 7 years ago and they don't have the records anymore. Now I'm really worried. Please advise.


----------



## Leb

Leb said:


> Hi All, I need an advise... As per my below timeline it seems that my visa is taking longer than usual. My agent asked the CO for an update on 7 May 2014, then asked again on 16 may as CO did not respond. Plz advise whether this is normal as I know that the CO should answer within 7 working days.
> Thx.


Dear All... Would experts advise!!


----------



## jestin684

rattler said:


> Thanks Mate. Yes, it still shows requested. Do you think I should also attach the documents in immiaccount ? Do people normally send additional documents via email or immiacount ?
> 
> I dont want to increase the work of CO by uploading the documents again, if she has already started work on it. I think i should just wait. :fingerscrossed:


Normally requested docs are send by email once the co is allocated.......just wait.....by the way when did u submit the doc


----------



## Ankurchhabra

maq_qatar said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> I will make it more clear for you with understanding of my case.
> 
> My CO asked for my wife functional English and he write in his email that
> *“Your wife is required to provide evidence of functional English. They may choose to pay the appropriate English Education Charge (EEC) rather than sit the test. If you wish to take up this option, please advise Team”*
> 
> I had replied to my co that I would like to pay EEC for my wife, please advice how I can proceed and he replied to me that *“In terms of the English language fees I must wait until all other requirements are met. Once this has occurred I will send an invoice to you.”*
> 
> And that charge for Dependant applicants aged 18 years or over is $4250 not $4760. Find the below link for your reference and look for page no 8
> 
> http://www.google.com.qa/url?sa=t&r...F76sFOUX4HlfuozNtf7tPQQ&bvm=bv.66917471,d.ZGU
> 
> So what lavetosmack and Bangali_oz is saying 100% true.
> 
> Hope above will help you.


Thank u maq & Bangali for your valuable feedback.
I hv 1 more query pls be kind in replying.
If I file my Visa application with spouse Functional engligh as Yes & couldn't upload IELTS report before CO is allocated as m preparing to file this week & Ielts for my wife is booked for 10Jul, Don't know what to do ???????? At the same time can I upload letter from her college that entire course was conducted in English medium !! Will it help..
Thanks in advance.😊


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Hello everyone,

I was active on another post '263111 join in' but it is disappeared now.

I would like to ask a simple question here.

I have got my positive ACS already and waiting for IELTS result next week, hoping to get a positive one.

Can someone advise what I need to do next? I think it is EOI which is filling multiple forms on skill select.

Will acs and ielts is all I need for EOI? Or do i need to arrange anything else?

Basically I am looking for guidance on how to proceed from here after acs and ielts. I would be applying for 189.

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Regards,
Ankur


----------



## bond_bhai

jamuu04 said:


> I will not be able to provide tax documents and/or bank statements for my first job because it was 7 years ago and they don't have the records anymore. Now I'm really worried. Please advise.


Submit whatever you have. I have seen posts where people have got "salary certificates" usually one for each year form their employer (on the letterhead) mentioning the salary. After that, if the CO sends you a mail requesting for docs you can reply back detailing about your situation. However, the final decision lies with the CO. If the CO is convinced with your explanation then all ok.


----------



## bond_bhai

delhi_ankur said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was active on another post '263111 join in' but it is disappeared now.
> 
> I would like to ask a simple question here.
> 
> I have got my positive ACS already and waiting for IELTS result next week, hoping to get a positive one.
> 
> Can someone advise what I need to do next? I think it is EOI which is filling multiple forms on skill select.
> 
> Will acs and ielts is all I need for EOI? Or do i need to arrange anything else?
> 
> Basically I am looking for guidance on how to proceed from here after acs and ielts. I would be applying for 189.
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Ankur


Yes, EOI is basically where you enter information about yourself, dependants and how many points you are trying to claim. No documents required at this stage, but if you are claiming points then its advisable to have documents ready (basically dated before the submission of EOI, for the docs thru which you are claiming points -ex: ACS, IELTS). You can start creating your account in skillselect and entering information even now and keep it open until you have all the information/scores etc. Once you get it, just update it and submit.


----------



## Happybets

Ankurchhabra said:


> Thank u maq & Bangali for your valuable feedback.
> I hv 1 more query pls be kind in replying.
> If I file my Visa application with spouse Functional engligh as Yes & couldn't upload IELTS report before CO is allocated as m preparing to file this week & Ielts for my wife is booked for 10Jul, Don't know what to do ???????? At the same time can I upload letter from her college that entire course was conducted in English medium !! Will it help..
> Thanks in advance.?de0a


Hi, 
I had done the same with my OHs English language requirement. I first uploaded the certificate from the school showing 10 yrs of study in English at the time of visa application submission and then subsequently uploaded the ielts certificate. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## rattler

jestin684 said:


> Normally requested docs are send by email once the co is allocated.......just wait.....by the way when did u submit the doc


Its just been couple of days. Thats basically why I asked second question. When does CO gets reallocated to the file once documents are submitted again.
Is there any pattern in that ?


----------



## bond_bhai

Ankurchhabra said:


> Thank u maq & Bangali for your valuable feedback.
> I hv 1 more query pls be kind in replying.
> If I file my Visa application with spouse Functional engligh as Yes & couldn't upload IELTS report before CO is allocated as m preparing to file this week & Ielts for my wife is booked for 10Jul, Don't know what to do ???????? At the same time can I upload letter from her college that entire course was conducted in English medium !! Will it help..
> Thanks in advance.😊


CO allocation usually takes somewhere between 4-5 weeks. And then CO gives you 28days to submit all "pending" documents. So you have around a month and a half. If you get the result before that, upload it else keep the "letter from your institution" saying the medium of instruction was English as a backup.


----------



## koleth

maq_qatar said:


> 1- if you have uploaded pcc under 'character, evidence of' option thn this is the right place.
> 2-click on organise your health exam and answer few queries related to your history of health and submit. system will generate a medical letter with hap id, print and take to panel doctor.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot of the information.
1 more query....Medical is required for my 5 years daughter?


----------



## jamuu04

bond_bhai said:


> Submit whatever you have. I have seen posts where people have got "salary certificates" usually one for each year form their employer (on the letterhead) mentioning the salary. After that, if the CO sends you a mail requesting for docs you can reply back detailing about your situation. However, the final decision lies with the CO. If the CO is convinced with your explanation then all ok.


Thanks man. I guess I'll just have to stay positive and leave it to God. ray2:


----------



## MilanPS

alamin104 said:


> Are u sure? where is the post? Its very unusual for a CO to bypass regulations.


Pls. go through the ACS website and their assessment parameters for international applicants.
You should get it there.


----------



## MilanPS

koleth said:


> Thanks a lot of the information.
> 1 more query....Medical is required for my 5 years daughter?


Yes, medicals are required for all applicants on the visa application irrespective of the age.

The minors don't have to go through any intrusive tests though, so no worries, its' a breeze ... no blood test for minors.


----------



## mainak

MilanPS said:


> Yes, medicals are required for all applicants on the visa application irrespective of the age.
> 
> The minors don't have to go through any intrusive tests though, so no worries, its' a breeze ... no blood test for minors.


Usually true in 99% of the time... but there can be few cases where medicals may be skipped altogether (e.g. applicants from a a country where there is better public health service than Medicare...)


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey folks its been 9 weeks since I lodged my application for 190. All my documents are front loaded. Also I have processed through an agent so I wanted to know how will come to know if a CO has been allocated or not. I really don't rely on my agent anymore. Should I call DIBP or wait for another week or so. Are all 190 folks being put on hold until July?


----------



## MilanPS

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey folks its been 9 weeks since I lodged my application for 190. All my documents are front loaded. Also I have processed through an agent so I wanted to know how will come to know if a CO has been allocated or not. I really don't rely on my agent anymore. Should I call DIBP or wait for another week or so. Are all 190 folks being put on hold until July?


We're in the same boat, lets' wait or you might want to talk to DIBP as well, not sure if that'll help in any way other than satiating your curiosity 

We have few 190 folks who have received the delay mail from DIBP but yet to come across any 190 applicants who have been granted the visa over last few weeks ...


----------



## smady41

rockyrambo said:


> Can you not get a stamp from the company on the payslips, etc? Normally, the HR stamps these documents..Also, isn't the logo of the company on your payslips in color? I have a colored logo..I will take a colored scan and then get it notarized as well..


Thats the problem. My copies are all b&w. I will try to get a seal on these docs from the current HR and ask them to send it to me in a colored scan format.

But in my SD, I have swon myself that all the docs are true. Notary says that should be sufficient and they have stamped the documents with their seal as well.

Anyways, I will try to get a stamp from the HR as well.


----------



## MilanPS

smady41 said:


> Thats the problem. My copies are all b&w. I will try to get a seal on these docs from the current HR and ask them to send it to me in a colored scan format.
> 
> But in my SD, I have swon myself that all the docs are true. Notary says that should be sufficient and they have stamped the documents with their seal as well.
> 
> Anyways, I will try to get a stamp from the HR as well.


Good if you can the HR to stamp your salary slips, just in case they don't you should get the salary slips notarized, scan & upload, that should do as well.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

MilanPS said:


> We're in the same boat, lets' wait or you might want to talk to DIBP as well, not sure if that'll help in any way other than satiating your curiosity
> 
> We have few 190 folks who have received the delay mail from DIBP but yet to come across any 190 applicants who have been granted the visa over last few weeks ...


So Milan how would we know if we have got the delay email. In my case it should be my agent right?


----------



## lovetosmack

Ankurchhabra said:


> Thank u maq & Bangali for your valuable feedback.
> I hv 1 more query pls be kind in replying.
> If I file my Visa application with spouse Functional engligh as Yes & couldn't upload IELTS report before CO is allocated as m preparing to file this week & Ielts for my wife is booked for 10Jul, Don't know what to do ???????? At the same time can I upload letter from her college that entire course was conducted in English medium !! Will it help..
> Thanks in advance.😊


* How sure are you that she will get the required IELTS score ? If not, you will be in trouble as you are gambling.

* Get the University letter first and then lodge the application based on that. You can later upload your IELTS score as more evidence. This should usually take 2-3 days. You can even request the University to send you a scanned copy first and then send the hard copy via post/mail.


----------



## sunnyalt

Its nearly 7 weeks and No CO allocation. Front loaded everything


----------



## SS70011005

*Salary Slips*



MilanPS said:


> Good if you can the HR to stamp your salary slips, just in case they don't you should get the salary slips notarized, scan & upload, that should do as well.


Hi Guys,

I get my salary through online portal of my company. The salary slip does not have any logo or anything but the company, address, my name, PAN no., bank account no., PF Account no., and the salary and TDS details. All of this is always in black and white. 

I have submitted my salary slips and the bank account details with salary credits. Would this be alright? Also, the salary bank account statement is a password protected PDF copy that I received from my bank (Citibank). I have attached this document as well as the password to open the document (.TXT file).

Would this be sufficient proof for the salary and employment?


----------



## lovetosmack

SS70011005 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I get my salary through online portal of my company. The salary slip does not have any logo or anything but the company, address, my name, PAN no., bank account no., PF Account no., and the salary and TDS details. All of this is always in black and white.
> 
> I have submitted my salary slips and the bank account details with salary credits. Would this be alright? Also, the salary bank account statement is a password protected PDF copy that I received from my bank (Citibank). I have attached this document as well as the password to open the document (.TXT file).
> 
> Would this be sufficient proof for the salary and employment?


Attaching a password protected document is not suggested. 

You could have unlocked the pdf and uploaded it. The idea is to "Make it Easier" for the CO.

You said B&W.. did you notarize them ?

Are you using an agent ?


----------



## krish1420

All,

I have just lodged my visa. :fingerscrossed:

Updated my timelines.

Thanks!
Krish


----------



## SS70011005

lovetosmack said:


> Attaching a password protected document is not suggested.
> 
> You could have unlocked the pdf and uploaded it. The idea is to "Make it Easier" for the CO.
> 
> You said B&W.. did you notarize them ?
> 
> Are you using an agent ?


No I am not using any agent and doing it all by myself. 

I didn't find any good software to unlock the bank statement so uploaded what I got. I understand that I should make it easy for the CO. I'll ask the bank to send the statement at my address.

As for B&W salary slips. If that becomes an issue I'll have my office guys to stamp them with signature of HR Manager. Would that work? What do you think?


----------



## prseeker

Bangali_Oz said:


> Just received the GRANT !!!!
> 
> My one year of spending hours in researches , blog hunting and stressful wait ....wait an wait .... has finally come to the happy ending .....
> 
> I know you guys have heard it few thousand times but still bear with me for once again guys .... "Thumbs up to all members in the forum ..... We are doing a great job here helping each other .... May God bless All of US" ....
> 
> Not leaving the forum ..nops .... will try to keep up the helping spirit ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Have fun and keep the party going on and on and on ....

I came across some very useful posts from you in recent past , please continue helping fellow members . 
As per your timeline CO was allocated almost a month back , did he/she asked for any documents ? 

Best of luck


----------



## lovetosmack

SS70011005 said:


> No I am not using any agent and doing it all by myself.
> 
> I didn't find any good software to unlock the bank statement so uploaded what I got. I understand that I should make it easy for the CO. I'll ask the bank to send the statement at my address.
> 
> As for B&W salary slips. If that becomes an issue I'll have my office guys to stamp them with signature of HR Manager. Would that work? What do you think?


If possible, see if you can re-upload the locked pdf's after unlocking with this software - Downloads | cipherbox . Make sure you enter the word 'UNLOCKED' in the description for the CO to notice. Keep an eye if you are running out of your limit of 60 docs.

*If it's B&W, its gotta be notarized.* At least that's what everyone here has been cribbing about & been doing.


----------



## SS70011005

lovetosmack said:


> If possible, see if you can re-upload the locked pdf's after unlocking with this software - Downloads | cipherbox . Make sure you enter the word 'UNLOCKED' in the description for the CO to notice. Keep an eye if you are running out of your limit of 60 docs.
> 
> *If it's B&W, its gotta be notarized.* At least that's what everyone here has been cribbing about & been doing.


I'll now leave it to CO to decide. 

Moreover, the salary quoted in my bank account corresponds to the salary credited in my bank statement. 

To make it further easy for CO, I've requested for hard copies of bank statements. Will get them this week and then I'll upload that (after highlighting the salary credit).


----------



## manmvk

DivineGrace said:


> Hello My Friend
> 
> Dont worry , Keep Calm ! God will take care of everything
> 
> Dont you have Form 16 with you ?


Thanks for your message..

No, I do not have form 16.


----------



## gabhru

Hi Guys ,

Can someone who is in Australia and has applied for 189 help me with a question. I have a question about employment in Australia for last 10 years.

Do i mention the employment that was not related to my skilled occupation ? For example , the jobs like security etc ??

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nicemathan

As stated, after June 2010 you can claim 5 points.

Also its after June. So, the claim months starts from July'2010



sevnik0202 said:


> The following employment after June 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 06/08 - 07/09 (1yrs 1mths) JUNIOR SOFTWARE DEVELOPER
> 07/09 - 07/13 (4yrs 0mths) DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER
> 
> 1. I am currently working with the same employer. Kindly look into this assessment and tell me if I am ok to claim 5 points for three years overseas experience?
> 
> 2. Do I include June 2010 or exclude it?
> 
> Thanks
> Dev


----------



## lvonline

lovetosmack said:


> Attaching a password protected document is not suggested.
> 
> You could have unlocked the pdf and uploaded it. The idea is to "Make it Easier" for the CO.
> 
> You said B&W.. did you notarize them ?
> 
> Are you using an agent ?


I put a password protected pdf for showing some sort of genuineness. Provided password both in description and filename.


----------



## npraneethreddy

Today morning received the GRANT !!!!

Thank you all for the support and guidance..

timelines in my signature.


----------



## Santhosh.15

SS70011005 said:


> No I am not using any agent and doing it all by myself.
> 
> I didn't find any good software to unlock the bank statement so uploaded what I got. I understand that I should make it easy for the CO. I'll ask the bank to send the statement at my address.
> 
> As for B&W salary slips. If that becomes an issue I'll have my office guys to stamp them with signature of HR Manager. Would that work? What do you think?


Buddy use www.pdfunlock.com.

Good luck


----------



## australiaprvisa

renjipg said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> I got an invite from skill select , I am planning to lodge visa application soon and would like to clarify one doubt before that.
> 
> I added my wife as dependent migrant in my EOI application. But currently my wife is pregnant for 2 months and we are expecting child due December 2014.
> 
> If I lodge visa application just for me without any dependent/non-dependent migrants i think i can get visa faster.Inthat case once i have reached Australia how long will it take for me to add my wife and child as dependent migrants and what will be the cost difference.
> 
> Could you please suggest or guide me on this query.


As per my suggestion its better to you will add your wife in your application. Time line will be same if you have with dependent and without dependent. 

In case you will reached there and then you will add or apply for your child then it will takes around 1 and half year. Because once you will get job there and then only you can sponsor your wife and child after showing 2-3 months salary slips.

Regarding the costing if you will add your wife in your application now then you have to pay for main applicant (You) + dependent (Your wife). Once your child will be born in india then you when you add them then you have to pay for your wife and child both and other visa expenses you have pay.

If you child born in Australia then he will get Australian citizenship Children born to a permanent resident of Australia and there no delivery charge in Australia and in future you will get some of amount for your child expenses. So it will good for you.

Once you will lodge your will then it will take around 2-3 months for 189 category, and you can move to Australia with your wife august end or September starting. And your wife health will be good then she can fly till 7 months of pregnancy.


----------



## Santhosh.15

npraneethreddy said:


> Today morning received the GRANT !!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the support and guidance..
> 
> timelines in my signature.


Congrats Praneeth. Good luck


----------



## MilanPS

koolsmartbuddy said:


> So Milan how would we know if we have got the delay email. In my case it should be my agent right?


Yes, whosoever's mail ID your agent mentioned while filling up the application.
If it was yours then you'll receive all correspondence mails but if it was his, then he'll get it on your behalf.
You should ask him to change it to yours just in case he hasn't.


----------



## slsujith

australiaprvisa said:


> As per my suggestion its better to you will add your wife in your application. Time line will be same if you have with dependent and without dependent.
> 
> In case you will reached there and then you will add or apply for your child then it will takes around 1 and half year. Because once you will get job there and then only you can sponsor your wife and child after showing 2-3 months salary slips.
> 
> Regarding the costing if you will add your wife in your application now then you have to pay for main applicant (You) + dependent (Your wife). Once your child will be born in india then you when you add them then you have to pay for your wife and child both and other visa expenses you have pay.
> 
> If you child born in Australia then he will get Australian citizenship Children born to a permanent resident of Australia and there no delivery charge in Australia and in future you will get some of amount for your child expenses. So it will good for you.
> 
> Once you will lodge your will then it will take around 2-3 months for 189 category, and you can move to Australia with your wife august end or September starting. And your wife health will be good then she can fly till 7 months of pregnancy.


This is not possible. If the wife is pregnant, she cannot do XRay and so CO would ask the primary applicant to wait till the delivery and after delivery, you would need to add your child to the application and only then the PR process would proceed further. Until then, the application would be put on hold.


----------



## SS70011005

Santhosh.15 said:


> Buddy use PDFUnlock! - Unlock secured PDF files online for free..
> 
> Good luck


Thanks So much. Just unlocked my file!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

SS70011005 said:


> Thanks So much. Just unlocked my file!!


No worries mate. Good luck


----------



## prseeker

npraneethreddy said:


> Today morning received the GRANT !!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the support and guidance..
> 
> timelines in my signature.


Congratulations for this amazing feat . 

Can you tell us when CO was assigned and what documents he/she asked and how long it took him/her to provide you the grant once you provided the requested documents .

Best of luck


----------



## alamin104

cb2406 said:


> Hi alamin,
> 
> Could you please explain as to what you mean by finalization of awarded points. Did CO confirmed that work points claimed by you is verified even though u didnt get it assessed. Why i am asking is i have got my work experience assessed by EA but for 7.6 yrs as i joined another company by the time i submitted my documents to ea for assessment. The work experience that have not been assessed by EA falls in the same occupation code for which i got positive. I have uploaded all the documents justifying my employment.
> 
> Hope i wont be questioned for the non-assessed employment period. Whats ur opnion.


This is what I received long ago upon requesting my CO for an update....

"Thank you for your email. I can advise that the assessment of your application against the points requirement has been finalised and you have been awarded 60 points......................."
Hope this helps


----------



## DivineGrace

manmvk said:


> Thanks for your message..
> 
> No, I do not have form 16.


I see friend .
Stat declarations are of 2 kinds , one is self declaration and another is declaration ( reference letter ) from your colleague.

For Self the format is :

I NAME, son of Mr FATHER'S NAME, aged XX years working presently as a DESIGNATION in COMPANY from DATE TO DATE as full time employee. Hereby do solemnly and sincerely declare as follows:-
My present employer, COMPANY NAME cannot issue work experience letter briefly as this is against the company norms and policies. So I am enclosing below my duties and responsibilities as DESIGNATION as a full time employee in this organization for duration below:
My Roles & Responsibilities are as follows :



THIS IS for Employee Reference Letter

To Whomsoever it May Concern

This is in reference NAME who was employed as DESIGNATION at COMPANY NAME as a full time employee. He was working with me and his dates of employment are from XXXXXXXX to XXXXXXXX.


He was an expert in his domain and his Roles & Responsibilities were as follows:


These letters should be on Stamp papers and be attested and notarized, Hope this helps you.

All the Best , and believe everything will be Good


----------



## rajemailid

Try uploading the color scan copy of salary slip. or your performance appraisal hike letters of last your employment years. for me HR will not give any salary letter without mentioning the purpose the letter is given (for example for bank loan). So Went by using the hike letters and it worked for me.



MilanPS said:


> Good if you can the HR to stamp your salary slips, just in case they don't you should get the salary slips notarized, scan & upload, that should do as well.


----------



## rajemailid

Buddy... Simple alternative is to take screenshot of the open PDF and cut only the relevant part and save in jpg and upload. Why bother with PDF. I've done this for multiple docs.. for example you need a soft copy of the photo to be uploaded. So I opened the final medical letter and cut my photo and upload as a photo in immiaccount with my name at the bottom of the photo. But never upload a locked PDF. CO's may get damn irritated (last thing we want to do..correct)




SS70011005 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I get my salary through online portal of my company. The salary slip does not have any logo or anything but the company, address, my name, PAN no., bank account no., PF Account no., and the salary and TDS details. All of this is always in black and white.
> 
> I have submitted my salary slips and the bank account details with salary credits. Would this be alright? Also, the salary bank account statement is a password protected PDF copy that I received from my bank (Citibank). I have attached this document as well as the password to open the document (.TXT file).
> 
> Would this be sufficient proof for the salary and employment?


----------



## sudarshan1987

rajemailid said:


> Try uploading the color scan copy of salary slip. or your performance appraisal hike letters of last your employment years. for me HR will not give any salary letter without mentioning the purpose the letter is given (for example for bank loan). So Went by using the hike letters and it worked for me.


I have few doubts:

1) for my first company where I worked for 1 year, I have only last 3 months salary slip which i have uploaded (B&W). Also i have uploaded Form 16 and Tax payment docs which are in color. I have uploaded all other docs like offer letter, detailed reference letter from HR stating roles and responsibility, resignation acceptance letter and also the bank statement for that period.

2) For second company where I worked only for 3 months, I just have offer letter, resignation experience letter, experience letter (but they haven't stated roles and responsibility). Also I don't have pay slip but I have uploaded bank statement which shows the salary transfer. I have uploaded the salary certificate which was given to me at the time of appointment.

3) for my present company where I am working for last 3 years 1 month, I have uploaded offer letter, appreciation letter, increment letter, salary certificate, form 16 and tax docs in color but pay slip and bank statement in B&W as they are system generated.

Is it ok? Or will CO ask for more proof.

Also Should I front load form 80 ? or should i do it only after CO asks ?

PS: I have front loaded everything including PCC and medicals.


----------



## shahjee_

*maritial status issue*

Dear Friends, 
i need a guidance from all you. 
when i submitted my EOi and applied for state nomination, i was married. by the time, i received my state nomination and visa invite. i have separated from my wife. 
now, while filling out the visa application, i shall write separated or married? 
if i write separated, what document will i have to provide? because in pakistan, there is no legal document which says separated? 
and if i write married,,,wil i have to provide details of my wife and get her medical done as well. 

one important point:- while filling out the EOI and state nomination application, i mentioned that my spouse will not be accompanying me and will not be included in the further application. And now, while filling out the visa application I have also mentioned the same. 

what shall i do ?


----------



## npraneethreddy

Hello prseeker,

Here is my story. 

Job code: *261313*

ACS assessment received : *08 November 2013*

EOI (189) Submitted : *08 November 2013*

EOI (189) Invited : *23 March 2014*

eVisa lodged : *31 March 2014*

Uploaded all Documents except PCC : *08 April 2014*

Medicals: *01 May 2014* 

CO: GSM 4 Adelaide 

CO first contact : *08 May 2014 * (_Only document requested was PCC for me and my Wife, Kid excluded_)

PCC Uploaded on: *20 May 2014* (_Uploaded and sent a mail to CO informing the same_)

Grant on : *20 May 2014*

First entry before: *01 May 2015*


**** Most important I did not upload FORM 80 **** *





prseeker said:


> Congratulations for this amazing feat .
> 
> Can you tell us when CO was assigned and what documents he/she asked and how long it took him/her to provide you the grant once you provided the requested documents .
> 
> Best of luck


----------



## sudarshan1987

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello prseeker,
> 
> Here is my story.
> 
> Job code: *261313*
> 
> ACS assessment received : *08 November 2013*
> 
> EOI (189) Submitted : *08 November 2013*
> 
> EOI (189) Invited : *23 March 2014*
> 
> eVisa lodged : *31 March 2014*
> 
> Uploaded all Documents except PCC : *08 April 2014*
> 
> Medicals: *01 May 2014*
> 
> CO: GSM 4 Adelaide
> 
> CO first contact : *08 May 2014 * (_Only document requested was PCC for me and my Wife, Kid excluded_)
> 
> PCC Uploaded on: *20 May 2014* (_Uploaded and sent a mail to CO informing the same_)
> 
> Grant on : *20 May 2014*
> 
> First entry before: *01 May 2015*
> 
> 
> **** Most important I did not upload FORM 80 **** *



then I will upload form 80 only if CO asks for it


----------



## ALIPA

Got a mail from Co today. She asks for form 80.. it was quick that i expected and i couldnt finish form 80 still.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

shahjee_ said:


> Dear Friends,
> i need a guidance from all you.
> when i submitted my EOi and applied for state nomination, i was married. by the time, i received my state nomination and visa invite. i have separated from my wife.
> now, while filling out the visa application, i shall write separated or married?
> if i write separated, what document will i have to provide? because in pakistan, there is no legal document which says separated?
> and if i write married,,,wil i have to provide details of my wife and get her medical done as well.
> 
> one important point:- while filling out the EOI and state nomination application, i mentioned that my spouse will not be accompanying me and will not be included in the further application. And now, while filling out the visa application I have also mentioned the same.
> 
> what shall i do ?



You should mention separated and not married.
If you mention married you might have to provide her medicals and all considering that she is your dependent, legally, for the CO.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## eyyunni1985

prseeker said:


> Congratulations for this amazing feat .
> 
> Can you tell us when CO was assigned and what documents he/she asked and how long it took him/her to provide you the grant once you provided the requested documents .
> 
> Best of luck


PRSEEKER, we are on same boat...still waiting....feeling a bit tensed...it will be 2 months tomorrow...


----------



## ankita009jain

Guys,

Can you tell me something? After you lodge a visa.. can you start looking for jobs? On seek there are coloums that ask youy tof il you PR no.. what do we do in cases of such job offers. Also, can you tell me what is the probability of finding job in Australia while sitting in India. I am hoping to get my Visa in 6-8 weeks since I have filed my visa a week back. Should I start looking for jobs regrously?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ankita009jain said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you tell me something? After you lodge a visa.. can you start looking for jobs? On seek there are coloums that ask youy tof il you PR no.. what do we do in cases of such job offers. Also, can you tell me what is the probability of finding job in Australia while sitting in India. I am hoping to get my Visa in 6-8 weeks since I have filed my visa a week back. Should I start looking for jobs regrously?


It's quite difficult to find jobs while sitting in India. The culture of Australia is quite different to that of US and I have interacted with many recruiters and companies so far, all of them say that they would need me for a Face to Face interview. They have asked me to give them a date when I will be available for interview and a date when i can join, then only things can move forward.

Have been trying it for almost 3 weeks now since I have got the invite. Planning to travel to Sydney now in August and setup interviews accordingly.

You might be extremely lucky if you can get a job from here. It might happen in cases where you have a rare skill-set and the organisation is really desperate to fill up that position fast.


----------



## prseeker

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello prseeker,
> 
> Here is my story.
> 
> Job code: *261313*
> 
> ACS assessment received : *08 November 2013*
> 
> EOI (189) Submitted : *08 November 2013*
> 
> EOI (189) Invited : *23 March 2014*
> 
> eVisa lodged : *31 March 2014*
> 
> Uploaded all Documents except PCC : *08 April 2014*
> 
> Medicals: *01 May 2014*
> 
> CO: GSM 4 Adelaide
> 
> CO first contact : *08 May 2014 * (_Only document requested was PCC for me and my Wife, Kid excluded_)
> 
> PCC Uploaded on: *20 May 2014* (_Uploaded and sent a mail to CO informing the same_)
> 
> Grant on : *20 May 2014*
> 
> First entry before: *01 May 2015*
> 
> 
> **** Most important I did not upload FORM 80 **** *


Thanks for sharing your timelines in detail . Best of luck


----------



## prseeker

eyyunni1985 said:


> PRSEEKER, we are on same boat...still waiting....feeling a bit tensed...it will be 2 months tomorrow...


NO your boat is faster than mine  Even CO is not allocated for my case . 
In your case what document ha been requested by CO ? Have you provided it or still arranging it ?


----------



## Donavan

Hey Guys

I decided 27th January 2014 to move to Perth to join my family there. 

I started getting my documents together and this is my time lie to date below;

27 January 2014: Started Getting Documents together
8 March 2014: IELTS Test
24 March 2014: IELTS Results
25 March 2014: Submitted my documents to CPA Australia for my skills Assessment
14 April 2014: Got back my Positive skills Assessment from CPA Australia
18 April 2014: Submitted my Expression of Interest
11 May 2014: Received my Invite for 189 VISA
12 May 2014: Completed the VISA application for my 189 and Paid the fee
12 May 2014: Uploaded all required Documents
14 May 2014: Received and uploaded Police Clearance Certificate
20 May 2014: Medicals Done

Documents Uploaded
National Identity Book
Passport and all pages of passport
Unabridged Birth Certificate
Unabridged Marriage Certificate
IELTS Results
Police Clearance Certificate
CPA Skill Assessment for Migration
CPA Skilled Employment assessment for Migration
Bachelor of Accounting Science Degree Certificate and Academic record
Honors Bachelor of Accounting Science Degree Certificate and Academic record
Employment letters from all my previous employers
Employment letter from current employer
Latest Payslip from current employer
Employment contract from current employer
Downloaded and completed for 80.


----------



## Donavan

Now for my questions:

1.) Did I miss anything?

2.) When will I hear anything from IMMI?

3.) When will a CO be allocated to me and how will I know if this is done?

4.) My wife had skin cancer removed, stage 1 melanoma, all clear now, is this a problem?


----------



## eyyunni1985

prseeker said:


> NO your boat is faster than mine  Even CO is not allocated for my case .
> In your case what document ha been requested by CO ? Have you provided it or still arranging it ?


CO asked for employment proofs which my agent for some reason dint upload in the first place..so we uploaded payslips, bank stmts and form 16 on the second day of the request.

Still waiting for update. In general cases, once documents are submitted as per CO's request, grant is finalized immediately. I am still waiting...My agent requested me to wait as there is a 28 day window for document submission and CO might revisit the profile.

Not sure though..Any thoughts???


----------



## hiya_hanan

Congratulations ! & Thank you for posting such a valuable information time & again.

T&R
hiya_hanan



prseeker said:


> Thanks for sharing your timelines in detail . Best of luck


----------



## ggupta002

*Visa Lodge Query* :

1) *Residential Address* : Do we need to provide current address or permanent address ?
2) *Is the postal address the same as the residential address?* What does this mean ?
3) *Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?* I am not including my parents in the application, so I guess the answer should be No. Please suggest.
4) *Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?* This is applicable only if residence is more than 1 year in that country ? Pls confirm.


----------



## sudarshan1987

From the tracker it is evident that people who have uploaded everything upfront have got the direct grant or Visa much faster. People who filed their E-visa on April 30th have got grant. Which means in another 15-20 days, people like me who applied between May 12 - May 15 and uploaded everything will be getting theirs


----------



## jaideepf1407

Gents Is it Ok to add comments to my PDF bank statement using Adobe so as to make it easier for the CO to process?
Has anyone done so.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May


----------



## shahid.jabbar

Hi, 
My ACS is valid up to 2015 , but my experience evaluated is from 2006 to 2011 which is 5 years .
My 2012 to 2014 is not assessed . I want to apply for immigration and want to claim 8 years experience to get 15 points .
Do i need to re submit for reassessment to include my new experience from 2011 to 2014 ?

Please advise


----------



## lovetosmack

shahid.jabbar said:


> Hi,
> My ACS is valid up to 2015 , but my experience evaluated is from 2006 to 2011 which is 5 years .
> My 2012 to 2014 is not assessed . I want to apply for immigration and want to claim 8 years experience to get 15 points .
> Do i need to re submit for reassessment to include my new experience from 2011 to 2014 ?
> 
> Please advise


* What's the date on your ACS letter ?

* What's your qualification and work experience?

Even if you get your experience re-assessed, unfortunately there is no way you can claim 8 years of experience with the new (rather old by an year) rules. 2 to 4 years of experience will be deducted.


----------



## mainak

jaideepf1407 said:


> Gents Is it Ok to add comments to my PDF bank statement using Adobe so as to make it easier for the CO to process?
> Has anyone done so.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May


Partly Yes.

What I saw many people to do in this forum (and me too did) is that "Highlight salary credit transactions" but not really adding any comment


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Hey friends

What document did you submit for your 'job responsibilities' in the organizations you have worked with? I have worked for a BPO before where I had worked on an outsourced project. My Assessing Authority has assessed it as skilled employment. I don't know if DIBP recognizes BPO experience. None of my employers have mentioned my responsibilities in any of the documents, so, I have submitted an affidavit to this effect, mentioning my responsibilities and swearing in on the same. I have every other document to prove every other aspect of my employment, viz. tenure, salary, designation, address, etc. but not responsibilities.

Also, did you upload 10th and 12th schooling certificates/transcripts?

I have one year gap in 2002 i.e. after passing 12th but before starting graduation. I was preparing for entrance exams to universities, but I do not have any proof for that now. I am not sure if DIBP would want me to explain this. I have just mentioned 'prepared for entrance exams to universities' in my Form 80, which I have not uploaded as yet.

Any suggestions for any of the above 3 situations?

Thanks

Max


----------



## rajemailid

1,2,3 -> The uploaded docs are fine. Hope you might have given the same when applying for ACS. 

Form80 -> You can do it if you have some extra time else wait for CO. I've uploaded both form 80 and 1221 to feel the thrill of DIRECT GRANT 

PCC, Medicals -> Good you have done it. 

Good Luck for Direct Grant !!!



sudarshan1987 said:


> I have few doubts:
> 
> 1) for my first company where I worked for 1 year, I have only last 3 months salary slip which i have uploaded (B&W). Also i have uploaded Form 16 and Tax payment docs which are in color. I have uploaded all other docs like offer letter, detailed reference letter from HR stating roles and responsibility, resignation acceptance letter and also the bank statement for that period.
> 
> 2) For second company where I worked only for 3 months, I just have offer letter, resignation experience letter, experience letter (but they haven't stated roles and responsibility). Also I don't have pay slip but I have uploaded bank statement which shows the salary transfer. I have uploaded the salary certificate which was given to me at the time of appointment.
> 
> 3) for my present company where I am working for last 3 years 1 month, I have uploaded offer letter, appreciation letter, increment letter, salary certificate, form 16 and tax docs in color but pay slip and bank statement in B&W as they are system generated.
> 
> Is it ok? Or will CO ask for more proof.
> 
> Also Should I front load form 80 ? or should i do it only after CO asks ?
> 
> PS: I have front loaded everything including PCC and medicals.


----------



## delvy

Hi
I had "received" notification against "Character Evidence" where I had uploaded one of my visiting country's PCC (Dominican Republic). Today I uploaded my own country's (Indian)PCC and the status of that document link progress changed to "Required". What i did wrong here? how can I change this status to received back again?


----------



## Waqarali20005

delvy said:


> Hi
> I had "received" notification against "Character Evidence" where I had uploaded one of my visiting country's PCC (Dominican Republic). Today I uploaded my own country's (Indian)PCC and the status of that document link progress changed to "Required". What i did wrong here? how can I change this status to received back again?


nothing to worry about... whenever you upload a new document, it shows as required for couple of days, and after two days, it shows as received..


----------



## delvy

oh ok 

thanks dear


----------



## jaideepf1407

mainak said:


> Partly Yes. What I saw many people to do in this forum (and me too did) is that "Highlight salary credit transactions" but not really adding any comment


Thanks Mainak..

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## sk2014

sudarshan1987 said:


> People who filed their E-visa on April 30th have got grant. Which means in another 15-20 days, people like me who applied between May 12 - May 15 and uploaded everything will be getting theirs


Applied on 5 Apr, no sign of CO yet


----------



## blr.shilpa

Hi All,

One query regarding documents upload while claiming points for partner skill points. Will only ACS assessment letter and IELTS results letter be enough or all documents related to degree and work exp should be upload like that of primary applicant?

-Shilpa


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

sk2014 said:


> Applied on 5 Apr, no sign of CO yet


SK - I lodged on 18th March Victoria SS no sign of CO.


----------



## huzefa85

koolsmartbuddy said:


> SK - I lodged on 18th March Victoria SS no sign of CO.


Really strange system of DIBP for CO Allocation and visa processing.
There are people who are have applied mid of march and still waiting for CO allocation and then there are people who have applied end of april and got their grants 

Probably, the most irritating part of this wait is that there is no transparent status tracker, on where exactly your visa application is at this moment.

But, keep patience, all will happen at the right time 

Best of luck to everyone who's waiting, and congrats to all who have got the golden letter.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

huzefa85 said:


> Really strange system of DIBP for CO Allocation and visa processing.
> There are people who are have applied mid of march and still waiting for CO allocation and then there are people who have applied end of april and got their grants
> 
> Probably, the most irritating part of this wait is that there is no transparent status tracker, on where exactly your visa application is at this moment.
> 
> But, keep patience, all will happen at the right time
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who's waiting, and congrats to all who have got the golden letter.


I agree but I believe we will need to wait until July.


----------



## lovetosmack

sudarshan1987 said:


> From the tracker it is evident that people who have uploaded everything upfront have got the direct grant or Visa much faster. People who filed their E-visa on April 30th have got grant. Which means in another 15-20 days, people like me who applied between May 12 - May 15 and uploaded everything will be getting theirs


Sudarshan.. Can you let me know who it is that 190er lodged on April30 th and got their visa? Are you sure it's off shore application?


----------



## huzefa85

lovetosmack said:


> Sudarshan.. Can you let me know who it is that 190er lodged on April30 th and got their visa? Are you sure it's off shore application?


I think the person he is talking about is 189 applicant


----------



## maq_qatar

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello prseeker,
> 
> Here is my story.
> 
> Job code: *261313*
> 
> ACS assessment received : *08 November 2013*
> 
> EOI (189) Submitted : *08 November 2013*
> 
> EOI (189) Invited : *23 March 2014*
> 
> eVisa lodged : *31 March 2014*
> 
> Uploaded all Documents except PCC : *08 April 2014*
> 
> Medicals: *01 May 2014*
> 
> CO: GSM 4 Adelaide
> 
> CO first contact : *08 May 2014 * (_Only document requested was PCC for me and my Wife, Kid excluded_)
> 
> PCC Uploaded on: *20 May 2014* (_Uploaded and sent a mail to CO informing the same_)
> 
> Grant on : *20 May 2014*
> 
> First entry before: *01 May 2015*
> 
> 
> **** Most important I did not upload FORM 80 **** *


Great, Enjoy and wish you all the best for further move .

Please keep us posted your AUS job review about 2613*


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey does anyone have DIBP number. I feel I should call them tomorrow morning first thing.


----------



## ALIPA

lovetosmack said:


> Sudarshan.. Can you let me know who it is that 190er lodged on April30 th and got their visa? Are you sure it's off shore application?


190 Guys be patient. Latest grants are for 189.haven't seen a 190 grant for sometime now


----------



## ALIPA

sudarshan1987 said:


> From the tracker it is evident that people who have uploaded everything upfront have got the direct grant or Visa much faster. People who filed their E-visa on April 30th have got grant. Which means in another 15-20 days, people like me who applied between May 12 - May 15 and uploaded everything will be getting theirs


Upload pcc/ medical/ form 80 upfront. Sure it has an advantage


----------



## kavith

ALIPA said:


> Upload pcc/ medical/ form 80 upfront. Sure it has an advantage


Do we need to upload medicals?.. I thought the hospital sends it directly.


----------



## krish1420

Hi All,

I just realized something and wanted to check with the seniors here!

*1st Problem -* 
Both in ACS and in EOI, I mentioned about my work experience, for a given company ~5 years. In this duration, I got 2 promotions.

When I mentioned the work experience, I mentioned the start date and end date correctly but only mentioned the last held designation and not the ones prior to that. 
For example - When I joined I was a Network Engg and the latest designation is Tech Lead. 

Is this going to be any problem? 

I cant even change this now since it may create confusion for CO due to the difference between EOI and Visa application?


*2nd Problem -*
I am not claiming points for my partner but in the online Visa application I have updated her employment history details. So, would I need to upload all her employment documents too, even though I am not claiming points?

Please assist.

Thanks!
Krish


----------



## Bangali_Oz

prseeker said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Have fun and keep the party going on and on and on ....
> 
> I came across some very useful posts from you in recent past , please continue helping fellow members .
> As per your timeline CO was allocated almost a month back , did he/she asked for any documents ?
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks PRSEEKER .... 

The only docs CO asked when she contacted me was Meds and My wife's functional English Proof. I uploaded and arranged all others including job related and personal docs like passport etc. Two major observations regarding this - 

1) I have never been asked for FORM 80.
2) I included my parents as 'Non-Migrating Dependents', but never uploaded any docs for them. Until the last minute I was certain that I need to submit form 1023 to drop them. But, I was not asked for that too, I guess CO has moved them from our application by herself.


----------



## shahid.jabbar

Hi , these are the details ( i have BS Hons degree , and 8 years experience )


Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 5
May 2013.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Science from Allama Iqbal Open University completed December 2006 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 10/06 - 02/08 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: Software Developer
Employer: Comcerto
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 03/08 - 04/10 (2yrs 1mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Stafona
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 04/10 - 11/10 (0yrs 7mths)
Position: Analyst Programmer
Employer: iTac MSC Outsourcing
Country: MALAYSIA


----------



## Bangali_Oz

I have received the following questions from abhifirewall over a private message and with his permission answering them in the forum, I believe that will be helpful for the people processing Oz PR from USA - 

1. Did you apply for India PCC from US? Which consulate did you apply and how long did it take?

Bangali_OZ: Yes ... I applied from San Francisco Consulate. There are 6 Indian Consulates all over USA covering all 50 states. You need to know your exact consulate based on the state you live. This info is easily accessible from Indian Consulate/ Immihelp websites. Please note that there should be only one consulate that will process your PCC, so you need to pick the correct one.

If you are not within driving distance from the consulate you need to send docs over mail to them. This will include your original passport too. The entire process takes about two weeks to get back PCC and Passport in average for happy path cases. Please note that there can various exceptions delaying the process like - your Indian Address Change, No PCC during Passport Issue etc. If all goes well it is basically a Database check that your Indian Passport office will perform and Intimate to Consulate. *I guess the process is the same for other countries too. *


2. Did you get US PCC also from FBI? Could you tell me the process and also how long did it take?

Bangali_Oz - Yes... This is pretty streamlined. Look for FBI 'Identity History Summary Request' in Google. You need to send fingerprints to them along with a simple form and Credit Card Details. You should get back PCC in about a month.



3. Also wanted to know if we need to get a PCC from the State we are living in.

Bangali_Oz : No need to take anything for state. The FBI PCC mentioned in #2 is the only one you need.


4. Also how much does the medical test cost approximately?

Bangali_Oz : I'm pretty sure it varies state to state. I stay in Seattle, Washington, this is one of the most expensive state in USA. It took about $400 per adult for me. The pain part this no insurance (like Cigna, Aetna plan 80/90) does not cover these. Make sure you book the Med examination well in advance, because for Seattle it was a long wait time !!

Hope this helps. Let me know if you need any further info.


----------



## srmalik

Hello everyone,

i hope you are all doing great. 

I applied for my visa on the 25th October, 2013. At that time people were getting 190 grants in like 3 months so i thought i would definitely get my grant around end of jan. I got my CO allocated in the first week of december, After sending my PCC and Meds, 3 days later CO informed me that my medicals have been referred and it could take upto 3 months to clear.

It felt bad but what I could do except pray, in late jan I emailed my CO and was informed that my meds have cleared and the application is under routine processing. I was thinking i will get my grant surely in a month since my docs were all completed.

In march, I was informed by my CO that planning levels have reached their limit and remaining places are being filled very selectively. After going through different forums, I realized there was little or no movement for 190 applicants. 

By may i had convinced my myself that i wont be getting my visa before July, i had given up silently following expat forum and daily logging into skillselect to check the last updated status and checking emails daily.

However, today i woke up and the first message on my inbox read "Skill select removed" and just below it was the Grant email from T 34. It feels unreal. Its a great feeling to have. Finally something that i was preparing for and hoping for a long long time has come true around 7 months since i applied.

I hope you all get your visa soon also. Dont get bothered if the wait is long, ultimately you will get it. Once you get it you will forget all the waiting you have done. Believe me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyramid

srmalik said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i hope you are all doing great.
> 
> I applied for my visa on the 25th October, 2013. At that time people were getting 190 grants in like 3 months so i thought i would definitely get my grant around end of jan. I got my CO allocated in the first week of december, After sending my PCC and Meds, 3 days later CO informed me that my medicals have been referred and it could take upto 3 months to clear.
> 
> It felt bad but what I could do except pray, in late jan I emailed my CO and was informed that my meds have cleared and the application is under routine processing. I was thinking i will get my grant surely in a month since my docs were all completed.
> 
> In march, I was informed by my CO that planning levels have reached their limit and remaining places are being filled very selectively. After going through different forums, I realized there was little or no movement for 190 applicants.
> 
> By may i had convinced my myself that i wont be getting my visa before July, i had given up silently following expat forum and daily logging into skillselect to check the last updated status and checking emails daily.
> 
> However, today i woke up and the first message on my inbox read "Skill select removed" and just below it was the Grant email from T 34. It feels unreal. Its a great feeling to have. Finally something that i was preparing for and hoping for a long long time has come true around 7 months since i applied.
> 
> I hope you all get your visa soon also. Dont get bothered if the wait is long, ultimately you will get it. Once you get it you will forget all the waiting you have done. Believe me!!!!!!!!!!!


Excellent and congrts. Someone has rightly said that PR processing and its wait time is not for faint hearted....


----------



## Raf84

srmalik said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i hope you are all doing great.
> 
> I applied for my visa on the 25th October, 2013. At that time people were getting 190 grants in like 3 months so i thought i would definitely get my grant around end of jan. I got my CO allocated in the first week of december, After sending my PCC and Meds, 3 days later CO informed me that my medicals have been referred and it could take upto 3 months to clear.
> 
> It felt bad but what I could do except pray, in late jan I emailed my CO and was informed that my meds have cleared and the application is under routine processing. I was thinking i will get my grant surely in a month since my docs were all completed.
> 
> In march, I was informed by my CO that planning levels have reached their limit and remaining places are being filled very selectively. After going through different forums, I realized there was little or no movement for 190 applicants.
> 
> By may i had convinced my myself that i wont be getting my visa before July, i had given up silently following expat forum and daily logging into skillselect to check the last updated status and checking emails daily.
> 
> However, today i woke up and the first message on my inbox read "Skill select removed" and just below it was the Grant email from T 34. It feels unreal. Its a great feeling to have. Finally something that i was preparing for and hoping for a long long time has come true around 7 months since i applied.
> 
> I hope you all get your visa soon also. Dont get bothered if the wait is long, ultimately you will get it. Once you get it you will forget all the waiting you have done. Believe me!!!!!!!!!!!


Many congratulations.. good to see 190 getting a grant hopefully today the gate opens & floods everyones inboxx...


----------



## Bluegum2012

srmalik said:


> However, today i woke up and the first message on my inbox read "Skill select removed" and just below it was the Grant email from T 34. It feels unreal. Its a great feeling to have. Finally something that i was preparing for and hoping for a long long time has come true around 7 months since i applied.
> 
> I hope you all get your visa soon also. Dont get bothered if the wait is long, ultimately you will get it. Once you get it you will forget all the waiting you have done. Believe me!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations and of course it's quite easy to say that all your waiting is paid off now but I know how you might have felt when you had all these low's and high's during the processing. Good Luck.


----------



## Australia1

Does anyone know how to get in touch with CO from now on? I recently emailed to the team email and got a reply that the mailbox is not in use anymore and it was redirected to gsm.brisbane. the mail further said that reply to cases will not be made from that new email.

Anyone has experienced the same and eventually got a reply from CO?


----------



## jestin684

srmalik said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i hope you are all doing great.
> 
> I applied for my visa on the 25th October, 2013. At that time people were getting 190 grants in like 3 months so i thought i would definitely get my grant around end of jan. I got my CO allocated in the first week of december, After sending my PCC and Meds, 3 days later CO informed me that my medicals have been referred and it could take upto 3 months to clear.
> 
> It felt bad but what I could do except pray, in late jan I emailed my CO and was informed that my meds have cleared and the application is under routine processing. I was thinking i will get my grant surely in a month since my docs were all completed.
> 
> In march, I was informed by my CO that planning levels have reached their limit and remaining places are being filled very selectively. After going through different forums, I realized there was little or no movement for 190 applicants.
> 
> By may i had convinced my myself that i wont be getting my visa before July, i had given up silently following expat forum and daily logging into skillselect to check the last updated status and checking emails daily.
> 
> However, today i woke up and the first message on my inbox read "Skill select removed" and just below it was the Grant email from T 34. It feels unreal. Its a great feeling to have. Finally something that i was preparing for and hoping for a long long time has come true around 7 months since i applied.
> 
> I hope you all get your visa soon also. Dont get bothered if the wait is long, ultimately you will get it. Once you get it you will forget all the waiting you have done. Believe me!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats mate.....which state did u get ur state sponsorship from... thanks


----------



## ddabral

mainak said:


> Short answers: 1. YES 2. Search in this forum - there are few awesome threads on this (FBI PCC / FBI Fingerprint etc... you will get lots of input there) 3. same as above 4. India PCC - same day if address same with passport, else within 2/3 weeks US PCC - not sure, check those threads - but last i recall i saw around 4-6 wks


Thanks a lot.. Shall go through the thread.


----------



## VidyaS

srmalik said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i hope you are all doing great.
> 
> I applied for my visa on the 25th October, 2013. At that time people were getting 190 grants in like 3 months so i thought i would definitely get my grant around end of jan. I got my CO allocated in the first week of december, After sending my PCC and Meds, 3 days later CO informed me that my medicals have been referred and it could take upto 3 months to clear.
> 
> It felt bad but what I could do except pray, in late jan I emailed my CO and was informed that my meds have cleared and the application is under routine processing. I was thinking i will get my grant surely in a month since my docs were all completed.
> 
> In march, I was informed by my CO that planning levels have reached their limit and remaining places are being filled very selectively. After going through different forums, I realized there was little or no movement for 190 applicants.
> 
> By may i had convinced my myself that i wont be getting my visa before July, i had given up silently following expat forum and daily logging into skillselect to check the last updated status and checking emails daily.
> 
> However, today i woke up and the first message on my inbox read "Skill select removed" and just below it was the Grant email from T 34. It feels unreal. Its a great feeling to have. Finally something that i was preparing for and hoping for a long long time has come true around 7 months since i applied.
> 
> I hope you all get your visa soon also. Dont get bothered if the wait is long, ultimately you will get it. Once you get it you will forget all the waiting you have done. Believe me!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations Malik and wish you all the very best for a new prosperous life in Oz. This give a great hope for all who are waiting for their 190 visa.

Regards,


----------



## SuperDuperMan

*Why wait*

So... DIAC wants us to wait until July 1st - they have not really been upfront about this and have been to the most part been wishy-washy (that is why we all keep talking about 190 grants and that is also why we keep looking to see if there has been any movement)










I wonder though, why do they have to wait for the new migration year to start? whats stopping them from using quota from the new migration year, now? cause anyway, they will have to grant those ahead of the 'queue' right? so whats the point in dropping everything and making the process slow?

the 190 is designed to fix talent shortages in a state - so if DIAC is sitting around waiting for a new year to start, does that no defeat the purpose of fixing the talent shortage?? what gives DIAC - perhaps you need to be more transparent... 

I wish i got a job heading immigration strategy once i am granted a visa - for sure would want to improve efficiency and transparency.

Any thoughts? :laser:


----------



## samdam

srmalik said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i hope you are all doing great.
> 
> I applied for my visa on the 25th October, 2013. At that time people were getting 190 grants in like 3 months so i thought i would definitely get my grant around end of jan. I got my CO allocated in the first week of december, After sending my PCC and Meds, 3 days later CO informed me that my medicals have been referred and it could take upto 3 months to clear.
> 
> It felt bad but what I could do except pray, in late jan I emailed my CO and was informed that my meds have cleared and the application is under routine processing. I was thinking i will get my grant surely in a month since my docs were all completed.
> 
> In march, I was informed by my CO that planning levels have reached their limit and remaining places are being filled very selectively. After going through different forums, I realized there was little or no movement for 190 applicants.
> 
> By may i had convinced my myself that i wont be getting my visa before July, i had given up silently following expat forum and daily logging into skillselect to check the last updated status and checking emails daily.
> 
> However, today i woke up and the first message on my inbox read "Skill select removed" and just below it was the Grant email from T 34. It feels unreal. Its a great feeling to have. Finally something that i was preparing for and hoping for a long long time has come true around 7 months since i applied.
> 
> I hope you all get your visa soon also. Dont get bothered if the wait is long, ultimately you will get it. Once you get it you will forget all the waiting you have done. Believe me!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations mate, your timelines are longer than mine, you have given me some dose of patience here


----------



## samdam

Australia1 said:


> Does anyone know how to get in touch with CO from now on? I recently emailed to the team email and got a reply that the mailbox is not in use anymore and it was redirected to gsm.brisbane. the mail further said that reply to cases will not be made from that new email.
> 
> Anyone has experienced the same and eventually got a reply from CO?


I experienced the same, but no reply from CO so far


----------



## chiku2006

srmalik said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i hope you are all doing great.
> 
> I applied for my visa on the 25th October, 2013. At that time people were getting 190 grants in like 3 months so i thought i would definitely get my grant around end of jan. I got my CO allocated in the first week of december, After sending my PCC and Meds, 3 days later CO informed me that my medicals have been referred and it could take upto 3 months to clear.
> 
> It felt bad but what I could do except pray, in late jan I emailed my CO and was informed that my meds have cleared and the application is under routine processing. I was thinking i will get my grant surely in a month since my docs were all completed.
> 
> In march, I was informed by my CO that planning levels have reached their limit and remaining places are being filled very selectively. After going through different forums, I realized there was little or no movement for 190 applicants.
> 
> By may i had convinced my myself that i wont be getting my visa before July, i had given up silently following expat forum and daily logging into skillselect to check the last updated status and checking emails daily.
> 
> However, today i woke up and the first message on my inbox read "Skill select removed" and just below it was the Grant email from T 34. It feels unreal. Its a great feeling to have. Finally something that i was preparing for and hoping for a long long time has come true around 7 months since i applied.
> 
> I hope you all get your visa soon also. Dont get bothered if the wait is long, ultimately you will get it. Once you get it you will forget all the waiting you have done. Believe me!!!!!!!!!!!


All the best mate , glad to see that 190 is getting granted still !!


----------



## ggupta002

Can someone pls confirm the software to remove passwords from pdf files, as pdfunlock doesnt seem to be working for me.


----------



## SL76

Hi All
1) I applied for 190 visa on 8th May 2014 and is in the process of uploading docs via an agent. I have only 2 EPF statements (2011 and 2013) whereas i should have 6 statements. I have only 1 ETF statement (2012) whereas i should have 3 for the past 3 years. is it ok if i submitted what i have (2 EPF statements and 1 ETF statement) ?

2) I need to upload bank statements for the last 3 months - is it ok if i upload the copies of the pass book? (my bank does not send monthly statements). But they said they can certify the pass book copies if I want. 

Seniors appreciate your help pls. 

thank you.


----------



## manmvk

DivineGrace said:


> I see friend .
> Stat declarations are of 2 kinds , one is self declaration and another is declaration ( reference letter ) from your colleague.
> 
> All the Best , and believe everything will be Good


Thanks a lot friend.. I appreciate you for the time spent on my query. :hug:


----------



## greeniearun

Australia1 said:


> Does anyone know how to get in touch with CO from now on? I recently emailed to the team email and got a reply that the mailbox is not in use anymore and it was redirected to gsm.brisbane. the mail further said that reply to cases will not be made from that new email.
> 
> Anyone has experienced the same and eventually got a reply from CO?


I just got this a week back.. no reply from CO yet.. Why did you mail them ? Did they ask you for any documents ?


----------



## mainak

Australia1 said:


> Does anyone know how to get in touch with CO from now on? I recently emailed to the team email and got a reply that the mailbox is not in use anymore and it was redirected to gsm.brisbane. the mail further said that reply to cases will not be made from that new email.
> 
> Anyone has experienced the same and eventually got a reply from CO?


Yes this is happening... happened to me and multiple other people at the forum

This shows a lapse in DIBP preparedness that they are sending out official documents with outdated email id

Anyway - we hope that mails ultimately get redirected to correct CO email address... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## auexcited

Hi All,
We got CO assigned today and CO asked for Payslips, tax documents,bank statements.
We are in the US
Do you know whether the Tax documents are W2 and 1040 filings?

Also we opted for electronic bank statements and when I tried to download the pdf statements form our bank,the statements are not color. will that be okay and do I need to certify these?

For payslips they have requested only 2 per employer, but they have not mentioned anything about bank statements, so do we need to submit last 10 year's bank statements for every month?

Thanks
AuExcited


----------



## SL76

auexcited said:


> Hi All,
> We got CO assigned today and CO asked for Payslips, tax documents,bank statements.
> We are in the US
> Do you know whether the Tax documents are W2 and 1040 filings?
> 
> Also we opted for electronic bank statements and when I tried to download the pdf statements form our bank,the statements are not color. will that be okay and do I need to certify these?
> 
> For payslips they have requested only 2 per employer, but they have not mentioned anything about bank statements, so do we need to submit last 10 year's bank statements for every month?
> 
> Thanks
> AuExcited


Hi
i am submitting only salary slips 2 per employer and last 3 months of bank statements. this was adviced by agent. But hope others will also shed some light from their experience as i am still on initial stage of uploading docs.

did you submit epf/etf docs as well?


----------



## ALIPA

SL76 said:


> Hi All
> 1) I applied for 190 visa on 8th May 2014 and is in the process of uploading docs via an agent. I have only 2 EPF statements (2011 and 2013) whereas i should have 6 statements. I have only 1 ETF statement (2012) whereas i should have 3 for the past 3 years. is it ok if i submitted what i have (2 EPF statements and 1 ETF statement) ?
> 
> 2) I need to upload bank statements for the last 3 months - is it ok if i upload the copies of the pass book? (my bank does not send monthly statements). But they said they can certify the pass book copies if I want.
> 
> Seniors appreciate your help pls.
> 
> thank you.


Hi Friend,
01. Try your best to find missing EPF/ETF statements. If you really cant find them, then try to provide more evidence about your employment. Request payee tax payment forms from your company. upload pay slips to cover each year.

02. Bank Statements: Color scan the pass book and upload. Some guys, highlights the salary transaction to make CO's life easier.


----------



## ALIPA

kavith said:


> Do we need to upload medicals?.. I thought the hospital sends it directly.


Sorry if I made you a doubt. I wanted to say that, finish health check in advance. Report and other details will be upload by Hospital.


----------



## SL76

ALIPA said:


> Hi Friend,
> 01. Try your best to find missing EPF/ETF statements. If you really cant find them, then try to provide more evidence about your employment. Request payee tax payment forms from your company. upload pay slips to cover each year.
> 
> 02. Bank Statements: Color scan the pass book and upload. Some guys, highlights the salary transaction to make CO's life easier.


Hi
thank you so much for your info. 
1) I have given tax statements for periods 2010/2011, 2011/2012 and 2012/2013 and last 2 months salary slips for current employment (2 salary slips per each previous employer). Yes, I will try to find the etf/epf statements also.. 

2) The pass book transaction pages are in black and white. So i will get the copies certified by Lawyer. is this ok? 

thank you


----------



## ALIPA

SL76 said:


> Hi
> thank you so much for your info.
> 1) I have given tax statements for periods 2010/2011, 2011/2012 and 2012/2013 and last 2 months salary slips for current employment (2 salary slips per each previous employer). Yes, I will try to find the etf/epf statements also..
> 
> 2) The pass book transaction pages are in black and white. So i will get the copies certified by Lawyer. is this ok?
> 
> thank you


This is from adelaide team: if possible, pls provide colour scanned copies of original documnts. Else, ceritied ones


I made some editings to make it short. So I guess this would help u


----------



## Australia1

greeniearun said:


> I just got this a week back.. no reply from CO yet.. Why did you mail them ? Did they ask you for any documents ?


I just wanted to ask about the progress to my CO.

Worrying thing is the redirected email says emails will not be replied from this email.


----------



## SL76

ALIPA said:


> This is from adelaide team: if possible, pls provide colour scanned copies of original documnts. Else, ceritied ones
> 
> 
> I made some editings to make it short. So I guess this would help u




thank you very much , yes i will do so and yes it helped


----------



## Guest

SL76 said:


> Hi All
> 1) I applied for 190 visa on 8th May 2014 and is in the process of uploading docs via an agent. I have only 2 EPF statements (2011 and 2013) whereas i should have 6 statements. I have only 1 ETF statement (2012) whereas i should have 3 for the past 3 years. is it ok if i submitted what i have (2 EPF statements and 1 ETF statement) ?
> 
> 2) I need to upload bank statements for the last 3 months - is it ok if i upload the copies of the pass book? (my bank does not send monthly statements). But they said they can certify the pass book copies if I want.
> 
> Seniors appreciate your help pls.
> 
> thank you.


EPF is Employee's Provident Fund statement but What is ETF?
I believe if you dont have income tax documents then salary slips and bank statement would suffice. EPF is an added advantage.

I have EPF for my current company and planning to upload since i didnt receive income tax document (Form 16 in India) for the current year probably after May end but i fear if CO comes up asking the same for rest of my employers which i would not be able to provide.

Is it advisable to provide EPF statements if available?


----------



## SL76

cb2406 said:


> EPF is Employee's Provident Fund statement but What is ETF?
> I believe if you dont have income tax documents then salary slips and bank statement would suffice. EPF is an added advantage.
> 
> I have EPF for my current company and planning to upload since i didnt receive income tax document (Form 16 in India) for the current year probably after May end but i fear if CO comes up asking the same for rest of my employers which i would not be able to provide.
> 
> Is it advisable to provide EPF statements if available?


ETF is employee trust fund. EPF and ETF are available in Sri lanka. but i have misplaced these docs and thats the problem. I have submitted the tax docs though and going to submit bank statements for the last 3 months.


----------



## Santhosh.15

cb2406 said:


> EPF is Employee's Provident Fund statement but What is ETF?
> I believe if you dont have income tax documents then salary slips and bank statement would suffice. EPF is an added advantage.
> 
> I have EPF for my current company and planning to upload since i didnt receive income tax document (Form 16 in India) for the current year probably after May end but i fear if CO comes up asking the same for rest of my employers which i would not be able to provide.
> 
> Is it advisable to provide EPF statements if available?


Yes. It does help brother. EPF is a authentic Govt document.

Good Luck

Santhosh


----------



## passi84

*Visa Granted (189)*

Hi All,

I got my Grant on Monday (19th May 2014), was not able to post here since I was out of town. Right now m enjoying d moment and m not thinking about what to do next or plan anything yet. Thanks to all the people on the forum who with their knowledge and useful tips made me feel relaxed most of the times.

Thank you all  :behindsofa::hat:


----------



## SL76

cb2406 said:


> EPF is Employee's Provident Fund statement but What is ETF?
> I believe if you dont have income tax documents then salary slips and bank statement would suffice. EPF is an added advantage.
> 
> I have EPF for my current company and planning to upload since i didnt receive income tax document (Form 16 in India) for the current year probably after May end but i fear if CO comes up asking the same for rest of my employers which i would not be able to provide.
> 
> Is it advisable to provide EPF statements if available?


yes if you have EPF/ETF statements pl submit. this was advised by my agent.


----------



## Santhosh.15

passi84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant on Monday (19th May 2014), was not able to post here since I was out of town. Right now m enjoying d moment and m not thinking about what to do next or plan anything yet. Thanks to all the people on the forum who with their knowledge and useful tips made me feel relaxed most of the times.
> 
> Thank you all  :behindsofa::hat:


Congrats mate...Enjoy in your Sofa....LoL

Cheers


----------



## mainak

cb2406 said:


> EPF is Employee's Provident Fund statement but What is ETF?
> I believe if you dont have income tax documents then salary slips and bank statement would suffice. EPF is an added advantage.
> 
> I have EPF for my current company and planning to upload since i didnt receive income tax document (Form 16 in India) for the current year probably after May end but i fear if CO comes up asking the same for rest of my employers which i would not be able to provide.
> 
> Is it advisable to provide EPF statements if available?


This is the exact reason I didn't upload EPF. I have for only one (current) company. If ever CO asks for older years - I have to do a lot of explanation... hence even after knowing that EPF is a very good authentic document I skipped uploading that as I did not have for multiple years


----------



## Guest

mainak said:


> This is the exact reason I didn't upload EPF. I have for only one (current) company. If ever CO asks for older years - I have to do a lot of explanation... hence even after knowing that EPF is a very good authentic document I skipped uploading that as I did not have for multiple years


 .... God help us.... To much of honesty will sometime lead to problem.... Lets see...

If anyone has submitted EPF and tht too 1 or 2, may please share ur thoughts...


----------



## ggupta002

ggupta002 said:


> *Visa Lodge Query* :
> 
> 1) *Residential Address* : Do we need to provide current address or permanent address ?
> 2) *Is the postal address the same as the residential address?* What does this mean ?
> 3) *Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?* I am not including my parents in the application, so I guess the answer should be No. Please suggest.
> 4) *Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?* This is applicable only if residence is more than 1 year in that country ? Pls confirm.


Could someone pls shed some light on above query ?

Also few more queries:

Software apart from pdfunlock to remove passwords from pdf files (e.g. bank statements)?
Apart from below docs, is there any more doc required for spouse (not claiming points):
•	Passport
•	Photo
•	PCC
•	Form 80
•	Education Documents - B-Tech or school certificates as well ?
•	IELTS 
•	Marriage Certificate
•	Birth Certificate
•	PAN Copy
•	Medicals


----------



## jre05

mainak said:


> This is the exact reason I didn't upload EPF. I have for only one (current) company. If ever CO asks for older years - I have to do a lot of explanation... hence even after knowing that EPF is a very good authentic document I skipped uploading that as I did not have for multiple years


*CB, I would agree with SL*

I had submitted my PF slips of 2 companies only and the other employers never gave me one like that. It wasn't a problem for me and I received grant within 5 weeks (Direct grant).

However, it is all upto the individuals to decide (Like Mainak)


----------



## jre05

ggupta002 said:


> Could someone pls shed some light on above query ?
> 
> Also few more queries:
> 
> Software apart from pdfunlock to remove passwords from pdf files (e.g. bank statements)?
> Apart from below docs, is there any more doc required for spouse (not claiming points):
> •	Passport
> •	Photo
> •	PCC
> •	Form 80
> •	Education Documents - B-Tech or school certificates as well ?
> •	IELTS
> •	Marriage Certificate
> •	Birth Certificate
> •	PAN Copy
> •	Medicals


There are many online password removers, very quick, why always a lot of people look for installables 

I did all quick in online, just type in google, it lists you plenty!


----------



## zoyakhan

Hi, 

while filling the visa application (189), I did two mistakes (I was extremely careful and vigilant but I guess it was fate ...): 

1. I mistakenly checked that I never been to Australia, though I had been there. (I wonder how could I click No )
2. I am currently in not in Pakistan and they asked the last address of the countries I lived in. I somehow thought they are asking about my last address here in Europe. So instead of giving the Paki address, I mentioned my last address here  

I have submitted form 1023. Can anyone comment on the gravity of these mistakes and if someone has an idea how badly it can affect my grant time (provided they do not reject my application)
thanks.


----------



## AuzLover

passi84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant on Monday (19th May 2014), was not able to post here since I was out of town. Right now m enjoying d moment and m not thinking about what to do next or plan anything yet. Thanks to all the people on the forum who with their knowledge and useful tips made me feel relaxed most of the times.
> 
> Thank you all  :behindsofa::hat:


Great! congrats passi84


----------



## SS70011005

zoyakhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> while filling the visa application (189), I did two mistakes (I was extremely careful and vigilant but I guess it was fate ...):
> 
> 1. I mistakenly checked that I never been to Australia, though I had been there. (I wonder how could I click No )
> 2. I am currently in not in Pakistan and they asked the last address of the countries I lived in. I somehow thought they are asking about my last address here in Europe. So instead of giving the Paki address, I mentioned my last address here
> 
> I have submitted form 1023. Can anyone comment on the gravity of these mistakes and if someone has an idea how badly it can affect my grant time (provided they do not reject my application)
> thanks.


No issues with it if you've updated your application with 1023. There were many cases where people got their grants, after committing these unintended mistakes.


----------



## ALIPA

passi84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant on Monday (19th May 2014), was not able to post here since I was out of town. Right now m enjoying d moment and m not thinking about what to do next or plan anything yet. Thanks to all the people on the forum who with their knowledge and useful tips made me feel relaxed most of the times.
> 
> Thank you all  :behindsofa::hat:


Congratulations mate! Have fun


----------



## raunak_14

*Query regarding skills Assessment ACS*

Hi,

This is my first post here.
I hope I can get some insight from people regarding ACS and Visa applications.

I have a query. Please advise me what needs to be done.

I applied for visa 189 three months before ( lodged Expression of Interest), still waiting for the invitation though. I have 60 points ( 30 age+ 10 ielts+ 15 bachelor + 5 masters). 
My spouse did her bachelors in computer science Engineering with a work experience of 3.2 years in IT industry back in India. Is it possible to assess her skills from ACS to get a 5 point extra which will then become 65 points for me and easier for me to get invitation sooner.

So in short the question is, can she get a positive outcome from ACS with BE in Comp science and 3.2 yrs IT exp?

Please throw some light on this.
Thanks.


----------



## jre05

raunak_14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post here.
> I hope I can get some insight from people regarding ACS and Visa applications.
> 
> I have a query. Please advise me what needs to be done.
> 
> I applied for visa 189 three months before ( lodged Expression of Interest), still waiting for the invitation though. I have 60 points ( 30 age+ 10 ielts+ 15 bachelor + 5 masters).
> My spouse did her bachelors in computer science Engineering with a work experience of 3.2 years in IT industry back in India. Is it possible to assess her skills from ACS to get a 5 point extra which will then become 65 points for me and easier for me to get invitation sooner.
> 
> So in short the question is, can she get a positive outcome from ACS with BE in Comp science and 3.2 yrs IT exp?
> 
> Please throw some light on this.
> Thanks.


BE in computers means 2 year mandatory reduction is work experience, so 1.2 years which she can use in Visa, however, until 3 years, there is no points! No use.


----------



## zoyakhan

SS70011005 said:


> No issues with it if you've updated your application with 1023. There were many cases where people got their grants, after committing these unintended mistakes.



thanks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sk2014

passi84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant on Monday (19th May 2014), was not able to post here since I was out of town. Right now m enjoying d moment and m not thinking about what to do next or plan anything yet. Thanks to all the people on the forum who with their knowledge and useful tips made me feel relaxed most of the times.
> 
> Thank you all  :behindsofa::hat:


I dont know why but I think 189 applications are getting faster grants compared to 190.


----------



## tirupoti

Dear all, 
I have uploaded my documents (except PCC and Med) on 19th May 2014.. at that time the documents attach system showed the tag "required" with my attachments. But today I found that..the tags are changed to "received". What does it mean? Has someone started reviewing my documents?


----------



## Guest

ggupta002 said:


> Could someone pls shed some light on above query ?
> 
> Also few more queries:
> 
> Software apart from pdfunlock to remove passwords from pdf files (e.g. bank statements)?
> Apart from below docs, is there any more doc required for spouse (not claiming points):
> •	Passport
> •	Photo
> •	PCC
> •	Form 80
> •	Education Documents - B-Tech or school certificates as well ?
> •	IELTS
> •	Marriage Certificate
> •	Birth Certificate
> •	PAN Copy
> •	Medicals


Why the need to submit spouse IELTS? 

I am also not claiming spouse's points and i have got medium of instruction certificate from her university. I dont think its mandatory to submit ielts. Please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## deepti84

Hi all,

I am new to this forum.

To give a background, I had received my ACT SS on 10th may,2014. Now i am in the process of lodging 190 visa. I am the main applicant and my husband is the secondary applicant. He has done his MBA.

It Would be a great help if seniors could guide me onto some things which you would have taken care of while putting up the case.

For Secondary Applicant its mentioned on the website:

Functional English proof-
You can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English.

-Is there any specific format to get it written from the College, if yes Please share.


Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Deepti


----------



## Guest

jre05 said:


> *CB, I would agree with SL*
> 
> I had submitted my PF slips of 2 companies only and the other employers never gave me one like that. It wasn't a problem for me and I received grant within 5 weeks (Direct grant).
> 
> However, it is all upto the individuals to decide (Like Mainak)


Hmmm... Then i think i will also upload for my current employer. EPF should work in absence of form 16 (i havent received yet from my employer).

Thanks...


----------



## jre05

deepti84 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> To give a background, I had received my ACT SS on 10th may,2014. Now i am in the process of lodging 190 visa. I am the main applicant and my husband is the secondary applicant. He has done his MBA.
> 
> It Would be a great help if seniors could guide me onto some things which you would have taken care of while putting up the case.
> 
> For Secondary Applicant its mentioned on the website:
> 
> Functional English proof-
> You can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English.
> 
> -Is there any specific format to get it written from the College, if yes Please share.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepti


My post and advice here, long ago, would help you too for the format. It has printed format! Enjoy!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/206746-question-about-spouse-ielts.html


----------



## tirupoti

deepti84 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> To give a background, I had received my ACT SS on 10th may,2014. Now i am in the process of lodging 190 visa. I am the main applicant and my husband is the secondary applicant. He has done his MBA.
> 
> It Would be a great help if seniors could guide me onto some things which you would have taken care of while putting up the case.
> 
> For Secondary Applicant its mentioned on the website:
> 
> Functional English proof-
> You can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English.
> 
> -Is there any specific format to get it written from the College, if yes Please share.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepti


There is no specific format.. just prepare something like Mr. X has done his mba with student no.... All the courses he participated were instructed in english and thus he found to proficient in oral and written English. ..write in a more formal way


----------



## jre05

cb2406 said:


> Hmmm... Then i think i will also upload for my current employer. EPF should work in absence of form 16 (i havent received yet from my employer).
> 
> Thanks...


No Problem.

I uploaded all possible documents right from day one of my career, even though I didn't claimed points for about 3 years.

Full pages of Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, Appraisal/Salary increment Letter, Service Letter, Releiving Letter, Skill Ref Letter from Letter head of MNC companies I worked for, Payslips of every month from start of my career, PF of some companies, Form 16 and 12B of all, Tax returns for some years, Bank Statements for every month.

These above sets for both offshore and onsite assignments - All in Legible Color Print and Also Notarized 


:hat:

All the best for your grant too :tinfoil3:


----------



## Guest

deepti84 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> To give a background, I had received my ACT SS on 10th may,2014. Now i am in the process of lodging 190 visa. I am the main applicant and my husband is the secondary applicant. He has done his MBA.
> 
> It Would be a great help if seniors could guide me onto some things which you would have taken care of while putting up the case.
> 
> For Secondary Applicant its mentioned on the website:
> 
> Functional English proof-
> You can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English.
> 
> -Is there any specific format to get it written from the College, if yes Please share.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepti



There is no specify format, you can inquire with the university for the Medium of Instruction Certificate. Its a common certificate nowadays being provided by most of the universities.

The letter that i received mentioned the course name, student name, roll no besides the declaration tht medium of education for the said course was in english.


----------



## Jai143

*Need a Help*

Dear Expats,

I got orana regional sponsorship and applied for 489 provisional on 17th April. All other documents uploaded on 26th april. After 3 days, unfortunately my agent expired. So now i got two options, either i have to monitor the case after the CO get allotted on my own or sign up with new agent. But i believe the new agent wont help much, as he does not know anything about my case from the beginning stage.

Now, My doubt is which form do i have to submit 956 or 956A. But even in those forms there is a column for previous agents signature. So what i can i do on this situation, as my agent died already. 

please need ur advice at the earliest.

Thanks
jai


----------



## lovetosmack

cb2406 said:


> Why the need to submit spouse IELTS?
> 
> I am also not claiming spouse's points and i have got medium of instruction certificate from her university. I dont think its mandatory to submit ielts. Please correct me if i am wrong.


It's either IELTS or MEDIUM OF INSTRUCTION certificate from UNIVERSITY where they spent minimum of 2 years studying full-time course.


----------



## raunak_14

jre05 said:


> BE in computers means 2 year mandatory reduction is work experience, so 1.2 years which she can use in Visa, however, until 3 years, there is no points! No use.


Thanks for the quick reply.
So there is no way I can avail extra 5 points through my spouse ?


----------



## Guest

jre05 said:


> No Problem.
> 
> I uploaded all possible documents right from day one of my career, even though I didn't claimed points for about 3 years.
> 
> Full pages of Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, Appraisal/Salary increment Letter, Service Letter, Releiving Letter, Skill Ref Letter from Letter head of MNC companies I worked for, Payslips of every month from start of my career, PF of some companies, Form 16 and 12B of all, Tax returns for some years, Bank Statements for every month.
> 
> These above sets for both offshore and onsite assignments - All in Legible Color Print and Also Notarized
> 
> 
> :hat:
> 
> All the best for your grant too :tinfoil3:


Same here.. Uploaded all the documents that i could get my hands on... Today i was checking my PF balance so thot of uploading PF statement.... 

There is still no sign of CO allocation though applied on 6th april  and only wife's pcc is pending. 

Lets see what is stored for me..... Of late going thru very bad phase of my life... Like Titanic, i have already hit an iceberg hope i dont sink


----------



## jre05

raunak_14 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> So there is no way I can avail extra 5 points through my spouse ?


No other options but to wait for 2 more years when she will be eligible for 2 more year points! Hence 5 points!

But, 2 years is like 20 years wait in such a competitive visa processing environ, I mean to otherwise say, it can anytime change/they stop granting visas for software engineers or for that fact, any migrants like it is in UK/USA now.


----------



## Guest

lovetosmack said:


> It's either IELTS or MEDIUM OF INSTRUCTION certificate from UNIVERSITY where they spent minimum of 2 years studying full-time course.


Lovetokissyou


----------



## raunak_14

Yeah u r right.
Thanks 4 the info !!!


----------



## jre05

cb2406 said:


> Same here.. Uploaded all the documents that i could get my hands on... Today i was checking my PF balance so thot of uploading PF statement....
> 
> There is still no sign of CO allocation though applied on 6th april  and only wife's pcc is pending.
> 
> Lets see what is stored for me..... Of late going thru very bad phase of my life... Like Titanic, i have already hit an iceberg hope i dont sink


No, you should be safe.

But why do you worry about the outcome if you feel that you are very much eligible and meeting criteria including medical and PCC? 

Honestly, I never grumbled even within my heart anytime, but to my surprise, when I was on Ganesh temple one morning 7 AM, waiting for my office car, a sound from my mobile for email notification came and it was Visa Grant. I always very much focused on completing tasks from my end, so that no deferment is there (I actually uploaded all documents except my Form 80 on the very same night I applied for visa, which was my invitation date  as I had all documents, handy, classified into respective folders as in option of visa doc upload page.). Funny thing was, I touched 60 documents  And I wanted to upload my award letters from my employer too, and didn't get a chance to upload, and I made a ridicule error, finally it was one place 59+1 left for me, so I could upload 1023 ) 

So, never worry, outcome is yours, if not today, tomorrow. Trust me, after your grant, you will be in worry about further plans only which, of course is not easy ! Enjoy your honeymoon time now.


----------



## amitch

Folks, How do u figure out CO allocation? Is it an email notification, which pops in your inbox, OR does it appear in the immi account application status ?


----------



## Waqarali20005

amitch said:


> Folks, How do u figure out CO allocation? Is it an email notification, which pops in your inbox, OR does it appear in the immi account application status ?


sometimes they email you asking for further information... sometimes they email you regarding delays and sometimes, they dont even notify you and you get a direct grant.


----------



## deepti84

Hi,

I am in the process of lodging 190 visa for ACT. I am ready with all these documents.

For Main Applicant: 
1	Transcripts 
2	Degrees 
3	ACS Assessment 
4	IELTS score card 
5	Passport 
6	Pan card/DL 
7	PCC 
8	Form 80 
9	Reference letter 
10	Experience Letter 
11	Relieving Letter 
12	Offer Letter 
13	Appointment Letter 
14	Confirmation Letter 
15	Appraisal Letter 
16	Payslips 
17	Form 16
18	ITR
19	Bank statement	

For Secondary Applicant:

1	Transcripts 
2	Degrees
3 Spouse Functional English proof
4 Passport
5 PCC
6 Form 80
7 Marriage Certificate
8 Pan card/DL. 

Is there any other document or form that i am missing?

Regards,
Deepti


----------



## Guest

jre05 said:


> No, you should be safe.
> 
> But why do you worry about the outcome if you feel that you are very much eligible and meeting criteria including medical and PCC?
> 
> Honestly, I never grumbled even within my heart anytime, but to my surprise, when I was on Ganesh temple one morning 7 AM, waiting for my office car, a sound from my mobile for email notification came and it was Visa Grant. I always very much focused on completing tasks from my end, so that no deferment is there (I actually uploaded all documents except my Form 80 on the very same night I applied for visa, which was my invitation date  as I had all documents, handy, classified into respective folders as in option of visa doc upload page.). Funny thing was, I touched 60 documents  And I wanted to upload my award letters from my employer too, and didn't get a chance to upload, and I made a ridicule error, finally it was one place 59+1 left for me, so I could upload 1023 )
> 
> So, never worry, outcome is yours, if not today, tomorrow. Trust me, after your grant, you will be in worry about further plans only which, of course is not easy ! Enjoy your honeymoon time now.


I am not worried about the documents and the eligibility part as i have proofs in place. 

I will surely share the reason (Bollywood masala movie in making) of my worry and reply to what you have written in your last para. 

Anyways.... Thanks for sharing your experience....


----------



## deepti84

jre05 said:


> My post and advice here, long ago, would help you too for the format. It has printed format! Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/206746-question-about-spouse-ielts.html


Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## casz86

*'closely related occupation' query*

Hi, I was wondering if anyone can shed me some light ...

I am an RN, with post reg experience both in the Philippines and the UK. I am planning to go for skilled migration under subclass 189. I would like to claim points for 3 years overseas experience. But just got in a bit of confusion as my post-reg nursing experience in the UK is only 1yr, 9mos (although if you would consider the period of supervised nursing practice, I would have 2 years, 4 months total). That is on top of 1 yr post-reg experience in the Philippines. So my question is....do I fall short for the 3-year overseas work experience requirement? 

Reading the requirements, it says I needed "skilled employment in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation". So....is working as a healthcare assistant (while on supervised nursing practice), for example, classed as a 'closely related profession?'.

I have worked 3 years in the healthcare industry in the UK, but only less than 2 years post-reg as a nurse. HELP!


----------



## Guest

deepti84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of lodging 190 visa for ACT. I am ready with all these documents.
> 
> For Main Applicant:
> 1	Transcripts
> 2	Degrees
> 3	ACS Assessment
> 4	IELTS score card
> 5	Passport
> 6	Pan card/DL
> 7	PCC
> 8	Form 80
> 9	Reference letter
> 10	Experience Letter
> 11	Relieving Letter
> 12	Offer Letter
> 13	Appointment Letter
> 14	Confirmation Letter
> 15	Appraisal Letter
> 16	Payslips
> 17	Form 16
> 18	ITR
> 19	Bank statement
> 
> For Secondary Applicant:
> 
> 1	Transcripts
> 2	Degrees
> 3 Spouse Functional English proof
> 4 Passport
> 5 PCC
> 6 Form 80
> 7 Marriage Certificate
> 8 Pan card/DL.
> 
> Is there any other document or form that i am missing?
> 
> Regards,
> Deepti


You have covered everything..... I think ITR serves no purpose because it doesn't carry any info abt ur employment. Form 16 would suffice as it clearly mentions the employer, its address and your designation.

Rest is upto you.


----------



## jre05

cb2406 said:


> I am not worried about the documents and the eligibility part as i have proofs in place.
> 
> I will surely share the reason (Bollywood masala movie in making) of my worry and reply to what you have written in your last para.
> 
> Anyways.... Thanks for sharing your experience....


Thank you.



deepti84 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.


Welcome


----------



## ggupta002

cb2406 said:


> You have covered everything..... I think ITR serves no purpose because it doesn't carry any info abt ur employment. Form 16 would suffice as it clearly mentions the employer, its address and your designation.
> 
> Rest is upto you.


regarding secondary applicant, do we need to provide transcripts for schooling as well (i.e. Matriculate/higher secondary exam) etc ? or only B-Tech course will suffice ?


----------



## SL76

jre05 said:


> No Problem.
> 
> I uploaded all possible documents right from day one of my career, even though I didn't claimed points for about 3 years.
> 
> Full pages of Offer Letter, Appointment Letter, Appraisal/Salary increment Letter, Service Letter, Releiving Letter, Skill Ref Letter from Letter head of MNC companies I worked for, Payslips of every month from start of my career, PF of some companies, Form 16 and 12B of all, Tax returns for some years, Bank Statements for every month.
> 
> These above sets for both offshore and onsite assignments - All in Legible Color Print and Also Notarized
> 
> 
> :hat:
> 
> All the best for your grant too :tinfoil3:


hi
did you scan and upload the original doc of EPF or notorozed and uploaded? (it is black and white in colour so am wondering whether to get notorized even though its the original).
thx


----------



## jre05

SL76 said:


> hi
> did you scan and upload the original doc of EPF or notorozed and uploaded? (it is black and white in colour so am wondering whether to get notorized even though its the original).
> thx


Well, in my case, all documents were crystal clear colour photo copies of the original and I notarized almost 250 pages (Never left anything, including ACS I attested). Then, scanned everything in crystal clear manner. 

All these I achieved by buying a new Epson LP Series high end model multi function printer (Rs 10,500) so that, I could do all my things myself with full satisfaction and I used "Bond" papers for prints, so it was all crystal clear, I can use all these copies for 100 years! So, Rs 2,500 for colour print + 2500 for Scan I saved and the printer is mine  I did all in the serenity at my home in night  I always believe that, I can only do my job the way I wanted, with full commitment and satisfaction. I remember using internet shops for this, it was ridiculous (to my expectation levels on the clarity of documents/time you spent there when so many people will be cursing you in queue to get their job done and the internet shop owner starring at you and so on...). Basically, I love to do all my things myself may it be documentation/any personal life things for my satisfaction, just my personal style.

But, people say, colour copies of the originals need not be notarized. Only black and white are needed to be notarized.

Plan accordingly.


----------



## Guest

SL76 said:


> hi
> did you scan and upload the original doc of EPF or notorozed and uploaded? (it is black and white in colour so am wondering whether to get notorized even though its the original).
> thx


I didnt upload yet but the document is system generated. except for my details like name, company name, joining date, pf account number etc rest all are in black n white.

If your document is entirely in black n white then get it notarised or else the original is fine. 

DIBP guys are colour blind they dont see black n white....


----------



## hiya_hanan

Hello Guys / Experts,

So, here is my story -

After successfully receiving the Invite on May 12 2014 round, I have lodged my e-visa on 19-May-14 & Front loaded my documents on 20-May-14, & today uploaded PCC certificates. However, I have lodged my visa with IELTS academic score - under the ANZCO 2631 ( Network Professional). Some how my consultant was reluctant to encourage me for medicals, he has advised me to wait till CO is assigned to further continue with my medicals- 

Precisely, you can find all the detail in my signature as well. So, below are the list of questions rounding my head & all kinds of thoughts transparently passing through my mind.

1)How much time would it take for the CO to be assigned starting from the day of lodging the visa ? Timelines ?
2) Chances of accepting IELTS academic scores as I am just claiming zero points with competent English & scoring 60 points without IELTS score ?
3)So, when would the verification process starts ? the day from when the documents are uploaded or only after CO is assigned ?

I have received few answers from my dear friend rohit on this forum, however, I would like to know different opinions from various experts as well.

Appreciated !

T&R
hiya_hanan


----------



## SL76

jre05 said:


> Well, in my case, all documents were crystal clear colour copy and I notarized almost 250 pages (Never left anything, including ACS I attested). Then, scanned everything in crystal clear manner.
> 
> All these I achieved by buying a new Epson LP Series high end model multi function printer (Rs 10,500) so that, I could do all my things myself with full satisfaction and I used "Bond" papers for prints, so it was all crystal clear, I can use all these copies for 100 years! So, Rs 2,500 for colour print + 2500 for Scan I saved and the printer is mine  I did all in the serenity at my home in night
> 
> But, people say, colour copies of the originals need not be notarized. Only black and white are needed to be notarized.
> 
> Plan accordingly.


Hmm.. thx a lot. since mine are black and white i will get it notarized and it will only add value rather than sending without. All others are color, so i will scan and upload. 

interesting mail and i fully agree with your choice of way of doing this, as only you can assure that you have done everything possibly can and then leave the rest to them as it is in their hands anyways... 

thank you once again, really appreciate your quick response and detailed explanation. 

All the best with your future and plans


----------



## DivineGrace

manmvk said:


> Thanks a lot friend.. I appreciate you for the time spent on my query. :hug:


Pleasure is mine , Do let me know what the CO says and the Progress , All the Best !
:hug:


----------



## Guest

jre05 said:


> Well, in my case, all documents were crystal clear colour photo copies of the original and I notarized almost 250 pages (Never left anything, including ACS I attested). Then, scanned everything in crystal clear manner.
> 
> All these I achieved by buying a new Epson LP Series high end model multi function printer (Rs 10,500) so that, I could do all my things myself with full satisfaction and I used "Bond" papers for prints, so it was all crystal clear, I can use all these copies for 100 years! So, Rs 2,500 for colour print + 2500 for Scan I saved and the printer is mine  I did all in the serenity at my home in night  I always believe that, I can only do my job the way I wanted, with full commitment and satisfaction. I remember using internet shops for this, it was ridiculous (to my expectation levels on the clarity of documents/time you spent there when so many people will be cursing you in queue to get their job done and the internet shop owner starring at you and so on...). Basically, I love to do all my things myself may it be documentation/any personal life things.
> 
> But, people say, colour copies of the originals need not be notarized. Only black and white are needed to be notarized.
> 
> Plan accordingly.


Man you were very well prepared for this battle from the beginning. Same thought crossed my mind also of owning a colour printer with scanner but all thanks to my company's heavy duty hp printers, used it as if own them for printing and scanning.


----------



## jre05

hiya_hanan said:


> Hello Guys / Experts,
> 
> So, here is my story -
> 
> After successfully receiving the Invite on May 12 2014 round, I have lodged my e-visa on 19-May-14 & Front loaded my documents on 20-May-14, & today uploaded PCC certificates. However, I have lodged my visa with IELTS academic score - under the ANZCO 2631 ( Network Professional). Some how my consultant was reluctant to encourage me for medicals, he has advised me to wait till CO is assigned to further continue with my medicals-
> 
> Precisely, you can find all the detail in my signature as well. So, below are the list of questions rounding my head & all kinds of thoughts transparently passing through my mind.
> 
> 1)How much time would it take for the CO to be assigned starting from the day of lodging the visa ? Timelines ?
> 2) Chances of accepting IELTS academic scores as I am just claiming zero points with competent English & scoring 60 points without IELTS score ?
> 3)So, when would the verification process starts ? the day from when the documents are uploaded or only after CO is assigned ?
> 
> I have received few answers from my dear friend rohit on this forum, however, I would like to know different opinions from various experts as well.
> 
> Appreciated !
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


1. I do not know which visa 189/190, but I assume in any case, minimum 5 weeks.
2. Sounds to be good as you do not claim points, let us see.
3. After CO allocation, officer might ring up and ask (Randomly if required).


----------



## Guest

ggupta002 said:


> regarding secondary applicant, do we need to provide transcripts for schooling as well (i.e. Matriculate/higher secondary exam) etc ? or only B-Tech course will suffice ?


If you have secondary and higher secondary certificates upload them as well or else graduation completion and transcripts/semesterwise certificate is enough.


----------



## ggupta002

cb2406 said:


> If you have secondary and higher secondary certificates upload them as well or else graduation completion and transcripts/semesterwise certificate is enough.


Thanks.
One more thing....i am currently working, so in the employment section there is no option which says date/from to Current..can we mention the current date there ?


----------



## krish1420

krish1420 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just realized something and wanted to check with the seniors here!
> 
> *1st Problem -*
> Both in ACS and in EOI, I mentioned about my work experience, for a given company ~5 years. In this duration, I got 2 promotions.
> 
> When I mentioned the work experience, I mentioned the start date and end date correctly but only mentioned the last held designation and not the ones prior to that.
> For example - When I joined I was a Network Engg and the latest designation is Tech Lead.
> 
> Is this going to be any problem?
> 
> I cant even change this now since it may create confusion for CO due to the difference between EOI and Visa application?
> 
> 
> *2nd Problem -*
> I am not claiming points for my partner but in the online Visa application I have updated her employment history details. So, would I need to upload all her employment documents too, even though I am not claiming points?
> 
> Please assist.
> 
> Thanks!
> Krish


Seniors, Mods, need your assistance here?


----------



## jre05

SL76 said:


> Hmm.. thx a lot. since mine are black and white i will get it notarized and it will only add value rather than sending without. All others are color, so i will scan and upload.
> 
> interesting mail and i fully agree with your choice of way of doing this, as only you can assure that you have done everything possibly can and then leave the rest to them as it is in their hands anyways...
> 
> thank you once again, really appreciate your quick response and detailed explanation.
> 
> All the best with your future and plans


Thank you very much for your kind and good wishes, I wish you great future and speedy grant too.

Yes, notarize all documents (We spend a lot, why not spend few more money for this which are just peanuts? )

You see, I even notarized bank documents, that too, after colour print on bond paper and then sealed and signed by Bank manager and then notary. All these might not be very much required, but I did. I can use it for my future reference also, supposing, if I have to migrate to other countries further, I can use all these handy. This is my very personal style, might be overwhelming, but I do this way.

Thank you again, all the best.



cb2406 said:


> Man you were very well prepared for this battle from the beginning. Same thought crossed my mind also of owning a colour printer with scanner but all thanks to my company's heavy duty hp printers, used it as if own them for printing and scanning.


Thank you, yes, ever success if my own efforts, every penny, time and everything I spent so far. Of course, not without god's mercy/blessings and grace and my elder's wishes and most good people's wishes and guidance here, I am giving it back. Although its more time for me here in this forum, 2 years I believe, still I am available to guide others, I always wish everyone do this (Already, so many or most people help others here, beautiful thing, just they don't forget and leave forum, at least for few months until they find seniors who can guide other juniors further  )

All the best for you


----------



## DivineGrace

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey does anyone have DIBP number. I feel I should call them tomorrow morning first thing.


Hi Coolsmart

The no. is 611300364613 .


----------



## Guest

ggupta002 said:


> Thanks.
> One more thing....i am currently working, so in the employment section there is no option which says date/from to Current..can we mention the current date there ?


Yup... U also change it to the date when u r lodging.


----------



## Guest

Hi jre05, 

U still in india or lane:


----------



## raunak_14

Some1 just told me in another post that just because my spouse did Bachelor of Computer Engg , this will lead in a positive assessment from ACS and I can fetch 5 points from my spouse even though her experience in not that much.

Can some1 throw light in this matter. Is this correct that her being a secondary applicant I can fetch 5 points just from her Engineering degree if +ve outcome comes.

Thanks


----------



## mainak

tirupoti said:


> Dear all,
> I have uploaded my documents (except PCC and Med) on 19th May 2014.. at that time the documents attach system showed the tag "required" with my attachments. But today I found that..the tags are changed to "received". What does it mean? Has someone started reviewing my documents?


NO. It means computer has received your files and cataloged them.
It does NOT mean that you got a CO 

Keep waiting mate


----------



## jre05

cb2406 said:


> Hi jre05,
> 
> U still in india or lane:


Still in India  Flying soon


----------



## lv1982

Hey Buddy,

How did you resolve the issue with the Digital Signature??





MaxTheWolf said:


> Hey guys
> 
> While submitting docs for visa grant do you submit notarized copies of those documents which are digitally signed and received in your email? or do you submit the "xxxx.pdf" directly?
> 
> And, what if there is a password on the .pdf? Do you then break the password for CO and then upload the file directly? How do you break the password?
> 
> or take a printout, get it (or not) notarized and then scan to .pdf and upload?
> 
> ALL my salary slips, Form 16 and IT Returns are digitally signed, password protected and received in personal or official email from the Employer/IT department. How should I go about them when I receive the invitation? (Fingers Crossed)
> 
> I think of removing the password and uploading the files directly, in case notarizing is not required. But, in the first place I do not know whether such digitally signed docs need to be notarized or not. Ideally, notarizing is not required on the photocopies of digitally signed docs.


----------



## lvonline

jre05 said:


> Still in India  Flying soon


Guess you are im java domain. ..right?


----------



## Leb

Folks, 

I received this reply after my agent asked for update for my case. Plz advise. 

The department recognises that the time taken to process this application may be causing concern.

We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.

The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible


----------



## hiya_hanan

Good Job Jre05, I did the same infact, most of the documents, were scanned & converted into Pdf format & compressed as well. It was cumbersome task though, but the I reached to a great satisfaction levels. Infact, I was supporting my consultant on documentation front proactively. 

Yes, my dad owned a HP F4000 series printer, used it to the utmost extent during nights as the printer was busy during day time. The adventure was worth trying - I don't know what my neighbors were thinking but, I was successful in accomplishing my task significantly. I am sure, such things will be remembered & cherished for the rest of our lives when we grown old.

T&R
hiya_hanan



jre05 said:


> Well, in my case, all documents were crystal clear colour photo copies of the original and I notarized almost 250 pages (Never left anything, including ACS I attested). Then, scanned everything in crystal clear manner.
> 
> All these I achieved by buying a new Epson LP Series high end model multi function printer (Rs 10,500) so that, I could do all my things myself with full satisfaction and I used "Bond" papers for prints, so it was all crystal clear, I can use all these copies for 100 years! So, Rs 2,500 for colour print + 2500 for Scan I saved and the printer is mine  I did all in the serenity at my home in night  I always believe that, I can only do my job the way I wanted, with full commitment and satisfaction. I remember using internet shops for this, it was ridiculous (to my expectation levels on the clarity of documents/time you spent there when so many people will be cursing you in queue to get their job done and the internet shop owner starring at you and so on...). Basically, I love to do all my things myself may it be documentation/any personal life things for my satisfaction, just my personal style.
> 
> But, people say, colour copies of the originals need not be notarized. Only black and white are needed to be notarized.
> 
> Plan accordingly.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ggupta002 said:


> Can someone pls confirm the software to remove passwords from pdf files, as pdfunlock doesnt seem to be working for me.


Why do you want to remove password? Removing the password will unauthenticated your documents and make the digital signatures invalid forever.


----------



## Guest

MaxTheWolf said:


> Why do you want to remove password? Removing the password will unauthenticated your documents and make the digital signatures invalid forever.


Not necessary... I had form 16 which had digital signature and was password protected. I got tht file converted in micrsoft xps format. Then again converted xps format file back to pdf. Signature was still and password unlocked. FYI... I have adobe acrobat professional installed so that made easy. It depends upon file to what extent it is protected.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cb2406 said:


> Not necessary... I had form 16 which had digital signature and was password protected. I got tht file converted in micrsoft xps format. Then again converted xps format file back to pdf. Signature was still and password unlocked. FYI... I have adobe acrobat professional installed so that made easy. It depends upon file to what extent it is protected.


One question here..Are your xps converted to pdf files have all the text in the form of images in those pdf's?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Done with PCC and medical.

Was indeed asked to get into my birthday suit.  The doctor was a female!!


----------



## Guest

MaxTheWolf said:


> One question here..Are your xps converted to pdf files have all the text in the form of images in those pdf's?


Yes dear... Nothing changed... It was as it is and signature didn't change also.


----------



## King_of_the_ring

jestin684 said:


> Normally requested docs are send by email once the co is allocated.......just wait.....by the way when did u submit the doc





MaxTheWolf said:


> Done with PCC and medical.
> 
> Was indeed asked to get into my birthday suit.  The doctor was a female!!



Good for you 

Hope u would have ENJOYED it


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cb2406 said:


> Yes dear... Nothing changed... It was as it is and signature didn't change also.


Oh, so if you text changed to image it is not the same as removing the password from the original document. 

It is rather the same as validating the signature in the original password protected pdf -> taking a colored printout and then scanning them back into a pdf which will be as an image. 

There are many ways to work around this.


----------



## jre05

lvonline said:


> Guess you are im java domain. ..right?


Yes, but now into .NET Development majorly last few years.



hiya_hanan said:


> Good Job Jre05, I did the same infact, most of the documents, were scanned & converted into Pdf format & compressed as well. It was cumbersome task though, but the I reached to a great satisfaction levels. Infact, I was supporting my consultant on documentation front proactively.
> 
> Yes, my dad owned a HP F4000 series printer, used it to the utmost extent during nights as the printer was busy during day time. The adventure was worth trying - I don't know what my neighbors were thinking but, I was successful in accomplishing my task significantly. I am sure, such things will be remembered & cherished for the rest of our lives when we grown old.
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


Agree with you, we will always cherish all these  Thank you, I liked your works you did  

:ranger:


----------



## Guest

MaxTheWolf said:


> Oh, so if you text changed to image it is not the same as removing the password from the original document.
> 
> It is rather the same as validating the signature in the original password protected pdf -> taking a colored printout and then scanning them back into a pdf which will be as an image.
> 
> There are many ways to work around this.


Yup... I had the tools so it was easy for me. I did same for form 16 as well just got the page, where signature is required, scanned and inserted it to the original.


----------



## Arunvas

raunak_14 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> So there is no way I can avail extra 5 points through my spouse ?


JRE, sorry you are wrong 

Raunak / JRE, All you need is Positive Skills Assessment from one of the occupations listed for 189 Visa and min 6 score in each sections of IELTS, for claiming Spouse points. Experience is NOT mandatory!

All the Best, Enjoy


----------



## Sasha2013

Can someone please confirm if we need to fill the last 10 yrs OR 30 years travel history as per form 80?

My agent has sent me a form to fill which needs only 10 years (30 years required for refugee) but I read somewhere on this forum that the new form wants us to fill it for 30 years.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

lv1982 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> How did you resolve the issue with the Digital Signature??


Hi

There are many ways to work around this. I'll tell you what I did:

1) Download and install 'Total PDF Converter' and 'Total Image Converter'
2) Validate the signatures in the pdf docs you want to convert/unlock -> now save these original pdf's and close.
3) Using TPC convert your pdf into images of the suitable quality/dpi usually 200 dpi should be fine, but then you'll have to watch out for the KB/MB's they acquire

(IMPORTANT: 'Tick' to save all the pages in the pdf into separate image file for each page into a designated folder.

4) Using TIC convert all the images back into one pdf. 

Done. It is the same as taking a printout of your original password protected, signature validated pdf and then scanning these printouts back into a pdf, the only difference being you are not actually taking printouts, and thus saving natural resource, money and time, especially if you do not have a printer and a scanner at home. I have both but preferred using TPC and TIC for all colored docs. For B/W docs I had to take actual printouts -> get them notarized -> color scan -> Upload. It was very easy and smooth experience. Now, how you can find TPC and TIC...well you should ponder over it yourself. 


You can also do all of this using XPS format of MS Office suit. Open your pdf and give a printout. When you do 'Ctrl+ P' you'll have to select 'Microsoft XPS Document Writer' as your printer. I am not sure if you'll be able to adjust image quality/dpi using XPS format. I think you should be able to do it. Do as you like.

Max


----------



## maq_qatar

Sasha2013 said:


> Can someone please confirm if we need to fill the last 10 yrs OR 30 years travel history as per form 80?
> 
> My agent has sent me a form to fill which needs only 10 years (30 years required for refugee) but I read somewhere on this forum that the new form wants us to fill it for 30 years.


They change in apr-2014, now its 10 year only.


----------



## ALIPA

Guys, how long will I have to wait after all CO required docs submitted. Any idea?


----------



## karnavidyut

ALIPA said:


> Guys, how long will I have to wait after all CO required docs submitted. Any idea?


Even though it was your own information, how long did it take you to complete the Form 80? I think it would take them atleast 2-3 times of that time to go through your Form 80 details ......besides they have other applications to look into.....yours is just one of the many cases they may be looking at concurrently 
All we can do is wait......You may get a grant or a request for further information based on the information you provided in your Form 80 
All the best with the waiting and hope you get it soon! I'm in the same boat


----------



## Guest

Anyone who lodged 189 visa on 6th april, have been assigned CO?


----------



## MAS59

*Need Some Help*

Dear All,

I have been allocated CO for 189 and have provided required documents sought by her. Before applying for 189 even before getting an invitation (As I was not sure whether I will get invitation or not) I had applied for 476 Skilled Grad Visa and got granted last year in October 13. 

I have not made any entry yet to Australia on 476 yet since I got invitation and later got CO allocated. As I am hoping for positive outcome of my 189 Application. Also I am bit struck here in some family business issues and want to go Australia on PR only if granted. 

I am worried if i don't make any entry to Australia on 476 Visa and let it expire (Which is expiring in September 2014) and wait for 189 outcome. Will my this act have any negative impact on my 189 Application ?? 

Please help if any one can as I dont trust agents much. 

Thanks


----------



## Mattooose

Dear All,
Finally I submitted my Visa application on 19th May (just 4 days before the expiry date of my invitation).I submitted through my consultant.
Could somebody please outline the next steps please ?

Thanks, Mattooose


----------



## MAS59

Mattooose said:


> Dear All,
> Finally I submitted my Visa application on 19th May (just 4 days before the expiry date of my invitation).I submitted through my consultant.
> Could somebody please outline the next steps please ?
> 
> Thanks, Mattooose


Mattoose,

Just keep copy of application acknowledgement and Payment receipt in your record and wait for CO to allocate.


----------



## ALIPA

karnavidyut said:


> Even though it was your own information, how long did it take you to complete the Form 80? I think it would take them atleast 2-3 times of that time to go through your Form 80 details ......besides they have other applications to look into.....yours is just one of the many cases they may be looking at concurrently
> All we can do is wait......You may get a grant or a request for further information based on the information you provided in your Form 80
> All the best with the waiting and hope you get it soon! I'm in the same boat


Hmmm.. nervous waiting.....this android app doesn't shows signatures. Any method to solve it


----------



## sas119

Hello friends,

I have lodged my visa application for 189 recently on 17th May and front loaded documents in the list below except for PCC and Meds. This application includes my spouse as a dependant for whom I am not claiming any points.

1) Passport front and back copies and passport photographs for both
2) Birth certificate for both
3) All offer, experience, promotion, relieving letters from my previous employers
4) Offer letter and last 3 months payslips from my current employer
5) Scanned copies of bachelors and masters degree marksheets and degree certificate for both
6) My skills assessment pdf from ACS
7) My IELTS scorecard
8) IT Returns from last 3 years
9) Bank statements from last 6 months for me and my spouse
10) Form 16 for last year from my wife
11) Functional english letter from my wife's college
12) Form 80 duly signed for both

Documents pending:
1) USA PCC for myself (awaiting from FBI- packet already received by FBI on 6th May 2014)
2) Indian PCC for me and my spouse
3) Medicals for both of us.

I am yet to be allocated a CO. I have received email from GSM Adelaide for the fee payment. Hence I am presuming my case might be assigned to one of the CO's from one of the GSM Adelaide teams.

What in your experience guys is the lead time these days for allocation of the CO. I would also like to have your opinion if the above checklist of documents is comprehensive to start with or anything else needs to be uploaded ? 

I also would like to ask you guys if I should go ahead with my indian PCC rightaway ( I was told or so heard that if current residential address and address on passport matches, Indian PCC is issued within a day from PSK these days) ? or would it be advisable to go for it after a CO is allocated to my case and once he/she asks for it. The intent is to have a further date on the PCC so that I can buy in more time before making my first entry to Australia ( provided all goes well and visa is granted).

Your thoughts and inputs will be invaluable. Please advice.


----------



## HMalhotra

Mattooose said:


> Dear All,
> Finally I submitted my Visa application on 19th May (just 4 days before the expiry date of my invitation).I submitted through my consultant.
> Could somebody please outline the next steps please ?
> 
> Thanks, Mattooose


Hope you uploaded all the required documents after paying the fee.. If done, wait for the CO to be allocated.. Good Luck..!


----------



## sas119

sas119 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application for 189 recently on 17th May and front loaded documents in the list below except for PCC and Meds. This application includes my spouse as a dependant for whom I am not claiming any points.
> 
> 1) Passport front and back copies and passport photographs for both
> 2) Birth certificate for both
> 3) All offer, experience, promotion, relieving letters from my previous employers
> 4) Offer letter and last 3 months payslips from my current employer
> 5) Scanned copies of bachelors and masters degree marksheets and degree certificate for both
> 6) My skills assessment pdf from ACS
> 7) My IELTS scorecard
> 8) IT Returns from last 3 years
> 9) Bank statements from last 6 months for me and my spouse
> 10) Form 16 for last year from my wife
> 11) Functional english letter from my wife's college
> 12) Form 80 duly signed for both
> 
> Documents pending:
> 1) USA PCC for myself (awaiting from FBI- packet already received by FBI on 6th May 2014)
> 2) Indian PCC for me and my spouse
> 3) Medicals for both of us.
> 
> I am yet to be allocated a CO. I have received email from GSM Adelaide for the fee payment. Hence I am presuming my case might be assigned to one of the CO's from one of the GSM Adelaide teams.
> 
> What in your experience guys is the lead time these days for allocation of the CO. I would also like to have your opinion if the above checklist of documents is comprehensive to start with or anything else needs to be uploaded ?
> 
> I also would like to ask you guys if I should go ahead with my indian PCC rightaway ( I was told or so heard that if current residential address and address on passport matches, Indian PCC is issued within a day from PSK these days) ? or would it be advisable to go for it after a CO is allocated to my case and once he/she asks for it. The intent is to have a further date on the PCC so that I can buy in more time before making my first entry to Australia ( provided all goes well and visa is granted).
> 
> Your thoughts and inputs will be invaluable. Please advice.


Also added our Marriage Certificate.


----------



## huzefa85

Case officer got assigned to my application yesterday.
Asked for Medicals / PCC and form 80

Adelaide GSM Team 8


----------



## SS70011005

huzefa85 said:


> Case officer got assigned to my application yesterday.
> Asked for Medicals / PCC and form 80
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 8


Way to go!! now you'll get it very quickly.


----------



## jamuu04

huzefa85 said:


> Case officer got assigned to my application yesterday.
> Asked for Medicals / PCC and form 80
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 8


If these are the only things that the CO asked, does this mean that he will not require other documents for your application?


----------



## engineer1

huzefa85 said:


> Case officer got assigned to my application yesterday.
> Asked for Medicals / PCC and form 80
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 8


Ditto for me. Same Team Adelaide GSM Team 8. What are the CO's initial for you?


----------



## SuperDuperMan

I too would like to know.. 



jamuu04 said:


> If these are the only things that the CO asked, does this mean that he will not require other documents for your application?


----------



## vishVpre

Hello

This post is to say a BIG HELLO!!

We are aspiring to move to Australia. Our process is on from December 2012. We delayed our process as we were blessed with a baby boy in Feb 2014. We have now completed all formalities (including Meds & PCC) for all three (wife, baby & I) of us.

Now eagerly waiting for the response from our CO. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## vishVpre

Wanted to know what is the usual time frame to get the GRANT once all documents are done from our end?

Our CO (team) is from Brisbane!


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

huzefa85 said:


> Case officer got assigned to my application yesterday.
> Asked for Medicals / PCC and form 80
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 8





Congratulations.
i also applied on 14 April 2014 and now waiting for CO. is there anyway to check weather i have been assigned one?


----------



## huzefa85

SS70011005 said:


> Way to go!! now you'll get it very quickly.


Thanks. I hoping the same too. Currently filling up form 80 for self and spouse. Its one hell of a form !! 



jamuu04 said:


> If these are the only things that the CO asked, does this mean that he will not require other documents for your application?


I am not sure, but i hope so too. Maybe the seniors can shed more light on this.



engineer1 said:


> Ditto for me. Same Team Adelaide GSM Team 8. What are the CO's initial for you?


No idea. I have applied through an agent, and this is the only information I got  I will update you once I have other details too.
What's your CO initials ?


----------



## gsukumar27

This waiting is killing day by day ...


----------



## MilanPS

SuperDuperMan said:


> I too would like to know..


Its' good to see movement on 190 applications too, its been a few weeks since we saw 190 grants being issued ...
I've filed the application on 15-Mar and uploaded our PCCs on 19-May, rest has been uploaded some time back. 

Still haven't heard back from anyone from DIBP or any case-officer.

Keeping my fingers crossed all fellow 190 applicants ...


----------



## bond_bhai

vishVpre said:


> Wanted to know what is the usual time frame to get the GRANT once all documents are done from our end?
> 
> Our CO (team) is from Brisbane!


It depends. Usually if all the documents are alright and CO is satisfied with it then people have got grants within a week. If they need to do background verification (like calling up employers/refrees) or if the Meds have been referred to Medical Officer of the Commonwealth, it might take longer. 
So, no definite answer. But if everything is alright - then you can expect it pretty soon!


----------



## huzefa85

sarfraz.ahmed said:


> Congratulations.
> i also applied on 14 April 2014 and now waiting for CO. is there anyway to check weather i have been assigned one?


There is no way to find out whether CO has already been assigned, till he/she communicates with you.
For all you know, there is a CO already assigned to your case and working on your documents currently.


----------



## Santhosh.15

MaxTheWolf said:


> Done with PCC and medical.
> 
> Was indeed asked to get into my birthday suit.  The doctor was a female!!


Who was lucky, You or Doctor ??? Lol


----------



## vishVpre

you will get an introductory mail from your assigned CO via email. that's the only way. CO will then ask you for a list of documents..


----------



## vishVpre

Santhosh.15 said:


> Who was lucky, You or Doctor ??? Lol


thank God our Meds were not so rigorous...done @ fortis bangalore...too just over 3 hours though!


----------



## vishVpre

bond_bhai said:


> It depends. Usually if all the documents are alright and CO is satisfied with it then people have got grants within a week. If they need to do background verification (like calling up employers/refrees) or if the Meds have been referred to Medical Officer of the Commonwealth, it might take longer.
> So, no definite answer. But if everything is alright - then you can expect it pretty soon!


thanks for the info bond_bhai....hopefully we don't get into all that (background verification, med scrutiny etc)

fingers crossed & hurting


----------



## laddi

Hi seniors


I am lodging my 189 visa application. Currently I am in Australia on TR Visa. I am moving to India in 15 days so country is going to change. And expect to be in India when the visa is granted. 


I am stuck on the below questions in visa app 

How should I answer these questions in visa app 

A. usual country of residence ? 

B. residential address ? (going to change from Australia to India ) 

C. previous countries of residence ? ( Australia will become previous country of residence once I get to India ) 

Can I give 'India' as usual country of residence but then current residential address has to be same as usual country of residence. And my current Address is in Australia.


----------



## vishVpre

laddi said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> 
> I am lodging my 189 visa application. Currently I am in Australia on TR Visa. I am moving to India in 15 days so country is going to change. And expect to be in India when the visa is granted.
> 
> 
> I am stuck on the below questions in visa app
> 
> How should I answer these questions in visa app
> 
> A. usual country of residence ?
> 
> B. residential address ? (going to change from Australia to India )
> 
> C. previous countries of residence ? ( Australia will become previous country of residence once I get to India )
> 
> Can I give 'India' as usual country of residence but then current residential address has to be same as usual country of residence. And my current Address is in Australia.


yes all your addresses & information should be current & latest!

PS: not a senior yet on this forum!


----------



## ALIPA

huzefa85 said:


> Case officer got assigned to my application yesterday.
> Asked for Medicals / PCC and form 80
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 8


Hey friend, what are he initials of CO? Mine also assigned to same team


----------



## vishVpre

sas119 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application for 189 recently on 17th May and front loaded documents in the list below except for PCC and Meds. This application includes my spouse as a dependant for whom I am not claiming any points.
> 
> 1) Passport front and back copies and passport photographs for both
> 2) Birth certificate for both
> 3) All offer, experience, promotion, relieving letters from my previous employers
> 4) Offer letter and last 3 months payslips from my current employer
> 5) Scanned copies of bachelors and masters degree marksheets and degree certificate for both
> 6) My skills assessment pdf from ACS
> 7) My IELTS scorecard
> 8) IT Returns from last 3 years
> 9) Bank statements from last 6 months for me and my spouse
> 10) Form 16 for last year from my wife
> 11) Functional english letter from my wife's college
> 12) Form 80 duly signed for both
> 
> Documents pending:
> 1) USA PCC for myself (awaiting from FBI- packet already received by FBI on 6th May 2014)
> 2) Indian PCC for me and my spouse
> 3) Medicals for both of us.
> 
> I am yet to be allocated a CO. I have received email from GSM Adelaide for the fee payment. Hence I am presuming my case might be assigned to one of the CO's from one of the GSM Adelaide teams.
> 
> What in your experience guys is the lead time these days for allocation of the CO. I would also like to have your opinion if the above checklist of documents is comprehensive to start with or anything else needs to be uploaded ?
> 
> I also would like to ask you guys if I should go ahead with my indian PCC rightaway ( I was told or so heard that if current residential address and address on passport matches, Indian PCC is issued within a day from PSK these days) ? or would it be advisable to go for it after a CO is allocated to my case and once he/she asks for it. The intent is to have a further date on the PCC so that I can buy in more time before making my first entry to Australia ( provided all goes well and visa is granted).
> 
> Your thoughts and inputs will be invaluable. Please advice.


Hi

I think you have answered your questions yourself...

Yes if you are currently staying at the address as in your passport you get your PCC within hours @ the PSK office. We did this recently & this info should be useful to you..

Fill your PCC forms online (passport.gov.in)..
Take all mentioned documents...
*Also carry your invitation letter as PSK is now asking this for all PCCs to be issued (January onwards). Without this you will not get the PCC.*
You need not book an appointment for PCC. Just walkin with your filled in forms. Fees can be paid @ PSK by cash.

Go for the PCC after the CO asks for it...as you get more time (like u were mentioning)


----------



## ALIPA

huzefa85 said:


> Case officer got assigned to my application yesterday.
> Asked for Medicals / PCC and form 80
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 8


Hey friend, what are he initials of CO? Mine also assigned to same team,


----------



## prseeker

huzefa85 said:


> Case officer got assigned to my application yesterday.
> Asked for Medicals / PCC and form 80
> 
> Adelaide GSM Team 8





engineer1 said:


> Ditto for me. Same Team Adelaide GSM Team 8. What are the CO's initial for you?


CONGRATULATIONS Guys , Grant is very near now


----------



## sumy08

Visa lodged finally, lets wait for CO now..


----------



## prseeker

Till when I will keep on Congratulating other people for grants and CO allocation ? When will it happen that people will be congratulating me for the same .

2 Months and 1 day has passed since I filed my Visa and nothing yet .. I seriously took break from the forum that is the reason I was not posting anything .

I will go back to hibernation mode again now  No point of stressing out on things which are not under my control .

Best of luck , Keep the numbers rolling


----------



## eyyunni1985

prseeker said:


> Till when I will keep on Congratulating other people for grants and CO allocation ? When will it happen that people will be congratulating me for the same .
> 
> 2 Months and 1 day has passed since I filed my Visa and nothing yet .. I seriously took break from the forum that is the reason I was not posting anything .
> 
> I will go back to hibernation mode again now  No point of stressing out on things which are not under my control .
> 
> Best of luck , Keep the numbers rolling


I feel that Direct Grant is on its way to you....All the best...

Response to your question, 4 days ago, CO asked me for additional documents on 28thApr and I have uploaded on 29thApr. No update since then. Also like you said, its already 2 Months and 1 day...

Believe we have 28 day period within which we have to submit requested documents for CO to verify, so that would be 27thMay. So eagerly waiting....


----------



## sas119

vishVpre said:


> Hi
> 
> I think you have answered your questions yourself...
> 
> Yes if you are currently staying at the address as in your passport you get your PCC within hours @ the PSK office. We did this recently & this info should be useful to you..
> 
> Fill your PCC forms online (passport.gov.in)..
> Take all mentioned documents...
> *Also carry your invitation letter as PSK is now asking this for all PCCs to be issued (January onwards). Without this you will not get the PCC.*
> You need not book an appointment for PCC. Just walkin with your filled in forms. Fees can be paid @ PSK by cash.
> 
> Go for the PCC after the CO asks for it...as you get more time (like u were mentioning)


Thanks VishVpre. The info was really helpful. One thing I did not take into account is that the PSK might ask for a copy of the invitation letter from DIAC. That is something I will definitely carry. Did you have your PCC obtained at Mumbai PSK ? If yes is it necessary to carry address proof or just a xerox copy of front and last pages with ECNR pages of passport will suffice ? (On PSK website, it says old passport.. I still don't get this ? What is this old passport concept ? What if someone holds the first ever issued valid passport, never had any expired passports and wants to go for PCC ? I do had an expired passport and will be carrying both old and new ones. What all documents were you asked for ? 

Last question I would like to put to you us you said fees can be paid in cash at PSK. How much are the fees per PCC ? 

If you can help me out on the above, it would be great.


----------



## bond_bhai

sas119 said:


> Thanks VishVpre. The info was really helpful. One thing I did not take into account is that the PSK might ask for a copy of the invitation letter from DIAC. That is something I will definitely carry. Did you have your PCC obtained at Mumbai PSK ? If yes is it necessary to carry address proof or just a xerox copy of front and last pages with ECNR pages of passport will suffice ? (On PSK website, it says old passport.. I still don't get this ? What is this old passport concept ? What if someone holds the first ever issued valid passport, never had any expired passports and wants to go for PCC ? I do had an expired passport and will be carrying both old and new ones. What all documents were you asked for ?
> 
> Last question I would like to put to you us you said fees can be paid in cash at PSK. How much are the fees per PCC ?
> 
> If you can help me out on the above, it would be great.


See Bro, In India the PSK works in mysterious ways. It all depends on which god you prayed to in the morning. Different people have been asked to submit different documents. So its better to carry as much documentation you have to avoid unnecessary hassle and delay. Carry the following -
1. Passport
2. Passport photocopies
3. Address proof (if you have more than 1, better!)
4. Address proof photocopies
5. Visa invite letter 
- My wife carried the application printout (from immiaccount)
- the page where it says "India PCC requirements"
- This page as well! http://www.migrationplus.com.au/files/docs/migration_form_47p.pdf
6. Letter addressing The passport officer of that PSK indicating the reason for PCC - This was asked by the dudes in the "initial counter". So i had given it to her in advance.

This way, she avoided stupid questions but her application was still taken inside and vetted by the "passport guys" and once they said "ok" she was issued with a token.

P.S: This is in Bangalore PSK


----------



## prseeker

eyyunni1985 said:


> I feel that Direct Grant is on its way to you....All the best...
> 
> Response to your question, 4 days ago, CO asked me for additional documents on 28thApr and I have uploaded on 29thApr. No update since then. Also like you said, its already 2 Months and 1 day...
> 
> Believe we have 28 day period within which we have to submit requested documents for CO to verify, so that would be 27thMay. So eagerly waiting....


I hope your words come true , Do you mind sharing what additional docs were asked since you already uploaded the PCC's and Meds beforehand . After uploading the additional docs did u notified the CO vi email ?


----------



## sas119

bond_bhai said:


> See Bro, In India the PSK works in mysterious ways. It all depends on which god you prayed to in the morning. Different people have been asked to submit different documents. So its better to carry as much documentation you have to avoid unnecessary hassle and delay. Carry the following -
> 1. Passport
> 2. Passport photocopies
> 3. Address proof (if you have more than 1, better!)
> 4. Address proof photocopies
> 5. Visa invite letter
> - My wife carried the application printout (from immiaccount)
> - the page where it says "India PCC requirements"
> - This page as well! http://www.migrationplus.com.au/files/docs/migration_form_47p.pdf
> 6. Letter addressing The passport officer of that PSK indicating the reason for PCC - This was asked by the dudes in the "initial counter". So i had given it to her in advance.
> 
> This way, she avoided stupid questions but her application was still taken inside and vetted by the "passport guys" and once they said "ok" she was issued with a token.
> 
> P.S: This is in Bangalore PSK


Thanks bond_bhai. Really helped. I will carry as much paperwork as possible to avoid unncessary hassles. Can you please tell me how much is the PCC application fees\charges ? Is there no way we can pay this on PSK website while filling in the online form ? Cos they do accept card payments online in case of passport issuance. If not then I will carry the amount in cash. Kindly enlighten


----------



## huzefa85

prseeker said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Guys , Grant is very near now


Thanks a lot prseeker. Hoping for the same 

Your PR should also be processed soon too . Have to contacted DIBP to check for your application status ?


----------



## gkkumar

prseeker said:


> Till when I will keep on Congratulating other people for grants and CO allocation ? When will it happen that people will be congratulating me for the same .
> 
> 2 Months and 1 day has passed since I filed my Visa and nothing yet .. I seriously took break from the forum that is the reason I was not posting anything .
> 
> I will go back to hibernation mode again now  No point of stressing out on things which are not under my control .
> 
> Best of luck , Keep the numbers rolling


I feel its going to happen very soon that you will be congratulated !!! I believe that CO is stuck at the exhaustive form 80 which was submitted !! With lot many countries you travelled, it made you think of suicide while just filling up the form 80, now think about the CO understanding it !!! 

Hope to hear grant news from you very very soon !! 

:typing:opcorn:


----------



## rits:

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and I am *shocked* to see soooo many people being active on this portal. You all ROCK!!!
I need some information regarding Visa application and the steps involved in the process. I got my state sponsorship approved (Victoria - 261313) yesterday for subclass 190.
1) What is the immediate next step that I need to complete? I am assuming, filling the online form on SkillSelect (EOI) page is the very first thing. Can someone please confirm me.
2) When do I have to make the payment for my visa fee? Do I need to make the payment while filling the online form (mentioned above)?
3) I am planning to go there along with my wife (as dependent). How much is the visa fee?

Regards


----------



## prseeker

huzefa85 said:


> Thanks a lot prseeker. Hoping for the same
> 
> Your PR should also be processed soon too . Have to contacted DIBP to check for your application status ?


I contacted DIBP 10 days back I guess , at that time they told me to call them only once 8 weeks are gone after visa filing . 

Now 8 weeks are gone , but i don't have that energy and motivation to call them , I will let things simmer down a bit . I have decided to wait for atleast 2 more weeks before I ring them up . 

I forgot to mention 1 very important thing my documents are still not complete , I am yet to upload FBI and India PCC . So I will concentrate on that .


----------



## wangqiubloke

prseeker said:


> Till when I will keep on Congratulating other people for grants and CO allocation ? When will it happen that people will be congratulating me for the same .
> 
> 2 Months and 1 day has passed since I filed my Visa and nothing yet .. I seriously took break from the forum that is the reason I was not posting anything .
> 
> I will go back to hibernation mode again now  No point of stressing out on things which are not under my control .
> 
> Best of luck , Keep the numbers rolling



i feel that yours will come soon, prseeker.
i received my visa 189 grant two months and a week after i lodged.
lodged on march 13, granted on may 19 (direct grant)
i still can't edit my signature - it says i have no permission

all the best!


----------



## prseeker

gkkumar said:


> I feel its going to happen very soon that you will be congratulated !!! I believe that CO is stuck at the exhaustive form 80 which was submitted !! With lot many countries you travelled, it made you think of suicide while just filling up the form 80, now think about the CO understanding it !!!
> 
> Hope to hear grant news from you very very soon !!
> 
> :typing:opcorn:


Thanks for the encouraging words bro  You still remember my form 80 saga ? Man that was harassment . You know what I mentioned 78 International trips in form 80 and at the end I also mentioned that I might have skipped 1 or 2 by mistake 
Oh yeah I also gave 6 PCC's , so maybe thats lot of work for CO .

Best of luck for your application bro , keep us posted


----------



## prseeker

wangqiubloke said:


> i feel that yours will come soon, prseeker.
> i received my visa 189 grant two months and a week after i lodged.
> lodged on march 13, granted on may 19 (direct grant)
> i still can't edit my signature - it says i have no permission
> 
> all the best!


Thanks bro for sharing your experience and encouraging me . I really appreciate that


----------



## wangqiubloke

prseeker said:


> Thanks bro for sharing your experience and encouraging me . I really appreciate that


you're welcome.
i like the message on your icon  keep calm and pay it forward.

good luck!


----------



## eyyunni1985

prseeker said:


> I hope your words come true , Do you mind sharing what additional docs were asked since you already uploaded the PCC's and Meds beforehand . After uploading the additional docs did u notified the CO vi email ?


I am sure you will get a direct grant. CO asked for Employee proofs. Dont no the reason why my agent (MARA) dint upload in the first place. He resubmitted immediately. I dont know about the email to CO..

Do you have any idea about this???


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Till when I will keep on Congratulating other people for grants and CO allocation ? When will it happen that people will be congratulating me for the same .
> 
> 2 Months and 1 day has passed since I filed my Visa and nothing yet .. I seriously took break from the forum that is the reason I was not posting anything .
> 
> I will go back to hibernation mode again now  No point of stressing out on things which are not under my control .
> 
> Best of luck , Keep the numbers rolling


My brother PD

Your CO must have been allocated by now cos i know its 10th week. You will get US PCC mail soon buddy. Get it done. You will have entire forum writing congratulatory (is there a word like this???) messages once visa comes.

But before that Please accept advance Congratulations on your grant. Have a party today (Weekend). Drop by my place for a beer on your way back. 

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## prseeker

eyyunni1985 said:


> I am sure you will get a direct grant. CO asked for Employee proofs. Dont no the reason why my agent (MARA) dint upload in the first place. He resubmitted immediately. I dont know about the email to CO..
> 
> Do you have any idea about this???


If you are contacted by CO asking for documents , it is a good idea to upload them and then send an email to CO notifying him that documents are uploaded and also attach the same docs in mail as well .


----------



## adnanbwp

Got approval on PR for 190 (Victoria). Deadline to enter is 9th September. I am an experienced Business Analyst, with previous experience in USA and Pakistan. Should I go right away or closer to September for job search?


----------



## Santhosh.15

adnanbwp said:


> Got approval on PR for 190 (Victoria). Deadline to enter is 9th September. I am an experienced Business Analyst, with previous experience in USA and Pakistan. Should I go right away or closer to September for job search?


190 ???? What a news brother....When did you get your grant btw...unable to see signature on phone.... Big Congratulations !!!!

Generally people suggest July-Oct ia good time as new year opens up lot of job openings. But it all depends on upon each one's skill set and luck.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## eyyunni1985

prseeker said:


> If you are contacted by CO asking for documents , it is a good idea to upload them and then send an email to CO notifying him that documents are uploaded and also attach the same docs in mail as well .


Like I said, I dont have access to IMMI account. My agent didnot share the login details. Also I was told, he sent email to CO. Ideally, they should have gone through the documents by now..Correct??


----------



## SS70011005

adnanbwp said:


> Got approval on PR for 190 (Victoria). Deadline to enter is 9th September. I am an experienced Business Analyst, with previous experience in USA and Pakistan. Should I go right away or closer to September for job search?


Congratulations Bro!! Can you please share your timeline too?

On moving to Aussieland for job hunt. September is anyway around the corner. My suggestion, get your bank account in AU sorted out so you can transfer the money and start looking for a cheap place to stay (shared accommodation??) and then make a move.

Goodluck..!!


----------



## vishVpre

sas119 said:


> Thanks VishVpre. The info was really helpful. One thing I did not take into account is that the PSK might ask for a copy of the invitation letter from DIAC. That is something I will definitely carry. Did you have your PCC obtained at Mumbai PSK ? If yes is it necessary to carry address proof or just a xerox copy of front and last pages with ECNR pages of passport will suffice ? (On PSK website, it says old passport.. I still don't get this ? What is this old passport concept ? What if someone holds the first ever issued valid passport, never had any expired passports and wants to go for PCC ? I do had an expired passport and will be carrying both old and new ones. What all documents were you asked for ?
> 
> Last question I would like to put to you us you said fees can be paid in cash at PSK. How much are the fees per PCC ?
> 
> If you can help me out on the above, it would be great.


I got my PCC from Bangalore.
Will cost you Rs.500 per PCC.

Documents I carried
*copies of current passport (old passport is for those applying for a reissue..same thing has been copy/pasted here in the document list)
*address proof (nationalised bank passbook having same address as in passport)
* Invitation letter or email from CO.
*Rs.500 note 

If all documents are in place you'll be out in 2 hours provided you are in the general queue from morning. Gates open @ 9 am. No need to book an appointment.


----------



## vishVpre

bond_bhai said:


> See Bro, In India the PSK works in mysterious ways. It all depends on which god you prayed to in the morning. Different people have been asked to submit different documents. So its better to carry as much documentation you have to avoid unnecessary hassle and delay. Carry the following -
> 1. Passport
> 2. Passport photocopies
> 3. Address proof (if you have more than 1, better!)
> 4. Address proof photocopies
> 5. Visa invite letter
> - My wife carried the application printout (from immiaccount)
> - the page where it says "India PCC requirements"
> - This page as well! http://www.migrationplus.com.au/files/docs/migration_form_47p.pdf
> 6. Letter addressing The passport officer of that PSK indicating the reason for PCC - This was asked by the dudes in the "initial counter". So i had given it to her in advance.
> 
> This way, she avoided stupid questions but her application was still taken inside and vetted by the "passport guys" and once they said "ok" she was issued with a token.
> 
> P.S: This is in Bangalore PSK


Yes. Absolutely right. I guess my stars were in a slightly better place the day when we(wifey & I) went to get our PCCs.

While i got it without much fuss. Wifey got into a tangle because of the invite letter. I had to run around & get a print of the email from our CO.

And yes...you need to provide a letter(handwritten or printed) addressing the regional passport office indicating the reason for PCC. Sorry missed that out in my post.


----------



## karnavidyut

My CO is from adelaide team 8 too...Initials RC
She asked for Form 80 and PCC which I submitted on 20/05.....

If they ask for some pending documents it doesnt necessarily mean they do not require anything else as they may ask for further clarifications or documentation as they deem necessary. 
However that said, in most cases they do not ask for anything more and usually send the grant email


----------



## SuperDuperMan

Hey adnanbwp, would be nice if you would include in your signature, your timeline of critical events - this would help the rest get an idea how the immi queue is moving.

thanks, 



adnanbwp said:


> Got approval on PR for 190 (Victoria). Deadline to enter is 9th September. I am an experienced Business Analyst, with previous experience in USA and Pakistan. Should I go right away or closer to September for job search?


----------



## parmar.harpreet

Hi All,

I lodged for 189 on 4th of May and I thought that I'll get 4-5 weeks of time to prepare my docs, as 4-5 weeks is mentioned by many posts in this forum but I got my CO assigned yesterday itself (21st of May). So anyway, now I am trying to gather all the documents fast. 


I'll be submitting around 4 payslips per year for my work experience along with form 16 and probably bank statements too.

It has been mentioned my times in the forum that if the documents are colored scans they don't need to be certified. But what about salary slips? I have soft copy of all salary slips they are either in black colored fonts or blue colored fonts. Do I need to take a printout and get it certified? Or can I just upload the softcopies as it is. 


I am sorry if this has been answered before, I did try pretty hard to find it on this forum but couldn't find the answer to my query.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Harpreet


----------



## Santhosh.15

parmar.harpreet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged for 189 on 4th of May and I thought that I'll get 4-5 weeks of time to prepare my docs, as 4-5 weeks is mentioned by many posts in this forum but I got my CO assigned yesterday itself (21st of May). So anyway, now I am trying to gather all the documents fast.
> 
> I'll be submitting around 4 payslips per year for my work experience along with form 16 and probably bank statements too.
> 
> It has been mentioned my times in the forum that if the documents are colored scans they don't need to be certified. But what about salary slips? I have soft copy of all salary slips they are either in black colored fonts or blue colored fonts. Do I need to take a printout and get it certified? Or can I just upload the softcopies as it is.
> 
> I am sorry if this has been answered before, I did try pretty hard to find it on this forum but couldn't find the answer to my query.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harpreet


Hi Mate

Congratulations on Your CO allocation.

It is stringly recommended to notarize any document which is not coloured copies. It just makes things less complicated and you can be at peace that you did everything as required.

Good luck mate.

Where are you my Mr.CO, i lodged visa on 22nd March

Santhosh


----------



## vishVpre

prseeker said:


> I contacted DIBP 10 days back I guess , at that time they told me to call them only once 8 weeks are gone after visa filing .
> 
> Now 8 weeks are gone , but i don't have that energy and motivation to call them , I will let things simmer down a bit . I have decided to wait for atleast 2 more weeks before I ring them up .
> 
> I forgot to mention 1 very important thing my documents are still not complete , I am yet to upload FBI and India PCC . So I will concentrate on that .



I am not sure how a PR will be granted without submission of the above said documents? i.e. FBI clearance & PCC.

Expect your PR only when CO says all docs are clear & received


----------



## Guest

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Congratulations on Your CO allocation.
> 
> It is stringly recommended to notarize any document which is not coloured copies. It just makes things less complicated and you can be at peace that you did everything as required.
> 
> Good luck mate.
> 
> Where are you my Mr.CO, i lodged visa on 22nd March
> 
> Santhosh



I strongly believe that there is some kind of priority with respect to occupation code. At one point of time, i doubted myself whether i have actually lodged my visa application.  i applied on 6th april with only wife's pcc to be uploaded.


----------



## GrepCode

CO Allocated. Has asked for PCC and medicals only. Didn't ask for dreaded for 80 .


----------



## Santhosh.15

GrepCode said:


> CO Allocated. Has asked for PCC and medicals only. Didn't ask for dreaded for 80 .


Congrats buddy. Can you write your details for the benefit of members who operate on phone.


----------



## sas119

vishVpre said:


> Yes. Absolutely right. I guess my stars were in a slightly better place the day when we(wifey & I) went to get our PCCs.
> 
> While i got it without much fuss. Wifey got into a tangle because of the invite letter. I had to run around & get a print of the email from our CO.
> 
> And yes...you need to provide a letter(handwritten or printed) addressing the regional passport office indicating the reason for PCC. Sorry missed that out in my post.


Thanks Vish. That was really helpful. Only one doubt remains to be cleared now. I am yet to be assigned a CO and naturally I do not have any email to be produced to PSK from my CO(if in case they ask). Hence i would like to ask you if it is advisable to hold on till I get a CO assigned and then carry a printout of his email along with print of invitation letter. 

The only drawback is I will need to wait till CO is assigned to my case which I am not sure when it will happen ? Is it okay to submit pre-dated PCC to CO. Does anyone have any experience of any CO creating a fuss only because PCC was already obtained even before CO explicitly instructed to get it done ?

Your pointers will be much appreciated.


----------



## SS70011005

sas119 said:


> Thanks Vish. That was really helpful. Only one doubt remains to be cleared now. I am yet to be assigned a CO and naturally I do not have any email to be produced to PSK from my CO(if in case they ask). Hence i would like to ask you if it is advisable to hold on till I get a CO assigned and then carry a printout of his email along with print of invitation letter.
> 
> The only drawback is I will need to wait till CO is assigned to my case which I am not sure when it will happen ? Is it okay to submit pre-dated PCC to CO. Does anyone have any experience of any CO creating a fuss only because PCC was already obtained even before CO explicitly instructed to get it done ?
> 
> Your pointers will be much appreciated.


You can get the PCC without having the CO being allocated. I did the same. However, I booked my appointment online. 

If you show that your address is same as your passport address, you'll get the PCC on the same day. Fee is Rs. 500.


----------



## rka123

sas119 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application for 189 recently on 17th May and front loaded documents in the list below except for PCC and Meds. This application includes my spouse as a dependant for whom I am not claiming any points.
> 
> 1) Passport front and back copies and passport photographs for both
> 2) Birth certificate for both
> 3) All offer, experience, promotion, relieving letters from my previous employers
> 4) Offer letter and last 3 months payslips from my current employer
> 5) Scanned copies of bachelors and masters degree marksheets and degree certificate for both
> 6) My skills assessment pdf from ACS
> 7) My IELTS scorecard
> 8) IT Returns from last 3 years
> 9) Bank statements from last 6 months for me and my spouse
> 10) Form 16 for last year from my wife
> 11) Functional english letter from my wife's college
> 12) Form 80 duly signed for both
> 
> Documents pending:
> 1) USA PCC for myself (awaiting from FBI- packet already received by FBI on 6th May 2014)
> 2) Indian PCC for me and my spouse
> 3) Medicals for both of us.
> 
> I am yet to be allocated a CO. I have received email from GSM Adelaide for the fee payment. Hence I am presuming my case might be assigned to one of the CO's from one of the GSM Adelaide teams.
> 
> What in your experience guys is the lead time these days for allocation of the CO. I would also like to have your opinion if the above checklist of documents is comprehensive to start with or anything else needs to be uploaded ?
> 
> I also would like to ask you guys if I should go ahead with my indian PCC rightaway ( I was told or so heard that if current residential address and address on passport matches, Indian PCC is issued within a day from PSK these days) ? or would it be advisable to go for it after a CO is allocated to my case and once he/she asks for it. The intent is to have a further date on the PCC so that I can buy in more time before making my first entry to Australia ( provided all goes well and visa is granted).
> 
> Your thoughts and inputs will be invaluable. Please advice.


The list looks fine. You should include Marriage certificate if possible. 

As far as PCC is concerned, if the passport address and the current residential address match then it will be issued on the same day. However, in some PSKs you have to wait few months to get an appointment. For example, in Bangalore it is difficult to get an appointment slot quickly. You may want to check the back log of your nearest PSK before deciding when to apply.


----------



## Pepraoz

karnavidyut said:


> My CO is from adelaide team 8 too...Initials RC
> She asked for Form 80 and PCC which I submitted on 20/05.....
> 
> If they ask for some pending documents it doesnt necessarily mean they do not require anything else as they may ask for further clarifications or documentation as they deem necessary.
> However that said, in most cases they do not ask for anything more and usually send the grant email


My CO also requested my´s and my wife's forms 80. I carelessly had sent a old version (version released in november) before she asked. I guess that she was asking for the newest one. I am looking forward the grant since both new forms were sent in the same day (may. 9).


----------



## Godbless

Dear friends,


By God's grace got our VIC SS 190 Visa today morning. 

ANZSCO : 254415( registered Nurse) (Off Shore Applicant) (Dependent :1)
(country of origin :India)


Date of Visa Application: 24 Jan 2014.

CO allocated : 14 April 2014. ( GSM BRISBANE TEAM 33 ) Additional Doc Uploaded with New Form 80 :15 April 2014.

Delay Mail : NIL. Direct Grant : 22/5/14. 

We have been a silent followers of this forum. Thank you all for your immense support and valuable comments.
Dont worry and keep your faith and prayers alive.
May all of you have a speedy grant. will keep you all in our prayers.
thank you again
May GOD BLESS you all.


----------



## Mattooose

Hi,
One of my friend told me that it is required to have the spouse's name in my passport for the PCC.
Is this true ? If yes, what needs to be done ?

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## Godbless

Dear Mattoose.
For Pcc you dont need your spouse name added to your passport but for future visa process and I recommend you get your spouse name on your passport.
you need to give an application to the passport office along with the marriage certificate.
all the best
God bless


----------



## gkkumar

adnanbwp said:


> Got approval on PR for 190 (Victoria). Deadline to enter is 9th September. I am an experienced Business Analyst, with previous experience in USA and Pakistan. Should I go right away or closer to September for job search?


Congos bro !!


----------



## bond_bhai

Godbless said:


> Dear Mattoose.
> For Pcc you dont need your spouse name added to your passport but for future visa process and I recommend you get your spouse name on your passport.
> you need to give an application to the passport office along with the marriage certificate.
> all the best
> God bless


Please note, if you apply for adding spouse name in the passport it will be treated as Normal reissue of passport and might take atleast 1 month for the passport to arrive. I guess they will initiate Police verification as well. So, you need to wait until you get your passport and then apply for PCC.


----------



## ALIPA

prseeker said:


> I hope your words come true , Do you mind sharing what additional docs were asked since you already uploaded the PCC's and Meds beforehand . After uploading the additional docs did u notified the CO vi email ?


Hey, just sharing my experince. When mt CO asked for form 80 , she clearly highlighted to send them via mail. So ,first, I emailed and then uploaded to immi.


----------



## SuperDuperMan

HOLYCOW! you have been waiting since 2009!!!! amazing and thats amazing news for you... 



Indian_Guy said:


> My agent called me just now and said I have got the grant. However, he will forward me the email later as he is not in office... Not celebrating till I see the email. CO was from team 8. Initials - KR


----------



## ggupta002

Is it mandatory to fill form 80 and 1221 in upper case letters ?


----------



## rits:

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and I am *shocked* to see soooo many people being active on this portal. You all ROCK!!!
I need some information regarding Visa application and the steps involved in the process. I got my state sponsorship approved (Victoria - 261313) yesterday for subclass 190.
1) What is the immediate next step that I need to complete? I am assuming, filling the online form on SkillSelect (EOI) page is the very first thing. Can someone please confirm me.
2) When do I have to make the payment for my visa fee? Do I need to make the payment while filling the online form (mentioned above)?
3) I am planning to go there along with my wife (as dependent). How much is the visa fee?

Regards


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Have planned to travel to Sydney on 14 August 2014 for 3 weeks. Will get Visa Activated, get Medicare Card done and will also do some Networking for Jobs in advance to setup few interviews in that period. Have booked a Service Apartment in North Ryde and will try to get max interviews lined up.

Anyone in Sydney, who can help out with the locations and first few important things to do like Medicare Card, etc around North Ryde Area.

Also if anyone can help out with recruiter contacts and any info for interviews and referrals around that time will be helpful. Please PM me, if anyone can help out.

Thanks.


----------



## smady41

Mattooose said:


> Hi,
> One of my friend told me that it is required to have the spouse's name in my passport for the PCC.
> Is this true ? If yes, what needs to be done ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


I just applied for my PCC today. They did not ask for my wife's name in the passport. It is not needed as a requirement. For all matters legal, it is the marriage cert which matters to prove your relationship.


----------



## sudarshan1987

How long it takes for the medical officers to upload the medical result ?

I had completed the medical examination on 19th May 2014. Today when I check my account, it shows Health Evidence - Recommended.


----------



## sas119

rka123 said:


> The list looks fine. You should include Marriage certificate if possible.
> 
> As far as PCC is concerned, if the passport address and the current residential address match then it will be issued on the same day. However, in some PSKs you have to wait few months to get an appointment. For example, in Bangalore it is difficult to get an appointment slot quickly. You may want to check the back log of your nearest PSK before deciding when to apply.


Thanks rka123. Appreciate your feedback. I just spoke to the PSK toll free number and I was told that just walk in between 9 am to 10:30 am between Monday and Friday for PCC. No appointment is required. Fees of 500 Rs to be paid in cash at PSK. This is at Mumbai PSK.

I am planning to visit PSK on coming Monday. Will keep you guys posted. Thanks again


----------



## lovetosmack

rits: said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I am *shocked* to see soooo many people being active on this portal. You all ROCK!!!
> I need some information regarding Visa application and the steps involved in the process. I got my state sponsorship approved (Victoria - 261313) yesterday for subclass 190.
> 1) What is the immediate next step that I need to complete? I am assuming, filling the online form on SkillSelect (EOI) page is the very first thing. Can someone please confirm me.
> 2) When do I have to make the payment for my visa fee? Do I need to make the payment while filling the online form (mentioned above)?
> 3) I am planning to go there along with my wife (as dependent). How much is the visa fee?
> 
> Regards


rits: It's good that you like the forum, but please refrain from spamming. I see that you have posted the same question in 4 different threads. Pick one or create a new thread for yourself. FOrum members here are really helpful.


----------



## hiya_hanan

Firstly, Wishing you all the very best Rohit for your first foot step into Australia. I am sure everything will be fine & the hunt for jobs would be just fine, as you have substantial experience in your pocket. 

One of the cousin who is in Melbourne recommends seek.com.au / this is supposed to a reputed job portal to get jobs. He himself has attended lot of interviews with this site. Hope it helps you as well.

Wishing you the best ! Keep in touch 

T&R
hiya_hanan



rohit1_sharma said:


> Have planned to travel to Sydney on 14 August 2014 for 3 weeks. Will get Visa Activated, get Medicare Card done and will also do some Networking for Jobs in advance to setup few interviews in that period. Have booked a Service Apartment in North Ryde and will try to get max interviews lined up.
> 
> Anyone in Sydney, who can help out with the locations and first few important things to do like Medicare Card, etc around North Ryde Area.
> 
> Also if anyone can help out with recruiter contacts and any info for interviews and referrals around that time will be helpful. Please PM me, if anyone can help out.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rohit1_sharma said:


> Have planned to travel to Sydney on 14 August 2014 for 3 weeks. Will get Visa Activated, get Medicare Card done and will also do some Networking for Jobs in advance to setup few interviews in that period. Have booked a Service Apartment in North Ryde and will try to get max interviews lined up.
> 
> Anyone in Sydney, who can help out with the locations and first few important things to do like Medicare Card, etc around North Ryde Area.
> 
> Also if anyone can help out with recruiter contacts and any info for interviews and referrals around that time will be helpful. Please PM me, if anyone can help out.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey hi buddy!!

Even am planning to visit for a week during that time, though on the assumption that I will get my visa before Aug begins.
Do keep in touch, maybe we could meet up as well as share important details too!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hey hi buddy!!
> 
> Even am planning to visit for a week during that time, though on the assumption that I will get my visa before Aug begins.
> Do keep in touch, maybe we could meet up as well as share important details too!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Sure, Please do let me know your plans. We can surely sync up.


----------



## Guest

sas119 said:


> Thanks rka123. Appreciate your feedback. I just spoke to the PSK toll free number and I was told that just walk in between 9 am to 10:30 am between Monday and Friday for PCC. No appointment is required. Fees of 500 Rs to be paid in cash at PSK. This is at Mumbai PSK.
> 
> I am planning to visit PSK on coming Monday. Will keep you guys posted. Thanks again


Which PSK you will be visiting?


----------



## cloudram

*What is the best option for me now?*

Hi, 

I have been invited for 189 Visa. 


I have applied for re-issue of the passport yesterday in Bangalore PSK. I could not go tatkal as my case not eligible. So waiting for the new passport. Since, its normal application, not sure how many days it will the take the passport to reach my hand.

Also, I have compiled the required Visa docs, travel card and fill-in the online visa application also now.

However, I am in a dilemma between going ahead for visa application now with the current passport or wait for the new passport to come and then submit the Visa application. My deadline to apply for visa is 27 June 2014. 



If I submit Visa application now, Will I able to proceed to Medicals for myself and for my wife, or will the doctor ask for spouse name endorsement in the passport ?

also, Is it advisable that , my wife applies for her PCC? Or Does she also require my name in her passport to get PCC? 

I have marriage certificate.

I know the only blocker is my PCC , as I dont have the spouse name in my current passport, for that reason i went for re-issue of the passport.



Please share the experiences and suggest what to do now.

Thanks
Cloudram


----------



## slsujith

rohit1_sharma said:


> Have planned to travel to Sydney on 14 August 2014 for 3 weeks. Will get Visa Activated, get Medicare Card done and will also do some Networking for Jobs in advance to setup few interviews in that period. Have booked a Service Apartment in North Ryde and will try to get max interviews lined up.
> 
> Anyone in Sydney, who can help out with the locations and first few important things to do like Medicare Card, etc around North Ryde Area.
> 
> Also if anyone can help out with recruiter contacts and any info for interviews and referrals around that time will be helpful. Please PM me, if anyone can help out.
> 
> Thanks.


I am staying in West Ryde. I know there is a Medicare center in Eastwood and CenterLink in Top Ryde.


----------



## jr16

sudarshan1987 said:


> How long it takes for the medical officers to upload the medical result ?
> 
> I had completed the medical examination on 19th May 2014. Today when I check my account, it shows Health Evidence - Recommended.


about 1 week mate


----------



## Mattooose

bond_bhai said:


> Please note, if you apply for adding spouse name in the passport it will be treated as Normal reissue of passport and might take atleast 1 month for the passport to arrive. I guess they will initiate Police verification as well. So, you need to wait until you get your passport and then apply for PCC.


Guys,
What do you recommend ? I have submitted my VISA application 3 days back. 
Should I be booking an appointment first to add Spouse's name ? or Should I do the PCC when the CO asks me to and then later update my passport with spouse name ?

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## ALIPA

ggupta002 said:


> Is it mandatory to fill form 80 and 1221 in upper case letters ?


I havent checked 1221. but, for from 80, it clearly says, fill in block letters


----------



## ALIPA

Pepraoz said:


> My CO also requested my´s and my wife's forms 80. I carelessly had sent a old version (version released in november) before she asked. I guess that she was asking for the newest one. I am looking forward the grant since both new forms were sent in the same day (may. 9).


So after May 09 nothing until now?


----------



## sas119

cb2406 said:


> Which PSK you will be visiting?


Hi cb2406,

I will be visiting Mumbai PSK.


----------



## anish13

Greetings Guys..

i was planning to upload my salary slips and bankstatements. I have a couple of questions.

1) I was thinking of an online pdf unlock mechanism to unlock pdfs and upload it straight but today a few pages back i saw that it would make the digital signature invalid. Is it true? then i need to think of other ways. Will it be a problem if i unlock the documents? has anyone done this?

2) I was thinking of zipping my salary slips and bank statements into a .zip file and uploading it. Will that be ok or as some of you experts suggested that i use a pdf merger and merge it together and upload.

Thanks
Anish


----------



## lovetosmack

anish13 said:


> Greetings Guys..
> 
> i was planning to upload my salary slips and bankstatements. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) I was thinking of an online pdf unlock mechanism to unlock pdfs and upload it straight but today a few pages back i saw that it would make the digital signature invalid. Is it true? then i need to think of other ways. Will it be a problem if i unlock the documents? has anyone done this?
> 
> 2) I was thinking of zipping my salary slips and bank statements into a .zip file and uploading it. Will that be ok or as some of you experts suggested that i use a pdf merger and merge it together and upload.
> 
> Thanks
> Anish


For:
1) use Downloads | cipherbox. I don't think it maligns the digital signature.
2) Use PDF Split and Merge | Download PDF Split And Merge to merge documents and upload it. DO NOT UPLOAD ZIP FILES.


----------



## lovetosmack

Mattooose said:


> Guys,
> What do you recommend ? I have submitted my VISA application 3 days back.
> Should I be booking an appointment first to add Spouse's name ? or Should I do the PCC when the CO asks me to and then later update my passport with spouse name ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose





cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> However, I am in a dilemma between going ahead for visa application now with the current passport or wait for the new passport to come and then submit the Visa application. My deadline to apply for visa is 27 June 2014.
> 
> If I submit Visa application now, Will I able to proceed to Medicals for myself and for my wife, or will the doctor ask for spouse name endorsement in the passport ?
> 
> also, Is it advisable that , my wife applies for her PCC? Or Does she also require my name in her passport to get PCC?


Common advice for both, try walk-in for PCC before you endorse your spouse name in the passport if you already have marriage certificate. IF & WHEN that doesn't work, then go for passport re-issuance with spouse name endorsed. All this is assuming the Passport & Current address are the same.

And always lodge your visa as early as possible. If you get a new passport, you can always inform the CO about it via form929. That way you are always ahead in the queue.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Santhosh.15 said:


> Who was lucky, You or Doctor ??? Lol


She was about 60, so doctor it is.


----------



## Santhosh.15

MaxTheWolf said:


> She was about 60, so doctor it is.


He he heee....


----------



## MaxTheWolf

vishVpre said:


> thank God our Meds were not so rigorous...done @ fortis bangalore...too just over 3 hours though!


It took only 30 mins. for me including physical examination, blood test, and X-Ray. I have kinda tough bladder and it just wouldn't abide for my need at that moment, so I had to wait about one hour and kept drinking water before I could relieve myself for the urine test. LOL

It seemed funny to the nurses.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

parmar.harpreet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged for 189 on 4th of May and I thought that I'll get 4-5 weeks of time to prepare my docs, as 4-5 weeks is mentioned by many posts in this forum but I got my CO assigned yesterday itself (21st of May). So anyway, now I am trying to gather all the documents fast.
> 
> 
> I'll be submitting around 4 payslips per year for my work experience along with form 16 and probably bank statements too.
> 
> It has been mentioned my times in the forum that if the documents are colored scans they don't need to be certified. But what about salary slips? I have soft copy of all salary slips they are either in black colored fonts or blue colored fonts. Do I need to take a printout and get it certified? Or can I just upload the softcopies as it is.
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this has been answered before, I did try pretty hard to find it on this forum but couldn't find the answer to my query.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harpreet


Hi

how did you come to know that a CO has been allocated for you?


----------



## Pepraoz

ALIPA said:


> So after May 09 nothing until now?


Someone in the team returned a response email saying they are working in my case and if they need further information they will notify me.

Now I can just wait and hope.


----------



## rits:

lovetosmack said:


> rits: It's good that you like the forum, but please refrain from spamming. I see that you have posted the same question in 4 different threads. Pick one or create a new thread for yourself. FOrum members here are really helpful.


Hi lovetosmack,
I have posted this query on 3 threads (not 4); only because, I did not receive "any response" after I posted for the first time (my post was lost with the new replies on that thread).
And please do not call this a spam, I am really worried and seriously want to get the answers to my questions. Nevertheless, if people here feel its a spam, I will surely avoid doing it in future.

If you don't mind, can you please help me out with my questions, I will be grateful to you.


----------



## Guest

sas119 said:


> Hi cb2406,
> 
> I will be visiting Mumbai PSK.


Hmmmmm. I will be going to Thane PSK..


----------



## adnanbwp

I guess I am not allowed to add a signature yet. I am writing down my case history below:

ANZSCO: 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)
Subclass: 190
ACS: 27-06-2012 (ACS did not approve of my larger, USA experience as I was more of a programmer than an analyst. I lost hope at this point but my agency guy applied for State Nominated Migrant)
State Nomination (Victoria): 28-12-2012
SkillSelect Invitation: 08-01-2013
Visa Application Filed: 06-03-2013
C/O Assigned: 02-04-2013
Health Clearance Notification: 22-05-2013
Medical Exam: 26-07-2013
C/O Changed: 06-11-2013
Pakistan PCC: 07-01-2014
USA PCC: 25-04-2014
Visa Granted: 14-05-2014
Last Date of Entry: 09-09-2014


----------



## anish13

lovetosmack said:


> For:
> 1) use Downloads | cipherbox. I don't think it maligns the digital signature.
> 2) Use PDF Split and Merge | Download PDF Split And Merge to merge documents and upload it. DO NOT UPLOAD ZIP FILES.


Oh thanks a lot.. this is very helpful and even the advise. I was thinking of uploading the zip file.. huge set of documents but i guess i ll go through the pain.. Good pain i guess it is .. especially after the grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bond_bhai

rits: said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I am *shocked* to see soooo many people being active on this portal. You all ROCK!!!
> I need some information regarding Visa application and the steps involved in the process. I got my state sponsorship approved (Victoria - 261313) yesterday for subclass 190.
> 1) What is the immediate next step that I need to complete? I am assuming, filling the online form on SkillSelect (EOI) page is the very first thing. Can someone please confirm me.
> 2) When do I have to make the payment for my visa fee? Do I need to make the payment while filling the online form (mentioned above)?
> 3) I am planning to go there along with my wife (as dependent). How much is the visa fee?
> 
> Regards


I am not sure if you have got the answer to this or not. Nevertheless,
1. Complete the EOI, choose 190 along with the state you got the sponsorship from.
2. Visa fee is after you get an invite. Once you do, you will need to create an account - called immiaccount. The skillselect EOi which you would have submitted, will have a link for it and it will let you create one. You key in all the details (about 17 pages of it) and the last page is where you pay the visa fees.
3. You can get the fee details here = AUD 5,280.00 - 
Pricing Estimator

And like lovetosmack mentioned, post it on one thread, if you post it in multiple threads you are essentially doing this "my post was lost with the new replies on that thread" to other users. Cheers and no hard feelings!


----------



## anish13

anish13 said:


> Oh thanks a lot.. this is very helpful and even the advise. I was thinking of uploading the zip file.. huge set of documents but i guess i ll go through the pain.. Good pain i guess it is .. especially after the grant :fingerscrossed:



i used the cipher tool and i see that the signature has become invalid .. will that be a problem if the CO sees it?


----------



## Sasha2013

maq_qatar said:


> They change in apr-2014, now its 10 year only.


Thanks for the response! So you mean earlier it used to 30 years of info and now they have reduced to 10 years in form 80? I thought it was the other way round.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Sasha2013 said:


> Thanks for the response! So you mean earlier it used to 30 years of info and now they have reduced to 10 years in form 80? I thought it was the other way round.



It was only 10 years details then for a very brief period a new version required 30 Yrs details and now back to former.


----------



## as1984

Santhosh.15 said:


> It was only 10 years details then for a very brief period a new version required 30 Yrs details and now back to former.


And we poor souls had to carry out an investigation to dig out 30 years old info for our form 80  
That was the price of being proactive and trying to front load all docs....


----------



## Santhosh.15

as1984 said:


> And we poor souls had to carry out an investigation to dig out 30 years old info for our form 80
> That was the price of being proactive and trying to front load all docs....


Yes Sir. Frontloading comes with these Perks. LoL


----------



## deepshi

Hi,

I applied for 189 Visa on 7th May 2014 and got a CO assigned from Brisbane team today i.e. 22nd May... ya I know thats pretty quick.. just 2 weeks... but thr is a big problem 
CO has asked for additional evidences to prove my relationship with my spouse. Actually, me and my spouse met over a year back and we got married recently on 25th April. I have provided marriage certificate, but seems they want some more evidences. As we both live in two different cities there are no proofs I can think of which I can provide... we dont have joint bank accounts or bills or insurances on our names. 

Please Please help !!!


----------



## eyyunni1985

deepshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for 189 Visa on 7th May 2014 and got a CO assigned from Brisbane team today i.e. 22nd May... ya I know thats pretty quick.. just 2 weeks... but thr is a big problem
> CO has asked for additional evidences to prove my relationship with my spouse. Actually, me and my spouse met over a year back and we got married recently on 25th April. I have provided marriage certificate, but seems they want some more evidences. As we both live in two different cities there are no proofs I can think of which I can provide... we dont have joint bank accounts or bills or insurances on our names.
> 
> Please Please help !!!


Marriage Photographs should help. Photographs with crowd and you guys in it......


----------



## deepshi

eyyunni1985 said:


> Marriage Photographs should help. Photographs with crowd and you guys in it......


No they have clearly mentioned in the mail that only photos would not suffice. Plus we got married in a court so we do not have any ceremonial pictures as such


----------



## lovetosmack

deepshi said:


> No they have clearly mentioned in the mail that only photos would not suffice. Plus we got married in a court so we do not have any ceremonial pictures as such


Any tours you guys went on?? You can provide with the bills and tickets.
Did you guys add each other in each others passport? Or as dependents in your respective employee profiles at your offices? medical insurance? Bank nomination or as joint account holder. Anything like receipts for gifts or things you bought for each other or for the house? 

Staying away from each other makes it the more difficult to prove such cases.


----------



## lovetosmack

anish13 said:


> i used the cipher tool and i see that the signature has become invalid .. will that be a problem if the CO sees it?


I don't think so. Not all of our pay slips are documents are digital signed. So it should be alright. I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## deepshi

lovetosmack said:


> Any tours you guys went on?? You can provide with the bills and tickets.
> Did you guys add each other in each others passport? Or as dependents in your respective employee profiles at your offices? medical insurance? Bank nomination or as joint account holder. Anything like receipts for gifts or things you bought for each other or for the house?
> 
> Staying away from each other makes it the more difficult to prove such cases.


But we are legally married and I have already submitted my Marriage Certificate. Because we are recently married we still haven't added each other as nominees to insurance orother policies and not even have a joint account.
But I can get some proofs like phone bills, some funds transfer to each other accounts and some photographs.

I read somewhere we can give written declarations of the history of our relationship. Is this correct ?

Also, can we get statutory declaration from our friends and relatives to prove our relationship is genuine?


----------



## Ausexpat009

Get yours or wife's passport endorsed with spouse name and provide the scanned copy. This can be done in 1 day from the passport office, not sure how does it work now in PSK.


----------



## RDKalra

Indian_Guy said:


> My agent called me just now and said I have got the grant. However, he will forward me the email later as he is not in office... Not celebrating till I see the email. CO was from team 8. Initials - KR



Congratulations on you visa grant!!
I too have the same CO assigned from team 8. Hoping for a grant soon.


----------



## alamin104

rits: said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I am *shocked* to see soooo many people being active on this portal. You all ROCK!!!
> I need some information regarding Visa application and the steps involved in the process. I got my state sponsorship approved (Victoria - 261313) yesterday for subclass 190.
> 1) What is the immediate next step that I need to complete? I am assuming, filling the online form on SkillSelect (EOI) page is the very first thing. Can someone please confirm me.
> 2) When do I have to make the payment for my visa fee? Do I need to make the payment while filling the online form (mentioned above)?
> 3) I am planning to go there along with my wife (as dependent). How much is the visa fee?
> 
> Regards


I guess EOI is a prerequisite to get state sponsorship. How u managed to get sponsored without even submitting EOI?


----------



## pyramid

alamin104 said:


> I guess EOI is a prerequisite to get state sponsorship. How u managed to get sponsored without even submitting EOI?


No, that's not correct. State does not need your EOI to sponsor you. You can request for state sponsorship with or without EOI. I'm telling this from my personal experience.


----------



## alamin104

gsukumar27 said:


> This waiting is killing day by day ...


I am already on life support :Cry:


----------



## delvy

pyramid said:


> No, that's not correct. State does not need your EOI to sponsor you. You can request for state sponsorship with or without EOI. I'm telling this from my personal experience.


But, most of the states clearly mentioned in their websites the procedures: create skill select account and states need this EOI no as well as you have to choose that particular state in your EOI application.
Anyway... that all depends on particular cases.

Well rits, since you already have state sponsorship, i think you dont need to create skill select account. 
next step is to create an immi account and pay the visa fees.

visa fees and all other stuff is clearly mentioned in the skill select webpage. Go thru this skillselect webpage and fetch out each and every info you need such as visa fee, dependend point system, etc

Best regards


----------



## alamin104

pyramid said:


> No, that's not correct. State does not need your EOI to sponsor you. You can request for state sponsorship with or without EOI. I'm telling this from my personal experience.


Things have changed then! Previously EOI id was to be entered in nomination form. But how do u get invitation now?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

My CO contacted me today! Asked for further info : Health Evidence.


----------



## tirupoti

Mr alamin.. 1 question. .. after getting grant when r u expecting ur entry time.. will it be based on ur BD PCC date even though ur PCC date is so old now because of long waiting time? I know u r now in Australia, I m asking a general case.


----------



## alamin104

no mate I left Aus right after completing my course. I think I have to do pcc & med once again before grant. Front-loading was a bad decision for BD applicants like me although advised otherwise in Immi site.


----------



## jestin684

rohit1_sharma said:


> Have planned to travel to Sydney on 14 August 2014 for 3 weeks. Will get Visa Activated, get Medicare Card done and will also do some Networking for Jobs in advance to setup few interviews in that period. Have booked a Service Apartment in North Ryde and will try to get max interviews lined up.
> 
> Anyone in Sydney, who can help out with the locations and first few important things to do like Medicare Card, etc around North Ryde Area.
> 
> Also if anyone can help out with recruiter contacts and any info for interviews and referrals around that time will be helpful. Please PM me, if anyone can help out.
> 
> Thanks.


First things first...open bank account, apply for tax file number, get registered with centrelink, filling out form for medicare card,giveway test for driving in australia.


----------



## ALIPA

Pepraoz said:


> Someone in the team returned a response email saying they are working in my case and if they need further information they will notify me.
> 
> Now I can just wait and hope.


Well, good luck to you friend b wishing for a speedy grant!


----------



## jestin684

rohit1_sharma said:


> Have planned to travel to Sydney on 14 August 2014 for 3 weeks. Will get Visa Activated, get Medicare Card done and will also do some Networking for Jobs in advance to setup few interviews in that period. Have booked a Service Apartment in North Ryde and will try to get max interviews lined up.
> 
> Anyone in Sydney, who can help out with the locations and first few important things to do like Medicare Card, etc around North Ryde Area.
> 
> Also if anyone can help out with recruiter contacts and any info for interviews and referrals around that time will be helpful. Please PM me, if anyone can help out.
> 
> Thanks.


Now when u got to centrelink, let them know that u r looking for jobs as well. They will register u with one of the employment agencies , where u can go and keep applying for jobs online as they have internet access and phone as well and all this is free. Now centrelink will also provide u with a list of employment agencies. What people usually do is they personally go to each and every agency and drop their resume. Once u have droped the resume keep following them up regularly. Give a call atleast after every two days, this is to make them realize that u r really in need of a job. Also every wednesday and saturday u have careerone in Advertiser newspaper, which has all kinds of job vacancies along with contact phone no. Saturday has the most no of job vacancy ads.......the most important thing is that u haveto be prepared for everything....... I mean doing odd jobs......one basic mantra to be successful in australia, u have to be ready for everything & dont rely on ur padt laurels..........starting from zero again is not easy but not hard as well......keep motivating urself......self motivation the key........Australia has always been the land of oppurtunities, try to grab the one that comes ur way, dont wait for another one......ALL THIS IS NOT TO SCARE U BUT TO PREPARE U MENTALLY.....All the best MATE......


----------



## jestin684

deepshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for 189 Visa on 7th May 2014 and got a CO assigned from Brisbane team today i.e. 22nd May... ya I know thats pretty quick.. just 2 weeks... but thr is a big problem
> CO has asked for additional evidences to prove my relationship with my spouse. Actually, me and my spouse met over a year back and we got married recently on 25th April. I have provided marriage certificate, but seems they want some more evidences. As we both live in two different cities there are no proofs I can think of which I can provide... we dont have joint bank accounts or bills or insurances on our names.
> 
> Please Please help !!!


Marriage photos, wedding invitation cards, phone call records, social photos, screenshot facebook relationship status update, screenshot fb photo upload and comments from family and friends and whatever documents or evidence u can think.....


----------



## vishVpre

jestin684 said:


> Now when u got to centrelink, let them know that u r looking for jobs as well. They will register u with one of the employment agencies , where u can go and keep applying for jobs online as they have internet access and phone as well and all this is free. Now centrelink will also provide u with a list of employment agencies. What people usually do is they personally go to each and every agency and drop their resume. Once u have droped the resume keep following them up regularly. Give a call atleast after every two days, this is to make them realize that u r really in need of a job. Also every wednesday and saturday u have careerone in Advertiser newspaper, which has all kinds of job vacancies along with contact phone no. Saturday has the most no of job vacancy ads.......the most important thing is that u haveto be prepared for everything....... I mean doing odd jobs......one basic mantra to be successful in australia, u have to be ready for everything & dont rely on ur padt laurels..........starting from zero again is not easy but not hard as well......keep motivating urself......self motivation the key........Australia has always been the land of oppurtunities, try to grab the one that comes ur way, dont wait for another one......ALL THIS IS NOT TO SCARE U BUT TO PREPARE U MENTALLY.....All the best MATE......


Hi Jestin

Can you give me an idea how much the service apartment is costing you for 3 weeks. We have similar plans but in the month of December (will that be a gud time for job hunt?)

Ofcourse all this depending on how soon we get out grant.


----------



## jestin684

vishVpre said:


> Hi Jestin
> 
> Can you give me an idea how much the service apartment is costing you for 3 weeks. We have similar plans but in the month of December (will that be a gud time for job hunt?)
> 
> Ofcourse all this depending on how soon we get out grant.


Hi Vish,
First of all I am not renting any service appartment. If u have to rent an appartment or room or house, it all depends upon the Sate and city u are planning to go. U can go to gumtree on the web and search for accomodation. It is advisable to find someone overthere to help u regarding accomodation. And in case of finding jobs overthere, u have to be physically present overthere because u never know when & from which employer u r going to get an interview call. Normally summers (oct-feb) has more job openings, but then depends upon the kind of job u r looking for.......


----------



## ToAustralia2013

ALIPA said:


> I havent checked 1221. but, for from 80, it clearly says, fill in block letters


Now this may sound a very dumb question, but might as well ask before I do something dumber. It also says to fill the form in 'pen' - I just noticed that. I typed in the whole thing from the PC itself and thought only signature need be in pen then scanned and uploaded.

So question is, do we have to fill this entire form in Pen?

Thank you!


----------



## ToAustralia2013

MaxTheWolf said:


> My CO contacted me today! Asked for further info : Health Evidence.


That's great Max, looks like things are moving quickly for u. All the best! We had applied on 6th May, pending medicals for which appointment is next week.. And so far I believe the only other pending doc is our form 80.

I saw another post of someone who applied on 7th May and already got a CO contact for more clarifications. Happy it's moving for all of you.. And hoping ours won't be far behind..😐


----------



## jr16

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Now this may sound a very dumb question, but might as well ask before I do something dumber. It also says to fill the form in 'pen' - I just noticed that. I typed in the whole thing from the PC itself and thought only signature need be in pen then scanned and uploaded.
> 
> So question is, do we have to fill this entire form in Pen?
> 
> Thank you!


Nope, okay to fill it up on the PC and upload it with the hand signed declaration page together with the rest of the form.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

jr16 said:


> Nope, okay to fill it up on the PC and upload it with the hand signed declaration page together with the rest of the form.


Oh great, Thanks a lot!


----------



## jr16

ToAustralia2013 said:


> That's great Max, looks like things are moving quickly for u. All the best! We had applied on 6th May, pending medicals for which appointment is next week.. And so far I believe the only other pending doc is our form 80.
> 
> I saw another post of someone who applied on 7th May and already got a CO contact for more clarifications. Happy it's moving for all of you.. And hoping ours won't be far behind..😐


That's good news indeed! Although this just gets my hopes up even more of things moving quickly! Fingers crossed for all


----------



## ALIPA

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Now this may sound a very dumb question, but might as well ask before I do something dumber. It also says to fill the form in 'pen' - I just noticed that. I typed in the whole thing from the PC itself and thought only signature need be in pen then scanned and uploaded.
> 
> So question is, do we have to fill this entire form in Pen?
> 
> Thank you!


Buddy, in this situation, I followed suggestion on this forum and filled the form with foxit. Page require my signature printed , signed, scanned and insert using pdf. I used online pdf tools to split and insert. Allready emailed it to CO


----------



## HMalhotra

nagra007 said:


> Hello Bro,
> 
> In your message you have written that you have gone through PCC and medicals befire the invite??
> 
> can you explain inform how that was possible??
> 
> Please help.
> 
> IELTS: L8.5/R8.5/W7.5/S7.5 (Aug29,2013) l CDR Assessment: 233512 (Mar20,2014) l EOI Submitted: Apr09,2014 l PCC: Apr11,2014 l Medical: Apr15,2014 l Invite: May 11,2014 l Application Lodged: May 16, 2014



Hi, you can go for PCC and Medicals before applying for the visa as they are not linked. 

For PCC, as I am in India, I took an appointment and went to the Passport Office and it was done within 3 hours. You can check whats the process of getting PCC in Canada. Each country has got its own rules for that.

For Medicals, u need to submit the "My Health Declaration" application in Immi Account and get an appointment from one of the authorized hospitals Canada and get the medicals done.

Remember you can get the medicals and PCC done beforehand but on the same time, it accelerates your Visa Grant. So many people wait for the CO to ask for it after you apply for the Visa.

Choice remains yours..

Best of Luck..!


----------



## ggupta002

*Form 80*

Form 80 is a secured pdf file, so if I take print out of last page where signature is required and scan it...then how can I combine it with form 80 again ? pls advise.


----------



## HMalhotra

ggupta002 said:


> *Form 80*
> 
> Form 80 is a secured pdf file, so if I take print out of last page where signature is required and scan it...then how can I combine it with form 80 again ? pls advise.


Bro, not sure of that. But in my case, I filled the form on the computer. Printed out all the pages. Signed on the last page and then scanned them all and uploaded. Simple.
You can try that way if you want.


----------



## ggupta002

HMalhotra said:


> Bro, not sure of that. But in my case, I filled the form on the computer. Printed out all the pages. Signed on the last page and then scanned them all and uploaded. Simple.
> You can try that way if you want.


Ok..but I read somewhere in this forum where it was mentioned that we can take printout of last page, sign, scan and upload....


----------



## anish13

lovetosmack said:


> I don't think so. Not all of our pay slips are documents are digital signed. So it should be alright. I wouldn't worry about it too much.



Perfect.. Then i ll go ahead with this.. Thanks Again


----------



## jestin684

ggupta002 said:


> Ok..but I read somewhere in this forum where it was mentioned that we can take printout of last page, sign, scan and upload....


Yep u r absolutely right.....I did the same....


----------



## MilanPS

ggupta002 said:


> Ok..but I read somewhere in this forum where it was mentioned that we can take printout of last page, sign, scan and upload....


One option is to take the print-outs of all 18 pages, sign on page-17, then scan and upload all 18 pages together in single PDF file

Another option


----------



## ggupta002

jestin684 said:


> Yep u r absolutely right.....I did the same....


how did you do that mate ?


----------



## invisiblesoul

Hello,
I seem to be in a state of confusion regarding the claim for work experience in the visa application form (189)
My husband's ACS skill assesment allows him to claim points for 3 years out of the total 5 years and that is exactly what we did for the EOI.
But while filling up the visa application form he has mentioned his total years of experience 5 years ( missed to see any button for relevant or non-relevant)

Now do you think it would be a problem because in the EOI we have claimed only 60 points which is 3 of the total 5 years.
I have read elsewhere on this forum that refusal of visa occurs when you have claimed more points on the EOI and unable to provide proof for it.In our case its actually the reverse.We have claimed only for 3 years - 5 points while submitting the EOI.
CO is not yet allocated.Can we fill in the 1023 form for the same? Or do you think this may lead to a refusal?

Looking forward to your response!


----------



## mainak

ggupta002 said:


> *Form 80*
> 
> Form 80 is a secured pdf file, so if I take print out of last page where signature is required and scan it...then how can I combine it with form 80 again ? pls advise.


#1 Fill the form 80
#2 Unlock the form 80 (via pdfunlock.com)
#3 Print form 80 Pg 1-16 using some PDF Printer s/w (e.g. PDF Redirect)
#4 Print form 80 Pg 17 in paper -> Sign -> Scan into PDF
#5 Print form 80 Pg 18 using some PDF Printer s/w (e.g. PDF Redirect)
#6 Bring all three split PDF into one directory (outputs of step 3-5)
#7 Merge them using some PDF Merger s/w (e.g. PDF Redirect)


----------



## MilanPS

MilanPS said:


> One option is to take the print-outs of all 18 pages, sign on page-17, then scan and upload all 18 pages together in single PDF file
> 
> Another option


Another option is to search for PDF editors that allow you to merge PDF files together, then only take the print-out of page 17, sign, scan & create it as a single PDF file with just this 1 page. Then, use the s/w to merge both form-80 and this newly created PDF and insert the signed & scanned page 17 between page 16 & 18 on form-80 PDF.

Simple, isn't it ....


----------



## greeniearun

I'm happy to let you all know I got my grant today .. Mine is 2613 software Eng. on an 189. Paid my fee on April 24 and got my grant in less than a month. 

I will share you my timelines (am sorry I don't have it in my signature) and what went through for almost in the last 18 months in getting ready for this shortly. I wanted to login rightaway and express my profound grattiude to all of you first... To Saathiya, maq qatar, lvonline, _shel, lovetosmack and many many others who helped me throughout... my sincere thanks...


----------



## jamuu04

greeniearun said:


> I'm happy to let you all know I got my grant today .. Mine is 2613 software Eng. on an 189. Paid my fee on April 24 and got my grant in less than a month.
> 
> I will share you my timelines (am sorry I don't have it in my signature) and what went through for almost in the last 18 months in getting ready for this shortly. I wanted to login rightaway and express my profound grattiude to all of you first... To Saathiya, maq qatar, lvonline, _shel, lovetosmack and many many others who helped me throughout... my sincere thanks...


Congrats! Good luck!


----------



## ggupta002

greeniearun said:


> I'm happy to let you all know I got my grant today .. Mine is 2613 software Eng. on an 189. Paid my fee on April 24 and got my grant in less than a month.
> 
> I will share you my timelines (am sorry I don't have it in my signature) and what went through for almost in the last 18 months in getting ready for this shortly. I wanted to login rightaway and express my profound grattiude to all of you first... To Saathiya, maq qatar, lvonline, _shel, lovetosmack and many many others who helped me throughout... my sincere thanks...


Congrats buddy.... must be the happiest moment of your life !!!
have a blast !!


----------



## ggupta002

MilanPS said:


> Another option is to search for PDF editors that allow you to merge PDF files together, then only take the print-out of page 17, sign, scan & create it as a single PDF file with just this 1 page. Then, use the s/w to merge both form-80 and this newly created PDF and insert the signed & scanned page 17 between page 16 & 18 on form-80 PDF.
> 
> Simple, isn't it ....


there is also one more software PDFill..i tried its trial version n damn its good...u can merge any pdf file and that too between any page...just trying to figure out is registration key


----------



## Santhosh.15

greeniearun said:


> I'm happy to let you all know I got my grant today .. Mine is 2613 software Eng. on an 189. Paid my fee on April 24 and got my grant in less than a month.
> 
> I will share you my timelines (am sorry I don't have it in my signature) and what went through for almost in the last 18 months in getting ready for this shortly. I wanted to login rightaway and express my profound grattiude to all of you first... To Saathiya, maq qatar, lvonline, _shel, lovetosmack and many many others who helped me throughout... my sincere thanks...


Congrats Mate....Party Hard....God bless

Santhosh


----------



## jestin684

ggupta002 said:


> how did you do that mate ?


I filled up the form on my computer, saved it and then emailed it to my agent. I took the print out of the signature page, signed it , scanned and emailed it to him. He took the print out of all of them, scanned it and then he emailed it to my co.


----------



## jestin684

MilanPS said:


> Another option is to search for PDF editors that allow you to merge PDF files together, then only take the print-out of page 17, sign, scan & create it as a single PDF file with just this 1 page. Then, use the s/w to merge both form-80 and this newly created PDF and insert the signed & scanned page 17 between page 16 & 18 on form-80 PDF.
> 
> Simple, isn't it ....


Exactly....


----------



## jestin684

greeniearun said:


> I'm happy to let you all know I got my grant today .. Mine is 2613 software Eng. on an 189. Paid my fee on April 24 and got my grant in less than a month.
> 
> I will share you my timelines (am sorry I don't have it in my signature) and what went through for almost in the last 18 months in getting ready for this shortly. I wanted to login rightaway and express my profound grattiude to all of you first... To Saathiya, maq qatar, lvonline, _shel, lovetosmack and many many others who helped me throughout... my sincere thanks...


Congrats mate.....which state in aus r u heading to....


----------



## nicemathan

This is certainly a concern.

CO might think you are over-claiming experience.

If possible try to use the relevant or non-relevant option.

Also, please do use form 1023 to mention this mistake/mismatch.

This is what I could say based on reading through several threads in this wonderful forum.

Seniors please correct me, if I am wrong



invisiblesoul said:


> Hello,
> I seem to be in a state of confusion regarding the claim for work experience in the visa application form (189)
> My husband's ACS skill assesment allows him to claim points for 3 years out of the total 5 years and that is exactly what we did for the EOI.
> But while filling up the visa application form he has mentioned his total years of experience 5 years ( missed to see any button for relevant or non-relevant)
> 
> Now do you think it would be a problem because in the EOI we have claimed only 60 points which is 3 of the total 5 years.
> I have read elsewhere on this forum that refusal of visa occurs when you have claimed more points on the EOI and unable to provide proof for it.In our case its actually the reverse.We have claimed only for 3 years - 5 points while submitting the EOI.
> CO is not yet allocated.Can we fill in the 1023 form for the same? Or do you think this may lead to a refusal?
> 
> Looking forward to your response!


----------



## invisiblesoul

Thanks Nicemathan for your response.

At this point I dont think that there is anyway to view or edit this as we have already submitted the form :-(
So the only route would be fill in the 1023 and hope and pray that the CO understands it was an honest mistake.
Since I dont have the application form saved do not even know which point that was.
Has anyone filled out the 1023 .Do we need to specify the point as well?

Please help!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ToAustralia2013 said:


> That's great Max, looks like things are moving quickly for u. All the best! We had applied on 6th May, pending medicals for which appointment is next week.. And so far I believe the only other pending doc is our form 80.
> 
> I saw another post of someone who applied on 7th May and already got a CO contact for more clarifications. Happy it's moving for all of you.. And hoping ours won't be far behind..&#55357;&#56848;


Hi there


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ToAustralia2013 said:


> That's great Max, looks like things are moving quickly for u. All the best! We had applied on 6th May, pending medicals for which appointment is next week.. And so far I believe the only other pending doc is our form 80.
> 
> I saw another post of someone who applied on 7th May and already got a CO contact for more clarifications. Happy it's moving for all of you.. And hoping ours won't be far behind..��


Hi there

Going by the trend for subclass 189 you'll get your CO allocated next week or may be CO has been already allocated to your case, you just dn't know it. If you see my timeline you'll notice that I got my medical examination done on 21 May and my CO contacted me on 23 May. So, I got my medical done just in time! pheww.. Although, if I had done medical a little earlier then I guess I would not have been contacted by my CO and I would not know that my file is being processed by CO at this moment. I am really not sure however, as to other docs have been accepted and, if required, validated by the CO already. The communication only mentions the CO has started working on my file and additional doc they require is Evidence of Health. I just called up the clinic and came to know they'll upload all Medical records taken on 21 May today, and they also told me that my medical was normal. 

I have decided not to upload Form 80 unless specifically asked by CO to do so.


----------



## ggupta002

*Form 1221*

*Q 43 - Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia ?* Do we need to answer this question, as I guess it means once any one leaves from Australia ? Pls suggest.


----------



## Sandy J

jestin684 said:


> I filled up the form on my computer, saved it and then emailed it to my agent. I took the print out of the signature page, signed it , scanned and emailed it to him. He took the print out of all of them, scanned it and then he emailed it to my co.


How did you save it. I am trying to do the same but its asking me to use windows 8 for that as I am usng xp. Is there a way to save form 80 once filled ...


----------



## ToAustralia2013

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi there Going by the trend for subclass 189 you'll get your CO allocated next week or may be CO has been already allocated to your case, you just dn't know it. If you see my timeline you'll notice that I got my medical examination done on 21 May and my CO contacted me on 23 May. So, I got my medical done just in time! pheww.. Although, if I had done medical a little earlier then I guess I would not have been contacted by my CO and I would not know that my file is being processed by CO at this moment. I am really not sure however, as to other docs have been accepted and, if required, validated by the CO already. The communication only mentions the CO has started working on my file and additional doc they require is Evidence of Health. I just called up the clinic and came to know they'll upload all Medical records taken on 21 May today, and they also told me that my medical was normal.  I have decided not to upload Form 80 unless specifically asked by CO to do so.


Indeed yes , I did notice your timeline and have been seeing the others. Like u we also had a thought of holding off uploading the form 80 unless specifically asked. But am preparing it in and having it ready all the same.

Good to hear u sailed through medicals, wishing you all the best for the rest!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi there
> 
> Going by the trend for subclass 189 you'll get your CO allocated next week or may be CO has been already allocated to your case, you just dn't know it. If you see my timeline you'll notice that I got my medical examination done on 21 May and my CO contacted me on 23 May. So, I got my medical done just in time! pheww.. Although, if I had done medical a little earlier then I guess I would not have been contacted by my CO and I would not know that my file is being processed by CO at this moment. I am really not sure however, as to other docs have been accepted and, if required, validated by the CO already. The communication only mentions the CO has started working on my file and additional doc they require is Evidence of Health. I just called up the clinic and came to know they'll upload all Medical records taken on 21 May today, and they also told me that my medical was normal.
> 
> I have decided not to upload Form 80 unless specifically asked by CO to do so.


I have just checked my immiaccount, the clinic has indeed uploaded my medical reports. The link 'My Health Declaration' has vanished and instead I see on the same spot 'No health examination is required ............................DIBP'.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Indeed yes , I did notice your timeline and have been seeing the others. Like u we also had a thought of holding off uploading the form 80 unless specifically asked. But am preparing it in and having it ready all the same.
> 
> Good to hear u sailed through medicals, wishing you all the best for the rest!


Thanks. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## ggupta002

Sandy J said:


> How did you save it. I am trying to do the same but its asking me to use windows 8 for that as I am usng xp. Is there a way to save form 80 once filled ...


you can use foxit reader software or adobe acrobat professional..


----------



## tirupoti

Dear All, after I have applied for the visa, I can see 2 links under my name stating: Organize your health Examinations and Complete Character Assessment Particulars for this applicant. But under my wife's name it only shows 1 link: Organize your health Examinations.

Do these mean that. . Only I need to submit the Form 80 and it is not required for my wife?


----------



## Happybets

greeniearun said:


> I'm happy to let you all know I got my grant today .. Mine is 2613 software Eng. on an 189. Paid my fee on April 24 and got my grant in less than a month.
> 
> I will share you my timelines (am sorry I don't have it in my signature) and what went through for almost in the last 18 months in getting ready for this shortly. I wanted to login rightaway and express my profound grattiude to all of you first... To Saathiya, maq qatar, lvonline, _shel, lovetosmack and many many others who helped me throughout... my sincere thanks...


Hearty congrats. Enjoy the thrill of having the visa in hand.


----------



## MilanPS

Happybets said:


> Hearty congrats. Enjoy the thrill of having the visa in hand.


Hey Happybets: I also filed 190 with SA nomination (CIO 135111) on 15-Mar, have uploaded PCCs on 19-May, rest all have been uploaded in march itself, but I haven't heard from any case-officer or anyone else from DIBP till date ...
Lets' wish each other all the best ...


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

MilanPS said:


> Hey Happybets: I also filed 190 with SA nomination (CIO 135111) on 15-Mar, have uploaded PCCs on 19-May, rest all have been uploaded in march itself, but I haven't heard from any case-officer or anyone else from DIBP till date ...
> Lets' wish each other all the best ...


Milan same here. I am 18th march applicant. 190. No movement.


----------



## Santhosh.15

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Milan same here. I am 18th march applicant. 190. No movement.


Yup. 22nd March....


----------



## SS70011005

Santhosh.15 said:


> Yup. 22nd March....


6th March here... Lets form another :grouphug: for March Applicants!!


----------



## as1984

SS70011005 said:


> 6th March here... Lets form another :grouphug: for March Applicants!!


22nd March 190 applicant, no signs of Mr.CO


----------



## gigs1981

as1984 said:


> 22nd March 190 applicant, no signs of Mr.CO


8th december applicant and still no sign of grant


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Hi team,


Anyone please advice me . Iam going to apply for visa before that i want to conclude.

1. In my wife passport we didn't add my name as a husband name . While doing PCC it causes any issue please advice me 


Advance lots of thanks for your help.

Rajesh


----------



## sunnyboi

gigs1981 said:


> 8th december applicant and still no sign of grant


This makes it all the worse to be in the 190 queue


----------



## Sandy J

ggupta002 said:


> you can use foxit reader software or adobe acrobat professional..


Thanks mate, it worked.


----------



## Vasu G

sunnyboi said:


> This makes it all the worse to be in the 190 queue


Don't worry fellas... !! Tables will turn from July .. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## PreetBadwal

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi there
> 
> Going by the trend for subclass 189 you'll get your CO allocated next week or may be CO has been already allocated to your case, you just dn't know it. If you see my timeline you'll notice that I got my medical examination done on 21 May and my CO contacted me on 23 May. So, I got my medical done just in time! pheww.. Although, if I had done medical a little earlier then I guess I would not have been contacted by my CO and I would not know that my file is being processed by CO at this moment. I am really not sure however, as to other docs have been accepted and, if required, validated by the CO already. The communication only mentions the CO has started working on my file and additional doc they require is Evidence of Health. I just called up the clinic and came to know they'll upload all Medical records taken on 21 May today, and they also told me that my medical was normal.
> 
> I have decided not to upload Form 80 unless specifically asked by CO to do so.




Congrates Max...
It is real soon that you have been allocated visa officer but good. 
Hope you will get your visa soon. 
I applied 189 on 29 April 2014 and uploaded all the documents at that time including AFP , Indian pcc and medicals . Now I don't know whether visa officer is allocated or not . However the documents status is 'received' .

Let's hope for good.

Good luck


----------



## vishVpre

Hello

Where can I see my hap id status on the immi account

want to check if the hospital guys have loaded our results.


----------



## MilanPS

SS70011005 said:


> 6th March here... Lets form another :grouphug: for March Applicants!!


Great idea, count me in ...


----------



## jestin684

Sandy J said:


> How did you save it. I am trying to do the same but its asking me to use windows 8 for that as I am usng xp. Is there a way to save form 80 once filled ...


I am using windows 7, so dont know how it is with xp. Just try save as...


----------



## MilanPS

vishVpre said:


> Hello
> 
> Where can I see my hap id status on the immi account
> 
> want to check if the hospital guys have loaded our results.


You can't see it directly, the only way you can assess it is by looking at the "organize your health records" link ...

Once the medical reports are uploaded by the hospital, it vanishes and you see some text like, this is no longer a requirement by DIBP ... that means that your medical reports have been uploaded and received by DIBP now


----------



## MaxTheWolf

PreetBadwal said:


> Congrates Max...
> It is real soon that you have been allocated visa officer but good.
> Hope you will get your visa soon.
> I applied 189 on 29 April 2014 and uploaded all the documents at that time including AFP , Indian pcc and medicals . Now I don't know whether visa officer is allocated or not . However the documents status is 'received' .
> 
> Let's hope for good.
> 
> Good luck


Hi Preet

Thanks! Real anxious moments have started for me as the action has begun and I know about it. 

IMHO it is just that my Med results were not in at the time CO wanted to refer them, though the clinic submitted the same later in the day. So, I got contacted by me CO just because of this action difference of a few hours of the two parties, viz. CO and the panel clinic. I am sure if you had uploaded all your docs then your CO is working on your file, it's just that you don't know it. There is a very fair chance that we'll get our grants, with God's blessings, within a week or two.

I have always longed for weekends but this time I am longing for weekdays!  I am turning green! 

Best of luck buddy! Our time is near now.

Cheers


----------



## zameer.ise

*CO Allocated*

CO(Team 34 Brisbane) allocated to my application and He/She has requested pending PCC and Medical documents.

Does that mean all other documents are received and they are OK with those ?

I've completed my medicals four days back and Hospital still have not uploaded reports and expecting they will upload reports by next week. I've completed my PCC, But it requires police verification and hoping to get my PCC after 1-2 weeks. 

Do I need to inform above status to case officer OR Simply I can wait till I get PCC 

What you people say ?

Considering CO allocation, When Can I expect my GOLDEN EMAIL


----------



## PreetBadwal

zameer.ise said:


> CO(Team 34 Brisbane) allocated to my application and He/She has requested pending PCC and Medical documents.
> 
> Does that mean all other documents are received and they are OK with those ?
> 
> I've completed my medicals four days back and Hospital still have not uploaded reports and expecting they will upload reports by next week. I've completed my PCC, But it requires police verification and hoping to get my PCC after 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Do I need to inform above status to case officer OR Simply I can wait till I get PCC
> 
> What you people say ?
> 
> Considering CO allocation, When Can I expect my GOLDEN EMAIL



I think everything will be fine . Otherwise , co would have been asked more documents as evidences .

Hope this helps 
Good luck


----------



## sas119

zameer.ise said:


> CO(Team 34 Brisbane) allocated to my application and He/She has requested pending PCC and Medical documents.
> 
> Does that mean all other documents are received and they are OK with those ?
> 
> I've completed my medicals four days back and Hospital still have not uploaded reports and expecting they will upload reports by next week. I've completed my PCC, But it requires police verification and hoping to get my PCC after 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Do I need to inform above status to case officer OR Simply I can wait till I get PCC
> 
> What you people say ?
> 
> Considering CO allocation, When Can I expect my GOLDEN EMAIL


Great Zameer. You got a CO allocated within 12 days. Thats quick. I am just behind you. Lodged my application on 17th May. PCC and Meds pending. Awaiting allocation of CO. You said that you got a CO allocated from the Brisbane Team. When you made the visa fee payment, did u also get an email from the GSM Brisbane team then ? I am asking this because I got an acknowledgement from GSM Adelaide. So can I presume that CO will be allocated from Adelaide team or is it all random ?


----------



## vishVpre

Hello

what are the prospects of sap functional consultant (sd). i am also pmp certified.

which cities should i target?


----------



## sas119

zameer.ise said:


> CO(Team 34 Brisbane) allocated to my application and He/She has requested pending PCC and Medical documents.
> 
> Does that mean all other documents are received and they are OK with those ?
> 
> I've completed my medicals four days back and Hospital still have not uploaded reports and expecting they will upload reports by next week. I've completed my PCC, But it requires police verification and hoping to get my PCC after 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Do I need to inform above status to case officer OR Simply I can wait till I get PCC
> 
> What you people say ?
> 
> Considering CO allocation, When Can I expect my GOLDEN EMAIL


Wish you all the best and surely you will receive your grant soon.


----------



## zameer.ise

rajesh_puchi said:


> Hi team,
> 
> 
> Anyone please advice me . Iam going to apply for visa before that i want to conclude.
> 
> 1. In my wife passport we didn't add my name as a husband name . While doing PCC it causes any issue please advice me
> 
> 
> Advance lots of thanks for your help.
> 
> Rajesh


It wont be a problem. Last Tuesday I had my PCC with my wife (Our Passport contains only individual names) and we got our PCC.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

This question is to people who have already moved to Australia. What all documents are needed for getting the medicare card made? Can we get the Medicare card for me, spouse and child while we are there for 3 weeks to activate the visa or do we need to provide a document to prove that we have fully moved and present a house lease agreement, etc.?


----------



## zameer.ise

sas119 said:


> Great Zameer. You got a CO allocated within 12 days. Thats quick. I am just behind you. Lodged my application on 17th May. PCC and Meds pending. Awaiting allocation of CO. You said that you got a CO allocated from the Brisbane Team. When you made the visa fee payment, did u also get an email from the GSM Brisbane team then ? I am asking this because I got an acknowledgement from GSM Adelaide. So can I presume that CO will be allocated from Adelaide team or is it all random ?


I've applied on 12-05 but got email from CO today only..


----------



## Santhosh.15

zameer.ise said:


> I've applied on 12-05 but got email from CO today only..


Congrats buddy. Wish you grant soon.

All 190 CO's, are you reading this ??? I applied on 22nd March and yet to get any sign of YOU....phewww


----------



## Donavan

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Preet
> 
> Thanks! Real anxious moments have started for me as the action has begun and I know about it.
> 
> IMHO it is just that my Med results were not in at the time CO wanted to refer them, though the clinic submitted the same later in the day. So, I got contacted by me CO just because of this action difference of a few hours of the two parties, viz. CO and the panel clinic. I am sure if you had uploaded all your docs then your CO is working on your file, it's just that you don't know it. There is a very fair chance that we'll get our grants, with God's blessings, within a week or two.
> 
> I have always longed for weekends but this time I am longing for weekdays!  I am turning green!
> 
> Best of luck buddy! Our time is near now.
> 
> Cheers


Buddy your not the only Nervous one, lol. I hope I get contacted by my CO asap. Similar timeline to yourself, based on your info I should get a CO if I am luck next week sometime. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajesh_puchi

zameer.ise said:


> It wont be a problem. Last Tuesday I had my PCC with my wife (Our Passport contains only individual names) and we got our PCC.


Thank you so much bro


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Donavan said:


> Buddy your not the only Nervous one, lol. I hope I get contacted by my CO asap. Similar timeline to yourself, based on your info I should get a CO if I am luck next week sometime. :fingerscrossed:


  

Man I just noticed that you copied my signature pattern.  

No problem. LOL. It gave me jitters for a moment when I looked at your dates and the pattern unconsciously thinking them to be mine. 

Cheers!


----------



## kavith

zameer.ise said:


> I've applied on 12-05 but got email from CO today only..


Hi Zameer,

I applied on 15th april. Still no word from CO


----------



## sas119

kavith said:


> Hi Zameer,
> 
> I applied on 15th april. Still no word from CO


Hi All,

How does this whole CO allocation thing work ? Some people for instance Zameer and Kavith both have applied under the same subclass and occupation code and I believe with the same points. Yet Zameer just got his CO sooner than Kavith although Kavit lodged his visa application quite ahead\before of Zameer. 

Seems to be a mystery for me. Any guesses on what benchmarks CO's are allocated to a particular case ? Any observations or patterns ?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

It is my observation, not a very informed one though, that applicants who are single may be getting early CO allcation.


----------



## kavith

sas119 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How does this whole CO allocation thing work ? Some people for instance Zameer and Kavith both have applied under the same subclass and occupation code and I believe with the same points. Yet Zameer just got his CO sooner than Kavith although Kavit lodged his visa application quite ahead\before of Zameer.
> 
> Seems to be a mystery for me. Any guesses on what benchmarks CO's are allocated to a particular case ? Any observations or patterns ?


Is it depends on EOI date. Bcs I submitted EOI on Jan 25th . Zameer dis on Dec 17th I guess


----------



## kavith

kavith said:


> Is it depends on EOI date. Bcs I submitted EOI on Jan 25th . Zameer dis on Dec 17th I guess


Also it depends on category i guess.. Since software engineer has long queue it is taking more time.


----------



## Usmann_

Sandy J said:


> How did you save it. I am trying to do the same but its asking me to use windows 8 for that as I am usng xp. Is there a way to save form 80 once filled ...


get it done by a typing center if u cant get windows 7 or 8... 

win XP is really very old platform... so not surprised that its nt supported..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## iammanusharma

*Received PR*

Hi,

Me and my spouse got VISA grant today. I like to thank all forum members who have helped me throughout the process.

I've received grant in just 23 days after Application Submission.

My Timelines is as below : 

189 | 263113 | EOI (60 Points): 19/02/14 | Invite: 28/04/14 | Visa Lodged: 01/05/14 All Docs Front Loaded: 06/05/14 | CO Adelide team 2 contact on 18/5 | Grant: 23/05/14 | Travel to Australia : August 2014


----------



## Waqarali20005

iammanusharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my spouse got VISA grant today. I like to thank all forum members who have helped me throughout the process.
> 
> I've received grant in just 23 days after Application Submission.
> 
> My Timelines is as below :
> 
> 189 | 263113 | EOI (60 Points): 19/02/14 | Invite: 28/04/14 | Visa Lodged: 01/05/14 All Docs Front Loaded: 06/05/14 | CO Adelide team 2 contact on 18/5 | Grant: 23/05/14 | Travel to Australia : August 2014


wow, thats quick... Congrats buddy


----------



## MaxTheWolf

iammanusharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my spouse got VISA grant today. I like to thank all forum members who have helped me throughout the process.
> 
> I've received grant in just 23 days after Application Submission.
> 
> My Timelines is as below :
> 
> 189 | 263113 | EOI (60 Points): 19/02/14 | Invite: 28/04/14 | Visa Lodged: 01/05/14 All Docs Front Loaded: 06/05/14 | CO Adelide team 2 contact on 18/5 | Grant: 23/05/14 | Travel to Australia : August 2014


Congrats buddy!


----------



## Usmann_

iammanusharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my spouse got VISA grant today. I like to thank all forum members who have helped me throughout the process.
> 
> I've received grant in just 23 days after Application Submission.
> 
> My Timelines is as below :
> 
> 189 | 263113 | EOI (60 Points): 19/02/14 | Invite: 28/04/14 | Visa Lodged: 01/05/14 All Docs Front Loaded: 06/05/14 | CO Adelide team 2 contact on 18/5 | Grant: 23/05/14 | Travel to Australia : August 2014


congrats bud!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## Santhosh.15

iammanusharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my spouse got VISA grant today. I like to thank all forum members who have helped me throughout the process.
> 
> I've received grant in just 23 days after Application Submission.
> 
> My Timelines is as below :
> 
> 189 | 263113 | EOI (60 Points): 19/02/14 | Invite: 28/04/14 | Visa Lodged: 01/05/14 All Docs Front Loaded: 06/05/14 | CO Adelide team 2 contact on 18/5 | Grant: 23/05/14 | Travel to Australia : August 2014


Hearty Congrats buddy ! Wish you success in your big move. God bless.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## Happybets

MilanPS said:


> Great idea, count me in ...


Me too.. 
Really stressed out about the Co allocation.


----------



## as1984

iammanusharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my spouse got VISA grant today. I like to thank all forum members who have helped me throughout the process.
> 
> I've received grant in just 23 days after Application Submission.
> 
> My Timelines is as below :
> 
> 189 | 263113 | EOI (60 Points): 19/02/14 | Invite: 28/04/14 | Visa Lodged: 01/05/14 All Docs Front Loaded: 06/05/14 | CO Adelide team 2 contact on 18/5 | Grant: 23/05/14 | Travel to Australia : August 2014


23 days flat !!! Awesome....congrats and have a great life down under


----------



## MilanPS

Happybets said:


> Me too..
> Really stressed out about the Co allocation.


Nothing to worry, you don't necessarily get to hear from anyone if all of your documents are intact and you have front-loaded all possible documents including medicals, PCC and form-80.
I came to know from an expat buddy that in most cases, the case-officers are mandated to close all applications within 28 working days of the applicant submitting all required documents, so your grant is just around the corner ...

No news is good news ...


----------



## rits:

Hi,

Page 15 of online visa application form asks for: "Previous countries of residence". I am from India and have been staying here since birth.

Although, I have been to the following countries:
1) USA thrice for almost 2 months each time on work assignment
2) Mauritius once for one week on vacation
3) Singapore once for one week on vacation
4) Dubai once for one week on vacation 

Can you please suggest if I need to mention all these countries? I have stayed in a hotel in Mauritius, Singapore and Dubai (so technically, I was not a resident there); hence, I am a bit confused on this point.

Your response will be greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## Donavan

MaxTheWolf said:


> Man I just noticed that you copied my signature pattern.
> 
> No problem. LOL. It gave me jitters for a moment when I looked at your dates and the pattern unconsciously thinking them to be mine.
> 
> Cheers!


It is funny how we are across the world from one another and our timeline is so similar; LOL


----------



## as1984

rits: said:


> Hi,
> 
> Page 15 of online visa application form asks for: "Previous countries of residence". I am from India and have been staying here since birth.
> 
> Although, I have been to the following countries:
> 1) USA thrice for almost 2 months each time on work assignment
> 2) Mauritius once for one week on vacation
> 3) Singapore once for one week on vacation
> 4) Dubai once for one week on vacation
> 
> Can you please suggest if I need to mention all these countries? I have stayed in a hotel in Mauritius, Singapore and Dubai (so technically, I was not a resident there); hence, I am a bit confused on this point.
> 
> Your response will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards


The purpose of the ques is to find out countires for which you need to obtain the PCCs( countires in which you resided for more than 12 months) so I believe you can skip the above places.

Also the above travels would anyways be asked for including travels dates et al in the dreaded form 80....


----------



## shahid.jabbar

Hi, 
My ACS is valid up to 2015 , but my experience evaluated is from 2006 to 2011 which is 5 years .
My 2012 to 2014 is not assessed . I want to apply for immigration and want to claim 8 years experience to get 15 points .
Do i need to re submit for reassessment to include my new experience from 2011 to 2014 ?


----------



## sas119

iammanusharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my spouse got VISA grant today. I like to thank all forum members who have helped me throughout the process.
> 
> I've received grant in just 23 days after Application Submission.
> 
> My Timelines is as below :
> 
> 189 | 263113 | EOI (60 Points): 19/02/14 | Invite: 28/04/14 | Visa Lodged: 01/05/14 All Docs Front Loaded: 06/05/14 | CO Adelide team 2 contact on 18/5 | Grant: 23/05/14 | Travel to Australia : August 2014



Hearty congrats. Wish you all the luck in the Oz.


----------



## sas119

MaxTheWolf said:


> It is my observation, not a very informed one though, that applicants who are single may be getting early CO allcation.


Haha..Max I like the way you think  but doesnt sound plausible, does it ?


----------



## sas119

kavith said:


> Is it depends on EOI date. Bcs I submitted EOI on Jan 25th . Zameer dis on Dec 17th I guess


Kavith..whatever I say would be just my guess. Maybe you are spot on. EOI date might have to do with the CO allocation..Maybe your reasoning is correct. Wish you a speedy CO allocation and good luck !!! Keep us posted.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori

rits: said:


> Hi,
> 
> Page 15 of online visa application form asks for: "Previous countries of residence". I am from India and have been staying here since birth.
> 
> Although, I have been to the following countries:
> 1) USA thrice for almost 2 months each time on work assignment
> 2) Mauritius once for one week on vacation
> 3) Singapore once for one week on vacation
> 4) Dubai once for one week on vacation
> 
> Can you please suggest if I need to mention all these countries? I have stayed in a hotel in Mauritius, Singapore and Dubai (so technically, I was not a resident there); hence, I am a bit confused on this point.
> 
> Your response will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards


Yes, you need to mention all details. PCC from other country is required, if you have stayed more than 12 months.


----------



## Alnaibii

rits: said:


> Hi,
> 
> Page 15 of online visa application form asks for: "Previous countries of residence". I am from India and have been staying here since birth.
> 
> Although, I have been to the following countries:
> 1) USA thrice for almost 2 months each time on work assignment
> 2) Mauritius once for one week on vacation
> 3) Singapore once for one week on vacation
> 4) Dubai once for one week on vacation


I am not sure about 1), but all other 3 are out of the question. 
I think even 1), if you did not hold a resident visa.


----------



## ggupta002

*SECURED FILES*

For any password protected files (e.g. bank statements), where do we need to mention the password so that CO can look out ?


----------



## mainak

ggupta002 said:


> *SECURED FILES*
> 
> For any password protected files (e.g. bank statements), where do we need to mention the password so that CO can look out ?


Unlock the file and attach


----------



## manmvk

deepshi said:


> No they have clearly mentioned in the mail that only photos would not suffice. Plus we got married in a court so we do not have any ceremonial pictures as such


Submit a "Statutory Declaration" by a Notary stating that your marriage was on this day and you have only wedding photos and marriage certificate as proof. It will definitely help you...


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

I thought I'd share my updates with everyone regarding the Password protected PDF issue.

As suggested by, Maxwolf I did download, pdf convertor, the issue was that it would convert non password PDF's into JPG's without any issue but wasn't able to convert the password encrypted PDF's.

I must have missed something there.

So i kept looking around on the net and found this amazing website.

Online PDF Converter - Create, edit and merge PDF - Unlock PDF and remove protection - free

All i did was, attach my PDF document online on their website and plug in the password, and it instantly opens it minus the password and you can then save the document on your desktop as a PDF (no conversion required at all) 

Step 1. Go to their website
Step 2. Scroll down, click BROWSE thereby selecting the PDF
Step 3. Plug in the password
Step 4. Click CONVERT
Step 5. The PDF opens up without the password, save it to your desktop, it will now open without a password 

Thought I'd share this 




MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> There are many ways to work around this. I'll tell you what I did:
> 
> 1) Download and install 'Total PDF Converter' and 'Total Image Converter'
> 2) Validate the signatures in the pdf docs you want to convert/unlock -> now save these original pdf's and close.
> 3) Using TPC convert your pdf into images of the suitable quality/dpi usually 200 dpi should be fine, but then you'll have to watch out for the KB/MB's they acquire
> 
> (IMPORTANT: 'Tick' to save all the pages in the pdf into separate image file for each page into a designated folder.
> 
> 4) Using TIC convert all the images back into one pdf.
> 
> Done. It is the same as taking a printout of your original password protected, signature validated pdf and then scanning these printouts back into a pdf, the only difference being you are not actually taking printouts, and thus saving natural resource, money and time, especially if you do not have a printer and a scanner at home. I have both but preferred using TPC and TIC for all colored docs. For B/W docs I had to take actual printouts -> get them notarized -> color scan -> Upload. It was very easy and smooth experience. Now, how you can find TPC and TIC...well you should ponder over it yourself.
> 
> 
> You can also do all of this using XPS format of MS Office suit. Open your pdf and give a printout. When you do 'Ctrl+ P' you'll have to select 'Microsoft XPS Document Writer' as your printer. I am not sure if you'll be able to adjust image quality/dpi using XPS format. I think you should be able to do it. Do as you like.
> 
> Max


----------



## ggupta002

mainak said:


> Unlock the file and attach


I am not able to unlock one set of doc, rest are unlocked. Tried many softwares, but no luck bro.


----------



## Mattooose

Friend,
I just received a message from skillselect saying that my invitation is expired. I had submitted my visa application last week. So I hope that this is just a automated reply and does not mean that there was application is invalid...Could someone please confirm ?

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## lv1982

Hey Buddy, 

Just follow the steps i mentioned above, just go to the website and follow the exact steps.

That website is a gold mine 



ggupta002 said:


> I am not able to unlock one set of doc, rest are unlocked. Tried many softwares, but no luck bro.


----------



## HADIMANE

lv1982 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> Just follow the steps i mentioned above, just go to the website and follow the exact steps.
> 
> That website is a gold mine


Yes...same case with me... There is no such option unless you have professional adobe creator... Better fill all the page get scanned only the last page.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sas119 said:


> Haha..Max I like the way you think  but doesnt sound plausible, does it ?


not at all.


----------



## manmvk

*Steps for Splitting and Merging Form 80*



MilanPS said:


> One option is to take the print-outs of all 18 pages, sign on page-17, then scan and upload all 18 pages together in single PDF file
> 
> Another option


I did as per following;

*Step 1* - Filled all 18 pages in computer with mix of Upper and Lower Case
*Step 2* - Taken print out of Page 17 -> Signed it and scanned it. Now you can follow the steps as follows;
*Step 3* - Go to PDF Spliter for splitting the pages
*Step 4* - Browse the form 80 file from computer -> Mention page number 1- 16 -> click on "More" button to add more pages -> Mention page number 17-17 and click "More" again -> Mention page number 18 - 18 and click *Split*
Result : Now you can download a zip file containing 3 files, Page 1-16, Page 17 then Page 18.

*Step 5* - Go to PDF Merger for merging these pages. First browse file Page 1-16, second the signed scan page 17 and at last page 18 and click *"Merge"*

Please note you may required to crack the Form 80 before splitting. The page PDF Splitter will display you a link to PDFCrack for cracking the same.

Hope this may help to avoid lot of Prints and Scans.

Cheers


----------



## HADIMANE

manmvk said:


> I did as per following;
> 
> Step 1 - Filled all 18 pages in computer with mix of Upper and Lower Case
> Step 2 - Taken print out of Page 17 -> Signed it and scanned it. Now you can follow the steps as follows;
> Step 3 - Go to PDF Spliter for splitting the pages
> Step 4 - Browse the form 80 file from computer -> Mention page number 1- 16 -> click on "More" button to add more pages -> Mention page number 17-17 and click "More" again -> Mention page number 18 - 18 and click Split
> Result : Now you can download a zip file containing 3 files, Page 1-16, Page 17 then Page 18.
> 
> Step 5 - Go to PDF Merger for merging these pages. First browse file Page 1-16, second the signed scan page 17 and at last page 18 and click "Merge"
> 
> Please note you may required to crack the Form 80 before splitting. The page PDF Splitter will display you a link to PDFCrack for cracking the same.
> 
> Hope this may help to avoid lot of Prints and Scans.
> 
> Cheers


I have tried all these ... We will succeed as well ... But many information will get vanished, better and easy option is to fill all the details and take the print out and scan it.


----------



## maq_qatar

HI All, 

Need advice on below form 80 Question 9 -

Do you currently have permanent residency rights in any country other than those declared in Questions 7 or 8?

I am staying in Qatar with work visa sponsor by qatar company and my native country is India. 

Please suggest.

Maq


----------



## Happybets

iammanusharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my spouse got VISA grant today. I like to thank all forum members who have helped me throughout the process.
> 
> I've received grant in just 23 days after Application Submission.
> 
> My Timelines is as below :
> 
> 189 | 263113 | EOI (60 Points): 19/02/14 | Invite: 28/04/14 | Visa Lodged: 01/05/14 All Docs Front Loaded: 06/05/14 | CO Adelide team 2 contact on 18/5 | Grant: 23/05/14 | Travel to Australia : August 2014


Wow..that was quick. Hearty congrats and all the best.


----------



## manmvk

HADIMANE said:


> I have tried all these ... We will succeed as well ... But many information will get vanished, better and easy option is to fill all the details and take the print out and scan it.


I submitted this way and there was no problem. The best thing here is you can still edit the merged file for any changes and the file size also will be less than 1.7 MB. I am not sure about the file size of 18 scanned pages...

Tks


----------



## Happybets

MilanPS said:


> Nothing to worry, you don't necessarily get to hear from anyone if all of your documents are intact and you have front-loaded all possible documents including medicals, PCC and form-80.
> I came to know from an expat buddy that in most cases, the case-officers are mandated to close all applications within 28 working days of the applicant submitting all required documents, so your grant is just around the corner ...
> 
> No news is good news ...


Have submitted all docs except f80. Though it is ready to upload at the click of a button..
Another week ends... may the new week get us lots of grants..


----------



## Waqarali20005

maq_qatar said:


> HI All,
> 
> Need advice on below form 80 Question 9 -
> 
> Do you currently have permanent residency rights in any country other than those declared in Questions 7 or 8?
> 
> I am staying in Qatar with work visa sponsor by qatar company and my native country is India.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Maq


you should answer QAtar in the answer to the question..


----------



## manmvk

maq_qatar said:


> HI All,
> 
> Need advice on below form 80 Question 9 -
> 
> Do you currently have permanent residency rights in any country other than those declared in Questions 7 or 8?
> 
> I am staying in Qatar with work visa sponsor by qatar company and my native country is India.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Maq



Q.9 - It is "No" since you are on job visa and not on Permanent Resident Visa.


----------



## jestin684

Mattooose said:


> Friend,
> I just received a message from skillselect saying that my invitation is expired. I had submitted my visa application last week. So I hope that this is just a automated reply and does not mean that there was application is invalid...Could someone please confirm ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


What does ur immiaccount say about the application progress. Normally u get this msg if u have not utilized ur invitation......I hope nothing of that sort has happened....


----------



## maq_qatar

manmvk said:


> Q.9 - It is "No" since you are on job visa and not on Permanent Resident Visa.


Thanks, as per my understanding also it should be 'No' as I am on work visa company sponsored.


----------



## ggupta002

*ATTACH DOCUMENTS*

Can someone pls advise what we need to fill in the section *"Evidence Type"* while attaching documents ?


----------



## ggupta002

*ATTACH DOCUMENTS*

Can someone pls guide me in which category do I need to attach each set of documents. I have all documents ready, but confused with titles - *Evidence Type and Document Type*. Please confirm under which category should I attach below documents:

1) Company experience letter
2) Company Salary Slips
3) Bank Statements
4) Form 16
5) Income Tax Returns
6) B-Tech Degree and marksheets
7) 10th and 12th certificates
8) ACS assessment
9) IELTS scorecard
10) Birth certificate
11) Marriage certificate
12) ID proof
13) Passport


----------



## asimak77

*Strange delay in visa grant ...*



Waqarali20005 said:


> wow, thats quick... Congrats buddy


Hi Waqar,

I remember seeing you on this forum since my start of process. as my time line suggests, I am waiting for my visa grant since almost 3 months now. I see people getting grants on the forum but haven't seen any one from 262113 code getting grant.

People with much later EOI /invites / medicals have got the grants. have you noticed any such thing ? My CO says your application is complete, docs received, medical done and recieved but since limited number of places left for this year, so you might have to wait longer or wait till next year to get visa .... isn't this strange that application is complete but they are not finalizing it !!!

Any thoughts on this ?

-Ahmed


----------



## maq_qatar

ggupta002 said:


> *ATTACH DOCUMENTS*
> 
> Can someone pls guide me in which category do I need to attach each set of documents. I have all documents ready, but confused with titles - *Evidence Type and Document Type*. Please confirm under which category should I attach below documents:
> 
> 1) Company experience letter *--Work Experience Overseas, Evidence of / Australian, Evidence of*
> 2) Company Salary Slips *-- Work Experience Overseas, Evidence of / Australian, Evidence of (Select Letter/Statement - Business/Employer or others or if same documnet type available)*
> 3) Bank Statements --*work Experience Overseas, Evidence of / Australian, Evidence of (Select Letter/Statement - Business/Employer or others or if same documnet type available)*
> 
> 4) Form 16 *--Work Experience Overseas, Evidence of / Australian, Evidence of (Select Letter/Statement - Business/Employer or others or if same documnet type available)*
> 
> 5) Income Tax Returns *---Work Experience Overseas, Evidence of / Australian, Evidence of (Select Letter/Statement - Business/Employer or others or if same documnet type available)*
> 6) B-Tech Degree and marksheets *--Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of*
> 7) 10th and 12th certificates *--Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of*
> 
> 8) ACS assessment *-- Skills Assessment, Evidence of and document type Skills Assessment *
> 9) IELTS scorecard *--Language Ability - English, Evidence *10) Birth certificate *--Birth or Age, Evidence of and document type Birth Certificte*
> 11) Marriage certificate *--Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of*
> 12) ID proof *--National Identity Document (other than Passport)*
> 13) Passport *-- Travel Document and document type passport*


find my comment above in bold


----------



## ggupta002

maq_qatar said:


> find my comment above in bold


Many Many thanks mate 

Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of - This is showing under my wife's name and not under mine checklist..is that ok ?

there is also no column where National ID is listed...where can I get that?


----------



## maq_qatar

ggupta002 said:


> Many Many thanks mate
> 
> Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of - This is showing under my wife's name and not under mine checklist..is that ok ?
> 
> there is also no column where National ID is listed...where can I get that?


Thats ok you have to attach mrrge certificate under your wife documents

In my case national id link was there try to look once more is there any option says id proof or something

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ggupta002

maq_qatar said:


> Thats ok you have to attach mrrge certificate under your wife documents
> 
> In my case national id link was there try to look once more is there any option says id proof or something
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks for info bro.....if by any chance evidence type selected is not correct, will that cause any trouble as document attached would show the complete details ?


----------



## tyjupi

My CO is asking for income tax records and bank statements for the last 8 years. I have all the income tax records but for bank statements I only manage to get hold of the last 4 years. 

The bank asking me to pay thousands of dollar if I want to get the rest. Anybody has this issue before?


----------



## cloudram

smady41 said:


> I just applied for my PCC today. They did not ask for my wife's name in the passport. It is not needed as a requirement. For all matters legal, it is the marriage cert which matters to prove your relationship.


Hi, 

Did you apply in Bangalore sai arcade PSK for PCC without your spouse name in the passport ? Is your current address and passport address are same? Is your passport issued from the same city? 

I am worried for my wife PCC , in her case passport is issued from bangalore, but address in the passport and current address are different? But she Aadhaar card which has my name mentioned . 

Please advice.

Regards,
Cloudram


----------



## btkarthikram

ggupta002 said:


> *ATTACH DOCUMENTS*
> 
> Can someone pls guide me in which category do I need to attach each set of documents. I have all documents ready, but confused with titles - *Evidence Type and Document Type*. Please confirm under which category should I attach below documents:
> 
> 1) Company experience letter
> 2) Company Salary Slips
> 3) Bank Statements
> 4) Form 16
> 5) Income Tax Returns
> 6) B-Tech Degree and marksheets
> 7) 10th and 12th certificates
> 8) ACS assessment
> 9) IELTS scorecard
> 10) Birth certificate
> 11) Marriage certificate
> 12) ID proof
> 13) Passport


Just attach those under which category u think is most relevant. I don't think it matters. The Case officer will ask u if they cant find a particular document. I am also pretty sure they will be able to figure out the correct category even if u've made a mistake.


----------



## radical

Mattooose said:


> Friend,
> I just received a message from skillselect saying that my invitation is expired. I had submitted my visa application last week. So I hope that this is just a automated reply and does not mean that there was application is invalid...Could someone please confirm ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


Did you get acknowledgement email of a valid visa application?


----------



## rattler

Guys, I have asked this one before, but didn't get a clear response. Trying again, if anyone can help:

-I have responded to CO requested for documents, by sending those documents in the email. There were more than 15-20 documents, as I have sent payslips, bank statements, company proofs etc. Shall I also upload those documents on the immi portal as well ?

Thanks.


----------



## bond_bhai

rattler said:


> Guys, I have asked this one before, but didn't get a clear response. Trying again, if anyone can help:
> 
> -I have responded to CO requested for documents, by sending those documents in the email. There were more than 15-20 documents, as I have sent payslips, bank statements, company proofs etc. Shall I also upload those documents on the immi portal as well ?
> 
> Thanks.


No harm in uploading the documents. Its your application anyway


----------



## bond_bhai

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you apply in Bangalore sai arcade PSK for PCC without your spouse name in the passport ? Is your current address and passport address are same? Is your passport issued from the same city?
> 
> I am worried for my wife PCC , in her case passport is issued from bangalore, but address in the passport and current address are different? But she Aadhaar card which has my name mentioned .
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Regards,
> Cloudram


Does you wife has any proof for the old address (the address mentioned in the passport). If yes, ask her to take that as a proof and apply for PCC. It will be easier. That's what i did for my wife and i applied thru Bangalore Sai Arcade PSK. She got it in one day.


----------



## rattler

bond_bhai said:


> No harm in uploading the documents. Its your application anyway


Thanks. Thats what I was wondering. I will upload them on portal as well.
I was also looking for a pattern on such cases, where CO asks for additional documents. 

My find is that, in such cases it takes at least 2-4 weeks more for CO to decide on the case.
Its only been a week since I sent the documents. Do you share the same belief ?


----------



## bond_bhai

rattler said:


> Thanks. Thats what I was wondering. I will upload them on portal as well.
> I was also looking for a pattern on such cases, where CO asks for additional documents.
> 
> My find is that, in such cases it takes at least 2-4 weeks more for CO to decide on the case.
> Its only been a week since I sent the documents. Do you share the same belief ?


Yeah, usually what happens is the CO takes up a case and they verify the docs/scrutiny and what not. If all appears in order - a probable grant. If they need additional docs, they send an email and move to another case. You application goes into the queue, waiting to be picked up by the CO (or another, now that they don't say who the Individual is!). So i guess it might delay the process a little bit. But no worries, if CO is assigned it means you are closer to booking that Air ticket 

BTW: How did you send "so many docs" via email? Did you just attach each of them individually or send it in a zip file?


----------



## rattler

bond_bhai said:


> Yeah, usually what happens is the CO takes up a case and they verify the docs/scrutiny and what not. If all appears in order - a probable grant. If they need additional docs, they send an email and move to another case. You application goes into the queue, waiting to be picked up by the CO (or another, now that they don't say who the Individual is!). So i guess it might delay the process a little bit. But no worries, if CO is assigned it means you are closer to booking that Air ticket
> 
> BTW: How did you send "so many docs" via email? Did you just attach each of them individually or send it in a zip file?


Thanks. I am already in melbourne, so probability of booking a ticket would augur bad in my case. 

Yeah, I created a folder structure for CO's individual request. And finally zipped all those folders in a single zip file. Once they unzip, they should be easily able to find the information requested. In the email, I tried to describe each and every attachment with one liner.

Couple of idiotic things that I have done are, firstly I have filled Form 80's by hand, so not as easily readable as one would like. Secondly, I did not highlight the salary transfer in bank statements.


----------



## bond_bhai

rattler said:


> Thanks. I am already in melbourne, so probability of booking a ticket would augur bad in my case.
> 
> Yeah, I created a folder structure for CO's individual request. And finally zipped all those folders in a single zip file. Once they unzip, they should be easily able to find the information requested. In the email, I tried to describe each and every attachment with one liner.
> 
> Couple of idiotic things that I have done are, firstly I have filled Form 80's by hand, so not as easily readable as one would like. Secondly, I did not highlight the salary transfer in bank statements.


Hehe, Sorry m8 - assumed you are in India 
I guess the "highlight" is not really required. The CO's would know what/where to look for. All the best!


----------



## DSS

zameer.ise said:


> CO(Team 34 Brisbane) allocated to my application and He/She has requested pending PCC and Medical documents.
> 
> Does that mean all other documents are received and they are OK with those ?
> 
> I've completed my medicals four days back and Hospital still have not uploaded reports and expecting they will upload reports by next week. I've completed my PCC, But it requires police verification and hoping to get my PCC after 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Do I need to inform above status to case officer OR Simply I can wait till I get PCC
> 
> What you people say ?
> 
> Considering CO allocation, When Can I expect my GOLDEN EMAIL



Hey Zameer,

Which team are you assigned to? Brisbance team 34? Because i hear that team 34 is dissolved. Did u get any automated response from GSM Brsbane Team 34 when trying to contact them? Pls. respond.


----------



## Mattooose

radical said:


> Did you get acknowledgement email of a valid visa application?


I applied through consultant. They use their agent ID and email . Hence I have not received the ack. Consultant sent me the receipt...

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## DSS

samdam said:


> I experienced the same, but no reply from CO so far


Sam/Australia1, do you have the same CO and now which team u belong to? I 'm also assigned to Brisbane team 34. My CO is PM and she had requested for PCC only. I think my decision was being made and she noted that my PCC is expired. I will get my PCC from india by 26th.


----------



## invisiblesoul

invisiblesoul said:


> Thanks Nicemathan for your response.
> 
> At this point I dont think that there is anyway to view or edit this as we have already submitted the form :-(
> So the only route would be fill in the 1023 and hope and pray that the CO understands it was an honest mistake.
> Since I dont have the application form saved do not even know which point that was.
> Has anyone filled out the 1023 .Do we need to specify the point as well?
> 
> Please help!!


Hi Guys - Any suggestions for the above? We have claimed for 5 points (3 years as in ACS assessment) in the EOI but while filling the e-visa added all experience(5 years).Really tensed now as i feel CO might reject the application based on this.

:-(


----------



## maq_qatar

ggupta002 said:


> Thanks for info bro.....if by any chance evidence type selected is not correct, will that cause any trouble as document attached would show the complete details ?



I don't think it will cause any trouble, you can attach in most appropriate option for your document type.

All the best.


----------



## DSS

invisiblesoul said:


> Hi Guys - Any suggestions for the above? We have claimed for 5 points (3 years as in ACS assessment) in the EOI but while filling the e-visa added all experience(5 years).Really tensed now as i feel CO might reject the application based on this.
> 
> :-(



Please fill up Form 1023 and explain the situation.


----------



## invisiblesoul

DSS said:


> Please fill up Form 1023 and explain the situation.


Thanks Dss

Do you think I should wait for CO allocation and then fill 1023 or just do it right away?


----------



## DSS

invisiblesoul said:


> Thanks Dss
> 
> Do you think I should wait for CO allocation and then fill 1023 or just do it right away?


Do it right away. why should ur application be declined because iof this error?


----------



## zameer.ise

MaxTheWolf said:


> It is my observation, not a very informed one though, that applicants who are single may be getting early CO allcation.


I've applied for my wife as well and got CO allocation in 12 days. Refer my signature.


----------



## rits:

Hi,

Page 12 of online visa application form asks for "studies at secondary level or above". I have completed my Bachelor of Engineering and I have given the relevant details for my graduation in the form.
Can anyone please suggest if we need to give the details about our 10th and 12th standard also here? If yes, what option do I need to select for 'Qualification' and 'Course Name'?

Currently, I see options like Bachelor Degree in Science, Doctrate, Masters etc. in Qualifications drop-down.

Thank you for your time.

Regards


----------



## zameer.ise

Usmann_ said:


> get it done by a typing center if u cant get windows 7 or 8...
> 
> win XP is really very old platform... so not surprised that its nt supported..
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
> ... IELTS training started...



Install Adobe Reader X1 version and you can edit/save your form80. Not sure it supported on XP :-(


----------



## chiku2006

zameer.ise said:


> I've applied for my wife as well and got CO allocation in 12 days. Refer my signature.


How is it possible? ? This will be referred as discrimination and no mature society would do that... your next observation will be that christians are getting visa earlier than any other religion.. come on dude!!


----------



## MilanPS

invisiblesoul said:


> Hi Guys - Any suggestions for the above? We have claimed for 5 points (3 years as in ACS assessment) in the EOI but while filling the e-visa added all experience(5 years).Really tensed now as i feel CO might reject the application based on this.
> 
> :-(


Agreed, that's a tricky situation at present, the ideal strategy would be to hold on to your PCCs and upload all other documents till the case-officer makes contact, then go ahead and explain the mistake, since you have not claimed any points for these additional 2 yrs on your EOI, it should be accepted by the case-officer as a human error, but then the case-officer takes the final call ...
Its' also possible that the case-officer will ask you to explain this discrepancy even before you get a chance to explain proactively but then it all depends on your convincing strategies, all upto you ... 
I'm not sure if there's a specific form of DIBP that can be used to make changes to the submitted visa application itself (I'm aware of form-929 for passport or personal particulars change), similarly they might have some other form for incorporating changes as required in your case ...
It might be a good idea to speak with a knowledgeable and experienced MARA consultant too ...


----------



## zameer.ise

DSS said:


> Hey Zameer,
> 
> Which team are you assigned to? Brisbance team 34? Because i hear that team 34 is dissolved. Did u get any automated response from GSM Brsbane Team 34 when trying to contact them? Pls. respond.


Yes it is "Team 34 Brisbane" ([email protected]). I have not contacted them yet. I will share my experience after contacting them.

I'm just waiting to get my medical/pcc reports in hand.


----------



## Pame

invisiblesoul said:


> Hi Guys - Any suggestions for the above? We have claimed for 5 points (3 years as in ACS assessment) in the EOI but while filling the e-visa added all experience(5 years).Really tensed now as i feel CO might reject the application based on this.
> 
> :-(


Hi,

It was just a typographical error and was unintentional, as you claimed right points in EOI. Please fill the form 1023, I suppose, and take my bet that you will sure get the visa u deserve. 

Regards,


----------



## invisiblesoul

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> It was just a typographical error and was unintentional, as you claimed right points in EOI. Please fill the form 1023, I suppose, and take my bet that you will sure get the visa u deserve.
> 
> Regards,



Thanks Milan ,Pame and DSS....will do as advised...Feeling better already ....


----------



## samdam

zameer.ise said:


> Yes it is "Team 34 Brisbane" ([email protected]). I have not contacted them yet. I will share my experience after contacting them.
> 
> I'm just waiting to get my medical/pcc reports in hand.


I mailed them day before yesterday and the mail was directed to gsm Brisbane and last night I received their reply, the standard delay mail! The co remained the same


----------



## MaxTheWolf

zameer.ise said:


> I've applied for my wife as well and got CO allocation in 12 days. Refer my signature.


That was just an uninformed observation.


----------



## Vasu G

samdam said:


> I mailed them day before yesterday and the mail was directed to gsm Brisbane and last night I received their reply, the standard delay mail! The co remained the same



Hey samdam,

Is your occupation code 261312? bcz i didn't fine your's, which is in your signature..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

chiku2006 said:


> How is it possible? ? This will be referred as discrimination and no mature society would do that... your next observation will be that christians are getting visa earlier than any other religion.. come on dude!!


What's the matter with you? Can't you just laugh it off?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> It is my observation, not a very informed one though, that applicants who are single may be getting early CO allcation.


Just posted in the spirit of light humor. Apologies to anyone and everyone who feel offended by this post.


----------



## chiku2006

MaxTheWolf said:


> What's the matter with you? Can't you just laugh it off?


Was it even worth laughing?? Your sense of humor is really weird my friend. ..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

chiku2006 said:


> Was it even worth laughing?? Your sense of humor is really weird my friend. ..


Whatever. But don't exaggerate it to uncalled for proportions giving it a twist of racism or something.


----------



## ggupta002

Finally lodged visa today and uploaded all documents ... waiting period starts now :juggle:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ggupta002 said:


> Finally lodged visa today and uploaded all documents ... waiting period starts now :juggle:


Hi there

I would recommend that you do your PCC and medicals soon as CO are getting allocated sooner than you suppose.


----------



## ggupta002

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi there
> 
> I would recommend that you do your PCC and medicals soon as CO are getting allocated sooner than you suppose.


Yes mate...will definitely go for both. Could you please confirm the docs required for both ?


----------



## cancerianlrules

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi there
> 
> I would recommend that you do your PCC and medicals soon as CO are getting allocated sooner than you suppose.


Hi Max
Your progress is quite impressive, I remember few weeks back you were eagerly awaiting the invite, look at you now, all docs uploaded, CO allocated... not long now mate!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ggupta002 said:


> Yes mate...will definitely go for both. Could you please confirm the docs required for both ?


buddy, I wish you are staying staying at the same address as is mentioned in your passport because then you are in with some easy and smooth process. There are two ways to go through PCC:

1) Walkin to any Passport Seva Kendra between 0930 Hrs. to 1130 Hrs., or
2) Book an appointment online

You'll need to take with you

Original Passport,
Copy of original passport
Printout of Appointment Letter
Address Proof original and copy (I took DL and Aadhaar Card)

I got my PCC issued within 2 Hrs.

For medical, book an appointment with a panelled clinic and on the appointment day take your original passport, copy of passport and 2-3 photographs; corrective glasses/lenses, prescription/medical reports of current or previous long illness, if any, with you.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Max
> Your progress is quite impressive, I remember few weeks back you were eagerly awaiting the invite, look at you now, all docs uploaded, CO allocated... not long now mate!


hi mate

yes it has been real fast!  I hope I sail through the process within a week or two.  How about you?


----------



## cancerianlrules

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi mate
> 
> yes it has been real fast!  I hope I sail through the process within a week or two.  How about you?


I just had my Vetassess interview yesterday, i guess the outcome is near, hope to get invited in the first round of June.

:juggle:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cancerianlrules said:


> I just had my Vetassess interview yesterday, i guess the outcome is near, hope to get invited in the first round of June.
> 
> :juggle:


OMG! For Skills Assessment with Vetassess you have to go through an interview? It must be all technical questioning I guess. Don't worry. The result will be swift and in your favour.


----------



## ggupta002

MaxTheWolf said:


> buddy, I wish you are staying staying at the same address as is mentioned in your passport because then you are in with some easy and smooth process. There are two ways to go through PCC:
> 
> 1) Walkin to any Passport Seva Kendra between 0930 Hrs. to 1130 Hrs., or
> 2) Book an appointment online
> 
> You'll need to take with you
> 
> Original Passport,
> Copy of original passport
> Printout of Appointment Letter
> Address Proof original and copy (I took DL and Aadhaar Card)
> 
> I got my PCC issued within 2 Hrs.
> 
> For medical, book an appointment with a panelled clinic and on the appointment day take your original passport, copy of passport and 2-3 photographs; corrective glasses/lenses, prescription/medical reports of current or previous long illness, if any, with you.
> 
> Max



Thanks for info bro....unfortunately, address on passports for both me and my wife are different  ..lets see how it will go..:fingerscrossed:

My wife is taking homeopathic medicine for cold...so does she need to enter 'yes' on below question and need to take prescription slip while going for medicals ?
*Are you taking any prescribed pills or medication (excluding oral contraceptives, over-the counter medication and natural supplements)? If yes, please list these.
*


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ggupta002 said:


> Thanks for info bro....unfortunately, address on passports for both me and my wife are different  ..lets see how it will go..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> My wife is taking homeopathic medicine for cold...so does she need to enter 'yes' on below question and need to take prescription slip while going for medicals ?
> *Are you taking any prescribed pills or medication (excluding oral contraceptives, over-the counter medication and natural supplements)? If yes, please list these.
> *


ok, then I would advise you to get your PCC asap as it could take upto 2 weeks to get your PCC.

I suppose her cold is just viral cold and not that she has deficiency of Vitamin D. Viral fluenza (cold) is not long illness and can be treated with OTC medication like Cheston or Coldarin, etc. In my opinion it does not require a 'Yes' for your referenced question.


----------



## Pame

ggupta002 said:


> Thanks for info bro....unfortunately, address on passports for both me and my wife are different  ..lets see how it will go..:fingerscrossed:
> 
> My wife is taking homeopathic medicine for cold...so does she need to enter 'yes' on below question and need to take prescription slip while going for medicals ?
> *Are you taking any prescribed pills or medication (excluding oral contraceptives, over-the counter medication and natural supplements)? If yes, please list these.
> *


Hi,

Homeopathic medicine is not recognized in the western world. You should confidently say 'no. to the question as it is none of the above. 

Regards


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Homeopathic medicine is not recognized in the western world. You should confidently say 'no. to the question as it is none of the above.
> 
> Regards


Hi

not trying to counter your opinion but I guess the focus is indirectly on whether the person has long illness or not, and not on the line of medication chosen. Cold anyway does not pose serious threat and everyone has had it atleast 10 times even by the age of 5, and is very very rarely long/serious illness.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> ok, then I would advise you to get your PCC asap as it could take upto 2 weeks to get your PCC.
> 
> I suppose her cold is just viral cold and not that she has deficiency of Vitamin D. Viral fluenza (cold) is not long illness and can be treated with OTC medication like Cheston or Coldarin, etc. In my opinion it does not require a 'Yes' for your referenced question.


Also, since you have recently lodged your visa you can wait for about a week or two and then get your medicals done. By that time she will be well. Clinics usually upload medical results wthin 2-5 days.

Just came to my mind I myself recovered from viral fluenza a day before my medical examination appointment,however on the exam day I had sour throat, but still I sailed through well.


----------



## er_viral

srmalik said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i hope you are all doing great.
> 
> I applied for my visa on the 25th October, 2013. At that time people were getting 190 grants in like 3 months so i thought i would definitely get my grant around end of jan. I got my CO allocated in the first week of december, After sending my PCC and Meds, 3 days later CO informed me that my medicals have been referred and it could take upto 3 months to clear.
> 
> It felt bad but what I could do except pray, in late jan I emailed my CO and was informed that my meds have cleared and the application is under routine processing. I was thinking i will get my grant surely in a month since my docs were all completed.
> 
> In march, I was informed by my CO that planning levels have reached their limit and remaining places are being filled very selectively. After going through different forums, I realized there was little or no movement for 190 applicants.
> 
> By may i had convinced my myself that i wont be getting my visa before July, i had given up silently following expat forum and daily logging into skillselect to check the last updated status and checking emails daily.
> 
> However, today i woke up and the first message on my inbox read "Skill select removed" and just below it was the Grant email from T 34. It feels unreal. Its a great feeling to have. Finally something that i was preparing for and hoping for a long long time has come true around 7 months since i applied.
> 
> I hope you all get your visa soon also. Dont get bothered if the wait is long, ultimately you will get it. Once you get it you will forget all the waiting you have done. Believe me!!!!!!!!!!!





Raf84 said:


> Many congratulations.. good to see 190 getting a grant hopefully today the gate opens & floods everyones inboxx...


Many Congratulations!!!! Like this positive message for 190..thanks SRmalik:welcome:


----------



## ggupta002

MaxTheWolf said:


> Also, since you have recently lodged your visa you can wait for about a week or two and then get your medicals done. By that time she will be well. Clinics usually upload medical results wthin 2-5 days.
> 
> Just came to my mind I myself recovered from viral fluenza a day before my medical examination appointment,however on the exam day I had sour throat, but still I sailed through well.


thanks bro to clear my doubts


----------



## ggupta002

One more query guys...
when I uploaded docs, I selected following categories:
*Bank Statement* - Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Letter/Statement - Business/Employer	
*Experience Letter* - Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Employment Contract	

Are these categories ok ?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ggupta002 said:


> One more query guys...
> when I uploaded docs, I selected following categories:
> *Bank Statement* - Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Letter/Statement - Business/Employer
> *Experience Letter* - Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Employment Contract
> 
> Are these categories ok ?


seems OK to me bro

but, I had put Bank statement in 'Bank Statement - Business'


----------



## rits:

I am posting this same query here, as I did not receive the response the last time I posted it on this forum.

Hi,
Page 12 of online visa application form asks for "studies at secondary level or above". I have completed my Bachelor of Engineering and I have given the relevant details for my graduation in the form.
Can anyone please suggest if we need to give the details about our 10th and 12th standard also here? If yes, what option do I need to select for 'Qualification' and 'Course Name'?

Currently, I see options like Bachelor Degree in Science, Doctrate, Masters etc. in Qualifications drop-down.

Thank you for your time.

Regards


----------



## ggupta002

rits: said:


> I am posting this same query here, as I did not receive the response the last time I posted it on this forum.
> 
> Hi,
> Page 12 of online visa application form asks for "studies at secondary level or above". I have completed my Bachelor of Engineering and I have given the relevant details for my graduation in the form.
> Can anyone please suggest if we need to give the details about our 10th and 12th standard also here? If yes, what option do I need to select for 'Qualification' and 'Course Name'?
> 
> Currently, I see options like Bachelor Degree in Science, Doctrate, Masters etc. in Qualifications drop-down.
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> Regards


You can only input one highest qualification achieved in the application page. Rest of the academic details need to be filled in form 80.


----------



## bond_bhai

How do i send documents via email to CO. My documents (Work experience related) total 60MB. I cannot attach it with the reply in gmail. Any suggestions guys.? Anybody who was in this situation and how did you guys handle it?

Thanks!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rits: said:


> I am posting this same query here, as I did not receive the response the last time I posted it on this forum.
> 
> Hi,
> Page 12 of online visa application form asks for "studies at secondary level or above". I have completed my Bachelor of Engineering and I have given the relevant details for my graduation in the form.
> Can anyone please suggest if we need to give the details about our 10th and 12th standard also here? If yes, what option do I need to select for 'Qualification' and 'Course Name'?
> 
> Currently, I see options like Bachelor Degree in Science, Doctrate, Masters etc. in Qualifications drop-down.
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> Regards


Hi there

As I remember the questions are:

Q) Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?

A) Yes/No

Q) *Highest recognized* qualification obtained

A) This will be found on your Skills Assessment outcome letter. It will equate to 'Bachelor/Master/PhD'

Q) Give details of all tertiary level study undertaken (including courses completed, withdrawn or continuing) since the grant of the temporary partner visa

A) List all your studies AFTER schooling (i.e. tertiary level of study)

I don't think details of schooling fit anywhere here.

Max


----------



## prseeker

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi mate
> 
> yes it has been real fast!  I hope I sail through the process within a week or two.  How about you?


Max since you already uploaded PCC and Meds , what were the docs asked by the CO 

Regards


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> Max since you already uploaded PCC and Meds , what were the docs asked by the CO
> 
> Regards


Hi buddy

CO asked me only for 'Evidence of Health'. I confirmed with the panel clinic that they uploaded the reports the same day a few hours after I received the email from CO.


----------



## Santhosh.15

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> CO asked me only for 'Evidence of Health'. I confirmed with the panel clinic that they uploaded the reports the same day a few hours after I received the email from CO.


Oh great buddy

Wishing you good luck for your grant....


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Santhosh.15 said:


> Oh great buddy
> 
> Wishing you good luck for your grant....


Thanks a ton Santosh. Best wishes for you too.


----------



## AussiePR

Guys, I have a some queries regarding PCC.

On my passport, I have added my wife's name and my current address is also the same as that on the passport, so I would not have any problems in getting the PCC. 

Below are my questions:

1. My wife still hasn't changed her maiden name and address on the passport. Would I have any problems in getting her PCC? Is it advisable and possible to get the PCC done with the old address (before marriage) so as to get it faster in a day instead of 2-3 weeks? Or do I have to get her PCC done with the new address only?

2. I have read about this many times on the forum that you can apply for reissue of the spouse's passport (to update name and address) after you have lodged your visa application and then inform the CO about the change in the passport number by submitting some form. Is it compulsory to have the spouse's passport updated to reflect new name and address before the visa is issued? Can I update it later after the visa is issued?

Thanks.


----------



## sas119

AussiePR said:


> Guys, I have a some queries regarding PCC.
> 
> On my passport, I have added my wife's name and my current address is also the same as that on the passport, so I would not have any problems in getting the PCC.
> 
> Below are my questions:
> 
> 1. My wife still hasn't changed her maiden name and address on the passport. Would I have any problems in getting her PCC? Is it advisable and possible to get the PCC done with the old address (before marriage) so as to get it faster in a day instead of 2-3 weeks? Or do I have to get her PCC done with the new address only?
> 
> 2. I have read about this many times on the forum that you can apply for reissue of the spouse's passport (to update name and address) after you have lodged your visa application and then inform the CO about the change in the passport number by submitting some form. Is it compulsory to have the spouse's passport updated to reflect new name and address before the visa is issued? Can I update it later after the visa is issued?
> 
> Thanks.


Well I think you can still get PCC for your wife if she goes independently to her regional PSK with the address proof that matches address on her passport. However, PCC will still be issued to her in her maiden name. Since you must have uploaded your marriage certificate in immiaccount, I believe CO will look forward to having your wife's PCC issued in her name after marriage. 

It would be nice to have your wife's passport changed under tatkaal and fill out Change of circumstances form. In most cases it always helps to have your spouse name added on passport. You might need to explain this case to CO.

If the above is not an option, you may ask your wife to go ahead with PCC in her maiden name and submit it to CO. But I am not sure if the CO's generally accept PCC's and visa applications for married couples in which wife's maiden name is provided. Seniors you can provide your pointers on this.

Wish you goodluck.


----------



## rsasam

Hi guys, I have been following this blog from quite sometime and reading all of your experiences. So just wanted to shared my progress so far as well (see my signature). I have a question is DIBP granting 189's quickly these days as compared to past trends.


221214 - Internal Auditor | Subclass 189 | SA by Vetassess - Mar'14 | IELTS 7 - Apr'14 | EOI : 65 points 23 Apr'14 | Invitation: 28 Apr'14 | Visa Lodged: 05 May'14 | Docs upload: 17 May'14 | PCC: 01 May'14 | Medical Exam: 11 May'14 | CO contact: Waiting | Grant: Waiting |


----------



## ashish1137

Hello Friends,

I have a question. I got invite on 12 may. 
Working on my pcc and attaining address proof for that. since I am in Pune while address on oassport is of Chandigarh.

Also my wife has to get address change in her passport. As Chandigarh psk refused to do her pcc unless she gets her address changed.

My question is:

1. Is it good to wait for visa lodgement until my wife gets her new passport?
2. Can i go for medicals before I lodge my VISA? if yes, what is the procedure?

Regards


----------



## jre05

ashish1137 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a question. I got invite on 12 may.
> Working on my pcc and attaining address proof for that. since I am in Pune while address on oassport is of Chandigarh.
> 
> Also my wife has to get address change in her passport. As Chandigarh psk refused to do her pcc unless she gets her address changed.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> 1. Is it good to wait for visa lodgement until my wife gets her new passport?
> 2. Can i go for medicals before I lodge my VISA? if yes, what is the procedure?
> 
> Regards


I know that you can do Medicals before visa lodge, somewhere in the medical area of Immi site, they mentioned the procedure. Hope someone will give you clarity.

On the Passport side, mate, why you do not want to apply in Tatkal? It takes hardly a week to receive passport, go for it without taking risk of delays.


----------



## ashish1137

jre05 said:


> I know that you can do Medicals before visa lodge, somewhere in the medical area of Immi site, they mentioned the procedure. Hope someone will give you clarity.
> 
> On the Passport side, mate, why you do not want to apply in Tatkal? It takes hardly a week to receive passport, go for it without taking risk of delays.


well my friend, 

We are planning to apply in tatkal only but in Tatkal procedure verification is done post passport delivery, so pcc will be delayed. Anyone aware of this procedure.

Also I have one more question. My organization does not want to wait for my PR and would like to start my company sponsored visa (457 sub class). Is anyone aware if this might risk my PR in anyway?

Regards


----------



## rajesh_puchi

*Please Help me*

Dear Sir/Madam,

This is Rajesh.Last month i got a state sponsorship from Queensland and got a invitation from DIAC to apply for visa

Now i have few problems to apply for visa please advice me .

1. My Skill assessment was done by Migration Agent . Now i take over the following process . While applying in TRA my agent skipped one year of experience from 02/01/2007 to 27/11/2007 in the documentation. Unknowingly i included that experience also in my EOI. Now i have relevant documents to support that experience . Shall i proceed to apply for visa or wait for current invitation to lapse and create new EOI .Please advice me 

Iam looking forward to hearing from you soon

Thanks

Rajesh


----------



## jre05

ashish1137 said:


> well my friend,
> 
> We are planning to apply in tatkal only but in Tatkal procedure verification is done post passport delivery, so pcc will be delayed. Anyone aware of this procedure.
> 
> Also I have one more question. My organization does not want to wait for my PR and would like to start my company sponsored visa (457 sub class). Is anyone aware if this might risk my PR in anyway?
> 
> Regards


Well I am aware of that post verification. Somehow you need to follow it up with local police and PSK. Its a headache really. But no other options.

Regarding 457, remember, if yo get your 457 after your PR grant, your PR will be cancelled by default (I believe). Because, only one visa can only be active and as soon as we get another visa for same country, it automatically cancel the existing visa. So ensure you do not have your 457 AFTER your grant. Otherwise, it is pretty much ok, because, you will be onshore guy too and the trust level on you from immigration would be more too.

Cheers


----------



## invisible2014

Can Anyone guide me please:

How long it takes to get a Case Officer? I lodged my application 8 weeks ago and no sign of CO as of yet  What should I do?

Please reply ASAP .........


----------



## jre05

invisible2014 said:


> Can Anyone guide me please:
> 
> How long it takes to get a Case Officer? I lodged my application 8 weeks ago and no sign of CO as of yet  What should I do?
> 
> Please reply ASAP .........


Only your case officer and god knows how long it will take for them to communicate to you and no one else. All applicant's case are unique. Standard timelines are based on the kind of evidences one provide. I do not say that you haven't provided sufficient proofs, but could be something else.


----------



## jestin684




----------



## Pame

rajesh_puchi said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> This is Rajesh.Last month i got a state sponsorship from Queensland and got a invitation from DIAC to apply for visa
> 
> Now i have few problems to apply for visa please advice me .
> 
> 1. My Skill assessment was done by Migration Agent . Now i take over the following process . While applying in TRA my agent skipped one year of experience from 02/01/2007 to 27/11/2007 in the documentation. Unknowingly i included that experience also in my EOI. Now i have relevant documents to support that experience . Shall i proceed to apply for visa or wait for current invitation to lapse and create new EOI .Please advice me
> 
> Iam looking forward to hearing from you soon
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rajesh


Hi rajesh,

Its not 1 year, from the dates given by u, its only 10 month experience. I am not sure that TRA will assess any employment below 1 year. You should have marked this period as irrelevant. Any way if you exclude this employment, is it changing the points you claimed? How many years of total assessed employment you have. 

Regards


----------



## rajesh_puchi

Pame said:


> Hi rajesh,
> 
> Its not 1 year, from the dates given by u, its only 10 month experience. I am not sure that TRA will assess any employment below 1 year. You should have marked this period as irrelevant. Any way if you exclude this employment, is it changing the points you claimed? How many years of total assessed employment you have.
> 
> Regards


Thanks for the info. But if i exclude that experience means i cannot clain 60 points to apply for visa .I need to fill new EOI to apply for other visa


----------



## jestin684

ashish1137 said:


> well my friend,
> 
> We are planning to apply in tatkal only but in Tatkal procedure verification is done post passport delivery, so pcc will be delayed. Anyone aware of this procedure.
> 
> Also I have one more question. My organization does not want to wait for my PR and would like to start my company sponsored visa (457 sub class). Is anyone aware if this might risk my PR in anyway?
> 
> Regards


Go for tatkal, if u r sure that u can clear police verification, i mean if no police cases are registered. U will get ur pasport in a week, I got mine in 3 days. PCC ,u can submit after u have lodged the application, even after allocation of CO, that is u have atleast one month to submit pcc. 

I havent heard of anyone applying for two visas at the same time. Now, one benefit of going for PR is that u finish that procedure once and for ever, otherwise 457 then PR, it is a waste of time and energy.


----------



## Pame

rajesh_puchi said:


> Thanks for the info. But if i exclude that experience means i cannot clain 60 points to apply for visa .I need to fill new EOI to apply for other visa


Hi,

One should not mark any employment not assessed by assessing authority as relevant and skilled. If you have multiple employments, on should always go for the points test advisory from which one can claim total relevant skilled employment and insure ur claims. 

Contact TRA and check whether they will assess ur unclaimed employment, please keep in mind that even if u get it assessed positively, CO might not consider it as it is produced after the date of invitation. However, u can include the same, if u consider to reapply through EOI.

I strongly suggest you that if u are not able to make up points with the assessed employment, let this invitation lapse, complete the assessment for the required number of years to satisfy the points u claim, apply again for the nomination and opt for visa in confidence. Otherwise u are risking a lot of money and time as ur visa will totally depend on the mercy of the CO.

Please go for a second opinion and take the decision ur self.

Regards


----------



## jestin684

rattler said:


> Guys, I have asked this one before, but didn't get a clear response. Trying again, if anyone can help:
> 
> -I have responded to CO requested for documents, by sending those documents in the email. There were more than 15-20 documents, as I have sent payslips, bank statements, company proofs etc. Shall I also upload those documents on the immi portal as well ?
> 
> Thanks.


I think no need.....because once case officer gets allocated all corespondence is done by email.....


----------



## invisible2014

jre05 said:


> Only your case officer and god knows how long it will take for them to communicate to you and no one else. All applicant's case are unique. Standard timelines are based on the kind of evidences one provide. I do not say that you haven't provided sufficient proofs, but could be something else.


I have frontloaded everything .............. 

Also I can see that some applicants who applied after 28 April round got COs and some of them even got their grants as well............

I don't know on which pattern are they assigning COs.


----------



## jaideepf1407

ashish1137 said:


> Hello Friends, I have a question. I got invite on 12 may. Working on my pcc and attaining address proof for that. since I am in Pune while address on oassport is of Chandigarh. Also my wife has to get address change in her passport. As Chandigarh psk refused to do her pcc unless she gets her address changed. My question is: 1. Is it good to wait for visa lodgement until my wife gets her new passport? 2. Can i go for medicals before I lodge my VISA? if yes, what is the procedure? Regards


Hi Ashish I faced the same issue at the Goa PSK w.r.t Add change.i refused and argued that it was not required.they then let me go thru and said that the Passport officer will reject my case.when I went to the Passprt off desk they did not say anything and passes my application .
Have already completed police verification and will most probably get my PCC nxt week.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## rockyrambo

*hey*



SAMD_Oz said:


> That is all you have to submit... No need of a separate requisition letter like Singapore. I did the same and got the PCC.
> 
> Good luck!


hey, thanks for the reply..so you mean.. for an Indian PCC, I should just go to the vfs and give them the pdf of the invitation letter (print out) along w/ other docs and ill get it? no need for a requisition letter as they have specified?


----------



## vishVpre

Waiting nervously for our PR...few questions
For the validation trip is the primary applicant required for the trip.(my wife is the primary applicant)Can there validation be done later?
Is December a good time for job hunt in Australia?
Which city would be a better option for IT jobs? Melbourne or Sydney?


----------



## prseeker

At last uploaded my FBI and India PCC today . So finally all my documents are uploaded now .

Today is *65th* Day since I filed my Visa . That means *45* working days !!
No sign of CO yet :hurt:


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> At last uploaded my FBI and India PCC today . So finally all my documents are uploaded now .
> 
> Today is 65th Day since I filed my Visa . That means 45 working days !!
> No sign of CO yet :hurt:


Oh great news. Finally you got hold of US pcc....

Expect grant anytime brother. Good luck


----------



## prseeker

Santhosh.15 said:


> Oh great news. Finally you got hold of US pcc....
> 
> Expect grant anytime brother. Good luck


Santhosh bhai , please define "_Anytime_" .


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Santhosh bhai , please define "Anytime" .


I see not more than 2-3 weeks....You can call DIBP tomo as you have completed 9 weeks. I see 189 getting grants in 4 weeks these days.


----------



## prseeker

Santhosh.15 said:


> I see not more than 2-3 weeks....You can call DIBP tomo as you have completed 9 weeks. I see 189 getting grants in 4 weeks these days.


Hmmm , Naah I don't want to call them . Neither I have the energy nor I have the time to be on call for an hour or so . 

What about you ? Any news on the CO yet ?


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Hmmm , Naah I don't want to call them . Neither I have the energy nor I have the time to be on call for an hour or so .
> 
> What about you ? Any news on the CO yet ?


Not yet mate. I am in a Priviledged 190 brother. Hence, do not have luxury expecting before July.

As it appears, i guess you are the one who will be paying at York.

And cheers to that !!!


----------



## monte1

*Well done !!*



prseeker said:


> At last uploaded my FBI and India PCC today . So finally all my documents are uploaded now .
> 
> Today is *65th* Day since I filed my Visa . That means *45* working days !!
> No sign of CO yet :hurt:


Congrats prseeker !! You have finally managed to upload all your docs. I have been a silent reader of the forum, havn't said much here, but following this thread for sometime as I am in the same boat.

I guess many people are looking up to you now, as you already have had a long wait for CO. I presume that even the CO must be waiting for your PCCs, I hope you will get a direct grant after this.

I might be completely wrong but after seeing the timelines of so many applicants, the theory I have made is that CO acts anytime after one month from lodging of the complete application. If the docs are incomplete for more than a month then he comes immediately in action after the docs have been submitted. May be for one reason that if he ask for those docs, then you have to submit within 28 days, and may be they want to give time to applicants. Whatever it is .... but I feel that you will hear the good news soon.

All the luck ....


----------



## prseeker

Santhosh.15 said:


> Not yet mate. I am in a Priviledged 190 brother. Hence, do not have luxury expecting before July.
> 
> As it appears, i guess you are the one who will be paying at York.
> 
> And cheers to that !!!


1 thing for sure we will have 2 rocking evenings at York , For raising toast for each one of us , whatever the sequence be .


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> 1 thing for sure we will have 2 rocking evenings at York , For raising toast for each one of us , whatever the sequence be .


Well said !! Look forward brother !!


----------



## prseeker

monte1 said:


> Congrats prseeker !! You have finally managed to upload all your docs. I have been a silent reader of the forum, havn't said much here, but following this thread for sometime as I am in the same boat.
> 
> I guess many people are looking up to you now, as you already have had a long wait for CO. I presume that even the CO must be waiting for your PCCs, I hope you will get a direct grant after this.
> 
> I might be completely wrong but after seeing the timelines of so many applicants, the theory I have made is that CO acts anytime after one month from lodging of the complete application. If the docs are incomplete for more than a month then he comes immediately in action after the docs have been submitted. May be for one reason that if he ask foe those docs, then you have to submit within 28 days, and may be they want to give time to applicants. Whatever it is .... but I will fell that you will hear the good news soon.
> 
> All the luck ....


Hi Monte , 

Yes , its been a long wait for CO . I don't have any plans to move to Australia immediately or even in near future for that matter . It's just that you want to get over with a particular thing which takes up so much of time and other resources . 

I also hope to share the good news with you guys soon . 
Best of luck with your application , keep us updated with the progress .

Regards 
PD


----------



## vikz_au

Hi everyone,

I was also trying to submit the online visa in DIAC for subclass 190. Could anyone please clarify following queries, as I am stuck.

Step 3:
Can we add passport information in National Identity Document?

"Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"
Do we need to take health examination before lodging the visa application

Step 13:
Description of Duties in Employment history cannot accommodate all responsibilities mentioned in the resume, that was sent for skills assessment.

When it will ask to pay the fees.
It doesn't asked to upload any document. I don't need any document to submit now, as I already have received EOI & skills assessment & all documents were uploaded?

Looking forward for support from you guys.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## kiranjetti

hello all

i have lodged my 190 in january with a SS from WA 

find this forum very active and wanted to share and learn from all of you who seem to be in the same boat 

kiran


----------



## monte1

*Thanks*



prseeker said:


> Hi Monte ,
> 
> Yes , its been a long wait for CO . I don't have any plans to move to Australia immediately or even in near future for that matter . It's just that you want to get over with a particular thing which takes up so much of time and other resources .
> 
> I also hope to share the good news with you guys soon .
> Best of luck with your application , keep us updated with the progress .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Thanks PD,

Will surely keep it updated here. I also don't have plans to leave early, but exactly as you said, we want it to get over. 

It is something which has commanded so much of my attention leaving other things in life on hold.

Best wishes


----------



## prseeker

Hii , Please find my answers in bold 



vikz_au said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was also trying to submit the online visa in DIAC for subclass 190. Could anyone please clarify following queries, as I am stuck.
> 
> Step 3:
> Can we add passport information in National Identity Document?
> 
> *You will provide passport details in any case , it will be a good idea if you can provide any document like family card / / driving license / PAN number or any government document which will reaffirm your identity .*
> 
> "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?"
> Do we need to take health examination before lodging the visa application
> 
> *Not necessarily , you can go for medicals even after filing the visa . But every person mentioned in the application will have to undergo a medical examination .*
> Step 13:
> Description of Duties in Employment history cannot accommodate all responsibilities mentioned in the resume, that was sent for skills assessment.
> 
> *Doesn't matter , just copy paste a few . Maybe 2 important points or something . *
> 
> When it will ask to pay the fees.
> 
> *Once you fill up that 17 page form you will be taken to payment gateway and there you will be required to pay the visa fees .*
> 
> It doesn't asked to upload any document. I don't need any document to submit now, as I already have received EOI & skills assessment & all documents were uploaded?
> 
> *You can only upload the docs once you pay the fees . You can upload 60 files per applicant and each file should be less then 5 MB *
> 
> Looking forward for support from you guys.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


----------



## vikz_au

prseeker said:


> Hii , Please find my answers in bold



Thank you so much for this useful information. The national identity document should be stamped by attorney or without stamp document would be fine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## prseeker

​


vikz_au said:


> Thank you so much for this useful information. The national identity document should be stamped by attorney or without stamp document would be fine.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Any document , which is B&W needs to be notarized . And no need to notarize the color scan of the originals .


----------



## vikz_au

prseeker said:


> ​
> Any document , which is B&W needs to be notarized . And no need to notarize the color scan of the originals .


Gr8. Got it. Thanks.

I was wondering, do you have any checklist of documents that will be required for lodging 190 visa application during the initial submission phase.

I deeply appreciate your kindness & support.


----------



## prseeker

vikz_au said:


> Gr8. Got it. Thanks.
> 
> I was wondering, do you have any checklist of documents that will be required for lodging 190 visa application during the initial submission phase.
> 
> I deeply appreciate your kindness & support.


Birth Certificate (if you don't have one , 10th class certificate will do)
10th Marksheet , Certificate 
12 Marksheet , Certificate 
Degree Marksheets , Final Certificate 

For Employment 
Offer Letter 
Salary Slips 
Appraisal Letters if you have any 
Experience Letter 
Referral Letter 

Form 80 
IELTS Score Card 
Skill Assessment letter 

PCC
Meds

Hope this helps 

Regards 
PD


----------



## vikz_au

prseeker said:


> Birth Certificate (if you don't have one , 10th class certificate will do)
> 10th Marksheet , Certificate
> 12 Marksheet , Certificate
> Degree Marksheets , Final Certificate
> 
> For Employment
> Offer Letter
> Salary Slips
> Appraisal Letters if you have any
> Experience Letter
> Referral Letter
> 
> Form 80
> IELTS Score Card
> Skill Assessment letter
> 
> PCC
> Meds
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Regards
> PD



Thanks. One last question please.

Police clearance & Meds will be required after CO is assigned or during initial submission?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bond_bhai

vikz_au said:


> Thanks. One last question please.
> 
> Police clearance & Meds will be required after CO is assigned or during initial submission?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can do it right now or you can do it after submitting your application or wait until the CO asks for it. Its upto you. Remember, the day you get your PCC/Meds done - from that day onwards you will have 1 year to make your first visit to Australia - to activate the visa. So, plan accordingly.


----------



## prseeker

vikz_au said:


> Thanks. One last question please.
> 
> Police clearance & Meds will be required after CO is assigned or during initial submission?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Going by current trend it will take anywhere from 6-9 weeks for CO allotment after fees is paid . So you will get all this time to arrange and upload the docs . 

CO will give you additional 28 days if he/she asks for any additional doc . 
This is valid for any document be it PCC , Med or Salary Slips . 

Regards


----------



## sas119

bond_bhai said:


> You can do it right now or you can do it after submitting your application or wait until the CO asks for it. Its upto you. Remember, the day you get your PCC/Meds done - from that day onwards you will have 1 year to make your first visit to Australia - to activate the visa. So, plan accordingly.


Hi bond bhai,

Where do they actually mention this 1 year grace period to arrive in Australia after pcc/meds ?? Is the date counted with reference to pcc or meds whichever is taken earlier ?? I might get indian pcc sooner than usa pcc.. Meds will be done once CO is allocated and asks for it.


----------



## smady41

Dear Friends,

I got the invite today and I have most of the docs ready to file the application, but got few doubts. Kindly clarify.

1. For my very first job, I do not have the offer letter from that company with me, nor I have the salary slips. This is the job I did between 2005-08.

What I have for that employment is

- Employment reference letter from HR
- Experience letter
- Final settlement information - Salary slip of that payment, Form 16
- Relieving letter

Will this suffice to prove my employment history with this company?


2. About my wife's english skills.

- What I have is a letter from her institute stating that her 3 year computer science diploma was done in english.

Will this suffice or she has to sit for IELTS?

Kindly clarify so that I can proceed further.


----------



## vishVpre

Waiting nervously for our PR...few questions
For the validation trip is the primary applicant required for the trip.(my wife is the primary applicant)Can there validation be done later?
Is December a good time for job hunt in Australia?
Which city would be a better option for IT jobs? Melbourne or Sydney?


----------



## raunak_14

*Invitation Received *

Hi guys,

I just got an invitation email from DIAC for 189 visa.
Who else gt invitation ?
Thanks all for your support.


----------



## prseeker

A fresh new working week about to start in Australia . I hope we get lots of grants news this week . 
Congratulations to all the guys who got invited today . Lets keep our hopes high in any case July is just around the corner .

Cheers


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> A fresh new working week about to start in Australia . I hope we get lots of grants news this week .
> Congratulations to all the guys who got invited today . Lets keep our hopes high in any case July is just around the corner .
> 
> Cheers


All the best guys!!


----------



## ankita009jain

Hi guys,

I wish you all good luck too.
I lodged my Visa on the 16th and finished medicals on 21st. I have uploaded all the documents already. how would I know a CO is assigned? Now that I am sure all the document are uploaded, everything from my side is in place, by when should I expect my grant?

I need to take decisions on - whether I should resign,(I have a 3 months notice period), I wish to get there soonest,
Sell my car and stuff! on the whole... pack my bags from here... there is a whole lot of things to be done before we move!

Advice Please!


----------



## chiku2006

ankita009jain said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wish you all good luck too.
> I lodged my Visa on the 16th and finished medicals on 21st. I have uploaded all the documents already. how would I know a CO is assigned? Now that I am sure all the document are uploaded, everything from my side is in place, by when should I expect my grant?
> 
> I need to take decisions on - whether I should resign,(I have a 3 months notice period), I wish to get there soonest,
> Sell my car and stuff! on the whole... pack my bags from here... there is a whole lot of things to be done before we move!
> 
> Advice Please!


Whats your visa sub class, is it 189 or 190?

If I was in your place then I would have waited for my grant before resigning from my present job and sell my moveable and immovable assets... this is my personal opinion and you have all the right to disagree if you have to.. 

Cheers


----------



## prseeker

ankita009jain said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wish you all good luck too.
> I lodged my Visa on the 16th and finished medicals on 21st. I have uploaded all the documents already. how would I know a CO is assigned? Now that I am sure all the document are uploaded, everything from my side is in place, by when should I expect my grant?
> 
> I need to take decisions on - whether I should resign,(I have a 3 months notice period), I wish to get there soonest,
> Sell my car and stuff! on the whole... pack my bags from here... there is a whole lot of things to be done before we move!
> 
> Advice Please!


Hi Bro , 

First thing I suggest you is to take a nice deep breath and relax 
Coming to your questions -

There is no way for you to find out if CO is assigned or not . The only way you will come to know about CO allocation is if he/she contacts you . 

Under which category you have filed your Visa ? If it is 190 , then I am afraid that you have to wait till July . If it is 189 then it varies widely , we have witnessed cases recently in which applicant got the grant in 25 days and we have seen unfortunate souls like me who are waiting since March . 

Rest assured if you have uploaded all the docs including Form 80 , Meds , PCC , you can very well expect a direct grant !

About the post grant decisions , these are very personal questions and decisions depends on the circumstances of individual in question . As a general rule of thumb I will never quit my job in anticipation . 

If you share more information about you , your circumstances , your domain and ask specific questions in that case we will be in better position to help you out .

Best of luck .

Regards 
PD


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> A fresh new working week about to start in Australia . I hope we get lots of grants news this week .
> Congratulations to all the guys who got invited today . Lets keep our hopes high in any case July is just around the corner .
> 
> Cheers


I hope you will receive direct grant in coming week.

All the best.


----------



## prseeker

maq_qatar said:


> I hope you will receive direct grant in coming week.
> 
> All the best.


Make it *WE* , your filing date is almost same as mine . Lets keep our fingers crossed . I hope both of us congratulate each other this week only .


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Make it WE , your filing date is almost same as mine . Lets keep our fingers crossed . I hope both of us congratulate each other this week only .


How about ME ?? Lol....


----------



## prseeker

Santhosh.15 said:


> How about ME ?? Lol....


LOL , Dubai is getting ready for the 2 parties I was talking about yesterday . Some more days bro..


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> LOL , Dubai is getting ready for the 2 parties I was talking about yesterday . Some more days bro..


Sure mate. You are comforting i know for sure....

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## ashish1137

jestin684 said:


> Go for tatkal, if u r sure that u can clear police verification, i mean if no police cases are registered. U will get ur pasport in a week, I got mine in 3 days. PCC ,u can submit after u have lodged the application, even after allocation of CO, that is u have atleast one month to submit pcc.
> 
> I havent heard of anyone applying for two visas at the same time. Now, one benefit of going for PR is that u finish that procedure once and for ever, otherwise 457 then PR, it is a waste of time and energy.


thanks for the response mate.


----------



## maq_qatar

Santhosh.15 said:


> How about ME ?? Lol....


Please join the club :car:


----------



## Usmann_

prseeker said:


> LOL , Dubai is getting ready for the 2 parties I was talking about yesterday . Some more days bro..


let dubai get one more pardyyyy after those 2 parties l0l_X.... mayb after 4-5 mnths  bdw i m also based in UAE..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## rits:

Hi,

I have a query and I would like to contact DIAC directly for the same. Do they have any email id which is quite active and where I can expect an immediate response?

Regards


----------



## Santhosh.15

Usmann_ said:


> let dubai get one more pardyyyy after those 2 parties l0l_X.... mayb after 4-5 mnths  bdw i m also based in UAE..
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
> ... IELTS training started...


Delighted to have a friend from neighbouring countru buddy !

Good luck and Cheers.


----------



## Usmann_

Santhosh.15 said:


> Delighted to have a friend from neighbouring countru buddy !
> 
> Good luck and Cheers.


thks bro .. same to ya  ... 

nice to read ur lively posts around forum u are quite helpfull.. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## laddi

What will be the "date of first entry" of visa if:

A. The PCC is issued 10 months ago ? and

B. Medicals done one week ago ?

Does the date of issue of pcc, affect the "date of first entry" in any way ?


----------



## ashish1137

laddi said:


> What will be the "date of first entry" of visa if:
> 
> A. The PCC is issued 10 months ago ? and
> 
> B. Medicals done one week ago ?
> 
> Does the date of issue of pcc, affect the "date of first entry" in any way ?


already replied in acs processing thread.

Regards


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Hi guys

Has anyone been contacted by their CO more than once to ask for a different document each time?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

laddi said:


> What will be the "date of first entry" of visa if:
> 
> A. The PCC is issued 10 months ago ? and
> 
> B. Medicals done one week ago ?
> 
> Does the date of issue of pcc, affect the "date of first entry" in any way ?


One year from the date of PCC or medical, whichever is earlier.

PCC is usually valid only for six months from the date of issue.


----------



## wingzee

Hi guys,

Just got my 190 visa invitation yesterday. Congrats to those who got the invitation as well! Lets hope all is smooth sailing for everyone from this point onwards. I have few questions which I would like to clarify before I lodge my visa soon.

1. Is it okay for me to click on the "Apply Visa" button under my SkillSelect and just take a look at the form & what information it requires, without lodging my application?

2. I have arranged for my medicals to be done in advance via My Health Declarations previously (before I got my invite). And that requires the creation of an ImmiAccount which will then generate a HAP ID to be used for eMedical. Now from what I understand, once I click on the "Apply Visa" button under my SkillSelect, it will require me to create a ImmiAccount for visa lodgement. Will it be possible for me to link my previously created ImmiAccount? My medical checkup has been scheduled to be done next week. How DIBP will be able to link my medicals result to my visa application?

3. When I submitted my EOI, my status is "Engaged". I'm planning to get married end of next month and my spouse will be included under the visa application. A marriage certificate will be required to be uploaded for that purpose. Is it okay for me to lodge our visa (as a couple, with status "Married") BEFORE we actually get married? Is the date of the marriage certificate important? What kind of information applicants are required to provide during the lodgement?


----------



## zameer.ise

*Health Checkup Status*

I've completed my medical on last Tuesday (20-05-14) and Status of '*health checkup*' in Evisa applicaiton moved from '*Recommended*' to '*Requested*'.

Does this mean Hospital still not uploaded reports ? 

If they have uploaded, when does status of 'health checkup' show 'Received' ?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> A fresh new working week about to start in Australia . I hope we get lots of grants news this week .
> Congratulations to all the guys who got invited today . Lets keep our hopes high in any case July is just around the corner .
> 
> Cheers


All the best bro!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

zameer.ise said:


> I've completed my medical on last Tuesday (20-05-14) and Status of '*health checkup*' in Evisa applicaiton moved from '*Recommended*' to '*Requested*'.
> 
> Does this mean Hospital still not uploaded reports ?
> 
> If they have uploaded, when does status of 'health checkup' show 'Received' ?


If you want to check whether your medical reports have been uploaded or not then check if 'My Health Declaration' link still appears on that page. Once your reports have been uploaded that link will get replaced by the comment 'No health examination is required by this person bsed on the information provided to DIBP'.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

zameer.ise said:


> I've completed my medical on last Tuesday (20-05-14) and Status of '*health checkup*' in Evisa applicaiton moved from '*Recommended*' to '*Requested*'.
> 
> Does this mean Hospital still not uploaded reports ?
> 
> If they have uploaded, when does status of 'health checkup' show 'Received' ?


If you don't mind sharing your CO details....

All the best for this week!


----------



## jaideepf1407

Just Got CO allocated.
LW , Team 4 -Adelaide. 
Has asked for PCC and Medicals.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May.


----------



## sidswami

wingzee said:


> Hi guys,
> 1. Is it okay for me to click on the "Apply Visa" button under my SkillSelect and just take a look at the form & what information it requires, without lodging my application?


Yes. It is OK to click Apply visa to see the sections of your application. I did the same. You can complete your VISA before the 2 month period by which your invite would expire.



wingzee said:


> 2. I have arranged for my medicals to be done in advance via My Health Declarations previously (before I got my invite). And that requires the creation of an ImmiAccount which will then generate a HAP ID to be used for eMedical. Now from what I understand, once I click on the "Apply Visa" button under my SkillSelect, it will require me to create a ImmiAccount for visa lodgement. Will it be possible for me to link my previously created ImmiAccount? My medical checkup has been scheduled to be done next week. How DIBP will be able to link my medicals result to my visa application?


I believe it asks you to create a ImmiAccount or login to an existing account. In your case you could choose the later. Though I am not completely sure about this. I created a new account.



wingzee said:


> 3. When I submitted my EOI, my status is "Engaged". I'm planning to get married end of next month and my spouse will be included under the visa application. A marriage certificate will be required to be uploaded for that purpose. Is it okay for me to lodge our visa (as a couple, with status "Married") BEFORE we actually get married? Is the date of the marriage certificate important? What kind of information applicants are required to provide during the lodgement?


As said earlier you will have 2 months to lodge your application. So you could as well get married and then lodge IMHO.


----------



## manmvk

ankita009jain said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wish you all good luck too.
> I lodged my Visa on the 16th and finished medicals on 21st. I have uploaded all the documents already. how would I know a CO is assigned? Now that I am sure all the document are uploaded, everything from my side is in place, by when should I expect my grant?
> 
> I need to take decisions on - whether I should resign,(I have a 3 months notice period), I wish to get there soonest,
> Sell my car and stuff! on the whole... pack my bags from here... there is a whole lot of things to be done before we move!
> 
> Advice Please!


Hi,

Have you completed Medical, PCC & Form 80. If no, please do it asap. So you can expect your grant with in 45 days. But it is not advisable to put your paper or sell your car, etc... before granting the Visa.

Cheers!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jaideepf1407 said:


> Just Got CO allocated.
> LW , Team 4 -Adelaide.
> Has asked for PCC and Medicals.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May.


Congrats.

Have you uploaded Form 80? I believe CO's are not asking for Form 80.


----------



## cloudram

bond_bhai said:


> Does you wife has any proof for the old address (the address mentioned in the passport). If yes, ask her to take that as a proof and apply for PCC. It will be easier. That's what i did for my wife and i applied thru Bangalore Sai Arcade PSK. She got it in one day.



Hi,

Will the HDFC salary bank statement alone will do as a address proof ? Or More than one address is required ?

Did they ask for any other ID proof ? Because my wife does not have any other ID/Address proof in the address mentioned in Passport .

Please advice

Regards
Cloudram


----------



## jaideepf1407

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats. Have you uploaded Form 80? I believe CO's are not asking for Form 80.


I think it depends ...I have been asked to submit.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jaideepf1407 said:


> I think it depends ...I have been asked to submit.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


But you only mentioned 'Has asked for PCC and Medicals' you did not mention being asked for Form 80.


----------



## jaideepf1407

They have asked for it as part of the Character Docs

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## prseeker

MaxTheWolf said:


> All the best bro!


Thanks bro , All the best to you too


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jaideepf1407 said:


> They have asked for it as part of the Character Docs
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


ok. so you have been asked for 3 specific documents in total...?


----------



## ALIPA

Guys, as I replied ealier that, my CO asked me form 80 for me n my wife. And that's all she requested. Howevr, when I login to immi , I can see personal charachter xxxx- national is set to requested.. is this means that I need to provide PCC again. (I got my pcc in advance, but, its still valid. It is dated as 03/03/2014)


----------



## prseeker

ALIPA said:


> Guys, as I replied ealier that, my CO asked me form 80 for me n my wife. And that's all she requested. Howevr, when I login to immi , I can see personal charachter xxxx- national is set to requested.. is this means that I need to provide PCC again. (I got my pcc in advance, but, its still valid. It is dated as 03/03/2014)


Hi , 

Never take status messages in ImmiAccount seriously . If you have uploaded a certain document , you are done and over with it .


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ALIPA said:


> Guys, as I replied ealier that, my CO asked me form 80 for me n my wife. And that's all she requested. Howevr, when I login to immi , I can see personal charachter xxxx- national is set to requested.. is this means that I need to provide PCC again. (I got my pcc in advance, but, its still valid. It is dated as 03/03/2014)


Hi there

I think you should only provide what has been asked of you in your CO's email.

Has your CO contacted you only once or more than once?


----------



## bond_bhai

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will the HDFC salary bank statement alone will do as a address proof ? Or More than one address is required ?
> 
> Did they ask for any other ID proof ? Because my wife does not have any other ID/Address proof in the address mentioned in Passport .
> 
> Please advice
> 
> Regards
> Cloudram


I am not sure if they will accept HDFC bank statements. My wife had an account with SBI and it worked, the passport website says from PSU banks only. She had her passport, Proof of why PCC was required - http://www.migrationplus.com.au/files/docs/migration_form_47p.pdf and thats it.


----------



## prseeker

*Asking on behalf of my colleague *..

When you send requested docs to CO on common id like 
_[email protected]_ do you *always* get an automated acknowledgement mail ? If you don't receive it , does that mean your mail was not delivered even if no failure delivery message was received . 

I will appreciate if people who have experience with CO communication can apply .

See, I cannot respond to this query of my friend as I have no experience with it since no CO is allocated for my case :Cry::Cry:


----------



## hiya_hanan

Hi Prseeker,

I am wondering you have applied in the month of March 2014, still CO is not alloted ? did you check calling DIBP ? because it is more than 6 weeks I believe ? I see your PCC & Medicals are also uploaded, I am just worried mine looking at your signature timelines - please post the current scenario ?

T&R
hiya_hanan


----------



## chandana

ALIPA said:


> Guys, as I replied ealier that, my CO asked me form 80 for me n my wife. And that's all she requested. Howevr, when I login to immi , I can see personal charachter xxxx- national is set to requested.. is this means that I need to provide PCC again. (I got my pcc in advance, but, its still valid. It is dated as 03/03/2014)


Hi Alipa,

I lodged my visa last Friday.

Did your CO request you to fill two separate Form 80 documents or just one with details of both? 

Also, can I get my PCC processed before the CO requesting for it? Don't I need to wait till the CO gives the cue for the PCC and medical (with HAP ID)?

Thanks


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Have you uploaded Form 80? I believe CO's are not asking for Form 80.


hi max: have u been asked for form 80?


----------



## karnavidyut

prseeker said:


> *Asking on behalf of my colleague *..
> 
> When you send requested docs to CO on common id like
> _[email protected]_ do you *always* get an automated acknowledgement mail ? If you don't receive it , does that mean your mail was not delivered even if no failure delivery message was received .
> 
> I will appreciate if people who have experience with CO communication can apply .
> 
> See, I cannot respond to this query of my friend as I have no experience with it since no CO is allocated for my case :Cry::Cry:


Hey Mate,

I replied only once and got an immediate acknowledgement that mentioned no other confirmation email will be sent and that this email means they have received your email. 
In case if you wish to contact your Case Officer then drop them an email with the following details in Subject :
CO name, your application number, transaction reference number, date of birth
Hope that helps!

And dont worry about your CO allocation, you'll probably get a direct grant 

Rgds,
K


----------



## prseeker

hiya_hanan said:


> Hi Prseeker,
> 
> I am wondering you have applied in the month of March 2014, still CO is not alloted ? did you check calling DIBP ? because it is more than 6 weeks I believe ? I see your PCC & Medicals are also uploaded, I am just worried mine looking at your signature timelines - please post the current scenario ?
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


Hi Hiya_Hanan , 

Yes I applied on 21st March 2014 and no CO is allocated on my case yet , atleast I am not aware of any . I did call DIBP 2 weeks back and after being on hold for 1 hour 20 minutes and providing all my info to agent , I was informed that I should call once 8 weeks are over and they can not provide any info on this point of time .

It's been 66 days since I filed my Visa , 2 days back I uploaded all of the PCC's . Meds were already uploaded on 24th of April . I don't know whats going on . 

I don't have time , energy and simply will to call these guys again . I will wait for some more time . How much I don't know .

I hope and will pray that you don't have to wait this long . I can see you applied in May itself , I think you have to wait a little before you get the co called "golden" mail .

Regards


----------



## ALIPA

prseeker said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Never take status messages in ImmiAccount seriously . If you have uploaded a certain document , you are done and over with it .


Ok then. Will wait .I sent requested docs 1 week ago n no response after that. Got the automatic reply only...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> *Asking on behalf of my colleague *..
> 
> When you send requested docs to CO on common id like
> _[email protected]_ do you *always* get an automated acknowledgement mail ? If you don't receive it , does that mean your mail was not delivered even if no failure delivery message was received .
> 
> I will appreciate if people who have experience with CO communication can apply .
> 
> See, I cannot respond to this query of my friend as I have no experience with it since no CO is allocated for my case :Cry::Cry:


buddy, I did get an automated reply from my CO's team email.


----------



## ALIPA

chandana said:


> Hi Alipa,
> 
> I lodged my visa last Friday.
> 
> Did your CO request you to fill two separate Form 80 documents or just one with details of both?
> 
> Also, can I get my PCC processed before the CO requesting for it? Don't I need to wait till the CO gives the cue for the PCC and medical (with HAP ID)?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 
01. Yes . CO requested form 80 for each person. In my case I sent one for me and another for wife
02. It is better to get PCC in adavance. Sometime it take abt 1 month to get it.
03. Med: once you pay the fee then u can go for med. If you don't have any special thing in health then thiss way is better


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> hi max: have u been asked for form 80?


hi rocky, nope I was only asked to provide Evidence of Health.

I wonder if CO's ask all that they require in one email or can they ask another document n another email..

I asked this question a few pages ago but no one has replied to it so far.


----------



## ALIPA

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi there
> 
> I think you should only provide what has been asked of you in your CO's email.
> 
> Has your CO contacted you only once or more than once?


Agree with you. She contacted just once. I really like to check how the things hoing with her, whether she doing well and ol. But, got to wait n give them time to grant mine and others.


----------



## radical

Hey Max, just wondering how did you go with your Indian PCC? Did you apply from Australia? How long did it take? 

I have applied on 13th May and on 15th may got an update saying "your application is at consular general etc..". I called up vfs, and they're saying my application has been referred to local authorities. Wonder, how long it's going to take? 

Anyone wwith similar experience??


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi rocky, nope I was only asked to provide Evidence of Health.
> 
> I wonder if CO's ask all that they require in one email or can they ask another document n another email..
> 
> I asked this question a few pages ago but no one has replied to it so far.


hmm..i think they might ask in separate emails, as and when they reach the critical milestones..pls keep us posted on how it goes further on form 80!


----------



## Sidsab

*FBI Clearance with my name spelt wongly*

Hi All

I got my invite for Visa 189 yesterday and am in the process of collating the documents. I got my FBI clearance few days back however I found that my name has been spelt wrongly - instead of Subashree it is spelt as Sabashree.

Has anyone else faced a similar issue? Could they please share how they got the name rectified?

Appreciate any help.

Regards
Subashree


----------



## prseeker

MaxTheWolf said:


> buddy, I did get an automated reply from my CO's team email.


When CO contacted him she asked for Salary Slips and he replied that he will provide that soon , at that time he got an automated reply immediately .

Now he sent his 6 salary slips yesterday on same id but didn't get that automated reply , he sent them again today but didn't get the reply again . Does that mean that mails are not being delivered ? He is attaching 6 files but total size is under 3 MB , any idea whats going on ?


----------



## ALIPA

prseeker said:


> When CO contacted him she asked for Salary Slips and he replied that he will provide that soon , at that time he got an automated reply immediately .
> 
> Now he sent his 6 salary slips yesterday on same id but didn't get that automated reply , he sent them again today but didn't get the reply again . Does that mean that mails are not being delivered ? He is attaching 6 files but total size is under 3 MB , any idea whats going on ?


Well, then better to ring them I think


----------



## bond_bhai

prseeker said:


> When CO contacted him she asked for Salary Slips and he replied that he will provide that soon , at that time he got an automated reply immediately .
> 
> Now he sent his 6 salary slips yesterday on same id but didn't get that automated reply , he sent them again today but didn't get the reply again . Does that mean that mails are not being delivered ? He is attaching 6 files but total size is under 3 MB , any idea whats going on ?


If the DIAC guys are using Microsoft Exchange, then only one "Automated" reply is sent to each sender, even if multiple mails are sent from that sender. I am assuming they would have set something like OOO Assistant to send automated replies!

Proof: https://support.microsoft.com/kb/157961


----------



## MaxTheWolf

radical said:


> Hey Max, just wondering how did you go with your Indian PCC? Did you apply from Australia? How long did it take?
> 
> I have applied on 13th May and on 15th may got an update saying "your application is at consular general etc..". I called up vfs, and they're saying my application has been referred to local authorities. Wonder, how long it's going to take?
> 
> Anyone wwith similar experience??


Hey radical,

I have applied from India. Never been to Australia so far.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> hmm..i think they might ask in separate emails, as and when they reach the critical milestones..pls keep us posted on how it goes further on form 80!


I hope they really don't ask any other document from me. 

I am really not sure if I have ever come across a case that CO contacted more than once to ask for different documents each time, from the same person. Do you know any such case?

CO usually lists all the required docs in single mail..


----------



## radical

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hey radical,
> 
> I have applied from India. Never been to Australia so far.


Oh ok. Fair enough. 

Getting anything done from India is a pain. Got my AFP completed in just 1 day. 

Anyway, what's timeline for PCC from India.?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> When CO contacted him she asked for Salary Slips and he replied that he will provide that soon , at that time he got an automated reply immediately .
> 
> Now he sent his 6 salary slips yesterday on same id but didn't get that automated reply , he sent them again today but didn't get the reply again . Does that mean that mails are not being delivered ? He is attaching 6 files but total size is under 3 MB , any idea whats going on ?


really no idea. But I don't think attachments or the the size of the same should be of concern here ...


----------



## Waqarali20005

asimak77 said:


> Hi Waqar,
> 
> I remember seeing you on this forum since my start of process. as my time line suggests, I am waiting for my visa grant since almost 3 months now. I see people getting grants on the forum but haven't seen any one from 262113 code getting grant.
> 
> People with much later EOI /invites / medicals have got the grants. have you noticed any such thing ? My CO says your application is complete, docs received, medical done and recieved but since limited number of places left for this year, so you might have to wait longer or wait till next year to get visa .... isn't this strange that application is complete but they are not finalizing it !!!
> 
> Any thoughts on this ?
> 
> -Ahmed


I agreed with you. Strange things are happening. Although I have not received any such email because CO has not been allocated as yet. But apparently their are some planning levels for 190. Unfortunately i have not been able to really figure out how these levels are operating. People like you who lodged applications are waiting, but at the same time, there are few getting grants within days. I often think their is no planning at all.....


----------



## MaxTheWolf

radical said:


> Oh ok. Fair enough.
> 
> Getting anything done from India is a pain. Got my AFP completed in just 1 day.
> 
> Anyway, what's timeline for PCC from India.?


umm.. if you live at the same address as is mentioned on the passport then usually PCC is issued within 1-2 hours, but if the address is different then it can take upto 2-3 weeks. In the urban areas/metropolitans this is the case. I am not sure of otherwise.

Do you have to collect your PCC from Indian High Commission in Australia?


----------



## prseeker

bond_bhai said:


> If the DIAC guys are using Microsoft Exchange, then only one "Automated" reply is sent to each sender, even if multiple mails are sent from that sender. I am assuming they would have set something like OOO Assistant to send automated replies!
> 
> Proof: https://support.microsoft.com/kb/157961


That makes sense . Thank You for your help .


----------



## radical

MaxTheWolf said:


> umm.. if you live at the same address as is mentioned on the passport then usually PCC is issued within 1-2 hours, but if the address is different then it can take upto 2-3 weeks. In the urban areas/metropolitans this is the case. I am not sure of otherwise.
> 
> Do you have to collect your PCC from Indian High Commission in Australia?


My address on the passport is same as the address I live/lived in India. Yes, I have applied through the Indian consulate. If I don't get it within next week or so then probably I will get it done in India itself.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> That makes sense . Thank You for your help .


buddy, just to inform you that I had sent them two emails within 15 minutes (did not providede my DOB and CO's name in subject line in first email) and got automated reply to both my emails. But there were no attachments to both the emails I had sent, as Evidence of Health is to be uploaded by the clinic.


----------



## prseeker

MaxTheWolf said:


> buddy, just to inform you that I had sent them two emails within 15 minutes (did not providede my DOB and CO's name in subject line in first email) and got automated reply to both my emails. But there were no attachments to both the emails I had sent, as Evidence of Health is to be uploaded by the clinic.


Damn thats confusing , I guess better idea will be to call them up . Will they entertain such query , I am not sure .


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> Damn thats confusing , I guess better idea will be to call them up . Will they entertain such query , I am not sure .


I think you should call them up and ask about CO allocation as well.


----------



## vikz_au

smady41 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I got the invite today and I have most of the docs ready to file the application, but got few doubts. Kindly clarify.
> 
> 1. For my very first job, I do not have the offer letter from that company with me, nor I have the salary slips. This is the job I did between 2005-08.
> 
> What I have for that employment is
> 
> - Employment reference letter from HR
> - Experience letter
> - Final settlement information - Salary slip of that payment, Form 16
> - Relieving letter
> 
> Will this suffice to prove my employment history with this company?
> 
> 
> 2. About my wife's english skills.
> 
> - What I have is a letter from her institute stating that her 3 year computer science diploma was done in english.
> 
> Will this suffice or she has to sit for IELTS?
> 
> Kindly clarify so that I can proceed further.


Hi,

You need only reference letter from employer having following information:


- be written on the official letterhead of the company or government department providing the reference;

- the letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, e-mail and website addresses;

- the name and position of the person authorised to sign the employment reference should be typed or stamped below that person’s signature;

- the contact telephone number of the person writing the reference should be included in the letter;

- the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the duties undertaken and the salary earned - positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts clerk); 

and

- a payslip from your current employment should also be included – this is especially important from applicants working in government departments.


----------



## prseeker

Guys no grants today ?


----------



## arunan

*Documents to be uploaded*

Dear All,

I have uploaded some of the documents on the visa immi account. I came across few document types which seem to be duplicate of what I have already uploaded. Please help me as to whether I need to upload them again with different name for the below evidences?

1) Invitation , evidence of invitation to apply document 
- Does this mean I have to upload the Invite email ?

2) photograph 
- Again upload passport page which has the photo?

3) character, evidence of ?? national or local/state?
- This where the PCC page of passport be uploaded ?
Do I need to select as a national evidence or state evidence ? I guess it should be National, please confirm

4) citizenship, not australian evidence of 
- Again do I need to upload my Indian passport ?

5) financial capacity - personal evidence of 
- I have uploaded the bank statement under work evidence. So should I again upload the latest bank statement here as well ?

6) employment - current evidence of 
employment history , evidence of
- Have uploaded under work experience . What are these for ?

7) suitability for nominated positions, evidence of
- I have provided ACS skill assesment under another section. Is this referring to the same again ?

8) family composition - evidence of?
- Is this mandatory ? I am the lone applicant . What document is expected here

9) Identity, evidence of
- Is this again pass port or anything else. I have uploaded PAN no under National identity document . Here again need to provide wither PAN or passport ?

Thanks,


----------



## jr16

prseeker said:


> Guys no grants today ?


Was just thinking that. Haven't heard of any CO allocations either, aside from one I think.


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> I hope they really don't ask any other document from me.
> 
> I am really not sure if I have ever come across a case that CO contacted more than once to ask for different documents each time, from the same person. Do you know any such case?
> 
> CO usually lists all the required docs in single mail..


Is that so? you mean to say there is exactly one communication from the CO where he asks for any documents? That's good..it does mean that they have sort of a 'check-box' approach and ask for the items which haven't been 'checked'!!


----------



## eyyunni1985

prseeker said:


> Guys no grants today ?


Hello All,

Received Grant on 23rdMay2014...Thank YOU all for your inputs..

Havent decided when to fly as of now.

PRSEEKER, I will pray that you will get Direct Grant before end of this month.

Thank you all once again................:bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> Is that so? you mean to say there is exactly one communication from the CO where he asks for any documents? That's good..it does mean that they have sort of a 'check-box' approach and ask for the items which haven't been 'checked'!!


I hope so, even if I am unaware of an opposite case.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

eyyunni1985 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received Grant on 23rdMay2014...Thank YOU all for your inputs..
> 
> Havent decided when to fly as of now.
> 
> PRSEEKER, I will pray that you will get Direct Grant before end of this month.
> 
> Thank you all once again................:bump2::bump2::bump2:


Congrats buddy!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arunan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have uploaded some of the documents on the visa immi account. I came across few document types which seem to be duplicate of what I have already uploaded. Please help me as to whether I need to upload them again with different name for the below evidences?
> 
> 1) Invitation , evidence of invitation to apply document
> - Does this mean I have to upload the Invite email ?
> 
> 2) photograph
> - Again upload passport page which has the photo?
> 
> 3) character, evidence of ?? national or local/state?
> - This where the PCC page of passport be uploaded ?
> Do I need to select as a national evidence or state evidence ? I guess it should be National, please confirm
> 
> 4) citizenship, not australian evidence of
> - Again do I need to upload my Indian passport ?
> 
> 5) financial capacity - personal evidence of
> - I have uploaded the bank statement under work evidence. So should I again upload the latest bank statement here as well ?
> 
> 6) employment - current evidence of
> employment history , evidence of
> - Have uploaded under work experience . What are these for ?
> 
> 7) suitability for nominated positions, evidence of
> - I have provided ACS skill assesment under another section. Is this referring to the same again ?
> 
> 8) family composition - evidence of?
> - Is this mandatory ? I am the lone applicant . What document is expected here
> 
> 9) Identity, evidence of
> - Is this again pass port or anything else. I have uploaded PAN no under National identity document . Here again need to provide wither PAN or passport ?
> 
> Thanks,


Are you sure you have lodged visa for subclass 189?

I did not get any questuons for

Evidence of Invitation
Photograph
Evidence for suitability for nominated occupation
Evidence of Family Composition, etc.

Such questions are usually asked for Temporary Visas, or may be 190, I don't know.


----------



## arunan

*Removing , editing attachments*

Is there a way to modify , delete the attachment and upload a new one ? By mistake the drop down I have chosen for one of the documents is wrong. 
I have selected "Resume" instead of "payslip" from drop down but attached the payslips. What should I do for this ? Please help

Thanks,


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Guys

Have the upload categories changed for subclass 189 on immiaccount?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arunan said:


> Is there a way to modify , delete the attachment and upload a new one ? By mistake the drop down I have chosen for one of the documents is wrong.
> I have selected "Resume" instead of "payslip" from drop down but attached the payslips. What should I do for this ? Please help
> 
> Thanks,




No what has been uploaded can not be amended or deleted after.

But your upload categories are really puzzling me.


----------



## arunan

MaxTheWolf said:


> Are you sure you have lodged visa for subclass 189?
> 
> I did not get any questuons for
> 
> Evidence of Invitation
> Photograph
> Evidence for suitability for nominated occupation
> Evidence of Family Composition, etc.
> 
> Such questions are usually asked for Temporary Visas, or may be 190, I don't know.


Yes I have applied for 189. Initially on my page there was no option of document list to be uploaded and when I choose attach document on the right hand top corner , it displayed a big list of documents. Today when I login I see that there are only minimum document list which does not mention any of the above.Few of already uploaded documents are shown as received but the applicaiton status on main page shows as In-progress is this the right status ?


----------



## arunan

MaxTheWolf said:


> No what has been uploaded can not be amended or deleted after.
> 
> But your upload categories are really puzzling me.


So should I wait for the CO in this case ? What will be the implication of this mistake ?


----------



## shenlishidao

Hi, a quick question. 

My wife took a health exam 5 months ago (X-RAY and Medical exam), but she didn't take the blood test. Now we've got the invitation, does she need to take a full exam or blood test only? Anyone has the same issue before?

Thanks


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> Are you sure you have lodged visa for subclass 189?
> 
> I did not get any questuons for
> 
> Evidence of Invitation
> Photograph
> Evidence for suitability for nominated occupation
> Evidence of Family Composition, etc.
> 
> Such questions are usually asked for Temporary Visas, or may be 190, I don't know.


or probably family sponsored visa.


----------



## arunan

MaxTheWolf said:


> or probably family sponsored visa.


Oh ok... Thanks!!
For now I will ignore these , probably the top right hand corner lists documents for all visa categories and I was confused .


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arunan said:


> Yes I have applied for 189. Initially on my page there was no option of document list to be uploaded and when I choose attach document on the right hand top corner , it displayed a big list of documents. Today when I login I see that there are only minimum document list which does not mention any of the above.Few of already uploaded documents are shown as received but the applicaiton status on main page shows as In-progress is this the right status ?


Please check under Application Type you should see 'Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)' otherwise, I am afraid, you may have lodged for incorrect visa type. I am sure the Evidences you have mentioned are not asked for Subclass 189.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arunan said:


> Oh ok... Thanks!!
> For now I will ignore these , probably the top right hand corner lists documents for all visa categories and I was confused .


no don't ignore. Have you paid visa fees already? If not then fine. Otherwise I'll tell you the correct way of lodging visa subclass 189.


----------



## arunan

When filling health form I came across below:
-Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?

I had a appendicitis operation 15 years ago. Hope this will need not be mentioned on the Health form as it refers to only major operations . 
Senior expats please confirm.


----------



## arunan

MaxTheWolf said:


> no don't ignore. Have you paid visa fees already? If not then fine. Otherwise I'll tell you the correct way of lodging visa subclass 189.


I have already paid the fees for subclass 189 and see the application type as"

Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)

When I open my application it shows as :
Application submitted	24 May 2014	
Application fee paid	24 May 2014	View receipt

But in the main page it shows up as "In-progress". Not sure why.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arunan said:


> I have already paid the fees for subclass 189 and see the application type as"
> 
> Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)
> 
> When I open my application it shows as :
> Application submitted	24 May 2014
> Application fee paid	24 May 2014	View receipt
> 
> But in the main page it shows up as "In-progress". Not sure why.


ok. and on the receipt/invoice 'Skilled Independent' should be mentioned.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arunan said:


> I have already paid the fees for subclass 189 and see the application type as"
> 
> Points Based Skilled Migration Visa (189, 190, 489)
> 
> When I open my application it shows as :
> Application submitted	24 May 2014
> Application fee paid	24 May 2014	View receipt
> 
> But in the main page it shows up as "In-progress". Not sure why.


yes 'In Progress' is fine.


----------



## Optimus Prime

Hi guys, I lodged my Visa on May 21 and my agent stuffed up in my Wife's DOB which is incorrect on Visa Application Summary and also on Wife's Medical Referral letter - 

So I have sent Form 1023 for correction of date

My question is that when this date is corrected will the Medical Referral letter will also have a correct date of birth? and will I have to generate the Medical Referral letter again?


----------



## smmuneeb

Hi,

Is there someone who lodged his/her complete visa NSW 190 (including Medical and PCC) in the month of Feb/Mar?

Its already mentioned in there website that the process will take 3 months for 189/190. But I received a delayed email in response to my query for status.


----------



## prseeker

eyyunni1985 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received Grant on 23rdMay2014...Thank YOU all for your inputs..
> 
> Havent decided when to fly as of now.
> 
> PRSEEKER, I will pray that you will get Direct Grant before end of this month.
> 
> Thank you all once again................:bump2::bump2::bump2:


Wow , CONGRATULATIONS !! Great news . Thanks for your good wishes .
Best of luck for your future plans .

Regards 
PD


----------



## Karen0510

*Hey*

First a big congratulations..... all the very best.....


secondly did u receive a mail and after CO assigned to you how long did u wait to get the visa grant ????


if you could even mention which subclass and which trade????

all the very best and have a blessed day 





eyyunni1985 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Received Grant on 23rdMay2014...Thank YOU all for your inputs..
> 
> Havent decided when to fly as of now.
> 
> PRSEEKER, I will pray that you will get Direct Grant before end of this month.
> 
> Thank you all once again................:bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## eyyunni1985

Karen0510 said:


> First a big congratulations..... all the very best.....
> 
> 
> secondly did u receive a mail and after CO assigned to you how long did u wait to get the visa grant ????
> 
> 
> if you could even mention which subclass and which trade????
> 
> all the very best and have a blessed day


Thanks for your wishes..

Got email from my agent and my timelines speaks about it..All in all it took me 7 months to complete the process.

Subclass is 261311 and SAP consultant is my trade.

Please let me know if there are questions.....


----------



## arunan

MaxTheWolf said:


> ok. and on the receipt/invoice 'Skilled Independent' should be mentioned.


SI189 Skilled Independent VAC1 is mentioned in the receipt.

Now for the wrong drop down option choosing of "resume" instead of "payslip" what do I need to do. Please help. I have attached the payslips but chose a irrelevant drop down.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arunan said:


> SI189 Skilled Independent VAC1 is mentioned in the receipt.
> 
> Now for the wrong drop down option choosing of "resume" instead of "payslip" what do I need to do. Please help. I have attached the payslips but chose a irrelevant drop down.


OK Great!

Don't worry that is not a big deal, just unintentional human error. If you are not short of 60 file slots you can reupload to the correct category. There is nothing that can be done for the wrong upload.


----------



## zameer.ise

arunan said:


> When filling health form I came across below:
> -Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?
> 
> I had a appendicitis operation 15 years ago. Hope this will need not be mentioned on the Health form as it refers to only major operations .
> Senior expats please confirm.


Hi ,

It wont be an issue and you don't need to mention in the health checkup form (That's what doctor told me during my health checkup). Question in health application asking you about "*Treatment for extended period*". You might have stayed 3 to 5 days during your operation and it does't fall in this category.

I was also in same situation and got my medicals done last week and I got to know from staff no issues in my report.

So just relax and give your medical test


----------



## arunan

MaxTheWolf said:


> OK Great!
> 
> Don't worry that is not a big deal, just unintentional human error. If you are not short of 60 file slots you can reupload to the correct category. There is nothing that can be done for the wrong upload.


Thanks for the suggestion . I will re-upload with right category.


----------



## australiaprvisa

Hello All,

How much time it will takes to grant the visa after uploading all requesting all documents by CO?

Thanks.


----------



## Karen0510

wow nice you did pray hard  

God Bless may ur future in a new place be bright  


and btw i asked which sub class 189 or 190 ????

well any way all the best pls do pray for us  been a month and no reply from our CO .... so :fingerscrossed: May all who are waiting receive a positive ans soon  



eyyunni1985 said:


> Thanks for your wishes..
> 
> Got email from my agent and my timelines speaks about it..All in all it took me 7 months to complete the process.
> 
> Subclass is 261311 and SAP consultant is my trade.
> 
> Please let me know if there are questions.....


----------



## arunan

zameer.ise said:


> Hi ,
> 
> It wont be an issue and you don't need to mention in the health checkup form (That's what doctor told me during my health checkup). Question in health application asking you about "*Treatment for extended period*". You might have stayed 3 to 5 days during your operation and it does't fall in this category.
> 
> I was also in same situation and got my medicals done last week and I got to know from staff no issues in my report.
> 
> So just relax and give your medical test


Thanks for clarifying. 
It would be of great help if you can tell me where you got your medicals done . What are the charges ?
I have to fill the question set and submit it on immi account and then carry a printout of the same along with the visa payment receipt . Is there anything else I would need to take for Medicals?
Will they do both before food and after food blood tests and need to go in empty stomach for the medicals ?
Please share your experience.


----------



## Karen0510

hahahah jus noticed u are sub class 189   

sorry for troubling you with questions  



eyyunni1985 said:


> Thanks for your wishes..
> 
> Got email from my agent and my timelines speaks about it..All in all it took me 7 months to complete the process.
> 
> Subclass is 261311 and SAP consultant is my trade.
> 
> Please let me know if there are questions.....


----------



## roze

Hey Guys

I just did my Medical .. My Medical is before CO allocation.
When I opened the Immi account I saw the statement which is written below

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


What Does it mean?
is this a thing to worry or not?

Help


----------



## laddi

ashish1137 said:


> already replied in acs processing thread.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Ashish


----------



## laddi

MaxTheWolf said:


> One year from the date of PCC or medical, whichever is earlier.
> 
> PCC is usually valid only for six months from the date of issue.


Thanks MaxTheWolf.
So that means I have to get a new pcc.. Right ?


----------



## lv1982

Hey Guys,

I'm sure this has been answered somewhere and I will have to go back through each and every page and I'll get the answer, But i was hoping some one could answer it again 

I was looking at the Form 80, there seems to be no other option but printing out all 17 pages and filling them in.

After that is done though, is there any other way to submit it, than uploading all 17 pages. 
What have most of you'll done. Scanned all 17 pages and merged them into a single pdf?
And this obviously doesn't need to be notarized, I'm guessing.

Thank You


----------



## zameer.ise

*Medical Checkup Docs*



arunan said:


> Thanks for clarifying.
> It would be of great help if you can tell me where you got your medicals done . What are the charges ?
> I have to fill the question set and submit it on immi account and then carry a printout of the same along with the visa payment receipt . Is there anything else I would need to take for Medicals?
> Will they do both before food and after food blood tests and need to go in empty stomach for the medicals ?
> Please share your experience.


Here are details you are looking:

1. I went to Fortis Hospital - Bangalore (Bannergatta Road)
2. They will charge 3500 INR for medical test + 100 INR for registeration
3. Book an appointment and go. I heard there are three slots available (Morning 08:00 Am 10:00 AM and 12:00 PM). I prefer 08:00 slot as less people will be there and less time it takes for overall check up
4. I went on Tuesday, not many people and entire process over by 10:00 (Including my wife's health checkup)
5. No need to go by empty stomach. You can have your breakfast and go
6. Documents to carry:

1. TRN no (You will get after paying Visa fee. Refer you visa receipt/invoice)
2. HAP ID (You can generate after making visa payment under *Organize health checkup section*)
3. 2 Photos with white background
4. Original Passport and Passport copy (last and Front page)
5. Form 26 
6. Form 160 (They asked to carry but not used on test day. Better to carry)

Hope this will be useful


----------



## prseeker

roze said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I just did my Medical .. My Medical is before CO allocation.
> When I opened the Immi account I saw the statement which is written below
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> 
> What Does it mean?
> is this a thing to worry or not?
> 
> Help


I guess your meds are referred to MOC .


----------



## roze

prseeker said:


> I guess your meds are referred to MOC .


Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## prseeker

roze said:


> Thanks for your quick response.


Try checking now , after replying to your query I logged in my immiaccount to check something and got shocked seeing the same message as yours .

After 6 cigarettes and 2 cans of Redbull I logged in again and its back to normal now . 
Please check and report .


----------



## rockyrambo

*189 doesn't appear*

hi,

i have created my immi account and have also filled in the my health declarations form to get a HAP id and consequently book an appointment with the center, however, i am quite surprised as the portal doesn't mention the visa 189 anywhere..
i am attaching a screen shot here..could some advise on this urgently what's the issue..


----------



## molaboy

guys need help

1) I drafted my visa applications and got disappointed that I need to enter all the skills and experience, can I just put there please refer to my cert of employment and skills assessment?

2) I also cant leave the end date for my current employment as blank.


----------



## as1984

roze said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I just did my Medical .. My Medical is before CO allocation.
> When I opened the Immi account I saw the statement which is written below
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> 
> What Does it mean?
> is this a thing to worry or not?
> 
> Help


I am assuming that you have filled in 'My Health declarations' and generated a HAP id yourself....I did the same and completed my medicals before lodging my visa...In my immi account also I see the same status as above since the day I lodged my visa...

However if I click on 'My Health declarations' application and go to 'Organize your health examinations' it displays the medical referral letter which states the following :

Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed. If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIBP once a Medical Officer has considered
your case.

Do you also see a similar referral letter ? It will also say ' Completed' against various tests that you must have undergone...


----------



## tyjupi

roze said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I just did my Medical .. My Medical is before CO allocation.
> When I opened the Immi account I saw the statement which is written below
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> What Does it mean?
> is this a thing to worry or not?
> 
> Help


I am seeing the same thing like yours now. Not sure what does that mean!!


----------



## bond_bhai

prseeker said:


> Try checking now , after replying to your query I logged in my immiaccount to check something and got shocked seeing the same message as yours .
> 
> After 6 cigarettes and 2 cans of Redbull I logged in again and its back to normal now .
> Please check and report .


I am getting the same message as well. The only difference is, i haven't even booked an appointment for my medicals. They probably have already decided that i am screwed before even looking at my report.


----------



## tyjupi

Does it mean the CO is working on the case?


----------



## rockyrambo

rockyrambo said:


> hi,
> 
> i have created my immi account and have also filled in the my health declarations form to get a HAP id and consequently book an appointment with the center, however, i am quite surprised as the portal doesn't mention the visa 189 anywhere..
> i am attaching a screen shot here..could some advise on this urgently what's the issue..


please advise urgently!!!


----------



## rsasam

Hi I am also seeing the same thing, what does this mean???? Its only appearing for me and not in my wife's application.

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

221214 - Internal Auditor | Subclass 189 | SA by Vetassess - Mar'14 | IELTS 7 - Apr'14 | EOI : 65 points 23 Apr'14 | Invitation: 28 Apr'14 | Visa Lodged: 05 May'14 | Docs upload: 17 May'14 | PCC: 01 May'14 | Medical Exam: 11 May'14 | CO contact: Waiting | Grant: Waiting |


----------



## prseeker

Damn , It's again showing the same message 

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

What happening ?

Can anybody else check and report ?


----------



## bond_bhai

It probably means something is wrong with the e-meds site. Would be wise to login later and check back. How else can you explain the same status in my app without the meds ever being done.


----------



## tyjupi

prseeker said:


> Damn , It's again showing the same message
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.
> 
> What happening ?
> 
> Can anybody else check and report ?


I have decided to logout and go to sleep. If anything needed the CO will contact us later.


----------



## Guest

Hi,

My medicals was uploaded by hospital on 15th may and till today afternoon it was displaying "no health examinations required for this applicant etc etc" for me and my wife.

But just now when i logged to my immiaccount, it started to display the below message
_"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."_

What does this mean... I have not been assigned any CO yet and no agent involved.


----------



## prseeker

Guys , can somebody login into their ImmiAccount and confirm the status here .


----------



## tyjupi

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My medicals was uploaded by hospital on 15th may and till today afternoon it was displaying "no health examinations required for this applicant etc etc" for me and my wife.
> 
> But just now when i logged to my immiaccount, it started to display the below message
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> What does this mean... I have not been assigned any CO yet and no agent involved.


It will show then hide for sometimes. I think the system is updating or smth.


----------



## Guest

tyjupi said:


> I have decided to logout and go to sleep. If anything needed the CO will contact us later.


Ha ha ha... So we are all in the same boat.....


----------



## Guest

tyjupi said:


> It will show then hide for sometimes. I think the system is updating or smth.


Surprise surprise, it disappeared back to normal. Now you can have a sound sleep.


----------



## tyjupi

cb2406 said:


> Surprise surprise, it disappeared back to normal. Now you can have a sound sleep.


They try to test our heart. Weak ones have heart attack already.


----------



## prseeker

Mine still shows 

The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> Mine still shows
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


Guys take it easy, same thing happened with me last week and after a few hours it came back to its original form..


----------



## Alnaibii

asimak77 said:


> Hi Waqar,
> 
> I remember seeing you on this forum since my start of process. as my time line suggests, I am waiting for my visa grant since almost 3 months now. I see people getting grants on the forum but haven't seen any one from 262113 code getting grant.
> 
> People with much later EOI /invites / medicals have got the grants. have you noticed any such thing ? My CO says your application is complete, docs received, medical done and recieved but since limited number of places left for this year, so you might have to wait longer or wait till next year to get visa .... isn't this strange that application is complete but they are not finalizing it !!!
> 
> Any thoughts on this ?
> 
> -Ahmed


Hi Ahmed,

If your CO says your file is "decision ready", that means on 1'st of July, when the new numbers kick in, you'll get your visa.

BTW, when did you first heard from your CO? Your signature is not updated.

Cheers


----------



## warlock233

Mine also shows this:

_"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."_

Interesting enough, on the same application, my spouse's shows this:

_No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection._

We both completed our medicals last week (on Tuesday). No signal of CO being allocated so far.


----------



## mainak

rockyrambo said:


> please advise urgently!!!


Your application is 'incomplete'!
Please pay and submit that and move the status to 'in progress'... then check for the remaining


----------



## as1984

prseeker said:


> Mine still shows
> 
> The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.


Its some kinda game....the number of logins is directly propotional to the changes in the message on Immi site....keep logging in and we will keep giving you different messages and making you go bonkers 

I surrender..no more logins till I get Mr CO....


----------



## warlock233

warlock233 said:


> Mine also shows this:
> 
> _"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."_
> 
> Interesting enough, on the same application, my spouse's shows this:
> 
> _No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection._
> 
> We both completed our medicals last week (on Tuesday). No signal of CO being allocated so far.


Believe it or not, but the messages swapped between my application and my wife's. Now mine shows not required and hers shows not determined.
Sure enough something is going on with the Immi system today :faint2:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> Guys , can somebody login into their ImmiAccount and confirm the status here .


same here. wrong message on immiaccount.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> hi,
> 
> i have created my immi account and have also filled in the my health declarations form to get a HAP id and consequently book an appointment with the center, however, i am quite surprised as the portal doesn't mention the visa 189 anywhere..
> i am attaching a screen shot here..could some advise on this urgently what's the issue..


hi there

first create an immiaccount and log out from it.
Then log into good old skillselect. go to your EOI homepage, click 'submit application' or something like that, provide your immiaccount username and password and there you are.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mainak said:


> Your application is 'incomplete'!
> Please pay and submit that and move the status to 'in progress'... then check for the remaining


hi buddy

his first and foremost issue is that he can not see subclas 189 or 190 in the option of visa category.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

bond_bhai said:


> I am getting the same message as well. The only difference is, i haven't even booked an appointment for my medicals. They probably have already decided that i am screwed before even looking at my report.




buddy the website is screwed, not you


----------



## zameer.ise

as1984 said:


> Its some kinda game....the number of logins is directly propotional to the changes in the message on Immi site....keep logging in and we will keep giving you different messages and making you go bonkers
> 
> I surrender..no more logins till I get Mr CO....


Even more interesting, Now it's not allowing to login


----------



## as1984

zameer.ise said:


> Even more interesting, Now it's not allowing to login


Lol !!! These guys are having fun with us


----------



## prseeker

It looks like couple of guys are sitting and boozing away to glory and for the kick 1 of them tweaked with emedical thing and all of them had some fun by reading this thread , and now the other 1 from the group came up with the idea to tweak with login thing ... o that the fun continues


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi all

Did any one who got 190 grant in last year have been there and came back recently. If yes couldyou please share your experience if no issues.


----------



## tyjupi

Good morning!

Everything looks normal this morning. Hope my CO will come back with the grant soon .

Good luck to all of you too


----------



## molaboy

guys need help

1) I drafted my visa applications and got disappointed that I need to enter all the skills and experience, can I just put there please refer to my cert of employment and skills assessment?

2) I also cant leave the end date for my current employment as blank.


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi buddy
> 
> his first and foremost issue is that he can not see subclas 189 or 190 in the option of visa category.


@max and @mainak :

This what I did :
1. Created an immi account and got the HAP id through my health declarations. The login for this is through a separate link with immi account userid and password
2. Clicked on 'apply' button after logging in to my EOI invite page. This moves me forward page by page through the 17 page form

In step 1, the visa options are the old ones - 175, etc. (not the 189 and 190)
In step 2, i think it is taking 189 as my visa option by default, since i already received an EOI for 189

Now, what I want to know is that, when i keep clicking further and fill the form and submit the fee:
1. how will this affect my HAP ID? Will I get a new id? or I can still use the old one and get my medical done?
2. how will i link the immi account which I created for the my health declarations to my EOI invite?

All this is happening because creation of immi account is independent of EOI invite page.. Please advise!


----------



## ALIPA

molaboy said:


> guys need help
> 
> 1) I drafted my visa applications and got disappointed that I need to enter all the skills and experience, can I just put there please refer to my cert of employment and skills assessment?
> 
> 2) I also cant leave the end date for my current employment as blank.


1. Don't screw yourself. You need to enter details.
2. End date can be the date you are filling it


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> @max and @mainak :
> 
> This what I did :
> 1. Created an immi account and got the HAP id through my health declarations. The login for this is through a separate link with immi account userid and password
> 2. Clicked on 'apply' button after logging in to my EOI invite page. This moves me forward page by page through the 17 page form
> 
> In step 1, the visa options are the old ones - 175, etc. (not the 189 and 190)
> In step 2, i think it is taking 189 as my visa option by default, since i already received an EOI for 189
> 
> Now, what I want to know is that, when i keep clicking further and fill the form and submit the fee:
> 1. how will this affect my HAP ID? Will I get a new id? or I can still use the old one and get my medical done?
> 2. how will i link the immi account which I created for the my health declarations to my EOI invite?
> 
> All this is happening because creation of immi account is independent of EOI invite page.. Please advise!


Hi rocky

2 questions:

a) have you paid your visa fees? I believe 'no', but still want to confirm.
b) have you been through medical exam already? whether you have already created an HAP id or not does not matter.

If 'no' to both the questions then delete both the applications in your immiaccount, log off from it and go back to skillseect and submit again. If this does not help then create another immiaccount with a different email and then follow the skillselect steps again.

From your screenshot it is clearly evident that you are not on the right visa type.
A word of advice, when you link a screenshot on the forum hide your rwference number, transactuon number, etc. You can easily do it using paint brush.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi rocky
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> a) have you paid your visa fees? I believe 'no', but still want to confirm.
> b) have you been through medical exam already? whether you have already created an HAP id or not does not matter.
> 
> If 'no' to both the questions then delete both the applications in your immiaccount, log off from it and go back to skillseect and submit again. If this does not help then create another immiaccount with a different email and then follow the skillselect steps again.


Also, when you fill in the 17 pages for subclass 189 in your immiaccount it will ask whether you have undergone medical examination for some Australian visa... select 'no' there. when you lodge this application/visa it will help you to create a new HAP id using 'My Health Declaration' for this subclass.

Type of Medical examination required may vary by visa type.


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi rocky
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> a) have you paid your visa fees? I believe 'no', but still want to confirm.
> b) have you been through medical exam already? whether you have already created an HAP id or not does not matter.
> 
> If 'no' to both the questions then delete both the applications in your immiaccount, log off from it and go back to skillseect and submit again. If this does not help then create another immiaccount with a different email and then follow the skillselect steps again.
> 
> From your screenshot it is clearly evident that you are not on the right visa type.
> A word of advice, when you link a screenshot on the forum hide your rwference number, transactuon number, etc. You can easily do it using paint brush.


a) not paid the visa fee
b) not undergone the medical exam..

I have an appointment on 7th June and will pay the fee only after that.. as in on the 7th june itself after the medical is over.. the HAP id didn't ask me what visa type I am applying for..or it did..I really don't remember it.. the immi account gives an exhaustive list of visa types and 189 and 190 aren't a part of it..rather it refers to General skilled visa as 175 or something.. the old nominclature.. 

hence, can i not get the medical done through this HAP id as I don't want another appointment now? Later, I come back and fill the 17 page form and then submit and pay the fee and then link my immi account to it? What happens when i submit the 17page with the fee? when does the system ask me to create an immi account?


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> Also, when you fill in the 17 pages for subclass 189 in your immiaccount it will ask whether you have undergone medical examination for some Australian visa... select 'no' there. when you lodge this application/visa it will help you to create a new HAP id using 'My Health Declaration' for this subclass.
> 
> Type of Medical examination required may vary by visa type.


yes, it is asking that.. so can i not select a 'yes' there then? Also, should I call the medical center and ask them that whether my HAP id refers to 189 visa or not? that should confirm things? wont it?

Actually, everyone advised to use my health declarations to get the meds done before filling the 17 page form and paying the fee.. now, my health declarations demanded that an immi account be created.. when i created an immi account there was a separate link for My health declarations , seaparate from the links to which visa type I want to apply... then it asked me all the medical related questions, generated the id and gave me the referral letters at the end of it.. my medical center also was aware of my details once they got the HAP id..


----------



## molaboy

hi,

should i attached only the basic documents below and wait for the CO if he wants some more (tax, payslips, bank account)? 

1. PCC
2. Heath cert (by the clinic)
3. passports, birth certs, marriage certs, diplomas, transcripts
4. acs
5. ielts
6. current employment certificate


----------



## rockyrambo

rockyrambo said:


> yes, it is asking that.. so can i not select a 'yes' there then? Also, should I call the medical center and ask them that whether my HAP id refers to 189 visa or not? that should confirm things? wont it?
> 
> Actually, everyone advised to use my health declarations to get the meds done before filling the 17 page form and paying the fee.. now, my health declarations demanded that an immi account be created.. when i created an immi account there was a separate link for My health declarations , seaparate from the links to which visa type I want to apply... then it asked me all the medical related questions, generated the id and gave me the referral letters at the end of it.. my medical center also was aware of my details once they got the HAP id..


My HAP id refers to the subclass 189 ..that the medical center confirmed me.. now, when i apply after paying the fee, how do I use this HAP id to link my medical and /or how do i use the immi account to be linked?


----------



## cloudram

*Medicals while waiting for the passport (Re-issue)*

Hi,

Can I go ahead and complete the medicals while I am waiting for my passport. Currently I am waiting for my passport to be re-issued. I have applied and last friday only Police verification completed for the same.

I am yet to submit my 189 visa applications, I have just completed filling in the 17 page application and its ready to submit.


Thanks
Cloudram


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> yes, it is asking that.. so can i not select a 'yes' there then? Also, should I call the medical center and ask them that whether my HAP id refers to 189 visa or not? that should confirm things? wont it?
> 
> Actually, everyone advised to use my health declarations to get the meds done before filling the 17 page form and paying the fee.. now, my health declarations demanded that an immi account be created.. when i created an immi account there was a separate link for My health declarations , seaparate from the links to which visa type I want to apply... then it asked me all the medical related questions, generated the id and gave me the referral letters at the end of it.. my medical center also was aware of my details once they got the HAP id..


oh. then don't delete HAP id option. just delete the visa appkication ( first one in your screenshot) and export it from your EOI homepage again.

I think you can provide a new HAP id to the clinic, if such a situation arises, that should not be a probkem. You can check this with the clinic. My clinic did not require my HAP id until the day I appeared for the examination at the clinic.


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> oh. then don't delete HAP id option. just delete the visa appkication ( first one in your screenshot) and export it from your EOI homepage again.
> 
> I think you can provide a new HAP id to the clinic, if such a situation arises, that should not be a probkem. You can check this with the clinic. My clinic did not require my HAP id until the day I appeared for the examination at the clinic.


no no..i am not deleting the HAP id option.. and for the visa application, of course it is incorrect..ill delete it.. but will that solve the problem? as in 
a) do i need to specify my HAP Id while filling the 17 page form?
b) after i pay the fee, do i need to create a new immi account?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> My HAP id refers to the subclass 189 ..that the medical center confirmed me.. now, when i apply after paying the fee, how do I use this HAP id to link my medical and /or how do i use the immi account to be linked?


ok perfect.

but how you can link this HAP id with your visa application that I cannot tell. May be you'll have to delete the wrong visa type that you have created (above your health exam link in your screenshot) and then export the cirrect visa type from skillselect/EOI to this immiaccount, then you can link it later. 

If still after exporting from skillselect you still cannot see 189 then clearly you should

Create a new immiaccount with new email
login to skillselectand export your profile to new immiaccount
Subclass 189 wikl automaticaly be seected 

fill details abd save. do not lodge as you want to do your meducal first.

tgen go ti emedical and do the process for getting medical done befire visa lodgement again.

Just my thought. Please confirm with others.

Sorryfor lots of typo.  I am on phone and a little busy with sonething else.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> no no..i am not deleting the HAP id option.. and for the visa application, of course it is incorrect..ill delete it.. but will that solve the problem? as in
> a) do i need to specify my HAP Id while filling the 17 page form?
> b) after i pay the fee, do i need to create a new immi account?


a) No
b) No. your applucation will be saved in the same immiaccount through wcich you paythe fees


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> ok perfect.
> 
> but how you can link this HAP id with your visa application that I cannot tell. May be you'll have to delete the wrong visa type that you have created (above your health exam link in your screenshot) and then export the cirrect visa type from skillselect/EOI to this immiaccount, then you can link it later.
> 
> If still after exporting from skillselect you still cannot see 189 then clearly you should
> 
> Create a new immiaccount with new email
> login to skillselectand export your profile to new immiaccount
> Subclass 189 wikl automaticaly be seected
> 
> fill details abd save. do not lodge as you want to do your meducal first.
> 
> tgen go ti emedical and do the process for getting medical done befire visa lodgement again.
> 
> Just my thought. Please confirm with others.
> 
> Sorryfor lots of typo.  I am on phone and a little busy with sonething else.


ok, so this means, i must create an immi account before i pay the fee. which is to say that i keep on filling the 17 page form and at the end of it, what will happen is that the system will ask me to create an immi account or use the already created immi account to pay the fee. right?

1. I don't pay the fee until I am done with the medical. Can i pay it the same day i get done with the medical? or should i wait for them to upload the results?
2. can i try exporting the skill select EOI to my immi account before i fill the entire 17 page form and/ or pay the fee?
3. if 2) doesn't work then i think ill have to create a new immi account at the time of paying the fee which will take 189 as my visa type, however, i will be in trouble with my HAP id results. I think, the moment ill forego or delete or replace the old immi account, my HAP id information will be lost.. 
let me try this.. thanks for your inputs..


----------



## Venky

Hello Everyone.... A quick question on the age limit... A friend of mine is going to turn 40 this Oct... Do we need to calculate the points at time of submitting EOI or is it at the time of applying for visa.. Please help.. Hope am clear with my question??


----------



## Vasu G

Venky said:


> Hello Everyone.... A quick question on the age limit... A friend of mine is going to turn 40 this Oct... Do we need to calculate the points at time of submitting EOI or is it at the time of applying for visa.. Please help.. Hope am clear with my question??


You need to calculate till your date of invitation.


----------



## Venky

Vasu G said:


> You need to calculate till your date of invitation.


Thank-you for the reply will pass on....


----------



## rattler

Someone was asking here yesterday on how to send large no. of files. Do not send them in a zip file as it will be outrightly ignored. I just received a notification from the CO asking to send individual pdf files or upload them to the application.

So avoid sending zip files, as apparently their virus scanner is unable to scan them.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> ok, so this means, i must create an immi account before i pay the fee. which is to say that i keep on filling the 17 page form and at the end of it, what will happen is that the system will ask me to create an immi account or use the already created immi account to pay the fee. right?
> 
> 1. I don't pay the fee until I am done with the medical. Can i pay it the same day i get done with the medical? or should i wait for them to upload the results?
> 2. can i try exporting the skill select EOI to my immi account before i fill the entire 17 page form and/ or pay the fee?
> 3. if 2) doesn't work then i think ill have to create a new immi account at the time of paying the fee which will take 189 as my visa type, however, i will be in trouble with my HAP id results. I think, the moment ill forego or delete or replace the old immi account, my HAP id information will be lost..
> let me try this.. thanks for your inputs..


I really can't say how the whole process works when you get your medicals done before lodging visa. but the norml way is:

create immiaccount and logout
login to skillseect/EOIhomepage
Submit application which will ask you to log into immiaccount
privide immiaccount details created in step 1
after logging in you'll automatically see visa tyoe 189 or 190. fill in 17 pages
save and (or don't) submit the 17 pages
pay fees
click my declaration and submit which will create HAP id.
Get medicals done and clinic will uploadyour results usingthis HAPid
This HAP id is automatically linked to applicationas it was created inside the applicationlink.


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> I really can't say how the whole process works when you get your medicals done before lodging visa. but the norml way is:
> 
> create immiaccount and logout
> login to skillseect/EOIhomepage
> Submit application which will ask you to log into immiaccount
> privide immiaccount details created in step 1
> after logging in you'll automatically see visa tyoe 189 or 190. fill in 17 pages
> save and (or don't) submit the 17 pages
> pay fees
> click my declaration and submit which will create HAP id.
> Get medicals done and clinic will uploadyour results usingthis HAPid
> This HAP id is automatically linked to applicationas it was created inside the applicationlink.


for step 3, when i login to skillselect EOI, i only see an apply visa button.. which then being clicked asks a question..do you want to apply and mentions the cut off date by which i can apply..once i say yes, it transports me to the 17 page form questions.. let me do it again to see whether i am missing anything..


----------



## Bhasker

Hello Every1,

2 questions:

1) I clicked on 'apply visa' in my EOI account and reached a screen where it showed some error mssg regarding sth called 'VEVO' saying "Unfortunately, VEVO for Organisations is currently unavailable."
There was an option to create 'immi account' so I did. TRN number was generated. I didn't fill any info and logged out. Now when I click on apply visa in EOI. It asks me to login here at immi account. Have I done everything right so far? (Pls excuse if this comes off as a silly question, m being ultra careful as I don't want to screw up my application)

2) M on the third screen where it asks for national ID document. I am from India. I do have a valid passport and pan no. wud that count? or do I need to get an adhaar card?

Please reply. eagerly waiting


----------



## ToAustralia2013

rockyrambo said:


> for step 3, when i login to skillselect EOI, i only see an apply visa button.. which then being clicked asks a question..do you want to apply and mentions the cut off date by which i can apply..once i say yes, it transports me to the 17 page form questions.. let me do it again to see whether i am missing anything..


Yes, that is how its supposed to work. The moment you click and login - your Immiaccount is created. It will give ypu an option to pay only at the end of all 17 pages.
However, if you want to pay at a later point in time, you can save your application without paying.
I had done this - this will not affect your immiaccount- it stands created but the Visa Applied will be only from the dateyo u choose to make the payment.

If you want to apply only after Medicals you can do so, I am assuming this is because you started the process of medicals before the Visa application

I see no problem with it, but make sure you apply before the invite expires


----------



## arunan

zameer.ise said:


> Here are details you are looking:
> 
> 1. I went to Fortis Hospital - Bangalore (Bannergatta Road)
> 2. They will charge 3500 INR for medical test + 100 INR for registeration
> 3. Book an appointment and go. I heard there are three slots available (Morning 08:00 Am 10:00 AM and 12:00 PM). I prefer 08:00 slot as less people will be there and less time it takes for overall check up
> 4. I went on Tuesday, not many people and entire process over by 10:00 (Including my wife's health checkup)
> 5. No need to go by empty stomach. You can have your breakfast and go
> 6. Documents to carry:
> 
> 1. TRN no (You will get after paying Visa fee. Refer you visa receipt/invoice)
> 2. HAP ID (You can generate after making visa payment under *Organize health checkup section*)
> 3. 2 Photos with white background
> 4. Original Passport and Passport copy (last and Front page)
> 5. Form 26
> 6. Form 160 (They asked to carry but not used on test day. Better to carry)
> 
> Hope this will be useful


Thank you very much !!


----------



## prseeker

No grants this week?


----------



## rockyrambo

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Yes, that is how its supposed to work. The moment you click and login - your Immiaccount is created. It will give ypu an option to pay only at the end of all 17 pages.
> However, if you want to pay at a later point in time, you can save your application without paying.
> I had done this - this will not affect your immiaccount- it stands created but the Visa Applied will be only from the dateyo u choose to make the payment.
> 
> If you want to apply only after Medicals you can do so, I am assuming this is because you started the process of medicals before the Visa application
> 
> I see no problem with it, but make sure you apply before the invite expires


@max and @toaustralia2013 - thanks guys.. guess there was a system glitch yesterday night..Now, i logged in again to skillselect after clicking on the apply visa, it asked me about my immi account details.. once, i logged in to the immi account , it took me to the 17 pages automatically.. i also clicked on the button "go to my account" and it transported me to a screen where there was a link for 189,190 visas.. so i guess, i can use this account for everything now.. since, i am getting the medicals done before submitting the visa, i believe they'll get uploaded and there will be no repeat HAP id's after paying the visa fee, right?

thanks for the prompt and detailed responses..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> No grants this week?


not yet bro.

They will do a batch run at the end ofthe week  

The real question you shoukd be asking at the moment is

Is everything alright with everyone's immiaccount and everyone's health as well? 

 

Well health declaration did get back on track today.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> not yet bro.
> 
> They will do a batch run at the end ofthe week
> 
> The real question you shoukd be asking at the moment is
> 
> Is everything alright with everyone's immiaccount and everyone's health as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Well health declaration did get back on track today.


and we will get our grants like we got our invites .


----------



## MilanPS

laddi said:


> Thanks MaxTheWolf.
> So that means I have to get a new pcc.. Right ?


Per my limited knowledge, PCC is valid for 12 months. However, you may want to cross-check with veterans here ..


----------



## sas119

Hello Max and Seniors,

From what I have seen and been told, whenever a CO makes first email communication to you, you have a period of 28 days to respond back to him\her. Is this 28 days just to respond to his\her email or 28 days to arrange and provide all pending documents he\she asked for ? In some cases, CO might get assigned immediately after visa fee payment however it might take one considerable amount of time to arrange for PCC..specially considering if PCC's have to be obtained from foreign countries as well. Like US PCC takes forever to arrive.

In such cases, do we have any grace period or extra time from the CO to provide the documents. Can we email him\her to explain the situation we are in. Hope they are considerate enough to understand situations case by case.

Can you share your thoughts on your experiences ?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

MaxTheWolf said:


> not yet bro.
> 
> They will do a batch run at the end ofthe week
> 
> The real question you shoukd be asking at the moment is
> 
> Is everything alright with everyone's immiaccount and everyone's health as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Well health declaration did get back on track today.


I am just so relieved to see that! Last night I see these barrage of messages o Medicals going upside down, and I have mine and my husband's scheduled today in another hour!!
Thankfully all seems well and the world seems a happy place again.  Hopefully the medicals will go through too fine...

We got rejected once not again I Pray ray:


----------



## ToAustralia2013

rockyrambo said:


> @max and @toaustralia2013 - thanks guys.. guess there was a system glitch yesterday night..Now, i logged in again to skillselect after clicking on the apply visa, it asked me about my immi account details.. once, i logged in to the immi account , it took me to the 17 pages automatically.. i also clicked on the button "go to my account" and it transported me to a screen where there was a link for 189,190 visas.. so i guess, i can use this account for everything now.. since, i am getting the medicals done before submitting the visa, i believe they'll get uploaded and there will be no repeat HAP id's after paying the visa fee, right?
> 
> thanks for the prompt and detailed responses..



Well, this will need to be answered by someone who has done so, do medicals before application I mean. But if I have understood correctly from previous forum posts, you would not behaving another HAP ID - I do not think the 'Organise Health Examinations' link would pop up for you. Not sure how exactly it works, but logically - no you wouldnt have to regenerate a HAP ID


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ToAustralia2013 said:


> I am just so relieved to see that! Last night I see these barrage of messages o Medicals going upside down, and I have mine and my husband's scheduled today in another hour!!
> Thankfully all seems well and the world seems a happy place again.  Hopefully the medicals will go through too fine...
> 
> We got rejected once not again I Pray ray:


You'll sail through this time. don't worry.

but whst was the reason of your rejection for your previous application?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sas119 said:


> Hello Max and Seniors,
> 
> From what I have seen and been told, whenever a CO makes first email communication to you, you have a period of 28 days to respond back to him\her. Is this 28 days just to respond to his\her email or 28 days to arrange and provide all pending documents he\she asked for ? In some cases, CO might get assigned immediately after visa fee payment however it might take one considerable amount of time to arrange for PCC..specially considering if PCC's have to be obtained from foreign countries as well. Like US PCC takes forever to arrive.
> 
> In such cases, do we have any grace period or extra time from the CO to provide the documents. Can we email him\her to explain the situation we are in. Hope they are considerate enough to understand situations case by case.
> 
> Can you share your thoughts on your experiences ?


Hi SAS119

Not an inch of doubt that you can ask for grace period from your CO. I remember specifically mentioned in CO's communication to me that if 28 days are not sufficient then more time can be requested, but you'll need to prove the genuinity of your problem. You'll hve to provide fee receipt, appointment letterwith passport office etc. to the CO and then ask for grace period.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

MaxTheWolf said:


> You'll sail through this time. don't worry.
> 
> but whst was the reason of your rejection for your previous application?


I should perhaps say it was ignorance cost us . Perhaps if we had spent more time on this forum it would not happened

Our rejection was a case which I realised happened to many - "ACS Assessment misunderstanding"

Claimed points for all the years they assessed, not realising it should be only for the years following the "After Month Year" clause. We had checked the forum and sites but I believe this was the time the assessment rules underwent a change from the previous years. 
Earlier there was no such clause and we had gone by that. 

Lost the application, fees (even tried reimbursement , followed up for months) and lost will power at one point. All this in the last one year 

Somehow the will to dream again has risen hence trusting in God completely .. despite all this..The Australian dream still lives 

Thank you for your wishes, we do believe we will have it as well


----------



## bond_bhai

sas119 said:


> Hello Max and Seniors,
> 
> From what I have seen and been told, whenever a CO makes first email communication to you, you have a period of 28 days to respond back to him\her. Is this 28 days just to respond to his\her email or 28 days to arrange and provide all pending documents he\she asked for ? In some cases, CO might get assigned immediately after visa fee payment however it might take one considerable amount of time to arrange for PCC..specially considering if PCC's have to be obtained from foreign countries as well. Like US PCC takes forever to arrive.
> 
> In such cases, do we have any grace period or extra time from the CO to provide the documents. Can we email him\her to explain the situation we are in. Hope they are considerate enough to understand situations case by case.
> 
> Can you share your thoughts on your experiences ?


They either ask for the documents or they would need a receipt or proof that you have applied for something like PCC or Meds. That should do, they will give additional time for you.


----------



## prseeker

sas119 said:


> Hello Max and Seniors,
> 
> From what I have seen and been told, whenever a CO makes first email communication to you, you have a period of 28 days to respond back to him\her. Is this 28 days just to respond to his\her email or 28 days to arrange and provide all pending documents he\she asked for ? In some cases, CO might get assigned immediately after visa fee payment however it might take one considerable amount of time to arrange for PCC..specially considering if PCC's have to be obtained from foreign countries as well. Like US PCC takes forever to arrive.
> 
> In such cases, do we have any grace period or extra time from the CO to provide the documents. Can we email him\her to explain the situation we are in. Hope they are considerate enough to understand situations case by case.
> 
> Can you share your thoughts on your experiences ?


You need to provide the documents within those 28 days . If you are not able to do so , politely inform them along with the reason of delay and they happily provide you some more time .

Please make sure you apply for US PCC right away . In my case FBI received my docs on 22nd Feb . I called them on 6th April and I was told that my PCC was dispatched on my Dubai address on 31st March . I waited and waited but never received it so I called them again and they agreed to resend it 1 more time . This time I gave US address of my Sister and it reached her in 2 working days .

If possible always give US address to receive the PCC , also make sure that you send atleast 3 set of fingerprints to make sure that they are not rejected .


----------



## sas119

Thanks Max and bond_bhai. Thats a great relief to hear.


----------



## prseeker

MaxTheWolf said:


> not yet bro.
> 
> They will do a batch run at the end ofthe week
> 
> The real question you shoukd be asking at the moment is
> 
> Is everything alright with everyone's immiaccount and everyone's health as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Well health declaration did get back on track today.





MaxTheWolf said:


> and we will get our grants like we got our invites .


I hope that we get to hear lot of grant stories this week . It's been a dry week till now , no grants , system glitches and what not .

I get anxious easily , last evening when I saw that message in my Immiaccount , my heart skipped a beat or two and I had calm myself down with half dozen cigarettes , 2 cans of redbull and 4 Kms of running 

Lets pray that CO's get their back side moving and churn out some grants .


----------



## sas119

prseeker said:


> You need to provide the documents within those 28 days . If you are not able to do so , politely inform them along with the reason of delay and they happily provide you some more time .
> 
> Please make sure you apply for US PCC right away . In my case FBI received my docs on 22nd Feb . I called them on 6th April and I was told that my PCC was dispatched on my Dubai address on 31st March . I waited and waited but never received it so I called them again and they agreed to resend it 1 more time . This time I gave US address of my Sister and it reached her in 2 working days .
> 
> If possible always give US address to receive the PCC , also make sure that you send atleast 3 set of fingerprints to make sure that they are not rejected .



Hi Pr_seeker,

Thanks for your thoughts. I have already sent a single set of fingerprints to FBI which was received by them on 6th May 2014. Till date my card has not been charged and no email\communication from them yet. I have given my Indian address for delivery. I am not sure when I can expect the results.

As far as Indian PCC is concerned, I am yet to schedule an appointment with passport office and will go for it soon. 

I have not yet got a CO assigned. So until I get one, I will be happy to wait. I also plan to go for Meds once the CO is assigned to my case.


----------



## prseeker

sas119 said:


> Hi Pr_seeker,
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts. I have already sent a single set of fingerprints to FBI which was received by them on 6th May 2014. Till date my card has not been charged and no email\communication from them yet. I have given my Indian address for delivery. I am not sure when I can expect the results.
> 
> As far as Indian PCC is concerned, I am yet to schedule an appointment with passport office and will go for it soon.
> 
> I have not yet got a CO assigned. So until I get one, I will be happy to wait. I also plan to go for Meds once the CO is assigned to my case.


Fingerprints taken with help of professionals rarely gets rejected . Delivery in India is a pain as FBI send them via ordinary mail with no tracking number . I don't understand why can't they sent it by the mail with tracking number it will cost only 50 cents more .

Best of luck with your application . Keep us posted


----------



## mainak

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Well, this will need to be answered by someone who has done so, do medicals before application I mean. But if I have understood correctly from previous forum posts, you would not behaving another HAP ID - I do not think the 'Organise Health Examinations' link would pop up for you. Not sure how exactly it works, but logically - no you wouldnt have to regenerate a HAP ID


Good luck.

I remember your last time - at that time probably your hubby used to log in. Your case was the first overlook of ACS and subsequent rejection I saw here. We all felt bad. Sathiyaa was very active at that time.. Remember those days..

I also remember how you posted that you guys are re-initiating it after self composing... this is really brave... Not just overcoming the grief of monetary loss but your attempts show true determination towards goal

Again, good luck


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> I hope that we get to hear lot of grant stories this week . It's been a dry week till now , no grants , system glitches and what not .
> 
> I get anxious easily , last evening when I saw that message in my Immiaccount , my heart skipped a beat or two and I had calm myself down with half dozen cigarettes , 2 cans of redbull and 4 Kms of running
> 
> Lets pray that CO's get their back side moving and churn out some grants .


yes, dry week so far. I wnder ifthe grants will be as swift as CO allocation..


----------



## molaboy

molaboy said:


> hi,
> 
> UPON LODGING VISA the first time, should i attached only the basic documents below and wait for the CO if he wants some more (tax, payslips, bank account)?
> 
> 1. PCC
> 2. Heath cert (by the clinic)
> 3. passports, birth certs, marriage certs, diplomas, transcripts
> 4. acs
> 5. ielts
> 6. current employment certificate


bumping.. MAx and dear friends, please advise. Appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Bhasker

Mainak....love ur Display pic...hahaha


----------



## mainak

molaboy said:


> bumping.. MAx and dear friends, please advise. Appreciate it. Thanks


tax/payslip/bank account has a chance of CO request of 99.99%

hence why to delay grant? upload

however, recent examples have shown a slower demand for form 80 - so you can wait by for that


----------



## sas119

prseeker said:


> Fingerprints taken with help of professionals rarely gets rejected . Delivery in India is a pain as FBI send them via ordinary mail with no tracking number . I don't understand why can't they sent it by the mail with tracking number it will cost only 50 cents more .
> 
> Best of luck with your application . Keep us posted


Yes pr_seeker I agree with you but thats hardly anything we can do about it other than providing a local US address for delivery. I have lost out on that too now. Cannot do anything else but just waiting. Let's see when I hear from them. Will keep you all posted.

Thank you and good luck. Wish you all speedy grants !!!


----------



## MilanPS

prseeker said:


> I hope that we get to hear lot of grant stories this week . It's been a dry week till now , no grants , system glitches and what not .
> 
> I get anxious easily , last evening when I saw that message in my Immiaccount , my heart skipped a beat or two and I had calm myself down with half dozen cigarettes , 2 cans of redbull and 4 Kms of running
> 
> Lets pray that CO's get their back side moving and churn out some grants .


I'm loosing it every day now, 11th week post visa filing and no signs of any CO or anything else ... (uploaded the PCCs on 19-May)
Convincing myself to believe that the delay might be because I'm on 190 and they're left with very few 190 grants for current year ... sometimes fail to understand the equation behind this "few grants left" claims.

Was this not expected & supposed to get streamlined with the roll-out of skillselect where the system can keep a track of the invitations vis-a-vis grants issued ??? or did I miss something ??? 

Do we know if any 190 grants have been given over past 4-6 weeks ???

Guess, this extreme slowness sucks away the excitement & charm ...


----------



## kct_ash

Hi,

I got my invite yesterday for 189 visa for ICT SA and so I applied yesterday. Today I have got a mail from Skills Immigration titled "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received". It also has an attachment. In the attachment :

Your immigration status
A bridging visa has been granted to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Bridging Visa Grant Notice, which contains important information about your bridging visa.

Does this mean a CO has been assigned ??

Thanks


----------



## jr16

kct_ash said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invite yesterday for 189 visa for ICT SA and so I applied yesterday. Today I have got a mail from Skills Immigration titled "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received". It also has an attachment. In the attachment :
> 
> Your immigration status
> A bridging visa has been granted to the applicant(s) listed in the attached Bridging Visa Grant Notice, which contains important information about your bridging visa.
> 
> Does this mean a CO has been assigned ??
> 
> Thanks


No. Haha although everyone here would be wishing that was the case! You can expect a CO to be assigned in about a month (based on current trend). The bridging visa is granted to those onshore to remain onshore whilst your application is being processed.


----------



## molaboy

mainak said:


> tax/payslip/bank account has a chance of CO request of 99.99%
> 
> hence why to delay grant? upload
> 
> however, recent examples have shown a slower demand for form 80 - so you can wait by for that


how about the age? (i just realized it)

im turning 33 this 12th June and since i only have 60 points, it will affect my score.
However, 'Age, at time of invitation' which was last Monday so I'm still fine to apply by July?


----------



## Nasim_Kamal

Dear Client,

I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).

The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.

I got this. How long it might take ? any ideas


----------



## vishVpre

Hello All 

We received our GRANT today (sub class 189). YIPEEEEEE!! YAHOOOOO!!

It's been a long wait considering we took a break & stalled our process in May last year as we were expecting a baby. But it's done now & our baby also has a visa!!

Lot of queries running through my mind. Hope some of you'll be kid enough to answer them!!


What should be our next step now that we get our PR? (other than celebrate)

Is a validation trip needed asap?(our deadline is May 2015)

Which city should we target..Melbourne or Sydney? Wife & I are both IT professionals.

What are the prospects for Java & SAP professionals? I am also PMP certified. Hows the current job market? Which months are good for a job hunt?

What is centrelink? How does it help?

Is it wise to quit everything here & land in Oz with an infant?


----------



## rattler

mainak said:


> tax/payslip/bank account has a chance of CO request of 99.99%
> 
> hence why to delay grant? upload
> 
> however, recent examples have shown a slower demand for form 80 - so you can wait by for that


I second that. Yours truly had to submit Payslips/Bank Statements etc upon CO's request.
Only the letter from employer wont do. Also makes sure that you don't send documents in a Zip file


----------



## mainak

molaboy said:


> how about the age? (i just realized it)
> 
> im turning 33 this 12th June and since i only have 60 points, it will affect my score.
> However, 'Age, at time of invitation' which was last Monday so I'm still fine to apply by July?


yeah that's good


----------



## chiku2006

vishVpre said:


> Hello All
> 
> We received our GRANT today (sub class 189). YIPEEEEEE!! YAHOOOOO!!
> 
> It's been a long wait considering we took a break & stalled our process in May last year as we were expecting a baby. But it's done now & our baby also has a visa!!
> 
> Lot of queries running through my mind. Hope some of you'll be kid enough to answer them!!
> 
> 
> What should be our next step now that we get our PR? (other than celebrate)
> 
> Is a validation trip needed asap?(our deadline is May 2015)
> 
> Which city should we target..Melbourne or Sydney? Wife & I are both IT professionals.
> 
> What are the prospects for Java & SAP professionals? I am also PMP certified. Hows the current job market? Which months are good for a job hunt?
> 
> What is centrelink? How does it help?
> 
> Is it wise to quit everything here & land in Oz with an infant?


Congrats to you and your family.. have a blast mate !


----------



## kct_ash

jr16 said:


> No. Haha although everyone here would be wishing that was the case! You can expect a CO to be assigned in about a month (based on current trend). The bridging visa is granted to those onshore to remain onshore whilst your application is being processed.


Hehehe ... Just got excited


----------



## raunak_14

*Regarding documents required for 189 visa*

Hi Friends,

I got invitation for 189 visa yesterday. I have applied with 60 points (30 age, 15 bachelors, 5 masters, 10 ielts).

It would be great if someone can tell me what documents do I need in order to submit the application. I already got:

Australian Police Check
Indian Police Check
Medicals
Degree and Course Completion letter
Ielts Marksheet
Passport
Skill assessment 

Is there some other document which I am missing ?

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## nicemathan

Congratz on your GRANT!!! 

Take a deep breath. Savor this moment.  

Plan your trip well. Try to add as many new skill-set to your knowledge base before you depart, to downunder.

I am still in early stages of this process.

Based on reading through different threads in this forum, what I feel is getting grant is just a first step (I certainly don't want to undermine the efforts you put into it) Surviving the initial struggle down-under is a test of metal. 

So, all the very best on the grant once again. Enjoy this moment.

After a couple days read through the threads related to before landing preparation on initial set-up and how to crack the job hunt process.



vishVpre said:


> Hello All
> 
> We received our GRANT today (sub class 189). YIPEEEEEE!! YAHOOOOO!!
> 
> It's been a long wait considering we took a break & stalled our process in May last year as we were expecting a baby. But it's done now & our baby also has a visa!!
> 
> Lot of queries running through my mind. Hope some of you'll be kid enough to answer them!!
> 
> 
> What should be our next step now that we get our PR? (other than celebrate)
> 
> Is a validation trip needed asap?(our deadline is May 2015)
> 
> Which city should we target..Melbourne or Sydney? Wife & I are both IT professionals.
> 
> What are the prospects for Java & SAP professionals? I am also PMP certified. Hows the current job market? Which months are good for a job hunt?
> 
> What is centrelink? How does it help?
> 
> Is it wise to quit everything here & land in Oz with an infant?


----------



## molaboy

rattler said:


> I second that. Yours truly had to submit Payslips/Bank Statements etc upon CO's request.
> Only the letter from employer wont do. Also makes sure that you don't send documents in a Zip file


I dont see the details of Bank Statement? is it your transactions or just to show you got some money in the bank?


----------



## rockyrambo

rattler said:


> I second that. Yours truly had to submit Payslips/Bank Statements etc upon CO's request.
> Only the letter from employer wont do. Also makes sure that you don't send documents in a Zip file


are bank statements required for the entire time period of employment or some will do?
also, is ITR a must?


----------



## rattler

molaboy said:


> I dont see the details of Bank Statement? is it your transactions or just to show you got some money in the bank?


It is mainly to show Salary credit transactions in your bank account. 

I got my 457 done by the Agent, and at that time, she marked the credited transactions in bank account and matched them with the payslips for the CO. 

But this time, I have submitted a few payslips from each year of the experience and a few bank statements to back that up. 

Is seniors feel otherwise, please comment.


----------



## vishVpre

nicemathan said:


> Congratz on your GRANT!!!
> 
> Take a deep breath. Savor this moment.
> 
> Plan your trip well. Try to add as many new skill-set to your knowledge base before you depart, to downunder.
> 
> I am still in early stages of this process.
> 
> Based on reading through different threads in this forum, what I feel is getting grant is just a first step (I certainly don't want to undermine the efforts you put into it) Surviving the initial struggle down-under is a test of metal.
> 
> So, all the very best on the grant once again. Enjoy this moment.
> 
> After a couple days read through the threads related to before landing preparation on initial set-up and how to crack the job hunt process.


Thanks for the reply...Feels good & yes its a moment to savour.

Thanks for your advice. Yes it's a tough journey ahead & need to plan systematically for what's to be done ahead.

Adding skill sets before we reach there is definitely on the agenda.

Cheers!!


----------



## rattler

vishVpre said:


> Thanks for the reply...Feels good & yes its a moment to savour.
> 
> Thanks for your advice. Yes it's a tough journey ahead & need to plan systematically for what's to be done ahead.
> 
> Adding skill sets before we reach there is definitely on the agenda.
> 
> Cheers!!


Congrats  If you are coming to melbourne, then let me know. More than happy to help you guys out.


----------



## AussiePR

Hi sas119,

I believe you still have a chance to change the address you want the results to be sent to. You can do so by filling out an address change form and then fax or email it to FBI.

The "Address Change Request Form" is available on the FBI website.

So you can provide a US address by filling up this form to get the results faster.



sas119 said:


> Yes pr_seeker I agree with you but thats hardly anything we can do about it other than providing a local US address for delivery. I have lost out on that too now. Cannot do anything else but just waiting. Let's see when I hear from them. Will keep you all posted.
> 
> Thank you and good luck. Wish you all speedy grants !!!


----------



## jr16

kct_ash said:


> Hehehe ... Just got excited


I don't blame you the slightest! All the best with your application.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!

eace::first:


----------



## mamunvega

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:



Congrates MaxThewolf.....BTW, did you apply for NSW SS??

Best of Luck !!


----------



## pyramid

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


Kudos...your time line is excellent...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mamunvega said:


> Congrates MaxThewolf.....BTW, did you apply for NSW SS??
> 
> Best of Luck !!


nope. I applied for subclass 189.


----------



## pyramid

MaxTheWolf said:


> nope. I applied for subclass 189.


Looks like 190 queue is stopped at the moment...189 is roaring...


----------



## mainak

maxthewolf said:


> sweeeeeeeeet taste of success!!! Granted!!!
> 
> eace::first:


congratulations


----------



## nicemathan

Please contribute to this forum about the job hunt and initial settling down process.

Help from members like you will be highly appreciated.  



vishVpre said:


> Thanks for the reply...Feels good & yes its a moment to savour.
> 
> Thanks for your advice. Yes it's a tough journey ahead & need to plan systematically for what's to be done ahead.
> 
> Adding skill sets before we reach there is definitely on the agenda.
> 
> Cheers!!


----------



## eyyunni1985

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


Congratulations.........Party hard


----------



## cancerianlrules

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


Great job max! Party hard!


----------



## Hunter85

Congrats man

Are you onshore?

You received your grant less than 1 month, that is incredible 



MaxTheWolf said:


> nope. I applied for subclass 189.


----------



## manueel

Nasim_Kamal said:


> Dear Client,
> 
> I am writing to you regarding your application for an Australian skilled visa (subclass 190).
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.
> 
> I got this. How long it might take ? any ideas


I got exactly same email last month from CO .. I got CO allocated on 1April n 190 NSW ..Occupation is System Admin ..!!! This waiting is killing me..!!! 

Regards,
Manueel


----------



## jaideepf1407

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!! eace::first:


Congrats..Woooooooooooooooo

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May.


----------



## vishVpre

rattler said:


> Congrats  If you are coming to melbourne, then let me know. More than happy to help you guys out.



Thanks a ton Rattler..that gives us a lot of confidence. Melbourne is definitely on our mind.

You can start helping us by letting us know which months are good for job hunt. Are there any typical seasons for job openings?


----------



## SS70011005

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


Congrats!!!


----------



## preeti88

Hello all,

I am in a serious trouble and I cant figure out what to do. Please Suggest.

My husband is applying for 189 as the primary applicant and I have lost my school certificates and now the agent is forcing me to provide the school certificates otherwise they might cancel the visa application.
I have my degree certificates...bachelor and masters and also a letter from university stating that medium was English.

The agent is not getting satisfied with those and is asking for my school certificates which is really difficult to arrange now. The agent says that CO will ask for it and then what will we do.

Please suggest someone...its making me crazy


----------



## Santhosh.15

preeti88 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am in a serious trouble and I cant figure out what to do. Please Suggest.
> 
> My husband is applying for 189 as the primary applicant and I have lost my school certificates and now the agent is forcing me to provide the school certificates otherwise they might cancel the visa application.
> I have my degree certificates...bachelor and masters and also a letter from university stating that medium was English.
> 
> The agent is not getting satisfied with those and is asking for my school certificates which is really difficult to arrange now. The agent says that CO will ask for it and then what will we do.
> 
> Please suggest someone...its making me crazy


Hi

Stay calm, Do not panic.

Are you guys claiming spouse points ??? If not, IMO, School certificate is not mandatory. You only need to provide english proficiency confirmation for which you have already letter from university. So i guess you should be fine.

Can anyone else chip in please ??

Regs

Santhosh


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


awesome max...so you're another case of getting the grant w/o form 80..!!! great buddy


----------



## SS70011005

preeti88 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am in a serious trouble and I cant figure out what to do. Please Suggest.
> 
> My husband is applying for 189 as the primary applicant and I have lost my school certificates and now the agent is forcing me to provide the school certificates otherwise they might cancel the visa application.
> I have my degree certificates...bachelor and masters and also a letter from university stating that medium was English.
> 
> The agent is not getting satisfied with those and is asking for my school certificates which is really difficult to arrange now. The agent says that CO will ask for it and then what will we do.
> 
> Please suggest someone...its making me crazy


He's just making it difficult for you guys... school certificate is an alternative for birth certificate... however, as proof you can show other documents too like voter ID card, PAN card, Driver's licence etc. as all these documents have DOBs written on them... more over if CO asks for this specifically, then you get 28 days or even more (if you get it extended) to submit the document..

Your agent is making a fool of you...


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> He's just making it difficult for you guys... school certificate is an alternative for birth certificate... however, as proof you can show other documents too like voter ID card, PAN card, Driver's licence etc. as all these documents have DOBs written on them... more over if CO asks for this specifically, then you get 28 days or even more (if you get it extended) to submit the document..
> 
> Your agent is making a fool of you...


I dont think he is making a fool of you, it would be best to get your duplicate certificates issued. 

Please PM me your nunber if you are from north India.. I will tell you how to go about it.


----------



## kct_ash

Even after uploading each of the documents in immi account, the progress changed from Recommended to Required only. Does that mean I need to include more documents ??


----------



## rattler

vishVpre said:


> Thanks a ton Rattler..that gives us a lot of confidence. Melbourne is definitely on our mind.
> 
> You can start helping us by letting us know which months are good for job hunt. Are there any typical seasons for job openings?


I wish I had a clear answer to that question! Its difficult to predict and depends on lot of factors. I am no expert in that, as I moved here on 457 and in the same job as of now.
One tip I have is that "Do not underestimate the importance of LinkedIn profile and recommendations". It is very very important. Also, If you have worked for any aussie client, Try to get the recommendations.


----------



## Bhasker

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


Awesome! Congratulations max the wolf!


----------



## kct_ash

rattler said:


> I wish I had a clear answer to that question! Its difficult to predict and depends on lot of factors. I am no expert in that, as I moved here on 457 and in the same job as of now.
> One tip I have is that "Do not underestimate the importance of LinkedIn profile and recommendations". It is very very important. Also, If you have worked for any aussie client, Try to get the recommendations.


I would say March would be the ideal time when lots of opening spring up, since most of the business are fully up after the 'Christmas' holidays only then. And again, it slows down during Oct / Nov when they again prepare for the 'Christmas' holidays. 

What I have heard is the recruiters prefer that you be in Australia and meet them in person. Usually, telephonic interviews are not a fav choice here.


----------



## chiku2006

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


Awesome man !!

189 is on fire, that's for sure... all the best mate !!

Please do share your settling down process with us....


----------



## prseeker

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:





MaxTheWolf said:


> yes, dry week so far. I wnder ifthe grants will be as swift as CO allocation..


 Congrats Bro . Very happy for you . 
2 hours back you were cribbing about the slow week and here is the good news .

Don't let the party stop , keep the drinks flowing and music playing 

I hope you will continue to hang around and helping people . 
Cheers


----------



## preeti88

SS70011005 said:


> He's just making it difficult for you guys... school certificate is an alternative for birth certificate... however, as proof you can show other documents too like voter ID card, PAN card, Driver's licence etc. as all these documents have DOBs written on them... more over if CO asks for this specifically, then you get 28 days or even more (if you get it extended) to submit the document..
> 
> Your agent is making a fool of you...


Well I have given him everything else....birth certificate, PAN card, voter's ID etc and I am not claiming any points for myself. I just wanted to know does the CO have any chance of asking for the school certificates??


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Guys - I know this is not the question for this group but since this is the most active one I have seen so posting my question here. I received the following skillset(for my bro) through ACS

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science from XXXX University completed May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 05/08 - 12/08 (0yrs 7mths) 
Position: Software Testing Engineer
Employer: XXXX 
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/08 - 12/12 (4yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Test Engineer
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/13 - 05/14 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: Analyst 2 
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA 

Initially I just totalled the years of experience and counted 5 years and 11 months and claimed 10 points for experience. However I realized that it is supposed to be calculated only from May 2010 which gives us 5 points less.

Before I could realize this I had already applied for EOI claiming 70 points which should have been 65 and submitted an application to VIC state sponsorship with 70 points.

I have made the changes to EOI to update it to look the way ACS assesed his skills, however I am not sure if I can withdraw or update my State Sponsorship application. I am thinking to either call them or email them to see if they could acknowledge the error. But wanted to know from this group if anyone was aware if I could either withdraw or update the State Sponsorship application.

An immediate response is deeply appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Santhosh.15

preeti88 said:


> Well I have given him everything else....birth certificate, PAN card, voter's ID etc and I am not claiming any points for myself. I just wanted to know does the CO have any chance of asking for the school certificates??


I do not think so buddy.

But as another friend suggested, you may want to look for possibilities to obtain duplicate copies for long term.

As far as PR is concerned, if you are not claiming points, it is not mandatory document.

Please write your queries. 

Good luck

Santhosh


----------



## kavith

It is exactly 6 weeks now. CO has not yet been assigned. Anyone 261313 who applied after April 14th got grant or CO assigned?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


Wow Max, Hearty congrats!! Had left for medicals and just back - in that interim of 3 hours, you got it! All the best ...


----------



## rsasam

Hi Guys I just for a direct grant today, see my signature for timelines.

221214 - Internal Auditor | Subclass 189 | SA by Vetassess - Mar'14 | IELTS 7 - Apr'14 | EOI : 65 points 23 Apr'14 | Invitation: 28 Apr'14 | Visa Lodged: 05 May'14 | Docs upload: 17 May'14 | PCC: 01 May'14 | Medical Exam: 11 May'14 | Direct Grant: 27 May'14 |


----------



## preeti88

Santhosh.15 said:


> I do not think so buddy.
> 
> But as another friend suggested, you may want to look for possibilities to obtain duplicate copies for long term.
> 
> As far as PR is concerned, if you are not claiming points, it is not mandatory document.
> 
> Please write your queries.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Santhosh


Thank You for the help!!


----------



## chandana

Hi friends,

Similar to delayed invitations received for certain over-supplied skill groups (i.e. 261111), should 261111 applicants expect visa processing also to take more time than applicants in other groups?

I am a bit nervous whether my visa processing would take more than 3 months from the date of lodgement.

Really appreciate if anyone can share information in this regard.

thanks.


----------



## SS70011005

rsasam said:


> Hi Guys I just for a direct grant today, see my signature for timelines.
> 
> 221214 - Internal Auditor | Subclass 189 | SA by Vetassess - Mar'14 | IELTS 7 - Apr'14 | EOI : 65 points 23 Apr'14 | Invitation: 28 Apr'14 | Visa Lodged: 05 May'14 | Docs upload: 17 May'14 | PCC: 01 May'14 | Medical Exam: 11 May'14 | Direct Grant: 27 May'14 |


Congrats!!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Hunter85 said:


> Congrats man
> 
> Are you onshore?
> 
> You received your grant less than 1 month, that is incredible


Thanks buddy

I am offsore.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

mainak said:


> Good luck.
> 
> I remember your last time - at that time probably your hubby used to log in. Your case was the first overlook of ACS and subsequent rejection I saw here. We all felt bad. Sathiyaa was very active at that time.. Remember those days..
> 
> I also remember how you posted that you guys are re-initiating it after self composing... this is really brave... Not just overcoming the grief of monetary loss but your attempts show true determination towards goal
> 
> Again, good luck


Thank you for the kind words Mainak! Yes you are right, my husband used to login the and of course who can forget Sathiyaa.

It was a shock for us but I did make it a point to post a thread out so that others would not make the same mistake. Hope it served some purpose. We did go down for a time but yet somehow taking another attempt and I believe it will go through

Wishing you all the best as well!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> awesome max...so you're another case of getting the grant w/o form 80..!!! great buddy


thanks buddy

Absolutely right. Never presented my Form 80 to DIBP.


----------



## Santhosh.15

rsasam said:


> Hi Guys I just for a direct grant today, see my signature for timelines.
> 
> 221214 - Internal Auditor | Subclass 189 | SA by Vetassess - Mar'14 | IELTS 7 - Apr'14 | EOI : 65 points 23 Apr'14 | Invitation: 28 Apr'14 | Visa Lodged: 05 May'14 | Docs upload: 17 May'14 | PCC: 01 May'14 | Medical Exam: 11 May'14 | Direct Grant: 27 May'14 |


Congratulations buddy !! Neat !! 

Good luck. Party hard.


----------



## prseeker

rsasam said:


> Hi Guys I just for a direct grant today, see my signature for timelines.
> 
> 221214 - Internal Auditor | Subclass 189 | SA by Vetassess - Mar'14 | IELTS 7 - Apr'14 | EOI : 65 points 23 Apr'14 | Invitation: 28 Apr'14 | Visa Lodged: 05 May'14 | Docs upload: 17 May'14 | PCC: 01 May'14 | Medical Exam: 11 May'14 | Direct Grant: 27 May'14 |


Congrats bro . Its party time !!
You onshore or offshore?


----------



## Happybets

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


Wow. .. congrats buddy. Have a blast.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Guys - Extremely sorry for bugging you with this question. But I am really concerned that I made a costly mistake. So please help.

I know this is not the question for this group but since this is the most active one I have seen so posting my question here. I received the following skillset(for my bro) through ACS

Your qualification has been assessed as follows: Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science from XXXX University completed May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing 

The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 05/08 - 12/08 (0yrs 7mths) 
Position: Software Testing Engineer
Employer: XXXX Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/08 - 12/12 (4yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Test Engineer
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 01/13 - 05/14 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: Analyst 2 
Employer: XXXX
Country: INDIA 

Initially I just totalled the years of experience and counted 5 years and 11 months and claimed 10 points for experience. However I realized that it is supposed to be calculated only from May 2010 which gives us 5 points less.

Before I could realize this I had already applied for EOI claiming 70 points which should have been 65 and submitted an application to VIC state sponsorship with 70 points.

I have made the changes to EOI to update it to look the way ACS assesed his skills, however I am not sure if I can withdraw or update my State Sponsorship application. I am thinking to either call them or email them to see if they could acknowledge the error. But wanted to know from this group if anyone was aware if I could either withdraw or update the State Sponsorship application.

An immediate response is deeply appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rsasam

Thanks a lot guys....

I applied for this offshore.


----------



## jaideepf1407

preeti88 said:


> Hello all, I am in a serious trouble and I cant figure out what to do. Please Suggest. My husband is applying for 189 as the primary applicant and I have lost my school certificates and now the agent is forcing me to provide the school certificates otherwise they might cancel the visa application. I have my degree certificates...bachelor and masters and also a letter from university stating that medium was English. The agent is not getting satisfied with those and is asking for my school certificates which is really difficult to arrange now. The agent says that CO will ask for it and then what will we do. Please suggest someone...its making me crazy


Not required if you are not claiming points.only Degree Certs will do

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> Congrats Bro . Very happy for you .
> 2 hours back you were cribbing about the slow week and here is the good news .
> 
> Don't let the party stop , keep the drinks flowing and music playing
> 
> I hope you will continue to hang around and helping people .
> Cheers


Thanks bro!

I will be here and keep helping people and keeping the hopes alive.

After all I have to pass on the baton.

Max


----------



## jaideepf1407

kct_ash said:


> Even after uploading each of the documents in immi account, the progress changed from Recommended to Required only. Does that mean I need to include more documents ??


give it a couple of days .it will change to recieved.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## Vasu G

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Guys - Extremely sorry for bugging you with this question. But I am really concerned that I made a costly mistake. So please help.
> 
> I know this is not the question for this group but since this is the most active one I have seen so posting my question here. I received the following skillset(for my bro) through ACS
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows: Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science from XXXX University completed May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/08 - 12/08 (0yrs 7mths)
> Position: Software Testing Engineer
> Employer: XXXX Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/08 - 12/12 (4yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Test Engineer
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/13 - 05/14 (1yrs 4mths)
> Position: Analyst 2
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Initially I just totalled the years of experience and counted 5 years and 11 months and claimed 10 points for experience. However I realized that it is supposed to be calculated only from May 2010 which gives us 5 points less.
> 
> Before I could realize this I had already applied for EOI claiming 70 points which should have been 65 and submitted an application to VIC state sponsorship with 70 points.
> 
> I have made the changes to EOI to update it to look the way ACS assesed his skills, however I am not sure if I can withdraw or update my State Sponsorship application. I am thinking to either call them or email them to see if they could acknowledge the error. But wanted to know from this group if anyone was aware if I could either withdraw or update the State Sponsorship application.
> 
> An immediate response is deeply appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Dude... don't withdraw your application. Vic will consider your overall experience.

I know you posted in Victoria thread asking how to withdraw, doesn't know your case so told how to withdraw.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Wow Max, Hearty congrats!! Had left for medicals and just back - in that interim of 3 hours, you got it! All the best ...


Thank You!


----------



## mainak

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Guys - I know this is not the question for this group but since this is the most active one I have seen so posting my question here. I received the following skillset(for my bro) through ACS
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows: Your Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science from XXXX University completed May 2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing
> 
> The following employment after May 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 05/08 - 12/08 (0yrs 7mths)
> Position: Software Testing Engineer
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/08 - 12/12 (4yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Test Engineer
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 01/13 - 05/14 (1yrs 4mths)
> Position: Analyst 2
> Employer: XXXX
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Initially I just totalled the years of experience and counted 5 years and 11 months and claimed 10 points for experience. However I realized that it is supposed to be calculated only from May 2010 which gives us 5 points less.
> 
> Before I could realize this I had already applied for EOI claiming 70 points which should have been 65 and submitted an application to VIC state sponsorship with 70 points.
> 
> I have made the changes to EOI to update it to look the way ACS assesed his skills, however I am not sure if I can withdraw or update my State Sponsorship application. I am thinking to either call them or email them to see if they could acknowledge the error. But wanted to know from this group if anyone was aware if I could either withdraw or update the State Sponsorship application.
> 
> An immediate response is deeply appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Just send an email. Don't worry. I once started 190 line and I underclaimed my point. Realised my mistake and sent mail. Surprise - within 30 minutes received response that file is updated with correct point...


----------



## prseeker

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> I will be here and keep helping people and keeping the hopes alive.
> 
> After all I have to pass on the baton.
> 
> Max


Great , Pay it forward


----------



## eyyunni1985

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> I will be here and keep helping people and keeping the hopes alive.
> 
> After all I have to pass on the baton.
> 
> Max


Sent you PM....Please check


----------



## ALIPA

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


Its great news buddy. Very happy for you and great motivation.


----------



## Sandy J

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


Congrats Max.


----------



## pricks

Hi All,

I have been following this great forum for a while and i am really impressed with the level of support and love between the members during the tough wait time for all of us.
I am seeking your expertise to solve a dilemma in my application which is causing me a terrible headache.
I applied for visa 189 on 5th of May and uploaded most of the documents (meds and pcc not yet finalized).

Currently I am filling form 80 for me and my wife and I have an issue with the "Have you been known with other names" section.

In my country, it is not a must to have a family name. Instead you can use your full biological name. *For example, John Smith George William *where:

-	John is my name	- Smith is my father	- George is my granpa - William is my father grandpa

People normally use the first name "John" with any other combination of the rest of the three names:
John Smith
John William
John Smith George

most of the documents that I have submitted has the full name "John Smith George William" which is as per the passport and other submitted IDs.

I did not upload the employment contracts yet. however, i found out that one of the relevant employment contract (for me there are two relevant jobs) is written as John smith and other contract is John Smith George.

*Knowing that the PCC will show the same name like the passport:*
1) Do I need to declare that I have been known by other names?
2) Does this will impact the application (for example, referring it to external security checking which normally takes at least one year)
3) Can I just ignore this section as most of the documents (passport, IDS, employment references, birth certificate, degree certificates...pcc)?
4) is there a possibility to ask me for pcc for each name?

I would really appreciate your support in this uncommon issue which i am really struggling with. And congratulations for all those who reached the final destination in the application trip and wish u all the best in ur future steps.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

mainak said:


> Just send an email. Don't worry. I once started 190 line and I underclaimed my point. Realised my mistake and sent mail. Surprise - within 30 minutes received response that file is updated with correct point...


Mainak thanks. I also got my bro to update the EOI application and have now asked him to send an email. Is there anything else we need to do. I feel this mistake could cost us big and we declared all the information is true. Thoughts?


----------



## Happybets

rsasam said:


> Hi Guys I just for a direct grant today, see my signature for timelines.
> 
> 221214 - Internal Auditor | Subclass 189 | SA by Vetassess - Mar'14 | IELTS 7 - Apr'14 | EOI : 65 points 23 Apr'14 | Invitation: 28 Apr'14 | Visa Lodged: 05 May'14 | Docs upload: 17 May'14 | PCC: 01 May'14 | Medical Exam: 11 May'14 | Direct Grant: 27 May'14 |


Congrats. U guys are rocking... Hope 190 rocks soon.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Dear people,

Big thanks to each and everyone of you for so many congrats!

I can vouch for the feeling I have at the moment is worth the wait, even if it takes a little longer to come to you. I know it is easier said than done to keep waiting, but you just got to do what you must do. If you have faith in yourself and in the higher powers you believe in then have no doubt that your time is sure. 

I sincerely wish that my thought which I made jokingly that DIBP will have a batch run for grants just like they have for invitations comes true; and all of you who have waited so patiently, and those who are in the becoming, who have seen people lodging visa later but getting their grants sooner, are surely very near to taste the success themselves. It has been hard for you so far, but it's your time now.

I will still be here, business as usual , trying to help people with the best of my ability, trying to pass on the baton, trying to pay it forward, even though I have weird sense of humor. 

Yours

Max


----------



## sas119

vishVpre said:


> Hello All
> 
> We received our GRANT today (sub class 189). YIPEEEEEE!! YAHOOOOO!!
> 
> It's been a long wait considering we took a break & stalled our process in May last year as we were expecting a baby. But it's done now & our baby also has a visa!!
> 
> Lot of queries running through my mind. Hope some of you'll be kid enough to answer them!!
> 
> 
> What should be our next step now that we get our PR? (other than celebrate)
> 
> Is a validation trip needed asap?(our deadline is May 2015)
> 
> Which city should we target..Melbourne or Sydney? Wife & I are both IT professionals.
> 
> What are the prospects for Java & SAP professionals? I am also PMP certified. Hows the current job market? Which months are good for a job hunt?
> 
> What is centrelink? How does it help?
> 
> Is it wise to quit everything here & land in Oz with an infant?


Congrats Vishpre to you and your spouse and kid. All the best for future endeavours.


----------



## sas119

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


Wow great Max. That was quick. Heartiest congratulations !!! Party time now. Time to rock India and time to rock the Oz .


----------



## sas119

AussiePR said:


> Hi sas119,
> 
> I believe you still have a chance to change the address you want the results to be sent to. You can do so by filling out an address change form and then fax or email it to FBI.
> 
> The "Address Change Request Form" is available on the FBI website.
> 
> So you can provide a US address by filling up this form to get the results faster.


Thanks AussiePR,

I think since I am not yet assigned a CO, I will wait for a while. If it is getting exponentially longer, I will resort to requesting change of address. Thanks though !!!


----------



## Bhasker

Guys please respond.
cud u please tell me if pan card is considered a national ID?
On the 3rd out of 17 page of the immi account i am being asked "Does this applicant have national identity documents?"
If passport and Pan card don't count the i will have to select no. (My voter ID card has the wrong address!!! Only in India!)
If I select no and later on find out that pan card is considered then can I come back and change it?


----------



## kiranjetti

helllo alll

just a wanted ask something with everyone here who has been granted or waiting to be granted the visa soon

my co told me that my case has been queued for finalisation but there is a delay and there is a big possibility that my case would be processed only in the next program year thats in july

does this mean there could be more internal checks which could lead to delays in granting or will i be granted as soon as they more number from the next programme year

looking forward to hear from you

thanks

kiran


----------



## ozpr

Hi All,

During Visa medicals, wll there be any problem is BP(Blood pressure) is noted high ?

Thanks


----------



## Optimus Prime

Bhasker said:


> Guys please respond.
> cud u please tell me if pan card is considered a national ID?
> On the 3rd out of 17 page of the immi account i am being asked "Does this applicant have national identity documents?"
> If passport and Pan card don't count the i will have to select no. (My voter ID card has the wrong address!!! Only in India!)
> If I select no and later on find out that pan card is considered then can I come back and change it?


Answers No to that question. I did the same.


----------



## warlock233

ozpr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> During Visa medicals, wll there be any problem is BP(Blood pressure) is noted high ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you might be asked to go see a cardiologist and get a report explaining why your BP is high and what consequences that might bring you in the short/mid-term.

http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf (page 25)

_Systolic or diastolic measured values represent a direct danger to the client’s health. Such values exceed 
180 mmHg systolic or 100 mmHg diastolic. _

My BP was around 15/10 and the doctor threatened me to refer me to a cardiologist. I told him I was a little anxious and asked him to wait a few minutes and measure it again... after 10 minutes it had gone down to 125/80.


----------



## SS70011005

kiranjetti said:


> helllo alll
> 
> just a wanted ask something with everyone here who has been granted or waiting to be granted the visa soon
> 
> my co told me that my case has been queued for finalisation but there is a delay and there is a big possibility that my case would be processed only in the next program year thats in july
> 
> does this mean there could be more internal checks which could lead to delays in granting or will i be granted as soon as they more number from the next programme year
> 
> looking forward to hear from you
> 
> thanks
> 
> kiran


No it means that you are in the queue and everything is ready. The moment it starts in July, you get your grant.

Anyway, can you please share your timelines. Thank you.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Bhasker said:


> Guys please respond.
> cud u please tell me if pan card is considered a national ID?
> On the 3rd out of 17 page of the immi account i am being asked "Does this applicant have national identity documents?"
> If passport and Pan card don't count the i will have to select no. (My voter ID card has the wrong address!!! Only in India!)
> If I select no and later on find out that pan card is considered then can I come back and change it?


Buddy, any card/document that has a valid till/expiry date OR has been issued for a specific purpose/utility like Driver's License for driving, PAN card for taxes, Passport for travelling out of the customs boundary of the issuing country, Voter Card for voting, etc. is Prima Facie not a document of identity, however in the absence of a National Identity Document (NID), the documents like DL, Passport, etc. are commonly used as NID. I would not recommend to use PAN Card as NID as it provides almost no information, like your signature, address, etc. to the CO. Hence, in my opinion PAN card is least likely be considered as NID. Passport or DL or Voter Card are most likely to fill in in the absence of Aadhaar Card which is surely an NID for an Indian citizen.

Max


----------



## Usmann_

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


congrats amigo! way to go  ...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## roze

MilanPS said:


> I'm loosing it every day now, 11th week post visa filing and no signs of any CO or anything else ... (uploaded the PCCs on 19-May)
> Convincing myself to believe that the delay might be because I'm on 190 and they're left with very few 190 grants for current year ... sometimes fail to understand the equation behind this "few grants left" claims.
> 
> Was this not expected & supposed to get streamlined with the roll-out of skillselect where the system can keep a track of the invitations vis-a-vis grants issued ??? or did I miss something ???
> 
> Do we know if any 190 grants have been given over past 4-6 weeks ???
> 
> Guess, this extreme slowness sucks away the excitement & charm ...



Hi Milan ....
I have the same feeling


----------



## Nagesh

Hi all ,

Anybody got the 190 visa grants ?


----------



## lovetosmack

*Congrats MaxTheWolf !!!*

@MaxTheWolf: Dude.. You got your PR Visa a lot earlier than we get our passports here in India. :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

lovetosmack said:


> @MaxTheWolf: Dude.. You got your PR Visa a lot earlier than we get our passports here in India. :lalala: :lalala: :lalala: :lalala:


Thanks dude!

Yes it amazes me too! 25 days flat!

If I had my medicals uploaded in the previous week then I guess I would have gotten my grant last Friday when my CO had asked for my medical reports. Just my guess.


----------



## ggupta002

Hi Max,

Can you pls check attachment and confirm...on EOI page, EOI status is showing as LODGED and cant see link for 'Apply Visa' and on immi page, status is showing as in progress, though could see link for 'Submit Applications'.


----------



## ozpr

Thanks mate.
My BP was always normal. To my surprise, I have observed that my BP reading is 140/90during my visa medicals.

Do you think will be there be any impact on my visa processing ?

Thanks





warlock233 said:


> Yes, you might be asked to go see a cardiologist and get a report explaining why your BP is high and what consequences that might bring you in the short/mid-term.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf (page 25)
> 
> _Systolic or diastolic measured values represent a direct danger to the client’s health. Such values exceed
> 180 mmHg systolic or 100 mmHg diastolic. _
> 
> My BP was around 15/10 and the doctor threatened me to refer me to a cardiologist. I told him I was a little anxious and asked him to wait a few minutes and measure it again... after 10 minutes it had gone down to 125/80.


----------



## warlock233

ozpr said:


> Thanks mate.
> My BP was always normal. To my surprise, I have observed that my BP reading is 140/90during my visa medicals.
> 
> Do you think will be there be any impact on my visa processing ?
> 
> Thanks


Well, according to the panel doctor instructions document, your BP doesn't exceed the threshold. I would say it won't be an issue.

The worst case scenario would be the medicals being referred and would need to visit a cardiologist - I guess it could delay your grant, but nothing more than that.


----------



## mainak

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Mainak thanks. I also got my bro to update the EOI application and have now asked him to send an email. Is there anything else we need to do. I feel this mistake could cost us big and we declared all the information is true. Thoughts?


nope, it is pretty early stage hence a timely notification shall recover. crucial was to have correct eoi at skill select and you have already taken care of


----------



## PPPPPP

*Grant*

Hi all 

Congrats to Max, and others who got their grants and all the very best in ozzzz.

Mee toooo gottt theeeeeeeeee ggggggggrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaannnnnnntttt!!!
No words only tears.

Thanks to GOD and all the people in the forum.

Planning to move to adelaide.

Regards,
Priya

Once again all the best for 190 and 189 visa applicants who r waiting for the grant. I Pray for those who wait.


----------



## lichuc

coGRatzzz priya!!! wish u a marvelous auzee life... arty:


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> Yes it amazes me too! 25 days flat!
> 
> If I had my medicals uploaded in the previous week then I guess I would have gotten my grant last Friday when my CO had asked for my medical reports. Just my guess.


@max - bro, who was the angel CO of yours? which team and initials?


----------



## chiku2006

PPPPPP said:


> Hi all
> 
> Congrats to Max, and others who got their grants and all the very best in ozzzz.
> 
> Mee toooo gottt theeeeeeeeee ggggggggrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaannnnnnntttt!!!
> No words only tears.
> 
> Thanks to GOD and all the people in the forum.
> 
> Planning to move to adelaide.
> 
> Regards,
> Priya
> 
> Once again all the best for 190 and 189 visa applicants who r waiting for the grant. I Pray for those who wait.


Wow all the best, please share your timeline. .


----------



## MaxTheWolf

PPPPPP said:


> Hi all
> 
> Congrats to Max, and others who got their grants and all the very best in ozzzz.
> 
> Mee toooo gottt theeeeeeeeee ggggggggrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaannnnnnntttt!!!
> No words only tears.
> 
> Thanks to GOD and all the people in the forum.
> 
> Planning to move to adelaide.
> 
> Regards,
> Priya
> 
> Once again all the best for 190 and 189 visa applicants who r waiting for the grant. I Pray for those who wait.


cool! Congrats!! 

Welcome to the club!

My parents are leaving for Canada tonight , but I just can't keep myself from visiting here again and again. I know there are many many more grants to come.

Max


----------



## chennaiguy

PPPPPP said:


> Hi all Congrats to Max, and others who got their grants and all the very best in ozzzz. Mee toooo gottt theeeeeeeeee ggggggggrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaannnnnnntttt!!! No words only tears. Thanks to GOD and all the people in the forum. Planning to move to adelaide. Regards, Priya Once again all the best for 190 and 189 visa applicants who r waiting for the grant. I Pray for those who wait.


Congrats Priya !! Please check your PM.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ggupta002 said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Can you pls check attachment and confirm...on EOI page, EOI status is showing as LODGED and cant see link for 'Apply Visa' and on immi page, status is showing as in progress, though could see link for 'Submit Applications'.


Hi buddy

your EOI homepage looks like when you have lodged your visa. Have you paid the fees? Why is your DOB and Name empty in your immiaccount? Have you completed filling 17 pages of eVisa?


----------



## ggupta002

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> your EOI homepage looks like when you have lodged your visa. Have you paid the fees? Why is your DOB and Name empty in your immiaccount? Have you completed filling 17 pages of eVisa?


Hi Mate,
I have done everything..completed 17 pages, paid fees, uploaded all docs, except pcc n medicals.
I just erased personal details  thats why showing as blank on DOBn immiaccount


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ggupta002 said:


> Hi Mate,
> I have done everything..completed 17 pages, paid fees, uploaded all docs, except pcc n medicals.
> I just erased personal details  thats why showing as blank on DOBn immiaccount


hahaha LMAO for a while I forgot the common minimum wisdom!! 

yes of course,

everything is perfectly fine with your both accounts.


----------



## ggupta002

MaxTheWolf said:


> hahaha LMAO for a while I forgot the common minimum wisdom!!
> 
> yes of course,
> 
> everything is perfectly fine with your both accounts.


Thanks budy


----------



## gkkumar

PPPPPP said:


> Hi all
> 
> Congrats to Max, and others who got their grants and all the very best in ozzzz.
> 
> Mee toooo gottt theeeeeeeeee ggggggggrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaannnnnnntttt!!!
> No words only tears.
> 
> Thanks to GOD and all the people in the forum.
> 
> Planning to move to adelaide.
> 
> Regards,
> Priya
> 
> Once again all the best for 190 and 189 visa applicants who r waiting for the grant. I Pray for those who wait.


Conggggggggrrrrraaaaaattttttssssss !!!!!! Good luck for your future endeavors buddy !!!! :lock1:


----------



## gkkumar

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


Congrats buddy !!! Frankly, envied of 189 applicants !!!  :faint:


----------



## sunnyboi

Congrats MaxTheWolf and Priya for your quick grants!  All the best for your next step in Oz!!


----------



## chennaiguy

Congrats Maxthewolf !!! All the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## Waqarali20005

MaxTheWolf said:


> hahaha LMAO for a while I forgot the common minimum wisdom!!
> 
> yes of course,
> 
> everything is perfectly fine with your both accounts.


Congrats Buddy on you grant, thats really quick and i am really jealous of you.


----------



## Arunvas

Congrats Max and Priya!!! All the very best for your future in OZ 

Did you guys highlighted your Salary transactions in the Bank Statements, that would have accelerated your application by any chance?

I'm seeing onshore guys are not getting their grants within a month even!!!


----------



## maq_qatar

PPPPPP said:


> Hi all
> 
> Congrats to Max, and others who got their grants and all the very best in ozzzz.
> 
> Mee toooo gottt theeeeeeeeee ggggggggrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaannnnnnntttt!!!
> No words only tears.
> 
> Thanks to GOD and all the people in the forum.
> 
> Planning to move to adelaide.
> 
> Regards,
> Priya
> 
> Once again all the best for 190 and 189 visa applicants who r waiting for the grant. I Pray for those who wait.


Conrg8s and good luck for future life

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


Many many congratulation buddy..enjoy 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## manmvk

smmuneeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there someone who lodged his/her complete visa NSW 190 (including Medical and PCC) in the month of Feb/Mar?
> 
> Its already mentioned in there website that the process will take 3 months for 189/190. But I received a delayed email in response to my query for status.


Hi,

I applied on 18th Feb and completed Med and PCC on 5th March. 8th May co asked for Form 80 and further documents and I uploaded the same on 21st May. Still I have not got any update..

Tks


----------



## Bhasker

Hi all visa applicants and receivers,

I got my TRN no generated while creating immi account (confirmed my email address and everything). So I had reached screen 3 out of 17 but never saved anything. Yet everytime i logged in it took me to screen 3/17.

However, Now that I login, there is no saved application and when I tried to import application using TRN no. It says no such application is there. So then I clicked on 'New Application' where it asks me for type of visa but doesn't give me option for 189.

WHAT TO DO???


----------



## manmvk

lv1982 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm sure this has been answered somewhere and I will have to go back through each and every page and I'll get the answer, But i was hoping some one could answer it again
> 
> I was looking at the Form 80, there seems to be no other option but printing out all 17 pages and filling them in.
> 
> After that is done though, is there any other way to submit it, than uploading all 17 pages.
> What have most of you'll done. Scanned all 17 pages and merged them into a single pdf?
> And this obviously doesn't need to be notarized, I'm guessing.
> 
> Thank You


Hi,

Please find the link Form 80 Splitting & Merging

Hope this may help you.

Cheers


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Arunvas said:


> Congrats Max and Priya!!! All the very best for your future in OZ
> 
> Did you guys highlighted your Salary transactions in the Bank Statements, that would have accelerated your application by any chance?
> 
> I'm seeing onshore guys are not getting their grants within a month even!!!


Thanks Arunvas

nope, did not highlighted anything. If I may say so, I did not want to tamper with the original documents. Well it is a subjective choice. I don't believe it is very difficult to find salary credits in a bank statement.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Bhasker said:


> Hi all visa applicants and receivers,
> 
> I got my TRN no generated while creating immi account (confirmed my email address and everything). So I had reached screen 3 out of 17 but never saved anything. Yet everytime i logged in it took me to screen 3/17.
> 
> However, Now that I login, there is no saved application and when I tried to import application using TRN no. It says no such application is there. So then I clicked on 'New Application' where it asks me for type of visa but doesn't give me option for 189.
> 
> WHAT TO DO???


hi there

go back to skillselect/EOI homepage and export your file from there again. I hope you still see the link for 'submit application' or 'submit' or something like that on your EOI homepage.


----------



## techie_blr

Hi, 

I need one clarification, I have applied for VISA from my IMMI account and paid the visa fees. 
Now I am in Document upload page. In this page it is mentioned that "Not all evidence listed below may be required. Check the attachment checklist for guidance. Any evidence with Progress of 'Required' must also be attached". 

I am unable to find any checklist, even when I click the Attachment Checklist option in right menu bar the page doesn't open. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## manmvk

MaxTheWolf said:


> thanks buddy
> 
> Absolutely right. Never presented my Form 80 to DIBP.


Congratulation Max!!!..

I seen that your co assigned almost 2-3 days before the grant. Did she/he asked for any further documents?!...

All the very best to you and your family...

Ozee Ozee Ozee


----------



## Optimus Prime

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


That is awesome MaxTheWolf!! Grant in just under a month!! Congratulations and all the best! :thumb:


----------



## Usha Abhilash

MaxTheWolf said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet taste of SUCCESS!!! GRANTED!!!
> 
> eace::first:


Congratzzz MaxTheWolf


----------



## bond_bhai

techie_blr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need one clarification, I have applied for VISA from my IMMI account and paid the visa fees.
> Now I am in Document upload page. In this page it is mentioned that "Not all evidence listed below may be required. Check the attachment checklist for guidance. Any evidence with Progress of 'Required' must also be attached".
> 
> I am unable to find any checklist, even when I click the Attachment Checklist option in right menu bar the page doesn't open. Can someone help me with this?


Do you see the docs which says "Recommended" on your application? Start uploading those. Some might not be "relevant" to you, for ex: Australian Qualifications - ignore those and upload evidence for "Overseas qualifications" (Just an example).


----------



## kiranjetti

SS70011005 said:


> No it means that you are in the queue and everything is ready. The moment it starts in July, you get your grant.
> 
> Anyway, can you please share your timelines. Thank you.


thanks for the reply 

i tried editing my signature but it docent allow me , says I'm not allowed to hav one

i started my process in sep and lodged my visa in jan I'm a pastry chef by profession


----------



## lovetosmack

techie_blr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need one clarification, I have applied for VISA from my IMMI account and paid the visa fees.
> Now I am in Document upload page. In this page it is mentioned that "Not all evidence listed below may be required. Check the attachment checklist for guidance. Any evidence with Progress of 'Required' must also be attached".
> 
> I am unable to find any checklist, even when I click the Attachment Checklist option in right menu bar the page doesn't open. Can someone help me with this?


Disable your browsers pop up blocker and click the checklist again.. Username is techie_blr right?


----------



## Arunvas

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks Arunvas
> 
> nope, did not highlighted anything. If I may say so, I did not want to tamper with the original documents. Well it is a subjective choice. I don't believe it is very difficult to find salary credits in a bank statement.


Your choice is my subject too  Even I do not want original documents to be altered! Thanks, best wishes again!


----------



## auexcited

Hi All,
Where do I update my profile signature (info about my application such as the dates co allocation dates etc..)?

Thanks


----------



## pyramid

auexcited said:


> Hi All,
> Where do I update my profile signature (info about my application such as the dates co allocation dates etc..)?
> 
> Thanks


This is already answered few times...why people are so lazy to do small search....

Look at top right corner of this page and click on your user name, then click USER CP and then click "EDIT SIGNATURE"...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gkkumar said:


> Congrats buddy !!! Frankly, envied of 189 applicants !!!  :faint:


thanks buddy 

190 is getting ready for a burst of grants. just wait till July'14.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Waqarali20005 said:


> Congrats Buddy on you grant, thats really quick and i am really jealous of you.


Thanks buddy 

190 will get a burst of grants soon. I'll be closely watching this thread in the first week of July'14.

Cheers!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

manmvk said:


> Congratulation Max!!!..
> 
> I seen that your co assigned almost 2-3 days before the grant. Did she/he asked for any further documents?!...
> 
> All the very best to you and your family...
> 
> Ozee Ozee Ozee


Thanks buddy! 

My CO asked only for Evidence of Health. My medical exam was done on 21 May but the result was uploaded later in the day on 23 May. So, my CO missed my medical reports just by a few hours on 23 May.


----------



## auexcited

pyramid said:


> This is already answered few times...why people are so lazy to do small search....
> 
> Look at top right corner of this page and click on your user name, then click USER CP and then click "EDIT SIGNATURE"...



Thanks Pyramid!


----------



## wingzee

Hi guys,

I was made to understand that for secondary applicant (spouse, not claiming any points under her), below are the required documents to be scanned & uploaded. Did I missed anything out?

The "Appy Visa" form did asked for my spouse's info on her education & occupation for the last 10 years. Will they require any salary slips, employment letter or tax forms as well?

1. Marriage cert
2. Academic transcripts/degree cert
3. Functional English proof (eg. IELTS TRF)
4. Passport
5. PCC
6. Identification card
7. Form 80


----------



## 'HM'

hey... jst wanted to knw whether the secondary applicant can enter before the primary applicant??? visa 190


----------



## pyramid

'HM' said:


> hey... jst wanted to knw whether the secondary applicant can enter before the primary applicant??? visa 190


what do you mean by "secondary applicant can enter"..do you mean if secondary applicant can come to Australia before primary applicant...I would say yes...


----------



## gabhru

Halo everyone , can someone please share the various status changes our application go through and also how do we know that CO has been allocated.
Thanks.


Congrats Max  good luck for your future.


----------



## 'HM'

one more thing, how much funds wud be necessary fr a family of 3 in sydney, initial survival?


----------



## pyramid

gabhru said:


> Halo everyone , can someone please share the various status changes our application go through and also how do we know that CO has been allocated.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Congrats Max  good luck for your future.


Mate, search this forum and you'll have this answer....


----------



## pyramid

'HM' said:


> one more thing, how much funds wud be necessary fr a family of 3 in sydney, initial survival?


Depends on few things
1) your accommodation and its location
2) your life style

On an average you'll need atleast 3000 AUD per month to live simple life with family..


----------



## australiaprvisa

Hello All,


I have one query. I have sent and upload all requested document by CO on 20th May. But till date i haven't received any updates from them.

May i do followup with them, i means may i send them mail again?

Is it ok to sent mail to CO or not?

Thanks.


----------



## ALIPA

australiaprvisa said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have one query. I have sent and upload all requested document by CO on 20th May. But till date i haven't received any updates from them.
> 
> May i do followup with them, i means may i send them mail again?
> 
> Is it ok to sent mail to CO or not?
> 
> Thanks.


Same thing with me buddy...got the same question


----------



## karnavidyut

ALIPA said:


> Same thing with me buddy...got the same question


Same here......uploaded documents on 20/05....but I would give them another week before sending an email 
If you send an email and they respond do let us know what they say...thanks


----------



## ALIPA

karnavidyut said:


> Same here......uploaded documents on 20/05....but I would give them another week before sending an email
> If you send an email and they respond do let us know what they say...thanks


Nice..that made me calm down. Its just 1 week so far. So, thought of giving one more week. I think case officers should be busy as it close to July.....


----------



## Bhasker

Hi people, need help here:

In immi account Screen 13/17

“Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?”

I have been working since 1/07/08 to 30/04/2012 in one organization and from 1/05/2012 to present in my current organization.
My skill assessment has considered entire first employment i.e 1/07/08 to 30/04/2012. But just one year from the current employment i.e 05/12 to 05/13

Question 1: should I fill only ACS approved period which wud be just 1 year 
(05/12 to 05/13) or the entire period of 5years 11 months?

Question 2: In all docs submitted to ACS my position was Business analyst. The issue is that my current organization changed my designation from Business Analyst to Project Engineer from 14th October 2013. So in the position field that comes up under “Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?”
Should I write business analyst like earlier or may be write Project Engineer/ Business analyst?


“Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?”

Question 3: Again, should I choose “5years in last 10 years” (actually my total employment till date stands at 5 years 11 months) or should I consider only ACS approved period which wud be just 1 year (05/12 to 05/13)


----------



## ToAustralia2013

*Medicals @ Elbit Bangalore*

Hi All, how do we know if the medicals have been uploaded by the clinic? We did our yesterday and am aware they take about 3-5 days, but just curious so as to reduce this constant palpitation of anticipation &#55357;&#56833;

Also, let me share my experience here at this clinic : in 2 words for us it was " hassle free"

1. Called in couple of days back and got an appointment for 12.30
2. Reached by 12, they registered quickly for me and husband. Have to pay only in cash- initially about 2000 at registration
3. Unlike Fortis, did not require to carry any other forms other than HapId printout along with passport copies, passport and photos
4. Sample collection, X-ray and all done for both of us in half an hour
5. Wait was only to meet the doctor, but that too completed in the next hour. Have to pay the doctor remaining fee again in cash. We did not know that, but there is an ATM in the same building just below clinic.

All in all entire process done under 2 hours and 1 hour to and from home


----------



## tyjupi

Hi All

Just got my Grant today soooooooooooooooooo happppppy!!!!

Thank you everyone for the help, support and encouragement without this forum I don't think I can go through this journey of the last 6 months. 

I have faced many obstacle a long the way:
- ACS (1 review), 
- IELTS (6 exams - 5 of 6 that give me 6.5 for writing, 1 of that I did not attended as I have already have result that I want, 2 reviews both did not change the mark), 
- pay lot of money to get bank statement from the bank,...... 

but the battle is over. I am the winner    ..... 

I will find sometime to write down my story somewhere to share with you all.... my advice for who are waiting or in the process of applying: don't give up.


----------



## rka123

ALIPA said:


> Nice..that made me calm down. Its just 1 week so far. So, thought of giving one more week. I think case officers should be busy as it close to July.....


Similar story here. CO had requested Meds and PCC. I uploaded PCC on 29/4/2014 and Meds went to completed state on 16/5/2014. Should I send an email to CO or give it an another week?


----------



## jestin684

tyjupi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got my Grant today soooooooooooooooooo happppppy!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the help, support and encouragement without this forum I don't think I can go through this journey of the last 6 months.
> 
> I have faced many obstacle a long the way:
> - ACS (1 review),
> - IELTS (6 exams - 5 of 6 that give me 6.5 for writing, 1 of that I did not attended as I have already have result that I want, 2 reviews both did not change the mark),
> - pay lot of money to get bank statement from the bank,......
> 
> but the battle is over. I am the winner    .....
> 
> I will find sometime to write down my story somewhere to share with you all.... my advice for who are waiting or in the process of doing: don't give up.


Congrats mate.... which subclass, 190 or 189.


----------



## gabhru

pyramid said:


> Mate, search this forum and you'll have this answer....


Thanks buddy , really apprecaite the time you took out for this wonderful suggestion. If i was able to do it i would have done it. The internet is really slow and i cant pinpoint a single page where l will find the answer.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

tyjupi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got my Grant today soooooooooooooooooo happppppy!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the help, support and encouragement without this forum I don't think I can go through this journey of the last 6 months.
> 
> I have faced many obstacle a long the way:
> - ACS (1 review),
> - IELTS (6 exams - 5 of 6 that give me 6.5 for writing, 1 of that I did not attended as I have already have result that I want, 2 reviews both did not change the mark),
> - pay lot of money to get bank statement from the bank,......
> 
> but the battle is over. I am the winner    .....
> 
> I will find sometime to write down my story somewhere to share with you all.... my advice for who are waiting or in the process of applying: don't give up.


Congrats!! 
Let me quote “Success is sweet and sweeter if long delayed and gotten through many struggles and defeats.”
- Amos Bronson Alcott

Wishing you all the best for the future..!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

tyjupi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got my Grant today soooooooooooooooooo happppppy!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the help, support and encouragement without this forum I don't think I can go through this journey of the last 6 months.
> 
> I have faced many obstacle a long the way:
> - ACS (1 review),
> - IELTS (6 exams - 5 of 6 that give me 6.5 for writing, 1 of that I did not attended as I have already have result that I want, 2 reviews both did not change the mark),
> - pay lot of money to get bank statement from the bank,......
> 
> but the battle is over. I am the winner    .....
> 
> I will find sometime to write down my story somewhere to share with you all.... my advice for who are waiting or in the process of applying: don't give up.


Congrats... All the best for the new life. Thanks for encouraging beginners like me (Vettassess applying today)


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Bhasker said:


> Hi people, need help here:
> 
> In immi account Screen 13/17
> 
> “Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?”
> 
> I have been working since 1/07/08 to 30/04/2012 in one organization and from 1/05/2012 to present in my current organization.
> My skill assessment has considered entire first employment i.e 1/07/08 to 30/04/2012. But just one year from the current employment i.e 05/12 to 05/13
> 
> Question 1: should I fill only ACS approved period which wud be just 1 year
> (05/12 to 05/13) or the entire period of 5years 11 months?
> 
> Question 2: In all docs submitted to ACS my position was Business analyst. The issue is that my current organization changed my designation from Business Analyst to Project Engineer from 14th October 2013. So in the position field that comes up under “Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?”
> Should I write business analyst like earlier or may be write Project Engineer/ Business analyst?
> 
> 
> “Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?”
> 
> Question 3: Again, should I choose “5years in last 10 years” (actually my total employment till date stands at 5 years 11 months) or should I consider only ACS approved period which wud be just 1 year (05/12 to 05/13)


Question 1: You can update all the years ACS assessed as relevant ans those not assessed as suitable as not relevant

Question 2: Mention both and provide dates and supporting docs

Question 3: Here, you should choose only the skilled years you have i.e post the years of experience that were assessed , if 1 year is your skilled level - then that. This is where you claim points for your "skilled"experience

Question 1 and 2 are where you mention the details of your work experience

Hope this helps


----------



## nbcst

Congrats! thanks for the advice  i am new here and have submitted my case to the VETASSESS advisory service..



tyjupi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got my Grant today soooooooooooooooooo happppppy!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the help, support and encouragement without this forum I don't think I can go through this journey of the last 6 months.
> 
> I have faced many obstacle a long the way:
> - ACS (1 review),
> - IELTS (6 exams - 5 of 6 that give me 6.5 for writing, 1 of that I did not attended as I have already have result that I want, 2 reviews both did not change the mark),
> - pay lot of money to get bank statement from the bank,......
> 
> but the battle is over. I am the winner    .....
> 
> I will find sometime to write down my story somewhere to share with you all.... my advice for who are waiting or in the process of applying: don't give up.


----------



## prseeker

gabhru said:


> Halo everyone , can someone please share the various status changes our application go through and also how do we know that CO has been allocated.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Congrats Max  good luck for your future.





gabhru said:


> Thanks buddy , really apprecaite the time you took out for this wonderful suggestion. If i was able to do it i would have done it. The internet is really slow and i cant pinpoint a single page where l will find the answer.


Once you lodge your application ( When I say lodge , I mean pay your fees ) you are supposed to upload all the required documents . 

Status of the documents will be like 

Recommended -> Required -> Received 
This will happen within 2-3 days of uploading the documents . This status means nothing and only shows that your documents are successfully uploaded . 

After this wait for CO will start . During this wait we recommend to get your PCC's done . 
You will need to provide PCC from all the countries you stayed in for more then 365 days (Cumulative) . PCC's should be provided for all the adult applicants .

You can also get your medicals done for all the applicants during this time . 

Just remember that your initial entry date will depend ob your PCC's and Medicals , that is 1 year from the earliest one .

After some time ( 6-8 Weeks ) CO will be assigned . There is no way to determine if CO is allocated or not , you will only come to know if he/she contacts you . If you have uploaded all the documents upfront , you can expect a direct grant . 

Once you get the grant , you can celebrate in whatever way you wish to celebrate . I personally recommend to get hopelessly drunk and party like a rockstar . 

I hope this answers some of your queries . If not please feel free to ask me again and I swear on the name of god that I will try to answer them to best of my capabilities . 

Warm Regards 
PD


----------



## freak199

*Ohh my godd!!*

Hey.....Cheers....mate...... When the going gets Tough the Tough ones Get Going!!!!

I can sense the joy and feeling of Achievement !!!

Amazing spirits!!!!Proud of you!!!!

Yes the IELTS is sounding like a Big Scam .... I have given Four times but missing with a whisker......


cheers
freak199





outkasted said:


> Any government issued photo-id is fine...
> 
> All the best!





tyjupi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got my Grant today soooooooooooooooooo happppppy!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the help, support and encouragement without this forum I don't think I can go through this journey of the last 6 months.
> 
> I have faced many obstacle a long the way:
> - ACS (1 review),
> - IELTS (6 exams - 5 of 6 that give me 6.5 for writing, 1 of that I did not attended as I have already have result that I want, 2 reviews both did not change the mark),
> - pay lot of money to get bank statement from the bank,......
> 
> but the battle is over. I am the winner    .....
> 
> I will find sometime to write down my story somewhere to share with you all.... my advice for who are waiting or in the process of applying: don't give up.


----------



## sunnyboi

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Question 3: Here, you should choose only the skilled years you have i.e post the years of experience that were assessed , if 1 year is your skilled level - then that. This is where you claim points for your "skilled"experience


If I remember right, option shows min. of 3 years and nothing less.


----------



## prseeker

tyjupi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got my Grant today soooooooooooooooooo happppppy!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the help, support and encouragement without this forum I don't think I can go through this journey of the last 6 months.
> 
> I have faced many obstacle a long the way:
> - ACS (1 review),
> - IELTS (6 exams - 5 of 6 that give me 6.5 for writing, 1 of that I did not attended as I have already have result that I want, 2 reviews both did not change the mark),
> - pay lot of money to get bank statement from the bank,......
> 
> but the battle is over. I am the winner    .....
> 
> I will find sometime to write down my story somewhere to share with you all.... my advice for who are waiting or in the process of applying: don't give up.


How can I miss this post .

Congrats bro . I am really happy for you . It was day before yesterday when we were joking about the glitches in emedical site and ImmiAccounts were also acting up and today you are writing your success story . 

5 Times IELTS , I really appreciate your patience and zeal to get this done . 
I can see from your timeline that CO was assigned on 20th , did he/she asked you for additional documents ? If yes what were they .

Party hard .


----------



## MaxTheWolf

australiaprvisa said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> I have one query. I have sent and upload all requested document by CO on 20th May. But till date i haven't received any updates from them.
> 
> May i do followup with them, i means may i send them mail again?
> 
> Is it ok to sent mail to CO or not?
> 
> Thanks.


I would not recommend that. CO would only communicate with in case of a requirement if additional documents. Auto response from DIBP specifically mentions 'We do not respond to status update enquiries or acknowledge received documents'.


----------



## australiaprvisa

ALIPA said:


> Same thing with me buddy...got the same question


You can contact them they will respond you. But do mail as per below format of subject line.

When contacting your allocated case officer, please ensure that you include the following information in the subject line of all emails to DIBP:


• The applicant’s full name and date of birth

• Case officer’s name

• File reference number


----------



## ToAustralia2013

sunnyboi said:


> If I remember right, option shows min. of 3 years and nothing less.


Yes you are right. Just mentioned it in context to his post. Minimum required skilled experience is 3


----------



## australiaprvisa

karnavidyut said:


> Same here......uploaded documents on 20/05....but I would give them another week before sending an email
> If you send an email and they respond do let us know what they say...thanks


You can contact them they will respond you. But do mail as per below format of subject line.

When contacting your allocated case officer, please ensure that you include the following information in the subject line of all emails to DIBP:


• The applicant’s full name and date of birth

• Case officer’s name

• File reference number


----------



## MaxTheWolf

tyjupi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got my Grant today soooooooooooooooooo happppppy!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the help, support and encouragement without this forum I don't think I can go through this journey of the last 6 months.
> 
> I have faced many obstacle a long the way:
> - ACS (1 review),
> - IELTS (6 exams - 5 of 6 that give me 6.5 for writing, 1 of that I did not attended as I have already have result that I want, 2 reviews both did not change the mark),
> - pay lot of money to get bank statement from the bank,......
> 
> but the battle is over. I am the winner    .....
> 
> I will find sometime to write down my story somewhere to share with you all.... my advice for who are waiting or in the process of applying: don't give up.



Congrats! welcome to the club!


----------



## australiaprvisa

rka123 said:


> Similar story here. CO had requested Meds and PCC. I uploaded PCC on 29/4/2014 and Meds went to completed state on 16/5/2014. Should I send an email to CO or give it an another week?


Hello you have wait a lots so better to send mail to CO. 

You can contact them they will respond you. But do mail as per below format of subject line.

When contacting your allocated case officer, please ensure that you include the following information in the subject line of all emails to DIBP:


• The applicant’s full name and date of birth

• Case officer’s name

• File reference number


----------



## Happybets

tyjupi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got my Grant today soooooooooooooooooo happppppy!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the help, support and encouragement without this forum I don't think I can go through this journey of the last 6 months.
> 
> I have faced many obstacle a long the way:
> - ACS (1 review),
> - IELTS (6 exams - 5 of 6 that give me 6.5 for writing, 1 of that I did not attended as I have already have result that I want, 2 reviews both did not change the mark),
> - pay lot of money to get bank statement from the bank,......
> 
> but the battle is over. I am the winner    .....
> 
> I will find sometime to write down my story somewhere to share with you all.... my advice for who are waiting or in the process of applying: don't give up.


Hi.. congrats... have a big celebration
..


----------



## molaboy

Guys, one clarification.
I understand Form 80 may not be asked but I'm gonna prepare just in case.

I read in the Form 80 that all 18+ needs form 80 so only for me or my wife
However, there is one comment saying Form 80 is for main applicant and Form 1221 for dependent?


----------



## slsujith

*It's a Grant*

Don't know how to express my feelings - I now understand how others would have felt when they saw that golden email.

Thanks a ton to all the forum members who has helped us sail through the application process. When I started this dream, I started with a migration agent, but then, as luck would have it, got transfer to Australia on 457.

From Australia, I started my PR process on my own, with the confidence I gained from going over the various posts on this wonderful forum. I wouldn't want to name anyone in particular, lest I forget someone. So, a BIG THANKYOU to all of you for helping me directly or indirectly in our journey. Now, I can have big sigh of relief for completing the process that I started about 8 months ago.

I wish all others who are waiting for their chance to get their golden mail as soon as possible. Our prayers are with you all.

I will remain active in the forum and contribute as much as I can and I will also be updating the thread I started on sharing my experiences in Down Under and my suggestions on way of living in Sydney.

:lalala: I couldn't ask for more and hope to remain humble and helpful.

Please ping me if you need any suggestion about anything related to living in Sydney.


Visa Applied: 14-Apr-2014
Meds: 30-Apr-2014 (uploaded)
PCC: Nov-2013
CO: 13-May-2014
Grant: 28-May-2014


----------



## Santhosh.15

tyjupi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got my Grant today soooooooooooooooooo happppppy!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the help, support and encouragement without this forum I don't think I can go through this journey of the last 6 months.
> 
> I have faced many obstacle a long the way:
> - ACS (1 review),
> - IELTS (6 exams - 5 of 6 that give me 6.5 for writing, 1 of that I did not attended as I have already have result that I want, 2 reviews both did not change the mark),
> - pay lot of money to get bank statement from the bank,......
> 
> but the battle is over. I am the winner    .....
> 
> I will find sometime to write down my story somewhere to share with you all.... my advice for who are waiting or in the process of applying: don't give up.


Perserverance !! Congrats mate !! 

You can enjoy your moment of happiness. Good luck.


----------



## Happybets

slsujith said:


> Don't know how to express my feelings - I now understand how others would have felt when they saw that golden email.
> 
> Thanks a ton to all the forum members who has helped us sail through the application process. When I started this dream, I started with a migration agent, but then, as luck would have it, got transfer to Australia on 457.
> 
> From Australia, I started my PR process on my own, with the confidence I gained from going over the various posts on this wonderful forum. I wouldn't want to name anyone in particular, lest I forget someone. So, a BIG THANKYOU to all of you for helping me directly or indirectly in our journey. Now, I can have big sigh of relief for completing the process that I started about 8 months ago.
> 
> I wish all others who are waiting for their chance to get their golden mail as soon as possible. Our prayers are with you all.
> 
> I will remain active in the forum and contribute as much as I can and I will also be updating the thread I started on sharing my experiences in Down Under and my suggestions on way of living in Sydney.
> 
> :lalala: I couldn't ask for more and hope to remain humble and helpful.
> 
> Please ping me if you need any suggestion about anything related to living in Sydney.
> 
> Visa Applied: 14-Apr-2014
> Meds: 30-Apr-2014 (uploaded)
> PCC: Nov-2013
> CO: 13-May-2014
> Grant: 28-May-2014


Congrats mate... have a great life in Oz


----------



## ozengineer

Hey!

I have seen people mention on several occasions that the 'new (im)migration year will begin on July 1'. What does that exactly mean? Can you assume new laws, rules and quotas by then or what is the significance?


----------



## Waqarali20005

slsujith said:


> Don't know how to express my feelings - I now understand how others would have felt when they saw that golden email.
> 
> Thanks a ton to all the forum members who has helped us sail through the application process. When I started this dream, I started with a migration agent, but then, as luck would have it, got transfer to Australia on 457.
> 
> From Australia, I started my PR process on my own, with the confidence I gained from going over the various posts on this wonderful forum. I wouldn't want to name anyone in particular, lest I forget someone. So, a BIG THANKYOU to all of you for helping me directly or indirectly in our journey. Now, I can have big sigh of relief for completing the process that I started about 8 months ago.
> 
> I wish all others who are waiting for their chance to get their golden mail as soon as possible. Our prayers are with you all.
> 
> I will remain active in the forum and contribute as much as I can and I will also be updating the thread I started on sharing my experiences in Down Under and my suggestions on way of living in Sydney.
> 
> :lalala: I couldn't ask for more and hope to remain humble and helpful.
> 
> Please ping me if you need any suggestion about anything related to living in Sydney.
> 
> 
> Visa Applied: 14-Apr-2014
> Meds: 30-Apr-2014 (uploaded)
> PCC: Nov-2013
> CO: 13-May-2014
> Grant: 28-May-2014




Congrats!


----------



## Santhosh.15

molaboy said:


> Guys, one clarification.
> I understand Form 80 may not be asked but I'm gonna prepare just in case.
> 
> I read in the Form 80 that all 18+ needs form 80 so only for me or my wife
> However, there is one comment saying Form 80 is for main applicant and Form 1221 for dependent?


Yes. Form 80 for primary applicant and Form 1221 is for dependent. But if you have more time you can fill both Form 80 and 1221 for dependent, not required though.


----------



## techie_blr

lovetosmack said:


> Disable your browsers pop up blocker and click the checklist again.. Username is techie_blr right?


Tried this, but still no success.


----------



## techie_blr

bond_bhai said:


> Do you see the docs which says "Recommended" on your application? Start uploading those. Some might not be "relevant" to you, for ex: Australian Qualifications - ignore those and upload evidence for "Overseas qualifications" (Just an example).


Thanks Bond Bhai, 

I have prepared all the documents and sent the copies to be notarized, I will start uploading those tonight or tomorrow Morning.


----------



## tyjupi

prseeker said:


> I can see from your timeline that CO was assigned on 20th , did he/she asked you for additional documents ? If yes what were they .
> 
> Party hard .


My CO ask for 8 years bank statements and income tax record.


----------



## Santhosh.15

tyjupi said:


> My CO ask for 8 years bank statements and income tax record.


OMG...Bank statement/Tax record of 8 years. Have you uploaded any payslips/Bank Statemens/Tax return prior to CO request ??


----------



## chiku2006

slsujith said:


> Don't know how to express my feelings - I now understand how others would have felt when they saw that golden email.
> 
> Thanks a ton to all the forum members who has helped us sail through the application process. When I started this dream, I started with a migration agent, but then, as luck would have it, got transfer to Australia on 457.
> 
> From Australia, I started my PR process on my own, with the confidence I gained from going over the various posts on this wonderful forum. I wouldn't want to name anyone in particular, lest I forget someone. So, a BIG THANKYOU to all of you for helping me directly or indirectly in our journey. Now, I can have big sigh of relief for completing the process that I started about 8 months ago.
> 
> I wish all others who are waiting for their chance to get their golden mail as soon as possible. Our prayers are with you all.
> 
> I will remain active in the forum and contribute as much as I can and I will also be updating the thread I started on sharing my experiences in Down Under and my suggestions on way of living in Sydney.
> 
> :lalala: I couldn't ask for more and hope to remain humble and helpful.
> 
> Please ping me if you need any suggestion about anything related to living in Sydney.
> 
> Visa Applied: 14-Apr-2014
> Meds: 30-Apr-2014 (uploaded)
> PCC: Nov-2013
> CO: 13-May-2014
> Grant: 28-May-2014


Congrats and have a wonderful life dude !!


----------



## prseeker

tyjupi said:


> My CO ask for 8 years bank statements and income tax record.


Thanks for the reply , CO asked for bank statements on 20th and when you uploaded them ?


----------



## chiku2006

tyjupi said:


> My CO ask for 8 years bank statements and income tax record.


You must have claimed 15 points. Didn't you upload your tax returns at the first place??


----------



## ALIPA

slsujith said:


> Don't know how to express my feelings - I now understand how others would have felt when they saw that golden email.
> 
> Thanks a ton to all the forum members who has helped us sail through the application process. When I started this dream, I started with a migration agent, but then, as luck would have it, got transfer to Australia on 457.
> 
> From Australia, I started my PR process on my own, with the confidence I gained from going over the various posts on this wonderful forum. I wouldn't want to name anyone in particular, lest I forget someone. So, a BIG THANKYOU to all of you for helping me directly or indirectly in our journey. Now, I can have big sigh of relief for completing the process that I started about 8 months ago.
> 
> I wish all others who are waiting for their chance to get their golden mail as soon as possible. Our prayers are with you all.
> 
> I will remain active in the forum and contribute as much as I can and I will also be updating the thread I started on sharing my experiences in Down Under and my suggestions on way of living in Sydney.
> 
> :lalala: I couldn't ask for more and hope to remain humble and helpful.
> 
> Please ping me if you need any suggestion about anything related to living in Sydney.
> 
> Visa Applied: 14-Apr-2014
> Meds: 30-Apr-2014 (uploaded)
> PCC: Nov-2013
> CO: 13-May-2014
> Grant: 28-May-2014


Many congratulations my friend...


----------



## ALIPA

Santhosh.15 said:


> Yes. Form 80 for primary applicant and Form 1221 is for dependent. But if you have more time you can fill both Form 80 and 1221 for dependent, not required though.


Hi, in my case CO asked form 80 for me and also for my wife. So better have it for both


----------



## mainak

techie_blr said:


> Tried this, but still no success.


Don't worry - this is indeed a bug - checklist link within IMMI account does not work


----------



## slsujith

Happybets said:


> Congrats mate... have a great life in Oz


Thanks mate.


----------



## slsujith

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats and have a wonderful life dude !!


Thanks mate.


----------



## slsujith

ALIPA said:


> Many congratulations my friend...


Thanks mate.


----------



## jestin684

slsujith said:


> Don't know how to express my feelings - I now understand how others would have felt when they saw that golden email.
> 
> Thanks a ton to all the forum members who has helped us sail through the application process. When I started this dream, I started with a migration agent, but then, as luck would have it, got transfer to Australia on 457.
> 
> From Australia, I started my PR process on my own, with the confidence I gained from going over the various posts on this wonderful forum. I wouldn't want to name anyone in particular, lest I forget someone. So, a BIG THANKYOU to all of you for helping me directly or indirectly in our journey. Now, I can have big sigh of relief for completing the process that I started about 8 months ago.
> 
> I wish all others who are waiting for their chance to get their golden mail as soon as possible. Our prayers are with you all.
> 
> I will remain active in the forum and contribute as much as I can and I will also be updating the thread I started on sharing my experiences in Down Under and my suggestions on way of living in Sydney.
> 
> :lalala: I couldn't ask for more and hope to remain humble and helpful.
> 
> Please ping me if you need any suggestion about anything related to living in Sydney.
> 
> Visa Applied: 14-Apr-2014
> Meds: 30-Apr-2014 (uploaded)
> PCC: Nov-2013
> CO: 13-May-2014
> Grant: 28-May-2014


Congrats mate......Australia still is a land of oppurtunities......Good Luck.....


----------



## kct_ash

jr16 said:


> No. Haha although everyone here would be wishing that was the case! You can expect a CO to be assigned in about a month (based on current trend). The bridging visa is granted to those onshore to remain onshore whilst your application is being processed.


I just noticed that the attached Acknowlwdgement pdf file in the mail has only listed my name for Bridge Visa and my wife name is not listed. However, the visa application summary does list her as a secondary applicant. Just worried that I will not be able to access the medicare services without the document mentioning her a Bridge Visa holder or any other issues.


----------



## Rocky82

*Received Grant Today*

Dear friends,

I have been following this thread since long and it has been of great help. Thanks to all. I am glad to share that I got Grant for 189 today and it was really quick. My timelines:

Code - 2613 (Analyst Prog)
Invitation - 27th Apr
Lodge - 15th May 
Medical - 19th May
All docs upload (Including Form 80/1221, PCC) - 20th May
Medicals uploaded - 25th May
Grant - 28th May

We were never contacted by CO. I will suggest everyone to upload all docs upfront. For me it was very helpful and decision was very fast (Below 2 weeks). Wish you good luck.


----------



## rattler

I uploaded 20 odd documents yesterday to my application, only to find out that all those documents were not there today. I got another mail from CO saying that the documents are not uploaded :-(

Finally sent all the documents via email. Any faced the same issue yesterday ?


----------



## manmvk

tyjupi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got my Grant today soooooooooooooooooo happppppy!!!!


Congratulation...All the very best....


----------



## ALIPA

Rocky82 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread since long and it has been of great help. Thanks to all. I am glad to share that I got Grant for 189 today and it was really quick. My timelines:
> 
> Code - 2613 (Analyst Prog)
> Invitation - 27th Apr
> Lodge - 15th May
> Medical - 19th May
> All docs upload (Including Form 80/1221, PCC) - 20th May
> Medicals uploaded - 25th May
> Grant - 28th May
> 
> We were never contacted by CO. I will suggest everyone to upload all docs upfront. For me it was very helpful and decision was very fast (Below 2 weeks). Wish you good luck.


Well that's a super duper..Congratulations mate..


----------



## chiku2006

Rocky82 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread since long and it has been of great help. Thanks to all. I am glad to share that I got Grant for 189 today and it was really quick. My timelines:
> 
> Code - 2613 (Analyst Prog)
> Invitation - 27th Apr
> Lodge - 15th May
> Medical - 19th May
> All docs upload (Including Form 80/1221, PCC) - 20th May
> Medicals uploaded - 25th May
> Grant - 28th May
> 
> We were never contacted by CO. I will suggest everyone to upload all docs upfront. For me it was very helpful and decision was very fast (Below 2 weeks). Wish you good luck.


Congrats man!!

I believe CO's are in competition with each other trying to beat each other in granting visas in the shortest span of time. ..


----------



## prseeker

rattler said:


> I uploaded 20 odd documents yesterday to my application, only to find out that all those documents were not there today. I got another mail from CO saying that the documents are not uploaded :-(
> 
> Finally sent all the documents via email. Any faced the same issue yesterday ?


Do you get Auto Reply email every time you send an email to CO ?


----------



## maq_qatar

Rocky82 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread since long and it has been of great help. Thanks to all. I am glad to share that I got Grant for 189 today and it was really quick. My timelines:
> 
> Code - 2613 (Analyst Prog)
> Invitation - 27th Apr
> Lodge - 15th May
> Medical - 19th May
> All docs upload (Including Form 80/1221, PCC) - 20th May
> Medicals uploaded - 25th May
> Grant - 28th May
> 
> We were never contacted by CO. I will suggest everyone to upload all docs upfront. For me it was very helpful and decision was very fast (Below 2 weeks). Wish you good luck.


Congr8s for your speedy grant

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## jestin684

Rocky82 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread since long and it has been of great help. Thanks to all. I am glad to share that I got Grant for 189 today and it was really quick. My timelines:
> 
> Code - 2613 (Analyst Prog)
> Invitation - 27th Apr
> Lodge - 15th May
> Medical - 19th May
> All docs upload (Including Form 80/1221, PCC) - 20th May
> Medicals uploaded - 25th May
> Grant - 28th May
> 
> We were never contacted by CO. I will suggest everyone to upload all docs upfront. For me it was very helpful and decision was very fast (Below 2 weeks). Wish you good luck.


Congrats mate......Good luck.....


----------



## rattler

prseeker said:


> Do you get Auto Reply email every time you send an email to CO ?


Nope, Never got an autoreply. Sent emails with and without attachments.


----------



## Sandy J

Rocky82 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread since long and it has been of great help. Thanks to all. I am glad to share that I got Grant for 189 today and it was really quick. My timelines:
> 
> Code - 2613 (Analyst Prog)
> Invitation - 27th Apr
> Lodge - 15th May
> Medical - 19th May
> All docs upload (Including Form 80/1221, PCC) - 20th May
> Medicals uploaded - 25th May
> Grant - 28th May
> 
> We were never contacted by CO. I will suggest everyone to upload all docs upfront. For me it was very helpful and decision was very fast (Below 2 weeks). Wish you good luck.


Congrats Rocky. Have a good one.


----------



## deven_123

MaxTheWolf said:


> thanks buddy
> 
> 190 is getting ready for a burst of grants. just wait till July'14.


What about 489'ers?? any ideas...


----------



## manmvk

slsujith said:


> Don't know how to express my feelings - I now understand how others would have felt when they saw that golden email.


Congratulation Mate..All the very best!!...


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Rocky82 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread since long and it has been of great help. Thanks to all. I am glad to share that I got Grant for 189 today and it was really quick. My timelines:
> 
> Code - 2613 (Analyst Prog)
> Invitation - 27th Apr
> Lodge - 15th May
> Medical - 19th May
> All docs upload (Including Form 80/1221, PCC) - 20th May
> Medicals uploaded - 25th May
> Grant - 28th May
> 
> We were never contacted by CO. I will suggest everyone to upload all docs upfront. For me it was very helpful and decision was very fast (Below 2 weeks). Wish you good luck.


Hearty Congrats!! Rocky .. Wishing you and your family the best...

Seeing your timelines and reports of other grants, this is the quote that reflects the state of my mind... 

"Hope springs eternal in the human breast;
Man never is, but always to be blessed:
The soul, uneasy and confined from home,
Rests and expatiates in a life to come."
– Alexander Pope, An Essay on Man

Forgive my philosophical side ... It helps with the waiting😇


----------



## monte1

Congrats !! 
Max
Preeti
slsujith
tyjupi
Rocky82

Time to celebrate for you guys, I am sure all pubs and Bars are going to be packed on this weekend, still two more days to go, more grants on the way.... 

Recently “Congrats” are being given the way “Thanks” were given by people getting Visas. It is raining Visas, never seen so many visas, given so quickly, it is really very inspiring and hopeful. What could be the probable reasons for such quick grants?


----------



## manmvk

Rocky82 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread since long and it has been of great help. Thanks to all. I am glad to share that I got Grant for 189 today.


Congratulation Mate..Grant in two weeks !!!...All the very best..


----------



## tyjupi

Santhosh.15 said:


> OMG...Bank statement/Tax record of 8 years. Have you uploaded any payslips/Bank Statemens/Tax return prior to CO request ??


I did uploaded payslips but not sure why I did not remember to upload bank statements.

I have all the tax records but only have latest 4 years of bank statement on my internet banking account. So I did upload all and email the CO that I have difficulty of getting the rest (I did not attached statement with the email). 

Requested additional statement for other 4 years cost me 600$ and I should receive the statement today, but then the grant even earlier than that. So I wasted 600$ for nothing.


----------



## slsujith

manmvk said:


> Congratulation Mate..All the very best!!...


Thanks mate


----------



## sandysomu

slsujith said:


> Don't know how to express my feelings - I now understand how others would have felt when they saw that golden email.
> 
> Thanks a ton to all the forum members who has helped us sail through the application process. When I started this dream, I started with a migration agent, but then, as luck would have it, got transfer to Australia on 457.
> 
> From Australia, I started my PR process on my own, with the confidence I gained from going over the various posts on this wonderful forum. I wouldn't want to name anyone in particular, lest I forget someone. So, a BIG THANKYOU to all of you for helping me directly or indirectly in our journey. Now, I can have big sigh of relief for completing the process that I started about 8 months ago.
> 
> I wish all others who are waiting for their chance to get their golden mail as soon as possible. Our prayers are with you all.
> 
> I will remain active in the forum and contribute as much as I can and I will also be updating the thread I started on sharing my experiences in Down Under and my suggestions on way of living in Sydney.
> 
> :lalala: I couldn't ask for more and hope to remain humble and helpful.
> 
> Please ping me if you need any suggestion about anything related to living in Sydney.
> 
> 
> Visa Applied: 14-Apr-2014
> Meds: 30-Apr-2014 (uploaded)
> PCC: Nov-2013
> CO: 13-May-2014
> Grant: 28-May-2014


Congratulation Sujith. Wish you well for life in australia.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Rocky82 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread since long and it has been of great help. Thanks to all. I am glad to share that I got Grant for 189 today and it was really quick. My timelines:
> 
> Code - 2613 (Analyst Prog)
> Invitation - 27th Apr
> Lodge - 15th May
> Medical - 19th May
> All docs upload (Including Form 80/1221, PCC) - 20th May
> Medicals uploaded - 25th May
> Grant - 28th May
> 
> We were never contacted by CO. I will suggest everyone to upload all docs upfront. For me it was very helpful and decision was very fast (Below 2 weeks). Wish you good luck.


Congrats! Welcome to the club!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

slsujith said:


> Don't know how to express my feelings - I now understand how others would have felt when they saw that golden email.
> 
> Thanks a ton to all the forum members who has helped us sail through the application process. When I started this dream, I started with a migration agent, but then, as luck would have it, got transfer to Australia on 457.
> 
> From Australia, I started my PR process on my own, with the confidence I gained from going over the various posts on this wonderful forum. I wouldn't want to name anyone in particular, lest I forget someone. So, a BIG THANKYOU to all of you for helping me directly or indirectly in our journey. Now, I can have big sigh of relief for completing the process that I started about 8 months ago.
> 
> I wish all others who are waiting for their chance to get their golden mail as soon as possible. Our prayers are with you all.
> 
> I will remain active in the forum and contribute as much as I can and I will also be updating the thread I started on sharing my experiences in Down Under and my suggestions on way of living in Sydney.
> 
> :lalala: I couldn't ask for more and hope to remain humble and helpful.
> 
> Please ping me if you need any suggestion about anything related to living in Sydney.
> 
> 
> Visa Applied: 14-Apr-2014
> Meds: 30-Apr-2014 (uploaded)
> PCC: Nov-2013
> CO: 13-May-2014
> Grant: 28-May-2014


Congratulations!


----------



## slsujith

sandysomu said:


> Congratulation Sujith. Wish you well for life in australia.


Thanks for the wishes.


----------



## slsujith

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks Max


----------



## Donavan

This is driving me insane, I see alot of VISA granted on similar timeline to my application. 

However I still have not hear a whisper from a Case Officer.


----------



## prseeker

Donavan said:


> This is driving me insane, I see alot of VISA granted on similar timeline to my application.
> 
> However I still have not hear a whisper from a Case Officer.


Really ? Look at my time lines , it will make you feel better .
Umm it's been 16 days since you filed your visa and you already going bonkers


----------



## mainak

Donavan said:


> This is driving me insane, I see alot of VISA granted on similar timeline to my application.
> 
> However I still have not hear a whisper from a Case Officer.


u filed on 12th may!!!! not even 3 weeks mate - take a chill pill

obviously grants are happening quicker but that does not mean within weeks


----------



## Eugene_

Donavan said:


> This is driving me insane, I see alot of VISA granted on similar timeline to my application.
> 
> However I still have not hear a whisper from a Case Officer.


It's only been a couple of weeks. Your CO will probably be assigned about a month or more later.


----------



## Donavan

prseeker said:


> Really ? Look at my time lines , it will make you feel better .
> Umm it's been 16 days since you filed your visa and you already going bonkers


Sorry mate, I am a really impatient person....

Looking at others timelines for the same occupation my CO must hurry up! LOL


----------



## Eugene_

Donavan said:


> Sorry mate, I am a really impatient person....
> 
> Looking at others timelines for the same occupation my CO must hurry up! LOL


Hahaha I understand the anticipation. Just make sure to cool your horses when you get a CO. They often get very enthusiastic applicants. And the more often you hassle them without reason, the slower your application might get. This is due to the increased workload from every applicant emailing them every day asking for an update.


----------



## rattler

Donavan said:


> Sorry mate, I am a really impatient person....
> 
> Looking at others timelines for the same occupation my CO must hurry up! LOL


Look at the timeline below. You will get some better sleep


----------



## Raf84

Rocky82 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread since long and it has been of great help. Thanks to all. I am glad to share that I got Grant for 189 today and it was really quick. My timelines:
> 
> Code - 2613 (Analyst Prog)
> Invitation - 27th Apr
> Lodge - 15th May
> Medical - 19th May
> All docs upload (Including Form 80/1221, PCC) - 20th May
> Medicals uploaded - 25th May
> Grant - 28th May
> 
> We were never contacted by CO. I will suggest everyone to upload all docs upfront. For me it was very helpful and decision was very fast (Below 2 weeks). Wish you good luck.


Congrats mate !!! hope they start granting 190 soon..


----------



## Raf84

*no 190 grants even today...*

Not even a single 190 grant this is really frustrating.. what a lucky bunch we are.. :scared:


----------



## gkkumar

Rocky82 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread since long and it has been of great help. Thanks to all. I am glad to share that I got Grant for 189 today and it was really quick. My timelines:
> 
> Code - 2613 (Analyst Prog)
> Invitation - 27th Apr
> Lodge - 15th May
> Medical - 19th May
> All docs upload (Including Form 80/1221, PCC) - 20th May
> Medicals uploaded - 25th May
> Grant - 28th May
> 
> We were never contacted by CO. I will suggest everyone to upload all docs upfront. For me it was very helpful and decision was very fast (Below 2 weeks). Wish you good luck.


Congrats Rocky !!


----------



## chiku2006

manmvk said:


> hi,
> 
> i applied 190 visa on feb 18th for me, my partner and kid. The co got allotted on may 8th and submitted the requested documents on 21st may. What is the possibilities of grant for nsw 190 for anzsco 254499 (registered nurse- nec) before july ?!
> 
> Thanks in advance..


50/50


----------



## techie_blr

iammanusharma said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my spouse got VISA grant today. I like to thank all forum members who have helped me throughout the process.
> 
> I've received grant in just 23 days after Application Submission.
> 
> My Timelines is as below :
> 
> 189 | 263113 | EOI (60 Points): 19/02/14 | Invite: 28/04/14 | Visa Lodged: 01/05/14 All Docs Front Loaded: 06/05/14 | CO Adelide team 2 contact on 18/5 | Grant: 23/05/14 | Travel to Australia : August 2014


Dear Iammanusharma, 

Can you help clarifying how did you scan experience letter/reference letter of all the companies? Did you scan all the letters in Single PDF file or scanned it separately and uploaded multiple documents? 
Please guide the same for Payslip as well. I have around 20 payslips from 4 different companies, is it fine to scan all these in Single PDF file and upload?


----------



## rinky84

Dear All,

I am a new member in this forum. I am really astonished to see wealth of information on these forums and wonder why I did not join earlier. I have applied for subclass 189- Skilled Independent visa for 261312 code. I have lodged my application recently and awaiting allocation of an immigration officer. 

I have a couple of questions for you folks :

1) I am yet to go for medicals and PCC. I had submitted my application to FBI couple of weeks ago and today I got a call from my friend that they have recovered 18 $ from the card. I have given Indian address for results delivery. I have two questions on this :

1) Since my card has been charged, does that mean FBI were okay with my fingerprints ?
2) If answer to above is 'yes',when can I expect to receive the report as I heard that FBI sends the results by first class USPS mail ? I live in mumbai

Just today I had been to Mumbai PSK for indian pcc. I was told that my file will be sent to CID and from there to local police station for verification. Thereafter I have to submit some docs to the police station and they will send it back to CID. CID will then send it back to pskk. After this I shall receive sms on my mobile for collection of pcc from psk. Phewwwww !!! what a torture despite me having same residential and passport address. The guy bluntly said that having same address does not matter... police verification is still mandatory.... When can I hope to receive thios pcc ?

pLEASE Please someone please help to answer my queries.


----------



## SS70011005

rinky84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am a new member in this forum. I am really astonished to see wealth of information on these forums and wonder why I did not join earlier. I have applied for subclass 189- Skilled Independent visa for 261312 code. I have lodged my application recently and awaiting allocation of an immigration officer.
> 
> I have a couple of questions for you folks :
> 
> 1) I am yet to go for medicals and PCC. I had submitted my application to FBI couple of weeks ago and today I got a call from my friend that they have recovered 18 $ from the card. I have given Indian address for results delivery. I have two questions on this :
> 
> 1) Since my card has been charged, does that mean FBI were okay with my fingerprints ?
> 2) If answer to above is 'yes',when can I expect to receive the report as I heard that FBI sends the results by first class USPS mail ? I live in mumbai
> 
> Just today I had been to Mumbai PSK for indian pcc. I was told that my file will be sent to CID and from there to local police station for verification. Thereafter I have to submit some docs to the police station and they will send it back to CID. CID will then send it back to pskk. After this I shall receive sms on my mobile for collection of pcc from psk. Phewwwww !!! what a torture despite me having same residential and passport address. The guy bluntly said that having same address does not matter... police verification is still mandatory.... When can I hope to receive thios pcc ?
> 
> pLEASE Please someone please help to answer my queries.


Well typical timeline is 3 weeks. But there's a way you can expedite it. Here's what I did as I had the same situation for my wife's passport (NO POLICE VERIFICATION):

1. Go to the local police station and ask about where do the people for passport verification sit.
2. Ask for the contact number and name of the police officer dealing with the case. (Generally, these guys are allocated a specific area in the jurisdiction of the police station.). Tell them you need this urgently or some better excuse.
3. Call up the guy and ask him if he can do it soon. Check whether the file has reached him for verification (usually it takes 2-3 days for them to receive the file, in my case it took them 2 days as it electronic --> they take a print out of it).
4. Call him again... 
5. Call him again...
6. He finally shows up at your residence and complains that there are processes that he needs to follow and can't just expedite for everyone.
7. Give him a cold drink, make him sit comfortably, do your small talk and finally a Rs. 500 note!!!
8. Within a week you'll get the SMS to collect your PCC.

So nutshell, you cut down the timeline from 3 weeks to 1 week....

Try it.. it worked for me (and I didn't even had to give Rs. 500, the officer was really nice ... but he still complained..  )

Good Luck!!


----------



## rajemailid

Wow. thats one hell of a timeline !!! Aspiring 189ers will envy this one. Congrats buddy!!! So when are you planning to land.. syd/mel?



Rocky82 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread since long and it has been of great help. Thanks to all. I am glad to share that I got Grant for 189 today and it was really quick. My timelines:
> 
> Code - 2613 (Analyst Prog)
> Invitation - 27th Apr
> Lodge - 15th May
> Medical - 19th May
> All docs upload (Including Form 80/1221, PCC) - 20th May
> Medicals uploaded - 25th May
> Grant - 28th May
> 
> We were never contacted by CO. I will suggest everyone to upload all docs upfront. For me it was very helpful and decision was very fast (Below 2 weeks). Wish you good luck.


----------



## techie_blr

raminbdjp said:


> Please visit DIAC site. Here is every instruction.
> 
> Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application
> 
> No of page is not important. No of file is important. For example you can make 1 file by combining 10/20/30-- pages of payslip.


Dear Raminbdjp, 

Is it allowed to add multiple document under one category? For example I have 20 playslips if I split it into 10 each in 1 PDF file, will I be allowed to upload both PDF files under Payslip Category?

Regards


----------



## Bhasker

*
ACS has recognized my 1st employment completely (1st July 2008 to 30th April 2012) but only considered just 1year (01/05/2012 to 01/05/2013)of my current employment (01/05/2012 till ongoing).*
*All docs for ACS had my designation as Business Analyst. However my current employer changed my designation to Project Engineer 2 (from 14th october 2013) even though my profile and work is the same.*

On screen 13/17 where employment details are to be mentioned, this is what I have done:

Position Employer Datefrom DateTo
*
Project Engineer (Business Analyst)>> Employer 2>>14th october -current
Business Analyst >> Employer 2>>02/05/2013 to 13th october 2013
Business Analyst) >>Employer2>> 01/05/2012 to 01/05/2013
Business Analyst) >>Employer 1 >> 1/07/2008 to 30/04/ 2012)

Only for the last two I have selected Yes for the question if the employment relevant to the nominated occupation as ACS has approved only this much time period. Please note that rest was not approved by ACS so I have selected 'NO'*

Am I doing this right?

Also for the question 'Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?'

*I have selected '3 years in past 10 years' as total period approved by ACS is 4 years 9 months combined even though my total employment till today is 5years 11 months. Have I made the right selection here*.

PLS PLS PLS somebody respond as i am losing time and need to do lots more !!


----------



## shahid.jabbar

Hi guys , 
I have 6 IELTS score in each , age=34 , experience =8 years in Programming .My points are 55 after After calculating . If consider state sponsor ship then i can get 5 points . That makes 60 points and eligible , Is this safe to apply for immigration ?


----------



## ALIPA

shahid.jabbar said:


> Hi guys ,
> I have 6 IELTS score in each , age=34 , experience =8 years in Programming .My points are 55 after After calculating . If consider state sponsor ship then i can get 5 points . That makes 60 points and eligible , Is this safe to apply for immigration ?


Best thing would be to give a try on IELTS and increase score


----------



## ToAustralia2013

shahid.jabbar said:


> Hi guys , I have 6 IELTS score in each , age=34 , experience =8 years in Programming .My points are 55 after After calculating . If consider state sponsor ship then i can get 5 points . That makes 60 points and eligible , Is this safe to apply for immigration ?


It is perfectly 'safe'. Most who apply for 190 have the same calculation.

However I hope you have had your experience assessed to make sure you have points for 8 years


----------



## lovetosmack

I just checked last years stats. The worst and the unlucky ones could get it at least by Sep 2014. I'm talking about 190 lodged from Jan to Jun 2014.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Bhasker said:


> ACS has recognized my 1st employment completely (1st July 2008 to 30th April 2012) but only considered just 1year (01/05/2012 to 01/05/2013)of my current employment (01/05/2012 till ongoing).
> All docs for ACS had my designation as Business Analyst. However my current employer changed my designation to Project Engineer 2 (from 14th october 2013) even though my profile and work is the same.
> 
> On screen 13/17 where employment details are to be mentioned, this is what I have done:
> 
> Position Employer Datefrom DateTo
> 
> Project Engineer (Business Analyst)>> Employer 2>>14th october -current
> Business Analyst >> Employer 2>>02/05/2013 to 13th october 2013
> Business Analyst) >>Employer2>> 01/05/2012 to 01/05/2013
> Business Analyst) >>Employer 1 >> 1/07/2008 to 30/04/ 2012)
> 
> Only for the last two I have selected Yes for the question if the employment relevant to the nominated occupation as ACS has approved only this much time period. Please note that rest was not approved by ACS so I have selected 'NO'
> 
> Am I doing this right?
> 
> Also for the question 'Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?'
> 
> I have selected '3 years in past 10 years' as total period approved by ACS is 4 years 9 months combined even though my total employment till today is 5years 11 months. Have I made the right selection here.
> 
> PLS PLS PLS somebody respond as i am losing time and need to do lots more !!


Seems alright!
I am not knowing much about your field so won't comment as if am an expert though!!
I suggest that you mention exactly as what is mentioned in your ACS letter. I have read about so many people making blunders by not understanding what ACS has said son assessment.
Since only last 2 are recognized only mention those as relevant, and those not recognized be selected as no. Also note that you should mention that same time period which ACS has stated.

On one side you say only 4yr9mns are approved but in above as per you only last 2 jobs are relevant. But that is only 2yrs

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

lovetosmack said:


> I just checked last years stats. The worst and the unlucky ones could get it at least by Sep 2014.


Wow!!! I guess I should start delaying my plans then

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

lovetosmack said:


> I just checked last years stats. The worst and the unlucky ones could get it at least by Sep 2014. I'm talking about 190 lodged from Jan to Jun 2014.


How about people, who lodge in July.. ?


----------



## nicemathan

It's perfectly fine to apply with 60 points but the waiting period for EOI invite will be longer, depending on your job code.

As suggested earlier increasing your IELTS scores to band 7 will be of great help to reach 65 points without state sponsorship under 189.

Which job code are you targeting ?



shahid.jabbar said:


> Hi guys ,
> I have 6 IELTS score in each , age=34 , experience =8 years in Programming .My points are 55 after After calculating . If consider state sponsor ship then i can get 5 points . That makes 60 points and eligible , Is this safe to apply for immigration ?


----------



## nicemathan

Also one more point, to consider.

Have you completed ACS?

Because ACS will deduct 2 years from your relevant experience in their review.



shahid.jabbar said:


> Hi guys ,
> I have 6 IELTS score in each , age=34 , experience =8 years in Programming .My points are 55 after After calculating . If consider state sponsor ship then i can get 5 points . That makes 60 points and eligible , Is this safe to apply for immigration ?


----------



## smady41

Dear Friends,

1. For functional english requirement of spouse -> Will the certificate proving that the diploma of 3 years was done in english will suffice? Has any of you recently submitted it as proof and got approval?

2. How does the EOI login and Immi account work together? Immi account seems to be where documents are to be uploaded. But from EOI page, it is required to file the new visa! How does this work together?

Can you please clarify these two questions?


----------



## ggupta002

*PCC for Spouse*

Can someone please advise what docs are required for spouse in case of PCC ? Which docs can be applied/obtained easily ?
Address on passport and current residence is different.


----------



## maq_qatar

shahid.jabbar said:


> Hi guys ,
> I have 6 IELTS score in each , age=34 , experience =8 years in Programming .My points are 55 after After calculating . If consider state sponsor ship then i can get 5 points . That makes 60 points and eligible , Is this safe to apply for immigration ?


Minimum IELTS 6 is requirement for 189 visa but in case of 190 every state have their own IELTS requirement which is more thn 6 band in each section.

What about exp after ACS, is it 8 year?

For all state availability and requirement in one time you check check below link
ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa


----------



## pricks

pricks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this great forum for a while and i am really impressed with the level of support and love between the members during the tough wait time for all of us.
> I am seeking your expertise to solve a dilemma in my application which is causing me a terrible headache.
> I applied for visa 189 on 5th of May and uploaded most of the documents (meds and pcc not yet finalized).
> 
> Currently I am filling form 80 for me and my wife and I have an issue with the "Have you been known with other names" section.
> 
> In my country, it is not a must to have a family name. Instead you can use your full biological name. For example, John Smith George William where:
> 
> -	John is my name	- Smith is my father	- George is my granpa - William is my father grandpa
> 
> People normally use the first name "John" with any other combination of the rest of the three names:
> John Smith
> John William
> John Smith George
> 
> most of the documents that I have submitted has the full name "John Smith George William" which is as per the passport and other submitted IDs.
> 
> I did not upload the employment contracts yet. however, i found out that one of the relevant employment contract (for me there are two relevant jobs) is written as John smith and other contract is John Smith George.
> 
> Knowing that the PCC will show the same name like the passport:
> 1) Do I need to declare that I have been known by other names?
> 2) Does this will impact the application (for example, referring it to external security checking which normally takes at least one year)
> 3) Can I just ignore this section as most of the documents (passport, IDS, employment references, birth certificate, degree certificates...pcc)?
> 4) is there a possibility to ask me for pcc for each name?
> 
> I would really appreciate your support in this uncommon issue which i am really struggling with. And congratulations for all those who reached the final destination in the application trip and wish u all the best in ur future steps.


Guys I posted this issue some pages back....can anyone help please!


----------



## Bhasker

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Question 1: You can update all the years ACS assessed as relevant ans those not assessed as suitable as not relevant
> 
> Question 2: Mention both and provide dates and supporting docs
> 
> Question 3: Here, you should choose only the skilled years you have i.e post the years of experience that were assessed , if 1 year is your skilled level - then that. This is where you claim points for your "skilled"experience
> 
> Question 1 and 2 are where you mention the details of your work experience
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks 'ToAustralia'. HUGE HELP! BTW i made a blunder in question 3, my ACS approved exp is not 1 year but 4 years 9 months (1st july 2008 to 30 april 2012 + 1st may 2012 to 1st may 2013)
u said "post the years of experience that were assessed" does this mean that my exp post 1st may 2013 till now should b entered as skilled or should the above mentioned 4years 9 month period b entered as skilled as this is what ACS termed as skilled in its report.


----------



## jrmoorthy75

Dear All,

I was silent follower of this wonderful site/thread since last couple of months and it has been of great help to me in succeeding visa grant for our family of four. 

Many thanks to all. 

My timelines:
ANZSCO - 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
Subclass - 189
IELTS - All 7+
EA's +ve assessment - 5 Feb 2014
EOI - 8 Feb 2014 with 65 points
Invitation - 10 Feb 3014
Visa Lodge - 26 Mar 2014
Pre-Medical - 19 Mar 2014
Docs upload - 27 Mar 2014
CO Allocated - 2 May 2014 (Req.PCC & Form 80)
PCC upload - 26 May 2014
GRANT - 28 May 2014😊😊😊😊

Wishing you all the best 👍


----------



## pricks

Rocky82 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread since long and it has been of great help. Thanks to all. I am glad to share that I got Grant for 189 today and it was really quick. My timelines:
> 
> Code - 2613 (Analyst Prog)
> Invitation - 27th Apr
> Lodge - 15th May
> Medical - 19th May
> All docs upload (Including Form 80/1221, PCC) - 20th May
> Medicals uploaded - 25th May
> Grant - 28th May
> 
> We were never contacted by CO. I will suggest everyone to upload all docs upfront. For me it was very helpful and decision was very fast (Below 2 weeks). Wish you good luck.


Congrats buddy! Time to celebrate
Can you advise what u exactly loaded


----------



## Bhasker

sunnyboi said:


> If I remember right, option shows min. of 3 years and nothing less.


Hi Sunnyboi. Thanks for pointing that out.  its actually my mistake. My exp approved by ACS is actually 4years 9 months and not 1 year. So I guess the 3 year option applies for me even though total exp i have is 5 years 11 months and counting... but ACS approved is just 4 year 9 months.
Please correct me if m wrong


----------



## manmvk

jrmoorthy75 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I was silent follower of this wonderful site/thread since last couple of months and it has been of great help to me in succeeding visa grant for our family of four.
> 
> Many thanks to all.


Congratulation Buddy...Wish you and your family all the very best...


----------



## Santhosh.15

jrmoorthy75 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I was silent follower of this wonderful site/thread since last couple of months and it has been of great help to me in succeeding visa grant for our family of four.
> 
> Many thanks to all.
> 
> My timelines:
> ANZSCO - 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> Subclass - 189
> IELTS - All 7+
> EA's +ve assessment - 5 Feb 2014
> EOI - 8 Feb 2014 with 65 points
> Invitation - 10 Feb 3014
> Visa Lodge - 26 Mar 2014
> Pre-Medical - 19 Mar 2014
> Docs upload - 27 Mar 2014
> CO Allocated - 2 May 2014 (Req.PCC & Form 80)
> PCC upload - 26 May 2014
> GRANT - 28 May 2014?de0a?de0a?de0a?de0a
> 
> Wishing you all the best ?dc4d


Congrats mate. Good luck and all the best


----------



## mainak

pricks said:


> Guys I posted this issue some pages back....can anyone help please!


Well mate it is kinda tricky here.

Your point of worry is that only one employment reference has name not matching to your full 4 words name. Except this, all other documents are showing your full name and they all are in tally.

Now, this is a scenario which I think none can accurately say what would be the aftermath but my best guess is that answering no for this at form 80 should be okay. Why I think so is that:

- your name actually a short form from your original name, not actually a different name
- your every document is referring to your full name and only employment reference is deviating but again employment document is never part of identification
- form 80 itself is on a lower demand from CO nowadays

Hence generally speaking, prepare form 80 but not uploading it would be my advice. And then when CO arrives and if form 80 is requested, then provide that along with a self declaration detailing this minor discrepancy to CO. From there go ahead as CO suggests

Cheers


----------



## manmvk

ggupta002 said:


> *PCC for Spouse*
> 
> Can someone please advise what docs are required for spouse in case of PCC ? Which docs can be applied/obtained easily ?
> Address on passport and current residence is different.


Hi, 
The diff of address in passport and current address does not matter for issuing PCC. You need to log in to Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India with your user name, download the application form for PCC, fill the same and upload, Pay the fee Rs.500 approx online and finally select the appointment date time and the PSK (Passport Seva Kendra). Normally there will be multiple PSKs which can serve you as per your address (normally in 30 - 50 km radius). 

The documents required are Original Passport, One Copy of passport and one Passport size photo. Hope this info help you.

Cheers


----------



## Arunvas

SS70011005 said:


> Well typical timeline is 3 weeks. But there's a way you can expedite it. Here's what I did as I had the same situation for my wife's passport (NO POLICE VERIFICATION):
> 
> 1. Go to the local police station and ask about where do the people for passport verification sit.
> 2. Ask for the contact number and name of the police officer dealing with the case. (Generally, these guys are allocated a specific area in the jurisdiction of the police station.). Tell them you need this urgently or some better excuse.
> 3. Call up the guy and ask him if he can do it soon. Check whether the file has reached him for verification (usually it takes 2-3 days for them to receive the file, in my case it took them 2 days as it electronic --> they take a print out of it).
> 4. Call him again...
> 5. Call him again...
> 6. He finally shows up at your residence and complains that there are processes that he needs to follow and can't just expedite for everyone.
> 7. Give him a cold drink, make him sit comfortably, do your small talk and finally a Rs. 500 note!!!
> 8. Within a week you'll get the SMS to collect your PCC.
> 
> So nutshell, you cut down the timeline from 3 weeks to 1 week....
> 
> Try it.. it worked for me (and I didn't even had to give Rs. 500, the officer was really nice ... but he still complained..  )
> 
> Good Luck!!


Easily a breach! Avoid such suggestions in a public forum at the least!


----------



## Pepraoz

*Grant!!!!*

I have been more reader than contribuitor in this forum, although I´ve always tried to help other users when I can. 

I am glad to share that we´ve got our visa!!!! Finally we know the taste of victory!!! Our journey have started some years ago, but every money and study hour spent worth to this the grant!

I hope hear about other grants in soon!!! It is just a question of time!

I am really grateful for this forum and users!!!! Thanks to all!!!


----------



## Bhasker

Bhasker said:


> Thanks 'ToAustralia'. HUGE HELP! BTW i made a blunder in question 3, my ACS approved exp is not 1 year but 4 years 9 months (1st july 2008 to 30 april 2012 + 1st may 2012 to 1st may 2013)in
> u said "post the years of experience that were assessed" does this mean that my exp post 1st may 2013 till now should b entered as skilled or should the above mentioned 4years 9 month period b entered as skilled as this is what ACS termed as skilled in its report.


I guess am way too excited.....making mistake again n again.....my ACS approved ex is actually just 2years and 9 months (july 2010 to april 2012 + may 2012 to may 2013)....this begs a different question "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" gives minimum option as 3 years in 10 years but my total skilled exp is 2 years 9 months....should I select 'No' as option for less than 3 is not there?


----------



## Bhasker

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Question 1: You can update all the years ACS assessed as relevant ans those not assessed as suitable as not relevant
> 
> Question 2: Mention both and provide dates and supporting docs
> 
> Question 3: Here, you should choose only the skilled years you have i.e post the years of experience that were assessed , if 1 year is your skilled level - then that. This is where you claim points for your "skilled"experience
> 
> Question 1 and 2 are where you mention the details of your work experience
> 
> Hope this helps


I guess am way too excited.....making mistake again n again.....my ACS approved ex is actually just 2years and 9 months (july 2010 to april 2012 + may 2012 to may 2013)....this begs a different question "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" gives minimum option as 3 years in 10 years but my total skilled exp is 2 years 9 months....should I select 'No' as option for less than 3 is not there?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Bhasker said:


> Thanks 'ToAustralia'. HUGE HELP! BTW i made a blunder in question 3, my ACS approved exp is not 1 year but 4 years 9 months (1st july 2008 to 30 april 2012 + 1st may 2012 to 1st may 2013) u said "post the years of experience that were assessed" does this mean that my exp post 1st may 2013 till now should b entered as skilled or should the above mentioned 4years 9 month period b entered as skilled as this is what ACS termed as skilled in its report.


In your ACS assessment letter there must be a clause which goes something like 'After Jan 2008' you can claim points. So for point 3 you should calculate the number of years you have post this clause


----------



## AuzLover

Bhasker said:


> I guess am way too excited.....making mistake again n again.....my ACS approved ex is actually just 2years and 9 months (july 2010 to april 2012 + may 2012 to may 2013)....this begs a different question "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" gives minimum option as 3 years in 10 years but my total skilled exp is 2 years 9 months....should I select 'No' as option for less than 3 is not there?


You should never choose 'Yes' even if the experience is less than 3years by a single day. I was pulled back to 3year experience as my ACS approved experience was 4year 9months :Cry:


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Bhasker said:


> I guess am way too excited.....making mistake again n again.....my ACS approved ex is actually just 2years and 9 months (july 2010 to april 2012 + may 2012 to may 2013)....this begs a different question "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" gives minimum option as 3 years in 10 years but my total skilled exp is 2 years 9 months....should I select 'No' as option for less than 3 is not there?


If your skilled experience is less than 3 years then there are no points for experience. Minimum is 3 years.. How many points had u claimed in EOI for work experience? That's the same that should be updated here.... However I hope you have understood your ACS assessment correctly and claimed accordingly in EOI. The same should be claimed and substantiated in your application


----------



## Santhosh.15

Pepraoz said:


> I have been more reader than contribuitor in this forum, although I´ve always tried to help other users when I can.
> 
> I am glad to share that we´ve got our visa!!!! Finally we know the taste of victory!!! Our journey have started some years ago, but every money and study hour spent worth to this the grant!
> 
> I hope hear about other grants in soon!!! It is just a question of time!
> 
> I am really grateful for this forum and users!!!! Thanks to all!!!


CongrTs mate. All your money and study is worth !! 

Good luck.


----------



## Eugene_

ToAustralia2013 said:


> If your skilled experience is less than 3 years then there are no points for experience. Minimum is 3 years.. How many points had u claimed in EOI for work experience? That's the same that should be updated here.... However I hope you have understood your ACS assessment correctly and claimed accordingly in EOI. The same should be claimed and substantiated in your application


This circumstance is exactly why understanding the EOI is so important. Entering the correct information into the EOI at the start is crucial. If it turns out you have less points than claimed in the EOI, you will be wasting your time and money applying for that visa.

Better to just redo the EOI properly or you might find yourself out of $3k+ with no refund.


----------



## DSS

Guys, 

I uploaded my PCC from both home country & UAE on 26 may evening via email and uploaded the same in immiaccount. However, in my account I see the file name for the uploaded ones, but I can see these docs as requested against the uploaded data? Is this a system glitch?

Also, I heard that the team Brisbane team 34 where my case was allocated has been dissolved? I'm worried if it reaches right hands. Pcc was the only requested info from my CO during her last contact with me.


Thanks
DSS


----------



## maq_qatar

Pepraoz said:


> I have been more reader than contribuitor in this forum, although I´ve always tried to help other users when I can.
> 
> I am glad to share that we´ve got our visa!!!! Finally we know the taste of victory!!! Our journey have started some years ago, but every money and study hour spent worth to this the grant!
> 
> I hope hear about other grants in soon!!! It is just a question of time!
> 
> I am really grateful for this forum and users!!!! Thanks to all!!!


Many congratulation to you mate and good luck for future life.

I remember our conversation on other forum 'EOI Submitted club' where we use to keep track of each invitation rounds from 2013 and we both have delayed for long to receive invitation, finally your waiting time is over.

Congratulation to you again.


----------



## maq_qatar

jrmoorthy75 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I was silent follower of this wonderful site/thread since last couple of months and it has been of great help to me in succeeding visa grant for our family of four.
> 
> Many thanks to all.
> 
> My timelines:
> ANZSCO - 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> Subclass - 189
> IELTS - All 7+
> EA's +ve assessment - 5 Feb 2014
> EOI - 8 Feb 2014 with 65 points
> Invitation - 10 Feb 3014
> Visa Lodge - 26 Mar 2014
> Pre-Medical - 19 Mar 2014
> Docs upload - 27 Mar 2014
> CO Allocated - 2 May 2014 (Req.PCC & Form 80)
> PCC upload - 26 May 2014
> GRANT - 28 May 2014&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> Wishing you all the best &#55357;&#56397;



lane::tea:, Party time


----------



## rattler

The coveted email arrived this morning. Got the grant for me and my dependant mother. 
eace:eace:

I will post more details later in the day. 
Please hold your questions till then (At a client site now)

Party Time. :drum::drum:


----------



## pyramid

rattler said:


> The coveted email arrived this morning. Got the grant for me and my dependant mother.
> eace:eace:
> 
> I will post more details later in the day.
> Please hold your questions till then (At a client site now)
> 
> Party Time. :drum::drum:


Excellent boy...stay in cloud nine and enjoy...


----------



## jamuu04

rattler said:


> The coveted email arrived this morning. Got the grant for me and my dependant mother.
> eace:eace:
> 
> I will post more details later in the day.
> Please hold your questions till then (At a client site now)
> 
> Party Time. :drum::drum:


Congrats to you and your family! All the best!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rattler said:


> The coveted email arrived this morning. Got the grant for me and my dependant mother.
> eace:eace:
> 
> I will post more details later in the day.
> Please hold your questions till then (At a client site now)
> 
> Party Time. :drum::drum:


Congrats buddy!

What a start of the day!


----------



## Raf84

rattler said:


> The coveted email arrived this morning. Got the grant for me and my dependant mother.
> eace:eace:
> 
> I will post more details later in the day.
> Please hold your questions till then (At a client site now)
> 
> Party Time. :drum::drum:


congrats mate...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jrmoorthy75 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I was silent follower of this wonderful site/thread since last couple of months and it has been of great help to me in succeeding visa grant for our family of four.
> 
> Many thanks to all.
> 
> My timelines:
> ANZSCO - 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> Subclass - 189
> IELTS - All 7+
> EA's +ve assessment - 5 Feb 2014
> EOI - 8 Feb 2014 with 65 points
> Invitation - 10 Feb 3014
> Visa Lodge - 26 Mar 2014
> Pre-Medical - 19 Mar 2014
> Docs upload - 27 Mar 2014
> CO Allocated - 2 May 2014 (Req.PCC & Form 80)
> PCC upload - 26 May 2014
> GRANT - 28 May 2014😊😊😊😊
> 
> Wishing you all the best 👍


Congrats buddy!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Pepraoz said:


> I have been more reader than contribuitor in this forum, although I´ve always tried to help other users when I can.
> 
> I am glad to share that we´ve got our visa!!!! Finally we know the taste of victory!!! Our journey have started some years ago, but every money and study hour spent worth to this the grant!
> 
> I hope hear about other grants in soon!!! It is just a question of time!
> 
> I am really grateful for this forum and users!!!! Thanks to all!!!


Congrats buddy!


----------



## Rocky82

pricks said:


> Congrats buddy! Time to celebrate
> Can you advise what u exactly loaded


Thanks all for your wishes !!

Docs that I uploaded: 
Colored scans for ACS, IELTS, Passports, B.Tech Degree, 10th/12th Marksheets, Marriage Certificate, Salary Slips (Every Third Month), IT Return, Bank statement with highlighted salary, Experience letter, Self and Manager's Affidavit for the exp for which we couldn't get experience summary letter, Form 80, Form 1221, Medical examination Receipts and Form 1023 (To correct a small mistake that we did while filling online form).

I hope I didn't miss any.

I got my PCC done in Mar while we were waiting for invitation. That saved lot of time. We uploaded whatever we could and thought could be relevant.


----------



## chennaiguy

Friends, my CO asked to go for additional medicals and there was a line item in immiaccount with "Requested" status against Medical Evidence. After completing the medicals, my agent uploaded the fee receipt but instead of status changing from Requested to Required after upload, it created a new row for the same type and the status changed from required to received. However the CO requested medical evidence row is still in Requested state. Is this how it works? I am little worried if my CO has been notified about the medicals completed or not.


----------



## Rocky82

Raf84 said:


> Congrats mate !!! hope they start granting 190 soon..


I got my case done from a MARA agent and she was also saying that lot of her client's visa for 190 is not coming which is bit surprising as State Sponsorship should be quick. She was of opinion that 190s will be granted in bunches in July. 

And 189s are being granted quickly because being year end, COs want to clear their backlog and start fresh in new year (From July).


----------



## Rocky82

rajemailid said:


> Wow. thats one hell of a timeline !!! Aspiring 189ers will envy this one. Congrats buddy!!! So when are you planning to land.. syd/mel?


Thanks buddy 

Have plans to travel to Melbourne but When is a question for me now. 
Want to sort out for my job from here only before I travel. Some of friends did same, got PR looked for job from offshore, gave interviews on skype and the very first day they landed they started earning  Just hoping things sail through smooth.


----------



## auexcited

rattler said:


> The coveted email arrived this morning. Got the grant for me and my dependant mother.
> eace:eace:
> 
> I will post more details later in the day.
> Please hold your questions till then (At a client site now)
> 
> Party Time. :drum::drum:


congrats!


----------



## vishVpre

hello

we have the precious 189 with us know for the next 5 years.

i had read somewhere that this allows us to work in NZ as well in addition to AUS. how far is this true? details on this would help!


----------



## DSS

Congrats to all who got their grants in the recent days.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

rattler said:


> The coveted email arrived this morning. Got the grant for me and my dependant mother. eace:eace: I will post more details later in the day. Please hold your questions till then (At a client site now) Party Time. :drum::drum:


Hearty Congrats!! Always good to hear such news in the morning...sustains the hope for others in queue😌


----------



## ALIPA

rattler said:


> The coveted email arrived this morning. Got the grant for me and my dependant mother.
> eace:eace:
> 
> I will post more details later in the day.
> Please hold your questions till then (At a client site now)
> 
> Party Time. :drum::drum:


Great.. congratulations mate...may more.grants flow


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

I got CO allocated on13th May and the same day he requested some additional documents as the evidence of relationship (my husband is a dependent applicant). We uploaded all the documents on 23rd May. 

Since we traveled to India last month on the bridging visa A, it was ceased as travel is not allowed on Bridging Visa A. Today I got a mail from a different CO (GSM Case Officer - Team 34, )then initially who was assigned to us on 13th (GSM Case Officer - Team 33), about the grant of Bridging Visa A – does this mean that the allocated has changed to this new one ? or it is just a Bridging Visa A grant general process ? 

Also, any ideas how long it may take after uploading the requested documents ? Please suggest.

Regards
Ds


----------



## AuzLover

jrmoorthy75 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I was silent follower of this wonderful site/thread since last couple of months and it has been of great help to me in succeeding visa grant for our family of four.
> 
> Many thanks to all.
> 
> My timelines:
> ANZSCO - 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> Subclass - 189
> IELTS - All 7+
> EA's +ve assessment - 5 Feb 2014
> EOI - 8 Feb 2014 with 65 points
> Invitation - 10 Feb 3014
> Visa Lodge - 26 Mar 2014
> Pre-Medical - 19 Mar 2014
> Docs upload - 27 Mar 2014
> CO Allocated - 2 May 2014 (Req.PCC & Form 80)
> PCC upload - 26 May 2014
> GRANT - 28 May 2014😊😊😊😊
> 
> Wishing you all the best 👍


Congrats moorthy eace:


----------



## AuzLover

rattler said:


> The coveted email arrived this morning. Got the grant for me and my dependant mother.
> eace:eace:
> 
> I will post more details later in the day.
> Please hold your questions till then (At a client site now)
> 
> Party Time. :drum::drum:


wow, congratss :tea:


----------



## Achilles_as

Congrats to all you got the Visas in recent days. :tea:


----------



## Achilles_as

Rocky82 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I have been following this thread since long and it has been of great help. Thanks to all. I am glad to share that I got Grant for 189 today and it was really quick. My timelines:
> 
> Code - 2613 (Analyst Prog)
> Invitation - 27th Apr
> Lodge - 15th May
> Medical - 19th May
> All docs upload (Including Form 80/1221, PCC) - 20th May
> Medicals uploaded - 25th May
> Grant - 28th May
> 
> We were never contacted by CO. I will suggest everyone to upload all docs upfront. For me it was very helpful and decision was very fast (Below 2 weeks). Wish you good luck.


Good Lord that is one awesome timeline buddy. Many many congratulations. Can you guide what all documents you uploaded upfront?

.... and once again many many congratualtions!!! :whoo:


----------



## luckyduck12

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got CO allocated on13th May and the same day he requested some additional documents as the evidence of relationship (my husband is a dependent applicant). We uploaded all the documents on 23rd May.
> 
> Since we traveled to India last month on the bridging visa A, it was ceased as travel is not allowed on Bridging Visa A. Today I got a mail from a different CO (GSM Case Officer - Team 34, )then initially who was assigned to us on 13th (GSM Case Officer - Team 33), about the grant of Bridging Visa A – does this mean that the allocated has changed to this new one ? or it is just a Bridging Visa A grant general process ?
> 
> Also, any ideas how long it may take after uploading the requested documents ? Please suggest.
> 
> Regards
> Ds


Hi, do you know why the CO asked for evidence of relationship despite you are already married?
what sort of evidence CO asked for? and what did you upload...

Sorry I started to worry as I also have a dependant husband :fish:


----------



## Deepshikha

luckyduck12 said:


> Hi, do you know why the CO asked for evidence of relationship despite you are already married?
> what sort of evidence CO asked for? and what did you upload...
> 
> Sorry I started to worry as I also have a dependant husband :fish:


Hi,

We submitted the marriage certificate but he asked for additional evidences of relationship, maybe the reason is we have just been married for an year and as soon as we were married I came to Australia and then we initiated the process of PR.

There is a long list of documents that you can provide as the evidence of relationship.. (http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/evidence-of-relationship.htm)

We provided additional 15 proofs that we are married and live together. I believe there are a few lucky ones who get caught for this.. and we were the ones  

You dont need to worry until they dont ask anything else from you.


----------



## techie_blr

Dear Fellow Members,

I need a suggestion in my case, I hope at-least someone would have encountered this situation. 

*In one of my transcript the name is spelled incorrectly. *This was not a major issue in my country and so far nobody pointed it out, but I am not sure how CO will take it, he may consider or may not consider. 

In this situation, what proof or evidence shall I provide along with Transcript to inform CO about incorrect spelling in Transcripts. 

Shall I prepare a statutory declaration mentioning that spelling is printed in-correctly in one of the transcript? I am not sure how shall I handle this situation, please guide. 

Regards


----------



## luckyduck12

Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> We submitted the marriage certificate but he asked for additional evidences of relationship, maybe the reason is we have just been married for an year and as soon as we were married I came to Australia and then we initiated the process of PR.
> 
> There is a long list of documents that you can provide as the evidence of relationship.. (http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/evidence-of-relationship.htm)
> 
> We provided additional 15 proofs that we are married and live together. I believe there are a few lucky ones who get caught for this.. and we were the ones
> 
> You dont need to worry until they dont ask anything else from you.


Thanks so much for your quick reply..

I got married just weeks before I lodged the application because the wedding was already planned and I suddenly got invitation out of no where (thought it would take months after)

However we have a history of living in the same place and studied in the same school so I hope CO will pick that out..


----------



## rattler

Thanks everyone for the wishes. 

As I applied with my dependant mother. Here are some of the questions that I have answered on PM. I am putting it here so that it can help other people as well.

1. did u fill her form 80?
A: Yes

2. did u fill form 47a?
A: Yes

3. I am requesting her to get bank statements for the past 6-7 years of her account to prove fin dependency.how have u gone about it?
1) Last one year statement of Australian bank account of hers, where i transfer 200$ every month in her account.
2) She is already on a 457 Dependant visa
3) My father's death certificate.
4) Declaration that i used while applying for 457 visa, saying she is dependant on me.
5) Couple of letters on her name for the current address, I created tax number for her in australia, woolworths letter etc 

4. what have u shown as address proof for both of u
A: See above

5. do you also have a sibling in india? 
A: No

They expect your dependant to be living with you at the time of the application.
My mom was living with me in India when I applied for her 457 dependant visa and after that she moved here to Australia with me , with a gap of three months. 

So I kind of did my homework after the 457 visa and planned this so that I have Bank Account, residence proofs etc ready at the time of PR Application. Feel free to shoot any more questions.


----------



## Deepshikha

Any suggestions on the below. Thanks.



Deepshikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got CO allocated on13th May and the same day he requested some additional documents as the evidence of relationship (my husband is a dependent applicant). We uploaded all the documents on 23rd May.
> 
> Since we traveled to India last month on the bridging visa A, it was ceased as travel is not allowed on Bridging Visa A. Today I got a mail from a different CO (GSM Case Officer - Team 34, )then initially who was assigned to us on 13th (GSM Case Officer - Team 33), about the grant of Bridging Visa A – does this mean that the allocated has changed to this new one ? or it is just a Bridging Visa A grant general process ?
> 
> Also, any ideas how long it may take after uploading the requested documents ? Please suggest.
> 
> Regards
> Ds


----------



## Achilles_as

pricks said:


> Guys I posted this issue some pages back....can anyone help please!


Dude I amnot the expert, but have been a silent follower of this forum and few others as well.
What i have understood so far is that the COs are pretty understanding and often are helpful. However with that being said, i would recommend if you can provide a certificate with this information along with something whcih is unique, like your passport number. 

In the PCC make sure the passport number is always mentioned. That might ease things out for you.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Achilles_as said:


> Good Lord that is one awesome timeline buddy. Many many congratulations. Can you guide what all documents you uploaded upfront?
> 
> .... and once again many many congratualtions!!! :whoo:


Hi Rokey....how many points did you had and how long you have to wait. Can you share with us..

thanks


----------



## prseeker

Deepshikha said:


> Any suggestions on the below. Thanks.


Usually they take 1 day to 22-25 days , average being 10-12 .


----------



## manmvk

Pepraoz said:


> I have been more reader than contribuitor in this forum, although I´ve always tried to help other users when I can.
> 
> I am glad to share that we´ve got our visa!!!! Finally we know the taste of victory!!! Our journey have started some years ago, but every money and study hour spent worth to this the grant!
> 
> I hope hear about other grants in soon!!! It is just a question of time!
> 
> I am really grateful for this forum and users!!!! Thanks to all!!!


Congratulation....All the very best...


----------



## Tashi_Norem

prseeker said:


> Usually they take 1 day to 22-25 days , average being 10-12 .


hi Deepshikha......it seems you did not had to wait long to get your invitation...i m keeping my fingers crossed for the same..

regards


----------



## manmvk

rattler said:


> The coveted email arrived this morning. Got the grant for me and my dependant mother.
> eace:eace:
> 
> I will post more details later in the day.
> Please hold your questions till then (At a client site now)
> 
> Party Time. :drum::drum:


Congratulation!!!...All the very best to you and your Mom!!......


----------



## Karen0510

Hey Congrats!! All the very best  God Bless

Was your visa grant for sub class 189 or 190 ????


QUOTE=tyjupi;4095650]Hi All

Just got my Grant today soooooooooooooooooo happppppy!!!!

Thank you everyone for the help, support and encouragement without this forum I don't think I can go through this journey of the last 6 months. 

I have faced many obstacle a long the way:
- ACS (1 review), 
- IELTS (6 exams - 5 of 6 that give me 6.5 for writing, 1 of that I did not attended as I have already have result that I want, 2 reviews both did not change the mark), 
- pay lot of money to get bank statement from the bank,...... 

but the battle is over. I am the winner    ..... 

I will find sometime to write down my story somewhere to share with you all.... my advice for who are waiting or in the process of applying: don't give up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rocky82

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi Rokey....how many points did you had and how long you have to wait. Can you share with us..
> 
> thanks


Hi Tashi,

I had 60 points and submitted EOI in Jan. Got invitation 27th Apr and Lodged visa on 15th May and other docs, medicals etc all uploaded on 26th May and finally grant on 28th May.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Rocky82 said:


> Hi Tashi,
> 
> I had 60 points and submitted EOI in Jan. Got invitation 27th Apr and Lodged visa on 15th May and other docs, medicals etc all uploaded on 26th May and finally grant on 28th May.



HI Rockey82...Congrats and thanks for the information. I submitted my EOI on May 28 and keeping my fingers crossed for the invitation...hoping by not what 60 pointers are almost over...

regards


----------



## Deepshikha

Hi,

I got CO allocated on13th May and the same day he requested some additional documents as the evidence of relationship (my husband is a dependent applicant). We uploaded all the documents on 23rd May.

Since we traveled to India last month on the bridging visa A, it was ceased as travel is not allowed on Bridging Visa A. Today I got a mail from a different CO (GSM Case Officer - Team 34, )then initially who was assigned to us on 13th (GSM Case Officer - Team 33), about the grant of Bridging Visa A – does this mean that the allocated has changed to this new one ? or it is just a Bridging Visa A grant general process ?

Have anyone else been through the situation where two different CO contacted ?
Is this fine that CO gets changes after the first requested for documents and then a new CO was assigned to pick the case.

Regards
Ds


----------



## Karen0510

Guys i would like to know all who are waiting for a grant for sub class 190.... are you'll mailing ur CO for an update or just waiting.

After i received a mail from CO requesting doc and to complete my medicals..... i got the doc organised and sent a mail and after medicals i sent another mail..... should i send a mail now requesting the status of my case or just wait.....

Wishes to all the sub class 189 who have received their grants... God bless!!!

And all Sub Class 190 who are waiting for an ans.... Wishes and prayers goes out to all....


Have a lovely day !!

K


----------



## mainak

Deepshikha said:


> Any suggestions on the below. Thanks.


This is a new trend that one application is being verified by multiple CO's... couple weeks back one guy here reported he got contacts from 3 different COs... hence don't worry..


----------



## jestin684

rattler said:


> The coveted email arrived this morning. Got the grant for me and my dependant mother.
> eace:eace:
> 
> I will post more details later in the day.
> Please hold your questions till then (At a client site now)
> 
> Party Time. :drum::drum:


Congrats mate......


----------



## Achilles_as

rattler said:


> The coveted email arrived this morning. Got the grant for me and my dependant mother.
> eace:eace:
> 
> I will post more details later in the day.
> Please hold your questions till then (At a client site now)
> 
> Party Time. :drum::drum:


Congrats Buddy!!


----------



## Tashi_Norem

chongrats Achilles_as.....m keeping my fingers crossed with 60 points....EOI submitted in 28/05/2014


----------



## Achilles_as

Tashi_Norem said:


> chongrats Achilles_as.....m keeping my fingers crossed with 60 points....EOI submitted in 28/05/2014


Still waiting on CO/Grant buddy.. lets hold the congrats a little while (hopefully) longer


----------



## Tashi_Norem

hehe...ok buddy..but nevertheless you got an invitation..


----------



## chennaiguy

chennaiguy said:


> Friends, my CO asked to go for additional medicals and there was a line item in immiaccount with "Requested" status against Medical Evidence. After completing the medicals, my agent uploaded the fee receipt but instead of status changing from Requested to Required after upload, it created a new row for the same type and the status changed from required to received. However the CO requested medical evidence row is still in Requested state. Is this how it works? I am little worried if my CO has been notified about the medicals completed or not.


Anyone please??? Just wanted to know if clicking on attach document link of "requested" status and uploading receipt will behave like this.


----------



## lovetosmack

Karen0510 said:


> Guys i would like to know all who are waiting for a grant for sub class 190.... are you'll mailing ur CO for an update or just waiting.
> 
> After i received a mail from CO requesting doc and to complete my medicals..... i got the doc organised and sent a mail and after medicals i sent another mail..... should i send a mail now requesting the status of my case or just wait.....
> 
> Wishes to all the sub class 189 who have received their grants... God bless!!!
> 
> And all Sub Class 190 who are waiting for an ans.... Wishes and prayers goes out to all....
> 
> 
> Have a lovely day !!
> 
> K


Karen

The much hurt 190'ers are here. Some in your stage, some waiting for CO to be allocated. You can post your queries there.

For now, all the 190'ers are just waiting. Even though you have sent the medicals, you will have to wait until July 1st unless you lodged the visa in 2013. Can you update your signature so that we can help you better ?


----------



## lovetosmack

chennaiguy said:


> Anyone please??? Just wanted to know if clicking on attach document link of "requested" status and uploading receipt will behave like this.


There is nothing you should be worried about. Medicals always are uploaded from the backend by the hospitals. Whether you upload the receipt or not, the CO is notified.

In your case, the agent might have uploaded it as a new document rather than uploading it against the existing link. Relax.


----------



## Achilles_as

chennaiguy said:


> Anyone please??? Just wanted to know if clicking on attach document link of "requested" status and uploading receipt will behave like this.


I have attached my medicals (provided the HAP ID in the application) and i see it as "recommended". My agent says it should be ok. But will have to wait and see. I havnt yet heard from the CO yet.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

lovetosmack said:


> There is nothing you should be worried about. Medicals always are uploaded from the backend by the hospitals. Whether you upload the receipt or not, the CO is notified. In your case, the agent might have uploaded it as a new document rather than uploading it to the existing link. Relax.


Do we need to upload the receipt for medicals? We haven't done it. Thought only the results are required which will be uploaded by clinic directly

Also when I go to Print in health declarations, it does show that they have started the process. 

Please advise


----------



## chennaiguy

lovetosmack said:


> There is nothing you should be worried about. Medicals always are uploaded from the backend by the hospitals. Whether you upload the receipt or not, the CO is notified. In your case, the agent might have uploaded it as a new document rather than uploading it to the existing link. Relax.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## techie_blr

techie_blr said:


> Dear Fellow Members,
> 
> I need a suggestion in my case, I hope at-least someone would have encountered this situation.
> 
> *In one of my transcript the name is spelled incorrectly. *This was not a major issue in my country and so far nobody pointed it out, but I am not sure how CO will take it, he may consider or may not consider.
> 
> In this situation, what proof or evidence shall I provide along with Transcript to inform CO about incorrect spelling in Transcripts.
> 
> Shall I prepare a statutory declaration mentioning that spelling is printed in-correctly in one of the transcript? I am not sure how shall I handle this situation, please guide.
> 
> Regards


Hi All, 


I got the response/information on how to handle this situation. As per the information I have got through one of the Immigration Agent, we need to fill-up for 1023 and request for correction in Visa application for the following section 

Other names/Spellings
Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?

Put a correct information with the alternate spelling/name and upload the document after signing and scanning it. 

I hope above information is useful to everyone. Also let me know if anybody came across such situation of wrong spelling? Please share how did you handle this? 

Regards
Techie_Blr


----------



## Bhasker

ToAustralia2013 said:


> If your skilled experience is less than 3 years then there are no points for experience. Minimum is 3 years.. How many points had u claimed in EOI for work experience? That's the same that should be updated here.... However I hope you have understood your ACS assessment correctly and claimed accordingly in EOI. The same should be claimed and substantiated in your application


ok, now i am scared. This is the exact language in my ACS assessment:

_*"The following employment after July 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level to 261111 (ICT business analyst) of the ANZSCO code.

Dates: 07/08 - 04/12
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: X
Country: India

Dates: 05/12 - 05/13
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: Y
Country: India*_

Just downloaded my EOI points breakdown and Under* "Years of Experience in a nominated occupation- Overseas within Last 10 years"* I have claimed 5 points (equal to or greater than 3 years and less than 5 years)

I think i made a fatal mistake here  

Please tell me if i am right or wrong here....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Bhasker said:


> ok, now i am scared. This is the exact language in my ACS assessment:
> 
> _*"The following employment after July 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level to 261111 (ICT business analyst) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Dates: 07/08 - 04/12
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: X
> Country: India
> 
> Dates: 05/12 - 05/13
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: Y
> Country: India*_
> 
> Just downloaded my EOI points breakdown and Under* "Years of Experience in a nominated occupation- Overseas within Last 10 years"* I have claimed 5 points (equal to or greater than 3 years and less than 5 years)
> 
> I think i made a fatal mistake here
> 
> Please tell me if i am right or wrong here....:fingerscrossed:


I think you are good, says your experience after July 2010 so that means from Aug 2010 to August 2013, you do have 3 years. I see no issue


----------



## ToAustralia2013

ToAustralia2013 said:


> I think you are good, says your experience after July 2010 so that means from Aug 2010 to August 2013, you do have 3 years. I see no issue


Oh yes, thats assuming you were working after 05/13 right ?  . You just need to provide proof of continuing employment post the assessment date


----------



## ALIPA

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Do we need to upload the receipt for medicals? We haven't done it. Thought only the results are required which will be uploaded by clinic directly
> 
> Also when I go to Print in health declarations, it does show that they have started the process.
> 
> Please advise


No need. In case that if you take mednon CO request and results didn't upload within 28 days then receipt will need


----------



## ToAustralia2013

ALIPA said:


> No need. In case that if you take mednon CO request and results didn't upload within 28 days then receipt will need



Oh, thank you . That's good to know


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Hi

I am planning to file for "Internal Auditor" for australia under 189 category.
My question for the experience holder is that, i am having 2.5 yr of work ex in Audit but i am unable to give letter head for all the duties i have performed during my job because of problems between me and employer at the time of me leaving the firm.
So i am planning to give the same as statutory declaration.
Plus i am working in Dubai since March as an internal Auditor.

1. What should be the amount of Stamp Paper which i should file.?
2. how they going to verify the same as i dont want them to contact Partner, but want them to have verification done from my senior.
3. I can give all originals from current employer, will Dubai factor will have any effect on the tenure of process..

Looking forward for the inputs


----------



## Achilles_as

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Do we need to upload the receipt for medicals? We haven't done it. Thought only the results are required which will be uploaded by clinic directly
> 
> Also when I go to Print in health declarations, it does show that they have started the process.
> 
> Please advise


As mentioned by lovetosmack and me, it doesn't matter if you uploaded the health reciepts or not. Mentioning the HAP ID in application will ensure that the CO will pull it from the clinics directly.


----------



## smady41

techie_blr said:


> Dear Fellow Members,
> 
> I need a suggestion in my case, I hope at-least someone would have encountered this situation.
> 
> *In one of my transcript the name is spelled incorrectly. *This was not a major issue in my country and so far nobody pointed it out, but I am not sure how CO will take it, he may consider or may not consider.
> 
> In this situation, what proof or evidence shall I provide along with Transcript to inform CO about incorrect spelling in Transcripts.
> 
> Shall I prepare a statutory declaration mentioning that spelling is printed in-correctly in one of the transcript? I am not sure how shall I handle this situation, please guide.
> 
> Regards


Yes, an SD stating that your name in passport and the name which is spelled wrongly are indeed both the same person will do.

It will also be a good idea to state the differently spelled names compared to your pp name, in the application form as you fill it.


----------



## cloudram

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will the HDFC salary bank statement alone will do as a address proof ? Or More than one address is required ?
> 
> Did they ask for any other ID proof ? Because my wife does not have any other ID/Address proof in the address mentioned in Passport .
> 
> Please advice
> 
> Regards
> Cloudram



Hi,
My wife applied for PCC today and she got it done in just 2 hours. Thanks for every suggestion.

Thanks
Cloudram


----------



## smady41

*Spouse Functional English Requirement*

Guys, can someone please respond to me on this??

- Is the letter from college stating the 3 year course was done in english is sufficient for proving functional english abilities??

Please can someone respond on this?


----------



## pyramid

smady41 said:


> *Spouse Functional English Requirement*
> 
> Guys, can someone please respond to me on this??
> 
> - Is the letter from college stating the 3 year course was done in english is sufficient for proving functional english abilities??
> 
> Please can someone respond on this?


I guess so....


----------



## Tashi_Norem

i guess you need IELTS or any other English test result.. by the way..u got invitation with 60 Points?..how long u have to wait


----------



## samdam

smady41 said:


> *Spouse Functional English Requirement*
> 
> Guys, can someone please respond to me on this??
> 
> - Is the letter from college stating the 3 year course was done in english is sufficient for proving functional english abilities??
> 
> Please can someone respond on this?


IELTS 5 is the minimum criteria to suggest that she knows functional english


----------



## pyramid

samdam said:


> IELTS 5 is the minimum criteria to suggest that she knows functional english


Hold on guys..If he is not going to score partner points then IELTS is not Mandatory....


----------



## Optimus Prime

smady41 said:


> *Spouse Functional English Requirement*
> 
> Guys, can someone please respond to me on this??
> 
> - Is the letter from college stating the 3 year course was done in english is sufficient for proving functional english abilities??
> 
> Please can someone respond on this?


Yes. Make sure the letter clearly says the course was full time and more than 2 years with your Spouse's name. And also that the course instructions were in English.


----------



## krish82

rattler said:


> Thanks everyone for the wishes.
> 
> As I applied with my dependant mother. Here are some of the questions that I have answered on PM. I am putting it here so that it can help other people as well.
> 
> 1. did u fill her form 80?
> A: Yes
> 
> 2. did u fill form 47a?
> A: Yes
> 
> 3. I am requesting her to get bank statements for the past 6-7 years of her account to prove fin dependency.how have u gone about it?
> 1) Last one year statement of Australian bank account of hers, where i transfer 200$ every month in her account.
> 2) She is already on a 457 Dependant visa
> 3) My father's death certificate.
> 4) Declaration that i used while applying for 457 visa, saying she is dependant on me.
> 5) Couple of letters on her name for the current address, I created tax number for her in australia, woolworths letter etc
> 
> 4. what have u shown as address proof for both of u
> A: See above
> 
> 5. do you also have a sibling in india?
> A: No
> 
> They expect your dependant to be living with you at the time of the application.
> My mom was living with me in India when I applied for her 457 dependant visa and after that she moved here to Australia with me , with a gap of three months.
> 
> So I kind of did my homework after the 457 visa and planned this so that I have Bank Account, residence proofs etc ready at the time of PR Application. Feel free to shoot any more questions.


Hi rattler,
I am on the process of 190 visa. My mom depends on me i would like to take her like you to our dream land. But for 190 the questions and process are same like 457.


----------



## samdam

pyramid said:


> Hold on guys..If he is not going to score partner points then IELTS is not Mandatory....


everybody above 16 years of age has to show functional english ability irrespective of claiming the partner points or not!!


----------



## nitinmoudgil

I live in Dubai for my job since 3 months and i want to add my mother in the application
My mother lives in my native place in india... will that be an issue ??


----------



## DivineGrace

DivineGrace said:


> Surely you need to call DIAC Buddy , 10 weeks is way too long for CO allocation
> diac no. - 00611300364613
> 
> Please share what they say , if u want you can Private message me as well. All the Best !



Hi Friend 

Is there any update from the CO on ur case ?


----------



## karnavidyut

Hey Folks,

My CO got allocated on 01/05 when they contacted me to send the Form 80 and PCC. I submitted these on 20/05....
I was expecting the grant mail and was very happy when i woke up this morning to find an email from the gsm team 08. My joy was only short lived when i found that my CO now wants the form 1221 for all applicants 
I had never before heard of anyone being asked to submit both Form 80 and Form 1221 for all applicants. But I'm doing it anyways and hoping this contact is the final contact before sending the grant email  
So guys who are waiting for the CO, just relax there are others who have got direct grants and there are people like me who have got a CO assigned but the wait continues
So just chill for now and either enjoy the free time or plan for the next steps.....whatever you prefer


----------



## huzefa85

smady41 said:


> *Spouse Functional English Requirement*
> 
> Guys, can someone please respond to me on this??
> 
> - Is the letter from college stating the 3 year course was done in english is sufficient for proving functional english abilities??
> 
> Please can someone respond on this?


*If you are not claiming partner points*, then a letter from the college stating the duration of the course, *and the course was in English* should be sufficient.
If you cannot get such a letter (which was my case), then your spouse will have to complete IELTS examination. But IELTS requirement in spouse case is only 4.5 average.


----------



## Bhasker

karnavidyut said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> My CO got allocated on 01/05 when they contacted me to send the Form 80 and PCC. I submitted these on 20/05....
> I was expecting the grant mail and was very happy when i woke up this morning to find an email from the gsm team 08. My joy was only short lived when i found that my CO now wants the form 1221 for all applicants
> I had never before heard of anyone being asked to submit both Form 80 and Form 1221 for all applicants. But I'm doing it anyways and hoping this contact is the final contact before sending the grant email
> So guys who are waiting for the CO, just relax there are others who have got direct grants and there are people like me who have got a CO assigned but the wait continues
> So just chill for now and either enjoy the free time or plan for the next steps.....whatever you prefer


Like ur attitude Karanvidyut.....wish I cud be so calm as well.


----------



## huzefa85

karnavidyut said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> My CO got allocated on 01/05 when they contacted me to send the Form 80 and PCC. I submitted these on 20/05....
> I was expecting the grant mail and was very happy when i woke up this morning to find an email from the gsm team 08. My joy was only short lived when i found that my CO now wants the form 1221 for all applicants
> I had never before heard of anyone being asked to submit both Form 80 and Form 1221 for all applicants. But I'm doing it anyways and hoping this contact is the final contact before sending the grant email
> So guys who are waiting for the CO, just relax there are others who have got direct grants and there are people like me who have got a CO assigned but the wait continues
> So just chill for now and either enjoy the free time or plan for the next steps.....whatever you prefer


LOL .. what a downer after reading the first 3 lines of the para. I was waiting for a line which says 'YIPEEE .. GRANT' or something like that 
But as someone has rightly said, nothing tests your patience like PR visa application  We need to keep waiting and one day the mail will come 

Btw my CO is also from GSM Team 08. Whats your CO initials ?


----------



## rinky84

SS70011005 said:


> Well typical timeline is 3 weeks. But there's a way you can expedite it. Here's what I did as I had the same situation for my wife's passport (NO POLICE VERIFICATION):
> 
> 1. Go to the local police station and ask about where do the people for passport verification sit.
> 2. Ask for the contact number and name of the police officer dealing with the case. (Generally, these guys are allocated a specific area in the jurisdiction of the police station.). Tell them you need this urgently or some better excuse.
> 3. Call up the guy and ask him if he can do it soon. Check whether the file has reached him for verification (usually it takes 2-3 days for them to receive the file, in my case it took them 2 days as it electronic --> they take a print out of it).
> 4. Call him again...
> 5. Call him again...
> 6. He finally shows up at your residence and complains that there are processes that he needs to follow and can't just expedite for everyone.
> 7. Give him a cold drink, make him sit comfortably, do your small talk and finally a Rs. 500 note!!!
> 8. Within a week you'll get the SMS to collect your PCC.
> 
> So nutshell, you cut down the timeline from 3 weeks to 1 week....
> 
> Try it.. it worked for me (and I didn't even had to give Rs. 500, the officer was really nice ... but he still complained..  )
> 
> Good Luck!!


I am really confused with all this. Whatever I read on the forum indicated that if passport and residential address are same then pcc is issued within a day or maybe within hours. Thats not at all true. I had the same address but was flatly denied issuance of pcc in mumbai psk. They said it is not so easy to issue pcc within a day. police verification is mandatory. Then how come people in other psk's have managed to get their pcc's in a day. if this is true then why this discrimination ? Basically there was no issue for me when my passport was issued. But looks like I am going to go through a hell of a phase for this pcc thing. really worried. if i track my status, it says it has been now sent to SP office , district mumbai. once 'clear' message is received, sms will be sent on mobile to collect the pcc. Any ideas whats the timelines and is there any way I can expedite this. 

With the current pace it looks like it will take another 3 months to get the pcc and i am expecting case officer allocation soon. Don't know if CO will give me that much time.

please help buddies


----------



## chandana

Hi Friends/ seniors,

I have a big concern over my wife's PCC application.

Assume that my wife's family name was "ABC" before marriage and was changed to "XYZ", after marriage.

The officers advised to specify her family name as "ABC" instead of "XYZ", since according to them, it has to be what's given in her National ID. I asked them whether we could put what's there in her passport ("XYZ") but they re-stressed that it has to be as per her National ID, and she'd have to obtain a fresh National ID is this need to be changed to "XYZ".

So, the concern is in her visa application, Form 80 her family name had been given as "XYZ", as per her passport.

One thing I thought was, under section 5 in her Form 80, i have indicated her family name before marriage as "ABC". Not sure if this can convince the CO.

If this is going to be a sure problem, she could apply for a new National ID and re-apply for a PCC, it's a very tedious process and might take a while.

What are your thoughts on this? Will this be a major concern for the CO to proceed and grant visa?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## visitkangaroos

Dear Friends,

I lodged my Visa application on *17th March 2014* . I guess one of the very few in 189 category, who have not got the grant lodging their application this back.

I did not upload any of the documents till the CO was assigned to me on* 8th April 2014*. And then finished uploading all my documents including medicals from Hospital, all required PCCs , Form 80 and Form 1221 by *29th April 2014 *and now all of them show in received state.

Now it has been around a month and have not heard back anything from CO. Even no query has been answered by my CO.

Do you guys think my application has gone for external check. Shall I try calling DIBP. Please suggest.


----------



## karnavidyut

rinky84 said:


> I am really confused with all this. Whatever I read on the forum indicated that if passport and residential address are same then pcc is issued within a day or maybe within hours. Thats not at all true. I had the same address but was flatly denied issuance of pcc in mumbai psk. They said it is not so easy to issue pcc within a day. police verification is mandatory. Then how come people in other psk's have managed to get their pcc's in a day. if this is true then why this discrimination ? Basically there was no issue for me when my passport was issued. But looks like I am going to go through a hell of a phase for this pcc thing. really worried. if i track my status, it says it has been now sent to SP office , district mumbai. once 'clear' message is received, sms will be sent on mobile to collect the pcc. Any ideas whats the timelines and is there any way I can expedite this.
> 
> With the current pace it looks like it will take another 3 months to get the pcc and i am expecting case officer allocation soon. Don't know if CO will give me that much time.
> 
> please help buddies


Just chill! Everybody face their own set of hurdles....you are facing this one....I faced this one too  
I would recommend you to visit another thread dedicated to the Indian Police clearance and you should surely get some tips and tricks......I personally let it go according to the time lines and it took about 5-6 weeks. That was election time, it should be quicker now! 
And yeah dont worry the CO will give you extra time provided you show them evidence you have applied and paid fees....Easy peasy


----------



## SS70011005

rinky84 said:


> I am really confused with all this. Whatever I read on the forum indicated that if passport and residential address are same then pcc is issued within a day or maybe within hours. Thats not at all true. I had the same address but was flatly denied issuance of pcc in mumbai psk. They said it is not so easy to issue pcc within a day. police verification is mandatory. Then how come people in other psk's have managed to get their pcc's in a day. if this is true then why this discrimination ? Basically there was no issue for me when my passport was issued. But looks like I am going to go through a hell of a phase for this pcc thing. really worried. if i track my status, it says it has been now sent to SP office , district mumbai. once 'clear' message is received, sms will be sent on mobile to collect the pcc. Any ideas whats the timelines and is there any way I can expedite this.
> 
> With the current pace it looks like it will take another 3 months to get the pcc and i am expecting case officer allocation soon. Don't know if CO will give me that much time.
> 
> please help buddies


Buddy, Police Verification is must for every applicant for PCC for their Passports. There is nothing to be confused about. The problem is that the passport issuance system has gone under some changes recently in last 3-4 years. My wife's passport was made before such change and I believe even your wife's passport. 

In the new system (Managed by TCS now), a lot of data got misplaced and not all the information was updated in the system (as police verification was still paper based process). There's nothing to be afraid or confused about.

In my passport case, since I had it re-issued in 2012 under the new system. Police Verification was digitally updated and hence they could issue PCC in an hour. However, my wife's passport's PCC got stuck due to her data not being available in the Passport office's system. Thats all.

The recommendation that I gave was to speed up the process for you as it worked for me.


----------



## caaustralia

*Form 80*

Hey,

Do the NSW guys forward the copy of the SS application to DIBP ?

Actually, in the resume sent to NSW, I have mentioned that I worked with a Chartered accountant firm for six months (in 2006). However, while filing the visa application, I did not mention this as I do not have docs to prove this.

I am filing up Form 80 and in Q 20, we need to give details of all employment and internships. So should I mention this short term employment or leave it.

I am afraid that the CO will point out this discrepancy.

Pls advice.

Regards,
caaustralia


----------



## rattler

maq_qatar said:


> lane::tea:, Party time





nitinmoudgil said:


> I live in Dubai for my job since 3 months and i want to add my mother in the application
> My mother lives in my native place in india... will that be an issue ??


Yes, it could potentially be. As per their definition of dependant, the dependant is someone who depends on you for housing,finance,clothing, fooding etc. I am not sure if anyone of these are missing, will they accept it or not.


----------



## smady41

samdam said:


> everybody above 16 years of age has to show functional english ability irrespective of claiming the partner points or not!!


Am not claiming partner points. Question is, is ielts only way to prove functional skills???? I been hearing about this cert from college all this while. Has it changed?

Anyone here who is married and has proven spouse language skills without ielts?

Pls help


----------



## Karen0510

Thanks I'm aware of the wait ....well let's hope all works well.... July 1st will be lot of good news 


QUOTE=lovetosmack;4107914]Karen

The much hurt 190'ers are here. Some in your stage, some waiting for CO to be allocated. You can post your queries there.

For now, all the 190'ers are just waiting. Even though you have sent the medicals, you will have to wait until July 1st unless you lodged the visa in 2013. Can you update your signature so that we can help you better ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## smady41

huzefa85 said:


> If you are not claiming partner points, then a letter from the college stating the duration of the course, and the course was in English should be sufficient.
> If you cannot get such a letter (which was my case), then your spouse will have to complete IELTS examination. But IELTS requirement in spouse case is only 4.5 average.


Thanks man. I shall attach her diploma cert and transcripts if necessary to prove duration of the course.


----------



## jestin684

rinky84 said:


> I am really confused with all this. Whatever I read on the forum indicated that if passport and residential address are same then pcc is issued within a day or maybe within hours. Thats not at all true. I had the same address but was flatly denied issuance of pcc in mumbai psk. They said it is not so easy to issue pcc within a day. police verification is mandatory. Then how come people in other psk's have managed to get their pcc's in a day. if this is true then why this discrimination ? Basically there was no issue for me when my passport was issued. But looks like I am going to go through a hell of a phase for this pcc thing. really worried. if i track my status, it says it has been now sent to SP office , district mumbai. once 'clear' message is received, sms will be sent on mobile to collect the pcc. Any ideas whats the timelines and is there any way I can expedite this.
> 
> With the current pace it looks like it will take another 3 months to get the pcc and i am expecting case officer allocation soon. Don't know if CO will give me that much time.
> 
> please help buddies


Yep case officer will surely give u enough time to produce the documents asked by the CO. When the co contacts u, u have to tell the case officer what exactly the situation is and why u cant provide any of the required documents. The imp thing is to reply to the email from the co. If u dont reply to the email within 28 days, ur visa application will be rejected and then u get 28 days more to apply for mrt (migration review tribunal).

Yes it is true that psks do offer pcc in 1 hour, I got mine. It depends upon the state and city u belong to. Some psks offer in 1 hour while others might take longer.


----------



## rinky84

karnavidyut said:


> Just chill! Everybody face their own set of hurdles....you are facing this one....I faced this one too
> I would recommend you to visit another thread dedicated to the Indian Police clearance and you should surely get some tips and tricks......I personally let it go according to the time lines and it took about 5-6 weeks. That was election time, it should be quicker now!
> And yeah dont worry the CO will give you extra time provided you show them evidence you have applied and paid fees....Easy peasy


Hi Karnavidyut,

I really appreciate your prompt response and I wish you all the best and a grant soon. Would you please help me with my questions below as my PCC has been granted with pre police verification mode. As I understand it, the flow is as follows :

1) PSK sends file to SP district office, Mumbai ( I believe this is the CID office at CST in Mumbai). How long does it take ? Do we need to follow up with SP office ?
2) The CID office will send the file after verification at local police station for further verification ( This is when the tracking status should change to 'At local police office for verification')
3) The police station officer will send an inspector to residence for verification and ask to come and personally submit documents at police station
4) The local police station will resend the file back to CID (SP office)
5) The SP office CID will send a 'Clear' report back to PSK
6) The PSK will send an sms to mobile phone for collection.

Correct me if I am wrong ? In your case was the procedure the same ? Is point 3 applicable ? Do we need to submit additional documents at the police station ? Would you please be kind enough to share approximate timelines for each step. Mine is at step 1 now and I assume it is with the CID office for verification as my status has not changed in the last 3 days.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Anybody with 60 pts got invitation during 26th May invitation round


----------



## MaxTheWolf

vishVpre said:


> hello
> 
> we have the precious 189 with us know for the next 5 years.
> 
> i had read somewhere that this allows us to work in NZ as well in addition to AUS. how far is this true? details on this would help!


not even the slightest chance. who told you that?


----------



## ozbound12

MaxTheWolf said:


> not even the slightest chance. who told you that?


Actually you can work in NZ as an Australian permanent resident. But time spent in NZ doesn't count for the purposes of meeting the residency requirements for obtaining an RRV or applying for citizenship.


----------



## rattler

MaxTheWolf said:


> not even the slightest chance. who told you that?


Technically, you are correct. But a Australian PR can get a resident visa on arrival at NZ airport which lets you live and work in NZ. See below: (Its from NZ embassy website)

Australian citizens and permanent residents - New Zealand Immigration Service

_Australian citizens and permanent residents do not usually require a visa for travel to New Zealand, unless they are a person with significant character issues as described in Sections 15 and 16 of the Immigration Act 2009.

Provided they enter New Zealand on a valid passport, Australian citizens and permanent residents will normally be granted a resident visa at the airport to stay in New Zealand.

An application for a resident visa is deemed to be made by completing the “New Zealand Passenger Arrival Card” and giving this to an immigration officer together with a passport or travel document. Resident visas granted at the airport are electronic, meaning you will not be given a stamp or label in your passport.

This resident visa allows the holder to remain indefinitely in New Zealand, to study, and to work for any employer, but it will expire upon exit from New Zealand.
_


----------



## Bhasker

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Oh yes, thats assuming you were working after 05/13 right ?  . You just need to provide proof of continuing employment post the assessment date


Yes absolutely i have been working after 05/13 till today as I write this. In fact there is practically no gap in my employment from the day I started working till date!

So u mean ACS will accept the employment post 05/13 till now as skilled? I will show proofs of course. That way it will be 3years 10 months!!

After July means from August? But I have provided employment details in EOI as follows:
01/07/2010 to 30/04/2012 (job1)
01/05/2012 to blank (indicating ongoing employment) (Job2)

So I did not write from august but started from July itself....was that a mistake? I had checked this with ppl here at expatforum and they said go ahead with 1st july 2010. This is ultra confusing


----------



## karnavidyut

Bhasker said:


> Like ur attitude Karanvidyut.....wish I cud be so calm as well.


You can and everyone can be calm....its just that everyone is so used to worrying about every little thing these days, isnt it ?


----------



## karnavidyut

huzefa85 said:


> LOL .. what a downer after reading the first 3 lines of the para. I was waiting for a line which says 'YIPEEE .. GRANT' or something like that
> But as someone has rightly said, nothing tests your patience like PR visa application  We need to keep waiting and one day the mail will come
> 
> Btw my CO is also from GSM Team 08. Whats your CO initials ?


LOL....Yeah i wrote it that way so the reader could understand how it felt 
I also hope a few who havent got COs allocated would actually feel lucky  .....But unfortunately those who have responded to their COs with their pending docs will be even more worried now 

My CO is RC who is yours?


----------



## huzefa85

karnavidyut said:


> .....But unfortunately those who have responded to their COs with their pending docs will be even more worried now


Ya like me .. now i am worried if CO will ask for form 1221 



karnavidyut said:


> My CO is RC who is yours?


JN


----------



## karnavidyut

huzefa85 said:


> Ya like me .. now i am worried if CO will ask for form 1221
> 
> 
> 
> JN


Naah dont worry! they wont ask for it .....I'm pretty sure this is a rare aberration
But even if its not we shouldnt really be too worried....We have done so much and come so far .....what the heck its just another form 
If you are too worried send them your 1221 as well.....it seems to be like a subset of Form 80 anyways so you already have all the information just need to copy it into another form 
Wish you and everyone all the very best!


----------



## Tejil

Guys 
Can anyone let me know how or what is the procedure to get a job in Australia? 
Post or prior to obtaining ur PRs? 
Any realistic experience would be a great help 
Tks


----------



## karnavidyut

rinky84 said:


> Hi Karnavidyut,
> 
> I really appreciate your prompt response and I wish you all the best and a grant soon. Would you please help me with my questions below as my PCC has been granted with pre police verification mode. As I understand it, the flow is as follows :
> 
> 1) PSK sends file to SP district office, Mumbai ( I believe this is the CID office at CST in Mumbai). How long does it take ? Do we need to follow up with SP office ?
> 2) The CID office will send the file after verification at local police station for further verification ( This is when the tracking status should change to 'At local police office for verification')
> 3) The police station officer will send an inspector to residence for verification and ask to come and personally submit documents at police station
> 4) The local police station will resend the file back to CID (SP office)
> 5) The SP office CID will send a 'Clear' report back to PSK
> 6) The PSK will send an sms to mobile phone for collection.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong ? In your case was the procedure the same ? Is point 3 applicable ? Do we need to submit additional documents at the police station ? Would you please be kind enough to share approximate timelines for each step. Mine is at step 1 now and I assume it is with the CID office for verification as my status has not changed in the last 3 days.


This post and many others on that thread may prove helpful to you

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ice-clearance-certificate-78.html#post4031953

You should be able to find all your answers on that thread but if there is still something left please feel free to ask


----------



## ggupta002

manmvk said:


> Hi,
> The diff of address in passport and current address does not matter for issuing PCC. You need to log in to Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India with your user name, download the application form for PCC, fill the same and upload, Pay the fee Rs.500 approx online and finally select the appointment date time and the PSK (Passport Seva Kendra). Normally there will be multiple PSKs which can serve you as per your address (normally in 30 - 50 km radius).
> 
> The documents required are Original Passport, One Copy of passport and one Passport size photo. Hope this info help you.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Mate...thats certainly not the case now. I went to the PSK office and was advised that 2 proofs are required for spouse - ration card along with voter id, 1 yr bank statement (nationalized), water/electricity bill, gas connection, landline bill (nationalized)....this PCC is now seeming to be a big hassle  
Can someone pls confirm which docs can be obtained/arranged easily....


----------



## karnavidyut

ggupta002 said:


> Hi Mate...thats certainly not the case now. I went to the PSK office and was advised that 2 proofs are required for spouse - ration card along with voter id, 1 yr bank statement (nationalized), water/electricity bill, gas connection, landline bill (nationalized)....this PCC is now seeming to be a big hassle
> Can someone pls confirm which docs can be obtained/arranged easily....


You have to be able to show some proofs that you have been staying at that location for the last couple of years....If you cannot do that then you will have to show them all your past addresses 
The implication will be that for your PCC to be cleared they will need a clear report from all the police stations where you resided for the past couple of years and mind it this can take a painfully long time! Dont mean to scare you but mentioning it just so that you are aware of what you are about to get into
If you have address proofs for any place for the last couple of years and if you have an option of applying from that place...then go ahead and apply from the local PSK there....It may turn out to be better even if it means a couple of flight tickets too and fro for getting the police verification sorted....But it should atleast save some time for you.....Hope you figure out a quick way soon ....Wish you good luck!


----------



## rowell

Guys, anybody experiencing error when uploading documents inside immiaccount? I was trying to upload some requested documents from CO but everytime I clicked on the attachment link, the popup window will only show loading... I was able to upload a document yesterday but today has no luck at all...

By the way, update on my status.. I got my CO assigned yesterday and she/he is requesting medicals, form80, PCC and Income tax returns. CO from Adelaide Team07.


----------



## ALIPA

rowell said:


> Guys, anybody experiencing error when uploading documents inside immiaccount? I was trying to upload some requested documents from CO but everytime I clicked on the attachment link, the popup window will only show loading... I was able to upload a document yesterday but today has no luck at all...
> 
> By the way, update on my status.. I got my CO assigned yesterday and she/he is requesting medicals, form80, PCC and Income tax returns. CO from Adelaide Team07.


Its the browser settings. Simplw way is to click restore in browser settings and try again


----------



## visitkangaroos

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I lodged my Visa application on *17th March 2014* . I guess one of the very few in 189 category, who have not got the grant lodging their application this back.
> 
> I did not upload any of the documents till the CO was assigned to me on* 8th April 2014*. And then finished uploading all my documents including medicals from Hospital, all required PCCs , Form 80 and Form 1221 by *29th April 2014 *and now all of them show in received state.
> 
> Now it has been around a month and have not heard back anything from CO. Even no query has been answered by my CO.
> 
> Do you guys think my application has gone for external check. Shall I try calling DIBP. Please suggest.


Can some one shed some light on my case please


----------



## muco14

visitkangaroos said:


> Can some one shed some light on my case please


As per my experience, CO is reviewing the documents and will get back to you soon with good news.
If you are in doubt, why not ask CO is any documents are required, politely


----------



## manmvk

ggupta002 said:


> Hi Mate...thats certainly not the case now. I went to the PSK office and was advised that 2 proofs are required for spouse - ration card along with voter id, 1 yr bank statement (nationalized), water/electricity bill, gas connection, landline bill (nationalized)....this PCC is now seeming to be a big hassle
> Can someone pls confirm which docs can be obtained/arranged easily....


Hi,

This is really strange for me. Me and my spouse stay in diff state and for PCC we went to our native where we got our passports and got the PCC in less than one hour with out submitting any other documents than Passport copy.

Tks


----------



## Karen0510

here u go my signature updated 




lovetosmack said:


> Karen
> 
> The much hurt 190'ers are here. Some in your stage, some waiting for CO to be allocated. You can post your queries there.
> 
> For now, all the 190'ers are just waiting. Even though you have sent the medicals, you will have to wait until July 1st unless you lodged the visa in 2013. Can you update your signature so that we can help you better ?


----------



## Eugene_

tyjupi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got my Grant today soooooooooooooooooo happppppy!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the help, support and encouragement without this forum I don't think I can go through this journey of the last 6 months.
> 
> I have faced many obstacle a long the way:
> - ACS (1 review),
> - IELTS (6 exams - 5 of 6 that give me 6.5 for writing, 1 of that I did not attended as I have already have result that I want, 2 reviews both did not change the mark),
> - pay lot of money to get bank statement from the bank,......
> 
> but the battle is over. I am the winner    .....
> 
> I will find sometime to write down my story somewhere to share with you all.... my advice for who are waiting or in the process of applying: don't give up.


Well done! I'm glad to see you didn't give up on the IELTS as many people do!


----------



## huzefa85

visitkangaroos said:


> Can some one shed some light on my case please


No harm in actually dropping a polite mail to the CO asking for the update. I'll read some cases on the forum, where people have got their grants as soon as they sent a mail asking for update.


----------



## jaideepf1407

smady41 said:


> Spouse Functional English Requirement Guys, can someone please respond to me on this?? - Is the letter from college stating the 3 year course was done in english is sufficient for proving functional english abilities?? Please can someone respond on this?


Will do

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May.


----------



## jaideepf1407

smady41 said:


> Am not claiming partner points. Question is, is ielts only way to prove functional skills???? I been hearing about this cert from college all this while. Has it changed? Anyone here who is married and has proven spouse language skills without ielts? Pls help


Just upload degree cert along with letter from college stating that the course was full time and completely in English

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May.


----------



## MilanPS

manmvk said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is really strange for me. Me and my spouse stay in diff state and for PCC we went to our native where we got our passports and got the PCC in less than one hour with out submitting any other documents than Passport copy.
> 
> Tks


This is not strange, that's how passport office is works across different PSKs.

Noon of them has got any clue of the actual process of PCC so we're left on their mercy, if you are lucky you'll get it the same day against all odds but if you are not then even if you've got it all sorted out, you'll end up waiting for 1-1.5 months to get your PCC ... there just isn't any rule book to draw the lines ...


----------



## rinky84

karnavidyut said:


> This post and many others on that thread may prove helpful to you
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to find all your answers on that thread but if there is still something left please feel free to ask



Thanks Karnavidyut.

I was just going through your post and I came across this :

The police verification status can be checked on mumbai police website. The url is below: 
mumbai police website.
Sometimes the status is updated with a delay of 2-3 days but still a reasonable estimate if you dont want to go running around at police stations and SP offices. 

Its been 3 days since I had been to the PSK. I do have the receipt with the file number BO..... I called up PSK office today on 18002581800 and they told me that my file has already been dispatched to SP district office. How long should it take for the file to reach my local police station. Can you please let me know ? I am also putting the file number on mumbai police website and it is not returning anything. Is it that it will return something only when file reaches police station and they start to act on it ?

Also likewise is there a SP CID office tracking URL where we can track the application if it has reached Crime Branch office ? or visiting CST and having a word with them is the only way to find out ? How do you advice me to proceed in the matter. Its just been 3 days I submitted my appln at psk for pcc.

Thanks in advance,

Rinky


----------



## MilanPS

pls. pardon my typos ...


----------



## lovetosmack

jaideepf1407 said:


> Will do
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May.


Hi

Are you copy/pasting your profile every time ? :scared: :scared:  

Why not just update your signature?


----------



## gkkumar

visitkangaroos said:


> Can some one shed some light on my case please


Why did not you frontload the documents until the CO asked you to do so ? I think you have wasted valuable time and now the CO is taking his own sweet time.


----------



## ggupta002

MilanPS said:


> This is not strange, that's how passport office is works across different PSKs.
> 
> Noon of them has got any clue of the actual process of PCC so we're left on their mercy, if you are lucky you'll get it the same day against all odds but if you are not then even if you've got it all sorted out, you'll end up waiting for 1-1.5 months to get your PCC ... there just isn't any rule book to draw the lines ...


Totally true my friend....it thus seem to be the same situation here


----------



## jaideepf1407

lovetosmack said:


> Hi Are you copy/pasting your profile every time ? :scared: :scared:   Why not just update your signature?


No.The App on IOS is setup that way.Have entered it in the Posting Options on my IPad

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May.


----------



## koleth

rajemailid said:


> 1,2,3 -> The uploaded docs are fine. Hope you might have given the same when applying for ACS.
> 
> Form80 -> You can do it if you have some extra time else wait for CO. I've uploaded both form 80 and 1221 to feel the thrill of DIRECT GRANT
> 
> PCC, Medicals -> Good you have done it.
> 
> Good Luck for Direct Grant !!!


CO requested me for Form 80,1221, medical and PCC, where will i upload the form 80 & 1221?

i know there is a place where medical and PCC can be done, Medical will be uploaded by hospital authority? correct me if i am wrong.

Do we have to upload all this in Immi account or do we have to email the case officer?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## MaxTheWolf

hi guys

Is it that Form 80 is mostly being asked from those who have not uploaded their PCC as yet?


----------



## shahid.jabbar

ALIPA said:


> Best thing would be to give a try on IELTS and increase score


It was my third attempt , every time i get 6.5 in each ( not touching 7 at all ) . That's why thinking to apply with 6 . Please suggest .


----------



## PPPPPP

*Thanks a Ton*

King of the Rings,manmvk,vikz_au ,rocky rambo,Max the wolf,Lichuc,huzefa85,chennaiguy,Pame,Chiku,gkkumar,sunnybhoi,arunvas,
maqqatar and all (Sorry if i had missed any name)

Thanks all of u for ur wishes.

VISA Applied : 3th April 2014
CO Allocation:16th May 2014
CO TEAM/Initials: T04 Adelaide/BM
PCC : 16th April 2014
Medicals ; 24th May 2014
Medicals uploaded : 26th May 2014 Evening
Grant : 27th May 2014 Morning(I saw the golden mail only by 3 PM Indian time)

With Regards,
Priyanka


----------



## dhawalswamy

rinky84 said:


> Thanks Karnavidyut.
> 
> I was just going through your post and I came across this :
> 
> The police verification status can be checked on mumbai police website. The url is below:
> mumbai police website.
> Sometimes the status is updated with a delay of 2-3 days but still a reasonable estimate if you dont want to go running around at police stations and SP offices.
> 
> Its been 3 days since I had been to the PSK. I do have the receipt with the file number BO..... I called up PSK office today on 18002581800 and they told me that my file has already been dispatched to SP district office. How long should it take for the file to reach my local police station. Can you please let me know ? I am also putting the file number on mumbai police website and it is not returning anything. Is it that it will return something only when file reaches police station and they start to act on it ?
> 
> Also likewise is there a SP CID office tracking URL where we can track the application if it has reached Crime Branch office ? or visiting CST and having a word with them is the only way to find out ? How do you advice me to proceed in the matter. Its just been 3 days I submitted my appln at psk for pcc.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Rinky





I don't know whether there is a link of police department website to track application. But I managed my PCC in three days.

First Day
Appeared in PSK

Second Day
Went to SP office and requested police officer to speed up my file to local police station. He prepared my file and gave it to me (not usual, not everybody will be so helpful) and asked me to get verification done from local station and return the file. Same day I went to local police station and got my verification done. However, local police officer didn't gave me the file, instead he sent the file with one of the police constable to SP office (anyhow it reached)

Third Day
I again went to SP office and requested the same officer to update it in PSK server soon, he did it in 5 minutes. Then I went to PSK without having invitation sms from PSK and they issued to me on the same day.


So visit your SP office and ask about the status and request to speed up....


----------



## maq_qatar

koleth said:


> CO requested me for Form 80,1221, medical and PCC, where will i upload the form 80 & 1221?
> 
> i know there is a place where medical and PCC can be done, Medical will be uploaded by hospital authority? correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> Do we have to upload all this in Immi account or do we have to email the case officer?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


You have to attach in evisa a/c and you can also email to you CO.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

pricks said:


> Guys I posted this issue some pages back....can anyone help please!


Buddy, don't worry too much..
I would suggest what mainak has said..
Though only different opinion I have is to prepare a statutory declaration, mostly a legal affidavit from a lawyer, where you state the issue and what is the truth.
This way, you are keeping yourself safe by beforehand letting the CO know of any issue.
As in the form80 I think it is not an issue, you have not been by any other name.. So go ahead and don't pout anything.
And buddy, don't get tense much, this is not a very serious thing to make the CO feel that you are cheating them. At the most he would have pointed out and let you know that there is a variance in your name, and gave you logical steps to move ahead. But since you would before hand let him know the variance, I don't think it will create an issue.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

PPPPPP said:


> King of the Rings,manmvk,vikz_au ,rocky rambo,Max the wolf,Lichuc,huzefa85,chennaiguy,Pame,Chiku,gkkumar,sunnybhoi,arunvas,
> maqqatar and all (Sorry if i had missed any name)
> 
> Thanks all of u for ur wishes.
> 
> VISA Applied : 3th April 2014
> CO Allocation:16th May 2014
> CO TEAM/Initials: T04 Adelaide/BM
> PCC : 16th April 2014
> Medicals ; 24th May 2014
> Medicals uploaded : 26th May 2014 Evening
> Grant : 27th May 2014 Morning(I saw the golden mail only by 3 PM Indian time)
> 
> With Regards,
> Priyanka


Good luck for future and keep sharing your AUS exp. 

My CO also from same team.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## lichuc

PPPPPP said:


> Hi all
> 
> Congrats to Max, and others who got their grants and all the very best in ozzzz.
> 
> Mee toooo gottt theeeeeeeeee ggggggggrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaannnnnnntttt!!!
> No words only tears.
> 
> Thanks to GOD and all the people in the forum.
> 
> Planning to move to adelaide.
> 
> Regards,
> Priya
> 
> Once again all the best for 190 and 189 visa applicants who r waiting for the grant. I Pray for those who wait.





PPPPPP said:


> King of the Rings,manmvk,vikz_au ,rocky rambo,Max the wolf,Lichuc,huzefa85,chennaiguy,Pame,Chiku,gkkumar,sunnybhoi,arunvas,
> maqqatar and all (Sorry if i had missed any name)
> 
> Thanks all of u for ur wishes.
> 
> VISA Applied : 3th April 2014
> CO Allocation:16th May 2014
> CO TEAM/Initials: T04 Adelaide/BM
> PCC : 16th April 2014
> Medicals ; 24th May 2014
> Medicals uploaded : 26th May 2014 Evening
> Grant : 27th May 2014 Morning(I saw the golden mail only by 3 PM Indian time)
> 
> With Regards,
> Priyanka


congratzz,, all the very best for your Aus life..:clap2::clap2:


----------



## ALIPA

shahid.jabbar said:


> It was my third attempt , every time i get 6.5 in each ( not touching 7 at all ) . That's why thinking to apply with 6 . Please suggest .


Brother believe me you can get band 7. Its not that dificult. It needs a systematic approach. Check dclielts also. I have friend who attempted xx times n final got it.anyway pls check others comments as well. I didn't check abt 190 type: so not comfortable with it.. cheers...


----------



## techie_blr

smady41 said:


> Yes, an SD stating that your name in passport and the name which is spelled wrongly are indeed both the same person will do.
> 
> It will also be a good idea to state the differently spelled names compared to your pp name, in the application form as you fill it.


Thanks Smady,

I got information from one of the immigration agent that in this case I can submit form 1023 stating the correction for the section Different Name/Spelling and mention different spellings there. He also said no need to provide any document until CO asked. However, I think your suggestion is better to provide SD upfront to make my case stronger. 

Regards


----------



## Guest

dhawalswamy said:


> I don't know whether there is a link of police department website to track application. But I managed my PCC in three days.
> 
> First Day
> Appeared in PSK
> 
> Second Day
> Went to SP office and requested police officer to speed up my file to local police station. He prepared my file and gave it to me (not usual, not everybody will be so helpful) and asked me to get verification done from local station and return the file. Same day I went to local police station and got my verification done. However, local police officer didn't gave me the file, instead he sent the file with one of the police constable to SP office (anyhow it reached)
> 
> Third Day
> I again went to SP office and requested the same officer to update it in PSK server soon, he did it in 5 minutes. Then I went to PSK without having invitation sms from PSK and they issued to me on the same day.
> 
> 
> So visit your SP office and ask about the status and request to speed up....


I had applied from Thane PSK. Verification was initiated so i visited Belapur Commissioner office and i was shocked to learn when the guy at the counter told me that they paper file from thane psk and manually upload in their system and then sent the files to the concerned local police station. Is it so? Or he was lying to me?

Can you please tell me from which psk have you applied?


----------



## ALIPA

Now we are at the end of another weekend...praying to receive lots of grants and CO allocations..


----------



## Achilles_as

PPPPPP said:


> King of the Rings,manmvk,vikz_au ,rocky rambo,Max the wolf,Lichuc,huzefa85,chennaiguy,Pame,Chiku,gkkumar,sunnybhoi,arunvas,
> maqqatar and all (Sorry if i had missed any name)
> 
> Thanks all of u for ur wishes.
> 
> VISA Applied : 3th April 2014
> CO Allocation:16th May 2014
> CO TEAM/Initials: T04 Adelaide/BM
> PCC : 16th April 2014
> Medicals ; 24th May 2014
> Medicals uploaded : 26th May 2014 Evening
> Grant : 27th May 2014 Morning(I saw the golden mail only by 3 PM Indian time)
> 
> With Regards,
> Priyanka


Congratulations Priyanka.


----------



## Achilles_as

Today a heard back from the CO who is assigned to my case. She is from Brisbane Team 34.
They have come back asking for:
1) *Evidence of Ongoing relationship*: Proof that I am actually married to my wife. LOL (my wife had a fit when i told her that). For that I have to upload either
a) Joint Bank A/c Info 
b) Copy of mails coming to our address.
c) Photos together
d) Any will/legal document.
I see mention of this here: http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/evidence-of-relationship.htm 

2) *Payslips/Contracts in the past for a proof that I actually received the salary*: That is strange since i have provided letter from my employers and yearly Tax documents.

3) *My wife's proof of functional English*: Looks like for partner the IELTS cant be more than 1 year old and in our case its 1.5 yrs old. This i think can be sufficed with letter from education institution mentioning that her study was in English. Suggestions anyone?

4) *State PCC*: Which again is strange since i have provided them FBI check for USA already.

All of the requests are quite strange. Anyone encountered these before (i know some have faced the request for proof of functional English).


----------



## Arunvas

PPPPPP said:


> King of the Rings,manmvk,vikz_au ,rocky rambo,Max the wolf,Lichuc,huzefa85,chennaiguy,Pame,Chiku,gkkumar,sunnybhoi,arunvas,
> maqqatar and all (Sorry if i had missed any name)
> 
> Thanks all of u for ur wishes.
> 
> VISA Applied : 3th April 2014
> CO Allocation:16th May 2014
> CO TEAM/Initials: T04 Adelaide/BM
> PCC : 16th April 2014
> Medicals ; 24th May 2014
> Medicals uploaded : 26th May 2014 Evening
> Grant : 27th May 2014 Morning(I saw the golden mail only by 3 PM Indian time)
> 
> With Regards,
> Priyanka


Good to see grants from Namma Chennai


----------



## Arunvas

Achilles_as said:


> Today a heard back from the CO who is assigned to my case. She is from Brisbane Team 34.
> They have come back asking for:
> 1) *Evidence of Ongoing relationship*: Proof that I am actually married to my wife. LOL (my wife had a fit when i told her that). For that I have to upload either
> a) Joint Bank A/c Info
> b) Copy of mails coming to our address.
> c) Photos together
> d) Any will/legal document.
> I see mention of this here: http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/evidence-of-relationship.htm
> 
> 2) *Payslips/Contracts in the past for a proof that I actually received the salary*: That is strange since i have provided letter from my employers and yearly Tax documents.
> 
> 3) *My wife's proof of functional English*: Looks like for partner the IELTS cant be more than 1 year old and in our case its 1.5 yrs old. This i think can be sufficed with letter from education institution mentioning that her study was in English. Suggestions anyone?
> 
> 4) *State PCC*: Which again is strange since i have provided them FBI check for USA already.
> 
> All of the requests are quite strange. Anyone encountered these before (i know some have faced the request for proof of functional English).


Mate, Your State PCC request is quite strange! Do you mean by the actual USA PCC or you may need to get PCC from the US 'State' which you lived in the USA?


----------



## Achilles_as

Arunvas said:


> Mate, Your State PCC request is quite strange! Do you mean by the actual USA PCC or you may need to get PCC from the US 'State' which you lived in the USA?


Mate i live in the state of California. I have already provided the FBI PCC which if for entire USA, but they need the PCC from the state where I am living in currently.

Either the CO dont trust me or they dont trust the FBI  :fencing:


----------



## Arunvas

Achilles_as said:


> Mate i live in the state of California. I have already provided the FBI PCC which if for entire USA, but they need the PCC from the state where I am living in currently.
> 
> Either the CO dont trust me or they dont trust the FBI  :fencing:


Hell of it!!! Mate, I lived in several states within the USA and should I get PCC's from each state, if I would have been asked? or just the current living state?

Also, I'm living in my current state only for 2 months!


----------



## HMalhotra

Hi Guys.. Today I got a CO allocated. She is from team 8. She mailed me asking for form 1221.

I was under the assumption that for Character Requirements, Form 80 was enough for a single applicant. But I believe form 1221 is also mandatory for all.. 

So guys.. all those who wants to maintain all the documents in advance.. Make sure you fill in form 1221 along with form 80 for Character Requirements..

All the best to all..!


----------



## Achilles_as

Arunvas said:


> Hell of it!!! Mate, I lived in several states within the USA and should I get PCC's from each state, if I would have been asked? or just the current living state?
> 
> Also, I'm living in my current state only for 2 months!


I would say dont provide anything upfront. This is the team in brisbane which asked this. Dont think all the teams are asking for it.

If however they do ask i think you will need to ask them how to get it since you are not there anymore. Moreover while checking online I see only 4 states mentioned here.. not sure if other states comply with State PCCs or this particular request is only if you belong to one of these 4 states.

state_criminal_history_report


----------



## prseeker

Achilles_as said:


> Today a heard back from the CO who is assigned to my case. She is from Brisbane Team 34.
> They have come back asking for:
> 1) *Evidence of Ongoing relationship*: Proof that I am actually married to my wife. LOL (my wife had a fit when i told her that). For that I have to upload either
> a) Joint Bank A/c Info
> b) Copy of mails coming to our address.
> c) Photos together
> d) Any will/legal document.
> I see mention of this here: http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/evidence-of-relationship.htm
> 
> 2) *Payslips/Contracts in the past for a proof that I actually received the salary*: That is strange since i have provided letter from my employers and yearly Tax documents.
> 
> 3) *My wife's proof of functional English*: Looks like for partner the IELTS cant be more than 1 year old and in our case its 1.5 yrs old. This i think can be sufficed with letter from education institution mentioning that her study was in English. Suggestions anyone?
> 
> 4) *State PCC*: Which again is strange since i have provided them FBI check for USA already.
> 
> All of the requests are quite strange. Anyone encountered these before (i know some have faced the request for proof of functional English).


Congrats on CO assignment 
Actually none of the requests are strange or something new . It's not about Brisbane Team 34 . They are standard set of documents . 

For Evidence of ongoing relationship , if you upload a marriage certificate or your name is endorsed on wife's PP and vice versa , they don's ask for any further proofs .

Yes , for IELTS you can get a certificate from the University your wife did her graduation mentioning that the course was taught in English Medium . This works perfectly fine .

FBI check works perfectly fine when you are not in US anymore , if you are in US at the time of filing Visa you need to provide state PCC as well . I was in US for 6 years in one state only but I only provided FBI Certificate.


----------



## prseeker

Damn I never get a chance to spread regionalism  Anybody got grant from Delhi ?


----------



## maq_qatar

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys.. Today I got a CO allocated. She is from team 8. She mailed me asking for form 1221.
> 
> I was under the assumption that for Character Requirements, Form 80 was enough for a single applicant. But I believe form 1221 is also mandatory for all..
> 
> So guys.. all those who wants to maintain all the documents in advance.. Make sure you fill in form 1221 along with form 80 for Character Requirements..
> 
> All the best to all..!


Hi Mate,

My case officer from Adelaide-T04 and he asked only form 80 for me and my wife.

Maq


----------



## deepshi

Achilles_as said:


> Today a heard back from the CO who is assigned to my case. She is from Brisbane Team 34.
> They have come back asking for:
> 1) Evidence of Ongoing relationship: Proof that I am actually married to my wife. LOL (my wife had a fit when i told her that). For that I have to upload either
> a) Joint Bank A/c Info
> b) Copy of mails coming to our address.
> c) Photos together
> d) Any will/legal document.
> I see mention of this here: http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/evidence-of-relationship.htm
> 
> 2) Payslips/Contracts in the past for a proof that I actually received the salary: That is strange since i have provided letter from my employers and yearly Tax documents.
> 
> 3) My wife's proof of functional English: Looks like for partner the IELTS cant be more than 1 year old and in our case its 1.5 yrs old. This i think can be sufficed with letter from education institution mentioning that her study was in English. Suggestions anyone?
> 
> 4) State PCC: Which again is strange since i have provided them FBI check for USA already.
> 
> All of the requests are quite strange. Anyone encountered these before (i know some have faced the request for proof of functional English).


Hey...I also got the CO assigned from same team and asked for same set of documents except for payslips as I had already uploaded them.

I submitted marriage certificate as a proof of evidence for relationship, still they need more documents. I have arranged following documents to prove that my husband is actually my genuine husband ;-)
1. Bank statements for last 1 year highlighting transfer of funds between each other accounts
2. Itemised phone bill for last 1 year with calls between us highlighted
3. Statutory Declaration from both of us as well as our parents stating that we are in a genuine and continuing relationship.
4. Joint rent agreement in thr name of both of us
5. Hotel voucher of a trip we had last year to Goa


----------



## Achilles_as

prseeker said:


> Congrats on CO assignment
> Actually none of the requests are strange or something new . It's not about Brisbane Team 34 . They are standard set of documents .
> 
> For Evidence of ongoing relationship , if you upload a marriage certificate or your name is endorsed on wife's PP and vice versa , they don's ask for any further proofs .
> 
> Yes , for IELTS you can get a certificate from the University your wife did her graduation mentioning that the course was taught in English Medium . This works perfectly fine .
> 
> FBI check works perfectly fine when you are not in US anymore , if you are in US at the time of filing Visa you need to provide state PCC as well . I was in US for 6 years in one state only but I only provided FBI Certificate.


Hmm that is interesting. Well I did provide the marraige certificate and my name is on her Passport under Spouse but still they asked. Anyways, since they have asked I will have to provide 
I plan to send them joint bank account information. Supposedly that should suffice.
Me still being in US might be the reason. But oh well. Lets see how much time that takes to come in. FBI took 22 days i hop this doesnt take that long which might then near the 28 day deadline.


----------



## Achilles_as

deepshi said:


> Hey...I also got the CO assigned from same team and asked for same set of documents except for payslips as I had already uploaded them.
> 
> I submitted marriage certificate as a proof of evidence for relationship, still they need more documents. I have arranged following documents to prove that my husband is actually my genuine husband ;-)
> 1. Bank statements for last 1 year highlighting transfer of funds between each other accounts
> 2. Itemised phone bill for last 1 year with calls between us highlighted
> 3. Statutory Declaration from both of us as well as our parents stating that we are in a genuine and continuing relationship.
> 4. Joint rent agreement in thr name of both of us
> 5. Hotel voucher of a trip we had last year to Goa


Hey Deepshi thanks for pithcing in. QQ, on line items 3 and 5, did they accept it? Also when did all this happen (as in how long ago was it). Sorry didnt have anything on your signature so wanted to know if that is something you have uploaded and waiting on COs approval or you already got approval etc.


----------



## anish13

Greetings Guys,

I have an odd situation here and i really dont know how i got into it, perhaps because of my fault. As you can see in my timelines below i applied for my visa 189 on 18th of May.. but after a day i got to know that i had mistyped my email address:doh:.. a big blunder i know.. 

I had posted the query and i got back the suggestion that i upload a form 1023 with the correct information. I infact uploaded form 929 as well. Parallelly i mailed that wrong email address and explained my situation. The individual was kind enough to acknowledge that and he forwarded my visa receipt. 

So i waited patiently and did see that both the forms 1023 and 929 were received in the next two odd days and i was rest assured that things are fine. 

Suddenly yesterday i got a mail from that kind person(wrong address) and that CO was asking for some extra documents. I was stunned. I was of the impression that my 1023 would be looked into and my email address corrected. But it was not the case.

I immediately replied back on that mail to the immigration team on the id and explained this scenario. Meanwhile this kind person told me to make sure that the immigration people update the correct mail address. So now i sent the extra documents and also uploaded it on my portal.I also attached the form 1023 and form 929 in the mail and requested them to update my email address. Now my question is:

1) Can i rely now that my email adddress will be updated?i hear that we get the grant mail in an email. I have mailed this individual who is receiving my mails to kindly forward these mails from the visa dept but it is all messed up. All due to my mistake

2) Also does all mail correspondence appear in the "corresponance" tab in our immi portal. I dont see this mail there.

Kindly suggest what is the way forward for me?

Thanks
Anish


----------



## chiku2006

anish13 said:


> Greetings Guys,
> 
> I have an odd situation here and i really dont know how i got into it, perhaps because of my fault. As you can see in my timelines below i applied for my visa 189 on 18th of May.. but after a day i got to know that i had mistyped my email address:doh:.. a big blunder i know..
> 
> I had posted the query and i got back the suggestion that i upload a form 1023 with the correct information. I infact uploaded form 929 as well. Parallelly i mailed that wrong email address and explained my situation. The individual was kind enough to acknowledge that and he forwarded my visa receipt.
> 
> So i waited patiently and did see that both the forms 1023 and 929 were received in the next two odd days and i was rest assured that things are fine.
> 
> Suddenly yesterday i got a mail from that kind person(wrong address) and that CO was asking for some extra documents. I was stunned. I was of the impression that my 1023 would be looked into and my email address corrected. But it was not the case.
> 
> I immediately replied back on that mail to the immigration team on the id and explained this scenario. Meanwhile this kind person told me to make sure that the immigration people update the correct mail address. So now i sent the extra documents and also uploaded it on my portal.I also attached the form 1023 and form 929 in the mail and requested them to update my email address. Now my question is:
> 
> 1) Can i rely now that my email adddress will be updated?i hear that we get the grant mail in an email. I have mailed this individual who is receiving my mails to kindly forward these mails from the visa dept but it is all messed up. All due to my mistake
> 
> 2) Also does all mail correspondence appear in the "corresponance" tab in our immi portal. I dont see this mail there.
> 
> Kindly suggest what is the way forward for me?
> 
> Thanks
> Anish


Why dont you update your email id yourself on your immi account... its simple and easy..


----------



## anish13

rinky84 said:


> I am really confused with all this. Whatever I read on the forum indicated that if passport and residential address are same then pcc is issued within a day or maybe within hours. Thats not at all true. I had the same address but was flatly denied issuance of pcc in mumbai psk. They said it is not so easy to issue pcc within a day. police verification is mandatory. Then how come people in other psk's have managed to get their pcc's in a day. if this is true then why this discrimination ? Basically there was no issue for me when my passport was issued. But looks like I am going to go through a hell of a phase for this pcc thing. really worried. if i track my status, it says it has been now sent to SP office , district mumbai. once 'clear' message is received, sms will be sent on mobile to collect the pcc. Any ideas whats the timelines and is there any way I can expedite this.
> 
> With the current pace it looks like it will take another 3 months to get the pcc and i am expecting case officer allocation soon. Don't know if CO will give me that much time.
> 
> please help buddies


i guess what happens is when you go to the PSK even though the address is the same, they have some kind of a database to see if police verification is done and mostly 99% of the time if its same, the PV is done. Even for my case i had applied for tatkal with the same address and later on when i went for PCC, they informed that even though the address was same, PV wasnt done.. so had to get it done..

So it should be fine.. i got the PCC in 3 days after a followup to the police station. i would advise you to apply for PCC and then after a day or two go to your police station.. talk to them and they will move you file faster. should be ok.. all the best


----------



## anish13

chiku2006 said:


> Why dont you update your email id yourself on your immi account... its simple and easy..


in the immi account its different from where you give your email address in the application form. The CO contacts you on the email provided when you fill those 17 pages initially and that cannot be changed. Immi account email address was always correct


----------



## anish13

even i got a CO allocated from Brisbane 34. Are the initials AM?



Achilles_as said:


> Today a heard back from the CO who is assigned to my case. She is from Brisbane Team 34.
> They have come back asking for:
> 1) *Evidence of Ongoing relationship*: Proof that I am actually married to my wife. LOL (my wife had a fit when i told her that). For that I have to upload either
> a) Joint Bank A/c Info
> b) Copy of mails coming to our address.
> c) Photos together
> d) Any will/legal document.
> I see mention of this here: http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/evidence-of-relationship.htm
> 
> 2) *Payslips/Contracts in the past for a proof that I actually received the salary*: That is strange since i have provided letter from my employers and yearly Tax documents.
> 
> 3) *My wife's proof of functional English*: Looks like for partner the IELTS cant be more than 1 year old and in our case its 1.5 yrs old. This i think can be sufficed with letter from education institution mentioning that her study was in English. Suggestions anyone?
> 
> 4) *State PCC*: Which again is strange since i have provided them FBI check for USA already.
> 
> All of the requests are quite strange. Anyone encountered these before (i know some have faced the request for proof of functional English).


----------



## rohit1_sharma

anish13 said:


> in the immi account its different from where you give your email address in the application form. The CO contacts you on the email provided when you fill those 17 pages initially and that cannot be changed. Immi account email address was always correct


The Grant Letter can be found in the immi account under correspondence when its issued. All other communication will happen over the email.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> Damn I never get a chance to spread regionalism  Anybody got grant from Delhi ?


Yes, me.


----------



## anish13

rohit1_sharma said:


> The Grant Letter can be found in the immi account under correspondence when its issued. All other communication will happen over the email.


Thanks Rohit..That is a relief.. Atleast i can see the golden mail incase i get it. I am though still concerned about the immi dept sending mails to the wrong mailing id inspite of my form 1023 being shown as received.


----------



## Achilles_as

anish13 said:


> even i got a CO allocated from Brisbane 34. Are the initials AM?


Yes Buddy initials are AM for me too. What did she ask you?


----------



## anish13

Achilles_as said:


> Yes Buddy initials are AM for me too. What did she ask you?


I had uploaded all documents except for employment evidence and qualifications. So sent it to her today and updated in the portal as well..

Looks like we have similar time lines


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Hi all...Anyone with 60 points got invitation during the May 26th round..please let us know


----------



## anish13

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all...Anyone with 60 points got invitation during the May 26th round..please let us know


i guess you will get more information in the EOI submitted thread.


----------



## Tashi_Norem

i checked there..but no one has updated yet


----------



## anish13

Tashi_Norem said:


> i checked there..but no one has updated yet



last i saw on the that thread,people with 60 points under 2613 were invited upto may 8th and with 65 points in this category it was may 24th.. Depends on your code.

which occupation code are you from?


----------



## Dreamer123

@Tashi Norem

A lot of people have recieved invitations with 60 points on 26th May ..What job code are you looking for?


----------



## Tashi_Norem

anish13 said:


> last i saw on the that thread,people with 60 points under 2613 were invited upto may 8th and with 65 points in this category it was may 24th.. Depends on your code.
> 
> which occupation code are you from?



I am in 2613 (software Engineer)as well...so what are the chances of getting invitation. I submitted EOI on May 28.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Although it is optional but anyone applied for visa labelling after getting the grant? You have to pay INR 4,300 per passport as Visa Evidence Charge (VEC).


----------



## manmvk

PPPPPP said:


> King of the Rings,manmvk,vikz_au ,rocky rambo,Max the wolf,Lichuc,huzefa85,chennaiguy,Pame,Chiku,gkkumar,sunnybhoi,arunvas,
> maqqatar and all (Sorry if i had missed any name)
> 
> Thanks all of u for ur wishes.
> 
> VISA Applied : 3th April 2014
> CO Allocation:16th May 2014
> CO TEAM/Initials: T04 Adelaide/BM
> PCC : 16th April 2014
> Medicals ; 24th May 2014
> Medicals uploaded : 26th May 2014 Evening
> Grant : 27th May 2014 Morning(I saw the golden mail only by 3 PM Indian time)
> 
> With Regards,
> Priyanka


Thanks for your message Priyanka...Wish you and your family all the success.....

Cheers


----------



## pyramid

MaxTheWolf said:


> Although it is optional but anyone applied for visa labelling after getting the grant? You have to pay INR 4,300 per passport as Visa Evidence Charge (VEC).


I guess its safe to have visa stamped in Indian passport...


----------



## anish13

Tashi_Norem said:


> I am in 2613 (software Engineer)as well...so what are the chances of getting invitation. I submitted EOI on May 28.


you can expect an invitation next round... though there wasnt much movement in this code for 60 pointers this time around...but not to worry.. All the best..


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Dreamer123 said:


> @Tashi Norem
> 
> A lot of people have recieved invitations with 60 points on 26th May ..What job code are you looking for?


hi Dreamer123..it i relieving to hear this.. I subitted EOI with 60 points on May 28 and keeping my fingers crossed..job code 2613 (Software Engineer)


----------



## MaxTheWolf

pyramid said:


> I guess its safe to have visa stamped in Indian passport...


yep. I feel emptyness without a visa sticker in my passport.


----------



## pyramid

MaxTheWolf said:


> yep. I feel emptyness without a visa sticker in my passport.


hahhahaha...its time of paperless visa...but at indian airports they do ask for stamps..I have Australian visa stamp in expired passport and have not stamped new passport...so i hv to carry both passports all the time when i travel to india....


----------



## MaxTheWolf

pyramid said:


> hahhahaha...its time of paperless visa...but at indian airports they do ask for stamps..I have Australian visa stamp in expired passport and have not stamped new passport...so i hv to carry both passports all the time when i travel to india....


oh I see.  so when you got your visa stamped, was paperless visa in fashion at that time also?


----------



## Deepshikha

Hello,

I received the email this morning of the PR Grant . An year long marathon comes to an end with this. I am really thankful to the members in this forum who have guided me in confusing times and it definitely played a big role. 
I had a bit of different case where part of my work experience was not assessed by ACS but I was assured by Sathiya that it will not cause issues until I can prove it in the right way and I am happy to say that everything worked. Below is the overview of my PR journey : 

IELTS result : 18th Sep 2013
ACS applied : 16th Sep 2013
ACS received : 12th Dec 2013
EOI : 12th Dec (60 points)
Revised EOI : 9th Feb (65 points as I got +5 because of an employment year completion in Australia)
Invite : 10th March 2014
PCC/Medical : 20th March 2014
Visa Lodge : 24th March 2014
CO Allocation : 13th May 2014 and requested more documents as “*Evidence of relationship*” for my dependent husband (This was another struggle but eventually that too passed)
Another CO Allocation : 29th May 2014
Another CO Allocation and Grant : 30th May 2014

Phew .. this looks like to be a longer journey than what I actually realized. Best of luck everyone waiting for their grants.. sooner or later the day will eventually come 

Best Regards,
DS


----------



## ALIPA

Deepshikha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the email this morning of the PR Grant .
> DS


Many many congratulations....


----------



## anish13

Congrats Deepshika.. i remember you had issues with marriage certificates and you were running around to get that.. Must be a sweet memory now.. all the best for your journey to australia



Deepshikha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the email this morning of the PR Grant . An year long marathon comes to an end with this. I am really thankful to the members in this forum who have guided me in confusing times and it definitely played a big role.
> I had a bit of different case where part of my work experience was not assessed by ACS but I was assured by Sathiya that it will not cause issues until I can prove it in the right way and I am happy to say that everything worked. Below is the overview of my PR journey :
> 
> IELTS result : 18th Sep 2013
> ACS applied : 16th Sep 2013
> ACS received : 12th Dec 2013
> EOI : 12th Dec (60 points)
> Revised EOI : 9th Feb (65 points as I got +5 because of an employment year completion in Australia)
> Invite : 10th March 2014
> PCC/Medical : 20th March 2014
> Visa Lodge : 24th March 2014
> CO Allocation : 13th May 2014 and requested more documents as “*Evidence of relationship*” for my dependent husband (This was another struggle but eventually that too passed)
> Another CO Allocation : 29th May 2014
> Another CO Allocation and Grant : 30th May 2014
> 
> Phew .. this looks like to be a longer journey than what I actually realized. Best of luck everyone waiting for their grants.. sooner or later the day will eventually come
> 
> Best Regards,
> DS


----------



## mainak

MaxTheWolf said:


> yep. I feel emptyness without a visa sticker in my passport.


I personally would also feel same... I just hope that the morons sitting at IGI T3 immigration counter do not feel like that and can accept the visa just by passport scan


----------



## Achilles_as

MaxTheWolf said:


> Although it is optional but anyone applied for visa labelling after getting the grant? You have to pay INR 4,300 per passport as Visa Evidence Charge (VEC).


What is that for dude?


----------



## Nagesh

any updates on 190 visa grants ?????????


----------



## gkkumar

Deepshikha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the email this morning of the PR Grant . An year long marathon comes to an end with this. I am really thankful to the members in this forum who have guided me in confusing times and it definitely played a big role.
> I had a bit of different case where part of my work experience was not assessed by ACS but I was assured by Sathiya that it will not cause issues until I can prove it in the right way and I am happy to say that everything worked. Below is the overview of my PR journey :
> 
> IELTS result : 18th Sep 2013
> ACS applied : 16th Sep 2013
> ACS received : 12th Dec 2013
> EOI : 12th Dec (60 points)
> Revised EOI : 9th Feb (65 points as I got +5 because of an employment year completion in Australia)
> Invite : 10th March 2014
> PCC/Medical : 20th March 2014
> Visa Lodge : 24th March 2014
> CO Allocation : 13th May 2014 and requested more documents as “*Evidence of relationship*” for my dependent husband (This was another struggle but eventually that too passed)
> Another CO Allocation : 29th May 2014
> Another CO Allocation and Grant : 30th May 2014
> 
> Phew .. this looks like to be a longer journey than what I actually realized. Best of luck everyone waiting for their grants.. sooner or later the day will eventually come
> 
> Best Regards,
> DS


Congratulations !! Wish you all the best for your future endeavors !!


----------



## gkkumar

Nagesh said:


> any updates on 190 visa grants ?????????


I believe 190 applicants will need to wait until July 1st, except for any special cases.


----------



## Achilles_as

Deepshikha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the email this morning of the PR Grant . An year long marathon comes to an end with this. I am really thankful to the members in this forum who have guided me in confusing times and it definitely played a big role.
> I had a bit of different case where part of my work experience was not assessed by ACS but I was assured by Sathiya that it will not cause issues until I can prove it in the right way and I am happy to say that everything worked. Below is the overview of my PR journey :
> 
> IELTS result : 18th Sep 2013
> ACS applied : 16th Sep 2013
> ACS received : 12th Dec 2013
> EOI : 12th Dec (60 points)
> Revised EOI : 9th Feb (65 points as I got +5 because of an employment year completion in Australia)
> Invite : 10th March 2014
> PCC/Medical : 20th March 2014
> Visa Lodge : 24th March 2014
> CO Allocation : 13th May 2014 and requested more documents as “*Evidence of relationship*” for my dependent husband (This was another struggle but eventually that too passed)
> Another CO Allocation : 29th May 2014
> Another CO Allocation and Grant : 30th May 2014
> 
> Phew .. this looks like to be a longer journey than what I actually realized. Best of luck everyone waiting for their grants.. sooner or later the day will eventually come
> 
> Best Regards,
> DS


Hey hearty congratulations Deepshikha!!!! Wish you and your family all the best.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Deepshikha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the email this morning of the PR Grant . An year long marathon comes to an end with this. I am really thankful to the members in this forum who have guided me in confusing times and it definitely played a big role.
> I had a bit of different case where part of my work experience was not assessed by ACS but I was assured by Sathiya that it will not cause issues until I can prove it in the right way and I am happy to say that everything worked. Below is the overview of my PR journey :
> 
> IELTS result : 18th Sep 2013
> ACS applied : 16th Sep 2013
> ACS received : 12th Dec 2013
> EOI : 12th Dec (60 points)
> Revised EOI : 9th Feb (65 points as I got +5 because of an employment year completion in Australia)
> Invite : 10th March 2014
> PCC/Medical : 20th March 2014
> Visa Lodge : 24th March 2014
> CO Allocation : 13th May 2014 and requested more documents as “*Evidence of relationship*” for my dependent husband (This was another struggle but eventually that too passed)
> Another CO Allocation : 29th May 2014
> Another CO Allocation and Grant : 30th May 2014
> 
> Phew .. this looks like to be a longer journey than what I actually realized. Best of luck everyone waiting for their grants.. sooner or later the day will eventually come
> 
> Best Regards,
> DS


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Achilles_as said:


> What is that for dude?


Hey buddy, I thought everyone would know it..  anyway.. Australia when grants a visa it does not put a visa sticker on your passport. It only issues a grant letter which you take a print out of on a normal A4 paper. Mine has 6 pages, the last page being numbered but blank. This page is actually for any conditions put on your visa. Mine is NIL. This letter contains unique visa grant number and one can check its genuinity at VEVO - Visa Entitlement Verification Online (search 'VEVO Australia' on google) by inputting your grant number and other personal details.

So, if you still want a visa sticker/label on your passport then you need to submit your original passport along with a copy of your grant letter, Form 1405, and a fee called 'Visa Evidence Charge VEC' at VFS Australia anywhere in India.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mainak said:


> I personally would also feel same... I just hope that the morons sitting at IGI T3 immigration counter do not feel like that and can accept the visa just by passport scan


yeah these morons do not understand paperless/electronic visa concept.

I have already submitted my passport for visa label at VFS Australia, New Delhi. Can't help it.


----------



## Achilles_as

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hey buddy, I thought everyone would know it..  anyway.. Australia when grants a visa it does not put a visa sticker on your passport. It only issues a grant letter which you take a print out of on a normal A4 paper. Mine has 6 pages, the last page being numbered but blank. This page is actually for any conditions put on your visa. Mine is NIL. This letter contains unique visa grant number and one can check its genuinity at VEVO - Visa Entitlement Verification Online (search 'VEVO Australia' on google) by inputting your grant number and other personal details.
> 
> So, if you still want a visa sticker/label on your passport then you need to submit your original passport along with a copy of your grant letter, Form 1405, and a fee called 'Visa Evidence Charge VEC' at VFS Australia anywhere in India.


Oh I was not aware they started that for PR visas as well. This was brought in for Tourist visa last year. But yes getting it on your passport sounds like a sensible thing to do..


----------



## VidyaS

Deepshikha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the email this morning of the PR Grant . An year long marathon comes to an end with this. I am really thankful to the members in this forum who have guided me in confusing times and it definitely played a big role.
> I had a bit of different case where part of my work experience was not assessed by ACS but I was assured by Sathiya that it will not cause issues until I can prove it in the right way and I am happy to say that everything worked. Below is the overview of my PR journey :
> 
> IELTS result : 18th Sep 2013
> ACS applied : 16th Sep 2013
> ACS received : 12th Dec 2013
> EOI : 12th Dec (60 points)
> Revised EOI : 9th Feb (65 points as I got +5 because of an employment year completion in Australia)
> Invite : 10th March 2014
> PCC/Medical : 20th March 2014
> Visa Lodge : 24th March 2014
> CO Allocation : 13th May 2014 and requested more documents as “*Evidence of relationship*” for my dependent husband (This was another struggle but eventually that too passed)
> Another CO Allocation : 29th May 2014
> Another CO Allocation and Grant : 30th May 2014
> 
> Phew .. this looks like to be a longer journey than what I actually realized. Best of luck everyone waiting for their grants.. sooner or later the day will eventually come
> 
> Best Regards,
> DS


Congrats Deepshikha.. What are the “*Evidence of relationship*” documents they asked and what proof did you submit?


----------



## sunnyalt

9th week and still no sign of CO. I called DIBP and they said that your application hasn't been allocated to a CO yet. Its very strange that many people who received invites on 14th and 28th April got COs and even some of them got their grants as well


----------



## Achilles_as

sunnyalt said:


> 9th week and still no sign of CO. I called DIBP and they said that your application hasn't been allocated to a CO yet. Its very strange that many people who receive invites on 14th and 28th April got COs and even some of them got their grants as well


Which Visa are you going for? Also I don't know if its true but probably they wait for some documents to be attached before assigning a CO to your application. This was told to me by my Agent. I see in your signature that your medicals are pending, why dont you go ahead an apply for those? I mean i am no expert dude but we have no idea how the CO assignment thing works.. giving them all they need upfront might be a good idea.


----------



## sunnyalt

Achilles_as said:


> Which Visa are you going for? Also I don't know if its true but probably they wait for some documents to be attached before assigning a CO to your application. This was told to me by my Agent. I see in your signature that your medicals are pending, why dont you go ahead an apply for those? I mean i am no expert dude but we have no idea how the CO assignment thing works.. giving them all they need upfront might be a good idea.


Subclass 189.

Well I already have done medicals during the process of TR visa (Subclass 485) in October 2013 so I answered 'Yes' to the medical question. Now for the medical, my immi account shows:

'The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.'

So I guess I need to wait for a couple of weeks and if no CO is allocated, might have to ring DIBP again


----------



## mainak

MaxTheWolf said:


> yeah these morons do not understand paperless/electronic visa concept.
> 
> I have already submitted my passport for visa label at VFS Australia, New Delhi. Can't help it.


exactly the same fear..

anyway i was preparing to do it once grant received... i was under impression that it is 50-60 USD - good that you told me it is exact 4300

do revert if you are asked more money or faced with additional question from VFS


----------



## maq_qatar

Deepshikha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the email this morning of the PR Grant . An year long marathon comes to an end with this. I am really thankful to the members in this forum who have guided me in confusing times and it definitely played a big role.
> I had a bit of different case where part of my work experience was not assessed by ACS but I was assured by Sathiya that it will not cause issues until I can prove it in the right way and I am happy to say that everything worked. Below is the overview of my PR journey :
> 
> IELTS result : 18th Sep 2013
> ACS applied : 16th Sep 2013
> ACS received : 12th Dec 2013
> EOI : 12th Dec (60 points)
> Revised EOI : 9th Feb (65 points as I got +5 because of an employment year completion in Australia)
> Invite : 10th March 2014
> PCC/Medical : 20th March 2014
> Visa Lodge : 24th March 2014
> CO Allocation : 13th May 2014 and requested more documents as &#147;Evidence of relationship&#148; for my dependent husband (This was another struggle but eventually that too passed)
> Another CO Allocation : 29th May 2014
> Another CO Allocation and Grant : 30th May 2014
> 
> Phew .. this looks like to be a longer journey than what I actually realized. Best of luck everyone waiting for their grants.. sooner or later the day will eventually come
> 
> Best Regards,
> DS


Many Congratulations to you and best wishes for future life

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ToAustralia2013

*Medicals...:rolleyes2:*

Medicals oh medicals when will thee upload thyself?out:

Done it @ Elbits on 27th, says - "5 working days". Perhaps Fortis was a better option... Saw reports from folks that it was submitted in couple of days in other clinics...

Maybe I am just impatient . I 'think' we hav uploaded all other docs..Dont even know if a CO started looking as some of them still show Required, though uploaded

Wait and watch , I guess....:noidea:


----------



## hiya_hanan

So, what all documents are required to get the labelling maxthewolf ? How should be the payment be done ? DD or through cheque or a credit card is fine ?

T&R
hiya_hanan



MaxTheWolf said:


> Although it is optional but anyone applied for visa labelling after getting the grant? You have to pay INR 4,300 per passport as Visa Evidence Charge (VEC).


----------



## Sandy J

Deepshikha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the email this morning of the PR Grant . An year long marathon comes to an end with this. I am really thankful to the members in this forum who have guided me in confusing times and it definitely played a big role.
> I had a bit of different case where part of my work experience was not assessed by ACS but I was assured by Sathiya that it will not cause issues until I can prove it in the right way and I am happy to say that everything worked. Below is the overview of my PR journey :
> 
> IELTS result : 18th Sep 2013
> ACS applied : 16th Sep 2013
> ACS received : 12th Dec 2013
> EOI : 12th Dec (60 points)
> Revised EOI : 9th Feb (65 points as I got +5 because of an employment year completion in Australia)
> Invite : 10th March 2014
> PCC/Medical : 20th March 2014
> Visa Lodge : 24th March 2014
> CO Allocation : 13th May 2014 and requested more documents as &#147;Evidence of relationship&#148; for my dependent husband (This was another struggle but eventually that too passed)
> Another CO Allocation : 29th May 2014
> Another CO Allocation and Grant : 30th May 2014
> 
> Phew .. this looks like to be a longer journey than what I actually realized. Best of luck everyone waiting for their grants.. sooner or later the day will eventually come
> 
> Best Regards,
> DS


Congrats Deepshikha.


----------



## gagan_anand

*Pls Help.....*

Hello Everybody
I am a new to this forum though have been a silent reader for quite some time.
Pls help me with my situation....
I applied for visa on 25/03/2014. Got CO allocated from Adelaide Team 4 on 06/05/2014. He requested for my wife PCC and medical to be supplied by 3rd June. They were delayed as her passport got damaged and a new one was applied for. Got the new passport on 20/05/2014. form 929 uploaded on immiaccount and "Received". Got the PCC and medicals done for wife and uploaded it on Immiaccount. But even after 4 days the status there says "Required". I e-mailed CO to tell her that all required docs uploaded. But no automated response received for the e-mail as I got the first time when I e-mailed her.
As the 3rd June deadline is approaching, I am getting worried...
Why I am not receiving automated response. This means my e-mail getting blocked?
I just wanna convey her that all docs uploaded.
Seniors pls help


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Deepshikha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the email this morning of the PR Grant . An year long marathon comes to an end with this. I am really thankful to the members in this forum who have guided me in confusing times and it definitely played a big role.
> 
> Phew .. this looks like to be a longer journey than what I actually realized. Best of luck everyone waiting for their grants.. sooner or later the day will eventually come
> 
> Best Regards,
> DS


Hearty Congratulations Deepshika... :clap2::clap2: All the best ! And Thank you for the wishes to those of us who wait, I hope every added wish speeds up our grant a day sooner


----------



## anish13

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Medicals oh medicals when will thee upload thyself?out:
> 
> Done it @ Elbits on 27th, says - "5 working days". Perhaps Fortis was a better option... Saw reports from folks that it was submitted in couple of days in other clinics...
> 
> Maybe I am just impatient . I 'think' we hav uploaded all other docs..Dont even know if a CO started looking as some of them still show Required, though uploaded
> 
> Wait and watch , I guess....:noidea:


i guess it should be fine.. i did it in fortis and they uploaded after 6 days. They said some audit was going on. But generally i guess 3 to 4 days.. not to worry.. grant is very close. all the best


----------



## visitkangaroos

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys.. Today I got a CO allocated. She is from team 8. She mailed me asking for form 1221.
> 
> I was under the assumption that for Character Requirements, Form 80 was enough for a single applicant. But I believe form 1221 is also mandatory for all..
> 
> So guys.. all those who wants to maintain all the documents in advance.. Make sure you fill in form 1221 along with form 80 for Character Requirements..
> 
> All the best to all..!



My CO is also from the same team with initials LG. Can you please share your CO's initials.


----------



## Ankurchhabra

HI all
i lodged EOI on 24April ( 70 points) & SA SS on 02.05.14 for 133512 , still waiting for Nomination. :-( 
Is it normal because m seeing ppl with 60 or 65 points getting invite in 10-15 days????


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mainak said:


> exactly the same fear..
> 
> anyway i was preparing to do it once grant received... i was under impression that it is 50-60 USD - good that you told me it is exact 4300
> 
> do revert if you are asked more money or faced with additional question from VFS


Everyone should apply for the visa label to be on safer side. You'll be simply relieved from explaining the funda at immigrations checks time and again.

If you apply onshore then the fee is AUD 70. For offshore it depends from country to country.

At VFS Australia they call this service 'Evidencing'. Just checked on VFS website that my passport has been sent to Australian High Commission in India. I am hoping to get my visa labelled passport next week, though they have suggested 15 working days! My grant came through in 25 calendar days! Come on Indian chaps!! VFS guys told me they get 5-6 Evidencing requests a week at their Nehru Place, Delhi centre. The guys are nice.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

hiya_hanan said:


> So, what all documents are required to get the labelling maxthewolf ? How should be the payment be done ? DD or through cheque or a credit card is fine ?
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


Hi

You need to submit

1) Copy of Grant Letter
2) Original Passport
3) Form 1405
4) INR 4,300 (cash or DD only)
5) INR 57 extra for DD if paying in cash at VFS service desk
6) some extra charges for SMS and courier service.

The total in INR 4,638.


----------



## jestin684

Deepshikha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the email this morning of the PR Grant . An year long marathon comes to an end with this. I am really thankful to the members in this forum who have guided me in confusing times and it definitely played a big role.
> I had a bit of different case where part of my work experience was not assessed by ACS but I was assured by Sathiya that it will not cause issues until I can prove it in the right way and I am happy to say that everything worked. Below is the overview of my PR journey :
> 
> IELTS result : 18th Sep 2013
> ACS applied : 16th Sep 2013
> ACS received : 12th Dec 2013
> EOI : 12th Dec (60 points)
> Revised EOI : 9th Feb (65 points as I got +5 because of an employment year completion in Australia)
> Invite : 10th March 2014
> PCC/Medical : 20th March 2014
> Visa Lodge : 24th March 2014
> CO Allocation : 13th May 2014 and requested more documents as &#147;Evidence of relationship&#148; for my dependent husband (This was another struggle but eventually that too passed)
> Another CO Allocation : 29th May 2014
> Another CO Allocation and Grant : 30th May 2014
> 
> Phew .. this looks like to be a longer journey than what I actually realized. Best of luck everyone waiting for their grants.. sooner or later the day will eventually come
> 
> Best Regards,
> DS


Congrats mate...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mainak said:


> exactly the same fear..
> 
> anyway i was preparing to do it once grant received... i was under impression that it is 50-60 USD - good that you told me it is exact 4300
> 
> do revert if you are asked more money or faced with additional question from VFS


There is no point in VFS asking any question(s) as it is not an application for visa. That part is past after you have gotten the grant.


----------



## kavith

Hi All,

I have contacted DIAC and came to know that CO has been allocated on May 15th. But CO ha not contacted me till date.

CO is from adelaide


----------



## alex80

Deepshikha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the email this morning of the PR Grant . An year long marathon comes to an end with this. I am really thankful to the members in this forum who have guided me in confusing times and it definitely played a big role.
> I had a bit of different case where part of my work experience was not assessed by ACS but I was assured by Sathiya that it will not cause issues until I can prove it in the right way and I am happy to say that everything worked. Below is the overview of my PR journey :
> 
> IELTS result : 18th Sep 2013
> ACS applied : 16th Sep 2013
> ACS received : 12th Dec 2013
> EOI : 12th Dec (60 points)
> Revised EOI : 9th Feb (65 points as I got +5 because of an employment year completion in Australia)
> Invite : 10th March 2014
> PCC/Medical : 20th March 2014
> Visa Lodge : 24th March 2014
> CO Allocation : 13th May 2014 and requested more documents as “*Evidence of relationship*” for my dependent husband (This was another struggle but eventually that too passed)
> Another CO Allocation : 29th May 2014
> Another CO Allocation and Grant : 30th May 2014
> 
> Phew .. this looks like to be a longer journey than what I actually realized. Best of luck everyone waiting for their grants.. sooner or later the day will eventually come
> 
> Best Regards,
> DS


Guys, how do you understand that a different CO has been allocated ? I learned about my CO only via email he sent me requesting PCC and medicals.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Deepshikha, 

Congratz on getting that golden mail.

I have a query regarding 
*
EOI : 12th Dec (60 points)
Revised EOI : 9th Feb (65 points as I got +5 because of an employment year *

Do we need to edit the EOI application by changing the date or will it automatically update the experience months.

I suppose, when we edit the EOI and if it impacts the points claimed the effective submitted date would also change.

Your inputs will be helpful.



Deepshikha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the email this morning of the PR Grant . An year long marathon comes to an end with this. I am really thankful to the members in this forum who have guided me in confusing times and it definitely played a big role.
> I had a bit of different case where part of my work experience was not assessed by ACS but I was assured by Sathiya that it will not cause issues until I can prove it in the right way and I am happy to say that everything worked. Below is the overview of my PR journey :
> 
> IELTS result : 18th Sep 2013
> ACS applied : 16th Sep 2013
> ACS received : 12th Dec 2013
> EOI : 12th Dec (60 points)
> Revised EOI : 9th Feb (65 points as I got +5 because of an employment year completion in Australia)
> Invite : 10th March 2014
> PCC/Medical : 20th March 2014
> Visa Lodge : 24th March 2014
> CO Allocation : 13th May 2014 and requested more documents as “*Evidence of relationship*” for my dependent husband (This was another struggle but eventually that too passed)
> Another CO Allocation : 29th May 2014
> Another CO Allocation and Grant : 30th May 2014
> 
> Phew .. this looks like to be a longer journey than what I actually realized. Best of luck everyone waiting for their grants.. sooner or later the day will eventually come
> 
> Best Regards,
> DS


----------



## Bhasker

*Clarification on employment date*

okay, i have consulted a few ppl on this and got diff responses, so posting it here:
My ACS report says:

"The following employment *after July 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level to 261111 (ICT business analyst) of the ANZSCO code.

Dates: *07/08 - 04/12*
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: X
Country: India

Dates: *05/12 - 05/13*
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: Y
Country: India

Q1:* In my EOI*, under employment details, *I filled from 1st july 2010* till 30th april 2012 (job1), 1st may 2012 till blank (indicating employment ongoing) (job2)
This gave me 5 points. Now as the *language in ACS says ‘after july’ does that mean august or does It mean from 2nd of july? I have mentioned from 1st july and now I can’t edit the EOI.*
*I understand that I need to replicate info in EOI into the visa application, so is it ok to continue with 1st july onwards and pay for visa fees?*

Q2: Does ACS consider my employment* post 05/13* till now as skilled? I guess that’s the only way I got those 5 points. I am doing the same job in the same company. *If yes then for all the employment post 05/13 I should select ‘yes’ for the question “Is this employment relevant to the nominated occupation” right?
If yes, then for the question:
“Has the candidate worked overseas in the nominated occupation or closely related occupation immediately before lodging this application?”
I should select yes and then select “3years in the last 10 years” as my option right?*

Also *my designation got changed from 14th october to Project Engineer 2. Same job, same work, same everything. Should I mention this as a separate entry and selecting it as relevant to occupation*

Please clarify this so that I may move ahead (its already been 4 days since I got the invite)

Eagerly waiting.


----------



## manmvk

*All the best!*



Deepshikha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the email this morning of the PR Grant .
> 
> Best Regards,
> DS


Congratulation DS...Wish you and your family all the very best...


----------



## vishVpre

How much should we ideally spend (for stay) considering a 3 week validation trip?


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

I wont be able to answer all your queries correctly.

But to your question on decoding ACS results on experience. 

Your relevant experience *commences from Aug 1st 2010* not July 2010.



Bhasker said:


> okay, i have consulted a few ppl on this and got diff responses, so posting it here:
> My ACS report says:
> 
> "The following employment *after July 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level to 261111 (ICT business analyst) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Dates: *07/08 - 04/12*
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: X
> Country: India
> 
> Dates: *05/12 - 05/13*
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: Y
> Country: India
> 
> Q1:* In my EOI*, under employment details, *I filled from 1st july 2010* till 30th april 2012 (job1), 1st may 2012 till blank (indicating employment ongoing) (job2)
> This gave me 5 points. Now as the *language in ACS says ‘after july’ does that mean august or does It mean from 2nd of july? I have mentioned from 1st july and now I can’t edit the EOI.*
> *I understand that I need to replicate info in EOI into the visa application, so is it ok to continue with 1st july onwards and pay for visa fees?*
> 
> Q2: Does ACS consider my employment* post 05/13* till now as skilled? I guess that’s the only way I got those 5 points. I am doing the same job in the same company. *If yes then for all the employment post 05/13 I should select ‘yes’ for the question “Is this employment relevant to the nominated occupation” right?
> If yes, then for the question:
> “Has the candidate worked overseas in the nominated occupation or closely related occupation immediately before lodging this application?”
> I should select yes and then select “3years in the last 10 years” as my option right?*
> 
> Also *my designation got changed from 14th october to Project Engineer 2. Same job, same work, same everything. Should I mention this as a separate entry and selecting it as relevant to occupation*
> 
> Please clarify this so that I may move ahead (its already been 4 days since I got the invite)
> 
> Eagerly waiting.


----------



## manmvk

Nagesh said:


> any updates on 190 visa grants ?????????


Dude, 

We will not get the 190 Grant till the end of June. They are not processing any 190 and we can expect lot of Grants by 2nd or 3rd week of July...

Let's wait patiently :juggle:


----------



## mainak

nicemathan said:


> Hi Deepshikha,
> 
> Congratz on getting that golden mail.
> 
> I have a query regarding
> *
> EOI : 12th Dec (60 points)
> Revised EOI : 9th Feb (65 points as I got +5 because of an employment year *
> 
> Do we need to edit the EOI application by changing the date or will it automatically update the experience months.
> 
> I suppose, when we edit the EOI and if it impacts the points claimed the effective submitted date would also change.
> 
> Your inputs will be helpful.


*Short Answer*: NO, You dont edit EOI

*Details*: SkillSelect is intelligent system. If you download your EOI from there, you will see that the PDF file has a date written within it. And that date is the download time. This shall give you the hint.

SkillSelect automatically monitors each EOI and increments/decrements your point as your experience increases with passing days (thus by taking you to 3+ yrs bracket to 5+ yrs bracket) and as your age increases (thus by taking you from 30 age point to 25 age point)

Hence, with time, EOI will automatically update itself...

Hope this clarifies...


----------



## mainak

Bhasker said:


> okay, i have consulted a few ppl on this and got diff responses, so posting it here:
> My ACS report says:
> 
> "The following employment *after July 2010* is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level to 261111 (ICT business analyst) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Dates: *07/08 - 04/12*
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: X
> Country: India
> 
> Dates: *05/12 - 05/13*
> Position: Business Analyst
> Employer: Y
> Country: India
> 
> Q1:* In my EOI*, under employment details, *I filled from 1st july 2010* till 30th april 2012 (job1), 1st may 2012 till blank (indicating employment ongoing) (job2)
> This gave me 5 points. Now as the *language in ACS says ‘after july’ does that mean august or does It mean from 2nd of july? I have mentioned from 1st july and now I can’t edit the EOI.*
> *I understand that I need to replicate info in EOI into the visa application, so is it ok to continue with 1st july onwards and pay for visa fees?*
> 
> Q2: Does ACS consider my employment* post 05/13* till now as skilled? I guess that’s the only way I got those 5 points. I am doing the same job in the same company. *If yes then for all the employment post 05/13 I should select ‘yes’ for the question “Is this employment relevant to the nominated occupation” right?
> If yes, then for the question:
> “Has the candidate worked overseas in the nominated occupation or closely related occupation immediately before lodging this application?”
> I should select yes and then select “3years in the last 10 years” as my option right?*
> 
> Also *my designation got changed from 14th october to Project Engineer 2. Same job, same work, same everything. Should I mention this as a separate entry and selecting it as relevant to occupation*
> 
> Please clarify this so that I may move ahead (its already been 4 days since I got the invite)
> 
> Eagerly waiting.


Well I am giving you a generic reply - see if this helps

You have work record: June 2008 to till date
ACS said: The following employment after September 2010 is considered...

For this, how do you submit EOI?

#1 You create one employment record as June 2008 to September 2010 and mark that as 'non relevant'

#2 You create another employment record for same company from October 2010 to till date and mark that 'relevant' => EOI will automatically understand how much point you are eligible for employment

Hope this clarifies...


----------



## Bhasker

nicemathan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I wont be able to answer all your queries correctly.
> 
> But to your question on decoding ACS results on experience.
> 
> Your relevant experience *commences from Aug 1st 2010* not July 2010.


Hi Manthan,

Just found this email I had sent to ACS. They replied by saying:
"As you had started your employment on the 1st July 2008 you may be able to claim from the month of *July 2010 onwards*." 

I even googled exact meaning of onwards, it is: 
"if something happens or exists from a particular time onwards, *it starts at that time and continues to happen or exist"*

By this logic 1st july must be included, this is why I filled this in my EOI, now I remember.


----------



## Bhasker

mainak said:


> Well I am giving you a generic reply - see if this helps
> 
> You have work record: June 2008 to till date
> ACS said: The following employment after September 2010 is considered...
> 
> For this, how do you submit EOI?
> 
> #1 You create one employment record as June 2008 to September 2010 and mark that as 'non relevant'
> 
> #2 You create another employment record for same company from October 2010 to till date and mark that 'relevant' => EOI will automatically understand how much point you are eligible for employment
> 
> Hope this clarifies...


Thanks mainak but ACS said after july not after september. Anyways i got ur point, by ur logic i should be marking june 2008 to july 2010 as non relevant. 

But I just found exchange of emails b/w me and ACS where ACS said:*
"As you had started your employment on the 1st July 2008 you may be able to claim from the month of July 2010 onwards. "*

Meaning of *onwards* (i googled this):
if something happens or exists from a particular time onwards, *it starts at that time and continues to happen or exist*

Thats why i included 1st july. So I guess I can go ahead with 1st july in visa application now. What do u say?


----------



## mainak

go ahead - i hope dibp will too agree

btw, are you getting points changed by just one month? if not then why so worry?


----------



## techie_blr

nicemathan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I wont be able to answer all your queries correctly.
> 
> But to your question on decoding ACS results on experience.
> 
> Your relevant experience *commences from Aug 1st 2010* not July 2010.


Hi Nicemathan, 

I don't agree with this answer. I think he should count his experience from July2010 onwards. 

Here is my analogy on this. 

Bhaskar's experience is as below
*
Dates: 07/08 - 04/12
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: X
Country: India

Dates: 05/12 - 05/13
Position: Business Analyst
Employer: Y
Country: India*

As per ACS rule, either they deduct 2 years or 4 years based on the relevance of graduate degree with the current work experience. 

I think in Bhaskar's case they deducted 2 years. So starting from July 2008 2 years completes on Jun 2010. Hence July 2010 will be considered as 3rd year and July 2010 is very much eligible to be counted. 

Regards


----------



## nicemathan

Oh okay ... good for you 



Bhasker said:


> Hi Manthan,
> 
> Just found this email I had sent to ACS. They replied by saying:
> "As you had started your employment on the 1st July 2008 you may be able to claim from the month of *July 2010 onwards*."
> 
> I even googled exact meaning of onwards, it is:
> "if something happens or exists from a particular time onwards, *it starts at that time and continues to happen or exist"*
> 
> By this logic 1st july must be included, this is why I filled this in my EOI, now I remember.


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks for the clarification



mainak said:


> *Short Answer*: NO, You dont edit EOI
> 
> *Details*: SkillSelect is intelligent system. If you download your EOI from there, you will see that the PDF file has a date written within it. And that date is the download time. This shall give you the hint.
> 
> SkillSelect automatically monitors each EOI and increments/decrements your point as your experience increases with passing days (thus by taking you to 3+ yrs bracket to 5+ yrs bracket) and as your age increases (thus by taking you from 30 age point to 25 age point)
> 
> Hence, with time, EOI will automatically update itself...
> 
> Hope this clarifies...


----------



## cancerianlrules

mainak said:


> go ahead - i hope dibp will too agree
> 
> btw, are you getting points changed by just one month? if not then why so worry?


While we are on this topic... I received my vet assessment positive today! They have not considered one of my employment to relevant. As a result, I'm short by 5 points as my experience is less than 3 years. However, on June 11, I will complete 3 years with the relevant two employers. Unfortunately, the invitation round is on June 9. I am two days short! 

What are my chances on getting an invite in the final round?


----------



## smady41

*Form 80*

Hi Friends,

Do i need to fill the form 80 for all included in the application or only for primary applicant?


----------



## koleth

smady41 said:


> *Form 80*
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> Do i need to fill the form 80 for all included in the application or only for primary applicant?


Some CO Ask for it and some don't. But be ready with Form 80 & 1221 for all the applicant above 18 years old. In my case they asked for both.


----------



## Achilles_as

gagan_anand said:


> Hello Everybody
> I am a new to this forum though have been a silent reader for quite some time.
> Pls help me with my situation....
> I applied for visa on 25/03/2014. Got CO allocated from Adelaide Team 4 on 06/05/2014. He requested for my wife PCC and medical to be supplied by 3rd June. They were delayed as her passport got damaged and a new one was applied for. Got the new passport on 20/05/2014. form 929 uploaded on immiaccount and "Received". Got the PCC and medicals done for wife and uploaded it on Immiaccount. But even after 4 days the status there says "Required". I e-mailed CO to tell her that all required docs uploaded. But no automated response received for the e-mail as I got the first time when I e-mailed her.
> As the 3rd June deadline is approaching, I am getting worried...
> Why I am not receiving automated response. This means my e-mail getting blocked?
> I just wanna convey her that all docs uploaded.
> Seniors pls help


WHy dont you try calling them up. When I got a response there is a section on how to contact that team. Try that..


----------



## Achilles_as

mainak said:


> *Short Answer*: NO, You dont edit EOI
> 
> *Details*: SkillSelect is intelligent system. If you download your EOI from there, you will see that the PDF file has a date written within it. And that date is the download time. This shall give you the hint.
> 
> SkillSelect automatically monitors each EOI and increments/decrements your point as your experience increases with passing days (thus by taking you to 3+ yrs bracket to 5+ yrs bracket) and as your age increases (thus by taking you from 30 age point to 25 age point)
> 
> Hence, with time, EOI will automatically update itself...
> 
> Hope this clarifies...


You only Edit your EOI when there is a significant change like you cleared some certification etc. Something the EOI system wont know unless you tell it. Experience n all gets automatically updated.


----------



## Achilles_as

smady41 said:


> *Form 80*
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> Do i need to fill the form 80 for all included in the application or only for primary applicant?


For all Applicants is needed. I submitted for both me and my wife.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Achilles_as said:


> For all Applicants is needed. I submitted for both me and my wife.


Have mate, have submitted Form 1221 besides Form 80 for dependent ??

Thanka for your help.


----------



## zameer.ise

MaxTheWolf said:


> Although it is optional but anyone applied for visa labelling after getting the grant? You have to pay INR 4,300 per passport as Visa Evidence Charge (VEC).


But why it is required ?


----------



## geets

*Vetassess negative outcome*

Dear All,

I am very disappointed please help me if you can, i have applied for subclass 190 through an agent for Financial investment advisor on 20th Jan 2014 and on 15 May 2014 i got negative outcome. When I checked it there were few mistakes my agent did it while making application due to which 2.3 years of the experience got positive and other 3 got negative response. please advise how should i proceed further?
is there any possibilities in reassessment i can get positive outcome or my case is already spoiled? Is there any person who has gone through the same situation ?
please help i need assistance.


----------



## smady41

koleth said:


> Some CO Ask for it and some don't. But be ready with Form 80 & 1221 for all the applicant above 18 years old. In my case they asked for both.


Thanks. Where can I find copy of 1221? Do you have one? can you send to me?


----------



## koleth

geets said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very disappointed please help me if you can, i have applied for subclass 190 through an agent for Financial investment advisor on 20th Jan 2014 and on 15 May 2014 i got negative outcome. When I checked it there were few mistakes my agent did it while making application due to which 2.3 years of the experience got positive and other 3 got negative response. please advise how should i proceed further?
> is there any possibilities in reassessment i can get positive outcome or my case is already spoiled? Is there any person who has gone through the same situation ?
> please help i need assistance.


Not sure about Vetassess, but for ACS i have done a review and it came out positive and you have to pay about AUD400 for the same. 

As per the information on this forum who ever has given for review to ACS all came out with positive results.


----------



## koleth

smady41 said:


> Thanks. Where can I find copy of 1221? Do you have one? can you send to me?


http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf 

In some of the fields in the form you will not be able to edit it, i have taken the print out and hand written the form.


----------



## Achilles_as

Santhosh.15 said:


> Have mate, have submitted Form 1221 besides Form 80 for dependent ??
> 
> Thanka for your help.


Well actually for us the CO didnt ask for 1221 yet ... only 80... Now i m thinking of providing it before hand.


----------



## Achilles_as

smady41 said:


> Thanks. Where can I find copy of 1221? Do you have one? can you send to me?


Here is form 1221: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf


----------



## Achilles_as

zameer.ise said:


> But why it is required ?


As mentioned by Max its "not required" but an option.


----------



## geets

koleth said:


> Not sure about Vetassess, but for ACS i have done a review and it came out positive and you have to pay about AUD400 for the same.
> 
> As per the information on this forum who ever has given for review to ACS all came out with positive results.


Hi smady41,
Thanks for replying but i cant apply through ACS as its for IT people only am a wealth manager. Am applying for Financial Investment Adviser.
Any further suggestion pls ?


----------



## rashe_12

geets said:


> Hi smady41,
> Thanks for replying but i cant apply through ACS as its for IT people only am a wealth manager. Am applying for Financial Investment Adviser.
> Any further suggestion pls ?


Geets - you got a negative outcome for skills assessment or visa application? If skills assessment you can reappeal and provide them solid evidence and it will get overturned....


----------



## geets

koleth said:


> Not sure about Vetassess, but for ACS i have done a review and it came out positive and you have to pay about AUD400 for the same.
> 
> As per the information on this forum who ever has given for review to ACS all came out with positive results.





rashe_12 said:


> Geets - you got a negative outcome for skills assessment or visa application? If skills assessment you can reappeal and provide them solid evidence and it will get overturned....


I have got negative outcome for skill assessment, is it repeal or reassessment you suggest ?


----------



## rashe_12

geets said:


> I have got negative outcome for skill assessment, is it repeal or reassessment you suggest ?


reappeal - but make sure you have solid evidence to back your claims....

Reappeal can be done within 3-4 weeks of assessment outcome. Cannot be done beyond this time frame.


----------



## geets

rashe_12 said:


> reappeal - but make sure you have solid evidence to back your claims....
> 
> Reappeal can be done within 3-4 weeks of assessment outcome. Cannot be done beyond this time frame.


Oh ok thanks so much for your advise... already 15 days got over . I am waiting for a detailed letter from my case officer stating what went wrong so once I get it I will go for re appeal. but you know my agent said i have to go for reassessment. I will get this thing clear from him as well.
Are you also of the same banking profile


----------



## raunak_14

*Query regarding skills Assessment ACS*

Hi Expats,

I got invitation for 189 visa and I am in the process of uploading the documents. I have applied as ICT Business Analyst.
While uploading docs one of the section mentions that
"some assessing authorities issue a provisional or subclass 485 skills assessment for recent graduates of Australian educational institutions applying for a subclass 485 visa, make sure your skill assessment is suitable for the visa you are applying"

I applied for the skills assessment through ACS and the outcome was like 
"Your ict skills has been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT BUSINESS Analyst) of the ANZSCO code"

I just want to confirm with all the experts here if this outcome is suitable to apply 189 visa ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## nectar_s

koleth said:


> Not sure about Vetassess, but for ACS i have done a review and it came out positive and you have to pay about AUD400 for the same.
> 
> As per the information on this forum who ever has given for review to ACS all came out with positive results.




I have done my reassessment through Vetassess, all other expats said, if you have good evidences to prove your claim, you can always get positively assessed


----------



## geets

nectar_s said:


> I have done my reassessment through Vetassess, all other expats said, if you have good evidences to prove your claim, you can always get positively assessed


Okie, i know this thing has happened because of my agent, but as it already happened am **** scared. And want to follow the process very careful and correctly.


----------



## rashe_12

geets said:


> Oh ok thanks so much for your advise... already 15 days got over . I am waiting for a detailed letter from my case officer stating what went wrong so once I get it I will go for re appeal. but you know my agent said i have to go for reassessment. I will get this thing clear from him as well.
> Are you also of the same banking profile


The assessor usually responds within 2-3 days. If you wrote to them 10-12 days ago then its most likely that your agent hasn't shared that info with you.

Reassessment is also a good option. But proceed only after you have received a response from your assessor. 

Another option would be to try scoring 7 each on IELTS for claiming more points. Not easy but surely worth giving it a hard thought....

Good luck with your assessment


----------



## geets

rashe_12 said:


> The assessor usually responds within 2-3 days. If you wrote to them 10-12 days ago then its most likely that your agent hasn't shared that info with you.
> 
> Reassessment is also a good option. But proceed only after you have received a response from your assessor.
> 
> Another option would be to try scoring 7 each on IELTS for claiming more points. Not easy but surely worth giving it a hard thought....
> 
> Good luck with your assessment


okie, but if my skill assessment is negative then how come they will process my application? it seems first step is to get skill assessment positive and then comes ielts submission etc


----------



## mainak

raunak_14 said:


> hi expats,
> 
> i got invitation for 189 visa and i am in the process of uploading the documents. I have applied as ict business analyst.
> While uploading docs one of the section mentions that
> "some assessing authorities issue a provisional or subclass 485 skills assessment for recent graduates of australian educational institutions applying for a subclass 485 visa, make sure your skill assessment is suitable for the visa you are applying"
> 
> i applied for the skills assessment through acs and the outcome was like
> "your ict skills has been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ict business analyst) of the anzsco code"
> 
> i just want to confirm with all the experts here if this outcome is suitable to apply 189 visa ??
> 
> Thanks in advance


*just yes, go ahead*


----------



## rashe_12

geets said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very disappointed please help me if you can, i have applied for subclass 190 through an agent for Financial investment advisor on 20th Jan 2014 and on 15 May 2014 i got negative outcome. When I checked it there were few mistakes my agent did it while making application due to which *2.3 years of the experience got positive* and other 3 got negative response. please advise how should i proceed further?
> is there any possibilities in reassessment i can get positive outcome or my case is already spoiled? Is there any person who has gone through the same situation ?
> please help i need assistance.





geets said:


> okie, but if my skill assessment is negative then how come they will process my application? it seems first step is to get skill assessment positive and then comes ielts submission etc



On your earlier post you just mentioned that 2.3 years was assessed positive. 

So I thought you were trying to get reassessment done for the 3 years of employment which was assessed negative....

If I were you I would spend 10k for IELTS and achieve desired scores only then proceed for skills assessment and spend another 30-35k for assessment.

Please post your queries on vetassess thread as this is thread is for visa applicants....


----------



## geets

rashe_12 said:


> On your earlier post you just mentioned that 2.3 years was assessed positive.
> 
> So I thought you were trying to get reassessment done for the 3 years of employment which was assessed negative....
> 
> If I were you I would spend 10k for IELTS and achieve desired scores only then proceed for skills assessment and spend another 30-35k for assessment.
> 
> Please post your queries on vetassess thread as this is thread is for visa applicants....


yes i am trying to get re assessment done for 3 years of employment which was assessed negative.... i have given IELTS and i got 7 in that.


----------



## PPPPPP

*Hi*



Deepshikha said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received the email this morning of the PR Grant . An year long marathon comes to an end with this. I am really thankful to the members in this forum who have guided me in confusing times and it definitely played a big role.
> I had a bit of different case where part of my work experience was not assessed by ACS but I was assured by Sathiya that it will not cause issues until I can prove it in the right way and I am happy to say that everything worked. Below is the overview of my PR journey :
> 
> IELTS result : 18th Sep 2013
> ACS applied : 16th Sep 2013
> ACS received : 12th Dec 2013
> EOI : 12th Dec (60 points)
> Revised EOI : 9th Feb (65 points as I got +5 because of an employment year completion in Australia)
> Invite : 10th March 2014
> PCC/Medical : 20th March 2014
> Visa Lodge : 24th March 2014
> CO Allocation : 13th May 2014 and requested more documents as “*Evidence of relationship*” for my dependent husband (This was another struggle but eventually that too passed)
> Another CO Allocation : 29th May 2014
> Another CO Allocation and Grant : 30th May 2014
> 
> Phew .. this looks like to be a longer journey than what I actually realized. Best of luck everyone waiting for their grants.. sooner or later the day will eventually come
> 
> Best Regards,
> DS


Hi congrats and all the best


----------



## MaxTheWolf

zameer.ise said:


> But why it is required ?


no one said that it is required. It is optional, however the officers at immigration checks at Indian airports still do not understand the concept of paperless/electronic visa. Hence, it is advisable to get a visa sticker on the passport.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

MaxTheWolf said:


> Although it is optional but anyone applied for visa labelling after getting the grant? You have to pay INR 4,300 per passport as Visa Evidence Charge (VEC).


I also got Visa Label done for three of us (Myself, Wife and Son) as a lot of people have reported that at many airports still there are issues faced with eVisa and lot of immigration officers want a label on your passport. So I felt that where I have spent Thousands of dollars on the entire process, a little amount of money on the labels doesn't matter much and will give me atleast some peace of mind. The other benefit I see is to get away from the hassle of carrying the evisa print with you everytime you travel.

Also if you plan to apply for any Visa for another country, they would know your current status in Australia while considering your application as we don't have a passport which let's us travel Visa Free to many countries. The Visa Evidence number on the visa label is also linked to the Grant number so that can also be used on Vevo to verify the visa and you don't really have to make a note of your grant numbers at all times.

I find it very helpful and it will help to avoid a lot of hassles.

It took 13 days from Bangalore to get the Passports back as they go to New Delhi.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rohit1_sharma said:


> I also got Visa Label done for three of us (Myself, Wife and Son) as a lot of people have reported that at many airports still there are issues faced with eVisa and lot of immigration officers want a label on your passport. So I felt that where I have spent Thousands of dollars on the entire process, a little amount of money on the labels doesn't matter much and will give me atleast some peace of mind. The other benefit I see is to get away from the hassle of carrying the evisa print with you everytime you travel.
> 
> Also if you plan to apply for any Visa for another country, they would know your current status in Australia while considering your application as we don't have a passport which let's us travel Visa Free to many countries. The Visa Evidence number on the visa label is also linked to the Grant number so that can also be used on Vevo to verify the visa and you don't really have to make a note of your grant numbers at all times.
> 
> I find it very helpful and it will help to avoid a lot of hassles.
> 
> It took 13 days from Bangalore to get the Passports back as they go to New Delhi.


that is a very wise thing to do.

good to know. thanks.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rohit1_sharma said:


> I also got Visa Label done for three of us (Myself, Wife and Son) as a lot of people have reported that at many airports still there are issues faced with eVisa and lot of immigration officers want a label on your passport. So I felt that where I have spent Thousands of dollars on the entire process, a little amount of money on the labels doesn't matter much and will give me atleast some peace of mind. The other benefit I see is to get away from the hassle of carrying the evisa print with you everytime you travel.
> 
> Also if you plan to apply for any Visa for another country, they would know your current status in Australia while considering your application as we don't have a passport which let's us travel Visa Free to many countries. The Visa Evidence number on the visa label is also linked to the Grant number so that can also be used on Vevo to verify the visa and you don't really have to make a note of your grant numbers at all times.
> 
> I find it very helpful and it will help to avoid a lot of hassles.
> 
> It took 13 days from Bangalore to get the Passports back as they go to New Delhi.


subclass 189 let's us travel Visa Free to many countries? Really? Wow! Which ones?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

MaxTheWolf said:


> subclass 189 let's us travel Visa Free to many countries? Really? Wow! Which ones?


I never said that it let's us travel Visa free to many countries.  I meant was that Indian Passport doesn't entitle you to travel visa free to many countries compared to passport of EU Countries or US/Canada so it's better to have Visa Label while traveling to other countries as well so that they know your status in Australia if needed.

The only country you can travel Visa free is New Zealand and with 189 visa you get the Resident Visa Stamped at Airport of NZ at your arrival and you can live and work in NZ as well.


----------



## koleth

geets said:


> Oh ok thanks so much for your advise... already 15 days got over . I am waiting for a detailed letter from my case officer stating what went wrong so once I get it I will go for re appeal. but you know my agent said i have to go for reassessment. I will get this thing clear from him as well.
> Are you also of the same banking profile


Don't wait for the case officer to give the explanation about your case. If you want to give for review then go ahead with all the valid Documents because in my case i had lot of conversation with the the CO, CO replied for 2-3 emails and after that they wont and CO replied after 15 days or so by that time i got my positive review result and in that email he have mentioned "if you are not satisfied with my result you can go for Review/Appeal" this will be the answer they give.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rohit1_sharma said:


> I never said that it let's us travel Visa free to many countries.  I meant was that Indian Passport doesn't entitle you to travel visa free to many countries compared to passport of EU Countries or US/Canada so it's better to have Visa Label while traveling to other countries as well so that they know your status in Australia if needed.
> 
> The only country you can travel Visa free is New Zealand and with 189 visa you get the Resident Visa Stamped at Airport of NZ at your arrival and you can live and work in NZ as well.


NZ is good too!


----------



## Achilles_as

rohit1_sharma said:


> I also got Visa Label done for three of us (Myself, Wife and Son) as a lot of people have reported that at many airports still there are issues faced with eVisa and lot of immigration officers want a label on your passport. So I felt that where I have spent Thousands of dollars on the entire process, a little amount of money on the labels doesn't matter much and will give me atleast some peace of mind. The other benefit I see is to get away from the hassle of carrying the evisa print with you everytime you travel.
> 
> Also if you plan to apply for any Visa for another country, they would know your current status in Australia while considering your application as we don't have a passport which let's us travel Visa Free to many countries. The Visa Evidence number on the visa label is also linked to the Grant number so that can also be used on Vevo to verify the visa and you don't really have to make a note of your grant numbers at all times.
> 
> I find it very helpful and it will help to avoid a lot of hassles.
> 
> It took 13 days from Bangalore to get the Passports back as they go to New Delhi.


Hey Rohit, congrats on the grant. Do you have any idea as to hw is the job market there? Does anyone know people who got jobs and then migrated there or we have to first move to get a job?


----------



## rockyrambo

Achilles_as said:


> Hey Rohit, congrats on the grant. Do you have any idea as to hw is the job market there? Does anyone know people who got jobs and then migrated there or we have to first move to get a job?


That's a never ending debate. 90% or more move there and then try for jobs..But that doesn't mean they didn't put efforts overseas as well. 

I think this might give a sample answer to this question:

/*** n is subjective but shouldn't be more than 3 ****/
/*** i refers to a month ****/

for (i = 0 ; i<=n;i++)
{contact consultants, linked in networking, contact friends, search onjobseek , etc. websites ;
positive_response is either 1 or 0 ;
job_confirmed is either 1 or 0 ;
}

if job_confirmed = 1 then entry_date = near to job start date;
if positive_response = 0 then entry_date = close to n;
if positive_response = 1 and job_confirmed = 0 then entry_date = interview scheduled date;


----------



## maq_qatar

Achilles_as said:


> Hey Rohit, congrats on the grant. Do you have any idea as to hw is the job market there? Does anyone know people who got jobs and then migrated there or we have to first move to get a job?


Hi,

You can join below thread for IT jobs review and question

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/164676-job-australia.html


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> That's a never ending debate. 90% or more move there and then try for jobs..But that doesn't mean they didn't put efforts overseas as well.
> 
> I think this might give a sample answer to this question:
> 
> /*** n is subjective but shouldn't be more than 3 ****/
> /*** i refers to a month ****/
> 
> for (i = 0 ; i<=n;i++)
> {contact consultants, linked in networking, contact friends, search onjobseek , etc. websites ;
> positive_response is either 1 or 0 ;
> job_confirmed is either 1 or 0 ;
> }
> 
> if job_confirmed = 1 then entry_date = near to job start date;
> if positive_response = 0 then entry_date = close to n;
> if positive_response = 1 and job_confirmed = 0 then entry_date = interview scheduled date;



Oh My God! 

I don't know what the bollocks it means but it sure seems cool.  claps claps


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> Oh My God!
> 
> I don't know what the bollocks it means but it sure seems cool.  claps claps


haha..thanks max buuooyyy !! just not feeling sleepy but tired so whiling away time like this! 
and now i really wish that Australia as a country is worth all these efforts by everyone!


----------



## Achilles_as

rockyrambo said:


> haha..thanks max buuooyyy !! just not feeling sleepy but tired so whiling away time like this!
> and now i really wish that Australia as a country is worth all these efforts by everyone!


I agree... that code threw me off for a second. 
We are all hoping that its worth the effort. I was aware that people are moving but now that I am little bit more regular on forums that is a huge amount of people moving into/trying to move into OZ. I really hope like you its all worth it.


----------



## ashish1137

Guys,

I need to ask a very important question.

My company forcing me to get Aus Work Permit (sub class 457).
And I am in process of filing my PR (sub class 189)

1. I need to know the impacts?
2. What if PR comes after Work Permit or vice versa.

Please answer if you have an idea?

Regards


----------



## gsingh

Hi have few queries friends:

1. When i click on "Apply Visa" button, do I need to complete whole submission in single go or I can save any step and later change/proceed with other steps. In case I lose my internet connection while filling information or submitting application, is online application tolerant to that?

2. Do I need to get all my employment related documents certified? Documentation checklist only ask for Identity proofs and Qualification documents to be certified.

3. All my degrees/certificates and marksheets have details in english along with hindi/punjabi. Do I need transcripts of them? In ACS i didn't submit any transcripts.

Thanks.


----------



## Santhosh.15

alex80 said:


> ???


My friend

You will know about Change in CO only when there is a notification. 

Besides, Do you know 1/6th of World's population are Indians ??? 

This place belongs to everyone, i presume you are not long enough to realise that yet.

Please write your queries, everyone will be happy to answer at thier best ability.

Cheers.


----------



## cancerianlrules

cancerianlrules said:


> While we are on this topic... I received my vet assessment positive today! They have not considered one of my employment to relevant. As a result, I'm short by 5 points as my experience is less than 3 years. However, on June 11, I will complete 3 years with the relevant two employers. Unfortunately, the invitation round is on June 9. I am two days short!
> 
> What are my chances on getting an invite in the final round?


Bump!...anyone?


----------



## gsingh

gsingh said:


> Hi have few queries friends:
> 
> 1. When i click on "Apply Visa" button, do I need to complete whole submission in single go or I can save any step and later change/proceed with other steps. In case I lose my internet connection while filling information or submitting application, is online application tolerant to that?
> 
> 2. Do I need to get all my employment related documents certified? Documentation checklist only ask for Identity proofs and Qualification documents to be certified.
> 
> 3. All my degrees/certificates and marksheets have details in english along with hindi/punjabi. Do I need transcripts of them? In ACS i didn't submit any transcripts.
> 
> Thanks.


Your thoughts friends?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cancerianlrules said:


> Bump!...anyone?


Hi buddy

In case

1) you are going to complete 3 years on 11 June and will only get 5 points on 11 June, AND
2) you do not have the required 60 points without the 5 points points mentiones in point 1),

then you will not be able to submit an EOI before 11 June for subclass 189, as you'll be stuck at 55 points before that.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> In case
> 
> 1) you are going to complete 3 years on 11 June and will only get 5 points on 11 June, AND
> 2) you do not have the required 60 points without the 5 points points mentiones in point 1),
> 
> then you will not be able to submit an EOI before 11 June for subclass 189, as you'll be stuck at 55 points before that.


but in my opinion there are very few applicants from your SOL code and thus it is highly likely that you'll get an invite in the last round of the current immigration year.


----------



## cancerianlrules

MaxTheWolf said:


> but in my opinion there are very few applicants from your SOL code and thus it is highly likely that you'll get an invite in the last round of the current immigration year.


That's right! Only 73 odd invites until now this year , I'm hopeful.


----------



## cancerianlrules

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> In case
> 
> 1) you are going to complete 3 years on 11 June and will only get 5 points on 11 June, AND
> 2) you do not have the required 60 points without the 5 points points mentiones in point 1),
> 
> then you will not be able to submit an EOI before 11 June for subclass 189, as you'll be stuck at 55 points before that.


That's exactly the case! I have submitted the EOI with 55 points yesterday, on June 11 it should automatically change to 60 points and make me eligible for the final round.

Just wanted someone to verify my understanding thank you!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cancerianlrules said:


> That's exactly the case! I have submitted the EOI with 55 points yesterday, on June 11 it should automatically change to 60 points and make me eligible for the final round.
> 
> Just wanted someone to verify my understanding thank you!


that's right. you'll get an automatic email from skillselect about the update of your points whenever you complete 3 years. But mke it a point that you still check the details by logging into skillselect, just as a verifying measure.


----------



## rockyrambo

Santhosh.15 said:


> My friend
> 
> You will know about Change in CO only when there is a notification.
> 
> Besides, Do you know 1/6th of World's population are Indians ???
> 
> This place belongs to everyone, i presume you are not long enough to realise that yet.
> 
> Please write your queries, everyone will be happy to answer at thier best ability.
> 
> Cheers.


@alex80 - What Santhosh.15 said is right but you asked a thought provoking question as well. India per se has the second largest population in the world. The age group from ,i guess, 15-35 is 'bulging' implies that it holds the largest chunk of it. 
Most of these youngsters are talented and educated and hence, their skills are appreciated and recognized by countries all over the world. You pick Harvard and you can count the number of IIT grads over there (IIT - Indian Institute Of Technology; the toughest engineering college to get into all over the world). Hence, this chunk of population is mostly overseas through either work, study or skilled based immigration routes. It leads to brain drain but that's another topic of discussion. 
This forum might appear to be 'hijacked' by Indians, however, it is a public forum for every expat across the world. Please feel free to ask and help each other on this, irrespective of their cast, color, creed or nationality !!


----------



## Pame

alex80 said:


> Thanx mate.
> So where are the rest 5/6 of the worlds population???
> I assume that indian people more than other nations intent to move from their country. Is it that bad to live in India for all of you?


Hi,

Nice question, Remaining 5/6 of the population of the world lives in the "Rest world countries". 

No India is not that bad, but we want to make India one day the best. We intend to do this in two ways
1- First, move out of India, make some dollars, remit that back to Indian banks and shares, which will support the economy. This is due to these Non resident Indians, India has the worlds largest International dollar remittance. 

2- Secondly, learn the tricks of the latest development from rest of the world, come back to India, implement it, then over take the authority who taught us that trick in terms of development, contribute to the development of the world. We consider the world as one family, If u have still some doubt, just watch American spell bee competition.

Regards


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gsingh said:


> Your thoughts friends?


hi there

1) after you export your prifile from skillselect to immiaccount you'll be ased to fill 17 pages of information. There will be a 'save' button at the bottom of each of these pages. So, you can save your info and return to it later.

2) Yes please, provide every proof you have. If you question is about certifying, you'll need to get certified only black and white documents.

3) No need to get translation if your docs already mention details in English.

Max


----------



## jestin684

alex80 said:


> Thanx mate.
> So where are the rest 5/6 of the worlds population???
> I assume that indian people more than other nations intent to move from their country. Is it that bad to live in India for all of you?


Where r u from mate?


----------



## auexcited

alex80 said:


> Thanx mate.
> So where are the rest 5/6 of the worlds population???
> I assume that indian people more than other nations intent to move from their country. Is it that bad to live in India for all of you?


Alex80, This is an excellent forum with NO regional discrimination and offensive comments. Its so unfortunate that people start unhealthy discussion and damage a healthy discussion form. Please refrain from such comments! Its a humble request.


----------



## chiku2006

auexcited said:


> Alex80, This is an excellent forum with NO regional discrimination and offensive comments. Its so unfortunate that people start unhealthy discussion and damage a healthy discussion form. Please refrain from such comments! Its a humble request.


Agree with you mate!!!

Lets not deviate from the main objective and help each other than wondering why citizens of a nation are migrating to greener pastures...


----------



## Dreamer123

*FBI Clearance query*

Hi Guys,

I have a question, My accumalative stay is US for the last 10 years has been a llittle less than 12 months. Do I still need FBI clearance?

Please advise

Thanks


----------



## ashish1137

ashish1137 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need to ask a very important question.
> 
> My company forcing me to get Aus Work Permit (sub class 457).
> And I am in process of filing my PR (sub class 189)
> 
> 1. I need to know the impacts?
> 2. What if PR comes after Work Permit or vice versa.
> 
> Please answer if you have an idea?
> 
> Regards


Please reply


----------



## Arsen

Dear Friends,

I got PCC and Medical call on 16 may, and My med finalized on 25 May,I also uploded PCC certificates on 26 May. Today I got this message from my team:
"all outstanding documents have been provided, we will advise when your application is ready for finalisation. "

In addition I am 189 applicant ,and lodged on June 2013 and contacted by team 13 three times.

Please advise, is My case near Finalization?


----------



## chiku2006

alex80 said:


> .


Alex, which country are you from?? I haven't seen anyone till date discusing about nationality of an applicant. .. we all are here for a purpose so lets not looose our focus.


----------



## mainak

chiku2006 said:


> Alex, which country are you from?? I haven't seen anyone till date discusing about nationality of an applicant. .. we all are here for a purpose so lets not looose our focus.


we are just giving too much importance to a sick mind!


----------



## Dreamer123

*Help Guys*



Dreamer123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question, My accumalative stay is US for the last 10 years has been a llittle less than 12 months. Do I still need FBI clearance?
> 
> Please advise
> 
> Thanks


What do you guys suggest?


----------



## mainak

Dreamer123 said:


> What do you guys suggest?


NO

But remember, this overseas stay is calculated cumulatively and NOT continuous

E.g, staying 11 months at a stretch does not warrant PCC (generally, but CO may ask) where staying maximum of 3 months but making a tour of 5/6 times thus accumulating total stay of more than 12 months enforces requirement of PCC


----------



## Dreamer123

Thank you, I guess I ll apply just in case.


----------



## lovetosmack

Dreamer123 said:


> What do you guys suggest?


If it's business purpose accumulated travel you don't need to. If you stayed i.e. had residence the then you need to.


----------



## cancerianlrules

alex80 said:


> .


Thank you! Happily bidding adieu.


----------



## Dreamer123

lovetosmack said:


> If it's business purpose accumulated travel you don't need to. If you stayed i.e. had residence the then you need to.


Its residence for about 272 days of residence and 84 days of business travel to be specific..So do you think I will need it.


----------



## lovetosmack

Dreamer123 said:


> Its residence for about 272 days of residence and 84 days of business travel to be specific..So do you think I will need it.


Don't think you'll be asked since the book says 1 year. It depends on the CO again.


----------



## Dreamer123

lovetosmack said:


> Don't think you'll be asked since the book says 1 year. It depends on the CO again.


Thanks ..appreciate the prompt reply


----------



## Badri

Hi Everyone,

I am applying for visa under 189, I am not claiming any points on my partner skills but she is a dependent in my visa application, is it mandatory that my partner should have competent english?


----------



## Optimus Prime

Hi Guys, my agent has the Immi Account but I know the Transaction number and the invite number. So can I create an immi account by importing application to view the progress and will it affect my application?


----------



## kavith

Badri said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am applying for visa under 189, I am not claiming any points on my partner skills but she is a dependent in my visa application, is it mandatory that my partner should have competent english?


I think above 4.5 in all or 4.5 overall. It is given in skillselect


----------



## Santhosh.15

alex80 said:


> Thanx mate.


I do not understand your intention. And i refrain from further arguement in this topic. I participate in discussions not arguements.


----------



## kiranjetti

Dreamer123 said:


> Thanks ..appreciate the prompt reply


its better you apply as sometimes it takes couple of months to get it..might as well save time and its advised to do finger prints from a professional..it will save lots of time n money


----------



## lovetosmack

Badri said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am applying for visa under 189, I am not claiming any points on my partner skills but she is a dependent in my visa application, is it mandatory that my partner should have competent english?


Not competent but must have functional. 

Either have 4.5 in IELTS or obtain a certificate from a university that the medium of instruction is English, where the duration of study is no less than 2 years.


----------



## lovetosmack

mainak said:


> we are just giving too much importance to a sick mind!


Dude.. Ouch... That'd hurt. He didn't mean anything racist or regional. He could have been just curious. Keep calm and take it slow. This is equally his place as it is yours. If you think he's offending someone please report his posts. Admins are the best judges. You don't become an admin overnight. Friends??


----------



## mainak

cool


----------



## techie_blr

Hi All, 

I was just going through some old thread and found people including the months/years in EOI and Visa Application after skill assessment. 

For example in my case: 

My ACS assessment was completed on 15-Jan-2014 and Skill assessment was done till 5-Oct-13. 
In my EOI application, I filled "Non Relevant" for the work experience from 5-Oct-13 until 23-May-14 (My EOI application date). The same in Visa application as well. 
I also confirmed that there will no change in my points even if I consider experience after 5-Oct-13. However, I would like to know, does this impact my visa application. 

Can you suggest with your experience? 

Regards
Techie_blr


----------



## Bhasker

techie_blr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was just going through some old thread and found people including the months/years in EOI and Visa Application after skill assessment.
> 
> For example in my case:
> 
> My ACS assessment was completed on 15-Jan-2014 and Skill assessment was done till 5-Oct-13.
> In my EOI application, I filled "Non Relevant" for the work experience from 5-Oct-13 until 23-May-14 (My EOI application date). The same in Visa application as well.
> I also confirmed that there will no change in my points even if I consider experience after 5-Oct-13. However, I would like to know, does this impact my visa application.
> 
> Can you suggest with your experience?
> 
> Regards
> Techie_blr


Hi Techie,

From what I understand so far, they consider exp even after 5 oct 13 provided u r in the same job roles (U'll have to present proofs ofcourse).
However If u r not mentioning post 5th oct exp as relevant yet you have points that make u eligible then no problems. Its a good thing that u kept the EOI and visa applications consistent.
U have the points, ur applications are consistent, ur good to go!


----------



## auexcited

Dreamer123 said:


> What do you guys suggest?



I would say get it.. If you have any friends in US ask FBI to send the letter to them. That way he can certify and send a copy to you.. and will be faster


----------



## Badri

lovetosmack said:


> Not competent but must have functional.
> 
> Either have 4.5 in IELTS or obtain a certificate from a university that the medium of instruction is English, where the duration of study is no less than 2 years.


Thank you very much lovetosmack.

As you have mentioned above is it fine if i get certificate from last studied college?


----------



## JeDiKnight

i got the invite on 26th May round and i also became a father few hours later. now i have some questions. will appreciate if someone could spare some time and answer these. thanks in advance

1. Do i need to add my baby as a dependent? we have not named him yet and neither does he have a passport. will he require all this before i lodge my visa application?

2. If i need to get a passport for my baby, how do i apply for address proof? neither me nor my wife has the current address on our passport and neither is the spouse name added in either of our passports. we have a marriage certificate though. read on the passport website that atleast one of the parents should have the spouse name added. In that case i will have to first re-issue my wife's passport with my name and then apply for the baby's passport.

3. do i need to add my mother as a non-migrant dependent now if i am planning to get a parent visa for her later on? will my mother need a PCC as well if i add her as a non-migrant dependent or will the PCC be required only when i apply for a parent visa for her? so simple speaking can i exclude her from the non-migrant dependent list and apply for parent visa later? my mother is staying with me but she doesnt have any address proof here for PCC.

looking forward to expert advice..


----------



## zameer.ise

Completed all formalities and waiting for GOLDEN email.


----------



## bjsingh

Hi guys

Can anybody advise how work experience is calculated in case of seafarers...are they considering only the sailing time?????


----------



## bjsingh

jaideepf1407 said:


> No.The App on IOS is setup that way.Have entered it in the Posting Options on my IPad
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May.


Hi guys 
Can anybody advise how working experience is calculated in case of seafarers ...are they considering only the sailing time?????
Regards


----------



## maq_qatar

zameer.ise said:


> Completed all formalities and waiting for GOLDEN email.


All the best to you, hope you will receive your grant soon.


----------



## jaideepf1407

bjsingh said:


> Hi guys Can anybody advise how working experience is calculated in case of seafarers ...are they considering only the sailing time????? Regards


Complete Employment is considered provided you can prove it

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## Pame

Usmann_ said:


> but this is not a suitable way to reply.. if it is offensive so would other senior members surely would take notice of it... but most of it ignored it and u knw the reason...
> 
> 
> bdw Arunvas care to Xplain wht i left intentionally?? will be WAITING for your reply!!!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
> ... IELTS training started...


Hi,
Somebody asked a question and everybody replied in their own way, and I guess the matter is finished. Let us try not to open cAn of worms here at least, as this forum I feel is one of the most important tool for migration for many.
Regards


----------



## jre05

Pame said:


> Hi,
> Somebody asked a question and everybody replied in their own way, and I guess the matter is finished. Let us try not to open cAn of worms here at least, as this forum I feel is one of the most important tool for migration for many.
> Regards


Hello Pame.


----------



## Arunvas

Usmann_ said:


> but this is not a suitable way to reply.. if it is offensive so would other senior members surely would take notice of it... but most of it ignored it and u knw the reason...
> 
> 
> bdw Arunvas care to Xplain wht i left intentionally?? will be WAITING for your reply!!!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
> ... IELTS training started...


Don't you understand what the below statement mean? If not, I'll explain! 

"I hope you have not intentionally left that statement before you comment like this!"

Besides, as per forum's rule, you can not post any comments in chat like fashion!

See rule 6
6.	All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum. Any use of text speak in future may result in posts being deleted and an infraction being imposed on your account.


----------



## chiku2006

Guys please leave this topic and focus our energies on to something more fruitful... this is not even worth discussing...

Monday is going to be a big day.... beginning of June , lets see what does it have in store for us. .. especially for all of 190 applicants


----------



## auexcited

chiku2006 said:


> Guys please leave this topic and focus our energies on to something more fruitful... this is not even worth discussing...
> 
> Monday is going to be a big day.... beginning of June , lets see what does it have in store for us. .. especially for all of 190 applicants



Completely Agreed! Guys let us focus on PR matters.. and continue to help each other..


----------



## King_of_the_ring

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Guys guys guys!!!!!
Please cool down!!
I am an Indian and I did not feel that it was in an offensive zone, rather more of a general query since he is not aware of what india is like!!

Please let's not take it in the wrong way and instead keep harmony. We are all here to help each other out and see in Australia.

Hope all are cooled down now buddies!!!
Take care!! Peace!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## King_of_the_ring

lolsssssssssssssssss ...


----------



## gsingh

I have a query.

I am submitting visa application for 190. Last section of form 80 is "Part R: Sponsoring Employer details". Do I need to add something here like details of State or this is just for those who are sponsored by an employer?


----------



## rockyrambo

Nishant Dundas said:


> Guys guys guys!!!!!
> Please cool down!!
> I am an Indian and I did not feel that it was in an offensive zone, rather more of a general query since he is not aware of what india is like!!
> 
> Please let's not take it in the wrong way and instead keep harmony. We are all here to help each other out and see in Australia.
> 
> Hope all are cooled down now buddies!!!
> Take care!! Peace!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Exactly !! I have always wondered "Am I patriotic? Are youngsters of the times patriotic?" We might not even wish to vote or stay in our country but if someone comes and raises an eye brow on our country and our people's abilities, we don't take it lightly. I think there exists an inherent latent patriotism like this in every Indian. 
Anyway, let's not digress more and focus back on the reasons that we're here for.


----------



## rockyrambo

Ok, i have some questions to ask:

1. Do banks provide bank statements even for closed salary accounts? backdated 6-7 years?
2. If someone has never registered on the income tax website of India and has been unemployed for a long time, however, has had a PAN number (PAN card) during that time and now he tries to register on the website, will he get a detailed history of the taxes that he had ever filed when he was employed? If the website would start from the latest financial year ITR then where can one get a history of the taxes filed?
I think this can come in handy if someone wants to prove his unemployment (for dependency)...


----------



## bond_bhai

rockyrambo said:


> Ok, i have some questions to ask:
> 
> 1. Do banks provide bank statements even for closed salary accounts? backdated 6-7 years?
> 2. If someone has never registered on the income tax website of India and has been unemployed for a long time, however, has had a PAN number (PAN card) during that time and now he tries to register on the website, will he get a detailed history of the taxes that he had ever filed when he was employed? If the website would start from the latest financial year ITR then where can one get a history of the taxes filed?
> I think this can come in handy if someone wants to prove his unemployment (for dependency)...


1. Depends on the Bank. 
2. If you have paid your taxes online, like filed it online you might get it after registering. I was able to get the ITR which i filed etc for the years which i had filed online. For the earlier years, they did not have any records. It starts from the latest year and goes back several years. Even if you are unemployed you can still file for Income tax returns, yup 0 income and you can still file returns.


----------



## bjsingh

jaideepf1407 said:


> Complete Employment is considered provided you can prove it
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


Dear Jaideep
Thanx for the prompt reply...as u said one has to prove continued employment...do u mean to say that it is considered only if a person is employed with one particular company for the last 10 years...as u know most of the seafarers work on contractual basis n do change companies in between..so how will it work out in that case...do i need to get certificate of employment from all the companies i worked for to prove continued employment...n wat about the time period when i was in college for competency exams..do i have to deduct it from my work experience..
Thanks for ur attention
Regards


----------



## raunak_14

*Query regarding skills Assessment ACS*

Hi Expats,

I got invitation for 189 visa and I am in the process of uploading the documents. I have applied as ICT Business Analyst.
While uploading docs one of the section mentions that
"some assessing authorities issue a provisional or subclass 485 skills assessment for recent graduates of Australian educational institutions applying for a subclass 485 visa, make sure your skill assessment is suitable for the visa you are applying"

I applied for the skills assessment through ACS and the outcome was like 
"Your ict skills has been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT BUSINESS Analyst) of the ANZSCO code"

I just want to confirm with all the experts here if this outcome is suitable to apply 189 visa ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## pyramid

raunak_14 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> I got invitation for 189 visa and I am in the process of uploading the documents. I have applied as ICT Business Analyst.
> While uploading docs one of the section mentions that
> "some assessing authorities issue a provisional or subclass 485 skills assessment for recent graduates of Australian educational institutions applying for a subclass 485 visa, make sure your skill assessment is suitable for the visa you are applying"
> 
> I applied for the skills assessment through ACS and the outcome was like
> "Your ict skills has been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT BUSINESS Analyst) of the ANZSCO code"
> 
> I just want to confirm with all the experts here if this outcome is suitable to apply 189 visa ??
> 
> Thanks in advance


All good..dont get confused..All the best..


----------



## anish13

zameer.ise said:


> Completed all formalities and waiting for GOLDEN email.


All the best zameer.. even i have completed all formalities and wiating for the "GOLDEN MAIL".. I see that your timelines are just a little ahead of mine.. do let us know abotu the good news..


----------



## techie_blr

Bhasker said:


> Hi Techie,
> 
> From what I understand so far, they consider exp even after 5 oct 13 provided u r in the same job roles (U'll have to present proofs ofcourse).
> However If u r not mentioning post 5th oct exp as relevant yet you have points that make u eligible then no problems. Its a good thing that u kept the EOI and visa applications consistent.
> U have the points, ur applications are consistent, ur good to go!


Hi Bhaskar, 

Thanks.. I also thought the same. 

Regards


----------



## wingzee

Hi guys,

Some advice required here. Hope someone would be able to enlighten me.

Currently in the midst of filling in form 80, 1221 and the online eVisa application form. 

I am currently in my second job in a Finance role (since Jan 2014). When I submitted my EOI in May, I am only claiming for points for my past 3 years experience as an External Auditor (first job), the same for skills assessment as well. I did not include my current job in EOI and skills assessment (under "employment history for the last 10 years") as it is not related and wouldn't give me any extra points.

In all of the 3 forms mentioned, it requires me to provide details of my current employment. Will there be a mismatch of information (and possibility of my visa application being rejected) if I provide information of my current employment which was NOT included in my EOI?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

wingzee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Some advice required here. Hope someone would be able to enlighten me.
> 
> Currently in the midst of filling in form 80, 1221 and the online eVisa application form.
> 
> I am currently in my second job in a Finance role (since Jan 2014). When I submitted my EOI in May, I am only claiming for points for my past 3 years experience as an External Auditor (first job), the same for skills assessment as well. I did not include my current job in EOI and skills assessment (under "employment history for the last 10 years") as it is not related and wouldn't give me any extra points.
> 
> In all of the 3 forms mentioned, it requires me to provide details of my current employment. Will there be a mismatch of information (and possibility of my visa application being rejected) if I provide information of my current employment which was NOT included in my EOI?


No it won't, since as you have mentioned that it is not relevant to your chosen occupation.

EOI and form80 are separate as eoi will check your eligibility but form80 is about getting to know what you have done in your life.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## wingzee

Nishant Dundas said:


> No it won't, since as you have mentioned that it is not relevant to your chosen occupation.
> 
> EOI and form80 are separate as eoi will check your eligibility but form80 is about getting to know what you have done in your life.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Nishant,

Thanks for the prompt reply! How about the online eVisa form? I did read somewhere that it is sort of like a mirror/extended version of the EOI form. Should I include my current occupation under "Employment History"? There is an option to select Yes or No for "Is this employment related to the nominated position".


----------



## kavith

anish13 said:


> All the best zameer.. even i have completed all formalities and wiating for the "GOLDEN MAIL".. I see that your timelines are just a little ahead of mine.. do let us know abotu the good news..


Hi Anish,

How did you get to know that CO has been allocated. Did you call or CO contacted?


----------



## kavith

Zameer/Anish

What is ur CO team from


----------



## Usmann_

Pame said:


> Hi,
> Somebody asked a question and everybody replied in their own way, and I guess the matter is finished. Let us try not to open cAn of worms here at least, as this forum I feel is one of the most important tool for migration for many.
> Regards


sure Pame ...  Peace out!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## Usmann_

anish13 said:


> All the best zameer.. even i have completed all formalities and wiating for the "GOLDEN MAIL".. I see that your timelines are just a little ahead of mine.. do let us know abotu the good news..


gud luck!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## rockyrambo

wingzee said:


> Hi Nishant,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply! How about the online eVisa form? I did read somewhere that it is sort of like a mirror/extended version of the EOI form. Should I include my current occupation under "Employment History"? There is an option to select Yes or No for "Is this employment related to the nominated position".


Yeah, you should be consistent at both places. Mention it as irrelevant at both places.


----------



## anish13

kavith said:


> Hi Anish,
> 
> How did you get to know that CO has been allocated. Did you call or CO contacted?



Hi Kavith,

yes the CO contacted me for employee evidence. Those were the only documents i had not uploaded till then. My CO must have been wondering why since all other documents including PCC and medicals were uploaded. last week was very hectic at office so i thought by weekend i ll do it but before that unexpectedly my CO contacted me. The initials are AM and the CO is from Brisbane


----------



## anish13

Usmann_ said:


> gud luck!!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
> ... IELTS training started...


Thanks Usmann.. I see that your preparing for your IELTS? do you plan to submit your EOI this year??


----------



## anish13

Usmann_ said:


> yes Anish bro. i wud as soon as done with IELTS. and get the 7 - 8 bands.. :s God willing .. pray for me
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
> ... IELTS training started...


i am sure you will crack it.. my wishes.. all the best bro.


----------



## Usmann_

anish13 said:


> i am sure you will crack it.. my wishes.. all the best bro.


thks bro.. hope to see ya in OZ land 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting... 
... IELTS training started...


----------



## sudarshan1987

anish13 said:


> Hi Kavith,
> 
> yes the CO contacted me for employee evidence. Those were the only documents i had not uploaded till then. My CO must have been wondering why since all other documents including PCC and medicals were uploaded. last week was very hectic at office so i thought by weekend i ll do it but before that unexpectedly my CO contacted me. The initials are AM and the CO is from Brisbane


I got invited on 12th May 2014 , lodged Visa on 15th May. I have uploaded all my documents including PCC and my Meds have been uploaded by the clinic, and hence I have no way of knowing if CO has been allotted or not !

I can see that many who applied during same period have had CO allotted and they came to know about it as they had not uploaded either PCC or Form 80 or not done their Meds and hence a contact mail from CO asking for the same.


----------



## bond_bhai

sudarshan1987 said:


> I got invited on 12th May 2014 , lodged Visa on 15th May. I have uploaded all my documents including PCC and my Meds have been uploaded by the clinic, and hence I have no way of knowing if CO has been allotted or not !
> 
> I can see that many who applied during same period have had CO allotted and the came to know about it as they had not uploaded either PCC or Form 80 or not done their Meds and hence a contact mail from CO asking for the same.


Bro, 15days is way to early to worry about CO allocation. Just wait for a few weeks, you will get a CO or a direct grant for sure!


----------



## sudarshan1987

bond_bhai said:


> Bro, 15days is way to early to worry about CO allocation. Just wait for a few weeks, you will get a CO or a direct grant for sure!


I am getting the same feeling that I had when I was waiting for my class 12th result !!!


----------



## anish13

sudarshan1987 said:


> I am getting the same feeling that I had when I was waiting for my class 12th result !!!


dont worry.. for all you know you might get a direct grant soon.. all these waiting and hoping will all be worth.. all the best


----------



## _shel

Arunvas said:


> Don't you understand what the below statement mean? If not, I'll explain!
> 
> "I hope you have not intentionally left that statement before you comment like this!"
> 
> Besides, as per forum's rule, you can not post any comments in chat like fashion!
> *
> See rule 6
> 6.	All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum. Any use of text speak in future may result in posts being deleted and an infraction being imposed on your account*.


 Thank you. 

You all better behave and keep to the RULES or you'll find the thread closed and recycled.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

New week, new grants on the way!

Cheers!


----------



## jaideepf1407

bjsingh said:


> Dear Jaideep Thanx for the prompt reply...as u said one has to prove continued employment...do u mean to say that it is considered only if a person is employed with one particular company for the last 10 years...as u know most of the seafarers work on contractual basis n do change companies in between..so how will it work out in that case...do i need to get certificate of employment from all the companies i worked for to prove continued employment...n wat about the time period when i was in college for competency exams..do i have to deduct it from my work experience.. Thanks for ur attention Regards


Let's say you have worked with company X from say 12/10/2001 to 15/08/2004, I have counted that as continuous employment.
Have not taken into account leave time between companies and Exam time.
Lot will also depend on your AMSA letter as well.
This is how I have done it and I have letters from my company to prove it.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May.


----------



## anish13

MaxTheWolf said:


> New week, new grants on the way!
> 
> Cheers!


love your signature about the thanks and signature


----------



## SKPSG

*Clarification on ICT Major/Minor Qualification*

Hi,
I am Planning to apply for skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst. This is my 1st post. Do forgive for any inconvenience.

My Profile:
B.E. in Electronics & Telecommunication 1997 to 2001
MBA (PGDBM) with specialization in IT/Systems 2002 to 2004 (Have 12 subjects in IT/Systems out of total 43 subjects in 2 years)
Working as Business Analyst and Project Manager from May 2004 till today.

Points Position:
Age: 25 (Birth Year:1980)
Qualification: 15 (B.E.)
Experience: 5/10 (depends on numbers of years available after skill assessment)
IELTS:10 (Have to score 7 in all.)
Partner Skill: 5

My understanding was B.E. in Electronics & Telecom will be considered as ‘ICT Major, not closely related to nominated occupation’ and 4 years of relevant work experience will be used to assess the skill. Hence I will be able to claim 10 points for the balance 6 years. 
However one of the migration consultants told me that, B.E. degree will not be considered as ICT Major or Minor as it is not in Information Technology or Compute Science. She also said that ACS may consider my MBA as ICT minor and deduct 5 or 6 years if they find evidence that the subjects are closely related to Business Analyst occupation. In case they don’t consider my MBA as ICT Minor then I will have to go through RPL route. But then 8 years will be deducted and I will not be able to claim any points for experience.

My Clarifications:
1.	I read some of the older posts in this forum, where folks have said that BE is electronics & telecom will be considered as ICT Major. So will it be considered as ICT major? pls clarify.
2.	If I initiate skill assessment now, I am sure it will take couple of months and by then the new policy would have come in to effect. In that case will they consider my PR application under the new rules or it will still be considered under the existing rule when the skill assessment was done? Any information on changes coming in to force from Jul 2014?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jre05

_shel said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You all better behave and keep to the RULES or you'll find the thread closed and recycled.


Well said Shel.

I am not understanding why some take everything personally and start such nusiance here also.

Till date ,in these 2.5 years in our forum, I NEVER found such disturbance causing fellow, whatever the case be. It is the serene place and all people are of divine in nature. 

If someone said something, then, certainly, it is NOT INTENTIONAL, just surprised why some take it all personally and cause such pollution! :redface:

I hope this topic is closed.

Shel - You can even directly warn and block the guy who is the root cause/creator of the problem (Here after ).


----------



## MaxTheWolf

anish13 said:


> love your signature about the thanks and signature


thanks bro.


----------



## chiku2006

MaxTheWolf said:


> New week, new grants on the way!
> 
> Cheers!


But tomorrow is a holiday in Australia, isnt it??


----------



## LynneHardaker

chiku2006 said:


> But tomorrow is a holiday in Australia, isnt it??


 don't think so it's the 10th June


----------



## chennaiguy

chiku2006 said:


> But tomorrow is a holiday in Australia, isnt it??


I guess tomorrow is public holiday for WA state alone. For other states next holiday is on June 9th on account of queens birthday. I believe If CO team is not from that location then it should be a working day tomorrow.


----------



## LynneHardaker

Think it's Australia Holiday in 10th except WA


----------



## _shel

jre05 said:


> Well said Shel.
> 
> I am not understanding why some take everything personally and start such nusiance here also.
> 
> Till date ,in these 2.5 years in our forum, I NEVER found such disturbance causing fellow, whatever the case be. It is the serene place and all people are of divine in nature.
> 
> If someone said something, then, certainly, it is NOT INTENTIONAL, just surprised why some take it all personally and cause such pollution! :redface:
> 
> I hope this topic is closed.
> 
> Shel - You can even directly warn and block the guy who is the root cause/creator of the problem (Here after ).



I personally found his hate very offensive, dont worry its been dealt with. But *please* report people in future, they will be dealt with quicker and others dont have to read such vile racist remarks.


----------



## Bhasker

Hi every1, 

I wish to get my PCC started but I'm yet to lodge my visa application (pay the fees). Actually m waiting for sum clarification b4 i lodge. Meanwhile I don't want to waste time so was want to get PCC.
Question: If u haven't lodged the application, what documentary proof can u give to the cops to show exactly why you need PCC? (I think this proof is required as it is mentioned on the PCC form I received from the police station).

Can anyone help here?

P.S: I received invite on 25th may night. Its already 2nd june. Haven't even lodged the application yet. Am I going way too slow here? (I know PCC, Meds, document upload, CO allocation, basically everything takes time.) Little concerned here.

Would appreciate some response here.


----------



## retro

Asher. said:


> Applied for 190 today, front loaded all docs. And the waiting begins...


Hi Asher! 

Well done on getting thru with the application process.

I was browsing through another thread and noticed we're using the same migration consultant.

I am in the process of lodging my 190 application as well. Just wanted to confirm if you've uploaded the PCC as well? 

This is because the agent told me not to bother with the PCC and meds now and simply upload the other docs. with Form 80 and 1221. He's asked me to do them once they're asked for.

Any tips for pushing the migration agent to go faster cos they seem a bit slack to me or maybe its cos they've got 50% of the fees?.......


----------



## Redtape

jre05 said:


> Well said Shel.
> 
> I am not understanding why some take everything personally and start such nusiance here also.
> 
> Till date ,in these 2.5 years in our forum, I NEVER found such disturbance causing fellow, whatever the case be. It is the serene place and all people are of divine in nature.
> 
> If someone said something, then, certainly, it is NOT INTENTIONAL, just surprised why some take it all personally and cause such pollution! :redface:
> 
> I hope this topic is closed.
> 
> Shel - You can even directly warn and block the guy who is the root cause/creator of the problem (Here after ).


I would say that depends on their maturity level jre05. Moderators and users are taking their time to share information to the best of their knowledge and from best available sources.which has to be appreciated there is no two ways.Few users don't understand this. 
Regrds.


----------



## kiranjetti

Hello everyone 
Brand new week .. Brand new hope ...

All the very best everyone 
Cheers


----------



## Bhasker

nicemathan said:


> Oh okay ... good for you


Just received another mail from ACS, they said "Please be advised points may be claim after July"

Its frustrating that they stick to months and never mention the exact date 

the language "Please be advised....." surely hints that I should have filled august.


----------



## sunnyalt

Its almost start of 10th week and I am still waiting for a CO 

Can Anyone suggest me What should I do other than WAITING or Calling DIBP.


----------



## anish13

sunnyalt said:


> Its almost start of 10th week and I am still waiting for a CO
> 
> Can Anyone suggest me What should I do other than WAITING or Calling DIBP.


i hope this is your week.Also PRSEEKER. all the best to both of you.


----------



## anish13

sunnyalt said:


> Its almost start of 10th week and I am still waiting for a CO
> 
> Can Anyone suggest me What should I do other than WAITING or Calling DIBP.


why dont you go ahead with your medicals and upload it. I see that when PCC and medicals are front loaded, the process is faster. Not that i have anything to prove that claim but just a trend nowadays suggests that


----------



## sunnyalt

anish13 said:


> why dont you go ahead with your medicals and upload it. I see that when PCC and medicals are front loaded, the process is faster. Not that i have anything to prove that claim but just a trend nowadays suggests that


I have already completed medical in OCTOBER 2013 when I applied for Visa subclass 485 (TR). Now I need to wait for CO response who will determine if health examination is required again or not??


----------



## anish13

sunnyalt said:


> I have already completed medical in OCTOBER 2013 when I applied for Visa subclass 485 (TR). Now I need to wait for CO response who will determine if health examination is required again or not??


oh ok.. my bad bro.. I was seeing the signature and thinking its yet to be done.. it did strike me that you wouldnt wait otherwise for medicals for so long  but i thought of just asking


----------



## Tashi_Norem

anish13 said:


> oh ok.. my bad bro.. I was seeing the signature and thinking its yet to be done.. it did strike me that you wouldnt wait otherwise for medicals for so long  but i thought of just asking


hi anish13...you got invitation with 60 points....congrats..from you experience...what are the chances that 60 pointers will be invited in the next round..please share your thoughts.


----------



## anish13

Tashi_Norem said:


> hi anish13...you got invitation with 60 points....congrats..from you experience...what are the chances that 60 pointers will be invited in the next round..please share your thoughts.


thanks.. yes i got the invitation on april 28th.. i am assuming here that your code is 2613 since i had seen it somewhere in the forum. please correct me if i am wrong. As per the forum, for 60 pointers in 2613, the queue has moved till the may of 8th.. the exact stats can nly be verified once the site puts it up.. coming to your question, what are the chances.. i am not sure bro.. you need to wait and watch.. i can only say that there are sufficient invites in 2613 though. so all the best


----------



## Tashi_Norem

anish13 said:


> thanks.. yes i got the invitation on april 28th.. i am assuming here that your code is 2613 since i had seen it somewhere in the forum. please correct me if i am wrong. As per the forum, for 60 pointers in 2613, the queue has moved till the may of 8th.. the exact stats can nly be verified once the site puts it up.. coming to your question, what are the chances.. i am not sure bro.. you need to wait and watch.. i can only say that there are sufficient invites in 2613 though. so all the best



hi anish13..thanks a lot for the information...yea..my code is 2613.....the 12 may invitation round....the of effect is 29/04/2014....and as i said....the queue now must be 30th May as well..

so i am keeping my fingers crossed..also as per the skillselect website...the ceiling for 2613 is 4800 and invitation so far is 2600 something...


----------



## anish13

Tashi_Norem said:


> hi anish13..thanks a lot for the information...yea..my code is 2613.....the 12 may invitation round....the of effect is 29/04/2014....and as i said....the queue now must be 30th May as well..
> 
> so i am keeping my fingers crossed..also as per the skillselect website...the ceiling for 2613 is 4800 and invitation so far is 2600 something...


i am sure that the queue is not may 30th because one of my friends had applied on the 21st may with 60 points with code 2613 and she hasnt received the invite.. infact one of them from this very forum had applied on the 13th of may and didnt get an invite.. the last we heard who got an invite for 2613 with 60 points was may the 8th in this forum.. so it must be between 8th may to 13th may..

you will get all the information on the EOi sumbitted club.. if you look for pages between 12th may to say 16th or 17th may


----------



## engineer1

Hi Guys,
Got the Grant Letter Today.
Most thankful to this forum for being a guide, a friend and a motivator all through. 
Wish all of you a speedy grant!!


----------



## prseeker

anish13 said:


> i hope this is your week.Also PRSEEKER. all the best to both of you.


 Thanks Anish , for the wishes that was very kind of you .

You know what I guess DIBP has misunderstood me as a 190 applicant or as my brother _Santhosh_ said they are planning to give me citizenship of 2-3 nearby countries complimentary :frusty: 

I read somewhere on the forum that today is public holiday in Australia , so I guess we can expect some action from tomorrow. 

Regards 
PD


----------



## anish13

engineer1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got the Grant Letter Today.
> Most thankful to this forum for being a guide, a friend and a motivator all through.
> Wish all of you a speedy grant!!


congrats.. the first grant of the week.. enjooyy


----------



## anish13

prseeker said:


> Thanks Anish , for the wishes that was very kind of you .
> 
> You know what I guess DIBP has misunderstood me as a 190 applicant or as my brother _Santhosh_ said they are planning to give me citizenship of 2-3 nearby countries complimentary :frusty:
> 
> I read somewhere on the forum that today is public holiday in Australia , so I guess we can expect some action from tomorrow.
> 
> Regards
> PD


lol.. you still have the humour even in this state. 

Just found out about the holidays. I guess its a holiday only in the state WA.. rest of australia is working and vice-versa on the 10th of June..

So if your CO is working out of any other states, it is normal business and hope its the case for you.. .. all the best dude.. i am having a feeling this is going to be your week..


----------



## Tashi_Norem

anish13 said:


> i am sure that the queue is not may 30th because one of my friends had applied on the 21st may with 60 points with code 2613 and she hasnt received the invite.. infact one of them from this very forum had applied on the 13th of may and didnt get an invite.. the last we heard who got an invite for 2613 with 60 points was may the 8th in this forum.. so it must be between 8th may to 13th may..
> 
> you will get all the information on the EOi sumbitted club.. if you look for pages between 12th may to say 16th or 17th may


thanks a lot for the information...i just saw in the skillselect invitation round report for May 12 the the date of effect was 29th April...not May...For May 26 round...the result is not yet published in the web....I am not sure if people who all have submitted EOI between May 12 to 16 got their invitation during May 26..


----------



## jestin684

engineer1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got the Grant Letter Today.
> Most thankful to this forum for being a guide, a friend and a motivator all through.
> Wish all of you a speedy grant!!


Congrats mate....


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi Anish,

Can you please tell your thought on this?? I am planning to take my kid later -may be in 6 months or so.. so such case I have to add her in migrant dependent only right.. what is the chance of adding as non-migrant dependent ?? My mom in 
law I am planning to add non -migrant .. what is the chance of getting visa later if add as non-migrant .. ??Will it take lot of formalities ??

Medical and PCC can we do before paying fee? Can you share any guidelines you have bookmarked for step by step visa application ..after EOI ?? 

Thanks ,
Eva





anish13 said:


> thanks.. yes i got the invitation on april 28th.. i am assuming here that your code is 2613 since i had seen it somewhere in the forum. please correct me if i am wrong. As per the forum, for 60 pointers in 2613, the queue has moved till the may of 8th.. the exact stats can nly be verified once the site puts it up.. coming to your question, what are the chances.. i am not sure bro.. you need to wait and watch.. i can only say that there are sufficient invites in 2613 though. so all the best


----------



## _shel

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi Anish,
> 
> Can you please tell your thought on this?? I am planning to take my kid later -may be in 6 months or so.. so such case I have to add her in migrant dependent only right.. what is the chance of adding as non-migrant dependent ?? My mom in
> law I am planning to add non -migrant .. what is the chance of getting visa later if add as non-migrant .. ??Will it take lot of formalities ??
> 
> Medical and PCC can we do before paying fee? Can you share any guidelines you have bookmarked for step by step visa application ..after EOI ??
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


 There is no visa later for parents even if you add them as non migrating. 

Your child will be able to apply for a child visa later but for cost and speed it makes more sense to add them now. It will cost x4 to get a child visa and 14 months to process. 
Add child to your visa, have them validate then send them home. The visa is good for 5 years.

Any non migrating dependents need medicals and PCC for your visa anyway and their still wont be a guarantee of a visa later for your child if they do not meet the requirements.


----------



## lichuc

engineer1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got the Grant Letter Today.
> Most thankful to this forum for being a guide, a friend and a motivator all through.
> Wish all of you a speedy grant!!


congrats to enginnerlane:


----------



## Bhasker

Bhasker said:


> Just received another mail from ACS, they said "Please be advised points may be claim after July"
> 
> Its frustrating that they stick to months and never mention the exact date
> 
> the language "Please be advised....." surely hints that I should have filled august.


Okay, so in reply to above mail I had sent this:

"*Dear Sir/Madam,

Thank you for your reply. I guess by after july you mean august. However I have already entered july in my EOI based on my understanding of Bessie's mail.

Would it be ok if I claimed points from 1st august (that is after july like u suggested) in my visa application? I hope I do not get a rejection as this means date entered in visa application will differ from date entered in EOI by 1 month. (even though my points remain same in both cases)
Please suggest.

Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Kind regards
Bhaske*r"

Just received their reply:
*Thank you for your email



Please be advised you may claim points from the date you have met the ACS requirements.



Please be advised we do provide information in regards to points this is through the department of immigration



Regards

*

What are they saying here? Should I apply or not??

Request the senior expat guys to help please.


----------



## anish13

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi Anish,
> 
> Can you please tell your thought on this?? I am planning to take my kid later -may be in 6 months or so.. so such case I have to add her in migrant dependent only right.. what is the chance of adding as non-migrant dependent ?? My mom in
> law I am planning to add non -migrant .. what is the chance of getting visa later if add as non-migrant .. ??Will it take lot of formalities ??
> 
> Medical and PCC can we do before paying fee? Can you share any guidelines you have bookmarked for step by step visa application ..after EOI ??
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


Well.. i am not an expert but lot of people suggest that it is a better option to include the migrant now it self since it is a hassle to include it later(second hand info since i donot know as an experience myself).. 

Medical and PCC can be done before paying the Fee. infact even i did get my PCC before paying the fees but got the medicals done after that but there is a provision to get your medicals done even before paying the fees. i know a person in the forum itself having done the same.. 

Once you pay the fees, the general process is to upload all the documents and go for PCC and medicals. Meanwhile if the Co contacts you, you still have 28 days from the day of contact to submit the documents, the CO has asked for.

Hope it clarifies your doubt.


----------



## Badri

Quote:
Originally Posted by Badri View Post
Hi Everyone,

I am applying for visa under 189, I am not claiming any points on my partner skills but she is a dependent in my visa application, is it mandatory that my partner should have competent english?
Not competent but must have functional.

Reply from lovetosmack,
"Either have 4.5 in IELTS or obtain a certificate from a university that the medium of instruction is English, where the duration of study is no less than 2 years. "

someone please tell me is it fine if i get a certificate from last studied college that medium of studies is english which is not less than 2 years?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## AussiePR

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to check with anyone who have applied for the PR visa through a MARA registered migration agent.

After how many days of receiving the invitation, did the agent lodge the visa application?

My agent provided me the list of documents and info need after I received the invitation and it took me about 15 days to collect and get all the docs ready. 

And its already more than 3 weeks since I sent him all the docs and info needed for lodging the visa application and he has still not filed the application yet. I guess he is fully utilizing the 2 months time provided by DIBP for my visa application in doing some other work and application for other clients.

I am just losing my patience on him now because my precious time is being wasted and my visa application is being delayed.

Whosoever is using an agent can let me know as to how many days did their agent take for filing the visa application after getting an invitation?


----------



## Tejil

AussiePR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to check with anyone who have applied for the PR visa through a MARA registered migration agent.
> 
> After how many days of receiving the invitation, did the agent lodge the visa application?
> 
> My agent provided me the list of documents and info need after I received the invitation and it took me about 15 days to collect and get all the docs ready.
> 
> And its already more than 3 weeks since I sent him all the docs and info needed for lodging the visa application and he has still not filed the application yet. I guess he is fully utilizing the 2 months time provided by DIBP for my visa application in doing some other work and application for other clients.
> 
> I am just losing my patience on him now because my precious time is being wasted and my visa application is being delayed.
> 
> Whosoever is using an agent can let me know as to how many days did their agent take for filing the visa application after getting an invitation?


Pl can you enlist the documents here that you have prepared post receiving the invite.? It will be a great help please


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys , 

I guess I posted it before but couldn't get any answers for it . So let me try again as my friend who asked me this is bothering me again 

He was contacted by her case officer asking for PCC . He replied that he will sent her the PCC as soon as he gets it and has already applied for it . As soon as he sent that mail he got an Auto reply . 

After receiving his PCC he uploaded same on his ImmiAccount and sent an email to CO informing that he uploaded the said docs on ImmiAccount and also attached the same docs in this mail as well . But this time he didn't get any Auto reply .

Out of anxiety he tried sending the mail again with and without attachments and never got that Auto reply . Questions are 

- Is this normal ? I mean getting the Auto reply for first time and not getting in subsequent mails ?

- What is the possibility of CO asking for some other documents again ? I mean do they ask for all the missing docs in one shot or keep on asking them as and when needed 

- How long it usually takes to get the grant after documents asked by CO are uploaded ?

Thanks in advance .


----------



## prseeker

AussiePR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to check with anyone who have applied for the PR visa through a MARA registered migration agent.
> 
> After how many days of receiving the invitation, did the agent lodge the visa application?
> 
> My agent provided me the list of documents and info need after I received the invitation and it took me about 15 days to collect and get all the docs ready.
> 
> And its already more than 3 weeks since I sent him all the docs and info needed for lodging the visa application and he has still not filed the application yet. I guess he is fully utilizing the 2 months time provided by DIBP for my visa application in doing some other work and application for other clients.
> 
> I am just losing my patience on him now because my precious time is being wasted and my visa application is being delayed.
> 
> Whosoever is using an agent can let me know as to how many days did their agent take for filing the visa application after getting an invitation?


Do you have a shot gun , if you don't have one can you procure one ? Hand grenade will be even better .


----------



## anish13

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I guess I posted it before but couldn't get any answers for it . So let me try again as my friend who asked me this is bothering me again
> 
> He was contacted by her case officer asking for PCC . He replied that he will sent her the PCC as soon as he gets it and has already applied for it . As soon as he sent that mail he got an Auto reply .
> 
> After receiving his PCC he uploaded same on his ImmiAccount and sent an email to CO informing that he uploaded the said docs on ImmiAccount and also attached the same docs in this mail as well . But this time he didn't get any Auto reply .
> 
> Out of anxiety he tried sending the mail again with and without attachments and never got that Auto reply . Questions are
> 
> - Is this normal ? I mean getting the Auto reply for first time and not getting in subsequent mails ?
> 
> - What is the possibility of CO asking for some other documents again ? I mean do they ask for all the missing docs in one shot or keep on asking them as and when needed
> 
> - How long it usually takes to get the grant after documents asked by CO are uploaded ?
> 
> Thanks in advance .



I did the same when i was asked for employee evidence and got a auto reply both the times. First mail i had replied saying i will send it in a day or two and second mail was with the documents and got a auto reply again. Not sure if its true for everyone but i did get an auto reply both the times.. 

not sure about the other two queries. Sorry


----------



## auexcited

Guys, We just got the Golden email... Thank God!


----------



## mns

engineer1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got the Grant Letter Today.
> Most thankful to this forum for being a guide, a friend and a motivator all through.
> Wish all of you a speedy grant!!


Congracts!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamunvega

auexcited said:


> Guys, We just got the Golden email... Thank God!


Congratulations to you auexcited !! A big Hug !!


----------



## mns

auexcited said:


> Guys, We just got the Golden email... Thank God!


Hey super congracts we are waiting for that mail.


----------



## Badri

Guys can someone pls answer my question.


----------



## mns

How to make timeline can anyone guide me


----------



## ALIPA

auexcited said:


> Guys, We just got the Golden email... Thank God!


Many congratulations friend.


----------



## ALIPA

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I guess I posted it before but couldn't get any answers for it . So let me try again as my friend who asked me this is bothering me again
> 
> He was contacted by her case officer asking for PCC . He replied that he will sent her the PCC as soon as he gets it and has already applied for it . As soon as he sent that mail he got an Auto reply .
> 
> After receiving his PCC he uploaded same on his ImmiAccount and sent an email to CO informing that he uploaded the said docs on ImmiAccount and also attached the same docs in this mail as well . But this time he didn't get any Auto reply .
> 
> Out of anxiety he tried sending the mail again with and without attachments and never got that Auto reply . Questions are
> 
> - Is this normal ? I mean getting the Auto reply for first time and not getting in subsequent mails ?
> 
> - What is the possibility of CO asking for some other documents again ? I mean do they ask for all the missing docs in one shot or keep on asking them as and when needed
> 
> - How long it usually takes to get the grant after documents asked by CO are uploaded ?
> 
> Thanks in advance .


Same observation for me. I emailed to adelaide team 8 yesterday night but didn't got any reply or auto reply.....


----------



## manmvk

gsingh said:


> I have a query.
> 
> I am submitting visa application for 190. Last section of form 80 is "Part R: Sponsoring Employer details". Do I need to add something here like details of State or this is just for those who are sponsored by an employer?


Hi,

Just tick Q.50 "No" Then go to Part S "Declaration"

Cheers


----------



## ALIPA

engineer1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got the Grant Letter Today.
> Most thankful to this forum for being a guide, a friend and a motivator all through.
> Wish all of you a speedy grant!!


Many congratulations my friend.....


----------



## mainak

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I guess I posted it before but couldn't get any answers for it . So let me try again as my friend who asked me this is bothering me again
> 
> He was contacted by her case officer asking for PCC . He replied that he will sent her the PCC as soon as he gets it and has already applied for it . As soon as he sent that mail he got an Auto reply .
> 
> After receiving his PCC he uploaded same on his ImmiAccount and sent an email to CO informing that he uploaded the said docs on ImmiAccount and also attached the same docs in this mail as well . But this time he didn't get any Auto reply .
> 
> Out of anxiety he tried sending the mail again with and without attachments and never got that Auto reply . Questions are
> 
> - Is this normal ? I mean getting the Auto reply for first time and not getting in subsequent mails ?
> 
> - What is the possibility of CO asking for some other documents again ? I mean do they ask for all the missing docs in one shot or keep on asking them as and when needed
> 
> - How long it usually takes to get the grant after documents asked by CO are uploaded ?
> 
> Thanks in advance .


This happened with me, however, I got prompt replies.

First CO mail came from BrisbaneTeam33 Id. I replied there stating I will share document within 2 weeks. Got 2 automatic replies - first one saying that this email id is no longer valid and it is only BrisbaneGSM now, second auto reply was from BrisbaneGSM which in turn proves that DIBP system internally forwards mail if it is sent to old id.

After around 10 days, when I was ready with the document I sent to the new Id - and immediately got back auto-reply

Notwithstanding all these mails, there is still no Human Communication with CO stating whether she received it or not


----------



## zoyakhan

Hi, 

I have been reading the forum about delay in CO assignment. It is a pretty bizarre situation that some people were assigned the CO in a few days and some are waiting for ages. 

It has been 40 days since I lodged my visa and front loaded everything. Not that I am in a hurry to get the visa but this is something on my mind 24/7. And now when so many days have passed, I am wondering whether I will ever get a CO or not 

Do you guys suggest that I call DIBP ? 

thanks.


----------



## gagan_anand

*Grant received!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

By the grace of Almighty.....I got my Golden email today.....
It is such a feeling...........all tears...........no words...........

189 visa
Electronics Engineer
EOI - 29/06/2013
Invitation - 25/03/2014
Lodged - 25/03/2014
CO allotted - 06/05/2014 (Adelaide Team 4)
Last Medical/PCCs uploaded - 27/05/2014
Grant - 02/06/2014 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

I really thank this forum to guide me through all the hard times...these waitings really kill.....
and most of all I am thankful to God who was always there telling me "Just give me some more time honey...I am there for you".....Thanks God....Thanks....


----------



## jre05

gagan_anand said:


> By the grace of Almighty.....I got my Golden email today.....
> It is such a feeling...........all tears...........no words...........
> 
> 189 visa
> Electronics Engineer
> EOI - 29/06/2013
> Invitation - 25/03/2014
> Lodged - 25/03/2014
> CO allotted - 06/05/2014 (Adelaide Team 4)
> Last Medical/PCCs uploaded - 27/05/2014
> Grant - 02/06/2014 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I really thank this forum to guide me through all the hard times...these waitings really kill.....
> and most of all I am thankful to God who was always there telling me "Just give me some more time honey...I am there for you".....Thanks God....Thanks....


We all are happy for you. Enjoy your life in Australia, congratulations.


----------



## lichuc

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I guess I posted it before but couldn't get any answers for it . So let me try again as my friend who asked me this is bothering me again
> 
> He was contacted by her case officer asking for PCC . He replied that he will sent her the PCC as soon as he gets it and has already applied for it . As soon as he sent that mail he got an Auto reply .
> 
> After receiving his PCC he uploaded same on his ImmiAccount and sent an email to CO informing that he uploaded the said docs on ImmiAccount and also attached the same docs in this mail as well . But this time he didn't get any Auto reply .
> 
> Out of anxiety he tried sending the mail again with and without attachments and never got that Auto reply . Questions are
> 
> - Is this normal ? I mean getting the Auto reply for first time and not getting in subsequent mails ?
> 
> - What is the possibility of CO asking for some other documents again ? I mean do they ask for all the missing docs in one shot or keep on asking them as and when needed
> 
> - How long it usually takes to get the grant after documents asked by CO are uploaded ?
> 
> Thanks in advance .


I had auto reply each time when replying. Heard somewhere that wont get if subject line is edited..


----------



## jre05

zoyakhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been reading the forum about delay in CO assignment. It is a pretty bizarre situation that some people were assigned the CO in a few days and some are waiting for ages.
> 
> It has been 40 days since I lodged my visa and front loaded everything. Not that I am in a hurry to get the visa but this is something on my mind 24/7. And now when so many days have passed, I am wondering whether I will ever get a CO or not
> 
> Do you guys suggest that I call DIBP ?
> 
> thanks.


Hello Zoya, No you need not call as it is just 40 days. Guess what? I wasn't bothered about grant, and like you I front-loaded all documents on same day I launched visa and got grant in 54th day (Direct grant).

I think timeline is 7-8 weeks, within which you have to patiently wait?!!! Can you? !!!!!

All the best for your impending grant Zoya!


----------



## jre05

Badri said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Badri View Post
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am applying for visa under 189, I am not claiming any points on my partner skills but she is a dependent in my visa application, is it mandatory that my partner should have competent english?
> Not competent but must have functional.
> 
> Reply from lovetosmack,
> "Either have 4.5 in IELTS or obtain a certificate from a university that the medium of instruction is English, where the duration of study is no less than 2 years. "
> 
> someone please tell me is it fine if i get a certificate from last studied college that medium of studies is english which is not less than 2 years?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Yes, it would meet the requirement! However, it should be from the University Letterhead and signed by the councellor/chancellor of University


----------



## zoyakhan

jre05 said:


> Hello Zoya, No you need not call as it is just 40 days. Guess what? I wasn't bothered about grant, and like you I front-loaded all documents on same day I launched visa and got grant in 54th day (Direct grant).
> 
> I think timeline is 7-8 weeks, within which you have to patiently wait?!!! Can you? !!!!!
> 
> All the best for your impending grant Zoya!


Thanks for the reply. It is encouraging to see that after a silence of 7-8 weeks people sometimes get direct grants. 
I can be patient for another few weeks


----------



## mns

Hi this is my case
CO allocated 14may
Asked only medicals
Medicals cleared 21may
There is no response till now waiting for golden mail

My question is those who cleared medicals after co assigned got grant with in a week .
Should I have to contact CO. It's from Brisbane team33


----------



## anish13

gagan_anand said:


> By the grace of Almighty.....I got my Golden email today.....
> It is such a feeling...........all tears...........no words...........
> 
> 189 visa
> Electronics Engineer
> EOI - 29/06/2013
> Invitation - 25/03/2014
> Lodged - 25/03/2014
> CO allotted - 06/05/2014 (Adelaide Team 4)
> Last Medical/PCCs uploaded - 27/05/2014
> Grant - 02/06/2014 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I really thank this forum to guide me through all the hard times...these waitings really kill.....
> and most of all I am thankful to God who was always there telling me "Just give me some more time honey...I am there for you".....Thanks God....Thanks....



congrats and all the best for your journey down under


----------



## auexcited

mns said:


> Hey super congracts we are waiting for that mail.



Thanks!


----------



## vgvahid

Dear My Friends 

Could you please help me ith the following issue I have:

1: I was asked to do the medical check, I did the same , then checked my "Immiacount" after some days and saw that it has mentioned under the box for required documents, the following sentence : "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." which used to be not like this , and on the other hand still I can see the "requested" word in front of " Health, Evidence of - Medical Clearance" . I am a bit confused . Does that mean they have review and received my Medical Clearance or not . Please please help me if you have any Idea . 
2: I used to communicate with my case officer by mail , however , a couple of weeks ago I emailed him , and after some time some body else from another GSM team replied me with a new email address which was " gsm allocated " . From that time 3 different persons replied me. Do you guys have any Idea?
Thank you guys in advance , I would be so thankful if anybody could help me .


----------



## ALIPA

lichuc said:


> I had auto reply each time when replying. Heard somewhere that wont get if subject line is edited..


Oh that is possible then. Because in my last mail to CO, I edit the subject and didn't got a auto repy


----------



## jre05

vgvahid said:


> Dear My Friends
> 
> Could you please help me ith the following issue I have:
> 
> 1: I was asked to do the medical check, I did the same , then checked my "Immiacount" after some days and saw that it has mentioned under the box for required documents, the following sentence : "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." which used to be not like this , and on the other hand still I can see the "requested" word in front of " Health, Evidence of - Medical Clearance" . I am a bit confused . Does that mean they have review and received my Medical Clearance or not . Please please help me if you have any Idea .
> 2: I used to communicate with my case officer by mail , however , a couple of weeks ago I emailed him , and after some time some body else from another GSM team replied me with a new email address which was " gsm allocated " . From that time 3 different persons replied me. Do you guys have any Idea?
> Thank you guys in advance , I would be so thankful if anybody could help me .


Both of your concerns appear normal and not uncommon for people here.

1. Its always like that in the system, you seem to have been cleared medical obligations from your end.

2. CO may change, many people got mails like from 2 or 3 COs.

All the best, don't forget to be patient


----------



## maq_qatar

gagan_anand said:


> By the grace of Almighty.....I got my Golden email today.....
> It is such a feeling...........all tears...........no words...........
> 
> 189 visa
> Electronics Engineer
> EOI - 29/06/2013
> Invitation - 25/03/2014
> Lodged - 25/03/2014
> CO allotted - 06/05/2014 (Adelaide Team 4)
> Last Medical/PCCs uploaded - 27/05/2014
> Grant - 02/06/2014 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I really thank this forum to guide me through all the hard times...these waitings really kill.....
> and most of all I am thankful to God who was always there telling me "Just give me some more time honey...I am there for you".....Thanks God....Thanks....


Many congr8s mate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## anish13

auexcited said:


> Thanks!


Hi auexcited.

Congrats on your grant. I see from your signature that you lodged your visa in may. Could you be more specific to the date. Would be helpful for tracking purpose..


----------



## rka123

mns said:


> Hi this is my case
> CO allocated 14may
> Asked only medicals
> Medicals cleared 21may
> There is no response till now waiting for golden mail
> 
> My question is those who cleared medicals after co assigned got grant with in a week .
> Should I have to contact CO. It's from Brisbane team33


Can you please tell me how you found out that your medicals are cleared? Did your CO inform you? I am in a similar situation. CO allocated on 24th Apr and requested for PCC and Meds. I uploaded PCC on 29th Apr and completed Meds on 16th May. My CO is from Adelaide team 4. I have sent a mail to CO on 30th May regarding Meds status and no response from CO till now. 

Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## mns

Hi, there is no confirmation from CO.but in immi account link disappeared and message like no medical required.... But still status is required. From the forums I came to if that message is appear means medicals are clear. 

Please any seniors confirm this.


----------



## vgvahid

jre05 said:


> Both of your concerns appear normal and not uncommon for people here.
> 
> 1. Its always like that in the system, you seem to have been cleared medical obligations from your end.
> 
> 2. CO may change, many people got mails like from 2 or 3 COs.
> 
> All the best, don't forget to be patient


Thanks for you kind reply , , I try my best to be patient my friend


----------



## rka123

mns said:


> Hi, there is no confirmation from CO.but in immi account link disappeared and message like no medical required.... But still status is required. From the forums I came to if that message is appear means medicals are clear.
> 
> Please any seniors confirm this.



Similar status here. However it is in Requested state for me. From another thread in this forum, I came to know that 'Requested' status actually implies Referred. Pasting the link below.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/104286-merged-medicals-questions-657.html

seniors please confirm.


----------



## techie_blr

Bhasker said:


> Okay, so in reply to above mail I had sent this:
> 
> "*Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I guess by after july you mean august. However I have already entered july in my EOI based on my understanding of Bessie's mail.
> 
> Would it be ok if I claimed points from 1st august (that is after july like u suggested) in my visa application? I hope I do not get a rejection as this means date entered in visa application will differ from date entered in EOI by 1 month. (even though my points remain same in both cases)
> Please suggest.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> Kind regards
> Bhaske*r"
> 
> Just received their reply:
> *Thank you for your email
> 
> 
> 
> Please be advised you may claim points from the date you have met the ACS requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> Please be advised we do provide information in regards to points this is through the department of immigration
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> *
> 
> What are they saying here? Should I apply or not??
> 
> Request the senior expat guys to help please.



Dear Bhaskar, 

I am also in the same situation. I received assessment from ACS that "The following employment after October 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level ... .;.. ... "
In my both EOI and VISA application I have included October 2005 because I believe ACS had deducted 2 years i.e. from (1-Oct 2003 ~ 31-Sep-2005). If they include Oct-2005 that means 2 year and 1 month. If at all Oct is not considered in Visa application I am also in BIG RISK. 
On top of this, I have marked my experience Post 5-Oct-2014 as "Non Relevant" because it was not assessed by ACS  

From the response received from ACS, it is really not clear if we can include this month or not ... Is there anybody in the forum with the same situation above and got the grant? I think based on their experience we can conclude something... Friends please share your experience if you had similar situation.

Regards


----------



## MaxTheWolf

engineer1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got the Grant Letter Today.
> Most thankful to this forum for being a guide, a friend and a motivator all through.
> Wish all of you a speedy grant!!


Congrats!


----------



## jre05

rka123 said:


> Similar status here. However it is in Requested state for me. From another thread in this forum, I came to know that 'Requested' status actually implies Referred. Pasting the link below.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/104286-merged-medicals-questions-657.html
> 
> seniors please confirm.


Hi

There was someone in our forum (Senior member who applied ACS/Visa 2 years back or perhaps more than 1.5 years back) , we shared similar timeline, of course he got grant long ago than me, he completed 1.5 years in Australia itself now.

His ID name is rkv146, I am sure you might have seen his threads/posts?!!!

You both share similar style of name, he is rkv146 and you are rka123

That too 146 half is 123 in each digits  What a coincidence and same thinking people


----------



## MaxTheWolf

auexcited said:


> Guys, We just got the Golden email... Thank God!


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gagan_anand said:


> By the grace of Almighty.....I got my Golden email today.....
> It is such a feeling...........all tears...........no words...........
> 
> 189 visa
> Electronics Engineer
> EOI - 29/06/2013
> Invitation - 25/03/2014
> Lodged - 25/03/2014
> CO allotted - 06/05/2014 (Adelaide Team 4)
> Last Medical/PCCs uploaded - 27/05/2014
> Grant - 02/06/2014 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I really thank this forum to guide me through all the hard times...these waitings really kill.....
> and most of all I am thankful to God who was always there telling me "Just give me some more time honey...I am there for you".....Thanks God....Thanks....


Congrats!


----------



## gkkumar

*190 granted !!!*

Guys, 

Got my 190 granted for me, my wife and kid. Super Excited !!! All the best guys !!


----------



## rockyrambo

techie_blr said:


> Dear Bhaskar,
> 
> I am also in the same situation. I received assessment from ACS that "The following employment after October 2005 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level ... .;.. ... "
> In my both EOI and VISA application I have included October 2005 because I believe ACS had deducted 2 years i.e. from (1-Oct 2003 ~ 31-Sep-2005). If they include Oct-2005 that means 2 year and 1 month. If at all Oct is not considered in Visa application I am also in BIG RISK.
> On top of this, I have marked my experience Post 5-Oct-2014 as "Non Relevant" because it was not assessed by ACS
> 
> From the response received from ACS, it is really not clear if we can include this month or not ... Is there anybody in the forum with the same situation above and got the grant? I think based on their experience we can conclude something... Friends please share your experience if you had similar situation.
> 
> Regards


In my case (skilled after August 2008), ACS categorically replied stating that "looking at your work experience I can confirm that you can include August 2008 in your skilled months of experience", however, by the time they had replied, I had already submitted my EOI, excluding the August month. It doesn't matter to me much as I was in the same company for few more months so I am meeting the points criterion. I think, you should pressurize them for a categorical reply.. They should answer whether the month is excluded/ included..That is quite unjust if they don't...

P.S. It could also be a case of counting the dates (and not the months per se). For example, in my case, counting might have resulted in inclusion. Not sure, how would ACS count a month as.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mns said:


> Hi, there is no confirmation from CO.but in immi account link disappeared and message like no medical required.... But still status is required. From the forums I came to if that message is appear means medicals are clear.
> 
> Please any seniors confirm this.


When message 'No medical is required for this person based on the information provided to DIBP' appears it means that your medical results have been uploaded/ panelled doctors of DIBP are reviewing them/ reviewed results have been sent to your CO, at this point onwards you are most likely not required to undergo any further medical examination.


----------



## Optimus Prime

gkkumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my 190 granted for me, my wife and kid. Super Excited !!! All the best guys !!


Congratulations gkkumar!! great news for you and great news for all 190 Applicants... I think you are one of the first 190 grants of the last 3 months??....Which state?


----------



## mainak

gkkumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my 190 granted for me, my wife and kid. Super Excited !!! All the best guys !!


190 after so looooooong !

awesome - that means the rumor of having all remaining 190s granted only after 1st July is False!

Great news - should be inspiration to many tired minds in this thread


----------



## Redtape

Badri said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Badri View Post
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am applying for visa under 189, I am not claiming any points on my partner skills but she is a dependent in my visa application, is it mandatory that my partner should have competent english?
> Not competent but must have functional.
> 
> Reply from lovetosmack,
> "Either have 4.5 in IELTS or obtain a certificate from a university that the medium of instruction is English, where the duration of study is no less than 2 years. "
> 
> someone please tell me is it fine if i get a certificate from last studied college that medium of studies is english which is not less than 2 years?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Hi Badri. 

I've just replied to same question on this thread. Hope this answers your query as well. Check this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...78-spouse-functional-english-requirement.html

For more information read the info on DIBP's website. How can I prove I have functional English?

Cheers.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gkkumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my 190 granted for me, my wife and kid. Super Excited !!! All the best guys !!


Congrats man!

What you have said is like rain on a barren land! You can create a storm with the words '190 granted' these days.

Very very happy for you!


----------



## ayesha85

Hi all,

I am new to this forum.

To give a background, I had received invitation. Now i am in the process of lodging 190 visa. I am the main applicant and my husband is the secondary applicant.
I am not claiming any points for partner skills.

My husband is a MBA with total 8 years of experience in sales and marketing but 8 months ago he left the job and started his own business. Actually he is doing freelancing and had not registered the firm and we do not have proof of his current business.

Now while filling FORM 80 we had written his 8 years experience for which we had proofs also but what shall i write in his current experience? If we left it blank , will it affect the application?

It Would be a great help if seniors could guide me.

Thanks in advance

Regards,
Ayesha


----------



## jre05

jre05 said:


> Hi
> 
> There was someone in our forum (Senior member who applied ACS/Visa 2 years back or perhaps more than 1.5 years back) , we shared similar timeline, of course he got grant long ago than me, he completed 1.5 years in Australia itself now.
> 
> His ID name is rkv146, I am sure you might have seen his threads/posts?!!!
> 
> You both share similar style of name, he is rkv146 and you are rka123
> 
> That too 146 half is 123 in each digits  What a coincidence and same thinking people


RKA123,

Here is his experience thread I am sharing you.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/137947-visa-granted-journey-begins.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/135812-moving-melbourne-2.html

He completed IELTS in one short with 8, thus he moved to Melbourne after grant which was within 3 months back in March 2013 and got job in Melbourne within 2 weeks, permanent high paying IT job, he was Test Manager! And interesting thing - he had no local experience of Australia..... 

Hope I too get a job soon in there soon after I go in August!:smow:


----------



## jre05

ayesha85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> To give a background, I had received invitation. Now i am in the process of lodging 190 visa. I am the main applicant and my husband is the secondary applicant.
> I am not claiming any points for partner skills.
> 
> My husband is a MBA with total 8 years of experience in sales and marketing but 8 months ago he left the job and started his own business. Actually he is doing freelancing and had not registered the firm and we do not have proof of his current business.
> 
> Now while filling FORM 80 we had written his 8 years experience for which we had proofs also but what shall i write in his current experience? If we left it blank , will it affect the application?
> 
> It Would be a great help if seniors could guide me.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Regards,
> Ayesha


It wouldn't be a problem at all if you say Freelancing. You should ensure to explain briefly in a compending writing style that, how he supported himself during the period he wasn't working and how he spent the time. That's all.


----------



## rka123

jre05 said:


> RKA123,
> 
> Here is his experience thread I am sharing you.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/137947-visa-granted-journey-begins.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/135812-moving-melbourne-2.html
> 
> He completed IELTS in one short with 8, thus he moved to Melbourne after grant which was within 3 months back in March 2013 and got job in Melbourne within 2 weeks, permanent high paying IT job, he was Test Manager! And interesting thing - he had no local experience of Australia.....
> 
> Hope I too get a job soon in there soon after I go in August!:smow:


Wow, that's a really nice time line for rkv146. 

Can you please add your time line too to your signature? Have you got your grant? My best wishes in your job hunt.


----------



## Theodyssey

*another 190 Grant!*

Hi folks...

This is a message dedicated to all the people waiting for a 190 grant! I have been granted mine this morning and I cannot contain my happiness...it is GREAT NEWS indeed...eace: 

Obviously I must thank everyone from this forum / thread for helping me (unknowingly for the most) prepare the application correctly and being patient when all the 190 applications got slowed down after February. :thumb:

The good news for everyone is that they are still granting 190's at this stage, so the ones of you who applied early in the year (I did in January) are probably getting grants before July so Hurray! I suspect mine was particularly delayed because team brisbane 34 (my initial CO was allocated from that team) ceased to exist some time in April so when I sent a email to solicit it, Team 33 took over and literally a week later I got the Grant. 

Good luck everyone! :grouphug:

Take care and see you down under...:clap2:


----------



## jre05

rka123 said:


> Wow, that's a really nice time line for rkv146.
> 
> Can you please add your time line too to your signature? Have you got your grant? My best wishes in your job hunt.


Yup, thank you, today also I spoke to RKV146, he is cooly working in Melbourne!!! 

Well my grant date was back in Feb, 1st week 2014. Me, Ratnesh if you know, got grant on same day. Will add timeline in sometime!

Thank you for the wishes, I hope to get a job soon after I land :yo: :yield:hone:

I wish you speedy grant too :smow::candy:


----------



## jre05

Theodyssey said:


> Hi folks...
> 
> This is a message dedicated to all the people waiting for a 190 grant! I have been granted mine this morning and I cannot contain my happiness...it is GREAT NEWS indeed...eace:
> 
> Obviously I must thank everyone from this forum / thread for helping me (unknowingly for the most) prepare the application correctly and being patient when all the 190 applications got slowed down after February. :thumb:
> 
> The good news for everyone is that they are still granting 190's at this stage, so the ones of you who applied early in the year (I did in January) are probably getting grants before July so Hurray! I suspect mine was particularly delayed because team brisbane 34 (my initial CO was allocated from that team) ceased to exist some time in April so when I sent a email to solicit it, Team 33 took over and literally a week later I got the Grant.
> 
> Good luck everyone! :grouphug:
> 
> Take care and see you down under...:clap2:


Happy for you Theodessy :yo: Enjoy :hug::welcome::cheer2:


----------



## mainak

Theodyssey said:


> Hi folks...
> 
> This is a message dedicated to all the people waiting for a 190 grant! I have been granted mine this morning and I cannot contain my happiness...it is GREAT NEWS indeed...eace:
> 
> Obviously I must thank everyone from this forum / thread for helping me (unknowingly for the most) prepare the application correctly and being patient when all the 190 applications got slowed down after February. :thumb:
> 
> The good news for everyone is that they are still granting 190's at this stage, so the ones of you who applied early in the year (I did in January) are probably getting grants before July so Hurray! I suspect mine was particularly delayed because team brisbane 34 (my initial CO was allocated from that team) ceased to exist some time in April so when I sent a email to solicit it, Team 33 took over and literally a week later I got the Grant.
> 
> Good luck everyone! :grouphug:
> 
> Take care and see you down under...:clap2:


2 190 on a same day

Correct as Max said - rain on barren land

Congrats mate..


----------



## ALIPA

Theodyssey said:


> Hi folks...
> 
> This is a message dedicated to all the people waiting for a 190 grant! I have been granted mine this morning and I cannot contain my happiness...it is GREAT NEWS indeed...eace:
> 
> Obviously I must thank everyone from this forum / thread for helping me (unknowingly for the most) prepare the application correctly and being patient when all the 190 applications got slowed down after February. :thumb:
> 
> The good news for everyone is that they are still granting 190's at this stage, so the ones of you who applied early in the year (I did in January) are probably getting grants before July so Hurray! I suspect mine was particularly delayed because team brisbane 34 (my initial CO was allocated from that team) ceased to exist some time in April so when I sent a email to solicit it, Team 33 took over and literally a week later I got the Grant.
> 
> Good luck everyone! :grouphug:
> 
> Take care and see you down under...:clap2:


This is a great week. Congratulations.....


----------



## SS70011005

Theodyssey said:


> Hi folks...
> 
> This is a message dedicated to all the people waiting for a 190 grant! I have been granted mine this morning and I cannot contain my happiness...it is GREAT NEWS indeed...eace:
> 
> Obviously I must thank everyone from this forum / thread for helping me (unknowingly for the most) prepare the application correctly and being patient when all the 190 applications got slowed down after February. :thumb:
> 
> The good news for everyone is that they are still granting 190's at this stage, so the ones of you who applied early in the year (I did in January) are probably getting grants before July so Hurray! I suspect mine was particularly delayed because team brisbane 34 (my initial CO was allocated from that team) ceased to exist some time in April so when I sent a email to solicit it, Team 33 took over and literally a week later I got the Grant.
> 
> Good luck everyone! :grouphug:
> 
> Take care and see you down under...:clap2:


Congrats!!.. Another 190 today... Yay!!!


----------



## ayesha85

jre05 said:


> It wouldn't be a problem at all if you say Freelancing. You should ensure to explain briefly in a compending writing style that, how he supported himself during the period he wasn't working and how he spent the time. That's all.


Thanks jre !!
one more question, how he supported means in financial terms? 
if yes then no proofs for that as 80% payment is in Cash.

Regards
Ayesha


----------



## jre05

ayesha85 said:


> Thanks jre !!
> one more question, how he supported means in financial terms?
> if yes then no proofs for that as 80% payment is in Cash.
> 
> Regards
> Ayesha


That is alright. He can write as "During this time, I lived financially independent with the freelancing contributions that I received as well as my savings from my previous job."

Does this sounds good? You can write something similar, in a good yet compendious way.


----------



## ayesha85

jre05 said:


> That is alright. He can write as "During this time, I lived financially independent with the freelancing contributions that I received as well as my savings from my previous job."
> 
> Does this sounds good? You can write something similar, in a good yet compendious way.



Thank you very much !!


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Theodyssey said:


> Hi folks...
> 
> This is a message dedicated to all the people waiting for a 190 grant! I have been granted mine this morning and I cannot contain my happiness...it is GREAT NEWS indeed...eace:
> 
> Obviously I must thank everyone from this forum / thread for helping me (unknowingly for the most) prepare the application correctly and being patient when all the 190 applications got slowed down after February. :thumb:
> 
> The good news for everyone is that they are still granting 190's at this stage, so the ones of you who applied early in the year (I did in January) are probably getting grants before July so Hurray! I suspect mine was particularly delayed because team brisbane 34 (my initial CO was allocated from that team) ceased to exist some time in April so when I sent a email to solicit it, Team 33 took over and literally a week later I got the Grant.
> 
> Good luck everyone! :grouphug:
> 
> Take care and see you down under...:clap2:


Great news... Congrats buddy!

Good Luck, Cheers!

Which state your were nominated for? Who was your initial CO from Brisbane Team 34? Because, I was allocated to that team....!


----------



## Hunter85

2 190 in same day, i guess they will close all the available seats on june, meaning this month can be a good one.


----------



## jre05

ayesha85 said:


> Thank you very much !!


Anytime Ayesha


----------



## ayesha85

Theodyssey said:


> Hi folks...
> 
> This is a message dedicated to all the people waiting for a 190 grant! I have been granted mine this morning and I cannot contain my happiness...it is GREAT NEWS indeed...eace:
> 
> Obviously I must thank everyone from this forum / thread for helping me (unknowingly for the most) prepare the application correctly and being patient when all the 190 applications got slowed down after February. :thumb:
> 
> The good news for everyone is that they are still granting 190's at this stage, so the ones of you who applied early in the year (I did in January) are probably getting grants before July so Hurray! I suspect mine was particularly delayed because team brisbane 34 (my initial CO was allocated from that team) ceased to exist some time in April so when I sent a email to solicit it, Team 33 took over and literally a week later I got the Grant.
> 
> Good luck everyone! :grouphug:
> 
> 
> 
> Take care and see you down under...:clap2:




Congrats!


----------



## jre05

Hunter85 said:


> 2 190 in same day, i guess they will close all the available seats on june, meaning this month can be a good one.


Hia

You know Gallipoli in Turkey? I wanna visit. It's place where Aussie soldiers landed in world war 1 or 2! ANZC day is celebrated for sacrifice of soldiers and servicement contributions to Australia. 

I was reading through Citizenship guidelines and was today came across this information. I see you from Turkey, just asking. 

I hear news about Turkey in American Channel :yo:


----------



## Optimus Prime

Theodyssey said:


> Hi folks...
> 
> This is a message dedicated to all the people waiting for a 190 grant! I have been granted mine this morning and I cannot contain my happiness...it is GREAT NEWS indeed...eace:
> 
> Obviously I must thank everyone from this forum / thread for helping me (unknowingly for the most) prepare the application correctly and being patient when all the 190 applications got slowed down after February. :thumb:
> 
> The good news for everyone is that they are still granting 190's at this stage, so the ones of you who applied early in the year (I did in January) are probably getting grants before July so Hurray! I suspect mine was particularly delayed because team brisbane 34 (my initial CO was allocated from that team) ceased to exist some time in April so when I sent a email to solicit it, Team 33 took over and literally a week later I got the Grant.
> 
> Good luck everyone! :grouphug:
> 
> Take care and see you down under...:clap2:



That is awesome news!! Two 190 grants in a day! Congrats Theodyssey


----------



## Theodyssey

SAMD_Oz said:


> Great news... Congrats buddy!
> 
> Good Luck, Cheers!
> 
> Which state your were nominated for? Who was your initial CO from Brisbane Team 34? Because, I was allocated to that team....!


Hi there mate!

Her initials were A.M. and ACT is the State. 

I really think that if I didn't send that email to ask for info last week I would have waited much longer. Not to say you should start bombarding them with info requests but when they decided to dissolve Team 34 I think some of the Visas got re-assigned to other CO's from other Teams with more Visa's in priority and they haven't even started looking at ours! 

All the best though - looking at your timeline you should be well close to your GRANT! :thumb:


----------



## Donavan

OK Guys

I finally have a CO allocated after exactly 3 weeks. 

Only requested Bank statements, Payslips and Tax returns.

Should I give all bank statements or just the pages reflecting income received?
I do not have all my payslips, is this a problem? Payslips from previous employer I will not get.


----------



## rka123

jre05 said:


> Yup, thank you, today also I spoke to RKV146, he is cooly working in Melbourne!!!
> 
> Well my grant date was back in Feb, 1st week 2014. Me, Ratnesh if you know, got grant on same day. Will add timeline in sometime!
> 
> Thank you for the wishes, I hope to get a job soon after I land :yo: :yield:hone:
> 
> I wish you speedy grant too :smow::candy:


. 

Thanks jre05. It is nice to know that you are active in the forum even after your grant and constantly helping and encouraging others. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## mns

mns said:


> Hi, there is no confirmation from CO.but in immi account link disappeared and message like no medical required.... But still status is required. From the forums I came to if that message is appear means medicals are clear.
> 
> Please any seniors confirm this.





MaxTheWolf said:


> When message 'No medical is required for this person based on the information provided to DIBP' appears it means that your medical results have been uploaded/ panelled doctors of DIBP are reviewing them/ reviewed results have been sent to your CO, at this point onwards you are most likely not required to undergo any further medical examination.


Souls I contact CO or simply should I wait for mail... Why because it has been two weeks from that status(no medicals required....).


----------



## jre05

rka123 said:


> .
> 
> Thanks jre05. It is nice to know that you are active in the forum even after your grant and constantly helping and encouraging others. Keep up the good work mate!


Thank you very much. 

See my grant and Ratnesh grant and Imran on same day.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-4886.html

I didn't put timeline, because during our days, "misguided" named friend in forum was doing everybody's grant dates and timeline as a report voluntarily.

It would be nice if someone take that responsibility voluntarily. 

My grant was direct grant and within 54 days. 
opcorn::drum:

I love to help everybody as much as possible, like many or most or everybody here do   Everyone receives grant surely one day sooner. 

anda:

Cheers,
JR


----------



## prseeker

gkkumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my 190 granted for me, my wife and kid. Super Excited !!! All the best guys !!


Congrats bro , have a good one


----------



## Tashi_Norem

prseeker said:


> Congrats bro , have a good one


congrats prseeker...have a nice day


----------



## prseeker

Tashi_Norem said:


> congrats prseeker...have a nice day


Thanks for Congratulating me , but for what


----------



## SAMD_Oz

Theodyssey said:


> Hi there mate!
> 
> Her initials were A.M. and ACT is the State.
> 
> I really think that if I didn't send that email to ask for info last week I would have waited much longer. Not to say you should start bombarding them with info requests but when they decided to dissolve Team 34 I think some of the Visas got re-assigned to other CO's from other Teams with more Visa's in priority and they haven't even started looking at ours!
> 
> All the best though - looking at your timeline you should be well close to your GRANT! :thumb:


Thank you for the quick update mate....!

Actually I am processing thru agent and I have conveyed the info which you mentioned above. Thanks for that! 

Hope that helps to my agent to step-up and yeah, regarding the timeline I am quite unlucky here. Hoping for the best.

Good luck buddy... Party hard, Cheers!


----------



## roze

Hi Every One

I am facing some problem while preparing my Dubai Police Clearance Certificate.
I reside nearly 3 years in Dubai. While leaving Dubai, I prepared my Dubai Police Clearance Certificate. My Certificate expired 2 months (31.12.2013 expiry date) after my departure from Dubai. 
Now I am trying to get the Dubai Police Clearance Certificate but unfortunately my so called friends in Dubai are not able to get it for me and asking me to apply online for it.
I need your help………………
Can I upload the expired PCC. As I left the Dubai before the expiry date of my PCC
Or is there anyone who got his/her Dubai PCC Online?


Kindly HELP ME


----------



## kavith

sunnyalt said:


> Its almost start of 10th week and I am still waiting for a CO
> 
> Can Anyone suggest me What should I do other than WAITING or Calling DIBP.


If you call then they will tell you the CO allocation Team name and the date of allocation.
You will get an idea after that. But you have to wait in line for 60 mins

I got to know abt the CO allocation when i called them


----------



## Hunter85

Yes Gelibolu is in city Canakkale, British troops including Anzacs attacked us in WW1, more than 250,000 people died (from both sides). Such a sad story...



jre05 said:


> Hia
> 
> You know Gallipoli in Turkey? I wanna visit. It's place where Aussie soldiers landed in world war 1 or 2! ANZC day is celebrated for sacrifice of soldiers and servicement contributions to Australia.
> 
> I was reading through Citizenship guidelines and was today came across this information. I see you from Turkey, just asking.
> 
> I hear news about Turkey in American Channel :yo:


----------



## RaniMatta

*189 Visa*

Hi Guys
i have received my invitation (189) on April 28th as mechanical engineer, and submitted my DIBP application on May 28th.
as per my agent i have provided the experience proof, certificates, ID's etc
but she (my agent) insisted that i have to wait till a CO is assigned to provide the PCC and medicals, i have read in many places that people are uploading these before CO assigned. should i wait or should i get the documents and upload them myself :ranger:.
another question, i have created an ImmiAccount and imported my application ( i hope my agent can still access it :fingerscrossed: ), however in the application page i can't see any documents uploaded as all documents are shown as required, does this means that my agent didnt upload any documents  :help:


----------



## roze

Hi Every One
Need your guidance 
I am facing some problem while preparing my Dubai Police Clearance Certificate.
I reside nearly 3 years in Dubai. While leaving Dubai, I prepared my Dubai Police Clearance Certificate. My Certificate expired 2 months (31.12.2013 expiry date) after my departure from Dubai. 
Now I am trying to get the Dubai Police Clearance Certificate but unfortunately my so called friends in Dubai are not able to get it for me and asking me to apply online for it.
I need your help………………
Can I upload the expired PCC. As I left the Dubai before the expiry date of my PCC
Or is there anyone who got his/her Dubai PCC Online?


Kindly HELP ME


----------



## SS70011005

roze said:


> Hi Every One
> Need your guidance
> I am facing some problem while preparing my Dubai Police Clearance Certificate.
> I reside nearly 3 years in Dubai. While leaving Dubai, I prepared my Dubai Police Clearance Certificate. My Certificate expired 2 months (31.12.2013 expiry date) after my departure from Dubai.
> Now I am trying to get the Dubai Police Clearance Certificate but unfortunately my so called friends in Dubai are not able to get it for me and asking me to apply online for it.
> I need your help………………
> Can I upload the expired PCC. As I left the Dubai before the expiry date of my PCC
> Or is there anyone who got his/her Dubai PCC Online?
> 
> 
> Kindly HELP ME


You need to give a Fresh PCC if the PCC is expired. Esp. since you are from a high risk country, its better to give all documents as updated as possible.


----------



## roze

SS70011005 said:


> You need to give a Fresh PCC if the PCC is expired. Esp. since you are from a high risk country, its better to give all documents as updated as possible.


You are right..... Is there anyone who knows how to get Dubai PCC Online....


----------



## RaniMatta

roze said:


> Hi Every One
> Need your guidance
> I am facing some problem while preparing my Dubai Police Clearance Certificate.
> I reside nearly 3 years in Dubai. While leaving Dubai, I prepared my Dubai Police Clearance Certificate. My Certificate expired 2 months (31.12.2013 expiry date) after my departure from Dubai.
> Now I am trying to get the Dubai Police Clearance Certificate but unfortunately my so called friends in Dubai are not able to get it for me and asking me to apply online for it.
> I need your help………………
> Can I upload the expired PCC. As I left the Dubai before the expiry date of my PCC
> Or is there anyone who got his/her Dubai PCC Online?
> 
> 
> Kindly HELP ME


Hi Roze,

i'm not sure if they will accept an expired PCC but most probably they won't (i read somewhere on DIBP website that the police clearance shall be valid by the time of CO assigned and that's why agents suggest not to apply until the CO request it). however i live in Dubai and i applied for Police clearance online :ranger: , i'm not sure how they will send it, probably by courier but this is how it is now, you no longer need to go to the police department to do it. just access Dubai police website and in the online services you can request one.
best of luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Santhosh.15

roze said:


> You are right..... Is there anyone who knows how to get Dubai PCC Online....


Hi

I got one thru online. It is very simple online application. But u am not sure how it is possible if you reside outside Dubai. You may want to check with UAE embassy where you live presently or look for agents who can help or you can make a quick trip to Dubai.

Let me know if you need any further information. Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## roze

RaniMatta said:


> Hi Roze,
> 
> i'm not sure if they will accept an expired PCC but most probably they won't (i read somewhere on DIBP website that the police clearance shall be valid by the time of CO assigned and that's why agents suggest not to apply until the CO request it). however i live in Dubai and i applied for Police clearance online :ranger: , i'm not sure how they will send it, probably by courier but this is how it is now, you no longer need to go to the police department to do it. just access Dubai police website and in the online services you can request one.
> best of luck :fingerscrossed:


Hmm ... Can you provide me the reference for that 'PCC is valid after CO allocation'
Online system for Dubai PCC is there but no surety of getting it back ..
By the way how you paid for it? and when you applied?


----------



## roze

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got one thru online. It is very simple online application. But u am not sure how it is possible if you reside outside Dubai. You may want to check with UAE embassy where you live presently or look for agents who can help or you can make a quick trip to Dubai.
> 
> Let me know if you need any further information. Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


How you got it Online? Kindly tell me the detail process and when you got it?
I have a Option for a quick Visit to Dubai. But It would cost me


----------



## koleth

Guys,
My CO requested for Form 80, 1221, Medical & PCC. I have done my Medical on 31/5/14 and i think it will take 3-4 days for the hospital Authority to upload the medical result to Immi account, now my questions are:

1) How will i know whether the result is uploaded on the immi account?
2) I am ready with my all other Doc, do i have to wait to for the Medical to be uploaded then sent the email to CO mentioning all, or do i have to upload the other things and mention them that the medical has been completed and hospital authority will upload the report and i can upload the receipt for the medical examination done?

Please let me know what need to be done.


----------



## Santhosh.15

roze said:


> How you got it Online? Kindly tell me the detail process and when you got it?
> I have a Option for a quick Visit to Dubai. But It would cost me


I got it in the month of April and delivered to my address in 4 days time. You can just google UAE PCC online, you will find Dubai police site, but i am still not sure if it is possible if you live overseas.


----------



## RaniMatta

if they don't request an ID for delivery you can ask it to be delivered to a friend and they will be able to mail it to you


----------



## roze

Santhosh.15 said:


> I got it in the month of April and delivered to my address in 4 days time. You can just google UAE PCC online, you will find Dubai police site, but i am still not sure if it is possible if you live overseas.


So you got that when you was inside UAE?


----------



## Santhosh.15

roze said:


> So you got that when you was inside UAE?


Yes. And i still live here.


----------



## roze

Santhosh.15 said:


> Yes. And i still live here.


So it means You can Help me Out in this matter
can you Check with Dubai Police about the Payment Mode?
How I can Pay from Pakistan? for Online Dubai Police Clarence Certificate...
I am helpless at this moment
I am trying their contact no. but could not get them


----------



## Santhosh.15

roze said:


> So it means You can Help me Out in this matter
> can you Check with Dubai Police about the Payment Mode?
> How I can Pay from Pakistan? for Online Dubai Police Clarence Certificate...
> I am helpless at this moment
> I am trying their contact no. but could not get them


Payment can be made via online thru your credit card. It costs 225 Dhms. But as i stated earlier, i am not sure if it is possible if you live overseas. Can you try to read in thier site about this ??

Ill see what information i can gather about this and let you know little later as i am at office now.


----------



## roze

Santhosh.15 said:


> Payment can be made via online thru your credit card. It costs 225 Dhms. But as i stated earlier, i am not sure if it is possible if you live overseas. Can you try to read in thier site about this ??
> 
> Ill see what information i can gather about this and let you know little later as i am at office now.


I checked Online. They are saying payment can be made only in UAE. outside no option..
Okay if possible for you gather info for me and let me know
I will be thankful to you


----------



## jre05

Hunter85 said:


> Yes Gelibolu is in city Canakkale, British troops including Anzacs attacked us in WW1, more than 250,000 people died (from both sides). Such a sad story...


Sorry to hear  Sad. Salute all the souls. 

Anyway! 

No words.

Sometime I am excited to visit Turkey


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Theodyssey said:


> Hi folks...
> 
> This is a message dedicated to all the people waiting for a 190 grant! I have been granted mine this morning and I cannot contain my happiness...it is GREAT NEWS indeed...eace:
> 
> Obviously I must thank everyone from this forum / thread for helping me (unknowingly for the most) prepare the application correctly and being patient when all the 190 applications got slowed down after February. :thumb:
> 
> The good news for everyone is that they are still granting 190's at this stage, so the ones of you who applied early in the year (I did in January) are probably getting grants before July so Hurray! I suspect mine was particularly delayed because team brisbane 34 (my initial CO was allocated from that team) ceased to exist some time in April so when I sent a email to solicit it, Team 33 took over and literally a week later I got the Grant.
> 
> Good luck everyone! :grouphug:
> 
> Take care and see you down under...:clap2:


wow! That's some news! 

Congratulations!


----------



## shishir

roze said:


> Hi Every One
> Need your guidance
> I am facing some problem while preparing my Dubai Police Clearance Certificate.
> I reside nearly 3 years in Dubai. While leaving Dubai, I prepared my Dubai Police Clearance Certificate. My Certificate expired 2 months (31.12.2013 expiry date) after my departure from Dubai.
> Now I am trying to get the Dubai Police Clearance Certificate but unfortunately my so called friends in Dubai are not able to get it for me and asking me to apply online for it.
> I need your help………………
> Can I upload the expired PCC. As I left the Dubai before the expiry date of my PCC
> Or is there anyone who got his/her Dubai PCC Online?
> 
> 
> Kindly HELP ME


As far I know, DIBP accepts PCC not more than 1 year old. Since PCC of UAE is valid for three months, I guess your PCC is less than 1 year old. So don,t worry, you can upload the PCC you already have, it will be enough.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Has the start of immigration year shifted from 1st July to 1st June instead?


----------



## smady41

*Visa Doc Upload Progress*

Dear friends,

Whoa, that Form 80 is a sucker!  My handwriting is so bad, I had to re-do the employment/education pages many times over. 

But even then, I realize now, I made a mistake. 

I forgot to fill in the full address of my companies worked in the employment history page!

Should I scan and upload, just that page again to the site or just wait for CO to ask me for it if needed? 

Also, I got so tired of Form 80, I decided not to upload 1221 right now. Is it really mandatory guys? 

Anyways, all other looks ok from my view. Just today learned that Netherlands will send the character cert via post. Might take two weeks for it to arrive. 

Medicals were done on 30th, and the clinic is yet to upload it as per my online account.

Anyways, guys, am on the 'waiting and praying' boat with the rest of you. Wish me luck. 

For those of you who are preparing/waiting... All the very best. 

Glad to see some of those grant guys here today. Congrats to those who are celebrating their success.


----------



## ozpr

Hi

Can you please tell the CO initials ?
In My case, CO allocated : 15 May, Cleared medicals on 19 May.
Its from Brisbane team 33.

Regards
ozpr



mns said:


> Hi this is my case
> CO allocated 14may
> Asked only medicals
> Medicals cleared 21may
> There is no response till now waiting for golden mail
> 
> My question is those who cleared medicals after co assigned got grant with in a week .
> Should I have to contact CO. It's from Brisbane team33


----------



## Nishant Dundas

_shel said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You all better behave and keep to the RULES or you'll find the thread closed and recycled.


Thanks for the intervention buddy!!! It was needed!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## RaniMatta

Hi Guys
i have received my invitation (189) on April 28th as mechanical engineer, and submitted my DIBP application on May 28th.
as per my agent i have provided the experience proof, certificates, ID's etc
but she (my agent) insisted that i have to wait till a CO is assigned to provide the PCC and medicals, i have read in many places that people are uploading these before CO assigned. should i wait or should i get the documents and upload them myself .
another question, i have created an ImmiAccount and imported my application ( i hope my agent can still access it :fingerscrossed: ), however in the application page i can't see any documents uploaded as all documents are shown as required, does this means that my agent didnt upload any documents :help:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mns said:


> Souls I contact CO or simply should I wait for mail... Why because it has been two weeks from that status(no medicals required....).


2 weeks is not very long time buddy.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Hey, why don't you do it with a pencil, proof read it and when sure then run the letters over with a pen....

Also, are you not working on Windows 7 or later?



smady41 said:


> *Visa Doc Upload Progress*
> 
> Dear friends,
> 
> Whoa, that Form 80 is a sucker!  My handwriting is so bad, I had to re-do the employment/education pages many times over.
> 
> But even then, I realize now, I made a mistake.
> 
> I forgot to fill in the full address of my companies worked in the employment history page!
> 
> Should I scan and upload, just that page again to the site or just wait for CO to ask me for it if needed?
> 
> Also, I got so tired of Form 80, I decided not to upload 1221 right now. Is it really mandatory guys?
> 
> Anyways, all other looks ok from my view. Just today learned that Netherlands will send the character cert via post. Might take two weeks for it to arrive.
> 
> Medicals were done on 30th, and the clinic is yet to upload it as per my online account.
> 
> Anyways, guys, am on the 'waiting and praying' boat with the rest of you. Wish me luck.
> 
> For those of you who are preparing/waiting... All the very best.
> 
> Glad to see some of those grant guys here today. Congrats to those who are celebrating their success.


----------



## chiku2006

MaxTheWolf said:


> Has the start of immigration year shifted from 1st July to 1st June instead?


I wish that is possible. .. there are soooo many of us who are waiting anxiously for the start of a new immigration year..


----------



## smady41

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hey, why don't you do it with a pencil, proof read it and when sure then run the letters over with a pen....
> 
> Also, are you not working on Windows 7 or later?


Yeah I should have man. But I guess I did the hard work and got the form 80 filled now neatly. Anyways, about that missed employer addresses - > 

Should I rescan that single page and upload or upload the entire form again or leave it for now?

Yes, I do have a windows 7.


----------



## chiku2006

Theodyssey said:


> Hi folks...
> 
> This is a message dedicated to all the people waiting for a 190 grant! I have been granted mine this morning and I cannot contain my happiness...it is GREAT NEWS indeed...eace:
> 
> Obviously I must thank everyone from this forum / thread for helping me (unknowingly for the most) prepare the application correctly and being patient when all the 190 applications got slowed down after February. :thumb:
> 
> The good news for everyone is that they are still granting 190's at this stage, so the ones of you who applied early in the year (I did in January) are probably getting grants before July so Hurray! I suspect mine was particularly delayed because team brisbane 34 (my initial CO was allocated from that team) ceased to exist some time in April so when I sent a email to solicit it, Team 33 took over and literally a week later I got the Grant.
> 
> Good luck everyone! :grouphug:
> 
> Take care and see you down under...:clap2:


Awesome news mate!!

I am glad things have started moving now !!


----------



## koleth

Guys,
My CO requested for Form 80, 1221, Medical & PCC. I have done my Medical on 31/5/14 and i think it will take 3-4 days for the hospital Authority to upload the medical result to Immi account, now my questions are:

1) How will i know whether the result is uploaded on the immi account?
2) I am ready with my all other Doc, do i have to wait to for the Medical to be uploaded then sent the email to CO mentioning all, or do i have to upload the other things and mention them that the medical has been completed and hospital authority will upload the report and i can upload the receipt for the medical examination done?

Please let me know what needs to be done.


----------



## ozpr

hi

mine is KS.


----------



## PPPPPP

send ur medical receipt and invoice to his mail


----------



## ozpr

Hi 

CO allocation: 15 May 2014
Team: Brisbane team 33.
CO Initials: KS.
My medicals: 14 May 2014(Submitted on 21 May)
My wife's medicals: 19 May 2014.(Submitted on 22 May)

Today, I have observed that the status has changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

Health, Evidence of --> Is still shown as Requested.

We have uploaded character evidence(PCC(s) & form 80) - But it still shows as Requested.


----------



## ehsanm

roze said:


> Hi Every One
> 
> I am facing some problem while preparing my Dubai Police Clearance Certificate.
> I reside nearly 3 years in Dubai. While leaving Dubai, I prepared my Dubai Police Clearance Certificate. My Certificate expired 2 months (31.12.2013 expiry date) after my departure from Dubai.
> Now I am trying to get the Dubai Police Clearance Certificate but unfortunately my so called friends in Dubai are not able to get it for me and asking me to apply online for it.
> I need your help………………
> Can I upload the expired PCC. As I left the Dubai before the expiry date of my PCC
> Or is there anyone who got his/her Dubai PCC Online?
> 
> 
> Kindly HELP ME


Dear Friend 

I dont know about your friends but unfortunately dont dought them, there is a standard procedure and fee allocated for Dubai, 

The law is practiced in UAE.

The law says if you are not the applicant then the applicant needs to apply online and add an authorization personal


----------



## mns

ozpr said:


> Hi
> 
> CO allocation: 15 May 2014
> Team: Brisbane team 33.
> CO Initials: KS.
> My medicals: 14 May 2014(Submitted on 21 May)
> My wife's medicals: 19 May 2014.(Submitted on 22 May)
> 
> Today, I have observed that the status has changed to "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> Health, Evidence of --> Is still shown as Requested.
> 
> We have uploaded character evidence(PCC(s) & form 80) - But it still shows as Requested.



Same here 

CO allocated 14 may
Medicals wife n childern 19 may 
Mine 22 may

Same day I got message no medical evidence is required for all

I hope there will no further medicals required. For us
Mine also still health, evidence is requested.

My bp range also 140/90 but the doctors said we consider it as normal. 
I asked to take again after 10 min because I was anxious. But they told we treat it's normal.

Weighting weighting for that golden mail.


----------



## roze

shishir said:


> As far I know, DIBP accepts PCC not more than 1 year old. Since PCC of UAE is valid for three months, I guess your PCC is less than 1 year old. So don,t worry, you can upload the PCC you already have, it will be enough.


I was also thinking the same... But still Confused


----------



## mainak

mns said:


> Same here
> 
> CO allocated 14 may
> Medicals wife n childern 19 may
> Mine 22 may
> 
> Same day I got message no medical evidence is required for all
> 
> I hope there will no further medicals required. For us
> Mine also still health, evidence is requested.
> 
> My bp range also 140/90 but the doctors said we consider it as normal.
> I asked to take again after 10 min because I was anxious. But they told we treat it's normal.
> 
> Weighting weighting for that golden mail.



RFOL...

*Wait* a little mate, don't put too much *weight*  :thumb: :humble:


----------



## koleth

PPPPPP said:


> send ur medical receipt and invoice to his mail


Hi PPPPPP,
You have done your medical and uploaded the Receipt on the same day? and you got the grant on very next day.

or did you wait the hospital authority to upload the report on Immi account?

Where did you update the Medical Receipt? is it at the place where it ask for Health Evidence in Immi account? if we upload the receipt there, then how will the hospital authority will able to upload the report on Immi account?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sunnyboi

mns said:


> Weighting weighting for that golden mail.


Sure must be heavy on you


----------



## mainak

koleth said:


> Hi PPPPPP,
> You have done your medical and uploaded the Receipt on the same day? and you got the grant on very next day.
> 
> or did you wait the hospital authority to upload the report on Immi account?
> 
> Where did you update the Medical Receipt? is it at the place where it ask for Health Evidence in Immi account? if we upload the receipt there, then how will the hospital authority will able to upload the report on Immi account?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There can be different opinions obviously but I strongly feel there is absolute no need for uploading medical exam payment receipt.

Hospital has your HAP ID - They have a separate online application to upload documents and with that ID they will link the report to your immi account


----------



## jaideepf1407

mns said:


> Same here CO allocated 14 may Medicals wife n childern 19 may Mine 22 may Same day I got message no medical evidence is required for all I hope there will no further medicals required. For us Mine also still health, evidence is requested. My bp range also 140/90 but the doctors said we consider it as normal. I asked to take again after 10 min because I was anxious. But they told we treat it's normal. Weighting weighting for that golden mail.


Hi MNS ,
Same with me,my range was 140/90 as well.Lets hope we do not get referred for further checkups.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May.


----------



## Donavan

Hey Guys

I decided 27th January 2014 to move to Perth to join my family there.

I started getting my documents together and this is my time lie to date below;

27 January 2014: Started Getting Documents together
8 March 2014: IELTS Test
24 March 2014: IELTS Results
25 March 2014: Submitted my documents to CPA Australia for my skills Assessment
14 April 2014: Got back my Positive skills Assessment from CPA Australia
18 April 2014: Submitted my Expression of Interest
11 May 2014: Received my Invite for 189 VISA
12 May 2014: Completed the VISA application for my 189 and Paid the fee
12 May 2014: Uploaded all required Documents
14 May 2014: Received and uploaded Police Clearance Certificate
20 May 2014: Medicals Done
21 May 2014: Medicals uploaded and complete by HATMED.
2 June 2014: First Contact with CO, requested further documents
2 June 2014: Submitted further Documents.

Documents Uploaded
National Identity Book
Passport and all pages of passport
Unabridged Birth Certificate
Unabridged Marriage Certificate
IELTS Results
Police Clearance Certificate
CPA Skill Assessment for Migration
CPA Skilled Employment assessment for Migration
Bachelor of Accounting Science Degree Certificate and Academic record
Honors Bachelor of Accounting Science Degree Certificate and Academic record
Employment letters from all my previous employers
Employment letter from current employer
Latest Payslip from current employer
Employment contract from current employer
Downloaded and completed for 80.

Additional Documents requested:

Bank Statements for 4 years
Payslips from employers for 4 years
Tax Returns for 4 years


Any Idea how long they will take to Grant VISA? if they grant visa.


Regards

Donavan


----------



## MaxTheWolf

smady41 said:


> Yeah I should have man. But I guess I did the hard work and got the form 80 filled now neatly. Anyways, about that missed employer addresses - >
> 
> Should I rescan that single page and upload or upload the entire form again or leave it for now?
> 
> Yes, I do have a windows 7.


I think in the absence of any specific form for this kind of correction you should only upload the specific page, and here, the most important thing is to name the pdf wisely. May be 'errata_form 80_question20', or something else you deem fit.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Man o man! I just really can't decide which city to go to. I find this more difficult than the process of visa grant itself!

So many things: living cost, safety, availability of skilled and unskilled jobs, etc. I am going bonkers! have to book ticket for October but I dont know where I want to go to. I want to give Adelaide a try. Will also check Brisbane. Sydney and Melbourne will dig a deep whole in my pockets. Perth is too isolated. Hobart is too small. Canberra is too political and, if I am not wrong (but I think I am) Victoria is the place where most attacks on Indians took place a few months/years ago.

I am going green.


----------



## sunnyboi

MaxTheWolf said:


> I want to give Adelaide a try.
> Will also check Brisbane. Sydney and Melbourne will dig a deep whole in my pockets. Perth is too isolated. Canberra us too political...
> 
> I am going green.



It's the amazing flexibility which you have! Depending on the job availability, one can make a quick move to a different city, check out other cities when you are free and finally settle down in one. What kind of environment do you like? Do you want the buzz of a city life or have had enough of it here and want to have a relaxed lifestyle in a suburb while earning decent enough? That should give you a better comparison.



MaxTheWolf said:


> if I am not wrong (but I think I am) Victoria is the place where most attacks on Indians took place a few months/years ago


Honestly, this should *NOT* be a factor as of now. You have to worry more about driving and accidents.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sunnyboi said:


> It's the amazing flexibility which you have! Depending on the job availability, one can make a quick move to a different city, check out other cities when you are free and finally settle down in one. What kind of environment do you like? Do you want the buzz of a city life or have had enough of it here and want to have a relaxed lifestyle in a suburb while earning decent enough? That should give you a better comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, this should *NOT* be a factor as of now. You have to worry more about driving and accidents.


Adelaide seems to come upto my liking. It has got everything: neither too urban and noisy nor too countryside and creepy quiet, is safe, has 38% international students, 2nd lowest cost of living amongst major cities, as for jobs I expect it to have biggest number of skilled and unskilled jobs after Melbourne and Sydney.


----------



## retro

Do I need to upload documents related to my employment when I'm not claiming any points for experience? I did make an error in the EOI by listing one year of work experience as relevant to my chosen occupation and now my agent says I should put in an experience letter for that period despite not claiming any points for it.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> Man o man! I just really can't decide which city to go to. I find this more difficult than the process of visa grant itself!
> 
> So many things: living cost, safety, availability of skilled and unskilled jobs, etc. I am going bonkers! have to book ticket for October but I dont know where I want to go to. I want to give Adelaide a try. Will also check Brisbane. Sydney and Melbourne will dig a deep whole in my pockets. Perth is too isolated. Hobart is too small. Canberra is too political and, if I am not wrong (but I think I am) Victoria is the place where most attacks on Indians took place a few months/years ago.
> 
> I am going green.


And the other confusion is about the airlines as to which one allows the maximum baggage.


----------



## jre05

retro said:


> Do I need to upload documents related to my employment when I'm not claiming any points for experience? I did make an error in the EOI by listing one year of work experience as relevant to my chosen occupation and now my agent says I should put in an experience letter for that period despite not claiming any points for it.


It would be wise to do so, however, it is an understanding that, we do not have to generally provide all documents for period of experience where we aren't claiming points.

I had too, but provided all documents even though not claimed points. Better, if you have please upload all documents


----------



## retro

jre05 said:


> It would be wise to do so, however, it is an understanding that, we do not have to generally provide all documents for period of experience where we aren't claiming points.
> 
> I had too, but provided all documents even though not claimed points. Better, if you have please upload all documents


Its just that I recently quit my job and now my employer is giving me a runaround with an experience certificate outlining my responsibilities and all. They are willing to give one with dates of employment though but I doubt that will be sufficient. Being an ex-employee means its really difficult to get anything out of your former employer.......


----------



## MaxTheWolf

retro said:


> Do I need to upload documents related to my employment when I'm not claiming any points for experience? I did make an error in the EOI by listing one year of work experience as relevant to my chosen occupation and now my agent says I should put in an experience letter for that period despite not claiming any points for it.


Idealy it would not be the case but you'll have to provide documents of all things mentioned in the EOI, relevant or irrelevant notwithstanding. However, to mention irrelevant as relevant, prima-facie, will get your application rejected especially if skill select has awarded you incremental points for that.


----------



## jre05

retro said:


> Its just that I recently quit my job and now my employer is giving me a runaround with an experience certificate outlining my responsibilities and all. They are willing to give one with dates of employment though but I doubt that will be sufficient. Being an ex-employee means its really difficult to get anything out of your former employer.......


Yes, still it is enough if you get your skill reference letter in your letterhead from employer signed by HR Manager. Also, if you have offer/appointment letters, release letters, experience certificates, payslips, tax documents and anything that you have upload it.

That is why I am careful enough to save all my payslips throughout my career for many years right from first month of my whole career  

Sorry, do not mistake me, try to save all possible documents with regard to employment or anything, perhaps I am very keen in all sort of personal documentations 

All the best.


----------



## jre05

MaxTheWolf said:


> Idealy it would not be the case but you'll have to provide documents of all things mentioned in the EOI, relevant or irrelevant notwithstanding. However, to mention irrelevant as relevant, prima-facie, will get your application rejected especially if skill select has awarded you incremental points for that.


Retro, I agree with Max. But I believe your's is not the case which awarded points for your irrelevant experience choosen as relevant.


----------



## monte1

Hey Max,

Keep scribbling your thoughts, though most are members right now are concerned about the visa more, but I am sure once they get it, soon we shall be turning pages back to gain from your invaluable experience.

It's really appreciable how you are still helping members even after obtaining the visa. 

Keep walking...


----------



## Achilles_as

auexcited said:


> Alex80, This is an excellent forum with NO regional discrimination and offensive comments. Its so unfortunate that people start unhealthy discussion and damage a healthy discussion form. Please refrain from such comments! Its a humble request.


Hey Mate Congrats, Can you tell me when did you get a CO assigned for your case in May?


----------



## Sam2304

Hi, 
I was asked by CO to upload form 80, 1221 for myself and spouse (read the agent did not upload it as she exhausted the limit) and medicals on 7th may. We did the medicals second day itself and uploaded the documents as well. On 16th , the form status changed to received. But the medicals till today is showing as requested. The hospital said that they already sent it in a week


----------



## Achilles_as

Badri said:


> Thank you very much lovetosmack.
> 
> As you have mentioned above is it fine if i get certificate from last studied college?


Yes Make sure that the course duration was minimum 2 yrs.



Optimus Prime said:


> Hi Guys, my agent has the Immi Account but I know the Transaction number and the invite number. So can I create an immi account by importing application to view the progress and will it affect my application?


No it wont. But that way you wont be able to see all the correspondence. You will have to depend on your agent to provide you updates as the CO will talk to him/her for anything.



lovetosmack said:


> Don't think you'll be asked since the book says 1 year. It depends on the CO again.


Hey which book you referring to here? Can you please point me to it?


----------



## Achilles_as

engineer1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got the Grant Letter Today.
> Most thankful to this forum for being a guide, a friend and a motivator all through.
> Wish all of you a speedy grant!!


Congrats Buddy!!!


----------



## Achilles_as

gagan_anand said:


> By the grace of Almighty.....I got my Golden email today.....
> It is such a feeling...........all tears...........no words...........
> 
> 189 visa
> Electronics Engineer
> EOI - 29/06/2013
> Invitation - 25/03/2014
> Lodged - 25/03/2014
> CO allotted - 06/05/2014 (Adelaide Team 4)
> Last Medical/PCCs uploaded - 27/05/2014
> Grant - 02/06/2014 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I really thank this forum to guide me through all the hard times...these waitings really kill.....
> and most of all I am thankful to God who was always there telling me "Just give me some more time honey...I am there for you".....Thanks God....Thanks....


Many Many Congratulations to you Buddy!!!! New week brings in new hope!!!


----------



## Achilles_as

gkkumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my 190 granted for me, my wife and kid. Super Excited !!! All the best guys !!


Congrats Dude to you and your family!!


----------



## DSS

I uploaded my PCC from both Local/state and National last week. when I checked Immiaccount it shows received as of 1st june,2014. But there is another row which still shows as Requested on the date which CO requested. Does this mean that CO has not received my PCC or still they require more details?


----------



## Achilles_as

jre05 said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> See my grant and Ratnesh grant and Imran on same day.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-4886.html
> 
> I didn't put timeline, because during our days, "misguided" named friend in forum was doing everybody's grant dates and timeline as a report voluntarily.
> 
> It would be nice if someone take that responsibility voluntarily.
> 
> My grant was direct grant and within 54 days.
> opcorn::drum:
> 
> I love to help everybody as much as possible, like many or most or everybody here do   Everyone receives grant surely one day sooner.
> 
> anda:
> 
> Cheers,
> JR


Hi JR, so have you and Ratnesh moved to Australia? If yes then where?


----------



## Achilles_as

Sam2304 said:


> Hi,
> I was asked by CO to upload form 80, 1221 for myself and spouse (read the agent did not upload it as she exhausted the limit) and medicals on 7th may. We did the medicals second day itself and uploaded the documents as well. On 16th , the form status changed to received. But the medicals till today is showing as requested. The hospital said that they already sent it in a week


In my ImmiAccount i see the same issue. I see few documents which are in requested state but when i scroll down i can see the same document already uploaded with the filename i provided on the date i provided. 
I think its a glitch in the system. If I were you i would make sure all my documents are uploded and listed under provided document list.


----------



## prseeker

Guys please have a look at my timelines and once you are done with shedding tears  please suggest me if it is possible that my case is sent for external security checks .

I applied Visa on 21st march 2014 and no sign of CO yet , I uploaded my last set of PCC's on 25th May 2014 , with that all documents have been uploaded from my side . 

I have travelled extensively and also have gaps in my employment history . How one comes to know if his case is sent for external security checks? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Achilles_as

I think calling them and asking sounds like a good idea. But i agree you have been waiting quite a long time esp. for a 189 which has been receiving grants in the past.


----------



## DSS

DSS said:


> I uploaded my PCC from both Local/state and National last week. when I checked Immiaccount it shows received as of 1st june,2014. But there is another row which still shows as Requested on the date which CO requested. Does this mean that CO has not received my PCC or still they require more details?



Could someone help me here?


----------



## maq_qatar

DSS said:


> Could someone help me here?


I think it’s normal, in my case its same even my case office acknowledged my PCC and medical but both appeared as 'Requested'


----------



## retro

MaxTheWolf said:


> Idealy it would not be the case but you'll have to provide documents of all things mentioned in the EOI, relevant or irrelevant notwithstanding. However, to mention irrelevant as relevant, prima-facie, will get your application rejected especially if skill select has awarded you incremental points for that.


 I have not claimed any points in my EOI for experience but it was my understanding that post-qualification experience as an internal auditor where I do a lot of accounting related work is relevant to my selected occupation (Accountant General) so I marked it as such in my EOI. However as it was 1.5 years, I didn't get any work experience points. I marked the pre-qualification experience as 'irrelevant' as I hadn't qualified at that time.

I do have some stuff like appointment, increment, promotion letters and system generated monthly payslips (not signed off tho). They're willing to give me a service certificate on the company letterhead but that won't show my duties/tasks. I have tried my best but it seems they don't want to do help me out.

Do you think I should let the EOI invite lapse and wait for the next one so that I don't run the risk of my visa application being cancelled?.......


----------



## MaxTheWolf

monte1 said:


> Hey Max,
> 
> Keep scribbling your thoughts, though most are members right now are concerned about the visa more, but I am sure once they get it, soon we shall be turning pages back to gain from your invaluable experience.
> 
> It's really appreciable how you are still helping members even after obtaining the visa.
> 
> Keep walking...


Thanks for the comment buddy! This is what keeps me going.


----------



## sunnyalt

prseeker said:


> Guys please have a look at my timelines and once you are done with shedding tears  please suggest me if it is possible that my case is sent for external security checks .
> 
> I applied Visa on 21st march 2014 and no sign of CO yet , I uploaded my last set of PCC's on 25th May 2014 , with that all documents have been uploaded from my side .
> 
> I have travelled extensively and also have gaps in my employment history . How one comes to know if his case is sent for external security checks?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Same here. I am extremely worried. Its been almost 9 weeks and no response. I called DIBP yesterday and they said that the whole process could take upto 6 month. I'm very confused about this situation now


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jre05 said:


> Retro, I agree with Max. But I believe your's is not the case which awarded points for your irrelevant experience choosen as relevant.


buddy, if you haven't earned any points for experience then, in my opinion, you can work further with your current invitation. No problem.


----------



## Guest

prseeker said:


> Guys please have a look at my timelines and once you are done with shedding tears  please suggest me if it is possible that my case is sent for external security checks .
> 
> I applied Visa on 21st march 2014 and no sign of CO yet , I uploaded my last set of PCC's on 25th May 2014 , with that all documents have been uploaded from my side .
> 
> I have travelled extensively and also have gaps in my employment history . How one comes to know if his case is sent for external security checks?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Same case... I will be completing 8 weeks this weekend with no CO allocation. Submitted on 6th april and only wife's pcc is pending to be uploaded. 

Have someone experienced delay in CO allocation but eventually received grant. 

Feeling jealous of those who are getting CO assigned within a month.


----------



## visitkangaroos

prseeker said:


> Guys please have a look at my timelines and once you are done with shedding tears  please suggest me if it is possible that my case is sent for external security checks .
> 
> I applied Visa on 21st march 2014 and no sign of CO yet , I uploaded my last set of PCC's on 25th May 2014 , with that all documents have been uploaded from my side .
> 
> I have travelled extensively and also have gaps in my employment history . How one comes to know if his case is sent for external security checks?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


My case is similar to yours. Yesterday I called DIBP and they told that average processing time is 3 months so still optimistic. 
I asked them the same question if my application has gone for external security check but they said that they can not disclose that. Not sure if this answer means anything. 

I think you can at least call them to check if you have a CO allocated and if yes then from which team.


----------



## Achilles_as

visitkangaroos said:


> My case is similar to yours. Yesterday I called DIBP and they told that average processing time is 3 months so still optimistic. I asked them the same question if my application has gone for external security check but they said that they can not disclose that. Not sure if this answer means anything. I think you can at least call them to check if you have a CO allocated and if yes then from which team.


I agree with visitkangroo, call them up. Thus is what u tell almost everyone, hearing that they are looking into it first hand is better than sitting and waiting in anticipation.

Also I know a certain someone whose application was delayed the same way and he called up DIBP and received the same response when asked about external security check. However the next day he heard from his CO. Not saying that calling them might be related but it's good to check on them.


----------



## superm

sunnyalt said:


> Same here. I am extremely worried. Its been almost 9 weeks and no response. I called DIBP yesterday and they said that the whole process could take upto 6 month. I'm very confused about this situation now


Heard there's some reshulfling going on and also that there's a wait happening for July 1 for all pending cases (read on this forum somewhere) - am not sure how true that is but that may be the reason.


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> Idealy it would not be the case but you'll have to provide documents of all things mentioned in the EOI, relevant or irrelevant notwithstanding. However, to mention irrelevant as relevant, prima-facie, will get your application rejected especially if skill select has awarded you incremental points for that.


Hey Max - if the experience marked is 'irrelevant', you mean to say, that I should upload at least one document for that as well? Can I not choose to upload no documents for the 'irrelevant' experience?


----------



## Sam2304

Achilles_as said:


> In my ImmiAccount i see the same issue. I see few documents which are in requested state but when i scroll down i can see the same document already uploaded with the filename i provided on the date i provided.
> I think its a glitch in the system. If I were you i would make sure all my documents are uploded and listed under provided document list.


All the documents are uploaded with received status but i do not understand the medical status. Hospital says it is uploaded but immiaccount says requested. Where can i check med status


----------



## anish13

Sam2304 said:


> All the documents are uploaded with received status but i do not understand the medical status. Hospital says it is uploaded but immiaccount says requested. Where can i check med status


even i have the same problem.. the hospital has already uploaded it 2 weeks back and i also see a "no medicals required" but in the top list of my immi account i still see that "health..." in recommended state. I dont understand the system.


----------



## manmvk

auexcited said:


> Guys, We just got the Golden email... Thank God!


Congratulation !!!....All the very best to you and your family....


----------



## manmvk

engineer1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got the Grant Letter Today.
> Most thankful to this forum for being a guide, a friend and a motivator all through.
> Wish all of you a speedy grant!!


Congratulation !!!...All the very best to you and your family...


----------



## jre05

Achilles_as said:


> Hi JR, so have you and Ratnesh moved to Australia? If yes then where?


Ratnesh and I both are in India still. However, Ratnesh activated his visa with his family and came back just as a tour for 1 week to both Melbourne and Sydney. He might be moving permanently to Australia maybe in 6 months or so, still he do not have clarity yet, looks like.

I am permanently emigrating out of India in this August.



MaxTheWolf said:


> buddy, if you haven't earned any points for experience then, in my opinion, you can work further with your current invitation. No problem.


I hope it is not for me you are replying. I got my grant 6 months ago. :usa2:


----------



## Guest

visitkangaroos said:


> My case is similar to yours. Yesterday I called DIBP and they told that average processing time is 3 months so still optimistic.
> I asked them the same question if my application has gone for external security check but they said that they can not disclose that. Not sure if this answer means anything.
> 
> I think you can at least call them to check if you have a CO allocated and if yes then from which team.


Hi,

Can you share the number and how did u call?


----------



## manmvk

AussiePR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to check with anyone who have applied for the PR visa through a MARA registered migration agent.
> 
> After how many days of receiving the invitation, did the agent lodge the visa application?


I burned my hands with two agents. I paid AU$2k (50% advance, his fee is 4k) for the first agent who was in Sydney. He never used to respond to my assessment officer mail and I started contacting them directly. Finally I withdrawn the service from that agent. For State Nomination I appointed a new agent from Melbourne (Total fee of AU$ 1.65k only). But he also delayed my application for two weeks. Because of that two weeks I got my NSW SN after 3 months. (It use to get in 3 weeks before that two weeks which he delayed). And once after I got the SN and transferred full visa fee to his account, he took other two weeks for lodging the visa. The 190 visa use to get in 45 days and now I crossed more than 100 days and it may take other two months. All this because of the agents and my bad luck. 

I never recommend an agent to anyone. This forum members and admins will be great support for an applicant. I became a member of this forum after appointing the second agent. 

So friends, please do the application yourself. Do not depend an agent. I wasted almost $ 3650 for agent fee and the valuable time. I regret that I found this forum bit late.


----------



## prseeker

sunnyalt said:


> Same here. I am extremely worried. Its been almost 9 weeks and no response. I called DIBP yesterday and they said that the whole process could take upto 6 month. I'm very confused about this situation now


Hi , please update your signature . On which date you filed your visa ? 189 right ? whats u r job code ?



cb2406 said:


> Same case... I will be completing 8 weeks this weekend with no CO allocation. Submitted on 6th april and only wife's pcc is pending to be uploaded.
> 
> Have someone experienced delay in CO allocation but eventually received grant.
> 
> Feeling jealous of those who are getting CO assigned within a month.


Don't worry bro , our time will also come 



visitkangaroos said:


> My case is similar to yours. Yesterday I called DIBP and they told that average processing time is 3 months so still optimistic.
> I asked them the same question if my application has gone for external security check but they said that they can not disclose that. Not sure if this answer means anything.
> 
> I think you can at least call them to check if you have a CO allocated and if yes then from which team.


I can see in your signature that CO was assigned to your case in April , so what documents CO asked from you and when exactly you provided them ?


Achilles_as said:


> I agree with visitkangroo, call them up. Thus is what u tell almost everyone, hearing that they are looking into it first hand is better than sitting and waiting in anticipation.
> 
> Also I know a certain someone whose application was delayed the same way and he called up DIBP and received the same response when asked about external security check. However the next day he heard from his CO. Not saying that calling them might be related but it's good to check on them.


That looks like my only option apart from holding my horses tight and sit patiently . It's already 2.00 PPm in Adelaide , maybe will call them tomorrow .


----------



## prseeker

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share the number and how did u call?


Bro update your signature , are you planning to call DIBP ?


----------



## prseeker

cb2406 said:


> hi,
> 
> can you share the number and how did u call?


 611300364613


----------



## mamunvega

is there any grant new today?? it has been *71 days *since eVISA but no sign of anything...sigh...


----------



## Guest

prseeker said:


> 611300364613


Is this number accessible via skype or ?
How did u call DIBP?

I will surely update my signature. Being patient goes for a toss when u come across people getting CO assigned and visa grant. 

I am not sarcastic but the other day i saw a post from a guy who had just lodged application and was getting frustrated/irritated for getting any CO assigned. :croc:

Anyways, we are presently in a situation where - Beggars cant be choosers


----------



## bond_bhai

Guys, One silly question -

I am asked to carry Forms 26 and 160 for the Meds. While filling up the forms, i see the Residential address, should it be same as in Passport or the current address? The reason why i ask is, my current address is different from the passport and my same is the case for my wife as well. Her address is different from the one in the passport and different from my address!!

Any thought/suggestions/help here guys?


----------



## _shel

It should be the address you reside in ie your *residential address *


----------



## Guest

bond_bhai said:


> Guys, One silly question -
> 
> I am asked to carry Forms 26 and 160 for the Meds. While filling up the forms, i see the Residential address, should it be same as in Passport or the current address? The reason why i ask is, my current address is different from the passport and my same is the case for my wife as well. Her address is different from the one in the passport and different from my address!!
> 
> Any thought/suggestions/help here guys?


I was told by the hospital guy to fill in the address mentioned in passport.


----------



## smmuneeb

visitkangaroos said:


> My case is similar to yours. Yesterday I called DIBP and they told that average processing time is 3 months so still optimistic.
> I asked them the same question if my application has gone for external security check but they said that they can not disclose that. Not sure if this answer means anything.
> 
> I think you can at least call them to check if you have a CO allocated and if yes then from which team.


Check my timeline guys. Its been 3 months but no grant.

I think the quota system is effecting the process. On April i did a follow up but got a delayed email from CO.


----------



## sunnyboi

smmuneeb said:


> Check my timeline guys. Its been 3 months but no grant.
> 
> I think the quota system is effecting the process. On April i did a follow up but got a delayed email from CO.


You at least have a CO to follow up on, while a lot of us don't even have one assigned


----------



## visitkangaroos

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share the number and how did u call?


I called at +6113881.

I used skype credit.


----------



## visitkangaroos

prseeker said:


> I can see in your signature that CO was assigned to your case in April , so what documents CO asked from you and when exactly you provided them ?


I was trying to get all my documents ready and then upload all of them at one go. The mistake I did. So CO asked for all the documents.


----------



## visitkangaroos

smmuneeb said:


> Check my timeline guys. Its been 3 months but no grant.
> 
> I think the quota system is effecting the process. On April i did a follow up but got a delayed email from CO.


I am 189. And i don't think there is any quota restriction on it right now. I see a lot of people who lodged the application in May and have got the grant.

The thing that I am afraid of is that if my application has gone for external security checks.


----------



## huzefa85

visitkangaroos said:


> I am 189. And i don't think there is any quota restriction on it right now. I see a lot of people who lodged the application in May and have got the grant.
> 
> The thing that I am afraid of is that if my application has gone for external security checks.


Any idea what is the criteria for an application to be put on external security check.
Is it random, based on country of origin, based on country where you have worked, religion or something else?


----------



## smmuneeb

huzefa85 said:


> Any idea what is the criteria for an application to be put on external security check.
> Is it random, based on country of origin, based on country where you have worked, religion or something else?


This is what I am looking for. As per their website the duration of grant is 3 months, and if they sent the application in EXTERNAL CHECKS then whats the criteria? Also they they dont disclose this to applicant? right?


----------



## prseeker

cb2406 said:


> Is this number accessible via skype or ?
> How did u call DIBP?
> 
> I will surely update my signature. Being patient goes for a toss when u come across people getting CO assigned and visa grant.
> 
> I am not sarcastic but the other day i saw a post from a guy who had just lodged application and was getting frustrated/irritated for getting any CO assigned. :croc:
> 
> Anyways, we are presently in a situation where - Beggars cant be choosers




No you are not in "Beggars can't be choosers" position because 

1. You are highly skilled and that has been validated by the body of their choice .
2. You are proficient in a "foreign" language which of-course is not your first language 
3. You are physically/mentally fit 
4. You don't have a criminal background
5. You have deep enough pockets to pay such high fees 
6. You won't be granted visa because you want a peaceful or better life , you will be granted visa because you will be contributing to their economy and will be filling the void and demand for the skilled worker 

You are already a winner with all these qualities .

Keep your chin up and hold your head high , your time is just around the corner


----------



## DSS

maq_qatar said:


> I think it’s normal, in my case its same even my case office acknowledged my PCC and medical but both appeared as 'Requested'


Did u receive an ACK email from CO? My agent doesn't receive an ACK from CO.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jre05 said:


> I hope it is not for me you are replying. I got my grant 6 months ago. :usa2:


O no no. that was for Retro.

:hail:


----------



## mamunvega

prseeker said:


> No you are not in "Beggars can't be choosers" position because
> 
> 1. You are highly skilled and that has been validated by the body of their choice .
> 2. You are proficient in a "foreign" language which of-course is not your first language
> 3. You are physically/mentally fit
> 4. You don't have a criminal background
> 5. You have deep enough pockets to pay such high fees
> 6. You won't be granted visa because you want a peaceful or better life , you will be granted visa because you will be contributing to their economy and will be filling the void and demand for the skilled worker
> 
> You are already a winner with all these qualities .
> 
> Keep your chin up and hold your head high , your time is just around the corner


well Said Boy !!! I can see why there won't be any Grant...they don't have the right to play with us and our emotions..they have offered us a product and we responded to it...now why the delay?? if we were not qualified, we wouldn't be applied at the very first place...one last thing, there shouldn't be any discrimination between HR or LR...because, everybody is providing a PCC which validates their background also the qualification indicates enough effort put down to gain the skillset...so why this Delay?? 

I can see this is their inefficiency nothing else.....:target: :fingerscrossed: :moony:


----------



## jre05

_shel said:


> It should be the address you reside in ie your *residential address *


Shel, sweet to see eye smileys, you never put smileys easily


----------



## mainak

huzefa85 said:


> Any idea what is the criteria for an application to be put on external security check.
> Is it random, based on country of origin, based on country where you have worked, religion or something else?


Nobody knows for sure as DIBP will never disclose the policy behind it. But there are some rumors, sharing few of them...

NOTE: Remember, they are rumors 

- If your citizenship is from few listed countries
- Skipped - if your citizenship is from above countries but you are now staying since last many years at some other country
- Obviously, if you declare some court notices (not sure if DUI comes under it)
- If you ever had a deportation from foreign country (note: visa refusal is okay, not deportation)
- If US immigration check ever marked you in their database

I have absolute no idea truth is how far from the above points but sharing just what I came to know from browsing various forums..


----------



## mamunvega

One question is bugging my mind for a long time so couldn't stop but mention it here...If they refuse a VISA application, how soon do they do that ? Is there any example, they have refused VISA after the external check..if yes, what was the reason for that? 

does anyone know of any reason of 190 VISA refusals?? 

Regards,

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi,
guys need some of your expert opinion
i have been asked to upload the medical of ,y wife n child which i did last month 20 i think and it was uploaded uptill 24....now i received an email ..very short...i.e.
Hi
Thanks for your email. I will note this information.
I am just waiting on the medicals for the spouse to be cleared from the MOC. I will let you know when this is finalised.
Regards
LM
Position Number xxx
Visa Processing Officer - Team x
General Skilled Migration - Adelaide


what is it mean..where is medical verifying....my wife has conceived last week before medical but she is non-migrant


----------



## lovetosmack

mamunvega said:


> well Said Boy !!! I can see why there won't be any Grant...they don't have the right to play with us and our emotions..they have offered us a product and we responded to it...now why the delay?? if we were not qualified, we wouldn't be applied at the very first place...one last thing, there shouldn't be any discrimination between HR or LR...because, everybody is providing a PCC which validates their background also the qualification indicates enough effort put down to gain the skillset...so why this Delay??
> 
> I can see this is their inefficiency nothing else.....:target: :fingerscrossed: :moony:


What would YOU do if you are running a business and ran out of the allocated stock for the day ? :yawn::yawn:


----------



## Santhosh.15

lovetosmack said:


> What would YOU do if you are running a business and ran out of the allocated stock for the day ? :yawn::yawn:


Ill ring up my Friend lovetosmack for stock !!:hand:


----------



## vicky Diwan

Hi folks, 
I applied for my Residency visa subclass 190, on 27th February 2014. Visa officer was alloted on 24th April and he asked for form 80 and my statement for my birth certificate on 28th. I've sent all the documents on 30th April. After that I've phoned them 3 times to ask if all the documents are ok. The operators doesn't let me talk to my case officer and they said if there will be anything required, your case officer will email you. I never got any emails w phone calls from case officer after the first email. The 3 months time line is over but no communications as yet. Any comments or suggestions????


----------



## lovetosmack

Santhosh.15 said:


> Ill ring up my Friend lovetosmack for stock !!:hand:


----------



## lovetosmack

vicky Diwan said:


> Hi folks,
> I applied for my Residency visa subclass 190, on 27th February 2014. Visa officer was alloted on 24th April and he asked for form 80 and my statement for my birth certificate on 28th. I've sent all the documents on 30th April. After that I've phoned them 3 times to ask if all the documents are ok. The operators doesn't let me talk to my case officer and they said if there will be anything required, your case officer will email you. I never got any emails w phone calls from case officer after the first email. The 3 months time line is over but no communications as yet. Any comments or suggestions????


Welcome to "Club190" where the party never ends !!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:

Your CO will talk to you after July 1st.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Lolz....


----------



## vicky Diwan

Hi, why is that so?


----------



## JeDiKnight

is it okay to reissue a passport after receiving an invitation as the passport number will then be different in EOI and Visa Application?


----------



## lovetosmack

vicky Diwan said:


> Hi, why is that so?


If you can, please read a couple of the previous pages in this thread. At least the last one. 190 has reached its capacity/limit/quota, etc etc. which will get refilled after July 1.


----------



## vicky Diwan

Hi lovetosmack
Well I read the threads but I was looking at the website a couple of days ago and still there are a lot of places. It's there on website, you can check.


----------



## Hunter85

so basically guys

visit this thread regularly, lets talk share our experience but dont expect any grants before july


----------



## mamunvega

mamunvega said:


> One question is bugging my mind for a long time so couldn't stop but mention it here...If they refuse a VISA application, how soon do they do that ? Is there any example, they have refused VISA after the external check..if yes, what was the reason for that?
> 
> does anyone know of any reason of 190 VISA refusals??
> 
> Regards,
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


can anyone please shed a light upon above questions??  eep:


----------



## Hunter85

There can only be 2 reasons for refusal

1 - You over claimed points (your IELTS results or your work experience or your age)

2 - You lied (falsified) information or you couldnt back up your claims with relevant evidence.

Other than that I dont see any reason for refusal.



mamunvega said:


> can anyone please shed a light upon above questions??  eep:


----------



## sumy08

Hi All,

Just received an email from my agent, got a CO allocated & she have requested documents to be uplodaded.

It was pretty quick after lodging my Visa.

Now, my agent is saying me to go ahead with PCC on which I have a query:

I would be applying my PCC from my temporary location which would take atleast 3 weeks I guess but my concern is that I have just renewed my passport in Tatkaal for which my Police Verification is initiated post passport issue, so would it affect my PCC in any manner ?


----------



## prseeker

Guys can anybody answer that how one comes to know if his case is sent for external security checks .

Regards


----------



## anish13

prseeker said:


> Guys can anybody answer that how one comes to know if his case is sent for external security checks .
> 
> Regards


not sure about that but what about trying to contact the dept and asking them about it.. You are entering the 10th/11th week.. so should be fine if you contact them and ask them the same


----------



## ALIPA

prseeker said:


> Guys can anybody answer that how one comes to know if his case is sent for external security checks .
> 
> Regards


Seems you are loosing patient . Waiting is hard..have a try by calling them. I think golden mail around the corner


----------



## Happybets

ALIPA said:


> Seems you are loosing patient . Waiting is hard..have a try by calling them. I think golden mail around the corner


Hi
What is the number to call DIBP from India?
Thnx


----------



## saketjade

Guys,

Got CO mail today asking for PCC and Meds. had front loaded all possible docs

189, 221112
7-May-14 Filing of EOI
12-May-14	Received invitation from DIBP
13-May-14	PCC application
23-May-14	Visa applied
30-May-14	Undergone medicals
31-May-14	Documents attached
3-Jun-14 Case officer allocated


----------



## kavith

Guys,

For those who have not got mail from CO , dont assume that CO is not allocated. You would have been allocated CO but he might not have contacted you bcs you would have front loaded all the docs. 

If you want to make sure CO is allocated or not please call DIBP and they will tell you the team name and the date of allocation


----------



## ALIPA

saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got CO mail today asking for PCC and Meds. had front loaded all possible docs
> 
> 189, 221112
> 7-May-14 Filing of EOI
> 12-May-14	Received invitation from DIBP
> 13-May-14	PCC application
> 23-May-14	Visa applied
> 30-May-14	Undergone medicals
> 31-May-14	Documents attached
> 3-Jun-14 Case officer allocated


Congrats..which team?


----------



## Santhosh.15

saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got CO mail today asking for PCC and Meds. had front loaded all possible docs
> 
> 189, 221112
> 7-May-14 Filing of EOI
> 12-May-14	Received invitation from DIBP
> 13-May-14	PCC application
> 23-May-14	Visa applied
> 30-May-14	Undergone medicals
> 31-May-14	Documents attached
> 3-Jun-14 Case officer allocated


CO in 10 days ?? Stars are on your side buddy, send your docs quick and good luck for your grant !!

Dear My CO,

I have lodged on 22nd March, can you show your glimpses please ??? LolZ

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## saketjade

ALIPA said:


> Congrats..which team?


Thanks Alipa,

Its Adelaide team 4


----------



## saketjade

Santhosh.15 said:


> CO in 10 days ?? Stars are on your side buddy, send your docs quick and good luck for your grant !!
> 
> Dear My CO,
> 
> I have lodged on 22nd March, can you show your glimpses please ??? LolZ
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Santhosh,

Thanks buddy, i wish u also get ur CO fast. 
In my case though i got CO allocated, it seems PCC is going to be nightmare. I got my PCC within 4 hrs however they had put my wife's PCC on verification mode.:faint:


----------



## Santhosh.15

saketjade said:


> Santhosh,
> 
> Thanks buddy, i wish u also get ur CO fast.
> In my case though i got CO allocated, it seems PCC is going to be nightmare. I got my PCC within 4 hrs however they had put my wife's PCC on verification mode.:faint:


Oh i know how painful that is !! Wish you a quicker grant.

CO can also please take time for my brother prseeker's application.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## sumy08

Santhosh.15 said:


> CO in 10 days ?? Stars are on your side buddy, send your docs quick and good luck for your grant !!
> 
> Dear My CO,
> 
> I have lodged on 22nd March, can you show your glimpses please ??? LolZ
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Santosh, I have also lodged on 22nd but on May & got a CO allocated, I hope a direct grant for you is around the corner


----------



## Santhosh.15

sumy08 said:


> Santosh, I have also lodged on 22nd but on May & got a CO allocated, I hope a direct grant for you is around the corner


Thanks mate. Congrats on your CO and good luck for your grant.

Cheers


----------



## Bhasker

*Payment declined!!*

Hi All,

I am trying to lodge the visa application and pay the fees. Doing it through debit card. On the URL:
https://online.immi.gov.au/elp/app

Got the money in account and everything but it keeps showing payment declined!!

Any suggestions??


----------



## mainak

rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can you please share your experience with Team 33, GSM Brisbane?
> 
> Thanks!


Me with the same team. My CO is KD, who is yours? You can see my timeline at signature...


----------



## bond_bhai

Bhasker said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying to lodge the visa application and pay the fees. Doing it through debit card. On the URL:
> https://online.immi.gov.au/elp/app
> 
> Got the money in account and everything but it keeps showing payment declined!!
> 
> Any suggestions??


I am not sure if Debit Card works. Some people say it does, but most of them say it doesn't. Your best bet is to get a Credit card with such limit or go for a Forex card. Check this thread for more details - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees-43.html


----------



## prseeker

anish13 said:


> not sure about that but what about trying to contact the dept and asking them about it.. You are entering the 10th/11th week.. so should be fine if you contact them and ask them the same





ALIPA said:


> Seems you are loosing patient . Waiting is hard..have a try by calling them. I think golden mail around the corner





Santhosh.15 said:


> Oh i know how painful that is !! Wish you a quicker grant.
> 
> CO can also please take time for my brother prseeker's application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Thanks Bro .. I am 100% sure that misunderstood my application as a June 2014 190 applicant :rant:


----------



## prseeker

Finally got my CO allocated ......

Initials : FO 
Team : Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers

:mad2::mad2:


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Finally got my CO allocated ......
> 
> Initials : FO
> Team : Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers
> 
> :mad2::mad2:


Where did this one come from ??? 

Kanna Keep Calm awarded to PD !!


----------



## prseeker

Santhosh.15 said:


> Where did this one come from ???
> 
> Kanna Keep Calm awarded to PD !!


Time to do some breathing exercises :wacko:


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Time to do some breathing exercises :wacko:


Come lets go to Moscow tonight. I am sure it would suffice breathing exercise requirement. Phew....


----------



## RaniMatta

*Form 80*

I hope someone will answer this silly question 

someone posted few days ago that he was feed-up of filling the Form 80 as his hand writing is bad and he had to do it many times.

i thought hmm why don't he just fill it on PDF and print it (i downloaded an editable file).

but now it came to my mind  , can we do that, or it has to be hand written :rip:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Bhasker said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying to lodge the visa application and pay the fees. Doing it through debit card. On the URL:
> https://online.immi.gov.au/elp/app
> 
> Got the money in account and everything but it keeps showing payment declined!!
> 
> Any suggestions??


International Debit Cards may or may not work fine on DIBP website, however yours should be a Master or Visa card and that you have sufficient per transaction limit on your card. Mostly Platinum or above class of cards would have a very high per transaction limit so as to be able to transact thousands of dollars in single transaction.

From a govt's/bank's perspective Debit Cards are riskier than Credit Cards in case of foreign transactions because with a Debit Card funds are released at the time of transaction itself, however in case of a Credit Card the money is released a little later providing sufficient window to stop local currency from going out of the country, if need be.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

RaniMatta said:


> I hope someone will answer this silly question
> 
> someone posted few days ago that he was feed-up of filling the Form 80 as his hand writing is bad and he had to do it many times.
> 
> i thought hmm why don't he just fill it on PDF and print it (i downloaded an editable file).
> 
> but now it came to my mind  , can we do that, or it has to be hand written :rip:


you can type/save/print or whatever with this form 80. No problem. Use latest adobe acrobat reader and windows 7 or later. To fill it in your own handwriting is not mandatory.


----------



## ALIPA

prseeker said:


> Finally got my CO allocated ......
> 
> Initials : FO
> Team : Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers
> 
> :mad2::mad2:


See I told u its around the corner. How u came to know? Asked for more docs


----------



## anish13

prseeker said:


> Time to do some breathing exercises :wacko:


congrats prseeker. eace:.. almost feels like a relief i am sure.. did the CO ask for anything or you called the dept and found out?


----------



## ALIPA

sumy08 said:


> Santosh, I have also lodged on 22nd but on May & got a CO allocated, I hope a direct grant for you is around the corner


COs are in rush to windup the applications..nice to see the faster processing..dnt knw what's wrong with my CO. She forgot me I think


----------



## mainak

prseeker said:


> Finally got my CO allocated ......
> 
> Initials : FO
> Team : Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers
> 
> :mad2::mad2:


Congrats - Part 1 [For getting CO]

Btw, what did s/he ask? I mean what extra docs?


----------



## ALIPA

saketjade said:


> Thanks Alipa,
> 
> Its Adelaide team 4


Wonder what happened to adelaide team 8


----------



## Guest

prseeker said:


> Finally got my CO allocated ......
> 
> Initials : FO
> Team : Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers
> 
> :mad2::mad2:


Ha ha ha.... Man you got lucky... I pray deep from my heart for a speedy direct grant....

Is there any status change in ur immiaccount? And any documents asked for?


----------



## sunnyboi

prseeker said:


> Finally got my CO allocated ......
> 
> Initials : FO
> Team : Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers
> 
> :mad2::mad2:


Hahaha.... Chill dude!  Infact, I'm happy that you finally got your CO. The wait sure has been agonizing. All the best! I'm pretty sure your grant will be issued sooner than you think


----------



## Donavan

Case Officer - Team 6
Team 06
GSM Adelaide

My case Officer that I got yesterday.....Yipee.

Sent the additional documents they required. I hope I get Grant soon.

Has anyone worked with Adelaide Team 6?


----------



## cancerianlrules

Donavan said:


> Case Officer - Team 6
> Team 06
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> My case Officer that I got yesterday.....Yipee.
> 
> Sent the additional documents they required. I hope I get Grant soon.
> 
> Has anyone worked with Adelaide Team 6?


Request you not to mention the CO's name! Just use the initials.


----------



## prseeker

ALIPA said:


> See I told u its around the corner. How u came to know? Asked for more docs





anish13 said:


> congrats prseeker. eace:.. almost feels like a relief i am sure.. did the CO ask for anything or you called the dept and found out?


Guys , 

I was venting out my frustration , have u ever heard of a team called "Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers" 

No CO nothing , will call these guys tomorrow


----------



## cancerianlrules

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I was venting out my frustration , have u ever heard of a team called "Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers"
> 
> No CO nothing , will call these guys tomorrow


LOL 
I am trying to guess what the CO initials mean!

Initials: FO


----------



## anish13

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I was venting out my frustration , have u ever heard of a team called "Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers"
> 
> No CO nothing , will call these guys tomorrow


LOL.. i almost jumped up on my chair when i saw that message.. blindly typed the message to congratulate you.. boy.. as the day goes.. i am thinking more of your grant than mine..


----------



## Nishant Dundas

anish13 said:


> LOL.. i almost jumped up on my chair when i saw that message.. blindly typed the message to congratulate you.. boy.. as the day goes.. i am thinking more of your grant than mine..


Hahahaaha!!!
Even I got fooled by him!!!
Someday when he meets, he will get a few punches from at least we two!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## huzefa85

prseeker said:


> Finally got my CO allocated ......
> 
> Initials : FO
> Team : Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers
> 
> :mad2::mad2:


LOL ..
You will get ur CO soon man. Every forum person is praying for two things currently, one, their co/grant, two, ur co to contact you 
Matter of time now, relax


----------



## huzefa85

ALIPA said:


> Wonder what happened to adelaide team 8


Hey Alipa,
My application is also assigned to the same team. CO Initials - JN
What's ur CO initials ?


----------



## mainak

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I was venting out my frustration , have u ever heard of a team called "Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers"
> 
> No CO nothing , will call these guys tomorrow


----------



## sunnyboi

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I was venting out my frustration , have u ever heard of a team called "Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers"
> 
> No CO nothing , will call these guys tomorrow


Geez! You are 2 months late for fooling us  Seriously dude, call them up. Hope your frustration will end soon. Meanwhile, keep us laughing


----------



## Achilles_as

ALIPA said:


> COs are in rush to windup the applications..nice to see the faster processing..dnt knw what's wrong with my CO. She forgot me I think


Come'on Alipa, you are still progressing.. your CO has not forgotten you yet. But i really fell for 190 Bros here. This is a painful time when each hour passes with the same thought and anticipation..


----------



## ALIPA

huzefa85 said:


> Hey Alipa,
> My application is also assigned to the same team. CO Initials - JN
> What's ur CO initials ?


:tea: nice to meet you buddy. almost same timeline. my CO is LG.


----------



## ALIPA

Achilles_as said:


> Come'on Alipa, you are still progressing.. your CO has not forgotten you yet. But i really fell for 190 Bros here. This is a painful time when each hour passes with the same thought and anticipation..


hmmmmmm, it was a great start of this week with 190 grants. Im sure there will be flood of grants for 190 applicants after 1 month..


----------



## ALIPA

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I was venting out my frustration , have u ever heard of a team called "Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers"
> 
> No CO nothing , will call these guys tomorrow


oh man..you joking. i just read th part that CO allocated.. 
call call .. give a try..


----------



## prseeker

prseeker said:


> Finally got my CO allocated ......
> 
> Initials : FO
> Team : Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers
> 
> :mad2::mad2:





ALIPA said:


> See I told u its around the corner. How u came to know? Asked for more docs





anish13 said:


> congrats prseeker. eace:.. almost feels like a relief i am sure.. did the CO ask for anything or you called the dept and found out?





mainak said:


> Congrats - Part 1 [For getting CO]
> 
> Btw, what did s/he ask? I mean what extra docs?





cb2406 said:


> Ha ha ha.... Man you got lucky... I pray deep from my heart for a speedy direct grant....
> 
> Is there any status change in ur immiaccount? And any documents asked for?





sunnyboi said:


> Hahaha.... Chill dude!  Infact, I'm happy that you finally got your CO. The wait sure has been agonizing. All the best! I'm pretty sure your grant will be issued sooner than you think



Guys tell me have you guys ever heard of a team called "*Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers*" With CO initials as *FO* 

Sorry to excite you guys without any reason


----------



## bond_bhai

prseeker said:


> Guys tell me have you guys ever heard of a team called "*Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers*" With CO initials as *FO*
> 
> Sorry to excite you guys without any reason


Reminds me of my company's senior Management.


----------



## jaideepf1407

Bhasker said:


> Hi All, I am trying to lodge the visa application and pay the fees. Doing it through debit card. On the URL: https://online.immi.gov.au/elp/app Got the money in account and everything but it keeps showing payment declined!! Any suggestions??


Use ICICI AUD Travel Card.Its pretty good.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## ManeU

Dear PR seekers

My agent said there is a delay till July and they will start giving grants from 1st July onwards. 
Although i see some of the 189 & 190 applicants getting their grants as per this forum. Can anyone advice me whether there is a time lag as to the restriction of the quota.


----------



## bond_bhai

ManeU said:


> Dear PR seekers
> 
> My agent said there is a delay till July and they will start giving grants from 1st July onwards.
> Although i see some of the 189 & 190 applicants getting their grants as per this forum. Can anyone advice me whether there is a time lag as to the restriction of the quota.


190 there is a delay, although there have been a couple of grants. 189, is moving along fine i guess.


----------



## Achilles_as

jre05 said:


> Ratnesh and I both are in India still. However, Ratnesh activated his visa with his family and came back just as a tour for 1 week to both Melbourne and Sydney. He might be moving permanently to Australia maybe in 6 months or so, still he do not have clarity yet, looks like.
> 
> I am permanently emigrating out of India in this August.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it is not for me you are replying. I got my grant 6 months ago. :usa2:




Hey I think Ratnesh was trying for an internal transfer with his current employer.. did that work out? Which city did he like more Melbourne or Sydney. 
Is he still active on this forum?

Which City have you decided on mate?


----------



## koleth

anish13 said:


> even i have the same problem.. the hospital has already uploaded it 2 weeks back and i also see a "no medicals required" but in the top list of my immi account i still see that "health..." in recommended state. I dont understand the system.


Hi Anish,
Could you please let me know where do you see "No medical Required" message is it when you click on "Organize Health Checkup" or when clicking on "Question mark" where it says Health Evidence.

Thanks in advance


----------



## maq_qatar

ManeU said:


> Dear PR seekers
> 
> My agent said there is a delay till July and they will start giving grants from 1st July onwards.
> Although i see some of the 189 & 190 applicants getting their grants as per this forum. Can anyone advice me whether there is a time lag as to the restriction of the quota.


Agents are always providing misleading information, what you get from this forum that best of any agent and true experience


----------



## shishir

koleth said:


> Hi Anish,
> Could you please let me know where do you see "No medical Required" message is it when you click on "Organize Health Checkup" or when clicking on "Question mark" where it says Health Evidence.
> 
> Thanks in advance


If your medical report has already been uploaded by the clinic and not referred then the link "organize medical...." would disappear and the note "no medical required" would appear instead.


----------



## maq_qatar

saketjade said:


> Thanks Alipa,
> 
> Its Adelaide team 4


My CO also from Adelaide team 4 and initial is JH, whats you co initial?


----------



## saketjade

maq_qatar said:


> Agents are always providing misleading information, what you get from this forum that best of any agent and true experience


I fully agrer with u mate


----------



## saketjade

maq_qatar said:


> My CO also from Adelaide team 4 and initial is JH, whats you co initial?


Co initials mb


----------



## sunnyboi

prseeker said:


> Guys tell me have you guys ever heard of a team called "*Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers*" With CO initials as *FO*
> 
> Sorry to excite you guys without any reason


I thought, you were finally relieved and were just calling them names


----------



## saketjade

prseeker said:


> Guys tell me have you guys ever heard of a team called "Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers" With CO initials as FO
> 
> Sorry to excite you guys without any reason


Are u serious prseeker? It seems like a joke


----------



## Ishi

Guys ... I a newbie to the site... A quick question ... How does one know if a CO has been assigned ??


----------



## Achilles_as

Ishi said:


> Guys ... I a newbie to the site... A quick question ... How does one know if a CO has been assigned ??


They reach out to you or you call DIBP asking if you have a CO assigned.


----------



## Ishi

Achilles_as said:


> They reach out to you or you call DIBP asking if you have a CO assigned.


Thx Achilles .... I wonder if anybody would have the contact number for DIBP or even an email addy .. ?


----------



## mainak

*25000 LIKES For This Thread* :O


----------



## anish13

koleth said:


> Hi Anish,
> Could you please let me know where do you see "No medical Required" message is it when you click on "Organize Health Checkup" or when clicking on "Question mark" where it says Health Evidence.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Koleth,

at the bottom left of your immi portal site screen, the exact position where previously it was "organize your medicals" was present> now since the hospital has uploaded my results, this message "No medical required" is coming up.. Hope that helps


----------



## koleth

shishir said:


> If your medical report has already been uploaded by the clinic and not referred then the link "organize medical...." would disappear and the note "no medical required" would appear instead.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## koleth

anish13 said:


> Hi Koleth,
> 
> at the bottom left of your immi portal site screen, the exact position where previously it was "organize your medicals" was present> now since the hospital has uploaded my results, this message "No medical required" is coming up.. Hope that helps


thanks


----------



## DSS

maq_qatar said:


> I think it’s normal, in my case its same even my case office acknowledged my PCC and medical but both appeared as 'Requested'



Does it still appear requested? How long its been since u have done PCC & medicals?


----------



## maq_qatar

DSS said:


> Does it still appear requested? How long its been since u have done PCC & medicals?


Medical is still requested as my medical is referred. You can see my time line.


----------



## Achilles_as

Ishi said:


> Thx Achilles .... I wonder if anybody would have the contact number for DIBP or even an email addy .. ?


Go back 4 5 Pages in this forum, someone i think posted that number in there.


----------



## DSS

maq_qatar said:


> Medical is still requested as my medical is referred. You can see my time line.


O.k. Pcc shows requested in one row , other row show pcc received as of date June 1st in immiaccount.
Not sure if my CO has received it.


----------



## maq_qatar

DSS said:


> O.k. Pcc shows requested in one row , other row show pcc received as of date June 1st in immiaccount.
> Not sure if my CO has received it.


Don't worry, If you have attached he must have received. You can also send him by email.


----------



## RaniMatta

Hey guys,

I'm now working on the form 80, I just need to know how accurate it should be especially when it comes to addresses as I don't remember the exact address where I lived or worked 10 years back
Also I have travelled many times in the past few years (more than 20 trips, with 3 to 4 days long each trip) should I mention all of them ( first there is no place to mention all and second I will have t go through the stamps on my passports to get the dates)

Can someone please help me on this


----------



## rowell

RaniMatta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm now working on the form 80, I just need to know how accurate it should be especially when it comes to addresses as I don't remember the exact address where I lived or worked 10 years back
> Also I have travelled many times in the past few years (more than 20 trips, with 3 to 4 days long each trip) should I mention all of them ( first there is no place to mention all and second I will have t go through the stamps on my passports to get the dates)
> 
> Can someone please help me on this


I suggest you put everything mate. The more accurate, the better. If you need more space, you can always add at the last page of the form.


----------



## Achilles_as

I agree with Rowell, my wife too has travelled a lot and i had to utilize the last page in her form for the same. The more accurate you can put down the better.


----------



## Achilles_as

Achilles_as said:


> Go back 4 5 Pages in this forum, someone i think posted that number in there.


Here I just ran into it on a different thread.

you can call DIBP: + 61 1300 364 613


----------



## rattler

RaniMatta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm now working on the form 80, I just need to know how accurate it should be especially when it comes to addresses as I don't remember the exact address where I lived or worked 10 years back
> Also I have travelled many times in the past few years (more than 20 trips, with 3 to 4 days long each trip) should I mention all of them ( first there is no place to mention all and second I will have t go through the stamps on my passports to get the dates)
> 
> Can someone please help me on this


Yes, I guess thats the best way to go. I was in a similar situation, so I ended up creating a excel sheet to track all the travels in last 10 years. That helped a little bit. As there was not enough space in form, I entered the first 3 in chronological order in the form, printed out rest of the travel in similar format from Excel sheet , and attached it to the Form 80.

Trust me once you create this list, you will feel really good to see all that travel history


----------



## gabhru

maq_qatar said:


> Medical is still requested as my medical is referred. You can see my time line.


Hi Maq , can you please tell me , how do we know if our medical is referred ?


----------



## rockyrambo

The skillselect website says this:

SkillSelect system outage on Sunday 8 June 2014

Due to system updates, SkillSelect will be unavailable from 6am to 9am AEST (GMT + 10) on Sunday 8 June 2014.

You will not be able to login into your EOI at this time.

It seems that they're going to introduce changes on 8th June. I am yet to apply with my last date being 11th July, so I was thinking to apply by mid of June to cause some delay purposefully such that I am able to front load every possible document. I have India travel plans and will be able to manage all the documents by 7th July. Hence, if I apply on 7th June:
1. Would I be assigned a CO in 2-3 weeks? I know this is pretty random..some are getting in days and some have waited for months, but still..
2. I have already generated HAPid's and my medicals are due on 7th June. Can I apply just after the medicals are done?

P.S. I am afraid that the changes might still affect me despite receiving the invitation. What's the general norm here?


----------



## Eswar_Rao

*My Story*

Hi Guys,

I just want to share my story in brief.

applied for 485 visa on 4 th oct-2013,( its was put on hold in jan 2014 due to medicals are deffered).

With *189*

Got invite- 15-jan-2014

co- 6-feb-2014 (co:LG, team 8 Ade)

(case was put on hold again due to medicals are not finalized).

i got reffered to respiratory clinic at melbourne, wherethey have done

loads of blood test, skin test, Biopsy etc. for possible TB-- But to my luck they 
could not find any trace of Tb and been diagnosed as Sarcoidoisis which does not require any treatment, panel doctor sent the letter to medibank on may 7th with final result but medibank lost the report and asked me to get final result again, which eventually i posted again and my medicals have been finalized on may 26th,
sent email to CO of 189 on may 27th through agent and waiting for her reply.opcorn: 
Dont know how long it takes... :frusty:
Hopefully every one will get their golden Grant email soon.

Regards,
Eswar


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> The skillselect website says this:
> 
> SkillSelect system outage on Sunday 8 June 2014
> 
> Due to system updates, SkillSelect will be unavailable from 6am to 9am AEST (GMT + 10) on Sunday 8 June 2014.
> 
> You will not be able to login into your EOI at this time.
> 
> It seems that they're going to introduce changes on 8th June. I am yet to apply with my last date being 11th July, so I was thinking to apply by mid of June to cause some delay purposefully such that I am able to front load every possible document. I have India travel plans and will be able to manage all the documents by 7th July. Hence, if I apply on 7th June:
> 1. Would I be assigned a CO in 2-3 weeks? I know this is pretty random..some are getting in days and some have waited for months, but still..
> 2. I have already generated HAPid's and my medicals are due on 7th June. Can I apply just after the medicals are done?
> 
> P.S. I am afraid that the changes might still affect me despite receiving the invitation. What's the general norm here?


Morning Rocky bro

System outage is a fortnightly occurence on DIBP website. How come you have not observed it ever before?

Chill, it has nothing to do with your EOI or eVisa.


----------



## ALIPA

Eswar_Rao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just want to share my story in brief.
> 
> applied for 485 visa on 4 th oct-2013,( its was put on hold in jan 2014 due to medicals are deffered).
> 
> With 189
> 
> Got invite- 15-jan-2014
> 
> co- 6-feb-2014 (co:LG, team 8 Ade)
> 
> (case was put on hold again due to medicals are not finalized).
> 
> i got reffered to respiratory clinic at melbourne, wherethey have done
> 
> loads of blood test, skin test, Biopsy etc. for possible TB-- But to my luck they
> could not find any trace of Tb and been diagnosed as Sarcoidoisis which does not require any treatment, panel doctor sent the letter to medibank on may 7th with final result but medibank lost the report and asked me to get final result again, which eventually i posted again and my medicals have been finalized on may 26th,
> sent email to CO of 189 on may 27th through agent and waiting for her reply.opcorn:
> Dont know how long it takes... :frusty:
> Hopefully every one will get their golden Grant email soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Eswar


Long story...Wish you all the best for grant. Its the same CO for me as well..please let me knownof she replies..


----------



## karnavidyut

Achilles_as said:


> I agree with Rowell, my wife too has travelled a lot and i had to utilize the last page in her form for the same. The more accurate you can put down the better.


Yes I second that, I did the same thing i.e. included all details of all my leisure trips
And I had to attach three additional pages at the end of my Form 80 to accomodate all these details neatly. 
If you do not declare something on the form and you tell them later when there is a question asked about something it might seem like you are trying to hide something. 
And god forbid if that leads to your application being referred for external checks, then it may take upto a year for your final outcome.


----------



## VidyaS

Dear Friends,

A question to our friends who already got grants.
My husband is primary applicant and I have my name added to his passport. But my passport does not have his name as I have not renewed it after marriage. But we have uploaded our marriage certificate as proof of our relationship. Will the name endorsement in my passport be a problem ? Does anyone got grant for family with this condition ?

Regards,


----------



## anish13

Guys.. VoooHhOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..


Got the golden mail.. flat 17 odd days.. awesommeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. having a blissful kinda feeling... eace: eace: eace:


----------



## visitkangaroos

ALIPA said:


> Long story...Wish you all the best for grant. Its the same CO for me as well..please let me knownof she replies..


My case is assigned to her as well. She is making us wait a lot. Hopefully she gives the grant to all of us soon.

Lets keep each other posted of any communication we get from her.


----------



## Bluegum2012

anish13 said:


> Guys.. VoooHhOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
> 
> 
> Got the golden mail.. flat 17 odd days.. awesommeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. having a blissful kinda feeling... eace: eace: eace:


Congratulations anish13.

Wishing you Good life in OZ.

Cheers.


----------



## Achilles_as

anish13 said:


> Guys.. VoooHhOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.. Got the golden mail.. flat 17 odd days.. awesommeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. having a blissful kinda feeling... eace: eace: eace:



Many many congrats buddy wish you a blissful life ahead. Looks like you calling her did the trick ;p Anywys nothin matters dude!!! All the very Best!!!


----------



## karnavidyut

anish13 said:


> Guys.. VoooHhOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
> 
> 
> Got the golden mail.. flat 17 odd days.. awesommeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. having a blissful kinda feeling... eace: eace: eace:


Thats awesome man!! Congrats and best of luck for the next stage


----------



## Usha Abhilash

anish13 said:


> Guys.. VoooHhOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
> 
> 
> Got the golden mail.. flat 17 odd days.. awesommeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. having a blissful kinda feeling... eace: eace: eace:


Congrats Anish


----------



## jestin684

anish13 said:


> Guys.. VoooHhOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
> 
> Got the golden mail.. flat 17 odd days.. awesommeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. having a blissful kinda feeling... eace: eace: eace:


Congrats mate.....


----------



## DSS

anish13 said:


> Guys.. VoooHhOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
> 
> 
> Got the golden mail.. flat 17 odd days.. awesommeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. having a blissful kinda feeling... eace: eace: eace:


Hey congrats man! Did u get the grant frm AM itself? I'm yet to hear from Brisbane team.


----------



## superm

Eswar_Rao said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just want to share my story in brief.
> 
> applied for 485 visa on 4 th oct-2013,( its was put on hold in jan 2014 due to medicals are deffered).
> 
> With *189*
> 
> Got invite- 15-jan-2014
> 
> co- 6-feb-2014 (co:LG, team 8 Ade)
> 
> (case was put on hold again due to medicals are not finalized).
> 
> i got reffered to respiratory clinic at melbourne, wherethey have done
> 
> loads of blood test, skin test, Biopsy etc. for possible TB-- But to my luck they
> could not find any trace of Tb and been diagnosed as Sarcoidoisis which does not require any treatment, panel doctor sent the letter to medibank on may 7th with final result but medibank lost the report and asked me to get final result again, which eventually i posted again and my medicals have been finalized on may 26th,
> sent email to CO of 189 on may 27th through agent and waiting for her reply.opcorn:
> Dont know how long it takes... :frusty:
> Hopefully every one will get their golden Grant email soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Eswar


long story - good luck mate!


----------



## maq_qatar

anish13 said:


> Guys.. VoooHhOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
> 
> Got the golden mail.. flat 17 odd days.. awesommeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. having a blissful kinda feeling... eace: eace: eace:


Congratulation ashish, party time buddy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mainak

anish13 said:


> Guys.. VoooHhOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
> 
> 
> Got the golden mail.. flat 17 odd days.. awesommeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. having a blissful kinda feeling... eace: eace: eace:


Another guy granted same on my application date..... Is my CO sleeping ?? :horn:


whatever, *CONGRATS* Anish


----------



## mainak

VidyaS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> A question to our friends who already got grants.
> My husband is primary applicant and I have my name added to his passport. But my passport does not have his name as I have not renewed it after marriage. But we have uploaded our marriage certificate as proof of our relationship. Will the name endorsement in my passport be a problem ? Does anyone got grant for family with this condition ?
> 
> Regards,


This should not be a case of worry. Only remote case could have been the PCC. As you have already procured that, don't bother


----------



## techie_blr

jaideepf1407 said:


> Use ICICI AUD Travel Card.Its pretty good.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


I used citibank credit card. My card limit was 1.5L, I front loaded card with 2L by paying 2L to my credit cars and then used it online. It worked well for me.

Regards


----------



## huzefa85

ALIPA said:


> :tea: nice to meet you buddy. almost same timeline. my CO is LG.


Well, hoping we all get our grants soon 
Best of luck.


----------



## manmvk

gagan_anand said:


> By the grace of Almighty.....I got my Golden email today.....
> It is such a feeling...........all tears...........no words...........


Congratulation..All the very best to you and your family....


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> Morning Rocky bro
> 
> System outage is a fortnightly occurence on DIBP website. How come you have not observed it ever before?
> 
> Chill, it has nothing to do with your EOI or eVisa.


Thanks bro..so even if they come out with new SOL/CSOL and/or increase the fee or introduce some other changes, am I impervious to them since i already have the invite, provided I apply before 1st July?


----------



## ALIPA

visitkangaroos said:


> My case is assigned to her as well. She is making us wait a lot. Hopefully she gives the grant to all of us soon.
> 
> Lets keep each other posted of any communication we get from her.


Ok sure..


----------



## usman.shahid

please give me Team 2 phone number if anyone have it. thanks


----------



## knightsword

Hi All, 
when I asked about the process of my application in April, I received the following answer: "We are seeking to finalise your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time."

At the end of May, I asked again and the answer is " We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against the legal requirements set out in Australia’s immigration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies - and this can take a considerable length of time (at least 12 months in most cases)..........When they advise us that the process has been completed we will contact you for any outstanding documents. 

Does this mean that the application is under external security check? I am from Vietnam.


----------



## ALIPA

knightsword said:


> Hi All,
> when I asked about the process of my application in April, I received the following answer: "We are seeking to finalise your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation. This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security or other checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time."
> 
> At the end of May, I asked again and the answer is " We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against the legal requirements set out in Australia’s immigration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies - and this can take a considerable length of time (at least 12 months in most cases)..........When they advise us that the process has been completed we will contact you for any outstanding documents.
> 
> Does this mean that the application is under external security check? I am from Vietnam.


It seems like a auto reply


----------



## Eswar_Rao

ALIPA said:


> Long story...Wish you all the best for grant. Its the same CO for me as well..please let me knownof she replies..



Thank you, I wish you the same. 

I will let you guys know as soon as i get any update?


-Eswar


----------



## MaxTheWolf

anish13 said:


> Guys.. VoooHhOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
> 
> 
> Got the golden mail.. flat 17 odd days.. awesommeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. having a blissful kinda feeling... eace: eace: eace:


Congrats buddy!


----------



## chiku2006

anish13 said:


> Guys.. VoooHhOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
> 
> Got the golden mail.. flat 17 odd days.. awesommeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. having a blissful kinda feeling... eace: eace: eace:


WTF only 17 days... I am feeling jealous. .. look at us 190 applicants. ..

God have mercy!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks bro..so even if they come out with new SOL/CSOL and/or increase the fee or introduce some other changes, am I impervious to them since i already have the invite, provided I apply before 1st July?


yep


----------



## MilanPS

RaniMatta said:


> I hope someone will answer this silly question
> 
> someone posted few days ago that he was feed-up of filling the Form 80 as his hand writing is bad and he had to do it many times.
> 
> i thought hmm why don't he just fill it on PDF and print it (i downloaded an editable file).
> 
> but now it came to my mind  , can we do that, or it has to be hand written :rip:


Few pointers per my individual experience:

- International debit cards issued from India don't usually work for online DIBP visa application fee payment, irrespective of your card status or transaction limit
- If at all it works, then Indian banks dictate that your savings account should have at least double the amount of what you want to pay as visa fees and then only will they increase the daily transaction limit on your international debit card, which is usually INR 50K/day for cash transaction & INR 1L/day for online transactions
- This change in daily transaction limit on your intl debit card is applicable for only 24-48 hrs at max, so if that works with DIBP site, you should do it pretty quick
- Usually, international credit cards approved by VISA or Mastercard would work, daily credit limit is the key factor, it'll work only if the credit limit is above the visa fee
- You can use anyone's international credit card to make the transaction, it doesn't necessarily have to be in your name


----------



## smady41

anish13 said:


> Guys.. VoooHhOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
> 
> 
> Got the golden mail.. flat 17 odd days.. awesommeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. having a blissful kinda feeling... eace: eace: eace:


Congrats dude. Enjoy. 

You applied visa online on 18th. I did on 29th. Is there a pattern here (based on grants so far this month) that 189s are getting a response - either CO contact/Grant - in few weeks time?

Should I hope I might hear from my CO this month itself?


----------



## MilanPS

chiku2006 said:


> WTF only 17 days... I am feeling jealous. .. look at us 190 applicants. ..
> 
> God have mercy!!


Looks like 190 folks are descendants of a lesser god ...

He seems to be keeping mum !!!:tape2:


----------



## GrepCode

Couple of questions regarding upload of India and USA PCC.

1. When you get Indian PCC your passport is also stamped with PCC stamp. While uploading do you upload both certificate and a scan of the passport page stamped with PCC or just PCC certificate is sufficient ?

2. I got my USA PCC from FBI as well, but when I try to scan it, it starts showing void in the background watermarks. Has someone uploaded the FBI PCC after scanning it ?


----------



## kavith

Hi Guys,

It seems that 261313 ( Software Engineer category is taking a long time. Please list down your name, Invite Date and Lodged date. Lets form a group so that we can have some idea on the Invite

Kavith ---- 14th April ---- 15th April ------- 261313

Please update the list to track


----------



## kavith

smady41 said:


> Congrats dude. Enjoy.
> 
> You applied visa online on 18th. I did on 29th. Is there a pattern here (based on grants so far this month) that 189s are getting a response - either CO contact/Grant - in few weeks time?
> 
> Should I hope I might hear from my CO this month itself?


It depends on Category. I applied on 15th april but still waiting. I cam to know that CO has been allocated on 15th May when i called them and asked me to wait for 10 weeks.


----------



## kavith

Ishi said:


> Thx Achilles .... I wonder if anybody would have the contact number for DIBP or even an email addy .. ?



1300364613 is the number
You have to wait for max 1 hour to get connection


----------



## Achilles_as

GrepCode said:


> Couple of questions regarding upload of India and USA PCC. 1. When you get Indian PCC your passport is also stamped with PCC stamp. While uploading do you upload both certificate and a scan of the passport page stamped with PCC or just PCC certificate is sufficient ? 2. I got my USA PCC from FBI as well, but when I try to scan it, it starts showing void in the background watermarks. Has someone uploaded the FBI PCC after scanning it ?


1) uploading just Indian PCC is enough.
2) what void you talking about, I got no such thing. My FBI scanned just fine. Sounds like a silly suggestion but try using a diff scanner.


----------



## smady41

RaniMatta said:


> I hope someone will answer this silly question
> 
> someone posted few days ago that he was feed-up of filling the Form 80 as his hand writing is bad and he had to do it many times.
> 
> i thought hmm why don't he just fill it on PDF and print it (i downloaded an editable file).
> 
> but now it came to my mind  , can we do that, or it has to be hand written :rip:


It was me who was growling.  What I should have done is what you thought. 

Anyways, I just re-uploaded the part D-E and F by editing the file and then printed it, counter signed and re-uploaded those pages.


----------



## smady41

kavith said:


> It depends on Category. I applied on 15th april but still waiting. I cam to know that CO has been allocated on 15th May when i called them and asked me to wait for 10 weeks.


wow. Thats too much!


----------



## smady41

kavith said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It seems that 261313 ( Software Engineer category is taking a long time. Please list down your name, Invite Date and Lodged date. Lets form a group so that we can have some idea on the Invite
> Please update the list to track


Added mine. 

Kavith ---- 14th April ---- 15th April ------- 261313
smady41----26th May----29th May---------261313


----------



## smady41

kavith said:


> It depends on Category. I applied on 15th april but still waiting. I cam to know that CO has been allocated on 15th May when i called them and asked me to wait for 10 weeks.


Just being curious. Did they tell you to wait for 10 more weeks from 15th May or wait till 10th week since applying? Both can be very different!

Did you try calling them?


----------



## DSS

My case is finalised. Visa has been granted after all the hardships and wait.


----------



## prseeker

DSS said:


> My case is finalised. Visa has been granted after all the hardships and wait.


Congratulation Bro , You applied under 190 or 189 ? 
I am also in Dubai along with couple of friends from this forum , please don't shy away in telling us the place we should reach for the party


----------



## prseeker

anish13 said:


> Guys.. VoooHhOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
> 
> 
> Got the golden mail.. flat 17 odd days.. awesommeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. having a blissful kinda feeling... eace: eace: eace:


Anish bro CONGRATULATIONS . Have fun keep the beer flowing , if you don't drink then direct the flow towards mere mortals like us


----------



## chiku2006

DSS said:


> My case is finalised. Visa has been granted after all the hardships and wait.


All the best mate !! Have a wonderful life !!


----------



## DSS

prseeker said:


> Congratulation Bro , You applied under 190 or 189 ?
> I am also in Dubai along with couple of friends from this forum , please don't shy away in telling us the place we should reach for the party


Sure prseeker. I shall. I applied for 189. It's been 1 year 3 months since I had filed my application. And finally I'm reaching one of my fav destinations.


----------



## DSS

chiku2006 said:


> All the best mate !! Have a wonderful life !!


Thanks chiku


----------



## huzefa85

DSS said:


> My case is finalised. Visa has been granted after all the hardships and wait.


Congrats mate 
1 year 3 months, thats a pretty long time. They did tell u why did it take so long ?


----------



## Achilles_as

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks bro..so even if they come out with new SOL/CSOL and/or increase the fee or introduce some other changes, am I impervious to them since i already have the invite, provided I apply before 1st July?


Yes


----------



## Achilles_as

DSS said:


> Hey congrats man! Did u get the grant frm AM itself? I'm yet to hear from Brisbane team.


Hey DSS,

Didn't you already get the grAnt? I mean your signature says so? Why are you waiting for the Brisbane team now?


----------



## Achilles_as

:nod:


DSS said:


> My case is finalised. Visa has been granted after all the hardships and wait.


Ok now I see you gt your visa soon after. Congrats buddy!!! All the very best if the endeavours ahead.


----------



## zoyakhan

smady41 said:


> Added mine.
> 
> Kavith ---- 14th April ---- 15th April ------- 261313
> smady41----26th May----29th May---------261313


Yes, it seems 261313 grants are nowhere and CO as well. 
Adding mine:

Name--------Invite---------Applied---------- 
Kavith ---- 14th April ---- 15th April ------- 261313
zoyakhan----10th Mar----24th April---------261313
smady41----26th May----29th May---------261313


----------



## JeDiKnight

is it okay to reissue my passport after receiving an invitation as the passport number will then be different in EOI and Visa Application? I need to get my wife's name added on the passport.


----------



## Guest

prseeker said:


> Guys ,
> 
> I was venting out my frustration , have u ever heard of a team called "Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers"
> 
> No CO nothing , will call these guys tomorrow


Any update? Did u call them.


----------



## DSS

huzefa85 said:


> Congrats mate
> 1 year 3 months, thats a pretty long time. They did tell u why did it take so long ?


COs changed. Team reshuffling. Clarification and explanation because my ex employer did not provide correct informations.


----------



## DSS

Achilles_as said:


> :nod:
> 
> Ok now I see you gt your visa soon after. Congrats buddy!!! All the very best if the endeavours ahead.


Thanks Achilles. Gud luck


----------



## huzefa85

zoyakhan said:


> Yes, it seems 261313 grants are nowhere and CO as well.
> Adding mine:


Added my name too

Name --------Invite---------Applied---------- 
Kavith ---- 14th April ---- 15th April ------- 261313
huzefa85 -- 24th Mar ----- 15th April ------- 261312
zoyakhan----10th Mar----24th April---------261313
smady41----26th May----29th May---------261313


----------



## Achilles_as

JeDiKnight said:


> is it okay to reissue my passport after receiving an invitation as the passport number will then be different in EOI and Visa Application? I need to get my wife's name added on the passport.


I think you can get your passport renewed. There should be a way to get it updated. In the skillet on the right side if the page I recall seeing an option of updating passport information.


----------



## JeDiKnight

Achilles_as said:


> I think you can get your passport renewed. There should be a way to get it updated. In the skillet on the right side if the page I recall seeing an option of updating passport information.


there is a form for updating passport information after you lodge a visa. If i lodge my visa with the new passport instead and upload a scan copy of old passport too, shudn't it be okay for verification?


----------



## smady41

huzefa85 said:


> Added my name too
> 
> Name --------Invite---------Applied----------
> Kavith ---- 14th April ---- 15th April ------- 261313
> huzefa85 -- 24th Mar ----- 15th April ------- 261312
> zoyakhan----10th Mar----24th April---------261313
> smady41----26th May----29th May---------261313


One of the reasons for the delay could be that 2613 category is one of the biggest. 4500+ invites this year already.

Anyone here who got grant recently from 2613 category? Just to know the current queue length for CO??! 

Kavith, Huzefa85, you guys should call these guys if no CO after June 15th - 8 weeks of waiting. 

This is like younger brother pushing elder ones to get married (Indian context).


----------



## huzefa85

smady41 said:


> One of the reasons for the delay could be that 2613 category is one of the biggest. 4500+ invites this year already.
> 
> Anyone here who got grant recently from 2613 category? Just to know the current queue length for CO??!


Not sure, But I don't think the category has anything to do with visa processing times. It's only invite, which depends on the category.
For e.g. our good friend Anish got a grant today (in 20 days of application) and he is also in 2613 category.
I think it depends on the team and CO which you get allocated to (and luck maybe )



> Kavith, Huzefa85, you guys should call these guys if no CO after June 15th - 8 weeks of waiting.


Our CO is already allocated. We are waiting for grant (or further communication from CO, asking for any more docs if required)



> This is like younger brother pushing elder ones to get married (Indian context).


LOL


----------



## pricks

DSS said:


> Sure prseeker. I shall. I applied for 189. It's been 1 year 3 months since I had filed my application. And finally I'm reaching one of my fav destinations.


Congrats bro, I am also in Dubai and want to attend the part   
I am wondering Why it took you that long!!! did your application went under external checks?


----------



## smady41

huzefa85 said:


> Not sure, But I don't think the category has anything to do with visa processing times. It's only invite, which depends on the category.
> For e.g. our good friend Anish got a grant today (in 20 days of application) and he is also in 2613 category.
> I think it depends on the team and CO which you get allocated to (and luck maybe )
> 
> 
> Our CO is already allocated. We are waiting for grant (or further communication from CO, asking for any more docs if required)
> 
> 
> LOL


Good to know brother. 

Good to know that you guys have CO allocated. If both of you have CO from same team and Anish had it from another team, then you know that that team deserves a phone call. 

Good luck. Let us keep this 2613 boat updated.


----------



## prseeker

cb2406 said:


> Any update? Did u call them.


No I didn't . I don't have patience for to be on hold for an hour . 
I have decided , I will dedicate my life in writing congratulatory messages here


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> no i didn't . I don't have patience for to be on hold for an hour .
> I have decided , i will dedicate my life in writing congratulatory messages here :d


lol


----------



## prseeker

pricks said:


> Congrats bro, I am also in Dubai and want to attend the part
> I am wondering Why it took you that long!!! did your application went under external checks?


Umm honestly I don't know , I am OK with the wait given I will be granted the visa and my neighborhood Afghani guy continue to keep the chicken wing juicy


----------



## gsingh

When i submitted my application to ACS they didn't ask for transcripts and my assessment was done without any transcript because all of my certificates/degrees/marksheets are in english.
Its a tedious task to get transcripts from all boards and universities. It was really difficult to get transcripts of 10th and 12th from my board. Moreover they ask for request letter of organization that require transcipts. Now I'll submit my application without rest of transcripts. Will arrange if they ask for.


----------



## mns

Please any one clarify my small dout

CO assigned 14th May. Asked only medicals -from Brisbane team33

Submitted medicals 22nd May 

How much time they take to grant?
After asking only medicals did they ask any further docs?
After asking medicals did they go for security checks? If yes means will they intimate us while going for security checks.

These are the questions rounding around my mind

Please some seniors asnswer please.


----------



## febin72

Hi All,

A newbie here

Applied PR 189 for my self and spouse,my self being the Primary applicant.

I was assigned Brisbane team 34 as CO.
My wife doesn't hold any passport and she is planning to apply through thatkal channel only by June 13th.

I just wanted to check, will the CO wait for her Passport/PCC as well? Or they can issue grant to me as i have finished all my formalities? and issue her grant as and when she is done with her formalities?

Any one faced similar situation?

Thanks


----------



## chiku2006

febin72 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A newbie here
> 
> Applied PR 189 for my self and spouse,my self being the Primary applicant.
> 
> I was assigned Brisbane team 34 as CO.
> My wife doesn't hold any passport and she is planning to apply through thatkal channel only by June 13th.
> 
> I just wanted to check, will the CO wait for her Passport/PCC as well? Or they can issue grant to me as i have finished all my formalities? and issue her grant as and when she is done with her formalities?
> 
> Any one faced similar situation?
> 
> Thanks


I dont think that would be possible. Entire case has a unique id number and its decision is taken at once and not in parts..


----------



## febin72

Thanks for that quick reply.. but feeling sad at the same time


----------



## chiku2006

febin72 said:


> Thanks for that quick reply.. but feeling sad at the same time


Its part of life buddy, take it in your stride..

I would recommend to get your wife's passport asap and provide details before july.. 189 is rocking right now as 190 has slowed down due ro numerous reasons... once we will hit july, it willl be different ball game !


----------



## mainak

febin72 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A newbie here
> 
> Applied PR 189 for my self and spouse,my self being the Primary applicant.
> 
> I was assigned Brisbane team 34 as CO.
> My wife doesn't hold any passport and she is planning to apply through thatkal channel only by June 13th.
> 
> I just wanted to check, will the CO wait for her Passport/PCC as well? Or they can issue grant to me as i have finished all my formalities? and issue her grant as and when she is done with her formalities?
> 
> Any one faced similar situation?
> 
> Thanks


I think it is just impossible - as Visa is NOT possible without Passport.

If you are thinking that let them grant myself only... then you need to understand a bit more DIBP policy.... getting the reasons behind why PCC & Med required for even non migrating members also will give you the hint

The policy is - Grant for All But Reject for any

If anyone among the whole applicant list does not satisfy the criteria - DIBP will reject the application for all

Hope this clarifies a bit..

What you can do and DIBP supports - is putting application on hold until you get your wife's passport - DIBP, in history, have allowed lengthy time extensions for various reasons and they understand process complexities for getting official document done


----------



## Happybets

DSS said:


> Sure prseeker. I shall. I applied for 189. It's been 1 year 3 months since I had filed my application. And finally I'm reaching one of my fav destinations.


That's a very long long wait. . Hearty congrats to you and all the best in your fav destination.


----------



## bond_bhai

I might be repeating the often asked question, but i am still confused! 

How do we check the status of our Meds after completing the tests? Is it the "disappearance" of "Organize Medicals" link? or the status changes to completed in the immiaccount? or is there any other way of checking - like checking in emedicals website? 

Any help guys?


----------



## techie_blr

huzefa85 said:


> Added my name too
> 
> Name --------Invite---------Applied----------
> Kavith ---- 14th April ---- 15th April ------- 261313
> huzefa85 -- 24th Mar ----- 15th April ------- 261312
> zoyakhan----10th Mar----24th April---------261313
> smady41----26th May----29th May---------261313


Adding mine
Name --------Invite---------Applied----------
Kavith ---- 14th April ---- 15th April ------- 261313
huzefa85 -- 24th Mar ----- 15th April ------- 261312
zoyakhan----10th Mar----24th April---------261313
smady41----26th May----29th May---------261313
Techie_blr----26th May ---- 29th May------ 261313


----------



## mainak

bond_bhai said:


> I might be repeating the often asked question, but i am still confused!
> 
> How do we check the status of our Meds after completing the tests? Is it the "disappearance" of "Organize Medicals" link? or the status changes to completed in the immiaccount? or is there any other way of checking - like checking in emedicals website?
> 
> Any help guys?


Case 1 : If the link is there, then click on that - that will take you to eMedical UI - there at the bottom you will be able to see status for each medical test -> This gives you idea during IN PROGRESS

Case 2: Link disappears - this means hospital has finished uploading all documents and DIBP system has received them and linked to your IMMI account by HAP ID -> This gives you idea for MEDICAL PART CLOSED


----------



## techie_blr

Dear friends,

In my Visa application I input only the last entry and exit information of country I stayed in i.e. for 2 years. I travelled the same country multiple time for more than 1 years with gaps. Did I need to mention all entry and exit information, even though it is in the same country??

What do you guys suggest? shall I upload form1023 with updated information of my past travel to the same country?

Regards


----------



## mainak

techie_blr said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> In my Visa application I input only the last entry and exit information of country I stayed in i.e. for 2 years. I travelled the same country multiple time for more than 1 years with gaps. Did I need to mention all entry and exit information, even though it is in the same country??
> 
> What do you guys suggest? shall I upload form1023 with updated information of my past travel to the same country?
> 
> Regards


You MUST declare all foreign travels - that tells you that YES all entry exit have to be written... if not done - you have guessed correctly - do by Form 1023


----------



## Santhosh.15

DSS said:


> My case is finalised. Visa has been granted after all the hardships and wait.


Congrats brother. Your wait has paid off.

Cheers


----------



## maq_qatar

DSS said:


> My case is finalised. Visa has been granted after all the hardships and wait.


Congr8s mate and wish you all the best for your future life..

Hope your status become 'Received' now , Just joking

Party time :lalala:


----------



## techie_blr

mainak said:


> You MUST declare all foreign travels - that tells you that YES all entry exit have to be written... if not done - you have guessed correctly - do by Form 1023


Thanks Mainak.. In visa application form, it is mentioned address of last residence.. that is what made me write information about last stay only.

Anyway.. I really dont remember the address of my previous stays.. the apatment kept on changing.. I am not sure how will I get those information


----------



## Arunvas

huzefa85 said:


> Not sure, But I don't think the category has anything to do with visa processing times. It's only invite, which depends on the category.
> For e.g. our good friend Anish got a grant today (in 20 days of application) and he is also in 2613 category.
> I think it depends on the team and CO which you get allocated to (and luck maybe )
> 
> 
> Our CO is already allocated. We are waiting for grant (or further communication from CO, asking for any more docs if required)
> 
> 
> LOL


Yes it seems it is not just with eh ANZO code, the processing time may depend on various factors like: Number of documents provided for all claimed/unclaimed points, Quality of those documents (Authenticity and readability), the dates you submitted PCC/Medicals, No issues in PCC/Medicals, activeness CO and finally the Team.

Personally I feel, the more transparent your documents are, the soon you get your visa granted irrespective of CO/Team


----------



## RaniMatta

DSS said:


> COs changed. Team reshuffling. Clarification and explanation because my ex employer did not provide correct informations.


Do they contact the employers to verify the experience letters ?


----------



## anish13

Bluegum2012 said:


> Congratulations anish13.
> 
> Wishing you Good life in OZ.
> 
> Cheers.


thanks a lot..


----------



## anish13

Achilles_as said:


> Many many congrats buddy wish you a blissful life ahead. Looks like you calling her did the trick ;p Anywys nothin matters dude!!! All the very Best!!!



thanks a lot dude.. i was surprised because at around 4 40 am i called to inform them about my incorrect email address and at around 4 52 am i got the grant mail.. awesome that was.. thanks to you all who told me to do so


----------



## anish13

karnavidyut said:


> Thats awesome man!! Congrats and best of luck for the next stage


thanks a lot..


----------



## anish13

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats Anish


thanks a lot..


----------



## anish13

jestin684 said:


> Congrats mate.....


thanks a lot


----------



## anish13

DSS said:


> Hey congrats man! Did u get the grant frm AM itself? I'm yet to hear from Brisbane team.


No dude.. i got the grant from another CO... thanks for the wishes


----------



## anish13

maq_qatar said:


> Congratulation ashish, party time buddy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


thanks a lot dude.. yes sure party time it is


----------



## anish13

mainak said:


> Another guy granted same on my application date..... Is my CO sleeping ?? :horn:
> 
> 
> whatever, *CONGRATS* Anish



hey.. thanks a lot.. i am sure your grant is on its way.. all the best


----------



## anish13

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats buddy!


thanks a lot..


----------



## anish13

smady41 said:


> Congrats dude. Enjoy.
> 
> You applied visa online on 18th. I did on 29th. Is there a pattern here (based on grants so far this month) that 189s are getting a response - either CO contact/Grant - in few weeks time?
> 
> Should I hope I might hear from my CO this month itself?


Thanks a lot.  i am sure you will hear from your CO fast.. all the best


----------



## anish13

kavith said:


> 1300364613 is the number
> You have to wait for max 1 hour to get connection


Actually one thing which you can do is.. call them just when the office opens that is 9 am australia time.. you will get them immediately.. i did the same and i was able to get through immediately


----------



## lovetosmack

mainak said:


> I think it is just impossible - as Visa is NOT possible without Passport.
> 
> If you are thinking that let them grant myself only... then you need to understand a bit more DIBP policy.... getting the reasons behind why PCC & Med required for even non migrating members also will give you the hint
> 
> The policy is - Grant for All But Reject for any
> 
> If anyone among the whole applicant list does not satisfy the criteria - DIBP will reject the application for all
> 
> Hope this clarifies a bit..
> 
> What you can do and DIBP supports - is putting application on hold until you get your wife's passport - DIBP, in history, have allowed lengthy time extensions for various reasons and they understand process complexities for getting official document done


You could be partially wrong. The 'one fall all fail' is not what you think it is. It only holds true if one of the applicant or dependents of the application fail their Health or Character tests. Not anything else. Shoot any questions if you have.


----------



## anish13

prseeker said:


> Anish bro CONGRATULATIONS . Have fun keep the beer flowing , if you don't drink then direct the flow towards mere mortals like us


hey PRSEEKER.. thanks a lot bro... sure why not.. if you are in bangalore.. let me know i would definitely like to treat you.. the most entertaining guy in this forum should definitely go to you..  all the best dude.. hope to hear the good news from you..


----------



## lovetosmack

febin72 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A newbie here
> 
> Applied PR 189 for my self and spouse,my self being the Primary applicant.
> 
> I was assigned Brisbane team 34 as CO.
> My wife doesn't hold any passport and she is planning to apply through thatkal channel only by June 13th.
> 
> I just wanted to check, will the CO wait for her Passport/PCC as well? Or they can issue grant to me as i have finished all my formalities? and issue her grant as and when she is done with her formalities?
> 
> Any one faced similar situation?
> 
> Thanks


How did you lodge your application for the PR visa without your wife's passport? Did you get recently married? Did you add her to your existing application?


----------



## Arunvas

lovetosmack said:


> You could be partially wrong. The 'one fall all fail' is not what you think it is. It only holds true if one of the applicant or dependents of the application fail their Health or Character tests. Not anything else. Shoot any questions if you have.


Dude, I don't understand here! In what case "One Fails, All Fails" will not work?


----------



## Usmann_

anish13 said:


> thanks a lot dude.. i was surprised because at around 4 40 am i called to inform them about my incorrect email address and at around 4 52 am i got the grant mail.. awesome that was.. thanks to you all who told me to do so


Congrats yooo!!!


----------



## kavith

smady41 said:


> One of the reasons for the delay could be that 2613 category is one of the biggest. 4500+ invites this year already.
> 
> Anyone here who got grant recently from 2613 category? Just to know the current queue length for CO??!
> 
> Kavith, Huzefa85, you guys should call these guys if no CO after June 15th - 8 weeks of waiting.
> 
> This is like younger brother pushing elder ones to get married (Indian context).


Hi smady,

I got my CO allocated on May 15th. I came to know by calling them . The 10 week waiting time they mentioned is from the date of visa lodged.

good joke buddy lol


----------



## kavith

smady41 said:


> One of the reasons for the delay could be that 2613 category is one of the biggest. 4500+ invites this year already.
> 
> Anyone here who got grant recently from 2613 category? Just to know the current queue length for CO??!
> 
> Kavith, Huzefa85, you guys should call these guys if no CO after June 15th - 8 weeks of waiting.
> 
> This is like younger brother pushing elder ones to get married (Indian context).


I think the pattern is 261313 is considered differently than 261311 and 261312.
Because anish has got invite after me but he got his grant. so many people are in the queue for 261313


----------



## Achilles_as

anish13 said:


> thanks a lot dude.. i was surprised because at around 4 40 am i called to inform them about my incorrect email address and at around 4 52 am i got the grant mail.. awesome that was.. thanks to you all who told me to do so


Thats what we all are here for.. to help each other out. 
BTW, if you didnt get your grant from AM who did you get it from (initials), was it the same team?


----------



## Arunvas

Achilles_as said:


> 1) uploading just Indian PCC is enough.
> 2) what void you talking about, I got no such thing. My FBI scanned just fine. Sounds like a silly suggestion but try using a diff scanner.


Achilles and GrepCode, Yes when you scan FBI Clearance, it displays VOID at the background (very light though). Same is the case when you take copy of the original. It happens because when you look closely at the original, it has VOID at the background (even more lighter than the copy though)

We can't help it and I submitted as it is!


----------



## Achilles_as

Arunvas said:


> Achilles and GrepCode, Yes when you scan FBI Clearance, it displays VOID at the background (very light though). Same is the case when you take copy of the original. It happens because when you look closely the original, it has VOID at the background (even more lighter than the copy though)
> 
> We can't help it and I submitted as it is!


I am sorry, i didn't go back and check mine. I see it in mine too. 
You shouldn't worry about that.. as long as its signed and sealed and says you committed no crime  you are good.


----------



## Arunvas

Achilles_as said:


> I am sorry, i didn't go back and check mine. I see it in mine too.
> You shouldn't worry about that.. as long as its signed and sealed and says you committed no crime  you are good.


Yes VOID would appear in everyone's FBI clearance. Nothing to worry!


----------



## Achilles_as

Arunvas said:


> Yes VOID would appear in everyone's FBI clearance. Nothing to worry!


Which team are you assigned to? Which occupation and which Visa? Sorry didn't see anything in your signature so was curious.


----------



## sudheer51

Hi friends,

Could you please clear me one doubt?

Do we need to show cash (in account / assets) if we are applying for 189 (Nominated VISA)?


----------



## Arunvas

Achilles_as said:


> Which team are you assigned to? Which occupation and which Visa? Sorry didn't see anything in your signature so was curious.


Visa 189, 261313. Yet to hear from CO


----------



## kavith

Arunvas said:


> Visa 189, 261313. Yet to hear from CO


Call DIBP to check ur CO allocation


----------



## mainak

techie_blr said:


> Thanks Mainak.. In visa application form, it is mentioned address of last residence.. that is what made me write information about last stay only.
> 
> Anyway.. I really dont remember the address of my previous stays.. the apatment kept on changing.. I am not sure how will I get those information


Keep at least locality address, declare as close as you remember...


----------



## techie_blr

anish13 said:


> thanks a lot dude.. i was surprised because at around 4 40 am i called to inform them about my incorrect email address and at around 4 52 am i got the grant mail.. awesome that was.. thanks to you all who told me to do so


Congrats.. Anish and all the best for your future endeavour...


----------



## longbacks

Hello All,

Good Day to all of you!

I just have a question reagrding the visa application. I paid for the visa fees but I still need to get my PCC in singapore, as we know we need a letter from the CO to do that. Should i click the submit application on the immi account to have my CO contact me and provide me this letter? Will this be an incomplete submission of document? can i still add up docs once I submitted the application? will the waiting time starts when I paid or when I click the submit application in the immi account. Sorry I am bit confused.

Have a good day!


----------



## mainak

longbacks said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Good Day to all of you!
> 
> I just have a question reagrding the visa application. I paid for the visa fees but I still need to get my PCC in singapore, as we know we need a letter from the CO to do that. Should i click the submit application on the immi account to have my CO contact me and provide me this letter? Will this be an incomplete submission of document? can i still add up docs once I submitted the application? will the waiting time starts when I paid or when I click the submit application in the immi account. Sorry I am bit confused.
> 
> Have a good day!


After paying the fees, you have to submit the application, yes.

Regarding documentation, you can carry 1) invitation pdf came from skillselect mail and 2) visa application fee payment receipt


----------



## rockyrambo

longbacks said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Good Day to all of you!
> 
> I just have a question reagrding the visa application. I paid for the visa fees but I still need to get my PCC in singapore, as we know we need a letter from the CO to do that. Should i click the submit application on the immi account to have my CO contact me and provide me this letter? Will this be an incomplete submission of document? can i still add up docs once I submitted the application? will the waiting time starts when I paid or when I click the submit application in the immi account. Sorry I am bit confused.
> 
> Have a good day!


Hey buddy, 
i am in Singapore , please pm me and we can discuss this. I called the vfs office sometime ago. You're talking about India PCC right?


----------



## GrepCode

Achilles_as said:


> 1) uploading just Indian PCC is enough.
> 2) what void you talking about, I got no such thing. My FBI scanned just fine. Sounds like a silly suggestion but try using a diff scanner.



Thanks for your reply for the first question. For the second one, I have already tried three different scanners. VOID gets printed in the background in horizontal and vertical rows and looks like water mark in the background. I even tried to make a photocopy but no luck.


----------



## jestin684

Subclass 190, 18 weeks/4.5 months/126 days completed after visa application & 12 weeks/3 months/84 days after CO allocation. Still waiting......Any grants today....


----------



## GrepCode

Arunvas said:


> Achilles and GrepCode, Yes when you scan FBI Clearance, it displays VOID at the background (very light though). Same is the case when you take copy of the original. It happens because when you look closely at the original, it has VOID at the background (even more lighter than the copy though)
> 
> We can't help it and I submitted as it is!



Thanks for your reply. Now I can upload with confidence.


----------



## smady41

longbacks said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Good Day to all of you!
> 
> I just have a question reagrding the visa application. I paid for the visa fees but I still need to get my PCC in singapore, as we know we need a letter from the CO to do that. Should i click the submit application on the immi account to have my CO contact me and provide me this letter? Will this be an incomplete submission of document? can i still add up docs once I submitted the application? will the waiting time starts when I paid or when I click the submit application in the immi account. Sorry I am bit confused.
> 
> Have a good day!


I had same requirement for my Netherlands PCC. But later I explained to the official that co allocation will take time and he agreed for me to submit the application with a copy of the invitation letter. Might be worth if you can do the same. Can save a few weeks.


----------



## lovetosmack

Arunvas said:


> Dude, I don't understand here! In what case "One Fails, All Fails" will not work?


It doesn't hold true unless any of the applicant or dependents fail their character or medical reasons.


----------



## techie_blr

mainak said:


> Keep at least locality address, declare as close as you remember...


Thanks Mainak, 

I am really confused .... now regarding how to provide additional information in Form-1023. 

Guys please help suggesting something

--> First of all there is very little space in form 1023 to update all the information. 
--> Second this is not an incorrect information I am correcting by this form, I am just adding more information. 
--> I have atleast 8 entry and exits between Year 2004 ~ 2007 to the same country. I am not sure if I shall write all entry exit information or is it fine to write Apr-2003 ~ July-2005 as one entry only. 
--> In my original application form I have written information for my last stay i.e. from May-2007 ~ Apr-2009 even though there are multiple entry and exit, because my VISA and stay as per my deputation letter is for that period. I am really not sure what is correct way to put it. Additionally if I include my wife's information then all together it will be 25+ entries for the same country 

Please give me some suggestions. Specially how do I handle Form 1023 to input all such information. :noidea::noidea:

Regards


----------



## Arunvas

kavith said:


> Call DIBP to check ur CO allocation


Thanks Kavitha, you have got my sister's name and seems to be Namma Chennai mate


----------



## Arunvas

lovetosmack said:


> It doesn't hold true unless any of the applicant or dependents fail their character or medical reasons.


I can understand this, just wondering in what case one of the family member gets visa and others not! I can't figure out a possibility!


----------



## prseeker

Grant it is


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


Congrats mate !!


----------



## zameer.ise

*Renewal of Passport after grant*

I'm awaiting for GRANT (hopefully in this month) and my passport will expire next year. So ...

1. What will be best time to renew passport ? 
2. Will it be any issue if I renew my passport before my first visit as grant will be mapped with old passport number ?
3. Also my current passport contains PCC seal and new passport may not contain this. Will it create any complication in future?

Please share your thoughts


----------



## cancerianlrules

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


You better be serious this time!!! 

Congrats!! Grab a beer for breakfast. The party begins. 

All the best for a smooth transition.


----------



## mainak

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


DIRECT GRANT ?????????????????????? REALLY ???????

PARTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:grouphug:


----------



## mainak

btw, you are not again kidding right?


----------



## Waqarali20005

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


Finally... u got it.......  :lalala:lane:


----------



## anish13

Achilles_as said:


> Thats what we all are here for.. to help each other out.
> BTW, if you didnt get your grant from AM who did you get it from (initials), was it the same team?



This was the same CO whom i spoke to in the morning. Her initials are NT and she is from team 33. On the call she opened up my file and told me that the only documents to be assessed was employee contracts.. so i thought it would take time.. but it was a pleasant surprise when i saw the mail


----------



## samdam

zameer.ise said:


> I'm awaiting for GRANT (hopefully in this month) and my passport will expire next year. So ...
> 
> 1. What will be best time to renew passport ?
> 2. Will it be any issue if I renew my passport before my first visit as grant will be mapped with old passport number ?
> 3. Also my current passport contains PCC seal and new passport may not contain this. Will it create any complication in future?
> 
> Please share your thoughts


I am too in a similar situation sept 2015 my passport will die let me know if you find any suitable info!


----------



## anish13

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


brooo... as i had told you.. i just felt this week was yours.. cool stuff.. very happy for you.. let the beer flow


----------



## jestin684

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


Congrats mate......


----------



## kavith

zameer.ise said:


> I'm awaiting for GRANT (hopefully in this month) and my passport will expire next year. So ...
> 
> 1. What will be best time to renew passport ?
> 2. Will it be any issue if I renew my passport before my first visit as grant will be mapped with old passport number ?
> 3. Also my current passport contains PCC seal and new passport may not contain this. Will it create any complication in future?
> 
> Please share your thoughts


I think once you come to australia and apply for a new passport in aus then the maximum time limit is 1 to 3 months. this is what my friend told me when he went for renewal in aus.


----------



## Happybets

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


Wow.. finally. . Congrats mate... enjoi.


----------



## samy25

Dear all plz tell:
while lodging the visa application online what u wrote for ongoing job in "date to" column?
as it is from 2006 to current.. so what u guys wrote in that as there is no option for current or present


----------



## mns

CO allocated on May 14 th 
Medicals completed on 22 may
There is no response from co shall I mail to them as I completed medicals on so so date
Please tell me


----------



## RaniMatta

smady41 said:


> It was me who was growling.  What I should have done is what you thought.
> 
> Anyways, I just re-uploaded the part D-E and F by editing the file and then printed it, counter signed and re-uploaded those pages.


you got me scared dude, i was going to withdraw my application


----------



## ALIPA

mns said:


> CO allocated on May 14 th
> Medicals completed on 22 may
> There is no response from co shall I mail to them as I completed medicals on so so date
> Please tell me


Most of us in same kind of situation....


----------



## karnavidyut

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


Congrats PRSeeker! 
I was expecting mine this week too, but lets see there is just one more day to go


----------



## samy25

i have Allhumdu liilah lodged the application.. thanks to u all.. now please guide where is the link of uploading documents?


----------



## samy25

guys where to upload documents in immi account


----------



## SS70011005

samy25 said:


> guys where to upload documents in immi account


If you have lodged your application then on your main application page you'll see list of documents and status against each as "Required". This will be followed by a link saying "Attach Document". Click on this and start attaching your documents.

Alternatively, you have a link on the right corner saying attach documents, which lists all the documents that can be attached against each applicant. You can use this too to attach your documents.


----------



## techie_blr

samy25 said:


> guys where to upload documents in immi account


As soon as you finish filling your application, submit your application then you can see link to upload documents.

Double. tripple check your application, each and every spelling etc.. any changes after submission is tidious job.. 

Regards


----------



## samy25

i have submitted the application and also paid the fee but i cant see any option for upload documents or attach documents


----------



## mns

ALIPA said:


> Most of us in same kind of situation....


We can keep one remainder mail 
Will be any issue


----------



## huzefa85

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


GR8 man 
Whole dubai is gonna flow with beer tonite 

That is, If you are not joking this time ..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


Man! Congrats! So which beer are you ordering? 

and you better not be joking this time otherwise we all will really be p***** off!



Cheers mate. Very happy for you.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Just an FYI

Received a call from home. My visa labelled passport has been received at home. Label checked. eace:

So, you get back your passport in 7 days if submitting and receiving at Delhi VFS for visa labelling.

Cheers!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Just an FYI for accountant buddies,

I have received Associate membership of CPA Australia today.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Max


----------



## techie_blr

samy25 said:


> i have submitted the application and also paid the fee but i cant see any option for upload documents or attach documents


Have you received payment confirmation mail?


----------



## smady41

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


Congrats man. Happy for you. 

Time to let go off that grim signature of yours to a better positive one.


----------



## smady41

zameer.ise said:


> I'm awaiting for GRANT (hopefully in this month) and my passport will expire next year. So ...
> 
> 1. What will be best time to renew passport ?
> 
> Best time is to renew it before launching the application in my opinion. I did it this year myself as passport was to expire end of this year. By rule, we can renew passports whose expiry date is less than a year.
> 
> 2. Will it be any issue if I renew my passport before my first visit as grant will be mapped with old passport number ?
> 
> Based on my experience here in KL after my renewal of passport, what they did was to stamp the new employment pass in the new passport after modifying the visa start date on the old passport. (Dated it back to the issue date of my new passport)
> 
> Based on this, my guess is that, once you get your new passport after grant, if you decide to get it stamped in the passport, do it on the new one. That is what I would do.
> 
> Else, carry both passports with you while travelling and once arriving at AUS, ask the officials what to do.
> 
> My best guess and what I would do if I am in this situation. Others here can correct me.
> 
> 3. Also my current passport contains PCC seal and new passport may not contain this. Will it create any complication in future?
> 
> It does not matter on the PCC stamp in old one as it is only used to get the grant.
> I do not know if there are any particular use of it for the next one year!
> 
> Please share your thoughts


My thoughts in-line.


----------



## techie_blr

techie_blr said:


> Thanks Mainak,
> 
> I am really confused .... now regarding how to provide additional information in Form-1023.
> 
> Guys please help suggesting something
> 
> --> First of all there is very little space in form 1023 to update all the information.
> --> Second this is not an incorrect information I am trying to correct by this form, I am just adding more information.
> --> I have atleast 8 entry and exits between Year 2004 ~ 2007 to the same country. I am not sure if I shall write all entry exit information or is it fine to write Apr-2003 ~ July-2005 as one entry only.
> --> In my original application form I have written information for my last stay i.e. from May-2007 ~ Apr-2009 even though there are multiple entry and exit, because my VISA and stay as per my deputation letter is for that period. I am really not sure what is correct way to put it. Additionally if I include my wife's information then all together it will be 25+ entries for the same country
> 
> Please give me some suggestions. Specially how do I handle Form 1023 to input all such information. :noidea::noidea:
> 
> Regards


Guys any suggestion in my case above? This is regarding adding addtional travel information in application form..


----------



## samdam

techie_blr said:


> Guys any suggestion in my case above? This is regarding adding addtional travel information in application form..


Hi I guess form 80 is the form where you can mention all of this!!


----------



## lovetosmack

techie_blr said:


> Guys any suggestion in my case above? This is regarding adding addtional travel information in application form..


You can post the particular questions you have trouble answering. May be then it's easier to help.

And regarding the form not being sufficient, you can always enter as much information as you want in Part-K (if I'm not wrong, the last page) & attach additional copies if needed.


----------



## ALIPA

samy25 said:


> i have submitted the application and also paid the fee but i cant see any option for upload documents or attach documents


Wait 1 or 2 days then it will come up. System takes some time.. elae k. The right side top you can see upload documents link


----------



## Pothik

MaxTheWolf said:


> Just an FYI
> 
> Received a call from home. My visa labelled passport has been received at home. Label checked. eace:
> 
> So, you get back your passport in 7 days if submitting and receiving at Delhi VFS for visa labelling.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi.

Does VISA Labeling is required? AUS provides label free services.

What do you think why should we get the label?


----------



## mainak

getting a label is absolute personal choice. it is not at all 'required' in all theoretical terms. but in practical world, it helps sometime - without which you might require explaining some immigration officer that not having a label is okay


----------



## harneek

*!!!grant!!!*

My HANDS are shivering, my EYES are full of tear but my HEART is jumping.

My Immigration Journey started from 5 years ago and finally ended today.

Dear My all friends, 

I feel immense pleasure to inform you, today I got my 190 Grant.


----------



## samy25

techie_blr said:


> Have you received payment confirmation mail?


not email.. but i got a print from immiaccount portal.


----------



## SS70011005

harneek said:


> My HANDS are shivering, my EYES are full of tear but my HEART is jumping.
> 
> My Immigration Journey started from 5 years ago and finally ended today.
> 
> Dear My all friends,
> 
> I feel immense pleasure to inform you, today I got my 190 Grant.


Congratulations!!!! What a patience you have shown my friend!!! Kudos!!

Can you please add your timelines? Thanks.


----------



## samy25

guys.... do we need to upload only pdf or jpg scans are also acceptable


----------



## Donavan

Silly Question guys/girls

My CO Requested the following;

Bank Statements
Payslips
Tax Documents

I emailed these to her and then uploaded them on immi site but it still indicates required. 

WHY?


----------



## techie_blr

samy25 said:


> not email.. but i got a print from immiaccount portal.


Then you must wait for a mail from IMMI regarding payment confirmation then only upload document link will be enabled.


----------



## ALIPA

harneek said:


> My HANDS are shivering, my EYES are full of tear but my HEART is jumping.
> 
> My Immigration Journey started from 5 years ago and finally ended today.
> 
> Dear My all friends,
> 
> I feel immense pleasure to inform you, today I got my 190 Grant.


Wow.. amazing...


----------



## eyyunni1985

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


Congrats....Like I said - Direct Grant.

Very Happy for you....Party Hard

op2:


----------



## chiku2006

harneek said:


> My HANDS are shivering, my EYES are full of tear but my HEART is jumping.
> 
> My Immigration Journey started from 5 years ago and finally ended today.
> 
> Dear My all friends,
> 
> I feel immense pleasure to inform you, today I got my 190 Grant.


Oh wow my friend, all the best and enjoy your new life...

May I please request you to share your time lines..


----------



## harneek

SS70011005 said:


> Congratulations!!!! What a patience you have shown my friend!!! Kudos!!
> 
> Can you please add your timelines? Thanks.


190 (Biochemist - 234513)

Assessment - Aug 2008 +Ve
Spons SA - Mar 2009
Due to personal reasons CASE WITHDRAWN
After that category closed

------------------------------------------------------

190 (Laboratory Manager)
Assessment Lodge - Jan 2013
Assessment received - Oct 2013 +ve
Category closed

------------------------------------------------------
190 (Biochemist - 234513)

Category open in Nov 13 - Queensland
EOI - 14 Nov 2013
EOI Picked - 15 Nov 2013
Spons - 10 Dec 2013 +ve
Visa Lodge - 5 Feb 2014
CO - 21 Mar 2014
Med & PCC - 9 Apr 2014
Emp verification - Taken details from me for the visit but not visited
Grant - 5 June 2014


----------



## mamunvega

MaxTheWolf said:


> Just an FYI for accountant buddies,
> 
> I have received Associate membership of CPA Australia today.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Max


I would love to hear from you.. i am an ACCA member. Can you please tell me the details...Is this Associate membership means that you don't need to sit for any exam right ! are you a CA or what? what are the procedures to get one.


----------



## SS70011005

@Harneek Just read your posts, man you literally went through hell with your agent... 

All, this is a lesson for everyone why *we should not use an agent*. Harneek took the matters in his control only then things moved... and too at each step!!!

Congrats again my friend!!! May I ask you how come its 5 years wait for you when you started your journey in Jan'13. I believe you've been trying for a long time before you decided to start your journey last year!! 

Pls do share... Thanks and Congrats again!!!


----------



## Sandy J

harneek said:


> My HANDS are shivering, my EYES are full of tear but my HEART is jumping.
> 
> My Immigration Journey started from 5 years ago and finally ended today.
> 
> Dear My all friends,
> 
> I feel immense pleasure to inform you, today I got my 190 Grant.


Very inspiring. Many congrats!!!!!!


----------



## roze

harneek said:


> My HANDS are shivering, my EYES are full of tear but my HEART is jumping.
> 
> My Immigration Journey started from 5 years ago and finally ended today.
> 
> Dear My all friends,
> 
> I feel immense pleasure to inform you, today I got my 190 Grant.


Congratulations


----------



## jaideepf1407

mainak said:


> You MUST declare all foreign travels - that tells you that YES all entry exit have to be written... if not done - you have guessed correctly - do by Form 1023


The Visa form mentions on places one has "lived" at and will not include holidays or visits.
Form 80 is very extensive and all travels for the last 10 yrs to be included Form 80.
That is my interpretation .

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## harneek

SS70011005 said:


> @Harneek Just read your posts, man you literally went through hell with your agent...
> 
> All, this is a lesson for everyone why *we should not use an agent*. Harneek took the matters in his control only then things moved... and too at each step!!!
> 
> Congrats again my friend!!! May I ask you how come its 5 years wait for you when you started your journey in Jan'13. I believe you've been trying for a long time before you decided to start your journey last year!!
> 
> Pls do share... Thanks and Congrats again!!!


I can just simply write, i can express my pain to you, might 2-3 times i vent out about my agent in this forum but that was only 2-3%.

I just simply say, if i could have started my case myself, i could have got grant in between sept 2013 to nov 2013 with a saving of INR 3.45 Lacs

and un-valuable time.

whether today i got the grant but i can't forget my agent.

But happy, GOD has really listen my pray. Thanks to my Almighty


----------



## Sandy J

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


Congo man, Keep entertaining


----------



## smady41

harneek said:


> My HANDS are shivering, my EYES are full of tear but my HEART is jumping.
> 
> My Immigration Journey started from 5 years ago and finally ended today.
> 
> Dear My all friends,
> 
> I feel immense pleasure to inform you, today I got my 190 Grant.


What a persistence!!. Congrats man. Wish you all happiness in AUS.


----------



## smady41

*Birth Certs Question*

Guys,

I have this one remaining doubt about my application. Kindly suggest.

- I have submitted only the passport copies as proof for 'Birth or Age, Evidence of ' for both me and my wife. For my kids I have presented their birth certs.

Is this fine? Or should I upload the birth certs for me and my wife as well? Any one got CO asking for birth certs specifically when submitted the passport copies only?

- I did this because as per the immi website, in case if we do not have the birth certs we can apply passport copies instead.

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## chiku2006

harneek said:


> 190 (Biochemist - 234513)
> 
> Assessment - Aug 2008 +Ve
> Spons SA - Mar 2009
> Due to personal reasons CASE WITHDRAWN
> After that category closed
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 190 (Laboratory Manager)
> Assessment Lodge - Jan 2013
> Assessment received - Oct 2013 +ve
> Category closed
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 190 (Biochemist - 234513)
> 
> Category open in Nov 13 - Queensland
> EOI - 14 Nov 2013
> EOI Picked - 15 Nov 2013
> Spons - 10 Dec 2013 +ve
> Visa Lodge - 5 Feb 2014
> CO - 21 Mar 2014
> Med & PCC - 9 Apr 2014
> Emp verification - Taken details from me for the visit but not visited
> Grant - 5 June 2014


Finally February applications are moving. . Yeah !!!!! Mera Number Kab Aayega ??

Congrats again dude..


----------



## SS70011005

smady41 said:


> *Birth Certs Question*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I have this one remaining doubt about my application. Kindly suggest.
> 
> - I have submitted only the passport copies as proof for 'Birth or Age, Evidence of ' for both me and my wife. For my kids I have presented their birth certs.
> 
> Is this fine? Or should I upload the birth certs for me and my wife as well? Any one got CO asking for birth certs specifically when submitted the passport copies only?
> 
> - I did this because as per the immi website, in case if we do not have the birth certs we can apply passport copies instead.
> 
> Please share your thoughts.


Another proof that you can upload is your high school certificate... My elder brother who's an Aussie now was asked for it. In the description for attachment write "Birth Certificate Equivalent"


----------



## samdam

smady41 said:


> *Birth Certs Question*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I have this one remaining doubt about my application. Kindly suggest.
> 
> - I have submitted only the passport copies as proof for 'Birth or Age, Evidence of ' for both me and my wife. For my kids I have presented their birth certs.
> 
> Is this fine? Or should I upload the birth certs for me and my wife as well? Any one got CO asking for birth certs specifically when submitted the passport copies only?
> 
> - I did this because as per the immi website, in case if we do not have the birth certs we can apply passport copies instead.
> 
> Please share your thoughts.


If your marksheets contain date of birth, then you please submit them! They are acceptable proof of age


----------



## SS70011005

chiku2006 said:


> Finally February applications are moving. . Yeah !!!!! Mera Number Kab Aayega ??
> 
> Congrats again dude..


Jaldi ayega Chiku... You are next after Harneek & Gkkumar..


----------



## chiku2006

SS70011005 said:


> Jaldi ayega Chiku... You are next after Harneek & Gkkumar..


Lets see dude !! I wasn't waiting for it but after these grants I have high hopes and hoping to hear good news soon !


----------



## zoyakhan

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


Wow.. congrats !


----------



## samdam

:bump2::hug::rockon::horn::lalala::clap2::cheer2::flypig:lane::flock::flock::flame::tea:eace::xmasunwrap::elf::drum:

Hats off to your patience and perseverance and heartiest congratulations mate



harneek said:


> My HANDS are shivering, my EYES are full of tear but my HEART is jumping.
> 
> My Immigration Journey started from 5 years ago and finally ended today.
> 
> Dear My all friends,
> 
> I feel immense pleasure to inform you, today I got my 190 Grant.


----------



## kavith

smady41 said:


> *Birth Certs Question*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I have this one remaining doubt about my application. Kindly suggest.
> 
> - I have submitted only the passport copies as proof for 'Birth or Age, Evidence of ' for both me and my wife. For my kids I have presented their birth certs.
> 
> Is this fine? Or should I upload the birth certs for me and my wife as well? Any one got CO asking for birth certs specifically when submitted the passport copies only?
> 
> - I did this because as per the immi website, in case if we do not have the birth certs we can apply passport copies instead.
> 
> Please share your thoughts.


Even I submitted my passport for Birth Certificate. If the CO ask you can submit 10th and 12th Marksheet


----------



## MaxTheWolf

harneek said:


> My HANDS are shivering, my EYES are full of tear but my HEART is jumping.
> 
> My Immigration Journey started from 5 years ago and finally ended today.
> 
> Dear My all friends,
> 
> I feel immense pleasure to inform you, today I got my 190 Grant.


Congrats buddy!


----------



## sudarshan1987

Got the golden mail ....


----------



## chiku2006

sudarshan1987 said:


> Got the golden mail ....


Wow congrats man... please share your timeline. .


----------



## mainak

Donavan said:


> Silly Question guys/girls
> 
> My CO Requested the following;
> 
> Bank Statements
> Payslips
> Tax Documents
> 
> I emailed these to her and then uploaded them on immi site but it still indicates required.
> 
> WHY?


Wait at least 2 days to see them 'Received'


----------



## mainak

jaideepf1407 said:


> The Visa form mentions on places one has "lived" at and will not include holidays or visits.
> Form 80 is very extensive and all travels for the last 10 yrs to be included Form 80.
> That is my interpretation .
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


Correct interpretation. I was referring about filling up Form 80 only


----------



## Sandy J

sudarshan1987 said:


> Got the golden mail ....


Have a good one today without a halt


----------



## smady41

SS70011005 said:


> Another proof that you can upload is your high school certificate... My elder brother who's an Aussie now was asked for it. In the description for attachment write "Birth Certificate Equivalent"


Thanks man.

Another proof - means passport copy submitted now is a valid one right? It has the same details like the high school cert to be honest. - name, place of birth and date, father - mother names etc.

For now, I guess i will wait for the CO to ask me, unless, if there is anyone here already who went through same situation (submitted passport copy as birth proof) and was asked for birth cert.

Thanks.


----------



## ALIPA

sudarshan1987 said:


> Got the golden mail ....


Many congratulations....


----------



## jestin684

harneek said:


> My HANDS are shivering, my EYES are full of tear but my HEART is jumping.
> 
> My Immigration Journey started from 5 years ago and finally ended today.
> 
> Dear My all friends,
> 
> I feel immense pleasure to inform you, today I got my 190 Grant.


Congrats mate.....


----------



## kiranjetti

sudarshan1987 said:


> Got the golden mail ....


congrats buddy can you share timelines and is it 190 or 189


----------



## lovetosmack

sudarshan1987 said:


> Got the golden mail ....


Please share your timeline...


----------



## rashe_12

MaxTheWolf said:


> Just an FYI
> 
> Received a call from home. My visa labelled passport has been received at home. Label checked. eace:
> 
> So, you get back your passport in 7 days if submitting and receiving at Delhi VFS for visa labelling.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey MaxTheWolf - what is the advantage of having visa label? Just curious to know...


----------



## sudarshan1987

*My time line*



chiku2006 said:


> Wow congrats man... please share your timeline. .


IELTS : 21st Sep 2013 , EA assessment applied: 21st October 2013, Positive out come: 5th March 2014, EOI 189: 4th April 2014, Visa invite : 12th May 2014, Visa applied : 15th May 2014, All Docs uploaded: 20th May 2014, Direct Grant : 5th June 2014


----------



## rashe_12

Donavan said:


> Silly Question guys/girls
> 
> My CO Requested the following;
> 
> Bank Statements
> Payslips
> Tax Documents
> 
> I emailed these to her and then uploaded them on immi site but it still indicates required.
> 
> WHY?


Hey Donavan,

For your work experience did you submit SD or letter from employer listing your roles and responsibilities?

Wondering if the CO will still ask for payslips and tax documents if we provide employer statement on letterhead....

I'm worried because I don't have all payslips and just have few random ones


----------



## huzefa85

sudarshan1987 said:


> IELTS : 21st Sep 2013 , EA assessment applied: 21st October 2013, Positive out come: 5th March 2014, EOI: 4th April 2014, Visa invite : 12th May 2014, Visa applied : 15th May 2014, All Docs uploaded: 20th May 2014, Direct Grant : 5th June 2014


Congrats Buddy 

Can you also please tell us your CO Team and initials. I think you got a direct grant. The CO details might be in Grant e-mail's signature.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mamunvega said:


> I would love to hear from you.. i am an ACCA member. Can you please tell me the details...Is this Associate membership means that you don't need to sit for any exam right ! are you a CA or what? what are the procedures to get one.


I have gotten my assessment done from CPA Australia, so a month ago they sent me an email stating that they are waiving my application fee if I want to apply for Associate membership in CPA. I did that a week ago and today received an email stating that my application has been approved. I have to pay half year membership fee of $136 which will have to be renewed on 1Jan'15 with $272 for full year 2015.

Associate membership in CPA is really different from other professional accounting bodies. At CPA Australia you can get this membership after completing Foundation level. You have to pass 6 more papers to get complete CPA title.


----------



## sudarshan1987

Sandy J said:


> Have a good one today without a halt


I got my PR with in 21 days of applying !!!!!!


----------



## jestin684

sudarshan1987 said:


> Got the golden mail ....


Congrats mate......


----------



## sudarshan1987

And I had not even done my skilled employment assessment !


----------



## Bhasker

*Where to upload docs??*

Hello folks,

I just lodged my application (Finally!!). Got the acknowledgement mail and invoice and everything. 
I want to know where can I upload the docs? Can't see anything in the correspondence section.


----------



## Guest

sudarshan1987 said:


> And I had not even done my skilled employment assessment !


Would you mind sharing the timeline pls


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rashe_12 said:


> Hey MaxTheWolf - what is the advantage of having visa label? Just curious to know...


Hi there

the advantage of getting visa label is that you can do your immigration check without having to explain why there is no visa label.


----------



## kavith

rashe_12 said:


> Hey Donavan,
> 
> For your work experience did you submit SD or letter from employer listing your roles and responsibilities?
> 
> Wondering if the CO will still ask for payslips and tax documents if we provide employer statement on letterhead....
> 
> I'm worried because I don't have all payslips and just have few random ones


If you have Form 16 then submit that.
If CO ask for payslips provide the paylips you have and tell them.
IF you you have bank statement keep that ready


----------



## GrepCode

sudarshan1987 said:


> Got the golden mail ....


Congrats ..


----------



## rashe_12

kavith said:


> If you have Form 16 then submit that.
> If CO ask for payslips provide the paylips you have and tell them.
> IF you you have bank statement keep that ready


Thanks kavith. 

I've already uploaded bank statement for my employment tenure showing salary credit. 

Also, uploaded last 3-4 months payslips and form 16 of previous year. Haven't uploaded any payslips which are like 2-3 years ago because I don't have them and my employer also doesn't have it any more.

Hope the CO doesn't ask for it :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kavith

rashe_12 said:


> Thanks kavith.
> 
> I've already uploaded bank statement for my employment tenure showing salary credit.
> 
> Also, uploaded last 3-4 months payslips and form 16 of previous year. Haven't uploaded any payslips which are like 2-3 years ago because I don't have them and my employer also doesn't have it any more.
> 
> Hope the CO doesn't ask for it :fingerscrossed:


Don'tworry everything will be alright


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Hey Donavan,
> 
> For your work experience did you submit SD or letter from employer listing your roles and responsibilities?
> 
> Wondering if the CO will still ask for payslips and tax documents if we provide employer statement on letterhead....
> 
> I'm worried because I don't have all payslips and just have few random ones


Sailing on a same boat


----------



## smady41

Guys,

Those of you who might be worried about SOL getting updated in 2014 with negative consequences, read the below.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...bmission-2014-Australian-Computer-Society.pdf

"Current ICT job roles contained in the SOL continue to have strong predicted growth and should be maintained. 
These are: 
 261311 Analyst Programmer – 9.3% future growth 
 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer – 11.7% future growth 
 261312 Developer Programmer – 9.3% future growth 
 261111 ICT Business Analyst – 13.2% future growth 
 261313 Software Engineer – 9.3% future growth 
 261112 System Analyst – 13.2% future growth "


----------



## smady41

rashe_12 said:


> Thanks kavith.
> 
> I've already uploaded bank statement for my employment tenure showing salary credit.
> 
> Also, uploaded last 3-4 months payslips and form 16 of previous year. Haven't uploaded any payslips which are like 2-3 years ago because I don't have them and my employer also doesn't have it any more.
> 
> Hope the CO doesn't ask for it :fingerscrossed:


I have done the same man. Basically most important thing is the reference letters from all employers. Rest are additional convincing. Last few months payslips+tax returns of last couple of years+random pay slips dating back to 2009 is what I have done as well.


----------



## Achilles_as

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


You better be serious this time buddy. 

Anyways many many congratulations.. All the very best of the Ozzy future.


----------



## sudarshan1987

cb2406 said:


> Would you mind sharing the timeline pls


IELTS : 21st Sep 2013 , EA assessment applied: 21st October 2013, Positive out come: 5th March 2014, EOI 189: 4th April 2014, Visa invite : 12th May 2014, Visa applied : 15th May 2014, All Docs uploaded: 20th May 2014, Direct Grant : 5th June 2014


----------



## monte1

*Congrats*



prseeker said:


> Grant it is


Congrats Mate !! 

You have filled the air with positivity, many people here in the forum must be waiting for your visa as much as they are for theirs. 

Time to celebrate and make it a long one...


----------



## Achilles_as

harneek said:


> My HANDS are shivering, my EYES are full of tear but my HEART is jumping. My Immigration Journey started from 5 years ago and finally ended today. Dear My all friends, I feel immense pleasure to inform you, today I got my 190 Grant.


Many many congrats buddy. You come in as a ray of hope for all 190s and rest if us. All t best for OzTown.


----------



## Achilles_as

sudarshan1987 said:


> IELTS : 21st Sep 2013 , EA assessment applied: 21st October 2013, Positive out come: 5th March 2014, EOI 189: 4th April 2014, Visa invite : 12th May 2014, Visa applied : 15th May 2014, All Docs uploaded: 20th May 2014, Direct Grant : 5th June 2014


Which is your occupation dude? And once again congrats!!!!


----------



## Achilles_as

sudarshan1987 said:


> And I had not even done my skilled employment assessment !


I'm sorry what?? Pls elaborate...


----------



## rashe_12

Sandy J said:


> Sailing on a same boat


Yes Sandy!!! I applied on 20th May, 9 days after you for the same occupation 

Do let me know when you get a CO assigned. I'll keep you updated as well.

Done with medicals?


----------



## jatadi

Guys m olso v tensed as i am yet to receive my passport as it has gone for re issue an d the CO has asked for medicals and PCC and olso Form 80 the day she was allocated to my case.Really hoping for my ppt to come soon as time is killing me like anything.




ACS:12 Sep 13; Ielts: feb 2014(7.5 8 7.5 7);EOI:7 March 2014;Invite:24 March 2014;Visa lodged:11 April 2014;CO allocated:27 May 2014 requested for medicals pcc and form 80;Current:running after docs


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Yes Sandy!!! I applied on 20th May, 9 days after you for the same occupation
> 
> Do let me know when you get a CO assigned. I'll keep you updated as well.
> 
> Done with medicals?


Yes, I know about your timeline. Ofcourse, I ll let you know but what would he/she see as I am lazying around and have not uploaded docs yet  .Not completed meds . Done with pcc though. Seeing the trend of 190's I know its bit far so taking my own time. Are you through with complete docs part including meds ?


----------



## Donavan

rashe_12 said:


> Hey Donavan,
> 
> For your work experience did you submit SD or letter from employer listing your roles and responsibilities?
> 
> Wondering if the CO will still ask for payslips and tax documents if we provide employer statement on letterhead....
> 
> I'm worried because I don't have all payslips and just have few random ones


I submitted;

1.) Letter from employer
2.) Last Payslip
3.) Employment contract


----------



## maq_qatar

harneek said:


> 190 (Biochemist - 234513)
> 
> Assessment - Aug 2008 +Ve
> Spons SA - Mar 2009
> Due to personal reasons CASE WITHDRAWN
> After that category closed
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 190 (Laboratory Manager)
> Assessment Lodge - Jan 2013
> Assessment received - Oct 2013 +ve
> Category closed
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 190 (Biochemist - 234513)
> 
> Category open in Nov 13 - Queensland
> EOI - 14 Nov 2013
> EOI Picked - 15 Nov 2013
> Spons - 10 Dec 2013 +ve
> Visa Lodge - 5 Feb 2014
> CO - 21 Mar 2014
> Med & PCC - 9 Apr 2014
> Emp verification - Taken details from me for the visit but not visited
> Grant - 5 June 2014


Many congratulation for your success


----------



## kct_ash

Lodged application on 26/May for ICT SA
CO assigned on 5/June
Pending Medical & PCC


----------



## Achilles_as

maq_qatar said:


> Many congratulation for your success


Wow dude u r a fighter!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## harneek

*Thanks!*

Dear all my lovely friends

Thanks for your warm wishes. 

I appreciate your support when you suggested me your valuable thoughts to handle crucial situation. 

When i cracked down, you all stood together with me and kept my morale high.

Thanks to all in this journey and thanks to Expat forum also.


----------



## harneek

I think today many others friends are also got grants, so people who are in waiting Que - YOU ARE THE NEXT


----------



## Pame

harneek said:


> My HANDS are shivering, my EYES are full of tear but my HEART is jumping.
> 
> My Immigration Journey started from 5 years ago and finally ended today.
> 
> Dear My all friends,
> 
> I feel immense pleasure to inform you, today I got my 190 Grant.


Hi,

Thumbs up and wishes for you buddy. I am also waiting in the firing line and let us hope for the best. 

Regards


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


Thats Great news, Congratulation


Your CO office 'FO' from "Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers" really very fast, he gave you grant without asking any docs.

You must be in bear drum :bathbaby: thats why you are not replying. We all are waiting hear for your comments.


----------



## manmvk

gkkumar said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got my 190 granted for me, my wife and kid. Super Excited !!! All the best guys !!


Great News!!! 190 Grant!!!Congratulation and all the very best to you and your family.....


----------



## sudarshan1987

Achilles_as said:


> Which is your occupation dude? And once again congrats!!!!


Production or Plant engineer.

I had claimed 5 points for 3+ years skilled employment without getting it assessed by Engineers Australia


----------



## manmvk

Theodyssey said:


> Hi folks...
> 
> This is a message dedicated to all the people waiting for a 190 grant! I have been granted mine this morning and I cannot contain my happiness...it is GREAT NEWS indeed...eace:


Congratulation!! All the very best to you and your family.....


----------



## jatadi

kct_ash said:


> Lodged application on 26/May for ICT SA
> CO assigned on 5/June
> Pending Medical & PCC


u r lucky enuf to get your co in time...ol d best


----------



## Kavya9

Hi Friends,

We have applied for 189 visa for me and my husband and waiting for grant. But luckily, a consultancy has sponsored H1b visa for my husband. When he goes to H1B visa interview will they ask if he is holding any other country visa? 
And If we get AUS PR grant by that time, will that create any problem?
Please, advice

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## smady41

*Medicals question*

Guys,

Sorry to repeat this question. How does this Health evidence upload from medical center work?

My clinic informed me of uploading the docs on 2nd of June. But still, I see the 'Health, Evidence of' shows as 'Recommended' while all the applicants show 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.' 

Any clue? How do I check if immi received my medicals?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

harneek said:


> Dear all my lovely friends
> 
> Thanks for your warm wishes.
> 
> I appreciate your support when you suggested me your valuable thoughts to handle crucial situation.
> 
> When i cracked down, you all stood together with me and kept my morale high.
> 
> Thanks to all in this journey and thanks to Expat forum also.


Buddy what's your timeline??
Most of us are on cellphones so can't see it
We are so so eagerly waiting in queue..
Happy for you my friend

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## jaideepf1407

sudarshan1987 said:


> Production or Plant engineer. I had claimed 5 points for 3+ years skilled employment without getting it assessed by Engineers Australia


That's a first.Was under the impression that a skills assessment was necessary for submitting an EOI

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## MilanPS

smady41 said:


> *Medicals question*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Sorry to repeat this question. How does this Health evidence upload from medical center work?
> 
> My clinic informed me of uploading the docs on 2nd of June. But still, I see the 'Health, Evidence of' shows as 'Recommended' while all the applicants show 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.'
> 
> Any clue? How do I check if immi received my medicals?


This simply means that the clinic has uploaded the health records for all applicants except for you.
You need to make their life miserable and make sure they upload it in front of you, once they do that ... your status should appear the same as others.


----------



## MilanPS

smady41 said:


> *Medicals question*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Sorry to repeat this question. How does this Health evidence upload from medical center work?
> 
> My clinic informed me of uploading the docs on 2nd of June. But still, I see the 'Health, Evidence of' shows as 'Recommended' while all the applicants show 'No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.'
> 
> Any clue? How do I check if immi received my medicals?


And, did I forget to mention, there's no way you can check your medical records in the system. This privilege is only with the clinic or the DIBP.


----------



## mainak

MilanPS said:


> And, did I forget to mention, there's no way you can check your medical records in the system. This privilege is only with the clinic or the DIBP.


To clarify - medical record means your physical test's medical diagnosis (Hospitals are contractually obliged with DIBP not to disclose test result). However, through eMedical UI you can check the status of test result submission to DIBP


----------



## rka123

*Its a Grant!!!*

Hi Friends, 

I got my grant today!!! The golden mail came in the afternoon. This would not have been possible without this forum!!! My heartfelt thanks to all my friends here! 

The period after submitting the PCC and Meds was stressful as there was no way for me to know the exact status of my application. I was particularly worried about Meds. I can finally relax now! I have seen some questions related to Meds referral. My Meds was always in "Requested" state though the "Organize health link" had disappeared and the message "No more health examinations are required" was shown.

I had dropped an email to my CO last Friday and that seems to have done the trick. So people, who have been waiting for more than 6-8 weeks, please send an email to your CO and I am sure you will receive your grant quicker. 

-rka123


----------



## ALIPA

rka123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today!!! The golden mail came in the afternoon. This would not have been possible without this forum!!! My heartfelt thanks to all my friends here!
> 
> -rka123


Many Congratulations Friend..Can we know which team handled your case and Co initials?


----------



## rka123

Thanks ALIPA!!!

It was Adelaide Team 4


----------



## mainak

:high5:

*CONGRATS*



rka123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today!!! The golden mail came in the afternoon. This would not have been possible without this forum!!! My heartfelt thanks to all my friends here!
> 
> The period after submitting the PCC and Meds was stressful as there was no way for me to know the exact status of my application. I was particularly worried about Meds. I can finally relax now! I have seen some questions related to Meds referral. My Meds was always in "Requested" state though the "Organize health link" had disappeared and the message "No more health examinations are required" was shown.
> 
> I had dropped an email to my CO last Friday and that seems to have done the trick. So people, who have been waiting for more than 6-8 weeks, please send an email to your CO and I am sure you will receive your grant quicker.
> 
> -rka123


----------



## jre05

rka123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today!!! The golden mail came in the afternoon. This would not have been possible without this forum!!! My heartfelt thanks to all my friends here!
> 
> The period after submitting the PCC and Meds was stressful as there was no way for me to know the exact status of my application. I was particularly worried about Meds. I can finally relax now! I have seen some questions related to Meds referral. My Meds was always in "Requested" state though the "Organize health link" had disappeared and the message "No more health examinations are required" was shown.
> 
> I had dropped an email to my CO last Friday and that seems to have done the trick. So people, who have been waiting for more than 6-8 weeks, please send an email to your CO and I am sure you will receive your grant quicker.
> 
> -rka123


Good happy for you, all the best.:lalala:


----------



## rashe_12

Sandy J said:


> Yes, I know about your timeline. Ofcourse, I ll let you know but what would he/she see as I am lazying around and have not uploaded docs yet  .Not completed meds . Done with pcc though. Seeing the trend of 190's I know its bit far so taking my own time. Are you through with complete docs part including meds ?





Donavan said:


> I submitted;
> 
> 1.) Letter from employer
> 2.) Last Payslip
> 3.) Employment contract


Sandy: I uploaded everything including PCC. Pending is meds, form 80/1221. I would suggest upload everything without delay. You never know someone may be reviewing documents in the back end without even we realising. We will never know how they function 

Donavan: Thanks for clarifying!!!


----------



## techie_blr

rka123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today!!! The golden mail came in the afternoon. This would not have been possible without this forum!!! My heartfelt thanks to all my friends here!
> 
> The period after submitting the PCC and Meds was stressful as there was no way for me to know the exact status of my application. I was particularly worried about Meds. I can finally relax now! I have seen some questions related to Meds referral. My Meds was always in "Requested" state though the "Organize health link" had disappeared and the message "No more health examinations are required" was shown.
> 
> I had dropped an email to my CO last Friday and that seems to have done the trick. So people, who have been waiting for more than 6-8 weeks, please send an email to your CO and I am sure you will receive your grant quicker.
> 
> -rka123


Congrats Rka... Time to rock the floor..


----------



## ggupta002

Guys...I am bit of nervous...I lodged evisa on 24th May and my ACS is going to expire by end of june.....I am trying to sort docs for PCC...

*Could there be any issues if CO is allocated post June ??*


----------



## Glance

MaxTheWolf said:


> Just an FYI for accountant buddies,
> 
> I have received Associate membership of CPA Australia today.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Max


congrats buddy


----------



## ALIPA

rka123 said:


> Thanks ALIPA!!!
> 
> It was Adelaide Team 4


Thanks. Team 4 handles cases faster. Good luck with your next plans. Wish you all the success.


----------



## lovetosmack

Kavya9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We have applied for 189 visa for me and my husband and waiting for grant. But luckily, a consultancy has sponsored H1b visa for my husband. When he goes to H1B visa interview will they ask if he is holding any other country visa?
> And If we get AUS PR grant by that time, will that create any problem?
> Please, advice
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


There should not be any trouble whatsoever. But, at the time of filing the application make sure you answer the questions honestly. Countries share this information. So, there is no point in lying or hiding any information on the visa application.


----------



## lovetosmack

ggupta002 said:


> Guys...I am bit of nervous...I lodged evisa on 24th May and my ACS is going to expire by end of june.....I am trying to sort docs for PCC...
> 
> *Could there be any issues if CO is allocated post June ??*


Simple answer is *No*.

But is your ACS the latest one after deducting the relevant experience or the older one? Make sure once.


----------



## Achilles_as

sudarshan1987 said:


> Production or Plant engineer.
> 
> I had claimed 5 points for 3+ years skilled employment without getting it assessed by Engineers Australia


So you didnt get any assessment done from Engineers Australia?


----------



## Achilles_as

Kavya9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> We have applied for 189 visa for me and my husband and waiting for grant. But luckily, a consultancy has sponsored H1b visa for my husband. When he goes to H1B visa interview will they ask if he is holding any other country visa?
> And If we get AUS PR grant by that time, will that create any problem?
> Please, advice
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


I dont think so. Well the rule says that you cant have 2 PRs at the same time. H1b is a Work Visa nt a PR. If however you had applied for US Green Card and it would have been approved, by that time if you already have Australian PR then you will have to choose one of them. One cannot have 2 Permanent residences at the same time. With H1b you are good.


----------



## Achilles_as

rka123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today!!! The golden mail came in the afternoon. This would not have been possible without this forum!!! My heartfelt thanks to all my friends here!
> 
> The period after submitting the PCC and Meds was stressful as there was no way for me to know the exact status of my application. I was particularly worried about Meds. I can finally relax now! I have seen some questions related to Meds referral. My Meds was always in "Requested" state though the "Organize health link" had disappeared and the message "No more health examinations are required" was shown.
> 
> I had dropped an email to my CO last Friday and that seems to have done the trick. So people, who have been waiting for more than 6-8 weeks, please send an email to your CO and I am sure you will receive your grant quicker.
> 
> -rka123


Congrats Buddy... That is great... All the best buddy. 
I agree about contacting the COs. I can recall couple of people in the recent days who got Grants once they called/mailed their COs.


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Sandy: I uploaded everything including PCC. Pending is meds, form 80/1221. I would suggest upload everything without delay. You never know someone may be reviewing documents in the back end without even we realising. We will never know how they function
> 
> Donavan: Thanks for clarifying!!!


Will surely do that soon. Thx


----------



## RaniMatta

So Guys, I have submitted my application on 28th may, uploaded all my documents on 4th Jun, medical is next week and only have PCC which I'm getting in couple of days.
Shall I start nagging for a case officer? Or how long I should wait?


----------



## smady41

MilanPS said:


> This simply means that the clinic has uploaded the health records for all applicants except for you.
> You need to make their life miserable and make sure they upload it in front of you, once they do that ... your status should appear the same as others.


Wow, then those idiots lied to me! They sent me an email listing the names including mine and said it was uploaded. I have sent them an email today. Will call them tomorrow. 

So once the meds are properly uploaded, what will be the status? From Recommended to -?


----------



## smady41

rka123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today!!! The golden mail came in the afternoon. This would not have been possible without this forum!!! My heartfelt thanks to all my friends here!
> 
> The period after submitting the PCC and Meds was stressful as there was no way for me to know the exact status of my application. I was particularly worried about Meds. I can finally relax now! I have seen some questions related to Meds referral. My Meds was always in "Requested" state though the "Organize health link" had disappeared and the message "No more health examinations are required" was shown.
> 
> I had dropped an email to my CO last Friday and that seems to have done the trick. So people, who have been waiting for more than 6-8 weeks, please send an email to your CO and I am sure you will receive your grant quicker.
> 
> -rka123


Good luck rka.


----------



## Abhiy

*Medical Examination*

Hello Frnds,

In the Medical invitation I see:


Medical Examination
Chest X Ray
HIV Test

As part of Medical Examination what all tests are done?? I have test scheduled for next week for my kids also who are 4.6yrs and 1 Month10days old

Please, let me know.

Regards,
Abhi


----------



## bond_bhai

Abhiy said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> In the Medical invitation I see:
> 
> 
> Medical Examination
> Chest X Ray
> HIV Test
> 
> As part of Medical Examination what all tests are done?? I have test scheduled for next week for my kids also who are 4.6yrs and 1 Month10days old
> 
> Please, let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhi


Check this form - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/26.pdf
They do all the tests listed out there. For Kids, i think its pretty simple, probably not as exhaustive as us Adults.


----------



## MilanPS

smady41 said:


> Wow, then those idiots lied to me! They sent me an email listing the names including mine and said it was uploaded. I have sent them an email today. Will call them tomorrow.
> 
> So once the meds are properly uploaded, what will be the status? From Recommended to -?


It would state something like health checks are no longer required per DIBP ....
(veterns can help you with the exact text)


----------



## jackflash27

*migration to australia*

Hi everyone,

I would like to know about the process of migration to Australia..


----------



## jre05

Abhiy said:


> Hello Frnds,
> 
> In the Medical invitation I see:
> 
> 
> Medical Examination
> Chest X Ray
> HIV Test
> 
> As part of Medical Examination what all tests are done?? I have test scheduled for next week for my kids also who are 4.6yrs and 1 Month10days old
> 
> Please, let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhi


Hello Abhi, I do not know about kids, but for you the following, you prepare yourself mentally hun:suspicious:

1. Chest xray
2. Blood test
3. Urine test
4. Physical examination (Eye check, height, weight, BP, TB check in neck and throat and in stomach).

All the best Abhi for you all :yo:


----------



## bond_bhai

jackflash27 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to know about the process of migration to Australia..


What do you like to know?


----------



## Abhiy

*Form 80*

Regarding Form 80

My CO has been assigned and I have uploaded all the required documents and only medicals are pending which I have scheduled for next week.

I don't find Form 80 in the list of documents required. Does the CO send/ask for it via email latter?? When does the Form 80 come into picture?? 

Please, advice.

Regards,
Abhi


----------



## jre05

Abhiy said:


> Regarding Form 80
> 
> My CO has been assigned and I have uploaded all the required documents and only medicals are pending which I have scheduled for next week.
> 
> I don't find Form 80 in the list of documents required. Does the CO send/ask for it via email latter?? When does the Form 80 come into picture??
> 
> Please, advice.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhi


Form 80 better you download and fill it now and keep it ready or upload yourself upfront.


----------



## manmvk

anish13 said:


> Guys.. VoooHhOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
> 
> 
> Got the golden mail.. flat 17 odd days.. awesommeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.. having a blissful kinda feeling... eace: eace: eace:


Congratulation!! All the very best to you and your family...


----------



## sudarshan1987

Achilles_as said:


> So you didnt get any assessment done from Engineers Australia?


I got only the basic assessment done which concluded that my Bachelor's degree is equivalent to an Aussie Bachelor degree but I didn't get my skilled employment period assessed.


----------



## jackflash27

*Migration*

Hi,

I am a BE graduate with 3.4 years of experience in industrial automation, am I eligible for Engineers Australia..


----------



## sudarshan1987

jaideepf1407 said:


> That's a first.Was under the impression that a skills assessment was necessary for submitting an EOI
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


You got me wrong. I did get my skills assessed but I also claimed points for 3+ years of skilled employment without getting those years assessed by EA


----------



## manmvk

DSS said:


> My case is finalised. Visa has been granted after all the hardships and wait.


Congratulation!! Best wishes to you and your family.....


----------



## bond_bhai

Abhiy said:


> Regarding Form 80
> 
> My CO has been assigned and I have uploaded all the required documents and only medicals are pending which I have scheduled for next week.
> 
> I don't find Form 80 in the list of documents required. Does the CO send/ask for it via email latter?? When does the Form 80 come into picture??
> 
> Please, advice.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhi


Form 80 tells the CO and Aussie Immigration the story of your life. Your travels, your schooling, your experience, your family etc. Usually the CO requests it "via" email. Like our boss - "jre05" said, keep it ready and upload as soon as the CO requests for it or just go ahead and upload it!


----------



## Abhiy

Thank you, for the response 

I do not see any section or comment in the DIBP documents site for FORM 80 so where can I upload it??


----------



## bond_bhai

Abhiy said:


> Thank you, for the response
> 
> I do not see any section or comment in the DIBP documents site for FORM 80 so where can I upload it??


On the right hand side in your immiacount, there is link that says "Attach Documents". Click on it and select the Applicant and choose "Evidence Type" as "Character, Evidence of" and "Document Type" as "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" and then choose the Form 80 and upload.


----------



## manmvk

prseeker said:


> Grant it is


Happy for you PD!!... All the very best to you and your family... Hope your case officer would plan for a long leave after completing you case, because of your Form 80 with more than 85 overseas travel history 

P.S : You signature shows the grant is on 5th May


----------



## jre05

Abhiy said:


> Thank you, for the response
> 
> I do not see any section or comment in the DIBP documents site for FORM 80 so where can I upload it??


Under "Character Reference"

give description and name as "Form 80"


----------



## zoyakhan

Since i have nothing else to do now (already uploaded everything), I was looking at my files upload page. I saw a link there just below the "No health examination required..." statement. Somehow I remember that I did not see it earlier. My question is does everyone have this link on the files upload page?

Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
On clicking it says:
The Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant link will direct you to download a form which can be completed and submitted to the department.

I have already submitted form 80...

thanks


----------



## jatadi

Guys pls enlighten me
When does d co asks fr medicals pcc n form 80....when he is satisfied with d docs submitted or he refers to d docs after d medicals n pcc submission??pls tell m quite confused


----------



## manmvk

harneek said:


> My HANDS are shivering, my EYES are full of tear but my HEART is jumping.
> 
> My Immigration Journey started from 5 years ago and finally ended today.
> 
> Dear My all friends,
> 
> I feel immense pleasure to inform you, today I got my 190 Grant.


Congratulation Mate!!!.... Can't imagine your happiness which has come to you after five years..All the best to you and your family....


----------



## jre05

zoyakhan said:


> Since i have nothing else to do now (already uploaded everything), I was looking at my files upload page. I saw a link there just below the "No health examination required..." statement. Somehow I remember that I did not see it earlier. My question is does everyone have this link on the files upload page?
> 
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> On clicking it says:
> The Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant link will direct you to download a form which can be completed and submitted to the department.
> 
> I have already submitted form 80...
> 
> thanks


Hello Zoya,

How are you doing?

Yes, it is all normal. You do not have to do anything if you have already submitted 

Chill and relax now


----------



## mainak

jatadi said:


> Guys pls enlighten me
> When does d co asks fr medicals pcc n form 80....when he is satisfied with d docs submitted or he refers to d docs after d medicals n pcc submission??pls tell m quite confused


Nobody knows for sure. You come to know that CO is allocated only when s/he asks for those.


----------



## jre05

*PRSeeker*

Finally? lol Congratulations  Happy brother from different mother (your quote lol).


----------



## jatadi

mainak said:


> Nobody knows for sure. You come to know that CO is allocated only when s/he asks for those.


She hs olready asked for pcc n medicals n olso form 80 d day she ws allocated


----------



## manmvk

jatadi said:


> Guys pls enlighten me
> When does d co asks fr medicals pcc n form 80....when he is satisfied with d docs submitted or he refers to d docs after d medicals n pcc submission??pls tell m quite confused


Hi,

Do not wait for the CO to complete Medical, PCC & Form 80. Do it at the earliest. If you complete those formalities you may get a direct grant, if the CO is satisfied with your other supporting documents..

Also please try to avoid sms kind language and request you to update you signature which will help other forum members to help you better..All the best!

Cheers!


----------



## Usmann_

jackflash27 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to know about the process of migration to Australia..


Browse through the forums ... look at basics like SOL .. CSOL lists and look for your options... u have to dig in ...

Best ov luck...


----------



## zoyakhan

jre05 said:


> Hello Zoya,
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Yes, it is all normal. You do not have to do anything if you have already submitted
> 
> Chill and relax now


Hi jre,

I'm good. How are u ?
Good to know that its something normal. 
There is one more thing, I did not upload the bank statements for my first job. Somehow there is a slight difference in my actual earned salary and the salary mentioned on pay slips (about 10-20 dollars each month). I have already uploaded the salary slips. Do you suggest that I upload the bank statements as well ?

The feeling that now I have nothing more to do nor to upload is so bizarre.. 

thanks


----------



## jatadi

Kindly tell me how to upload signature n timeline


----------



## Achilles_as

sudarshan1987 said:


> You got me wrong. I did get my skills assessed but I also claimed points for 3+ years of skilled employment without getting those years assessed by EA


Ah ok.. now that makes sense.  For one moment I m sure you scared us all..


----------



## ggupta002

lovetosmack said:


> Simple answer is *No*.
> 
> But is your ACS the latest one after deducting the relevant experience or the older one? Make sure once.


I guess its an old one mate...I got ACS cleared in June 2012.
Could there be any issues ?


----------



## jatadi

I actually don't know how to update my signature n how to share my timeline...Someone please guide


----------



## koleth

Guys Query Regarding Medical:

I have done my Medical Last week and hospital authority said that the have uploaded the report yesterday evening and will take 48 hours to replicate.

Just now when i checked under my application it shows as:

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

But under my Wife and daughter it is still "Organise your health examinations"

What does this mean? 

Please Help


----------



## lovetosmack

jatadi said:


> I actually don't know how to update my signature n how to share my timeline...Someone please guide


Hit 'USER CP" on the menu bar at the top of the page --> Edit Signature --> Write it down --> Put one or two smileys --> Hit 'Save' --> Sit back & Relaxxxxxx


----------



## manmvk

sudarshan1987 said:


> Got the golden mail ....


Congratulation Mate!!.. All the very best to you and your family...


----------



## lovetosmack

jackflash27 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to know about the process of migration to Australia..


1. Try typing your designation here in this website --> ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa
2. Find out the 'Assessor Authority' for your job & get the assessment done
3. Write IELTS
{ 4. If your job is in SOL list, raise EOI.
*[OR]*
4. If your job is in CSOL list of a state, approach the state & request for nomination.
}

5. Once you receive invitation, pay the fees & fill the online application.
6. Grant
7. Sipping martini in Oz beaches.

If you didn't understand any one of the steps above, post a new thread asking what it is. Someone will sure help you out.

Source: www.pr4oz.com


----------



## Usmann_

lovetosmack said:


> 1. Try typing your designation here in this website --> ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa
> 2. Find out the 'Assessor Authority' for your job & get the assessment done
> 3. Write IELTS
> { 4. If your job is in SOL list, raise EOI.
> [OR]
> 4. If your job is in CSOL list of a state, approach the state & request for nomination.
> }
> 
> 5. Once you receive invitation, pay the fees & fill the online application.
> 6. Grant
> 7. Sipping martini in Oz beaches.
> 
> If you didn't understand any one of the steps above, post a new thread asking what it is. Someone will sure help you out.
> 
> Source: www.pr4oz.com


I wish it were that easy hahaha

U made it look simple smacky


----------



## manmvk

rka123 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my grant today!!! The golden mail came in the afternoon. This would not have been possible without this forum!!! My heartfelt thanks to all my friends here!
> 
> -rka123


Congratulation Mate!!.. All the very best to you and your family....


----------



## jatadi

lovetosmack said:


> Hit 'USER CP" on the menu bar at the top of the page --> Edit Signature --> Write it down --> Put one or two smileys --> Hit 'Save' --> Sit back & Relaxxxxxx


Also tell me how to share my timeline please


----------



## jaideepf1407

koleth said:


> Guys Query Regarding Medical: I have done my Medical Last week and hospital authority said that the have uploaded the report yesterday evening and will take 48 hours to replicate. Just now when i checked under my application it shows as: "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for." But under my Wife and daughter it is still "Organise your health examinations" What does this mean? Please Help


Your medicals have still not been uploaded.Once they are the link will disappear

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## jatadi

Does it affect d case by any chance if the secondary applicant is a house as it is in my case


----------



## jatadi

Does it affect the case if the secondary applicant is a house wife as its in my case


----------



## maq_qatar

rka123 said:


> Thanks ALIPA!!!
> 
> It was Adelaide Team 4


Conrg8s rka,


----------



## maq_qatar

jatadi said:


> Does it affect the case if the secondary applicant is a house wife as its in my case


No, Don't worry.


----------



## Achilles_as

jatadi said:


> Does it affect d case by any chance if the secondary applicant is a house as it is in my case


HAHAHAHAHHAA Yes it does matter.. as per the laws of physics and laws of immigration as well!!!!! 

Sorry dude couldnt control!!!! 

It wont matter if your dependent is a Home maker... all they will see (majorly) is you, the primary applicant.


----------



## Achilles_as

jatadi said:


> Also tell me how to share my timeline please


Same way you updated your signature, use the format as many have in their signature (look at mine for e.g.) things for which you haven't yet done leave a blank or post a smiley of your choice.


----------



## lovetosmack

jatadi said:


> Also tell me how to share my timeline please


Forget about signatures and timelines. You need an agent!!! 

I can't stop being sarcastic... Hahaha.. I was joking.


----------



## Usmann_

Achilles_as said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAA Yes it does matter.. as per the laws of physics and laws of immigration as well!!!!!
> 
> Sorry dude couldnt control!!!!
> 
> It wont matter if your dependent is a Home maker... all they will see (majorly) is you, the primary applicant.


Hahaha


----------



## Usmann_

lovetosmack said:


> Forget about signatures and timelines. You need an agent!!!
> 
> I can't stop being sarcastic... Hahaha.. I was joking.


He also needs to use what God blessed him with  common sense


----------



## Usmann_

jatadi said:


> Does it affect the case if the secondary applicant is a house wife as its in my case


Bro just joking ... all of us have gone crazy after waiting so looong!!


----------



## deepeshneo007

Hi Everyone,

I am desperately seeking guidance on a very odd sounding problem. I received my 189 Visa invitation on 12 May for Analyst Programmer Code.

My first job was for 3 years where i held 3 positions
1) Junior Research and Data Analyst (1st year)
2) Sr. Research and Data Analyst (2nd year)
3) Analytics Specialist (last year)

In my ACS assessment , I only mentioned my last designation Analytics Specialist and my entire 3 year of work ex has been credit to that. Moreover, the wording of that letter inadvertently indicate i held that same position for 3 years.

Now the problem I am facing is while submitting proof to the CO, it will be very clear from joining letter/salary slip/ tax form that i did not hold the same position the entire period.My reference letter which i was thinking of submitting to CO (same as that submitted to ACS) will indicate otherwise

What should i do know? 

The only help i can get from my company is to get the exact same reference letter with the wording "last held" position. Will that help?

Please help me guys !


----------



## jatadi

Thanks guys


----------



## jatadi

lovetosmack said:


> Forget about signatures and timelines. You need an agent!!!
> 
> I can't stop being sarcastic... Hahaha.. I was joking.


Thanks fr your advice lovetosmack


----------



## sunnyalt

*Congrats*



prseeker said:


> Grant it is


Heartiest Congratulations prseeker! 

I hope that I receive a direct grant too. Waiting anxiously for mine.


----------



## samdam

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am desperately seeking guidance on a very odd sounding problem. I received my 189 Visa invitation on 12 May for Analyst Programmer Code.
> 
> My first job was for 3 years where i held 3 positions
> 1) Junior Research and Data Analyst (1st year)
> 2) Sr. Research and Data Analyst (2nd year)
> 3) Analytics Specialist (last year)
> 
> In my ACS assessment , I only mentioned my last designation Analytics Specialist and my entire 3 year of work ex has been credit to that. Moreover, the wording of that letter inadvertently indicate i held that same position for 3 years.
> 
> Now the problem I am facing is while submitting proof to the CO, it will be very clear from joining letter/salary slip/ tax form that i did not hold the same position the entire period.My reference letter which i was thinking of submitting to CO (same as that submitted to ACS) will indicate otherwise
> 
> What should i do know?
> 
> The only help i can get from my company is to get the exact same reference letter with the wording "last held" position. Will that help?
> 
> Please help me guys !


Yes that should help, I had a similar situation , however I had all the documents appraisal letters and experience letter that contained last held designation!


----------



## sgn1982

harneek said:


> My HANDS are shivering, my EYES are full of tear but my HEART is jumping.
> 
> My Immigration Journey started from 5 years ago and finally ended today.
> 
> Dear My all friends,
> 
> I feel immense pleasure to inform you, today I got my 190 Grant.


Congrats Harneek, very inspiring and courageous effort!!! All the best,,,


----------



## olways

Achilles_as said:


> I dont think so. Well the rule says that you cant have 2 PRs at the same time. H1b is a Work Visa nt a PR. If however you had applied for US Green Card and it would have been approved, by that time if you already have Australian PR then you will have to choose one of them. One cannot have 2 Permanent residences at the same time. With H1b you are good.


Can you clearify where it says you can't have two PRs? As long as you can maintain residence and other requirements for each given PR, you are good to go. I have called DIBP and specifically asked if someone with PR is OK to apply and the answer was positive. Also, I called to the immigration office of the country where I am staying now, and the answer was again positive as long as I maintain the requirements. However, the US case might be slightly different.


----------



## monte1

zoyakhan said:


> Hi jre,
> 
> I'm good. How are u ?
> Good to know that its something normal.
> There is one more thing, I did not upload the bank statements for my first job. Somehow there is a slight difference in my actual earned salary and the salary mentioned on pay slips (about 10-20 dollars each month). I have already uploaded the salary slips. Do you suggest that I upload the bank statements as well ?
> 
> The feeling that now I have nothing more to do nor to upload is so bizarre..
> 
> thanks


Hi,

Though I am not an expert to advise you, but its not possible for everybody to upload all the bank statements. Recent ones carries more importance, I guess you can hold them, until CO asks you specifically.

BTW I noticed that we have submitted the visa on the same date, 24th April. I uploaded everything upfront including Meds and PCC, still haven't heard anything from CO. There are many timelines where COs are contacting within 10 days, some applied in the month of May have already got visa, kind of uneasiness started to develop, thinking of what can go wrong. 

I guess you have also not been contacted by CO yet, did you try calling DIBP?


----------



## jre05

zoyakhan said:


> Hi jre,
> 
> I'm good. How are u ?
> Good to know that its something normal.
> There is one more thing, I did not upload the bank statements for my first job. Somehow there is a slight difference in my actual earned salary and the salary mentioned on pay slips (about 10-20 dollars each month). I have already uploaded the salary slips. Do you suggest that I upload the bank statements as well ?
> 
> The feeling that now I have nothing more to do nor to upload is so bizarre..
> 
> thanks


That will not be a big deal yet, if I were you, I would upload.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Usmann_ said:


> I wish it were that easy hahaha
> 
> U made it look simple smacky


Smacky!!

I like how you put it Usman! LOL!


----------



## King_of_the_ring

Any one contacted by ad3laid3 [email protected] thirteen ? Is this the sign that I might be entering into year long checks ?

Any one contacted by ad3laid3 [email protected] thirteen ? Is this the sign that I might be entering into year long checks ?

Any one contacted by ad3laid3 [email protected] thirteen ? Is this the sign that I might be entering into year long checks ?

Any one contacted by ad3laid3 [email protected] thirteen ? Is this the sign that I might be entering into year long checks ?

Any one contacted by ad3laid3 [email protected] thirteen ? Is this the sign that I might be entering into year long checks ?

Any one contacted by ad3laid3 [email protected] thirteen ? Is this the sign that I might be entering into year long checks ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

King_of_the_ring said:


> Any one contacted by ad3laid3 [email protected] thirteen ? Is this the sign that I might be entering into year long checks ?
> 
> Any one contacted by ad3laid3 [email protected] thirteen ? Is this the sign that I might be entering into year long checks ?
> 
> Any one contacted by ad3laid3 [email protected] thirteen ? Is this the sign that I might be entering into year long checks ?
> 
> Any one contacted by ad3laid3 [email protected] thirteen ? Is this the sign that I might be entering into year long checks ?
> 
> Any one contacted by ad3laid3 [email protected] thirteen ? Is this the sign that I might be entering into year long checks ?
> 
> Any one contacted by ad3laid3 [email protected] thirteen ? Is this the sign that I might be entering into year long checks ?


Relax mate, Everyone can read your question even if it's written once. You don't have to write it so many times. It's not the right thing to do on a forum. Everybody on this forum can only predict and give an answer to your question. All the posts have equal importance as yours and if anyone has information to answer your question then they will.

I understand your stress and anxiety but don't think so much unless you have got any response from DIBP for your application.


----------



## jatadi

guys please help as i have claimed 15 points for my work experience in India....bt m unable to understand the after clause of ACS.It is as follows

Your Master of Science in Information Technology from Punjab Technical University completed
September 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in
computing
The following employment after April 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
I have been assesed from april 2004 to June 2013....Is my points claim correct?


----------



## jatadi

jatadi said:


> guys please help as i have claimed 15 points for my work experience in India....bt m unable to understand the after clause of ACS.It is as follows
> 
> Your Master of Science in Information Technology from Punjab Technical University completed
> September 2003 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in
> computing
> The following employment after April 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> I have been assesed from april 2004 to June 2013....Is my points claim correct?


I think if my work ex will be assessed after april 2008 then i would probably loose 5pts so total points will be 60 from 65.Still I want to know will i b able to get the grant with 60pts???


----------



## Waqarali20005

jatadi said:


> I think if my work ex will be assessed after april 2008 then i would probably loose 5pts so total points will be 60 from 65.Still I want to know will i b able to get the grant with 60pts???


you can claim points after april 2008, even then you have enough points i.e. 60 to get an invitation....


----------



## jatadi

Waqarali20005 said:


> you can claim points after april 2008, even then you have enough points i.e. 60 to get an invitation....


but I have already claimed 65 points out of ignorance....so now exactly I have 60 points in hand.....Will it lead to refusal now or still there r chances of visa grant as CO hs asked me to submit medicals and pcc....Kindly guide


----------



## bond_bhai

jatadi said:


> but I have already claimed 65 points out of ignorance....so now exactly I have 60 points in hand.....Will it lead to refusal now or still there r chances of visa grant as CO hs asked me to submit medicals and pcc....Kindly guide


Oops, Now, thats a tricky situation. Why did you not check this before submitting an EOI? There have been cases where people have go into trouble because of this.


----------



## hpod

My utmost gratitude and thanks to all the people who are providing their precious support on this forum . 
I got my grant  .. Feeling happy and satisfied .


----------



## bond_bhai

hpod said:


> My utmost gratitude and thanks to all the people who are providing their precious support on this forum .
> I got my grant  .. Feeling happy and satisfied .


Congratulations hpod! 
All the best!


----------



## jatadi

bond_bhai said:


> Oops, Now, thats a tricky situation. Why did you not check this before submitting an EOI? There have been cases where people have go into trouble because of this.



That was just out of sheer ignorance bt does that not mean that if co hs asked for meds n pcc it means she must have reviewed d case atleast once....what do u say?


----------



## Raf84

hpod said:


> My utmost gratitude and thanks to all the people who are providing their precious support on this forum .
> I got my grant  .. Feeling happy and satisfied .


Congrats mate!!! Have a blast...


----------



## smady41

smady41 said:


> Wow, then those idiots lied to me! They sent me an email listing the names including mine and said it was uploaded. I have sent them an email today. Will call them tomorrow.
> 
> So once the meds are properly uploaded, what will be the status? From Recommended to -?


I called the diagnostic center today and they confirm of having the medicals uploaded on 2nd itself.

But still, eVisa show Health, Evidence of - as Recommended.

Will it change to any other status or be the same till end? Should i call the immi guys to confirm?


----------



## manmvk

hpod said:


> My utmost gratitude and thanks to all the people who are providing their precious support on this forum .
> I got my grant  .. Feeling happy and satisfied .


Congratulation Mate!! All the very best to you and your family...


----------



## Santhosh.15

hpod said:


> My utmost gratitude and thanks to all the people who are providing their precious support on this forum .
> I got my grant  .. Feeling happy and satisfied .


Congrats mate. Have a happy and long weekend. Good luck. Cheers.


----------



## samdam

jatadi said:


> I think if my work ex will be assessed after april 2008 then i would probably loose 5pts so total points will be 60 from 65.Still I want to know will i b able to get the grant with 60pts???


That's absolutly fine, 60 is good enough of a score, you are eligible for 189


----------



## jaideepf1407

smady41 said:


> I called the diagnostic center today and they confirm of having the medicals uploaded on 2nd itself. But still, eVisa show Health, Evidence of - as Recommended. Will it change to any other status or be the same till end? Should i call the immi guys to confirm?


Don't worry about the status.As long as the "Organise........" Link has disappeared ,that implies your docs are uploaded..
There will be a message which goes.
" medicals for this ........."

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## Lumee14

*Pls in need of advice on State sponsorship*

Hi All, First of all, I want to commend the users of this forum for the kind of contributions being made. Please i need info on the requirements to obtain state sponsorship in WA, NSW or any other state. My ANZCO is 263111, I am currently on 55 points and i have minimum of 7 in all IELTS band. I just want to know how to go about it. 

Thanks



Visa type - 190| IELTS R-7.5 L-8.5 W-7.0 S- 9.0 (22nd Apr 2014) |263111| ACS Application - 10th Oct 2013 |ACS Positive - 23 Jan 2014 | EOI - 25th Apr 2014 | Invitation Date - ?? | Visa Lodge - ?? | Medicals -?? | PCC - ??


----------



## samdam

Congrats mate

:lalala: : :flock: :bounce: :bump2: lane: :cheer2: :flypig: :lol: :bowl: :elf: :xmastree: :xmassnow: 




hpod said:


> My utmost gratitude and thanks to all the people who are providing their precious support on this forum .
> I got my grant  .. Feeling happy and satisfied .


----------



## monte1

Hi everybody,

Please refer to my time line below, I have submitted my application on 24th April (6 weeks) and yet not heard anything from CO/DIBP.

My medical status says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." and the receipt uploaded shows received.

Its good to see that 189 is on the roll, but the momentum is also making me anxious, thinking of possible reasons of why I am not hearing anything, patience level is being tested and with Delhi getting hotter, making it more difficult to sit and wait.

You all are welcome to throw your suggestions, advice, tips and tricks for not only the reasons of delay but also, on increasing the patience level


----------



## Santhosh.15

monte1 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Please refer to my time line below, I have submitted my application on 24th April (6 weeks) and yet not heard anything from CO/DIBP.
> 
> My medical status says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." and the receipt uploaded shows received.
> 
> Its good to see that 189 is on the roll, but the momentum is also making me anxious, thinking of possible reasons of why I am not hearing anything, patience level is being tested and with Delhi getting hotter, making it more difficult to sit and wait.
> 
> You all are welcome to throw your suggestions, advice, tips and tricks for not only the reasons of delay but also, on increasing the patience level


Mate

Friend of Mine who lodged Visa on 21st March 189, recievedd grant on 05th June, So, Just do not worry, if you have frontloaded everything, you shall recieve grant soon.

Good luck.


----------



## alamin104

Hi friends,
Greetings. Is there anyone from India facing long term check like we Bangladeshis do?


----------



## sunnyalt

monte1 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Please refer to my time line below, I have submitted my application on 24th April (6 weeks) and yet not heard anything from CO/DIBP.
> 
> My medical status says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection." and the receipt uploaded shows received.
> 
> Its good to see that 189 is on the roll, but the momentum is also making me anxious, thinking of possible reasons of why I am not hearing anything, patience level is being tested and with Delhi getting hotter, making it more difficult to sit and wait.
> 
> You all are welcome to throw your suggestions, advice, tips and tricks for not only the reasons of delay but also, on increasing the patience level



Mate, its my 10th week and I haven't heard anything from CO (6 weeks is too early) ...................


----------



## monte1

What you think might be the reason for delays? Did you call DIBP?

Keep us updated as soon as you hear anything.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

smady41 said:


> I called the diagnostic center today and they confirm of having the medicals uploaded on 2nd itself.
> 
> But still, eVisa show Health, Evidence of - as Recommended.
> 
> Will it change to any other status or be the same till end? Should i call the immi guys to confirm?


That status will always be one of the three - Recommended/Required/Requested.

If your 'My Health Declaration' link has been replaced by a comment 'No further ......for this person...based on....DIBP', your medicals have been uploaded.


----------



## usman.shahid

Seniors plz advise, if someone applied two applications (189 & 190), one earlier and second after 8 months of first application, then are the security checks for two applications conducted separately and independently or security checks of second application can delay the first application also, as they started later then that of first application? Any thoughts, opinions please share.


----------



## lovetosmack

MaxTheWolf said:


> That status will always be one of the three - Recommended/Required/Requested.
> 
> If your 'My Health Declaration' link has been replaced by a comment 'No further ......for this person...based on....DIBP', your medicals have been uploaded.


I don't think so Maxx. Because mine have been uploaded and confirmed by [email protected] but the message says - 'the medical exams are yet to be finalized.. Blah blah... ' since 10 weeks.


----------



## karnavidyut

Santhosh.15 said:


> Mate
> 
> Friend of Mine who lodged Visa on 21st March 189, recievedd grant on 05th June, So, Just do not worry, if you have frontloaded everything, you shall recieve grant soon.
> 
> Good luck.


So hopefully we should get it next week! Another week passes by


----------



## sunnyalt

monte1 said:


> What you think might be the reason for delays? Did you call DIBP?
> 
> Keep us updated as soon as you hear anything.


Yes I called DIBP and they said no CO is allocated to my case as of now.

In the last few invitation rounds, they have doubled the amount of invitations (from 1000 to 2000) so I guess its extra workload for them and also if you see this link, the CO allocation hasn't reached the month of April 2014.

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm

All in all, I am hoping to get a CO in a couple of weeks time....... Hoping for the best


----------



## Santhosh.15

Hi all

Posting in behalf of a friend.

Quick query: For ICAA assessment, do we need to send originals thru courier or similar to Vetassess uploading docs is sufficient ??

Also, pls suggest what are the supplementary docs to be sent besides normal papers such as offer, relieving, tax papers etc.,

Thanks in advance.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## sunnyalt

usman.shahid said:


> Seniors plz advise, if someone applied two applications (189 & 190), one earlier and second after 8 months of first application, then are the security checks for two applications conducted separately and independently or security checks of second application can delay the first application also, as they started later then that of first application? Any thoughts, opinions please share.


How can you apply for two permanent visas simultaneously? I believe you need to withdraw one of the applications. When DIBP finalizes one application, they generally revoke any previous Australian visa given to you earlier before granting the permanent visa. In case if you get 189 granted first, you don't need 190.

In my opinion 189 is better than 190 as it provides more job opportunities throughout Australia.


----------



## alamin104

usman.shahid said:


> Seniors plz advise, if someone applied two applications (189 & 190), one earlier and second after 8 months of first application, then are the security checks for two applications conducted separately and independently or security checks of second application can delay the first application also, as they started later then that of first application? Any thoughts, opinions please share.


why u have gone for 190 when u already had an application for 189? Did u have to pay separately?
No idea about your inquiry, bro.


----------



## zameer.ise

*Golden Email in my Inbox*

Hands are shivering...I cannot blink my eys... My heart is little heavy.. ..

YES YES YES !!!.. Today Me and my Wife GOT a GRANT letter..

Ohh GOD thanks a lot .. Thanks a lot for all expat mates as well..

My special thanks to Saathiya (Gem of forum) and Maq_Qatar

Love You ALL


----------



## zoyakhan

jre05 said:


> That will not be a big deal yet, if I were you, I would upload.


Thanks


----------



## SS70011005

zameer.ise said:


> Hands are shivering...I cannot blink my eys... My heart is little heavy.. ..
> 
> YES YES YES !!!.. Today Me and my Wife GOT a GRANT letter..
> 
> Ohh GOD thanks a lot .. Thanks a lot for all expat mates as well..
> 
> My special thanks to Saathiya (Gem of forum) and Maq_Qatar
> 
> Love You ALL


Congrats!!


----------



## usman.shahid

sunnyalt said:


> How can you apply for two permanent visas simultaneously? I believe you need to withdraw one of the applications. When DIBP finalizes one application, they generally revoke any previous Australian visa given to you earlier before granting the permanent visa. In case if you get 189 granted first, you don't need 190.
> 
> In my opinion 189 is better than 190 as it provides more job opportunities throughout Australia.


I will withdraw 190 if 189 comes first. Visa that comes later cancels the previous granted visa. In this case if 189 comes after 190 it will automatically cancel 190 visa. However if 189 comes first then i will withdraw 190.


----------



## zoyakhan

monte1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Though I am not an expert to advise you, but its not possible for everybody to upload all the bank statements. Recent ones carries more importance, I guess you can hold them, until CO asks you specifically.
> 
> BTW I noticed that we have submitted the visa on the same date, 24th April. I uploaded everything upfront including Meds and PCC, still haven't heard anything from CO. There are many timelines where COs are contacting within 10 days, some applied in the month of May have already got visa, kind of uneasiness started to develop, thinking of what can go wrong.
> 
> I guess you have also not been contacted by CO yet, did you try calling DIBP?


Hi,

No I have not yet been contacted by the CO. People on the forum suggested that I should wait for a while before calling DIBP. Sometimes they just give a direct grant.
I have had 3-4 different employments, perhaps they are taking time to verify them (not sure). 
this is true that a lot many people were contacted by the CO within few days and some are waiting since ages. No idea about their criteria.

I will call DIBP if I do not hear from the CO in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## usman.shahid

alamin104 said:


> why u have gone for 190 when u already had an application for 189? Did u have to pay separately?
> No idea about your inquiry, bro.


190 was being processed quickly at that time, and i had the invitation too. So i applied thinking that 189 may take ages to finalise. But i was stupid. And yes i had to pay separately 

Now what you advise me? should i withdraw 190 or keep both going?


----------



## mainak

zameer.ise said:


> Hands are shivering...I cannot blink my eys... My heart is little heavy.. ..
> 
> YES YES YES !!!.. Today Me and my Wife GOT a GRANT letter..
> 
> Ohh GOD thanks a lot .. Thanks a lot for all expat mates as well..
> 
> My special thanks to Saathiya (Gem of forum) and Maq_Qatar
> 
> Love You ALL


Congrats Zameer



You did PCC & Med all after me, I remember the conversation during that time - and no sign of golden mail for me 

whatever, congratulation for life down under


----------



## huzefa85

zameer.ise said:


> Hands are shivering...I cannot blink my eys... My heart is little heavy.. ..
> 
> YES YES YES !!!.. Today Me and my Wife GOT a GRANT letter..
> 
> Ohh GOD thanks a lot .. Thanks a lot for all expat mates as well..
> 
> My special thanks to Saathiya (Gem of forum) and Maq_Qatar
> 
> Love You ALL


Congrats buddy  All the best for your future

Which team your CO Was from?


----------



## sunnyalt

zoyakhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> No I have not yet been contacted by the CO. People on the forum suggested that I should wait for a while before calling DIBP. Sometimes they just give a direct grant.
> I have had 3-4 different employments, perhaps they are taking time to verify them (not sure).
> this is true that a lot many people were contacted by the CO within few days and some are waiting since ages. No idea about their criteria.
> 
> I will call DIBP if I do not hear from the CO in the next 2 weeks.



I am in the same boat........ 10th week and NO sign of CO


----------



## chiku2006

zameer.ise said:


> Hands are shivering...I cannot blink my eys... My heart is little heavy.. ..
> 
> YES YES YES !!!.. Today Me and my Wife GOT a GRANT letter..
> 
> Ohh GOD thanks a lot .. Thanks a lot for all expat mates as well..
> 
> My special thanks to Saathiya (Gem of forum) and Maq_Qatar
> 
> Love You ALL


Congrats Dude !!


----------



## Happybets

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Posting in behalf of a friend.
> 
> Quick query: For ICAA assessment, do we need to send originals thru courier or similar to Vetassess uploading docs is sufficient ??
> 
> Also, pls suggest what are the supplementary docs to be sent besides normal papers such as offer, relieving, tax papers etc.,
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Santhosh


Hi
I submitted all notarised docs like uni and institute syllabus, all marks heels, all employment docs and reference letters. It has to be couriered to them. I prepared an index for all docs so that it was ready for reference. I got my assessment in 1 week.
Hope it helps.


----------



## zoyakhan

sunnyalt said:


> I am in the same boat........ 10th week and NO sign of CO


I heard that onshore applicants get the grant very soon... 

May be it has something to do with our nationality


----------



## roze

Congratulation to 189's who are getting Grants

And Best of Luck for 190's ... Do not worry Guys We gonna get the Grant Soon As well


----------



## sunnyalt

zoyakhan said:


> I heard that onshore applicants get the grant very soon...
> 
> May be it has something to do with our nationality


I believe the same. It could be external security checks otherwise I should have got my grant by now.


----------



## melvic90210

Hi All,
I will be paying my visa fee tomorrow using ICICI bank AUD travel card. My question is, while making the payment what option should i select, Debit card or Credit card.

Would highly appreciate a response.....


----------



## cancerianlrules

melvic90210 said:


> Hi All,
> I will be paying my visa fee tomorrow using ICICI bank AUD travel card. My question is, while making the payment what option should i select, Debit card or Credit card.
> 
> Would highly appreciate a response.....


Technically speaking, as you already have money in the card it should be a debit card. 

Let's wait for the people who have used it.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Happybets said:


> Hi
> I submitted all notarised docs like uni and institute syllabus, all marks heels, all employment docs and reference letters. It has to be couriered to them. I prepared an index for all docs so that it was ready for reference. I got my assessment in 1 week.
> Hope it helps.


Thanks buddy. And, it seems you have three different categories to choose like normal or fastrack and somethingelse, which one do you suggest buddy ??

TIA

Santhosh


----------



## jatadi

cancerianlrules said:


> Technically speaking, as you already have money in the card it should be a debit card.
> 
> Let's wait for the people who have used it.


It is a debit card for sure as I have also paid thru icici AUD card


----------



## Happybets

Santhosh.15 said:


> Thanks buddy. And, it seems you have three different categories to choose like normal or fastrack and somethingelse, which one do you suggest buddy ??
> 
> TIA
> 
> Santhosh


Normal is good enough. I chose it and got both qualifications assessment and employment assessment done. It was very quick. I had a bad experience with CPA.


----------



## zameer.ise

huzefa85 said:


> Congrats buddy  All the best for your future
> 
> Which team your CO Was from?


Initially CO allocated from Team 34 Brisbane but received grant from Team 33 Brisbane. Please don't ask me why


----------



## zameer.ise

mainak said:


> Congrats Zameer
> 
> 
> 
> You did PCC & Med all after me, I remember the conversation during that time - and no sign of golden mail for me
> 
> whatever, congratulation for life down under



Don't worry mainak, You never when your inbox will have GRANT email. Wish you all the best.................


----------



## Santhosh.15

Happybets said:


> Normal is good enough. I chose it and got both qualifications assessment and employment assessment done. It was very quick. I had a bad experience with CPA.


Thanks mate....Really appreciate ..


----------



## VISU

*Case Officer?*



zameer.ise said:


> Initially CO allocated from Team 34 Brisbane but received grant from Team 33 Brisbane. Please don't ask me why


Hello Zameer, Firstly congrats and my best wishes for you down the line

Actually, I've applied for 189 on 6 May with 60points through a MARA agent and I didn't get any CO. Could you tell me how do you know that we got an officer allocated? Did you apply by yourself or agent?

Regards..


----------



## ggupta002

ggupta002 said:


> I guess its an old one mate...I got ACS cleared in June 2012.
> Could there be any issues ?


Guys..can someone pls shed some light on this issue....My ACS got cleared in June 2012 and will be expired by the end of this month. I lodged visa on 24th May..Will this cause any issue if CO is allocated after June ?


----------



## kavith

sunnyalt said:


> Mate, its my 10th week and I haven't heard anything from CO (6 weeks is too early) ...................


I am in 8th week.. still not got... It is very nervous now


----------



## techie_blr

Hi Friends,

Does anyone have experience getting PCC(Criminal Records Certificate) from South Korea?

I just spoke to Korean Embassy, they said it will take 3 weeks.

Regards


----------



## maq_qatar

ggupta002 said:


> Guys..can someone pls shed some light on this issue....My ACS got cleared in June 2012 and will be expired by the end of this month. I lodged visa on 24th May..Will this cause any issue if CO is allocated after June ?


I don't think it will create any problem. Don't worry.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## VISU

*Be Positive*



ggupta002 said:


> Guys..can someone pls shed some light on this issue....My ACS got cleared in June 2012 and will be expired by the end of this month. I lodged visa on 24th May..Will this cause any issue if CO is allocated after June ?


Hey Gupta, Could you reveal the date of expiry, which would be more precise to predict an Case officer allocation by then or not
:fingerscrossed: I think your document should be valid while you have lodged an application, in which case you are in safe hands. Please check DIBP wesite for further verification or contact a MARA agent/customer support of DIBP.

I strongly recon to front load all the required docs like Med, PCC, Overseas-PCC(if required) and Forms 80 etc..


----------



## Achilles_as

olways said:


> Can you clearify where it says you can't have two PRs? As long as you can maintain residence and other requirements for each given PR, you are good to go. I have called DIBP and specifically asked if someone with PR is OK to apply and the answer was positive. Also, I called to the immigration office of the country where I am staying now, and the answer was again positive as long as I maintain the requirements. However, the US case might be slightly different.


I can look for that info and let you know if needed. But this might be a US only thingy, but I know people here who have faced this challenge....


----------



## raunak_14

*Finally 189 *

Hello Every1,

Finally I got my 189 Visa grant letter. It was so quick I still cant believe.
Thanks a lot to every1 for the support and help provided and all the best.

Quick History:

EOI Applied: 12/02/2014
Invitation: 26/05/2014
Fees Paid : 28/05/2014
Doc Uploaded: 30/05/2014
Visa Grant: 04/06/2014 ( no CO allocated)


----------



## VISU

*Delay?*



sunnyalt said:


> I believe the same. It could be external security checks otherwise I should have got my grant by now.


Hello Sunnyail & Zoya, I don't think your reasons for the delay are accountable..
After a long research on CO allocation, I came to know that all 189 visas are picked randomly by Cos' themselves. On most occasions they prioritize high IELTS score-8/9 in each, followed by most work experience and the rest is luck..

I myself do not have any experience to be prioritized and I just have 60 points. People with 60 and work experience who applied 10 days post to mine got CO and grants too.
Have faith in God and ureself..ray:


----------



## Achilles_as

jatadi said:


> I think if my work ex will be assessed after april 2008 then i would probably loose 5pts so total points will be 60 from 65.Still I want to know will i b able to get the grant with 60pts???


You should be ok with 60 points.


----------



## Achilles_as

hpod said:


> My utmost gratitude and thanks to all the people who are providing their precious support on this forum . I got my grant  .. Feeling happy and satisfied .


Many congrats buddy!!!!


----------



## chiku2006

raunak_14 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> Finally I got my 189 Visa grant letter. It was so quick I still cant believe.
> Thanks a lot to every1 for the support and help provided and all the best.
> 
> Quick History:
> 
> EOI Applied: 12/02/2014
> Invitation: 26/05/2014
> Fees Paid : 28/05/2014
> Doc Uploaded: 30/05/2014
> Visa Grant: 04/06/2014 ( no CO allocated)


WTF, 6 days????? Holy crap !!

Enjoy your grant mate... have fun and all the best..


----------



## VISU

*Ur points?*



raunak_14 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> Finally I got my 189 Visa grant letter. It was so quick I still cant believe.
> Thanks a lot to every1 for the support and help provided and all the best.
> 
> Quick History:
> 
> EOI Applied: 12/02/2014
> Invitation: 26/05/2014
> Fees Paid : 28/05/2014
> Doc Uploaded: 30/05/2014
> Visa Grant: 04/06/2014 ( no CO allocated)


Hello Raunak, May I know your points and Occupation?

Enjoy ur success..:whoo:


----------



## rashe_12

raunak_14 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> Finally I got my 189 Visa grant letter. It was so quick I still cant believe.
> Thanks a lot to every1 for the support and help provided and all the best.
> 
> Quick History:
> 
> EOI Applied: 12/02/2014
> Invitation: 26/05/2014
> Fees Paid : 28/05/2014
> Doc Uploaded: 30/05/2014
> Visa Grant: 04/06/2014 ( no CO allocated)


Record for the quickest grant should go to you 

Congrats!!!


----------



## chiku2006

rashe_12 said:


> Record for the quickest grant should go to you
> 
> Congrats!!!


It seems CO's are in competition with each other to finalise a case. ... I am happy for all 189 aspirants !!


----------



## mithu93ku

dubaident said:


> hello all
> 
> i did my medicals on September 15 and the results were uploaded on 17th through e health as informed by the clinic .but still the requirement for health as shown in my account as "requested".How many days it will take for the results to be updated in my account?? is there any way I will be able to track your medical results??


Is your " organise your health " link disappeared? Could you see "No health examination is required......" ? 
If the answers are "yes", then your medicals are finalized! 
Ignore "requested" status. 
Cheers !
Mithu


----------



## Achilles_as

zameer.ise said:


> Hands are shivering...I cannot blink my eys... My heart is little heavy.. .. YES YES YES !!!.. Today Me and my Wife GOT a GRANT letter.. Ohh GOD thanks a lot .. Thanks a lot for all expat mates as well.. My special thanks to Saathiya (Gem of forum) and Maq_Qatar Love You ALL


Congratulations buddy to you and your family !!!! All the best for the next stages now....
Brilliant more good news... Keep it rolling guys!!!!


----------



## raunak_14

Thanks Mate..
God is great.


----------



## raunak_14

VISU said:


> Hello Raunak, May I know your points and Occupation?
> 
> Enjoy ur success..:whoo:


I applies for ICT business analyst with 60 points.
( age 30, 10 ielts, 15 bachelors, 5 masters)


----------



## raunak_14

rashe_12 said:


> Record for the quickest grant should go to you
> 
> Congrats!!!


Thanks Mate


----------



## chiku2006

raunak_14 said:


> Thanks Mate


Are you onshore?


----------



## cancerianlrules

chiku2006 said:


> Are you onshore?


He appears to be an onshore applicant got 5 points for masters in AUS, no employment checks required


----------



## Achilles_as

raunak_14 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> Finally I got my 189 Visa grant letter. It was so quick I still cant believe.
> Thanks a lot to every1 for the support and help provided and all the best.
> 
> Quick History:
> 
> EOI Applied: 12/02/2014
> Invitation: 26/05/2014
> Fees Paid : 28/05/2014
> Doc Uploaded: 30/05/2014
> Visa Grant: 04/06/2014 ( no CO allocated)


6 days,!!!!!! Holy smokes.... Congrats dude!!!!!! This is some news...


----------



## Donavan

Anybody got a grant from Adelaide Team 6?


----------



## VISU

*ANy agents?*



Donavan said:


> Anybody got a grant from Adelaide Team 6?


Did you apply by yourself or any MARA agent?


----------



## Donavan

VISU said:


> Did you apply by yourself or any MARA agent?


I applied myself.


----------



## Donavan

Next question;

How do I know if my medicals have been referred?


----------



## maq_qatar

raunak_14 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> Finally I got my 189 Visa grant letter. It was so quick I still cant believe.
> Thanks a lot to every1 for the support and help provided and all the best.
> 
> Quick History:
> 
> EOI Applied: 12/02/2014
> Invitation: 26/05/2014
> Fees Paid : 28/05/2014
> Doc Uploaded: 30/05/2014
> Visa Grant: 04/06/2014 ( no CO allocated)


Great!!!, This is unbelievable faster than bullet :laser: Many Congratulation to you.

Please join below thread to share your further exp.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/164676-job-australia.html


----------



## VISU

*Acquaintance?*



raunak_14 said:


> I applies for ICT business analyst with 60 points.
> ( age 30, 10 ielts, 15 bachelors, 5 masters)


Hey Raunak, Just wondering if I know U?

Are you from Bombay orginally and were you in Sydney and then moved to Melbourne? 

Cheers!


----------



## VISU

*Onshore appln!*



cancerianlrules said:


> He appears to be an onshore applicant got 5 points for masters in AUS, no employment checks required


Hello all, I don't think Raunak's earliest grant is because of no employment checks or onshore appl'n, it is simply luck and probably because to two applicants together.

My points and claims are similar to his but mine is an offshore appl'n though. Aspirants with onshore applications were also put on hold for 2-3months in some occasions.


----------



## maq_qatar

zameer.ise said:


> Hands are shivering...I cannot blink my eys... My heart is little heavy.. ..
> 
> YES YES YES !!!.. Today Me and my Wife GOT a GRANT letter..
> 
> Ohh GOD thanks a lot .. Thanks a lot for all expat mates as well..
> 
> My special thanks to Saathiya (Gem of forum) and Maq_Qatar
> 
> Love You ALL


That’s great mate, I am very happy for you and Many Congratulation to you. Now you can spread your wings and fly. Hope we all will meet there and will have party with all forum members.

Please join below thread to share your further experience with us.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/164676-job-australia.html


----------



## cancerianlrules

VISU said:


> Hello all, I don't think Raunak's earliest grant is because of no employment checks or onshore appl'n, it is simply luck and probably because to two applicants together.
> 
> My points and claims are similar to his but mine is an offshore appl'n though. Aspirants with onshore applications were also put on hold for 2-3months in some occasions.


Good for you!


----------



## techie_blr

Guys,

I was contacted by my CO and requested for

1. Evidence of character
2. Evidence of Health

This means they requested only for medical check and PCC right? I do not need to upload form 80 as they have not requested for it. I hope my understanding is correct..
Friends please suggest...

Regards


----------



## sudarshan1987

techie_blr said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was contacted by my CO and requested for
> 
> 1. Evidence of character
> 2. Evidence of Health
> 
> This means they requested only for medical check and PCC right? I do not need to upload form 80 as they have not requested for it. I hope my understanding is correct..
> Friends please suggest...
> 
> Regards


Even though they have not specifically mentioned Form 80 it is better to fill it up and keep it ready.


----------



## VISU

*Documents to Co..*



techie_blr said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was contacted by my CO and requested for
> 
> 1. Evidence of character
> 2. Evidence of Health
> 
> This means they requested only for medical check and PCC right? I do not need to upload form 80 as they have not requested for it. I hope my understanding is correct..
> Friends please suggest...
> 
> Regards


Hello mate, This is one of the major problems with Australian migration. They sometimes ask documents one by one. However, I recommend you to apply for medicals, PCC and also get Form 80 done. Just upload Medicals and PCC for now and then wait for the Co to ask for Form 80, so that U can reply immediately. I don't see a reason for Co to skip your Form-80. On some occasions they may ask for Form 1221 as well.


----------



## Sandy J

hpod said:


> My utmost gratitude and thanks to all the people who are providing their precious support on this forum .
> I got my grant  .. Feeling happy and satisfied .


Winner winner chicken dinner. Let the bottle rolling today


----------



## Sandy J

zameer.ise said:


> Hands are shivering...I cannot blink my eys... My heart is little heavy.. ..
> 
> YES YES YES !!!.. Today Me and my Wife GOT a GRANT letter..
> 
> Ohh GOD thanks a lot .. Thanks a lot for all expat mates as well..
> 
> My special thanks to Saathiya (Gem of forum) and Maq_Qatar
> 
> Love You ALL


So well expressed mate. Congrats.


----------



## chandana

Hi Friends,

Just heard from my agent that my CO has been assigned and had requested for the PCC and medicals for myself and family.

From your experience, after providing the first set of documents requested by the CO, are there usually multiple rounds of clarifications/ document requests by the CO, before the visa grant?

thanks in advance


----------



## Sandy J

raunak_14 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> Finally I got my 189 Visa grant letter. It was so quick I still cant believe.
> Thanks a lot to every1 for the support and help provided and all the best.
> 
> Quick History:
> 
> EOI Applied: 12/02/2014
> Invitation: 26/05/2014
> Fees Paid : 28/05/2014
> Doc Uploaded: 30/05/2014
> Visa Grant: 04/06/2014 ( no CO allocated)



This is so surreal. Many congrats and enjoy the moment.


----------



## maq_qatar

techie_blr said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was contacted by my CO and requested for
> 
> 1. Evidence of character
> 2. Evidence of Health
> 
> This means they requested only for medical check and PCC right? I do not need to upload form 80 as they have not requested for it. I hope my understanding is correct..
> Friends please suggest...
> 
> Regards


In my case first he asked for medical and pcc and once i submitted he asked for form 80. So better be prepare with form 80 before they ask for it

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Achilles_as

sudarshan1987 said:


> Even though they have not specifically mentioned Form 80 it is better to fill it up and keep it ready.


During this process delay and wait of very single day counts. I would recommend uploading form 80 before hand along with your medicals and PCC. Even if you keep it handly then the CO will look for it then ask you for it and when you provide say in couple days then will look into it. Uploading now make it available for the CO the moment she/he thinks about it... Will save you those precious days.


----------



## smady41

raunak_14 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> Finally I got my 189 Visa grant letter. It was so quick I still cant believe.
> Thanks a lot to every1 for the support and help provided and all the best.
> 
> Quick History:
> 
> EOI Applied: 12/02/2014
> Invitation: 26/05/2014
> Fees Paid : 28/05/2014
> Doc Uploaded: 30/05/2014
> Visa Grant: 04/06/2014 ( no CO allocated)


Congrats buddy. Do you mind sharing with us your occupation code?


----------



## Santhosh.15

smady41 said:


> Congrats buddy. Do you mind sharing with us your occupation code?


His details he mentioned already in the last page my friend.

ICT business analyst with 60 points.
( age 30, 10 ielts, 15 bachelors, 5 masters) Onshore.


----------



## smady41

zameer.ise said:


> Hands are shivering...I cannot blink my eys... My heart is little heavy.. ..
> 
> YES YES YES !!!.. Today Me and my Wife GOT a GRANT letter..
> 
> Ohh GOD thanks a lot .. Thanks a lot for all expat mates as well..
> 
> My special thanks to Saathiya (Gem of forum) and Maq_Qatar
> 
> Love You ALL


Big congrats bro.! Seems 261313 on a roll. 

Where you contacted by CO or is it a direct grant?


----------



## techie_blr

maq_qatar said:


> In my case first he asked for medical and pcc and once i submitted he asked for form 80. So better be prepare with form 80 before they ask for it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Dear maq_qatar,

Thanks for the suggestion. You recommend to keep form80 ready and upload only when theu request for it or shall I upload proactively?

Regards


----------



## smady41

MaxTheWolf said:


> That status will always be one of the three - Recommended/Required/Requested.
> 
> If your 'My Health Declaration' link has been replaced by a comment 'No further ......for this person...based on....DIBP', your medicals have been uploaded.


There you go. Then my meds are in.  Thanks man


----------



## smady41

lovetosmack said:


> I don't think so Maxx. Because mine have been uploaded and confirmed by [email protected] but the message says - 'the medical exams are yet to be finalized.. Blah blah... ' since 10 weeks.


Oh! I now see this, its confusing.  But is that email ID where we can send our questions on meds upload?

For now, I will just take peace for the fact that the organize link is gone and the msg for each applicant says - no health check required per details submitted - blah blah.


----------



## maq_qatar

techie_blr said:


> Dear maq_qatar,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. You recommend to keep form80 ready and upload only when theu request for it or shall I upload proactively?
> 
> Regards


Better upload without asking this will speedup your grant. Goodluck

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## techie_blr

maq_qatar said:


> Better upload without asking this will speedup your grant. Goodluck
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks maq_qatar,

My anothe bottleneck is collecting PCC from South Korea, they are saying it will take 3 weeks and I need to personally visit consulate office for application, which I can apply only on coming monday .. it will be too tight for me considering 28 days deadline given by CO. 

I hope things should move just in time for me


----------



## JeDiKnight

is a pcc required for all countries where one has lived in his/her lifetime or only in last few years? i heard somewhere that it is required for countries lived in the last 10 years only. please clarify..


----------



## chiku2006

techie_blr said:


> Thanks maq_qatar,
> 
> My anothe bottleneck is collecting PCC from South Korea, they are saying it will take 3 weeks and I need to personally visit consulate office for application, which I can apply only on coming monday .. it will be too tight for me considering 28 days deadline given by CO.
> 
> I hope things should move just in time for me


There is no hard and fast rule of 28 days, if you are facing a problem in arranging a document in a given stipulated time frame then by all means you can go back to your CO and share the challenge. . They will definately pay heed to your problem and will give you an extra time... dont worry bro !!


----------



## maq_qatar

techie_blr said:


> Thanks maq_qatar,
> 
> My anothe bottleneck is collecting PCC from South Korea, they are saying it will take 3 weeks and I need to personally visit consulate office for application, which I can apply only on coming monday .. it will be too tight for me considering 28 days deadline given by CO.
> 
> I hope things should move just in time for me


No problem dear, once you have applied just inform your case officer with proof of receipt. They will give you extention in case of delay.

Generally you have to reply within 28 days with reason for delay.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

JeDiKnight said:


> is a pcc required for all countries where one has lived in his/her lifetime or only in last few years? i heard somewhere that it is required for countries lived in the last 10 years only. please clarify..


Yes for last 10 year where you stay more thn 12 month of time

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## wonderful

Hi

I have received an invitation on 26 may 2014. Now i m busy collating all the docs. I am from india.
I currently live in the UK from last 15 months. Hence i have got my PCC from here. Can anyone tell me how to get Indian PCC from UK.? 

Please advise.


----------



## bond_bhai

wonderful said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received an invitation on 26 may 2014. Now i m busy collating all the docs. I am from india.
> I currently live in the UK from last 15 months. Hence i have got my PCC from here. Can anyone tell me how to get Indian PCC from UK.?
> 
> Please advise.


This thread has excellent information for you - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/312129-india-pcc-while-living-uk.html


----------



## manmvk

raunak_14 said:


> Hello Every1,
> 
> Finally I got my 189 Visa grant letter. It was so quick I still cant believe.
> Thanks a lot to every1 for the support and help provided and all the best.


Grant in Just one week!!! Congratulation Mate..All the very best to you and your family...


----------



## arung001

*eeeehaaa Grant*

Dear Friends,

After long, anxious and nervous wait for months, so much of running around to speed things up at each and every stage; with Gods blessing, woke up this morning (like any other day to check my email in Bed) to find the Golden Mail 

Ya Baby, its a Grant 

My wife didn't believe me when I woke her up. I didn't either 

I am glad, finally the moment has come. Taking a small break to party hard arty:arty:arty: before starting the next step.

My timelines are on my signature for reference. 

All the best to all who are waiting. Hope, you all experience this moment pretty soon. 

Cheers


----------



## Santhosh.15

arung001 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> After long, anxious and nervous wait for months, so much of running around to speed things up at each and every stage; with Gods blessing, woke up this morning (like any other day to check my email in Bed) to find the Golden Mail
> 
> Ya Baby, its a Grant
> 
> My wife didn't believe me when I woke her up. I didn't either
> 
> I am glad, finally the moment has come. Taking a small break to party hard arty:arty:arty: before starting the next step.
> 
> My timelines are on my signature for reference.
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting. Hope, you all experience this moment pretty soon.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats mate. Yeah, Party hard....have a great partying weekend...Good luck


----------



## manmvk

arung001 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> After long, anxious and nervous wait for months, so much of running around to speed things up at each and every stage; with Gods blessing, woke up this morning (like any other day to check my email in Bed) to find the Golden Mail
> 
> Ya Baby, its a Grant


Congratulation Mate!!!....Party Hard...All the very best to you and your family.....


----------



## techie_blr

arung001 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> After long, anxious and nervous wait for months, so much of running around to speed things up at each and every stage; with Gods blessing, woke up this morning (like any other day to check my email in Bed) to find the Golden Mail
> 
> Ya Baby, its a Grant
> 
> My wife didn't believe me when I woke her up. I didn't either
> 
> I am glad, finally the moment has come. Taking a small break to party hard arty:arty:arty: before starting the next step.
> 
> My timelines are on my signature for reference.
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting. Hope, you all experience this moment pretty soon.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats Arung,

I wish god will bless again to get you a job with much faster speed.
Keep updating your progress...

Regards


----------



## Achilles_as

arung001 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> After long, anxious and nervous wait for months, so much of running around to speed things up at each and every stage; with Gods blessing, woke up this morning (like any other day to check my email in Bed) to find the Golden Mail
> 
> Ya Baby, its a Grant
> 
> My wife didn't believe me when I woke her up. I didn't either
> 
> I am glad, finally the moment has come. Taking a small break to party hard arty:arty:arty: before starting the next step.
> 
> My timelines are on my signature for reference.
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting. Hope, you all experience this moment pretty soon.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats Buddy!!! Must be a blissful feeling. All the best for the next steps..


----------



## ALIPA

chandana said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just heard from my agent that my CO has been assigned and had requested for the PCC and medicals for myself and family.
> 
> From your experience, after providing the first set of documents requested by the CO, are there usually multiple rounds of clarifications/ document requests by the CO, before the visa grant?
> 
> thanks in advance


depends. possible to ask more things depend on circumstances. As i heard most of the time just 1 time communication.


----------



## HMalhotra

Hey guys.. 

I have been out of touch with the thread lately.. Have got a concern.. I applied for the visa (subclass 189) along with all the respective documents, PCC and Medicals on May 16th.. Was asked by my CO to submit form 1221 on May 29th and which I reverted with, the next day..

I didn't hear from the CO afterwards.. I am just hoping I am not missing anything.. 

Is there anything I am missing or should I wait for the grant. This might sound silly to some, but is a genuinely asked question.. 

Thanks..


----------



## deepshi

Hi Guys,

I applied for visa on 7th May 2014 and CO was assigned on 22nd May (Brisbane Team 34.. Initials AM). CO asked for additional documents as evidence to prove my relationship with my spouse. I had already submitted my Marriage Certificate at the time of lodging visa. I submitted all additional documents requested by CO on 3rd June 2014. But I see that 'Evidence of Spouse - Marriage Certificate' is still coming as Requested. I clicked on Attach Document against the link and uploaded Marriage Certificate again, but the link is still showing Requested.
Is it normal ?


----------



## maq_qatar

deepshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for visa on 7th May 2014 and CO was assigned on 22nd May (Brisbane Team 34.. Initials AM). CO asked for additional documents as evidence to prove my relationship with my spouse. I had already submitted my Marriage Certificate at the time of lodging visa. I submitted all additional documents requested by CO on 3rd June 2014. But I see that 'Evidence of Spouse - Marriage Certificate' is still coming as Requested. I clicked on Attach Document against the link and uploaded Marriage Certificate again, but the link is still showing Requested.
> Is it normal ?


Yes, its normal. Many of us have the same status of requested document.


----------



## mithu93ku

deepshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for visa on 7th May 2014 and CO was assigned on 22nd May (Brisbane Team 34.. Initials AM). CO asked for additional documents as evidence to prove my relationship with my spouse. I had already submitted my Marriage Certificate at the time of lodging visa. I submitted all additional documents requested by CO on 3rd June 2014. But I see that 'Evidence of Spouse - Marriage Certificate' is still coming as Requested. I clicked on Attach Document against the link and uploaded Marriage Certificate again, but the link is still showing Requested.
> Is it normal ?


Only marriage certificate does not always satisfy CO about "Evidence of a Genuine and Continuing Relationship" . You have to send more evidence.


----------



## maq_qatar

HMalhotra said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> I have been out of touch with the thread lately.. Have got a concern.. I applied for the visa (subclass 189) along with all the respective documents, PCC and Medicals on May 16th.. Was asked by my CO to submit form 1221 on May 29th and which I reverted with, the next day..
> 
> I didn't hear from the CO afterwards.. I am just hoping I am not missing anything..
> 
> Is there anything I am missing or should I wait for the grant. This might sound silly to some, but is a genuinely asked question..
> 
> Thanks..


nothing to worry mate, be relax you will receive your grant soon.


----------



## maq_qatar

arung001 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> After long, anxious and nervous wait for months, so much of running around to speed things up at each and every stage; with Gods blessing, woke up this morning (like any other day to check my email in Bed) to find the Golden Mail
> 
> Ya Baby, its a Grant
> 
> My wife didn't believe me when I woke her up. I didn't either
> 
> I am glad, finally the moment has come. Taking a small break to party hard arty:arty:arty: before starting the next step.
> 
> My timelines are on my signature for reference.
> 
> All the best to all who are waiting. Hope, you all experience this moment pretty soon.
> 
> Cheers


Many congratulation to you and your family and wish you all the best for future life.:tea: party........


----------



## Nish2006

Hi Guys,
I want to know how to claim partner points. I have got 55 points now, need additional 5 points which i plan to claim through Partner points. My spouse had taken an IELTS exams and has got an overall band of 6.5 and she has done her masters. When i tried to claim for the partner points when entering details in EOI, it asked for Partner's nominated occupation. Currently she is working as a montessori teacher here, i haven't got any assessment done for her job, do i need to get assessment done, then only will be able to claim or is there any other way to claim for partner points?


----------



## bond_bhai

Nish2006 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I want to know how to claim partner points. I have got 55 points now, need additional 5 points which i plan to claim through Partner points. My spouse had taken an IELTS exams and has got an overall band of 6.5 and she has done her masters. When i tried to claim for the partner points when entering details in EOI, it asked for Partner's nominated occupation. Currently she is working as a montessori teacher here, i haven't got any assessment done for her job, do i need to get assessment done, then only will be able to claim or is there any other way to claim for partner points?


You need to get her skills assessed and the "nominated occupation" should be in the same list as yours - meaning - both your occupations should be in SOL or both your occupations should be in CSOL. Apart from the IELTS. Else, you cannot claim the partner points.


----------



## jatadi

VISU said:


> Hello Zameer, Firstly congrats and my best wishes for you down the line
> 
> Actually, I've applied for 189 on 6 May with 60points through a MARA agent and I didn't get any CO. Could you tell me how do you know that we got an officer allocated? Did you apply by yourself or agent?
> 
> Regards..


I got to know about my CO when she dropped an email requesting for pcc medicals and form 80.I am yet to submit these docs to her.


----------



## Santhosh.15

Nish2006 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I want to know how to claim partner points. I have got 55 points now, need additional 5 points which i plan to claim through Partner points. My spouse had taken an IELTS exams and has got an overall band of 6.5 and she has done her masters. When i tried to claim for the partner points when entering details in EOI, it asked for Partner's nominated occupation. Currently she is working as a montessori teacher here, i haven't got any assessment done for her job, do i need to get assessment done, then only will be able to claim or is there any other way to claim for partner points?


My bhai bond here explained about spouse assessment perfectly.

You may also need to check if your occupation is available in any of the states, State sponsorship gives you 5 points as you already have 55 points.

Good luck


----------



## wonderful

bond_bhai said:


> This thread has excellent information for you - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/312129-india-pcc-while-living-uk.html


Thank you.

I m currently living in london, n need indian pcc asap. Is it possible if i go to india n get pcc done frm there(coz it takes 7-10 days) rather than waiting here fr 45 days?? Would tht b a acceptable ??


----------



## bond_bhai

wonderful said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I m currently living in london, n need indian pcc asap. Is it possible if i go to india n get pcc done frm there(coz it takes 7-10 days) rather than waiting here fr 45 days?? Would tht b a acceptable ??


Well, Its upto you. But remember, if the passport guys think your application needs a "verification" then it might more time. It would involve police coming to your residence and doing checks and stuff. This might or might not happen if your current address is same as the one in passport but there are people who have been "selected" for verification even if the addresses are same. So, its your call.


----------



## jatadi

guys
does the case officer keeps on asking for the extra docs even after he hs asked for pcc medicals and form 80?or these are the last set of docs they generally ask???


----------



## arunan

Please let me know along with form 80 should we fill the statutory declaration as well ?
I completed my medicals last week and the hospital representative told that my medicals was uploaded on wednesday evening. But I still do not see the status changed . It shows requested as the CO has requested the medicals.

Thanks


----------



## jatadi

arunan said:


> Please let me know along with form 80 should we fill the statutory declaration as well ?
> 
> Thanks


no no u just need to fill the form 80 and attach....


----------



## deepshi

mithu93ku said:


> Only marriage certificate does not always satisfy CO about "Evidence of a Genuine and Continuing Relationship" . You have to send more evidence.


Yes I know..and I have already submitted other supporting documents after the CO asked for it. Marriage certificate was something I uploaded while lodging the visa..when CO asked for additional evidence for relationship, the status of marriage certificate changed from received to requested. now i hv uploaded other proofs supporting relationship but still marriage certificate shows requested..i uploaded marriage certificate again but it is still showing as requested.


----------



## jatadi

deepshi said:


> Yes I know..and I have already submitted other supporting documents after the CO asked for it. Marriage certificate was something I uploaded while lodging the visa..when CO asked for additional evidence for relationship, the status of marriage certificate changed from received to requested. now i hv uploaded other proofs supporting relationship but still marriage certificate shows requested..i uploaded marriage certificate again but it is still showing as requested.


requested will b changed to received on its own.You dont have to worry about that.


----------



## mithu93ku

deepshi said:


> Yes I know..and I have already submitted other supporting documents after the CO asked for it. Marriage certificate was something I uploaded while lodging the visa..when CO asked for additional evidence for relationship, the status of marriage certificate changed from received to requested. now i hv uploaded other proofs supporting relationship but still marriage certificate shows requested..i uploaded marriage certificate again but it is still showing as requested.


Ignore the e-visa status and make sure that you have uploaded as well as e-mailed to CO the requested documents.


----------



## karnavidyut

HMalhotra said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> I have been out of touch with the thread lately.. Have got a concern.. I applied for the visa (subclass 189) along with all the respective documents, PCC and Medicals on May 16th.. Was asked by my CO to submit form 1221 on May 29th and which I reverted with, the next day..
> 
> I didn't hear from the CO afterwards.. I am just hoping I am not missing anything..
> 
> Is there anything I am missing or should I wait for the grant. This might sound silly to some, but is a genuinely asked question..
> 
> Thanks..


Hey,

Its the same as mine....was asked for 1221 on 29th which i uploaded on 30th ....Lets hope we get it next week :fingerscrossed:.....I think they may take upto a couple of weeks because the form 80 and 1221 have a lot of information that they will have to go through....
bdw what team and who is your CO? Mine is team 8 adelaide RC


----------



## techie_blr

Friends,

Does anyone have experience getting PCC(Criminal Records Certificate) from South Korea?

How long does it takes?


----------



## ggupta002

VISU said:


> Hey Gupta, Could you reveal the date of expiry, which would be more precise to predict an Case officer allocation by then or not
> :fingerscrossed: I think your document should be valid while you have lodged an application, in which case you are in safe hands. Please check DIBP wesite for further verification or contact a MARA agent/customer support of DIBP.
> 
> I strongly recon to front load all the required docs like Med, PCC, Overseas-PCC(if required) and Forms 80 etc..


Hi Mate..I have already uploaded all docs except PCC n Meds. I am in process of getting PCC done (its taking time due to address being different on passport and current residence). Yes my ACS and all docs were valid when I lodged visa. so hopefully there shouldnt be any problem :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## zameer.ise

VISU said:


> Hello Zameer, Firstly congrats and my best wishes for you down the line
> 
> Actually, I've applied for 189 on 6 May with 60points through a MARA agent and I didn't get any CO. Could you tell me how do you know that we got an officer allocated? Did you apply by yourself or agent?
> 
> Regards..


Hello VISU

I got an email from CO team stating pending documents to process my application..

Well I applied through agent, but he has registered my email id only so I used to track my application ..


----------



## zameer.ise

maq_qatar said:


> That’s great mate, I am very happy for you and Many Congratulation to you. Now you can spread your wings and fly. Hope we all will meet there and will have party with all forum members.
> 
> Please join below thread to share your further experience with us.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/164676-job-australia.html


Sure Maq we will meet and have party.. By the way when are you flying.... I may take couple of month to travel because of personal commitements...

I will join Job Forum.. Thanks again and All the best buddy !!


----------



## zameer.ise

Sandy J said:


> So well expressed mate. Congrats.


Thanks a lot and All the best buddy


----------



## zameer.ise

smady41 said:


> Big congrats bro.! Seems 261313 on a roll.
> 
> Where you contacted by CO or is it a direct grant?


I was contacted by CO asking pending PCC and Medicals. Refer my signature for actual details..


----------



## prseeker

chiku2006 said:


> Congrats mate !!





cancerianlrules said:


> You better be serious this time!!!
> 
> Congrats!! Grab a beer for breakfast. The party begins.
> 
> All the best for a smooth transition.





mainak said:


> DIRECT GRANT ?????????????????????? REALLY ???????
> 
> PARTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :grouphug:





mainak said:


> btw, you are not again kidding right?





Waqarali20005 said:


> Finally... u got it.......  :lalala:lane:





anish13 said:


> brooo... as i had told you.. i just felt this week was yours.. cool stuff.. very happy for you.. let the beer flow





jestin684 said:


> Congrats mate......





Happybets said:


> Wow.. finally. . Congrats mate... enjoi.





karnavidyut said:


> Congrats PRSeeker!
> I was expecting mine this week too, but lets see there is just one more day to go





huzefa85 said:


> GR8 man
> Whole dubai is gonna flow with beer tonite
> 
> That is, If you are not joking this time ..





MaxTheWolf said:


> Man! Congrats! So which beer are you ordering?
> 
> and you better not be joking this time otherwise we all will really be p***** off!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate. Very happy for you.





smady41 said:


> Congrats man. Happy for you.
> 
> Time to let go off that grim signature of yours to a better positive one.





eyyunni1985 said:


> Congrats....Like I said - Direct Grant.
> 
> Very Happy for you....Party Hard
> 
> op2:





Sandy J said:


> Congo man, Keep entertaining





zoyakhan said:


> Wow.. congrats !





Achilles_as said:


> You better be serious this time buddy.
> 
> Anyways many many congratulations.. All the very best of the Ozzy future.





monte1 said:


> Congrats Mate !!
> 
> You have filled the air with positivity, many people here in the forum must be waiting for your visa as much as they are for theirs.
> 
> Time to celebrate and make it a long one...





maq_qatar said:


> Thats Great news, Congratulation
> 
> 
> Your CO office 'FO' from "Lazy Bums GSM Team Loosers" really very fast, he gave you grant without asking any docs.
> 
> You must be in bear drum :bathbaby: thats why you are not replying. We all are waiting hear for your comments.





manmvk said:


> Happy for you PD!!... All the very best to you and your family... Hope your case officer would plan for a long leave after completing you case, because of your Form 80 with more than 85 overseas travel history
> 
> P.S : You signature shows the grant is on 5th May





jre05 said:


> *PRSeeker*
> 
> Finally? lol Congratulations  Happy brother from different mother (your quote lol).





sunnyalt said:


> Heartiest Congratulations prseeker!
> 
> I hope that I receive a direct grant too. Waiting anxiously for mine.


Thanks Guys . The feeling has still not sinked in and hangover is a ***** . I will come up with a short note about my journey .

Regards 
PD


----------



## maq_qatar

zameer.ise said:


> Sure Maq we will meet and have party.. By the way when are you flying.... I may take couple of month to travel because of personal commitements...
> 
> I will join Job Forum.. Thanks again and All the best buddy !!


Still no grant for me zameer, i hope i will receive soon

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## smady41

wonderful said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received an invitation on 26 may 2014. Now i m busy collating all the docs. I am from india.
> I currently live in the UK from last 15 months. Hence i have got my PCC from here. Can anyone tell me how to get Indian PCC from UK.?
> 
> Please advise.


Go to your India high commission there and apply


----------



## bond_bhai

prseeker said:


> Thanks Guys . The feeling has still not sinked in and hangover is a ***** . I will come up with a short note about my journey .
> 
> Regards
> PD


Congratulations Mr. PrSeeker!
I guess you are still "hungover", your signature says - 

CO : IRECT GRANT
Grant : 5th May 2014

We assume its 5th June!


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi Expertss,

Urgent help!!!

In Skilselect I see'' You can add your partner and dependent children to your application at any time until your visa is decided''

How do we do it??Can anyone tell me how to add my kid later in the process before Visa decision ..Is it feasible ?? How abu medical and PCC etc and before CO allocation we have we have to do?

Thanks 
Eva


----------



## Nishant Dundas

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi Expertss,
> 
> Urgent help!!!
> 
> In Skilselect I see'' You can add your partner and dependent children to your application at any time until your visa is decided''
> 
> How do we do it??Can anyone tell me how to add my kid later in the process before Visa decision ..Is it feasible ?? How abu medical and PCC etc and before CO allocation we have we have to do?
> 
> Thanks
> Eva


Buddy, why do you want to risk it. Why dont you include your child now itself..
Let's say you don't have his passport!!! Or any other thing, then you can always get information updated anytime, but when you don't apply initially, and for some reason you get the grant before your expectations, then in that case, it will take 3-12 months as you will need to apply for your child's visa.
Now you won't leave your child alone and leave for Australia right!!!
I would suggest you not risk it and apply for him too together with your application.

Others, please do give your opinion if different from mine!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## karnavidyut

Nishant Dundas said:


> Buddy, why do you want to risk it. Why dont you include your child now itself..
> Let's say you don't have his passport!!! Or any other thing, then you can always get information updated anytime, but when you don't apply initially, and for some reason you get the grant before your expectations, then in that case, it will take 3-12 months as you will need to apply for your child's visa.
> Now you won't leave your child alone and leave for Australia right!!!
> I would suggest you not risk it and apply for him too together with your application.
> 
> Others, please do give your opinion if different from mine!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Yes I agree with Nishant! If I were you, I would add all applicants right at the beginning of the process rather than later.


----------



## pbnaresh

*documents to submit for 189 visa*

Hi all,

I would like to know what are the documents we need to submit/upload for 189 visa. 

do we need to upload any extra documents other than the documents we submitted for ACS. Please list/name those

THanks


----------



## smady41

pbnaresh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to know what are the documents we need to submit/upload for 189 visa.
> 
> do we need to upload any extra documents other than the documents we submitted for ACS. Please list/name those
> 
> THanks


Many times replied in the forum here buddy. But in general, you need to submit additional proof to your employment/education/character/medicals and age.

For employment, other than the reference letters from all your employers - general norm is to submit last few months pay slips, last few years tax returns, bank statements to reflect the salary credit, offer letter copies etc.

For education, along with the certificates, submit the transcripts as well. Also provisional certs/course completion certs if any.

For character - PCC from all countries stayed in last 10 years - if the duration of stay is more than 12 months (cumulative).

Then passport copies, birth certs, medicals etc.

Also submit Form 80 for you and dependent applicant/s who are aged 16 or more.

Recommendation is to submit all these upfront after you have filed e-visa and payed the fee. 

HTH.


----------



## jaideepf1407

Hi Gents,
Is it okay to attach an Excel sheet as a continuation of my employment/Unemployment history - Part F.
Instead of cramming up all the information in Part T- Additional information

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## arunan

*Form 80 filling questions*

Please help me in some questions in form 80:

1) Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent,
naturalisation)?
Date you gained this citizenship

Date should write my birth date or when I got my first Indian passport ?

2)	Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
security cards etc)?
Can I provide PAN details for this ?
When I was in Canada on work permit had a SSN number. Should I mention this ?

3)	Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents
(including expired, lost or stolen documents)?
I have old Indian passport which expired . Should I give details of this ?
By Travel documents do they refer to business and work permit visa details which have expired?

4)	Do you have any other current passport or travel document?
Do they refer to any valid visa’s ?


5)	Your address history for the last 10 years.
Here should we write address of places outside India stayed on work permit and business visa ? Even the address of hotels stayed for short trips ?

6)	Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth
Till first job period .What should we mention here?

7)	Why are you travelling to Australia?
Should I write for employment ?


Thanks


----------



## deepeshneo007

Hi Everyone,

I have one question which i am faced with while preparing docs for 189 VISA (already invited to apply on 12th May)

*How is reference letter needed for 189VISA different from one needed for ACS? *My ACS reference letter is on company's letter head , has all contact details,does mentions my to and from date and type of employment ( full time). What it does not mention is salary and hours worked. I can provide many other proof for salary (tax docs, payslip) 

I just want to know should i bother my earlier manager again for new letter or letter used for ACS will work?

Please guide me


----------



## smady41

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have one question which i am faced with while preparing docs for 189 VISA.
> 
> How is reference letter needed for 189VISA different from one needed for ACS? My ACS reference letter is on company's letter head , has all contact details,does mentions my to and from date and type of employment ( full time). What it does not mention is salary and hours worked. I can provide many other proof for salary (tax docs, payslip)
> 
> I just want to know should i bother my earlier manager again for new letter or letter used for ACS will work?
> 
> Please guide me


When was your ACS done? 

As far as I know all of us submit the same reference letters which were submitted to ACS. Submitting additional proof for employment along with your ACS approved reference letter would suffice.


----------



## deepeshneo007

smady41 said:


> When was your ACS done?
> 
> As far as I know all of us submit the same reference letters which were submitted to ACS. Submitting additional proof for employment along with your ACS approved reference letter would suffice.


ACS was done on 24th Mar 2014. I have every needed proof to support my employment. So i just want to confirm. Letter used for ACS + those proof would be ok? I don't want to bug my previous manager again and again.


----------



## smady41

arunan said:


> Please help me in some questions in form 80:
> 
> 1) Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
> How did you gain this citizenship (eg. birth, descent,
> naturalisation)?
> Date you gained this citizenship
> 
> Date should write my birth date or when I got my first Indian passport ?
> 
> Ans: By Birth. since <State your DOB>
> 2)	Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
> documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
> security cards etc)?
> Can I provide PAN details for this ?
> When I was in Canada on work permit had a SSN number. Should I mention this ?
> ans: As far as I know, this refers to any national Ids in India- your birth country. PAN Is a valid ID in India and I do not see any problem giving this.
> 
> 3)	Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents
> (including expired, lost or stolen documents)?
> I have old Indian passport which expired . Should I give details of this ?
> By Travel documents do they refer to  business and work permit visa details which have expired?
> 
> ans: you may give the details of your expired passport here.
> 
> 4)	Do you have any other current passport or travel document?
> Do they refer to any valid visa’s ?
> 
> ans: It refers to passports/equivalent travel docs. Not visas.
> 
> 5)	Your address history for the last 10 years.
> Here should we write address of places outside India stayed on work permit and business visa ? Even the address of hotels stayed for short trips ?
> 
> ans: Its best to provide as much detail as possible is the suggestion I hear from friends here. I personally have given only the addresses of places stayed more than a year on work permit. Not the ones on business visas!
> 
> 6)	Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth
> Till first job period .What should we mention here?
> 
> ans: If you were un-employed through out till first major job, then state it as Un employed and say you were supported by parents and spent time studying etc.
> 
> 7)	Why are you travelling to Australia?
> Should I write for employment ?
> 
> ans: 189 is a PR. So say for permanent residence.
> 
> Thanks


my answers in-line.


----------



## smady41

deepeshneo007 said:


> ACS was done on 24th Mar 2014. I have every needed proof to support my employment. So i just want to confirm. Letter used for ACS + those proof would be ok? I don't want to bug my previous manager again and again.


I am positive. You are good to go.


----------



## prseeker

*My Story*

_If you guys allow , I would like to post it here as well since most of you visit here more frequently then any other thread ..​_****************************************************************************************************************************************************


Circa 2004….

Friend: So what’s your plan now ?

Me: Uhh umm First we will polish off the beer and then we will have some shots?

Friend: _In Irritated tone_.. I mean what’s your plan in life u a**h*** ?

Me : Uhh umm what’s your plan ? (_Since I didn’t have any legitimate answer I decided to save my skin by asking a counter question_)

Friend : Hmm I am planning to do my MIS from Australia 

Me : Why Australia ? We have one of the best colleges/universities in the world.. (_Now I was trying to sound intelligent but in reality I was kind of pissed by his choice of topic for discussion and for making me think_)

Friend :* I don’t know .. I want a peaceful , chilled out life , I don’t want to be part of rat race and want to live peacefully ..*

This is the conversation I had with one of my best friends during after party of our farewell party in our final year of engineering .

I was least interested in his philosophical crap and wanted to concentrate on my chilled beer, after all being undisputed owner of a whole case of Corona beer was a big deal at that time  and on top of it he was one of those rich dads son who wears Ed Hardy Tshirts to bed, so I never took him seriously and always thought that this kind of thought process can only be afforded by filthy rich b*s**ds like him!

2 months later he left for Australia and got admission in University of Melbourne .

For me , I got enrolled in one of the best universities in the world called Life ....

There are approximately 195 countries in the world and I want to travel atleast half of them before I die . I started working in 2004 and thanks to my first employer I got to travel a lot and that was 1 of the biggest reason I stayed with them for 8 years !

Travel broadens up your horizons , helps you understand and appreciate different cultures , being less judgmental ..all in all makes u a better person . While I was busy exploring different cultures , making new friends , dating “exotic” girls ,driving bad a$$ cars , making some money and partying like a rockstar , 1 thing which firmly got embedded in my subconscious mind was I don’t want to stay in India !!

India is a beautiful country but it was not working out for me , reasons were and are endless . I will save them for some other day .

Once it was decided that I don’t want to stay in India , I started exploring the idea of migrating to a foreign land . List was quite narrow but I was confused . But I was sure on 2 criteria’s 

1. I wanted to migrate to a country, which speak “Queens “ language. Don’t ask me the reason because even I am not sure about it 
2. That country cannot be very cold and rainy should have lots of beaches and sun. 

After this choice was simple and decision was made, Australia it is!


In 2013 I realized that age is not on my side anymore as I was running 30 and I need to act fast if I want to migrate and seek PR in Australia. That is when I started the mammoth process of Australia Immigration.

I am not going to educate you guys on the process as most of you know it better than me apart from that plethora of information is available on our wonderful forum. I will just share my timelines, milestones and my thoughts about our forum .


In Feb 2013, I was in Delhi and decided to visit one of the most reputed immigration consultants in Nehru Place. I am dying to mention the name but don’t want to be on wrong side of the moderators. Anyways, I took an appointment and reached their office on time . Receptionist asked me to wait and called in the “counselor” who was supposed to educate me on the whole process. 

“Counselor” came in , took me to her cubicle and handed over a bunch of brochures and started out with elucidating me on how great her company is and how can they change my life for better . I asked her about various steps involved , time for each stage , possible challenges , fees involved etc and to my surprise she was clueless about it ! The only thing which kept me interested in her was the perfume she was wearing , the way she was playing with her blow dried hair and her hazel eyes . 

I rang up few more immigration consultants and everytime I was disappointed with their know how on the subject . That was when I started searching about the process on internet and felt that I can do it myself without any help from consultants .

Oh by the way the perfume “Counselor” at the office of first immigration consultant I went to wearing was , “Chanel by Chance” . How do I know ? Because I asked her along with her cell number . She blushed , smiled and gave told me name of the perfume and her cell number . That was the ONLY fruitful information I ever got from immigration consultants 


I came across this forum after I appeared for IELTS , sometime in March 2013 . I registered myself in Sep 2013 . I am on lots of internet forums on different topics like cars , bikes , travel , tattoos , bodybuilding and what not . The biggest problem on internet forums is that its REALLY easy to misinterpret other persons tone and intentions . 

But I don’t feel this issue on our forum as most of the times we all behave well (hi _shel , wats up ) and nobody doubts on the intentions of each other . We all strive for same goal yet we help each other with best possible advice , share information , motivate each other , we get happy when one of us get grant , we go into depression when somebodies Visa get rejected . Sounds clichéd but I genuinely believe that this is one BIG happy family ! 

I made some friends for life here, I came across some crazy people who PM’ed me their personal email id’s and phone numbers telling me that they may not visit the forum frequently from now on so if I need any help I can give them a shout!
Initially I thought that they are immigration consultants  but with time I realized that they are just good Samaritans . And let me tell you , I did call them up and wrote them emails and they did helped me out in every possible way! 

I want to hug each one of you and say thank you ☺ I am really nervous in mentioning names . Please forgive me if I missed out on anybody but you know that I am thankful and so very greatful to each of you . 
Some people I can recall for guiding ,motivating and loving me are 

felix2020
ratnesh nagori
jre05
Mack1982
msaeed
allisgreat
askmohit
cb2406
_shel
Santhosh.15
niveditanwr3
sunnyboi
huzefa85
maq_qatar
chennaiguy
sathiyaseelan
About2013
Sai2Aus
anujmalhotra262
kct22
computerian
Panko
GBTUSA
goodguy2
espresso
AncientGlory
Alnaibii
SRS_2013
Neville Smith
chiku2006
warlock233
rahulreshu
snarayan
Pame
Girl Aussie
bond_bhai
rohit1_sharma
Ozdream123
lovetosmack
mainak
MaxTheWolf
Bangali_Oz
wangqiubloke
eyyunni1985
zameer.ise
rockyrambo
Achillies
BHAVIN CROWN
ALIPA
anish13
cancerialrules
Nishant Dundas
visitkangaroos
DSS
DivineGrace
samdam
moitrai
Waqarali2005
saiffuddin
kavith
rajfirst
smady41
jestin684
Happybets
karnavidyut
SS70011005
sandyJ
manmvk
SandyJ
monte1
jatadi

What’s next ? I will finish the bottle of wine which I opened last night and after that I will do some cigars 

I don’t have any immediate plans to travel Australia even for validation trip . Irony is maybe I will never move to Australia ! But again one thing which life taught me more than once is – Never say never . So I will wait and see where my destiny will take me next . 

I will try my level best to keep myself available for the forum . It’s my moral responsibility to “pay it forward” 
Once again Thank You for being there for me . 

Since I have your attention right now , I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to the people I offended with my personal views or my so called sense of humor . I am sorry it must be unintentional .

Best of luck with your grants , stay calm and pay it forward..

Sincerely Yours 
PD


----------



## ALIPA

prseeker said:


> _If you guys allow , I would like to post it here as well since most of you visit here more frequently then any other thread ..​_****************************************************************************************************************************************************
> PD


Hey Friend, Many Congratulations and wish you all the best !


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> If you guys allow , I would like to post it here as well since most of you visit here more frequently then any other thread ..
> ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> Circa 2004.
> 
> Friend: So whats your plan now ?
> 
> Me: Uhh umm First we will polish off the beer and then we will have some shots?
> 
> Friend: In Irritated tone.. I mean whats your plan in life u a**h*** ?
> 
> Me : Uhh umm whats your plan ? (Since I didnt have any legitimate answer I decided to save my skin by asking a counter question)
> 
> Friend : Hmm I am planning to do my MIS from Australia
> 
> Me : Why Australia ? We have one of the best colleges/universities in the world.. (Now I was trying to sound intelligent but in reality I was kind of pissed by his choice of topic for discussion and for making me think)
> 
> Friend : I dont know .. I want a peaceful , chilled out life , I dont want to be part of rat race and want to live peacefully ..
> 
> This is the conversation I had with one of my best friends during after party of our farewell party in our final year of engineering .
> 
> I was least interested in his philosophical crap and wanted to concentrate on my chilled beer, after all being undisputed owner of a whole case of Corona beer was a big deal at that time  and on top of it he was one of those rich dads son who wears Ed Hardy Tshirts to bed, so I never took him seriously and always thought that this kind of thought process can only be afforded by filthy rich b*s**ds like him!
> 
> 2 months later he left for Australia and got admission in University of Melbourne .
> 
> For me , I got enrolled in one of the best universities in the world called Life ....
> 
> There are approximately 195 countries in the world and I want to travel atleast half of them before I die . I started working in 2004 and thanks to my first employer I got to travel a lot and that was 1 of the biggest reason I stayed with them for 8 years !
> 
> Travel broadens up your horizons , helps you understand and appreciate different cultures , being less judgmental ..all in all makes u a better person . While I was busy exploring different cultures , making new friends , dating exotic girls ,driving bad a$$ cars , making some money and partying like a rockstar , 1 thing which firmly got embedded in my subconscious mind was I dont want to stay in India !!
> 
> India is a beautiful country but it was not working out for me , reasons were and are endless . I will save them for some other day .
> 
> Once it was decided that I dont want to stay in India , I started exploring the idea of migrating to a foreign land . List was quite narrow but I was confused . But I was sure on 2 criterias
> 
> 1. I wanted to migrate to a country, which speak Queens  language. Dont ask me the reason because even I am not sure about it
> 2. That country cannot be very cold and rainy should have lots of beaches and sun.
> 
> After this choice was simple and decision was made, Australia it is!
> 
> In 2013 I realized that age is not on my side anymore as I was running 30 and I need to act fast if I want to migrate and seek PR in Australia. That is when I started the mammoth process of Australia Immigration.
> 
> I am not going to educate you guys on the process as most of you know it better than me apart from that plethora of information is available on our wonderful forum. I will just share my timelines, milestones and my thoughts about our forum .
> 
> In Feb 2013, I was in Delhi and decided to visit one of the most reputed immigration consultants in Nehru Place. I am dying to mention the name but dont want to be on wrong side of the moderators. Anyways, I took an appointment and reached their office on time . Receptionist asked me to wait and called in the counselor who was supposed to educate me on the whole process.
> 
> Counselor came in , took me to her cubicle and handed over a bunch of brochures and started out with elucidating me on how great her company is and how can they change my life for better . I asked her about various steps involved , time for each stage , possible challenges , fees involved etc and to my surprise she was clueless about it ! The only thing which kept me interested in her was the perfume she was wearing , the way she was playing with her blow dried hair and her hazel eyes .
> 
> I rang up few more immigration consultants and everytime I was disappointed with their know how on the subject . That was when I started searching about the process on internet and felt that I can do it myself without any help from consultants .
> 
> Oh by the way the perfume Counselor at the office of first immigration consultant I went to wearing was , Chanel by Chance . How do I know ? Because I asked her along with her cell number . She blushed , smiled and gave told me name of the perfume and her cell number . That was the ONLY fruitful information I ever got from immigration consultants
> 
> I came across this forum after I appeared for IELTS , sometime in March 2013 . I registered myself in Sep 2013 . I am on lots of internet forums on different topics like cars , bikes , travel , tattoos , bodybuilding and what not . The biggest problem on internet forums is that its REALLY easy to misinterpret other persons tone and intentions .
> 
> But I dont feel this issue on our forum as most of the times we all behave well (hi _shel , wats up ) and nobody doubts on the intentions of each other . We all strive for same goal yet we help each other with best possible advice , share information , motivate each other , we get happy when one of us get grant , we go into depression when somebodies Visa get rejected . Sounds clichéd but I genuinely believe that this is one BIG happy family !
> 
> I made some friends for life here, I came across some crazy people who PMed me their personal email ids and phone numbers telling me that they may not visit the forum frequently from now on so if I need any help I can give them a shout!
> Initially I thought that they are immigration consultants  but with time I realized that they are just good Samaritans . And let me tell you , I did call them up and wrote them emails and they did helped me out in every possible way!
> 
> I want to hug each one of you and say thank you ☺ I am really nervous in mentioning names . Please forgive me if I missed out on anybody but you know that I am thankful and so very greatful to each of you .
> Some people I can recall for guiding ,motivating and loving me are
> 
> felix2020
> ratnesh nagori
> jre05
> Mack1982
> msaeed
> allisgreat
> askmohit
> cb2406
> _shel
> Santhosh.15
> niveditanwr3
> sunnyboi
> huzefa85
> maq_qatar
> chennaiguy
> sathiyaseelan
> About2013
> Sai2Aus
> anujmalhotra262
> kct22
> computerian
> Panko
> GBTUSA
> goodguy2
> espresso
> AncientGlory
> Alnaibii
> SRS_2013
> Neville Smith
> chiku2006
> warlock233
> rahulreshu
> snarayan
> Pame
> Girl Aussie
> bond_bhai
> rohit1_sharma
> Ozdream123
> lovetosmack
> mainak
> MaxTheWolf
> Bangali_Oz
> wangqiubloke
> eyyunni1985
> zameer.ise
> rockyrambo
> Achillies
> BHAVIN CROWN
> ALIPA
> anish13
> cancerialrules
> Nishant Dundas
> visitkangaroos
> DSS
> DivineGrace
> samdam
> moitrai
> Waqarali2005
> saiffuddin
> kavith
> rajfirst
> smady41
> jestin684
> Happybets
> karnavidyut
> SS70011005
> sandyJ
> manmvk
> SandyJ
> monte1
> jatadi
> 
> Whats next ? I will finish the bottle of wine which I opened last night and after that I will do some cigars
> 
> I dont have any immediate plans to travel Australia even for validation trip . Irony is maybe I will never move to Australia ! But again one thing which life taught me more than once is  Never say never . So I will wait and see where my destiny will take me next .
> 
> I will try my level best to keep myself available for the forum . Its my moral responsibility to pay it forward
> Once again Thank You for being there for me .
> 
> Since I have your attention right now , I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to the people I offended with my personal views or my so called sense of humor . I am sorry it must be unintentional .
> 
> Best of luck with your grants , stay calm and pay it forward..
> 
> Sincerely Yours
> PD


Awesome dude !!!

Keep in touch and I love your attitude !!

God willingly we will meet up once in australia. .. we should celebrate Expat Forum day in Australia... it will be awesome to meet all good humans who we have met here.


----------



## jatadi

chiku2006 said:


> Awesome dude !!!
> 
> Keep in touch and I love your attitude !!
> 
> God willingly we will meet up once in australia. .. we should celebrate Expat Forum day in Australia... it will be awesome to meet all good humans who we have met here.


Hope u get the best in your life dude


----------



## smady41

jatadi said:


> Hope u get the best in your life dude


@ PD wish you my very best wishes man. Enjoy your life and keep on kicking the doors of opportunities with this same winning spirit of yours.


----------



## jatadi

Hope we reach our desired destinations well in time and open a new chapter of life at a new horizon.All the best to all d forum friends


----------



## jaideepf1407

prseeker said:


> If you guys allow , I would like to post it here as well since most of you visit here more frequently then any other thread .. **************************************************************************************************************************************************** Circa 2004. Friend: So whats your plan now ? Me: Uhh umm First we will polish off the beer and then we will have some shots? Friend: In Irritated tone.. I mean whats your plan in life u a**h*** ? Me : Uhh umm whats your plan ? (Since I didnt have any legitimate answer I decided to save my skin by asking a counter question) Friend : Hmm I am planning to do my MIS from Australia Me : Why Australia ? We have one of the best colleges/universities in the world.. (Now I was trying to sound intelligent but in reality I was kind of pissed by his choice of topic for discussion and for making me think) Friend : I dont know .. I want a peaceful , chilled out life , I dont want to be part of rat race and want to live peacefully .. This is the conversation I had with one of my best friends during after party of our farewell party in our final year of engineering . I was least interested in his philosophical crap and wanted to concentrate on my chilled beer, after all being undisputed owner of a whole case of Corona beer was a big deal at that time  and on top of it he was one of those rich dads son who wears Ed Hardy Tshirts to bed, so I never took him seriously and always thought that this kind of thought process can only be afforded by filthy rich b*s**ds like him! 2 months later he left for Australia and got admission in University of Melbourne . For me , I got enrolled in one of the best universities in the world called Life .... There are approximately 195 countries in the world and I want to travel atleast half of them before I die . I started working in 2004 and thanks to my first employer I got to travel a lot and that was 1 of the biggest reason I stayed with them for 8 years ! Travel broadens up your horizons , helps you understand and appreciate different cultures , being less judgmental ..all in all makes u a better person . While I was busy exploring different cultures , making new friends , dating exotic girls ,driving bad a$$ cars , making some money and partying like a rockstar , 1 thing which firmly got embedded in my subconscious mind was I dont want to stay in India !! India is a beautiful country but it was not working out for me , reasons were and are endless . I will save them for some other day . Once it was decided that I dont want to stay in India , I started exploring the idea of migrating to a foreign land . List was quite narrow but I was confused . But I was sure on 2 criterias 1. I wanted to migrate to a country, which speak Queens  language. Dont ask me the reason because even I am not sure about it  2. That country cannot be very cold and rainy should have lots of beaches and sun. After this choice was simple and decision was made, Australia it is! In 2013 I realized that age is not on my side anymore as I was running 30 and I need to act fast if I want to migrate and seek PR in Australia. That is when I started the mammoth process of Australia Immigration. I am not going to educate you guys on the process as most of you know it better than me apart from that plethora of information is available on our wonderful forum. I will just share my timelines, milestones and my thoughts about our forum . In Feb 2013, I was in Delhi and decided to visit one of the most reputed immigration consultants in Nehru Place. I am dying to mention the name but dont want to be on wrong side of the moderators. Anyways, I took an appointment and reached their office on time . Receptionist asked me to wait and called in the counselor who was supposed to educate me on the whole process. Counselor came in , took me to her cubicle and handed over a bunch of brochures and started out with elucidating me on how great her company is and how can they change my life for better . I asked her about various steps involved , time for each stage , possible challenges , fees involved etc and to my surprise she was clueless about it ! The only thing which kept me interested in her was the perfume she was wearing , the way she was playing with her blow dried hair and her hazel eyes . I rang up few more immigration consultants and everytime I was disappointed with their know how on the subject . That was when I started searching about the process on internet and felt that I can do it myself without any help from consultants . Oh by the way the perfume Counselor at the office of first immigration consultant I went to wearing was , Chanel by Chance . How do I know ? Because I asked her along with her cell number . She blushed , smiled and gave told me name of the perfume and her cell number . That was the ONLY fruitful information I ever got from immigration consultants  I came across this forum after I appeared for IELTS , sometime in March 2013 . I registered myself in Sep 2013 . I am on lots of internet forums on different topics like cars , bikes , travel , tattoos , bodybuilding and what not . The biggest problem on internet forums is that its REALLY easy to misinterpret other persons tone and intentions . But I dont feel this issue on our forum as most of the times we all behave well (hi _shel , wats up ) and nobody doubts on the intentions of each other . We all strive for same goal yet we help each other with best possible advice , share information , motivate each other , we get happy when one of us get grant , we go into depression when somebodies Visa get rejected . Sounds clichéd but I genuinely believe that this is one BIG happy family ! I made some friends for life here, I came across some crazy people who PMed me their personal email ids and phone numbers telling me that they may not visit the forum frequently from now on so if I need any help I can give them a shout! Initially I thought that they are immigration consultants  but with time I realized that they are just good Samaritans . And let me tell you , I did call them up and wrote them emails and they did helped me out in every possible way! I want to hug each one of you and say thank you ☺ I am really nervous in mentioning names . Please forgive me if I missed out on anybody but you know that I am thankful and so very greatful to each of you . Some people I can recall for guiding ,motivating and loving me are felix2020 ratnesh nagori jre05 Mack1982 msaeed allisgreat askmohit cb2406 _shel Santhosh.15 niveditanwr3 sunnyboi huzefa85 maq_qatar chennaiguy sathiyaseelan About2013 Sai2Aus anujmalhotra262 kct22 computerian Panko GBTUSA goodguy2 espresso AncientGlory Alnaibii SRS_2013 Neville Smith chiku2006 warlock233 rahulreshu snarayan Pame Girl Aussie bond_bhai rohit1_sharma Ozdream123 lovetosmack mainak MaxTheWolf Bangali_Oz wangqiubloke eyyunni1985 zameer.ise rockyrambo Achillies BHAVIN CROWN ALIPA anish13 cancerialrules Nishant Dundas visitkangaroos DSS DivineGrace samdam moitrai Waqarali2005 saiffuddin kavith rajfirst smady41 jestin684 Happybets karnavidyut SS70011005 sandyJ manmvk SandyJ monte1 jatadi Whats next ? I will finish the bottle of wine which I opened last night and after that I will do some cigars  I dont have any immediate plans to travel Australia even for validation trip . Irony is maybe I will never move to Australia ! But again one thing which life taught me more than once is  Never say never . So I will wait and see where my destiny will take me next . I will try my level best to keep myself available for the forum . Its my moral responsibility to pay it forward Once again Thank You for being there for me . Since I have your attention right now , I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to the people I offended with my personal views or my so called sense of humor . I am sorry it must be unintentional . Best of luck with your grants , stay calm and pay it forward.. Sincerely Yours PD


Congrats mate..and there goes my earlier query ...

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## Achilles_as

prseeker said:


> _If you guys allow , I would like to post it here as well since most of you visit here more frequently then any other thread ..​_****************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> 
> Circa 2004….
> 
> Friend: So what’s your plan now ?
> 
> Me: Uhh umm First we will polish off the beer and then we will have some shots?
> 
> Friend: _In Irritated tone_.. I mean what’s your plan in life u a**h*** ?
> 
> Me : Uhh umm what’s your plan ? (_Since I didn’t have any legitimate answer I decided to save my skin by asking a counter question_)
> 
> Friend : Hmm I am planning to do my MIS from Australia
> 
> Me : Why Australia ? We have one of the best colleges/universities in the world.. (_Now I was trying to sound intelligent but in reality I was kind of pissed by his choice of topic for discussion and for making me think_)
> 
> Friend :* I don’t know .. I want a peaceful , chilled out life , I don’t want to be part of rat race and want to live peacefully ..*
> 
> This is the conversation I had with one of my best friends during after party of our farewell party in our final year of engineering .
> 
> I was least interested in his philosophical crap and wanted to concentrate on my chilled beer, after all being undisputed owner of a whole case of Corona beer was a big deal at that time  and on top of it he was one of those rich dads son who wears Ed Hardy Tshirts to bed, so I never took him seriously and always thought that this kind of thought process can only be afforded by filthy rich b*s**ds like him!
> 
> 2 months later he left for Australia and got admission in University of Melbourne .
> 
> For me , I got enrolled in one of the best universities in the world called Life ....
> 
> There are approximately 195 countries in the world and I want to travel atleast half of them before I die . I started working in 2004 and thanks to my first employer I got to travel a lot and that was 1 of the biggest reason I stayed with them for 8 years !
> 
> Travel broadens up your horizons , helps you understand and appreciate different cultures , being less judgmental ..all in all makes u a better person . While I was busy exploring different cultures , making new friends , dating “exotic” girls ,driving bad a$$ cars , making some money and partying like a rockstar , 1 thing which firmly got embedded in my subconscious mind was I don’t want to stay in India !!
> 
> India is a beautiful country but it was not working out for me , reasons were and are endless . I will save them for some other day .
> 
> Once it was decided that I don’t want to stay in India , I started exploring the idea of migrating to a foreign land . List was quite narrow but I was confused . But I was sure on 2 criteria’s
> 
> 1. I wanted to migrate to a country, which speak “Queens “ language. Don’t ask me the reason because even I am not sure about it
> 2. That country cannot be very cold and rainy should have lots of beaches and sun.
> 
> After this choice was simple and decision was made, Australia it is!
> 
> 
> In 2013 I realized that age is not on my side anymore as I was running 30 and I need to act fast if I want to migrate and seek PR in Australia. That is when I started the mammoth process of Australia Immigration.
> 
> I am not going to educate you guys on the process as most of you know it better than me apart from that plethora of information is available on our wonderful forum. I will just share my timelines, milestones and my thoughts about our forum .
> 
> 
> In Feb 2013, I was in Delhi and decided to visit one of the most reputed immigration consultants in Nehru Place. I am dying to mention the name but don’t want to be on wrong side of the moderators. Anyways, I took an appointment and reached their office on time . Receptionist asked me to wait and called in the “counselor” who was supposed to educate me on the whole process.
> 
> “Counselor” came in , took me to her cubicle and handed over a bunch of brochures and started out with elucidating me on how great her company is and how can they change my life for better . I asked her about various steps involved , time for each stage , possible challenges , fees involved etc and to my surprise she was clueless about it ! The only thing which kept me interested in her was the perfume she was wearing , the way she was playing with her blow dried hair and her hazel eyes .
> 
> I rang up few more immigration consultants and everytime I was disappointed with their know how on the subject . That was when I started searching about the process on internet and felt that I can do it myself without any help from consultants .
> 
> Oh by the way the perfume “Counselor” at the office of first immigration consultant I went to wearing was , “Chanel by Chance” . How do I know ? Because I asked her along with her cell number . She blushed , smiled and gave told me name of the perfume and her cell number . That was the ONLY fruitful information I ever got from immigration consultants
> 
> 
> I came across this forum after I appeared for IELTS , sometime in March 2013 . I registered myself in Sep 2013 . I am on lots of internet forums on different topics like cars , bikes , travel , tattoos , bodybuilding and what not . The biggest problem on internet forums is that its REALLY easy to misinterpret other persons tone and intentions .
> 
> But I don’t feel this issue on our forum as most of the times we all behave well (hi _shel , wats up ) and nobody doubts on the intentions of each other . We all strive for same goal yet we help each other with best possible advice , share information , motivate each other , we get happy when one of us get grant , we go into depression when somebodies Visa get rejected . Sounds clichéd but I genuinely believe that this is one BIG happy family !
> 
> I made some friends for life here, I came across some crazy people who PM’ed me their personal email id’s and phone numbers telling me that they may not visit the forum frequently from now on so if I need any help I can give them a shout!
> Initially I thought that they are immigration consultants  but with time I realized that they are just good Samaritans . And let me tell you , I did call them up and wrote them emails and they did helped me out in every possible way!
> 
> I want to hug each one of you and say thank you ☺ I am really nervous in mentioning names . Please forgive me if I missed out on anybody but you know that I am thankful and so very greatful to each of you .
> Some people I can recall for guiding ,motivating and loving me are
> 
> felix2020
> ratnesh nagori
> jre05
> Mack1982
> msaeed
> allisgreat
> askmohit
> cb2406
> _shel
> Santhosh.15
> niveditanwr3
> sunnyboi
> huzefa85
> maq_qatar
> chennaiguy
> sathiyaseelan
> About2013
> Sai2Aus
> anujmalhotra262
> kct22
> computerian
> Panko
> GBTUSA
> goodguy2
> espresso
> AncientGlory
> Alnaibii
> SRS_2013
> Neville Smith
> chiku2006
> warlock233
> rahulreshu
> snarayan
> Pame
> Girl Aussie
> bond_bhai
> rohit1_sharma
> Ozdream123
> lovetosmack
> mainak
> MaxTheWolf
> Bangali_Oz
> wangqiubloke
> eyyunni1985
> zameer.ise
> rockyrambo
> Achillies
> BHAVIN CROWN
> ALIPA
> anish13
> cancerialrules
> Nishant Dundas
> visitkangaroos
> DSS
> DivineGrace
> samdam
> moitrai
> Waqarali2005
> saiffuddin
> kavith
> rajfirst
> smady41
> jestin684
> Happybets
> karnavidyut
> SS70011005
> sandyJ
> manmvk
> SandyJ
> monte1
> jatadi
> 
> What’s next ? I will finish the bottle of wine which I opened last night and after that I will do some cigars
> 
> I don’t have any immediate plans to travel Australia even for validation trip . Irony is maybe I will never move to Australia ! But again one thing which life taught me more than once is – Never say never . So I will wait and see where my destiny will take me next .
> 
> I will try my level best to keep myself available for the forum . It’s my moral responsibility to “pay it forward”
> Once again Thank You for being there for me .
> 
> Since I have your attention right now , I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to the people I offended with my personal views or my so called sense of humor . I am sorry it must be unintentional .
> 
> Best of luck with your grants , stay calm and pay it forward..
> 
> Sincerely Yours
> PD


BRAVO!!!! Dude u sure you applied in the right occupation? You might as well be a writer too. Anyways as always all the very best for wherever life takes you to... Hope to stay in touch here and beyond....


----------



## aman85

hello 

i am also going to apply for metal machinist next month, can you please guide me ab the technical interview of TRA, wot type of questions the ask ?? how long it go for ????
all the best for ur visa.

Regards


----------



## aman85

*TRA interview*



Karen0510 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am in need of advice as to migrating with my family as we chose WA.
> 
> Here is a list of dates we received an answer at different stages in the process to get a VISA.
> 
> My husband is the main applicant.
> 
> 29.10.13 UNSUCCESSFUL TRA FOR METAL MACHINIST -323214
> SENT FOR REVIEW AND RECEIVED SUCCESSFUL REPLY FROM TRA
> 10.01.2014 - SUCCESSFUL REPLY FROM TRA.
> 17.01.2014 - EOI.
> 07.02.2014 - EOI PAYMENT MADE 200 AUD
> 10.02.2014 - REPLY FROM EOI.
> 11.02.2014- REPLY WITH INVITATION TO APPLY FOR WESTERN AUSTRALIA.
> 19.02.2014 - GOT IMMI ACCOUNT REGISTERED AND PAYMENT FOR 2 ADULTS AND CHILD WAS MADE.
> 11.04.2014 - RECEIVED A MAIL FROM CASE OFFICER(CO) FOR DOC AND MEDICALS TO BE COMPLETED.
> 17.04.2014 - SENT DOC REQUESTED BY CO.
> 19.04.2014- MEDICALS COMPLETED.
> 21.04.2014- MEDICALS MUST HAVE BEEN UPLOADED AS ON IMMI ACCOUNT IT STATES NO MEDICALS REQUIRED.
> 
> AND NOW WE ON THE PAINFUL WAIT FOR THE VISA GRANT.
> 
> WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF ANYONE APPLIED FOR THE SAME AND HOW LONG AFTER MEDICALS DID YOU RECEIVE THE VISA.
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED ... LETS HOPE GODS WILL IS IN THIS.
> 
> WISHES TO ALL WHO HAVE APPLIED.
> 
> GOD BLESS.


hello 

All the best for ur visa actually i need some as my case is quite same as urs i am also going to apply for metal machinist next month, can u please guide me ab the technical interview by TRA, wot type of question they ask and how long it go for ???

Regards


----------



## sudheer51

Hi guys, do we need to show any proof of assets we have, anytime during our visa processing (189/190) ?


----------



## bond_bhai

sudheer51 said:


> Hi guys, do we need to show any proof of assets we have, anytime during our visa processing (189/190) ?


189 - No
190 - Some states might require "proof of Funds".


----------



## techie_blr

prseeker said:


> If you guys allow , I would like to post it here as well since most of you visit here more frequently then any other thread ..
> ***************************
> PD


Hi PD,

I could sense of your happiness.. I am happy for yoy. I am sure you will a succesful career ahead ...

Wish you all the best for your next endeavour

Regards


----------



## Nishant Dundas

prseeker said:


> If you guys allow , I would like to post it here as well since most of you visit here more frequently then any other thread ..
> ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> Circa 2004.
> 
> Friend: So whats your plan now ?
> 
> Me: Uhh umm First we will polish off the beer and then we will have some shots?
> 
> Friend: In Irritated tone.. I mean whats your plan in life u a**h*** ?
> 
> Me : Uhh umm whats your plan ? (Since I didnt have any legitimate answer I decided to save my skin by asking a counter question)
> 
> Friend : Hmm I am planning to do my MIS from Australia
> 
> Me : Why Australia ? We have one of the best colleges/universities in the world.. (Now I was trying to sound intelligent but in reality I was kind of pissed by his choice of topic for discussion and for making me think)
> 
> Friend : I dont know .. I want a peaceful , chilled out life , I dont want to be part of rat race and want to live peacefully ..
> 
> This is the conversation I had with one of my best friends during after party of our farewell party in our final year of engineering .
> 
> I was least interested in his philosophical crap and wanted to concentrate on my chilled beer, after all being undisputed owner of a whole case of Corona beer was a big deal at that time  and on top of it he was one of those rich dads son who wears Ed Hardy Tshirts to bed, so I never took him seriously and always thought that this kind of thought process can only be afforded by filthy rich b*s**ds like him!
> 
> 2 months later he left for Australia and got admission in University of Melbourne .
> 
> For me , I got enrolled in one of the best universities in the world called Life ....
> 
> There are approximately 195 countries in the world and I want to travel atleast half of them before I die . I started working in 2004 and thanks to my first employer I got to travel a lot and that was 1 of the biggest reason I stayed with them for 8 years !
> 
> Travel broadens up your horizons , helps you understand and appreciate different cultures , being less judgmental ..all in all makes u a better person . While I was busy exploring different cultures , making new friends , dating exotic girls ,driving bad a$$ cars , making some money and partying like a rockstar , 1 thing which firmly got embedded in my subconscious mind was I dont want to stay in India !!
> 
> India is a beautiful country but it was not working out for me , reasons were and are endless . I will save them for some other day .
> 
> Once it was decided that I dont want to stay in India , I started exploring the idea of migrating to a foreign land . List was quite narrow but I was confused . But I was sure on 2 criterias
> 
> 1. I wanted to migrate to a country, which speak Queens  language. Dont ask me the reason because even I am not sure about it
> 2. That country cannot be very cold and rainy should have lots of beaches and sun.
> 
> After this choice was simple and decision was made, Australia it is!
> 
> In 2013 I realized that age is not on my side anymore as I was running 30 and I need to act fast if I want to migrate and seek PR in Australia. That is when I started the mammoth process of Australia Immigration.
> 
> I am not going to educate you guys on the process as most of you know it better than me apart from that plethora of information is available on our wonderful forum. I will just share my timelines, milestones and my thoughts about our forum .
> 
> In Feb 2013, I was in Delhi and decided to visit one of the most reputed immigration consultants in Nehru Place. I am dying to mention the name but dont want to be on wrong side of the moderators. Anyways, I took an appointment and reached their office on time . Receptionist asked me to wait and called in the counselor who was supposed to educate me on the whole process.
> 
> Counselor came in , took me to her cubicle and handed over a bunch of brochures and started out with elucidating me on how great her company is and how can they change my life for better . I asked her about various steps involved , time for each stage , possible challenges , fees involved etc and to my surprise she was clueless about it ! The only thing which kept me interested in her was the perfume she was wearing , the way she was playing with her blow dried hair and her hazel eyes .
> 
> I rang up few more immigration consultants and everytime I was disappointed with their know how on the subject . That was when I started searching about the process on internet and felt that I can do it myself without any help from consultants .
> 
> Oh by the way the perfume Counselor at the office of first immigration consultant I went to wearing was , Chanel by Chance . How do I know ? Because I asked her along with her cell number . She blushed , smiled and gave told me name of the perfume and her cell number . That was the ONLY fruitful information I ever got from immigration consultants
> 
> I came across this forum after I appeared for IELTS , sometime in March 2013 . I registered myself in Sep 2013 . I am on lots of internet forums on different topics like cars , bikes , travel , tattoos , bodybuilding and what not . The biggest problem on internet forums is that its REALLY easy to misinterpret other persons tone and intentions .
> 
> But I dont feel this issue on our forum as most of the times we all behave well (hi _shel , wats up ) and nobody doubts on the intentions of each other . We all strive for same goal yet we help each other with best possible advice , share information , motivate each other , we get happy when one of us get grant , we go into depression when somebodies Visa get rejected . Sounds clichéd but I genuinely believe that this is one BIG happy family !
> 
> I made some friends for life here, I came across some crazy people who PMed me their personal email ids and phone numbers telling me that they may not visit the forum frequently from now on so if I need any help I can give them a shout!
> Initially I thought that they are immigration consultants  but with time I realized that they are just good Samaritans . And let me tell you , I did call them up and wrote them emails and they did helped me out in every possible way!
> 
> I want to hug each one of you and say thank you ☺ I am really nervous in mentioning names . Please forgive me if I missed out on anybody but you know that I am thankful and so very greatful to each of you .
> Some people I can recall for guiding ,motivating and loving me are
> 
> felix2020
> ratnesh nagori
> jre05
> Mack1982
> msaeed
> allisgreat
> askmohit
> cb2406
> _shel
> Santhosh.15
> niveditanwr3
> sunnyboi
> huzefa85
> maq_qatar
> chennaiguy
> sathiyaseelan
> About2013
> Sai2Aus
> anujmalhotra262
> kct22
> computerian
> Panko
> GBTUSA
> goodguy2
> espresso
> AncientGlory
> Alnaibii
> SRS_2013
> Neville Smith
> chiku2006
> warlock233
> rahulreshu
> snarayan
> Pame
> Girl Aussie
> bond_bhai
> rohit1_sharma
> Ozdream123
> lovetosmack
> mainak
> MaxTheWolf
> Bangali_Oz
> wangqiubloke
> eyyunni1985
> zameer.ise
> rockyrambo
> Achillies
> BHAVIN CROWN
> ALIPA
> anish13
> cancerialrules
> Nishant Dundas
> visitkangaroos
> DSS
> DivineGrace
> samdam
> moitrai
> Waqarali2005
> saiffuddin
> kavith
> rajfirst
> smady41
> jestin684
> Happybets
> karnavidyut
> SS70011005
> sandyJ
> manmvk
> SandyJ
> monte1
> jatadi
> 
> Whats next ? I will finish the bottle of wine which I opened last night and after that I will do some cigars
> 
> I dont have any immediate plans to travel Australia even for validation trip . Irony is maybe I will never move to Australia ! But again one thing which life taught me more than once is  Never say never . So I will wait and see where my destiny will take me next .
> 
> I will try my level best to keep myself available for the forum . Its my moral responsibility to pay it forward
> Once again Thank You for being there for me .
> 
> Since I have your attention right now , I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to the people I offended with my personal views or my so called sense of humor . I am sorry it must be unintentional .
> 
> Best of luck with your grants , stay calm and pay it forward..
> 
> Sincerely Yours
> PD



Hi buddy!!!

You know in a way your story relates to mine, though I didn't get the cars and chicks..!!!!!
And thanks for mentioning me. I was scrolling down and thinking that you forgot me!!! But nope I was right there, in between...hehehe!!!!

Enjoy the wine my friend and the cigars!!

Have put my sights on a nice chivas regal 20yr old scotch. So am waiting for my turn my friend. When the mail comes, am buying the bottle, taking a leave for 2 days, fly to the nearest island and just relaxxxxxxx, let the mood hit in..

Best of luck my friend, wish you have a great time ahead.
We shall all meet in aus as a fellow friend has suggested..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Garry2684

Hi Folks, 

Need your advice:

I am a 190 subclass aspirant and my ACT SS is approved but I will receive invitation from DIBP only after 1 July as ACT has reached it annual ceiling with DIBP, so they cannot confirm the SS. 

My question is - My current workplace has become a hell for me and I have another job offer in hand as on date. Should I continue in the current workplace only or should I switch? If I switch, how is it expected to impact my application for 190 visa?

Looking forward to your response. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need your advice:
> 
> I am a 190 subclass aspirant and my ACT SS is approved but I will receive invitation from DIBP only after 1 July as ACT has reached it annual ceiling with DIBP, so they cannot confirm the SS.
> 
> My question is - My current workplace has become a hell for me and I have another job offer in hand as on date. Should I continue in the current workplace only or should I switch? If I switch, how is it expected to impact my application for 190 visa?
> 
> Looking forward to your response.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No worries, mate. You could change your workplace anytime you wish. It would not affect your visa application. However, you have to update your Resume and reference papers accordingly while lodging your visa. Even you could change your workplace after your visa lodge. :yo:


----------



## Garry2684

Thanks Mithu93ku for a prompt reply.

Further to this, my new job is not exactly in the same profile as my current profile. I have HR experience for 5 years and the job I am getting now is Core staffing for US. 

I have checked with my consultant, who is very experienced and I have faith in him too. He told me that its okay to shift to any profile, as I am claiming experience for 3 years (Vetassess assessed my work for close to 4 years) and I am claiming points for that experience only. So, my consultant is of the opinion that we just have to prove 3 years of experience to CO with my 190 Application to DIBP. 

I am checking with you all for a second opinion. I hope you guys can imagine how stressed I am at all this


----------



## mithu93ku

Garry2684 said:


> Thanks Mithu93ku for a prompt reply.
> 
> Further to this, my new job is not exactly in the same profile as my current profile. I have HR experience for 5 years and the job I am getting now is Core staffing for US.
> 
> I have checked with my consultant, who is very experienced and I have faith in him too. He told me that its okay to shift to any profile, as I am claiming experience for 3 years (Vetassess assessed my work for close to 4 years) and I am claiming points for that experience only. So, my consultant is of the opinion that we just have to prove 3 years of experience to CO with my 190 Application to DIBP.
> 
> I am checking with you all for a second opinion. I hope you guys can imagine how stressed I am at all this


Fully agree with your consultant!


----------



## Garry2684

Thanks a ton. 

Such a relief to see multiple ppl saying the same thing. Helps confused ppl like me


----------



## Sandy J

prseeker said:


> If you guys allow , I would like to post it here as well since most of you visit here more frequently then any other thread ..
> ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> Circa 2004.
> 
> Friend: So whats your plan now ?
> 
> Me: Uhh umm First we will polish off the beer and then we will have some shots?
> 
> Friend: In Irritated tone.. I mean whats your plan in life u a**h*** ?
> 
> Me : Uhh umm whats your plan ? (Since I didnt have any legitimate answer I decided to save my skin by asking a counter question)
> 
> Friend : Hmm I am planning to do my MIS from Australia
> 
> Me : Why Australia ? We have one of the best colleges/universities in the world.. (Now I was trying to sound intelligent but in reality I was kind of pissed by his choice of topic for discussion and for making me think)
> 
> Friend : I dont know .. I want a peaceful , chilled out life , I dont want to be part of rat race and want to live peacefully ..
> 
> This is the conversation I had with one of my best friends during after party of our farewell party in our final year of engineering .
> 
> I was least interested in his philosophical crap and wanted to concentrate on my chilled beer, after all being undisputed owner of a whole case of Corona beer was a big deal at that time  and on top of it he was one of those rich dads son who wears Ed Hardy Tshirts to bed, so I never took him seriously and always thought that this kind of thought process can only be afforded by filthy rich b*s**ds like him!
> 
> 2 months later he left for Australia and got admission in University of Melbourne .
> 
> For me , I got enrolled in one of the best universities in the world called Life ....
> 
> There are approximately 195 countries in the world and I want to travel atleast half of them before I die . I started working in 2004 and thanks to my first employer I got to travel a lot and that was 1 of the biggest reason I stayed with them for 8 years !
> 
> Travel broadens up your horizons , helps you understand and appreciate different cultures , being less judgmental ..all in all makes u a better person . While I was busy exploring different cultures , making new friends , dating exotic girls ,driving bad a$$ cars , making some money and partying like a rockstar , 1 thing which firmly got embedded in my subconscious mind was I dont want to stay in India !!
> 
> India is a beautiful country but it was not working out for me , reasons were and are endless . I will save them for some other day .
> 
> Once it was decided that I dont want to stay in India , I started exploring the idea of migrating to a foreign land . List was quite narrow but I was confused . But I was sure on 2 criterias
> 
> 1. I wanted to migrate to a country, which speak Queens  language. Dont ask me the reason because even I am not sure about it
> 2. That country cannot be very cold and rainy should have lots of beaches and sun.
> 
> After this choice was simple and decision was made, Australia it is!
> 
> In 2013 I realized that age is not on my side anymore as I was running 30 and I need to act fast if I want to migrate and seek PR in Australia. That is when I started the mammoth process of Australia Immigration.
> 
> I am not going to educate you guys on the process as most of you know it better than me apart from that plethora of information is available on our wonderful forum. I will just share my timelines, milestones and my thoughts about our forum .
> 
> In Feb 2013, I was in Delhi and decided to visit one of the most reputed immigration consultants in Nehru Place. I am dying to mention the name but dont want to be on wrong side of the moderators. Anyways, I took an appointment and reached their office on time . Receptionist asked me to wait and called in the counselor who was supposed to educate me on the whole process.
> 
> Counselor came in , took me to her cubicle and handed over a bunch of brochures and started out with elucidating me on how great her company is and how can they change my life for better . I asked her about various steps involved , time for each stage , possible challenges , fees involved etc and to my surprise she was clueless about it ! The only thing which kept me interested in her was the perfume she was wearing , the way she was playing with her blow dried hair and her hazel eyes .
> 
> I rang up few more immigration consultants and everytime I was disappointed with their know how on the subject . That was when I started searching about the process on internet and felt that I can do it myself without any help from consultants .
> 
> Oh by the way the perfume Counselor at the office of first immigration consultant I went to wearing was , Chanel by Chance . How do I know ? Because I asked her along with her cell number . She blushed , smiled and gave told me name of the perfume and her cell number . That was the ONLY fruitful information I ever got from immigration consultants
> 
> I came across this forum after I appeared for IELTS , sometime in March 2013 . I registered myself in Sep 2013 . I am on lots of internet forums on different topics like cars , bikes , travel , tattoos , bodybuilding and what not . The biggest problem on internet forums is that its REALLY easy to misinterpret other persons tone and intentions .
> 
> But I dont feel this issue on our forum as most of the times we all behave well (hi _shel , wats up ) and nobody doubts on the intentions of each other . We all strive for same goal yet we help each other with best possible advice , share information , motivate each other , we get happy when one of us get grant , we go into depression when somebodies Visa get rejected . Sounds clichéd but I genuinely believe that this is one BIG happy family !
> 
> I made some friends for life here, I came across some crazy people who PMed me their personal email ids and phone numbers telling me that they may not visit the forum frequently from now on so if I need any help I can give them a shout!
> Initially I thought that they are immigration consultants  but with time I realized that they are just good Samaritans . And let me tell you , I did call them up and wrote them emails and they did helped me out in every possible way!
> 
> I want to hug each one of you and say thank you ☺ I am really nervous in mentioning names . Please forgive me if I missed out on anybody but you know that I am thankful and so very greatful to each of you .
> Some people I can recall for guiding ,motivating and loving me are
> 
> felix2020
> ratnesh nagori
> jre05
> Mack1982
> msaeed
> allisgreat
> askmohit
> cb2406
> _shel
> Santhosh.15
> niveditanwr3
> sunnyboi
> huzefa85
> maq_qatar
> chennaiguy
> sathiyaseelan
> About2013
> Sai2Aus
> anujmalhotra262
> kct22
> computerian
> Panko
> GBTUSA
> goodguy2
> espresso
> AncientGlory
> Alnaibii
> SRS_2013
> Neville Smith
> chiku2006
> warlock233
> rahulreshu
> snarayan
> Pame
> Girl Aussie
> bond_bhai
> rohit1_sharma
> Ozdream123
> lovetosmack
> mainak
> MaxTheWolf
> Bangali_Oz
> wangqiubloke
> eyyunni1985
> zameer.ise
> rockyrambo
> Achillies
> BHAVIN CROWN
> ALIPA
> anish13
> cancerialrules
> Nishant Dundas
> visitkangaroos
> DSS
> DivineGrace
> samdam
> moitrai
> Waqarali2005
> saiffuddin
> kavith
> rajfirst
> smady41
> jestin684
> Happybets
> karnavidyut
> SS70011005
> sandyJ
> manmvk
> SandyJ
> monte1
> 
> 
> Yes my friend, we can imagine how happy you are, as emotions are just flowing like a river which were forcefully restricted until few days ago. We all can relate with your story in some way or the other. Enjoy the moment. Any particular reason for mentioning my name twice. : D


----------



## mithu93ku

Garry2684 said:


> Thanks a ton.
> 
> Such a relief to see multiple ppl saying the same thing. Helps confused ppl like me


Ha ha ha! Relax now and look forward. If you do not enjoy your works , just leave it. Otherwise it would kill you slowly.!


----------



## Sandy J

Garry2684 said:


> Thanks a ton.
> 
> Such a relief to see multiple ppl saying the same thing. Helps confused ppl like me


Will not have any problem, go and get it


----------



## Garry2684

Thanks guys.

cheers,


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sudheer51 said:


> Hi guys, do we need to show any proof of assets we have, anytime during our visa processing (189/190) ?


No for 189
Yes for 190


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

MaxTheWolf said:


> No for 189
> Yes for 190


Hey Max is that necessary. I provided affadvit of bank accounts with money but I actually dont have that much. Are you saying I should have all that I mentioned in my affafavit.

Thanks


----------



## Garry2684

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey Max is that necessary. I provided affadvit of bank accounts with money but I actually dont have that much. Are you saying I should have all that I mentioned in my affafavit.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Koolsmartbuddy,

As far as I am aware. Funds proofs are only required in some states (NT- I am sure of), not in states like SA and ACT. 

And its applicable for 190 only. 

Thanks,


----------



## Santhosh.15

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Koolsmartbuddy,
> 
> As far as I am aware. Funds proofs are only required in some states (NT- I am sure of), not in states like SA and ACT.
> 
> And its applicable for 190 only.
> 
> Thanks,


Also for ACT


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Hi all,

I submitted my EOI, just now, 263111, 189, 60 points. Now waiting for invitation asap(fingers crossed).

By the time I get an invitation, can someone guide me about below doubts as I am walking on a dark street without a clue about what is coming next. A little sound or light can help me gain some confidence.

1) how will I get to know once I get an invite?

2) When can I expect to get an invite with 60pts in 189?

3) If I get an invite little before July 1 and I am unable to file my visa before July, how can it affect me? Visa fee hike I can manage. Is there any major change than can happen in July when austalia revises many things 

4) I have all docs handy that I gave during ACS and my IELTS result. 
Is there something else I can get ready so that I can quickly lodge my visa (I was thinking PCC/medical for example)

5) or if PCC/medical is done after some more steps?

6) any more docs related to my jobs?

Thank you again for all your help and taking me this far.


----------



## Arunvas

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey Max is that necessary. I provided affadvit of bank accounts with money but I actually dont have that much. Are you saying I should have all that I mentioned in my affafavit.
> 
> Thanks


My friend, An Affidavit is something which has to be true! You can't say something which doesn't exist in an affidavit!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Arunvas said:


> My friend, An Affidavit is something which has to be true! You can't say something which doesn't exist in an affidavit!


But money is volatile and it exchanges hands quickly. So I might have said I have 3 lakhs then but I don't have now. I have filed for Victoria. Anyone else sailing in the same boat.

Thanks


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Koolsmartbuddy,
> 
> As far as I am aware. Funds proofs are only required in some states (NT- I am sure of), not in states like SA and ACT.
> 
> And its applicable for 190 only.
> 
> Thanks,



What about Victoria?


----------



## Usmann_

delhi_ankur said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI, just now, 263111, 189, 60 points. Now waiting for invitation asap(fingers crossed).
> 
> By the time I get an invitation, can someone guide me about below doubts as I am walking on a dark street without a clue about what is coming next. A little sound or light can help me gain some confidence.
> 
> 1) how will I get to know once I get an invite?
> 
> 2) When can I expect to get an invite with 60pts in 189?
> 
> 3) If I get an invite little before July 1 and I am unable to file my visa before July, how can it affect me? Visa fee hike I can manage. Is there any major change than can happen in July when austalia revises many things
> 
> 4) I have all docs handy that I gave during ACS and my IELTS result.
> Is there something else I can get ready so that I can quickly lodge my visa (I was thinking PCC/medical for example)
> 
> 5) or if PCC/medical is done after some more steps?
> 
> 6) any more docs related to my jobs?
> 
> Thank you again for all your help and taking me this far.


Once u get the invite.. wait fo CO to contact you .. most probably he will need more job evidence etc 

Perhaps seniors can guide you better...


----------



## Santhosh.15

Usmann_ said:


> Once u get the invite.. wait fo CO to contact you .. most probably he will need more job evidence etc
> 
> Perhaps seniors can guide you better...


Usmann Bhai

In 189, once invite comes, we need to pay Fee first, then CO allocation happens, i am sure you do know this, perhaps a typo error i presume.


----------



## Achilles_as

My responses inline:



delhi_ankur said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI, just now, 263111, 189, 60 points. Now waiting for invitation asap(fingers crossed).
> 
> By the time I get an invitation, can someone guide me about below doubts as I am walking on a dark street without a clue about what is coming next. A little sound or light can help me gain some confidence.
> 
> 1) how will I get to know once I get an invite?


Keep on checking your emails. I am using an agent so not sure if you do get an invite, but when you login to your skillset account the EOI status will change to "INVITED"



> 2) When can I expect to get an invite with 60pts in 189?


189 is on a roll now, but its nearing the end of the year if the occupational ceiling is hit then i think you should have it sometime in July.



> 3) If I get an invite little before July 1 and I am unable to file my visa before July, how can it affect me? Visa fee hike I can manage. Is there any major change than can happen in July when austalia revises many things


I think if you get invite before July then you fall in the previous years category and any changes coming in occupation wont impact you. If however the visa fee increments, i am not sure how much will it impact you. In any case if you are impacted then there is no way out you will have to pay the amount mentioned. 



> 4) I have all docs handy that I gave during ACS and my IELTS result.
> Is there something else I can get ready so that I can quickly lodge my visa (I was thinking PCC/medical for example)


PCC for all countries you stayed in past 10 yrs, Medical checks, form 80, confirmation of employment on campany letterhead, assessment letter from ACS etc. If married then marriage certificate etc. This is generic and there are sometimes requests which the COs send out.



> 5) or if PCC/medical is done after some more steps?


PCC and meds should be done quickly so that as soon as you lodge the visa you can attach all documents upfront.



> 6) any more docs related to my jobs?


Payslips/Tax documents etc



> Thank you again for all your help and taking me this far.


----------



## jr16

koolsmartbuddy said:


> But money is volatile and it exchanges hands quickly. So I might have said I have 3 lakhs then but I don't have now. I have filed for Victoria. Anyone else sailing in the same boat.
> 
> Thanks


That may be so, but a sworn affidavit must be accurate as when prepared. If you say you had $X in the bank in the affidavit, you had better be able to evidence that fact if and when required.

I am not sure what the requirements are as to proof of funds, but it would seem probable that it would have to be sworn in an affidavit that the minimum required funds or some sort will be maintained/ available. 

Just trying to emphasise the above post by Arunvas as to the seriousness of an affidavit.


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All
Made the payment using HDFC Forex AUD CARD on 7/6/2014.
Dollar bought for Rs. 56.23.
No issues at all, got the following msg from bank:
Prepaid Card no xxxxxxxxxxxx0000 used for
purchase of 6226.53 AUD. Post txn Balance is
86.47 AUD
This was for me, my wife and my son.
Thanks all for your valuable inputs.


----------



## jatadi

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> Made the payment using HDFC Forex AUD CARD on 7/6/2014.
> Dollar bought for Rs. 56.23.
> No issues at all, got the following msg from bank:
> Prepaid Card no xxxxxxxxxxxx0000 used for
> purchase of 6226.53 AUD. Post txn Balance is
> 86.47 AUD
> This was for me, my wife and my son.
> Thanks all for your valuable inputs.


Ol d best to u n ur family....


----------



## jestin684

prseeker said:


> If you guys allow , I would like to post it here as well since most of you visit here more frequently then any other thread ..
> ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> Circa 2004.
> 
> Friend: So whats your plan now ?
> 
> Me: Uhh umm First we will polish off the beer and then we will have some shots?
> 
> Friend: In Irritated tone.. I mean whats your plan in life u a**h*** ?
> 
> Me : Uhh umm whats your plan ? (Since I didnt have any legitimate answer I decided to save my skin by asking a counter question)
> 
> Friend : Hmm I am planning to do my MIS from Australia
> 
> Me : Why Australia ? We have one of the best colleges/universities in the world.. (Now I was trying to sound intelligent but in reality I was kind of pissed by his choice of topic for discussion and for making me think)
> 
> Friend : I dont know .. I want a peaceful , chilled out life , I dont want to be part of rat race and want to live peacefully ..
> 
> This is the conversation I had with one of my best friends during after party of our farewell party in our final year of engineering .
> 
> I was least interested in his philosophical crap and wanted to concentrate on my chilled beer, after all being undisputed owner of a whole case of Corona beer was a big deal at that time  and on top of it he was one of those rich dads son who wears Ed Hardy Tshirts to bed, so I never took him seriously and always thought that this kind of thought process can only be afforded by filthy rich b*s**ds like him!
> 
> 2 months later he left for Australia and got admission in University of Melbourne .
> 
> For me , I got enrolled in one of the best universities in the world called Life ....
> 
> There are approximately 195 countries in the world and I want to travel atleast half of them before I die . I started working in 2004 and thanks to my first employer I got to travel a lot and that was 1 of the biggest reason I stayed with them for 8 years !
> 
> Travel broadens up your horizons , helps you understand and appreciate different cultures , being less judgmental ..all in all makes u a better person . While I was busy exploring different cultures , making new friends , dating exotic girls ,driving bad a$$ cars , making some money and partying like a rockstar , 1 thing which firmly got embedded in my subconscious mind was I dont want to stay in India !!
> 
> India is a beautiful country but it was not working out for me , reasons were and are endless . I will save them for some other day .
> 
> Once it was decided that I dont want to stay in India , I started exploring the idea of migrating to a foreign land . List was quite narrow but I was confused . But I was sure on 2 criterias
> 
> 1. I wanted to migrate to a country, which speak Queens  language. Dont ask me the reason because even I am not sure about it
> 2. That country cannot be very cold and rainy should have lots of beaches and sun.
> 
> After this choice was simple and decision was made, Australia it is!
> 
> In 2013 I realized that age is not on my side anymore as I was running 30 and I need to act fast if I want to migrate and seek PR in Australia. That is when I started the mammoth process of Australia Immigration.
> 
> I am not going to educate you guys on the process as most of you know it better than me apart from that plethora of information is available on our wonderful forum. I will just share my timelines, milestones and my thoughts about our forum .
> 
> In Feb 2013, I was in Delhi and decided to visit one of the most reputed immigration consultants in Nehru Place. I am dying to mention the name but dont want to be on wrong side of the moderators. Anyways, I took an appointment and reached their office on time . Receptionist asked me to wait and called in the counselor who was supposed to educate me on the whole process.
> 
> Counselor came in , took me to her cubicle and handed over a bunch of brochures and started out with elucidating me on how great her company is and how can they change my life for better . I asked her about various steps involved , time for each stage , possible challenges , fees involved etc and to my surprise she was clueless about it ! The only thing which kept me interested in her was the perfume she was wearing , the way she was playing with her blow dried hair and her hazel eyes .
> 
> I rang up few more immigration consultants and everytime I was disappointed with their know how on the subject . That was when I started searching about the process on internet and felt that I can do it myself without any help from consultants .
> 
> Oh by the way the perfume Counselor at the office of first immigration consultant I went to wearing was , Chanel by Chance . How do I know ? Because I asked her along with her cell number . She blushed , smiled and gave told me name of the perfume and her cell number . That was the ONLY fruitful information I ever got from immigration consultants
> 
> I came across this forum after I appeared for IELTS , sometime in March 2013 . I registered myself in Sep 2013 . I am on lots of internet forums on different topics like cars , bikes , travel , tattoos , bodybuilding and what not . The biggest problem on internet forums is that its REALLY easy to misinterpret other persons tone and intentions .
> 
> But I dont feel this issue on our forum as most of the times we all behave well (hi _shel , wats up ) and nobody doubts on the intentions of each other . We all strive for same goal yet we help each other with best possible advice , share information , motivate each other , we get happy when one of us get grant , we go into depression when somebodies Visa get rejected . Sounds clichéd but I genuinely believe that this is one BIG happy family !
> 
> I made some friends for life here, I came across some crazy people who PMed me their personal email ids and phone numbers telling me that they may not visit the forum frequently from now on so if I need any help I can give them a shout!
> Initially I thought that they are immigration consultants  but with time I realized that they are just good Samaritans . And let me tell you , I did call them up and wrote them emails and they did helped me out in every possible way!
> 
> I want to hug each one of you and say thank you ☺ I am really nervous in mentioning names . Please forgive me if I missed out on anybody but you know that I am thankful and so very greatful to each of you .
> Some people I can recall for guiding ,motivating and loving me are
> 
> felix2020
> ratnesh nagori
> jre05
> Mack1982
> msaeed
> allisgreat
> askmohit
> cb2406
> _shel
> Santhosh.15
> niveditanwr3
> sunnyboi
> huzefa85
> maq_qatar
> chennaiguy
> sathiyaseelan
> About2013
> Sai2Aus
> anujmalhotra262
> kct22
> computerian
> Panko
> GBTUSA
> goodguy2
> espresso
> AncientGlory
> Alnaibii
> SRS_2013
> Neville Smith
> chiku2006
> warlock233
> rahulreshu
> snarayan
> Pame
> Girl Aussie
> bond_bhai
> rohit1_sharma
> Ozdream123
> lovetosmack
> mainak
> MaxTheWolf
> Bangali_Oz
> wangqiubloke
> eyyunni1985
> zameer.ise
> rockyrambo
> Achillies
> BHAVIN CROWN
> ALIPA
> anish13
> cancerialrules
> Nishant Dundas
> visitkangaroos
> DSS
> DivineGrace
> samdam
> moitrai
> Waqarali2005
> saiffuddin
> kavith
> rajfirst
> smady41
> jestin684
> Happybets
> karnavidyut
> SS70011005
> sandyJ
> manmvk
> SandyJ
> monte1
> jatadi
> 
> Whats next ? I will finish the bottle of wine which I opened last night and after that I will do some cigars
> 
> I dont have any immediate plans to travel Australia even for validation trip . Irony is maybe I will never move to Australia ! But again one thing which life taught me more than once is  Never say never . So I will wait and see where my destiny will take me next .
> 
> I will try my level best to keep myself available for the forum . Its my moral responsibility to pay it forward
> Once again Thank You for being there for me .
> 
> Since I have your attention right now , I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to the people I offended with my personal views or my so called sense of humor . I am sorry it must be unintentional .
> 
> Best of luck with your grants , stay calm and pay it forward..
> 
> Sincerely Yours
> PD


Good on u mate.......Australia is exactly the place u would like to be.........The land of oppurtunities.......Right choice.....plenty money, good climate, good lifestyle, multicultural, different cusines and above all everyone is a "mate".......GOOD WISHES MATE.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## MilanPS

Guys, I was made aware by everyone around that state-nomination on 190 necessitates one to stay & work in the state for 2 yrs before opting to move out elsewhere but I came across an immigration consultant's site as early as yesterday which says just the opposite.

Can you live in other states on a subclass 190 visa? – Australia Visa Solutions

Can somebody help all 190 folks understand what exactly is the truth ???

If we are to believe what's mentioned on this site, then even 190 grant holders are not bound to stay & work in the nominating state similar to 189 folks ... and even 190 folks can stay & take up an employment anywhere without violating any laws or obligations ...

I'm confused, pls. help.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

prseeker said:


> If you guys allow , I would like to post it here as well since most of you visit here more frequently then any other thread .. **************************************************************************************************************************************************** Circa 2004…. Friend: So what’s your plan now ? Me: Uhh umm First we will polish off the beer and then we will have some shots? Friend: In Irritated tone.. I mean what’s your plan in life u a**h*** ? Me : Uhh umm what’s your plan ? (Since I didn’t have any legitimate answer I decided to save my skin by asking a counter question) Friend : Hmm I am planning to do my MIS from Australia Me : Why Australia ? We have one of the best colleges/universities in the world.. (Now I was trying to sound intelligent but in reality I was kind of pissed by his choice of topic for discussion and for making me think) Friend : I don’t know .. I want a peaceful , chilled out life , I don’t want to be part of rat race and want to live peacefully .. This is the conversation I had with one of my best friends during after party of our farewell party in our final year of engineering . I was least interested in his philosophical crap and wanted to concentrate on my chilled beer, after all being undisputed owner of a whole case of Corona beer was a big deal at that time  and on top of it he was one of those rich dads son who wears Ed Hardy Tshirts to bed, so I never took him seriously and always thought that this kind of thought process can only be afforded by filthy rich b*s**ds like him! 2 months later he left for Australia and got admission in University of Melbourne . For me , I got enrolled in one of the best universities in the world called Life .... There are approximately 195 countries in the world and I want to travel atleast half of them before I die . I started working in 2004 and thanks to my first employer I got to travel a lot and that was 1 of the biggest reason I stayed with them for 8 years ! Travel broadens up your horizons , helps you understand and appreciate different cultures , being less judgmental ..all in all makes u a better person . While I was busy exploring different cultures , making new friends , dating “exotic” girls ,driving bad a$$ cars , making some money and partying like a rockstar , 1 thing which firmly got embedded in my subconscious mind was I don’t want to stay in India !! India is a beautiful country but it was not working out for me , reasons were and are endless . I will save them for some other day . Once it was decided that I don’t want to stay in India , I started exploring the idea of migrating to a foreign land . List was quite narrow but I was confused . But I was sure on 2 criteria’s 1. I wanted to migrate to a country, which speak “Queens “ language. Don’t ask me the reason because even I am not sure about it  2. That country cannot be very cold and rainy should have lots of beaches and sun. After this choice was simple and decision was made, Australia it is! In 2013 I realized that age is not on my side anymore as I was running 30 and I need to act fast if I want to migrate and seek PR in Australia. That is when I started the mammoth process of Australia Immigration. I am not going to educate you guys on the process as most of you know it better than me apart from that plethora of information is available on our wonderful forum. I will just share my timelines, milestones and my thoughts about our forum . In Feb 2013, I was in Delhi and decided to visit one of the most reputed immigration consultants in Nehru Place. I am dying to mention the name but don’t want to be on wrong side of the moderators. Anyways, I took an appointment and reached their office on time . Receptionist asked me to wait and called in the “counselor” who was supposed to educate me on the whole process. “Counselor” came in , took me to her cubicle and handed over a bunch of brochures and started out with elucidating me on how great her company is and how can they change my life for better . I asked her about various steps involved , time for each stage , possible challenges , fees involved etc and to my surprise she was clueless about it ! The only thing which kept me interested in her was the perfume she was wearing , the way she was playing with her blow dried hair and her hazel eyes . I rang up few more immigration consultants and everytime I was disappointed with their know how on the subject . That was when I started searching about the process on internet and felt that I can do it myself without any help from consultants . Oh by the way the perfume “Counselor” at the office of first immigration consultant I went to wearing was , “Chanel by Chance” . How do I know ? Because I asked her along with her cell number . She blushed , smiled and gave told me name of the perfume and her cell number . That was the ONLY fruitful information I ever got from immigration consultants  I came across this forum after I appeared for IELTS , sometime in March 2013 . I registered myself in Sep 2013 . I am on lots of internet forums on different topics like cars , bikes , travel , tattoos , bodybuilding and what not . The biggest problem on internet forums is that its REALLY easy to misinterpret other persons tone and intentions . But I don’t feel this issue on our forum as most of the times we all behave well (hi _shel , wats up ) and nobody doubts on the intentions of each other . We all strive for same goal yet we help each other with best possible advice , share information , motivate each other , we get happy when one of us get grant , we go into depression when somebodies Visa get rejected . Sounds clichéd but I genuinely believe that this is one BIG happy family ! I made some friends for life here, I came across some crazy people who PM’ed me their personal email id’s and phone numbers telling me that they may not visit the forum frequently from now on so if I need any help I can give them a shout! Initially I thought that they are immigration consultants  but with time I realized that they are just good Samaritans . And let me tell you , I did call them up and wrote them emails and they did helped me out in every possible way! I want to hug each one of you and say thank you ☺ I am really nervous in mentioning names . Please forgive me if I missed out on anybody but you know that I am thankful and so very greatful to each of you . Some people I can recall for guiding ,motivating and loving me are felix2020 ratnesh nagori jre05 Mack1982 msaeed allisgreat askmohit cb2406 _shel Santhosh.15 niveditanwr3 sunnyboi huzefa85 maq_qatar chennaiguy sathiyaseelan About2013 Sai2Aus anujmalhotra262 kct22 computerian Panko GBTUSA goodguy2 espresso AncientGlory Alnaibii SRS_2013 Neville Smith chiku2006 warlock233 rahulreshu snarayan Pame Girl Aussie bond_bhai rohit1_sharma Ozdream123 lovetosmack mainak MaxTheWolf Bangali_Oz wangqiubloke eyyunni1985 zameer.ise rockyrambo Achillies BHAVIN CROWN ALIPA anish13 cancerialrules Nishant Dundas visitkangaroos DSS DivineGrace samdam moitrai Waqarali2005 saiffuddin kavith rajfirst smady41 jestin684 Happybets karnavidyut SS70011005 sandyJ manmvk SandyJ monte1 jatadi What’s next ? I will finish the bottle of wine which I opened last night and after that I will do some cigars  I don’t have any immediate plans to travel Australia even for validation trip . Irony is maybe I will never move to Australia ! But again one thing which life taught me more than once is – Never say never . So I will wait and see where my destiny will take me next . I will try my level best to keep myself available for the forum . It’s my moral responsibility to “pay it forward” Once again Thank You for being there for me . Since I have your attention right now , I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to the people I offended with my personal views or my so called sense of humor . I am sorry it must be unintentional . Best of luck with your grants , stay calm and pay it forward.. Sincerely Yours PD


Congrats prseeker,

Really an inspirational story and trust me its quite entertaining as well, made me read it till the end on my phone. 

Wish you all the best and guess your dream of living in a Queen's English speaking country will be a reality soon.

Cheers!


----------



## Deep439

Hello everyone,
I want to know do we need hardcopy of Skill Assessment result from Engineers Australia at any stage during EOI or Visa application or soft copy will also work??

Thanks,
Deep

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## smady41

MilanPS said:


> Guys, I was made aware by everyone around that state-nomination on 190 necessitates one to stay & work in the state for 2 yrs before opting to move out elsewhere but I came across an immigration consultant's site as early as yesterday which says just the opposite.
> 
> Can you live in other states on a subclass 190 visa? – Australia Visa Solutions
> 
> Can somebody help all 190 folks understand what exactly is the truth ???
> 
> If we are to believe what's mentioned on this site, then even 190 grant holders are not bound to stay & work in the nominating state similar to 189 folks ... and even 190 folks can stay & take up an employment anywhere without violating any laws or obligations ...
> 
> I'm confused, pls. help.


I have a friend of mine who is in AUS now on 190. He went to SA, Adelaide but he went to Brisbane as he got his first break from an employer there! From what he told me, as long as you are able to show your foster state, the salary being credited to a local bank account and you pay the state taxes, and show an address proof in the state, it is possible for you to take up job elsewhere.

But I must admit, I do not have full details. When I talk to him next, I will ask him for more details and share here.


----------



## smady41

Deep439 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I want to know do we need hardcopy of Skill Assessment result from Engineers Australia at any stage during EOI or Visa application or soft copy will also work??
> 
> Thanks,
> Deep
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


ACS result letter itself is a soft copy.  So as such submitting a copy of it, which is a color scan copy is sufficient for further stages. (EOI do not need you to provide it. Just the reference number suffice)

---oops. I jumped too early to answer. I do not know about Engineers Australia assessment results man. I was referring to Australian Computer Society result letter. But I presume, a color scan of your result letter is sufficient at all times. Others in your category may correct me.


----------



## Deep439

smady41 said:


> ACS result letter itself is a soft copy.  So as such submitting a copy of it, which is a color scan copy is sufficient for further stages. (EOI do not need you to provide it. Just the reference number suffice)


Thats y i mentioned engineers australia.We get a hard copy of result frm 
engineers aust aftr soft.
Actually i am using a migration consultant fr my process and i dnt want to continue with him and want to do rest of the process myslf.In that case if he provide me with the soft copy of my skill assessmnt and not hard copy can i do rest of the process myslf.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## pyramid

MilanPS said:


> Guys, I was made aware by everyone around that state-nomination on 190 necessitates one to stay & work in the state for 2 yrs before opting to move out elsewhere but I came across an immigration consultant's site as early as yesterday which says just the opposite.
> 
> Can you live in other states on a subclass 190 visa? – Australia Visa Solutions
> 
> Can somebody help all 190 folks understand what exactly is the truth ???
> 
> If we are to believe what's mentioned on this site, then even 190 grant holders are not bound to stay & work in the nominating state similar to 189 folks ... and even 190 folks can stay & take up an employment anywhere without violating any laws or obligations ...
> 
> I'm confused, pls. help.




Here is obligation statement from victoria : Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria.

I do not know whats consequences if you do not stay in your nominated states...


----------



## Dreamer123

*Medicals*

Hi All,

I have a quick question. I did my medicals on 06/06/2014 . My immi account shows no health examination required for the candidate based on info provided to DIBP.My husband and kid did it on 03/06/2014 and their status still shows organise your health examinations. Does this mean that the hospital has uploaded mine and not their's? Or does it mean there is something wrong with my application and I don't need to proceed to towards the medical? I am freaking out..Help please


----------



## pyramid

Dreamer123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a quick question. I did my medicals on 06/06/2014 . My immi account shows no health examination required for the candidate based on info provided to DIBP.My husband and kid did it on 03/06/2014 and their status still shows organise your health examinations. Does this mean that the hospital has uploaded mine and not their's? Or does it mean there is something wrong with my application and I don't need to proceed to towards the medical? I am freaking out..Help please


If you have done on 6/6 thats Friday, are you sure it shows that 
"No health ....". Also try to call medical centre and check with them if they have uploaded medical results or there is any delay....but don't freak out...


----------



## MilanPS

pyramid said:


> Here is obligation statement from victoria : Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria.
> 
> I do not know whats consequences if you do not stay in your nominated states...


Yes, that's somewhat similar to what I read from SA govt. too & other states should have these obligations in similar lines too but the site I mentioned is derailing and refuting this, there must be a catch somewhere ... we should await to hear the ground reality from the expats who have been there & done that ...


----------



## shishir

Deep439 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I want to know do we need hardcopy of Skill Assessment result from Engineers Australia at any stage during EOI or Visa application or soft copy will also work??
> 
> Thanks,
> Deep
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


Hey Deep, first of all, you can not use the soft copy of assessment outcome issued by Engineers Australia, since there are water marks on it saying that you can't use it for visa application. So it is compulsory to have the hard copy of Skill Assessment result from Engineers Australia in your hand. You can just scan it and submit the colored scan copy.However, for EOI submission you don't need the hard copy right now.


----------



## Deep439

shishir said:


> Hey Deep, first of all, you can not use the soft copy of assessment outcome issued by Engineers Australia, since there are water marks on it saying that you can't use it for visa application. So it is compulsory to have the hard copy of Skill Assessment result from Engineers Australia in your hand. You can just scan it and submit the colored scan copy.However, for EOI submission you don't need the hard copy right now.


Thanks shishir fr this useful info.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

Sandy J said:


> prseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys allow , I would like to post it here as well since most of you visit here more frequently then any other thread ..
> ****************************************************************************************************************************************************
> 
> Circa 2004….
> 
> Friend: So what’s your plan now ?
> 
> Me: Uhh umm First we will polish off the beer and then we will have some shots?
> 
> Friend: In Irritated tone.. I mean what’s your plan in life u a**h*** ?
> 
> Me : Uhh umm what’s your plan ? (Since I didn’t have any legitimate answer I decided to save my skin by asking a counter question)
> 
> Friend : Hmm I am planning to do my MIS from Australia
> 
> Me : Why Australia ? We have one of the best colleges/universities in the world.. (Now I was trying to sound intelligent but in reality I was kind of pissed by his choice of topic for discussion and for making me think)
> 
> Friend : I don’t know .. I want a peaceful , chilled out life , I don’t want to be part of rat race and want to live peacefully ..
> 
> This is the conversation I had with one of my best friends during after party of our farewell party in our final year of engineering .
> 
> I was least interested in his philosophical crap and wanted to concentrate on my chilled beer, after all being undisputed owner of a whole case of Corona beer was a big deal at that time  and on top of it he was one of those rich dads son who wears Ed Hardy Tshirts to bed, so I never took him seriously and always thought that this kind of thought process can only be afforded by filthy rich b*s**ds like him!
> 
> 2 months later he left for Australia and got admission in University of Melbourne .
> 
> For me , I got enrolled in one of the best universities in the world called Life ....
> 
> There are approximately 195 countries in the world and I want to travel atleast half of them before I die . I started working in 2004 and thanks to my first employer I got to travel a lot and that was 1 of the biggest reason I stayed with them for 8 years !
> 
> Travel broadens up your horizons , helps you understand and appreciate different cultures , being less judgmental ..all in all makes u a better person . While I was busy exploring different cultures , making new friends , dating “exotic” girls ,driving bad a$$ cars , making some money and partying like a rockstar , 1 thing which firmly got embedded in my subconscious mind was I don’t want to stay in India !!
> 
> India is a beautiful country but it was not working out for me , reasons were and are endless . I will save them for some other day .
> 
> Once it was decided that I don’t want to stay in India , I started exploring the idea of migrating to a foreign land . List was quite narrow but I was confused . But I was sure on 2 criteria’s
> 
> 1. I wanted to migrate to a country, which speak “Queens “ language. Don’t ask me the reason because even I am not sure about it
> 2. That country cannot be very cold and rainy should have lots of beaches and sun.
> 
> After this choice was simple and decision was made, Australia it is!
> 
> In 2013 I realized that age is not on my side anymore as I was running 30 and I need to act fast if I want to migrate and seek PR in Australia. That is when I started the mammoth process of Australia Immigration.
> 
> I am not going to educate you guys on the process as most of you know it better than me apart from that plethora of information is available on our wonderful forum. I will just share my timelines, milestones and my thoughts about our forum .
> 
> In Feb 2013, I was in Delhi and decided to visit one of the most reputed immigration consultants in Nehru Place. I am dying to mention the name but don’t want to be on wrong side of the moderators. Anyways, I took an appointment and reached their office on time . Receptionist asked me to wait and called in the “counselor” who was supposed to educate me on the whole process.
> 
> “Counselor” came in , took me to her cubicle and handed over a bunch of brochures and started out with elucidating me on how great her company is and how can they change my life for better . I asked her about various steps involved , time for each stage , possible challenges , fees involved etc and to my surprise she was clueless about it ! The only thing which kept me interested in her was the perfume she was wearing , the way she was playing with her blow dried hair and her hazel eyes .
> 
> I rang up few more immigration consultants and everytime I was disappointed with their know how on the subject . That was when I started searching about the process on internet and felt that I can do it myself without any help from consultants .
> 
> Oh by the way the perfume “Counselor” at the office of first immigration consultant I went to wearing was , “Chanel by Chance” . How do I know ? Because I asked her along with her cell number . She blushed , smiled and gave told me name of the perfume and her cell number . That was the ONLY fruitful information I ever got from immigration consultants
> 
> I came across this forum after I appeared for IELTS , sometime in March 2013 . I registered myself in Sep 2013 . I am on lots of internet forums on different topics like cars , bikes , travel , tattoos , bodybuilding and what not . The biggest problem on internet forums is that its REALLY easy to misinterpret other persons tone and intentions .
> 
> But I don’t feel this issue on our forum as most of the times we all behave well (hi _shel , wats up ) and nobody doubts on the intentions of each other . We all strive for same goal yet we help each other with best possible advice , share information , motivate each other , we get happy when one of us get grant , we go into depression when somebodies Visa get rejected . Sounds clichéd but I genuinely believe that this is one BIG happy family !
> 
> I made some friends for life here, I came across some crazy people who PM’ed me their personal email id’s and phone numbers telling me that they may not visit the forum frequently from now on so if I need any help I can give them a shout!
> Initially I thought that they are immigration consultants  but with time I realized that they are just good Samaritans . And let me tell you , I did call them up and wrote them emails and they did helped me out in every possible way!
> 
> I want to hug each one of you and say thank you ☺ I am really nervous in mentioning names . Please forgive me if I missed out on anybody but you know that I am thankful and so very greatful to each of you .
> Some people I can recall for guiding ,motivating and loving me are
> 
> felix2020
> ratnesh nagori
> jre05
> Mack1982
> msaeed
> allisgreat
> askmohit
> cb2406
> _shel
> Santhosh.15
> niveditanwr3
> sunnyboi
> huzefa85
> maq_qatar
> chennaiguy
> sathiyaseelan
> About2013
> Sai2Aus
> anujmalhotra262
> kct22
> computerian
> Panko
> GBTUSA
> goodguy2
> espresso
> AncientGlory
> Alnaibii
> SRS_2013
> Neville Smith
> chiku2006
> warlock233
> rahulreshu
> snarayan
> Pame
> Girl Aussie
> bond_bhai
> rohit1_sharma
> Ozdream123
> lovetosmack
> mainak
> MaxTheWolf
> Bangali_Oz
> wangqiubloke
> eyyunni1985
> zameer.ise
> rockyrambo
> Achillies
> BHAVIN CROWN
> ALIPA
> anish13
> cancerialrules
> Nishant Dundas
> visitkangaroos
> DSS
> DivineGrace
> samdam
> moitrai
> Waqarali2005
> saiffuddin
> kavith
> rajfirst
> smady41
> jestin684
> Happybets
> karnavidyut
> SS70011005
> sandyJ
> manmvk
> SandyJ
> monte1
> 
> 
> Yes my friend, we can imagine how happy you are, as emotions are just flowing like a river which were forcefully restricted until few days ago. We all can relate with your story in some way or the other. Enjoy the moment. Any particular reason for mentioning my name twice. : D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its nothing less than an honor to be mentioned in your thanksgiving list. I am very happy for you and proud of you at the same time. For all this time you were worried about not being allocated a CO, the "DIRECT GRANT" is well worth it...
> 
> Like you say " God Bless YOU!"
Click to expand...


----------



## mainak

MilanPS said:


> Guys, I was made aware by everyone around that state-nomination on 190 necessitates one to stay & work in the state for 2 yrs before opting to move out elsewhere but I came across an immigration consultant's site as early as yesterday which says just the opposite.
> 
> Can you live in other states on a subclass 190 visa? – Australia Visa Solutions
> 
> Can somebody help all 190 folks understand what exactly is the truth ???
> 
> If we are to believe what's mentioned on this site, then even 190 grant holders are not bound to stay & work in the nominating state similar to 189 folks ... and even 190 folks can stay & take up an employment anywhere without violating any laws or obligations ...
> 
> I'm confused, pls. help.


It Is Doable.

But not that so easy. If you land in state X after having nomination from them, and, you get a good offer from a company at state Y - you can request state X to provide some sort of NOC and then move to state Y.

Search within this forum, few months back there was a super thread which discussed in detail the steps required for moving out from obligatory state. 

All I can say is that I personally do not know the details but I have read in this and other forums that it has been done before and people remained successful in moving out of sponsoring state.

What I vaguely remember as required are:
- statement showing what attempts you made to get a job in this state X but remained unsuccessful (that means applying within one week of landing may result to refusal)
- statement your skills high demand in state Y, along with employment letter from company at state Y (that means you cannot just move out to try your luck in employment in other states)

Good luck


----------



## MilanPS

mainak said:


> It Is Doable.
> 
> But not that so easy. If you land in state X after having nomination from them, and, you get a good offer from a company at state Y - you can request state X to provide some sort of NOC and then move to state Y.
> 
> Search within this forum, few months back there was a super thread which discussed in detail the steps required for moving out from obligatory state.
> 
> All I can say is that I personally do not know the details but I have read in this and other forums that it has been done before and people remained successful in moving out of sponsoring state.
> 
> What I vaguely remember as required are:
> - statement showing what attempts you made to get a job in this state X but remained unsuccessful (that means applying within one week of landing may result to refusal)
> - statement your skills high demand in state Y, along with employment letter from company at state Y (that means you cannot just move out to try your luck in employment in other states)
> 
> Good luck


Yes mainak, you're bang-on ...

That's what I truly believed in till I stumbled on this site and got all messed-up ...

I know what you are saying and agree on the approach in totality.

Cheers.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Achilles_as said:


> My responses inline:
> 
> Keep on checking your emails. I am using an agent so not sure if you do get an invite, but when you login to your skillset account the EOI status will change to "INVITED"
> 
> 189 is on a roll now, but its nearing the end of the year if the occupational ceiling is hit then i think you should have it sometime in July.
> 
> I think if you get invite before July then you fall in the previous years category and any changes coming in occupation wont impact you. If however the visa fee increments, i am not sure how much will it impact you. In any case if you are impacted then there is no way out you will have to pay the amount mentioned.
> 
> PCC for all countries you stayed in past 10 yrs, Medical checks, form 80, confirmation of employment on campany letterhead, assessment letter from ACS etc. If married then marriage certificate etc. This is generic and there are sometimes requests which the COs send out.
> 
> PCC and meds should be done quickly so that as soon as you lodge the visa you can attach all documents upfront.
> 
> Payslips/Tax documents etc


Hi Achilles,

Firstly, Achilles is one of my favourite characters in all the movies I have watched till date 
Wish you best of luck for getting a grant soon. 

I did not get an email on submitting EOI so not sure if I'll get one if invited, but no worries, I'll keep checking at skill select op2:

When I check the *occupation ceilings for 2631, *current status is *1092/1800*... I think there is still a plenty of it for all ? 

I believe next invitation round is on *9 May *and *23 May*. I'm hopeful for 23 May looking at current trend. What would be the first step if I get it on 23 May, Do I just pay the fee first (as per pr4oz.com/wp/evisa-australia) ? Or do I need to get the medical/PCC first?


----------



## zameer.ise

niveditanwr3 said:


> Sandy J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its nothing less than an honor to be mentioned in your thanksgiving list. I am very happy for you and proud of you at the same time. For all this time you were worried about not being allocated a CO, the "DIRECT GRANT" is well worth it...
> 
> Like you say " God Bless YOU!"
> 
> 
> 
> Most Welcome Buddy.. I'm so glad that I helped you in some way..
> I still remember your messages where you were so impatience while awaiting communication from CO..
> 
> All the best and hope to catch you up in Australia ...
Click to expand...


----------



## jr16

delhi_ankur said:


> Hi Achilles,
> 
> Firstly, Achilles is one of my favourite characters in all the movies I have watched till date
> Wish you best of luck for getting a grant soon.
> 
> I did not get an email on submitting EOI so not sure if I'll get one if invited, but no worries, I'll keep checking at skill select op2:
> 
> When I check the *occupation ceilings for 2631, *current status is *1092/1800*... I think there is still a plenty of it for all ?
> 
> I believe next invitation round is on *9 May *and *23 May*. I'm hopeful for 23 May looking at current trend. What would be the first step if I get it on 23 May, Do I just pay the fee first (as per pr4oz.com/wp/evisa-australia) ? Or do I need to get the medical/PCC first?


I think you meant June. Good luck, there's a good chance you might get an invite this month!


----------



## prav5062

*photo & payslip*



kavith said:


> Don'tworry everything will be alright


Hi

What mean by labelled photo, how do we do that. Also do we need to attest following docs
1 payslip: as these are softcopies from employer, do we need to still attest and should it be color or b/w copy
2. Acs skill assessment letter: again its soft copy


----------



## zameer.ise

*What Next After an Grant*

Hello Friends,

I would like to know information/process after Golden GRANT and also...

1. Is there any thread in this forum or other forums which talks about skills and Jobs of Australian Market.

2. What is the best time to travel 

3. What is the best to way to start hunting Job from India ..

4. Is it possible to get some interview calls being in India (attending interview calls via Skype)

5.Is it OK to mention Australian address (My friend's address) and Australian number to get interview calls. How much effective this will be ?


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi,

When i Click apply visa , it takes me to crreate IMMIAccount and I did , but when i try to add new application it is not listing 189 Visa type ...

Some help pleasee.. where am I wrong??

Thks,
Eva


----------



## lovetosmack

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When i Click apply visa , it takes me to crreate IMMIAccount and I did , but when i try to add new application it is not listing 189 Visa type ...
> 
> Some help pleasee.. where am I wrong??
> 
> Thks,
> Eva


What are the options you see??


----------



## Dreamer123

*Relief*



pyramid said:


> If you have done on 6/6 thats Friday, are you sure it shows that
> "No health ....". Also try to call medical centre and check with them if they have uploaded medical results or there is any delay....but don't freak out...


I just checked my emed and it has been uploaded so i guess thats the reason the status changed...I m so relieved ..Thanks for the quick response


----------



## ALIPA

Hi Friends,
im trying to know about medicare benefits. Do you know where can i find better information related to medicare?
Especially, would like to know about waiting periods before eligible for claim!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Usmann_

ALIPA said:


> Hi Friends,
> im trying to know about medicare benefits. Do you know where can i find better information related to medicare?
> Especially, would like to know about waiting periods before eligible for claim!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


2 years after the grant of visa..


----------



## ozbound12

Usmann_ said:


> 2 years after the grant of visa..


No this is wrong. You qualify for medicare immediately when you arrive.


----------



## Usmann_

ozbound12 said:


> No this is wrong. You qualify for medicare immediately when you arrive.


My bad confused it wid Govt. benefits...


----------



## ALIPA

ozbound12 said:


> No this is wrong. You qualify for medicare immediately when you arrive.


Thanks., I heard same thing from others as well. Do you where can i find in detail information. Went through official docs and there are really freaking long. To be specific, want to know in a situation of pregnancy, will it cover when landed immediately or will there be wait period.

BTW, Best wishes for all the guys waiting for golden email. I wish to receive countless golden mails


----------



## Wing P

I have lodged an Eoi with 60 points for a 189 visa on the 10th of may under nursing nec. I have also included my partner who is overseas at the moment. i completed my bachelor of nursing in Australia. I have gained an Invitation for 190 visa with 65 points on the 14th of may. I am very stressed with this. I am waiting for a 189 invitation because I prefer it. I just want to know if i cannot get an invitation for 189 while having the 190 invitaion. clearly the cut off date for the previous round was the 10 of may and I didnt get the invitation and not this time either. Please let me know if I can do anything about this please.

Thank you very much
Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## mainak

Wing P said:


> I have lodged an Eoi with 60 points for a 189 visa on the 10th of may under nursing nec. I have also included my partner who is overseas at the moment. i completed my bachelor of nursing in Australia. I have gained an Invitation for 190 visa with 65 points on the 14th of may. I am very stressed with this. I am waiting for a 189 invitation because I prefer it. I just want to know if i cannot get an invitation for 189 while having the 190 invitaion. clearly the cut off date for the previous round was the 10 of may and I didnt get the invitation and not this time either. Please let me know if I can do anything about this please.
> 
> Thank you very much
> Your help is greatly appreciated


Is this 190 part of the same EOI with 189?
Then probably your EOI is suspended already and you won't get another invitation until the current one lapse
Login to skillselect and verify your EOI status - that will tell you better


----------



## Wing P

mainak said:


> Is this 190 part of the same EOI with 189?
> Then probably your EOI is suspended already and you won't get another invitation until the current one lapse
> Login to skillselect and verify your EOI status - that will tell you better


Yes Mainak... it is one EOI with 189 and 190 in it. Can you please let me know about how I will be able to know if 189 is suspended. it deosn't say anything on skillselect.

Thank you Mainak
Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## mainak

Wing P said:


> Yes Mainak... it is one EOI with 189 and 190 in it. Can you please let me know about how I will be able to know if 189 is suspended. it deosn't say anything on skillselect.
> 
> Thank you Mainak
> Your help is greatly appreciated


Login to Skill Select -> At top right corner of the web page -> Find there Status of EOI : what is the status? It shall be either INVITED or SUSPENDED


----------



## Wing P

It says Invited... But its only for 190 not for 189


----------



## mainak

If you apply now, then it would be submitted. However, while this invitation is still active, I am not sure whether you can get invitation for another subclass.

Let other expatriates comment..


----------



## Wing P

mainak said:


> If you apply now, then it would be submitted. However, while this invitation is still active, I am not sure whether you can get invitation for another subclass.
> 
> Let other expatriates comment..


Thank you Mainak.... I greatly appreciate your help


----------



## mainak

You are welcome mate


----------



## Pradeep88

Hi all, I need your help with immiaccount, I have currently uploaded my documents for 189 Visa, it is showing "processing" near my name and birthdate. My question is, how to lodge the visa after uploading the documents?


----------



## jaideepf1407

Pradeep88 said:


> Hi all, I need your help with immiaccount, I have currently uploaded my documents for 189 Visa, it is showing "processing" near my name and birthdate. My question is, how to lodge the visa after uploading the documents?


Your query is not clear.It appears you have paid your visa fees.Only once you pay ,can you upload docs.
If so then you will have to wait for CO allocation.

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## Achilles_as

ALIPA said:


> Thanks., I heard same thing from others as well. Do you where can i find in detail information. Went through official docs and there are really freaking long. To be specific, want to know in a situation of pregnancy, will it cover when landed immediately or will there be wait period.
> 
> BTW, Best wishes for all the guys waiting for golden email. I wish to receive countless golden mails


This link should have all the basic info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medicare_(Australia)

As far as your question is concerned, yes. As soon as you land you will need to enrol for it and get a Medicare card and then it will cover the pregnancy as well. This is what one of my friends did, but was 2 yrs ago. Don't think there has been much change on this aspect of Medicare.


----------



## Pradeep88

jaideepf1407 said:


> Your query is not clear.It appears you have paid your visa fees.Only once you pay ,can you upload docs.
> If so then you will have to wait for CO allocation.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


Thanks Jaideep for your reply!

Yes have already paid my fees and uploaded my documents. Is there any thing else (a button or a link to click....etc) or I just have to wait after making the payment and uploading the documents?


----------



## kavith

It is holiday in australia... So no grants today...


----------



## rockerptit

I've got an invitation at 00:18am AEST time today!


----------



## Wing P

Hi,
It is clear that I don't receive an invitation for 189 while I have the invitation for 190. Can someone please tell me do I have to do another EOI if I want an invitation for 189 if I simply take190 off from my EOI. Or does an invitation come automatically when the invitation for 190 expires. Please help me with this. Thank you


----------



## ALIPA

Achilles_as said:


> This link should have all the basic info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medicare_(Australia)
> 
> As far as your question is concerned, yes. As soon as you land you will need to enrol for it and get a Medicare card and then it will cover the pregnancy as well. This is what one of my friends did, but was 2 yrs ago. Don't think there has been much change on this aspect of Medicare.


Thanks Achilles.…


----------



## ozbound12

ALIPA said:


> Thanks., I heard same thing from others as well. Do you where can i find in detail information. Went through official docs and there are really freaking long. To be specific, want to know in a situation of pregnancy, will it cover when landed immediately or will there be wait period. BTW, Best wishes for all the guys waiting for golden email. I wish to receive countless golden mails


Visit the medicare website for information.

Specifically for pregnancies, those are covered in public hospitals by Medicare but you don't get to choose your doctor. You may have to pay a gap for ultrasounds and any other prenatal doctors visits depending on the clinic you attend. If you want to go to a private hospital you will have to pay out of pocket or have private health cover, which usually has a waiting period for pregnancies anyway.


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Hi freinds.
Please help, I am ready with all documents & Forex card to file PR application except 1 document I.e. Marriage Registration certificate. 
Can I file my application without that?? My name is already added on my spouse's Passport , Aadhar card & Voters I'd .. Still is it a mandatory document??
Please please Seniors help.....,


----------



## chiku2006

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi freinds.
> Please help, I am ready with all documents & Forex card to file PR application except 1 document I.e. Marriage Registration certificate.
> Can I file my application without that?? My name is already added on my spouse's Passport , Aadhar card & Voters I'd .. Still is it a mandatory document??
> Please please Seniors help.....,


Yes, you can upload balance docs before CO gets allocated and it is an important doc if not mandatory. How long you have been married? If you children and their birth certificates have your names then I guess you are good.


----------



## Ankurchhabra

chiku2006 said:


> Yes, you can upload balance docs before CO gets allocated and it is an important doc if not mandatory. How long you have been married? If you children and their birth certificates have your names then I guess you are good.


Thank u Chiku.
M married for 8 yrs now. Also Birth certificate of both Kids hv. Our names.


----------



## chiku2006

Ankurchhabra said:


> Thank u Chiku.
> M married for 8 yrs now. Also Birth certificate of both Kids hv. Our names.


It should suffice but it varies from one CO to the another... I would recommend to go ahead, lodge your visa and in the interim arrange your marriage certificate.


----------



## kevinhuynh144

Hi guys. Just wanna ask is the birth certificate a must? is passport enough? on the website said it can be replaced by passport. But what do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Pharma

rockerptit said:


> I've got an invitation at 00:18am AEST time today!


So, today is not a holiday


----------



## ALIPA

Pharma said:


> So, today is not a holiday


Its a holiday except WA. Skillselect on its own


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Pharma said:


> So, today is not a holiday


The invites are sent automatically and is not a manual process so even if it might be a holiday, the invites can keep coming.


----------



## ALIPA

chiku2006 said:


> It should suffice but it varies from one CO to the another... I would recommend to go ahead, lodge your visa and in the interim arrange your marriage certificate.


Yep. Lodge application first. Remember to ready MC asap. Some applicants got grants withing 2 weeks. So it is possible that CO contact you in 1 week in worst case


----------



## ALIPA

ozbound12 said:


> Visit the medicare website for information.
> 
> Specifically for pregnancies, those are covered in public hospitals by Medicare but you don't get to choose your doctor. You may have to pay a gap for ultrasounds and any other prenatal doctors visits depending on the clinic you attend. If you want to go to a private hospital you will have to pay out of pocket or have private health cover, which usually has a waiting period for pregnancies anyway.


Ok noted. Thanks mate


----------



## greeniearun

kevinhuynh144 said:


> Hi guys. Just wanna ask is the birth certificate a must? is passport enough? on the website said it can be replaced by passport. But what do you think?
> 
> Thanks


Birth cert not mandatory ... You can use your class 10 mark cert


----------



## VISU

*Points description..*



mainak said:


> Login to Skill Select -> At top right corner of the web page -> Find there Status of EOI : what is the status? It shall be either INVITED or SUSPENDED


Hello mainak & Rohit Sharma, Could you describe your points, like how many and its details of your experience . BTW, do you know someone who applied on the basis of Australian education?

Regards, V


----------



## mainak

VISU said:


> Hello mainak & Rohit Sharma, Could you describe your points, like how many and its details of your experience . BTW, do you know someone who applied on the basis of Australian education?
> 
> Regards, V


Are you asking SkillSelect? Well I had 60 (age 25, exp 10, ielts 10, edu 15)


----------



## VISU

*daleyed by CO*



mainak said:


> Are you asking SkillSelect? Well I had 60 (age 25, exp 10, ielts 10, edu 15)


Hello again, thank you & do you know the reason why CO is still holding your file since 20 May? Its been 20 days.. did they ask you for something?

BTW, do you know how is the IT market in Australia and analysis on future market?
Particulary SAP, since I don't have much experience, I've been planning to learn a SAP module..


----------



## mainak

VISU said:


> Hello again, thank you & do you know the reason why CO is still holding your file since 20 May? Its been 20 days.. did they ask you for something?
> 
> BTW, do you know how is the IT market in Australia and analysis on future market?
> Particulary SAP, since I don't have much experience, I've been planning to learn a SAP module..


For Job Market etc - check the platypus den - some good threads are there... in that section of this forum you will get more information on how the land down under is...


----------



## VISU

*Visa activation*



rohit1_sharma said:


> The invites are sent automatically and is not a manual process so even if it might be a holiday, the invites can keep coming.


Hello Rohit, you r flying to Syd in August just for visa activation or for good?
I thought visa can be activated any time within one year after visa grant..
BTW, could you describe your points in skillselect, i.e. do you have experience or Australian experience? I'm trying to find an expat with Australian educational background.


----------



## arunm86

Hi All,


I hope some one can shed some light on my case, Got my invite this morning and trying to complete my online visa application, When i try to submit my wife's details at stage 7/17 the following message appears, 

"The applicant will not be able to continue with this application as the system is unable to uniquely identify the applicant based on the details entered in the application. For further information or assistance you may wish to contact your nearest Australian Immigration Office if outside Australia, or an office of this department in Australia."

I tried removing her details and the form submission is being processed without much hassles.

Appreciate some help on this one


----------



## rashe_12

Wing P said:


> Hi,
> It is clear that I don't receive an invitation for 189 while I have the invitation for 190. Can someone please tell me do I have to do another EOI if I want an invitation for 189 if I simply take190 off from my EOI. Or does an invitation come automatically when the invitation for 190 expires. Please help me with this. Thank you


Wing P,

If I were in your shoes, I would go ahead and pay my visa fees for 190 and not wait for 189 invite. You never know what rule changes will take place on July 1st (it may or may not have an impact on you). 

You know your situation best, please plan accordingly....


----------



## MaxTheWolf

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey Max is that necessary. I provided affadvit of bank accounts with money but I actually dont have that much. Are you saying I should have all that I mentioned in my affafavit.
> 
> Thanks


Hi there

an affidavit for bank account? you mean a bank statement, right? 

Last time I checked, most state sponsorships (subclass 190) required proof if funds.


----------



## ankita009jain

kavith said:


> It is holiday in australia... So no grants today...


Hi Kavith

Your story is same as mine! I lodged my visa on 16th , medicals nd front loaded docs on 22nd. I look forward to recieiving grant each day! So when you get yours :whoo:.. please do let me know so that I can also look forward to mine! and I will do the vice-versa!:angel:

Good luck!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Usmann_ said:


> My bad confused it wid Govt. benefits...


hi there

even if it is Govt. Benefit the period starts from the day you start being physically present in Australia, not from the date of grant.


----------



## ankita009jain

WOW Max,

Yours was almost quickest visa grant..seems like some 25 days for you. 
I have lodged mine on 16th and all doc uploaded on 22nd.. Each day I wonder if this will be the day I hear some goodnews!!

When are you flying?


----------



## IMG_SL

Hi dear forum members!

I am still not up to visa applying stage. But I already have a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia (I didn't apply for work experience assessment).

Most probably end of this year I will be able to apply for 189 visa since at that time I can claim 3 years of work experience. That 3 years includes 6 months of probation period (with full salary & pay slips).
My concern is, can I include these 6 months to my 3years experience claim. Or do I have to wait another 6 months in permanent employment. 

I know as most of the members in this thread has gone through visa process, you could help me to clear this point.

Good luck!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ankita009jain said:


> WOW Max,
> 
> Yours was almost quickest visa grant..seems like some 25 days for you.
> I have lodged mine on 16th and all doc uploaded on 22nd.. Each day I wonder if this will be the day I hear some goodnews!!
> 
> When are you flying?


Hi Ankita

Mine is indeed very quick, but not quickest I recon. The quickest is 6 days, as I remember someone's timeline here. 

CO's are competing now a days By Jove! 

I am flying in October. Booked a ticket in Airbus A380, the biggest passenger airplane in the world.

Best of luck for your Grant!


----------



## kevinhuynh144

greeniearun said:


> Birth cert not mandatory ... You can use your class 10 mark cert


oops what if i dont have class 10 mark cert as well? Cheers


----------



## rajfirst

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Ankita
> 
> Mine is indeed very quick, but not quickest I recon. The quickest is 6 days, as I remember someone's timeline here.
> 
> CO's are competing now a days By Jove!
> 
> I am flying in October. Booked a ticket in Airbus A380, the biggest passenger airplane in the world.
> 
> Best of luck for your Grant!


Which airline is operating A380 in India?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

IMG_SL said:


> Hi dear forum members!
> 
> I am still not up to visa applying stage. But I already have a positive skills assessment from Engineers Australia (I didn't apply for work experience assessment).
> 
> Most probably end of this year I will be able to apply for 189 visa since at that time I can claim 3 years of work experience. That 3 years includes 6 months of probation period (with full salary & pay slips).
> My concern is, can I include these 6 months to my 3years experience claim. Or do I have to wait another 6 months in permanent employment.
> 
> I know as most of the members in this thread has gone through visa process, you could help me to clear this point.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi There

Probation period is perfectly fine to be included for points claim if considered as skilled employment by your Assessing Authority. Have you got your employment assessed yet? your Assessing Authority for Skills Assessment will have to do it.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rajfirst said:


> Which airline is operating A380 in India?


Singapore Airlines


----------



## MaxTheWolf

kevinhuynh144 said:


> oops what if i dont have class 10 mark cert as well? Cheers


you should not write 'cheers' if you do not have class 10 mark sheet.

kidding 

You seem to be from Vietnam. I have been to Ho Chi Minh City. Lovely place!

Max


----------



## sudarshan1987

MaxTheWolf said:


> Singapore Airlines


Hey I am trying to book in Singapore airlines from Bangalore but not finding A380 !


----------



## ankita009jain

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Ankita
> 
> Mine is indeed very quick, but not quickest I recon. The quickest is 6 days, as I remember someone's timeline here.
> 
> CO's are competing now a days By Jove!
> 
> I am flying in October. Booked a ticket in Airbus A380, the biggest passenger airplane in the world.
> 
> Best of luck for your Grant!


Thanks Max. How much did the tickets cost you? which city do you plan to land in.. Are you trying for jobs from India already?

I hear job market slow downs oct on in Aus. Since you already have your PR, shoudnt you be moving before? Where in India are you from?

Sorry about so many que's.. i am just a very curious person!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sudarshan1987 said:


> Hey I am trying to book in Singapore airlines from Bangalore but not finding A380 !


Hi

Only IGI Airport, Delhi in India is currently ready for A380 next in line is Mumbai airport. No info about Bangalore airport.


----------



## IMG_SL

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi There
> 
> Probation period is perfectly fine to be included for points claim if considered as skilled employment by your Assessing Authority. Have you got your employment assessed yet? your Assessing Authority for Skills Assessment will have to do it.


Hello MaxTheWolf,

Thank you very much!
I only did the skills assessment, not the experience assessment.
I believe experience assessment is not a mandatory... Am I correct?
(If I have employment reference letters and payslips isn't it sufficient? please clarify?)

Thanks


----------



## sudarshan1987

IMG_SL said:


> Hello MaxTheWolf,
> 
> Thank you very much!
> I only did the skills assessment, not the experience assessment.
> I believe experience assessment is not a mandatory... Am I correct?
> (If I have employment reference letters and payslips isn't it sufficient? please clarify?)
> 
> Thanks


Experience Assessment is not mandatory if:
1) your roles and responsibilities are clearly mentioned in your offer letter and reference letter and it is close to what is mentioned in ANZO website.
2) You have salary slip, Bank statement, form 16 and tax return for all 3 years.


----------



## sudarshan1987

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> Only IGI Airport, Delhi in India is currently ready for A380 next in line is Mumbai airport. No info about Bangalore airport.


Anyway I will book in Tiger Air ....its only costing INR 25000 for Bangalore to Adelaide


----------



## MaxTheWolf

IMG_SL said:


> Hello MaxTheWolf,
> 
> Thank you very much!
> I only did the skills assessment, not the experience assessment.
> I believe experience assessment is not a mandatory... Am I correct?
> (If I have employment reference letters and payslips isn't it sufficient? please clarify?)
> 
> Thanks


Hi there

You are absolutely correct when you say Employment Assessment is not mandatory.

But have no doubt that it is highly recommendatory if not mandatory. Almost eveyone claiming points for experience gets their employment assessed. It does help you get an idea as to how much of your experience is skilled and thus 'relevant' for claiming points in EOI, and it does speed up your grant process at DIBP's end.


----------



## sudarshan1987

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi there
> 
> You are absolutely correct when you say Employment Assessment is not mandatory.
> 
> But have no doubt that it is highly recommendatory if not mandatory. Almost eveyone claiming points for experience gets their employment assessed. It does help you get an idea as to how much of your experience is skilled and thus 'relevant' for claiming points in EOI, and it does speed up your grant process at DIBP's end.


I am an exception. I didn't get my skilled employment period assessed and still got 5 points . But I highly recommend it . Why take unnecessary risk ? !


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ankita009jain said:


> Thanks Max. How much did the tickets cost you? which city do you plan to land in.. Are you trying for jobs from India already?
> 
> I hear job market slow downs oct on in Aus. Since you already have your PR, shoudnt you be moving before? Where in India are you from?
> 
> Sorry about so many que's.. i am just a very curious person!


I'll number your questions and answer them in the order they appear. 

1) INR 35,000 (Important: Baggage Allowance: 40 Kgs check-in, 7 kgs Hand bagand one laptop bag) plus a city tour of two hours of Singapore plus Sin $ 40 coupon for shopping withun Singapore Airport, may be because I have a very long stay at Changi Airport.

2) Initially Sydney, then whatever life decides.

3) Yes, from Seek.com

4) I am an Accountant and I haven't heard any such (slowdown in Oct) thing in my Accounting fraternity. Can't say about other occupations.

5) Yes absolutely, but I want to draw one or two more salaries from my current employer, then I got ti wait for FnF and receive relieving letter before I arrive in Australia.

6) Delhi

Cheers!!! 

Max


----------



## IMG_SL

sudarshan1987 said:


> Experience Assessment is not mandatory if:
> 1) your roles and responsibilities are clearly mentioned in your offer letter and reference letter and it is close to what is mentioned in ANZO website.
> 2) You have salary slip, Bank statement, form 16 and tax return for all 3 years.


Thank you sudarshan1987!

It seems like the experience assessment is kind of mandatory
Did you assess experience ?

Good luck with your move!


----------



## sudarshan1987

IMG_SL said:


> Thank you sudarshan1987!
> 
> It seems like the experience assessment is kind of mandatory
> Did you assess experience ?
> 
> Good luck with your move!


It is not mandatory but it will give you peace of mind . 

No I didn't get my experience assessed and still got 5 points for 3+ years experience. I am assessed as plant Engineer by EA


----------



## IMG_SL

sudarshan1987 said:


> It is not mandatory but it will give you peace of mind .
> 
> No I didn't get my experience assessed and still got 5 points for 3+ years experience. I am assessed as plant Engineer by EA


Thank you very much Sudarshan!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sudarshan1987 said:


> Anyway I will book in Tiger Air ....its only costing INR 25000 for Bangalore to Adelaide


oh cool! I so wanted to land initially in Adelaide as it is the third cheapest major city in Australia. But then I decided against it and chose to try suburbs of Sydney instead as most of the jobs are located in Sydney, Brisbane and Melbourne. There are about 32 - 38% international students in Adelaide! good.

What is the baggage allowance in Tiger Air?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi there
> 
> an affidavit for bank account? you mean a bank statement, right?
> 
> Last time I checked, most state sponsorships (subclass 190) required proof if funds.


Max I was wanting to know if the proof of funds I have shown in my affafavit would be tallied with my bank accounts or anything. Because when I really didn't have that much cash in my account at that time. So would the CO want to map that info with my statements? Or am I just thinking too much.

Thanks foe your help.


----------



## jre05

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Max I was wanting to know if the proof of funds I have shown in my affafavit would be tallied with my bank accounts or anything. Because when I really didn't have that much cash in my account at that time. So would the CO want to map that info with my statements? Or am I just thinking too much.
> 
> Thanks foe your help.


You need to have genuine documents to substantiate/justify your fund claims, else it means that your declaration was falsified and could lead to cancellation of visa/ban and imprisonment in certain cases.


----------



## ankita009jain

MaxTheWolf said:


> I'll number your questions and answer them in the order they appear.
> 
> 1) INR 35,000 (Important: Baggage Allowance: 40 Kgs check-in, 7 kgs Hand bagand one laptop bag) plus a city tour of two hours of Singapore plus Sin $ 40 coupon for shopping withun Singapore Airport, may be because I have a very long stay at Changi Airport.
> 
> 2) Initially Sydney, then whatever life decides.
> 
> 3) Yes, from Seek.com
> 
> 4) I am an Accountant and I haven't heard any such (slowdown in Oct) thing in my Accounting fraternity. Can't say about other occupations.
> 
> 5) Yes absolutely, but I want to draw one or two more salaries from my current employer, then I got ti wait for FnF and receive relieving letter before I arrive in Australia.
> 
> 6) Delhi
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> Max


Hey Thanks Max,

That is some great info! Good luck for your job search.

Lt us know if you have any success in procurrring one.

and two hours of singapore tour... nice!

and bdw.. I am from delhi too!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Max I was wanting to know if the proof of funds I have shown in my affafavit would be tallied with my bank accounts or anything. Because when I really didn't have that much cash in my account at that time. So would the CO want to map that info with my statements? Or am I just thinking too much.
> 
> Thanks foe your help.


Hi there

I really have never heard of an affidavit in lieu of a Bank Statement. Honestly, I am not sure if it would work.
You can add your Fixed Assets like property in your name, or any Financial Assets viz. Shares, bonds, promissory notes, etc. that you have purchased.

You'll have to get a certificate of Fair Value of your assets from an authorised valuer. or if only municipality values cover the funds requirement of your chosen state then just provide Sale/Purchase papers.


----------



## chiku2006

jre05 said:


> You need to have genuine documents to substantiate/justify your fund claims, else it means that your declaration was falsified and could lead to cancellation of visa/ban and imprisonment in certain cases.


Please dont scare him..

Please make sure you have proof of moveable and liquid funds to show that you meet the criteria. Initially nobody is going to ask you for a proof but they can ask for proof at any stage of the visa process.. please make sure you do not give false statement in the self declaration !!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

jre05 said:


> You need to have genuine documents to substantiate/justify your fund claims, else it means that your declaration was falsified and could lead to cancellation of visa/ban and imprisonment in certain cases.


Well yes how about adding some cash before CO even asks for those Documents. I can show him bank statements with at least that or close to that figure. Yes he would probably know we didn't have that much cash on the day of the affafavit but we can always justify that we had loaned out amount or something. I mean not everyone has to show his bank statement to his CO. Right?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ankita009jain said:


> Hey Thanks Max,
> 
> That is some great info! Good luck for your job search.
> 
> Lt us know if you have any success in procurrring one.
> 
> and two hours of singapore tour... nice!
> 
> and bdw.. I am from delhi too!


Thanks!

Delhi! cool! then you should also give A380 a try. I've heard it is super quiet, especially in the upper deck of A380.

What is your SOL?


----------



## chiku2006

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Delhi! cool! then you should also give A380 a try. I've heard it is super quiet, especially in the upper deck of A380.
> 
> What is your SOL?


Delhi is bloody hot not cool mate, its 44 right now and will go upto 48...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Well yes how about adding some cash before CO even asks for those Documents. I can show him bank statements with at least that or close to that figure. Yes he would probably know we didn't have that much cash on the day of the affafavit but we can always justify that we had loaned out amount or something. I mean not everyone has to show his bank statement to his CO. Right?


depositing money into your bank account for a fairly long time is a wisething to do and should help.


----------



## Tejil

Hi can anyone guide me on how to obtain PCC from UK? And India 
Thanks


----------



## jre05

chiku2006 said:


> Please dont scare him..
> 
> Please make sure you have proof of moveable and liquid funds to show that you meet the criteria. Initially nobody is going to ask you for a proof but they can ask for proof at any stage of the visa process.. please make sure you do not give false statement in the self declaration !!


Oh sorry, not scaring him, but letting him get prepared if he has claimed for funds. No hard feelings. Writing the consequences doesn't necessarily mean scaring :high5: 

:flypig::laugh:ound:


----------



## jre05

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Well yes how about adding some cash before CO even asks for those Documents. I can show him bank statements with at least that or close to that figure. Yes he would probably know we didn't have that much cash on the day of the affafavit but we can always justify that we had loaned out amount or something. I mean not everyone has to show his bank statement to his CO. Right?


I guess you are talking about Victoria SS CO? No other CO in visa processing ask for documents, but in Victoria government, if they want to nominate they ask to declare, hope you are talking about that.

Yes, asking for documents is random, not necessarily asked for everyone. But yes, you can have documents in any means I guess preferably in bank etc. Only thing is, it should be your fund whatever you have declared in classifications such as liquid/non liquid investments


----------



## jre05

chiku2006 said:


> Delhi is bloody hot not cool mate, its 44 right now and will go upto 48...


Chiku you from Delhi? off-topic :rapture:ainkiller::dizzy::hippie::madgrin:


----------



## monte1

MaxTheWolf said:


> I'll number your questions and answer them in the order they appear.
> 
> 1) INR 35,000 (Important: Baggage Allowance: 40 Kgs check-in, 7 kgs Hand bagand one laptop bag) plus a city tour of two hours of Singapore plus Sin $ 40 coupon for shopping withun Singapore Airport, may be because I have a very long stay at Changi Airport.
> 
> 2) Initially Sydney, then whatever life decides.
> 
> 3) Yes, from Seek.com
> 
> 4) I am an Accountant and I haven't heard any such (slowdown in Oct) thing in my Accounting fraternity. Can't say about other occupations.
> 
> 5) Yes absolutely, but I want to draw one or two more salaries from my current employer, then I got ti wait for FnF and receive relieving letter before I arrive in Australia.
> 
> 6) Delhi
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> Max


Thanks once again Max, for the detailed information provided.

Keep posting, your research is helping a lot many.

Cheers!!


----------



## chiku2006

jre05 said:


> Chiku you from Delhi? off-topic :rapture:ainkiller::dizzy::hippie::madgrin:


Yes my friend, from NCR.. what about you?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

VISU said:


> Hello Rohit, you r flying to Syd in August just for visa activation or for good?
> I thought visa can be activated any time within one year after visa grant..
> BTW, could you describe your points in skillselect, i.e. do you have experience or Australian experience? I'm trying to find an expat with Australian educational background.


Hi Visu,

You are correct that the Visa can be activated anytime before 1 year from the date of PCC or Medical whichever is earlier.

I am planning to go for Visa Activation at the moment but will also be scheduling interviews during this period of 3 weeks while I am in Sydney. I am also trying to apply for jobs while being in India but it is surely a very difficult thing to do but not impossible if you have specialized skills.

No, I don't have any Australian Education.

My point breakup is:

Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
IELTS: 10

*Total: 60*


----------



## jre05

chiku2006 said:


> Yes my friend, from NCR.. what about you?


TN (Not Tennessee ) but Tamilnadu  :bolt:


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

jre05 said:


> I guess you are talking about Victoria SS CO? No other CO in visa processing ask for documents, but in Victoria government, if they want to nominate they ask to declare, hope you are talking about that.
> 
> Yes, asking for documents is random, not necessarily asked for everyone. But yes, you can have documents in any means I guess preferably in bank etc. Only thing is, it should be your fund whatever you have declared in classifications such as liquid/non liquid investments


Right jre my point is I had shown for example me and my wife had around 3 lakh in our account at that time. It was not that much in reality. We also showed some immovable assets and other things which is correct. My only concern is about liquid cash. What if my co checks that I didn't have that amount in my account and even now. 

The truth is at that time we were buying a property because of which our liquid cash was less so we just added a few lakhs on our own. Am now thinking and feel how would CO take this info. If he asks for it. Or should I have a 'Chiku' attitude and believe he won't even ask for it .


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

:whoo:


chiku2006 said:


> Yes my friend, from NCR.. what about you?


Am from Delhi NCR too.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

monte1 said:


> Thanks once again Max, for the detailed information provided.
> 
> Keep posting, your research is helping a lot many.
> 
> Cheers!!


Sure thing!

Well I forgot to mention, when you leave India for Australia make sure you kiss your grumpy relatives goodbye...the grumpy ones..yeah.  Well not a kiss literally, but more of a goodbye.


----------



## npraneethreddy

*Help!*

Hello,

One of my friend is applying for 189 Visa. When entering details she cannot see the "Previous Travel to Australia" (Page 5) in her application. She has traveled to Australia last year on 457 visa, is this because of that?

Please help.


----------



## jre05

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Right jre my point is I had shown for example me and my wife had around 3 lakh in our account at that time. It was not that much in reality. We also showed some immovable assets and other things which is correct. My only concern is about liquid cash. What if my co checks that I didn't have that amount in my account and even now.
> 
> The truth is at that time we were buying a property because of which our liquid cash was less so we just added a few lakhs on our own. Am now thinking and feel how would CO take this info. If he asks for it. Or should I have a 'Chiku' attitude and believe he won't even ask for it .


lol hehe @ Chiku attitude. 

Well, yes, you do not have to think too much (Unless your CO is here and seeing our conversations  hehe, okay jokes apart). Yes, it is asked only on random basis and you haven't provided any false information, but have all your home documents ready so that you can anyway prove this. 

But generally when it comes to immigration, it is suggestible to have your fund in bank so that they know you have this fund to help yourself. But relax, don't think too much, there is nothing complex!

BTW are you still awaiting your sponsorship from Victoria or how is that?


----------



## jre05

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello,
> 
> One of my friend is applying for 189 Visa. When entering details she cannot see the "Previous Travel to Australia" (Page 5) in her application. She has traveled to Australia last year on 457 visa, is this because of that?
> 
> Please help.


I remember, this "Previous Travel to Australia" field in Visa online application is always messy. I remember answering "Yes" but  it was saved/captured in the application as "No"  Then, at the same time, I found few other forum members having complained the same and we all decided it is an application flaw. I was afraid  But I correctly gave my Australian Residence addresses wherever I lived and all other details including my previous work permit (457) and all other employment documents, payroll etc as part of application. So this can't be considered any false info since because it was logged as "No". Still, we all decided to fill 1023 and uploaded. That would work, do that. It worked for me, for other few friends here who had same problem and we all got visa Its some flaw from software, so perhaps they must have removed/made that field invisible at User Interface :laugh:


----------



## monte1

Hi guys,

Every morning I get up with new hopes from my Inbox, but all it has are offers from Snapdeal, and Groupon, but none from DIBP. Seems like my mind has been set loose on a roller coster ride, it becomes happy to see people being granted visa in just 6 days and then suddenly start thinking of what has not be so smooth with my application. 

I know there are many who have been waiting for longer, but I guess its human tendency to look towards the greener side...

By the way can anybody tell that if my case has been medically referred would it be possible that I don't come to know even after a month?


----------



## jre05

monte1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Every morning I get up with new hopes from my Inbox, but all it has are offers from Snapdeal, and Groupon, but none from DIBP. Seems like my mind has been set loose on a roller coster ride, it becomes happy to see people being granted visa in just 6 days and then suddenly start thinking of what has not be so smooth with my application.
> 
> I know there are many who have been waiting for longer, but I guess its human tendency to look towards the greener side...
> 
> By the way can anybody tell that if my case has been medically referred would it be possible that I don't come to know even after a month?


*Every morning I get up with new hopes from my Inbox, but all it has are offers from Snapdeal, and Groupon, but none from DIBP.*

A lot of posts I read similar to yours here over this two year time in our forum :yo: 

Hope you get speedy grant. Why not are you peaceful but?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

jre05 said:


> lol hehe @ Chiku attitude.
> 
> Well, yes, you do not have to think too much (Unless your CO is here and seeing our conversations  hehe, okay jokes apart). Yes, it is asked only on random basis and you haven't provided any false information, but have all your home documents ready so that you can anyway prove this.
> 
> But generally when it comes to immigration, it is suggestible to have your fund in bank so that they know you have this fund to help yourself. But relax, don't think too much, there is nothing complex!
> 
> BTW are you still awaiting your sponsorship from Victoria or how is that?


Thanks JRe it really helps. I got my state sponsorship long time back. Applied for 190 visa on 18th March. No co yet. Called Dibp and they said its not allocated yet. Could take more than 3 months.


----------



## jre05

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Thanks JRe it really helps. I got my state sponsorship long time back. Applied for 190 visa on 18th March. No co yet. Called Dibp and they said its not allocated yet. Could take more than 3 months.


Yes, 190 takes very longer than 189. 

99% probability at DIBP stage you will not be asked for fund document, mostly it ends in SS stage. However, still, it is a good idea to be prepared.

All the best to you and your family for speedy grant  :yo:

Catch up with you in Australia


----------



## npraneethreddy

Thank you for the reply.

We are worried because application jumps from page 4 to page 6, page 5 (it is here that we answer "Previous entry to Australia) is completely missed. Without allowing us to make any selection.



jre05 said:


> I remember, this "Previous Travel to Australia" field in Visa online application is always messy. I remember answering "Yes" but  it was saved/captured in the application as "No"  Then, at the same time, I found few other forum members having complained the same and we all decided it is an application flaw. I was afraid  But I correctly gave my Australian Residence addresses wherever I lived and all other details including my previous work permit (457) and all other employment documents, payroll etc as part of application. So this can't be considered any false info since because it was logged as "No". Still, we all decided to fill 1023 and uploaded. That would work, do that. It worked for me, for other few friends here who had same problem and we all got visa Its some flaw from software, so perhaps they must have removed/made that field invisible at User Interface :laugh:


----------



## Sandy J

Guys, how big a file can be for work exp docs in terms of size and No of documents to upload as an attachment on visa app.


----------



## jre05

npraneethreddy said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> We are worried because application jumps from page 4 to page 6, page 5 (it is here that we answer "Previous entry to Australia) is completely missed. Without allowing us to make any selection.


Ok - I want your friend to try some fool proof method.

Here, so far, to my knowledge, none has reported "missing" field but the same field we many of us found guilty. 

Sometime, since you say the page jumps, it could be browser issue. Do not use IE (It was reported to have plenty of security concerns by Microsoft itself and now they seem to have been rectifying).

Use chrome, the best as always. Preferably, let her try and experience her login in different systems, secured laptop/PC either at the office premises or home network without virus.

Ensure there are no cookies and delete all temp files and histories and then start logging in and not only single system but try in many systems and in many browsers, I am sure you can find differences.

I would do that if I had that problem, when nobody else had reported the same.


----------



## jre05

Sandy J said:


> Guys, how big a file can be for work exp docs in terms of size and No of documents to upload as an attachment on visa app.


5 MB max. I would not do anything beyond 4.5 MB

Total is 60 places /files you can upload for every applicant individually, having said, you can not cross (I mean, suppose you exceed 60 and want to upload one more or many more, you can not use your spouse's place of 60 even though she has plenty of places free). And, I would do only 50, and keep 10 for buffer for mistakes/emergency if any.

Unfortunately, I uploaded all 60 places with 60th as error (1023)  Saved though lol.


----------



## Sandy J

jre05 said:


> 5 MB max. I would not do anything beyond 4.5 MB
> 
> Total is 60 places /files you can upload for every applicant individually, having said, you can not cross (I mean, suppose you exceed 60 and want to upload one more or many more, you can not use your spouse's place of 60 even though she has plenty of places free). And, I would do only 50, and keep 10 for buffer for mistakes/emergency if any.
> 
> Unfortunately, I uploaded all 60 places with 60th as error (1023)  Saved though lol.


Thanks for reply. I merged all the work exp files (around 5 to 7 ) in one file which has more than 96 pages and file size is 44 MB. Is there any other way to upload the docs coz I suspect that it is too big.


----------



## sonu008

I applied for ACS verification, and received an email back from them:

"Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 
We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to an RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning). 
"

I think this is because my engineering degree is 'Industrial & Production Engg'. I have another 30 days to apply under RPL category and have two questions now:

1. Which body can verify my degree?
2. If i go via RPL route, will ACS deduct few years from my total work experience - as they have not verified my education details?

Please reply.....


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

jre05 said:


> Yes, 190 takes very longer than 189.
> 
> 99% probability at DIBP stage you will not be asked for fund document, mostly it ends in SS stage. However, still, it is a good idea to be prepared.
> 
> All the best to you and your family for speedy grant  :yo:
> 
> Catch up with you in Australia


Thanks a tonne Jre


----------



## jre05

Sandy J said:


> Thanks for reply. I merged all the work exp files (around 5 to 7 ) in one file which has more than 96 pages and file size is 44 MB. Is there any other way to upload the docs coz I suspect that it is too big.


That's scary I am afraid. No way. They strictly and clearly mentioned it shouldn't go more than 5 MB.

Why do you want to merge? You can merge say for instance 20 months of payslip of a "single" company in one file. But not all company documents together. Seggregate company wise and document wise such as below:

1. Offer Letter
2. Skill Letter
3. Apparisal/promotion/salary increment letter
4. PF statements
5. Payslips
6. bank Statements
7. IT Returns and Form 12BA and Form 16.

I made this set individually for every company! It will not grow more than 5 and even if it grows, you can use compressor below to reduce its size. Its as per IMMI specifications.

Compress PDF – Reduce your PDF Online for Free

Hope it helps you?!!


----------



## mainak

chiku2006 said:


> Delhi is bloody hot not cool mate, its 44 right now and will go upto 48...


It is 48 now... I am on a month long tour and every moment blaming my management for sending me here - It's so romantic in Nov but so maddening hot now

True "Blistering Burnicles"...


----------



## jaideepf1407

jre05 said:


> I remember, this "Previous Travel to Australia" field in Visa online application is always messy. I remember answering "Yes" but  it was saved/captured in the application as "No"  Then, at the same time, I found few other forum members having complained the same and we all decided it is an application flaw. I was afraid  But I correctly gave my Australian Residence addresses wherever I lived and all other details including my previous work permit (457) and all other employment documents, payroll etc as part of application. So this can't be considered any false info since because it was logged as "No". Still, we all decided to fill 1023 and uploaded. That would work, do that. It worked for me, for other few friends here who had same problem and we all got visa Its some flaw from software, so perhaps they must have removed/made that field invisible at User Interface :laugh:


Recently applied and have not seen it either.I think it's included in Form 80 so will be covered there

Ships Engineer 231212. AMSA Assessment +ve:20 December. IELTS:7 in all Vetassess PTA Lodged:17th Jan Result ositive 22nd April. EOI Invite:28th April. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May


----------



## npraneethreddy

We did that on my office Laptop in Chrome, IE & Firefox and still page 5 is missing.



jre05 said:


> Ok - I want your friend to try some fool proof method.
> 
> Here, so far, to my knowledge, none has reported "missing" field but the same field we many of us found guilty.
> 
> Sometime, since you say the page jumps, it could be browser issue. Do not use IE (It was reported to have plenty of security concerns by Microsoft itself and now they seem to have been rectifying).
> 
> Use chrome, the best as always. Preferably, let her try and experience her login in different systems, secured laptop/PC either at the office premises or home network without virus.
> 
> Ensure there are no cookies and delete all temp files and histories and then start logging in and not only single system but try in many systems and in many browsers, I am sure you can find differences.
> 
> I would do that if I had that problem, when nobody else had reported the same.


----------



## Sandy J

jre05 said:


> That's scary I am afraid. No way. They strictly and clearly mentioned it shouldn't go more than 5 MB.
> 
> Why do you want to merge? You can merge say for instance 20 months of payslip of a "single" company in one file. But not all company documents together. Seggregate company wise and document wise such as below:
> 
> 1. Offer Letter
> 2. Skill Letter
> 3. Apparisal/promotion/salary increment letter
> 4. PF statements
> 5. Payslips
> 6. bank Statements
> 7. IT Returns and Form 12BA and Form 16.
> 
> I made this set individually for every company! It will not grow more than 5 and even if it grows, you can use compressor below to reduce its size. Its as per IMMI specifications.
> 
> Compress PDF â Reduce your PDF Online for Free
> 
> Hope it helps you?!!


Yes, thanks. So by this method, did you attach different files seperately one by one in work exp link only. ?


----------



## ankita009jain

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Delhi! cool! then you should also give A380 a try. I've heard it is super quiet, especially in the upper deck of A380.
> 
> What is your SOL?


Yeah, I will definately look at A380 before I book my flight. how long is this going to stop by in Singapore?

whats SOL? something you can chat with? is it?


----------



## sudarshan1987

MaxTheWolf said:


> oh cool! I so wanted to land initially in Adelaide as it is the third cheapest major city in Australia. But then I decided against it and chose to try suburbs of Sydney instead as most of the jobs are located in Sydney, Brisbane and Melbourne. There are about 32 - 38% international students in Adelaide! good.
> 
> What is the baggage allowance in Tiger Air?


Up to 10 Kg is free. I have to pay 25 SG $ for baggage up to 30KG. 

I have chosen Adelaide as:
1) Cost of living is less
2) I have a friend there with whom I can share house


----------



## hansrajpriya

*Status of the attachments already uploaded still shows REQUIRED*

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum. I have applied for my 189 Visa on 07/06/2014. However, I am facing some difficulties while uploading the attachments on my Immi Account. The status of the attachment I have already uploaded is still showing me "Required" instead of "Received". The list of attachments is showing all my attachments and date uploaded on the bottom though. Has anyone experienced similar difficulties? I would really appreciate if someone would help me, as I am really concerned whether or not the documents have been uploaded or not. 

Moreover, in the process of sorting and dealing with this problem, I also uploaded two documents twice by mistake. Will it create any issues for the Case Officer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jre05

npraneethreddy said:


> We did that on my office Laptop in Chrome, IE & Firefox and still page 5 is missing.


Jaideep has same problem too, not jumping but field missing problem.




Sandy J said:


> Yes, thanks. So by this method, did you attach different files seperately one by one in work exp link only. ?


I believe so ( I can not remember accurately as its been few months since I launched, no, last year end). But you will be ok!


----------



## mainak

sonu008 said:


> I applied for ACS verification, and received an email back from them:
> 
> "Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type.
> We would like to provide you the opportunity to change your application type to an RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).
> "
> 
> I think this is because my engineering degree is 'Industrial & Production Engg'. I have another 30 days to apply under RPL category and have two questions now:
> 
> 1. Which body can verify my degree?
> 2. If i go via RPL route, will ACS deduct few years from my total work experience - as they have not verified my education details?
> 
> Please reply.....


Yes, ACS does like this when they find RPL is necessary. Good that they are not rejecting the application rather directing it to proper category.

For your queries:
1. It is ACS only will verify (RPL for people who did not have ICT education but working in ICT domain)
2. Yes, ACS is going to deduct 6-8 years - that's the high price RPL applicant's pay


----------



## Sandy J

jre05 said:


> Jaideep has same problem too, not jumping but field missing problem.
> 
> I believe so ( I can not remember accurately as its been few months since I launched, no, last year end). But you will be ok!


Thanks mate


----------



## samdam

MilanPS said:


> Guys, I was made aware by everyone around that state-nomination on 190 necessitates one to stay & work in the state for 2 yrs before opting to move out elsewhere but I came across an immigration consultant's site as early as yesterday which says just the opposite.
> 
> Can you live in other states on a subclass 190 visa? – Australia Visa Solutions
> 
> Can somebody help all 190 folks understand what exactly is the truth ???
> 
> If we are to believe what's mentioned on this site, then even 190 grant holders are not bound to stay & work in the nominating state similar to 189 folks ... and even 190 folks can stay & take up an employment anywhere without violating any laws or obligations ...
> 
> I'm confused, pls. help.


No legal obligation , stay where you get your job, enjoy Australia


----------



## Wing P

Hi, I am new to the forum and asking for your assistance. I have received an invitation for 190 but I'm thinking if I should cancel the 190 invitation so I can get the invitation for189 because it is quicker. I'm not sure if the 190 grants starting from the 1st of July will slow down the processing times for 189 because I'll not have a chance to turn back if I cancel my 190 invitation. Please help me with this.


----------



## sonu008

mainak said:


> Yes, ACS does like this when they find RPL is necessary. Good that they are not rejecting the application rather directing it to proper category.
> 
> For your queries:
> 1. It is ACS only will verify (RPL for people who did not have ICT education but working in ICT domain)
> 2. Yes, ACS is going to deduct 6-8 years - that's the high price RPL applicant's pay


Thanks Mainak...
It is not fair that they deduct 6-8 years, it will leave me in a state of limbo...

If i want to get 15 points for my education, that is Bachelor's degree, i will have to get this verified from someone...
Does anyone know who can verify my Enginerring degree in Industrial & production engg?
Please help....


----------



## mainak

sonu008 said:


> Thanks Mainak...
> It is not fair that they deduct 6-8 years, it will leave me in a state of limbo...
> 
> If i want to get 15 points for my education, that is Bachelor's degree, i will have to get this verified from someone...
> Does anyone know who can verify my Enginerring degree in Industrial & production engg?
> Please help....


You are missing a point - your skill assessment primarily concentrate on what you are working on now rather what you studied. Because for migration at first you chose what ANZSCO matches closes to your profession and not necessarily what your field of education was.

Hope this clarifies..


----------



## sonu008

mainak said:


> You are missing a point - your skill assessment primarily concentrate on what you are working on now rather what you studied. Because for migration at first you chose what ANZSCO matches closes to your profession and not necessarily what your field of education was.
> 
> Hope this clarifies..


I absolutely agree with you, all i want to know now is how do i get my education verified, so that i can claim 15 points.
If i go for RPL category, do i need to get education verified?
If not then how will i claim 15 points...

Am i getting confused with something here?


----------



## MilanPS

sonu008 said:


> Thanks Mainak...
> It is not fair that they deduct 6-8 years, it will leave me in a state of limbo...
> 
> If i want to get 15 points for my education, that is Bachelor's degree, i will have to get this verified from someone...
> Does anyone know who can verify my Engineering degree in Industrial & production engg?
> Please help....


As mainak rightly said, ACS assesses you basis your nominated occupation and not on what you studied.
Lots of us get educated in arts, science, commerce, IT etc. but carve out their career in another field.
ACS would only assess you on the set of parameters that are explicit for the occupation that you nominated yourself against while filing the ACS assessment application.


----------



## MilanPS

sonu008 said:


> I absolutely agree with you, all i want to know now is how do i get my education verified, so that i can claim 15 points.
> If i go for RPL category, do i need to get education verified?
> If not then how will i claim 15 points...
> 
> Am i getting confused with something here?


Can't answer your 1st question.

For 2nd, you can try to contact vetassess and ask them for directions, hope they can help ... or maybe in this forum who is at a similar situation ...


----------



## cancerianlrules

You will require ' only qualifications ' assessment from Vetassess IMO.


----------



## nsoni

Hi Mainak,

I've recently received an invite and I'm hoping to lodge my visa application soon. I've got all the documents ready including Form 80 and PCC. However, I need to ask you about the med exam.

Should I wait for the CO to be allocated or can I proceed with med once the application has been submitted? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## jaideepf1407

sonu008 said:


> I absolutely agree with you, all i want to know now is how do i get my education verified, so that i can claim 15 points. If i go for RPL category, do i need to get education verified? If not then how will i claim 15 points... Am i getting confused with something here?


Vetassess can do that.takes about 3 months

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## sevnik0202

Dear All

My appiintment for PCC is scheduled for 10th July. Kindly pitch in and tell me which documents I need to carry.

My situation:

1 My name is endorsed in my wifes passport.

2 Me and my wifes present and permanent address on the passport is same.

Its urgent. 

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sonu008

jaideepf1407 said:


> Vetassess can do that.takes about 3 months
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


Thanks Jaideep, cancerianlrules and all who are contributing...
Guys i am really getting confused now, so please please help...

I have 14 years of experience and received response from ACS: 
"Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type"

Now, my only option now is go RPL route and I am working on it.
My question is around my education now. I have bachelor degree in Industrial & production Engg and very much interested to claim 15 points for Education.
With the response ACS has sent, it looks like i need to verify my degree from somewhere.
Which door should i now knock for this? 
What is VITESSE IMO and can someone please post the link for verification of Qualification only?

When my engineering degree is 'Industrial & production Engg', should i contact AME for qualifitcaiotn verification?

Guys, i am sure everyone is trying to help me and the answers are definitely in the posts somewhere. However, i am in a panic mode now and need some help.
Please help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samdam

Carry your passport and receipt for pcc appointment be there on time if you are visiting psk you generally get it on the same day



sevnik0202 said:


> Dear All
> 
> My appiintment for PCC is scheduled for 10th July. Kindly pitch in and tell me which documents I need to carry.
> 
> My situation:
> 
> 1 My name is endorsed in my wifes passport.
> 
> 2 Me and my wifes present and permanent address on the passport is same.
> 
> Its urgent.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


----------



## cancerianlrules

sonu008 said:


> Thanks Jaideep, cancerianlrules and all who are contributing...
> Guys i am really getting confused now, so please please help...
> 
> I have 14 years of experience and received response from ACS:
> "Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type"
> 
> Now, my only option now is go RPL route and I am working on it.
> My question is around my education now. I have bachelor degree in Industrial & production Engg and very much interested to claim 15 points for Education.
> With the response ACS has sent, it looks like i need to verify my degree from somewhere.
> Which door should i now knock for this?
> What is VITESSE IMO and can someone please post the link for verification of Qualification only?
> 
> When my engineering degree is 'Industrial & production Engg', should i contact AME for qualifitcaiotn verification?
> 
> Guys, i am sure everyone is trying to help me and the answers are definitely in the posts somewhere. However, i am in a panic mode now and need some help.
> Please help!!!!!!!!!


Dude you need to visit vetassess. Com.au 

Vetassess is the agency appointed by DIBP for recognising your qualification.


----------



## Usmann_

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi there
> 
> even if it is Govt. Benefit the period starts from the day you start being physically present in Australia, not from the date of grant.


Hey maxy..

Nah i meant you get benefits after staying 2 years in O.Z ... like unemployment benefits etc...


----------



## sevnik0202

samdam said:


> Carry your passport and receipt for pcc appointment be there on time if you are visiting psk you generally get it on the same day


Thanks mate so u r saying tht no other document is required.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## mainak

nsoni said:


> Hi Mainak,
> 
> I've recently received an invite and I'm hoping to lodge my visa application soon. I've got all the documents ready including Form 80 and PCC. However, I need to ask you about the med exam.
> 
> Should I wait for the CO to be allocated or can I proceed with med once the application has been submitted? Please advise. Thanks.


It's your decision. Anything you can do. For speedy grant, people usually do both PCC/Med beforehand.


----------



## mainak

sevnik0202 said:


> Dear All
> 
> My appiintment for PCC is scheduled for 10th July. Kindly pitch in and tell me which documents I need to carry.
> 
> My situation:
> 
> 1 My name is endorsed in my wifes passport.
> 
> 2 Me and my wifes present and permanent address on the passport is same.
> 
> Its urgent.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


With Passport, carry these:

1. PCC Application Form (generated and printed from PSK website)
2. Visa Invitation Letter printout
3. [optional] Visa 189 document checklist where it says PCC is required for this Visa


----------



## mainak

sonu008 said:


> Thanks Jaideep, cancerianlrules and all who are contributing...
> Guys i am really getting confused now, so please please help...
> 
> I have 14 years of experience and received response from ACS:
> "Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type"
> 
> Now, my only option now is go RPL route and I am working on it.
> My question is around my education now. I have bachelor degree in Industrial & production Engg and very much interested to claim 15 points for Education.
> With the response ACS has sent, it looks like i need to verify my degree from somewhere.
> Which door should i now knock for this?
> What is VITESSE IMO and can someone please post the link for verification of Qualification only?
> 
> When my engineering degree is 'Industrial & production Engg', should i contact AME for qualifitcaiotn verification?
> 
> Guys, i am sure everyone is trying to help me and the answers are definitely in the posts somewhere. However, i am in a panic mode now and need some help.
> Please help!!!!!!!!!


You are messing it up again. Let me put it in this way, generically

Your education -> field X (e.g. mechanical engineering)
Your work profile -> field Y (e.g. computer engineering)

Your chosen job code : something related to computer engineering which in turn going to prove you are "skilled".

Now when you apply for EOI and then VISA, at all the place you have to mention this job code. EVEN if you went to VA for assessing against field X, what can you do while applying Visa?

You CANNOT say that against ACS assessment give me 10 points for skill and against VA assessment give me 15 points for education.

It is ONE choses ANZSCO code, ONE chosen assessign authority - you can't mix two breeds...

Revert if you are still unclear.


----------



## sevnik0202

mainak said:


> With Passport, carry these:
> 
> 1. PCC Application Form (generated and printed from PSK website)
> 2. Visa Invitation Letter printout
> 3. [optional] Visa 189 document checklist where it says PCC is required for this Visa


Thanks mainak

PCC application form. Is it the one generated at the time of taking appointment online?

Cheers 
Dev


----------



## lovetosmack

sevnik0202 said:


> Thanks mainak
> 
> PCC application form. Is it the one generated at the time of taking appointment online?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Also take proofs of address, id and marriage just in case they ask. You never know what our beloved govt officers ask. A voter card if you have will be best.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ankita009jain said:


> Yeah, I will definately look at A380 before I book my flight. how long is this going to stop by in Singapore?
> 
> whats SOL? something you can chat with? is it?


there are two combinations. one 55 min stopover and the other 14 hrs. stopover.

But that is not the point! The point is what is SOL????????

:suspicious: :twitch: :eek2: :lock1: :banplease: :Cry: ray2: :hail: :violin: :bounce: :baby: :moony: :doh: :jaw:


Ok let me tell you :gossip: It is your ANZSCO code in Skilled Occupation List (SOL) :tape2:eace:

mine is Accountant 221111. what is yours?

:yield:  eace:


----------



## saketjade

sevnik0202 said:


> Dear All
> 
> My appiintment for PCC is scheduled for 10th July. Kindly pitch in and tell me which documents I need to carry.
> 
> My situation:
> 
> 1 My name is endorsed in my wifes passport.
> 
> 2 Me and my wifes present and permanent address on the passport is same.
> 
> Its urgent.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Dev dont wait for 10 july. U can go tomorrow morning


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sudarshan1987 said:


> Up to 10 Kg is free. I have to pay 25 SG $ for baggage up to 30KG.
> 
> I have chosen Adelaide as:
> 1) Cost of living is less
> 2) I have a friend there with whom I can share house


10kg! isn't the bag itself like 2-3 kgs.? that's too less! but yeah you have another option.


----------



## sonu008

mainak said:


> You are messing it up again. Let me put it in this way, generically
> 
> Your education -> field X (e.g. mechanical engineering)
> Your work profile -> field Y (e.g. computer engineering)
> 
> Your chosen job code : something related to computer engineering which in turn going to prove you are "skilled".
> 
> Now when you apply for EOI and then VISA, at all the place you have to mention this job code. EVEN if you went to VA for assessing against field X, what can you do while applying Visa?
> 
> You CANNOT say that against ACS assessment give me 10 points for skill and against VA assessment give me 15 points for education.
> 
> It is ONE choses ANZSCO code, ONE chosen assessign authority - you can't mix two breeds...
> 
> Revert if you are still unclear.



Ok guys, i think i am missing something here for sure...

so now you are clear about my situation, can you please suggest if i can claim the following points when i fill in EOI:

Experience: i have total 14 years of experience, but as ACS said they cannot verify my education, they will deduct 4-6 years, so i will be left with around 8 years of relevant experience
Is that correct?

Educational qualification: If i get this accessed by VETASSESS under Qualifitcation ONLY, can i claim 15 points under bachelor degree category?


Mainak, you mentioned 'you cannot mix two breeds' - Did you mean now in my case, i cannot claim for education qualification?

cancerianlrules, have you done the same for yourself? Can you please post the link for help. I looked at the website and all i could find was to verify Chinese qualification only.

If you can give me your phone numbers, i can talk to you guys. Appriciate your help guys, and please dont get annoyed. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Usmann_ said:


> Hey maxy..
> 
> Nah i meant you get benefits after staying 2 years in O.Z ... like unemployment benefits etc...


cool bro! :rockon:


----------



## jaideepf1407

sonu008 said:


> Thanks Jaideep, cancerianlrules and all who are contributing... Guys i am really getting confused now, so please please help... I have 14 years of experience and received response from ACS: "Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type" Now, my only option now is go RPL route and I am working on it. My question is around my education now. I have bachelor degree in Industrial & production Engg and very much interested to claim 15 points for Education. With the response ACS has sent, it looks like i need to verify my degree from somewhere. Which door should i now knock for this? What is VITESSE IMO and can someone please post the link for verification of Qualification only? When my engineering degree is 'Industrial & production Engg', should i contact AME for qualifitcaiotn verification? Guys, i am sure everyone is trying to help me and the answers are definitely in the posts somewhere. However, i am in a panic mode now and need some help. Please help!!!!!!!!!


 http://www.vetassess.com.au/migrate_to_australia/qa2_points_test_advice.cfm
That's the link.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## sumy08

mainak said:


> With Passport, carry these:
> 
> 1. PCC Application Form (generated and printed from PSK website)
> 2. Visa Invitation Letter printout
> 3. [optional] Visa 189 document checklist where it says PCC is required for this Visa


Do the guys at PSK really ask for proof of Visa Application or PCC can be issued without that ?

The reason I am asking is bcoz if one have to apply from home address, he should mention his permanent address but in Visa he might have put some other address, so this can lead to a problem.


----------



## Achilles_as

MaxTheWolf said:


> 10kg! isn't the bag itself like 2-3 kgs.? that's too less! but yeah you have another option.


Since weight is of priority to all, why dont you guys plan on taking packing cartons?
I travel international a lot esp. b/w india and US and Cartons works just fine, they itself weight very less and enables me to carry more luggage. Just make sure you get it wrapped in polythene at IGI T3.


----------



## rashe_12

Wing P said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and asking for your assistance. I have received an invitation for 190 but I'm thinking if I should cancel the 190 invitation so I can get the invitation for189 because it is quicker. I'm not sure if the 190 grants starting from the 1st of July will slow down the processing times for 189 because I'll not have a chance to turn back if I cancel my 190 invitation. Please help me with this.


Wing P, 189 applicants have received quicker grants (off late) because the quota for 190 has almost been used up. Post 1st July you will see 190 grants being quicker than 189. 

For more info on priority processing refer to the link below - 

https://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/24apriority_skilled.htm


----------



## mainak

sevnik0202 said:


> Thanks mainak
> 
> PCC application form. Is it the one generated at the time of taking appointment online?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Yes

In addition, follow what Max said - you never know the imagination level of Indian Govt employees


----------



## rashe_12

Sandy J said:


> Thanks for reply. I merged all the work exp files (around 5 to 7 ) in one file which has more than 96 pages and file size is 44 MB. Is there any other way to upload the docs coz I suspect that it is too big.


Sandy, don't merge all companies documents into one. Break it down to each company. For employer abc you can put offer letter, relieving letter, experience letter as one single document and on description you can mention "company name - offer letter, relieving letter and experience letter"

While scanning reduce the ppi/dpi to 100 (not sure of the right term) and you can scan 50 pages together at around 4 mb without losing quality of the image....


----------



## mainak

sumy08 said:


> Do the guys at PSK really ask for proof of Visa Application or PCC can be issued without that ?
> 
> The reason I am asking is bcoz if one have to apply from home address, he should mention his permanent address but in Visa he might have put some other address, so this can lead to a problem.


*They can ask*. For example, they asked me... and you know what? I did not carry that. Then...

They forced me to write a letter addressing PSK manager explaining the need that my Visa requires a PCC

:doh:


----------



## mainak

sonu008 said:


> Ok guys, i think i am missing something here for sure...
> 
> so now you are clear about my situation, can you please suggest if i can claim the following points when i fill in EOI:
> 
> Experience: i have total 14 years of experience, but as ACS said they cannot verify my education, they will deduct 4-6 years, so i will be left with around 8 years of relevant experience
> Is that correct?
> 
> Educational qualification: If i get this accessed by VETASSESS under Qualifitcation ONLY, can i claim 15 points under bachelor degree category?
> 
> 
> Mainak, you mentioned 'you cannot mix two breeds' - Did you mean now in my case, i cannot claim for education qualification?
> 
> cancerianlrules, have you done the same for yourself? Can you please post the link for help. I looked at the website and all i could find was to verify Chinese qualification only.
> 
> If you can give me your phone numbers, i can talk to you guys. Appriciate your help guys, and please dont get annoyed. Thanks for your help.




You understood, but partially...

Key point is: you will be applying against one ANZSCO code -> and your education & profession - BOTH need to be assessed by the same authority who is designated for your code.

Getting the picture, mate?


----------



## tirupoti

techie_blr said:


> Friends,
> 
> Does anyone have experience getting PCC(Criminal Records Certificate) from South Korea?
> 
> How long does it takes?


I have experience of issuing PCC from Korea. If you are in Korea they will issue it immediately. .without any fee, without any hassle (u know it's korea)... but u have to translate it from Korean to English before submitting to DIBP. U can find several NAATI translator in the internet for this. If you need any information please send me PM


----------



## rashe_12

sumy08 said:


> Do the guys at PSK really ask for proof of Visa Application or PCC can be issued without that ?
> 
> The reason I am asking is bcoz if one have to apply from home address, he should mention his permanent address but in Visa he might have put some other address, so this can lead to a problem.


Yes, they do ask for proof (reason for PCC issuance). So what I did was took a print of the document check list from the immigration website and submitted it along with my PCC application. Just print only the character requirement portion from the website not all pages


----------



## sonu008

mainak said:


> You understood, but partially...
> 
> Key point is: you will be applying against one ANZSCO code -> and your education & profession - BOTH need to be assessed by the same authority who is designated for your code.
> 
> Getting the picture, mate?


Please mate, just a quick clarification then on what you just said:
ACS has said that they dont recongnise and verify my qualification (bachelor degree).

cancerianlrules has mentioned that i need to contact VETTASSESS to get my Qualification ONLY assessed. Had a look at the link he has posted and that sort of clarifies that i can get my Qualification assesed by paying another $250.
The website states that they will issue 'Advisory Letter for DIBP for Points Test Advice only (for applicants with non-VETASSESS Occupations)'.

Now, you said BOTH need to be assessed by the same authority. However in my case this will NOT happen. 
So my question still remains open - Will i be able to claim 15 points for my education?
And what is the best approach?


----------



## mainak

sonu008 said:


> Please mate, just a quick clarification then on what you just said:
> ACS has said that they dont recongnise and verify my qualification (bachelor degree).
> 
> cancerianlrules has mentioned that i need to contact VETTASSESS to get my Qualification ONLY assessed. Had a look at the link he has posted and that sort of clarifies that i can get my Qualification assesed by paying another $250.
> The website states that they will issue 'Advisory Letter for DIBP for Points Test Advice only (for applicants with non-VETASSESS Occupations)'.
> 
> Now, you said BOTH need to be assessed by the same authority. However in my case this will NOT happen.
> So my question still remains open - Will i be able to claim 15 points for my education?
> And what is the best approach?


I understand your situation.
What you are saying is against my knowledge that "BOTH need to be assessed by the same authority who is designated for your code"

I recommend you wait by for other expats to comment. Let them correct if my understanding is wrong...


----------



## Sandy J

rashe_12 said:


> Sandy, don't merge all companies documents into one. Break it down to each company. For employer abc you can put offer letter, relieving letter, experience letter as one single document and on description you can mention "company name - offer letter, relieving letter and experience letter"
> 
> While scanning reduce the ppi/dpi to 100 (not sure of the right term) and you can scan 50 pages together at around 4 mb without losing quality of the image....


Thanks Rashe, will try to scan the docs again which are big in size as per your suggestion.


----------



## chiku2006

Achilles_as said:


> Since weight is of priority to all, why dont you guys plan on taking packing cartons?
> I travel international a lot esp. b/w india and US and Cartons works just fine, they itself weight very less and enables me to carry more luggage. Just make sure you get it wrapped in polythene at IGI T3.


Not a bad idea... I travel almost every month and have always carried stuff in my suitcases... I travel business class courtesy our company but for my own travel I will be traveling coach so I will have to take care of each kilo


----------



## koleth

hansrajpriya said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have applied for my 189 Visa on 07/06/2014. However, I am facing some difficulties while uploading the attachments on my Immi Account. The status of the attachment I have already uploaded is still showing me "Required" instead of "Received". The list of attachments is showing all my attachments and date uploaded on the bottom though. Has anyone experienced similar difficulties? I would really appreciate if someone would help me, as I am really concerned whether or not the documents have been uploaded or not.
> 
> Moreover, in the process of sorting and dealing with this problem, I also uploaded two documents twice by mistake. Will it create any issues for the Case Officer?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Normally it will take 1-2 working days to change to Received, sometime it might take longer, but i think for most of them it happened in 2 days.


----------



## smady41

*Medical Status Check-How To*

I have seen a lot of queries here regarding medical status check. People getting confused about their medical status based on what is seen in the eVisa.

I hope the below information will be helpful towards it. Hence sharing here. 

Once you have done your medicals, and after a few days, go to this link:

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Once you log in by providing the HAP ID and required details, click on Print Information Sheet button at the bottom of the page.

You will see what is the status of your medicals here. If the medical center uploaded it properly, then you will see a form with your pic in it and details of the test done, date when it was submitted to DIBP etc.

Keep a copy of this for your records.

HTH.


----------



## gsingh

Hi friends,

Please help.

Created new ImmiAccount. When i click on "new application", I don't see 190 subclass anywhere. What to do??


----------



## chiku2006

gsingh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Created new ImmiAccount. When i click on "new application", I don't see 190 subclass anywhere. What to do??


Try logging out and logging in after a few minutes. .


----------



## ask1987

Hey Guys,

I am new here. 

I have applied to 189, CO is allocated on 05/16, uploaded all docs medicals and PCC by 05/24/14. [ Not able to update signature :-( ]

I was just going over past few posts and read about the bank account statement. 

Is it mandatory to show hefty bank account balance when the statement is drawn? 

Apparently my agent didn't tell me so, I went with salary bank account statement rather than savings account and now I am bit scared. 

Any experience to share?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gsingh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Created new ImmiAccount. When i click on "new application", I don't see 190 subclass anywhere. What to do??


logout of immiaccount and do not log into immiaccount yet.
first log into skillselect and go to EOI homepage, click to submit application which NOW requires you to log into immiaccount. NOW log into your immiaccount. Voila!


----------



## Achilles_as

ask1987 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am new here.
> 
> I have applied to 189, CO is allocated on 05/16, uploaded all docs medicals and PCC by 05/24/14. [ Not able to update signature :-( ]
> 
> I was just going over past few posts and read about the bank account statement.
> 
> Is it mandatory to show hefty bank account balance when the statement is drawn?
> 
> Apparently my agent didn't tell me so, I went with salary bank account statement rather than savings account and now I am bit scared.
> 
> Any experience to share?


That hefty bank account balance is needed for 190 Visa. Since you are a 189 you need not worry about anything. 

To update signature you will need to post i think 35 posts.. then it should allow you to update signature.


----------



## Arunvas

jre05 said:


> TN (Not Tennessee ) but Tamilnadu  :bolt:


For me, TamilNadu is best place than Tennessee, esp. Chennai


----------



## gsingh

Hi friends,

I have two queries.

1. In my EOI I had not mentioned my Masters degree as it was not evalauted by ACS. Also in my EOI I had not mentioned my previous company's employement history as it was not counted in my points calculation(complete deduction by ACS). Now while filling my visa application I have added all the information as it is asked for. It does not make any difference in points calculation. Do you see any problem? If yes how can i rectify it.
2. Employment history in visa application ask for "Date from" amd "Date to" of employment. What should i add "Date to" for my current company?

Thanks


----------



## arivoli.ford

Hi Friends,

I registered with Immi account and started to apply for my 189 visa.

Stumbled with the very first step. Selected New application but couldn't find 189 visa class .

The below are the only ones I could see.

Please help / advise. !


Application group

Application type

Work & Holiday	Work & Holiday Visa (462)
Work & Holiday	Second Working Holiday Visa (Onshore) (417)
Work & Holiday	Second Working Holiday Visa (Offshore) (417)
Work & Holiday	First Working Holiday Visa (417)
Visitor	Visitor Short Stay Visa (600)
Visitor	eVisitor (651)
Temporary Work	Temporary Work Skilled Visa - Standard Business Sponsorship (457)
Temporary Work	Temporary Work Skilled Visa - Nomination (457)
Temporary Work	Temporary Work Skilled Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (457)
Temporary Work	Temporary Work Skilled Visa (Primary) (457)
Temporary Work	Temporary Work (Short Stay Activity) Visa (400)
Student	Student Temporary Visa (Onshore Initial Primary) (570,571,572,573,574,575)
Student	Student Temporary Visa (Onshore Further Stay) (570,571,572,573,574,575)
Student	Student Temporary Visa (Offshore) (570,571,572,573,574,575)
Skilled Migration	Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)
Skilled Migration	Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489)
Skilled Migration	Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187)
Skilled Migration	General Skilled Migration Visa (Applicant) (476,485,887)
Skilled Migration	Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187)
Skilled Migration	Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188)
Skilled Migration	Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188)
Skilled Migration	Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888)
Resident Return	Resident Return Visa (155,157)
Health	My Health Declarations
Family	Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)
Family	Partner Visa - Information for Permanent Stage Processing (100,801)
Family	Migration to Australia by a Partner (300,309/100,820/801)
Air & Sea Crew	Superyacht Crew Visa (488)
Air & Sea Crew	Maritime Crew Visa (988)


Regards,
Ari


----------



## jr16

arivoli.ford said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I registered with Immi account and started to apply for my 189 visa.
> 
> Stumbled with the very first step. Selected New application but couldn't find 189 visa class .
> 
> The below are the only ones I could see.
> 
> Please help / advise. !
> 
> 
> Application group
> 
> Application type
> 
> Work & Holiday	Work & Holiday Visa (462)
> Work & Holiday	Second Working Holiday Visa (Onshore) (417)
> Work & Holiday	Second Working Holiday Visa (Offshore) (417)
> Work & Holiday	First Working Holiday Visa (417)
> Visitor	Visitor Short Stay Visa (600)
> Visitor	eVisitor (651)
> Temporary Work	Temporary Work Skilled Visa - Standard Business Sponsorship (457)
> Temporary Work	Temporary Work Skilled Visa - Nomination (457)
> Temporary Work	Temporary Work Skilled Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (457)
> Temporary Work	Temporary Work Skilled Visa (Primary) (457)
> Temporary Work	Temporary Work (Short Stay Activity) Visa (400)
> Student	Student Temporary Visa (Onshore Initial Primary) (570,571,572,573,574,575)
> Student	Student Temporary Visa (Onshore Further Stay) (570,571,572,573,574,575)
> Student	Student Temporary Visa (Offshore) (570,571,572,573,574,575)
> Skilled Migration	Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)
> Skilled Migration	Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489)
> Skilled Migration	Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187)
> Skilled Migration	General Skilled Migration Visa (Applicant) (476,485,887)
> Skilled Migration	Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187)
> Skilled Migration	Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188)
> Skilled Migration	Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188)
> Skilled Migration	Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888)
> Resident Return	Resident Return Visa (155,157)
> Health	My Health Declarations
> Family	Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia (300,309/100,820/801)
> Family	Partner Visa - Information for Permanent Stage Processing (100,801)
> Family	Migration to Australia by a Partner (300,309/100,820/801)
> Air & Sea Crew	Superyacht Crew Visa (488)
> Air & Sea Crew	Maritime Crew Visa (988)
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Ari



This has been discussed so many times, even just on the previous page.

Log into skillselect for your EOI, on your invite there would be an apply/submit application link that will ask you to log into your immiaccount. Should be all good then.


----------



## shishir

Here are the answers:



gsingh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have two queries.
> 
> 1. In my EOI I had not mentioned my Masters degree as it was not evalauted by ACS. Also in my EOI I had not mentioned my previous company's employement history as it was not counted in my points calculation(complete deduction by ACS). Now while filling my visa application I have added all the information as it is asked for. It does not make any difference in points calculation. Do you see any problem? If yes how can i rectify it.
> 
> *Since you didn't mention it in your EOI, it was not necessary to include it in your visa application. However, if you have already added, don't worry.your CO will ignore it simply.*
> 
> 2. Employment history in visa application ask for "Date from" amd "Date to" of employment. What should i add "Date to" for my current company?
> 
> *You can mention the date of submission of your application, that will do.*
> 
> Thanks


----------



## shishir

Was trying to help people who are facing issues during submission of their application. , but can't remember how and what I did at that time  Has it happened because I too much excited at that time


----------



## maq_qatar

ask1987 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am new here.
> 
> I have applied to 189, CO is allocated on 05/16, uploaded all docs medicals and PCC by 05/24/14. [ Not able to update signature :-( ]
> 
> I was just going over past few posts and read about the bank account statement.
> 
> Is it mandatory to show hefty bank account balance when the statement is drawn?
> 
> Apparently my agent didn't tell me so, I went with salary bank account statement rather than savings account and now I am bit scared.
> 
> Any experience to share?


Hi,

To update your signature follow the below 
go to Quick Link(before logout)>Edit Signature 

For 189 visa no need to show bank balance, generally they look for monthly deposited salary details. So don't worry.


----------



## Arunvas

sonu008 said:


> Please mate, just a quick clarification then on what you just said:
> ACS has said that they dont recongnise and verify my qualification (bachelor degree).
> 
> cancerianlrules has mentioned that i need to contact VETTASSESS to get my Qualification ONLY assessed. Had a look at the link he has posted and that sort of clarifies that i can get my Qualification assesed by paying another $250.
> The website states that they will issue 'Advisory Letter for DIBP for Points Test Advice only (for applicants with non-VETASSESS Occupations)'.
> 
> Now, you said BOTH need to be assessed by the same authority. However in my case this will NOT happen.
> So my question still remains open - Will i be able to claim 15 points for my education?
> And what is the best approach?


Hold on guys! I can explain you, very simple!

Sonu, When you go by RPL, ACS will deduct min 6 years from your total experience. Now, you are left with 14-6 (say) = 8 yrs

As your education does not have ICT content, ACS will NOT assess your education. However, you can get it assessed with VETASSESS and you can claim 15 points (if the assessment is successful). Your ANZO code does not need to be related to your education, if getting assessed ONLY for education, by VETASSESS!

So don't worry mate, you are still in the race for OZ PR  All the Best 

Let me know if you still have any questions!


----------



## tirupoti

Dear seniors, 
Do we need to upload our resume for you 189 visa application? I have already uploaded all other docs.


----------



## YZAG

tirupoti said:


> Dear seniors,
> Do we need to upload our resume for you 189 visa application? I have already uploaded all other docs.


If it reinforces your profile without raising new questions, then YES.


----------



## gsingh

shishir said:


> Here are the answers:


Thanks dude.
I didn't add previous company's employment details in my EOI because it would have increased my points, but actually ACS has deducted those years.
Here in visa application it asks for all information, so I am providing that.

I haven't submitted my application yet, but I don't want to hide any imformation. Little worried if it could lead to something serious.


----------



## 'HM'

hey, jst wanted to knw how to arrange fr an accommodation in sydney before leaving from india (i hv no connections in sydney, no one), n which areas wud be good to start with?


----------



## gabhru

'HM' said:


> hey, jst wanted to knw how to arrange fr an accommodation in sydney before leaving from india (i hv no connections in sydney, no one), n which areas wud be good to start with?


Go through realestate.com.au , best option is shared accommodation before you plan on renting a unit/house , otherwise you can go through gumtree.com.au where people looking for tenants advertise. Sorry i do not have any idea of good suburbs but paramatta has alot of indian population.


----------



## gabhru

Halo everyone , does anyone has DIBP's number handy ? I tried flipping through various pages but couldn't find it but i remember i saw it somewhere. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chiku2006

gabhru said:


> halo everyone , does anyone has dibp's number handy ? I tried flipping through various pages but couldn't find it but i remember i saw it somewhere. Thanks in advance.


+611300364613


----------



## VISU

*Contact us*



gabhru said:


> Halo everyone , does anyone has DIBP's number handy ? I tried flipping through various pages but couldn't find it but i remember i saw it somewhere. Thanks in advance.


Hello der, U may use 131881 for general enquiries if you are in Australia
U may call 91 11 4122 1000 or email to: [email protected] if you are in India.
Regards, V


----------



## MaxTheWolf

tirupoti said:


> Dear seniors,
> Do we need to upload our resume for you 189 visa application? I have already uploaded all other docs.


no you do not 'need to'. not at all.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

'HM' said:


> hey, jst wanted to knw how to arrange fr an accommodation in sydney before leaving from india (i hv no connections in sydney, no one), n which areas wud be good to start with?


same case with me.

I am visiting au.easyroomate.com and flatmates.com.au for my search. if these links get deleted then just PM me.


----------



## ALIPA

VISU said:


> Hello der, U may use 131881 for general enquiries if you are in Australia
> U may call 91 11 4122 1000 or email to: [email protected] if you are in India.
> Regards, V


Hey, can local embassy provide update or information about visa?


----------



## jestin684

MaxTheWolf said:


> oh cool! I so wanted to land initially in Adelaide as it is the third cheapest major city in Australia. But then I decided against it and chose to try suburbs of Sydney instead as most of the jobs are located in Sydney, Brisbane and Melbourne. There are about 32 - 38% international students in Adelaide! good.
> 
> What is the baggage allowance in Tiger Air?


Try air asia...good one..

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ask1987

Achilles_as said:


> That hefty bank account balance is needed for 190 Visa. Since you are a 189 you need not worry about anything.
> 
> To update signature you will need to post i think 35 posts.. then it should allow you to update signature.


Thank you very much.. Waiting for response since 15 days... Fingers crossed.....


----------



## ALIPA

ask1987 said:


> Thank you very much.. Waiting for response since 15 days... Fingers crossed.....


Good luck.... we ol waiting


----------



## Achilles_as

ALIPA said:


> Good luck.... we ol waiting


True Dat!!! All we can do is wait. :ranger:


----------



## Diablo170

Hello forum seniors. I'll be applying for 189 visa on the weekend and had a bunch of queries.

A. Can I use my father's credit card to make the payment? Mine doesn't have a 6k AUD limit?

B. My invitation is valid until August. If I do not apply by June, will the new visa rules that become effective as of July 2014 apply to me?

C. I'm uploading the following documents with my application. Do I need anything else?

1. IELTS report
2. Engineers Australia letter - qualifications and work experience)
3. Colored passports x 3 (self, wife and son - who is 4.5 months old)
4. ID cards x 2 (self and wife)
5. Colored Birth certificate x 2 (self and son - do not have wife's)
6. Colored marriage certificate x 1
7. Passport size photos x 3 labelled scanned (self, wife and son)
8. Employment references
9. Employment contracts, payslips, tax returns
10. Registration as engineer (with country's Engineering Council)
11. CV (do I need this?)
12. Degree and transcripts (bachelors and MBA (even if not claiming points for this?)
13. Certificates for matriculation and intermediate but not transcripts i.e. secondary and higher secondary schooling certificates.
14. Form 80
15. Letter of functional English from wife's university
16. Police character certificate (self and wife)


----------



## ToAustralia2013

*Waiting.....*

Logging into forum almost after 10 days - I was hoping to see some "Yippee! GRANT" mails - just to keep the momentum and motivation going. Hope I hear some good news around soon (of course praying for ours as wellray: )

Just an additional comment if it will help anyone -
Elbit took 10 days to just upload our medicals, just because the doctor was busy!
Though our check up was hassle free, had to follow up withem whv after the so called "5 business days" post - there were no sign of medicals. Even got us worried thinking , something was wrong. Thankfully, nothing was - just the delay to upload

So if anyone is looking for a quicker turnaround on medicals I would suggest Fortis in Bangalore at least from the reports I have heard

:focus: ... now waiting...:ranger: ..All the best to all !


----------



## mainak

Diablo170 said:


> Hello forum seniors. I'll be applying for 189 visa on the weekend and had a bunch of queries.
> 
> A. Can I use my father's credit card to make the payment? Mine doesn't have a 6k AUD limit?
> 
> B. My invitation is valid until August. If I do not apply by June, will the new visa rules that become effective as of July 2014 apply to me?
> 
> C. I'm uploading the following documents with my application. Do I need anything else?
> 
> 1. IELTS report
> 2. Engineers Australia letter - qualifications and work experience)
> 3. Colored passports x 3 (self, wife and son - who is 4.5 months old)
> 4. ID cards x 2 (self and wife)
> 5. Colored Birth certificate x 2 (self and son - do not have wife's)
> 6. Colored marriage certificate x 1
> 7. Passport size photos x 3 labelled scanned (self, wife and son)
> 8. Employment references
> 9. Employment contracts, payslips, tax returns
> 10. Registration as engineer (with country's Engineering Council)
> 11. CV (do I need this?)
> 12. Degree and transcripts (bachelors and MBA (even if not claiming points for this?)
> 13. Certificates for matriculation and intermediate
> but not transcripts i.e. secondary and higher secondary schooling certificates.
> 14. Form 80
> 15. Letter of functional English from wife's university
> 16. Police character certificate (self and wife)


A: Yes, does not matter credit card issued to whom
B: I think not, you are safe once invited, however, if visa fees are increased (highly likely) then you have to pay the new fee
C: CV not required, transcripts for 10 and 12 are good to have, important missing document is bank statement (preferably for last 5 years)


----------



## rockyrambo

smady41 said:


> *Medical Status Check-How To*
> 
> I have seen a lot of queries here regarding medical status check. People getting confused about their medical status based on what is seen in the eVisa.
> 
> I hope the below information will be helpful towards it. Hence sharing here.
> 
> Once you have done your medicals, and after a few days, go to this link:
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Once you log in by providing the HAP ID and required details, click on Print Information Sheet button at the bottom of the page.
> 
> You will see what is the status of your medicals here. If the medical center uploaded it properly, then you will see a form with your pic in it and details of the test done, date when it was submitted to DIBP etc.
> 
> Keep a copy of this for your records.
> 
> HTH.


Thanks for posting this smady. In my case , since I have not applied yet (not lodged the visa application), I am getting the status as " Not yet submitted to DIBP, etc. ". Moreover the status for the tests is either required or incomplete. This should change when I lodge the visa, right?
and , you mentioned about keeping a copy for yourself, however, I tried saving the page but unable to do so. I am using chrome. Is there a way to save the page with your photo in it?

Another query - In the 17 page online form, I have a question:
Health examination

Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months? If I say 'yes' it is asking for the details and/or for the HAP ID. Since I have already done the medicals should I enter my HAP Id in this?


----------



## smady41

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks for posting this smady. In my case , since I have not applied yet (not lodged the visa application), I am getting the status as " Not yet submitted to DIBP, etc. ". Moreover the status for the tests is either required or incomplete. This should change when I lodge the visa, right?
> and , you mentioned about keeping a copy for yourself, however, I tried saving the page but unable to do so. I am using chrome. Is there a way to save the page with your photo in it?


I am not sure about how the system will internally link your medicals to your application, if the medicals are done before man. Someone else can comment on that.

About saving the report, am using chrome as well. What I did is i changed the file name to xyz.pdf and saved and it worked for me.


----------



## smady41

Achilles_as said:


> True Dat!!! All we can do is wait. :ranger:


Strange that this week so far no grants! Anyone???


----------



## mainak

yesterday was holiday...


----------



## VISU

*daleyed by CO*



mainak said:


> yesterday was holiday...


Hello Mainak, I am still anxious to know the reason for the delay in your case. Why is your CO delaying your grant since 20 May, its been 20 days so far..?


----------



## VISU

*Similar profile and dates of effect*



ToAustralia2013 said:


> Logging into forum almost after 10 days - I was hoping to see some "Yippee! GRANT" mails - just to keep the momentum and motivation going. Hope I hear some good news around soon (of course praying for ours as wellray: )
> 
> Just an additional comment if it will help anyone -
> Elbit took 10 days to just upload our medicals, just because the doctor was busy!
> Though our check up was hassle free, had to follow up withem whv after the so called "5 business days" post - there were no sign of medicals. Even got us worried thinking , something was wrong. Thankfully, nothing was - just the delay to upload
> 
> So if anyone is looking for a quicker turnaround on medicals I would suggest Fortis in Bangalore at least from the reports I have heard
> 
> :focus: ... now waiting...:ranger: ..All the best to all !


Hello der, Good to have someone with same profile and date of effect..

Since my occupation code series and visa application date is similar to yours, I thought of sharing this info to you. So that we can update the statuses and also the CO comments with each other.. How is life going otherwise?
TA, V


----------



## mainak

I told you no, it's PCC..

Rather absence of it..

I visited central america 9 years back and despite of my all attempts I failed to procure a PCC

I knew I am not a direct grant candidate for this hence waited by CO to come and then explaining him/her the scenario...

CO came on 20th, asked the PCC, explained her sending a detailed mail immediately... however only last Friday I got contact again... odd but not strange - this time a new CO contacted me - she asked me to produce a character statutory declaration... did that yesterday... now again waiting


----------



## VISU

*info on local embassy*



ALIPA said:


> Hey, can local embassy provide update or information about visa?


Hello again, the officials at local embassy are trained to handle general inquiries only.
They will not answer questions related to your Skill-select, PR visa application status etc.. as they do not have access to those stuff. However, they would definitely provide/direct you with right contact details such as phone numbers or email ids..


----------



## VISU

*feedback*



mainak said:


> I told you no, it's PCC..
> 
> Rather absence of it..
> 
> I visited central america 9 years back and despite of my all attempts I failed to procure a PCC
> 
> I knew I am not a direct grant candidate for this hence waited by CO to come and then explaining him/her the scenario...
> 
> CO came on 20th, asked the PCC, explained her sending a detailed mail immediately... however only last Friday I got contact again... odd but not strange - this time a new CO contacted me - she asked me to produce a character statutory declaration... did that yesterday... now again waiting


Well in this case, you are not too far from an easy grant my friend..


----------



## rockyrambo

mainak said:


> I told you no, it's PCC..
> 
> Rather absence of it..
> 
> I visited central america 9 years back and despite of my all attempts I failed to procure a PCC
> 
> I knew I am not a direct grant candidate for this hence waited by CO to come and then explaining him/her the scenario...
> 
> CO came on 20th, asked the PCC, explained her sending a detailed mail immediately... however only last Friday I got contact again... odd but not strange - this time a new CO contacted me - she asked me to produce a character statutory declaration... did that yesterday... now again waiting


hey mainak - did u stay more than 12 months there? i hope PCC is needed in only that case, right?


----------



## rockyrambo

In the 17 page online form , it asks "Highest recognised qualification obtained"..In my case I have an engineering degree assessed by ACS, however, I do have a master's degree (MBA) not assessed by ACS and not shown to ACS as well. What should I be writing then ?

Also, when i enter the details, it says "Give details of all tertiary level study undertaken (including courses completed, withdrawn or continuing) since the grant of the temporary partner visa." ..why are they referring to 'temporary partner visa' here..?


----------



## mainak

I stayed around 2 years... I know the req of PCC is genuine... but all my attempts to procure it went in vain... those small central american countries do not even have computerised migration records

However, it seems that if you are not able to obtain a PCC then you have to explain DIBP what all you did for getting that - the document which CO sent me asking the PCC has a lengthy section showing 'what all need to be done if you are not getting an overseas police clearance'

Let's see. last piece of info that CO required now with her... rest are on almighty


----------



## huzefa85

mainak said:


> I stayed around 2 years... I know the req of PCC is genuine... but all my attempts to procure it went in vain... those small central american countries do not even have computerised migration records
> 
> However, it seems that if you are not able to obtain a PCC then you have to explain DIBP what all you did for getting that - the document which CO sent me asking the PCC has a lengthy section showing 'what all need to be done if you are not getting an overseas police clearance'
> 
> Let's see. last piece of info that CO required now with her... rest are on almighty


Hi Mainak,

Which team your CO is from ?


----------



## jr16

mainak said:


> I stayed around 2 years... I know the req of PCC is genuine... but all my attempts to procure it went in vain... those small central american countries do not even have computerised migration records
> 
> However, it seems that if you are not able to obtain a PCC then you have to explain DIBP what all you did for getting that - the document which CO sent me asking the PCC has a lengthy section showing 'what all need to be done if you are not getting an overseas police clearance'
> 
> Let's see. last piece of info that CO required now with her... rest are on almighty


I'm sure you'll get your grant very very soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mainak

Brisbane GSM 33


----------



## mainak

jr16 said:


> I'm sure you'll get your grant very very soon! :fingerscrossed:


thanks for the wish


----------



## RaniMatta

Morning Guys,

Is there a difference in the time of CO allocation between onshore applications and offshore. 
i see some people applying for 189 with a CO allocated within couple of weeks, while others are waiting for 6-8 weeks to get their CO.
is it due to whither someone is offshore or onshore or it is pure luck?


i have another question: i am from Syria :help: , have visited Australia in 2008, however i have recently got two Visitor visa rejection :tsk: (the reason was the situation in my country even though i'm living in UAE for the past 7 years :blah: ). will this result to my application being sent for external security check? what are the odds? and any idea how long would an external security check takes?:confused2:


----------



## mainak

RaniMatta said:


> Morning Guys,
> 
> Is there a difference in the time of CO allocation between onshore applications and offshore.
> i see some people applying for 189 with a CO allocated within couple of weeks, while others are waiting for 6-8 weeks to get their CO.
> is it due to whither someone is offshore or onshore or it is pure luck?
> 
> 
> i have another question: i am from Syria :help: , have visited Australia in 2008, however i have recently got two Visitor visa rejection :tsk: (the reason was the situation in my country even though i'm living in UAE for the past 7 years :blah: ). will this result to my application being sent for external security check? what are the odds? and any idea how long would an external security check takes?:confused2:


For first part of your query: Yes, onshore applicants are usually processed much faster than offshore applicants

For the second part: Yes, it is highly likely that your application will be sent for external security checks and I am afraid mate that it can take up to one full year


----------



## mns

mainak said:


> Brisbane GSM 33


Hi my case similar.

Co from Brisbane team33 
CO assigned on 14th May asked only medicals
Submitted on 22 nd may 
Till now there no response. Waiting ....

I am planning to drop a mail to co.

Can any one suggest sould I have to wait or drop a mail.


----------



## mainak

you can email CO for sure


----------



## eliasle

*Hi*

i have been contacted by team 13 adelaide, does it mean i am under external security check?


----------



## mainak

it's not the team rather the 'usual country of residence' determines requirement of external security checks


----------



## eliasle

mainak said:


> it's not the team rather the 'usual country of residence' determines requirement of external security checks


I am from Lebanon, so most probably i will go under external security check?
Does it apply even if CO has requested Medical and PCC from me?


----------



## mainak

not sure, the process is not transparent here... i have seen in this forum people reporting that they came to know that they are under external check only when they asked CO about progress... CO him/herself does not usually notify this clearly


----------



## eliasle

mainak said:


> not sure, the process is not transparent here... i have seen in this forum people reporting that they came to know that they are under external check only when they asked CO about progress... CO him/herself does not usually notify this clearly


Oh ok, thank you for your quick response. I hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## smady41

*SOL for 2014-15*

Seems like good news for those in doubt.


In-demand trades added to the Skilled Occupation List

"No existing occupations are being removed from the SOL, which currently lists 188 occupations that Australia needs."


----------



## tirupoti

mainak said:


> it's not the team rather the 'usual country of residence' determines requirement of external security checks


Hi Mainak,
I see many of the Bangladeshi guys have to go through the external check. Do you think it is determined by country of residence or country of citizenship? I have been living outside of Bangladesh (South_Korea ) for the last 6.5 years. Do you think I can skip this part? Applied for 189 on 19 May 2014.


----------



## rockyrambo

mainak said:


> I stayed around 2 years... I know the req of PCC is genuine... but all my attempts to procure it went in vain... those small central american countries do not even have computerised migration records
> 
> However, it seems that if you are not able to obtain a PCC then you have to explain DIBP what all you did for getting that - the document which CO sent me asking the PCC has a lengthy section showing 'what all need to be done if you are not getting an overseas police clearance'
> 
> Let's see. last piece of info that CO required now with her... rest are on almighty


hmmmm.. don't worry bro. 'sach aur sahas hai jismein , ant mein jeet ussi kee hovey!' (nice song from lagaan )


----------



## SS70011005

smady41 said:


> *SOL for 2014-15*
> 
> Seems like good news for those in doubt.
> 
> 
> In-demand trades added to the Skilled Occupation List
> 
> "No existing occupations are being removed from the SOL, which currently lists 188 occupations that Australia needs."


Thanks. This brings a relief to all those who feared any impact on their application if there were any changes to the SOL list... Although there was no fear... But great news!!


----------



## mainak

tirupoti said:


> Hi Mainak,
> I see many of the Bangladeshi guys have to go through the external check. Do you think it is determined by country of residence or country of citizenship? I have been living outside of Bangladesh (South_Korea ) for the last 6.5 years. Do you think I can skip this part? Applied for 189 on 19 May 2014.


unlikely that you would be facing the external checks.. however, all are in CO's hand


----------



## sunnyalt

mainak said:


> For first part of your query: Yes, onshore applicants are usually processed much faster than offshore applicants
> 
> For the second part: Yes, it is highly likely that your application will be sent for external security checks and I am afraid mate that it can take up to one full year


I am an onshore applicant (Subclass 189) and I have lodged my application 10 weeks ago and still no sign of case officer. I called DIBP today and surprisingly they said my application is still awaiting allocation  Do you think that my application requires external security checks as well?


----------



## mainak

sunnyalt said:


> I am an onshore applicant (Subclass 189) and I have lodged my application 10 weeks ago and still no sign of case officer. I called DIBP today and surprisingly they said my application is still awaiting allocation  Do you think that my application requires external security checks as well?


you are an exception then

because external check scenario comes only after there is a CO deciding for it.. if no CO yet then what check??

just hang on... what else


----------



## prseeker

monte1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Every morning I get up with new hopes from my Inbox, but all it has are offers from Snapdeal, and Groupon, but none from DIBP. Seems like my mind has been set loose on a roller coster ride, it becomes happy to see people being granted visa in just 6 days and then suddenly start thinking of what has not be so smooth with my application.
> 
> I know there are many who have been waiting for longer, but I guess its human tendency to look towards the greener side...
> 
> By the way can anybody tell that if my case has been medically referred would it be possible that I don't come to know even after a month?


Hi Monte , 

Believe me getting a grant in flat 6 days was an exception . I know it's easier said than done , but you have to divert your mind to something more creative and fruitful .

I have lots of experience in "waiting for the grant" phase  , If you are done uploading all the documents , I will strongly suggest you to take a break from forum as well . 

Patience, persistence and perspiration make an unbeatable combination for success

Hang on tight bro , your grant is just around the corner


----------



## RaniMatta

mainak said:


> For first part of your query: Yes, onshore applicants are usually processed much faster than offshore applicants
> 
> For the second part: Yes, it is highly likely that your application will be sent for external security checks and I am afraid mate that it can take up to one full year


you seems to be expert, so i'll ask you your advice, i have the rejection letters stating that the rejection was not due to security issue but just because i don't have evidence that i will be leaving Australia, it state as below:

"There is no permanent residency in your home country and therefore no guarantee that you can resume residency in the country. Given this circumstance, the environmental factors in your home country Syria are relevant to an assessment of your claims. I have considered that the current political and social conditions in Syria are incentives for you to remain in Australia."

would it help if i uploaded the letters for the CO review?


----------



## mainak

RaniMatta said:


> you seems to be expert, so i'll ask you your advice, i have the rejection letters stating that the rejection was not due to security issue but just because i don't have evidence that i will be leaving Australia, it state as below:
> 
> "There is no permanent residency in your home country and therefore no guarantee that you can resume residency in the country. Given this circumstance, the environmental factors in your home country Syria are relevant to an assessment of your claims. I have considered that the current political and social conditions in Syria are incentives for you to remain in Australia."
> 
> would it help if i uploaded the letters for the CO review?


I am sorry I understand your concern but I cannot help you here because your case is not a common hence my browsing experience in this forum does not give me any clue here

I recommend you create a new thread for this - let other senior expats comment


----------



## rockyrambo

For the question:
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

should i select a 'yes' or 'no'..i am not claiming any points for my current experience but for my past experience.. so immediately i am not in the ANZSCO code (not assessed by ACS either) however i am claiming 5 pts for a 3 yr assessed. Hence, what should i mark?


i think i should mark 'yes' as immediately would just refer to the time period start date (Starting from immediately before the lodging).


----------



## shishir

tirupoti said:


> Hi Mainak,
> I see many of the Bangladeshi guys have to go through the external check. Do you think it is determined by country of residence or country of citizenship? I have been living outside of Bangladesh (South_Korea ) for the last 6.5 years. Do you think I can skip this part? Applied for 189 on 19 May 2014.


Actually nobody knows the base on which they conduct security check, specially for BD people. Almost every 189 applicants from BD has to go under this check when no 190 applicant faces this situation, though both are PR. Just wait and see what happens. Best of luck.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

VISU said:


> Hello der, Good to have someone with same profile and date of effect..
> 
> Since my occupation code series and visa application date is similar to yours, I thought of sharing this info to you. So that we can update the statuses and also the CO comments with each other.. How is life going otherwise?
> TA, V


Yep, our timelines indeed seem closely synced. However something I have observed is there isn't really a pattern by which Grants come through depending on timelines. So far the only common denominator I could see in grants is if you have front loaded all docs then somewhere it seems to be sooner. 
so far so good.. Waiting in expectation like most in our stage. Let's see what this week unfolds

All the best to you!


----------



## HarryAdd

Today, I have received the below mail from my CO. Is there something I need to worry? Please share your thoughts/comments/etc... on this

I also wish to advise that the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.

The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.

As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.

In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.

I appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## kavith

Not even 1 grant today?


----------



## mamunvega

HarryAdd said:


> Today, I have received the below mail from my CO. Is there something I need to worry? Please share your thoughts/comments/etc... on this
> 
> I also wish to advise that the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.


Reading your signature, I was wondering that why would you upload the docs so late. don't you think if you had frontloaded everything within last year, you would have got a Grant now?? just a thought?? :blah: 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manmvk

HarryAdd said:


> Today, I have received the below mail from my CO. Is there something I need to worry? Please share your thoughts/comments/etc... on this
> 
> I also wish to advise that the visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.


Hi,

Nothing to worry. It's a Delay mail which most of the 190 applicants received. The Programme year is from July to June and they will process all 190 application from July 2014.

Cheers!


----------



## smady41

kavith said:


> Not even 1 grant today?


Nope. Bit surprised as well.


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

Went for PCC today got it within 15 minutes wife got one in around 30 mins. They only asked for the original passport and its copy thts it. Thanks for your inputs guyz u all rock.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## HarryAdd

mamunvega said:


> Reading your signature, I was wondering that why would you upload the docs so late. don't you think if you had frontloaded everything within last year, you would have got a Grant now?? just a thought?? :blah:
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


I have uploaded the initial docs upfront but there were some changes in scenario as i got married in Dec 13. I had informed the same to the CO and so I had applied for my wife's passport, PCC and medicals. There was some problem with accessing my wife's HAP ID :blah: and so on.... it took this long... and my passport got expired during this period and it added another 2 months... :blah:

 hope you understand... why it took too long......


----------



## Lucky777

hi, 
I have filed by case on 20th May. My agent told me today that embassy people would go an verify with the employer. I was not aware of this earlier and worried now because i have not told my employer about it. Also, my manager from whom i took the letter for job and duties was not told about the actual purpose of it. 

Can someone please help? This verification happens always and for all or its random? Did it happen for anyone ever?

Thanks, waiting for response...


----------



## irfanmayani

*SN 190 visa 2 year residency requirement*

Dear al
I have got State Nominated 190 visa ( south australia) , I had to go for this visa as my Occupation was not listed anywhere else and this was the only option I could take to immigrate to Australia.

Now , the problem is most of my friends and relatives are based in Victoria( Melbourne ) and after my first visit I would ideally want to live and work in Melbourne. 

Can I officially get the waiver from the 2 year residency condition imposed by South Australia , and start working and living in melbourne right from the start. can anyone who has done this successfully explain me the requirements . I dont want to lose the PR and then the opportunity to become the citizen 4-5 yrs down he road.

I also have a good job opportunity in Melbourne. Can I justify me and my family not living in south Australia despite getting the State nomination

Please advise.


----------



## SS70011005

Lucky777 said:


> hi,
> I have filed by case on 20th May. My agent told me today that embassy people would go an verify with the employer. I was not aware of this earlier and worried now because i have not told my employer about it. Also, my manager from whom i took the letter for job and duties was not told about the actual purpose of it.
> 
> Can someone please help? This verification happens always and for all or its random? Did it happen for anyone ever?
> 
> Thanks, waiting for response...


Generally, if you are showing salary slips, Salary account and tax documents (Form 12B and Form 16) then the employment check doesn't happen as you have provided sufficient documents.... However, CO may initiate this check if not satisfied...


----------



## Diablo170

Guys I need advice. While I have all my other documents ready, I'm not too sure whether to front load PCC and meds. My concern is that PCC is valid only for 6 months in Pakistan. Our country is not in the top priority list for DIBP and I'm quite sure that my 189 grant with 65 points will take longer than 6 months so I may need to redo PCC. Regarding meds I'm not sure if they can be front loaded but even if they can be, isn't it better to wait for the department to ask for them as you would then be sure that all other checks have been completed on your case and only the last step i.e. meds remain.


----------



## SS70011005

I don't think you can do that... but there's a way... if you can prove that you earnestly tried finding job but were not able to in 45 days time.. then you can go to WA Immigration department and lodge a request for a waiver.. for this you need to show your rejection letters / emails from consultants / employers..

Still you need to be in WA for that period.



irfanmayani said:


> Dear al
> I have got State Nominated 190 visa ( south australia) , I had to go for this visa as my Occupation was not listed anywhere else and this was the only option I could take to immigrate to Australia.
> 
> Now , the problem is most of my friends and relatives are based in Victoria( Melbourne ) and after my first visit I would ideally want to live and work in Melbourne.
> 
> Can I officially get the waiver from the 2 year residency condition imposed by South Australia , and start working and living in melbourne right from the start. can anyone who has done this successfully explain me the requirements . I dont want to lose the PR and then the opportunity to become the citizen 4-5 yrs down he road.
> 
> I also have a good job opportunity in Melbourne. Can I justify me and my family not living in south Australia despite getting the State nomination
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## jier

Hi Guys:

I have posted my timeline. I would appreciate if you can share your thoughts. 

CO (TT from Adelaide Team 7) contacted me the 27/05 asking me to provide scanned copy of my National Card ID. I provided this document the same day but until now I haven't had any news.

Do you think that is a good idea to contact my CO to ask about the status? by phone, email?. I am applying onshore.

Thanks, JiEr

Subclass 189 |* Code: 263111 *| Computer Network Professionals | IELTS: 7 | EOI submission: 17/03/2014 | Point: 60 | Invitation: 28/04/2014 | Submission: 02/05/2014 | CO Contact: 27/05/2014 | Grant: ???


----------



## Linola

Hi Everyone, 

Well I was very relieved to find this forum. 

Our Case Officer's initials are JM. - Team 8 Adelaide We are eagerly awaiting the grant, we currently on a 457 with the threat of redundancy imminent. 

Good luck to everyone, what a wealth of knowledge these forums are. 

Linola

271311 - Applied for 189 visa - EOI Lodged: 22.02.14 - Visa Invite: 23.02.13 - Visa Lodged: 24.02.14 - CO Assigned & Medicals & Form 80 requested: 30.03.14 - Medicals: 04.04.14 - Form 80 uploaded: 10.04.14 - Grant ???


----------



## kavith

HarryAdd said:


> I have uploaded the initial docs upfront but there were some changes in scenario as i got married in Dec 13. I had informed the same to the CO and so I had applied for my wife's passport, PCC and medicals. There was some problem with accessing my wife's HAP ID :blah: and so on.... it took this long... and my passport got expired during this period and it added another 2 months... :blah:
> 
> hope you understand... why it took too long......


My CO is also from Adelaide Team 8.


----------



## techie_blr

tirupoti said:


> I have experience of issuing PCC from Korea. If you are in Korea they will issue it immediately. .without any fee, without any hassle (u know it's korea)... but u have to translate it from Korean to English before submitting to DIBP. U can find several NAATI translator in the internet for this. If you need any information please send me PM


Dear Tirupoti,

Thanks for the information.

I am in Bangalore, yesterday I filed an application for CRC in Korean consulate office in Chennai. They informed me that it will take minimum 3 weeks and there is no methodology to track it. 

My worry is the 28 days deadline given by CO, if there is any delay in Procuring PCC from Korea I may need to request CO to extend the deadline. They didn't provide any acknowledment, however on my request they gave me a copy of the application with a seal on it. 

I hope PCC will be received on time. Do you suggest to send the acknowldgement scanned copy to CO to inform that I have already applied for it?


----------



## jr16

jier said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> I have posted my timeline. I would appreciate if you can share your thoughts.
> 
> CO (TT from Adelaide Team 7) contacted me the 27/05 asking me to provide scanned copy of my National Card ID. I provided this document the same day but until now I haven't had any news.
> 
> Do you think that is a good idea to contact my CO to ask about the status? by phone, email?. I am applying onshore.
> 
> Thanks, JiEr
> 
> Subclass 189 |* Code: 263111 *| Computer Network Professionals | IELTS: 7 | EOI submission: 17/03/2014 | Point: 60 | Invitation: 28/04/2014 | Submission: 02/05/2014 | CO Contact: 27/05/2014 | Grant: ???


For sure, you can email your CO and he/she would normally reply within 7 days.


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi guys.
Need some info.
I am waiting for my grant 190 visa western australia perth. Is there any way where we can get exception instead of working first 2 years as per the visa class. Can we relocate to the other states like melbourne or sydney or etc. If yes please let me know the options.

Also, would like to know the salary range for the occupations in austrlia. If any link please help me.

And what are the formalities after getting grant and before booking ticket like belongings and other information.


----------



## kavith

jr16 said:


> For sure, you can email your CO and he/she would normally reply within 7 days.


Hi,

My CO is from adelaide team 8 But he has never contacted me. Can i email the case officer if i get the email id.


----------



## ALIPA

jier said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> I have posted my timeline. I would appreciate if you can share your thoughts.
> 
> CO (TT from Adelaide Team 7) contacted me the 27/05 asking me to provide scanned copy of my National Card ID. I provided this document the same day but until now I haven't had any news.
> 
> Do you think that is a good idea to contact my CO to ask about the status? by phone, email?. I am applying onshore.
> 
> Thanks, JiEr
> 
> Subclass 189 | Code: 263111 | Computer Network Professionals | IELTS: 7 | EOI submission: 17/03/2014 | Point: 60 | Invitation: 28/04/2014 | Submission: 02/05/2014 | CO Contact: 27/05/2014 | Grant: ???


Ah ha..waiting is killing right.. I sent mail to CO but no response even. Waiting for a luck..no grant today. That's also strange


----------



## tirupoti

techie_blr said:


> Dear Tirupoti,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I am in Bangalore, yesterday I filed an application for CRC in Korean consulate office in Chennai. They informed me that it will take minimum 3 weeks and there is no methodology to track it.
> 
> My worry is the 28 days deadline given by CO, if there is any delay in Procuring PCC from Korea I may need to request CO to extend the deadline. They didn't provide any acknowledment, however on my request they gave me a copy of the application with a seal on it.
> 
> I hope PCC will be received on time. Do you suggest to send the acknowldgement scanned copy to CO to inform that I have already applied for it?


Of course. .. send the acknowledgement to CO. In that case he won't mind any delay. In the mean time prepare an arrangement for translation as it might be in korean.


----------



## tirupoti

kavith said:


> Hi,
> 
> My CO is from adelaide team 8 But he has never contacted me. Can i email the case officer if i get the email id.


If your CO never contacted you, how did you know that he is from that team


----------



## manmvk

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi guys.
> Need some info.
> I am waiting for my grant 190 visa western australia perth. Is there any way where we can get exception instead of working first 2 years as per the visa class. Can we relocate to the other states like melbourne or sydney or etc. If yes please let me know the options.
> 
> Also, would like to know the salary range for the occupations in austrlia. If any link please help me.
> 
> And what are the formalities after getting grant and before booking ticket like belongings and other information.


Hi,

SS70011005 has replied in the previous page for the same doubt. One of my friends who is in NSW also told me the same.

For Salary range in Australia please visit this page. http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=2222835

Cheers!


----------



## kavith

y


tirupoti said:


> Of course. .. send the acknowledgement to CO. In that case he won't mind any delay. In the mean time prepare an arrangement for translation as it might be in korean.


I called dibp and got the info.. if the co has not contacted that does notmean that co is not allocated. Co will contact only if they ned info from u or any docs needed.
You have wait for 60 mins to gt connectiin.


----------



## Pame

ask1987 said:


> Thank you very much.. Waiting for response since 15 days... Fingers crossed.....


Hi,

Just saw the "fund declaration debate" so decided to come in to express my views. 

DIBP normally assess your responses to the visa application questions, application declarations at last and EOI claims. The fact of the matter is that, may it be 189 or 190 or even a tourist visa, CO reserves the right to ask for the funds to support yourself or your dependents during the stay in Australia at least for the initial periods. However, they hardly do it for the permanent visas as there is no fund declarations in either 189 or 190 but for tourist visa they do it more frequently to make sure that one does not work or breach tourist visa conditions. 

For 190 QLD, NT "INVITATIONS" , they require some amount in your bank and many other states just requires a declaration which is supposed to be true on that date. Everybody knows that funds in banks changes with constant withdrawals and deposits, while executing an affidavit the funds on that date matters. So if you were true on the lines in the affidavit, on that particular day. NO need to worry, Just enjoy the wait period for your grant.

Regards


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks for posting this smady. In my case , since I have not applied yet (not lodged the visa application), I am getting the status as " Not yet submitted to DIBP, etc. ". Moreover the status for the tests is either required or incomplete. This should change when I lodge the visa, right?
> and , you mentioned about keeping a copy for yourself, however, I tried saving the page but unable to do so. I am using chrome. Is there a way to save the page with your photo in it?
> 
> Another query - In the 17 page online form, I have a question:
> Health examination
> 
> Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months? If I say 'yes' it is asking for the details and/or for the HAP ID. Since I have already done the medicals should I enter my HAP Id in this?



This status means the results have not been submitted to dibp by medical center.

No relationship between you lodging visa and change in status.

Best way is to print your referral letter again. If the tests have been submitted, the letter will have your photo and tests undertaken.
When this is shown, you will have to wait for CO to be allocated. As till they clear your medicals, there will always be a link to organize your medicals, after you have lodged the visa, just below the documents listing.

Answer would be yes, provide the medical details.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Achilles_as

mainak said:


> Brisbane GSM 33


Dude dont worry grant is just round t corner!!!! All T Best!!


----------



## mainak

hope so :|


----------



## sumy08

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Went for PCC today got it within 15 minutes wife got one in around 30 mins. They only asked for the original passport and its copy thts it. Thanks for your inputs guyz u all rock.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Hi Sevnik, 

From which PSK you applied as I can see you are from Punjab & was your present address same as address on Passport ?


----------



## shishir

techie_blr said:


> Dear Tirupoti,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I am in Bangalore, yesterday I filed an application for CRC in Korean consulate office in Chennai. They informed me that it will take minimum 3 weeks and there is no methodology to track it.
> 
> My worry is the 28 days deadline given by CO, if there is any delay in Procuring PCC from Korea I may need to request CO to extend the deadline. They didn't provide any acknowledment, however on my request they gave me a copy of the application with a seal on it.
> 
> I hope PCC will be received on time. Do you suggest to send the acknowldgement scanned copy to CO to inform that I have already applied for it?


Yeah, you can do it. Don't worry, CO will understand your situation and give you enough time to submit the docs.


----------



## srangara

*Dont have a CO..*

Hi 
We applied for the PR on 14th april 2014..
No emails about CO being assigned..

is this a worry? Pls suggest..

thanks...



kavith said:


> Hi,
> 
> My CO is from adelaide team 8 But he has never contacted me. Can i email the case officer if i get the email id.


----------



## sevnik0202

sumy08 said:


> Hi Sevnik,
> 
> From which PSK you applied as I can see you are from Punjab & was your present address same as address on Passport ?


I applied from Hoshiarpur and the answer to your second question is yes.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## ask1987

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just saw the "fund declaration debate" so decided to come in to express my views.
> 
> DIBP normally assess your responses to the visa application questions, application declarations at last and EOI claims. The fact of the matter is that, may it be 189 or 190 or even a tourist visa, CO reserves the right to ask for the funds to support yourself or your dependents during the stay in Australia at least for the initial periods. However, they hardly do it for the permanent visas as there is no fund declarations in either 189 or 190 but for tourist visa they do it more frequently to make sure that one does not work or breach tourist visa conditions.
> 
> For 190 QLD, NT "INVITATIONS" , they require some amount in your bank and many other states just requires a declaration which is supposed to be true on that date. Everybody knows that funds in banks changes with constant withdrawals and deposits, while executing an affidavit the funds on that date matters. So if you were true on the lines in the affidavit, on that particular day. NO need to worry, Just enjoy the wait period for your grant.
> 
> Regards


Thank you for detailed information..


----------



## sumy08

sevnik0202 said:


> I applied from Hoshiarpur and the answer to your second question is yes.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Hi Dev,

Thanks buddy, one more thing did you went as a walk in or you took appointment ?

the reason I am asking is bcoz I called PO & guy mentioned that we need to book & pay online, then we can walk in & meet PO to get the date changed.

Btw, I would be applying at PSK Amritsar.


----------



## sevnik0202

sumy08 said:


> Hi Dev,
> 
> Thanks buddy, one more thing did you went as a walk in or you took appointment ?
> 
> the reason I am asking is bcoz I called PO & guy mentioned that we need to book & pay online, then we can walk in & meet PO to get the date changed.
> 
> Btw, I would be applying at PSK Amritsar.


I took an appointment online and paid the fees online too. Before taking the appointment I talked to Passport Customer Care and they told me that I cannot walkin to Hoshiarpur PSK. I booked appointment fo myself and my wife on saturday and luckily got it for monday. Anyways are you from amritsar?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sumy08

sevnik0202 said:


> I took an appointment online and paid the fees online too. Before taking the appointment I talked to Passport Customer Care and they told me that I cannot walkin to Hoshiarpur PSK. I booked appointment fo myself and my wife on saturday and luckily got it for monday. Anyways are you from amritsar?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Hi Dear, 

I am not in amritsar at present but I am planning to go for PCC. Do we have the same long PCC appointment queue like for passport ?

By Customer Care you mean any centralized no or the PSK Hoshiarpur number ?

if it's different would you mind sharing it ?

Thanks,
Sumeet


----------



## rohit1_sharma

sumy08 said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> I am not in amritsar at present but I am planning to go for PCC. Do we have the same long PCC appointment queue like for passport ?
> 
> By Customer Care you mean any centralized no or the PSK Hoshiarpur number ?
> 
> if it's different would you mind sharing it ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumeet


No Appointment is needed for PCC. Just pay online and fill the form. Ignore the appointment that you get online and walk-in to the PSK between 9am - 11am on weekdays.

This is been confirmed by me and many other people I know and also on this forum from different cities.


----------



## sevnik0202

sumy08 said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> I am not in amritsar at present but I am planning to go for PCC. Do we have the same long PCC appointment queue like for passport ?
> 
> By Customer Care you mean any centralized no or the PSK Hoshiarpur number ?
> 
> if it's different would you mind sharing it ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sumeet


I talked to the cce on 1800 258 1800 its a centralized number and the cce told me that PSK Hoshiarpur will not entertain walkins only RPO will. My wifes appointment was at 10 am we reached at 10:15. The guard outside the PSK marked late on my wifes form however it never made any difference. My appointment was at 11:30. I was allowed inside the PSK but they told me to wait till 11:30 and gave my file at 11:15. So I will recommend you to confirm with the concerned PSK before going. My passport was issued from Amritsar Custom Chowk PSK while my son's passport was issued from RPO Ranjit Evenue Amritsar which mas a walkin.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Achilles_as

techie_blr said:


> Dear Tirupoti,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I am in Bangalore, yesterday I filed an application for CRC in Korean consulate office in Chennai. They informed me that it will take minimum 3 weeks and there is no methodology to track it.
> 
> My worry is the 28 days deadline given by CO, if there is any delay in Procuring PCC from Korea I may need to request CO to extend the deadline. They didn't provide any acknowledment, however on my request they gave me a copy of the application with a seal on it.
> 
> I hope PCC will be received on time. Do you suggest to send the acknowldgement scanned copy to CO to inform that I have already applied for it?


For any document if it is taking more than 28 days an extension can be requested if you send the CO the receipt of request placed with the concerning authority. 
Send that copy of application with seal on it to the the CO asking for possible extension if you dont hear back in 3 weeks. Till then hope for the best and hang tight. :clock:


----------



## jatadi

Guys I have a quick query!
I have just gone through the changes laid down by ACS regarding the skill assessment got approval from the DIAC in October 2013 which means that the AFTER clause in the assessment letter provided by ACS has effect on the applivations lodged for skill assessment in or after october 2013??Is this rite???
Experts pls help and guide


----------



## jatadi

sevnik0202 said:


> I talked to the cce on 1800 258 1800 its a centralized number and the cce told me that PSK Hoshiarpur will not entertain walkins only RPO will. My wifes appointment was at 10 am we reached at 10:15. The guard outside the PSK marked late on my wifes form however it never made any difference. My appointment was at 11:30. I was allowed inside the PSK but they told me to wait till 11:30 and gave my file at 11:15. So I will recommend you to confirm with the concerned PSK before going. My passport was issued from Amritsar Custom Chowk PSK while my son's passport was issued from RPO Ranjit Evenue Amritsar which mas a walkin.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Thanks for this valuable info


----------



## pbnaresh

*medical for 189*

What kind of medical test do we need to undergo for Visa (189) . 
according to this link
Instructions for Medical Examination
it says

" Form 160 for only chest x-ray examination and Form 160 & 26 for both chest X-ray and medical examination."

should i fill both or only one?


----------



## ggupta002

rohit1_sharma said:


> No Appointment is needed for PCC. Just pay online and fill the form. Ignore the appointment that you get online and walk-in to the PSK between 9am - 11am on weekdays.
> 
> This is been confirmed by me and many other people I know and also on this forum from different cities.


Do we need to make payment online or can we pay at PSK office as well ?


----------



## mainak

pbnaresh said:


> What kind of medical test do we need to undergo for Visa (189) .
> according to this link
> Instructions for Medical Examination
> it says
> 
> " Form 160 for only chest x-ray examination and Form 160 & 26 for both chest X-ray and medical examination."
> 
> should i fill both or only one?


Usually 3 tests

- X Ray
- Blood taken for HIV test
- Urine sample taken for some tests


----------



## pbnaresh

mainak said:


> Usually 3 tests
> 
> - X Ray
> - Blood taken for HIV test
> - Urine sample taken for some tests


but what are the forms we need to fill ? have you filled any form by yourself


----------



## mainak

pbnaresh said:


> but what are the forms we need to fill ? have you filled any form by yourself


I did not... some recommend filling up

I simply walked in - they are charging pretty hefty - let them type and fill the forms.. hence without any form filling I got the job done..


----------



## sevnik0202

ggupta002 said:


> Do we need to make payment online or can we pay at PSK office as well ?


If you take an online appointment then you will have to payonline on the other hand if you are lucky and allowed walkin you can pay at the PSK as well.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sevnik0202

pbnaresh said:


> but what are the forms we need to fill ? have you filled any form by yourself


I took the appointment for medicals today and got one for 19th June.

1. I dont have a HAP ID as of now and the clinic agreed to do medicals with TRN.

2. I know that atleast two forms are to be filled however I have been asked for TRN and passport.

So I am hoping that they will fill the forms themselves or may be ask us to fill at the time of medicals.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sevnik0202

jatadi said:


> Thanks for this valuable info


Got so much info from the forum that it has become an obligation for me to post whatever info I can. Thanks to all who have selflessly replied to all my questions.

Its a one big big family hats of expatforum and the members. Will keep shooting my questions and try to answers those which I can.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## trying_aussie

Medicals can be done before or after Visa lodgement. Here is a link which elucidates it:

Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## pbnaresh

sevnik0202 said:


> I took the appointment for medicals today and got one for 19th June.
> 
> 1. I dont have a HAP ID as of now and the clinic agreed to do medicals with TRN.
> 
> 2. I know that atleast two forms are to be filled however I have been asked for TRN and passport.
> 
> So I am hoping that they will fill the forms themselves or may be ask us to fill at the time of medicals.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


19 is too long . where are you from? by the way I am from Hyd


----------



## sevnik0202

pbnaresh said:


> 19 is too long . where are you from? by the way I am from Hyd


Just 8 days mate. CO allocation will take around 8 weeks. I lodged visa on 7th June so I think I still have a lot of time I m from Punjab. The only issue is that I will have to travel 500 KM to and fro for medicals. 

Cheers
Dev


----------



## rashe_12

mainak said:


> I did not... some recommend filling up
> 
> I simply walked in - they are charging pretty hefty - let them type and fill the forms.. hence without any form filling I got the job done..


Mainak did you go to Elbit or Fortis (Bannerghatta Road)?

Mine is scheduled this friday at Elbit


----------



## Santhosh.15

sevnik0202 said:


> Just 8 days mate. CO allocation will take around 8 weeks. I lodged visa on 7th June so I think I still have a lot of time I m from Punjab. The only issue is that I will have to travel 500 KM to and fro for medicals.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


500 KM ?? Thats distance buddy !!


----------



## mainak

rashe_12 said:


> Mainak did you go to Elbit or Fortis (Bannerghatta Road)?
> 
> Mine is scheduled this friday at Elbit


Fortis... I did not hear any review (neither +ve nor -ve) about Elbit... hence I went for Fortis


----------



## rohit1_sharma

ggupta002 said:


> Do we need to make payment online or can we pay at PSK office as well ?


You can pay at PSK as well.


----------



## Guest

*Adelaide Team 8*

Hi Guys,

So after waiting on hold for 1 hr, i got to know that i have been assigned a CO from Adelaide Team 8 (assigned on 8th May and 189 visa lodging date 6th April) but he didnt share me the CO initials.

Though i tried to ask him why there has been no contact or has my application gone for external checks (which i doubt) he said if anything document is required they will contact.

Has anyone been assigned CO from this team or is this team responsible for initial verification of documents etc....

Any information is appreciated as this wait of 2 months and no signs of CO is killing me.


----------



## jr16

cb2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So after waiting on hold for 1 hr, i got to know that i have been assigned a CO from Adelaide Team 8 (assigned on 8th May and 189 visa lodging date 6th April) but he didnt share me the CO initials.
> 
> Though i tried to ask him why there has been no contact or has my application gone for external checks (which i doubt) he said if anything document is required they will contact.
> 
> Has anyone been assigned CO from this team or is this team responsible for initial verification of documents etc....
> 
> Any information is appreciated as this wait of 2 months and no signs of CO is killing me.



I feel you man, I'm currently on hold with them, 20 minutes and counting.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

cb2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So after waiting on hold for 1 hr, i got to know that i have been assigned a CO from Adelaide Team 8 (assigned on 8th May and 189 visa lodging date 6th April) but he didnt share me the CO initials.
> 
> Though i tried to ask him why there has been no contact or has my application gone for external checks (which i doubt) he said if anything document is required they will contact.
> 
> Has anyone been assigned CO from this team or is this team responsible for initial verification of documents etc....
> 
> Any information is appreciated as this wait of 2 months and no signs of CO is killing me.


 I have unfortunately no relevant information for you at this point, however could not help feeling bad at the situation. Till 10 days back, COs just seemed to rain grants... Can't remember the last time I heard of a CO contact even in the past 10 days. Not a very rosy picture for those who wait...

Hope you get yours soon. I would think now that you contacted perhaps you directed their attention to your application and hopefully they would look at it today and contact if required... All the best!


----------



## sevnik0202

Santhosh.15 said:


> 500 KM ?? Thats distance buddy !!


Yes santhosh the closest authorised clinic is in Chandigarh which is 250 km one way from my place.


----------



## Guest

jr16 said:


> I feel you man, I'm currently on hold with them, 20 minutes and counting.


HA HA.... Patience man.... you wont believe i was recharging my skype credit online as hold time kept on increasing. Dont loose patience, hang on till 1 hr....

Toll Free number and 1 hr wait just to speak to an executive... unbelievable


----------



## ToAustralia2013

jr16 said:


> I feel you man, I'm currently on hold with them, 20 minutes and counting.


Could not help but ask when I see your timelines as recently lodged. Are you calling to check with them on CO allocation?

And yes... Wait times are typically not less than 30 minutes from my experience


----------



## rohit1_sharma

cb2406 said:


> Hi Guys, So after waiting on hold for 1 hr, i got to know that i have been assigned a CO from Adelaide Team 8 (assigned on 8th May and 189 visa lodging date 6th April) but he didnt share me the CO initials. Though i tried to ask him why there has been no contact or has my application gone for external checks (which i doubt) he said if anything document is required they will contact. Has anyone been assigned CO from this team or is this team responsible for initial verification of documents etc.... Any information is appreciated as this wait of 2 months and no signs of CO is killing me.


My application was assigned to this team and I got a direct grant without any contact from CO. I would say that you should just relax and wait. I understand that this wait is painful but don't stress yourself unless CO hasn't told you anything. Possibility is that you might get a direct grant if you front loaded all docs including Medical and PCC.

All the best.


----------



## jr16

cb2406 said:


> HA HA.... Patience man.... you wont believe i was recharging my skype credit online as hold time kept on increasing. Dont loose patience, hang on till 1 hr....
> 
> Toll Free number and 1 hr wait just to speak to an executive... unbelievable


Oh man, that's terrible. I'm calling from Australia so it's not so bad.


----------



## jr16

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Could not help but ask when I see your timelines as recently lodged. Are you calling to check with them on CO allocation?
> 
> And yes... Wait times are typically not less than 30 minutes from my experience


Yes. I've been on hold with them for an hour and a half before and then got hung up on as soon as they answered. Worse still, the local office in Perth doesn't handle any enquiries so calling is the only option to speak to a staff member.

I'm calling for that reason, amongst a few other matters I need to clear up with them.


----------



## ALIPA

cb2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So after waiting on hold for 1 hr, i got to know that i have been assigned a CO from Adelaide Team 8 (assigned on 8th May and 189 visa lodging date 6th April) but he didnt share me the CO initials.
> 
> Though i tried to ask him why there has been no contact or has my application gone for external checks (which i doubt) he said if anything document is required they will contact.
> 
> Has anyone been assigned CO from this team or is this team responsible for initial verification of documents etc....
> 
> Any information is appreciated as this wait of 2 months and no signs of CO is killing me.


My CO from team 8. Now with you there are about 6 applicants in this forum waiting for a response fron team 8


----------



## Guest

ToAustralia2013 said:


> I have unfortunately no relevant information for you at this point, however could not help feeling bad at the situation. Till 10 days back, COs just seemed to rain grants... Can't remember the last time I heard of a CO contact even in the past 10 days. Not a very rosy picture for those who wait...
> 
> Hope you get yours soon. I would think now that you contacted perhaps you directed their attention to your application and hopefully they would look at it today and contact if required... All the best!


Sometimes i get the feeling why even the thought of applying for Australian PR came to my mind. i was content with my life till this happened. And i have become more restless day by day... :ballchain: :yell:
I didnt knew the word "WAIT" had this deeper meaning.


----------



## jr16

I hope you've found a good hobby since!

All the best man. Shouldn't be too long now!


----------



## gkvithia

just lodged and front loaded all, hoping for speedy grant


----------



## ajaymannat

sevnik0202 said:


> Just 8 days mate. CO allocation will take around 8 weeks. I lodged visa on 7th June so I think I still have a lot of time I m from Punjab. The only issue is that I will have to travel 500 KM to and fro for medicals.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


If u r from punjab u can try for ludhiana,chandigarh and mohali panel doctors


----------



## jr16

At least the hour and a half hold was worth it. Found out that I've been allocated to Adelaide Team 23 last week and got their email address from the lovely woman on the other end.


----------



## eliasle

*hi*



jr16 said:


> At least the hour and a half hold was worth it. Found out that I've been allocated to Adelaide Team 23 last week and got their email address from the lovely woman on the other end.


I also have the CO from Adelaide team 23 my co initials are R.O what about yours?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

jr16 said:


> At least the hour and a half hold was worth it. Found out that I've been allocated to Adelaide Team 23 last week and got their email address from the lovely woman on the other end.


Wow, that was a quick allocation! Good going - now wondering if I should call and enquire


----------



## pooja.lohkane

Hi guys,

I have a query. I got my meds done in may 1st week. Till my reports were uploaded I got the co assigned she asked me for my meds so I sent her my meds receipt. How do we het to knw that she has received my meds as the link for organise heath exam is disappeared and it says no heath exam required. But my heath exam status still shows requested.Has any one come across a similar situation.?

Thanks,
Pooja


----------



## HarryAdd

pooja.lohkane said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a query. I got my meds done in may 1st week. Till my reports were uploaded I got the co assigned she asked me for my meds so I sent her my meds receipt. How do we het to knw that she has received my meds as the link for organise heath exam is disappeared and it says no heath exam required. But my heath exam status still shows requested.Has any one come across a similar situation.?
> 
> Thanks,
> Pooja


Yes, the health exam status shows as requested even after the medical reports are uploaded. wait for 5-7 days you will get a response from the CO.


----------



## pooja.lohkane

HarryAdd said:


> Yes, the health exam status shows as requested even after the medical reports are uploaded. wait for 5-7 days you will get a response from the CO.


Thanks harry !!


----------



## pooja.lohkane

Any who has mailed the co recently have you got the acknowledgement auto reply.?


----------



## mainak

Yes, Everyone


----------



## pooja.lohkane

mainak said:


> Yes, Everyone


I haven't got when I sent a mail day before yest. Have I done something worng.?


----------



## mainak

did you reply to that mail directly? or did you alter the address...

if same id then sorry can't say but it should happen...


----------



## chennaiguy

pooja.lohkane said:


> Any who has mailed the co recently have you got the acknowledgement auto reply.?


No I haven't got for adelaide team 4 email id. But my CO responded for that email later on.


----------



## pooja.lohkane

mainak said:


> did you reply to that mail directly? or did you alter the address...
> 
> if same id then sorry can't say but it should happen...


No I have noy edited the mail id


----------



## pooja.lohkane

chennaiguy said:


> No I haven't got for adelaide team 4 email id. But my CO responded for that email later on.


Oh ok so I guess I should wait for some time.


----------



## chennaiguy

pooja.lohkane said:


> Oh ok so I guess I should wait for some time.


That's better. Never bombard CO inbox by sending duplicate/multiple emails.


----------



## jr16

Still no grants today? Been a quiet (short) week thus far!


----------



## arunan

Hello All,

I had stayed in Canada for a duration of 6 months , two times. CO is asking for PCC from Canada . This stay was way back in 2004 and 2006 . Please guide me how to get a PCC from Canada .

Thanks,


----------



## maq_qatar

pooja.lohkane said:


> I haven't got when I sent a mail day before yest. Have I done something worng.?


Auto reply will come if there is any attachment otherwise no auto reply confitmation.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## jaideepf1407

Hi Gents,
Looks like I got my meds referred,Wonder if it was due to my BP which was 140/90.wonder how long it will take .
Anyone faced anything similar and how long should I expect now for the grant.

"I am just waiting on the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth to clear your medicals and then that will be the last requirement."

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May


----------



## HarryAdd

pooja.lohkane said:


> Any who has mailed the co recently have you got the acknowledgement auto reply.?


No, I didn't receive the auto reply for my last two mails but CO responded after 5-7 days


----------



## fullerms

I submitted my 189 Visa application today, can anyone share the average lead time before grant?

I have uploaded all docs including medical and PCC btw.


----------



## huzefa85

cb2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So after waiting on hold for 1 hr, i got to know that i have been assigned a CO from Adelaide Team 8 (assigned on 8th May and 189 visa lodging date 6th April) but he didnt share me the CO initials.
> 
> Though i tried to ask him why there has been no contact or has my application gone for external checks (which i doubt) he said if anything document is required they will contact.
> 
> Has anyone been assigned CO from this team or is this team responsible for initial verification of documents etc....
> 
> Any information is appreciated as this wait of 2 months and no signs of CO is killing me.


Hey cb,

my CO is also from team 8 (initials JN), and as ALIPA said, there are atleast 5-6 ppl more from this forum, waiting for a response from the same team.

As a trend, I have seen that, on the first day of the week usually 3-4 grants are received (on this forum) but from last 2 weeks that has slowed down and this week I havent heard of 1 grant also (monday was holiday in australia, but still tuesday/wednesday no grants). Definitely the 189 grants have also slowed down in the last 20-25 days, *maybe* coz of quota issues.
I think we should look fwd to July 1st week as quotas will be refreshed and hopefully we can see a huge no of grants during that week.


----------



## smady41

*CO Contact*

Guys, my application looks like got picked up by Brisbane Team 33. Asked for NL PCC and my wife's transcripts and cert.

What is the reputation of this team here? Anyone?


----------



## mainak

smady41 said:


> *CO Contact*
> 
> Guys, my application looks like got picked up by Brisbane Team 33. Asked for NL PCC and my wife's transcripts and cert.
> 
> What is the reputation of this team here? Anyone?


Brisbane Team 33 

Join the club


----------



## smady41

mainak said:


> Brisbane Team 33
> 
> Join the club


Haha. Seeing your timelines, now I can sit back and relax.


----------



## Donavan

Yes Please, Got the golden mail this morning.......VISA Granted.......Time to resign and start packing. LOL


----------



## smady41

Donavan said:


> Yes Please, Got the golden mail this morning.......VISA Granted.......Time to resign and start packing. LOL


Congrats man. Bunch of guys here, including myself were like frogs waiting for the rain. Thirsty for Grant emails.  Thanks for delivering the good news.

Enjoy and wish you luck in Aus.


----------



## manmvk

Donavan said:


> Yes Please, Got the golden mail this morning.......VISA Granted.......Time to resign and start packing. LOL


Wow!. First Grant for the week in this forum..Congratulation Mate...Wish you and your family all the very best.......


----------



## jr16

Donavan said:


> Yes Please, Got the golden mail this morning.......VISA Granted.......Time to resign and start packing. LOL


Congrats! All the best with your future endeavours


----------



## sumy08

sevnik0202 said:


> I talked to the cce on 1800 258 1800 its a centralized number and the cce told me that PSK Hoshiarpur will not entertain walkins only RPO will. My wifes appointment was at 10 am we reached at 10:15. The guard outside the PSK marked late on my wifes form however it never made any difference. My appointment was at 11:30. I was allowed inside the PSK but they told me to wait till 11:30 and gave my file at 11:15. So I will recommend you to confirm with the concerned PSK before going. My passport was issued from Amritsar Custom Chowk PSK while my son's passport was issued from RPO Ranjit Evenue Amritsar which mas a walkin.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Seems the procedure is different for different PSK's. Anyways thanks for the info.

One more query Dev, Did you apply your son's passport recently, bcoz we are expecting our baby in June Last, I have updated my CO abt same & probably my application is on hold till then as I want my kid to be included as well in this application. Making my baby's passport & birth certificate is on my mind as well.

Any inputs on this would be welcome.


----------



## techie_blr

Achilles_as said:


> For any document if it is taking more than 28 days an extension can be requested if you send the CO the receipt of request placed with the concerning authority.
> Send that copy of application with seal on it to the the CO asking for possible extension if you dont heari back in 3 weeks. Till then hope for the best and hang tight. :clock:


Thanks for suggestion Archilles


----------



## mainak

donavan said:


> yes please, got the golden mail this morning.......visa granted.......time to resign and start packing. Lol


congrats


----------



## ask1987

Donavan said:


> Yes Please, Got the golden mail this morning.......VISA Granted.......Time to resign and start packing. LOL


Congrats


----------



## jestin684

Donavan said:


> Yes Please, Got the golden mail this morning.......VISA Granted.......Time to resign and start packing. LOL


Congrats mate.....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## GrepCode

Uploaded the PCC. And the wait begins .........:clock:


----------



## chiku2006

Donavan said:


> Yes Please, Got the golden mail this morning.......VISA Granted.......Time to resign and start packing. LOL


Very good news man, you were really worried. I am glad you have cleared another obstacle in life. All the best mate !!


----------



## GrepCode

sevnik0202 said:


> Yes santhosh the closest authorised clinic is in Chandigarh which is 250 km one way from my place.


There is one in Ludhiana too !!


----------



## deepshi

Hi All,

I got my visa grant letter today both for me and spouse... My heartfelt thanks to this forum and prompt replies to all my queries I had during the entire journey... Truly grateful to each and everyone of u !!


----------



## chiku2006

deepshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant letter today both for me and spouse... My heartfelt thanks to this forum and prompt replies to all my queries I had during the entire journey... Truly grateful to each and everyone of u !!


Coollll have a blast !!! All the best !


----------



## GrepCode

deepshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant letter today both for me and spouse... My heartfelt thanks to this forum and prompt replies to all my queries I had during the entire journey... Truly grateful to each and everyone of u !!


Congrats .... Enjoy


----------



## ALIPA

deepshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant letter today both for me and spouse... My heartfelt thanks to this forum and prompt replies to all my queries I had during the entire journey... Truly grateful to each and everyone of u !!


Many congratulations... that's a relief. Almost thought no grants this week . Let the rain of grants...


----------



## vikz_au

Hi Everyone,

Hope everyone is doing fine. Today I have paid the visa fees for 190 application as I already have received state sponsorship from South Australia & invitation to apply last month.

Now, I need support from you guys about the documents that are mandatory to attach with the initial application.

I have uploaded most of the required documents, but confusion is in the missing documents, that are listed below:

-Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
-Health, Evidence of
-Character, Evidence of
-Travel Document
-Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of
-Identity, Evidence of

Could you please confirm that these documents are not mandatory during the initial submission. I am assuming that PCC & medicals will be done, once CO is assigned. And Australian evidence is not required as I am presently not living in Australia.

Any help will be highly appreciable. Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## mainak

deepshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant letter today both for me and spouse... My heartfelt thanks to this forum and prompt replies to all my queries I had during the entire journey... Truly grateful to each and everyone of u !!


Nice timeline... CO to Grant seems smooth

Congratulations...


----------



## ALIPA

Donavan said:


> Yes Please, Got the golden mail this morning.......VISA Granted.......Time to resign and start packing. LOL


Welldone mate. Congrats


----------



## soodrahul

deepshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant letter today both for me and spouse... My heartfelt thanks to this forum and prompt replies to all my queries I had during the entire journey... Truly grateful to each and everyone of u !!


Congrats and best of luck !!


----------



## soodrahul

Donavan said:


> Yes Please, Got the golden mail this morning.......VISA Granted.......Time to resign and start packing. LOL


Congrats and best of luck !!


----------



## Nabeel8

*189 Visa Lodged - Waiting for Medical*

Hi Everyone,

I am currently working and living in Oman and have recently lodged my 189 visa but the CO hasn't been assigned to my case yet.

My query is regarding the medicals. No clinic or hospital in Oman, mentioned in the immigration list of panel doctors, has the e-health service and if I understand this correctly my forms will be couriered to the immigration if I get my medical done here. I have heard that this can delay the process.

Hence, I would like to know whether I can do my medical test in the neighbouring United Arab Emirates from a certified panel doctor which has the e-health facility and who can upload my medical results online using my HAP ID. I have heard that this is much faster and stream lined.

Will this be a problem or can medical be done from any country?

Hoping for a quick response as I am flying to Dubai tomorrow morning!!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## manmvk

deepshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant letter today both for me and spouse... My heartfelt thanks to this forum and prompt replies to all my queries I had during the entire journey... Truly grateful to each and everyone of u !!


At last co is convinced with your evidence of marriage 

Congratulation and wishing both of you all the very best wishes!!!


----------



## smady41

deepshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant letter today both for me and spouse... My heartfelt thanks to this forum and prompt replies to all my queries I had during the entire journey... Truly grateful to each and everyone of u !!


Congrats and best of luck for you and your family in Aus.


----------



## HarryAdd

Donavan said:


> Yes Please, Got the golden mail this morning.......VISA Granted.......Time to resign and start packing. LOL


Congrats...


----------



## Usha Abhilash

deepshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant letter today both for me and spouse... My heartfelt thanks to this forum and prompt replies to all my queries I had during the entire journey... Truly grateful to each and everyone of u !!


Congrats and best wishes


----------



## kavith

cb2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So after waiting on hold for 1 hr, i got to know that i have been assigned a CO from Adelaide Team 8 (assigned on 8th May and 189 visa lodging date 6th April) but he didnt share me the CO initials.
> 
> Though i tried to ask him why there has been no contact or has my application gone for external checks (which i doubt) he said if anything document is required they will contact.
> 
> Has anyone been assigned CO from this team or is this team responsible for initial verification of documents etc....
> 
> Any information is appreciated as this wait of 2 months and no signs of CO is killing me.


me too adelaide team 8


----------



## prseeker

deepshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant letter today both for me and spouse... My heartfelt thanks to this forum and prompt replies to all my queries I had during the entire journey... Truly grateful to each and everyone of u !!


Congrats , Best of luck for the move


----------



## gsukumar27

Thank you for your information


----------



## prseeker

Donavan said:


> Yes Please, Got the golden mail this morning.......VISA Granted.......Time to resign and start packing. LOL


Congrats , have fun and best of luck for future .


----------



## visitkangaroos

cb2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So after waiting on hold for 1 hr, i got to know that i have been assigned a CO from Adelaide Team 8 (assigned on 8th May and 189 visa lodging date 6th April) but he didnt share me the CO initials.
> 
> Though i tried to ask him why there has been no contact or has my application gone for external checks (which i doubt) he said if anything document is required they will contact.
> 
> Has anyone been assigned CO from this team or is this team responsible for initial verification of documents etc....
> 
> Any information is appreciated as this wait of 2 months and no signs of CO is killing me.


Mines is also from Adelaide Team 8. I lodged the Visa application on 18th March. Still waiting.


----------



## kavith

visitkangaroos said:


> Mines is also from Adelaide Team 8. I lodged the Visa application on 18th March. Still waiting.


Hi,

When I called the DIBP they told that you have to wait for 10 weeks before calling. Since it is more than 10 weeks for your case can u try calling them.


----------



## visitkangaroos

kavith said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I called the DIBP they told that you have to wait for 10 weeks before calling. Since it is more than 10 weeks for your case can u try calling them.


I have already called them up couple of times, but no update really. The last time I called they said that the average processing time is 3 months. So now I am waiting for 3 months to complete and then will follow up with them.


----------



## kavith

visitkangaroos said:


> I have already called them up couple of times, but no update really. The last time I called they said that the average processing time is 3 months. So now I am waiting for 3 months to complete and then will follow up with them.


so sad... It is a long wait for us... Many people who have applied after us got the grant. It is really frustrating... Checking my inbox every time i get an alert in my mobile. So far i have read around 1000 mails thinking that it is grant mail...


----------



## RaniMatta

Hi Guys, My uploaded documents status on eVisa has just changed from Required to Received. does this means that a CO was assigned and he is reviewing them ? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## GrepCode

RaniMatta said:


> Hi Guys, My uploaded documents status on eVisa has just changed from Required to Received. does this means that a CO was assigned and he is reviewing them ? :fingerscrossed:



No Buddy. Status automatically changes to received after few minutes .


----------



## mainak

RaniMatta said:


> Hi Guys, My uploaded documents status on eVisa has just changed from Required to Received. does this means that a CO was assigned and he is reviewing them ? :fingerscrossed:


No, sorry!

It only means the computer system has received and categorized the files


----------



## Nabeel8

Reposting my question again. Will appreciate a response very much.

Hi Everyone,

I am currently working and living in Oman and have recently lodged my 189 visa but the CO hasn't been assigned to my case yet.

My query is regarding the medicals. No clinic or hospital in Oman, mentioned in the immigration list of panel doctors, has the e-health service and if I understand this correctly my forms will be couriered to the immigration if I get my medical done here. I have heard that this can delay the process.

Hence, I would like to know whether I can do my medical test in the neighbouring United Arab Emirates from a certified panel doctor which has the e-health facility and who can upload my medical results online using my HAP ID. I have heard that this is much faster and stream lined.

Will this be a problem or can medical be done from any country?

Hoping for a quick response as I am flying to Dubai tomorrow morning!!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Nabeel8 said:


> Reposting my question again. Will appreciate a response very much.
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am currently working and living in Oman and have recently lodged my 189 visa but the CO hasn't been assigned to my case yet.
> 
> My query is regarding the medicals. No clinic or hospital in Oman, mentioned in the immigration list of panel doctors, has the e-health service and if I understand this correctly my forms will be couriered to the immigration if I get my medical done here. I have heard that this can delay the process.
> 
> Hence, I would like to know whether I can do my medical test in the neighbouring United Arab Emirates from a certified panel doctor which has the e-health facility and who can upload my medical results online using my HAP ID. I have heard that this is much faster and stream lined.
> 
> Will this be a problem or can medical be done from any country?
> 
> Hoping for a quick response as I am flying to Dubai tomorrow morning!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Medicals can be done from any location mentioned on the DIBP site Panel Doctors. Just try and do it from a place that you can visit again if needed for any further investigation.


----------



## arunan

arunan said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had stayed in Canada for a duration of 6 months , two times. CO is asking for PCC from Canada . This stay was way back in 2004 and 2006 . Please guide me how to get a PCC from Canada .
> 
> Thanks,


So far things went smooth but now a big hurdle on the way !! I need to get Canadian PCC. CO requested for this after I uploaded my medicals , Form 80 and Indian PCC.
Senior expats please help me with quickest/reliable option to get my Canadian PCC. I read on other posts that we can have fingerprints scanned and send it to fingerscan.ca agency who handle getting the PCC from RCMP.
Any one here has tried this ? If so please let me know what all documents I need to send to fingersca.ca and where/how to get the fingerprints scanned ? Should we courier the hardcopy to them and pay fees online ? Any email contact of fingerscan.ca person? What is the cost.

I spoke to a person from Delhi who is marked as a recognized agent by Fingerscan.ca, he is asking for Rs 14500 . Is this a reasonable amount ? He said they have a office in Bangalore at Manipal centre . Are these people reliable .Please help 

Thanks,


----------



## RaniMatta

Nabeel8 said:


> Reposting my question again. Will appreciate a response very much.
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am currently working and living in Oman and have recently lodged my 189 visa but the CO hasn't been assigned to my case yet.
> 
> My query is regarding the medicals. No clinic or hospital in Oman, mentioned in the immigration list of panel doctors, has the e-health service and if I understand this correctly my forms will be couriered to the immigration if I get my medical done here. I have heard that this can delay the process.
> 
> Hence, I would like to know whether I can do my medical test in the neighbouring United Arab Emirates from a certified panel doctor which has the e-health facility and who can upload my medical results online using my HAP ID. I have heard that this is much faster and stream lined.
> 
> Will this be a problem or can medical be done from any country?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I believe you can do it in any country.
If you are planing in dubai, better give them a call and get an appointment. I got mine after 10 days.
Try the one in Festival City


----------



## huzefa85

Nabeel8 said:


> Reposting my question again. Will appreciate a response very much.
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am currently working and living in Oman and have recently lodged my 189 visa but the CO hasn't been assigned to my case yet.
> 
> My query is regarding the medicals. No clinic or hospital in Oman, mentioned in the immigration list of panel doctors, has the e-health service and if I understand this correctly my forms will be couriered to the immigration if I get my medical done here. I have heard that this can delay the process.
> 
> Hence, I would like to know whether I can do my medical test in the neighbouring United Arab Emirates from a certified panel doctor which has the e-health facility and who can upload my medical results online using my HAP ID. I have heard that this is much faster and stream lined.
> 
> Will this be a problem or can medical be done from any country?
> 
> Hoping for a quick response as I am flying to Dubai tomorrow morning!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Nabeel,

You can do your medical from any clinic which has DIBP certified doctors in the panel.
I have done my medicals from Hatat Polyclinic oman, and it will take around 10-12 days for your medical to reach Health operation center in Sydney. after that it takes around 20 days to get it processed from there. So around 30-35 days if you get it done from manual processing center and 7-10 days if you get it done in dubai.


----------



## huzefa85

visitkangaroos said:


> I have already called them up couple of times, but no update really. The last time I called they said that the average processing time is 3 months. So now I am waiting for 3 months to complete and then will follow up with them.


Ohh you submitted the docs on 8th april and that was the last contact with the CO ?
What are your CO initials ?
As far as I've seen in this forum, Team 8 is the slowest processing team ..


----------



## ask1987

Hi,

How can I tell if my medicals are referred?

I have applied through an agent, he uses single immi account & email Id for all applications, so he hasn't shared immi account or email with me. I just have eMedical client login with me

When I ask my agent if he had received any mail from my CO, he says No. Frankly speaking I don't believe him because I have my case officer at agent's company who himself doesn't have access to email which is shared with DIBP, it's his boss' e-mail I'D which is shared. 

So anyway to figure out if my medicals are referred?

Timeline Visa applied on 05/14, CO assigned on 05/16, medicals done on 05/24.


----------



## kavith

ask1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can I tell if my medicals are referred?
> 
> I have applied through an agent, he uses single immi account & email Id for all applications, so he hasn't shared immi account or email with me. I just have eMedical client login with me
> 
> When I ask my agent if he had received any mail from my CO, he says No. Frankly speaking I don't believe him because I have my case officer at agent's company who himself doesn't have access to email which is shared with DIBP, it's his boss' e-mail I'D which is shared.
> 
> So anyway to figure out if my medicals are referred?
> 
> Timeline Visa applied on 05/14, CO assigned on 05/16, medicals done on 05/24.


https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

use this link and type in hap id and name and date of birth you will get the resullt
All the best


----------



## ask1987

kavith said:


> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> use this link and type in hap id and name and date of birth you will get the resullt
> All the best


It doesn't say referred or anything. It just says your medical result is uploaded and divert all your queries to your case officer. Pretty generic stuffs. 

I doubt if medical referral is updated on eMedical portal, though I wouldn't argue with other experienced folks out there as my agent took great care of not allowing me to know anything about visa application process.


----------



## Nabeel8

huzefa85 said:


> Hi Nabeel,
> 
> You can do your medical from any clinic which has DIBP certified doctors in the panel.
> I have done my medicals from Hatat Polyclinic oman, and it will take around 10-12 days for your medical to reach Health operation center in Sydney. after that it takes around 20 days to get it processed from there. So around 30-35 days if you get it done from manual processing center and 7-10 days if you get it done in dubai.


Thanks so much for the reply. My medical is scheduled in a clinic at the Festival City on Sunday.


----------



## Nabeel8

RaniMatta said:


> I believe you can do it in any country.
> If you are planing in dubai, better give them a call and get an appointment. I got mine after 10 days.
> Try the one in Festival City


Thanks Rani, for your kind reply. I have my medical scheduled at the Festival City clinic on Sunday. Hope every thing goes smooth


----------



## huzefa85

Nabeel8 said:


> Thanks so much for the reply. My medical is scheduled in a clinic at the Festival City on Sunday.


Best of luck


----------



## koleth

maq_qatar said:


> Auto reply will come if there is any attachment otherwise no auto reply confitmation.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Guys,
Autoreply will come only once for your first email that you have sent, if you again sent email from the same email id you wont get the autoreply.


----------



## Abhiy

*Medical Examination*

Hello Friends,

Today I, my wife and children have completed the medical examination at CMM Himayatnagar, Hyderabad. Has anyone done their medicals in this center? If yes could you please let me know how much time they will take to upload the results to DIBP?

Regards,
Abhi


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Abhiy said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today I, my wife and children have completed the medical examination at CMM Himayatnagar, Hyderabad. Has anyone done their medicals in this center? If yes could you please let me know how much time they will take to upload the results to DIBP?
> 
> Regards,
> Abhi


Generally it takes any medical center around 2weeks to upload your results.
After 10days I would suggest you just give a courtesy call to them or if nearby them give them a visit.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ALIPA

huzefa85 said:


> Ohh you submitted the docs on 8th april and that was the last contact with the CO ?
> What are your CO initials ?
> As far as I've seen in this forum, Team 8 is the slowest processing team ..


Well, Rohit got grant from team 8 in good time. May be their email not working . Joking


----------



## huzefa85

ALIPA said:


> Well, Rohit got grant from team 8 in good time. May be their email not working . Joking


I don't mind them not replying to the emails, as long as they are giving the grant soon


----------



## ask1987

ask1987 said:


> It doesn't say referred or anything. It just says your medical result is uploaded and divert all your queries to your case officer. Pretty generic stuffs.
> 
> I doubt if medical referral is updated on eMedical portal, though I wouldn't argue with other experienced folks out there as my agent took great care of not allowing me to know anything about visa application process.


Actually I was wondering why is taking so long for my team 2 CO to send a response. It's been 18 days I haven't received any response


----------



## vikz_au

Hi,

Can anybody explain, what is form 80. Do I also need to fill form 80 & submit with my initial application, as I have submitted the fees today for 190 visa & have attached all required documents.

Looking forward for a swift response from fellow members.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## bond_bhai

vikz_au said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody explain, what is form 80. Do I also need to fill form 80 & submit with my initial application, as I have submitted the fees today for 190 visa & have attached all required documents.
> 
> Looking forward for a swift response from fellow members.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,


Form 80 = History and Geography of you and your life. 
Asks about your background, travels, education, employment details etc. Usually, people fill in the Form, and upload it upfront. Some wait until the CO requests for it. Some people have got their grants without being asked for a Form80. So, its upto you, if you have the time and the patience - then go ahead.


----------



## RaniMatta

vikz_au said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody explain, what is form 80. Do I also need to fill form 80 & submit with my initial application, as I have submitted the fees today for 190 visa & have attached all required documents.
> 
> Looking forward for a swift response from fellow members.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,


It is also called Form "the story of my life". you have to fill in all your history (including education, work, travels, places lived in... etc.). i suggest that you download it and start working on it in case your CO requested it.


----------



## vikz_au

bond_bhai said:


> Form 80 = History and Geography of you and your life.
> Asks about your background, travels, education, employment details etc. Usually, people fill in the Form, and upload it upfront. Some wait until the CO requests for it. Some people have got their grants without being asked for a Form80. So, its upto you, if you have the time and the patience - then go ahead.


Thanks for the info. If it's not mandatory, I will leave it now. 

Could you please also suggest, PCC & medicals should be done once CO ask to do so. Because I assume we have to travel within the first year of PCC & medical issuance date.


----------



## vikz_au

RaniMatta said:


> It is also called Form "the story of my life". you have to fill in all your history (including education, work, travels, places lived in... etc.). i suggest that you download it and start working on it in case your CO requested it.


Thanks for the description.


----------



## bond_bhai

vikz_au said:


> Thanks for the info. If it's not mandatory, I will leave it now.
> 
> Could you please also suggest, PCC & medicals should be done once CO ask to do so. Because I assume we have to travel within the first year of PCC & medical issuance date.


This, again, depends! Some people do it upfront and some wait for their CO's command! However, I see that you are from Pakistan and it is, unfortunately, in the list of "High Risk" nations. So, my view would be to wait until your CO asks for it. The reason being - there might be some security checks that might be initiated by the CO which might take time to be completed. I have seen people who have got immediate grants with minimal checks, but also some who wait "quite" long for it to complete. So, better to wait.

Also, wait for some more suggestions from our resident experts for their view as well.


----------



## chiku2006

bond_bhai said:


> This, again, depends! Some people do it upfront and some wait for their CO's command! However, I see that you are from Pakistan and it is, unfortunately, in the list of "High Risk" nations. So, my view would be to wait until your CO asks for it. The reason being - there might be some security checks that might be initiated by the CO which might take time to be completed. I have seen people who have got immediate grants with minimal checks, but also some who wait "quite" long for it to complete. So, better to wait.
> 
> Also, wait for some more suggestions from our resident experts for their view as well.


I believe it is important for an applicant especially from a high risk country to frond load form 80... dont wait for your CO to ask for it.


----------



## manmvk

ask1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can I tell if my medicals are referred?
> 
> I have applied through an agent, he uses single immi account & email Id for all applications, so he hasn't shared immi account or email with me. I just have eMedical client login with me
> 
> When I ask my agent if he had received any mail from my CO, he says No. Frankly speaking I don't believe him because I have my case officer at agent's company who himself doesn't have access to email which is shared with DIBP, it's his boss' e-mail I'D which is shared.
> 
> So anyway to figure out if my medicals are referred?
> 
> Timeline Visa applied on 05/14, CO assigned on 05/16, medicals done on 05/24.


Hi Mate,

I recommend you to create your Immi account login and if your agent shared your TRN (Transaction Reference Number), then import your visa application to your Immi account. So you can have a track on your application. Your agent can not get any notification that you are accessing this account.

Cheers!


----------



## RaniMatta

manmvk said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I recommend you to create your Immi account login and if your agent shared your TRN (Transaction Reference Number), then import your visa application to your Immi account. So you can have a track on your application. Your agent can not get any notification that you are accessing this account.
> 
> Cheers!


your agent will not be having access to the application once you import it, as per Immi website, only one account can access and control an application.

i did the same and my agent called me the very next day telling that she lost access to my application.

what you can do (i did the same) to create an Immi account, and share it with your agent (the user name and password), so both of you can access the application.

you will also get a notification on your email everytime he access the account so you know if he is doing what you are paying him to do :spy:


----------



## manmvk

RaniMatta said:


> your agent will not be having access to the application once you import it, as per Immi website, only one account can access and control an application.
> 
> i did the same and my agent called me the very next day telling that she lost access to my application.
> 
> what you can do (i did the same) to create an Immi account, and share it with your agent (the user name and password), so both of you can access the application.
> 
> you will also get a notification on your email everytime he access the account so you know if he is doing what you are paying him to do :spy:


Hi RaniMatta,

In my case my agent and I got different Immi accounts for my application and there was no conflict due to that!. My agent use his 'Organisation account' which normally 'Agents' use for all their clients and I got an 'Individual account'.

Thanks


----------



## RaniMatta

manmvk said:


> Hi RaniMatta,
> 
> In my case my agent and I got different Immi accounts for my application and there was no conflict due to that!. My agent use his 'Organisation account' which normally 'Agents' use for all their clients and I got an 'Individual account'.
> 
> Thanks


Strange :wacko: ,, i might have done something wrong when importing the application


----------



## sevnik0202

manmvk said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I recommend you to create your Immi account login and if your agent shared your TRN (Transaction Reference Number), then import your visa application to your Immi account. So you can have a track on your application. Your agent can not get any notification that you are accessing this account.
> 
> Cheers!


Hey mate how to do this I have the TRN nd using an agent can you give detailed info on this.

Thanks
Dev


----------



## maq_qatar

koleth said:


> Guys,
> Autoreply will come only once for your first email that you have sent, if you again sent email from the same email id you wont get the autoreply.


But I received auto reply on same email i used to communicate with CO and it says

"If you have attached documents to an email to this mailbox, this auto reply is confirmation of their receipt, no other confirmation email will be sent."


----------



## maq_qatar

deepshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant letter today both for me and spouse... My heartfelt thanks to this forum and prompt replies to all my queries I had during the entire journey... Truly grateful to each and everyone of u !!


Congra8s dear and wish you all the best for future life.


----------



## maq_qatar

Donavan said:


> Yes Please, Got the golden mail this morning.......VISA Granted.......Time to resign and start packing. LOL


many congratulation to you and good luck for future life.


----------



## l0nglive

Hi, anyone here is experienced with CPA migration assessment? Is their member assessment result consistent to the migration assessment result? Is there any additional criteria? I do not have IELTS 7 yet to start migration assessment. I wonder if I later request skill assessment after Ielts, will they require me to do any additional F subject. Currently, I have to do law. I see most people have to do accounting theory after assessment.
Thanks


----------



## Thinuli

sevnik0202 said:


> Hey mate how to do this I have the TRN nd using an agent can you give detailed info on this.
> 
> Thanks
> Dev


Hi 
First you have to create a immi account. You vcan do that in immi website. Then you can import your visa application. For that you have to provide TRN no, full name, DOB,visa subclass. 
I have done it without any problem, after about 1 month i informed my agent that i have created a immi acc and i can see the progress, he said it is fine , so no problem you can do it..


----------



## manmvk

*Steps to Create Individual Immi Account Apart From Your Agent's Organisation Account*



sevnik0202 said:


> Hey mate how to do this I have the TRN nd using an agent can you give detailed info on this.
> 
> Thanks
> Dev


Hi Dev,

Normally an agent should use his/her Organisation account where s/he can view/update all his/her clients’ applications. Always the applicant has the right to create his/her Individual Immi account where s/he gets all the current status about his/her application. To create Individual Immi account, click on ImmiAccount and under the “Create an ImmiAccount (individuals) click on create an ImmiAccount which will take you to new window where you need to enter your login details and five secret questions and click create. For future reference just take a Printscreen of these '5' question and answer and keep it with you 

After creating the account, login to your Immi account then import your application using your TRN, Passport Number, DOB,Given and Family Name. Select application type as “Point Based Skill Migration Visa (189/190/489) and enter your TRN in Reference Number column. It will also ask you in between that whether you are individual visa applicants/ a person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process/ authorised recipient/ a friend of the applicant, etc… After all this, you can view/manage your application under My Application. Under My Preference you can manage your application alert where you will get a notification when your Case Officer contacts your agent. 

Hope this info help you.

Cheers!


----------



## navant

Is their any new grants today ?..I see lot of guyz awaiting grants after submitting all requested docs for more than 3 weeks ..and. Their were very less grants even for 189 visa category n last two weeks ..And also no response or ack from CO . Is this same pattern n past as well or some thing related to year end quota or unknowns .


----------



## hiya_hanan

navant said:


> Is their any new grants today ?..I see lot of guyz awaiting grants after submitting all requested docs for more than 3 weeks ..and. Their were very less grants even for 189 visa category n last two weeks ..And also no response or ack from CO . Is this same pattern n past as well or some thing related to year end quota or unknowns .


Yes man, same here. Waiting....is pain.......


----------



## sidswami

*Got the grant!*

Hi All,

I, along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Moment to cherish. 

I would like to thank all the forum members for the help and information I have received till date.

Still a long way to go! 

Good luck to all others who are waiting.


----------



## HarryAdd

sidswami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I, along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Moment to cherish.
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members for the help and information I have received till date.
> 
> Still a long way to go!
> 
> Good luck to all others who are waiting.


Congrats! mate...

do keep in touch with the forum by sharing your experience and help us in keeping our hope...


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sidswami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I, along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Moment to cherish.
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members for the help and information I have received till date.
> 
> Still a long way to go!
> 
> Good luck to all others who are waiting.


Congrats


----------



## saketjade

sidswami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I, along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Moment to cherish.
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members for the help and information I have received till date.
> 
> Still a long way to go!
> 
> Good luck to all others who are waiting.


Grt gud news. Congrats. Keep psting ur experience.


----------



## chiku2006

sidswami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I, along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Moment to cherish.
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members for the help and information I have received till date.
> 
> Still a long way to go!
> 
> Good luck to all others who are waiting.


Congrats Sid, Would you mind sharing details of your CO as well..


----------



## navant

sidswami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I, along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Moment to cherish.
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members for the help and information I have received till date.
> 
> Still a long way to go!
> 
> Good luck to all others who are waiting.


Congrats and best wishes ...such msg s giving hope to us


----------



## ask1987

manmvk said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I recommend you to create your Immi account login and if your agent shared your TRN (Transaction Reference Number), then import your visa application to your Immi account. So you can have a track on your application. Your agent can not get any notification that you are accessing this account.
> 
> Cheers!


Sure, may be I will try to talk to him.. Thanks


----------



## jestin684

sidswami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I, along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Moment to cherish.
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members for the help and information I have received till date.
> 
> Still a long way to go!
> 
> Good luck to all others who are waiting.


Congrats mate ......best wishes....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Badri

Hi Everyone,

I got invitation last April 28th and I am suppose to apply for visa before 27th Jun, but due to some personal commitment I am unable to apply now. If I dont apply for visa now, when will I get invitation again? do I have to wait for one more year or how does it work. Please someone help me in this.

Regards,
Badri


----------



## ALIPA

Badri said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got invitation last April 28th and I am suppose to apply for visa before 27th Jun, but due to some personal commitment I am unable to apply now. If I dont apply for visa now, when will I get invitation again? do I have to wait for one more year or how does it work. Please someone help me in this.
> 
> Regards,
> Badri[/QUOTE
> 
> It will take 60 days as i remember to lapse


----------



## jestin684

Badri said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got invitation last April 28th and I am suppose to apply for visa before 27th Jun, but due to some personal commitment I am unable to apply now. If I dont apply for visa now, when will I get invitation again? do I have to wait for one more year or how does it work. Please someone help me in this.
> 
> Regards,
> Badri


Hi Badri.......i would say what u have right now is what u have.....I mean u have an invitation.....why u want to take another chance......dont trust DIBP.....they keep on changing the way they work...in future there are chances that situatons might get worse......my call....go for visa lodgement......personal commitment, that issue is in ur hands,every issue can be soughted out.......but to get an invitation is in the hands of DIBP.......u have one, try utilizing it.......no matter 189 or 190.....go for it....

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-??? Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## Badri

Yeah bt from April 28th to June 27th its gonna be 60 days. I think I ll not be able to apply before 27th June, that is the reason I am so worried:Cry:.


----------



## Badri

Thanks Justin


----------



## ask1987

Thinuli said:


> Hi
> First you have to create a immi account. You vcan do that in immi website. Then you can import your visa application. For that you have to provide TRN no, full name, DOB,visa subclass.
> I have done it without any problem, after about 1 month i informed my agent that i have created a immi acc and i can see the progress, he said it is fine , so no problem you can do it..


Thanks I will try.


----------



## ask1987

sidswami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I, along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Moment to cherish.
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members for the help and information I have received till date.
> 
> Still a long way to go!
> 
> Good luck to all others who are waiting.


Pretty quick looking at your time lines. Congrats


----------



## GrepCode

sidswami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I, along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Moment to cherish.
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members for the help and information I have received till date.
> 
> Still a long way to go!
> 
> Good luck to all others who are waiting.


Congrats


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sidswami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I, along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Moment to cherish.
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members for the help and information I have received till date.
> 
> Still a long way to go!
> 
> Good luck to all others who are waiting.


Congrats buddy!


----------



## GrepCode

arunan said:


> So far things went smooth but now a big hurdle on the way !! I need to get Canadian PCC. CO requested for this after I uploaded my medicals , Form 80 and Indian PCC.
> Senior expats please help me with quickest/reliable option to get my Canadian PCC. I read on other posts that we can have fingerprints scanned and send it to fingerscan.ca agency who handle getting the PCC from RCMP.
> Any one here has tried this ? If so please let me know what all documents I need to send to fingersca.ca and where/how to get the fingerprints scanned ? Should we courier the hardcopy to them and pay fees online ? Any email contact of fingerscan.ca person? What is the cost.
> 
> I spoke to a person from Delhi who is marked as a recognized agent by Fingerscan.ca, he is asking for Rs 14500 . Is this a reasonable amount ? He said they have a office in Bangalore at Manipal centre . Are these people reliable .Please help
> 
> Thanks,


Check with JK consultancy based in Dawaraka.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

For pre EOI submission queries please post at the below thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-new-post.html



l0ngive said:


> Hi, anyone here is experienced with CPA migration assessment? Is their member assessment result consistent to the migration assessment result? Is there any additional criteria? I do not have IELTS 7 yet to start migration assessment. I wonder if I later request skill assessment after Ielts, will they require me to do any additional F subject. Currently, I have to do law. I see most people have to do accounting theory after assessment.
> Thanks


Hi

yes, me.

To get a suitable migration assessment from CPA Australia you'll need to prove that you have knowledge of 4 out of 4 mandatory core knowledge areas and 5 out of 8 optional core knowledge areas. Additional criteria is what you seem to know already - IELTS band 7 or higher in each part of Academic IELTS. It is currently understood by you that most people are stuck at 'Accounting Theory', however your outcome depends on your qualifications. So, what subjects you'll be required or not required to do is a subjective question.


----------



## l0nglive

MaxTheWolf said:


> For pre EOI submission queries please post at the below thread
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-new-post.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> yes, me.
> 
> To get a suitable migration assessment from CPA Australia you'll need to prove that you have knowledge of 4 out of 4 mandatory core knowledge areas and 5 out of 8 optional core knowledge areas. Additional criteria is what you seem to know already - IELTS band 7 or higher in each part of Academic IELTS. It is currently understood by you that most people are stuck at 'Accounting Theory', however your outcome depends on your qualifications. So, what subjects you'll be required or not required to do is a subjective question.


Thank you for input. By saying additional requirements, i was talking about the difference between membership assessment and migration assessment. THEy are separate processes. I wonder if anyone had different results from CPA. Migration team may say I ned to do 2 subjects while member team may indicate 1 subject only. I wish to know as i'm planning to do Foundation stuffs before migration assessment, so that when I'm done with Ielts I can apply for skill assessment and get positive. I wish to do both CPA and Ielts simulteneously rather than Ielts first then CPA Subjects later.


----------



## ankita009jain

Guys,

I feel really low. I applied for Visa on the 16th May, submitted medicals on 22nd May and front loaded docs on 22nd May. Till date, the status says : "In progress". its been 25 days and not even a CO is alloted to my case.

Any thoughts on that!:israel:


----------



## chiku2006

ankita009jain said:


> Guys,
> 
> I feel really low. I applied for Visa on the 16th May, submitted medicals on 22nd May and front loaded docs on 22nd May. Till date, the status says : "In progress". its been 25 days and not even a CO is alloted to my case.
> 
> Any thoughts on that!:israel:


Think about applicants like us who had applied in the month of February and status is still "In Progress"...

Take it easy ankita... tumhara number bhi aayega ;-)


----------



## ankita009jain

Chiku2006,

February! Really? You are scaring the **** out of me.. over 3 months already for you, shoudnt you check with them as to whats up? 

I cant wait to see my visa and resign at work, begin the new life!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

l0nglive said:


> Thank you for input. By saying additional requirements, i was talking about the difference between membership assessment and migration assessment. THEy are separate processes. I wonder if anyone had different results from CPA. Migration team may say I ned to do 2 subjects while member team may indicate 1 subject only. I wish to know as i'm planning to do Foundation stuffs before migration assessment, so that when I'm done with Ielts I can apply for skill assessment and get positive. I wish to do both CPA and Ielts simulteneously rather than Ielts first then CPA Subjects later.


I also have Associate membership of CPA Australia, I did not find any difference between the two types of assessments. First I got my skills assessment for subclass 189, then CPA sent me an email to offer me to apply for membership if I am interested. I did and got the membership.


----------



## chiku2006

ankita009jain said:


> Chiku2006,
> 
> February! Really? You are scaring the **** out of me.. over 3 months already for you, shoudnt you check with them as to whats up?
> 
> I cant wait to see my visa and resign at work, begin the new life!


Mine is 190 and it is stuck because of quota issues... god knows when it will get resolved. I am hoping 1/7 will bring some good news for 190 applicants

I know how it feels, you just want to pack your bags and start your life afresh. ..


----------



## ankita009jain

chiku2006 said:


> Mine is 190 and it is stuck because of quota issues... god knows when it will get resolved. I am hoping 1/7 will bring some good news for 190 applicants
> 
> I know how it feels, you just want to pack your bags and start your life afresh. ..


Oh Yes! I totally understand your situtaion!

I have a friend and she has not even recieved her invite yet, she was told that the state is no more sending invitations. She is also waiting for July.

Good luck you guys!


----------



## zameer.ise

*Passport Renewal After Grant*

Hello Expats,

I would like to renew my passport before my first visit as my it expire on Sep-2015 and it is damaged as well.

Is it ok to renew passport before first visit and Update DIBP the latest passport details ? 
Will this create any complications in future ?


Below information captured from my Grant letter clarifies my doubt, But still suspicious. 

Any of my brothers/Sisters in this forum were/are in same state, Please share your experiences !


Information captured from Grant latter
--------------------------------------------------------------
Changes of Passport Details
It is important to notify us of changes to your passport details if you are travelling. This includes details of any new passport you obtain to replace a passport that has expired or been lost/stolen/destroyed, and any additional passport of another nationality you hold. The details of any new passport that you provide will be linked to your record on the department’s systems to facilitate your travel. You are required to do this in writing and notify the nearest office of the department. You can use Form 929 Change of address and/or passport details to notify us of a change which is available at www.immi.gov.au/myvisa/form929


----------



## manmvk

sidswami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I, along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Moment to cherish.


Congratulation and wish you and your family all the very best!...


----------



## kevinhuynh144

Hi guys, Just curious. Does it mean something such as some one look at your uploaded documents when the status changed from required to received?

Cheers

Cam


----------



## ask1987

kevinhuynh144 said:


> Hi guys, Just curious. Does it mean something such as some one look at your uploaded documents when the status changed from required to received?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cam


It would be software who automatically marks it as received


----------



## manmvk

kevinhuynh144 said:


> Hi guys, Just curious. Does it mean something such as some one look at your uploaded documents when the status changed from required to received?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cam


Except the system nobody is looking on that It's automatically change to "received" in one or two days and does not mean that co is working on that..

All the best.....


----------



## mmn

ankita009jain said:


> Guys,
> 
> I feel really low. I applied for Visa on the 16th May, submitted medicals on 22nd May and front loaded docs on 22nd May. Till date, the status says : "In progress". its been 25 days and not even a CO is alloted to my case.
> 
> Any thoughts on that!:israel:


:bored::bored::bored:.........Ankita, any thoughts about my timeline??


----------



## mmn

chiku2006 said:


> Mine is 190 and it is stuck because of quota issues... god knows when it will get resolved. I am hoping 1/7 will bring some good news for 190 applicants
> 
> I know how it feels, you just want to pack your bags and start your life afresh. ..


:rapture::rapture::rapture:.......me too!!


----------



## Deep439

Hello everyone

I have a query.
I hv got my positive skill assessment result from engineers australia but i hv planned to postpone my further process of EOI and visa due to some reason so i want to know what can be its disadvantages and problems i can face if i apply for EOI and Visa after 2 3 yrs as my skill assessment is valid fr 5 yrs.
Moreover ,my IELTS score is valid for 2 yrs so what will happen if i apply for EOI after expiry of this present IELTS score which is used fr my skill assessment and i have a new IELTS score for claiming pts at that time.Will it effect my EOI in any way and my skill assessment result will still be valid done with that old IELTS score??

Senior Expats plz give ur comments.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## Hunter85

You are taking a big risk by not applying now, most of the people will agree with me that Australian immigration policies change really fast and noone can guarantee what will happen even next month.

Now that the new fiscal year is starting you have the highest chance to have your visa granted in your hand within few months. If you postpone your application, you need to re-take all certifications (IELTS etc...) and assessments (your degree) and I would like to say 1 more time that there is no guarantee that australia will be looking for your skills in the future.

(Due to high number of applications (depending on the year) some occupations fill so quickly that you dont even have time to apply or sometimes they are just removed....)



Deep439 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have a query.
> I hv got my positive skill assessment result from engineers australia but i hv planned to postpone my further process of EOI and visa due to some reason so i want to know what can be its disadvantages and problems i can face if i apply for EOI and Visa after 2 3 yrs as my skill assessment is valid fr 5 yrs.
> Moreover ,my IELTS score is valid for 2 yrs so what will happen if i apply for EOI after expiry of this present IELTS score which is used fr my skill assessment and i have a new IELTS score for claiming pts at that time.Will it effect my EOI in any way and my skill assessment result will still be valid done with that old IELTS score??
> 
> Senior Expats plz give ur comments.
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Badri said:


> Yeah bt from April 28th to June 27th its gonna be 60 days. I think I ll not be able to apply before 27th June, that is the reason I am so worried:Cry:.


Can we know the reason for you not being able to apply?
Maybe we can suggest ways out of thus issue!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## RaniMatta

Deep439 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have a query.
> I hv got my positive skill assessment result from engineers australia but i hv planned to postpone my further process of EOI and visa due to some reason so i want to know what can be its disadvantages and problems i can face if i apply for EOI and Visa after 2 3 yrs as my skill assessment is valid fr 5 yrs.
> Moreover ,my IELTS score is valid for 2 yrs so what will happen if i apply for EOI after expiry of this present IELTS score which is used fr my skill assessment and i have a new IELTS score for claiming pts at that time.Will it effect my EOI in any way and my skill assessment result will still be valid done with that old IELTS score??
> 
> Senior Expats plz give ur comments.
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting





Hunter85 said:


> You are taking a big risk by not applying now, most of the people will agree with me that Australian immigration policies change really fast and noone can guarantee what will happen even next month.
> 
> Now that the new fiscal year is starting you have the highest chance to have your visa granted in your hand within few months. If you postpone your application, you need to re-take all certifications (IELTS etc...) and assessments (your degree) and I would like to say 1 more time that there is no guarantee that australia will be looking for your skills in the future.
> 
> (Due to high number of applications (depending on the year) some occupations fill so quickly that you dont even have time to apply or sometimes they are just removed....)


Apart from that, if you are still going to postpone your EOI; having a new Ielts test will not affect your EOI, it will even give you an advantage if you managed to get a higher marks. the Assessment stage and the EOI stage is totally separated and that's why you have to submit all your documents all over again.

best of luck


----------



## Nishant Dundas

MaxTheWolf said:


> I also have Associate membership of CPA Australia, I did not find any difference between the two types of assessments. First I got my skills assessment for subclass 189, then CPA sent me an email to offer me to apply for membership if I am interested. I did and got the membership.


Buddy can you pm me how you did the membership thing.
I also want to do it..
Also, if you could tell me your qualifications and on what basis you got membership

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Deep439

RaniMatta said:


> Apart from that, if you are still going to postpone your EOI; having a new Ielts test will not affect your EOI, it will even give you an advantage if you managed to get a higher marks. the Assessment stage and the EOI stage is totally separated and that's why you have to submit all your documents all over again.
> 
> best of luck


Ok but why i have to go for skill assessment again as it is valid for 5 yrs even if my ielts score used during that is expired??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## Deep439

Hunter85 said:


> You are taking a big risk by not applying now, most of the people will agree with me that Australian immigration policies change really fast and noone can guarantee what will happen even next month.
> 
> Now that the new fiscal year is starting you have the highest chance to have your visa granted in your hand within few months. If you postpone your application, you need to re-take all certifications (IELTS etc...) and assessments (your degree) and I would like to say 1 more time that there is no guarantee that australia will be looking for your skills in the future.
> 
> (Due to high number of applications (depending on the year) some occupations fill so quickly that you dont even have time to apply or sometimes they are just removed....)



Ok but why i have to go for skill assessment again as it is valid for 5 yrs even if my ielts score used during that is expired??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Nishant Dundas said:


> Buddy can you pm me how you did the membership thing.
> I also want to do it..
> Also, if you could tell me your qualifications and on what basis you got membership
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


After about a month of my Skills Assessment by CPA Australia I got an email from them asking me if I was interested in their Associate membership. I only needed to send a form filled with my details and a few identity docs. Assessment fee for me waived off and I paid only AUD 136 (half year until Dec'14) as membership fee.

I am an ACMA and part qualified CIMA.


----------



## RaniMatta

Deep439 said:


> Ok but why i have to go for skill assessment again as it is valid for 5 yrs even if my ielts score used during that is expired??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


you don't have to. having a valid skill assessment, you can continue from where you stopped, all you need is a valid Ielts test (plus what ever additional documents required for the EOI)

i mean you only have to redo your Ielts test, and even if it is different from the one you used for the assessment, it will not have any impact on the EOI


----------



## Bhasker

Guys, I know that we need to upload either coloured scans or notarized photocopies of docs on evisa but can this me a mixture of both as in some coloured scans and some notarized?

My ACS and IELTS score are not notarized and I had submitted simply there coloured scans in EOI however my employment docs, education docs are already notarized (as required by ACS)

So should I keep things consistent and have everything notarized for evisa?


----------



## Hunter85

I guess you miss understand me, you need to re-do assessments or tests (or any kind of document which expires) if they expire.

But again I would like to tell you that maybe in few month all quotas will be filled and next year they will remove your occupation, you can never know. Apply and get your visa, do your initial entry and then move permanently whenever you want.



RaniMatta said:


> you don't have to. having a valid skill assessment, you can continue from where you stopped, all you need is a valid Ielts test (plus what ever additional documents required for the EOI)
> 
> i mean you only have to redo your Ielts test, and even if it is different from the one you used for the assessment, it will not have any impact on the EOI


----------



## ggupta002

For PCC, one should first visit Commissioner office or Local Police Station to get the file moving for police verification ?


----------



## Deep439

Hunter85 said:


> I guess you miss understand me, you need to re-do assessments or tests (or any kind of document which expires) if they expire.
> 
> But again I would like to tell you that maybe in few month all quotas will be filled and next year they will remove your occupation, you can never know. Apply and get your visa, do your initial entry and then move permanently whenever you want.


Thanks fr ur reply.
I dnt think my occupation or all the engineers occupation will be remvd frm the list as it is nt only to fill thr skill requiremnts bt its a big business fr them and play a big role in australias economy plus im nt in a stage to take much bigger financial risk just to compensate another.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## Sandy J

While uploading pcc what should be the option suitable to select, national or state/local pcc while uploading doc in visa app


----------



## maq_qatar

Bhasker said:


> Guys, I know that we need to upload either coloured scans or notarized photocopies of docs on evisa but can this me a mixture of both as in some coloured scans and some notarized?
> 
> My ACS and IELTS score are not notarized and I had submitted simply there coloured scans in EOI however my employment docs, education docs are already notarized (as required by ACS)
> 
> So should I keep things consistent and have everything notarized for evisa?


I also submitted mixture of document(even some attested in india and some in qatar) and my CO not asked for any attestation till now. 

No need attestation for ACS and IELTS, you can uplod orignal scan copy .

In my CO email it was mentioned in requested document list that "*GSM Adelaide accepts scanned copies. If possible, please provide colour scanned copies of original documents. If you are unable to colour scan documents, please ensure that the documents you scan are certified copies*."


----------



## maq_qatar

mmn said:


> :bored::bored::bored:.........Ankita, any thoughts about my timeline??


May be your CO from lazy bum team same as prseeker


----------



## Donavan

My Job resigned, Plane ticket bought, flights for 31 August........

Now the fun starts.


----------



## sidswami

*Thanks guys!*

Thanks for all your wishes. 

I wish all who are waiting for the grant get a speedy grant and those who have already got it have a safe, smooth and easy transition to Oz.



HarryAdd said:


> Congrats! mate...
> 
> do keep in touch with the forum by sharing your experience and help us in keeping our hope...





saketjade said:


> Grt gud news. Congrats. Keep psting ur experience.


Thanks! Definitely will. 



Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats





navant said:


> Congrats and best wishes ...such msg s giving hope to us





jestin684 said:


> Congrats mate ......best wishes....





ask1987 said:


> Pretty quick looking at your time lines. Congrats





GrepCode said:


> Congrats





MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats buddy!





manmvk said:


> Congratulation and wish you and your family all the very best!...


Thanks guys.



chiku2006 said:


> Congrats Sid, Would you mind sharing details of your CO as well..


Thanks. Not sure if one can disclose case officer details in a forum so in everyone's best interest let me say one very good Case officer


----------



## enida

sidswami said:


> Thanks for all your wishes.
> 
> I wish all who are waiting for the grant get a speedy grant and those who have already got it have a safe, smooth and easy transition to Oz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Definitely will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Not sure if one can disclose case officer details in a forum so in everyone's best interest let me say one very good Case officer


Good luck and God bless your way. Had you front loaded form 80?


----------



## koleth

ggupta002 said:


> For PCC, one should first visit Commissioner office or Local Police Station to get the file moving for police verification ?


For PCC you have take an appointment with PSK (Passport Seva Kendra) using the link: Online Form Submission : Apply Online : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva 
and make online payment and take the print out and go to passport office with relevant documents.

you might get appointment of later date: but dont worry for PCC you can walkin any day between 9-11AM to PSK


----------



## sivaramom

*wife doesnt have passport 189 visa applied*

Hi All, I have got invitation and I have applied for 189 visa..My wife does not have a passport and we are yet to lodge it.I am worried what after applying it takes 2 months for my passport to arrive.
Will that impact in the visa grant?.
Also my wife name is printed wrong in the immigration website. How to correct that?
Thanks in advance for your reply.
I am living in Chennai now.


----------



## sidswami

*Yes, front loaded the form 80*



enida said:


> Good luck and God bless your way. Had you front loaded form 80?


Thanks. Yes I front loaded all documents including the form 80. I had the PCC pending and the CO requested for the same. Luckily my PCC appointment happened to be on the same day and was able to upload the document in the evening. Next day was the grant!

I see you are waiting for your grant. Good luck.


----------



## koleth

only 1 grant for the day????????????
what are this CO's doing????


----------



## jre05

koleth said:


> only 1 grant for the day????????????
> what are this CO's doing????


Working on other cases.:welcome:


----------



## enida

sidswami said:


> Thanks. Yes I front loaded all documents including the form 80. I had the PCC pending and the CO requested for the same. Luckily my PCC appointment happened to be on the same day and was able to upload the document in the evening. Next day was the grant!
> 
> I see you are waiting for your grant. Good luck.


Actually I'm waiting at least for a contact, praying for a direct grant :fingerscrossed:. I have still to upload form 80, do you think it's better if I front load it?

Thanks again and lots of health and luck.


----------



## rk_coutinho

koleth said:


> For PCC you have take an appointment with PSK (Passport Seva Kendra) using the link: Online Form Submission : Apply Online : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva
> and make online payment and take the print out and go to passport office with relevant documents.
> 
> you might get appointment of later date: but dont worry for PCC you can walkin any day between 9-11AM to PSK




Had a question, I would need to raise a request for my wife and son. Son is only 4 years old. Should I create separate log ids for each of them. Specifically for my son, how do i do it. Has anyone requested for pcc clearance for a minor


----------



## bond_bhai

rk_coutinho said:


> Had a question, I would need to raise a request for my wife and son. Son is only 4 years old. Should I create separate log ids for each of them. Specifically for my son, how do i do it. Has anyone requested for pcc clearance for a minor


Separate applications, one login. Each login can have 4 open applications at a time. I don' think PCC is needed for kids, only Meds needed to be completed. It would be just for your wife and you.


----------



## sevnik0202

rk_coutinho said:


> Had a question, I would need to raise a request for my wife and son. Son is only 4 years old. Should I create separate log ids for each of them. Specifically for my son, how do i do it. Has anyone requested for pcc clearance for a minor




16 and below dont need PCC.


----------



## rk_coutinho

bond_bhai said:


> Separate applications, one login. Each login can have 4 open applications at a time. I don' think PCC is needed for kids, only Meds needed to be completed. It would be just for your wife and you.





sevnik0202 said:


> 16 and below dont need PCC.





Thank you for the quick reply...


----------



## fullerms

*Correspondence after lodging visa*

I got a one line email the day after I lodged my application

"Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent"

And there is nothing in the correspondence page. Any idea what this means?


----------



## kct_ash

fullerms said:


> I got a one line email the day after I lodged my application
> 
> "Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent"
> 
> And there is nothing in the correspondence page. Any idea what this means?


Have you checked your junk or spam folder ??


----------



## sunnyalt

Hello Everyone,

Finally my application has been allocated to Adelaide GSM Team 13 today and they have just asked some explanation about my educational details. I am hoping to get a speedy grant now.


----------



## fullerms

kct_ash said:


> Have you checked your junk or spam folder ??


Nothing. And my agent tells me he hasn't received anything either.


----------



## jeevan7

sunnyalt said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Finally my application has been allocated to Adelaide GSM Team 13 today and they have just asked some explanation about my educational details. I am hoping to get a speedy grant now.


what sort of education details they ask for>?,


----------



## kct_ash

fullerms said:


> Nothing. And my agent tells me he hasn't received anything either.


Couple of days after I lodged and paid the fee, I got a mail acknowledging receipt of fee and applicant details. The day after that I got the same mail as you have.


----------



## chiku2006

It seems 189 has also slowed down. A few weeks earlier grants were pouring but now its a complete dry spell....

Have they run out of 189 as well??? Anybody !!!


----------



## chennaiguy

chiku2006 said:


> It seems 189 has also slowed down. A few weeks earlier grants were pouring but now its a complete dry spell.... Have they run out of 189 as well??? Anybody !!!


One possible reason is MOs are currently overwhelmed and any cases that needs MOs attention is getting delayed.


----------



## fullerms

kct_ash said:


> Couple of days after I lodged and paid the fee, I got a mail acknowledging receipt of fee and applicant details. The day after that I got the same mail as you have.


Was there anything in your email inbox or your immi account?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

chennaiguy said:


> One possible reason is MOs are currently overwhelmed and any cases that needs MOs attention is getting delayed.


Sorry to sound ignorant, what does MO stand for...


----------



## bond_bhai

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Sorry to sound ignorant, what does MO stand for...


I think he means "Medical Officer"


----------



## ToAustralia2013

chiku2006 said:


> It seems 189 has also slowed down. A few weeks earlier grants were pouring but now its a complete dry spell....
> 
> Have they run out of 189 as well??? Anybody !!!


I sure hope not! I still do not get the logic of running out of visas... Aren't the number of invites issued supposed to correspond to the visas available for a year? Atleast I thought so, or does the carry over applications from previous year also add in .. In any case I was surprised to learn from the forum especially 190, that this can sadly happen.

Still hopeful though....


----------



## ToAustralia2013

bond_bhai said:


> I think he means "Medical Officer"


Oh alright... Thanks! Guess that is a possibility then if they have to verify such cases. One can never really predict the way DIBP works...


----------



## mainak

fullerms said:


> I got a one line email the day after I lodged my application
> 
> "Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent"
> 
> And there is nothing in the correspondence page. Any idea what this means?


You got the meaning wrong, mate. 

Correspondence within IMMI account means whether visa granted or rejected. Usually, you will receive only ONE correspondence. It is NOT like SkillSelect correspondence that with every EOI update the mail you get appears both at your personal mail box and at correspondence tab.

Correspondence emails that you receive from eVisa system are the mails that the system sends you for day-to-day transactions like Visa lodged, payment done, receipt generated, CO asking question etc. These will NOT appear under correspondence tab.

Hope this clarifies


----------



## kct_ash

chiku2006 said:


> It seems 189 has also slowed down. A few weeks earlier grants were pouring but now its a complete dry spell....
> 
> Have they run out of 189 as well??? Anybody !!!


My friend got a direct grant this wednesday. So, things are moving. Keep your hopes !! 😃


----------



## fullerms

mainak said:


> You got the meaning wrong, mate.
> 
> Correspondence within IMMI account means whether visa granted or rejected. Usually, you will receive only ONE correspondence. It is NOT like SkillSelect correspondence that with every EOI update the mail you get appears both at your personal mail box and at correspondence tab.
> 
> Correspondence emails that you receive from eVisa system are the mails that the system sends you for day-to-day transactions like Visa lodged, payment done, receipt generated, CO asking question etc. These will NOT appear under correspondence tab.
> 
> Hope this clarifies


Thanks for that. So this means an email must have gone out to my agent?


----------



## mainak

fullerms said:


> Thanks for that. So this means an email must have gone out to my agent?


Yeah a standard mail like i said receipt generated etc


----------



## chiku2006

kct_ash said:


> My friend got a direct grant this wednesday. So, things are moving. Keep your hopes !! ?de03


Was it 189 or 190? ?


----------



## kct_ash

chiku2006 said:


> Was it 189 or 190? ?


189 / Software Engineer / onshore / applied 2 weeks back


----------



## vicky10sep

*No CO yet*

Lodged/Applied 189 with 60 points on 15-Apr-2014 and no CO contact yet.
I am not sure what's going on at the Department.... I am scared if no grants until July as I've got a offer waiting and CO's are sleeping ...


----------



## nkrana

I lodged visa application on 2 may 2014 and got co assigned on 22 may 2014 for asking
pcc indian and australia and health check.

I uploaded the pcc from local ssp office and the document status is received by co atleast a week ago.
my dobut is about status of documnet if it recieved that means co is ok with the doc


----------



## vicky10sep

nkrana said:


> I lodged visa application on 2 may 2014 and got co assigned on 22 may 2014 for asking
> pcc indian and australia and health check.
> 
> I uploaded the pcc from local ssp office and the document status is received by co atleast a week ago.
> my dobut is about status of documnet if it recieved that means co is ok with the doc



This doesn't means that the CO is working 
on it. It's the system generated status I believe based on some rules within the IT online system.


----------



## nkrana

vicky10sep said:


> This doesn't means that the CO is working
> on it. It's the system generated status I believe based on some rules within the IT online system.



Sometimes it took 2 days some times it took 3 days to get the status changed .


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

AOA/Hi guys,
Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers


----------



## Waqarali20005

Haseeb.hasan said:


> AOA/Hi guys,
> Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers


congrats


----------



## VISU

*Occupation ?*



vicky10sep said:


> Lodged/Applied 189 with 60 points on 15-Apr-2014 and no CO contact yet.
> I am not sure what's going on at the Department.... I am scared if no grants until July as I've got a offer waiting and CO's are sleeping ...


Hello there, I understand your situation and lets hope for an early grant. BTW, what is your occupation/code in Skillselect? May I know your points description as well? Just trying to figure out the CO allocation criteria..


----------



## HarryAdd

Haseeb.hasan said:


> AOA/Hi guys,
> Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers


congrats! patience paid finally...


----------



## bond_bhai

vicky10sep said:


> Lodged/Applied 189 with 60 points on 15-Apr-2014 and no CO contact yet.
> I am not sure what's going on at the Department.... I am scared if no grants until July as I've got a offer waiting and CO's are sleeping ...


Bro master, July is just 15 days away  So chill! you will get it soon.


----------



## vicky10sep

VISU said:


> Hello there, I understand your situation and lets hope for an early grant. BTW, what is your occupation/code in Skillselect? May I know your points description as well? Just trying to figure out the CO allocation criteria..



Code - 261313
IELTS 7 - 10 points
Aus Exp - 5 points
Education - 15 points
Age - 30 points


----------



## GrepCode

Haseeb.hasan said:


> AOA/Hi guys,
> Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers


Many Many Congrats Bro...


----------



## vicky10sep

bond_bhai said:


> Bro master, July is just 15 days away  So chill! you will get it soon.



Thanks for the motivation dude . Do you think that the slow grants is because of quota issue?
As far as I know , quota just applies until you get invitation.


----------



## chiku2006

Haseeb.hasan said:


> AOA/Hi guys,
> Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers


All the best and be good !!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

vicky10sep said:


> Thanks for the motivation dude . Do you think that the slow grants is because of quota issue?
> As far as I know , quota just applies until you get invitation.


1) absolutely right
2) absolutely wrong


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Haseeb.hasan said:


> AOA/Hi guys,
> Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers


Congrats!!


----------



## Sam2304

In case anyone is following the timelines - I too got the grant today. Check my signature for details


----------



## chiku2006

Sam2304 said:


> In case anyone is following the timelines - I too got the grant today. Check my signature for details


Wow congrats mate! !


----------



## saketjade

chennaiguy said:


> One possible reason is MOs are currently overwhelmed and any cases that needs MOs attention is getting delayed.


Hi guys my immi account says no health chk reqd. E medical says reports uploaded 3 jun. However health evidece is still in requested mode. Any thing to worry abt.


----------



## samy25

what does it mean IED?

u cant go before that or you cant land after that date?


----------



## bond_bhai

saketjade said:


> Hi guys my immi account says no health chk reqd. E medical says reports uploaded 3 jun. However health evidece is still in requested mode. Any thing to worry abt.


Thats ok. If the link to "Organize Medicals" disappear, you should be fine. The "Health Evidence" will stay requested, mine was that way too.


----------



## mainak

Sam2304 said:


> In case anyone is following the timelines - I too got the grant today. Check my signature for details


wow - great - congrats


----------



## saketjade

bond_bhai said:


> Thats ok. If the link to "Organize Medicals" disappear, you should be fine. The "Health Evidence" will stay requested, mine was that way too.


Thxs dear u made my day


----------



## Sandy J

Sandy J said:


> While uploading pcc what should be the option suitable to select, national or state/local pcc while uploading doc in visa app


Bump


----------



## samy25

bond_bhai said:


> Thats ok. If the link to "Organize Medicals" disappear, you should be fine. The "Health Evidence" will stay requested, mine was that way too.


where this link will be appeared? i have lodged the applications and medicals are on Monday but i do not see organize medicals on immi account


----------



## maq_qatar

samy25 said:


> where this link will be appeared? i have lodged the applications and medicals are on Monday but i do not see organize medicals on immi account


If your medical is on monday you must have generated hap id using the same link.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

samy25 said:


> what does it mean IED?
> 
> u cant go before that or you cant land after that date?


I think its Initial Entry Date

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

Haseeb.hasan said:


> AOA/Hi guys,
> Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers


Many congratulation to you and wish you all the best for your future.

Keep us posted about your visit and job market in aus

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sudarshan1987

Sandy J said:


> Bump


National


----------



## Archana ML

rk_coutinho said:


> Had a question, I would need to raise a request for my wife and son. Son is only 4 years old. Should I create separate log ids for each of them. Specifically for my son, how do i do it. Has anyone requested for pcc clearance for a minor


PCC is not required for minors. Any number of PCC can be applied through single login


----------



## rashe_12

Archana ML said:


> PCC is not required for minors. Any number of PCC can be applied through single login


Any children aged at least 16 years require PCC.....

Refer document checklist below - 

http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/190.aspx


----------



## Sandy J

sudarshan1987 said:


> National


Thanks mate. Finally, somebody replied on this thread.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

*Visa Tracker Sheet*

I chanced to go back to this sheet, not sure if this is currently being maintained or updated. Thought will re-post here if folks want to update :

Visa Tracker Sheet http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## Welcome_me

Sam2304 said:


> In case anyone is following the timelines - I too got the grant today. Check my signature for details


Congratulations!! When is ur IED?


----------



## ALIPA

Sam2304 said:


> In case anyone is following the timelines - I too got the grant today. Check my signature for details


Congratulation Mate!


----------



## samy25

maq_qatar said:


> I think its Initial Entry Date
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


but what does it mean ...i mean spouse my date of entry is in july 2015.. it means i cant land after that or i cannot land before this date


----------



## chiku2006

samy25 said:


> but what does it mean ...i mean spouse my date of entry is in july 2015.. it means i cant land after that or i cannot land before this date


One has to land before the given date to activate the visa... its like a deadline!


----------



## GrepCode

Sam2304 said:


> In case anyone is following the timelines - I too got the grant today. Check my signature for details



Congrats. When did you had your medicals and PCC ?


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

you have to enter before the date..in your case its july2015....see my timeline..i am given only 1 month to enter australia


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Hi guys, thanks a lot for those who help me in getting invitation, Now i have managed to collect all docs.
I have a small query, do we need to attest b/w copies of the original documents and get attested by notary with stamp "valid for foreign countries and out of India embassies" or color scan would work.

Or Colored photocopy and get attested by notary with stamp "valid for foreign countries and out of India embassies".

Which one the 3 options above will be the best and then scanned copies to be uploaded on immiaccount.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## chiku2006

prgeek001 said:


> Hi guys, thanks a lot for those who help me in getting invitation, Now i have managed to collect all docs.
> I have a small query, do we need to attest b/w copies of the original documents and get attested by notary with stamp "valid for foreign countries and out of India embassies" or color scan would work.
> 
> Or Colored photocopy and get attested by notary with stamp "valid for foreign countries and out of India embassies".
> 
> Which one the 3 options above will be the best and then scanned copies to be uploaded on immiaccount.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


If you can upload color scanned copies then you don't need to get them attested at all.

Any kind of copy, be it color or b/w needs to be attested. .. choice is yours


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

chiku2006 said:


> If you can upload color scanned copies then you don't need to get them attested at all.
> 
> Any kind of copy, be it color or b/w needs to be attested. .. choice is yours



So that means.. both ways will work . a good colored scan copy or b/w copy but attested will work. 

Thanks mate, how did u do ?? Colored scan without attestation . Did it worked with the CO??

Cheers


----------



## chiku2006

prgeek001 said:


> So that means.. both ways will work . a good colored scan copy or b/w copy but attested will work.
> 
> Thanks mate, how did u do ?? Colored scan without attestation . Did it worked with the CO??
> 
> Cheers


I did colored scanning like many others on this forum and it worked just fine with the CO...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

chiku2006 said:


> I did colored scanning like many others on this forum and it worked just fine with the CO...


Thanks again ... I think ill do the same then. its a big relief..


----------



## chiku2006

prgeek001 said:


> Thanks again ... I think ill do the same then. its a big relief..


You are welcome and all the best with your visa process!


----------



## Bluegum2012

Friday 13th is believed to be unlucky day for few but definitely not for me. 

When I walked to work today I was chatting with one of my friend about how unlucky is Friday 13th (which is superstitious). He said he don’t believe it. Now I totally agree with him and someone said earlier that our thinking dominates our actions, maybe I was in despair.

Believe it or not we've been told to wrap up from Sydney in next 15 days. Yes you read it correctly my last working day in Sydney is 30th of Jun as my current project is getting over. I was really stressed.

Just around the mid day things were changed dramatically with the GRANT news and I didn’t spend a single min on my PC post lunch till the end of the day. Just enjoyed the moment for which I know all of us deserve and awaiting anxiously. I’ve lodged my application on 13th Dec 13 and Granted Visa on 13th Jun 14. Incidentally both days were “Fridays”. 

Definitely we all will make it there. I want to thank you all and don’t want to exclude anyone of you coz this was the media which kept my spirits up and running when I was down and sometimes sad. 

I will include each and everyone in my prayers tomorrow and definitely we all can make it.

Sincere thank you and god bless all of us. 

My Current Status :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## rocky198

*189 processing/co allocation*

my wife is main applicant and myself, kid are additional applicants. 189 visa filed on 29 may and all docs front loaded. pcc and meds already done.
No email or CO allotted email was received. Is this normal?



261311, EOI applied 08/05, Invited 26/05, Visa Lodged- 29/05, Medical- 05/06, PCC- 10/05, CO-??, Grant -??


----------



## bond_bhai

rocky198 said:


> my wife is main applicant and myself, kid are additional applicants. 189 visa filed on 29 may and all docs front loaded. pcc and meds already done.
> No email or CO allotted email was received. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 261311, EOI applied 08/05, Invited 26/05, Visa Lodged- 29/05, Medical- 05/06, PCC- 10/05, CO-??, Grant -??


Super normal. Average time for CO allocation is 4-5 weeks. Chill.


----------



## McJim

Congratulation, mate! Job well done


Bluegum2012 said:


> Friday 13th is believed to be unlucky day for few but definitely not for me.
> 
> When I walked to work today I was chatting with one of my friend about how unlucky is Friday 13th (which is superstitious). He said he don’t believe it. Now I totally agree with him and someone said earlier that our thinking dominates our actions, maybe I was in despair.
> 
> Believe it or not we've been told to wrap up from Sydney in next 15 days. Yes you read it correctly my last working day in Sydney is 30th of Jun as my current project is getting over. I was really stressed.
> 
> Just around the mid day things were changed dramatically with the GRANT news and I didn’t spend a single min on my PC post lunch till the end of the day. Just enjoyed the moment for which I know all of us deserve and awaiting anxiously. I’ve lodged my application on 13th Dec 13 and Granted Visa on 13th Jun 14. Incidentally both days were “Fridays”.
> 
> Definitely we all will make it there. I want to thank you all and don’t want to exclude anyone of you coz this was the media which kept my spirits up and running when I was down and sometimes sad.
> 
> I will include each and everyone in my prayers tomorrow and definitely we all can make it.
> 
> Sincere thank you and god bless all of us.
> 
> My Current Status :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Pradeep88

Haseeb.hasan said:


> you have to enter before the date..in your case its july2015....see my timeline..i am given only 1 month to enter australia


Dear Haseeb, how is that entry date specified, do we choose by ourselves or chosen by the case officer?


----------



## bond_bhai

Pradeep88 said:


> Dear Haseeb, how is that entry date specified, do we choose by ourselves or chosen by the case officer?


1 Year before the PCC dates or Medicals completed date, whichever is earlier.


----------



## Pradeep88

bond_bhai said:


> 1 Year before the PCC dates or Medicals completed date, whichever is earlier.


In case some countries provide PCC valid only for 3 months, does this mean that the entry date shall be before the expiry of that specific PCC?


----------



## bond_bhai

Pradeep88 said:


> In case some countries provide PCC valid only for 3 months, does this mean that the entry date shall be before the expiry of that specific PCC?


I think so. Did you see "Haseeb.hasan" reply above? He has got 1 month to make his initial entry.


----------



## huzefa85

Bluegum2012 said:


> Friday 13th is believed to be unlucky day for few but definitely not for me.
> 
> When I walked to work today I was chatting with one of my friend about how unlucky is Friday 13th (which is superstitious). He said he don’t believe it. Now I totally agree with him and someone said earlier that our thinking dominates our actions, maybe I was in despair.
> 
> Believe it or not we've been told to wrap up from Sydney in next 15 days. Yes you read it correctly my last working day in Sydney is 30th of Jun as my current project is getting over. I was really stressed.
> 
> Just around the mid day things were changed dramatically with the GRANT news and I didn’t spend a single min on my PC post lunch till the end of the day. Just enjoyed the moment for which I know all of us deserve and awaiting anxiously. I’ve lodged my application on 13th Dec 13 and Granted Visa on 13th Jun 14. Incidentally both days were “Fridays”.
> 
> Definitely we all will make it there. I want to thank you all and don’t want to exclude anyone of you coz this was the media which kept my spirits up and running when I was down and sometimes sad.
> 
> I will include each and everyone in my prayers tomorrow and definitely we all can make it.
> 
> Sincere thank you and god bless all of us.
> 
> My Current Status :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


Congrats Buddy  Best of luck for your life in Australia 

Please give us ur timelines and CO team and initials, if you have.


----------



## Arunvas

bond_bhai said:


> I think so. Did you see "Haseeb.hasan" reply above? He has got 1 month to make his initial entry.


Definitely NO! PCC and Medicals are valid for 1 year as per DIBP, irrespective of its validity in the origin country!

You should have noticed that in Haseeb.hasan's timeline, he had his PCC by April 2013 and CO seems to have given July 2014 as IED.
//
Visa Lodged:11 April,PCC:20 April13,Medical:29April13,CO:5May13, Medical: 17May14...uploaded: 20may Spouse Medical MOC referred: 27May(tentative) VISA: Granted 13 June IED:15July201410uly2014
//


----------



## chiku2006

Arunvas said:


> Definitely NO! PCC and Medicals are valid for 1 year as per DIBP, irrespective of its validity in the origin country!
> 
> You should have noticed that in Haseeb.hasan's timeline, he had his PCC by April 2013 and CO seems to have given July 2014 as IED.
> //
> Visa Lodged:11 April,PCC:20 April13,Medical:29April13,CO:5May13, Medical: 17May14...uploaded: 20may Spouse Medical MOC referred: 27May(tentative) VISA: Granted 13 June IED:15July201410uly2014
> //


Hey, did you get your grant today???


----------



## bond_bhai

Arunvas said:


> Definitely NO! PCC and Medicals are valid for 1 year as per DIBP, irrespective of its validity in the origin country!
> 
> You should have noticed that in Haseeb.hasan's timeline, he had his PCC by April 2013 and CO seems to have given July 2014 as IED.
> //
> Visa Lodged:11 April,PCC:20 April13,Medical:29April13,CO:5May13, Medical: 17May14...uploaded: 20may Spouse Medical MOC referred: 27May(tentative) VISA: Granted 13 June IED:15July201410uly2014
> //


Yup, Thats what i meant. Its usually 1 year from that date. Read my earlier reply. Its obvious, that you cannot give a date before current date!


----------



## abhifirewall

Hi,

Did anyone pay the Visa fees from USA? What would be the best option to do so and will the exchange rate be considered for this?
Also I have some friends in Aus so can I transfer the fees to them and then they can pay it from their account?

Thanks


----------



## Arunvas

bond_bhai said:


> Yup, Thats what i meant. Its usually 1 year from that date. Read my earlier reply. Its obvious, that you cannot give a date before current date!





bond_bhai said:


> I think so. Did you see "Haseeb.hasan" reply above? He has got 1 month to make his initial entry.


No, I'm saying he has got only 1 month IED not because of the validity of his PCC in his origin country,,, as you said "I think so" (see your previous comment)


----------



## Arunvas

chiku2006 said:


> Hey, did you get your grant today???


No Mr. Vice President, still waiting for my GOLDEN EMAIL


----------



## chiku2006

Arunvas said:


> No Mr. Vice President, still waiting for my GOLDEN EMAIL


You will have it soon, dont worry !


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Sam2304 said:


> In case anyone is following the timelines - I too got the grant today. Check my signature for details


Congrats Buddy!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

saketjade said:


> Hi guys my immi account says no health chk reqd. E medical says reports uploaded 3 jun. However health evidece is still in requested mode. Any thing to worry abt.


That is absolutely normal. That is how it works on immiaccount.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Bluegum2012 said:


> Friday 13th is believed to be unlucky day for few but definitely not for me.
> 
> When I walked to work today I was chatting with one of my friend about how unlucky is Friday 13th (which is superstitious). He said he don’t believe it. Now I totally agree with him and someone said earlier that our thinking dominates our actions, maybe I was in despair.
> 
> Believe it or not we've been told to wrap up from Sydney in next 15 days. Yes you read it correctly my last working day in Sydney is 30th of Jun as my current project is getting over. I was really stressed.
> 
> Just around the mid day things were changed dramatically with the GRANT news and I didn’t spend a single min on my PC post lunch till the end of the day. Just enjoyed the moment for which I know all of us deserve and awaiting anxiously. I’ve lodged my application on 13th Dec 13 and Granted Visa on 13th Jun 14. Incidentally both days were “Fridays”.
> 
> Definitely we all will make it there. I want to thank you all and don’t want to exclude anyone of you coz this was the media which kept my spirits up and running when I was down and sometimes sad.
> 
> I will include each and everyone in my prayers tomorrow and definitely we all can make it.
> 
> Sincere thank you and god bless all of us.
> 
> My Current Status :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


Congrats buddy!


----------



## bond_bhai

Arunvas said:


> No, I'm saying he has got only 1 month IED not because of the validity of his PCC in his origin country,,, as you said "I think so" (see your previous comment)


The reply was to say it is 1year from the date of the Pcc. You will know once you get your grant.


----------



## saketjade

MaxTheWolf said:


> That is absolutely normal. That is how it works on immiaccount.


Thanks max. 
One more query, my co asked for health n medical only. ( i m waiting for wifes pcc) shd i upload form 80 to b on safer side ?


----------



## greeniearun

saketjade said:


> Thanks max.
> One more query, my co asked for health n medical only. ( i m waiting for wifes pcc) shd i upload form 80 to b on safer side ?


I got my grant without fom 80... It depends.. I suppose they are very interested in form 80 if you have stayed in more than 2 countries.. that's my wild guess...


----------



## lovetosmack

saketjade said:


> Thanks max.
> One more query, my co asked for health n medical only. ( i m waiting for wifes pcc) shd i upload form 80 to b on safer side ?


No. If CO wanted it he would have asked for it in the same email. It's my guess.


----------



## saketjade

lovetosmack said:


> No. If CO wanted it he would have asked for it in the same email. It's my guess.


Thanks


----------



## maq_qatar

lovetosmack said:


> No. If CO wanted it he would have asked for it in the same email. It's my guess.


In my case first he asked for medical and pcc and after my submission he asked for form 80.

So better to upload it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## hgupta

*visa class 190*

Dear all,
I had filed EOI with Skill select Australia under 190 seeking 5 points for state nomination as opted for any state. In response to it, I got invitation to apply to Queensland from the Queensland authorities.

They sent me an application form, financial support document, statement of commitment to live in queensland and skill assessment. I scanned all the documents and tried to upload it via their payment gateway page on their website.

After trying to upload the system shows fatal error due to non availability of space.

Kindly guide me how to proceed with this application online.


----------



## Pame

hgupta said:


> Dear all,
> I had filed EOI with Skill select Australia under 190 seeking 5 points for state nomination as opted for any state. In response to it, I got invitation to apply to Queensland from the Queensland authorities.
> 
> They sent me an application form, financial support document, statement of commitment to live in queensland and skill assessment. I scanned all the documents and tried to upload it via their payment gateway page on their website.
> 
> After trying to upload the system shows fatal error due to non availability of space.
> 
> Kindly guide me how to proceed with this application online.


Hi,

Sorry to hear that you were not able to submit documents to Queensland. The total size limit for all the attachments for Queensland is only 5 mb. That means you have to compress all your pdf documents to a total of <5 mb. YOu can use PDFill software for the same. Please let me know any further help from my part.

Regards


----------



## Varun1

HELLO FRIENDS,

I HAVE A TOTAL OF 55 POINTS, WHICH MEANS I AM 5 POINTS SHORT TOUCH THE CRITICAL LIMIT TO FILE AN EXPRESSION OF INTEREST....


guys please please guide me about this... how can I gain 5 points more.... may be by state nominations.....

kindly advise


----------



## rashe_12

Varun1 said:


> HELLO FRIENDS,
> 
> I HAVE A TOTAL OF 55 POINTS, WHICH MEANS I AM 5 POINTS SHORT TOUCH THE CRITICAL LIMIT TO FILE AN EXPRESSION OF INTEREST....
> 
> 
> guys please please guide me about this... how can I gain 5 points more.... may be by state nominations.....
> 
> kindly advise


Varun please provide more info about your occupation, ielts, points claimed for age, experience so that members on the forum can guide you accordingly.....


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi Guys ,

This is the checklist I am using for uploading docs while lodging Visa.. any missing important docs ??

Applicant Docs 
ALLApcnt: Birth Certificate
Pan Card
Passport (Front /Back)
Passport -Visiting page 
PCC
Med
Marriage Certificate
Degree Cerftificate
Provisional Degree Certificate
All semster marks list
Higher Sec Certificate
Secondary School Certificate
Primary:	IELTS Report
Company 1
Offer letter
Form 16
Bank Statement
Salary Slip
Employment letter
Reference letter
Company 2
Offer letter
Form 16s
Salary Slips(3 latest)
Employment letter
Reference letter
Self delcaration
Technical certs
Hike Letter
Form 12 B
Dependent Functional English

Tks,
Eva


----------



## MaxTheWolf

saketjade said:


> Thanks max.
> One more query, my co asked for health n medical only. ( i m waiting for wifes pcc) shd i upload form 80 to b on safer side ?


Hi saket

I would recommend that you keep your form 80 ready but not upload it unless asked by your CO.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> This is the checklist I am using for uploading docs while lodging Visa.. any missing important docs ??
> 
> Applicant Docs
> ALLApcnt: Birth Certificate
> Pan Card
> Passport (Front /Back)
> Passport -Visiting page
> PCC
> Med
> Marriage Certificate
> Degree Cerftificate
> Provisional Degree Certificate
> All semster marks list
> Higher Sec Certificate
> Secondary School Certificate
> Primary:	IELTS Report
> Company 1
> Offer letter
> Form 16
> Bank Statement
> Salary Slip
> Employment letter
> Reference letter
> Company 2
> Offer letter
> Form 16s
> Salary Slips(3 latest)
> Employment letter
> Reference letter
> Self delcaration
> Technical certs
> Hike Letter
> Form 12 B
> Dependent Functional English
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


1) I don't think you need to submit "Higher Sec Certificate" and "Secondary School Certificate". That information need to be filled in Form 80. If required by CO,you need to submit that.

2) Also I don't think Form 12B is required, since you submitting Form 16. Correct me if i am wrong.

3) Self Deceleration : can you please tell what contents you filled in self decleration. I am just giving my employer information and graduation degree. please tell me if any thing needs to be added.

4) Provisional Degree Certificate not required if u have degree and transcripts with you.

5) Photograph u need to upload for all applicants iin 35X45 mm colored with white background and those are required for Medicals also.

Cheers


----------



## PreetBadwal

Hi dear friends,

I know it has been too late for this news. However, I would like to tell that I got visa grant on 3 June . 

Yepeee


----------



## maq_qatar

PreetBadwal said:


> Hi dear friends,
> 
> I know it has been too late for this news. However, I would like to tell that I got visa grant on 3 June .
> 
> Yepeee


Congratulation mate


----------



## zoyakhan

prgeek001 said:


> 1)
> 
> 5) Photograph u need to upload for all applicants iin 35X45 mm colored with white background and those are required for Medicals also.
> 
> Cheers



Are you sure that we have to upload a photograph? I never read about that anywhere.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

zoyakhan said:


> Are you sure that we have to upload a photograph? I never read about that anywhere.




Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

In the document checklist section it states :

Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:

be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
be labelled with the applicant's name. 


I found this on the above link, so thats why i am getting the same from my photographer.

Please let me know if you havnt uploaded the same.


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi ,

I just added my comments for queries below.

I don't think you need to submit "Higher Sec Certificate" and "Secondary School Certificate". That information need to be filled in Form 80. If required by CO,you need to submit that.

Oh okay .Thanks for correcting .

2) Also I don't think Form 12B is required, since you submitting Form 16. Correct me if i am wrong.

I saw some posts where people uploading both , so adding , provided my docs count does not cross 50 , I think it is better to keep a limit of 50 documents for each applicant as there may be chance of CO asking for more docs and we may end up in no space for adding more .

3) Self Deceleration : can you please tell what contents you filled in self declaration. I am just giving my employer information and graduation degree. please tell me if any thing needs to be added.

Hmm , this is not really required, I did add a self declaration in ACS as my current company HR did not issue a letter on company letter head for roles and responsibility , So I gave Colleagues reference and self declaration .So adding that also here.


4) Provisional Degree Certificate not required if u have degree and transcripts with you.

Okay yes , that should be fine just thought of adding whatever I have in terms of education.

5) Photograph u need to upload for all applicants iin 35X45 mm colored with white background and those are required for Medicals also.

Oh Yes, Thanks for reminding .That I really missed 


Thanks ,
Eva 



prgeek001 said:


> 1) I don't think you need to submit "Higher Sec Certificate" and "Secondary School Certificate". That information need to be filled in Form 80. If required by CO,you need to submit that.
> 
> 2) Also I don't think Form 12B is required, since you submitting Form 16. Correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> 3) Self Deceleration : can you please tell what contents you filled in self decleration. I am just giving my employer information and graduation degree. please tell me if any thing needs to be added.
> 
> 4) Provisional Degree Certificate not required if u have degree and transcripts with you.
> 
> 5) Photograph u need to upload for all applicants iin 35X45 mm colored with white background and those are required for Medicals also.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## bond_bhai

I don't remember anybody uploading a photograph, atleast i didnt.


----------



## zoyakhan

prgeek001 said:


> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> 
> In the document checklist section it states :
> 
> Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
> 
> be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
> be labelled with the applicant's name.
> 
> 
> I found this on the above link, so thats why i am getting the same from my photographer.
> 
> Please let me know if you havnt uploaded the same.


Lolz.. no I did not see this checklist page, rather I followed the list of documents on the application page.
Thanks for pointing it out. I will upload the picture. . may be when DIBP sees me, they will realize that I should get australian PR very very soon :angel: (kidding).


----------



## eva-aus1

Yes it is there in document checklist.

Tks,
Eva


zoyakhan said:


> Are you sure that we have to upload a photograph? I never read about that anywhere.


----------



## Arunvas

bond_bhai said:


> The reply was to say it is 1year from the date of the Pcc. You will know once you get your grant.


Bond, I knew this and I'm advicing the same for atleast 6 months to every one...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I just added my comments for queries below.
> 
> I don't think you need to submit "Higher Sec Certificate" and "Secondary School Certificate". That information need to be filled in Form 80. If required by CO,you need to submit that.
> 
> Oh okay .Thanks for correcting .
> 
> 2) Also I don't think Form 12B is required, since you submitting Form 16. Correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> I saw some posts where people uploading both , so adding , provided my docs count does not cross 50 , I think it is better to keep a limit of 50 documents for each applicant as there may be chance of CO asking for more docs and we may end up in no space for adding more .
> 
> 3) Self Deceleration : can you please tell what contents you filled in self declaration. I am just giving my employer information and graduation degree. please tell me if any thing needs to be added.
> 
> Hmm , this is not really required, I did add a self declaration in ACS as my current company HR did not issue a letter on company letter head for roles and responsibility , So I gave Colleagues reference and self declaration .So adding that also here.
> 
> 
> 4) Provisional Degree Certificate not required if u have degree and transcripts with you.
> 
> Okay yes , that should be fine just thought of adding whatever I have in terms of education.
> 
> 5) Photograph u need to upload for all applicants iin 35X45 mm colored with white background and those are required for Medicals also.
> 
> Oh Yes, Thanks for reminding .That I really missed
> 
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva



I think there is a limit of 60 documents. i will recheck myself again as i am preparing according to 60 documents each limiting to 5MB each.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

bond_bhai said:


> I don't remember anybody uploading a photograph, atleast i didnt.


I also dint see any one , but if official checklist say then i don't think anyone would have missed it. 

Just keep my checklist as per the immi website checklist.


----------



## Pradeep88

Dears,

I have two queries,

1) While uploading the documents, under the evidence of employment, instead of separately uploading each evidence type (employment reference, payslips, bank statement....), I merged all the files in one pdf file smaller than 5 mb and uploaded under the type "other, specify" and I wrote a description for what I included, is that okay?

2) As for the personal photo, I didn't upload that yet, under which category shall I upload that? and did anybody get a grant without uploading it?


----------



## maq_qatar

prgeek001 said:


> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> 
> In the document checklist section it states :
> 
> Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
> 
> be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
> be labelled with the applicant's name.
> 
> 
> I found this on the above link, so thats why i am getting the same from my photographer.
> 
> Please let me know if you havnt uploaded the same.


Personally I know many of my friends who did not upload any photograph and it was never asked by co. I also didn't submit any photograph and not asked by CO to upload photograph till now. 

The link you have shared I have gone through that link and as per my understanding photograph is mentioned under '*Documents to show identity*' and in this section there are 4 option which you can submit if you have any of them.

1-Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages of the current passports 
2-Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph 
3-If your name has changed or the name of anyone included in your application has changed
4-Scanned colour copy of your birth registration

here most of us submitting passport or birth certificate, so I don't think its required to submit photograph.

Please correct me if my understanding is wrong or if you are talking about different line in share link please let us know.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

maq_qatar said:


> Personally I know many of my friends who did not upload any photograph and it was never asked by co. I also didn't submit any photograph and not asked by CO to upload photograph till now.
> 
> The link you have shared I have gone through that link and as per my understanding photograph is mentioned under '*Documents to show identity*' and in this section there are 4 option which you can submit if you have any of them.
> 
> 1-Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages of the current passports
> 2-Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph
> 3-If your name has changed or the name of anyone included in your application has changed
> 4-Scanned colour copy of your birth registration
> 
> here most of us submitting passport or birth certificate, so I don't think its required to submit photograph.
> 
> Please correct me if my understanding is wrong or if you are talking about different line in share link please let us know.



1) Did u get certified copies of documents or you only gave the color scanned pdf files.
2) I have got the digital photograph for me and family today and have kept with me as still i am collecting my docs. I am just following the checklist given on the immi website and people share on expat forum.

As of now i am just scanning my docs , i am not getting certified copies from notary. Please suggest..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

maq_qatar said:


> Personally I know many of my friends who did not upload any photograph and it was never asked by co. I also didn't submit any photograph and not asked by CO to upload photograph till now.
> 
> The link you have shared I have gone through that link and as per my understanding photograph is mentioned under '*Documents to show identity*' and in this section there are 4 option which you can submit if you have any of them.
> 
> 1-Scanned colour copies of the biographical pages of the current passports
> 2-Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph
> 3-If your name has changed or the name of anyone included in your application has changed
> 4-Scanned colour copy of your birth registration
> 
> here most of us submitting passport or birth certificate, so I don't think its required to submit photograph.
> 
> Please correct me if my understanding is wrong or if you are talking about different line in share link please let us know.


If the statement is either of one , then I think you are rite in this case. Passport and Birth Certificate will suffice the requirement.

Its not mention that you can submit any one of the 4 option. I am searching that statement which says so. I will get back to you on this.

Cheers


----------



## raijatt

CO sent us a mail saying the AFP certificate we gave was a standard disclosure one. He wants complete disclosure. 
Whats the difference in it ? we applied for it yesterday and within 6 hours, we got email from the australian federal police that its been processed and they will mail it in next post.

Should it be that quick for them to process a complete disclosure certificate?
My husband has unpaid fines and phone bills as well in melbourne, will it be a problem ??


----------



## Bhasker

koleth said:


> For PCC you have take an appointment with PSK (Passport Seva Kendra) using the link: Online Form Submission : Apply Online : Police Clearance Certificate | Passport Seva
> and make online payment and take the print out and go to passport office with relevant documents.
> 
> you might get appointment of later date: but dont worry for PCC you can walkin any day between 9-11AM to PSK


Dude, I never visited the PSK. I simply went to Commissioners office and submitted docs +Application for PCC. They sent the docs to the local Police Station. Local cops then verify if I have a criminal record or not, ask my neighbors some questions and then they send the verified info in an envelope back to commissioners ofc. They hand over the PCC to me. Got it in 4 days!


----------



## Bhasker

*CO Allocation Time*

Hi People,

Just read this statement on a website "_You have to apply within 60 days of receiving invite. Then – after that you can upload docs you are required to. You will be allocated CO within 5 or so weeks then he will ask for missing docs and give you 28 days to provide the same. So you have 60 + 5 w + 28 days to provide pcc and meds from the invite date; and 5w + 28 days to provide all documents from Date of Visa Lodgement_"

Got my invite on 26th may. I haven't uploaded any docs yet. From the above statement I'm guessing CO is allocated only after the 60 days of invite right? Is it possible that CO can be allocated earlier, that He/She is actually already allocated and is waiting for me to upload docs??


----------



## maq_qatar

prgeek001 said:


> 1) Did u get certified copies of documents or you only gave the color scanned pdf files.
> 2) I have got the digital photograph for me and family today and have kept with me as still i am collecting my docs. I am just following the checklist given on the immi website and people share on expat forum.
> 
> As of now i am just scanning my docs , i am not getting certified copies from notary. Please suggest..


1) I submitted mixure of ceritified and orignal scanned copy.

2) If you are submitting birth certificate or any other identity proof thn no need photographs.

all the best


----------



## maq_qatar

Bhasker said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Just read this statement on a website "_You have to apply within 60 days of receiving invite. Then – after that you can upload docs you are required to. You will be allocated CO within 5 or so weeks then he will ask for missing docs and give you 28 days to provide the same. So you have 60 + 5 w + 28 days to provide pcc and meds from the invite date; and 5w + 28 days to provide all documents from Date of Visa Lodgement_"
> 
> Got my invite on 26th may. I haven't uploaded any docs yet. From the above statement I'm guessing CO is allocated only after the 60 days of invite right? Is it possible that CO can be allocated earlier, that He/She is actually already allocated and is waiting for me to upload docs??


CO allocation happen only after visa lodge and it takes 4 to 8 week after visa lodge.

Did you lodge your Visa?


----------



## Yenigalla

Bhasker said:


> Hi People,
> 
> Just read this statement on a website "_You have to apply within 60 days of receiving invite. Then – after that you can upload docs you are required to. You will be allocated CO within 5 or so weeks then he will ask for missing docs and give you 28 days to provide the same. So you have 60 + 5 w + 28 days to provide pcc and meds from the invite date; and 5w + 28 days to provide all documents from Date of Visa Lodgement_"
> 
> Got my invite on 26th may. I haven't uploaded any docs yet. From the above statement I'm guessing CO is allocated only after the 60 days of invite right? Is it possible that CO can be allocated earlier, that He/She is actually already allocated and is waiting for me to upload docs??


Bhasker, Looks like you are confused at this juncture.
Have You lodged your visa application after receiving invitation to lodge? ?
CO will be allocated once you lodge your application with DIBP and your case is in progress.
Once you lodge your application upload reqd documents. CO will contact you for pending docs if any.


----------



## Bhasker

rt00021 said:


> Guys, I wrote a detailed note on PCC on this thread which clarifies a lot of these common doubts. Hope it would be helpful: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/449066-helpful-info-about-pcc-india.html


Hi rt00021, 

Thanks for the note. Read it, but again did not got to any PSK/passport ofc. I got it done simply through the commissioners ofc and local police station.


----------



## jaideepf1407

Bhasker said:


> Hi People, Just read this statement on a website "You have to apply within 60 days of receiving invite. Then &#150; after that you can upload docs you are required to. You will be allocated CO within 5 or so weeks then he will ask for missing docs and give you 28 days to provide the same. So you have 60 + 5 w + 28 days to provide pcc and meds from the invite date; and 5w + 28 days to provide all documents from Date of Visa Lodgement" Got my invite on 26th may. I haven't uploaded any docs yet. From the above statement I'm guessing CO is allocated only after the 60 days of invite right? Is it possible that CO can be allocated earlier, that He/She is actually already allocated and is waiting for me to upload docs??


CO can be allocated anytime after lodging visa I.e paying the visa fees

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## GrepCode

Bhasker said:


> Dude, I never visited the PSK. I simply went to Commissioners office and submitted docs +Application for PCC. They sent the docs to the local Police Station. Local cops then verify if I have a criminal record or not, ask my neighbors some questions and then they send the verified info in an envelope back to commissioners ofc. They hand over the PCC to me. Got it in 4 days!


That PCC wont work. You need PCC issued from Passport office.

http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/India.aspx


----------



## eva-aus1

Limit is 60 , not sure if we just have to send the doc through email or have to upload , so just kept a buffer of some 5-10 docs in the count .We can even merge related docs and reduce count I believe , indeed within size limit if it is.


Tks,
Eva.


rt00021 said:


> Whatever limit for number of documents be, one can always send the remaining documents through email once CO is allocated.. right?


----------



## karnavidyut

GrepCode said:


> That PCC wont work. You need PCC issued from Passport office.
> 
> India


@Bhasker, 

Yes the PCC needed is one issued by Ministry of external affairs. However I think you might be able to use the local PCC to get PCC on the spot. 
Attach the Police clearance certificate as an additional document and apply for PCC at your nearest PSK. All the best!


----------



## HMalhotra

Hi Guys.. 
I lodged the visa application for subclass 189 on May 16th, and was contacted by my CO for Form 1221 on May 29th. 

As per the instructions I was supposed to revert with form 1221 and also form 80 (though I had already uploaded form 80 in the immi account) and which I did the next day.

But till date, in the immi account, the status for all the documents is "Received" but for the "Character Documents" it says "Requested."

I have already uploaded Form 80, Form 1221 and Indian PCC there, therefore the status should no longer be "Requested"

Should I contact my CO asking this. Can anyone tell me what to do about this.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## mainak

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys..
> I lodged the visa application for subclass 189 on May 16th, and was contacted by my CO for Form 1221 on May 29th.
> 
> As per the instructions I was supposed to revert with form 1221 and also form 80 (though I had already uploaded form 80 in the immi account) and which I did the next day.
> 
> But till date, in the immi account, the status for all the documents is "Received" but for the "Character Documents" it says "Requested."
> 
> I have already uploaded Form 80, Form 1221 and Indian PCC there, therefore the status should no longer be "Requested"
> 
> Should I contact my CO asking this. Can anyone tell me what to do about this.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Firstly, make sure documents are uploaded against *correct category*. Bottom section of IMMI account shall tell you that.

If you are good there, then a mail to CO seems okay


----------



## ALIPA

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys..
> I lodged the visa application for subclass 189 on May 16th, and was contacted by my CO for Form 1221 on May 29th.
> 
> As per the instructions I was supposed to revert with form 1221 and also form 80 (though I had already uploaded form 80 in the immi account) and which I did the next day.
> 
> But till date, in the immi account, the status for all the documents is "Received" but for the "Character Documents" it says "Requested."
> 
> I have already uploaded Form 80, Form 1221 and Indian PCC there, therefore the status should no longer be "Requested"
> 
> Should I contact my CO asking this. Can anyone tell me what to do about this.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Hi, I'm having the same experience. CO asked me form 80 and then i sent in email and also uploaded. But, similar to your case, I can see Character Evidence - national is set to Requested still. So, I emailed to CO asking what to do for this. But until now, no response from her


----------



## Nishant Dundas

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys..
> I lodged the visa application for subclass 189 on May 16th, and was contacted by my CO for Form 1221 on May 29th.
> 
> As per the instructions I was supposed to revert with form 1221 and also form 80 (though I had already uploaded form 80 in the immi account) and which I did the next day.
> 
> But till date, in the immi account, the status for all the documents is "Received" but for the "Character Documents" it says "Requested."
> 
> I have already uploaded Form 80, Form 1221 and Indian PCC there, therefore the status should no longer be "Requested"
> 
> Should I contact my CO asking this. Can anyone tell me what to do about this.
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Check under which category the documents are uploaded.
Also email the documents to your CO.
If above done then no need to worry, your grant will be coming soon.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## HMalhotra

ALIPA said:


> Hi, I'm having the same experience. CO asked me form 80 and then i sent in email and also uploaded. But, similar to your case, I can see Character Evidence - national is set to Requested still. So, I emailed to CO asking what to do for this. But until now, no response from her





Nishant Dundas said:


> Check under which category the documents are uploaded.
> Also email the documents to your CO.
> If above done then no need to worry, your grant will be coming soon.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum



Guys, the documents are submitted under the right category i.e. "Character Evidence." Also, as mentioned earlier I email the documents right the other day after I was requested for by the CO. 

The only concern is that like for other documents, the status should have changed to "Received" as its been more than 2 weeks since I emailed as well as uploaded the forms.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

HMalhotra said:


> Guys, the documents are submitted under the right category i.e. "Character Evidence." Also, as mentioned earlier I email the documents right the other day after I was requested for by the CO.
> 
> The only concern is that like for other documents, the status should have changed to "Received" as its been more than 2 weeks since I emailed as well as uploaded the forms.


Don't worry my friend. As such that status is just system related, I mean its not as if the CO actually checks your I uploaded docs and changes the status. Enjoy the time before the grants lands up in your inbox.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mech2009

HI All,

I am new in this forum and wanted some help from you guys.

I am a mechanical engineering graduate from India and having work exp only in IT for 5 years.

I have been suggested by a friend to go via engineering technologist(engineers Australia) with process of CDR for applying AUS PR.

Please suggest if it possible to apply and a positive assessment for the same.

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate

rt00021 said:


> Guys, I was looking at this report (http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub) and I realized that T34 is pretty fast while T33 doesn't have many cases approved yet as per the sheet at least. Any reasons or opinions on this? I am with T33 and hence worried :-(


T34 at which city?


----------



## HMalhotra

Nishant Dundas said:


> Don't worry my friend. As such that status is just system related, I mean its not as if the CO actually checks your I uploaded docs and changes the status. Enjoy the time before the grants lands up in your inbox.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant.. It sounds logical and convincing but to be on the safer side I plan to write to my CO regarding this and send the respective documents once again as attachments.

Thanks once again..


----------



## TheExpatriate

rt00021 said:


> T33 at Brisbane and T34 at Brisbane too.


T33 or T34??? I don't get you


----------



## HMalhotra

mech2009 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am new in this forum and wanted some help from you guys.
> 
> I am a mechanical engineering graduate from India and having work exp only in IT for 5 years.
> 
> I have been suggested by a friend to go via engineering technologist(engineers Australia) with process of CDR for applying AUS PR.
> 
> Please suggest if it possible to apply and a positive assessment for the same.
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance.



Hi Mech2009, 

Well I am a Mechanical Engineer as well, graduated in the year 2010 and assessed by EA as a Professional Engineer earlier this year. The assessment is based on your professional experience relevant to the occupation you apply for.

In your case, as you have experience only in IT and not in the same stream you graduated in, I am not sure how its gonna be. 

If you are planning to start with your PR process, I will suggest you to get your experience in IT assessed by ACS Migration Skills Assessment | Australian Computer Society. As I believe that would be the best for you..

All the Best..!


----------



## karnavidyut

ALIPA said:


> Hi, I'm having the same experience. CO asked me form 80 and then i sent in email and also uploaded. But, similar to your case, I can see Character Evidence - national is set to Requested still. So, I emailed to CO asking what to do for this. But until now, no response from her


I was requested for both Form 80 and 1221 and after uploading these the status changed in a couple of days from requested to received....Although there has been no further communication from CO....
I only hope I dont get another request for information or documentation :fingerscrossed:
The back and forth communication has already happened a couple of times now


----------



## mech2009

*thanks*



HMalhotra said:


> Hi Mech2009,
> 
> Well I am a Mechanical Engineer as well, graduated in the year 2010 and assessed by EA as a Professional Engineer earlier this year. The assessment is based on your professional experience relevant to the occupation you apply for.
> 
> In your case, as you have experience only in IT and not in the same stream you graduated in, I am not sure how its gonna be.
> 
> If you are planning to start with your PR process, I will suggest you to get your experience in IT assessed by ACS . As I believe that would be the best for you..
> 
> All the Best..
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for reply.
> 
> with mechanical engineering degree., we need minimum 6 years of exp for ACS assessment.


----------



## hiya_hanan

hey buddie rt00021,

I don't think it has anything to do with T33 or T34 Brisbane, as a matter of fact it is all about documentation. If the documentation is clear which is not making the CO falling into an confusion state, or any doubt. your have clear straight grant in your pocket. But, otherwise, we need to consider factors such as, verification, heavy application volumes or also end of the quota for many ANZCO codes & also beginning for many new immigration rules to implement in July. So, the staff must be really really busy. Otherwise, apart of this nothing should stop you to get a grant, of course with a little bit of luck involved as well. But, don't worry with the CO initials. Everything will be alright ! Just enjoy your time & keep checking the flight fares for australia just to keep you going 

Thanks & Regards
hiya_hanan



rt00021 said:


> Guys, I was looking at this report (http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub) and I realized that T34 is pretty fast while T33 doesn't have many cases approved yet as per the sheet at least. Any reasons or opinions on this? I am with T33 and hence worried :-(


----------



## tirupoti

Dear All,
I have lodged my visa application on 19 May, 2014 and front loaded all documents (including PCC and FORM 80; excluding Medical) on the same day. So far I haven't heard from any CO yet. However on 12 June after my hospital had uploaded the medical reports, on 13th I found my health checkup link disappeared and it's written: "no health examinations are required arty: " for both me and my wife. Does that mean that, a CO has already been allocated and he/she is working on my file?


----------



## TheExpatriate

tirupoti said:


> Dear All,
> I have lodged my visa application on 19 May, 2014 and front loaded all documents (including PCC and FORM 80; excluding Medical) on the same day. So far I haven't heard from any CO yet. However on 12 June after my hospital had uploaded the medical reports, on 13th I found my health checkup link disappeared and it's written: "no health examinations are required arty: " for both me and my wife. Does that mean that, a CO has already been allocated and he/she is working on my file?


no, it just means the clinic uploaded your medical results ...... sorry to bust your ball :/


----------



## chennaiguy

Yet another beautiful week has started and hope it will be flourished with grants for 189 and 190 applicants. All the best for everyone who is waiting for the grant !!


----------



## Archana ML

Guys, Any idea as how much CTC can 11 year experienced Software professional can expect?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

HI Guys
I am trying to fill the form in immi account, i have below queries :

1) Page 3, under National Identity document, can we attach passport or need to attach some other reference like Aadhar card or PAN Card. 
2) Page 6 , For Spouse , Can National Identity Document be passport or we need to attach other that passport.
3) Page 15, Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? we stayed in australia in 2012. do we need to mention here. Correct me if i am wrong please.

Thanks


----------



## maq_qatar

prgeek001 said:


> HI Guys
> I am trying to fill the form in immi account, i have below queries :
> 
> 1) Page 3, under National Identity document, can we attach passport or need to attach some other reference like Aadhar card or PAN Card.
> *You can attach Aadhar card, PAN Card or you can leave it blank.*
> 2) Page 6 , For Spouse , Can National Identity Document be passport or we need to attach other that passport.
> *Same as first answer.*
> 3) Page 15, Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? we stayed in australia in 2012. do we need to mention here. Correct me if i am wrong please.
> *Yes, mention your stay.*
> 
> Thanks


Find my answer above in bold


----------



## vicky10sep

Archana ML said:


> Guys, Any idea as how much CTC can 11 year experienced Software professional can expect?



It depends purely on luck ... As AUSSIE IT market is also almost saturated .. 
I hv seen ppl from well IT background are doing some odd jobs just to survive.. 
there are a few other guys who are earning far above than average salary as well.

Well the avg salary for 11 year IT is around 100K .. but Australian market always prefer somebody with local exp on the resume


----------



## vicky10sep

chennaiguy said:


> Yet another beautiful week has started and hope it will be flourished with grants for 189 and 190 applicants. All the best for everyone who is waiting for the grant !!


yeah .. all the best and wish this week might have many grants


----------



## 'HM'

any 190 grants recently ???


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rt00021 said:


> *To those who have been granted visa OR those who are following/tracking those who have been recently granted:* I have queries about post CO allocation timeline..
> 
> 1) If your PCC and Meds are ready before the CO allocation, then how much time it will take from CO allocation to grant of visa (189)?
> 
> 2) Does CO asks for all the required documents at one go or in multiple rounds? (share your exp.)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi there

1) In the same scenario I got my visa in 5 calendar days including weekend. Usually it takes a week or two. Depends on case to case.

2) Mostly they do ask in one email, but we have seen a small number of cases where this fact got wrong.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prgeek001 said:


> If the statement is either of one , then I think you are rite in this case. Passport and Birth Certificate will suffice the requirement.
> 
> Its not mention that you can submit any one of the 4 option. I am searching that statement which says so. I will get back to you on this.
> 
> Cheers


It is unnecessary to submit a photograph. 

If anyone had done that then that would be only out of merely sufficing (for personal satisfaction) the checklist which you have mentioned in your earlier post. Such would be a very small number of people.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Pradeep88 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have two queries,
> 
> 1) While uploading the documents, under the evidence of employment, instead of separately uploading each evidence type (employment reference, payslips, bank statement....), I merged all the files in one pdf file smaller than 5 mb and uploaded under the type "other, specify" and I wrote a description for what I included, is that okay?
> 
> 2) As for the personal photo, I didn't upload that yet, under which category shall I upload that? and did anybody get a grant without uploading it?


Hi

1) This should be fine though not recommended. Unless you are short of slots (60) why would you do that? And how does it make your CO's job easy? And, why have they given all those standard categorisations/descriptions (bank statement/letter from employer, etc.) if they wanted everything related to your employment in one PDF?? Were you short of slots?

2) it is unnecessary to upload a photograph.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

'HM' said:


> any 190 grants recently ???


At this point you may be wanting to ask ' Any grants in the last few hour?'


----------



## manmvk

Haseeb.hasan said:


> AOA/Hi guys,
> Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers


Congratulation and wishing you and your family all the very best!!...


----------



## smady41

chennaiguy said:


> yet another beautiful week has started and hope it will be flourished with grants for 189 and 190 applicants. All the best for everyone who is waiting for the grant !!


amen


----------



## vicky10sep

Any grants for today guys ? :frusty:


----------



## Raf84

Haseeb.hasan said:


> AOA/Hi guys,
> Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers


Congrats Bro..


----------



## Archana ML

Thanks for your response. Well my husband is in salary negotiation stage and so asked.


----------



## Archana ML

vicky10sep said:


> It depends purely on luck ... As AUSSIE IT market is also almost saturated ..
> I hv seen ppl from well IT background are doing some odd jobs just to survive..
> there are a few other guys who are earning far above than average salary as well.
> 
> Well the avg salary for 11 year IT is around 100K .. but Australian market always prefer somebody with local exp on the resume


Thanks for your response. Well my husband is in salary negotiation stage and so asked.


----------



## vicky10sep

Archana ML said:


> Thanks for your response. Well my husband is in salary negotiation stage and so asked.


all the very best for it .. :rockon:


----------



## GrepCode

No grants today ? Is today an Australian holiday ?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

maq_qatar said:


> Find my answer above in bold



Thanks a lot !!


----------



## soeid

Archana ML said:


> Thanks for your response. Well my husband is in salary negotiation stage and so asked.


I advise don't give any figures rather let them tell you how much they think you are worth then negotiate from there.

I almost had an offer 3 weeks ago but I overshoot their salary budget so I havent received any work from them after.


----------



## mns

In my case co assigned on May 14th from Brisbane team 33
Asked only medicals submitted on 21 may. Till now there is no response from them?
I am unable find the reasons.


----------



## GrepCode

mns said:


> In my case co assigned on May 14th from Brisbane team 33
> Asked only medicals submitted on 21 may. Till now there is no response from them?
> I am unable find the reasons.



I am also with the same team. CO assigned on May 16th, Asked for PCC and medicals. Had medicals on 30th May and uploaded PCC on 10th Jun. No update after that. Can you add your full timeline ?


----------



## Archana ML

soeid said:


> I advise don't give any figures rather let them tell you how much they think you are worth then negotiate from there.
> 
> I almost had an offer 3 weeks ago but I overshoot their salary budget so I havent received any work from them after.


Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## Archana ML

Guys we got our grant today


----------



## GrepCode

Archana ML said:


> Guys we got our grant today



Many many congrats ... timeline please.


----------



## TheExpatriate

GrepCode said:


> I am also with the same team. CO assigned on May 16th, Asked for PCC and medicals. Had medicals on 30th May and uploaded PCC on 10th Jun. No update after that. Can you add your full timeline ?


Chill Dude ....... June 10th is only 6 days ago, including two days off (Sat/Sun)


----------



## SS70011005

Archana ML said:


> Guys we got our grant today


Congrats.. Pls share you timeline... !! 189 or 190?


----------



## vicky10sep

Archana ML said:


> Guys we got our grant today


Hurray Congrats .. 
Now your husband can ask for a higher package with confidence ... just kidding  ..enjoy :target:


----------



## mns

GrepCode said:


> I am also with the same team. CO assigned on May 16th, Asked for PCC and medicals. Had medicals on 30th May and uploaded PCC on 10th Jun. No update after that. Can you add your full timeline ?


Hi this is my time line.


----------



## GrepCode

TheExpatriate said:


> Chill Dude ....... June 10th is only 6 days ago, including two days off (Sat/Sun)


Well, in this forum itself I have seen cases where people got the grant just after couple of days of uploading the documents.


----------



## Raf84

Archana ML said:


> Guys we got our grant today


congrats to you .. have a blast.. please share your timelines..


----------



## TheExpatriate

GrepCode said:


> Well, in this forum itself I have seen cases where people got the grant just after couple of days of uploading the documents.


doesn't make it the standard case ....... and usually it happens to guys who've been waiting for years and were just awaiting ESC clearance


----------



## Archana ML

Timeline:
ANZCO Code : 261313 | Invite : 14 April 2014 | Visa Application : 09 May 2014 | Medicals : 28 May 2014 | CO Allocation : 22 May 2014 | Indian PCC : 16 May 2014 | Jamaican PCC : 09 June 2014 | Grant : 16 June 2014


----------



## OZdream123

*Our Journey so far*

Hi expatforum folks!

Just wanted to give you guys an update about our journey so far...

Like you can see in my timeline, we got the grant on the 1st of May 2014.

I resigned from my job in NYC on the same day, with my last day at work being the 15th of June, booked the tickets for 20th May, and shipped all our stuff via container on the 12th. Sold all our remaining things, packed 8 large bags, and landed in Melbourne on the 22nd May 2014. We stayed with relatives far from the city for about a week, then moved close to the city on the 31st May.

Bought a car on the 6th of June, looked at houses in all suburbs and finalized a suburb and a new 2bed house last week. and put in an application. (note: neither one of us had a job at the time of rental application, so everyone told us we would not get approved)

Last Tuesday, i brushed up my resume, and sent in an application for a job posted on SEEK. I got a call the very next day, and cleared the first round of interview. On Friday, I had the second telephonic round of interview, and cleared that as well. Today, I went for the third round of a 2.5 hour long interview, and got the offer letter.

Our rental application was approved, and we signed the lease for our new house as well today, and we are moving in on the 19th of June. Thats exactly one month from the day we left NYC, knowing nothing about what awaits us.

Moral of the story: PLAN, and don't care about the naysayers. Things work differently here, but everything will work out.

I wish everyone who got grants in the last one month all the best, and I hope the guys waiting for the grant get it soon!

Good Luck!


----------



## huzefa85

Archana ML said:


> Timeline:
> ANZCO Code : 261313 | Invite : 14 April 2014 | Visa Application : 09 May 2014 | Medicals : 28 May 2014 | CO Allocation : 22 May 2014 | Indian PCC : 16 May 2014 | Jamaican PCC : 09 June 2014 | Grant : 16 June 2014


Many congrats Archana  and best of luck for your future in Australia 
Can you please tell us which team your CO is from and initials ?


----------



## Archana ML

huzefa85 said:


> Many congrats Archana  and best of luck for your future in Australia
> Can you please tell us which team your CO is from and initials ?


Thanks 

Team : Brisbane Team 33
CO : David CAMPBELL


----------



## bond_bhai

Archana ML said:


> Thanks
> 
> Team : Brisbane Team 33
> CO : DC


Congrats! Can you edit your post to include only the Initials? That's what we have been following in this forum, "as little as possible" personal information reg the CO and yourself as well! Thanks!


----------



## OZdream123

Archana ML said:


> Thanks
> 
> Team : Brisbane Team 33
> CO :


Congratulation for the grant. According to forum rules I would politely request you to edit your reply and only post the initials of the CO.


----------



## smady41

Archana ML said:


> Timeline:
> ANZCO Code : 261313 | Invite : 14 April 2014 | Visa Application : 09 May 2014 | Medicals : 28 May 2014 | CO Allocation : 22 May 2014 | Indian PCC : 16 May 2014 | Jamaican PCC : 09 June 2014 | Grant : 16 June 2014


Hi Archana,

Good luck. Seeing your timelines and hearing CO is from Team 33 makes me very happy. Am also picked by T33 and is now waiting for Netherlands PCC. 

Good luck to you and your husband and have a great life in AUS.


----------



## Raf84

OZdream123 said:


> Hi expatforum folks!
> 
> Just wanted to give you guys an update about our journey so far...
> 
> Like you can see in my timeline, we got the grant on the 1st of May 2014.
> 
> I resigned from my job in NYC on the same day, with my last day at work being the 15th of June, booked the tickets for 20th May, and shipped all our stuff via container on the 12th. Sold all our remaining things, packed 8 large bags, and landed in Melbourne on the 22nd May 2014. We stayed with relatives far from the city for about a week, then moved close to the city on the 31st May.
> 
> Bought a car on the 6th of June, looked at houses in all suburbs and finalized a suburb and a new 2bed house last week. and put in an application. (note: neither one of us had a job at the time of rental application, so everyone told us we would not get approved)
> 
> Last Tuesday, i brushed up my resume, and sent in an application for a job posted on SEEK. I got a call the very next day, and cleared the first round of interview. On Friday, I had the second telephonic round of interview, and cleared that as well. Today, I went for the third round of a 2.5 hour long interview, and got the offer letter.
> 
> Our rental application was approved, and we signed the lease for our new house as well today, and we are moving in on the 19th of June. Thats exactly one month from the day we left NYC, knowing nothing about what awaits us.
> 
> Moral of the story: PLAN, and don't care about the naysayers. Things work differently here, but everything will work out.
> 
> I wish everyone who got grants in the last one month all the best, and I hope the guys waiting for the grant get it soon!
> 
> Good Luck!


Best of luck buddy .. Extremely motivating...:rockon:


----------



## huzefa85

OZdream123 said:


> Hi expatforum folks!
> 
> Just wanted to give you guys an update about our journey so far...
> 
> Like you can see in my timeline, we got the grant on the 1st of May 2014.
> 
> I resigned from my job in NYC on the same day, with my last day at work being the 15th of June, booked the tickets for 20th May, and shipped all our stuff via container on the 12th. Sold all our remaining things, packed 8 large bags, and landed in Melbourne on the 22nd May 2014. We stayed with relatives far from the city for about a week, then moved close to the city on the 31st May.
> 
> Bought a car on the 6th of June, looked at houses in all suburbs and finalized a suburb and a new 2bed house last week. and put in an application. (note: neither one of us had a job at the time of rental application, so everyone told us we would not get approved)
> 
> Last Tuesday, i brushed up my resume, and sent in an application for a job posted on SEEK. I got a call the very next day, and cleared the first round of interview. On Friday, I had the second telephonic round of interview, and cleared that as well. Today, I went for the third round of a 2.5 hour long interview, and got the offer letter.
> 
> Our rental application was approved, and we signed the lease for our new house as well today, and we are moving in on the 19th of June. Thats exactly one month from the day we left NYC, knowing nothing about what awaits us.
> 
> Moral of the story: PLAN, and don't care about the naysayers. Things work differently here, but everything will work out.
> 
> I wish everyone who got grants in the last one month all the best, and I hope the guys waiting for the grant get it soon!
> 
> Good Luck!


Hey OZDream,

gr8 story and very good timelines in terms of settling and getting a job in Australia. I've read on other threads where people are in Australia for over 6 months now and still looking for a job (scared the hell out of me). Your story gives us all a lot of confidence 

From your timelines, I see you are a software engineer.
If i may ask, what is your expertise and did you get a job related to your field of work ?


----------



## Pradeep88

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> 1) This should be fine though not recommended. Unless you are short of slots (60) why would you do that? And how does it make your CO's job easy? And, why have they given all those standard categorisations/descriptions (bank statement/letter from employer, etc.) if they wanted everything related to your employment in one PDF?? Were you short of slots?
> 
> 2) it is unnecessary to upload a photograph.
> 
> Max


Thanx Max for the reply!

Actually I had only one Job with two positions within the same company (i got promoted), so my position in the employment contract is different from my current position mentioned in the employment certificate. So i placed all the evidence in one file with chronological order including the promotion letter so that the case officer could easily trace my employment timeline.


----------



## smady41

mns said:


> In my case co assigned on May 14th from Brisbane team 33
> Asked only medicals submitted on 21 may. Till now there is no response from them?
> I am unable find the reasons.


Can you tell me whats the initials of your CO from T33? Mine is AK.


----------



## OZdream123

huzefa85 said:


> Hey OZDream,
> 
> gr8 story and very good timelines in terms of settling and getting a job in Australia. I've read on other threads where people are in Australia for over 6 months now and still looking for a job (scared the hell out of me). Your story gives us all a lot of confidence
> 
> From your timelines, I see you are a software engineer.
> If i may ask, what is your expertise and did you get a job related to your field of work ?


Yes. exactly related to my expertise, to the T. The pay here is very slightly lower than what i was making in NYC, but thats alright. doesn't make a lot of difference.

stay confident and stay motivated.


----------



## GrepCode

smady41 said:


> Can you tell me whats the initials of your CO from T33? Mine is AK.



Mine is SO


----------



## mns

smady41 said:


> Can you tell me whats the initials of your CO from T33? Mine is AK.


Mine is JL


----------



## Archana ML

bond_bhai said:


> Congrats! Can you edit your post to include only the Initials? That's what we have been following in this forum, "as little as possible" personal information reg the CO and yourself as well! Thanks!


Hi, I am unable to edit. Let me know any other way of editing..


----------



## smady41

GrepCode said:


> Mine is SO


In my opinion, we should email and follow up with a call to this CO once after 3 weeks of submitting all requested docs. 

If you are at this mark, my advice is to email and call.  Good luck to you buddy.


----------



## ALIPA

OZdream123 said:


> Hi expatforum folks!
> 
> Just wanted to give you guys an update about our journey so far...
> 
> Good Luck!


Hi ... I still remember your whole story..I shared it with my friends also..today post further encouraging everyone. Wish you all the best and happiness....


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Archana ML said:


> Guys we got our grant today


Congrats!


----------



## Archana ML

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## manmvk

Sam2304 said:


> In case anyone is following the timelines - I too got the grant today. Check my signature for details


Congratulation...Wish you and your family all the very best!!!...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

OZdream123 said:


> Hi expatforum folks!
> 
> Just wanted to give you guys an update about our journey so far...
> 
> Like you can see in my timeline, we got the grant on the 1st of May 2014.
> 
> I resigned from my job in NYC on the same day, with my last day at work being the 15th of June, booked the tickets for 20th May, and shipped all our stuff via container on the 12th. Sold all our remaining things, packed 8 large bags, and landed in Melbourne on the 22nd May 2014. We stayed with relatives far from the city for about a week, then moved close to the city on the 31st May.
> 
> Bought a car on the 6th of June, looked at houses in all suburbs and finalized a suburb and a new 2bed house last week. and put in an application. (note: neither one of us had a job at the time of rental application, so everyone told us we would not get approved)
> 
> Last Tuesday, i brushed up my resume, and sent in an application for a job posted on SEEK. I got a call the very next day, and cleared the first round of interview. On Friday, I had the second telephonic round of interview, and cleared that as well. Today, I went for the third round of a 2.5 hour long interview, and got the offer letter.
> 
> Our rental application was approved, and we signed the lease for our new house as well today, and we are moving in on the 19th of June. Thats exactly one month from the day we left NYC, knowing nothing about what awaits us.
> 
> Moral of the story: PLAN, and don't care about the naysayers. Things work differently here, but everything will work out.
> 
> I wish everyone who got grants in the last one month all the best, and I hope the guys waiting for the grant get it soon!
> 
> Good Luck!


All the very best for your future!


----------



## ankita009jain

*Congrats!*



Archana ML said:


> Guys we got our grant today


Hi Archana,

Many congratulations!!

I pray this week brings good news like yours to many of us!

Ok, I wanted to ask - So your husband bagged a job offer even before you got ur PR. This means.. ppl who are waiting for their Visa's can start applying for job and if luck prevails by the time u get ur PR, u already have job offer!

Bravo! Touchwood lucky women, you will be landin in Oz widout any stress of lookin for a job!! Good luck!


----------



## er_viral

Congratulations Archana!


----------



## Raf84

Archana ML said:


> Thanks for your response. Well my husband is in salary negotiation stage and so asked.


Great.. now also have a visa in hand .. Can you please share how can we apply jobs from india??.. did you apply on any specific website? or any agent ??..


----------



## Sandy J

Archana ML said:


> Guys we got our grant today


Congrats Archana


----------



## jatadi

Ya kindly advice how to look out for jobs in oz while in India


----------



## jatadi

guys how to apply for jobs in oz while one is in India???


----------



## manmvk

Bluegum2012 said:


> Friday 13th is believed to be unlucky day for few but definitely not for me.
> 
> 
> Just around the mid day things were changed dramatically with the GRANT news
> 
> My Current Status :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


Congratulation...Wish you and your family all the very best!!!...


----------



## manmvk

Archana ML said:


> Guys we got our grant today


Congratulation...Wish you and your family all the very best!!!...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jatadi said:


> guys how to apply for jobs in oz while one is in India???


Seek.com.au


----------



## kct_ash

saketjade said:


> Hi guys my immi account says no health chk reqd. E medical says reports uploaded 3 jun. However health evidece is still in requested mode. Any thing to worry abt.


How do you check the E Medical report? 

I did my medicals last thursday. I was told that it takes upto two weeks for the results to reach immi, because of the HIV test. 

The link had disappeared under the uploaded documents section now.


----------



## parmar.harpreet

I heard that its almost impossible to get a job in Australia without being actually there. I would love to have an offer before I move there. Has anyone got a job there, while still in India?


----------



## smady41

kct_ash said:


> How do you check the E Medical report?
> 
> I did my medicals last thursday. I was told that it takes upto two weeks for the results to reach immi, because of the HIV test.
> 
> The link had disappeared under the uploaded documents section now.


Go to this link. Enter the requested data and log in. You can print the status and keep a pdf copy for your reference.

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## kct_ash

smady41 said:


> Go to this link. Enter the requested data and log in. You can print the status and keep a pdf copy for your reference.
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Nice & prompt. It even says the case has been submitted to DIBP !!


----------



## chennaiguy

parmar.harpreet said:


> I heard that its almost impossible to get a job in Australia without being actually there. I would love to have an offer before I move there. Has anyone got a job there, while still in India?


Even I wud love to have an offer (atleast 1 offer ) but what to do buddy, it is literally impossible to get from here.


----------



## hiya_hanan

When I try it says " A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry."
I am putting my family name & all correct details. I have uploaded my medicals on last wed (11-June-14)

T&R
hiya_hanan



smady41 said:


> Go to this link. Enter the requested data and log in. You can print the status and keep a pdf copy for your reference.
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Hunter85

Mate I dont know how things are working in your country but so far I have been living in 3 different countries and I can easily say that in non of the countries they would make an offer to a person who isnt living in the city where the job opportunity is.

I am from Izmir/Turkey and it was almost impossible to get a job interview without writing an Istanbul address on my CV

Right now I am working in Czech Republic, here also they wouldnt hire anyone who is not living in Prague.

You are talking about getting hired from India???? Com on, it is really unrealistic. Only if you have a really rare/specific domain which they URGENTLY need they will hire you from overseas. 

But if you really want to try your luck I would suggest visiting international recruiting agency web-sites. Maybe they will hire you but a local HR companies wont waste their time with overseas applicants...



parmar.harpreet said:


> I heard that its almost impossible to get a job in Australia without being actually there. I would love to have an offer before I move there. Has anyone got a job there, while still in India?


----------



## Archana ML

ankita009jain said:


> Hi Archana,
> 
> Many congratulations!!
> 
> I pray this week brings good news like yours to many of us!
> 
> Ok, I wanted to ask - So your husband bagged a job offer even before you got ur PR. This means.. ppl who are waiting for their Visa's can start applying for job and if luck prevails by the time u get ur PR, u already have job offer!
> 
> Bravo! Touchwood lucky women, you will be landin in Oz widout any stress of lookin for a job!! Good luck!


Hi,

Many Thanks.. He got an offer from his current employer for a project in Melbourne. we still have to decide to take that offer or look out for other opportunities depending on the salary they offer.

All the best to you


----------



## parmar.harpreet

Hunter85 said:


> Mate I dont know how things are working in your country but so far I have been living in 3 different countries and I can easily say that in non of the countries they would make an offer to a person who isnt living in the city where the job opportunity is.
> 
> I am from Izmir/Turkey and it was almost impossible to get a job interview without writing an Istanbul address on my CV
> 
> Right now I am working in Czech Republic, here also they wouldnt hire anyone who is not living in Prague.
> 
> You are talking about getting hired from India???? Com on, it is really unrealistic. Only if you have a really rare/specific domain which they URGENTLY need they will hire you from overseas.
> 
> But if you really want to try your luck I would suggest visiting international recruiting agency web-sites. Maybe they will hire you but a local HR companies wont waste their time with overseas applicants...


Well if a candidate have the PR and is willing to relocate, whats the big deal about offering a job to that candidate even if he is in India or any other country? I just don't understand the logic behind it.

Job interviews for my sector (IT) generally happen over phone or video calls all the time, so that should not be a problem. Also the skill set (basically programming) has little to do with the locale. I myself hv taken many interviews for my company. Given the same scenario, I woudn't really care much about where the candidate is currently if he/she deserves the jobs and will be able to join my office.


----------



## Archana ML

Raf84 said:


> Great.. now also have a visa in hand .. Can you please share how can we apply jobs from india??.. did you apply on any specific website? or any agent ??..


Well, he has got this offer from his current employer but we are yet to decide.


----------



## sunnyboi

parmar.harpreet said:


> Well if a candidate have the PR and is willing to relocate, whats the big deal about offering a job to that candidate even if he is in India or any other country? I just don't understand the logic behind it.
> 
> Job interviews for my sector (IT) generally happen over phone or video calls all the time, so that should not be a problem. Also the skill set (basically programming) has little to do with the locale. I myself hv taken many interviews for my company. Given the same scenario, I woudn't really care much about where the candidate is currently if he/she deserves the jobs and will be able to join my office.


Well, you can try. In case you do get a job, please let us know. It would really help us before making the big move.


----------



## smady41

hiya_hanan said:


> When I try it says " A Health Case with these details cannot be found. Please retry."
> I am putting my family name & all correct details. I have uploaded my medicals on last wed (11-June-14)
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


Not sure. Above error is when the supplied info is incorrect. But if you are sure, then you ought to follow up with the medical center again to see if they uploaded your docs or not.


----------



## soodrahul

Archana ML said:


> Guys we got our grant today


Congrats !!


----------



## cloudram

*Invite is expiring while waiting for the passport*

Hi,

I got the the invite on 28-Apr-2014, So, My invite is getting expired on 27th June , 2014.

I applied for a re-issue of passport on 21-May-2014 and I have not got the passport yet. I tried calling the RPO office and say that it will take approximately two weeks if your passport application is in "action is initiated for printing to be followed by ....". But two weeks also over in my case. Its a normal application, they did not accept tatkal for my case. Obviously, they have stamped my old passport as "Cancelled"


Can I submit my 189 visa application with my old passport now and go ahead? Once CO asks or gets allocated , I can communicate explaining the situation.



189-Visa, ACS : 12-Feb-2014 || IELTS: overall 7.5 || EOI: 21-Apr-2014 || Invite: 28-Apr-14 || Visa lodge ????


----------



## parmar.harpreet

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the the invite on 28-Apr-2014, So, My invite is getting expired on 27th June , 2014.
> 
> I applied for a re-issue of passport on 21-May-2014 and I have not got the passport yet. I tried calling the RPO office and say that it will take approximately two weeks if your passport application is in "action is initiated for printing to be followed by ....". But two weeks also over in my case. Its a normal application, they did not accept tatkal for my case. Obviously, they have stamped my old passport as "Cancelled"
> 
> 
> Can I submit my 189 visa application with my old passport now and go ahead? Once CO asks or gets allocated , I can communicate explaining the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 189-Visa, ACS : 12-Feb-2014 || IELTS: overall 7.5 || EOI: 21-Apr-2014 || Invite: 28-Apr-14 || Visa lodge ????


I think you should be able to lodge the visa. After visa is lodged you can fill up a form (i think form 1022 - change in circumstances). There is a provision to update your passport details if you get a new passport using this form.


----------



## MilanPS

parmar.harpreet said:


> I think you should be able to lodge the visa. After visa is lodged you can fill up a form (i think form 1022 - change in circumstances). There is a provision to update your passport details if you get a new passport using this form.


That's form 929 or 939


----------



## parmar.harpreet

MilanPS said:


> That's form 929 or 939


I think its 1022 only. Look here:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf


----------



## Saradha_J

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the the invite on 28-Apr-2014, So, My invite is getting expired on 27th June , 2014.
> 
> I applied for a re-issue of passport on 21-May-2014 and I have not got the passport yet. I tried calling the RPO office and say that it will take approximately two weeks if your passport application is in "action is initiated for printing to be followed by ....". But two weeks also over in my case. Its a normal application, they did not accept tatkal for my case. Obviously, they have stamped my old passport as "Cancelled"
> 
> Can I submit my 189 visa application with my old passport now and go ahead? Once CO asks or gets allocated , I can communicate explaining the situation.
> 
> 189-Visa, ACS : 12-Feb-2014 || IELTS: overall 7.5 || EOI: 21-Apr-2014 || Invite: 28-Apr-14 || Visa lodge ????


Also I would suggest going down to the regional passport office in person. I have found that they do not update the status online properly. For my PCC application it was showing the status as if it was still with police commissioner office. They said the same when I called too. But when I went down to the regional passport office, they said the PCC was ready 10 days back!! 
And a word of warning. Try to reach the office by 10 in the morning and be prepared to spend the whole day there. They only answer to enquiries between 10 to 12.30


----------



## jatadi

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the the invite on 28-Apr-2014, So, My invite is getting expired on 27th June , 2014.
> 
> I applied for a re-issue of passport on 21-May-2014 and I have not got the passport yet. I tried calling the RPO office and say that it will take approximately two weeks if your passport application is in "action is initiated for printing to be followed by ....". But two weeks also over in my case. Its a normal application, they did not accept tatkal for my case. Obviously, they have stamped my old passport as "Cancelled"
> 
> 
> Can I submit my 189 visa application with my old passport now and go ahead? Once CO asks or gets allocated , I can communicate explaining the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 189-Visa, ACS : 12-Feb-2014 || IELTS: overall 7.5 || EOI: 21-Apr-2014 || Invite: 28-Apr-14 || Visa lodge ????


our's was the same situation..u would have lodged for your visa application with your previous passport and then send it for reissue like we did because it takes approx 8 weeks once the co is allocated and u can always explain your situation to him/her.Now I dont whether u will b able to lodge your application with your cancelled passport or not.If your status for passport is Printing is initiated then agagin it will take somewhere around 10-12 days to come.All the best!


----------



## MilanPS

parmar.harpreet said:


> I think its 1022 only. Look here:
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf


Per my & my agent's knowledge, it is 929 only. I've intimated the change in my passport details using this form only. 

www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf

I'm not sure about 1022, might be right too.


----------



## jatadi

parmar.harpreet said:


> I think you should be able to lodge the visa. After visa is lodged you can fill up a form (i think form 1022 - change in circumstances). There is a provision to update your passport details if you get a new passport using this form.


Form 929 is to b filled for the change in passport details


----------



## ahmedkhoja

OZdream123 said:


> Hi expatforum folks!
> 
> Just wanted to give you guys an update about our journey so far...
> 
> Like you can see in my timeline, we got the grant on the 1st of May 2014.
> 
> I resigned from my job in NYC on the same day, with my last day at work being the 15th of June, booked the tickets for 20th May, and shipped all our stuff via container on the 12th. Sold all our remaining things, packed 8 large bags, and landed in Melbourne on the 22nd May 2014. We stayed with relatives far from the city for about a week, then moved close to the city on the 31st May.
> 
> Bought a car on the 6th of June, looked at houses in all suburbs and finalized a suburb and a new 2bed house last week. and put in an application. (note: neither one of us had a job at the time of rental application, so everyone told us we would not get approved)
> 
> Last Tuesday, i brushed up my resume, and sent in an application for a job posted on SEEK. I got a call the very next day, and cleared the first round of interview. On Friday, I had the second telephonic round of interview, and cleared that as well. Today, I went for the third round of a 2.5 hour long interview, and got the offer letter.
> 
> Our rental application was approved, and we signed the lease for our new house as well today, and we are moving in on the 19th of June. Thats exactly one month from the day we left NYC, knowing nothing about what awaits us.
> 
> Moral of the story: PLAN, and don't care about the naysayers. Things work differently here, but everything will work out.
> 
> I wish everyone who got grants in the last one month all the best, and I hope the guys waiting for the grant get it soon!
> 
> Good Luck!


Congrats. Your post is motivating and a.refreshing change


----------



## cloudram

jatadi said:


> our's was the same situation..u would have lodged for your visa application with your previous passport and then send it for reissue like we did because it takes approx 8 weeks once the co is allocated and u can always explain your situation to him/her.Now I dont whether u will b able to lodge your application with your cancelled passport or not.If your status for passport is Printing is initiated then agagin it will take somewhere around 10-12 days to come.All the best!



However I have scanned my passport in color copies before I applied for a re-issue , ie.without the cancelled stamp on it.

Another question is, you said 10 -12 days? Hope you meant only working days or even weekends are counted ? Also, this is the 11th day for me in this state.

Regards
Cloudram


----------



## monte1

*Call DIBP*

Congrats to everybody who have got grants lately, CO's are doing good job there.

Just to update you with my case, I called up DIBP on Friday for the first time, and as expected, exactly after 1 hour the call was responded. 

When I asked them if they can tell me the details of my CO, I was told that CO will contact directly if he would want to and further added that seeing my lodgement date they even doubt if a CO had been assigned to my case. I was also told to give my email id, so that they would send a link on CO allocation timelines, it is the same which somebody in the forum already suggested to me a while back. 

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications

I informed that I am aware of the link and requested if they can tell me more specifically about my case, it was then they agreed to assist me and looked into my profile and confirmed that CO has not been allocated to my case. 

So the wait continues...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

cloudram said:


> However I have scanned my passport in color copies before I applied for a re-issue , ie.without the cancelled stamp on it.
> 
> Another question is, you said 10 -12 days? Hope you meant only working days or even weekends are counted ? Also, this is the 11th day for me in this state.
> 
> Regards
> Cloudram


Buddy, lodge the visa!!!! Rest all will and can be managed!!!!
Put in the old passport details buddy, and just lodge the visa!
Then, when the new passport comes, fill up form 929, sign it, scan it and upload it in your visa account, and you are done.
When the CO is allocated, you will receive an email, and the best way ahead should be to reply to your CO on that email with the previously uploaded form 929 again to be on safer side.

Hope thus solves your query..

Now, rush rush man. And lodge you visa immediately. Such chances are not given by god easily, so please please lodge immediately.

Remember one logical thing - lodging visa is IMPORTANT. after that you can always change whatever mistakes you make, so just lodge the visa man!!
Best of luck!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## jatadi

cloudram said:


> However I have scanned my passport in color copies before I applied for a re-issue , ie.without the cancelled stamp on it.
> 
> Another question is, you said 10 -12 days? Hope you meant only working days or even weekends are counted ? Also, this is the 11th day for me in this state.
> 
> Regards
> Cloudram


don't count the weekends and if you have your copy of passport without the stamp of cancelled on it then you must go ahead...dont let this invite get expired...When co was allocated to our case our passport was still under making and that day only we explained our situation to our co and she readily agreed....I guess there wont be any problem with you either....Good Luck!


----------



## Bhasker

Yenigalla said:


> Bhasker, Looks like you are confused at this juncture.
> Have You lodged your visa application after receiving invitation to lodge? ?
> CO will be allocated once you lodge your application with DIBP and your case is in progress.
> Once you lodge your application upload reqd documents. CO will contact you for pending docs if any.


Hi Yenigalla,

I received invite on 26th may. Lodged visa (Paid the fees) on 5th June. 
I have not uploaded a single document so far. As I am trying to figure out this PCC thing. Rest all Docs I have in my possession. When I get the right PCC I shall upload all docs in one go. That's why I was wondering if CO is already allocated and is waiting for me to upload? Should I upload the rest of the docs (except PCC) does it make a difference?


----------



## jatadi

Bhasker said:


> Hi Yenigalla,
> 
> I received invite on 26th may. Lodged visa (Paid the fees) on 5th June.
> I have not uploaded a single document so far. As I am trying to figure out this PCC thing. Rest all Docs I have in my possession. When I get the right PCC I shall upload all docs in one go. That's why I was wondering if CO is already allocated and is waiting for me to upload? Should I upload the rest of the docs (except PCC) does it make a difference?


Alongwith the other docs why dont you get the medicals done and apply for pcc also as taking pcc from passport office is just a matter of an hour.Just generate your user id on passport sewa govt account fill in the online form for pcc and take its print out with ARN number on top of it to your nearest passport office alongwith your original passport and 1 copy of it and if your police reports are flashed in their account as clear they will give you your pcc right there.Hope you get a clear idea now.Good Luck!


----------



## sandeepr

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the the invite on 28-Apr-2014, So, My invite is getting expired on 27th June , 2014.
> 
> I applied for a re-issue of passport on 21-May-2014 and I have not got the passport yet. I tried calling the RPO office and say that it will take approximately two weeks if your passport application is in "action is initiated for printing to be followed by ....". But two weeks also over in my case. Its a normal application, they did not accept tatkal for my case. Obviously, they have stamped my old passport as "Cancelled"
> 
> Can I submit my 189 visa application with my old passport now and go ahead? Once CO asks or gets allocated , I can communicate explaining the situation.
> 
> 189-Visa, ACS : 12-Feb-2014 || IELTS: overall 7.5 || EOI: 21-Apr-2014 || Invite: 28-Apr-14 || Visa lodge ????


Hi,

I faced the same issue when I applied for pp renewal. The problem for late dispatch was becoz of the police person who visits your place to verify ur details.

Check with him if u know where he is stationed, generally u can know that from ue local PS. In my case he sent a long detailed report which was unnecessary and he called me after two weeks to sign a fresh application to submit to the rpo.

I got the pp in one week after signing the New application. I would suggest to Chk with him and oncw its in printing status it hardly takes 2-3 days to recieve the pp.


----------



## Bhasker

*PCC (India) Confusion*

Guys, Please help!

Okay, I live and work in City A, got permanent address in city B, Got passport made from city C.

Now I went to city B (Permanent address) and got a PCC from the commissioners ofc. When I came back I found out on this forum that this PCC wont work. I need to go to nearest PSK (passport seva kendra).

I am now back in city A where I work. I went to its PSK today and sum1 there told me that I should go to city C (where passport was made).

The problem is that I do not have address proof for city A. No ration card or bill or anything. I only have a rent agreement which I got made last year. 

So if I go to PSK of city C. Should I even mention that I have been residing and currently reside in city A? I am thinking I'll show them the PCC I got from city B which says 'Permanent resident since 2007' but if I do this will the DIBP ppl question that my employment (of 5 years) has been shown from city A in the application?

Also in form 80, they ask last 10 years residence. Will they ask for proofs for the same too?

Very Very confused..


----------



## hgupta

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you were not able to submit documents to Queensland. The total size limit for all the attachments for Queensland is only 5 mb. That means you have to compress all your pdf documents to a total of <5 mb. YOu can use PDFill software for the same. Please let me know any further help from my part.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Dear.

I ve got their sponsorship. Now Ive got invitation to apply for visa but I cannot locate the link or button on the site where I can fill application for the visa.

Please guide


----------



## cloudram

sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I faced the same issue when I applied for pp renewal. The problem for late dispatch was becoz of the police person who visits your place to verify ur details.
> 
> Check with him if u know where he is stationed, generally u can know that from ue local PS. In my case he sent a long detailed report which was unnecessary and he called me after two weeks to sign a fresh application to submit to the rpo.
> 
> I got the pp in one week after signing the New application. I would suggest to Chk with him and oncw its in printing status it hardly takes 2-3 days to recieve the pp.


Hi,

Thanks for the response. Actually I checked with Police verification team through a known contact, it was done in 2 days and next 3 days the Commissoner office has submitted the report to passport office. The online status also reflectecd the same. After that, its been 11 working days today , in this "Action for passport printing is initiated to be followed by lamination, signing, quality check and to dispatch".


Thanks
Cloudram


----------



## rocky198

waiting for grant


----------



## Bhasker

jatadi said:


> Alongwith the other docs why dont you get the medicals done and apply for pcc also as taking pcc from passport office is just a matter of an hour.Just generate your user id on passport sewa govt account fill in the online form for pcc and take its print out with ARN number on top of it to your nearest passport office alongwith your original passport and 1 copy of it and if your police reports are flashed in their account as clear they will give you your pcc right there.Hope you get a clear idea now.Good Luck!


Thanks for responding jatadi. I already got my medicals done today morning. Hospital staff said they will upload in 4-5 days themselves. So that is done but PCC seems to be confusing. I just posted doubt regarding that. Here goes:

_*Guys, Please help!

Okay, I live and work in City A, got permanent address in city B, Got passport made from city C.

Now I went to city B (Permanent address) and got a PCC from the commissioners ofc. When I came back I found out on this forum that this PCC wont work. I need to go to nearest PSK (passport seva kendra).

I am now back in city A where I work. I went to its PSK today and sum1 there told me that I should go to city C (where passport was made).

The problem is that I do not have address proof for city A. No ration card or bill or anything. I only have a rent agreement which I got made last year.

So if I go to PSK of city C. Should I even mention that I have been residing and currently reside in city A? I am thinking I'll show them the PCC I got from city B which says 'Permanent resident since 2007' but if I do this will the DIBP ppl question that my employment (of 5 years) has been shown from city A in the application?

Also in form 80, they ask last 10 years residence. Will they ask for proofs for the same too?

Very Very confused.. *_


----------



## jatadi

Our status of ppt printing initiated flashed on 3rd june and v received our passport on 14th june...for u the next status will b that your passport has been printed only after that u will get your ppt


----------



## rocky198

Hi guys,
I have a concern. My wife who is the main applicant was working for 7 years in india and she got 55 points and with spouse contribution, it came to 60 and we lodged our visa. But since 2 years after coming to australia, she wasnt working at all. But I am earning member for 3 years in australia and I am additional applicant in visa application. Is there any chance for grant to decline saying mai applicant isnt working? Did any of you faced this situation? Pls suggest experienced guys.


----------



## SS70011005

rocky198 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a concern. My wife who is the main applicant was working for 7 years in india and she got 55 points and with spouse contribution, it came to 60 and we lodged our visa. But since 2 years after coming to australia, she wasnt working at all. But I am earning member for 3 years in australia and I am additional applicant in visa application. Is there any chance for grant to decline saying mai applicant isnt working? Did any of you faced this situation? Pls suggest experienced guys.


No issues with that.. you have to show relevant work experience in last 10 years. If she has all the documents to prove her employment then I don't see a reason why the visa should be denied..


----------



## RaniMatta

Hi guys, i have a clarification about Form 80:
1- my old company has moved address, after i left the company, should i put the old address where i have worked or the new address (they even changes phone numbers)
2- regarding designations; My work Visa mentioned my position as Mechanical Engineer, and i have got my experience letter mentioning position as mechanical engineer, but internally my Title was (Sales Engineer). would it make a problem if they called the company and someone told that i was working for the company as Sales engineer? should i phone the HR and inform them that they might get a call asking about me and that they should confirm my position as mechanical engineer?


----------



## TheExpatriate

RaniMatta said:


> Hi guys, i have a clarification about Form 80:
> 1- my old company has moved address, after i left the company, should i put the old address where i have worked or the new address (they even changes phone numbers)
> 2- regarding designations; My work Visa mentioned my position as Mechanical Engineer, and i have got my experience letter mentioning position as mechanical engineer, but internally my Title was (Sales Engineer). would it make a problem if they called the company and someone told that i was working for the company as Sales engineer? should i phone the HR and inform them that they might get a call asking about me and that they should confirm my position as mechanical engineer?


1- Put both and make a clarification 

2- Work visa is irrelevant ...... The job title/roles/description at the company is what matters.


----------



## RaniMatta

TheExpatriate said:


> 2- Work visa is irrelevant ...... The job title/roles/description at the company is what matters.


Roles and job descriptions are ok and matches the required Mechanical Engineer position as per Engineers Australia, i have done the 3 Career Episode and was assessed as mechanical engineer.

whats worrying me is only the title


----------



## TheExpatriate

RaniMatta said:


> Roles and job descriptions are ok and matches the required Mechanical Engineer position as per Engineers Australia, i have done the 3 Career Episode and was assessed as mechanical engineer.
> 
> whats worrying me is only the title


Usually they care more about the JD and R&R than the title.

Be honest, because usually DIBP will always try to find where you lied to them to kick you out of the queue


----------



## mns

My CO asked me only medicals that too submitted.
I had dout will CO return to our case with 28 calendar days or 28 working days .
These date will count when co assigned or the date of submission of docs.

Seniors clarify me because CO allocated on 15 May submitted docs on 22 may


----------



## Welcome_me

OZdream123 said:


> Yes. exactly related to my expertise, to the T. The pay here is very slightly lower than what i was making in NYC, but thats alright. doesn't make a lot of difference.
> 
> stay confident and stay motivated.


Congrats!! Very kind of you to list down such details. Feelin all charged and motivated now! Gud luck mate!!


----------



## maq_qatar

Archana ML said:


> Guys we got our grant today


Great, Many Congratulation to you and your family :rockon:


----------



## sandeepr

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the response. Actually I checked with Police verification team through a known contact, it was done in 2 days and next 3 days the Commissoner office has submitted the report to passport office. The online status also reflectecd the same. After that, its been 11 working days today , in this "Action for passport printing is initiated to be followed by lamination, signing, quality check and to dispatch".
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Cloudram


If that is the case, I heard from a middle man and it was mentioned in the paper that passport books are scarce and they are taking more time to dispatch than anticipated time. I would say instead of 2 -3 weeks. now its 3-5 weeks.

I checked the same info when I went to the PSK but they said the problem was resolved and they have enough books. I dont know what might be the case with ur pp. As someone earlier suggested its better to goto the RPO and find out as well as apply for the visa and later change the passport number as time is running out.


----------



## maq_qatar

mns said:


> My CO asked me only medicals that too submitted.
> I had dout will CO return to our case with 28 calendar days or 28 working days .
> These date will count when co assigned or the date of submission of docs.
> 
> Seniors clarify me because CO allocated on 15 May submitted docs on 22 may


you have to respond within 28 days calendar days after you received requested document email. if documents are delayed due to any cause, write them back with showing some proof they will give you extension.


----------



## Achilles_as

OZdream123 said:


> Hi expatforum folks!
> 
> Just wanted to give you guys an update about our journey so far...
> 
> Like you can see in my timeline, we got the grant on the 1st of May 2014.
> 
> I resigned from my job in NYC on the same day, with my last day at work being the 15th of June, booked the tickets for 20th May, and shipped all our stuff via container on the 12th. Sold all our remaining things, packed 8 large bags, and landed in Melbourne on the 22nd May 2014. We stayed with relatives far from the city for about a week, then moved close to the city on the 31st May.
> 
> Bought a car on the 6th of June, looked at houses in all suburbs and finalized a suburb and a new 2bed house last week. and put in an application. (note: neither one of us had a job at the time of rental application, so everyone told us we would not get approved)
> 
> Last Tuesday, i brushed up my resume, and sent in an application for a job posted on SEEK. I got a call the very next day, and cleared the first round of interview. On Friday, I had the second telephonic round of interview, and cleared that as well. Today, I went for the third round of a 2.5 hour long interview, and got the offer letter.
> 
> Our rental application was approved, and we signed the lease for our new house as well today, and we are moving in on the 19th of June. Thats exactly one month from the day we left NYC, knowing nothing about what awaits us.
> 
> Moral of the story: PLAN, and don't care about the naysayers. Things work differently here, but everything will work out.
> 
> I wish everyone who got grants in the last one month all the best, and I hope the guys waiting for the grant get it soon!
> 
> Good Luck!


Congrats Dude!!! Stories like yours do keep the fire going among the rest of us.
All the best to your family.

BTW, which suburb you choose you house?


----------



## vicky10sep

No grants until now for today ? :frusty:


261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , CO : :help: , Grant : :juggle:


----------



## Achilles_as

Bluegum2012 said:


> Friday 13th is believed to be unlucky day for few but definitely not for me.
> 
> When I walked to work today I was chatting with one of my friend about how unlucky is Friday 13th (which is superstitious). He said he don’t believe it. Now I totally agree with him and someone said earlier that our thinking dominates our actions, maybe I was in despair.
> 
> Believe it or not we've been told to wrap up from Sydney in next 15 days. Yes you read it correctly my last working day in Sydney is 30th of Jun as my current project is getting over. I was really stressed.
> 
> Just around the mid day things were changed dramatically with the GRANT news and I didn’t spend a single min on my PC post lunch till the end of the day. Just enjoyed the moment for which I know all of us deserve and awaiting anxiously. I’ve lodged my application on 13th Dec 13 and Granted Visa on 13th Jun 14. Incidentally both days were “Fridays”.
> 
> Definitely we all will make it there. I want to thank you all and don’t want to exclude anyone of you coz this was the media which kept my spirits up and running when I was down and sometimes sad.
> 
> I will include each and everyone in my prayers tomorrow and definitely we all can make it.
> 
> Sincere thank you and god bless all of us.
> 
> My Current Status :rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


Congrats Dude!!!!


----------



## Achilles_as

lovetosmack said:


> No. If CO wanted it he would have asked for it in the same email. It's my guess.


Welcome back smacky, you been away sometime.


----------



## Achilles_as

sidswami said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I, along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Moment to cherish.
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members for the help and information I have received till date.
> 
> Still a long way to go!
> 
> Good luck to all others who are waiting.


Congratulations Mate to you and your family!!!


----------



## Achilles_as

Donavan said:


> My Job resigned, Plane ticket bought, flights for 31 August........
> 
> Now the fun starts.


Whoa!!! Dude that was fast esp. the job resignation. 
Congratulations btw!!!


----------



## Achilles_as

Haseeb.hasan said:


> AOA/Hi guys,
> Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers


Congrats Buddy!!!


----------



## Achilles_as

deepshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant letter today both for me and spouse... My heartfelt thanks to this forum and prompt replies to all my queries I had during the entire journey... Truly grateful to each and everyone of u !!


Congrats Deepshi. Looks like the CO finally believed that your husband is still your husband 

All the best for your life ahead!!!


----------



## ALIPA

What might have happened to " PRSEEKER" ? Too much drink...


----------



## Achilles_as

ALIPA said:


> What might have happened to " PRSEEKER" ? Too much drink...


I am sure that he must be still trying to crawl out of that beer barrel uke: :tea:


----------



## manmvk

_*It's a great news that still 190 grants are happening!!!!*_

See the pots from *mja_716* in *Subclass 190 |Slow Grant Speed| Lets share time Lines - Page 305*



mja_716 said:


> I received my 190 grant (systems analyst) yesterday after I called up the CO at Brisbane Team 34 and informed that I need a decision on my Visa Application as I am about to change jobs. The CO was quite co-operative and suggested that I wait till July 1st and hanged up. After an hour I received the grant. It has been a long wait of 5.5 months from visa application


His timeline as follows;

IELTS 7.0 Jan 2013, ACS Nov 2013, Systems Analyst - 261112, VIC SS Dec 2013, Onshore, Visa lodged Jan 7, 2014. CO allocated March 1st week 2014, Additional documents requested March10th, 2014. Additonal documents provided Mar.14 2014. Followed up with CO every month on status. Grant June 16, 2014

_Just sharing for the happiness of all 190 tired applicants like me _


----------



## sangramdey

A small query friends:
Is NOC mandatory for applying under 190?
Regards.


----------



## mns

Any grants today?????

Any one got grant from Brisbane team 33

Waiting from four weeks... After Co assigned,
asked only medicals. Updated four weeks back no response


----------



## Welcome_me

From the looks of it, I guess the grants are happening for Accountants & Chartered Accountants. 

People, I'm thinking of giving a call to DIBP. Would anyone mind sharing the contact number if DIBP please.


----------



## superm

Congrats guys!!



Haseeb.hasan said:


> AOA/Hi guys,
> Got my golden email today...very happy with this..as my medical was front-loaded..so my IED date is 15july2014....and will be flying around 12July..remember me in prayers





deepshi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant letter today both for me and spouse... My heartfelt thanks to this forum and prompt replies to all my queries I had during the entire journey... Truly grateful to each and everyone of u !!





Donavan said:


> My Job resigned, Plane ticket bought, flights for 31 August........
> 
> Now the fun starts.


----------



## lovetosmack

Achilles_as said:


> Welcome back smacky, you been away sometime.


Yeah.. Am starting to lose interest in all this. But once I read some post saying "granted" it recharges me


----------



## cancerianlrules

lovetosmack said:


> Yeah.. Am starting to lose interest in all this. But once I read some post saying "granted" it recharges me


Smacky there's a few people tracking your progress, including myself, for obvious reasons 

Do keep us posted! 

All the best.


----------



## arunan

*Finger print for Canadian/US PCC*

This information may be useful for people hunting for finger printing services in Bangalore to get the PCC from other countries. Got excellent service from Mr Kosti at Rs 3,000 . If you approach him directly it will cost Rs 2,500 but I went through a middle man listed in the associate list of fingerscan.ca so had to pay extra !!

Their website has all the contact details .
AHFS - Associated Handwriting and Forensic Services

To get the Canadian PCC from RCMP I used the fingerscan.ca services . They charge $124 CAD + $10 for normal postage . If you want the hard copy of the RCMP result in courier they charge $98 .

I took the finger prints and sent through courier which costed another Rs 2050. 

Hope this helps people looking for PCC from Canada.

Thanks,


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Archana ML said:


> Hi,
> 
> Many Thanks.. He got an offer from his current employer for a project in Melbourne. we still have to decide to take that offer or look out for other opportunities depending on the salary they offer.
> 
> All the best to you


So you mentioned 'current employer'. This puts your husband's job opportunity in a totally different light.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

*Got the golden mail!*

I am so happy to post that i just received the grant. :whoo: I am freaking.
I have no words to express my gratitude to all members, well wishers and friends who made this happen for me. Thank you each and everyone of you!


----------



## vicky10sep

niveditanwr3 said:


> I am so happy to post that i just received the grant. :whoo: I am freaking.
> I have no words to express my gratitude to all members, well wishers and friend is who made this happen for me. Thank you each and everyone of you!


Congrats for the grant !! :whoo:


----------



## smady41

niveditanwr3 said:


> I am so happy to post that i just received the grant. :whoo: I am freaking.
> I have no words to express my gratitude to all members, well wishers and friends who made this happen for me. Thank you each and everyone of you!


Congrats my friend. Would you mind sharing which was your CO team?


----------



## olways

niveditanwr3 said:


> I am so happy to post that i just received the grant. :whoo: I am freaking.
> I have no words to express my gratitude to all members, well wishers and friends who made this happen for me. Thank you each and everyone of you!


Congratulations on well deserved grant


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mns said:


> My CO asked me only medicals that too submitted.
> I had dout will CO return to our case with 28 calendar days or 28 working days .
> These date will count when co assigned or the date of submission of docs.
> 
> Seniors clarify me because CO allocated on 15 May submitted docs on 22 may


Buddy you got the understanding wrong. CO has given you 28 days (these are calendar days) to furnish the required docs. CO would not necessarily come back to your case only after 28 days. If you have uploaded your docs then let your CO know through an email. I guess you are worried about delay that would be caused in case CO does not come back to your case before these 28 days.

If you are worried because you may need more than 28 days to funish the required docs then also let your CO know. CO would provide you a grace period, provided your cause is genuine.

Max


----------



## mainak

niveditanwr3 said:


> I am so happy to post that i just received the grant. :whoo: I am freaking.
> I have no words to express my gratitude to all members, well wishers and friends who made this happen for me. Thank you each and everyone of you!


*Congrats*, not a speedy grant but still a good timeline from CO...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

niveditanwr3 said:


> I am so happy to post that i just received the grant. :whoo: I am freaking.
> I have no words to express my gratitude to all members, well wishers and friends who made this happen for me. Thank you each and everyone of you!


Congrats!

Never seen you on this forum before, may be I missed. But yes I wished you well.


----------



## Guest

*Didnt Subscribe to SMS Service*

Hi,

I am in a strange situation. My wife applied for PCC from Thane PSK but the idiots at the counter didnt register for SMS service. We realised it later. Called Customer Care whether we can opt for SMS service but they were bunch of useless as they didnt had any info.

The reason being - we bribed the person at SP Office to get our work done. Collected the file and got verification done at local police station and then took the file back to SP Office. Handed over to the guy whom we paid for the service. Since online uploading facility at SP Office is not yet available so they take files and get it uploaded at Thane PSK. He has confirmed that verification report has been uploaded but till now we havent received the sms/email stating PCC ready. We have been checking online but status has not changed yet.

We are in fix as to what should be done. The police guy has confirmed that work has been done, we didnt register for SMS service so have to rely on online status which is the same from day 1 and more importantly we are not presently in city to go in person at PSK to check the status.

Has anyone been through this situation or can suggest any advice. This is the last piece of document pending to be uploaded from my side.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

vicky10sep said:


> Congrats for the grant !! :whoo:



Thank you Vicky! Thank you so much!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Never seen you on this forum before, may be I missed. But yes I wished you well.


Thank you Max. Yes, i have been more of a silent reader on the forum. I wasn't sure what i was doing was correct until now; when i can start helping people with their queries  I was so eagerly waiting for this email. I CO had asked me for bank statements & payslips for the entire 3 years(36 months) as a further proof of employment. Although i had already submitted payslips for last 12 months, manager's reference letter, experience letter from MD, salary certificate, Dubai tecom authority ID card etc, yet i got such a request. And that not all, i was asked to submit further proof of a continuing relationship with my husband. I submitted everything i could get my hands on... 
I am so relaxed now..while i was analyzing why my requested docs status was not changing to received, i was thinking maybe there should be some alert for 28 days from the CO's request for documents and today was actually the 29th day. Maybe i am just assuming .


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

mainak said:


> *Congrats*, not a speedy grant but still a good timeline from CO...


Thank you Mainak! Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

smady41 said:


> Congrats my friend. Would you mind sharing which was your CO team?


Thank you smady. I am updating CO team on my timeline.


----------



## knightsword

Hi all, 
How do I know whether or not my visa application is under external security checks since I got a very general response from CO as follows: 

"You will appreciate that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against the legal requirements set out in Australia’s immigration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies - and this can take a considerable length of time (at least 12 months in most cases)."

Has anyone receive a response from CO stating clearly that your application is under external security check? If yes, please quote a few lines for me to read.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

niveditanwr3 said:


> Thank you Max. Yes, i have been more of a silent reader on the forum. I wasn't sure what i was doing was correct until now; when i can start helping people with their queries  I was so eagerly waiting for this email. I CO had asked me for bank statements & payslips for the entire 3 years(36 months) as a further proof of employment. Although i had already submitted payslips for last 12 months, manager's reference letter, experience letter from MD, salary certificate, Dubai tecom authority ID card etc, yet i got such a request. And that not all, i was asked to submit further proof of a continuing relationship with my husband. I submitted everything i could get my hands on...
> I am so relaxed now..while i was analyzing why my requested docs status was not changing to received, i was thinking maybe there should be some alert for 28 days from the CO's request for documents and today was actually the 29th day. Maybe i am just assuming .


Oh cool. Good to know. 

They do ask for payslips and bank statements from everyone as they serve as time stamped evidences.


----------



## vicky10sep

MaxTheWolf said:


> Oh cool. Good to know.
> 
> They do ask for payslips and bank statements from everyone as they serve as time stamped evidences.


Hey Dude ,

Can you please let me know what do you mean by time stamped evidences here ? I'm a bit confused ...


----------



## mamunvega

knightsword said:


> Hi all,
> How do I know whether or not my visa application is under external security checks since I got a very general response from CO as follows:
> 
> "You will appreciate that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against the legal requirements set out in Australia’s immigration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies - and this can take a considerable length of time (at least 12 months in most cases)."
> 
> Has anyone receive a response from CO stating clearly that your application is under external security check? If yes, please quote a few lines for me to read.


Are you a 189 or 190 applicant? Sadly, many applicants from my country got this infamous email from their COs.

:bolt:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

vicky10sep said:


> Hey Dude ,
> 
> Can you please let me know what do you mean by time stamped evidences here ? I'm a bit confused ...


Oh that was not the intent! I meant docs like employer reference, etc are drafted as 'from' to 'as at' date. But to account for discreet periods in between these 'from...to' dates, salary slips and bank statements do the job which show a recurring activity (salary credit) at a fixed time interval which proves you were with the employment all along.


----------



## parmar.harpreet

Guys, I just received my grant. So happy . I was not expecting it this soon. I lodged my visa on 4th May, uploaded all docs just day before yesterday (15th June). :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

parmar.harpreet said:


> Guys, I just received my grant. So happy . I was not expecting it this soon. I lodged my visa on 4th May, uploaded all docs just day before yesterday (15th June). :whoo: :whoo:


Congrats!


----------



## jamuu04

niveditanwr3 said:


> Thank you Max. Yes, i have been more of a silent reader on the forum. I wasn't sure what i was doing was correct until now; when i can start helping people with their queries  I was so eagerly waiting for this email. I CO had asked me for bank statements & payslips for the entire 3 years(36 months) as a further proof of employment. Although i had already submitted payslips for last 12 months, manager's reference letter, experience letter from MD, salary certificate, Dubai tecom authority ID card etc, yet i got such a request. And that not all, i was asked to submit further proof of a continuing relationship with my husband. I submitted everything i could get my hands on...
> I am so relaxed now..while i was analyzing why my requested docs status was not changing to received, i was thinking maybe there should be some alert for 28 days from the CO's request for documents and today was actually the 29th day. Maybe i am just assuming .


Hi! 

First of all congrats on your grant!

You said your CO asked for bank statements for the entire 3 years. Is this for your current job only and not your previous ones (if you had any previous ones)? The reason I'm asking is because I will not be able to provide bank statements for my first job that was way back in 2006 because I was paid via check and I usually encash them straight away.


----------



## HarryAdd

parmar.harpreet said:


> Guys, I just received my grant. So happy . I was not expecting it this soon. I lodged my visa on 4th May, uploaded all docs just day before yesterday (15th June). :whoo: :whoo:


Congrats! please share your timelines


----------



## Sandy J

niveditanwr3 said:


> I am so happy to post that i just received the grant. :whoo: I am freaking.
> I have no words to express my gratitude to all members, well wishers and friends who made this happen for me. Thank you each and everyone of you!


That's wonderful. Good luck for future endeavors. Congrats !!


----------



## vicky10sep

parmar.harpreet said:


> Guys, I just received my grant. So happy . I was not expecting it this soon. I lodged my visa on 4th May, uploaded all docs just day before yesterday (15th June). :whoo: :whoo:


Lucky you !! many Congratulations :tea:
Please share your timelines and visa subclass ... :rapture:


----------



## Sandy J

parmar.harpreet said:


> Guys, I just received my grant. So happy . I was not expecting it this soon. I lodged my visa on 4th May, uploaded all docs just day before yesterday (15th June). :whoo: :whoo:


Superlike. Next ininings begins. Congrats.


----------



## smady41

parmar.harpreet said:


> Guys, I just received my grant. So happy . I was not expecting it this soon. I lodged my visa on 4th May, uploaded all docs just day before yesterday (15th June). :whoo: :whoo:


Congrats man. Do you mind sharing your details and timelines in signature?


----------



## SS70011005

MaxTheWolf, 

I've just sent you a PM. Please reply. Really need your opinion on this. Thank you.


----------



## mns

MaxTheWolf said:


> Buddy you got the understanding wrong. CO has given you 28 days (these are calendar days) to furnish the required docs. CO would not necessarily come back to your case only after 28 days. If you have uploaded your docs then let your CO know through an email. I guess you are worried about delay that would be caused in case CO does not come back to your case before these 28 days.
> 
> If you are worried because you may need more than 28 days to funish the required docs then also let your CO know. CO would provide you a grace period, provided your cause is genuine.
> 
> Max


Thank you max.

Why because I uploaded dos on May 22 itself. CO asked only medicals.
And I mailed CO last week there is no response . I got auto generated ack
Almost 4 weeks from the medicals uploaded. In my immi account shows no medical evidence required.

This is my case.


----------



## mainak

parmar.harpreet said:


> Guys, I just received my grant. So happy . I was not expecting it this soon. I lodged my visa on 4th May, uploaded all docs just day before yesterday (15th June). :whoo: :whoo:


This is FAST like Crazy - CO loved you...


----------



## GrepCode

niveditanwr3 said:


> I am so happy to post that i just received the grant. :whoo: I am freaking.
> I have no words to express my gratitude to all members, well wishers and friends who made this happen for me. Thank you each and everyone of you!


Many Many Congrats ..


----------



## GrepCode

parmar.harpreet said:


> Guys, I just received my grant. So happy . I was not expecting it this soon. I lodged my visa on 4th May, uploaded all docs just day before yesterday (15th June). :whoo: :whoo:



Bahut Bahut Vadhayian veer. Full timeline please.


----------



## knightsword

mamunvega said:


> Are you a 189 or 190 applicant? Sadly, many applicants from my country got this infamous email from their COs.
> 
> :bolt:


I am 190 applicant and from Vietnam. Did you get the same email as mine? Does this mean that the application is under external security check?


----------



## Bhasker

Does the right PCC (issued through PSK) mention any addresses on the certificate? Current or permanent or any address for that matter?

I googled PCC images and found these:

Ministry Of Foreign Affairs Apostille - Police Clearance Certificate Apostille, Ministry Of Foreign Affairs Attestation Services, Ministry Of Foreign Affairs Apostille Services and Mofa Attestation Services Manufacturer & Exporter from New Delhi, Ind

Ministry Of Foreign Affairs Apostille - Police Clearance Certificate Apostille Exporter & Service Provider from Mumbai

Is this what it looks like? It doesn't mention any addresses.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

SS70011005 said:


> MaxTheWolf,
> 
> I've just sent you a PM. Please reply. Really need your opinion on this. Thank you.


Just replied.


----------



## jre05

Bhasker said:


> Does the right PCC (issued through PSK) mention any addresses on the certificate? Current or permanent or any address for that matter?
> 
> I googled PCC images and found these:
> 
> Ministry Of Foreign Affairs Apostille - Police Clearance Certificate Apostille, Ministry Of Foreign Affairs Attestation Services, Ministry Of Foreign Affairs Apostille Services and Mofa Attestation Services Manufacturer & Exporter from New Delhi, Ind
> 
> Ministry Of Foreign Affairs Apostille - Police Clearance Certificate Apostille Exporter & Service Provider from Mumbai
> 
> Is this what it looks like? It doesn't mention any addresses.


As far I understood, and have seen plenty of people in the PSK for obtaining PCC for different countries, PCC needs to be obtained only in PSK for immigration purposes. 

And, that PCC they issue would have your address where you apply or resided, and no objection sentence. It will also have your father's name as printed on the passport. Finally, it will have your photo on the page which is taken live there.

Apart from this, they will put a stamp on your Passport and signature on top of to that. This practice exists since long time, when I looked at my father's passport, 30 years back, it was the same procedure as I could see from my father's passport stampings which is similar to my PCC stuff. 

These are the differences.


----------



## parmar.harpreet

Here is my timeline:

ANZCO Code : 261313 | Visa Subclass: 189| IELTS : July 2013, L:8.5,R:8.5,S:7.5,W:7.5 | ACS+ : 31 Jan 2014 | EOI: 16 Feb 2014 | Invite : 27 April 2014 | Visa Application : 04 May 2014 | CO Allocation : 21 May 2014 | Document Uploaded : 15 June 2014 | Grant : 17 June 2014


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

parmar.harpreet said:


> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ANZCO Code : 261313 | Visa Subclass: 189| IELTS : July 2013, L:8.5,R:8.5,S:7.5,W:7.5 | ACS+ : 31 Jan 2014 | EOI: 16 Feb 2014 | Invite : 27 April 2014 | Visa Application : 04 May 2014 | CO Allocation : 21 May 2014 | Document Uploaded : 15 June 2014 | Grant : 17 June 2014



In one month . WOW , congrats mate... :whoo::whoo:


----------



## gkvithia

amazing thats fast


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

jamuu04 said:


> Hi!
> 
> First of all congrats on your grant!
> 
> You said your CO asked for bank statements for the entire 3 years. Is this for your current job only and not your previous ones (if you had any previous ones)? The reason I'm asking is because I will not be able to provide bank statements for my first job that was way back in 2006 because I was paid via check and I usually encash them straight away.


Yes. That depends on the points you claim for employment. I claimed 5 points, so the past 3 year employment proof rule applied to it. The request for 36 months payslips and bank statements was surprising to me cause I have been working in this company for last 5 years. But dont worry, not all CO's will ask for more than past 6 months employment proof. And don't worry about the bank statements too. My salary account got transferred to my current bank in may 2012 and we were asked to close the previous bank account. So, I could not provide the CO with bank statements from that period as data had been deleted from the banks system due to account closure. I tried my best and explained that to CO.


----------



## chennaiguy

parmar.harpreet said:


> Guys, I just received my grant. So happy . I was not expecting it this soon. I lodged my visa on 4th May, uploaded all docs just day before yesterday (15th June). :whoo: :whoo:


Hearty congrats buddy! Do you know the CO personally? This is as fast as blackbird :jaw:


----------



## manmvk

niveditanwr3 said:


> I am so happy to post that i just received the grant. :whoo: I am freaking.
> I have no words to express my gratitude to all members, well wishers and friends who made this happen for me. Thank you each and everyone of you!


Congratulation!!!...Wish you and your family all the very best....


----------



## jfmiti

By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


----------



## manmvk

parmar.harpreet said:


> Guys, I just received my grant. So happy . I was not expecting it this soon. I lodged my visa on 4th May, uploaded all docs just day before yesterday (15th June). :whoo: :whoo:


Congratulation!!..Wish you and your family all the very best...


----------



## jamuu04

Lots of people are getting grants. Awesome!


----------



## chennaiguy

For those who are waiting for the grant like me - Nothing good in life comes easy. Also good things always come late... so let's wait for ~15 more hours ! ( It is not self-consolation. Seriously..    )


----------



## parmar.harpreet

chennaiguy said:


> Hearty congrats buddy! Do you know the CO personally? This is as fast as blackbird :jaw:


haha...no buddy, I didn't know the CO...I am equally surprised...I was expecting some response after a couple of weeks from now, since I just uploaded all docs day before yesterday only.

Even after lodging the application I was expecting a waiting time of around 4-5 weeks for CO allocation as mentioned by many members here but I got a CO allocated in less than 2 and a half weeks. Seems like I've just been lucky.

On a side note, how do I add signature to my msgs? I would like to have my timeline mentioned there.


----------



## smady41

mainak said:


> This is FAST like Crazy - CO loved you...


Ak, you are next.  Lets hope it comes through this week.


----------



## samy25

guys who got the grants or about to... please join this thread too


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/465826-where-move-auzi.html#post4296610


----------



## smady41

parmar.harpreet said:


> haha...no buddy, I didn't know the CO...I am equally surprised...I was expecting some response after a couple of weeks from now, since I just uploaded all docs day before yesterday only.
> 
> Even after lodging the application I was expecting a waiting time of around 4-5 weeks for CO allocation as mentioned by many members here but I got a CO allocated in less than 2 and a half weeks. Seems like I've just been lucky.
> 
> On a side note, how do I add signature to my msgs? I would like to have my timeline mentioned there.


Go to Quick Links>Edit Signature and add your details there.


----------



## mamunvega

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!



Congrates Buddy !! By the way, When did you receive delay email? Did you upload all docs in advance or after CO asking for it. Did you upload F80 if yes, when?? 

it will really help BD applicants...as you can see my timeline one of the most unfortunate ones to receive any email from CO....Again, CONGRATES !!


----------



## manmvk

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


Congratulation Mate for the 190 Grant!!...All the very best to you and your family.....Party Hard....


----------



## imran1429

chennaiguy said:


> For those who are waiting for the grant like me - Nothing good in life comes easy. Also good things always come late... so let's wait for ~15 more hours ! ( It is not self-consolation. Seriously..    )


Congrats


----------



## jfmiti

mamunvega said:


> Congrates Buddy !! By the way, When did you receive delay email? Did you upload all docs in advance or after CO asking for it. Did you upload F80 if yes, when??
> 
> it will really help BD applicants...as you can see my timeline one of the most unfortunate ones to receive any email from CO....Again, CONGRATES !!


Thanks......... I didn't get any delay mail bcoz I didn't send any query mail to my CO. After CO allocation I hv done my Med, PCC n Form 80.
Wish all the best for all the BD applicants........


----------



## chennaiguy

imran1429 said:


> Congrats


Congrats ??? For what buddy? For the current state or for few more hrs to wait?


----------



## prseeker

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


Congrats bro , All the best for your future plans .


----------



## prseeker

parmar.harpreet said:


> Guys, I just received my grant. So happy . I was not expecting it this soon. I lodged my visa on 4th May, uploaded all docs just day before yesterday (15th June). :whoo: :whoo:


Congrats veere , Have fun


----------



## prseeker

niveditanwr3 said:


> I am so happy to post that i just received the grant. :whoo: I am freaking.
> I have no words to express my gratitude to all members, well wishers and friends who made this happen for me. Thank you each and everyone of you!


Congratulations to you and your family . Stay in touch and paint the Dubai Land red


----------



## prseeker

ALIPA said:


> What might have happened to " PRSEEKER" ? Too much drink...





Achilles_as said:


> I am sure that he must be still trying to crawl out of that beer barrel uke: :tea:


Actually you guys nailed it .

Some friends came over from India and thats it .... we went crazy , pool parties , after parties .. One of my friend told me that on a particular day I didn't eat anything and was lying in the pool whole day with my drinks , they checked on me twice just to make sure that I am still alive 

I went to race track , did 2 more sessions of sky diving , after coming back from vacation 
I got an interview call , I appeared for that interview with blood shot red eyes and a deadly hangover .

Anyways I am back to usual grind now ..


----------



## Bhasker

prseeker said:


> Actually you guys nailed it .
> 
> Some friends came over from India and thats it .... we went crazy , pool parties , after parties .. One of my friend told me that on a particular day I didn't eat anything and was lying in the pool whole day with my drinks , they checked on me twice just to make sure that I am still alive
> 
> I went to race track , did 2 more sessions of sky diving , after coming back from vacation
> I got an interview call , I appeared for that interview with blood shot red eyes and a deadly hangover .
> 
> Anyways I am back to usual grind now ..


WOW.....that is how ppl need to party!! haha....where do u do all this stuff? seems like this party was not in India


----------



## sandeepr

niveditanwr3 said:


> Yes. That depends on the points you claim for employment. I claimed 5 points, so the past 3 year employment proof rule applied to it. The request for 36 months payslips and bank statements was surprising to me cause I have been working in this company for last 5 years. But dont worry, not all CO's will ask for more than past 6 months employment proof. And don't worry about the bank statements too. My salary account got transferred to my current bank in may 2012 and we were asked to close the previous bank account. So, I could not provide the CO with bank statements from that period as data had been deleted from the banks system due to account closure. I tried my best and explained that to CO.


Hi,

I see that u explained ur scenario to the CO that the bank account was closed. May I know, was it over email or over phone that u explained about it.

I have the same situation with my previous 2 employers. I have 1yr 3 months exp in South Africa and 2.7 yrs in India for whiCh I dont have bank statements but have other proofs like payslip, fnf letter. For my current employer I have 3 yrs exp and all docs r there and I am not claiming any points for total 7 yra exp.

Could you help with info as what docs should I be ready with for previous employers and what proofs did u furnish for additional proof of marriage. In my case I have my wife's name in pp and she has my name in her pp.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## mainak

*SOL / CSOL for 2014-15 now declared at DIBP*

DIBP site is updated with SOL / CSOL for next migration year following the Ministry and AWP guidelines...

Changes to Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and Skilled Occupation List (SOL)


----------



## prseeker

Bhasker said:


> WOW.....that is how ppl need to party!! haha....where do u do all this stuff? seems like this party was not in India


Hi Bhasker , 

I am based out in Dubai , so all the party and adventure sports are done in and around Dubai . 

Cheers


----------



## Usha Abhilash

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


congrats


----------



## Usha Abhilash

parmar.harpreet said:


> Guys, I just received my grant. So happy . I was not expecting it this soon. I lodged my visa on 4th May, uploaded all docs just day before yesterday (15th June). :whoo: :whoo:


congrats


----------



## DivineGrace

Dear Friends

My earnest and humble request to everyone who have got the Grant Letter , Please could you share how it is , the format , I need a sample . Please remove personal info with XXXXX . 

Thanks in Advance 
:hippie:


----------



## GrepCode

Lots of grants today. It was a fruitful day. I wish a lot more tomorrow.


----------



## ALIPA

prseeker said:


> Actually you guys nailed it .
> 
> Some friends came over from India and thats it .... we went crazy , pool parties , after parties .. One of my friend told me that on a particular day I didn't eat anything and was lying in the pool whole day with my drinks , they checked on me twice just to make sure that I am still alive
> 
> I went to race track , did 2 more sessions of sky diving , after coming back from vacation
> I got an interview call , I appeared for that interview with blood shot red eyes and a deadly hangover .
> 
> Anyways I am back to usual grind now ..


That's a great celebration. Me, overloaded with multiple projects..


----------



## Raf84

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


congrats bro ...


----------



## AussiePR

*Form 80 queries*

I am trying to complete Form 80 and have the below queries:

*Question 12 (Page 3) - Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents (including expired, lost or stolen documents)? *
Should I select Yes or No? I updated my passport to include spouse name after marriage. My passport was still valid when I applied for re-issue it to get my spouse's name included. So it does not fall under the expired, lost or stolen category. 

*Question 13 (Page 3) - What happened to this document?*
This is in relation to the above question. What should I write for this?

*Question 20 (Page 5) - Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth*
After I completed my graduation (BE), I started working almost after a year. I was looking for a job in the meantime and had also worked for a BPO for about 4 months. Do I need to include this 1 year gap between my education and employment. Also should I include BPO employment details. I haven't mentioned anything about the BPO employment in my ACS / EOI and VISA applications. Should I include them in Form 80?

*Question 21 (Page 6) - Give details of all education and qualifications since birth*
Which all education & qualifications need to be mentioned? Is it just SSC, HSC and the Graduation details or anything more?

*Question 23 (Page 7) - Why are you travelling to Australia?*
What should I fill in for this question? Should I write Work / Migration / Permanent Residency or something else?

Can someone please help answer these?

Thanks.


----------



## arunm86

Adding to DevineGrace's request, Can you also pen down your employment reference checks and any other checks involved


----------



## TheExpatriate

Question 12 : Include the passport

Question 13 : Write "Change of Information (Adding Spouse)

Question 20 : All gaps must be included, include work at the BPO even if you dropped it out of ACS due to irrelevance.

Question 21 : ALL education incl. primary school even

Question 23 : Migrating to start a new life in Australia, find a job, settle down ....... etc. 



AussiePR said:


> I am trying to complete Form 80 and have the below queries:
> 
> *Question 12 (Page 3) - Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents (including expired, lost or stolen documents)? *
> Should I select Yes or No? I updated my passport to include spouse name after marriage. My passport was still valid when I applied for re-issue it to get my spouse's name included. So it does not fall under the expired, lost or stolen category.
> 
> *Question 13 (Page 3) - What happened to this document?*
> This is in relation to the above question. What should I write for this?
> 
> *Question 20 (Page 5) - Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth*
> After I completed my graduation (BE), I started working almost after a year. I was looking for a job in the meantime and had also worked for a BPO for about 4 months. Do I need to include this 1 year gap between my education and employment. Also should I include BPO employment details. I haven't mentioned anything about the BPO employment in my ACS / EOI and VISA applications. Should I include them in Form 80?
> 
> *Question 21 (Page 6) - Give details of all education and qualifications since birth*
> Which all education & qualifications need to be mentioned? Is it just SSC, HSC and the Graduation details or anything more?
> 
> *Question 23 (Page 7) - Why are you travelling to Australia?*
> What should I fill in for this question? Should I write Work / Migration / Permanent Residency or something else?
> 
> Can someone please help answer these?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## ozbound12

AussiePR said:


> I am trying to complete Form 80 and have the below queries: Question 12 (Page 3) - Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents (including expired, lost or stolen documents)? Should I select Yes or No? I updated my passport to include spouse name after marriage. My passport was still valid when I applied for re-issue it to get my spouse's name included. So it does not fall under the expired, lost or stolen category. Question 13 (Page 3) - What happened to this document? This is in relation to the above question. What should I write for this? Question 20 (Page 5) - Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth After I completed my graduation (BE), I started working almost after a year. I was looking for a job in the meantime and had also worked for a BPO for about 4 months. Do I need to include this 1 year gap between my education and employment. Also should I include BPO employment details. I haven't mentioned anything about the BPO employment in my ACS / EOI and VISA applications. Should I include them in Form 80? Question 21 (Page 6) - Give details of all education and qualifications since birth Which all education & qualifications need to be mentioned? Is it just SSC, HSC and the Graduation details or anything more? Question 23 (Page 7) - Why are you travelling to Australia? What should I fill in for this question? Should I write Work / Migration / Permanent Residency or something else? Can someone please help answer these? Thanks.


1. You must list all passports ever issued to you even if they are in your maiden name.

2. Explain that a new passport was issued in your married name.

3. Yes. All jobs and periods of unemployment/schooling must be listed even if they weren't part of your assessment.

4. Yes, ALL schooling from primary school on.

5. Migration is the reason you are travelling to Australia!


----------



## enida

AussiePR said:


> I am trying to complete Form 80 and have the below queries:
> 
> *Question 12 (Page 3) - Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents (including expired, lost or stolen documents)? *
> Should I select Yes or No? I updated my passport to include spouse name after marriage. My passport was still valid when I applied for re-issue it to get my spouse's name included. So it does not fall under the expired, lost or stolen category.
> 
> *Question 13 (Page 3) - What happened to this document?*
> This is in relation to the above question. What should I write for this?
> 
> *Question 20 (Page 5) - Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth*
> After I completed my graduation (BE), I started working almost after a year. I was looking for a job in the meantime and had also worked for a BPO for about 4 months. Do I need to include this 1 year gap between my education and employment. Also should I include BPO employment details. I haven't mentioned anything about the BPO employment in my ACS / EOI and VISA applications. Should I include them in Form 80?
> 
> *Question 21 (Page 6) - Give details of all education and qualifications since birth*
> Which all education & qualifications need to be mentioned? Is it just SSC, HSC and the Graduation details or anything more?
> 
> *Question 23 (Page 7) - Why are you travelling to Australia?*
> What should I fill in for this question? Should I write Work / Migration / Permanent Residency or something else?
> 
> Can someone please help answer these?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm trying to fill the form 80 but I cannot save it. It's secured and I cannot edit it neither with Foxit Reader nor with Adobe. Could you please tell which app do you use for filling it? Thanks a lot. Good luck.


----------



## rocky198

smady41 said:


> Ak, you are next.  Lets hope it comes through this week.


Hi

from your timeline I am exactly same like you. EOi lodged 8th may and invite 25th may. Visa lodged 29th may and all docs front loaded. Still waiting for CO allocation


----------



## koleth

parmar.harpreet said:


> haha...no buddy, I didn't know the CO...I am equally surprised...I was expecting some response after a couple of weeks from now, since I just uploaded all docs day before yesterday only.
> 
> Even after lodging the application I was expecting a waiting time of around 4-5 weeks for CO allocation as mentioned by many members here but I got a CO allocated in less than 2 and a half weeks. Seems like I've just been lucky.
> 
> On a side note, how do I add signature to my msgs? I would like to have my timeline mentioned there.


Could you please let us know from which team was your CO?


----------



## AussiePR

enida said:


> I'm trying to fill the form 80 but I cannot save it. It's secured and I cannot edit it neither with Foxit Reader nor with Adobe. Could you please tell which app do you use for filling it? Thanks a lot. Good luck.


I am using Foxit PhantomPDF for filling Form 80 and I am able to fill and save the details.


----------



## AussiePR

TheExpatriate said:


> Question 12 : Include the passport
> 
> Question 13 : Write "Change of Information (Adding Spouse)
> 
> Question 20 : All gaps must be included, include work at the BPO even if you dropped it out of ACS due to irrelevance.
> 
> Question 21 : ALL education incl. primary school even
> 
> Question 23 : Migrating to start a new life in Australia, find a job, settle down ....... etc.


Thanks a lot TheExpatriate.


----------



## AussiePR

ozbound12 said:


> 1. You must list all passports ever issued to you even if they are in your maiden name.
> 
> 2. Explain that a new passport was issued in your married name.
> 
> 3. Yes. All jobs and periods of unemployment/schooling must be listed even if they weren't part of your assessment.
> 
> 4. Yes, ALL schooling from primary school on.
> 
> 5. Migration is the reason you are travelling to Australia!


Thanks ozbound12. This helps a lot.


----------



## Bhasker

jre05 said:


> As far I understood, and have seen plenty of people in the PSK for obtaining PCC for different countries, PCC needs to be obtained only in PSK for immigration purposes.
> 
> And, that PCC they issue would have your address where you apply or resided, and no objection sentence. It will also have your father's name as printed on the passport. Finally, it will have your photo on the page which is taken live there.
> 
> Apart from this, they will put a stamp on your Passport and signature on top of to that. This practice exists since long time, when I looked at my father's passport, 30 years back, it was the same procedure as I could see from my father's passport stampings which is similar to my PCC stuff.
> 
> These are the differences.


Something like this then:
How to get police clearance certificate in India? – Corpocrat

So whats the final verdict here? Go to PSK of permanent address or go to PSK where passport was issued


----------



## TheExpatriate

enida said:


> I'm trying to fill the form 80 but I cannot save it. It's secured and I cannot edit it neither with Foxit Reader nor with Adobe. Could you please tell which app do you use for filling it? Thanks a lot. Good luck.


I faced the same on my wife's computer because she had an older version of Acrobat Reader, once I upgraded it it worked fine. If you have Acrobat Reader XI you can save, Acrobat Reader X cannot


----------



## enida

TheExpatriate said:


> I faced the same on my wife's computer because she had an older version of Acrobat Reader, once I upgraded it it worked fine. If you have Acrobat Reader XI you can save, Acrobat Reader X cannot


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Achilles_as

lovetosmack said:


> Yeah.. Am starting to lose interest in all this. But once I read some post saying "granted" it recharges me


I hear you buddy!!! This waiting is a pain. :rant:


----------



## TheExpatriate

Achilles_as said:


> I hear you buddy!!! This waiting is a pain. :rant:


we're in the same boat btw (Brisbane 34) ...... I hear it's quite an efficient team. Stay strong man !


----------



## Achilles_as

niveditanwr3 said:


> I am so happy to post that i just received the grant. :whoo: I am freaking.
> I have no words to express my gratitude to all members, well wishers and friends who made this happen for me. Thank you each and everyone of you!


Congrats to you and your family!!! All the best for the life ahead. :caked:


----------



## AussiePR

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my visa application along with my wife whose passport is still in her maiden name. 

I applied for her PCC with her maiden name and received the same without any issues. 

Can I now apply now for the re-issue of her passport to update her name.

After she receives her new passport, do she need to get the PCC done again in the new name?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Achilles_as

parmar.harpreet said:


> Guys, I just received my grant. So happy . I was not expecting it this soon. I lodged my visa on 4th May, uploaded all docs just day before yesterday (15th June). :whoo: :whoo:


Hey congrats on the grant!!!! 
Can you please update your timeline and CO/Team details in your signature so that others still waiting have something to keep their hopes up


----------



## TheExpatriate

AussiePR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application along with my wife whose passport is still in her maiden name.
> 
> I applied for her PCC with her maiden name and received the same without any issues.
> 
> Can I now apply now for the re-issue of her passport to update her name.
> 
> After she receives her new passport, do she need to get the PCC done again in the new name?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes since it states clearly you need PCCs for all the names you were known with ..... You will need to submit Form 929 (Change of Passport Details) + Update to Form 80 (there is a question that asks if you have ever been known by other names) + New PCC


----------



## Achilles_as

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


Congrats to you and your family Dude!!!


----------



## saketjade

enida said:


> I'm trying to fill the form 80 but I cannot save it. It's secured and I cannot edit it neither with Foxit Reader nor with Adobe. Could you please tell which app do you use for filling it? Thanks a lot. Good luck.


Download adobe 11 it wil work


----------



## Achilles_as

TheExpatriate said:


> we're in the same boat btw (Brisbane 34) ...... I hear it's quite an efficient team. Stay strong man !


Yeah Trying to Buddy :amen:


----------



## Achilles_as

prseeker said:


> Actually you guys nailed it .
> 
> Some friends came over from India and thats it .... we went crazy , pool parties , after parties .. One of my friend told me that on a particular day I didn't eat anything and was lying in the pool whole day with my drinks , they checked on me twice just to make sure that I am still alive
> 
> I went to race track , did 2 more sessions of sky diving , after coming back from vacation
> I got an interview call , I appeared for that interview with blood shot red eyes and a deadly hangover .
> 
> Anyways I am back to usual grind now ..


NAAICE!!! Just what we expected from you dude  :smokin:

BTW if you dont mind me asking, this job interview is for OzLand? :ear:


----------



## AussiePR

TheExpatriate said:


> Yes since it states clearly you need PCCs for all the names you were known with ..... You will need to submit Form 929 (Change of Passport Details) + Update to Form 80 (there is a question that asks if you have ever been known by other names) + New PCC


Thanks for the info.

Can you please let me know where it states that PCC is required for all the names you were known with? I checked the Australian Immigration website but could not find it anywhere.


----------



## jatadi

guys..kindly throw some light upon my query.
I got my medicals done from Max Superspeciality Centre New Delhi on 15th June 2014.All was fine but today when i was checking my information sheet on emedical it is read as follows:-
Medical Examination: Required
Chest X ray:Required
HIV test:Referred
Although the final reports have not been submitted to DIBP yet but this word Referred is really bothering me....Can anyone tell what does that referred mean here?


----------



## cancerianlrules

Hi guys 

If one foresees delay in medical clearance, is it possible to do the medicals via my health declarations even before the invite? 

Regards


----------



## jr16

jatadi said:


> guys..kindly throw some light upon my query.
> I got my medicals done from Max Superspeciality Centre New Delhi on 15th June 2014.All was fine but today when i was checking my information sheet on emedical it is read as follows:-
> Medical Examination: Required
> Chest X ray:Required
> HIV test:Referred
> Although the final reports have not been submitted to DIBP yet but this word Referred is really bothering me....Can anyone tell what does that referred mean here?


Relax, it just means the clinic has not got back the blood test results yet. Give it a couple of days and it should all change to completed!


----------



## TheExpatriate

jatadi said:


> guys..kindly throw some light upon my query. I got my medicals done from Max Superspeciality Centre New Delhi on 15th June 2014.All was fine but today when i was checking my information sheet on emedical it is read as follows:- Medical Examination: Required Chest X ray:Required HIV test:Referred Although the final reports have not been submitted to DIBP yet but this word Referred is really bothering me....Can anyone tell what does that referred mean here?


Check here to see if results were submitted to DIBP or not

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## cloudram

cloudram said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the response. Actually I checked with Police verification team through a known contact, it was done in 2 days and next 3 days the Commissoner office has submitted the report to passport office. The online status also reflectecd the same. After that, its been 11 working days today , in this "Action for passport printing is initiated to be followed by lamination, signing, quality check and to dispatch".
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Cloudram



Hi Everyone, 

As suggesdted by some people in the forum I have visited the RPO office today to get my passport ASAP explaining the situation, they have told me that, passport will be delivered on 19-June-2014. 

today, the passport status changed to "Your passport application is under review at Regional Passport office".

Can anyone tell me , what this means ?


Thanks
Cloudram


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Hi friends.
Please help, had anyone filed VISA application & paid fees between 13June14 to 17june14.
Actually I have hired an agent , from last three days he's saying " VISA tab is not working " .
Can any1 comment is he sayin Truth or lying ??
Thanks


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> Actually you guys nailed it .
> 
> Some friends came over from India and thats it .... we went crazy , pool parties , after parties .. One of my friend told me that on a particular day I didn't eat anything and was lying in the pool whole day with my drinks , they checked on me twice just to make sure that I am still alive
> 
> I went to race track , did 2 more sessions of sky diving , after coming back from vacation
> I got an interview call , I appeared for that interview with blood shot red eyes and a deadly hangover .
> 
> Anyways I am back to usual grind now ..


hope your hangover 1,2,3,4.....over now.


----------



## maq_qatar

parmar.harpreet said:


> Here is my timeline:
> 
> ANZCO Code : 261313 | Visa Subclass: 189| IELTS : July 2013, L:8.5,R:8.5,S:7.5,W:7.5 | ACS+ : 31 Jan 2014 | EOI: 16 Feb 2014 | Invite : 27 April 2014 | Visa Application : 04 May 2014 | CO Allocation : 21 May 2014 | Document Uploaded : 15 June 2014 | Grant : 17 June 2014


Your CO did not give you time to think for any missed docs, congr8s


----------



## TheExpatriate

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi friends.
> Please help, had anyone filed VISA application & paid fees between 13June14 to 17june14.
> Actually I have hired an agent , from last three days he's saying " VISA tab is not working " .
> Can any1 comment is he sayin Truth or lying ??
> Thanks


Do you have an immiaccount?


----------



## maq_qatar

jfmiti said:


> By the grace of almighty Allah, today I hv received my 190 Visa grant.............. a long waited dream has come true today!!!!!!!!


congr8s and good luck for your bright future :clap2:.


----------



## hiya_hanan

It might be his computer not working properly. Ask him to try again from a different computer.



TheExpatriate said:


> Do you have an immiaccount?


----------



## jatadi

jr16 said:


> Relax, it just means the clinic has not got back the blood test results yet. Give it a couple of days and it should all change to completed!


thanks a lot JR16


----------



## cancerianlrules

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi guys
> 
> If one foresees delay in medical clearance, is it possible to do the medicals via my health declarations even before the invite?
> 
> Regards


Bump! Anyone?


----------



## TheExpatriate

cancerianlrules said:


> Bump! Anyone?


medical result assessment/referral/further checks request will NOT happen anyways until the CO is assigned. IMHO it makes no difference


----------



## Manee

*Query about VIC SS*

Friends I am planning to apply for VISA 190. I have applied for VIC SS under Software Tester on 11 June. Will I be considered under 2013 CSOL or do I need to wait for July when CSOL for 2014 will be released?


----------



## karnavidyut

Manee said:


> Friends I am planning to apply for VISA 190. I have applied for VIC SS under Software Tester on 11 June. Will I be considered under 2013 CSOL or do I need to wait for July when CSOL for 2014 will be released?


You should now wait for the 2014 CSOL to be released. Just another couple of weeks of wait. All the best!


----------



## krish82

Manee said:


> Friends I am planning to apply for VISA 190. I have applied for VIC SS under Software Tester on 11 June. Will I be considered under 2013 CSOL or do I need to wait for July when CSOL for 2014 will be released?


Hi,
As far as I saw there is no change in CSOL list and some occupation has been added newly so don't worry go ahead with u r process...how many years of exp u have till now...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see that u explained ur scenario to the CO that the bank account was closed. May I know, was it over email or over phone that u explained about it.
> 
> I have the same situation with my previous 2 employers. I have 1yr 3 months exp in South Africa and 2.7 yrs in India for whiCh I dont have bank statements but have other proofs like payslip, fnf letter. For my current employer I have 3 yrs exp and all docs r there and I am not claiming any points for total 7 yra exp.
> 
> Could you help with info as what docs should I be ready with for previous employers and what proofs did u furnish for additional proof of marriage. In my case I have my wife's name in pp and she has my name in her pp.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi

Answering to your issue related to bank account I see that you have payslips with you which is excellent. I don't foresee any problem with absence of bank statement in this case. No one continues their bank account if they do not need it, and to add to that, not at all if it is in a foreign land.

Any and all explanation should be done over email first so as to let CO know beforehand as to what you are calling them for, if at all. Besides, email also serves as a documented proof of your communication.


----------



## Manee

krish82 said:


> Hi,
> As far as I saw there is no change in CSOL list and some occupation has been added newly so don't worry go ahead with u r process...how many years of exp u have till now...


I have 7 years of IT experience.


----------



## Bhasker

*certified copy black n white*

Guys, Its ok to have the certified/notarized copy in black n white right? (The stamp of notary is colored though....rest of the matter is black n white photocopy)


----------



## Manee

Bhasker said:


> Guys, Its ok to have the certified/notarized copy in black n white right? (The stamp of notary is colored though....rest of the matter is black n white photocopy)


Yeah if Stamp is colored and color scanned.. it should work without any issue.


----------



## maq_qatar

Manee said:


> I have 7 years of IT experience.


find below update on csol/sol

Changes to Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and Skilled Occupation List (SOL)


----------



## fullerms

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi guys
> 
> If one foresees delay in medical clearance, is it possible to do the medicals via my health declarations even before the invite?
> 
> Regards


I think you can fill in your medical declarations and generate the HAP ID only after you get the invite.


----------



## SunshineJuly

*Visa Granted!*

Dear All,

I have been a passive member in this thread but benefitted a lot from the information contributed by really helpful people here.

Here is my timeline to assure folks (who share approx the same timeline as me) that visa grant is round the corner!


21 Nov 2013: * * *Sat for my IELTS
24 Dec 2013: * * *ACS Skills Assessment Application acknowledged
17 Mar 2014: * * * Positive ACS Skills Assessment*
21 Mar 2014: * * * EOI submitted
24 Mar 2014: * * * Received invitation to lodge
4 Apr 2014: * * * * *Application lodged
16 Apr 2014: * * * *Medical completed
30 Apr 2014: * * * *Form 80 submitted
6 May 2014: * * * * Case Officer (CO) Assigned (Adelaide T7),*requested for PCC
9 May 2014: * * * * *Police Clearance applied
23 May 2014: * * * *Police Clearance Received and submitted
16 June 2014: * * **Visa GRANTED!*


----------



## Achilles_as

SunshineJuly said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a passive member in this thread but benefitted a lot from the information contributed by really helpful people here.
> 
> Here is my timeline to assure folks (who share approx the same timeline as me) that visa grant is round the corner!
> 
> 
> 21 Nov 2013: * * *Sat for my IELTS
> 24 Dec 2013: * * *ACS Skills Assessment Application acknowledged
> 17 Mar 2014: * * * Positive ACS Skills Assessment*
> 21 Mar 2014: * * * EOI submitted
> 24 Mar 2014: * * * Received invitation to lodge
> 4 Apr 2014: * * * * *Application lodged
> 16 Apr 2014: * * * *Medical completed
> 30 Apr 2014: * * * *Form 80 submitted
> 6 May 2014: * * * * Case Officer (CO) Assigned (Adelaide T7),*requested for PCC
> 9 May 2014: * * * * *Police Clearance applied
> 23 May 2014: * * * *Police Clearance Received and submitted
> 16 June 2014: * * **Visa GRANTED!*


Congrats Dude!!!!


----------



## Eswar_Rao

Achilles_as said:


> Congrats Dude!!!!


Got The GRANTED email today from Team 8.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW 

Cant believe it.:flame::flame:eace:eace:


----------



## vicky10sep

Eswar_Rao said:


> Got The GRANTED email today from Team 8.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> 
> Cant believe it.:flame::flame:eace:eace:


Congrats Dude .. So many grants this week ... enjoy


----------



## vicky10sep

SunshineJuly said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a passive member in this thread but benefitted a lot from the information contributed by really helpful people here.
> 
> Here is my timeline to assure folks (who share approx the same timeline as me) that visa grant is round the corner!
> 
> 
> 21 Nov 2013: * * *Sat for my IELTS
> 24 Dec 2013: * * *ACS Skills Assessment Application acknowledged
> 17 Mar 2014: * * * Positive ACS Skills Assessment*
> 21 Mar 2014: * * * EOI submitted
> 24 Mar 2014: * * * Received invitation to lodge
> 4 Apr 2014: * * * * *Application lodged
> 16 Apr 2014: * * * *Medical completed
> 30 Apr 2014: * * * *Form 80 submitted
> 6 May 2014: * * * * Case Officer (CO) Assigned (Adelaide T7),*requested for PCC
> 9 May 2014: * * * * *Police Clearance applied
> 23 May 2014: * * * *Police Clearance Received and submitted
> 16 June 2014: * * **Visa GRANTED!*



Congrats Dude ... Enjoy ..


----------



## Raf84

Eswar_Rao said:


> Got The GRANTED email today from Team 8.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> 
> Cant believe it.:flame::flame:eace:eace:


congrats dude....


----------



## manmvk

SunshineJuly said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a passive member in this thread but benefitted a lot from the information contributed by really helpful people here.
> 
> 
> 16 June 2014: * * **Visa GRANTED!*


Congratulation Mate!!...Wish you and your family all the very best.....


----------



## Raf84

vicky10sep said:


> Congrats Dude ... Enjoy ..


Congrats have a blast n have funn.


----------



## manmvk

Eswar_Rao said:


> Got The GRANTED email today from Team 8.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> 
> Cant believe it.:flame::flame:eace:eace:


Congratulation Dude!!!.....Wish you and your family all the very best.....


----------



## Achilles_as

Eswar_Rao said:


> Got The GRANTED email today from Team 8.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> 
> Cant believe it.:flame::flame:eace:eace:


Congrats Dude!!!!


----------



## vikram425

Hi can any one let me know about the response of caso officer *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*from brisbane team 33.


I have applied under 189 skilled independent. Only submission of police clearance certificate is pending rest all documents have been submitted. Hopefully will be getting police clearance certificate soon.


----------



## smady41

vikram425 said:


> Hi can any one let me know about the response of caso officer *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*from brisbane team 33.
> 
> 
> I have applied under 189 skilled independent. Only submission of police clearance certificate is pending rest all documents have been submitted. Hopefully will be getting police clearance certificate soon.


Hi Vikram,

Please do use only the initials of your CO as per forum rules. Update your signature too.

Good luck with your visa application. Use the below link for team 33 CO queries.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-team-33-brisbane-lets-all-converge-here.html


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Ankurchhabra said:


> Hi friends.
> Please help, had anyone filed VISA application & paid fees between 13June14 to 17june14.
> Actually I have hired an agent , from last three days he's saying " VISA tab is not working " .
> Can any1 comment is he sayin Truth or lying ??
> Thanks


What 'visa tab' is not working? What's that?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

SunshineJuly said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a passive member in this thread but benefitted a lot from the information contributed by really helpful people here.
> 
> Here is my timeline to assure folks (who share approx the same timeline as me) that visa grant is round the corner!
> 
> 
> 21 Nov 2013: * * *Sat for my IELTS
> 24 Dec 2013: * * *ACS Skills Assessment Application acknowledged
> 17 Mar 2014: * * * Positive ACS Skills Assessment*
> 21 Mar 2014: * * * EOI submitted
> 24 Mar 2014: * * * Received invitation to lodge
> 4 Apr 2014: * * * * *Application lodged
> 16 Apr 2014: * * * *Medical completed
> 30 Apr 2014: * * * *Form 80 submitted
> 6 May 2014: * * * * Case Officer (CO) Assigned (Adelaide T7),*requested for PCC
> 9 May 2014: * * * * *Police Clearance applied
> 23 May 2014: * * * *Police Clearance Received and submitted
> 16 June 2014: * * **Visa GRANTED!*


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Eswar_Rao said:


> Got The GRANTED email today from Team 8.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> 
> Cant believe it.:flame::flame:eace:eace:


Congrats!


----------



## soodrahul

SunshineJuly said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been a passive member in this thread but benefitted a lot from the information contributed by really helpful people here.
> 
> Here is my timeline to assure folks (who share approx the same timeline as me) that visa grant is round the corner!
> 
> 
> 21 Nov 2013: * * *Sat for my IELTS
> 24 Dec 2013: * * *ACS Skills Assessment Application acknowledged
> 17 Mar 2014: * * * Positive ACS Skills Assessment*
> 21 Mar 2014: * * * EOI submitted
> 24 Mar 2014: * * * Received invitation to lodge
> 4 Apr 2014: * * * * *Application lodged
> 16 Apr 2014: * * * *Medical completed
> 30 Apr 2014: * * * *Form 80 submitted
> 6 May 2014: * * * * Case Officer (CO) Assigned (Adelaide T7),*requested for PCC
> 9 May 2014: * * * * *Police Clearance applied
> 23 May 2014: * * * *Police Clearance Received and submitted
> 16 June 2014: * * **Visa GRANTED!*


Congrats mate !!


----------



## soodrahul

Eswar_Rao said:


> Got The GRANTED email today from Team 8.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> 
> Cant believe it.:flame::flame:eace:eace:


Congrats !!


----------



## vikram425

Hi just wanted to know if I am unable to submit my pcc within 28 days csn I get the extension from my CO for the same as my pcc if under process from passport office its gonna take a few days


----------



## Saradha_J

We got the golden email just now.   . sooooo happy!!!!

Will update my timelines shortly. The grant was from team 33. My case officer in the initial email was JL. but the grant email has the name with initials MW. not sure if this is of any significance. 

I want to take a moment to thank this great forum for all your help and support. Rock on guys. All the best to all. Wish you all get the grant soon too!!!


----------



## bond_bhai

vikram425 said:


> Hi just wanted to know if I am unable to submit my pcc within 28 days csn I get the extension from my CO for the same as my pcc if under process from passport office its gonna take a few days


Yes. Send them the receipt which says you have applied for one. This should be ok. The mail which CO sends requesting for docs/etc mentions something like this - 

"If you are unable to provide the requested information (such as medical results or police
checks) within the timeframe specified above, for reasons beyond your control, please send us evidence (such as receipts) that you have applied to do so."


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see that u explained ur scenario to the CO that the bank account was closed. May I know, was it over email or over phone that u explained about it.
> 
> I have the same situation with my previous 2 employers. I have 1yr 3 months exp in South Africa and 2.7 yrs in India for whiCh I dont have bank statements but have other proofs like payslip, fnf letter. For my current employer I have 3 yrs exp and all docs r there and I am not claiming any points for total 7 yra exp.
> 
> Could you help with info as what docs should I be ready with for previous employers and what proofs did u furnish for additional proof of marriage. In my case I have my wife's name in pp and she has my name in her pp.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey Sandeep,

Apologies for replying late. For employers you can provide contract/offer letters, payslips, tax documents. As far as i know bank statements are used to tally the salary on the payslips. CO stresses on providing as many proof documents as possible. If you had an online account, you may be receiving e-statements. I found a few e-statements in my emails and i could not get those stamped from the bank as my account was closed. But explaining that to the CO via email should be okay.
All my communication with the CO was through emails. They dont reply, but i am sure they read carefully. If there seems to be a mistake from our end they reply back, if everything is okay, they dont. So just check in your emails or on your laptop you may have saved bank statements.

Regarding the marriage proofs, i sent everything i could get my hands on like:

1. Spouse endorsement pages in both passports
2. wedding cards
3. wedding cards received in the name of husband and wife 
4. Medical bill on my name but paid by husband
5. spouse's credit card statements that shows payments for assessment and diac fees.
5. spouses credit card statements where he buys something and the bill is on my name for instance gifts like gold, watches, phones. (i marked those things in yellow in pdf file and described each document in chronological order of attachments + uploaded on e-visa application)
6. bank opening letters with spouse as nominee.
7. property papers with spouse nominee
8. recurring deposits on spouse name
9. FD with spouse nominee
10. A letter from company attested by MD saying i live with my husband and my address mentioned from where company driver has been picking me up for last 2 years.

Basically everything you can think of. Just mark those items in your pdf and explain in email in points. There is no problem if the email becomes lengthy but avoid sending too many emails. Try to collect everything before you send the final email.

Let me know if you need any more information. I hope this will help others too.

Best Wishes,
Nivedita


----------



## vikram425

bond_bhai said:


> Yes. Send them the receipt which says you have applied for one. This should be ok. The mail which CO sends requesting for docs/etc mentions something like this -
> 
> "If you are unable to provide the requested information (such as medical results or police
> checks) within the timeframe specified above, for reasons beyond your control, please send us evidence (such as receipts) that you have applied to do so."


Thank you so much


----------



## manmvk

Saradha_J said:


> We got the golden email just now.   . sooooo happy!!!!


Congratulation Saradha!!!..Wish you and your family all the very best!!


----------



## kct_ash

10:00 AM :ranger: check mail
10:05 AM :mod: thought about calling case officer
10:06 AM :cell: called case officer and confirmed all docos provided as requested
10:10 AM :typing: check mail - Grant mail received
10:11 AM arty:


----------



## Achilles_as

Saradha_J said:


> We got the golden email just now.   . sooooo happy!!!!
> 
> Will update my timelines shortly. The grant was from team 33. My case officer in the initial email was JL. but the grant email has the name with initials MW. not sure if this is of any significance.
> 
> I want to take a moment to thank this great forum for all your help and support. Rock on guys. All the best to all. Wish you all get the grant soon too!!!


Congrats Saradha to you and your family.
Please upload your Team Number as well please.


----------



## Achilles_as

kct_ash said:


> 10:00 AM :ranger: check mail
> 10:05 AM :mod: thought about calling case officer
> 10:06 AM :cell: called case officer and confirmed all docos provided as requested
> 10:10 AM :typing: check mail - Grant mail received
> 10:11 AM arty:


Congrats Mate!!! Which team was your CO from?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

cancerianlrules said:


> Bump! Anyone?


Hi,

The process is such that you will need a HAP ID for the medicals and that only gets generated after you open and immi account and lodge the visa. So, i dont think you can do it before invite. But definitely before CO allocation, so you have plently of time between the visa lodge and CO allocation. Seniors, correct me. I might be wrong.


----------



## vicky10sep

kct_ash said:


> 10:00 AM :ranger: check mail
> 10:05 AM :mod: thought about calling case officer
> 10:06 AM :cell: called case officer and confirmed all docos provided as requested
> 10:10 AM :typing: check mail - Grant mail received
> 10:11 AM arty:



haha congrats Dude :tea:

Isnt'd it amazing ? You must be thinking you shld've called your CO earlier


----------



## kct_ash

Brisbane Team 33


----------



## TheExpatriate

vikram425 said:


> Hi just wanted to know if I am unable to submit my pcc within 28 days csn I get the extension from my CO for the same as my pcc if under process from passport office its gonna take a few days


Yes provided you submit a proof that you applied (such as a receipt). Send everything you could manage in those 28 days + proofs and receipts and request extension for the pending items


----------



## manmvk

kct_ash said:


> 10:00 AM :ranger: check mail
> 10:05 AM :mod: thought about calling case officer
> 10:06 AM :cell: called case officer and confirmed all docos provided as requested
> 10:10 AM :typing: check mail - Grant mail received
> 10:11 AM arty:


Congratulation Mate!!! All the very best to you and your family.....


----------



## vicky10sep

manmvk said:


> Congratulation Mate!!! All the very best to you and your family.....



Hey manmvk, your timelines suggest that you already overshot your maximum processing time if your is 189. What's happening with you mate?


261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## kct_ash

vicky10sep said:


> haha congrats Dude :tea:
> 
> Isnt'd it amazing ? You must be thinking you shld've called your CO earlier


worst case is I have lost only a day because the medical results reached DIBP only on Monday !! But nevertheless


----------



## vicky10sep

kct_ash said:


> worst case is I have lost only a day because the medical results reached DIBP only on Monday !! But nevertheless


Not at all a loss , looking at the profit of getting golden email .

For me , I can't even call any CO .. as I don't even know the CO .. 
This morning I called up the DIBP and was shocked to know that CO has already been allocated to me and I was waiting throughout this time to get an email from CO ... somebody from Team8 is working on it .. 
Don't know when luck will be kind to me and get me the Golden email :frusty:

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## ALIPA

vicky10sep said:


> Not at all a loss , looking at the profit of getting golden email .
> 
> For me , I can't even call any CO .. as I don't even know the CO ..
> This morning I called up the DIBP and was shocked to know that CO has already been allocated to me and I was waiting throughout this time to get an email from CO ... somebody from Team8 is working on it ..
> Don't know when luck will be kind to me and get me the Golden email :frusty:
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , CO : , Grant :


Ahh.. another one for team 8.. wellcome to club of team 8 pending. Anybody knows how to call team 8 directly


----------



## Badri

Hi Everyone,

I got invitation for 189, my last date to apply for visa is on 27th this month. I had included my wife name as dependent in my EOI but now we have not received her passport yet, we had applied a month ago but yet not received. My concern is can I apply for visa alone without including her now. If not now when can i add her name for visa, i mean when can I apply for her?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Badri


----------



## MaxTheWolf

kct_ash said:


> 10:00 AM :ranger: check mail
> 10:05 AM :mod: thought about calling case officer
> 10:06 AM :cell: called case officer and confirmed all docos provided as requested
> 10:10 AM :typing: check mail - Grant mail received
> 10:11 AM arty:


Congrats!


----------



## vikram425

Badri said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got invitation for 189, my last date to apply for visa is on 27th this month. I had included my wife name as dependent in my EOI but now we have not received her passport yet, we had applied a month ago but yet not received. My concern is can I apply for visa alone without including her now. If not now when can i add her name for visa, i mean when can I apply for her?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Badri


Congrats first of all
Firstly you need to take up with the passport office to figure out the reason for delay if yiu chase it through a right channel and escalation matrix you will get the passport for your wife soon..... n I guess u cannot apply without your wife now..... a right channel will help you as passport office has an sla now they cannot delay the grant of passport without reason moreover they can be chased online now


----------



## vikram425

Hi can anyone tell me about the time frame for visa grant after submission of my pcc. ...
Applied under 189


----------



## Badri

vikram425 said:


> Congrats first of all
> Firstly you need to take up with the passport office to figure out the reason for delay if yiu chase it through a right channel and escalation matrix you will get the passport for your wife soon..... n I guess u cannot apply without your wife now..... a right channel will help you as passport office has an sla now they cannot delay the grant of passport without reason moreover they can be chased online now


Hi Vikram,

passport is already delayed I have chased everyone and now its out of my control not able to track where it is pending.....is it not at all possible to apply?


----------



## Saradha_J

vikram425 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me about the time frame for visa grant after submission of my pcc. ...
> Applied under 189


If it's just the PCC, it really looks like the grant is sent within 4-5 days. But I have heard that for medicals there will be some verification by their medical team as well. I guess seniors can give better info.


----------



## salfons

Finally,

I've got my grant yesterday...it takes too long time to get it. 

Let's prepare for the real challenge then.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cancerianlrules said:


> Bump! Anyone?


Hi buddy

Yes you can do your medicals anytime before invite. Just be notified that your IED will be one year from the date of your medical, so plan your timing carefully.

To make an arrangement of this sort you'll have to create immiaccount and follow 'My Health Declaration'. You will get an HAP Id and a letter.

When you lodge your visa you'll be asked whether you have undergone any medical checkup for Australian visa. If your answer is yes you'll be asked to provide your HAP Id for that examination.

Max


----------



## Guest

vicky10sep said:


> Not at all a loss , looking at the profit of getting golden email .
> 
> For me , I can't even call any CO .. as I don't even know the CO ..
> This morning I called up the DIBP and was shocked to know that CO has already been allocated to me and I was waiting throughout this time to get an email from CO ... somebody from Team8 is working on it ..
> Don't know when luck will be kind to me and get me the Golden email :frusty:
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , CO : , Grant :



Ha ha ha..... Another victim of team 8. Same happened to me as well... I think we are lucky bunch to have this team. Dont worry in the meantime you can brace yourself with what the meaning of "WAIT" is..... Endless loop of wait starts.....


----------



## MaxTheWolf

salfons said:


> Finally,
> 
> I've got my grant yesterday...it takes too long time to get it.
> 
> Let's prepare for the real challenge then.


Congrats!

You don't seem excited about you grant.


----------



## vicky10sep

cb2406 said:


> Ha ha ha..... Another victim of team 8. Same happened to me as well... I think we are lucky bunch to have this team. Dont worry in the meantime you can brace yourself with what the meaning of "WAIT" is..... Endless loop of wait starts.....



haha .. sounds funny and irritating at the same time ... 
btw is there anyone who lodged 189 , assigned to Team8 and has already overshot the maximum processing time of 3 months , unless stuck with some external agency security check and other documents loop ?


----------



## salfons

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You don't seem excited about you grant.


Thanks,

Well, actually not too happy as they insisted that I send a withdrawal letter for my mum and I was intending to take her with us. Anyhow, I'll seek other ways to get her in.....but thanks GOD


----------



## vikram425

Badri said:


> Hi Vikram,
> 
> passport is already delayed I have chased everyone and now its out of my control not able to track where it is pending.....is it not at all possible to apply?


Well I guess so but for confirmation you case consult an agent. ....


----------



## MaxTheWolf

vikram425 said:


> Hi can anyone tell me about the time frame for visa grant after submission of my pcc. ...
> Applied under 189


If your grant can be issued before 1st July then it is highly likely that you'll get your grant in a week. If it does not get issued before 1st July then the wait can be longer for 189 subclass because post 1st July subclass 190 will be put on priority processing.

All of the above holds probable given that only PCC is pending from your side and that too of your home country. If you are extensive traveller the wait will be longer.


----------



## ankita009jain

kct_ash said:


> 10:00 AM :ranger: check mail
> 10:05 AM :mod: thought about calling case officer
> 10:06 AM :cell: called case officer and confirmed all docos provided as requested
> 10:10 AM :typing: check mail - Grant mail received
> 10:11 AM arty:


hi Kct_ash

Many congratulations!! Touchwood.. You are lucky..

I file Visa on 16th May, finished all formaalities by 22nd May and not even my CO is assigned yet!! Please spread your luck on this forum!


----------



## vikram425

rt00021 said:


> Who was your CO..? Initials please.


J.Long


----------



## MaxTheWolf

vikram425 said:


> J.Long


Hey!

Only initials please.

Just 'JL' was required from you.


----------



## ALIPA

vicky10sep said:


> haha .. sounds funny and irritating at the same time ...
> btw is there anyone who lodged 189 , assigned to Team8 and has already overshot the maximum processing time of 3 months , unless stuck with some external agency security check and other documents loop ?


There is one onshore applicant


----------



## mns

Hi all received golden mail me n for my family .....

Wooooooooooooooow!!!!! Nn

Thanks for all supporting.


----------



## RaniMatta

salfons said:


> Finally,
> 
> I've got my grant yesterday...it takes too long time to get it.
> 
> Let's prepare for the real challenge then.


Congrats Buddy

i can see it took around 6 months since you lodged your visa application, do you know if you were sent for external security checks or what was the reason?


----------



## Badri

Thanks Vikram


----------



## ALIPA

salfons said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Well, actually not too happy as they insisted that I send a withdrawal letter for my mum and I was intending to take her with us. Anyhow, I'll seek other ways to get her in.....but thanks GOD


Congratulations mate.....they may have head count problems as well. They control number of dependent entry as well. I saw their reports analyzing year by year grants..


----------



## vicky10sep

mns said:


> Hi all received golden mail me n for my family .....
> 
> Wooooooooooooooow!!!!! Nn
> 
> Thanks for all supporting.


Congrats Dude :tea:!!! Your timelines are very similar to mine , but that doesn't mean I can also get grant today hahaha ...
anyways happy for you mate .. as it was a long wait for you as well...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Hey all

Lately many people have started mentioning full name or in part of their CO's. This is not allowed on the forum.

Do not mention full name of your CO, as it is against forum rules.

Or I may say it the other way round

You can only mention the INITIALS of your CO, if at all.

Max


----------



## ALIPA

mns said:


> Hi all received golden mail me n for my family .....
> 
> Wooooooooooooooow!!!!! Nn
> 
> Thanks for all supporting.


Congrats buddy


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mns said:


> Hi all received golden mail me n for my family .....
> 
> Wooooooooooooooow!!!!! Nn
> 
> Thanks for all supporting.


Congrats!


----------



## mainak

mns said:


> Hi all received golden mail me n for my family .....
> 
> Wooooooooooooooow!!!!! Nn
> 
> Thanks for all supporting.


Congrats... 

similar timeline

hopeful.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## OZfreak

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hey all
> 
> Lately many people have started mentioning full name or in part of their CO's. This is not allowed on the forum.
> 
> Do not mention full name of your CO, as it is against forum rules.
> 
> Or I may say it the other way round
> 
> You can only mention the INITIALS of your CO, if at all.
> 
> Max


HI MAX

I can see, after getting the grant, you are still active in this forum which shows you are really kind. Keep advising us new applicants on various issues.

BTW, when do You want to make first move? Where you wanna Settle? did you study job market...can you share any ideas about Job Market and others..

Thanks

:tape:


----------



## manmvk

vicky10sep said:


> Hey manmvk, your timelines suggest that you already overshot your maximum processing time if your is 189. What's happening with you mate?


No Mate, I'm 190 applicant. See my timeline below;

ANMAC Assessment Lodged 29/May/13 || Assessment Completed 09/Oct/13 || EOI NSW - 29/Oct/13 || Invitation from NSW 06/Feb/14 || 190 Visa Lodged 18/Feb/14 || CO 08/May/14 -Team 08 GSM Adelaide - CO initial ' E.V' || Grant :fingerscrossed:

Tks


----------



## prseeker

mainak said:


> Congrats...
> 
> similar timeline
> 
> hopeful.. :fingerscrossed:


Its just around the corner


----------



## manmvk

salfons said:


> Finally,
> 
> I've got my grant yesterday...it takes too long time to get it.
> 
> Let's prepare for the real challenge then.


Congratulation Mate for your 190 Grant!!!..All the very best.....


----------



## manmvk

mns said:


> Hi all received golden mail me n for my family .....
> 
> Wooooooooooooooow!!!!! Nn
> 
> Thanks for all supporting.


Congratulation!!!..All the very best Mate....Party Hard...


----------



## TheExpatriate

salfons said:


> Finally,
> 
> I've got my grant yesterday...it takes too long time to get it.
> 
> Let's prepare for the real challenge then.


any idea why it took you five months from lodgement to grant?


----------



## GrepCode

salfons said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Well, actually not too happy as they insisted that I send a withdrawal letter for my mum and I was intending to take her with us. Anyhow, I'll seek other ways to get her in.....but thanks GOD



Did they provide any reason for asking the withdrawl letter for your mom.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

OZfreak said:


> HI MAX
> 
> I can see, after getting the grant, you are still active in this forum which shows you are really kind. Keep advising us new applicants on various issues.
> 
> BTW, when do You want to make first move? Where you wanna Settle? did you study job market...can you share any ideas about Job Market and others..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :tape:


Hi there

I have booked my tickets for October. Destination Sydney. Accommodation Sydney suburbs, but too early to finalise any at the moment. I am guessing somewhere near Parramatta. I am an accountant and for my occupation the jobs are spread throughout all major cities of Australia as accounting is required in every company/sector may it be manufacturing or services. About Job scenario regarding getting jobs, it is not easy to get accounting jobs in foreign land anywhere in the world as Tax rules always differ from country to country. So, I have planned to pursue further studies along with a part-time job or a casual job.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

salfons said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Well, actually not too happy as they insisted that I send a withdrawal letter for my mum and I was intending to take her with us. Anyhow, I'll seek other ways to get her in.....but thanks GOD


I empathise with you buddy. But why the withdrawal?


----------



## cancerianlrules

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> Yes you can do your medicals anytime before invite. Just be notified that your IED will be one year from the date of your medical, so plan your timing carefully.
> 
> To make an arrangement of this sort you'll have to create immiaccount and follow 'My Health Declaration'. You will get an HAP Id and a letter.
> 
> When you lodge your visa you'll be asked whether you have undergone any medical checkup for Australian visa. If your answer is yes you'll be asked to provide your HAP Id for that examination.
> 
> Max


Thanks bro! 

Critical consideration that, I guess I'll wait for the invite. Cheers.


----------



## GrepCode

mns said:


> Hi all received golden mail me n for my family .....
> 
> Wooooooooooooooow!!!!! Nn
> 
> Thanks for all supporting.


Heartiest Congratulations ..... Enjoy the new phase of life.


----------



## Guest

prseeker said:


> Its just around the corner


Can you share the CO Initial who granted you visa. I think CO might be from Team 8 Adelaide looking at your timeline. If that is the case then i can relax for some more time as my case is allocated to this team.


----------



## Guest

*National identity Document*

Hi,

Has any member,who have been granted visa or in process, uploaded Identity Documents like PAN Card, Driving Licence etc.


----------



## sudarshan1987

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has any member,who have been granted visa or in process, uploaded Identity Documents like PAN Card, Driving Licence etc.


Its not required.


----------



## OZfreak

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have booked my tickets for October. Destination Sydney. Accommodation Sydney suburbs, but too early to finalise any at the moment. I am guessing somewhere near Parramatta. I am an accountant and for my occupation the jobs are spread throughout all major cities of Australia as accounting is required in every company/sector may it be manufacturing or services. About Job scenario regarding getting jobs, it is not easy to get accounting jobs in foreign land anywhere in the world as Tax rules always differ from country to country. So, I have planned to pursue further studies along with a part-time job or a casual job.


HI Max

Good know that you are an Accountant by profession. BTW, are you an Indian CA or what? I am a UK qualified Accountant too (now a Member). Keep in touch. If possible, send me your FB link by PM'ing me, so that in future we can keep in touch and share strategies to find a job. 

Although I sought NSW SS but no luck so far....Wish you good luck though in your next move...

Thanks


----------



## mainak

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has any member,who have been granted visa or in process, uploaded Identity Documents like PAN Card, Driving Licence etc.


Yes, did

Both Aadhaar and PAN... not sure if it makes a difference although did


----------



## smady41

mns said:


> Hi all received golden mail me n for my family .....
> 
> Wooooooooooooooow!!!!! Nn
> 
> Thanks for all supporting.


Cograts buddy. Can you share your CO team and initials please?


----------



## smady41

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has any member,who have been granted visa or in process, uploaded Identity Documents like PAN Card, Driving Licence etc.


I did mention my PAN card as a national identity doc in the Form 80, but my CO never asked for it and hence I did not submit it.


----------



## salfons

TheExpatriate said:


> any idea why it took you five months from lodgement to grant?


This is mainly because they were not convinced that my mum is fully dependent on me until I send the withdrawal letter


----------



## salfons

MaxTheWolf said:


> I empathise with you buddy. But why the withdrawal?


They were not convinced that she is fully dependent on me


----------



## TheExpatriate

salfons said:


> This is mainly because they were not convinced that my mum is fully dependent on me until I send the withdrawal letter


so Egyptians are not subjected to ESC? this is great news


----------



## Bhasker

Hello,

Those who don't have academic transcripts but have marksheets instead, what should they chose in the dropdown while uploading:

'Academic Transcripts'

or

'Others'

(there r more options in drop down but i think only these 2 fit)

Also are all the marksheets supposed to be scanned within a single pdf or can they be uploaded one by one as separate pdfs? I hope multiple upload is permitted.


----------



## rockyrambo

salfons said:


> They were not convinced that she is fully dependent on me


that's bad buddy! PM-ed you regarding this.. pls advise.


----------



## Airodanel

Hello everyone!!
I am a newbie here. I would like to share my timeline with you guys as I have also applied for 190 visa.

EOI submission- 15/01/2014
SS and EOI invite- 11/06/2014
Visa application lodged- 16/06/2014
CO- ?
Grant- ?


I have not done my medicals and PCC. I am under a migration agent and my agent has not advised me yet. Is it advisable to have the medicals even before it is requested by the CO? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Currently the oldest 190 application allocated to a CO is on March 4th ....... so you will have to wait about 3-4 months for a CO


----------



## Airodanel

TheExpatriate said:


> Currently the oldest 190 application allocated to a CO is on March 4th ....... so you will have to wait about 3-4 months for a CO




Oh my.. I was scanning through this thread and some got their CO's early. I hope mine wont take too long.


----------



## samdam

Airodanel said:


> Hello everyone!!
> I am a newbie here. I would like to share my timeline with you guys as I have also applied for 190 visa.
> 
> EOI submission- 15/01/2014
> SS and EOI invite- 11/06/2014
> Visa application lodged- 16/06/2014
> CO- ?
> Grant- ?
> 
> 
> I have not done my medicals and PCC. I am under a migration agent and my agent has not advised me yet. Is it advisable to have the medicals even before it is requested by the CO? Thanks in advance.


Yes it's possible, ask your agent to get relevant documents from DIBP, it would be a form filled on behalf of you, then you get a medical examination request document, that you would use to book an appointment at an appropriate medical center near you!! As for PCC check with your local passport office for the procedure and if you were ever been to some other country you would require a requisition for PCC from DIBP.

Hope it helps.


----------



## HarryAdd

Airodanel said:


> Hello everyone!!
> I am a newbie here. I would like to share my timeline with you guys as I have also applied for 190 visa.
> 
> EOI submission- 15/01/2014
> SS and EOI invite- 11/06/2014
> Visa application lodged- 16/06/2014
> CO- ?
> Grant- ?
> 
> 
> I have not done my medicals and PCC. I am under a migration agent and my agent has not advised me yet. Is it advisable to have the medicals even before it is requested by the CO? Thanks in advance.


Yes, it is advisable to finish your medicals and PCC else you will end up like me with delay in process...


----------



## TheExpatriate

samdam said:


> Yes it's possible, ask your agent to get relevant documents from DIBP, it would be a form filled on behalf of you, then you get a medical examination request document, that you would use to book an appointment at an appropriate medical center near you!! As for PCC check with your local passport office for the procedure and if you were ever been to some other country you would require a requisition for PCC from DIBP.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Even if he does medicals now, they won't be assessed until the CO is assigned



HarryAdd said:


> Yes, it is advisable to finish your medicals and PCC else you will end up like me with delay in process...


PCCs might expire by the time his CO is assigned

Medicals won't be assessed until then anyways

and his First Entry will be a year from the First Med/PCC so if he does them now he risks getting a grant with a very tight time for the first trip


----------



## HarryAdd

TheExpatriate said:


> Even if he does medicals now, they won't be assessed until the CO is assigned
> 
> 
> 
> PCCs might expire by the time his CO is assigned
> 
> Medicals won't be assessed until then anyways
> 
> and his First Entry will be a year from the First Med/PCC so if he does them now he risks getting a grant with a very tight time for the first trip


Validity of the PCC and medicals varies from country to country or organisation.

In India, it would be 1 year for medicals and there is expiry for PCC as long as we don't move to a different police station area.

don't scare the hell out of the newbies. It won't take a year for CO to assess the document. Since it is the end of the programme year 13-14 the process is delayed.

Normally, it takes 3 months of time for CO to be assigned.


----------



## TheExpatriate

HarryAdd said:


> Validity of the PCC and medicals varies from country to country or organisation.
> 
> In India, it would be 1 year for medicals and there is expiry for PCC as long as we don't move to a different police station area.
> 
> don't scare the hell out of the newbies. It won't take a year for CO to assess the document. Since it is the end of the programme year 13-14 the process is delayed.
> 
> Normally, it takes 3 months of time for CO to be assigned.


PCCs differ from country to country, Medicals DON'T. Medicals expire in a year everywhere.

I am not scaring the hell out of newbies. I said the MEDICALS won't be processed until a CO is allocated. and I did not say it takes a year to assess documents. I said your first entry date is a year from Meds/PCCs, so if you give in Meds/PCCs in June, and get your visa next March, you have until next June to enter Australia.


I'd highly advise you to get new prescription glasses, and/or to review your IELTS reading score, since you have not understood a single word I said earlier


----------



## jaideepf1407

Makes sense to get Meds and PCC done earlier.or else may end up getting delayed.

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## TheExpatriate

jaideepf1407 said:


> Makes sense to get Meds and PCC done earlier.or else may end up getting delayed.
> 
> Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


it's a double edged sword. you might have to repeat PCCs if they expire, or repeat medicals if your case isn't finalized in a year, besides pushing your first entry date earlier


----------



## gsingh

Hi friends,

I am filling my Visa application. I have two questions.

*Step 12/17:* Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above

*Should I add my educational details starting from Senior secondary(10+2)*

*Step 13/17:* Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or in a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging the application.

*Is it asking for my experience here in India?*

Duration of employment

*Although I have mentioned all my employment history, should I deduct 2 years as per my ACS assessment for skilled experience.*


----------



## TheExpatriate

gsingh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am filling my Visa application. I have two questions.
> 
> *Step 12/17:* Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above
> 
> *Should I add my educational details starting from Senior secondary(10+2)*
> 
> *Step 13/17:* Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or in a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging the application.
> 
> *Is it asking for my experience here in India?*
> 
> Duration of employment
> 
> *Although I have mentioned all my employment history, should I deduct 2 years as per my ACS assessment for skilled experience.*


step 12 : any post-secondary degree

Step 13 : overseas = anywhere outside Australia, and yes you need to deduct the two years


----------



## mns

smady41 said:


> Cograts buddy. Can you share your CO team and initials please?


It's JL from team 33 Brisbane


----------



## mns

smady41 said:


> Cograts buddy. Can you share your CO team and initials please?


JL from team33 Brisbane.


----------



## mns

vicky10sep said:


> Congrats Dude :tea:!!! Your timelines are very similar to mine , but that doesn't mean I can also get grant today hahaha ...
> anyways happy for you mate .. as it was a long wait for you as well...


Soon you will get grant all the best buddy same tension till today. Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## Achilles_as

salfons said:


> Finally,
> 
> I've got my grant yesterday...it takes too long time to get it.
> 
> Let's prepare for the real challenge then.


Congrats Dude!!!


----------



## ALIPA

hiya_hanan said:


> I am sorry, I don't know that, I should not be putting full name here. Apologies. edited right away !


 welldone


----------



## cancerianlrules

ALIPA said:


> welldone


Dude the name still appears in your quoted post


----------



## ALIPA

hiya_hanan said:


> I am sorry, I don't know that, I should not be putting full name here. Apologies. edited right away !


You are lucky. Team 33 so far very good and fast..not like mines..wish you for a speedy grant


----------



## manmvk

*What is the subject line of Grant Mail*

To everyone who got grant,

Could you please share what will be there in the *subject line of Visa Grant mail*....

Just want to add that to my daily dream 

Thanks


----------



## er_viral

salfons said:


> Finally,
> 
> I've got my grant yesterday...it takes too long time to get it.
> 
> Let's prepare for the real challenge then.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## chennaiguy

manmvk said:


> To everyone who got grant, Could you please share what will be there in the subject line of Visa Grant mail.... Just want to add that to my daily dream  Thanks


Subject: Visa Grant with bonus items. 

In email body, details about grant, a job, car, house and a girl friend (strictly applicable for bachelors only)   

Just for making your dream more colourful


----------



## Achilles_as

chennaiguy said:


> Subject: Visa Grant with bonus items.
> 
> In email body, details about grant, a job, car, house and a girl friend (strictly applicable for bachelors only)
> 
> Just for making your dream more colourful


O dude... you literally made my day!!!! LOL :lol:


----------



## hiya_hanan

Thanks buddie, " Wait " is real pain. Till the time you evidence the real golden mail, there are so many thoughts which go through your mind is mixed feelings. So, I have decided to disguise my anxiety by keeping calm & pray to God !

T&R
hiya_hanan



ALIPA said:


> You are lucky. Team 33 so far very good and fast..not like mines..wish you for a speedy grant


----------



## koleth

ALIPA said:


> You are lucky. Team 33 so far very good and fast..not like mines..wish you for a speedy grant


Anyway LG has given a Grant today, lets hope next might be our chance from her.


----------



## koleth

Eswar_Rao said:


> Got The GRANTED email today from Team 8.
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> 
> Cant believe it.:flame::flame:eace:eace:



Congrats bro.....please update your timeline


----------



## koleth

Saradha_J said:


> We got the golden email just now.   . sooooo happy!!!!
> 
> Will update my timelines shortly. The grant was from team 33. My case officer in the initial email was JL. but the grant email has the name with initials MW. not sure if this is of any significance.
> 
> I want to take a moment to thank this great forum for all your help and support. Rock on guys. All the best to all. Wish you all get the grant soon too!!!


Congrats....Party Time


----------



## koleth

kct_ash said:


> 10:00 AM :ranger: check mail
> 10:05 AM :mod: thought about calling case officer
> 10:06 AM :cell: called case officer and confirmed all docos provided as requested
> 10:10 AM :typing: check mail - Grant mail received
> 10:11 AM arty:


Congrats.....


----------



## Achilles_as

Guys this might be a redundant question, but I have been allocated CO from Brisbane Team 34 with Initials A.M. I know a couple people who got grants from her, but are there anymore waiting in line for the grant from her?

She had asked me 1) USA State PCC, 2) Proof of functional English for my wife, 3) Additional Bank Statements, 4) Evidence of continued relationship with my wife. 
I provided all of that the same day i.e. on 30 May except the USA State PCC which i provided on monday 16th.


----------



## vikram425

Hi can any one tell me about the time in which you got your PCC from passport office..... my CO has requested for PCC on my may 27th but still I am fighting with government bodies to get one really tensed as last date is 22nd june

Also please let me know that when we put up a mail for extension in date of submission of documents do we get a reply from our CO or just an automated response email. 

Please reply I am very tensed as pcc is being delay by local cops 

Case put up from india 189 skilled independent


----------



## Sasha2013

Anyone who has a CO from Adelaide T2, LE?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Achilles_as said:


> Guys this might be a redundant question, but I have been allocated CO from Brisbane Team 34 with Initials A.M. I know a couple people who got grants from her, but are there anymore waiting in line for the grant from her?
> 
> She had asked me 1) USA State PCC, 2) Proof of functional English for my wife, 3) Additional Bank Statements, 4) Evidence of continued relationship with my wife.
> I provided all of that the same day i.e. on 30 May except the USA State PCC which i provided on monday 16th.


Team 34 doesn't work on an individual basis. My case is with T34 as well.


----------



## TheExpatriate

vikram425 said:


> Hi can any one tell me about the time in which you got your PCC from passport office..... my CO has requested for PCC on my may 27th but still I am fighting with government bodies to get one really tensed as last date is 22nd june
> 
> Also please let me know that when we put up a mail for extension in date of submission of documents do we get a reply from our CO or just an automated response email.
> 
> Please reply I am very tensed as pcc is being delay by local cops
> 
> Case put up from india 189 skilled independent


Once you know you cannot secure a PCC in the grace period (28 days) you need to write to your CO (an email) AND include proof you applied (the receipt) ..... 

You will get an automated reply + an extension email from the CO few days later


----------



## vikram425

Hi can any one tell me about the time in which you got your PCC from passport office..... my CO has requested for PCC on my may 27th but still I am fighting with government bodies to get one really tensed as last date is 22nd june

Also please let me know that when we put up a mail for extension in date of submission of documents do we get a reply from our CO or just an automated response email. 

Please reply I am very tensed as pcc is being delay by local cops 

Case put up from india 189 skilled independent....


----------



## vikram425

TheExpatriate said:


> Once you know you cannot secure a PCC in the grace period (28 days) you need to write to your CO (an email) AND include proof you applied (the receipt) .....
> 
> You will get an automated reply + an extension email from the CO few days later


Thanks but in how many days does the CO reverts back?? Any idea .... I have already mailed my applied receipt to my CO by I have only got an automated reply no reply by CO 3days have passed..... should I send a reminder mail or should I wait


----------



## TheExpatriate

vikram425 said:


> Thanks but in how many days does the CO reverts back?? Any idea .... I have already mailed my applied receipt to my CO by I have only got an automated reply no reply by CO 3days have passed..... should I send a reminder mail or should I wait


Few days usually ...... a week possibly, anyways, once you send the receipt and state that it will take longer to get it, you are safe


----------



## Achilles_as

TheExpatriate said:


> Team 34 doesn't work on an individual basis. My case is with T34 as well.


What do you mean individual basis? Who is your CO?


----------



## vikram425

TheExpatriate said:


> Few days usually ...... a week possibly, anyways, once you send the receipt and state that it will take longer to get it, you are safe


Thanks again its like I am really worried I have been waiting from last two years .... n now the whole process is stuck at this PCC issue.......


----------



## TheExpatriate

vikram425 said:


> Thanks again its like I am really worried I have been waiting from last two years .... n now the whole process is stuck at this PCC issue.......


relax

Let me tell u something similar that happened with me ..... 

May 12 : PCCs requested, 28 days given

June 02 : All PCCs sent (or so I thought)

June 13th : Email sent from CO to Agent, one PCC was missing (only translation was sent, but not original untranslated PCC) ..... the email was so polite and asked for it, and gave 28 days from the day of the new email.



They know it's not always easy. Just send the receipt and say you cannot secure it on time due to some difficulties and need some more time.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Achilles_as said:


> What do you mean individual basis? Who is your CO?


I am not comfortable disclosing such information in public, but anyways, Team 34 works as a TEAM. Every time I get a new email it's from a different person.


----------



## Achilles_as

TheExpatriate said:


> I am not comfortable disclosing such information in public, but anyways, Team 34 works as a TEAM. Every time I get a new email it's from a different person.


Ah ok ... Let me clarify that when i asked for your CO i didn't actually ask for her full name just initials, but anyways.
Secondly I am not sure we can say that for sure about T34 since i have been communicating with only one CO and couple more people whom i know who are not in this forum are also communicating with COs from T34 individually. 
But I guess all we can do it wait. 

However I would still like to ask folks here if they were interacting with A.M. from T34 Brisbane.


----------



## prseeker

manmvk said:


> To everyone who got grant,
> 
> Could you please share what will be there in the *subject line of Visa Grant mail*....
> 
> Just want to add that to my daily dream
> 
> Thanks


It looks like 

BCC2014/80XXXX - TRN Number - Last Name , First Name - IMMI Grant Notification


----------



## TheExpatriate

Achilles_as said:


> Ah ok ... Let me clarify that when i asked for your CO i didn't actually ask for her full name just initials, but anyways.
> Secondly I am not sure we can say that for sure about T34 since i have been communicating with only one CO and couple more people whom i know who are not in this forum are also communicating with COs from T34 individually.
> But I guess all we can do it wait.
> 
> However I would still like to ask folks here if they were interacting with A.M. from T34 Brisbane.


She's not my CO (by "my CO" I mean my initial contact CO) but I had one interaction with her


----------



## vikram425

TheExpatriate said:


> relax
> 
> Let me tell u something similar that happened with me .....
> 
> May 12 : PCCs requested, 28 days given
> 
> June 02 : All PCCs sent (or so I thought)
> 
> June 13th : Email sent from CO to Agent, one PCC was missing (only translation was sent, but not original untranslated PCC) ..... the email was so polite and asked for it, and gave 28 days from the day of the new email.
> 
> They know it's not always easy. Just send the receipt and say you cannot secure it on time due to some difficulties and need some more time.


Thanks a ton sir!!! I am trying to push it hard to make things landup within time frame


----------



## TheExpatriate

vikram425 said:


> Thanks a ton sir!!! I am trying to push it hard to make things landup within time frame


relax and take it easy ...... when it comes it comes, as long as you briefed the CO


----------



## ALIPA

cancerianlrules said:


> Dude the name still appears in your quoted post


No way to remove it. Any suggestions? now i became the guilty


----------



## rowell

Hi Guys

Just a quick query for those who are assigned with COs, when you send email to your CO, do you just reply the original email he/she sent to you (like my case, CO asked for form80, PCC, Meds) or do you have to create a new email conversation? And, usually how many days do they reply your email if you have questions in your sent mail?

I'm just a bit worried since my wife cannot complete her medicals for she is pregnant at the moment. I sent email to CO about my wife's pregnancy and asked if I can defer her meds (Xray) until she gives birth. Attached form1022 and pregnancy certificate in the email and immiaccount too. It's been 2 weeks since my email but no reply from CO yet. It was said in my CO's original email that they would reply within 7 days.. but it's been 2 weeks already.. 

By the way, I did not press the reply button on m COs original email.. I created a new email conversation sent to the email stated by CO letter.


----------



## Achilles_as

rowell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a quick query for those who are assigned with COs, when you send email to your CO, do you just reply the original email he/she sent to you (like my case, CO asked for form80, PCC, Meds) or do you have to create a new email conversation? And, usually how many days do they reply your email if you have questions in your sent mail?
> 
> I'm just a bit worried since my wife cannot complete her medicals for she is pregnant at the moment. I sent email to CO about my wife's pregnancy and asked if I can defer her meds (Xray) until she gives birth. Attached form1022 and pregnancy certificate in the email and immiaccount too. It's been 2 weeks since my email but no reply from CO yet. It was said in my CO's original email that they would reply within 7 days.. but it's been 2 weeks already..
> 
> By the way, I did not press the reply button on m COs original email.. I created a new email conversation sent to the email stated by CO letter.


I would reply to the same thread if i were you. Once replied then wait for a few days (3-4) then you can call CO just to acknowledge that the he/she received your email.


----------



## TheExpatriate

rowell said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a quick query for those who are assigned with COs, when you send email to your CO, do you just reply the original email he/she sent to you (like my case, CO asked for form80, PCC, Meds) or do you have to create a new email conversation? And, usually how many days do they reply your email if you have questions in your sent mail?
> 
> I'm just a bit worried since my wife cannot complete her medicals for she is pregnant at the moment. I sent email to CO about my wife's pregnancy and asked if I can defer her meds (Xray) until she gives birth. Attached form1022 and pregnancy certificate in the email and immiaccount too. It's been 2 weeks since my email but no reply from CO yet. It was said in my CO's original email that they would reply within 7 days.. but it's been 2 weeks already..
> 
> By the way, I did not press the reply button on m COs original email.. I created a new email conversation sent to the email stated by CO letter.



1- doesn't really matter (new thread or reply)

2- time depends on their workload, ur question ...etc.

3- For a pregnant woman, there are three options

A- Defer X-Ray until birth, you need to send Form 1022, attach evidence of being pregnant. Visa decision will be DELAYED until X-Ray is done

B- Defer X-Ray till the second or third trimester, do it with lead shields ...... Procedure same as Option A. Visa decision will also be delayed until X-Ray is done.

C- Defer X-Ray till after birth without delaying decision, ONLY APPLICABLE IF she hasn't lived 90 days in the last 5 years in a high risk TB country. Unfortunately, The Philippines IS high risk. Full list of countries here

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/1163i-supplement.pdf

No need to be worried. Worst case if you really are worried and need some assurance, call DIBP (which office is your case with? you need to call the exact office)


----------



## prseeker

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has any member,who have been granted visa or in process, uploaded Identity Documents like PAN Card, Driving Licence etc.


Yes I did -

- 6 Driving Licenses 
- PAN Card 
- Election ID Card 
- SSN Card 
- Emirates ID etc.


----------



## Achilles_as

prseeker said:


> Yes I did -
> 
> - 6 Driving Licenses
> - PAN Card
> - Election ID Card
> - SSN Card
> - Emirates ID etc.


Emirates ID card??? Seriously??? :wacko:


----------



## TheExpatriate

Achilles_as said:


> Emirates ID card??? Seriously??? :wacko:


Emirates ID is an ID Card issued in the UAE for UAE Residents ..... what's wrong with that? I included mine in the application in the question about all National ID Cards I have, but haven't uploaded the card itself


----------



## Guest

prseeker said:


> Yes I did -
> 
> - 6 Driving Licenses
> - PAN Card
> - Election ID Card
> - SSN Card
> - Emirates ID etc.


I think you missed my earlier post. Can you please share the CO initials and team from whom you received grant.


----------



## Achilles_as

TheExpatriate said:


> Emirates ID is an ID Card issued in the UAE for UAE Residents ..... what's wrong with that? I included mine in the application in the question about all National ID Cards I have, but haven't uploaded the card itself


Oh that Emirates card.. I thought Emirates Airlines  Sorry Guys this wait for grant is making me brain dead!!!! :bathbaby:


----------



## prseeker

Achilles_as said:


> Emirates ID card??? Seriously??? :wacko:


Whats so shocking about that ? 

As TheExpatriate said that its a card issued to UAE residents and lot of information is patched on it for example your address , u r driving license info , your passport info , criminal/traffic offenses pending against you and much more.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Achilles_as said:


> Oh that Emirates card.. I thought Emirates Airlines  Sorry Guys this wait for grant is making me brain dead!!!! :bathbaby:


LOOOL ...... no problems ...... this is like a residency card, and is accepted across the country here in lieu of passports in 99% of the cases .......


----------



## prseeker

Achilles_as said:


> Oh that Emirates card.. I thought Emirates Airlines  Sorry Guys this wait for grant is making me brain dead!!!! :bathbaby:


LOL I almost fell from the couch thinking that you thought I uploaded a Emirates Airlines Boarding pass or something


----------



## prseeker

cb2406 said:


> i think you missed my earlier post. Can you please share the co initials and team from whom you received grant.


Team 8 
CO : JN


----------



## Achilles_as

prseeker said:


> LOL I almost fell from the couch thinking that you thought I uploaded a Emirates Airlines Boarding pass or something


So now you understand my confusion which is now making me feel like a fool on celestial levels...


----------



## prseeker

Achilles_as said:


> So now you understand my confusion which is now making me feel like a fool on celestial levels...


Why don't you go to some "special" club with LOADS of 1 Dollar Bill in your pocket , this exercise always worked for me


----------



## Achilles_as

prseeker said:


> Why don't you go to some "special" club with LOADS of 1 Dollar Bill in your pocket , this exercise always worked for me


I swear on God dude that is EXACTLY what i was thinking... at that VERY moment  .. but then the thought of me being married came in... after that SIGH!!!


----------



## prseeker

Achilles_as said:


> I swear on God dude that is EXACTLY what i was thinking... at that VERY moment  .. but then the thought of me being married came in... after that SIGH!!!


I was suggesting you to take a GOOD look at the Menu not to order anything 
Window shopping u see


----------



## jre05

prseeker said:


> I was suggesting you to take a GOOD look at the Menu not to order anything
> Window shopping u see


Heya PRSeeker and others :yo:

Today is Australia Netherlands :yo: :yo: which you all support :yo: 

I hope pr seeker watches with his favorite item in this universe, the Beer  lol

Australia win win win win win :music::roll: :yo: Netherlands too :yo: :yo:


----------



## Achilles_as

prseeker said:


> I was suggesting you to take a GOOD look at the Menu not to order anything
> Window shopping u see


Like minds dude like minds!!!! :nod: :thumb:


----------



## Rakesh kumar U

Hello friends,

I have a small query about this 190 NSW state sponsership visa, once this visa gets approved with in how many days we need to move in to that state, what happens if we don't go there? will there be any issues while applying for citizenship?
thanks


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jre05 said:


> Heya PRSeeker and others :yo:
> 
> Today is Australia Netherlands :yo: :yo: which you all support :yo:
> 
> I hope pr seeker watches with his favorite item in this universe, the Beer  lol
> 
> Australia win win win win win :music::roll: :yo: Netherlands too :yo: :yo:


Australia has beaten Netherlands in their last three matches. I hope this continues.

Never imagined that I would want something so heartedly for any country other than my India!

A new feeling!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Achilles_as said:


> Oh that Emirates card.. I thought Emirates Airlines  Sorry Guys this wait for grant is making me brain dead!!!! :bathbaby:


ound: man I almost p*** in my shorts with laughter!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Damn! A 0 - 1 N


----------



## MaxTheWolf

WTF

A 1 - 1 N

Yoohoo!

Cahill.....good boy!


----------



## Sherio

Hey dears!

I have been contacted by my CO and asked me for PCC, medicals, and forms 80 and 1221. He already sent me pdf versions of both forms to my email, however, the versions I received are not the latest updates which are available on the DIBP website. Which ones shall I use? anybody came across the same situation?


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> LOL I almost fell from the couch thinking that you thought I uploaded a Emirates Airlines Boarding pass or something


Hey, 

This force me to rethink about my qatar id and qatar airways card, thank god i have uploaded qatar id ...ha ha ha ha

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Rakesh kumar U said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I have a small query about this 190 NSW state sponsership visa, once this visa gets approved with in how many days we need to move in to that state, what happens if we don't go there? will there be any issues while applying for citizenship?
> thanks


Hello

You'll have to move there within one year from the date of your medical or PCC, whichever is earlier.


----------



## mainak

alipa said:


> you are lucky. Team 33 so far very good and fast..not like mines..wish you for a speedy grant


????????????????????????

Define fast !!!!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Sherio said:


> Hey dears!
> 
> I have been contacted by my CO and asked me for PCC, medicals, and forms 80 and 1221. He already sent me pdf versions of both forms to my email, however, the versions I received are not the latest updates which are available on the DIBP website. Which ones shall I use? anybody came across the same situation?


Besides that they might look different, what differences have you noted between the two versions?


----------



## maq_qatar

Achilles_as said:


> Oh that Emirates card.. I thought Emirates Airlines  Sorry Guys this wait for grant is making me brain dead!!!! :bathbaby:


Due to waiting for visa i started to gain weight

While reading this entertaining conversation i remember a joke 

'Laughing At Your Own Mistakes, Can Lengthen Your Life."

-Shakespear

"Laughing At ur Wife's Mistakes, Can Shorten ur Life."

-Shakespear's Wife

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rowell

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- doesn't really matter (new thread or reply)
> 
> 2- time depends on their workload, ur question ...etc.
> 
> 3- For a pregnant woman, there are three options
> 
> A- Defer X-Ray until birth, you need to send Form 1022, attach evidence of being pregnant. Visa decision will be DELAYED until X-Ray is done
> 
> B- Defer X-Ray till the second or third trimester, do it with lead shields ...... Procedure same as Option A. Visa decision will also be delayed until X-Ray is done.
> 
> C- Defer X-Ray till after birth without delaying decision, ONLY APPLICABLE IF she hasn't lived 90 days in the last 5 years in a high risk TB country. Unfortunately, The Philippines IS high risk. Full list of countries here
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/1163i-supplement.pdf
> 
> No need to be worried. Worst case if you really are worried and need some assurance, call DIBP (which office is your case with? you need to call the exact office)


Thanks mate.. my CO is from Adelaide GSM Team07.

I will try to send them an email again tomorrow after I uploaded my Singapore PCC. Just to give an update and will try to follow-up regarding my wife's meds.. If still no reply by next week.. i will try to give them a call. :fingerscrossed:

By the way, my wife doesn't want to do the Xray until she gives birth. I respect her decision. So, we'll have to wait until she gives birth. We would also add our child in the visa application. My wife's Xray will be done after my new born child is added into the application. That would be after securing the baby's birth cetificate and passport. It would be a long delay.. I just need to confirm that my CO got my message about my wife's pregnancy.


----------



## Guest

prseeker said:


> Team 8
> CO : JN


Is it Team Adelaide?


----------



## Sherio

MaxTheWolf said:


> Besides that they might look different, what differences have you noted between the two versions?


For example, the latest version of form 80 requires travel details for the last 10 years only, however, the one I received from my CO requires travel details for the last 30 years. Also, the old form 1221 misses the details of migration/student/business visa....etc. I am really puzzled, that's why I am asking whether anybody came across my same situation


----------



## maq_qatar

gold4uin said:


> Guys, please help!
> 
> I had 2 employments and I am done with skill assessment which is positive.
> 
> However skill assessment authority Vetassess has not favourably judged 2nd employment a.ka. last employment particularly because the designation is that if a trainee. There is no mention of it in the Skill assessment letter.
> 
> Now while lodging EOI they are asking for employment history of past 10 years.
> 
> So should I include the employment in the EOI which has not been judged favourably?
> 
> Thanks !


you can include and mark as not relevant.


----------



## jaideepf1407

Sherio said:


> For example, the latest version of form 80 requires travel details for the last 10 years only, however, the one I received from my CO requires travel details for the last 30 years. Also, the old form 1221 misses the details of migration/student/business visa....etc. I am really puzzled, that's why I am asking whether anybody came across my same situation


Use the new form,if in doubt when you have completed filling and uploading just drop a line that you have uploaded the new one.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## prseeker

cb2406 said:


> Is it Team Adelaide?


yes


----------



## gold4uin

maq_qatar said:


> you can include and mark as not relevant.


 Thanks for the quick reply mate.

Now for the one which is relevant experience; Vetasess has suitably assessed work experience for 2 years - February 2009 to March 2011 for a company where I commenced employment from September 2007.

Though the employer is same but they have not assessed employment before February 2009 because they only assess employment of last 5 years so in my case that would be from February 2009 - February 2014.

1. How does this go with DIAC? 

2. Should I mention start date as September 2007 and end date as March 2011 in Skillselect while completing details for EOI?
There is no other way I can claim 5 years of work experience?


----------



## usman.shahid

Can anyone please let me know the procedure to withdraw visa application. Can we sent the request/withdrawal letter in email or sending a written request by post is must? do they entertain withdrawal requests by email?


----------



## sandeepr

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hello
> 
> You'll have to move there within one year from the date of your medical or PCC, whichever is earlier.


Hi Max,

I sent your a PM, did you get it? Dude I need your advice pls.


----------



## huzefa85

prseeker said:


> yes


Have the same CO - Team 8, JN
Looks like I am in for a long wait too


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sherio said:


> Hey dears!
> 
> I have been contacted by my CO and asked me for PCC, medicals, and forms 80 and 1221. He already sent me pdf versions of both forms to my email, however, the versions I received are not the latest updates which are available on the DIBP website. Which ones shall I use? anybody came across the same situation?


use the latest versions


----------



## Mahesh16389

Guys.....I am applying for skill assessment this week......for 189 VISA.....I am worried about some documents please guide me......

1. For my previous employment I have appointment letter, relieving letter, experience letter and payslips.

2. For my current employment I have service letter, payslips and bank statement.

Will they ask me for tax documents? ....as I don't have one I am worried....please guide me....


----------



## TheExpatriate

Mahesh16389 said:


> Guys.....I am applying for skill assessment this week......for 189 VISA.....I am worried about some documents please guide me......
> 
> 1. For my previous employment I have appointment letter, relieving letter, experience letter and payslips.
> 
> 2. For my current letter I have service letter, payslips and bank statement.
> 
> Will they ask me for tax documents? ....as I don't have one I am worried....please guide me....


skills assessment with which authority?


----------



## Mahesh16389

vetassess


----------



## Achilles_as

I am using a MARA agent for the PR process and imported the application in my individual ImmiAccount. 
As of now the status is showing "In Progress". Once i get the grant will that change to something else like "Granted" etc? 

Also will I also get the email notification if it is granted? I have answered a "Yes" in Receive Application Alerts and given my email id for the same.


----------



## kct_ash

Achilles_as said:


> I am using a MARA agent for the PR process and imported the application in my individual ImmiAccount.
> As of now the status is showing "In Progress". Once i get the grant will that change to something else like "Granted" etc?
> 
> Also will I also get the email notification if it is granted? I have answered a "Yes" in Receive Application Alerts and given my email id for the same.


I just checked mine - Status changed to "Finalised". You would get an email with a subject that says Grant Notification.


----------



## Achilles_as

kct_ash said:


> I just checked mine - Status changed to "Finalised". You would get an email with a subject that says Grant Notification.


Thanks for the prompt response buddy.. and just so that i am crystal clear you hired a MARA agent AND imported the application to your individual account?


----------



## kct_ash

vikram425 said:


> Thanks a ton sir!!! I am trying to push it hard to make things landup within time frame


What I did is :

1. Send off two emails asking if all was ok to my CO (mails were few days apart)
2. Give a call to the CO. Number available from CO's mail.


----------



## kct_ash

Achilles_as said:


> Thanks for the prompt response buddy.. and just so that i am crystal clear you hired a MARA agent AND imported the application to your individual account?


No MARA agent. I did on my own. But I suspect the process should be the same


----------



## Achilles_as

kct_ash said:


> No MARA agent. I did on my own. But I suspect the process should be the same


 That is what I have doubt about. Since agents list themselves as authorized contacts I am kinda suspicious that they might be the ones getting the emails.


----------



## kct_ash

Achilles_as said:


> That is what I have doubt about. Since agents list themselves as authorized contacts I am kinda suspicious that they might be the ones getting the emails.


But still you will know when your application is finalised. Then you can ask your agent to check his mail and fwd you the grant !!


----------



## Achilles_as

kct_ash said:


> But still you will know when your application is finalised. Then you can ask your agent to check his mail and fwd you the grant !!


Yup... Will do that.... Thanks for the info mate!!!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Hi Sandeepr

I had replied to your query here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-5951.html#post4302346



sandeepr said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> I sent your a PM, did you get it? Dude I need your advice pls.


----------



## rockyrambo

Sherio said:


> Hey dears!
> 
> I have been contacted by my CO and asked me for PCC, medicals, and forms 80 and 1221. He already sent me pdf versions of both forms to my email, however, the versions I received are not the latest updates which are available on the DIBP website. Which ones shall I use? anybody came across the same situation?


Hi buddy,

Would you also mind sharing the two 'latest' versions of the forms as given to you by the CO? We can compare them with the ones on the DIBP website. 

Thanks


----------



## arunm86

Hi,

I applied for my 189 on the 9th June, No CO Yet, But a bit worried about my previous employment, I have submitted the following docs,

1. Contract
2. Payslips for 37 months
3. Appraisal letters
4. Excellence Awards received for securing a 33million dollar job. 

However i don't have tax returns as the country i worked in is free from personal income tax(Brunei). Is this acceptable, how does DIAC verifies that the country dont have personal tax?


----------



## ask1987

Hi,

How do I dial 131881 number from Indian Mobile phone? I tried couple of options +61 0/8/08 131881. 8 being area code. Can somebody help? My CO is based out of Adelaide


----------



## Saradha_J

arunm86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for my 189 on the 9th June, No CO Yet, But a bit worried about my previous employment, I have submitted the following docs,
> 
> 1. Contract
> 2. Payslips for 37 months
> 3. Appraisal letters
> 4. Excellence Awards received for securing a 33million dollar job.
> 
> However i don't have tax returns as the country i worked in is free from personal income tax(Brunei). Is this acceptable, how does DIAC verifies that the country dont have personal tax?


Usually if the CO finds that any of the documents are lacking he/she contacts you via email and ask for it. In your case if they ask for tax returns you can explain to them that there is no personal tax and also show some sort of evidence like a government web site etc.


----------



## arunm86

I Came across a a link for a excel sheet on the processing time for applicants on this forum, Can anyone share the link


----------



## mainak

*In Exact 1 Month From CO Allocation...*

Happened Today Morning.










Interesting Fact: This came from a third CO, than the one who requested first document and than the one who asked second document.


PS1: Will update Avatar 
PS2: Will update signature soon
PS3: Will put up a new thread with all info that I came to know and my experience


----------



## Happybets

mainak said:


> Happened Today Morning.
> 
> Interesting Fact: This came from a third CO, than the one who requested first document and than the one who asked second document.
> 
> PS1: Will update Avatar
> PS2: Will update signature soon
> PS3: Will put up a new thread with all info that I came know and my experience


Great.. congrats mate. All the best.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mainak said:


> Happened Today Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Fact: This came from a third CO, than the one who requested first document and than the one who asked second document.
> 
> 
> PS1: Will update Avatar
> PS2: Will update signature soon
> PS3: Will put up a new thread with all info that I came to know and my experience


Congrats!


----------



## vicky10sep

mainak said:


> Happened Today Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Fact: This came from a third CO, than the one who requested first document and than the one who asked second document.
> 
> 
> PS1: Will update Avatar
> PS2: Will update signature soon
> PS3: Will put up a new thread with all info that I came to know and my experience


Congrats Dude ... Long wait isnt'd?
However the image that you put in here is not viewable .. Atleast I'm not able to see it .. Nevertheless, enjoy dude ...


----------



## navant

mainak said:


> Happened Today Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Fact: This came from a third CO, than the one who requested first document and than the one who asked second document.
> 
> 
> PS1: Will update Avatar
> PS2: Will update signature soon
> PS3: Will put up a new thread with all info that I came to know and my experience


Congrats mate ...which team grant you the visa


----------



## Sherio

rockyrambo said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Would you also mind sharing the two 'latest' versions of the forms as given to you by the CO? We can compare them with the ones on the DIBP website.
> 
> Thanks


Actually the CO did not give me the latest versions, he gave me old formats of forms 80 and 1221. The latest versions could easily be found on the DIBP website. You can simply use the search function on the top right of their website; just write 80 or 1221, and the desired form shall be the first result that pops up!


----------



## Achilles_as

mainak said:


> Happened Today Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Fact: This came from a third CO, than the one who requested first document and than the one who asked second document.
> 
> 
> PS1: Will update Avatar
> PS2: Will update signature soon
> PS3: Will put up a new thread with all info that I came to know and my experience


Congrats buddy!!! Cherish the moment!!! All t best for next steps...


----------



## manmvk

mainak said:


> Happened Today Morning.


Congratulation Buddy!!!All the very best to you and your family....


----------



## manmvk

arunm86 said:


> I Came across a a link for a excel sheet on the processing time for applicants on this forum, Can anyone share the link


Hi Arun,

Please find the link as follows; http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub

Cheers!


----------



## bond_bhai

mainak said:


> Happened Today Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Fact: This came from a third CO, than the one who requested first document and than the one who asked second document.
> 
> 
> PS1: Will update Avatar
> PS2: Will update signature soon
> PS3: Will put up a new thread with all info that I came to know and my experience


Congratulations! See ya in Aus!


----------



## gabhru

ask1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do I dial 131881 number from Indian Mobile phone? I tried couple of options +61 0/8/08 131881. 8 being area code. Can somebody help? My CO is based out of Adelaide


Just try this number +611300364613 , it might not work from airtel so try some other network. And its a special number used australia wide and also worldwide so you dont need the area code.


----------



## vikram425

HI just wanted to confirm that is there any way to speed up the process of getting a PCC passport office my PCC is driving me nuts, days have past no updates





Télécommunications network engineer Assesment filed; 5th April 2013, positive received 10th October 2013, EOI submitted 15th October 2013, invitation 26th March 2014, PR FILED 10th may 2014, CO ALLOCATED 27th may 2014 Team 33 brisbane, PCC &MEDICALS requested 27th may 2014, medicals submitted 10th june, my pcc pending wife's pcc submitted


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sherio said:


> Actually the CO did not give me the latest versions, he gave me old formats of forms 80 and 1221. The latest versions could easily be found on the DIBP website. You can simply use the search function on the top right of their website; just write 80 or 1221, and the desired form shall be the first result that pops up!


share your timeline please. I am interested in Egyptians' processing times and there aren't many of us on this forum unfortunately.


----------



## rockyrambo

Sherio said:


> Actually the CO did not give me the latest versions, he gave me old formats of forms 80 and 1221. The latest versions could easily be found on the DIBP website. You can simply use the search function on the top right of their website; just write 80 or 1221, and the desired form shall be the first result that pops up!


oh ok! then it makes sense to use the latest formats from the website..


----------



## smady41

*Its a Grant!!!!!!*

My dear friends. I got the grant letter exactly 16 mins ago.   

I took a gamble this morning and called up my CO team on the number shown in the CO letter I received last week. It was picked up by someone else than my original CO and she just verified all the details on the call itself and said she will finalize the application today itself.

Then in about 15 mins, I got the letter in my email!

So guys who been waiting after submitting all the docs, do not wait. Just call and enquire. There is no hard and fast rule here. Worst case you can encounter is that CO will tell you that they need more time to process your application. But chance of you getting lucky is also there, so do take that chance! 

I thank all of you from bottom of my heart for the virtual friendship and brotherhood and support given so far. I will surely come back and write my story here soon, but needs to just sit back and enjoy this moment! 

Once again, I thank each and everyone ( I dare not to say the names as i am afraid i will miss someone!) here. You guys are the best.

Wish everyone of you waiting in line the very best. I be right back!!


----------



## vivek_s

Hi,

Can anyone Please share the latest form 80 and 1221. I am having 2 Form 80 with me in which one is having total no. of pages 20 and other one is having total no. of pages 18. Which one is the latest?

Regards,
Vivek


----------



## vivek_s

smady41 said:


> *Its a Grant!!!!!!*
> 
> My dear friends. I got the grant letter exactly 16 mins ago.
> 
> I took a gamble this morning and called up my CO team on the number shown in the CO letter I received last week. It was picked up by someone else than my original CO and she just verified all the details on the call itself and said she will finalize the application today itself.
> 
> Then in about 15 mins, I got the letter in my email!
> 
> So guys who been waiting after submitting all the docs, do not wait. Just call and enquire. There is no hard and fast rule here. Worst case you can encounter is that CO will tell you that they need more time to process your application. But chance of you getting lucky is also there, so do take that chance!
> 
> I thank all of you from bottom of my heart for the virtual friendship and brotherhood and support given so far. I will surely come back and write my story here soon, but needs to just sit back and enjoy this moment!
> 
> Once again, I thank each and everyone ( I dare not to say the names as i am afraid i will miss someone!) here. You guys are the best.
> 
> Wish everyone of you waiting in line the very best. I be right back!!


Congrats !


----------



## vicky10sep

smady41 said:


> *Its a Grant!!!!!!*
> 
> My dear friends. I got the grant letter exactly 16 mins ago.
> 
> I took a gamble this morning and called up my CO team on the number shown in the CO letter I received last week. It was picked up by someone else than my original CO and she just verified all the details on the call itself and said she will finalize the application today itself.
> 
> Then in about 15 mins, I got the letter in my email!
> 
> So guys who been waiting after submitting all the docs, do not wait. Just call and enquire. There is no hard and fast rule here. Worst case you can encounter is that CO will tell you that they need more time to process your application. But chance of you getting lucky is also there, so do take that chance!
> 
> I thank all of you from bottom of my heart for the virtual friendship and brotherhood and support given so far. I will surely come back and write my story here soon, but needs to just sit back and enjoy this moment!
> 
> Once again, I thank each and everyone ( I dare not to say the names as i am afraid i will miss someone!) here. You guys are the best.
> 
> Wish everyone of you waiting in line the very best. I be right back!!



Congrats Dude ... that was a long wait for you as well !! 
yeah rightly said .. enjoy this moment first


----------



## Raf84

mainak said:


> Happened Today Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Fact: This came from a third CO, than the one who requested first document and than the one who asked second document.
> 
> 
> PS1: Will update Avatar
> PS2: Will update signature soon
> PS3: Will put up a new thread with all info that I came to know and my experience



Congrats Dude .. best of luck..


----------



## eliasle

*hi*



vivek_s said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone Please share the latest form 80 and 1221. I am having 2 Form 80 with me in which one is having total no. of pages 20 and other one is having total no. of pages 18. Which one is the latest?
> 
> Regards,
> Vivek


Hi you can download from here.

Application forms numerical list - 1 to 99


----------



## rajfirst

*Adelaide Team 04*

Can anyone please post the direct contact number of Adelaide Team 04?


----------



## sunnyboi

mainak said:


> Happened Today Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Fact: This came from a third CO, than the one who requested first document and than the one who asked second document.
> 
> 
> PS1: Will update Avatar
> PS2: Will update signature soon
> PS3: Will put up a new thread with all info that I came to know and my experience


Congratulations! I guess now you can keep calm  Please update your signature for the grant date


----------



## Airodanel

Thanks for all the information guys. I think I will wait for the CO assignment before I go for my medicals


----------



## karnavidyut

gabhru said:


> Just try this number +611300364613 , it might not work from airtel so try some other network. And its a special number used australia wide and also worldwide so you dont need the area code.


Hi chaps,

I have read a number of people mention here that they have spoken to their CO over the phone. I called up the above number yesterday and after a hold of around 50 min I spoke to a gentleman who just plainly said I cannot connect you to your CO. The only way to get in touch is via email. Was I supposed to choose a particular option or something? I dont plan to call them again though  but it will be something nice for others to know if they decide to make that call 

K.


----------



## mainak

smady41 said:


> *Its a Grant!!!!!!*
> 
> My dear friends. I got the grant letter exactly 16 mins ago.
> 
> I took a gamble this morning and called up my CO team on the number shown in the CO letter I received last week. It was picked up by someone else than my original CO and she just verified all the details on the call itself and said she will finalize the application today itself.
> 
> Then in about 15 mins, I got the letter in my email!
> 
> So guys who been waiting after submitting all the docs, do not wait. Just call and enquire. There is no hard and fast rule here. Worst case you can encounter is that CO will tell you that they need more time to process your application. But chance of you getting lucky is also there, so do take that chance!
> 
> I thank all of you from bottom of my heart for the virtual friendship and brotherhood and support given so far. I will surely come back and write my story here soon, but needs to just sit back and enjoy this moment!
> 
> Once again, I thank each and everyone ( I dare not to say the names as i am afraid i will miss someone!) here. You guys are the best.
> 
> Wish everyone of you waiting in line the very best. I be right back!!


Wow - another one within 3 weeks - All the best


----------



## AussiePR

Achilles_as said:


> I am using a MARA agent for the PR process and imported the application in my individual ImmiAccount.
> As of now the status is showing "In Progress". Once i get the grant will that change to something else like "Granted" etc?
> 
> Also will I also get the email notification if it is granted? I have answered a "Yes" in Receive Application Alerts and given my email id for the same.


Hi Achilles_as

I have lodged my Visa application using a MARA Agent and want to track my application progress.

However, I am a little scared to import the application to an individual account as I don't want to affect my application in any way. If I do so, will my agent get any kind of notification or will he come to know about it. Did you tell your agent that you have ported the application to an individual account. 

I have authorized my agent for all the correspondence on my behalf. If I select "Yes" in Receive Application Alerts and give my email id for the same, will my agent still receive all the notifications that are sent by the CO/DIBP?

If you or anyone else who has used a MARA agent and imported their application to an individual account, can please share their experience on this matter.

Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

AussiePR said:


> Hi Achilles_as
> 
> I have lodged my Visa application using a MARA Agent and want to track my application progress.
> 
> However, I am a little scared to import the application to an individual account as I don't want to affect my application in any way. If I do so, will my agent get any kind of notification or will he come to know about it. Did you tell your agent that you have ported the application to an individual account.
> 
> I have authorized my agent for all the correspondence on my behalf. If I select "Yes" in Receive Application Alerts and give my email id for the same, will my agent still receive all the notifications that are sent by the CO/DIBP?
> 
> If you or anyone else who has used a MARA agent and imported their application to an individual account, can please share their experience on this matter.
> 
> Thanks.


I am in the same situation and I imported the application and was worried it would cause any disturbance, however it did not. I called my agent to verify she can still see my application and she confirmed it, later she received several communications regarding it normally ..... The application can co-exist on two IMMI Accounts since the agent's account is an agent account and yours' is an individual applicant account.

Even if you select yes, your agent will still receive everything.


----------



## bapan

Hello mates,

Do you know any email address where I can ask for CO assinment?
Maybe call to DIAC by phone is better, but it is difficult to catch them on phone.

I look forward to heraing from you soon.
BR
Bapan


----------



## karnavidyut

rajfirst said:


> Can anyone please post the direct contact number of Adelaide Team 04?


The letters from adelaide gsm only have the generic 131881 number unfortunately. The emails also have that number mentioned on it. So unless someone has had a CO who has mentioned their direct number in their signature, I dont see how we could get through to that team directly. 
I tried calling on the generic number yesterday and they said they cannot connect me to the team or the CO. They said you can only email them and then whether they respond to it or not is upto them completely.
But if someone has a direct number for adelaide GSM office, please do share!


----------



## vicky10sep

just to let everyone know that I again called up the DIBP this afternoon and the lady said that your case hasn't been assigned to any CO yet , but is with a Team ...

I'm just wondering how these CO's pick up the case's as mine application was lodged long time back on 15-Apr with 189 visa 60 points and was able to front load every document until 15-May including every PCC , medicals .. however until now I hvn't heard of any thing from CO .. didn't get any email if any CO has been allocated or not ... quite irritating tough .. yeah and I even submitted form no. 1023 on 17th June to correct one of the answer I gave wrong by mistake ... 

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## manmvk

smady41 said:


> *Its a Grant!!!!!!*
> 
> My dear friends. I got the grant letter exactly 16 mins ago.


Congratulation!!! We all really happy for you...All the very best to you and your family...


----------



## karnavidyut

bapan said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> Do you know any email address where I can ask for CO assinment?
> Maybe call to DIAC by phone is better, but it is difficult to catch them on phone.
> 
> I look forward to heraing from you soon.
> BR
> Bapan


Hey mate,

Unfortunately there is no email address for the general DIBP helpdesk. So unfortunately getting them on the phone is your only option at the moment as I understand.
The email addresses are usually team specific in the format <Location>.GSM.<team name> @immi.gov.au so adelaide team 8 email id would be [email protected]
I do not recommend sending emails to these teams as they will not bother responding to it. The best way would be to make that phone call. I know its a long wait time, but put it on the speaker and go about your work till someone answers. Thats how i went about it  
The helpdesk person should be able to give you an accurate state of your application. They would be able to tell you the team name handling your application and they will also be able to give you their email address. All the best!


----------



## lovetosmack

vicky10sep said:


> Congrats Dude ... that was a long wait for you as well !!
> yeah rightly said .. enjoy this moment first


I'd like to understand how is it a long wait for someone who has lodged his application on 29th May & received his grant on 19th June ??? :hat: :hat: :hat:


----------



## karnavidyut

vicky10sep said:


> just to let everyone know that I again called up the DIBP this afternoon and the lady said that your case hasn't been assigned to any CO yet , but is with a Team ...
> 
> I'm just wondering how these CO's pick up the case's as mine application was lodged long time back on 15-Apr with 189 visa 60 points and was able to front load every document until 15-May including every PCC , medicals .. however until now I hvn't heard of any thing from CO .. didn't get any email if any CO has been allocated or not ... quite irritating tough .. yeah and I even submitted form no. 1023 on 17th June to correct one of the answer I gave wrong by mistake ...
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , CO : , Grant :


You should have asked for the team's email id so you could have followed up over email. They dont really reply to any queries though. I have sent a few emails with attention to my CO but havent received any response back. Not even the automated acknowledgement email that I got the first time i responded to them.


----------



## bapan

karnavidyut said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Unfortunately there is no email address for the general DIBP helpdesk. So unfortunately getting them on the phone is your only option at the moment as I understand.
> The email addresses are usually team specific in the format <Location>.GSM.<team name> @immi.gov.au so adelaide team 8 email id would be [email protected]
> I do not recommend sending emails to these teams as they will not bother responding to it. The best way would be to make that phone call. I know its a long wait time, but put it on the speaker and go about your work till someone answers. Thats how i went about it
> The helpdesk person should be able to give you an accurate state of your application. They would be able to tell you the team name handling your application and they will also be able to give you their email address. All the best!


Thank you very much for your early response.


----------



## vicky10sep

lovetosmack said:


> I'd like to understand how is it a long wait for someone who has lodged his application on 29th May & received his grant on 19th June ??? :hat: :hat: :hat:


Sorry mate .. I misread it ... mistaken this guy by someone else who lodged on 15-MAy ...


----------



## mainak

*VEVO update timeframe*

Hi All [Granted Folks]

Can anybody please highlight on the issue whether VEVO system update is immediate with a grant or there is a delay?

The context here is that I am trying to verify my visa grant in VEVO site but it is complaining about no such records exist!

Therefore the query - is VEVO updated after some time since you get the grant?

Cheers


----------



## karnavidyut

lovetosmack said:


> I'd like to understand how is it a long wait for someone who has lodged his application on 29th May & received his grant on 19th June ??? :hat: :hat: :hat:


Exactly! Ask us what long and uncertain waiting is


----------



## smady41

*How to contact your CO??*

Guys,

Am seeing many posts here mentioning about contacting DIBP/CO and waiting on the phone for an hour to get someone to talk to you etc.

For those of you who have a CO assigned and has received atleast one email contact from your CO, please use the direct phone number you will see in their signature to call them.

Not the general line.

How to locate this number?

Well, it is in the CO signature, second last to it, where the last item in their signature will be their GSM team email ID. Right above that you will see their direct TEAM phone number.

What I did this morning was I called the GSM Brisbane team phone number and someone from Team 34 with initials AM picked my phone immediately. In about 6 mins of the call with her, she verified all the docs I submitted and finalized my case.

SO, If you want to contact your CO, do contact their TEAM PHONE number directly please.

HTH


----------



## vicky10sep

karnavidyut said:


> Exactly! Ask us what long and uncertain waiting is


true mate .. your wait seems even longer than me ... hope you will grant soon !! 

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## enida

I was contacted today by CO AF Adelaide Team 23 and was asked to provide form80 for me and my husband. Does this mean that other docs are ok and this is the only request from their side, or this is what I want to believe?

Thanks and good luck to all.


----------



## lovetosmack

vicky10sep said:


> Sorry mate .. I misread it ... mistaken this guy by someone else who lodged on 15-MAy ...


No problem. I was trying to lighten up. Some people are waiting from Nov/Dec 2013.


----------



## lovetosmack

enida said:


> I was contacted today by CO AF Adelaide Team 23 and was asked to provide form80 for me and my husband. Does this mean that other docs are ok and this is the only request from their side, or this is what I want to believe?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all.


No one is sure except your CO. Send them the requested docs & pray that is all.


----------



## lovetosmack

mainak said:


> Hi All [Granted Folks]
> 
> Can anybody please highlight on the issue whether VEVO system update is immediate with a grant or there is a delay?
> 
> The context here is that I am trying to verify my visa grant in VEVO site but it is complaining about no such records exist!
> 
> Therefore the query - is VEVO updated after some time since you get the grant?
> 
> Cheers


Dude. You are rubbing salt into the wounds. :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: You just got upped by a mile from us !!! eace:eace:eace:

There is some other thread these visa granted folks hang around. May be the Platypus Den or something. You should find help there I guess.


----------



## TheExpatriate

lovetosmack said:


> Dude. You are rubbing salt into the wounds. :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: You just got upped by a mile from us !!! eace:eace:eace:
> 
> There is some other thread these visa granted folks hang around. May be the Platypus Den or something. You should find help there I guess.


this is life bro. Those who didn't apply complain it's gonna be too tedious to begin with the process and envy those who are already in the queue. 

Those who await an invitation are so worried they might not get it and envy those folks who are awaiting the visa.

Those who are invited and lodged, look at the grantees and feel some self pity .... 

A grantee who can't download his visa is anxious about VEVO ... an offshore grantee looks at those settled in and feels less than them ........ a settled in PR looks at those who are already citizens.


This is life, you aspire to something, then take it for granted and aspire for the next


----------



## TheExpatriate

lovetosmack said:


> I'd like to understand how is it a long wait for someone who has lodged his application on 29th May & received his grant on 19th June ??? :hat: :hat: :hat:


LOL ....... TBH his definition of long wait pissed me off .... LOL


----------



## Happybets

smady41 said:


> Its a Grant!!!!!!
> 
> My dear friends. I got the grant letter exactly 16 mins ago.
> 
> I took a gamble this morning and called up my CO team on the number shown in the CO letter I received last week. It was picked up by someone else than my original CO and she just verified all the details on the call itself and said she will finalize the application today itself.
> 
> Then in about 15 mins, I got the letter in my email!
> 
> So guys who been waiting after submitting all the docs, do not wait. Just call and enquire. There is no hard and fast rule here. Worst case you can encounter is that CO will tell you that they need more time to process your application. But chance of you getting lucky is also there, so do take that chance!
> 
> I thank all of you from bottom of my heart for the virtual friendship and brotherhood and support given so far. I will surely come back and write my story here soon, but needs to just sit back and enjoy this moment!
> 
> Once again, I thank each and everyone ( I dare not to say the names as i am afraid i will miss someone!) here. You guys are the best.
> 
> Wish everyone of you waiting in line the very best. I be right back!!


Hearty congrats mate. Enjoy.


----------



## lovetosmack

TheExpatriate said:


> this is life bro. Those who didn't apply complain it's gonna be too tedious to begin with the process and envy those who are already in the queue.
> 
> Those who await an invitation are so worried they might not get it and envy those folks who are awaiting the visa.
> 
> Those who are invited and lodged, look at the grantees and feel some self pity ....
> 
> A grantee who can't download his visa is anxious about VEVO ... an offshore grantee looks at those settled in and feels less than them ........ a settled in PR looks at those who are already citizens.
> 
> 
> This is life, you aspire to something, then take it for granted and aspire for the next


Ain't that amazing ? In a way, nothing ever ceases to make us happy. 

In the other way, this is what pushes our limits each day. Never feel happy with what you got. Aim for the next (higher ???) thing.

:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## Santhosh.15

TheExpatriate said:


> this is life bro. Those who didn't apply complain it's gonna be too tedious to begin with the process and envy those who are already in the queue.
> 
> Those who await an invitation are so worried they might not get it and envy those folks who are awaiting the visa.
> 
> Those who are invited and lodged, look at the grantees and feel some self pity ....
> 
> A grantee who can't download his visa is anxious about VEVO ... an offshore grantee looks at those settled in and feels less than them ........ a settled in PR looks at those who are already citizens.
> 
> 
> This is life, you aspire to something, then take it for granted and aspire for the next


For a moment, i felt like reading Aristotle....:music::music::music:

Lolz


----------



## TheExpatriate

Santhosh.15 said:


> For a moment, i felt like reading Aristotle....:music::music::music:
> 
> Lolz


LMAO ..... I was wearing my "Deep" hat while writing that ....... LOL


----------



## mainak

TheExpatriate said:


> this is life bro. Those who didn't apply complain it's gonna be too tedious to begin with the process and envy those who are already in the queue.
> 
> Those who await an invitation are so worried they might not get it and envy those folks who are awaiting the visa.
> 
> Those who are invited and lodged, look at the grantees and feel some self pity ....
> 
> A grantee who can't download his visa is anxious about VEVO ... an offshore grantee looks at those settled in and feels less than them ........ a settled in PR looks at those who are already citizens.
> 
> 
> This is life, you aspire to something, then take it for granted and aspire for the next


Brilliant writing!


----------



## AussiePR

TheExpatriate said:


> I am in the same situation and I imported the application and was worried it would cause any disturbance, however it did not. I called my agent to verify she can still see my application and she confirmed it, later she received several communications regarding it normally ..... The application can co-exist on two IMMI Accounts since the agent's account is an agent account and yours' is an individual applicant account.
> 
> Even if you select yes, your agent will still receive everything.


Thanks a lot.

I do not intend to tell my agent that I am importing the application to an individual account. Will this be ok?

Will I be able to see the CO allocation details (whenever an allocation happens) in my individual IMMI account also? Does the individual account also show the documents that have been uploaded by the agent for my application.


----------



## Santhosh.15

TheExpatriate said:


> LMAO ..... I was wearing my "Deep" hat while writing that ....... LOL


Jokes apart, i really like your writing style, wonder how come you didn't get 9 in writing  !!!

Besides, i notice you live in Dubai, We can try to catch up sometime.

Cheers


----------



## olways

TheExpatriate said:


> this is life bro. Those who didn't apply complain it's gonna be too tedious to begin with the process and envy those who are already in the queue.
> 
> Those who await an invitation are so worried they might not get it and envy those folks who are awaiting the visa.
> 
> Those who are invited and lodged, look at the grantees and feel some self pity ....
> 
> A grantee who can't download his visa is anxious about VEVO ... an offshore grantee looks at those settled in and feels less than them ........ a settled in PR looks at those who are already citizens.
> 
> This is life, you aspire to something, then take it for granted and aspire for the next


You are so right! I really like the way you put it.


----------



## TheExpatriate

AussiePR said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I do not intend to tell my agent that I am importing the application to an individual account. Will this be ok?
> 
> Will I be able to see the CO allocation details (whenever an allocation happens) in my individual IMMI account also? Does the individual account also show the documents that have been uploaded by the agent for my application.


doesn't matter if you tell or not

CO Allocation details are emailed, not refleced on IMMI account.

Documents uploaded can be seen, documents emailed cannot be seen


----------



## sandeepr

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Sandeepr
> 
> I had replied to your query here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-5951.html#post4302346


Thanks a lot Max!!. I am following this thread regularly and somehow missed ur reply, sorry to ask u once again. Your info was very helpful and one question - I am Software Tester and am looking for SS from Vic and any idea how long it will take to get invitation? I am waiting for my ielts score which I will get tmrw and if I get 7 in all I can submit my eoi and apply for ss.


----------



## DivineGrace

Hi Friends

Payment for Pcc , is it mandatory to do the payment online or can it be done in cash/card at the counter ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Santhosh.15 said:


> Jokes apart, i really like your writing style, wonder how come you didn't get 9 in writing  !!!
> 
> Besides, i notice you live in Dubai, We can try to catch up sometime.
> 
> Cheers


I sat for IELTS 4 times, got in Writing 7, 7, 8, 7.5. The irony is the time I got 8 in writing I f***ed up reading (7). LOL

Thanks man I am flattered about you complimenting my writing style 


Sure let's meet up one day ......... I met a couple of guys from the forum last weekend as well.


----------



## TheExpatriate

DivineGrace said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Payment for Pcc , is it mandatory to do the payment online or can it be done in cash/card at the counter ?


which country's PCC?


----------



## Santhosh.15

TheExpatriate said:


> I sat for IELTS 4 times, got in Writing 7, 7, 8, 7.5. The irony is the time I got 8 in writing I f***ed up reading (7). LOL
> 
> Thanks man I am flattered about you complimenting my writing style
> 
> 
> Sure let's meet up one day ......... I met a couple of guys from the forum last weekend as well.


I couldnt muster courage to give it a shot even second time, perhaps i should have done that.  I was short by .5 in reading to get 7 in all bands.

In that case, I could have gone ahead without claiming points for work experience which might have helped to reduce the documents i uploaded almost 1/3rd.

:faint::faint::faint:


----------



## TheExpatriate

Santhosh.15 said:


> I couldnt muster courage to give it a shot even second time, perhaps i should have done that.  I was short by .5 in reading to get 7 in all bands.
> 
> In that case, I could have gone ahead without claiming points for work experience which might have helped to reduce the documents i uploaded almost 1/3rd.
> 
> :faint::faint::faint:


My scores were like : 

Sep 2013 : L 8.5, S 9, R 8, W 7, Overall 8

Oct 2013 : L 9, S 8.5, R 8, W 7, Overall 8

Dec 2013 : L 8, S 8.5, R 7, W 8, Overall 8

Jan 2014 (already had the invitation anyways, but the exam was booked and thought why not) : L 9, S 8.5, R 9, W 7.5, Overall 8.5


If only those !#%!# took the overalls !!


----------



## Santhosh.15

TheExpatriate said:


> My scores were like :
> 
> Sep 2013 : L 8.5, S 9, R 8, W 7, Overall 8
> 
> Oct 2013 : L 9, S 8.5, R 8, W 7, Overall 8
> 
> Dec 2013 : L 8, S 8.5, R 7, W 8, Overall 8
> 
> Jan 2014 (already had the invitation anyways, but the exam was booked and thought why not) : L 9, S 8.5, R 9, W 7.5, Overall 8.5
> 
> 
> If only those !#%!# took the overalls !!


They should give you 20 points for attempting itself as many times as you did.:faint::faint::faint:


----------



## TheExpatriate

Santhosh.15 said:


> They should give you 20 points for attempting itself as many times as you did.:faint::faint::faint:


LOL ..... on the third time I got the same speaking question as first, and on the fourth time the same examiner as the first. LOL


----------



## GrepCode

*Granto Grant .. Granto Grant*

Hi Guys..

With the grace of almighty .. I along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Feeling cant be explained.


----------



## HarryAdd

GrepCode said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> With the grace of almighty .. I along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Feeling cant be explained.


Congrats! 

Is it 190 or 189?


----------



## Santhosh.15

TheExpatriate said:


> LOL ..... on the third time I got the same speaking question as first, and on the fourth time the same examiner as the first. LOL


Did you charge them for the opportunity ?? Lolz


----------



## chiku2006

GrepCode said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> With the grace of almighty .. I along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Feeling cant be explained.


Congrats


----------



## maq_qatar

GrepCode said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> With the grace of almighty .. I along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Feeling cant be explained.


Many congratulation 2 u and good luck for future life.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## kittydoll

congrats grepcode


----------



## enida

I was contacted today by the CO who asked me to provide form 80 for me and my spouse. In the immiaccount doc checlist there is Form80 with status 'Requested' and Health Evidence with status 'Required'. I have already finished the medicals and the report was submitted to DIBP on 3rd June. The link organize your medicals has disappeared but I don't know what does this status Required means. Is this a problem?
Should I let the CO know that I have already completed the meds?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## GrepCode

smady41 said:


> *Its a Grant!!!!!!*
> 
> My dear friends. I got the grant letter exactly 16 mins ago.
> 
> I took a gamble this morning and called up my CO team on the number shown in the CO letter I received last week. It was picked up by someone else than my original CO and she just verified all the details on the call itself and said she will finalize the application today itself.
> 
> Then in about 15 mins, I got the letter in my email!
> 
> So guys who been waiting after submitting all the docs, do not wait. Just call and enquire. There is no hard and fast rule here. Worst case you can encounter is that CO will tell you that they need more time to process your application. But chance of you getting lucky is also there, so do take that chance!
> 
> I thank all of you from bottom of my heart for the virtual friendship and brotherhood and support given so far. I will surely come back and write my story here soon, but needs to just sit back and enjoy this moment!
> 
> Once again, I thank each and everyone ( I dare not to say the names as i am afraid i will miss someone!) here. You guys are the best.
> 
> Wish everyone of you waiting in line the very best. I be right back!!


Congrats .. Me too got the grant today.


----------



## kittydoll

enida said:


> I was contacted today by the CO who asked me to provide form 80 for me and my spouse. In the immiaccount doc checlist there is Form80 with status 'Requested' and Health Evidence with status 'Required'. I have already finished the medicals and the report was submitted to DIBP on 3rd June. The link organize your medicals has disappeared but I don't know what does this status Required means. Is this any issue?
> Should I let the CO know that I have already completed the meds?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


nothin to worry about enida. sometimes it can take a few days or weeks to reflect the changes of docs...sometimes there are no changes at all and people would receive their direct grants..

grants are usually issues on Mondays if memory serves me right. Hope you get your grant on or before 23rd. Good luck hun


----------



## TheExpatriate

enida said:


> I was contacted today by the CO who asked me to provide form 80 for me and my spouse. In the immiaccount doc checlist there is Form80 with status 'Requested' and Health Evidence with status 'Required'. I have already finished the medicals and the report was submitted to DIBP on 3rd June. The link organize your medicals has disappeared but I don't know what does this status Required means. Is this a problem?
> Should I let the CO know that I have already completed the meds?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


No you're fine it's OK just provide the newly requested stuff


----------



## enida

kittydoll said:


> nothin to worry about enida. sometimes it can take a few days or weeks to reflect the changes of docs...sometimes there are no changes at all and people would receive their direct grants..
> 
> grants are usually issues on Mondays if memory serves me right. Hope you get your grant on or before 23rd. Good luck hun


Thanks a lot kittydoll. May God listen to your word and bless me with a direct grant  ray:ray2:

Lots of luck,


----------



## enida

TheExpatriate said:


> No you're fine it's OK just provide the newly requested stuff


Thank you.
All the best,
Enida


----------



## Guest

huzefa85 said:


> Have the same CO - Team 8, JN
> Looks like I am in for a long wait too


May be its not the case, i think CO was waiting for the PCCs to be uploaded. And if you see prseeker's timline, PCC was uploaded on 25th May and after 10 days he received the grant.

I believe most of the 189 applicants who havent heard anything from CO, might be assigned to this Team. 

I think you will soon receive your grant before June end since you have front-loaded every document. 

Assumptions is what we can do.


----------



## mainak

GrepCode said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> With the grace of almighty .. I along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Feeling cant be explained.


Certainly 189 on a tide now!

Congrats....

Enjoy the moment...

Multiple success message today (including me )


----------



## Achilles_as

GrepCode said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> With the grace of almighty .. I along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Feeling cant be explained.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Achilles_as

smady41 said:


> *Its a Grant!!!!!!*
> 
> My dear friends. I got the grant letter exactly 16 mins ago.
> 
> I took a gamble this morning and called up my CO team on the number shown in the CO letter I received last week. It was picked up by someone else than my original CO and she just verified all the details on the call itself and said she will finalize the application today itself.
> 
> Then in about 15 mins, I got the letter in my email!
> 
> So guys who been waiting after submitting all the docs, do not wait. Just call and enquire. There is no hard and fast rule here. Worst case you can encounter is that CO will tell you that they need more time to process your application. But chance of you getting lucky is also there, so do take that chance!
> 
> I thank all of you from bottom of my heart for the virtual friendship and brotherhood and support given so far. I will surely come back and write my story here soon, but needs to just sit back and enjoy this moment!
> 
> Once again, I thank each and everyone ( I dare not to say the names as i am afraid i will miss someone!) here. You guys are the best.
> 
> Wish everyone of you waiting in line the very best. I be right back!!


Congrats dude!!!


----------



## smady41

*My Journey- My Story*

*About Myself:* Am a 33 year old guy (turns 34 this OCT) with 9 years of experience in IT industry in the middleware and integration sector working for the best possible company you can work for, in this space. The product vendor itself! Has been on technical side for about 7 years - travelled in US, Europe before the current assignment took me to KL, Malaysia in 2010. 

Since then got promoted to management role in 2012 and must say, being happy and content with the job, money and everything else the job has to offer. Totally in comfort zone!

On personal side, I am a happily married (although at times miserable by it, he he.), blessed with my beautiful twin kids who are now 2 years and 6 months old.

So now you might wonder, what the hell this guy is doing taking all this trouble going through this PR thing!??

Well, answer to that lies in the following section.

*Reason for move - How I started with it: *

It was back in April 2013, when one day, I saw one of my friends and my ex boss from previous company updated his status in LinkedIn to "PR 189- looking for Job in Sydney" caught my attention.

Well, I thought why not I refer this guy to our branch in Sydney for a possible pre-sales role or something and I called him up.

I did refer him to our HR in Sydney and in the process, during one of our casual talks, he asked me "why dont you try for the same?" and explained me all the 'good stuff'. 

That is when to be honest, Australia came in to my radar as a possible place to move and settle.

In the following weeks, I asked him a few more queries and I was convinced, Australia is my 'promised land'! 

This is when, to be honest, I started looking at possible shortcomings of my life here in KL. Until then, I was happy and content with it, and now all of a sudden, am trying to find reasons to convince myself of this move as the best thing that can happen to me.  Human tendency. Its funny not? 

Anyways, I became successful in finding the faults in the end. What I came up convinced me that I MUST make this happen and gave me all the resolve I needed!

First and most important of reasons - Educational opportunities for myself and my kids.

I do have plans to do my MBA and when I enquired about it here in KL, I learnt it would cost me a fortune and worst yet, my current job/employer cannot offer me any support or career path with my added qualification.

Then, my kids education prospects. This is the core of my reason. Here in Malaysia, there are no free english medium schools. And ones which are available- international schools are of no quality/cant be afforded. Most of the Indians send their families back to India when their kids are of school age, which was not something I wanted to do at any cost!

Then a minor reason which is more or less an ego thing is that I been an expat now for almost 6 years and still have no PR/Green Card or Citizenship from any good countries like some of my friends/batch mates. Its about time, I thought!

There I was. I decided I should try and only question was when.

In 2013, it was not even a year since my promotion to management role and I was still learning my way with the new challenge and I had a personal commitment with my upper management. I did not feel it was right thing to do to desert them just when they trusted me with additional responsibilities.

So I decided to give it another year and I decided to use the time to prepare some of the docs I needed for the application - my degree transcripts for eg: They were worn out and I found from my uni that they would issue me a consolidated new format mark sheets for a price - so I arranged for this, also got my employment reference letter from my first employer. Well, I came to know about the prerequisites from our forum here after this wonderful space was shared with me by my friend (above mentioned) in sydney! 

Thats how I started my association with this forum and hence my join date. 

During 2013 though, I was uncertain at times! Part of me, my comfort zone guy pushed me to stay in Malaysia and enjoy the life as it is right now and avoid taking a risk and jumping in to the un-known. Other times, I felt I should not settle so early in life and there is still some years left where I can take some calculated risks.

Anyways, after my vacation to India in January of 2014, I came back with a determined mind and decided to start my process. By then I had my degree transcripts as well.

At this point, I did inform my manager of my plans and surprisingly, he too was supportive and encouraged that this is a right decision for me and my family! Now where can you find such a nice management? Reason for my long association with this company. 

Anyways with renewed confidence, I started my application process in early March. I got my docs ready for ACS (again, every step of the way, getting the help from this forum, getting my doubts clarified). 

Then I sat down and based on the experience of others from the forum, worked out a strategy to get the PR process done quick and effective as possible.

I decided it would be a good idea to overlap the time waiting for one stage to clear while preparing for the other - whether it is preparing for IELTS while waiting for ACS or getting the PCCs while waiting for Invite etc. Must tell you guys, it worked wonders for me in reducing the processing time!

I then executed on this plan. So I applied for ACS on March 11th. Appeared for IELTS on April 5th and without wasting any time, submitted my EOI on the same day after getting my ACS result, ran around to get rest of the required docs ready during this time and while waiting for Invite and as soon as I got the invite, I applied for the visa.

This strategy worked well and with lot of grace from God and support from all of you, here am. With the grant after just 3 months and a week later of starting my PR process.

Also I must say this experience proved me that if you want something bad enough, we as humans have the potential and the will to get it done. Never in the last 3 months, I had a day without the desire to rest, or waste one single minute without doing what was needed at each point of time/stage.

Mr Abdul Kalam rightly said "To succeed in your mission, you must have single minded devotion to your goal".

I thank each of you from bottom of my heart. I must say Max, Prseeker are the two of the most influential figures for me in this forum.  Respect!

I am now going to take a few day off the radar and enjoy the success while deciding on the next strategy. Plan is to start applying for the jobs through my contacts down under and if nothing works out, move to AUS sometime next year March as am told best time for looking for a job is from April-Oct in AUS.

I will be available to answer queries from time to time. Help as I can. 

Take care guys. Once again, a BIG THANK YOU to all of you.

Cheers,


----------



## GrepCode

harryadd said:


> congrats!
> 
> Is it 190 or 189?


189


----------



## Welcome_me

smady41 said:


> *Its a Grant!!!!!!*
> 
> My dear friends. I got the grant letter exactly 16 mins ago.
> 
> I took a gamble this morning and called up my CO team on the number shown in the CO letter I received last week. It was picked up by someone else than my original CO and she just verified all the details on the call itself and said she will finalize the application today itself.
> 
> Then in about 15 mins, I got the letter in my email!
> 
> So guys who been waiting after submitting all the docs, do not wait. Just call and enquire. There is no hard and fast rule here. Worst case you can encounter is that CO will tell you that they need more time to process your application. But chance of you getting lucky is also there, so do take that chance!
> 
> I thank all of you from bottom of my heart for the virtual friendship and brotherhood and support given so far. I will surely come back and write my story here soon, but needs to just sit back and enjoy this moment!
> 
> Once again, I thank each and everyone ( I dare not to say the names as i am afraid i will miss someone!) here. You guys are the best.
> 
> Wish everyone of you waiting in line the very best. I be right back!!



Congrats Smady !! Way to go !! Juz one query...I lodged my application on 13th Mar 2014 & have no news of the CO till date. I tried looking for the contact nos of DIBP but was unable to find the same. Wud you mind sharing any contact number of DIBP (not your CO's number ofcourse!) but any generic or board number so I can call to check the status of my application. Thanke in advance Smady !! :hand::hand::hand:


----------



## mainak

*Thank You All*



Happybets said:


> Great.. congrats mate. All the best.





MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!





vicky10sep said:


> Congrats Dude ... Long wait isnt'd?
> However the image that you put in here is not viewable .. Atleast I'm not able to see it .. Nevertheless, enjoy dude ...





navant said:


> Congrats mate ...which team grant you the visa


GSM Brisbane



Achilles_as said:


> Congrats buddy!!! Cherish the moment!!! All t best for next steps...





manmvk said:


> Congratulation Buddy!!!All the very best to you and your family....





bond_bhai said:


> Congratulations! See ya in Aus!





Raf84 said:


> Congrats Dude .. best of luck..





sunnyboi said:


> Congratulations! I guess now you can keep calm  Please update your signature for the grant date


Yeah really, done now!

Thanks a lot to all for your wishes.


----------



## Guest

Welcome_me said:


> Congrats Smady !! Way to go !! Juz one query...I lodged my application on 13th Mar 2014 & have no news of the CO till date. I tried looking for the contact nos of DIBP but was unable to find the same. Wud you mind sharing any contact number of DIBP (not your CO's number ofcourse!) but any generic or board number so I can call to check the status of my application. Thanke in advance Smady !! :hand::hand::hand:


00611300364613

Looking at your timeline, i stringly feel your case might be with Team 8 Adelaide.
Do confirm if you happen to call DIBP

All the best


----------



## manmvk

GrepCode said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> With the grace of almighty .. I along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Feeling cant be explained.


Congratulation!!...Wish you and your family all the very best....


----------



## enida

GrepCode said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> With the grace of almighty .. I along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Feeling cant be explained.


Good luck with everything. God bless your way.


----------



## Welcome_me

cb2406 said:


> 00611300364613
> 
> Looking at your timeline, i stringly feel your case might be with Team 8 Adelaide.
> Do confirm if you happen to call DIBP
> 
> All the best



Thank you so much CB2406!! I'll be sure to give them a call tmrw. ray2:ray2:

By the way, I juz saw on the DIBP site that there one more system outage planned on 21st June. Hope to see some movement in CO allocation. :Cry::Cry:


----------



## manmvk

smady41 said:


> *My Journey- My Story*
> 
> Take care guys. Once again, a BIG THANK YOU to all of you.
> 
> Cheers,


Really Motivating!! Thanks for your valuable time for sharing your story...Wish you all the success!!!

Cheers!


----------



## zoyakhan

Welcome_me said:


> Thank you so much CB2406!! I'll be sure to give them a call tmrw. ray2:ray2:
> 
> By the way, I juz saw on the DIBP site that there one more system outage planned on 21st June. Hope to see some movement in CO allocation. :Cry::Cry:


Do let us know what they tell you. 

thanks.


----------



## huzefa85

cb2406 said:


> May be its not the case, i think CO was waiting for the PCCs to be uploaded. And if you see prseeker's timline, PCC was uploaded on 25th May and after 10 days he received the grant.
> 
> I believe most of the 189 applicants who havent heard anything from CO, might be assigned to this Team.
> 
> I think you will soon receive your grant before June end since you have front-loaded every document.
> 
> Assumptions is what we can do.


I hope so too. The wait is killing


----------



## RaniMatta

I have been contacted by CO :high5:

GSM Adelaide Team 06, case officer AS, any one have the same CO

she requested forms 80 and Form 1221, she also requested "further evidence of your past employment. Such as payslips, supperannuation and taxation documents."
the problem is my previous company didn't provide any payslips and there is no taxation documents in UAE, any suggestions? :help:


----------



## Santhosh.15

RaniMatta said:


> I have been contacted by CO :high5:
> 
> GSM Adelaide Team 06, case officer AS, any one have the same CO
> 
> she requested forms 80 and Form 1221, she also requested "further evidence of your past employment. Such as payslips, supperannuation and taxation documents."
> the problem is my previous company didn't provide any payslips and there is no taxation documents in UAE, any suggestions? :help:


Hi

Congrats on your CO.

Were you paid by Cash ? Else, you can submit Bank Statements, i did the same.

Cheers


----------



## Welcome_me

RaniMatta said:


> I have been contacted by CO :high5:
> 
> GSM Adelaide Team 06, case officer AS, any one have the same CO
> 
> she requested forms 80 and Form 1221, she also requested "further evidence of your past employment. Such as payslips, supperannuation and taxation documents."
> the problem is my previous company didn't provide any payslips and there is no taxation documents in UAE, any suggestions? :help:


Great news! Juz curious....how does the CO contact you? Is it thru email or do u get a notification on ur immiaccount?


----------



## RaniMatta

Welcome_me said:


> Great news! Juz curious....how does the CO contact you? Is it thru email or do u get a notification on ur immiaccount?


i got an email notification from immiaccount that a correspondence was sent in regards to my application, i sms-ed my agent (cause she will get the correspondence in her email not mine) and asked her to check, she checked and forwarded the email to me.
so basically if you are applying directly (no agent), you should receive it via email


----------



## TheExpatriate

RaniMatta said:


> I have been contacted by CO :high5:
> 
> GSM Adelaide Team 06, case officer AS, any one have the same CO
> 
> she requested forms 80 and Form 1221, she also requested "further evidence of your past employment. Such as payslips, supperannuation and taxation documents."
> the problem is my previous company didn't provide any payslips and there is no taxation documents in UAE, any suggestions? :help:


1-Bank statements showing salary transfer
2- Employment visa history from GDRFA


----------



## TheExpatriate

RaniMatta said:


> i got an email notification from immiaccount that a correspondence was sent in regards to my application, i sms-ed my agent (cause she will get the correspondence in her email not mine) and asked her to check, she checked and forwarded the email to me.
> so basically if you are applying directly (no agent), you should receive it via email


this - btw - happens only when you get initial contact. Further contact doesn't trigger such emails


----------



## Me86

RaniMatta said:


> I have been contacted by CO :high5:
> 
> GSM Adelaide Team 06, case officer AS, any one have the same CO
> 
> she requested forms 80 and Form 1221, she also requested "further evidence of your past employment. Such as payslips, supperannuation and taxation documents."
> the problem is my previous company didn't provide any payslips and there is no taxation documents in UAE, any suggestions? :help:


My case has also been assigned to team 06. I have had 3 COs so far from the same team. Initials MR, RB, LM


----------



## ash_bd

Hello all,
How much time it can take after medical and PCC ? have submitted over 1 month.. no update till now...



Class 189|263111-Computer Network and Systems Engineer| ACS- 9-Nov-12 | EOI received- 2-Apr-13 | Visa applied - 30 March 2013 | CO Assigned - 20-Apr-13 Team 04 | PCC & Medical request 30-Apr-14 | PCC & Medical submitted - 15-MAY-14 | Visa Grant : ??


----------



## RaniMatta

Me86 said:


> My case has also been assigned to team 06. I have had 3 COs so far from the same team. Initials MR, RB, LM


Can you please share your time line


----------



## sevnik0202

enida said:


> I was contacted today by CO AF Adelaide Team 23 and was asked to provide form80 for me and my husband. Does this mean that other docs are ok and this is the only request from their side, or this is what I want to believe?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all.


Its possible for the the CO to contact you again if in case they need any other document. Many people on this forum have been asked to provide documents more than once.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sevnik0202

DivineGrace said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Payment for Pcc , is it mandatory to do the payment online or can it be done in cash/card at the counter ?


If you take an online appointment for PCC, you will have to pay online as well. However if you are allowed as walkin you have the liberty to pay cash. But it all depends on the concerned PSK, that is whether they allow you as a walkin or not.

Cheers 
Dev


----------



## GrepCode

ash_bd said:


> Hello all,
> How much time it can take after medical and PCC ? have submitted over 1 month.. no update till now...
> 
> 
> 
> Class 189|263111-Computer Network and Systems Engineer| ACS- 9-Nov-12 | EOI received- 2-Apr-13 | Visa applied - 30 March 2013 | CO Assigned - 20-Apr-13 Team 04 | PCC & Medical request 30-Apr-14 | PCC & Medical submitted - 15-MAY-14 | Visa Grant : ??



That is pretty long. I got the grant today and it was 9 days after i uploaded my PCC.


----------



## Achilles_as

GrepCode said:


> That is pretty long. I got the grant today and it was 9 days after i uploaded my PCC.


Hey Did you also call the CO or anything?
Also which team was your CO from?


----------



## RaniMatta

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats on your CO.
> 
> Were you paid by Cash ? Else, you can submit Bank Statements, i did the same.
> 
> Cheers





TheExpatriate said:


> 1-Bank statements showing salary transfer
> 2- Employment visa history from GDRFA



The problem i believe is in my First 2 companies
1- in Syria from 11-2004 to 7-2005
2- in Qatar from 8-2005 to 6-2006

for the first company i was getting paid in cash and there is no way i can obtain any document since the company is closed.

for the 2nd company, i will try to contact them to see if they can provide a payslips, if not i'll contact my bank (Commercial bank of Qatar) but i doubt they will be able to provide a bank statement as the account is closed since 2006


----------



## Santhosh.15

RaniMatta said:


> The problem i believe is in my First 2 companies
> 1- in Syria from 11-2004 to 7-2005
> 2- in Qatar from 8-2005 to 6-2006
> 
> for the first company i was getting paid in cash and there is no way i can obtain any document since the company is closed.
> 
> for the 2nd company, i will try to contact them to see if they can provide a payslips, if not i'll contact my bank (Commercial bank of Qatar) but i doubt they will be able to provide a bank statement as the account is closed since 2006


Hi

Are you claiming points for above-stated employments??


----------



## RaniMatta

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you claiming points for above-stated employments??


for the first one (Syria) im not claiming points, but for the Qatar one i am.


----------



## prseeker

smady41 said:


> *My Journey- My Story*
> 
> *About Myself:* Am a 33 year old guy (turns 34 this OCT) with 9 years of experience in IT industry in the middleware and integration sector working for the best possible company you can work for, in this space. The product vendor itself! Has been on technical side for about 7 years - travelled in US, Europe before the current assignment took me to KL, Malaysia in 2010.
> 
> Since then got promoted to management role in 2012 and must say, being happy and content with the job, money and everything else the job has to offer. Totally in comfort zone!
> 
> On personal side, I am a happily married (although at times miserable by it, he he.), blessed with my beautiful twin kids who are now 2 years and 6 months old.
> 
> So now you might wonder, what the hell this guy is doing taking all this trouble going through this PR thing!??
> 
> Well, answer to that lies in the following section.
> 
> *Reason for move - How I started with it: *
> 
> It was back in April 2013, when one day, I saw one of my friends and my ex boss from previous company updated his status in LinkedIn to "PR 189- looking for Job in Sydney" caught my attention.
> 
> Well, I thought why not I refer this guy to our branch in Sydney for a possible pre-sales role or something and I called him up.
> 
> I did refer him to our HR in Sydney and in the process, during one of our casual talks, he asked me "why dont you try for the same?" and explained me all the 'good stuff'.
> 
> That is when to be honest, Australia came in to my radar as a possible place to move and settle.
> 
> In the following weeks, I asked him a few more queries and I was convinced, Australia is my 'promised land'!
> 
> This is when, to be honest, I started looking at possible shortcomings of my life here in KL. Until then, I was happy and content with it, and now all of a sudden, am trying to find reasons to convince myself of this move as the best thing that can happen to me.  Human tendency. Its funny not?
> 
> Anyways, I became successful in finding the faults in the end. What I came up convinced me that I MUST make this happen and gave me all the resolve I needed!
> 
> First and most important of reasons - Educational opportunities for myself and my kids.
> 
> I do have plans to do my MBA and when I enquired about it here in KL, I learnt it would cost me a fortune and worst yet, my current job/employer cannot offer me any support or career path with my added qualification.
> 
> Then, my kids education prospects. This is the core of my reason. Here in Malaysia, there are no free english medium schools. And ones which are available- international schools are of no quality/cant be afforded. Most of the Indians send their families back to India when their kids are of school age, which was not something I wanted to do at any cost!
> 
> Then a minor reason which is more or less an ego thing is that I been an expat now for almost 6 years and still have no PR/Green Card or Citizenship from any good countries like some of my friends/batch mates. Its about time, I thought!
> 
> There I was. I decided I should try and only question was when.
> 
> In 2013, it was not even a year since my promotion to management role and I was still learning my way with the new challenge and I had a personal commitment with my upper management. I did not feel it was right thing to do to desert them just when they trusted me with additional responsibilities.
> 
> So I decided to give it another year and I decided to use the time to prepare some of the docs I needed for the application - my degree transcripts for eg: They were worn out and I found from my uni that they would issue me a consolidated new format mark sheets for a price - so I arranged for this, also got my employment reference letter from my first employer. Well, I came to know about the prerequisites from our forum here after this wonderful space was shared with me by my friend (above mentioned) in sydney!
> 
> Thats how I started my association with this forum and hence my join date.
> 
> During 2013 though, I was uncertain at times! Part of me, my comfort zone guy pushed me to stay in Malaysia and enjoy the life as it is right now and avoid taking a risk and jumping in to the un-known. Other times, I felt I should not settle so early in life and there is still some years left where I can take some calculated risks.
> 
> Anyways, after my vacation to India in January of 2014, I came back with a determined mind and decided to start my process. By then I had my degree transcripts as well.
> 
> At this point, I did inform my manager of my plans and surprisingly, he too was supportive and encouraged that this is a right decision for me and my family! Now where can you find such a nice management? Reason for my long association with this company.
> 
> Anyways with renewed confidence, I started my application process in early March. I got my docs ready for ACS (again, every step of the way, getting the help from this forum, getting my doubts clarified).
> 
> Then I sat down and based on the experience of others from the forum, worked out a strategy to get the PR process done quick and effective as possible.
> 
> I decided it would be a good idea to overlap the time waiting for one stage to clear while preparing for the other - whether it is preparing for IELTS while waiting for ACS or getting the PCCs while waiting for Invite etc. Must tell you guys, it worked wonders for me in reducing the processing time!
> 
> I then executed on this plan. So I applied for ACS on March 11th. Appeared for IELTS on April 5th and without wasting any time, submitted my EOI on the same day after getting my ACS result, ran around to get rest of the required docs ready during this time and while waiting for Invite and as soon as I got the invite, I applied for the visa.
> 
> This strategy worked well and with lot of grace from God and support from all of you, here am. With the grant after just 3 months and a week later of starting my PR process.
> 
> Also I must say this experience proved me that if you want something bad enough, we as humans have the potential and the will to get it done. Never in the last 3 months, I had a day without the desire to rest, or waste one single minute without doing what was needed at each point of time/stage.
> 
> Mr Abdul Kalam rightly said "To succeed in your mission, you must have single minded devotion to your goal".
> 
> I thank each of you from bottom of my heart. I must say Max, Prseeker are the two of the most influential figures for me in this forum.  Respect!
> 
> I am now going to take a few day off the radar and enjoy the success while deciding on the next strategy. Plan is to start applying for the jobs through my contacts down under and if nothing works out, move to AUS sometime next year March as am told best time for looking for a job is from April-Oct in AUS.
> 
> I will be available to answer queries from time to time. Help as I can.
> 
> Take care guys. Once again, a BIG THANK YOU to all of you.
> 
> Cheers,





smady41 said:


> *Its a Grant!!!!!!*
> 
> My dear friends. I got the grant letter exactly 16 mins ago.
> 
> I took a gamble this morning and called up my CO team on the number shown in the CO letter I received last week. It was picked up by someone else than my original CO and she just verified all the details on the call itself and said she will finalize the application today itself.
> 
> Then in about 15 mins, I got the letter in my email!
> 
> So guys who been waiting after submitting all the docs, do not wait. Just call and enquire. There is no hard and fast rule here. Worst case you can encounter is that CO will tell you that they need more time to process your application. But chance of you getting lucky is also there, so do take that chance!
> 
> I thank all of you from bottom of my heart for the virtual friendship and brotherhood and support given so far. I will surely come back and write my story here soon, but needs to just sit back and enjoy this moment!
> 
> Once again, I thank each and everyone ( I dare not to say the names as i am afraid i will miss someone!) here. You guys are the best.
> 
> Wish everyone of you waiting in line the very best. I be right back!!


 

Amazing grant story and very inspiring as well . I am so very happy for you and your family . 
I can already see u in dilemma of moving to AUS or not by leaving your well settled life in Malaysia 

Please make sure that you party like a rockstar , drink like nobody is counting , sing like nobody is listening and dance like nobody is watching and flirt like you were never married .... umm last one is optional though .

PS : Thanks for the mention , I am really honored

Regards 
PD


----------



## prseeker

mainak said:


> Happened Today Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting Fact: This came from a third CO, than the one who requested first document and than the one who asked second document.
> 
> 
> PS1: Will update Avatar
> PS2: Will update signature soon
> PS3: Will put up a new thread with all info that I came to know and my experience


Bhai yo kab ho gayo ....

CONGRATS bro .. Paint the town red , have fun , be safe and pay it forward


----------



## Sherio

TheExpatriate said:


> share your timeline please. I am interested in Egyptians' processing times and there aren't many of us on this forum unfortunately.


EA +ve 233111 30 April, EOI(60 pt): 3 May, Invited: 26 May, Lodge: 26 May, CO: 18 June.

I also have a question, my CO is writing in his signature that he is from GSM Adelaide without specifying which team exactly. Also the email is sent to me from [email protected], is that the normal case?


----------



## prseeker

This is a funny feeling . I am feeling so happy for the guys who got grants recently , and at the same time I am nervous by thinking that "this is it"

Eventually we all will get busy in our life's and in new challenges which will be thrown at us and our activity on the forum will start decreasing gradually .

In last 9 months I came to know some really awesome guys here and also made some friends for life . Members who post regularly becomes part of your life , we even don't know names of each other and still feel a strong connect .

If you look at the trend , members comes in batches here  There was a time when felix2020 , goodguy2 etc were "go to" guys . Then sathiya took the forum by storm . Then came my brothers from different mothers jre05 and ratnesh.nagori and now max , lovetosmack , santhosh , nishant etc are doing a great job . After this a new batch of enthusiasts will come and ball will keep rolling .

But I would like to request all the active members to promise that we all will keep dropping by to say hi  

OK guys ?


----------



## smady41

prseeker said:


> Amazing grant story and very inspiring as well . I am so very happy for you and your family .
> I can already see u in dilemma of moving to AUS or not by leaving your well settled life in Malaysia
> 
> Please make sure that you party like a rockstar , drink like nobody is counting , sing like nobody is listening and dance like nobody is watching and flirt like you were never married .... umm last one is optional though .
> 
> PS : Thanks for the mention , I am really honored
> 
> Regards
> PD


Thanks man. Yeah, the going - not going was so much last year, I even bought a car here thinking I do not have to go. More than anything now, am going to miss my curvaceous elantra when i move out of here eventually! 

Let us catch up sometime if we can down in AUS.


----------



## GrepCode

Achilles_as said:


> Hey Did you also call the CO or anything?
> Also which team was your CO from?




No, I didn't call the CO. Just sent a reminder email on around 12th June to tell them that I have uploaded all the required docs. My CO was from Brisbane Team33, but I got the grant email from Brisbane Team 34.


----------



## ask1987

Got my Visa today 

In forum, I had read that a call was making life easier for too many people, I went for an email. I personally wouldn't like if somebody calls just to check on something.

I had sent an email to my Team 2 CO, informing them that I have uploaded all the docs and let me know if further docs are needed. 

10 minutes, bang Visa on my door. 

I still think, go for an email if you are waiting for more than 15 days rather than a call. 

My timeline

Visa invitation: 04/28/2014
Visa Application: 05/14/2014
Documents uploaded: 05/17/2014
CO Contact: 05/23/2014
Medicals done: 05/24/2014
Medicals uploaded: 05/28/2014
Grant: 06/19/2014

I am relatively new here, but thanks for solving some of my queries. 

You guys are great.


----------



## Santhosh.15

ask1987 said:


> Got my Visa today
> 
> In forum, I had read that a call was making life easier for too many people, I went for an email. I personally wouldn't like if somebody calls just to check on something.
> 
> I had sent an email to my Team 2 CO, informing them that I have uploaded all the docs and let me know if further docs are needed.
> 
> 10 minutes, bang Visa on my door.
> 
> I still think, go for an email if you are waiting for more than 15 days rather than a call.
> 
> My timeline
> 
> Visa invitation: 04/28/2014
> Visa Application: 05/14/2014
> Documents uploaded: 05/17/2014
> CO Contact: 05/23/2014
> Medicals done: 05/24/2014
> Medicals uploaded: 05/28/2014
> Grant: 06/19/2014
> 
> I am relatively new here, but thanks for solving some of my queries.
> 
> You guys are great.


Congrats mate. Good luck and party hard.


----------



## JeDiKnight

AussiePR said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Can you please let me know where it states that PCC is required for all the names you were known with? I checked the Australian Immigration website but could not find it anywhere.


can someone confirm on this again? if we really need a pcc for all names one has been known with even if the name was changed due to marriage? There are no id proofs with the older name except birth and educational certis. in that case how do i get the pcc in the older name if there are no passports with that name?


----------



## zoyakhan

Hi, 

I received an email from the skillselect 10 mins ago. It says: 

_Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrato_r

When I went to my skillselect account, there is no new message waiting for me  
Did anyone else receive any such email ? 

I do not have a CO and now I cant even see the invisible message 

Best,
Zoya.


----------



## mainak

ask1987 said:


> Got my Visa today
> 
> In forum, I had read that a call was making life easier for too many people, I went for an email. I personally wouldn't like if somebody calls just to check on something.
> 
> I had sent an email to my Team 2 CO, informing them that I have uploaded all the docs and let me know if further docs are needed.
> 
> 10 minutes, bang Visa on my door.
> 
> I still think, go for an email if you are waiting for more than 15 days rather than a call.
> 
> My timeline
> 
> Visa invitation: 04/28/2014
> Visa Application: 05/14/2014
> Documents uploaded: 05/17/2014
> CO Contact: 05/23/2014
> Medicals done: 05/24/2014
> Medicals uploaded: 05/28/2014
> Grant: 06/19/2014
> 
> I am relatively new here, but thanks for solving some of my queries.
> 
> You guys are great.


Same date invitation, same date grant

awesome mate.. cheers


----------



## mainak

zoyakhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received an email from the skillselect 10 mins ago. It says:
> 
> _Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> 
> To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrato_r
> 
> When I went to my skillselect account, there is no new message waiting for me
> Did anyone else receive any such email ?
> 
> I do not have a CO and now I cant even see the invisible message
> 
> Best,
> Zoya.


Seems like a bug in SkillSelect - a lot of people - granted even years back - are receiving this message suddenly today


----------



## zoyakhan

mainak said:


> Seems like a bug in SkillSelect - a lot of people - granted even years back - are receiving this message suddenly today


Oh... ok ! thanks.


----------



## Achilles_as

ask1987 said:


> Got my Visa today
> 
> In forum, I had read that a call was making life easier for too many people, I went for an email. I personally wouldn't like if somebody calls just to check on something.
> 
> I had sent an email to my Team 2 CO, informing them that I have uploaded all the docs and let me know if further docs are needed.
> 
> 10 minutes, bang Visa on my door.
> 
> I still think, go for an email if you are waiting for more than 15 days rather than a call.
> 
> My timeline
> 
> Visa invitation: 04/28/2014
> Visa Application: 05/14/2014
> Documents uploaded: 05/17/2014
> CO Contact: 05/23/2014
> Medicals done: 05/24/2014
> Medicals uploaded: 05/28/2014
> Grant: 06/19/2014
> 
> I am relatively new here, but thanks for solving some of my queries.
> 
> You guys are great.


congrats mate!!!!


----------



## enida

ask1987 said:


> Got my Visa today
> 
> In forum, I had read that a call was making life easier for too many people, I went for an email. I personally wouldn't like if somebody calls just to check on something.
> 
> I had sent an email to my Team 2 CO, informing them that I have uploaded all the docs and let me know if further docs are needed.
> 
> 10 minutes, bang Visa on my door.
> 
> I still think, go for an email if you are waiting for more than 15 days rather than a call.
> 
> My timeline
> 
> Visa invitation: 04/28/2014
> Visa Application: 05/14/2014
> Documents uploaded: 05/17/2014
> CO Contact: 05/23/2014
> Medicals done: 05/24/2014
> Medicals uploaded: 05/28/2014
> Grant: 06/19/2014
> 
> I am relatively new here, but thanks for solving some of my queries.
> 
> You guys are great.


Congrats. Good luck.


----------



## koleth

ask1987 said:


> Got my Visa today
> 
> In forum, I had read that a call was making life easier for too many people, I went for an email. I personally wouldn't like if somebody calls just to check on something.
> 
> I had sent an email to my Team 2 CO, informing them that I have uploaded all the docs and let me know if further docs are needed.
> 
> 10 minutes, bang Visa on my door.
> 
> I still think, go for an email if you are waiting for more than 15 days rather than a call.
> 
> My timeline
> 
> Visa invitation: 04/28/2014
> Visa Application: 05/14/2014
> Documents uploaded: 05/17/2014
> CO Contact: 05/23/2014
> Medicals done: 05/24/2014
> Medicals uploaded: 05/28/2014
> Grant: 06/19/2014
> 
> I am relatively new here, but thanks for solving some of my queries.
> 
> You guys are great.


From which team was your CO and what is the initial?


----------



## amitferns

How do I know which team I am allocated to? Is it only after CO contacts me? The visa application confirmation just has gsm Adelaide. No mention of team.


----------



## mainak

yes - unless CO mails you - or else you call DIBP


----------



## maq_qatar

ask1987 said:


> Got my Visa today
> 
> In forum, I had read that a call was making life easier for too many people, I went for an email. I personally wouldn't like if somebody calls just to check on something.
> 
> I had sent an email to my Team 2 CO, informing them that I have uploaded all the docs and let me know if further docs are needed.
> 
> 10 minutes, bang Visa on my door.
> 
> I still think, go for an email if you are waiting for more than 15 days rather than a call.
> 
> My timeline
> 
> Visa invitation: 04/28/2014
> Visa Application: 05/14/2014
> Documents uploaded: 05/17/2014
> CO Contact: 05/23/2014
> Medicals done: 05/24/2014
> Medicals uploaded: 05/28/2014
> Grant: 06/19/2014
> 
> I am relatively new here, but thanks for solving some of my queries.
> 
> You guys are great.


Congr8ts mate, party time...enjoy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Twisted

Hello,
Guys I am planning to give DIBP a call regarding a status update, can someone please share the phone number. As I read throughout the forum should I expect for about 1 hour of pending? Is there an optimal hour I should make the call?
Thanks a million !

Because I am not able to edit my signature, I post my timeline here:
27.07.2013-IELTS
24.03.2014-EA 233211-Civil Engineer
25.03.2014-EOI submitted
12.05.2014-ITA
12.05.2014-Visa 189 lodged
20.05.2014-All docs front loaded


----------



## Bhasker

Bhasker said:


> Hello,
> 
> Those who don't have academic transcripts but have marksheets instead, what should they chose in the dropdown while uploading:
> 
> 'Academic Transcripts'
> 
> or
> 
> 'Others'
> 
> (there r more options in drop down but i think only these 2 fit)
> 
> Also are all the marksheets supposed to be scanned within a single pdf or can they be uploaded one by one as separate pdfs? I hope multiple upload is permitted.


Could someone please respond on my query above. Seniors please. Waiting.


----------



## maq_qatar

rt00021 said:


> So true... Where is Sathiya these days, buddy? Left the forum completely?


may be he is busy with his new job new assignments in australia :fencing:


----------



## kevin538

Dear Friends, 

I am writing this to enquire about the skill assessment requirements for ICT Sales Representative – 262112 , basically my friend has Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science from Indian University and also he has 11yrs of experience in (IT Hardware- Sales) Servers, Storage and Networking products. I would appreciate if anyone could tell me whether he is eligible for applying skill assessment under ICT Sales Representative – 262112. 
Looking forward your valuable reply
Thanks & Regards,


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

rt00021 said:


> So true... Where is Sathiya these days, buddy? Left the forum completely?


Is it possible to make a whatsapp group for aspirants for better communication ?


----------



## chiku2006

delhi_ankur said:


> Is it possible to make a whatsapp group for aspirants for better communication ?


download android / apple app on your smartphone and it will work like watsapp... dont worry mate !


----------



## ask1987

koleth said:


> From which team was your CO and what is the initial?


COs kept changing. It was team 2


----------



## AussiePR

Hi guys,

I am trying to create another individual IMMI account for my visa application which has already been lodged by my MARA agent through his IMMI account. 

While creating the account, it asks for the below question:

*Statement of role
For the purposes of this application I am:*

This component requires a label.
An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application.
A family member of the applicant acting on their behalf, including a sponsoring family member.
A friend of the applicant acting on their behalf.
A person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process (for example, an education agent or tourism agent).
A representative of the employer or potential employer of the applicant, including a sponsoring or nominating employer.
A representative of an organisation running an activity in which the applicant will participate during their visit. For example, an organisation running a conference, sporting event or entertainment event.
A person authorised by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application.

Which one of this option should I select? I believe it should be the first one *"An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application."* 

Can anyone please confirm?

Thanks.


----------



## dhiru

AussiePR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am trying to create another individual IMMI account for my visa application which has already been lodged by my MARA agent through his IMMI account.
> 
> While creating the account, it asks for the below question:
> 
> *Statement of role
> For the purposes of this application I am:*
> 
> This component requires a label.
> An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application.
> A family member of the applicant acting on their behalf, including a sponsoring family member.
> A friend of the applicant acting on their behalf.
> A person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process (for example, an education agent or tourism agent).
> A representative of the employer or potential employer of the applicant, including a sponsoring or nominating employer.
> A representative of an organisation running an activity in which the applicant will participate during their visit. For example, an organisation running a conference, sporting event or entertainment event.
> A person authorised by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application.
> 
> Which one of this option should I select? I believe it should be the first one *"An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application."*
> 
> Can anyone please confirm?
> 
> Thanks.


Are you sure to create another account, have you got go ahead from your agent to create another account?

As far as I think they won't allow you to open two immig account for 1 Visa, but I might be wrong so confirm first with your agent.


----------



## eva-aus1

I have my birth certificate as compo of regional and english , all info in regional language and repeated in english , that should be fine ??

tks,
Eva


----------



## samdam

eva-aus1 said:


> I have my birth certificate as compo of regional and english , all info in regional language and repeated in english , that should be fine ??
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Yes

If you are from India that is the case with most of us, even our degree certificates contain, both regional and English statements


----------



## Achilles_as

AussiePR said:


> Hi guys, I am trying to create another individual IMMI account for my visa application which has already been lodged by my MARA agent through his IMMI account. While creating the account, it asks for the below question: Statement of role For the purposes of this application I am: This component requires a label. An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application. A family member of the applicant acting on their behalf, including a sponsoring family member. A friend of the applicant acting on their behalf. A person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process (for example, an education agent or tourism agent). A representative of the employer or potential employer of the applicant, including a sponsoring or nominating employer. A representative of an organisation running an activity in which the applicant will participate during their visit. For example, an organisation running a conference, sporting event or entertainment event. A person authorised by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application. Which one of this option should I select? I believe it should be the first one "An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application." Can anyone please confirm? Thanks.


Yes it's the first one.


----------



## superm

kevin538 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am writing this to enquire about the skill assessment requirements for ICT Sales Representative – 262112 , basically my friend has Bachelor’s degree in Computer Science from Indian University and also he has 11yrs of experience in (IT Hardware- Sales) Servers, Storage and Networking products. I would appreciate if anyone could tell me whether he is eligible for applying skill assessment under ICT Sales Representative – 262112.
> Looking forward your valuable reply
> Thanks & Regards,


To judge that one need to match your roles and responsibilities to that listed under potential anzsco code (listed in DIAC site). If it matched atleast 80% than you should be good to go with that anzsco code.
hope that helped.


----------



## samdam

Achilles_as said:


> Yes it's the first one.


oops i selected the last one :doh:


----------



## chennaiguy

*Granted!!*

Visa Granted !! Thanks friends for your invaluable support throughout this journey. 

It is time to have a grand party with friends and references in the statutory declaration docs arty:

Btw, none of my body parts is shivering  perhaps only a half job done 

Seems MOC catching up with backlogs fast and I strongly believe next week will shower more grants than this week.


----------



## techie_blr

Bhasker said:


> Could someone please respond on my query above. Seniors please. Waiting.


Bhaskar,

In my case I scanned all mark cards in single PDF and uploaded.


----------



## navant

Finally got the Golden mail from Team 8(CO:LG) , will share more details later now party time ......


----------



## mainak

delhi_ankur said:


> Is it possible to make a whatsapp group for aspirants for better communication ?


I remember one being created by few guys from Delhi - I think the group reached natural death as with time people became less interactive


----------



## mainak

navant said:


> Finally got the Golden mail from Team 8(CO:LG) , will share more details later now party time ......


Party! :humble:


----------



## mainak

chennaiguy said:


> Visa Granted !! Thanks friends for your invaluable support throughout this journey.
> 
> It is time to have a grand party with friends and references in the statutory declaration docs arty:
> 
> Btw, none of my body parts is shivering  perhaps only a half job done
> 
> Seems MOC catching up with backlogs fast and I strongly believe next week will shower more grants than this week.


:hug:

u helped a lot guys i saw here... you are getting back for good deeds...


----------



## sunnyboi

chennaiguy said:


> Visa Granted !! Thanks friends for your invaluable support throughout this journey.
> 
> It is time to have a grand party with friends and references in the statutory declaration docs arty:
> 
> Btw, none of my body parts is shivering  perhaps only a half job done
> 
> Seems MOC catching up with backlogs fast and I strongly believe next week will shower more grants than this week.


Great news! Congratulations!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## vicky10sep

chennaiguy said:


> Visa Granted !! Thanks friends for your invaluable support throughout this journey.
> 
> It is time to have a grand party with friends and references in the statutory declaration docs arty:
> 
> Btw, none of my body parts is shivering  perhaps only a half job done
> 
> Seems MOC catching up with backlogs fast and I strongly believe next week will shower more grants than this week.




Congrats Dude .. enjoy ...and all the best


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

I was trying to fill the application for visa at immi account, it is not showing page 5 , from page 4 it is directly going to page 6. any of you guys facing similar problem or can any one guide me why this is happening.


----------



## karnavidyut

rt00021 said:


> Hey mates who have recently got grant, seeing my timelines can you please suggest when can I expect grant?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey bud,

Nobody can even remotely estimate how much time an individual application might take  It varies a lot from case to case....
I am not sure but the average times must be something like a couple of months. There are quite a few who got their grants even within 2-3 weeks of lodging their applications. On the other extreme there are others who got COs allocated long time back and their application is still in progress. Look at our cases(i.e. yours and mine)  
All we can do is wait and watch .....If the wait is getting too much just log off from everything, forget about it for a while and take a vacation.....
Hopefully it should be soon enough for cases like ours....I'd like to believe that its just around the corner......
If not in June most definitely in July 

Regards,
K


----------



## gsingh

Hi Friends,

1. Under which option I should submit my Tax documents(form 16 and ITRs). 

2. Should I submit all my work related documents (pay slips, reference letters, appraisal letters, appointment letters, agreements, awards) under "work experience, overseas".


----------



## lovetosmack

gsingh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 1. Under which option I should submit my Tax documents(form 16 and ITRs).
> 
> 2. Should I submit all my work related documents (pay slips, reference letters, appraisal letters, appointment letters, agreements, awards) under "work experience, overseas".


gsingh.. Kindly check here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-338.html#post4328625

Your query has been answered by darbar1409. Please refrain from multi posting the same question. You can follow it up there in case you have more questions.


----------



## TheExpatriate

AussiePR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am trying to create another individual IMMI account for my visa application which has already been lodged by my MARA agent through his IMMI account.
> 
> While creating the account, it asks for the below question:
> 
> *Statement of role
> For the purposes of this application I am:*
> 
> This component requires a label.
> An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application.
> A family member of the applicant acting on their behalf, including a sponsoring family member.
> A friend of the applicant acting on their behalf.
> A person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process (for example, an education agent or tourism agent).
> A representative of the employer or potential employer of the applicant, including a sponsoring or nominating employer.
> A representative of an organisation running an activity in which the applicant will participate during their visit. For example, an organisation running a conference, sporting event or entertainment event.
> A person authorised by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application.
> 
> Which one of this option should I select? I believe it should be the first one *"An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application."*
> 
> Can anyone please confirm?
> 
> Thanks.


An Applicant


dhiru said:


> Are you sure to create another account, have you got go ahead from your agent to create another account?
> 
> As far as I think they won't allow you to open two immig account for 1 Visa, but I might be wrong so confirm first with your agent.


I did it and both of us now - me and my agent - can view the same visa app from two immi accounts, since my account is an applicant account and the agent uses an agent's account


----------



## kevin538

superm said:


> To judge that one need to match your roles and responsibilities to that listed under potential anzsco code (listed in DIAC site). If it matched atleast 80% than you should be good to go with that anzsco code.
> hope that helped.


Hi Many thanks for your reply,

Generally anyone should have relevant degree for the occupation which they are applying.

For Example: ICT Sales Representative should have studied MBA or BBA ?


----------



## Bhasker

techie_blr said:


> Bhaskar,
> 
> In my case I scanned all mark cards in single PDF and uploaded.


Thanks for replying Techie_blr. Did you select 'Academic Transcripts' in the dropdown?


----------



## pricks

TheExpatriate said:


> Yes since it states clearly you need PCCs for all the names you were known with ..... You will need to submit Form 929 (Change of Passport Details) + Update to Form 80 (there is a question that asks if you have ever been known by other names) + New PCC


Hi,

Please share where it is mentioned clearly that you need PCCs for all the names you were known with.


----------



## Achilles_as

chennaiguy said:


> Visa Granted !! Thanks friends for your invaluable support throughout this journey.
> 
> It is time to have a grand party with friends and references in the statutory declaration docs arty:
> 
> Btw, none of my body parts is shivering  perhaps only a half job done
> 
> Seems MOC catching up with backlogs fast and I strongly believe next week will shower more grants than this week.


Congrats Buddy!!! Party Time!!!!! :cheer2:

buddy you went thru agent right? Did you receive any notification from your Immiaccount when you got the grant? I know many people here have responded that they do, but i personally know a couple of people who didn't get any notification and got the grant. So trying to know if you also got the notification and if yes it was under what subject? Thanks again.


----------



## Bhasker

*Birth Cerificate Upload*

Hi,

This is what it says for 'Birth or Age Evidence of' section 
*"Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate. If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."*

My Questions: 
1) Do we need to write a separate letter stating that I do not have the birth certificate hence uploading the secondary school certificate. Has anyone done this? Is there a proper format to write that?

2) Also when uploading the secondary school certificate, what do u chose in the dropdown?
School leaving certificate? (Although this is diff from the secondary school certificate)
or Others?


----------



## Achilles_as

navant said:


> Finally got the Golden mail from Team 8(CO:LG) , will share more details later now party time ......


Congrats Mate!!!!


----------



## GrepCode

rt00021 said:


> Hey mates who have recently got grant, seeing my timelines can you please suggest when can I expect grant?
> 
> Thanks!


Next Week.


----------



## TheExpatriate

pricks said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please share where it is mentioned clearly that you need PCCs for all the names you were known with.


Sorry, this only applies for Australian PCCs. 

"You should use Code 33 at Question 1 on the form and include details of any, and all, names you have been known by."

Character and police certificate requirements


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sandeepr said:


> Thanks a lot Max!!. I am following this thread regularly and somehow missed ur reply, sorry to ask u once again. Your info was very helpful and one question - I am Software Tester and am looking for SS from Vic and any idea how long it will take to get invitation? I am waiting for my ielts score which I will get tmrw and if I get 7 in all I can submit my eoi and apply for ss.


Hi buddy, no idea. Neither of your SOL nor of 190 methodology.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

GrepCode said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> With the grace of almighty .. I along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Feeling cant be explained.


Congrats!


----------



## ToAustralia2013

GrepCode said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> With the grace of almighty .. I along with my wife and kid, got the grant today. Feeling cant be explained.


Hearty Congrats to you and your family !! And all the best for the future...

Just a questions...Did you have 60 or 65 points? Just trying to see if any 60 point 2613 folks have got grants lately. 

Off late most of the grants observedhave been 65 points or above in this category


----------



## smady41

prseeker said:


> This is a funny feeling . I am feeling so happy for the guys who got grants recently , and at the same time I am nervous by thinking that "this is it"
> 
> Eventually we all will get busy in our life's and in new challenges which will be thrown at us and our activity on the forum will start decreasing gradually .
> 
> In last 9 months I came to know some really awesome guys here and also made some friends for life . Members who post regularly becomes part of your life , we even don't know names of each other and still feel a strong connect .
> 
> If you look at the trend , members comes in batches here  There was a time when felix2020 , goodguy2 etc were "go to" guys . Then sathiya took the forum by storm . Then came my brothers from different mothers jre05 and ratnesh.nagori and now max , lovetosmack , santhosh , nishant etc are doing a great job . After this a new batch of enthusiasts will come and ball will keep rolling .
> 
> But I would like to request all the active members to promise that we all will keep dropping by to say hi
> 
> OK guys ?


Cheers to that man. Will never forget this space and help when I can. Am only taking a break. 

By the way check this website. Its really cool help if you are planning your move and need to find a place to settle according to your needs 

Www.Cityhobo.com


----------



## ToAustralia2013

*60 pointers - 2613*- Recent Grants?*

First off, Hearty Congratulations!! to all those who received their fruit of patience and the much awaited GOLDEN email.. *chennaiguy, arati,Grepcode, mainak*..just to name a few and all other :clap2:

Time for you all to party and ofcourse all the best for your next phase (loved what *TheExpatriate* wrote about human desires ) !!

For those of us still waiting , just wanted to know if any 60 pointers in the 2613* category received their Grants recently ?


----------



## JeDiKnight

TheExpatriate said:


> Sorry, this only applies for Australian PCCs.
> 
> "You should use Code 33 at Question 1 on the form and include details of any, and all, names you have been known by."
> 
> Character and police certificate requirements


thanks for the clarification. got worried for a while.


----------



## arvindramana

Guys...Got my grant )) Check my signature ) Good luck to others waiting out here ...


----------



## TheExpatriate

arvindramana said:


> Guys...Got my grant )) Check my signature ) Good luck to others waiting out here ...


Congrats. You got it 10 days ago, or that's a typo in your sig?


----------



## TheExpatriate

ToAustralia2013 said:


> First off, Hearty Congratulations!! to all those who received their fruit of patience and the much awaited GOLDEN email.. *chennaiguy, arati,Grepcode, mainak*..just to name a few and all other :clap2:
> 
> Time for you all to party and ofcourse all the best for your next phase (loved what *TheExpatriate* wrote about human desires ) !!
> 
> For those of us still waiting , just wanted to know if any 60 pointers in the 2613* category received their Grants recently ?


Points will only slow down your Invitation but not the grant


----------



## arunm86

Anyone applied in the month of June got their CO yet?


----------



## TheExpatriate

arunm86 said:


> Anyone applied in the month of June got their CO yet?


Highly unlikely


----------



## ToAustralia2013

TheExpatriate said:


> Points will only slow down your Invitation but not the grant


Thanks for the reply! I absolutely agree on that, time for grant is not affected by points. But I have seen that CO allocation seems to be connected. 

I believe all our docs are frontloaded, but so far no sign of CO after 6 weeks of application. I know by policy normal CO allocation can take upto 10 weeks, but seeing recent experiences from others who have got it sooner, think perhaps it's either points or visa grant quota limit. Don't know for sure, just observing and trying to see some pattern to console myself in the waiting state as many are....


----------



## Waqarali20005

arvindramana said:


> Guys...Got my grant )) Check my signature ) Good luck to others waiting out here ...


Congrats!!


----------



## ask1987

ToAustralia2013 said:


> First off, Hearty Congratulations!! to all those who received their fruit of patience and the much awaited GOLDEN email.. *chennaiguy, arati,Grepcode, mainak*..just to name a few and all other :clap2:
> 
> Time for you all to party and ofcourse all the best for your next phase (loved what *TheExpatriate* wrote about human desires ) !!
> 
> For those of us still waiting , just wanted to know if any 60 pointers in the 2613* category received their Grants recently ?


Hi, I got mine yesterday. S/W engineer, 60 pointers. You can check my earlier post for timeline


----------



## arvindramana

TheExpatriate said:


> Congrats. You got it 10 days ago, or that's a typo in your sig?


Thanks  

CO allocated on May 14...then I had to wait 21 days for my Singapore Police Report..Uploaded everything on the 9th of June..Got the grant on June 10..the next day ..


----------



## arvindramana

Waqarali20005 said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks Bro  Good luck to you too


----------



## MaxTheWolf

smady41 said:


> *My Journey- My Story*
> 
> *About Myself:* Am a 33 year old guy (turns 34 this OCT) with 9 years of experience in IT industry in the middleware and integration sector working for the best possible company you can work for, in this space. The product vendor itself! Has been on technical side for about 7 years - travelled in US, Europe before the current assignment took me to KL, Malaysia in 2010.
> 
> Since then got promoted to management role in 2012 and must say, being happy and content with the job, money and everything else the job has to offer. Totally in comfort zone!
> 
> On personal side, I am a happily married (although at times miserable by it, he he.), blessed with my beautiful twin kids who are now 2 years and 6 months old.
> 
> So now you might wonder, what the hell this guy is doing taking all this trouble going through this PR thing!??
> 
> Well, answer to that lies in the following section.
> 
> *Reason for move - How I started with it: *
> 
> It was back in April 2013, when one day, I saw one of my friends and my ex boss from previous company updated his status in LinkedIn to "PR 189- looking for Job in Sydney" caught my attention.
> 
> Well, I thought why not I refer this guy to our branch in Sydney for a possible pre-sales role or something and I called him up.
> 
> I did refer him to our HR in Sydney and in the process, during one of our casual talks, he asked me "why dont you try for the same?" and explained me all the 'good stuff'.
> 
> That is when to be honest, Australia came in to my radar as a possible place to move and settle.
> 
> In the following weeks, I asked him a few more queries and I was convinced, Australia is my 'promised land'!
> 
> This is when, to be honest, I started looking at possible shortcomings of my life here in KL. Until then, I was happy and content with it, and now all of a sudden, am trying to find reasons to convince myself of this move as the best thing that can happen to me.  Human tendency. Its funny not?
> 
> Anyways, I became successful in finding the faults in the end. What I came up convinced me that I MUST make this happen and gave me all the resolve I needed!
> 
> First and most important of reasons - Educational opportunities for myself and my kids.
> 
> I do have plans to do my MBA and when I enquired about it here in KL, I learnt it would cost me a fortune and worst yet, my current job/employer cannot offer me any support or career path with my added qualification.
> 
> Then, my kids education prospects. This is the core of my reason. Here in Malaysia, there are no free english medium schools. And ones which are available- international schools are of no quality/cant be afforded. Most of the Indians send their families back to India when their kids are of school age, which was not something I wanted to do at any cost!
> 
> Then a minor reason which is more or less an ego thing is that I been an expat now for almost 6 years and still have no PR/Green Card or Citizenship from any good countries like some of my friends/batch mates. Its about time, I thought!
> 
> There I was. I decided I should try and only question was when.
> 
> In 2013, it was not even a year since my promotion to management role and I was still learning my way with the new challenge and I had a personal commitment with my upper management. I did not feel it was right thing to do to desert them just when they trusted me with additional responsibilities.
> 
> So I decided to give it another year and I decided to use the time to prepare some of the docs I needed for the application - my degree transcripts for eg: They were worn out and I found from my uni that they would issue me a consolidated new format mark sheets for a price - so I arranged for this, also got my employment reference letter from my first employer. Well, I came to know about the prerequisites from our forum here after this wonderful space was shared with me by my friend (above mentioned) in sydney!
> 
> Thats how I started my association with this forum and hence my join date.
> 
> During 2013 though, I was uncertain at times! Part of me, my comfort zone guy pushed me to stay in Malaysia and enjoy the life as it is right now and avoid taking a risk and jumping in to the un-known. Other times, I felt I should not settle so early in life and there is still some years left where I can take some calculated risks.
> 
> Anyways, after my vacation to India in January of 2014, I came back with a determined mind and decided to start my process. By then I had my degree transcripts as well.
> 
> At this point, I did inform my manager of my plans and surprisingly, he too was supportive and encouraged that this is a right decision for me and my family! Now where can you find such a nice management? Reason for my long association with this company.
> 
> Anyways with renewed confidence, I started my application process in early March. I got my docs ready for ACS (again, every step of the way, getting the help from this forum, getting my doubts clarified).
> 
> Then I sat down and based on the experience of others from the forum, worked out a strategy to get the PR process done quick and effective as possible.
> 
> I decided it would be a good idea to overlap the time waiting for one stage to clear while preparing for the other - whether it is preparing for IELTS while waiting for ACS or getting the PCCs while waiting for Invite etc. Must tell you guys, it worked wonders for me in reducing the processing time!
> 
> I then executed on this plan. So I applied for ACS on March 11th. Appeared for IELTS on April 5th and without wasting any time, submitted my EOI on the same day after getting my ACS result, ran around to get rest of the required docs ready during this time and while waiting for Invite and as soon as I got the invite, I applied for the visa.
> 
> This strategy worked well and with lot of grace from God and support from all of you, here am. With the grant after just 3 months and a week later of starting my PR process.
> 
> Also I must say this experience proved me that if you want something bad enough, we as humans have the potential and the will to get it done. Never in the last 3 months, I had a day without the desire to rest, or waste one single minute without doing what was needed at each point of time/stage.
> 
> Mr Abdul Kalam rightly said "To succeed in your mission, you must have single minded devotion to your goal".
> 
> I thank each of you from bottom of my heart. I must say Max, Prseeker are the two of the most influential figures for me in this forum.  Respect!
> 
> I am now going to take a few day off the radar and enjoy the success while deciding on the next strategy. Plan is to start applying for the jobs through my contacts down under and if nothing works out, move to AUS sometime next year March as am told best time for looking for a job is from April-Oct in AUS.
> 
> I will be available to answer queries from time to time. Help as I can.
> 
> Take care guys. Once again, a BIG THANK YOU to all of you.
> 
> Cheers,


Wow!

I was travelling in delhi metro while reading your post. Just as I was half way through your post a woman came and kind of demanded my seat for herself. I was not sitting on a reserved seat. I was totally exhausted but still I gave away my seat. It felt like I needed it more than her, but then I was wearing my own shoes not hers. Anyway, within a few seconds I was boiling with anger. Why? Because I had to give my seat away? No. But because I wasn't thanked! Only if it were a better place to live here. Only if there were less in it but whatever there were it were full of life. That life is missing here.

Then I proceeded to read the rest of your post and it just brightened me up. I felt more than being thanked. I felt honoured. And now I thank you for the whole write up. It is not just because you mentioned my or bro prseeker's name, but because the way you felt for being here on the forum.

Cheers and Good Luck!

Crack On!


----------



## TheExpatriate

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I absolutely agree on that, time for grant is not affected by points. But I have seen that CO allocation seems to be connected.
> 
> I believe all our docs are frontloaded, but so far no sign of CO after 6 weeks of application. I know by policy normal CO allocation can take upto 10 weeks, but seeing recent experiences from others who have got it sooner, think perhaps it's either points or visa grant quota limit. Don't know for sure, just observing and trying to see some pattern to console myself in the waiting state as many are....


I think it's neither points nor quota. I am 189 and I have 65 points ANZSCO 261311 (cut-off was 60 so I got invited in the first round) ..... and took me exactly 10 weeks to get a CO.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> This is a funny feeling . I am feeling so happy for the guys who got grants recently , and at the same time I am nervous by thinking that "this is it"
> 
> Eventually we all will get busy in our life's and in new challenges which will be thrown at us and our activity on the forum will start decreasing gradually .
> 
> In last 9 months I came to know some really awesome guys here and also made some friends for life . Members who post regularly becomes part of your life , we even don't know names of each other and still feel a strong connect .
> 
> If you look at the trend , members comes in batches here  There was a time when felix2020 , goodguy2 etc were "go to" guys . Then sathiya took the forum by storm . Then came my brothers from different mothers jre05 and ratnesh.nagori and now max , lovetosmack , santhosh , nishant etc are doing a great job . After this a new batch of enthusiasts will come and ball will keep rolling .
> 
> But I would like to request all the active members to promise that we all will keep dropping by to say hi
> 
> OK guys ?


That's my plan for sure.


----------



## sandeep.arora

Hi,

I am planning to apply for ACS - Skills Assesment soon and I have a few queries before I can begin the process. I hope the knowledgeable people on this forum could help me in my process ..

1. I am having experience of 8 years ( to be completed in July 2014) and B.Tech in ECE. So I assume 4 years will be deducted from my experience and then I would be left with 50 points. I would need to score at least 7 to make it 60. My spouse is Computer Teacher and this skill is not required in 189 but is there in 190. So should I go for 190 because then I would have 5 points as state sponsorship and 5 points for spouse skills as well ? Or if I can get an 8 in all four !! 

2. I am currently working and living in Chandigarh and my passport contains old address of Ludhiana that is not permanent. Should I get the address updated to my permanent address in Ludhiana in the passport before I begin the process ?

3. What address should I mention during ACS submission ? Permanent/Passport or Current?

4. What address should I mention as and when I submit EOI and then to DIBP ? 

4. I have got Affidavits from my managers in the previous companies and in Affidavits I got my current Chandigarh address written, I know it was not required but somehow it happened. Should I now get new affidavits from them with permanent address or without address? Does it matter in any way ?


Thanks !!

Best Regards
Sandeep Arora


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ask1987 said:


> Got my Visa today
> 
> In forum, I had read that a call was making life easier for too many people, I went for an email. I personally wouldn't like if somebody calls just to check on something.
> 
> I had sent an email to my Team 2 CO, informing them that I have uploaded all the docs and let me know if further docs are needed.
> 
> 10 minutes, bang Visa on my door.
> 
> I still think, go for an email if you are waiting for more than 15 days rather than a call.
> 
> My timeline
> 
> Visa invitation: 04/28/2014
> Visa Application: 05/14/2014
> Documents uploaded: 05/17/2014
> CO Contact: 05/23/2014
> Medicals done: 05/24/2014
> Medicals uploaded: 05/28/2014
> Grant: 06/19/2014
> 
> I am relatively new here, but thanks for solving some of my queries.
> 
> You guys are great.


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

chennaiguy said:


> Visa Granted !! Thanks friends for your invaluable support throughout this journey.
> 
> It is time to have a grand party with friends and references in the statutory declaration docs arty:
> 
> Btw, none of my body parts is shivering  perhaps only a half job done
> 
> Seems MOC catching up with backlogs fast and I strongly believe next week will shower more grants than this week.


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

navant said:


> Finally got the Golden mail from Team 8(CO:LG) , will share more details later now party time ......


Congrats!


----------



## Saradha_J

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hearty Congrats to you and your family !! And all the best for the future...
> 
> Just a questions...Did you have 60 or 65 points? Just trying to see if any 60 point 2613 folks have got grants lately.
> 
> Off late most of the grants observedhave been 65 points or above in this category


I'm a 60 pointer under 2613*. We got our grant on Wednesday, 18 June.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

ask1987 said:


> Hi, I got mine yesterday. S/W engineer, 60 pointers. You can check my earlier post for timeline


Wow, yes- that was quick. Congrats!!!
Now I don't know what to think... Just wait watch and pray I guess


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Saradha_J said:


> I'm a 60 pointer under 2613*. We got our grant on Wednesday, 18 June.


Oh wonderful!! Now my hopes are up again.... Thank u for replying. Wishing you and your family all the best for the next phase...


----------



## Kavya9

Friends,

I am waiting for 189 Visa grant. As we know, once we get the grant, we must enter AUS in the first year of the 5 years. Is it mandatory that the main applicant have to travel to Aus or if the dependent alone goes, is it sufficient? What is the minimum duration of stay for PR holder in the first visit? Please suggest.

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## smady41

ToAustralia2013 said:


> First off, Hearty Congratulations!! to all those who received their fruit of patience and the much awaited GOLDEN email.. *chennaiguy, arati,Grepcode, mainak*..just to name a few and all other :clap2:
> 
> Time for you all to party and ofcourse all the best for your next phase (loved what *TheExpatriate* wrote about human desires ) !!
> 
> For those of us still waiting , just wanted to know if any 60 pointers in the 2613* category received their Grants recently ?


Am also one of the 2613 who got the grant man. Seeing your timeline and from my own experience, I propose you call your CO (If you know of one) or call the DIBP to get an understanding on the application status Monday itself. I am sure your grant is coming soon. 

All the best.


----------



## enida

chennaiguy said:


> Visa Granted !! Thanks friends for your invaluable support throughout this journey.
> 
> It is time to have a grand party with friends and references in the statutory declaration docs arty:
> 
> Btw, none of my body parts is shivering  perhaps only a half job done
> 
> Seems MOC catching up with backlogs fast and I strongly believe next week will shower more grants than this week.


Congratulations and lots of luck.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Kavya9 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am waiting for 189 Visa grant. As we know, once we get the grant, we must enter AUS in the first year of the 5 years. Is it mandatory that the main applicant have to travel to Aus or if the dependent alone goes, is it sufficient? What is the minimum duration of stay for PR holder in the first visit? Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Hi

Dependents can not enter (initial entry) Australia before the Principal Applicant does. Dependents can only be accompanied by or be successive to Principal Applicant. There is no minimum duration of stay in the first visit, or any subsequent visit, by law. The minimum duration is only put forth to you in terms of the time it takes to get your Centrelink or Medicare card, etc. which in my opinion you can do away with even without getting them issued. Whether it is recommended or not is a different question.


----------



## Waqarali20005

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> Dependents can not enter (initial entry) Australia before the Principal Applicant does. Dependents can only be accompanied by or be successive to Principal Applicant. There is no minimum duration of stay in the first visit, or any subsequent visit, by law. T.


Dear Max: is their any reference to the above? just asking for my information without doubting the authenticity...


----------



## zoyakhan

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I absolutely agree on that, time for grant is not affected by points. But I have seen that CO allocation seems to be connected.
> 
> I believe all our docs are frontloaded, but so far no sign of CO after 6 weeks of application. I know by policy normal CO allocation can take upto 10 weeks, but seeing recent experiences from others who have got it sooner, think perhaps it's either points or visa grant quota limit. Don't know for sure, just observing and trying to see some pattern to console myself in the waiting state as many are....


It has been 8 weeks here and no sign of a CO


----------



## tirik.ijrad

What happens in case of 190 once state approval grant? Still need to wait for CO assignment or immediately CO will be assigned?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Waqarali20005 said:


> Dear Max: is their any reference to the above? just asking for my information without doubting the authenticity...


Dear Waqar

There is a visa condition 8502 you may want to refer to in this context.


----------



## navant

navant said:


> Finally got the Golden mail from Team 8(CO:LG) , will share more details later now party time ......


So, now time to share some details back to forum..especially the story it happened today, as you all see from my timeline , we applied for 189 visa on April 8, and Submitted all docs on May 27, but we havnt got any feedback or response. We emailed 3 mails requesting ack but no response..Finally after long waiting , i decide to call the immi adelaide , as soon as 9 am in morning, after 30 mts waiting call got connected, and when we explained the details, the response was shocking, after checking with CO , the customer service person said CO havnt received the docs , But it is sent clearly from our side and got auto response as well on May 27.. So they request to send again, We sent all docs AGAIN , and called immi AGAIN after 1 hour again , the response is they havnt received the doc , Finally Customer care person gave the CO direct email id ( not a rocket science to find this, it is [email protected]) , u can find this detail in the signature of CO email.., and we sent the email to CO .. After 1 Hour we got the GRANT email ...So lessons learnt are esp guyz who shared their final set of docs and awaiting grant , please dont hesitate to call to verify CO actually received all the docs .. Because you may presume you shared all docs, but CO might have not received it and will drag your waiting , So better to get ack by phone , if they ack that they received the final set of docs and processing .Grant is on the way..its matter of time ..

Once again thanks to people in the forum . even though i was inactive .this was one place i was keep hanging when i was feeling frustrated on my Grant , and All the best for speedy grant to others.


----------



## lovetosmack

MaxTheWolf said:


> Dear Waqar
> 
> There is a visa condition 8502 you may want to refer to in this context.


@Max: I guess it depends if the condition is stated in the visa terms. Only if 8502 condition is applied to visa must main applicant arrive in Australia first. But they don't need to come at the same time. I'm still checking for more information on this.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Waqarali20005 said:


> Dear Max: is their any reference to the above? just asking for my information without doubting the authenticity...


Dear Waqar

There is a visa condition 8502 you may want to refer to in this context. 

Here is the link to official schedule called Schedule 8:

http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/cth/consol_reg/mr1994227/sch8.html

If a person is granted a visa with condition 8502 then they must follow the visa condition 8502, I am not sure of the otherwise.


----------



## enida

Do you have idea, is there any special rule applied when assigning the CO/team to process your file? Is it a random selection or DIBP applies some internal rules? I come from a high risk country (not ETA Eligible, Albania) and I have seen many high risk countries assigned to my team. Please guys suggest as I'm really scared I might go for security checks (knock wood).

Thanks,


----------



## MaxTheWolf

lovetosmack said:


> @Max: I guess it depends if the condition is stated in the visa terms. Only if 8502 condition is applied to visa must main applicant arrive in Australia first. But they don't need to come at the same time. I'm still checking for more information on this.


Agree. But I guess 8502 is common and normal occurrence in dependent visas, no? especially if there is a minor in the application..? I am not sure, but I have heard about it.

I think people with dependent visas should pitch in.


----------



## mainak

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> Dependents can not enter (initial entry) Australia before the Principal Applicant does.


You sure ?????

I doubt man... PR is independent!

For PR, all family members are having a visa which is unique and fulfilled in all its content - totally unlike to H1B where whole family is tied to principal applicant


----------



## hiya_hanan

Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!

God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -

T&R
hiya_hanan


----------



## enida

hiya_hanan said:


> Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!
> 
> God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


God bless you.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mainak said:


> You sure ?????
> 
> I doubt man... PR is independent!
> 
> For PR, all family members are having a visa which is unique and fulfilled in all its content - totally unlike to H1B where whole family is tied to principal applicant


Does not matter whether PR or other visa. In Canada PR visa it is always that Principal Applicant must enter before or along with dependent.


----------



## ozbound12

MaxTheWolf said:


> Does not matter whether PR or other visa. In Canada PR visa it is always that Principal Applicant must enter before or along with dependent.


Might be that way for Canada, but there is no longer a restriction that the primary applicant must arrive first for Australian PR visas. Secondary applicants can arrive first and can come and go as they please, even without the primary applicant, for the duration of the visa.


----------



## sandysomu

hiya_hanan said:


> Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!
> 
> God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


Congratulations mate and good luck for your stay in Australia.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

hiya_hanan said:


> Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!
> 
> God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ozbound12 said:


> Might be that way for Canada, but there is no longer a restriction that the primary applicant must arrive first for Australian PR visas. Secondary applicants can arrive first and can come and go as they please, even without the primary applicant, for the duration of the visa.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Achilles_as

hiya_hanan said:


> Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!
> 
> God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


Congrats hiya_hanan!!!! All the best for future!!!!


----------



## sandeep.arora

sandeep.arora said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS - Skills Assesment soon and I have a few queries before I can begin the process. I hope the knowledgeable people on this forum could help me in my process ..
> 
> 1. I am having experience of 8 years ( to be completed in July 2014) and B.Tech in ECE. So I assume 4 years will be deducted from my experience and then I would be left with 50 points. I would need to score at least 7 to make it 60. My spouse is Computer Teacher and this skill is not required in 189 but is there in 190. So should I go for 190 because then I would have 5 points as state sponsorship and 5 points for spouse skills as well ? Or if I can get an 8 in all four !!
> 
> 2. I am currently working and living in Chandigarh and my passport contains old address of Ludhiana that is not permanent. Should I get the address updated to my permanent address in Ludhiana in the passport before I begin the process ?
> 
> 3. What address should I mention during ACS submission ? Permanent/Passport or Current?
> 
> 4. What address should I mention as and when I submit EOI and then to DIBP ?
> 
> 4. I have got Affidavits from my managers in the previous companies and in Affidavits I got my current Chandigarh address written, I know it was not required but somehow it happened. Should I now get new affidavits from them with permanent address or without address? Does it matter in any way ?
> 
> 
> Thanks !!
> 
> Best Regards
> Sandeep Arora


Could anybody please help ?


----------



## nupur

Hi All , So Happy To Read Grants It makes U Feel So Xcited And Positive-----
Any 1 From Sub Class -190 Visa Slot Who Has Received This Wonderful News (( Grant )).
Pls Share
Regards


----------



## smady41

hiya_hanan said:


> Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!
> 
> God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


Good luck man. Very happy for you.


----------



## rocky198

smady41 said:


> Am also one of the 2613 who got the grant man. Seeing your timeline and from my own experience, I propose you call your CO (If you know of one) or call the DIBP to get an understanding on the application status Monday itself. I am sure your grant is coming soon.
> 
> All the best.


Hi smady41

I am as well 189|60 pts|visa lodge 29 May| all docs front loaded. Still waiting for CO / grant. what do i do? wait?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sandeep.arora said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS - Skills Assesment soon and I have a few queries before I can begin the process. I hope the knowledgeable people on this forum could help me in my process ..
> 
> 1. I am having experience of 8 years ( to be completed in July 2014) and B.Tech in ECE. So I assume 4 years will be deducted from my experience and then I would be left with 50 points. I would need to score at least 7 to make it 60. My spouse is Computer Teacher and this skill is not required in 189 but is there in 190. So should I go for 190 because then I would have 5 points as state sponsorship and 5 points for spouse skills as well ? Or if I can get an 8 in all four !!
> 
> 2. I am currently working and living in Chandigarh and my passport contains old address of Ludhiana that is not permanent. Should I get the address updated to my permanent address in Ludhiana in the passport before I begin the process ?
> 
> 3. What address should I mention during ACS submission ? Permanent/Passport or Current?
> 
> 4. What address should I mention as and when I submit EOI and then to DIBP ?
> 
> 4. I have got Affidavits from my managers in the previous companies and in Affidavits I got my current Chandigarh address written, I know it was not required but somehow it happened. Should I now get new affidavits from them with permanent address or without address? Does it matter in any way ?
> 
> 
> Thanks !!
> 
> Best Regards
> Sandeep Arora


Dear Sandeep

In my opinion, you should get your permanent address updated in your passport.

1) I can not form an opinion on this as my SOL is different. I really don't know the documentation for this SOL and neither for 190. I am sure others will pitch in here.

2) yes you should get your address updated to your permanent address in Ludhiana, however I have doubt whether according to the Ministry of External Affairs you are allowed to get an address updated in your passport which is not your current address. What about police verification for passport and then for PCC? If your are not living at the same address as is mentioned in your passport then you have to wait long for your PCC, but then you are not living at the address currently mentioned in your passport anyway. So, go for an update, preferably your permanent address in Ludhiana, if you can manage that. Also, note that after receiving your grant if your passport gets updated then you'll have to let DIBP know because the grant number is tagged to your passport number. Whenever a detail in passport gets updated the passport number changes.

3) permanent as permanent address, I hope you have an address/ID proof for that in the absence of passport; and current as correspondence/mailing address. Also, other members would confirm whether ACS requires a copy of your passport or not.

What about IELTS? Have you sat for it already? I hope you know passport is required to sit for IELTS.

4) By the time you submit an EOI you should have your passport updated and then use the address in your passport everywhere. Everything about Australian visa 189, and probably 190 too, is processed through electronic communication. Mailing address hardly matters, so your current address should be irrelevant.

5) I would have preferred no address.

Max


----------



## chennaiguy

mainak said:


> :hug:
> 
> u helped a lot guys i saw here... you are getting back for good deeds...





sunnyboi said:


> Great news! Congratulations!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum





vicky10sep said:


> Congrats Dude .. enjoy ...and all the best





ToAustralia2013 said:


> First off, Hearty Congratulations!! to all those who received their fruit of patience and the much awaited GOLDEN email.. *chennaiguy, arati,Grepcode, mainak*..just to name a few and all other :clap2:
> 
> Time for you all to party and ofcourse all the best for your next phase (loved what *TheExpatriate* wrote about human desires ) !!
> 
> For those of us still waiting , just wanted to know if any 60 pointers in the 2613* category received their Grants recently ?





MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!





enida said:


> Congratulations and lots of luck.


Thanks a bunch for your congratulations friends !!! 

I never stop visiting this forum :hug:

If anyone planning to travel in July or August from Tamil Nadu please let me know.


----------



## rocky198

ToAustralia2013 said:


> First off, Hearty Congratulations!! to all those who received their fruit of patience and the much awaited GOLDEN email.. *chennaiguy, arati,Grepcode, mainak*..just to name a few and all other :clap2:
> 
> Time for you all to party and ofcourse all the best for your next phase (loved what *TheExpatriate* wrote about human desires ) !!
> 
> For those of us still waiting , just wanted to know if any 60 pointers in the 2613* category received their Grants recently ?


I am 60 pointer, 2613 group filed on 29 may. No CO or grant...


----------



## ggupta002

Hi Guys...One Query pls..

For 189, will there be any rule change or priority change starting July'14, for those who have lodged their visa before July'14 and waiting for their grant ?


----------



## enida

rocky198 said:


> I am 60 pointer, 2613 group filed on 29 may. No CO or grant...


I'm a 60 pointer too, filed on 28th May and CO allocated on 19th June (asked for form 80).

Good luck.


----------



## chennaiguy

Achilles_as said:


> Congrats Buddy!!! Party Time!!!!! :cheer2:
> 
> buddy you went thru agent right? Did you receive any notification from your Immiaccount when you got the grant? I know many people here have responded that they do, but i personally know a couple of people who didn't get any notification and got the grant. So trying to know if you also got the notification and if yes it was under what subject? Thanks again.


Thanks buddy!! I got the usual notification email with the content "Reference No. XXXXXXXX: Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent."

When I logged in the status was still in progress. However when I opened it I see the status of individuals changed to "granted" beside mine and all my dependents name. Beneath that there is a table with a link to view grant letter. Clicking that takes you to the correspondence page where agent only can download the grant letter. But for me that page is empty.

It seems the status will change to Finalized only later on and I guess at that time also I should get a notification from Immiaccount due to change in application status. I will let you know the mail content once I get that


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ggupta002 said:


> Hi Guys...One Query pls..
> 
> For 189, will there be any rule change or priority change starting July'14, for those who have lodged their visa before July'14 and waiting for their grant ?


If you are asking 189 lodged pre Jul'14 against 189 lodged in, or post Jul'14, then nothing will change within 189.

If you are asking 189 against 190, then yes 190 is always processed on a higher priority than 189, unless the quota for visas for 190 has been consumed.

Since, 190 will get a fresh quota in Jul'14 it will be processed on a higher priority and 189s 'in process' at that time will experience some longer processing times, probably 2-3 months from the date of Lodging Visa.

That is my opinion.

Max


----------



## Santhosh.15

hiya_hanan said:


> Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!
> 
> God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


Congrats and God bless you.

Good luck.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

ggupta002 said:


> Hi Guys...One Query pls..
> 
> For 189, will there be any rule change or priority change starting July'14, for those who have lodged their visa before July'14 and waiting for their grant ?



As per my knowledge, there is no news rules coming. There has been few changes in terms of skill assessment. the changes are explained below :

1. Maximum Validity of Skills Assessments to be 3 Years
From 1 July, Skills Assessments will be valid for a maximum of 3 years for the following visa types:

- Skilled Independent Subclass 189
- Skilled Nominated Subclass 190
- Skilled Regional Sponsored Subclass 489
- Graduate Temporary Subclass 485
- Employer Nomination Scheme Subclass 186 (Direct Entry Stream)
- Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme Subclass 187 (Direct Entry Stream)

However, if the skills assessment specifies that expires sooner than 3 years, the shorter validity period would apply.

The following 2 examples illustrate how this will work from 1 July 2014:

- Paula has an ACS skills assessment which has an expiry date of 1 September 2014. She will not be able to use the skills assessment after 1 September 2014 as this is the expiry date given on the skills assessment.
- Jim has an ICAA skills assessment which was issued on 5 November 2011 and has an expiry date of 5 November2016 (a period of 5 years). He will not be able to use it to apply for a visa after 5 November 2014 as skills assessments are valid for a maximum of 3 years.

If you lodge prior to 1 July, there is no expiry date for skills assessments. The change affects all applications lodged on or after 1 July 2014. Please contact us urgently if you wish to lodge prior to this. 

2) Visa Evidence Charge Doubles
The Visa Evidence Charge will more than double from 1 July, increasing from $70 to $150.

The Visa Evidence Charge is the cost of having a visa label put into your passport. Visa Evidencing is generally not required these days because Immigration can verify your status electronically.

Though there is no announcement as yet, it is quite likely that application fees for most visa types will also rise by approximately 5% from 1 July 2014. 

Details can be found on below link :

https://www.acacia-au.com/5-key-immigration-changes-1-July-2014.php


----------



## MaxTheWolf

chennaiguy said:


> Thanks buddy!! I got the usual notification email with the content "Reference No. XXXXXXXX: Correspondence relating to this transaction has been sent."
> 
> When I logged in the status was still in progress. However when I opened it I see the status of individuals changed to "granted" beside mine and all my dependents name. Beneath that there is a table with a link to view grant letter. Clicking that takes you to the correspondence page where agent only can download the grant letter. But for me that page is empty.
> 
> It seems the status will change to Finalized only later on and I guess at that time also I should get a notification from Immiaccount due to change in application status. I will let you know the mail content once I get that


Oh! Is it? You can not download your Grant Letter but your agent can? How is that? In all probability he will also see it as blank. That is not to say that you have not been granted yet.  but your agent must have already received the grant letter in email.

My login into immiaccount still shows 'View/Print Grant Letter' somewhere but there is actually nothing in that link. No correspondence. I received my Grant Letter through email. Then I verified on VEVO. Then I got my passport stamped for Visa Label from Australian High Commission, then I also verified the Visa Label on VEVO.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Hello everyone,

I have filed my EOI (in signature below) and waiting for invite.
Expecting it day after tomorrow. If I get it, well and good.
Should I get my PCC or prepare anything in advance now(although no working days left). 
I'm just curious, if I get invite on 23 June, I'll just have 7 days from 1 July.

Will I get affected in anyway? or people who get invite before 1 July will be in the 2013-14 rules ?


----------



## krish1420

Hi All,

Finally the day has come where I can also use the phrase - "I received my grant" that too, a Direct Grant!!

I have updated my timelines in my signature. I was pretty concerned on why I am not receiving any communication about CO assignment, additional documents etc, but now I am truly relieved!

As of today, I am planning to fly on 29th Aug 2014 to Sydney.

Thanks!
Krish1420


----------



## enida

krish1420 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the day has come where I can also use the phrase - "I received my grant" that too, a Direct Grant!!
> 
> I have updated my timelines in my signature. I was pretty concerned on why I am not receiving any communication about CO assignment, additional documents etc, but now I am truly relieved!
> 
> As of today, I am planning to fly on 29th Aug 2014 to Sydney.
> 
> Thanks!
> Krish1420


Congratulations and may God bless your way.


----------



## Achilles_as

krish1420 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the day has come where I can also use the phrase - "I received my grant" that too, a Direct Grant!!
> 
> I have updated my timelines in my signature. I was pretty concerned on why I am not receiving any communication about CO assignment, additional documents etc, but now I am truly relieved!
> 
> As of today, I am planning to fly on 29th Aug 2014 to Sydney.
> 
> Thanks!
> Krish1420


Many Congratulations Dude!!!!


----------



## chennaiguy

krish1420 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the day has come where I can also use the phrase - "I received my grant" that too, a Direct Grant!!
> 
> I have updated my timelines in my signature. I was pretty concerned on why I am not receiving any communication about CO assignment, additional documents etc, but now I am truly relieved!
> 
> As of today, I am planning to fly on 29th Aug 2014 to Sydney.
> 
> Thanks!
> Krish1420



Hearty congrats buddy !! All the best for your future endeavors


----------



## MaxTheWolf

krish1420 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the day has come where I can also use the phrase - "I received my grant" that too, a Direct Grant!!
> 
> I have updated my timelines in my signature. I was pretty concerned on why I am not receiving any communication about CO assignment, additional documents etc, but now I am truly relieved!
> 
> As of today, I am planning to fly on 29th Aug 2014 to Sydney.
> 
> Thanks!
> Krish1420


Congrats!


----------



## Santhosh.15

krish1420 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the day has come where I can also use the phrase - "I received my grant" that too, a Direct Grant!!
> 
> I have updated my timelines in my signature. I was pretty concerned on why I am not receiving any communication about CO assignment, additional documents etc, but now I am truly relieved!
> 
> As of today, I am planning to fly on 29th Aug 2014 to Sydney.
> 
> Thanks!
> Krish1420


Congrats mate. Good luck.


----------



## ggupta002

MaxTheWolf said:


> If you are asking 189 lodged pre Jul'14 against 189 lodged in, or post Jul'14, then nothing will change within 189.
> 
> If you are asking 189 against 190, then yes 190 is always processed on a higher priority than 189, unless the quota for visas for 190 has been consumed.
> 
> Since, 190 will get a fresh quota in Jul'14 it will be processed on a higher priority and 189s 'in process' at that time will experience some longer processing times, probably 2-3 months from the date of Lodging Visa.
> 
> That is my opinion.
> 
> Max


HI Max..the reason I am asking this as I lodged my visa in May and due to this creepy PCC, I am stuck and cant upload PCC in June, probably would have to wait few weeks. So will this in any case hamper the grant process ?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

delhi_ankur said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have filed my EOI (in signature below) and waiting for invite.
> Expecting it day after tomorrow. If I get it, well and good.
> Should I get my PCC or prepare anything in advance now(although no working days left).
> I'm just curious, if I get invite on 23 June, I'll just have 7 days from 1 July.
> 
> Will I get affected in anyway? or people who get invite before 1 July will be in the 2013-14 rules ?


Hi

IMO the only changes that have been made are to pre invitation related matters only. Whether you get your invitation; and whether you lodge your visa in June or July or later will not have any effect on your visa process.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ggupta002 said:


> HI Max..the reason I am asking this as I lodged my visa in May and due to this creepy PCC, I am stuck and cant upload PCC in June, probably would have to wait few weeks. So will this in any case hamper the grant process ?


Grant process in terms of processing time taken post PCC submission, probably yes. Processing time can be longer.

Otherwise, I do not thing it would make any difference.

BTW, What's the matter with your PCC?


----------



## mainak

hiya_hanan said:


> Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!
> 
> God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


This is a super week!!

God bless you


----------



## mainak

ozbound12 said:


> Might be that way for Canada, but there is no longer a restriction that the primary applicant must arrive first for Australian PR visas. Secondary applicants can arrive first and can come and go as they please, even without the primary applicant, for the duration of the visa.


Exactly this is what my understanding is about Oz PR


----------



## mainak

ggupta002 said:


> Hi Guys...One Query pls..
> 
> For 189, will there be any rule change or priority change starting July'14, for those who have lodged their visa before July'14 and waiting for their grant ?


obviously who have applied already will be on higher priority


----------



## mainak

krish1420 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the day has come where I can also use the phrase - "I received my grant" that too, a Direct Grant!!
> 
> I have updated my timelines in my signature. I was pretty concerned on why I am not receiving any communication about CO assignment, additional documents etc, but now I am truly relieved!
> 
> As of today, I am planning to fly on 29th Aug 2014 to Sydney.
> 
> Thanks!
> Krish1420


Congrats, Direct Grant is always awesome!


----------



## ggupta002

MaxTheWolf said:


> Grant process in terms of processing time taken post PCC submission, probably yes. Processing time can be longer.
> 
> Otherwise, I do not thing it would make any difference.
> 
> BTW, What's the matter with your PCC?


Current address and that on Passport is different. Hence its stuck for police verification. I visited the local police station and was advised that they will call me once my file will reach them. Its already more than 2 weeks, but no clue where it is stuck


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

ggupta002 said:


> Current address and that on Passport is different. Hence its stuck for police verification. I visited the local police station and was advised that they will call me once my file will reach them. Its already more than 2 weeks, but no clue where it is stuck



As an advice buddy, please contact the SP or SSP at both the addresses (Current and the passport one) . Since there are also verifications from CID and other departments . what i can suggest u is get the police file details from local SSP office, you have to really work on all aspects of the Police Clearance and if you really need to fasten the process , u need to share some blessings out of your pocket.

Hope you understand what i am trying to say.


----------



## Saradha_J

ggupta002 said:


> Current address and that on Passport is different. Hence its stuck for police verification. I visited the local police station and was advised that they will call me once my file will reach them. Its already more than 2 weeks, but no clue where it is stuck


With PCC it's completed easily for a few lucky ones. For the others a lot of effort from our end is needed. I suggest you contact the police station again and visit the regional passport office. Not the PSK, but the regional office. They seem to have the latest information. And they will guide you if there was any issue with your PCC application.
In my personal experience I was stupidly waiting for the PCC mail since the online and telephone status said that it was still with commissioner office. I applied on 21 may. On 12 th June I visited regional passport office and they said PCC was ready since 28 may ( . It was a wasted two weeks 
So I suggest you go to the regional office with PCC acknowledgement and all your proof
Good luck!!


----------



## kevin538

prgeek001 said:


> As per my knowledge, there is no news rules coming. There has been few changes in terms of skill assessment. the changes are explained below :
> 
> 1. Maximum Validity of Skills Assessments to be 3 Years
> From 1 July, Skills Assessments will be valid for a maximum of 3 years for the following visa types:
> 
> - Skilled Independent Subclass 189
> - Skilled Nominated Subclass 190
> - Skilled Regional Sponsored Subclass 489
> - Graduate Temporary Subclass 485
> - Employer Nomination Scheme Subclass 186 (Direct Entry Stream)
> - Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme Subclass 187 (Direct Entry Stream)
> 
> However, if the skills assessment specifies that expires sooner than 3 years, the shorter validity period would apply.
> 
> The following 2 examples illustrate how this will work from 1 July 2014:
> 
> - Paula has an ACS skills assessment which has an expiry date of 1 September 2014. She will not be able to use the skills assessment after 1 September 2014 as this is the expiry date given on the skills assessment.
> - Jim has an ICAA skills assessment which was issued on 5 November 2011 and has an expiry date of 5 November2016 (a period of 5 years). He will not be able to use it to apply for a visa after 5 November 2014 as skills assessments are valid for a maximum of 3 years.
> 
> If you lodge prior to 1 July, there is no expiry date for skills assessments. The change affects all applications lodged on or after 1 July 2014. Please contact us urgently if you wish to lodge prior to this.
> 
> 2) Visa Evidence Charge Doubles
> The Visa Evidence Charge will more than double from 1 July, increasing from $70 to $150.
> 
> The Visa Evidence Charge is the cost of having a visa label put into your passport. Visa Evidencing is generally not required these days because Immigration can verify your status electronically.
> 
> Though there is no announcement as yet, it is quite likely that application fees for most visa types will also rise by approximately 5% from 1 July 2014.
> 
> Details can be found on below link :
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/5-key-immigration-changes-1-July-2014.php


Hi Prgeek, 

My assessment is valid till September 2014 I have already submitted EOI and waiting for my invite in this situation if i have not received any invite on or before September 2014 than I hv to do the assessment again is that right?


----------



## sandeep.arora

MaxTheWolf said:


> Dear Sandeep
> 
> In my opinion, you should get your permanent address updated in your passport.
> 
> 1) I can not form an opinion on this as my SOL is different. I really don't know the documentation for this SOL and neither for 190. I am sure others will pitch in here.
> 
> 2) yes you should get your address updated to your permanent address in Ludhiana, however I have doubt whether according to the Ministry of External Affairs you are allowed to get an address updated in your passport which is not your current address. What about police verification for passport and then for PCC? If your are not living at the same address as is mentioned in your passport then you have to wait long for your PCC, but then you are not living at the address currently mentioned in your passport anyway. So, go for an update, preferably your permanent address in Ludhiana, if you can manage that. Also, note that after receiving your grant if your passport gets updated then you'll have to let DIBP know because the grant number is tagged to your passport number. Whenever a detail in passport gets updated the passport number changes.
> 
> 3) permanent as permanent address, I hope you have an address/ID proof for that in the absence of passport; and current as correspondence/mailing address. Also, other members would confirm whether ACS requires a copy of your passport or not.
> 
> What about IELTS? Have you sat for it already? I hope you know passport is required to sit for IELTS.
> 
> 4) By the time you submit an EOI you should have your passport updated and then use the address in your passport everywhere. Everything about Australian visa 189, and probably 190 too, is processed through electronic communication. Mailing address hardly matters, so your current address should be irrelevant.
> 
> 5) I would have preferred no address.
> 
> Max


Thank you MaxTheWolf for your replies.. I have some other address proof for my permanent address i.e. Aadhar and Voter Card. So, I am also thinking of getting my passport updated with new address. But should I submit ACS with the kind of affidavits I have ? Will it matter ? Also, will DIBP have any issues since I am working in Chandigarh but my passport would show Ludhiana. Although distance b/w them is hardly 85 Kms?

I am thinking if address in Affidavits and ACS doesn't matter then I can submit for ACS and by the time it comes I shall passport etc. ready.


----------



## jatadi

Guys its regarding medicals!
I got my medical done from Max hospital panchsheel marg on 15th june 2014 and till date my medicals are not uploaded.I called them to confirm about my medicals and got two different answers.One of them said that the reports are ready and they will b uploaded by evening and the other one came up with other answer that is the medical report is with the concerned doc and he is out for two days so finally v r going to max on sunday to clear the wholr thing.Now my point is that if you are going for medicals in delhi then definately sadhu vaswani is a better option as these guys uploaded my wife's medicals in just two days without any hussle pussle.My medicals are olso fyn bt for uploading I dont know how long I have to date on on monday 23rd june it will be 28 days of co allocation. ..God knows what will happen now....


----------



## Usmann_

TheExpatriate said:


> My scores were like :
> 
> Sep 2013 : L 8.5, S 9, R 8, W 7, Overall 8
> 
> Oct 2013 : L 9, S 8.5, R 8, W 7, Overall 8
> 
> Dec 2013 : L 8, S 8.5, R 7, W 8, Overall 8
> 
> Jan 2014 (already had the invitation anyways, but the exam was booked and thought why not) : L 9, S 8.5, R 9, W 7.5, Overall 8.5
> 
> If only those !#%!# took the overalls !!


Lol ... gr8 figures bro haha u made us proud... 

Started thinking - 03/06/2013.... Selected agent - 26/10/2013..... completed Docs - 02/03/2014..... Vetasses applied - 11/04/2014.... (Justified the degree from Pakistan).. Result awaiting...
... IELTS training started...


----------



## jatadi

sandeep.arora said:


> Thank you MaxTheWolf for your replies.. I have some other address proof for my permanent address i.e. Aadhar and Voter Card. So, I am also thinking of getting my passport updated with new address. But should I submit ACS with the kind of affidavits I have ? Will it matter ? Also, will DIBP have any issues since I am working in Chandigarh but my passport would show Ludhiana. Although distance b/w them is hardly 85 Kms?
> 
> I am thinking if address in Affidavits and ACS doesn't matter then I can submit for ACS and by the time it comes I shall passport etc. ready.


The address on your passport or the place of issue is not important as I guess your permanent address will b of ludhiana.U are free to work anywhere u like thats not a problem in context to the details in your passport.As in your form 80 you will b asked to mention your temporary adress of study or work whatever..


----------



## sandeep.arora

Thank you jatadi for your reply... 

The thing is for my ACS assessment I have got Affidavits from my managers with something written as "R/o <my current rented address>... Now what address should I mention to ACS? And since these Affidavits will later be submitted to DIBP as well, what address should I mention there ? Temporary as well as permanent ? Is there a place to mention both the addresses ? Where should I then get PCC done from .. Ludhiana or temporary address? Confusions !!


----------



## jatadi

prgeek001 said:


> As an advice buddy, please contact the SP or SSP at both the addresses (Current and the passport one) . Since there are also verifications from CID and other departments . what i can suggest u is get the police file details from local SSP office, you have to really work on all aspects of the Police Clearance and if you really need to fasten the process , u need to share some blessings out of your pocket.
> 
> Hope you understand what i am trying to say.


As far as I know getting a pcc is just a matter of one week if your current address is different from that on your ppt.I think you should keep on tracking your local police station for your file only then the police verification will take place and you will get your pcc....Good luck....u will get your pcc soon


----------



## maq_qatar

jatadi said:


> Guys its regarding medicals!
> I got my medical done from Max hospital panchsheel marg on 15th june 2014 and till date my medicals are not uploaded.I called them to confirm about my medicals and got two different answers.One of them said that the reports are ready and they will b uploaded by evening and the other one came up with other answer that is the medical report is with the concerned doc and he is out for two days so finally v r going to max on sunday to clear the wholr thing.Now my point is that if you are going for medicals in delhi then definately sadhu vaswani is a better option as these guys uploaded my wife's medicals in just two days without any hussle pussle.My medicals are olso fyn bt for uploading I dont know how long I have to date on on monday 23rd june it will be 28 days of co allocation. ..God knows what will happen now....


don't worry, its only 5 days. normally medical takes week to upload.


----------



## jatadi

sandeep.arora said:


> Thank you jatadi for your reply...
> 
> The thing is for my ACS assessment I have got Affidavits from my managers with something written as "R/o <my current rented address>... Now what address should I mention to ACS? And since these Affidavits will later be submitted to DIBP as well, what address should I mention there ? Temporary as well as permanent ? Is there a place to mention both the addresses ? Where should I then get PCC done from .. Ludhiana or temporary
> 
> Dont worry about that dear on your pcc there won't be any address it will just be the place from where it is issued.Its better to take the pcc from your permanent address of ludhiana


----------



## sandeep.arora

jatadi said:


> sandeep.arora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you jatadi for your reply...
> 
> The thing is for my ACS assessment I have got Affidavits from my managers with something written as "R/o <my current rented address>... Now what address should I mention to ACS? And since these Affidavits will later be submitted to DIBP as well, what address should I mention there ? Temporary as well as permanent ? Is there a place to mention both the addresses ? Where should I then get PCC done from .. Ludhiana or temporary
> 
> Dont worry about that dear on your pcc there won't be any address it will just be the place from where it is issued.Its better to take the pcc from your permanent address of ludhiana
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you jatadi again.. So according to you I should submit docs for assessment. I have uploaded documents already and I just need to submit
> 
> The address in Affidavits wont matter?
Click to expand...


----------



## maq_qatar

krish1420 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the day has come where I can also use the phrase - "I received my grant" that too, a Direct Grant!!
> 
> I have updated my timelines in my signature. I was pretty concerned on why I am not receiving any communication about CO assignment, additional documents etc, but now I am truly relieved!
> 
> As of today, I am planning to fly on 29th Aug 2014 to Sydney.
> 
> Thanks!
> Krish1420


Congrats... Party time!!!lane:


----------



## maq_qatar

navant said:


> So, now time to share some details back to forum..especially the story it happened today, as you all see from my timeline , we applied for 189 visa on April 8, and Submitted all docs on May 27, but we havnt got any feedback or response. We emailed 3 mails requesting ack but no response..Finally after long waiting , i decide to call the immi adelaide , as soon as 9 am in morning, after 30 mts waiting call got connected, and when we explained the details, the response was shocking, after checking with CO , the customer service person said CO havnt received the docs , But it is sent clearly from our side and got auto response as well on May 27.. So they request to send again, We sent all docs AGAIN , and called immi AGAIN after 1 hour again , the response is they havnt received the doc , Finally Customer care person gave the CO direct email id ( not a rocket science to find this, it is [email protected]) , u can find this detail in the signature of CO email.., and we sent the email to CO .. After 1 Hour we got the GRANT email ...So lessons learnt are esp guyz who shared their final set of docs and awaiting grant , please dont hesitate to call to verify CO actually received all the docs .. Because you may presume you shared all docs, but CO might have not received it and will drag your waiting , So better to get ack by phone , if they ack that they received the final set of docs and processing .Grant is on the way..its matter of time ..
> 
> Once again thanks to people in the forum . even though i was inactive .this was one place i was keep hanging when i was feeling frustrated on my Grant , and All the best for speedy grant to others.


superb, many congratulation to you... please keep sharing your future exp.


----------



## maq_qatar

hiya_hanan said:


> Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!
> 
> God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


Many congratulation to you and wish you all the best for future process


----------



## maq_qatar

zoyakhan said:


> It has been 8 weeks here and no sign of a CO


Its better to call them ask for an update.


----------



## jatadi

maq_qatar said:


> superb, many congratulation to you... please keep sharing your future exp.


Guys pls share the number of immi help so that I can also confirm the submission of my docs to my co.
Thanks in advance


----------



## jatadi

:drama:


sandeep.arora said:


> jatadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you jatadi again.. So according to you I should submit docs for assessment. I have uploaded documents already and I just need to submit
> 
> The address in Affidavits wont matter?
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly seek expert advice before the final submission of docs as I am not the right person to suggest as I have limited knowledge in this context.
Click to expand...


----------



## sandeep.arora

jatadi said:


> :drama:
> 
> 
> sandeep.arora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly seek expert advice before the final submission of docs as I am not the right person to suggest as I have limited knowledge in this context.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there can be any better experts than the ones on this forum ... Somebody plz help..
Click to expand...


----------



## jatadi

Yess...u r rite...the advice u will get on this forum will b genuine always...


----------



## jatadi

maq_qatar said:


> superb, many congratulation to you... please keep sharing your future exp.


What is the number of immi adelaide?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

jatadi said:


> As far as I know getting a pcc is just a matter of one week if your current address is different from that on your ppt.I think you should keep on tracking your local police station for your file only then the police verification will take place and you will get your pcc....Good luck....u will get your pcc soon



Buddy I am also sailing in same boat as gupta is .. my police verification has completed last friday and still no news of the PCC. I went to SSP office and reply came that ""still awaiting CID report to issue the same" and its been more than 2 weeks i submitted my application in PSK. I am not sure how much more time will this take.


----------



## sandeep.arora

jatadi said:


> :drama:
> 
> 
> sandeep.arora said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly seek expert advice before the final submission of docs as I am not the right person to suggest as I have limited knowledge in this context.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there can be any better experts than the ones on this forum ... Somebody plz help..
Click to expand...


----------



## prseeker

krish1420 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the day has come where I can also use the phrase - "I received my grant" that too, a Direct Grant!!
> 
> I have updated my timelines in my signature. I was pretty concerned on why I am not receiving any communication about CO assignment, additional documents etc, but now I am truly relieved!
> 
> As of today, I am planning to fly on 29th Aug 2014 to Sydney.
> 
> Thanks!
> Krish1420


Heartiest Congratulations Bro . Have fun and be safe


----------



## prseeker

navant said:


> So, now time to share some details back to forum..especially the story it happened today, as you all see from my timeline , we applied for 189 visa on April 8, and Submitted all docs on May 27, but we havnt got any feedback or response. We emailed 3 mails requesting ack but no response..Finally after long waiting , i decide to call the immi adelaide , as soon as 9 am in morning, after 30 mts waiting call got connected, and when we explained the details, the response was shocking, after checking with CO , the customer service person said CO havnt received the docs , But it is sent clearly from our side and got auto response as well on May 27.. So they request to send again, We sent all docs AGAIN , and called immi AGAIN after 1 hour again , the response is they havnt received the doc , Finally Customer care person gave the CO direct email id ( not a rocket science to find this, it is [email protected]) , u can find this detail in the signature of CO email.., and we sent the email to CO .. After 1 Hour we got the GRANT email ...So lessons learnt are esp guyz who shared their final set of docs and awaiting grant , please dont hesitate to call to verify CO actually received all the docs .. Because you may presume you shared all docs, but CO might have not received it and will drag your waiting , So better to get ack by phone , if they ack that they received the final set of docs and processing .Grant is on the way..its matter of time ..
> 
> Once again thanks to people in the forum . even though i was inactive .this was one place i was keep hanging when i was feeling frustrated on my Grant , and All the best for speedy grant to others.


Congratulations


----------



## prseeker

hiya_hanan said:


> Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes ! Shared this excellent news with my family members, the feeling is above & beyond. God listened me finally. I am wishing all my wonderful friends on this forum a quick grants for everyone waiting desperately. God will listen to all of us, as I said earlier. 20-June-14 ( A big day to celebrate hard ) !!
> 
> God bless everyone & thank you so much for helping me with my doubts -
> 
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


 Congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## prseeker

chennaiguy said:


> Visa Granted !! Thanks friends for your invaluable support throughout this journey.
> 
> It is time to have a grand party with friends and references in the statutory declaration docs arty:
> 
> Btw, none of my body parts is shivering  perhaps only a half job done
> 
> Seems MOC catching up with backlogs fast and I strongly believe next week will shower more grants than this week.




Amazing week , Congrats bro .. Have fun , cherish the moment


----------



## prseeker

sandeep.arora said:


> jatadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:
> I don't think there can be any better experts than the ones on this forum ... Somebody plz help..
> 
> 
> 
> I am not an expert by any standards , but i can try to help . What is the query ?
Click to expand...


----------



## mainak

We are close to 6000 pages in this thread!
Among all expat forums - the most participated thread I believe is this...


----------



## Sherio

Hey dears, congrats to all buddies there who got their grants! 

Just a question here, my CO has mentioned to send him the PCC by email, does it harm that I also upload these to my immiaccount? I am just afraid because I will have to send these to a general email address ([email protected]) instead of the CO's specific email address, and I am not sure that he will personally receive my email!


----------



## mainak

no harm in uploading...

while sending mail do not change subject - system will forward it to ur CO


----------



## Sherio

mainak said:


> no harm in uploading...
> 
> while sending mail do not change subject - system will forward it to ur CO


Thanks mainak for your timely response


----------



## mainak

bottom line is - always remember to have your TRN at mail subject!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Friends, I am little confused while uploading the overseas experience evidence..

Shall i upload the Tax document like Form 16 along with the other letters of company like offer, experience, roles reference and increments. How about payslips?? shall i combine that too or keep is separate?

or shall i go for all form 16's in a single document and upload it once for all companies.

appreciate the guidance for those who have already uploaded the documents.

Thanks


----------



## mainak

how many companys do you have? I had 5 - managed them...

for each company - create 5 pdf (offer letter + release letter + all hike letters + payslips (all or selected) + experience certificate) and uplaod

I am putting up a new thread with ALL such details - hope that will clarify all such questions..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

mainak said:


> how many companys do you have? I had 5 - managed them...
> 
> for each company - create 5 pdf (offer letter + release letter + all hike letters + payslips (all or selected) + experience certificate) and uplaod
> 
> I am putting up a new thread with ALL such details - hope that will clarify all such questions..


Buddy, I have 5 companies.. I am also creating 5 PDF for 5 companies and doing same as mentioned by you. Shall i combine form 16 too with the same or not. Thats where i am confused. I have all Form 16 from 2004 till date and for all companies.

Thanks for prompt reply.


----------



## mainak

prgeek001 said:


> Buddy, I have 5 companies.. I am also creating 5 PDF for 5 companies and doing same as mentioned by you. Shall i combine form 16 too with the same or not. Thats where i am confused. I have all Form 16 from 2004 till date and for all companies.
> 
> Thanks for prompt reply.


I kept tax document separates - uploaded last 10 years return

I preferred IT Return, not even ITR, not also form 16

it's kinda personal view but I believe IT Return where ALL incomes are aggregated and finally Govt of India is agreeing to your declaration


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

mainak said:


> I kept tax document separates - uploaded last 10 years return
> 
> I preferred IT Return, not even ITR, not also form 16
> 
> it's kinda personal view but I believe IT Return where ALL incomes are aggregated and finally Govt of India is agreeing to your declaration


you got a huge record buddy. Appreciate your collection. I have all Form 16 but need to check for the IT Returns.

thanks for guidance. I will keep Tax document separate and 1 doc each for each company with all information in it.


----------



## mainak

kevin538 said:


> Hi Prgeek,
> 
> My assessment is valid till September 2014 I have already submitted EOI and waiting for my invite in this situation if i have not received any invite on or before September 2014 than I hv to do the assessment again is that right?


Correct!


----------



## mainak

Bhasker said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is what it says for 'Birth or Age Evidence of' section
> *"Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate. If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register."*
> 
> My Questions:
> 1) Do we need to write a separate letter stating that I do not have the birth certificate hence uploading the secondary school certificate. Has anyone done this? Is there a proper format to write that?
> 
> 2) Also when uploading the secondary school certificate, what do u chose in the dropdown?
> School leaving certificate? (Although this is diff from the secondary school certificate)
> or Others?


1. I am sure you do not need such affidavit
2. Choose under age not under school


----------



## mainak

smady41 said:


> Cheers to that man. Will never forget this space and help when I can. Am only taking a break.
> 
> By the way check this website. Its really cool help if you are planning your move and need to find a place to settle according to your needs
> 
> Moving to Sydney Melbourne Brisbane Adelaide Perth? Find where to live cityhobo.com - Home


That's a off bit nice website - had some interesting looks


----------



## mainak

rt00021 said:


> So true... Where is Sathiya these days, buddy? Left the forum completely?


If I remember correctly - he is at Perth..


----------



## mainak

eva-aus1 said:


> I have my birth certificate as compo of regional and english , all info in regional language and repeated in english , that should be fine ??
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Should be - mine had exactly the same and went through


----------



## mainak

Sherio said:


> EA +ve 233111 30 April, EOI(60 pt): 3 May, Invited: 26 May, Lodge: 26 May, CO: 18 June.
> 
> I also have a question, my CO is writing in his signature that he is from GSM Adelaide without specifying which team exactly. Also the email is sent to me from [email protected], is that the normal case?


Yes, that's basically kind-a standard


----------



## mainak

Ooops... 

This is 60000th Post in this thread!!!


----------



## Sasha2013

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Thanks for the reply! I absolutely agree on that, time for grant is not affected by points. But I have seen that CO allocation seems to be connected.
> 
> I believe all our docs are frontloaded, but so far no sign of CO after 6 weeks of application. I know by policy normal CO allocation can take upto 10 weeks, but seeing recent experiences from others who have got it sooner, think perhaps it's either points or visa grant quota limit. Don't know for sure, just observing and trying to see some pattern to console myself in the waiting state as many are....


Hey, it doesn't have anything to do with the points. I applied 189 on 30 March with 65 points. CO was allocated after 6.5 weeks and still no grant.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

mainak said:


> Ooops...
> 
> This is 60000th Post in this thread!!!



I really love this forum, even a small query has been answered weather its silly or its genuine. Kudos to all , i guess i have 60001st post now..

I am uploading my documents as of now, i know i have more queries to come, once i finish sorting the documents.


----------



## jatadi

rt00021 said:


> jatadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy Arora saab, sorry to say that buddy Jatadi is wrong here. Indian PCC definitely has your address on it. Don't know how much it will matter in the process though.
> 
> 
> 
> On my pcc from passport office in delhi there is no address anywhere mentioned only the place of issue
Click to expand...


----------



## gururajan

Guys, I got my grant letter today and thank you for all the help. I did not use any external agency and relied only on this site and another to understand the process. You can see my timeline in the signature and I was assigned to team 4 Adelaide. She was very professional, courteous and helpful.

I wish you all the best and looking forward to contribute to this site in assisting others.


----------



## sudheer51

gururajan said:


> Guys, I got my grant letter today and thank you for all the help. I did not use any external agency and relied only on this site and another to understand the process. You can see my timeline in the signature and I was assigned to team 4 Adelaide. She was very professional, courteous and helpful.
> 
> I wish you all the best and looking forward to contribute to this site in assisting others.


Congrats buddy.. This is ur day. Enjoy


----------



## Achilles_as

gururajan said:


> Guys, I got my grant letter today and thank you for all the help. I did not use any external agency and relied only on this site and another to understand the process. You can see my timeline in the signature and I was assigned to team 4 Adelaide. She was very professional, courteous and helpful.
> 
> I wish you all the best and looking forward to contribute to this site in assisting others.


Congrats Dude!!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gururajan said:


> Guys, I got my grant letter today and thank you for all the help. I did not use any external agency and relied only on this site and another to understand the process. You can see my timeline in the signature and I was assigned to team 4 Adelaide. She was very professional, courteous and helpful.
> 
> I wish you all the best and looking forward to contribute to this site in assisting others.


Congrats!


----------



## Tejil

Hi all
I have a question here 
If someone starts to work as a project manager on employer's work permit and later wants to convert himself into PR, and has already got a SKILL SELECT positive for ICT business analyst then that skill select can be utilised while applying for PR? since he has worked as a project manager now for last two years in Australia 
Please reply


----------



## bond_bhai

rt00021 said:


> jatadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really surprising buddy Jatadi.. as all the PCCs I have seen which are issued from Delhi/Gurgaon PSK have the full address of the citizen on it, including my PCC. Strange!! Nice to learn that they have multiple formats for this certificate. Typically the address is written along with your name on the top of the certificate in the ones which I have seen..
> 
> Guys, how does your Indian PCC look like? It will be interesting to know about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all the PCC's i have seen does not have address in it. The top of the certificate has the address of the "Regional Passport Officer". No address of the applicant other than the name of the applicant and father's name.
Click to expand...


----------



## TheExpatriate

rt00021 said:


> *Note: There's nothing like address updation in the existing passport. It will be considered towards renewal of passport only.*



Note : there is no such word in English as "Updation" .... sorry for being pedantic, but that particular word for reasons behind my knowledge irritates me


----------



## TheExpatriate

rt00021 said:


> Thanks for noticing it, buddy *The Expatriate*. I am excited to learn that you get irritated so easily by simple, tiny words. Calm down your irritation nerves, buddy. But the word is incorrect, I fully agree. People use it as a shortcut in lieu of a longer phrase which can correctly replace this incorrect word.


I am joking dude re the irritation  ........ but anyways the correct form is "update" ......since it can be a verb or a noun


----------



## bond_bhai

TheExpatriate said:


> Note : there is no such word in English as "Updation" .... sorry for being pedantic, but that particular word for reasons *behind my knowledge* irritates me


You probably meant "beyond my knowledge"


----------



## rockyrambo

TheExpatriate said:


> I am joking dude re the irritation  ........ but anyways the correct form is "update" ......since it can be a verb or a noun


My two cents - In formal writing, the word 'anyways' is incorrect as well. 'anyway' is the correct usage.


----------



## Tejil

Tejil said:


> Hi all
> I have a question here
> If someone starts to work as a project manager on employer's work permit and later wants to convert himself into PR, and has already got a SKILL SELECT positive for ICT business analyst then that skill select can be utilised while applying for PR? since he has worked as a project manager now for last two years in Australia
> Please reply


Hi all


----------



## shehpar

Guy,

Was there any experience with anyone where medical was pending due to their wife's pregnancy and immediately after submitting medical, granted visa?

for instance, you had your medicals last year but found that your wife was pregnant and her medical was put on hold. then after 9 months submitted her and new born medical, immediately after that you were granted your visa...


----------



## lovetosmack

Tejil said:


> Hi all


What's SKILL SELECT?? You probably mean skill assessment. Right?

What is the expiry date mentioned on the skill assessment letter?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

rt00021 said:


> You are right buddy prgeek001, but we should try to avoid asking silly queries as most of them have been answered umpteen number of times in the forum. It requires little bit of research. All of us ask such queries, but I guess more the number of silly queries in threads, more it is difficult and time consuming to find the answer to real difficult queries due to mere number of pages/threads silly queries and their repeated answers have occupied/filled. . We should also learn to use 'search' function on this forum.



Agree, infact search option is wonderful here, give a very clear view of every post. hats off to those who created it.. i guess Guys with 2613 has such skills to create such a website.


----------



## Tejil

lovetosmack said:


> What's SKILL SELECT?? You probably mean skill assessment. Right?
> 
> What is the expiry date mentioned on the skill assessment letter?


It's gonna be valid for 3 years from th date if issue but the skills assessment is for ICT business analyst and the Australia experience for last two years is in project management on work permit


----------



## saketjade

gururajan said:


> Guys, I got my grant letter today and thank you for all the help. I did not use any external agency and relied only on this site and another to understand the process. You can see my timeline in the signature and I was assigned to team 4 Adelaide. She was very professional, courteous and helpful.
> 
> I wish you all the best and looking forward to contribute to this site in assisting others.


Congrats buddy. I m too assigned to ad t4


----------



## TheExpatriate

bond_bhai said:


> You probably meant "beyond my knowledge"


yeah you are write .... I mean right .... lol ..... I was up all night riding with my friends


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

Congrats !!


----------



## lovetosmack

Tejil said:


> It's gonna be valid for 3 years from th date if issue but the skills assessment is for ICT business analyst and the Australia experience for last two years is in project management on work permit


Are you asking if you can claim points for a different job experience from the one you were assessed for? The answer would be No.


Your question is unclear. May be you should ask it in a different way. You can't get "converted" to a PR. You apply for one. Can you tell how many points are you claiming and for what in detail ?


----------



## cloudram

jatadi said:


> Form 929 is to b filled for the change in passport details




Thanks everyone for the kind suggestions with my situation.

I wanted to update you all, with the progress I have made till now. 

Actually, As I wrote earlier, I visited RPO on Tuesday requesting RPO to speed up my passport delivery. As promised by RPO, my passport was delivered and I got it today. 

With that speed, I also submitted the 189 Visa application just now and paid the visa fee also. Application was filled in last month  just changed the passport info and submitted.

Now I am in the process of attaching the documents for my visa application.



If I look back last two months i.e,afer my INVITE on 28 April, 2014, I had no marriage certificate, old passport with different name in spouse section of passport, Worried much about wife's PCC in Bangalore as she had her passport done before our marriage with the old address where she had no address proof.

All these problems are addressed now, a BIG THANKS to everyone who responded to me very politely.


Will update further after I do Medicals and PCC, these two things pending for me. PCC, i am hoping it will be done on the same day, as the passport issued 4 days back with my current address and my spouse name is there in passport, enough address proof I have this for my current address.

Lot of these wait time had to end ...Next wait is started expecting the VISA GRANT.

cheers! 
Cloudram


----------



## maq_qatar

cloudram said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind suggestions with my situation.
> 
> I wanted to update you all, with the progress I have made till now.
> 
> Actually, As I wrote earlier, I visited RPO on Tuesday requesting RPO to speed up my passport delivery. As promised by RPO, my passport was delivered and I got it today.
> 
> With that speed, I also submitted the 189 Visa application just now and paid the visa fee also. Application was filled in last month  just changed the passport info and submitted.
> 
> Now I am in the process of attaching the documents for my visa application.
> 
> 
> 
> If I look back last two months i.e,afer my INVITE on 28 April, 2014, I had no marriage certificate, old passport with different name in spouse section of passport, Worried much about wife's PCC in Bangalore as she had her passport done before our marriage with the old address where she had no address proof.
> 
> All these problems are addressed now, a BIG THANKS to everyone who responded to me very politely.
> 
> 
> Will update further after I do Medicals and PCC, these two things pending for me. PCC, i am hoping it will be done on the same day, as the passport issued 4 days back with my current address and my spouse name is there in passport, enough address proof I have this for my current address.
> 
> Lot of these wait time had to end ...Next wait is started expecting the VISA GRANT.
> 
> cheers!
> Cloudram


good luck mate , please update your signature


----------



## HMalhotra

Hi Guys.. 

Does any one have their CO allocated from Team 8, Adelaide.. I was asked by my CO on 29th last month for form 1221 which I sent her the next day.. Since then there have been no communication except for automated revert. 

I sent her an email last week, but no revert. The CO didn't mention her no. in the email.. Can anyone help me with this.. Is there any call center no. we can call at.. 

Thanks..


----------



## Bhasker

mainak said:


> 1. I am sure you do not need such affidavit
> 2. Choose under age not under school


Thanks For Clarifying the affidavit part but i did not understand the second part. Do you mean i should select birth certificate in the dropdown and upload the 10th marksheet under it?


----------



## tirupoti

Dear all, 
my residence address has been changed. Should I submit form 929 or form 1022? I haven't contacted by CO yet. Is it okay if I upload to the system like other documents?


----------



## mainak

Bhasker said:


> Thanks For Clarifying the affidavit part but i did not understand the second part. Do you mean i should select birth certificate in the dropdown and upload the 10th marksheet under it?


I have created a new thread - you can see it there friend


----------



## TheExpatriate

immi_aus said:


> One of my friends has has launched his application in April 2014,Now at the time of uploading his document he read his ACS letter thoroughly and came to know ACS they did not consider his initial two years of experience.
> 
> He has four years of total experience.He claims 5 point for experience (3 years or more) in his visa application.Now he is quite worried. He has claim 60 points in visa 189.
> 
> I would highly appreciate your experienced advice that what he should do now?


I already answered you on another thread where you posted the same exact question. Spamming the forum is not really a good thing


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rt00021 said:


> Buddy MaxTheWolf,
> 
> I heard that these days they don't label/stamp the passport any more. E-letter fo grant is good enough as a proof of visa. Why did you need to get it stamped then?


Hi buddy 

Yeah you are right. These days and also somewhat from those days e-visa has been in vogue. The reason of its being is that troubles emanating out of visa stamped passport thefts and other forgery be dealt with.

I got visa label because I come from India. A place where some sections of the society refuse to update themselves with time.  I am not talking about myself. If not all, many immigration officers at the Indian airports are not really aware of evisa. So I got my visa labeling done so as to do away without giving an explanation at the Indian airports as to why there is no visa sticker on my passport when I still claim I have a visa. Besides it is a permanent visa, so one can be coming and going numerous times!


----------



## rocky198

enida said:


> I'm a 60 pointer too, filed on 28th May and CO allocated on 19th June (asked for form 80).
> 
> Good luck.


Good luck mate. I front loaded all docs including form 80 already on 29th may. Still no CO. Just waiting everyday for email. Hope its direct grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashish1137

Hello Friends,

A quick question. 
I am filing my 189 VISA application and stuck where it asks for IELTS Test Reference Number.

1. I gave my IELTS through BC, they send the reference number through email so I have filled that.
2. My wife gave IELTS through IDP but I am not able tind any test reference number for her.

Please help on point 2. It is urgent please.

Regards


----------



## mainak

ashish1137 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> A quick question.
> I am filing my 189 VISA application and stuck where it asks for IELTS Test Reference Number.
> 
> 1. I gave my IELTS through BC, they send the reference number through email so I have filled that.
> 2. My wife gave IELTS through IDP but I am not able tind any test reference number for her.
> 
> Please help on point 2. It is urgent please.
> 
> Regards


Look into the TRF - all TRF are in same format and you should be easily able to locate an 18 digit alpha numeric code..


----------



## piyush1132003

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> Yeah you are right. These days and also somewhat from those days e-visa has been in vogue. The reason of its being is that troubles emanating out of visa stamped passport thefts and other forgery be dealt with.
> 
> I got visa label because I come from India. A place where some sections of the society refuse to update themselves with time.  I am not talking about myself. If not all, many immigration officers at the Indian airports are not really aware of evisa. So I got my visa labeling done so as to do away without giving an explanation at the Indian airports as to why there is no visa sticker on my passport when I still claim I have a visa. Besides it is a permanent visa, so one can be coming and going numerous times!


Lolzz....thats not fair buddy, immi officer does know about that e visa...thats their job
Its not only aus but lots of other countries have also started giving e visa and everyone there knows abt it..
Though, one can say it looks good to have visa sticker on our passport always ;-)


----------



## ashish1137

mainak said:


> Look into the TRF - all TRF are in same format and you should be easily able to locate an 18 digit alpha numeric code..


Thank you for the response Mainak,
not doubting your knowledge but are you sure as someone told me that this number is sent via en email from BC. i.e. this number is the one which you get from BC as IELTS Reference Number?

Regards


----------



## bond_bhai

ashish1137 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> A quick question.
> I am filing my 189 VISA application and stuck where it asks for IELTS Test Reference Number.
> 
> 1. I gave my IELTS through BC, they send the reference number through email so I have filled that.
> 2. My wife gave IELTS through IDP but I am not able tind any test reference number for her.
> 
> Please help on point 2. It is urgent please.
> 
> Regards


The IELTS Test reference number usually comes in the Report which they post/courier it to you address. It usually take about a week to get it by post. If the reference number you are talking about is the one which you got after you registered, its probably not the right one. You will need to wait for it to arrive or if you think its taking too much time then call up BC or IDP and see if the can provide it to you.

BTW - Ref# in the email will be something like this - IN001-XXXXX-YYYYY - This is not the right one.


----------



## mainak

Man - TRF is everything...

Take this use case - IELTS used for university admission too - there is no online software like DIBP

What a student does? He simply carries TRF and submits that during admission - the TRF document is everything for your IELTS...


----------



## mainak

bond_bhai said:


> The IELTS Test reference number usually comes in the Report which they post/courier it to you address. It usually take about a week to get it by post. If the reference number you are talking about is the one which you got after you registered, its probably not the right one. You will need to wait for it to arrive or if you think its taking too much time then call up BC or IDP and see if the can provide it to you.
> 
> BTW - Ref# in the email will be something like this - IN001-XXXXX-YYYYY - This is not the right one.


with this post - I see what you are missing

BC registration no you are mixing up with TRF - TRF is totally different - bond_bhai has given you correct pointer

Good that you asked else you were going to submit totally wrong something


----------



## TheExpatriate

rt00021 said:


> Cool.. I am from India as well. So you got it stamped, but it's not required right? I mean even if I carry the grant letter, I should be good to go. Isn't it? Just clarifying. A few of my friends who entered Aus after getting PR carried only the grant letter and they managed to fly in easily.


friend of mine who lives in Oman travelled to Melbourne aboard Qatar Airways with a stop in Doha. They gave him a hard time in both Muscat and Doha airports. The first thing he did upon return was getting the stamp.


----------



## ashish1137

bond_bhai said:


> The IELTS Test reference number usually comes in the Report which they post/courier it to you address. It usually take about a week to get it by post. If the reference number you are talking about is the one which you got after you registered, its probably not the right one. You will need to wait for it to arrive or if you think its taking too much time then call up BC or IDP and see if the can provide it to you.
> 
> BTW - Ref# in the email will be something like this - IN001-XXXXX-YYYYY - This is not the right one.


Thank you Bond_Bhai and Mainak,

I have everything, but just wanted to be sure before I submit my VISA application.

Regards


----------



## bond_bhai

rt00021 said:


> Cool.. I am from India as well. So you got it stamped, but it's not required right? I mean even if I carry the grant letter, I should be good to go. Isn't it? Just clarifying. A few of my friends who entered Aus after getting PR carried only the grant letter and they managed to fly in easily.


It works, in most cases. There are a "few" non-metro (even a few metro ones!) airports where this might cause an issue with the security folks who let you inside the airport as they might not be aware of this process. I don't think it should cause a problem during check-in since the airlines would be aware of this e-visa thingy. Getting a label is just a "precautionary" measure, to avoid needless harassment and also to ensure you don't get stared at like a "criminal" at the airport


----------



## TheExpatriate

rt00021 said:


> *Kamaal hai bond_bhai!* I am sure the stamp would look great on the passport too. That's an added benefit.


Some countries like Turkey will give you visa upon arrival if you have an Australian valid visa but strictly not an eVisa


----------



## bond_bhai

rt00021 said:


> *Kamaal hai bond_bhai!* I am sure the stamp would look great on the passport too. That's an added benefit.


Yeah, it comes with the added benefit of "bragging" rights! You can show your passport to your friends/relatives and say "I have so many visas in my passport i might have to get a new booklet just so that i can add more visas"! Wait for their "Jealous" reaction, have fun. That is, if you are into that sort of "torture for amusement" thing!


----------



## mainak

*My PR Story*

Hello Friends

Recently I put up a new thread where I noted down all the experiences that I gained in the process of obtaining Oz PR. It contains minute details for each stage of the application.

However, Mods have moved that to Platypus Den. Hence sharing the link here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

Give it a read. Disclaimer - tooo looong!

If it can help people who are still in the preparation and/or submission stage then that would be great.

Cheers


----------



## jatadi

A very informative helpful and thoughtful story by Mainik....really impressed and inspired!


----------



## TheExpatriate

rt00021 said:


> With this being a concern now, can you explain the process in short to get it stamped? Its expense and timeline? It will really help, *buddy* *TheExpatriate*! Thanks in advance, buddy!
> 
> *Buddy MaxTheWolf*, you can highlight the process you went through in India. It will be helpful.


Fill Form 1405, contact the nearest Australian mission (consulate, embassy, high commission) or DIBP office ..... make the payment ... and voila ! All details in the following link

Visa Labels


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Friends, 

I have few vendor certification like cisco. do we need to upload it and under which category. I uploaded them during my ACS. Does these certifications required to upload after visa lodge also.

Regards
prgeek001


----------



## ALIPA

Somebody asked me where i found the immigration stats data. Well, i forgot. but, Following links provide some useful information.
https://www.immi.gov.au/media/publications/statistics/immigration-update/nom-mar-2014.pdf
https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm


----------



## TheExpatriate

prgeek001 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have few vendor certification like cisco. do we need to upload it and under which category. I uploaded them during my ACS. Does these certifications required to upload after visa lodge also.
> 
> Regards
> prgeek001


Not really


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

TheExpatriate said:


> Not really



Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## ashish1137

Guys,

one more quick question. I just filed my VISA application which is good. 

But now when I want to file my health declerations, they say that i should file only when CO asks me to?

1. Is this right?
2. Can I anyhow go on and proceed with medicals?

Please guide. I am a bit worrieed. Everytime a new thing comes up.

P.S. - Eagerly waiting for your replies.

Regards


----------



## lovetosmack

ashish1137 said:


> Guys,
> 
> one more quick question. I just filed my VISA application which is good.
> 
> But now when I want to file my health declerations, they say that i should file only when CO asks me to?
> 
> 1. Is this right?
> 2. Can I anyhow go on and proceed with medicals?
> 
> Please guide. I am a bit worrieed. Everytime a new thing comes up.
> 
> P.S. - Eagerly waiting for your replies.
> 
> Regards


Do you see ' organize medicals' link under each applicant in the visa application?


----------



## ashish1137

lovetosmack said:


> Do you see ' organize medicals' link under each applicant in the visa application?


yes, I can see the links. So I should go through those link for medical examinations. Is it?

Thanks and Regards


----------



## mainak

yes... clicking there and after filling a small form - u will get ur HAP Id


----------



## ankita009jain

*Crazy agent!*

Guys,

I am going thru my agent for visa filling and everything. I filled visa mid may, and I keep asking my agent if any update is there?

She keeps saying the status is showing "in progress". Now what is that?

I thought there are just two statuses.. submitted and recived.

She told me no sign of CO yet, its past one month and I am not able to understand where I am going! My agent is very rude and speaks to me for hardly a minute. Is there a way I can find out myself as to where my file stands as of now?


----------



## Santhosh.15

ankita009jain said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am going thru my agent for visa filling and everything. I filled visa mid may, and I keep asking my agent is any update is there.
> 
> She keeps saying the status is showing "in prgoress". Now what is that?
> 
> I thght there are just two statuses.. submitted and recived.
> 
> She told me no sign of CO yet, its past one month and I am not able to understand where I am going also! My agent is very rude and speaks to me for hardly a minute, IS there a way I can find out myself as to where my file stands as of now?


Buddy

One month is not enough time for you to worry. We have our friends in the forum itself waiting since Dec-Jan.

Pls give DIBP atleast 6 weeks. I am sure you shall have your golden mail soon.

BTW, FYI, i lodged visa on 22nd March.

Good luck.

Santhosh


----------



## ankita009jain

Santhosh.15 said:


> Buddy
> 
> One month is not enough time for you to worry. We have our friends in the forum itself waiting since Dec-Jan.
> 
> Pls give DIBP atleast 6 weeks. I am sure you shall have your golden mail soon.
> 
> BTW, FYI, i lodged visa on 22nd March.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Santhosh


I know that santosh, its too early too worry. My concern here is my agent never gives me a clear picture:argue:. I just want to be sure that she has uploaded all the documents I gave her. She is too busy just acquiring new clients. :frusty:

So my question exactly here was not as to when will recive my Visa but was to just check whther everything is in the right place:fingerscrossed:. I have been following the forum from very long and I have never heard of the status "In Progress". Can some1 back me up here?


----------



## mainak

Strange Ankita!!

In IMMI account - status is YES always in progress... from there it goes to FINALIZED...

If CO communicates, then ALSO status does not change and remains as in progress...

Therefore I have to say that agent is not making lie to you but regarding agent is not enough helpful... oh you are not alone there - talk to guys in this forum who are working with agents - you will find beautiful love stories...


----------



## ankita009jain

mainak said:


> Strange Ankita!!
> 
> In IMMI account - status is YES always in progress... from there it goes to FINALIZED...
> 
> If CO communicates, then ALSO status does not change and remains as in progress...
> 
> Therefore I have to say that agent is not making lie to you but regarding agent is not enough helpful... oh you are not alone there - talk to guys in this forum who are working with agents - you will find beautiful love stories...


Thats great help,:whoo:, thanks! I thght ppl here always kept saying.. there docs either shows in progress or submitted! so I was wondering, whats happening to my case!

I know its maddening to deal with an agent and I sympathise will all going thru agents here!


----------



## mmn

ankita009jain said:


> I know that santosh, its too early too worry. My concern here is my agent never gives me a clear picture:argue:. I just want to be sure that she has uploaded all the documents I gave her. She is too busy just acquiring new clients. :frusty:
> 
> So my question exactly here was not as to when will recive my Visa but was to just check whther everything is in the right place:fingerscrossed:. I have been following the forum from very long and I have never heard of the status "In Progress". Can some1 back me up here?


:horn::horn::horn:My advice, when you appointed an agent, let her work for you and if she is a MARA agent then she has obligations too....so, pls be patient. presently things are not in timeline as DIAC says. therefore, a late is considerable.


----------



## mainak

ankita009jain said:


> Thats great help,:whoo:, thanks! I thght ppl here always kept saying.. there docs either shows in progress or submitted! so I was wondering, whats happening to my case!
> 
> I know its maddening to deal with an agent and I sympathise will all going thru agents here!


Well now that you asked differently - I got your point or what exactly you asked!

There are 2 areas of status here...

1. Overall application status: That goes like New > Submitted > In Progress > Finalised

2. Within application, each document that you upload. There it goes like Recommended > Received (u upload urself) or Required > Received (CO asked for it)

Hope this now clarifies... So you should go back and ask Agent specifically this: "please tell me each document status in the bottom section of list of documents"


----------



## Tejil

lovetosmack said:


> Are you asking if you can claim points for a different job experience from the one you were assessed for? The answer would be No.
> 
> Your question is unclear. May be you should ask it in a different way. You can't get "converted" to a PR. You apply for one. Can you tell how many points are you claiming and for what in detail ?


I got it, thank you


----------



## ALIPA

rt00021 said:


> *Buddy, Alipa,* Thanks! I was looking at the reports. 190k per year is a huge count for migration for the population size of Australia. I guess it's higher than the H1B count by US every year! Is is sustainable to allow these many immigrants every year? Btw, I couldn't make out whether these are families or head counts though.


It should be head counts. Oz believes in Migrants, especially skilled ones. These are really worth assets for them.


----------



## Santhosh.15

rt00021 said:


> Buddy Santhosh.15, your visa category and that of dudette Ankita009Jain is different so wait time in both cases might be different.


My friend

190 is suppose to be faster than 189. Even for 189 as per DIBP, it is 8 weeks, besides i was explaining one month is too shorter time to panic.

Trust, this explains sufficiently what i inferred and not otherwise.

Cheers.

Santhosh


----------



## ankita009jain

mainak said:


> Well now that you asked differently - I got your point or what exactly you asked!
> 
> There are 2 areas of status here...
> 
> 1. Overall application status: That goes like New > Submitted > In Progress > Finalised
> 
> 2. Within application, each document that you upload. There it goes like Recommended > Received (u upload urself) or Required > Received (CO asked for it)
> 
> Hope this now clarifies... So you should go back and ask Agent specifically this: "please tell me each document status in the bottom section of list of documents"


Hey Mainak!

I am so glad that you cleared my doubts.. after reading your message, I am much relived.

So my status right now is 'in progress' for application. and my agent said all my docs shows "received"

Which means I should just wait for the "grant". Thanks again. God bless ya!!!


----------



## Santhosh.15

ankita009jain said:


> Hey Mainak!
> 
> I am so glad that you cleared my doubts.. after reading your message, I am much relived.
> 
> So my status right now is 'in progress' for application. and my agent said all my docs shows "received"
> 
> Which means I should just wait for the "grant". Thanks again. God bless ya!!!


Thats right Ji.

And, you will recieve your grant very soon.

Good luck.


----------



## ankita009jain

Santhosh.15 said:


> My friend
> 
> 190 is suppose to be faster than 189. Even for 189 as per DIBP, it is 8 weeks, besides i was explaining one month is too shorter time to panic.
> 
> Trust, this explains sufficiently what i inferred and not otherwise.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Santhosh


Santosh,

I think you have got the wrong idea here. 189 is being processed faster than 190. for 190 aus govt has stopped sending out invitations also from so long. Several of my friends are waiting for July list.

I really hope all you 190 guys get your grant sooner...!!:drum:

Rt00021 - You are a good observer!  and a champ on this site!:tea::tea:

mmn - I guess you are right.. lets just leave it to dem. My agent is a MARA agent!


----------



## ankita009jain

Santhosh.15 said:


> Thats right Ji.
> 
> And, you will recieve your grant very soon.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks Santosh,

Again I wish the same for u!


----------



## Santhosh.15

ankita009jain said:


> Santosh,
> 
> I think you have got the wrong idea here. 189 is being processed faster than 190. for 190 aus govt has stopped sending out invitations also from so long. Several of my friends are waiting for July list.
> 
> I really hope all you 190 guys get your grant sooner...!!:drum:
> 
> Rt00021 - You are a good observer!  and a champ on this site!:tea::tea:
> 
> mmn - I guess you are right.. lets just leave it to dem. My agent is a MARA agent!


Good luck for your grant buddy.

189 grant faster than190 only last two months. That is due to Quota issues but it is not and will not be same come July. Perhaps, last two months has changed our perception with regard to timelines. Much of its credit goes to DIBP. 

But, i am sure everyone here is aware as far as stipulated processing time is concerned, 190 preceeds in priority.

Nevertheless, let us not deviate from purpose of this thread. 

Good luck one and all.

Cheers.


----------



## vicky10sep

*Last week of june .. hope more grants*

Guys,

First of all many congratulations to all those who received grants last week. 
This is the last week of June and I hope this should get more number of grants as compared to last week. Lets see and all the best who are waiting...

Regards

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## brownsugar85

Hi everyone!

Im quite new here and I really don't know how it goes with posting new queries, pardon me if I made any mistakes. I am a registered nurse here in WA for more than 2 years now. I got married last year and my husband moved in with me from Philippines month after we got married. He's doing his last 3 weeks of clinical practice now and hopefully he can register as a nurse as soon as he's finished. My concern is, I am currently pregnant, about 36 weeks and I am due next month. My husband and I received the invitation last 9 June and planning to lodge our application this week once we get the police clearance. Do u guys think we need to include any proof that i am giving birth soon to our supporting documents? Ta!

P.S We are applying for 189


----------



## manmvk

ask1987 said:


> Got my Visa today


Congratulation !! All the very best...


----------



## jatadi

Dear all!
With the grace of God we have got our visa grant today.It came from Adelaide Team 2 CO:LC


----------



## chiku2006

jatadi said:


> Dear all!
> With the grace of God we have got our visa grant today.It came from Adelaide Team 2 CO:LC


Congrats and all the best dude !!


----------



## Dreamer123

jatadi said:


> Dear all!
> With the grace of God we have got our visa grant today.It came from Adelaide Team 2 CO:LC


Congratulations.All the best for the future.


----------



## vicky10sep

jatadi said:


> Dear all!
> With the grace of God we have got our visa grant today.It came from Adelaide Team 2 CO:LC


Congratulations Dude .. enjoy !! 
All the best !!


----------



## manmvk

chennaiguy said:


> Visa Granted !! Thanks friends for your invaluable support throughout this journey.


Congratulation !! All the very best...


----------



## manmvk

navant said:


> Finally got the Golden mail from Team 8(CO:LG) , will share more details later now party time ......


Congratulation !! All the very best...


----------



## roze

*Information for Visa 190
*
I called DIBP for my 190 Visa Application Status and they replied that 

" 190 Visa Processing time is 3 months so wait if no one contact you after said processing time then you can contact Us"

Thanks


----------



## manmvk

arvindramana said:


> Guys...Got my grant )) Check my signature ) Good luck to others waiting out here ...


Congratulation !! All the very best...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

piyush1132003 said:


> Lolzz....thats not fair buddy, immi officer does know about that e visa...thats their job
> Its not only aus but lots of other countries have also started giving e visa and everyone there knows abt it..
> Though, one can say it looks good to have visa sticker on our passport always ;-)


Good for you.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rt00021 said:


> Cool, buddy *MaxTheWolf*.. I am from India as well. So, you got it stamped for your convenience, but it's not required, right? I mean even if I carry the grant letter, I should be good to go. Isn't it? I am just clarifying since a few of my friends who entered Aus after getting PR carried only the grant letter and they managed to fly in easily.


Hi

Unless you are as lucky and aware as Piyush you should get your visa label as a precautionary measure as suggested by many after your post. 

It is not mandatory but only recommendatory.

bad day, bad time, bad officer, bad place!!! Why learn the lesson the hard way? Your choice.


----------



## mainak

jatadi said:


> Dear all!
> With the grace of God we have got our visa grant today.It came from Adelaide Team 2 CO:LC



*Congratulations !!!*


----------



## ALIPA

jatadi said:


> Dear all!
> With the grace of God we have got our visa grant today.It came from Adelaide Team 2 CO:LC


Congratulations.....


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rt00021 said:


> With this being a concern now, can you explain the process in short to get it stamped? Its expense and timeline? It will really help, *buddy* *TheExpatriate*! Thanks in advance, buddy!
> 
> *Buddy MaxTheWolf*, you can highlight the process you went through in India. It will be helpful.


Sure thing.

Fill up form 1405, take your original passport and a printout of all the pages of your grant letter and go to Australia VFS centre in India nearest to your location. Do not go to Australian High Commission. At Australia VFS this service is called Evidencing.

You'll have to pay Visa Evidence Charge which used to be AUD 70 (INR 4300) a month ago, but I guess it is AUD 150 now or will be from 1st July plus charges of draft (INR 55) if paying by cash at VFS desk plus SMS and courier charges (about INR 300).

TAT for my application made at Delhi VFS centre was 6 calendar days (my experience) otherwise may be upto 14 working days.

Max


----------



## vicky10sep

roze said:


> *Information for Visa 190
> *
> I called DIBP for my 190 Visa Application Status and they replied that
> 
> " 190 Visa Processing time is 3 months so wait if no one contact you after said processing time then you can contact Us"
> 
> Thanks


Yeah . they reply this way many a times. I feel it's just that you call were picked by a very busy or not in a good mood DIBP representative.
As your timeline suggests that you lodged long time back , so it makes sense you call them to seek your application status ..
Try next time !! 

Regards

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jatadi said:


> Dear all!
> With the grace of God we have got our visa grant today.It came from Adelaide Team 2 CO:LC


Congrats!


----------



## ToAustralia2013

*"Required" status - even after a month..*

Hi Al,

I know the immiaccount system is not very robust. However, in most cases here I have seen the document status changed to Received atleast after a week after it was uploaded. 3 of my documents though was uploaded a month back, still show "Required" in fact the main 3 - Skills Assessment, IELTS and Work Expereience

Is this something I should be concerened/enquire about with DIBP. I have no contact from any CO so far..so not sure if calling DIBP would be of any avail...


----------



## TheExpatriate

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> I know the immiaccount system is not very robust. However, in most cases here I have seen the document status changed to Received atleast after a week after it was uploaded. 3 of my documents though was uploaded a month back, still show "Required" in fact the main 3 - Skills Assessment, IELTS and Work Expereience
> 
> Is this something I should be concerened/enquire about with DIBP. I have no contact from any CO so far..so not sure if calling DIBP would be of any avail...


Completely irrelevant ...... no need to worry about such stuff.

I sent all documents via email not upload and still everything shows "Requested" although the CO confirmed receipt of everything


----------



## Achilles_as

jatadi said:


> Dear all!
> With the grace of God we have got our visa grant today.It came from Adelaide Team 2 CO:LC


Congrats Bud!!!! :caked:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> I know the immiaccount system is not very robust. However, in most cases here I have seen the document status changed to Received atleast after a week after it was uploaded. 3 of my documents though was uploaded a month back, still show "Required" in fact the main 3 - Skills Assessment, IELTS and Work Expereience
> 
> Is this something I should be concerened/enquire about with DIBP. I have no contact from any CO so far..so not sure if calling DIBP would be of any avail...


To be honest with you I am yet to see any 'Requested' status change to 'Received' ever which IMO is a manual exercise at CO's end. 

I have only seen 'Recommended/Required' getting changed to 'Received' so far which may be automatic or manual exercise.

Max


----------



## ToAustralia2013

TheExpatriate said:


> Completely irrelevant ...... no need to worry about such stuff.
> 
> I sent all documents via email not upload and still everything shows "Requested" although the CO confirmed receipt of everything


Thank you for the reply. I sure hope so. 

I do not think calling DIBP even before CO allocation is worth it unless significant amount of time has passed for action. They usually would say its being looked at and/or quote processing timelines


----------



## ToAustralia2013

MaxTheWolf said:


> To be honest with you I am yet to see any 'Requested' status change to 'Received' ever which IMO is a manual exercise at CO's end.
> 
> I have only seen 'Recommended/Required' getting changed to 'Received' so far which may be automatic or manual exercise.
> 
> Max


Thanks *Max*, so I have heard. But as you said "Requested" status is usually after CO contact. The Required status is prior to that and usually post uploading documents they I guess auto change to Received. I my case no CO yet, but the Required did not change to Received as with my other documents. But I can see them in the list of uploaded docs

Anyways, will hold on - I believe can know for sure only if a CO looks at it an if at all missing they would contact- I am guessing no one has yet. Waiting hopefully yet....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## marium.batool

I am new to this forum. 

I have one query that I have 3 years of experience but ACS cut my two years of experience.

Can i claim points for 3 years in my EOI? will DAIC follow ACS or have different rule for experience?


----------



## gabhru

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> Unless you are as lucky and aware as Piyush you should get your visa label as a precautionary measure as suggested by many after your post.
> 
> It is not mandatory but only recommendatory.
> 
> bad day, bad time, bad officer, bad place!!! Why learn the lesson the hard way? Your choice.


I was on a student visa in Australia and travelled to and from india many times on the evisa and never faced any problem. The airline we choose to fly with always share our details with the Immigration authorities so that they know who is entering the country and who needs to be tackled with. It is better to carry a print out of the e-visa and sometimes you are harassed on airports if you look nervous so just stand up for yourself and if questioned you can always support yourself with Australian Immigration's stand that visa label is not necessary.

Afterall it is your personal choice , just shared what i felt.


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

marium.batool said:


> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have one query that I have 3 years of experience but ACS cut my two years of experience.
> 
> Can i claim points for 3 years in my EOI? will DAIC follow ACS or have different rule for experience?


You are good to go for 3 years experience claim, DIBP grant points in line with your assessing body' s opinion.


----------



## marium.batool

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> You are good to go for 3 years experience claim, DIBP grant points in line with your assessing body' s opinion.


If DIBP grant point according to ACS then I am unable to get 5 point for 3 years experience because ACS cut my initial 2 years of experience according to new rule so i have only one year experience remaining.

I am in big trouble? anyone gone through this situation?


----------



## ToAustralia2013

marium.batool said:


> If DIBP grant point according to ACS then I am unable to get 5 point for 3 years experience because ACS cut my initial 2 years of experience according to new rule so i have only one year experience remaining.
> 
> I am in big trouble? anyone gone through this situation?


Hi there,

If I understood correctly from your post, ACS has considered only 1 year as skilled. In this case, you will not be able to claim points for experience as minimum is 3 years. DIBP goes strictly by ACS skilled evaluation...

Hope this helps with your query


----------



## koleth

*Grant......*

With the blessing of almighty and with all the help & support from all the friends in this forum I got my GOLDEN email of Grant today.

From the bottom of my heart i thanks again to all the member of this forum.

Will share the story in coming posts. Timeline in signature.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

koleth said:


> With the blessing of almighty and with all the help & support from all the friends in this forum I got my GOLDEN email of Grant today.
> 
> From the bottom of my heart i thanks again to all the member of this forum.
> 
> Will share the story in coming posts. Timeline in signature.


Congratulations!! All the best for the next phase...


----------



## jatadi

thanku all for your good wishes...I wish speedy grants for all those who are waiting!


----------



## mainak

marium.batool said:


> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have one query that I have 3 years of experience but ACS cut my two years of experience.
> 
> Can i claim points for 3 years in my EOI? will DAIC follow ACS or have different rule for experience?


DON'T GO AHEAD

ACS will validate you as skilled for 1 year - hence taking whole 3 years into account will be *sin of over-claim*. DIBP will promptly reject your application and your visa fee will be forfeited.

There are people in this forum who missed this part and paid dearly - save yourself. Look other source of points to get to 60.


----------



## mainak

koleth said:


> With the blessing of almighty and with all the help & support from all the friends in this forum I got my GOLDEN email of Grant today.
> 
> From the bottom of my heart i thanks again to all the member of this forum.
> 
> Will share the story in coming posts. Timeline in signature.


Congratulation mate!


----------



## lovetosmack

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> You are good to go for 3 years experience claim, DIBP grant points in line with your assessing body' s opinion.


I'm sure you might have overlooked his meaning. Re-read his statement.

He can't claim 3 years when they deducted 2 out of it. He is only left with 1 year.


----------



## lovetosmack

marium.batool said:


> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have one query that I have 3 years of experience but ACS cut my two years of experience.
> 
> Can i claim points for 3 years in my EOI? will DAIC follow ACS or have different rule for experience?


@marium.batool : You can ONLY claim *1 YEAR of experience i.e. 0 POINTS* for experience. DIBP (DIAC) goes by what ACS states in their assessment letter.

What is your point break up ?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

jatadi said:


> thanku all for your good wishes...I wish speedy grants for all those who are waiting!
> 
> Congrats


----------



## TheExpatriate

marium.batool said:


> If DIBP grant point according to ACS then I am unable to get 5 point for 3 years experience because ACS cut my initial 2 years of experience according to new rule so i have only one year experience remaining.
> 
> I am in big trouble? anyone gone through this situation?


well if you apply based on 3 years not 1, your application will be rejected and your visa fee will be forfeited, let alone you might be considered to have committed immigration fraud !


----------



## ToAustralia2013

mainak said:


> DON'T GO AHEAD
> 
> ACS will validate you as skilled for 1 year - hence taking whole 3 years into account will be *sin of over-claim*. DIBP will promptly reject your application and your visa fee will be forfeited.
> 
> There are people in this forum who missed this part and paid dearly - save yourself. Look other source of points to get to 60.


Ouch... Just got reminded of how we lost our fees! Yes we were one of the unlucky ones.. In my previous threads I have in detail explained the misunderstanding we had and the trauma underwent .. 

To second Mainak and affirming again... No u cannot claim for experience


----------



## vicky10sep

koleth said:


> With the blessing of almighty and with all the help & support from all the friends in this forum I got my GOLDEN email of Grant today.
> 
> From the bottom of my heart i thanks again to all the member of this forum.
> 
> Will share the story in coming posts. Timeline in signature.



Congrats Dude !! Enjoy this moment !! 
It's a fast one for you !! 


261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## AussiePR

ankita009jain said:


> I know that santosh, its too early too worry. My concern here is my agent never gives me a clear picture:argue:. I just want to be sure that she has uploaded all the documents I gave her. She is too busy just acquiring new clients. :frusty:
> 
> So my question exactly here was not as to when will recive my Visa but was to just check whther everything is in the right place:fingerscrossed:. I have been following the forum from very long and I have never heard of the status "In Progress". Can some1 back me up here?


Hi Ankita,

I am in the same boat as you. I have no clarity as to what my status is after filing the visa application and whether the agent has uploaded the documents that I provided them. Even my agent is very rude and does provide a clear picture about the status.

There is infact a way to find out about your status by creating an individual IMMI account and then importing your application into that account. I believe many people on this forum have done a similar thing to check their status. I am yet to do it as I am a little worried just incase my agent comes to know about it or if it affects my application in any way although everyone on this forum have suggested that the agent will not know if you import your application in a different IMMI account.

Btw, are you from Mumbai? Just wondering if your agent is same as mine?


----------



## TheExpatriate

AussiePR said:


> Hi Ankita,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you. I have no clarity as to what my status is after filing the visa application and whether the agent has uploaded the documents that I provided them. Even my agent is very rude and does provide a clear picture about the status.
> 
> There is infact a way to find out about your status by creating an individual IMMI account and then importing your application into that account. I believe many people on this forum have done a similar thing to check their status. I am yet to do it as *I am a little worried just incase my agent comes to know about it *or if it affects my application in any way although everyone on this forum have suggested that the agent will not know if you import your application in a different IMMI account.
> 
> Btw, are you from Mumbai? Just wondering if your agent is same as mine?


Sorry man, but who works for whom ??????? you or the agent?

What if the agent knows? it's your application paid by your money and you even paid extra as a fee for the agent.


----------



## AussiePR

TheExpatriate said:


> Sorry man, but who works for whom ??????? you or the agent?
> 
> What if the agent knows? it's your application paid by your money and you even paid extra as a fee for the agent.


I totally agree with you buddy that I have paid by extra money to the agent. But the thing is that now having reached at the very last stage of the PR process and having spent so much money on it, I do not want to screw up my application in any way (if that happens by importing my application to a different IMMI account) or just incase the agent comes to know about it and that spoils the relations with him as he would be the one who would be handling all the correspondence till the visa is granted.

So a little scared to import the application even though everyone suggests it will NOT. Everyday I keep thinking whether to import it or not. My agent who is a MARA agent has told me that they would let me know when the CO is assigned.


----------



## TheExpatriate

AussiePR said:


> I totally agree with you buddy that I have paid by extra money to the agent. But the thing is that now having reached at the very last stage of the PR process and having spent so much money on it, I do not want to screw up my application in any way (if that happens by importing my application to a different IMMI account) or just incase the agent comes to know about it and that spoils the relations with him as he would be the one who would be handling all the correspondence till the visa is granted.
> 
> So a little scared to import the application even though everyone suggests it will NOT. Everyday I keep thinking whether to import it or not. My agent who is a MARA agent has told me that they would let me know when the CO is assigned.


Man .... you are blowing things way out of proportion.

1- Importing an application into a second immiaccount has ZERO effect on the application

2- Although I am 110% sure he won't know, but even if he knows, The agent should NOT be the least bit angry, concerned or anything .... it's YOUR application ...... 

3- The agent MUST handle all correspondence PROFESSIONALLY regardless of how he FEELS ....... 

4- The agent is a MARA agent ..... which means he cannot risk to mess up your application just because "he felt like it" because "he hated you" when you imported your application.

If he acts unprofessionally he risks to lose his MARA status and that means losing piles of money from prospect future applications 


Go ahead and import the application .......


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gabhru said:


> I was on a student visa in Australia and travelled to and from india many times on the evisa and never faced any problem. The airline we choos fly with always share our details with the Immigration authorities so that they know who is entering the country and who needs to be tackled with. It is better to carry a print out of the e-visa and sometimes you are harassed on airports if you look nervous so just stand up for yourself and if questioned you can always support yourself with Australian Immigration's stand that visa label is not necessary.
> 
> Afterall it is your personal choice , just shared what i felt.


Did you read yourself up after writing your post? You on one hand say you never had any problem and on the other hand you say sometimes you are harassed on airports if you look nervous. Why would you be nervous? You have the visa right? Why would you be nervous? Because you may be explaining why there is no sticker. So why this standing up for yourself and so forth when you can simply get a sticker to do the talking? Of course it is your personal choice. Save money or save time and effort. Or better still lucky you if you can save all.


----------



## chuminh

Hi folks,
I just have my migration agent lodge my visa last couple of days. When I log in to the skillselect, the EOI status still appears as INVITED. is this normal for all people?
I ask my agent to give me the ImmiAccount info but he refuses as he is afraid of me making any mistakes in there. So, I just want to know that my agent has successfully lodge my visa regardless of the EOI status?
and normally, how long would it take for the CO allocation? I have done all the medicals and required docs. How long should I expect to get the answer from the case officer. thx everyone.


----------



## TheExpatriate

chuminh said:


> Hi folks,
> I just have my migration agent lodge my visa last couple of days. When I log in to the skillselect, the EOI status still appears as INVITED. is this normal for all people?
> I ask my agent to give me the ImmiAccount info but he refuses as he is afraid of me making any mistakes in there. So, I just want to know that my agent has successfully lodge my visa regardless of the EOI status?
> and normally, how long would it take for the CO allocation? I have done all the medicals and required docs. How long should I expect to get the answer from the case officer. thx everyone.


EOI Status will remain to be invited .... 
CO allocation is around 10 weeks

Make your own ImmiAccount and import your application there


----------



## AussiePR

TheExpatriate said:


> Man .... you are blowing things way out of proportion.
> 
> 1- Importing an application into a second immiaccount has ZERO effect on the application
> 
> 2- Although I am 110% sure he won't know, but even if he knows, The agent should NOT be the least bit angry, concerned or anything .... it's YOUR application ......
> 
> 3- The agent MUST handle all correspondence PROFESSIONALLY regardless of how he FEELS .......
> 
> 4- The agent is a MARA agent ..... which means he cannot risk to mess up your application just because "he felt like it" because "he hated you" when you imported your application.
> 
> If he acts unprofessionally he risks to lose his MARA status and that means losing piles of money from prospect future applications
> 
> 
> Go ahead and import the application .......


Ok buddy, I will import the application to an individual IMMI account which I have already created. One last question below which I have already asked on this forum earlier but asking again since people have given 2 different answers and both of them seem to be valid. So I am confused.

While importing the application it asks for the below question:

*Statement of role
For the purposes of this application I am:*

This component requires a label.
_1. An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application.
2. A family member of the applicant acting on their behalf, including a sponsoring family member.
3. A friend of the applicant acting on their behalf.
4. A person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process (for example, an education agent or tourism agent).
5. A representative of the employer or potential employer of the applicant, including a sponsoring or nominating employer.
6. A representative of an organisation running an activity in which the applicant will participate during their visit. For example, an organisation running a conference, sporting event or entertainment event.
7. A person authorized by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application.
_

Which of the above should I select? Someone suggested 1 and the other 7. So I am confused.


----------



## TheExpatriate

AussiePR said:


> Ok buddy, I will import the application to an individual IMMI account which I have already created. One last question below which I have already asked on this forum earlier but asking again since people have given 2 different answers and both of them seem to be valid. So I am confused.
> 
> While importing the application it asks for the below question:
> 
> *Statement of role
> For the purposes of this application I am:*
> 
> This component requires a label.
> _1. An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application.
> 2. A family member of the applicant acting on their behalf, including a sponsoring family member.
> 3. A friend of the applicant acting on their behalf.
> 4. A person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process (for example, an education agent or tourism agent).
> 5. A representative of the employer or potential employer of the applicant, including a sponsoring or nominating employer.
> 6. A representative of an organisation running an activity in which the applicant will participate during their visit. For example, an organisation running a conference, sporting event or entertainment event.
> 7. A person authorized by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application.
> _
> 
> Which of the above should I select? Someone suggested 1 and the other 7. So I am confused.



DEFINITEly 1 and not 7. 7 is for instance if you give power of attorney to a relative and they are following yup


----------



## farhanpk

Dears, I got PR in last Feb, I visited Perth last week. how much time I can stay offshore in case of SS visa. I am planning to go permanently in May 2016 because I want to have some good financial support to start better life there. Please advise.


----------



## TheExpatriate

farhanpk said:


> Dears, I got PR in last Feb, I visited Perth last week. how much time I can stay offshore in case of SS visa. I am planning to go permanently in May 2016 because I want to have some good financial support to start better life there. Please advise.


u can go in 2016 .....


----------



## maq_qatar

jatadi said:


> Dear all!
> With the grace of God we have got our visa grant today.It came from Adelaide Team 2 CO:LC


Congrats dear....enjoy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

koleth said:


> With the blessing of almighty and with all the help & support from all the friends in this forum I got my GOLDEN email of Grant today.
> 
> From the bottom of my heart i thanks again to all the member of this forum.
> 
> Will share the story in coming posts. Timeline in signature.


Congrats and good luck for future life

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## AussiePR

TheExpatriate said:


> DEFINITEly 1 and not 7. 7 is for instance if you give power of attorney to a relative and they are following yup


Thanks a lot.

I have imported the application to my individual IMMI account. 

Can you please let me know if the application shows the list of documents uploaded by the agent? If so, under which tab as I couldn't find it?


----------



## gabhru

MaxTheWolf said:


> Did you read yourself up after writing your post? You on one hand say you never had any problem and on the other hand you say sometimes you are harassed on airports if you look nervous. Why would you be nervous? You have the visa right? Why would you be nervous? Because you may be explaining why there is no sticker. So why this standing up for yourself and so forth when you can simply get a sticker to do the talking? Of course it is your personal choice. Save money or save time and effort. Or better still lucky you if you can save all.


Nope i am not in the habit of reading my posts dude , when i said sometimes you are harassed , it wasn't for me. The YOU was for folks who have faced such scenarios , i never faced any problem traveling to Oz from India via Singapore , Malaysia and even Dubai.

And it is not about saving money when we can pay 3 grand as visa fee , its about the policy. If DIBP feels that we all need stickers that would rather print those and include the fee in the visa fee. DIBP says and stresses again and again that evisa lets you travel without any hassle and above all they want to reduce the workload of stamping the passport at local consulates thus saving their and our precious time. Its not always about the money


----------



## rajurokz

Congratulations!!


----------



## Rah1x

Hi,

Can someone tell me if "Financial Capacity" evidence is mandatory for 189?

Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me if "Financial Capacity" evidence is mandatory for 189?
> 
> Thanks.


Nope


----------



## AussiePR

TheExpatriate said:


> DEFINITEly 1 and not 7. 7 is for instance if you give power of attorney to a relative and they are following yup


Thanks a lot.

I have imported the application to my individual IMMI account. 

While I look at the document status, the 'Progress' status shows as "Recommended" besides each document.

Also, under the 'Attachments provided' section, it shows "No attachments available". 

Does this mean that my agent has not uploaded any of the documents that I provided him?


----------



## lovetosmack

AussiePR said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I have imported the application to my individual IMMI account.
> 
> While I look at the document status, the 'Progress' status shows as "Recommended" besides each document.
> 
> Also, under the 'Attachments provided' section, it shows "No attachments available".
> 
> Does this mean that my agent has not uploaded any of the documents that I provided him?


If it shows the applicants names properly & no documents, then yes he might have not uploaded anything yet.


----------



## Rah1x

TheExpatriate said:


> Nope


Ok, but I wounder how much amount is actually needed for starters? I mean before you find a job..

Also, how quickly can one find a job there?


----------



## TheExpatriate

lovetosmack said:


> If it shows the applicants names properly & no documents, then yes he might have not uploaded anything yet.


Maybe he emailed them instead of uploading ...... mine did that



Rah1x said:


> Ok, but I wounder how much amount is actually needed for starters? I mean before you find a job..
> 
> Also, how quickly can one find a job there?


no idea, I am still offshore


----------



## AussiePR

lovetosmack said:


> If it shows the applicants names properly & no documents, then yes he might have not uploaded anything yet.


Yes, it shows the applicants names properly.

Is it ok if he has not uploaded any documents yet? Does this have any impact on the CO allocation? I mean does the CO allocation happen faster if all the documents have been front loaded?


----------



## TheExpatriate

AussiePR said:


> Yes, it shows the applicants names properly.
> 
> Is it ok if he has not uploaded any documents yet? Does this have any impact on the CO allocation? I mean does the CO allocation happen faster if all the documents have been front loaded?


yes it's OK

no impact on allocation


----------



## AussiePR

TheExpatriate said:


> Maybe he emailed them instead of uploading ...... mine did that


Whom would he email to? Is there a common address or a specific address for each CO? I don't think I have been assigned a CO yet.


----------



## DivineGrace

Hello Friends

I am facing problems logging into my immi acccount , Is anyone else experiencing the same problem , I need to upload a document.

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Achilles_as

koleth said:


> With the blessing of almighty and with all the help & support from all the friends in this forum I got my GOLDEN email of Grant today.
> 
> From the bottom of my heart i thanks again to all the member of this forum.
> 
> Will share the story in coming posts. Timeline in signature.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Donavan

Guys I am helping a friend with his VISA application.......However The VISA application gets to Page 4 where you confirm details and then it has the following error;

"The applicant will not be able to continue with this application as the system is unable to uniquely identify the applicant based n the details entered in the application"

Anyone else ever experience this?


----------



## TheExpatriate

rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my family received the PR grant today  ! I have updated the signature.
> 
> Thanks for all the support given by members of this forum. I will continue to be active on the forum.
> 
> Btw, I was assigned to T33 Brisbane but my grant email came from T34 Brisbane.
> 
> rt00021


Allow me to be the first to congratulate u


----------



## soodrahul

rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my family received the PR grant today  ! I have updated the signature.
> 
> Thanks for all the support given by members of this forum. I will continue to be active on the forum.
> 
> Btw, I was assigned to T33 Brisbane but my grant email came from T34 Brisbane.
> 
> rt00021


Congrats and best of luck !!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxniveditanwr3

rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my family received the PR grant today  ! I have updated the signature.
> 
> Thanks for all the support given by members of this forum. I will continue to be active on the forum.
> 
> Btw, I was assigned to T33 Brisbane but my grant email came from T34 Brisbane.
> 
> rt00021


Hearty Congratulations rt00021!


----------



## koleth

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Congratulations!! All the best for the next phase...


Thanks


----------



## koleth

mainak said:


> Congratulation mate!


Thanks Mainak


----------



## Bhasker

Hi everyone,

Are there 2 kinds of notary stamps??
is there a red sticker mandatory by DIBP for a document to b considered properly notarised?
The one I have has stamp of the notary officer, another stamp that says attested photocopy notary public and a date stamp but I donot have any red/blue sticker. 
Am I good to go or must I have the red stickers too?


----------



## koleth

vicky10sep said:


> Congrats Dude !! Enjoy this moment !!
> It's a fast one for you !!
> 
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


Thanks Vicky


----------



## koleth

maq_qatar said:


> Congrats and good luck for future life
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks maq_qatar


----------



## Santhosh.15

rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my family received the PR grant today  ! I have updated the signature.
> 
> Thanks for all the support given by members of this forum. I will continue to be active on the forum.
> 
> Btw, I was assigned to T33 Brisbane but my grant email came from T34 Brisbane.
> 
> rt00021


Congrats mate. Good luck 

Santhosh


----------



## kvish4u

rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my family received the PR grant today  ! I have updated the signature.
> 
> Thanks for all the support given by members of this forum. I will continue to be active on the forum.
> 
> Btw, I was assigned to T33 Brisbane but my grant email came from T34 Brisbane.
> 
> rt00021


Congratulations!


----------



## WC2015inOZ

Bhasker said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Are there 2 kinds of notary stamps??
> is there a red sticker mandatory by DIBP for a document to b considered properly notarised?
> The one I have has stamp of the notary officer, another stamp that says attested photocopy notary public and a date stamp but I donot have any red/blue sticker.
> Am I good to go or must I have the red stickers too?


As per my knowledge, they just want documnets to be attested. So if it is not having that Red stamp, it will not impact at all if it is having Attested Statmp with Signature and desgnation details of the person attesting it. So chiillaaxx


----------



## saketjade

Guys,

Is there any timing to collect PCC from PSK once sms for collection is received ?, anybody who has experince in collecting the same in morning ? especially from Pune PSK

Please help


----------



## koleth

I know all of them in this forum are desperately waiting for their grant and they have been seeking help from the entire member in the forum. It has been a wonderful experience that I had in this forum with all the bits and piece of information from everyone. I once again thank everyone for their all kind of help.

GUYS THE BELOW INFORMATION IS FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ARE WIATING FOR GRANT AFTER UPLOADING THE EXTRA DOCUMENTS WHICH WERE REQUESTED BY THE CO:

The CO requested me for Form 80, 1221, medical and PCC for me, my wife and daughter on 29/5/2014, I have uploaded everything on 6/6/2014 and email the same to the email provided by them and I got Auto reply from that mailbox by which I thought that they would have received all the documents. For re confirmation I again send them an email on 9/6/2014 and 20/6/2014 asking them whether they have received my docs as there were no responses from them. 

As per advise from one of the forum member I called DIBP today morning @ 4:30AM IST and spoke to a lady in customer service and she said that they haven't received any document after 21/5/2014 which I uploaded in the initial stage, and that lady told that as we have huge number of application system will take time to update (she also mentioned it will take 2-3 weeks to update), I requested the lady for the CO's email ID so that I can send the email directly to CO but she refused to provide the same and ask me to wait.

After hearing this from the customer care executive I felt bad as it’s not going anywhere and they are not ready to provide any info about the CO. So I thought of trying the CO email id as [email protected] and send the email attaching all the docs and mentioned that I have sent all the doc on so and so day and sent to the email id that they have provided could you please confirm whether you have received all the doc or not.


Email went through and there was no bounce back email - that means the email ID was correct. I went to sleep and woke up @ 10:30AM IST and there was grant email in my Inbox.
So the people who are waiting for GRANT after uploading the entire extra document requested by the CO then please try what I did. Seems like there are some issue with the generic mailbox (Over the limit or so) where we are sending the email to the CO as they are not receiving any emails that we are sending.


ALL THE BEST FOR ALL WHO ARE WAITING FOR GOLDEN EMAIL


----------



## WC2015inOZ

saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is there any timing to collect PCC from PSK once sms for collection is received ?, anybody who has experince in collecting the same in morning ? especially from Pune PSK
> 
> Please help


You can go anytime between 9am to 11am. After that i think they dont entertain PCC cases. Early you go, early you get the letter.


----------



## mainak

rt00021 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i and my family received the pr grant today  ! I have updated the signature.
> 
> Thanks for all the support given by members of this forum. I will continue to be active on the forum.
> 
> Btw, i was assigned to t33 brisbane but my grant email came from t34 brisbane.
> 
> Rt00021


*congrats*


----------



## Achilles_as

rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my family received the PR grant today  ! I have updated the signature.
> 
> Thanks for all the support given by members of this forum. I will continue to be active on the forum.
> 
> Btw, I was assigned to T33 Brisbane but my grant email came from T34 Brisbane.
> 
> rt00021


Hey Congrats Dude!!!
Can you also share the CO initials?
Looking at your signature, did you provide all the additional documents on june 4th?


----------



## JeDiKnight

WC2015inOZ said:


> You can go anytime between 9am to 11am. After that i think they dont entertain PCC cases. Early you go, early you get the letter.


that would be for appointment i think. for collecting PCC one can go anytime but earlier the better i guess.


----------



## JeDiKnight

does one need to upload form 80 for the primary applicant only or for all applicants? i know it is not mandatory and varies from case to case but in case CO asks for form 80 is it for primary or for all applicants?

another question: i am including my mother on the application but we dont have her education details here with us. she will go back to our hometown and check and send it to me. meanwhile can i put in the visa application by stating she has not done tertiary level education and update it later after application is submitted?


----------



## chiku2006

JeDiKnight said:


> does one need to upload form 80 for the primary applicant only or for all applicants? i know it is not mandatory and varies from case to case but in case CO asks for form 80 is it for primary or for all applicants?


For all the applicants who are 16 or above!!


----------



## JeDiKnight

chiku2006 said:


> For all the applicants who are 16 or above!!


thanks for the quick response. i added another question on the post. can you see if you can help?

question: i am including my mother on the application but we dont have her education details here with us. she will go back to our hometown and check and send it to me. meanwhile can i put in the visa application by stating she has not done tertiary level education and update it later after application is submitted?


----------



## chiku2006

JeDiKnight said:


> thanks for the quick response. i added another question on the post. can you see if you can help?
> 
> question: i am including my mother on the application but we dont have her education details here with us. she will go back to our hometown and check and send it to me. meanwhile can i put in the visa application by stating she has not done tertiary level education and update it later after application is submitted?


I think you can do that at a later stage after filling form 1023 and if you wont be able to prove her to be proficient in English then you will have to deposit vac2 fee which runs into thousands of AUD


----------



## JeDiKnight

chiku2006 said:


> I think you can do that at a later stage after filling form 1023 and if you wont be able to prove her to be proficient in English then you will have to deposit vac2 fee which runs into thousands of AUD


yeah, i know that the 2nd installment will be about AUD $4900 if am not able to prove functional english (not proficient, that is required for primary applicant only i think unless claiming for partner points)


----------



## rockyrambo

JeDiKnight said:


> does one need to upload form 80 for the primary applicant only or for all applicants? i know it is not mandatory and varies from case to case but in case CO asks for form 80 is it for primary or for all applicants?
> 
> another question: i am including my mother on the application but we dont have her education details here with us. she will go back to our hometown and check and send it to me. meanwhile can i put in the visa application by stating she has not done tertiary level education and update it later after application is submitted?


1. Form 80 - evidence in favor of not uploading by any of the applicant and still getting the grant. Evidence in favor of CO asking for all the applicants (highly likely, if the CO asks, he asks for all the applicants; along with form 1221)..What i suggest is you can upload 80,1221 for yourself and other applicants besides your mom if you dont want to upload it for her. In my case i am thinking not to upload 80 for her as well.
2. Mother's education details - i dont think you'll be able to change the info once the application will get submitted so please enter the correct details only. On another note- hope you're aware of the functional english proof for your mom
3. dependency form - hope you're aware of form 47a which you'll have to submit for your mom


----------



## Rah1x

JeDiKnight said:


> does one need to upload form 80 for the primary applicant only or for all applicants? i know it is not mandatory and varies from case to case but in case CO asks for form 80 is it for primary or for all applicants?
> 
> another question: i am including my mother on the application but we dont have her education details here with us. she will go back to our hometown and check and send it to me. meanwhile can i put in the visa application by stating she has not done tertiary level education and update it later after application is submitted?


How are you including your mother in the application? I thought it only takes hus/wif and children?


----------



## rockyrambo

Rah1x said:


> How are you including your mother in the application? I thought it only takes hus/wif and children?


A 'dependent' can be anyone including parents, siblings, grandparents, etc.


----------



## mainak

rt00021 said:


> Guys, I have received PR grant today. As per the letter, I (and my family) have to enter Australia before 25th Nov, 2014. I have two questions here:
> 
> 1) Is there any possibility of getting this date deferred? If yes, how? Due to a newborn baby and some family issues, it looks difficult to travel before that date.
> 
> 2) I heard that they give one year's time to enter the country. In my case, it's just 6 months from date of grant. Why so? Any thoughts? (You can check my PCC and medicals dates in my signature if you need to refer to the same to answer this query.)
> 
> If this entry timeline/date is basis my U.S. PCC, then *I would strongly advise* all those who have to take PCCs of multiple countries that you shouldn't hurry for the same as the date of entry will be a year from your first PCC/medicals. I did this mistake by applying for the U.S. PCC so early in the PR application cycle and hence I got only 6 months from the date of grant to enter Australia!
> 
> Thanks!!


1. IMO, absolutely not possible. Sorry mate!

2. Strange! This should be 1 year from either PCC or Medical whichever is earlier...


----------



## jaideepf1407

WC2015inOZ said:


> You can go anytime between 9am to 11am. After that i think they dont entertain PCC cases. Early you go, early you get the letter.


Your right .its normally only in the morning session.i called and confirmed before going

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## Rah1x

rockyrambo said:


> A 'dependent' can be anyone including parents, siblings, grandparents, etc.


really? where did you see that?
Also, is there any consequence on the application approval if we do that?


----------



## lovetosmack

Rah1x said:


> really? where did you see that?
> Also, is there any consequence on the application approval if we do that?


Who do you want to include? You can include a relative only if they don't have anyone else to cater for them and only if you are their only dependence.


----------



## rockyrambo

I know that ACS letters mention the last date of the current employment (oxymoron! ) as the date of the skill certificate shown to them. However, since the employment got continued in the same company after that date and hence, the actual last date is being mentioned in the visa application. So, there is no harm in it, right? i mean claiming points for that employment is ok?


----------



## lovetosmack

rockyrambo said:


> I know that ACS letters mention the last date of the current employment (oxymoron! ) as the date of the skill certificate shown to them. However, since the employment got continued in the same company after that date and hence, the actual last date is being mentioned in the visa application. So, there is no harm in it, right? i mean claiming points for that employment is ok?


Do you need these months that are not mentioned in ACS to get the needed experience points?


----------



## TheExpatriate

rockyrambo said:


> 1. Form 80 - evidence in favor of not uploading by any of the applicant and still getting the grant. Evidence in favor of CO asking for all the applicants (highly likely, if the CO asks, he asks for all the applicants; along with form 1221)..What i suggest is you can upload 80,1221 for yourself and other applicants besides your mom if you dont want to upload it for her. In my case i am thinking not to upload 80 for her as well.
> 2. Mother's education details - i dont think you'll be able to change the info once the application will get submitted so please enter the correct details only. On another note- hope you're aware of the functional english proof for your mom
> 3. dependency form - hope you're aware of form 47a which you'll have to submit for your mom


My CO requested Forms 80, 1221 from me and 80 only from my wife, who comes from a different country btw (might be related?) .......


----------



## mainak

rt00021 said:


> It's 1 yr from my earliest PCC. Please see my timelines.


Ah - missed that - then totally correct! - start packing...


----------



## rockyrambo

lovetosmack said:


> Do you need these months that are not mentioned in ACS to get the needed experience points?


Yes, I need one month extra to get the points. On the other hand, I have an email from ACS stating that I don't need this month even (because they interpreted after mmyyyy for me inclusive of the month of mmyyyy) but the CO doesn't know this yet. So, I will assume that I need that one month.. But, as I was advised earlier, I can go ahead and claim points because I worked in that company for few more months after the ACS last date. My only concern was the 'last date' mentioned by ACS on the form..!!


----------



## rockyrambo

TheExpatriate said:


> My CO requested Forms 80, 1221 from me and 80 only from my wife, who comes from a different country btw (might be related?) .......


hmmm.. I will analyze at the time of uploading whether I should send mom's form 80 as well. I can however upload 80 and 1221 for myself. Thanks for the info though. There have been many cases here who got away with form 80 and vice versa.


----------



## maq_qatar

rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my family received the PR grant today  ! I have updated the signature.
> 
> Thanks for all the support given by members of this forum. I will continue to be active on the forum.
> 
> Btw, I was assigned to T33 Brisbane but my grant email came from T34 Brisbane.
> 
> rt00021


Many congratulation to you buddy and wish you all the best for future life

Keep sharing your future exp with us.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## hiya_hanan

Superb Like - Amazing, Congratulations & to you family members ! Enjoy the moment !

T&R
hiya_hanan



rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my family received the PR grant today  ! I have updated the signature.
> 
> Thanks for all the support given by members of this forum. I will continue to be active on the forum.
> 
> Btw, I was assigned to T33 Brisbane but my grant email came from T34 Brisbane.
> 
> rt00021


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my family received the PR grant today  ! I have updated the signature.
> 
> Thanks for all the support given by members of this forum. I will continue to be active on the forum.
> 
> Btw, I was assigned to T33 Brisbane but my grant email came from T34 Brisbane.
> 
> rt00021


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

TheExpatriate said:


> Allow me to be the first to congratulate u


Oh so humble!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

koleth said:


> I know all of them in this forum are desperately waiting for their grant and they have been seeking help from the entire member in the forum. It has been a wonderful experience that I had in this forum with all the bits and piece of information from everyone. I once again thank everyone for their all kind of help.
> 
> GUYS THE BELOW INFORMATION IS FOR THE PEOPLE WHO ARE WIATING FOR GRANT AFTER UPLOADING THE EXTRA DOCUMENTS WHICH WERE REQUESTED BY THE CO:
> 
> The CO requested me for Form 80, 1221, medical and PCC for me, my wife and daughter on 29/5/2014, I have uploaded everything on 6/6/2014 and email the same to the email provided by them and I got Auto reply from that mailbox by which I thought that they would have received all the documents. For re confirmation I again send them an email on 9/6/2014 and 20/6/2014 asking them whether they have received my docs as there were no responses from them.
> 
> As per advise from one of the forum member I called DIBP today morning @ 4:30AM IST and spoke to a lady in customer service and she said that they haven't received any document after 21/5/2014 which I uploaded in the initial stage, and that lady told that as we have huge number of application system will take time to update (she also mentioned it will take 2-3 weeks to update), I requested the lady for the CO's email ID so that I can send the email directly to CO but she refused to provide the same and ask me to wait.
> 
> After hearing this from the customer care executive I felt bad as it’s not going anywhere and they are not ready to provide any info about the CO. So I thought of trying the CO email id as [email protected] and send the email attaching all the docs and mentioned that I have sent all the doc on so and so day and sent to the email id that they have provided could you please confirm whether you have received all the doc or not.
> 
> 
> Email went through and there was no bounce back email - that means the email ID was correct. I went to sleep and woke up @ 10:30AM IST and there was grant email in my Inbox.
> So the people who are waiting for GRANT after uploading the entire extra document requested by the CO then please try what I did. Seems like there are some issue with the generic mailbox (Over the limit or so) where we are sending the email to the CO as they are not receiving any emails that we are sending.
> 
> 
> ALL THE BEST FOR ALL WHO ARE WAITING FOR GOLDEN EMAIL



Congrats!


----------



## saketjade

rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my family received the PR grant today  ! I have updated the signature.
> 
> Thanks for all the support given by members of this forum. I will continue to be active on the forum.
> 
> Btw, I was assigned to T33 Brisbane but my grant email came from T34 Brisbane.
> 
> rt00021


Congrats buddy, happy for u


----------



## saketjade

WC2015inOZ said:


> You can go anytime between 9am to 11am. After that i think they dont entertain PCC cases. Early you go, early you get the letter.


Thanks dear , will try in morning


----------



## karnavidyut

Bhasker said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Are there 2 kinds of notary stamps??
> is there a red sticker mandatory by DIBP for a document to b considered properly notarised?
> The one I have has stamp of the notary officer, another stamp that says attested photocopy notary public and a date stamp but I donot have any red/blue sticker.
> Am I good to go or must I have the red stickers too?


If you are talking about attesting true copies, then there is no need for any sticker. The requirement is as below: 
1) It should say True Copy of the original verified by me
2) Everything should be in English
3) It should have details such as address and phone number of the notary


----------



## Arunvas

rockyrambo said:


> Yes, I need one month extra to get the points. On the other hand, I have an email from ACS stating that I don't need this month even (because they interpreted after mmyyyy for me inclusive of the month of mmyyyy) but the CO doesn't know this yet. So, I will assume that I need that one month.. But, as I was advised earlier, I can go ahead and claim points because I worked in that company for few more months after the ACS last date. My only concern was the 'last date' mentioned by ACS on the form..!!


Rambo, You are good to claim points for any months AFTER the dates mentioned in ACS assessment letter, as long as you continue to do the same roles and responsibilities as you mentioned earlier (or as per your ANZO code). Now, you are in the same company as mentioned in the ACS letter, you are badly safe! Enjoy, All the Best


----------



## Rah1x

Hi,

Can someone tell me how to pay the fees? Because I cant find someone with the card that has this big limit....


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me how to pay the fees? Because I cant find someone with the card that has this big limit....


Check with your bank.
If you make an advance payment to your credit card that becomes your excess credit limit.
Sometimes they can give your temporary boost too.
Atleast this is what citibank is ready to do for me.

There are other options like have a credit card from icici against a fd...

Or get prepaid forex single currency card from axis icici or local forex shops


----------



## trying_aussie

Hi Guys

Cud u pls help me with the following queries about the 17page eVisa form?

1. The passport issuing authority in the local RPO, or is it the Govt. of India?

2. I dont have an Aadhar Card, so I have answered 'Does this applicant have national identity documents?' as No, am I right?

3. In the health examination 'Give details' section I have mentioned 'Have completed Medical Tests required for applying for 189 Visa from listed clinic. The health case was submitted to DIBP on ** May 2014.' Am I right is saying this? I have mentioned the HAP ID in the subsequent field.

4. Intended state of residence - can I select 'Unknown' without any any detrimental impact on my appln?

5. Education History - I have only filled up the highest qualification which is B.Tech - do I need to enter all education details in school, a pg certificate course, and numerous other technical certifications I have done?
Also, I have entered course name as 'bachelor of technology', do I need to include specialisation as well in course name? 
Institution name is the college name or is it the university name?

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## rockyrambo

trying_aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Cud u pls help me with the following queries about the 17page eVisa form?
> 
> 1. The passport issuing authority in the local RPO, or is it the Govt. of India?
> 
> 2. I dont have an Aadhar Card, so I have answered 'Does this applicant have national identity documents?' as No, am I right?
> 
> 3. In the health examination 'Give details' section I have mentioned 'Have completed Medical Tests required for applying for 189 Visa from listed clinic. The health case was submitted to DIBP on ** May 2014.' Am I right is saying this? I have mentioned the HAP ID in the subsequent field.
> 
> 4. Intended state of residence - can I select 'Unknown' without any any detrimental impact on my appln?
> 
> 5. Education History - I have only filled up the highest qualification which is B.Tech - do I need to enter all education details in school, a pg certificate course, and numerous other technical certifications I have done?
> Also, I have entered course name as 'bachelor of technology', do I need to include specialisation as well in course name?
> Institution name is the college name or is it the university name?
> 
> Thanks a lot guys.


1. where does it ask for the 'Passport issuing authority?'
2. yes it is fine, you can skip that. else, you can mention driving license (though i dont think it can be a natinoal identity document)
3. yes
4. unkwown is fine
5. just mention the highest education details followed by other educatiion details which are, i think, above secondary level (it states tertiary education or something)..


----------



## rockyrambo

Arunvas said:


> Rambo, You are good to claim points for any months AFTER the dates mentioned in ACS assessment letter, as long as you continue to do the same roles and responsibilities as you mentioned earlier (or as per your ANZO code). Now, you are in the same company as mentioned in the ACS letter, you are badly safe! Enjoy, All the Best


Thanks for the reply Arun, however, I have left that company, however, I have proofs for working in that company for the next few months after the last date mentioned in the acs letter. i was just scared that they might count till the last date mentioend in the acs letter but that shouldn't be the case provided i give them employment proofs after that date, right? 
so i shouldn't be bothered about a straight rejection due to 'overclaiming of points'?


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi guys, 

Hope everyone's doing fine. Took my IELTS last day and really hoping to get a good score. If I do, I'm so going to Australia  wish me luck... 

\m/


----------



## Lilianasolis

*Skill visa 189*

Hi everyone, I have received my invitation for the skill independent visa 189, but I have not seen the document list yet. What do I have to do to find it? and what happen if they ask me a document that takes more than 60 days?

Thanks?


----------



## gabhru

trying_aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Cud u pls help me with the following queries about the 17page eVisa form?
> 
> 1. The passport issuing authority in the local RPO, or is it the Govt. of India?


It is mentioned on the front page of the passport , the office which issued you the passport 

Good Luck for ur application


----------



## ALIPA

Lilianasolis said:


> Hi everyone, I have received my invitation for the skill independent visa 189, but I have not seen the document list yet. What do I have to do to find it? and what happen if they ask me a document that takes more than 60 days?
> 
> Thanks?


Basically you will need to provide proof for points you are claiming. So better to have as much as possible proofs. And when you done with payment, system sets some documents to recomended. So you will be able to see the list.
If it takes more than 28 days to provide document upon request, then you will need to provide a valid reason for delay. If you can prove, document in the process that will be fine


----------



## ALIPA

Oh man..... granted. For me and wife.. so happy... let me celebrate hard and come back to you


----------



## Arunvas

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks for the reply Arun, however, I have left that company, however, I have proofs for working in that company for the next few months after the last date mentioned in the acs letter. i was just scared that they might count till the last date mentioend in the acs letter but that shouldn't be the case provided i give them employment proofs after that date, right?
> so i shouldn't be bothered about a straight rejection due to 'overclaiming of points'?


Yes you are safe! All the Best!


----------



## vicky10sep

ALIPA said:


> Oh man..... granted. For me and wife.. so happy... let me celebrate hard and come back to you



Congrats Dude !! Yeah , celebrate and party hard !! 

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## Happybets

ALIPA said:


> Oh man..... granted. For me and wife.. so happy... let me celebrate hard and come back to you


Very happy for you. Congrats mate.


----------



## austrailadream

ALIPA said:


> Oh man..... granted. For me and wife.. so happy... let me celebrate hard and come back to you


Congrats man. Party time.

Looking at your timeline, wow, it was just too fast, less than 2 months. Please do not forget to update your signature now! 


*189, 263312 EA Submit: 23/10/2013 | IELTS 14/12/2013 Band 7 | EA Result: 07/04/2014 | EOI: 09/04/14 | Invite : 14/04/14 | Lodged on : 29/04/14 | CO : 20/;05/14 | form80 : 21/05/14 *


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ALIPA said:


> Oh man..... granted. For me and wife.. so happy... let me celebrate hard and come back to you


Congrats!


----------



## Mattooose

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me how to pay the fees? Because I cant find someone with the card that has this big limit....


Hi,
The best option available is the ICICI travel card.


Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## Mattooose

Dear All,
I have a question with respect to the grant.
How does a grant look like ? Is it a softcopy document that would be send to our email ? 
Or is it stamped on our passport, just like any other Visa ?
Are we supposed to carry it always with us in our pocket while in AUS ?

Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## bond_bhai

Mattooose said:


> Dear All,
> I have a question with respect to the grant.
> How does a grant look like ? Is it a softcopy document that would be send to our email ?
> Or is it stamped on our passport, just like any other Visa ?
> Are we supposed to carry it always with us in our pocket while in AUS ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mattooose


It sent in an email as a pdf attachment. You can take a printout if you want to. You can get it "stamped" or popularly called as "getting a visa label" on your passport by paying additional cost (150$ after July 1st).


----------



## ankita009jain

AussiePR said:


> Hi Ankita,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you. I have no clarity as to what my status is after filing the visa application and whether the agent has uploaded the documents that I provided them. Even my agent is very rude and does provide a clear picture about the status.
> 
> There is infact a way to find out about your status by creating an individual IMMI account and then importing your application into that account. I believe many people on this forum have done a similar thing to check their status. I am yet to do it as I am a little worried just incase my agent comes to know about it or if it affects my application in any way although everyone on this forum have suggested that the agent will not know if you import your application in a different IMMI account.
> 
> Btw, are you from Mumbai? Just wondering if your agent is same as mine?


Hi,

I belong Delhi. Do you really think an new account is such a good idea. Will a new account mean proces starts from scratch.


----------



## Achilles_as

By Gods grace, today we got the grant for me and my wife!!! This is a great moment of relief and happiness for us. I would like to thank everyone in this forum for all the help, guidance and support which was extended to me during this entire process. I will not mention names as I am sure to miss out someone or the other, but it goes without mention that each and everyone of you are impeccably awesome. Thank you once again. 

I will still hang around so that I continue to contribute and learn at the same time. I have updated my signature for reference.


----------



## Achilles_as

ALIPA said:


> Oh man..... granted. For me and wife.. so happy... let me celebrate hard and come back to you


Congrats Alipa!!


----------



## mainak

ALIPA said:


> Oh man..... granted. For me and wife.. so happy... let me celebrate hard and come back to you


Congratulation - long time huh!!


----------



## mainak

Achilles_as said:


> By Gods grace, today we got the grant for me and my wife!!! This is a great moment of relief and happiness for us. I would like to thank everyone in this forum for all the help, guidance and support which was extended to me during this entire process. I will not mention names as I am sure to miss out someone or the other, but it goes without mention that each and everyone of you are impeccably awesome. Thank you once again.
> 
> I will still hang around so that I continue to contribute and learn at the same time. I have updated my signature for reference.


Another old hat finally awarded!

Congrats


----------



## vicky10sep

Achilles_as said:


> By Gods grace, today we got the grant for me and my wife!!! This is a great moment of relief and happiness for us. I would like to thank everyone in this forum for all the help, guidance and support which was extended to me during this entire process. I will not mention names as I am sure to miss out someone or the other, but it goes without mention that each and everyone of you are impeccably awesome. Thank you once again.
> 
> I will still hang around so that I continue to contribute and learn at the same time. I have updated my signature for reference.


Congratulations Dude !! .. enjoy and relax now 

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## sudarshan1987

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me how to pay the fees? Because I cant find someone with the card that has this big limit....


Go to any bank in your city and ask for AUD travel or forex card. Upload currency in to it and make payment. Bank may ask why you need it for which you can show the visa invite.


----------



## sudarshan1987

ALIPA said:


> Oh man..... granted. For me and wife.. so happy... let me celebrate hard and come back to you


Congrats...I see you are from Srilanka. Its my favorite holiday destination. I just love the beaches of Mirrisa, Hikkaduwa & Bentota


----------



## AussiePR

ankita009jain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I belong Delhi. Do you really think an new account is such a good idea. Will a new account mean proces starts from scratch.


Well, I don't think it a bad idea either if you want to track you application progress and stay updated with your latest developments considering the the agent does not provide a timely update.

After confirming with the seniors on this forum many of whom have done this, I created an individual IMMI account and imported my application to it. This would not start the process from scratch. If just allows you to view your application status.


----------



## AussiePR

Achilles_as said:


> By Gods grace, today we got the grant for me and my wife!!! This is a great moment of relief and happiness for us. I would like to thank everyone in this forum for all the help, guidance and support which was extended to me during this entire process. I will not mention names as I am sure to miss out someone or the other, but it goes without mention that each and everyone of you are impeccably awesome. Thank you once again.
> 
> I will still hang around so that I continue to contribute and learn at the same time. I have updated my signature for reference.


Congrats buddy... Party hard!!


----------



## AussiePR

ALIPA said:


> Oh man..... granted. For me and wife.. so happy... let me celebrate hard and come back to you


Congrats!!


----------



## Bhasker

rt00021 said:


> Not really, *buddy Bhasker*. Red sticker isn't necessary at least for ACS skill assessment. I didn't have to submit any notarized document for visa application so I can't comment on that.


First of all, lemme congratulate you on the Grant. Wish you and your family the best for life ahead in Oz. :hug:
Thanks for responding on the query too, I gave normal notarised papers (without red stamps) in ACS and I got the ACS Approval. So my guess is that it should work this time around as well.


----------



## saketjade

Guys,

I dont know how it happened. Can you belive it, coz i m not able to belive it.
Can anybody pls help me understand ?
I had been contacted by Co for PCC on 3rd june, my wifes PCC got stuck.
Today morning we got the PCC at 10.50 am
Wife scanned it n sent to me at 11 am
I sent the same to CO 11.10 am
GRANTED 11.20 AM

Pls help me figure out, how should i start celebrating since i know, you can find me at any pune gutter by the time i stop celebrating


----------



## Bhasker

karnavidyut said:


> If you are talking about attesting true copies, then there is no need for any sticker. The requirement is as below:
> 1) It should say True Copy of the original verified by me
> 2) Everything should be in English
> 3) It should have details such as address and phone number of the notary


Hi Karnavidyut,

Its all in english but it has only name of notary officer, registration number but not her address/phone no.
Also it says attested photocopy and not 'True Copy of the original verified by me'. 

Please note that I went to the same notary officer during ACS and I got the ACS approval with these regular notary stamps but this is visa so m being ultra careful may be a little too careful I guess.


----------



## vicky10sep

saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> I dont know how it happened. Can you belive it, coz i m not able to belive it.
> Can anybody pls help me understand ?
> I had been contacted by Co for PCC on 3rd june, my wifes PCC got stuck.
> Today morning we got the PCC at 10.50 am
> Wife scanned it n sent to me at 11 am
> I sent the same to CO 11.10 am
> GRANTED 11.20 AM
> 
> Pls help me figure out, how should i start celebrating since i know, you can find me at any pune gutter by the time i stop celebrating



lucky you dude !! now enjoy .. stop figuring out what happened ...
Which team was you assigned to?

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## chiku2006

saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> I dont know how it happened. Can you belive it, coz i m not able to belive it.
> Can anybody pls help me understand ?
> I had been contacted by Co for PCC on 3rd june, my wifes PCC got stuck.
> Today morning we got the PCC at 10.50 am
> Wife scanned it n sent to me at 11 am
> I sent the same to CO 11.10 am
> GRANTED 11.20 AM
> 
> Pls help me figure out, how should i start celebrating since i know, you can find me at any pune gutter by the time i stop celebrating


Wow that's awesome dude... why would you be found in a gutter? ? Take it easy man ;-)


----------



## Bhasker

saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> I dont know how it happened. Can you belive it, coz i m not able to belive it.
> Can anybody pls help me understand ?
> I had been contacted by Co for PCC on 3rd june, my wifes PCC got stuck.
> Today morning we got the PCC at 10.50 am
> Wife scanned it n sent to me at 11 am
> I sent the same to CO 11.10 am
> GRANTED 11.20 AM
> 
> Pls help me figure out, how should i start celebrating since i know, you can find me at any pune gutter by the time i stop celebrating


Hahaha......Congratulations man! arty:
Party Hard. Though I wouldn't recommend getting in the gutter.


----------



## saketjade

vicky10sep said:


> lucky you dude !! now enjoy .. stop figuring out what happened ...
> Which team was you assigned to?
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


Thanks man,

Co - Adelaide team 4 CO initials MB


----------



## Sandy J

ALIPA said:


> Oh man..... granted. For me and wife.. so happy... let me celebrate hard and come back to you


Congrats Alipa !!


----------



## Sandy J

Achilles_as said:


> By Gods grace, today we got the grant for me and my wife!!! This is a great moment of relief and happiness for us. I would like to thank everyone in this forum for all the help, guidance and support which was extended to me during this entire process. I will not mention names as I am sure to miss out someone or the other, but it goes without mention that each and everyone of you are impeccably awesome. Thank you once again.
> 
> I will still hang around so that I continue to contribute and learn at the same time. I have updated my signature for reference.


Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## rockyrambo

Arunvas said:


> Yes you are safe! All the Best!


hey..what i am hearing is that i will have to submit an updated reference letter if i stayed with the same company and at the same position.. This i did, however, i had submitted a thirdy party statutory declaration before so cant get it again..so, now should i also submit a self declaration stating that my roles remained the same as mentioned before..along with the other employment documents.. has anyone done this kind of a thing before?


----------



## saketjade

Bhasker said:


> Hahaha......Congratulations man! arty:
> Party Hard. Though I wouldn't recommend getting in the gutter.


Will try to stay away from same eace:


----------



## Sandy J

saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> I dont know how it happened. Can you belive it, coz i m not able to belive it.
> Can anybody pls help me understand ?
> I had been contacted by Co for PCC on 3rd june, my wifes PCC got stuck.
> Today morning we got the PCC at 10.50 am
> Wife scanned it n sent to me at 11 am
> I sent the same to CO 11.10 am
> GRANTED 11.20 AM
> 
> Pls help me figure out, how should i start celebrating since i know, you can find me at any pune gutter by the time i stop celebrating


Good narration. Party hard. Congo


----------



## rajemailid

This is simply awesome news. Burst a balloon to check if its real or in dream 




saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> I dont know how it happened. Can you belive it, coz i m not able to belive it.
> Can anybody pls help me understand ?
> I had been contacted by Co for PCC on 3rd june, my wifes PCC got stuck.
> Today morning we got the PCC at 10.50 am
> Wife scanned it n sent to me at 11 am
> I sent the same to CO 11.10 am
> GRANTED 11.20 AM
> 
> Pls help me figure out, how should i start celebrating since i know, you can find me at any pune gutter by the time i stop celebrating


----------



## haq82

I am a 189 Applicant : Awaiting PR visa finalization from a high risk country. Applied in December 2012. 
1. My medicals including all applicants included with my application are valid till October 22, 2014.
2. PCC & All documents as requested including Form 80 etc as requested by my CO are sent. The last email from my CO was, yes we have received all the documents. - The email also contains the standard text, department cannot provide with any timelines, etc etc, ... Teh last email was on June 12, 2014.
3.Yesterday (June 23, 2014) i came to know that my spouse is 5 weeks pregnant (Her medicals are valid till October 22, 2014) as CO extended it for 6 months.

My question is : 
1. Should i inform CO regarding my wife's pregnancy.
2. Will that impact the decision?
3. Can i wait till Medical expires for the decision and inform the CO near to medical expiry that she is pregnant? - I know this step leads to waiting time till birth of new child?
4. Legally is it allowed if we are granted visa say in a months time. and we land in Australia by before October (Medicals Validitiy) and Child birth takes place in Australia? is it something to be considered? inform CO about?


----------



## Bhasker

*Police Clearnace Upload State or National?*

Hi Guys,

I finally have my PPC with me

I am trying to upload it, there are 2 options in the dropdown that seem relevant:
1) Overseas Police Clearance National
2) Overseas Police Clearance State/Local

Which one should I choose?

P.S: The stamp on PCC says 'Ministry Of External Affairs - Passport office Jaipur' (Jaipur being the city here)


----------



## mamunvega

haq82 said:


> I am a 189 Applicant : Awaiting PR visa finalization from a high risk country. Applied in December 2012.
> 1. My medicals including all applicants included with my application are valid till October 22, 2014.
> 2. PCC & All documents as requested including Form 80 etc as requested by my CO are sent. The last email from my CO was, yes we have received all the documents. - The email also contains the standard text, department cannot provide with any timelines, etc etc, ... Teh last email was on June 12, 2014.
> 3.Yesterday (June 23, 2014) i came to know that my spouse is 5 weeks pregnant (Her medicals are valid till October 22, 2014) as CO extended it for 6 months.
> 
> My question is :
> 1. Should i inform CO regarding my wife's pregnancy.
> 2. Will that impact the decision?
> 3. Can i wait till Medical expires for the decision and inform the CO near to medical expiry that she is pregnant? - I know this step leads to waiting time till birth of new child?
> 4. Legally is it allowed if we are granted visa say in a months time. and we land in Australia by before October (Medicals Validitiy) and Child birth takes place in Australia? is it something to be considered? inform CO about?



If I were you, I wouldhave waited till third week of Sept and then confirm the news to CO...I would have take a chance about your fourth Option, its legal as well....However, if nothing happens You must inform CO before Oct comes !!

I am very naive about this but Seniors please advise...its a good question though..!!

:madgrin: :bolt: ..Sydney....


----------



## mainak

Bhasker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally have my PPC with me
> 
> I am trying to upload it, there are 2 options in the dropdown that seem relevant:
> 1) Overseas Police Clearance National
> 2) Overseas Police Clearance State/Local
> 
> Which one should I choose?
> 
> P.S: The stamp on PCC says 'Ministry Of External Affairs - Passport office Jaipur' (Jaipur being the city here)


National without doubt as state thing usually applies for US where each state gives separate PCC whereas it is a PCC for whole India


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> I dont know how it happened. Can you belive it, coz i m not able to belive it.
> Can anybody pls help me understand ?
> I had been contacted by Co for PCC on 3rd june, my wifes PCC got stuck.
> Today morning we got the PCC at 10.50 am
> Wife scanned it n sent to me at 11 am
> I sent the same to CO 11.10 am
> GRANTED 11.20 AM
> 
> Pls help me figure out, how should i start celebrating since i know, you can find me at any pune gutter by the time i stop celebrating



Hey Congratulations..:whoo:


----------



## Santhosh.15

saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> I dont know how it happened. Can you belive it, coz i m not able to belive it.
> Can anybody pls help me understand ?
> I had been contacted by Co for PCC on 3rd june, my wifes PCC got stuck.
> Today morning we got the PCC at 10.50 am
> Wife scanned it n sent to me at 11 am
> I sent the same to CO 11.10 am
> GRANTED 11.20 AM
> 
> Pls help me figure out, how should i start celebrating since i know, you can find me at any pune gutter by the time i stop celebrating


Don bother how it had happened. Just party hard man...

Congrats and Good luck


----------



## Bhasker

mainak said:


> National without doubt as state thing usually applies for US where each state gives separate PCC whereas it is a PCC for whole India


Thanks for the response mainak. 
BTW Just noticed your signature. Congos on the Grant man! Suddenly there are so many Grant notifications and Congratulations mssgs on this forum that it's hard to keep track. Hope it stays like this!


----------



## saketjade

rt00021 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received my PR. Once you get the PR, is the status of application in ImmiAccount is 'Finalised' or 'Granted'? In my case it's showing as 'Finalised'. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


Finalised


----------



## mithu93ku

haq82 said:


> I am a 189 Applicant : Awaiting PR visa finalization from a high risk country. Applied in December 2012.
> 1. My medicals including all applicants included with my application are valid till October 22, 2014.
> 2. PCC & All documents as requested including Form 80 etc as requested by my CO are sent. The last email from my CO was, yes we have received all the documents. - The email also contains the standard text, department cannot provide with any timelines, etc etc, ... Teh last email was on June 12, 2014.
> 3.Yesterday (June 23, 2014) i came to know that my spouse is 5 weeks pregnant (Her medicals are valid till October 22, 2014) as CO extended it for 6 months.
> 
> My question is :
> 1. Should i inform CO regarding my wife's pregnancy.
> 2. Will that impact the decision?
> 3. Can i wait till Medical expires for the decision and inform the CO near to medical expiry that she is pregnant? - I know this step leads to waiting time till birth of new child?
> 4. Legally is it allowed if we are granted visa say in a months time. and we land in Australia by before October (Medicals Validitiy) and Child birth takes place in Australia? is it something to be considered? inform CO about?


Dear haq82,
My suggestion is - You should inform your CO immediately regarding your wife's pregnancy. CO might consider your wife's previous medicals if you get grant soon or extent the date of medicals expire. And by informing CO you will remain transparent about the change of circumstances.


----------



## manmvk

*Congrats All!!!*



hiya_hanan said:


> Guys, the Golden mail it is ! Tears were just rolling down my eyes !
> T&R
> hiya_hanan


Congratulation Hiya!!...All the very best to you and your family....



krish1420 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the day has come where I can also use the phrase - "I received my grant" that too, a Direct Grant!!
> Thanks!
> Krish1420


Congratulation Krish!!...All the very best to you and your family....



navant said:


> Once again thanks to people in the forum . even though i was inactive .this was one place i was keep hanging when i was feeling frustrated on my Grant , and All the best for speedy grant to others.


Congratulation Navant!!...All the very best to you and your family....



gururajan said:


> Guys, I got my grant letter today and thank you for all the help.


Congratulation Gururajan!!...All the very best to you and your family....



jatadi said:


> Dear all!
> With the grace of God we have got our visa grant today.It came from Adelaide Team 2 CO:LC


Congratulation Jatadi!!...All the very best to you and your family....



koleth said:


> With the blessing of almighty and with all the help & support from all the friends in this forum I got my GOLDEN email of Grant today.


Congratulation Koleth!!...All the very best to you and your family....



rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I and my family received the PR grant today  !
> rt00021


Congratulation Rt!!...All the very best to you and your family....



ALIPA said:


> Oh man..... granted. For me and wife.. so happy... let me celebrate hard and come back to you


Congratulation Alipa!!...All the very best to you and your family....



Achilles_as said:


> By Gods grace, today we got the grant for me and my wife!!!


Congratulation Achilles!!...All the very best to you and your family....



saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> I dont know how it happened. Today morning we got the PCC at 10.50 am
> Wife scanned it n sent to me at 11 am
> I sent the same to CO 11.10 am
> GRANTED 11.




Congratulation Saketjade!!...All the very best to you and your family....


----------



## bond_bhai

haq82 said:


> I am a 189 Applicant : Awaiting PR visa finalization from a high risk country. Applied in December 2012.
> 1. My medicals including all applicants included with my application are valid till October 22, 2014.
> 2. PCC & All documents as requested including Form 80 etc as requested by my CO are sent. The last email from my CO was, yes we have received all the documents. - The email also contains the standard text, department cannot provide with any timelines, etc etc, ... Teh last email was on June 12, 2014.
> 3.Yesterday (June 23, 2014) i came to know that my spouse is 5 weeks pregnant (Her medicals are valid till October 22, 2014) as CO extended it for 6 months.
> 
> My question is :
> 1. Should i inform CO regarding my wife's pregnancy.
> 2. Will that impact the decision?
> 3. Can i wait till Medical expires for the decision and inform the CO near to medical expiry that she is pregnant? - I know this step leads to waiting time till birth of new child?
> 4. Legally is it allowed if we are granted visa say in a months time. and we land in Australia by before October (Medicals Validitiy) and Child birth takes place in Australia? is it something to be considered? inform CO about?


First : If you get your Visa, check if your wife can/or allowed to fly while being pregnant. Usually, You can fly without restriction during your first and second trimesters, but during your third trimester you may run into some restrictions. So, check on this first.

Second: If she cannot fly, then you will end applying for your kids Visa from offshore - which might take a long time, usually 12months (i am not sure abt the timeslines). 

Third: If she can fly to Aussie and have a child born in Aus - this is perfectly legal. Comes with the added advantage of Aus citizenship for the kid.

You can inform CO and ask him/her to wait until you kid is born, add your kid also to the application. Get visas for all of them and then fly together. But, it involves some wait. Usually if you have not completed Meds, in these cases - the COs put your app on hold until the child birth and then issue grant after Meds and addition of kid to the application. This saves you waiting time for kids Visa + cost of the "new" application. However, i am not sure abt your case since the Meds is already complete in your case.

Its upto you what you want to do.


----------



## mamunvega

so many 189 grants in last couple of months...any statistics about this...how many VISAs were given out...


----------



## Rah1x

Hi,

I have a small confusion here,

The Australian High Commission in our country says that the visa application must be lodged via Australian Visa Application Centres (AVACs). However, the Invitation from skillselect I got doesnt say so, instead it gave me the regular link to immiAccount (like the rest of you).. I have already filled the immiAccount form and ready for submission. What to do now?!!

Thanks..


----------



## ChinnuBangalore

Hi Mithu, How are you doing? Its been a long time since I logged into ExpatForum. Happy to see you helping people here.


----------



## lovetosmack

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a small confusion here,
> 
> The Australian High Commission in our country says that the visa application must be lodged via Australian Visa Application Centres (AVACs). However, the Invitation from skillselect I got doesnt say so, instead it gave me the regular link to immiAccount (like the rest of you).. I have already filled the immiAccount form and ready for submission. What to do now?!!
> 
> Thanks..


Submit it.


----------



## Rah1x

lovetosmack said:


> Submit it.


via AVACs? or online?

Also, they are saying something about biometric stuff (I suppose thumb and photo)... Will the CO ask for that?


----------



## prseeker

alipa said:


> oh man..... Granted. For me and wife.. So happy... Let me celebrate hard and come back to you


 congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prseeker

achilles_as said:


> by gods grace, today we got the grant for me and my wife!!! This is a great moment of relief and happiness for us. I would like to thank everyone in this forum for all the help, guidance and support which was extended to me during this entire process. I will not mention names as i am sure to miss out someone or the other, but it goes without mention that each and everyone of you are impeccably awesome. Thank you once again.
> 
> I will still hang around so that i continue to contribute and learn at the same time. I have updated my signature for reference.


congrats


----------



## samdam

saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> I dont know how it happened. Can you belive it, coz i m not able to belive it.
> Can anybody pls help me understand ?
> I had been contacted by Co for PCC on 3rd june, my wifes PCC got stuck.
> Today morning we got the PCC at 10.50 am
> Wife scanned it n sent to me at 11 am
> I sent the same to CO 11.10 am
> GRANTED 11.20 AM
> 
> Pls help me figure out, how should i start celebrating since i know, you can find me at any pune gutter by the time i stop celebrating


Ha ha ha I had been to Pune many times I can imagine how you would look like  heartiest congratulations enjoy


----------



## lovetosmack

Rah1x said:


> via AVACs? or online?
> 
> Also, they are saying something about biometric stuff (I suppose thumb and photo)... Will the CO ask for that?


@Rah1x: I know it used to be paper-based before but I don't think that is the way it is outside Australia anymore. So, you should probably be submitting it online just like all others.

Are you from Pakistan ? A lot of people here are not sure how things work with High Risk countries. That could be the reason why not many might not be responding as quick as others. There is a separate thread where Pakistanis are helping each other and are also active on other threads like this one. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis.html

You might get more definitive answers there.


----------



## Kavya9

Hi,

I am still waiting for grant. But could anyone please suggest which threads to visit in this expatforum once we receive Grant? 

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## TheExpatriate

Kavya9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still waiting for grant. But could anyone please suggest which threads to visit in this expatforum once we receive Grant?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Make the "I got the grant but not you, losers" thread


----------



## JeDiKnight

rockyrambo said:


> 1. Form 80 - evidence in favor of not uploading by any of the applicant and still getting the grant. Evidence in favor of CO asking for all the applicants (highly likely, if the CO asks, he asks for all the applicants; along with form 1221)..What i suggest is you can upload 80,1221 for yourself and other applicants besides your mom if you dont want to upload it for her. In my case i am thinking not to upload 80 for her as well.
> 2. Mother's education details - i dont think you'll be able to change the info once the application will get submitted so please enter the correct details only. On another note- hope you're aware of the functional english proof for your mom
> 3. dependency form - hope you're aware of form 47a which you'll have to submit for your mom


thanks. i will wait for my mom to get the details and then enter the correct one then. and yes i am aware about the english requirement n all..


----------



## JeDiKnight

rockyrambo said:


> hey..what i am hearing is that i will have to submit an updated reference letter if i stayed with the same company and at the same position.. This i did, however, i had submitted a thirdy party statutory declaration before so cant get it again..so, now should i also submit a self declaration stating that my roles remained the same as mentioned before..along with the other employment documents.. has anyone done this kind of a thing before?


i dont think you need to update your reference letters/stat dec again. you can provide payslips, relieving letter etc to prove your continued occupation...


----------



## mamunvega

TheExpatriate said:


> Make the "I got the grant but not you, losers" thread


this is so [email protected]@ TheExpatriate...

:banplease: :rofl:


----------



## sunnyalt

Hello Everyone, 
I've NO idea when I'll be allocated to a case officer. Currently my case is with Adelaide Team 13 (processing team) and they have emailed me the following: 

"Please note that Team 13 is responsible for obtaining the information requested below in order to facilitate the smoother processing of your application. Team 13 is not responsible for assessing your application and therefore Team 13 does not respond to status update requests."

"Your application has not been allocated to team 13 for assessment. Team 13 is conducting preliminary preparation of your case to allow faster processing when allocated to a case officer. When your application is allocated to a case officer, they will contact you within two weeks. If you have already been allocated a case officer, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application. Please forward the requested information to team 13 at your earliest convenience within 28 days of the request. Please note that team 13 does not respond to status update requests."

This clearly means that I've no CO even after the 12th week 

Can anyone suggest me what should I do?


----------



## Santhosh.15

sunnyalt said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I've NO idea when I'll be allocated to a case officer. Currently my case is with Adelaide Team 13 (processing team) and they have emailed me the following:
> 
> "Please note that Team 13 is responsible for obtaining the information requested below in order to facilitate the smoother processing of your application. Team 13 is not responsible for assessing your application and therefore Team 13 does not respond to status update requests."
> 
> "Your application has not been allocated to team 13 for assessment. Team 13 is conducting preliminary preparation of your case to allow faster processing when allocated to a case officer. When your application is allocated to a case officer, they will contact you within two weeks. If you have already been allocated a case officer, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application. Please forward the requested information to team 13 at your earliest convenience within 28 days of the request. Please note that team 13 does not respond to status update requests."
> 
> This clearly means that I've no CO even after the 12th week
> 
> Can anyone suggest me what should I do?


I dont think much can be done other than waiting buddy.

Can you pls tell me you are in 189 or 190 as i operate on phone, unable to see your signature.

Good luck.


----------



## sunnyalt

santhosh.15 said:


> i dont think much can be done other than waiting buddy.
> 
> Can you pls tell me you are in 189 or 190 as i operate on phone, unable to see your signature.
> 
> Good luck.


189


----------



## prseeker

Santhosh.15 said:


> I dont think much can be done other than waiting buddy.
> 
> Can you pls tell me you are in 189 or 190 as i operate on phone, unable to see your signature.
> 
> Good luck.


Did u call them?


----------



## Santhosh.15

sunnyalt said:


> 189


Oh ok. 12 weeks appears to be bit long considering 189 grants in the last couple of months.

I am sure your grant is on the way. Good luck.


----------



## Santhosh.15

prseeker said:


> Did u call them?


Me or Sunny ??


----------



## TheExpatriate

sunnyalt said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I've NO idea when I'll be allocated to a case officer. Currently my case is with Adelaide Team 13 (processing team) and they have emailed me the following:
> 
> "Please note that Team 13 is responsible for obtaining the information requested below in order to facilitate the smoother processing of your application. Team 13 is not responsible for assessing your application and therefore Team 13 does not respond to status update requests."
> 
> "Your application has not been allocated to team 13 for assessment. Team 13 is conducting preliminary preparation of your case to allow faster processing when allocated to a case officer. When your application is allocated to a case officer, they will contact you within two weeks. If you have already been allocated a case officer, please continue to communicate directly with them regarding your application. Please forward the requested information to team 13 at your earliest convenience within 28 days of the request. Please note that team 13 does not respond to status update requests."
> 
> This clearly means that I've no CO even after the 12th week
> 
> Can anyone suggest me what should I do?




Apparently, you will undergo sec check, and this team is like collecting data to pass to security agencies .......


----------



## sunnyalt

TheExpatriate said:


> Apparently, you will undergo sec check, and this team is like collecting data to pass to security agencies .......


Well surprisingly they asked me to provide details of my schooling till grade 12th which I sent on the same day. NO response after that so I'm presuming NO case officer


----------



## TheExpatriate

sunnyalt said:


> We'll surprisingly they asked me provide details of my schooling till grade 12th which I sent on the same day. NO response after that so I'm presuming NO case officer


Understood ....... they are collecting the information to do the checks with the external agencies, then once cleared, pass it on to a CO. Maybe it's a new strategy to offload long-running cases with external checks off the CO's back.


----------



## sunnyalt

TheExpatriate said:


> Understood ....... they are collecting the information to do the checks with the external agencies, then once cleared, pass it on to a CO. Maybe it's a new strategy to offload long-running cases with external checks off the CO's back.


It's very hard to predict and I'm an ONSHRE applicant so I was presuming that my case processing would be much faster than OFFSHORE applicants.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sunnyalt said:


> It's very hard to predict and I'm an ONSHRE applicant so I was presuming that my case processing would be much faster than OFFSHORE applicants.


how long is your current visa valid until?


----------



## sunnyalt

TheExpatriate said:


> how long is your current visa valid until?


I'm on TR (Skilled Graduate Visa Subclass 485) and it is valid until June 2015.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sunnyalt said:


> I'm on TR (Skilled Graduate Visa Subclass 485) and it is valid until June 2015.


Inha Allah you will get the PR before it expires. Is that visa (485) extensible?


----------



## sunnyalt

TheExpatriate said:


> Inha Allah you will get the PR before it expires. Is that visa (485) extensible?


No. After expiry of this visa, I will automatically be transferred to 'Bridging Visa A' and it will remain valid until DIBP will finalise my case.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sunnyalt said:


> No. After expiry of this visa, I will automatically be transferred to 'Bridging Visa A' and it will remain valid until DIBP will finalise my case.


So why are you concerned...... let it take as much as it takes ....... after all you're onshore ....... 

Best of luck


----------



## sunnyalt

TheExpatriate said:


> So why are you concerned...... let it take as much as it takes ....... after all you're onshore .......
> 
> Best of luck


Oh yeah (I'm proud to be an ONSHORE applicant who has got a Full-Time job in OZ as well lol) however I've so many other commitments in my life that's why I'm very much concerned about finalisation of my application. Also, after getting PR, I just have to spend ONE more year to get Australian Citizenship


----------



## Achilles_as

Bhasker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally have my PPC with me
> 
> I am trying to upload it, there are 2 options in the dropdown that seem relevant:
> 1) Overseas Police Clearance National
> 2) Overseas Police Clearance State/Local
> 
> Which one should I choose?
> 
> P.S: The stamp on PCC says 'Ministry Of External Affairs - Passport office Jaipur' (Jaipur being the city here)


National PCC. State is used for countries like US where each state can provide its own PCC as well.
Btw you from Jaipur dude?


----------



## Achilles_as

rt00021 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received my PR. Once you get the PR, is the status of application in ImmiAccount now 'Finalised' or 'Granted'? In my case it's showing as 'Finalised'. Please advise.
> 
> Thanks.


Finalized. Enter the application, on the right side of applicant name it will say "Granted".

Congrats dude!!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

sunnyalt said:


> Oh yeah (I'm proud to be an ONSHORE applicant who has got a Full-Time job in OZ as well lol) however I've so many other commitments in my life that's why I'm very much concerned about finalisation of my application. Also, after getting PR, I just have to spend ONE more year to get Australian Citizenship


First World Problems


----------



## Achilles_as

saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> I dont know how it happened. Can you belive it, coz i m not able to belive it.
> Can anybody pls help me understand ?
> I had been contacted by Co for PCC on 3rd june, my wifes PCC got stuck.
> Today morning we got the PCC at 10.50 am
> Wife scanned it n sent to me at 11 am
> I sent the same to CO 11.10 am
> GRANTED 11.20 AM
> 
> Pls help me figure out, how should i start celebrating since i know, you can find me at any pune gutter by the time i stop celebrating


Congrats dude!!! Enjoy!!! 
But why gutter man


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Achilles_as said:


> By Gods grace, today we got the grant for me and my wife!!! This is a great moment of relief and happiness for us. I would like to thank everyone in this forum for all the help, guidance and support which was extended to me during this entire process. I will not mention names as I am sure to miss out someone or the other, but it goes without mention that each and everyone of you are impeccably awesome. Thank you once again.
> 
> I will still hang around so that I continue to contribute and learn at the same time. I have updated my signature for reference.


Congrats buddy!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> I dont know how it happened. Can you belive it, coz i m not able to belive it.
> Can anybody pls help me understand ?
> I had been contacted by Co for PCC on 3rd june, my wifes PCC got stuck.
> Today morning we got the PCC at 10.50 am
> Wife scanned it n sent to me at 11 am
> I sent the same to CO 11.10 am
> GRANTED 11.20 AM
> 
> Pls help me figure out, how should i start celebrating since i know, you can find me at any pune gutter by the time i stop celebrating


Hahaha!!!
Congrats man!!!

Go on a holiday and celebrate as if its your bachelor party

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Auzi2012

Dear All

I am requesting your opinion on the following:

What if somebody have not completed his/her employment contract and leave the organisation without serving notice period. Would it effect him/her passing the character test for Australia.


----------



## prseeker

Santhosh.15 said:


> Me or Sunny ??


Maalik did YOU call DIBP ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Auzi2012 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am requesting your opinion on the following:
> 
> What if somebody have not completed his/her employment contract and leave the organisation without serving notice period. Would it effect him/her passing the character test for Australia.


if the ex employer sues and u get a criminal conviction, yes

If it appears on a PCC as an offence, yes

If a country refuses to give u a PCC because of that (happened to a Pakistani guy on the forum here who worked in the UAE and left and now the UAE won't give him a PCC to begin with), yes



otherwise NO


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Hi guys!!

Got a mail from my CO today, asking for PCC for me and wife!!
Funny thing is I had already submitted it in may itself.
Am puzzled now as to what the hell do they do back there!!????

But also feels good since it means they are getting ready for 1st July with all pending 199 applicants, otherwise they would not have followed up now and instead let it be pending till their mood changes.

Best of luck guys!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Achilles_as said:


> By Gods grace, today we got the grant for me and my wife!!! This is a great moment of relief and happiness for us. I would like to thank everyone in this forum for all the help, guidance and support which was extended to me during this entire process. I will not mention names as I am sure to miss out someone or the other, but it goes without mention that each and everyone of you are impeccably awesome. Thank you once again.
> 
> I will still hang around so that I continue to contribute and learn at the same time. I have updated my signature for reference.


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> I dont know how it happened. Can you belive it, coz i m not able to belive it.
> Can anybody pls help me understand ?
> I had been contacted by Co for PCC on 3rd june, my wifes PCC got stuck.
> Today morning we got the PCC at 10.50 am
> Wife scanned it n sent to me at 11 am
> I sent the same to CO 11.10 am
> GRANTED 11.20 AM
> 
> Pls help me figure out, how should i start celebrating since i know, you can find me at any pune gutter by the time i stop celebrating


Congrats!


----------



## Jullz

Have someone on this forum assessed their skills at Vetassess for Transport Company Manager (149413)?
A friend of mine is seeking for some advice and can't find no one with this occupation :|
Thanks


----------



## rockyrambo

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Got a mail from my CO today, asking for PCC for me and wife!!
> Funny thing is I had already submitted it in may itself.
> Am puzzled now as to what the hell do they do back there!!????
> 
> But also feels good since it means they are getting ready for 1st July with all pending 199 applicants, otherwise they would not have followed up now and instead let it be pending till their mood changes.
> 
> Best of luck guys!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


bhai congrats !!! your grant is few days away now


----------



## rockyrambo

*Urgent*

I am applying for visa in an hour or so however have an urgent query

I worked for companies A, X, B and C in chronological order. C is my current company. I submitted to ACS information only about A and B as at that time I was in company B, however, I didn't mention anything about company X. ACS letter doesn't say anything about X. 
My experience in X is irrelevant to the ANZSCO code and I am not claiming any points for it. Should I mention X in my visa application form? I have the joining and release documents for company X and maybe a payslip or so. But it is irrelevant and not mentioned on the ACS letter. Should I go ahead and mention it.

Please reply urgently !!!!!


----------



## Jullz

rockyrambo said:


> I am applying for visa in an hour or so however have an urgent query
> 
> I worked for companies A, X, B and C in chronological order. C is my current company. I submitted to ACS information only about A and B as at that time I was in company B, however, I didn't mention anything about company X. ACS letter doesn't say anything about X.
> My experience in X is irrelevant to the ANZSCO code and I am not claiming any points for it. Should I mention X in my visa application form? I have the joining and release documents for company X and maybe a payslip or so. But it is irrelevant and not mentioned on the ACS letter. Should I go ahead and mention it.
> 
> Please reply urgently !!!!!



Dear Rocky, from what I know, you have to mention all jobs you had. Even if you are not claiming points for it!
I did that too!
But you don't have to send payslips or other documents!

Good luck!


----------



## rockyrambo

Jullz said:


> Dear Rocky, from what I know, you have to mention all jobs you had. Even if you are not claiming points for it!
> I did that too!
> But you don't have to send payslips or other documents!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks buddy..so there's no harm in mentioning it, right? i mean, since it is not a part of the ACS letter, it wouldn't be a problem if the CO compares the letter with the application?

Secondly, since I didn't mention about X to ACS, that is not a problem as well? Does ACS experience demand a continuous experience in the ANZSCO code? I worried because X falls in between A and B and I didn't mention it to ACS about it..


----------



## rockyrambo

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks buddy..so there's no harm in mentioning it, right? i mean, since it is not a part of the ACS letter, it wouldn't be a problem if the CO compares the letter with the application?
> 
> Secondly, since I didn't mention about X to ACS, that is not a problem as well? Does ACS experience demand a continuous experience in the ANZSCO code? I worried because X falls in between A and B and I didn't mention it to ACS about it..


i also didn't mention about X in the eoi...


----------



## Jullz

rockyrambo said:


> Thanks buddy..so there's no harm in mentioning it, right? i mean, since it is not a part of the ACS letter, it wouldn't be a problem if the CO compares the letter with the application?
> 
> Secondly, since I didn't mention about X to ACS, that is not a problem as well? Does ACS experience demand a continuous experience in the ANZSCO code? I worried because X falls in between A and B and I didn't mention it to ACS about it..


So, I am a full time HR Adviser and part time Assistant Manager. On the Vetassess skills assessment I did not mention anything about Assistant Manager (except in my resume). On the visa application I remember that I had to write down every place I have worked even if was relevant or irrelevant. Not saying about company X it might seem a lie, but probably it's not necessary to mention it.
I gave you this advice from my experience only  Hope it helps!


----------



## maq_qatar

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Got a mail from my CO today, asking for PCC for me and wife!!
> Funny thing is I had already submitted it in may itself.
> Am puzzled now as to what the hell do they do back there!!????
> 
> But also feels good since it means they are getting ready for 1st July with all pending 199 applicants, otherwise they would not have followed up now and instead let it be pending till their mood changes.
> 
> Best of luck guys!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Congrats nishant.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Jullz

rockyrambo said:


> I am applying for visa in an hour or so however have an urgent query
> 
> I worked for companies A, X, B and C in chronological order. C is my current company. I submitted to ACS information only about A and B as at that time I was in company B, however, I didn't mention anything about company X. ACS letter doesn't say anything about X.
> My experience in X is irrelevant to the ANZSCO code and I am not claiming any points for it. Should I mention X in my visa application form? I have the joining and release documents for company X and maybe a payslip or so. But it is irrelevant and not mentioned on the ACS letter. Should I go ahead and mention it.
> 
> Please reply urgently !!!!!


Just to be sure....
For example: you worked in company A: 1 year; in company X: 1 year; in company B: 1 year and in company C: 1 year. You are claiming points for 3 years, right?


----------



## maq_qatar

Achilles_as said:


> Congrats dude!!! Enjoy!!!
> But why gutter man


Because he need to sink

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rockyrambo

Jullz said:


> Just to be sure....
> For example: you worked in company A: 1 year; in company X: 1 year; in company B: 1 year and in company C: 1 year. You are claiming points for 3 years, right?


Yes, I am claiming points for 3 years and only for A and B which are the relevant ones , their dates being mentioned exactly on ACS and eoi.. jus that A and B shows a gap in eoi and ACS letter..but that gap is experience with X.. but points claimed are separate from X and C..


----------



## Jullz

rockyrambo said:


> Yes, I am claiming points for 3 years and only for A and B which are the relevant ones , their dates being mentioned exactly on ACS and eoi.. jus that A and B shows a gap in eoi and ACS letter..but that gap is experience with X.. but points claimed are separate from X and C..


Ok...I would say to mention about company X in your visa application. Even if you are not claiming points for it.
What will you say if the case officer asks you the Form 80? Where you have to write down every job you had, every country you have visited in the past 10 years, every place you have lived and so on. Just saying...


----------



## rockyrambo

Jullz said:


> Ok...I would say to mention about company X in your visa application. Even if you are not claiming points for it.
> What will you say if the case officer asks you the Form 80? Where you have to write down every job you had, every country you have visited in the past 10 years, every place you have lived and so on. Just saying...


oh ok! that's what i am doing now.


----------



## maq_qatar

saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> I dont know how it happened. Can you belive it, coz i m not able to belive it.
> Can anybody pls help me understand ?
> I had been contacted by Co for PCC on 3rd june, my wifes PCC got stuck.
> Today morning we got the PCC at 10.50 am
> Wife scanned it n sent to me at 11 am
> I sent the same to CO 11.10 am
> GRANTED 11.20 AM
> 
> Pls help me figure out, how should i start celebrating since i know, you can find me at any pune gutter by the time i stop celebrating


Thats great man, congrats....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

Achilles_as said:


> By Gods grace, today we got the grant for me and my wife!!! This is a great moment of relief and happiness for us. I would like to thank everyone in this forum for all the help, guidance and support which was extended to me during this entire process. I will not mention names as I am sure to miss out someone or the other, but it goes without mention that each and everyone of you are impeccably awesome. Thank you once again.
> 
> I will still hang around so that I continue to contribute and learn at the same time. I have updated my signature for reference.


Congrats

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

ALIPA said:


> Oh man..... granted. For me and wife.. so happy... let me celebrate hard and come back to you


Congrats mate...party time

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## rockyrambo

I have lodged the visa today. I just paid the fee through my credit card but it's pretty strange that it didn't ask for an OTP (one time password) notification , however, the payment was successful and I got a pdf receipt as well.. So, is the payment successful , right?

And is there a way that i can see the details of my application? whatever i have entered?

I have received pdf docs about the application..the signatures are GSM Adelaide. Does this mean that I will have a CO from GSM Adelaide team?


----------



## mainak

rockyrambo said:


> I have lodged the visa today. I just paid the fee through my credit card but it's pretty strange that it didn't ask for an OTP (one time password) notification , however, the payment was successful and I got a pdf receipt as well.. So, is the payment successful , right?
> 
> And is there a way that i can see the details of my application? whatever i have entered?
> 
> I have received pdf docs about the application..the signatures are GSM Adelaide. Does this mean that I will have a CO from GSM Adelaide team?


For foreign currency transaction - OTP usually does not happen

That mail for 99% case comes from GSM Adelaide.. and that does not mean you will have CO from there...


----------



## saketjade

Achilles_as said:


> Congrats dude!!! Enjoy!!!
> But why gutter man


Thanks achilies
Took ur advice, i m still sober.


----------



## saketjade

saketjade said:


> Thanks achilies
> Took ur advice, i m still sober.


Thanks to all for helping me in this process. I can surely credit atleast 2 months of time saved to this forum. On how to pay (icici aud card), pcc (appointment date was 30 jun!!!!)


----------



## saketjade

saketjade said:


> Thanks achilies
> Took ur advice, i m still sober.


Thanks to all for helping me in this process. I can surely credit atleast 2 months of time saved to this forum. On how to pay (icici aud card), pcc (appointment date was 30 jun!!!!)


----------



## TheExpatriate

rt00021 said:


> *Buddy TheExpatriate*.. too mean! Why do such thoughts only come to your mind, buddy? I guess you are also the one who shared with me the thought of getting PR visa stamped on the passport so that it can be used to show off/brag!
> 
> Just kidding.. but both of these thoughts coming from you mean something! (if at all)


You know all the tension building up waiting for my grant has to go somewhere, and no, my wife won't put up with me ...... lol


----------



## maq_qatar

saketjade said:


> Guys,
> 
> I dont know how it happened. Can you belive it, coz i m not able to belive it.
> Can anybody pls help me understand ?
> I had been contacted by Co for PCC on 3rd june, my wifes PCC got stuck.
> Today morning we got the PCC at 10.50 am
> Wife scanned it n sent to me at 11 am
> I sent the same to CO 11.10 am
> GRANTED 11.20 AM
> 
> Pls help me figure out, how should i start celebrating since i know, you can find me at any pune gutter by the time i stop celebrating


stay away from pune gutters otherwise next day you will wake up around mutha river


----------



## vkaushal

Hi friends.
Can anybody clarify ; My hubby (45years)had a heart problom 7 months back.He underwent procedure of Engioplasty( stunt in heart).can it be a problem while going for medicals. He is not the main applicant.
Thanx in advance.


----------



## vkaushal

And one more thing.can v go for medicals before depositing visa fee.?bcas if it may create a problem our money will waste.


----------



## YZAG

vkaushal said:


> And one more thing.can v go for medicals before depositing visa fee.?bcas if it may create a problem our money will waste.


If you know that you would apply for a specific visa, for example, let's say 189, you can go ahead with the medicals...

Remember the HAP ID is important and should be generated using the immiaccount website and preserved for future reference...

I believe the medical tests are good for 1 year...

When you create a medical HAP ID in immiaccount, it will prompt you to complete full medical history and based on that you will be asked to do a set of medicals, x-ray, hiv, etc.


----------



## vicky10sep

*No grants until now ?*

its already half day gone in Australia and no grant until now ?

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## YZAG

vkaushal said:


> Hi friends.
> Can anybody clarify ; My hubby (45years)had a heart problom 7 months back.He underwent procedure of Engioplasty( stunt in heart).can it be a problem while going for medicals. He is not the main applicant.
> Thanx in advance.


I am not an expert in this subject, but I believe they look for overall good health (according to the examiner's opinion) at this instance...just be honest on your health declarations and hope for the best outcome...it is an impartial system nevertheless...


----------



## haq82

*HI*

Does any one who got grant after submitting their PCC Medicals requested by CO = received such email? Actually i want to get an idea from the experience here that my SC are over or not - Any one who got a grant within a month of submitting their PCC/Medicals and after submitting their PCC/Medicals received this email from their CO>?

----------------
Thank you for your email.



The requested documents have been received.



We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.



The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that I will do all I can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.

---------------------

Any comments?


----------



## vicky10sep

haq82 said:


> Does any one who got grant after submitting their PCC Medicals requested by CO = received such email? Actually i want to get an idea from the experience here that my SC are over or not - Any one who got a grant within a month of submitting their PCC/Medicals and after submitting their PCC/Medicals received this email from their CO>?
> 
> ----------------
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> 
> 
> The requested documents have been received.
> 
> 
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> 
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that I will do all I can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Any comments?


I think you have been referred to external security check , which takes time not sure how much .. but yes .. there are a few other people on this forum who has been referred to the same checks .. probably you might have to search a bit ..

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## chiku2006

haq82 said:


> Does any one who got grant after submitting their PCC Medicals requested by CO = received such email? Actually i want to get an idea from the experience here that my SC are over or not - Any one who got a grant within a month of submitting their PCC/Medicals and after submitting their PCC/Medicals received this email from their CO>?
> 
> ----------------
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> The requested documents have been received.
> 
> We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.
> 
> The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that I will do all I can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Any comments?


According to my understanding this email means that they are starting the security check process of your case, are you from Pakistan or Bangladesh?


----------



## haq82

chiku2006 said:


> According to my understanding this email means that they are starting the security check process of your case, are you from Pakistan or Bangladesh?


Starting the security check process again AFTER REQUESTING PCC/MEDICALS? as per my communication with CO back in May 2013 - He mentioned at that time your security checks started in May 2013.

Confused 

I am from Pakistan


----------



## chiku2006

haq82 said:


> Starting the security check process again AFTER REQUESTING PCC/MEDICALS? as per my communication with CO back in May 2013 - He mentioned at that time your security checks started in May 2013.
> 
> Confused
> 
> I am from Pakistan


Please ignore this email, if your case has already gone through the security check process. .. this may be a generic email which they must be sending to all applicants from the high risk countries...


----------



## VISU

*any issues with 2613 occupation code?*



vicky10sep said:


> its already half day gone in Australia and no grant until now ?
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


Hi Vicky, my profile is pretty much similar to ur's and I'm still wondering why there is a delay with 2613 occupational candidates?
Besides this, I've got no experience but claimed points for (Age-30+Qual-15+Aust'n edu-5+IELTS-10)=60 points and there is a gap of almost 4 yrs from my Masters degree; do you see any issues with my profile/appl'n?

May I know your profile please?


----------



## Auzi2012

Dear All

I am requesting your opinion on the following:

What if somebody have not completed his/her employment contract and leave the organisation without serving notice period. Would it effect him/her passing the character test for Australia.


----------



## vicky10sep

VISU said:


> Hi Vicky, my profile is pretty much similar to ur's and I'm still wondering why there is a delay with 2613 occupational candidates?
> Besides this, I've got no experience but claimed points for (Age-30+Qual-15+Aust'n edu-5+IELTS-10)=60 points and there is a gap of almost 4 yrs from my Masters degree; do you see any issues with my profile/appl'n?
> 
> May I know your profile please?


not sure mate .. why its taking time for us .. however one of my frnd from india with same profile with wife lodged on 30-Apr and got the grant on 22nd May .. with same occupation code .. 
therefore i don't believe there is any problem with this occ code.. 
i put up 60 points - age -30 + bachelors education -15 + au exp of 1 yr -5 + ielts 7 -10 and have wife as secondary applicant

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## vicky10sep

Auzi2012 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am requesting your opinion on the following:
> 
> What if somebody have not completed his/her employment contract and leave the organisation without serving notice period. Would it effect him/her passing the character test for Australia.


mate , I think you should refrain yourself doing so as it might create problems . I'm not sure how and what .. but yes might be - so why to take chance ? 

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## Pharma

*Help required*

Friends

I have done my medicals on 20 March 2014 and at that point of time my immiaccount stated that "No health examinations are req................".
Today when I logged in, it shows the following message.

"The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."

Any reason


----------



## arunm86

vicky10sep said:


> not sure mate .. why its taking time for us .. however one of my frnd from india with same profile with wife lodged on 30-Apr and got the grant on 22nd May .. with same occupation code ..
> therefore i don't believe there is any problem with this occ code..
> i put up 60 points - age -30 + bachelors education -15 + au exp of 1 yr -5 + ielts 7 -10 and have wife as secondary applicant
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


Hi Mate, 

May be occupational ceiling!


----------



## arunm86

occupational ceiling for 2613 - 4664/4800


----------



## vicky10sep

arunm86 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> May be occupational ceiling!


I believe occupational ceiling is a matter of fact when we apply for invitations and not after we are already invited .. not sure .. just a thought .. 

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## haq82

Pharma said:


> Friends
> 
> I have done my medicals on 20 March 2014 and at that point of time my immiaccount stated that "No health examinations are req................".
> Today when I logged in, it shows the following message.
> 
> "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."
> 
> Any reason


Same is happening for me : But based on my experience it is normal  ... System glitch  ...It will revert back to actuals soon!


----------



## vicky10sep

haq82 said:


> Same is happening for me : But based on my experience it is normal  ... System glitch  ...It will revert back to actuals soon!



yes similar for me .. it was showing ' no health examinations required until yesterday" but now it's changed ... what the hell !! 

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## Auzi2012

Dear All

I am requesting your opinion on the following:

What if somebody have not completed his/her employment contract and leave the organisation without serving notice period. Would it effect him/her passing the character test for Australia.


----------



## fakhan

*Decision after Medical*

Hello guys,

Can anyone of you provide me a quick response on decision time to be taken on state sponsorship visa, after completion of medical of all family members?

I lodged application in November 2013; completed medical of myself, elder daughter and partial medical of my wife (as we were expecting a baby) in February 2014.

Now, by mid June 2014 medical of my wife and new born baby has been completed.

We are now waiting for the decision.

Appreciate to get a response from the experiences you have.


----------



## bond_bhai

fakhan said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can anyone of you provide me a quick response on decision time to be taken on state sponsorship visa, after completion of medical of all family members?
> 
> I lodged application in November 2013; completed medical of myself, elder daughter and partial medical of my wife (as we were expecting a baby) in February 2014.
> 
> Now, by mid June 2014 medical of my wife and new born baby has been completed.
> 
> We are now waiting for the decision.
> 
> Appreciate to get a response from the experiences you have.


Unfortunately, nobody can say. Since you are from a "High risk country" according to the Australia, the normal timelines might not apply. You can talk to the DIBP ask them where your application is at or if you have a CO, just ping him/her asking about the status.


----------



## bond_bhai

Auzi2012 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am requesting your opinion on the following:
> 
> What if somebody have not completed his/her employment contract and leave the organisation without serving notice period. Would it effect him/her passing the character test for Australia.


Did you get your experience letter from the company? How are you going to prove the employment - start and end dates? I don't think it is a "punishable offense" or a "criminal offense" - so "character test" should not be a problem. But you might want to think about your employment.


----------



## fakhan

bond_bhai said:


> Unfortunately, nobody can say. Since you are from a "High risk country" according to the Australia, the normal timelines might not apply. You can talk to the DIBP ask them where your application is at or if you have a CO, just ping him/her asking about the status.



Thank you for the response.

Some changes have been taken place at DIBP in April 2014. We had a CO but now DIBP has a number of COs which are dealing the cases together. Therefore; right now there is no specific CO dealing our application (as informed by DIBP). It gives us a confusion and we are just assuming that it may take more time then the usual time required for processing application.

In case, any of you had the same situation please share.


----------



## shehpar

fakhan said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> Some changes have been taken place at DIBP in April 2014. We had a CO but now DIBP has a number of COs which are dealing the cases together. Therefore; right now there is no specific CO dealing our application (as informed by DIBP). It gives us a confusion and we are just assuming that it may take more time then the usual time required for processing application.
> 
> In case, any of you had the same situation please share.


I am having the same situations and now feeling a slow response.


----------



## vicky10sep

vicky10sep said:


> yes similar for me .. it was showing ' no health examinations required until yesterday" but now it's changed ... what the hell !!
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


Okay Guys,

This is back to its original state and for me it's showing no further medical's required


----------



## idad

Hey,

How long does it take to get a CO?

Cheers


----------



## arunan

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I got my grant today :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Whenever I was stuck, would post on this forum and would have an immediate resolution !!!! 
I am really thankful to all of you on this forum for the timely help!!

Note: My CO was from GSM Adelaide team


----------



## samdam

arunan said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I got my grant today :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Whenever I was stuck, would post on this forum and would have an immediate resolution !!!!
> I am really thankful to all of you on this forum for the timely help!!
> 
> Note: My CO was from GSM Adelaide team


Congratulations, Have a great time ahead :spy:


----------



## jamuu04

arunan said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I got my grant today :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Whenever I was stuck, would post on this forum and would have an immediate resolution !!!!
> I am really thankful to all of you on this forum for the timely help!!
> 
> Note: My CO was from GSM Adelaide team


wow that was fast! congrats!


----------



## enida

arunan said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I got my grant today :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Whenever I was stuck, would post on this forum and would have an immediate resolution !!!!
> I am really thankful to all of you on this forum for the timely help!!
> 
> Note: My CO was from GSM Adelaide team


Congrulations and good luck.
Can you tell which was your Team and your CO.
Mine is CO AF Team 23.


----------



## samy25

u guys are lucky having grants in one month of time... we have to wait n wait n wait n wait 
congrats to all who already have that


----------



## TheExpatriate

samy25 said:


> u guys are lucky having grants in one month of time... we have to wait n wait n wait n wait
> congrats to all who already have that


You will get it the day it is destined to come by the Almighty !


----------



## arunan

enida said:


> Congrulations and good luck.
> Can you tell which was your Team and your CO.
> Mine is CO AF Team 23.


GSM Adelaide Team 4


----------



## gabhru

And a DIRECT GRANT it is  can't really describe the feeling in words. Thanks alot to the peers for all your help , suggestions , and valuable inputs throughout.


----------



## samdam

gabhru said:


> And a DIRECT GRANT it is  can't really describe the feeling in words. Thanks alot to the peers for all your help , suggestions , and valuable inputs throughout.


congrats


----------



## idad

Should I attach form 80 without having a CO asking for it?


----------



## chiku2006

idad said:


> Should I attach form 80 without having a CO asking for it?


I don't see any harm in it...


----------



## arunan

Thank you samdam , enida and jamuu04 for the wishes !!


----------



## ej2908

*IELTS Academic or General*

Hi

If applying for a 189 skilled independant visa can your IELTS be Academic or General or should it be Academic?

Rgds


----------



## chiku2006

ej2908 said:


> Hi
> 
> If applying for a 189 skilled independant visa can your IELTS be Academic or General or should it be Academic?
> 
> Rgds


It can be either for 189... go ahead..


----------



## besthar

ej2908 said:


> Hi
> 
> If applying for a 189 skilled independant visa can your IELTS be Academic or General or should it be Academic?
> 
> Rgds


Either one is fine ... but most prefer General as its easier than Academic.


----------



## vikz_au

Hi Everyone,

I lodged my 190 visa application on 11 june for 262111 (Database Administrator). I already had the state sponsorship of South Australia. 

I was just curious to know, is there anybody else who has also applied on the same dates under 190 for SA state or any other state.

Also I was just wondering what do you guys suggest, when can I expect to hear from the CO. 

Any comments/suggestions will be highly appreciable.

Regards,


----------



## TheExpatriate

vikz_au said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa application on 11 june for 262111 (Database Administrator). I already had the state sponsorship of South Australia.
> 
> I was just curious to know, is there anybody else who has also applied on the same dates under 190 for SA state or any other state.
> 
> Also I was just wondering what do you guys suggest, when can I expect to hear from the CO.
> 
> Any comments/suggestions will be highly appreciable.
> 
> Regards,


Anyone who lodged a 190 application post March 3rd is unallocated as the quota for 2013-2014 has been exhausted. Numbers will be replenished on July 1st.


----------



## kevin538

samy25 said:


> u guys are lucky having grants in one month of time... we have to wait n wait n wait n wait
> congrats to all who already have that


Hi Just curious to now how much points you have 60 / 65, I have 60 points waiting for invite 189 Visa Clause and how much time do you think it will take for getting invite.


----------



## manmvk

arunan said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I got my grant today :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:.


Many Congratulation Arun!! All the very best...


----------



## vikz_au

TheExpatriate said:


> Anyone who lodged a 190 application post March 3rd is unallocated as the quota for 2013-2014 has been exhausted. Numbers will be replenished on July 1st.



Hello,

Thanks for the info. I am confused because, occupational ceiling for my profession is 781/1920, where 1920 is the ceiling value.

I would deeply appreciate, if you could share the source of your previous post please.

Regards,


----------



## manmvk

vikz_au said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa application on 11 june for 262111 (Database Administrator). I already had the state sponsorship of South Australia.
> 
> I was just curious to know, is there anybody else who has also applied on the same dates under 190 for SA state or any other state.
> 
> Also I was just wondering what do you guys suggest, when can I expect to hear from the CO.
> 
> Any comments/suggestions will be highly appreciable.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Mate,

Go through this link of visa Tracker Sheet http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub. Have a track on this. Hope it may help you.

Cheers!


----------



## lovetosmack

vikz_au said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am confused because, occupational ceiling for my profession is 781/1920, where 1920 is the ceiling value.
> 
> I would deeply appreciate, if you could share the source of your previous post please.
> 
> Regards,


He's talking about (190) visa quota limit. Not invitation limit.

Occupation Ceilings = Invitations Limit


----------



## TheExpatriate

vikz_au said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am confused because, occupational ceiling for my profession is 781/1920, where 1920 is the ceiling value.
> 
> I would deeply appreciate, if you could share the source of your previous post please.
> 
> Regards,


It's the global 190 ceiling, not your occupational ceiling. It's all over the forum, moreover it's in my CO's autoreply.


----------



## taniska

*Query on applying UC 457 and subclass 189 in parallel separately.*

Hi

- I have completed my skills assessment and IELTS and have 60 points now to make EOI.
- I have UC 457 Visa which expires in another 1 week.
- Now my company is planning to again apply UC 457 for me in another month or so. Currently I am based in Bangalore.

Now the confusion is...

- If I make an EOI then I cannot predict when I will get invite. In any case the whole process will take atleast 4 to 5 months.
- But UC 457 through company will take only a month.

So even if I make an EOI and get invite, can I parallely let the company to process UC 457 for me? My assumption is the latest Visa will remain and existing one will expire always.

So I am thinking, incase if company applies UC 457 when my PR process is in progress then I will just let it go and will delay some docs to make sure that I am getting the 457 first. Will that work?

Please help with the information that can clear my confusion. Thanks.

Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

taniska said:


> Hi
> 
> - I have completed my skills assessment and IELTS and have 60 points now to make EOI.
> - I have UC 457 Visa which expires in another 1 week.
> - Now my company is planning to again apply UC 457 for me in another month or so. Currently I am based in Bangalore.
> 
> Now the confusion is...
> 
> - If I make an EOI then I cannot predict when I will get invite. In any case the whole process will take atleast 4 to 5 months.
> - But UC 457 through company will take only a month.
> 
> So even if I make an EOI and get invite, can I parallely let the company to process UC 457 for me? My assumption is the latest Visa will remain and existing one will expire always.
> 
> So I am thinking, incase if company applies UC 457 when my PR process is in progress then I will just let it go and will delay some docs to make sure that I am getting the 457 first. Will that work?
> 
> Please help with the information that can clear my confusion. Thanks.
> 
> Thanks.



renew the 457 and work in parallel on 189/190 ......


----------



## huzefa85

Finally I get to write it too
GOT THE GRANT !!!!!

I am gonna spend a couple of days, just enjoying the feeling, and then will start planning ahead 

Hearty thanks to every1 in this forum for providing support and answering queries whenever I needed help.

And best of luck to every1 who is waiting, your grant is near 

Note : For those who are waiting for nearly 8-10 weeks, it helps to send a follow up mail to the CO. I did that yesterday evening and got the grant today morning.


----------



## manmvk

idad said:


> Should I attach form 80 without having a CO asking for it?



Hi,

Its highly recommended to front load Form 80 for all applicants above 16 years, PCC and Medical. So once you get your case officer, you may get a direct grant..

All the best!


----------



## mainak

*Congrats*



huzefa85 said:


> Finally I get to write it too
> GOT THE GRANT !!!!!
> 
> I am gonna spend a couple of days, just enjoying the feeling, and then will start planning ahead
> 
> Hearty thanks to every1 in this forum for providing support and answering queries whenever I needed help.
> 
> And best of luck to every1 who is waiting, your grant is near


Have a blast !!!


----------



## manmvk

huzefa85 said:


> Finally I get to write it too
> GOT THE GRANT !!!!!


Many Congratulation friend!! All the very best..Part Hard!


----------



## haq82

Those who recently got grants . specially the ones who extended their medicals requesting CO ... Were your "organize medicals links remained same" or they were chnaged to "No health examination ... " when your CO mentioned that he/she has extended the medicals?

As My CO said on June 1st week that he is able to extend medicals for 3/4 of the applications till October 22 ... .And for 1/4 i would have to do it again, which i did on 12th June /// For this applicant the link changed the same day to "No Health .... " However, for 3/4 applicants whose medicals were extended by CO still stated ... "Organize health examinations ... "

Any observations/ comments? specially for the recent grant holders whose medicals extended?


----------



## Bhasker

Guys I know its a medical question and I posted it in 'Merged medicals' too and got 1 response but I am still not completely sure so posting it here. Please don't mind and answer if you can:

I have got my medicals done on 16th June. Now on the evisa site the link for organising medicals has disappeared. Instead, it says: "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

Now I checked the URL:https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient 

and downloaded e-medical information sheet. It says that my emedical case has been submitted to DIBP.
It also says: "If you have not yet lodged a visa application, you must provide the health identifier on the top of this letter (i.e.
HAP ID) to DIBP. *It is recommended that you also submit this letter together with your application form when it is
lodged. Please make sure that you attach this letter to your visa application before submitting the form to DIBP. This will
facilitate processing of your visa application."

Now I have already paid the fees (my understanding is that visa lodging means paying the fees). There is a 'Attach Document' link active against 'Health, Evidence of'. So should I upload this e-medical information sheet under the dropdown 'Letter statement Hospital'*


----------



## huzefa85

manmvk said:


> Many Congratulation friend!! All the very best..Part Hard!


Thanks manmvk for your wishes 
I hope u mean PARTY hard


----------



## taniska

There is no concept of renewing the UC 457 it seems. Have to re-apply only... I think I can do both in parallel.


----------



## Bhasker

huzefa85 said:


> Finally I get to write it too
> GOT THE GRANT !!!!!
> 
> I am gonna spend a couple of days, just enjoying the feeling, and then will start planning ahead
> 
> Hearty thanks to every1 in this forum for providing support and answering queries whenever I needed help.
> 
> And best of luck to every1 who is waiting, your grant is near
> 
> Note : For those who are waiting for nearly 8-10 weeks, it helps to send a follow up mail to the CO. I did that yesterday evening and got the grant today morning.


Congratulations Hufeza


----------



## manmvk

huzefa85 said:


> Thanks manmvk for your wishes
> I hope u mean PARTY hard


Yes Mate...Sorry for the typo..
I was also bit excited seeing your post about grant..

PARTY HARD


----------



## kevin538

huzefa85 said:


> Finally I get to write it too
> GOT THE GRANT !!!!!
> 
> I am gonna spend a couple of days, just enjoying the feeling, and then will start planning ahead
> 
> Hearty thanks to every1 in this forum for providing support and answering queries whenever I needed help.
> 
> And best of luck to every1 who is waiting, your grant is near
> 
> Note : For those who are waiting for nearly 8-10 weeks, it helps to send a follow up mail to the CO. I did that yesterday evening and got the grant today morning.


Mabrook, Gr8 news dude, wish you all the best,, Enjoy have a nice time..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Got a mail from my CO today, asking for PCC for me and wife!!
> Funny thing is I had already submitted it in may itself.
> Am puzzled now as to what the hell do they do back there!!????
> 
> But also feels good since it means they are getting ready for 1st July with all pending 199 applicants, otherwise they would not have followed up now and instead let it be pending till their mood changes.
> 
> Best of luck guys!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hey congrats

But 199? :eek2:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

saketjade said:


> Thanks achilies
> Took ur advice, i m still sober.


Hi Saket

Buddy I had sent you an email to your personal mail the last time you as sent me a PM. Did you get my email?

Max


----------



## prseeker

huzefa85 said:


> Finally I get to write it too
> GOT THE GRANT !!!!!
> 
> I am gonna spend a couple of days, just enjoying the feeling, and then will start planning ahead
> 
> Hearty thanks to every1 in this forum for providing support and answering queries whenever I needed help.
> 
> And best of luck to every1 who is waiting, your grant is near
> 
> Note : For those who are waiting for nearly 8-10 weeks, it helps to send a follow up mail to the CO. I did that yesterday evening and got the grant today morning.


Congrats


----------



## prseeker

gabhru said:


> And a DIRECT GRANT it is  can't really describe the feeling in words. Thanks alot to the peers for all your help , suggestions , and valuable inputs throughout.


Congrats


----------



## prseeker

arunan said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I got my grant today :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Whenever I was stuck, would post on this forum and would have an immediate resolution !!!!
> I am really thankful to all of you on this forum for the timely help!!
> 
> Note: My CO was from GSM Adelaide team


Congrats Bro


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Auzi2012 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am requesting your opinion on the following:
> 
> What if somebody have not completed his/her employment contract and leave the organisation without serving notice period. Would it effect him/her passing the character test for Australia.


Not something that would get your visa rejected, but it may have other repercussions like you may not be able to prove this employment and may not get points for it.

That's my opinion.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arunan said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I got my grant today :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Whenever I was stuck, would post on this forum and would have an immediate resolution !!!!
> I am really thankful to all of you on this forum for the timely help!!
> 
> Note: My CO was from GSM Adelaide team


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gabhru said:


> And a DIRECT GRANT it is  can't really describe the feeling in words. Thanks alot to the peers for all your help , suggestions , and valuable inputs throughout.


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ej2908 said:


> Hi
> 
> If applying for a 189 skilled independant visa can your IELTS be Academic or General or should it be Academic?
> 
> Rgds


Please note it is not your choice to make between Academic or General Training or Academic again. 

For IELTS your Skills Assessing Authority's requirements, IF ANY, supersede the requirements set by DIBP (which is GT) You need to check the rules of your Skills Assessing Authority. If they require Academic then Academic otherwise General Training it is.

For accounting fraternity it is academic. So, make sure you check with your Assessing Authority.

Max


----------



## ALIPA

gabhru said:


> And a DIRECT GRANT it is  can't really describe the feeling in words. Thanks alot to the peers for all your help , suggestions , and valuable inputs throughout.


Congratulations!


----------



## ALIPA

idad said:


> Should I attach form 80 without having a CO asking for it?


defenetely


----------



## ALIPA

arunan said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I got my grant today :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Whenever I was stuck, would post on this forum and would have an immediate resolution !!!!
> I am really thankful to all of you on this forum for the timely help!!
> 
> Note: My CO was from GSM Adelaide team


Congratulation Arunan


----------



## JeDiKnight

hey guys
i had done my medicals from Fortis Bangalore. They have not completely uploaded all the results yet but they have uploaded chest xray and photos. But i found out an hour back that unfortunately they have uploaded a wrong photo for me although the rest of the family has the correct photos. This has happened in spite of providing a passport size photo to them on the day of examinations. Now i am wondering if they will be uploading the correct results for me and my family  i had called them but they asked me to call tomorrow morning as the people had left for the day. i will check tomorrow morning but now i am apprehensive about the test results as well. what if someone else's result is uploaded instead of mine? how can i make sure that they have uploaded correct results...

any pointers?? please help...i should have gone to Elbit Bangalore..it was closer to my home but i thought Fortis would be better but now this has happened...


----------



## ALIPA

sudarshan1987 said:


> Congrats...I see you are from Srilanka. Its my favorite holiday destination. I just love the beaches of Mirrisa, Hikkaduwa & Bentota


Hey Buddy, Thanks. you are welcome to visit again. Me too, love the beaches and the views. Even i get amazed with the beauty, when i visit my home town to se emy parents


----------



## ALIPA

austrailadream said:


> Congrats man. Party time.
> 
> Looking at your timeline, wow, it was just too fast, less than 2 months. Please do not forget to update your signature now!
> 
> 
> *189, 263312 EA Submit: 23/10/2013 | IELTS 14/12/2013 Band 7 | EA Result: 07/04/2014 | EOI: 09/04/14 | Invite : 14/04/14 | Lodged on : 29/04/14 | CO : 20/;05/14 | form80 : 21/05/14 *


Hey man,
thanks


----------



## ALIPA

maq_qatar said:


> Congrats mate...party time
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks Mate!



rt00021 said:


> Congrats! Don't celebrate too hard *dude/dudette Alipa*, else you might get tired...


Thanks rt00021.



manmvk said:


> Congratulation Alipa!!...All the very best to you and your family....


Thanks manmvk



prseeker said:


> congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks prseeker. im sure you got lots of empty bottles these days.



Sandy J said:


> Congrats Alipa !!


Thanks Sandy



mainak said:


> Congratulation - long time huh!!


Thanks Mainak. Our timelines are close



AussiePR said:


> Congrats!!


thanks man



vicky10sep said:


> Congrats Dude !! Yeah , celebrate and party hard !!
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


Thanks Vicky.



Happybets said:


> Very happy for you. Congrats mate.


Thanks happybets



MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!


Thanks max



Achilles_as said:


> Congrats Alipa!!


Thanks friend. its a great day is'nt it


----------



## saketjade

rt00021 said:


> SaketJade buddy,
> 
> Congrats!!! While you can celebrate as much as you wish and until you get tired, let's use a better word "road side" instead of "gutter". I wouldn't want a potential/future skill migrant to Australia lying in a gutter after tireless celebration of receiving mere a PR visa... a lot more is yet to be achieved, buddy!  Just kiddin'! Cheers.. have fun!


Buddy pls, i m not writing ielts here.


----------



## Dreamer123

JeDiKnight said:


> hey guys
> i had done my medicals from Fortis Bangalore. They have not completely uploaded all the results yet but they have uploaded chest xray and photos. But i found out an hour back that unfortunately they have uploaded a wrong photo for me although the rest of the family has the correct photos. This has happened in spite of providing a passport size photo to them on the day of examinations. Now i am wondering if they will be uploading the correct results for me and my family  i had called them but they asked me to call tomorrow morning as the people had left for the day. i will check tomorrow morning but now i am apprehensive about the test results as well. what if someone else's result is uploaded instead of mine? how can i make sure that they have uploaded correct results...
> 
> any pointers?? please help...i should have gone to Elbit Bangalore..it was closer to my home but i thought Fortis would be better but now this has happened...


Call them tomorrow and tell them the mistake. keep calling every hour until it's corrected. It will be fine..


----------



## WC2015inOZ

saketjade said:


> Buddy pls, i m not writing ielts here.


I can see you are still scared of ielts test :evil:
ayways congratulations


----------



## saketjade

Auzi2012 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am requesting your opinion on the following:
> 
> What if somebody have not completed his/her employment contract and leave the organisation without serving notice period. Would it effect him/her passing the character test for Australia.


As per my knowledge NO. the only problem u may face is 'if dibp calls ur employer for ref chk, ur employer may create problems for u' but dont worry much since there is very low probability that they wil call.


----------



## saketjade

ej2908 said:


> Hi
> 
> If applying for a 189 skilled independant visa can your IELTS be Academic or General or should it be Academic?
> 
> Rgds


It depends on the profession n the skill assesor. Chk with them


----------



## saketjade

huzefa85 said:


> Finally I get to write it too
> GOT THE GRANT !!!!!
> 
> I am gonna spend a couple of days, just enjoying the feeling, and then will start planning ahead
> 
> Hearty thanks to every1 in this forum for providing support and answering queries whenever I needed help.
> 
> And best of luck to every1 who is waiting, your grant is near
> 
> Note : For those who are waiting for nearly 8-10 weeks, it helps to send a follow up mail to the CO. I did that yesterday evening and got the grant today morning.


Congrats dude


----------



## saketjade

Bhasker said:


> Guys I know its a medical question and I posted it in 'Merged medicals' too and got 1 response but I am still not completely sure so posting it here. Please don't mind and answer if you can:
> 
> I have got my medicals done on 16th June. Now on the evisa site the link for organising medicals has disappeared. Instead, it says: "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> Now I checked the URL:https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> and downloaded e-medical information sheet. It says that my emedical case has been submitted to DIBP.
> It also says: "If you have not yet lodged a visa application, you must provide the health identifier on the top of this letter (i.e.
> HAP ID) to DIBP. It is recommended that you also submit this letter together with your application form when it is
> lodged. Please make sure that you attach this letter to your visa application before submitting the form to DIBP. This will
> facilitate processing of your visa application."
> 
> Now I have already paid the fees (my understanding is that visa lodging means paying the fees). There is a 'Attach Document' link active against 'Health, Evidence of'. So should I upload this e-medical information sheet under the dropdown 'Letter statement Hospital'


Upload n dont bother much, after some days the doc status wil be 'received'


----------



## saketjade

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Saket
> 
> Buddy I had sent you an email to your personal mail the last time you as sent me a PM. Did you get my email?
> 
> Max


Hi max, 
Was not connected to mails today. Wil chk n respond tonight


----------



## MaxTheWolf

saketjade said:


> Hi max,
> Was not connected to mails today. Wil chk n respond tonight


I had sent you the email on 13 June


----------



## Achilles_as

ej2908 said:


> Hi
> 
> If applying for a 189 skilled independant visa can your IELTS be Academic or General or should it be Academic?
> 
> Rgds


I gave IELTS general


----------



## idad

I'm filling in form 80 and wondering if I really need to mention casual job I had during uni?


----------



## Achilles_as

gabhru said:


> And a DIRECT GRANT it is  can't really describe the feeling in words. Thanks alot to the peers for all your help , suggestions , and valuable inputs throughout.


Congrats Dude!!!


----------



## Achilles_as

arunan said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I got my grant today :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Whenever I was stuck, would post on this forum and would have an immediate resolution !!!!
> I am really thankful to all of you on this forum for the timely help!!
> 
> Note: My CO was from GSM Adelaide team


Congrats!!!


----------



## Achilles_as

huzefa85 said:


> Finally I get to write it too
> GOT THE GRANT !!!!!
> 
> I am gonna spend a couple of days, just enjoying the feeling, and then will start planning ahead
> 
> Hearty thanks to every1 in this forum for providing support and answering queries whenever I needed help.
> 
> And best of luck to every1 who is waiting, your grant is near
> 
> Note : For those who are waiting for nearly 8-10 weeks, it helps to send a follow up mail to the CO. I did that yesterday evening and got the grant today morning.


Congrts!!!


----------



## enida

austrailadream said:


> Congrats man. Party time.
> 
> Looking at your timeline, wow, it was just too fast, less than 2 months. Please do not forget to update your signature now!
> 
> 
> *189, 263312 EA Submit: 23/10/2013 | IELTS 14/12/2013 Band 7 | EA Result: 07/04/2014 | EOI: 09/04/14 | Invite : 14/04/14 | Lodged on : 29/04/14 | CO : 20/;05/14 | form80 : 21/05/14 *


Can i ask you for your CO and your Team?
Mine is AF Team 23 Adelaide.
Good luck.


----------



## El Hoss

idad said:


> I'm filling in form 80 and wondering if I really need to mention casual job I had during uni?


Hi idad..

Have you lodged your visa yet...Do I need to lodge first or could it be better to complete all forms and get documents prepared beforehand?


----------



## Guest

Congrats to all those who received their grants by calling up CO/DIBP who were lucky to have CO assigned to their but can someone suggest what should be done in cases where 2 months have already passed, all documents uploaded, no CO assigned but on calling up DIBP got to know that team is working on it but still no sign of grant or any communication.


----------



## Achilles_as

cb2406 said:


> Congrats to all those who received their grants by calling up CO/DIBP who were lucky to have CO assigned to their but can someone suggest what should be done in cases where 2 months have already passed, all documents uploaded, no CO assigned but on calling up DIBP got to know that team is working on it but still no sign of grant or any communication.


You can only call them to see what is holding things up. Since you already have done that I think all you can do is wait. Call them again after 2 weeks and this time ask specifically if there is a reason to be held up. I dont know if you are a 190 or 189. 190s are on hold till 1 July.


----------



## Achilles_as

Hey Max, 

Regarding that Visa Labelling, are you aware if we can get it done after we have availed the PR?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Achilles_as said:


> Hey Max,
> 
> Regarding that Visa Labelling, are you aware if we can get it done after we have availed the PR?


Hi Achilles

I am not aware of any such real case, but I have no reason to believe why labeling can not be done after initial entry. I hope by 'availed the PR' you mean initial entry, right?


----------



## smady41

Hello friends,

Just dropped in to say hi! Its been a while since I posted here. 

ALIPA, ARUNAN, and other friends who have got the grants in the past week, congrats.  Enjoy the moment and relax a bit.

Am planning my trip to Melbourne/Sydney in September itself. Anyone planning around that time?


----------



## TheExpatriate

El Hoss said:


> Hi idad..
> 
> Have you lodged your visa yet...Do I need to lodge first or could it be better to complete all forms and get documents prepared beforehand?


Lodge first to get in line ..... 190 is backlogged already


----------



## TheExpatriate

Achilles_as said:


> Hey Max,
> 
> Regarding that Visa Labelling, are you aware if we can get it done after we have availed the PR?


yes you can. In Dubai for instance VFS Global handles it


----------



## smady41

Achilles_as said:


> By Gods grace, today we got the grant for me and my wife!!! This is a great moment of relief and happiness for us. I would like to thank everyone in this forum for all the help, guidance and support which was extended to me during this entire process. I will not mention names as I am sure to miss out someone or the other, but it goes without mention that each and everyone of you are impeccably awesome. Thank you once again.
> 
> I will still hang around so that I continue to contribute and learn at the same time. I have updated my signature for reference.


Congrats Achilles. All the best.


----------



## wannaliveinoz

*Sorry for jumping on the thread need help*

Hi all 

just after some advice of people on here my partner has a huge array of qualifications and skills Plant operator tree surgery supervisor etc 

I will post a full list now I have no idea if these are of any use for us to be able to emigrate to Australia .

had a chat with an immigration agent and they said yes but wanted 4500 for their help and id much rather spend that on getting there any help of what we could put down as an occupation would be great or even if we stand a chance at least we can stop the dream and do some more training for a few years. he is 36 I am 34 
here's his qualifications 
Express medical & fitness certificate 
Certificate no 287220 
expiry – 21.09.2021
Supervisor 
Delegate Ref DI-030907
Qualifications 


NVQ Level 2 plant operations 
registration no:1250940
issued 23.04.09
NVQ LEVEL 2 Construction & civil Engineering services
registration no 01250940
telescopic handler all sizes excluding 360 
dump truck – articulated chassis up to 15 ton
prepare plant or machinery for operational performance 
extracting plant or machines 
receiving or transporting plant or machines 
transferring plant or machines 
VR01 Conform to general work place safety 
VR02 conform to efficient work practices
provide for and maintain the security of work and the surrounding environments 
contribute to efficient and effective work 
operate power tools and equipment for routine and predictable requirements 
Slinger/signaller
Direct and guide movement of plant -slinger signaller 
arrange and secure loads – slinger signaller 
excavator 360 above 10 ton tracked 
install small pipe work drainage 
general concrete operations 
erect and dismantle basic working platforms
Mobile elevating work platform- boom- self propelled 
Dump truck – rigid chassis – tracked 
mobile elevated work platform- scissor
Forward tipping dumper 
Ride on roller 
Strimmer and bush cutting 

City and guilds 
Registration no 01250940 
Issued 27.01.2003
Introduction to the industry 
safety awareness 
City and guilds NVQ Level 2 
Issued August 1997 
Distribution and warehousing operations


Specialist work 
National agricultural centre 
NPTC
Certificate 237989
Issued 28.08.2003
Certificate of competence in chainsaw and related operations level 2 

City and guilds NPTC Level 2 
Certificate 649010
Issued 09.08.2012 
Climb trees and perform aerial rescue 

City and guilds NPTC Level 2 
Certificate 655247
Issued30.10.12
Use chainsaw from a rope and harness 

C&G services 
Certificate no 139254
Flame cutter
Expiry- 17.04.18 




Training 

Sanctus Training 
Safety awareness courses
Certificate no M003104
360 Excavator above 10T 
Dump truck rigid chassis 
Mewps scissor & boom 

C.SCOPE TRAINING 
Certificate no 6249 
pipe and cable avoidance 
signal generator 
sonde 

C&G Services
Certificate no 54313 
Portable appliance testing



National Power Boat Certificate Level 2 
certificate no 053375
issued 25.07.08


Associated plant training 
Certificate no 5408
Portable cut off disc cutter course 

Hard copy of tickets available (all currently active roles )
LOLER (loading operation and lifting equipment and regulations) 
CPCS
CSCS Skilled worker
Banks-man
St Johns Ambulance First aid 
Manual handling
Small tools



as you can see there are a few and all are current and he uses all these skills currently in his post.

we have been applying for 457 sponsorship jobs from the uk but have had no luck and we are starting to get bit de heartened in our quest,

if any one has any ideas which way we should go it be appreciated or even better does anyone know of a company requiring all these skills


----------



## Achilles_as

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Achilles
> 
> I am not aware of any such real case, but I have no reason to believe why labeling can not be done after initial entry. I hope by 'availed the PR' you mean initial entry, right?


Yes I meant initial entry. 

Thanks Expatriate for the input.


----------



## El Hoss

TheExpatriate said:


> Lodge first to get in line ..... 190 is backlogged already


Thanks ...I am gonna take your advice...


----------



## idad

El Hoss said:


> Hi idad..
> 
> Have you lodged your visa yet...Do I need to lodge first or could it be better to complete all forms and get documents prepared beforehand?


I have lodged it. I had all my documents prepared beforehand because I want it to go as quickly as possible. I started collecting them as soon as I took the decision to apply for the visa. Don't know what's the "right" way of doing it. If you have documents that will take long time maybe you should try to get them as soon as possible...


----------



## trying_aussie

Here goes my next naïve question - how do we get to know if a CO has been assigned?
Thanks.


----------



## vicky10sep

trying_aussie said:


> Here goes my next naïve question - how do we get to know if a CO has been assigned?
> Thanks.


Generally they email . However these days there are direct grants as well, without being CO assignment emails.
Alternatively, call DIBP and check your application status and about CO ... 

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## Guest

Achilles_as said:


> You can only call them to see what is holding things up. Since you already have done that I think all you can do is wait. Call them again after 2 weeks and this time ask specifically if there is a reason to be held up. I dont know if you are a 190 or 189. 190s are on hold till 1 July.


Its 189 

I was told that my application is with Team 8 Adelaide but not to any specific CO. Why assigned to a team and no sign of CO even after 2.5 months of visa lodging.

The problem is the feeling of uncertainty that looms, people in my situation don't have any clue as to what is going on. 

I pray that none of the applicants get CO's from Adelaide Team 8, just a bunch of lazy bums


----------



## vicky10sep

cb2406 said:


> Its 189
> 
> I was told that my application is with Team 8 Adelaide but not to any specific CO. Why assigned to a team and no sign of CO even after 2.5 months of visa lodging.
> 
> The problem is the feeling of uncertainty that looms, people in my situation don't have any clue as to what is going on.
> 
> I pray that none of the applicants get CO's from Adelaide Team 8, just a bunch of lazy bums


When I called DIBP , they said the same thing .. exactly same thing .. assigned to Team 8 and not any CO 

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## ALIPA

smady41 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Just dropped in to say hi! Its been a while since I posted here.
> 
> ALIPA, ARUNAN, and other friends who have got the grants in the past week, congrats.  Enjoy the moment and relax a bit.
> 
> Am planning my trip to Melbourne/Sydney in September itself. Anyone planning around that time?


Hi.. it is a beautiful week. Lots of grants and more to come. I will fly in the same period to sydney


----------



## Guest

vicky10sep said:


> When I called DIBP , they said the same thing .. exactly same thing .. assigned to Team 8 and not any CO
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


Till few weeks back, prseeker was in the same situation and he got grant from the same team. 

I am surprised, you being onshore still didnt receive any communication.


----------



## austrailadream

arunan said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:I got my grant today :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:. Whenever I was stuck, would post on this forum and would have an immediate resolution !!!!
> I am really thankful to all of you on this forum for the timely help!!
> 
> Note: My CO was from GSM Adelaide team


Wow!! What a sky-rocketing speed you flew with. Congrats mat!!


----------



## visitkangaroos

Dear Friends,

Finally all three of us, me, my wife and my 2 year old son, got the grant yesterday. I would like to thank all of you for all the help. The forum has been stupendous for the support it has provided in this long journey.

Hope to meet some of you guys in Australia.


----------



## mainak

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally all three of us, me, my wife and my 2 year old son, got the grant yesterday. I would like to thank all of you for all the help. The forum has been stupendous for the support it has provided in this long journey.


Party!! :drum:


----------



## vicky10sep

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally all three of us, me, my wife and my 2 year old son, got the grant yesterday. I would like to thank all of you for all the help. The forum has been stupendous for the support it has provided in this long journey.
> 
> Hope to meet some of you guys in Australia.


Congrats Dude !! 
Long wait for you ..


----------



## samdam

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally all three of us, me, my wife and my 2 year old son, got the grant yesterday. I would like to thank all of you for all the help. The forum has been stupendous for the support it has provided in this long journey.
> 
> Hope to meet some of you guys in Australia.


Congrats buddy, at least 189 is moving


----------



## ALIPA

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally all three of us, me, my wife and my 2 year old son, got the grant yesterday. I would like to thank all of you for all the help. The forum has been stupendous for the support it has provided in this long journey.
> 
> Hope to meet some of you guys in Australia.


Many congratulations mate..


----------



## austrailadream

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally all three of us, me, my wife and my 2 year old son, got the grant yesterday. I would like to thank all of you for all the help. The forum has been stupendous for the support it has provided in this long journey.
> 
> Hope to meet some of you guys in Australia.


Congrats!! Party hard!! 

Just wonder what made your CO take 2 months time to make a decision even after uploading all the documents.


----------



## Guest

Achilles_as said:


> You can only call them to see what is holding things up. Since you already have done that I think all you can do is wait. Call them again after 2 weeks and this time ask specifically if there is a reason to be held up. I dont know if you are a 190 or 189. 190s are on hold till 1 July.


Wait, wait n wait and when you loose patience, shoot a mail to Team looking into your case and this sh**ty reply you get from them.....

"UNCLASSIFIED

Dear Mr XYZ (Loser waiting for a CO),

Please be advised that your application for skilled migration is currently pending allocation to a case officer and will be considered in due course.

Thank you for your patience in this matter.

Regards,
GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Border Protection"

My reaction to this mail - :confused2:  :noidea:    :hurt: :Cry: :yell: :smash: :amen:

Time to look for Solace


----------



## karnavidyut

Reposting from another thread, as it may be of help to the some of the wider audience on this thread

Hello folks,

In the last few weeks we came across multiple instances where the documents were not received by the CO. I was worried that this might be the case since I shared the form 1221 on 30/05 and had not heard anything back. I sent multiple reminder emails to confirm they have received the documentation and even called once last week but to no avail. After this I had completely given up trying to get a response on it. 
However today my CO replied to my email from 30/05 just to confirm that she has received the evidence shared and that she will be in touch shortly. 

Below are few of my observations for my case particularly: 
1) Each time they requested for a document/form they waited for a full 28 days before they picked up my application again. 
2) My CO works only 2 days a week ( I found from her signature) 

I learnt the hard way that because of the request for documents twice I lost 56 days of time. I recommend that you immediately upload your form 80 and 1221 in case if you have not done. This can cost you upto 28 days for each request for clarification/documentation. 
Another thing I learnt is that its not necessary that once they asked for documentation they will not come again asking for more. It can happen multiple times and you basically lose time in the too and fro emails. So dont hold back any information or evidence. Instead give as much evidence that you can gather for quicker turn around times. 
Hope that helps! All the best with your applications....

I'm back to waiting for my grant but atleast I know the days of the week that I can expect to see the grant 

Regds,
K


----------



## SS70011005

cb2406 said:


> Wait, wait n wait and when you loose patience, shoot a mail to Team looking into your case and this sh**ty reply you get from them.....
> 
> "UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> Dear Mr XYZ (Loser waiting for a CO),
> 
> Please be advised that your application for skilled migration is currently pending allocation to a case officer and will be considered in due course.
> 
> Thank you for your patience in this matter.
> 
> Regards,
> GSM Adelaide
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> 
> My reaction to this mail - :confused2:  :noidea:    :hurt: :Cry: :yell: :smash: :amen:
> 
> Time to look for Solace


Can you please give me the mail ID as I'd like to shoot an email too? Thanks.


----------



## karnavidyut

SS70011005 said:


> Can you please give me the mail ID as I'd like to shoot an email too? Thanks.


Each team has an email id and you would need to know which team your application has been allocated to......To start with you will need to make a call to DIBP helpdesk to find out the email id and the team or CO details


----------



## Guest

SS70011005 said:


> Can you please give me the mail ID as I'd like to shoot an email too? Thanks.


Check your inbox


----------



## Guest

cb2406 said:


> Wait, wait n wait and when you loose patience, shoot a mail to Team looking into your case and this sh**ty reply you get from them.....
> 
> "UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> Dear Mr XYZ (Loser waiting for a CO),
> 
> Please be advised that your application for skilled migration is currently pending allocation to a case officer and will be considered in due course.
> 
> Thank you for your patience in this matter.
> 
> Regards,
> GSM Adelaide
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> 
> My reaction to this mail - :confused2:  :noidea:    :hurt: :Cry: :yell: :smash: :amen:
> 
> Time to look for Solace


Have anyone been in this kind of situation. I mean its getting unbearable day by day and out of curiosity you mail to the team and this is what they reply.

2.5 months have already passed since i have lodged my 189 visa and still no progress.... Had i been an applicant from a HR Country or 190 applicant i could ease myself but this is tooooo much....

I fear by the thought that my visa is going to be rejected because of these long delay.... I dont know!!!!! I also doubt DIBP would wait this long to reject my visa...

I am going crazyyyyyy


----------



## vicky10sep

cb2406 said:


> Have anyone been in this kind of situation. I mean its getting unbearable day by day and out of curiosity you mail to the team and this is what they reply.
> 
> 2.5 months have already passed since i have lodged my 189 visa and still no progress.... Had i been an applicant from a HR Country or 190 applicant i could ease myself but this is tooooo much....
> 
> I fear by the thought that my visa is going to be rejected because of these long delay.... I dont know!!!!! I also doubt DIBP would wait this long to reject my visa...
> 
> I am going crazyyyyyy



I can understand it completely dude !! . It's really bad .. same case for me .. i don't know what how to react at this stage .. but yes its certainly driving me crazy!! I am getting frustrated as each day passes by but can't do anything !! WAIT is the only way out !! moreover we can't directly call anyone bcos we dont have a CO yet .. poor us !!  and DIBP says check GSM allocation dates for your case allocation tentative dates!! 

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## huzefa85

cb2406 said:


> Have anyone been in this kind of situation. I mean its getting unbearable day by day and out of curiosity you mail to the team and this is what they reply.
> 
> 2.5 months have already passed since i have lodged my 189 visa and still no progress.... Had i been an applicant from a HR Country or 190 applicant i could ease myself but this is tooooo much....
> 
> I fear by the thought that my visa is going to be rejected because of these long delay.... I dont know!!!!! I also doubt DIBP would wait this long to reject my visa...
> 
> I am going crazyyyyyy


Hi CB,

Firstly, relax. Don't overthink and stress yourself.
Frankly, it generally takes 3 months for visa approval. My assumption is it was faster over the last couple of months, bcoz CO's have a quota to complete for the year and that is what resulted in more grants. Now that those quotas are over, they are probably not in that much hurry to take up and complete applications.
Once July starts, their quotas will be refreshed too and normal visa times will start. So, just wait till next week. Hopefully it will bring some positive light to your application.

And don't worry, if all your docs are proper and no information is falsified, CO cannot reject your visa.

So, relax, enjoy the coming weekend and look forward to the next week.


----------



## prseeker

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally all three of us, me, my wife and my 2 year old son, got the grant yesterday. I would like to thank all of you for all the help. The forum has been stupendous for the support it has provided in this long journey.
> 
> Hope to meet some of you guys in Australia.


 Many Congratulations


----------



## lovetosmack

cb2406 said:


> Have anyone been in this kind of situation. I mean its getting unbearable day by day and out of curiosity you mail to the team and this is what they reply.
> 
> 2.5 months have already passed since i have lodged my 189 visa and still no progress.... Had i been an applicant from a HR Country or 190 applicant i could ease myself but this is tooooo much....
> 
> I fear by the thought that my visa is going to be rejected because of these long delay.... I dont know!!!!! I also doubt DIBP would wait this long to reject my visa...
> 
> I am going crazyyyyyy


Is yours 189 or 190 ? ANZSCO code ? Can you update your signature ? May be someone can compare and suggest something.


----------



## Nabeel8

huzefa85 said:


> Finally I get to write it too
> GOT THE GRANT !!!!!
> 
> I am gonna spend a couple of days, just enjoying the feeling, and then will start planning ahead
> 
> Hearty thanks to every1 in this forum for providing support and answering queries whenever I needed help.
> 
> And best of luck to every1 who is waiting, your grant is near
> 
> Note : For those who are waiting for nearly 8-10 weeks, it helps to send a follow up mail to the CO. I did that yesterday evening and got the grant today morning.


Congratulations Buddy!! Really glad to know that you have been granted the visa. Enjoy


----------



## prseeker

cb2406 said:


> Till few weeks back, prseeker was in the same situation and he got grant from the same team.
> 
> I am surprised, you being onshore still didnt receive any communication.


Yeah mine was a Direct Grant . I Only came to know about the team when you guys asked me to check at the bottom of the mail , otherwise I conveniently ignored that and started the celebrations 

It's very obvious now that Team 08 is the slowest , creepiest and sadist team ever . 

Anyways you won't believe that I logged in on the forum just to check your status as last night I was going through my PM's and realized that I communicated with you quite a few times . 

1 thing for sure , your time has arrived , who knows maybe tomorrow ....at the max next week . Till that time keep your chin high and hold u r horses


----------



## Guest

lovetosmack said:


> Is yours 189 or 190 ? ANZSCO code ? Can you update your signature ? May be someone can compare and suggest something.


My timeline


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Hi Guys, Is there any way to check if the CO has been allocated or which Team is handling my case.. I have uploaded all documents and i know this waiting period is really stressful.


----------



## Guest

prgeek001 said:


> Hi Guys, Is there any way to check if the CO has been allocated or which Team is handling my case.. I have uploaded all documents and i know this waiting period is really stressful.


I dont want to be sarcastic or rude to you but buddy only 6 days have passed since you lodged your visa and you want to know abt CO.

If you are lucky enough then you wouldnt know what Stress/Wait mean and may easily sail through this journey or else welcome to the club. All i can or anyone in this forum suggest is to front load all the documents beforehand and dont let CO to contact you for any additional document. This will only delay further. 

Please wait for atleast 1 month then you can call up DIBP to know if any CO or Team is working. This is what i have read and experienced.

Miracles do happen and you never know you might end up with CO before the average CO allocation timeline.

So till that time :lalala:


----------



## Rah1x

Hi,

I have a question about photograph under "Documents to show identity" (as mentioned here Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)).

It says: "Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:

be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
be labelled with the applicant's name. "

So, for the digital photo, whats the size of the image (pixels)? And where do I put the label?

Thanks..


----------



## trying_aussie

Hi Guys,
I have submitted Form 80, could someone please tell me if I am still required to submit Form 1221?
Thanks.


----------



## Maverick7185

prgeek001 said:


> Hi Guys, Is there any way to check if the CO has been allocated or which Team is handling my case.. I have uploaded all documents and i know this waiting period is really stressful.


Buddy,

Look at my timeline or others in the same situation and u wil get an idea.


----------



## mainak

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about photograph under "Documents to show identity" (as mentioned here Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)).
> 
> It says: "Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should:
> 
> be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
> be labelled with the applicant's name. "
> 
> So, for the digital photo, whats the size of the image (pixels)? And where do I put the label?
> 
> Thanks..



Ignore label

Check via any picture tool that the image size shall be 35x45


----------



## mainak

trying_aussie said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted Form 80, could someone please tell me if I am still required to submit Form 1221?
> Thanks.


a) wait for CO to ask, s/he may bypass - in that case you are lucky
b) prepare and upload form 1221 for all secondary applicants


----------



## idad

Hi,

I have a question regarding this question: 

"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"

Should my answer be NO because my latest employment in my nominated occupation was over a year ago? I have been studying since then...


----------



## Hunter85

mate look at my time-line, applied in begining of april and still no sign of CO and there is no way to know if it is already assigned, generally it takes max 7 weeks for CO to be assigned so wait 7 weeks and if you feel like you cant wait any more call immigration office


----------



## karnavidyut

Hello folks,

Here I am again! I was honestly not expecting to post this message so soon but you never know 
Yes I got that "email" I had been waiting for what seemed like ages  .....its a grant for me and my wife :high5:

Most of the help I've received on this forum was by browsing through other peoples questions rather than asking new questions of my own ....But all that help is invaluable and I truly appreciate it. I have also always tried in all earnestness to contribute to the forum with whatever knowledge I have. I hope it has helped atleast a few of you. Thank you everyone for helping me follow my dreams and all the best following your own dreams! 

After having seen 3 emails from the CO asking for information, I was dreading this one was going to ask for some additional document or information too! So the initial reaction was more of disgust than joy  
But when i read it was a grant, I was happy  

yes agreed it was a long wait and totally worth the wait....But now the question is whoa!! what you have been waiting for is here!! what next  
I'll take it easy for now and enjoy the weekend before chalking out the strategy for the next steps....

Congratulations to all those who have made it this far and wish best of luck to all those who are waiting for their grants. :fingerscrossed:


Regards,
K


----------



## mamunvega

karnavidyut said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Here I am again! I was honestly not expecting to post this message so soon but you never know
> Yes I got that "email" I had been waiting for what seemed like ages  .....its a grant for me and my wife :high5:
> 
> Most of the help I've received on this forum was by browsing through other peoples questions rather than asking new questions of my own ....But all that help is invaluable and I truly appreciate it. I have also always tried in all earnestness to contribute to the forum with whatever knowledge I have. I hope it has helped atleast a few of you. Thank you everyone for helping me follow my dreams and all the best following your own dreams!
> 
> After having seen 3 emails from the CO asking for information, I was dreading this one was going to ask for some additional document or information too! So the initial reaction was more of disgust than joy
> But when i read it was a grant, I was happy
> 
> yes agreed it was a long wait and totally worth the wait....But now the question is whoa!! what you have been waiting for is here!! what next
> I'll take it easy for now and enjoy the weekend before chalking out the strategy for the next steps....
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have made it this far and wish best of luck to all those who are waiting for their grants. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> K



Happy Grants for you at last.. !!! Well, enjoy your time and also pray for us who are stuck for ages !!!

Congratulations !!! :tea:


----------



## Happybets

karnavidyut said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Here I am again! I was honestly not expecting to post this message so soon but you never know
> Yes I got that "email" I had been waiting for what seemed like ages  .....its a grant for me and my wife :high5:
> 
> Most of the help I've received on this forum was by browsing through other peoples questions rather than asking new questions of my own ....But all that help is invaluable and I truly appreciate it. I have also always tried in all earnestness to contribute to the forum with whatever knowledge I have. I hope it has helped atleast a few of you. Thank you everyone for helping me follow my dreams and all the best following your own dreams!
> 
> After having seen 3 emails from the CO asking for information, I was dreading this one was going to ask for some additional document or information too! So the initial reaction was more of disgust than joy
> But when i read it was a grant, I was happy
> 
> yes agreed it was a long wait and totally worth the wait....But now the question is whoa!! what you have been waiting for is here!! what next
> I'll take it easy for now and enjoy the weekend before chalking out the strategy for the next steps....
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have made it this far and wish best of luck to all those who are waiting for their grants. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> K


Hearty congrats mate. .


----------



## lovetosmack

@karnavidyut: We were talking and discussing on how to send documents to CO the last minute & here is your grant now. Amazing !!! Good luck. Your help and constant support to fellow member paid off. Finally !


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

Arunvas said:


> No, I'm saying he has got only 1 month IED not because of the validity of his PCC in his origin country,,, as you said "I think so" (see your previous comment)


i got one month because my medical is valid till july 2014...they didnt aske me to REDO it rather granted the visa....lemme mention my CO did ask me if i can enter in may 2014...and after my confirmation they issued me grant...so IED depend upon the medical expiry date


----------



## Sasha2013

karnavidyut said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Here I am again! I was honestly not expecting to post this message so soon but you never know
> Yes I got that "email" I had been waiting for what seemed like ages  .....its a grant for me and my wife :high5:
> 
> Most of the help I've received on this forum was by browsing through other peoples questions rather than asking new questions of my own ....But all that help is invaluable and I truly appreciate it. I have also always tried in all earnestness to contribute to the forum with whatever knowledge I have. I hope it has helped atleast a few of you. Thank you everyone for helping me follow my dreams and all the best following your own dreams!
> 
> After having seen 3 emails from the CO asking for information, I was dreading this one was going to ask for some additional document or information too! So the initial reaction was more of disgust than joy
> But when i read it was a grant, I was happy
> 
> yes agreed it was a long wait and totally worth the wait....But now the question is whoa!! what you have been waiting for is here!! what next
> I'll take it easy for now and enjoy the weekend before chalking out the strategy for the next steps....
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have made it this far and wish best of luck to all those who are waiting for their grants. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> K


Many congratulations and good luck for the future!

I have been following your posts closely as my timeline is similar to yours. After such a long wait, I had subconsciously assumed that my application has gone for external security checks, but now I am hopeful again.


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

karnavidyut said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Here I am again! I was honestly not expecting to post this message so soon but you never know
> Yes I got that "email" I had been waiting for what seemed like ages  .....its a grant for me and my wife :high5:
> 
> Most of the help I've received on this forum was by browsing through other peoples questions rather than asking new questions of my own ....But all that help is invaluable and I truly appreciate it. I have also always tried in all earnestness to contribute to the forum with whatever knowledge I have. I hope it has helped atleast a few of you. Thank you everyone for helping me follow my dreams and all the best following your own dreams!
> 
> After having seen 3 emails from the CO asking for information, I was dreading this one was going to ask for some additional document or information too! So the initial reaction was more of disgust than joy
> But when i read it was a grant, I was happy
> 
> yes agreed it was a long wait and totally worth the wait....But now the question is whoa!! what you have been waiting for is here!! what next
> I'll take it easy for now and enjoy the weekend before chalking out the strategy for the next steps....
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have made it this far and wish best of luck to all those who are waiting for their grants. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> K


congrats dude on grant...believe me it is still early as you have just waited 6 months..check my timeline...for me it seems like dream....but came true...i have waited for golden email over more than a year...but all is well if end is well


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

cb2406 said:


> I dont want to be sarcastic or rude to you but buddy only 6 days have passed since you lodged your visa and you want to know abt CO.
> 
> If you are lucky enough then you wouldnt know what Stress/Wait mean and may easily sail through this journey or else welcome to the club. All i can or anyone in this forum suggest is to front load all the documents beforehand and dont let CO to contact you for any additional document. This will only delay further.
> 
> Please wait for atleast 1 month then you can call up DIBP to know if any CO or Team is working. This is what i have read and experienced.
> 
> Miracles do happen and you never know you might end up with CO before the average CO allocation timeline.
> 
> So till that time :lalala:


Bud, we all are sailing the same boat to reach the same destination. 

I know everyone is waiting for the "GOLDEN" Mail and can understand everyone's feeling in this forum. 

Also for the point of front loading of documents , you means shall i fill form80 (Myself) and form 1221 (spouse) and upload it now. Please suggest.


----------



## vikram425

Télécommunications network engineer Assesment filed; 5th April 2013, positive received 10th October 2013, EOI submitted 15th October 2013, invitation 26th March 2014, PR FILED 10th may 2014, CO ALLOCATED 27th may 2014 Team 33 brisbane, PCC &MEDICALS requested 27th may 2014, medicals submitted 10th june, my pcc was pending wife's pcc submitted I have just submitted my pcc today in 26 june.

The last for submission of documents was 23rd june on which we haa taken extension of 30 days now today with the submission of PCC all documents are complete my question is that when can I expect the visa will the process it now or will they process it after completion of 30 days extention period .... all in all when can I expect my visa


Case is with brisbane team 33 . CO JL


----------



## vikram425

Télécommunications network engineer Assesment filed; 5th April 2013, positive received 10th October 2013, EOI submitted 15th October 2013, invitation 26th March 2014, PR FILED 10th may 2014, CO ALLOCATED 27th may 2014 Team 33 brisbane, PCC &MEDICALS requested 27th may 2014, medicals submitted 10th june, my pcc was pending wife's pcc submitted I have just submitted my pcc today in 26 june.

The last for submission of documents was 23rd june on which we haa taken extension of 30 days now today with the submission of PCC all documents are complete my question is that when can I expect the visa will the process it now or will they process it after completion of 30 days extention period .... all in all when can I expect my visa


Case is with brisbane team 33 . CO JL.


----------



## zameer.ise

*Passport Renewal After Grant*

I would like to update passport details before my first visit. In my grant letter it is mentioned that I could update my passport details (if there are any change) but did not find whom to contact (Don't find any emails to communicate)

Guys please share if anybody come across this situation. How and whom to contact


----------



## ankita009jain

huzefa85 said:


> Finally I get to write it too
> GOT THE GRANT !!!!!
> 
> I am gonna spend a couple of days, just enjoying the feeling, and then will start planning ahead
> 
> Hearty thanks to every1 in this forum for providing support and answering queries whenever I needed help.
> 
> And best of luck to every1 who is waiting, your grant is near
> 
> Note : For those who are waiting for nearly 8-10 weeks, it helps to send a follow up mail to the CO. I did that yesterday evening and got the grant today morning.


Can you please suggest what should a person do, when their is no sign of a CO even after 5-6 weeks?


----------



## karnavidyut

zameer.ise said:


> I would like to update passport details before my first visit. In my grant letter it is mentioned that I could update my passport details (if there are any change) but did not find whom to contact (Don't find any emails to communicate)
> 
> Guys please share if anybody come across this situation. How and whom to contact


It should be the same team that granted your visa? Try calling the DIBP Helpdesk


----------



## huzefa85

ankita009jain said:


> Can you please suggest what should a person do, when their is no sign of a CO even after 5-6 weeks?


Hi Ankita,

5-6 weeks is a pretty normal timeline.
I would suggest to wait a couple of more weeks, after which you can call DIBP and check your application status with them. Sometimes CO gets allocated, but they do not contact you immediately, so you never know CO might have already been assigned to your case.
Plus, from next week, July, visa quotas will be refreshed, and so will CO quota for the year. I think visa processing will become faster that what we saw in June.

Wait for a couple of weeks and then call / mail DIBP.


----------



## vikram425

Télécommunications network engineer Assesment filed; 5th April 2013, positive received 10th October 2013, EOI submitted 15th October 2013, invitation 26th March 2014, PR FILED 10th may 2014, CO ALLOCATED 27th may 2014 Team 33 brisbane, PCC &MEDICALS requested 27th may 2014, medicals submitted 10th june, my pcc was pending wife's pcc submitted I have just submitted my pcc today in 26 june.

The last for submission of documents was 23rd june on which we haa taken extension of 30 days now today with the submission of PCC all documents are complete my question is that when can I expect the visa will the process it now or will they process it after completion of 30 days extention period .... all in all when can I expect my visa


Case is with brisbane team 33. CO JL


----------



## fakhan

vikram425 said:


> Télécommunications network engineer Assesment filed; 5th April 2013, positive received 10th October 2013, EOI submitted 15th October 2013, invitation 26th March 2014, PR FILED 10th may 2014, CO ALLOCATED 27th may 2014 Team 33 brisbane, PCC &MEDICALS requested 27th may 2014, medicals submitted 10th june, my pcc was pending wife's pcc submitted I have just submitted my pcc today in 26 june.
> 
> The last for submission of documents was 23rd june on which we haa taken extension of 30 days now today with the submission of PCC all documents are complete my question is that when can I expect the visa will the process it now or will they process it after completion of 30 days extention period .... all in all when can I expect my visa
> 
> Case is with brisbane team 33. CO JL


Do you still have the same case officer? Question why I am asking, because in my case CO has been removed (although in February I had conversation with the designated CO). Reason they mentioned, system has changed and a team of COs is now handling all cases.


----------



## taniska

*Filling the EOI form now. Have a query...*

Hi

I am filling the EOI form now to submit. Basically I want to apply for 189, for that I have 60 points. Can I choose the below options as well. By luck I may be called for any one right?

Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) and Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent)


Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## mainak

you can - obviously... but that wont trigger nomination req automatically - u have to manually apply for nomination separately


----------



## taniska

Thanks mainak for your reply.
I am planning to select only 189 & 186.

186 - Rare case, if I am lucky then some employer may sponsor me... right?

Will I face any issue becoz of this. If I am eligible for 189 invite then I will get that first right...?

Thanks.


----------



## mainak

I am not sure about issues - but I have not seen people here randomly selecting visa type :|

Your call now...


----------



## vikram425

fakhan said:


> Do you still have the same case officer? Question why I am asking, because in my case CO has been removed (although in February I had conversation with the designated CO). Reason they mentioned, system has changed and a team of COs is now handling all cases.




Co is same


----------



## MaxTheWolf

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally all three of us, me, my wife and my 2 year old son, got the grant yesterday. I would like to thank all of you for all the help. The forum has been stupendous for the support it has provided in this long journey.
> 
> Hope to meet some of you guys in Australia.


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

karnavidyut said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Here I am again! I was honestly not expecting to post this message so soon but you never know
> Yes I got that "email" I had been waiting for what seemed like ages  .....its a grant for me and my wife :high5:
> 
> Most of the help I've received on this forum was by browsing through other peoples questions rather than asking new questions of my own ....But all that help is invaluable and I truly appreciate it. I have also always tried in all earnestness to contribute to the forum with whatever knowledge I have. I hope it has helped atleast a few of you. Thank you everyone for helping me follow my dreams and all the best following your own dreams!
> 
> After having seen 3 emails from the CO asking for information, I was dreading this one was going to ask for some additional document or information too! So the initial reaction was more of disgust than joy
> But when i read it was a grant, I was happy
> 
> yes agreed it was a long wait and totally worth the wait....But now the question is whoa!! what you have been waiting for is here!! what next
> I'll take it easy for now and enjoy the weekend before chalking out the strategy for the next steps....
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have made it this far and wish best of luck to all those who are waiting for their grants. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> K


Congrats!


----------



## Guest

prgeek001 said:


> Bud, we all are sailing the same boat to reach the same destination.
> 
> I know everyone is waiting for the "GOLDEN" Mail and can understand everyone's feeling in this forum.
> 
> Also for the point of front loading of documents , you means shall i fill form80 (Myself) and form 1221 (spouse) and upload it now. Please suggest.


I uploaded Form 80 for me and wife. Form 1221 is a subset of form 80.


----------



## karnavidyut

mamunvega said:


> Happy Grants for you at last.. !!! Well, enjoy your time and also pray for us who are stuck for ages !!!
> 
> Congratulations !!! :tea:


Thanks buddy! I'm sure you and everybody else waiting will also get your grants soon


----------



## karnavidyut

rt00021 said:


> *Mate KarnaVidyut*, Congrats! Go party if you are really excited, but not too hard else you might get tired.


Thanks buddy! I'll save the party for the weekend .....Still got to go to work tomorrow


----------



## karnavidyut

Happybets said:


> Hearty congrats mate. .


Thanks a lot mate! Hope you get your grant very soon....Wish you good luck!


----------



## karnavidyut

Sasha2013 said:


> Many congratulations and good luck for the future!
> 
> I have been following your posts closely as my timeline is similar to yours. After such a long wait, I had subconsciously assumed that my application has gone for external security checks, but now I am hopeful again.


Hey Sasha thanks and wish you good luck too!

Yes our timelines do look very similar.....I'm sure you will get it in the next few days....Did you follow up with them at all? I believe it will help if you follow up once as our applications seem to be at the bottom of the stack and completely forgotten. All the best!


----------



## karnavidyut

Haseeb.hasan said:


> congrats dude on grant...believe me it is still early as you have just waited 6 months..check my timeline...for me it seems like dream....but came true...i have waited for golden email over more than a year...but all is well if end is well


Thanks Haseeb! Yes i absolutely agree with you that its sooner than a lot of others and we shouldnt be cribbing about how much of a wait it has been.....
But yes like you said all is well if it ends well  
Wish you good luck with your next steps


----------



## manmvk

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally all three of us, me, my wife and my 2 year old son, got the grant yesterday.


Congratulation Mate!! All the very best to you and your family...


----------



## ALIPA

vikram425 said:


> Télécommunications network engineer Assesment filed; 5th April 2013, positive received 10th October 2013, EOI submitted 15th October 2013, invitation 26th March 2014, PR FILED 10th may 2014, CO ALLOCATED 27th may 2014 Team 33 brisbane, PCC &MEDICALS requested 27th may 2014, medicals submitted 10th june, my pcc was pending wife's pcc submitted I have just submitted my pcc today in 26 june.
> 
> The last for submission of documents was 23rd june on which we haa taken extension of 30 days now today with the submission of PCC all documents are complete my question is that when can I expect the visa will the process it now or will they process it after completion of 30 days extention period .... all in all when can I expect my visa
> 
> 
> Case is with brisbane team 33. CO JL


nice to see a mate from same category. You better wait for 1 or 2 weeks and then drop an email to teamm33 to check whether they received your docs or not


----------



## manmvk

karnavidyut said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Here I am again! I was honestly not expecting to post this message so soon but you never know
> 
> After having seen 3 emails from the CO asking for information, I was dreading this one was going to ask for some additional document or information too! So the initial reaction was more of disgust than joy
> But when i read it was a grant, I was happy
> 
> 
> Regards,
> K


Many Congratulation to you and your wife!!..All the very best....


----------



## saketjade

visitkangaroos said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Finally all three of us, me, my wife and my 2 year old son, got the grant yesterday. I would like to thank all of you for all the help. The forum has been stupendous for the support it has provided in this long journey.
> 
> Hope to meet some of you guys in Australia.


Congrats


----------



## saketjade

vicky10sep said:


> I can understand it completely dude !! . It's really bad .. same case for me .. i don't know what how to react at this stage .. but yes its certainly driving me crazy!! I am getting frustrated as each day passes by but can't do anything !! WAIT is the only way out !! moreover we can't directly call anyone bcos we dont have a CO yet .. poor us !!  and DIBP says check GSM allocation dates for your case allocation tentative dates!!
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


Guys dont get disheartened. Ur grants r round the corner. When ur in dark be assured god has some plan fr u guys.


----------



## saketjade

karnavidyut said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Here I am again! I was honestly not expecting to post this message so soon but you never know
> Yes I got that "email" I had been waiting for what seemed like ages  .....its a grant for me and my wife :high5:
> 
> Most of the help I've received on this forum was by browsing through other peoples questions rather than asking new questions of my own ....But all that help is invaluable and I truly appreciate it. I have also always tried in all earnestness to contribute to the forum with whatever knowledge I have. I hope it has helped atleast a few of you. Thank you everyone for helping me follow my dreams and all the best following your own dreams!
> 
> After having seen 3 emails from the CO asking for information, I was dreading this one was going to ask for some additional document or information too! So the initial reaction was more of disgust than joy
> But when i read it was a grant, I was happy
> 
> yes agreed it was a long wait and totally worth the wait....But now the question is whoa!! what you have been waiting for is here!! what next
> I'll take it easy for now and enjoy the weekend before chalking out the strategy for the next steps....
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have made it this far and wish best of luck to all those who are waiting for their grants. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> K


Congrats man, & yes i had the same feeling ' what next' . Start applying for jobs


----------



## saketjade

prgeek001 said:


> Bud, we all are sailing the same boat to reach the same destination.
> 
> I know everyone is waiting for the "GOLDEN" Mail and can understand everyone's feeling in this forum.
> 
> Also for the point of front loading of documents , you means shall i fill form80 (Myself) and form 1221 (spouse) and upload it now. Please suggest.


U can fill it up n b ready in case if co asks u r gud to go.


----------



## ashish1137

Hello Friends,

I am back again with a quick question:

I am primary applicant. My birth certificate is in Punjabi with no name mentioned on it. So I do not want to upload my birth certificate. What else can I upload. When I see the description it says:

Birth or Age, Evidence of
Please provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.

If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, please provide written notification stating this, and provide your country’s equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register

on Immi website. What docs can I upload here?

Regards
Ashish


----------



## Tejil

Hi All

we have received ACS +ve for ICT Business analyst today but they have deducted 4 years out of total 8 years of experience, hence we have lost 5 points,,
hence what are the alternatives we have now?
i have taken IELTS last exam in nov '14 and scored 7 overall
should we apply for state sponsororship, under 190? hence which states can sponser ICT business analyst???

can i apply wife's Skills select, in that case does she need to appear for IELTS? her experience in Human resource and recruitment/mostly recruitment, is about 3.5 years and has an MBA(HR), she is 30 now
pl advice
thankyou


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

saketjade said:


> U can fill it up n b ready in case if co asks u r gud to go.


Thanks Saket, I have already uploaded all docs except PCC and mind bobbling around here and there.

Got some work to do now with Form 80 and 1221.. :typing:.


----------



## arjunsydney

karnavidyut said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Here I am again! I was honestly not expecting to post this message so soon but you never know
> Yes I got that "email" I had been waiting for what seemed like ages  .....its a grant for me and my wife :high5:
> 
> Most of the help I've received on this forum was by browsing through other peoples questions rather than asking new questions of my own ....But all that help is invaluable and I truly appreciate it. I have also always tried in all earnestness to contribute to the forum with whatever knowledge I have. I hope it has helped atleast a few of you. Thank you everyone for helping me follow my dreams and all the best following your own dreams!
> 
> After having seen 3 emails from the CO asking for information, I was dreading this one was going to ask for some additional document or information too! So the initial reaction was more of disgust than joy
> But when i read it was a grant, I was happy
> 
> yes agreed it was a long wait and totally worth the wait....But now the question is whoa!! what you have been waiting for is here!! what next
> I'll take it easy for now and enjoy the weekend before chalking out the strategy for the next steps....
> 
> Congratulations to all those who have made it this far and wish best of luck to all those who are waiting for their grants. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Regards,
> K



Congrats Karna !! Wishing you luck for future.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

*Major blunder I did, any way out?*

Guys,

I'm banging my head against the wall right now for what a blunder I have done. :frusty:

I lodged my Visa today and have made a check to my application almost 10 times before doing it.

however, I did a blunder. For my wife information, I have put the name incorrectly ::: Given name/Family Name.... I put them in incorrect order.... 

Is there a way out of it ?? :redface:


----------



## fakhan

delhi_ankur said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm banging my head against the wall right now for what a blunder I have done. :frusty:
> 
> I lodged my Visa today and have made a check to my application almost 10 times before doing it.
> 
> however, I did a blunder. For my wife information, I have put the name incorrectly ::: Given name/Family Name.... I put them in incorrect order....
> 
> Is there a way out of it ?? :redface:


You can fill and submit Form 1023 (Notification for Incorrect information).


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

fakhan said:


> You can fill and submit Form 1023 (Notification for Incorrect information).


Thank you Bro. I'm relieved now, I got freaked out when I noticed this silly error.

Do we have to upload the filled form somewhere and *how long it takes to update *on the VISA Application page? 

I have clicked on organize medicals, but it will show name in incorrect order, will that get udpated automatically after form 1023 takes effect?


----------



## ashish1137

delhi_ankur said:


> Thank you Bro. I'm relieved now, I got freaked out when I noticed this silly error.
> 
> Do we have to upload the filled form somewhere and *how long it takes to update *on the VISA Application page?
> 
> I have clicked on organize medicals, but it will show name in incorrect order, will that get udpated automatically after form 1023 takes effect?


Hello,

Dont worry. It is form 1022 available on immigration website. It contains 5 pages. I am still getting more details. I have submitted VISA application but my wife's passport's address is getting changed (because of PCC), so I also need to fill this form. Planning to do it in next couple of days.

Regards


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

ashish1137 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Dont worry. It is form 1022 available on immigration website. It contains 5 pages. I am still getting more details. I have submitted VISA application but my wife's passport's address is getting changed (because of PCC), so I also need to fill this form. Planning to do it in next couple of days.
> 
> Regards


Mine would be form 1023, it would work differently i guess. It is late at night... I will check it first thing in morning tomorrow.

Buddy i sent you a pm if you can check please


----------



## MaxTheWolf

delhi_ankur said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm banging my head against the wall right now for what a blunder I have done. :frusty:
> 
> I lodged my Visa today and have made a check to my application almost 10 times before doing it.
> 
> however, I did a blunder. For my wife information, I have put the name incorrectly ::: Given name/Family Name.... I put them in incorrect order....
> 
> Is there a way out of it ?? :redface:


Hi

Fill up form 1023 and upload it in immiaccount.

And come what may, don't let your wife know about this.


----------



## jamuu04

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> Fill up form 1023 and upload it in immiaccount.
> 
> And come what may, don't let your wife know about this.


Hahaha! Good one.


----------



## sandysehta

Called GSM Adelaide today morning. My call was put on hold as I waited for 40 min and then disconnected. Do they ever pick up the phone?


----------



## vicky10sep

Now I feel like my application has got some sort of bad luck .. and don't have much hope and the excitement i had is almost dead about PR !! 
wait and wait !! that's it and no CO !! hapless !! 

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## Arunvas

sandysehta said:


> Called GSM Adelaide today morning. My call was put on hold as I waited for 40 min and then disconnected. Do they ever pick up the phone?


Sandy, What do you mean? Which team did you call? What number?


----------



## ALIPA

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> Fill up form 1023 and upload it in immiaccount.
> 
> And come what may, don't let your wife know about this.


For these kind of errors best thing is to ask somebody else to check document. I got lot of experience in this. Sometime common errors may skip from our self as we do sort of skimming normally


----------



## ToAustralia2013

vicky10sep said:


> Now I feel like my application has got some sort of bad luck .. and don't have much hope and the excitement i had is almost dead about PR !!
> wait and wait !! that's it and no CO !! hapless !!
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


Did you try checking with DIBP? looks like its been 10 weeks since you lodged your application.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ALIPA said:


> For these kind of errors best thing is to ask somebody else to check document. I got lot of experience in this. Sometime common errors may skip from our self as we do sort of skimming normally


Is that for me?


----------



## ankita009jain

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Did you try checking with DIBP? looks like its been 10 weeks since you lodged your application.


Can some1 send me contact no to reach DIBP? Pls


----------



## Arunvas

ankita009jain said:


> Can some1 send me contact no to reach DIBP? Pls


Hey Ankita, Call +61-131 881 and Key-in: 1 > 2 > 1 > 1 to reach DIBP customer care!


----------



## ankita009jain

Arunvas said:


> Hey Ankita, Call +61-131 881 and Key-in: 1 > 2 > 1 > 1 to reach DIBP customer care!


Thankyou so much Arunvas!! Must say that make you wait really long to speak to an executive.. m stil on hold!


----------



## Arunvas

ankita009jain said:


> Thankyou so much Arunvas!! Must say that make you wait really long to speak to an executive.. m stil on hold!


Yes, we may need to wait approx. 50 mins to get connected


----------



## ankita009jain

Arunvas said:


> Yes, we may need to wait approx. 50 mins to get connected


R u serious... And pay a bomb to mobile operators!! shoot!


----------



## samdam

vicky10sep said:


> Now I feel like my application has got some sort of bad luck .. and don't have much hope and the excitement i had is almost dead about PR !!
> wait and wait !! that's it and no CO !! hapless !!
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


Don't worry dude, i am a 190er and i'm waiting since last 6 months, don't lose hope, master your skills, everything will fall in place at the right time, till then concentrate on work at hand.

All the best


----------



## samdam

ankita009jain said:


> R u serious... And pay a bomb to mobile operators!! shoot!


Or else wake up at 4.30 am IST and give them a call, you may not have to wait for 50 minutes


----------



## mainak

ankita009jain said:


> R u serious... And pay a bomb to mobile operators!! shoot!


Calling from Mobile ??????????????????????

I don't know anybody who did that - you are the first victim of ignorance... read the forum for guidance

Purchase Skype credit and call via Skype only!!!


----------



## SS70011005

mainak said:


> Calling from Mobile ??????????????????????
> 
> I don't know anybody who did that - you are the first victim of ignorance... read the forum for guidance
> 
> Purchase Skype credit and call via Skype only!!!


Alternatively, you can buy Reliance # and buy the international calling card or buy online international calling credit.


----------



## ankita009jain

mainak said:


> Calling from Mobile ??????????????????????
> 
> I don't know anybody who did that - you are the first victim of ignorance... read the forum for guidance
> 
> Purchase Skype credit and call via Skype only!!!


Ha ha.. you think I would do that.. what are office landlines for? 

I just meant in case one calls from a mobile...

BDW.. 35 minutes past already.. and I am still hearing an IVR system giving guideliness.. no Human voice even after 35 minutes!! :yell:


----------



## ankita009jain

After 45 of minutes of wait!! The answer I got was.. Your application lodgement has not finished 3 months .. Please do not call us before 3 months.. Please be patients.. suckkkkaaa!!!


----------



## haq82

Guys! Is there any difference between Case Officer and Visa Processing Office - Upto december last year my application was with SK (Case Officer in Signatures),

recently i am dealing with FB (Visa Processing Officer in Signatures since May 2014).


----------



## mainak

ankita009jain said:


> After 45 of minutes of wait!! The answer I got was.. Your application lodgement has not finished 3 months .. Please do not call us before 3 months.. Please be patients.. suckkkkaaa!!!


You are *lucky*... standard wait time is 60 minutes


----------



## austrailadream

Just noticed the status of all the documents I have uploaded has changed to RECEIVED which was REQUIRED before. What does this change in the status mean?

I still have some documents to be uploaded including medical.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

ankita009jain said:


> After 45 of minutes of wait!! The answer I got was.. Your application lodgement has not finished 3 months .. Please do not call us before 3 months.. Please be patients.. suckkkkaaa!!!


Hi Ankita,

Very sorry to hear your experience. I have heard many folks quoting similar

I think it depends on who answers the call. I also could not wait any longer (launched on May 6th) so just Prayed and called them .

Was answered in about 35 minutes and thankfully a very sweet person answered it. He informed me that my application has just been allocated to the CO Team 33 today and they 2-3 weeks to finalise. He also politely said there is nothing to worry about and usually an application processing is 3 months.

Just Thankful to God to know there is some progress and that I wasn't scolded at ....:hippie:ray: Waiting stilll ...


----------



## Hunter85

Doesnt mean anything, my ones are in received status for 3 months and yet no CO....



austrailadream said:


> Just noticed the status of all the documents I have uploaded has changed to RECEIVED which was REQUIRED before. What does this change in the status mean?
> 
> I still have some documents to be uploaded including medical.


----------



## sandysehta

Adelaide GSM Team 2 at +61 131881


Arunvas said:


> Sandy, What do you mean? Which team did you call? What number?


----------



## SunFlower48

Hi all
I have a question
I have currently changes my job, in fact the job is the same somehow, but my working place has changed.
Should I fill a form 1022 or not?


----------



## ankita009jain

:mad2::mad2:


ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi Ankita,
> 
> Very sorry to hear your experience. I have heard many folks quoting similar
> 
> I think it depends on who answers the call. I also could not wait any longer (launched on May 6th) so just Prayed and called them .
> 
> Was answered in about 35 minutes and thankfully a very sweet person answered it. He informed me that my application has just been allocated to the CO Team 33 today and they 2-3 weeks to finalise. He also politely said there is nothing to worry about and usually an application processing is 3 months.
> 
> Just Thankful to God to know there is some progress and that I wasn't scolded at ....:hippie:ray: Waiting stilll ...


Wow.. The women I spoke to was very very rude.. All she kept saying was.. call us after 3 months....

I politely asked her that if she can take my file number/passport no to see where where my application has reached and she said :hippie:- we have too many applications to process and you should be pateint, a CO will send you an email if he has any questions or else you will recive your PR:mad2:

I wish I could also speak to an angel :angel: like you did!!


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

ankita009jain said:


> :mad2::mad2:
> 
> Wow.. The women I spoke to was very very rude.. All she kept saying was.. call us after 3 months....
> 
> I politely asked her that if she can take my file number/passport no to see where where my application has reached and she said :hippie:- we have too many applications to process and you should be pateint, a CO will send you an email if he has any questions or else you will recive your PR:mad2:
> 
> I wish I could also speak to an angel :angel: like you did!!


I lodged my visa last night and was running like mad for pcc, medical,documents and all. 

Looking at all these stories i should better give some rest to myself and do things in an organised manner.

Good luck to all waiting for grants.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> Fill up form 1023 and upload it in immiaccount.
> 
> And come what may, don't let your wife know about this.


Thanks buddy.

Wife scolding is manageable, it's a routine process 
But I don't want to mess up with DIBP... 

Please help me clear my doubts :

1) If I understand it right, I have to fill form 1023, handwritten and I'll upload it under category of 1023 document. Will name get updated in my visa application in few working days or it would be done after CO assignment? 

2) I have organized my medicals by filling the form and got HAP ID. That has Given name and family name in wrong order. So, will that be a problem at hospital if they notice it and raise objection.

3) Since, the name is entered incorrectly, the medical report also will have names in wrong sequence. So it creates a chain of mistakes in all documents 

Any ideas or anyone has encountered the above situation ?


----------



## yarsatya

Hi all,

I have a question.

I am in Australia on a 457 visa. I have done my health checkup just more than a year back for this. 

Now I have lodged my 189 visa recently. I did the Medical Declaration. Can someone please tell me if I again need to do the health checkup or should I wait for the CO to ask for it?

Thanks,
Satya


----------



## Hunter85

guys you are so impatient, I lodged my visa on beginning of april and no sign of CO and I am not even worrying. Dont even try calling immigration office before 3 months period


----------



## roze

I called DIBP 4times to get satisfactory response
1.	First attempt
a.	They picked call after 60minutes
b.	Took my details
c.	When they started telling me about my application status Line disconnected
2.	Second attempt
a.	They picked call after 60minutes
b.	The representative asked me that 3 months are passed since you applied or not and I replied 2 months are passed… she asked me to wait for 3months and then I asked her to check my application status and she replied check in immi account
c.	Then Line disconnected
3.	Third attempt
a.	They picked call after 60minutes
b.	Took my details
c.	When they started telling me about my application status Line disconnected
4.	Fourth attempt
a.	They picked call after 60minutes
b.	Took my details
c.	The representative told me that No CO is allocated to my case, 190 Visa is at delay, My case purely depends upon Queensland Migration Plan, wait till july as no more spaces are available for 190 Visa in Queensland Migration Plan 
d.	Then Line disconnected


----------



## samy25

Guys ...u need to learn from Pakistanis ........... min time to process 8 months  .. u r giving up in 3 months of time... relax n hope for the best and positive


----------



## ankita009jain

Hunter85 said:


> guys you are so impatient, I lodged my visa on beginning of april and no sign of CO and I am not even worrying. Dont even try calling immigration office before 3 months period


Hunter.. its good you are not worried .... and its completely your call that you do not want to call DIBP even tough 3 moths passed for you.:nono:

In the most polite way possible, I would like to say - some of us have our PR as a major priority in life and would like to reach Oz as soon as possible:help:. Thus we are more curios, more worried and more eager to find out things?:der:

We follow the trend (visa coming in less in 6 days to a month also):ranger: and try to do every little trick that can get us our visa any sooner!

Anyways, good luck to you, you should get yours in sometime now!:focus:


----------



## sandysehta

I agree with Ankita... I am also hopelessly dependent on the PR to set things right in life...


ankita009jain said:


> Hunter.. its good you are not worried .... and its completely your call that you do not want to call DIBP even tough 3 moths passed for you.:nono:
> 
> In the most polite way possible, I would like to say - some of us have our PR as a major priority in life and would like to reach Oz as soon as possible:help:. Thus we are more curios, more worried and more eager to find out things?:der:
> 
> We follow the trend (visa coming in less in 6 days to a month also):ranger: and try to do every little trick that can get us our visa any sooner!
> 
> Anyways, good luck to you, you should get yours in sometime now!:focus:


----------



## WC2015inOZ

delhi_ankur said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Wife scolding is manageable, it's a routine process
> But I don't want to mess up with DIBP...
> 
> Please help me clear my doubts :
> 
> 1) If I understand it right, I have to fill form 1023, handwritten and I'll upload it under category of 1023 document. Will name get updated in my visa application in few working days or it would be done after CO assignment?
> 
> 2) I have organized my medicals by filling the form and got HAP ID. That has Given name and family name in wrong order. So, will that be a problem at hospital if they notice it and raise objection.
> 
> 3) Since, the name is entered incorrectly, the medical report also will have names in wrong sequence. So it creates a chain of mistakes in all documents
> 
> Any ideas or anyone has encountered the above situation ?


What I would suggest is. 
1) Fill Form 1023 and upload it
2) Wait for CO to be assigned
3) Once correction is done medicals would hardly take 5 working days to upload. So would be easy for you. What i feel dont mess with application else there would be a lot of too and fro.
I made one mistake not same as yours and i waited for CO to be assigned. They asked me to upload 1023 and then things were good.
All the best!!!


----------



## mainak

delhi_ankur said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Wife scolding is manageable, it's a routine process
> But I don't want to mess up with DIBP...
> 
> Please help me clear my doubts :
> 
> 1) If I understand it right, I have to fill form 1023, handwritten and I'll upload it under category of 1023 document. Will name get updated in my visa application in few working days or it would be done after CO assignment?
> 
> 2) I have organized my medicals by filling the form and got HAP ID. That has Given name and family name in wrong order. So, will that be a problem at hospital if they notice it and raise objection.
> 
> 3) Since, the name is entered incorrectly, the medical report also will have names in wrong sequence. So it creates a chain of mistakes in all documents
> 
> Any ideas or anyone has encountered the above situation ?


Hi Ankur

I have not faced trouble with 1023. Majorly do not. If you prefer direct answer and don't want to bank on guesses, then I would recommend you to create a new thread asking the forum who has filled 1023. Then you can PM that guy for further details.

As I personally did not have to fill 1023, my responses will be assumption from experience only.

Regards


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

WC2015inOZ said:


> What I would suggest is.
> 1) Fill Form 1023 and upload it
> 2) Wait for CO to be assigned
> 3) Once correction is done medicals would hardly take 5 working days to upload. So would be easy for you. What i feel dont mess with application else there would be a lot of too and fro.
> I made one mistake not same as yours and i waited for CO to be assigned. They asked me to upload 1023 and then things were good.
> All the best!!!


Thanks so much buddy, I was also having the same feeling that not to have incorrect names on medical report. 

It's just that I wanted to upload every document upfront and focus my attention on other aspects of life. This process is taking too much of my energy although it's keeping me out of monotonous life. 

Let's see what other people think, I trust everything said in this forum or I should say *FAMILY *


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

mainak said:


> Hi Ankur
> 
> I have not faced trouble with 1023. Majorly do not. If you prefer direct answer and don't want to bank on guesses, then I would recommend you to create a new thread asking the forum who has filled 1023. Then you can PM that guy for further details.
> 
> As I personally did not have to fill 1023, my responses will be assumption from experience only.
> 
> Regards




Sounds like a good idea, I'll open a new thread on this. I'm still not very comfortable with website features, so I get lost sometimes.


----------



## HMalhotra

SS70011005 said:


> Alternatively, you can buy Reliance # and buy the international calling card or buy online international calling credit.


Oh Boy.. I read someone advising to call from mobile as I couldn't get through while I tried calling through landline.. 

But none of the two worked for me.. Hence I am planning to buy Skype Credit now.. Hope that works..


----------



## ankita009jain

end of another week.... and no golden mail..

Next Monday again I will start with checking my mail every now and den!

Happy weekend people!


----------



## chiku2006

ankita009jain said:


> end of another week.... and no golden mail..
> 
> Next Monday again I will start with checking my mail every now and den!
> 
> Happy weekend people!


You have been pretty anxious about your grant, you will get it soon dont worry. 

Have a great weekend guys.

I am looking forward for 1/7 to start asap.


----------



## ALIPA

MaxTheWolf said:


> Is that for me?


No no related to your reply. You r on the boat now...


----------



## Tejil

Guys which states are currently sponsoring ICT business analyst? 
Please guide 

Any help will be deeply appreciated


----------



## Haseeb.hasan

hi guys,
a question....at IMMIACcount although my status has been termed as finalized...but the status of my son n spouse is still "processing" ..,why it is so...they are non-migrants...shouldnt it be finished or finalized?


----------



## rajfirst

Tejil said:


> Guys which states are currently sponsoring ICT business analyst?
> Please guide
> 
> Any help will be deeply appreciated


ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa


----------



## netags

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I am a newbie here...This is my first post....

I have received invitation on 25th May but I haven't lodged the Visa application yet. The invitation will expire on 25th July. The new immigration rules will impact from 1st July, therefore, will it impact my application? Or should I lodge my visa before 1st July?

Please help!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## chiku2006

netags said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry I am a newbie here...This is my first post....
> 
> I have received invitation on 25th May but I haven't lodged the Visa application yet. The invitation will expire on 25th July. The new immigration rules will impact from 1st July, therefore, will it impact my application? Or should I lodge my visa before 1st July?
> 
> Please help!! Thanks in advance.


Best to apply before 1/7


----------



## ashish1137

delhi_ankur said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Wife scolding is manageable, it's a routine process
> But I don't want to mess up with DIBP...
> 
> Please help me clear my doubts :
> 
> 1) If I understand it right, I have to fill form 1023, handwritten and I'll upload it under category of 1023 document. Will name get updated in my visa application in few working days or it would be done after CO assignment?
> 
> 2) I have organized my medicals by filling the form and got HAP ID. That has Given name and family name in wrong order. So, will that be a problem at hospital if they notice it and raise objection.
> 
> 3) Since, the name is entered incorrectly, the medical report also will have names in wrong sequence. So it creates a chain of mistakes in all documents
> 
> Any ideas or anyone has encountered the above situation ?


Hi Ankur,

My family went for medicals today and a new mistake was highlighted.  My Mother's DOB where I have given wrong year. But medical representatives told that they will correect it themselves, now I need to correct under VISA application as well. 2nd is my Wife'ss passport which we have received now after address change. SO 2 mistakes.


----------



## netags

chiku2006 said:


> Best to apply before 1/7


Thanks mate... I am planning to apply before July but I am just getting prepared for worse case scenario...


----------



## trying_aussie

Guys

Could you please let me know if any kind of residential address proofs (when Current, permanent are different) are required to be uploaded. As you can see in my signature, I am done with all the docs reqd, so need info on this pls?
Also, if answer to above is yes, please mention what kind is acceptable. For current I (will) manage a rent agreement only.
Please suggest.

Thanks.


----------



## prseeker

Alright , so much awaited "July" is just around the corner . I am very eagerly waiting for it . I wish to see this thread jammed with grant notifications . 

I am 100% sure that all my friends will be granted Visa in first week of July itself . 

190'ers pack u r damn bags , u r grant letters have been dispatched ..they are about to reach you ..


----------



## Sandy J

prseeker said:


> Alright , so much awaited "July" is just around the corner . I am very eagerly waiting for it . I wish to see this thread jammed with grant notifications .
> 
> I am 100% sure that all my friends will be granted Visa in first week of July itself .
> 
> 190'ers pack u r damn bags , u r grant letters have been dispatched ..they are about to reach you ..


Mere bhai ke muh mein ghee shakar . I know you prefer something else though .


----------



## Tejil

Tejil said:


> Guys which states are currently sponsoring ICT business analyst?
> Please guide
> 
> Any help will be deeply appreciated


Hi all please help


----------



## abhifirewall

Hi Guys,

I've received an invite on May 12th and its valid until July 11. I have a few questions regarding the application:
1. I've almost completed the online application. Please let me know if someone has a checklist of documents which are to be uploaded in the application.
2. Is it ok to submit my application after July 1 and before July 11. I checked and saw that there is no change in fees. Not sure if there is any change expected from July.

Thanks


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> My family went for medicals today and a new mistake was highlighted.  My Mother's DOB where I have given wrong year. But medical representatives told that they will correect it themselves, now I need to correct under VISA application as well. 2nd is my Wife'ss passport which we have received now after address change. SO 2 mistakes.


Hi ashish,

If i am correct ::

I think second part is not mistake. It is change is circumstances so form no. 1022

Your mother dob should be corrected as form 1023. 

Also, are you migrating your mother too or following some other process. I am asking as i am not and i also selected option that i dont have any non-australian dependents who are not migrating. Not sure if i should have mentioned my parents there ??


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Hi Friends,

I was checking my application for any missed information and other details regarding documents to be uploaded. 
I found that i missed providing information of my previous travel to Australia. I traveled there for 6 months in 2012. Here i accidentally filled "NO".

Do i need to fill form 1023 here now ??

Please guide.

Thanks
Prgeek001


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've received an invite on May 12th and its valid until July 11. I have a few questions regarding the application:
> 1. I've almost completed the online application. Please let me know if someone has a checklist of documents which are to be uploaded in the application.
> 2. Is it ok to submit my application after July 1 and before July 11. I checked and saw that there is no change in fees. Not sure if there is any change expected from July.
> 
> Thanks


When i go to fee calculator, and put a date later than 1/7, i dont see any results. So there is a possiblity of fee hike looking at past year trends...


----------



## Santhosh.15

prgeek001 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I was checking my application for any missed information and other details regarding documents to be uploaded.
> I found that i missed providing information of my previous travel to Australia. I traveled there for 6 months in 2012. Here i accidentally filled "NO".
> 
> Do i need to fill form 1023 here now ??
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks
> Prgeek001


Yes mate. Earlier better.

It is imperative you upload ASAP to avoid further delay.

Cheers


----------



## abhifirewall

delhi_ankur said:


> When i go to fee calculator, and put a date later than 1/7, i dont see any results. So there is a possiblity of fee hike looking at past year trends...


Even I checked and could see that the fees are same. Its displaying the same figure when entering the date as July 1.


----------



## kevin538

Tejil said:


> Hi all please help


As of now is Victoria, However there could be chances in other states as well from July 1, please follow State Occupation list 2014


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Santhosh.15 said:


> Yes mate. Earlier better.
> 
> It is imperative you upload ASAP to avoid further delay.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate , will do rite away. 

Also can this form be electronically filled and sign the last page. I have heard that this form needs to be filled by hand.

Do you have any idea. 

Thanks
prgeek001


----------



## mainak

Tejil said:


> Hi all please help


2 days man!!!! All will start sponsoring as quota is getting refreshed!!!


----------



## mainak

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've received an invite on May 12th and its valid until July 11. I have a few questions regarding the application:
> 1. I've almost completed the online application. Please let me know if someone has a checklist of documents which are to be uploaded in the application.
> 2. Is it ok to submit my application after July 1 and before July 11. I checked and saw that there is no change in fees. Not sure if there is any change expected from July.
> 
> Thanks


You can check this thread which I put up - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/pla...e-ranking.html ... it can help u 4 the doc list


----------



## El Hoss

I am unable to complete my visa application as I still have to wait until I get my children's passports...

Consequently, it is more likely that my visa lodging step won't be feasible before 1 July.. Now, is this something I should worry about?

Thanks for help


----------



## sunnyboi

prseeker said:


> Alright , so much awaited "July" is just around the corner . I am very eagerly waiting for it . I wish to see this thread jammed with grant notifications .
> 
> I am 100% sure that all my friends will be granted Visa in first week of July itself .
> 
> 190'ers pack u r damn bags , u r grant letters have been dispatched ..they are about to reach you ..


If I get my grant within July second week I'll treat you for sure 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

Tejil said:


> Hi all please help


you can use below link to find in one shot

ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> Alright , so much awaited "July" is just around the corner . I am very eagerly waiting for it . I wish to see this thread jammed with grant notifications .
> 
> I am 100% sure that all my friends will be granted Visa in first week of July itself .
> 
> 190'ers pack u r damn bags , u r grant letters have been dispatched ..they are about to reach you ..


If you are in Delhi then a bottle of scotch is waiting for you ;-)


----------



## ashish1137

delhi_ankur said:


> Hi ashish,
> 
> If i am correct ::
> 
> I think second part is not mistake. It is change is circumstances so form no. 1022
> 
> Your mother dob should be corrected as form 1023.
> 
> Also, are you migrating your mother too or following some other process. I am asking as i am not and i also selected option that i dont have any non-australian dependents who are not migrating. Not sure if i should have mentioned my parents there ??


Hi Ankur,

yes you are right. I have to fill both forms 
1022 - change in circumstances - for my wife's passport change.
103 - incorrect information - to correct my mothers dob.

until last night I was not awae of the diffrrence. 

Also I got a feedback from people that if you are thinking, there is even a slightest possibility of calling your depwndent parents in Australia, then you ahould opt for your parents in the current application only.

hence I have included her as future migra nt dependent. But i have to give her doxs like:

form 47a
passport
pcc
medicals
my dad's death certificate
etc

I will suggest the same thing to you, if you are planning to call her in future.

Regards


----------



## SunFlower48

*Amazing*



MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!


It is really amazing that u got your visa granted in 3 days!
It is a miracle

Congratulations

I lodged my file on 15 may and still no case officer has shown up!

I have a question
I have changed job recently (about 10 days)
Should I fill a form 1022 for that?


----------



## sunnyboi

SunFlower48 said:


> It is really amazing that u got your visa granted in 3 days!
> It is a miracle
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> I lodged my file on 15 may and still no case officer has shown up!
> 
> I have a question
> I have changed job recently (about 10 days)
> Should I fill a form 1022 for that?


Absolutely! Be prepared for more delay in application process.


----------



## sathyajithsr

Hi all,

Today my agent has tried to lodge my 189 visa. Agent said visa was not lodged an an error message came saying "Insufficient Fund". 

However there was sufficient credit in the card and I got two alerts from my bank. First one saying the amount was authenticated and the second one saying the amount was declined.

I spoke to the bank and they said the amount has been credited at the first attempt and then it has been a second attempt to the same amount which has been declined due to insufficient funds.

At the end of the day my agent says she couldn't lodge the application and my status of EOI is still "invited" and the EOI is not freezed as well. 

As today and tomorrow are holidays in Australia, my agent says she cannot contact DIAC. 

I afraid I will lost my money or happen to subject to any fee increments if I couldn't lodge the application on or before 30th June.

Can anyone please help me to come out from this situation?


----------



## chiku2006

sathyajithsr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today my agent has tried to lodge my 189 visa. Agent said visa was not lodged an an error message came saying "Insufficient Fund".
> 
> However there was sufficient credit in the card and I got two alerts from my bank. First one saying the amount was authenticated and the second one saying the amount was declined.
> 
> I spoke to the bank and they said the amount has been credited at the first attempt and then it has been a second attempt to the same amount which has been declined due to insufficient funds.
> 
> At the end of the day my agent says she couldn't lodge the application and my status of EOI is still "invited" and the EOI is not freezed as well.
> 
> As today and tomorrow are holidays in Australia, my agent says she cannot contact DIAC.
> 
> I afraid I will lost my money or happen to subject to any fee increments if I couldn't lodge the application on or before 30th June.
> 
> Can anyone please help me to come out from this situation?


You can ask your bank to stop the payment or reverse it.... it happens all the time. .


----------



## sathyajithsr

chiku2006 said:


> You can ask your bank to stop the payment or reverse it.... it happens all the time. .


I checked with the bank mate. they say payment has been gone from their side and cannot be reversed unless DIAC's bank requests.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sathyajithsr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today my agent has tried to lodge my 189 visa. Agent said visa was not lodged an an error message came saying "Insufficient Fund".
> 
> However there was sufficient credit in the card and I got two alerts from my bank. First one saying the amount was authenticated and the second one saying the amount was declined.
> 
> I spoke to the bank and they said the amount has been credited at the first attempt and then it has been a second attempt to the same amount which has been declined due to insufficient funds.
> 
> At the end of the day my agent says she couldn't lodge the application and my status of EOI is still "invited" and the EOI is not freezed as well.
> 
> As today and tomorrow are holidays in Australia, my agent says she cannot contact DIAC.
> 
> I afraid I will lost my money or happen to subject to any fee increments if I couldn't lodge the application on or before 30th June.
> 
> Can anyone please help me to come out from this situation?


Is 30th june the last day for you???
Why did u delay it till this day my friend, you should have kept a time period in between foresaking such unlucky situations..
Am sure it will happen all well in the end, by Monday all will get OK am sure!!!
Best of luck my friend

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## prseeker

Nishant Dundas said:


> Is 30th june the last day for you???
> Why did u delay it till this day my friend, you should have kept a time period in between foresaking such unlucky situations..
> Am sure it will happen all well in the end, by Monday all will get OK am sure!!!
> Best of luck my friend
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Where have u been ?????


----------



## ashish1137

Hi Friends,

Some questions on Form 1022:

1. Que 12: Client number or file number issued to you by the department (if known
What to fill?
2. Que 13: Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any
dependants who are/were included in your application?
I have also added my mother an a dependent future migrant. Should I mention her details here?
3. Form 1022 (even 1023) gives an option to attach signature image as well. Since my family and I are both in seperate locations currently. Can I use that option to sign these forms?

Please answer my questions....


----------



## ashish1137

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Some questions on Form 1022:
> 
> 1. Que 12: Client number or file number issued to you by the department (if known
> What to fill?
> 2. Que 13: Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any
> dependants who are/were included in your application?
> I have also added my mother an a dependent future migrant. Should I mention her details here?
> 3. Form 1022 (even 1023) gives an option to attach signature image as well. Since my family and I are both in seperate locations currently. Can I use that option to sign these forms?
> 
> Please answer my questions....


my questions please.....


----------



## lovetosmack

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Some questions on Form 1022:
> 
> 1. Que 12: Client number or file number issued to you by the department (if known
> What to fill?
> 2. Que 13: Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any
> dependants who are/were included in your application?
> I have also added my mother an a dependent future migrant. Should I mention her details here?
> 3. Form 1022 (even 1023) gives an option to attach signature image as well. Since my family and I are both in seperate locations currently. Can I use that option to sign these forms?
> 
> Please answer my questions....


1. Fill the trn number. It's the number which you click once you log in to immiaccount. 
2. Obviously. Yes. 
3. Yes you can use that. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## chuminh

hi people,
I have lodged my visa on 20th of June, normally how long does it take to receive the CO allocation. I have uploaded all the required docs.


----------



## vikram425

I wanted to track to status of my immigrant visa application status online its asking for VLN Id can some one tell me where can I find my VLN ID....


----------



## sathyajithsr

Nishant Dundas said:


> Is 30th june the last day for you???
> Why did u delay it till this day my friend, you should have kept a time period in between foresaking such unlucky situations..
> Am sure it will happen all well in the end, by Monday all will get OK am sure!!!
> Best of luck my friend
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


thanks for your reply and wishes friend. it's not me but my agent delayed it until the last moment


----------



## bdapplicant

My agent has received an email regarding submission of Form 80, where it has been mentioned, 
*Please reply to this email address with the requested documents and/or information as soon as possible within 28 days of the date this email was sent. Please do not amend the subject line, and please leave this email in the email trail. Please type your information and save each form as a single PDF document. Please email the documents as scanned attachments to [email protected].*

My agent has notified me that, he will upload the FORM 80 to DIBP Skillselect. However, since it has been mentioned to reply this mail, so will uploading the [email protected] Skill select serve the purpose or it is needed both the reply mail with form 80 them and upload form80 at skillselect also. I am bit confused. Seeking expert opinion. Moreover, can anyone tell me is adelaide.gsm.team13 is my case officier?


----------



## bdapplicant

Dear All
I was filling my Form 80. Question 48, asked about my personal contacts in Australia. My cousin moved to Australia in 1994 and received her Australian passport in 1998 and currently resides in Australia. 

By birth she is Bangladeshi and currently she hold both Bangladeshi and Australian passport. *I am bit confused about her nationality.* 

Can you please suggest me *what would be her nationality-Bangladeshi or Australian?* Expert opinion is seeking. Please experts advise.


----------



## TheExpatriate

bdapplicant said:


> My agent has received an email regarding submission of Form 80, where it has been mentioned,
> *Please reply to this email address with the requested documents and/or information as soon as possible within 28 days of the date this email was sent. Please do not amend the subject line, and please leave this email in the email trail. Please type your information and save each form as a single PDF document. Please email the documents as scanned attachments to [email protected].*
> 
> My agent has notified me that, he will upload the FORM 80 to DIBP Skillselect. However, since it has been mentioned to reply this mail, so will uploading the [email protected] Skill select serve the purpose or it is needed both the reply mail with form 80 them and upload form80 at skillselect also. I am bit confused. Seeking expert opinion. Moreover, can anyone tell me is adelaide.gsm.team13 is my case officier?


Just do what they asked you clearly to do and email it back. Don't upload it.



bdapplicant said:


> Dear All
> I was filling my Form 80. Question 48, asked about my personal contacts in Australia. My cousin moved to Australia in 1994 and received her Australian passport in 1998 and currently resides in Australia.
> 
> By birth she is Bangladeshi and currently she hold both Bangladeshi and Australian passport. *I am bit confused about her nationality.*
> 
> Can you please suggest me *what would be her nationality-Bangladeshi or Australian?* Expert opinion is seeking. Please experts advise.



Australian I assume. When you are a dual national and live in one of the countries you hold its citizenship you are EXCLUSIVELY regarded as a citizen of that country


----------



## bdapplicant

If my agent works for me, can i see the status without accessing his account?



rt00021 said:


> *
> Hey buddy Vicky*,
> 
> I guess it's TRN id and not VLN id. TRN id is visible everywhere.. just see your transaction receipt or even the summary page of ImmiAccount.


----------



## bdapplicant

He provides me.the payment slip and i know TRN number. What to do next? pls suggest



rt00021 said:


> Yes, if you know your TRN number. Ask him politely to share the payment receipt with you. It will have TRN number. And why are you afraid of him, buddy bdapplicant? Why can't he share everything with you? After all you paid him money and not reverse.


----------



## bdapplicant

rt00021 said:


> Buddy bdapplicant, that's precisely why I suggest not to go with an agent since then you stop doing your research and don't learn anything on your own. Buddy, now go to this link Check the progress of an online application and do the needful.


thanks a lot beo


----------



## WannaOz

What is the anticipated timeline for getting victoria state sponsorship approval for ICT BA role? Anyone in the forum who has got it in last 2 /3 months.. Please share timelines


The website says 12 weeks.. I am guessing it would be less than that...


----------



## mainak

WannaOz said:


> What is the anticipated timeline for getting victoria state sponsorship approval for ICT BA role? Anyone in the forum who has got it in last 2 /3 months.. Please share timelines
> 
> 
> The website says 12 weeks.. I am guessing it would be less than that...


Check at this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/149532-victoria-state-sponsorship.html


----------



## harshdhawan3

Hello all

I have started uploading my scanned documents. But in between I did ine mistake. Instrad of employment overseas, I uploaded one document under emppoyment australia option. Now I am not able to view any option to remove that document. Can anyone pls guide how to remove that document.

Thanks


----------



## pakiapplicant123

Is there any requirement to inform case officer or the department about any foreign travel we are undertaking pending the decision on our application? by travel i mean visit for vacations etc


----------



## mainak

harshdhawan3 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have started uploading my scanned documents. But in between I did ine mistake. Instrad of employment overseas, I uploaded one document under emppoyment australia option. Now I am not able to view any option to remove that document. Can anyone pls guide how to remove that document.
> 
> Thanks


Edit / Delete is not allowed in IMMI account.

Now that you missed it, be careful for the next steps.

For the already uploaded one, don't worry - CO understand this sort of small error


----------



## visitkangaroos

*Thanks*



mainak said:


> Party!! :drum:


Thanks mainak. Ofcourse.



vicky10sep said:


> Congrats Dude !!
> Long wait for you ..


Thanks vicky. Yes it was, but does not matter now 




samdam said:


> Congrats buddy, at least 189 is moving


Thanks samdam



ALIPA said:


> Many congratulations mate..


Thanks ALIPA



austrailadream said:


> Congrats!! Party hard!!
> 
> Just wonder what made your CO take 2 months time to make a decision even after uploading all the documents.


Thanks dude. Yeah even I don't have an answer to that. And it gave me lot of anxious moments. But I made a mistake of not uploading anything upfront till the CO allocation.



prseeker said:


> Many Congratulations


Thanks preseeker. Your sense of humour kept the spirts up in those anxious moments.



rt00021 said:


> *Buddy visitkangaroos, *
> 
> Congrats! Please visit kangaroos at the earliest. Tourism isn't an issue there, finding a job is.
> 
> All the best and have fun!


Thanks dude. 



MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!


Thanks dude. You have been kind enough to answer a lot of queries on this forum and it has helped lot of us including me.



manmvk said:


> Congratulation Mate!! All the very best to you and your family...


Thanks manmvk



saketjade said:


> Congrats


Thanks saket

I would like to thank the forum again. It has a played a pivotal role for myself and am sure for others as well, in getting the grant.


----------



## kevin538

Hi Experts please clarify is it possible to apply 189 & 190 Visa at the same time .


----------



## harshdhawan3

Hello everyone.
Can anyone pl tell me what is the maximum size of file which is allowed in immi account while uploading documents
Thanks


----------



## Alnaibii

Yes, you can tick both 189 and 190 in your EOI.


----------



## rocky198

Hi guys,

Did anyone who applied visa on 29th May and front loaded all docs including form 80 and are awaiting CO? Its such a pain to look at email and immi account everyday for co allocation email. I have a feeling visa applications with higher eoi points and ielts score are processed first. Appreciate your views and share info who are on the same timelines.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nishant Dundas

harshdhawan3 said:


> Hello everyone.
> Can anyone pl tell me what is the maximum size of file which is allowed in immi account while uploading documents
> Thanks


5mb per file

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

rt00021 said:


> *Buddy HarshWardhan3*, you can't remove that document now. Hence, please don't do such mistakes in future. For this mistake, you can write to CO when CO is allocated.


Would you need to upload form 1023 for this now ??


----------



## netags

netags said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry I am a newbie here...This is my first post....
> 
> I have received invitation on 25th May but I haven't lodged the Visa application yet. The invitation will expire on 25th July. The new immigration rules will impact from 1st July, therefore, will it impact my application? Or should I lodge my visa before 1st July?
> 
> Please help!! Thanks in advance.


Have lodged the application today...Still in the process of uploading the documents..


----------



## ankita009jain

*Hey!*



rt00021 said:


> *Buddy bdapplicant*, that's precisely why I suggest not to go with an agent since then you stop doing your research and don't learn anything on your own. Buddy, now go to this link Check the progress of an online application and do the needful.


Hi RT,

I am also going thru an agent but I know my TRN.. when I went to the link you suggested, it asks to log in to IMMI account.. I dont have one... My agent would have created one for me for which I dont know log in details to.. what can I do to see the progress!


----------



## rk_coutinho

rocky198 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Did anyone who applied visa on 29th May and front loaded all docs including form 80 and are awaiting CO? Its such a pain to look at email and immi account everyday for co allocation email. I have a feeling visa applications with higher eoi points and ielts score are processed first. Appreciate your views and share info who are on the same timelines.:fingerscrossed:




Mine was not on 30th May, but on 13th June. I am still awaiting CO allocation.

I had got an invite for 189 visa with 65 points. 


Any ideas how long does it usually take to get a CO allocated


----------



## arunm86

Hi Guys,

I spoke to GSM team just now, luckily call got connected in 20mins.

Yesterday night while browsing through the updates on this thread, i decided to recheck my appln and unfortunately found out that i too have answered 'NO' to 
Previous travel to Australia
Has this applicant previously traveled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?., while i am currently residing here. 

The person i spoke to from immi advised me to resubmit form 80 and 1221 with new details, I haven't even submitted these forms up until now, do i need to submit these forms or simply submit 1023 for incorrect answers.


----------



## maq_qatar

arunm86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I spoke to GSM team just now, luckily call got connected in 20mins.
> 
> Yesterday night while browsing through the updates on this thread, i decided to recheck my appln and unfortunately found out that i too have answered 'NO' to
> Previous travel to Australia
> Has this applicant previously traveled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?., while i am currently residing here.
> 
> The person i spoke to from immi advised me to resubmit form 80 and 1221 with new details, I haven't even submitted these forms up until now, do i need to submit these forms or simply submit 1023 for incorrect answers.


Submit form 1023 for incorrect answer and frontload form 80.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

rk_coutinho said:


> Mine was not on 30th May, but on 13th June. I am still awaiting CO allocation.
> 
> I had got an invite for 189 visa with 65 points.
> 
> Any ideas how long does it usually take to get a CO allocated


Case officer allocation is generally 6 to 8 week but in same case its 15 days also.

Mine was allocated after 35 days.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## vikram425

rt00021 said:


> Hey buddy Vicky,
> 
> I guess it's TRN id and not VLN id. TRN id is visible everywhere.. just see your transaction receipt or even the summary page of ImmiAccount.


Nope the page particularly asks for VLN Id


----------



## zoyakhan

arunm86 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I spoke to GSM team just now, luckily call got connected in 20mins.
> 
> Yesterday night while browsing through the updates on this thread, i decided to recheck my appln and unfortunately found out that i too have answered 'NO' to
> Previous travel to Australia
> Has this applicant previously traveled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?., while i am currently residing here.
> 
> The person i spoke to from immi advised me to resubmit form 80 and 1221 with new details, I haven't even submitted these forms up until now, do i need to submit these forms or simply submit 1023 for incorrect answers.


I cannot stop wondering how so many people answer this question incorrectly. I did the same mistake. However, I remember that I did not see any such question while filling the application. I remember the question was something like has you ever applied for immigration visa before.. Nevertheless, I am also glad that so many people make this mistake so its pretty normal for DIBP to receive corrections in this regard


----------



## zoyakhan

Anyone from April still waiting for CO ?


----------



## vicky10sep

zoyakhan said:


> Anyone from April still waiting for CO ?



yeah waiting since long time !! 

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : , Grant :


----------



## alamin104

Fellows,
I have emailed my CO with the Police certificate in attachment. But Its been nearly 3 hours without any automated acknowledgement. Is it normal? Should I mail again?


----------



## visitkangaroos

alamin104 said:


> Fellows,
> I have emailed my CO with the Police certificate in attachment. But Its been nearly 3 hours without any automated acknowledgement. Is it normal? Should I mail again?


Based on my experience, not every-time you get an automated reply, when you send a mail to the CO.


I uploaded all my documents online only, even after CO allocation, and did not mailed any of the document to my CO.

Its good that you have mailed CO the required document, but I guess if this is giving you anxious moments better upload it online as well, via your immiaccount.


----------



## ankita009jain

rt00021 said:


> *Hey dudette Ankita009Jain*,
> 
> Well, in that case you will have to take login credentials from your agent or at least ask him to send the screenshot of status page to you. Most of the time status is 'in progress' though until it gets 'finalized' though.


Thanks RT,

She keeps saying that my status shows "in progress", altough no sign of CO even after six weeks of lodgement! 

I have paid my agent the full fees, I dont see if she should have a prob sharing the log in credentials:typing:. I will check with her.:argue:

Thanks,
Ankita


----------



## sudarshan1987

ankita009jain said:


> Thanks RT,
> 
> She keeps saying that my status shows "in progress", altough no sign of CO even after six weeks of lodgement!
> 
> I have paid my agent the full fees, I dont see if she should have a prob sharing the log in credentials:typing:. I will check with her.:argue:
> 
> Thanks,
> Ankita


Your agent is showing the typical behavior which is common among a particular species called "Migration agents" !


----------



## TheExpatriate

ankita009jain said:


> Thanks RT,
> 
> She keeps saying that my status shows "in progress", altough no sign of CO even after six weeks of lodgement!
> 
> I have paid my agent the full fees, I dont see if she should have a prob sharing the log in credentials:typing:. I will check with her.:argue:
> 
> Thanks,
> Ankita


she won't share, you can create a second ImmiAccount and import your application 


Status would remain "In Progress" all the way until the grant btw


----------



## ToAustralia2013

*If CO allocated..*

Hi there, 

Just a general query to those who have their CO, would we get to know if a CO is allocated only? What I mean is if the CO does not reach out for any additional documents is there any general status/ correspondence we see on our application that someone is looking at it.

Just trying to calm nerves in the waiting process ...

-Annie


----------



## TheExpatriate

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a general query to those who have their CO, would we get to know if a CO is allocated only? What I mean is if the CO does not reach out for any additional documents is there any general status/ correspondence we see on our application that someone is looking at it.
> 
> Just trying to calm nerves in the waiting process ...
> 
> -Annie


You'd get an initial contact email.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

TheExpatriate said:


> You'd get an initial contact email.


Thank you! Nice to know but now not really happy as that stage is yet to be reached
Wait as all... 
I know I maybe sounding impatient and am not at all taking away anything for those who have been waiting for ages... hats off to you all and wish you speedy grants!

Speaking out my current state of mind on this forum just helps when you know many are in the same boat and understand. One way to enjoy the ride till we get there..


----------



## TheExpatriate

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Thank you! Nice to know but now not really happy as that stage is yet to be reached
> Wait as all...
> I know I maybe sounding impatient and am not at all taking away anything for those who have been waiting for ages... hats off to you all and wish you speedy grants!
> 
> Speaking out my current state of mind on this forum just helps when you know many are in the same boat and understand. One way to enjoy the ride till we get there..


I got my CO in 10 weeks (look at my timeline). You are still in a normal timeline, don't forget that the new fiscal year is starting tomorrow and it might delay you a bit given that 190 is a higher priority group than 189 and they have a huge backlog due to exhausting the quota few months ago

I'd say you will get the CO anytime between today and end of July


----------



## monte1

zoyakhan said:


> Anyone from April still waiting for CO ?


Yes I am, same date as yours, no wonder still waiting...


----------



## lovetosmack

vikram425 said:


> Nope the page particularly asks for VLN Id


What are you trying to do ? Why are you checking your application status in the VFS website ? Let us know the link of the webpage where it is asking the VLN ID.


----------



## chiku2006

There are no grants today for 189??? Wassup with DIBP?


----------



## TheExpatriate

chiku2006 said:


> There are no grants today for 189??? Wassup with DIBP?


I think 189ers should brace themselves for a long wait (a month or two) as DIBP works on 190 backlog that has been building up since Feb due to finishing the quota, since 190 is a higher priority than 189 so we are going to get parked for quite a while


----------



## chiku2006

TheExpatriate said:


> I think 189ers should brace themselves for a long wait (a month or two) as DIBP works on 190 backlog that has been building up since Feb due to finishing the quota, since 190 is a higher priority than 189 so we are going to get parked for quite a while


I believe they should set a monthly target for each category (equally distributed in 12 months) and keep hopes alive for ecah category applicants. 

I hope they start sending grant mails to 190 applicants but keep others going on as well at the same time otherwise they will start clearig backlog of 189 and then subsequent month 190...


----------



## TheExpatriate

chiku2006 said:


> I believe they should set a monthly target for each category (equally distributed in 12 months) and keep hopes alive for ecah category applicants.
> 
> I hope they start sending grant mails to 190 applicants but keep others going on as well at the same time otherwise they will start clearig backlog of 189 and then subsequent month 190...


still, think of it this way, 189 has a very small - if any - backlog, 190 has a 5 months built up - and increasing - backlog, 190 is a higher priority group than 189 ..... To clear it, it'd be very reasonable for 189ers to expect a month or more of wait and delays ..... 

I am a 189er and I expect that for sure ....


----------



## lovetosmack

@chiku2006: What is the point of spreading the grants over 12 months ? Let's say X has been found to eligible in the month of December & that they are 10 visas short of the quota. What sense is it to grant him the visa in the last week of June ?

I'm just trying to wrap my head around your idea. Because I see a lot of people keep suggesting that. I don't think it's a valid idea. It's always better to grant a visa as & when you find someone eligible for it, rather hold it till the fiscal year end.

@TheExpatriate: I agree with you. 189ers are on for long unexplained delays.


----------



## vikram425

lovetosmack said:


> What are you trying to do ? Why are you checking your application status in the VFS website ? Let us know the link of the webpage where it is asking the VLN ID.




Yes actually I am trying to check it on vfs can you tell me where to check for the same


----------



## chiku2006

lovetosmack said:


> @chiku2006: What is the point of spreading the grants over 12 months ? Let's say X has been found to eligible in the month of December & that they are 10 visas short of the quota. What sense is it to grant him the visa in the last week of June ?
> 
> I'm just trying to wrap my head around your idea. Because I see a lot of people keep suggesting that. I don't think it's a valid idea. It's always better to grant a visa as & when you find someone eligible for it, rather hold it till the fiscal year end.


I believe its a better idea to give a fixed number of visas in a month than finishing them off in 6 months and let other applicants wait for quota to get reset...


----------



## rashe_12

lovetosmack said:


> @chiku2006: What is the point of spreading the grants over 12 months ? Let's say X has been found to eligible in the month of December & that they are 10 visas short of the quota. What sense is it to grant him the visa in the last week of June ?
> 
> I'm just trying to wrap my head around your idea. Because I see a lot of people keep suggesting that. I don't think it's a valid idea. It's always better to grant a visa as & when you find someone eligible for it, rather hold it till the fiscal year end.
> 
> @TheExpatriate: I agree with you. 189ers are on for long unexplained delays.


Hey Smack you changed your location again :becky::rofl:


----------



## vikram425

lovetosmack said:


> What are you trying to do ? Why are you checking your application status in the VFS website ? Let us know the link of the webpage where it is asking the VLN ID.




Yes actually I am trying to check it on vfs can you tell me where to check for the same


----------



## TheExpatriate

chiku2006 said:


> I believe its a better idea to give a fixed number of visas in a month than finishing them off in 6 months and let other applicants wait for quota to get reset...


Well ..... better/worse is one thing, and actual is another. 190 finished its quota in Feb 2014 and has been building up a backlog since then. so your theory of how it should be, regardless if it's good/bad/better/worse, is not how DIBP does business


----------



## lovetosmack

chiku2006 said:


> I believe they should set a monthly target for each category (equally distributed in 12 months) and keep hopes alive for ecah category applicants.


I'm just trying to explain it a bit better. It still wouldn't matter even if they have a monthly restriction. Since it totally depends on first come first serve basis. 

So, consider this. There is an overall quota limit of 1000 visas per year & a 1000 applicants lodged their application, say in July itself, and they have a restricted quota of 100 visas per month. Think about the last 100 visas. They will get it in May next year which is totally inappropriate with a 10-month wait.


----------



## lovetosmack

vikram425 said:


> Yes actually I am trying to check it on vfs can you tell me where to check for the same


* Call your agent. Get your TRN number.
* Create an immiaccount.
* Import your application by providing your TRN number.
* Both you and your agent will be able to view your application without any hiccups.

:flypig: :flypig: :flypig: :flypig:


----------



## ankita009jain

TheExpatriate said:


> she won't share, you can create a second ImmiAccount and import your application
> 
> 
> Status would remain "In Progress" all the way until the grant btw


Thanks... can you tell me, what do you mean by "importing my applicatio". Does that maean I re-install all the docs again or just by feeding in my TRN no, the new IMMI account will ask me to import doc's from the old one?


----------



## TheExpatriate

ankita009jain said:


> Thanks... can you tell me, what do you mean by "importing my applicatio". Does that maean I re-install all the docs again or just by feeding in my TRN no, the new IMMI account will ask me to import doc's from the old one?


No ..... just create an ImmiAccount, then click import application, it will ask you for TRN , Date of Birth, Passport # ....etc., and then it will show in your account.

Import here means to "add" the existing application to your account to view/edit it, no need to re-submit any documents or anything


----------



## prseeker

monte1 said:


> Yes I am, same date as yours, no wonder still waiting...


Your grant is just around the corner


----------



## sandysomu

My case worker had asked for medical and PCC (on 3rdJune) which we have uploaded on 11th June and emailed the Brisbane team 33 (didn't have case workers email ID) but we never received any email from team 33 or CO about it. Tomorrow we will complete 28 days of initial document requests so I was wondering if we give them call to esquire about the progress.

any thoughts please.


----------



## manmvk

ankita009jain said:


> Thanks... can you tell me, what do you mean by "importing my applicatio". Does that maean I re-install all the docs again or just by feeding in my TRN no, the new IMMI account will ask me to import doc's from the old one?


Hi,

Hope this may help you Steps to Create Individual Immi Account Apart From Your Agent's Organisation Account.

Cheers!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a general query to those who have their CO, would we get to know if a CO is allocated only? What I mean is if the CO does not reach out for any additional documents is there any general status/ correspondence we see on our application that someone is looking at it.
> 
> Just trying to calm nerves in the waiting process ...
> 
> -Annie


No. The CO will not contact you unless they need an additional explaination or proof of your points claim. There is nothing called initial contact (for introduction purpose or anything similar). None that I have heard or experienced. The only way to know about CO allocation is to contact DIBP, but do it if necessary. Or better still, just simply find the grant email in your inbox.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

TheExpatriate said:


> You'd get an initial contact email.


Initial contact email? What's that buddy?


----------



## ashkrs

*FBI Scan comes as VOID watermarkl*

Just received my FBI Summary Check results. When I am scanning that to be uploaded to immi.gov , the scan comes with a watermark "VOID".

Is it ok to upload document with this watermark. 
Is there is a workaround.

Please help.

A


----------



## MaxTheWolf

vikram425 said:


> Yes actually I am trying to check it on vfs can you tell me where to check for the same


Are you trying to check your visa label status? If yes, your VLN No. is available on the receipt gotten from VFS desk or in the email, if you had provided it to VFS staff. Are you in Delhi? Went to Nehru Place?

The VLN format is

AUX-IN-**-******-X

* being a digit
X in the end being a letter of English

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ashkrs said:


> Just received my FBI Summary Check results. When I am scanning that to be uploaded to immi.gov , the scan comes with a watermark "VOID".
> 
> Is it ok to upload document with this watermark.
> Is there is a workaround.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> A


Try getting a simple photocopy and then scan it.

If that doesn't work......

Try getting a pic clicked of this document in closeup using a DSLR camera or try Camscanner app from your android based mobile. A little hassle but it can work for you.

Max


----------



## prseeker

ashkrs said:


> Just received my FBI Summary Check results. When I am scanning that to be uploaded to immi.gov , the scan comes with a watermark "VOID".
> 
> Is it ok to upload document with this watermark.
> Is there is a workaround.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> A


Thats how it is supposed to be . It was same in my case and everyone who scans the original FBI PCC gets that watermark . That void mark signifies that you are scanning the original document sent to you by FBI .

Don't take pictures and upload it . I know 3 guys who did same thing and were asked to scan the original document and send it across . In 1 case CO specifically told the guy that there is no "void" watermark on the scan so please scan the original document and upload it .

Regards


----------



## maq_qatar

Any one have paid VAC2 fees or any idea how to pay VAC2 Fees. my CO officer send me VAC2 invoice for my wife(English Language Charge) 

Please suggest.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> Thats how it is supposed to be . It was same in my case and everyone who scans the original FBI PCC gets that watermark . That void mark signifies that you are scanning the original document sent to you by FBI .
> 
> Don't take pictures and upload it . I know 3 guys who did same thing and were asked to scan the original document and send it across . In 1 case CO specifically told the guy that there is no "void" watermark on the scan so please scan the original document and upload it .
> 
> Regards


Aha!


----------



## maq_qatar

addition to my last query

Any one have paid VAC2 fees or any idea how to pay VAC2 Fees. my CO officer send me VAC2 invoice for my wife(English Language Charge) 

In his attached invoice mentioned webaddress www.postbillpay.com.au and Billpay Code: xxx, Reference: xxxxx

but same time in his another attachement mentioned *The ELC is any payment required for the applicant to undertake the English language training and is made directly to the English language provider in the relevant State or Territory where the sponsor resides. *


Anyone?


----------



## AussiePR

At what time is the CO allocation email (initial contact mail from CO) sent out? Does it happen in the same manner as the "Invitation to Apply" mail this is sent out automatically at 12 in the night (Australian time)? Or can it come at anytime during the day? I keep checking my mails everyday in anticipation that the day is still not over in Australia and there is still a chance to receive the CO allocation mail.


----------



## Saradha_J

AussiePR said:


> At what time is the CO allocation email (initial contact mail from CO) sent out? Does it happen in the same manner as the "Invitation to Apply" mail this is sent out automatically at 12 in the night (Australian time)? Or can it come at anytime during the day? I keep checking my mails everyday in anticipation that the day is still not over in Australia and there is still a chance to receive the CO allocation mail.


There is no such thing as a CO allocation mail. The CO might contact you if they require any additional information from you. In fact, if you upload all documents perfectly, the first email you get would be the grant email


----------



## AussiePR

I have lodged my application through an agent and he hasn't uploaded any of the documents yet that I provided him. I guess he is waiting for the CO allocation mail to upload the documents.


----------



## ashkrs

prseeker said:


> Thats how it is supposed to be . It was same in my case and everyone who scans the original FBI PCC gets that watermark . That void mark signifies that you are scanning the original document sent to you by FBI .
> 
> Don't take pictures and upload it . I know 3 guys who did same thing and were asked to scan the original document and send it across . In 1 case CO specifically told the guy that there is no "void" watermark on the scan so please scan the original document and upload it .
> 
> Regards


****...I just took a mobile photo and uploaded. Let me upload again.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## maq_qatar

AussiePR said:


> I have lodged my application through an agent and he hasn't uploaded any of the documents yet that I provided him. I guess he is waiting for the CO allocation mail to upload the documents.


Agents are always useless, You have to upload all docs before CO allocation to speed up your process, If you frontload all the docs hope you may receive direct grant without knowing CO assignment


----------



## monte1

prseeker said:


> Your grant is just around the corner


Hey PD,

Thanks for your prediction, I hope the grant would taste better after aging in the Australian Cask. 

People with delayed grants set your timeline as a benchmark, even I have made one comparison. Its my 67th day, 10 days more to match yours. 

I guess your grant could have been early if your FBI PCC had been handy.

I am all ready now with empty glass in my hand...


----------



## Sherio

Hey guys! I have a doubt about forms 80 and 1221.

1) Form 80, question 20 (employment): Since I have been born till graduating from university, I did no work but attending school and university, I filled the corresponding part of the "occupation and duties" for that duration as "School and university student, please refer to education part (G) for details", I gave every small detail about my education in part (G) of the form, is that OK?

2) Form 1221, question 2 (other names you have been known by): Actually, in form 1221 they are not asking about other spellings of my name (many spelling variations can occur while translating my name from Arabic to English). I have included all the possible spellings of my name in Form 80, shall I include these spellings also in form 1221?


----------



## Achilles_as

ashkrs said:


> Just received my FBI Summary Check results. When I am scanning that to be uploaded to immi.gov , the scan comes with a watermark "VOID".
> 
> Is it ok to upload document with this watermark.
> Is there is a workaround.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> A


That is how its supposed to be. Just upload the scanned copy without worrying about the void.


----------



## Achilles_as

All the best to all the 190s out here. Guys/Gals you have waited long enough in anticipation and tension. May there be showers of 190 grants starting in the next few hours. The time has come people.. the time has come!!!

:thumb: :bounce: :high5:


----------



## TheExpatriate

Achilles_as said:


> All the best to all the 190s out here. Guys/Gals you have waited long enough in anticipation and tension. May there be showers of 190 grants starting in the next few hours. The time has come people.. the time has come!!!
> 
> :thumb: :bounce: :high5:


yeah although the quota reset for 190 is somehow bad news for those waiting for 189 like myself, however those people have waited too long and even longer than they should and I wish them all the best in the coming days and weeks ........


----------



## ALIPA

My heartiest wishes and good luck for all the applicants waited for today. I'm sure that lots of grants on the way now


----------



## maq_qatar

maq_qatar said:


> addition to my last query
> 
> Any one have paid VAC2 fees or any idea how to pay VAC2 Fees. my CO officer send me VAC2 invoice for my wife(English Language Charge)
> 
> In his attached invoice mentioned webaddress www.postbillpay.com.au and Billpay Code: xxx, Reference: xxxxx
> 
> but same time in his another attachement mentioned The ELC is any payment required for the applicant to undertake the English language training and is made directly to the English language provider in the relevant State or Territory where the sponsor resides.
> 
> Anyone?


Anyone?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack

maq_qatar said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


@maq: What's the doubt? Just pay it at the website they gave.


----------



## idad

Hey guys, 

what kind of photo have you uploaded and under which document?

Cheers


----------



## kavith

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Got a grant from Brisbane team 33 today..
Don't know how
Initially they told it was adelaide team 8. But got from Brisbane team 08


----------



## maq_qatar

kavith said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Got a grant from Brisbane team 33 today..
> Don't know how
> Initially they told it was adelaide team 8. But got from Brisbane team 08


Great first grant for the day, congrats

I can understand your excitement by reading your post.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Arunvas

kavith said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Got a grant from Brisbane team 33 today..
> Don't know how
> Initially they told it was adelaide team 8. But got from Brisbane team 08


Congrats Kavitha 

Adelaide Team 8 then Brisbane team 08 then Brisbane team 33?


----------



## TheExpatriate

kavith said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Got a grant from Brisbane team 33 today..
> Don't know how
> Initially they told it was adelaide team 8. But got from Brisbane team 08


congrats ..... good sign the 189ers are not parked due to 190 resumption of grants !


----------



## kavith

Arunvas said:


> Congrats Kavitha
> 
> Adelaide Team 8 then Brisbane team 08 then Brisbane team 33?


Sorry it was from Brisbane team 33 not 08. just it was a typo


----------



## samdam

kavith said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Got a grant from Brisbane team 33 today..
> Don't know how
> Initially they told it was adelaide team 8. But got from Brisbane team 08


Congrats


----------



## maq_qatar

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Since we are all eager for our life in Australia, I thought why not we all meet up after relocating to NSW so that we can all support and help each other, make a great social circle there.
> I mean think of it, after landing there, we all would be just all alone.
> 
> Since rules do not permit to post anything which would ask for personal info, i guess the way out would be to just PM me, to take matters forward.
> I will start preparing a list of expat members who want to join and every month share details on no. Of members joined and when they plan to relocate. Based on response and support, lets see how we can take this forward.
> I would be in office the whole day so if you dont get a confirmation from me then please do not fret. I will reply once home my friends!!
> See you all soon in Australia!!
> Please send me a PM if interested in this initiative!!


Good thought nishant

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## wana fly

Hello All Forum Members,
190ers' group had gone in silent mode since few months. But today is the date we all have been so desperately waiting for.... So anything happening with 190ers? please share details if anyone got the grant starting today.... we all are waiting....


----------



## abhifirewall

Finally lodged my visa application on June 30.. The longest wait starts!!


----------



## froggles

190 visa granted can't believe it !!! They all said wait till the 1st of July !
qld SS 190 visa lodged 11/01/14 - Medical and PCC 24/01/14 - co 17/03/14 - VISA GRANTED 01/07/14 !!!


----------



## manmvk

kavith said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Got a grant from Brisbane team 33 today..
> Don't know how
> Initially they told it was adelaide team 8. But got from Brisbane team 08


Congratulation!! All the very best...


----------



## rajfirst

froggles said:


> 190 visa granted can't believe it !!! They all said wait till the 1st of July !
> qld SS 190 visa lodged 11/01/14 - Medical and PCC 24/01/14 - co 17/03/14 - VISA GRANTED 01/07/14 !!!


Congrats Froggles


----------



## manmvk

froggles said:


> 190 visa granted can't believe it !!! They all said wait till the 1st of July !
> qld SS 190 visa lodged 11/01/14 - Medical and PCC 24/01/14 - co 17/03/14 - VISA GRANTED 01/07/14 !!!


Congratulation for the 190 Grant!!!!!!!!!! All the very best................


----------



## chiku2006

froggles said:


> 190 visa granted can't believe it !!! They all said wait till the 1st of July !
> qld SS 190 visa lodged 11/01/14 - Medical and PCC 24/01/14 - co 17/03/14 - VISA GRANTED 01/07/14 !!!


All the best mate!!

Finally some movement. ..


----------



## Yenigalla

kavith said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Got a grant from Brisbane team 33 today..
> Don't know how
> Initially they told it was adelaide team 8. But got from Brisbane team 08


Hi Kavith
congratulations!!!


----------



## AK8055

froggles said:


> 190 visa granted can't believe it !!! They all said wait till the 1st of July !
> qld SS 190 visa lodged 11/01/14 - Medical and PCC 24/01/14 - co 17/03/14 - VISA GRANTED 01/07/14 !!!


Congrats Froggles !!

Finally the ball is rolling. Hope its a snowball affect of grants for the 190 applicants


----------



## Mattooose

Friend,
My PCC appointment is on 3rd of July. I have not yet done my medicals.
My intention is get as much as time for the first entry.
1) Will the date of first entry be 1 year for 3rd July ? or would it be the date of issue of the PCC which would be around 28 days from 3rd July ?
2) Is it fine that I do my medicals by time I get the PCC ? My concern is that if I do the medicals before, I would get the medical certificate very fast and hence my first date of entry would be one year from the date I get the medical certificate.

Thanks,
mattooose


----------



## wana fly

froggles said:


> 190 visa granted can't believe it !!! They all said wait till the 1st of July !
> qld SS 190 visa lodged 11/01/14 - Medical and PCC 24/01/14 - co 17/03/14 - VISA GRANTED 01/07/14 !!!



Hey, Congratulation for the 190 Grant!!!!!!!!!! All the very best....


----------



## Happybets

froggles said:


> 190 visa granted can't believe it !!! They all said wait till the 1st of July !
> qld SS 190 visa lodged 11/01/14 - Medical and PCC 24/01/14 - co 17/03/14 - VISA GRANTED 01/07/14 !!!


Hearty congrats mate. All the best to you.


----------



## WC2015inOZ

Mattooose said:


> Friend,
> My PCC appointment is on 3rd of July. I have not yet done my medicals.
> My intention is get as much as time for the first entry.
> 1) Will the date of first entry be 1 year for 3rd July ? or would it be the date of issue of the PCC which would be around 28 days from 3rd July ?
> 2) Is it fine that I do my medicals by time I get the PCC ? My concern is that if I do the medicals before, I would get the medical certificate very fast and hence my first date of entry would be one year from the date I get the medical certificate.
> 
> Thanks,
> mattooose


1) The date you will get your PCC letter from that date it will be calculated i.e in your case you have calculated as 28days from 3rd july.
2) PCC or Medical which ever you will get first, 1 year will be calculated from that only. So based on what you need i would suggest that dont go for medicals till you get your PCC letter.
All the best.


----------



## Happybets

kavith said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Got a grant from Brisbane team 33 today..
> Don't know how
> Initially they told it was adelaide team 8. But got from Brisbane team 08


Hearty congrats kavith. All the best. This give a lot of hope to us who are waiting.


----------



## prseeker

Alright so the most awaited date is here July THE 1st !!!!

Go 190'ers GO!!!!


----------



## raijatt

Medical, PCC, and everything is done. CO asked for my husbands australian PCC as in complete disclosure. submitted that as well on 27th and next i got call from my work office that embassy called there and enquired about me.
isnt it too late for an enquiry?


----------



## Hunter85

189s can relax, they are still not granting any 190

It is a curse to be a 190 applicant, For my case (I applied on April), I dont see any grant till October.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunter85 said:


> 189s can relax, they are still not granting any 190
> 
> It is a curse to be a 190 applicant, For my case (I applied on April), I dont see any grant till October.


190 is supposed to be faster ..... however no one anticipated the numbers to be exhausted as early as Feb/Mar ....... 

Relax man, you will get it probably in a month MAX


----------



## TheExpatriate

raijatt said:


> Medical, PCC, and everything is done. CO asked for my husbands australian PCC as in complete disclosure. submitted that as well on 27th and next i got call from my work office that embassy called there and enquired about me.
> isnt it too late for an enquiry?


Can you please share your timelines.


----------



## raijatt

TheExpatriate said:


> Can you please share your timelines.


Updated my signature


----------



## TheExpatriate

raijatt said:


> Updated my signature


Thanks. I have a roughly similar timeline to yours, and last week I was told I am under employer verification as well. So no it is not too late actually !


----------



## shehpar

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks. I have a roughly similar timeline to yours, and last week I was told I am under employer verification as well. So no it is not too late actually !


Hi,

Do they verify only current employment OR for all other previous as well?


----------



## raijatt

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks. I have a roughly similar timeline to yours, and last week I was told I am under employer verification as well. So no it is not too late actually !


did you apply through an agent or yourself ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

shehpar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do they verify only current employment OR for all other previous as well?


I think the ones you are claiming points on. For instance I am not claiming points on my current employment.


----------



## tirupoti

raijatt said:


> Updated my signature


Hello.. how did you come to know that CO enquired at your work place ? How do they usually investigate. . Mail or phone ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

raijatt said:


> did you apply through an agent or yourself ?


Through an agent. You think it makes a difference in that regards?


----------



## raijatt

TheExpatriate said:


> Through an agent. You think it makes a difference in that regards?


don't think it does


----------



## raijatt

tirupoti said:


> Hello.. how did you come to know that CO enquired at your work place ? How do they usually investigate. . Mail or phone ?


they called on the landline , not the mobile i gave in every reference.
clever people ehh


----------



## TheExpatriate

raijatt said:


> don't think it does


me neither



raijatt said:


> they called on the landline , not the mobile i gave in every reference.
> clever people ehh



Did they call HR? and they found out the # on their own ? that is great !


----------



## rockyrambo

TheExpatriate said:


> Through an agent. You think it makes a difference in that regards?


I know someone from Singapore who has undergone an employer verification. He got to know this as his HR showed him all the emails with DIBP. He went through this because he was claiming points for the employement which wasn't assessed by ACS but was relevant. Not sure whether it is allowed to do that, like claiming points for employment not assessed by ACS if you have changed jobs after the ACS specified last date of skilled experience. 
Do you have a similar case? else, it shouldn't be likely that they verify employment when it has already been defined 'skilled' by ACS and you've supported it with ample docs later on.


----------



## rockyrambo

raijatt said:


> they called on the landline , not the mobile i gave in every reference.
> clever people ehh


hey buddy..are you claiming some extra points (not assessed by ACS)? or that is like a routine random check by DIBP?


----------



## TheExpatriate

rockyrambo said:


> I know someone from Singapore who has undergone an employer verification. He got to know this as his HR showed him all the emails with DIBP. He went through this because he was claiming points for the employement which wasn't assessed by ACS but was relevant. Not sure whether it is allowed to do that, like claiming points for employment not assessed by ACS if you have changed jobs after the ACS specified last date of skilled experience.
> Do you have a similar case? else, it shouldn't be likely that they verify employment when it has already been defined 'skilled' by ACS and you've supported it with ample docs later on.


I am only claiming points on ACS accepted experience. Probably it's a random check kind of a thing.

If you don't mind can you give me your take on that issue on the dedicated thread I made ...... here is the link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7346-sending-evidence-work-not-requested.html


----------



## raijatt

rockyrambo said:


> hey buddy..are you claiming some extra points (not assessed by ACS)? or that is like a routine random check by DIBP?


just a routine check i guess. 
not claiming any extra points


----------



## rockyrambo

TheExpatriate said:


> I am only claiming points on ACS accepted experience. Probably it's a random check kind of a thing.
> 
> If you don't mind can you give me your take on that issue on the dedicated thread I made ...... here is the link
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7346-sending-evidence-work-not-requested.html


done !


----------



## rockyrambo

raijatt said:


> just a routine check i guess.
> not claiming any extra points


that's scary? so 
1) Does DIBP send a notification to the applicant when they conduct such a check?
2) Does DIBP check all the employments for which the points have been claimed for?


----------



## TheExpatriate

rockyrambo said:


> that's scary? so
> 1) Does DIBP send a notification to the applicant when they conduct such a check?
> 2) Does DIBP check all the employments for which the points have been claimed for?


1- I knew it's taking place when I called DIBP to ask what is holding up my application

2- No idea but I assume yes


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Mattooose said:


> Friend,
> My PCC appointment is on 3rd of July. I have not yet done my medicals.
> My intention is get as much as time for the first entry.
> 1) Will the date of first entry be 1 year for 3rd July ? or would it be the date of issue of the PCC which would be around 28 days from 3rd July ?
> 2) Is it fine that I do my medicals by time I get the PCC ? My concern is that if I do the medicals before, I would get the medical certificate very fast and hence my first date of entry would be one year from the date I get the medical certificate.
> 
> Thanks,
> mattooose


Hi. I am from Delhi , got my PCC on same day itself. Do consider this
Also , personally I think one must not waste time in waiting for CO to ask for medicals. We ppl hv paid fees so why to wait , do your bit on time & I guess you will be mentally relieved .


----------



## magdy alremaly

*190 ss*

Dear Friends, 

After one year of learning from this valuable forum, it is time to share with you a question .
Today I submitted to SA , just after an hour form list updating.However, when I submitted 6 hours ago it was high availability now it seems medium what is my chances to be invited :faint2:knowing that I have 60 points only .To make myself clear SA is giving the invitation based on which criteria?!!! earlier is better or IELTS score...or what?!!!hwell:
Many thanks


----------



## roze

magdy alremaly said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> After one year of learning from this valuable forum, it is time to share with you a question .
> Today I submitted to SA , just after an hour form list updating.However, when I submitted 6 hours ago it was high availability now it seems medium what is my chances to be invited :faint2:knowing that I have 60 points only .To make myself clear SA is giving the invitation based on which criteria?!!! earlier is better or IELTS score...or what?!!!hwell:
> Many thanks


When I applied for Queensland SS.. my Occupation availability was Medium and I got the SS with in a week


----------



## magdy alremaly

Thanks rose for your reply...but it goes crazy here after 3 hours it became Medium so I am claiming 60 points am afraid not to be invited thru South australia 
if they will choose all applicants above 70 or even 65!!!!!


----------



## gkvithia

south australia does not choose based on points. minimum 60 and you get an invite from SA which automagically gets you an invite from DIPB to lodge visa 190 almost immediately.

SA to get approved takes about 4 weeks if you meet the criteria which is IELTS and positive on employment assesment.


----------



## magdy alremaly

Many thanks Gkvithia ....your words are just a relief  let's wait my friend


----------



## er_viral

froggles said:


> 190 visa granted can't believe it !!! They all said wait till the 1st of July !
> qld SS 190 visa lodged 11/01/14 - Medical and PCC 24/01/14 - co 17/03/14 - VISA GRANTED 01/07/14 !!!


Many Congratulations!!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

kavith said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Got a grant from Brisbane team 33 today..
> Don't know how
> Initially they told it was adelaide team 8. But got from Brisbane team 08


Congrats!


----------



## kevin538

Hi Friends,

Please advise ...Wt are the documents needed for SA State nomination ?

I have around 10 yrs of Exp, However relevant occupation from last 5 yrs only which ACS has assessed and is valid till September 2014 only - Please clarify this limited validity period will affect my application if submit for SA sate nomination. ?

Should I submit all my experience certificate though it says not relevant occupation ?

SA processing time which mentioned in the site is 3 weeks - generally wt would be the tentative time line ?

Need you help Experts...I am really going mad as my occupation (System Analyst) has met the ceilings last year...I don't want to delay further..

It would be grateful if someone could revert at your most convenient time.


----------



## kevinhuynh144

Hi guys. got my grant today. Just wanna share some info for people who waiting. 

EOI submit 20/5/2014
Invited 9/6/2014
Lodged 9/6/2014
All docs uploaded 12/6/2014
No CO contact or requested for form 80 etc..
Granted 1/7/2014.
CO initial H.L from Adelaide

Thanks again for all the info here in the forum and good luck to those who still waiting.

In case you are wondering that my grant is kinda quick because all my docs and health checks are ready from my last visa application. I hv been in aus for 6 years and applied onshore so that may explain why form 80 is not required. 

Cheers

C


----------



## fakhan

Finally, I have also got grant today after waiting of almost 7 months.

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## dhawalswamy

fakhan said:


> Finally, I have also got grant today after waiting of almost 7 months.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum




congrats dude...

can you please share your timeline and class of visa....


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Chiku....where are you bro!! July 1 has gone by and there has been no avalanche of grants as we expected especially for 190. Please put some of your positive energy in this forum ;-)


----------



## manmvk

kevinhuynh144 said:


> Hi guys. got my grant today.
> Cheers
> 
> C


Congratulation Mate!! Looking at your time line hope you are 189 applicant..
All the very best....


----------



## chiku2006

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Chiku....where are you bro!! July 1 has gone by and there has been no avalanche of grants as we expected especially for 190. Please put some of your positive energy in this forum ;-)


I am right here buddy, wait for another day... they must have had meetings today to how to go about grants this year.. which is a normal practice in all bigger organizations...

I am expecting grants to start trickling from tomorrow onwards, lets see buddy !!


----------



## fakhan

dhawalswamy said:


> congrats dude...
> 
> can you please share your timeline and class of visa....


Timeline: SS:25-10-13, Lodged:26-11-13, CO:16-01-14, Med:23-01-14 expt. wife, PCC:02-02-13, Med (wife & new born):12-06-14, Grant (Class 190):01-07-14

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

chiku2006 said:


> I am right here buddy, wait for another day... they must have had meetings today to how to go about grants this year.. which is a normal practice in all bigger organizations...
> 
> I am expecting grants to start trickling from tomorrow onwards, lets see buddy !!


Chiku - thats the spirit. I am positive too. Lets wait until tomorrow. Good Luck to us all.



Thanks


----------



## besthar

magdy alremaly said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> After one year of learning from this valuable forum, it is time to share with you a question .
> Today I submitted to SA , just after an hour form list updating.However, when I submitted 6 hours ago it was high availability now it seems medium what is my chances to be invited :faint2:knowing that I have 60 points only .To make myself clear SA is giving the invitation based on which criteria?!!! earlier is better or IELTS score...or what?!!!hwell:
> Many thanks


Goodness Gracious... Are you another 225212 or 225211??? I submitted mine 225212 at around 8 am .
Keep in touch.


----------



## Achilles_as

kavith said:


> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Got a grant from Brisbane team 33 today..
> Don't know how
> Initially they told it was adelaide team 8. But got from Brisbane team 08


Congrats Buddy!!!


----------



## Achilles_as

froggles said:


> 190 visa granted can't believe it !!! They all said wait till the 1st of July !
> qld SS 190 visa lodged 11/01/14 - Medical and PCC 24/01/14 - co 17/03/14 - VISA GRANTED 01/07/14 !!!


Congrats on your 190 Grant Dude!!! All the best!!


----------



## Achilles_as

kevinhuynh144 said:


> Hi guys. got my grant today. Just wanna share some info for people who waiting.
> 
> EOI submit 20/5/2014
> Invited 9/6/2014
> Lodged 9/6/2014
> All docs uploaded 12/6/2014
> No CO contact or requested for form 80 etc..
> Granted 1/7/2014.
> CO initial H.L from Adelaide
> 
> Thanks again for all the info here in the forum and good luck to those who still waiting.
> 
> In case you are wondering that my grant is kinda quick because all my docs and health checks are ready from my last visa application. I hv been in aus for 6 years and applied onshore so that may explain why form 80 is not required.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> C


Congrats!!! Are you a 189 or 190?


----------



## Achilles_as

fakhan said:


> Finally, I have also got grant today after waiting of almost 7 months.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


Congrats Dude on the 190 Grant!!!


----------



## Achilles_as

To all the 190s who got their grant yesterday once again Congrats!!!
For the rest waiting with bated breath... You are just about to officially become Australian Permanent Resident holder. Just little more time!!! All the best!!! Keep the spirits up!!!!:hippie::grouphug:


----------



## dhirajgupta

*190*

190 application lodged on 14th May, still waiting for CO. Hopefully refreshed quota will bring some rain. :rain:


----------



## Arunvas

kevinhuynh144 said:


> Hi guys. got my grant today. Just wanna share some info for people who waiting.
> 
> EOI submit 20/5/2014
> Invited 9/6/2014
> Lodged 9/6/2014
> All docs uploaded 12/6/2014
> No CO contact or requested for form 80 etc..
> Granted 1/7/2014.
> CO initial H.L from Adelaide
> 
> Thanks again for all the info here in the forum and good luck to those who still waiting.
> 
> In case you are wondering that my grant is kinda quick because all my docs and health checks are ready from my last visa application. I hv been in aus for 6 years and applied onshore so that may explain why form 80 is not required.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> C


Congrats dude, a grant in mere 3 days! So you are ready for immediate citizenship? You would have to stay only 4 years, but you already done 6 years... were those recent and continuous years?


----------



## Arunvas

Achilles_as said:


> To all the 190s who got their grant yesterday once again Congrats!!!
> For the rest waiting with bated breath... You are just about to officially become Australian Permanent Resident holder. Just little more time!!! All the best!!! Keep the spirits up!!!!:hippie::grouphug:


and there are no wishes for 189-ers waiting for 2.5 months since lodged like me?


----------



## blessngwe05

Anyone with CO initials BF from Adelaide Team 23?


----------



## febin72

*Moving to sydney by 2nd week of AUG*

Hi All,

Received 189 Grant mail and planning to move to sydney by 2nd week of may.

Resigned from current role.

I am working in EMC Networker(Backup and Storage). 

How's the requiremnt for EMC Networker in AUS job market? Any idea?


----------



## lovetosmack

febin72 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received 189 Grant mail and planning to move to sydney by 2nd week of may.
> 
> Resigned from current role.
> 
> I am working in EMC Networker(Backup and Storage).
> 
> How's the requiremnt for EMC Networker in AUS job market? Any idea?


Can you kindly help fellow members by posting your timeline with details like visa lodge date, job code, Meds/PCC date, CO team, CO initials. Were any extra documentation asked ?

And then exchange your queries by helping others. :help:


----------



## TheExpatriate

Arunvas said:


> Congrats dude, a grant in mere 3 days! So you are ready for immediate citizenship? You would have to stay only 4 years, but you already done 6 years... were those recent and continuous years?



If you lived 3+ years prior to ur PR all u have to do is live one year on a PR to get the citizenship


----------



## Arunvas

TheExpatriate said:


> If you lived 3+ years prior to ur PR all u have to do is live one year on a PR to get the citizenship


Yes, but he already lived 6 years in OZ prior to his PR... while only 4 years required for citizenship... so it means he still needs to wait 1 more year?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Try this link to check your eligibility for citizenship.

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/citz/startIntervalCalc.do


----------



## indiference

Arunvas said:


> Yes, but he already lived 6 years in OZ prior to his PR... while only 4 years required for citizenship... so it means he still needs to wait 1 more year?


Yes, the requirement clearly states to be on PR visa for atleast one year out of the total 4 to be eligible for Australian citizenship with no more than 90days outside australia during the last year prior to submitting citizenship application.


----------



## kevinhuynh144

Arunvas said:


> Congrats dude, a grant in mere 3 days! So you are ready for immediate citizenship? You would have to stay only 4 years, but you already done 6 years... were those recent and continuous years?


yeah...i have to stay 1 year as a PR to get citizenship no matter how long i was here before.

Cheers


----------



## austrailadream

Achilles_as said:


> To all the 190s who got their grant yesterday once again Congrats!!!
> For the rest waiting with bated breath... You are just about to officially become Australian Permanent Resident holder. Just little more time!!! All the best!!! Keep the spirits up!!!!:hippie::grouphug:


Moving to OZ from USA?


----------



## sandysehta

What will happen to 189ers now? Are we going to be pushed below 190 in the grant pool?


----------



## Achilles_as

Arunvas said:


> and there are no wishes for 189-ers waiting for 2.5 months since lodged like me?


Wishes are for everyone dude!!


----------



## Achilles_as

austrailadream said:


> Moving to OZ from USA?


Yes Buddy!!!!


----------



## dhawalswamy

*Grant received*











Hey Buddies.... Received Grant Today....

I am in the seventh heaven right now...

Dancing and Singing... Reading the letter again and again...

I love this feeling...

Thanks to all of you for your continuous support and motivation. Thank you for keeping my hopes high in hard times. I can't express my gratitude towards the creator of this forum, as words will reduce the sheen of its glory.

Thank you all and wishing you all good luck hoping to see huge number of grants soon....


----------



## 'HM'

its 190 right???


----------



## chiku2006

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey Buddies.... Received Grant Today....
> 
> I am in the seventh heaven right now...
> 
> Dancing and Singing... Reading the letter again and again...
> 
> I love this feeling...
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your continuous support and motivation. Thank you for keeping my hopes high in hard times. I can't express my gratitude towards the creator of this forum, as words will reduce the sheen of its glory.
> 
> Thank you all and wishing you all good luck hoping to see huge number of grants soon....


Wow buddy congrats! !!

Please share your timelines! !


----------



## Achilles_as

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey Buddies.... Received Grant Today....
> 
> I am in the seventh heaven right now...
> 
> Dancing and Singing... Reading the letter again and again...
> 
> I love this feeling...
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your continuous support and motivation. Thank you for keeping my hopes high in hard times. I can't express my gratitude towards the creator of this forum, as words will reduce the sheen of its glory.
> 
> Thank you all and wishing you all good luck hoping to see huge number of grants soon....


Congrats on your 190 Grant Dude!!!


----------



## manmvk

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey Buddies.... Received Grant Today....



Many Congratulations Mate!!!....Party Hard:cheer2:

Enjoy your day and all the very best...........


----------



## Garry2684

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey Buddies.... Received Grant Today....
> 
> I am in the seventh heaven right now...
> 
> Dancing and Singing... Reading the letter again and again...
> 
> I love this feeling...
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your continuous support and motivation. Thank you for keeping my hopes high in hard times. I can't express my gratitude towards the creator of this forum, as words will reduce the sheen of its glory.
> 
> Thank you all and wishing you all good luck hoping to see huge number of grants soon....


congrats buddy.. Enjoy the best day of your life


----------



## rajfirst

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey Buddies.... Received Grant Today....
> 
> I am in the seventh heaven right now...
> 
> Dancing and Singing... Reading the letter again and again...
> 
> I love this feeling...
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your continuous support and motivation. Thank you for keeping my hopes high in hard times. I can't express my gratitude towards the creator of this forum, as words will reduce the sheen of its glory.
> 
> Thank you all and wishing you all good luck hoping to see huge number of grants soon....


Congrats!


----------



## Happybets

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey Buddies.... Received Grant Today....
> 
> I am in the seventh heaven right now...
> 
> Dancing and Singing... Reading the letter again and again...
> 
> I love this feeling...
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your continuous support and motivation. Thank you for keeping my hopes high in hard times. I can't express my gratitude towards the creator of this forum, as words will reduce the sheen of its glory.
> 
> Thank you all and wishing you all good luck hoping to see huge number of grants soon....


Congrats mate


----------



## SS70011005

Congrats buddy!!! Really Happy for you...



dhawalswamy said:


> Hey Buddies.... Received Grant Today....
> 
> I am in the seventh heaven right now...
> 
> Dancing and Singing... Reading the letter again and again...
> 
> I love this feeling...
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your continuous support and motivation. Thank you for keeping my hopes high in hard times. I can't express my gratitude towards the creator of this forum, as words will reduce the sheen of its glory.
> 
> Thank you all and wishing you all good luck hoping to see huge number of grants soon....


----------



## badar64

congrats dhawalswamy



dhawalswamy said:


> Hey Buddies.... Received Grant Today....
> 
> I am in the seventh heaven right now...
> 
> Dancing and Singing... Reading the letter again and again...
> 
> I love this feeling...
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your continuous support and motivation. Thank you for keeping my hopes high in hard times. I can't express my gratitude towards the creator of this forum, as words will reduce the sheen of its glory.
> 
> Thank you all and wishing you all good luck hoping to see huge number of grants soon....


----------



## vikram425

Lapl documents submitted on 26th june no updates received yet case with brisbane team 33 can any one tell when to expect for a revert from their side


----------



## 'HM'

what happened to 189s?? are they still happening??


----------



## mamthakish

Hello Folks,

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


----------



## olways

mamthakish said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


Congrats buddy!


----------



## SS70011005

mamthakish said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## alamin104

Hi Guys
Any idea what the word "TRIM" stands for? My CO has included this word in the subject line and I have started getting email reply from new person. Also i dont get any automated acknowledgement what I used to get before. Anyone with similar experience?


----------



## besthar

alamin104 said:


> Hi Guys
> Any idea what the word "TRIM" stands for? My CO has included this word in the subject line and I have started getting email reply from new person. Also i dont get any automated acknowledgement what I used to get before. Anyone with similar experience?


TRIM: The Requirement Is Mandatory


----------



## HMalhotra

Hey Guys.. 

I got the GRANT LETTER today.. Like everyday I was hoping to receive the letter.. And guess what, today when I logged in, it was there.. 

I have no words to express this happiness.. On the same time.. I am now thinking of the next step.. i.e. to get a job there..

So I must admit its more of a mixed feeling now.. Probably that's human nature.. 

We take things for granted after we achieve them.. 

Anyways, I would like to THANK each one of you on the Forum for helping me through the process..

And Wish Good Luck to those who are still waiting for the Grant..!

Thanks once again..
H Malhotra


----------



## SS70011005

HMalhotra said:


> Hey Guys..
> 
> I got the GRANT LETTER today.. Like everyday I was hoping to receive the letter.. And guess what, today when I logged in, it was there..
> 
> I have no words to express this happiness.. On the same time.. I am now thinking of the next step.. i.e. to get a job there..
> 
> So I must admit its more of a mixed feeling now.. Probably that's human nature..
> 
> We take things for granted after we achieve them..
> 
> Anyways, I would like to THANK each one of you on the Forum for helping me through the process..
> 
> And Wish Good Luck to those who are still waiting for the Grant..!
> 
> Thanks once again..
> H Malhotra


Congrats buddy.. Was it 189 or 190?


----------



## maq_qatar

HMalhotra said:


> Hey Guys..
> 
> I got the GRANT LETTER today.. Like everyday I was hoping to receive the letter.. And guess what, today when I logged in, it was there..
> 
> I have no words to express this happiness.. On the same time.. I am now thinking of the next step.. i.e. to get a job there..
> 
> So I must admit its more of a mixed feeling now.. Probably that's human nature..
> 
> We take things for granted after we achieve them..
> 
> Anyways, I would like to THANK each one of you on the Forum for helping me through the process..
> 
> And Wish Good Luck to those who are still waiting for the Grant..!
> 
> Thanks once again..
> H Malhotra


Congrats mate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## SS70011005

alamin104 said:


> Hi Guys
> Any idea what the word "TRIM" stands for? My CO has included this word in the subject line and I have started getting email reply from new person. Also i dont get any automated acknowledgement what I used to get before. Anyone with similar experience?


Can you please specify what is the requirement from the new guy instead of CO?


----------



## alamin104

besthar said:


> TRIM: The Requirement Is Mandatory


But why isn't my CO replying? why is someone else replying from from different email address?([email protected]). Previously I used to get email from Team4 @Adelaide as my CO was from that team.


----------



## HMalhotra

SS70011005 said:


> Congrats buddy.. Was it 189 or 190?


Thanks Bro.. It is Sub Class 189 ..


----------



## Hunter85

Yes man, because 189 is a lower priority visa compared to 190



sandysehta said:


> What will happen to 189ers now? Are we going to be pushed below 190 in the grant pool?


----------



## alamin104

SS70011005 said:


> Can you please specify what is the requirement from the new guy instead of CO?


The requirement is the same but I am confused as this fellow has not mentioned that he is the new CO.


----------



## er_viral

HMalhotra said:


> Hey Guys..
> 
> I got the GRANT LETTER today.. Like everyday I was hoping to receive the letter.. And guess what, today when I logged in, it was there..
> 
> I have no words to express this happiness.. On the same time.. I am now thinking of the next step.. i.e. to get a job there..
> 
> So I must admit its more of a mixed feeling now.. Probably that's human nature..
> 
> We take things for granted after we achieve them..
> 
> Anyways, I would like to THANK each one of you on the Forum for helping me through the process..
> 
> And Wish Good Luck to those who are still waiting for the Grant..!
> 
> Thanks once again..
> H Malhotra


Congrats! Which on 189 or 190?


----------



## HMalhotra

er_viral said:


> Congrats! Which on 189 or 190?


Thanks Bro.. It is Sub Class 189 ..


----------



## sunnyboi

HMalhotra said:


> Thanks Bro.. It is Sub Class 189 ..


Congrats! Why not edit your signature to reflect this important detail?


----------



## austrailadream

sunnyboi said:


> Congrats! Why not edit your signature to reflect this important detail?


It is weird that HMalhotra got the grant in a month and half after lodgement while it has been already 3 months for you. What is holding application back?


----------



## ankita009jain

HMalhotra said:


> Hey Guys..
> 
> I got the GRANT LETTER today.. Like everyday I was hoping to receive the letter.. And guess what, today when I logged in, it was there..
> 
> I have no words to express this happiness.. On the same time.. I am now thinking of the next step.. i.e. to get a job there..
> 
> So I must admit its more of a mixed feeling now.. Probably that's human nature..
> 
> We take things for granted after we achieve them..
> 
> Anyways, I would like to THANK each one of you on the Forum for helping me through the process..
> 
> And Wish Good Luck to those who are still waiting for the Grant..!
> 
> Thanks once again..
> H Malhotra


Hey.. how did you do ur PCC and medical before lodging visa? You lodge date is same as mine.. I hope I also get mine soon!


----------



## dhawalswamy

'HM' said:


> its 190 right???


yes its 190... NSW


----------



## dhawalswamy

chiku2006 said:


> Wow buddy congrats! !!
> 
> Please share your timelines! !




my timelines are already there...

then too copying it from my signature

2013 | 221112 Mgmt Accountant | 04-Oct IELTS 7.0 | 08-Nov ICAA Skills Assessment | 11-Nov EOI Filed | 18-Nov NSW SS Appln | 2014 | 24-Feb PCC | 26-Feb NSW SS Recd | 28-Feb Meds | 03-Mar Visa Appln Lodged | | 23-Apr CO Allotted | 02-Jul Grant


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Congratulations , party hard !!





HMalhotra said:


> Hey Guys..
> 
> I got the GRANT LETTER today.. Like everyday I was hoping to receive the letter.. And guess what, today when I logged in, it was there..
> 
> I have no words to express this happiness.. On the same time.. I am now thinking of the next step.. i.e. to get a job there..
> 
> So I must admit its more of a mixed feeling now.. Probably that's human nature..
> 
> We take things for granted after we achieve them..
> 
> Anyways, I would like to THANK each one of you on the Forum for helping me through the process..
> 
> And Wish Good Luck to those who are still waiting for the Grant..!
> 
> Thanks once again..
> H Malhotra


----------



## dhawalswamy

mamthakish said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............




Congrats dear..... I too got it today and we had just 5 days of diff in lodging....


----------



## dhawalswamy

alamin104 said:


> But why isn't my CO replying? why is someone else replying from from different email address?([email protected]). Previously I used to get email from Team4 @Adelaide as my CO was from that team.




Because, as new procedure is in place, now no single CO will be allocated to a case, but couple of members (team) will be working on same file, which will result in speedy grants.

I also received email from another member who is a case officer, but not the first allocated to my file.


----------



## mamthakish

dhawalswamy said:


> Congrats dear..... I too got it today and we had just 5 days of diff in lodging....


 Congrats on your grant too buddy the feeling is amazing and thanks to all the members of this forum ...... Thanks for all your wishes. Hope you all the get the great news at th earliest.


----------



## trying_aussie

Congrats guys whosoever is getting a grant - it's like coming a full circle.
Flood gates for grants have now opened it seems!


----------



## ashkrs

*189 Grant*

Got my grant today. 1 year journey comes to an end.

I am already in Australia for last 3-4 years and have a steady job.
What are the next steps from here from admin perspective. How do I get my medicare card and other things which are important

A


----------



## idad

ashkrs said:


> Got my grant today. 1 year journey comes to an end.
> 
> I am already in Australia for last 3-4 years and have a steady job.
> What are the next steps from here from admin perspective. How do I get my medicare card and other things which are important
> 
> A


Congrats!

When did you lodge your application and did you have any contact with the CO?


----------



## ashkrs

idad said:


> Congrats!
> 
> When did you lodge your application and did you have any contact with the CO?


Lodged Mar28th. 
CO asked more documents Apr29th
Submitted all documents June 30th
Visa grant July 2nd


----------



## Achilles_as

ashkrs said:


> Got my grant today. 1 year journey comes to an end.
> 
> I am already in Australia for last 3-4 years and have a steady job.
> What are the next steps from here from admin perspective. How do I get my medicare card and other things which are important
> 
> A


Congrats


----------



## Achilles_as

mamthakish said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


Congrats


----------



## Achilles_as

HMalhotra said:


> Hey Guys..
> 
> I got the GRANT LETTER today.. Like everyday I was hoping to receive the letter.. And guess what, today when I logged in, it was there..
> 
> I have no words to express this happiness.. On the same time.. I am now thinking of the next step.. i.e. to get a job there..
> 
> So I must admit its more of a mixed feeling now.. Probably that's human nature..
> 
> We take things for granted after we achieve them..
> 
> Anyways, I would like to THANK each one of you on the Forum for helping me through the process..
> 
> And Wish Good Luck to those who are still waiting for the Grant..!
> 
> Thanks once again..
> H Malhotra


Congrats


----------



## dhawalswamy

ashkrs said:


> Got my grant today. 1 year journey comes to an end.
> 
> I am already in Australia for last 3-4 years and have a steady job.
> What are the next steps from here from admin perspective. How do I get my medicare card and other things which are important
> 
> A




congrats buddy.... was it 189 or 190?

share your timelines please....


----------



## soodrahul

Hi Guys,

I have got my official invite from DIBP today. I am in the process of lodging the visa. I had a query regarding employment history.

My work experience is from 2007 on wards and total experience at the time of assessment was 6 years but ACS has deducted 2 years of my experience, and it comes to 4 years. At the time of submitting EOI I had claimed 4 years only and claimed 5 points.

Now while lodging visa what should i enter start date as 2007 or 2009 as per ACS. Seniors Please help.

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

soodrahul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got my official invite from DIBP today. I am in the process of lodging the visa. I had a query regarding employment history.
> 
> My work experience is from 2007 on wards and total experience at the time of assessment was 6 years but ACS has deducted 2 years of my experience, and it comes to 4 years. At the time of submitting EOI I had claimed 4 years only and claimed 5 points.
> 
> Now while lodging visa what should i enter start date as 2007 or 2009 as per ACS. Seniors Please help.
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul


Hi, 

From 2007 to 2008 mark job as not relevant and from 2009 onwards mark it as relevant. 

Hope this helps. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## soodrahul

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> From 2007 to 2008 mark job as not relevant and from 2009 onwards mark it as relevant.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Thanks for the reply. In my EOI I had only mentioned 2009 onwards as relevant and did not mentioned 2007 and 2008. Now will it affect anything if I mentioned 2007 and 2008 as non relevant in my Visa aplication?

Regards


----------



## giz13

ashkrs said:


> Got my grant today. 1 year journey comes to an end.
> 
> I am already in Australia for last 3-4 years and have a steady job.
> What are the next steps from here from admin perspective. How do I get my medicare card and other things which are important
> 
> A


Congrats!

Note: This is my first post here. Had to create this account to reply you. Apparently many people here has no idea about Medicare.

Since you have applied onshore and living in Australia currently; you were eligible for Medicare (and were paying for it) since the day you have paid for your PR visa application fees and lodged application.

It seems you have lodged the application on March 28, so yes you are entitled for Medicare benefits since 28 March. Which means you are not entitled for Medicare Levy Exemption from 28 March 2014.

However you'll get the Exemption certificate for 1 July 2013 to 27 March 2014.
You WILL have to pay for Medicare from 28 March 2014 to 30 June 2014.

It doesn't matter if you have enrolled for Medicare or not. You have to pay for it from 28 March. Google Medicare Levy, if you are unsure how you are paying for Medicare through your income tax (in short, it was 1.5% of your taxable income till June 30th. It is 2.0% from now; thank Abbott).

Since you have got a grant (congrats again), that doesn't change much about Medicare enrolment however; you'll still need to enrol for the Medicare benefits.

Print and fill up the form Medicare enrolment application form (3101), include your family members if necessary. Take it to any Medicare support centres near your home/work (find the closest one from there website. You'll need to take your family members with you for the enrolment. It takes only 5 minutes.

They'll send the card within a week via Post.
Apparently they won't send you additional cards even if you select on the form. You'll need to request it via online. So create a MyGov account and add Medicare as soon as you get your first card. Your addition cards will be sent within another week.

And what other things? If you are in here for last 4 years, you should have already in place 
Ask me if you have any questions. I am here for 3.5 years now. Pretty much settled except the PR 

Hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------



## giz13

Hi guys,

I am a long time lurker here. This forum has been a great resource for many occasions. I have applied on April and waiting for a grant. It seems I have to wait for indefinite time, so why not share information with fellow travellers.

My wife and I am in Melbourne for 3.5 years now. We are on a student visa as my wife is studying. I have applied for the GSM visa since she is not eligible yet. The twist is - though I have received a Bridging visa, it won't be active until her visa expires.

I am not permitted to add a signature yet. Here goes my timeline - 

*236111 GSM 189 (60)*
ACS - 02/05/13
IELTS 7.5 - 25/11/14
EOI lodged 24/02/14
EOI invited 10/03/14
PCC - 19/03/14
Application Lodged - 11/04/14
Medicals - 28/04/14
All docs front-loaded including Form 80 and 1221

Adelaide T13 requested addition info 16/06/14 (like what my university’s name means and my employment status when I was 15 :|)


----------



## MaxTheWolf

dhawalswamy said:


> Hey Buddies.... Received Grant Today....
> 
> I am in the seventh heaven right now...
> 
> Dancing and Singing... Reading the letter again and again...
> 
> I love this feeling...
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your continuous support and motivation. Thank you for keeping my hopes high in hard times. I can't express my gratitude towards the creator of this forum, as words will reduce the sheen of its glory.
> 
> Thank you all and wishing you all good luck hoping to see huge number of grants soon....


Congrats! 

190! So it begins!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mamthakish said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee yeahhh...............Got my grant today...............very happy and excited thakns for all the support and motivation from this forum..... All the best to every one your grants will be on the way soon..............


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

HMalhotra said:


> Hey Guys..
> 
> I got the GRANT LETTER today.. Like everyday I was hoping to receive the letter.. And guess what, today when I logged in, it was there..
> 
> I have no words to express this happiness.. On the same time.. I am now thinking of the next step.. i.e. to get a job there..
> 
> So I must admit its more of a mixed feeling now.. Probably that's human nature..
> 
> We take things for granted after we achieve them..
> 
> Anyways, I would like to THANK each one of you on the Forum for helping me through the process..
> 
> And Wish Good Luck to those who are still waiting for the Grant..!
> 
> Thanks once again..
> H Malhotra


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ankita009jain said:


> Hey.. how did you do ur PCC and medical before lodging visa? You lodge date is same as mine.. I hope I also get mine soon!


Hey good to see you super excited and on your toes all the time!!

you'll get your grant soon and then you'll have a blast on the forum as well.

Best Wishes!

Max


----------



## ashkrs

giz13 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Note: This is my first post here. Had to create this account to reply you. Apparently many people here has no idea about Medicare.
> 
> Since you have applied onshore and living in Australia currently; you were eligible for Medicare (and were paying for it) since the day you have paid for your PR visa application fees and lodged application.
> 
> It seems you have lodged the application on March 28, so yes you are entitled for Medicare benefits since 28 March. Which means you are not entitled for Medicare Levy Exemption from 28 March 2014.
> 
> However you'll get the Exemption certificate for 1 July 2013 to 27 March 2014.
> You WILL have to pay for Medicare from 28 March 2014 to 30 June 2014.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you have enrolled for Medicare or not. You have to pay for it from 28 March. Google Medicare Levy, if you are unsure how you are paying for Medicare through your income tax (in short, it was 1.5% of your taxable income till June 30th. It is 2.0% from now; thank Abbott).
> 
> Since you have got a grant (congrats again), that doesn't change much about Medicare enrolment however; you'll still need to enrol for the Medicare benefits.
> 
> Print and fill up the form Medicare enrolment application form (3101), include your family members if necessary. Take it to any Medicare support centres near your home/work (find the closest one from there website. You'll need to take your family members with you for the enrolment. It takes only 5 minutes.
> 
> They'll send the card within a week via Post.
> Apparently they won't send you additional cards even if you select on the form. You'll need to request it via online. So create a MyGov account and add Medicare as soon as you get your first card. Your addition cards will be sent within another week.
> 
> And what other things? If you are in here for last 4 years, you should have already in place
> Ask me if you have any questions. I am here for 3.5 years now. Pretty much settled except the PR
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks a lot. That was one insightful information.
Really appreciate you taking time out to explain this. 
Any idea what do we need to at CentrLink ?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

soodrahul said:


> Thanks for the reply. In my EOI I had only mentioned 2009 onwards as relevant and did not mentioned 2007 and 2008. Now will it affect anything if I mentioned 2007 and 2008 as non relevant in my Visa aplication?
> 
> Regards


Hi

Noted that you have not mentioned and hence not claimed any points in EOI, you must still mention your older employment while lodging visa as 'not relevant' as you may be asked to submit Form 80 during visa processing. In Form 80 you can not miss mentioning these 'not relevant' employments anyway. Besides, when you submit your docs they will clearly mention your start date of job for the one employment that is partially relevant and partially otherwise.

Max


----------



## maq_qatar

Congrats to all who got grant today...

Mera number kab aayega :--(

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

HMalhotra said:


> Hey Guys..
> 
> I got the GRANT LETTER today.. Like everyday I was hoping to receive the letter.. And guess what, today when I logged in, it was there..
> 
> I have no words to express this happiness.. On the same time.. I am now thinking of the next step.. i.e. to get a job there..
> 
> So I must admit its more of a mixed feeling now.. Probably that's human nature..
> 
> We take things for granted after we achieve them..
> 
> Anyways, I would like to THANK each one of you on the Forum for helping me through the process..
> 
> And Wish Good Luck to those who are still waiting for the Grant..!
> 
> Thanks once again..
> H Malhotra


Congrats buddy !!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Hi Friends

Do we need to upload the eMedical Information sheet in documents attachment section. 
I am not sure if we have to upload it.

Thanks for help once again.

Cheers


----------



## manmvk

HMalhotra said:


> Hey Guys..
> 
> I got the GRANT LETTER today..
> Thanks once again..
> H Malhotra


Congratulation!!! Wish you all the very best....


----------



## mainak

prgeek001 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Do we need to upload the eMedical Information sheet in documents attachment section.
> I am not sure if we have to upload it.
> 
> Thanks for help once again.
> 
> Cheers


Not needed - all will be taken care of by Hospital


----------



## manmvk

ashkrs said:


> Got my grant today. 1 year journey comes to an end.
> 
> I am already in Australia for last 3-4 years and have a steady job.
> What are the next steps from here from admin perspective. How do I get my medicare card and other things which are important
> 
> A


Congratulation!!! Wish you all the very best....


----------



## saurabhmaheshwari

trying_aussie said:


> Congrats guys whosoever is getting a grant - it's like coming a full circle.
> Flood gates for grants have now opened it seems!


Could you please tell me how much time ACS took for your skills assessment?


----------



## rsnarouz

saurabhmaheshwari said:


> Could you please tell me how much time ACS took for your skills assessment?


Processing time is 12 weeks, in our case it took 6 weeks.

Others can update you too.


----------



## saurabhmaheshwari

Thanks for your reply


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

mainak said:


> Not needed - all will be taken care of by Hospital


Thanks a lot, Mainak !!


----------



## Rah1x

Hi,

can someone tell me if i can pay the visa fees in 4 parts? Like 4 parts in the same day due the card limits. Or do i have to pay all the amount once together? 

Thanks


----------



## trying_aussie

saurabhmaheshwari said:


> Could you please tell me how much time ACS took for your skills assessment?


Hi Saurabh

It took me 8 weeks to get the assessment approx. I had submitted in Feb end, then asked for some additional docs, finally assessment came on 29th April.
Although I was caught napping, because processing time was being shown as 12 weeks ....

Hope this helps.


----------



## mainak

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> can someone tell me if i can pay the visa fees in 4 parts? Like 4 parts in the same day due the card limits. Or do i have to pay all the amount once together?
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately, NO part payment is possible. You have to arrange for whole transaction at a go with your bank...


----------



## jeevan7

*Visa granted 189*

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Visa Granted 


Thanks to all forum members in 189 & 190 Visa applicants

I really don't know how to express my feelings. sincere thanks to sathya, maxwolf,prseeker for giving positive messg while i wait for my grant.

thankyou all. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

eace:eace:eace:eace:

visa Lodged : April 28 189, Uploded : 15 may ( pcc, med, etc) , NO CO allocated , upload form 80 : 27 jun , Visa granted : 3 july 2014


----------



## rsnarouz

jeevan7 said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> Visa Granted
> 
> 
> Thanks to all forum members in 189 & 190 Visa applicants
> 
> I really don't know how to express my feelings. sincere thanks to sathya, maxwolf,prseeker for giving positive messg while i wait for my grant.
> 
> thankyou all. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> visa Lodged : April 28 189, Uploded : 15 may ( pcc, med, etc) , NO CO allocated , upload form 80 : 27 jun , Visa granted : 3 july 2014


Congratulations, you did it.......


----------



## maq_qatar

jeevan7 said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Visa Granted
> 
> Thanks to all forum members in 189 & 190 Visa applicants
> 
> I really don't know how to express my feelings. sincere thanks to sathya, maxwolf,prseeker for giving positive messg while i wait for my grant.
> 
> thankyou all. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> visa Lodged : April 28 189, Uploded : 15 may ( pcc, med, etc) , NO CO allocated , upload form 80 : 27 jun , Visa granted : 3 july 2014


Congrats jeevan...enjoy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## vicky10sep

CO assigned and asked for additional documents and hence I missed my grant on 01-July-2014.
CO AK from Team 33 Brisbane asked 
1) tax slips, employment letter and tax assessment for my AU experience.
2) degree for my wife's MBA and a letter from her university stating that the instructions were completely in English for 2 years of the course

I uploaded my tax assessment and 5 salary slips of my AU employment and feel that should be suffice for.
For my wife's thing , I've uploaded her degree and asked her university to provide a letter to prove 2 years course were taught in english.

Hard luck !! missed the grant !! 

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : 01-Jul-14 ,Additional Docs uploaded: Grant :


----------



## austrailadream

vicky10sep said:


> CO assigned and asked for additional documents and hence I missed my grant on 01-July-2014.
> CO AK from Team 33 Brisbane asked
> 1) tax slips, employment letter and tax assessment for my AU experience.
> 2) degree for my wife's MBA and a letter from her university stating that the instructions were completely in English for 2 years of the course
> 
> I uploaded my tax assessment and 5 salary slips of my AU employment and feel that should be suffice for.
> For my wife's thing , I've uploaded her degree and asked her university to provide a letter to prove 2 years course were taught in english.
> 
> Hard luck !! missed the grant !!
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : 01-Jul-14 ,Additional Docs uploaded: Grant :


They are asking for your wife's degree because you are claiming points for her education?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> can someone tell me if i can pay the visa fees in 4 parts? Like 4 parts in the same day due the card limits. Or do i have to pay all the amount once together?
> 
> Thanks


Nope. Whole payment has to be made in one go.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jeevan7 said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> Visa Granted
> 
> 
> Thanks to all forum members in 189 & 190 Visa applicants
> 
> I really don't know how to express my feelings. sincere thanks to sathya, maxwolf,prseeker for giving positive messg while i wait for my grant.
> 
> thankyou all. :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> eace:eace:eace:eace:
> 
> visa Lodged : April 28 189, Uploded : 15 may ( pcc, med, etc) , NO CO allocated , upload form 80 : 27 jun , Visa granted : 3 july 2014


Congrats!


----------



## vicky10sep

austrailadream said:


> They are asking for your wife's degree because you are claiming points for her education?



No mate , I didnt claim any points for her.
However , being a secondary applicant she should have functional English. Hence they asked me for it.

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : 01-Jul-14 ,Additional Docs uploaded: Grant :


----------



## ToAustralia2013

*It's a DIRECT GRANT!!!*

Friends/Folks/My Fellow Travellers in this journey....

My hands are quivering as I write this, by the Grace of God Almighty.....


IT"S a DIRECT GRANT!!!!eace:eace::bounce::drum:

Of course this post will not suffice to pour out my heart and sincere thanks to one and all here, you can bet I will be back with one soon, just wanted to let my E-Family know first when I got it !

You guys are the first to know outside my real family 

Well, will be back ssooon


----------



## olways

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Friends/Folks/My Fellow Travellers in this journey....
> 
> My hands are quivering as I write this, by the Grace of God Almighty.....
> 
> IT"S a DIRECT GRANT!!!!eace:eace::bounce::drum:
> 
> Of course this post will not suffice to pour out my heart and sincere thanks to one and all here, you can bet I will be back with one soon, just wanted to let my E-Family know first when I got it !
> 
> You guys are the first to know outside my real family
> 
> Well, will be back ssooon


Congratulations! Wish you all the best.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

olways said:


> Congratulations! Wish you all the best.


Thank you soo much!!


----------



## Guest

vicky10sep said:


> CO assigned and asked for additional documents and hence I missed my grant on 01-July-2014.
> CO AK from Team 33 Brisbane asked
> 1) tax slips, employment letter and tax assessment for my AU experience.
> 2) degree for my wife's MBA and a letter from her university stating that the instructions were completely in English for 2 years of the course
> 
> I uploaded my tax assessment and 5 salary slips of my AU employment and feel that should be suffice for.
> For my wife's thing , I've uploaded her degree and asked her university to provide a letter to prove 2 years course were taught in english.
> 
> Hard luck !! missed the grant !!
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : 01-Jul-14 ,Additional Docs uploaded: Grant :



Were these documents, asked by CO, already uploaded by you if not then how can you expect a grant with documents missing. Just my view.


----------



## S_Jamil

Hello every1,

we just applied for the 190 visa last week through immiaccount. yesterday there was a link asking me to organize helth check up.

so just got bit confuse, when there will be a CO allocated to us. and if it has already been done, how can i find out that?

also, i am planning to visit my country at the end of this month for three weeks. i called the DIAC hotline and they said i dont need to inform any one about me leaving the country as my current visa is still valid.

friend please help me to understand the procedures.

thanks


----------



## manmvk

jeevan7 said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> Visa Granted


Congratulation Jeevan !!! All the very best..


----------



## ALIPA

S_Jamil said:


> Hello every1,
> 
> we just applied for the 190 visa last week through immiaccount. yesterday there was a link asking me to organize helth check up.
> 
> so just got bit confuse, when there will be a CO allocated to us. and if it has already been done, how can i find out that?
> 
> also, i am planning to visit my country at the end of this month for three weeks. i called the DIAC hotline and they said i dont need to inform any one about me leaving the country as my current visa is still valid.
> 
> friend please help me to understand the procedures.
> 
> thanks


Health link is to continue with medicals. You can do this now. Just click it, give the information, print the form, make an appointment and visit the doctor.

About co allocation, you will know if they contact you to clarify something. Or else dibp hotline can tell you. 

Cheers


----------



## manmvk

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Friends/Folks/My Fellow Travellers in this journey....
> 
> My hands are quivering as I write this, by the Grace of God Almighty.....
> 
> 
> IT"S a DIRECT GRANT!!!!eace:eace::bounce::drum:


Congratulation and Happy X'mas to you and your family :candle::elf:


----------



## ToAustralia2013

manmvk said:


> Congratulation and Happy X'mas to you and your family :candle::elf:



ound: Thank you soo much!


----------



## chiku2006

ToAustralia2013 said:


> ound: Thank you soo much!


Hey congrats buddy, enjoy the moment and all the best for your new life! !


----------



## S_Jamil

ALIPA said:


> Health link is to continue with medicals. You can do this now. Just click it, give the information, print the form, make an appointment and visit the doctor.
> 
> About co allocation, you will know if they contact you to clarify something. Or else dibp hotline can tell you.
> 
> Cheers


Thanx


----------



## ToAustralia2013

chiku2006 said:


> Hey congrats buddy, enjoy the moment and all the best for your new life! !


Thank You!! I am savoring this moment, the reality of the Grant is just sinking in - On "Emergency Leave" Today  . 

All the best to you too, I Pray and Wish you get yours too one day sooner !!


----------



## ALIPA

Congrats toaustralia2013..


----------



## ToAustralia2013

ALIPA said:


> Congrats toaustralia2013..



Thank you soo much *ALIPA* !


----------



## vikram425

M getting the same status for my application on my immi account is any other way to check the status for visa application? 

Also pls let me know that i have submitted medicals and pcc long back but still in immi account its reflecting the status as requested? ??

Highly worried please help


----------



## ToAustralia2013

vikram425 said:


> M getting the same status for my application on my immi account is any other way to check the status for visa application?
> 
> Also pls let me know that i have submitted medicals and pcc long back but still in immi account its reflecting the status as requested? ??
> 
> Highly worried please help


I do not think there is any other way to check the status of visa application. It is as is shown in your immiaccount

Regarding the "Requested " status of your document, from what I have seen on this forum , the statuses are not at all reliable. 3 of my documents were in the "Required" status till yesterday and today I have my grant

Even my team is Brsibane - GSM- Team 33. So if you have submitted your documents and CO has contacted you, I would suggest just drop a mail to him/her. Folks here have already shared their experience that they have recieved their grants sooner than later when they did so.

All the best! Nothing to be worried about..


----------



## vicky Diwan

Hi guys
I applied for my 190 visa on February 27th this year and on 5th june I got an email from my CO saying that the quota for 2013-2014 is finished. I emailed him today as new programme year has started and I got an auto reply that he is out of office till 18th August. ..Please suggest!!!!!


----------



## soeid

vicky Diwan said:


> Hi guys
> I applied for my 190 visa on February 27th this year and on 5th june I got an email from my CO saying that the quota for 2013-2014 is finished. I emailed him today as new programme year has started and I got an auto reply that he is out of office till 18th August. ..Please suggest!!!!!


Have you paid the visa fee?

I believe they don't forward leftovers from the previous program year so you have to reapply.


----------



## Happybets

Hearty congrats ToAustralia and Jeevan. All the best to you.


----------



## haisergeant

Does anyone know when IMMI will release the new quote for next year? I looked the category on their website, under 2613 "Software engineer" has been full out for many days. When will they reset/relocate the quote?

Thanks


----------



## vikram425

ToAustralia2013 said:


> I do not think there is any other way to check the status of visa application. It is as is shown in your immiaccount
> 
> Regarding the "Requested " status of your document, from what I have seen on this forum , the statuses are not at all reliable. 3 of my documents were in the "Required" status till yesterday and today I have my grant
> 
> Even my team is Brsibane - GSM- Team 33. So if you have submitted your documents and CO has contacted you, I would suggest just drop a mail to him/her. Folks here have already shared their experience that they have recieved their grants sooner than later when they did so.
> 
> All the best! Nothing to be worried about..


Thank you so much for this.........can you let me know when to expect for a revert from them?? And should I drop them a reminder mail for the same?


----------



## vicky Diwan

soeid said:


> Have you paid the visa fee?
> 
> I believe they don't forward leftovers from the previous program year so you have to reapply.


Hi
Yes I have paid all the fee and the case officer mentioned that all my documents are complete and the delay is because of limited spaces left or no spaces left in the programe year 2013-2014...


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats for your grant ToAustralia2013!


ToAustralia2013 said:


> I do not think there is any other way to check the status of visa application. It is as is shown in your immiaccount
> 
> Regarding the "Requested " status of your document, from what I have seen on this forum , the statuses are not at all reliable. 3 of my documents were in the "Required" status till yesterday and today I have my grant
> 
> Even my team is Brsibane - GSM- Team 33. So if you have submitted your documents and CO has contacted you, I would suggest just drop a mail to him/her. Folks here have already shared their experience that they have recieved their grants sooner than later when they did so.
> 
> All the best! Nothing to be worried about..


----------



## pr2b

Hi Guys,

I just want to know if we still need to provide the exp letters when we are not claiming for points. I got the ACS assessment but the relevant skilled experience is of just less than a year, therefore does not allow me to claim any points on that.


----------



## ToAustralia2013

sandysehta said:


> Congrats for your grant ToAustralia2013!


Thank you Sandy!! I see your timelines are close to mine, hope to see a similar update from you too soon. Wishing you a speedy grant!!


----------



## mainak

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Friends/Folks/My Fellow Travellers in this journey....
> 
> My hands are quivering as I write this, by the Grace of God Almighty.....
> 
> 
> IT"S a DIRECT GRANT!!!!eace:eace::bounce::drum:
> 
> Of course this post will not suffice to pour out my heart and sincere thanks to one and all here, you can bet I will be back with one soon, just wanted to let my E-Family know first when I got it !
> 
> You guys are the first to know outside my real family
> 
> Well, will be back ssooon


I am very very happy for you

If you remember - I remember your old story  .... the heartbreak... the courage to turn around - again going through the journey - and NOW The Fruit

Congratulations.... this is truly your day - enjoy to the fullest.. the challenge you people took all cannot show that much courage


----------



## prseeker

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Friends/Folks/My Fellow Travellers in this journey....
> 
> My hands are quivering as I write this, by the Grace of God Almighty.....
> 
> 
> IT"S a DIRECT GRANT!!!!eace:eace::bounce::drum:
> 
> Of course this post will not suffice to pour out my heart and sincere thanks to one and all here, you can bet I will be back with one soon, just wanted to let my E-Family know first when I got it !
> 
> You guys are the first to know outside my real family
> 
> Well, will be back ssooon


Congratulations  Patience pays . I am very happy for you . Best of luck


----------



## ToAustralia2013

mainak said:


> I am very very happy for you
> 
> If you remember - I remember your old story  .... the heartbreak... the courage to turn around - again going through the journey - and NOW The Fruit
> 
> Congratulations.... this is truly your day - enjoy to the fullest.. the challenge you people took all cannot show that much courage


Thank you so much mainak! Of course you are one among them I was waiting to reach out to. Both me and my hubby remember how you sympathised with our situation and it was definitely an encouragement. 
Thank you for that once again !

The courage to go ahead only comes from the deep faith and grace of God which enabled us to press forward. 

After all the hassles, a DIRECT grant...seems like a dream.. still just sinkingin 

We had already planned a trip to GOAarty: to watch the football finals...looks like we now have the Real Reason to Party :dance::dance:...

Once again, Thank You from the bottom of our hearts , perhaps our paths may cross God Williing in Auz..


----------



## ToAustralia2013

prseeker said:


> Congratulations  Patience pays . I am very happy for you . Best of luck


Thank you *prseeker* , you are another person we fondly recall in this journey along with *mainak, Maxthewolf* and of course dear old friend d - *sathya* ...


----------



## bdapplicant

anyone has any idea regarding adelaide.gsm.team13. How fast they process the file?


----------



## sandysehta

Thanks for your wishes buddy... where r u headed? Sydney or Melbourne?


ToAustralia2013 said:


> Thank you Sandy!! I see your timelines are close to mine, hope to see a similar update from you too soon. Wishing you a speedy grant!!


----------



## Varun1

Hello friends...

I want to get visa label on my passport....

what is the process to be followed...?

And congrats to all visa grantees....:bump2:


----------



## ToAustralia2013

sandysehta said:


> Thanks for your wishes buddy... where r u headed? Sydney or Melbourne?


Honestly, not decided yet . I have relatives in both places, but the most important factor - job opportunities seem to be in Sydney. However its a very expensive place to stay without a job. Still thinking...


----------



## mainak

Varun1 said:


> Hello friends...
> 
> I want to get visa label on my passport....
> 
> what is the process to be followed...?
> 
> And congrats to all visa grantees....:bump2:


You can go either via VFS or to Australian Embassy directly

For VFS, walk into any VFS office with passport and cash and filled up form 1045 - they will do the reminder (VFS will have overhead of some money as their own fee)

For Australian Embassy - make a draft from any bank payable to "Australia High Commission", put that and your passport and filled up form 1045 in an envelop (you may add a copy of grant letter) and send that to Chanakyapuri office of Embassy...

Done - wait for a week or so - you will get back passport stamped


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Varun1 said:


> Hello friends...
> 
> I want to get visa label on my passport....
> 
> what is the process to be followed...?
> 
> And congrats to all visa grantees....:bump2:


Was trying to get the same done - check this link -
Just google "Indian high commission for australian visa label " Their site has the info

You can get it done through an Australian Visa Application Centre or send the fomr and passport along with DD to them

There have been many posts on this in this thread earlier


----------



## maq_qatar

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Friends/Folks/My Fellow Travellers in this journey....
> 
> My hands are quivering as I write this, by the Grace of God Almighty.....
> 
> IT"S a DIRECT GRANT!!!!eace:eace::bounce::drum:
> 
> Of course this post will not suffice to pour out my heart and sincere thanks to one and all here, you can bet I will be back with one soon, just wanted to let my E-Family know first when I got it !
> 
> You guys are the first to know outside my real family
> 
> Well, will be back ssooon


Many congratulation to you and wish you all the best for future life

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ToAustralia2013

maq_qatar said:


> Many congratulation to you and wish you all the best for future life
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot *maq* ! Wish you a speedy one too...


----------



## rainaharpreet

Can anyone suggest mail address for enquiry regarding visa application status without CO allocation.Its been more than 10 weeks since visa filed (190 SA).


----------



## Varun1

mainak said:


> You can go either via VFS or to Australian Embassy directly
> 
> For VFS, walk into any VFS office with passport and cash and filled up form 1045 - they will do the reminder (VFS will have overhead of some money as their own fee)
> 
> For Australian Embassy - make a draft from any bank payable to "Australia High Commission", put that and your passport and filled up form 1045 in an envelop (you may add a copy of grant letter) and send that to Chanakyapuri office of Embassy...
> 
> Done - wait for a week or so - you will get back passport stamped


Thanks brother

I have just received my grant....:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## idad

Varun1 said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> I have just received my grant....:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


Congrats!  
What visa were you going for and when did you lodge and when did you CO contact you?


----------



## maq_qatar

Varun1 said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> I have just received my grant....:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


Congrats 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## bdapplicant

anyone has any idea regarding adelaide.gsm.team13. How fast they process the file?


----------



## mainak

Varun1 said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> I have just received my grant....:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


Awesome... have a blast...


----------



## mainak

bdapplicant said:


> anyone has any idea regarding adelaide.gsm.team13. How fast they process the file?


search forum - i think i saw a dedicated separate thread for this CO team - ur query will be better answered there...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Friends/Folks/My Fellow Travellers in this journey....
> 
> My hands are quivering as I write this, by the Grace of God Almighty.....
> 
> 
> IT"S a DIRECT GRANT!!!!eace:eace::bounce::drum:
> 
> Of course this post will not suffice to pour out my heart and sincere thanks to one and all here, you can bet I will be back with one soon, just wanted to let my E-Family know first when I got it !
> 
> You guys are the first to know outside my real family
> 
> Well, will be back ssooon


Yours is a grant symbolic of patience, perseverance and awesomeness!

Something that has and even more so in every sense going to become a part of the rest of your life. Leave no stones unturned to party!

To both you and your husband, a hearty congrats!

Max


----------



## ToAustralia2013

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!



Thanks *Max!*


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Thanks *Max!*


Just edited my comment. Just a 'Congrats' with a smiling yellow peanut face did not seem enough to me.


----------



## syed4oz

*Granttttttttttt*

Guys recieved grant at 4 pm australian time....very very happy..thanks for all and special thanks for the forum..it helped a lot.

190 visa application lodged:12 march
CO replied asking for additional docs :5th may
docs submitted:10 may
grant 3rd july 4 PM


----------



## maq_qatar

syed4oz said:


> Guys recieved grant at 4 pm australian time....very very happy..thanks for all and special thanks for the forum..it helped a lot.
> 
> visa application lodged:12 march
> CO replied asking for additional docs :5th may
> docs submitted:10 may
> grant 3rd july 4 PM


Congrats syed and good for future life

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf

syed4oz said:


> Guys recieved grant at 4 pm australian time....very very happy..thanks for all and special thanks for the forum..it helped a lot.
> 
> 190 visa application lodged:12 march
> CO replied asking for additional docs :5th may
> docs submitted:10 may
> grant 3rd july 4 PM


Congrats buddy! Party!


----------



## ToAustralia2013

MaxTheWolf said:


> Just edited my comment. Just a 'Congrats' with a smiling yellow peanut face did not seem enough to me.



Thank you soo much *Max* !! That was such a generous and gracious comment coming from you and the moment I saw it , my "Thanks" definitely cringed  

It still seems so unreal and the reality is still just sinking in.

Though I am the active one on the forum, I make it a point to update hubby with every comment we receive. And we distinctly remember your positive wishes and encouragement, just a month or so back when you had received your Grant, specifically an almost prophetic one- "Yours will come soon!" . Every good wish we gathered was added strength for this wait. Thank You once again!

I guess this could not have come at a better time, planned a trip to GOA for FIFA finals next week, now feel as if we have the real reason to :rockon:

Today is dedicated to Thanking GOD, Thanking you all, Praying and Planning the next step.. Travel, Job and Life... in the land of Oz...


----------



## ToAustralia2013

syed4oz said:


> Guys recieved grant at 4 pm australian time....very very happy..thanks for all and special thanks for the forum..it helped a lot.
> 
> 190 visa application lodged:12 march
> CO replied asking for additional docs :5th may
> docs submitted:10 may
> grant 3rd july 4 PM


Hearty Congrats Syed ! All the best for your future


----------



## manmvk

Hi All,

We got our 190 Grant for me, my wife and for our little princess!!!!!

We are so happy...This forum was a great relief for us in our tough time.

I thank each members for you support and motivation..

Now I am sure that you all will get your grant soon!!

Once again thank you all and wishing all the best....

Cheers!!!



My time line below for mobile users:


ANZSCO : 254499 - Registered Nurse ANMAC Assessment Lodged 29/May/13 || Assessment Completed 09/Oct/13 || EOI NSW - 29/Oct/13 || Invitation from NSW 06/Feb/14 || 190 Visa Lodged 18/Feb/14 || CO 08/May/14 -Team 08 GSM Adelaide - CO initial ' E.V' || Grant 03 July 2014 Thank God !!!!!!!!


----------



## manmvk

syed4oz said:


> Guys recieved grant at 4 pm australian time....very very happy..thanks for all and special thanks for the forum..it helped a lot.
> 
> 190 visa application lodged:12 march
> CO replied asking for additional docs :5th may
> docs submitted:10 may
> grant 3rd july 4 PM


Many Congratulation!!!..All the very best.....


----------



## maq_qatar

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our 190 Grant for me, my wife and for our little princess!!!!!
> 
> We are so happy...This forum was a great relief for us in our tough time.
> 
> I thank each members for you support and motivation..
> 
> Now I am sure that you all will get your grant soon!!
> 
> Once again thank you all and wishing all the best....
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> My time line below for mobile users:
> 
> ANZSCO : 254499 - Registered Nurse ANMAC Assessment Lodged 29/May/13 || Assessment Completed 09/Oct/13 || EOI NSW - 29/Oct/13 || Invitation from NSW 06/Feb/14 || 190 Visa Lodged 18/Feb/14 || CO 08/May/14 -Team 08 GSM Adelaide - CO initial ' E.V' || Grant 03 July 2014 Thank God !!!!!!!!


Congrats...party time

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ToAustralia2013

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our 190 Grant for me, my wife and for our little princess!!!!!
> 
> We are so happy...This forum was a great relief for us in our tough time.
> 
> I thank each members for you support and motivation..
> 
> Now I am sure that you all will get your grant soon!!
> 
> Once again thank you all and wishing all the best....
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My time line below for mobile users:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 254499 - Registered Nurse ANMAC Assessment Lodged 29/May/13 || Assessment Completed 09/Oct/13 || EOI NSW - 29/Oct/13 || Invitation from NSW 06/Feb/14 || 190 Visa Lodged 18/Feb/14 || CO 08/May/14 -Team 08 GSM Adelaide - CO initial ' E.V' || Grant 03 July 2014 Thank God !!!!!!!!



Hearty Congrats to you and your family!!


----------



## manmvk

maq_qatar said:


> Congrats...party time
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks Mate for your wishes....Wish you a speedy grant as well...


----------



## manmvk

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hearty Congrats to you and your family!!


Thanks a lot friend!!! Suddenly its X'mas for me too


----------



## abhi375in

Hi friends,

I am new to this forum. I am willing to apply under 190 category as 'Internal auditor'. Do you feel that I might receive visa invitation from any state. if yes, how much time they may take or any idea about time they normally take for cases like mine.

Thanks


----------



## Hmenon

syed4oz said:


> Guys recieved grant at 4 pm australian time....very very happy..thanks for all and special thanks for the forum..it helped a lot.
> 
> 190 visa application lodged:12 march
> CO replied asking for additional docs :5th may
> docs submitted:10 may
> grant 3rd july 4 PM


Congratulations buddy...
Is it ACT or NSW ?


----------



## prseeker

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our 190 Grant for me, my wife and for our little princess!!!!!
> 
> We are so happy...This forum was a great relief for us in our tough time.
> 
> I thank each members for you support and motivation..
> 
> Now I am sure that you all will get your grant soon!!
> 
> Once again thank you all and wishing all the best....
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My time line below for mobile users:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 254499 - Registered Nurse ANMAC Assessment Lodged 29/May/13 || Assessment Completed 09/Oct/13 || EOI NSW - 29/Oct/13 || Invitation from NSW 06/Feb/14 || 190 Visa Lodged 18/Feb/14 || CO 08/May/14 -Team 08 GSM Adelaide - CO initial ' E.V' || Grant 03 July 2014 Thank God !!!!!!!!




CONGRATS . Best of luck with your move 

After your grant its 1 thing less for me to worry about . 1 off the list ....some more to go ..


----------



## prseeker

Guys , 

Please be little courteous and update your signatures . I have seen a lot of people here who don't shy away in throwing volley of questions but won't even update their signatures even on repeated requests .

This is the least we all can do to give back to the forum . 

Update your signatures , it won't cost you an arm or something and yeah it is free


----------



## prseeker

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Thank you *prseeker* , you are another person we fondly recall in this journey along with *mainak, Maxthewolf* and of course dear old friend d - *sathya* ...


Your story is nothing less than INSPIRATIONAL for me and I am pretty sure alot of guys echo my emotions . If possible please write your grant story 

Once again best of luck for your future move and like I always say party like a ROCKSTAR :rockon:


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Guys I got CO allotted today. GSM Team 23. Initials SS. Asking for Wife's functional English Requirements. Anyone else sailing in the same boat? Is it possible they will ask for more documents? 

SS VIC.....Visa applied 18th March....CO Allotted 3rd July....


----------



## manmvk

prseeker said:


> CONGRATS . Best of luck with your move
> 
> After your grant its 1 thing less for me to worry about . 1 off the list ....some more to go ..


Thanks PD for your wishes!!! 

I noticed some error in my signature after your post. Sorry, in the excitement something went wrong...

Thanks again....


----------



## prseeker

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Guys I got CO allotted today. GSM Team 23. Initials SS. Asking for Wife's functional English Requirements. Anyone else sailing in the same boat? Is it possible they will ask for more documents?
> 
> SS VIC.....Visa applied 18th March....CO Allotted 3rd July....


Do you have a shotgun ? Infact a Magnum 9mm Revolver will also do ..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our 190 Grant for me, my wife and for our little princess!!!!!
> 
> We are so happy...This forum was a great relief for us in our tough time.
> 
> I thank each members for you support and motivation..
> 
> Now I am sure that you all will get your grant soon!!
> 
> Once again thank you all and wishing all the best....
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My time line below for mobile users:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 254499 - Registered Nurse ANMAC Assessment Lodged 29/May/13 || Assessment Completed 09/Oct/13 || EOI NSW - 29/Oct/13 || Invitation from NSW 06/Feb/14 || 190 Visa Lodged 18/Feb/14 || CO 08/May/14 -Team 08 GSM Adelaide - CO initial ' E.V' || Grant 03 July 2014 Thank God !!!!!!!!




Voila!

Believe me 190 has just begun.

Congrats and party hard! 

Max


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Manmvk!


manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our 190 Grant for me, my wife and for our little princess!!!!!
> 
> We are so happy...This forum was a great relief for us in our tough time.
> 
> I thank each members for you support and motivation..
> 
> Now I am sure that you all will get your grant soon!!
> 
> Once again thank you all and wishing all the best....
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My time line below for mobile users:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 254499 - Registered Nurse ANMAC Assessment Lodged 29/May/13 || Assessment Completed 09/Oct/13 || EOI NSW - 29/Oct/13 || Invitation from NSW 06/Feb/14 || 190 Visa Lodged 18/Feb/14 || CO 08/May/14 -Team 08 GSM Adelaide - CO initial ' E.V' || Grant 03 July 2014 Thank God !!!!!!!!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

prseeker said:


> Do you have a shotgun ? Infact a Magnum 9mm Revolver will also do ..


ha ha ha


----------



## prseeker

koolsmartbuddy said:


> ha ha ha


Baba either update your signature or shoot me please


----------



## ToAustralia2013

prseeker said:


> Your story is nothing less than INSPIRATIONAL for me and I am pretty sure alot of guys echo my emotions . If possible please write your grant story
> 
> Once again best of luck for your future move and like I always say party like a ROCKSTAR :rockon:


Thanks a ton for your kind words *prseeker*!! The wait and will to persevere would definitely have not been as strong, without this forum and folks like you who take the effort to help.

Thats one thing we realised- when you stretch out to help others with their queries, somehow that lessened the pain of waiting and every success story was an added strength and hope to reach where we have now.

Thank you once again for everything and as for our story, definitely one day!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

prseeker said:


> Baba either update your signature or shoot me please


Sorry...

Vic SS.....Visa Filed 18th March...CO Allotted July 3


----------



## vikram425

Yipeeee finally the mail is here got my grant today......

Just want to know now that do I need any thing else before flying I mean visa stamping n all or the print out of the attachment will do???


----------



## manmvk

MaxTheWolf said:


> Voila!
> 
> Believe me 190 has just begun.
> 
> Congrats and party hard!
> 
> Max


Thanks a lot Max!!! You are one of the most important members in this forum and I am glad for your wishes!!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Updated my Signature


----------



## manmvk

sandysehta said:


> Congrats Manmvk!


Thanks a lot for your wishes Mate!!!!


----------



## DivineGrace

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our 190 Grant for me, my wife and for our little princess!!!!!
> 
> We are so happy...This forum was a great relief for us in our tough time.
> 
> I thank each members for you support and motivation..
> 
> Now I am sure that you all will get your grant soon!!
> 
> Once again thank you all and wishing all the best....
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My time line below for mobile users:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 254499 - Registered Nurse ANMAC Assessment Lodged 29/May/13 || Assessment Completed 09/Oct/13 || EOI NSW - 29/Oct/13 || Invitation from NSW 06/Feb/14 || 190 Visa Lodged 18/Feb/14 || CO 08/May/14 -Team 08 GSM Adelaide - CO initial ' E.V' || Grant 03 July 2014 Thank God !!!!!!!!




Dear manmvk 

Many Many Congrats to you and your family :-D

What docs did you provide to the CO in response to the docs they asked for work experience , The Stat declaration format I sent , did that help at all ? 

I have lodged 18th Mar (NSW - 190), so hopefully My grant should be near By God's Grace.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

manmvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our 190 Grant for me, my wife and for our little princess!!!!!
> 
> We are so happy...This forum was a great relief for us in our tough time.
> 
> I thank each members for you support and motivation..
> 
> Now I am sure that you all will get your grant soon!!
> 
> Once again thank you all and wishing all the best....
> 
> Cheers!!!
> 
> My time line below for mobile users:
> 
> ANZSCO : 254499 - Registered Nurse ANMAC Assessment Lodged 29/May/13 || Assessment Completed 09/Oct/13 || EOI NSW - 29/Oct/13 || Invitation from NSW 06/Feb/14 || 190 Visa Lodged 18/Feb/14 || CO 08/May/14 -Team 08 GSM Adelaide - CO initial ' E.V' || Grant 03 July 2014 Thank God !!!!!!!!


Congrats buddy!! Its been a long wait for you

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mainak

*Useful Info for new migrants*

Hi All

I know there are multiple threads on what all to do when you arrive and there are official guidelines too, but I have found this Citibank website's summary information very precise and helpful.

This does not share any new fact but for a new guy all required information is concisely documented here.

Hope this helps: International Banking - Citibank Australia

Cheers

PS: I am NO Way endorsing Citi Bank here, I was just comparing NAB and Citibank fee free banking and discovered this link..


----------



## maq_qatar

vikram425 said:


> Yipeeee finally the mail is here got my grant today......
> 
> Just want to know now that do I need any thing else before flying I mean visa stamping n all or the print out of the attachment will do???


Congrats vikram..where is the party in australia..we all will join there

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## manmvk

DivineGrace said:


> Dear manmvk
> 
> Many Many Congrats to you and your family :-D
> 
> What docs did you provide to the CO in response to the docs they asked for work experience , The Stat declaration format I sent , did that help at all ?
> 
> I have lodged 18th Mar (NSW - 190), so hopefully My grant should be near By God's Grace.


Mate,

I was bit tensed after submitting the documents, bcz I did not get any response from the CO for my two followup mails.

The documents I submitted were;

4 to 5 months payslip (My total exp is only 18 months)
Bank statement which show only 4 salary credits
and the Notary Statutory declaration which says all the information are true and I do not have any further documents to submit as evidence of work experience and it worked.

Thanks a lot for your wishes and you may get your grant within max of two weeks....All the very best


----------



## manmvk

Nishant Dundas said:


> Congrats buddy!! Its been a long wait for you
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Buddy for the wishes!!...Yes it was a long journey for the visa grant..We are very happy.. Just going out with my little princess for buying a Barbie doll set..I had committed her this special gift on the day of Grant!!!


----------



## sevnik0202

Hey All

Bank statement pdfs are password protected can I print them in colour and then scan and upload them. Thanks

Cheers
Dev


----------



## chiku2006

sevnik0202 said:


> Hey All
> 
> Bank statement pdfs are password protected can I print them in colour and then scan and upload them. Thanks
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


You can give the password instead to make your life easier. File name should have password! !


----------



## arjunsydney

sevnik0202 said:


> Hey All
> 
> Bank statement pdfs are password protected can I print them in colour and then scan and upload them. Thanks
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Use pdfunlock software...It will unlock your password protected file and give new version file without password


----------



## WC2015inOZ

sevnik0202 said:


> Hey All
> 
> Bank statement pdfs are password protected can I print them in colour and then scan and upload them. Thanks
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


I am not promoting any specific software here, but if you need one then PM me.

Steps:
1) Install a print to PDF converter software on your system
2) Now if you try printing any file it will give you Printer option as PDF software you have installed. By this you can convert any document into PDF and can create normal PDF of your password protected PDF file.
3) Sometimes it does not get converted properly, so in that case as most of us are working on Windows machine, when we click on Print you will get XPS option. Click on it and save the file in XPS format.
4) Open the XPS file and now again click on Print and select the PDF software you have installed.

I know its little confusing, but it has worked every time for me. To convert Form 16 password protected file as well.


----------



## kulpreets

Hi Guys,

Got my grant today... All the efforts have finally paid off.. Feeling excited and somewhat scared LOL

My heartfelt thanks to the helpful people on this forum for the support and guidance they provided me throughout this journey... you guys rock!! 

Wish you all a speedy grant...


----------



## lovetosmack

sevnik0202 said:


> Hey All
> 
> Bank statement pdfs are password protected can I print them in colour and then scan and upload them. Thanks
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Please *DO NOT* upload the password protected documents. It will only make the CO's life hell. Would you like to open all the bunch of documents one-by-one with a password you will have to type in every time you compare ?

Unlock the documents with the password with this software here.

Almost 90% of applicants remove the password before uploading the documents. I never heard anyone saying their CO complained about it.


----------



## lovetosmack

kulpreets said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today... All the efforts have finally paid off.. Feeling excited and somewhat scared LOL
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to the helpful people on this forum for the support and guidance they provided me throughout this journey... you guys rock!!
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant...


It seems like yesterday we were talking about your AUD Card & you helping out others in the same way. Congrats you got it so quick.


----------



## kulpreets

lovetosmack said:


> It seems like yesterday we were talking about your AUD Card & you helping out others in the same way. Congrats you got it so quick.


Thanks man! It was a good two months wait and I see that you applied way before I did. Don't worry your's is just around the corner. Good luck!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sevnik0202 said:


> Hey All
> 
> Bank statement pdfs are password protected can I print them in colour and then scan and upload them. Thanks
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Yes absolutely. I did exactly the same for some of my pdf's. No problem. But do not upload password protected files, no matter what.


----------



## pr2b

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Friends/Folks/My Fellow Travellers in this journey....
> 
> My hands are quivering as I write this, by the Grace of God Almighty.....
> 
> 
> IT"S a DIRECT GRANT!!!!eace:eace::bounce::drum:
> 
> Of course this post will not suffice to pour out my heart and sincere thanks to one and all here, you can bet I will be back with one soon, just wanted to let my E-Family know first when I got it !
> 
> You guys are the first to know outside my real family
> 
> Well, will be back ssooon


Hi Congrats !!!

Just curious to know what do you mean by a Direct Grant ?


----------



## zameer.ise

*Passport Renewal After Grant*

I'm planning to renew my passport and would like to add my spouse details in my passport, before my first entry to Australia. But my wife stays in different address being in same city. Reason, I got married her recently and I'm looking for better place to stay, so she continues staying with her parents in the same city.

Now, can I add my wife details in my passport while renewing passport ? Will this create any complications because she is not staying with me in same place ? 

Recently I have completed my local police verification to get PCC at my present address. Will this add any value to my passport renewal process?

Please share your thoughts/experiences

Thanks,
zameer.ise


----------



## MaxTheWolf

kulpreets said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today... All the efforts have finally paid off.. Feeling excited and somewhat scared LOL
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to the helpful people on this forum for the support and guidance they provided me throughout this journey... you guys rock!!
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant...


Congrats buddy!

I remember very well that you referred a forex dealer for my AUD Card and it all worked so well. Thanks again!

Cheers

Max


----------



## kulpreets

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats buddy!
> 
> I remember very well that you referred a forex dealer for my AUD Card and it all worked so well. Thanks again!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Max


Thanks Max! Glad I could be of some help!!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## kulpreets

pr2b said:


> Hi Congrats !!!
> 
> Just curious to know what do you mean by a Direct Grant ?


Direct Grant means that the applicant got the grant without a CO(Case Officer) contacting him/her for more documents/proofs.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mainak said:


> You can go either via VFS or to Australian Embassy directly
> 
> For VFS, walk into any VFS office with passport and cash and filled up form 1045 - they will do the reminder (VFS will have overhead of some money as their own fee)
> 
> For Australian Embassy - make a draft from any bank payable to "Australia High Commission", put that and your passport and filled up form 1045 in an envelop (you may add a copy of grant letter) and send that to Chanakyapuri office of Embassy...
> 
> Done - wait for a week or so - you will get back passport stamped


Hi

It is Form 1405, not 1045.

Cheers

Max


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

zameer.ise said:


> I'm planning to renew my passport and would like to add my spouse details in my passport, before my first entry to Australia. But my wife stays in different address being in same city. Reason, I got married her recently and I'm looking for better place to stay, so she continues staying with her parents in the same city.
> 
> Now, can I add my wife details in my passport while renewing passport ? Will this create any complications because she is not staying with me in same place ?
> 
> Recently I have completed my local police verification to get PCC at my present address. Will this add any value to my passport renewal process?
> 
> Please share your thoughts/experiences
> 
> Thanks,
> zameer.ise


Hi zameer

Yes. You can add your spouse details even with different address. I did that 3 years ago but i dont remember the docs provided. I got just a spouse stamp on one of the pages. To add the same on the last page you need to renew your passport. I remember i provided marriage certificate. Additional docs i dont remember that i may have provided.

I am also getting pcc first and than will get a passport renewed. Person at police station said that it will go for police verification again. Stupid but true. Why to do it again when it was done few weeks ago. 

I am just worried if my pcc would be valid if my passort is changed? Does anyone know ?

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Expat Forum


----------



## znayraaujas

All,

Like many others i have always been a silent follower of this forum... It is like an encyclopedia for all migration aspirants....

Many thanks to each and every one of u...
My timelines as below

ACS filed in Oct 2013 and got positive response in Jan 2014
Got vic SS in 2 weeks by Jan last
Visa applied on Feb 2 2014
Co Assigned Mar 17
All Docs uploaded by Apr 14
Got GRANT today July 3...

Thanks everyone, 
congratzz all who got grantss..
And wish good luck to all those people who are waiting...everyone will get the grant soon..


----------



## lovetosmack

zameer.ise said:


> I'm planning to renew my passport and would like to add my spouse details in my passport, before my first entry to Australia. But my wife stays in different address being in same city. Reason, I got married her recently and I'm looking for better place to stay, so she continues staying with her parents in the same city.
> 
> Now, can I add my wife details in my passport while renewing passport ? Will this create any complications because she is not staying with me in same place ?
> 
> Recently I have completed my local police verification to get PCC at my present address. Will this add any value to my passport renewal process?
> 
> Please share your thoughts/experiences
> 
> Thanks,
> zameer.ise






delhi_ankur said:


> Hi zameer
> 
> Yes. You can add your spouse details even with different address. I did that 3 years ago but i dont remember the docs provided. I got just a spouse stamp on one of the pages. To add the same on the last page you need to renew your passport. I remember i provided marriage certificate. Additional docs i dont remember that i may have provided.
> 
> I am also getting pcc first and than will get a passport renewed. Person at police station said that it will go for police verification again. Stupid but true. Why to do it again when it was done few weeks ago.
> 
> I am just worried if my pcc would be valid if my passort is changed? Does anyone know ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using Expat Forum


@zameer:
1. You can add your spouse name in your passport, but that just seems useless to me as you already got your grant. Why are you doing this now?

2. If police verification is done recently, it is a good thing because the going-to-be reissued passport won't need a second police verification since the previous one is done very recently.

I suggest don't go for reissued passport.

@delhi_ankur
If your new passport & old passport both are current valid passports'(the new one being reissued but old one hasn't met its expiry date yet), then YES the PCC is valid. Don't worry. No matter what PCC is 1 year valid.


----------



## saurabhmaheshwari

zameer.ise said:


> I'm planning to renew my passport and would like to add my spouse details in my passport, before my first entry to Australia. But my wife stays in different address being in same city. Reason, I got married her recently and I'm looking for better place to stay, so she continues staying with her parents in the same city.
> 
> Now, can I add my wife details in my passport while renewing passport ? Will this create any complications because she is not staying with me in same place ?
> 
> Recently I have completed my local police verification to get PCC at my present address. Will this add any value to my passport renewal process?
> 
> Please share your thoughts/experiences
> 
> Thanks,
> zameer.ise


Hi, May I know if IELTS: 6.5 allows you to get 189 visa. how are 60+ points are managed?


----------



## mainak

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi
> 
> It is Form 1405, not 1045.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Max


true, typo it was..


----------



## mainak

saurabhmaheshwari said:


> Hi, May I know if IELTS: 6.5 allows you to get 189 visa. how are 60+ points are managed?


it allows you obviously... as min 6 is needed

higher points can come from many source like high experience, Australian job experience etc


----------



## ankita009jain

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hey good to see you super excited and on your toes all the time!!
> 
> you'll get your grant soon and then you'll have a blast on the forum as well.
> 
> Best Wishes!
> 
> Max


Yeah Max

Thanks for ur lovely wishes.. u hv been very helpful


----------



## manmvk

kulpreets said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today...



Congratulation!!! Wish you all the very best....


----------



## chiku2006

znayraaujas said:


> All,
> 
> Like many others i have always been a silent follower of this forum... It is like an encyclopedia for all migration aspirants....
> 
> Many thanks to each and every one of u...
> My timelines as below
> 
> ACS filed in Oct 2013 and got positive response in Jan 2014
> Got vic SS in 2 weeks by Jan last
> Visa applied on Feb 2 2014
> Co Assigned Mar 17
> All Docs uploaded by Apr 14
> Got GRANT today July 3...
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> congratzz all who got grantss..
> And wish good luck to all those people who are waiting...everyone will get the grant soon..


Oh wow, congrats buddy!!!

Enjoy the moment man!!


----------



## manmvk

znayraaujas said:


> All,
> 
> Like many others i have always been a silent follower of this forum... It is like an encyclopedia for all migration aspirants....
> 
> Got GRANT today July 3...


Congratulation!!! Wish you all the very best....


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats znayraaujas!


znayraaujas said:


> All,
> 
> Like many others i have always been a silent follower of this forum... It is like an encyclopedia for all migration aspirants....
> 
> Many thanks to each and every one of u...
> My timelines as below
> 
> ACS filed in Oct 2013 and got positive response in Jan 2014
> Got vic SS in 2 weeks by Jan last
> Visa applied on Feb 2 2014
> Co Assigned Mar 17
> All Docs uploaded by Apr 14
> Got GRANT today July 3...
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> congratzz all who got grantss..
> And wish good luck to all those people who are waiting...everyone will get the grant soon..


----------



## kevin538

Hi Friends - I have 60 points in case If I apply 190 visa there is no chance of getting invite for 189 Visa clause , please clarify I am planning to apply State nomination as because my occupation (System Analyst) is not available in many states. 

Looking forward your valuable reply....


----------



## LynneHardaker

Nearly opening time in Oz May the grants be with you


----------



## mithu93ku

LynneHardaker said:


> Nearly opening time in Oz May the grants be with you


Hope you will be granted Today! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

znayraaujas said:


> All,
> 
> Like many others i have always been a silent follower of this forum... It is like an encyclopedia for all migration aspirants....
> 
> Many thanks to each and every one of u...
> My timelines as below
> 
> ACS filed in Oct 2013 and got positive response in Jan 2014
> Got vic SS in 2 weeks by Jan last
> Visa applied on Feb 2 2014
> Co Assigned Mar 17
> All Docs uploaded by Apr 14
> Got GRANT today July 3...
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> congratzz all who got grantss..
> And wish good luck to all those people who are waiting...everyone will get the grant soon..


Congrats!


----------



## austrailadream

vicky10sep said:


> No mate , I didnt claim any points for her.
> However , being a secondary applicant she should have functional English. Hence they asked me for it.
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : 01-Jul-14 ,Additional Docs uploaded: Grant :


Yeah, that is right or you have to pay $$. My wife's English skill is not functional so, I plan to pay $$ for her English class after we get to OZ, if our application goes through, of course.


----------



## Guest

*Change in Adelaide Team Mail Id*

Hi,

Just to update, there is change in mail ids of Adelaide Team. Received this auto reply from the team. Hope this would be helpful.

"*IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address
We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
[email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
The following mail boxes will no longer be available:

· [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>

· [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>

· [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend*."

Note: I dont have any CO allocated yet. I have got responses on same day when mailed to old Adelaide Team 8 ids but the information was of no use.


----------



## austrailadream

Achilles_as said:


> Yes Buddy!!!!


I thought there are much more oppotunities in the US than anywhere else. 

Looking at your timeline... what a speed you flew with man. Just a month after visa lodgement. Just wondering what made all this possible.


----------



## DivineGrace

manmvk said:


> Mate,
> 
> I was bit tensed after submitting the documents, bcz I did not get any response from the CO for my two followup mails.
> 
> The documents I submitted were;
> 
> 4 to 5 months payslip (My total exp is only 18 months)
> Bank statement which show only 4 salary credits
> and the Notary Statutory declaration which says all the information are true and I do not have any further documents to submit as evidence of work experience and it worked.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your wishes and you may get your grant within max of two weeks....All the very best


All's Well that Ends Well Mate  , You totally deserve this happy moment !!! Enjoy the moment . Thanks a ton for your good wishes , By God's Grace everything would be Good  .

Mate , I think we should find a way we can be in touch after this as well , I would be moving to NSW as well . PM me if you agree. op2:


----------



## SS70011005

*Case Officer Allocated*

Hi Guys,

I called up DIBP today morning and came to know that my application got allocated to a case officer (B? - Just know her first name right now) from Adelaide Team 2.

The lady at DIBP first tried to divert me that the information on CO allocation is on the website.. this was even when I told her that I applied on 6th March. When I insisted that she check the status at her end, then she put me on hold and later told me that I have been allocated to a case officer. I hope I get some communication from them soon.


----------



## Waqarali20005

12.57142857 weeks without CO allocation!!!!


----------



## Karen0510

Congrats .... All the very best !!

sub class 190  



Karen0510 said:


> Hey Congrats!! All the very best  God Bless
> 
> Was your visa grant for sub class 189 or 190 ????
> 
> 
> QUOTE=tyjupi;4095650]Hi All
> 
> Just got my Grant today soooooooooooooooooo happppppy!!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the help, support and encouragement without this forum I don't think I can go through this journey of the last 6 months.
> 
> I have faced many obstacle a long the way:
> - ACS (1 review),
> - IELTS (6 exams - 5 of 6 that give me 6.5 for writing, 1 of that I did not attended as I have already have result that I want, 2 reviews both did not change the mark),
> - pay lot of money to get bank statement from the bank,......
> 
> but the battle is over. I am the winner    .....
> 
> I will find sometime to write down my story somewhere to share with you all.... my advice for who are waiting or in the process of applying: don't give up.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## nagra007

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to update, there is change in mail ids of Adelaide Team. Received this auto reply from the team. Hope this would be helpful.
> 
> "*IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address
> We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
> [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
> To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
> The following mail boxes will no longer be available:
> 
> · [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
> 
> · [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
> 
> · [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
> If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend*."
> 
> Note: I dont have any CO allocated yet. I have got responses on same day when mailed to old Adelaide Team 8 ids but the information was of no use.


Thanks for the info....


----------



## Karen0510

*sub class 190 visa grant*

Dear All,

By Gods grace we received our grant on 3rd July 2014 !! Praise God !!
Thank you all for the updates and advices !!! 

Atlast we received the golden mail.....

Grant given not yet decided when to leave but happiest to the core 


Prayers and wishes to all who are waiting God Bless .... Keep your hopes high eace:eace:eace:eace::rockon::rockon:


----------



## ToAustralia2013

Karen0510 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By Gods grace we received our grant on 3rd July 2014 !! Praise God !!
> Thank you all for the updates and advices !!!
> 
> Atlast we received the golden mail.....
> 
> Grant given not yet decided when to leave but happiest to the core
> 
> 
> Prayers and wishes to all who are waiting God Bless .... Keep your hopes high eace:eace:eace:eace::rockon::rockon:


Hearty Congrats to you and your family Karen! Enjoy and have an abundantly Blessed future ahead...


----------



## ToAustralia2013

znayraaujas said:


> All,
> 
> Like many others i have always been a silent follower of this forum... It is like an encyclopedia for all migration aspirants....
> 
> Many thanks to each and every one of u...
> My timelines as below
> 
> ACS filed in Oct 2013 and got positive response in Jan 2014
> Got vic SS in 2 weeks by Jan last
> Visa applied on Feb 2 2014
> Co Assigned Mar 17
> All Docs uploaded by Apr 14
> Got GRANT today July 3...
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> congratzz all who got grantss..
> And wish good luck to all those people who are waiting...everyone will get the grant soon..


Hearty Congrats to you and your family !!


----------



## ToAustralia2013

kulpreets said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today... All the efforts have finally paid off.. Feeling excited and somewhat scared LOL
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to the helpful people on this forum for the support and guidance they provided me throughout this journey... you guys rock!!
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant...


Hearty Congrats to you and your family !! All the best for the rest of the journey...


----------



## ToAustralia2013

*Visa Label Query*



mainak said:


> You can go either via VFS or to Australian Embassy directly
> 
> For VFS, walk into any VFS office with passport and cash and filled up form 1045 - they will do the reminder (VFS will have overhead of some money as their own fee)
> 
> For Australian Embassy - make a draft from any bank payable to "Australia High Commission", put that and your passport and filled up form 1045 in an envelop (you may add a copy of grant letter) and send that to Chanakyapuri office of Embassy...
> 
> Done - wait for a week or so - you will get back passport stamped


mainak - I have a question here. We have downloaded 1045. Since the visa is for both me and my hubby , my understanding was each of us have a separate 1045.

However in the form it says -
_If there are more than 2 visa holders requesting a label, please
photocopy this page, write the name(s) of the additional visa
holder(s) and attach it to this form _

I am the primary applicant and I can see that in the form we can mention additional visa holder details

I am confused as if to take two separate 1045 forms , or just mentioning hubby's name in additional applicant is sufficient.

Could you kindly advise


----------



## amen

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hearty Congrats to you and your family !! All the best for the rest of the journey...


What is a "Direct Grant"??


----------



## ToAustralia2013

amen said:


> What is a "Direct Grant"??


It just means there was no initial contact or intimation of CO being allocated and/or requesting additional documents.

Post lodging, a Grant was directly given without any other change in status/correspondence with a CO.

We get to know the CO only once Grant is received...

I believe it is just a term folks who have received in this manner developed here in the forum, not sure if there is an official terminology, I just continued to use it ..sounds good as well


----------



## bigdaddy

*Multiple EOI*

all, 

i am new to this thread, please excuse if its a repeat question...

I had applied for SA SS on july 1 since I had to make up for the 5 points. I had attempted ILETS 3 times and everytime I missed out on writing by .5 

I gave my fourth attempt on 19th June and wasnt hopefully due to previous results. 
I got my results today and surprisingly, the score were 7.5,7.5,7.5,7.5. I am so happy that I can claim 10 points for this score. 

However, I am confused if I should withdraw my existing 190 EOI and SA SS application and submit an new EOI for 189 or should I submit a parallel EOI for 189. 

Please advice


----------



## samy25

no , just update your Ielts results in your EOI


----------



## jasbir

hello all,

i am new to this forum. i want to apply in the subclass189. i am an engineer by profession and have done my BTech from India and MS from YSA. I am looking for Industrial Engineering profession.

i would kindly request all the seniors to guide me as to how to do skill assessment from engineers australia...i have all documents ready including IELTS.

i went through the website but just wanted to confirm with all of you before sending.

regards....


----------



## mainak

ToAustralia2013 said:


> mainak - I have a question here. We have downloaded 1045. Since the visa is for both me and my hubby , my understanding was each of us have a separate 1045.
> 
> However in the form it says -
> _If there are more than 2 visa holders requesting a label, please
> photocopy this page, write the name(s) of the additional visa
> holder(s) and attach it to this form _
> 
> I am the primary applicant and I can see that in the form we can mention additional visa holder details
> 
> I am confused as if to take two separate 1045 forms , or just mentioning hubby's name in additional applicant is sufficient.
> 
> Could you kindly advise


I think mentioning all in a single document would be sufficient

TO verify - you can drop a mail to Aus High Comms at Delhi or you can simply call them for clarification... even you can call to VFS just for the info

Unlucky you that the price has been doubled from 1st July only... I did it for 75 AUD - now it is 150 AUD..


----------



## MilanPS

Lo & behold ...

My head bows down to all my pals on this forum ... I owe you ...

Direct 190 GRANT received this morning ...

Filed on 15-March-2014 (SA SS, 135111-Chief Information Officer)

Team-8 Adelaide, CO: JN

First entry date before: 29-Mar-2015

One problem, they have mentioned my old cancelled passport details on the grant mail even when I had uploaded my new passport scanned copy and form-929, looks like they overlooked these.

What's the next step???


----------



## zameer.ise

saurabhmaheshwari said:


> Hi, May I know if IELTS: 6.5 allows you to get 189 visa. how are 60+ points are managed?



I 've claimed points from my spouse and also I got my skill assessment done in Jan-2013 (During this time there were no deduction of any experience and I got full points)


----------



## MilanPS

amen said:


> What is a "Direct Grant"??


Direct grant is when you haven't been contacted by anyone from DIBP and almost faint on seeing the immigrant notification mail in your mailbox.


----------



## Karen0510

Thank you  



ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hearty Congrats to you and your family Karen! Enjoy and have an abundantly Blessed future ahead...


----------



## ALIPA

MilanPS said:


> Lo & behold ...
> 
> My head bows down to all my pals on this forum ... I owe you ...
> 
> Direct 190 GRANT received this morning ...
> 
> Filed on 15-March-2014 (SA SS, 135111-Chief Information Officer)
> 
> Team-8 Adelaide, CO: JN
> 
> First entry date before: 29-Mar-2015
> 
> One problem, they have mentioned my old cancelled passport details on the grant mail even when I had uploaded my new passport scanned copy and form-929, looks like they overlooked these.
> 
> What's the next step???


Congrats. Check the advice given in the grant letter in case of a passport detail change.


----------



## jasbir

hello friends,

please advise.... i am a new starter 



jasbir said:


> hello all,
> 
> i am new to this forum. i want to apply in the subclass189. i am an engineer by profession and have done my BTech from India and MS from YSA. I am looking for Industrial Engineering profession.
> 
> i would kindly request all the seniors to guide me as to how to do skill assessment from engineers australia...i have all documents ready including IELTS.
> 
> i went through the website but just wanted to confirm with all of you before sending.
> 
> regards....


----------



## Welcome_me

MilanPS said:


> Lo & behold ...
> 
> My head bows down to all my pals on this forum ... I owe you ...
> 
> Direct 190 GRANT received this morning ...
> 
> Filed on 15-March-2014 (SA SS, 135111-Chief Information Officer)
> 
> Team-8 Adelaide, CO: JN
> 
> First entry date before: 29-Mar-2015
> 
> One problem, they have mentioned my old cancelled passport details on the grant mail even when I had uploaded my new passport scanned copy and form-929, looks like they overlooked these.
> 
> What's the next step???


Hey the same thing happened with me. I submitted form 929 but they have issues tye grant with my old passport number. We juz need to submit form 929 again. It says so in the golden email.


----------



## sas119

Congrats Zameer\ToAustralia2013\Karen and MilanPS and to all those who have got their grants recently. Thats wonderful to see. Wish you all good luck with your life and move to Australia.

As for me, I am still waiting on my Indian PCC. I had lodged my 189 visa on 17th May 2014 and suprisingly no sign of a CO contact yet. Just uploaded my FBI PCC 2-3 days back and running around from pillar to post to get my indian pcc in hand so that i can scan it, upload it and close my file as far as the minimum checklist is concerned.

Guys can you share your thoughts.. Is it necessarily true that a CO should be assigned to everyone. I know some of the folks having had the direct grant but still asking out of anxiety and apprehension.

Its been almost about 46-47 days post visa lodgement and havnt heard or seen any email from someone from DIBP claiming to be the CO. or should I assume that someone is already working on my case in the background and he\she has not communicated to me ? Please let me know what you think ?


----------



## maq_qatar

MilanPS said:


> Lo & behold ...
> 
> My head bows down to all my pals on this forum ... I owe you ...
> 
> Direct 190 GRANT received this morning ...
> 
> Filed on 15-March-2014 (SA SS, 135111-Chief Information Officer)
> 
> Team-8 Adelaide, CO: JN
> 
> First entry date before: 29-Mar-2015
> 
> One problem, they have mentioned my old cancelled passport details on the grant mail even when I had uploaded my new passport scanned copy and form-929, looks like they overlooked these.
> 
> What's the next step???


Congrats mate, 

You can write back to your CO for this.

Read your grant email and document I think you will find the way to correct it


----------



## ddabral

Hi friends,

I am a little unsure if this is the right thread for my query so apologies in advance .

However i felt you guys help me here:

I had applied for South Australia in April and I got an approval from them on May 1st 2014. Thereafter I got a mail from DIAC saying the approval is valid for 60 days. At that moment I decided to wait for NSW to open up and hence I did not take it up. Now I wish to apply for South Australia again as a back up just in case NSW does not open up for my particular job code on July 14th. Hence I checked my status on the South Australia immigration site and it still shows that my application was approved. I am confused whether I can still use that application to go further even though it's been more than 60 days or I'll have to go ahead and apply again.

Someone pls suggest.

Cheers


----------



## Sherio

jasbir said:


> hello friends,
> 
> please advise.... i am a new starter


Hi Jasbir!

please check that topic, it contains a massive load of useful information!

Engineer Australia Processing time Frame


----------



## Sherio

cb2406 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to update, there is change in mail ids of Adelaide Team. Received this auto reply from the team. Hope this would be helpful.
> 
> "*IMPORTANT NOTICE - New email address
> We would like to advise that as of 30 June 2014 supporting documentation should be emailed to:
> [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
> To ensure your documents are attended to as soon as possible, we encourage you to update your records, and to send any further documentation to [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>.
> The following mail boxes will no longer be available:
> 
> · [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
> 
> · [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
> 
> · [email protected]<mailto:[email protected]>
> If you have sent documents to any of these email addresses prior to 3 July 2014, you are not required to resend*."
> 
> Note: I dont have any CO allocated yet. I have got responses on same day when mailed to old Adelaide Team 8 ids but the information was of no use.



Thanks for sharing that valuable information. In fact, I have been contacted by my CO from that email address: [email protected], when I replied back to him on the same email address while attaching the PCC and Forms 80 & 1221, I received the following auto reply:



_* "Thank you for your email. 

So we can spend as much time as possible processing visa applications, including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or acknowledge received documents. Further information about the visa processing time service standards is available at: Visa Processing Time Service Standards


Pre-Lodgement Enquiry
If you have not lodged a GSM visa application, and would like more information, use the GSM Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form at: General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Your email will not be responded to if it is related to a pre-lodgement enquiry.

If you have attached documents to an email to this mailbox (GSM Allocated), this auto reply is confirmation of their receipt, no other confirmation email will be sent.

............................................................."*_


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Hi guys!!!

Finalllyyyyyyyyy got the GRANT!!!
Whooohoooooooooo!!!!!

All you guys out there, fasten your seat belts, coz your grants are too coming in!!!!!!

My timeline as below:

221111 (Accountant) |IELTS:8 |IPA (Skill assesment): Applied 10/10/13|Skills Assessment Recd: 05/11/2013| NSW SS Application: 12/11/2013 Recd Invite: 24/02/2014  Visa applied: 8/3/14 CO Allocated: 6/5/14 Grant: 4/7/14 :whoo:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyyy got the GRANT!!!
> Whooohoooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> All you guys out there, fasten your seat belts, coz your grants are too coming in!!!!!!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> 221111 (Accountant) |IELTS:8 |IPA (Skill assesment): Applied 10/10/13|Skills Assessment Recd: 05/11/2013| NSW SS Application: 12/11/2013 Recd Invite: 24/02/2014  Visa applied: 8/3/14 CO Allocated: 6/5/14 Grant: 4/7/14 :whoo:


congrats buddy... Have a great weekend .. party hard 

Cheers


----------



## jaideepf1407

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!! Finalllyyyyyyyyy got the GRANT!!! Whooohoooooooooo!!!!! All you guys out there, fasten your seat belts, coz your grants are too coming in!!!!!! My timeline as below: 221111 (Accountant) |IELTS:8 |IPA (Skill assesment): Applied 10/10/13|Skills Assessment Recd: 05/11/2013| NSW SS Application: 12/11/2013 Recd Invite: 24/02/2014  Visa applied: 8/3/14 CO Allocated: 6/5/14 Grant: 4/7/14 :whoo:


Congrats and have a blast

Ships Engineer-231212 ,Amsa assessment positive,IELTS 10 points,awaiting Vetassess PTA,Ack:17th Jan 2014, +ve 22nd April, EOI SUBMIT 65 points 24th April,lodged 13th May,CO 26th May,Meds 31st May


----------



## sas119

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyyy got the GRANT!!!
> Whooohoooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> All you guys out there, fasten your seat belts, coz your grants are too coming in!!!!!!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> 221111 (Accountant) |IELTS:8 |IPA (Skill assesment): Applied 10/10/13|Skills Assessment Recd: 05/11/2013| NSW SS Application: 12/11/2013 Recd Invite: 24/02/2014  Visa applied: 8/3/14 CO Allocated: 6/5/14 Grant: 4/7/14 :whoo:


Hearty congratulations Nishant. Wish you all the best for your future.


----------



## MilanPS

Welcome_me said:


> Hey the same thing happened with me. I submitted form 929 but they have issues tye grant with my old passport number. We juz need to submit form 929 again. It says so in the golden email.


Okee dokee, I did that in the morning itself.

BTW, did they send you a new grant letter with your new passport details? or just confirmed that they have updated their records with your changed passport details? or both?

I have sent them a mail stating the concern and attached the grant letter, scanned new passport copy and form-929, requesting to get it rectified in their database & issue me a updated grant letter reflecting my new passport details.

Will wait to hear back from them.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jasbir said:


> hello all,
> 
> i am new to this forum. i want to apply in the subclass189. i am an engineer by profession and have done my BTech from India and MS from YSA. I am looking for Industrial Engineering profession.
> 
> i would kindly request all the seniors to guide me as to how to do skill assessment from engineers australia...i have all documents ready including IELTS.
> 
> i went through the website but just wanted to confirm with all of you before sending.
> 
> regards....


Hi Jasbir

I suggest that you post here whatever you know about the procedure and someone amongst us who knows about the procedure for same SOL will review your post and present their opinion/comments.

It is your file, please put in some efforts.

Regards

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

bigdaddy said:


> all,
> 
> i am new to this thread, please excuse if its a repeat question...
> 
> I had applied for SA SS on july 1 since I had to make up for the 5 points. I had attempted ILETS 3 times and everytime I missed out on writing by .5
> 
> I gave my fourth attempt on 19th June and wasnt hopefully due to previous results.
> I got my results today and surprisingly, the score were 7.5,7.5,7.5,7.5. I am so happy that I can claim 10 points for this score.
> 
> However, I am confused if I should withdraw my existing 190 EOI and SA SS application and submit an new EOI for 189 or should I submit a parallel EOI for 189.
> 
> Please advice


Aha, Finally! Congrats on your score.

Just update your existing EOI. Untick 190 and tick 189. Your DoE will change to current date, fortunately and unfortunately. 

Max


----------



## Pigby

sas119 said:


> Congrats Zameer\ToAustralia2013\Karen and MilanPS and to all those who have got their grants recently. Thats wonderful to see. Wish you all good luck with your life and move to Australia. As for me, I am still waiting on my Indian PCC. I had lodged my 189 visa on 17th May 2014 and suprisingly no sign of a CO contact yet. Just uploaded my FBI PCC 2-3 days back and running around from pillar to post to get my indian pcc in hand so that i can scan it, upload it and close my file as far as the minimum checklist is concerned. Guys can you share your thoughts.. Is it necessarily true that a CO should be assigned to everyone. I know some of the folks having had the direct grant but still asking out of anxiety and apprehension. Its been almost about 46-47 days post visa lodgement and havnt heard or seen any email from someone from DIBP claiming to be the CO. or should I assume that someone is already working on my case in the background and he\she has not communicated to me ? Please let me know what you think ?


Hi there, my personal take is that it is possible for the CO to be working on your file but until he/she needs something from you, you will not be contacted. I only found out that I have a CO when he emailed me to ask for medicals. Did you upload your PCC and medicals when you submitted your application?


----------



## sas119

Pigby said:


> Hi there, my personal take is that it is possible for the CO to be working on your file but until he/she needs something from you, you will not be contacted. I only found out that I have a CO when he emailed me to ask for medicals. Did you upload your PCC and medicals when you submitted your application?


Hi Pigy,

Thanks for your response. Yes Medicals are all through.. done long time back. As far as PCC goes, I recently received my USA PCC which I uploaded this Monday. I am waiting on my Indian PCC for me and my spouse.

I am not sure how it works. I will only be able to get a clear picture once my file is atleast complete. Hence waiting on Indian PCC. Rest all is uploaded and front loaded.


----------



## mainak

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyyy got the GRANT!!!
> Whooohoooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> All you guys out there, fasten your seat belts, coz your grants are too coming in!!!!!!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> 221111 (Accountant) |IELTS:8 |IPA (Skill assesment): Applied 10/10/13|Skills Assessment Recd: 05/11/2013| NSW SS Application: 12/11/2013 Recd Invite: 24/02/2014  Visa applied: 8/3/14 CO Allocated: 6/5/14 Grant: 4/7/14 :whoo:


Ah finally, now only Santosh Batulla remains - after these old chaps - I will retire from this thread...  was hanging around just to see these old soldiers getting awarded...


----------



## SWL

*Business and Marketing Occupations*

I am really concerned and eager to know if people applied for occupations under SCOL related to Business, Sales and Marketing. 

I applied for 190 Subclass Visa for Marketing professional. 

I have 2 queries:

Is there anyone who has been granted a 190 sublcass visa for marketing or business related professions?

MY Nominated Occupation is showing under the new CSOL 2014 list but I cant find them in any individual state nomination list. All the states have not released their individual list till now. Is it possible that my NO is a part of CSOL and it will be valid even if individual states have not mentioned them in their nominated occupation list?

I am really worried :help:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ToAustralia2013 said:


> mainak - I have a question here. We have downloaded 1045. Since the visa is for both me and my hubby , my understanding was each of us have a separate 1045.
> 
> However in the form it says -
> _If there are more than 2 visa holders requesting a label, please
> photocopy this page, write the name(s) of the additional visa
> holder(s) and attach it to this form _
> 
> I am the primary applicant and I can see that in the form we can mention additional visa holder details
> 
> I am confused as if to take two separate 1045 forms , or just mentioning hubby's name in additional applicant is sufficient.
> 
> Could you kindly advise


Hi ToAustralia2013

I am sure you have downloaded Form 1405, not 1045. 

It should not matter whether you take a photocopy of page 3 for second visa holder or just fill up another form. Just make sure you take two copies of all the the pages of your grant letter and a copy each of both the passports. There is nothing much to be filled into the form, just some basic details. No need even to sign the form. 

Suggestion, take 2 blank forms to the VFS desk and fill them up there. Won't take more than 180 seconds each form.

Max


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Hi thr

I am bit confused,,, though had word with senior member here...
but just wanted to confirm my doubts... 
Thr was this notification on 2nd July stating that No dependent visa application will be accepted from now onwards

I am planning to add my mother in my 189 application... is that a concern for me ???
Some1 told me that this only include for independent visa application... is that so ?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MilanPS said:


> Lo & behold ...
> 
> My head bows down to all my pals on this forum ... I owe you ...
> 
> Direct 190 GRANT received this morning ...
> 
> Filed on 15-March-2014 (SA SS, 135111-Chief Information Officer)
> 
> Team-8 Adelaide, CO: JN
> 
> First entry date before: 29-Mar-2015
> 
> One problem, they have mentioned my old cancelled passport details on the grant mail even when I had uploaded my new passport scanned copy and form-929, looks like they overlooked these.
> 
> What's the next step???


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyyy got the GRANT!!!
> Whooohoooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> All you guys out there, fasten your seat belts, coz your grants are too coming in!!!!!!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> 221111 (Accountant) |IELTS:8 |IPA (Skill assesment): Applied 10/10/13|Skills Assessment Recd: 05/11/2013| NSW SS Application: 12/11/2013 Recd Invite: 24/02/2014  Visa applied: 8/3/14 CO Allocated: 6/5/14 Grant: 4/7/14 :whoo:


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ddabral said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am a little unsure if this is the right thread for my query so apologies in advance .
> 
> However i felt you guys help me here:
> 
> I had applied for South Australia in April and I got an approval from them on May 1st 2014. Thereafter I got a mail from DIAC saying the approval is valid for 60 days. At that moment I decided to wait for NSW to open up and hence I did not take it up. Now I wish to apply for South Australia again as a back up just in case NSW does not open up for my particular job code on July 14th. Hence I checked my status on the South Australia immigration site and it still shows that my application was approved. I am confused whether I can still use that application to go further even though it's been more than 60 days or I'll have to go ahead and apply again.
> 
> Someone pls suggest.
> 
> Cheers


Hi ddabral

I don't think you can use your SA invitation as it is beyond 60 days since you received it.

Max


----------



## ddabral

ddabral said:


> Hi friends, I am a little unsure if this is the right thread for my query so apologies in advance . However i felt you guys help me here: I had applied for South Australia in April and I got an approval from them on May 1st 2014. Thereafter I got a mail from DIAC saying the approval is valid for 60 days. At that moment I decided to wait for NSW to open up and hence I did not take it up. Now I wish to apply for South Australia again as a back up just in case NSW does not open up for my particular job code on July 14th. Hence I checked my status on the South Australia immigration site and it still shows that my application was approved. I am confused whether I can still use that application to go further even though it's been more than 60 days or I'll have to go ahead and apply again. Someone pls suggest. Cheers



Request the seniors to pls guide me.


----------



## snowmelt

Please help. I have submitted my application 8 weeks ago and when I rang immigration office, my case office sent me an email requesting for documents 4 weeks ago which I did not receive. I check my emails everyday even my spam folder but there's nothing from immigration. I'm from Team 6 as what the help desk have told me. I really worried right now as I've already sent an email to adelaide.gsm.team6 but got no reply. Can anyone from Team 6 send me their direct phone number please? I really worried as it's been a month already that they have contacted me. I only kept on waiting thinking I don't have a CO yet. All my documents and medicals were front loaded. I'm thinking if I can contact the direct team's number and talk to one of the CO I will be enlightened as to what's going on with my application. Please help.


----------



## maq_qatar

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyyy got the GRANT!!!
> Whooohoooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> All you guys out there, fasten your seat belts, coz your grants are too coming in!!!!!!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> 221111 (Accountant) |IELTS:8 |IPA (Skill assesment): Applied 10/10/13|Skills Assessment Recd: 05/11/2013| NSW SS Application: 12/11/2013 Recd Invite: 24/02/2014  Visa applied: 8/3/14 CO Allocated: 6/5/14 Grant: 4/7/14 :whoo:


Great news...congrats nishant and good luck for future life.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf

snowmelt said:


> Please help. I have submitted my application 8 weeks ago and when I rang immigration office, my case office sent me an email requesting for documents 4 weeks ago which I did not receive. I check my emails everyday even my spam folder but there's nothing from immigration. I'm from Team 6 as what the help desk have told me. I really worried right now as I've already sent an email to adelaide.gsm.team6 but got no reply. Can anyone from Team 6 send me their direct phone number please? I really worried as it's been a month already that they have contacted me. I only kept on waiting thinking I don't have a CO yet. All my documents and medicals were front loaded. I'm thinking if I can contact the direct team's number and talk to one of the CO I will be enlightened as to what's going on with my application. Please help.


OK. Don't panic!

First of all go to your mailbox, the one that you used to register your immiaccount with. Check what mails you received on your visa lodging date. There MUST be a mail from mailbox '[email protected]' which would have two attachments. One of them will be 'Visa Application Summary'. Open it and check what email address is mentioned in there. If it does not tally back to you mailbox address then you'll need to update your email address with DIBP. If it tallies back to what you wanted it to be then recheck your mailbox for CO communication. If you do not find it send an email to your CO's mailbox and CC DIBP's generic mailbox. Remember to attach your 'Visa Application Summary'. Then give them a call. Get it? First send an email and then call. Let them read your mail first so that when you give a call you and they are on the same page.

Important: log into your immiaccount and check whether the status of any document has changed to 'Requested'. You should have been doing this regularly, if not so.

Please let us know your proceedings.

Max


----------



## mithu93ku

snowmelt said:


> Please help. I have submitted my application 8 weeks ago and when I rang immigration office, my case office sent me an email requesting for documents 4 weeks ago which I did not receive. I check my emails everyday even my spam folder but there's nothing from immigration. I'm from Team 6 as what the help desk have told me. I really worried right now as I've already sent an email to adelaide.gsm.team6 but got no reply. Can anyone from Team 6 send me their direct phone number please? I really worried as it's been a month already that they have contacted me. I only kept on waiting thinking I don't have a CO yet. All my documents and medicals were front loaded. I'm thinking if I can contact the direct team's number and talk to one of the CO I will be enlightened as to what's going on with my application. Please help.


Are you using yahoo mail? 
Same case happened to an applicants who were using yahoo e-mail account around a year ago in this forum .


----------



## snowmelt

MaxTheWolf said:


> OK. Don't panic!
> 
> First of all go to your mailbox, the one that you used to register your immiaccount with. Check what mails you received on your visa lodging date. There MUST be a mail from mailbox '[email protected]' which would have two attachments. One of them will be 'Visa Application Summary'. Open it and check what email address is mentioned in there. If it does not tally back to you mailbox address then you'll need to update your email address with DIBP. If it tallies back to what you wanted it to be then recheck your mailbox for CO communication. If you do not find it send an email to your CO's mailbox and CC DIBP's generic mailbox. Remember to attach your 'Visa Application Summary'. Then give them a call.
> 
> Important: log into your immiaccount and check whether the status of any document has changed to 'Requested'.
> 
> Please let us know your proceedings.
> 
> Max



I already did that and even checked from the customer service when I rang the immi office and its correct. I've been following this forum from the time we have been waiting for the eoi and just lurking around. I have been actually following your posts as we have the same sol and a bit the same timeline. The co was assigned to me after 2 weeks of lodgement so I should have been granted my visa by now. But because of this, I'm out of nowhere wondering where I stand. I rang immi office twice already because of no response from co and my status from immi account is still "in progress". Please help, I need the direct number for team 6.


----------



## snowmelt

mithu93ku said:


> Are you using yahoo mail?
> Same case happened to an applicants who were using yahoo e-mail account around a year ago in this forum .


I'm using gmail and I received my acknowledgment letter and application summary without any problems.


----------



## snowmelt

MaxTheWolf said:


> OK. Don't panic!
> 
> First of all go to your mailbox, the one that you used to register your immiaccount with. Check what mails you received on your visa lodging date. There MUST be a mail from mailbox '[email protected]' which would have two attachments. One of them will be 'Visa Application Summary'. Open it and check what email address is mentioned in there. If it does not tally back to you mailbox address then you'll need to update your email address with DIBP. If it tallies back to what you wanted it to be then recheck your mailbox for CO communication. If you do not find it send an email to your CO's mailbox and CC DIBP's generic mailbox. Remember to attach your 'Visa Application Summary'. Then give them a call. Get it? First send an email and then call. Let them read your mail first so that when you give a call you and they are on the same page.
> 
> Important: log into your immiaccount and check whether the status of any document has changed to 'Requested'. You should have been doing this regularly, if not so.
> 
> Please let us know your proceedings.
> 
> Max


By the way, all my documents are still showing "received", no change since I've lodged my application. The customer service said that the co requested for some documents 2 weeks after I applied but she could not see what is it. There's nothing in my immiaccount changing to "requested". I've been checking all my emails and immi account several times in a day.


----------



## immigbird

snowmelt said:


> By the way, all my documents are still showing "received", no change since I've lodged my application. The customer service said that the co requested for some documents 2 weeks after I applied but she could not see what is it. There's nothing in my immiaccount changing to "requested". I've been checking all my emails and immi account several times in a day.



What about the correspondance section in ur immiaccount, doesnt it show any email sent requesting more information ??


----------



## snowmelt

immigbird said:


> What about the correspondance section in ur immiaccount, doesnt it show any email sent requesting more information ??


Nothing, it's empty


----------



## Welcome_me

snowmelt said:


> Nothing, it's empty


Dont worry. If there was a request for some docs, it wud feature in your immiaccount unde4 correspondence. Juz hang. U will get your grant soon.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

snowmelt said:


> By the way, all my documents are still showing "received", no change since I've lodged my application. The customer service said that the co requested for some documents 2 weeks after I applied but she could not see what is it. There's nothing in my immiaccount changing to "requested". I've been checking all my emails and immi account several times in a day.


Try raising a politely worded incident on this link:

Feedback â€“ About our Service


----------



## MilanPS

maq_qatar said:


> Congrats mate,
> 
> You can write back to your CO for this.
> 
> Read your grant email and document I think you will find the way to correct it


Thanks mate, unfortunately in my case I didn't get contacted by any CO, it was a direct grant in my mailbox. 
Though the CO name is mentioned on the grant but no mailID is given. So I replied to the mailID from which it came but it bounced back giving another mailID, so I forwarded the mail to this new mailID. Not sure if that's the correct one and if my CO would get to look at it, will wait to hear back from them else would call DIBP next week.
Little concerned.


----------



## MilanPS

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!


Thanks MaxTheWolf, being congratulated by you is an achievement in itself ...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MilanPS said:


> Thanks MaxTheWolf, being congratulated by you is an achievement in itself ...


oh! :faint2: 

:director: Congrats again then. 

Cheers and Crack On!

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Oh! 

New list of pro rata arrangement occupations. Now Accountants have been included in the Pro Rata arrangement from 1st July 2014. And the quote has been reduced from 9000 something last year to roughly 5500 this year.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ddabral said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am a little unsure if this is the right thread for my query so apologies in advance .
> 
> However i felt you guys help me here:
> 
> I had applied for South Australia in April and I got an approval from them on May 1st 2014. Thereafter I got a mail from DIAC saying the approval is valid for 60 days. At that moment I decided to wait for NSW to open up and hence I did not take it up. Now I wish to apply for South Australia again as a back up just in case NSW does not open up for my particular job code on July 14th. Hence I checked my status on the South Australia immigration site and it still shows that my application was approved. I am confused whether I can still use that application to go further even though it's been more than 60 days or I'll have to go ahead and apply again.
> 
> Someone pls suggest.
> 
> Cheers


Nope, as per my previous reply. AND forgot to mention, if you let another invitation expire without lodging your visa, your EOI will be removed from skillselect irrespective of the fact that it has or has not completed 2 year life in skillselect.


----------



## roze

Where is My Grant


----------



## Nishant Dundas

maq_qatar said:


> Great news...congrats nishant and good luck for future life.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks my friend!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

MilanPS said:


> Lo & behold ...
> 
> My head bows down to all my pals on this forum ... I owe you ...
> 
> Direct 190 GRANT received this morning ...
> 
> Filed on 15-March-2014 (SA SS, 135111-Chief Information Officer)
> 
> Team-8 Adelaide, CO: JN
> 
> First entry date before: 29-Mar-2015
> 
> One problem, they have mentioned my old cancelled passport details on the grant mail even when I had uploaded my new passport scanned copy and form-929, looks like they overlooked these.
> 
> What's the next step???


Bdd

Uddy, check the grant letter, it must have been sent by a person, whose contact details have to be mentioned.
Or else, just callup dibp and ask them.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## LynneHardaker

Well end of week one. I'm sure many of us wake up each morning and the first thing we do is check our emails but still sigh. Hope and prey all teams are productive next week. I was told not to chase as it may result in further delays but I'm going to do next week come Friday if I don't hear anything. Visa lodged 17th jan 😳


----------



## Pigby

sas119 said:


> Hi Pigy, Thanks for your response. Yes Medicals are all through.. done long time back. As far as PCC goes, I recently received my USA PCC which I uploaded this Monday. I am waiting on my Indian PCC for me and my spouse. I am not sure how it works. I will only be able to get a clear picture once my file is atleast complete. Hence waiting on Indian PCC. Rest all is uploaded and front loaded.


Sounds good. You can probably call to check on your file's progress


----------



## ToAustralia2013

mainak said:


> I think mentioning all in a single document would be sufficient
> 
> TO verify - you can drop a mail to Aus High Comms at Delhi or you can simply call them for clarification... even you can call to VFS just for the info
> 
> Unlucky you that the price has been doubled from 1st July only... I did it for 75 AUD - now it is 150 AUD..



Thanks a lot mainak! Will be calling to confirm with them

Now that is sad, have to rethink the visa label now. 150 AUD that means for both of us 300 . We always wanted that label and believe it best to have one, but the cost is definitely making us rethink . So many other expenses to factor in ...


----------



## ToAustralia2013

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi ToAustralia2013
> 
> I am sure you have downloaded Form 1405, not 1045.
> 
> It should not matter whether you take a photocopy of page 3 for second visa holder or just fill up another form. Just make sure you take two copies of all the the pages of your grant letter and a copy each of both the passports. There is nothing much to be filled into the form, just some basic details. No need even to sign the form.
> 
> Suggestion, take 2 blank forms to the VFS desk and fill them up there. Won't take more than 180 seconds each form.
> 
> Max


Yep you are right *Max* its 1405, my bad  . Just kind of picked it from *Mainak*'s post though what I downloaded is definitely the right one.

With the cost doubled and both of us needing the stamp, now in a dilemma whether to get one considering all other future expenses we need to factor.

But yes, I do think its best to have the label, saves a lot of hassle anytime of the day at Immigration


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Yep you are right *Max* its 1405, my bad  . Just kind of picked it from *Mainak*'s post though what I downloaded is definitely the right one.
> 
> With the cost doubled and both of us needing the stamp, now in a dilemma whether to get one considering all other future expenses we need to factor.
> 
> But yes, I do think its best to have the label, saves a lot of hassle anytime of the day at Immigration


Yep, to have hassle free travel is what finally moved me to get the label. With a permanent visa you'll be travelling multiple times and the probability of being stuck at even one time increases.

The hike in VEC is clearly a discouragement signal from DIBP.

Without a visa label the whole process seemed incomplete to me. There was an emptiness.


----------



## ddabral

MaxTheWolf said:


> Nope, as per my previous reply. AND forgot to mention, if you let another invitation expire without lodging your visa, your EOI will be removed from skillselect irrespective of the fact that it has or has not completed 2 year life in skillselect.


Thanks for your reply.. 
So MaxTheWolf, it means that we have just one more chance now to apply for State sponsorship and apply for visa in case we get an invite?

We were very keen on Nsw and as mentioned earlier wanted to apply for SA as a back up. Basis your info, we ( my husband and me) will now wait for july 14 th and see if the skill code 222311 opens. If not then i guess we will have to wait more.
Its been a pretty long wait already. We pray everyday that all our efforts n patience pays off soon.

Cheers


----------



## nitinmoudgil

roze said:


> Where is My Grant


i was reading ur signature... you have PCC from 2 places... is that required ??
I am from india but currently living in Dubai.. do i need PCC for both the places ?


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Vikram!


vikram425 said:


> Yipeeee finally the mail is here got my grant today......
> 
> Just want to know now that do I need any thing else before flying I mean visa stamping n all or the print out of the attachment will do???


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Kulpreet!


kulpreets said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today... All the efforts have finally paid off.. Feeling excited and somewhat scared LOL
> 
> My heartfelt thanks to the helpful people on this forum for the support and guidance they provided me throughout this journey... you guys rock!!
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant...


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats buddy!


znayraaujas said:


> All,
> 
> Like many others i have always been a silent follower of this forum... It is like an encyclopedia for all migration aspirants....
> 
> Many thanks to each and every one of u...
> My timelines as below
> 
> ACS filed in Oct 2013 and got positive response in Jan 2014
> Got vic SS in 2 weeks by Jan last
> Visa applied on Feb 2 2014
> Co Assigned Mar 17
> All Docs uploaded by Apr 14
> Got GRANT today July 3...
> 
> Thanks everyone,
> congratzz all who got grantss..
> And wish good luck to all those people who are waiting...everyone will get the grant soon..


----------



## sandysehta

I read somewhere that for new migrants some free English classes are provided by Centrelink.....


austrailadream said:


> Yeah, that is right or you have to pay $$. My wife's English skill is not functional so, I plan to pay $$ for her English class after we get to OZ, if our application goes through, of course.


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Karen!


Karen0510 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By Gods grace we received our grant on 3rd July 2014 !! Praise God !!
> Thank you all for the updates and advices !!!
> 
> Atlast we received the golden mail.....
> 
> Grant given not yet decided when to leave but happiest to the core
> 
> 
> Prayers and wishes to all who are waiting God Bless .... Keep your hopes high eace:eace:eace:eace::rockon::rockon:


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Milan!


MilanPS said:


> Lo & behold ...
> 
> My head bows down to all my pals on this forum ... I owe you ...
> 
> Direct 190 GRANT received this morning ...
> 
> Filed on 15-March-2014 (SA SS, 135111-Chief Information Officer)
> 
> Team-8 Adelaide, CO: JN
> 
> First entry date before: 29-Mar-2015
> 
> One problem, they have mentioned my old cancelled passport details on the grant mail even when I had uploaded my new passport scanned copy and form-929, looks like they overlooked these.
> 
> What's the next step???


----------



## Pame

nitinmoudgil said:


> i was reading ur signature... you have PCC from 2 places... is that required ??
> I am from india but currently living in Dubai.. do i need PCC for both the places ?


Hi

You need PCC from all the places where you have lived cumulatively more than 1 years.
RegArds


----------



## sandysehta

I think the application processing starts soon after Visa lodgement..... If they require more documents then a CO would contact you, or else you may get a direct grant without any CO contacting you..


sas119 said:


> Congrats Zameer\ToAustralia2013\Karen and MilanPS and to all those who have got their grants recently. Thats wonderful to see. Wish you all good luck with your life and move to Australia.
> 
> As for me, I am still waiting on my Indian PCC. I had lodged my 189 visa on 17th May 2014 and suprisingly no sign of a CO contact yet. Just uploaded my FBI PCC 2-3 days back and running around from pillar to post to get my indian pcc in hand so that i can scan it, upload it and close my file as far as the minimum checklist is concerned.
> 
> Guys can you share your thoughts.. Is it necessarily true that a CO should be assigned to everyone. I know some of the folks having had the direct grant but still asking out of anxiety and apprehension.
> 
> Its been almost about 46-47 days post visa lodgement and havnt heard or seen any email from someone from DIBP claiming to be the CO. or should I assume that someone is already working on my case in the background and he\she has not communicated to me ? Please let me know what you think ?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

nitinmoudgil said:


> Hi thr
> 
> I am bit confused,,, though had word with senior member here...
> but just wanted to confirm my doubts...
> Thr was this notification on 2nd July stating that No dependent visa application will be accepted from now onwards
> 
> I am planning to add my mother in my 189 application... is that a concern for me ???
> Some1 told me that this only include for independent visa application... is that so ?


any please help me out..


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Nishant!


Nishant Dundas said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Finalllyyyyyyyyy got the GRANT!!!
> Whooohoooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> All you guys out there, fasten your seat belts, coz your grants are too coming in!!!!!!
> 
> My timeline as below:
> 
> 221111 (Accountant) |IELTS:8 |IPA (Skill assesment): Applied 10/10/13|Skills Assessment Recd: 05/11/2013| NSW SS Application: 12/11/2013 Recd Invite: 24/02/2014  Visa applied: 8/3/14 CO Allocated: 6/5/14 Grant: 4/7/14 :whoo:


----------



## sandysehta

It's on the way..... will reach u soon :amen:


roze said:


> Where is My Grant


----------



## giz13

nitinmoudgil said:


> Hi thr
> 
> I am bit confused,,, though had word with senior member here...
> but just wanted to confirm my doubts...
> Thr was this notification on 2nd July stating that No dependent visa application will be accepted from now onwards
> 
> I am planning to add my mother in my 189 application... is that a concern for me ???
> Some1 told me that this only include for independent visa application... is that so ?


Have another word with the senior member and ask not to mention anything without proper reference.

There is no change on dependant visa this year. There is no proposed change what so ever either.

Whenever you have any question, it is better to look at the official Immi website then consult someone in person or here.

I am still new here and not allowed to post links yet. Check this page out 
immi dot gov dot au/visas/including-family-members dot htm
Replace the " dot " by "." 

Cheers.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

giz13 said:


> Have another word with the senior member and ask not to mention anything without proper reference.
> 
> There is no change on dependant visa this year. There is no proposed change what so ever either.
> 
> Whenever you have any question, it is better to look at the official Immi website then consult someone in person or here.
> 
> I am still new here and not allowed to post links yet. Check this page out
> immi dot gov dot au/visas/including-family-members dot htm
> Replace the " dot " by "."
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for your reply.. but i think seniors here are busy answering some other important issues


----------



## Nishant Dundas

nitinmoudgil said:


> Thanks for your reply.. but i think seniors here are busy answering some other important issues


Hi friend!!

If am not wrong then the discontinued ones relates to sponsoring your parents, specifically it is known as noncontributory parent visa. Do check once though.
So if you plan to apply for a parent under this stream then it could be an issue.
If you have applied for visa then I think your case maybe considered, but since this a tricky off track issue I would suggest you contact dibp directly and get clarifications asap.
Hope that helps!!

I hope your statement was not meant to be sarcastic at others. Please understand that not all will reply to your point, and there are various reasons for that, ranging from oversight(since between the periods we login there are so many new comments) or simply a member might not be aware and hence instead of saying something wrong which may jeopardize your application refraining becomes a better option.
For the last year this issue has happened with me too, but then in the end someone does reply, though might be delayed. 

Best of luck for the road ahead!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

giz13 said:


> Have another word with the senior member and ask not to mention anything without proper reference.
> 
> There is no change on dependant visa this year. There is no proposed change what so ever either.
> 
> Whenever you have any question, it is better to look at the official Immi website then consult someone in person or here.
> 
> I am still new here and not allowed to post links yet. Check this page out
> immi dot gov dot au/visas/including-family-members dot htm
> Replace the " dot " by "."
> 
> Cheers.


Yes I agree with you. No doubt we all are here to help each other but self research is always the best. First do research on your own and only when any confusion remains query people here.

Best of luck guys!! Hope you all too get the grant soon

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MilanPS

Nishant Dundas said:


> Bdd
> 
> Uddy, check the grant letter, it must have been sent by a person, whose contact details have to be mentioned.
> Or else, just callup dibp and ask them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Yes Nishant, that's what I'm planning to do. Though the name of the CO is there on the grant letter but no mailID or contact no. The only option left for me is to call DIBP on monday morning and cry my hearts out.

Thanks bro.


----------



## Happybets

Hi guys, got my 190 grant yesterday. Lodged on 15 March 2014 under qld SS. However, I keep coming back to the forum hoping for good news from other members. MaxTheWolf, mainak & others are really superb. .Hats off to you guys for helping members with their queries even after getting your grants. I had stumbled on this forum by accident but it has now become a ritual to log in.
God bless u.


----------



## ddabral

Happybets said:


> Hi guys, got my 190 grant yesterday. Lodged on 15 March 2014 under qld SS. However, I keep coming back to the forum hoping for good news from other members. MaxTheWolf, mainak & others are really superb. .Hats off to you guys for helping members with their queries even after getting your grants. I had stumbled on this forum by accident but it has now become a ritual to log in. God bless u.


Congrats! 
Its good to see Max, Mainak n the spirit of all u guys ! Thanks for the help! 
Cheers!


----------



## maq_qatar

Happybets said:


> Hi guys, got my 190 grant yesterday. Lodged on 15 March 2014 under qld SS. However, I keep coming back to the forum hoping for good news from other members. MaxTheWolf, mainak & others are really superb. .Hats off to you guys for helping members with their queries even after getting your grants. I had stumbled on this forum by accident but it has now become a ritual to log in.
> God bless u.


Congrates mate and good luck for future oz life.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Happybets

maq_qatar said:


> Congrates mate and good luck for future oz life.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks maq and all the best to you too..


----------



## maq_qatar

nitinmoudgil said:


> i was reading ur signature... you have PCC from 2 places... is that required ??
> I am from india but currently living in Dubai.. do i need PCC for both the places ?


If you are living more thn 12 month you have to submit pcc

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack

MilanPS said:


> Yes Nishant, that's what I'm planning to do. Though the name of the CO is there on the grant letter but no mailID or contact no. The only option left for me is to call DIBP on monday morning and cry my hearts out.
> 
> Thanks bro.


@MilanPS: The best thing to do is to email Form929 to your CO. Also email it to the DIBP email address & fax it to DIBP on the numbers mentioned on the same form. They won't most probably respond to your request. You can then check if your details are updated in the VEVO website. If they reflect your updated latest passport details, you are good to go.


----------



## ashish1137

Hi Friends,

some questions on form 929.

I got passport address changed for my wife (because Passport Sewa Kendra asked this for PCC), I need to fill form 929 but I can see only one applicant there. So I should fill on behalf of my wife and ask her to sign? Am I thinking right? Anyone can help with a sample?

Regards


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ddabral said:


> Thanks for your reply..
> So MaxTheWolf, it means that we have just one more chance now to apply for State sponsorship and apply for visa in case we get an invite?
> 
> We were very keen on Nsw and as mentioned earlier wanted to apply for SA as a back up. Basis your info, we ( my husband and me) will now wait for july 14 th and see if the skill code 222311 opens. If not then i guess we will have to wait more.
> Its been a pretty long wait already. We pray everyday that all our efforts n patience pays off soon.
> 
> Cheers


Dear ddabral

If you let 2 invitations on skillselect expire then your EOI in your skillselect account gets removed. Then you'll need to fill all the details in your EOI again and submit it. This will have a fresh DoE and then you will be eligible for getting the third invitation. I am sure you would not want to waste a second chance let alone third.

Max


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi
congrats to all who got grants.
happy to see all getting grants....my fingers crossed now..visa applied on april 10th along with docs...still waiting for 190visa grant


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi
congrats to all who got grants.
happy to see all getting grants....my fingers crossed now..visa applied on april 10th along with docs...still waiting for 190visa grant


----------



## ddabral

MaxTheWolf said:


> Dear ddabral If you let 2 invitations on skillselect expire then your EOI in your skillselect account gets removed. Then you'll need to fill all the details in your EOI again and submit it. This will have a fresh DoE and then you will be eligible for getting the third invitation. I am sure you would not want to waste a second chance let alone third. Max


Thanks Max - I wont waste any more chances.


----------



## madhvi1234

Hi frends,

I am a physiotherapist in india looking at applying for AU PR. Can someone please confirm which are the options to choose for nominated occupation?


----------



## sonu008

I have to stop here and pass on a HUGE THANK to everyone on the forum. Words can’t describe what you all mean to others. Please keep the good work going, it is helping loads of people.

ACS Apply – 09th Apr
ACS need more documents – 11th Apr
Document supplied – 15th Apr
ACS raised queries around documentation – 25th Apr
All queries resolved – 5th May
ACS said they cannot validate my education – Production Engg
ACS also asked me to apply through RPL route – 06th Jun
Report submitted 29th Jun
ACS Result – 01st Jul. One of my employment for 2 years NOT Considered
I asked them to consider all my employment by email, as they missed 2 years – 01st Jul
ACS amended result – 03rd Jul – All employment considered, no years taken out
Happy me…

So for Education I had to knock VETTASSESS doors:
VETTASSESS applied: 19th Jun
VETTASSESS Result: 02nd Jul
VETTASSESS Result positive

IELTS:
06th Jun
Result: S - 8.5, W – 8.5, R – 7, L – 8
I have to be blamed for Reading, my target was 8 actually.

Applying for EOI today…


----------



## sunnyboi

^Congrats Sonu. Can you please start a signature and keep updating as well? It'll help other fellow members.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Happybets said:


> Hi guys, got my 190 grant yesterday. Lodged on 15 March 2014 under qld SS. However, I keep coming back to the forum hoping for good news from other members. MaxTheWolf, mainak & others are really superb. .Hats off to you guys for helping members with their queries even after getting your grants. I had stumbled on this forum by accident but it has now become a ritual to log in.
> God bless u.


Congrats!


----------



## kevin538

Hello Seniors please advice what are the procedures to apply Indian PCC currently living in middle east...


----------



## steverds

kevin538 said:


> Hello Seniors please advice what are the procedures to apply Indian PCC currently living in middle east...



Go to the Indian embassy where you currently reside and they will issue the PCC. That's how i got it.


----------



## kevin538

steverds said:


> Go to the Indian embassy where you currently reside and they will issue the PCC. That's how i got it.


Hey Steverds Thanks for your reply, Generally wt would be the tentative processing time for PCC..


----------



## steverds

kevin538 said:


> Hey Steverds Thanks for your reply, Generally wt would be the tentative processing time for PCC..


I got it in 4 working days.Could take a little longer.You will have to check with the embassy.


----------



## kevin538

steverds said:


> I got it in 4 working days.Could take a little longer.You will have to check with the embassy.


I have applied for State Sponsorship waiting for invite :fingerscrossed: Can I apply for PCC at this stage or should I apply after getting invite.

Is there any Validity for PCC my doubt is if I get invite after 2 - 3 months the PCC which i have applied now is Valid or not? 

Please assist...


----------



## Pame

kevin538 said:


> I have applied for State Sponsorship waiting for invite :fingerscrossed: Can I apply for PCC at this stage or should I apply after getting invite.
> 
> Is there any Validity for PCC my doubt is if I get invite after 2 - 3 months the PCC which i have applied now is Valid or not?
> 
> Please assist...


Hi,

Its always better to apply for the PCC after you get the invite, as most of the middle east PCC are valid for 3 months and you need a valid one during the visa application.

Regards


----------



## kevin538

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its always better to apply for the PCC after you get the invite, as most of the middle east PCC are valid for 3 months and you need a valid one during the visa application.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Pame....


----------



## Arunvas

Pame said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its always better to apply for the PCC after you get the invite, as most of the middle east PCC are valid for 3 months and you need a valid one during the visa application.
> 
> Regards


Nope! PCCs are valid for 1 year as per DIBP irrespective of its validity of the home country! However, applying early may shorten your IED!


----------



## Pame

Arunvas said:


> Nope! PCCs are valid for 1 year as per DIBP irrespective of its validity of the home country! However, applying early may shorten your IED!


Hi,

Yes, for DIBP the PCC is valid for 1 year when u apply with with a valid PCC of the respective country for example here in UAE, your PCC becomes invalid after 3 months. On which, you leave it to the choice of allotted CO to accept an invalid PCC of a country or not, if not accepted you loose valuable time. So better to have all your documents valid during the visa application. 

Regards


----------



## Intellectual

Hi everybody,

I am new to the forum. If I am posting my query on a wrong thread so I am sorry in advance for that. I am a computer Engineer and got my degree in Dec, 2003. Worked almost for a year in a local software house till Feb, 2005 and then got a job in banking sector in Dubai. I stayed there for 5 years and worked in a retail department. After that I went to Australia in Jun, 2010 for MBA and finished my program in Dec, 2011 took almost 1.5 years. On returning Pakistan, I joined one of the leading software houses and started working there in January, 2012 till present, been working there for almost 2.5 years. My date of birth is 18th Dec, 1981. I am 32 years till 18th dec, 2014 and will get 30 points for age. I'll get 15 points for my education. 0 for experience, as it's only 3.5 years in total and they'll deduct 2 more years from it. I have 7 each in IELTS so I'll get 10 more in language which makes the total 55. I applied for ACS and will get the evaluation soon, iA. Can somebody confirm me that if I can claim 5 more points for my Australian MBA degree (1.5 years)???? Which is irrelevant to ACS or my experience as I am working as a software engineer.... Need a detailed reply, thanks for your time.... Warm regards,


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Intellectual said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am new to the forum. If I am posting my query on a wrong thread so I am sorry in advance for that. I am a computer Engineer and got my degree in Dec, 2003. Worked almost for a year in a local software house till Feb, 2005 and then got a job in banking sector in Dubai. I stayed there for 5 years and worked in a retail department. After that I went to Australia in Jun, 2010 for MBA and finished my program in Dec, 2011 took almost 1.5 years. On returning Pakistan, I joined one of the leading software houses and started working there in January, 2012 till present, been working there for almost 2.5 years. My date of birth is 18th Dec, 1981. I am 32 years till 18th dec, 2014 and will get 30 points for age. I'll get 15 points for my education. 0 for experience, as it's only 3.5 years in total and they'll deduct 2 more years from it. I have 7 each in IELTS so I'll get 10 more in language which makes the total 55. I applied for ACS and will get the evaluation soon, iA. Can somebody confirm me that if I can claim 5 more points for my Australian MBA degree (1.5 years)???? Which is irrelevant to ACS or my experience as I am working as a software engineer.... Need a detailed reply, thanks for your time.... Warm regards,


Skillselect needs you to fulfill below criteria my friend:

You can receive five points if you have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award*through a course or courses taken at an Australian educational institution.

Your course or courses must:

be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months 
have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study 
have given all instruction in English 
have been completed while you were physically in Australia 
have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia.


Your education is not of 2yrs study so I doubt you can get the points.
The best way ahead can be to go for SS where your occupation code is allowed.

Others with a different view please chip in to help our friend out!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Happybets..... Now you must be justifying your profile name 


Happybets said:


> Hi guys, got my 190 grant yesterday. Lodged on 15 March 2014 under qld SS. However, I keep coming back to the forum hoping for good news from other members. MaxTheWolf, mainak & others are really superb. .Hats off to you guys for helping members with their queries even after getting your grants. I had stumbled on this forum by accident but it has now become a ritual to log in.
> God bless u.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Nishant Dundas said:


> Skillselect needs you to fulfill below criteria my friend:
> 
> You can receive five points if you have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award*through a course or courses taken at an Australian educational institution.
> 
> Your course or courses must:
> 
> be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
> have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months
> have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study
> have given all instruction in English
> have been completed while you were physically in Australia
> have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia.
> 
> Your education is not of 2yrs study so I doubt you can get the points.
> The best way ahead can be to go for SS where your occupation code is allowed.
> 
> Others with a different view please chip in to help our friend out!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


In this case brother, try to get a state nomination this will help you getting 5 extra points. Only draw back being that you have to stay in that sponsoring state for 2 years after landing in Australia.


----------



## kvish4u

My immi account online status states 'in progress'. We sent a reminder to CO asking if she required any further documents but there has been no response yet. Does this status indicate the processing is on and we should expect the grant anytime now?


----------



## alamin104

giz13 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a long time lurker here. This forum has been a great resource for many occasions. I have applied on April and waiting for a grant. It seems I have to wait for indefinite time, so why not share information with fellow travellers.
> 
> My wife and I am in Melbourne for 3.5 years now. We are on a student visa as my wife is studying. I have applied for the GSM visa since she is not eligible yet. The twist is - though I have received a Bridging visa, it won't be active until her visa expires.
> 
> I am not permitted to add a signature yet. Here goes my timeline -
> 
> *236111 GSM 189 (60)*
> ACS - 02/05/13
> IELTS 7.5 - 25/11/14
> EOI lodged 24/02/14
> EOI invited 10/03/14
> PCC - 19/03/14
> Application Lodged - 11/04/14
> Medicals - 28/04/14
> All docs front-loaded including Form 80 and 1221
> 
> Adelaide T13 requested addition info 16/06/14 (like what my university’s name means and my employment status when I was 15 :|)


Seems that you are on security check as u are being asked about info gap in Form80. However, onshore applicant should process quicker and smooth. Whats the experience of other Bangladeshi onshore applicants? anyone?


----------



## immigbird

kvish4u said:


> My immi account online status states 'in progress'. We sent a reminder to CO asking if she required any further documents but there has been no response yet. Does this status indicate the processing is on and we should expect the grant anytime now?



The status is changed to in progress once you pay your fees my friend, I dont think it indicates anything.


----------



## sas119

sandysehta said:


> I think the application processing starts soon after Visa lodgement..... If they require more documents then a CO would contact you, or else you may get a direct grant without any CO contacting you..


Thanks Pigy & SandySehta,

I think I will focus on procuring my pending Indian PCC, upload it once I receive it and first try to close my file. Hope once that is done, I receive a direct grant else hope to receive CO communication soon. Thanks guys !!!


----------



## amitferns

A new week begins. All the best to all who are awaiting their grants.


----------



## sandysehta

Best of luck to everyone expecting a grant this week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LynneHardaker

So nice that everyone on here wants the grant for each other. Another working day on Oz shortly so wishing everyone all the best. #fingerscrossed


----------



## raijatt

Lets hope our grants come this week.


----------



## amitferns

Hey raijatt,

I see they have enquired at your workplace. Whom did they call or write to? What did they ask? I wonder what is the criteria for them to pick someone for employment verification? Or is it a random choice?


----------



## raijatt

amitferns said:


> Hey raijatt,
> 
> I see they have enquired at your workplace. Whom did they call or write to? What did they ask? I wonder what is the criteria for them to pick someone for employment verification? Or is it a random choice?


CO calls at your work and ask questions like joining date, how much is the salary, what are the tasks you carry there, just general enquiry


----------



## amitferns

Do they call the person who signed your reference or they call the hr?


----------



## 189

amitferns said:


> Do they call the person who signed your reference or they call the hr?



They perform random checks, most people didn’t received any call but unfortunately one of my friend got stuck “forever” while his past manager (he didn’t sign, just a referred name in SD) did not recognised his experience exactly as he claimed.


----------



## mithu93ku

amitferns said:


> Do they call the person who signed your reference or they call the hr?


It is to be sure , They will not call the person who signed your reference. Whom they would call, you will not know beforehand.


----------



## amitferns

mithu93ku said:


> It is to be sure , They will not call the person who signed your reference. Whom they would call, you will not know beforehand.


Thats the worry point. My manager who signed my letter will also not remember the details to the tee. Nothing in my letter is false. But my manager is an old man with a lot of people in the team. He will be able to speak clearly about my roles but my joining date and salary will be difficult for him to remember.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

amitferns said:


> Thats the worry point. My manager who signed my letter will also not remember the details to the tee. Nothing in my letter is false. But my manager is an old man with a lot of people in the team. He will be able to speak clearly about my roles but my joining date and salary will be difficult for him to remember.


Just keep your boss informed about the procedure, if you have decent relation, he will help you through...


----------



## mithu93ku

amitferns said:


> Thats the worry point. My manager who signed my letter will also not remember the details to the tee. Nothing in my letter is false. But my manager is an old man with a lot of people in the team. He will be able to speak clearly about my roles but my joining date and salary will be difficult for him to remember.


If your employment is genuine , nothing to worry about. DIBP would find out real picture of your employment . Some dates and roles would not much important .


----------



## amitferns

Thanks guys. Just feel nervous till the grant is in hand though its just been 3 weeks. Hope it wont be a really long wait.


----------



## elexcis

Hi Guys, I'm new to this forum and I have been trying to find answer to will I need to submit ACS re-assessment or not. Last year ACS assessment is positive and I got a total of 7 years 11 months total work experience. I'm still connected to the same Company with the same job role until now which gives me more than 8 years of experience,. /My question is, do I need to re-assess from ACS or can I just get a latest Certificate of Employement since the only change is the date and nothing else. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sumy08

Hi Guys,

Can someone go ahead with medicals without passport ?

Actually, I am blessed with a daughter for which I have already started the process of adding her to my existing application.

Her passport would take some time to be prepared so I was wondering if we can go with medicals without her passport.


----------



## amen

can anyone send the link to the google doc with everyones timelines...


----------



## jasbir

Thank you Max,

basically im in the process of applying.

i can apply as an industrial engineer as well as production manager(manufacturing)

industrial engineer will be assessed by engineers australia
production manager will be assessed by VETASSES.

while going through the website, i have observed that since my job is more of a production manager looking after the manufacturing, i should apply with VEtasses.

in the vetasses it is written that it is skilled assessment for GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION. so i am not sure if GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION comes under subclass 189.

secondly engineers australia require me to write a CDR. I am not sure if my btech and MS degrees are part of washington accord. if they are not then i will ahve to write career episodes if i apply as an industrial engineer

Vetasses said they dont need IELTS report, butt engineers australia want IELTS copy.

i have evrything ready to send, but dont know where to do my skill assessment.

hope anyone who has been a production manager/ industrial engineer can help me.

regards...and thanks...



MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Jasbir
> 
> I suggest that you post here whatever you know about the procedure and someone amongst us who knows about the procedure for same SOL will review your post and present their opinion/comments.
> 
> It is your file, please put in some efforts.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Max


----------



## ankita009jain

raijatt said:


> Lets hope our grants come this week.


Hi Rajat,

Your's and my husband's PR has several things in common. He is an electronics engineer too and its going to be 8 weeks for us and the status still shows "in progress". I also called DIBP to see if I have been allocated a CO, but they said the status is "in progress". I see you got your CO allocated in 10th week.. must have took lot of patience.

Are you delhi based?


----------



## 'HM'

are 189 grants still being given or any difference since 190 started ???


----------



## bdapplicant

Is it wise to do the medical before the case officer asks or should i wait till his communication? Experts pls advise.


----------



## ranjanthexplorer

bdapplicant said:


> Is it wise to do the medical before the case officer asks or should i wait till his communication? Experts pls advise.


In my opinion you should go for front loading medical and form 80 as you are from high risk country. I have done the same . still waiting for Co allocation.

good luck


----------



## ranjanthexplorer

immigbird said:


> The status is changed to in progress once you pay your fees my friend, I dont think it indicates anything.


Yeah i agree with. its just showing because you paid for the visa fees.

its showing for me since i submitted my visa till now. i am still waiting for any CO allocation


----------



## ranjanthexplorer

lovetosmack said:


> They say it doesn't raise any suspicion to the other person - meaning read-only I guess. I didn't have to do it though, as I did the app myself.


 Hi love,

is that your co asked for form 80 or you uploaded before asking?

thanks


----------



## maq_qatar

Fella’s,

*
GRANT

Most awaiting email received in my inbox after long wait and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks to all and good luck to all forum members.

Soon I will come back with sort note of my story, now let me go through full email .

*

Grant Masti

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## lvonline

maq_qatar said:


> Fella’s,
> 
> *
> GRANT
> 
> Most awaiting email received in my inbox after long wait and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks to all and good luck to all forum members.
> 
> Soon I will come back with sort note of my story, now let me go through full email .
> 
> *
> 
> Grant Masti
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hey Maq, congrats man... Was waiting for your grant ... really took a long time for you....but am happy at the end result.


----------



## maq_qatar

lvonline said:


> Hey Maq, congrats man... Was waiting for your grant ... really took a long time for you....but am happy at the end result.


Thanks lvonline and i am very to know that you are still active on forum

Keep in touch

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## enida

*GRANT:*

Dear friends,
I feel totally shocked, my fingers are trembling and I don't know how to express my gratitude, my happiness and my wishes to all of you. Today morning I received the most important e-mail of my entire life, me and my husband were both granted our 189 visas. Without your help I'm sure we couldn't have reached so far. You have been like my family, in fact, more important than my family as none of them knew anything about this dream. I wish all of you the God's richest blessings and I truly pray that you receive your golden e-mails asap.

May God bless your way.

Thank you.


----------



## anandc

*189 visa*

I see that many people who lodged during mid March are getting grants.

Has anyone got grants or CO allocation for 189 visa lodged in June or May? 

I lodged in June with all docs except PCC and medicals. 
Any shared info, signatures would help to get a ballpark idea.

- Anand


----------



## sumy08

maq_qatar said:


> Fella’s,
> 
> *
> GRANT
> 
> Most awaiting email received in my inbox after long wait and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks to all and good luck to all forum members.
> 
> Soon I will come back with sort note of my story, now let me go through full email .
> 
> *
> 
> Grant Masti
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Congrats & enjoy your moment


----------



## melvic90210

maq_qatar said:


> Fella’s,
> 
> *
> GRANT
> 
> Most awaiting email received in my inbox after long wait and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks to all and good luck to all forum members.
> 
> Soon I will come back with sort note of my story, now let me go through full email .
> 
> *
> 
> Grant Masti
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum



Hi Buddy 
Many many congratulations to you for receiving the golden mail.
May i know what is meant by medical submitted & cleared & why did it take more than a month for it.
Goodluck for a new life in Oz........


----------



## ToAustralia2013

anandc said:


> I see that many people who lodged during mid March are getting grants.
> 
> Has anyone got grants or CO allocation for 189 visa lodged in June or May?
> 
> I lodged in June with all docs except PCC and medicals.
> Any shared info, signatures would help to get a ballpark idea.
> 
> - Anand


Yes many have, including us, please see our timeline in signature below. There were folks who launched in May and got it in May itself in this category.

We had front loaded all docs including Meds and PCC.

Nothing to worry about, would suggest loading the remaining docs as well if feasible


----------



## anandc

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Yes many have, including us, please see our timeline in signature below. There were folks who launched in May and got it in May itself in this category.
> 
> We had front loaded all docs including Meds and PCC.
> 
> Nothing to worry about, would suggest loading the remaining docs as well if feasible


Great, thanks for the suggestion..


----------



## ToAustralia2013

*Congrats!*



enida said:


> *GRANT:*
> 
> Dear friends,
> I feel totally shocked, my fingers are trembling and I don't know how to express my gratitude, my happiness and my wishes to all of you. Today morning I received the most important e-mail of my entire life, me and my husband were both granted our 189 visas. Without your help I'm sure we couldn't have reached so far. You have been like my family, in fact, more important than my family as none of them knew anything about this dream. I wish all of you the God's richest blessings and I truly pray that you receive your golden e-mails asap.
> 
> May God bless your way.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats to you and your hubby enida! Have an abundantly Blessed future and life in Aus!


----------



## sumy08

Hi Guys,

Can someone go ahead with medicals without passport ?

Actually, I am blessed with a daughter for which I have already started the process of adding her to my existing application.

Her passport would take some time to be prepared so I was wondering if we can go with medicals without her passport.


----------



## huzefa85

maq_qatar said:


> Fella’s,
> 
> *
> GRANT
> 
> Most awaiting email received in my inbox after long wait and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks to all and good luck to all forum members.
> 
> Soon I will come back with sort note of my story, now let me go through full email .
> 
> *
> 
> Grant Masti
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Congrats MAQ


----------



## anamina

Hi everyone ! This forum is the only thing that keeps my hope up during our waiting process ! first of all congratulations to everyone who has received their grants !! I have a question ! has any applicant is SC 189 who have applied in June 2014 received their CO ?? I am feeling a bit frustrated and scared ! We applied for our visa 189 on the 13 June 2014 ! front loaded all docs including PCC and we have our medical appointment tomorrow on the 8th of July 2014 ! No sign of a CO yet ! 
another thing I'm the primary applicant and to show my husbands proficient English we have only submitted his O and A level certificates . Is that OK or do we need to get a letter from his College/ Uni to state that his education was in English ? 
When do you suppose we will hear from our CO ??? does anyone know about the processing times these days based on current grants etc ??
anxiously waiting !!!


----------



## huzefa85

sumy08 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone go ahead with medicals without passport ?
> 
> Actually, I am blessed with a daughter for which I have already started the process of adding her to my existing application.
> 
> Her passport would take some time to be prepared so I was wondering if we can go with medicals without her passport.


I don't think you can apply for a dependent without a passport. Your visa granted is based on the passport number, that is mandatory.
However, you can mail your CO and inform him/her about the good news. They can keep your application on hold, till you have your daughter's passport and then you can request them to add her your your application.


----------



## sas119

anandc said:


> I see that many people who lodged during mid March are getting grants.
> 
> Has anyone got grants or CO allocation for 189 visa lodged in June or May?
> 
> I lodged in June with all docs except PCC and medicals.
> Any shared info, signatures would help to get a ballpark idea.
> 
> - Anand


Hi Anand,

I had lodged my 189 visa under 261313 on 17th May 2014. I have uploaded all documents except Indian PCC which I am awaiting. No sign of a CO yet for me and no email communication from DIBP. My IMMIACCOUNT status is still 'In Progress'. Hope to receive my PCC soon which I can upload and close my file.


----------



## ddabral

ddabral said:


> Thanks Max - I wont waste any more chances.


Dear Max/and other senior members,

Need ur urgent help.

I want to check if i have to create separate EOIs for applying for Different State (sponsorship)

Since u r already aware that i had visa invitation from SA which is now expired, i need to prepare myself new applications.

My agent is telling me that i need to create A new EOI for NSW with different email id .
Is that the procedure? Bcos my skill code n everything other detail will be the same.

Also if later on, i want to re apply for the same state - SA can i go ahead with the same EOI or again a new one will be required.


I m really confused. I have lost faith on this agent. Pls guide me here with the steps i need to follow.

Awaiting ur reply.

Regards


----------



## jr16

sas119 said:


> Hi Anand,
> 
> I had lodged my 189 visa under 261313 on 17th May 2014. I have uploaded all documents except Indian PCC which I am awaiting. No sign of a CO yet for me and no email communication from DIBP. My IMMIACCOUNT status is still 'In Progress'. Hope to receive my PCC soon which I can upload and close my file.



Same here. Lodged 12 May, no sign of CO or any communication. Just uploaded my final remaining document (Singapore COC) today. Hoping for some movement, anything at all.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

maq_qatar said:


> Fella’s,
> 
> *
> GRANT
> 
> Most awaiting email received in my inbox after long wait and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks to all and good luck to all forum members.
> 
> Soon I will come back with sort note of my story, now let me go through full email .
> 
> *
> 
> Grant Masti
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Yohoo!

Congrats!


----------



## idad

I'm also curious if anyone who lodge their application in June got a CO or grant.

I lodge my application 23 of June and have uploaded all documents. I haven't heard anything from immigration.

Congrats to everyone who got a grant!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

enida said:


> *GRANT:*
> 
> Dear friends,
> I feel totally shocked, my fingers are trembling and I don't know how to express my gratitude, my happiness and my wishes to all of you. Today morning I received the most important e-mail of my entire life, me and my husband were both granted our 189 visas. Without your help I'm sure we couldn't have reached so far. You have been like my family, in fact, more important than my family as none of them knew anything about this dream. I wish all of you the God's richest blessings and I truly pray that you receive your golden e-mails asap.
> 
> May God bless your way.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats!


----------



## anandc

sas119 said:


> Hi Anand,
> 
> I had lodged my 189 visa under 261313 on 17th May 2014. I have uploaded all documents except Indian PCC which I am awaiting. No sign of a CO yet for me and no email communication from DIBP. My IMMIACCOUNT status is still 'In Progress'. Hope to receive my PCC soon which I can upload and close my file.


Thanks, do let us know once you hear from them.
All the best.


----------



## anandc

jr16 said:


> Same here. Lodged 12 May, no sign of CO or any communication. Just uploaded my final remaining document (Singapore COC) today. Hoping for some movement, anything at all.


Sure, do let us know once you have any updates. 

Thanks 
Anand


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jasbir said:


> Thank you Max,
> 
> basically im in the process of applying.
> 
> i can apply as an industrial engineer as well as production manager(manufacturing)
> 
> industrial engineer will be assessed by engineers australia
> production manager will be assessed by VETASSES.
> 
> while going through the website, i have observed that since my job is more of a production manager looking after the manufacturing, i should apply with VEtasses.
> 
> in the vetasses it is written that it is skilled assessment for GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION. so i am not sure if GENERAL SKILLED MIGRATION comes under subclass 189.
> 
> secondly engineers australia require me to write a CDR. I am not sure if my btech and MS degrees are part of washington accord. if they are not then i will ahve to write career episodes if i apply as an industrial engineer
> 
> Vetasses said they dont need IELTS report, butt engineers australia want IELTS copy.
> 
> i have evrything ready to send, but dont know where to do my skill assessment.
> 
> hope anyone who has been a production manager/ industrial engineer can help me.
> 
> regards...and thanks...


Hi Jasbir

Let's hope someone from either of those two ANZSCO codes replies to your query.

Do you know the codes for these two occupations?

Max


----------



## sas119

anandc said:


> Thanks, do let us know once you hear from them.
> All the best.


Sure I will. You too. Keep us posted. Thanks and goodluck !!!


----------



## raylangivens

Hi,

I have a question about Visa 189. My soon to be wife has cleared her IELTS with overall 7 and now has 60 points for 'Software Engineer'. 

I have a PR and I am already in Australia. Currently partner dependent visa is taking 7-8 months. So, we are thinking that we should apply for EOI for 189 visa.

Can she get married to me and then apply for Skilled Independent (189) just for herself? Can the EOI be submitted just for her, in spite of marital status being 'Married'?


----------



## enida

maq_qatar said:


> Fella’s,
> 
> *
> GRANT
> 
> Most awaiting email received in my inbox after long wait and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks to all and good luck to all forum members.
> 
> Soon I will come back with sort note of my story, now let me go through full email .
> 
> *
> 
> Grant Masti
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Got our grants in the same day.  I wish you and your family all the very best and endless blessings in your new life in Oz, you deserved it . 

Good luck and enjoy every moment. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## enida

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Congrats to you and your hubby enida! Have an abundantly Blessed future and life in Aus!


Thanks a lot for your kind words ToAustralia2013 (I don't know your real name ). Thank you for your wishes and may God bless your warm heart.


----------



## karnavidyut

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about Visa 189. My soon to be wife has cleared her IELTS with overall 7 and now has 60 points for 'Software Engineer'.
> 
> I have a PR and I am already in Australia. Currently partner dependent visa is taking 7-8 months. So, we are thinking that we should apply for EOI for 189 visa.
> 
> Can she get married to me and then apply for Skilled Independent (189) just for herself? Can the EOI be submitted just for her, in spite of marital status being 'Married'?


Yes she can apply just for herself. She can apply as an individual, both now as well as after she is married to you. This should not make any difference.


----------



## jaideepf1407

maq_qatar said:


> Fella’s, * GRANT Most awaiting email received in my inbox after long wait and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks to all and good luck to all forum members. Soon I will come back with sort note of my story, now let me go through full email . * Grant Masti Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi Maq,
Congrats on the grant and have a nice day.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## cancerianlrules

enida said:


> GRANT:
> 
> Dear friends,
> I feel totally shocked, my fingers are trembling and I don't know how to express my gratitude, my happiness and my wishes to all of you. Today morning I received the most important e-mail of my entire life, me and my husband were both granted our 189 visas. Without your help I'm sure we couldn't have reached so far. You have been like my family, in fact, more important than my family as none of them knew anything about this dream. I wish all of you the God's richest blessings and I truly pray that you receive your golden e-mails asap.
> 
> May God bless your way.
> 
> Thank you.


Hey enida 

I remember the day when you were worried about your invitation, here you are now with a grant issued. 

Well done!

Your patience and perseverance has paid off!! 

Good luck with the future!


----------



## prseeker

maq_qatar said:


> Fella’s,
> 
> *
> GRANT
> 
> Most awaiting email received in my inbox after long wait and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks to all and good luck to all forum members.
> 
> Soon I will come back with sort note of my story, now let me go through full email .
> 
> *
> 
> Grant Masti
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


WOW .. Congratulations .. Finally wait is over . Very Happy for you . Best of luck bro .
Keep visiting the forum , let newbies benefit from your vast knowledge .


----------



## prseeker

enida said:


> *GRANT:*
> 
> Dear friends,
> I feel totally shocked, my fingers are trembling and I don't know how to express my gratitude, my happiness and my wishes to all of you. Today morning I received the most important e-mail of my entire life, me and my husband were both granted our 189 visas. Without your help I'm sure we couldn't have reached so far. You have been like my family, in fact, more important than my family as none of them knew anything about this dream. I wish all of you the God's richest blessings and I truly pray that you receive your golden e-mails asap.
> 
> May God bless your way.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats , Cherish the moment . Best of luck with your future move.


----------



## enida

cancerianlrules said:


> Hey enida
> 
> I remember the day when you were worried about your invitation, here you are now with a grant issued.
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Your patience and perseverance has paid off!!
> 
> Good luck with the future!


Hi Trushik,
Thank you very much for your kind words. I am sure we will meet one day in our dreamland and we will have a warm cup of tea . I wish you a speedy grant, I'm sure you will receive it soon. You deserve all the very best of this world and I wish you all the God's endless blessings. Thank you once again for your post, thank you for your time you dedicated to me while we were practicing IELTS and thank you for everything. We will pray for you and for your family. 

Our warmest wishes,
Enida & Ergest


----------



## raylangivens

karnavidyut said:


> Yes she can apply just for herself. She can apply as an individual, both now as well as after she is married to you. This should not make any difference.



Thanks a lot.

One more question - Can she get 5 points for 'Partner skill qualifications' for my IELTS and Educational qualification?


----------



## austrailadream

enida said:


> *GRANT:*
> 
> Dear friends,
> I feel totally shocked, my fingers are trembling and I don't know how to express my gratitude, my happiness and my wishes to all of you. Today morning I received the most important e-mail of my entire life, me and my husband were both granted our 189 visas. Without your help I'm sure we couldn't have reached so far. You have been like my family, in fact, more important than my family as none of them knew anything about this dream. I wish all of you the God's richest blessings and I truly pray that you receive your golden e-mails asap.
> 
> May God bless your way.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats!!!! What a speed. Grant in a month after lodgement. Superb!!!

I wish I could have similar email in no time.


----------



## enida

prseeker said:


> Congrats , Cherish the moment . Best of luck with your future move.


Thank you very much prseeker. I wish you all the best.


----------



## raylangivens

Hi,

If you have 55 points for 189 visa and you are eligible to claim 5 points for 'Partner Skill' how do you claim that while submitting EOI?

I have reached page 11 of EOI and there is no mention of 'Partner Skill' yet.

How and when will they ask for my Partner Skill?


----------



## WC2015inOZ

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you have 55 points for 189 visa and you are eligible to claim 5 points for 'Partner Skill' how do you claim that while submitting EOI?
> 
> I have reached page 11 of EOI and there is no mention of 'Partner Skill' yet.
> 
> How and when will they ask for my Partner Skill?


I am not sure about the page number, but there must be a question where they will ask if you are claiming Partner Skills, and then you need to enter all the details related to your partner. Keep entering the details you will be asked about the same before submitting the application.


----------



## chiku2006

Hey guys

My patience is running out and I am wondering that how can anybidy who has applied much after me has got the grant whereas I have been just wondering and trying to understand that what is the reason. 

I had sent an email to my CO and there is no reply from him.... call to DIBP has also proven to be a futile excercise

Can someone please shed some light on the processing and make me understand how are they giving grants? What is the criteria??


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

chiku2006 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> My patience is running out and I am wondering that how can anybidy who has applied much after me has got the grant whereas I have been just wondering and trying to understand that what is the reason.
> 
> I had sent an email to my CO and there is no reply from him.... call to DIBP has also proven to be a futile excercise
> 
> Can someone please shed some light on the processing and make me understand how are they giving grants? What is the criteria??



Hey Chiku...you of all the people cannot run out of patience. You have given us all hope and positivity. I think we all know the answer to your question. There is no set rule at all. Wait and Pray. I have been following your path buddy...and I well know you will get your grant any moment now. I wish and hope you get your grant soon.

Thanks


----------



## enida

austrailadream said:


> Congrats!!!! What a speed. Grant in a month after lodgement. Superb!!!
> 
> I wish I could have similar email in no time.


Thank you australiadream. I'm sure you will receive it soon. I'll pray for you.

Thank you.


----------



## prseeker

chiku2006 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> My patience is running out and I am wondering that how can anybidy who has applied much after me has got the grant whereas I have been just wondering and trying to understand that what is the reason.
> 
> I had sent an email to my CO and there is no reply from him.... call to DIBP has also proven to be a futile excercise
> 
> Can someone please shed some light on the processing and make me understand how are they giving grants? What is the criteria??


Bro , 

No self proclaimed expert can tell you how exactly the system works and why people who filed applications after you got the grant while you are still waiting . 

Please be patient , I know its easier said than done but do we have any other option ? Please hold your horses believe me you are just there , this week or by end of next week I expect to see a post from you about grant notification . 

Divert your mind , stop visiting the forum for sometime , spend time with family and friends , play some outdoor sports . It's futile to get depressed or stressed out about the things which are beyond our control .
You have already done your bit by clearing the IELTS , Collecting all documents , paying the fees etc . Now ball is in their court . 

Grant is just a part of life do not make it sole purpose of your life , in any case you are about to get one . 

So take it easy bro . 1 thing have you ever been contacted by CO ? Usually they mention their direct number in the signatures , if you have that u can trying ringing that one . 
I hope you are not struck with GSM Team 8 Adelaide . 

Watever the case is , you are just there .


----------



## chiku2006

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey Chiku...you of all the people cannot run out of patience. You have given us all hope and positivity. I think we all know the answer to your question. There is no set rule at all. Wait and Pray. I have been following your path buddy...and I well know you will get your grant any moment now. I wish and hope you get your grant soon.
> 
> Thanks


Buddy

This is killing me, I am unable to concentrate on anything, be it job or anything else under the sun.

I spoke with a lady @ DIBP this morning and I was told that my file is decision ready and they are waiting for SPOTS which will be available once minister releases it, I was told to be patient. I did ask her that if my file is in a queue then how can someone who has applied on 16/03 gets the grant before me... she had no answer and she said she is not authorised to reveal the process...


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> Bro ,
> 
> No self proclaimed expert can tell you how exactly the system works and why people who filed applications after you got the grant while you are still waiting .
> 
> Please be patient , I know its easier said than done but do we have any other option ? Please hold your horses believe me you are just there , this week or by end of next week I expect to see a post from you about grant notification .
> 
> Divert your mind , stop visiting the forum for sometime , spend time with family and friends , play some outdoor sports . It's futile to get depressed or stressed out about the things which are beyond our control .
> You have already done your bit by clearing the IELTS , Collecting all documents , paying the fees etc . Now ball is in their court .
> 
> Grant is just a part of life do not make it sole purpose of your life , in any case you are about to get one .
> 
> So take it bro . 1 thing have you ever been contacted by CO ? Usually they mention their direct number in the signatures , if you have that u can trying ringing that one .
> I hope you are not struck with GSM Team 8 Adelaide .
> 
> Watever the case is , you are just there .


Thanks buddy for your advise.

communications from my CO doesn't have his phone number, I would called him up by now (that's for sure).

My team is Adelaide-2...


----------



## prseeker

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks buddy for your advise.
> 
> communications from my CO doesn't have his phone number, I would called him up by now (that's for sure).
> 
> My team is Adelaide-2...


Dawn is brightest after a really dark night....


----------



## chiku2006

prseeker said:


> Dawn is brightest after a really dark night....


This dark night has been really long, it feels like as if I am living in Antarctica


----------



## prseeker

chiku2006 said:


> This dark night has been really long, it feels like as if I am living in Antarctica


You wont be in Antarctica for long .. so enjoy your time while u are there by watching Penguins, elephant seals, walruses and weddel seals


----------



## GrepCode

enida said:


> *GRANT:*
> 
> Dear friends,
> I feel totally shocked, my fingers are trembling and I don't know how to express my gratitude, my happiness and my wishes to all of you. Today morning I received the most important e-mail of my entire life, me and my husband were both granted our 189 visas. Without your help I'm sure we couldn't have reached so far. You have been like my family, in fact, more important than my family as none of them knew anything about this dream. I wish all of you the God's richest blessings and I truly pray that you receive your golden e-mails asap.
> 
> May God bless your way.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats ..


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

chiku2006 said:


> Buddy
> 
> This is killing me, I am unable to concentrate on anything, be it job or anything else under the sun.
> 
> I spoke with a lady @ DIBP this morning and I was told that my file is decision ready and they are waiting for SPOTS which will be available once minister releases it, I was told to be patient. I did ask her that if my file is in a queue then how can someone who has applied on 16/03 gets the grant before me... she had no answer and she said she is not authorised to reveal the process...


Chiku lets meet up someday. I know we stay close by. I guess within a range of 50 kms I guess. Whatsay? We can ponder on it over a mug of beer or 2


----------



## cancerianlrules

enida said:


> Hi Trushik,
> Thank you very much for your kind words. I am sure we will meet one day in our dreamland and we will have a warm cup of tea . I wish you a speedy grant, I'm sure you will receive it soon. You deserve all the very best of this world and I wish you all the God's endless blessings. Thank you once again for your post, thank you for your time you dedicated to me while we were practicing IELTS and thank you for everything. We will pray for you and for your family.
> 
> Our warmest wishes,
> Enida & Ergest


You are being very kind. But thanks for the wishes.

You and Ergest owe me a coffee at the Harbour Bridge! You better not forget this


----------



## rockyrambo

Posted this in the PCC thread but need an urgent answer so posting it here as well..

Hi,

I am in Delhi these days but travelling back to Singapore on 14th July. I applied for PCC today at PSK office North West Delhi. Unfortunately, I need to undergo a verification process so my PCC has been stalled. 

1) I was thinking of visiting the Special Branch to 'request' them to expedite things for me. Is there a physical movement of files between these offices, so I should wait for them to contact me rather me approaching them?

2) Since I will be leaving India on 13th night, there are two possibilities:
a) if verification process gets completed when I am here. This would mean that the documentation will be sent back from local police -> special branch CID -> Passport Office. I shouldn't be present physically to make that happen, however, once it is completed, I am supposed to get my PCC from the PSK. For this:
#1 - Can I courier back my passport and get a nominee assigned who can get the PCC for me? I know I will have to speak to the Assistant Passport Officer for this to happen and may be upon his approval it gets done
#2 - If I don't do #1 then when I re-initiate the PCC process in Singapore through VFS, should I tell them that I had already initiated my PCC process in India with verification completed but I couldn't collect it?

b) if verification process doesn't get completed then when the local police guy comes over I won't be present, would that hamper my re-initiation of PCC from Singapore in anyway?


----------



## sas119

rockyrambo said:


> Posted this in the PCC thread but need an urgent answer so posting it here as well..
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am in Delhi these days but travelling back to Singapore on 14th July. I applied for PCC today at PSK office North West Delhi. Unfortunately, I need to undergo a verification process so my PCC has been stalled.
> 
> 1) I was thinking of visiting the Special Branch to 'request' them to expedite things for me. Is there a physical movement of files between these offices, so I should wait for them to contact me rather me approaching them?
> 
> 2) Since I will be leaving India on 13th night, there are two possibilities:
> a) if verification process gets completed when I am here. This would mean that the documentation will be sent back from local police -> special branch CID -> Passport Office. I shouldn't be present physically to make that happen, however, once it is completed, I am supposed to get my PCC from the PSK. For this:
> #1 - Can I courier back my passport and get a nominee assigned who can get the PCC for me? I know I will have to speak to the Assistant Passport Officer for this to happen and may be upon his approval it gets done
> #2 - If I don't do #1 then when I re-initiate the PCC process in Singapore through VFS, should I tell them that I had already initiated my PCC process in India with verification completed but I couldn't collect it?
> 
> b) if verification process doesn't get completed then when the local police guy comes over I won't be present, would that hamper my re-initiation of PCC from Singapore in anyway?


Hey Rambo,

My experience with procuring the PCC in Mumbai has been a very foul one. I have been running from pillar to post since 26th May 2014 and still have not received my PCC in hand. They follow a very tedious workflow wherein your file moves between :

PSK-->CID Office---->Local Police Station--->CID Office--->PSK---->You.

If you do not wish to spend any bucks and want it for the usual procedure, believe me it's gonna take atleast 2 months (might depend on state to state but on an average). The PSK officer initiated police verification in my case even though I had a new passport issued to me in Mumbai itself just 5 months ago and it has the same address as my residential address.. No one knows what the process is. I beg to differ with people who have posted here that PCC is issued in a day if the address on your passport matches your current residential address. I was bluntly told by the passport officer in the C division in Mumbai that my case will go through police verification and here I am running around my local police station and CID office to know the status of my case. 

I have given up and have no option just to wait. Fortunately I have not CO assigned to me so far hence I have all the time in the world to wait for the Indian PCC and upload it once I get it.

Hence my advice :

1) Make sure someone is at your place when the local police station guy comes for verification. If you need to leave INDIA and that is inevitable, please keep sufficient proofs of your relationship with your parents at home like photographs\your passport photocopies\driving license photocopies etc. 
2) Just visit your local police station to find out if they have received your file from PSK.
3) Only money can expedite your case and sorry to say thats how it works with babus who work in govt offices.
4) Pray, pray and pray to god that all will be well and you would get your PCC smoothly.

I have no clue on VFS. If the process in Singapore would be simpler, please go ahead but now that you have already initiated your PCC process at your PSK, it would not be permissible as it would result in a duplication.

Good luck mate !!!


----------



## enida

cancerianlrules said:


> You are being very kind. But thanks for the wishes.
> 
> You and Ergest owe me a coffee at the Harbour Bridge! You better not forget this


hahahhahahah, you are right, we owe you a coffee at the Harbour Bridge, we won't forget this.

Thanks a lot Trushik. Good luck.


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Maq... so finally 189 list has started moving...


maq_qatar said:


> Fella’s,
> 
> *
> GRANT
> 
> Most awaiting email received in my inbox after long wait and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks to all and good luck to all forum members.
> 
> Soon I will come back with sort note of my story, now let me go through full email .
> 
> *
> 
> Grant Masti
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## enida

GrepCode said:


> Congrats ..


Thanks a lot GrepCode. 
I wish you all the best,
Enida


----------



## austrailadream

chiku2006 said:


> Buddy
> 
> This is killing me, I am unable to concentrate on anything, be it job or anything else under the sun.
> 
> I spoke with a lady @ DIBP this morning and I was told that my file is decision ready and they are waiting for SPOTS which will be available once minister releases it, I was told to be patient. I did ask her that if my file is in a queue then how can someone who has applied on 16/03 gets the grant before me... she had no answer and she said she is not authorised to reveal the process...


What exactly this SPOTS is ?


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats enida... another 189 grant... good going.....


enida said:


> *GRANT:*
> 
> Dear friends,
> I feel totally shocked, my fingers are trembling and I don't know how to express my gratitude, my happiness and my wishes to all of you. Today morning I received the most important e-mail of my entire life, me and my husband were both granted our 189 visas. Without your help I'm sure we couldn't have reached so far. You have been like my family, in fact, more important than my family as none of them knew anything about this dream. I wish all of you the God's richest blessings and I truly pray that you receive your golden e-mails asap.
> 
> May God bless your way.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## rockyrambo

sas119 said:


> Hey Rambo,
> 
> My experience with procuring the PCC in Mumbai has been a very foul one. I have been running from pillar to post since 26th May 2014 and still have not received my PCC in hand. They follow a very tedious workflow wherein your file moves between :
> 
> PSK-->CID Office---->Local Police Station--->CID Office--->PSK---->You.
> 
> If you do not wish to spend any bucks and want it for the usual procedure, believe me it's gonna take atleast 2 months (might depend on state to state but on an average). The PSK officer initiated police verification in my case even though I had a new passport issued to me in Mumbai itself just 5 months ago and it has the same address as my residential address.. No one knows what the process is. I beg to differ with people who have posted here that PCC is issued in a day if the address on your passport matches your current residential address. I was bluntly told by the passport officer in the C division in Mumbai that my case will go through police verification and here I am running around my local police station and CID office to know the status of my case.
> 
> I have given up and have no option just to wait. Fortunately I have not CO assigned to me so far hence I have all the time in the world to wait for the Indian PCC and upload it once I get it.
> 
> Hence my advice :
> 
> 1) Make sure someone is at your place when the local police station guy comes for verification. If you need to leave INDIA and that is inevitable, please keep sufficient proofs of your relationship with your parents at home like photographs\your passport photocopies\driving license photocopies etc.
> 2) Just visit your local police station to find out if they have received your file from PSK.
> 3) Only money can expedite your case and sorry to say thats how it works with babus who work in govt offices.
> 4) Pray, pray and pray to god that all will be well and you would get your PCC smoothly.
> 
> I have no clue on VFS. If the process in Singapore would be simpler, please go ahead but now that you have already initiated your PCC process at your PSK, it would not be permissible as it would result in a duplication.
> 
> Good luck mate !!!


Hey bro,

Thanks for the reply..In that case, let me wait for 2-3 days and then I will personally meet the officer at PSK and explain to him my situation. If he can't give me a PCC in time then I would want it from the VFS (much simpler) but don't want any hassles due to duplication..Let me figure it out how could it be resolved. I don't mind greasing their palms but want to get the work done.. sad status of this red tapism..


----------



## chiku2006

austrailadream said:


> What exactly this SPOTS is ?


I believe they have set a weekly quota or something similar on this line... whenever a quota gets refreshed spots become available


----------



## enida

sandysehta said:


> Congrats enida... another 189 grant... good going.....


Thanks a lot sandysehta. I wish you all the very best. 
Blessings,
Enida


----------



## karnavidyut

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks buddy for your advise.
> 
> communications from my CO doesn't have his phone number, I would called him up by now (that's for sure).
> 
> My team is Adelaide-2...


Dont worry dude! You'll get it very soon.....I know how you must feel because I have been through the wait while others who had applied much later were getting grants...
Good or bad, thats how the process is ...we cannot help it
Stop worrying about things that are out of your control and try to make use of the time for planning further beyond the grant  ....Just try to ask yourself what would you do if you got the grant today? See if you can prepare yourself or do something from the post grant actions .....That should make the wait slightly more bearable and you will get your grant when you are not thinking about it and least expecting it 
Best of luck!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rockyrambo said:


> Posted this in the PCC thread but need an urgent answer so posting it here as well..
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am in Delhi these days but travelling back to Singapore on 14th July. I applied for PCC today at PSK office North West Delhi. Unfortunately, I need to undergo a verification process so my PCC has been stalled.
> 
> 1) I was thinking of visiting the Special Branch to 'request' them to expedite things for me. Is there a physical movement of files between these offices, so I should wait for them to contact me rather me approaching them?
> 
> 2) Since I will be leaving India on 13th night, there are two possibilities:
> a) if verification process gets completed when I am here. This would mean that the documentation will be sent back from local police -> special branch CID -> Passport Office. I shouldn't be present physically to make that happen, however, once it is completed, I am supposed to get my PCC from the PSK. For this:
> #1 - Can I courier back my passport and get a nominee assigned who can get the PCC for me? I know I will have to speak to the Assistant Passport Officer for this to happen and may be upon his approval it gets done
> #2 - If I don't do #1 then when I re-initiate the PCC process in Singapore through VFS, should I tell them that I had already initiated my PCC process in India with verification completed but I couldn't collect it?
> 
> b) if verification process doesn't get completed then when the local police guy comes over I won't be present, would that hamper my re-initiation of PCC from Singapore in anyway?


Dost you could have just messaged me once before doing this!!!
I got my PCC in 3 working days flat.
Try as much as possible there and if not done then just apply for it here.
I suggest you visit the psk officer and tell them your case. Notify them about your return ticket. Also I think it is allowed for others to collect it but there is an authority process I suppose. Enquire this too with them about this.

Also, make a visit to your police station and ask them about the verification as normally the verification request should reach the police station in 3-4days. Meet the main guy who is responsible for passport verification process, butter him a bit extra and take his contact no.give him yours too. 
The verification process will most probably be the same as passport verification.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

huzefa85 said:


> Congrats MAQ


Many thanks Huzefa


----------



## maq_qatar

sumy08 said:


> Congrats & enjoy your moment


Thanks dear and hope you will receive your grant soon



melvic90210 said:


> Hi Buddy
> Many many congratulations to you for receiving the golden mail.
> May i know what is meant by medical submitted & cleared & why did it take more than a month for it.
> Goodluck for a new life in Oz........


Thanks for your wishes, my medical was referred to MOC on 25-May-14 and if referred it takes around 45 days to clear


----------



## maq_qatar

MaxTheWolf said:


> Yohoo!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks Max


----------



## maq_qatar

enida said:


> Got our grants in the same day.  I wish you and your family all the very best and endless blessings in your new life in Oz, you deserved it .
> 
> Good luck and enjoy every moment. CONGRATULATIONS!


Great news, thanks and lots of wishes to you and your family.


----------



## rockyrambo

Nishant Dundas said:


> Dost you could have just messaged me once before doing this!!!
> I got my PCC in 3 working days flat.
> Try as much as possible there and if not done then just apply for it here.
> I suggest you visit the psk officer and tell them your case. Notify them about your return ticket. Also I think it is allowed for others to collect it but there is an authority process I suppose. Enquire this too with them about this.
> 
> Also, make a visit to your police station and ask them about the verification as normally the verification request should reach the police station in 3-4days. Meet the main guy who is responsible for passport verification process, butter him a bit extra and take his contact no.give him yours too.
> The verification process will most probably be the same as passport verification.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


hey bro..i know about vfs giving pcc..but they needed a letter from the CO !! which i dont have right now..they said that they can try sending it to the high commission w/o the letter as well..so i thought better make use of the India visit and get it done here... the psk has given me 10 days time..apparently, psk in delhi seemed quite spruced up and efficient.. i will try approaching the officer in a day or two when he actually receives my papers...what i am worried is if i dont get it done from india and i re initiate the process in singapore, it is going to cause a duplication..wont it?


----------



## jaideepf1407

rockyrambo said:


> Posted this in the PCC thread but need an urgent answer so posting it here as well.. Hi, I am in Delhi these days but travelling back to Singapore on 14th July. I applied for PCC today at PSK office North West Delhi. Unfortunately, I need to undergo a verification process so my PCC has been stalled. 1) I was thinking of visiting the Special Branch to 'request' them to expedite things for me. Is there a physical movement of files between these offices, so I should wait for them to contact me rather me approaching them? 2) Since I will be leaving India on 13th night, there are two possibilities: a) if verification process gets completed when I am here. This would mean that the documentation will be sent back from local police -> special branch CID -> Passport Office. I shouldn't be present physically to make that happen, however, once it is completed, I am supposed to get my PCC from the PSK. For this: #1 - Can I courier back my passport and get a nominee assigned who can get the PCC for me? I know I will have to speak to the Assistant Passport Officer for this to happen and may be upon his approval it gets done #2 - If I don't do #1 then when I re-initiate the PCC process in Singapore through VFS, should I tell them that I had already initiated my PCC process in India with verification completed but I couldn't collect it? b) if verification process doesn't get completed then when the local police guy comes over I won't be present, would that hamper my re-initiation of PCC from Singapore in anyway?


I had applied for my PCC from Goa PSK.There was no local police guy.CID officer called up In 4 days after I had applied for my PCC.
I picked him up and took him to my residence for Add Verification and dropped him back.After a weeks time my PCC was ready for pickup.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## rockyrambo

thanks bro..not worried about getting it soon but worried about getting it before i leave india..anyway, will figure it out..yeah, the first thing ill do when i get the grant is hunt jobs in my area of work..!!


----------



## Arunvas

maq_qatar said:


> Fella’s,
> 
> *
> GRANT
> 
> Most awaiting email received in my inbox after long wait and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks to all and good luck to all forum members.
> 
> Soon I will come back with sort note of my story, now let me go through full email .
> 
> *
> 
> Grant Masti
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Congrats Maq 

May I know, what is this? *ELC-01-Jul-14*


----------



## maq_qatar

jaideepf1407 said:


> Hi Maq,
> Congrats on the grant and have a nice day.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


Thanks Jaideep and I hope your will be blessed with grant soon .


----------



## prseeker

Maq_Qatar Party lene kaha aau ? Please share your write up which u promised


----------



## karnavidyut

rockyrambo said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> Thanks for the reply..In that case, let me wait for 2-3 days and then I will personally meet the officer at PSK and explain to him my situation. If he can't give me a PCC in time then I would want it from the VFS (much simpler) but don't want any hassles due to duplication..Let me figure it out how could it be resolved. I don't mind greasing their palms but want to get the work done.. sad status of this red tapism..


As far as I understand the process, the duplicate applications do not really matter......If its convenient for you to apply from another place I think it should be safe to do so....There are way too many applications being processed on their systems, for them to spend system resources looking for duplicate applications etc.....Besides they are already too busy processing the applications 
I know this due to the experience of a friend.....She had applied and had some issues with the application....She just submitted a new application with changed details at the same PSK after waiting a couple of weeks and got the PCC on the spot  
And I and my friend both applied in Mumbai....
Also, I agree that it was a real hassle.....I didnt expect my experience with Mumbai police to be so "unprofessional"....This is not the Mumbai police i knew from my growing up years
Another advise, dont be in a hurry to part with your money .....there are a lot of people out there who will take the money but still sit on your file for their own sweet time for nothing! This happened in my case
I dont mean to discourage you my friend but just thought of giving you another perspective......It took around 5-6 weeks for me to get my PCC but i got it finally and the grant as well! Alls well that ends well  
All the best!


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> WOW .. Congratulations .. Finally wait is over . Very Happy for you . Best of luck bro .
> Keep visiting the forum , let newbies benefit from your vast knowledge .


Thanks prseeker, now relaxed.Sure I will continue to contribute this forum with my after visa questions ha ha ha ha... nd yes I will never forgot your informative post with entertainment pack .


----------



## kevin538

maq_qatar said:


> Fella’s,
> 
> *
> GRANT
> 
> Most awaiting email received in my inbox after long wait and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks to all and good luck to all forum members.
> 
> Soon I will come back with sort note of my story, now let me go through full email .
> 
> *
> 
> Grant Masti
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum



MaQ - It's Great news....All the best..


----------



## prseeker

Santhosh where are you ? Long time no see


----------



## Pame

*Migration summary 2013-14*

Hi all,

My wishes for all those who got the grant today.

Migration statistics for the year 2013-2014 in now available and congratulations for the Indians to top the chart. Encouraging signs for many other countries too. 

For your reference I am attaching it here and you people will want to have a look on it for sure. 

http://www.immi.gov.au/media/publications/statistics/

Regards


----------



## sandysehta

I was wondering is there any way for me to check the status of my Visa application apart from the ImmiAccount status? I am very confident of the inefficiency of my agent and think he might have missed the golden email without realizing it


----------



## mithu93ku

sandysehta said:


> I was wondering is there any way for me to check the status of my Visa application apart from the ImmiAccount status? I am very confident of the inefficiency of my agent and think he might have missed the golden email without realizing it


Then check VEVO.
Visa Entitlement Verification Online


----------



## Rah1x

Hi Guyz,

I have having a kind of a second thought about Australia... can someone help me? my docs are all ready and i am ready to apply.. but I have this thing in my mind based on some internet research, that Aus is extremely dry and not a great place to live as compared to Canada... For example, I read that there is even a water usage restriction system out there.... is it really so bad?

So I am thinking like first try for Canada... anyone got an opinion?

Thanks a lot...


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> Maq_Qatar Party lene kaha aau ? Please share your write up which u promised


Sure prseeker, sydeny ke bare me kya irada hai bro ...sare forum member mil ke lungi dance karenge... :lalala::tea: 

btw you are most wecome in qatar


----------



## maq_qatar

sandysehta said:


> Congrats Maq... so finally 189 list has started moving...


Thanks Mate



Arunvas said:


> Congrats Maq
> 
> May I know, what is this? *ELC-01-Jul-14*


Thanks arun,

ELC is English Language Charges which I have paid for my wife as functional english requirement option




kevin538 said:


> MaQ - It's Great news....All the best..


Thanks Kevin


----------



## amen

chiku2006 said:


> Thanks buddy for your advise.
> 
> communications from my CO doesn't have his phone number, I would called him up by now (that's for sure).
> 
> My team is Adelaide-2...


Hey Chiku2006. I have been following this forum for sometime now and have been reading thru all your posts, but somehow I missed noticing that both of us have the same occupation code. Where do you plan to move once you are granted the visa?

I am not allowed to put a signature(or maybe I don't know how), my timelines are as below.
EOI- 19th Dec 2012
SS SA app- 16th Feb 2014
SS SA Approval - 19th March 2014
Visa Lodged - 25th March 2014
Documents- all front loaded on 25th march
No communication since then.


----------



## sunnyboi

Rah1x said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I have having a kind of a second thought about Australia... can someone help me? my docs are all ready and i am ready to apply.. but I have this thing in my mind based on some internet research, that Aus is extremely dry and not a great place to live as compared to Canada... For example, I read that there is even a water usage restriction system out there.... is it really so bad?
> 
> So I am thinking like first try for Canada... anyone got an opinion?
> 
> Thanks a lot...


Both are deserts in their own way. Australia is really hot, dry and deserted for the most part while Canada is cold, wet and deserted for the most part. Are you deciding purely based on this factor? Most countries are facing severe draught. See what Californians are doing for water usage restriction California Drought Patrols Want People to Tattle on Their Wasteful Neighbors | RYOT News


----------



## TheExpatriate

You don't find -50 and -60 degrees in Australia, in Canadian winter this is not uncommon


----------



## amen

Rah1x said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I have having a kind of a second thought about Australia... can someone help me? my docs are all ready and i am ready to apply.. but I have this thing in my mind based on some internet research, that Aus is extremely dry and not a great place to live as compared to Canada... For example, I read that there is even a water usage restriction system out there.... is it really so bad?
> 
> So I am thinking like first try for Canada... anyone got an opinion?
> 
> Thanks a lot...


I have been living in Australia for the last 5 years, and I have been fortunate to have lived in Toronto and other parts of North America as well. In my opinion, there can be no other place as heavenly as Australia, anywhere else on earth( i know i am exaggerating) but it is really awesome. I have lived in Melblurne, Perth, Adelaide and now Sydney and all of these places are nice. There is no water problem or extreme heat and dryness. Georgraphically 60% of australia is dry and lacks water resources, but that is primarily the central part of Australia as well as Northern Territory(Darwin etc). These places are sparsely populated and people do not migrate there. They do go on vacations to these areas though. Out of the 12 months in a year, 15 days would be extremely hot( 35 to 38 degrees) , 2 months of extreme cold( 4 to 0 degrees, based on the city), 2 months of rain, and the rest of the days are extremely pleasant( beach worthy, if u like)

hope it helps.


----------



## sandysehta

Thanks mithu...... I have tried that... It did not show anything for my TRN...... Is there any other way to check?


mithu93ku said:


> Then check VEVO.
> Visa Entitlement Verification Online


----------



## TheExpatriate

sandysehta said:


> Thanks mithu...... I have tried that... It did not show anything for my TRN...... Is there any other way to check?


if ImmiAccount shows "In Progress", it is highly unlikely - actually it's impossible - to find anything on VEVO !


----------



## Pame

sandysehta said:


> Thanks mithu...... I have tried that... It did not show anything for my TRN...... Is there any other way to check?


Hi

I heard that It is more compatible with visa grant number. 

Regards


----------



## shalini84

Hi Folks,

I am new to this forum and found it very helpful. I had lodged my visa yesterday and now i have to upload the documents. I need a clarification regarding document uploading whether to upload original color scan or Notarized copies of the document.

Thanks
Shalini


----------



## chiku2006

shalini84 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am new to this forum and found it very helpful. I had lodged my visa yesterday and now i have to upload the documents. I need a clarification regarding document uploading whether to upload original color scan or Notarized copies of the document.
> 
> Thanks
> Shalini


Hi Shalini

Both can do but it is advisable to color scan the original. This way you will save yourself from the hassel of getting copies made and then notarising them.

Cheers


----------



## ey.rhiana

Hi all

I have got my 189 grant this morning. So I wanna share my timeline here cause I am new member here, I cant edit my signature.

AZNCO 224499 (registered nurse nec)
09 June 189 invitation
11 June 189 application lodged offshore (from South Korea)
& front loaded all docs including PCC (Korea, Australia) & Med
8 July 189 visa grant without co allocation notice (GSM adelaide team 7 )

It took exactly 28days from the lodgement.

hope you all have your grant soon.
all the best.


----------



## chiku2006

ey.rhiana said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got my 189 grant this morning. So I wanna share my timeline here cause I am new member here, I cant edit my signature.
> 
> AZNCO 224499 (registered nurse nec)
> 09 June 189 invitation
> 11 June 189 application lodged offshore (from South Korea)
> & front loaded all docs including PCC (Korea, Australia) & Med
> 8 July 189 visa grant without co allocation notice (GSM adelaid team 7 )
> 
> It took exactly 28days from the lodgement.
> 
> hope you all have your grant soon.
> all the best.


Holy cow, this was like super duper fast!!!

Congrats and have a great and successful aussie life !!


----------



## austrailadream

ey.rhiana said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got my 189 grant this morning. So I wanna share my timeline here cause I am new member here, I cant edit my signature.
> 
> AZNCO 224499 (registered nurse nec)
> 09 June 189 invitation
> 11 June 189 application lodged offshore (from South Korea)
> & front loaded all docs including PCC (Korea, Australia) & Med
> 8 July 189 visa grant without co allocation notice (GSM adelaide team 7 )
> 
> It took exactly 28days from the lodgement.
> 
> hope you all have your grant soon.
> all the best.


Wow. 

Seems like the COs are back with fully charged for 2014-2015 program year. But, i know mine will take some time


----------



## chiku2006

austrailadream said:


> Wow.
> 
> Seems like the COs are back with fully charged for 2014-2015 program year. But, i know mine will take some time


It depends on the profession as well. Nurses are in huge demand so their cases are processed faster..


----------



## rockyrambo

karnavidyut said:


> As far as I understand the process, the duplicate applications do not really matter......If its convenient for you to apply from another place I think it should be safe to do so....There are way too many applications being processed on their systems, for them to spend system resources looking for duplicate applications etc.....Besides they are already too busy processing the applications
> I know this due to the experience of a friend.....She had applied and had some issues with the application....She just submitted a new application with changed details at the same PSK after waiting a couple of weeks and got the PCC on the spot
> And I and my friend both applied in Mumbai....
> Also, I agree that it was a real hassle.....I didnt expect my experience with Mumbai police to be so "unprofessional"....This is not the Mumbai police i knew from my growing up years
> Another advise, dont be in a hurry to part with your money .....there are a lot of people out there who will take the money but still sit on your file for their own sweet time for nothing! This happened in my case
> I dont mean to discourage you my friend but just thought of giving you another perspective......It took around 5-6 weeks for me to get my PCC but i got it finally and the grant as well! Alls well that ends well
> All the best!



@Karnavidyut, Jaideep, sas and nishant :

This is the email that i have received from the psk:
This is to inform you that following Police Verification Request(s) have been initiated on Pre-Verification basis for your PCC Application with File Number DLXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.

So does this mean that a physical dispatch of file has occurred? I mean, should I visit the police department special branch CID office to inquire? Or should I wait for one more day to do that? I applied for pcc yesterday and have received this email today.

Also, i am attaching a relevant doc on identifying police stations in delhi for pcc for everyone's information..


----------



## melvic90210

maq_qatar said:


> Thanks dear and hope you will receive your grant soon
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your wishes, my medical was referred to MOC on 25-May-14 and if referred it takes around 45 days to clear



Hi Maq_Qatar,
Just one more question buddy.
In E-medical client my medical status for HIV test was "referred" and after a couple of hours the status changed to "Completed". The report was then submitted to DIBP by the clinic on same day i.e. 20th June. How do i know the status of report. Can you please throw some light on this. My application is processed by my useless agent.


----------



## Ozsydney

rt00021 said:


> *Buddy Ashish1137*, you can upload 10th or 12th marksheet (or passing certificate) which has the birth date on it. I uploaded 10th marksheet.



Hi,

I have similar problem my birth certificate is in Hindi and doesn't have my name. But my CO asked for a birth certificate. Did you guys had any such experience?


Thanks,
ozsydney


----------



## rockyrambo

rockyrambo said:


> @Karnavidyut, Jaideep, sas and nishant :
> 
> This is the email that i have received from the psk:
> This is to inform you that following Police Verification Request(s) have been initiated on Pre-Verification basis for your PCC Application with File Number DLXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.
> 
> So does this mean that a physical dispatch of file has occurred? I mean, should I visit the police department special branch CID office to inquire? Or should I wait for one more day to do that? I applied for pcc yesterday and have received this email today.
> 
> Also, i am attaching a relevant doc on identifying police stations in delhi for pcc for everyone's information..


Guys - contacted the special cell in north west delhi.. they confirmed that my file has been received online and gave me the inquiry officer's phone number!!.. so will request him to come asap.. but let me tell you, i found quite a change in the 'professionalism' of delhi police people..they address you as 'sir/mam' and listen to you carefully as well..not sure about this at every branch but some of them did respond well.. hope things improve!


----------



## amitferns

ey.rhiana said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got my 189 grant this morning. So I wanna share my timeline here cause I am new member here, I cant edit my signature.
> 
> AZNCO 224499 (registered nurse nec)
> 09 June 189 invitation
> 11 June 189 application lodged offshore (from South Korea)
> & front loaded all docs including PCC (Korea, Australia) & Med
> 8 July 189 visa grant without co allocation notice (GSM adelaide team 7 )
> 
> It took exactly 28days from the lodgement.
> 
> hope you all have your grant soon.
> all the best.


Congrats. One of the 1st June lodged visa application grant that I have heard.


----------



## sas119

karnavidyut said:


> As far as I understand the process, the duplicate applications do not really matter......If its convenient for you to apply from another place I think it should be safe to do so....There are way too many applications being processed on their systems, for them to spend system resources looking for duplicate applications etc.....Besides they are already too busy processing the applications
> I know this due to the experience of a friend.....She had applied and had some issues with the application....She just submitted a new application with changed details at the same PSK after waiting a couple of weeks and got the PCC on the spot
> And I and my friend both applied in Mumbai....
> Also, I agree that it was a real hassle.....I didnt expect my experience with Mumbai police to be so "unprofessional"....This is not the Mumbai police i knew from my growing up years
> Another advise, dont be in a hurry to part with your money .....there are a lot of people out there who will take the money but still sit on your file for their own sweet time for nothing! This happened in my case
> I dont mean to discourage you my friend but just thought of giving you another perspective......It took around 5-6 weeks for me to get my PCC but i got it finally and the grant as well! Alls well that ends well
> All the best!


Congrats Karnavidyut on your grant. Unfortunately and sadly so PCC process is a real headache if one is living in Mumbai. And as you rightly pointed out there are people to grab the money for doing nothing. In my case its been the end of 6 weeks and I am yet to receive the sms from PSK to collect my PCC. It has been a real pain to cherish. Don't know whom to pursue and where to go. My local police station guy has just started to hate me for seeing me at his desk again and again. I don't have the courage to go to him anymore. Maybe I will follow up with the CID this Monday. 

If there are simpler means, better get it done than being getting stuck in this viscious circle.


----------



## haq82

"In Progress" > "Processing"  ... "In Progress" > "Processing" ............


----------



## rockyrambo

sas119 said:


> Congrats Karnavidyut on your grant. Unfortunately and sadly so PCC process is a real headache if one is living in Mumbai. And as you rightly pointed out there are people to grab the money for doing nothing. In my case its been the end of 6 weeks and I am yet to receive the sms from PSK to collect my PCC. It has been a real pain to cherish. Don't know whom to pursue and where to go. My local police station guy has just started to hate me for seeing me at his desk again and again. I don't have the courage to go to him anymore. Maybe I will follow up with the CID this Monday.
> 
> If there are simpler means, better get it done than being getting stuck in this viscious circle.


sad to hear that bro..hope you receive it sooner than later.. one thing is for sure, if they have your file they will definitely give you a PCC.. you just need to wait for a while.. I don't know how much would filing an RTI help in this regard but you might look into it as well.


----------



## raijatt

CO asked for another AFP PCC as the name in the previous pcc was not matching. 
it was amrinderpalsingh instead of amrinderpal singh. it was my fault though.
the final date for submission was 10th of july and i uploaded it on 27th of june and now i applied a new one and it will take about a week to upload it. so would that mean that i will be rejected for late submission.\
what can i do?


----------



## TheExpatriate

raijatt said:


> CO asked for another AFP PCC as the name in the previous pcc was not matching.
> it was amrinderpalsingh instead of amrinderpal singh. it was my fault though.
> the final date for submission was 10th of july and i uploaded it on 27th of june and now i applied a new one and it will take about a week to upload it. so would that mean that i will be rejected for late submission.\
> what can i do?


send an email to the CO with a receipt or any proof of applying for the new one, and ask for an extension due to the time it will take


----------



## enida

ey.rhiana said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got my 189 grant this morning. So I wanna share my timeline here cause I am new member here, I cant edit my signature.
> 
> AZNCO 224499 (registered nurse nec)
> 09 June 189 invitation
> 11 June 189 application lodged offshore (from South Korea)
> & front loaded all docs including PCC (Korea, Australia) & Med
> 8 July 189 visa grant without co allocation notice (GSM adelaide team 7 )
> 
> It took exactly 28days from the lodgement.
> 
> hope you all have your grant soon.
> all the best.


Congratulations ey.rhiana. Good luck with your new life in Oz.
Blessings,
Enida


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ey.rhiana said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got my 189 grant this morning. So I wanna share my timeline here cause I am new member here, I cant edit my signature.
> 
> AZNCO 224499 (registered nurse nec)
> 09 June 189 invitation
> 11 June 189 application lodged offshore (from South Korea)
> & front loaded all docs including PCC (Korea, Australia) & Med
> 8 July 189 visa grant without co allocation notice (GSM adelaide team 7 )
> 
> It took exactly 28days from the lodgement.
> 
> hope you all have your grant soon.
> all the best.


Holy Kangaroo!

That's fast.

Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

enida said:


> Congratulations ey.rhiana. Good luck with your new life in Oz.
> Blessings,
> Enida


Hey

Enida

You bless all.

Where's blessing to me?

:eyebrows::Cry:ray:


----------



## enida

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hey
> 
> Enida
> 
> You bless all.
> 
> Where's blessing to me?
> 
> :eyebrows::Cry:ray:


I'm so sorry for not wishing you before. Even though I haven't congratulated you and wished you, I'm sure God is watching at your warm heart and will reserve you a bright future full of happiness and success. You deserve all the best for this selfless contribution to this forum and to people who you have never met. I wish you from the deep of my heart all the very best that life can reserve and God's endless blessings.

Good luck,
Enida


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Ozsydney said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have similar problem my birth certificate is in Hindi and doesn't have my name. But my CO asked for a birth certificate. Did you guys had any such experience?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ozsydney


Hey Ozsydney

Mine was also in Hindi. You can get it translated into English. This service is usually available with the Notary Public. I know so because I got mine done from there.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

enida said:


> I'm so sorry for not wishing you before. Even though I haven't congratulated you and wished you, I'm sure God is watching at your warm heart and will reserve you a bright future full of happiness and success. You deserve all the best for this selfless contribution to this forum and to people who you have never met. I wish you from the deep of my heart all the very best that life can reserve and God's endless blessings.
> 
> Good luck,
> Enida


Thanks Enida  very kind of you.

I wish all the same happiness to you too.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

op2:Anyone any idea what 'dui charge' is?


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hey Ozsydney
> 
> Mine was also in Hindi. You can get it translated into English. This service is usually available with the Notary Public. I know so because I got mine done from there.
> 
> Max


hey max - but my birth certi doesnt have my name.. !! how can it rather? at the time of birth u aren't christened.. so of course i hv my 10th certificate for the same mentioning my dob..do i need to do anything about it? or just go ahead and upload this?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> hey max - but my birth certi doesnt have my name.. !! how can it rather? at the time of birth u aren't christened.. so of course i hv my 10th certificate for the same mentioning my dob..do i need to do anything about it? or just go ahead and upload this?


Don't worry friend

My birth cert. doesn't have mine either. So, You can use mine if you want. 

No wait, it has the names of my parents. 

No worries. Just upload your 10th certificate . if possible upload a translated and certified Birth Certificate even without a name. It will be accepted. Mine was.


----------



## kevin538

Hi Max – Please advice..

I had submitted my experience certificate for SA State sponsorship , the person who has singed my experience letter has gone for vacation, basically for 3 weeks he would be away from the country, will this would affect my application process in case if they try to call the concern person for verification from SA .


----------



## Guest

*Finally Reached 189 Milestone... Relieved*

Hi All,

Finally all my cribbing, frustration, patience, sad moments etc came to an end at 12:12 PM (IST)... Got this news from my Wife... What more can i ask for.......

It was a direct grant from Team 33 Brisbane CO: VL 

I was discussing this morning with my wife that how everything i am planning was going for a toss due to delay. I made up my mind to call DIBP tommorrow first thing in morning to know of actual status. But i was not able to control my anxiety, so mailed to GSM.Adeliade asking for status on my application.

I dont know what clicked - was it my 2nd mail to GSM.Adelaide id for status or my application was in finalization process as i completed 3 months without any CO being allocated to my case.

All in all, i am much more relieved than being excited or happy as i didnt anticipated this wait.

I know there are applicants who are eagerly waiting for their grant, i dont want to use the word "Wait and have patience blah blah" all i say is "Have faith in God, u will get the grant when the time is right and trust me u wont forget that day in your entire lifetime"

My journey was not a pleasant one and i really mean it. Surely i will write down my story from the day i thought of Aus till today.

Refer my timeline..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

kevin538 said:


> Hi Max – Please advice..
> 
> I had submitted my experience certificate for SA State sponsorship , the person who has singed my experience letter has gone for vacation, basically for 3 weeks he would be away from the country, will this would affect my application process in case if they try to call the concern person for verification from SA .


I don't think so. Someone's life can not go into a pause mode just because you have applied for a visa. CO' s know that very well. At worst there may be a little delay, if at all, in the process. But not very probable.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cb2406 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally all my cribbing, frustration, patience, sad moments etc came to an end at 12:12 PM (IST)... Got this news from my Wife... What more can i ask for.......
> 
> It was a direct grant from Team 33 Brisbane CO: VL
> 
> I was discussing this morning with my wife that how everything i am planning was going for a toss due to delay. I made up my mind to call DIBP tommorrow first thing in morning to know of actual status. But i was not able to control my anxiety, so mailed to GSM.Adeliade asking for status on my application.
> 
> I dont know what clicked - was it my 2nd mail to GSM.Adelaide id for status or my application was in finalization process as i completed 3 months without any CO being allocated to my case.
> 
> All in all, i am much more relieved than being excited or happy as i didnt anticipated this wait.
> 
> I know there are applicants who are eagerly waiting for their grant, i dont want to use the word "Wait and have patience blah blah" all i say is "Have faith in God, u will get the grant when the time is right and trust me u wont forget that day in your entire lifetime"
> 
> My journey was not a pleasant one and i really mean it. Surely i will write down my story from the day i thought of Aus till today.
> 
> Refer my timeline..


Congrats! 

We'll wait for your write up.


----------



## Guest

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!
> 
> We'll wait for your write up.


Thanks... Sure will publish it by latest tomorrow


----------



## Pame

*Visa Grant 190*

Hi All,

Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back. 

Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum". 

Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application. 

1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night. 

During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means. 

Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" . 

Regards


----------



## prseeker

MaxTheWolf said:


> op2:Anyone any idea what 'dui charge' is?


DUI = Driving Under Influence of Alcohol , Marijuana , Hashish , Heroin , Cocaine , Amphetamine , Methamph-etamine	, LSD , Mescaline , Psilocybin , Ecstasy etc etc or all of them


----------



## giz13

MaxTheWolf said:


> op2:Anyone any idea what 'dui charge' is?


Yeah, Driving Under Influence. A common example is drunk driving. 
If you are uncoordinated by any illegal drugs that can be DUI as well.

Cheers.


----------



## prseeker

maq_qatar said:


> Thanks prseeker, now relaxed.Sure I will continue to contribute this forum with my after visa questions ha ha ha ha... nd yes I will never forgot your informative post with entertainment pack .


Cheers braah see ya around


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> DUI = Driving Under Influence of Alcohol , Marijuana , Hashish , Heroin , Cocaine , Amphetamine , Methamph-etamine	, LSD , Mescaline , Psilocybin , Ecstasy etc etc or all of them


 no wonder I did not know about it.


----------



## prseeker

cb2406 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally all my cribbing, frustration, patience, sad moments etc came to an end at 12:12 PM (IST)... Got this news from my Wife... What more can i ask for.......
> 
> It was a direct grant from Team 33 Brisbane CO: VL
> 
> I was discussing this morning with my wife that how everything i am planning was going for a toss due to delay. I made up my mind to call DIBP tommorrow first thing in morning to know of actual status. But i was not able to control my anxiety, so mailed to GSM.Adeliade asking for status on my application.
> 
> I dont know what clicked - was it my 2nd mail to GSM.Adelaide id for status or my application was in finalization process as i completed 3 months without any CO being allocated to my case.
> 
> All in all, i am much more relieved than being excited or happy as i didnt anticipated this wait.
> 
> I know there are applicants who are eagerly waiting for their grant, i dont want to use the word "Wait and have patience blah blah" all i say is "Have faith in God, u will get the grant when the time is right and trust me u wont forget that day in your entire lifetime"
> 
> My journey was not a pleasant one and i really mean it. Surely i will write down my story from the day i thought of Aus till today.
> 
> Refer my timeline..


Mere Bhai ki bhi grant aa gayiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!! Congrats bro , I am so very happy for you . Best of luck with your move , keep dropping by . 

Cheers !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> no wonder I did not know about it.


I was reading the forum tags and found out someone tagged the forum 'dui charge'. 

prseeker, are you behind this?


----------



## prseeker

Pame said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back.
> 
> Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum".
> 
> Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application.
> 
> 1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night.
> 
> During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means.
> 
> Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" .
> 
> Regards


Congrats Pame , I hope you remember me  Have fun , party hard ..Best of luck


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Pame said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back.
> 
> Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum".
> 
> Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application.
> 
> 1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night.
> 
> During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means.
> 
> Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" .
> 
> Regards


Congrats 

And nice movie..


----------



## Guest

prseeker said:


> Mere Bhai ki bhi grant aa gayiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!! Congrats bro , I am so very happy for you . Best of luck with your move , keep dropping by .
> 
> Cheers !!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Finalllllllllllllllllllllyyyyyyy relieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeved


----------



## Pame

prseeker said:


> Congrats Pame , I hope you remember me  Have fun , party hard ..Best of luck


Hi 

Thanks and one can never forget mates.


----------



## prseeker

MaxTheWolf said:


> I was reading the forum tags and found out someone tagged the forum 'dui charge'.
> 
> prseeker, are you behind this?


Damn Max , I laughed out so hard that the cola I was sipping came out from my nose .
I promise it wasn't me 

But you know when I was all set to file my Visa application 1 thing which was bothering me was I got 15-20 speeding tickets in Dubai and 8-10 In USA and I have lost the count of how many I got in India  

In US all the speeding tickets were sent to my home since I was never pulled over . Somebody told me on the forum that this falls under conviction and you have to declare them on Form 80  

But I was kind of sure that they are traffic offenses so I just wrote on the last page of Form 80 that I got bucket full of speeding tickets but never got arrested for speeding or DUI and I can try to provide the details if needed . 

Not its clear that DIBP cares 2 hoots about traffic offenses unless its DUI


----------



## Sim.D

*Visa Granted - 189*

Dear All,

This is my first post on this forum and i would like to express my gratitude to all the wonderful forum members who have provided a wealth of information regarding the Australian immigration process. It was because of this forum that I was able to complete the entire visa process on my own. Such is the abundance of the information that I never actually had to write any post asking for help. Everything I needed was already there. In fact, I registered on this forum today only.


As i am a new member of this community i cannot edit my signature. My timelines are as below.

*Occupation - 263111, Visa type - 189 (60 points)*
ACS applied - Dec 13, 2013
ACS positive - Mar 7, 2014
IELTS (Mar 7, 2014) - 8 overall (L-9,R-8.5,W-7.5,S-7.5)
EOI lodged - Mar 22, 2014
Invite Received - Mar 24, 2014
Visa Lodged - May 13, 2014
Meds - May 20, 2014
CO allocated - May 27, 2014
PCC - June 6, 2014
Grant - July 7, 2014


Congratulations to all who have received their grant and all the best to the rest.

Thanks again,
Sim


----------



## sas119

Pame said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back.
> 
> Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum".
> 
> Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application.
> 
> 1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night.
> 
> During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means.
> 
> Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" .
> 
> Regards


Hearty congratulations Pame on the grant. Wish you all the best with your life in the Oz.


----------



## sas119

Sim.D said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum and i would like to express my gratitude to all the wonderful forum members who have provided a wealth of information regarding the Australian immigration process. It was because of this forum that I was able to complete the entire visa process on my own. Such is the abundance of the information that I never actually had to write any post asking for help. Everything I needed was already there. In fact, I registered on this forum today only.
> 
> 
> As i am a new member of this community i cannot edit my signature. My timelines are as below.
> 
> *Occupation - 263111, Visa type - 189 (60 points)*
> ACS applied - Dec 13, 2013
> ACS positive - Mar 7, 2014
> IELTS (Mar 7, 2014) - 8 overall (L-9,R-8.5,W-7.5,S-7.5)
> EOI lodged - Mar 22, 2014
> Invite Received - Mar 24, 2014
> Visa Lodged - May 13, 2014
> Meds - May 20, 2014
> CO allocated - May 27, 2014
> PCC - June 6, 2014
> Grant - July 7, 2014
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all who have received their grant and all the best to the rest.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Sim


Congratulations Sim. All the best.


----------



## Ozsydney

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hey Ozsydney
> 
> Mine was also in Hindi. You can get it translated into English. This service is usually available with the Notary Public. I know so because I got mine done from there.
> 
> Max


Thanks a ton Max! I was also worried since it doesn't have my name. But as you have mentioned yours was accepted.....so will give a try.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prseeker said:


> Damn Max , I laughed out so hard that the cola I was sipping came out from my nose .
> I promise it wasn't me
> 
> But you know when I was all set to file my Visa application 1 thing which was bothering me was I got 15-20 speeding tickets in Dubai and 8-10 In USA and I have lost the count of how many I got in India
> 
> In US all the speeding tickets were sent to my home since I was never pulled over . Somebody told me on the forum that this falls under conviction and you have to declare them on Form 80
> 
> But I was kind of sure that they are traffic offenses so I just wrote on the last page of Form 80 that I got bucket full of speeding tickets but never got arrested for speeding or DUI and I can try to provide the details if needed .
> 
> Not its clear that DIBP cares 2 hoots about traffic offenses unless its DUI


LOL 

Just FYI 'routine check' is also a tag to this forum.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Sim.D said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum and i would like to express my gratitude to all the wonderful forum members who have provided a wealth of information regarding the Australian immigration process. It was because of this forum that I was able to complete the entire visa process on my own. Such is the abundance of the information that I never actually had to write any post asking for help. Everything I needed was already there. In fact, I registered on this forum today only.
> 
> 
> As i am a new member of this community i cannot edit my signature. My timelines are as below.
> 
> *Occupation - 263111, Visa type - 189 (60 points)*
> ACS applied - Dec 13, 2013
> ACS positive - Mar 7, 2014
> IELTS (Mar 7, 2014) - 8 overall (L-9,R-8.5,W-7.5,S-7.5)
> EOI lodged - Mar 22, 2014
> Invite Received - Mar 24, 2014
> Visa Lodged - May 13, 2014
> Meds - May 20, 2014
> CO allocated - May 27, 2014
> PCC - June 6, 2014
> Grant - July 7, 2014
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all who have received their grant and all the best to the rest.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Sim


Congrats Sam!


----------



## er_viral

Pame said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back.
> 
> Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum".
> 
> Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application.
> 
> 1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night.
> 
> During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means.
> 
> Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" .
> 
> Regards


Many Congratulations!!!!


----------



## enida

cb2406 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally all my cribbing, frustration, patience, sad moments etc came to an end at 12:12 PM (IST)... Got this news from my Wife... What more can i ask for.......
> 
> It was a direct grant from Team 33 Brisbane CO: VL
> 
> I was discussing this morning with my wife that how everything i am planning was going for a toss due to delay. I made up my mind to call DIBP tommorrow first thing in morning to know of actual status. But i was not able to control my anxiety, so mailed to GSM.Adeliade asking for status on my application.
> 
> I dont know what clicked - was it my 2nd mail to GSM.Adelaide id for status or my application was in finalization process as i completed 3 months without any CO being allocated to my case.
> 
> All in all, i am much more relieved than being excited or happy as i didnt anticipated this wait.
> 
> I know there are applicants who are eagerly waiting for their grant, i dont want to use the word "Wait and have patience blah blah" all i say is "Have faith in God, u will get the grant when the time is right and trust me u wont forget that day in your entire lifetime"
> 
> My journey was not a pleasant one and i really mean it. Surely i will write down my story from the day i thought of Aus till today.
> 
> Refer my timeline..


Congratulations cb2406. I wish you lots of luck and blessings in your new life in OZ.


----------



## enida

Sim.D said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum and i would like to express my gratitude to all the wonderful forum members who have provided a wealth of information regarding the Australian immigration process. It was because of this forum that I was able to complete the entire visa process on my own. Such is the abundance of the information that I never actually had to write any post asking for help. Everything I needed was already there. In fact, I registered on this forum today only.
> 
> 
> As i am a new member of this community i cannot edit my signature. My timelines are as below.
> 
> *Occupation - 263111, Visa type - 189 (60 points)*
> ACS applied - Dec 13, 2013
> ACS positive - Mar 7, 2014
> IELTS (Mar 7, 2014) - 8 overall (L-9,R-8.5,W-7.5,S-7.5)
> EOI lodged - Mar 22, 2014
> Invite Received - Mar 24, 2014
> Visa Lodged - May 13, 2014
> Meds - May 20, 2014
> CO allocated - May 27, 2014
> PCC - June 6, 2014
> Grant - July 7, 2014
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all who have received their grant and all the best to the rest.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Sim


Congrats.


----------



## sreejithkhan2014

Congrats sam


----------



## AussiePR

ey.rhiana said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got my 189 grant this morning. So I wanna share my timeline here cause I am new member here, I cant edit my signature.
> 
> AZNCO 224499 (registered nurse nec)
> 09 June 189 invitation
> 11 June 189 application lodged offshore (from South Korea)
> & front loaded all docs including PCC (Korea, Australia) & Med
> 8 July 189 visa grant without co allocation notice (GSM adelaide team 7 )
> 
> It took exactly 28days from the lodgement.
> 
> hope you all have your grant soon.
> all the best.


Congrats ey.rhiana!!


----------



## Pame

Thanks for your wishes and blessings.


----------



## AussiePR

maq_qatar said:


> Fella’s,
> 
> *
> GRANT
> 
> Most awaiting email received in my inbox after long wait and I am very happy to share with forum family. Many many thanks to all and good luck to all forum members.
> 
> Soon I will come back with sort note of my story, now let me go through full email .
> 
> *
> 
> Grant Masti
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Congrats Maq!! Wish you all the very best.


----------



## AussiePR

enida said:


> *GRANT:*
> 
> Dear friends,
> I feel totally shocked, my fingers are trembling and I don't know how to express my gratitude, my happiness and my wishes to all of you. Today morning I received the most important e-mail of my entire life, me and my husband were both granted our 189 visas. Without your help I'm sure we couldn't have reached so far. You have been like my family, in fact, more important than my family as none of them knew anything about this dream. I wish all of you the God's richest blessings and I truly pray that you receive your golden e-mails asap.
> 
> May God bless your way.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats enida!! Wish you all the very best for Oz life.


----------



## AussiePR

Pame said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back.
> 
> Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum".
> 
> Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application.
> 
> 1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night.
> 
> During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means.
> 
> Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" .
> 
> Regards


Congrats Pame.


----------



## AussiePR

Hi Guys,

I lodged my Visa in June through an agent and have provided him all the required documents. However, he hasn't uploaded any of the documents yet and says that he would be emailing it to the CO directly when one is allocated.

Is this OK? Would it have any kind of impact to my application / CO allocation?

Thanks.


----------



## besthar

AussiePR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my Visa in June through an agent and have provided him all the required documents. However, he hasn't uploaded any of the documents yet and says that he would be emailing it to the CO directly when one is allocated.
> 
> Is this OK? Would it have any kind of impact to my application / CO allocation?
> 
> Thanks.


it's not ok....Kill ur agent.... He's a sucker.


----------



## roze

AussiePR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my Visa in June through an agent and have provided him all the required documents. However, he hasn't uploaded any of the documents yet and says that he would be emailing it to the CO directly when one is allocated.
> 
> Is this OK? Would it have any kind of impact to my application / CO allocation?
> 
> Thanks.


That's Not Okay.


----------



## enida

AussiePR said:


> Congrats enida!! Wish you all the very best for Oz life.


Thank you very much AussiePR. I wish you lots of luck an blessings.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

AussiePR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my Visa in June through an agent and have provided him all the required documents. However, he hasn't uploaded any of the documents yet and says that he would be emailing it to the CO directly when one is allocated.
> 
> Is this OK? Would it have any kind of impact to my application / CO allocation?
> 
> Thanks.


That's simply stupid in every sense of the word.

Fire him with immediate effect.


----------



## chiku2006

AussiePR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my Visa in June through an agent and have provided him all the required documents. However, he hasn't uploaded any of the documents yet and says that he would be emailing it to the CO directly when one is allocated.
> 
> Is this OK? Would it have any kind of impact to my application / CO allocation?
> 
> Thanks.


Is he a MARA agent? ?


----------



## AussiePR

MaxTheWolf said:


> That's simply stupid in every sense of the word.
> 
> Fire him with immediate effect.


I completely agree with you Max. I have provided him all the required documents including PCC.

Would it affect my application / CO allocation in any way?

I understand I tend to lose a chance to receive a direct grant in this case, and it will add a couple of days to the processing time because CO would request for the documents and then the agent would email it to him. But is there any other impact apart from this? 

I feel helpless at this stage. But what option do I have now?

Can I threaten him to file a complaint against him in the office of MARA as he is a registered MARA agent?


----------



## AussiePR

chiku2006 said:


> Is he a MARA agent? ?


Yes, he is a MARA agent and I cannot understand how can a MARA agent do something like this.


----------



## chiku2006

AussiePR said:


> Yes, he is a MARA agent and I cannot understand how can a MARA agent do something like
> 
> first give him in writing about your dissatisfaction and then lodge a complaint. .. he / she should be given a chance to mend his / her ways.


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats ey.rhiana! This is one of the fastest grants I have seen...... lucky you


ey.rhiana said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got my 189 grant this morning. So I wanna share my timeline here cause I am new member here, I cant edit my signature.
> 
> AZNCO 224499 (registered nurse nec)
> 09 June 189 invitation
> 11 June 189 application lodged offshore (from South Korea)
> & front loaded all docs including PCC (Korea, Australia) & Med
> 8 July 189 visa grant without co allocation notice (GSM adelaide team 7 )
> 
> It took exactly 28days from the lodgement.
> 
> hope you all have your grant soon.
> all the best.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sandysehta said:


> Congrats ey.rhiana! This is one of the fastest grants I have seen...... lucky you


Hi Sandy

Yours is coming this month. Be prepared.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

AussiePR said:


> I completely agree with you Max. I have provided him all the required documents including PCC.
> 
> Would it affect my application / CO allocation in any way?
> 
> I understand I tend to lose a chance to receive a direct grant in this case, and it will add a couple of days to the processing time because CO would request for the documents and then the agent would email it to him. But is there any other impact apart from this?
> 
> I feel helpless at this stage. But what option do I have now?
> 
> Can I threaten him to file a complaint against him in the office of MARA as he is a registered MARA agent?


Hi AussiePR

I empathise with you. You may be able to take charge in your own hands if you export your file with your TRN number. Someone who has done that may be able to advise better. I am not sure about the legal procedure to report such agents but in all probability there must be a way out.

You have to get your TRN number from your agent first.


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats cb!


cb2406 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally all my cribbing, frustration, patience, sad moments etc came to an end at 12:12 PM (IST)... Got this news from my Wife... What more can i ask for.......
> 
> It was a direct grant from Team 33 Brisbane CO: VL
> 
> I was discussing this morning with my wife that how everything i am planning was going for a toss due to delay. I made up my mind to call DIBP tommorrow first thing in morning to know of actual status. But i was not able to control my anxiety, so mailed to GSM.Adeliade asking for status on my application.
> 
> I dont know what clicked - was it my 2nd mail to GSM.Adelaide id for status or my application was in finalization process as i completed 3 months without any CO being allocated to my case.
> 
> All in all, i am much more relieved than being excited or happy as i didnt anticipated this wait.
> 
> I know there are applicants who are eagerly waiting for their grant, i dont want to use the word "Wait and have patience blah blah" all i say is "Have faith in God, u will get the grant when the time is right and trust me u wont forget that day in your entire lifetime"
> 
> My journey was not a pleasant one and i really mean it. Surely i will write down my story from the day i thought of Aus till today.
> 
> Refer my timeline..


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Sim. Did u call up your CO? Which team was it?


Sim.D said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum and i would like to express my gratitude to all the wonderful forum members who have provided a wealth of information regarding the Australian immigration process. It was because of this forum that I was able to complete the entire visa process on my own. Such is the abundance of the information that I never actually had to write any post asking for help. Everything I needed was already there. In fact, I registered on this forum today only.
> 
> 
> As i am a new member of this community i cannot edit my signature. My timelines are as below.
> 
> *Occupation - 263111, Visa type - 189 (60 points)*
> ACS applied - Dec 13, 2013
> ACS positive - Mar 7, 2014
> IELTS (Mar 7, 2014) - 8 overall (L-9,R-8.5,W-7.5,S-7.5)
> EOI lodged - Mar 22, 2014
> Invite Received - Mar 24, 2014
> Visa Lodged - May 13, 2014
> Meds - May 20, 2014
> CO allocated - May 27, 2014
> PCC - June 6, 2014
> Grant - July 7, 2014
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all who have received their grant and all the best to the rest.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Sim


----------



## kevin538

AussiePR said:


> I completely agree with you Max. I have provided him all the required documents including PCC.
> 
> Would it affect my application / CO allocation in any way?
> 
> I understand I tend to lose a chance to receive a direct grant in this case, and it will add a couple of days to the processing time because CO would request for the documents and then the agent would email it to him. But is there any other impact apart from this?
> 
> I feel helpless at this stage. But what option do I have now?
> 
> Can I threaten him to file a complaint against him in the office of MARA as he is a registered MARA agent?



Hi Aussie - Most of the MARA agents generally they won’t process under their registered name; this registration is only to show to their clients that are certified under (Migration Agents Registration Authority) and to make money. When there is any conflict of interest with clients they escape easily, this happened to my friend he tried to threaten his agent. However, the agent was rude and replied him that even if any compliant made against him he don’t care as because he has not processed under the registered name, So I suggest you to handle cautiously and say you want to withdraw the contract in case you have made one.


----------



## Sherio

Dear seniors, I need your advice regarding immiaccount statuses

I have already completed my medicals on 19 June, and the panel doctor have uploaded them to the DIBP on 1 July. The link to organize health examinations in my immiaccount disappeared and was showing "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"

When I just opened my immiaccount today, I found that this status was changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required......"

Also, I have already sent by email all the PCC's and Forms 80 & 1221 to my CO on 1 July, I uploaded the same on my immiaccount and the status is showing "received". However, even though the status is still "received", I got a new link saying "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant", when I click it, I get referred to download form 80. 

Is there something I should do? Did any body face the same situation? I am really confused and puzzled right now!


----------



## besthar

Sherio said:


> Dear seniors, I need your advice regarding immiaccount statuses
> 
> I have already completed my medicals on 19 June, and the panel doctor have uploaded them to the DIBP on 1 July. The link to organize health examinations in my immiaccount disappeared and was showing "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> When I just opened my immiaccount today, I found that this status was changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required......"
> 
> Also, I have already sent by email all the PCC's and Forms 80 & 1221 by email to my CO on 1 July, I uploaded the same on my immiaccount and the status is showing "received". However, even though the status is still "received", I got a new link saying "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant", when I click it, I get referred to download form 80.
> 
> Did any body face the same situation? I am really confused and puzzled right now!


Just take control of your application. Get all the copies and login credentials from him and lodge your SS by yourself. It's a fairly simple process. When in doubt, check with good people here who will help you at all times.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## chiku2006

kevin538 said:


> Hi Aussie - Most of the MARA agents generally they won&#146;t process under their registered name; this registration is only to show to their clients that are certified under (Migration Agents Registration Authority) and to make money. When there is any conflict of interest with clients they escape easily, this happened to my friend he tried to threaten his agent. However, the agent was rude and replied him that even if any compliant made against him he don&#146;t care as because he has not processed under the registered name, So I suggest you to handle cautiously and say you want to withdraw the contract in case you have made one.


You can check credentials on MARA's website... I did that for my agent


----------



## AussiePR

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi AussiePR
> 
> I empathise with you. You may be able to take charge in your own hands if you export your file with your TRN number. Someone who has done that may be able to advise better. I am not sure about the legal procedure to report such agents but in all probability there must be a way out.
> 
> You have to get your TRN number from your agent first.


Hi Max,

I already have the TRN with me through which I had already created an individual IMMI account to keep at tab on my application. That is how I came to know that the agent has not uploaded the documents. I double checked with him and he said he would be emailing it to the CO once he/she is assigned. 

There is a code of conduct for the MARA agents and he is bound to follow the same.


----------



## chiku2006

AussiePR said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> I already have the TRN with me through which I had already created an individual IMMI account to keep at tab on my application. That is how I came to know that the agent has not uploaded the documents. I double checked with him and he said he would be emailing it to the CO once he/she is assigned.
> 
> There is a code of conduct for the MARA agents and he is bound to follow the same.


Before you take any step, I will highly recommend you to visit MARA's website and understand things in detail. 

Dont jeaopordise your application without getting your facts cleared. Its my advise rest is upto you


----------



## kevin538

chiku2006 said:


> You can check credentials on MARA's website... I did that for my agent


Yes , the credential will be there but we don't know whether the agent processed the applications under the registered name or just as common user: Even anyone can process any body application on behalf of them , for that you need not to be an MARA agent as mandatory.


----------



## chiku2006

kevin538 said:


> Yes , the credential will be there but we don't know whether the agent processed the applications under the registered name or just as common user: Even anyone can process any body application on behalf of them , for that you need not to be an MARA agent as mandatory.


I dont know what do you imply here... before I had initiated my process with my agent I checked his credentials online and checked his photo as well on MARA'S website.... nobdoy can use others registration number thats for sure...


----------



## raijatt

AussiePR said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> I already have the TRN with me through which I had already created an individual IMMI account to keep at tab on my application. That is how I came to know that the agent has not uploaded the documents. I double checked with him and he said he would be emailing it to the CO once he/she is assigned.
> 
> There is a code of conduct for the MARA agents and he is bound to follow the same.


will importing the application into my account get deleted from agents immi account ?


----------



## AussiePR

raijatt said:


> will importing the application into my account get deleted from agents immi account ?


No, it will not delete the application from the agent's account and the agent would not come to know that you have imported your application into another IMMI account.


----------



## Sim.D

sandysehta said:


> Congrats Sim. Did u call up your CO? Which team was it?


Hi Sandy,

I only informed my CO in the beginning that there might be some delay in getting the FBI clearance. I didn't contact her after that.
My Visa was processed by Adelaide Team 4.

Sim


----------



## AussiePR

kevin538 said:


> Hi Aussie - Most of the MARA agents generally they won’t process under their registered name; this registration is only to show to their clients that are certified under (Migration Agents Registration Authority) and to make money. When there is any conflict of interest with clients they escape easily, this happened to my friend he tried to threaten his agent. However, the agent was rude and replied him that even if any compliant made against him he don’t care as because he has not processed under the registered name, So I suggest you to handle cautiously and say you want to withdraw the contract in case you have made one.


Hi Kevin,

My agent has processed the application under his registered MARA name and has provided his Name, MARA agent number, his official email address and office address in my visa application form under the authorized recipient for correspondence. I can confirm this from the Visa Application Record that the agent sent me after lodging the application.


----------



## Sherio

besthar said:


> Just take control of your application. Get all the copies and login credentials from him and lodge your SS by yourself. It's a fairly simple process. When in doubt, check with good people here who will help you at all times.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


besthar, I appreciate your trial for help, but I think you got confused by someone else's post!


----------



## besthar

Sherio said:


> besthar, I appreciate your trial for help, but I think you got confused by someone else's post!


You bet I did .... Apologies.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## enida

Pame said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back.
> 
> Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum".
> 
> Its my opinion for new comers that, if you are able to read assessment letter properly giving stress to skilled experience start date, capable to hit the help button each time of your EOI and visa application and subscribe to expat forum thread for assistance. Then you can avoid a middle man during the process and you will be the boss of your application.
> 
> 1.5 year back I was also a beginner, not knowing what is skills assessment and state sponsorship and all I had was a will to research and google every thing related, irrespective whether it is day or night.
> 
> During grants here, many will feel today why not me or why others for a grant. Its not that you will not get it or some body applied later is better than you, its just because best moments of your life is yet to come and it will come for sure. Please divert yourself at that very worrying moment other wise watch the movie "The Shawshank Redemption" to know what wait means.
> 
> Best wishes for all others waiting and I assure you that your life changing moment will come and it will be sudden and over. But, we all will be friends for ever just because we are "forum mates" .
> 
> Regards


Many congrats and lots of luck.


----------



## maq_qatar

AussiePR said:


> Congrats Maq!! Wish you all the very best.


Thanks dear


----------



## maq_qatar

ey.rhiana said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got my 189 grant this morning. So I wanna share my timeline here cause I am new member here, I cant edit my signature.
> 
> all the best.


Bullet speed, Congrats ey.rhiana



cb2406 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally all my cribbing, frustration, patience, sad moments etc came to an end at 12:12 PM (IST)... Got this news from my Wife... What more can i ask for.......
> My journey was not a pleasant one and i really mean it. Surely i will write down my story from the day i thought of Aus till today.
> 
> Refer my timeline..


Congrats mate



Pame said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry to be late as I was on Job. Finally, I removed that throne from my leg and shed the monkeys off my back.
> 
> Today I was picked up by Australia as a permanent Resident. I did it myself and with an agent "Expat forum".
> 
> 
> Regards


Congrats Pame, This forum is our another family, all agents are useless.



Sim.D said:


> Dear All,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum and i would like to express my gratitude to all the wonderful forum members who have provided a wealth of information regarding the Australian immigration process. It was because of this forum that I was able to complete the entire visa process on my own. Such is the abundance of the information that I never actually had to write any post asking for help. Everything I needed was already there. In fact, I registered on this forum today only.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> Sim


Congrats sim.d and welcome to forum


----------



## maq_qatar

melvic90210 said:


> Hi Maq_Qatar,
> Just one more question buddy.
> In E-medical client my medical status for HIV test was "referred" and after a couple of hours the status changed to "Completed". The report was then submitted to DIBP by the clinic on same day i.e. 20th June. How do i know the status of report. Can you please throw some light on this. My application is processed by my useless agent.


Status of the report you can verify from emedical but if you want to know about referred medical status then you will never know until informed by your CO.

In my case I was informed by my CO.


----------



## arunm86

Hi all,

I have submitted my appln any a month back, but the status still shows as 'submitted' unlike for some others where it shows 'in progress '. Does this mean anything? Do I need to contact DIBP on this? 

Further I also haven't received a bridging for my spouse when I applied, just me and my daughter. Is this a technical glitch on their portal? I spoke to dibp and been told that they are working on it. 

Any1 faced these tech probs before


----------



## superm

arunm86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have submitted my appln any a month back, but the status still shows as 'submitted' unlike for some others where it shows 'in progress '. Does this mean anything? Do I need to contact DIBP on this?
> 
> Further I also haven't received a bridging for my spouse when I applied, just me and my daughter. Is this a technical glitch on their portal? I spoke to dibp and been told that they are working on it.
> 
> Any1 faced these tech probs before


If you have already spoke to DIBP about bridging and they say they are working then yes - that would be glitch; hope that is resolved soon.
Not sure about the 'submitted' status though. But I believe you do not need to stress on that, as this online status are dodgy; and if you have already received bridging visa based on your application then it should be alright, right?


----------



## arunm86

Thanks mate, 

Hope this 'tech glitch' is not holding my processing back!


----------



## sandysehta

Thanks for the info Sim


Sim.D said:


> Hi Sandy,
> 
> I only informed my CO in the beginning that there might be some delay in getting the FBI clearance. I didn't contact her after that.
> My Visa was processed by Adelaide Team 4.
> 
> Sim


----------



## chiku2006

Good morning guys !!!

My visa was granted this morning. ..

I am super duper excited. .

All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


----------



## sandysehta

Great news chiku! Congrats :clap2:


chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa got granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hooe to see you soon in Aussie land !!


----------



## chiku2006

sandysehta said:


> Great news chiku! Congrats :clap2:


Thanks Sandy


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Hi All,

Please clarify my below question.
(1) I m the primary applicant and I am currently processing 190 skilled visa
(2) I have also added my wife and my daughter in my visa application.

Once visa is granted, Is it compulsory that we all 3 of us need to together to activate our visa ?

I am planning to land there first and get a job and then bring my family (however I will ensure that first entry date criteria is met).

Please let me know.

Regards,
Shan.


----------



## arjunsydney

chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


Congrats for all your Hardwork !!


----------



## chiku2006

arjunsydney said:


> Congrats for all your Hardwork !!


Thanks Arjun, cheers mate !!


----------



## sandysehta

I called up DIBP today. After 65 minutes of waiting someone finally picked up my call (I spoke to an Australian ). When I inquired about the status of my Visa application, she asked whether I had applied myself or through an agent. I said I did it through an agent. She said in that case you should contact your agent for an update. If any further documents are required then your CO will contact your agent. I asked for the direct number of my CO or processing team and she said it cannot be provided 
Why the hell did I use an agent


----------



## Arunvas

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please clarify my below question.
> (1) I m the primary applicant and I am currently processing 190 skilled visa
> (2) I have also added my wife and my daughter in my visa application.
> 
> Once visa is granted, Is it compulsory that we all 3 of us need to together to activate our visa ?
> 
> I am planning to land there first and get a job and then bring my family (however I will ensure that first entry date criteria is met).
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Regards,
> Shan.


Shan, You can execute your plan straight away!!! There is no necessity that every applicants has to activate visas in one go! All the Best!!!


----------



## austrailadream

sandysehta said:


> I called up DIBP today. After 65 minutes of waiting someone finally picked up my call (I spoke to an Australian ). When I inquired about the status of my Visa application, she asked whether I had applied myself or through an agent. I said I did it through an agent. She said in that case you should contact your agent for an update. If any further documents are required then your CO will contact your agent. I asked for the direct number of my CO or processing team and she said it cannot be provided
> Why the hell did I use an agent


yes, that is the question, why you used an agent for it while it is pretty straight forward to do it by yourself. Btw, your speed of CO allocation looks pretty fast. So, I guess if CO has not asked for any other documents, then your grant should be just around the corner. Just have little more patience.


----------



## Arunvas

chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


Congrats Mr.VP!!! Yesterday you had exhausted, today you are enjoying


----------



## chiku2006

Arunvas said:


> Congrats Mr.VP!!! Yesterday you had exhausted, today you are enjoying


Thanks Arun


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


Congrats brother


----------



## amitferns

sandysehta said:


> I called up DIBP today. After 65 minutes of waiting someone finally picked up my call (I spoke to an Australian ). When I inquired about the status of my Visa application, she asked whether I had applied myself or through an agent. I said I did it through an agent. She said in that case you should contact your agent for an update. If any further documents are required then your CO will contact your agent. I asked for the direct number of my CO or processing team and she said it cannot be provided
> Why the hell did I use an agent


How did you get to know about CO allocation? Did you receive a mail? If yes then CO details would be mentioned. You may be able to communicate directly with the CO and check the status.


----------



## amitferns

chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


Congrats and all the best for the next step


----------



## Guest

chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


Congrats.... One more down... arty:


----------



## ALIPA

Congratulations chiku2006.. it seems co has read your posts (2 days back) in here.


----------



## bdapplicant

You can terminate the contact expressing your dissatisfaction. Email him to upload the docs at immiaccount. if he does not agree then keep the proof of email copy and terminate the contact and switch to another agent or conduct the application by yourself by opening your own immi account and importing the file through TRN number.



AussiePR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my Visa in June through an agent and have provided him all the required documents. However, he hasn't uploaded any of the documents yet and says that he would be emailing it to the CO directly when one is allocated.
> 
> Is this OK? Would it have any kind of impact to my application / CO allocation?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## monte1

*Congrats*



chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


Congrats Chiku, I remember how desperate you were feeling a few days back and here it is, in your hands. The amount of patience you have shown is really appreciable, let the feeling of victory sink in, weekend is just around the corner, calls for a celebration.

Many wishes for your future journey...


----------



## maq_qatar

chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


Congrats mate and good luck for future process

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## AussiePR

chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


Congrats Chiku.


----------



## garrying

hi guys,

Congrats to all for getting grant! Is there anyone out there who got grant with 6 bands or more in IELTS but less than 7 bands? How many points were you guys making? Because I can only reach 60 points even with SS?

BTW I am assessed as software engineer.

Please advise.

thanks in advance


----------



## prseeker

chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


I hope you remember our conversation and my prediction day before yesterday . 
Very happy for you , Congratulations to you and your family . Best of luck . 

If possible share a small write up about your PR journey .
Cheers


----------



## kevin538

chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


Congrats wish you all the best..


----------



## chiku2006

ALIPA said:


> Congratulations chiku2006.. it seems co has read your posts (2 days back) in here.


Thanks Alipa !!!

She surely did


----------



## chiku2006

kevin538 said:


> Congrats wish you all the best..


Thanks buddy !!


----------



## Sherio

Sherio said:


> Dear seniors, I need your advice regarding immiaccount statuses
> 
> I have already completed my medicals on 19 June, and the panel doctor have uploaded them to the DIBP on 1 July. The link to organize health examinations in my immiaccount disappeared and was showing "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship"
> 
> When I just opened my immiaccount today, I found that this status was changed to "The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required......"
> 
> Also, I have already sent by email all the PCC's and Forms 80 & 1221 to my CO on 1 July, I uploaded the same on my immiaccount and the status is showing "received". However, even though the status is still "received", I got a new link saying "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant", when I click it, I get referred to download form 80.
> 
> Is there something I should do? Did any body face the same situation? I am really confused and puzzled right now!


Anyone??


----------



## dsm

Hello All

I got my grant after sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much wait.

I lodged 189 visa in Nov 2013.

Reason for delay is ACS deducted 4 years of experience but i lodged visa by counting all experince. So DIBP took time to make decision.

I lost hope of getting visa but today finaaally i got the grant.


----------



## chiku2006

monte1 said:


> Congrats Chiku, I remember how desperate you were feeling a few days back and here it is, in your hands. The amount of patience you have shown is really appreciable, let the feeling of victory sink in, weekend is just around the corner, calls for a celebration.
> 
> Many wishes for your future journey...


Thanks Monte for your wishes buddy


----------



## garrying

dsm said:


> Hello All
> 
> I got my grant after sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much wait.
> 
> I lodged 189 visa in Nov 2013.
> 
> Reason for delay is ACS deducted 4 years of experience but i lodged visa by counting all experince. So DIBP took time to make decision.
> 
> I lost hope of getting visa but today finaaally i got the grant.


Hi DSM,

Can you please advise if you were reaching 60 points even after 4 years of experience was deducted? Because I have seen ACD reducing experience and DIBP then reducing points too as a result.

thank you


----------



## akj

Congratulations to all who received there visas. Hope for others it will follow soon.


----------



## AussiePR

dsm said:


> Hello All
> 
> I got my grant after sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much wait.
> 
> I lodged 189 visa in Nov 2013.
> 
> Reason for delay is ACS deducted 4 years of experience but i lodged visa by counting all experince. So DIBP took time to make decision.
> 
> I lost hope of getting visa but today finaaally i got the grant.


Congrats dsm. Wish you all the very best! 

Can you please add a signature along with your timelines?


----------



## Sasha2013

AussiePR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged my Visa in June through an agent and have provided him all the required documents. However, he hasn't uploaded any of the documents yet and says that he would be emailing it to the CO directly when one is allocated.
> 
> Is this OK? Would it have any kind of impact to my application / CO allocation?
> 
> Thanks.


Are you in Dubai? My agent did the same and I applied in March and still no sign of grant!!


----------



## Sasha2013

AussiePR said:


> I completely agree with you Max. I have provided him all the required documents including PCC.
> 
> Would it affect my application / CO allocation in any way?
> 
> I understand I tend to lose a chance to receive a direct grant in this case, and it will add a couple of days to the processing time because CO would request for the documents and then the agent would email it to him. But is there any other impact apart from this?
> 
> I feel helpless at this stage. But what option do I have now?
> 
> Can I threaten him to file a complaint against him in the office of MARA as he is a registered MARA agent?


I also want to add that I already have 1 refusal to my name, that's because last time I had asked the same agent to upload all docs and they uploaded wrong doc. 

Btw, they are MARA certified agents.


----------



## lovetosmack

garrying said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Congrats to all for getting grant! Is there anyone out there who got grant with 6 bands or more in IELTS but less than 7 bands? How many points were you guys making? Because I can only reach 60 points even with SS?
> 
> BTW I am assessed as software engineer.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> thanks in advance


garrying: This thread is for 189 & 190 visa applied & waiting candidates. Would you mind posting your queries in the relevant thread or open a new thread for yourself.

How many points is a generic question. 60 is enough to lodge your EOI.
ACS - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-living-australia/174930-acs-processing.html
Since you are waiting to submit your EOI, the most relevant thread for your queries would be EOI Submitted Club - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club.html


----------



## AussiePR

Sasha2013 said:


> Are you in Dubai? My agent did the same and I applied in March and still no sign of grant!!


No, I am from Mumbai. Seems all agents are the same.

Since you have done your PCC & Meds a few weeks back, I believe your grant is just around the corner. Wait for a few more days and then send a polite email to the CO asking your the status of your application.


----------



## AussiePR

Sasha2013 said:


> I also want to add that I already have 1 refusal to my name, that's because last time I had asked the same agent to upload all docs and they uploaded wrong doc.
> 
> Btw, they are MARA certified agents.


If your agent made a mistake in uploading your docs due to which your visa was refused, why did you choose him again for the second time?

Does uploading wrong docs result in visa refusal?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sasha2013 said:


> I also want to add that I already have 1 refusal to my name, that's because last time I had asked the same agent to upload all docs and they uploaded wrong doc.
> 
> Btw, they are MARA certified agents.


if you get refusal because the agent was an idiot, why would you go back to the same agent????????


----------



## TheExpatriate

AussiePR said:


> If your agent made a mistake in uploading your docs due to which your visa was refused, why did you choose him again for the second time?
> 
> Does uploading wrong docs result in visa refusal?


yeah I wonder how wrong were they to get refused? 

Usually COs would notify you of wrong/missing documents (happened with me) and give you a grace period to recover it


----------



## Sasha2013

AussiePR said:


> If your agent made a mistake in uploading your docs due to which your visa was refused, why did you choose him again for the second time?
> 
> Does uploading wrong docs result in visa refusal?


Yes, my visa was refused because of them. I filed again through them because they agreed to pay my visa fees the second time. Moreover, the kind of mistake they did, no one would have thought would result in a visa refusal. I would say we picked them after some research and they are the best among the lot. I can't imagine how the others would be!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sasha2013 said:


> Yes, my visa was refused because of them. I filed again through them because they agreed to pay my visa fees the second time. Moreover, the kind of mistake they did, no one would have thought would result in a visa refusal. I would say we picked them after some research and they are the best among the lot. I can't imagine how the others would be!!!


if you don't mind me asking, what mistake was it?


----------



## Sasha2013

TheExpatriate said:


> yeah I wonder how wrong were they to get refused?
> 
> Usually COs would notify you of wrong/missing documents (happened with me) and give you a grace period to recover it


Well, this is what happened - I got my Skills accessed from ACS. After that I filed my EOI. After that I saw there was a typo in my ACS letter. Wrote back to ACS about the typo. ACS issued a new letter with the current date. In the meanwhile got an invitation from EOI. All this resulted in EOI date to be prior to ACS letter date. CO thought I jumped the queue by filing EOI before ACS. Rejection without question!!!

The mistake my agent did was that he should have uploaded the old ACS letter also along with the new one. But it didn't occur to anyone that one date could result in direct rejection. This only shows lack of experience.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sasha2013 said:


> Well, this is what happened - I got my Skills accessed from ACS. After that I filed my EOI. After that I saw there was a typo in my ACS letter. Wrote back to ACS about the typo. ACS issued a new letter with the current date. In the meanwhile got an invitation from EOI. All this resulted in EOI date to be prior to ACS letter date. CO thought I jumped the queue by filing EOI before ACS. Rejection without question!!!
> 
> The mistake my agent did was that he should have uploaded the old ACS letter also along with the new one. But it didn't occur to anyone that one date could result in direct rejection. This only shows lack of experience.


well that is a serious mistake....... the agent should've uploaded both letters + correspondence with ACS + explanation why you are sending two ACS letters


----------



## vinil

Sasha2013 said:


> Yes, my visa was refused because of them. I filed again through them because they agreed to pay my visa fees the second time. Moreover, the kind of mistake they did, no one would have thought would result in a visa refusal. I would say we picked them after some research and they are the best among the lot. I can't imagine how the others would be!!!


Hi Sasha

would you mind telling me your agent details as i am doing a research on agents as i would like to apply for my partner visa from Dubai... Any help from you could assist

Thanks Vinil


----------



## Sasha2013

chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


Congratulations and all the very best for your life ahead!!

I believe you got your grant from Team 2, isn't it?


----------



## Sasha2013

vinil said:


> Hi Sasha
> 
> would you mind telling me your agent details as i am doing a research on agents as i would like to apply for my partner visa from Dubai... Any help from you could assist
> 
> Thanks Vinil


I will send you a PM now.


----------



## vinil

Sasha2013 said:


> I will send you a PM now.


Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sasha2013 said:


> Are you in Dubai? My agent did the same and I applied in March and still no sign of grant!!



is your agent's name consisting of three partners' names, and the office is in a building on SZR?


----------



## Sasha2013

TheExpatriate said:


> is your agent's name consisting of three partners' names, and the office is in a building on SZR?


You are right. Yours too?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sasha2013 said:


> You are right. Yours too?


LOL .... yes

I recognized them the moment you said they do not want to upload documents until CO allocation. this is their modus operandi


----------



## thomasvo

I have a question regarding sponsorship by NSW. Their new online system will be introduced on the 14th of July and there will be 4 separate timeframes in which you can apply for sponsorship.
Do you know if you can apply more than once (not in the same timeframe ofcourse)? For example I apply in july and I get rejected. Will I be able to apply in the next timeframe ?(which is in october or november I think)

Another question is regarding paperwork. I have a positive skill assessment from ACS but I can't claim any work experience (because of the deduction ACS does for the first few years). Will I need to provide payslips for that job? If so, do I need to get them translated and notarised?


----------



## Sasha2013

TheExpatriate said:


> LOL .... yes
> 
> I recognized them the moment you said they do not want to upload documents until CO allocation. this is their modus operandi


Btw, how did you find out about employer verification. I don't think the agent would have told you!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sasha2013 said:


> Btw, how did you find out about employer verification. I don't think the agent would have told you!!


directly contacted DIBP.


----------



## enida

chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


Hi chiku2006,
Great news. Many congrats, lots of luck and blessings. I guess you must be truly happy after a long wait.
Enjoy!


----------



## enida

dsm said:


> Hello All
> 
> I got my grant after sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much wait.
> 
> I lodged 189 visa in Nov 2013.
> 
> Reason for delay is ACS deducted 4 years of experience but i lodged visa by counting all experince. So DIBP took time to make decision.
> 
> I lost hope of getting visa but today finaaally i got the grant.


Congrats and lots of luck with your new life in Oz.


----------



## bhagyesh

Guys,

How long does it take normally to get nomination for NSW state sponsorship? 

and What are the chances to get nominated with ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer) ?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

manmvk said:


> Hi Dev,
> 
> Normally an agent should use his/her Organisation account where s/he can view/update all his/her clients’ applications. Always the applicant has the right to create his/her Individual Immi account where s/he gets all the current status about his/her application. To create Individual Immi account, click on ImmiAccount and under the “Create an ImmiAccount (individuals) click on create an ImmiAccount which will take you to new window where you need to enter your login details and five secret questions and click create. For future reference just take a Printscreen of these '5' question and answer and keep it with you
> 
> After creating the account, login to your Immi account then import your application using your TRN, Passport Number, DOB,Given and Family Name. Select application type as “Point Based Skill Migration Visa (189/190/489) and enter your TRN in Reference Number column. It will also ask you in between that whether you are individual visa applicants/ a person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process/ authorised recipient/ a friend of the applicant, etc… After all this, you can view/manage your application under My Application. Under My Preference you can manage your application alert where you will get a notification when your Case Officer contacts your agent.
> 
> Hope this info help you.
> 
> Cheers!


can i be able to use this with VETASSESS application status ???


----------



## AussiePR

TheExpatriate said:


> LOL .... yes
> 
> I recognized them the moment you said they do not want to upload documents until CO allocation. this is their modus operandi


Yes, I don't understand why would they not upload the documents until CO allocation when the Australian Immigration website clearly states to upload it along with the application. Following is what I found from their website:

Lodge your application online

Pay the initial visa application charge by credit card when you apply.

*Upload your documents through your ImmiAccount when you lodge your online application. This will help reduce delays in processing the application.*


----------



## Sasha2013

AussiePR said:


> Yes, I don't understand why would they not upload the documents until CO allocation when the Australian Immigration website clearly states to upload it along with the application. Following is what I found from their website:
> 
> Lodge your application online
> 
> Pay the initial visa application charge by credit card when you apply.
> 
> *Upload your documents through your ImmiAccount when you lodge your online application. This will help reduce delays in processing the application.*


The only problem is, if something goes wrong, like in my case, the agents will blame you for pushing them to upload the docs. The reason the agents give for not uploading docs is that after CO allocation, a communication opens up, and reduces the chances of direct refusal like in my case.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sasha2013 said:


> The only problem is, if something goes wrong, like in my case, the agents will blame you for pushing them to upload the docs. The reason the agents give for not uploading docs is that after CO allocation, a communication opens up, and reduces the chances of direct refusal like in my case.


this is what they told me .... a query is better than a direct refusal


----------



## lovetosmack

bhagyesh said:


> Guys,
> 
> How long does it take normally to get nomination for NSW state sponsorship?
> 
> and What are the chances to get nominated with ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer) ?





thomasvo said:


> I have a question regarding sponsorship by NSW. Their new online system will be introduced on the 14th of July and there will be 4 separate timeframes in which you can apply for sponsorship.
> Do you know if you can apply more than once (not in the same timeframe ofcourse)? For example I apply in july and I get rejected. Will I be able to apply in the next timeframe ?(which is in october or november I think)
> 
> Another question is regarding paperwork. I have a positive skill assessment from ACS but I can't claim any work experience (because of the deduction ACS does for the first few years). Will I need to provide payslips for that job? If so, do I need to get them translated and notarised?


thomasvo & bhagyesh: Guys, you are posting your queries in a totally wrong place. There is a separate thread for NSW applicants. Post your queries there & stop cross posting in other threads. Here it is - www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...8749-nsw-state-sponsorship-progress-1027.html


----------



## cancerianlrules

Hi Folks

I am contemplating doing my medicals prior to Visa Lodgement. I expect my medicals to be referred for further checks as I suffered from Tuberculosis in 2004. 

I am wondering if anyone is aware as to when the medicals get referred for further checks! Does it happen after completing the preliminary medical exams or when the CO is allocated?

I will not be able to apply for the Visa until about 1st week of August, would doing my medicals early mean I'll be able to appear for further test early or that only happens after CO allocation?

Any thoughts will be appreciated.

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am contemplating doing my medicals prior to Visa Lodgement. I expect my medicals to be referred for further checks as I suffered from Tuberculosis in 2004.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone is aware as to when the medicals get referred for further checks! Does it happen after completing the preliminary medical exams or when the CO is allocated?
> 
> I will not be able to apply for the Visa until about 1st week of August, would doing my medicals early mean I'll be able to appear for further test early or that only happens after CO allocation?
> 
> Any thoughts will be appreciated.
> 
> Regards


they will not be referred until the CO is allocated


----------



## rocky198

Hi all,

I did visa filing on 29 May with all docs front loaded. see my timeline. Does anyone on the same boat of no CO allocation? Just worried


----------



## steverds

rocky198 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I did visa filing on 29 May with all docs front loaded. see my timeline. Does anyone on the same boat of no CO allocation? Just worried



Applied on 13th May. No CO allocated yet. Hopefully will get some news soon.


----------



## arunm86

Sherio said:


> Anyone??


Hi sherio 

Any updates on ur status


----------



## Nishant Dundas

chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


Finally the day has come for you my friend!!! So happy to see your happiness!!!
See you soon.
In case you planning for Sydney, please pm me, am trying to group all of similar guys to help each other out there

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf

chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

dsm said:


> Hello All
> 
> I got my grant after sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much wait.
> 
> I lodged 189 visa in Nov 2013.
> 
> Reason for delay is ACS deducted 4 years of experience but i lodged visa by counting all experince. So DIBP took time to make decision.
> 
> I lost hope of getting visa but today finaaally i got the grant.


Congrats!


----------



## Hmenon

chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


Congratulations buddy , which visa is it ?


----------



## Arunvas

dsm said:


> Hello All
> 
> I got my grant after sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much wait.
> 
> I lodged 189 visa in Nov 2013.
> 
> Reason for delay is ACS deducted 4 years of experience but i lodged visa by counting all experince. So DIBP took time to make decision.
> 
> I lost hope of getting visa but today finaaally i got the grant.


Congrats DSM!!!

You are the ONE lucky guy in any corner of the world!!! Even after over claiming the experience than what ACS has evaluated, you got the GRANT!!! 

How did you manage? Could you elaborate?


----------



## owais83

I have a question regarding criminal records

I recently took my police clearance from Turkish Cyprus .
and I found that there is a criminal offense(Theft) on it.It dates back to 10/2002.
my question is , would it make me inadmissible to Australia, there was no jail time involved , a fee of nearly 100 dollars was the fine . and since then I have no criminal records anywhere.

Is it possible that I will be rejected o the basis of criminal offense?

Thank you


----------



## anandrajj

steverds said:


> Applied on 13th May. No CO allocated yet. Hopefully will get some news soon.


Any updates on ur status?


----------



## steverds

anandrajj said:


> Any updates on ur status?


Still shows "in progress".


----------



## maq_qatar

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am contemplating doing my medicals prior to Visa Lodgement. I expect my medicals to be referred for further checks as I suffered from Tuberculosis in 2004.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone is aware as to when the medicals get referred for further checks! Does it happen after completing the preliminary medical exams or when the CO is allocated?
> 
> I will not be able to apply for the Visa until about 1st week of August, would doing my medicals early mean I'll be able to appear for further test early or that only happens after CO allocation?
> 
> Any thoughts will be appreciated.
> 
> Regards


Hi,

If you have medical history your medical will be graded as B and auto referred to MOC.

please read the below link for your medical queries

Arranging a Health Examination

it has mentioned there

*You will not be advised of your results until after you have lodged a visa application. If a significant health condition is identified by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth as part of the immigration health assessment process, a final opinion on your case will also not be provided until you have lodged a visa application. *

You can advice your hospital for sputum test before submitting to DIBP, this will save your time.


----------



## maq_qatar

chiku2006 said:


> Good morning guys !!!
> 
> My visa was granted this morning. ..
> 
> I am super duper excited. .
> 
> All the best guys and hope to see you soon in Aussie land !!


Many congratulation to you dear



dsm said:


> Hello All
> 
> I got my grant after sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much wait.
> 
> I lodged 189 visa in Nov 2013.
> 
> Reason for delay is ACS deducted 4 years of experience but i lodged visa by counting all experince. So DIBP took time to make decision.
> 
> I lost hope of getting visa but today finaaally i got the grant.


Lucky man where quoting exp which was not consider by ACS people r getting visa refusal but your case surprising. Great work dude. Good luck


----------



## prseeker

owais83 said:


> I have a question regarding criminal records
> 
> I recently took my police clearance from Turkish Cyprus .
> and I found that there is a criminal offense(Theft) on it.It dates back to 10/2002.
> my question is , would it make me inadmissible to Australia, there was no jail time involved , a fee of nearly 100 dollars was the fine . and since then I have no criminal records anywhere.
> 
> Is it possible that I will be rejected o the basis of criminal offense?
> 
> Thank you


It should not be a problem . Jail term of more than 12 months (cumulative) is a problem .


----------



## Sherio

arunm86 said:


> Hi sherio
> 
> Any updates on ur status


Well.. 

Health status automatically changed again to "No health examinations are required......". However, the link for "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is still there...


----------



## TheExpatriate

owais83 said:


> I have a question regarding criminal records
> 
> I recently took my police clearance from Turkish Cyprus .
> and I found that there is a criminal offense(Theft) on it.It dates back to 10/2002.
> my question is , would it make me inadmissible to Australia, there was no jail time involved , a fee of nearly 100 dollars was the fine . and since then I have no criminal records anywhere.
> 
> Is it possible that I will be rejected o the basis of criminal offense?
> 
> Thank you


is it a real charge, or a name mismatch or something like this?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sherio said:


> Well..
> 
> Health status automatically changed again to "No health examinations are required......". However, the link for "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" is still there...


the links are irrelevant. Don't worry.


----------



## raijatt

can i upload documents to my file through my immi account or should my agent load it through his ?
can we both upload it and it will be fine?


----------



## cancerianlrules

maq_qatar said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you have medical history your medical will be graded as B and auto referred to MOC.
> 
> please read the below link for your medical queries
> 
> Arranging a Health Examination
> 
> it has mentioned there
> 
> You will not be advised of your results until after you have lodged a visa application. If a significant health condition is identified by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth as part of the immigration health assessment process, a final opinion on your case will also not be provided until you have lodged a visa application.
> 
> You can advice your hospital for sputum test before submitting to DIBP, this will save your time.


Thanks bro, shall try the same


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> I am contemplating doing my medicals prior to Visa Lodgement. I expect my medicals to be referred for further checks as I suffered from Tuberculosis in 2004.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone is aware as to when the medicals get referred for further checks! Does it happen after completing the preliminary medical exams or when the CO is allocated?
> 
> I will not be able to apply for the Visa until about 1st week of August, would doing my medicals early mean I'll be able to appear for further test early or that only happens after CO allocation?
> 
> Any thoughts will be appreciated.
> 
> Regards


Hi Cancerian

As per my understanding of medicals, you'll need to declare on 'My Health Declaration' before generating HAP id that you have had an instance of TB in the past. So when you generate HAP Id/letter it will show this declaration. The clinic you go to for your medicals will ask you to undergo additional tests. Doctors at the clinic have this authority. So, in my opinion, you'll not be required to wait until CO allocation. I know this from the experience of someone going through medicals at the same clinic as mine. They had some occurrences of jaundice in the past, so doctor required them to undergo additional liver tests before submitting it to DIBP. An incidentally there was a girl whom I overheard talking to someone about being asked to come to clinic again for an additional X-Ray. She may have had a TB history, just my thought.

I hope this helps.

Max


----------



## jr16

Woke up this morning to the best news of the grant notification! 

Here's my brief timeline for mobile users:

189 EOI submitted 11 May
Invited and applied onshore 12 May
Medicals and Aust Police Clearance done before application in April 2014
Singapore COC uploaded 7 July 
Direct grant from Adelaide Team 23 on 10 July.

I would like to share a little more about the last month for the benefit of other forum members. Essentially, you only get out what you put in. 

On June 13, I rang DIBP one month after lodgement for an update because I needed a referral letter to apply for the Singapore COC. Found out that my case had been allocated to Adelaide Team 23 but not yet looked at. Emailed Team 23 for the referral letter and received it a few days later with the email further stating that they would be in contact once an initial assessment of my application had been undertaken. This was sent by LM from Team 7 from the GSM Adelaide email address. I received and uploaded my Singapore COC on Monday, 7 July. I also sent an email to the GSM Adelaide address on Monday stating that the last of my documents had been uploaded and I expect no further action on my end unless directed by DIBP. Exactly three days later, the direct grant notification email was received from Adelaide Team 23.

As for me personally, I've been living in Australia for 8 years now. Really glad the 2 month wait is over and I'll be starting full time work later this month. I want to thank every kind soul in this forum for the help and support I've received. Congratulations to those getting their grants and best of luck for those waiting. Keep the faith going. I will hang around the forum and try to help where possible.

God bless


----------



## amitferns

jr16 said:


> Woke up this morning to the best news of the grant notification!
> 
> Here's my brief timeline for mobile users:
> 
> 189 EOI submitted 11 May
> Invited and applied onshore 12 May
> Medicals and Aust Police Clearance done before application in April 2014
> Singapore COC uploaded 7 July
> Direct grant from Adelaide Team 23 on 10 July.
> 
> I would like to share a little more about the last month for the benefit of other forum members. Essentially, you only get out what you put in.
> 
> On June 13, I rang DIBP one month after lodgement for an update because I needed a referral letter to apply for the Singapore COC. Found out that my case had been allocated to Adelaide Team 23 but not yet looked at. Emailed Team 23 for the referral letter and received it a few days later with the email further stating that they would be in contact once an initial assessment of my application had been undertaken. This was sent by LM from Team 7 from the GSM Adelaide email address. I received and uploaded my Singapore COC on Monday, 7 July. I also sent an email to the GSM Adelaide address on Monday stating that the last of my documents had been uploaded and I expect no further action on my end unless directed by DIBP. Exactly three days later, the direct grant notification email was received from Adelaide Team 23.
> 
> As for me personally, I've been living in Australia for 8 years now. Really glad the 2 month wait is over and I'll be starting full time work later this month. I want to thank every kind soul in this forum for the help and support I've received. Congratulations to those getting their grants and best of luck for those waiting. Keep the faith going. I will hang around the forum and try to help where possible.
> 
> God bless


Congratulations.....


----------



## Waqarali20005

jr16 said:


> Woke up this morning to the best news of the grant notification!
> 
> Here's my brief timeline for mobile users:
> 
> 189 EOI submitted 11 May
> Invited and applied onshore 12 May
> Medicals and Aust Police Clearance done before application in April 2014
> Singapore COC uploaded 7 July
> Direct grant from Adelaide Team 23 on 10 July.
> 
> I would like to share a little more about the last month for the benefit of other forum members. Essentially, you only get out what you put in.
> 
> On June 13, I rang DIBP one month after lodgement for an update because I needed a referral letter to apply for the Singapore COC. Found out that my case had been allocated to Adelaide Team 23 but not yet looked at. Emailed Team 23 for the referral letter and received it a few days later with the email further stating that they would be in contact once an initial assessment of my application had been undertaken. This was sent by LM from Team 7 from the GSM Adelaide email address. I received and uploaded my Singapore COC on Monday, 7 July. I also sent an email to the GSM Adelaide address on Monday stating that the last of my documents had been uploaded and I expect no further action on my end unless directed by DIBP. Exactly three days later, the direct grant notification email was received from Adelaide Team 23.
> 
> As for me personally, I've been living in Australia for 8 years now. Really glad the 2 month wait is over and I'll be starting full time work later this month. I want to thank every kind soul in this forum for the help and support I've received. Congratulations to those getting their grants and best of luck for those waiting. Keep the faith going. I will hang around the forum and try to help where possible.
> 
> God bless


Thats wonderful!!! Congrats!


----------



## tipzstamatic

jr16 said:


> Woke up this morning to the best news of the grant notification! Here's my brief timeline for mobile users: 189 EOI submitted 11 May Invited and applied onshore 12 May Medicals and Aust Police Clearance done before application in April 2014 Singapore COC uploaded 7 July Direct grant from Adelaide Team 23 on 10 July. I would like to share a little more about the last month for the benefit of other forum members. Essentially, you only get out what you put in. On June 13, I rang DIBP one month after lodgement for an update because I needed a referral letter to apply for the Singapore COC. Found out that my case had been allocated to Adelaide Team 23 but not yet looked at. Emailed Team 23 for the referral letter and received it a few days later with the email further stating that they would be in contact once an initial assessment of my application had been undertaken. This was sent by LM from Team 7 from the GSM Adelaide email address. I received and uploaded my Singapore COC on Monday, 7 July. I also sent an email to the GSM Adelaide address on Monday stating that the last of my documents had been uploaded and I expect no further action on my end unless directed by DIBP. Exactly three days later, the direct grant notification email was received from Adelaide Team 23. As for me personally, I've been living in Australia for 8 years now. Really glad the 2 month wait is over and I'll be starting full time work later this month. I want to thank every kind soul in this forum for the help and support I've received. Congratulations to those getting their grants and best of luck for those waiting. Keep the faith going. I will hang around the forum and try to help where possible. God bless


Congrats! I've been wondering on the timeline of Singapore COC and the grant. I got mine last July 8.


----------



## sing_sl

*Points claimed on Experience not assessd by ACS*

Hi All,

First of all tanks a lot for all who share information and answer questions; those really helped me to lodge my application on my own.

I have a question:
In my ACS assessment, they have only assessed my 4years of experience where as I'm claiming 8 years in my application (Actually I have 10 years relevant experience). ACS didn't include the rest of my experience because they said the reference letters are not detail enough; not including work details (For three companies I have worked for I send the standard reference letter given by HR). After they have mentioned this in a email, I have got the detail reference letters and posted to them, but they have processed and sent me the results before receive those documents.

For all those experience I have solid proofs on top of the reference letters, like history of CPF contribution (Central provident fund -Singapore) and employment pass under the company names (Visa on my passport with the company names). These documents I have already uploaded.

What shall I do now?
Wait for the CO to contact and explain the scenario or apply for ACS again and upload the second results?
Or will I get a direct reject?
Please help on this.

I have applied for 189 on 16/06/2014

Thank you.


----------



## cancerianlrules

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Cancerian
> 
> As per my understanding of medicals, you'll need to declare on 'My Health Declaration' before generating HAP id that you have had an instance of TB in the past. So when you generate HAP Id/letter it will show this declaration. The clinic you go to for your medicals will ask you to undergo additional tests. Doctors at the clinic have this authority. So, in my opinion, you'll not be required to wait until CO allocation. I know this from the experience of someone going through medicals at the same clinic as mine. They had some occurrences of jaundice in the past, so doctor required them to undergo additional liver tests before submitting it to DIBP. An incidentally there was a girl whom I overheard talking to someone about being asked to come to clinic again for an additional X-Ray. She may have had a TB history, just my thought.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Max


Sounds good max! I will do that I guess. Cheers


----------



## steverds

sing_sl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all tanks a lot for all who share information and answer questions; those really helped me to lodge my application on my own.
> 
> I have a question:
> In my ACS assessment, they have only assessed my 4years of experience where as I'm claiming 8 years in my application (Actually I have 10 years relevant experience). ACS didn't include the rest of my experience because they said the reference letters are not detail enough; not including work details (For three companies I have worked for I send the standard reference letter given by HR). After they have mentioned this in a email, I have got the detail reference letters and posted to them, but they have processed and sent me the results before receive those documents.
> 
> For all those experience I have solid proofs on top of the reference letters, like history of CPF contribution (Central provident fund -Singapore) and employment pass under the company names (Visa on my passport with the company names). These documents I have already uploaded.
> 
> What shall I do now?
> Wait for the CO to contact and explain the scenario or apply for ACS again and upload the second results?
> Or will I get a direct reject?
> Please help on this.
> 
> I have applied for 189 on 16/06/2014
> 
> Thank you.



Hi,

Please don't over claim .Go by what ACS has mentioned. There will be a line stating "The following employment after "month xxxx" is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level".

If you over claim,chances of rejection is high.


----------



## tipzstamatic

sing_sl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all tanks a lot for all who share information and answer questions; those really helped me to lodge my application on my own.
> 
> I have a question:
> In my ACS assessment, they have only assessed my 4years of experience where as I'm claiming 8 years in my application (Actually I have 10 years relevant experience). ACS didn't include the rest of my experience because they said the reference letters are not detail enough; not including work details (For three companies I have worked for I send the standard reference letter given by HR). After they have mentioned this in a email, I have got the detail reference letters and posted to them, but they have processed and sent me the results before receive those documents.
> 
> For all those experience I have solid proofs on top of the reference letters, like history of CPF contribution (Central provident fund -Singapore) and employment pass under the company names (Visa on my passport with the company names). These documents I have already uploaded.
> 
> What shall I do now?
> Wait for the CO to contact and explain the scenario or apply for ACS again and upload the second results?
> Or will I get a direct reject?
> Please help on this.
> 
> I have applied for 189 on 16/06/2014
> 
> Thank you.


In the first place, why did you proceed with your EOI and visa lodging when you had something to contest with the results of your ACS? unfortunately, you might have some issue with CO of DIBP since you already over claimed points (by claiming 8 years experience when ACS only assessed 4). If your points go below 60 considering the point change, then you might be in trouble. If it's above 60 still after deduction, then you might still have a chance.

but based on your narration, you "knowingly" overclaimed points instead of clarifying it with ACS first. my advice would be to come clean to the CO with regards to this and explain your situation fully. No use applying for ACS again as 1. you dont know that theyll change the assessment for sure. 2. it will take another several months to complete. 3. im not sure you can change the ACS reference number you put in when you submitted your EOI.


----------



## Moksh

Hi,

Is there any hope for 489 Family Sponsored in 261313 (Software Engineer) with 65 points of getting EOI invitation?


----------



## sing_sl

tipzstamatic said:


> In the first place, why did you proceed with your EOI and visa lodging when you had something to contest with the results of your ACS? unfortunately, you might have some issue with CO of DIBP since you already over claimed points (by claiming 8 years experience when ACS only assessed 4). If your points go below 60 considering the point change, then you might be in trouble. If it's above 60 still after deduction, then you might still have a chance.
> 
> but based on your narration, you "knowingly" overclaimed points instead of clarifying it with ACS first. my advice would be to come clean to the CO with regards to this and explain your situation fully. No use applying for ACS again as 1. you dont know that theyll change the assessment for sure. 2. it will take another several months to complete. 3. im not sure you can change the ACS reference number you put in when you submitted your EOI.


Thank you very much for your prompt reply.

Actually I did everything on my own reading the instructions in immigration website. I have came a cross this forum after submission of application only.

In my understanding according to the instructions in immigration website, DIBP will validate the experience separately. Also, we shall claim more years in EOI than in ACS assessment, for example lets say did the ACS assessment in 2012 and applied for EOI in 2014, where we may claim additional 1.5 years in EOI. Hence, after the reading the instructions I didn't think of reapplying for ACS. Also want to lodge my application before 1st July.

But after reading few posts here, Im bit confused. I'm I missing something here?


----------



## tipzstamatic

sing_sl said:


> Thank you very much for your prompt reply.
> 
> Actually I did everything on my own reading the instructions in immigration website. I have came a cross this forum after submission of application only.
> 
> In my understanding according to the instructions in immigration website, DIBP will validate the experience separately. Also, we shall claim more years in EOI than in ACS assessment, for example lets say did the ACS assessment in 2012 and applied for EOI in 2014, where we may claim additional 1.5 years in EOI. Hence, after the reading the instructions I didn't think of reapplying for ACS. Also want to lodge my application before 1st July.
> 
> But after reading few posts here, Im bit confused. I'm I missing something here?


yes they will validate authenticity of your claims - but ACS is the one who decides which of your years of experience count as "SKILLED" which is what you should be declaring in your EOI (i.e. in your case, skilled experience should only be 4 based on ACS recommendation which you will need to submit to DIBP). 

on your point on the ACS assessment, ACS rules have changed since June 2013. So, if you're one of those in the grey areas where they submitted with old ACS assessment, hmm, it will be entirely up to your CO on the claiming of experience. (ACS now deducts a mandatory 2, 4, 6 or 8 years - depending on your university degree in relation to your occupation).


----------



## sing_sl

tipzstamatic said:


> yes they will validate authenticity of your claims - but ACS is the one who decides which of your years of experience count as "SKILLED" which is what you should be declaring in your EOI (i.e. in your case, skilled experience should only be 4 based on ACS recommendation which you will need to submit to DIBP).
> 
> on your point on the ACS assessment, ACS rules have changed since June 2013. So, if you're one of those in the grey areas where they submitted with old ACS assessment, hmm, it will be entirely up to your CO on the claiming of experience. (ACS now deducts a mandatory 2, 4, 6 or 8 years - depending on your university degree in relation to your occupation).



Yes I have used the ACS assessment received in 2012. Still I couldn't find anywhere in their instructions that we can claim only the years assessed by the authorities.
Mmmmm... seems like I have to redo and repay
Thanks buddy.

Any other information on this?


----------



## tipzstamatic

sing_sl said:


> Yes I have used the ACS assessment received in 2012. Still I couldn't find anywhere in their instructions that we can claim only the years assessed by the authorities.
> Mmmmm... seems like I have to redo and repay
> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Any other information on this?


it will be under the EOI part where it says which experiences are relevant or not. personally i marked those before a said date as NOT RELEVANT because ACS did not consider those years. ultimately, i did not claim any points for employment because after acs deduction i only had less than 3 years.


----------



## jr16

sing_sl said:


> Yes I have used the ACS assessment received in 2012. Still I couldn't find anywhere in their instructions that we can claim only the years assessed by the authorities.
> Mmmmm... seems like I have to redo and repay
> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Any other information on this?



Not to rub salt in your wounds but what do you think is the point of an assessment then? 

All the best with your application anyway.


----------



## jr16

amitferns said:


> Congratulations.....





Waqarali20005 said:


> Thats wonderful!!! Congrats!





tipzstamatic said:


> Congrats! I've been wondering on the timeline of Singapore COC and the grant. I got mine last July 8.



Thank you all!


----------



## shehpar

Hi Guys,

Can I add my mother as Immigrant application while my application is "In process"? What would be the impact


----------



## lovetosmack

shehpar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can I add my mother as Immigrant application while my application is "In process"? What would be the impact


Is your mother dependent on you ? Usually for Skilled Points Migration (189 & 190) it is NOT allowed to add anyone else except spouse & children after the visa is lodged.


----------



## lovetosmack

sing_sl said:


> Yes I have used the ACS assessment received in 2012. Still I couldn't find anywhere in their instructions that we can claim only the years assessed by the authorities.
> Mmmmm... seems like I have to redo and repay
> Thanks buddy.
> 
> Any other information on this?


While I do agree what you did was not the ideal thing, I found something that might pacify you for a bit there. This guy did something like what you did, yet he managed to get the grant. But I am not sure if he has claimed experience pre-dating the Skilled Met Date or post that date. All you can do is wait & pray. Let's see & this too will pass. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-6134.html#post4537722


----------



## shehpar

lovetosmack said:


> Is your mother dependent on you ? Usually for Skilled Points Migration (189 & 190) it is NOT allowed to add anyone else except spouse & children.


Yes. she is dependent on me. I added her non immigrant member at the time of application but CO asked me to remove as my understanding were that non-immigrant member will get the visa but not intend to fly with primary applicants.


----------



## lovetosmack

shehpar said:


> Yes. she is dependent on me. I added her non immigrant member at the time of application but CO asked me to remove as my understanding were that non-immigrant member will get the visa but not intend to fly with primary applicants.


@shehpar: As CO asked you to remove them already it is evident that you *cannot* add her to your current visa application. May I know why your CO asked to remove your mother from the application ? Were you unable to prove that she is dependent on you ? Also, 

Non-migrating Dependent = Dependent on you BUT you *don't* need visa for him/her. Usually this option is for _children from previous relations_.
Migrating Dependent = Dependent on you & *Will* get visa along with you.

...


----------



## nitinmoudgil

lovetosmack said:


> Is your mother dependent on you ? Usually for Skilled Points Migration (189 & 190) it is NOT allowed to add anyone else except spouse & children.


Who said that ?? Mothers are not allowed ??
It says "any other dependent realtive" which includes mother.
Just got mail from australian embassy

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)


----------



## sing_sl

lovetosmack said:


> While I do agree what you did was not the ideal thing, I found something that might pacify you for a bit there. This guy did something like what you did, yet he managed to get the grant. But I am not sure if he has claimed experience pre-dating the Skilled Met Date or post that date. All you can do is wait & pray. Let's see & this too will pass.


Thanks Lovetosmak!!


----------



## lovetosmack

nitinmoudgil said:


> Who said that ?? Mothers are not allowed ??
> It says "any other dependent realtive" which includes mother.
> Just got mail from australian embassy
> 
> Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)





lovetosmack said:


> Is your mother dependent on you ? Usually for Skilled Points Migration (189 & 190) it is NOT allowed to add anyone else except spouse & children *after the visa is lodged*.


I corrected my previous post immediately.  I missed out the part "AFTER LODGING THE VISA". They have to be included in your application while filing itself.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

lovetosmack said:


> I corrected my previous post immediately.  I missed out the part "AFTER LODGING THE VISA". They have to be included in your application while filing itself.


lol thats nice... i mailed embassy directly last week... got reply today...
I am planning to include mine... during the lodging visa...


----------



## shehpar

lovetosmack said:


> @shehpar: As CO asked you to remove them already it is evident that you *cannot* add her to your current visa application. May I know why your CO asked to remove your mother from the application ? Were you unable to prove that she is dependent on you ? Also,
> 
> Non-migrating Dependent = Dependent on you BUT you *don't* need visa for him/her. Usually this option is for _children from previous relations_.
> Migrating Dependent = Dependent on you & *Will* get visa along with you.
> 
> ...


Yes. I have other brother with my mother so CO asked me to provide the she is totally dependent on me which I couldnt prove. Now my other brother are flying abroad so I have chance to prove it now.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

lovetosmack said:


> I corrected my previous post immediately.  I missed out the part "AFTER LODGING THE VISA". They have to be included in your application while filing itself.


Anyways.. my dad expired long time back.. and only sister married in Australia...
I am currently in dubai.. working for an indian company....
Will it be an issue for CO.. while i will be showing that my mother is dependent on me ???

I sent her money each month in her account


----------



## lovetosmack

shehpar said:


> Yes. I have other brother with my mother so CO asked me to provide the she is totally dependent on me which I couldnt prove. Now my other brother are flying abroad so I have chance to prove it now.


* Is your brother's travel temporary or permanent ?
* CO might still question the authenticity of claiming dependency.

Would you mind posting your responses here in this thread ?
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-kids-including-applicants-please-join.html


----------



## lovetosmack

nitinmoudgil said:


> Anyways.. my dad expired long time back.. and only sister married in Australia...
> I am currently in dubai.. working for an indian company....
> Will it be an issue for CO.. while i will be showing that my mother is dependent on me ???
> 
> I sent her money each month in her account


Money is not the only criteria. Let's not disturb this thread.  Can you post your queries and situation in this thread here ? http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-kids-including-applicants-please-join.html


----------



## shehpar

lovetosmack said:


> * Is your brother's travel temporary or permanent ?
> * CO might still question the authenticity of claiming dependency.
> 
> Would you mind posting your responses here in this thread ?
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...se-kids-including-applicants-please-join.html


no. they are relocating on job basis to another country,.


----------



## haq82

shehpar said:


> no. they are relocating on job basis to another country,.


My father passed away last year (i am from a HR country) ....
I inquired CO for the possibility to include my dependant mother and brother .....

This was the reply 
"Migration Regulations 2.08A and 2.08B allow for some family members (spouse, dependent children of the applicant) to be added to a permanent visa application after it is lodged but before it is decided. These regulations do not allow for other family members, including widowed parents and siblings, to be added to an undecided application. If your mother and brother wish to pursue migration to Australia they will need to submit an application in their own right and meet the requirements for grant of a visa. Alternatively you may choose to lodge a further application for skilled migration and include your mother and brother as dependent applicants. This would necessitate paying a new visa application charge for yourself and all dependents. The dependency of all family members would need to be assessed and there is no guarantee that visas would be granted to all family members."


----------



## nitinmoudgil

haq82 said:


> My father passed away last year (i am from a HR country) ....
> I inquired CO for the possibility to include my dependant mother and brother .....
> 
> This was the reply
> "Migration Regulations 2.08A and 2.08B allow for some family members (spouse, dependent children of the applicant) to be added to a permanent visa application after it is lodged but before it is decided. These regulations do not allow for other family members, including widowed parents and siblings, to be added to an undecided application. If your mother and brother wish to pursue migration to Australia they will need to submit an application in their own right and meet the requirements for grant of a visa. Alternatively you may choose to lodge a further application for skilled migration and include your mother and brother as dependent applicants. This would necessitate paying a new visa application charge for yourself and all dependents. The dependency of all family members would need to be assessed and there is no guarantee that visas would be granted to all family members."



This celarly states that..... as part of game... for dependent parents..you need to do before the application


----------



## lovetosmack

haq82 said:


> My father passed away last year (i am from a HR country) ....
> I inquired CO for the possibility to include my dependant mother and brother .....
> 
> This was the reply
> "Migration Regulations 2.08A and 2.08B allow for some family members (spouse, dependent children of the applicant) to be added to a permanent visa application after it is lodged but before it is decided. These regulations do not allow for other family members, including widowed parents and siblings, to be added to an undecided application. If your mother and brother wish to pursue migration to Australia they will need to submit an application in their own right and meet the requirements for grant of a visa. Alternatively you may choose to lodge a further application for skilled migration and include your mother and brother as dependent applicants. This would necessitate paying a new visa application charge for yourself and all dependents. The dependency of all family members would need to be assessed and there is no guarantee that visas would be granted to all family members."


True but he says he has already included her in the application & paid the fees. It is just that the CO was not agreeing since he had his brother in the same city. But now that his brother is leaving, he wants to re-argue the fact that his mother is still his dependent. So, when he says he wants to "add", he is actually talking about re-convincing the CO now that his circumstances have changed.


----------



## enida

jr16 said:


> Woke up this morning to the best news of the grant notification!
> 
> Here's my brief timeline for mobile users:
> 
> 189 EOI submitted 11 May
> Invited and applied onshore 12 May
> Medicals and Aust Police Clearance done before application in April 2014
> Singapore COC uploaded 7 July
> Direct grant from Adelaide Team 23 on 10 July.
> 
> I would like to share a little more about the last month for the benefit of other forum members. Essentially, you only get out what you put in.
> 
> On June 13, I rang DIBP one month after lodgement for an update because I needed a referral letter to apply for the Singapore COC. Found out that my case had been allocated to Adelaide Team 23 but not yet looked at. Emailed Team 23 for the referral letter and received it a few days later with the email further stating that they would be in contact once an initial assessment of my application had been undertaken. This was sent by LM from Team 7 from the GSM Adelaide email address. I received and uploaded my Singapore COC on Monday, 7 July. I also sent an email to the GSM Adelaide address on Monday stating that the last of my documents had been uploaded and I expect no further action on my end unless directed by DIBP. Exactly three days later, the direct grant notification email was received from Adelaide Team 23.
> 
> As for me personally, I've been living in Australia for 8 years now. Really glad the 2 month wait is over and I'll be starting full time work later this month. I want to thank every kind soul in this forum for the help and support I've received. Congratulations to those getting their grants and best of luck for those waiting. Keep the faith going. I will hang around the forum and try to help where possible.
> 
> God bless


God bless you jr16. Congratulations and endless luck.


----------



## jr16

enida said:


> God bless you jr16. Congratulations and endless luck.


Thank you for the kind words. Congrats on your grant too and all the best in your future endeavours!


----------



## reddyvijay

Thanks to god..

Got my Grant.

190 visa offshore

233512- mechanical engineer

wa SS

EOI 12th Dec 2013

Visa Lodged: 20th dec

Case officer Team: 33 24th feb

Delay email : 6/03/2014

Grant- 10th July

Thank you for your support friends.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON. All the best


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi ,

I did applied for 189 Visa on june 2nd week , have uploaded all docs except medicals..When can I probably expect a CO allocated .I think generally they will ask for medicals ..I see a link on the online application for medical requirements ..is it the only intimation for doing medicals..or do CO send a mail as such .. ??

Thanks ,
Eva


----------



## tipzstamatic

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi , I did applied for 189 Visa on june 2nd week , have uploaded all docs except medicals..When can I probably expect a CO allocated .I think generally they will ask for medicals ..I see a link on the online application for medical requirements ..is it the only intimation for doing medicals..or do CO send a mail as such .. ?? Thanks , Eva


You can do the medical as soon as the link is available to get your HAP ID. If you can upload all the documents then much better


----------



## enida

reddyvijay said:


> Thanks to god..
> 
> Got my Grant.
> 
> 190 visa offshore
> 
> 233512- mechanical engineer
> 
> wa SS
> 
> EOI 12th Dec 2013
> 
> Visa Lodged: 20th dec
> 
> Case officer Team: 33 24th feb
> 
> Delay email : 6/03/2014
> 
> Grant- 10th July
> 
> Thank you for your support friends.U WILL GET YOUR GRANT VERY SOON. All the best


Congratulations and all the very best.


----------



## AussiePR

Is it mandatory to generate the HAP ID while going for the Medicals? Can Medicals be done without the ID also?


----------



## lovetosmack

AussiePR said:


> Is it mandatory to generate the HAP ID while going for the Medicals? Can Medicals be done without the ID also?


Of course HAP ID is mandatory. How else will the clinic see your details & upload them to whose file ? Ideally you should have finished your medicals before lodging your visa. Did you do it the other way around ?


----------



## lovetosmack

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I did applied for 189 Visa on june 2nd week , have uploaded all docs except medicals..When can I probably expect a CO allocated .I think generally they will ask for medicals ..I see a link on the online application for medical requirements ..is it the only intimation for doing medicals..or do CO send a mail as such .. ??
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


I guess you can also import your application into a new 'My Health Declarations' in immiaccount & get HAP IDs. But DIBP doesn't suggest to do this way. Not sure why.


----------



## AussiePR

lovetosmack said:


> Of course HAP ID is mandatory. How else will the clinic see your details & upload them to whose file ? Ideally you should have finished your medicals before lodging your visa. Did you do it the other way around ?


I haven't done the Medicals yet. Will be doing it by next week. I believe everyone usually goes for the Medicals after lodging their visa.


----------



## ange76600

I lodged my 190 visa application the 26th of May.
When can I expect my allocation to a CO?
I would like to know if someone else has lodge a 190 visa application in May.
Thanks in advance,
Ange


----------



## lovetosmack

AussiePR said:


> I haven't done the Medicals yet. Will be doing it by next week. I believe everyone usually goes for the Medicals after lodging their visa.


This is for you - Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## lovetosmack

ange76600 said:


> I lodged my 190 visa application the 26th of May.
> When can I expect my allocation to a CO?
> I would like to know if someone else has lodge a 190 visa application in May.
> Thanks in advance,
> Ange


It isn't about just posting questions.  
You have to also try & read the answers rather than multi-posting across all the active threads. Trijunction answered your query on the other thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ed-lets-share-time-lines-588.html#post4555618


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jr16 said:


> Woke up this morning to the best news of the grant notification!
> 
> Here's my brief timeline for mobile users:
> 
> 189 EOI submitted 11 May
> Invited and applied onshore 12 May
> Medicals and Aust Police Clearance done before application in April 2014
> Singapore COC uploaded 7 July
> Direct grant from Adelaide Team 23 on 10 July.
> 
> I would like to share a little more about the last month for the benefit of other forum members. Essentially, you only get out what you put in.
> 
> On June 13, I rang DIBP one month after lodgement for an update because I needed a referral letter to apply for the Singapore COC. Found out that my case had been allocated to Adelaide Team 23 but not yet looked at. Emailed Team 23 for the referral letter and received it a few days later with the email further stating that they would be in contact once an initial assessment of my application had been undertaken. This was sent by LM from Team 7 from the GSM Adelaide email address. I received and uploaded my Singapore COC on Monday, 7 July. I also sent an email to the GSM Adelaide address on Monday stating that the last of my documents had been uploaded and I expect no further action on my end unless directed by DIBP. Exactly three days later, the direct grant notification email was received from Adelaide Team 23.
> 
> As for me personally, I've been living in Australia for 8 years now. Really glad the 2 month wait is over and I'll be starting full time work later this month. I want to thank every kind soul in this forum for the help and support I've received. Congratulations to those getting their grants and best of luck for those waiting. Keep the faith going. I will hang around the forum and try to help where possible.
> 
> God bless


Congrats!


----------



## Zlata

Hello everyone!

I'm new here)
Kindly help me to understand how do you track the occupation ceiling changes and invitation round?
Particularly in my case how can I track this info for South Australia for 190 visa? (if it possible?)
Sorry if my questions are silly.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## sonu008

Hi Zlata,
check this out...
SkillSelect
scroll down and check 'Occupation ceilings' & 'Invitation rounds' tab.


----------



## besthar

Zlata said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new here)
> Kindly help me to understand how do you track the occupation ceiling changes and invitation round?
> Particularly in my case how can I track this info for South Australia for 190 visa? (if it possible?)
> Sorry if my questions are silly.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Changes that you see in the above link (shared by Sonu008) are real-time.... So , you know the load of applicants for any specific occupation.

Current ,invitation processing times are +/- 5 weeks.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## cancerianlrules

Hi co-members

I was filling 'My Health Declarations' to arrange a medical for myself, my wife and my dependent mother prior to lodging my visa application. However, the ImmiAccaount requires me to provide passport details for all the applicants. The passport for my mother has not been received yet.

Does this mean we can't do medicals until we get my mother's passport? 

Is it possible to list her as a non-migrating dependent for now, to complete medicals? As long as I can change her to migrating dependent later when I lodge the visa.

Regards


----------



## Jai143

Dear Expats,

Do we have to inform Diac, about the course completion, New Job and change of residential address for dependent applicant. I am not claiming any points from her side. One more issue is if i change the present residential address( her college hostel address even in passport) to new permanent home address than her passport address will remain the old one. Or can i just leave it until i get CO. Please help me... tooo confused.


----------



## sandysehta

CO contact details were not given in the email... Only team email address was available


amitferns said:


> How did you get to know about CO allocation? Did you receive a mail? If yes then CO details would be mentioned. You may be able to communicate directly with the CO and check the status.


----------



## sandysehta

dsm said:


> Hello All
> 
> I got my grant after sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much wait.
> 
> I lodged 189 visa in Nov 2013.
> 
> Reason for delay is ACS deducted 4 years of experience but i lodged visa by counting all experince. So DIBP took time to make decision.
> 
> I lost hope of getting visa but today finaaally i got the grant.


Congrats dsm! Your luck is beyond comparison 



jr16 said:


> Woke up this morning to the best news of the grant notification!
> 
> Here's my brief timeline for mobile users:
> 
> 189 EOI submitted 11 May
> Invited and applied onshore 12 May
> Medicals and Aust Police Clearance done before application in April 2014
> Singapore COC uploaded 7 July
> Direct grant from Adelaide Team 23 on 10 July.
> 
> I would like to share a little more about the last month for the benefit of other forum members. Essentially, you only get out what you put in.
> 
> On June 13, I rang DIBP one month after lodgement for an update because I needed a referral letter to apply for the Singapore COC. Found out that my case had been allocated to Adelaide Team 23 but not yet looked at. Emailed Team 23 for the referral letter and received it a few days later with the email further stating that they would be in contact once an initial assessment of my application had been undertaken. This was sent by LM from Team 7 from the GSM Adelaide email address. I received and uploaded my Singapore COC on Monday, 7 July. I also sent an email to the GSM Adelaide address on Monday stating that the last of my documents had been uploaded and I expect no further action on my end unless directed by DIBP. Exactly three days later, the direct grant notification email was received from Adelaide Team 23.
> 
> As for me personally, I've been living in Australia for 8 years now. Really glad the 2 month wait is over and I'll be starting full time work later this month. I want to thank every kind soul in this forum for the help and support I've received. Congratulations to those getting their grants and best of luck for those waiting. Keep the faith going. I will hang around the forum and try to help where possible.
> 
> God bless


Congrats jr!


----------



## blessngwe05

To which team does the email address [email protected] belong to. I had been allocated a CO from Adelaide Team 23 but all correspondence (as directed by CO) should be mailed to the above address. Is this still Adelaide Team 23 or my application can be picked up by any team and / or CO?


----------



## eva-aus1

So its better to wait till they send the mail??My all other documents are in recieved status while health declaration is in recommended ..I hope that is fine??

Thanks ,
Eva



lovetosmack said:


> I guess you can also import your application into a new 'My Health Declarations' in immiaccount & get HAP IDs. But DIBP doesn't suggest to do this way. Not sure why.


----------



## kalyan1

anyone in my timelines waiting for a CO?


----------



## ashpin

Dear kalyan
I filed my application 2 days back and I am also waiting for co
I started up loading all documents 
All the best 

Regards
Ash


----------



## amitferns

kalyan1 said:


> anyone in my timelines waiting for a CO?


Yes.....almost similar timelines. Waiting for CO. Keep us posted


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

Did you upload all documents?
If yes, do you have any child?

I am asking this question because for my daughter there is one line for Language.
She is 13, so I was wondering if I really need to upload any document.

Thanks

Regards,
Ash



amitferns said:


> Yes.....almost similar timelines. Waiting for CO. Keep us posted


----------



## amitferns

ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you upload all documents?
> If yes, do you have any child?
> 
> I am asking this question because for my daughter there is one line for Language.
> She is 13, so I was wondering if I really need to upload any document.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Regards,
> Ash


Yes I have uploaded all documents. Got two daughters. Language evidence will not be required for your daughter.


----------



## ashpin

Thanks dear for your prompt response.
And what about Character certificate for daughters. 
Even I have got two daughters.

Should I ignore Character Certificate line also?

Thanks



amitferns said:


> Yes I have uploaded all documents. Got two daughters. Language evidence will not be required for your daughter.


----------



## Can14

I have completed the medicals, where do I check in the immi account to confirm if the medical center has uploaded the same?


----------



## amitferns

ashpin said:


> Thanks dear for your prompt response.
> And what about Character certificate for daughters.
> Even I have got two daughters.
> 
> Should I ignore Character Certificate line also?
> 
> Thanks


Character certificate is required for 16 years or over.


----------



## eva-aus1

yep!:fingerscrossed:




kalyan1 said:


> anyone in my timelines waiting for a CO?


----------



## ashpin

Thanks a lot.
Hopefully last question 

Did you upload any document related to funds?
I do not see any line for the same. So should I ignore the same?

Also do you have any dependent not immigrating this point of time?
I have my Mom. I included her name as non-immigrant member.
She has lines for Character and Health. So was wondering should I start process for her right now or wait for CO to be assigned?

Thanks
Ash



amitferns said:


> Character certificate is required for 16 years or over.


----------



## amitferns

amitferns said:


> Character certificate is required for 16 years or over.


Does the link appear for the kids. In my case it appeared only for me and my spouse


----------



## ashpin

For me, it did appear.

My name, my wife's name and my daughters' name




amitferns said:


> Does the link appear for the kids. In my case it appeared only for me and my spouse


----------



## amitferns

ashpin said:


> Thanks a lot.
> Hopefully last question
> 
> Did you upload any document related to funds?
> I do not see any line for the same. So should I ignore the same?
> 
> Also do you have any dependent not immigrating this point of time?
> I have my Mom. I included her name as non-immigrant member.
> She has lines for Character and Health. So was wondering should I start process for her right now or wait for CO to be assigned?
> 
> Thanks
> Ash


For 189 no requirement of any document related to funds. I do not have any other dependant. But I have read that you need to get Character & health for the non migrating dependents. Maybe others can comment and give you a clearer picture.


----------



## amitferns

Can14 said:


> I have completed the medicals, where do I check in the immi account to confirm if the medical center has uploaded the same?


If you still can see the Organize health link, you can click on it and check in the print information sheet. If there is no link, you login to emedical client and login with hap id. It will show you the details.


----------



## amitferns

ashpin said:


> For me, it did appear.
> 
> My name, my wife's name and my daughters' name


To the best of my knowledge...character certificate is required for 16 years and over. Maybe some seniors out here can help


----------



## Can14

amitferns said:


> If you still can see the Organize health link, you can click on it and check in the print information sheet. If there is no link, you login to emedical client and login with hap id. It will show you the details.


Thanks amitferns !!


----------



## lovetosmack

ashpin said:


> Thanks a lot.
> Hopefully last question
> 
> Did you upload any document related to funds?
> I do not see any line for the same. So should I ignore the same?
> 
> Also do you have any dependent not immigrating this point of time?
> I have my Mom. I included her name as non-immigrant member.
> She has lines for Character and Health. So was wondering should I start process for her right now or wait for CO to be assigned?
> 
> Thanks
> Ash


No character for below 16 years. 
Need to do medicals and pcc for non migrating dependents. So do it ASAP. 
No need to show proof of funds now, unless explicitly asked. 

May I know if your mother is dependent on you? Is she a widow?


----------



## lovetosmack

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi co-members
> 
> I was filling 'My Health Declarations' to arrange a medical for myself, my wife and my dependent mother prior to lodging my visa application. However, the ImmiAccaount requires me to provide passport details for all the applicants. The passport for my mother has not been received yet.
> 
> Does this mean we can't do medicals until we get my mother's passport?
> 
> Is it possible to list her as a non-migrating dependent for now, to complete medicals? As long as I can change her to migrating dependent later when I lodge the visa.
> 
> Regards


NEVER do that. If you put her as non migrating now to speed up things, the visa application won't calculate the payment for her. So, if you wish to take her with you and if she is a dependent on you you MUST mention her in the migrating applicants section and not put her as non migrating. It's a very complex process to move people from non migrating to migrating and depends on the CO. 

Usually this is the process :

Medicals -> lodge visa (enter hap id here while filling the form) -> waiting starts 
Or
Visa -> wait for CO allocation to generate hap id (or for the link complete medical exams) -> medical exams -> waiting. 

Option 2 is very length process. Should go for option 1. 

Did you lodge your visa yet?


----------



## Arunvas

*Local Clearance - USA*

Hi Friends, 

I live in Plano, TX, USA and I was asked "*Local Clearance*" by my CO. I have already submitted FBI clearance but still getting this request 

Does Local Clearance mean the State (Texas) PCC? Could you guys people help me with how to get this document? How long will this take to receive?

Thank you!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Can14 said:


> I have completed the medicals, where do I check in the immi account to confirm if the medical center has uploaded the same?


Print your medical referral letter again, if it shows your picture and the tests taken at bottom of the page then the reports have been submitted

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Arunvas said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I live in Plano, TX, USA and I was asked "Local Clearance" by my CO. I have already submitted FBI clearance but still getting this request
> 
> Does Local Clearance mean the State (Texas) PCC? Could you guys people help me with how to get this document? How long will this take to receive?
> 
> Thank you!


Buddy, for all those outside Australia should only have to provide national PCC.
I would suggest you upload the same under national police clearance certificate.
Also, just email the same to the CO too.
If the request was specifically made, then even after you upload the system will not accept it till the CO manually changes the status message.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## cancerianlrules

lovetosmack said:


> NEVER do that. If you put her as non migrating now to speed up things, the visa application won't calculate the payment for her. So, if you wish to take her with you and if she is a dependent on you you MUST mention her in the migrating applicants section and not put her as non migrating. It's a very complex process to move people from non migrating to migrating and depends on the CO.
> 
> Usually this is the process :
> 
> Medicals -> lodge visa (enter hap id here while filling the form) -> waiting starts
> Or
> Visa -> wait for CO allocation to generate hap id (or for the link complete medical exams) -> medical exams -> waiting.
> 
> Option 2 is very length process. Should go for option 1.
> 
> Did you lodge your visa yet?


Hi smacky 

No I haven't lodged the visa yet. I guess I'll wait for her passport and put her as a dependent prior to the medicals. 

Thanks 

Did you have your co allocation yet? 

It's been a really long wait for you!!


----------



## Arunvas

Nishant Dundas said:


> Buddy, for all those outside Australia should only have to provide national PCC.
> I would suggest you upload the same under national police clearance certificate.
> Also, just email the same to the CO too.
> If the request was specifically made, then even after you upload the system will not accept it till the CO manually changes the status message.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


No Nishant! Below is the exact statement from CO:

*CHARACTER REQUIREMENTS
USA Local Clearance
Applicants who are also currently residing in the United States of America must also obtain a
police records check from their local or state police department. Please refer to the enclosed
form Character requirements penal clearance certificates for further instructions. You must
provide original certificates.*

So this means, I need to get a separate PCC from my current state too... wanted to know how to get it and how long will it take to get...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Arunvas said:


> No Nishant! Below is the exact statement from CO:
> 
> CHARACTER REQUIREMENTS
> USA Local Clearance
> Applicants who are also currently residing in the United States of America must also obtain a
> police records check from their local or state police department. Please refer to the enclosed
> form Character requirements penal clearance certificates for further instructions. You must
> provide original certificates.
> 
> So this means, I need to get a separate PCC from my current state too... wanted to know how to get it and how long will it take to get...


Ohhh!
I always knew USA works differently, but not in matter too!!
Why don't you contact the local police headquarters, after all its the police who would be issuing it!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Arunvas

Nishant Dundas said:


> Ohhh!
> I always knew USA works differently, but not in matter too!!
> Why don't you contact the local police headquarters, after all its the police who would be issuing it!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


yes, more delay...


----------



## Arunvas

Arunvas said:


> No Nishant! Below is the exact statement from CO:
> 
> *CHARACTER REQUIREMENTS
> USA Local Clearance
> Applicants who are also currently residing in the United States of America must also obtain a
> police records check from their local or state police department. Please refer to the enclosed
> form Character requirements penal clearance certificates for further instructions. You must
> provide original certificates.*
> 
> So this means, I need to get a separate PCC from my current state too... wanted to know how to get it and how long will it take to get...


Experts, please help


----------



## Hmenon

Can any one help me with GSM team 8 numbers..


----------



## besthar

Guys, Need your help with below situation I am in ........

Myself and my Wife have applied for passport renewal on 20th of June as it was due for expiry in my case and address change in my wife's case. 

My renewed passport is yet to arrive and it make take couple of weeks more. 

I now have an Visa Invite from South Australia and in the interest of time I wish to apply with the old passport scan copies ... Can I actually use the old passport details and lodge my eVisa and later update the scans of renewed passport along with the Form 929 ......

Will it create any type of problem as I am lodging my eVisa using a Cancelled passport (of-course will apply without the cancelled seal on the passport) ?

My agent says we can lodge with old passport details .... and they have done it to many of their clients in the past....


----------



## Nishant Dundas

besthar said:


> Guys, Need your help with below situation I am in ........
> 
> Myself and my Wife have applied for passport renewal on 20th of June as it was due for expiry in my case and address change in my wife's case.
> 
> My renewed passport is yet to arrive and it make take couple of weeks more.
> 
> I now have an Visa Invite from South Australia and in the interest of time I wish to apply with the old passport scan copies ... Can I actually use the old passport details and lodge my eVisa and later update the scans of renewed passport along with the Form 929 ......
> 
> Will it create any type of problem as I am lodging my eVisa using a Cancelled passport (of-course will apply without the cancelled seal on the passport) ?
> 
> My agent says we can lodge with old passport details .... and they have done it to many of their clients in the past....


Yes they are right!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## besthar

Nishant Dundas said:


> Yes they are right!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Your response was real quick and crisp ...

So you mean ... Lodge eVisa with a cancelled passport and update with new scans and form 929 in 2-3 weeks ?

Thanks ....


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

besthar said:


> Your response was real quick and crisp ...
> 
> So you mean ... Lodge eVisa with a cancelled passport and update with new scans and form 929 in 2-3 weeks ?
> 
> Thanks ....


In this case brother, you won't be able to complete medicals as your old passport will be marked as cancelled by passport office and for medicals to be done you need your original passport.


----------



## besthar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> In this case brother, you won't be able to complete medicals as your old passport will be marked as cancelled by passport office and for medicals to be done you need your original passport.


Well thats fine Deeps - A couple week Delay in Medicals and PCC can be okay ... 

I want to lodge my eVisa and get that timeline clock ticking.....


----------



## AussiePR

Arunvas said:


> Experts, please help


Hi Arunvas,

I believe the CO is right in asking for the Local PCC. US Residents are required to provide it along with the National PCC. Refer to the link below which confirms the same. 

United States of America

You need to apply in person or by post to the relevant city, county or state police department.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

besthar said:


> Well thats fine Deeps - A couple week Delay in Medicals and PCC can be okay ...
> 
> I want to lodge my eVisa and get that timeline clock ticking.....


Cool then it should not be a issue, your agent is right. You can very well go ahead on basis of old passport and make the payment for visa and start the clock to tick. 

Best of luck brother.


----------



## Arunvas

AussiePR said:


> Hi Arunvas,
> 
> I believe the CO is right in asking for the Local PCC. US Residents are required to provide it along with the National PCC. Refer to the link below which confirms the same.
> 
> United States of America
> 
> You need to apply in person or by post to the relevant city, county or state police department.


Yes I missed it... wanted to know how long it would take and how to apply for that,,,


----------



## besthar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Cool then it should not be a issue, your agent is right. You can very well go ahead on basis of old passport and make the payment for visa and start the clock to tick.
> 
> Best of luck brother.


Thanks Deeps and Nishant


----------



## Spiggy

blessngwe05 said:


> To which team does the email address belong to. I had been allocated a CO from Adelaide Team 23 but all correspondence (as directed by CO) should be mailed to the above address. Is this still Adelaide Team 23 or my application can be picked up by any team and / or CO?


I am also from the same team 23 and I've been sending mails to the gsm.allocated email address - so far a CO from another team requested for more information and three COs from other teams have responded to my queries on the same email adress


----------



## NKF

*Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely r*

Hi All,

For the statement 

"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"

I gave 8 years while lodging ACS as and they have agreed my exp as 8 years and 2 mts for Analyst Programmer, I have letter from employer stating that I am analyst and programmer from 2005,ALso have worked overseas as well, so my worry is that will Co ask individual letter from each country I have worked as analyst programmer OR the one letter which i have from employer will suffice.


----------



## maq_qatar

NKF said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For the statement
> 
> "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"
> 
> I gave 8 years while lodging ACS as and they have agreed my exp as 8 years and 2 mts for Analyst Programmer, I have letter from employer stating that I am analyst and programmer from 2005,ALso have worked overseas as well, so my worry is that will Co ask individual letter from each country I have worked as analyst programmer OR the one letter which i have from employer will suffice.


If employer is same for overseas work one letter from employer is enough

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## NKF

maq_qatar said:


> If employer is same for overseas work one letter from employer is enough
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi Maq

yes the employer is same...all around i worked..


----------



## lovetosmack

NKF said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For the statement
> 
> "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
> occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"
> 
> I gave 8 years while lodging ACS as and they have agreed my exp as 8 years and 2 mts for Analyst Programmer, I have letter from employer stating that I am analyst and programmer from 2005,ALso have worked overseas as well, so my worry is that will Co ask individual letter from each country I have worked as analyst programmer OR the one letter which i have from employer will suffice.


NKF: What is your Skilled Met Date as per ACS skill letter ? I hope you are counting 8 years AFTER that.


----------



## NKF

lovetosmack said:


> NKF: What is your Skilled Met Date as per ACS skill letter ? I hope you are counting 8 years AFTER that.


Hi Lovetosmack..

My 8 years over in Dec 2013.ACE letter got in FEB and they stated 8 years 2 Months...And visa lodged in June 25 2014...hope its fine..


----------



## lovetosmack

NKF said:


> Hi Lovetosmack..
> 
> My 8 years over in Dec 2013.ACE letter got in FEB and they stated 8 years 2 Months...And visa lodged in June 25 2014...hope its fine..


* There is a line especially stating "*Your skill has been deemed to be valid after <MONTH YEAR>*". What does it say there ?


----------



## NKF

lovetosmack said:


> * There is a line especially stating "*Your skill has been deemed to be valid after <MONTH YEAR>*". What does it say there ?


Hi

I didnt get you,what i need to see in ACS letter,as the statment you stated ,its not there in letter, can you please expand your view please..

Dates -12/05-02/14-8 year 2 Months
Postion -Analyst Programmer
Company-XXX
Country XXX


----------



## lovetosmack

NKF said:


> Hi
> 
> I didnt get you,what i need to see in ACS letter,as the statment you stated ,its not there in letter, can you please expand your view please..
> 
> Dates -12/05-02/14-8 year 2 Months
> Postion -Analyst Programmer
> Company-XXX
> Country XXX


I just want to make sure you are claiming the right experience. Can you post your ACS letter as it is removing company & your personal details ?

How many points are you claiming for experience ?


----------



## jhp

Hello Friends, I know this might be not the correct thread but I need information on below topic.

I am filling up EOI and need quick help on below queries. Can someone please reply to below queries ? 

I have done Bachelor of commerce (3 years ) and Master of computer applications (3 years) from India. I have already got positive assessment stating my Degree as AQF Master with major in computing. 

1) I believe I would be able to get 15 points, correct ?

2) While selecting on 6th page of EOI , What heading should I select Master Degree in Science, Business and Technology or Master Degree(Other). Will this make any difference ?

3) For Bachelor of Commerce, I have selected Bachelor (Others)

4) Do I need to enter HSC (12th) and SSC (10th) details

5) In work experience section, do I need to split my experience as the cutoff date for related work experience is After July 2007 (2 years deduction), for eg 2005 - july 2007 as No and After July 2007 as Yes


Thanks in advance.


----------



## NKF

lovetosmack said:


> I just want to make sure you are claiming the right experience. Can you post your ACS letter as it is removing company & your personal details ?
> 
> How many points are you claiming for experience ?


Hi please see below..i typed the relavent portion..

Hope it covers 


Dear XXX


Thanks You very much for your ICT skill assessment which was received by Australian Computer society on 19 Feb 2014

Your Skill have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of ANZSCO code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows


Your Bachelor of technology from XXX university Completed in May 2005 has been assessed and comparable to an AQF with major in computing.

The following employment after December 2009 is considered to work at an appropriate skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO code.

Dates 12/05-02/14(8 Year 2 Months)
Position Analyst Programmer
Company XXX
Country XXX


----------



## lovetosmack

NKF said:


> Hi please see below..i typed the relavent portion..
> 
> Hope it covers
> 
> Dear XXX
> 
> Thanks You very much for your ICT skill assessment which was received by Australian Computer society on 19 Feb 2014
> 
> Your Skill have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of ANZSCO code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows
> 
> Your Bachelor of technology from XXX university Completed in May 2005 has been assessed and comparable to an AQF with major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after December 2009 is considered to work at an appropriate skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Dates 12/05-02/14(8 Year 2 Months)
> Position Analyst Programmer
> Company XXX
> Country XXX


That's what I wanted to see. Your experience is only valid after December 2009.

How many years of experience are you claiming? 
How many points did you get for your experience in your EOI??


----------



## NKF

lovetosmack said:


> That's what I wanted to see. Your experience is only valid after December 2009.
> 
> How many years of experience are you claiming?
> How many points did you get for your experience in your EOI??


i claimed 8 years and EOI its 60 points i guess for EXp its 15 Points and Bachelor Study its 15 Points


----------



## AussiePR

Anyone with visa lodged in June and allocated a CO?


----------



## jhp

Guys, can someone please reply on below queries





jhp said:


> Hello Friends, I know this might be not the correct thread but I need information on below topic.
> 
> I am filling up EOI and need quick help on below queries. Can someone please reply to below queries ?
> 
> I have done Bachelor of commerce (3 years ) and Master of computer applications (3 years) from India. I have already got positive assessment stating my Degree as AQF Master with major in computing.
> 
> 1) I believe I would be able to get 15 points, correct ?
> 
> 2) While selecting on 6th page of EOI , What heading should I select Master Degree in Science, Business and Technology or Master Degree(Other). Will this make any difference ?
> 
> 3) For Bachelor of Commerce, I have selected Bachelor (Others)
> 
> 4) Do I need to enter HSC (12th) and SSC (10th) details
> 
> 5) In work experience section, do I need to split my experience as the cutoff date for related work experience is After July 2007 (2 years deduction), for eg 2005 - july 2007 as No and After July 2007 as Yes
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## lovetosmack

NKF said:


> i claimed 8 years and EOI its 60 points i guess for EXp its 15 Points and Bachelor Study its 15 Points


Are you using an agent or doing it by yourself? How did you claim 8 years when the letter clearly mentions "after Dec 2009"? You can only claim 5 points since your experience comes to 3 years 2 months counting from Dec 2009 to Jan 2014. 

Have you lodged your visa already?


----------



## McJim

NKF said:


> Hi please see below..i typed the relavent portion..
> 
> Hope it covers
> 
> 
> Dear XXX
> 
> 
> Thanks You very much for your ICT skill assessment which was received by Australian Computer society on 19 Feb 2014
> 
> Your Skill have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of ANZSCO code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows
> 
> 
> Your Bachelor of technology from XXX university Completed in May 2005 has been assessed and comparable to an AQF with major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after December 2009 is considered to work at an appropriate skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO code.
> 
> Dates 12/05-02/14(8 Year 2 Months)
> Position Analyst Programmer
> Company XXX
> Country XXX


I am sorry but unfortunately you misunderstood the statement on your work experience in the letter. In fact, you have only more than 3 years but less than 5 years of experience and as a result you can claim only 5 points for your employment. I am afraid your visa application may get rejected.


----------



## lifebeyond

*skilled migration subclass 189*

Hi all,
So long i have been looking for some info on migration and my lawyer has been stating that the visa ( subclass 189) will take 3-6 months. I am so lucky to find this wonderful forumarty:

Here is my detail below and if any one can give info or have the lodgement in/around same date, when should i get the reply from my case officer.

Engineering technologist for skilled migration visa subclass 189.

EOI: 4/10/13
Invitaion recieved: 24/3/2014
Visa lodged: 24/4/2014
All docs including PCC and medicals submiited : 14/5/2014
CO assigned: 21/5/2014 Team 14 GSM Brisbane

Since 21/5/2014 I haven't heard from the case officer asking for any more documents, though I believe all docs have been submitted already.
All i am waiting is for an email showing the grant but till now there is no email or reply 

Can someone give words of hope or if someone has filed offshore PR during the same date or is in the same boat. When should i expect to hear, my agent is saying 10 weeks more. Could this be so long like 5-6 months. I though 3 months is the time frame they work on.

Cheers.


----------



## sas119

AussiePR said:


> Anyone with visa lodged in June and allocated a CO?


Nope AussiePR,

I lodged my 189 under 261313 on 17th May 2014 and have been waiting for a CO allocation since then. Yet to upload the last document on the checklist--the dreaded Indian PCC which I will receive in eternity.

Wish you well with the CO allocation. Do keep all of us posted.


----------



## jhp

jhp said:


> Hello Friends, I know this might be not the correct thread but I need information on below topic.
> 
> I am filling up EOI and need quick help on below queries. Can someone please reply to below queries ?
> 
> I have done Bachelor of commerce (3 years ) and Master of computer applications (3 years) from India. I have already got positive assessment stating my Degree as AQF Master with major in computing.
> 
> 1) I believe I would be able to get 15 points, correct ?
> 
> 2) While selecting on 6th page of EOI , What heading should I select Master Degree in Science, Business and Technology or Master Degree(Other). Will this make any difference ?
> 
> 3) For Bachelor of Commerce, I have selected Bachelor (Others)
> 
> 4) Do I need to enter HSC (12th) and SSC (10th) details
> 
> 5) In work experience section, do I need to split my experience as the cutoff date for related work experience is After July 2007 (2 years deduction), for eg 2005 - july 2007 as No and After July 2007 as Yes
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Guys does anybody has idea regarding below queries


----------



## ibtasamlatif

*Query regarding pointss*

Hi Guys

I am planning to apply under 190 category. After state sponsorship my points are going to be 60 as I dont have 3 years of work experience at the moment.

I want to ask you guys that shall I continue the immigration process with 60 points or wait till my 3 year work experience is going to be over and reappear for IELTS to get more points?


----------



## bigdaddy

jhp said:


> Hello Friends, I know this might be not the correct thread but I need information on below topic.
> 
> I am filling up EOI and need quick help on below queries. Can someone please reply to below queries ?
> 
> I have done Bachelor of commerce (3 years ) and Master of computer applications (3 years) from India. I have already got positive assessment stating my Degree as AQF Master with major in computing.
> 
> 1) I believe I would be able to get 15 points, correct ?
> 
> 2) While selecting on 6th page of EOI , What heading should I select Master Degree in Science, Business and Technology or Master Degree(Other). Will this make any difference ?
> 
> 3) For Bachelor of Commerce, I have selected Bachelor (Others)
> 
> 4) Do I need to enter HSC (12th) and SSC (10th) details
> 
> 5) In work experience section, do I need to split my experience as the cutoff date for related work experience is After July 2007 (2 years deduction), for eg 2005 - july 2007 as No and After July 2007 as Yes
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You should select as per what is there in your ACS letter. If your master is assessed as Bachelor, then select bachelor and for your actually bachelor select diploma. In the final page, you will asked to confirm your highest qualification as bachelor. This is where you get correct points as per your ACS result.


----------



## jhp

bigdaddy said:


> You should select as per what is there in your ACS letter. If your master is assessed as Bachelor, then select bachelor and for your actually bachelor select diploma. In the final page, you will asked to confirm your highest qualification as bachelor. This is where you get correct points as per your ACS result.




Thanks man, but my degree has already been assessed as AQF Master with major in computing. Actually I need clarifications to below queries


1) I believe I would be able to get 15 points, correct ?

2) While selecting on 6th page of EOI , What heading should I select Master Degree in Science, Business and Technology or Master Degree(Other). Will this make any difference ?

3) For Bachelor of Commerce, I have selected Bachelor (Others)

4) Do I need to enter HSC (12th) and SSC (10th) details

5) In work experience section, do I need to split my experience as the cutoff date for related work experience is After July 2007 (2 years deduction), for eg 2005 - july 2007 as No and After July 2007 as Yes


----------



## sreejithkhan2014

1 yes
2 Masters degree in science ..........

Just add the degree for which you are clainimng points i.e masters, rest no need.
You can add at evisa time

5 Check ACS deemed date, exp before deemed date as not relevant and afte deemed dateas relevant. Finally, you will be getting points fir relevant work

Good luck


----------



## immigbird

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am planning to apply under 190 category. After state sponsorship my points are going to be 60 as I dont have 3 years of work experience at the moment.
> 
> I want to ask you guys that shall I continue the immigration process with 60 points or wait till my 3 year work experience is going to be over and reappear for IELTS to get more points?


Go on and apply with 60 points, thats the requirment why on earth do u need more ?????


----------



## jhp

Thanks buddy,

I have split the experience by selecting yes option for assessed experience only, remaining experience I have entered as not relevant.


I will only enter Master Degress in Science, Business or technology, since I have done Master of Computer Applications.

Please correct me if I am wrong




sreejithkhan2014 said:


> 1 yes
> 2 Masters degree in science ..........
> 
> Just add the degree for which you are clainimng points i.e masters, rest no need.
> You can add at evisa time
> 
> 5 Check ACS deemed date, exp before deemed date as not relevant and afte deemed dateas relevant. Finally, you will be getting points fir relevant work
> 
> Good luck


----------



## NKF

McJim said:


> I am sorry but unfortunately you misunderstood the statement on your work experience in the letter. In fact, you have only more than 3 years but less than 5 years of experience and as a result you can claim only 5 points for your employment. I am afraid your visa application may get rejected.


Now i am confused,i spoke to # migration agents they told...thet will take 8 years and 2 months as ACS is just to consider to see if am eligible for programmer analyst...


----------



## lovetosmack

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am planning to apply under 190 category. After state sponsorship my points are going to be 60 as I dont have 3 years of work experience at the moment.
> 
> I want to ask you guys that shall I continue the immigration process with 60 points or wait till my 3 year work experience is going to be over and reappear for IELTS to get more points?


Please STOP multi-posting in various threads. Use a single thread to discuss, else open a new thread. The most relevant thread for your query will be the EOI Invitation thread here - www.expatforum.com/expats/australia...ving-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club.html


----------



## lovetosmack

NKF said:


> Now i am confused,i spoke to # migration agents they told...thet will take 8 years and 2 months as ACS is just to consider to see if am eligible for programmer analyst...


Yes, they used to do this long time ago. Even then it is clearly mentioned in your assessment letter that only experience post Dec 2009 is to be considered.

I hope you are referring to MARA registered agents & not our local Indian migration consultancies like YAxis, Opulentuz, etc. I don't understand who guided you this far. Some online forums or your agents ? How will they guide you right unless you pay them ? Can you tell me your 60 points break up? 

If you are confident whatever you are telling is what you actually did, please be advised you are heading for a straight PR rejection.


----------



## NKF

lovetosmack said:


> I hope you are referring to MARA registered agents & not our local Indian migration consultancies like YAxis, Opulentuz, etc. I don't understand who guided you this far. Some online forums or your agents ? How will they guide you right unless you employ them ?


No i am outside India spoke to them directly told them my case.. so they helped me..May be indian migration agents might not ...as in my ACS its states date 8 years and 2 months as well..so atshat why confusion came to me.


----------



## NKF

Also is electronics and Comm matches the analyst programmer code


----------



## lovetosmack

NKF said:


> No i am outside India spoke to them directly told them my case.. so they helped me..May be indian migration agents might not ...as in my ACS its states date 8 years and 2 months as well..so atshat why confusion came to me.


Honestly, I didn't understand a bit of what you wrote there. Are you saying its Indian or are you saying its Australian agents ? You need to spend time to form your *complete *sentences. :help:


----------



## NKF

lovetosmack said:


> Honestly, I didn't understand a bit of what you wrote there. Are you saying its Indian or are you saying its Australian agents ? You need to spend time to form your *complete *sentences. :help:


I am indian and spoke to SA agents in south Africa ,they told its 8 years which was mentioned in the letter will consider...for point calculation


----------



## lovetosmack

NKF said:


> I am indian and spoke to SA agents in south Africa ,they told its 8 years which was mentioned in the letter will consider...for point calculation


Thank you for helping yourself. 

Go to Section 3 here in this link - http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0013/32512/Understanding-the-ACS-Result-Letter-2014.pdf

And if in more doubt, read the question in the below document - What details do I need to provide in my Employment References?

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/12635/Employment-FAQs.pdf

Take time & get back here with more queries. Do you mind naming the agents ? Someone would be able to vouch for the credibility of the agent. It shouldn't matter to anyone. You might have verbally discussed with them without even taking their initial paid assessment.


----------



## NKF

lovetosmack said:


> Thank you for helping yourself.
> 
> Go to Section 3 here in this link - http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0013/32512/Understanding-the-ACS-Result-Letter-2014.pdf
> 
> And if in more doubt, read the question in the below document - What details do I need to provide in my Employment References?
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/12635/Employment-FAQs.pdf
> 
> Take time & get back here with more queries. Do you mind naming the agents ? Someone would be able to vouch for the credibility of the agent. It shouldn't matter to anyone. You might have verbally discussed with them without even taking their initial paid assessment.


Thanks it helps..but in my letter i dont have any statment called "“Skill Level Requirement Met Date"...

*Section 3
The result letter will state the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” which is determined by the ACS suitability criteria.
All relevant work experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.*


----------



## lovetosmack

NKF said:


> Hi please see below..i typed the relavent portion..
> 
> Hope it covers
> 
> Dear XXX
> 
> Thanks You very much for your ICT skill assessment which was received by Australian Computer society on 19 Feb 2014
> 
> Your Skill have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of ANZSCO code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows
> 
> Your Bachelor of technology from XXX university Completed in May 2005 has been assessed and comparable to an AQF with major in computing.
> 
> *The following employment after December 2009 is considered to work at an appropriate skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO code.*
> 
> Dates 12/05-02/14(8 Year 2 Months)
> Position Analyst Programmer
> Company XXX
> Country XXX





NKF said:


> Thanks it helps..but in my letter i dont have any statment called "“Skill Level Requirement Met Date"...
> 
> *Section 3
> The result letter will state the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” which is determined by the ACS suitability criteria.
> All relevant work experience completed after the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date” will be considered “Skilled Employment” and eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.*


Yahaaannn... It doesn't read exactly the same words. In your case, December 2009 is the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date".

Take a look at the image in Section 3. Do you find any similarity in your above highlighted Red text to the image in the same file ?


----------



## lifebeyond

lifebeyond said:


> Hi all,
> So long i have been looking for some info on migration and my lawyer has been stating that the visa ( subclass 189) will take 3-6 months. I am so lucky to find this wonderful forumarty:
> 
> Here is my detail below and if any one can give info or have the lodgement in/around same date, when should i get the reply from my case officer.
> 
> Engineering technologist for skilled migration visa subclass 189.
> 
> EOI: 4/10/13
> Invitaion recieved: 24/3/2014
> Visa lodged: 24/4/2014
> All docs including PCC and medicals submiited : 14/5/2014
> CO assigned: 21/5/2014 Team 14 GSM Brisbane
> 
> Since 21/5/2014 I haven't heard from the case officer asking for any more documents, though I believe all docs have been submitted already.
> All i am waiting is for an email showing the grant but till now there is no email or reply
> 
> Can someone give words of hope or if someone has filed offshore PR during the same date or is in the same boat. When should i expect to hear, my agent is saying 10 weeks more. Could this be so long like 5-6 months. I though 3 months is the time frame they work on.
> 
> Cheers.


Can someone please reply :help::help:


----------



## jaideepf1407

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hi Guys I am planning to apply under 190 category. After state sponsorship my points are going to be 60 as I dont have 3 years of work experience at the moment. I want to ask you guys that shall I continue the immigration process with 60 points or wait till my 3 year work experience is going to be over and reappear for IELTS to get more points?


Apply with 60 points ...at the same time you can appear for IELTS ,If your score improves you can the update your EOI claiming the extra points.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## NKF

lovetosmack said:


> Yahaaannn... It doesn't read exactly the same words. In your case, December 2009 is the “Skill Level Requirement Met Date".
> 
> Take a look at the image in Section 3. Do you find any similarity in your above highlighted Red text to the image in the same file ?


so Will Diac take from 2009 or they will consider my employer letter which states from 2005


----------



## sandysehta

I think lovetosmack has already explained to you that your experience after Dec 2009 is relevant. Even if you provide experience letter from 2005, you will only get points for experience after Dec 2009. If you have already lodged your Visa with experience since 2005 then pray to God, only God can help u from a direct reject.


NKF said:


> so Will Diac take from 2009 or they will consider my employer letter which states from 2005


----------



## sandysehta

Any 189 Grants since 1st July? Or are they only clearing the backlog for 190?


----------



## lovetosmack

NKF said:


> so Will Diac take from 2009 or they will consider my employer letter which states from 2005


That's exactly what I have been trying to explain. DIBP (formerly DIAC) will not consider experience PRIOR to the date mentioned in the ACS letter. So, they will only consider your experience AFTER Dec 2009 i.e. FROM Jan 2010 - till date.

They WILL consider experience POST that date even if it is not mentioned in the letter. For example, in your case they MIGHT consider experience from February 2014 to TILL DATE 11 July 2014, even though it is not mentioned explicitly in the letter, ONLY if you provide sufficient documents (checklist which we can discuss later).

If you need further help, let me know.


----------



## wonderful

NKF said:


> so Will Diac take from 2009 or they will consider my employer letter which states from 2005


Hi NKF


I am sorry for the situation in which you are in, please be prepared mentally to face a rejection or withdrawal.

A refund is extremely rare but in my exp i found two instances so far.


----------



## NKF

sandysehta said:


> I think lovetosmack has already explained to you that your experience after Dec 2009 is relevant. Even if you provide experience letter from 2005, you will only get points for experience after Dec 2009. If you have already lodged your Visa with experience since 2005 then pray to God, only God can help u from a direct reject.


So Shall i witdraw my application ? OR wait for CO advise.


----------



## chrisvar

I had a quick question, when applying for 189/190 online, do any of the documents need to be sent by post? or are all, including PCCs, uploaded online?

Thanks


----------



## lovetosmack

wonderful said:


> Hi NKF
> 
> 
> I am sorry for the situation in which you are in, please be prepared mentally to face a rejection or withdrawal.
> 
> A refund is extremely rare but in my exp i found two instances so far.


You mean you found two instances where they refunded the money ? Or where they rejected the visa?


----------



## sandysehta

In my opinion, if you withdraw you anyways forsake the application fee... You should rather wait for CO and explain the inadvertent mistake, one of the applicants even got a grant that way....


NKF said:


> So Shall i witdraw my application ? OR wait for CO advise.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sandysehta said:


> In my opinion, if you withdraw you anyways forsake the application fee... You should rather wait for CO and explain the inadvertent mistake, one of the applicants even got a grant that way....


He will get a direct rejection (CO won't even entertain a conversation) as his EOI was invalid and accordingly he jumped the queue and received - undeservedly - an invitation before other applicants with points he did not earn


Withdrawal will at least save him from having a rejection on his file


----------



## sunnyboi

NKF said:


> So Shall i witdraw my application ? OR wait for CO advise.


Withdrawing would be better now since if you are rejected, there are chances that you might be banned for applying again for few years or permanently. In case you have paid your agent, it's time for you to take it back from him/her. The agent might suggest to wait it out and see the outcome. As a formality, the CO will send an email to explain why points were claimed after deduction. Unless he's a MARA agent who has messed it up this big, there is a fair chance that your visa will be rejected


----------



## maq_qatar

chrisvar said:


> I had a quick question, when applying for 189/190 online, do any of the documents need to be sent by post? or are all, including PCCs, uploaded online?
> 
> Thanks


No need to send any doc by post, upload online all docs including pcc.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ayesha85

Hi,

I have done my medicals on 5th july. Today morning the link "Organize your health" disappeared.
"No health examination required" is written there.
Does it means my medicals are clear?

Regards,
Ayesha


----------



## NKF

sandysehta said:


> In my opinion, if you withdraw you anyways forsake the application fee... You should rather wait for CO and explain the inadvertent mistake, one of the applicants even got a grant that way....


is that incident happned recently of last year before july 2013


----------



## ayesha85

NKF said:


> is that incident happned recently of last year before july 2013


Hi NKF,

If you are claiming 5 points for your experience after December 2009. Does your total points comes out to be 60?

regards


----------



## chuminh

anyone received CO allocation or Grant for visa lodge on 20th June 2014 onward?


----------



## NKF

ayesha85 said:


> Hi NKF,
> 
> If you are claiming 5 points for your experience after December 2009. Does your total points comes out to be 60?
> 
> regards


yes it will be less than 60..

can you OR forum expers guide me how to withdraw my application as CO not yet allocated yet..


----------



## Alnaibii

NKF said:


> yes it will be less than 60..
> 
> can you OR forum expers guide me how to withdraw my application as CO not yet allocated yet..


If you have less than 60 points, then withdraw ASAP, as there is no way they will grant a visa. I saw cases like yours granted, but they dropped from 70 to 65.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

chuminh said:


> anyone received CO allocation or Grant for visa lodge on 20th June 2014 onward?


Not yet, i l also lodged on 20th June only. I guess it would take another month for CO allocation.

Have patience.

Cheers


----------



## NKF

ajopaul said:


> Withdrawal means you forfeit your fees.
> Rejection means a bad mark in life, you will have to mention this rejection in any of your future visa applications irrespective of the country.


can you pass me details whom to send letter for withdrawal...email address etc etc..


----------



## Nabeel8

I am in same boat as NKF and unknowingly included my complete experience. I lodged my visa with 70 points and now I found out from the forum that my application might get rejected.
What should I do now..I havent been allocated a CO yet. Should I tell the CO that this was an oversight from my end as I filled the EOI myself without any agent and misunderstood what was required in the work experience section. If I lose points on exp..i will still have 65. Please suggest


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Nabeel8 said:


> I am in same boat as NKF and unknowingly included my complete experience. I lodged my visa with 70 points and now I found out from the forum that my application might get rejected.
> What should I do now..I havent been allocated a CO yet. Should I tell the CO that this was an oversight from my end as I filled the EOI myself without any agent and misunderstood what was required in the work experience section. If I lose points on exp..i will still have 65. Please suggest


Your case is different,
Its only when you over claim points but after the correct points are calculated, the points go down below 60.
Can you give a breakup of your 65points, so we can provide better clarity

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Nabeel8 said:


> I am in same boat as NKF and unknowingly included my complete experience. I lodged my visa with 70 points and now I found out from the forum that my application might get rejected.
> What should I do now..I havent been allocated a CO yet. Should I tell the CO that this was an oversight from my end as I filled the EOI myself without any agent and misunderstood what was required in the work experience section. If I lose points on exp..i will still have 65. Please suggest


Hence if after reduction also your points stay at 60 or 65 then your chances for rejection are very less.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## nitinmoudgil

Nabeel8 said:


> I am in same boat as NKF and unknowingly included my complete experience. I lodged my visa with 70 points and now I found out from the forum that my application might get rejected.
> What should I do now..I havent been allocated a CO yet. Should I tell the CO that this was an oversight from my end as I filled the EOI myself without any agent and misunderstood what was required in the work experience section. If I lose points on exp..i will still have 65. Please suggest


as long as it is above 60... you are safe...


----------



## mithu93ku

nitinmoudgil said:


> as long as it is above 60... you are safe...


No, *Nabeel8 *is not safe. He has to prove his claim points though he will qualify after deduction points. 
DIBP will just reject his application.


----------



## wonderful

lovetosmack said:


> You mean you found two instances where they refunded the money ? Or where they rejected the visa?



Two instances where dibp refunded after an appeal from the applicant.
This was in 2013


----------



## mithu93ku

Dear moderators, 
*travelsolution* is spamming around the forum.


----------



## wonderful

sunnyboi said:


> Withdrawing would be better now since if you are rejected, there are chances that you might be banned for applying again for few years or permanently. In case you have paid your agent, it's time for you to take it back from him/her. The agent might suggest to wait it out and see the outcome. As a formality, the CO will send an email to explain why points were claimed after deduction. Unless he's a MARA agent who has messed it up this big, there is a fair chance that your visa will be rejected




I believe a refusal with ban (pic 4020) is applicable in case of fraud. This seems to be a mistake and hence ban won't be applied.
There are several cases similar to his, infact very recently one of the mate who got a grant, went through similar journey last year.


food for thought...
can an applicant in such situation submit form 1023, notification of incorrect answers or form 1022, change of circumstances.
In my opinion those forms are not considered as those forms are submitted w.r.t incorrect answer in immiaccount application or change of other circumstances which affect the processing but not the points claimed.


Back to the main thread...
I agree with the statement that CO will refuse as the applicant hasjumped queues, but do not think it will be a refusal with a ban


----------



## mithu93ku

Yes, Form 1023 -Notification of incorrect answer(s) is required before the decision is made. 



wonderful said:


> I believe a refusal with ban (pic 4020) is applicable in case of fraud. This seems to be a mistake and hence ban won't be put.
> There are several cases similar to his, infact very recently one of the mate who got a grant, went through similar journey last year.
> 
> 
> food for thought...
> can an applicant in such situation submit form 1023, notification of incorrect answers or form 1022, change of circumstances.
> In my opinion those forms are considered as those forms are submitted w.r.t incorrect answer in immiaccount application or change of other circumstances which affect the processing but not the points claimed.
> 
> 
> Back to the main thread...
> I agree with the statement that CO will refuse as the applicant hasjumped queues, but do not think it will be a refusal with a ban


----------



## lovetosmack

nitinmoudgil said:


> as long as it is above 60... you are safe...


Nope. Not safe at all like mithu93ku said.



Nishant Dundas said:


> Hence if after reduction also your points stay at 60 or 65 then your chances for rejection are very less.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


That's not true Nishant. They still might reject it. That was a one particular case where the guy quoted 65 points in his EOI. When the CO calculated & found out that even though the guy's claims truly were 60, he would have been invited in the same round. That's the reason the CO let go off him. But going forward it might not be the case. If you jumped the queue & would have NOT been invited in the same round due to the incorrect claim of points, he is heading for a rejection.



mithu93ku said:


> No, *Nabeel8 *is not safe. He has to prove his claim points though he will qualify after deduction points.
> DIBP will just reject his application.


+1



wonderful said:


> Two instances where dibp refunded after an appeal from the applicant.
> This was in 2013


Hmmm. That sounds soothing at least.


----------



## Nabeel8

Nishant Dundas said:


> Your case is different,
> Its only when you over claim points but after the correct points are calculated, the points go down below 60.
> Can you give a breakup of your 65points, so we can provide better clarity
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks for your prompt reply. Following is the points breakdown. 

Age (27): 30 pts
Ielts (9 Overall): 20 pts
Overseas Exp (Wrongly claimed 3 years instead of 1 year): 5 pts
Education (Bachelors): 15 pts


So if you remove the experience i am left with 65 points. This was a mistake from my end. How do I let the CO know that it was an honest one.


----------



## mithu93ku

Nabeel8 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply. Following is the points breakdown.
> 
> Age (27): 30 pts
> Ielts (9 Overall): 20 pts
> Overseas Exp (Wrongly claimed 3 years instead of 1 year): 5 pts
> Education (Bachelors): 15 pts
> 
> 
> So if you remove the experience i am left with 65 points. This was a mistake from my end. How do I let the CO know that it was an honest one.


Just fill form 1023 and upload or send to CO by e-mail .


----------



## lovetosmack

Nabeel8 said:


> I am in same boat as NKF and unknowingly included my complete experience. I lodged my visa with 70 points and now I found out from the forum that my application might get rejected.
> What should I do now..I havent been allocated a CO yet. Should I tell the CO that this was an oversight from my end as I filled the EOI myself without any agent and misunderstood what was required in the work experience section. If I lose points on exp..i will still have 65. Please suggest


Nabeel8: Don't worry. I guess your situation & NKF's situation are different here. NKF's points are less than 60 after realizing his error. Can you mention your points breakup here ? Both your claims & actual points now after finding out the error ?


----------



## Nabeel8

So should I fill form 1023 as mithu suggested or wait for CO contact to explain my situation first and see if I would still have been invited in the same round?


----------



## lovetosmack

Nabeel8: Do as per mithu93ku suggestion. That's the right way to go. Your situation is different as you still qualify, but we are not sure if in your *same invite round* even 65 pointers were invited for your occupation. You need to check that.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Nabeel8 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply. Following is the points breakdown. Age (27): 30 pts Ielts (9 Overall): 20 pts Overseas Exp (Wrongly claimed 3 years instead of 1 year): 5 pts Education (Bachelors): 15 pts So if you remove the experience i am left with 65 points. This was a mistake from my end. How do I let the CO know that it was an honest one.


What was your least band score in IELTS?


----------



## Nabeel8

TheExpatriate said:


> What was your least band score in IELTS?


The lowest was 8 in writing...all other modules were 9.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Nabeel8 said:


> The lowest was 8 in writing...all other modules were 9.


When you got the invitation what was the cut-off score for ur occupation?


----------



## Nabeel8

Age (27): 30 pts
Ielts (9 Overall): 20 pts
Overseas Exp (Wrongly claimed 3 years instead of 1 year): 5 pts
Education (Bachelors): 15 pts

So it is 70 with experience as I have claimed and 65 without it.


----------



## Nabeel8

I am not aware of that. I got an invitation on 26th June, one day after submitting the EOI. I am guessing there weren't many 70 points applications in that round.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Nabeel8 said:


> I am not aware of that. I got an invitation on 26th June, one day after submitting the EOI. I am guessing there weren't many 70 points applications in that round.


Check skillselect round results for June 26th and see what was the cut-off score for the round

If it was 60 u r safe


----------



## Nabeel8

lovetosmack said:


> Nabeel8: Don't worry. I guess your situation & NKF's situation are different here. NKF's points are less than 60 after realizing his error. Can you mention your points breakup here ? Both your claims & actual points now after finding out the error ?





TheExpatriate said:


> Check skillselect round results for June 26th and see what was the cut-off score for the round
> 
> If it was 60 u r safe


Sorry..i would like to correct that i got an invitation on 26th May and not June as I have mentioned in my previous post. I lodged my visa on 8th June. 
I think the cut off was 60. Can you please confirm that for me. Here is the link http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/26-may-2014.aspx


----------



## raijatt

document uploaded to immi acc or emailed to CO ? coz i have applied through agent and i have imported the file to my own immi account as well.
should i upload the document myself or let agent do it ?


----------



## Faisal.aiub

Hi 
I will be apply for 190. But i face 2 probs.
A) i worked for 13 months in aus. And my job is expired at sep, 2012. After then i dont have Job according to IT. So what should i put of current job in resume?should i put just my last job in resume? Or its 
mandetory to have current job according to IT?
B)
Is it mandatory to have 6 month passport validity to apply nsw state sponsor?
I have 5 months valudity. I already applied for new pp which will take to get 1 month.i dont waste time to apply nsw . Can i apply now my current pp and later i will give my new pp which will be link with my old pp?

Please help me abt those two issues..

Regards


----------



## mithu93ku

Nabeel8 said:


> Sorry..i would like to correct that i got an invitation on 26th May and not June as I have mentioned in my previous post. I lodged my visa on 8th June.
> I think the cut off was 60. Can you please confirm that for me. Here is the link SkillSelect - 26 May Round Results


Dear Nabeel8,
Just fill form 1023 and upload it now as I can see from your signature your CO has not allocated yet.


----------



## TeamRanger

mithu93ku said:


> Dear Nabeel8, Just fill form 1023 and upload it now as I can see from your signature your CO has not allocated yet.


Can NKF also upload a similar form and then inform CO to hold off application or anything? That he can get a higher score in IELTS.


----------



## TheExpatriate

TeamRanger said:


> Can NKF also upload a similar form and then inform CO to hold off application or anything? That he can get a higher score in IELTS.


the problem is not the score, the problem is that he made false claims - unintentionally or intentionally, doesn't matter to DIBP - in the EOI, accordingly he jumped the queue and got an invitation he did not deserve (or before he could deserve it) and that invitation should've gone to someone else.

Doing better in IELTS or whatever is OK but he'll have to forfeit his visa application, do a new EOI, and wait for a new invitation, then lodge a new visa application and then pay the fees again

As harsh as it may seem, but it's the only fair thing to those who stayed behind him in the queues. Yes he did mean NO harm or no malice, but again, justice is justice


----------



## jatadi

Nishant Dundas said:


> Hence if after reduction also your points stay at 60 or 65 then your chances for rejection are very less.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Your case will not be rejected nabeel as we were sailing in the same boat of overclaimed points that brought our point score to 60 but the case just went fine and by god's grace v got our visa as well.So u don't worry you will also get your grant without any hitch.


----------



## sgn1982

Dear All,

I am very happy to say that my 190 Visa has been approved on 3rd July 2014.

Thank you very much for everyone who has given valuable advice, without this site it might be hard to reach.

I wish everyone with grants and all the best for the future endeavours.

Thank you


----------



## ddabral

Hi friends,

I had an urgent query-

For skill assessment, i have shown only my current employment where i have been working from 2010-till date. 
However prior to that I have worked arnd 3 yrs in 2 different companies( one in India n one in US- which werent part of the skill assessment) 
During submission of the EOI also i have not mentioned the same.

Pls suggest
1) whether i need to update my EOI application?
2) while submitting the rest of the application during STate sponsorship, do i mention the 3 yr work exp in the resume or not?

Awaiting your reply.

Thanks
Ddabral


----------



## jatadi

Nabeel8 said:


> I am in same boat as NKF and unknowingly included my complete experience. I lodged my visa with 70 points and now I found out from the forum that my application might get rejected.
> What should I do now..I havent been allocated a CO yet. Should I tell the CO that this was an oversight from my end as I filled the EOI myself without any agent and misunderstood what was required in the work experience section. If I lose points on exp..i will still have 65. Please suggest


If you still retain 65 points then i think you should go ahead with your visa application as there will not be any problem as such.


----------



## jatadi

sgn1982 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to say that my 190 Visa has been approved on 3rd July 2014.
> 
> Thank you very much for everyone who has given valuable advice, without this site it might be hard to reach.
> 
> I wish everyone with grants and all the best for the future endeavours.
> 
> Thank you


Many many congratulations


----------



## TheExpatriate

jatadi said:


> Your case will not be rejected nabeel as we were sailing in the same boat of overclaimed points that brought our point score to 60 but the case just went fine and by god's grace v got our visa as well.So u don't worry you will also get your grant without any hitch.


can you shed some light on the case history please?


----------



## jatadi

TheExpatriate said:


> can you shed some light on the case history please?


It was all by mistake that i claimed 5 points extra for my ACS work experience as i didnot pay any heed to the After clause in my skill assesment.According to that i was supposed to claim points only for the 5 year work experience assessed as suitable by ACS but i wrongly claimed 10 points for the 9 years experience i have.But could not go back and rectify my error as i had already filed my case so thought of taking the risk and moving ahead.But my co didnot even mentioned anything about over claimed points and just asked for medicals and pcc and gave us the grant without any problem.Anything more you wana ask then please feel free to ask.


----------



## TheExpatriate

jatadi said:


> It was all by mistake that i claimed 5 points extra for my ACS work experience as i didnot pay any heed to the After clause in my skill assesment.According to that i was supposed to claim points only for the 5 year work experience assessed as suitable by ACS but i wrongly claimed 10 points for the 9 years experience i have.But could not go back and rectify my error as i had already filed my case so thought of taking the risk and moving ahead.But my co didnot even mentioned anything about over claimed points and just asked for medicals and pcc and gave us the grant without any problem.Anything more you wana ask then please feel free to ask.


man u were overly lucky .... everyone I saw going through the same case as yours got shot down bang bang !


----------



## jatadi

TheExpatriate said:


> man u were overly lucky .... everyone I saw going through the same case as yours got shot down bang bang !


Well u can say that the jupiter is sitting in my 9th house.I was also dead tense as everyone was saying that the visa will get rejected but by god's grace nothing of that sort happened.I pray that those who don't make mistakes deliberately must be considered as genuine.


----------



## TheExpatriate

jatadi said:


> I pray that those who don't make mistakes deliberately must be considered as genuine.


I understand your point perfectly. Two days ago I was at the mercy of an a*****e from an ex-employer's HR who wouldn't verify my reference (which was 100% genuine and to the letter, just the HR and their rigid policies not to OK anything to third parties !!). I was thinking that I am honest, and yet I could lost my chance regardless


----------



## jatadi

TheExpatriate said:


> I understand your point perfectly. Two days ago I was at the mercy of an a*****e from an ex-employer's HR who wouldn't verify my reference (which was 100% genuine and to the letter, just the HR and their rigid policies not to OK anything to third parties !!). I was thinking that I am honest, and yet I could lost my chance regardless


The world is full of people with super Jealous factor and are full of negativity as they can't see the happiness and success of others.So they hide their malicious intensions under the quotes like policy rules ethics etc.You don't worry you will get your share of success if its destined for you.No one can snatch your luck away from you.So raise your hopes and you will get success for sure.


----------



## sunnyboi

TheExpatriate said:


> I understand your point perfectly. Two days ago I was at the mercy of an a*****e from an ex-employer's HR who wouldn't verify my reference (which was 100% genuine and to the letter, just the HR and their rigid policies not to OK anything to third parties !!). I was thinking that I am honest, and yet I could lost my chance regardless


Your case is still on???? Oh man! I hope everything works out for you soon enough and get your grant soon!


----------



## TheExpatriate

sunnyboi said:


> Your case is still on???? Oh man! I hope everything works out for you soon enough and get your grant soon!


verification was done on Thursday mate ...... now anticipating a grant next week (God willing)


----------



## amitferns

TheExpatriate said:


> verification was done on Thursday mate ...... now anticipating a grant next week (God willing)


Hope this week you get the Golden Mail friend.


----------



## sandysehta

Check this out 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-6134.html#post4537722


NKF said:


> is that incident happned recently of last year before july 2013


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

*New to forum: Need guidance from Seniors*

Hi all Seniors,

I have a big doubt in my mind.

Situation: I got my ACS done in Jan 2014 and currently I will have Total Work Experience of 5 years by August 2014.

Graduation: Electronics and Communication

ACS declared me as ICT MAJOR and deducted my 2 years.

and says that I can claim points from August 2011 Onwards.

Now I am going to fill in my EOI when my total experience of 5 years would be complete and after reducing 2 years. I will get 3 years of skilled experience for to claim experience points.


My Doubt: IN EOI its mentioned clearly that :
If the client receives an invitation to lodge a visa application it will

be based on the information presented in their EOI. If they lodge a visa

application and their assessed points score is less than what they claimed

in their EOI and indicated in the invitation letter, or they cannot provide

evidence of a claimed factor, their visa application may be refused even if

they are able to pass the points test or meet the threshold criteria.


NOW, while filling EOI we have to mention Total Work Experience as per dates of employment inside EOI.

and then EOI automatically calculates our Experience points for total experience as their is no demarcation for to separate skilled / non skilled or claimed /non claimed experience.

If I fill my complete employment history in EOI in august 2014 . EOI will automatically award me 65 points for independent visa 189. whereas 
as per ACS my points would be 60 .. I got 7 each in IELTS.

My Question:

1. How to separate skilled , non skilled experience in EOI filling? so as to claim points for 3 years only whereas EOI asks for Complete Job History and Auto calculates Points??

2. I did Graduation in ECE still ACS considered me ICT major with 2 yrs deduction. What would CO do .. will he reduce my 4 years or will blindly follow ACS as it is the assessment body of Australia itself and DIAc has recommended it.??

Also,

Can we file in 2 Different EOI's at the same time 1 for 189 and 1 for 190 ??


Thanks in Advance Seniors..


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats buddy!


sgn1982 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to say that my 190 Visa has been approved on 3rd July 2014.
> 
> Thank you very much for everyone who has given valuable advice, without this site it might be hard to reach.
> 
> I wish everyone with grants and all the best for the future endeavours.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Vasu G

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Hi all Seniors,
> 
> I have a big doubt in my mind.
> 
> Situation: I got my ACS done in Jan 2014 and currently I will have Total Work Experience of 5 years by August 2014.
> 
> Graduation: Electronics and Communication
> 
> ACS declared me as ICT MAJOR and deducted my 2 years.
> 
> and says that I can claim points from August 2011 Onwards.
> 
> Now I am going to fill in my EOI when my total experience of 5 years would be complete and after reducing 2 years. I will get 3 years of skilled experience for to claim experience points.
> 
> 
> My Doubt: IN EOI its mentioned clearly that :
> If the client receives an invitation to lodge a visa application it will
> 
> be based on the information presented in their EOI. If they lodge a visa
> 
> application and their assessed points score is less than what they claimed
> 
> in their EOI and indicated in the invitation letter, or they cannot provide
> 
> evidence of a claimed factor, their visa application may be refused even if
> 
> they are able to pass the points test or meet the threshold criteria.
> 
> 
> NOW, while filling EOI we have to mention Total Work Experience as per dates of employment inside EOI.
> 
> and then EOI automatically calculates our Experience points for total experience as their is no demarcation for to separate skilled / non skilled or claimed /non claimed experience.
> 
> If I fill my complete employment history in EOI in august 2014 . EOI will automatically award me 65 points for independent visa 189. whereas
> as per ACS my points would be 60 .. I got 7 each in IELTS.
> 
> My Question:
> 
> 1. How to separate skilled , non skilled experience in EOI filling? so as to claim points for 3 years only whereas EOI asks for Complete Job History and Auto calculates Points??
> 
> 2. I did Graduation in ECE still ACS considered me ICT major with 2 yrs deduction. What would CO do .. will he reduce my 4 years or will blindly follow ACS as it is the assessment body of Australia itself and DIAc has recommended it.??
> 
> Also,
> 
> Can we file in 2 Different EOI's at the same time 1 for 189 and 1 for 190 ??
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance Seniors..


1 => You can split your experience as relevant & non-relevant. Enter the ACS deducted years as one entry(non-relevant) and remaining another entry(relevant). That's how you should mention. 

2=> I don't think he will reduce. He should follow ACS skilled date. But, yes it is DIBP discretion to award points. 

We can file 2 EOI's, but it is not suggestive to do so. Because you should enter different entries all together in each EOI. I personally don't suggest.


----------



## Faisal.aiub

*190 current job and passport*

Hi 
I will be apply for 190. But i face 2 probs.
A) i worked for 13 months in aus. And my job is expired at sep, 2012. After then i dont have Job according to IT. So what should i put of current job in resume?should i put just my last job in resume? Or its 
mandetory to have current job according to IT?
B)
Is it mandatory to have 6 month passport validity to apply nsw state sponsor?
I have 5 months valudity. I already applied for new pp which will take to get 1 month.i dont waste time to apply nsw . Can i apply now my current pp and later i will give my new pp which will be link with my old pp?

Please help me abt those two issues..

Regards


----------



## lovetosmack

Faisal.aiub said:


> Hi
> I will be apply for 190. But i face 2 probs.
> A) i worked for 13 months in aus. And my job is expired at sep, 2012. After then i dont have Job according to IT. So what should i put of current job in resume?should i put just my last job in resume? Or its
> mandetory to have current job according to IT?
> B)
> Is it mandatory to have 6 month passport validity to apply nsw state sponsor?
> I have 5 months valudity. I already applied for new pp which will take to get 1 month.i dont waste time to apply nsw . Can i apply now my current pp and later i will give my new pp which will be link with my old pp?
> 
> Please help me abt those two issues..
> 
> Regards


DO NOT post in multiple threads.
Post it first in the relevant thread. You must be posting this in the most appropriate NSW thread.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Faisal.aiub said:


> Hi
> I will be apply for 190. But i face 2 probs.
> A) i worked for 13 months in aus. And my job is expired at sep, 2012. After then i dont have Job according to IT. So what should i put of current job in resume?should i put just my last job in resume? Or its
> mandetory to have current job according to IT?
> B)
> Is it mandatory to have 6 month passport validity to apply nsw state sponsor?
> I have 5 months valudity. I already applied for new pp which will take to get 1 month.i dont waste time to apply nsw . Can i apply now my current pp and later i will give my new pp which will be link with my old pp?
> 
> Please help me abt those two issues..
> 
> Regards


A) If you wish to claim points for work exp then obviously it should be related to your chosen occupation.
If its not related to your chosen occupation in eoi, it should be selected as not relevant, so eoi will not calculate points for it.

B) it is ideal I guess not important. I think you can apply as of now and then update them with new passport later. Though please confirm on NSW website too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

Thanks VASU G,

your answer has been a big relief for me..

You rock man...

Thanks,,,,, God Bless you man


----------



## Faisal.aiub

Nishant Dundas said:


> A) If you wish to claim points for work exp then obviously it should be related to your chosen occupation.
> If its not related to your chosen occupation in eoi, it should be selected as not relevant, so eoi will not calculate points for it.
> 
> B) it is ideal I guess not important. I think you can apply as of now and then update them with new passport later. Though please confirm on NSW website too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


thank you very much...
i got another thing
I found NSW state is going to sponsor 190- telecom engineer(263311) in new list. In the list I found Telecom engineer(263311) is in ICT field. But ACS doesn't assess Telecom engineer(263311). It is actually assessed by Engineers Australia.

So I am confused. I have Telecom engineer(263311) assessment from Engineers Australia. Is my one proper to apply for NSW state sponsor?


----------



## Faisal.aiub

lovetosmack said:


> DO NOT post in multiple threads.
> Post it first in the relevant thread. You must be posting this in the most appropriate NSW thread.


ok.. i thought its related to 190. thats y i posted it here.. no probs.. i will do later in nsw thread...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Faisal.aiub said:


> thank you very much...
> i got another thing
> I found NSW state is going to sponsor 190- telecom engineer(263311) in new list. In the list I found Telecom engineer(263311) is in ICT field. But ACS doesn't assess Telecom engineer(263311). It is actually assessed by Engineers Australia.
> 
> So I am confused. I have Telecom engineer(263311) assessment from Engineers Australia. Is my one proper to apply for NSW state sponsor?


Buddy I cannot comment as am not aware on telecom occupation!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## srimalsdk

chuminh said:


> anyone received CO allocation or Grant for visa lodge on 20th June 2014 onward?


Hi, my visa type is 189 (263312-Telecommunications Network Engineer. here is my timeline and no CO allocated yet. i hope it'll take some time for that.

EA Submit:15-10-2013,EA Result:01-04-2014,IELTS Band_7:21-06-2014,EOI-189: 21-06-2014,Invite : 23-06-2014,Lodged on:24-06-2014,All docs uploaded without wife's PCC:03-07-2014,Wife's PCCending,CO :?,Grant :???


----------



## Nishant Dundas

srimalsdk said:


> Hi, my visa type is 189 (263312-Telecommunications Network Engineer. here is my timeline and no CO allocated yet. i hope it'll take some time for that.
> 
> EA Submit:15-10-2013,EA Result:01-04-2014,IELTS Band_7:21-06-2014,EOI-189: 21-06-2014,Invite : 23-06-2014,Lodged on:24-06-2014,All docs uploaded without wife's PCC:03-07-2014,Wife's PCCending,CO :?,Grant :???


Patience is required my friend!!
You have not even uploaded your wife's PCC so why are you waiting, upload it man!!!
Wait for at least 7-8 weeks and if nothing happens call dibp and enquire about your application. Only if all docs have been uploaxed

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## UU!

Hi,

I hope you are well. We just had our second baby yesterday, our baby is lil bit extra lucky 😊 he has one extra thumb (radial or preaxial polydactyly) in the right hand... rest of the body is normal...

Can you please let us know if it is something we should worry about in the medicals. We delayed out medicals due to the pregnancy, now the baby is delivered we will add him in our application and proceed with medicals and PCCs...

I will be much thankful for your kind support and advice...

BR
UU


----------



## mr.harm

Hi guys,,
I would like to send my bachelor's and masters for assessment in Engineers Australia. My bachelor's is a Washington accord accredited. Am I going to pay processing fees separately for each certificate?

thanks,,


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

*Claiming fo points post ACS assessment after role change in same company*

Hi Seniors,

I have a simple doubt to ask..

Situation:
My assessment came in jan 2014 and my skilled experience has been counted from 2011 August onwards..

From 1st April 2014 onwards my role changed from Systems Engineer to Test Engineer within the same company ..andi want to claim points for this designation as well under 261313 itself.

I will file My EOI in August 2014 to claim points for 3 years post deduction of 2 years.

Doubt:
Do I need to get ACS done again for past 6-7 months where I am in same company and role has been reassigned from Systems Engineer to Test Engineer ??

OR 

Just a self declaration will work out once CO is Assigned??


Thanks in Advance


----------



## Nishant Dundas

UU! said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope you are well. We just had our second baby yesterday, our baby is lil bit extra lucky ?de0a he has one extra thumb (radial or preaxial polydactyly) in the right hand... rest of the body is normal...
> 
> Can you please let us know if it is something we should worry about in the medicals. We delayed out medicals due to the pregnancy, now the baby is delivered we will add him in our application and proceed with medicals and PCCs...
> 
> I will be much thankful for your kind support and advice...
> 
> BR
> UU


Having an extra thumb means the baby is gonna rock like hrithik roshan I guess!!
Congrats my friend!!!

There is nothing to worry my friend, go ahead with full confidence!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have a simple doubt to ask..
> 
> Situation:
> My assessment came in jan 2014 and my skilled experience has been counted from 2011 August onwards..
> 
> From 1st April 2014 onwards my role changed from Systems Engineer to Test Engineer within the same company ..andi want to claim points for this designation as well under 261313 itself.
> 
> I will file My EOI in August 2014 to claim points for 3 years post deduction of 2 years.
> 
> Doubt:
> Do I need to get ACS done again for past 6-7 months where I am in same company and role has been reassigned from Systems Engineer to Test Engineer ??
> 
> OR
> 
> Just a self declaration will work out once CO is Assigned??
> 
> Thanks in Advance


No need of ACS again. But you need to submit employment reference letter, pay slips, appraisal letters, offer letter. A statutory declaration is not suggested but will work if signed by your senior managers with their contact details provided incl official email, phone number, etc. It is the discretion of the CO to consider the experience. So I suggest you to try and get some sort of reference letters from the current company.


----------



## UU!

Nishant Dundas said:


> Having an extra thumb means the baby is gonna rock like hrithik roshan I guess!! Congrats my friend!!! There is nothing to worry my friend, go ahead with full confidence!!!! Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


😇 that's the first thing popped up in our minds the moment we saw out lil prince...

Thanks Bro 👍😊


----------



## lovetosmack

Faisal.aiub said:


> ok.. i thought its related to 190. thats y i posted it here.. no probs.. i will do later in nsw thread...


Thanks for understanding man.


----------



## bigdaddy

All, 

Just received the invite from skillselect... I am super happy... thanks to all the members in the forum for their valuable information and for sharing their experience....

now the big task of document upload begins... 

IELTS 21/06/14 S-8.0,L-7.5,R-7.5,W-7.5 | ACS +ve 263111 18/11/13 | EOI - 189 Submitted (65 Pts) 05/07/14 ITA - 13/JUL/2014


----------



## sreejithkhan2014

Congrats


----------



## sandysehta

Best of luck to everyone expecting a grant this week!


----------



## Sasha2013

[quote=


----------



## sandysehta

I think that's fine...... 8 and above in all sections is 20 points....


Sasha2013 said:


> Hi Nabeel, one more mistake I see in your points calculation is for IELTS. DIBP needs points in individual sections not overall. So, you will have to pick the points for IELTS score of 8 not 9.


----------



## Sasha2013

sandysehta said:


> I think that's fine...... 8 and above in all sections is 20 points....


I applied through an agent so I don't have the points breakup on top of my head. After I checked the points I tried to delete my message so as not to give Nabeel another blow, but you caught me before that


----------



## TheExpatriate

2 hours to a new week and a new day

Best of luck to all those awaiting their well deserved golden mails


----------



## Future_ozzy

Yes.. Good luck to all waiting for their invites .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

O you great CO ...... bestow thy grant upon the tired and the poor


----------



## amitferns

TheExpatriate said:


> O you great CO ...... bestow thy grant upon the tired and the poor


Ha ha ha....Amen.
Agonizing to keep checking your mails every minute.


----------



## vicky10sep

*Grant*

Its such a great morning for me .. Grant received today at 8:42 AM

261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : 01-Jul-14 ,Additional Docs uploaded(Wife's English Language Ability letter from University) - 7-Jul-2014 Grant : 14-Jul-2014


----------



## shalini84

Congrats..


----------



## kvish4u

vicky10sep said:


> Its such a great morning for me .. Grant received today at 8:42 AM
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : 01-Jul-14 ,Additional Docs uploaded(Wife's English Language Ability letter from University) - 7-Jul-2014 Grant : 14-Jul-2014


Congrats!! Hoping this will be THE week for rest of us!


----------



## amitferns

vicky10sep said:


> Its such a great morning for me .. Grant received today at 8:42 AM
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : 01-Jul-14 ,Additional Docs uploaded(Wife's English Language Ability letter from University) - 7-Jul-2014 Grant : 14-Jul-2014


Congrats


----------



## sas119

vicky10sep said:


> Its such a great morning for me .. Grant received today at 8:42 AM
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : 01-Jul-14 ,Additional Docs uploaded(Wife's English Language Ability letter from University) - 7-Jul-2014 Grant : 14-Jul-2014


Many congratulations Vicky. All the best and have a great life and career down under.


----------



## monte1

vicky10sep said:


> Its such a great morning for me .. Grant received today at 8:42 AM
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : 01-Jul-14 ,Additional Docs uploaded(Wife's English Language Ability letter from University) - 7-Jul-2014 Grant : 14-Jul-2014


Congrats Vicky,

A long wait that was, time to celebrate with Germans :first:


----------



## haq82

Hip Hip Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all on this forum ...


This forum has been a great support, can't explain my feelings, just received 15 minutes back.

Those waiting, will get soon ... IA .... Prayers and best wishes ....


----------



## besthar

*Query on Processing*

Hi Guys, 

A query on Visa Processing times for 189 vis-a-vis 190. 

Do they both get the similar priority in terms of processing ...

Regards,


----------



## Sasha2013

haq82 said:


> Hip Hip Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all on this forum ...
> 
> 
> This forum has been a great support, can't explain my feelings, just received 15 minutes back.
> 
> Those waiting, will get soon ... IA .... Prayers and best wishes ....


Congratulations!!!
Now that's called a really long wait.


----------



## immigbird

besthar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A query on Visa Processing times for 189 vis-a-vis 190.
> 
> Do they both get the similar priority in terms of processing ...
> 
> Regards,


190 has higher priority in terms of processing.


----------



## Nabeel8

vicky10sep said:


> Its such a great morning for me .. Grant received today at 8:42 AM
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : 01-Jul-14 ,Additional Docs uploaded(Wife's English Language Ability letter from University) - 7-Jul-2014 Grant : 14-Jul-2014


Congratulations on the grant!! 
May I know why did you have to submit the form 1023?


----------



## roze

**

Hi EveryOne

I applied my 190 Visa on 14 Apr 2014. 3 Months passed and No response from Immigration. I can not explain my feeling  at this moment I believe many people can understand my feeling...................



ANY Suggestions Guys??????????????????


----------



## Ns1988

Hi,

I have lodged my 189 visa on 21/05/2014 and waiting for CO. Meanwhile I tried to apply for indian PCC and I was asked to get a request letter for the PCC.Do you have any idea? How did you apply for indian pcc?


----------



## lifebeyond

Hi Guys,
Do we get the grant email first thing in the morning as I start my day at 8am India and its already 12 noon in OZ. Also is there any chance that grants are send after their working hours like 4pm or something also ?? 
I know this is a stupid question but i am getting a little impatient as filed my application on 24th april and till now no grant. All docs have been submitted long back and case officer assigned on 21 may.


----------



## sunilreddy

Ns1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 21/05/2014 and waiting for CO. Meanwhile I tried to apply for indian PCC and I was asked to get a request letter for the PCC.Do you have any idea? How did you apply for indian pcc?




I just carried my Engineers Australia Acknowledgment Letter for the PCC (Hyderabad, INDIA), got the PCC immediately. They just want a proof that you are immigrating to Australia.

Take the Assessment Letter and the VISA Submitted Acknowledgement Letter, you will get the PCC in your hand in 1 hour


----------



## tipzstamatic

roze said:


> Hi EveryOne
> 
> I applied my 190 Visa on 14 Apr 2014. 3 Months passed and No response from Immigration. I can not explain my feeling  at this moment I believe many people can understand my feeling...................
> 
> 
> 
> ANY Suggestions Guys??????????????????


you can tell if there's any movement with your application if the documents you upload have status changes like requested -> received and you can also see the respective dates on when the documents were flagged as received.


----------



## lifebeyond

vicky10sep said:


> Its such a great morning for me .. Grant received today at 8:42 AM
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : 01-Jul-14 ,Additional Docs uploaded(Wife's English Language Ability letter from University) - 7-Jul-2014 Grant : 14-Jul-2014


Congrats!!! 

I filed my application too in april i.e 24th april. till now no grant and hoping to hear soon from them.
I too had to submit the form 1023 a few days back as my agent had answered this question incorrectly:

Have you travelled to australia earlier or held a visa
answer: Actual yes but my lawyer made a mistake of stating "No"
As i saw it, i was shocked and then got the form 1023 form filled asap.
Can this delay my application as my case officer was assigned on 21 may. I am just checking emails every second


----------



## lifebeyond

What is the meaning of received, is it just received or received and checked.
Also in my case no medicals were asked for visa 189 but i have still got them done as per visa requirement.

it mentions as this : No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.


----------



## sunilreddy

While Uploading the documents, I uploaded all my Employment documents (Appointment Letter, Appraisal Letters, ID Cards, Experience Letter, Relieving Letter, Reference Letter, Form 16, Pay Slips, Bank Statements) Under EMPLOYMENT - Current Evidence of Instead of Employment - Overseas Experience. 


Now when i am Uploading again Under Employment - Overseas Experience,

I uploaded the Employment documents (Appointment Letter, Appraisal Letters, ID Cards, Experience Letter, Relieving Letter, Reference Letter, Form 16, Pay Slips). I attached only 1 Bank Statement, while attaching the Other Bank Statement, there is an Error Coming

"Unable to attach document. Maximum number of files allowed has been reached."


Please help me.



Is Birth Certificate necessary, I am unable to get it as my DOB year is 1983


Please help me. 





EA Assessment: 13-June-2013, EOI Submitted (60 Points): 07-June 2014, Invitation: 23-June-2014, Visa Lodged: 26-June-2014, PCC: 13-May-2014, Medicals: 03-July-2014, CO: waiting


----------



## tipzstamatic

sunilreddy said:


> While Uploading the documents, I uploaded all my Employment documents (Appointment Letter, Appraisal Letters, ID Cards, Experience Letter, Relieving Letter, Reference Letter, Form 16, Pay Slips, Bank Statements) Under EMPLOYMENT - Current Evidence of Instead of Employment - Overseas Experience.
> 
> 
> Now when i am Uploading again Under Employment - Overseas Experience,
> 
> I uploaded the Employment documents (Appointment Letter, Appraisal Letters, ID Cards, Experience Letter, Relieving Letter, Reference Letter, Form 16, Pay Slips). I attached only 1 Bank Statement, while attaching the Other Bank Statement, there is an Error Coming
> 
> "Unable to attach document. Maximum number of files allowed has been reached."
> 
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Birth Certificate necessary, I am unable to get it as my DOB year is 1983
> 
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EA Assessment: 13-June-2013, EOI Submitted (60 Points): 07-June 2014, Invitation: 23-June-2014, Visa Lodged: 26-June-2014, PCC: 13-May-2014, Medicals: 03-July-2014, CO: waiting



i believe there was a note somewhere that would have stated that there is a limit of 60 documents to upload? you should have maybe put together the documents lets say payslip for company containing all the months etc instead of one each.

i dont remember the exact number but i believe it was 60


----------



## sunilreddy

I have uploaded the below documents for the 189 Visa:


Main Applicant:
PCC
Medicals
Form 80 
Form 1221
Employment Documents (Resume, Appointment Letter, Appraisal Letters, ID Cards, Experience Letter, Relieving Letter, Reference Letter, Form 16, Pay Slips, Bank Statements)
Educational documents
EA Assessment Letter
Assessment Documents (3 Career Episodes, CPD, Analysis of Career Episodes, Summary of Competencies Claimed)
IELTS TRF
Marriage Certificate
Passport (Biodata Pages)
Photograph




Secondary Applicant:
PCC
Medicals
Form 80 
Form 1221
Form 1023
Employment Documents (ID Cards, Experience Letter, Form 16, Pay Slips, Bank Statements)
Educational documents
Functional English from the College (Degree & MBA)
Marriage Certificate
Passport (Biodata Pages)
Photograph



Are any other Documents Required for the 189 Visa


Is Birth Certificate necessary, I am unable to get it as my DOB year is 1983


Please help me.





2333311 (Electrical Engineer):
EA Assessment: 13-June-2013, EOI Submitted (60 Points): 07-June 2014, Invitation: 23-June-2014, Visa Lodged: 26-June-2014, PCC: 13-May-2014, Medicals: 03-July-2014, CO: waiting


----------



## raijatt

can i upload document to immi acc or should my agent do it ?


----------



## bdapplicant

Since you appointed an agent, you agent should act on your behalf. 



raijatt said:


> can i upload document to immi acc or should my agent do it ?


----------



## Ns1988

sunilreddy said:


> I just carried my Engineers Australia Acknowledgment Letter for the PCC (Hyderabad, INDIA), got the PCC immediately. They just want a proof that you are immigrating to Australia.
> 
> Take the Assessment Letter and the VISA Submitted Acknowledgement Letter, you will get the PCC in your hand in 1 hour


Let me try! Thanks  But the guy in passport office told me that he want a request letter from Immi -Australia ..


----------



## lifebeyond

Hi all,
So long i have been looking for some info on migration and my lawyer has been stating that the visa ( subclass 189) will take 3-6 months. I am so lucky to find this wonderful forumarty:

Here is my detail below and if any one can give info or have the lodgement in/around same date, when should i get the reply from my case officer.

Engineering technologist for skilled migration visa subclass 189.

EOI: 4/10/13
Invitaion recieved: 24/3/2014
Visa lodged: 24/4/2014
All docs including PCC and medicals submiited : 14/5/2014
CO assigned: 21/5/2014 Team 14 GSM Brisbane

Since 21/5/2014 I haven't heard from the case officer asking for any more documents, though I believe all docs have been submitted already.
All i am waiting is for an email showing the grant but till now there is no email or reply 

Can someone give words of hope or if someone has filed offshore PR during the same date or is in the same boat. When should i expect to hear, my agent is saying 10 weeks more. Could this be so long like 5-6 months. I though 3 months is the time frame they work on.

Cheers.


----------



## lovetosmack

lifebeyond said:


> Hi all,
> So long i have been looking for some info on migration and my lawyer has been stating that the visa ( subclass 189) will take 3-6 months. I am so lucky to find this wonderful forumarty:
> 
> Here is my detail below and if any one can give info or have the lodgement in/around same date, when should i get the reply from my case officer.
> 
> Engineering technologist for skilled migration visa subclass 189.
> 
> EOI: 4/10/13
> Invitaion recieved: 24/3/2014
> Visa lodged: 24/4/2014
> All docs including PCC and medicals submiited : 14/5/2014
> CO assigned: 21/5/2014 Team 14 GSM Brisbane
> 
> Since 21/5/2014 I haven't heard from the case officer asking for any more documents, though I believe all docs have been submitted already.
> All i am waiting is for an email showing the grant but till now there is no email or reply
> 
> Can someone give words of hope or if someone has filed offshore PR during the same date or is in the same boat. When should i expect to hear, my agent is saying 10 weeks more. Could this be so long like 5-6 months. I though 3 months is the time frame they work on.
> 
> Cheers.


Prepare mentally for another easy 10 weeks. 189 processing time is 3 months as per their website & now 190 picked up, so except delays. Go get a "life beyond" this for now.


----------



## tomato_juice

lifebeyond said:


> Hi all,
> Can someone give words of hope or if someone has filed offshore PR during the same date or is in the same boat. When should i expect to hear, my agent is saying 10 weeks more. Could this be so long like 5-6 months. I though 3 months is the time frame they work on.


Hi lifebeyond,

Could you clarify what is the starting point for 10 or more weeks please. Is it since the day when visa was lodged or since the last document was uploaded? 

Thank you.


----------



## tomato_juice

lovetosmack said:


> Prepare mentally for another easy 10 weeks. 189 processing time is 3 months as per their website & now 190 picked up, so except delays. Go get a "life beyond" this for now.


Hi lovestomask,

Could you clarify what is the starting point for processing 189 visa please.


----------



## lovetosmack

tomato_juice said:


> Hi lifebeyond,
> 
> Could you clarify what is the starting point for 10 or more weeks please. Is it since the day when visa was lodged or since the last document was uploaded?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi tomato_juice

I don't mean to water down your hope but as a Pakistani you should not be having any time limit hopes as usually Pakistani's tend to under go external security checks which are definitely random. Don't compare your timelines with other nationalities. You can compare similar timelines with Pakistani's here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/108446-immigration-time-pakistanis.html


For more information or timeline tracking, use this sheet here - http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub

There isn't much you can do.


----------



## tomato_juice

lovetosmack

Thanks a lot for the info. And what about general practice for processing 189 visa? What is the starting point date for applicants from other countries?


----------



## ayesha85

Hi Folks,

I had not mentioned about my 2 years deduction by ACS neither in EOI nor in Visa application but as i had worked for the same company from 2006 onwards, so while uploading the appointment letter (i.e from 2006), in description i had mentioned that i started working from 2006 but as per ACS assesment i am claiming from 2008 onwards. I have not tried to hide anything.

Please suggest.

Thanks
Ayesha


----------



## lifebeyond

tomato_juice said:


> Hi lifebeyond,
> 
> Could you clarify what is the starting point for 10 or more weeks please. Is it since the day when visa was lodged or since the last document was uploaded?
> 
> Thank you.


I filed my 189 offshore visa in 24 April and then all docs including Medicals and pcc were submitted by 10 may. Later in June end when I had enquiried through my lawyer he said I should wait for atleast 10 more weeks for any reply from migration for the results . If it's 10 more weeks then this is taking like 4.5-5 months for 189 visa. Can this be true ? I am surprised ?


----------



## lovetosmack

Ns1988 said:


> Let me try! Thanks  But the guy in passport office told me that he want a request letter from Immi -Australia ..


You can take a print out of the Visa payment receipt. That is enough. And also the application submitted invoice of about 4 pages. For more PCC queries, please post them here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...5110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html


----------



## lovetosmack

ayesha85 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I had not mentioned about my 2 years deduction by ACS neither in EOI nor in Visa application but as i had worked for the same company from 2006 onwards, so while uploading the appointment letter (i.e from 2006), in description i had mentioned that i started working from 2006 but as per ACS assesment i am claiming from 2008 onwards. I have not tried to hide anything.
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks
> Ayesha


Are you using an agent ? Or doing it yourself with the help of this forum ?

Please post your ACS letter as it is after removing personal details & company details. Keep the dates intact.

How many points are you claiming for age, education, IELTS, work experience ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

tomato_juice said:


> lovetosmack
> 
> Thanks a lot for the info. And what about general practice for processing 189 visa? What is the starting point date for applicants from other countries?


Look at my timeline for instance, not a Pakistani, still suffering from delays !


----------



## zameer.ise

*DIBP Help Desk*

Hi Expats,

Can someone share DIBP help desk number, I would need a clarification on my passport.

Couple of weeks back, I saw people shared the number but I didn't bother to save that 

Thanks in advance,
JAMEER


----------



## ayesha85

lovetosmack said:


> Are you using an agent ? Or doing it yourself with the help of this forum ?
> 
> Please post your ACS letter as it is after removing personal details & company details. Keep the dates intact.
> 
> How many points are you claiming for age, education, IELTS, work experience ?


Hi 

Thanks for the reply

I am claiming 5 points for employment.I am doing it myself. In my ACS it i written like below.
The following employment after November 2008 is considerd to equate to work and relevant to the ANZSCO Code

Dates 11/06 to 9/13 (6 yrs 9 months).

IN my EOI and visa I had mentioned after 2008 only. I had not mentioned the 2 years deducted by ACS. In description i had mentioned that i started working from 2006 but as per ACS assesment i am claiming from 2008 onwards. I have not tried to hide anything

Ayesha


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Nabeel8 said:


> The lowest was 8 in writing...all other modules were 9.


Man! That's a Crack On score!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sgn1982 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am very happy to say that my 190 Visa has been approved on 3rd July 2014.
> 
> Thank you very much for everyone who has given valuable advice, without this site it might be hard to reach.
> 
> I wish everyone with grants and all the best for the future endeavours.
> 
> Thank you


Congrats!


----------



## besthar

MaxTheWolf said:


> Man! That's a Crack On score!


F**k Me.... Are you serious.... ?

Awesome Mate....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## tomato_juice

TheExpatriate said:


> Look at my timeline for instance, not a Pakistani, still suffering from delays !


As I can see from your timeline not so a long time past since your Form 80/PCC/eMedical were submitted. Right? I don't see any reasons for you to worry.


----------



## pappu123

Hi Guys, 

I have uploaded all the document and paid the visa fee on 11th June 2014. Till now case officer is not assigned. If I want to do the medicals then how should I do it. 
could you please let me know the process of getting HAP ID and so on.


----------



## amitferns

pappu123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have uploaded all the document and paid the visa fee on 11th June 2014. Till now case officer is not assigned. If I want to do the medicals then how should I do it.
> could you please let me know the process of getting HAP ID and so on.


There will be a Organize your Health link in your immiaccount. Click on it, fill in details and you should get the hap id.


----------



## sunilreddy

I have uploaded the below documents for the 189 Visa:


Main Applicant:
PCC
Medicals
Form 80 
Form 1221
Employment Documents (Resume, Appointment Letter, Appraisal Letters, ID Cards, Experience Letter, Relieving Letter, Reference Letter, Form 16, Pay Slips, Bank Statements)
Educational documents
EA Assessment Letter
Assessment Documents (3 Career Episodes, CPD, Analysis of Career Episodes, Summary of Competencies Claimed)
IELTS TRF
Marriage Certificate
Passport (Biodata Pages)
Photograph




Secondary Applicant:
PCC
Medicals
Form 80 
Form 1221
Form 1023
Employment Documents (ID Cards, Experience Letter, Form 16, Pay Slips, Bank Statements)
Educational documents
Functional English from the College (Degree & MBA)
Marriage Certificate
Passport (Biodata Pages)
Photograph



Are any other Documents Required for the 189 Visa


Is Birth Certificate necessary, I am unable to get it as my DOB year is 1983


Please help me.





2333311 (Electrical Engineer):
EA Assessment: 13-June-2013, EOI Submitted (60 Points): 07-June 2014, Invitation: 23-June-2014, Visa Lodged: 26-June-2014, PCC: 13-May-2014, Medicals: 03-July-2014, CO: waiting


----------



## sunilreddy

pappu123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have uploaded all the document and paid the visa fee on 11th June 2014. Till now case officer is not assigned. If I want to do the medicals then how should I do it.
> could you please let me know the process of getting HAP ID and so on.




Here is the below link to find the Hospital in your area for the medicals

Immigration Panel Physicians


Just go to the Hospital and give them the TRN number you got after submitting the VISA, take the appointment

The Hospital will do the medicals, and send the reports directly to immigration Australia.


----------



## pappu123

amitferns said:


> There will be a Organize your Health link in your immiaccount. Click on it, fill in details and you should get the hap id.


Thanks Amit,

Problem is that I have applied it through agent. So I need to ask my agent.


----------



## amitferns

pappu123 said:


> Thanks Amit,
> 
> Problem is that I have applied it through agent. So I need to ask my agent.


Yes please.


----------



## amitferns

I had almost paid the agent when I met a friend who advised me against it. I had to do a lot of reading and then I relied a lot on this forum. I had to just search and would find almost every answer. When I read all the post about agents I thank God for saving me from them. Also I feel people who use agents have missed out on doing all the homework and relied on agents words. 
A big thank you to members of this forum who spend time to help others.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

haq82 said:


> Hip Hip Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all on this forum ...
> 
> 
> This forum has been a great support, can't explain my feelings, just received 15 minutes back.
> 
> Those waiting, will get soon ... IA .... Prayers and best wishes ....


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

besthar said:


> F**k Me.... Are you serious.... ?
> 
> Awesome Mate....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


 that's what Nabeel8 told us.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

amitferns said:


> I had almost paid the agent when I met a friend who advised me against it. I had to do a lot of reading and then I relied a lot on this forum. I had to just search and would find almost every answer. When I read all the post about agents I thank God for saving me from them. Also I feel people who use agents have missed out on doing all the homework and relied on agents words.
> A big thank you to members of this forum who spend time to help others.


Hey Amit, 

Nothing against you, but have your heard about something known as complicated cases!

Yes, No or May be??!!! 

Those who make a prudent decision to hire a good agent do miss on anxiety, fees forfeiture, delays in visa just to name a few. Black sheep's are found in every herd so that doesn't mean sheep's shouldn't exist!! 


Can you search the forum for someone whose mother was a migrating applicant where his parents were separated but not divorced and other migrating applicant was a de facto partner who was suffering from fibrosis!!! That guy has sworn in as a Australian citizen month back.. Thanks to guidance of a good agent. 

You just blamed a dentist for not being able to extract tooth of a cardiac patient who stepped in for extraction with high blood pressure .!!!! 

Some agents are just Great and some are plain lousy. 

You saving fees of an agent is one thing and people taking services of an agent is another. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## TeamRanger

To add to the above point , I have a friend who initiated the migration process In 2007 through an agent , changing rules and low priority of his visa category meant his was one hell of a complicated case , he had almost given up until last year when his agent guided him about via window of opportunity and went through the filing and getting the grant successfully and last month he landed in OZ. Yea, sometimes you do need someone looking out on your behalf.

*edit: typo


----------



## amitferns

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey Amit,
> 
> Nothing against you, but have your heard about something known as complicated cases!
> 
> Yes, No or May be??!!!
> 
> Those who make a prudent decision to hire a good agent do miss on anxiety, fees forfeiture, delays in visa just to name a few. Black sheep's are found in every herd so that doesn't mean sheep's shouldn't exist!!
> 
> 
> Can you search the forum for someone whose mother was a migrating applicant where his parents were separated but not divorced and other migrating applicant was a de facto partner who was suffering from fibrosis!!! That guy has sworn in as a Australian citizen month back.. Thanks to guidance of a good agent.
> 
> You just blamed a dentist for not being able to extract tooth of a cardiac patient who stepped in for extraction with high blood pressure .!!!!
> 
> Some agents are just Great and some are plain lousy.
> 
> You saving fees of an agent is one thing and people taking services of an agent is another.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Hey Deep,

You got me all wrong. I have nothing against people who use agents. It was more a feeling of gratitude towards members of this forum who help and support others in the journey. I must admit that I have been reading such negative comments about agents that I didnt choose that path. Thats all. Apologies if comments have hurt you in any way.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

amitferns said:


> Hey Deep,
> 
> You got me all wrong. I have nothing against people who use agents. It was more a feeling of gratitude towards members of this forum who help and support others in the journey. I must admit that I have been reading such negative comments about agents that I didnt choose that path. Thats all. Apologies if comments have hurt you in any way.


Brother, 

Did mention nothing against you. 

No hard feelings.  

Just like you, I am too endebited to this forum for all the knowledge sharing and motivation. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Arunvas

*USA Local Clearance*

Friends,

I was asked for *USA local clearance* by my CO. I'm in the USA for the past several years and I'm bit confused on how many State Local Clearance should I get and for how long... Local Clearance from the states in which I lived in the past 12 months or for all the states (of the USA) I lived for all these years...

Below is the condition given for the USA residents:
*Residents: You will also need to obtain a police certificate from your local (State) police department covering your last 12 months of residence. Apply in person or by post to the relevant city, county or state police department.
The type of certificate issued depends on individual state procedures.*

Source: United States of America

It's almost clear that I need to get State local clearance for the states I lived in the past 12 months... I just wanted to get a few words of confirmation from my eFriends before I take the conclusion,,,

Thanks!


----------



## besthar

MaxTheWolf said:


> that's what Nabeel8 told us.


Goodness Gracious..... I haven't seen a timeline as aggressive as yours ... You've driven a Ferrari all through until your grant... 
Way to go Mate....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

Arunvas said:


> Friends,
> 
> I was asked for *USA local clearance* by my CO. I'm in the USA for the past several years and I'm bit confused on how many State Local Clearance should I get and for how long... Local Clearance from the states in which I lived in the past 12 months or for all the states (of the USA) I lived for all these years...
> 
> Below is the condition given for the USA residents:
> *Residents: You will also need to obtain a police certificate from your local (State) police department covering your last 12 months of residence. Apply in person or by post to the relevant city, county or state police department.
> The type of certificate issued depends on individual state procedures.*
> 
> Source: United States of America
> 
> It's almost clear that I need to get State local clearance for the states I lived in the past 12 months... I just wanted to get a few words of confirmation from my eFriends before I take the conclusion,,,
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, it says so. If you have lived in States X, Y and Z in the last 12 months, and lived in the last - say - 5 years in states X, Y, Z, W, A .... you need local clearance from X, Y and Z only, plus the Federal clearance


----------



## besthar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey Amit,
> 
> Nothing against you, but have your heard about something known as complicated cases!
> 
> Yes, No or May be??!!!
> 
> Those who make a prudent decision to hire a good agent do miss on anxiety, fees forfeiture, delays in visa just to name a few. Black sheep's are found in every herd so that doesn't mean sheep's shouldn't exist!!
> 
> Can you search the forum for someone whose mother was a migrating applicant where his parents were separated but not divorced and other migrating applicant was a de facto partner who was suffering from fibrosis!!! That guy has sworn in as a Australian citizen month back.. Thanks to guidance of a good agent.
> 
> You just blamed a dentist for not being able to extract tooth of a cardiac patient who stepped in for extraction with high blood pressure .!!!!
> 
> Some agents are just Great and some are plain lousy.
> 
> You saving fees of an agent is one thing and people taking services of an agent is another.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


I second you there... But in my case , I paid fees to an agent and never felt comfortable taking his services. 
He was a DumbFu** ... Or maybe I was when I signed up with him.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## Arunvas

TheExpatriate said:


> Yes, it says so. If you have lived in States X, Y and Z in the last 12 months, and lived in the last - say - 5 years in states X, Y, Z, W, A .... you need local clearance from X, Y and Z only, plus the Federal clearance


Thanks mate, its clear with your words


----------



## lovetosmack

ayesha85 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I am claiming 5 points for employment.I am doing it myself. In my ACS it i written like below.
> The following employment after November 2008 is considerd to equate to work and relevant to the ANZSCO Code
> 
> Dates 11/06 to 9/13 (6 yrs 9 months).
> 
> IN my EOI and visa I had mentioned after 2008 only. I had not mentioned the 2 years deducted by ACS. In description i had mentioned that i started working from 2006 but as per ACS assesment i am claiming from 2008 onwards. I have not tried to hide anything
> 
> Ayesha


Great. You are on the right path. But what do you mean 


> In description i had mentioned that i started working


?

Where did you mention this ? Hope in the EOI & visa application you ticked the right experience as relevant and non-relevant. That's all you need to worry about. Other than that, you have to mention all your work experience in the application.


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

Arunvas said:


> Friends, I was asked for USA local clearance by my CO. I'm in the USA for the past several years and I'm bit confused on how many State Local Clearance should I get and for how long... Local Clearance from the states in which I lived in the past 12 months or for all the states (of the USA) I lived for all these years... Below is the condition given for the USA residents: Residents: You will also need to obtain a police certificate from your local (State) police department covering your last 12 months of residence. Apply in person or by post to the relevant city, county or state police department. The type of certificate issued depends on individual state procedures. Source: United States of America It's almost clear that I need to get State local clearance for the states I lived in the past 12 months... I just wanted to get a few words of confirmation from my eFriends before I take the conclusion,,, Thanks!


 Just one FBI certificate is needed. Fairly simple procedure. Look for related threads on the forum only.

Update : looks like state clearances might be needed too...ignore my previous please!


----------



## TheExpatriate

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Just one FBI certificate is needed. Fairly simple procedure. Look for related threads on the forum only.
> 
> Update : looks like state clearances might be needed too...ignore my previous please!


FBI-only is requested from ex-US residents, current US residents need to provide FBI clearance PLUS local clearance(s)


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj

TheExpatriate said:


> FBI-only is requested from ex-US residents, current US residents need to provide FBI clearance PLUS local clearance(s)


Got it...thanks for correcting me!


----------



## sonu008

All, just a quick question...I have recived an Invitation for applying VISA 189. 
I came to UK in Aug 2004 and have completed 10 years today. I used to live in India before coming here, do i still need a Police report from India for my stay in India before Aug 2004?

Please Please help...
Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

sonu008 said:


> all, just a quick question...i have recived an invitation for applying visa 189. I came to uk in aug 2004 and have completed 10 years today. I used to live in india before coming here, do i still need a police report from india for my stay in india before aug 2004? Please please help... Thanks


not required


----------



## prseeker

amitferns said:


> I had almost paid the agent when I met a friend who advised me against it. I had to do a lot of reading and then I relied a lot on this forum. I had to just search and would find almost every answer. When I read all the post about agents I thank God for saving me from them. Also I feel people who use agents have missed out on doing all the homework and relied on agents words.
> A big thank you to members of this forum who spend time to help others.


+1 to that . Agents are nothing but bunch of jokers who will make sure that your applications gets delayed and are also known for providing wrong information. 

A bit of reading and research will take you long way . Congrats on the decision .


----------



## abhifirewall

Guys,

Any idea how long is CO allocation taking these days?
I've lodged my application on June 30th.


----------



## ashish1137

sunilreddy said:


> I have uploaded the below documents for the 189 Visa:
> 
> Main Applicant:
> PCC
> Medicals
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Employment Documents (Resume, Appointment Letter, Appraisal Letters, ID Cards, Experience Letter, Relieving Letter, Reference Letter, Form 16, Pay Slips, Bank Statements)
> Educational documents
> EA Assessment Letter
> Assessment Documents (3 Career Episodes, CPD, Analysis of Career Episodes, Summary of Competencies Claimed)
> IELTS TRF
> Marriage Certificate
> Passport (Biodata Pages)
> Photograph
> 
> Secondary Applicant:
> PCC
> Medicals
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Form 1023
> Employment Documents (ID Cards, Experience Letter, Form 16, Pay Slips, Bank Statements)
> Educational documents
> Functional English from the College (Degree & MBA)
> Marriage Certificate
> Passport (Biodata Pages)
> Photograph
> 
> Are any other Documents Required for the 189 Visa
> 
> Is Birth Certificate necessary, I am unable to get it as my DOB year is 1983
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> 2333311 (Electrical Engineer):
> EA Assessment: 13-June-2013, EOI Submitted (60 Points): 07-June 2014, Invitation: 23-June-2014, Visa Lodged: 26-June-2014, PCC: 13-May-2014, Medicals: 03-July-2014, CO: waiting


Hi Sunil,

Quickly going through your docs, it seems you ha e pretty much uploaded everything.

Date of birth is not mandatory. please check the document checklist on the immi website. It clearly says that either birth xertificate or mentions other proofs.

But this will depend on the sole discretion of co. He might still ask!!!

Just for the reference, I habe not given my or my spouse birth certificate. rather uaed proofs like 10th certificate(in my case) and aadhaar card (spouse case)

I have combined all docs and after uploading my, spouse, my son and my mom's docs , the count is still 52.


----------



## ashish1137

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> You just blamed a dentist for not being able to extract tooth of a cardiac patient who stepped in for extraction with high blood pressure .!!!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


I just became a die hard fan of the example given mate.

Cheers


----------



## ashish1137

sonu008 said:


> All, just a quick question...I have recived an Invitation for applying VISA 189.
> I came to UK in Aug 2004 and have completed 10 years today. I used to live in India before coming here, do i still need a Police report from India for my stay in India before Aug 2004?
> 
> Please Please help...
> Thanks


Your queetion is answered but I have another question for you. Please dont answer if you dont want to.

What makes you leave UK and go to Auss mate. I had just stayed for 7 months in UK and got in lobe with the place but aince I had no other option I opted for Auss.

I am sure you did evaluated everything then decided on it. juat curious. 

Cheers


----------



## ashish1137

prseeker said:


> +1 to that . Agents are nothing but bunch of jokers who will make sure that your applications gets delayed and are also known for providing wrong information.
> 
> A bit of reading and research will take you long way . Congrats on the decision .


Hi Seeker,

No offense but your words are very rude. There are lot of agents in this forum who not only take help but guide you without any motive or profit.

Please respect them at least wgo have good knowledge.

P.S. My name is Ashish and I am not an agent. :-D


----------



## ashish1137

abhifirewall said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea how long is CO allocation taking these days?
> I've lodged my application on June 30th.


Hi Abhi,

I lodged my application on 22-jun. Still uploading the docs steadily. But bo sign of co. :-(


----------



## TheExpatriate

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm

As of June 17th, earliest application allocated to a CO for 189 is March 3rd and for 190 is March 4th. Next update for this page will be in late July


----------



## abhifirewall

Thank you.
Is it ok to get PCC and Medicals done before CO allocation or should I wait?


----------



## TheExpatriate

abhifirewall said:


> Thank you.
> Is it ok to get PCC and Medicals done before CO allocation or should I wait?


pros of front-loading PCCs and Medicals : faster processing

Cons of front-loading PCCs and Medicals : Shorter time before the first entry date


----------



## ashish1137

abhifirewall said:


> Thank you.
> Is it ok to get PCC and Medicals done before CO allocation or should I wait?


It is definately okie.

Many desperate people like me proceed in this way. moreover pcc might take more than 28 days in certain cases.


----------



## vicky10sep

Nabeel8 said:


> Congratulations on the grant!!
> May I know why did you have to submit the form 1023?


Thanks dude !!! 
I submitted form 1023 as I selected NO for have you ever prev travelled to Aus or held any visa - it should have been YES .


----------



## vicky10sep

lifebeyond said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> I filed my application too in april i.e 24th april. till now no grant and hoping to hear soon from them.
> I too had to submit the form 1023 a few days back as my agent had answered this question incorrectly:
> 
> Have you travelled to australia earlier or held a visa
> answer: Actual yes but my lawyer made a mistake of stating "No"
> As i saw it, i was shocked and then got the form 1023 form filled asap.
> Can this delay my application as my case officer was assigned on 21 may. I am just checking emails every second


Thanks !! 
No it didn't delay my application. I had the exact same problem.


----------



## Can14

TheExpatriate said:


> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm As of June 17th, earliest application allocated to a CO for 189 is March 3rd and for 190 is March 4th. Next update for this page will be in late July



Than how is it that a few members on this forum have had Co allocation and grants even having lodged the visa appl after the 4th of March ?

May be i missed something


----------



## anandc

Can14 said:


> Than how is it that a few members on this forum have had Co allocation and grants even having lodged the visa appl after the 4th of March ?
> 
> May be i missed something


Yes, the last update was as on 17th, which means any CO allocation post that will be seen in the July update of the immi web portal. 

Thanks, 
Anand


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

ashish1137 said:


> I just became a die hard fan of the example given mate.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## TeamRanger

sunilreddy said:


> I have uploaded the below documents for the 189 Visa: Main Applicant: PCC Medicals Form 80 Form 1221 Employment Documents (Resume, Appointment Letter, Appraisal Letters, ID Cards, Experience Letter, Relieving Letter, Reference Letter, Form 16, Pay Slips, Bank Statements) Educational documents EA Assessment Letter Assessment Documents (3 Career Episodes, CPD, Analysis of Career Episodes, Summary of Competencies Claimed) IELTS TRF Marriage Certificate Passport (Biodata Pages) Photograph Secondary Applicant: PCC Medicals Form 80 Form 1221 Form 1023 Employment Documents (ID Cards, Experience Letter, Form 16, Pay Slips, Bank Statements) Educational documents Functional English from the College (Degree & MBA) Marriage Certificate Passport (Biodata Pages) Photograph Are any other Documents Required for the 189 Visa Is Birth Certificate necessary, I am unable to get it as my DOB year is 1983 Please help me. 2333311 (Electrical Engineer): EA Assessment: 13-June-2013, EOI Submitted (60 Points): 07-June 2014, Invitation: 23-June-2014, Visa Lodged: 26-June-2014, PCC: 13-May-2014, Medicals: 03-July-2014, CO: waiting


Hello Sunil,
If I can guess you are not claiming points for your second applicant spouse. Can I know if it's necessary to upload employment documents in that case?


----------



## Can14

anandc said:


> Yes, the last update was as on 17th, which means any CO allocation post that will be seen in the July update of the immi web portal. Thanks, Anand


Thanks for clarifying


----------



## kharelshishir

*190 grant*


I am pleased to announce that I got the Golden email this morning.
Finally the painful journey of more than 1 year has come to an end
well it was a direct grant

Thanks to every one in the Forum. you have the more support to me during my anxious days.

Everyone will remain in my prayers. your grants are just around the corner because things are moving fast as you can see i lodged on April

For mobile Users my time line is:
| Skill assesment: 7 Aug 2013
| Skill assmnt +ve: 21 Nov 2013 
| Ielts 7: 28 Jan 2014 
| SA SS applied: 10 Mar 2014 
| SA SS: 31 Mar 2014 
| visa lodged: 1 Apr 2014 
| Frontloaded everything 10 Apr 
| Direct Grant : 15th July 2014


----------



## amen

kharelshishir said:


> I am pleased to announce that I got the Golden email this morning.
> Finally the painful journey of more than 1 year has come to an end
> well it was a direct grant
> 
> Thanks to every one in the Forum. you have the more support to me during my anxious days.
> 
> Everyone will remain in my prayers. your grants are just around the corner because things are moving fast as you can see i lodged on April
> 
> For mobile Users my time line is:
> | Skill assesment: 7 Aug 2013
> | Skill assmnt +ve: 21 Nov 2013
> | Ielts 7: 28 Jan 2014
> | SA SS applied: 10 Mar 2014
> | SA SS: 31 Mar 2014
> | visa lodged: 1 Apr 2014
> | Frontloaded everything 10 Apr
> | Direct Grant : 15th July 2014


congratulations!!! btw, did u have dependants on ur application?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

kharelshishir said:


> I am pleased to announce that I got the Golden email this morning.
> Finally the painful journey of more than 1 year has come to an end
> well it was a direct grant
> 
> Thanks to every one in the Forum. you have the more support to me during my anxious days.
> 
> Everyone will remain in my prayers. your grants are just around the corner because things are moving fast as you can see i lodged on April
> 
> For mobile Users my time line is:
> | Skill assesment: 7 Aug 2013
> | Skill assmnt +ve: 21 Nov 2013
> | Ielts 7: 28 Jan 2014
> | SA SS applied: 10 Mar 2014
> | SA SS: 31 Mar 2014
> | visa lodged: 1 Apr 2014
> | Frontloaded everything 10 Apr
> | Direct Grant : 15th July 2014


Congrats


----------



## kharelshishir

amen said:


> congratulations!!! btw, did u have dependants on ur application?


Thaank you amen
No dependents and no work experience points claimed

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## amen

kharelshishir said:


> Thaank you amen
> No dependents and no work experience points claimed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


thats great!!! and whats your occupation?


----------



## besthar

Guys am in the midst of document uploads ...I have a query here... 
In the absence of Birth Certificate what do we upload to justify the proof of birth.... An Notarized Affidavit would do or any additional documents like School Leaving certificate, Voters I'd , or Driving License. 
Some say that a plain letter of explanation along with your school leaving certificate would do. 

People with Grants are perhaps in a better position to respond here. Can you help ....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## anandc

besthar said:


> Guys am in the midst of document uploads ...I have a query here...
> In the absence of Birth Certificate what do we upload to justify the proof of birth.... An Notarized Affidavit would do or any additional documents like School Leaving certificate, Voters I'd , or Driving License.
> Some say that a plain letter of explanation along with your school leaving certificate would do.
> 
> People with Grants are perhaps in a better position to respond here. Can you help ....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


School leaving certificate is sufficient


----------



## roze

*Thanks*



TheExpatriate said:


> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm
> 
> As of June 17th, earliest application allocated to a CO for 189 is March 3rd and for 190 is March 4th. Next update for this page will be in late July


Thanks Buddy for this Info and link


----------



## MaxTheWolf

besthar said:


> Goodness Gracious..... I haven't seen a timeline as aggressive as yours ... You've driven a Ferrari all through until your grant...
> Way to go Mate....
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


LOL

Yep. I felt dizzy for a few days after that. 

Best Wishes!

Max


----------



## ayesha85

lovetosmack said:


> Great. You are on the right path. But what do you mean
> ?
> 
> Where did you mention this ? Hope in the EOI & visa application you ticked the right experience as relevant and non-relevant. That's all you need to worry about. Other than that, you have to mention all your work experience in the application.


Hi,

I will explain you in EOI and Visa i had only mentioned the relevant experience as per ACS assessment. I had not mentioned all experience in the visa appllication.

November 2008 to till date as relevant

But not mentioned November 2006 to October 2008 as non relevant (Deducted by ACS).

While uploading my Appointment letter in which its written from November 2006, there was a small box named "description" in which i had written the below :

I started working with Company name in November 2006 but considering ACS assessment I have showcased my Overseas work experience from November 2008 onwards.

Will it be fine ?

Regards


----------



## Tashi_Norem

Hi all....How seriously will the CO scrutinize the documents being submitted and what are the chances of visa being rejected...please share your experience/thought


----------



## TheExpatriate

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all....How seriously will the CO scrutinize the documents being submitted and what are the chances of visa being rejected...please share your experience/thought


in my case my employer references were verified by the local embassy staff ! It went fine because I was honest and all my documents were authentic with no over-claims.


I would highly suggest you do NOT mess with them .... be honest, give original/authentic documents ONLY.


----------



## lovetosmack

ayesha85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will explain you in EOI and Visa i had only mentioned the relevant experience as per ACS assessment. I had not mentioned all experience in the visa appllication.
> 
> November 2008 to till date as relevant
> 
> But not mentioned November 2006 to October 2008 as non relevant (Deducted by ACS).
> 
> While uploading my Appointment letter in which its written from November 2006, there was a small box named "description" in which i had written the below :
> 
> I started working with Company name in November 2006 but considering ACS assessment I have showcased my Overseas work experience from November 2008 onwards.
> 
> Will it be fine ?
> 
> Regards


You have to mention all your work experience in the visa application, & check the option that says 'No' for the question - "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" for the experience ACS deducted. And answer Yes for the experience you want to claim points for - in your case i.e. from Nov 2008.


----------



## Sasha2013

TheExpatriate said:


> in my case my employer references were verified by the local embassy staff ! It went fine because I was honest and all my documents were authentic with no over-claims.
> 
> 
> I would highly suggest you do NOT mess with them .... be honest, give original/authentic documents ONLY.


Hey, how did you find out that the references were verified last Thurs. Did you check with all, current and previous, your employers if they received calls?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sasha2013 said:


> Hey, how did you find out that the references were verified last Thurs. Did you check with all, current and previous, your employers if they received calls?


I received a call from the embassy in my home country, where I am claiming points for two ex-employers, then I checked with my ex-employers HR and they said they already gave their feedback.

One more employer in another country remains, but was not contacted. Apparently they just wanted to verify my own country references. My agent says that sometimes they do partial verification since verification is costly in terms of time and money and not all employers are usually friendly/cooperative


----------



## amitferns

One more day goes by with no news


----------



## friendlysan

Hi All
This is my first ever post on any forums as I have been a silent reader of forums till date. But since the day I dreamed of relocating to Australia, I realized that Visa application definitely raises a lot of queries which needs to be resolved by the experts of certain stature. I can see those experts available in this forum in abundance. Hats off to all of them!!

Here is my query with hope of resolution in my eyes..

I completed my B.Tech in Electronics & Communication Engg. in 2007.
Post which I worked with Oracle Financial Services, B’lore for about 20 Months and my role in that job involved mostly technical coding but I did learn functional aspects of the product as well on which I worked.
(I can match the above work experience of mine with 50% of what is the required job description for an ICT Business Analyst in my reference letter to be given by one of my ex-colleagues)

Afterwards, I pursued full time MBA (Finance) and passed out in 2011. Since 2011 till date, I have about 40 months of experience as Business Analyst.

Now I have following queries which need to be addressed by experts urgently please:

1. Considering ICT BA is the only job in which I fit for Visa 189, will either of my degrees (B. Tech & MBA) qualify as ICT Major?
a. If yes, am Happy.
b. If no, can my degrees be considered as ICT Minor?
i. If Yes, will I be able to prove 4 years of experience to ACS considering my 40 months of experience is only closely related to BA description?

2. I also have FRM certification from GARP, any chances ACS will consider this in any possible ways? 
a. If no, can anyone please suggest the job codes which are closely related to risk management job profiles? Or please can anyone suggest, any other country for that matter, where Risk Professionals are provided PR easily?

I may have further queries but I think this post of mine is already too long to bother the experts here. All the pieces of advice will be greatly appreciated…


FriendlySan
Respect all..Fear None…


----------



## TheExpatriate

amitferns said:


> One more day goes by with no news


Stay strong bro ..... stay strong


----------



## lovetosmack

friendlysan said:


> 1. Considering ICT BA is the only job in which I fit for Visa 189, will either of my degrees (B. Tech & MBA) qualify as ICT Major?
> a. If yes, am Happy. Only if you have 25% of your total subjects which are computer-related. Read more about it here
> b. If no, can my degrees be considered as ICT Minor?
> i. If Yes, will I be able to prove 4 years of experience to ACS considering my 40 months of experience is only closely related to BA description? No, either ways ACS will deduct *at least* 2 years of experience leaving you with 16 months i.e. 0 points for experience.
> 
> 2. I also have FRM certification from GARP, any chances ACS will consider this in any possible ways?
> a. If no, can anyone please suggest the job codes which are closely related to risk management job profiles? Or please can anyone suggest, any other country for that matter, where Risk Professionals are provided PR easily?
> Only certification listed here are recognised by ACS.
> 
> I may have further queries but I think this post of mine is already too long to bother the experts here. All the pieces of advice will be greatly appreciated…
> 
> 
> FriendlySan
> Respect all..Fear None…


Please read my responses in red.

* What is your age?
* Are you single or married ?


----------



## friendlysan

lovetosmack said:


> Please read my responses in red.
> 
> * What is your age?
> * Are you single or married ?


Hi Lovetosmack
Thanks for your reply..

I am 28 and Yes I am married. But I doubt if I will be assessed positive at all. In my wife's case, we are pretty confident of her being assessed +ve.


----------



## lovetosmack

friendlysan said:


> Hi Lovetosmack
> Thanks for your reply..
> 
> I am 28 and Yes I am married. But I doubt if I will be assessed positive at all. In my wife's case, we are pretty confident of her being assessed +ve.


None can say about it. If your wife can be assessed positive, then do go ahead. What's stopping you? What is your point break up ? You seem like you already have hired an agent.


----------



## lifebeyond

Hi friends,
I have changed my mobile no and should i inform the migration about it. i lodged my application (189) on 24 april and case officer was assigned on 21 may. I know its a little late. My filing was through agent and he is acting on my behalf for contact though.
If it needs to be changed, how should i inform migration.

regards


----------



## TheExpatriate

lifebeyond said:


> Hi friends,
> I have changed my mobile no and should i inform the migration about it. i lodged my application on 24 april and case officer was assigned on 21 may. I know its a little late. My filing was through agent and he is acting on my behalf for contact though.
> If it needs to be changed, how should i inform migration.
> 
> regards


Fill form 929 and send it to your CO via your agent.


----------



## friendlysan

lovetosmack said:


> None can say about it. If your wife can be assessed positive, then do go ahead. What's stopping you? What is your point break up ? You seem like you already have hired an agent.


No lovetosmack, I haven't hired any agent and not even planning to go for one.
I have been doing my research since last 2 weeks which might have led you think so..

My wife's point break up may look like this:

Age - 30
IELTS - 10 minimum
Education - 15 (MCA)
Work Ex - 5 (little above 3 yrs after deduction of 2 yrs post ACS assessment - Assessment yet to be done though)
Partner - Not sure whether I'll be assessed +ve by ACS.

Any comments lovetosmack?


----------



## sonu008

ashish1137 said:


> Your queetion is answered but I have another question for you. Please dont answer if you dont want to.
> 
> What makes you leave UK and go to Auss mate. I had just stayed for 7 months in UK and got in lobe with the place but aince I had no other option I opted for Auss.
> 
> I am sure you did evaluated everything then decided on it. juat curious.
> 
> Cheers


Hi ashish, I have lived here for 10 yrs and seen the life n other things quite closely...
I absutt live everything here, except weather...I don't like when my son cannot go out to play for around 6 months in a year...also we don't have any family here so it is difficult...and then I am married and my wife's relatives live in Australia...so that is a big reason...
I'd I get the visa my son can have benefits of both worlds..

Apart from that I see no reason to leave UK...


----------



## lovetosmack

friendlysan said:


> No lovetosmack, I haven't hired any agent and not even planning to go for one.
> I have been doing my research since last 2 weeks which might have led you think so..
> 
> My wife's point break up may look like this:
> 
> Age - 30
> IELTS - 10 minimum
> Education - 15 (MCA)
> Work Ex - 5 (little above 3 yrs after deduction of 2 yrs post ACS assessment - Assessment yet to be done though)
> Partner - Not sure whether I'll be assessed +ve by ACS.
> 
> Any comments lovetosmack?


If you are sure she'd be assessed positive, why worry then ? Just go ahead & apply for ACS for her. Get IELTS done immediately & simultaneously get work reference letters for her. And you should be good to go as your application doesn't even need partner skill points to complete the much needed 60 (assuming IELTS - 10, ACS deducts only 2 years for her).

You sure her 3 year MCA ICT subjects are more than 33% of her entire course subjects ?

And the reason I asked about the agent was people come here with their agent knowledge and keep arguing about things that might not be correct. Just wanted to know, nothing serious about it.


----------



## sonu008

TheExpatriate said:


> not required


So this brings me to my next question...does my 4.5 yrs old son need a police report?

And also is police report perfectly mandatory? Or it depends on co's . If he asks then we need to get it...
Thanks..


----------



## lifebeyond

ToAustralia2013 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a general query to those who have their CO, would we get to know if a CO is allocated only? What I mean is if the CO does not reach out for any additional documents is there any general status/ correspondence we see on our application that someone is looking at it.
> 
> Just trying to calm nerves in the waiting process ...
> 
> -Annie


Hi, Congrats on ur visa.
Was checking your timeline and i guess u got ur visa in 2 months. For me its been almost 3 months ( 9 days to 3 months left). My agent is telling that it should take 3-6 months but i have seeb people getting within 3 months, Guess u can give me some words of hope as i am waiting very impatiently.

regards


----------



## TheExpatriate

sonu008 said:


> So this brings me to my next question...does my 4.5 yrs old son need a police report?
> 
> And also is police report perfectly mandatory? Or it depends on co's . If he asks then we need to get it...
> Thanks..


No PCCs for minors. Only meds. What could your son possibly do? pee on someone  ?

PCCs are MANDATORY for adults for any country where you lived more than 1 year in the last 10 years. Lived one year means total cumulative stay (e.g.: if you went to France for a 6 weeks vacation every year for the last 10 years, this sums up to one year, and it means you need a police report from France, even if you never actually had established residence visa/residence address/work/investment there)


----------



## lifebeyond

monte1 said:


> Yes I am, same date as yours, no wonder still waiting...


Hi dear,
I also lodged my visa on 24th april ( visa 189). But no grant as yet, what is ur situtation. I am waiting very impatiently. 
i am in NCR too. 
Cheers.


----------



## sonu008

TheExpatriate said:


> No PCCs for minors. Only meds. What could your son possibly do? pee on someone  ?
> 
> PCCs are MANDATORY for adults for any country where you lived more than 1 year in the last 10 years. Lived one year means total cumulative stay (e.g.: if you went to France for a 6 weeks vacation every year for the last 10 years, this sums up to one year, and it means you need a police report from France, even if you never actually had established residence visa/residence address/work/investment there)


Thanks for clarifiying that 'TheExpatriate'. Here peeing on someone is a big crime mate, as it might result in mental stress. But anyways thanks for clarifying. 

Someone told me that Police report is not mandatory and depends on CO worker, give it only when he asks. 

Actually i live in UK for past 10 years, so i would not need a police report. 
My wife has lived here for 7 years, so planning to apply for PCC from India through Consultae Birmingham. 

The only issue is that they are asking for 45 days, i think is too long. 
I will also apply for my PCC, as have been going on holidays every years for past 10 years, so dont want to take any risks..

If i apply for VISA now and case worker gets allocated in next 3 weeks. If he asks me for PCC from India, will he wait for another 30 days for me to send it. As i would not have received it from Cosulate Birmingham by then????


----------



## lifebeyond

monte1 said:


> Hey PD,
> 
> Thanks for your prediction, I hope the grant would taste better after aging in the Australian Cask.
> 
> People with delayed grants set your timeline as a benchmark, even I have made one comparison. Its my 67th day, 10 days more to match yours.
> 
> I guess your grant could have been early if your FBI PCC had been handy.
> 
> I am all ready now with empty glass in my hand...


Hi, 
Was checking your timeline and we filed visa on same date/place. For me its been almost 3 months ( 9 days to 3 months left). My agent is telling that it should take 3-6 months but i have seeb people getting within 3 months, Guess u can give me some words of hope as i am waiting very impatiently.

regards


----------



## nitinmoudgil

TheExpatriate said:


> No PCCs for minors. Only meds. What could your son possibly do? pee on someone  ?


Awesome sense of humor... Respect !!!!!!


----------



## tomato_juice

lifebeyond said:


> Hi dear,
> I also lodged my visa on 24th april ( visa 189). But no grant as yet, what is ur situtation. I am waiting very impatiently.
> i am in NCR too.
> Cheers.


Hi

When you uploaded PCC and eMedical?


----------



## Tashi_Norem

TheExpatriate said:


> in my case my employer references were verified by the local embassy staff ! It went fine because I was honest and all my documents were authentic with no over-claims.
> 
> 
> I would highly suggest you do NOT mess with them .... be honest, give original/authentic documents ONLY.


hi...thanks for the information...actually when i submitted my EOI i calimed 5 points for Australian qualification as i have completed my master degree from Australia.

However, there are conditions for Australian qualification.


minated occupation in your skills assessment by the relevant assessing authority.

Australian study requirement
You can receive five points if you have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award through a course or courses taken at an Australian educational institution.

Your course or courses must:

be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months
have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study
have given all instruction in English
have been completed while you were physically in Australia
have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia.
A course can be counted only once towards the Australian study requirement. Any failed course subject cannot be counted.

As evidence that you completed the course or courses, you need to provide:

a certified copy of a completion letter from your educational institution, including
the dates the course began and ended
the date the course requirements were met
the location of the campus where you studied
certified copies of course transcripts.
Two academic years of study is defined as 92 weeks of study in a course or courses registered by CRICOS. CRICOS determines a standard duration (number of weeks) for each course.

This is a measure of the amount of study you have completed, rather than of how long it took you to do it. The study does not have to be full time.

You can take longer to complete course work, but you will be credited with the number of weeks that CRICOS determines as a standard duration. For example, if it takes you 92 weeks to complete a course that CRICOS says should take 78 weeks, you will receive credit for 78 weeks only.

If you are given credit for prior learning, you could be exempt from taking a relevant course. An exempted course cannot be counted towards the Australian study requirement. Credit cannot be counted on the basis of study done either overseas or within Australia in a non-CRICOS registered course.

The 92 weeks of study could contribute towards the award of one of more acceptable qualifications. In this instance, the courses of study need not have been done within a 24-month period. It is possible to have a break between completing the first course and beginning the second.

I have completed my studies in one year and therefore do not meet the two conditions 

- have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months
- have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study

Therefore, i am wondering how it will effect my visa application. I am at the verge of applying for the visa..got the invitation on June 23rd..

So your valuable views and advise will be highly appreciated

Regards


----------



## lnguyen

Hello,

this is my first time here,
I want to ask what if my experience isn't enough (not enough for 3 years abroad). Will I still be eligible to apply for 189 or I should wait until I got enough at least 3 years experience to start the application?
hope to get replies from someone who knows or got the same problem as mine.
Thank you,

Rgds,


----------



## haisergeant

lnguyen said:


> Hello,
> 
> this is my first time here,
> I want to ask what if my experience isn't enough (not enough for 3 years abroad). Will I still be eligible to apply for 189 or I should wait until I got enough at least 3 years experience to start the application?
> hope to get replies from someone who knows or got the same problem as mine.
> Thank you,
> 
> Rgds,


It depends on your age, IELTS, education. If you have 60 points, you are eligible to apply for 189.

What is your occupation?


----------



## lnguyen

haisergeant said:


> It depends on your age, IELTS, education. If you have 60 points, you are eligible to apply for 189.
> 
> What is your occupation?


Hello,

Thank you for your reply. I will register under General accountant. I will need to sit for IELTS to get the 8.0 in order to get 65 points (currently I have 30 points from age, 15 points from my degree). I've done my research and I also got the same answer from an immigration advisor.

Have you been successfully granted the visa? Its great to see ppl from vn here  Nice to meet you!


----------



## prseeker

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Seeker,
> 
> No offense but your words are very rude. There are lot of agents in this forum who not only take help but guide you without any motive or profit.
> 
> Please respect them at least wgo have good knowledge.
> 
> P.S. My name is Ashish and I am not an agent. :-D


Can you tell me more about the agents on the forum who are doing social service ? Please don't take away the credit from the people who take time out of their schedules to help others by labeling them as agents . 

I will stand by my opinion on agents if you find them rude or watever you are free to take a hike or press "Report" button . 

I really don't care if you are an agent or not .

Regards


----------



## friendlysan

lovetosmack said:


> If you are sure she'd be assessed positive, why worry then ? Just go ahead & apply for ACS for her. Get IELTS done immediately & simultaneously get work reference letters for her. And you should be good to go as your application doesn't even need partner skill points to complete the much needed 60 (assuming IELTS - 10, ACS deducts only 2 years for her).
> 
> You sure her 3 year MCA ICT subjects are more than 33% of her entire course subjects ?
> 
> And the reason I asked about the agent was people come here with their agent knowledge and keep arguing about things that might not be correct. Just wanted to know, nothing serious about it.


Thanks lovetosmack..you really are a savior (to many)...
Few Qs I have: 
1. If my wife eventually gets 189 (long way to go though), and I am assessed -ve, will I be able to take up a job in Australia while being dependent on her?
2. If we both are assessed +ve, can we both submit 2 separate EOIs with each other being dependent? Just to ensure speedy visa invite..
3. what about the demands these days for ICT BA & ICT Analyst Programmer under 189?

Really appreciate the help here..my wife and I are glued to this forum waiting for responses..(we both sit in same office & floor  )


----------



## srimalsdk

abhifirewall said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any idea how long is CO allocation taking these days?
> I've lodged my application on June 30th.


Definitely it'll take some times, around 1month to allocate a CO and altogether around 2months for the grant, provided that you have uploaded all required documents. I lodged on 24th June.


----------



## bigdaddy

I am in the midst of filling up the 189 visa application and I am stuck with the education history section. 

ACS has assessed my Masters in IT as AQF Bachelor in computing and no mention of my Bachelors at all in the ACS assesment. 

What should I put under the highest recognised qualification ?


----------



## haisergeant

lnguyen said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I will register under General accountant. I will need to sit for IELTS to get the 8.0 in order to get 65 points (currently I have 30 points from age, 15 points from my degree). I've done my research and I also got the same answer from an immigration advisor.
> 
> Have you been successfully granted the visa? Its great to see ppl from vn here  Nice to meet you!


Did you finish skill assessment yet? You need to receive positive skill assessment before applying for visa. I apply for software engineer 261313. Nice to meet you. I am currently living in HCM.

I have not applied for visa yet. Just try to finish IELTS first, target 7 for each band.


----------



## harshdhawan3

Hello,
I got my health examination done on 8th juky, as per the hospital report were uploaded after 2 days but the reports are still not showing in my immiaccount. Moreover, now the immi account is showing that health examination is not required for the candidates as per the information provided. 
How may days generally it takes to reflect the medical status on immiaccount.
And what could be the reason fir this message shown in my account regarding the non requirement of medical examination.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sonu008 said:


> Thanks for clarifiying that 'TheExpatriate'. Here peeing on someone is a big crime mate, as it might result in mental stress. But anyways thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Someone told me that Police report is not mandatory and depends on CO worker, give it only when he asks.
> 
> Actually i live in UK for past 10 years, so i would not need a police report.
> My wife has lived here for 7 years, so planning to apply for PCC from India through Consultae Birmingham.
> 
> The only issue is that they are asking for 45 days, i think is too long.
> I will also apply for my PCC, as have been going on holidays every years for past 10 years, so dont want to take any risks..
> 
> If i apply for VISA now and case worker gets allocated in next 3 weeks. If he asks me for PCC from India, will he wait for another 30 days for me to send it. As i would not have received it from Cosulate Birmingham by then????


Never heard ANYWHERE that PCC is optional and subject to CO discretion.

Only case is when your case runs longer than 1 year and PCCs/Meds expire, sometimes COs would extend them sometimes. But PCC is MANDATORY for adults. 



As for your inquiry, if your CO asks for it, gives you 28 days, and it's not ready by the end of that, you can email him the proof of applying for the PCC (i.e. receipt) and ask for extension, they will extend ......


----------



## TheExpatriate

harshdhawan3 said:


> Hello,
> I got my health examination done on 8th juky, as per the hospital report were uploaded after 2 days but the reports are still not showing in my immiaccount. Moreover, now the immi account is showing that health examination is not required for the candidates as per the information provided.
> How may days generally it takes to reflect the medical status on immiaccount.
> And what could be the reason fir this message shown in my account regarding the non requirement of medical examination.


check if it's uploaded or not here 

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## DAWARKESH

*medical report*

The same it is for may case also. More over i just receoved a reply from the Visa officeer that the medical repots for my wife has not reached them though on contacting the panel doctor I was informed that both mine and my wife's report is sent toghether in the smae envelope. For the medical the medical is waived off but for my wife the status is not update. Need an advice on this matter form any one.


----------



## lovetosmack

friendlysan said:


> Thanks lovetosmack..you really are a savior (to many)...
> Few Qs I have:
> 1. If my wife eventually gets 189 (long way to go though), and I am assessed -ve, will I be able to take up a job in Australia while being dependent on her?
> Assessment only holds valid until you get a PR. No one there asks or cares if you have one whether positive or negative, while offering a job. Visas are given individually. So, even if you are a dependent, you will get a 189 & she a 189 of her own. You can work individually without being linked to one another's visa.
> 
> 2. If we both are assessed +ve, can we both submit 2 separate EOIs with each other being dependent? Just to ensure speedy visa invite..
> For 189, Invites are automatically sent. So, if you raise two EOIs with same points on same date, then both of you will get invitation at the same time. It really doesn't make any sense.
> 
> 3. what about the demands these days for ICT BA & ICT Analyst Programmer under 189?
> No one can say about the demand. It's a personal understanding. I say that because I can show examples of 8-year BA's who have got job within a day & who have settled as taxi drivers or petrol pump attendants since they weren't able to secure a job even after an year. (Yes, slightly exaggerated). You need to be ready to do anything in the beginning. There is not much class difference as every one's job is treated with dignity over there.
> 
> I always tell the same thing to people who ask questions like "what is the demand for XYZ job?". Honestly, if you are a pro at what you do, people always will have a place for you. If they don't have a place for you, they will make one. All that philosophy aside, there are a couple of threads talking about such demand issues. I'm really not sure about BA.
> 
> Really appreciate the help here..my wife and I are glued to this forum waiting for responses..(we both sit in same office & floor  )


Please see my responses.


----------



## lovetosmack

bigdaddy said:


> I am in the midst of filling up the 189 visa application and I am stuck with the education history section.
> 
> ACS has assessed my Masters in IT as AQF Bachelor in computing and no mention of my Bachelors at all in the ACS assesment.
> 
> What should I put under the highest recognised qualification ?


Highest = Masters, Recognised = Yes, by ACS.

So, its Masters obviously.


----------



## TheExpatriate

DAWARKESH said:


> The same it is for may case also. More over i just receoved a reply from the Visa officeer that the medical repots for my wife has not reached them though on contacting the panel doctor I was informed that both mine and my wife's report is sent toghether in the smae envelope. For the medical the medical is waived off but for my wife the status is not update. Need an advice on this matter form any one.


envelope??????? they stopped using them long ago, everything is being electronically uploaded to eMedical now


----------



## harshdhawan3

Hello, 
I had submitted my application 20 days back under 189, case officer is still not allocated. Normally aftwr how.many days CO is allocated?


----------



## DAWARKESH

*medical reports*

In bahrain the panel is not authorised to send the documents electronically, some countries electronic document sending is still not authorised by DIBP hence the documents have to be sent through courier.


----------



## lovetosmack

harshdhawan3 said:


> Hello,
> I had submitted my application 20 days back under 189, case officer is still not allocated. Normally aftwr how.many days CO is allocated?


You tell me by looking at the tracker details in my signature. 



TheExpatriate said:


> envelope??????? they stopped using them long ago, everything is being electronically uploaded to eMedical now


For some countries, they still do by post as they do not have this emedical service for them.


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats vicky!


vicky10sep said:


> Its such a great morning for me .. Grant received today at 8:42 AM
> 
> 261313, Visa : 189, ACS Result : 17-Oct-2013, EOI : 19-Nov-13, Invited :24-Mar-14, Visa Lodge : 15-Apr-14, PCC : 9-May-14 , Medical : 8-May-2014 , Form 1023 : 17-Jun-14 , CO : 01-Jul-14 ,Additional Docs uploaded(Wife's English Language Ability letter from University) - 7-Jul-2014 Grant : 14-Jul-2014


Congrats haq!


haq82 said:


> Hip Hip Hurray !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you all on this forum ...
> 
> 
> This forum has been a great support, can't explain my feelings, just received 15 minutes back.
> 
> Those waiting, will get soon ... IA .... Prayers and best wishes ....





kharelshishir said:


> I am pleased to announce that I got the Golden email this morning.
> Finally the painful journey of more than 1 year has come to an end
> well it was a direct grant
> 
> Thanks to every one in the Forum. you have the more support to me during my anxious days.
> 
> Everyone will remain in my prayers. your grants are just around the corner because things are moving fast as you can see i lodged on April
> 
> For mobile Users my time line is:
> | Skill assesment: 7 Aug 2013
> | Skill assmnt +ve: 21 Nov 2013
> | Ielts 7: 28 Jan 2014
> | SA SS applied: 10 Mar 2014
> | SA SS: 31 Mar 2014
> | visa lodged: 1 Apr 2014
> | Frontloaded everything 10 Apr
> | Direct Grant : 15th July 2014


----------



## friendlysan

lovetosmack said:


> Please see my responses.


Thanks lovetosmack..
one last query before I stop bugging you:

1. When ACS deducts 2 or 4 years of experience (depending upon situation of edu Qualification), do they merely deduct any work experience which is full time or only the relevant experience is deducted and any irrelevant experience is ignored outrightly??
For e.g. in my case, if I have initial 2 out of 5 years experience which is irrelevant for the Job code, will they consider those 2 years as well for deduction or only the last 3 years of experience will be considered for deduction while ignoring the first 2 years??

hope my query is not confusing..Thanks..


----------



## lovetosmack

friendlysan said:


> Thanks lovetosmack..
> one last query before I stop bugging you:
> 
> 1. When ACS deducts 2 or 4 years of experience (depending upon situation of edu Qualification), do they merely deduct any work experience which is full time or only the relevant experience is deducted and any irrelevant experience is ignored outrightly??
> For e.g. in my case, if I have initial 2 out of 5 years experience which is irrelevant for the Job code, will they consider those 2 years as well for deduction or only the last 3 years of experience will be considered for deduction while ignoring the first 2 years??
> 
> hope my query is not confusing..Thanks..


It is not. 2 years of *RELEVANT* experience is considered to meet the required skilled date. Read more about it here _Page 3 - Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major_

Why are you hesitant to apply for your wife when she meets everything fine ? Is there any reason ?


----------



## friendlysan

lovetosmack said:


> It is not. 2 years of *RELEVANT* experience is considered to meet the required skilled date. Read more about it here _Page 3 - Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major_
> 
> Why are you hesitant to apply for your wife when she meets everything fine ? Is there any reason ?


No reason lovetosmack..just looking for options of maximizing the points..am anyway planning to go for assessment from ACS for both of us...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## monte1

lifebeyond said:


> Hi dear,
> I also lodged my visa on 24th april ( visa 189). But no grant as yet, what is ur situtation. I am waiting very impatiently.
> i am in NCR too.
> Cheers.


I guess too many people lodged visa on 24th April and they are planning to give the good news to all on same date


----------



## lovetosmack

friendlysan said:


> No reason lovetosmack..just looking for options of maximizing the points..am anyway planning to go for assessment from ACS for both of us...:fingerscrossed:


If money isn't a problem, I'd suggest to go ahead with both of yours. For gaining points, give more importance to IELTS. Think about getting a minimum of 60 & lodge your EOI. Post which you can still try to get more points if you are interested & amend the EOI (which if it was me, wouldn't be doing).


----------



## enida

kharelshishir said:


> I am pleased to announce that I got the Golden email this morning.
> Finally the painful journey of more than 1 year has come to an end
> well it was a direct grant
> 
> Thanks to every one in the Forum. you have the more support to me during my anxious days.
> 
> Everyone will remain in my prayers. your grants are just around the corner because things are moving fast as you can see i lodged on April
> 
> For mobile Users my time line is:
> | Skill assesment: 7 Aug 2013
> | Skill assmnt +ve: 21 Nov 2013
> | Ielts 7: 28 Jan 2014
> | SA SS applied: 10 Mar 2014
> | SA SS: 31 Mar 2014
> | visa lodged: 1 Apr 2014
> | Frontloaded everything 10 Apr
> | Direct Grant : 15th July 2014


Congrats. Good luck and blessings.


----------



## Garry2684

amen said:


> congratulations!!! btw, did u have dependants on ur application?


Congrats Shishir,

What a day!!

Congrats Shishir, Neville, Chirag and Gurdjeiff


----------



## friendlysan

lovetosmack said:


> If money isn't a problem, I'd suggest to go ahead with both of yours. For gaining points, give more importance to IELTS. Think about getting a minimum of 60 & lodge your EOI. Post which you can still try to get more points if you are interested & amend the EOI (which if it was me, wouldn't be doing).


lovetosmack..money is not a problem, only because I don't have to pay to any agent unnecessarily..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

haisergeant said:


> Did you finish skill assessment yet? You need to receive positive skill assessment before applying for visa. I apply for software engineer 261313. Nice to meet you. I am currently living in HCM.
> 
> I have not applied for visa yet. Just try to finish IELTS first, target 7 for each band.


HCMC .. hmm.. Been there for 3 months.


----------



## qaisarkaleem

Hello everyone ,
I got 189 visa invitation on 14th July , now preparing for visa application . Can someone provide me the list of docs required for 189 . Thanks in advance


----------



## ashish1137

sonu008 said:


> Thanks for clarifiying that 'TheExpatriate'. Here peeing on someone is a big crime mate, as it might result in mental stress. But anyways thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Someone told me that Police report is not mandatory and depends on CO worker, give it only when he asks.
> 
> Actually i live in UK for past 10 years, so i would not need a police report.
> My wife has lived here for 7 years, so planning to apply for PCC from India through Consultae Birmingham.
> 
> The only issue is that they are asking for 45 days, i think is too long.
> I will also apply for my PCC, as have been going on holidays every years for past 10 years, so dont want to take any risks..
> 
> If i apply for VISA now and case worker gets allocated in next 3 weeks. If he asks me for PCC from India, will he wait for another 30 days for me to send it. As i would not have received it from Cosulate Birmingham by then????


45 days not long mate. Trust me on this. You are saved from hassles, need not approach offices. So if they tell 45 days its worth

Lower your expectations.  CO allocation in three weaks at this time does not seems right. ;-) Be prepared for 7-8 weaks. Then 28 days so u ve ample time.


----------



## ashish1137

[

QUOTE="sonu008;4610457"]

Hi ashish, I have lived here for 10 yrs and seen the life n other things quite closely...
I absutt live everything here, except weather...I don't like when my son cannot go out to play for around 6 months in a year...also we don't have any family here so it is difficult...and then I am married and my wife's relatives live in Australia...so that is a big reason...
I'd I get the visa my son can have benefits of both worlds..

Apart from that I see no reason to leave UK...[/QUOTE]

On weather factor, I fully agree. I also chose Aus becos climatic conditions resemble India.


----------



## ashish1137

prseeker said:


> Can you tell me more about the agents on the forum who are doing social service ? Please don't take away the credit from the people who take time out of their schedules to help others by labeling them as agents .
> 
> I will stand by my opinion on agents if you find them rude or watever you are free to take a hike or press "Report" button .
> 
> I really don't care if you are an agent or not .
> 
> Regards


control mate.


----------



## ashish1137

lovetosmack said:


> Please see my responses.


My two cents here,

As ICT BA, you might struggle for an invite because of less number of slots and majority of BAs with high scores.

As programmer you chances of invite are high even with 60 points.



haisergeant said:


> It depends on your age, IELTS, education. If you have 60 points, you are eligible to apply for 189.
> 
> What is your occupation?


I think as per his degree stream, he needs to complete 2 or 4 years to be eligible for applying else his apication will be rejected.

So what are your qualifications?


----------



## Arunvas

friendlysan said:


> No reason lovetosmack..just looking for options of maximizing the points..am anyway planning to go for assessment from ACS for both of us...:fingerscrossed:


Hey San, I would suggest you to apply for assessment with ACS for both of you guys. That way if you both get positive assessment, then you could extra 5 points for Partner skills. So your points will increase from 60 to 65 and you will get invitation in the very next round. Hope this helps! All the Best!


----------



## haisergeant

ashish1137 said:


> My two cents here,
> 
> As ICT BA, you might struggle for an invite because of less number of slots and majority of BAs with high scores.
> 
> As programmer you chances of invite are high even with 60 points.
> 
> 
> 
> I think as per his degree stream, he needs to complete 2 or 4 years to be eligible for applying else his apication will be rejected.
> 
> So what are your qualifications?


Hi,

My qualification has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. So I suppose I can claim 15 points for this.

Other points is:
age 29: 30 points
experience: 4 years (deducted 2 years) 5 points
IELTS: try to get 7 for each

So I have enough 60 points, is that correct? I am planning to apply for 261313, software developer.

Thanks


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

haisergeant said:


> Hi,
> 
> My qualification has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. So I suppose I can claim 15 points for this.
> 
> Other points is:
> age 29: 30 points
> experience: 4 years (deducted 2 years) 5 points
> IELTS: try to get 7 for each
> 
> So I have enough 60 points, is that correct? I am planning to apply for 261313, software developer.
> 
> Thanks


0 points for experience if your experience is earned of Australia. 

If worked in Australia then 30+15+(10 for ielts +5 if work experience earned in Oz land)


----------



## haisergeant

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> 0 points for experience if your experience is earned of Australia.
> 
> If worked in Australia then 30+15+(10 for ielts +5 if work experience earned in Oz land)


About experience, I have worked for 6 years, but ACS deducted my 2 years, so I have 4 years of experience outside Aus. So I think I can claim 5 points for this, right?

According to IMMI website: 

Outside Australia: skilled employment in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation

In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years): 5 points

Thank for your response.


----------



## luckyz

You are right.. Outside Australia experience.. 3 years exp u get 5 points and 5 years exp 10 points.


----------



## friendlysan

Arunvas said:


> Hey San, I would suggest you to apply for assessment with ACS for both of you guys. That way if you both get positive assessment, then you could extra 5 points for Partner skills. So your points will increase from 60 to 65 and you will get invitation in the very next round. Hope this helps! All the Best!


Yes Arun, this is precisely what am planning to do!! Thanks for your response!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

haisergeant said:


> About experience, I have worked for 6 years, but ACS deducted my 2 years, so I have 4 years of experience outside Aus. So I think I can claim 5 points for this, right?
> 
> According to IMMI website:
> 
> Outside Australia: skilled employment in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation
> 
> In skilled employment for at least three but less than five years (of the past 10 years): 5 points
> 
> Thank for your response.


Your previous post seemed like you have total 4 years of experience out of which 2 years were deducted by your assessing authority rendering 2 years as relevant experience.

Yes you can claim 5 points.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

Dear friends,
A much needed query. Pls pls pls reply.

I have 55 points with IELTS 6 or more in each module. I need State Sponsorship's 5 points to reach to 60 points. My occupation code is 233512 - Mechanical Engineering. I am seriously thinking to lodge Victoria SS. As per my intuition if Victoria assesses my job profile, they will grant me SS. But will they grant on the basis of IELTS less than 7 in each module? Are they strict to their laid down rules?

Pls pls reply.


----------



## mithu93ku

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> A much needed query. Pls pls pls reply.
> 
> I have 55 points with IELTS 6 or more in each module. I need State Sponsorship's 5 points to reach to 60 points. My occupation code is 233512 - Mechanical Engineering. I am seriously thinking to lodge Victoria SS. As per my intuition if Victoria assesses my job profile, they will grant me SS. But will they grant on the basis of IELTS less than 7 in each module? Are they strict to their laid down rules?
> 
> Pls pls reply.


Victoria rejection rate is very high comparing other state and territories. 
You could try for Victoria ss with IELTS 6 , but I am not confident enough. 
My suggestion, please try for IELTS 7 and apply for 189 . :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## psuresh0207

tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> A much needed query. Pls pls pls reply.
> 
> I have 55 points with IELTS 6 or more in each module. I need State Sponsorship's 5 points to reach to 60 points. My occupation code is 233512 - Mechanical Engineering. I am seriously thinking to lodge Victoria SS. As per my intuition if Victoria assesses my job profile, they will grant me SS. But will they grant on the basis of IELTS less than 7 in each module? Are they strict to their laid down rules?
> 
> Pls pls reply.


Hi Tirik,

In the below link, for your code, it is mentioned as 7 in IELTS as the minimum requirement. Check it once.

State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

-Suresh.


----------



## anandc

Guys, any updates on CO allocation or Visa grants in the last 2 days? To my calculations, most people who lodged 189 in May have got CO allocated. Please keep updating here as well as the XLS shared by our good friend from the forum.


----------



## Hunter85

190 visa is a nightmare, I applied for it just because it should move fast but right now 189 is the best, anyways getting 7 in all bands in IELTS is not really hard and also on the other side think about it, when you reach australia with an IELTS score less than 7, employers wont be so passionate to hire you...



tirik.ijrad said:


> Dear friends,
> A much needed query. Pls pls pls reply.
> 
> I have 55 points with IELTS 6 or more in each module. I need State Sponsorship's 5 points to reach to 60 points. My occupation code is 233512 - Mechanical Engineering. I am seriously thinking to lodge Victoria SS. As per my intuition if Victoria assesses my job profile, they will grant me SS. But will they grant on the basis of IELTS less than 7 in each module? Are they strict to their laid down rules?
> 
> Pls pls reply.


----------



## sas119

anandc said:


> Guys, any updates on CO allocation or Visa grants in the last 2 days? To my calculations, most people who lodged 189 in May have got CO allocated. Please keep updating here as well as the XLS shared by our good friend from the forum.


Anand, thats not the case. I had lodged my 189 visa in second week of May under 261313. I am still waiting CO allocation for my case. I am also waiting for my Indian PCC. 189 CO allocations\grants seemed to have slowed down a bit.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Looks like today was a very slow day on the grant frontier


----------



## TheExpatriate

sas119 said:


> Anand, thats not the case. I had lodged my 189 visa in second week of May under 261313. I am still waiting CO allocation for my case. I am also waiting for my Indian PCC. 189 CO allocations\grants seemed to have slowed down a bit.


it was expected to happen post July 1st


----------



## Faisal.aiub

Hello,

i submitted 189 at 28th april . 3-4 weeks ago gsm 13 asked me some questions. Like, my education addss, previous passport expiry date and what did i do between my education gaps. and i replied all . They said they are not CO .The are just admin officer something.
its almost 12 weeks.

So do u guys hv any idea how long will take to co allocate if my file go through gsm 13 ? 
How can i contact with them? by email or over phone?
regards


----------



## Prisbarboza

Getting ready to lodge my visa application for 190 VIC .... I'm new here so cant update my signature yet ... .. will pop back in to seek help with my application since I'm not using an agent


----------



## anandc

sas119 said:


> Anand, thats not the case. I had lodged my 189 visa in second week of May under 261313. I am still waiting CO allocation for my case. I am also waiting for my Indian PCC. 189 CO allocations\grants seemed to have slowed down a bit.


I have a feeling they allocate the CO after PCC upload, my PCC is also pending where as my spouse got it on the spot as her passport was new, and mine is old and they don't have a recent police record. Desperate to get mine done before CO is allocated. It's already more than a week but no calls from them. Don't know how much time they are taking these days.


----------



## bigdaddy

Question regarding Medicals

I had received the invite for 189 on 14th July and will be logding the visa application on 1-aug. 

Meanwhile, i had pre-arranged the medicals and got it done today. I just noticed that in my medical submission form online, i had mentioned as 190 state nominated independent as the visa category. Will this create any problems ? I had gone through the all the test completely... will there be any problem in linking this medicals with my visa application once i lodge them ?


----------



## anandc

Any idea how much time does it take to do the medicals? Can we get a quick appointment or does it take time.. BTW I am from Pune.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

anandc said:


> Any idea how much time does it take to do the medicals? Can we get a quick appointment or does it take time.. BTW I am from Pune.


I enquired at Fortis, Bangalore few days ago.

Appointments were easily available after 2-3 days and they upload the results in 48 hours. 

Medicals should be easy .


----------



## Mike147

Hi all,

I am busy waiting for an invite and in the mean time gathering all my 189 documentation, so I can submit as soon as it comes through. 

My current company has changed names since I started, so my original contacts etc have the old company name. 
What do I need to provide in order to prove the name change if anything?


----------



## TeamRanger

Mike147 said:


> Hi all, I am busy waiting for an invite and in the mean time gathering all my 189 documentation, so I can submit as soon as it comes through. My current company has changed names since I started, so my original contacts etc have the old company name. What do I need to provide in order to prove the name change if anything?


For acs I did this for my prev employer , on the reference letter I added a new page and mentioned about the name change and merger details etc. also added a hyperlink of the company website where there is a press release mentioning about this name change etc. I told that this information is available in the public domain etc. also placed a screen grab of the web page as a quick reference.


----------



## lifebeyond

Faisal.aiub said:


> Hello,
> 
> i submitted 189 at 28th april . 3-4 weeks ago gsm 13 asked me some questions. Like, my education addss, previous passport expiry date and what did i do between my education gaps. and i replied all . They said they are not CO .The are just admin officer something.
> its almost 12 weeks.
> 
> So do u guys hv any idea how long will take to co allocate if my file go through gsm 13 ?
> How can i contact with them? by email or over phone?
> regards


I thought they were giving onshore PR visa in 1-2 weeks. I lodged mine offshore 189 on 24 april. CO has been assigned but no grant as yet. When i asked my agent he said its taking 3-6 months for offshore PR. I am a little demotivated now.
:smash:


----------



## lifebeyond

Guess there were no grants on 16/7/2014. Hoping the rest of the week is good !!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

maq_qatar said:


> Congrats mate,
> 
> You can write back to your CO for this.
> 
> Read your grant email and document I think you will find the way to correct it



Hi maq_qatar,

Please share your points for skilled migrations when u submitted your EOI.
With 60 points how long does it take to be invited after submitting EOI in 263311?


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

in the skillselect website it is showing that next invitation round is 14th july which now 4 days overdue, but the result is still not published, can anyone tell how long does it take to update the results in the website after the actual invitation date?


----------



## haq82

It may not be relevant here, but i seek guidance from seniors and people who may have experienced this:

On VEVO i am getting error 3, please call xx for assistance - i am the primary applicant.
Secondary applicant and 2x migrating dependents included in my application are ok on VEVO.

Any one faced this scenario?


----------



## TheExpatriate

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> in the skillselect website it is showing that next invitation round is 14th july which now 4 days overdue, but the result is still not published, can anyone tell how long does it take to update the results in the website after the actual invitation date?


I was invited on January 27th, I received the invitation email on the very same day (woke up to it, made my day) ...... but the results took about a week or more to be published.


----------



## TheExpatriate

haq82 said:


> It may not be relevant here, but i seek guidance from seniors and people who may have experienced this:
> 
> On VEVO i am getting error 3, please call xx for assistance - i am the primary applicant.
> Secondary applicant and 2x migrating dependents included in my application are ok on VEVO.
> 
> Any one faced this scenario?


try different searches (grant #, TRN# ...etc.) .... double check your passport number against the grant letter ..... if all fails, call DIBP


----------



## TheExpatriate

rt00021 said:


> *Help request to all those who have received PR grant and tried checking visa status on Vevo:*
> 
> When I try to check my PR visa status on Vevo, it doesn't work with TRN number and gives an error but it works well with visa grant number (along with passport number). It's been like this since months! Does anyone else face the same problem?


Does it really matter? as long as you can retrieve it and organizations (foreign immigration, airlines ...etc.) can recognize it, it's fine


----------



## mithu93ku

rt00021 said:


> *Help request to all those who have received PR grant and tried checking visa status on Vevo:*
> 
> When I try to check my PR visa status on Vevo, it doesn't work with TRN number and gives an error but it works well with visa grant number (along with passport number). It's been like this since months! Does anyone else face the same problem?


No, this is from last 8-10 months. Yes I have faced this problem with TRN number. However, works with VISA GRANT NUMBER every time.


----------



## Haseeb22

Hi.
I Applied 189 on April 27th' 13, got my PCC & Meds cleared in Feb 2014. All the other documents are uploaded as well and there is no document for which status is coming as "Required" 
Logically my time frame expired in April ' 14 but since I did not get any grant, I applied for an additional applicant for my new born child. Since it was to be sent as an e-mail, so i sent the additional applicant form along with the payment information, my new born child's passport scanned copies, my and my spouse's updated Form 80 (on the new format & including my child's information). The e-mail was sent on 20th June 2014. I called DIAC day before yesterday and according to them they cannot see if the CO received any e-mail, I asked if i should re-send the e-mail but the CSR advised me to wait for another 2 weeks. Secondly although I have uploaded new Form 80's in the immi account as well but I can still see an active link to "complete the character assessment for this applicant"
Any advise? Comments?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Haseeb22 said:


> Hi.
> I Applied 189 on April 27th' 13, got my PCC & Meds cleared in Feb 2014. All the other documents are uploaded as well and there is no document for which status is coming as "Required"
> Logically my time frame expired in April ' 14 but since I did not get any grant, I applied for an additional applicant for my new born child. Since it was to be sent as an e-mail, so i sent the additional applicant form along with the payment information, my new born child's passport scanned copies, my and my spouse's updated Form 80 (on the new format & including my child's information). The e-mail was sent on 20th June 2014. I called DIAC day before yesterday and according to them they cannot see if the CO received any e-mail, I asked if i should re-send the e-mail but the CSR advised me to wait for another 2 weeks. Secondly although I have uploaded new Form 80's in the immi account as well but I can still see an active link to "complete the character assessment for this applicant"
> Any advise? Comments?


Link status do not matter 

More importantly is adding your child


----------



## Haseeb22

TheExpatriate said:


> Link status do not matter
> 
> More importantly is adding your child


So what would you suggest? Wait or re-send the e-mail?


----------



## ashish1137

haisergeant said:


> Hi,
> 
> My qualification has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. So I suppose I can claim 15 points for this.
> 
> Other points is:
> age 29: 30 points
> experience: 4 years (deducted 2 years) 5 points
> IELTS: try to get 7 for each
> 
> So I have enough 60 points, is that correct? I am planning to apply for 261313, software developer.
> 
> Thanks


yes dude. go ahead. all the best.


----------



## ashish1137

mithu93ku said:


> Victoria rejection rate is very high comparing other state and territories.
> You could try for Victoria ss with IELTS 6 , but I am not confident enough.
> My suggestion, please try for IELTS 7 and apply for 189 . :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I agree with mithu here. if they have mentioned 7 each then they will definately reject.


----------



## ashish1137

Hunter85 said:


> 190 visa is a nightmare, I applied for it just because it should move fast but right now 189 is the best, anyways getting 7 in all bands in IELTS is not really hard and also on the other side think about it, when you reach australia with an IELTS score less than 7, employers wont be so passionate to hire you...


Hi Hunter,

Please excuse my ignorance but how and why would employers be concerned with our IELTS score?


----------



## ashish1137

Faisal.aiub said:


> Hello,
> 
> i submitted 189 at 28th april . 3-4 weeks ago gsm 13 asked me some questions. Like, my education addss, previous passport expiry date and what did i do between my education gaps. and i replied all . They said they are not CO .The are just admin officer something.
> its almost 12 weeks.
> 
> So do u guys hv any idea how long will take to co allocate if my file go through gsm 13 ?
> How can i contact with them? by email or over phone?
> regards


you can call them and ask. best time to call is 08:30 am aest.


----------



## ashish1137

bigdaddy said:


> Question regarding Medicals
> 
> I had received the invite for 189 on 14th July and will be logding the visa application on 1-aug.
> 
> Meanwhile, i had pre-arranged the medicals and got it done today. I just noticed that in my medical submission form online, i had mentioned as 190 state nominated independent as the visa category. Will this create any problems ? I had gone through the all the test completely... will there be any problem in linking this medicals with my visa application once i lodge them ?


bring this to the notice of medical team. Take your invitation. They might be able to modify.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ashish1137 said:


> you can call them and ask. best time to call is 08:30 am aest.


Team 13 is a pre-processing team


----------



## ashish1137

anandc said:


> Any idea how much time does it take to do the medicals? Can we get a quick appointment or does it take time.. BTW I am from Pune.


Hi Anand,

I got it done from Ruby Medical Hall, Pune. Call @ 02026163391 and tell them u need to book an appointment for visa health checkup.

you will get an appointment the very 2nd or 3rd day.

It will take 3 - 4 hours. may be less if u r on time. 

and it will take 7 - 8 working days for them to upload and links to disappear.

All the best


----------



## TheExpatriate

Haseeb22 said:


> So what would you suggest? Wait or re-send the e-mail?


I would say yes because if you get the grant before your child is added you will have to jump through hoops for a child visa


----------



## Haseeb22

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Hunter,
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance but how and why would employers be concerned with our IELTS score?


Reason being, that any job that includes* public dealing* or* internal coordination between employees*. Your lesser IELTS score means lesser proficiency in speaking English, so lesser proficiency would becoming a hindrance in above 2 highlighted scenarios


----------



## Melbound

Hello,

I have applied for NSW SS and awaiting their decision. I have few queries and I seek your answers.

I need a checklist of documents I need to compile. Are all the documents we submit is through an online application?
Should they all be notarized?
Should we post some of the docs to their postal address?
My passport is due expiry on August 2015, Should I renew it now or can be done after the grant?
I have an FBI PCC dated Feb 2014. Can I use this at the time of invite?

Please let me know. Would appreciate your time.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Melbound said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS and awaiting their decision. I have few queries and I seek your answers.
> 
> I need a checklist of documents I need to compile. Are all the documents we submit is through an online application?
> Should they all be notarized?
> Should we post some of the docs to their postal address?
> My passport is due expiry on August 2015, Should I renew it now or can be done after the grant?
> I have an FBI PCC dated Feb 2014. Can I use this at the time of invite?
> 
> Please let me know. Would appreciate your time.


when was the last time  you were in the US?


----------



## Melbound

TheExpatriate said:


> when was the last time you were in the US?


Hi!

I was there till July 2010.

Thanks,


----------



## TheExpatriate

Melbound said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was there till July 2010.
> 
> Thanks,


then I think you can use that fact to convince the CO to accept that PCC, but still not guaranteed (he/she might insist on a fresh one)


----------



## Melbound

TheExpatriate said:


> then I think you can use that fact to convince the CO to accept that PCC, but still not guaranteed (he/she might insist on a fresh one)


Thanks I will apply for a fresh one just to be on the safer side. I am expecting the invite in 2-3 months from now. I will apply for a fresh PCC next month so that I get it on time. It usually takes 2-4 months to receive it. As far as the document checklist is concerned, can you please share a link where I can get those details. Would appreciate it. 

Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Melbound said:


> Thanks I will apply for a fresh one just to be on the safer side. I am expecting the invite in 2-3 months from now. I will apply for a fresh PCC next month so that I get it on time. It usually takes 2-4 months to receive it. As far as the document checklist is concerned, can you please share a link where I can get those details. Would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.


what is ur family status?


----------



## Melbound

TheExpatriate said:


> what is ur family status?


I am single, never married. No dependents


----------



## Haseeb22

Melbound said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS and awaiting their decision. I have few queries and I seek your answers.
> 
> I need a checklist of documents I need to compile. Are all the documents we submit is through an online application?
> Should they all be notarized?
> Should we post some of the docs to their postal address?
> My passport is due expiry on August 2015, Should I renew it now or can be done after the grant?
> I have an FBI PCC dated Feb 2014. Can I use this at the time of invite?
> 
> Please let me know. Would appreciate your time.


1) The checklist will be disclosed to you when you apply for the visa through the online immi account. Otherwise you can do an online search, the immi.gov.au is the best reference website, you might need a bit of digging though
2) All the documents will be submitted online (scanned copies)
3) Since you are filling the visa online, you, most probably will be required to submit all the documents online. But if you are filling the visa through local Australian High Commission (Embassy) then you will post the documents or submit it at their designated counters
4)If you are sending a colored original document (scanned) then they don't have to be notarized, in case its a black & white document, it has to be notarized.
5) The DIAC website clearly states that the passport should be at least valid for 6 months at the time of grant of the visa & some airlines also require that the passport should atleast be valid for 6 months when you are flying through them. Since you will be filling the visa shortly and it might take an year for the approval, you should get the passport renewed (check with your local passport authorities if they will renew it because in our country, the passport can only be renewed if it is due to be expired in next 10 months)
6) Regarding your PCC, it is generally valid for 6 months from the date of issue (check for any instructions / disclaimer on the document), but again, like the other member said, it totally depends on your CO, wait for their comment on it, they might accept it or ask you for a new one


----------



## TheExpatriate

Melbound said:


> I am single, never married. No dependents


Your degree, transcript, BC, Passport, Letters of reference, payslips, bank statements, tax documents (last 3 items are for employers where you are claiming points), Form 80, Form 1221, PCCs, Medicals.

Any document not in English must be translated.


Dunno though about NSW-specific requirements.


----------



## Melbound

Haseeb22 said:


> 1) The checklist will be disclosed to you when you apply for the visa through the online immi account. Otherwise you can do an online search, the immi.gov.au is the best reference website, you might need a bit of digging though
> 2) All the documents will be submitted online (scanned copies)
> 3) Since you are filling the visa online, you, most probably will be required to submit all the documents online. But if you are filling the visa through local Australian High Commission (Embassy) then you will post the documents or submit it at their designated counters
> 4)If you are sending a colored original document (scanned) then they don't have to be notarized, in case its a black & white document, it has to be notarized.
> 5) The DIAC website clearly states that the passport should be at least valid for 6 months at the time of grant of the visa & some airlines also require that the passport should atleast be valid for 6 months when you are flying through them. Since you will be filling the visa shortly and it might take an year for the approval, you should get the passport renewed (check with your local passport authorities if they will renew it because in our country, the passport can only be renewed if it is due to be expired in next 10 months)
> 6) Regarding your PCC, it is generally valid for 6 months from the date of issue (check for any instructions / disclaimer on the document), but again, like the other member said, it totally depends on your CO, wait for their comment on it, they might accept it or ask you for a new one


Thanks Haseeba for your comments. I will find out from the authorities and apply for a new passport. Also since I have already submitted my current passport scans to NSW, will it matter if I get a renewed one now?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Melbound said:


> Thanks Haseeba for your comments. I will find out from the authorities and apply for a new passport. Also since I have already submitted my current passport scans to NSW, will it matter if I get a renewed one now?


once you get the new one send a copy of it + filled form 929


----------



## Haseeb22

Melbound said:


> Thanks Haseeba for your comments. I will find out from the authorities and apply for a new passport. Also since I have already submitted my current passport scans to NSW, will it matter if I get a renewed one now?


You are welcome.
Get your passport renewed, send the scanned copies of it along with Form 929
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf


----------



## Faisal.aiub

There is nothing onshore offshore 189 as far i know..the fact if gsm13 check anythg may be it will take time


----------



## anandc

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Anand,
> 
> I got it done from Ruby Medical Hall, Pune. Call @ 02026163391 and tell them u need to book an appointment for visa health checkup.
> 
> you will get an appointment the very 2nd or 3rd day.
> 
> It will take 3 - 4 hours. may be less if u r on time.
> 
> and it will take 7 - 8 working days for them to upload and links
> links to disappear.
> 
> All the best


Sure, thanks for the inputs..


----------



## amen

Haseeb22 said:


> Reason being, that any job that includes* public dealing* or* internal coordination between employees*. Your lesser IELTS score means lesser proficiency in speaking English, so lesser proficiency would becoming a hindrance in above 2 highlighted scenarios


I have been living here for 5 years and have had many jobs, no one has bothered to ask or find out my IELTS score, all that matters once u are on this soil is if u can speak and converse well in english. What matters most importantly is to understand their aussie accent and them to understand yours. IELTS etc are just filters used at the entry stage.


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi,

Did you get an email from CO do the medical or is it just the link that you have on your application ?I didnot have the email from CO yet , but I see a link in my application for medicals .Do I proceed with that or to wait.. How is your case??

Tks,
Eva



anandc said:


> Sure, thanks for the inputs..


----------



## bigdaddy

ashish1137 said:


> bring this to the notice of medical team. Take your invitation. They might be able to modify.


thanks for your reply... which medical team are you reffering ? the hospital where i did the test or medical team of DBIP ? do you have their contact details


----------



## ashish1137

Haseeb22 said:


> Reason being, that any job that includes public dealing or internal coordination between employees. Your lesser IELTS score means lesser proficiency in speaking English, so lesser proficiency would becoming a hindrance in above 2 highlighted scenarios


Hmmm, but I never heard a case from anyone when employer demanded ielts score.


----------



## ashish1137

Melbound said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS and awaiting their decision. I have few queries and I seek your answers.
> 
> I need a checklist of documents I need to compile. Are all the documents we submit is through an online application?
> Should they all be notarized?
> Should we post some of the docs to their postal address?
> My passport is due expiry on August 2015, Should I renew it now or can be done after the grant?
> I have an FBI PCC dated Feb 2014. Can I use this at the time of invite?
> 
> Please let me know. Would appreciate your time.


Feb 2014 PCC will work. Validity for a PCC is for 1 year as stated by DIBP.


----------



## TheExpatriate

NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


IT'S A GRANT BABY ........


GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT ....... WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO




I AM ON CLOUD 9 ........ Will come back to post more details later !


----------



## ashish1137

Melbound said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for NSW SS and awaiting their decision. I have few queries and I seek your answers.
> 
> I need a checklist of documents I need to compile. Are all the documents we submit is through an online application?
> Should they all be notarized?
> Should we post some of the docs to their postal address?
> My passport is due expiry on August 2015, Should I renew it now or can be done after the grant?
> I have an FBI PCC dated Feb 2014. Can I use this at the time of invite?
> 
> Please let me know. Would appreciate your time.


Are all the documents we submit is through an online application?

- yes
Should they all be notarized?

- not necessary, colored scanned copies wil work
Should we post some of the docs to their postal address?

- no
My passport is due expiry on August 2015, Should I renew it now or can be done after the grant?

- you can do it afterwords
I have an FBI PCC dated Feb 2014. Can I use this at the time of invite?

- PCC valid for 1 year. If you expect your invite in next 2 - 3 months. Even then your PCC will work.


----------



## haq82

TheExpatriate said:


> NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW IT'S A GRANT BABY ........ GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT ....... WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I AM ON CLOUD 9 ........ Will come back to post more details later !


Many congrats


----------



## ashish1137

Haseeb22 said:


> 1) The checklist will be disclosed to you when you apply for the visa through the online immi account. Otherwise you can do an online search, the immi.gov.au is the best reference website, you might need a bit of digging though
> 2) All the documents will be submitted online (scanned copies)
> 3) Since you are filling the visa online, you, most probably will be required to submit all the documents online. But if you are filling the visa through local Australian High Commission (Embassy) then you will post the documents or submit it at their designated counters
> 4)If you are sending a colored original document (scanned) then they don't have to be notarized, in case its a black & white document, it has to be notarized.
> 5) The DIAC website clearly states that the passport should be at least valid for 6 months at the time of grant of the visa & some airlines also require that the passport should atleast be valid for 6 months when you are flying through them. Since you will be filling the visa shortly and it might take an year for the approval, you should get the passport renewed (check with your local passport authorities if they will renew it because in our country, the passport can only be renewed if it is due to be expired in next 10 months)
> 6) Regarding your PCC, it is generally valid for 6 months from the date of issue (check for any instructions / disclaimer on the document), but again, like the other member said, it totally depends on your CO, wait for their comment on it, they might accept it or ask you for a new one


Everythig good. except pcc valid for 1 year and as per me his passport has enough validity. until aug 2015. more than 1 year frrom now.


----------



## TheExpatriate

haq82 said:


> Many congrats


Thanks brother


----------



## ashish1137

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get an email from CO do the medical or is it just the link that you have on your application ?I didnot have the email from CO yet , but I see a link in my application for medicals .Do I proceed with that or to wait.. How is your case??
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Ylu can proceed if in hurry,  else wait for co but that will be another 7 - 8 weeks.


----------



## ashish1137

bigdaddy said:


> thanks for your reply... which medical team are you reffering ? the hospital where i did the test or medical team of DBIP ? do you have their contact details


The hospital.

I am sayimg so because 

1. in my wife's case. Ee had applied a new passport and her current passport was cancelled. Still the medical team proceeded with tests and advised us that she should come over and show them the new passport the moment it is issues.
2. They brought to our notice that i entered my mothers date of birth wrong but assured us they they will correct in their records.

Hence such advise.


----------



## ashish1137

TheExpatriate said:


> NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> IT'S A GRANT BABY ........
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT ....... WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I AM ON CLOUD 9 ........ Will come back to post more details later !


Hey dude.

Many congratulations.


----------



## mamunvega

TheExpatriate said:


> NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> IT'S A GRANT BABY ........
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT ....... WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM ON CLOUD 9 ........ Will come back to post more details later !




OMG !! You Made it....:clap2: :clap2: Congrates n don't forget me...pray for me as

well mate...

:clap2::clap2:


----------



## TheExpatriate

mamunvega said:


> OMG !! You Made it....:clap2: :clap2: Congrates n don't forget me...pray for me as
> 
> well mate...
> 
> :clap2::clap2:


INSHA ALLAH BRO ...... May Allah expedite your grant ....... and help all those who are waiting


----------



## bdapplicant

Wow congrats brother.



TheExpatriate said:


> NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> IT'S A GRANT BABY ........
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT ....... WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM ON CLOUD 9 ........ Will come back to post more details later !


----------



## Samtrevour

TheExpatriate said:


> NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> IT'S A GRANT BABY ........
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT ....... WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM ON CLOUD 9 ........ Will come back to post more details later !


C

Congrats my friend .. Have a fantastic life in oz...


----------



## sas119

TheExpatriate said:


> NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> IT'S A GRANT BABY ........
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT ....... WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM ON CLOUD 9 ........ Will come back to post more details later !


Many congratulations buddy !!!


----------



## AussiePR

TheExpatriate said:


> NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> IT'S A GRANT BABY ........
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT ....... WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM ON CLOUD 9 ........ Will come back to post more details later !


Congrats Buddy!!! Enjoy the moment to the fullest!!


----------



## TeamRanger

Haha many many congrats to TheExpatriate 👍👍😊


----------



## Haseeb22

ashish1137 said:


> Hmmm, but I never heard a case from anyone when employer demanded ielts score.


they don't Demand it, but if Somehow they get to Know it While going through certain database, they tend to hire people with higher Score


----------



## prseeker

TheExpatriate said:


> NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> IT'S A GRANT BABY ........
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT ....... WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM ON CLOUD 9 ........ Will come back to post more details later !


Congrats Bro .. All the best


----------



## Haseeb22

TheExpatriate said:


> NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> IT'S A GRANT BABY ........
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT ....... WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I AM ON CLOUD 9 ........ Will come back to post more details later !


Congratulations Mate. May you excel and this step Brings you happiness and success


----------



## TheExpatriate

Thanks everyone for the warm congrats.

Now more details.

As many of you know, 3 weeks ago I knew I was under verification when I called DIBP and was told everything was done excepts EV (I will refer to it as such for simplicity).

I asked how long it would take, I was told it'd take weeks, but "he wouldn't promise".


Fast forward through 2 painful weeks of waiting, anticipating, worrying, thinking of a million bad "what if" scenarios, I got a call from the embassy in my home country, then by the next day, all was verified with my ex-employers.


I decided to wait one more week then call again. Days went slowly and painfully.

Decided to call today at 4 AM, couldn't sleep all the way till 4. I grab a bottle of water for my final gulp before Fasting starts ...... Grabbed my phone, skyped their number.

A lady picks up, I ask about my application, she asks for some info (TRN, DOB ...etc.), then checks it, then tells me ..... you're almost there, I'd say two weeks (at which point I felt disappointed) ...... I decided to "man up" and ask her further, I told her about the earlier call 3 weeks ago and that only EV was remaining, she said yes it's true this is the only pending item, I told her I already got the call and it's done from the embassy, she said it's not received at their end from the embassy yet, once received, they will review it and proceed.

I finished the call and went to bed ...... At 7 I wake up to take a leak ...... I take my smartphone, and funny that for the first time I wasn't gonna check ImmiAccount and instead I was gonna just look through emails to "pass time" .... 

Then I see a couple of emails from ebizappserver ..... transaction status updated. Timestamped 4:23 AM (less than half an hour after hanging up) .....My agent gets the emails but I get notified ........ I log in frantically to ImmiAccount to check status ..... FINALISED ...... I click the application ...... GRANTED ....... And the fireworks go in my head. I wake up my wife, I call my sister and my parents ..... and there it is........ 


Thanks God, I also am very indebted to everyone who helped here at the forum, and I wish everyone who's still waiting a speedy grant


----------



## roze

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm congrats.
> 
> Now more details.
> 
> As many of you know, 3 weeks ago I knew I was under verification when I called DIBP and was told everything was done excepts EV (I will refer to it as such for simplicity).
> 
> I asked how long it would take, I was told it'd take weeks, but "he wouldn't promise".
> 
> 
> Fast forward through 2 painful weeks of waiting, anticipating, worrying, thinking of a million bad "what if" scenarios, I got a call from the embassy in my home country, then by the next day, all was verified with my ex-employers.
> 
> 
> I decided to wait one more week then call again. Days went slowly and painfully.
> 
> Decided to call today at 4 AM, couldn't sleep all the way till 4. I grab a bottle of water for my final gulp before Fasting starts ...... Grabbed my phone, skyped their number.
> 
> A lady picks up, I ask about my application, she asks for some info (TRN, DOB ...etc.), then checks it, then tells me ..... you're almost there, I'd say two weeks (at which point I felt disappointed) ...... I decided to "man up" and ask her further, I told her about the earlier call 3 weeks ago and that only EV was remaining, she said yes it's true this is the only pending item, I told her I already got the call and it's done from the embassy, she said it's not received at their end from the embassy yet, once received, they will review it and proceed.
> 
> I finished the call and went to bed ...... At 7 I wake up to take a leak ...... I take my smartphone, and funny that for the first time I wasn't gonna check ImmiAccount and instead I was gonna just look through emails to "pass time" ....
> 
> Then I see a couple of emails from ebizappserver ..... transaction status updated. Timestamped 4:23 AM (less than half an hour after hanging up) .....My agent gets the emails but I get notified ........ I log in frantically to ImmiAccount to check status ..... FINALISED ...... I click the application ...... GRANTED ....... And the fireworks go in my head. I wake up my wife, I call my sister and my parents ..... and there it is........
> 
> 
> Thanks God, I also am very indebted to everyone who helped here at the forum, and I wish everyone who's still waiting a speedy grant



wooow Congratulations


----------



## lifebeyond

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm congrats.
> 
> Now more details.
> 
> As many of you know, 3 weeks ago I knew I was under verification when I called DIBP and was told everything was done excepts EV (I will refer to it as such for simplicity).
> 
> I asked how long it would take, I was told it'd take weeks, but "he wouldn't promise".
> 
> 
> Fast forward through 2 painful weeks of waiting, anticipating, worrying, thinking of a million bad "what if" scenarios, I got a call from the embassy in my home country, then by the next day, all was verified with my ex-employers.
> 
> 
> I decided to wait one more week then call again. Days went slowly and painfully.
> 
> Decided to call today at 4 AM, couldn't sleep all the way till 4. I grab a bottle of water for my final gulp before Fasting starts ...... Grabbed my phone, skyped their number.
> 
> A lady picks up, I ask about my application, she asks for some info (TRN, DOB ...etc.), then checks it, then tells me ..... you're almost there, I'd say two weeks (at which point I felt disappointed) ...... I decided to "man up" and ask her further, I told her about the earlier call 3 weeks ago and that only EV was remaining, she said yes it's true this is the only pending item, I told her I already got the call and it's done from the embassy, she said it's not received at their end from the embassy yet, once received, they will review it and proceed.
> 
> I finished the call and went to bed ...... At 7 I wake up to take a leak ...... I take my smartphone, and funny that for the first time I wasn't gonna check ImmiAccount and instead I was gonna just look through emails to "pass time" ....
> 
> Then I see a couple of emails from ebizappserver ..... transaction status updated. Timestamped 4:23 AM (less than half an hour after hanging up) .....My agent gets the emails but I get notified ........ I log in frantically to ImmiAccount to check status ..... FINALISED ...... I click the application ...... GRANTED ....... And the fireworks go in my head. I wake up my wife, I call my sister and my parents ..... and there it is........
> 
> 
> Thanks God, I also am very indebted to everyone who helped here at the forum, and I wish everyone who's still waiting a speedy grant



Congrats to you and ur family


----------



## monte1

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm congrats.
> 
> Now more details.
> 
> As many of you know, 3 weeks ago I knew I was under verification when I called DIBP and was told everything was done excepts EV (I will refer to it as such for simplicity).
> 
> I asked how long it would take, I was told it'd take weeks, but "he wouldn't promise".
> 
> 
> Fast forward through 2 painful weeks of waiting, anticipating, worrying, thinking of a million bad "what if" scenarios, I got a call from the embassy in my home country, then by the next day, all was verified with my ex-employers.
> 
> 
> I decided to wait one more week then call again. Days went slowly and painfully.
> 
> Decided to call today at 4 AM, couldn't sleep all the way till 4. I grab a bottle of water for my final gulp before Fasting starts ...... Grabbed my phone, skyped their number.
> 
> A lady picks up, I ask about my application, she asks for some info (TRN, DOB ...etc.), then checks it, then tells me ..... you're almost there, I'd say two weeks (at which point I felt disappointed) ...... I decided to "man up" and ask her further, I told her about the earlier call 3 weeks ago and that only EV was remaining, she said yes it's true this is the only pending item, I told her I already got the call and it's done from the embassy, she said it's not received at their end from the embassy yet, once received, they will review it and proceed.
> 
> I finished the call and went to bed ...... At 7 I wake up to take a leak ...... I take my smartphone, and funny that for the first time I wasn't gonna check ImmiAccount and instead I was gonna just look through emails to "pass time" ....
> 
> Then I see a couple of emails from ebizappserver ..... transaction status updated. Timestamped 4:23 AM (less than half an hour after hanging up) .....My agent gets the emails but I get notified ........ I log in frantically to ImmiAccount to check status ..... FINALISED ...... I click the application ...... GRANTED ....... And the fireworks go in my head. I wake up my wife, I call my sister and my parents ..... and there it is........
> 
> 
> Thanks God, I also am very indebted to everyone who helped here at the forum, and I wish everyone who's still waiting a speedy grant


Congrats Buddy, enjoy your Day !!


----------



## Can14

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm congrats. Now more details. As many of you know, 3 weeks ago I knew I was under verification when I called DIBP and was told everything was done excepts EV (I will refer to it as such for simplicity). I asked how long it would take, I was told it'd take weeks, but "he wouldn't promise". Fast forward through 2 painful weeks of waiting, anticipating, worrying, thinking of a million bad "what if" scenarios, I got a call from the embassy in my home country, then by the next day, all was verified with my ex-employers. I decided to wait one more week then call again. Days went slowly and painfully. Decided to call today at 4 AM, couldn't sleep all the way till 4. I grab a bottle of water for my final gulp before Fasting starts ...... Grabbed my phone, skyped their number. A lady picks up, I ask about my application, she asks for some info (TRN, DOB ...etc.), then checks it, then tells me ..... you're almost there, I'd say two weeks (at which point I felt disappointed) ...... I decided to "man up" and ask her further, I told her about the earlier call 3 weeks ago and that only EV was remaining, she said yes it's true this is the only pending item, I told her I already got the call and it's done from the embassy, she said it's not received at their end from the embassy yet, once received, they will review it and proceed. I finished the call and went to bed ...... At 7 I wake up to take a leak ...... I take my smartphone, and funny that for the first time I wasn't gonna check ImmiAccount and instead I was gonna just look through emails to "pass time" .... Then I see a couple of emails from ebizappserver ..... transaction status updated. Timestamped 4:23 AM (less than half an hour after hanging up) .....My agent gets the emails but I get notified ........ I log in frantically to ImmiAccount to check status ..... FINALISED ...... I click the application ...... GRANTED ....... And the fireworks go in my head. I wake up my wife, I call my sister and my parents ..... and there it is........ Thanks God, I also am very indebted to everyone who helped here at the forum, and I wish everyone who's still waiting a speedy grant


Congratulations and all the best for the future!!


----------



## Australia1

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm congrats.
> 
> Now more details.
> 
> As many of you know, 3 weeks ago I knew I was under verification when I called DIBP and was told everything was done excepts EV (I will refer to it as such for simplicity).
> 
> I asked how long it would take, I was told it'd take weeks, but "he wouldn't promise".
> 
> 
> Fast forward through 2 painful weeks of waiting, anticipating, worrying, thinking of a million bad "what if" scenarios, I got a call from the embassy in my home country, then by the next day, all was verified with my ex-employers.
> 
> 
> I decided to wait one more week then call again. Days went slowly and painfully.
> 
> Decided to call today at 4 AM, couldn't sleep all the way till 4. I grab a bottle of water for my final gulp before Fasting starts ...... Grabbed my phone, skyped their number.
> 
> A lady picks up, I ask about my application, she asks for some info (TRN, DOB ...etc.), then checks it, then tells me ..... you're almost there, I'd say two weeks (at which point I felt disappointed) ...... I decided to "man up" and ask her further, I told her about the earlier call 3 weeks ago and that only EV was remaining, she said yes it's true this is the only pending item, I told her I already got the call and it's done from the embassy, she said it's not received at their end from the embassy yet, once received, they will review it and proceed.
> 
> I finished the call and went to bed ...... At 7 I wake up to take a leak ...... I take my smartphone, and funny that for the first time I wasn't gonna check ImmiAccount and instead I was gonna just look through emails to "pass time" ....
> 
> Then I see a couple of emails from ebizappserver ..... transaction status updated. Timestamped 4:23 AM (less than half an hour after hanging up) .....My agent gets the emails but I get notified ........ I log in frantically to ImmiAccount to check status ..... FINALISED ...... I click the application ...... GRANTED ....... And the fireworks go in my head. I wake up my wife, I call my sister and my parents ..... and there it is........
> 
> 
> Thanks God, I also am very indebted to everyone who helped here at the forum, and I wish everyone who's still waiting a speedy grant


I guess its time for you to change your 'in progress' picture with 'finalised'. Congratulations.


----------



## tipzstamatic

I sent a follow up email to inquire about the status of the application a couple of hours ago following the "a reply should be expected within 7 days" from their auto-reply email and now I just received a mail that i've been granted the 189 visa! 

Good luck to everyone waiting for their results!


----------



## immigbird

TheExpatriate said:


> NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> IT'S A GRANT BABY ........
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT ....... WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I AM ON CLOUD 9 ........ Will come back to post more details later !


Alf Mabroook, Congratulationsss


----------



## lovetosmack

tipzstamatic said:


> I sent a follow up email to inquire about the status of the application a couple of hours ago following the "a reply should be expected within 7 days" from their auto-reply email and now I just received a mail that i've been granted the 189 visa!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their results!


Awesome. Very happy to hear that. ainkiller:


----------



## sas119

tipzstamatic said:


> I sent a follow up email to inquire about the status of the application a couple of hours ago following the "a reply should be expected within 7 days" from their auto-reply email and now I just received a mail that i've been granted the 189 visa!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their results!


Congratulations Tipzstamatic and all the best. Thats great

Can you please let us know if a CO was allocated to your case ? If not then whom did you email (what email id) to enquire about your application status ?

I had lodged mine on 17th May for 189(261313) and I do not have any CO yet for my case. Also I am awaiting on my last document in the 189 checklist which is Indian PCC.


----------



## chandana

Hi friends,

I uploaded the PCC's and Medicals on 2nd July (myself and my family), which my CO requested in June. In my IMMI account, they have been updated as 'Received' on the 7th July but no response from the CO since then. 

I'm a 189 category applicant, and if there are no further clarifications inquired by the CO, generally how long would it take for the grant? I know it's just been just over a week since they acknowledged the PCCs and Meds, but just want to get a sense of the timelines.

thanks in advance


----------



## tipzstamatic

sas119 said:


> Congratulations Tipzstamatic and all the best. Thats great
> 
> Can you please let us know if a CO was allocated to your case ? If not then whom did you email (what email id) to enquire about your application status ?
> 
> I had lodged mine on 17th May for 189(261313) and I do not have any CO yet for my case. Also I am awaiting on my last document in the 189 checklist which is Indian PCC.


hey, i got a mail from CO about June 16 requesting me to provide Form 80 and PCC from PH as well as SG - whereby they included the letter of request that's needed for the Singapore PCC to be applied for.

I provided my Form 80 and PH PCC.
I also applied for Singapore PCC and informed CO by mail to team 7 (now gsm.allocated...) that my SG PCC is expected to come out July 8. My CO promptly responded that everything has been received and satisfied and they will wait for me to submit my Sinagpore PCC on the 8th of July.


----------



## McJim

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm congrats.
> 
> Now more details.
> 
> As many of you know, 3 weeks ago I knew I was under verification when I called DIBP and was told everything was done excepts EV (I will refer to it as such for simplicity).
> 
> I asked how long it would take, I was told it'd take weeks, but "he wouldn't promise".
> 
> 
> Fast forward through 2 painful weeks of waiting, anticipating, worrying, thinking of a million bad "what if" scenarios, I got a call from the embassy in my home country, then by the next day, all was verified with my ex-employers.
> 
> 
> I decided to wait one more week then call again. Days went slowly and painfully.
> 
> Decided to call today at 4 AM, couldn't sleep all the way till 4. I grab a bottle of water for my final gulp before Fasting starts ...... Grabbed my phone, skyped their number.
> 
> A lady picks up, I ask about my application, she asks for some info (TRN, DOB ...etc.), then checks it, then tells me ..... you're almost there, I'd say two weeks (at which point I felt disappointed) ...... I decided to "man up" and ask her further, I told her about the earlier call 3 weeks ago and that only EV was remaining, she said yes it's true this is the only pending item, I told her I already got the call and it's done from the embassy, she said it's not received at their end from the embassy yet, once received, they will review it and proceed.
> 
> I finished the call and went to bed ...... At 7 I wake up to take a leak ...... I take my smartphone, and funny that for the first time I wasn't gonna check ImmiAccount and instead I was gonna just look through emails to "pass time" ....
> 
> Then I see a couple of emails from ebizappserver ..... transaction status updated. Timestamped 4:23 AM (less than half an hour after hanging up) .....My agent gets the emails but I get notified ........ I log in frantically to ImmiAccount to check status ..... FINALISED ...... I click the application ...... GRANTED ....... And the fireworks go in my head. I wake up my wife, I call my sister and my parents ..... and there it is........
> 
> 
> Thanks God, I also am very indebted to everyone who helped here at the forum, and I wish everyone who's still waiting a speedy grant


Congratulation, man! really happy for you and your family


----------



## Prisbarboza

tipzstamatic said:


> I sent a follow up email to inquire about the status of the application a couple of hours ago following the "a reply should be expected within 7 days" from their auto-reply email and now I just received a mail that i've been granted the 189 visa!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their results!


 
Congratulations !!! hope your taking time out to celebrate the results of all your hard work!!!


----------



## McJim

tipzstamatic said:


> I sent a follow up email to inquire about the status of the application a couple of hours ago following the "a reply should be expected within 7 days" from their auto-reply email and now I just received a mail that i've been granted the 189 visa!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their results!


Congratulation, mate


----------



## jaideepf1407

TheExpatriate said:


> NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW IT'S A GRANT BABY ........ GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT ....... WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I AM ON CLOUD 9 ........ Will come back to post more details later !


Congrats Mate...Have Fun

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## TheExpatriate

immigbird said:


> Alf Mabroook, Congratulationsss


Allah yebarek feek (God Bless you for our Anglophone friends) ..... Thanks ....... 3o2balak (wishing the same to you)


----------



## Faisal.aiub

ashish1137 said:


> you can call them and ask. best time to call is 08:30 am aest.[/QUOTE
> 
> which number i should call?


----------



## Spykey

Is On-shore or Off-shore application better for 189?

Do they give priority for On-shore application or there is no difference?


Thank you!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Spykey said:


> Is On-shore or Off-shore application better for 189?
> 
> Do they give priority for On-shore application or there is no difference?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


anything onshore is better than offshore for sure


----------



## Hmenon

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm congrats.
> 
> Now more details.
> 
> As many of you know, 3 weeks ago I knew I was under verification when I called DIBP and was told everything was done excepts EV (I will refer to it as such for simplicity).
> 
> I asked how long it would take, I was told it'd take weeks, but "he wouldn't promise".
> 
> 
> Fast forward through 2 painful weeks of waiting, anticipating, worrying, thinking of a million bad "what if" scenarios, I got a call from the embassy in my home country, then by the next day, all was verified with my ex-employers.
> 
> 
> I decided to wait one more week then call again. Days went slowly and painfully.
> 
> Decided to call today at 4 AM, couldn't sleep all the way till 4. I grab a bottle of water for my final gulp before Fasting starts ...... Grabbed my phone, skyped their number.
> 
> A lady picks up, I ask about my application, she asks for some info (TRN, DOB ...etc.), then checks it, then tells me ..... you're almost there, I'd say two weeks (at which point I felt disappointed) ...... I decided to "man up" and ask her further, I told her about the earlier call 3 weeks ago and that only EV was remaining, she said yes it's true this is the only pending item, I told her I already got the call and it's done from the embassy, she said it's not received at their end from the embassy yet, once received, they will review it and proceed.
> 
> I finished the call and went to bed ...... At 7 I wake up to take a leak ...... I take my smartphone, and funny that for the first time I wasn't gonna check ImmiAccount and instead I was gonna just look through emails to "pass time" ....
> 
> Then I see a couple of emails from ebizappserver ..... transaction status updated. Timestamped 4:23 AM (less than half an hour after hanging up) .....My agent gets the emails but I get notified ........ I log in frantically to ImmiAccount to check status ..... FINALISED ...... I click the application ...... GRANTED ....... And the fireworks go in my head. I wake up my wife, I call my sister and my parents ..... and there it is........
> 
> 
> Thanks God, I also am very indebted to everyone who helped here at the forum, and I wish everyone who's still waiting a speedy grant


Congratulations....


----------



## mamunvega

yahooooooooooo...........Finallllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I gotttttttttttttttttttt the GRANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT This Morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


   :clap2:


----------



## Usha Abhilash

mamunvega said:


> yahooooooooooo...........Finallllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I gotttttttttttttttttttt the GRANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT This Morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :clap2:


Congrats


----------



## tomato_juice

mamunvega said:


> yahooooooooooo...........Finallllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I gotttttttttttttttttttt the GRANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT This Morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :clap2:


Congrats! 

Guys what is the DIRECT GRANT?


----------



## haisergeant

tomato_juice said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Guys what is the DIRECT GRANT?


That means grant without communication with case officer.


----------



## tomato_juice

haisergeant said:


> That means grant without communication with case officer.


Hi haisergeant

Now the question is why some are granted visa without being assigned a case officer?


----------



## 8rash

Hi chandana,

I think we are sailing in the same boat. But during end june there was a background check being done and the embassy had called my spouse's company to check if he was working there and to cross check his roles & reponsibilities.

And we are still awaiting since then .




chandana said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I uploaded the PCC's and Medicals on 2nd July (myself and my family), which my CO requested in June. In my IMMI account, they have been updated as 'Received' on the 7th July but no response from the CO since then.
> 
> I'm a 189 category applicant, and if there are no further clarifications inquired by the CO, generally how long would it take for the grant? I know it's just been just over a week since they acknowledged the PCCs and Meds, but just want to get a sense of the timelines.
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## tipzstamatic

tomato_juice said:


> Hi haisergeant Now the question is why some are granted visa without being assigned a case officer?


People only think that CO was assigned because a CO will ask for additional documents. When in fact, a CO could be assigned and some people get direct grants because they do not need to ask for any more documents.


----------



## TheExpatriate

tomato_juice said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Guys what is the DIRECT GRANT?


grant upon initial contact from CO without any further requests for documents and/or clarifications


----------



## bigdaddy

Congrats to all of you who received the Grant today... seems like its picking up speed post July... 

btw..lodged my visa application today... wish me luck...


----------



## sas119

tipzstamatic said:


> hey, i got a mail from CO about June 16 requesting me to provide Form 80 and PCC from PH as well as SG - whereby they included the letter of request that's needed for the Singapore PCC to be applied for.
> 
> I provided my Form 80 and PH PCC.
> I also applied for Singapore PCC and informed CO by mail to team 7 (now gsm.allocated...) that my SG PCC is expected to come out July 8. My CO promptly responded that everything has been received and satisfied and they will wait for me to submit my Sinagpore PCC on the 8th of July.


Thats great. You are those lucky one's. Congrats again and have fun post the grant.


----------



## Hassan_001

Guys,

Under 190 applied and paid for the visa on 4th May 2014.
Till today nothing happended after that. I heard it takes aroung 2 months to have the CO allocation but nothing happened for me so far!!

Now, if someone can feedback on the following queries of mine it will be a great help:

1) Is the CO allocation depends on MED or PCC? Because I havent uploaded my PCC and also didnt do Medical exam!! Kindly advise.

2) Usually highest how long it may take to allocate a CO?

3) Shall I make a call or write an email to them? _(If you know the details where to make the query, kindly provide me please)_

4) What is the percentage of getting rejected after applying for the VISA and making the payments?


----------



## mamunvega

HassanMorshed said:


> Guys,
> 
> Under 190 applied and paid for the visa on 4th May 2014.
> Till today nothing happended after that. I heard it takes aroung 2 months to have the CO allocation but nothing happened for me so far!!
> 
> Now, if someone can feedback on the following queries of mine it will be a great help:
> 
> 1) Is the CO allocation depends on MED or PCC? Because I havent uploaded my PCC and also didnt do Medical exam!! Kindly advise.
> 
> 2) Usually highest how long it may take to allocate a CO?
> 
> 3) Shall I make a call or write an email to them? _(If you know the details where to make the query, kindly provide me please)_
> 
> 4) What is the percentage of getting rejected after applying for the VISA and making the payments?


Dear Bhaiya,

I would suggest you to stop speculating all the worries and negative news within yourself. Just upload all docs, do your MED n PCC in advance....Unless, you provide them any forged documents and lie to your application, you would be fine.

Just sit tight !! and pray !! it really helps !!

Best of luck !! 

Regards,

Mamun


----------



## chandana

8rash said:


> Hi chandana,
> 
> I think we are sailing in the same boat. But during end june there was a background check being done and the embassy had called my spouse's company to check if he was working there and to cross check his roles & reponsibilities.
> 
> And we are still awaiting since then .


Thanks for the reply 8rash! 

I will also check with my HR team whether they've also received any call to verify my background.

Cheers,
Chandana


----------



## tomato_juice

TheExpatriate said:


> grant upon initial contact from CO without any further requests for documents and/or clarifications


Hi TheExpatriate

Just interesting why some are granted with direct grant while the majority are assigned case officer?


----------



## VIKRAMAV

Dear friends , I have lodge my file in 7 th jan 2014 and PCC AND MEDICAL DONE IN 20th feb 2014 but still I have not received anything , it's 190 for perth and I have not received any verification call yet to my employer'a end , can anybody advise me what to do now or how long it will take. One more thing my occupation is not in the list at the moment , it was removed after I have received invitation of visa means I have lodge file and then it was removed so does it make any differance to my visa deceision, please help me , this waiting is killing me.rhanks


----------



## 8rash

Hi chandana,

Another thing , just wanted to know if you are also with the Brisbane team.




chandana said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I uploaded the PCC's and Medicals on 2nd July (myself and my family), which my CO requested in June. In my IMMI account, they have been updated as 'Received' on the 7th July but no response from the CO since then.
> 
> I'm a 189 category applicant, and if there are no further clarifications inquired by the CO, generally how long would it take for the grant? I know it's just been just over a week since they acknowledged the PCCs and Meds, but just want to get a sense of the timelines.
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## ggupta002

*Medicals*

Medicals were done for me n my wife on Saturday 12th July.
On Immi site, link for Organise Health Check has disappeared, and it is now showing "*No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection*."
Also the progress for "Health, Evidence of" is showing as Recommended.

Does this means that medical results are uploaded by Hospital, but not received/checked by DIBP ?


----------



## amitferns

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm congrats.
> 
> Now more details.
> 
> As many of you know, 3 weeks ago I knew I was under verification when I called DIBP and was told everything was done excepts EV (I will refer to it as such for simplicity).
> 
> I asked how long it would take, I was told it'd take weeks, but "he wouldn't promise".
> 
> 
> Fast forward through 2 painful weeks of waiting, anticipating, worrying, thinking of a million bad "what if" scenarios, I got a call from the embassy in my home country, then by the next day, all was verified with my ex-employers.
> 
> 
> I decided to wait one more week then call again. Days went slowly and painfully.
> 
> Decided to call today at 4 AM, couldn't sleep all the way till 4. I grab a bottle of water for my final gulp before Fasting starts ...... Grabbed my phone, skyped their number.
> 
> A lady picks up, I ask about my application, she asks for some info (TRN, DOB ...etc.), then checks it, then tells me ..... you're almost there, I'd say two weeks (at which point I felt disappointed) ...... I decided to "man up" and ask her further, I told her about the earlier call 3 weeks ago and that only EV was remaining, she said yes it's true this is the only pending item, I told her I already got the call and it's done from the embassy, she said it's not received at their end from the embassy yet, once received, they will review it and proceed.
> 
> I finished the call and went to bed ...... At 7 I wake up to take a leak ...... I take my smartphone, and funny that for the first time I wasn't gonna check ImmiAccount and instead I was gonna just look through emails to "pass time" ....
> 
> Then I see a couple of emails from ebizappserver ..... transaction status updated. Timestamped 4:23 AM (less than half an hour after hanging up) .....My agent gets the emails but I get notified ........ I log in frantically to ImmiAccount to check status ..... FINALISED ...... I click the application ...... GRANTED ....... And the fireworks go in my head. I wake up my wife, I call my sister and my parents ..... and there it is........
> 
> 
> Thanks God, I also am very indebted to everyone who helped here at the forum, and I wish everyone who's still waiting a speedy grant


Congrats......all the best for the next step


----------



## Ker2Aus

ggupta002 said:


> Medicals
> 
> Medicals were done for me n my wife on Saturday 12th July.
> On Immi site, link for Organise Health Check has disappeared, and it is now showing "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> Also the progress for "Health, Evidence of" is showing as Recommended.
> 
> Does this means that medical results are uploaded by Hospital, but not received/checked by DIBP ?


This means that your results are uploaded. Check your emedical client for more details (The same one where you generated HAPID). Additionally my agent have uploaded the receipt for the medicals and that changed the status from Recommended to Received in my case.


----------



## bigdaddy

Regarding the Direct grant ( No CO contact).... By chance do you know if anyone from Singapore received it.... Coz singapore PCC requires a request from CO for PCC... so I was curious to see if there is a singapore based direct grant aussie PR... I remember reading that you can submit SG PCC request based on a document checklist printout from IMMI... is this true..


----------



## sas119

:fingerscrossed:


Ker2Aus said:


> This means that your results are uploaded. Check your emedical client for more details (The same one where you generated HAPID). Additionally my agent have uploaded the receipt for the medicals and that changed the status from Recommended to Received in my case.


I think what is important is that your 'Organise your medicals' link should disappear and 'No medicals are required for the subclass based on the information provided to DIBP' should display. This itself is an indication that DIBP is in receipt of the medical report sent by the hospital\clinic.

As far as change of status from Recommended to Received under Health, evidence of section, that is displayed as 'Recommended' as it is optional to attach documents corresponding to 'Attach a Document' link in front of Health, evidence of section. This shouldn't be an indication of receipt of medicals to DIBP. Seniors and ppl who have already got their grants please correct me if I am wrong and let us know if it is really the case ?

Have you got grants while your Health,Evidence of status still remains 'Recommended' but your Organise your medical link disappears and No health examinations appears ? Kindly confirm.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

bigdaddy said:


> Regarding the Direct grant ( No CO contact).... By chance do you know if anyone from Singapore received it.... Coz singapore PCC requires a request from CO for PCC... so I was curious to see if there is a singapore based direct grant aussie PR... I remember reading that you can submit SG PCC request based on a document checklist printout from IMMI... is this true..


I waited for the CO for request letter,
I would suggest you take print of the visa fees receipt, the summary PDF that you get after lodging the visa and try convincing them with it.
Hope it works!!
I realized later that this could work as per a few members experience.
Do try.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ggupta002 said:


> Medicals
> 
> Medicals were done for me n my wife on Saturday 12th July.
> On Immi site, link for Organise Health Check has disappeared, and it is now showing "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> Also the progress for "Health, Evidence of" is showing as Recommended.
> 
> Does this means that medical results are uploaded by Hospital, but not received/checked by DIBP ?


Generate the medical referral letter again. If it has your photo and details on tests undertaken and where, then the results have been uploaded.
Based on above status message it has been submitted. So relaxxxxxxxx!!!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## pappu123

Hi Guys, 

Can you please let me know how to get the HAP ID. My agent is saying we cannot get it until CO is assigned. If any body knows please let me know the step by step info. Appreciate your help.


----------



## amitferns

Nice to see so many grants today. Congrats. Hope to see many more grants in the coming days


----------



## amitferns

pappu123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you please let me know how to get the HAP ID. My agent is saying we cannot get it until CO is assigned. If any body knows please let me know the step by step info. Appreciate your help.


Click on Organize health link in your immiaccount to get your hap id. No need to wait for CO.


----------



## mcgyver

tipzstamatic said:


> I sent a follow up email to inquire about the status of the application a couple of hours ago following the "a reply should be expected within 7 days" from their auto-reply email and now I just received a mail that i've been granted the 189 visa!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their results!


That is... wow! It could not have got any better than that. I dare take a step to sense some pattern in other people's experience similar to yours. Some people reported to have received the grant shortly after contacting DIBP, within a period ranging from a few days to a few weeks. Your case so far stands as the most extreme of all; you got it within a few hours! 

So amusing. Imagine CO's are socializing at workplace and suddenly one applicant draws their attention, "Excuse me sir, regarding my case...." Then the respective CO turns around and says, "Oh, yes, your case, right?.. Let's see... ummm.. here is grant for your..."


----------



## rajfirst

I'm moving to Melbourne by this month end. Looking for accommodation now.

Any one travelling on the same time?

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## enida

TheExpatriate said:


> NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> IT'S A GRANT BABY ........
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT ....... WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM ON CLOUD 9 ........ Will come back to post more details later !


Hi TheExpatriate,

Finally you changed your profile picture. This is great news. I wish you lots of luck and endless blessings.


----------



## enida

mamunvega said:


> yahooooooooooo...........Finallllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I gotttttttttttttttttttt the GRANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT This Morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :clap2:


Hi mamunvega,

Congratulations and all the very best.
Good luck,


----------



## ggupta002

Nishant Dundas said:


> Generate the medical referral letter again. If it has your photo and details on tests undertaken and where, then the results have been uploaded.
> Based on above status message it has been submitted. So relaxxxxxxxx!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi Mate,

How can I generate referral letter again ?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ggupta002 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> How can I generate referral letter again ?


Go to the medical client and just like you did it first time, login to you account, click on print referral letter, and voila, it is printed..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ggupta002

Nishant Dundas said:


> Go to the medical client and just like you did it first time, login to you account, click on print referral letter, and voila, it is printed..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Got it mate..it does has my picture on it and also says that relevant tests conducted and result submitted to DIBP.
Do I need to upload referral letter on immi website ?


----------



## prodigy+

*medical fee*

Do we need to pay for medical test or is it part of visa fee we pay ? If we need to pay it separately how much does it cost in India for adult and one year old ? 

Folks with experience, kindly suggest


----------



## Ker2Aus

prodigy+ said:


> Do we need to pay for medical test or is it part of visa fee we pay ? If we need to pay it separately how much does it cost in India for adult and one year old ?
> 
> Folks with experience, kindly suggest


Fees for medical is not part of Visa Fee. In Bangalore Fortis Hospital it costs around Rs 4200 were as at Elbit diagnostics it costs around Rs 3800 per person.


----------



## Shells2012

Hi Guys,
Interesting and informative forum....Congrats to all those who got Visa Grants today. Could you guys please tell when did you apply for 189/190 visa and how long did it take to assign CO to your application. 
I would also like to know that do I need to provide documents related to work experience if I am not claiming any points for it. Does DIAC conduct Employment Verification for cases where applicants is not seeking any points for employment.
Thanks in advance


----------



## bigdaddy

Help Please... clarification required..

I had uploaded all my documents yesterday. I just noticed there are two categories (a) Employment History, Overseas Evidence of (b) Work Experience, overseas evidence of...

I had uploaded all my documents using the category employment... is this a problem coz i see most of the people have used work experience... I have uploaded overall 30 docs, so I have free slots if i have to upload again under work experience category, please advice...


----------



## anandc

Shells2012 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Interesting and informative forum....Congrats to all those who got Visa Grants today. Could you guys please tell when did you apply for 189/190 visa and how long did it take to assign CO to your application.


Request all of those who got grants to update the excel at http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub on the spreadsheet for 189/190 as applicable (remember it's a live excel) and update their signatures on the forum. It shall help everyone make some calculated guesses.


----------



## gyan

*Visa Condition*

Hello Friends,

In my 190 visa grant letter, Visa Conditions is marked as Nil. Does it mean that now there is no restriction of staying 2 years in the state which has sponsored me?

Anyone has got similar condition and/or more knowledge about it, please share.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

gyan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> In my 190 visa grant letter, Visa Conditions is marked as Nil. Does it mean that now there is no restriction of staying 2 years in the state which has sponsored me?
> 
> Anyone has got similar condition and/or more knowledge about it, please share.


Hi, 

State nomination is agreement between you and state government where you agree that you will stay in state for first 2 years after landing. 

Visa is issued by Federal Government hence no conditions on your Visa. 

If you break you promise with state it could have long term ramifications. 


Hope this helps. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

gyan said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> In my 190 visa grant letter, Visa Conditions is marked as Nil. Does it mean that now there is no restriction of staying 2 years in the state which has sponsored me?
> 
> Anyone has got similar condition and/or more knowledge about it, please share.


Its a mutual understanding between you and state to honor the conditions stated at the time of visa application. 

I will be ethically bad on your part if you do not honor those conditions.

Cheers


----------



## ashish1137

prodigy+ said:


> Do we need to pay for medical test or is it part of visa fee we pay ? If we need to pay it separately how much does it cost in India for adult and one year old ?
> 
> Folks with experience, kindly suggest


Hi Prodigy,

The prices vary as per city. in chandigarh it is 3300 per adult and 1000 for kids.


----------



## ankita009jain

I lodged mine on 16th july all doc wid PCC med submitted on 22nd july and still no sign of Co. Earlier every1 said wait for 8 weeks for a CO... now that 8 weeks are gone...nuthin!


----------



## rowell

ankita009jain said:


> I lodged mine on 16th july all doc wid PCC med submitted on 22nd july and still no sign of Co. Earlier every1 said wait for 8 weeks for a CO... now that 8 weeks are gone...nuthin!


Mate, it's still july 18 today... I guess your month is wrong. Patience is a virtue mate. Just relax and have some fun while waiting...


----------



## maq_qatar

ankita009jain said:


> I lodged mine on 16th july all doc wid PCC med submitted on 22nd july and still no sign of Co. Earlier every1 said wait for 8 weeks for a CO... now that 8 weeks are gone...nuthin!


16 july visa lodge and 22 july Pcc???????????

Today its 17JULY

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashish1137

Shells2012 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Interesting and informative forum....Congrats to all those who got Visa Grants today. Could you guys please tell when did you apply for 189/190 visa and how long did it take to assign CO to your application.
> I would also like to know that do I need to provide documents related to work experience if I am not claiming any points for it. Does DIAC conduct Employment Verification for cases where applicants is not seeking any points for employment.
> Thanks in advance


Hi Shells,

I assume that you are very new to the process and forum The first step is skill assessment. VISA lodgement is the final and foremost step.


----------



## ashish1137

rajfirst said:


> I'm moving to Melbourne by this month end. Looking for accommodation now.
> 
> Any one travelling on the same time?
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


i have send a pm to you mate.


----------



## maq_qatar

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm congrats.
> 
> Now more details.
> 
> As many of you know, 3 weeks ago I knew I was under verification when I called DIBP and was told everything was done excepts EV (I will refer to it as such for simplicity).
> 
> I asked how long it would take, I was told it'd take weeks, but "he wouldn't promise".
> 
> Fast forward through 2 painful weeks of waiting, anticipating, worrying, thinking of a million bad "what if" scenarios, I got a call from the embassy in my home country, then by the next day, all was verified with my ex-employers.
> 
> I decided to wait one more week then call again. Days went slowly and painfully.
> 
> Decided to call today at 4 AM, couldn't sleep all the way till 4. I grab a bottle of water for my final gulp before Fasting starts ...... Grabbed my phone, skyped their number.
> 
> A lady picks up, I ask about my application, she asks for some info (TRN, DOB ...etc.), then checks it, then tells me ..... you're almost there, I'd say two weeks (at which point I felt disappointed) ...... I decided to "man up" and ask her further, I told her about the earlier call 3 weeks ago and that only EV was remaining, she said yes it's true this is the only pending item, I told her I already got the call and it's done from the embassy, she said it's not received at their end from the embassy yet, once received, they will review it and proceed.
> 
> I finished the call and went to bed ...... At 7 I wake up to take a leak ...... I take my smartphone, and funny that for the first time I wasn't gonna check ImmiAccount and instead I was gonna just look through emails to "pass time" ....
> 
> Then I see a couple of emails from ebizappserver ..... transaction status updated. Timestamped 4:23 AM (less than half an hour after hanging up) .....My agent gets the emails but I get notified ........ I log in frantically to ImmiAccount to check status ..... FINALISED ...... I click the application ...... GRANTED ....... And the fireworks go in my head. I wake up my wife, I call my sister and my parents ..... and there it is........
> 
> Thanks God, I also am very indebted to everyone who helped here at the forum, and I wish everyone who's still waiting a speedy grant


Congrats dear...great news in holy month..enjoy and all the best for future life

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

mamunvega said:


> yahooooooooooo...........Finallllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I gotttttttttttttttttttt the GRANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT This Morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :clap2:


Congrats mate and good luck for future life

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sasha2013

TheExpatriate said:


> NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> IT'S A GRANT BABY ........
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT ....... WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM ON CLOUD 9 ........ Will come back to post more details later !


Many congratulations!! Have a wonderful life ahead!!!
I have been waiting for your grant since the time I found out that you and I share the same agent and especially after your employer verification completed last week. Did you hear anything from the agent yet?


----------



## raijatt

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm congrats.
> 
> Now more details.
> 
> As many of you know, 3 weeks ago I knew I was under verification when I called DIBP and was told everything was done excepts EV (I will refer to it as such for simplicity).
> 
> I asked how long it would take, I was told it'd take weeks, but "he wouldn't promise".
> 
> 
> Fast forward through 2 painful weeks of waiting, anticipating, worrying, thinking of a million bad "what if" scenarios, I got a call from the embassy in my home country, then by the next day, all was verified with my ex-employers.
> 
> 
> I decided to wait one more week then call again. Days went slowly and painfully.
> 
> Decided to call today at 4 AM, couldn't sleep all the way till 4. I grab a bottle of water for my final gulp before Fasting starts ...... Grabbed my phone, skyped their number.
> 
> A lady picks up, I ask about my application, she asks for some info (TRN, DOB ...etc.), then checks it, then tells me ..... you're almost there, I'd say two weeks (at which point I felt disappointed) ...... I decided to "man up" and ask her further, I told her about the earlier call 3 weeks ago and that only EV was remaining, she said yes it's true this is the only pending item, I told her I already got the call and it's done from the embassy, she said it's not received at their end from the embassy yet, once received, they will review it and proceed.
> 
> I finished the call and went to bed ...... At 7 I wake up to take a leak ...... I take my smartphone, and funny that for the first time I wasn't gonna check ImmiAccount and instead I was gonna just look through emails to "pass time" ....
> 
> Then I see a couple of emails from ebizappserver ..... transaction status updated. Timestamped 4:23 AM (less than half an hour after hanging up) .....My agent gets the emails but I get notified ........ I log in frantically to ImmiAccount to check status ..... FINALISED ...... I click the application ...... GRANTED ....... And the fireworks go in my head. I wake up my wife, I call my sister and my parents ..... and there it is........
> 
> 
> Thanks God, I also am very indebted to everyone who helped here at the forum, and I wish everyone who's still waiting a speedy grant


Congrats Brother. 
Hope i get mine this week or next :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gyan

prgeek001 said:


> Its a mutual understanding between you and state to honor the conditions stated at the time of visa application.
> 
> I will be ethically bad on your part if you do not honor those conditions.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks prgeek001 and DEEPSLOGIN


----------



## VIKRAMAV

Guys got grant 190 today and a big thanks to all, wish u best luck for grant


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congrats brother ..really happy for you...I know what you were going through because of employer verification stuff.. 

Keep all of us in your prayers ..

Best of luck for your Australian journey ..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## mujeeb246

You guys rock


----------



## maq_qatar

VIKRAMAV said:


> Guys got grant 190 today and a big thanks to all, wish u best luck for grant


Congrats mate and wish you all the best for future oz life

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Shells2012

Hi Ashish...Yes I do understand skills assessment and EOI. However, I am done with all those stages and lodged my visa application on 10 JUly. uploaded all the docs including PCC and medical. I am not claiming any points for work experience but still immiaccount page shows the documents as recommended. Can you pls confirm if I need to upload docs for that too


----------



## chsekharbabu

VIKRAMAV said:


> Guys got grant 190 today and a big thanks to all, wish u best luck for grant



Congrats Buddy and wish you all the best for your future endeavors.


----------



## bigdaddy

bigdaddy said:


> Help Please... clarification required..
> 
> I had uploaded all my documents yesterday. I just noticed there are two categories (a) Employment History, Overseas Evidence of (b) Work Experience, overseas evidence of...
> 
> I had uploaded all my documents using the category employment... is this a problem coz i see most of the people have used work experience... I have uploaded overall 30 docs, so I have free slots if i have to upload again under work experience category, please advice...



Any responses would be much appreciated..


----------



## Yenigalla

VIKRAMAV said:


> Guys got grant 190 today and a big thanks to all, wish u best luck for grant


Hi. Congratulations. Ur lodge date pls?


----------



## bigdaddy

no worries, the IMMI document checklist has acknowledged all the documents that I uploaded under employment category as "required" ( thats is document uploaded) and they have not asked for the same under work experience category however they have listed others docs are recommended.


----------



## jaideepf1407

Good Day Gents,
Does anyone have a Contact number for GSM Team 4 Adelaide.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : ?????


----------



## harshdhawan3

Hello everyone
Do we need to upload only those documents which are recommended in your immi account. 
E.g. I have claimed spouse points but the spouse employment proofs are not there under recommended list. 
Thanks


----------



## sas119

anandc said:


> Request all of those who got grants to update the excel at http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub on the spreadsheet for 189/190 as applicable (remember it's a live excel) and update their signatures on the forum. It shall help everyone make some calculated guesses.


Hi Anand\All,

I have updated the tracker with my details.


----------



## harneek

Dear All,

I am moving in brisbane in mid september, but i don't know anyone there. If some can help me out for intial guidance, pl extend your support.


----------



## roze

*Team 23 Mean "Adelaide Team 23"?*

Hi EveryOne

Today Morning I called to DIBP for checking the status of my 190 Visa Application and the representation told me my case is given to Team 23 on 08 July 2014.

Can anyone tell me about Team 23? Its full name is Adelaide Team 23 or Not?
And is there any one who has the same team?

Best regards


----------



## Yenigalla

roze said:


> Hi EveryOne
> 
> Today Morning I called to DIBP for checking the status of my 190 Visa Application and the representation told me my case is given to Team 23 on 08 July 2014.
> 
> Can anyone tell me about Team 23? Its full name is Adelaide Team 23 or Not?
> And is there any one who has the same team?
> 
> Best regards


Hi Roze- good to know that April applicants are being assigned a CO. Tks for update. All the best.


----------



## anandc

sas119 said:


> Hi Anand\All,
> 
> I have updated the tracker with my details.


Thanks for the same, haven't heard of any grants or many CO allocations for visa lodged in second half of May'14.Hopefully that trend will start soon..


----------



## sas119

anandc said:


> Thanks for the same, haven't heard of any grants or many CO allocations for visa lodged in second half of May'14.Hopefully that trend will start soon..


Yes let's hope for the best. Let's hope things start moving soon.


----------



## roze

Hi EveryOne

Can anyone tell me about Team 23? Its full name is Adelaide Team 23 or Not?
And is there any one who has the same team?


----------



## roze

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Roze- good to know that April applicants are being assigned a CO. Tks for update. All the best.


Thanks Dear


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

harneek said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am moving in brisbane in mid september, but i don't know anyone there. If some can help me out for intial guidance, pl extend your support.


My sister lives in Brisbane, if I get my grant in this month. I also will b moving in September. .... Need any help from my side thn let me know.


----------



## 189

anandc said:


> Thanks for the same, haven't heard of any grants or many CO allocations for visa lodged in second half of May'14.Hopefully that trend will start soon..


Hi

1. Can you share what is your total points? i am having similar profile wanted to understand timeline having 26th June as submission date.

2. what is PCC - self, here?

Thanks


----------



## harneek

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> My sister lives in Brisbane, if I get my grant in this month. I also will b moving in September. .... Need any help from my side thn let me know.


Yeah, i required help for initial put in, and looking for some accomodation. I am from punjab and moving alone in september. my family will join later after one month, once i settle the accomodation.

If you can help me out on this, will appericate your help.

You can PM me.


----------



## Hunter85

roze said:


> Hi EveryOne
> 
> Can anyone tell me about Team 23? Its full name is Adelaide Team 23 or Not?
> And is there any one who has the same team?


Can you please be specific about what they told you, because getting allocated by a team does not necessarly mean that you have a CO.

Some members from this forum called DIBP and they were told that : You are assigned to **** team but no CO allocated yet.

Is this the same case for you?


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

harneek said:


> Yeah, i required help for initial put in, and looking for some accomodation. I am from punjab and moving alone in september. my family will join later after one month, once i settle the accomodation.
> 
> If you can help me out on this, will appericate your help.
> 
> You can PM me.


I did....


----------



## ange76600

Another one guys: why 189 visa grants are going faster than 190 visa?
Thanks for your return mates.


----------



## roze

Hunter85 said:


> Can you please be specific about what they told you, because getting allocated by a team does not necessarly mean that you have a CO.
> 
> Some members from this forum called DIBP and they were told that : You are assigned to **** team but no CO allocated yet.
> 
> Is this the same case for you?


DIBP representative told me about the Team 23 and told me that no Specific CO will be assigned to my Application ... the Team will look through the Application and will decide about it.


----------



## sas119

roze said:


> DIBP representative told me about the Team 23 and told me that no Specific CO will be assigned to my Application ... the Team will look through the Application and will decide about it.


Hi Roze,

Can you let us know which number to call (DIBP) to inquire about our case ? Is there different numbers for different nature of inquiries ? What reference is required as a confirmation ?


----------



## roze

sas119 said:


> Hi Roze,
> 
> Can you let us know which number to call (DIBP) to inquire about our case ? Is there different numbers for different nature of inquiries ? What reference is required as a confirmation ?


Hi There
the No. on which I called is +611300364613.


----------



## harshdhawan3

Hello everyone
Do we need to upload only those documents which are recommended in your immi account.
E.g. I have claimed spouse points but the spouse employment proofs are not there under recommended list.
Thanks


----------



## Faisal.aiub

roze said:


> Hi EveryOne
> 
> Today Morning I called to DIBP for checking the status of my 190 Visa Application and the representation told me my case is given to Team 23 on 08 July 2014.
> 
> Can anyone tell me about Team 23? Its full name is Adelaide Team 23 or Not?
> And is there any one who has the same team?
> 
> Best regards


 which number you called? i hvbeen waiting for 3months...could u post the number?


----------



## amitferns

harshdhawan3 said:


> Hello everyone
> Do we need to upload only those documents which are recommended in your immi account.
> E.g. I have claimed spouse points but the spouse employment proofs are not there under recommended list.
> Thanks


You dont need to give Employment proofs even if you are claiming partner points. Skills assessment letter is sufficient.


----------



## sas119

roze said:


> Hi There
> the No. on which I called is +611300364613.


Thanks.


----------



## roze

Faisal.aiub said:


> which number you called? i hvbeen waiting for 3months...could u post the number?


I called at +611300364613.


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi all
Today morning as suggested by lovetosmack i was trying to call them about visa which is not yet granted. No one is responding to the call an IVR going on like a hell with no human coming on line. I kept my email open today morning and saw the email coming from them that my grant has been given....Hurrayyyyyyyy My visa for 190 263111 has arrived in my inbox. Thanks a lot for all your support and guidance everyone in this forum.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi all
> Today morning as suggested by lovetosmack i was trying to call them about visa which is not yet granted. No one is responding to the call an IVR going on like a hell with no human coming on line. I kept my email open today morning and saw the email coming from them that my grant has been given....Hurrayyyyyyyy My visa for 190 263111 has arrived in my inbox. Thanks a lot for all your support and guidance everyone in this forum.


Congrats friend!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi all
> Today morning as suggested by lovetosmack i was trying to call them about visa which is not yet granted. No one is responding to the call an IVR going on like a hell with no human coming on line. I kept my email open today morning and saw the email coming from them that my grant has been given....Hurrayyyyyyyy My visa for 190 263111 has arrived in my inbox. Thanks a lot for all your support and guidance everyone in this forum.


Congrats mate..... Can you share yr lodgement date, processing team and yr CO intials?


----------



## immigbird

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Congrats mate..... Can you share yr lodgement date, processing team and yr CO intials?


Congrats mate ! And I wish best of luck to all waiting candidates like myself


----------



## lovetosmack

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Congrats mate..... Can you share yr lodgement date, processing team and yr CO intials?


Don't even ask mate. He lodged his visa along with you when Jesus was walking the earth.


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

immigbird said:


> Congrats mate ! And I wish best of luck to all waiting candidates like myself


wish you the same. ..


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

lovetosmack said:


> Don't even ask mate. He lodged his visa along with you when Jesus was walking the earth.


Need jesus to do the justice 4 sure on Monday.


----------



## maq_qatar

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi all
> Today morning as suggested by lovetosmack i was trying to call them about visa which is not yet granted. No one is responding to the call an IVR going on like a hell with no human coming on line. I kept my email open today morning and saw the email coming from them that my grant has been given....Hurrayyyyyyyy My visa for 190 263111 has arrived in my inbox. Thanks a lot for all your support and guidance everyone in this forum.


Congrats mate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mah

many many congratulations, finally, endless wait ended


----------



## Faisal.aiub

Thanks


----------



## Manisha4880

Is there anyone, who lodged 189 in June from Australia with 2613 occupation?

Please let me know when the case officer is assigned.

Also, can someone tell me the e-mail address for DIBP to inquire about my application status.



Many thanks,

Manisha


----------



## adidas

*190 or 189*

Hi Everyone,

can you please help me making a better decision;

1- which visa I should choose 190 OR 189, I am in Aus (Temp resident) and my wife is overseas (she doest have any visa yet)? 
2- Which one is quicker to be granted (as state sponsorship takes 3 months)
3- Real time frame for 189 (on immi website it say 3 months), is it true?
4-I am from high risk country, please let me know with your thoughts and share your experience. 


Many Thanks to you all Good people.


----------



## mithu93ku

If you are from a high risk country like Bangladesh or Pakistan , I would suggest go for 190.


adidas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> can you please help me making a better decision;
> 
> 1- which visa I should choose 190 OR 189, I am in Aus (Temp resident) and my wife is overseas (she doest have any visa yet)?
> 2- Which one is quicker to be granted (as state sponsorship takes 3 months)
> 3- Real time frame for 189 (on immi website it say 3 months), is it true?
> 4-I am from high risk country, please let me know with your thoughts and share your experience.
> 
> 
> Many Thanks to you all Good people.


----------



## amitferns

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi all
> Today morning as suggested by lovetosmack i was trying to call them about visa which is not yet granted. No one is responding to the call an IVR going on like a hell with no human coming on line. I kept my email open today morning and saw the email coming from them that my grant has been given....Hurrayyyyyyyy My visa for 190 263111 has arrived in my inbox. Thanks a lot for all your support and guidance everyone in this forum.


Congrats and all the best for your future life in Oz


----------



## NewExpatToAus

*Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) - Employment Document*

Dear member,

I am totally new to this forum and just started thinking of migrating to Australia, I had one question it would be a great help if I find a reply.

I have total 5 years of experience in IT as a software developer in India, 2.5 years from my First Company and 2.5 from another.

my questions was, do we really really need bank statements to prove our employment as I do not have bank statement from my previous company they were also started in IT and was paying me cash(small amount) .(I do not know is it legal or not)  . I do have bank statement from my second company.

I have everything else other then this. Should I proceed ACS skill assessment ? my question related to bank statement was for later stage.

Sorry if this is not the correct thread. your reply would help me to go in right direction.

Thanks in Advance.............


----------



## maq_qatar

NewExpatToAus said:


> Dear member,
> 
> I am totally new to this forum and just started thinking of migrating to Australia, I had one question it would be a great help if I find a reply.
> 
> I have total 5 years of experience in IT as a software developer in India, 2.5 years from my First Company and 2.5 from another.
> 
> my questions was, do we really really need bank statements to prove our employment as I do not have bank statement from my previous company they were also started in IT and was paying me cash(small amount) .(I do not know is it legal or not)  . I do have bank statement from my second company.
> 
> I have everything else other then this. Should I proceed ACS skill assessment ? my question related to bank statement was for later stage.
> 
> Sorry if this is not the correct thread. your reply would help me to go in right direction.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.............


It is not compulsory but if you have that would be an advantage. You can ask your employer to provide a statement for cash salary or if you have salary certificate from employer that is ok.

I had same with my first employer and i was not asked anything.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sandysehta

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks everyone for the warm congrats.
> 
> Now more details.
> 
> As many of you know, 3 weeks ago I knew I was under verification when I called DIBP and was told everything was done excepts EV (I will refer to it as such for simplicity).
> 
> I asked how long it would take, I was told it'd take weeks, but "he wouldn't promise".
> 
> 
> Fast forward through 2 painful weeks of waiting, anticipating, worrying, thinking of a million bad "what if" scenarios, I got a call from the embassy in my home country, then by the next day, all was verified with my ex-employers.
> 
> 
> I decided to wait one more week then call again. Days went slowly and painfully.
> 
> Decided to call today at 4 AM, couldn't sleep all the way till 4. I grab a bottle of water for my final gulp before Fasting starts ...... Grabbed my phone, skyped their number.
> 
> A lady picks up, I ask about my application, she asks for some info (TRN, DOB ...etc.), then checks it, then tells me ..... you're almost there, I'd say two weeks (at which point I felt disappointed) ...... I decided to "man up" and ask her further, I told her about the earlier call 3 weeks ago and that only EV was remaining, she said yes it's true this is the only pending item, I told her I already got the call and it's done from the embassy, she said it's not received at their end from the embassy yet, once received, they will review it and proceed.
> 
> I finished the call and went to bed ...... At 7 I wake up to take a leak ...... I take my smartphone, and funny that for the first time I wasn't gonna check ImmiAccount and instead I was gonna just look through emails to "pass time" ....
> 
> Then I see a couple of emails from ebizappserver ..... transaction status updated. Timestamped 4:23 AM (less than half an hour after hanging up) .....My agent gets the emails but I get notified ........ I log in frantically to ImmiAccount to check status ..... FINALISED ...... I click the application ...... GRANTED ....... And the fireworks go in my head. I wake up my wife, I call my sister and my parents ..... and there it is........
> 
> 
> Thanks God, I also am very indebted to everyone who helped here at the forum, and I wish everyone who's still waiting a speedy grant


Hey Expat. What no. did u call? When I called up DIBP, they referred me back to my agent for status update. Which team were you assigned to?



tipzstamatic said:


> I sent a follow up email to inquire about the status of the application a couple of hours ago following the "a reply should be expected within 7 days" from their auto-reply email and now I just received a mail that i've been granted the 189 visa!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their results!


Congrats tipzstamatic!



mamunvega said:


> yahooooooooooo...........Finallllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I gotttttttttttttttttttt the GRANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT This Morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :clap2:


Congrats mamunvega!



VIKRAMAV said:


> Guys got grant 190 today and a big thanks to all, wish u best luck for grant


Congrats VIKRAMAV!



gsukumar27 said:


> Hi all
> Today morning as suggested by lovetosmack i was trying to call them about visa which is not yet granted. No one is responding to the call an IVR going on like a hell with no human coming on line. I kept my email open today morning and saw the email coming from them that my grant has been given....Hurrayyyyyyyy My visa for 190 263111 has arrived in my inbox. Thanks a lot for all your support and guidance everyone in this forum.


Congrats gsukumar!


----------



## kevin538

Dear Friends – I have a query, please clarify.

After getting Visa Grant is it possible to process / add dependent visas (Spouse & Child) later, basically after 1 year.


----------



## TheExpatriate

kevin538 said:


> Dear Friends – I have a query, please clarify.
> 
> After getting Visa Grant is it possible to process / add dependent visas (Spouse & Child) later, basically after 1 year.


not through the same application. You will have to separately apply for dependents


----------



## TheExpatriate

sandysehta said:


> Hey Expat. What no. did u call? When I called up DIBP, they referred me back to my agent for status update. Which team were you assigned to?



Yes I called, T34 Brisbane


----------



## TheExpatriate

adidas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> can you please help me making a better decision;
> 
> 1- which visa I should choose 190 OR 189, I am in Aus (Temp resident) and my wife is overseas (she doest have any visa yet)?
> 2- Which one is quicker to be granted (as state sponsorship takes 3 months)
> 3- Real time frame for 189 (on immi website it say 3 months), is it true?
> 4-I am from high risk country, please let me know with your thoughts and share your experience.
> 
> 
> Many Thanks to you all Good people.


which High Risk country, coz not all High Risk countries are the same (from many timelines on this forum, evidently)


----------



## kvish4u

sandysehta said:


> Hey Expat. What no. did u call? When I called up DIBP, they referred me back to my agent for status update. Which team were you assigned to?
> 
> Hi Sandysehta, you need to push your agent to follow up with CO for an update. There is no mandate that he needs to do it only after 3 months. In my case, the agent followed up again this week and we have been told that the CO was waiting for another set of additional documents which we have provided now.


----------



## Faisal.aiub

Hello, 
How should i follow up?
Regards


----------



## Faisal.aiub

kvish4u said:


> sandysehta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Expat. What no. did u call? When I called up DIBP, they referred me back to my agent for status update. Which team were you assigned to?
> 
> Hi Sandysehta, you need to push your agent to follow up with CO for an update. There is no mandate that he needs to do it only after 3 months. In my case, the agent followed up again this week and we have been told that the CO was waiting for another set of additional documents which we have provided now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> How should i follow up?
> Regards
Click to expand...


----------



## abhifirewall

I applied on June 30 for 189 but outside Australia. They say to wait for 3 months before contacting them.



Manisha4880 said:


> Is there anyone, who lodged 189 in June from Australia with 2613 occupation?
> 
> Please let me know when the case officer is assigned.
> 
> Also, can someone tell me the e-mail address for DIBP to inquire about my application status.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Manisha


----------



## sonu008

Quick question...Filling Form 80 at the moment and under question 7 : Citizenship of country:
I have said i gained citizenship 'By Birth'. What would be the answer to 'Date you gained Citizenship'? 
Should it be Birth date?
Or will it be date passport was issued?

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

sonu008 said:


> Quick question...Filling Form 80 at the moment and under question 7 : Citizenship of country:
> I have said i gained citizenship 'By Birth'. What would be the answer to 'Date you gained Citizenship'?
> Should it be Birth date?
> Or will it be date passport was issued?
> 
> Thanks


If you got it by birth or descent it's from date of birth. Passport is not a citizenship acquisition document.

Furthermore, the reason should be depending on your country's citizenship laws. For instance, is it jus sanguinis or jus soli 

For instance, I am Egyptian by descent, because Egypt grants citizenship only by blood line, not by birth in Egypt .....


----------



## sonu008

TheExpatriate said:


> If you got it by birth or descent it's from date of birth. Passport is not a citizenship acquisition document.
> 
> Furthermore, the reason should be depending on your country's citizenship laws. For instance, is it jus sanguinis or jus soli
> 
> For instance, I am Egyptian by descent, because Egypt grants citizenship only by blood line, not by birth in Egypt .....


Thanks buddy....


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

In the skillselect website when i click on the invitation round result of 14th July it shows 401 UNAUTHORIZED. Any idea about what's wrong?


----------



## roze

Hi

Need your Guidance Guys

My Visa Application has been allocated to Teams 23 on 08 July 2014... 
can I contact them for any Update or Wait to contact them to me?


----------



## Santhosh.15

roze said:


> Hi
> 
> Need your Guidance Guys
> 
> My Visa Application has been allocated to Teams 23 on 08 July 2014...
> can I contact them for any Update or Wait to contact them to me?


Hi, my application has been assigned to same team as well. CO contacted for additional documents on 15th July, If they did not contacted you still, Expect a direct grant in the next week. 

Good luck.


----------



## TheExpatriate

roze said:


> Hi
> 
> Need your Guidance Guys
> 
> My Visa Application has been allocated to Teams 23 on 08 July 2014...
> can I contact them for any Update or Wait to contact them to me?


wait for 2 weeks post allocation first


----------



## Melbound

Hi guys,

I have submitted my EOI and have applied for NSW SS. In my ACS skills assessment all but except one employment was not accessed. Reason as follows:

*Dates: 12/07 - 09/08 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Programmer Analyst - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation*

This was an internship during my masters degree, was unpaid and part time. 

Due to this I have not mentioned this employment in my Resume, EOI as well in the State application. But the name shows up im my *ACS letter*.

Will the state or CO question why it is not part of my resume or EOI. *I am NOT claiming work experience points* as I have total 5.5 experience and ACS reduced it to 1.5 yrs skilled.

I hope this is cool. Please let me know. I still have time to update my EOI, I guess.


----------



## NewExpatToAus

maq_qatar said:


> It is not compulsory but if you have that would be an advantage. You can ask your employer to provide a statement for cash salary or if you have salary certificate from employer that is ok.
> 
> I had same with my first employer and i was not asked anything.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks Maq_qatar

So did you not submitted any bank statement , other then the salary slip and salary certificate from your previous employer while submitting EOI and Visa........

Your reply would help me do decide my next step............

Thanks again..................


----------



## maq_qatar

NewExpatToAus said:


> Thanks Maq_qatar
> 
> So did you not submitted any bank statement , other then the salary slip and salary certificate from your previous employer while submitting EOI and Visa........
> 
> Your reply would help me do decide my next step............
> 
> Thanks again..................


For my first employer i did not submit bank statement and salary slip only submitted salary certificate. 

Document submission required only after visa lodge not @ eoi stage

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ns1988

sas119 said:


> Nope AussiePR,
> 
> I lodged my 189 under 261313 on 17th May 2014 and have been waiting for a CO allocation since then. Yet to upload the last document on the checklist--the dreaded Indian PCC which I will receive in eternity.
> 
> Wish you well with the CO allocation. Do keep all of us posted.


Hi ,

I am in the same boat. I have lodged my Visa 189(261313) on 21st May 2014 and waiting for CO. No sign of CO yet


----------



## roze

*Thanks*



TheExpatriate said:


> wait for 2 weeks post allocation first


Thanks for your response


----------



## roze

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi, my application has been assigned to same team as well. CO contacted for additional documents on 15th July, If they did not contacted you still, Expect a direct grant in the next week.
> 
> Good luck.




Hi
Thanks for this Courageous Comments...


----------



## bethel_pune

*Registered Nurse Skill assessment for 189*

Hello guys, Had a query regarding Modified skill Assessment for Registered Nurse. I got a positive skill assessment from ANMAC as Registered Nurse Critical Care and Emergency on 3-Jun-2014, but there is some confusion regarding same.
They have assessed by work ex as 2.8 yrs (until 23rd Feb 2014) as Critical Care and Emergency Nurse and 1.2 years as Registered Nurse-NEC (as I worked as Nurse Educator with previous employer). I got a invitation to apply for 189 visa. Understand that DIAC will consider only 3 yrs of overseas experience for additional 5 points under certain ANZSCO code. 
Will there be any problem if I apply for visa selecting ANZSCO Code as Registered Nurse Critical and emergency.

Also I am still working as Registered nurse with relevant experience under critical care and emergency with my present employer for which i had given supporting until 23 feb 2014 while applying for modified assessment. So my present experience sums up to 3.1 years under Critical Care and Emergency and 1.2 years as RN-NEC.
I will be uploading Still working Certificate from my present employer to DIAC.

Kindly advise whether this should suffice for additional 5 points or will there be any problem.

Regards
Blessy


----------



## Bhasker

*Character assessment completion*

Hi Guys,

My evisa link isshowing a new link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"

I have already uploaded PCC, form 80, form 1221. Do I need to upload this again?

Should I contact DIBP regarding this? 

Also I have not received any mails from any CO yet. The Progress status of all my submitted docs shows 'received'. (I finished uploading all my docs on 13/7/2014). Is there sth i need to do to pace things a bit?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Bhasker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My evisa link isshowing a new link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> I have already uploaded PCC, form 80, form 1221. Do I need to upload this again?
> 
> Should I contact DIBP regarding this?
> 
> Also I have not received any mails from any CO yet. The Progress status of all my submitted docs shows 'received'. (I finished uploading all my docs on 13/7/2014). Is there sth i need to do to pace things a bit?


Perfectly normal no need to do anything.


----------



## Lumee14

Hi Guys, 

I got a positive response from ACS for 263111 but I am a little bit confused as regards to how my experience was assessed. I am not claiming point for experience; but would like to know if i really need to input my experience in my EOI. Please find below a section of my ACS report on experience

The following employment after June 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

*Dates: 11/09 - 08/11 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: Computer/Network Engineer
Employer: AOCOED 
Country: 

Dates: 03/13 - 08/13 (0yrs 5mths)
Position: Computer/Network Engineer
Employer: AOCOED
*


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Lumee14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a positive response from ACS for 263111 but I am a little bit confused as regards to how my experience was assessed. I am not claiming point for experience; but would like to know if i really need to input my experience in my EOI. Please find below a section of my ACS report on experience
> 
> The following employment after June 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 11/09 - 08/11 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: Computer/Network Engineer
> Employer: AOCOED
> Country:
> 
> Dates: 03/13 - 08/13 (0yrs 5mths)
> Position: Computer/Network Engineer
> Employer: AOCOED


You can put in employment after June 2013 as relevant and rest as non relevant. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Lumee14

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> You can put in employment after June 2013 as relevant and rest as non relevant.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Thanks Deep, looking at the above experience, is it advantageous in any way to still separate the 3 relevant months in my EOI or rather just leave all as non relevant? 

Thanks again, 

Lumee


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Lumee14 said:


> Thanks Deep, looking at the above experience, is it advantageous in any way to still separate the 3 relevant months in my EOI or rather just leave all as non relevant?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Lumee


Well if your EOI reads same relevant period as assessed by ACS I am sure CO won't be coming back to you seeking any sort of clarifications. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Lumee14

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Well if your EOI reads same relevant period as assessed by ACS I am sure CO won't be coming back to you seeking any sort of clarifications.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep



Thanks Deep, I'll separate the 3 months. One final question please can i include an experience that is not related to my ACS skill, with payslip being the only reference i have for that job.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Lumee14 said:


> Thanks Deep, I'll separate the 3 months. One final question please can i include an experience that is not related to my ACS skill, with payslip being the only reference i have for that job.


Simple answer:

not on ACS --> add as irrelevant

on ACS, but not assessable --> add as irrelevant

on ACS, relevant, and straddles the "valid after" date --> split the period, before the valid date as irrelevant, and after as irrelevant

on ACS, relevant, BEFORE "valid after" --> add as irrelevant

on ACS, relevant, AFTER "valid after" --> add as relevant


----------



## Lumee14

TheExpatriate said:


> Simple answer:
> 
> not on ACS --> add as irrelevant
> 
> on ACS, but not assessable --> add as irrelevant
> 
> on ACS, relevant, and straddles the "valid after" date --> split the period, before the valid date as irrelevant, and after as irrelevant
> 
> on ACS, relevant, BEFORE "valid after" --> add as irrelevant
> 
> on ACS, relevant, AFTER "valid after" --> add as relevant


Thanks, I really appreciate

Lumee


----------



## RMG

Hello all,

I have applied for EOI claiming 60 points under State nomination. 

What are my next steps ? 

Do I need to contact States for nomination or will they evaluate and send an Invitation if interested ?


----------



## immigbird

RMG said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have applied for EOI claiming 60 points under State nomination.
> 
> What are my next steps ?
> 
> Do I need to contact States for nomination or will they evaluate and send an Invitation if interested ?


Dear ,
Every state has its own nomination system. Some states initiate contact after you submit EOI as Queensland for example, while others request that you initiate contact with them. 
Kindly look for information on the websites of different states and feel free to ask for any help.

Here is the list of different states websites,
http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination/


----------



## NewExpatToAus

maq_qatar said:


> For my first employer i did not submit bank statement and salary slip only submitted salary certificate.
> 
> Document submission required only after visa lodge not @ eoi stage
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum



Thanks again maq_qatar , a small question again , why do you mean by salary certificate ? is it salary slip or something else ?


----------



## sas119

Hello guys,

Appreciate if you could shed some light on my query :

In my immiaccount page, there are few sections like the following which still shows status as recommended:

1) Health, evidence of (for me and my wife)
2) Australian work experience (for me)
3) Skills assessment (for my wife)

I am the primary applicant and my wife is secondary applicant. I am not claiming any points for my wife. Moreover, we have already undergone our medicals and clinic has already uploaded results to DIBP (Link disappeared and No medicals required for this person for this subclass based on the information provided to DIBP has been appearing since a long time).

I have not yet been allocated a CO. Is it because the above 3 are under 'recommended' state ? If yes should it be ideally left like that or am I supposed to do anything. Is it normal and also showed the same in your case ? Is it necessary that CO should only start to work on the case only after all documents status has changed to 'received' ? 

Guys those of you who already have got their visa grants, please help all with this. Thanks !!


----------



## immigbird

sas119 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Appreciate if you could shed some light on my query :
> 
> In my immiaccount page, there are few sections like the following which still shows status as recommended:
> 
> 1) Health, evidence of (for me and my wife)
> 2) Australian work experience (for me)
> 3) Skills assessment (for my wife)
> 
> I am the primary applicant and my wife is secondary applicant. I am not claiming any points for my wife. Moreover, we have already undergone our medicals and clinic has already uploaded results to DIBP (Link disappeared and No medicals required for this person for this subclass based on the information provided to DIBP has been appearing since a long time).
> 
> I have not yet been allocated a CO. Is it because the above 3 are under 'recommended' state ? If yes should it be ideally left like that or am I supposed to do anything. Is it normal and also showed the same in your case ? Is it necessary that CO should only start to work on the case only after all documents status has changed to 'received' ?
> 
> Guys those of you who already have got their visa grants, please help all with this. Thanks !!


This is normal my friend, dont bother. 
Now all what you can offer is patience  wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## sas119

immigbird said:


> This is normal my friend, dont bother.
> Now all what you can offer is patience  wish you a speedy grant.


Thanks Immigbird.. You too


----------



## RMG

immigbird said:


> Dear ,
> Every state has its own nomination system. Some states initiate contact after you submit EOI as Queensland for example, while others request that you initiate contact with them.
> Kindly look for information on the websites of different states and feel free to ask for any help.
> 
> Here is the list of different states websites,
> I am seeking State or Territory Government Nomination » SkillSelect Support


@immigbird - Thanks for the reply 

With all valuable Info provided by expats here.... 
I Finally Submitted my EOI today under 190 for all states. Claimed 60 points including state nomination 5 points.

Applied occupation - ICT Business Analyst (261111)

What are the timelines for invitation under this occupation ? Note that I have applied for all states. 

Also which states do I need reach out specifically for Invitation ?

Please advise


----------



## Nishant Dundas

RMG said:


> @immigbird - Thanks for the reply
> 
> With all valuable Info provided by expats here....
> I Finally Submitted my EOI today under 190 for all states. Claimed 60 points including state nomination 5 points.
> 
> Applied occupation - ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> 
> What are the timelines for invitation under this occupation ? Note that I have applied for all states.
> 
> Also which states do I need reach out specifically for Invitation ?
> 
> Please advise


Just submission of eoi is not sufficient.
You have to apply individually to each state where your occupation is in their list and where you fulfill their eligibility criteria

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Samtrevour

Any grants friends


----------



## rockyrambo

Congrats Expatriate !! This is Allah's mehar on you ...


----------



## sandysehta

It's a slow Monday morning....


----------



## Yenigalla

sandysehta said:


> It's a slow Monday morning....


Mondays have known to be slow at DIBP, but today's exceptionally dull!!!!


----------



## mafuz767

Hi friends and seniors
Does anyone have any idea about Brisbane team 14, thanks


----------



## sing_sl

Hi Guys,

When I submit the form 80, do I need to print, sign and then scan and upload or shall I upload the soft copy without signing it?


----------



## austrailadream

sing_sl said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When I submit the form 80, do I need to print, sign and then scan and upload or shall I upload the soft copy without signing it?


What I did was I split that page and printed it out then signed on it, and scanned it to PDF format, then combined with original Form 80. It was quite smooth for me.


----------



## mamunvega

sing_sl said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When I submit the form 80, do I need to print, sign and then scan and upload ...........


your first part of the assumption is right !! :tape2:


----------



## Waqarali20005

sing_sl said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When I submit the form 80, do I need to print, sign and then scan and upload or shall I upload the soft copy without signing it?


you need to sign.... but print only the last page, sign, scan and remerge with rest of the document using Adobe Acrobat professional addition..


----------



## lifebeyond

mafuz767 said:


> Hi friends and seniors
> Does anyone have any idea about Brisbane team 14, thanks


Hi , mine is same team as well at Brisbane gsm. Check my Timeline and till date no reply from case officer . Hope to hear soon as getting impatient .


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

When I lodged my visa application, for my wife, I mentioned she is not working, however she is a teacher in a school.
I am neither claiming any points for her, nor got any skill assesment done.

Should I fill the form 1023 for correction? Anyways, while filling form 80 for her, she would have to mention her employment details in that.

any suggestions ?


----------



## Mike147

Hey guys,

I am awaiting an invite but think it will prob be this round or the next. 
I would like to get all my visa documentation done so that when the invite comes through I can submit. 

Can anyone help me with a good document checklist?

Also will it matter if I get my documents certified and scanned now already. So the date of certification may be a month or two old when I submit my docs. Is that fine?


----------



## Nabeel8

lifebeyond said:


> Hi , mine is same team as well at Brisbane gsm. Check my Timeline and till date no reply from case officer . Hope to hear soon as getting impatient .


Hi,

May I know why did you have to fill the form 1023. Were you asked by the CO?
I am asking because I have unknowingly claimed complete experience where as ACS had assessed only 1 year of it. Just wanted to know if it can be corrected through the form 1023.


----------



## mafuz767

lifebeyond said:


> Hi , mine is same team as well at Brisbane gsm. Check my Timeline and till date no reply from case officer . Hope to hear soon as getting impatient .


Is it team 14 ?


----------



## Sasha2013

Finally, after a long wait it appears our visa has been granted!!

I see that case has been finalized and there is a link for 'View Grant' but leads to nothing. The best part is that my agents are not available right now. Not sure how to verify the news.


----------



## lifebeyond

mafuz767 said:


> Is it team 14 ?


Yes it's Team 14.
have u tried calling them .


----------



## maq_qatar

Sasha2013 said:


> Finally, after a long wait it appears our visa has been granted!!
> 
> I see that case has been finalized and there is a link for 'View Grant' but leads to nothing. The best part is that my agents are not available right now. Not sure how to verify the news.


Congrates 

You can check vevo link @ immi site using your trn.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Sasha2013

maq_qatar said:


> Congrates
> 
> You can check vevo link @ immi site using your trn.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks for the quick response but VEVO also shows nothing. I assume it takes a little while because I got the email just half an hour back.


----------



## raijatt

Brrrruuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...

GOT THE GRANT GUYSSS.
SOOOOOO EXCITED. 

Thankyou WAHEGURU


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sasha2013 said:


> Thanks for the quick response but VEVO also shows nothing. I assume it takes a little while because I got the email just half an hour back.


There is an issue with VEVO at the moment, you need the visa grant number. TRN doesn't work.


----------



## Sasha2013

TheExpatriate said:


> There is an issue with VEVO at the moment, you need the visa grant number. TRN doesn't work.


Ok thanks! Did you go to visit your agent on Saturday?


----------



## sas119

Congratulations Raijatt & Sasha.. Wish you all the best for the future. 

After a long and excruciating wait, I received and uploaded PCC's for me and my wife to IMMIACCOUNT today. This was the last of the documents on the checklist. I have not been contacted by CO yet, correspondence tab is empty and no other email from DIBP. Now another waiting game begins. My signature has the updates and timelines. 

How long before seeing the grant email.. Any guesses as per the current trend folks ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Sasha2013 said:


> Ok thanks! Did you go to visit your agent on Saturday?


I just called them, my paralegal is off for a month LOL ......I asked them to log on to her email and forward the letter to me, and I got it.


----------



## Sasha2013

sas119 said:


> Congratulations Raijatt & Sasha.. Wish you all the best for the future.
> 
> After a long and excruciating wait, I received and uploaded PCC's for me and my wife to IMMIACCOUNT today. This was the last of the documents on the checklist. I have not been contacted by CO yet, correspondence tab is empty and no other email from DIBP. Now another waiting game begins. My signature has the updates and timelines.
> 
> How long before seeing the grant email.. Any guesses as per the current trend folks ?


I submitted my PCC over a month back and got my grant today after sending a follow-up email last week. You can set your expectations accordingly. Others have got it much faster also.


----------



## Sasha2013

TheExpatriate said:


> I just called them, my paralegal is off for a month LOL ......I asked them to log on to her email and forward the letter to me, and I got it.


Ok I visited on Saturday and thought we crossed paths. And by the way she was my paralegal when I got the refusal... 

Anyway, finally got the letter from my agent. It's great to see that.


----------



## sas119

Sasha2013 said:


> I submitted my PCC over a month back and got my grant today after sending a follow-up email last week. You can set your expectations accordingly. Others have got it much faster also.


Thanks Sasha,

How I wish I could have communicated. I do not have a CO yet nor any email id where I can drop an inquiry email.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

delhi_ankur said:


> When I lodged my visa application, for my wife, I mentioned she is not working, however she is a teacher in a school.
> I am neither claiming any points for her, nor got any skill assesment done.
> 
> Should I fill the form 1023 for correction? Anyways, while filling form 80 for her, she would have to mention her employment details in that.
> 
> any suggestions ?


I think yes. u need to provide correct info to DIBP else this could be a breach in trust relationship between you and DIBP.

Form 80 is very detailed an asks minute information.

Cheers


----------



## lifebeyond

TheExpatriate said:


> There is an issue with VEVO at the moment, you need the visa grant number. TRN doesn't work.


Hi , what's under employer verification in ur timeline. Was it on immiaccount or u got this update after calling. 
Thanks and appreciate ur reply .


----------



## amitferns

Congrats sasha n raijjat


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

Guys finally got my grant 2day..... Heartfelt gratitude to all of you guys.... without all of you this was not possible. ..... For me this forum and all members are like Mara agent. God Bless All....


----------



## Samtrevour

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Guys finally got my grant 2day..... Heartfelt gratitude to all of you guys.... without all of you this was not possible. ..... For me this forum and all members are like Mara agent. God Bless All....


Congratulations friend .. Have a great life in oz...


----------



## amitferns

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Guys finally got my grant 2day..... Heartfelt gratitude to all of you guys.... without all of you this was not possible. ..... For me this forum and all members are like Mara agent. God Bless All....


Congrats bhavin


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Sasha! Another 189, so 189 has started to move again 


Sasha2013 said:


> Finally, after a long wait it appears our visa has been granted!!
> 
> I see that case has been finalized and there is a link for 'View Grant' but leads to nothing. The best part is that my agents are not available right now. Not sure how to verify the news.


----------



## lifebeyond

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Guys finally got my grant 2day..... Heartfelt gratitude to all of you guys.... without all of you this was not possible. ..... For me this forum and all members are like Mara agent. God Bless All....


Congrats bhavin and wish u a great life ahead .
Was looking at ur timeline and seems like it took 4.5 months for u. Is this the normal processing timeframe nowadays as I am waiting for my grant impatiently .


----------



## sandysehta

raijatt said:


> Brrrruuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> GOT THE GRANT GUYSSS.
> SOOOOOO EXCITED.
> 
> Thankyou WAHEGURU


Congrats raijatt!



BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Guys finally got my grant 2day..... Heartfelt gratitude to all of you guys.... without all of you this was not possible. ..... For me this forum and all members are like Mara agent. God Bless All....


Congrats Bhavin!


----------



## maq_qatar

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Guys finally got my grant 2day..... Heartfelt gratitude to all of you guys.... without all of you this was not possible. ..... For me this forum and all members are like Mara agent. God Bless All....


Congrats mate and good luck for future oz life

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sas119

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Guys finally got my grant 2day..... Heartfelt gratitude to all of you guys.... without all of you this was not possible. ..... For me this forum and all members are like Mara agent. God Bless All....



Congratulations Bhavin. Wish you best ahead. Enjoy the post-grant excitement and party hard...


----------



## AussiePR

Sasha2013 said:


> Finally, after a long wait it appears our visa has been granted!!
> 
> I see that case has been finalized and there is a link for 'View Grant' but leads to nothing. The best part is that my agents are not available right now. Not sure how to verify the news.


Congrats Sasha!!. Wish you a great Oz life.


----------



## AussiePR

BHAVIN_CROWN said:


> Guys finally got my grant 2day..... Heartfelt gratitude to all of you guys.... without all of you this was not possible. ..... For me this forum and all members are like Mara agent. God Bless All....


Congrats Bhavin! Wish you all the very best!!


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

lifebeyond said:


> Congrats bhavin and wish u a great life ahead .
> Was looking at ur timeline and seems like it took 4.5 months for u. Is this the normal processing timeframe nowadays as I am waiting for my grant impatiently .


Ideally they would do it in 3 months time frame. .... Unfortunately for 190 visa they run short with the places... for migration year 2013-14. But after july they hv began granting at a jet speed. Though for 189 this month is lousy otherwise all is going fine. finally enjoy and cherish this moment, after yr grant everything will b changed to 360**


----------



## BHAVIN_CROWN

Thanks to all of you, This means a lot........


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi all...
Recently i got my grant 190 on 18th WA...would like to know is it necessary that one should go for stamping on his passport to avoid problems during check in at airports..my consultant suggested me its good if you for stamping...r ppl who got grants going for it or not....

Also, would like to know if one wants to get into a technical field like what we have BPOs here in india to support technically on phone and email and chat for different companies. Are these jobs available in states like Perth if not wat other skills can we learn that help us to get a job..Am ok with any kind of job please help me what additional skills can help us to get a decent job ...not in depth technically but want to know basic skills that can help one to get job....


----------



## TheExpatriate

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi all...
> Recently i got my grant 190 on 18th WA...would like to know is it necessary that one should go for stamping on his passport to avoid problems during check in at airports..my consultant suggested me its good if you for stamping...r ppl who got grants going for it or not....
> 
> Also, would like to know if one wants to get into a technical field like what we have BPOs here in india to support technically on phone and email and chat for different companies. Are these jobs available in states like Perth if not wat other skills can we learn that help us to get a job..Am ok with any kind of job please help me what additional skills can help us to get a decent job ...not in depth technically but want to know basic skills that can help one to get job....


I am going to get my label done after my Eid vacation..... it's worth it to avoid hassles


----------



## perfect stranger

gsukumar27 said:


> Hi all...
> Recently i got my grant 190 on 18th WA...would like to know is it necessary that one should go for stamping on his passport to avoid problems during check in at airports..my consultant suggested me its good if you for stamping...r ppl who got grants going for it or not....
> 
> Also, would like to know if one wants to get into a technical field like what we have BPOs here in india to support technically on phone and email and chat for different companies. Are these jobs available in states like Perth if not wat other skills can we learn that help us to get a job..Am ok with any kind of job please help me what additional skills can help us to get a decent job ...not in depth technically but want to know basic skills that can help one to get job....


No problems at any of the airports. You can get label if you wish, but no one asks for it and all have ask to VEVO or you can present your grant letter.


----------



## willapp

Sasha2013 said:


> Finally, after a long wait it appears our visa has been granted!!
> 
> I see that case has been finalized and there is a link for 'View Grant' but leads to nothing. The best part is that my agents are not available right now. Not sure how to verify the news.



hi 
congrats mate, just out of curiosity, when is your entry date (what was the deadline for the entry date that they gave you)


----------



## sandysehta

Best of luck for another grant day...


----------



## maq_qatar

TheExpatriate said:


> I am going to get my label done after my Eid vacation..... it's worth it to avoid hassles


I am also planning to get label on my passport after eid vacation

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## immigbird

maq_qatar said:


> I am also planning to get label on my passport after eid vacation
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Is it required guys ?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

immigbird said:


> Is it required guys ?


Nope.
And it costs high too.
Previously it was 70aud now 150aud.
I am still to read of any guy who was denied entry since it was a paper visa and not a label on his passport.
Times have changed and now the lack of knowledge of it has certainly reduced.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

immigbird said:


> Is it required guys ?


Nope, but it's worth it for many reasons

1- if you try to fly to Australia from an airport operated by a bunch of single-digit-IQ creatures (e.g.: CAI) and they do not buy your story of "grant letter".

2- If you apply for visit visas to other countries, it puts you in better standing that you are not going to overstay 

3- some countries will extend to you a visa upon arrival if you have the visa stamped (e.g.: Turkey gives it to Egyptians who have an OECD non-electronic visa, Australia is a member of OECD) 



Nishant Dundas said:


> Nope.
> And it costs high too.
> Previously it was 70aud now 150aud.
> I am still to read of any guy who was denied entry since it was a paper visa and not a label on his passport.
> Times have changed and now the lack of knowledge of it has certainly reduced.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


No one will be denied entry, you might be denied exit on the originating country (happened to a friend and he barely caught the flight after trying to convince the authorities that the visa is genuine)


----------



## Nishant Dundas

TheExpatriate said:


> Nope, but it's worth it for many reasons
> 
> 1- if you try to fly to Australia from an airport operated by a bunch of single-digit-IQ creatures (e.g.: CAI) and they do not buy your story of "grant letter".
> 
> 2- If you apply for visit visas to other countries, it puts you in better standing that you are not going to overstay
> 
> 3- some countries will extend to you a visa upon arrival if you have the visa stamped (e.g.: Turkey gives it to Egyptians who have an OECD non-electronic visa, Australia is a member of OECD)
> 
> No one will be denied entry, you might be denied exit on the originating country (happened to a friend and he barely caught the flight after trying to convince the authorities that the visa is genuine)


Woohoo!! Seriously man, has it happened?? Btw where was your friend when this happened, in india??

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

Nishant Dundas said:


> Woohoo!! Seriously man, has it happened?? Btw where was your friend when this happened, in india??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


He was flying from Muscat to Melbourne via Doha. They gave him a hard time at both Muscat and Doha ..... he got the label afterwards to save himself from the hassle


----------



## noni125

Praying and still hoping for the best rhis week ...


----------



## immigbird

TheExpatriate said:


> He was flying from Muscat to Melbourne via Doha. They gave him a hard time at both Muscat and Doha ..... he got the label afterwards to save himself from the hassle


Thanks TheExp. Your posts are always organised and informative


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

prgeek001 said:


> I think yes. u need to provide correct info to DIBP else this could be a breach in trust relationship between you and DIBP.
> 
> Form 80 is very detailed an asks minute information.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks budddy for response.

I need some more advise.... not sure if i'm doing a blunder which can cost me heavily :juggle:

In my case, I have 2 years work experience while I was doing my graduation so I did not get that assessed by ACS.

Also, I have 4 month experience in Bahrain between my 2 assessed employment by ACS. I did not declare that in my visa lodgement too. 

Should I declare that also in form 1023 ? 

While filing VISA, I was moving thinking that I put only what I want to count in 60 points and which is assessed.


I don't have sufficient documents for both my 2 year experience(before graduation) and Bahrain(4 months) . Would I need to provide employment documents for them if i fill form 1023 ? 

Sorry for long question but it's giving me a feeling which can jeopardise my application


----------



## ausquest

*direct grant*

Finally, it is a direct grant!!! I cant thank enough to this forum to keep the hope alive. 

Timeline:
Code: 261111 (ICT BA)
ACS Application: 3 Oct, 2013
ACS +ve: 9 Jan 2014
EOI: Jan 15 2014 (for 190) but changed to 189 on Feb 25 (as Vic SS rejected)
Invite: 26 May 2014
Lodge: 30 May 2014
Indian PCC: 4 June 2014
Medical: 11 June 2014
All document front loaded

Direct Grant: 22 Jul 2014 :whoo:


----------



## amitferns

ausquest said:


> Finally, it is a direct grant!!! I cant thank enough to this forum to keep the hope alive.
> 
> Timeline:
> Code: 261111 (ICT BA)
> ACS Application: 3 Oct, 2013
> ACS +ve: 9 Jan 2014
> EOI: Jan 15 2014 (for 190) but changed to 189 on Feb 25 (as Vic SS rejected)
> Invite: 26 May 2014
> Lodge: 30 May 2014
> Indian PCC: 4 June 2014
> Medical: 11 June 2014
> All document front loaded
> 
> Direct Grant: 22 Jul 2014 :whoo:


Congrats. Hope the COs show mercy on few more people this week.


----------



## austrailadream

TheExpatriate said:


> Nope, but it's worth it for many reasons
> 
> 1- if you try to fly to Australia from an airport operated by a bunch of single-digit-IQ creatures (e.g.: CAI) and they do not buy your story of "grant letter".
> 
> 2- If you apply for visit visas to other countries, it puts you in better standing that you are not going to overstay
> 
> 3- some countries will extend to you a visa upon arrival if you have the visa stamped (e.g.: Turkey gives it to Egyptians who have an OECD non-electronic visa, Australia is a member of OECD)
> 
> 
> 
> No one will be denied entry, you might be denied exit on the originating country (happened to a friend and he barely caught the flight after trying to convince the authorities that the visa is genuine)


Do not they provide a separate PR card after grant like Green Card of US and PR of Canada?


----------



## austrailadream

ausquest said:


> Finally, it is a direct grant!!! I cant thank enough to this forum to keep the hope alive.
> 
> Timeline:
> Code: 261111 (ICT BA)
> ACS Application: 3 Oct, 2013
> ACS +ve: 9 Jan 2014
> EOI: Jan 15 2014 (for 190) but changed to 189 on Feb 25 (as Vic SS rejected)
> Invite: 26 May 2014
> Lodge: 30 May 2014
> Indian PCC: 4 June 2014
> Medical: 11 June 2014
> All document front loaded
> 
> Direct Grant: 22 Jul 2014 :whoo:


Congrats buddy!! Party hard. Just free yourself for a while and relax !! Must be such a relaxing moment for you. Looking forward to my such moment.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jaideepf1407

Good Morning Gents,
Finally got my Grant Mail today Morning.Thanks to a lot of you guys who helped me along the way.Did it on my own without any Agent.
Will write down my Experience in a couple of days.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


----------



## amitferns

jaideepf1407 said:


> Good Morning Gents,
> Finally got my Grant Mail today Morning.Thanks to a lot of you guys who helped me along the way.Did it on my own without any Agent.
> Will write down my Experience in a couple of days.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


Congratulations


----------



## ausquest

Forgot to mention:
CO is from Brisbane Team 33, initial AK


----------



## Arunvas

Sri Rama Jayam!!!

With the blessings of all the Gods and Goddesses all-around this universe:
:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: My family was granted with Australian P.R. last Friday, Australian time :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

This was almost 1.5 years struggle for me to achieve and I thank all my friends in this forum for their continued support since my very first post :hail:

Every phase of my PR journey was a huge roller-coaster ride and finally all settled for better :mad2: :deadhorse:

I have updated my signature today with the detailed timelines! I’ll continue to float around this forum for a few more months and will share my suggestions to the best of my knowledge :rockon:


----------



## amitferns

Arunvas said:


> Sri Rama Jayam!!!
> 
> With the blessings of all the Gods and Goddesses all-around this universe:
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: My family was granted with Australian P.R. last Friday, Australian time :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> This was almost 1.5 years struggle for me to achieve and I thank all my friends in this forum for their continued support since my very first post :hail:
> 
> Every phase of my PR journey was a huge roller-coaster ride and finally all settled for better :mad2: :deadhorse:
> 
> I have updated my signature today with the detailed timelines! I’ll continue to float around this forum for a few more months and will share my suggestions to the best of my knowledge :rockon:


Congrats.....good to hear about so many grants today


----------



## khairulbd

Hi,
I've assigned CO from Team 2 for my 189 application on 23/04/2013 and asked for employment history which I've provided that time. But today I've got another mail from Team 13 and asking about employment history and educational history from primary.
Can anyone suggest me how I can provide the documents and is there any issues with my application?

Regards,
Khairul


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats ausquest!


ausquest said:


> Finally, it is a direct grant!!! I cant thank enough to this forum to keep the hope alive.
> 
> Timeline:
> Code: 261111 (ICT BA)
> ACS Application: 3 Oct, 2013
> ACS +ve: 9 Jan 2014
> EOI: Jan 15 2014 (for 190) but changed to 189 on Feb 25 (as Vic SS rejected)
> Invite: 26 May 2014
> Lodge: 30 May 2014
> Indian PCC: 4 June 2014
> Medical: 11 June 2014
> All document front loaded
> 
> Direct Grant: 22 Jul 2014 :whoo:


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats jaideep!


jaideepf1407 said:


> Good Morning Gents,
> Finally got my Grant Mail today Morning.Thanks to a lot of you guys who helped me along the way.Did it on my own without any Agent.
> Will write down my Experience in a couple of days.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


----------



## sandysehta

Congrats Arunvas!


Arunvas said:


> Sri Rama Jayam!!!
> 
> With the blessings of all the Gods and Goddesses all-around this universe:
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: My family was granted with Australian P.R. last Friday, Australian time :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> This was almost 1.5 years struggle for me to achieve and I thank all my friends in this forum for their continued support since my very first post :hail:
> 
> Every phase of my PR journey was a huge roller-coaster ride and finally all settled for better :mad2: :deadhorse:
> 
> I have updated my signature today with the detailed timelines! I’ll continue to float around this forum for a few more months and will share my suggestions to the best of my knowledge :rockon:


----------



## sandysehta

When you are going through Hell keep going!
I did and I came out of it eace:eace:eace:eace:
By the grace of God got my grant today
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## mamunvega

khairulbd said:


> Hi,
> I've assigned CO from Team 2 for my 189 application on 23/04/2013 and asked for employment history which I've provided that time. But today I've got another mail from Team 13 and asking about employment history and educational history from primary.
> Can anyone suggest me how I can provide the documents and is there any issues with my application?
> 
> Regards,
> Khairul


Khairul bhai,

ask this question on..."lets update bd applicants status" thread...

however, I understand that, you need to provide your docs again to them...You can use email to CO...at the moment don't think about any issue with your application...good luck...:fish:


----------



## chandana

ausquest said:


> Finally, it is a direct grant!!! I cant thank enough to this forum to keep the hope alive.
> 
> Timeline:
> Code: 261111 (ICT BA)
> ACS Application: 3 Oct, 2013
> ACS +ve: 9 Jan 2014
> EOI: Jan 15 2014 (for 190) but changed to 189 on Feb 25 (as Vic SS rejected)
> Invite: 26 May 2014
> Lodge: 30 May 2014
> Indian PCC: 4 June 2014
> Medical: 11 June 2014
> All document front loaded
> 
> Direct Grant: 22 Jul 2014 :whoo:


Congratulations dude! Feels good to see 189 grants picking up. I've also applied as a 261111 on 22nd May, but I uploaded the PCCs and medicals on 2nd July after CO requesting for them.

Fingers crossed and hope the other mates get their grants soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chandana

sandysehta said:


> When you are going through Hell keep going!
> I did and I came out of it eace:eace:eace:eace:
> By the grace of God got my grant today
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


Congrats Buddy! Looks like this week will give most of us rays of light 

BTW, which team was managing your application? Mine is GSM Adelaide.

Party hard bro.


----------



## sas119

Congrats Sandy\Jaideep\Arunvas and Ausquest.. Enjoy and party hard.


----------



## Reca

ausquest said:


> Finally, it is a direct grant!!! I cant thank enough to this forum to keep the hope alive.
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> Code: 261111 (ICT BA)
> ACS Application: 3 Oct, 2013
> ACS +ve: 9 Jan 2014
> EOI: Jan 15 2014 (for 190) but changed to 189 on Feb 25 (as Vic SS rejected)
> Invite: 26 May 2014
> Lodge: 30 May 2014
> Indian PCC: 4 June 2014
> Medical: 11 June 2014
> All document front loaded
> 
> Direct Grant: 22 Jul 2014 :whoo:



Hi Friend,

Did u uploaded Form 80 as well ?


----------



## AussiePR

Congrats Sandy / Jaideep / Arunvas and Ausquest. Wish you all the very best!!


----------



## lifebeyond

ausquest said:


> Finally, it is a direct grant!!! I cant thank enough to this forum to keep the hope alive.
> 
> Timeline:
> Code: 261111 (ICT BA)
> ACS Application: 3 Oct, 2013
> ACS +ve: 9 Jan 2014
> EOI: Jan 15 2014 (for 190) but changed to 189 on Feb 25 (as Vic SS rejected)
> Invite: 26 May 2014
> Lodge: 30 May 2014
> Indian PCC: 4 June 2014
> Medical: 11 June 2014
> All document front loaded
> 
> Direct Grant: 22 Jul 2014 :whoo:


Congrats !!! wish u all the best !!
That's a very quick grant.

Just a quick Q. was this offshore and which team of CO. I haven't heard from CO (brisbane team) for quite sometime, so a lil worried ray:


----------



## mathew2k

Experts, one question.

Will the 190 EOI responses like invitation appear in the correspondence tab of Skillselect?


----------



## Dreamer123

lifebeyond said:


> Congrats !!! wish u all the best !!
> That's a very quick grant.
> 
> Just a quick Q. was this offshore and which team of CO. I haven't heard from CO (brisbane team) for quite sometime, so a lil worried ray:


Yes , this was offshore .it was team 33.ATB for your grant


----------



## Dreamer123

Reca said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Did u uploaded Form 80 as well ?


Yes, . Only for the primary applicant .

P.S- i know this cause he is my husband .

Big thank you to everybody on this forum for giving us hope.


----------



## chuminh

lifebeyond said:


> Congrats !!! wish u all the best !!
> That's a very quick grant.
> 
> Just a quick Q. was this offshore and which team of CO. I haven't heard from CO (brisbane team) for quite sometime, so a lil worried ray:


congratz mate, my pr timeline is similar to yours. invited to applied in 26/05/2014 with same occupation but I lodged it in 20 of June. Also, I have uploaded all the docs. Hopefully, as this trend goes, I will get grant in the next 2 weeks.

good luck and have a safe journey to Australia.


----------



## vinod4141

*Got grant today!!!!*

Got the grant letter today from GSM team 2.

189 - Software Engineer

Time lines:

Invitation: 23/03/2014
Visa Applied : 11/04/2014
CO : 15/05/2014
Medical : 17/06/2014
PCC : 17/07/2014
Grant : 22/07/2014

I would like to thank all the members of the forum for their constant support and encouragement.


----------



## usman.shahid

anyone facing issues checking visa details in VEVO? I am trying both TRN and Visa Grant Number but getting the error message and my details are not being displayed. Visa is only for one person i.e. me so there is no question of entering visa grant number wrongly. I am facing this issue since last one month after i got the grant.


----------



## kevin538

vinod4141 said:


> Got the grant letter today from GSM team 2.
> 
> 189 - Software Engineer
> 
> Time lines:
> 
> Invitation: 23/03/2014
> Visa Applied : 11/04/2014
> CO : 15/05/2014
> Medical : 17/06/2014
> PCC : 17/07/2014
> Grant : 22/07/2014
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of the forum for their constant support and encouragement.


Hey Vinod Congrats for your future life in Oz...


----------



## Waqarali20005

usman.shahid said:


> anyone facing issues checking visa details in VEVO? I am trying both TRN and Visa Grant Number but getting the error message and my details are not being displayed. Visa is only for one person i.e. me so there is no question of entering visa grant number wrongly. I am facing this issue since last one month after i got the grant.


following info is available at Visa Entitlement Verification Online 


> We are aware of two issues currently impacting users of VEVO:
> 
> Visa holders using a Transaction Reference Number (TRN) to view their visa status and entitlements might receive an error message saying 'the details you have entered cannot be found'. If you receive this message, please retry using the Visa Grant Number. This number can be found in the letter or email sent to you by the department at the time the visa was granted.
> Users are currently experiencing difficulties downloading some files types. Further information, including possible alternative steps, is available on the System maintenance and technical issues page.
> We apologise for any inconvenience these issues might cause you.


following link may also prove to be helpful for you:

System maintenance and technical issues


----------



## sandysehta

chandana said:


> Congrats Buddy! Looks like this week will give most of us rays of light
> 
> BTW, which team was managing your application? Mine is GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Party hard bro.


Thanks Chandana! My CO was from Adelaide GSM Team 02 but I got my grant from Adelaide GSM Team 08.



sas119 said:


> Congrats Sandy\Jaideep\Arunvas and Ausquest.. Enjoy and party hard.


Thanks sas!



AussiePR said:


> Congrats Sandy / Jaideep / Arunvas and Ausquest. Wish you all the very best!!


Thanks Aussie!



vinod4141 said:


> Got the grant letter today from GSM team 2.
> 
> 189 - Software Engineer
> 
> Time lines:
> 
> Invitation: 23/03/2014
> Visa Applied : 11/04/2014
> CO : 15/05/2014
> Medical : 17/06/2014
> PCC : 17/07/2014
> Grant : 22/07/2014
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of the forum for their constant support and encouragement.


Congrats Vinod! Where r u headed? Are u single or migrating with family?



usman.shahid said:


> anyone facing issues checking visa details in VEVO? I am trying both TRN and Visa Grant Number but getting the error message and my details are not being displayed. Visa is only for one person i.e. me so there is no question of entering visa grant number wrongly. I am facing this issue since last one month after i got the grant.


Hi Usman. I got my grant today and I am able to view the details in Vevo using the grant number. TRN number is not working for Vevo...


----------



## sas119

vinod4141 said:


> Got the grant letter today from GSM team 2.
> 
> 189 - Software Engineer
> 
> Time lines:
> 
> Invitation: 23/03/2014
> Visa Applied : 11/04/2014
> CO : 15/05/2014
> Medical : 17/06/2014
> PCC : 17/07/2014
> Grant : 22/07/2014
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of the forum for their constant support and encouragement.


Congrats Vinod. Wish you best with your life in Oz.


----------



## jaideepf1407

sandysehta said:


> When you are going through Hell keep going! I did and I came out of it eace:eace:eace:eace: By the grace of God got my grant today :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


189 visas on a roll today.Congrats sandy

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


----------



## jaideepf1407

sas119 said:


> Congrats Sandy\Jaideep\Arunvas and Ausquest.. Enjoy and party hard.


Thanks Mate.From your timeline looks like your up next

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


----------



## chandana

WISH GRANTED!!!

Just received the confirmation mail from my agent. Can't explain the feeling of a great accomplishment, and all the hard work finally paying off. 

Even though my processing was done through the agent, I couldn't have done it if it weren't for the invaluable experiences, comments, view points and most importantly the moral support. A big THANK YOU for all members in this forum! 

Best of luck for all the guys and gals expecting the golden letter, and keep holding on... 

I will continue to be an active member of this forum.


----------



## fmasaud84

Rain of grants 

Congrats to all


----------



## tomato_juice

chandana said:


> WISH GRANTED!!!


Hi chandana

Congrats with visa granted. What an awesome timeline. However as I can see you had been waiting for 6 month until you received an invitation. Anyway, all is well that ends well.


----------



## chandana

tomato_juice said:


> Hi chandana
> 
> Congrats with visa granted. What an awesome timeline. However as I can see you had been waiting for 6 month until you received an invitation. Anyway, all is well that ends well.


Thanks Tomato Juice for the wishes. My EOI was held up in 261111 category queue for some time, hence the entire processing was halted. But, as you said, now I can relax. opcorn:

Looking at your timeline, my guess is you will receive yours within the week or by early next week. Best of luck bro!


----------



## tomato_juice

chandana said:


> Looking at your timeline, my guess is you will receive yours within the week or by early next week. Best of luck bro!


Thanks for wishes. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and looking forward for lucky e-mail. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## harneek

Dear Experts,

On my grant letter, my spouse passport number is old. We already provided the new passport number before grant but still she got grant with old passport number.

Now many times me and my agent notify to the CO but she is not responding. 

Now we already booked our tickets and as per my agent, she can go Australia without any problem as on her new Passport number, Old passport number is already mentioned. 

Guys, pl suggest waht to do now. Is there any other way to crrect the number or shall we go ahead....


----------



## ange76600

harneek said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> On my grant letter, my spouse passport number is old. We already provided the new passport number before grant but still she got grant with old passport number.
> 
> Now many times me and my agent notify to the CO but she is not responding.
> 
> Now we already booked our tickets and as per my agent, she can go Australia without any problem as on her new Passport number, Old passport number is already mentioned.
> 
> Guys, pl suggest waht to do now. Is there any other way to crrect the number or shall we go ahead....


Have you checked with VEVO?


----------



## jestin684

chandana said:


> WISH GRANTED!!!
> 
> Just received the confirmation mail from my agent. Can't explain the feeling of a great accomplishment, and all the hard work finally paying off.
> 
> Even though my processing was done through the agent, I couldn't have done it if it weren't for the invaluable experiences, comments, view points and most importantly the moral support. A big THANK YOU for all members in this forum!
> 
> Best of luck for all the guys and gals expecting the golden letter, and keep holding on...
> 
> I will continue to be an active member of this forum.


Congrats mate. ......Wishing u

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## gsukumar27

Hi all
who all are planning to fly in coming few months on basis of 190visa WA perth. If no issues can you ppl share when flying


----------



## jestin684

chandana said:


> WISH GRANTED!!!
> 
> Just received the confirmation mail from my agent. Can't explain the feeling of a great accomplishment, and all the hard work finally paying off.
> 
> Even though my processing was done through the agent, I couldn't have done it if it weren't for the invaluable experiences, comments, view points and most importantly the moral support. A big THANK YOU for all members in this forum!
> 
> Best of luck for all the guys and gals expecting the golden letter, and keep holding on...
> 
> I will continue to be an active member of this forum.


Congrats chandana ........Wishing u a happy life in oz. ........

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## ninjusto

Can anyone please help?

I got an invitation on 28 April 2014 and applied on the very same day. I received an email from Team 13 on June 18 asking for Forms 80 and 1221. I sent them the needed documents on June 29.

My understanding is that team 13 is not my CO (They state that in the email). So in reality, I've been around 3 months with no CO allocation.

Is this normal  ?


----------



## jestin684

chandana said:


> WISH GRANTED!!!
> 
> Just received the confirmation mail from my agent. Can't explain the feeling of a great accomplishment, and all the hard work finally paying off.
> 
> Even though my processing was done through the agent, I couldn't have done it if it weren't for the invaluable experiences, comments, view points and most importantly the moral support. A big THANK YOU for all members in this forum!
> 
> Best of luck for all the guys and gals expecting the golden letter, and keep holding on...
> 
> I will continue to be an active member of this forum.


Congrats chandana. .......Wishing u a happy life in oz. ........

SS (SA)-28/01/2014, INVT-28/01/2014, VISA APP-30/01/2014, CO-20/03/2014 Adelaide T2 LC, DOC REQ-09/04/2014, DOC SENT-11/04/2014, Status Enquiry-22/04/2014, Delay email-23/04/2014, Grant-17/07/2014 Sent from my GT-N8000 using Expat Forum


----------



## harneek

VEVO is also showing old PP number.


----------



## immigbird

ninjusto said:


> Can anyone please help?
> 
> I got an invitation on 28 April 2014 and applied on the very same day. I received an email from Team 13 on June 18 asking for Forms 80 and 1221. I sent them the needed documents on June 29.
> 
> My understanding is that team 13 is not my CO (They state that in the email). So in reality, I've been around 3 months with no CO allocation.
> 
> Is this normal  ?


This is completely normal my friend, if you have a look at the previous pages in this thread you will know this is very normal. Have faith and patience. Soon u will getthe grant.


----------



## lovetosmack

harneek said:


> VEVO is also showing old PP number.


Fill form929 & 

* Email it DIBP processing team who sent you the grant letter (might or might not work)
* Email it to DIBP email address mentioned on the same form
* Fax it to DIBP numbers mentioned on the same form
* Call up DIBP after a week and confirm.
* Check in VEVO.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

harneek said:


> VEVO is also showing old PP number.


Contact dibp.
Inform them of the mistake.
There is a form for it, just Google 'change in passport details'.
Fill it up, wife to sign it, scan and also email it to the email from which grant was received.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## malisajj

ninjusto said:


> Can anyone please help?
> 
> I got an invitation on 28 April 2014 and applied on the very same day. I received an email from Team 13 on June 18 asking for Forms 80 and 1221. I sent them the needed documents on June 29.
> 
> My understanding is that team 13 is not my CO (They state that in the email). So in reality, I've been around 3 months with noi CO allocation.
> 
> Is this normal  ?


I got invitation for 189 on 28-Apr as well and was contacted by team 13 around the same time as you were. In my case they asked for some more details related to form 80 (I front loaded form 80).
I have also not been contacted by any CO. However now it seems the processing is done by team(s) and not an individual CO. And they will contact you if they require further info/docs or ideally with a grant


----------



## ange76600

harneek said:


> VEVO is also showing old PP number.


A friend of mine had to change passport details for her children. After sending the form, she wait for 3 months, nothing happened. She phoned to the DIBP. They take her demand into account but the result was nit up to date on VEVO. They didn't know why but they that her children can travel in or out OZ with their new passport. Therefore, I think you should ring them if you sent the form already.


----------



## harish2020

*189or 190*

Please give me some suggestion should I go for Federal or SS?

I have 8 years exp in S/w engineering, degree assesed as minor in compuring, with fedral I'm getting only 55 points, I have 2 years of experience in Australia, Just wondering how shall I claim this 5 points, this 2 years in Australia is not considered by ACS, as they considered my experience post sep 2012, the time I was in Aus was befre sep 2012.

Experience - 0 Points
Age : 30 points
Education 15 points
Ielts 10 Points


----------



## harish2020

Please give me some suggestion should I go for Federal or SS?

I have 8 years exp in S/w engineering, degree assesed as minor in compuring, with fedral I'm getting only 55 points, I have 2 years of experience in Australia, Just wondering how shall I claim this 5 points, this 2 years in Australia is not considered by ACS, as they considered my experience post sep 2012, the time I was in Aus was befre sep 2012.

Experience - 0 Points
Age : 30 points
Education 15 points
Ielts 10 Points


----------



## Faisal.aiub

immigbird said:


> This is completely normal my friend, if you have a look at the previous pages in this thread you will know this is very normal. Have faith and patience. Soon u will getthe grant.


same thing happen to me.. hvbeen waiting for 3months... gsm 13 asked some crap questions.. my other frnd also has been waiting for 9 moths... caz gsm 13...


----------



## Faisal.aiub

ninjusto said:


> Can anyone please help?
> 
> I got an invitation on 28 April 2014 and applied on the very same day. I received an email from Team 13 on June 18 asking for Forms 80 and 1221. I sent them the needed documents on June 29.
> 
> My understanding is that team 13 is not my CO (They state that in the email). So in reality, I've been around 3 months with no CO allocation.
> 
> Is this normal  ?


i can see you are from lebanon.. so u hv to go across gsm 13.. seems like the guys who bear muhammad, hasan,islam name 70-80% are facing gsm 13.. they suspect someting we r...me and my frds r also going through this grp.....dont know how long will take... my frd has been waiting more thn 9 months


----------



## harish2020

for my case, should I go for 189 or 190?? Will my application go through at all? Will my Australian work experience be considered?

Any help in this regard shall be highly appreciated.


----------



## lovetosmack

Faisal.aiub said:


> i can see you are from lebanon.. so u hv to go across gsm 13.. seems like the guys who bear muhammad, hasan,islam name 70-80% are facing gsm 13.. they suspect someting we r...me and my frds r also going through this grp.....dont know how long will take... my frd has been waiting more thn 9 months


Faisal 'bhai'.. No SMS language please.


----------



## Faisal.aiub

lovetosmack said:


> Faisal 'bhai'.. No SMS language please.


Ok .... didn't read rules, regulation ,terms &conditions before post .


----------



## kvish4u

Folks, got my grant today. Thanks for all the assistance


----------



## Ker2Aus

kvish4u said:


> Folks, got my grant today. Thanks for all the assistance



Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## kvish4u

Ker2Aus said:


> Can you please share your timeline?


on my signature


----------



## sandysehta

jaideepf1407 said:


> 189 visas on a roll today.Congrats sandy
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


Thanks jaideep!



chandana said:


> WISH GRANTED!!!
> 
> Just received the confirmation mail from my agent. Can't explain the feeling of a great accomplishment, and all the hard work finally paying off.
> 
> Even though my processing was done through the agent, I couldn't have done it if it weren't for the invaluable experiences, comments, view points and most importantly the moral support. A big THANK YOU for all members in this forum!
> 
> Best of luck for all the guys and gals expecting the golden letter, and keep holding on...
> 
> I will continue to be an active member of this forum.


Congrats chandana! You and I will be competitors in the job market now 



kvish4u said:


> Folks, got my grant today. Thanks for all the assistance


Congrats kvish!


----------



## sandysehta

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/500698-my-grant-story.html#post4691010


----------



## Melbound

Hello Guys,

Can someone please share the in detail steps after one gets an invite?

Details like:
Paying the fees (Do we pay after logging into EOI account)
List Documents to upload (Notarized or color scans)
What is this ImmiAccount?
Tracking the application 
Any other relevant links that I should be aware of

Much appreciated.


----------



## maq_qatar

Melbound said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can someone please share the in detail steps after one gets an invite?
> 
> Details like:
> Paying the fees (Do we pay after logging into EOI account)
> Login in your EOI account you will see a button called 'apply visa'
> 
> List Documents to upload (Notarized or color scans)
> Submit Orignal color scan documents
> 
> What is this ImmiAccount?
> 
> Once you click apply visa from eoi login immiaccount page will open. Generate your trn no where you need to fill your details and pay visa fees. You can login to same a/c and upload your documents.
> 
> Tracking the application
> 
> You can check visa status and document submitted status from immiaccount
> 
> Any other relevant links that I should be aware of
> 
> Much appreciated.


Find my comment above

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

*Its GRANT*

Yessssssssssssssss... Its GRANT baby...:becky:
Just received the confirmation emial. I really can't express my feelings...
Anyways, its the time for PARTY....:dance::dance::dance::dance::third::rofl::rofl:

A BIG Thanks to all my friends..

Best of luck for all the sweet hearts who are expecting the golden email.:amen:


----------



## $hadow

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Yessssssssssssssss... Its GRANT baby...:becky:
> Just received the confirmation emial. I really can't express my feelings...
> Anyways, its the time for PARTY....:dance::dance::dance::dance::third::rofl::rofl:
> 
> A BIG Thanks to all my friends..
> 
> Best of luck for all the sweet hearts who are expecting the golden email.:amen:


Hi! My congrats!

Please change the grant month June->July in the signature.


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

$hadow said:


> Hi! My congrats!
> 
> Please change the grant month June->July in the signature.


Thanks mate


----------



## tomato_juice

Hi Kiran.Nazre 

Congrats with visa granted. Apart from the long story with invite your timeline is quite rapid. Great.


----------



## 189

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Thanks mate


Heartiest congratulations Bro.

Is there any way we can do Singapore Certificate of Clearance (SCC) from Singapore Police Force and Medical before CO requests it?

In Singapore it says, Police need documentary evidence that we need to get SCC for them.


----------



## $hadow

tomato_juice said:


> Hi Kiran.Nazre
> 
> Congrats with visa granted. Apart from the long story with invite your timeline is quite rapid. Great.


Actually, his timeline is normal. I know a couple guys who get their visas in 1.5 months. Medical clearance can take about 5 weeks and, unfortunately, it's the greatest stopper in the progress in case all other documents sent on time.


----------



## tomato_juice

$hadow said:


> Actually, his timeline is normal. I know a couple guys who get their visas in 1.5 months. Medical clearance can take about 5 weeks and, unfortunately, it's the greatest stopper in the progress in case all other documents sent on time.


It will be exactly 5 weeks this Friday since my medicals had been uploaded and it's already 2 month since visa lodge. :fingerscrossed: I hope it's OK too.


----------



## Can14

189 said:


> Heartiest congratulations Bro. Is there any way we can do Singapore Certificate of Clearance (SCC) from Singapore Police Force and Medical before CO requests it? In Singapore it says, Police need documentary evidence that we need to get SCC for them.



You can apply for the singapore coc with the visa summary print and they would process the pcc 


For medicals u need to generate the referral from the immiaccount (I think) my agent provided me with the letter soon after applying 


Regards


----------



## $hadow

tomato_juice said:


> It will be exactly 5 weeks this Friday since my medicals had been uploaded and it's already 2 month since visa lodge. :fingerscrossed: I hope it's OK too.


Almost the same thing I have apart from that it'll be 4 weeks on this Saturday.
Hope we will get what we want soon... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fullerms

189 said:


> Heartiest congratulations Bro.
> 
> Is there any way we can do Singapore Certificate of Clearance (SCC) from Singapore Police Force and Medical before CO requests it?
> 
> In Singapore it says, Police need documentary evidence that we need to get SCC for them.


The principal applicant can apply based on EOI invite. Dependents if any must wait for letter from CO or you can write in to DIBP requesting for the letter after you submit the application.


----------



## amark

*ACS Assessment for Dependant*

Hi,

I have submitted EOI (189) on 18th June 2014 with 60 points for 261313 (with postive ACS and IELTS). At the same time, I have submitted my wife ACS and we got the ACS result. The result says it is suitable for migration but the current employment is not assessed due to insufficient details. My wife has also cleared IELTS.

Below is my query:

1) Do you think I can increase my points by 5 including my spouse experience and make it 65. Is it valid ?. As far as I understood, they were just expecting a positive assessment from ACS.

2) Or should I wait until I get my turn with 60 points. I guess which should happen in next couple of rounds.

Please let me know your thoughts. Appreciate any response on this.

Below is the ACS result of my wife:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from XXX University hs been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 04/04 - 03/07 (2yrs 11mths)
Position: Programmer
Employer: XXX
Country: XXX

Dates: 07/07 - 06/08 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: XXX
Country: XXX

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 02/09 - 05/14 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Application Developer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
Employer: XXX
Country: XXX


----------



## sas119

Congrats Kiran. All the best.

Considering the fact that many of us who lodged visas in May and June are still awaiting CO allocations and also most of us have had uploaded all documents by now, can we assume there are bright chances for a direct grant ? What in your opinion is the cause for CO not getting allocated ? Is it specific to a certain SOL ? I don't think even that might be the case.This is a case with a handful whereas I have known of some cases where people who have got CO's even after having lodged the visa in July 1st week ? The theory and setup doesn't seem convincing enough ?

Your thoughts are highly appreciated..


----------



## maq_qatar

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Yessssssssssssssss... Its GRANT baby...:becky:
> Just received the confirmation emial. I really can't express my feelings...
> Anyways, its the time for PARTY....:dance::dance::dance::dance::third::rofl::rofl:
> 
> A BIG Thanks to all my friends..
> 
> Best of luck for all the sweet hearts who are expecting the golden email.:amen:


Congrats mate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## dhanu

Hi Everyone,

I am new to the forum. 

I have logged visa (189) on May 28th 2014. Submitted PCC on June 28th and all documents are shown as received but still we haven't heard from them.


----------



## $hadow

Hey guys!

Could you tell me where I can check that my medical is cleared? My assumption is that a CO should inform me, isn't it?


----------



## $hadow

dhanu said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum.
> 
> I have logged visa (189) on May 28th 2014. Submitted PCC on June 28th and all documents are shown as received but still we haven't heard from them.


Hi! 
When your medical was submitted to DIBP?


----------



## dhanu

$hadow said:


> Hi!
> When your medical was submitted to DIBP?


I have submitted my medicals on June 14th.


----------



## chrisvar

Hello All

Just submitted 189 application. I've front loaded most docs. Will be uploading PCCs and getting medicals soon.


----------



## $hadow

dhanu said:


> I have submitted my medicals on June 14th.


Usually medical clearance can take up to 5 weeks. So it seems that you should get your grant soon if all the documents are ok.
There may be some delays because lots of applicants are being processed by DIBP so far.


----------



## 189

fullerms said:


> The principal applicant can apply based on EOI invite. Dependents if any must wait for letter from CO or you can write in to DIBP requesting for the letter after you submit the application.



Thanks


----------



## dhanu

$hadow said:


> Usually medical clearance can take up to 5 weeks. So it seems that you should get your grant soon if all the documents are ok.
> There may be some delays because lots of applicants are being processed by DIBP so far.



Thanks for the reply. Yes hoping that we will get it soon


----------



## 189

amark said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI (189) on 18th June 2014 with 60 points for 261313 (with postive ACS and IELTS). At the same time, I have submitted my wife ACS and we got the ACS result. The result says it is suitable for migration but the current employment is not assessed due to insufficient details. My wife has also cleared IELTS.
> 
> Below is my query:
> 
> 1) Do you think I can increase my points by 5 including my spouse experience and make it 65. Is it valid ?. As far as I understood, they were just expecting a positive assessment from ACS.
> 
> 2) Or should I wait until I get my turn with 60 points. I guess which should happen in next couple of rounds.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts. Appreciate any response on this.
> 
> Below is the ACS result of my wife:
> 
> Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
> ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from XXX University hs been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> The following employment after July 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> Dates: 04/04 - 03/07 (2yrs 11mths)
> Position: Programmer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: XXX
> 
> Dates: 07/07 - 06/08 (0yrs 11mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: XXX
> Country: XXX
> 
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 02/09 - 05/14 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Application Developer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Detail
> Employer: XXX
> Country: XXX



I suggest, do not bother too much to get 5 extra points of spouse, because last 2613* invitation round was closed at 2014-06-18 12.01am and by claiming that 5 extra points you will have to submit additional spouse documents upon invite.

One risk is employment verification, if it comes for both of you after spouse points, more time is added to your processing time.

In my opinion, you should get invite this time round i.e. 28th July :fingerscrossed:
I am hoping the same for my self too :fingerscrossed:

Nonetheless to say, addressing your main query, you can claim 5 extra points of spouse after positive ACS report for spouse.


----------



## amark

Thanks 189.

As suggested, I will wait till 28th to get an Invite.

Require one more suggestion: Do you want me to get ready with necessary documents ?. I have all the work related & education related docs. Should I apply for PCC ?

I would be out of country for couple of months and might not be able to get PCC after 28th, so can I get it done now ?


----------



## Kiran.Nazre

tomato_juice said:


> Hi Kiran.Nazre
> 
> Congrats with visa granted. Apart from the long story with invite your timeline is quite rapid. Great.


Thanks Tomato_Juice


----------



## chrisvar

I've got a question regarding documents needing to be uploaded. It's regarding certified copies and/or color scans. The more i search on the internet, the more confusing information I get.

So I would like to clear it once and for all. I've just submitted my 189 visa application and I've uploaded all color scans of my original docs. Now do they also need to be certified? as in signed by a competent person?


----------



## austrailadream

$hadow said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Could you tell me where I can check that my medical is cleared? My assumption is that a CO should inform me, isn't it?


That is what I have been told here by other folks. I am gonna do medicals next week and mine will be graded as B and referred immediately. Some folks here said that MOC starts looking into the referred case regardless of CO allocation. If so, I hope that my medical is cleared before CO comes in or shortly after that. It is pain in the a$$ to be under such medical condition but no choice, I have to face it !!

Btw, Has your medical been referred already?


----------



## $hadow

austrailadream said:


> That is what I have been told here by other folks. I am gonna do medicals next week and mine will be graded as B and referred immediately. Some folks here said that MOC starts looking into the referred case regardless of CO allocation. If so, I hope that my medical is cleared before CO comes in or shortly after that. It is pain in the a$$ to be under such medical condition but no choice, I have to face it !!
> 
> Btw, Has your medical been referred already?


I don't know exactly what does mean "the grade B" but my CO told me that the health clearance takes usually 4-5 weeks from the beginning of the submission date to DIBP.

My medical was submitted to DIBP on 26 June.


----------



## lovetosmack




----------



## sas119

lovetosmack said:


>


Congrats lovetosmack.. Party hard !!!! Time to celebrate... Was it a direct grant ? Did you ever have a CO who was in charge of your case ?


----------



## jaideepf1407

$hadow said:


> I don't know exactly what does mean "the grade B" but my CO told me that the health clearance takes usually 4-5 weeks from the beginning of the submission date to DIBP. My medical was submitted to DIBP on 26 June.


yes just got my meds cleared in 5 weeks recently

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


----------



## lovetosmack

sas119 said:


> Congrats lovetosmack.. Party hard !!!! Time to celebrate... Was it a direct grant ? Did you ever have a CO who was in charge of your case ?


My timelines & CO were 

190 | 262113 | eVisa - 03 Apr 2014 | AT4 --> AT2 --> CO LE | Grant - 23-Jul-2014
+Dependent Mother

Got asked for Written explanation for providing SSC certificates as Evidence of DoB & Qualifying marksheets to be attached to the medium of instruction certificate.


----------



## amitferns

lovetosmack said:


> My timelines & CO were
> 
> 190 | 262113 | eVisa - 03 Apr 2014 | AT4 --> AT2 --> CO LE | Grant - 23-Jul-2014
> +Dependent Mother
> 
> Got asked for Written explanation for providing SSC certificates as Evidence of DoB & Qualifying marksheets to be attached to the medium of instruction certificate.


Congraaaaatttsssssss


----------



## paisrikanth

Hi Everyone,

I have applied EOI on 12th June 2014 for VIC State in 190 category claiming 60 pts for job code 2613*
What is the timeline usually taken to grant an invite for VIC SS. Please advise


----------



## AussiePR

lovetosmack said:


>


Congrats!! Wish you all the very best for Oz life.


----------



## 189

amark said:


> Thanks 189.
> 
> As suggested, I will wait till 28th to get an Invite.
> 
> Require one more suggestion: Do you want me to get ready with necessary documents ?. I have all the work related & education related docs. Should I apply for PCC ?
> 
> I would be out of country for couple of months and might not be able to get PCC after 28th, so can I get it done now ?



Yes Please.

Get all your documents ready including Mr. mammoth Form 80  Required document checklist is available on immi.gov site as well as available in many posts in this forum.

If you are going away please get your PCC done and nominate someone for collection during your absence that usually takes few days.


----------



## Leo1986

medical tests should be done Before of after lodge the visa papers ??


----------



## idad

Is there anyone who lodged their application in June who got a grant or been contacted by a case officer?
Just curious  

Congratulations everyone who got a grant today!


----------



## lovetosmack

Leo1986 said:


> medical tests should be done Before of after lodge the visa papers ??


DIBP recommends doing it before lodging the visa to speed up the process. Read here - Arranging a Health Examination


----------



## sandysehta

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Yessssssssssssssss... Its GRANT baby...:becky:
> Just received the confirmation emial. I really can't express my feelings...
> Anyways, its the time for PARTY....:dance::dance::dance::dance::third::rofl::rofl:
> 
> A BIG Thanks to all my friends..
> 
> Best of luck for all the sweet hearts who are expecting the golden email.:amen:


Congrats Kiran! You are my direct competitor now in Aussie job market 



ausquest said:


> This week is for 261111s  Maybe we should form a smaller group to discuss our further options (ie job hunt, travel plans, settling in). Please PM me if interested, I will create a google group or similar stuff...


Count me in ausquest


----------



## psuresh0207

Hi All,

I have submitted my application on 16 May and I am not sure if the CO is allocated or not. How will we know if the CO is allocated?

-Suresh.


----------



## lifebeyond

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my application on 16 May and I am not sure if the CO is allocated or not. How will we know if the CO is allocated?
> 
> -Suresh.


U or your agent will get an email stating the team no and case officer name.
Some cases , case officers are allocated late like 1-1.5 months and sometimes are not allocated at all and the applicants do get direct grants too.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## psuresh0207

lifebeyond said:


> U or your agent will get an email stating the team no and case officer name.
> Some cases , case officers are allocated late like 1-1.5 months and sometimes are not allocated at all and the applicants do get direct grants too.
> Wish you all the best.


oh Thank You very much lifebyond. I am just waiting for some contact. will see till when I need to wait.

-Suresh.


----------



## enida

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Yessssssssssssssss... Its GRANT baby...:becky:
> Just received the confirmation emial. I really can't express my feelings...
> Anyways, its the time for PARTY....:dance::dance::dance::dance::third::rofl::rofl:
> 
> A BIG Thanks to all my friends..
> 
> Best of luck for all the sweet hearts who are expecting the golden email.:amen:


Congrats and lots of luck.


----------



## lifebeyond

Hi friends,
Tomorrow i am completing 3 months since i had lodged for visa so thats like the granting time frame for 189 visas. I believe 75% of applicants get their grants before this time-frame. Also after following these forums I reliased that most of applicants from India do get their grants within 3 months. Also my agent had send a mail to the Brisbane team 34 for followup. But there is no reply from CO till date which is making me worried and getting restless/sleepless too Can anyone give me hope and should it take much longer in my case based on my timeline.
Also if its more than 3 months do we get a delay mail from Diac/CO.
Thanks Thanks all


----------



## chandana

Hi Friends,

After getting the visa grant letter, are there any other steps that we need to do before moving to AUS? Although I'm highly thrilled after receiving the letter yesterday, just want to know if there are other "must-do" tasks involved with the process.

Not sure whether there is a separate forum which discusses about post-grant topics.

Also, is there any value getting the visa label on the passport, since the cost is AUD 150 for each (I need to spend AUD 450 for my family). I might consider this if it's worth it. 

Thanks again guys...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

TheExpatriate said:


> NYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> IT'S A GRANT BABY ........
> 
> 
> GRANT GRANT GRANT GRANT ....... WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I AM ON CLOUD 9 ........ Will come back to post more details later !


Congrats  good job!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

tipzstamatic said:


> I sent a follow up email to inquire about the status of the application a couple of hours ago following the "a reply should be expected within 7 days" from their auto-reply email and now I just received a mail that i've been granted the 189 visa!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their results!


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mamunvega said:


> yahooooooooooo...........Finallllllyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy I gotttttttttttttttttttt the GRANTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT This Morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :clap2:


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ange76600 said:


> Another one guys: why 189 visa grants are going faster than 190 visa?
> Thanks for your return mates.


Because when you count 1 to 200, 189 comes before 190.  

Kidding!


----------



## V&I

Hi all, I am newcomer here. I would kindly ask you to answer on my question. I loaded a visa 17th of June and medicine 3th of July. But I still haven’t got CO. Tell me please why there is delay with allocation of CO?

190 - Engineering Manager (133211), AIM - 4.02.2014; IELTS General L7, R8,5, W6,5, S8 - 08.03.2014; EOI - 23/05/2014; Visa sub - 17/06/2014; PCC - 21/06/2014; Med – 03/07/2014


----------



## mandy2137

V&I said:


> Hi all, I am newcomer here. I would kindly ask you to answer on my question. I loaded a visa 17th of June and medicine 3th of July. But I still haven’t got CO. Tell me please why there is delay with allocation of CO?
> 
> 190 - Engineering Manager (133211), AIM - 4.02.2014; IELTS General L7, R8,5, W6,5, S8 - 08.03.2014; EOI - 23/05/2014; Visa sub - 17/06/2014; PCC - 21/06/2014; Med – 03/07/2014


It takes little time dear


----------



## MaxTheWolf

raijatt said:


> Brrrruuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> GOT THE GRANT GUYSSS.
> SOOOOOO EXCITED.
> 
> Thankyou WAHEGURU


Congrats!


----------



## mandy2137

raijatt said:


> Brrrruuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> GOT THE GRANT GUYSSS.
> SOOOOOO EXCITED.
> 
> Thankyou WAHEGURU


Congrats mate,

I am also from Punjab, where you from?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ausquest said:


> Finally, it is a direct grant!!! I cant thank enough to this forum to keep the hope alive.
> 
> Timeline:
> Code: 261111 (ICT BA)
> ACS Application: 3 Oct, 2013
> ACS +ve: 9 Jan 2014
> EOI: Jan 15 2014 (for 190) but changed to 189 on Feb 25 (as Vic SS rejected)
> Invite: 26 May 2014
> Lodge: 30 May 2014
> Indian PCC: 4 June 2014
> Medical: 11 June 2014
> All document front loaded
> 
> Direct Grant: 22 Jul 2014 :whoo:


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jaideepf1407 said:


> Good Morning Gents,
> Finally got my Grant Mail today Morning.Thanks to a lot of you guys who helped me along the way.Did it on my own without any Agent.
> Will write down my Experience in a couple of days.
> 
> Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


Congrats!  what a relief! I have seen you here for long.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Arunvas said:


> Sri Rama Jayam!!!
> 
> With the blessings of all the Gods and Goddesses all-around this universe:
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2: My family was granted with Australian P.R. last Friday, Australian time :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> This was almost 1.5 years struggle for me to achieve and I thank all my friends in this forum for their continued support since my very first post :hail:
> 
> Every phase of my PR journey was a huge roller-coaster ride and finally all settled for better :mad2: :deadhorse:
> 
> I have updated my signature today with the detailed timelines! I’ll continue to float around this forum for a few more months and will share my suggestions to the best of my knowledge :rockon:


Congrats! Finally haa!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sandysehta said:


> When you are going through Hell keep going!
> I did and I came out of it eace:eace:eace:eace:
> By the grace of God got my grant today
> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

vinod4141 said:


> Got the grant letter today from GSM team 2.
> 
> 189 - Software Engineer
> 
> Time lines:
> 
> Invitation: 23/03/2014
> Visa Applied : 11/04/2014
> CO : 15/05/2014
> Medical : 17/06/2014
> PCC : 17/07/2014
> Grant : 22/07/2014
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of the forum for their constant support and encouragement.


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

chandana said:


> WISH GRANTED!!!
> 
> Just received the confirmation mail from my agent. Can't explain the feeling of a great accomplishment, and all the hard work finally paying off.
> 
> Even though my processing was done through the agent, I couldn't have done it if it weren't for the invaluable experiences, comments, view points and most importantly the moral support. A big THANK YOU for all members in this forum!
> 
> Best of luck for all the guys and gals expecting the golden letter, and keep holding on...
> 
> I will continue to be an active member of this forum.


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

kvish4u said:


> Folks, got my grant today. Thanks for all the assistance


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Kiran.Nazre said:


> Yessssssssssssssss... Its GRANT baby...:becky:
> Just received the confirmation emial. I really can't express my feelings...
> Anyways, its the time for PARTY....:dance::dance::dance::dance::third::rofl::rofl:
> 
> A BIG Thanks to all my friends..
> 
> Best of luck for all the sweet hearts who are expecting the golden email.:amen:


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

lovetosmack said:


>


Congrats! Your wait had been long! Finally!


----------



## lifebeyond

lifebeyond said:


> Hi friends,
> Tomorrow i am completing 3 months since i had lodged for visa so thats like the granting time frame for 189 visas. I believe 75% of applicants get their grants before this time-frame. Also after following these forums I reliased that most of applicants from India do get their grants within 3 months. Also my agent had send a mail to the Brisbane team 34 for followup. But there is no reply from CO till date which is making me worried and getting restless/sleepless too Can anyone give me hope and should it take much longer in my case based on my timeline.
> Also if its more than 3 months do we get a delay mail from Diac/CO.
> Thanks Thanks all


Someone pls look into this post


----------



## Hunter85

lifebeyond said:


> Someone pls look into this post



Standard processing time for 189 is 6 months, after mid-februrary they stopped issuing visa grants to 190 and focused more on 189s, thats why after march standard processing times for 189 was changed to 3 months. In max 1 week they will again refresh their data regarding CO allocation and standard processing times, there you can see if you case has CO or not. if you go way back in November 2013 or July 2013 you will see that generally 190s were getting their visas in 2-3 months and 189s around 4 months. Hope this helps


----------



## Hunter85

guys just 1 question, according to your experience, if CO asks for PCC and after you submit your PCC , will he/she will request additional documents like : evidence of age, birth certificate, work experience related documents? Or they just review your case and request required documentation only once?


----------



## lifebeyond

lifebeyond said:


> Hi friends,
> Tomorrow i am completing 3 months since i had lodged for visa so thats like the granting time frame for 189 visas. I believe 75% of applicants get their grants before this time-frame. Also after following these forums I reliased that most of applicants from India do get their grants within 3 months. Also my agent had send a mail to the Brisbane team 34 for followup. But there is no reply from CO till date which is making me worried and getting restless/sleepless too Can anyone give me hope and should it take much longer in my case based on my timeline.
> Also if its more than 3 months do we get a delay mail from Diac/CO.
> Thanks Thanks all


Someone pls look into this post


----------



## sas119

lifebeyond said:


> Someone pls look into this post


Hi lifebeyond.. As pointed out by experts, your grant I just around the corner. You should be rest assured atleast by the fact that you do have a CO looking after your case and he\she was allocated to your file almost within lodgement of your visa. Look at my timelines. I am in even more precarious situation than you as its been almost 2 months and a week (67 days all inclusive) and I do not have any communication from DIAC or CO yet. Maybe because I just uploaded my final pending document (PCC) just couple of days back. Not sure.

No one can convincingly say how the process of CO allocation and grant works but one thing is for sure if you do have an official communication from CO, you can expect your grant soon. If you go by the GSM CO allocation timelines mentioned on the site which was last revviewed on 17th June, it says cases uptil 3rd March 2014 have been assigned to processing teams. If thats the case how can do you explain the case of some people out here who lodged in April\May\June and even July having allocated a CO for their cases and even getting a grant.

I am just praying and keeping fingers crossed. Thats the best that can be done. Keep faith and believe in god. You will hear the news soon. Goodluck !!!


----------



## $hadow

lovetosmack said:


> DIBP recommends doing it before lodging the visa to speed up the process. Read here - Arranging a Health Examination


According to the information from the site



> I have already lodged my Australian visa application
> 
> *You will be advised by email or by your case officer* what health examinations you need to do (if any). You will then be requested to complete these examinations within a certain time period. Please wait until your visa case officer contacts you, do not use the My Health Declarations service if you have already lodged a visa application. It will delay processing of your visa application.
> Note: To minimise processing delays, you should complete your required health examinations as soon as possible after your case officer has advised you to do so.


----------



## mah

Just pray and cool down

Good luck


----------



## prseeker

lovetosmack said:


>


I am as happy as u must be about u r grant , if not more 
Congratulations brother , best of luck


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Hunter85 said:


> guys just 1 question, according to your experience, if CO asks for PCC and after you submit your PCC , will he/she will request additional documents like : evidence of age, birth certificate, work experience related documents? Or they just review your case and request required documentation only once?


Normally it is one time, but you can never be assured of that.
Sometimes from oversight the co might have missed out asking you for some docs with pcc, so he may again mail you.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## lifebeyond

sas119 said:


> Hi lifebeyond.. As pointed out by experts, your grant I just around the corner. You should be rest assured atleast by the fact that you do have a CO looking after your case and he\she was allocated to your file almost within lodgement of your visa. Look at my timelines. I am in even more precarious situation than you as its been almost 2 months and a week (67 days all inclusive) and I do not have any communication from DIAC or CO yet. Maybe because I just uploaded my final pending document (PCC) just couple of days back. Not sure.
> 
> No one can convincingly say how the process of CO allocation and grant works but one thing is for sure if you do have an official communication from CO, you can expect your grant soon. If you go by the GSM CO allocation timelines mentioned on the site which was last revviewed on 17th June, it says cases uptil 3rd March 2014 have been assigned to processing teams. If thats the case how can do you explain the case of some people out here who lodged in April\May\June and even July having allocated a CO for their cases and even getting a grant.
> 
> I am just praying and keeping fingers crossed. Thats the best that can be done. Keep faith and believe in god. You will hear the news soon. Goodluck !!!



Thanks sas119,
Appreciate your reply and I realise there r many people on the same boat and it feels good to get such supportive replies . I know sometimes the follow up of mails and grant gets a lot tedious and impatient knowing things are around the corner but one doesn't know what to expect and when . Meanwhile , I wish you and others a timely grant. Cheers . Thanks again .


----------



## Nishant Dundas

lifebeyond said:


> Thanks sas119,
> Appreciate your reply and I realise there r many people on the same boat and it feels good to get such supportive replies . I know sometimes the follow up of mails and grant gets a lot tedious and impatient knowing things are around the corner but one doesn't know what to expect and when . Meanwhile , I wish you and others a timely grant. Cheers . Thanks again .


My friend I would advise you to just log off from all things and just be busy in your life for now, divert your mind..
Best of my dear forum friends!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## monte1

lifebeyond said:


> Someone pls look into this post


May be my timeline would give you a breather...


----------



## javimesa

Hi Guys,

Last week I received this mail:

_Mr XXXX,



On 13 January 2014, you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect visa (class/subclass SI189). The score stated in the invitation was 65. This score was based on the information you provided in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI). 



I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based. I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect as follows :



• claimed to have employment experience of at least 96 months in 10 years immediately before you received the invitation, when you have only evidenced skilled employment for at least 60 months in 10 years immediately before you received the invitation as determined by your skills assessment from ACS dated 13 December 2013. Your skills assessment states that only employment after May 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.



I find that your invitation score is actually 60.



I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.



I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.



As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’). 



I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.



If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.



Please respond by email to gsm.brisbaneAimmi.gov.au stating, ‘I give/do not give (please delete incorrect one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.’



If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information. 



Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made._

I reply with this:
_
Dear XXXXX,

I give consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.

Please let me know if anything else is needed.

Regards_

It has been a week since that and I haven´t had any news. Should I worry about?


----------



## Sidsab

lovetosmack said:


> My timelines & CO were
> 
> 190 | 262113 | eVisa - 03 Apr 2014 | AT4 --> AT2 --> CO LE | Grant - 23-Jul-2014
> +Dependent Mother
> 
> Got asked for Written explanation for providing SSC certificates as Evidence of DoB & Qualifying marksheets to be attached to the medium of instruction certificate.


Hi,
Congrats on your grant. I lodged my visa 189 on June 26th and I used my
Ssc certificate as proof doe Date of Birth. Could you share what was 
The written explanation you provided? In my case my parents never 
Applied for DOB certificate and I always used Ssc. Your response will help me.

Thanks
Sidsab


----------



## TheExpatriate

javimesa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last week I received this mail:
> 
> _Mr XXXX,
> 
> 
> 
> On 13 January 2014, you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect visa (class/subclass SI189). The score stated in the invitation was 65. This score was based on the information you provided in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI).
> 
> 
> 
> I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based. I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect as follows :
> 
> 
> 
> • claimed to have employment experience of at least 96 months in 10 years immediately before you received the invitation, when you have only evidenced skilled employment for at least 60 months in 10 years immediately before you received the invitation as determined by your skills assessment from ACS dated 13 December 2013. Your skills assessment states that only employment after May 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that your invitation score is actually 60.
> 
> 
> 
> I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> 
> 
> I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> 
> 
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> 
> 
> I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Please respond by email to gsm.brisbaneAimmi.gov.au stating, ‘I give/do not give (please delete incorrect one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.’
> 
> 
> 
> If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information.
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made._
> 
> I reply with this:
> _
> Dear XXXXX,
> 
> I give consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.
> 
> Please let me know if anything else is needed.
> 
> Regards_
> 
> It has been a week since that and I haven´t had any news. Should I worry about?



They are telling you in sugarcoated form that they are refusing your application


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

Hi guys,

Is there any other way to pay the 189 visa fees except the credit card? Please share your experiences. Can it be paid by Australian bank debit card?


----------



## bigdaddy

TheExpatriate said:


> They are telling you in sugarcoated form that they are refusing your application


If they have to refuse then they don't request permission to correct the score for their records. They would straightway reject with reasons. I guess the officer is kind hearted and still going to give a Grant. 

But if a grant is given, its surely going to raise eyebrows as the queue was jumped. Either ways, in my view, you should get the grant in a weeks time but if you get a refusal, then you have to pay for the mistake.

Believe in almighty and pray for the best


----------



## plvbr

Hi guys,

I have a doubt about qualifications and work experience for Australia skilled migration. I would really appreciate it if you could provide me with an answer to my simple question.

I've read is that the work experience is only valid after your LAST qualification. Is that true?

In my case I have an MSc from May 2013 and a BSc from Jan 2010. Will my experience only count from May 2013? After all I would be qualified to perform my job from Jan 2010, so I don't see why an MSc would actually make my life more difficult rather than easier.

It doesn't sound right, but that's what I read in other posts... Could you please advise?


----------



## TheExpatriate

bigdaddy said:


> If they have to refuse then they don't request permission to correct the score for their records. They would straightway reject with reasons. I guess the officer is kind hearted and still going to give a Grant. But if a grant is given, its surely going to raise eyebrows as the queue was jumped. Either ways, in my view, you should get the grant in a weeks time but if you get a refusal, then you have to pay for the mistake. Believe in almighty and pray for the best



Read those two paragraphs from the CO letter and tell me how the officer will not refuse :


1-
As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant&#146;s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (&#145;invitation score)

2-
Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made


----------



## arjunsydney

bigdaddy said:


> If they have to refuse then they don't request permission to correct the score for their records. They would straightway reject with reasons. I guess the officer is kind hearted and still going to give a Grant.
> 
> But if a grant is given, its surely going to raise eyebrows as the queue was jumped. Either ways, in my view, you should get the grant in a weeks time but if you get a refusal, then you have to pay for the mistake.
> 
> Believe in almighty and pray for the best


Exactly they are asking his permission to correct his score. !!


----------



## vinoth986

sas119 said:


> Congrats Kiran. All the best.
> 
> Considering the fact that many of us who lodged visas in May and June are still awaiting CO allocations and also most of us have had uploaded all documents by now, can we assume there are bright chances for a direct grant ? What in your opinion is the cause for CO not getting allocated ? Is it specific to a certain SOL ? I don't think even that might be the case.This is a case with a handful whereas I have known of some cases where people who have got CO's even after having lodged the visa in July 1st week ? The theory and setup doesn't seem convincing enough ?
> 
> Your thoughts are highly appreciated..


My timeline is exactly same as urs. I also lodged visa on 17th May and awaiting for co/direct grant(being optimistic). As far as I have googled, our job code is pending since last week of april. Software engineers had grants who submitted in April. But haven't noticed anyone who submitted in May and got grant. Though am seeing other job codes are getting grants even if the submission was in June. Probably, they look for certain job codes only this cycle and ours might come in next cycle. I guess Our programming language syllabus should include aus grant selection algorithm next year as it seems very complex one to estimate.

All analysis are on my own experience and it may be wrong also. Only when all others share their waiting griefs for our job code, we will come to know.


----------



## vinod4141

sandysehta said:


> Congrats Vinod! Where r u headed? Are u single or migrating with family?


Thanks Sandy, Not yet decided on the city. I am migrating with Family but would travel alone until finding a job.


----------



## immigbird

arjunsydney said:


> Exactly they are asking his permission to correct his score. !!


I think if they were to refuse the visa they would have assessed the visa file against 65 points and voila ... reject.
But since he asks the permission to modify the unintended mistake, and since he states that 60 points would have still resulted in an invitation therfore I expect a grant.
Who knows !


----------



## plvbr

immigbird said:


> I think if they were to refuse the visa they would have assessed the visa file against 65 points and voila ... reject.
> But since he asks the permission to modify the unintended mistake, and since he states that 60 points would have still resulted in an invitation therfore I expect a grant.
> Who knows !


Is it normal for case officers to be this nice?


----------



## immigbird

plvbr said:


> Is it normal for case officers to be this nice?



My dear friend, I cant speculate their intention. However I dont think they are conspirating against our friend here specially that the CO states its an unintended mistake and that he would have received his invitation anyways and since this mistake is common for many applicants as we witnessed many similar stories here, I think they wouldnt consider it a serious offence and give a grant and we heard of a case were the same mistake happened and a visa was granted already. No need to worry I think.


----------



## immigbird

Moreover they dont need to lie about their intention to refuse a visa and ask for a permission to correct the application. They would have done it directly and no one would blame them.


----------



## soeid

immigbird said:


> I think if they were to refuse the visa they would have assessed the visa file against 65 points and voila ... reject.
> But since he asks the permission to modify the unintended mistake, and since he states that 60 points would have still resulted in an invitation therfore I expect a grant.
> Who knows !


Did you check if your occupation has a point threashold to be invited?


----------



## King_of_the_ring

I m super pissed with the way you guys have misinterpreted the statement. Either glasses should b provided or else IELTs scores should b revoked for those who made those statement. 

Dude u guys jumped at the conclusion without carefully reading what has been written. Especially 'The Expatriate' guy. DUDE PLS GET A LIFE. Don't try to act like a DIAC's CO. Even they r not harsh as you 'decided' the fate of other guys. Pls think before you say some thing its an indication of wisdom.

LISTEN RE-READ the CO's statement. If can't I am putting it here and re-read with your eyes wide opened.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I find that your invitation score is actually 60.

I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied. <<< RE READ PLS!

I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Don't get harsh so easily. Getting in line does not mean there is no courtesy call. We all are waiting and have suffered.

In the entire statement *IN MY HUMBLE OPINION* I did not see at any point of rejecting his visa. Just a correction of the claim + *luckily* cut-off of that invite was 60 + the guy got 60 enough mark which does NOT lead to the rejection of his visa application!

FEW DEEP BREATHS PLS!


----------



## fullerms

javimesa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last week I received this mail:
> 
> _Mr XXXX,
> 
> 
> I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect.
> 
> I find that your invitation score is actually 60.
> 
> I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> 
> I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> 
> I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.
> 
> _


_

The case officer is asking for permission to reduce the points to 60 before evaluating the application. There is no guarantee that the application will be granted, but at the same time it will not be rejected due to this mistake by the applicant.

Some of you guys need to retake your IELTS reading test _


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

King_of_the_ring said:


> I m super pissed with the way you guys have misinterpreted the statement. Either glasses should b provided or else IELTs scores should b revoked for those who made those statement.
> 
> Dude u guys jumped at the conclusion without carefully reading what has been written. Especially 'The Expatriate' guy. DUDE PLS GET A LIFE. Don't try to act like a DIAC's CO. Even they r not harsh as you 'decided' the fate of other guys. Pls think before you say some thing its an indication of wisdom.
> 
> LISTEN RE-READ the CO's statement. If can't I am putting it here and re-read with your eyes wide opened.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I find that your invitation score is actually 60.
> 
> I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied. <<< RE READ PLS!
> 
> I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Don't get harsh so easily. Getting in line does not mean there is no courtesy call. We all are waiting and have suffered.
> 
> In the entire statement *IN MY HUMBLE OPINION* I did not see at any point of rejecting his visa. Just a correction of the claim + *luckily* cut-off of that invite was 60 + the guy got 60 enough mark which does NOT lead to the rejection of his visa application!
> 
> FEW DEEP BREATHS PLS!


I believe this forum is more of a therupatic place... Of course, no one here is an insider of CO office. 

If someone is asking for an opinion others are just sharing their observation or understanding on the subject. 

Expatriate is one of the most helpful person here I know among many here. So I would not doubt his intentions. He was just pointing to the guidelines provided in the past before submitting visa application but from mail it seems CO keep other options too with them.

So let this place be like a family, if you still have issues resolve it by doing PM to each other.

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## longbacks

Hello

I have been a follwer of this great forum and learned a great deal. And now I thank everyone for the great inputs and information. 

I have received a grant today for 189!

previously allocated by GSM7 but final grant was from GSM 23.


----------



## arjunsydney

longbacks said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been a follwer of this great forum and learned a great deal. And now I thank everyone for the great inputs and information.
> 
> I have received a grant today for 189!
> 
> previously allocated by GSM7 but final grant was from GSM 23.


Congrats longbacks...please share your timelines


----------



## longbacks

Hi arjunsydney,

Apprently I dont know how to use the siganture  Hopefully this one works ..

IELTS - June 22, 2013 ( 8,8,8,7) ACS result (Software Engineer)-November 14,2013 +ve (deducted 6 years) Acs appeal November 26, 2013 (no change) ACS result (Analyst Programmer) April 16, 2014 (deducted 4 years) EOI Submitted (60 points) April 17,2014 -Invited May 12. Visa Lodged -June 1, 2014 Uploaded Docs June 7,2014 - contacted by CO - June 24, 2014 Meds - July 3,2014 PCC1 - July 8, 2014 PCC2 -July 15, 2014 Visa Grant - July 24, 2014 






arjunsydney said:


> Congrats longbacks...please share your timelines


----------



## Sidsab

Sidsab said:


> Hi,
> Congrats on your grant. I lodged my visa 189 on June 26th and I used my
> Ssc certificate as proof doe Date of Birth. Could you share what was
> The written explanation you provided? In my case my parents never
> Applied for DOB certificate and I always used Ssc. Your response will help me.
> 
> Thanks
> Sidsab


Anyone? Would be good to see a response. Thanks.


----------



## arjunsydney

longbacks said:


> Hi arjunsydney,
> 
> Apprently I dont know how to use the siganture  Hopefully this one works ..
> 
> IELTS - June 22, 2013 ( 8,8,8,7) ACS result (Software Engineer)-November 14,2013 +ve (deducted 6 years) Acs appeal November 26, 2013 (no change) ACS result (Analyst Programmer) April 16, 2014 (deducted 4 years) EOI Submitted (60 points) April 17,2014 -Invited May 12. Visa Lodged -June 1, 2014 Uploaded Docs June 7,2014 - contacted by CO - June 24, 2014 Meds - July 3,2014 PCC1 - July 8, 2014 PCC2 -July 15, 2014 Visa Grant - July 24, 2014


Yes..This suits absolutely fine . I believe that your are among the first ones from those who had lodge their visa in June.
So when are you planning to fly...One more thing did you upload your form 80


----------



## longbacks

arjunsydney said:


> Yes..This suits absolutely fine . I believe that your are among the first ones from those who had lodge their visa in June.
> So when are you planning to fly...One more thing did you upload your form 80


Yeah, I lodged June first and when I replied to the Co the email address was changed to GSM.allocated. Im planning to go for first entry after christmas time. No form 80 was required from me as well.


----------



## Surfer127

Finally !! I have reached at this stage.


----------



## tomato_juice

longbacks said:


> IELTS - June 22, 2013 ( 8,8,8,7) ACS result (Software Engineer)-November 14,2013 +ve (deducted 6 years) Acs appeal November 26, 2013 (no change) ACS result (Analyst Programmer) April 16, 2014 (deducted 4 years) EOI Submitted (60 points) April 17,2014 -Invited May 12. Visa Lodged -June 1, 2014 Uploaded Docs June 7,2014 - contacted by CO - June 24, 2014 Meds - July 3,2014 PCC1 - July 8, 2014 PCC2 -July 15, 2014 Visa Grant - July 24, 2014


Hi longbacks

What an awesome timeline. My congrats with visa granted.


----------



## austrailadream

longbacks said:


> Hi arjunsydney,
> 
> Apprently I dont know how to use the siganture  Hopefully this one works ..
> 
> IELTS - June 22, 2013 ( 8,8,8,7) ACS result (Software Engineer)-November 14,2013 +ve (deducted 6 years) Acs appeal November 26, 2013 (no change) ACS result (Analyst Programmer) April 16, 2014 (deducted 4 years) EOI Submitted (60 points) April 17,2014 -Invited May 12. Visa Lodged -June 1, 2014 Uploaded Docs June 7,2014 - contacted by CO - June 24, 2014 Meds - July 3,2014 PCC1 - July 8, 2014 PCC2 -July 15, 2014 Visa Grant - July 24, 2014


Congrats man. What an awesome timeline!!!

You seem to be the first guy on this forum who applied in June and already granted. I too applied in June but late of it. Seems like things are rolling over for June applicants as well. 

But out of curiosity, I just wonder how DIBP picks up the applications. It should be based on the date of application submission but it apprently does not seem to be the case since some of the guys from May are still waiting for CO allocation. Anyway, it is really great to know that yours have come through so fast!!


----------



## longbacks

austrailadream said:


> Congrats man. What an awesome timeline!!!
> 
> You seem to be the first guy on this forum who applied in June and already granted. I too applied in June but late of it. Seems like things are rolling over for June applicants as well.
> 
> But out of curiosity, I just wonder how DIBP picks up the applications. It should be based on the date of application submission but it apprently does not seem to be the case since some of the guys from May are still waiting for CO allocation. Anyway, it is really great to know that yours have come through so fast!!


Thanks sir! Yeah I belive you will get your grant soon. Not sure how they pick it up but i notice it depends on your nominated skill plus country you are working in.


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

I am trying to create an immi account. With same details my agent is also using an immi account. If I import details to a new account will it make any impact on my agents access.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## vip

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am trying to create an immi account. With same details my agent is also using an immi account. If I import details to a new account will it make any impact on my agents access.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


No it doesnt. while importing it will present some options on user type, just choose applicant and not agent in that


----------



## austrailadream

longbacks said:


> Thanks sir! Yeah I belive you will get your grant soon. Not sure how they pick it up but i notice it depends on your nominated skill plus country you are working in.


In that case, My ANZCO code is exactly same as yours.  But I am working in China. Maybe it is not a bright side of my application? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chuminh

austrailadream said:


> In that case, My ANZCO code is exactly same as yours.  But I am working in China. Maybe it is not a bright side of my application? :fingerscrossed:


relax, I also am applying for 2611 on 20 of June from vietnam, I will post in this forum once I get the grant. as long as you lodge, you will receive it unless there is any fraudulent infos


----------



## fullerms

longbacks said:


> Thanks sir! Yeah I belive you will get your grant soon. Not sure how they pick it up but i notice it depends on your nominated skill plus country you are working in.


i work in Singapore too, hoping to get my grant in the next two weeks. I don't have a CO yet, praying for a direct grant.


----------



## dhanu

austrailadream said:


> In that case, My ANZCO code is exactly same as yours.  But I am working in China. Maybe it is not a bright side of my application? :fingerscrossed:


Mine also the same.. Hope we all will get this soon  

submitted 189 visa on May 28


----------



## friendlysan

Hi Everybody
I have a question regarding docs to be submitted for ACS skills assessment & visa applications in general:

1. What do I do with the docs which already are in soft format i.e. payslips (in pdf already), bank statement etc. which are already available with me in soft format? - *Do I upload them as-is* OR 
*take a print out and have those notarized and then scan them and upload in the system?*
2. About hard copies of my docs, do I take a xerox of these and have it notarized and then scan them and upload in the system or can I simply scan their colored copy and upload?

Help deeply appreciated!!


----------



## longbacks

dhanu said:


> Mine also the same.. Hope we all will get this soon
> 
> submitted 189 visa on May 28



Yeah, I believe as long as you have the required documents uploaded the chances of grant is high. About the timeline, I think there are some countries that needs to have further background checks on their side.

Hopefully everyone will have their grants soon! cheers !


----------



## wish

Bro, 

How did you obtain singapore PCC without CO letter? Me also from Singapore.. same time line as yours .... waiting for CO to apply my PCC....




fullerms said:


> i work in Singapore too, hoping to get my grant in the next two weeks. I don't have a CO yet, praying for a direct grant.


----------



## longbacks

friendlysan said:


> Hi Everybody
> I have a question regarding docs to be submitted for ACS skills assessment & visa applications in general:
> 
> 1. What do I do with the docs which already are in soft format i.e. payslips (in pdf already), bank statement etc. which are already available with me in soft format? - *Do I upload them as-is* OR
> *take a print out and have those notarized and then scan them and upload in the system?*
> 2. About hard copies of my docs, do I take a xerox of these and have it notarized and then scan them and upload in the system or can I simply scan their colored copy and upload?
> 
> Help deeply appreciated!!


Hello,

On my case, I just uploaded the soft copies directly since its considered original. As for the hardcopies I believe most of this are the required documents like Cert of employment, Birth Certificates, diploma, government issued certs and etc.. then this might need to be notarized as this will be the base reference. I think you have done this already for your Skill assement though.


----------



## austrailadream

dhanu said:


> Mine also the same.. Hope we all will get this soon
> 
> submitted 189 visa on May 28



Good luck. Mine will take rather longer than usual applicants since I have a medical condition and it will be referred and will take 5 weeks turnaround time. As long as it is approved I am okay with this delay. I am quite good at being patience. Already tested and proved.


----------



## rockyrambo

longbacks said:


> Hello,
> 
> On my case, I just uploaded the soft copies directly since its considered original. As for the hardcopies I believe most of this are the required documents like Cert of employment, Birth Certificates, diploma, government issued certs and etc.. then this might need to be notarized as this will be the base reference. I think you have done this already for your Skill assement though.


The hard copies can be uploaded through their colored scans. That is sufficient for the visa application. No need to notarize them then.


----------



## bigdaddy

fullerms said:


> i work in Singapore too, hoping to get my grant in the next two weeks. I don't have a CO yet, praying for a direct grant.


wish you good luck


----------



## friendlysan

rockyrambo said:


> The hard copies can be uploaded through their colored scans. That is sufficient for the visa application. No need to notarize them then.


Thanks for your response longbacks, actually am yet to send my docs for assessment so should I take the print out of soft copies to notarize or send them as-is for ACS 'assessment' ?


----------



## V&I

Guys, maybe the reason we haven’t got CO is because we have organised medical before the CO allocation. What do you think about my consideration? Again, I am newcomer, so may be my question doesn’t have a sense.

*My timeline* 
190 - Engineering Manager (133211), AIM - 4.02.2014; IELTS General L7, R8,5, W6,5, S8 - 08.03.2014; EOI - 23/05/2014; Visa loaded - 17/06/2014; PCC - 21/06/2014; Med – 03/07/2014


----------



## longbacks

friendlysan said:


> Thanks for your response longbacks, actually am yet to send my docs for assessment so should I take the print out of soft copies to notarize or send them as-is for ACS 'assessment' ?


As for the required docs for ACS, you need to have it notarized/certified based on the assessing body. you may check the ACS website for that as well.

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment

3. Upload all your documentation as *certified copies *into the Online Application Form in PDF format.
 Consolidate all pages into one PDF document for each qualification and each employment entry.
 Scan documents at a low resolution setting of no higher than 200 DPI.
 Maximum 3MB per PDF upload.
 Ensure your PDF files are not “Password” protected or read only.

ref : https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## jaideepf1407

TheExpatriate said:


> Read those two paragraphs from the CO letter and tell me how the officer will not refuse : 1- As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant&#146;s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (&#145;invitation score) 2- Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made


You are mistaken.They are asking to correct his points.He has a chance

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


----------



## sas119

V&I said:


> Guys, maybe the reason we haven’t got CO is because we have organised medical before the CO allocation. What do you think about my consideration? Again, I am newcomer, so may be my question doesn’t have a sense.
> 
> *My timeline*
> 190 - Engineering Manager (133211), AIM - 4.02.2014; IELTS General L7, R8,5, W6,5, S8 - 08.03.2014; EOI - 23/05/2014; Visa loaded - 17/06/2014; PCC - 21/06/2014; Med – 03/07/2014


Organising medicals has nothing to do with CO allocation. DIAC recommends providing all documents one by one after visa lodgement one of which is undergoing medicals. There are so many of our fellow buddies here who have undergone medicals long before CO allocation and have got their grants. I am still figuring out what could be the reason so many of us are yet to be allocated to a processing team.

I am a May e-visa applicant as you can see from the timeline in my signature.
Wish you and all others waiting good luck and speedy grant\CO allocation .


----------



## jaideepf1407

King_of_the_ring said:


> I m super pissed with the way you guys have misinterpreted the statement. Either glasses should b provided or else IELTs scores should b revoked for those who made those statement. Dude u guys jumped at the conclusion without carefully reading what has been written. Especially 'The Expatriate' guy. DUDE PLS GET A LIFE. Don't try to act like a DIAC's CO. Even they r not harsh as you 'decided' the fate of other guys. Pls think before you say some thing its an indication of wisdom. LISTEN RE-READ the CO's statement. If can't I am putting it here and re-read with your eyes wide opened. ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ I find that your invitation score is actually 60. I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied. <<< RE READ PLS! I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Don't get harsh so easily. Getting in line does not mean there is no courtesy call. We all are waiting and have suffered. In the entire statement *IN MY HUMBLE OPINION* I did not see at any point of rejecting his visa. Just a correction of the claim + *luckily* cut-off of that invite was 60 + the guy got 60 enough mark which does NOT lead to the rejection of his visa application! FEW DEEP BREATHS PLS!


Good stuff Mate.Expatriate is a bit negative at times.

Ships Engineer 231212. 189 Lodged:13 May. CO: 26th May. Meds: 31st May. PCC & Form 80: 9th June. Grant : 22/07/2014


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

The reference letter which I submitted for ACS had a different address than the current address of the same company(The comppany have shifted the office to a different location in the same city).

Q1. Do I need to submit any kind of form since the new reference submitted to the CO have different address?

Q2. I had misplaced the salary slips for the first few years of employment. I asked the HR to issue me 4 salary slips for each year which they did. But the salary slips which they issued me have the new address and they are denying to issue me salary slips with old address what should I do?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## adrbec

Hi. My wife has a uk diploma in nursing and has has nearly 9 years experience in her field, I have read that only a degree will do now, is this true or will experience play a part. Although she is doing the top up and will complete it next May anyway but am applying now


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> The reference letter which I submitted for ACS had a different address than the current address of the same company(The comppany have shifted the office to a different location in the same city).
> 
> Q1. Do I need to submit any kind of form since the new reference submitted to the CO have different address?
> 
> Q2. I had misplaced the salary slips for the first few years of employment. I asked the HR to issue me 4 salary slips for each year which they did. But the salary slips which they issued me have the new address and they are denying to issue me salary slips with old address what should I do?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


I dont think address count anywhere in acs or visa lodgement.

Just provide whatever you have. 

You are giving proof of salary...not address proof

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## dineshb

*Us pcc*

Hi Guys,

Quick question about US PCC. How to obtain while in India. I have stayed in Us for 9 years and am not able to find out the process and place to do it.

Thx

BR/ DB


----------



## AussiePR

dineshb said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Quick question about US PCC. How to obtain while in India. I have stayed in Us for 9 years and am not able to find out the process and place to do it.
> 
> Thx
> 
> BR/ DB


Hi Dinesh,

Please refer to the below link which has all the information and forms required to get the US PCC. You need to get your fingerprints done from a fingerprinting agency and fill up a couple of other forms and then courier it to FBI. All the information and forms for download are available on the below link.

FBI — Identity History Summary Checks


----------



## austrailadream

sas119 said:


> Organising medicals has nothing to do with CO allocation. DIAC recommends providing all documents one by one after visa lodgement one of which is undergoing medicals. There are so many of our fellow buddies here who have undergone medicals long before CO allocation and have got their grants. I am still figuring out what could be the reason so many of us are yet to be allocated to a processing team.
> 
> I am a May e-visa applicant as you can see from the timeline in my signature.
> Wish you and all others waiting good luck and speedy grant\CO allocation .


Surprised to see that you have not yet got CO while some folks who applied in Jun have already granted. What the hell is going on at DIBP...

Things just do not look in order.


----------



## zoyakhan

javimesa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I reply with this:
> _
> Dear XXXXX,
> 
> I give consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.
> 
> Please let me know if anything else is needed.
> 
> Regards_
> 
> It has been a week since that and I haven´t had any news. Should I worry about?



Hi, 
You did the right thing by giving your consent.
Look, while processing the case if it turns out that your points are less than what you claimed then the visa will get rejected. At the moment the CO understands that it was an honest mistake from your side. So after correcting the 'claimed points' to 60, there will be no difference between what you claimed and what the CO will calculate during the official processing. 

Just chill.. the acceptance/rejection will not at all depend upon this thing.

All the best.


----------



## sas119

austrailadream said:


> Surprised to see that you have not yet got CO while some folks who applied in Jun have already granted. What the hell is going on at DIBP...
> 
> Things just do not look in order.


Hi australiadream,

Thats what confuses me. But we can just speculate and pray for the good. Nothing else. There does not seem to be any theory behind why people who lodged after you have already got the CO's. May be it is something to do with the GSM team that is handling your case. At the time of visa lodgement, I got reply email with Visa application and receipt pdf's and visa application pdf had GSM Adelaide's address. So I am not sure if I can assume if GSM Adelaide is looking after my file or if no one is yet to take up my file. Right now whatever I think is just going to be speculation and I don't think it is worthwhile.

Some say the moment you lodge your visa and pay the requisite fees, a CO is automatically assigned to your case and he\she will contact you only if he requires documents or additional info from you whereas some say that a CO is only assigned to your case once he communicates to you and lets you know by email that he's the CO for your case. No one seems to be knowing whats going on in the background.. just guesswork for how else can you explain the fact of people lodging visa's at a later date getting a CO allocated before you. Does it depend on your occupation code, does it matter if you are a single applicant or if there are multiple applicants along with you. I don't know man..It's all a maze.

Well from what team did you receive your visa application receipt ? Any idea ?


----------



## qaisarkaleem

Hello everyone 
Employment 
I have claimed 15 points of experience , i got employment letter signed fro HR but Do i need to submit payslips of each month for last 10 yrs and bank statement of each month for last 10 yrs? Kindly reply because i only have record for last 4 years .


----------



## nitinmoudgil

qaisarkaleem said:


> Hello everyone
> Employment
> I have claimed 15 points of experience , i got employment letter signed fro HR but Do i need to submit payslips of each month for last 10 yrs and bank statement of each month for last 10 yrs? Kindly reply because i only have record for last 4 years .


AS per my agent... one of quarter will do the needful. I have submited her with one from each quarter.


----------



## V&I

sas119 said:


> Well from what team did you receive your visa application receipt ? Any idea ?


This question addressed not to me. However, I also interesting in this theme. I also received receipt from GSM Adelaide. Nevertheless, I think that all visa application receipts are sending particularly from this address. Probably, the finance or account department of DIBP located in Adelaide. 

*My timeline *
190 - Engineering Manager (133211), AIM - 4.02.2014; IELTS General L7, R8,5, W6,5, S8 - 08.03.2014; EOI - 23/05/2014; Visa loaded - 17/06/2014; PCC - 21/06/2014; Med – 03/07/2014


----------



## qaisarkaleem

Thanks , but i hav only last 4 yrs record !


----------



## qaisarkaleem

nitinmoudgil said:


> AS per my agent... one of quarter will do the needful. I have submited her with one from each quarter.


Thanks , but i hav only last 4 yrs record!


----------



## ausquest

qaisarkaleem said:


> Hello everyone
> Employment
> I have claimed 15 points of experience , i got employment letter signed fro HR but Do i need to submit payslips of each month for last 10 yrs and bank statement of each month for last 10 yrs? Kindly reply because i only have record for last 4 years .


- Payslip - definitely not needed for each month. If you have from all employer, it is good. I think they just check if the claim of employment is substantiated. 
- Bank statement - same. But Income tax returns are required. Form 16 - good to have.


----------



## javimesa

zoyakhan said:


> Hi,
> You did the right thing by giving your consent.
> Look, while processing the case if it turns out that your points are less than what you claimed then the visa will get rejected. At the moment the CO understands that it was an honest mistake from your side. So after correcting the 'claimed points' to 60, there will be no difference between what you claimed and what the CO will calculate during the official processing.
> 
> Just chill.. the acceptance/rejection will not at all depend upon this thing.
> 
> All the best.


Hey Guys,

Thanks to everyone for valuable comments (no matter the negative ones). Last night my application has been granted. Actually, Looks like DIAC's CO was looking for correcting my mistake (My EOI was submitted exactly as my MARA's Agent had told me).


----------



## Dreamer123

*Congratulations*



javimesa said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks to everyone for valuable comments (no matter the negative ones). Last night my application has been granted. Actually, Looks like DIAC's CO was looking for correcting my mistake (My EOI was submitted exactly as my MARA's Agent had told me).


That's great news, Congratulations..All's well that ends well..


----------



## tomato_juice

javimesa said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks to everyone for valuable comments (no matter the negative ones). Last night my application has been granted. Actually, Looks like DIAC's CO was looking for correcting my mistake (My EOI was submitted exactly as my MARA's Agent had told me).


Congrats dude 

Could you share your timeline please.


----------



## qaz1234

*Moving to Australia*

Hi me and my wife are in the process of applying for the Australian subclass 190 visa for South Australia. 

Now in the visa application they ask "Has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian Government or any public authority in any other country?"

I have lived in UK for a few years before moving back to India. Before returning back I had a mobile contract running which I left as it is and came back.

Will it have any effect on my visa application? I will be applying for a UK PCC very soon as well, but considering its not a criminal offence it wouldnt showup on the PCC.

My only concern is will it create an alarm for the Case Officer once our case is being scrutinized?

Require your inputs and understanding on this! Thanks!


----------



## fullerms

javimesa said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks to everyone for valuable comments (no matter the negative ones). Last night my application has been granted. Actually, Looks like DIAC's CO was looking for correcting my mistake (My EOI was submitted exactly as my MARA's Agent had told me).


Congrats. Can you please share your ANZSCO code and timelines?


----------



## javimesa

tomato_juice said:


> Congrats dude
> 
> Could you share your timeline please.


My timeline:

IELTS - Nov 29, 2013 ( R:8,W:6.5,S:7,L:7). ACS result (Software Engineer)-December 13,2013. 
EOI Submitted (65 points) December 19, 2014 -Invited January 13, 2014. Visa Lodged -January 29, 2014.
January 30, 2014 PCC - February 3, 2014 Meds. Contacted by CO - March 3, 2014 - Uploaded Last Docs March 4,2014
CO Asked to Correct EOI from 65 points to 60 points because ACS result removes 2 years of Overseas work experience - July 17, 2014.
Visa Granted - July 24, 2014


----------



## monte1

sas119 said:


> Hi australiadream,
> 
> Thats what confuses me. But we can just speculate and pray for the good. Nothing else. There does not seem to be any theory behind why people who lodged after you have already got the CO's. May be it is something to do with the GSM team that is handling your case. At the time of visa lodgement, I got reply email with Visa application and receipt pdf's and visa application pdf had GSM Adelaide's address. So I am not sure if I can assume if GSM Adelaide is looking after my file or if no one is yet to take up my file. Right now whatever I think is just going to be speculation and I don't think it is worthwhile.
> 
> Some say the moment you lodge your visa and pay the requisite fees, a CO is automatically assigned to your case and he\she will contact you only if he requires documents or additional info from you whereas some say that a CO is only assigned to your case once he communicates to you and lets you know by email that he's the CO for your case. No one seems to be knowing whats going on in the background.. just guesswork for how else can you explain the fact of people lodging visa's at a later date getting a CO allocated before you. Does it depend on your occupation code, does it matter if you are a single applicant or if there are multiple applicants along with you. I don't know man..It's all a maze.
> 
> Well from what team did you receive your visa application receipt ? Any idea ?


Wow, you gave a plethora of question and answers, some of which are correct while some are not and some others that nobody knows except for DIBP.

I will try to answer one by one to the best of my knowledge and experience. Remember the more you wait the more experience you get, just have a look at my timeline and you will realise what I mean…he he

1. There is definitely a procedure that DIBP is following in allocating Case Officers, they aren’t randomly picked from a big bowl like lottery winners. Why I say so, is because when I called DIBP and ask if there is any specific reason for the delay, I was told that every case is different and cannot be compared to any other case, otherwise she would have told “it’s a matter of chance”.

2. The acknowledgement letter I received after submission of visa is from Adelaide. This is one point, I never noticed or saw anybody else pointing out before, and I am also curious to know. Can others also please see and confirm that theirs also bear Adelaide Address?

3. Case officer is not assigned the moment you pay fee, else there wouldn’t have been the CO Allocation dates on DIBP, so I would not agree to that.

4. A CO will definitely contact you only and only if she wants any additional documents or to clarify/inform something and that time is maximum of 2 weeks after a CO allocation. They will never come for a formal introduction of themselves or asking you to meet for a cup of coffee (no pun intended  )

5. Inspite of seeing so many timlines on the forum and having so many engineers here, we are still not able to break this code, that DIBP has put up to allocate case officers

And lastly, I also want to ask this question to everybody again, what is the address mentioned on your visa acknowledgement letter, is it “Adelaide”?


----------



## tomato_juice

javimesa said:


> My timeline:
> 
> IELTS - Nov 29, 2013 ( R:8,W:6.5,S:7,L:7). ACS result (Software Engineer)-December 13,2013.
> EOI Submitted (65 points) December 19, 2014 -Invited January 13, 2014. Visa Lodged -January 29, 2014.
> January 30, 2014 PCC - February 3, 2014 Meds. Contacted by CO - March 3, 2014 - Uploaded Last Docs March 4,2014
> CO Asked to Correct EOI from 65 points to 60 points because ACS result removes 2 years of Overseas work experience - July 17, 2014.
> Visa Granted - July 24, 2014


As I can see you had to wait for 6 month since visa lodged but eventually all is well that ends well.  What is your deadline for entry?


----------



## javimesa

tomato_juice said:


> As I can see you had to wait for 6 month since visa lodged but eventually all is well that ends well.  What is your deadline for entry?


Hi,

yeah! it was a very difficult waiting. Our deadline (Me and my De Facto Partner) for entry is February 12, 2015.


----------



## zoyakhan

GSM Adelaide 



monte1 said:


> Wow, you gave a plethora of question and answers, some of which are correct while some are not and some others that nobody knows except for DIBP.
> 
> I will try to answer one by one to the best of my knowledge and experience. Remember the more you wait the more experience you get, just have a look at my timeline and you will realise what I mean…he he
> 
> 1. There is definitely a procedure that DIBP is following in allocating Case Officers, they aren’t randomly picked from a big bowl like lottery winners. Why I say so, is because when I called DIBP and ask if there is any specific reason for the delay, I was told that every case is different and cannot be compared to any other case, otherwise she would have told “it’s a matter of chance”.
> 
> 2. The acknowledgement letter I received after submission of visa is from Adelaide. This is one point, I never noticed or saw anybody else pointing out before, and I am also curious to know. Can others also please see and confirm that theirs also bear Adelaide Address?
> 
> 3. Case officer is not assigned the moment you pay fee, else there wouldn’t have been the CO Allocation dates on DIBP, so I would not agree to that.
> 
> 4. A CO will definitely contact you only and only if she wants any additional documents or to clarify/inform something and that time is maximum of 2 weeks after a CO allocation. They will never come for a formal introduction of themselves or asking you to meet for a cup of coffee (no pun intended  )
> 
> 5. Inspite of seeing so many timlines on the forum and having so many engineers here, we are still not able to break this code, that DIBP has put up to allocate case officers
> 
> And lastly, I also want to ask this question to everybody again, what is the address mentioned on your visa acknowledgement letter, is it “Adelaide”?


----------



## javimesa

fullerms said:


> Congrats. Can you please share your ANZSCO code and timelines?


My timeline and ANZSCO code:

IELTS - Nov 29, 2013 ( R:8,W:6.5,S:7,L:7). ACS result (ANZSCO 261313 - Software Engineer)-December 13,2013. 
EOI Submitted (60 points) December 19,2014 -Invited January 13, 2014. Visa Lodged -January 29, 2014.
January 30, 2014 PCC - February 3, 2014 Meds. Contacted by CO - March 3, 2014 - Uploaded Last Docs March 4,2014
CO Asked to Correct EOI from 65 points to 60 points because ACS result removes 2 years of Overseas work experience - July 17, 2014.
Visa Granted - July 24, 2014


----------



## mgprabhu7

Hi Everybody,

This is my first post on Expat and I am not sure if I have posted it appropriately. 

I have a question regarding which visa to apply for (189 or 190):

I am an Analyst Programmer (261311) and had 55 points in May 2014, so applied for state sponsorship for 5 more points and the total tally would be 60. In the first week of July, I received an invite on my EOI from Victoria. I will get 5 more points on Aug 1st as I will be completing 5 years of work. So without the state sponsorship points I will have 60 points. 

1.	Should I turn down the Victoria invite for 190 visa and wait for an invite under 189 visa?

2.	From Aug 1st , how many months I will have to wait before I get an invite? 

3.	I see that points score for occupation ID 261111 and 261112 has become 65. Are there any chances of the same happening to 261311?

I have jobs mostly in Sydney, Melbourne, and Brisbane and the nature of work might involve travelling to client site and with 190 Visa I may not be able to take up such jobs. Also, I do not intend to fly to Australia before Feb 2015 due to personal commitments. 

Kindly guide me regarding the same. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## monte1

Can anybody, with CO from Brisbane team, please confirm the address mentioned in their visa application acknowledgement ?


----------



## besthar

TheExpatriate said:


> They are telling you in sugarcoated form that they are refusing your application


This dude has made 885 posts and that gives me shivers... 

Let Good Sense Prevail....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## andy001

Hunter85 said:


> Standard processing time for 189 is 6 months, after mid-februrary they stopped issuing visa grants to 190 and focused more on 189s, thats why after march standard processing times for 189 was changed to 3 months. In max 1 week they will again refresh their data regarding CO allocation and standard processing times, there you can see if you case has CO or not. if you go way back in November 2013 or July 2013 you will see that generally 190s were getting their visas in 2-3 months and 189s around 4 months. Hope this helps


It is nice observation Hunter.

I have one question to senior expats that tracking sheet says that July is full of grant hardly matter if lodged in jan/feb/march/April or May. Does someone base explanation for this July=grant theory.
I am trying to find if there any specific period/month where applicant can expect bumper grant. Although getting PR is very patience flu job but it is very frustrating that jan/fen applicant are getting visa in July with April/May applicant.

No offence to those who got their visa before average time.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## kevin538

mgprabhu7 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> This is my first post on Expat and I am not sure if I have posted it appropriately.
> 
> I have a question regarding which visa to apply for (189 or 190):
> 
> I am an Analyst Programmer (261311) and had 55 points in May 2014, so applied for state sponsorship for 5 more points and the total tally would be 60. In the first week of July, I received an invite on my EOI from Victoria. I will get 5 more points on Aug 1st as I will be completing 5 years of work. So without the state sponsorship points I will have 60 points.
> 
> 1.	Should I turn down the Victoria invite for 190 visa and wait for an invite under 189 visa?
> 
> 2.	From Aug 1st , how many months I will have to wait before I get an invite?
> 
> 3.	I see that points score for occupation ID 261111 and 261112 has become 65. Are there any chances of the same happening to 261311?
> 
> I have jobs mostly in Sydney, Melbourne, and Brisbane and the nature of work might involve travelling to client site and with 190 Visa I may not be able to take up such jobs. Also, I do not intend to fly to Australia before Feb 2015 due to personal commitments.
> 
> Kindly guide me regarding the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey MG - Since your occupation is under pro rata arrangement I would suggest you to go with 190 and moreover (victoria - SS)the current processing timeline is 12 weeks which is 3 months, let say if you would apply on August you might get results by late Nov / Early December and on the other-hand you have 65points in August which has good chances to be invited.... :fingerscrossed:

This is my opinion.. However you can have experts advice as well...


----------



## mainak

TheExpatriate said:


> Read those two paragraphs from the CO letter and tell me how the officer will not refuse :
> 
> 
> 1-
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score)
> 
> 2-
> Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made


Hi TheExpatriate,

I am long off from this thread... just like that checked in today and see last around 10 pages the discussion is going on a single subject...

I see you have given a point - and receiving a lot of pot shots... feel bad for you while you are speaking truth portraying 99% cases... hence I am posting this to clarify the air.. hope this helps

Question is: *What happens if you claim point in falsified way?*

Answer: [from my experience of browsing the forum (and other forums) for months]

Step 1: CO determines what is your actual point score.
Step 2: CO checks that for the particular invitation round - what was minimum score being invited.
Step 3A: If your actual point is equal to or more than the minimum point for that round -> CO works with you to process your candidature in reduced point case
Step 3B: If your actual point is less than the minimum point for that round -> CO rejects your candidature. There are two ways by which this happens. 1) CO sends a mail asking you to withdraw the application OR 2) CO does not send any mail rather DIBP website directly sends you rejection mail.

I have interacted with all kinds of people here who faced both the ends. I know guys at forum who were at unfortunate ends for the rejection case.

In maximum case, 65/70 pointers get saved because usually at least one 60 pointer receives invitation. However, 60 pointers get the bitter end as there is no saving for them with reduced points.

*TheExpatriate* is talking here about the majority case which is the refusal.

Hope this clarifies

Mainak


----------



## thearc

Guys, just started filling Visa form. Have a few doubts on which your help is required -
1. Not taking parents along for now, it would only be me and my spouse. Also my father is earning, so should i leave the place where they have asked for dependents as blank?
2. Will mentioning voter id as national identity proof and pan under category others be fine?
3. When mentioning my employment, they have asked whether you have overseas employment, I have ticked yes and entered 3 in last 10 years. I do have 6 years of experience of which 4 was deemed fit by ACS and while submitting EOI i had written only 3 out of 4 as relevant as for that 1 year of relevant experience as judged by ACS i do not have necessary proofs to show to DIAC.
So should i mention overseas employment to be 3 or complete experience? or only the one for which i have proof?
4. Job responsibilities are asked for when showing employment, am i supposed to write brief free text or whatever has been printed on letters which i had received from my organizations?
5. A question is whether I ever stayed abroad, should I mention about 2 months trip which i had to Indonesia as an onsite? (the visa and stamp is there on my passport). No police verification done for Indonesia as it was 6 years back and only for 2 months. would i need a PCC from there too? (i already took for India)
6. My home address in passport is little different from all other proofs i am attaching. The house no. is same, the street name being Vivek Nagar instead of Vivek Vihar. Will that be an issue?
7. In education my marksheets consist of university name only and degree consist of department name. Should i write the department name in educational institute or university name?
8. Don’t remember start date and end date of education as there was no defined date and proof of it. Should i mention any date or the date i had mentioned in ACS?
9. My spouse has bachelors in Honors (as per her degree) so should i select her degree as type bachelor or honors?

Please revert. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

Hi guys,

Is there any other way to pay the 189 visa fees except the credit card? Please share your experiences. Can it be paid by Australian bank debit card?


----------



## chrisvar

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any other way to pay the 189 visa fees except the credit card? Please share your experiences. Can it be paid by Australian bank debit card?


Yes you can pay with credit or debit card. there is a small surcharge for paying with credit card.


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

chrisvar said:


> Yes you can pay with credit or debit card. there is a small surcharge for paying with credit card.


Thanks Chrisvar. But skillselect website says that the only payment method is credit card.


----------



## chrisvar

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Thanks Chrisvar. But skillselect website says that the only payment method is credit card.


Naa not true.. when applying for the visa and you get to the payment page, it says pay via credit/debit card. 

the only funny thing was I was using my UK debit card but it still added the credit card surcharge of 2%. oh well


----------



## siddiqij

I lodged my 189 visa on 31 May 2014, including my wife and child. We did medicals on 9 June 2014. In my emedical client it says that the Medicals were submitted to DIBP on 12 June 2014.

Also the link for health requirement is gone from immiAccount and it says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

I was reading some other posts which says MOC takes 5 weeks or more to process the health examination results.

Is there anyway I can know that the MOC processing is complete?

Additionally, I was contacted by Adelaide GSM team 13 on 8th July 2014 for further information relating to travel and employment sections of my form 80. The email did not ask anything about my wife's form 80. And hence I submitted only my information as requested.

Does this mean that there will be a separate assessment and communication on my wife's form 80?

What does this tell about the status of my application?

Experts please comment.


----------



## shehpar

siddiqij said:


> I lodged my 189 visa on 31 May 2014, including my wife and child. We did medicals on 9 June 2014. In my emedical client it says that the Medicals were submitted to DIBP on 12 June 2014.
> 
> Also the link for health requirement is gone from immiAccount and it says "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> I was reading some other posts which says MOC takes 5 weeks or more to process the health examination results.
> 
> Is there anyway I can know that the MOC processing is complete?
> 
> Additionally, I was contacted by Adelaide GSM team 13 on 8th July 2014 for further information relating to travel and employment sections of my form 80. The email did not ask anything about my wife's form 80. And hence I submitted only my information as requested.
> 
> Does this mean that there will be a separate assessment and communication on my wife's form 80?
> 
> What does this tell about the status of my application?
> 
> Experts please comment.


Quoted: 

Form 80
All applicants over 16 years of age are requested to complete and return a Form 80 Personal Particulars for assessment including character assessment. Please note that this form is required regardless of whether or not a copy has been previously provided

Form 1221
All adult applicants must complete and return a Form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information.

This is required for all applicants as per the criteria mentioned above. 

Regarding the status, Team 13 is just to collect documents and later / prior a CO should be assign like Brisbane, etc...

Since you applied in May, 2014 and you are a Pakistani, so consider at least 12 - 16 months of timelines.


----------



## Arunvas

Therac, My comments are in Green below:



thearc said:


> Guys, just started filling Visa form. Have a few doubts on which your help is required -
> 1. Not taking parents along for now, it would only be me and my spouse. Also my father is earning, so should i leave the place where they have asked for dependents as blank?
> 
> Arun: If both the parents are alive AND either one of them is earning, they are NOT your dependents as per DIBP. You may need to mark NO.
> 
> 2. Will mentioning voter id as national identity proof and pan under category others be fine?
> 
> Arun: Fine
> 
> 3. When mentioning my employment, they have asked whether you have overseas employment, I have ticked yes and entered 3 in last 10 years. I do have 6 years of experience of which 4 was deemed fit by ACS and while submitting EOI i had written only 3 out of 4 as relevant as for that 1 year of relevant experience as judged by ACS i do not have necessary proofs to show to DIAC.
> So should i mention overseas employment to be 3 or complete experience? or only the one for which i have proof?
> 
> Arun: You will have to mention if its relevant or not, regardless of if you can prove or not! So its better to mention 4 years as relevant and fill Form 1023 for correction. It may be noted that, a few COs may request proofs for years not assessed by ACS also.
> 
> 4. Job responsibilities are asked for when showing employment, am i supposed to write brief free text or whatever has been printed on letters which i had received from my organizations?
> 
> Arun: What you do is what you should have got in letters from your organizations. I would say, its better to mention what is there in letters.
> 
> 5. A question is whether I ever stayed abroad, should I mention about 2 months trip which i had to Indonesia as an onsite? (the visa and stamp is there on my passport). No police verification done for Indonesia as it was 6 years back and only for 2 months. would i need a PCC from there too? (i already took for India)
> 
> Arun: Yes you need to mention. However you don't need PCC for it as the cumulative stay is less than 1 year.
> 
> 6. My home address in passport is little different from all other proofs i am attaching. The house no. is same, the street name being Vivek Nagar instead of Vivek Vihar. Will that be an issue?
> 
> Arun: Not at all.
> 
> 7. In education my marksheets consist of university name only and degree consist of department name. Should i write the department name in educational institute or university name?
> 
> Arun: No need.
> 
> 8. Don’t remember start date and end date of education as there was no defined date and proof of it. Should i mention any date or the date i had mentioned in ACS?
> 
> Arun: How did you mention dates for ACS? Give the same dates that you gave for ACS.
> 
> 9. My spouse has bachelors in Honors (as per her degree) so should i select her degree as type bachelor or honors?
> 
> Arun: If certificate says Honors, then Honors.
> 
> Please revert. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Arunvas

shehpar said:


> Quoted:
> 
> Form 80
> All applicants over 16 years of age are requested to complete and return a Form 80 Personal Particulars for assessment including character assessment. Please note that this form is required regardless of whether or not a copy has been previously provided
> 
> Form 1221
> All adult applicants must complete and return a Form 1221 - Additional Personal Particulars Information.
> 
> This is required for all applicants as per the criteria mentioned above.
> 
> Regarding the status, Team 13 is just to collect documents and later / prior a CO should be assign like Brisbane, etc...
> 
> Since you applied in May, 2014 and you are a Pakistani, so consider at least 12 - 16 months of timelines.


Hey shehpar and siddiqij ,

Form 80 is for all adult applicants and Form 1221 is ONLY for secondary adult applicants. 

Now, NONE of these forms are mandatory! However, its better to upload it upfront or can do it if at all CO asks for it!!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## shehpar

Arunvas said:


> Hey shehpar and siddiqij ,
> 
> Form 80 is for all adult applicants and Form 1221 is ONLY for secondary adult applicants.
> 
> Now, NONE of these forms are mandatory! However, its better to upload it upfront or can do it if at all CO asks for it!!!
> 
> Hope this helps!


By the way "Arunvas", the above is an excerpt from my mail received last year. It totally depends on the locality like High risk / Low risk, etc...


----------



## 189

*Form 80: Missing Travel History*

*Introduction:*
In last decade I have travelled in and out of my home country for at least 100times. One of my passports was washed out and while travelling to many countries they take finger prints or give us detachable form instead of entry/exit stamp in passport.

Problem Statement:
Currently out of those 100 over travel records I do not have records for nearly 15-20 travel history. And there is no way I can track those back or find those records. But on the positive note I can furnish nearly 80+ travel records and copy of all my current as well as previous passports

*Question:*
1)	Is this a problem? How should I overcome this situation, such as self declaration or notification to CO etc. Kindly suggest.
2)	The problem is same for my dependent, how should I handle this in form 80?


----------



## bigdaddy

189 said:


> *Form 80: Missing Travel History*
> 
> *Introduction:*
> In last decade I have travelled in and out of my home country for at least 100times. One of my passports was washed out and while travelling to many countries they take finger prints or give us detachable form instead of entry/exit stamp in passport.
> 
> Problem Statement:
> Currently out of those 100 over travel records I do not have records for nearly 15-20 travel history. And there is no way I can track those back or find those records. But on the positive note I can furnish nearly 80+ travel records and copy of all my current as well as previous passports
> 
> *Question:*
> 1)	Is this a problem? How should I overcome this situation, such as self declaration or notification to CO etc. Kindly suggest.
> 2)	The problem is same for my dependent, how should I handle this in form 80?


This doesn't need to be accurate with the dates. Mention it in Form 80 as far as you remember them... The travel history has a back link to the address section, where you list the address you have stayed in the last 10 years, which is again used to determine if you need to get a PCC from that Country. If you have stayed in a country for more than an year, then make sure that is reflected in your travel history, so the PCC requirement can be determined. 

This is more about clearance from the countries you have visited. The dates doesn't need to be accurate.


----------



## ankita009jain

I have the same case as your's! Not even a CO allocated where as people who lodged their VISA in june has recieved their PR. bad karma may be.. lol

But seriously.. Is there no way to find out why is there a difference.... and no order that they follow... atleast there should be a way to find out.. I tired calling DIBP today but turns out there office is closed today i.e.25th July (I guess they are moving offices).. 

I am lill tired of waiting!:dizzy: WHen I lodged visa in May I thght I will fly down to oz in Aug.. but here am I.. wid aug on my hand but no VISA in hand! 




sas119 said:


> Hi australiadream,
> 
> Thats what confuses me. But we can just speculate and pray for the good. Nothing else. There does not seem to be any theory behind why people who lodged after you have already got the CO's. May be it is something to do with the GSM team that is handling your case. At the time of visa lodgement, I got reply email with Visa application and receipt pdf's and visa application pdf had GSM Adelaide's address. So I am not sure if I can assume if GSM Adelaide is looking after my file or if no one is yet to take up my file. Right now whatever I think is just going to be speculation and I don't think it is worthwhile.
> 
> Some say the moment you lodge your visa and pay the requisite fees, a CO is automatically assigned to your case and he\she will contact you only if he requires documents or additional info from you whereas some say that a CO is only assigned to your case once he communicates to you and lets you know by email that he's the CO for your case. No one seems to be knowing whats going on in the background.. just guesswork for how else can you explain the fact of people lodging visa's at a later date getting a CO allocated before you. Does it depend on your occupation code, does it matter if you are a single applicant or if there are multiple applicants along with you. I don't know man..It's all a maze.
> 
> Well from what team did you receive your visa application receipt ? Any idea ?


----------



## lifebeyond

monte1 said:


> Can anybody, with CO from Brisbane team, please confirm the address mentioned in their visa application acknowledgement ?



Hi monte1,
I too have the case officer team 14 and same lodgement date as you. 
The address is as below as per email from CO. 

Postal address : GSM Brisbane, GPO Box 9984 BRISBANE QLD 4001 AUSTRALIA
Courier address is : 299 Adelaide street , Brisbane , Queensland, 4000 australia 

Do u plan to call them . It's been 3 months for us  

Praying for both of us to get the grant soon.


----------



## 189

bigdaddy said:


> This doesn't need to be accurate with the dates. Mention it in Form 80 as far as you remember them... The travel history has a back link to the address section, where you list the address you have stayed in the last 10 years, which is again used to determine if you need to get a PCC from that Country. If you have stayed in a country for more than an year, then make sure that is reflected in your travel history, so the PCC requirement can be determined.
> 
> This is more about clearance from the countries you have visited. The dates doesn't need to be accurate.



Thanks for the response,

1. Most of them are business or social visit not more than 1 year during last 10yrs hence i trust i fill it in my best capacity.
2. I have noticed your Singapore PCC is pending, wanted to check is there anyway you can get it early without getting requested from CO.
Coz one of the Singapore Police Force criteria is that, they need reference letter b4 issuing PCC


----------



## sas119

ankita009jain said:


> I have the same case as your's! Not even a CO allocated where as people who lodged their VISA in june has recieved their PR. bad karma may be.. lol
> 
> But seriously.. Is there no way to find out why is there a difference.... and no order that they follow... atleast there should be a way to find out.. I tired calling DIBP today but turns out there office is closed today i.e.25th July (I guess they are moving offices)..
> 
> I am lill tired of waiting!:dizzy: WHen I lodged visa in May I thght I will fly down to oz in Aug.. but here am I.. wid aug on my hand but no VISA in hand!


I am not sure what to do. Need to have some action plan on this. I am thinking I will wait until 17th August when I will be done with 3 months holding on from date of 189 visa lodgement. I hope I would be allocated to a processing team by then or probably receive a direct grant. If there is absolutely no movement\update by then, I will call them to enquire. Till then just waiting patiently and keeping the hopes alive.

All the very best to you, Monte1 and all those who are yet to hear from CO and yet to get a grant. Lets see if the upcoming week brings us any good news. . Sit tight and pray hard.


----------



## austrailadream

sas119 said:


> Hi australiadream,
> 
> Thats what confuses me. But we can just speculate and pray for the good. Nothing else. There does not seem to be any theory behind why people who lodged after you have already got the CO's. May be it is something to do with the GSM team that is handling your case. At the time of visa lodgement, I got reply email with Visa application and receipt pdf's and visa application pdf had GSM Adelaide's address. So I am not sure if I can assume if GSM Adelaide is looking after my file or if no one is yet to take up my file. Right now whatever I think is just going to be speculation and I don't think it is worthwhile.
> 
> Some say the moment you lodge your visa and pay the requisite fees, a CO is automatically assigned to your case and he\she will contact you only if he requires documents or additional info from you whereas some say that a CO is only assigned to your case once he communicates to you and lets you know by email that he's the CO for your case. No one seems to be knowing whats going on in the background.. just guesswork for how else can you explain the fact of people lodging visa's at a later date getting a CO allocated before you. Does it depend on your occupation code, does it matter if you are a single applicant or if there are multiple applicants along with you. I don't know man..It's all a maze.
> 
> Well from what team did you receive your visa application receipt ? Any idea ?


Yeah, all guesswork and no one is really sure about the process. Anyway, let's sti tight and deviate our mind to somewhere else that way we will feel the time passing faster.

You got the point regarding the GSM address on the receipt. Mine shows as below:

GSM Adelaide
OFFICE: Level 4 55 Currie Street ADELAIDE SA 5000
POSTAL: GPO Box 1638 ADELAIDE SA 5001 

And I have read somewhere on this forum saying Adelaide teams are real lazy and too slow in granting visas. I hope that is not the case.


----------



## lifebeyond

Dear Friends,
i got some information refarding 189/190 visas with my agent and thought of sharing.

Firstly this assumption is based with applicants being no risk countries and all documentation is complete. We have been seeing that some applicants get their grants before 3 months and some later. This is based on 2 reasons, Diac issues quota for no of migrants for each skill list every few days/weeks. Some skill-list like computers/accounting i believe are always in high quota, while as others with lesser quota. Once the quota is released, the grants are send like rockets.

Now this is a relief for some applicants but i feel for engineers, normally it takes longer and same i feel is the case for me. As per agent since its been 3 months, u should get the grant in a day or week or 1 month or 2 month. 
So I have decided not to wait and check my email every 2nd minute as thats not gonna get me a faster grant but to take things lightly.
Cheers and thanks for reading. Any input from experts will make this post better


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

Today I created a new immi account. I dont see any attachments whereas my agent says all the files have been uploaded. Infront of all the requirements it says recommended. I completed medicals on 10 June. It says no medicals required for all the applicants. But I dont see anything uploaded. Is this fine?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

lifebeyond said:


> Dear Friends,
> i got some information refarding 189/190 visas with my agent and thought of sharing.
> 
> Firstly this assumption is based with applicants being no risk countries and all documentation is complete. We have been seeing that some applicants get their grants before 3 months and some later. This is based on 2 reasons, Diac issues quota for no of migrants for each skill list every few days/weeks. Some skill-list like computers/accounting i believe are always in high quota, while as others with lesser quota. Once the quota is released, the grants are send like rockets.
> 
> Now this is a relief for some applicants but i feel for engineers, normally it takes longer and same i feel is the case for me. As per agent since its been 3 months, u should get the grant in a day or week or 1 month or 2 month.
> So I have decided not to wait and check my email every 2nd minute as thats not gonna get me a faster grant but to take things lightly.
> Cheers and thanks for reading. Any input from experts will make this post better




Considering every thing, I have made up my mind.
I have lodged my Visa.... would be able to finish all my documentation by next week.

Than I'll focus on other aspects of life... I want a life in Australia soon but at the same time want to cherish the time left here... 

I have read and heard so many theories... i think they are all speculations.

So better just wait and watch unless it's getting delayed tooooooooooooo long, it should be fine... :bolt:

who knows your agent is also cooking another story... :hippie:

I wish good luck to everyone waiting and applying for visa... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lifebeyond

delhi_ankur said:


> Considering every thing, I have made up my mind.
> I have lodged my Visa.... would be able to finish all my documentation by next week.
> 
> Than I'll focus on other aspects of life... I want a life in Australia soon but at the same time want to cherish the time left here...
> 
> I have read and heard so many theories... i think they are all speculations.
> 
> So better just wait and watch unless it's getting delayed tooooooooooooo long, it should be fine... :bolt:
> 
> who knows your agent is also cooking another story... :hippie:
> 
> I wish good luck to everyone waiting and applying for visa... :fingerscrossed:


Mine is not an agent but a migration lawyer and they have the work ethic issue in between, if they cook stories it means they are not acting in good faith. However, its just an assumption as we are not Diac.


----------



## monte1

lifebeyond said:


> Hi monte1,
> I too have the case officer team 14 and same lodgement date as you.
> The address is as below as per email from CO.
> 
> Postal address : GSM Brisbane, GPO Box 9984 BRISBANE QLD 4001 AUSTRALIA
> Courier address is : 299 Adelaide street , Brisbane , Queensland, 4000 australia
> 
> Do u plan to call them . It's been 3 months for us
> 
> Praying for both of us to get the grant soon.


Hi lifebeyond,

Yes I have seen you and a few more sharing the same date of application, but haven't seen anyone getting a visa. If selection by date is the criteria then I would say this date is not the preferred one to lodge visa on.

I have already called DIBP and was told to refer to CO allocation timeline, so I dont plan to call anytime before that. 

Atleast you have a CO, I have not even allocated a CO for my Case...

All the luck and enjoy your weekend as DIBP guys will do...


----------



## austrailadream

monte1 said:


> Hi lifebeyond,
> 
> Yes I have seen you and a few more sharing the same date of application, but haven't seen anyone getting a visa. If selection by date is the criteria then I would say this date is not the preferred one to lodge visa on.
> 
> I have already called DIBP and was told to refer to CO allocation timeline, so I dont plan to call anytime before that.
> 
> Atleast you have a CO, I have not even allocated a CO for my Case...
> 
> All the luck and enjoy your weekend as DIBP guys will do...


What ???? Lodged on 24 April, and no CO yet??? Already three months gone. It must be very frustrating for you at the moment. It has been only 1 month for my lodgement and I am feeling like I should be having a CO soon in two weeks or so. If mine also goes beyong 3 months like yours' I do not know if I can stand it. I salute to your patience !!

Also, is not CO allocation time frame 6 - 8 weeks after the lodgement.? If so, yours is already 12+ weeks man.


----------



## madhukar.goud

is it because of points? Wondering if there is any specific criteria


----------



## monte1

austrailadream said:


> What ???? Lodged on 24 April, and no CO yet??? Already three months gone. It must be very frustrating for you at the moment. It has been only 1 month for my lodgement and I am feeling like I should be having a CO soon in two weeks or so. If mine also goes beyong 3 months like yours' I do not know if I can stand it. I salute to your patience !!
> 
> Also, is not CO allocation time frame 6 - 8 weeks after the lodgement.? If so, yours is already 12+ weeks man.


Its not easy to wait, but nothing is in our hands. I watch a movie every night to keep my mind away from DIBP...  

For the CO allocation time please check this link.
https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


----------



## monte1

madhukar.goud said:


> is it because of points? Wondering if there is any specific criteria


Nobody knows the criteria, I am carrying 65 points in my pocket...still not able to impress CO


----------



## TheExpatriate

King_of_the_ring said:


> Dude u guys jumped at the conclusion without carefully reading what has been written. Especially 'The Expatriate' guy. *DUDE PLS GET A LIFE.* Don't try to act like a DIAC's CO. Even they r not harsh as you 'decided' the fate of other guys. Pls think before you say some thing its an indication of wisdom.



Where to get one from? eBay?


----------



## sas119

monte1 said:


> Its not easy to wait, but nothing is in our hands. I watch a movie every night to keep my mind away from DIBP...
> 
> For the CO allocation time please check this link.
> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


They say on the website:
Visa Subclass	Priority Group 3	Priority Group 4
189 Skilled – Independent	N/A	3 March 2014

However I know so many of them from May,June and even July who have got CO's looking after their cases just immediately after visa lodgement. So as monte1 pointed out, there doesn't seem to be any method.

Now my first question to our experts is what does the above timeline on GSM allocation site indicates ? What do they mean by a 3 MARCH 2014 date ? If only applications uptil 3/03/2014 have been allocated, how come people have got CO's randomly ? This is beyond my limits of understanding


----------



## harneek

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Today I created a new immi account. I dont see any attachments whereas my agent says all the files have been uploaded. Infront of all the requirements it says recommended. I completed medicals on 10 June. It says no medicals required for all the applicants. But I dont see anything uploaded. Is this fine?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


it means, no document was uploaded by your agent. He is making you fool.


----------



## Vasu G

sas119 said:


> They say on the website:
> Visa Subclass	Priority Group 3	Priority Group 4
> 189 Skilled – Independent	N/A	3 March 2014
> 
> However I know so many of them from May,June and even July who have got CO's looking after their cases just immediately after visa lodgement. So as monte1 pointed out, there doesn't seem to be any method.
> 
> Now my first question to our experts is what does the above timeline on GSM allocation site indicates ? What do they mean by a 3 MARCH 2014 date ? If only applications uptil 3/03/2014 have been allocated, how come people have got CO's randomly ? This is beyond my limits of understanding


It's simple - They are not updating the allocations properly. 

Most of the people who lodged their 189-visa in May got their grants. Just waste of looking at this website. Cheers dude.. You will get it soon enough.


----------



## monte1

sas119 said:


> They say on the website:
> Visa Subclass	Priority Group 3	Priority Group 4
> 189 Skilled – Independent	N/A	3 March 2014
> 
> However I know so many of them from May,June and even July who have got CO's looking after their cases just immediately after visa lodgement. So as monte1 pointed out, there doesn't seem to be any method.
> 
> Now my first question to our experts is what does the above timeline on GSM allocation site indicates ? What do they mean by a 3 MARCH 2014 date ? If only applications uptil 3/03/2014 have been allocated, how come people have got CO's randomly ? This is beyond my limits of understanding


It denotes that there is no 189 application lodged before 3rd March that has not been allocated a CO as simple as that.


----------



## sas119

monte1 said:


> It denotes that there is no 189 application lodged before 3rd March that has not been allocated a CO as simple as that.


Oh i see. Got it. In that case I am eager to look at the revised date post their updation of this webpage in late July. By late July, I hope that will happen between 28th July to 31st July which is basically next week.


----------



## hgupta

Dear all,

I have lodged my visa application online. Do I have to submit any papers or anything else to be done after this application. Please guide

Himanshu


----------



## rohit1_sharma

I would suggest that wait for 3 months from the date of your visa application. If you still don't get a CO assigned then it's worth contacting DIBP over the phone/email. Based on certain posts on the forum in the past, DIBP does tell you the status if 3 months have passed but if you call before that, they will just ask you to wait.

But definitely an application from April 2014 should have moved to next stage by now.


----------



## 189

189 said:


> Thanks for the response,
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by bigdaddy View Post
> This doesn't need to be accurate with the dates. Mention it in Form 80 as far as you remember them... The travel history has a back link to the address section, where you list the address you have stayed in the last 10 years, which is again used to determine if you need to get a PCC from that Country. If you have stayed in a country for more than an year, then make sure that is reflected in your travel history, so the PCC requirement can be determined.
> 
> This is more about clearance from the countries you have visited. The dates doesn't need to be accurate.
> 
> Thanks for the response,
> 
> 
> 1. Most of them are business or social visit not more than 1 year during last 10yrs hence i trust i fill it in my best capacity.
> 2. I have noticed your Singapore PCC is pending, wanted to check is there anyway you can get it early without getting requested from CO.
> Coz one of the Singapore Police Force criteria is that, they need reference letter b4 issuing PCC



Any feedback on these 2 questions?


----------



## hgupta

rohit1_sharma said:


> I would suggest that wait for 3 months from the date of your visa application. If you still don't get a CO assigned then it's worth contacting DIBP over the phone/email. Based on certain posts on the forum in the past, DIBP does tell you the status if 3 months have passed but if you call before that, they will just ask you to wait.
> 
> But definitely an application from April 2014 should have moved to next stage by now.


THANKS rOHIT, BUT I MEAN TO ASK WHETHER THERE ARE ANY SUPPORTING DOCUMENTS REQUIRED TO BE SUBMITTED ONLINE OR NOT ?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

hgupta said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application online. Do I have to submit any papers or anything else to be done after this application. Please guide
> 
> Himanshu


Definitely YES!!!!!!! You need to provide all the evidences for your point claims, mandatory documents, Police Clearance Certificate and Medicals.

Just open your application after payment and click on attach documents and start uploading documents. You can only upload max of 60 document per applicant and each file should not exceed 5 MB so plan accordingly and smartly consolidate similar docs. You can try and search for some posts in the past on this form for list of documents needed.


----------



## bigdaddy

Question on Character Assessment. 

I logged into my IMMI to check for any updates or comms. I notice there is a new information link that has appeared under the bottom of my name and my partners name but not for my kids. 

Its for the character assessment. The link takes me to a form 80. Is this normal ? 

I have uploaded form 80 for both myself and my partner when I uploaded my docs. 

Having browsed through the forum, I get three message out of it
1. Its a formality for applicants from High Risk countries to do agency reference check, which should not be applicable in my case. But I also see people of India origin have got this link 
2. It can be ignored and most of the times its a system behavior 
3. It denotes a CO assignment and working on the case, which i doubt, as visa lodgement is just 10 days old. 


Any recent experience with this link ?


----------



## bigdaddy

189 said:


> Thanks for the response,
> 
> 1. Most of them are business or social visit not more than 1 year during last 10yrs hence i trust i fill it in my best capacity.
> 2. I have noticed your Singapore PCC is pending, wanted to check is there anyway you can get it early without getting requested from CO.
> Coz one of the Singapore Police Force criteria is that, they need reference letter b4 issuing PCC


1. Yes, fill it with your best recollection of memories..
2. Yes, Singapore PCC requires a letter from CO, however fullerms has posted earlier in the forum that he has got the request letter from DBIP by sending an email to them. He doesnt have a CO yet but got the request letter from DBIP. He has updated his signature as PCC uploaded, so i am assuming he has completed the process. 
I will be writing an email to DBIP over the weekend requesting for the letter. The TAT appears to be 10 days after which 15 days for SPF.


----------



## Nishbhar

Hi All,
I lodged my 190 Visa application yesterday. Currently in the process of front-loading all the required docs. I had a question on whether the secondary applicant should fill form 1221 and upload or is this something the CO asks for? Also the primary applicant doesn't have any link for uploading form 80, should I still fill this and under which category do I upload it?


----------



## joyshibu

I have lodged my Visa on last month 12th No Sign of CO yet. . Dnt know what is happening.


----------



## maq_qatar

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> I lodged my 190 Visa application yesterday. Currently in the process of front-loading all the required docs. I had a question on whether the secondary applicant should fill form 1221 and upload or is this something the CO asks for? Also the primary applicant doesn't have any link for uploading form 80, should I still fill this and under which category do I upload it?


You can frontload form 80 and form 1221. In your visa account there will be link for character assessment.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

joyshibu said:


> I have lodged my Visa on last month 12th No Sign of CO yet. . Dnt know what is happening.


Generally their timeline for co allocation is 6 to 8 week. Wait for 2 more week. May be direct grant is waiting for you.

Good luck

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## fullerms

bigdaddy said:


> 1. Yes, fill it with your best recollection of memories..
> 2. Yes, Singapore PCC requires a letter from CO, however fullerms has posted earlier in the forum that he has got the request letter from DBIP by sending an email to them. He doesnt have a CO yet but got the request letter from DBIP. He has updated his signature as PCC uploaded, so i am assuming he has completed the process.
> .


Yes, my agent wrote to DIBP and we got the letter from Team 4 Adelaide. There were no initials on the letter.

And yes, I have uploaded the PCCs for rest of my family on 16 July.


----------



## fullerms

bigdaddy said:


> It denotes a CO assignment and working on the case, which i doubt, as visa lodgement  is just 10 days old.


I would be terribly upset but, happy for you at the same time if this comes true


----------



## TheExpatriate

Marshal said:


> The answer is in a pyramid in Egypt!
> 
> Dude. You haven't got your Grant yet and perhaps you have the most difficulty amongst others in getting one but you seem to advocate the process like you work for DIBP or a MARA agent.
> 
> Pls stop being rude to members in the forum with your irrational and baseless replies.


Good to know ! I will go look for one in the pyramids in Egypt ...

I am not being rude to anyone, and I do not think many members share the same opinion with you. I try my best to help members. I have already spoken to few of them and met a few others as well. But anyways, you are entitled to your own opinions.

However, giving members bad news does not mean I am rude, and it was not baseless btw because it was based on two paragraphs in the CO's letter to the member. Some people see that letter positively some see it negatively, to each their own interpretation, but it does NOT allow you to attack me personally. 

If you profile and patronize people based on their views, I believe North Korea or any of those great nations will be a better place for you than Australia. Freedom of speech my friend !


Last but not least (and I intentionally kept it last), although it is irrelevant to the subject at hand (my opinions of the CO's letter and your opinions of me !), I got the grant 9 days ago and I did not face any "difficulties" let alone "most difficulty" as you mentioned, but anyways, this shows you really need to work on your reading skills since you could not even read my Bold, Red grant announcement in my signature and I dunno from where you came up with "most difficulty"


----------



## jojo

play nicely please

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

*I'm not sure what any of you are hoping to achieve by being unpleasant!!! Pack it in, its not productive or helping is it - its certainly not conducive to a happy society, either on the forum or in your chosen country!

Jo*


----------



## hgupta

rohit1_sharma said:


> Definitely YES!!!!!!! You need to provide all the evidences for your point claims, mandatory documents, Police Clearance Certificate and Medicals.
> 
> Just open your application after payment and click on attach documents and start uploading documents. You can only upload max of 60 document per applicant and each file should not exceed 5 MB so plan accordingly and smartly consolidate similar docs. You can try and search for some posts in the past on this form for list of documents needed.


Thanks Rohit,

I uploaded almost all the recommended documents that it displayed on the site in my immiaccount except for the character verification and the health declaration. Does it have to be uploaded suo moto or I have to wait for the case officer to demand from me


----------



## New Beginning

Can SAP Functional Consultant in Materials Management be accepted by DIAC as "closely related occupation" of Mechanical Engineering ?

I have got positive assessment in Mech Engg but falling short of 6 months of experience in Mechanical Engg to get 60 points. I am trying to use the SAP implementation earlier in my career for completing the 5 yrs required.

Pls your replies would greatly help.

Rgds
Srini


----------



## bigdaddy

fullerms said:


> I would be terribly upset but, happy for you at the same time if this comes true


LOL  I will recommend your case to the officer if I get one before you.....


----------



## Expat2013

maq_qatar said:


> Generally their timeline for co allocation is 6 to 8 week. Wait for 2 more week. May be direct grant is waiting for you.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


6-8 weeks allocation time is the most ideal.
Nowadays, for 189 it has been extended to 10 weeks.


----------



## V&I

Expat2013 said:


> 6-8 weeks allocation time is the most ideal.
> Nowadays, for 189 it has been extended to 10 weeks.


What the timeline is for 190? And where did you find information about allocation time?


----------



## bond_bhai

hgupta said:


> Thanks Rohit,
> 
> I uploaded almost all the recommended documents that it displayed on the site in my immiaccount except for the character verification and the health declaration. Does it have to be uploaded suo moto or I have to wait for the case officer to demand from me


Upto you. People generally upload their "Character Certificates" or Police certificates and get their health checkups done before their CO assignment. Some of them don't. The presumption is if you have all the docs + PCC + Meds - your app might be picked up earlier for processing. Also, if your docs are in order, you might get your PR without any CO interaction.


----------



## Expat2013

V&I said:


> What the timeline is for 190? And where did you find information about allocation time?


The information on CO allocation is not given anywhere.

The 190 visa grants were halted due to cap getting reached, they have been resumed from 1st July. Till this week I have seen 190 grants rolling out for April'14-first week applicants.

For 189, per the posting on this awesome forum, the grants have been given to mid-May'14 applicants. Some May'14 applicants are still waiting for COs and expected to be completed in 1-2 weeks per speed of grants.

If you follow this forum regularly, you would be able to figure the CO allocation out for your case.


----------



## Krish77

Hi Guys,

I m in late-thirties, self-made businessman dealing in international trade of consumer products from India. 

I intend to move to Australia with my wife, 2 small kids (4 & 6 yrs) and mom (61 yrs).
Need some guidance and suggestions on how to go-ahead with my plan and what is the best legal way to move to Australia from India. 

I am not sure whether to start a small business there or get into Job ? I am hard-working with basic graduation degree ? What holds better prospects and is it easy to get a job for inexperienced ? What is the minimum investment for starting a small business ?

Which city is best suited ? Can i shift and then decide -Job/Business ? 
How much time it takes for family Visa ?

Thanks in advance for all your guidance..


----------



## bigdaddy

Krish77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I m in late-thirties, self-made businessman dealing in international trade of consumer products from India.
> 
> I intend to move to Australia with my wife, 2 small kids (4 & 6 yrs) and mom (61 yrs).
> Need some guidance and suggestions on how to go-ahead with my plan and what is the best legal way to move to Australia from India.
> 
> I am not sure whether to start a small business there or get into Job ? I am hard-working with basic graduation degree ? What holds better prospects and is it easy to get a job for inexperienced ? What is the minimum investment for starting a small business ?
> 
> Which city is best suited ? Can i shift and then decide -Job/Business ?
> How much time it takes for family Visa ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your guidance..


There are lot of migration visas available for business people. You should use the 'Find a visa' functionality from the immi.gov.au to explore the visas available for you. some of them are :
Business Innovation and Investment (Permanent) visa (subclass 888)
Business Talent (Permanent) visa (subclass 132)
Business Innovation and Investment (Provisional) visa (subclass 188)
Business Owner visa (subclass 890)
State/Territory Sponsored Business Owner visa (subclass 892)

All cities in Australia are well suited for business and selecting a city should be based on your business sector and demand and facilities in the selected city. The overall process could take a maximum of one year.


----------



## qaz1234

Hi Guys,

Am a new member and require your assistance on the following situation,

Me and my wife are in the process of applying for the Australian subclass 190 visa for South Australia.

Now in the visa application they ask "Has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian Government or any public authority in any other country?"

I have lived in UK for a few years before moving back to India. Before returning back I had a mobile contract running which I left as it is and came back. It was an unintentional debt because I wanted to go back, but due to some unforseen circumstances had to stall plans to return back.

Will it have any effect on my visa application? I will be applying for a UK PCC very soon as well, but considering its not a criminal offence it wouldnt showup on the PCC.

My only concern is will it create an alarm for the Case Officer once our case is being scrutinized?

Require your inputs and understanding on this! Thanks!


----------



## hgupta

bond_bhai said:


> Upto you. People generally upload their "Character Certificates" or Police certificates and get their health checkups done before their CO assignment. Some of them don't. The presumption is if you have all the docs + PCC + Meds - your app might be picked up earlier for processing. Also, if your docs are in order, you might get your PR without any CO interaction.


Is there any particular format of the Police certificate or any specific health check ups to be got done ?
Where to find information regarding the requirement on the above ?


----------



## Krish77

Thanks bro for ur help.. Business visas seems quite expensive as in terms of investments... Is it better to go with an agent in India for guidance..


----------



## Mike147

Hi all,

I got my invite!!! I am over the moon!!

Question, when I click apply for Visa, will I be required to pay the visa application fee straight away?

Should I wait till I am ready to pay before clicking apply for visa??


----------



## maq_qatar

Mike147 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my invite!!! I am over the moon!!
> 
> Question, when I click apply for Visa, will I be required to pay the visa application fee straight away?
> 
> Should I wait till I am ready to pay before clicking apply for visa??


Congrats mate..

You can click on apply visa, this will generate trn no/immi account. There you have to fill a form of 17pages than submit button will appear and that time you have to pay fees.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## immigbird

maq_qatar said:


> Congrats mate..
> 
> You can click on apply visa, this will generate trn no/immi account. There you have to fill a form of 17pages than submit button will appear and that time you have to pay fees.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Also you can fill your application and save it without paying the fees, then when u r ready login to your immi account and pay your fees then start uploading your documents after payment.
Good Luck my friend.


----------



## Achilles_as

Hello People!!!

Sorry had been away sometime due to some urgent travel which I couldnt avoid.
I see many people got Grants, congrats to all those and best wishes for the ones waiting....
Smacky, Expatriate, Maq_qatar, Chiku, Congrats guys!!!


----------



## maq_qatar

Achilles_as said:


> Hello People!!!
> 
> Sorry had been away sometime due to some urgent travel which I couldnt avoid.
> I see many people got Grants, congrats to all those and best wishes for the ones waiting....
> Smacky, Expatriate, Maq_qatar, Chiku, Congrats guys!!!


Thanks mate and welcome back.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Mike147

immigbird said:


> Also you can fill your application and save it without paying the fees, then when u r ready login to your immi account and pay your fees then start uploading your documents after payment. Good Luck my friend.


Thanks, I have already logged in and created my IMMI account. Started with the 17 page from and then saved my application until I make payment and start with uploads. Few questions:

- does my visa lodge date only start from the day I pay my fees? Or when my TRF was generated? 
- when do I get access to my health ID number I need to book medicals? 

Looks like this forum is going to be my home for the next while. So looking forward to working through this with you guys.


----------



## amitferns

Mike147 said:


> Thanks, I have already logged in and created my IMMI account. Started with the 17 page from and then saved my application until I make payment and start with uploads. Few questions:
> 
> - does my visa lodge date only start from the day I pay my fees? Or when my TRF was generated?
> - when do I get access to my health ID number I need to book medicals?
> 
> Looks like this forum is going to be my home for the next while. So looking forward to working through this with you guys.


Visa lodge date starts from the day you pay your fees.
You will get a link in your immiaccount to proceed further with your health examination


----------



## malisajj

Mike147 said:


> Thanks, I have already logged in and created my IMMI account. Started with the 17 page from and then saved my application until I make payment and start with uploads. Few questions:
> 
> - does my visa lodge date only start from the day I pay my fees? Or when my TRF was generated?
> - when do I get access to my health ID number I need to book medicals?
> 
> Looks like this forum is going to be my home for the next while. So looking forward to working through this with you guys.


The answer to both yout questions is after you have made the payment. 
Your application status will change to submitted. When you access your application after paying the fees it will take you to a page where you can upload documents. On this page there will be a link to arrange health assessment for each applicant included in your application.


----------



## mah

Dear All, 

Need help regarding eVisa application.

Step 13/17

Employment history
Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?

When i add the information, it asks me to provide 'Description of duties'

Should i copy and paste the description of duties what i submitted to ACS

please guide

Thanks in advance


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

mah said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need help regarding eVisa application.
> 
> Step 13/17
> 
> Employment history
> Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?
> 
> When i add the information, it asks me to provide 'Description of duties'
> 
> Should i copy and paste the description of duties what i submitted to ACS
> 
> please guide
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes, or if you feel there will be paucity of space then you may type all duties mentioned in resume and upload you resume as well when you upload your skills assessment letters from ACS. 


REGARDS, 

DEEP


----------



## Mike147

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Yes, or if you feel there will be paucity of space then you may type all duties mentioned in resume and upload you resume as well when you upload your skills assessment letters from ACS. REGARDS, DEEP


I have the same question. I see space is very limited in this field. Would you suggest key summaries and then state, refer to attached job reference letter for full details?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Mike147 said:


> I have the same question. I see space is very limited in this field. Would you suggest key summaries and then state, refer to attached job reference letter for full details?


I did the same as I suggested.. I wrote ALL DUTIES ARE MENTIONED IN RESUME.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Krish77 said:


> Thanks bro for ur help.. Business visas seems quite expensive as in terms of investments... Is it better to go with an agent in India for guidance..


Just be careful with the agents, only follow MARA Agents as they are recognized.. This will cost you a lot, so deal with them carefully.

Yours is a specific case of showing huge amount of money to be invested in Australia and it requires a full business case for AUS Interest.

Best of luck !!

Cheers


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

mah said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need help regarding eVisa application.
> 
> Step 13/17
> 
> Employment history
> Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?
> 
> When i add the information, it asks me to provide 'Description of duties'
> 
> Should i copy and paste the description of duties what i submitted to ACS
> 
> please guide
> 
> Thanks in advance



Yes , you can submit same as ACS, but there is a limitation of words in application. 

Cheers


----------



## TheExpatriate

Achilles_as said:


> Hello People!!!
> 
> Sorry had been away sometime due to some urgent travel which I couldnt avoid.
> I see many people got Grants, congrats to all those and best wishes for the ones waiting....
> Smacky, Expatriate, Maq_qatar, Chiku, Congrats guys!!!


Thanks man ....


----------



## Nishant Dundas

qaz1234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Am a new member and require your assistance on the following situation,
> 
> Me and my wife are in the process of applying for the Australian subclass 190 visa for South Australia.
> 
> Now in the visa application they ask "Has any applicant ever had any outstanding debts to the Australian Government or any public authority in any other country?"
> 
> I have lived in UK for a few years before moving back to India. Before returning back I had a mobile contract running which I left as it is and came back. It was an unintentional debt because I wanted to go back, but due to some unforseen circumstances had to stall plans to return back.
> 
> Will it have any effect on my visa application? I will be applying for a UK PCC very soon as well, but considering its not a criminal offence it wouldnt showup on the PCC.
> 
> My only concern is will it create an alarm for the Case Officer once our case is being scrutinized?
> 
> Require your inputs and understanding on this! Thanks!


Seems your post was missed out.

Well my friend, when you took the phone contract did you read on the form anywhere that you solemnly indebted to the government or her highness for the outstanding if any on the phone bill. When you were at the airport did the immigration guy ask you if you had paid up all bills??? Am sure the answer was no.
Hahaha!!! Sorry for the sad joke!!

Well the answer is you need not worry, please ignore this. A mobile company is not government nor public authority but a private enterprise, so chill!!!
And it ain't a criminal offense, so it will not show on the pcc too!!
Best of luck!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sas119

Begnning of yet another new week.. Wish this week brings some respite\ good news to all waiting. No CO for news for me yet.. CO where art thou ?????


----------



## arjunsydney

sas119 said:


> Begnning of yet another new week.. Wish this week brings some respite\ good news to all waiting. No CO for news for me yet.. CO where art thou ?????


It seems like shifting of CO office is yet to be completed.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Mike147 said:


> Thanks, I have already logged in and created my IMMI account. Started with the 17 page from and then saved my application until I make payment and start with uploads. Few questions:
> 
> - does my visa lodge date only start from the day I pay my fees? Or when my TRF was generated?
> - when do I get access to my health ID number I need to book medicals?
> 
> Looks like this forum is going to be my home for the next while. So looking forward to working through this with you guys.


Just be very careful when filling those 17 pages... Each info should be accurate... You dont want to run filling and upoading form 1023.

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

longbacks said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been a follwer of this great forum and learned a great deal. And now I thank everyone for the great inputs and information.
> 
> I have received a grant today for 189!
> 
> previously allocated by GSM7 but final grant was from GSM 23.


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rt00021 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> How much time does ICAA take for skills and experience assessment for 'Accountant' code? Please share your experience.
> 
> Thanks!


About 2-3 weeks on average.


----------



## amitferns

arjunsydney said:


> It seems like shifting of CO office is yet to be completed.


From where did you get this info?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jojo said:


> *I'm not sure what any of you are hoping to achieve by being unpleasant!!! Pack it in, its not productive or helping is it - its certainly not conducive to a happy society, either on the forum or in your chosen country!
> 
> Jo*


20k+ posts! Do you make a living from this forum?


----------



## mah

Hi,

I have query regarding eVisa application please.

under Education History Section

I have just provided my Master degree details that have been assessed by ACS as AQF equivalent BACHELOR DEGREE.

Should i also give details of my 8th standard, 10 & 11th standards and Bachelor degree, those have neither been assessed by ACS nor claiming points.

Please guide

Thanks in advance


----------



## sevnik0202

Keeping the fingers crossed is the only option. CO's seem to be on a vacation. May be after July we may expect them.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have query regarding eVisa application please.
> 
> under Education History Section
> 
> I have just provided my Master degree details that have been assessed by ACS as AQF equivalent BACHELOR DEGREE.
> 
> Should i also give details of my 8th standard, 10 & 11th standards and Bachelor degree, those have neither been assessed by ACS nor claiming points.
> 
> Please guide
> 
> Thanks in advance


Dear mah

I suppose you are asking about the informative to be filled in 17 pages of eVisa application.

The page/section specifically mentions to provide details of your tertiary qualifications, if I correctly remember. Tertiary education is what you do post schooling. You do not need to provide anything about your schooling here unless you are filling up Form 80.

Max


----------



## mah

Dear Max,

Thank you so much for your swift reply.

Your certainly correct, i am in process of lodging eVisa (supplying 17 pages info).

So, my understanding i need to just give the info from 11th Standard on wards.

Please confirm.

Thanks


----------



## satishkhatri

mah said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have query regarding eVisa application please.
> 
> under Education History Section
> 
> I have just provided my Master degree details that have been assessed by ACS as AQF equivalent BACHELOR DEGREE.
> 
> Should i also give details of my 8th standard, 10 & 11th standards and Bachelor degree, those have neither been assessed by ACS nor claiming points.
> 
> Please guide
> 
> Thanks in advance


Generally, details of my 8th standard, 10 & 11th standards are not required if you have provided master degree proof. However, submitting bachelor degree details may be a good idea.


----------



## sas119

Looks like no grants\CO allocations for today so far.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mah said:


> Dear Max,
> 
> Thank you so much for your swift reply.
> 
> Your certainly correct, i am in process of lodging eVisa (supplying 17 pages info).
> 
> So, my understanding i need to just give the info from 11th Standard on wards.
> 
> Please confirm.
> 
> Thanks


Oops! Apologies! This one is not so swift reply! 

You'll need to provide details of qualifications obtained AFTER schooling, i.e. Tertiary qualifications. Tertiary qualifications will be Diploma, Advanced Diploma, Degree (Bachelor/Master/PhD). Mainly this is - which qualifications got you points for immigration? Those will be the ones that you had sent for Skills Assessment. In general, no one provides details of schooling to Assessing Authority. I did not. Neither to Assessing Authority nor in EOI nor in 17 pages of eVisa.

Max


----------



## dhanu

Hi All,

Hope this will be a great week for all of us who are waiting for grants


----------



## besthar

sas119 said:


> Looks like no grants\CO allocations for today so far.


Buddy, Have you front-loaded form 80 ? 

I was told this is not asked by CO most times , unless you've had some significant gaps in employment/education or if you've had extensive travel in the past.

Thanks


----------



## mah

MaxTheWolf said:


> Oops! Apologies! This one is not so swift reply!
> 
> You'll need to provide details of qualifications obtained AFTER schooling, i.e. Tertiary qualifications. Tertiary qualifications will be Diploma, Advanced Diploma, Degree (Bachelor/Master/PhD). Mainly this is - which qualifications got you points for immigration? Those will be the ones that you had sent for Skills Assessment. In general, no one provides details of schooling to Assessing Authority. I did not. Neither to Assessing Authority nor in EOI nor in 17 pages of eVisa.
> 
> Max


This is still prompt response 

Perfect, done and dusted.

Thanks


----------



## besthar

MaxTheWolf said:


> Oops! Apologies! This one is not so swift reply!
> 
> You'll need to provide details of qualifications obtained AFTER schooling, i.e. Tertiary qualifications. Tertiary qualifications will be Diploma, Advanced Diploma, Degree (Bachelor/Master/PhD). Mainly this is - which qualifications got you points for immigration? Those will be the ones that you had sent for Skills Assessment. In general, no one provides details of schooling to Assessing Authority. I did not. Neither to Assessing Authority nor in EOI nor in 17 pages of eVisa.
> 
> Max



Max , 

Quick check with you as well .... did you front-load form 80 ?

Thanks


----------



## visitkangaroos

Dear Friends,

Sorry was not active for a while on the forum, as I had to travel.

Can you guys please help on how to move to the next stage now, i.e. searching for the Job. Do we have a thread here helping each other on the job front, particularly for Software Developers.

I am really confused. Whether to wait till next year and search from India till then. 

At best I can be in Australia only by September end, since I have to serve a notice period of couple of months after resigning.

So I have to take a call soon whether to resign or not.

Please help friends as you always have been during the times of getting the visa.


----------



## sas119

besthar said:


> Max ,
> 
> Quick check with you as well .... did you front-load form 80 ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes I did front load the Form 80 for me and my wife. However, I would say do not front load it unless specifically asked for. Many applicants have not been asked for it. The CO will request you for it if he\she feels so.


----------



## mah

besthar said:


> Max ,
> 
> Quick check with you as well .... did you front-load form 80 ?
> 
> Thanks


No dear i am not that quick  just made the payments

I will certainly let you know once i filled up form 80

I believe there is only one form need to be uploaded for me and my spouse separately that is form 80, others will be my documents. 

Isn't it

Thanks


----------



## besthar

mah said:


> No dear i am not that quick  just made the payments
> 
> I will certainly let you know once i filled up form 80
> 
> I believe there is only one form need to be uploaded for me and my spouse separately that is form 80, others will be my documents.
> 
> Isn't it
> 
> Thanks


ok got it .. thanks


----------



## mah

sas119 said:


> Yes I did front load the Form 80 for me and my wife. However, I would say do not front load it unless specifically asked for. Many applicants have not been asked for it. The CO will request you for it if he\she feels so.


You mean, should not upload at all. Neither for primary applicant nor for dependents ?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

besthar said:


> Max ,
> 
> Quick check with you as well .... did you front-load form 80 ?
> 
> Thanks


No besthar


----------



## MaxTheWolf

besthar said:


> Max ,
> 
> Quick check with you as well .... did you front-load form 80 ?
> 
> Thanks


No besthar

Never submitted form 80, and was never asked to do so either.


----------



## McJim

MaxTheWolf said:


> No besthar
> 
> Never submitted form 80, and was never asked to do so either.


Hi Maxthewolf,
I guessed the reason you were never asked for submitting form 80 would be that you didn't stay in any other country rather than your original nation for 12 months or more, right?. Please excuse me, if I were wrong.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

McJim said:


> Hi Maxthewolf,
> I guessed the reason you were never asked for submitting form 80 would be that you didn't stay in any other country rather than your original nation for 12 months or more, right?. Please excuse me, if I were wrong.


Hi McJim

True that I have not stayed for 12 months or more outside India, but I am really not sure if that is the criterion basis which they decide whether to ask for Form 80 or not.

Max


----------



## McJim

Thanks Maxthewolf for your answer. I am not sure about that either. But, however, I have heard from somewhere that if someone has lived in a particular country for more than 12 moths, then form 80 would be highly likely asked by CO.


----------



## sas119

One of the reasons for delay in visa processing may be the below that is reflected on immiaccount website for applicants for whom the below condition might be applicable. 

Visa applicants, applying from outside Australia, who have spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, on or after 5 May 2014 should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio. Failure to provide the certificate may result in delays processing your application. 

This measure is in response to the World Health Organization.s declaration of wild poliovirus transmission as a Public Health Emergency of International Concern.


----------



## amitferns

sas119 said:


> One of the reasons for delay in visa processing may be the below that is reflected on immiaccount website for applicants for whom the below condition might be applicable.
> 
> Visa applicants, applying from outside Australia, who have spent 28 days or longer in Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria, Pakistan, Somalia or Syria, or in any combination of these countries, on or after 5 May 2014 should provide a vaccination certificate as evidence that they have been vaccinated against polio. Failure to provide the certificate may result in delays processing your application.
> 
> This measure is in response to the World Health Organization.s declaration of wild poliovirus transmission as a Public Health Emergency of International Concern.


Is this reflecting in your immiaccount or on the general website? I doubt if delay is for this reason.


----------



## amitferns

Not a single grant today......


----------



## mathew2k

amitferns said:


> Not a single grant today......


Dear experts

Just a clarification on the process.

Got EOI invite yesterday,

now ready to lodge the visa application, should i do that medicals through My Health Declarations now or submit the visa application and wait for CO to inform me to do the medicals? Because i'm concerned if i start doing the My Health Declarations now and if it take more time to process i'll cross the visa lodging deadline.

please advise experts.

Mathew


----------



## $hadow

amitferns said:


> Not a single grant today......


Probably this is the reason:



> *Our Adelaide office is moving and will be closed on 25 July 2014 for our move. We’ll be located at 70 Franklin Street and will open on Monday 28 July. Please check our website before visiting our office, as you may find the information you need online: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.*


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

Lodge your visa first, there would be enough time to go all this till CO allocation. Don't worry.

Cheers




mathew2k said:


> Dear experts
> 
> Just a clarification on the process.
> 
> Got EOI invite yesterday,
> 
> now ready to lodge the visa application, should i do that medicals through My Health Declarations now or submit the visa application and wait for CO to inform me to do the medicals? Because i'm concerned if i start doing the My Health Declarations now and if it take more time to process i'll cross the visa lodging deadline.
> 
> please advise experts.
> 
> Mathew


----------



## dhanu

mathew2k said:


> Dear experts
> 
> Just a clarification on the process.
> 
> Got EOI invite yesterday,
> 
> now ready to lodge the visa application, should i do that medicals through My Health Declarations now or submit the visa application and wait for CO to inform me to do the medicals? Because i'm concerned if i start doing the My Health Declarations now and if it take more time to process i'll cross the visa lodging deadline.
> 
> please advise experts.
> 
> Mathew


I am not sure if this is the right answer. But you can wait till CO allocation. It won't take much time to do the health examination. ( for me it took about 3 days) Usually CO give 28 days to submit the requested documents. 

Hope this will be helpful


----------



## usman.shahid

what is the minimum wage rate in Australia? how easy it is to find an odd job until one finds a good white collar job? and how much money one can make out of odd jobs? if anyone has experience please share.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

usman.shahid said:


> what is the minimum wage rate in Australia? how easy it is to find an odd job until one finds a good white collar job? and how much money one can make out of odd jobs? if anyone has experience please share.


For all Those questions there is a space age technology called names Internet and it has one big daddy named GOOGLE. You can ask him anything!  ;-) 


Don't have anything against you brother but... It would have taken you lesser time if you would have used Google your self. 

Replies to all your questions can be found on below mentioned link. 

http://www.fairwork.gov.au/pay/minimum-wages/piece-rates-and-commission-payments


Hope it helped 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## sandysomu

Got my grant today. It took little over then 2 months but got it never the less.

many thanks to this forum


----------



## prodigy+

Hi All

need advice from you

My Toddler has no passport. For marriage attestation, my spouse submitted passport application but it is still in granted status and not dispatched. 

My visa invitation expires on August 22nd. Can the passport which is granted but not dispatched serve as marriage proof or should I submit all documents and await police verification for toddler passport. I am just trying to avoid police verification of my toddler passport but not at the cost of delay in toddler passport beyond Aug 15th

please advise


----------



## mah

sandysomu said:


> Got my grant today. It took little over then 2 months but got it never the less.
> 
> many thanks to this forum


congratssssssss


----------



## dhanu

sandysomu said:


> Got my grant today. It took little over then 2 months but got it never the less.
> 
> many thanks to this forum


Congratzzzzz


----------



## amitferns

sandysomu said:


> Got my grant today. It took little over then 2 months but got it never the less.
> 
> many thanks to this forum


Congrats.....looks like the office is shifted if your CO was from Adelaide


----------



## lovetosmack

prodigy+ said:


> Hi All
> 
> need advice from you
> 
> My Toddler has no passport. For marriage attestation, my spouse submitted passport application but it is still in granted status and not dispatched.
> 
> My visa invitation expires on August 22nd. Can the passport which is granted but not dispatched serve as marriage proof or should I submit all documents and await police verification for toddler passport. I am just trying to avoid police verification of my toddler passport but not at the cost of delay in toddler passport beyond Aug 15th
> 
> please advise


You are clubbing two different scenarios into a single query. Try to keep it clear & avoid confusion. You have interleaved both situations in to your post.

* Passport endorsement DOES NOT amount to marriage proof. You need a govt issued marriage certificate. The passport only supports your claim that you are married.

* Did you apply passport for your kid ? How old is he ? What is his passport status ?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

prodigy+ said:


> Hi All
> 
> need advice from you
> 
> My Toddler has no passport. For marriage attestation, my spouse submitted passport application but it is still in granted status and not dispatched.
> 
> My visa invitation expires on August 22nd. Can the passport which is granted but not dispatched serve as marriage proof or should I submit all documents and await police verification for toddler passport. I am just trying to avoid police verification of my toddler passport but not at the cost of delay in toddler passport beyond Aug 15th
> 
> please advise


My friend, why are you waiting for marriage proof to apply for visa.
Go and fill the visa application, pay the fees, and keep the process running along with all this.
Note that documents can always be provided after filing for visa, but once invite expires there is nothing you can do.
File the visa first, immediately.

Also, go to any notary public lawyer near your place, take a few evidences of your marriage and ask him to help you apply for a marriage certificate. In the meantime you can also get a statutory declaration prepared by a notary public lawyer. For the meantime it will help you. Research with your people about how to apply for marriage certificate and go ahead. For eg, notary public, municipality, marriage registrar.

Go out and get it done friend, but PLEASE APPLY for the visa first!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## sas119

amitferns said:


> Is this reflecting in your immiaccount or on the general website? I doubt if delay is for this reason.


Yes. It is displaying on the main page where we login. Yes delay might not be for this. Who knows what the delay is for. We have our buddy sandy somu who lodged visa on 26th May and got his grant today. Congratulations to you sandysomu and best luck for furture while some of us are still waiting.

As someone had pointed out earlier, I can see some correlation from how CO's are assigned... I may be wrong on this but maybe many applicants irrespective whenever they have lodged visa are being assigned CO's if they are the only applicant in their file where as people like me who have more than 1 applicant(wife as a secondary applicant) are facing longer delays for case allocation to a case officer. This is just a wild guess. Not very sure. They might have categorized applicants into two categories.. 1) Applicant with a single person and 2) Application with more than 1 person in the form of secondary dependent\applicant.

You think this could be the case in any probability ?


----------



## Krish77

Hi Guys,

Can anyone recommend a reliable Visa agent in India. If someone had a good experience and was not a rip-off..


----------



## sas119

sandysomu said:


> Got my grant today. It took little over then 2 months but got it never the less.
> 
> many thanks to this forum


Congratulations SandySomu.. Wish you a great life in Australia.

Would you please confirm if you were a single applicant or you had your spouse in your visa application ? Also was the CO from Adelaide team that was assigned to you ?


----------



## lovetosmack

Krish77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a reliable Visa agent in India. If someone had a good experience and was not a rip-off..


I'm assuming you are aware that the process is quite simple and straight forward. Any particular reason why you need an agent ? Is your situation complex ? Step-child, dependent mother, etc ?


----------



## sas119

Krish77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a reliable Visa agent in India. If someone had a good experience and was not a rip-off..


Hi Krish,

Welcome to expat forums. This forum is wealth of information and you would find all sort of information right from the thought of applying for visa to getting the final grant. There are whole lot of experienced people to help you out here. All you need to do is browse through the forums and post and share queries\information as you like and I am sure you will be guided by our experts and experienced people who have seen it all.

In my opinion please be away from agents. I can vouch they are of little help and do not entagle yourself in this viscious circle of 'Visa Councelling'.

All the best


----------



## Vasu G

Krish77 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a reliable Visa agent in India. If someone had a good experience and was not a rip-off..


The best would be EXPATFORUM.. Believe me very few or may be no one has a good experience with the agents. Just post all your questions, I'm sure you will get right answer.


----------



## Krish77

I understand process is simple but need to figure out which Visa is suitable for me.. have aa dependent mother of 61 years.. Prefer gng with some reliable agent.. Can someone reccomend me..


----------



## prodigy+

Sorry for not being vivid

I did not apply for my toddler passport yet. My spouse applied for passport reissue with spouse name attested and I thought I would wait for it as passport for toddler doesn't require police verification if parents have spouse name attested in passport

as my visa invite expires on August 22nd, toddler passport in tatkal takes 5 days, with buffer, I am planning to apply for my toddler passport on Aug 10th.

what I wanted to know is as my spouse passport is granted but not printed, would submitting my spouse passport file number serve as marriage attestation proof and hence my kid passport would not require police verification ?

I have all necessary documents including marriage certificate just want to avoid police verification as I really don't want to run behind them

my spouse passport is approved for spouse attestation after producing all necessary docs.


----------



## Krish77

Thanks bro.. Actually i m businessman with 12 years experience and basic graduation degree.. Business visas are meant for corporate-types.. don't know which 1 i can go for.. Can u guys recommend something.. can i qualify for 190 ?? Are you allowed to do business in 190 ?


----------



## lovetosmack

Krish77 said:


> Thanks bro.. Actually i m businessman with 12 years experience and basic graduation degree.. Business visas are meant for corporate-types.. don't know which 1 i can go for.. Can u guys recommend something.. can i qualify for 190 ?? Are you allowed to do business in 190 ?


Do you mean an investor type of visa ? Without knowing which field you work and as what, it's hard to tell if you suit 190.

What field and what kind of business ? 
Are you married ?
How many siblings and what are they doing ?
Is your mother a widow ?



prodigy+ said:


> Sorry for not being vivid
> 
> I did not apply for my toddler passport yet. My spouse applied for passport reissue with spouse name attested and I thought I would wait for it as passport for toddler doesn't require police verification if parents have spouse name attested in passport
> 
> as my visa invite expires on August 22nd, toddler passport in tatkal takes 5 days, with buffer, I am planning to apply for my toddler passport on Aug 10th.
> 
> what I wanted to know is as my spouse passport is granted but not printed, would submitting my spouse passport file number serve as marriage attestation proof and hence my kid passport would not require police verification ?
> 
> I have all necessary documents including marriage certificate just want to avoid police verification as I really don't want to run behind them
> 
> my spouse passport is approved for spouse attestation after producing all necessary docs.


You need your spouse's passport to lodge/pay your visa application. So, no matter what you have to wait until that.

Once you get your husband's passport pay for the visa & lodge the application. Post that you can add your kid to your application. Is it a 189 or 190 ?


----------



## Krish77

Thanks Love..

My replies beside ur queries below..

Do you mean an investor type of visa ? 
..Yes Business Visa or any other type !! 

Without knowing which field you work and as what, it's hard to tell if you suit 190.
.. I m owner of export business of bags responsible for sales/marketing in European market for which i travel frequently there..

What field and what kind of business ?
Are you married ?
.. Yes 
How many siblings and what are they doing ?
2 siblings (4 & 6) schooling

Is your mother a widow ?
Yes


----------



## Nishant Dundas

prodigy+ said:


> Sorry for not being vivid
> 
> I did not apply for my toddler passport yet. My spouse applied for passport reissue with spouse name attested and I thought I would wait for it as passport for toddler doesn't require police verification if parents have spouse name attested in passport
> 
> as my visa invite expires on August 22nd, toddler passport in tatkal takes 5 days, with buffer, I am planning to apply for my toddler passport on Aug 10th.
> 
> what I wanted to know is as my spouse passport is granted but not printed, would submitting my spouse passport file number serve as marriage attestation proof and hence my kid passport would not require police verification ?
> 
> I have all necessary documents including marriage certificate just want to avoid police verification as I really don't want to run behind them
> 
> my spouse passport is approved for spouse attestation after producing all necessary docs.


Visit the psk where you have to apply and enquire with them, as they have their own whimsical set of self created rules and regulations. 
Our advise would be of no use as of now my friend.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mathew2k

Dear Experts,

Doubt again.

Busy filling the Visa application, in one of the page i have to fill in the employment history. I have experience since 2005 jan, so I'm filling all the experience details since 2005. However I have to select "whether the exp was relevant to the nominated occupation" what should I select? I know it's relevant. However in the ACS report it's mentioned "The following employment after January 2009 is considered to equate to work" does that mean I can select the check box for "whether the exp was relevant to the nominated occupation" only for exp after 2009?

Mathew


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Krish77 said:


> Thanks Love..
> 
> My replies beside ur queries below..
> 
> Do you mean an investor type of visa ?
> ..Yes Business Visa or any other type !!
> 
> Without knowing which field you work and as what, it's hard to tell if you suit 190.
> .. I m owner of export business of bags responsible for sales/marketing in European market for which i travel frequently there..
> 
> What field and what kind of business ?
> Are you married ?
> .. Yes
> How many siblings and what are they doing ?
> 2 siblings (4 & 6) schooling
> 
> Is your mother a widow ?
> Yes


There are business investor visas too where you can bring money of some amount and you can apply for aus PR as a business investor.
Do check on skillselect website.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mathew2k said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Doubt again.
> 
> Busy filling the Visa application, in one of the page i have to fill in the employment history. I have experience since 2005 jan, so I'm filling all the experience details since 2005. However I have to select "whether the exp was relevant to the nominated occupation" what should I select? I know it's relevant. However in the ACS report it's mentioned "The following employment after January 2009 is considered to equate to work" does that mean I can select the check box for "whether the exp was relevant to the nominated occupation" only for exp after 2009?
> 
> Mathew


Experience after jan2009 would be relevant and before that would be not relevant.
What did you do in the eoi????

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mathew2k

Nishant Dundas said:


> Experience after jan2009 would be relevant and before that would be not relevant.
> What did you do in the eoi????
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


OMG, I have put all the exp as relevant in EOI, is that going to be a problem here?

Mathew


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mathew2k said:


> OMG, I have put all the exp as relevant in EOI, is that going to be a problem here?
> 
> Mathew


Can you please provide the points breakup of your eoi that you have claimed.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mathew2k

EOI ID:
Date Submitted: Client:
E0001591599
09/07/2014
Mathew Plamthottathil Thomas

Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)


Date of Effect
09/07/2014 20:31:38

Age
25 - 32
30


English Language Ability
Competent English - IELTS 6 or Equivalent
0

Level of educational qualification attained
At least a Bachelor Degree
Less than 1 Year
15

State/Territory Nomination
N/A

Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the
last 10 years.
0


Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas within the
last 10 years.
Equal to or greater than 8 Years
15


----------



## prodigy+

lovetosmack said:


> You need your spouse's passport to lodge/pay your visa application. So, no matter what you have to wait until that.
> 
> Once you get your husband's passport pay for the visa & lodge the application. Post that you can add your kid to your application. Is it a 189 or 190 ?


It is 189

However I have my spouse old passport with which I can file visa application and change it later

would it cost more if I add my toddler passport 20 days after filing the application ?


----------



## lovetosmack

Krish77 said:


> Thanks Love..
> 
> My replies beside ur queries below..
> 
> Do you mean an investor type of visa ?
> ..Yes Business Visa or any other type !!
> 
> Without knowing which field you work and as what, it's hard to tell if you suit 190.
> .. I m owner of export business of bags responsible for sales/marketing in European market for which i travel frequently there..
> 
> What field and what kind of business ?
> Are you married ?
> .. Yes
> How many siblings and what are they doing ?
> 2 siblings (4 & 6) schooling
> 
> Is your mother a widow ?
> Yes


By siblings, I meant if you have any brothers and sisters. And what are they currently doing.

Usually for business visas, first you get a Provisional Visa and if you satisfy the requirements of it, you will be given a PR. A couple of them are permanent visas but I can't still make out if it fits you. Read one of the below visas and find your fit.

132 - Business Talent (Permanent) visa (subclass 132)
188 --> 888 - Business Innovation and Investment (Provisional) visa (subclass 188) and Business Innovation and Investment (Permanent) visa (subclass 888)
Also give this page a read -- Business Migration Centre » Permanent Business Visas


----------



## mathew2k

Nishant Dundas said:


> Can you please provide the points breakup of your eoi that you have claimed.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Hi nishant 

Below is the point breakup

EOI ID:
Date Submitted: Client:
E0001591599
09/07/2014
Mathew Plamthottathil Thomas

Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)


Date of Effect
09/07/2014 20:31:38

Age
25 - 32
30


English Language Ability
Competent English - IELTS 6 or Equivalent
0

Level of educational qualification attained
At least a Bachelor Degree
Less than 1 Year
15

State/Territory Nomination
N/A

Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the
last 10 years.
0


Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas within the
last 10 years.
Equal to or greater than 8 Years
15

Mathew


----------



## lovetosmack

prodigy+ said:


> It is 189
> 
> However I have my spouse old passport with which I can file visa application and change it later
> 
> would it cost more if I add my toddler passport 20 days after filing the application ?


You'll be asked to pay the kid's fees by the CO. Read a response to your post by espresso here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ion-without-toddler-passport.html#post4417906


----------



## rbeniwal

CDR writing (electronics engineer) is going a bit challenging for me. Should I contact professional CDR writers to help. Can anyone help?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

mathew2k said:


> EOI ID:
> Date Submitted: Client:
> E0001591599
> 09/07/2014
> Mathew Plamthottathil Thomas
> 
> Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> 
> 
> Date of Effect
> 09/07/2014 20:31:38
> 
> Age
> 25 - 32
> 30
> 
> 
> English Language Ability
> Competent English - IELTS 6 or Equivalent
> 0
> 
> Level of educational qualification attained
> At least a Bachelor Degree
> Less than 1 Year
> 15
> 
> State/Territory Nomination
> N/A
> 
> Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the
> last 10 years.
> 0
> 
> 
> Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas within the
> last 10 years.
> Equal to or greater than 8 Years
> 15


you have claimed
age : 30
edu : 15
ielts : 00
exp : 15 
total = 60 points

according to your ACS report after jan 2009 is relevant. if you have claimed points for 8yrs and above which includes non-relevant experience then you have ended up over claiming points. over claiming points might result in visa rejection.

guess Seniors can chip in.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mathew2k said:


> EOI ID:
> Date Submitted: Client:
> E0001591599
> 09/07/2014
> Mathew Plamthottathil Thomas
> 
> Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent)
> 
> Date of Effect
> 09/07/2014 20:31:38
> 
> Age
> 25 - 32
> 30
> 
> English Language Ability
> Competent English - IELTS 6 or Equivalent
> 0
> 
> Level of educational qualification attained
> At least a Bachelor Degree
> Less than 1 Year
> 15
> 
> State/Territory Nomination
> N/A
> 
> Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the
> last 10 years.
> 0
> 
> Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas within the
> last 10 years.
> Equal to or greater than 8 Years
> 15


My friend, you have applied with 60points.
But your claimable points would be only 5yrs since it is to be counted after jan2009 only which would give only 10points, so you only have 55points making you ineligible.
The only way out would be to withdraw your eoi now and apply fresh, but with 60points or go for state nomination.

Am not too familiar with withdrawing and whether you can reapply immediately, but please search this forum for it.
Sorry my friend, but as far as I know you should not go ahead or else your visa would be rejected

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mathew2k

Nishant Dundas said:


> My friend, you have applied with 60points.
> But your claimable points would be only 5yrs since it is to be counted after jan2009 only which would give only 10points, so you only have 55points making you ineligible.
> The only way out would be to withdraw your eoi now and apply fresh, but with 60points or go for state nomination.
> 
> Am not too familiar with withdrawing and whether you can reapply immediately, but please search this forum for it.
> Sorry my friend, but as far as I know you should not go ahead or else your visa would be rejected
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum



Thanks guys,

I understood my mistake, now EOI withdrawal is out of question as visa lodging invite has come so now I'll Move with state sponsorship.

Or get an IELTS done and move

Anyways thanks for your help. At least I could realise before I submit and pay the visa application

Mathew


----------



## lovetosmack

mathew2k said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> I understood my mistake, now EOI withdrawal is out of question as visa lodging invite has come so now I'll Move with state sponsorship.
> 
> Or get an IELTS done and move
> 
> Anyways thanks for your help. At least I could realise before I submit and pay the visa application
> 
> Mathew


Forget about the EOI. The invitation will expire in 60 days. Go ahead and find alternates like IELTS or state nomination.


----------



## mathew2k

lovetosmack said:


> Forget about the EOI. The invitation will expire in 60 days. Go ahead and find alternates like IELTS or state nomination.


Can I make use of the same invite for state nomination?

Mathew


----------



## lovetosmack

mathew2k said:


> Can I make use of the same invite for state nomination?
> 
> Mathew


DIBP has already invited you. So, your EOI status is currently *INVITED*.

It can't be fiddled with anymore. The next status it would go to is either SUSPENDED (if left alone for expiry) or REMOVED (if visa granted).

You either have to
1. wait for it to expire and modify it to include state nomination visa 190 and select the states
2. create a new EOI for state nomination right away if you have the needed points.


----------



## mathew2k

lovetosmack said:


> DIBP has already invited you. So, your EOI status is currently *INVITED*.
> 
> It can't be fiddled with anymore. The next status it would go to is either SUSPENDED (if left alone for expiry) or REMOVED (if visa granted).
> 
> You either have to
> 1. wait for it to expire and modify it to include state nomination visa 190 and select the states
> 2. create a new EOI for state nomination right away if you have the needed points.


Thank you, I have submitted a state nominated EOI right now.
Again will wait

Mathew


----------



## sandysomu

sas119 said:


> Congratulations SandySomu.. Wish you a great life in Australia.
> 
> Would you please confirm if you were a single applicant or you had your spouse in your visa application ? Also was the CO from Adelaide team that was assigned to you ?


We are family of 4 ( 2 kids & 2 adults). CO was from Brisbane.

I haven't seen grant letter yet.

Whenever I click on view grant letter , it opens the correspondence page and there aren't any document attached. any idea anyone ?


----------



## Krish77

lovetosmack said:


> By siblings, I meant if you have any brothers and sisters. And what are they currently doing.
> 
> Usually for business visas, first you get a Provisional Visa and if you satisfy the requirements of it, you will be given a PR. A couple of them are permanent visas but I can't still make out if it fits you. Read one of the below visas and find your fit.
> 
> 132 - Business Talent (Permanent) visa (subclass 132)
> 188 --> 888 - Business Innovation and Investment (Provisional) visa (subclass 188) and Business Innovation and Investment (Permanent) visa (subclass 888)
> Also give this page a read -- Business Migration Centre » Permanent Business Visas


Thanks Love..

Sorry made a mistake about siblings as don;t have any..

In a spouse PR VISA can a person do some small business ?


----------



## HighNoon

Got my grant notice on the 23rd! Updated my timeline for reference, it's been one with a few twists.

Thanks everyone in the forum for all the info and guidance.

Best wishes to the people still under process!


----------



## tomato_juice

HighNoon said:


> Got my grant notice on the 23rd! Updated my timeline for reference, it's been one with a few twists.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum for all the info and guidance.
> 
> Best wishes to the people still under process!


Hi 

Congrats with visa granted. Great and quite rapid timeline.


----------



## qaz1234

Nishant Dundas said:


> Seems your post was missed out.
> 
> Well my friend, when you took the phone contract did you read on the form anywhere that you solemnly indebted to the government or her highness for the outstanding if any on the phone bill. When you were at the airport did the immigration guy ask you if you had paid up all bills??? Am sure the answer was no.
> Hahaha!!! Sorry for the sad joke!!
> 
> Well the answer is you need not worry, please ignore this. A mobile company is not government nor public authority but a private enterprise, so chill!!!
> And it ain't a criminal offense, so it will not show on the pcc too!!
> Best of luck!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot Nishant... I'm relieved to hear that...Thanks a ton!!!arty:


----------



## Future_ozzy

I had a similar case.. Phone companies aren't part of public authority or government..

I was concerned as well .. the police and character check is to check criminal offenses..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## bins2013

Hi,

I need a help in lodging my visa application. I am divorced and the child who is a minor is living with me. I want to include my child in the visa application. But I do not have a court order on the full legal custody of the child. His father is ready to give me consent to take him to Australia. 

While filling the visa application, there is a question whether the applicant has the full legal custody of the child.

Will it be ok, if I answer this question as no and attach the consent from his father in Form 1229?


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

hello guys,

Anyone knows how to change passport number in the visa application? I applied with my old passport number, now due to renewal, my passport numbers has been changed. How to update this passport number in the already submitted application?


----------



## aditya10

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> hello guys,
> 
> Anyone knows how to change passport number in the visa application? I applied with my old passport number, now due to renewal, my passport numbers has been changed. How to update this passport number in the already submitted application?


Form 929


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

aditya10 said:


> Form 929


Dear,

Do I have to upload this Form 929 or mail/courier the printout copy to mentioned GSM office?


----------



## TheExpatriate

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Dear, Do I have to upload this Form 929 or mail/courier the printout copy to mentioned GSM office?


Email it to ur CO


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

TheExpatriate said:


> Email it to ur CO


Dear,

I am not yet assigned to any CO yet? under this circumstances, what to do?


----------



## TheExpatriate

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Dear, I am not yet assigned to any CO yet? under this circumstances, what to do?


Upload it then


----------



## Birender

bins2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a help in lodging my visa application. I am divorced and the child who is a minor is living with me. I want to include my child in the visa application. But I do not have a court order on the full legal custody of the child. His father is ready to give me consent to take him to Australia.
> 
> While filling the visa application, there is a question whether the applicant has the full legal custody of the child.
> 
> Will it be ok, if I answer this question as no and attach the consent from his father in Form 1229?



Hi,

I am not sure about it but i guess they will need 'full legal custody of the child'. Try in case you can get one.

Else i would advise you to talk to a MARA certified lawyer. They will definitely help you.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

HighNoon said:


> Got my grant notice on the 23rd! Updated my timeline for reference, it's been one with a few twists.
> 
> Thanks everyone in the forum for all the info and guidance.
> 
> Best wishes to the people still under process!


Congrats!


----------



## Shells2012

Hey all,

Is there anyone who applied in July and has been allocated CO already.

Also, my Visa Application Acknowledgement email had the signature of GSM Adelaide, does that mean that my case will be handled by Adelaide team, I read in this forum that they take longest time to process applications 

Thanks


----------



## Crucibond

Can14 said:


> You can apply for the singapore coc with the visa summary print and they would process the pcc
> 
> 
> For medicals u need to generate the referral from the immiaccount (I think) my agent provided me with the letter soon after applying
> 
> 
> Regards



You didn't wait for the CO letter? Did the SPF give you the PCC with the summary print?

I want to front load everything. SO trying to get the PCC without the CO letter.


----------



## bigdaddy

Shells2012 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Is there anyone who applied in July and has been allocated CO already.
> 
> Also, my Visa Application Acknowledgement email had the signature of GSM Adelaide, does that mean that my case will be handled by Adelaide team, I read in this forum that they take longest time to process applications
> 
> Thanks


The signature in the email acknowledgement doesn't signify anything but for an acknowledgement from the authority that they have received your application. 

Please update your timelines in the signature. 

I am a July applicant and guess my application is changing hands ... I notice the document status keeps changing (Required, received, new links, medical status updates, request for form 80 etc..) in the IMMI portal. ( Not sure if any of these denote a CO assignment)

Having scanned through the forum over the last few months to understand the allocation and approval process, my theory is after you upload the documents, it goes to the document team who not only ensures the document accessibility & completeness but also is empowered with intelligence to mark & categorize the cases with some sort of mechanism, following their book of intelligence ( Like dates, employment experience points, employment reference letters in company letter heads or statutory declaration, education certificates and college reputation, Form 80 details, Salary slips meet requirements, Job code and its demand & forecast in cities etc....

Once the cases are are marked, they get picked accordingly and it make sense as the role of document checker should add more value to the overall process both from a cost and productivity perspective - This is my theory...... Coz, i dont see cases are being processed in the order of visa lodgement..


----------



## rockyrambo

bigdaddy said:


> The signature in the email acknowledgement doesn't signify anything but for an acknowledgement from the authority that they have received your application.
> 
> Please update your timelines in the signature.
> 
> I am a July applicant and guess my application is changing hands ... I notice the document status keeps changing (Required, received, new links, medical status updates, request for form 80 etc..) in the IMMI portal. ( Not sure if any of these denote a CO assignment)
> 
> Having scanned through the forum over the last few months to understand the allocation and approval process, my theory is after you upload the documents, it goes to the document team who not only ensures the document accessibility & completeness but also is empowered with intelligence to mark & categorize the cases with some sort of mechanism, following their book of intelligence ( Like dates, employment experience points, employment reference letters in company letter heads or statutory declaration, education certificates and college reputation, Form 80 details, Salary slips meet requirements, Job code and its demand & forecast in cities etc....
> 
> Once the cases are are marked, they get picked accordingly and it make sense as the role of document checker should add more value to the overall process both from a cost and productivity perspective - This is my theory...... Coz, i dont see cases are being processed in the order of visa lodgement..


Not necessarily bro... If the cases are distributed to different teams in the order of visa lodgement and each team works at its own pace, you wouldn't see ppl who lodge before the others getting grants before the others..
AFAIK, the change of status of docs doesn't mean much.. it's sort of an automated process..

P.S. BTW, I too am in sg..let's get connected over the pm !!


----------



## Krish77

Hi experts,

I checked my skills r in CSOL. What r chances of getting invite for 190 ? If I completed 2 years of college and was awarded bachelors degree (pass) with low marks then can it be considered for points ?? Or they look for 3 years college as bachelor ?


----------



## Can14

Crucibond said:


> You didn't wait for the CO letter? Did the SPF give you the PCC with the summary print? I want to front load everything. SO trying to get the PCC without the CO letter.


Yes the summary letter should be sufficient proof that u have applied for a visa to Aus.

Should be fine .

All the best!!


----------



## Oz_KS

Finally we got our grant today. Thanks to all who helped us in the forum to get our grant letter.

Regards,
KS


----------



## lifebeyond

Is the immigration office closed today. I guess not and not to many grants for this week so far


----------



## dhanu

Hi All,

I got my visa grant letter today..  Im soo happy. Hope U all who are expecting this will get it soon too


----------



## Reca

dhanu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant letter today..  Im soo happy. Hope U all who are expecting this will get it soon too


Hi,

Please share your timeline


----------



## monte1

I got my grant today, came as a surprise wasn't expecting it so soon. 

Thanks everybody for your help, will come up with my grant story shortly. 



Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lifebeyond

dhanu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant letter today..  Im soo happy. Hope U all who are expecting this will get it soon too


Congrats Dhanu. Wish you all the best.
Please share your timeline. and it's through which Diac office (case officer)


----------



## arjunsydney

monte1 said:


> I got my grant today, came as a surprise wasn't expecting it so soon.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help, will come up with my grant story shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congrats monte1 for your grant

Is it direct grant or CO was in touch with you ?


----------



## lifebeyond

monte1 said:


> I got my grant today, came as a surprise wasn't expecting it so soon.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help, will come up with my grant story shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


WOWWWW....
Monte Really happy for you and congrats.
Wish you the very best.
Hoping mine to soon as we both share the same timeline. Were you asked to fill form 80 and what about ur case officer. It was Brisbane team 13 right ?
Congrats again and cheers mate


----------



## dhanu

This is my timelines... 

It took about exactly 2 months from the day I logged the visa.

Invitation: 12th May 14 (189) |Visa Lodged: 28th M 2014 | CO allocation: 5th June 2014 (from Brisbane) | Medicals : 06th June 14 | PCC : 27th June 14 | Grant : 29th July 14

Thank you soo much for the forum


----------



## dhanu

lifebeyond said:


> Congrats Dhanu. Wish you all the best.
> Please share your timeline. and it's through which Diac office (case officer)


Thank You soo much for the wishes...

I got my grant from Brisbane office.. My CO also frm there ...

I hv shared my timeline above.. 

Gud luck with Ure grant  Im sure every1 will get it soon


----------



## austrailadream

Oz_KS said:


> Finally we got our grant today. Thanks to all who helped us in the forum to get our grant letter.
> 
> Regards,
> KS


Congrats. It must have been a long waiting game for you.

Looking at your signature, I am wondering what made your application take so long time after lodgement. Any known reason?


----------



## sas119

monte1 said:


> I got my grant today, came as a surprise wasn't expecting it so soon.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help, will come up with my grant story shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Heartiest congratulations Monte. For now savour the moment what I call ..'The Moment of Excitement'... Cheers !!!


----------



## austrailadream

dhanu said:


> This is my timelines...
> 
> It took about exactly 2 months from the day I logged visa.
> 
> Invitation: 12th May 14 (189) |Visa Lodged: 28th M 2014 | CO allocation: 5th June 2014 (from Brisbane) | Medicals : 06th June 14 | PCC : 27th June 14 | Grant : 29th July 14
> 
> Thank you soo much for the forum


What an amazing timeline. But it really confused me while many folks who lodged even before you are still waiting for CO allocation while you are already done with the application. 

Folks, is it possible to ask DIBP HQ asking for some clue why applications seem to be being processed in such a random way which is not at all fair.

Dhanu, please do not take what I have commented above personal.


----------



## dhanu

austrailadream said:


> What an amazing timeline. But it really confused me while many folks who lodged even before you are still waiting for CO allocation while you are already done with the application.
> 
> Folks, is it possible to ask DIBP HQ asking for some clue why applications seem to be being processed in such a random way which is not at all fair.
> 
> Dhanu, please do not take what I have commented above personal.


 I am not taking it personally... I can understand ur situation.. I hv waited for this so badly... anyway it finally become true.. I'm sure for all of you it will be the same


----------



## TeamRanger

dhanu said:


> I am not taking it personally... I can understand ur situation.. I hv waited for this so badly... anyway it finally become true.. I'm sure for all of you it will be the same


Congrats dhanu, for the benefit of those yet to apply can you list all the docs you had front loaded ? Form 80/1221 etc? Did you wait for co to ask


----------



## dhanu

TeamRanger said:


> Congrats dhanu, for the benefit of those yet to apply can you list all the docs you had front loaded ? Form 80/1221 etc? Did you wait for co to ask


I didn't upload form 80, CO never asked for it, we front loaded all the documents to prove claims in EOI and CO then asked for additional evidence for employment, which we submitted pay slips and bank statements other than the medicals and PC report..

Hope this will be helpful


----------



## fullerms

dhanu said:


> I didn't upload form 80, CO never asked for it, we front loaded all the documents to prove claims in EOI and CO then asked for additional evidence for employment, which we submitted pay slips and bank statements other than the medicals and PC report..
> 
> Hope this will be helpful


What ANZSCO code did you apply for?


----------



## dhanu

fullerms said:


> What ANZSCO code did you apply for?


261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## amitferns

Congratulations to all those who received their grants today. This gives us a lot of hope.


----------



## maq_qatar

monte1 said:


> I got my grant today, came as a surprise wasn't expecting it so soon.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help, will come up with my grant story shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congrats mate and good luck for future life..keep us posted

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

dhanu said:


> Thank You soo much for the wishes...
> 
> I got my grant from Brisbane office.. My CO also frm there ...
> 
> I hv shared my timeline above..
> 
> Gud luck with Ure grant  Im sure every1 will get it soon


Congrats dear and good luck for future life

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ker2Aus

dhanu said:


> 261313 - Software Engineer


Congrats dhanu . If you don't mind can you please let me know which office was there in you Visa lodge acknowledge mail? It is at the bottom of the document.


----------



## mraymen

Hey,

I am not a regular on the forum as I only check it every once in while. however, I do understand that timelines are of particular importance to some of you. So here is mine:

Application (189-60 points): 09/06/2014 (all docs loaded except for medicals), CO Medical Request (Adelaide Team 6): 11-07-2014, Medicals: 22-07-2014, Medical Submission by the Clinic: 23-07-2014, Grant: 29/07/2014


----------



## arjunsydney

mraymen said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am not a regular on the forum as I only check it every once in while. however, I do understand that timelines are of particular importance to some of you. So here is mine:
> 
> Application (189-60 points): 09/06/2014 (all docs loaded except for medicals), CO Medical Request (Adelaide Team 6): 11-07-2014, Medicals: 22-07-2014, Medical Submission by the Clinic: 23-07-2014, Grant: 29/07/2014


Congrats dear....It is grant for you. I thought it was normal post ...You seem quite chilled out about grant


----------



## mraymen

:redface:


arjunsydney said:


> Congrats dear....It is grant for you. I thought it was normal post ...You seem quite chilled out about grant


I already live and work in Australia  This is a bonus in my perspective.


----------



## fullerms

mraymen said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am not a regular on the forum as I only check it every once in while. however, I do understand that timelines are of particular importance to some of you. So here is mine:
> 
> Application (189-60 points): 09/06/2014 (all docs loaded except for medicals), CO Medical Request (Adelaide Team 6): 11-07-2014, Medicals: 22-07-2014, Medical Submission by the Clinic: 23-07-2014, Grant: 29/07/2014


Please include these details in your signature and add the ANZSCO code too


----------



## mraymen

fullerms said:


> Please include these details in your signature and add the ANZSCO code too


Sorry I will not do that because not many in my occupation have applied for the visa. so if I provide this piece of information, it might be easy to identify me (something I do not feel comfortable with). But I can tell you that less than 150 invites were issued for my occupation in 2013/2014 program. Hope this helps. I will add the signature though


----------



## Shells2012

Hi BigDaddy,

Thanks for your reply. our timeline is almost same. Only difference being that I front loaded all the documents including medicals and PCC. There has not been any major change in my document checklist, just that it went from Recommended to Required and then to Received (I too think that's automated). 

I tried to update my signatures but I am unable to do so as it says I am not allowed to have signatures. Any guesses why?

My timeline is: EOI applied- 7 July (70 points), Invitation rcvd-14 July, Visa Lodged-14 July, Co-not yet


----------



## Expat2013

Shells2012 said:


> Hi BigDaddy,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. our timeline is almost same. Only difference being that I front loaded all the documents including medicals and PCC. There has not been any major change in my document checklist, just that it went from Recommended to Required and then to Received (I too think that's automated).
> 
> I tried to update my signatures but I am unable to do so as it says I am not allowed to have signatures. Any guesses why?
> 
> My timeline is: EOI applied- 7 July (70 points), Invitation rcvd-14 July, Visa Lodged-14 July, Co-not yet


Shells2012, once you make 10/20 posts on forum, you would be able to update signature.


----------



## TeamRanger

Shells2012 said:


> Hi BigDaddy, Thanks for your reply. our timeline is almost same. Only difference being that I front loaded all the documents including medicals and PCC. There has not been any major change in my document checklist, just that it went from Recommended to Required and then to Received (I too think that's automated). I tried to update my signatures but I am unable to do so as it says I am not allowed to have signatures. Any guesses why? My timeline is: EOI applied- 7 July (70 points), Invitation rcvd-14 July, Visa Lodged-14 July, Co-not yet



You need to have minimum 5 posts to be eligible for signatures I believe.


----------



## strangeangel

Hi all,

I've lodged 189 visa on 24 July & uploaded all docs except medical & PCC.

Has anyone recently done medical and pcc from pune, India?


----------



## Oz_KS

*Grant*

Hi,

My wife was pregnant. So had to wait until delivery to complete her X-ray. Also I included by son in the application once he is born. That's why it took me sometime to get the grant.




austrailadream said:


> Congrats. It must have been a long waiting game for you.
> 
> Looking at your signature, I am wondering what made your application take so long time after lodgement. Any known reason?


----------



## lovetosmack

bins2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a help in lodging my visa application. I am divorced and the child who is a minor is living with me. I want to include my child in the visa application. But I do not have a court order on the full legal custody of the child. His father is ready to give me consent to take him to Australia.
> 
> While filling the visa application, there is a question whether the applicant has the full legal custody of the child.
> 
> Will it be ok, if I answer this question as no and attach the consent from his father in Form 1229?


Yes it's enough. 

You need to get the form1229 filled by his father and upload it along with a valid govt ID like a driving license, national ID or something. That should be enough. 

For further confirmation, search for the word custody in the doc http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1128.pdf


----------



## mah

Dear Seniors,

I have lodged eVisa application and submitted the fees as well, however, not able to find link/button in order to get referral letter for medical.

Does it take longer time to appear?

Please advise.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Oz_KS said:


> Finally we got our grant today. Thanks to all who helped us in the forum to get our grant letter.
> 
> Regards,
> KS


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

dhanu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my visa grant letter today..  Im soo happy. Hope U all who are expecting this will get it soon too


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

monte1 said:


> I got my grant today, came as a surprise wasn't expecting it so soon.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help, will come up with my grant story shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Congrats Monte1! Happy for you!


----------



## Expat2013

mah said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I have lodged eVisa application and submitted the fees as well, however, not able to find link/button in order to get referral letter for medical.
> 
> Does it take longer time to appear?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Click on Organize your Health information link below the doc list per applicant.

On the page, complete the declaration of your health condition. Click submit.

You will get referral letter which you can download/print and complete meds.


----------



## mah

Expat2013 said:


> Click on Organize your Health information link below the doc list per applicant.
> 
> On the page, complete the declaration of your health condition. Click submit.
> 
> You will get referral letter which you can download/print and complete meds.


Thanks dear, its pretty cool. i got my referral letters.

Just got noticed another point, i can see below mentioned link under my details

Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant

When i clicked, it says to complete form 80 and submit.

However, i don't see the same link under my wife details.

Does it mean, i have no need to submit form 80 for my wife unless CO ask.

Please help.

Thank you


----------



## Expat2013

mah said:


> Thanks dear, its pretty cool. i got my referral letters.
> 
> Just got noticed another point, i can see below mentioned link under my details
> 
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> When i clicked, it says to complete form 80 and submit.
> 
> However, i don't see the same link under my wife details.
> 
> Does it mean, i have no need to submit form 80 for my wife unless CO ask.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thank you


Generally COs ask minimum FORM 80 for each applicant above 16 years.
It is better to upload it for you, spouse without being asked by CO.
Otherwise it would delay the processing as it will take sometime for you to arrange it later then it is CO's will when to look at it after you inform him.
It slows down processing badly.

I suggest do it beforehand, before CO gets allocated.


----------



## Shells2012

Thanks for the info Expat2013 and TeamRanger. I will be active on the forum in that case, so that it allows me to create signatures


----------



## lifebeyond

Folks ,
It's been 3 months and no reply for case officer. Also I haven't submitted form 80 yet . Can this be expected at this stage as my migration lawyer too haven't asked for it yet . Can they ask at such a later stage too. If so it might delay my application a lot as it's already late for a grant . Has anyone been asked for it at such a late stage .


----------



## mah

Expat2013 said:


> Generally COs ask minimum FORM 80 for each applicant above 16 years.
> It is better to upload it for you, spouse without being asked by CO.
> Otherwise it would delay the processing as it will take sometime for you to arrange it later then it is CO's will when to look at it after you inform him.
> It slows down processing badly.
> 
> I suggest do it beforehand, before CO gets allocated.


Noted, Thank you dear.


----------



## Expat2013

lifebeyond said:


> Folks ,
> It's been 3 months and no reply for case officer. Also I haven't submitted form 80 yet . Can this be expected at this stage as my migration lawyer too haven't asked for it yet . Can they ask at such a later stage too. If so it might delay my application a lot as it's already late for a grant . Has anyone been asked for it at such a late stage .


I believe you may reach out to CO asking if any additional docs are required.
This way they would be reminded about you being an old applicant.
It could be a gentle way.

I feel your grant may be delayed due to visa cap on your occupation.

Moderators, comments ?


----------



## bins2013

lovetosmack said:


> Yes it's enough.
> 
> You need to get the form1229 filled by his father and upload it along with a valid govt ID like a driving license, national ID or something. That should be enough.
> 
> For further confirmation, search for the word custody in the doc http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1128.pdf


Hi lovetosmack,

Thanks for your reply. I was stuck with this issue. Now I can proceed with lodging the visa.


----------



## simple_man

Hi Guys : 

Hope you guys are All Well  , it's been a while I have written something here. I am coming to you with a query of mine in the Visa lodgement phase ..Hope I get some help here ....So here is it : 

I did lodge my VISA application on 15 May 2014 after the invite I got from SA State. I am still awaiting a Case officer to be assigned , Form 80 and PCC along with other required docs are already uploaded , Medicals still yet to be done ; since need some 'HAP ID' from CO as understood from immi,gov.au. 

I would like to clarify the below points , if Seniors could help me here :

1. Currently the Occupation which I have Opted at the time of EOI lodgement ( Which is 2611 - ICT Biz Analyst) has come down from Medium Availability to 'Special Conditions Apply' as per SA web site. (Means - Only SA Graduates / Living-Working in SA in and around are eligible to apply for EOI)

*So my question is :* Does it anyway affect the VISA processing time lines ? Including the assignment of CO's to my case ? or is it only to do with EOI lodgement process ? 

I am patient though  , I can wait for that 'moment'; I have to organize my Finance , which i need time for , so hopefully things CLICK at the right time .....

Congrats to ALL who got the GRANT ! , WISH a Bright Future and New Fruitful life out there !

br
simple_man


*Synopsis:*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) - 65 POINTS (SA SS = 5 pts) | ACS Applied : 23/02/2013| ACS Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013 | 189 EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 ** NO LUCK|Lodged 190 VIC : 17/10/2013 - Rejected VIC SS on : 09/12/2013 | *Never Give up !* Lodged : 190 SA EOI Lodged - 15/03/2014 | 190 SA State Nomination LODGED - 18/3/2014 | *Invite FINALLY ! 190 SA: 20/03/3014* | VISA Lodged - 15/05/2014/ | PCC Done (Me & Spouse) - 27/06/2014 | CO Assignment : Not Yet - Patiently Waiting & :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lovetosmack

simple_man said:


> Hi Guys :
> 
> Hope you guys are All Well  , it's been a while I have written something here. I am coming to you with a query of mine in the Visa lodgement phase ..Hope I get some help here ....So here is it :
> 
> I did lodge my VISA application on 15 May 2014 after the invite I got from SA State. I am still awaiting a Case officer to be assigned , Form 80 and PCC along with other required docs are already uploaded , Medicals still yet to be done ; since need some 'HAP ID' from CO as understood from immi,gov.au.
> 
> I would like to clarify the below points , if Seniors could help me here :
> 
> 1. Currently the Occupation which I have Opted at the time of EOI lodgement ( Which is 2611 - ICT Biz Analyst) has come down from Medium Availability to 'Special Conditions Apply' as per SA web site. (Means - Only SA Graduates / Living-Working in SA in and around are eligible to apply for EOI)
> 
> So my question is : Does it anyway affect the VISA processing time lines ? Including the assignment of CO's to my case ? or is it only to do with EOI lodgement process ?
> 
> I am patient though  , I can wait for that 'moment'; I have to organize my Finance , which i need time for , so hopefully things CLICK at the right time .....
> 
> Congrats to ALL who got the GRANT ! , WISH a Bright Future and New Fruitful life out there !
> 
> br
> simple_man
> 
> Synopsis:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZCO Code : 2611 (ICT - Biz Analyst) - 65 POINTS (SA SS = 5 pts) | ACS Applied : 23/02/2013| ACS Result: 02/05/2012 | IELTS: 8.5/7/7/7 - 27/04/2013 | 189 EOI submitted: 08/08/2013 ** NO LUCK|Lodged 190 VIC : 17/10/2013 - Rejected VIC SS on : 09/12/2013 | Never Give up ! Lodged : 190 SA EOI Lodged - 15/03/2014 | 190 State Nomination LODGED - 18/3/2014 | Invite FINALLY ! 190 SA: 20/03/3014 | VISA Lodged - 15/05/2014/ | PCC Done (Me & Spouse) - 27/06/2014 | CO Assignment : Not Yet - Patiently Waiting & :fingerscrossed:


Your application is confirmed and assessed as per the situations AT THE TIME OF INVITE. Any changes in occupation lists post your invitation are not considered to evaluate your application. So obviously it has no effect on your application timelines.


----------



## simple_man

lovetosmack said:


> Your application is confirmed and assessed as per the situations AT THE TIME OF INVITE. Any changes in occupation lists post your invitation are not considered to evaluate your application. So obviously it has no effect on your application timelines.


Yea , that makes sense  , indeed.

thanks Man ! Appreciate the help.

br,
simple_man


----------



## Expat2013

simple_man said:


> Hi Guys :
> 
> Hope you guys are All Well  , it's been a while I have written something here. I am coming to you with a query of mine in the Visa lodgement phase ..Hope I get some help here ....So here is it :
> 
> I did lodge my VISA application on 15 May 2014 after the invite I got from SA State. I am still awaiting a Case officer to be assigned , Form 80 and PCC along with other required docs are already uploaded , *Medicals still yet to be done ; since need some 'HAP ID' from CO as understood from immi,gov.au.*
> 
> I would like to clarify the below points , if Seniors could help me here :


simple_man, some advice on your understanding for doing Meds.
You do not need to wait for CO to get HAP ID after lodging the application. 
Click on Organize Health link and fill-up declaration. 
Submit online form to get HAP ID and medical reference letter, get your meds done.


----------



## prseeker

monte1 said:


> I got my grant today, came as a surprise wasn't expecting it so soon.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help, will come up with my grant story shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I am so very happy for you bhai. Congratulations , Have fun . Best of luck with your future plans . Stay in touch


----------



## Haseeb22

Well my agent received an email from my CO (Not the one originally I had, this time the name in signature was different). CO confirmed that my new born baby has been added to the application (which later got confirmed as baby's name started appearing in the immi account) plus asked to arrange health examinations by just sending the HAP ID, lucky me that I got the email at 7 in the evening n got health examination appointment for next day noon, and, to my surprise, the health examination cleared in less than 24 hours. Along with the HAP e mail, CO said that since primary n secondary applicant's (me n my wife) PCC are expired so new ones should be uploaded (this means they are actually going through the documents) does this mean anything? Positive or Negative?


----------



## simple_man

Expat2013 said:


> simple_man, some advice on your understanding for doing Meds.
> You do not need to wait for CO to get HAP ID after lodging the application.
> Click on Organize Health link and fill-up declaration.
> Submit online form to get HAP ID and medical reference letter, get your meds done.


Hey , thanks for this Expat2013 

Let me try that Option , good to know this ....


br
simple_man


----------



## Mike147

Hi all,

So a big day for me 
I have officially lodge my 189 visa application!

Just a few questions:

- How do I track progress of my application? What are the different status's it will go through and what are the timelines for the stages?

- I have uploaded all my documents except for form 80. I have form 80 filled out, should I submit it or wait to see if a CO asks for it?

- I see there is no option for me to organize my health, how can I get this?

Excited and nervous for outcome at the same time 

Mike


----------



## Expat2013

Mike147 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So a big day for me
> *Indeed it is.*
> I have officially lodge my 189 visa application!
> 
> Just a few questions:
> 
> - How do I track progress of my application? What are the different status's it will go through and what are the timelines for the stages?
> 
> *Keep checking the progress in ImmiAccount. But it is not very useful*
> 
> - I have uploaded all my documents except for form 80. I have form 80 filled out, should I submit it or wait to see if a CO asks for it?
> 
> *Don't wait for CO. If you have it, triple check details in it and upload. Don't make CO to request you, otherwise you will be adding 2-4 weeks of delay in processing.*
> 
> - I see there is no option for me to organize my health, how can I get this?
> *It is just below the table which lists all docs. May be it is not visible on the day you lodge. Just check tomorrow or the day after.*
> 
> Excited and nervous for outcome at the same time
> 
> *I understand, you are in middle of journey. Lot many things ahead after grant.
> Good luck.*
> 
> Mike


 Cheers.


----------



## monte1

*Thanks*



arjunsydney said:


> Congrats monte1 for your grant
> 
> Is it direct grant or CO was in touch with you ?


Thanks Arjun,

It was a direct grant, CO never contacted and i didn't fill form 80.


----------



## monte1

lifebeyond said:


> WOWWWW....
> Monte Really happy for you and congrats.
> Wish you the very best.
> Hoping mine to soon as we both share the same timeline. Were you asked to fill form 80 and what about ur case officer. It was Brisbane team 13 right ?
> Congrats again and cheers mate


Heya

Thank you so much buddy, yours is trailing behind, hope this weekend you wud also be partying. 
I didnt fill form 80, it was Brisbane team 32.
Thanks again...


----------



## monte1

sas119 said:


> Heartiest congratulations Monte. For now savour the moment what I call ..'The Moment of Excitement'... Cheers !!!


Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## monte1

maq_qatar said:


> Congrats mate and good luck for future life..keep us posted
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot Maq, will be hanging around....


----------



## arjunsydney

monte1 said:


> Thanks Arjun,
> 
> It was a direct grant, CO never contacted and i didn't fill form 80.


Thanks monte1 for the update. Wish you luck ahead !!


----------



## monte1

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats Monte1! Happy for you!


Hey Max,

Thanks a lot. I think every grant in this forum owes u a party...Thanks again for all the help....Will be in touch


----------



## Expat2013

arjunsydney said:


> Thanks monte1 for the update. Wish you luck ahead !!


arjunsydney, get some sleep.
You have to keep on posting updates for us tomorrow morning


----------



## monte1

prseeker said:


> I am so very happy for you bhai. Congratulations , Have fun . Best of luck with your future plans . Stay in touch


Hey buddy, thanks a lot. I feel so relaxed today, been a long journey. Would definitely be in touch. I would be hanging around, do let me know if u happen to be in Delhi anytime...


----------



## Krish77

Hi experts,

I checked my skills r in CSOL. What r chances of getting invite for 190 ? If I completed 2 years of college and was awarded bachelors degree (pass) with low marks then can it be considered for points ?? Or they look for 3 years college as bachelor ?


----------



## Krish77

Pls help guys


----------



## lovetosmack

Krish77 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I checked my skills r in CSOL. What r chances of getting invite for 190 ? If I completed 2 years of college and was awarded bachelors degree (pass) with low marks then can it be considered for points ?? Or they look for 3 years college as bachelor ?


Hi krish77

Let us know :
What is the job code that matches your profile?
What is your bachelor's degree? 
What is the major? 
Your age? 
Years of experience you worked for the above mentioned job code?


----------



## sevnik0202

Dear Frnds

Yesteday, I had a word with my agent about uploading documents in immi account. He told me that the attachments will only show in his account. How far is this true?

Secondly, should I take control of ny application at this point. The agent which I am using gets recommendation of few of my friends who have already used their service.

Finally, I have submitted 4 payslips for all the years assessed by ACS, two years ITRS out of three, and I years bank statements will this suffice or do I need to arrange more documents? 

Cheers
Dev


----------



## besthar

Shells2012 said:


> Hi BigDaddy,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. our timeline is almost same. Only difference being that I front loaded all the documents including medicals and PCC. There has not been any major change in my document checklist, just that it went from Recommended to Required and then to Received (I too think that's automated).
> 
> I tried to update my signatures but I am unable to do so as it says I am not allowed to have signatures. Any guesses why?
> 
> My timeline is: EOI applied- 7 July (70 points), Invitation rcvd-14 July, Visa Lodged-14 July, Co-not yet


Shells, 

I share a similar timeline as you...

Good Luck


----------



## bobbyalex

Received my visa grant today. Just wanted to update in case there are people interested in the time lines.

The last of my documents were uploaded on Jul 8 so it took 22 days for the visa grant. 

The whole of June was spent waiting for the medical tests results, IELTS results and police verification certificates. I would have to say that the immigration department was pretty quick in processing the visa.

Visa type - 189


----------



## immigbird

bobbyalex said:


> Received my visa grant today. Just wanted to update in case there are people interested in the time lines.
> 
> The last of my documents were uploaded on Jul 8 so it took 22 days for the visa grant.
> 
> The whole of June was spent waiting for the medical tests results, IELTS results and police verification certificates. I would have to say that the immigration department was pretty quick in processing the visa.


Congratulations ! Have u applied for 190 or 189 ?


----------



## bobbyalex

immigbird said:


> Congratulations ! Have u applied for 190 or 189 ?


Thanks.

189. It is mentioned at the end of the post.


----------



## Expat2013

bobbyalex said:


> Received my visa grant today. Just wanted to update in case there are people interested in the time lines.
> 
> The last of my documents were uploaded on Jul 8 so it took 22 days for the visa grant.
> 
> The whole of June was spent waiting for the medical tests results, IELTS results and police verification certificates. I would have to say that the immigration department was pretty quick in processing the visa.
> 
> Visa type - 189


bobbyalex, can you share when did you lodge your visa ??
Are you onshore or offshore applicant ??


----------



## fullerms

bobbyalex said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 189. It is mentioned at the end of the post.


Congrats!

Can you please post your timeline in the format shown in my signature with ANZSCO code please?


----------



## bobbyalex

Some pointers for people who have already applied:

*Get all your documents and tests done in advance. Don't wait for the CO to ask. It just adds to the delay.
*Once you upload any of the requested documents, it can take 5-7 days for the CO to tell you if any of the documents are missing or incorrect. So every time you miss a document, it adds about a weeks delay to the overall processing time.
*Don't forget - Your spouse also needs to undergo the IELTS test.
*Replies from the CO can take a long time. One week is common.
*Very often your request for the status of the application may be ignored. This is NOT a bad thing. There is really nothing the CO can tell you except that it is being processed.
*The status in the IMMI site will always says processing. There isn't much point in logging in to check the status. You will get an email as soon as the visa is granted.
*You may receive replies from different COs every time you send an email.
*Make sure any email you send contains the transaction Reference Number and file Number in the subject.
*There is nothing much to do after you upload the required documents. Emails to the CO are not going to speed up the process. You will just have to wait. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## bobbyalex

Expat2013 said:


> bobbyalex, can you share when did you lodge your visa ??
> Are you onshore or offshore applicant ??


Offshore. I lodged the visa on May 13th.


----------



## Expat2013

bobbyalex said:


> Offshore. I lodged the visa on May 13th.


Thanks. That's another positive sign for June-July'14 applicants.
Good luck.


----------



## sonu008

fullerms said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Can you please post your timeline in the format shown in my signature with ANZSCO code please?


Hi Fullerms,
Just a quick one around the details you have updated in your footer ..
You have said you received invitation and did the medical, and after that you applied.
I was under the impression that you need some details that go on the medical and those details only aged you have applied for visa by paying the fees.
Please correct me?


----------



## fullerms

sonu008 said:


> Hi Fullerms,
> Just a quick one around the details you have updated in your footer ..
> You have said you received invitation and did the medical, and after that you applied.
> I was under the impression that you need some details that go on the medical and those details only aged you have applied for visa by paying the fees.
> Please correct me?


You can get your medicals done as soon as you get the invite.


----------



## austrailadream

bobbyalex said:


> Offshore. I lodged the visa on May 13th.


Again from Singapore applicant. Is DIBP taking applications based on country? That is not fair enough but I hope it is not the case.


----------



## sas119

bobbyalex said:


> Some pointers for people who have already applied:
> 
> 
> *Don't forget - Your spouse also needs to undergo the IELTS test.
> .


Congratulations on your visa grant bobbyalex. I beg to differ but what you have stated is not true. A letter from spouse's university that medium of instruction was in English should suffice to prove English proficiency. She need not undergo IELTS if a letter from university can be obtained.


----------



## wish

Not really bro... I also applied 189 on june fiest week and still waiting for CO.. I think a lot of people apply on Jun still dreaming about their CO.....:bowl:




austrailadream said:


> Again from Singapore applicant. Is DIBP taking applications based on country? That is not fair enough but I hope it is not the case.


----------



## bobbyalex

sas119 said:


> Congratulations on your visa grant bobbyalex. I beg to differ but what you have stated is not true. A letter from spouse's university that medium of instruction was in English should suffice to prove English proficiency. She need not undergo IELTS if a letter from university can be obtained.


That may be true but I have known cases where the CO insisted that the spouse attend the test. It is really the COs prerogative. I found that it was much easier for my wife to clear IELTS than go through the process of getting a letter from her university.


----------



## Spykey

Hi,
I need to provide a AFP police clearance certificate for my Visa 189 Application.

Can someone please tell me what form I need to fill ?

Thank you!


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

Do I need to submit the application after I create a new immi account. An agent is already looking after my case.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## austrailadream

bobbyalex said:


> That may be true but I have known cases where the CO insisted that the spouse attend the test. It is really the COs prerogative. I found that it was much easier for my wife to clear IELTS than go through the process of getting a letter from her university.


I too beg to differ what you both say. You can also pay $$ for your spouse's English learning course after grant.   

This route is only possible when your spouse's English is not functional per IELTS definition.  and sadly, I have to say my wife's English skill is poor enough to go for this option.


----------



## Spykey

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Do I need to submit the application after I create a new immi account. An agent is already looking after my case.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


If your agent already submit an application, you do not have to re-submit.

But the way, for your AFP police check, what form did you use?

I cannot find the form online.


thank you!


----------



## sevnik0202

Spykey said:


> If your agent already submit an application, you do not have to re-submit.
> 
> But the way, for your AFP police check, what form did you use?
> 
> I cannot find the form online.
> 
> 
> thank you!




I only needed an India PCC mate.


----------



## lovetosmack

bobbyalex said:


> That may be true but I have known cases where the CO insisted that the spouse attend the test. It is really the COs prerogative. I found that it was much easier for my wife to clear IELTS than go through the process of getting a letter from her university.


It is not a discretion by someone. Everyone is bound to follow the law. The are some clauses to the medium of instruction certificate when you submit it. For those outside Australia, to price functionally english visa medium of instruction, they have to have :

***completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
***completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
***completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English

The medium of instruction certificate has to be accompanied by the relevant proof of qualification obtained.

So it can also be a school certificate too.


----------



## Spykey

sevnik0202 said:


> I only needed an India PCC mate.



ok no problem.

I wanted to know what for i need to use for the AFP PCC but not one seems to be answering..

hope someone in the forum will help..

thanks!


----------



## sevnik0202

Spykey said:


> If your agent already submit an application, you do not have to re-submit.
> 
> But the way, for your AFP police check, what form did you use?
> 
> I cannot find the form online.
> 
> 
> thank you!


If you are looking for Australia federal police check this link might help:

National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police

Cheers
Dev


----------



## bigdaddy

lovetosmack said:


> It is not a discretion by someone. Everyone is bound to follow the law. The are some clauses to the medium of instruction certificate when you submit it. For those outside Australia, to price functionally english visa medium of instruction, they have to have :
> 
> ***completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
> ***completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
> ***completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English
> 
> The medium of instruction certificate has to be accompanied by the relevant proof of qualification obtained.
> 
> So it can also be a school certificate too.


The safest method is to finish the IELTS and satisfy the 4.5 criteria...

The cost of English course if you fail to met the criterias is too high and guessing there is a reason for it being so high...

Moreover, there are thousands of colleges, universities, school boards all over the world. For the CO to verify if its genuine and if its valued its going to time intensive and occasionally has chances of suspicion - I am sure they have list of universities in their white list and a list which requires more details. 

I am aware there are lot of fellow colleagues in the form who have made it with the letter but my advice is spend that extra money if you are doubtful. Will give you lot of peaceful nights...


----------



## $uper$onic

Hi,

I have uploaded Form 80 for both the applicants however under each of the application it shows me complete character assessment. Is this normal ? 

Any reasons why 190 visas are not moving at all. I have applied for it on 11th May. Front loaded all documents, PCC, medical etc however no case officer assigned till date and no update at all.

Its a very frustrating wait already have a job offer but they cant wait longer then 15th aug. Looks like because of the delays I will miss my job offer


----------



## bigdaddy

sonu008 said:


> Hi Fullerms,
> Just a quick one around the details you have updated in your footer ..
> You have said you received invitation and did the medical, and after that you applied.
> I was under the impression that you need some details that go on the medical and those details only aged you have applied for visa by paying the fees.
> Please correct me?


You can do your medicals anytime with or without invite. you can use the 'health declaration' link and generate your HAP ID's. All you need is your passport number and details. 

Make sure you select the correct vis sub class when you generate the HAP ID's. The medical test requirments are generated according to visa subclass you select. You will create your IMMI account as part of this process, which you can use once you get your invite to lodge your visa.


----------



## bigdaddy

$uper$onic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have uploaded Form 80 for both the applicants however under each of the application it shows me complete character assessment. Is this normal ?
> 
> Any reasons why 190 visas are not moving at all. I have applied for it on 11th May. Front loaded all documents, PCC, medical etc however no case officer assigned till date and no update at all.
> 
> Its a very frustrating wait already have a job offer but they cant wait longer then 15th aug. Looks like because of the delays I will miss my job offer


Contact DIBP via email or phone and tell them you have job offer and wanted to find out the status. I remember reading a post by one of the fellow colleagues getting his grant with a similar situations as yours and with a call to DIBP. 

If you have a offer letter, you can upload to the documents section if asked by the DIBP.


----------



## V&I

$uper$onic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have uploaded Form 80 for both the applicants however under each of the application it shows me complete character assessment. Is this normal ?
> 
> Any reasons why 190 visas are not moving at all. I have applied for it on 11th May. Front loaded all documents, PCC, medical etc however no case officer assigned till date and no update at all.
> 
> Its a very frustrating wait already have a job offer but they cant wait longer then 15th aug. Looks like because of the delays I will miss my job offer


I think, that you can write to DIBP and tell your story. I read about similar case, but the reason was in starting of cours in uni. And after a while guy had got his grant in prior order.


----------



## Spykey

sevnik0202 said:


> If you are looking for Australia federal police check this link might help:
> 
> National Police Checks - Australian Federal Police
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


I did look at those links, bit just wanted which one i need to do.

thank you!


----------



## RaniMatta

Hey folks

i have a clarification, i have submitted my application for 189 through an agent and all communications till date with the CO has been done through the agent email address.
however i haven't heard from them in a while and i have asked my agent to send them a follow up email but i doubt they did.

i'm thinking of sending an email myself to the CO
1- Would that be acceptable or they only accept communications through the email provided in the application.
2- will they reply to the same email i'm sending from or they will reply to my agent email address?

please if anyone have a idea let me know. Thanks


----------



## $uper$onic

Thanks for the reply. Tried calling them after an hours long wait the line gets disconnected that we are facing very heavy volume hence cannot take the call. 

Can you please share the email id on which I can write. 

Also is it normal to show complete character assessment even after uploading the Form 80 ?


----------



## ankita009jain

Guys,

My agents says according to new DIBP guidelines after 1st july 2014, Visa grant shall take 4 to 8 months.. Is that true.. I am going to die with all the waiting! :eek2:


----------



## sumy08

Haseeb22 said:


> Well my agent received an email from my CO (Not the one originally I had, this time the name in signature was different). CO confirmed that my new born baby has been added to the application (which later got confirmed as baby's name started appearing in the immi account) plus asked to arrange health examinations by just sending the HAP ID, lucky me that I got the email at 7 in the evening n got health examination appointment for next day noon, and, to my surprise, the health examination cleared in less than 24 hours. Along with the HAP e mail, CO said that since primary n secondary applicant's (me n my wife) PCC are expired so new ones should be uploaded (this means they are actually going through the documents) does this mean anything? Positive or Negative?


Hi Dear,

Exactly how much time they took to add your new born baby and HAP ID generation ? I am in a similar situation and have sent an email to CO for same.


----------



## ankita009jain

bobbyalex said:


> Some pointers for people who have already applied:
> 
> *Get all your documents and tests done in advance. Don't wait for the CO to ask. It just adds to the delay.
> *Once you upload any of the requested documents, it can take 5-7 days for the CO to tell you if any of the documents are missing or incorrect. So every time you miss a document, it adds about a weeks delay to the overall processing time.
> *Don't forget - Your spouse also needs to undergo the IELTS test.
> *Replies from the CO can take a long time. One week is common.
> *Very often your request for the status of the application may be ignored. This is NOT a bad thing. There is really nothing the CO can tell you except that it is being processed.
> *The status in the IMMI site will always says processing. There isn't much point in logging in to check the status. You will get an email as soon as the visa is granted.
> *You may receive replies from different COs every time you send an email.
> *Make sure any email you send contains the transaction Reference Number and file Number in the subject.
> *There is nothing much to do after you upload the required documents. Emails to the CO are not going to speed up the process. You will just have to wait. Patience is a virtue.


Hi,

Can you please tell me who can you send an email to and at what email address? what all I need to mention while writing to them, thanks!


----------



## Melbound

Hello All,

Can some seniors share with me detailed steps we need to take upon receiving the invite from state, like what needs to be updated in EOI, paying the fee, forms to be filled, immiaccount, document checklist, etc. I would really appreciate your help. This will also help others looking for similar information. Kindly direct me to a link or post where I can find this info, if it already exists.


----------



## Spykey

Hi,
for Visa 189, I need to do a police check for Australia for my Visa application.

Can someone please confirm what form I should use. The link in the immigration website is broken and reporting error 404 and page not found.

Also can it be done online?

Thank you!


----------



## kevin538

Dear Folks,

Need some advice,

I would like to apply main applicant visa now and later for the dependents, the purpose of doing this is basically if I could not able to find suitable job I may come back and settle in India. Furthermore, I know adding dependents in the later stage would be expensive and difficult. 

Seniors and experts please share your opinions what would be the consequence of applying visa for the dependents at the later stage. 

Looking forward your valuable comments.

Cheers


----------



## lovetosmack

bigdaddy said:


> The safest method is to finish the IELTS and satisfy the 4.5 criteria...
> 
> The cost of English course if you fail to met the criterias is too high and guessing there is a reason for it being so high...
> 
> Moreover, there are thousands of colleges, universities, school boards all over the world. For the CO to verify if its genuine and if its valued its going to time intensive and occasionally has chances of suspicion - I am sure they have list of universities in their white list and a list which requires more details.
> 
> I am aware there are lot of fellow colleagues in the form who have made it with the letter but my advice is spend that extra money if you are doubtful. Will give you lot of peaceful nights...


What's with the safety? This is not an airline ticket we are booking.  Just kidding ! I know what you meant. 

CO's do not verify if everything is genuine. It's literally & logically impossible for them to. It's a random check they do. And that's the reason they ask for a Qualification certificate to be attached along with the medium of instruction certificate. It comes down to personal preference if they like to spend money and go through the exam wait times and preparation or just get the certificate from the institution.

A white-list is only verified against qualification claims. I have submitted my sister's school certificate & 10th grade marksheet and they accepted with a visa grant in less than 48 hours.


----------



## psuresh0207

Spykey said:


> I did look at those links, bit just wanted which one i need to do.
> 
> thank you!


For applying the Australian PCC, you have to go to the link and fill in the details.

https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/

This link is mentioned under Application Portal in that page.

Hope this helps.

-Suresh.


----------



## Spykey

psuresh0207 said:


> For applying the Australian PCC, you have to go to the link and fill in the details.
> 
> https://afpnationalpolicechecks.converga.com.au/
> 
> This link is mentioned under Application Portal in that page.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> -Suresh.


Hey Suresh,
Thanks a lot mate.
This means the PCC application can be done online?

Thanks.


----------



## Krish77

lovetosmack said:


> Hi krish77
> 
> Let us know :
> What is the job code that matches your profile?
> i FIT IN 131112; 133311; 133411;
> 
> What is your bachelor's degree?
> B.Com (Pass -not Honours) -2 Years
> 
> What is the major?
> No Majors
> 
> Your age?
> 37
> 
> Years of experience you worked for the above mentioned job code?
> 12 years


.........Thanks


----------



## Krish77

Mentioned my reply beside ur queries in above quoted text...


----------



## lovetosmack

Krish77 said:


> .........Thanks


Please calculate your points here - Points Calculator | Immigration Australia and post the results here. If you have any doubts, while calculating post them here.

Also, the job codes you mentioned fall under visa 190. So, the process is:
_Education & Experience Assessment, IELTS (simultaneously) --> EOI --> Apply for State Nomination --> Invitation --> Visa application lodge --> Visa granted.
_
So, you first have to get your education B.Com & experience assessed and attempt IELTS immediately. Based on the outcome of the above, you can then see if you need to get more points or proceed to the next step.


----------



## enida

lovetosmack said:


> What's with the safety? This is not an airline ticket we are booking.  Just kidding ! I know what you meant.
> 
> CO's do not verify if everything is genuine. It's literally & logically impossible for them to. It's a random check they do. And that's the reason they ask for a Qualification certificate to be attached along with the medium of instruction certificate. It comes down to personal preference if they like to spend money and go through the exam wait times and preparation or just get the certificate from the institution.
> 
> A white-list is only verified against qualification claims. I have submitted my sister's school certificate & 10th grade marksheet and they accepted with a visa grant in less than 48 hours.


Congrats on your grant and lots of luck.


----------



## amitferns

ankita009jain said:


> Guys,
> 
> My agents says according to new DIBP guidelines after 1st july 2014, Visa grant shall take 4 to 8 months.. Is that true.. I am going to die with all the waiting! :eek2:


Seen couple of April, may n also june lodged visa grants this month. I am already half dead with just 7 weeks of waiting. Hats off to people who have waited for months.


----------



## Haseeb22

Haseeb22 said:


> Well my agent received an email from my CO (Not the one originally I had, this time the name in signature was different). CO confirmed that my new born baby has been added to the application (which later got confirmed as baby's name started appearing in the immi account) plus asked to arrange health examinations by just sending the HAP ID, lucky me that I got the email at 7 in the evening n got health examination appointment for next day noon, and, to my surprise, the health examination cleared in less than 24 hours. Along with the HAP e mail, CO said that since primary n secondary applicant's (me n my wife) PCC are expired so new ones should be uploaded (this means they are actually going through the documents) does this mean anything? Positive or Negative?


Comments guys :-( I need the grant now


----------



## Haseeb22

amitferns said:


> Seen couple of April, may n also june lodged visa grants this month. I am already half dead with just 7 weeks of waiting. Hats off to people who have waited for months.


Months? There are people who waited for as long as 2 years


----------



## amitferns

Haseeb22 said:


> Months? There are people who waited for as long as 2 years


True brother. Hope we all get our grants soon.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Haseeb22 said:


> Months? There are people who waited for as long as 2 years


Absolutely true. There used to be a couple here who, unfortunately, had to go through the whole process a second time. I admired the determination they had.

My family had applied for Canadian immigration back in 2003 when I used to be a dependant. We waited 10 years for an outcome when the news got out that a bill has been passed into a law in Canada to terminate all applications prior to, I guess March 2006, as they were a backlog. Who created the backlog? We? No! I have never hated a person more than the immigration minister of Canada in 2012-13. At the end of these 10 years I knew so much about Canadian Immigration that I could call myself a Candian Immigration doctorate. Canada always makes retrospective changes to its immigration policies. These are not explicit, but implied. Even today the processing time for Indian applications is 22 months as per the CIC website. I have no doubt it is not true. It easily takes about 2.5 to 3 years to finalse a Canadian application on an average.

Life can be unfair, but then there are countries like Australia which can and mostly does make things right for you if you are an immigration enthusiast.

Have faith.

Max


----------



## Haseeb22

MaxTheWolf said:


> Absolutely true. There used to be a couple here who, unfortunately, had to go through the whole process a second time. I admired the determination they had.
> 
> My family had applied for Canadian immigration back in 2003 when I used to be a dependant. We waited 10 years for an outcome when the news got out that a bill has been passed into a law in Canada to terminate all applications prior to, I guess March 2006, as they were a backlog. Who created the backlog? We? No! I have never hated a person more than the immigration minister of Canada in 2012-13. At the end of these 10 years I knew so much about Canadian Immigration that I could call myself a Candian Immigration doctorate. Canada always makes retrospective changes to its immigration policies. These are not explicit, but implied. Even today the processing time for Indian applications is 22 months as per the CIC website. I have no doubt it is not true. It easily takes about 2.5 to 3 years to finalse a Canadian application on an average.
> 
> Life can be unfair, but then there are countries like Australia which can and mostly does make things right for you if you are an immigration enthusiast.
> 
> Have faith.
> 
> Max


True that, I had my friend who applied for Canadian immigration in 2008 and got finalized in 2013. 
My brother in law, applied for Australian immigration in 2009 and got finalized in 2012, so keeping his timeline in mind gives me strength.


----------



## bins2013

Melbound said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can some seniors share with me detailed steps we need to take upon receiving the invite from state, like what needs to be updated in EOI, paying the fee, forms to be filled, immiaccount, document checklist, etc. I would really appreciate your help. This will also help others looking for similar information. Kindly direct me to a link or post where I can find this info, if it already exists.


Check this link... you have all the info here.
Moving to Australia: eVisa Australia | Moving to Australia


----------



## sumy08

Haseeb22 said:


> True that, I had my friend who applied for Canadian immigration in 2008 and got finalized in 2013.
> My brother in law, applied for Australian immigration in 2009 and got finalized in 2012, so keeping his timeline in mind gives me strength.


Dear,

Kindly let me know how much time CO took to add your baby to application and HAP ID generation for medical after you sent email to CO?


----------



## Haseeb22

sumy08 said:


> Dear,
> 
> Kindly let me know how much time CO took to add your baby to application and HAP ID generation for medical after you sent email to CO?


I sent all the documentation and required forms through an e mail to the CO in the last week of June, however I forgot to submit form 1022 which I emailed on July 20, on July 21st, the CO emailed that the baby has been added to the application and in the same e mail he asked for updated PCC of me and my wife and sent the HAP ID for my baby


----------



## Arunvas

Haseeb22 said:


> Comments guys :-( I need the grant now


Haseeb, this is a positive note! It seems, the CO(s) have completed all their external verification and only thing pending for them is your PCC that was expired! So they asked you to re-submit new PCC.

Also, addition of your new born into the application is a good sign too!

All the Best mate, your grant is just a few days away


----------



## Haseeb22

Arunvas said:


> Haseeb, this is a positive note! It seems, the CO(s) have completed all their external verification and only thing pending for them is your PCC that was expired! So they asked you to re-submit new PCC.
> 
> Also, addition of your new born into the application is a good sign too!
> 
> All the Best mate, your grant is just a few days away


Phew, this is something that I so want hear right now


----------



## BossLadyMo

Hello Haseeb! How did your wife sort out the medicals? Did she put all on hold till after baby was born, or did she do all except X-ray? Pls give your timeline for her medicals.


----------



## kevin538

kevin538 said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Need some advice,
> 
> I would like to apply main applicant visa now and later for the dependents, the purpose of doing this is basically if I could not able to find suitable job I may come back and settle in India. Furthermore, I know adding dependents in the later stage would be expensive and difficult.
> 
> Seniors and experts please share your opinions what would be the consequence of applying visa for the dependents at the later stage.
> 
> Looking forward your valuable comments.
> 
> Cheers


Dear Seniors & Experts , please shed some lights into this....


----------



## nagra007

kevin538 said:


> Dear Seniors & Experts , please shed some lights into this....



Buddy make sure that you mention all the family members in your application.

you can always apply for them later at any stage.

hope this helps.

Regards
Simrat


----------



## kevin538

nagra007 said:


> Buddy make sure that you mention all the family members in your application.
> 
> you can always apply for them later at any stage.
> 
> hope this helps.
> 
> Regards
> Simrat


Hey Simrat thanks for your reply,

If we apply dependent Visa at later stage (lets say after 1 year from the date of main applicant visa grant ) we might not get PR instead we would get only temporary visa for 5yrs an later which could be converted to PR , Is that true. Please clarify...


----------



## nagra007

kevin538 said:


> Hey Simrat thanks for your reply,
> 
> If we apply dependent Visa at later stage (lets say after 1 year from the date of main applicant visa grant ) we might not get PR instead we would get only temporary visa for 5yrs an later which could be converted to PR , Is that true. Please clarify...


No idea about this... seniors can pitch in...


----------



## fullerms

kevin538 said:


> Dear Folks,
> 
> Need some advice,
> 
> I would like to apply main applicant visa now and later for the dependents, the purpose of doing this is basically if I could not able to find suitable job I may come back and settle in India. Furthermore, I know adding dependents in the later stage would be expensive and difficult.
> 
> Seniors and experts please share your opinions what would be the consequence of applying visa for the dependents at the later stage.
> 
> Looking forward your valuable comments.
> 
> Cheers


I would recommend you include your family members now. They can come and join you after you get a job and settle down. They might have to make one trip to activate the visa, but that can be a short holiday. 

It might be difficult and expensive to include family members later.


----------



## jamuu04

A question to the people who got their grants already, at what time of the day does DIBP send the grant email? Just wanna know so that I can quit checking my email per hour 

Thanks.


----------



## bobbyalex

ankita009jain said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me who can you send an email to and at what email address? what all I need to mention while writing to them, thanks!


The email address is specific to the team that processes your visa. Your agent will have that information.
By the way, I am not sure if they will respond to your email since it was your agent that lodged the visa. But you can try I guess.


----------



## bobbyalex

jamuu04 said:


> A question to the people who got their grants already, at what time of the day does DIBP send the grant email? Just wanna know so that I can quit checking my email per hour
> 
> Thanks.


I really don't think there is a particular time for this. But from the few posts I have read, people seem to receive the email in the morning (before 12)


----------



## bobbyalex

Visa processing times: https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


----------



## bins2013

Hi,

Do we need to do PCC for dependents below 16 years old?


----------



## austrailadream

Folks,

Just logged in to my online visa account and there is a link given right below "organize your health assessment" and it is "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". This is Form 80 I just submitted it yesterday. The link was not there yesterday but it has appeared there today. I am not sure what it does mean. Is someone looking into my application or it is because of automated stuff?

Also, there is no such link for my wife. Guys, please share your experience.


----------



## sevnik0202

bins2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to do PCC for dependents below 16 years old?


I dont think so.


----------



## sumy08

bins2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to do PCC for dependents below 16 years old?


No we don't need any PCC below the mentioned age. This is what the website says:

"For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age"


----------



## pricks

I received an email from co M.D. Requesting some documents shall I reply to his email ID or to the general email address?


----------



## Waqarali20005

pricks said:


> I received an email from co M.D. Requesting some documents shall I reply to his email ID or to the general email address?


reply on both email addresses and also upload the requested documents via your immiaccount


----------



## immigbird

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm

What does that mean guys ? 17 March ! How come


----------



## anandc

immigbird said:


> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm
> 
> What does that mean guys ? 17 March ! How come


It means that all applications lodged till 17th March for 190 has been CO allocated. 
Post that date not all applications have been allocated a CO. 

It seems now 189 is moving slow, they managed to progress by 1 week in the last month.


----------



## tomato_juice

So at the moment those who applied for 189 visa in march are in higher priority. Am I right?


----------



## anandc

tomato_juice said:


> So at the moment those who applied for 189 visa in march are in higher priority. Am I right?


From the looks of it, it was 190 at higher priority for March from a CO allocation perspective.


----------



## psuresh0207

Spykey said:


> Hey Suresh,
> Thanks a lot mate.
> This means the PCC application can be done online?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes it can be done online. But there is downside to this as they will post your PCC by ordinary post. 

If you have anyone in Aus who can pick it and send it to you through courier, it will be better.

-Suresh.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

anandc said:


> It means that all applications lodged till 17th March for 190 has been CO allocated.
> Post that date not all applications have been allocated a CO.
> 
> It seems now 189 is moving slow, they managed to progress by 1 week in the last month.


No, please read carefully it says earliest allocation dates not latest allocation dates. 

So the oldest 190 applicant who has been allocated as CO is 17th March. 

I will be a good reading exam if presented in an IELTS exam.  

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Waqarali20005

immigbird said:


> https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm
> 
> What does that mean guys ? 17 March ! How come


it means EVERYONE prior to 17 march got CO. btw i am from Apr and have a CO...


----------



## Melbound

Hello Members,

I seek your advise. I have 6 years of experience. I worked for a company from Dec 2007 to November 2008. This was an unpaid employment. I could not produce any employment reference letter for this employment in the ACS required format but produced offer/contract letter which had employment start and end dates mentioned, when I applied for ACS. This was an unpaid internship. So my ACS letter indicates as follows:
The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 12/07 - 11/08 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Programmer Analyst - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: XYZ Inc
Country: USA

Now I have submitted my application for NSW. But I have *NOT [/B ]indicated this employment either in my resume nor in EOI. Will this cause any problem at the time of lodging my application since my ACS letter shows this employment?

With ACS reducing my experience by 4 years, I am not claiming any points for my experience.

Also do I need to submit payslips/bank statement/Income tax documents for all employments?
I have been with 4 employers so far excluding the one I mentioned above. I have payslips/bank statements/Income tax for all the 3 except for one employer ABC.

I was employed by this small company ABC from Mar 2009-Mar2 010. I have only bank statements that just shows deposits every 15 days for a period of 1 year but the statements don't display the company's name. Will this proof be accepted? This company is now defunct and my employment reference letter from my supervisor indicates the same on the company letter head.

Kindly advise.*


----------



## anandc

anandc said:


> It means that all applications lodged till 17th March for 190 has been CO allocated.
> Post that date not all applications have been allocated a CO.
> 
> It seems now 189 is moving slow, they managed to progress by 1 week in the last month.


Yes, the site says earliest allocation dates and not latest allocation dates, so we need to go by processing times per category.


----------



## anandc

Did anyone go for the spouse english fees payment option ? In that case how do we preload our application, do we need to upload a letter saying we want to go with this option instead of IELTS/degree certificate in english edu ?

Or do we just wait for CO allocation and once allocated mention these details to the CO

Any suggestions ?


----------



## The Shobra

Hi Everyone,
I have a question regarding the visa 190, I can not find any job in my occupation in Western Australia, but I foud a lot of opportunities in other states.
Please can I take a primit from WA immigration to work in other state until I find a job in WA?

Thanks


----------



## RaniMatta

RaniMatta said:


> Hey folks
> 
> i have a clarification, i have submitted my application for 189 through an agent and all communications till date with the CO has been done through the agent email address.
> however i haven't heard from them in a while and i have asked my agent to send them a follow up email but i doubt they did.
> 
> i'm thinking of sending an email myself to the CO
> 1- Would that be acceptable or they only accept communications through the email provided in the application.
> 2- will they reply to the same email i'm sending from or they will reply to my agent email address?
> 
> please if anyone have a idea let me know. Thanks


Experts, can you please advise me on this
Thanks


----------



## Haseeb22

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello Haseeb! How did your wife sort out the medicals? Did she put all on hold till after baby was born, or did she do all except X-ray? Pls give your timeline for her medicals.


Although the gynecologist said that its all right to have the X ray done since it was the trimester, but the list of medicals I received from CO didn't include X Ray tests and I filed a declaration that after the baby is born, my wife will go through X Ray exams.
For me, my wife and my first daughter, I received the medical s request on Feb 14 this year, got them done on 18th and by 21st, the medical request link disappeared from the immi account


----------



## Expat2013

anandc said:


> Did anyone go for the spouse english fees payment option ? In that case how do we preload our application, do we need to upload a letter saying we want to go with this option instead of IELTS/degree certificate in english edu ?
> 
> Or do we just wait for CO allocation and once allocated mention these details to the CO
> 
> Any suggestions ?



anandc,

The CO will get to know if the dependents in your application have functional english or not. In the 17 pages eVisa form there is a question for that per applicant.

I am not sure if CO would ask you again.

If your visa grant is finalized, you would get an invoice to pay VAC Fee which is $4850, post payment you would get grant.


----------



## rockyrambo

RaniMatta said:


> Experts, can you please advise me on this
> Thanks


hey rani - although i am not sure, but , I think, once you've selected an agent on your behalf, all communication would happen to his email address. BTW, while filling the online form, did he provied his own email address? so , I think if that's the one registered with them, they won't communicate with any 'other' email address.. just my opinion though, but pls confirm from the veterans...!!


----------



## sunilreddy

Has any one, who have lodged their 189 visa in June 2014 been assigned the CO


----------



## BossLadyMo

Thank you Haseeb!!!


----------



## anandc

Expat2013 said:


> anandc,
> 
> The CO will get to know if the dependents in your application have functional english or not. In the 17 pages eVisa form there is a question for that per applicant.
> 
> I am not sure if CO would ask you again.
> 
> If your visa grant is finalized, you would get an invoice to pay VAC Fee which is $4850, post payment you would get grant.


Cool thanks I thought so too.


----------



## Haseeb22

Melbound said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I seek your advise. I have 6 years of experience. I worked for a company from Dec 2007 to November 2008. This was an unpaid employment. I could not produce any employment reference letter for this employment in the ACS required format but produced offer/contract letter which had employment start and end dates mentioned, when I applied for ACS. This was an unpaid internship. So my ACS letter indicates as follows:
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 12/07 - 11/08 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Programmer Analyst - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
> Employer: XYZ Inc
> Country: USA
> 
> Now I have submitted my application for NSW. But I have NOT [/B ]indicated this employment either in my resume nor in EOI. Will this cause any problem at the time of lodging my application since my ACS letter shows this employment?
> 
> With ACS reducing my experience by 4 years, I am not claiming any points for my experience.
> 
> Also do I need to submit payslips/bank statement/Income tax documents for all employments?
> I have been with 4 employers so far excluding the one I mentioned above. I have payslips/bank statements/Income tax for all the 3 except for one employer ABC.
> 
> I was employed by this small company ABC from Mar 2009-Mar2 010. I have only bank statements that just shows deposits every 15 days for a period of 1 year but the statements don't display the company's name. Will this proof be accepted? This company is now defunct and my employment reference letter from my supervisor indicates the same on the company letter head.
> 
> Kindly advise.


When u will fill your form 80, u will be asked to fill in Ur employment details, if u leave this employment, CO will later ask u about the gap, then u can mention the unpaid internship. If u ask about my advise, pre fill this as unpaid employment in form 80 and provide necessary proof how did u support yourself during this period.
Pay slips are more than sufficient, I did the same and was not asked for bank statements, u may be asked for further proof.
As proof of the last employment, provide ref letter and bank statement


----------



## Haseeb22

BossLadyMo said:


> Thank you Haseeb!!!


My pleasure. Let me know if I can be of further help


----------



## $uper$onic

Hi Haseeb even after uploading the Form 80 it shows complete character assessment in my case. Is this normal ?


----------



## Melbound

Haseeb22 said:


> When u will fill your form 80, u will be asked to fill in Ur employment details, if u leave this employment, CO will later ask u about the gap, then u can mention the unpaid internship. If u ask about my advise, pre fill this as unpaid employment in form 80 and provide necessary proof how did u support yourself during this period.
> Pay slips are more than sufficient, I did the same and was not asked for bank statements, u may be asked for further proof.
> As proof of the last employment, provide ref letter and bank statement


Hi Haseeb,

Should I update my EOI in that case to add that employment details? I have already submitted my application to NSW and waiting to hear from them.


----------



## lovetosmack

austrailadream said:


> Folks,
> 
> Just logged in to my online visa account and there is a link given right below "organize your health assessment" and it is "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". This is Form 80 I just submitted it yesterday. The link was not there yesterday but it has appeared there today. I am not sure what it does mean. Is someone looking into my application or it is because of automated stuff?
> 
> Also, there is no such link for my wife. Guys, please share your experience.


If you have uploaded Form80, relax and forget about it. The link stays like that even after you are granted your visa.



kevin538 said:


> Dear Folks,
> Need some advice,
> 
> I would like to apply main applicant visa now and later for the dependents, the purpose of doing this is basically if I could not able to find suitable job I may come back and settle in India. Furthermore, I know adding dependents in the later stage would be expensive and difficult.
> 
> Seniors and experts please share your opinions what would be the consequence of applying visa for the dependents at the later stage. Looking forward your valuable comments.
> Cheers


It is highly advisable to include the dependents now by hook or crook. They need not travel with you immediately. They need to just visit any Australian airport, pass through the immigration and return immediately to your native place by the next flight too. It's very difficult to apply for a separate visa for them at a later stage. Added to that, the long wait times for at least 6-12 months for spouse visa alone. Imagine the wait times for other visas.



The Shobra said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have a question regarding the visa 190, I can not find any job in my occupation in Western Australia, but I foud a lot of opportunities in other states.
> Please can I take a primit from WA immigration to work in other state until I find a job in WA?
> Thanks


You can do that, but need to demonstrate sufficient evidence to WA that you are unable to find the job in the sponsoring state. That's the reason a couple of states like ACT ask you to show sufficient jobs in advance when you apply for state nomination under 190.



anandc said:


> Did anyone go for the spouse english fees payment option ? In that case how do we preload our application, do we need to upload a letter saying we want to go with this option instead of IELTS/degree certificate in english edu ?
> 
> Or do we just wait for CO allocation and once allocated mention these details to the CO. Any suggestions ?


Wait for the CO. While filling the visa application, what option did you choose for your spouse YES or NO for the question - " Do you have Evidence of Functional English?". If you chose No, the CO will directly send you a debit form for the English fees which needs to be filled with your Credit Card details. If you chose YES, then the CO might ask for the relevant proof. Then inform the CO that you would like to go by the payment option.



Melbound said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I seek your advise. I have 6 years of experience. I worked for a company from Dec 2007 to November 2008. This was an unpaid employment. I could not produce any employment reference letter for this employment in the ACS required format but produced offer/contract letter which had employment start and end dates mentioned, when I applied for ACS. This was an unpaid internship. So my ACS letter indicates as follows:
> The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
> Dates: 12/07 - 11/08 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Programmer Analyst - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
> Employer: XYZ Inc
> Country: USA
> 
> Now I have submitted my application for NSW. But I have *NOT [/B ]indicated this employment either in my resume nor in EOI. Will this cause any problem at the time of lodging my application since my ACS letter shows this employment?
> 
> With ACS reducing my experience by 4 years, I am not claiming any points for my experience.
> 
> Also do I need to submit payslips/bank statement/Income tax documents for all employments?
> I have been with 4 employers so far excluding the one I mentioned above. I have payslips/bank statements/Income tax for all the 3 except for one employer ABC.
> 
> I was employed by this small company ABC from Mar 2009-Mar2 010. I have only bank statements that just shows deposits every 15 days for a period of 1 year but the statements don't display the company's name. Will this proof be accepted? This company is now defunct and my employment reference letter from my supervisor indicates the same on the company letter head.
> Kindly advise.*


*

Make sure you mention that job in your visa application. If you are not planning to upload Form80, I suggest fill the information via Form1023 - Notification of incorrect answers and upload it now. Else, the CO might question what you were doing during that period.



RaniMatta said:



Hey folks

i have a clarification, i have submitted my application for 189 through an agent and all communications till date with the CO has been done through the agent email address.
however i haven't heard from them in a while and i have asked my agent to send them a follow up email but i doubt they did.

i'm thinking of sending an email myself to the CO
1- Would that be acceptable or they only accept communications through the email provided in the application.
2- will they reply to the same email i'm sending from or they will reply to my agent email address?

please if anyone have a idea let me know. Thanks

Click to expand...

You can fill this form and withdraw the person - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/956a.pdf*


----------



## BossLadyMo

One more thing Haseeb - Was it the CO that suggested you holding up on the X-rays, but doing other tests, or did you give her that suggestion? 

Also, how long after sending baby's passport details, was he/she added to your application?

Lastly, what type of medical examination is done for infants? 

Thanks.


----------



## $uper$onic

Thanks lovetosmack is there a reason for the delay in the 190 visas ? I have applied for visa on the 11th may and have no CO assigned till date nor do I have any update.


----------



## Haseeb22

$uper$onic said:


> Hi Haseeb even after uploading the Form 80 it shows complete character assessment in my case. Is this normal ?


Absolutely normal super sonic. On this and a few other forums, this link was activated even till the time people received grants.
Just make sure that in the document check list it states "Received" and that should be it


----------



## Haseeb22

Melbound said:


> Hi Haseeb,
> 
> Should I update my EOI in that case to add that employment details? I have already submitted my application to NSW and waiting to hear from them.


If u haven't filed Ur visa and just submitted the EOI, update it (I doubt that u can update it now though).
If u have filed for visa, follow the process I told u earlier


----------



## Melbound

lovetosmack said:


> If you have uploaded Form80, relax and forget about it. The link stays like that even after you are granted your visa.
> 
> 
> 
> It is highly advisable to include the dependents now by hook or crook. They need not travel with you immediately. They need to just visit any Australian airport, pass through the immigration and return immediately to your native place by the next flight too. It's very difficult to apply for a separate visa for them at a later stage. Added to that, the long wait times for at least 6-12 months for spouse visa alone. Imagine the wait times for other visas.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do that, but need to demonstrate sufficient evidence to WA that you are unable to find the job in the sponsoring state. That's the reason a couple of states like ACT ask you to show sufficient jobs in advance when you apply for state nomination under 190.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for the CO. While filling the visa application, what option did you choose for your spouse YES or NO for the question - " Do you have Evidence of Functional English?". If you chose No, the CO will directly send you a debit form for the English fees which needs to be filled with your Credit Card details. If you chose YES, then the CO might ask for the relevant proof. Then inform the CO that you would like to go by the payment option.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you mention that job in your visa application. If you are not planning to upload Form80, I suggest fill the information via Form1023 - Notification of incorrect answers and upload it now. Else, the CO might question what you were doing during that period.
> 
> 
> 
> You can fill this form and withdraw the person - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/956a.pdf


Thanks a ton Lovetosmack,

I just checked form 80 for the first time now and realized that Employment
includes:
•all paid employment
•self-employment/family business
•work experience/internships
•unpaid employment/volunteer work.

I had earlier read elsewhere that only paid employment needs to be included; I guess this was relating to ACS, not sure though.

So is form 80 usually uploaded by most, in that case I would do the same and include the details of the unpaid work in Part F Employment - section 20 and provide an explanation at Part T – Additional information saying "This was not included in EOI since it was unpaid and part of my Masters study programme and that I supported myself with the savings I had from my previous employment and financial support from my family back in India". 

Hope this would suffice? Please let me know.

Thanks again


----------



## Haseeb22

BossLadyMo said:


> One more thing Haseeb - Was it the CO that suggested you holding up on the X-rays, but doing other tests, or did you give her that suggestion?
> 
> Also, how long after sending baby's passport details, was he/she added to your application?
> 
> Lastly, what type of medical examination is done for infants?
> 
> Thanks.


I suggested that because to me my baby's health was more important. I sent the health assessment declaration form for that.
I sent my baby's initial documents and then sent form 1022 two weeks later, after sending the later, baby immediately got added in the application (the next day)
Minor physical check up is done for infants


----------



## BossLadyMo

Oh okay. I assume you sent your baby's documents to the CO, via e-mail, or were they uploaded to the visa account page?


----------



## Haseeb22

BossLadyMo said:


> Oh okay. I assume you sent your baby's documents to the CO, via e-mail, or were they uploaded to the visa account page?


E mailed them, couldn't upload because was unable to find the appropriate description


----------



## BossLadyMo

I'm sorry for my many questions, Haseeb. Just want to get as much info as possible. Since your wife already did some of the medicals prior to birth, which letter did you take to the hospital for her X-ray? Did you print out the letter from organise your health again, or is there a special letter or form taken to the hospital for X-Ray medicals alone.


----------



## roze

Today Contacted by Team 07 for some additional Document...

Is there anyone who's application is allocated to Team 07... Kindly Share your experience.


----------



## Haseeb22

BossLadyMo said:


> I'm sorry for my many questions, Haseeb. Just want to get as much info as possible. Since your wife already did some of the medicals prior to birth, which letter did you take to the hospital for her X-ray? Did you print out the letter from organise your health again, or is there a special letter or form taken to the hospital for X-Ray medicals alone.


No problem  the regular letter print out, it had the X ray exam ommitted in it since I had already notified the CO. No special letter


----------



## sumy08

Dears,

I have posted in Medical thread as well, posting here for fellow member's comment in this thread as well

Is is mandatory to fill health details through e client of I can simply print form 26 & 160 for all applicant and fill it offiline ?

Actually my agent have only sent me these 2 forms and asked me to fill offline and take along.

Also Max hospital is asking some letter for medical, what exactly it is as I only have HAP ID numbers sent to me by my agent.

Kindly let me know.


----------



## $uper$onic

roze said:


> Today Contacted by Team 07 for some additional Document...
> 
> Is there anyone who's application is allocated to Team 07... Kindly Share your experience.


Good luck Rose. What additional documents are you asked for ?


----------



## Haseeb22

sumy08 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have posted in Medical thread as well, posting here for fellow member's comment in this thread as well
> 
> Is is mandatory to fill health details through e client of I can simply print form 26 & 160 for all applicant and fill it offiline ?
> 
> Actually my agent have only sent me these 2 forms and asked me to fill offline and take along.
> 
> Also Max hospital is asking some letter for medical, what exactly it is as I only have HAP ID numbers sent to me by my agent.
> 
> Kindly let me know.


Your immi account has a separate link to each applicant for organizing health examination. When u click on it, u need to fill out a form, printable version of which is known as referral letter, u need to take it along, its mendatory


----------



## lovetosmack

$uper$onic said:


> Thanks lovetosmack is there a reason for the delay in the 190 visas ? I have applied for visa on the 11th may and have no CO assigned till date nor do I have any update.


You need to breathe in and breathe out in a brown bag. 

Applicants as old as November/December received their visas only during the last one month. This month they have really caught up and are working on April applications. By all means, you will be the fastest applicant. I'm guessing you should wait until August end.



Melbound said:


> Thanks a ton Lovetosmack,
> 
> I just checked form 80 for the first time now and realized that Employment
> includes:
> •all paid employment
> •self-employment/family business
> •work experience/internships
> •unpaid employment/volunteer work.
> 
> I had earlier read elsewhere that only paid employment needs to be included; I guess this was relating to ACS, not sure though.
> 
> So is form 80 usually uploaded by most, in that case I would do the same and include the details of the unpaid work in Part F Employment - section 20 and provide an explanation at Part T – Additional information saying "This was not included in EOI since it was unpaid and part of my Masters study programme and that I supported myself with the savings I had from my previous employment and financial support from my family back in India".
> Hope this would suffice? Please let me know. Thanks again


Form80 is usually WHAT-DID-YOU-DO-SINCE-BIRTH thing. So, I can't think of a place where someone would say it only needs paid employment. If you read properly, it asks you everything you did since birth.

Yes. If I were you I would do it via Form1023, upload it & fill/upload Form80 on top of it just to be sure. Whatever you said about Part-T seems right.



sumy08 said:


> Dears,
> 
> I have posted in Medical thread as well, posting here for fellow member's comment in this thread as well
> 
> Is is mandatory to fill health details through e client of I can simply print form 26 & 160 for all applicant and fill it offiline ?
> 
> Actually my agent have only sent me these 2 forms and asked me to fill offline and take along. Also Max hospital is asking some letter for medical, what exactly it is as I only have HAP ID numbers sent to me by my agent.
> 
> Kindly let me know.


Form26 & 160 can be downloaded on your computer, filled them using Adobe PD Reader (or similar), print it out & take them to the hospital. No letters are needed, if you make sure to fill the HAP ID fields on those forms properly.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Okay. So let me see if I got the process right - 

Co requests for medicals...Co is informed of pregnancy and wanting to do X-Ray afterwards...Co excludes X-Ray from pregnant applicant list of medicals...medicals are done.....yes?

So I assume you waited for CO to inform you X-Ray has been removed, before you went ahead to do medical, right? How long did that take?

Also, what documentation did you take to the hospital after your wife put to bed, that informed them to do X-Ray alone, as other medicals had been done? Did the CO have to send you a special letter to present at the hospital?


----------



## Krish77

lovetosmack said:


> Please calculate your points here - Points Calculator | Immigration Australia and post the results here. If you have any doubts, while calculating post them here.
> 
> Also, the job codes you mentioned fall under visa 190. So, the process is:
> _Education & Experience Assessment, IELTS (simultaneously) --> EOI --> Apply for State Nomination --> Invitation --> Visa application lodge --> Visa granted.
> _
> So, you first have to get your education B.Com & experience assessed and attempt IELTS immediately. Based on the outcome of the above, you can then see if you need to get more points or proceed to the next step.


Thanks Love


----------



## Haseeb22

lovetosmack said:


> Form26 & 160 can be downloaded on your computer, filled them using Adobe PD Reader (or similar), print it out & take them to the hospital. No letters are needed, if you make sure to fill the HAP ID fields on those forms properly.


I thought the same but I was asked for the referral letter. May it varies from / on clinic to clinic


----------



## Haseeb22

BossLadyMo said:


> Okay. So let me see if I got the process right -
> 
> Co requests for medicals...Co is informed of pregnancy and wanting to do X-Ray afterwards...Co excludes X-Ray from pregnant applicant list of medicals...medicals are done.....yes?
> 
> So I assume you waited for CO to inform you X-Ray has been removed, before you went ahead to do medical, right? How long did that take?
> 
> Also, what documentation did you take to the hospital after your wife put to bed, that informed them to do X-Ray alone, as other medicals had been done? Did the CO have to send you a special letter to present at the hospital?


As soon as I knew about my wife's pregnancy, I informed the CO through e mail through Form 1022 and health deceleration form, till then I didn't get any meds request, that was in December last year. In Feb I was asked for meds, I printed out the letter from immi account which had X ray omitted in them for my wife. No special letter was given by CO. Only took pregnancy confirmation lab results and the medical records from gynecologist


----------



## BossLadyMo

Understood now. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## ggupta002

Finally all docs uploaded and the waiting period begins layball:, though its been more than 2 months now that I have lodged visa and there has been no contact from CO and no idea whether CO is allocated or not


----------



## Melbound

Thank you Haseeb and Lovetosmack for guiding me here.

I have one more query I filled out the pdf form 80 and tried saving it to my local, it just saves a blank form. Should we just fill and print it, manually sign it and scan it?
Sorry if I sound naive. Please guide me

Also for the employment history in form 80, it only allows you to enter 5 employers, I have more than five so far. How would I go about it?

Thanks.


----------



## lovetosmack

Melbound said:


> Thank you Haseeb and Lovetosmack for guiding me here.
> 
> I have one more query I filled out the pdf form 80 and tried saving it to my local, it just saves a blank form. Should we just fill and print it, manually sign it and scan it?
> Sorry if I sound naive. Please guide me
> 
> Also for the employment history in form 80, it only allows you to enter 5 employers, I have more than five so far. How would I go about it?
> 
> Thanks.


Install latest adobe reader from Adobe.Com and fill it up. You can fill ask any extra information in page 18.. Part T.


----------



## Krish77

lovetosmack said:


> Please calculate your points here - Points Calculator | Immigration Australia and post the results here. If you have any doubts, while calculating post them here.
> 
> Also, the job codes you mentioned fall under visa 190. So, the process is:
> _Education & Experience Assessment, IELTS (simultaneously) --> EOI --> Apply for State Nomination --> Invitation --> Visa application lodge --> Visa granted.
> _
> So, you first have to get your education B.Com & experience assessed and attempt IELTS immediately. Based on the outcome of the above, you can then see if you need to get more points or proceed to the next step.


Thanks Love.. Do I have to select Anzsco code for assessment.. Which one from 131112; 133311; 133411 has most probability for 190 ??

How will they assess my work experience as I m my own boss ?? Who will issue my certificate for experience years, roles, etc.. Pls help..

Can I apply for 489 and 190 together.. Which 1 has more probabilities ..

Thanks bro..


----------



## sumy08

lovetosmack said:


> Form26 & 160 can be downloaded on your computer, filled them using Adobe PD Reader (or similar), print it out & take them to the hospital. No letters are needed, if you make sure to fill the HAP ID fields on those forms properly.


Thanks Dear.

One more thing do they examine every tiny little thing from head to toe, lets say some stitches on someone's head under hair or it is generic physical examination ?


----------



## Haseeb22

Melbound said:


> Thank you Haseeb and Lovetosmack for guiding me here.
> 
> I have one more query I filled out the pdf form 80 and tried saving it to my local, it just saves a blank form. Should we just fill and print it, manually sign it and scan it?
> Sorry if I sound naive. Please guide me
> 
> Also for the employment history in form 80, it only allows you to enter 5 employers, I have more than five so far. How would I go about it?
> 
> Thanks.


Like lovetosmack said, install latest version of adobe and that will allow you to fill and save the form, else fill the form, print it, sign it and upload it


----------



## amitferns

sumy08 said:


> Thanks Dear.
> 
> One more thing do they examine every tiny little thing from head to toe, lets say some stitches on someone's head under hair or it is generic physical examination ?


It is generic physical examination


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

Haseeb22 said:


> I suggested that because to me my baby's health was more important. I sent the health assessment declaration form for that.
> I sent my baby's initial documents and then sent form 1022 two weeks later, after sending the later, baby immediately got added in the application (the next day)
> Minor physical check up is done for infants


Dear,

Did u send the hard copy of form 1022 by courier or just uploaded/e-mailed to your CO?


----------



## lovetosmack

Krish77 said:


> Thanks Love.. Do I have to select Anzsco code for assessment.. Which one from 131112; 133311; 133411 has most probability for 190 ??
> 
> How will they assess my work experience as I m my own boss ?? Who will issue my certificate for experience years, roles, etc.. Pls help..
> 
> Can I apply for 489 and 190 together.. Which 1 has more probabilities ..
> 
> Thanks bro..


Arranging visas in order of their flexibility, from best to worst.

189 > 190 > 489

All the three codes fall under 190 or 489, but not 189.
So, obviously 190 is better since your job does not fall under the 180 list. There is no probability here once you choose the ANZSCO code. It is better to interact with similar code forum members for better understanding and suggestions. At this part only similar code members will be of help to you. Read few threads here - 131112 site:expatforum.com - Google Search
If it matches well, then pick 131112 as I see lot of states are sponsoring that code.

Prepare a list of all the users who have already got a PR based on the code. Send some PMs if required, check who is an active member from that code and tag along and request for some help. They will guide you on how to prepare the documents. At this stage I can't be of much help. 

PS: IF YOU ARE PLANNING TO DO THIS WITHOUT AN AGENT, YOU NEED TO START MAKING A HABIT OF READING THE FORUM AND A LOT OF THE POSTS TO UNDERSTAND THE PROCESS BETTER. USUALLY NO ONE LIKES TO SPOON FEED, NOT THAT YOU ARE NOW ASKING TO. JUST SAYING.


----------



## Haseeb22

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Dear,
> 
> Did u send the hard copy of form 1022 by courier or just uploaded/e-mailed to your CO?


I downloaded the form, filled it, printed it, signed it, scanned it again and e mailed it


----------



## Haseeb22

sumy08 said:


> Thanks Dear.
> 
> One more thing do they examine every tiny little thing from head to toe, lets say some stitches on someone's head under hair or it is generic physical examination ?


Its a generic physical exam, chest X ray for tuberculosis or any chest disease, blood tests for HIV/HCV


----------



## sumy08

Guys I cannot find any field in form 26 & 160 to input HAP ID, any suggestions what to do ?

Only column exists which says that have to taken any medical in Past 12 months for visa & on saying yes, we have a HAP ID column but the answer to this question should be no for me.

Any suggestions, where to input HAP ID ?


----------



## lifebeyond

There have been no grants yesterday and today as well on the forum. What could be the possible reason. Also does any one has the latest excel file .....


----------



## dhanu

roze said:


> Today Contacted by Team 07 for some additional Document...
> 
> Is there anyone who's application is allocated to Team 07... Kindly Share your experience.



Hi!,

the additional docs which is requested by my CO

1. Evidence of Character
2. Evidence of Health
3. Additional evidence of Overseas Employment

for "Additional evidence of Overseas Employment" I hv provides salary slips and bank statements.


----------



## Arunvas

sumy08 said:


> Guys I cannot find any field in form 26 & 160 to input HAP ID, any suggestions what to do ?
> 
> Only column exists which says that have to taken any medical in Past 12 months for visa & on saying yes, we have a HAP ID column but the answer to this question should be no for me.
> 
> Any suggestions, where to input HAP ID ?


Sumy, you don't need Form 26, 160 for Health Checkups when you lodged eVisa. Just generate and take print out of HAP ID letter from the eVisa site and go to the hospital. It's as simple as it is! All the Best!!!


----------



## sumy08

Arunvas said:


> Sumy, you don't need Form 26, 160 for Health Checkups when you lodged eVisa. Just generate and take print out of HAP ID letter from the eVisa site and go to the hospital. It's as simple as it is! All the Best!!!


Hi Arun,

Thanks, I have imported my TRN and created an account for myself. I have generated the refferal letter by inputting medical history, I hope I am good to go now.

Form 26 & 160, were such a big forms, don't know what my agent is doing


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

I got my medicals done on 29 July, 3 days ago from Fortis, Bangalore. 

How can I know if my results are uploaded by hospital and if there is anything negative in it ?


----------



## lovetosmack

delhi_ankur said:


> I got my medicals done on 29 July, 3 days ago from Fortis, Bangalore.
> 
> How can I know if my results are uploaded by hospital and if there is anything negative in it ?


Log in here with your details - https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Print Referral Letter and read the examination status there.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

lovetosmack said:


> Log in here with your details - https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Print Referral Letter and read the examination status there.


Thanks Buddy.

Nice link, did not know about it before. 

When I login and check, it is throwing the same PDF file which I got when I generated my HAP ID by clicking on organize medicals after lodging my visa.
*
1) Does that mean hospital has not uploaded my report yet? 
2) If I get my medical report from this site, I have to upload the same in my Visa application? *


----------



## amitferns

Hi Seniors,

Need your help. My manager who signed my referral letter has been transferred and will be moving out of the country. His contact number mentioned in the letter will be disconnected. Do I need to inform dibp about this? If yes, then how? I do not have a CO allocated. Also, would I need to get a new referral letter from my new manager. This will be quite difficult as I do not know him well and wouldn't know how to ask him for this.


----------



## TeamRanger

amitferns said:


> Hi Seniors, Need your help. My manager who signed my referral letter has been transferred and will be moving out of the country. His contact number mentioned in the letter will be disconnected. Do I need to inform dibp about this? If yes, then how? I do not have a CO allocated. Also, would I need to get a new referral letter from my new manager. This will be quite difficult as I do not know him well and wouldn't know how to ask him for this.


I am in the same boat. Incidentally my manager migrated to Oz! I have given his extn , and currently another colleague is sitting there at his place. If my application goes to employment verification am sure somehow they can verify am working at my firm. And same as you it will be difficult to convince my new manger in signing a reference letter. I do not want to reveal my plans this early.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lovetosmack

amitferns said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Need your help. My manager who signed my referral letter has been transferred and will be moving out of the country. His contact number mentioned in the letter will be disconnected. Do I need to inform dibp about this? If yes, then how? I do not have a CO allocated. Also, would I need to get a new referral letter from my new manager. This will be quite difficult as I do not know him well and wouldn't know how to ask him for this.


Inform by filling Form1022 & upload it in immiaccount. Provide any alternate numbers for any other manager or HR, in case they want to verify. That's the purpose of the immiaccount website. You don't need to directly interact with a CO.



delhi_ankur said:


> Thanks Buddy.
> 
> Nice link, did not know about it before.
> 
> When I login and check, it is throwing the same PDF file which I got when I generated my HAP ID by clicking on organize medicals after lodging my visa.
> *
> 1) Does that mean hospital has not uploaded my report yet?
> 2) If I get my medical report from this site, I have to upload the same in my Visa application? *


It should read like this in the referral letter:
Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
501 Medical Examination Completed <CLINIC NAME>
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed <CLINIC NAME>
707 HIV test Completed <CLINIC NAME>

If not, wait for two days and check back again.


----------



## TeamRanger

lovetosmack said:


> Inform by filling Form1022 & upload it in immiaccount. Provide any alternate numbers for any other manager or HR, in case they want to verify. That's the purpose of the immiaccount website. You don't need to directly interact with a CO.


Thanks will keep this in mind.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lifebeyond

GUYs Guys Guys ...
I think i have got my PR today as when i am logging into immiaccount it says finalised instead of processing. Also it shows a new link called view grant letter but when i click on it it says no correspondence found. I called my agent too and he says that we have to wait for the grant letter as thats a 100% proof. 
Did anyone get these indications on there immiaccount too before getting the PR.
I am just too excited and a letter away for a grand party this weekend and hoping it comes today. All this happened just 10 mins back at 5:00 pm Melbourne time.


Will update my timeline as i get the grant letter


----------



## amitferns

lovetosmack said:


> Inform by filling Form1022 & upload it in immiaccount. Provide any alternate numbers for any other manager or HR, in case they want to verify. That's the purpose of the immiaccount website. You don't need to directly interact with a CO.
> 
> 
> 
> It should read like this in the referral letter:
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
> 501 Medical Examination Completed <CLINIC NAME>
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed <CLINIC NAME>
> 707 HIV test Completed <CLINIC NAME>
> 
> If not, wait for two days and check back again.


Thanks. I will fill out the form.


----------



## amitferns

lifebeyond said:


> GUYs Guys Guys ...
> I think i have got my PR today as when i am logging into immiaccount it says finalised instead of processing. Also it shows a new link called view grant letter but when i click on it it says no correspondence found. I called my agent too and he says that we have to wait for the grant letter as thats a 100% proof.
> Did anyone get these indications on there immiaccount too before getting the PR.
> I am just too excited and a letter away for a grand party this weekend and hoping it comes today. All this happened just 10 mins back at 5:00 pm Melbourne time.
> 
> 
> Will update my timeline as i get the grant letter


You mean you have not received any mail yet but status in immi shows finalized. Congrats.


----------



## ggupta002

Guys is been 2 days that I have uploaded the PCC, however the status on immi site has not changed to Received. Its still showing as Required. Is this normal ?


----------



## amitferns

ggupta002 said:


> Guys is been 2 days that I have uploaded the PCC, however the status on immi site has not changed to Received. Its still showing as Required. Is this normal ?


Yes it is.


----------



## lifebeyond

lifebeyond said:


> GUYs Guys Guys ...
> I think i have got my PR today as when i am logging into immiaccount it says finalised instead of processing. Also it shows a new link called view grant letter but when i click on it it says no correspondence found. I called my agent too and he says that we have to wait for the grant letter as thats a 100% proof.
> Did anyone get these indications on there immiaccount too before getting the PR.
> I am just too excited and a letter away for a grand party this weekend and hoping it comes today. All this happened just 10 mins back at 5:00 pm Melbourne time.
> 
> 
> Will update my timeline as i get the grant letter


pls advise


----------



## $uper$onic

Please help with email address or contact number on which I can know the status of my visa applied on the May 11th as the company is not ready to wait any more without getting confirmed dates of my visa. 

I dont want to loose this job please help.


----------



## lifebeyond

$uper$onic said:


> Please help with email address or contact number on which I can know the status of my visa applied on the May 11th as the company is not ready to wait any more without getting confirmed dates of my visa.
> 
> I dont want to loose this job please help.


You have to use immiaccount and it takes 3-4 months for the grants to come and sometimes earlier also, provided you have submitted all docs.


----------



## $uper$onic

All documents and test and completed and front loaded. It been almost 3 months and no update at all. There must be some email address where one can write to get the status ?


----------



## lifebeyond

$uper$onic said:


> All documents and test and completed and front loaded. It been almost 3 months and no update at all. There must be some email address where one can write to get the status ?


its better to write to them once 3 months are fully over, but I guess you don't have a case officer yet so no point of contact. I would say be patient till 3 months are over as thats the minimum timeframe and getting before that would be Core LucK i would say but take it cool till then,
Also include your timeline so as one can check better on your case. Many do get a direct grant too without case officer being assigned.


----------



## Haseeb22

sumy08 said:


> Guys I cannot find any field in form 26 & 160 to input HAP ID, any suggestions what to do ?
> 
> Only column exists which says that have to taken any medical in Past 12 months for visa & on saying yes, we have a HAP ID column but the answer to this question should be no for me.
> 
> Any suggestions, where to input HAP ID ?


Like I said, go to your immi account, click on the organize health exam link, fill in the details and print that form, that inform is your referral letter which contains your HAP ID


----------



## Haseeb22

lifebeyond said:


> GUYs Guys Guys ...
> I think i have got my PR today as when i am logging into immiaccount it says finalised instead of processing. Also it shows a new link called view grant letter but when i click on it it says no correspondence found. I called my agent too and he says that we have to wait for the grant letter as thats a 100% proof.
> Did anyone get these indications on there immiaccount too before getting the PR.
> I am just too excited and a letter away for a grand party this weekend and hoping it comes today. All this happened just 10 mins back at 5:00 pm Melbourne time.
> 
> 
> Will update my timeline as i get the grant letter


Absolutely normal and yeah, congrats. Your e mail must be on its way, ask Ur agent to check his spam or junk mail folder


----------



## Haseeb22

ggupta002 said:


> Guys is been 2 days that I have uploaded the PCC, however the status on immi site has not changed to Received. Its still showing as Required. Is this normal ?


Its absolutely normal Gupta. Don't worry about the status if u uploaded the required documents


----------



## Haseeb22

$uper$onic said:


> All documents and test and completed and front loaded. It been almost 3 months and no update at all. There must be some email address where one can write to get the status ?


Try calling at 0061-1300-364-613
This is a number for offshore applicants, be ready to hold the line for at least 45 minutes before ubr able to talk to anyone


----------



## maq_qatar

lifebeyond said:


> GUYs Guys Guys ...
> I think i have got my PR today as when i am logging into immiaccount it says finalised instead of processing. Also it shows a new link called view grant letter but when i click on it it says no correspondence found. I called my agent too and he says that we have to wait for the grant letter as thats a 100% proof.
> Did anyone get these indications on there immiaccount too before getting the PR.
> I am just too excited and a letter away for a grand party this weekend and hoping it comes today. All this happened just 10 mins back at 5:00 pm Melbourne time.
> 
> 
> Will update my timeline as i get the grant letter


Congrats mate.. your agent must have received a grant letter, check with your agent again.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## lifebeyond

misguided said:


> My Status shows as "Finalised" in the immiaccount. What does that mean ? I am very nervous now


Hi there ,
I am in the same situation as yours as i can see on immiaccount that its finalised and shows view grant letter (but when i open its not there). Also i haven't recieved the grant letter as yet as my agent is located in melbourne and they are closed for day. Will it ever show up on the immiaccount based on your experience. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rohit1_sharma

lifebeyond said:


> Hi there ,
> I am in the same situation as yours as i can see on immiaccount that its finalised and shows view grant letter (but when i open its not there). Also i haven't recieved the grant letter as yet as my agent is located in melbourne and they are closed for day. Will it ever show up on the immiaccount based on your experience. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Congrats on the grant!

When you click : *View Grant Letter* on your immi account, it will take you to the page *View Correspondence*.

On *View Correspondence* page click the link *IMMI Grant Notification*.

On the next page under the section *Correspondence details* you will see two links. The first link which should be like: 

*BCC2014/xxxxxx - EGOxxxxxx - Lastname, Firstname - IMMI Grant Notification* - This is your Grant Letter.

The second link is under *Attachements*:
*Covering letter(EMAIL) - RECIPIENT/Firstname Lastname - (Primary Applicant) (HTML file)* - This is the email that was sent to the registered email address.

Please follow the steps above and see if you can see the grant letter. If it doesn't show up then you should have it by Monday end of the day.


----------



## lovetosmack

$uper$onic said:


> Please help with email address or contact number on which I can know the status of my visa applied on the May 11th as the company is not ready to wait any more without getting confirmed dates of my visa.
> 
> I dont want to loose this job please help.


Did you notify DIBP via immiaccount about your job offer ? If not, please do it immediately via Form1022 and upload it. This can speed up your chances. Also, call up on that number given above and explain your situation. They take genuine cases into consideration.


----------



## lifebeyond

rohit1_sharma said:


> Congrats on the grant!
> 
> When you click : *View Grant Letter* on your immi account, it will take you to the page *View Correspondence*.
> 
> On *View Correspondence* page click the link *IMMI Grant Notification*.
> 
> On the next page under the section *Correspondence details* you will see two links. The first link which should be like:
> 
> *BCC2014/xxxxxx - EGOxxxxxx - Lastname, Firstname - IMMI Grant Notification* - This is your Grant Letter.
> 
> The second link is under *Attachements*:
> *Covering letter(EMAIL) - RECIPIENT/Firstname Lastname - (Primary Applicant) (HTML file)* - This is the email that was sent to the registered email address.
> 
> Please follow the steps above and see if you can see the grant letter. If it doesn't show up then you should have it by Monday end of the day.


Thanks for your reply Rohit.
Somehow the correspondence tab is blank after clicking and i guess have to wait till monday for it to come. Also my weekend celebrations are delayed due to this as i am not 100% till i see the grant letter. My agent from Melbourne might send it tmrw as they r closed for the day, that is if he has received the letter. Will wait for his reply to come or Monday is not far....


----------



## rohit1_sharma

lifebeyond said:


> Thanks for your reply Rohit.
> Somehow the correspondence tab is blank after clicking and i guess have to wait till monday for it to come. Also my weekend celebrations are delayed due to this as i am not 100% till i see the grant letter. My agent from Melbourne might send it tmrw as they r closed for the day, that is if he has received the letter. Will wait for his reply to come or Monday is not far....


I would say just enjoy and party as the subject Grant Letter itself means it's granted.


----------



## sandysomu

lifebeyond said:


> GUYs Guys Guys ...
> I think i have got my PR today as when i am logging into immiaccount it says finalised instead of processing. Also it shows a new link called view grant letter but when i click on it it says no correspondence found. I called my agent too and he says that we have to wait for the grant letter as thats a 100% proof.
> Did anyone get these indications on there immiaccount too before getting the PR.
> I am just too excited and a letter away for a grand party this weekend and hoping it comes today. All this happened just 10 mins back at 5:00 pm Melbourne time.
> 
> 
> Will update my timeline as i get the grant letter



I had faced same issue. status shown as finalized but click on view grant letter was taking me to correspondence page which had nothing.

Anyways I had to call their customer service only for them to generate manually. Give them call then they should able to do that straightway. recently there was some system upgrade which i causing same problem to lots of the people.


----------



## amitferns

sandysomu said:


> I had faced same issue. status shown as finalized but click on view grant letter was taking me to correspondence page which had nothing.
> 
> Anyways I had to call their customer service only for them to generate manually. Give them call then they should able to do that straightway. recently there was some system upgrade which i causing same problem to lots of the people.


Did you receive the mail also? If not then I will have to go through the agony of checking the immiaccount several times in a day.


----------



## sandysomu

amitferns said:


> Did you receive the mail also? If not then I will have to go through the agony of checking the immiaccount several times in a day.


I received grant email instantly while I was on phone.


----------



## amitferns

sandysomu said:


> I received grant email instantly while I was on phone.


Cool thats a relief


----------



## Krish77

Guys pls advice how to chx state ceilings for 190- ANZSCO 133311 ??
Are these are cut-off dates fr applying ??
Is it advisable to apply SS for many states for higher chances.. 

Can't locate any thread with 133311 so come back for help..

Thanks Love you have been a gr8 help and guide.. Sorry i m not tech savvy so taking time to locate things here...


----------



## Spykey

Hi,
I am attaching recommended documents for my 189 application.

Do I have to get form 80 and 26 certified as well?

What are the type of documents that we need to get certified?

Documents like bank statement are already from online PDFs, both printed and copy are exactly the same.

thank you!


----------



## lovetosmack

Krish77 said:


> Guys pls advice how to chx state ceilings for 190- ANZSCO 133311 ??
> Are these are cut-off dates fr applying ??
> Is it advisable to apply SS for many states for higher chances..
> 
> Can't locate any thread with 133311 so come back for help..
> 
> Thanks Love you have been a gr8 help and guide.. Sorry i m not tech savvy so taking time to locate things here...


@Krish77: I remember I pointed you some threads related to the job code. Did you send the guys with the same job code a PM? And check with them the process for Skill assessment? 

Forget about occupation ceilings. They aren't applicable to 190 visas anymore since July 1st 2014.

Not every state likes or nominates you if you apply for more than one state. The job code above is only available in ACT that to with some special conditions I guess. Why not pick the other job code I suggested in another post?


----------



## Haseeb22

Spykey said:


> Hi,
> I am attaching recommended documents for my 189 application.
> 
> Do I have to get form 80 and 26 certified as well?
> 
> What are the type of documents that we need to get certified?
> 
> Documents like bank statement are already from online PDFs, both printed and copy are exactly the same.
> 
> thank you!


You Don't need to get Those forms certified. 
The rule of certification is, every document Which is not the Colored copy of the original One has to be Certified. Hope that answers your question


----------



## TeamRanger

Krish77 said:


> Guys pls advice how to chx state ceilings for 190- ANZSCO 133311 ?? Are these are cut-off dates fr applying ?? Is it advisable to apply SS for many states for higher chances.. Can't locate any thread with 133311 so come back for help.. Thanks Love you have been a gr8 help and guide.. Sorry i m not tech savvy so taking time to locate things here...


Krish, I totally recommend you do some consulting with a reputed agent along with your efforts here. As far as I see once you are set with job code, the forum is great help to proceed on filing. But given that your case is not straight forward as others like no work experience and such , an offline advice from experts would be good for you at the least have a clear understanding.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## prodigy+

Things I learnt the hard way...Would be helpful for folks applying Toddler passport in India...

1. Both parents should have passport in hand while submitting toddler passport application. Otherwise, appointment needs to be taken for Toddler passport and it is not a walk-in in PSK

Non-Indian citizens can ignore this post..


----------



## HFZ

Dear Friends,

By the grace of God, we (Primary + Spouse + 2 kids) got our 189 grant early this week 28.07.2014 after a long wait. We all got separate Visa's where First entry date for every family member is 28 October 2014.

Separate Visa's with Initial entry deadline 28 Oct 2014 means that all 4 of us need to visit in order to validate our Visas or validation of only Primary is sufficient.....??????

All seniors are requested to comment.

Wish all of you a speedy grant.


----------



## TeamRanger

HFZ said:


> Dear Friends, By the grace of God, we (Primary + Spouse + 2 kids) got our 189 grant early this week 28.07.2014 after a long wait. We all got separate Visa's where First entry date for every family member is 28 October 2014. Separate Visa's with Initial entry deadline 28 Oct 2014 means that all 4 of us need to visit in order to validate our Visas or validation of only Primary is sufficient.....?????? All seniors are requested to comment. Wish all of you a speedy grant.


Congrats.!!

all have to make an initial entry to validate .

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## andy001

prodigy+ said:


> Things I learnt the hard way...Would be helpful for folks applying Toddler passport in India...
> 
> 1. Both parents should have passport in hand while submitting toddler passport application. Otherwise, appointment needs to be taken for Toddler passport and it is not a walk-in in PSK
> 
> Non-Indian citizens can ignore this post..


Mate,

I applied for my 1 year old baby under tatkal, paid INR 300. It was dispatched on same day and delivered in 5 working days. We presented only my wife' passport because my passport was submitted for Irish visa. By law they requires either parent passport. Though we took appointment and with tatkal we got for next day.

I think this varies little bit from PSK to PSK.

Andy


----------



## padmakarrao

Haseeb22 said:


> Try calling at 0061-1300-364-613
> This is a number for offshore applicants, be ready to hold the line for at least 45 minutes before ubr able to talk to anyone


Wow an international call wait for 45 mins, that would dig a deep hole in anyone's pocket. Seriously is it so togh to get through the call? Then have you used internet calling rather than normal phone call?


----------



## Haseeb22

padmakarrao said:


> Wow an international call wait for 45 mins, that would dig a deep hole in anyone's pocket. Seriously is it so togh to get through the call? Then have you used internet calling rather than normal phone call?


Na man... I always used my cell phone to call to avoid any internet blockage that may lead to re start the hold line wait


----------



## padmakarrao

Haseeb22 said:


> Na man... I always used my cell phone to call to avoid any internet blockage that may lead to re start the hold line wait


Superb man, u wud have got a real high bill. I appreciate your persistence.


----------



## Spykey

Hi,
I an an Onshore visa 189 applicant and in the process of uploading recommended docs.

Can someone please clarify when the form 26 and 160 needs to be completed?
I already book my medical check with BUPA, do i need to prefill these forms and bring with me?

Thank you!


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we (Primary + Spouse + 2 kids) got our 189 grant early this week 28.07.2014 after a long wait. We all got separate Visa's where First entry date for every family member is 28 October 2014.
> 
> Separate Visa's with Initial entry deadline 28 Oct 2014 means that all 4 of us need to visit in order to validate our Visas or validation of only Primary is sufficient.....??????
> 
> All seniors are requested to comment.
> 
> Wish all of you a speedy grant.


just 1 month to make first entry ??? isn't it too less to plan... even tickets will be super expensive on such short notice.

What time you got your pcc/medicals ?


----------



## lifebeyond

:music:The wait is over . It's a grant !!!
Yesterday i had checked immiaccount at 4:30 pm Oz time and to my surprise the status had turned to finalised from Processing, but the grant letter was not recieved. My agent got the letter late in the evening and he had left for the day.
I was doubtful about my weekend celebrations as wanted to see the letter in my hand, which i have received this morning. So the original weekend has started and can't wait to fly to Melbourne asap.
No form 80 was requested for me and grant came through team 33 though my CO was from team 13.

So its a grant hurrrayyyyyyyy:music::music::music::music::roll::roll:


----------



## Haseeb22

padmakarrao said:


> Superb man, u wud have got a real high bill. I appreciate your persistence.


Like they say, To get something, you need to give something


----------



## Haseeb22

lifebeyond said:


> :music:The wait is over . It's a grant !!!
> Yesterday i had checked immiaccount at 4:30 pm Oz time and to my surprise the status had turned to finalised from Processing, but the grant letter was not recieved. My agent got the letter late in the evening and he had left for the day.
> I was doubtful about my weekend celebrations as wanted to see the letter in my hand, which i have received this morning. So the original weekend has started and can't wait to fly to Melbourne asap.
> No form 80 was requested for me and grant came through team 33 though my CO was from team 13.
> 
> So its a grant hurrrayyyyyyyy:music::music::music::music::roll::roll:


Congrats man....  its a ball then, enjoy and make Ur remaining days full of party as its a whole new tiresome start ahead


----------



## Spykey

Hi,
I am an Onshore visa 189 applicant and in the process of uploading recommended docs.

Can someone please clarify when the form 26 and 160 needs to be completed?
I already book my medical check with BUPA, do i need to prefill these forms and bring with me?

Thank you!


----------



## lifebeyond

PLs guide me.

1) Can we travel through Delhi to Melbourne without the visa label
2) How much time it usually takes to get the stamping done in Delhi as i need to book my flight tickets accordingly. 
3)Where to get the stamping done in Delhi, India
4)Also if i travel now, can i get the stamping done at a later stage like after 2-3 months from Melbourne.

Thanks a lot


----------



## TeamRanger

lifebeyond said:


> PLs guide me. 1) Can we travel through Delhi to Melbourne without the visa label 2) How much time it usually takes to get the stamping done in Delhi as i need to book my flight tickets accordingly. 3)Where to get the stamping done in Delhi, India 4)Also if i travel now, can i get the stamping done at a later stage like after 2-3 months from Melbourne. Thanks a lot


You do not need stamping to enter oz, you can get the visa label once you land. You just need grant letter, and most of the time your passport is enough for airlines or immigration to verify you have a valid visa.


----------



## amitferns

lifebeyond said:


> :music:The wait is over . It's a grant !!!
> Yesterday i had checked immiaccount at 4:30 pm Oz time and to my surprise the status had turned to finalised from Processing, but the grant letter was not recieved. My agent got the letter late in the evening and he had left for the day.
> I was doubtful about my weekend celebrations as wanted to see the letter in my hand, which i have received this morning. So the original weekend has started and can't wait to fly to Melbourne asap.
> No form 80 was requested for me and grant came through team 33 though my CO was from team 13.
> 
> So its a grant hurrrayyyyyyyy:music::music::music::music::roll::roll:


Congrats......party hard buddy


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Spykey said:


> Hi,
> I am an Onshore visa 189 applicant and in the process of uploading recommended docs.
> 
> Can someone please clarify when the form 26 and 160 needs to be completed?
> I already book my medical check with BUPA, do i need to prefill these forms and bring with me?
> 
> Thank you!


No need t fill any forms, if it is an emedical center, which I assume bupa center would be.
Just take the refers letter and identity docs like your passport

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

lifebeyond said:


> PLs guide me.
> 
> 1) Can we travel through Delhi to Melbourne without the visa label
> 2) How much time it usually takes to get the stamping done in Delhi as i need to book my flight tickets accordingly.
> 3)Where to get the stamping done in Delhi, India
> 4)Also if i travel now, can i get the stamping done at a later stage like after 2-3 months from Melbourne.
> 
> Thanks a lot


1) yes.
2) flight tickets are not concerned with stamping.
3) Australian embassy. Check on their website. And fee is around 150aud
4) yes you can

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## siddiqij

lovetosmack said:


> Install latest adobe reader from Adobe.Com and fill it up. You can fill ask any extra information in page 18.. Part T.


Use "Foxit Reader".

Its the best.


----------



## siddiqij

With "Foxit Reader" you can save the typed information, close the application and work on it again at a later time.


----------



## mah

HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we (Primary + Spouse + 2 kids) got our 189 grant early this week 28.07.2014 after a long wait. We all got separate Visa's where First entry date for every family member is 28 October 2014.
> 
> Separate Visa's with Initial entry deadline 28 Oct 2014 means that all 4 of us need to visit in order to validate our Visas or validation of only Primary is sufficient.....??????
> 
> All seniors are requested to comment.
> 
> Wish all of you a speedy grant.



congrats


----------



## pricks

HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we (Primary + Spouse + 2 kids) got our 189 grant early this week 28.07.2014 after a long wait. We all got separate Visa's where First entry date for every family member is 28 October 2014.
> 
> Separate Visa's with Initial entry deadline 28 Oct 2014 means that all 4 of us need to visit in order to validate our Visas or validation of only Primary is sufficient.....??????
> 
> All seniors are requested to comment.
> 
> Wish all of you a speedy grant.




I think every member needs to validate his visa separately not only the primary applicant.


----------



## lifebeyond

Nishant Dundas said:


> 1) yes.
> 2) flight tickets are not concerned with stamping.
> 3) Australian embassy. Check on their website. And fee is around 150aud
> 4) yes you can
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant for your reply.
How many days do the embassy guys take to get the stamping done as i am planning to fly by 17/8/2014. If they take longer I will fly without stamping and get the stamping done from Melbourne.
Thanks again mate.


----------



## TeamRanger

lifebeyond said:


> Thanks Nishant for your reply. How many days do the embassy guys take to get the stamping done as i am planning to fly by 17/8/2014. If they take longer I will fly without stamping and get the stamping done from Melbourne. Thanks again mate.


 http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rrival-without-visa-label-stamp-passport.html See this thread for visa label. Edit. Removed unverified comment.


----------



## karnavidyut

TeamRanger said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/196929-arrival-without-visa-label-stamp-passport.html See this thread for visa label. Edit. Removed unverified comment.


I flew to Sydney from Mumbai Airport and didn't even have to show the letter to anyone. I flew via Singapore and didn't even need it while getting my boarding pass there so totally not worth spending the money on visa label. 
The Mumbai check in counter lady just asked if I has Singapore visa and when I said I'm going on to Australia she didn't ask anything further. The immigration officer just checked the immigration form against passport and nothing asked or said about visa 
Finally in Australia nothing said about it just stamped and returned passport with a smile. Of course he marked the landing card with an 's' so i thought they might check my bags but they didn't and I was out in few minutes.
In my opinion now it's a waste of money getting the visa label.... I mean why should we pay for someone else's ignorance!


----------



## andy001

One general question to expats, 
is it positive thing if applicant mention of a friend in 'any personal contact' ? Or one should avoid until or unless there is a relative in Oz.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Nishant Dundas

andy001 said:


> One general question to expats,
> is it positive thing if applicant mention of a friend in 'any personal contact' ? Or one should avoid until or unless there is a relative in Oz.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy


Mention your friend only if you are on very good terms with him and he is as good as relative.
I feel its not worth it mentioning your friends but only relatives.
I have a few relatives in Sydney but even then I didn't mention them since they are not VERY close!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

lifebeyond said:


> Thanks Nishant for your reply.
> How many days do the embassy guys take to get the stamping done as i am planning to fly by 17/8/2014. If they take longer I will fly without stamping and get the stamping done from Melbourne.
> Thanks again mate.


Takes 4-5 days I think.
But I feel its not worth to waste 150aud per person as of now, since those aur could be of use initially in your expenses there.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## bins2013

Nishant Dundas said:


> Mention your friend only if you are on very good terms with him and he is as good as relative.
> I feel its not worth it mentioning your friends but only relatives.
> I have a few relatives in Sydney but even then I didn't mention them since they are not VERY close!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


If your friend or relative is staying in a different state than the one you are applying for, they will ask for a commitment letter. Its better not to mention that you have a friend or relative.


----------



## shehpar

HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we (Primary + Spouse + 2 kids) got our 189 grant early this week 28.07.2014 after a long wait. We all got separate Visa's where First entry date for every family member is 28 October 2014.
> 
> Separate Visa's with Initial entry deadline 28 Oct 2014 means that all 4 of us need to visit in order to validate our Visas or validation of only Primary is sufficient.....??????
> 
> All seniors are requested to comment.
> 
> Wish all of you a speedy grant.


Congratz. Your timelines please?


----------



## Future_ozzy

Spykey said:


> If your agent already submit an application, you do not have to re-submit.
> 
> But the way, for your AFP police check, what form did you use?
> 
> I cannot find the form online.
> 
> thank you!


Go to to www.immi.gov.AU >find form or login to www.afp.gov.AU..fill the online form for national police check ,pay the fee and you all set..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## bethel_pune

hello guys few queries regarding 189 documents upload
1) Lodged for visa on 30th Jul, haven't yet received any acknowledgment so far> how long does it take?
2)Not yet received documents upload link on eVisa page below our names (me and husband), normally how long before you get the link
3) Since the upload link below each applicants name not available I upload mine using right hand top corner upload link, but there's a glitch only my names in the drop down list cant upload husband documents. How should i go about uploading his documents.
4) Can meds be done without HAP Id and only with TRN.

Will greatly appreciate comments on above

Regards 
Blessy


----------



## Cadstaad

Hi everybody,

How long does it take from the time I uploaded all the documents until the Visa grant?

my visa class 190

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## amitferns

bethel_pune said:


> hello guys few queries regarding 189 documents upload
> 1) Lodged for visa on 30th Jul, haven't yet received any acknowledgment so far> how long does it take?
> 2)Not yet received documents upload link on eVisa page below our names (me and husband), normally how long before you get the link
> 3) Since the upload link below each applicants name not available I upload mine using right hand top corner upload link, but there's a glitch only my names in the drop down list cant upload husband documents. How should i go about uploading his documents.
> 4) Can meds be done without HAP Id and only with TRN.
> 
> Will greatly appreciate comments on above
> 
> Regards
> Blessy


I received my acknowledgement after 3 days.
You do not get a link under your name. You have to use the Attach document. You should be getting all the applicants name in drop down list. 
Under your names in immiaccount you will get Organize your health link. Click on it fill in the details and you will get the hap id.


----------



## bethel_pune

amitferns said:


> I received my acknowledgement after 3 days.
> You do not get a link under your name. You have to use the Attach document. You should be getting all the applicants name in drop down list.
> Under your names in immiaccount you will get Organize your health link. Click on it fill in the details and you will get the hap id.


Thanks for a prompt reply.
Got almost all the answers I needed except my husbands names is not there in the drop6 down list. how do i upload his docs


----------



## amitferns

Cadstaad said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> How long does it take from the time I uploaded all the documents until the Visa grant?
> 
> my visa class 190
> 
> Thanks for any feedback


This is one query nobody on this forum can answer. Visa 190 applicants were on hold till 1st July due to quota limits. There were applicants from Oct/Nov 13 waiting. They have slowly started clearing backlog. As per gsm allocation dates the earliest CO allocated dates are 17th March.


----------



## amitferns

bethel_pune said:


> Thanks for a prompt reply.
> Got almost all the answers I needed except my husbands names is not there in the drop6 down list. how do i upload his docs


I am not sure about that one Blessy. Ideally his name should have been there. Do you see his name on the main page?


----------



## bethel_pune

amitferns said:


> I am not sure about that one Blessy. Ideally his name should have been there. Do you see his name on the main page?


Ya. His name is there on the main screen below mine but not on the drop down list. Don't know how to upload his documents. Is it OK if do it under my name and by mentioning his name in the description.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

bethel_pune said:


> Ya. His name is there on the main screen below mine but not on the drop down list. Don't know how to upload his documents. Is it OK if do it under my name and by mentioning his name in the description.


When you reach the page where you get the option to upload docs, check on right top corner, there is a link for uploading docs.
There you would surely get his name under applicant names, and then upload.
If not then I would suggest you contact dibp.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Expat2013

Nishant Dundas said:


> When you reach the page where you get the option to upload docs, check on right top corner, there is a link for uploading docs.
> There you would surely get his name under applicant names, and then upload.
> If not then I would suggest you contact dibp.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


bethel_pune, wait for 1-2 days after lodging visa.
The names other than main applicants take time to appear.
This was my case. Names of dependents were visible after 2 days as far as I remember.


----------



## bethel_pune

*problme uploading husbands documents*



Nishant Dundas said:


> When you reach the page where you get the option to upload docs, check on right top corner, there is a link for uploading docs.
> There you would surely get his name under applicant names, and then upload.
> If not then I would suggest you contact dibp.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Checked... his name is not on the list.. I have already uploaded my docs as my name is there on the right hand corner drop down menu for attaching documents...
I am really but wil appreciate if somebody could help me with the technical glitch. 
Did anyone face similar issue while uploading docs

Also if some1 can help with dibp technical teams email id to resolve this issue

thanks


----------



## bethel_pune

Expat2013 said:


> bethel_pune, wait for 1-2 days after lodging visa.
> The names other than main applicants take time to appear.
> This was my case. Names of dependents were visible after 2 days as far as I remember.


Noted. shall wait for few more days.. hoping his name added to the list without contacting the DIBP team.
Regards
Blessy


----------



## Krish77

lovetosmack said:


> @Krish77: I remember I pointed you some threads related to the job code. Did you send the guys with the same job code a PM? And check with them the process for Skill assessment?
> 
> Forget about occupation ceilings. They aren't applicable to 190 visas anymore since July 1st 2014.
> 
> Not every state likes or nominates you if you apply for more than one state. The job code above is only available in ACT that to with some special conditions I guess. Why not pick the other job code I suggested in another post?


Hi Love,

Did u receive my PM sent to you.. pls chx n confirm as i m not sure if you got it !!

Thanks


----------



## vikz_au

Hi Everyone,

I applied for 190 visa under the state sponsorship program for South Australia.

My application was approved from South Australia state on 21 May & I got the invitation to apply on same date.

Finally I paid the fees & paid all documents on 11 June & till then I haven't heard anything.

I was just wondering, do you guys have any idea how much time it will take. I know nobody can be sure of the exact timeline, but I am just asking for an overall idea.

Your reply may minimize my anxiety & assure me that I am on the right track.

Looking forward for an usual swift response from all folks.

Kind Regards,


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

vikz_au said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa under the state sponsorship program for South Australia.
> 
> My application was approved from South Australia state on 21 May & I got the invitation to apply on same date.
> 
> Finally I paid the fees & paid all documents on 11 June & till then I haven't heard anything.
> 
> I was just wondering, do you guys have any idea how much time it will take. I know nobody can be sure of the exact timeline, but I am just asking for an overall idea.
> 
> Your reply may minimize my anxiety & assure me that I am on the right track.
> 
> Looking forward for an usual swift response from all folks.
> 
> Kind Regards,


Hey bro, 

If am sure you must have checked the 190 visa tracker, if not then check it out.... 

As far as I understand there might be a CO allocation to your case in next 2 weeks, one of our forum members have had CO allocated on 1st August, she applied on 21st May. So going bybthat hypothesis you ate 2 weeks away from CO allocation and may be 2-3 weeks away from a grant. 

I am sending you my address as pm send me sweets, gifts, or may be just blessings if you get your visa grant in next 4 weeks. ;-) 

It's more of a gestation period this while process 13-15 weeks for assessment, 3-4 weeks for IELTS preparation, 2 weeks for ielts results, 3-4 weeks state nominations, 12 - 15 weeks for a grant after payment... Trimester technically even if you are a guy 

Best of luck brother  

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## l0nglive

Hi, just a quick question. I'm planning to get 5 points from partner skills. Do we have to create 2 EOI? I haven't touched the Eoi, not knowing how it is. Can someone briefly describe the process to apply with partner as a dependant pleasse?


----------



## Spykey

Hi,
can an australian police office from a police station certify documents for Visa 189 applications?

Or it has to be a Justice of Peace?


Thank you!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Spykey said:


> Hi,
> can an australian police office from a police station certify documents for Visa 189 applications?
> 
> Or it has to be a Justice of Peace?
> 
> Thank you!


Check on dibp website

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## amitferns

l0nglive said:


> Hi, just a quick question. I'm planning to get 5 points from partner skills. Do we have to create 2 EOI? I haven't touched the Eoi, not knowing how it is. Can someone briefly describe the process to apply with partner as a dependant pleasse?


You dont need a seperate EOI. In your EOI there will be a section for Partner skills which needs to be filled up.


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

Dear guys,

In the online visa application step 13, employment history, when I add there is a field "Date from" and "Date to". In the "Date to" field you must put a date, but in case you are continuing that job, there is no option to put "Till Date". Any ideas what to put in the "Date to" field if anyone is continuing that job?


----------



## $uper$onic

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> If am sure you must have checked the 190 visa tracker, if not then check it out....
> 
> As far as I understand there might be a CO allocation to your case in next 2 weeks, one of our forum members have had CO allocated on 1st August, she applied on 21st May. So going bybthat hypothesis you ate 2 weeks away from CO allocation and may be 2-3 weeks away from a grant.
> 
> I am sending you my address as pm send me sweets, gifts, or may be just blessings if you get your visa grant in next 4 weeks. ;-)
> 
> It's more of a gestation period this while process 13-15 weeks for assessment, 3-4 weeks for IELTS preparation, 2 weeks for ielts results, 3-4 weeks state nominations, 12 - 15 weeks for a grant after payment... Trimester technically even if you are a guy
> 
> Best of luck brother
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


I have applied on the 11th May and no CO as yet nor any update


----------



## lovetosmack

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Dear guys,
> 
> In the online visa application step 13, employment history, when I add there is a field "Date from" and "Date to". In the "Date to" field you must put a date, but in case you are continuing that job, there is no option to put "Till Date". Any ideas what to put in the "Date to" field if anyone is continuing that job?


Try leaving it blank. If it doesn't allow you to go through give the current date.


----------



## maq_qatar

Any forum member from qatar??

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## vikz_au

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> If am sure you must have checked the 190 visa tracker, if not then check it out....
> 
> As far as I understand there might be a CO allocation to your case in next 2 weeks, one of our forum members have had CO allocated on 1st August, she applied on 21st May. So going bybthat hypothesis you ate 2 weeks away from CO allocation and may be 2-3 weeks away from a grant.
> 
> I am sending you my address as pm send me sweets, gifts, or may be just blessings if you get your visa grant in next 4 weeks. ;-)
> 
> It's more of a gestation period this while process 13-15 weeks for assessment, 3-4 weeks for IELTS preparation, 2 weeks for ielts results, 3-4 weeks state nominations, 12 - 15 weeks for a grant after payment... Trimester technically even if you are a guy
> 
> Best of luck brother
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Thanks Deep, I really appreciate your detailed response. I am following the visa tracker but unfortunately there is no conclusion from it.

Hoping to get response from CO within next 2 or 3 weeks as per the hypothesis. Surely I will pray for all the folks of this forum, because I have got positive response whenever I have posted some query regarding immigration.

God bless you brother.

Regards,


----------



## vikz_au

$uper$onic said:


> I have applied on the 11th May and no CO as yet nor any update


Hi Brother,

Looks like, you & I are on the same boat. BTW you have also applied for 190 visa?
which state?

Hopefully, we both will get response very soon.

Kind Regards,


----------



## l0nglive

:moony:


amitferns said:


> You dont need a seperate EOI. In your EOI there will be a section for Partner skills which needs to be filled up.


Thank you for details.


----------



## l0nglive

Hi guys, I see on the website that qualifications point is given when the degree is considered equivalent to AU standard. I had my 5-year bachelor in my home country, does it count as equivalent despite not being taught in English? The degree is officially recognized in my country. Will scan of the certificate and transcript enough?

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

l0nglive said:


> Hi guys, I see on the website that qualifications point is given when the degree is considered equivalent to AU standard. I had my 5-year bachelor in my home country, does it count as equivalent despite not being taught in English? The degree is officially recognized in my country. Will scan of the certificate and transcript enough?
> 
> Thanks


depends on the assessment authority's view on that .....


----------



## amitferns

l0nglive said:


> Hi guys, I see on the website that qualifications point is given when the degree is considered equivalent to AU standard. I had my 5-year bachelor in my home country, does it count as equivalent despite not being taught in English? The degree is officially recognized in my country. Will scan of the certificate and transcript enough?
> 
> Thanks


Have you got your qualification and employment assessed?


----------



## warlock233

Hi folks,

I lodged my visa back in May, we went through medicals and then the CO asked for my spouse's IELTS on May, 27th.
I ended up booking her test only a few days before we lodged the visa and the only available date was July, 10th. I explained the situation to the CO and then he gave me an extension (till July, 28th).
My wife sat the exam, got 7.0 of avg with score above 4.5 on all modules and on July, 24th, I submitted a digital copy of the certificate to the CO...

After that, we have not heard anything back at all.
Is this normal? For people who submitted missing docs, how long did it take for the CO to reply back/grant?
I'm not sure what to do. I haven't sent any follow-up notes, neither I have called DIBP.

Also, my wife and I were both graded 'B' on our medicals (minor stuff, nothing serious, not contagious, nothing that needs treatment - the panel doc said he HAD to grade us B because it was the procedure, but he believed we would be OK). A couple of weeks after we went through medicals, the medical link disappeared from the immi site and also when the CO asked for my wife's IELTS, he did not mention anything related to it.

Should I be worried? 

Cheers


----------



## austrailadream

warlock233 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I lodged my visa back in May, we went through medicals and then the CO asked for my spouse's IELTS on May, 27th.
> I ended up booking her test only a few days before we lodged the visa and the only available date was July, 10th. I explained the situation to the CO and then he gave me an extension (till July, 28th).
> My wife sat the exam, got 7.0 of avg with score above 4.5 on all modules and on July, 24th, I submitted a digital copy of the certificate to the CO...
> 
> After that, we have not heard anything back at all.
> Is this normal? For people who submitted missing docs, how long did it take for the CO to reply back/grant?
> I'm not sure what to do. I haven't sent any follow-up notes, neither I have called DIBP.
> 
> Also, my wife and I were both graded 'B' on our medicals (minor stuff, nothing serious, not contagious, nothing that needs treatment - the panel doc said he HAD to grade us B because it was the procedure, but he believed we would be OK). A couple of weeks after we went through medicals, the medical link disappeared from the immi site and also when the CO asked for my wife's IELTS, he did not mention anything related to it.
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> Cheers


I think the good news must be just around the corner. Keep an eye on your e-mail. Must be coming soon. 

Looking at your timeline, you got the CO allocated super fast while people here including myself waiting for months but no CO yet. You are lucky.

As for the medical grade B, what did the link say before it disappeared? Was it "Organize your health examination.." or something else? I am in the same boat right now i.e. my medical should have been graded as B. Please share.


----------



## TheExpatriate

warlock233 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I lodged my visa back in May, we went through medicals and then the CO asked for my spouse's IELTS on May, 27th.
> I ended up booking her test only a few days before we lodged the visa and the only available date was July, 10th. I explained the situation to the CO and then he gave me an extension (till July, 28th).
> My wife sat the exam, got 7.0 of avg with score above 4.5 on all modules and on July, 24th, I submitted a digital copy of the certificate to the CO...
> 
> After that, we have not heard anything back at all.
> Is this normal? For people who submitted missing docs, how long did it take for the CO to reply back/grant?
> I'm not sure what to do. I haven't sent any follow-up notes, neither I have called DIBP.
> 
> Also, my wife and I were both graded 'B' on our medicals (minor stuff, nothing serious, not contagious, nothing that needs treatment - the panel doc said he HAD to grade us B because it was the procedure, but he believed we would be OK). A couple of weeks after we went through medicals, the medical link disappeared from the immi site and also when the CO asked for my wife's IELTS, he did not mention anything related to it.
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> Cheers



give your CO a call, you might get the visa the same day. Just make sure you call Tuesday to Thursday (avoiding Mondays and Fridays), and call when it's 10 AM Australia time (avoiding too early in the day, and avoiding end of the day) and you might get the golden email in less than an hour


----------



## l0nglive

amitferns said:


> Have you got your qualification and employment assessed?


Oh, is that based on skill assessment institution? I do not have positive skill assessment yet. I had CPA to accept me in their foundation program which a bachelor is required. Maybe the skill assessment would return positive regarding my bachelor that was assessed by them in the pass. I think Skill and member assessments are differnet teams.


----------



## tirupoti

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Dear guys,
> 
> In the online visa application step 13, employment history, when I add there is a field "Date from" and "Date to". In the "Date to" field you must put a date, but in case you are continuing that job, there is no option to put "Till Date". Any ideas what to put in the "Date to" field if anyone is continuing that job?


Just put the date of your application in the Date to field. There is no option to mention a continuing job there.


----------



## shishir

Although I was not a 189/190 applicant, but would like to share the good news with all of you. Its my pleasure to inform you that I received my grant letter today morning. It was a direct grant and received it from Adelaide team 6.

I hope all of you will receive yours very soon. Don't worry, just wait with patience, you are very close to be granted.

The happiest morning of my life...... :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## IndigoKKing

Hi

I'm yet to get confirmation from my agent that my EOI is lodged, even though it's been 5 days since my skill assessment letter was received. But if it is done this week, what is the possibility of me getting an invite in August itself?

I have 60 pts and am applying for External Auditor.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we (Primary + Spouse + 2 kids) got our 189 grant early this week 28.07.2014 after a long wait. We all got separate Visa's where First entry date for every family member is 28 October 2014.
> 
> Separate Visa's with Initial entry deadline 28 Oct 2014 means that all 4 of us need to visit in order to validate our Visas or validation of only Primary is sufficient.....??????
> 
> All seniors are requested to comment.
> 
> Wish all of you a speedy grant.


Congrats! 

All have to make initial entry before 28th Oct 2014.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

lifebeyond said:


> :music:The wait is over . It's a grant !!!
> Yesterday i had checked immiaccount at 4:30 pm Oz time and to my surprise the status had turned to finalised from Processing, but the grant letter was not recieved. My agent got the letter late in the evening and he had left for the day.
> I was doubtful about my weekend celebrations as wanted to see the letter in my hand, which i have received this morning. So the original weekend has started and can't wait to fly to Melbourne asap.
> No form 80 was requested for me and grant came through team 33 though my CO was from team 13.
> 
> So its a grant hurrrayyyyyyyy:music::music::music::music::roll::roll:


congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

lifebeyond said:


> Thanks Nishant for your reply.
> How many days do the embassy guys take to get the stamping done as i am planning to fly by 17/8/2014. If they take longer I will fly without stamping and get the stamping done from Melbourne.
> Thanks again mate.


I got mine in 6 calendar days including a weekend. Applied at Australian VFS desk, Nehru Place, New Delhi.


----------



## melvic90210

Hi All,
I imported my application to my immiaccount using my TRN about a week ago. Although i had provided all the documents to my agent more than 2 months back, but in my immiaccount in the Documents checklist the progress is "Recommended" & after that "Attach Document". The "Date" section is empty. Below that the Attachements provided is (No Attachements Provided". My agent says that attachments will be visible in his immiaccount only. 
Is it really so. Anyone using an migration agent has experienced this. 
Seniors please throw some light on this.
Cheers......


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

melvic90210 said:


> Hi All,
> I imported my application to my immiaccount using my TRN about a week ago. Although i had provided all the documents to my agent more than 2 months back, but in my immiaccount in the Documents checklist the progress is "Recommended" & after that "Attach Document". The "Date" section is empty. Below that the Attachements provided is (No Attachements Provided". My agent says that attachments will be visible in his immiaccount only.
> Is it really so. Anyone using an migration agent has experienced this.
> Seniors please throw some light on this.
> Cheers......


Your agent is lying plainly. 

His account and click your account are technically showing same information for same transaction of your visa payment. 

Need to rap him up and Ask why is he lying or ask for screenshots of his immigration account. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## vip

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Your agent is lying plainly.
> 
> His account and click your account are technically showing same information for same transaction of your visa payment.
> 
> Need to rap him up and Ask why is he lying or ask for screenshots of his immigration account.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


totally agree with Deep, Please ask for screenshots.


----------



## Optimus Prime

Hi guys,

Got a call from my agent that I got the Grant!! I did not expect it today!!... I was expecting it around end of August. I had checked my immiaccount in the morning and the last updated by date hadn't changed...so forgot about it. Then got a call from agent asking me why wasn't I checking my immiaccount and then she told me the good news!! 

I would like to Thank God, My family and All you active expat forum members from the bottom of my heart and every friend of mine on our wonderful Whatsapp Group. All your discussions and solutions and issues really helped me prepare better! And they will continue to help others! So keep asking questions if in doubt. No questions are silly!

Special thanks to Moderators of Expat Forum who have been so very kind and polite to allow even silly issues to be disussed unlike other forums. 


The_Boss - You were right, DIBP are adhering to normal timelines of 8-9 weeks for applicants in May!!

Here are my timelines for mobile users and others

190 Offshore
IELTS - 7 Sept 2013
ACS Results - 3 Dec 2013
ACT Sponsorship - 6 May 2014
Visa Lodged Date - 21st May
Grant - 4th Aug, 2014.

Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## vip

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a call from my agent that I got the Grant!! I did not expect it today!!... I was expecting it around end of August. I had checked my immiaccount in the morning and the last updated by date hadn't changed...so forgot about it. Then got a call from agent asking me why wasn't I checking my immiaccount and then she told me the good news!!
> 
> I would like to Thank God, My family and All you active expat forum members from the bottom of my heart and every friend of mine on our wonderful Whatsapp Group. All your discussions and solutions and issues really helped me prepare better! And they will continue to help others! So keep asking questions if in doubt. No questions are silly!
> 
> Special thanks to Moderators of Expat Forum who have been so very kind and polite to allow even silly issues to be disussed unlike other forums.
> 
> 
> The_Boss - You were right, DIBP are adhering to normal timelines of 8-9 weeks for applicants in May!!
> 
> Here are my timelines for mobile users and others
> 
> 190 Offshore
> IELTS - 7 Sept 2013
> ACS Results - 3 Dec 2013
> ACT Sponsorship - 6 May 2014
> Visa Lodged Date - 21st May
> Grant - 4th Aug, 2014.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!


congrats !!!


----------



## GaneshM

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a call from my agent that I got the Grant!! I did not expect it today!!... I was expecting it around end of August. I had checked my immiaccount in the morning and the last updated by date hadn't changed...so forgot about it. Then got a call from agent asking me why wasn't I checking my immiaccount and then she told me the good news!!
> 
> I would like to Thank God, My family and All you active expat forum members from the bottom of my heart and every friend of mine on our wonderful Whatsapp Group. All your discussions and solutions and issues really helped me prepare better! And they will continue to help others! So keep asking questions if in doubt. No questions are silly!
> 
> Special thanks to Moderators of Expat Forum who have been so very kind and polite to allow even silly issues to be disussed unlike other forums.
> 
> 
> The_Boss - You were right, DIBP are adhering to normal timelines of 8-9 weeks for applicants in May!!
> 
> Here are my timelines for mobile users and others
> 
> 190 Offshore
> IELTS - 7 Sept 2013
> ACS Results - 3 Dec 2013
> ACT Sponsorship - 6 May 2014
> Visa Lodged Date - 21st May
> Grant - 4th Aug, 2014.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!


Congrats Optimus. I am in the same boat except that I am 189-261313. I lodged on 18 may and no CO or any notification from DIAC so far. Did you have a case officer or it came as a direct grant.

rgds,
GM


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a call from my agent that I got the Grant!! I did not expect it today!!... I was expecting it around end of August. I had checked my immiaccount in the morning and the last updated by date hadn't changed...so forgot about it. Then got a call from agent asking me why wasn't I checking my immiaccount and then she told me the good news!!
> 
> I would like to Thank God, My family and All you active expat forum members from the bottom of my heart and every friend of mine on our wonderful Whatsapp Group. All your discussions and solutions and issues really helped me prepare better! And they will continue to help others! So keep asking questions if in doubt. No questions are silly!
> 
> Special thanks to Moderators of Expat Forum who have been so very kind and polite to allow even silly issues to be disussed unlike other forums.
> 
> The_Boss - You were right, DIBP are adhering to normal timelines of 8-9 weeks for applicants in May!!
> 
> Here are my timelines for mobile users and others
> 
> 190 Offshore
> IELTS - 7 Sept 2013
> ACS Results - 3 Dec 2013
> ACT Sponsorship - 6 May 2014
> Visa Lodged Date - 21st May
> Grant - 4th Aug, 2014.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!


Congrats Bro! Well done! So happy for you


----------



## Ronb

Hi. I have made an application to vetassess for skill assessment on 31/07/2014. All documents are uploaded and application is made online. I would like to know that if vetassess calls my employer they would be calling after how many days. And will they intimate me before calling my employer


----------



## Optimus Prime

GaneshM said:


> Congrats Optimus. I am in the same boat except that I am 189-261313. I lodged on 18 may and no CO or any notification from DIAC so far. Did you have a case officer or it came as a direct grant.
> 
> rgds,
> GM


Thanks Ganesh! No contact from CO. The case was finalized in half an hour it seems from the emails I got and the team was Brisbane Team 33. 
I think since you are 189 you may hear anytime soon too now!! Good Lucky buddy.


----------



## GaneshM

Optimus Prime said:


> Thanks Ganesh! No contact from CO. The case was finalized in half an hour it seems from the emails I got and the team was Brisbane Team 33.
> I think since you are 189 you may hear anytime soon too now!! Good Lucky buddy.


Yenjoy.I hope tat I hear something soon too. thanks 

rgrds,
GM


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Ronb said:


> Hi. I have made an application to vetassess for skill assessment on 31/07/2014. All documents are uploaded and application is made online. I would like to know that if vetassess calls my employer they would be calling after how many days. And will they intimate me before calling my employer


Wrong thread brother.


----------



## Optimus Prime

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Congrats Bro! Well done! So happy for you


Thanks bro! and Good Luck to you too!!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a call from my agent that I got the Grant!! I did not expect it today!!... I was expecting it around end of August. I had checked my immiaccount in the morning and the last updated by date hadn't changed...so forgot about it. Then got a call from agent asking me why wasn't I checking my immiaccount and then she told me the good news!!
> 
> I would like to Thank God, My family and All you active expat forum members from the bottom of my heart and every friend of mine on our wonderful Whatsapp Group. All your discussions and solutions and issues really helped me prepare better! And they will continue to help others! So keep asking questions if in doubt. No questions are silly!
> 
> Special thanks to Moderators of Expat Forum who have been so very kind and polite to allow even silly issues to be disussed unlike other forums.
> 
> The_Boss - You were right, DIBP are adhering to normal timelines of 8-9 weeks for applicants in May!!
> 
> Here are my timelines for mobile users and others
> 
> 190 Offshore
> IELTS - 7 Sept 2013
> ACS Results - 3 Dec 2013
> ACT Sponsorship - 6 May 2014
> Visa Lodged Date - 21st May
> Grant - 4th Aug, 2014.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!


Congrats Optimus. ;-)  


Sent from my LG OPTIMUS G.


----------



## AussiePR

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a call from my agent that I got the Grant!! I did not expect it today!!... I was expecting it around end of August. I had checked my immiaccount in the morning and the last updated by date hadn't changed...so forgot about it. Then got a call from agent asking me why wasn't I checking my immiaccount and then she told me the good news!!
> 
> I would like to Thank God, My family and All you active expat forum members from the bottom of my heart and every friend of mine on our wonderful Whatsapp Group. All your discussions and solutions and issues really helped me prepare better! And they will continue to help others! So keep asking questions if in doubt. No questions are silly!
> 
> Special thanks to Moderators of Expat Forum who have been so very kind and polite to allow even silly issues to be disussed unlike other forums.
> 
> 
> The_Boss - You were right, DIBP are adhering to normal timelines of 8-9 weeks for applicants in May!!
> 
> Here are my timelines for mobile users and others
> 
> 190 Offshore
> IELTS - 7 Sept 2013
> ACS Results - 3 Dec 2013
> ACT Sponsorship - 6 May 2014
> Visa Lodged Date - 21st May
> Grant - 4th Aug, 2014.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!



Congrats buddy. All the best for Oz life!!


----------



## AussiePR

melvic90210 said:


> Hi All,
> I imported my application to my immiaccount using my TRN about a week ago. Although i had provided all the documents to my agent more than 2 months back, but in my immiaccount in the Documents checklist the progress is "Recommended" & after that "Attach Document". The "Date" section is empty. Below that the Attachements provided is (No Attachements Provided". My agent says that attachments will be visible in his immiaccount only.
> Is it really so. Anyone using an migration agent has experienced this.
> Seniors please throw some light on this.
> Cheers......


Your agent is definitely lying... My agent had also not uploaded the documents till 2 months after I submitted it to him and until then it was showing as Recommended. I could see the Recommended status in my immi account. Once he uploaded them, the status changed to Received in my immi account also.

Get a screenshot from your agent. Is he a MARA agent?


----------



## shehpar

Guys,

need help. if one is having diabetes 300+ and also taking medicine to control it? What will be affect on medical. will they grade it or strictly fail?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

shehpar said:


> Guys,
> 
> need help. if one is having diabetes 300+ and also taking medicine to control it? What will be affect on medical. will they grade it or strictly fail?


I do not think diabetes would be a reason for them to deny visa.
Only in very serious cases they would deny

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## GaneshM

Guys,

just curious to know if there is anyone from the forums having lodged 189(261313) in may 2014 and still awaiting case officer or visa grant. I have been waiting since 18-05-14. Can I be rest-assured that someone is working on my file ?

Anyone kind enough to respond.

rgrds,
GM


----------



## warlock233

austrailadream said:


> I think the good news must be just around the corner. Keep an eye on your e-mail. Must be coming soon.
> 
> Looking at your timeline, you got the CO allocated super fast while people here including myself waiting for months but no CO yet. You are lucky.
> 
> As for the medical grade B, what did the link say before it disappeared? Was it "Organize your health examination.." or something else? I am in the same boat right now i.e. my medical should have been graded as B. Please share.


Hi,

Yes, exactly - the link was saying "organize your health examination" for both myself and my wife.
Few weeks after we visited the clinic, the link disappeared.

As suggested, perhaps I will try to call my CO... let's see. I'm anxious, but I feel I'm almost there 

Cheers


----------



## austrailadream

warlock233 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, exactly - the link was saying "organize your health examination" for both myself and my wife.
> Few weeks after we visited the clinic, the link disappeared.
> 
> As suggested, perhaps I will try to call my CO... let's see. I'm anxious, but I feel I'm almost there
> 
> Cheers


Okay. That comforts me a bit. Good luck!!


----------



## pricks

For those who recently contacted a CO from Adelaide. 
Did you use the team specific email address or the general email address?


----------



## nikkadian

*closely related studies..accountant...please help*

Hello people

I am planning to apply general skilled 189 permanent visa . my studies are:

Masters in business administration (1.5 years)
Graduate diploma in financial management( .5 years)

i got some exemptions from my previous degrees and i did some non awarding accounting units and now i have a positive skill assessment for ACCOUNTANT from cpa.

My question is , is my 2 year study mentioned above is closely related to my nominated occupation?
Can anyone help me with this query. i will be really grateful. Every feedback is greatly appreciated.

thanks
neeraj kumar


----------



## bins2013

Today I visited my nearest PSK for PCC. Within less than one hour I received my PCC report without any Police verification. 

I had renewed my passport in June 2013. May be bcoz of that, they did not go for Police Verification


----------



## Expat2013

bins2013 said:


> Today I visited my nearest PSK for PCC. Within less than one hour I received my PCC report without any Police verification.
> 
> I had renewed my passport in June 2013. May be bcoz of that, they did not go for Police Verification


bins2013, when applicant's present and passport address is same, you will get PCC on same day. In your case you had recently renewed the passport which included a police verification. So your case was good for same day PCC delivery.


----------



## bins2013

Expat2013 said:


> bins2013, when applicant's present and passport address is same, you will get PCC on same day. In your case you had recently renewed the passport which included a police verification. So your case was good for same day PCC delivery.


My address changed from 08/2013. Almost one year in the new address. so I expected a police verification. This was a surprise to me.


----------



## BossLadyMo

You can Apply for state nomination with your 55pts...but you have to check if you meet your chosen state eligibility requirements. If you claim partner points, you will still have to go for state nom, cos her occupation is on CSOL.


----------



## lovetosmack

Intellectual said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a query...... I am a software engineer (261313) and got stuck up at 55 points. I tried several options and now claiming points for spouse skills seem like an only option. My wife has done her bachelors in Medicine (MBBS) and is a medical sales representative (225412) with almost 5 years of experience and I am pretty sure she can score 6 each in IELTS. The only hiccup is that her occupation doesn't appear in SOL but instead it appears in CSOL, both of our occupations belong to Skill Level 1. I'll be thankful if anyone from the seniors can reply my query in detail..... If I still can claim 5 points??? Warm regards,





BossLadyMo said:


> You can Apply for state nomination with your 55pts...but you have to check if you meet your chosen state eligibility requirements. If you claim partner points, you will still have to go for state nom, cos her occupation is on CSOL.



Both your occupation codes need to be in the same list to claim partner points. Either in 189 or 190. Not one in this and one in that.


----------



## maq_qatar

shehpar said:


> Guys,
> 
> need help. if one is having diabetes 300+ and also taking medicine to control it? What will be affect on medical. will they grade it or strictly fail?


Your medical will be graded as B and refer to MOC and I am sure this will not creat any issue. Only have to be patient...

Good Luck


----------



## maq_qatar

Optimus Prime said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a call from my agent that I got the Grant!! I did not expect it today!!... I was expecting it around end of August. I had checked my immiaccount in the morning and the last updated by date hadn't changed...so forgot about it. Then got a call from agent asking me why wasn't I checking my immiaccount and then she told me the good news!!
> 
> I would like to Thank God, My family and All you active expat forum members from the bottom of my heart and every friend of mine on our wonderful Whatsapp Group. All your discussions and solutions and issues really helped me prepare better! And they will continue to help others! So keep asking questions if in doubt. No questions are silly!
> 
> Special thanks to Moderators of Expat Forum who have been so very kind and polite to allow even silly issues to be disussed unlike other forums.
> 
> 
> The_Boss - You were right, DIBP are adhering to normal timelines of 8-9 weeks for applicants in May!!
> 
> Here are my timelines for mobile users and others
> 
> 190 Offshore
> IELTS - 7 Sept 2013
> ACS Results - 3 Dec 2013
> ACT Sponsorship - 6 May 2014
> Visa Lodged Date - 21st May
> Grant - 4th Aug, 2014.
> 
> Good Luck everyone!!


Congrats dear and good luck for future oz life.


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

tirupoti said:


> Just put the date of your application in the Date to field. There is no option to mention a continuing job there.


Thanks bro, I did the same and lodged my visa today.


----------



## Birender

hey Optimus Prime,

can you please share the Team as well?

Congrats on your grant


----------



## roze

GaneshM said:


> Guys,
> 
> just curious to know if there is anyone from the forums having lodged 189(261313) in may 2014 and still awaiting case officer or visa grant. I have been waiting since 18-05-14. Can I be rest-assured that someone is working on my file ?
> 
> Anyone kind enough to respond.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM




Call DIBP as I did to check whether my case is allocated to any CO or not


----------



## roze

pricks said:


> For those who recently contacted a CO from Adelaide.
> Did you use the team specific email address or the general email address?


Got the Email from team07 but when replied I got the notification that reply on General Email Address and I did the same


----------



## Yenigalla

roze said:


> Call DIBP as I did to check whether my case is allocated to any CO or not


Hi Roze- have you uploaded the requested document? What was the nature of the document requested?


----------



## Intellectual

Dear Seniors,

One of my friends who went for a Masters program in Sydney. Finished his studies and return back to Pakistan. Now he is planning to apply for immigration, he has a query that he had few speeding tickets in Sydney during his stay and he had cancelled him gym membership but they keep on sending him fortnightly installments. He is in contact with the bank and hopefully sort out the problem. He was asking me being his agent that will his credit history with the bank and parking tickets will create any problem with his immigration to Australia. He recently asked for police clearance certificate from Australia which he received few months back and it doesn't show any records (means it's clean)...... Any suggestions?????


----------



## sumy08

How much time it takes for hospital to upload the reports ?

I have done my med on 2nd & the status for me & my wife is like required, incomplete & reffered but it is completed for my 1.5 months old daughter & link have disappeared for her.

Any suggestion on our case ?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

nikkadian said:


> Hello people
> 
> I am planning to apply general skilled 189 permanent visa . my studies are:
> 
> Masters in business administration (1.5 years)
> Graduate diploma in financial management( .5 years)
> 
> i got some exemptions from my previous degrees and i did some non awarding accounting units and now i have a positive skill assessment for ACCOUNTANT from cpa.
> 
> My question is , is my 2 year study mentioned above is closely related to my nominated occupation?
> Can anyone help me with this query. i will be really grateful. Every feedback is greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks
> neeraj kumar


hi

you've got yourself assessed from CPA and got a positive skills assessment outcome. So your question seems to be answered by CPA itself! No?

Max


----------



## psuresh0207

GaneshM said:


> Guys,
> 
> just curious to know if there is anyone from the forums having lodged 189(261313) in may 2014 and still awaiting case officer or visa grant. I have been waiting since 18-05-14. Can I be rest-assured that someone is working on my file ?
> 
> Anyone kind enough to respond.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM


Hi Ganesh,

I have lodged 189(261313) on 16th May 2014 and still no sign of case officer. So our cases are almost similar and hope we get the grants or some communication soon.

-Suresh.


----------



## rockyrambo

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi Ganesh,
> 
> I have lodged 189(261313) on 16th May 2014 and still no sign of case officer. So our cases are almost similar and hope we get the grants or some communication soon.
> 
> -Suresh.


May be the CO is working on your case and you can expect a direct grant ...! did you try calling them? I applied on 26th June and have uploaded all the docs by now but haven't got any communication from the CO yet.


----------



## GaneshM

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi Ganesh,
> 
> I have lodged 189(261313) on 16th May 2014 and still no sign of case officer. So our cases are almost similar and hope we get the grants or some communication soon.
> 
> -Suresh.


Yes Suresh. I hope the same. Are you a single applicant ? I have my spouse on my application as a secondary applicant. Could that be the reason for the delay ? I don't even know if someone is looking at my case. Is there a way to ascertain ? Seniors suggest calling DIBP but I am planning to do so once I finish 3 months of wait with no progress from date of lodgement.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## Ns1988

GaneshM said:


> Yes Suresh. I hope the same. Are you a single applicant ? I have my spouse on my application as a secondary applicant. Could that be the reason for the delay ? I don't even know if someone is looking at my case. Is there a way to ascertain ? Seniors suggest calling DIBP but I am planning to do so once I finish 3 months of wait with no progress from date of lodgement.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Hi,
I am in the same boat. Lodged my visa 189(261313) on May 21st with wife as secondary applicant and no CO yet.


----------



## GaneshM

Ns1988 said:


> Hi,
> I am in the same boat. Lodged my visa 189(261313) on May 21st with wife as secondary applicant and no CO yet.


Hi NS1988 & Suresh,

It seems we are the only left over known applicants who have lodged 189's in May second week and still waiting CO allocation/grants. Why do you think we do not have CO's allocated to us yet ? Any vague ideas ? Do you think we can look forward to our CO soon or expect a direct grant ?

Whatsay expert members ?

rgrds,
GM


----------



## vip

*July 189/190 timelines*

starting a new thread for applicants who have filed their visa in July. Any lucky fella got a grant or co contact as yet?


----------



## SCHAPARA

GaneshM said:


> Hi NS1988 & Suresh,
> 
> It seems we are the only left over known applicants who have lodged 189's in May second week and still waiting CO allocation/grants. Why do you think we do not have CO's allocated to us yet ? Any vague ideas ? Do you think we can look forward to our CO soon or expect a direct grant ?
> 
> Whatsay expert members ?
> 
> rgrds,
> GM


Hi, I was also in the same boat for some time. But i guess you don`t have to worry. I have just got my visa today.


----------



## vip

SCHAPARA said:


> Hi, I was also in the same boat for some time. But i guess you don`t have to worry. I have just got my visa today.


Congrats !!! can you share your timelines?


----------



## fullerms

SCHAPARA said:


> Hi, I was also in the same boat for some time. But i guess you don`t have to worry. I have just got my visa today.


Can you please post your timelines?


----------



## V&I

*Any grants?*

 No grants in 190 for today


----------



## sumy08

SCHAPARA said:


> Hi, I was also in the same boat for some time. But i guess you don`t have to worry. I have just got my visa today.


Could you please share your timelines ?


----------



## psuresh0207

GaneshM said:


> Yes Suresh. I hope the same. Are you a single applicant ? I have my spouse on my application as a secondary applicant. Could that be the reason for the delay ? I don't even know if someone is looking at my case. Is there a way to ascertain ? Seniors suggest calling DIBP but I am planning to do so once I finish 3 months of wait with no progress from date of lodgement.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


I am also not a single applicant and I have a spouse and kid along with me. My situation is also similar as I am also not sure what is going on with my application. I had posted a query on how we can know if a CO is allocated and someone told me that the registered mail id will be notified by a mail after 10 days of the CO allocation. Even i was thinking of calling DIBP after I finish my 3 month duration. But I might have to push my agent to call as it was mentioned that DIBP will not answer my queries if I had applied through an agent.

-Suresh.


----------



## GaneshM

SCHAPARA said:


> Hi, I was also in the same boat for some time. But i guess you don`t have to worry. I have just got my visa today.


Hi Schapara,

Many congratulations to you. Wish you best with things ahead. Can you please share with us your brief timelines, SOL, visa lodgement date and if you had any communication from CO or if it was a direct grant ?

rgrds,
GM


----------



## Expat2013

vip said:


> starting a new thread for applicants who have filed their visa in July. Any lucky fella got a grant or co contact as yet?


vip, the June'14 applicants are still waiting for CO/grants.
There are only a couple of people from June who got grants.

I guess you might need to wait for next month to begin.
However, there are always exceptions. Good luck.


----------



## vip

Expat2013 said:


> vip, the June'14 applicants are still waiting for CO/grants.
> There are only a couple of people from June who got grants.
> 
> I guess you might need to wait for next month to begin.
> However, there are always exceptions. Good luck.


yeah started the thread to find out the exceptions/chosen ones


----------



## SCHAPARA

Hello again, 
After being following this thread since a month, I could understand that case to case does differ and therefore timelines vary as well.
If the data published with visa is authentic there is no doubt one will get the grant.I am sure you all will get the good news soon. All the best!

Below are the timelines:
EOI submitted 189(65 Points): 9th May 2014 (261313)
Invite : 12th May 2014 
Visa application submitted with all docs : 31st May 2014 
Medical : 12th June 2014
PCC Uploaded : 1st July 2014 
First CO contact : 24th July 2014 (CO from Brisbane asked for additional document)
Grant : 5th Aug 2014 (Another CO from same team)


----------



## tomato_juice

Hi SCHAPARA

As far as we can see you have been visa granted today. Right?


----------



## SCHAPARA

tomato_juice said:


> Hi SCHAPARA
> 
> As far as we can see you have been visa granted today. Right?



Hi,

Yes, just 2 hrs back. :cheer2:


----------



## vip

SCHAPARA said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, just 2 hrs back. :cheer2:


what was the additional doc requested? form 80 or something else?


----------



## GaneshM

SCHAPARA said:


> Hello again,
> After being following this thread since a month, I could understand that case to case does differ and therefore timelines vary as well.
> If the data published with visa is authentic there is no doubt one will get the grant.I am sure you all will get the good news soon. All the best!
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> EOI submitted 189(65 Points): 9th May 2014 (261313)
> Invite : 12th May 2014
> Visa application submitted with all docs : 31st May 2014
> Medical : 12th June 2014
> PCC Uploaded : 1st July 2014
> First CO contact : 24th July 2014 (CO from Brisbane asked for additional document)
> Grant : 5th Aug 2014 (Another CO from same team)


Can you let us know what additional documents were you asked for and what did you submit ? Seems it took about 2 months and a week for you to get the grant. Were you the single applicant or you had someone else to on your application ?

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## SCHAPARA

i had to submit child custody document.


----------



## bidesh

GaneshM said:


> Can you let us know what additional documents were you asked for and what did you submit ? Seems it took about 2 months and a week for you to get the grant. Were you the single applicant or you had someone else to on your application ?
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


please let us know your first entry date . i mean by which date you must make entry to australia ?


----------



## SCHAPARA

before June 2015. I believe this would be same for all PR grants.


----------



## $uper$onic

V&I said:


> No grants in 190 for today


Not just today overall grants on 190 visas are not visible at all.


----------



## $uper$onic

SCHAPARA said:


> i had to submit child custody document.


Congrats SCHAPARA...what child custody document did you submit. I have submitted Birth Certificate am not sure if that should be good enough but cant think of anyother document.


----------



## malisajj

GaneshM said:


> Hi NS1988 & Suresh,
> 
> It seems we are the only left over known applicants who have lodged 189's in May second week and still waiting CO allocation/grants. Why do you think we do not have CO's allocated to us yet ? Any vague ideas ? Do you think we can look forward to our CO soon or expect a direct grant ?
> 
> Whatsay expert members ?
> 
> rgrds,
> GM


I applied on 04-May and still waiting for CO. I was contacted by team 13 though asking for some details like what I did during the gap after grade 12 and before university admission.
This means someone is looking at my documents however in the email from team 13 it was specifically mentioned that they only assist with completing the information/ document. So this email was not an indication of CO allocation.


----------



## GaneshM

malisajj said:


> I applied on 04-May and still waiting for CO. I was contacted by team 13 though asking for some details like what I did during the gap after grade 12 and before university admission.
> This means someone is looking at my documents however in the email from team 13 it was specifically mentioned that they only assist with completing the information/ document. So this email was not an indication of CO allocation.


Hi Malisajj,

When did team 13 contact you ? Whom were you contacted from ? Was it a general email id or a specific person ? What information did you provide and what has been the progress on your case from then on ?

You are lucky that you can assume someone has taken up your file and is working on it. I think you will hear something soon.I have absolutely no idea if my file is lying idle or someone is going through it after having made the payment and lodged the visa.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## lovetosmack

$uper$onic said:


> Congrats SCHAPARA...what child custody document did you submit. I have submitted Birth Certificate am not sure if that should be good enough but cant think of anyother document.


It's only for couples who joined/separated from their spouse with kids.


----------



## $uper$onic

In my Form 80 again I realize that I have not included my 1st job details as ACS had not accepted it. Is it mandatory still have this in the Form 80 ? If yes then should I just add it and upload the form 80 again or is there someother way of doing it ?


----------



## lovetosmack

$uper$onic said:


> In my Form 80 again I realize that I have not included my 1st job details as ACS had not accepted it. Is it mandatory still have this in the Form 80 ? If yes then should I just add it and upload the form 80 again or is there someother way of doing it ?


The main purpose of Form80 is to showcase your entire history right since birth. You can't miss anything in there. Yes, do it again & upload it with the tag UPDATED_FORM_80 in the filename and description while uploading.


----------



## TheExpatriate

$uper$onic said:


> In my Form 80 again I realize that I have not included my 1st job details as ACS had not accepted it. Is it mandatory still have this in the Form 80 ? If yes then should I just add it and upload the form 80 again or is there someother way of doing it ?


you have to add all employments to Form 80 regardless. Fill Form 1023 and submit it


----------



## $uper$onic

lovetosmack said:


> The main purpose of Form80 is to showcase your entire history right since birth. You can't miss anything in there. Yes, do it again & upload it with the tag UPDATED_FORM_80 in the filename and description while uploading.


Hope it should be ok to re-upload the Form 80 and not filling the form 1023.


----------



## TheExpatriate

$uper$onic said:


> Hope it should be ok to re-upload the Form 80 and not filling the form 1023.


Form 1023 does not carry a stigma, it is just proper procedure to correct mistakes.


----------



## $uper$onic

TheExpatriate said:


> Form 1023 does not carry a stigma, it is just proper procedure to correct mistakes.


Thanks but will it be mandatory to upload Form 1023 or just uploading the updated Form 80 should be fine ?


----------



## malisajj

GaneshM said:


> Hi Malisajj,
> 
> When did team 13 contact you ? Whom were you contacted from ? Was it a general email id or a specific person ? What information did you provide and what has been the progress on your case from then on ?
> 
> You are lucky that you can assume someone has taken up your file and is working on it. I think you will hear something soon.I have absolutely no idea if my file is lying idle or someone is going through it after having made the payment and lodged the visa.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Hi Ganesh,
I got email around 3rd week of June.
There was a person's name in signature and designation was Admin Officer. The email address was generic.

As I mentioned I was asked about gap in education and also details of all the earlier passports. This was related to form 80 which I have front-loaded.

There has been no progress (as in any contact from DIBP) since I responded to the email (same day I received the queries)

I am from Pakistan so do not expect a grant soon. I am trying to live my life as usual. However keep landing on this forum frequently .

In any case no contact/delayed contact from a CO can be frustating however it does not necessarily equate to bad news. Most likely it means your documents are complete and you may get a direct grant.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Hi folks 

I have generated my hap id and referral letter for the medicals prior to visa lodgement. 

I am just wondering is there a timeline as to how many days after the medicals I have to lodge the visa? 

Regards


----------



## manU22

Hi Friends, I feel there are others waiting(I know of two in this forum) + myself. lets hope we get the grant soon.


IELTS: 10-Sep-13 (L 9, R 7, S 7, W 7)
ACS Applied (261313 S/W Engineer): 22-Sep-13; ACS Result: 20-Dec-13
EOI Submitted (60 points): 22/12/2013; 189 Invitation: 14/04/2014
189 Application lodged (payment done): 17-May-14; Waiting for CO allocation :fingerscrossed:


----------



## manU22

malisajj said:


> I applied on 04-May and still waiting for CO. I was contacted by team 13 though asking for some details like what I did during the gap after grade 12 and before university admission.
> This means someone is looking at my documents however in the email from team 13 it was specifically mentioned that they only assist with completing the information/ document. So this email was not an indication of CO allocation.



Hi Friends, I feel there are atleast two more waiting + myself since May. Lets hope for a grant soon.

IELTS: 10-Sep-13 (L 9, R 7, S 7, W 7)
ACS Applied (261313 S/W Engineer): 22-Sep-13; ACS Result: 20-Dec-13
EOI Submitted (60 points): 22/12/2013; 189 Invitation: 14/04/2014
189 Application lodged (payment done): 17-May-14; Waiting for CO allocation :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ns1988

SCHAPARA said:


> Hello again,
> After being following this thread since a month, I could understand that case to case does differ and therefore timelines vary as well.
> If the data published with visa is authentic there is no doubt one will get the grant.I am sure you all will get the good news soon. All the best!
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> EOI submitted 189(65 Points): 9th May 2014 (261313)
> Invite : 12th May 2014
> Visa application submitted with all docs : 31st May 2014
> Medical : 12th June 2014
> PCC Uploaded : 1st July 2014
> First CO contact : 24th July 2014 (CO from Brisbane asked for additional document)
> Grant : 5th Aug 2014 (Another CO from same team)



Hi SCHAPARA,

Congratulations!!.. Are u a single applicant?


----------



## anujsoni

Pls Advise

I have uploaded nearly all the documents today in my immi account. I have uploaded the docs with gaps in the file name like spaces and used '&' in some of the files but now i have read on the website that one must avoid using these symbols & spaces. 
Will this create any problem???
Is it possible to change now as i have not found any link to change this??


Regards...


----------



## maq_qatar

anujsoni said:


> Pls Advise
> 
> I have uploaded nearly all the documents today in my immi account. I have uploaded the docs with gaps in the file name like spaces and used '&' in some of the files but now i have read on the website that one must avoid using these symbols & spaces.
> Will this create any problem???
> Is it possible to change now as i have not found any link to change this??
> 
> Regards...


No, you cannot change. It was recommendation not manadatory so wait for CO. He will ask you in case of any issue.

Good luck

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

SCHAPARA said:


> Hello again,
> After being following this thread since a month, I could understand that case to case does differ and therefore timelines vary as well.
> If the data published with visa is authentic there is no doubt one will get the grant.I am sure you all will get the good news soon. All the best!
> 
> Below are the timelines:
> EOI submitted 189(65 Points): 9th May 2014 (261313)
> Invite : 12th May 2014
> Visa application submitted with all docs : 31st May 2014
> Medical : 12th June 2014
> PCC Uploaded : 1st July 2014
> First CO contact : 24th July 2014 (CO from Brisbane asked for additional document)
> Grant : 5th Aug 2014 (Another CO from same team)


Many congrats to you dear

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## kevin538

Seniors Please advise,

I have following queries it would be grate help if anyone could revert at your most convenient time

1> Is it advisable to change the employer after receiving invite.
2> Does Indian PCC will have current employer information when we apply from abroad. 

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

kevin538 said:


> Seniors Please advise,
> 
> I have following queries it would be grate help if anyone could revert at your most convenient time
> 
> 1> Is it advisable to change the employer after receiving invite.
> 
> 2> Does Indian PCC will have current employer information when we apply from abroad.
> 
> Thanks



1> Is it advisable to change the employer after receiving invite.

[prgeek001] : if you are not claiming points, then there is no harm i think.

2> Does Indian PCC will have current employer information when we apply from abroad. 

[prgeek001] : PCC doesnt have employer name, it is a check for your criminal records. you need to submit PCC from places where you have lived more than 12 months. if you applying from abroad, you need to contact embassy for any PCC related queries. 


Cheers


----------



## hasanab243

*hi*



vip said:


> starting a new thread for applicants who have filed their visa in July. Any lucky fella got a grant or co contact as yet?


Hi VIP

How did you apply for UK PCC and how long time it took to revert you back ?
thanks


----------



## abhifirewall

vip said:


> starting a new thread for applicants who have filed their visa in July. Any lucky fella got a grant or co contact as yet?


I applied on June 30. Still waiting for CO Allocation.


----------



## raylangivens

Hi,

I just checked the EOI - 'Current Invitation' dates for 28-July rounds - SkillSelect - 28 July round results

The dates for Occupation IDs '2613' and '2211' are future dates of August. Is this a mistake.

We have applied under 2613 for 189, on July 16th and we have not received an invite.

Can someone please clarify?


----------



## raylangivens

Hi,

I just checked the EOI 'Current Invitation' dates for 28-July rounds - SkillSelect - 28 July round results

The dates for Occupation IDs '2613' and '2211' are future dates of August. Is this a mistake?

We have applied under 2613 for 189, on July 16th and we have not received an invite.

Can someone please clarify?


----------



## chrisvar

Count me in for July timelines. All frontloaded except UAE PCC which I'm still pursuing


----------



## chrisvar

hasanab243 said:


> Hi VIP
> 
> How did you apply for UK PCC and how long time it took to revert you back ?
> thanks


you can apply for UK PCC at this link, http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

Of all the PCCs I had to apply this was the easiest and fastest. Got it in about 5 days. The application form is pretty straightforward..


----------



## fullerms

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just checked the EOI 'Current Invitation' dates for 28-July rounds - SkillSelect - 28 July round results
> 
> The dates for Occupation IDs '2613' and '2211' are future dates of August. Is this a mistake?
> 
> We have applied under 2613 for 189, on July 16th and we have not received an invite.
> 
> Can someone please clarify?


You need to ask in the EOI submitted thread. This thread is for people who have got their invite and are working in their visa application.


----------



## 189756

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just checked the EOI 'Current Invitation' dates for 28-July rounds - SkillSelect - 28 July round results
> 
> The dates for Occupation IDs '2613' and '2211' are future dates of August. Is this a mistake?
> 
> We have applied under 2613 for 189, on July 16th and we have not received an invite.
> 
> Can someone please clarify?


There is an error in the report.. not only the future dates but 2611 got more invites (200) than usual and 2613 got 73 instead of 273. The report is messed up .. so are the hope of people waiting for invite. Hope they continue pro-rata as they promised.


----------



## raylangivens

adiii said:


> There is an error in the report.. not only the future dates but 2611 got more invites (200) than usual and 2613 got 73 instead of 273. The report is messed up .. so are the hope of people waiting for invite. Hope they continue pro-rata as they promised.



Thanks for confirming. Looks like we are on the same boat


----------



## Crucibond

I went for my medical on monday. We did it in BUPA Melbourne city. 

I should say they are very very efficient. BY tuesday morning they have submitted the medical to DBIP. We went there as a family of four. Very very efficient.

I have one query, All our medical status is completed and submitted to DBIP. However, in the immi site, the links for "Organise health examination" is visible for mine but nor for the rest of the family members. Does this mean my medical is referred?

Your inputs are appreciated.


----------



## manU22

Crucibond said:


> I went for my medical on monday. We did it in BUPA Melbourne city.
> 
> I should say they are very very efficient. BY tuesday morning they have submitted the medical to DBIP. We went there as a family of four. Very very efficient.
> 
> I have one query, All our medical status is completed and submitted to DBIP. However, in the immi site, the links for "Organise health examination" is visible for mine but nor for the rest of the family members. Does this mean my medical is referred?
> 
> Your inputs are appreciated.


Hi Crucibond, it will take a couple of days to go away which is normal.


----------



## huubang

Hi guys,

Is there any of you who are on the same boat as me? I lodged the application on 14 July and now still waiting for CO allocation. If anyone on the same boat, please say hi 

Congrats to others who have already had their visa granted.

Cheers,

Huu Bang


----------



## bigdaddy

huubang said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any of you who are on the same boat as me? I lodged the application on 14 July and now still waiting for CO allocation. If anyone on the same boat, please say hi
> 
> Congrats to others who have already had their visa granted.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Huu Bang


Hi


----------



## sumy08

Crucibond said:


> I went for my medical on monday. We did it in BUPA Melbourne city.
> 
> I should say they are very very efficient. BY tuesday morning they have submitted the medical to DBIP. We went there as a family of four. Very very efficient.
> 
> I have one query, All our medical status is completed and submitted to DBIP. However, in the immi site, the links for "Organise health examination" is visible for mine but nor for the rest of the family members. Does this mean my medical is referred?
> 
> Your inputs are appreciated.


You are lucky mate to have results uploaded so quickly, I have done mine on 2nd Aug & I am still waiting for Clinic to upload results.

Only difference is that I am based in India


----------



## amitferns

sumy08 said:


> You are lucky mate to have results uploaded so quickly, I have done mine on 2nd Aug & I am still waiting for Clinic to upload results.
> 
> Only difference is that I am based in India


Hi Sumy,

I am from India too and the clinic uploaded results very next day. Pls follow up with your clinic.


----------



## lovetosmack

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just checked the EOI 'Current Invitation' dates for 28-July rounds - SkillSelect - 28 July round results
> 
> The dates for Occupation IDs '2613' and '2211' are future dates of August. Is this a mistake?
> 
> We have applied under 2613 for 189, on July 16th and we have not received an invite.
> 
> Can someone please clarify?


Wrong thread.



kevin538 said:


> Seniors Please advise,
> 
> I have following queries it would be grate help if anyone could revert at your most convenient time
> 
> 1> Is it advisable to change the employer after receiving invite.
> 2> Does Indian PCC will have current employer information when we apply from abroad.
> 
> Thanks


1 - You can change your employer anytime. Doesn't matter. Just make sure CO is aware of any changes.

2 - PCC is irrelevant to your employer (except if you are employed by organised crime teams  ).


----------



## ankita009jain

bigdaddy said:


> Hi


and "Hi"!

Visa lodged - 16th May! No CO and obviously No grant. My agent said now it takes 4 to 8 months to recive Visa. I thinl she is just saying it so that I do not call her till 8 months! It so annoying.. loosing peace of my mind!


----------



## sumy08

amitferns said:


> Hi Sumy,
> 
> I am from India too and the clinic uploaded results very next day. Pls follow up with your clinic.


Hi,

Where did you took your medicals ?

I would surely check with them today.


----------



## kevin538

prgeek001 said:


> 1> Is it advisable to change the employer after receiving invite.
> 
> [prgeek001] : if you are not claiming points, then there is no harm i think.
> 
> 2> Does Indian PCC will have current employer information when we apply from abroad.
> 
> [prgeek001] : PCC doesnt have employer name, it is a check for your criminal records. you need to submit PCC from places where you have lived more than 12 months. if you applying from abroad, you need to contact embassy for any PCC related queries.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Pregeek for your reply,

@ Maq_Qatar – it would be grateful if you could provide some information.


----------



## amitferns

sumy08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where did you took your medicals ?
> 
> I would surely check with them today.


Did it from Rele Clinic Mumbai.


----------



## roze

*Yes Yes It GRANT*

Yuppppiiieeeeeeeee


I GOT THE GRANT!


----------



## GaneshM

roze said:


> Yuppppiiieeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> I GOT THE GRANT!


Hearty congrats Roze. What additional documents were you asked for by the CO ?


----------



## AussiePR

roze said:


> Yuppppiiieeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> I GOT THE GRANT!


Congrats Roze.! Wish you good luck for Oz life.


----------



## vip

chrisvar said:


> you can apply for UK PCC at this link, http://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx
> 
> Of all the PCCs I had to apply this was the easiest and fastest. Got it in about 5 days. The application form is pretty straightforward..


Yup, this indeed was the easiest & the fastest


----------



## vip

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just checked the EOI - 'Current Invitation' dates for 28-July rounds - SkillSelect - 28 July round results
> 
> The dates for Occupation IDs '2613' and '2211' are future dates of August. Is this a mistake.
> 
> We have applied under 2613 for 189, on July 16th and we have not received an invite.
> 
> Can someone please clarify?


wrong thread, post this in the EOI submitted club


----------



## amitferns

roze said:


> Yuppppiiieeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> I GOT THE GRANT!


Congrats Roze


----------



## sunilreddy

Hi everyone,


Is their any Electrical Engineers, who have lodged their 189 visa application in June 2014


----------



## sunilreddy

Hi everyone,


Is their any Electrical Engineers, who have lodged their 189 visa application in June 2014


----------



## sunilreddy

ankita009jain said:


> and "Hi"!
> 
> Visa lodged - 16th May! No CO and obviously No grant. My agent said now it takes 4 to 8 months to recive Visa. I thinl she is just saying it so that I do not call her till 8 months! It so annoying.. loosing peace of my mind!




Hi Brother ...

Don't worry about it ...


May be a direct grant is waiting for you in a week or so..

189 processing time is 3 months, and it is taking up to 4 months for some applications.

You will definitely get your grant by the end of this month. i.e 31st August 2014

My agent lodged some applications in April, May also

April applicants have got their Visa, and for some who lodged their visa in May 2nd week have also got their visas. Those who lodged their 189 visa applications from May 3rd week are waiting for their grant. 


So, don't worry about it.

A lucky day is very near to you..


Be positive ...


----------



## sunilreddy

roze said:


> Yuppppiiieeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> I GOT THE GRANT!






Congrats Dude .....


----------



## pricks

Guys, 

My Immi account shows that the application is finalized, however, I have not received any email yet? 

The correspondence section shows nothing as it never showed any of the emails that I have received earlier.

I tried calling the CO but he is not picking.

Any clew!!


----------



## sunilreddy

ankita009jain said:


> and "Hi"!
> 
> Visa lodged - 16th May! No CO and obviously No grant. My agent said now it takes 4 to 8 months to recive Visa. I thinl she is just saying it so that I do not call her till 8 months! It so annoying.. loosing peace of my mind!



Did you check your immigration account.


Is is showing the documents submitted as 'Received' or anything else ..


because if the Case Officer is Allotted, sometimes won't get a mail, if all the documents are submitted,

but instead the eVisa status changes to "Application Received" and all the applicant's boxes disappears and document upload is no longer available.


----------



## cancerianlrules

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I have generated my hap id and referral letter for the medicals prior to visa lodgement.
> 
> I am just wondering is there a timeline as to how many days after the medicals I have to lodge the visa?
> 
> Regards


bump...


----------



## fullerms

pricks said:


> Guys,
> 
> My Immi account shows that the application is finalized, however, I have not received any email yet?
> 
> The correspondence section shows nothing as it never showed any of the emails that I have received earlier.
> 
> I tried calling the CO but he is not picking.
> 
> Any clew!!


Congrats. Can you please post your timelines with ANZSCO code?


----------



## raguvenkat

*July 2014 189 and 190 Applicants*

Hi All,
I have seen June 14 timeline thread for all june applicants in the same path I am starting a July 14 thread to get in touch with all applicants either 189 or 190 who submitted their applications in July. I did the same in July 25th 2014 for 189. Please share all your lodging dates to understand the current trend.


----------



## raguvenkat

*July*

Hi All,
I lodged my application on July 25th front loaded the documents expect medical and PCC.


----------



## Expat2013

raguvenkat, thread for July'14 applicants has already been started.

Here is the link:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/513194-july-189-190-timelines.html

It would be good idea if we do not have multiple threads tracking same information. Good luck.


----------



## pricks

I have been granted the visa for myself, wife and daughter today.

I would like to share 2 pieces of information which I consider them to be v.useful, especially for newbies:

1- I did not provide form 80 and they did not ask for it
2- In the application, if you authorize a relative in AUS to receive correspondence on ur behalf (Authorized recipient),
you will not receive any emails from the department about ur case, even if, in the application you selected YES for emails and you provided ur email address.

Wish everyone a v.soon good luck! 


Ilets: 28 Sep 2013 Avrg 8, lowest 7.5
Assessment: 10 Mar 2014 
Invitation 26 Feb 2014
Visa 189 Lodged on 8 May 2014
CO: 29 May 2014
Additional documents request received "Meds & PCC": 23 Jul-14
Grant: 6 Aug 2014


----------



## raguvenkat

I will remove the thread.


----------



## Nishbhar

I lodged my 190 visa application on July 25, All docs front loaded just waiting to collect Indian PCC. Meds done as well.. Pls see my signature for timeline.


----------



## vip

pricks said:


> I have been granted the visa for myself, wife and daughter today.
> 
> I would like to share 2 pieces of information which I consider them to be v.useful, especially for newbies:
> 
> 1- I did not provide form 80 and they did not ask for it
> 2- In the application, if you authorize a relative in AUS to receive correspondence on ur behalf (Authorized recipient),
> you will not receive any emails from the department about ur case, even if, in the application you selected YES for emails and you provided ur email address.
> 
> Wish everyone a v.soon good luck!
> 
> 
> Ilets: 28 Sep 2013 Avrg 8, lowest 7.5
> Assessment: 10 Mar 2014
> Invitation 26 Feb 2014
> Visa 189 Lodged on 8 May 2014
> CO: 29 May 2014
> Additional documents request received "Meds & PCC": 23 Jul-14
> Grant: 6 Aug 2014


congrats!!


----------



## AussiePR

pricks said:


> I have been granted the visa for myself, wife and daughter today.
> 
> I would like to share 2 pieces of information which I consider them to be v.useful, especially for newbies:
> 
> 1- I did not provide form 80 and they did not ask for it
> 2- In the application, if you authorize a relative in AUS to receive correspondence on ur behalf (Authorized recipient),
> you will not receive any emails from the department about ur case, even if, in the application you selected YES for emails and you provided ur email address.
> 
> Wish everyone a v.soon good luck!
> 
> 
> Ilets: 28 Sep 2013 Avrg 8, lowest 7.5
> Assessment: 10 Mar 2014
> Invitation 26 Feb 2014
> Visa 189 Lodged on 8 May 2014
> CO: 29 May 2014
> Additional documents request received "Meds & PCC": 23 Jul-14
> Grant: 6 Aug 2014


Congrats buddy!! All the best!


----------



## pricks

vip said:


> congrats!!


Thanks wish you a speedy process


----------



## roze

*Yes Yes It GRANT*

Yuppppiiieeeeeeeee


I GOT THE GRANT!


----------



## GaneshM

pricks said:


> I have been granted the visa for myself, wife and daughter today.
> 
> I would like to share 2 pieces of information which I consider them to be v.useful, especially for newbies:
> 
> 1- I did not provide form 80 and they did not ask for it
> 2- In the application, if you authorize a relative in AUS to receive correspondence on ur behalf (Authorized recipient),
> you will not receive any emails from the department about ur case, even if, in the application you selected YES for emails and you provided ur email address.
> 
> Wish everyone a v.soon good luck!
> 
> 
> Ilets: 28 Sep 2013 Avrg 8, lowest 7.5
> Assessment: 10 Mar 2014
> Invitation 26 Feb 2014
> Visa 189 Lodged on 8 May 2014
> CO: 29 May 2014
> Additional documents request received "Meds & PCC": 23 Jul-14
> Grant: 6 Aug 2014


Congrats pricks. What's your occupation code ?

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## pricks

GaneshM said:


> Congrats pricks. What's your occupation code ?
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Thanks Ganesh,

It is 221213, external auditor


----------



## mah

roze said:


> Yuppppiiieeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> I GOT THE GRANT!



Well done, many many congratulations........

Did employment verification happen to you ?


----------



## Crucibond

Went for medicals on the 4th and Medicals submitted on the 5th! Hope to front load all documents.


----------



## hasanab243

*HI*



vip said:


> Yup, this indeed was the easiest & the fastest


Hi 

Thanks for quick reply ...bro could you please send me the snapshot of your UK PCC on has[email protected]. how does it look if is possible and what do they mention in PCC ?

thanks


----------



## BossLadyMo

ROZE, which additional documents were asked?


----------



## Kavya9

*First Entry*

Hi Friends,

Need small help. I got 189 PR grant in June. Planning to do the first entry in September, stay in Sydney for 2 days and come back. I and my husband have booked the flight tickets for the same. Could someone kindly through some light on what are required to carry to australia in order to activate the PR? If any of you have links to these kind of experiences, could you please share the same with me.

Thanks alot in advance.
Kavya


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sunilreddy said:


> Hi Brother ...
> 
> Don't worry about it ...
> 
> 
> May be a direct grant is waiting for you in a week or so..
> 
> 189 processing time is 3 months, and it is taking up to 4 months for some applications.
> 
> You will definitely get your grant by the end of this month. i.e 31st August 2014
> 
> My agent lodged some applications in April, May also
> 
> April applicants have got their Visa, and for some who lodged their visa in May 2nd week have also got their visas. Those who lodged their 189 visa applications from May 3rd week are waiting for their grant.
> 
> 
> So, don't worry about it.
> 
> A lucky day is very near to you..
> 
> 
> Be positive ...


Man!

The name there is Ankita! So, 'sister' may be?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sunilreddy said:


> Congrats Dude .....


Again, 'Roze' it says...


----------



## Vasu G

MaxTheWolf said:


> Again, 'Roze' it says...


@Max,

I think he need some serious training from you...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Vasu G said:


> @Max,
> 
> I think he need some serious training from you...


he he

I hope no offence is taken. Just an innocent mischief.


----------



## IndigoKKing

pricks said:


> I have been granted the visa for myself, wife and daughter today.
> 
> I would like to share 2 pieces of information which I consider them to be v.useful, especially for newbies:
> 
> 1- I did not provide form 80 and they did not ask for it
> 2- In the application, if you authorize a relative in AUS to receive correspondence on ur behalf (Authorized recipient),
> you will not receive any emails from the department about ur case, even if, in the application you selected YES for emails and you provided ur email address.
> 
> Wish everyone a v.soon good luck!
> 
> 
> Ilets: 28 Sep 2013 Avrg 8, lowest 7.5
> Assessment: 10 Mar 2014
> Invitation 26 Feb 2014
> Visa 189 Lodged on 8 May 2014
> CO: 29 May 2014
> Additional documents request received "Meds & PCC": 23 Jul-14
> Grant: 6 Aug 2014


Congrats!

(Sorry, got mixed up earlier. Edited the post)


----------



## taniska

Any idea on how long it would take for UC 457(Temp Work Permit) Visa grant after medicals.

Thanks


----------



## GaneshM

Hello All,

Just a general question. Is there anyone here on the forum irrespective of SOL, who had to wait for more than 3 months after lodgement to get the 189 visa grant ( with or without CO being allocated). Please share your experiences. With the way things are going, looks like I am going to be one in that category since I will be completing exactly 3 months on 18th Aug 2014 from visa lodgement.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## Kavya9

Kavya9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need small help. I got 189 PR grant in June. Planning to do the first entry in September, stay in Sydney for 2 days and come back. I and my husband have booked the flight tickets for the same. Could someone kindly through some light on what are required to carry to australia in order to activate the PR? If any of you have links to these kind of experiences, could you please share the same with me.
> 
> Thanks alot in advance.
> Kavya



Anybody please route me to the correct link if possible. 

Thanks & regards,
Kavya


----------



## IndigoKKing

Kavya9 said:


> Anybody please route me to the correct link if possible.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


Please check this


----------



## jainneha

Hi All,

I have been following these posts for a long time but since I have not received any update on my 190 visa, though of posting some of my queries.

I received sponsorship from Victoria and uploaded the same with the Skillselect. Had scored 70 points. I uploaded this around 30th April 14. Till now I have not received any communication from the immi. Some folks had said on this forum that they could upload the PCC and health documents onto the website. I do not see any link for the same.

Is there any process that I am unaware that sld happen??


----------



## chrisvar

Kavya9 said:


> Anybody please route me to the correct link if possible.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> Kavya


You don't need to carry any documents... Carrying a copy of the grant letter is good. 

I've held visit visas in the past and i dont carry anything except a copy of the grant letter which they only occasionally ask.


----------



## pricks

GaneshM said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a general question. Is there anyone here on the forum irrespective of SOL, who had to wait for more than 3 months after lodgement to get the 189 visa grant ( with or without CO being allocated). Please share your experiences. With the way things are going, looks like I am going to be one in that category since I will be completing exactly 3 months on 18th Aug 2014 from visa lodgement.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


You need to contact DIBP, thats what I did and I came to know that I was assigned a CO since May! however, due to the fact that I had opted to have an authorised recipient the communication was mailed to that address and we never received it.

This might not be ur case but im giving u an example of things that could happen beyond our imagination. I never thought that selecting an authorised recipient will overtake my selection of receiving communication via my personal email and disturb the whole process.


----------



## GaneshM

pricks said:


> You need to contact DIBP, thats what I did and I came to know that I was assigned a CO since May! however, due to the fact that I had opted to have an authorised recipient the communication was mailed to that address and we never received it.
> 
> This might not be ur case but im giving u an example of things that could happen beyond our imagination. I never thought that selecting an authorised recipient will overtake my selection of receiving communication via my personal email and disturb the whole process.


Thanks pricks for your response. However, I have not authorised DIBP to send communications related to decisions on my case to anyone else. It's just me. Despite that I have not yet heard anything from DIBP or CO. Hence was curious to know if there is someone amongst us Indians who had to wait beyond 3 months to hear on their 189 grant. I understand that processing delays are place for high risk countries but is there someone from India who had to wait beyond 3 months or beyond 3.5 months to receive the grant ? If yes then appreciate if someone can post their experience. 

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## Surfer127

jainneha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following these posts for a long time but since I have not received any update on my 190 visa, though of posting some of my queries.
> 
> I received sponsorship from Victoria and uploaded the same with the Skillselect. Had scored 70 points. I uploaded this around 30th April 14. Till now I have not received any communication from the immi. Some folks had said on this forum that they could upload the PCC and health documents onto the website. I do not see any link for the same.
> 
> Is there any process that I am unaware that sld happen??


Hi jainneha

You can upload PCC at the same place where you have uploaded rest of the documents - the page which you get after paying fees. PCC would go under character requirement.

For medicals = all you need to do is click on the link orgainse your medical, then answer some health related question, and then press submit. 
once you submit, you will get a HAPID, through that you can book your appointment with the designated hospital and get your health examination done, the hospital will upload all medical documents on their own.


----------



## Surfer127

Also, what do you mean by - "I uploaded this around 30th April 14" - I hope you have done that after you got invite ---> then visa lodged ----> payment -----> upload


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Intellectual said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> One of my friends who went for a Masters program in Sydney. Finished his studies and return back to Pakistan. Now he is planning to apply for immigration, he has a query that he had few speeding tickets in Sydney during his stay and he had cancelled him gym membership but they keep on sending him fortnightly installments. He is in contact with the bank and hopefully sort out the problem. He was asking me being his agent that will his credit history with the bank and parking tickets will create any problem with his immigration to Australia. He recently asked for police clearance certificate from Australia which he received few months back and it doesn't show any records (means it's clean)...... Any suggestions?????


No issues!!!
I don't know if parking tickets is a criminal offense but if non payment is a criminal offense then it could be an issue

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## manU22

GaneshM said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a general question. Is there anyone here on the forum irrespective of SOL, who had to wait for more than 3 months after lodgement to get the 189 visa grant ( with or without CO being allocated). Please share your experiences. With the way things are going, looks like I am going to be one in that category since I will be completing exactly 3 months on 18th Aug 2014 from visa lodgement.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Hi Ganesh,

I have submitted my 189 (Software Engineer) on 17 May 2014 and without CO allocation or grant. I have also seen few others in May who are with the same status.

Thanks.


----------



## Expat2013

manU22 said:


> Hi Ganesh,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 (Software Engineer) on 17 May 2014 and without CO allocation or grant. I have also seen few others in May who are with the same status.
> 
> Thanks.


I suppose all 189 applicants who lodged in May'14 first half got through by now.
There are also people who lodged after that got the grants.

Probably, May'14 second half applicants should be done by 31st August along with few applicants from June'14 

All the best.


----------



## mah

Expat2013 said:


> raguvenkat, thread for July'14 applicants has already been started.
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/513194-july-189-190-timelines.html
> 
> It would be good idea if we do not have multiple threads tracking same information. Good luck.


Link does not work


----------



## manU22

Expat2013 said:


> I suppose all 189 applicants who lodged in May'14 first half got through by now.
> There are also people who lodged after that got the grants.
> 
> Probably, May'14 second half applicants should be done by 31st August along with few applicants from June'14
> 
> All the best.


Logically even I think so. Thank you..


----------



## tomato_juice

Expat2013 said:


> I suppose all 189 applicants who lodged in May'14 first half got through by now.
> There are also people who lodged after that got the grants.
> 
> Probably, May'14 second half applicants should be done by 31st August along with few applicants from June'14
> 
> All the best.


Sincerely hope you're 100% right. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cancerianlrules

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I have generated my hap id and referral letter for the medicals prior to visa lodgement.
> 
> I am just wondering is there a timeline as to how many days after the medicals I have to lodge the visa?
> 
> Regards


Bump


----------



## Ps14

Hi All

Applied EOI for 189 on 6-Aug-2013. When can i expect the response on my EOI.


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

Dear Guys,

I have lodged my online visa application on 5th August, Then from the immi account I have downloaded the medical reference letter containing the HAP ID. Should I undergo the health exam right now or should I wait for a case officer to be assigned and tell me to do the medicals? If I do it now, would I have to do it again after any case officer is assigned?

Please share your experience.


----------



## immigbird

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my online visa application on 5th August, Then from the immi account I have downloaded the medical reference letter containing the HAP ID. Should I undergo the health exam right now or should I wait for a case officer to be assigned and tell me to do the medicals? If I do it now, would I have to do it again after any case officer is assigned?
> 
> Please share your experience.


Some ppl chose to do the medicals before a case officer is assigned to shorten the time from lodgement to visa grant specially that u need to arrange a date for the exam and wait for 2 - 4 working days for the hospital to submit it.
Others chose to wait to know when a case officer has started to work on their file, which I believe is useless.
So its ur decission my friend but you will not need to repeat any test after co assigned.


----------



## maq_qatar

kevin538 said:


> Thanks Pregeek for your reply,
> 
> @ Maq_Qatar – it would be grateful if you could provide some information.


1> Is it advisable to change the employer after receiving invite.

Yes you can change employer but keep informed to your case office. But don't claim point for that.

2> Does Indian PCC will have current employer information when we apply from abroad. 

No, PCC doesn't have employer information.


----------



## maq_qatar

roze said:


> Yuppppiiieeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> I GOT THE GRANT!


Congrats dear. Finally after long wait your patience paid off.

Good Luck


----------



## maq_qatar

pricks said:


> I have been granted the visa for myself, wife and daughter today.
> 
> I would like to share 2 pieces of information which I consider them to be v.useful, especially for newbies:
> 
> 1- I did not provide form 80 and they did not ask for it
> 2- In the application, if you authorize a relative in AUS to receive correspondence on ur behalf (Authorized recipient),
> you will not receive any emails from the department about ur case, even if, in the application you selected YES for emails and you provided ur email address.
> 
> Wish everyone a v.soon good luck!
> 
> 
> Ilets: 28 Sep 2013 Avrg 8, lowest 7.5
> Assessment: 10 Mar 2014
> Invitation 26 Feb 2014
> Visa 189 Lodged on 8 May 2014
> CO: 29 May 2014
> Additional documents request received "Meds & PCC": 23 Jul-14
> Grant: 6 Aug 2014


Congrats mate and wish you all the best for future life.


----------



## maq_qatar

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my online visa application on 5th August, Then from the immi account I have downloaded the medical reference letter containing the HAP ID. Should I undergo the health exam right now or should I wait for a case officer to be assigned and tell me to do the medicals? If I do it now, would I have to do it again after any case officer is assigned?
> 
> Please share your experience.


It is always advisable to complete your medical immediate lodging visa if you want to fasten your process. If you have any specific reason to delay you can do it after CO allocation.( Medical is valid for one year, so if your CO assign after a year then you have to repeat the test )


----------



## kevin538

maq_qatar said:


> 1> Is it advisable to change the employer after receiving invite.
> 
> Yes you can change employer but keep informed to your case office. But don't claim point for that.
> 
> 2> Does Indian PCC will have current employer information when we apply from abroad.
> 
> No, PCC doesn't have employer information.


Shukran Maq....


----------



## fmasaud84

maq_qatar said:


> Congrats dear. Finally after long wait your patience paid off.
> 
> Good Luck


Long wait ?


----------



## l0nglive

Visa type


Permanent residence visa

Points required
(minimum)


60 (including NSW nomination)

NSW requirements


Occupation on the NSW Skilled Occupation List
Meet DIBP basic requirements including:
Under 50 years of age
Current and positive skills assessment
Competent English language ability

Conditions

Live and work in NSW for the first two years of your visa

How to apply

Read DIBP information on this visa
Read the NSW Process Flowcharts
Self-assess against all of the requirements and collate your evidence
Create an Expression of Interest Number (EOI) through the DIBP SkillSelect system
Apply online from the 14th July 2014 on this website
Include your SkillSelect EOI number in your online 190 visa NSW nomination application
Upload the necessary documents needed to support your application
Submit the application and make the application payment

-------------------------

Hi guys, I read on NSW page that they do sponsor accountant, from what I read, it's just minimum requirement, no working expereience required. Would you think this is a good way to get extra 5 points? I have read somewhere that the requirement to stay in the state for min 2 years is rubbish as the State has no control over where we live/work. It doesn't have any impact on future visa application. In short, 190 is the same as 189. Any one here can give a comment to that please?


----------



## GaneshM

Friends, 

This is extremely sad. This will surely increase the scrutiny and delay and make it hard for genuine and well deserving\qualified applicants like us:

Terror touches down: visa fraud, migration crime ‘rampant,’ Immigration Department files reveal


rgrds,
GM.


----------



## bigdaddy

GaneshM said:


> Friends,
> 
> This is extremely sad. This will surely increase the scrutiny and delay and make it hard for genuine and well deserving\qualified applicants like us:
> 
> Terror touches down: visa fraud, migration crime ‘rampant,’ Immigration Department files reveal
> 
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Yes, it is... This is going to delay the processing times but at the same time fraudulent applicants will be chased out - So the deserving gets it.... 

I see an another thread open on this topic with relevant thread name - Broken Borders: Australia's immigration crisis - please move your views/questions/update on this topic to that thread.


----------



## GaneshM

bigdaddy said:


> Yes, it is... This is going to delay the processing times but at the same time fraudulent applicants will be chased out - So the deserving gets it....
> 
> I see an another thread open on this topic with relevant thread name - Broken Borders: Australia's immigration crisis - please move your views/questions/update on this topic to that thread.



I see that most of the 189er's uptil April and until 15th May seem to have got their grants\CO's. People like us having lodgement date of 15th May 2014 onwards seem to be just waiting and waiting.. Don't know how long the wait would be before the CO allocation\grant comes in.


----------



## bigdaddy

GaneshM said:


> I see that most of the 189er's uptil April and until 15th May seem to have got their grants\CO's. People like us having lodgement date of 15th May 2014 onwards seem to be just waiting and waiting.. Don't know how long the wait would be before the CO allocation\grant comes in.


I am guessing they will start categorizing applications and not follow the FIFO basis


----------



## anandc

First of all since July, 190 applications are a priority. 
If you see the 189 excel, that is maintained in the shared drive which many don't fill properly, there are only 13 entries with no CO allocation or no direct grants.

Out of that 8 are in June,one has pcc pending, and 4 have front loaded all docs which means they will most likely get a delayed direct grant. So unless they catch up with April and initial May applicants, there cannot be faster progress.


----------



## amitferns

bigdaddy said:


> I am guessing they will start categorizing applications and not follow the FIFO basis


They never followed FIFO. The anxiety will only increase now


----------



## sumy08

anandc said:


> First of all since July, 190 applications are a priority.
> If you see the 189 excel, that is maintained in the shared drive which many don't fill properly, there are only 13 entries with no CO allocation or no direct grants.
> 
> Out of that 8 are in June,one has pcc pending, and 4 have front loaded all docs which means they will most likely get a delayed direct grant. So unless they catch up with April and initial May applicants, there cannot be faster progress.


Couls you please share the link for tracking sheet ?


----------



## arunm86

sumy08 said:


> Couls you please share the link for tracking sheet ?


Here you go, 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## anandc

sumy08 said:


> Couls you please share the link for tracking sheet ?


tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## pilotg2

CO assigned today for us. Only asked for meds and pcc, which we will get done ASAP. 

Does this mean they satisfied with all aspects of the application so far? At the time of applying i filled out Form 1221 as requested, hopefully means all is well!?


----------



## sumy08

pilotg2 said:


> CO assigned today for us. Only asked for meds and pcc, which we will get done ASAP.
> 
> Does this mean they satisfied with all aspects of the application so far? At the time of applying i filled out Form 1221 as requested, hopefully means all is well!?


Pls update your signature, so that all can benefit.


----------



## pilotg2

sumy08 said:


> Pls update your signature, so that all can benefit.


haha i was just updating it as haven't been on here in a while!


----------



## jainneha

Hi, Does the CO ask for copies of the entire passport? Has anyone encountered such a case? Are we required to upload all pages of our passport?


----------



## amitferns

jainneha said:


> Hi, Does the CO ask for copies of the entire passport? Has anyone encountered such a case? Are we required to upload all pages of our passport?


Has the CO asked you for it?


----------



## mah

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my online visa application on 5th August, Then from the immi account I have downloaded the medical reference letter containing the HAP ID. Should I undergo the health exam right now or should I wait for a case officer to be assigned and tell me to do the medicals? If I do it now, would I have to do it again after any case officer is assigned?
> 
> Please share your experience.


Sooner is better


----------



## hamzie

Glad ive run into this site and thread

Born in brazil.. pakistani passport

Applied for 189.. external checks commenced on November 25, 2013.
Still waiting.
Studying medicine on international fees atm. The quicker this happens the quicker ill move onto Fee-help


----------



## jainneha

amitferns said:


> Has the CO asked you for it?


No he hasn't.. Was just wondering if they do ask..


----------



## lovetosmack

jainneha said:


> Hi, Does the CO ask for copies of the entire passport? Has anyone encountered such a case? Are we required to upload all pages of our passport?


You mean blank pages or pages that have existing immigration visas\stamps?

Usually not required unless specifically asked for. It's only the bio detail pages they ask for which is usually the first and last pages.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jainneha said:


> Hi, Does the CO ask for copies of the entire passport? Has anyone encountered such a case? Are we required to upload all pages of our passport?


nope.


----------



## sumy08

MaxTheWolf said:


> nope.


Our health links have disappeared with "No health examination ..." for all applicant's, does this mean we are done with medicals here ?

I mean if they are auto cleared ?


----------



## lovetosmack

sumy08 said:


> Our health links have disappeared with "No health examination ..." for all applicant's, does this mean we are done with medicals here ?
> 
> I mean if they are auto cleared ?


Not really. Check the status in the referral letter in the emedical website. The link disappearing usually means that medicals have been cleared.


----------



## sumy08

lovetosmack said:


> Not really. Check in the emedical website.


Hi Max,

E Medical Client says "completed" for all the tests and report submitted, post that links have disappeared.

Am I checking correctly or any other way you recommend ?


----------



## lovetosmack

sumy08 said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> E Medical Client says "completed" for all the tests and report submitted, post that links have disappeared.
> 
> Am I checking correctly or any other way you recommend ?


That's all there is for you to do. Sit back and relax. It could (most probably since the immiaccount has glitches) mean that your medicals is cleared.


----------



## Crucibond

sumy08 said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> E Medical Client says "completed" for all the tests and report submitted, post that links have disappeared.
> 
> Am I checking correctly or any other way you recommend ?


I went for my medical on the 4th and on the 5th the link disappeared fro my wife and my two kids. Yesterday the link disappeared for me as well. All the status is cleared and our medical is also cleared.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sumy08 said:


> Our health links have disappeared with "No health examination ..." for all applicant's, does this mean we are done with medicals here ?
> 
> I mean if they are auto cleared ?


yep, in all probability that means your medicals have been cleared. If not, the link link get replaced with a message that the medicals have been referred.


----------



## arunm86

MaxTheWolf said:


> yep, in all probability that means your medicals have been cleared. If not, the link link get replaced with a message that the medicals have been referred.


Hi MaxTheWolf, 

The status changed to "The Medical for the applicant cannot be determined..... " does that mean it has been referred??


----------



## jainneha

Hi, how long does it take to receive the Indian PCC in india?


----------



## austrailadream

sumy08 said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> E Medical Client says "completed" for all the tests and report submitted, post that links have disappeared.
> 
> Am I checking correctly or any other way you recommend ?


It says the same for me as well. All COMPLETED. Not sure what exactly it means.


----------



## austrailadream

arunm86 said:


> Hi MaxTheWolf,
> 
> The status changed to "The Medical for the applicant cannot be determined..... " does that mean it has been referred??


It does seem to imply so. Can you login to the eMedical and check the status and report back?

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## arunm86

austrailadream said:


> It does seem to imply so. Can you login to the eMedical and check the status and report back?
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Hi Mate,

It doesnt tell you much on emedical, it just lists out 

Client personal details,
Client identity details
Client Visa details,
and the PRINT INFORMATION SHEET have the following,

"Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.

If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIBP once a Medical Officer has considered your case.

For further information on DIBP's health assessment process, please see our website at: Applications, Forms and Booklets
health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm

Note:
• Any further queries about your visa application and/or your health examination results should be directed to
your DIBP visa officer. Staff at a panel clinic will not be able to help you with these queries.
• If you have not yet lodged a visa application, you must provide the health identifier on the top of this letter (i.e.
HAP ID) to DIBP. It is recommended that you also submit this letter together with your application form when it is
lodged. Please make sure that you attach this letter to your visa application before submitting the form to DIBP. This will
facilitate processing of your visa application"

But on the immiaccount it says,

" The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


----------



## sas119

Hello All,

Just an update this: Status still 'In Progress' for me. No sign of CO yet. No correspondence, no mail.Will complete 3 months from lodgement by the end of next week.


----------



## austrailadream

arunm86 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> It doesnt tell you much on emedical, it just lists out
> 
> Client personal details,
> Client identity details
> Client Visa details,
> and the PRINT INFORMATION SHEET have the following,
> 
> "Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.
> 
> If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIBP once a Medical Officer has considered your case.
> 
> For further information on DIBP's health assessment process, please see our website at: Applications, Forms and Booklets
> health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm
> 
> Note:
> • Any further queries about your visa application and/or your health examination results should be directed to
> your DIBP visa officer. Staff at a panel clinic will not be able to help you with these queries.
> • If you have not yet lodged a visa application, you must provide the health identifier on the top of this letter (i.e.
> HAP ID) to DIBP. It is recommended that you also submit this letter together with your application form when it is
> lodged. Please make sure that you attach this letter to your visa application before submitting the form to DIBP. This will
> facilitate processing of your visa application"
> 
> But on the immiaccount it says,
> 
> " The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


There is a button on the bottom which reads something Print Your Medical. Once you click on it, you would see a PDF file springs up in front up you. You can see the details right there with the medical status as it shows COMPLETED for me.

Also, would you mind sharing your timeline please?


----------



## anandc

Just heard that a 190 visa has been granted in the other 190 thread, for someone who applied on 6th June, which means 190 June applications are being looked at


----------



## GaneshM

sas119 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just an update this: Status still 'In Progress' for me. No sign of CO yet. No correspondence, no mail.Will complete 3 months from lodgement by the end of next week.


189 visa grants for May applicants seems to have come to a complete standstill. We have more and more fellow members from May 2014 coming up and still waiting CO and\or grants.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## sumy08

Hi All,

Just got 2 emails from saying correspondence to my case sent and transaction updated. 

Looged to immi account & to my surprise found my case as finalised, the status of all is granted and there is a link saying view grant letter but I am unable to see it.. Probably bcoz it went to my agent.

So is good news around the corner, didn't expect it to be such fast.. pls reply guys


----------



## GaneshM

sumy08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got 2 emails from saying correspondence to my case sent and transaction updated.
> 
> Looged to immi account & to my surprise found my case as finalised, the status of all is granted and there is a link saying view grant letter but I am unable to see it.. Probably bcoz it went to my agent.
> 
> So is good news around the corner, didn't expect it to be such fast.. pls reply guys


Congratulations Sumy. You have got a visa grant. Enjoy the moment. Grant letter should appear in a short while. If not today then keep checking the link. You should be able to view it in a couple of days ( based on other's experiences).

Did you ever have a CO allocated ? Was this a direct grant ?

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## sevnik0202

sumy08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got 2 emails from saying correspondence to my case sent and transaction updated.
> 
> Looged to immi account & to my surprise found my case as finalised, the status of all is granted and there is a link saying view grant letter but I am unable to see it.. Probably bcoz it went to my agent.
> 
> So is good news around the corner, didn't expect it to be such fast.. pls reply guys


congrats mate


----------



## austrailadream

sumy08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got 2 emails from saying correspondence to my case sent and transaction updated.
> 
> Looged to immi account & to my surprise found my case as finalised, the status of all is granted and there is a link saying view grant letter but I am unable to see it.. Probably bcoz it went to my agent.
> 
> So is good news around the corner, didn't expect it to be such fast.. pls reply guys


Cograts. That gives some hope to whoever is in waiting game. I think the days of June applicants are coming closer that I feel. You applied earlier than me just by a month. With that logic, mine is on the way to reach me just in a month time?


----------



## Nishbhar

sumy08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got 2 emails from saying correspondence to my case sent and transaction updated.
> 
> Looged to immi account & to my surprise found my case as finalised, the status of all is granted and there is a link saying view grant letter but I am unable to see it.. Probably bcoz it went to my agent.
> 
> So is good news around the corner, didn't expect it to be such fast.. pls reply guys


Congrats!!


----------



## amitferns

sumy08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got 2 emails from saying correspondence to my case sent and transaction updated.
> 
> Looged to immi account & to my surprise found my case as finalised, the status of all is granted and there is a link saying view grant letter but I am unable to see it.. Probably bcoz it went to my agent.
> 
> So is good news around the corner, didn't expect it to be such fast.. pls reply guys


Congrats Sumy. We share the same Anzco. This gives us hope.


----------



## Donavan

A friend of mine applied for his VISA......It is strange that he has had no responce....Check his timeline what do you guys think.

18 March 2014: IELTS
24 March 2014: Positive IELTS results
2 June 2014: Positive Skills assessment from CPA for Management Accountant
3 June 2014: Submitted EOI
22 June 2014: Received Invite to Apply for Visa
2 July 2014: Applied submitted VISA application
3 July 2014: Submitted all documents Including Police Clearance
4 July 2014: Medicals done.

So been waiting for 5 weeks now and still nothing....


----------



## GaneshM

Donavan said:


> A friend of mine applied for his VISA......It is strange that he has had no responce....Check his timeline what do you guys think.
> 
> 18 March 2014: IELTS
> 24 March 2014: Positive IELTS results
> 2 June 2014: Positive Skills assessment from CPA for Management Accountant
> 3 June 2014: Submitted EOI
> 22 June 2014: Received Invite to Apply for Visa
> 2 July 2014: Applied submitted VISA application
> 3 July 2014: Submitted all documents Including Police Clearance
> 4 July 2014: Medicals done.
> 
> So been waiting for 5 weeks now and still nothing....


Hey Donavan,

Such has been trend in the past month or so that people here (under 189) have been waiting from 10- 15 weeks with no response or updates on their case from DIBP(I am one of them). Those who have got it sooner, have been plain lucky (You are one of them from your own timelines). No one knows how they work and how applicants are granted visas ? It is a mystery.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed

I have been contacted by 2 teams. team 07 asked for
Polio certificates
wife form 80
letter from wife university for medium of education in english
then by team 13 saying that their task is only to gather information and they need my detailed CV along with duties and responsibilities and references.
i want to ask those who have had a grant. what questions do they generally ask from references? and how many references are generally ok? i am thinking at least 2 for every career episode.
Quick reply requested.


----------



## eva-aus1

you can dial them up and enquire ..if more than 3 months that is recommended to do ..

tks,
Eva



sas119 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just an update this: Status still 'In Progress' for me. No sign of CO yet. No correspondence, no mail.Will complete 3 months from lodgement by the end of next week.


----------



## rockyrambo

austrailadream said:


> Cograts. That gives some hope to whoever is in waiting game. I think the days of June applicants are coming closer that I feel. You applied earlier than me just by a month. With that logic, mine is on the way to reach me just in a month time?


hey bro, I have applied on 26th June, so keep me posted as well .. i am only expecting any CO contact next month..What's your take? When did you finish uploading all the docs?


----------



## sunilreddy

sumy08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got 2 emails from saying correspondence to my case sent and transaction updated.
> 
> Looged to immi account & to my surprise found my case as finalised, the status of all is granted and there is a link saying view grant letter but I am unable to see it.. Probably bcoz it went to my agent.
> 
> So is good news around the corner, didn't expect it to be such fast.. pls reply guys




Congrats .....

Please tell me, whether it is a direct grant or got any CO allocation in between


----------



## sumy08

Hi All,

Yes, it is a grant !! Just recieved letter from my Agent.

Thank you to all my fellow members for your support, this forum have been really a family and it have helped me in difficult times.

A little background on my case for people similar to me, I lodged my Visa on 22nd May & got a CO allocated from Team2 on 28th May. Then, we have to inform CO about my expected daughter's birth & get our application on hold till then. Then when Samar (her name is Samar btw) was born on 17th June, I again updated my CO that my little princess is here and her birth certificate is applied & I need 45 days to get her passport n BC done.

Got a reply that Deptt would be happy to wait for the process to be completed by Applicant.

Got her BC in about 28 days & then her passport in Tatkal in 5 days flat. Meanwhile had already book PCC appointment for me and my wife for 22nd & 23rd July, we both got immediate PCC>

Sent PCC and BC & my daughter's passport for new member addition and HAP ID generation on 28th July. Got revert from Deptt. in 2 days and went for medicals on 2nd August.

My daughter's report was submitted on 4th August to DIBP & for us it was yesterday but Australian time 8th August, submitted to DIBP.

When some fellow colleagues were asking me to relax now since most of the things are done, got grant notification with God's Grace.

My little one is really lucky for me.. & Here we come OZ.. lane:


----------



## sumy08

sunilreddy said:


> Congrats .....
> 
> Please tell me, whether it is a direct grant or got any CO allocation in between


Yes, CO was allocated to me in about a weeks time..


----------



## maq_qatar

sumy08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yes, it is a grant !! Just recieved letter from my Agent.
> 
> Thank you to all my fellow members for your support, this forum have been really a family and it have helped me in difficult times.
> 
> A little background on my case for people similar to me, I lodged my Visa on 22nd May & got a CO allocated from Team2 on 28th May. Then, we have to inform CO about my expected daughter's birth & get our application on hold till then. Then when Samar (her name is Samar btw) was born on 17th June, I again updated my CO that my little princess is here and her birth certificate is applied & I need 45 days to get her passport n BC done.
> 
> Got a reply that Deptt would be happy to wait for the process to be completed by Applicant.
> 
> Got her BC in about 28 days & then her passport in Tatkal in 5 days flat. Meanwhile had already book PCC appointment for me and my wife for 22nd & 23rd July, we both got immediate PCC>
> 
> Sent PCC and BC & my daughter's passport for new member addition and HAP ID generation on 28th July. Got revert from Deptt. in 2 days and went for medicals on 2nd August.
> 
> My daughter's report was submitted on 4th August to DIBP & for us it was yesterday but Australian time 8th August, submitted to DIBP.
> 
> When some fellow colleagues were asking me to relax now since most of the things are done, got grant notification with God's Grace.
> 
> My little one is really lucky for me.. & Here we come OZ.. lane:


Congrats for grant and for little princess samar

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ryan11

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I have generated my hap id and referral letter for the medicals prior to visa lodgement.
> 
> I am just wondering is there a timeline as to how many days after the medicals I have to lodge the visa?
> 
> Regards


Hey Cancerianrules. congrats, saw your timelines in signature, like you I have been a silent member and following your posts and wondered if I can be successful in Australia immigration, I am now beginning my procedure.
Like you I am applying in the Actuary skill code, hope things turn out well for me.

Regards,


----------



## anandc

Seems 189 is really lagging, they have started looking into 190 from July applicants, hoping to hear better progress for June applicants, by September first week.


----------



## kevin538

Dear Guys, 
I have following Question and I would deeply appreciate if anyone could clarify this.

> Marriage Certificate is mandatory during the time of applying Visa? Basically , I have lost it and within 30 Days I have to apply for 190 Visa ( I got invite from SA for state nomination)
>Though spouse name is endorsed in both of our passports, still is compulsory to produce marriage certificate?
>In case if it is required can I submit this after applying visa.

Thanks in Advance..


----------



## sumy08

maq_qatar said:


> Congrats for grant and for little princess samar
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks a lot dear for your wishes..


----------



## vikz_au

anandc said:


> Just heard that a 190 visa has been granted in the other 190 thread, for someone who applied on 6th June, which means 190 June applications are being looked at


I have also applied for 190 visa on 11th June but haven't heard from any CO till now. Hopefully, there will be some progress in my case as well.

Kind Regards,


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

kevin538 said:


> Dear Guys,
> I have following Question and I would deeply appreciate if anyone could clarify this.
> 
> > Marriage Certificate is mandatory during the time of applying Visa? Basically , I have lost it and within 30 Days I have to apply for 190 Visa ( I got invite from SA for state nomination)
> >Though spouse name is endorsed in both of our passports, still is compulsory to produce marriage certificate?
> >In case if it is required can I submit this after applying visa.
> 
> Thanks in Advance..


Endorsement of names in passport doesn't consture as a proof of relationship in parlance of Oz immigration policies. They will insist or marriage certificate for sure. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## kevin538

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Endorsement of names in passport doesn't consture as a proof of relationship in parlance of Oz immigration policies. They will insist or marriage certificate for sure.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Thanks Deep for your reply

Is it fine to produce marriage certificate after applying visa.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

kevin538 said:


> Thanks Deep for your reply
> 
> Is it fine to produce marriage certificate after applying visa.


Yes absolutely fine.. You can do it after paying for visa... And if you don't do it then CO will ask for it anyway. 

So if you'd onto have it at the time of filing visa, it's just fine. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## lovetosmack

Of course. Every document you upload is part paying for the visa fees. Aftet you lodge your visa you have enough time to upload documents. Say around 1-2 months or at least infirm the CO that you are working on it and produce spring proof about your efforts progress.


----------



## immigbird

kevin538 said:


> Dear Guys,
> I have following Question and I would deeply appreciate if anyone could clarify this.
> 
> > Marriage Certificate is mandatory during the time of applying Visa? Basically , I have lost it and within 30 Days I have to apply for 190 Visa ( I got invite from SA for state nomination)
> >Though spouse name is endorsed in both of our passports, still is compulsory to produce marriage certificate?
> >In case if it is required can I submit this after applying visa.
> 
> Thanks in Advance..


Yes my friend apply, pay your fees and you ll have a plenty of time to attach documents.


----------



## anujsoni

I have lodge my visa on 30th july and uploaded docs on 5th aug...now today status have been changed from required to received...does it means CO has been alloted??


----------



## Expat2013

anujsoni said:


> I have lodge my visa on 30th july and uploaded docs on 5th aug...now today status have been changed from required to received...does it means CO has been alloted??


No.

Received means docs have been landed in destination location of the server.
I believe there is some sort of scanning/verification happens before accepting docs, people may upload crazy stuff


----------



## huubang

Expat2013 said:


> No.
> 
> Received means docs have been landed in destination location of the server.
> I believe there is some sort of scanning/verification happens before accepting docs, people may upload crazy stuff


Yup. They probably first put it on a dirty server and do a virus scanning. If everything is fine then it will be FTP (transferred) over to the internal server. After that the officer will be able to view


----------



## harshdhawan3

Is the entry date decided based on the PCC date only. I am yet to get my PCC done as it is just 40 days that I submitted my application. Someone told me that entry date is decided as 1 year after the earliest date of medical and PCC date. I got my medical done last month. If it is true, then my entry date will be considered as 1 yr after the medical date. Please confirm.


----------



## mah

Yes, you are certainly right.

1 year after medical or PCC , whichever comes first

Good luck


----------



## shanish

*Meet Up*

Hi All

My grant has recently been approved I plan to move to Perth in a few months time. Is there any forum/thread/web site where i can meet up Pakistanis living there for accommodation options etc ? or any one from this forum planning to move / currently living in Perth.

Regards,


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sumy08 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got 2 emails from saying correspondence to my case sent and transaction updated.
> 
> Looged to immi account & to my surprise found my case as finalised, the status of all is granted and there is a link saying view grant letter but I am unable to see it.. Probably bcoz it went to my agent.
> 
> So is good news around the corner, didn't expect it to be such fast.. pls reply guys


Congrats! 

your doubts about your medical status got cleared so cheerfully!

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

GaneshM said:


> Congratulations Sumy. You have got a visa grant. Enjoy the moment. Grant letter should appear in a short while. If not today then keep checking the link. You should be able to view it in a couple of days ( based on other's experiences).
> 
> Did you ever have a CO allocated ? Was this a direct grant ?
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


yep, one should be able to see grant letter in a few days in their immiaccount. Atleast that is what appeals to the logical thinking. But in my case it has been two months and I still can't see my grant letter in my immiaccount. I was only sent the grant letter to my email.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> hey bro, I have applied on 26th June, so keep me posted as well .. i am only expecting any CO contact next month..What's your take? When did you finish uploading all the docs?


hey buddy

you are one of the few old mates who are still appearing on the forum. I wish you get your grant very very soon.  and you will.

Max


----------



## sumy08

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!
> 
> your doubts about your medical status got cleared so cheerfully!
> 
> Max


Hi Max, 

Thanks a lot dear. Yes indeed, I didn't expect it to come on same day itself.

Buddy I have a small query again, there is a small discrepancy in my daughter's passport no. where numeric "0" is replaced by alphabetic "O", what can be done about it ?

I have sent an email to my agent to get it corrected, will DIBP be doing it ?


----------



## fullerms

sumy08 said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Thanks a lot dear. Yes indeed, I didn't expect it to come on same day itself.
> 
> Buddy I have a small query again, there is a small discrepancy in my daughter's passport no. where numeric "0" is replaced by alphabetic "O", what can be done about it ?
> 
> I have sent an email to my agent to get it corrected, will DIBP be doing it ?


Hi,

Did you get a direct grant or did CO contact you?


----------



## eva-aus1

only Sumy remains the lucky star till now.. no one else have some good newss??

Thanks ,
Eva


----------



## Shells2012

arunm86 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> It doesnt tell you much on emedical, it just lists out
> 
> Client personal details,
> Client identity details
> Client Visa details,
> and the PRINT INFORMATION SHEET have the following,
> 
> "Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.
> 
> If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIBP once a Medical Officer has considered your case.
> 
> For further information on DIBP's health assessment process, please see our website at: Applications, Forms and Booklets
> health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm
> 
> Note:
> • Any further queries about your visa application and/or your health examination results should be directed to
> your DIBP visa officer. Staff at a panel clinic will not be able to help you with these queries.
> • If you have not yet lodged a visa application, you must provide the health identifier on the top of this letter (i.e.
> HAP ID) to DIBP. It is recommended that you also submit this letter together with your application form when it is
> lodged. Please make sure that you attach this letter to your visa application before submitting the form to DIBP. This will
> facilitate processing of your visa application"
> 
> But on the immiaccount it says,
> 
> " The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for."


Hi Arun,

I too see the same message on my immiAccount although my medicals were done and submitted by the clinic before I lodged visa application. I have attached the medical letter in my application too. I guess it will change once a case officer is allotted to our files as stated. Hope that happens soon


----------



## sumy08

fullerms said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get a direct grant or did CO contact you?


CO was allocated to me in a week's time.. Read my grant story in brief..written 1-2 pages back.


----------



## siddiqij

Dear Members

As you can see in my signature, I already had a contact from Team 13. 

I was wondering if I upload some more documents in my immi account, will it add any delays to my process as the new documents may again be reviewed by Team 13?


----------



## shehpar

siddiqij said:


> Dear Members
> 
> As you can see in my signature, I already had a contact from Team 13.
> 
> I was wondering if I upload some more documents in my immi account, will it add any delays to my process as the new documents may again be reviewed by Team 13?


Hi,

What kind of additional info they have asked for?


----------



## siddiqij

shehpar said:


> Hi,
> 
> What kind of additional info they have asked for?


Explanation of gaps in employment records in form 80.


----------



## shehpar

siddiqij said:


> Dear Members
> 
> As you can see in my signature, I already had a contact from Team 13.
> 
> I was wondering if I upload some more documents in my immi account, will it add any delays to my process as the new documents may again be reviewed by Team 13?


As per immigration department communication with me on the same subject last year. I were told that they are not reviewing the documents online unless required specifically. Whatever you upload there should be informed to your CO. Furthermore, from your signatures it seems that you have just started your process and normally takes 12-18 more or less (exceptional). So, uploading document won't make any delays / issues.


----------



## taniska

After medicals how long it would take to receive grant for UC 457 visa?


----------



## expattr

*about engineers australia skilled employment assesment*

Hi Everybody, 
I am new to this forum, My wife and me currently living at Australia.
I am planning to apply for 189 visa. For the application, I obtained letter of employment from my employers as per engineers australia format. At Engineers australia format, the letter do not need to include the salary information. But according to immigration website, you have to give salary information. So all the employment references that I obtained became useless for the DIAC application as I obtain the letter without salary information. 

For the skilled employment points, Do I have to provide letter of employment from my previous employers even I have skilled employment assesment from engineers australia. 

thanks to everybody for their support and help.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

expattr said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I am new to this forum, My wife and me currently living at Australia.
> I am planning to apply for 189 visa. For the application, I obtained letter of employment from my employers as per engineers australia format. At Engineers australia format, the letter do not need to include the salary information. But according to immigration website, you have to give salary information. So all the employment references that I obtained became useless for the DIAC application as I obtain the letter without salary information.
> 
> For the skilled employment points, Do I have to provide letter of employment from my previous employers even I have skilled employment assesment from engineers australia.
> 
> thanks to everybody for their support and help.


I don't think it could be an issue. You could always provide salary proofs such as salary slips, bank statements, tax documents, etc.
I mean think of it, would your colleague in his employment reference in support of you would be knowing what package you had!!!

For every point you wish to claim you need supporting docs.
For eg, skill assessment process would require you to submit docs for employment you wish to get assessed.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

All my letters had no salaries and DIBP had no problem with that


----------



## rahulkap1

Greetings to all. Requesting all senior members to guide me for the process of applying as I have received invitation to apply fir 189


----------



## rockyrambo

MaxTheWolf said:


> hey buddy
> 
> you are one of the few old mates who are still appearing on the forum. I wish you get your grant very very soon.  and you will.
> 
> Max


Thanks bro. Well, as you can see, this process has taken a lot of time, money and energy of everyone out there. I hope, we not only get the grant but also get some good jobs there. I hope the place is worth all these efforts..!!


----------



## rockyrambo

rahulkap1 said:


> Greetings to all. Requesting all senior members to guide me for the process of applying as I have received invitation to apply fir 189


1. Create an IMMI account and start filling the 17 page form (online)
2. Start collecting all the necessary documents related to workex, identity, language and other items for which you have claimed points
3. Start collecting documents for any dependents / spouse that you've in your applicaton
4. Start filling out forms - 80 , 1221
5. The mode of payment is online only, so work on getting the necessary 'card' to do that as well


----------



## bins2013

Hi,

Do we need to give salary proof for the entire employment or only for the employment recognized by ACS? 

For the first two employers, I was receiving salary by cash. So I do not have any proof for that. I have proof for the ACS recognized employment.


----------



## sas119

Whats up DIBP.. What's up Mr. CO.? Today i complete 84 days( including Saturdays & Sundays) from date of visa lodgement.. No updates/ progress whatsoever.. Patience being tested in true sense.


----------



## sas119

bins2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to give salary proof for the entire employment or only for the employment recognized by ACS?
> 
> For the first two employers, I was receiving salary by cash. So I do not have any proof for that. I have proof for the ACS recognized employment.


Ye that should be good enough..You will most likely be asked for payslips for only workex that has been assessed as skilled by ACS.


----------



## amitferns

bins2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to give salary proof for the entire employment or only for the employment recognized by ACS?
> 
> For the first two employers, I was receiving salary by cash. So I do not have any proof for that. I have proof for the ACS recognized employment.


Proofs required only for ACS recognized/points claimed employment.


----------



## amitferns

sas119 said:


> Whats up DIBP.. What's up Mr. CO.? Today i complete 84 days( including Saturdays & Sundays) from date of visa lodgement.. No updates/ progress whatsoever.. Patience being tested in true sense.


Yeah this wait kills


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sumy08 said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Thanks a lot dear. Yes indeed, I didn't expect it to come on same day itself.
> 
> Buddy I have a small query again, there is a small discrepancy in my daughter's passport no. where numeric "0" is replaced by alphabetic "O", what can be done about it ?
> 
> I have sent an email to my agent to get it corrected, will DIBP be doing it ?


Hi sumy08

The Grant number is tagged with one's passport number. you must get the passport number corrected. you should revert to the same CO who issued grant letter and ask for steps. May be they'll ask you to fill and submit form 1022.

Max


----------



## yangtze_yankee

bins2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to give salary proof for the entire employment or only for the employment recognized by ACS?
> 
> For the first two employers, I was receiving salary by cash. So I do not have any proof for that. I have proof for the ACS recognized employment.


I'm in the same situation... Looking at the replies, chances are that proofs are not needed for the years to reach the "skilled level". I'm now wondering if I should upload the employment reference letters for these two years. Did you upload them?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

siddiqij said:


> Dear Members
> 
> As you can see in my signature, I already had a contact from Team 13.
> 
> I was wondering if I upload some more documents in my immi account, will it add any delays to my process as the new documents may again be reviewed by Team 13?


If they are very important documents then I guess not uploading them will add to the delays. What are the docs by the way?


----------



## manU22

sas119 said:


> Whats up DIBP.. What's up Mr. CO.? Today i complete 84 days( including Saturdays & Sundays) from date of visa lodgement.. No updates/ progress whatsoever.. Patience being tested in true sense.


Hi sas119,

Just want to know if you have been to Australia before. Im trying to narrow down the posibility of the delay for both of us and few others who submitted their case around mid of May 2014. I have been to Australia hence guessing they might be validating few things there. 

-manU22


----------------

IELTS: 10-Sep-13 (L 9, R 7, S 7, W 7)
ACS Applied (261313 S/W Engineer): 22-Sep-13; ACS Result: 20-Dec-13
EOI Submitted (60 points): 22/12/2013; 189 Invitation: 14/04/2014
189 Application lodged (payment done): 17-May-14; Waiting for CO allocation


----------



## shehpar

Seniors, Your suggestions please???


I have started my full time job in 2005 with my education in morning after I completed technical diploma but passed my masters in 2007, as per old ACS, they have calculated my exp from 2005 till now based on which i claimed 15 pts. 

Kindly advise if same will be considered by DIBP or will be any issues, I am curious to know that. 

Regards,


----------



## sas119

manU22 said:


> Hi sas119,
> 
> Just want to know if you have been to Australia before. Im trying to narrow down the posibility of the delay for both of us and few others who submitted their case around mid of May 2014. I have been to Australia hence guessing they might be validating few things there.
> 
> -manU22
> 
> 
> ----------------
> 
> IELTS: 10-Sep-13 (L 9, R 7, S 7, W 7)
> ACS Applied (261313 S/W Engineer): 22-Sep-13; ACS Result: 20-Dec-13
> EOI Submitted (60 points): 22/12/2013; 189 Invitation: 14/04/2014
> 189 Application lodged (payment done): 17-May-14; Waiting for CO allocation


Hi ManU22,

No i have never step my foot on Aussie soil before. I don't think there is any correlation with that.. They just seem to be going slow for reasons unknown.. We both share the same SOL & lodgement date and status thus far..We should converge.. I afm thinking if I dont hear anything in this week, I am gonna call them on next Monday which would be my 91st day from visa lodgement to know wats going on.By the way are you in OZ right now or you are now applying as an offshore applicant outside Australia ??


----------



## sumy08

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi sumy08
> 
> The Grant number is tagged with one's passport number. you must get the passport number corrected. you should revert to the same CO who issued grant letter and ask for steps. May be they'll ask you to fill and submit form 1022.
> 
> Max


Hi Max,

Thanks for your revert.

Yes, my agent have already sent an email to correct the same for my daughter & issue new Grant Letter.

I have filled form 929 & sent along with email, However, there another problem as well my Given Name & Family Name is swapped in VEVO, so baiscally we have sent email to adresss both issues at same time.

Any ideas, how much time they would take it to correct ?


----------



## RaniMatta

Good morning guys, can any one tell me how to contact a case officer or a team, is it by the general queries number 131881, or there are direct numbers
My team is Adelaide T06


----------



## manU22

sas119 said:


> Hi ManU22,
> 
> No i have never step my foot on Aussie soil before. I don't think there is any correlation with that.. They just seem to be going slow for reasons unknown.. We both share the same SOL & lodgement date and status thus far..We should converge.. I afm thinking if I dont hear anything in this week, I am gonna call them on next Monday which would be my 91st day from visa lodgement to know wats going on.By the way are you in OZ right now or you are now applying as an offshore applicant outside Australia ??


Hi sas119,

That is just one odd thing I can figure out for the delay hence thought of asking if you also had been to OZ earlier. But not anymore. God know why such delay. Its better to call them next week. Im in India at the moment and is an offshore applicant. I did some reseach the delay has nothing to do with the job code also and not family as well.

Lets wait and watch. I feel we should get it this week.

Regards,


----------



## rahulkap1

rockyrambo said:


> 1. Create an IMMI account and start filling the 17 page form (online)
> 2. Start collecting all the necessary documents related to workex, identity, language and other items for which you have claimed points
> 3. Start collecting documents for any dependents / spouse that you've in your applicaton
> 4. Start filling out forms - 80 , 1221
> 5. The mode of payment is online only, so work on getting the necessary 'card' to do that as well


Thanks rocky for the advise. Well today i started to create immi account, but stuck with visa type options. I am applying for 189 visa but under the new application options 189 was not present, I am surprised :confused2: to see the options. 189 is very common type of visa but still was not available for selection. I am attaching the options page. please advise me which option is substitute for 189.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks rocky for the advise. Well today i started to create immi account, but stuck with visa type options. I am applying for 189 visa but under the new application options 189 was not present, I am surprised :confused2: to see the options. 189 is very common type of visa but still was not available for selection. I am attaching the options page. please advise me which option is substitute for 189.


You need to follow the link "Apply Visa" from your skillselect account. then you can see your visa type 189. 
Its not available normally as its available for those people who get invite and i can see you have been invited on 10th Aug. 

Cheers


----------



## huubang

*189 Visa July Batch*

Hi All,

I start this thread for those who lodged your 189 visa in July. Let's keep track!

Cheers,

Huu Bang


----------



## BigM

RaniMatta said:


> Good morning guys, can any one tell me how to contact a case officer or a team, is it by the general queries number 131881, or there are direct numbers
> My team is Adelaide T06


Dear, you could dial +61 1300364613 and if u have patience (sit with ample time in hand )to hold from 45 min to 90 min then you can surely reach them.


----------



## psuresh0207

manU22 said:


> Hi sas119,
> 
> That is just one odd thing I can figure out for the delay hence thought of asking if you also had been to OZ earlier. But not anymore. God know why such delay. Its better to call them next week. Im in India at the moment and is an offshore applicant. I did some reseach the delay has nothing to do with the job code also and not family as well.
> 
> Lets wait and watch. I feel we should get it this week.
> 
> Regards,


After all the pains we have taken to come to this stage, we shouldn't be tensed or desperate. There are cases who mentioned that it took a little more than 3 months to get the grant. may be we are heading for a direct grant :fingerscrossed: 

-Suresh


----------



## GaneshM

psuresh0207 said:


> After all the pains we have taken to come to this stage, we shouldn't be tensed or desperate. There are cases who mentioned that it took a little more than 3 months to get the grant. may be we are heading for a direct grant :fingerscrossed:
> 
> -Suresh


I agree with sas119,manU22 and you. Probably since we are all close to completion of 3 months (including myself), let us hope we get a direct grant sooner or later. 
There does not seem to be a specific reason for the delay with regards to onsite\offshore OR Occupation Code OR how many family members in the application OR visa filing date. It is indeed random.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## pricks

RaniMatta said:


> Good morning guys, can any one tell me how to contact a case officer or a team, is it by the general queries number 131881, or there are direct numbers
> My team is Adelaide T06


Adelaide COs prefer to be contacted via email. I suggest you drop the CO an email and he will get back to u within a couple of days to answer ur query.


----------



## rockyrambo

rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks rocky for the advise. Well today i started to create immi account, but stuck with visa type options. I am applying for 189 visa but under the new application options 189 was not present, I am surprised :confused2: to see the options. 189 is very common type of visa but still was not available for selection. I am attaching the options page. please advise me which option is substitute for 189.


Yes, Rahul , please do what prgreek is saying. Even, I faced the same problem. Please login to the EOI invite and then click the button from there and then create an IMMI account. If you will do it separately, it will show you all the extinct visa types.


----------



## 189

<<< URGENT HELP WANTED >>

I am applying my visa after invite, there is a question
"Does this applicant have national identity documents?" When i choose yes and click "Add" button to the detail a child window gets loaded and page remains on "loading.." nothing moves for long

1. IS there ay browser you recommend? (i am using Firefox)
2. Any body else facing similar problem?

Pls reply soon


----------



## huubang

189 said:


> <<< URGENT HELP WANTED >>
> 
> I am applying my visa after invite, there is a question
> "Does this applicant have national identity documents?" When i choose yes and click "Add" button to the detail a child window gets loaded and page remains on "loading.." nothing moves for long
> 
> 1. IS there ay browser you recommend? (i am using Firefox)
> 2. Any body else facing similar problem?
> 
> Pls reply soon


I used IE11, seemed ok


----------



## 189

huubang said:


> I used IE11, seemed ok



Thanks i tried with Google Chrome, it worked


----------



## rahulkap1

189 said:


> <<< URGENT HELP WANTED >>
> 
> I am applying my visa after invite, there is a question
> "Does this applicant have national identity documents?" When i choose yes and click "Add" button to the detail a child window gets loaded and page remains on "loading.." nothing moves for long
> 
> 1. IS there ay browser you recommend? (i am using Firefox)
> 2. Any body else facing similar problem?
> 
> Pls reply soon


By the way, which are indian national identity documents? 
PAN/ DL / Voter ID?


----------



## RR01

Hi 
Anyone got the 189 visa grant today...


----------



## Ns1988

GaneshM said:


> I agree with sas119,manU22 and you. Probably since we are all close to completion of 3 months (including myself), let us hope we get a direct grant sooner or later.
> There does not seem to be a specific reason for the delay with regards to onsite\offshore OR Occupation Code OR how many family members in the application OR visa filing date. It is indeed random.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Hi,

I too agree with u ppl.. Lets wait and see :fingerscrossed:
If there is no one waiting for the grant who have submitted their application before 14th of May then we are next in the queue.


----------



## 189

rahulkap1 said:


> By the way, which are indian national identity documents?
> PAN/ DL / Voter ID?


Yes and Adhar card, enter any 1 of them. More relevant is Voter ID, Adhar card, PAN

DL number changes with renew/lost/cancel etc


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

189 said:


> <<< URGENT HELP WANTED >>
> 
> I am applying my visa after invite, there is a question
> "Does this applicant have national identity documents?" When i choose yes and click "Add" button to the detail a child window gets loaded and page remains on "loading.." nothing moves for long
> 
> 1. IS there ay browser you recommend? (i am using Firefox)
> 2. Any body else facing similar problem?
> 
> Pls reply soon


Hi buddy,

You can use internet explorer 8. i think you are using firefox 30. if you are, then uninstall it and install any version starting from firefox 13 except the one you are using.

Hope it might help.


----------



## rahulkap1

189 said:


> Yes and Adhar card, enter any 1 of them. More relevant is Voter ID, Adhar card, PAN
> 
> DL number changes with renew/lost/cancel etc


if only main applicant is putting national id , is it ok? as my wife's pan no. does not include after marriage surname. so that will be a point of objection.


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

Ns1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too agree with u ppl.. Lets wait and see :fingerscrossed:
> If there is no one waiting for the grant who have submitted their application before 14th of May then we are next in the queue.


Why 14th may? Is there any specific reason behind this particular date?


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Vic considers total experience.


Hi ratnesh.nagori,

was browsing through the posts and came across this post of yours. Are you sure that Victoria considers total experience and not the one mentioned by ACS? I am asking because I've applied for 190 Vic SS and submitted my EOI with 60 points. I've 8+ years of experience in IT but ACS deducted 6 years as I am a Mechanical Engineering graduate. 

Regards,


----------



## GaneshM

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Why 14th may? Is there any specific reason behind this particular date?


Hi ILoveMyBangladesh,

Couple of our fellow buddies including NS1988, SAS119, Manu22, PSuresh and myself all have visa lodgement date of 15th May onwards. All the applicants before this date presumably have seemed to have got a grant. Hence what NS1988 was indicating is the next up in the queue who are waiting are all who applied after 15th May 2k14. I am really curious to see what this week has in store for all of us.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## Ns1988

GaneshM said:


> Hi ILoveMyBangladesh,
> 
> Couple of our fellow buddies including NS1988, SAS119, Manu22, PSuresh and myself all have visa lodgement date of 15th May onwards. All the applicants before this date presumably have seemed to have got a grant. Hence what NS1988 was indicating is the next up in the queue who are waiting are all who applied after 15th May 2k14. I am really curious to see what this week has in store for all of us.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Exactly!!


----------



## nickzhangnan

RaniMatta said:


> Good morning guys, can any one tell me how to contact a case officer or a team, is it by the general queries number 131881, or there are direct numbers My team is Adelaide T06


Hi，Rani，I also belong to team 6，i know the co team by calling 131881.BUT OPERATOR didnot tell me the contact of co，so i plan to call 131881 in the end of this month，i have waited from 24th May to now after lodging.


Nick


----------



## manU22

rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks rocky for the advise. Well today i started to create immi account, but stuck with visa type options. I am applying for 189 visa but under the new application options 189 was not present, I am surprised :confused2: to see the options. 189 is very common type of visa but still was not available for selection. I am attaching the options page. please advise me which option is substitute for 189.


I got this from this forum which I though is useful information during Visa filing.

1. Visa application, i think, contains about 16-17 pages (varies based on your credentials), that you need to carefully fill in before submitting it. You need to enter all details such as education, passport, work, ietls, etc. that you already filled in EOI. Most of your details might be the duplicates of the same in EOI.

2. After filling all the pages, in last page, you can see "Pay visa fees" button along with the fees you need o pay. for a single candidate, it will be 3520, for instance and the fees vary according to number of applicants you include.

3. Now, you need to pay visa fees. On successful payment, you could see a transaction reference number that you must have a copy or save it right away, this is very important. After a day or so, you will get an email from skill select with receipt for visa fees.

4. Now create an immiaccount and import your visa application there. Now you should attach all your documents to prove your claims made towards education, english, work experience, age, and so on. There will be a button "attach document". if you click it, it will direct you to browse a location where you can choose the file you wish to upload. Once you choose, it will be attached and you could see the same document under "List of documents attached" section. This section is available in the bottom of immiaccount's homepage.

5. i recommend everyone to create a folder named "Australia visa application" and then sub-folders such as "education, experience, age, and so on" to avoid uploading wrong documents on wrong section. this way, you ould ensure you upload correct documents under right sections.

6. you may go for medical examinations and PCC now. For medical examination, you could see a link" organize your medical requirements/examination" and once you click it you will be redirected to a new window where you need to fill in few details and you need to submit it resulting in the e-medical referral letter with HAP ID (save this). You need to print this letter and choose the medical panel hospitals that is nearby you and call them to get an appointment to carry out your medical exam. You can ask them what are the documents should be carried out with you while appearing for health exam. Generally, you need to carry with 4 passport size photos, copy and original passport, e medical letter, and of course medical fees (ha aha ha)

7. You can get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. this is a smooth process and you will get PCC within a day if your current address and the address mention on your [passport are same. If they are different, you may need to wait for about 2-4 weeks to get PCC.

8. Now attach the receipt of medical examination fees payment and PCC. wait for visa grant letter from Case officer. If case officer needs few more documents or clarification, he/she will always get back to you. No worries.


For Main applicant
1) University transcripts
2) University degree cert
3) University_grade_card
4) Assessment_Letter_ACS
5) Higher_sec_school_cert
6) IELTS_TRF certificate
7) Secondary_school_cert
8) Form80 ***
9) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
10) Passport
11) Experience Letter in company Letter head
12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
13) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
14) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form 16 from India).
15) Company offer letters
16) Promotion letters
17) Appreciation letters
18) Relieving letter
19) PCC

For Secondary applicant (spouse)
1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
3) Functional English proof****, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with min 4.5 score in each band
4) Passport
5) PCC* **
6) ID cards (like Drivers license etc)
7) Form 80

For Kid
1) Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
2) Birth certificate


----------



## manU22

psuresh0207 said:


> After all the pains we have taken to come to this stage, we shouldn't be tensed or desperate. There are cases who mentioned that it took a little more than 3 months to get the grant. may be we are heading for a direct grant :fingerscrossed:
> 
> -Suresh


I agree with you. Lets wait and hope for a grant soon.

-manU22


----------



## nickzhangnan

GaneshM said:


> Hi ILoveMyBangladesh, Couple of our fellow buddies including NS1988, SAS119, Manu22, PSuresh and myself all have visa lodgement date of 15th May onwards. All the applicants before this date presumably have seemed to have got a grant. Hence what NS1988 was indicating is the next up in the queue who are waiting are all who applied after 15th May 2k14. I am really curious to see what this week has in store for all of us. rgrds, GM.


Hi，GM，it is really good news that applicants after 15May will be treated，i lodged on 24May，all documents uploaded，but i had no any information from Team 6.

My timeline hereunder

eoi submitted 24 March
eoi invited 12 May
elodged 24 May
Document uploading 4 June - 21 July
awaiting now


Nick


FYI


----------



## 189

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> You can use internet explorer 8. i think you are using firefox 30. if you are, then uninstall it and install any version starting from firefox 13 except the one you are using.
> 
> Hope it might help.


thanks mate

Eventually, i switched to IE 11 that worked like charm!

ps: i personally didn't use IE since last 7-8 year and never need to use it either. After today's problem, I m surprised to see there are sites which work best on IE alone ;p)


----------



## 189

manU22 said:


> I got this from this forum which I though is useful information during Visa filing.
> 
> 1. Visa application, i think, contains about 16-17 pages (varies based on your credentials), that you need to carefully fill in before submitting it. You need to enter all details such as education, passport, work, ietls, etc. that you already filled in EOI. Most of your details might be the duplicates of the same in EOI.
> 
> 2. After filling all the pages, in last page, you can see "Pay visa fees" button along with the fees you need o pay. for a single candidate, it will be 3520, for instance and the fees vary according to number of applicants you include.
> 
> 3. Now, you need to pay visa fees. On successful payment, you could see a transaction reference number that you must have a copy or save it right away, this is very important. After a day or so, you will get an email from skill select with receipt for visa fees.
> 
> 4. Now create an immiaccount and import your visa application there. Now you should attach all your documents to prove your claims made towards education, english, work experience, age, and so on. There will be a button "attach document". if you click it, it will direct you to browse a location where you can choose the file you wish to upload. Once you choose, it will be attached and you could see the same document under "List of documents attached" section. This section is available in the bottom of immiaccount's homepage.
> 
> 5. i recommend everyone to create a folder named "Australia visa application" and then sub-folders such as "education, experience, age, and so on" to avoid uploading wrong documents on wrong section. this way, you ould ensure you upload correct documents under right sections.
> 
> 6. you may go for medical examinations and PCC now. For medical examination, you could see a link" organize your medical requirements/examination" and once you click it you will be redirected to a new window where you need to fill in few details and you need to submit it resulting in the e-medical referral letter with HAP ID (save this). You need to print this letter and choose the medical panel hospitals that is nearby you and call them to get an appointment to carry out your medical exam. You can ask them what are the documents should be carried out with you while appearing for health exam. Generally, you need to carry with 4 passport size photos, copy and original passport, e medical letter, and of course medical fees (ha aha ha)
> 
> 7. You can get an appointment for PCC on website "Passport seva kendra". Take the print out of this appointment and go to PSK. this is a smooth process and you will get PCC within a day if your current address and the address mention on your [passport are same. If they are different, you may need to wait for about 2-4 weeks to get PCC.
> 
> 8. Now attach the receipt of medical examination fees payment and PCC. wait for visa grant letter from Case officer. If case officer needs few more documents or clarification, he/she will always get back to you. No worries.
> 
> 
> For Main applicant
> 1) University transcripts
> 2) University degree cert
> 3) University_grade_card
> 4) Assessment_Letter_ACS
> 5) Higher_sec_school_cert
> 6) IELTS_TRF certificate
> 7) Secondary_school_cert
> 8) Form80 ***
> 9) Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
> 10) Passport
> 11) Experience Letter in company Letter head
> 12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in stamp paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
> 13) Payslip for all the companies (at-least few months payslip from each employer,CO generally never asks for entire payslip from each company)
> 14) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form 16 from India).
> 15) Company offer letters
> 16) Promotion letters
> 17) Appreciation letters
> 18) Relieving letter
> 19) PCC
> 
> For Secondary applicant (spouse)
> 1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , eg. marriage cert
> 2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
> 3) Functional English proof****, you can submit a letter from his/her college indicating that the medium of education is English or IELTS with min 4.5 score in each band
> 4) Passport
> 5) PCC* **
> 6) ID cards (like Drivers license etc)
> 7) Form 80
> 
> For Kid
> 1) Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
> 2) Birth certificate



Thanks for consolidating this, much needed  Few questions / comments are as follows, someone please help to clarify doubt?

RE: point 4: Why we create Imiaccount? isint it created before point 1, that is when we submit those 17 pages?

QUESITON
I am little lost because, after making payment i see only one option to upload doc, that is at Top right corner, it is very small and generic option to upload all document 1 by 1. 

Is that correct? arent i get better UI specific to each section to upload docs?

RE Point 5: thanks for suggestion it is wise and more organised way 

RE Point 6. I do not see the link, any suggesiton pls?

ps: RE: point 2: I got receipt immediately in PDF, that was online on the immi site and i could download it


----------



## anujsoni

Pl help...PCC issued by PSK to be uploaded under overseas pcc *national *OR *state/local*??


----------



## Nishbhar

anujsoni said:


> Pl help...PCC issued by PSK to be uploaded under overseas pcc *national *OR *state/local*??


National PCC for Indian passport holders.


----------



## manU22

My answers are inline. Do let me know of further clarifications



189 said:


> Thanks for consolidating this, much needed  Few questions / comments are as follows, someone please help to clarify doubt?
> 
> RE: point 4: Why we create Imiaccount? isint it created before point 1, that is when we submit those 17 pages?
> 
> * manU2->you are right*
> 
> QUESITON
> I am little lost because, after making payment i see only one option to upload doc, that is at Top right corner, it is very small and generic option to upload all document 1 by 1.
> 
> Is that correct? arent i get better UI specific to each section to upload docs?
> 
> *manu22 -> You should be seeing a separate section where all the recommended documents would be listed. Once that comes, you can upload all required documents in each section. Please give it a day or two.*
> 
> RE Point 5: thanks for suggestion it is wise and more organised way
> 
> RE Point 6. I do not see the link, any suggesiton pls?
> 
> *manu22-> it will apprear soon*
> 
> ps: RE: point 2: I got receipt immediately in PDF, that was online on the immi site and i could download it


----------



## Expat2013

Nishbhar said:


> National PCC for Indian passport holders.


I had too posted this query and people suggested to select PCC -> 'State/Local'.
Did that. However, in description I have put in India PCC.

I hope it gets through.


----------



## gaurav19sood

Hi all, foes anyone know the validity of ielts exam for claiming partner points. I mean how old can the test be if its for ur partner ?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

gaurav19sood said:


> Hi all, foes anyone know the validity of ielts exam for claiming partner points. I mean how old can the test be if its for ur partner ?


Should not be older than 1 year. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## huubang

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Should not be older than 1 year.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


No, it's good for 2 years


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

huubang said:


> No, it's good for 2 years


Wow... Thanks... .. I stand correct 

Now we talk facts 

PASTED below is excerpt from DIBP WEBSITE. 

How can I prove I have functional English?

To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:

an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing). Your test must have been completed* within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing *

Link is as below. 


http://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english.aspx


Promise me that you will like this comment, hit thanks and will not give out any information to anyone if you are not sure... even on roads.  

If I am not sure then I will say, I am not sure but in my opinion fact is..... 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## RaniMatta

nickzhangnan said:


> Hi，Rani，I also belong to team 6，i know the co team by calling 131881.BUT OPERATOR didnot tell me the contact of co，so i plan to call 131881 in the end of this month，i have waited from 24th May to now after lodging.
> 
> 
> Nick


Hi Nick

Can you share your time line, nationality and location, are you applying onshore or offshore.


----------



## huubang

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Wow... Thanks... .. I stand correct
> 
> Now we talk facts
> 
> PASTED below is excerpt from DIBP WEBSITE.
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:
> 
> an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing). Your test must have been completed* within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing *
> 
> Link is as below.
> 
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> 
> Promise me that you will like this comment, hit thanks and will not give out any information to anyone if you are not sure... even on roads.
> 
> If I am not sure then I will say, I am not sure but in my opinion fact is.....
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Thanks for the link. I'm sorry that I didn't find it. I answered based on the fact that IELTS cert. is valid for 2 years. In this case, I don't know why DIBP is so strict... This is something new to me.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

huubang said:


> Thanks for the link. I'm sorry that I didn't find it. I answered based on the fact that IELTS cert. is valid for 2 years. In this case, I don't know why DIBP is so strict... This is something new to me.


Hey brother, 

You just hit a Jackpot of knowledge today. 

Ielts for oz immigration is valid for 3 years. 

Excerpt :

At the time of invitation

You must provide evidence you met the following threshold requirements at the time of invitation.

Evidence you have at least competent English. This includes:evidence you are a citizen of and hold a current passport from Canada, New Zealand, the Republic of Ireland, the United Kingdom or the United States of America, oryou have scored at least 6 on each of the four components of speaking, reading, listening and writing in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test, or scored B on each of the four components of an Occupational English Test (OET) you took in the three years immediately before lodging your application.


Link ;


http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx


You know what you need to do  

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## harshdhawan3

Is PCC required for 2 yrs old child?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

well, quite an arrogant post.

The IELTS score is valid for three years.

Refer to facts, but to relevant ones. Like below:

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

Refer to page 20 of the attachment to this post, then page 28 and then page 20 again.

Max



DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Wow... Thanks... .. I stand correct
> 
> Now we talk facts
> 
> PASTED below is excerpt from DIBP WEBSITE.
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:
> 
> an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing). Your test must have been completed* within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing *
> 
> Link is as below.
> 
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> 
> Promise me that you will like this comment, hit thanks and will not give out any information to anyone if you are not sure... even on roads.
> 
> If I am not sure then I will say, I am not sure but in my opinion fact is.....
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

MaxTheWolf said:


> well, quite an arrogant post.
> 
> The IELTS score is valid for three years.
> 
> Refer to facts, but to relevant ones. Like below:
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> 
> Refer to page 20 of the attachment to this post, then page 28 and then page 20 again.
> 
> Max


Step back, Naive and Gullible wolverine  

If such were wolverine in X Men then, Movie would have been aptly named as dead men and wolverine movie wouldn't have been conceived let alone garnering more than 100 million dollar business.  

Question was 

For how long was IELTS valid to prove functional English capabilities of Spouse?! 

What is you answer?! Please do post relevant DIBP link also. 

I always jump do jump the gun, but without missing out.  


Awaiting your answer. 

Regards, 

Deep 





I


----------



## manU22

harshdhawan3 said:


> Is PCC required for 2 yrs old child?


No its not required.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Expat2013 said:


> I had too posted this query and people suggested to select PCC -> 'State/Local'.
> Did that. However, in description I have put in India PCC.
> 
> I hope it gets through.


it should be 'National', however selecting 'State/Local' won't bring any trouble.

Max


----------



## mithu93ku

DEEPSLOGIN calm down . :closed_2:


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

mithu93ku said:


> DEEPSLOGIN calm down . :closed_2:



Mithu bhai  :-D


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

huubang said:


> Thanks for the link. I'm sorry that I didn't find it. I answered based on the fact that IELTS cert. is valid for 2 years. In this case, I don't know why DIBP is so strict... This is something new to me.


i think when you lodge your visa and it asks "have your completed english language test in past 36 months"

Did u c this during lodgement of your visa.

Cheers


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> well, quite an arrogant post.
> 
> The IELTS score is valid for three years.
> 
> Refer to facts, but to relevant ones. Like below:
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> 
> Refer to page 20 of the attachment to this post, then page 28 and then page 20 again.
> 
> Max


Just in case anyone is referring to the link above in context with the topic for which this link was posted, please scroll down and look for 'Other factors' and then 'Partner Skills' on that page.

Please look at the link AND the attached file carefully before commenting. I am only trying to help.

Thanks

Max


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Wow... Thanks... .. I stand correct
> 
> Now we talk facts
> 
> PASTED below is excerpt from DIBP WEBSITE.
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:
> 
> an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing). Your test must have been completed* within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing *
> 
> Link is as below.
> 
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> 
> Promise me that you will like this comment, hit thanks and will not give out any information to anyone if you are not sure... even on roads.
> 
> If I am not sure then I will say, I am not sure but in my opinion fact is.....
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Dear Deep,


"Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing"

....means that if you have already lodged your visa and if your spouse has not yet completed IELTS, he/she can complete it within 12 months starting from the visa lodgement date if and only if you are not claiming points for your spouse but its not valid for the main applicant. The main applicant should have completed IELTS before visa lodgement.

In general IELTS is valid for 2 years as mentioned at the back of IELTS TRF, But DIBP allows upto 3 years, that means at the very date of your visa lodgement, your IELTS test date should not be older than 3 years.

Hope this will help your understanding and settle the argument


----------



## expat1222

Hey Everyone,

I am new to the forum.

Does anyone know whether VIC state rejects the EOIs applied with state sponsorship which does not have the minimum experience of 3 years for Software Tester occupation under VISA subclass 190?

Or do they postpone the processing of the EOI for the next financial year?

Please help me out 

Thanks!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Dear Deep,
> 
> "Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing"
> 
> ....means that if you have already lodged your visa and if your spouse has not yet completed IELTS, he/she can complete it within 12 months starting from the visa lodgement date if and only if you are not claiming points for your spouse but its not valid for the main applicant. The main applicant should have completed IELTS before visa lodgement.
> 
> In general IELTS is valid for 2 years as mentioned at the back of IELTS TRF, But DIBP allows upto 3 years, that means at the very date of your visa lodgement, your IELTS test date should not be older than 3 years.
> 
> Hope this will help your understanding and settle the argument


Thanks brother, 

So if I lodge visa today, then as per above statement they will allow me up to 12 months to prove my spouse functional english capabilities?!!! If a CO is very considerate then still he or she won't allow us more than couple months to prove functional English capabilities, they will either decline or ask for VAC 2 for Spouse not having functional english. 

I know a friend of mine was asked to submit fresh ielts because it was more than a year old, he was applying as dependant and no points claimed for his spouse skills. 

Will confirm with my DIBP and or MARA agent apprise and this might of help to many like us. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## mithu93ku

*ILoveMyBangladesH* has explained clearly what *MaxTheWolf* wanted to say here.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

mithu93ku said:


> ILoveMyBangladesH has explained clearly what MaxTheWolf wanted to say here.


Thanks bhai, 

MaxTheWolf my apologies if I was wrong. 

Mithu bhai will get the same confirmed with DIBP or MARA agent as no CO will allow us upto 12 months to prove spouse's functional english capabilities. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## strangeangel

BigM said:


> Dear, you could dial +61 1300364613 and if u have patience (sit with ample time in hand )to hold from 45 min to 90 min then you can surely reach them.


This much time!!!! Is it till free?
Just wondering...


----------



## expat1222

expat1222 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum.
> 
> Does anyone know whether VIC state rejects the EOIs applied with state sponsorship which does not have the minimum experience of 3 years for Software Tester occupation under VISA subclass 190?
> 
> Or do they postpone the processing of the EOI for the next financial year?
> 
> Please help me out
> 
> Thanks!



Anyone?


----------



## mithu93ku

It makes no sense that one's IELTS score would valid for 12 months only where IELTS org is giving two years and DIBP is giving 3 years. 



DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Thanks bhai,
> 
> MaxTheWolf my apologies if I was wrong.
> 
> Mithu bhai will get the same confirmed with DIBP or MARA agent as no CO will allow us upto 12 months to prove spouse's functional english capabilities.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


----------



## lovetosmack

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Thanks bhai,
> 
> MaxTheWolf my apologies if I was wrong.
> 
> Mithu bhai will get the same confirmed with DIBP or MARA agent as no CO will allow us upto 12 months to prove spouse's functional english capabilities.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Sorry to jump in. Just wanted to clarify this bit. It's not about CO allowing it or not, but from the date of lodgement (if your visa is prolonged by an year, by whatever reason like security checks, IELTS exam results, etc) you are allowed to submit the result within 12 months of lodging the visa.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

mithu93ku said:


> It makes no sense that one's IELTS score would valid for 12 months only where IELTS org is giving two years and DIBP is giving 3 years.


Will apprise what DIBP OR MARA agent says in very regard, Mithu bhai please provide your interpretation of this , 

How can I prove I have functional English?

To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:

an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing). Your test must have been completed* within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing *

@@@ It doesn't say that the validity of ielts will expire, it says that's they would say a Plain NO to an ielts older than 12 months submitted to prove functional English capabilities of spouse. 


Link : http://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english.aspx

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## mithu93ku

Dear DEEPSLOGIN,

Read lovetosmack post here. 



DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Will apprise what DIBP OR MARA agent says in very regard, Mithu bhai please provide your interpretation of this ,
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:
> 
> an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing). Your test must have been completed* within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing *
> 
> @@@ It doesn't say that the validity of ielts will expire, it says that's they would say a Plain NO to an ielts older than 12 months submitted to prove functional English capabilities of spouse.
> 
> 
> Link : How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep





lovetosmack said:


> Sorry to jump in. Just wanted to clarify this bit. It's not about CO allowing it or not, but from the date of lodgement (if your visa is prolonged by an year, by whatever reason like security checks, IELTS exam results, etc) you are allowed to submit the result within 12 months of lodging the visa.


----------



## lovetosmack

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> @@@ It doesn't say that the validity of ielts will expire, it says that's they would say a Plain NO to an ielts older than 12 months submitted *FROM THE DATE OF LODGEMENT* to prove functional English capabilities of spouse.
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Added what you missed in Red.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

lovetosmack said:


> Sorry to jump in. Just wanted to clarify this bit. It's not about CO allowing it or not, but from the date of lodgement (if your visa is prolonged by an year, by whatever reason like security checks, IELTS exam results, etc) you are allowed to submit the result within 12 months of lodging the visa.


Hey Smacky Brother, 

Will appreciate your expertise and opinions here. 

What's your take on all this elongated discussion. 

In order to provide functional proof of English for  dependant spouse for how long an IELTS TEST is valid? 


1 year or 3 years? 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## MaxTheWolf

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Thanks bhai,
> 
> MaxTheWolf my apologies if I was wrong.
> 
> Mithu bhai will get the same confirmed with DIBP or MARA agent as no CO will allow us upto 12 months to prove spouse's functional english capabilities.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


no problem. cheers. 

seems the link you have posted is from other visa subclass FAQ.

Max


----------



## sapshoby

hello guys,

i am new to this forum. i have my vetassess application lodged on 12th June, 2014. i guess it takes approximately 12 weeks processing time but i have not heard anything from them yet.....anyone else who have applied around that time and awaiting response????

thanks


----------



## lovetosmack

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hey Smacky Brother,
> 
> Will appreciate your expertise and opinions here.
> 
> What's your take on all this elongated discussion.
> 
> In order to provide functional proof of English for dependant spouse for how long an IELTS TEST is valid?
> 
> 1 year or 3 years?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


In here, the validity of the test doesn't matter at all. It should either be
(i) completed not more than 12 months before the person applies for the grant of a visa in relation to which those results are relevant; or
(ii) completed after the application is made;

Read clauses (i) (ii) under section (e) here - http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/cth/consol_reg/mr1994227/s5.17.html
Hope that helps.

So, in case the spouse IELTS is valid for one year, clause (ii) doesn't hold good. So, yes, IELTS is valid for three (or whatever time they IELTS says it is), but it doesn't matter as the exam has to be taken either 12 months BEFORE the date of lodgement of the visa + TIME TAKEN TO MAKE THE DECISION ON YOUR APPLICATION.

Date of lodgement = MM/DD/YYYY
IELTS Validity = MM/DD/(YYYY-1) + Number of days taken for visa decision

Example:
IELTS Result - 1 Jan 2013 (3 years of validity)
Visa Lodge - 1 Jan 2014
Visa Decision - 31 Jul 2014

IELTS still is valid in the above case. :closed_2:


----------



## Nishbhar

lovetosmack said:


> In here, the validity of the test doesn't matter at all. It should either be
> (i) completed not more than 12 months before the person applies for the grant of a visa in relation to which those results are relevant; or
> (ii) completed after the application is made;
> 
> Read clauses (i) (ii) under section (e) here - http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/cth/consol_reg/mr1994227/s5.17.html
> Hope that helps.
> 
> So, in case the spouse IELTS is valid for one year, clause (ii) doesn't hold good. So, yes, IELTS is valid for three (or whatever time they IELTS says it is), but it doesn't matter as the exam has to be taken either 12 months BEFORE the date of lodgement of the visa + TIME TAKEN TO MAKE THE DECISION ON YOUR APPLICATION.
> 
> Date of lodgement = MM/DD/YYYY
> IELTS Validity = MM/DD/(YYYY-1) + Number of days taken for visa decision
> 
> Example:
> IELTS Result - 1 Jan 2013 (3 years of validity)
> Visa Lodge - 1 Jan 2014
> Visa Decision - 31 Jul 2014
> 
> IELTS still is valid in the above case. :closed_2:



Thanks for the excellent explanation Smack! :rockon: So, my partner's IELTS test was completed on 22 June 2013 and I lodged my visa on July 25th 2014. Her IELTS results are still valid right?


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

Dear guys
What is the maximum time allowed between the visa grant and first entry to Australia? Is it necessary for all the applicants to make the first entry within the maximum allowed time limit or only the entry of the primary applicant is enough where the other applicants can join later?


----------



## expat1222

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Dear guys
> What is the maximum time allowed between the visa grant and first entry to Australia? Is it necessary for all the applicants to make the first entry within the maximum allowed time limit or only the entry of the primary applicant is enough where the other applicants can join later?


You just read my mind! 

Can someone please help us out here?


----------



## lovetosmack

Nishbhar said:


> Thanks for the excellent explanation Smack! :rockon: So, my partner's IELTS test was completed on 22 June 2013 and I lodged my visa on July 25th 2014. Her IELTS results are still valid right?


You say it is a nice explanation, yet you post a query with IELTS test date more than 12 months before the date of lodging. 

I am not sure how keen DIBP is on this, but I don't think your partner results would be valid, at least per the regulations if you read the links I posted.



ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Dear guys
> What is the maximum time allowed between the visa grant and first entry to Australia? Is it necessary for all the applicants to make the first entry within the maximum allowed time limit or only the entry of the primary applicant is enough where the other applicants can join later?


Please use search function of this forum before posting a query at least once. Usually Initial Entry date is 1 year after primary applicant's earliest Character or health Evidence submission date. 

Every one gets their own PR visa letter. So, everyone should make an initial entry before the date mentioned there. You can send your family back to your home country immediately in the next flight, once they pass through the immigration check point in the Australian airport.


----------



## lovetosmack

sapshoby said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i am new to this forum. i have my vetassess application lodged on 12th June, 2014. i guess it takes approximately 12 weeks processing time but i have not heard anything from them yet.....anyone else who have applied around that time and awaiting response????
> 
> thanks


Totally wrong thread. Please post your query in a relevant thread. For now that's this - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/138750-vetassess-skill-assessment-time.html


----------



## Nishbhar

lovetosmack said:


> You say it is a nice explanation, yet you post a query with IELTS test date more than 12 months before the date of lodging.
> 
> I am not sure how keen DIBP is on this, but I don't think your partner results would be valid, at least per the regulations if you read the links I posted.
> 
> Please use search function of this forum before posting a query at least once. Usually Initial Entry date is 1 year after primary applicant's earliest Character or health Evidence submission date.
> 
> Every one gets their own PR visa letter. So, everyone should make an initial entry before the date mentioned there. You can send your family back to your home country immediately in the next flight, once they pass through the immigration check point in the Australian airport.


Yeah.. I realized that after posting... Looks like I will have go for a certificate from her college.


----------



## lovetosmack

Yes. That would be a life saver alternative. If it isn't too difficult I suggest get it and upload it along with the relevant qualification proofs too.


----------



## huubang

prgeek001 said:


> i think when you lodge your visa and it asks "have your completed english language test in past 36 months"
> 
> Did u c this during lodgement of your visa.
> 
> Cheers


Hi prgeek, I remember seeing something like this but because I took IELTS recently so I didn't bother much.


----------



## 189

huubang said:


> Hi prgeek, I remember seeing something like this but because I took IELTS recently so I didn't bother much.


IELTS is valid for 2 years but recently they have standardise saying that ACS evaluation and IELTS will remain valid for 3 years unless otherwise stated shorter in the letter. 

Hence all new ref should be valid for 3 years.

I can find the link once I use PC. Or you may Google it.


----------



## huubang

Up Up. Nobody here?


----------



## huubang

Hey guys,

I've created a separate thread for July batch for easy tracking. Please show me your support.

Thanks,

Huu Bang


----------



## kingcantona7

hi friends, what is the meaning of frontloading the docs?
saw it in many status, kindly help me understand..is it loading everything before the CO asks you?


----------



## alamin104

Hi
I am planning to visit Australia for initial entry soon. However, I need some information on Malaysian transit visa requirement. As my flight connection is not at same airport in Kualalumpur, I will require a transit pass in Malaysia. Previously, Aus PR holders were sanctioned transit pass on arrival. I intend to travel by Biman to KLIA and then by AirAsia from LCCT (another terminal in KL) to Sydney.
I tried googling and what I found is positive. (Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia - Transit without visa for citizens of Indian Sub Continental countries - Other Information)
But there is also contradictory information in another web that only Malaysian Airliner (MA or AirAsia not Biman) travel is entertained and entry & exit point must be at the same terminal. (AirAsia | Latest news | Malaysia entry requirement)

Any PR holder with recent travel experience in Malaysia, can help me on this?


----------



## alamin104

kingcantona7 said:


> hi friends, what is the meaning of frontloading the docs?
> saw it in many status, kindly help me understand..is it loading everything before the CO asks you?


Yes you are right. Font loading the submission of documents before CO asks for it. I frontloaded my meds and then had to do it again due to long time waiting period for visa processing. Hope this helps.


----------



## huubang

kingcantona7 said:


> hi friends, what is the meaning of frontloading the docs?
> saw it in many status, kindly help me understand..is it loading everything before the CO asks you?


Yup.


----------



## 189

alamin104 said:


> Hi
> I am planning to visit Australia for initial entry soon. However, I need some information on Malaysian transit visa requirement. As my flight connection is not at same airport in Kualalumpur, I will require a transit pass in Malaysia. Previously, Aus PR holders were sanctioned transit pass on arrival. I intend to travel by Biman to KLIA and then by AirAsia from LCCT (another terminal in KL) to Sydney.
> I tried googling and what I found is positive. (Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia - Transit without visa for citizens of Indian Sub Continental countries - Other Information)
> But there is also contradictory information in another web that only Malaysian Airliner (MA or AirAsia not Biman) travel is entertained and entry & exit point must be at the same terminal. (AirAsia | Latest news | Malaysia entry requirement)
> 
> Any PR holder with recent travel experience in Malaysia, can help me on this?


Malaysia has stopped issuing transit visa or on arrival Visa for non ASEAN n other unapproved countries.

Better apply a tourist visa for Malaysia cost u 50$ approx.

I can't see u r nationality coz using phone.


----------



## 189

alamin104 said:


> Yes you are right. Font loading the submission of documents before CO asks for it. I frontloaded my meds and then had to do it again due to long time waiting period for visa processing. Hope this helps.


Correct including form 80, there is no dedicated link for this form but upload it as is from side menu. that takes maximum time.


----------



## GaneshM

Almost another day goes by with no news. This is so so disheartening. Really dont know what the plan DIBP has for 189 ers. CO allocation and grants seems to be virtually suspended.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## huubang

Very frustrated. Indeed


----------



## amitferns

huubang said:


> Very frustrated. Indeed


Lets not lose heart guys. We are just a handful of us in this forum. No news here may not indicate that 189ers are on hold. Thinking positively, maybe documents are all in place and the direct grant maybe on the way. Fingers crossed.


----------



## huubang

amitferns said:


> Lets not lose heart guys. We are just a handful of us in this forum. No news here may not indicate that 189ers are on hold. Thinking positively, maybe documents are all in place and the direct grant maybe on the way. Fingers crossed.


We all know that we just can't help feeling frustrated. In fact, these are the longest days of my life so far...


----------



## austrailadream

GaneshM said:


> Almost another day goes by with no news. This is so so disheartening. Really dont know what the plan DIBP has for 189 ers. CO allocation and grants seems to be virtually suspended.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Not virtually. It seems to have really suspended. Why the hell they select thousands of people for the invite while they literally cannot deal with them when it comes to processing. It has been only little less than two months for me and I am not worried about that I am not getting a grant but guys from May are still having no sign of progress which of course directly says how many more months for me...sad thing is it is unknown. It it were known, say 6 months, we would be in better position and do other planing of our lives. It is hell frustrating seeing that no progress is coming through. Cannot focus on work and life. Everything has paused right there just because of 189. :amen:


----------



## GaneshM

austrailadream said:


> Not virtually. It seems to have really suspended. Why the hell they select thousands of people for the invite while they literally cannot deal with them when it comes to processing. It has been only little less than two months for me and I am not worried about that I am not getting a grant but guys from May are still having no sign of progress which of course directly says how many more months for me...sad thing is it is unknown. It it were known, say 6 months, we would be in better position and do other planing of our lives. It is hell frustrating seeing that no progress is coming through. Cannot focus on work and life. Everything has paused right there just because of 189. :amen:


Yes you are right. I think the time has come that they suspend this program forever (no offense for potential applicants). Even I am ready to withdraw out of all this provided I am given my visa application money back. This will pave the way for people who have already gone there to lead a peaceful and less fierce and competitive life. Bringing in more and more people with residency is just going to make matters worse. And then they are there to report the 'Worst unemployment history' article to the world in the newspapers. This is madness. There should be some method in the madness which would have made it worthwhile. Looks like they are burdened with applications. 

While I appreciate the job they are doing keeping their nerves, there should be some way to find out what your application is going through. Really frustrating this wait period. The minimum expectation is atleast let the client know the progress at each stage after having taken so much hefty visa fees. 

God bless DIBP and us.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## huubang

GaneshM said:


> Yes you are right. I think the time has come that they suspend this program forever (no offense for potential applicants). Even I am ready to withdraw out of all this provided I am given my visa application money back. This will pave the way for people who have already gone there to lead a peaceful and less fierce and competitive life. Bringing in more and more people with residency is just going to make matters worse. And then they are there to report the 'Worst unemployment history' article to the world in the newspapers. This is madness. There should be some method in the madness which would have made it worthwhile. Looks like they are burdened with applications.
> 
> While I appreciate the job they are doing keeping their nerves, there should be some way to find out what your application is going through. Really frustrating this wait period. The minimum expectation is atleast let the client know the progress at each stage after having taken so much hefty visa fees.
> 
> God bless DIBP and us.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


I'm sorry to disagree with you both on this. I don't think there is any kind of suspension happening. The invitation is still going all. The ball is rolling. In fact, they have reset the quota for ICT Business and System Analyst just in July. I thought I was among the last guys who got invited for this ANZSCO and all of a sudden they reset the quota. Now plenty of invitation is coming. If they stop the visa processing, it will be a disaster.


----------



## lovetosmack

alamin104 said:


> Hi
> I am planning to visit Australia for initial entry soon. However, I need some information on Malaysian transit visa requirement. As my flight connection is not at same airport in Kualalumpur, I will require a transit pass in Malaysia. Previously, Aus PR holders were sanctioned transit pass on arrival. I intend to travel by Biman to KLIA and then by AirAsia from LCCT (another terminal in KL) to Sydney.
> I tried googling and what I found is positive. (Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia - Transit without visa for citizens of Indian Sub Continental countries - Other Information)
> But there is also contradictory information in another web that only Malaysian Airliner (MA or AirAsia not Biman) travel is entertained and entry & exit point must be at the same terminal. (AirAsia | Latest news | Malaysia entry requirement)
> 
> Any PR holder with recent travel experience in Malaysia, can help me on this?


Looks like you will be entering their domestic land space & will be requiring a transit visa to be on a safe side.


----------



## tomato_juice

I have noticed that for the last 3-4 maybe more working days there weren't any 189 or grants. Any idea why it is a silence from DIBP?


----------



## GaneshM

tomato_juice said:


> I have noticed that for the last 3-4 maybe more working days there weren't any 189 or grants. Any idea why it is a silence from DIBP?


Mind you this is not out of frustration but they are fooling around with people's hard earned money. This is just a money-making business this all PR thing..noting more than that.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## huubang

GaneshM said:


> Mind you this is not out of frustration but they are fooling around with people's hard earned money. This is just a money-making business this all PR thing..noting more than that.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Ya... Take my hard earnt few thousands and then keep silient... sian


----------



## tomato_juice

Guys, just don't give up.  

Anyway it's a bit strange that no grants for the last several days. Neither 189 nor 190.


----------



## GaneshM

huubang said:


> Ya... Take my hard earnt few thousands and then keep silient... sian


Hi Hubbang,

Didnt know you were out for charity. Would have asked you to pay the visa fees had I know.  . Anyway jokes apart.. the wait is really really painful. I appreciate people who have had to wait for 6 months to 1 or 2 years. Hats off to their patience.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## tomato_juice

GaneshM, 

If it's not a secret what is your timeline?


----------



## lovetosmack

GaneshM said:


> Hi Hubbang,
> 
> Didnt know you were out for charity. Would have asked you to pay the visa fees had I know.  . Anyway jokes apart.. the wait is really really painful. I appreciate people who have had to wait for 6 months to 1 or 2 years. Hats off to their patience.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


He's referring to DIBP in the above comment and is showing the same frustration as you.


----------



## huubang

The right question now to ask is whether such silent period has ever happened before.


----------



## GaneshM

tomato_juice said:


> GaneshM,
> 
> If it's not a secret what is your timeline?


Don't believe in keeping any secrets. We are here to help out each other and share experiences 

Timelines :

Occupation Code: 261313
EOI: 1 Mar' 14
Invite: 28 April' 14
Visa Lodged: 18 May '14
PCC: 01 July' 14
Meds: 05 June' 14
CO: Not yet
Grant: Not yet

rgrds,
Ganesh Maheswary


----------



## tomato_juice

GaneshM said:


> Don't believe in keeping any secrets. We are here to help out each other and share experiences
> 
> Timelines :
> 
> Occupation Code: 261313
> EOI: 1 Mar' 14
> Invite: 28 April' 14
> Visa Lodged: 18 May '14
> PCC: 01 July' 14
> Meds: 05 June' 14
> CO: Not yet
> Grant: Not yet
> 
> rgrds,
> Ganesh Maheswary


Thank you 

In fact our timelines go hand by hand as I did visa lodge on 16th May, my PCC is dated from 19th June and eMedical is dated from 23rd June.


----------



## rockyrambo

austrailadream said:


> Not virtually. It seems to have really suspended. Why the hell they select thousands of people for the invite while they literally cannot deal with them when it comes to processing. It has been only little less than two months for me and I am not worried about that I am not getting a grant but guys from May are still having no sign of progress which of course directly says how many more months for me...sad thing is it is unknown. It it were known, say 6 months, we would be in better position and do other planing of our lives. It is hell frustrating seeing that no progress is coming through. Cannot focus on work and life. Everything has paused right there just because of 189. :amen:


Hey buddy, even I applied in the last week of June, 25th June, precisely..I am not expecting any CO to come before August..And everyone says that it might take around 2-3 months before the CO comes..So just keep some patience.. We have something to learn from 190 guys who waited for ages because 189 had higher priority. Don't worry..If we have paid the money, we will get it if everything is fine.. AU PR system is at least better than that of Canada..So, let's just keep our fingers crossed and keep everyone updated here..


----------



## arunm86

"Santy - applied on 22-June-2014 and grant today "

Thanks to gkvithia, Whats happening guys, i think santy applied for 190.


----------



## sumy08

Hi All,

In about how much time we can expect grant letter and VEVO status corrected which were a mistake from DIBP, my agent says he sent email to days back but no response so far.

Kindly let me know.


----------



## Hassan_001

My CO has asked me to provide Payslips and Bank Account Statement as a proof of my overseas employment. Now shall I provide him with those from the day I joined and opened my account at the bank or last 6 or 12 months will be sufficient??


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

HassanMorshed said:


> My CO has asked me to provide Payslips and Bank Account Statement as a proof of my overseas employment. Now shall I provide him with those from the day I joined and opened my account at the bank or last 6 or 12 months will be sufficient??


One payslip per quarter ongoing with corresponding quarterly bank statement showing credit of salary should work. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## rohit1_sharma

I see a lot of posts regarding long wait times for visa grants and would like to advise everyone here to stay calm as this has happened before as well and in the end everyone ended up with a grant, sooner or later. When I applied, there were certain people who applied after me and got grant before me. Plus a lot of people who got a grant a few months after me even though we all applied almost during the same week. The processing time keeps changing every few weeks and I believe it's normal and also based on the number of application they might be getting which is far more higher than the number of people we see on this forum. 

So just take the back seat and don't let any negative thoughts bring your energy down. PR is just the first step, there will be other bigger situations later such as Job Hunt and Settle down which can be far more frustrating than this wait. So just stay positive and I am pretty sure if you have provided genuine and appropriate evidence for the points you claimed during EOI, nothing can affect your Grant.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Hassan_001

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> One payslip per quarter ongoing with corresponding quarterly bank statement showing credit of salary should work.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Shall I ask about it to the CO? What is the maximum size of a file that I can upload? Since I've already gathered the payslips from the day I joined.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

HassanMorshed said:


> Shall I ask about it to the CO? What is the maximum size of a file that I can upload? Since I've already gathered the payslips from the day I joined.


File size maximum for each attachment is 5 mb. 

Use smallpdf website for shrinking size of your pdf files 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## kingcantona7

does anyone know whether u need Chest xray or full body check up for the medicals?
just called up the hospital and they asked me this question..wer do i get this information?


----------



## besthar

huubang said:


> Very frustrated. Indeed


we share same timelines ... 14th July lodgement.


----------



## 189

Who should do Medical check up after invite?
- Principal applicant

How about 
- Spouse?
- Minor dependent?

last time someone told me only applicant above 18, but i can see medical report against all including minor. This is same for character certificate.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

kingcantona7 said:


> does anyone know whether u need Chest xray or full body check up for the medicals?
> just called up the hospital and they asked me this question..wer do i get this information?


You can find the answer in my old post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/423818-263111-report-8.html#post3964513


----------



## rohit1_sharma

189 said:


> Who should do Medical check up after invite?
> - Principal applicant
> 
> How about
> - Spouse?
> - Minor dependent?
> 
> last time someone told me only applicant above 18, but i can see medical report against all including minor. This is same for character certificate.


All applicants included in your visa application need to get the medicals done. Children might be exempted from certain tests such as X-ray, Blood test, etc. (This will clearly show up in the form that will you will get while generating HAP ID).

PCC and Form 80 is only needed for applicants over 16 years of age unless specifically asked by the CO.


----------



## 189

Thanks


----------



## V&I

Hi, mates, I have a question regarding documentation. Is it necessary to upload payslip and bank statement? As an evidence of overseas work experience, I have loaded Superannuation Document showing regular payment made into a fund by an employee toward a future pension.


----------



## rohit1_sharma

V&I said:


> Hi, mates, I have a question regarding documentation. Is it necessary to upload payslip and bank statement? As an evidence of overseas work experience, I have loaded Superannuation Document showing regular payment made into a fund by an employee toward a future pension.


You can surely upload the superannuation statement as one of the proofs as there is no defined list of documents to be uploaded to prove overseas employment. If you have payslips then you can club them together in one document, one payslip per quarter as it strengthens your case. You can provide bank statement to the CO if asked later as an additional proof. Most of the times, Payslips, Superannuation statement, Tax Documents suffice.


----------



## kingcantona7

hi, just generated hap id's...the medical doc says about a series of questions, but does not mention which all tests to be done..
when i called the hospital, they asked if this is only chest xray or full body checkup..can someone help me understand this


----------



## rohit1_sharma

kingcantona7 said:


> hi, just generated hap id's...the medical doc says about a series of questions, but does not mention which all tests to be done..
> when i called the hospital, they asked if this is only chest xray or full body checkup..can someone help me understand this


When you answer all those questions and submit, you will see a page with HAP ID, if you scroll down that page, you will see the tests for each applicant. Also which hospital are you trying to speak to? Is it the hospital listed on the panel of DIBP, because the hospitals on the panel know everything and won't ask you these questions.

If you are in Bangalore, call Fortis Hospital, Bannergatta Road, Opp. IIM Bangalore. They are really good and helpful. Plus they know the whole process very well.

You can check for the hospitals on the panel at the link below:

https://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/India.aspx


----------



## kingcantona7

thanks rohit..actually i was thinking of the same hospital only..


----------



## rohit1_sharma

kingcantona7 said:


> thanks rohit..actually i was thinking of the same hospital only..


Cool, I got it done for myself, wife and my son (1 year old), my friend also got it done from Fortis along with his wife. I know a few more who went to Fortis and had a good experience. Try to go on a weekday as it will take less time.


----------



## TheExpatriate

V&I said:


> Hi, mates, I have a question regarding documentation. Is it necessary to upload payslip and bank statement? As an evidence of overseas work experience, I have loaded Superannuation Document showing regular payment made into a fund by an employee toward a future pension.


I think it's enough


----------



## Donavan

tomato_juice said:


> Thank you
> 
> In fact our timelines go hand by hand as I did visa lodge on 16th May, my PCC is dated from 19th June and eMedical is dated from 23rd June.


Guys I did my VISA app 2 days before you guys and I got my VISA over a month ago.


----------



## kingcantona7

normally how long does the process take after uploading of docs?


----------



## Vasu G

Here I am officially into 189 club.. 

Just now lodged my visa successfully. Time for some serious documentation ....


----------



## kingcantona7

welcome vasu..though im just a day old here


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> welcome vasu..though im just a day old here


Thank you King !!! :tea:


----------



## mah

Vasu G said:


> Here I am officially into 189 club..
> 
> Just now lodged my visa successfully. Time for some serious documentation ....



Congrats on receiving EOI invitation

Good luck


----------



## Vasu G

mah said:


> Congrats on receiving EOI invitation
> 
> Good luck


Thanks buddy !! 

Actually received invitation yesterday and lodged visa today..


----------



## GaneshM

Donavan said:


> Guys I did my VISA app 2 days before you guys and I got my VISA over a month ago.


Hi Donavan,

You are one of those lucky guys.That is what the whole irony is. No one knows the order\priority in which ( whom , how and when) they process the applications. Really getting scared now as I am nearing 3 months completion\wait after visa lodgement with absolutely no progress\communication\notification\intimation from DIBP. 

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## ryan11

Folks,

I am new here, new to the forum and the entire visa process, I have hired an agent, however I would like to know how the thing works, here is a summary of what I have gleaned from this forum and others so far, pls correct is I am wrong( I dont want my agewnt to take me for a ride, need to know everything my self)

Step 1) Education and Exsperience asseseement from Vetassess
Step 2) if the step 1 is positive, then Expression of interest to Austrlian embassy
Step 3) Invite from embassy
Step 4) Police clearance, Medical clearance etc and submission of visa processing
Step 5) Allocation of PR

Can the seniors here advise what is the difference between subclasses 190 and 189?

Also I have assessed myself and think I will generate 60 points, that is the minimum needed, so if the vetasses gives out a lower than expected score on the education and experience, can I reapply or appeal to provide them with my point of view.

I know ideally the agent do all the work, but I did like to know first hand if vetasses gives a lower score.


----------



## nickzhangnan

GaneshM said:


> Hi Hubbang, Didnt know you were out for charity. Would have asked you to pay the visa fees had I know.  . Anyway jokes apart.. the wait is really really painful. I appreciate people who have had to wait for 6 months to 1 or 2 years. Hats off to their patience. rgrds, GM.


Hi GM，I have a friend applied visa 190 on 9June and got direct grant on 12 Aug.i guess the rumor that most resource are assigned to 190 project is true.
Let's just be patient and wait our 189 visa，cheers！


----------



## haron110

*Same race*

Hi MAH,
Good to read your post and find someone with similarities; I applied last month same sub-class of yours but haven't upfront any document yet. Question is how about time-frame of our country...?

Regards,
Muhammad Haroon


----------



## manU22

Vasu G said:


> Here I am officially into 189 club..
> 
> Just now lodged my visa successfully. Time for some serious documentation ....


Welcome to the club and wish you a early grant.


----------



## huubang

up up


----------



## huubang

mah said:


> Congrats on receiving EOI invitation
> 
> Good luck


Can you please give me some support here


----------



## manU22

Welcome to this amazing forum. Please see my response inline. Others can also provide their views. Let know of further questions



ryan11 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am new here, new to the forum and the entire visa process, I have hired an agent, however I would like to know how the thing works, here is a summary of what I have gleaned from this forum and others so far, pls correct is I am wrong( I dont want my agewnt to take me for a ride, need to know everything my self)
> 
> Step 1) Education and Exsperience asseseement from Vetassess
> 
> *manU22: This is correct*
> 
> Step 2) if the step 1 is positive, then Expression of interest to Austrlian embassy
> 
> *manU22: Yes you need to through skillselect*
> 
> Step 3) Invite from embassy
> 
> *manU22: Yes thats right and it will be come as an email and status in skillselect changed*
> 
> *manU22:Step 3.1: Apply for visa through immi website*
> 
> Step 4) Police clearance, Medical clearance etc and submission of visa processing
> 
> *manU22: this is right, other than we can do pcc and medical before or after applying visa. *
> 
> Step 5) Allocation of PR
> 
> Can the seniors here advise what is the difference between subclasses 190 and 189?
> 
> *manU22: 190 is state specific and you would need to work their for 2 years. 189 you can work anywhere in Australia*
> 
> Also I have assessed myself and think I will generate 60 points, that is the minimum needed, so if the vetasses gives out a lower than expected score on the education and experience, can I reapply or appeal to provide them with my point of view.
> 
> *manU22: yes you can appeal: or apply for SS with 190*
> 
> I know ideally the agent do all the work, but I did like to know first hand if vetasses gives a lower score.


----------



## lovetosmack

ryan11 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am new here, new to the forum and the entire visa process, I have hired an agent, however I would like to know how the thing works, here is a summary of what I have gleaned from this forum and others so far, pls correct is I am wrong( I dont want my agewnt to take me for a ride, need to know everything my self)
> 
> Step 1) Education and Exsperience asseseement from Vetassess
> Step 2) if the step 1 is positive, then Expression of interest to Austrlian embassy
> Step 3) Invite from embassy
> Step 4) Police clearance, Medical clearance etc and submission of visa processing
> Step 5) Allocation of PR
> 
> Can the seniors here advise what is the difference between subclasses 190 and 189?
> 
> Also I have assessed myself and think I will generate 60 points, that is the minimum needed, so if the vetasses gives out a lower than expected score on the education and experience, can I reapply or appeal to provide them with my point of view.
> 
> I know ideally the agent do all the work, but I did like to know first hand if vetasses gives a lower score.


If you are doing it already, please don't spam the forum by posting your query in multiple threads. People will slowly start to ignore your queries assuming someone else on some other thread would have helped you already.

The difference between 189 & 190 depends on a lot of factors, listed below, in strongest first order
* Your Job code
* Your points score
* Your flexibility to live in a particular state for the first two years

What's your job code ? Re the vetassess outcome, post your query here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/138750-vetassess-skill-assessment-time.html


----------



## nagra007

huubang said:


> Up Up. Nobody here?


Hello,

:llama:


----------



## mah

Hello, 

i would like to join............let us keep an eye......


----------



## anujsoni

Vasu G said:


> Here I am officially into 189 club..
> 
> Just now lodged my visa successfully. Time for some serious documentation ....


Welcome Vasu!!! I know u waited long for invitation and now again wait period starts for the golden mail

Goodluck


----------



## mah

haron110 said:


> Hi MAH,
> Good to read your post and find someone with similarities; I applied last month same sub-class of yours but haven't upfront any document yet. Question is how about time-frame of our country...?
> 
> Regards,
> Muhammad Haroon


Hi Haron,

I can see your location is OMAN, therefore, we can assume time frame 12 to 18 weeks. That is what i have observed with few applicants from Dubai.

Please try to upload documents as soon as possible in order to ensure faster grant.

Good luck


----------



## joyshibu

OMG wait kills... When will I get CO and grant. .


----------



## vikz_au

mah said:


> Hi Haron,
> 
> I can see your location is OMAN, therefore, we can assume time frame 12 to 18 weeks. That is what i have observed with few applicants from Dubai.
> 
> Please try to upload documents as soon as possible in order to ensure faster grant.
> 
> Good luck


Hi Guys,

I have lodged my visa on 11th june under 190 category. Could you please tell me, is it possible to upload PCC & medicals before the CO is assigned. 

If yes, what is the method because I assume we need some ID. Or is it better to wait for CO to ask for it.

Your guidance will be highly appreciable.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Visionary

Dear members,
i am unable to find original birth certificate to scan and upload, however i have a notorized copy of it , can it be used instead ?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

vikz_au said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 11th june under 190 category. Could you please tell me, is it possible to upload PCC & medicals before the CO is assigned.
> 
> If yes, what is the method because I assume we need some ID. Or is it better to wait for CO to ask for it.
> 
> Your guidance will be highly appreciable.
> 
> Kind Regards,


Hi, 

Yes you can arrange for pcc and get done with medicals before co Allocation that will help your getting your grant faster. 

For arranging your medicals. 


Log on to your immigration account and there would be a link stating Organize Your Health checkup, it will lead you to a questionnaire and after answering the questions you will be taken to the page where you can generate your medical letter which will have a HAP ID. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## huubang

mah said:


> Hello,
> 
> i would like to join............let us keep an eye......


Cheers man. Invite more people here.

As a tiny update, I had a peek into PomsOz forum and people there are also waiting like us... So still got hope!


----------



## mah

you are certainly correct, people are waiting eagerly. 

I guess, 189 applicants from 2nd week of May have still not been completed.

we have to wait a lot...................... 

Good luck


----------



## Vasu G

anujsoni said:


> Welcome Vasu!!! I know u waited long for invitation and now again wait period starts for the golden mail
> 
> Goodluck


Thank you anujsoni !!

Rightly so, but this wait feels something different.  

Will be busy for 3-4 weeks in uploading all the required documents one by one. Moreover, prepared my mind to wait for 3 months.  :fingerscrossed: layball:


----------



## ankita009jain

sunilreddy said:


> Hi Brother ...
> 
> Don't worry about it ...
> 
> May be a direct grant is waiting for you in a week or so..
> 
> 189 processing time is 3 months, and it is taking up to 4 months for some applications.
> 
> You will definitely get your grant by the end of this month. i.e 31st August 2014
> 
> My agent lodged some applications in April, May also
> 
> April applicants have got their Visa, and for some who lodged their visa in May 2nd week have also got their visas. Those who lodged their 189 visa applications from May 3rd week are waiting for their grant.
> 
> So, don't worry about it.
> 
> A lucky day is very near to you..
> 
> Be positive ...


Hey thanks so much! Your words made me very positive! Much blessings to you!


----------



## ankita009jain

manU22 said:


> Logically even I think so. Thank you..


Guys.. I really hope all what you guys are saying comes true!


----------



## rahulkap1

anujsoni said:


> Welcome Vasu!!! I know u waited long for invitation and now again wait period starts for the golden mail
> 
> Goodluck


Dear Vasu, please advise the way you made payment. I am still struggling with the way to make payment. Inquired ICICI & HDFC for debit/ credit card limit increase. But nothing helped. Also I asked if can make an FD for higher amount than txn amount, even then they were fussy about it. Please suggest how you make it.


----------



## ankita009jain

sas119 said:


> Hi ManU22,
> 
> No i have never step my foot on Aussie soil before. I don't think there is any correlation with that.. They just seem to be going slow for reasons unknown.. We both share the same SOL & lodgement date and status thus far..We should converge.. I afm thinking if I dont hear anything in this week, I am gonna call them on next Monday which would be my 91st day from visa lodgement to know wats going on.By the way are you in OZ right now or you are now applying as an offshore applicant outside Australia ??


Hi People

My story is same as yours.. do ket ne jnow if any of u get ur letters.. I ll also call dibp in 18th aug+


----------



## anujsoni

rahulkap1 said:


> Dear Vasu, please advise the way you made payment. I am still struggling with the way to make payment. Inquired ICICI & HDFC for debit/ credit card limit increase. But nothing helped. Also I asked if can make an FD for higher amount than txn amount, even then they were fussy about it. Please suggest how you make it.


Hi Rahul

Go to your nearest ICICI bank branch & ask for travel card. They will make it in an hour if u already have account in icici bank. Else open an account and keep sufficient balance in ur account for making trxn. Also make sure that u have enough balance in your travel card as they(DIBP) will levy service tax on the fees(i think its 2% of the fees). In my case i forgot that and had to go again for addition of the balance amount.
Hope it helps

Goodluck!!

Anuj


----------



## Vasu G

rahulkap1 said:


> Dear Vasu, please advise the way you made payment. I am still struggling with the way to make payment. Inquired ICICI & HDFC for debit/ credit card limit increase. But nothing helped. Also I asked if can make an FD for higher amount than txn amount, even then they were fussy about it. Please suggest how you make it.


I made it from my OZ friend's debit card. 

I think few people in the forum paid it through travel card (Only AUD). You can visit nearest ICICI bank and ask for a travel card with only AUD (not multi currency). Most of branches would ask for your Visa / flight ticket. But some people managed to get it without these. You can request them or if you know somebody in ICICI will help. 

BTW are you from Delhi ?


----------



## rahulkap1

Vasu G said:


> I made it from my OZ friend's debit card.
> 
> I think few people in the forum paid it through travel card (Only AUD). You can visit nearest ICICI bank and ask for a travel card with only AUD (not multi currency). Most of branches would ask for your Visa / flight ticket. But some people managed to get it without these. You can request them or if you know somebody in ICICI will help.
> d
> BTW are you from Delhi ?


Thanks Vasu & ANUJ
I am from Delhi, I asked ICICI and HDFC both for travel card but they both said travel card can be used only for shopping but not for any fee payment online. That's why I didn't go for it.


----------



## Vasu G

rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks Vasu & ANUJ
> I am from Delhi, I asked ICICI and HDFC both for travel card but they both said travel card can be used only for shopping but not for any fee payment online. That's why I didn't go for it.


I personally know people, who paid through travel cards. Bank people don't know that it can be used for visa payment. I would suggest you to take it even though they say it for only shopping. Make sure you take only AUD currency card.

All the best. !!!


----------



## ryan11

lovetosmack said:


> If you are doing it already, please don't spam the forum by posting your query in multiple threads. People will slowly start to ignore your queries assuming someone else on some other thread would have helped you already.
> 
> The difference between 189 & 190 depends on a lot of factors, listed below, in strongest first order
> * Your Job code
> * Your points score
> * Your flexibility to live in a particular state for the first two years
> 
> What's your job code ? Re the vetassess outcome, post your query here


Apologies, but you are mistaken, this is the only thread I have posted my query on.
My job code is 224111. I guess there is a mountain of documentation that my agent is asking for, so it will be some time before I can post my vetasses result.
(BTW docs the agent is asking for are: All my marksheets and degree certificates from 10th onwards, all previous years Form 16 and/or bank statement, Salary slip - not sure how much of these I have, experience letters from all previous employers- luckily I have all)

So these are the kind of queries I will be having, as I know that agents ask for some documents which may not be really relevant, but it helps them to show an elaborate body of work done by them to jack up prices.


----------



## ryan11

manU22 said:


> Welcome to this amazing forum. Please see my response inline. Others can also provide their views. Let know of further questions


Thanks manU22, much appreciate it.


----------



## anujsoni

rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks Vasu & ANUJ
> I am from Delhi, I asked ICICI and HDFC both for travel card but they both said travel card can be used only for shopping but not for any fee payment online. That's why I didn't go for it.


NO ....you can use that for payment of fees. They said the same thing to me but it worked in my case. No problem go ahead with travel card.....it will work 100%

Goodluck!!


----------



## manU22

anujsoni said:


> NO ....you can use that for payment of fees. They said the same thing to me but it worked in my case. No problem go ahead with travel card.....it will work 100%
> 
> Goodluck!!


You can use ICICI AUD Travel card to make the payment, as a matter of fact I used the same. Please do not get Multicurrency card from any bank it wont work for Immi website. I had the problem initially when ICICI gave me mutlicurrency instead of AUD Travel Card.


----------



## manU22

ryan11 said:


> Apologies, but you are mistaken, this is the only thread I have posted my query on.
> My job code is 224111. I guess there is a mountain of documentation that my agent is asking for, so it will be some time before I can post my vetasses result.
> (BTW docs the agent is asking for are: All my marksheets and degree certificates from 10th onwards, all previous years Form 16 and/or bank statement, Salary slip - not sure how much of these I have, experience letters from all previous employers- luckily I have all)
> 
> So these are the kind of queries I will be having, as I know that agents ask for some documents which may not be really relevant, but it helps them to show an elaborate body of work done by them to jack up prices.


Your agent must be asking for the above to provide enough evidence for your visa processing and nothing else. I have myself uploaded all these for my application. Its an understanding that its better to provide as much documents we can to support our claim though few might seen redundant initially. You are welcome to put your queries here.


----------



## manU22

ankita009jain said:


> Hi People
> 
> My story is same as yours.. do ket ne jnow if any of u get ur letters.. I ll also call dibp in 18th aug+


Just want to know how you guys planning to call -> Skype, internet phone etc or ??


----------



## anujsoni

manU22 said:


> You can use ICICI AUD Travel card to make the payment, as a matter of fact I used the same. Please do not get Multicurrency card from any bank it wont work for Immi website. I had the problem initially when ICICI gave me mutlicurrency instead of AUD Travel Card.


Yes it has to be in AUD


----------



## rahulkap1

Thank you very much vasu, ANUJ & manu for your instant help & suggestions. This forum is amazing, seems we all sitting together n discussing. Will visit ICICI tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## BigM

ryan11 said:


> Apologies, but you are mistaken, this is the only thread I have posted my query on.
> My job code is 224111. I guess there is a mountain of documentation that my agent is asking for, so it will be some time before I can post my vetasses result.
> (BTW docs the agent is asking for are: All my marksheets and degree certificates from 10th onwards, all previous years Form 16 and/or bank statement, Salary slip - not sure how much of these I have, experience letters from all previous employers- luckily I have all)
> 
> So these are the kind of queries I will be having, as I know that agents ask for some documents which may not be really relevant, but it helps them to show an elaborate body of work done by them to jack up prices.


Hey man Relax !! some seniors here have invested a lot of time n brain here,so they tend to be bossy but most of them are kind people.

Regarding your query about the documents...yes u need to do a lot of paperwork.....every milestone in education and career needs to be documented.


----------



## ryan11

manU22 said:


> Your agent must be asking for the above to provide enough evidence for your visa processing and nothing else. I have myself uploaded all these for my application. Its an understanding that its better to provide as much documents we can to support our claim though few might seen redundant initially. You are welcome to put your queries here.


Thanks ManU22, I will be lost without you seniors.


----------



## lovetosmack

rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks Vasu & ANUJ
> I am from Delhi, I asked ICICI and HDFC both for travel card but they both said travel card can be used only for shopping but not for any fee payment online. That's why I didn't go for it.


Hmmm.. It's a travel card. You can't tell them you will pay visa fees or use it to cut apples. You need to tell them what they wanna hear. 

You can later use it for whatever reason you want to use it for. Gotta outsmart then in the next branch you are trying please.


----------



## lovetosmack

ryan11 said:


> Apologies, but you are mistaken, this is the only thread I have posted my query on.
> My job code is 224111. I guess there is a mountain of documentation that my agent is asking for, so it will be some time before I can post my vetasses result.
> (BTW docs the agent is asking for are: All my marksheets and degree certificates from 10th onwards, all previous years Form 16 and/or bank statement, Salary slip - not sure how much of these I have, experience letters from all previous employers- luckily I have all)
> 
> So these are the kind of queries I will be having, as I know that agents ask for some documents which may not be really relevant, but it helps them to show an elaborate body of work done by them to jack up prices.





BigM said:


> Hey man Relax !! some seniors here have invested a lot of time n brain here,so they tend to be bossy but most of them are kind people.
> 
> Regarding your query about the documents...yes u need to do a lot of paperwork.....every milestone in education and career needs to be documented.


I apologize. Like I said, I'm not sure if it was you anyways. I remember reading similar question somewhere else. It's just that some talk straight to the point. Did you find out if it's a 189 or 190 your agent is doing for you?


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

mah said:


> Hi Haron,
> 
> I can see your location is OMAN, therefore, we can assume time frame 12 to 18 weeks. That is what i have observed with few applicants from Dubai.
> 
> Please try to upload documents as soon as possible in order to ensure faster grant.
> 
> Good luck


Does visa grant time vary from country to country, If yes then what is the time frame for Bangladeshi Applicants? Please share from your experience.


----------



## TeamRanger

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Does visa grant time vary from country to country, If yes then what is the time frame for Bangladeshi Applicants? Please share from your experience.


There is a thread with updates on Bangladeshi applicants here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?p=1215787


----------



## Visionary

Any aplicants from Saudi Arabia? How long is the grant time normally ?


----------



## manU22

*CO Contact*

Hi All,

The CO (AF) contacted me today for "REQUEST FOR INFORMATION - DETAILED INFORMATION". Can you please suggest what can be provided. I had uploaded documents for each employment along with my visa but seems the CO is asking again. 

*EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT*

Evidence of Overseas Work Experience

Please provide detailed duty statements issued by ABC and XYZ (for the duration of your
claimed employment). Evidence provided to date does not list the duties that you were
performing in each position.

Please respond to what can I provide as I have already attached role and responsibilities with my application. Have they missed seeing the same?

Thanks in advance!!!
manU22


----------



## sas119

manU22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The CO (AF) contacted me today for "REQUEST FOR INFORMATION - DETAILED INFORMATION". Can you please suggest what can be provided. I had uploaded documents for each employment along with my visa but seems the CO is asking again.
> 
> *EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT*
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> 
> Please provide detailed duty statements issued by ABC and XYZ (for the duration of your
> claimed employment). Evidence provided to date does not list the duties that you were
> performing in each position.
> 
> Please respond to what can I provide as I have already attached role and responsibilities with my application. Have they missed seeing the same?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> manU22


Manu22,

Congratulations on the CO allocation.. Atleast there is some movement in your case unlike that of others. From your post it looks like CO is interested in knowing what duties you were performing at your workplaces.. 

I suggest please attach the statutory declarations soft copies that you had submitted to ACS during skills assessment. Upload the same to Immiaccount and also attach it to CO's email and reply to him/her..

Others can advise what else you might require to submit.. I dont think it would be necessary to provide payslips as CO is interested in knowing duties performed at work not proof or dates of employment

Goodluck !!!


----------



## ryan11

lovetosmack said:


> I apologize. Like I said, I'm not sure if it was you anyways. I remember reading similar question somewhere else. It's just that some talk straight to the point. Did you find out if it's a 189 or 190 your agent is doing for you?


its alright mate. My agent has told me that both 189/190 are applicable, but my hunch is that it will go for 189.


----------



## amitferns

manU22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The CO (AF) contacted me today for "REQUEST FOR INFORMATION - DETAILED INFORMATION". Can you please suggest what can be provided. I had uploaded documents for each employment along with my visa but seems the CO is asking again.
> 
> EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> 
> Please provide detailed duty statements issued by ABC and XYZ (for the duration of your
> claimed employment). Evidence provided to date does not list the duties that you were
> performing in each position.
> 
> Please respond to what can I provide as I have already attached role and responsibilities with my application. Have they missed seeing the same?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> manU22


Have you held various positions in an organization? Are they asking you to state roles and responsibilities in each position you held?


----------



## austrailadream

manU22 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The CO (AF) contacted me today for "REQUEST FOR INFORMATION - DETAILED INFORMATION". Can you please suggest what can be provided. I had uploaded documents for each employment along with my visa but seems the CO is asking again.
> 
> *EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT*
> 
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> 
> Please provide detailed duty statements issued by ABC and XYZ (for the duration of your
> claimed employment). Evidence provided to date does not list the duties that you were
> performing in each position.
> 
> Please respond to what can I provide as I have already attached role and responsibilities with my application. Have they missed seeing the same?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> manU22


Congrats. Finally things seem to have started moving a bit. I on the other day read a thread in an another forum someone saying that his CO told him that most of the Immi Crew have delved into 190 and would be catching up with 189 soon. That gives at least some message to all of us who have been waiting on 189. I guess in couple weeks we might be seeing things moving as usual. I am waiting for the month of September to see some progress in my file.


----------



## eva-aus1

I did it through ICICI travel card ,it depends on how the person you are liaising with takes your case.Basically travel card can be used in the respective countries websites for E commerce application , if you take AUD card so you can pay your fee using travecardl in immiacount. 

I would suggest you to go to a small branch , where there is not much of crowd and not many customers , that may help.It is possible for them to take your invitation letter copy as a proof and also you may convince them telling your visa will reach in one month or so..I am getting calls from the BM of ICICI at times to ensure I do not forget give them Visa copy once I have it.

Tks,
Eva




rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks Vasu & ANUJ
> I am from Delhi, I asked ICICI and HDFC both for travel card but they both said travel card can be used only for shopping but not for any fee payment online. That's why I didn't go for it.


----------



## gkvithia

t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,

thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.

processed by team 23 adelaide

DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amitferns

gkvithia said:


> t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide
> 
> DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


Congrats


----------



## Usha Abhilash

gkvithia said:


> t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide
> 
> DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


Congrats !!


----------



## Vasu G

gkvithia said:


> t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide
> 
> DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


Many congratulations !!!! :clap2:


----------



## Nishbhar

gkvithia said:


> t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide
> 
> DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!!


----------



## bins2013

rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks Vasu & ANUJ
> I am from Delhi, I asked ICICI and HDFC both for travel card but they both said travel card can be used only for shopping but not for any fee payment online. That's why I didn't go for it.


My friend paid with HDFC travel card. For this card you can enable e-commerce option online, and then you can use it for online payment. Make sure this card is AUD card. Not multi currency. There is no e-commerce option for HDFC multi currency card.


----------



## Hassan_001

Anyone from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia did his medical exams recently? Kindly answer the following queries of mine:

1) Which one is better Dr. Sulaimaniah or Al Wurood Centre to perform the test?
2) Usually what kinds of tests they do? Do they ask you to put off your clothes and check your body (atleast the upper part)?
3) When I was 5 yrs old, I had a kidney operation. Shall I inform about it or hide this info? Will it be a problem if I tell the doctor about it? I'm scared what if they see the cut if they check my body??!!
4) Usually how long they take to upload the result from the day you complete the tests?


----------



## tirupoti

HassanMorshed said:


> Anyone from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia did his medical exams recently? Kindly answer the following queries of mine:
> 
> 1) Which one is better Dr. Sulaimaniah or Al Wurood Centre to perform the test?
> 2) Usually what kinds of tests they do? Do they ask you to put off your clothes and check your body (atleast the upper part)?
> 3) When I was 5 yrs old, I had a kidney operation. Shall I inform about it or hide this info? Will it be a problem if I tell the doctor about it? I'm scared what if they see the cut if they check my body??!!
> 4) Usually how long they take to upload the result from the day you complete the tests?


Dear brother, 
2. It depends on the case and the doctor. But in many cases they tell the examinee to take of all the clothes.
3. NEVER think of hiding any information to the panel doctors or immigration department. So just reveal everything you think you should let them know. 
4. Usually the result is updated within a week in case you clear everything in the first iteration.


----------



## GaneshM

gkvithia said:


> t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide
> 
> DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


congratsssssssssss GK. Time to celebrate.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## anujsoni

gkvithia said:


> t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide
> 
> DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


Congrats dear!!!!


----------



## Ns1988

gkvithia said:


> t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide
> 
> DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


Many Congratulations


----------



## psuresh0207

*Finalised*

Hi All May applicants,

It will be a big relief to know that the queue has started moving now. I have just now checked the status and it has changed to Finalised and there is a Granted remark next to our names when I went into the application.

I guess you will also get it today or tomorrow. All the best guys.

-Suresh.


----------



## bdapplicant

Great to see an Internal Auditor here. The applicants of Internal Auditor is relatively very low. I am also from the same SOL and applied for 189. Anyway, best of luck for your vetassess outcome.



Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats !!


----------



## GaneshM

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi All May applicants,
> 
> It will be a big relief to know that the queue has started moving now. I have just now checked the status and it has changed to Finalised and there is a Granted remark next to our names when I went into the application.
> 
> I guess you will also get it today or tomorrow. All the best guys.
> 
> -Suresh.


Congratulations Suresh. So no CO. Direct Grant it is. Great. Has the grant letter been generated ? Can you please share the team from which you received the grant ? Have you received official communication from DIBP by mail ?

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## psuresh0207

GaneshM said:


> Congratulations Suresh. So no CO. Direct Grant it is. Great. Has the grant letter been generated ? Can you please share the team from which you received the grant ? Have you received official communication from DIBP by mail ?
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Got the grant letter as well just now. Its Adelaide gsm team 2 as per the mail id given. My agent got the communication and he forwarded me this. 

After all this wait, i wanted a direct grant and it is a big relief now. Hope others from May along with you Ganesh also have the Direct grant today itself.

-Suresh


----------



## GaneshM

psuresh0207 said:


> Got the grant letter as well just now. Its Adelaide gsm team 2 as per the mail id given. My agent got the communication and he forwarded me this.
> 
> After all this wait, i wanted a direct grant and it is a big relief now. Hope others from May along with you Ganesh also have the Direct grant today itself.
> 
> -Suresh


Thats nice. Congrats again. I will keep everyone posted on my case. Till then will keep fingers crossed. Thanks Suresh.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## psuresh0207

GaneshM said:


> Thats nice. Congrats again. I will keep everyone posted on my case. Till then will keep fingers crossed. Thanks Suresh.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Thank You Ganesh.


----------



## Ns1988

psuresh0207 said:


> Got the grant letter as well just now. Its Adelaide gsm team 2 as per the mail id given. My agent got the communication and he forwarded me this.
> 
> After all this wait, i wanted a direct grant and it is a big relief now. Hope others from May along with you Ganesh also have the Direct grant today itself.
> 
> -Suresh


Congratulations on your grant. Its a ray of hope for all of us


----------



## psuresh0207

I would like to thank each and everyone on this forum and the moderators for handling such a treasure(forum) for all of us. 

I was initially wondering if i can go for a PR and with those thoughts, i met my agent to start the process. After a few days came to this forum and by the end of the process, I was in a position to know my status even before my agent.

This forum is the best thing to happen in my way to PR.

-Suresh.


----------



## fullerms

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi All May applicants,
> 
> It will be a big relief to know that the queue has started moving now. I have just now checked the status and it has changed to Finalised and there is a Granted remark next to our names when I went into the application.
> 
> I guess you will also get it today or tomorrow. All the best guys.
> 
> -Suresh.


Congrats. Is yours a 189 or 190 visa?


----------



## sas119

psuresh0207 said:


> I would like to thank each and everyone on this forum and the moderators for handling such a treasure(forum) for all of us.
> 
> I was initially wondering if i can go for a PR and with those thoughts, i met my agent to start the process. After a few days came to this forum and by the end of the process, I was in a position to know my status even before my agent.
> 
> This forum is the best thing to happen in my way to PR.
> 
> -Suresh.


Congratulations suresh and gkvithia, way to go. Cheers


----------



## huubang

Hi All,

For those who got the grant, please don't forget to update the spreadsheet


----------



## huubang

The May folks are rolling now


----------



## rocknrockynu

Hi bro,

am taking ielts test and searching for materials for ielts and how you got 8 bands pls tell me


----------



## AussiePR

gkvithia said:


> t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide
> 
> DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


Congrats gkvithia!


----------



## huubang

rocknrockynu said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> am taking ielts test and searching for materials for ielts and how you got 8 bands pls tell me


Just try a lot of practice tests and figure out why you get the answers wrong...


----------



## AussiePR

psuresh0207 said:


> Got the grant letter as well just now. Its Adelaide gsm team 2 as per the mail id given. My agent got the communication and he forwarded me this.
> 
> After all this wait, i wanted a direct grant and it is a big relief now. Hope others from May along with you Ganesh also have the Direct grant today itself.
> 
> -Suresh


Congrats Suresh!! I am eagerly waiting for mine now... Lodged my application just a couple of weeks after you on 3rd June... With the 189 applications being picked up now, hope to get a grant soon.


----------



## jainath

*Same here*

Hi ,

Same here ..lodged on July 4th ..stil waiting for CO

Thanks,
J


----------



## satishkhatri

Hi,
DIBP confirmed that medical clearances have been received. Please suggest what is expected next and by when?

Visa Application Lodged on 24th March, 2014
CO Assigned on 21st July, 2014
Medicals done on 29th July, 2014

Regards,
Satish


----------



## huubang

jainath said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Same here ..lodged on July 4th ..stil waiting for CO
> 
> Thanks,
> J
> 
> Visa 189 | ICT Business Analyst | IELTS 7.5 | EOI 65 pts | Invitation June 2014 | Visa Lodged 4 July | All Docs Uploaded 24 July| Waiting for CO :fingerscrossed:


Waiting waiting.................................................... long long long long:israel:


----------



## Shells2012

huubang said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I start this thread for those who lodged your 189 visa in July. Let's keep track!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Huu Bang



Hi...I too submitted my application around same time as yours....Let us know if there's any progress in ur application. I'll keep u guys updated with mine too :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sumy08

Guys, Can we communicate with DIBP directly post visa grant or it has to be via agent ?

I need to get my details in grant letter corrected, although my agent says he have already sent an email but it's not yet updated.

Shall I write a mail myself or I have to wait a few more days ?


----------



## GaneshM

Who are the 189er's waiting having visa lodge date between 10-20 May 2014 ? I know psuresh was one who already got a grant. Its me who is waiting. Let's gather together. We still have 2 more working days to go in this week. Lets hope we hear something on CO allocation or direct grant in the couple of days to come as we are nearing 90 days from visa lodge date.

rgrds,
GM


----------



## ankita009jain

Hi People,

My hands are trembling while I write this... dont know how I should express my hapinesss..

Direct grant it is!!!! So happy!


----------



## vikz_au

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you can arrange for pcc and get done with medicals before co Allocation that will help your getting your grant faster.
> 
> For arranging your medicals.
> 
> 
> Log on to your immigration account and there would be a link stating Organize Your Health checkup, it will lead you to a questionnaire and after answering the questions you will be taken to the page where you can generate your medical letter which will have a HAP ID.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep



Thanks Deep for the information. But I have found the below information:

_"If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application."_

Ref: https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm

So, I think its better to wait for CO to ask for it. What do you suggest?

Kind Regards,


----------



## Hassan_001

Wait for the CO.
The CO will send you the HAP ID and ask you if any particular thing is required.


----------



## Ker2Aus

ankita009jain said:


> Hi People,
> 
> My hands are trembling while I write this... dont know how I should express my hapinesss..
> 
> Direct grant it is!!!! So happy!


Congrats Ankita


----------



## GaneshM

ankita009jain said:


> Hi People,
> 
> My hands are trembling while I write this... dont know how I should express my hapinesss..
> 
> Direct grant it is!!!! So happy!


Many many congratulations Ankita. Another May 2014 applicant bites the dust . Jokes apart.. Can you let us know when you received the notification and what your occupation code is ? All May 189ers are on a roll. God please have some mercy on me and show me the way . I have been waiting patiently.. do not disappoint me 

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## haron110

*Unsure about Paki time-frame...*



vikz_au said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 11th june under 190 category. Could you please tell me, is it possible to upload PCC & medicals before the CO is assigned.
> 
> If yes, what is the method because I assume we need some ID. Or is it better to wait for CO to ask for it.
> 
> Your guidance will be highly appreciable.
> 
> Kind Regards,


A'salam-o-Alikum!
Friend, as mentioned by DEEPSLOGIN yes we can front load all the documents including PCC & Meds. But but but the problem is we aren't quite sure about CO allocation. The trend for few applying from GCC is good as mentioned by MAH as well.

I found one thread something like "Timelines for Pakistani applicant" that's horrible if you had a look to it.

@ MAH: have you seen that Paki thread?
@DEEPSLOGIN: Sir, do you have an idea about Pakistani applicants as well applying from GCC??? Your guidance appreciated.


Regards,
Haroon


----------



## austrailadream

austrailadream said:


> Congrats. Finally things seem to have started moving a bit. I on the other day read a thread in an another forum someone saying that his CO told him that most of the Immi Crew have delved into 190 and would be catching up with 189 soon. That gives at least some message to all of us who have been waiting on 189. I guess in couple weeks we might be seeing things moving as usual. I am waiting for the month of September to see some progress in my file.


What I said earlier today seems to be proved as truth. Things seem to have got the pace.....June Folks, sit tight and keep en eye on your e-mail so that you do not miss any mail.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

vikz_au said:


> Thanks Deep for the information. But I have found the below information:
> 
> "If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application."
> 
> Ref: https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm
> 
> So, I think its better to wait for CO to ask for it. What do you suggest?
> 
> Kind Regards,


Yes, You should use my health declarations if you have paid visa fees. 

After you have paid visa fees you must be able to log in to your immigration account and there you need to click on organise you health check up. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## Ns1988

ankita009jain said:


> Hi People,
> 
> My hands are trembling while I write this... dont know how I should express my hapinesss..
> 
> Direct grant it is!!!! So happy!


Congratulations on your grant ankita009jain..  can u share ur code pls ?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

haron110 said:


> A'salam-o-Alikum!
> Friend, as mentioned by DEEPSLOGIN yes we can front load all the documents including PCC & Meds. But but but the problem is we aren't quite sure about CO allocation. The trend for few applying from GCC is good as mentioned by MAH as well.
> 
> I found one thread something like "Timelines for Pakistani applicant" that's horrible if you had a look to it.
> 
> @ MAH: have you seen that Paki thread?
> @DEEPSLOGIN: Sir, do you have an idea about Pakistani applicants as well applying from GCC??? Your guidance appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Haroon


Sorry Bhaijaan, 

Don't have any idea about it.. I hope our Pakistan friends can help. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## sunilreddy

ankita009jain said:


> Hi People,
> 
> My hands are trembling while I write this... dont know how I should express my hapinesss..
> 
> Direct grant it is!!!! So happy!





Congrats .......


----------



## AussiePR

ankita009jain said:


> Hi People,
> 
> My hands are trembling while I write this... dont know how I should express my hapinesss..
> 
> Direct grant it is!!!! So happy!


Congrats Ankita! With you all the best for Oz life!!


----------



## eva-aus1

Wow .. finally some good news.. all the best guyss!!

tks,
Eva


----------



## mah




----------



## psuresh0207

fullerms said:


> Congrats. Is yours a 189 or 190 visa?


Thank You fullerms. It is 189.

-Suresh.


----------



## ankita009jain

ns1988 said:


> congratulations on your grant ankita009jain..  can u share ur code pls ?



233411


----------



## psuresh0207

sas119 said:


> Congratulations suresh and gkvithia, way to go. Cheers


Thank You sas119.

-Suresh.


----------



## psuresh0207

AussiePR said:


> Congrats Suresh!! I am eagerly waiting for mine now... Lodged my application just a couple of weeks after you on 3rd June... With the 189 applications being picked up now, hope to get a grant soon.


Thank You AussiePR. You will also get the grant soon as they have started with 189 now.

-Suresh.


----------



## psuresh0207

ankita009jain said:


> Hi People,
> 
> My hands are trembling while I write this... dont know how I should express my hapinesss..
> 
> Direct grant it is!!!! So happy!


Congrats Ankita. Have a blast.

-Suresh.


----------



## taniska

Hello All,

Need some advise.
I got invite for 189 on 11-Aug. But currently my 457 is in progress, medicals everything completed before a week and awaiting a grant. So I have to wait for that to come before lodging PR(189). And also after getting 457 most probably I may travel within another 1 month. So have below confusions. Note- I have time till 11-Oct to lodge my Visa.

1. Is it better to lodge 189 application from AUS or can I lodge it from here and go? Any difference?
2. Can get India PCC from AUS. Is it an easy process?
3. Medicals, can I do it in advance?
4. All docs required, if I get the notaries in India then can I use them while lodging the 189 from Australia.

Can anyone advise on the best way to proceed. My plan is to lodge 189 immediately after landing in AUS. Like to know the Advantages and Disadvantages..

Also, please share the list of documents required to lodge the 189. I want to keep them ready.
Hope even if I click on 'Apply Visa' from EOI, until I pay the fees and submit it won't be considered as lodged.

Thanks.


----------



## RR01

taniska said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need some advise.
> I got invite for 189 on 11-Aug. But currently my 457 is in progress, medicals everything completed before a week and awaiting a grant. So I have to wait for that to come before lodging PR(189). And also after getting 457 most probably I may travel within another 1 month. So have below confusions. Note- I have time till 11-Oct to lodge my Visa.
> 
> 1. Is it better to lodge 189 application from AUS or can I lodge it from here and go? Any difference?
> 2. Can get India PCC from AUS. Is it an easy process?
> 3. Medicals, can I do it in advance?
> 4. All docs required, if I get the notaries in India then can I use them while lodging the 189 from Australia.
> 
> Can anyone advise on the best way to proceed. My plan is to lodge 189 immediately after landing in AUS. Like to know the Advantages and Disadvantages..
> 
> Also, please share the list of documents required to lodge the 189. I want to keep them ready.
> Hope even if I click on 'Apply Visa' from EOI, until I pay the fees and submit it won't be considered as lodged.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Taniska,
In my opinion, 

1. Better wait for your 457 before you lodge your application

2. You can lodge it from australia if you could prepare all the docs before you come to Aus

3. You can get Indian PCC from australia - through VFS

4. you can use the notarized doc which you get from india. also if you miss any docs you can get it certified in aus by a justice of peace(JP).

Seniors please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## mah

haron110 said:


> A'salam-o-Alikum!
> Friend, as mentioned by DEEPSLOGIN yes we can front load all the documents including PCC & Meds. But but but the problem is we aren't quite sure about CO allocation. The trend for few applying from GCC is good as mentioned by MAH as well.
> 
> I found one thread something like "Timelines for Pakistani applicant" that's horrible if you had a look to it.
> 
> @ MAH: have you seen that Paki thread?
> @DEEPSLOGIN: Sir, do you have an idea about Pakistani applicants as well applying from GCC??? Your guidance appreciated.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Haroon


Agreed, applying from Pakistan means need ample extra patience.


----------



## mah

psuresh0207 said:


> Got the grant letter as well just now. Its Adelaide gsm team 2 as per the mail id given. My agent got the communication and he forwarded me this.
> 
> After all this wait, i wanted a direct grant and it is a big relief now. Hope others from May along with you Ganesh also have the Direct grant today itself.
> 
> -Suresh


Congrats........


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Answered to someone in private. Thought it would help others too.


"You should book your tickets atleast 2-3 months in advance as at any time less than that the ticket price starts to rise.

Singapore Airlines ranks 3rd in 2014 rankings. Ticket cost INR 35,000, and baggage allowance is 40 + 7 Kgs. There are other airlines which are cheaper but you have to watch for baggage allowance. Malaysian Airlines is cheaper but baggage allowance is 30 +7 Kgs. It costs about INR 33,000. Thai Airways 20 + 7 Kgs. Then there is China Southern Airlines which costs about INR 39,000 with baggage allowance 46 + 7 Kgs. You can try Qantas Airways (Australian), Jet Airways (Indian), Cathay Pacific (Hong Kong, and rank 1 in 2014 rankings) as they all allow 40 + 7 Kgs. and cost about the same."

Details are for Delhi to Sydney flights.

Max


----------



## haron110

*SSC Cert. will do...*



Visionary said:


> Dear members,
> i am unable to find original birth certificate to scan and upload, however i have a notorized copy of it , can it be used instead ?


A'salam-o-Alikum,
If its your own birth proof, you can provide SCC (Secondary School Certificate) instead of Birth Cert. I did same as well.

Regards,
Haroon


----------



## mah

ankita009jain said:


> Hi People,
> 
> My hands are trembling while I write this... dont know how I should express my hapinesss..
> 
> Direct grant it is!!!! So happy!



Congrats.........


----------



## haron110

*Congratulations !!!*



ankita009jain said:


> Hi People,
> 
> My hands are trembling while I write this... dont know how I should express my hapinesss..
> 
> Direct grant it is!!!! So happy!


Go ahead with your dreams... We are all on the way...


Regards,
Haroon


----------



## Visionary

HassanMorshed said:


> Anyone from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia did his medical exams recently? Kindly answer the following queries of mine:
> 
> 1) Which one is better Dr. Sulaimaniah or Al Wurood Centre to perform the test?
> 2) Usually what kinds of tests they do? Do they ask you to put off your clothes and check your body (atleast the upper part)?
> 3) When I was 5 yrs old, I had a kidney operation. Shall I inform about it or hide this info? Will it be a problem if I tell the doctor about it? I'm scared what if they see the cut if they check my body??!!
> 4) Usually how long they take to upload the result from the day you complete the tests?


I am from Riyadh. Just got an invite. I did medicals from Warood 4 years ago as i joined new company and they sent me there for the meds. Company policy. It was very straightforward and quick. DSH hospital may have a waiting period do check 
I also believe Wurood may be cheaper than DSH.


----------



## venus9

*My 2 cents!*



taniska said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need some advise.
> I got invite for 189 on 11-Aug. But currently my 457 is in progress, medicals everything completed before a week and awaiting a grant. So I have to wait for that to come before lodging PR(189). And also after getting 457 most probably I may travel within another 1 month. So have below confusions. Note- I have time till 11-Oct to lodge my Visa.
> 
> 1. Is it better to lodge 189 application from AUS or can I lodge it from here and go? Any difference?
> 2. Can get India PCC from AUS. Is it an easy process?
> 3. Medicals, can I do it in advance?
> 4. All docs required, if I get the notaries in India then can I use them while lodging the 189 from Australia.
> 
> Can anyone advise on the best way to proceed. My plan is to lodge 189 immediately after landing in AUS. Like to know the Advantages and Disadvantages..
> 
> Also, please share the list of documents required to lodge the 189. I want to keep them ready.
> Hope even if I click on 'Apply Visa' from EOI, until I pay the fees and submit it won't be considered as lodged.
> 
> Thanks.


My 2 cents worth of advice:

1. Let your 457 grant come through.
2. Where you lodge the VISA from would depend on your length of stay in oz. If you are in OZ for a reasonably long time, it may be a good option. If you do lodge from Oz and have to go back before PR grant you'll need to file a "Change in circumstances" and the related paperwork which may prolong the process
3. PCC can be applied from VFS in Oz and is relatively simple if your case is not referred back to India. If does get referred back to India there are lot of hassles as it is a "black hole" out there. I've had a bad experience applying from Sydney (bad is an understatement). If you can do it from India before you leave India, you can at least sort out any issues you may have.
4. I'm really not sure if notorized Indian documents would be OK for an onshore VISA filing.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## rahulkap1

Query to my Seniors

I have filled my form in immiaccount website and took its printout for checking. In printout, just before family members details, there is written - "*Has this applicant previously traveled to Australia or previously applied for visa?*" & answer is *NO* (which I have not filled)

also, i rechecked it in online form, there is no any page ask such condition. So how come it appeared in printout & automatically answered NO for me. I could have left it as it is, but I have traveled 4 years ago on tourist visa. Will this thing matter if YES then how should I go for it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anujsoni

ankita009jain said:


> Hi People,
> 
> My hands are trembling while I write this... dont know how I should express my hapinesss..
> 
> Direct grant it is!!!! So happy!


Congrats dear!!


----------



## chrisvar

Hello All

I'm sure there was another thread for july guys.. but anyways, I'm a fellow July applicant too..


----------



## ggupta002

gkvithia said:


> t is with great pleasure to tell all me and my family have received the "golden letter" god bless,
> 
> thank you all seniors for your guidance and comments along the way . we are extremely grateful to all parties that helped us thru.
> 
> processed by team 23 adelaide
> 
> DIRECT GRANT !!!!!!!!!!


Congrats !! Wish you all the best for Oz


----------



## psuresh0207

mah said:


> Congrats........


Thank You mah.

-Suresh.


----------



## ggupta002

psuresh0207 said:


> Got the grant letter as well just now. Its Adelaide gsm team 2 as per the mail id given. My agent got the communication and he forwarded me this.
> 
> After all this wait, i wanted a direct grant and it is a big relief now. Hope others from May along with you Ganesh also have the Direct grant today itself.
> 
> -Suresh


Congrats Suresh...hope rest all of us who are eagerly waiting hear good news soon  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## psuresh0207

rahulkap1 said:


> Query to my Seniors
> 
> I have filled my form in immiaccount website and took its printout for checking. In printout, just before family members details, there is written - "*Has this applicant previously traveled to Australia or previously applied for visa?*" & answer is *NO* (which I have not filled)
> 
> also, i rechecked it in online form, there is no any page ask such condition. So how come it appeared in printout & automatically answered NO for me. I could have left it as it is, but I have traveled 4 years ago on tourist visa. Will this thing matter if YES then how should I go for it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I also had faced this. but my travel was recent one on 457. Hence I filled form 1023 and uploaded along with other documents. Not sure if you have to do this. But since you had traveled before, it will be better to update this form and upload it.

-Suresh.


----------



## ggupta002

ankita009jain said:


> Hi People,
> 
> My hands are trembling while I write this... dont know how I should express my hapinesss..
> 
> Direct grant it is!!!! So happy!


Congratulations !!


----------



## psuresh0207

ggupta002 said:


> Congrats Suresh...hope rest all of us who are eagerly waiting hear good news soon  :fingerscrossed:


Thank You Gupta. You might also get it soon as the ball for 189 has started rolling. All the best for your grant as well.

-Suresh.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

psuresh0207 said:


> Thank You AussiePR. You will also get the grant soon as they have started with 189 now.
> 
> -Suresh.


congrats Suresh!


----------



## yangtze_yankee

Hi,

I'm preparing docs for upload. I was promoted to "senior" software engineer (duties not changed) and this was reflected on two promotion/raise notice letters, which I wanted to upload as an evidence of salary. However on my reference letter, only "software engineer" was mentioned as title. Will this be a problem?

Thanks


----------



## cc112358

Is there a google doc spreadsheet to let us check the progress of others, and fill in our records?


----------



## jimmyhendrix

ggupta002 said:


> Congrats !! Wish you all the best for Oz


Hi Mate..My job code is same as urs...Hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## yangtze_yankee

cc112358 said:


> Is there a google doc spreadsheet to let us check the progress of others, and fill in our records?


here's one: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE#gid=19


----------



## amitferns

ankita009jain said:


> Hi People,
> 
> My hands are trembling while I write this... dont know how I should express my hapinesss..
> 
> Direct grant it is!!!! So happy!


Congrats


----------



## mah

yangtze_yankee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm preparing docs for upload. I was promoted to "senior" software engineer (duties not changed) and this was reflected on two promotion/raise notice letters, which I wanted to upload as an evidence of salary. However on my reference letter, only "software engineer" was mentioned as title. Will this be a problem?
> 
> Thanks



That would not make difference.

In my case, i submitted three letters with different designations (software engineer, software consultant and IS officer) , however roles and responsiblities are same for all designations.

Good luck


----------



## abhishingwekar

Same here, July applicant..... Waiting for case officer.....


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Hi Amit..we share the same ANZCO.visa lodged 20th June


----------



## yangtze_yankee

mah said:


> That would not make difference.
> 
> In my case, i submitted three letters with different designations (software engineer, software consultant and IS officer) , however roles and responsiblities are same for all designations.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks mah for the reply. But my case is a little different - the employment reference mentioned the whole period as software engineer and I followed this when lodging the application. Will the promotion letter be thought as conflicting with the reference, or even fraud? Forgive my repetition...


----------



## eva-aus1

Wow lucky you.. looks like even June also they are sending out.. congrats !! enjoy!!

Eva


psuresh0207 said:


> Thank You fullerms. It is 189.
> 
> -Suresh.


----------



## amitferns

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hi Amit..we share the same ANZCO.visa lodged 20th June


Cool


----------



## cc112358

hi guys, if i found something was wrongly filled in the application. shall i correct it using a 1023 form or by other way? thank you.


----------



## anandc

eva-aus1 said:


> Wow lucky you.. looks like even June also they are sending out.. congrats !! enjoy!!
> 
> Eva


I believe his lodgement date is 16th may and not June, unless I am reading this wrong.


----------



## Hassan_001

For Evidence of Overseas Work Experience, the CO has asked me the following:

"You have indicated that you wish to be considered for overseas employment experience
points. Please provide evidence of skilled employment in your nominated skilled occupation
or a closely related skilled occupation for a period totalling at least 60 months out of the last
10 years (prior to your invitation date of 28 April 2014). The evidence you provide must
cover the entire claimed period. Include as much of the following evidence as possible:
● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts;
● Taxation Documents."

Now, I can manage the Payslips and Bank Account Statement from the current employer in Saudi Arabia which covers last 42 months but how can I get the same things from the ex-employer in Bangladesh? I did submit the experience letter of ex-amployer which I have with me. But instead of 60 months if I submit for 42 months, will the CO consider it as an incomplete document?
I remember we used to withdraw our salaries in cash and I dont even know whether they have any payslips!! Even if they have it, I dont know whether they kept mine since I resigned back in 2007!!
Kindly advise me the solution for this pleeease...


----------



## eva-aus1

you are right .. 

Eva


anandc said:


> I believe his lodgement date is 16th may and not June, unless I am reading this wrong.


----------



## huubang

chrisvar said:


> Hello All
> 
> I'm sure there was another thread for july guys.. but anyways, I'm a fellow July applicant too..


Just keep this thread alive. We keep in touch till we meet in OZ, k? :flame::cell::cell:


----------



## manU22

sas119 said:


> Manu22,
> 
> Congratulations on the CO allocation.. Atleast there is some movement in your case unlike that of others. From your post it looks like CO is interested in knowing what duties you were performing at your workplaces..
> 
> I suggest please attach the statutory declarations soft copies that you had submitted to ACS during skills assessment. Upload the same to Immiaccount and also attach it to CO's email and reply to him/her..
> 
> Others can advise what else you might require to submit.. I dont think it would be necessary to provide payslips as CO is interested in knowing duties performed at work not proof or dates of employment
> 
> Goodluck !!!


Thanks sas119, wish you an early and direct grant tomorrow.

I have actully uploaded the same mentioned by you earlier along with lodgement, not sure why they are asking again. They might have missed it. Thoughts are welcome.


----------



## manU22

*Congrats*

Congratulations to those who have got grant today.


----------



## warlock233

Happy to see grants for 189 again! That gives me hope


----------



## axl84

Hi!

There is an error in my Vetassess outcome letter. Although my assessment is positive, they have written my graduation year as 2007 instead of 2006. I have written to the [email protected] email and am awaiting a response. Has anyone else face a similar situation? If yes, who have they contacted?

Thanks. Also, any idea about the timeline for 60 points? EOI submitted today for 133111.


----------



## amitferns

manU22 said:


> Thanks sas119, wish you an early and direct grant tomorrow.
> 
> I have actully uploaded the same mentioned by you earlier along with lodgement, not sure why they are asking again. They might have missed it. Thoughts are welcome.


I hope they are not expecting separate roles n responsibilities for every position you have held in an organization.


----------



## manU22

amitferns said:


> I hope they are not expecting separate roles n responsibilities for every position you have held in an organization.


Not sure Amit, it would be difficult to get it again.


----------



## manU22

*Additional questions asked by CO*

Hi friends,

CO has asked further questions, just wanted to let everyone know and get views.

Birth certificate
The primary and secondary applicants are required to provide additional evident of date of
birth. 

I dont have birth certificate with me. Thinking of providing PAN and 10th marksheet.

CO is from Team 2, Adelaide.


----------



## Faisal.aiub

hello Seniors,

Co asked to deliver my partner medical.He just provided HAP id. I tried to book on line in here(BUPA). But i am confused of the lists in online. 
I got 
Medical Examination (501)
Chest X-Ray (502)
HIV test (707)
Hepatitis B test (708)
Hepatitis C test (716)
Syphilis Test (712)
As i far i know first 3 must required. but should i do her last three test also? Please, advised me..


----------



## sunilreddy

ankita009jain said:


> Hi People,
> 
> My hands are trembling while I write this... dont know how I should express my hapinesss..
> 
> Direct grant it is!!!! So happy!





Hi sister ...


Could you tell me, whether you got any call for the job verification or any mail ...


did u submit the Birth certificate for the Age proof ..


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Faisal.aiub said:


> hello Seniors,
> 
> Co asked to deliver my partner medical.He just provided HAP id. I tried to book on line in here(BUPA). But i am confused of the lists in online.
> I got
> Medical Examination (501)
> Chest X-Ray (502)
> HIV test (707)
> Hepatitis B test (708)
> Hepatitis C test (716)
> Syphilis Test (712)
> As i far i know first 3 must required. but should i do her last three test also? Please, advised me..


Hi, 

If its for 189 or 190 then the tests required are - 501, 502, 707.

But if there are other tests mentioned in your HAP ID referral letter it's safe to assume that you need to undergo all tests listed in referral letter. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## manU22

Faisal.aiub said:


> hello Seniors,
> 
> Co asked to deliver my partner medical.He just provided HAP id. I tried to book on line in here(BUPA). But i am confused of the lists in online.
> I got
> Medical Examination (501)
> Chest X-Ray (502)
> HIV test (707)
> Hepatitis B test (708)
> Hepatitis C test (716)
> Syphilis Test (712)
> As i far i know first 3 must required. but should i do her last three test also? Please, advised me..



I did:

Medical Examination 
Chest X-Ray 
Blood test.

Forms 26 and 160 was all I used for myself and wife.


----------



## psuresh0207

MaxTheWolf said:


> congrats Suresh!


Thanks MaxTheWolf.


----------



## manU22

Congrats Suresh. Can u please tell the CO's team and initials.


----------



## joyshibu

psuresh0207 said:


> Hi All May applicants,
> 
> It will be a big relief to know that the queue has started moving now. I have just now checked the status and it has changed to Finalised and there is a Granted remark next to our names when I went into the application.
> 
> I guess you will also get it today or tomorrow. All the best guys.
> 
> -Suresh.


Hi Suresh

Congrats.. Thanks for your help for PCC. All the best for your future endeavors in OZ land..

Rgds
SJ


----------



## Sidsab

manU22 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> CO has asked further questions, just wanted to let everyone know and get views.
> 
> Birth certificate
> The primary and secondary applicants are required to provide additional evident of date of
> birth.
> 
> I dont have birth certificate with me. Thinking of providing PAN and 10th marksheet.
> 
> CO is from Team 2, Adelaide.


Hi manU22

What did you submit for age proof? I am also in the same boat, don't have a birth
Certificate. Hence have submitted my passport as birth date proof. It would help to
See a response from seniors on this.

Thanks
Sidsab


----------



## amitferns

Sidsab said:


> Hi manU22
> 
> What did you submit for age proof? I am also in the same boat, don't have a birth
> Certificate. Hence have submitted my passport as birth date proof. It would help to
> See a response from seniors on this.
> 
> Thanks
> Sidsab


I also had the same query. We have submitted our passport for age proof. Do we need to provide additional proof?


----------



## amitferns

amitferns said:


> I also had the same query. We have submitted our passport for age proof. Do we need to provide additional proof?


I rechecked the Document checklist and following is mentioned:

"Age:*Proof of age such as a copy of your birth certificate or passport. Your personal documents are counted as evidence and in most cases you will not need to provide more documents."

As per above passport is sufficient for proof of age. But I have come across couple of cases where CO has asked for additional proof.


----------



## Shells2012

rahulkap1 said:


> Query to my Seniors
> 
> I have filled my form in immiaccount website and took its printout for checking. In printout, just before family members details, there is written - "*Has this applicant previously traveled to Australia or previously applied for visa?*" & answer is *NO* (which I have not filled)
> 
> also, i rechecked it in online form, there is no any page ask such condition. So how come it appeared in printout & automatically answered NO for me. I could have left it as it is, but I have traveled 4 years ago on tourist visa. Will this thing matter if YES then how should I go for it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey Rahul,

I too had the same issue. I noticed it in my visa application (pdf file which I downloaded from my immi account). It was showing answer as no to the question - 'has applicant travelled before to Australia'. Although I don't remember if I got any such question. Also, for my spouse, for the question 'does applicant has functional english' was marked as No...I didn't get this question either while filling the application. I used form 1023 to submit correct answers to both the questions. 
I guess there's some problem with DIBP system.


----------



## Visionary

Dear members, 
i am an expat working over seas in Saudi Arabia, me and my spouse passport is from a HR country (pakistan) i believe .
We just received an invite for 189 and my wife is about to complete 1st trimester pregnancy. what are our options ?
I believe that chest-xray are of very low radiation and done properly shielded are not a risk. Can i complete the medicals and submit them , we plan to have child birth in Australia hopefully if we get Grant before child birth month. (without submitting change of circumstance).

OR Is there any possibility that chest xray be done after landing in Australia as i read somewhere that they allow this sometimes, i am not well aware.

I know the last option would be to inform CO once he is assigned and defer Meds, but we were hoping to have child birth in Australia.
Seniors kindly assist and guide.Thanks.


----------



## WinniePooh

Hi everyone 
I'm new in this forum and happy to share my detail as well as getting advice from you guy

Just wonder about anyone apply visa 189 with dependence as de facto?

Thanks you

Visa 189 with defacto lodged 28/7/2014 with all the documents included PCC and health check 
Waiting for CO assign still ...


----------



## jimmyhendrix

jimmyhendrix said:


> Hi Mate..My job code is same as urs...Hope you get the grant soon.





amitferns said:


> I also had the same query. We have submitted our passport for age proof. Do we need to provide additional proof?


Even I do not have Birth Certificate and my (MARA) Agent said that 10th Certificate and Passport should be enough and he did not force me to get one. However, I have applied for Birth Certificate (which takes around 60 days to process) last month, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## lovetosmack

Visionary said:


> Dear members,
> i am an expat working over seas in Saudi Arabia, me and my spouse passport is from a HR country (pakistan) i believe .
> We just received an invite for 189 and my wife is about to complete 1st trimester pregnancy. what are our options ?
> I believe that chest-xray are of very low radiation and done properly shielded are not a risk. Can i complete the medicals and submit them , we plan to have child birth in Australia hopefully if we get Grant before child birth month. (without submitting change of circumstance).
> 
> OR Is there any possibility that chest xray be done after landing in Australia as i read somewhere that they allow this sometimes, i am not well aware.
> 
> I know the last option would be to inform CO once he is assigned and defer Meds, but we were hoping to have child birth in Australia.
> Seniors kindly assist and guide.Thanks.


Without completion of medicals, there is no way you will be granted a 189 or 190 offshore PR visa. At least to what I know of.

Regarding the medicals question there has been some discussion here - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...34-pregnant-wife-medical-tests-scenarios.html

Please take a look and post your queries there for specific visibility.


----------



## mah

rocknrockynu said:


> hi bro,
> 
> am taking ielts test and searching for materials for ielts and how you got 8 bands pls tell me



it is all about practices nothing else

good luck


----------



## psuresh0207

manU22 said:


> Congrats Suresh. Can u please tell the CO's team and initials.


its Adelide gsm team2.

-Suresh.


----------



## psuresh0207

joyshibu said:


> Hi Suresh
> 
> Congrats.. Thanks for your help for PCC. All the best for your future endeavors in OZ land..
> 
> Rgds
> SJ


Thank you Joyshibu. All the best for your grant too.

-Suresh.


----------



## maq_qatar

psuresh0207 said:


> its Adelide gsm team2.
> 
> -Suresh.


Congrats Mate


----------



## psuresh0207

manU22 said:


> Congrats Suresh. Can u please tell the CO's team and initials.


What do you mean by initials? The person who has sent the letter is Bianca if this is what you had asked manU22.

-Suresh.


----------



## strangeangel

Lodged on 24th July...


----------



## maq_qatar

psuresh0207 said:


> What do you mean by initials? The person who has sent the letter is Bianca if this is what you had asked manU22.
> 
> -Suresh.


As per forum rule you should not post his name thats why he is asked about initial... like my case officer was from T-04 and his initial was JH.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

psuresh0207 said:


> What do you mean by initials? The person who has sent the letter is Bianca if this is what you had asked manU22.
> 
> -Suresh.


If someone's name is Brad Pitt his initials will be BP.


----------



## maq_qatar

Visionary said:


> Dear members,
> i am an expat working over seas in Saudi Arabia, me and my spouse passport is from a HR country (pakistan) i believe .
> We just received an invite for 189 and my wife is about to complete 1st trimester pregnancy. what are our options ?
> I believe that chest-xray are of very low radiation and done properly shielded are not a risk. Can i complete the medicals and submit them , we plan to have child birth in Australia hopefully if we get Grant before child birth month. (without submitting change of circumstance).
> 
> OR Is there any possibility that chest xray be done after landing in Australia as i read somewhere that they allow this sometimes, i am not well aware.
> 
> I know the last option would be to inform CO once he is assigned and defer Meds, but we were hoping to have child birth in Australia.
> Seniors kindly assist and guide.Thanks.


Chest X-ray is not advisable during pregnancy and its mentioned in form 160(Radiological report on chest x-ray) 

*The department does not recommend that a pregnant visa applicant undergoes a chest x-ray. This is because there is a risk that a chest x-ray could harm the unborn child. It is recommended that a pregnant visa applicant defers her chest x-ray, and therefore the decision on her visa application, until after the child’s birth.*

and if still ready to go you have to sign the declaration.

Are you ok with risk of your unborn baby?


----------



## manU22

psuresh0207 said:


> What do you mean by initials? The person who has sent the letter is Bianca if this is what you had asked manU22.
> 
> -Suresh.


Thanks wanted to know the team name. which I got from your earlier post "Team 2"

thanks


----------



## anandc

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=2&rowsperpage=250

For all my friends lodged in June to satisfy their trending needs  hope this mitigates some of your anxiety.
This one is from last year


----------



## prodigy+

Hi All,

Can you please let me know if the below sequence is correct for 189 Visa application ?

1. Fill 189 form and submit in Immi account
2. Pay fee 
3. Submit supporting documents.

Of these steps, which step should be completed before EOI expiry ?

Also can submitted application form be edited/updated while CO allocation is awaited ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## psuresh0207

prodigy+ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please let me know if the below sequence is correct for 189 Visa application ?
> 
> 1. Fill 189 form and submit in Immi account
> 2. Pay fee
> 3. Submit supporting documents.
> 
> Of these steps, which step should be completed before EOI expiry ?
> 
> Also can submitted application form be edited/updated while CO allocation is awaited ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The sequence is correct. You have to finish till step 2 before the expiry date. The submitted application cannot be edited but you can submit different forms like form 1022 or 1023 depending on what changes are there.

-Suresh.


----------



## psuresh0207

MaxTheWolf said:


> If someone's name is Brad Pitt his initials will be BP.


Thanks for confirming this MaxTheWolf....

-Suresh.


----------



## taniska

What is direct grant? Is it like uploading all docs at the start including PCC and medicals? And just getting the grant without CO asking for any more docs?


----------



## psuresh0207

taniska said:


> What is direct grant? Is it like uploading all docs at the start including PCC and medicals? And just getting the grant without CO asking for any more docs?


Yes....

-Suresh.


----------



## eva-aus1

yes you are right, you have to load everything upfront , then if CO is happy with it , you wont getting any communication , but the direct grant letter.

Tks,
Eva



taniska said:


> What is direct grant? Is it like uploading all docs at the start including PCC and medicals? And just getting the grant without CO asking for any more docs?


----------



## c4urself

Hi Seniors,

I am new here and have a question to which I couldn't find any answer.

I have a grant which I received for 189 in May. Now I with my family is moving from USA to India for 6 months before finally moving to Australia. In this case, do I need to inform the case officer and check if any form is required to inform them of my change in address from USA to India? I already have the grant and the website says if in process then have to fill the form.

Any clarification would be greatly appreciated. Also in case I need to check from my case officer, who do I mail. The mail i recvd. for grant says do not reply to this email and that was from GSM Team 4.

Please help.

Thanks in advance.

Amit


----------



## MaxTheWolf

c4urself said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am new here and have a question to which I couldn't find any answer.
> 
> I have a grant which I received for 189 in May. Now I with my family is moving from USA to India for 6 months before finally moving to Australia. In this case, do I need to inform the case officer and check if any form is required to inform them of my change in address from USA to India? I already have the grant and the website says if in process then have to fill the form.
> 
> Any clarification would be greatly appreciated. Also in case I need to check from my case officer, who do I mail. The mail i recvd. for grant says do not reply to this email and that was from GSM Team 4.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Amit


Hi Amit

In my opinion your situation does not require to be reported to DIBP. Otherwise when we leave our jobs before moving to Australia then that could also qualify as a reportable info, but it isn't.

Your passport number has not changed, your family status has not changed. That is what matters.

Just as a suggestion, try to stay in India for less than 6 months. I am not sure if it matters or not, but still..

That's just my opinion.

Max


----------



## cloudram

Congrats Suresh.

I have lodged my application with all the documents except Form-80 on June-22-2014. still waiting for the CO allocation or direct.

Regards
Cloudram


----------



## Hassan_001

Guys,

Last night did my medical exam and the doctor found my blood pressure high (145/90).
Normal range is 120/80.
Is that going to be a problem? How to know that everything is fine with this medical? Kindly advise.


----------



## Hassan_001

cloudram said:


> Congrats Suresh.
> 
> I have lodged my application with all the documents except Form-80 on June-22-2014. still waiting for the CO allocation or direct.
> 
> Regards
> Cloudram


Initially I didnt upload form 80 and the CO even didnt ask for it.
Its better to wait for the CO rather than working hard for something which is not required for you.


----------



## 189

HassanMorshed said:


> Guys,
> 
> Last night did my medical exam and the doctor found my blood pressure high (145/90).
> Normal range is 120/80.
> Is that going to be a problem? How to know that everything is fine with this medical? Kindly advise.


Blood pressure fluctuation is very common and depends on factors like anxiety, stress even exercise or as simply as running for 5min change it.

Don’t worry about it.


----------



## TheExpatriate

c4urself said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am new here and have a question to which I couldn't find any answer.
> 
> I have a grant which I received for 189 in May. Now I with my family is moving from USA to India for 6 months before finally moving to Australia. In this case, do I need to inform the case officer and check if any form is required to inform them of my change in address from USA to India? I already have the grant and the website says if in process then have to fill the form.
> 
> Any clarification would be greatly appreciated. Also in case I need to check from my case officer, who do I mail. The mail i recvd. for grant says do not reply to this email and that was from GSM Team 4.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Amit


No. Post grant you are free to go wherever and you do not need to tell anyone, just for your own sake, keep an Excel sheet (I keep a Google Doc) with your and your family's travel, so when you apply for citizenship later, you have the data to fill the form.



HassanMorshed said:


> Guys,
> 
> Last night did my medical exam and the doctor found my blood pressure high (145/90).
> Normal range is 120/80.
> Is that going to be a problem? How to know that everything is fine with this medical? Kindly advise.


hopefully not, this is marginally high, and worst case scenario - which looks unlikely - they will put you through some more tests


----------



## avirup_d82

Lodged on 15th July...waiting for CO...


----------



## Ns1988

Great news..Got my grant today  so exciting


----------



## 189

Ns1988 said:


> Great news..Got my grant today  so exciting


Heartiest congratulations, :rockon:

so u got grant without PCC ?
And have u uploaded form 80?


----------



## Ns1988

189 said:


> Heartiest congratulations, :rockon:
> 
> so u got grant without PCC ?
> And have u uploaded form 80?


Thank you..

I have uploaded my PCC and Form 80 upfront. Have to edit signature


----------



## huubang

Still nobody from June got grant?


----------



## eva-aus1

Congrats..enjoy the moment!!

Eva


Ns1988 said:


> Thank you..
> 
> I have uploaded my PCC and Form 80 upfront. Have to edit signature


----------



## eva-aus1

We may have to wait for next week I guess...!!!


Eva



huubang said:


> Still nobody from June got grant?


----------



## prodigy+

Congratulations

what is the initial entry date


----------



## jamuu04

Ns1988 said:


> Great news..Got my grant today  so exciting


Congrats Mate! May you and your family have a great life ahead.

It's always nice to see movement in granting of visas.


----------



## amitferns

Ns1988 said:


> Great news..Got my grant today  so exciting


Congrats


----------



## amitferns

The may applications are getting cleared and it has taken 11-12 weeks for them. I guess we will have to wait another 2-3weeks


----------



## huubang

amitferns said:


> The may applications are getting cleared and it has taken 11-12 weeks for them. I guess we will have to wait another 2-3weeks


That's a longer than expected (not exceeding the max though) period... Hope things will get faster :target::moony:


----------



## huubang

avirup_d82 said:


> Lodged on 15th July...waiting for CO...


Let's keep in touch man... We have the same fate.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitferns

huubang said:


> That's a longer than expected (not exceeding the max though) period... Hope things will get faster :target::moony:


As per the trend that seems to be the case. Lets keep fingers crossed. Atleast by now, I hope COs have been allocated to our case.


----------



## rahulkap1

eva-aus1 said:


> yes you are right, you have to load everything upfront , then if CO is happy with it , you wont getting any communication , but the direct grant letter.
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Thanks, but can you advice for front loading medicals to be done before submitting application? As I am not clear on HAP ID. Which I believe is provided by CO?

Once application is submitted we should wait for the CO to advice for medical... To provide us with HAP ID?

Refer-https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm

Please clarify if I am mistaken.


----------



## anujsoni

Ns1988 said:


> Great news..Got my grant today  so exciting


Congrats dear!!! Enjoy


----------



## amitferns

rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks, but can you advice for front loading medicals to be done before submitting application? As I am not clear on HAP ID. Which I believe is provided by CO?
> 
> Once application is submitted we should wait for the CO to advice for medical... To provide us with HAP ID?
> 
> Refer-https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm
> 
> Please clarify if I am mistaken.


You will see a Organise health link in your immiaccount. Click on it. Fill in the details and submit. Your hap id will be generated.


----------



## kingcantona7

hi..just went for my medicals today in bangalore..however, they did not give us any test result or anything and told they will upload it in 7 days to the concerned immigration department.

is that common? normally, does it take 7 days and how do i get to know once it is done..


----------



## amitferns

kingcantona7 said:


> hi..just went for my medicals today in bangalore..however, they did not give us any test result or anything and told they will upload it in 7 days to the concerned immigration department.
> 
> is that common? normally, does it take 7 days and how do i get to know once it is done..


The time varies from clinic to clinic. You can check status by logging into e-medical client


----------



## kingcantona7

thanks amit..will check the same


----------



## eva-aus1

I am not very familiar with the process of doing medicals before applying , I did it after lodging Visa.

You can see a link on your online application (once you lodge it) .When you login with your immiaccount login to upload documents , you can see the link for medicals ' saying medicals are recommended for you ' .You can follow that link and it will direct you to Emedical webpage where you have to fill few details and your passport details etc (for each applicant) .Once you submit that form it will generate you a 'Emedical reference letter ' for each applicant in your list. This will have the HAP ID on the top left corner.Take this to your approved hospital for medical along with other ID proofs they ask for .They will get the medicals done and the reports will be added to your application by the hospital itself in couple of days.

Thanks ,
Eva




rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks, but can you advice for front loading medicals to be done before submitting application? As I am not clear on HAP ID. Which I believe is provided by CO?
> 
> Once application is submitted we should wait for the CO to advice for medical... To provide us with HAP ID?
> 
> Refer-https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm
> 
> Please clarify if I am mistaken.


----------



## eva-aus1

Where you did?If Fortis, You can dial them up in couple of days, they will confirm you status .

For me how they did is uploaded Xray details first (in 2days) and then after 5 days uploaded 501 and HIV .

Hospital will be able to tell you if any issues in reports.Also you can check status in emedical , where it will showing 'Completed ' when they upload the reports .

Thanks ,
Eva'



kingcantona7 said:


> hi..just went for my medicals today in bangalore..however, they did not give us any test result or anything and told they will upload it in 7 days to the concerned immigration department.
> 
> is that common? normally, does it take 7 days and how do i get to know once it is done..


----------



## ggupta002

Finally golden mail parked in my lot today :rockon:arty:

Couldnt express m feelings !!!

Really want to thanks each member of this forum, without your support it woudnt have been possible.

Yiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!


----------



## eva-aus1

congratss!!!!

Eva


ggupta002 said:


> Finally golden mail parked in my lot today :rockon:arty:
> 
> Couldnt express m feelings !!!
> 
> Really want to thanks each member of this forum, without your support it woudnt have been possible.
> 
> Yiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!


----------



## sunilreddy

ggupta002 said:


> Finally golden mail parked in my lot today :rockon:arty:
> 
> Couldnt express m feelings !!!
> 
> Really want to thanks each member of this forum, without your support it woudnt have been possible.
> 
> Yiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!





Congrats Brother ...

Did u submit the Birth Certificate for age proof.


----------



## venus9

ggupta002 said:


> Finally golden mail parked in my lot today :rockon:arty:
> 
> Couldnt express m feelings !!!
> 
> Really want to thanks each member of this forum, without your support it woudnt have been possible.
> 
> Yiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!


Congratulations mate! So the visa application dates for the grants have come closer to end of May! Quite heartening.


----------



## GaneshM

All,

Congratulations to NS1988 and all others who got their grants today. It is with great pleasure that I wish to inform you that I have also received the grant notification today by email. Th grant letter has been generated in IMIACCOUNT. I am feeling happy and awful at the same time. Happy because i received the grant with the grace of almighty and awful cos just couple of days ago out of frustration, I termed this whole thing ' A money making farce'. However I didnt mean it and had always been of the opinion for DIBP to have a procedure to let their clients know of the progress of their application. With no much further ado, my timelines are :

Occupation Code: 261313 (189-60 points)
Visa Lodged: 18th May 2014
Visa grant: 14th August 2014 ( Just within the 3 month time)
No CO at all throughout. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 2.

I have also verified VEVO by entering the details (grant number etc). The information seems to be fine including mine and my spouse's name. It shows me as a RESIDENT. I would like to ask the seniors the following :

1) I do not wish to spend 150 $ and my energy to get the visa label in my passport.Am I supposed to take the print out of the grant letter(visa grant notice pdf received from case officer in email) and pass through immigration at an Australian airport ? Is that the way it works ? A simple print out on an A4 page will be sufficient I believe ?

2) I have verified all the details on VEVO and looks absolutely fine. No spelling typos or other errors. Do I need to verify anything else ?

3) I believe geting a tax number and registering with Centrelink and medicare can be done once after landing there.

4) What needs to be done from here is job search for now. 

Do you guys advise anything else that might be useful\important information with respect to my visa grant ?

One piece of advise to all those who have been waiting.. You all are going to make it. Do not worry and hold on. Justice prevails for all. Have faith in god and destiny.

All the best to the waiting lot.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## amitferns

ggupta002 said:


> Finally golden mail parked in my lot today :rockon:arty:
> 
> Couldnt express m feelings !!!
> 
> Really want to thanks each member of this forum, without your support it woudnt have been possible.
> 
> Yiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!


Congrats


----------



## ggupta002

eva-aus1 said:


> congratss!!!!
> 
> Eva


Thanks Eva...yours will be on the way


----------



## ggupta002

sunilreddy said:


> Congrats Brother ...
> 
> Did u submit the Birth Certificate for age proof.


Yes, I submitted birth certificate as well as 10th Marksheet.


----------



## amitferns

GaneshM said:


> All,
> 
> Congratulations to NS1988 and all others who got their grants today. It is with great pleasure that I wish to inform you that I have also received the grant notification today by email. Th grant letter has been generated in IMIACCOUNT. I am feeling happy and awful at the same time. Happy because i received the grant with the grace of almighty and awful cos just couple of days ago out of frustration, I termed this whole thing ' A money making farce'. However I didnt mean it and had always been of the opinion for DIBP to have a procedure to let their clients know of the progress of their application. With no much further ado, my timelines are :
> 
> Occupation Code: 261313 (189-60 points)
> Visa Lodged: 18th May 2014
> Visa grant: 14th August 2014 ( Just within the 3 month time)
> No CO at all throughout. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 2.
> 
> I have also verified VEVO by entering the details (grant number etc). The information seems to be fine including mine and my spouse's name. It shows me as a RESIDENT. I would like to ask the seniors the following :
> 
> 1) I do not wish to spend 150 $ and my energy to get the visa label in my passport.Am I supposed to take the print out of the grant letter(visa grant notice pdf received from case officer in email) and pass through immigration at an Australian airport ? Is that the way it works ? A simple print out on an A4 page will be sufficient I believe ?
> 
> 2) I have verified all the details on VEVO and looks absolutely fine. No spelling typos or other errors. Do I need to verify anything else ?
> 
> 3) I believe geting a tax number and registering with Centrelink and medicare can be done once after landing there.
> 
> 4) What needs to be done from here is job search for now.
> 
> Do you guys advise anything else that might be useful\important information with respect to my visa grant ?
> 
> One piece of advise to all those who have been waiting.. You all are going to make it. Do not worry and hold on. Justice prevails for all. Have faith in god and destiny.
> 
> All the best to the waiting lot.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Congrats GM. I was thinking about you today morning and wondering why only your case is delayed. Happy it has finally come your way. Glad to see good progress on 189 cases.


----------



## austrailadream

ggupta002 said:


> Finally golden mail parked in my lot today :rockon:arty:
> 
> Couldnt express m feelings !!!
> 
> Really want to thanks each member of this forum, without your support it woudnt have been possible.
> 
> Yiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!


gupta bro, congrats. You loged your app exactly a month before me. Hoping to see similar golden e-mail in my inbox in a month time or early October as latest.

Seems like DIBP is getting hands all over the applications. Good going..

Was it a direct grant?


----------



## ggupta002

venus9 said:


> Congratulations mate! So the visa application dates for the grants have come closer to end of May! Quite heartening.


Thanks bro..
Yes I guess they will start with or might have already started June applications. Wish you a speedy grant soon.


----------



## venus9

GaneshM said:


> All,
> 
> Congratulations to NS1988 and all others who got their grants today. It is with great pleasure that I wish to inform you that I have also received the grant notification today by email. Th grant letter has been generated in IMIACCOUNT. I am feeling happy and awful at the same time. Happy because i received the grant with the grace of almighty and awful cos just couple of days ago out of frustration, I termed this whole thing ' A money making farce'. However I didnt mean it and had always been of the opinion for DIBP to have a procedure to let their clients know of the progress of their application. With no much further ado, my timelines are :
> 
> Occupation Code: 261313 (189-60 points)
> Visa Lodged: 18th May 2014
> Visa grant: 14th August 2014 ( Just within the 3 month time)
> No CO at all throughout. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 2.
> 
> I have also verified VEVO by entering the details (grant number etc). The information seems to be fine including mine and my spouse's name. It shows me as a RESIDENT. I would like to ask the seniors the following :
> 
> 1) I do not wish to spend 150 $ and my energy to get the visa label in my passport.Am I supposed to take the print out of the grant letter(visa grant notice pdf received from case officer in email) and pass through immigration at an Australian airport ? Is that the way it works ? A simple print out on an A4 page will be sufficient I believe ?
> 
> 2) I have verified all the details on VEVO and looks absolutely fine. No spelling typos or other errors. Do I need to verify anything else ?
> 
> 3) I believe geting a tax number and registering with Centrelink and medicare can be done once after landing there.
> 
> 4) What needs to be done from here is job search for now.
> 
> Do you guys advise anything else that might be useful\important information with respect to my visa grant ?
> 
> One piece of advise to all those who have been waiting.. You all are going to make it. Do not worry and hold on. Justice prevails for all. Have faith in god and destiny.
> 
> All the best to the waiting lot.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Congrats on the grant mate!

In my understanding you don't need a VISA label as long as you have the grant letter handy.

Enjoy your moment mate - there will be lot of time tomorrow to worry about other stuff


----------



## ggupta002

amitferns said:


> Congrats


Thanks bro 

Wish you a speedy grant soon.


----------



## winwin2014

Hi,

I have been a silent follower of this forum and I just want to let you know that I just received my grant letter today  

I know timelines are important for you guys.. So here you go:

189 Visa - 261313, IELTS 7, 60 Points, EOI - 30-04-2014, VISA LODGED - 16-05-2014, MEDICAL - 30-05-2014, PCC - 03-06-2014, CO : NONE, VISA GRANTED: 12-08-2014 (Direct Grant)


----------



## winwin2014

And Congrats to all those whoe received their grants and wish the rest a speedy grant soon


----------



## meenal_sm

ggupta002 said:


> Finally golden mail parked in my lot today :rockon:arty:
> 
> Couldnt express m feelings !!!
> 
> Really want to thanks each member of this forum, without your support it woudnt have been possible.
> 
> Yiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!


Congrats


----------



## ggupta002

GaneshM said:


> All,
> 
> Congratulations to NS1988 and all others who got their grants today. It is with great pleasure that I wish to inform you that I have also received the grant notification today by email. Th grant letter has been generated in IMIACCOUNT. I am feeling happy and awful at the same time. Happy because i received the grant with the grace of almighty and awful cos just couple of days ago out of frustration, I termed this whole thing ' A money making farce'. However I didnt mean it and had always been of the opinion for DIBP to have a procedure to let their clients know of the progress of their application. With no much further ado, my timelines are :
> 
> Occupation Code: 261313 (189-60 points)
> Visa Lodged: 18th May 2014
> Visa grant: 14th August 2014 ( Just within the 3 month time)
> No CO at all throughout. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 2.
> 
> I have also verified VEVO by entering the details (grant number etc). The information seems to be fine including mine and my spouse's name. It shows me as a RESIDENT. I would like to ask the seniors the following :
> 
> 1) I do not wish to spend 150 $ and my energy to get the visa label in my passport.Am I supposed to take the print out of the grant letter(visa grant notice pdf received from case officer in email) and pass through immigration at an Australian airport ? Is that the way it works ? A simple print out on an A4 page will be sufficient I believe ?
> 
> 2) I have verified all the details on VEVO and looks absolutely fine. No spelling typos or other errors. Do I need to verify anything else ?
> 
> 3) I believe geting a tax number and registering with Centrelink and medicare can be done once after landing there.
> 
> 4) What needs to be done from here is job search for now.
> 
> Do you guys advise anything else that might be useful\important information with respect to my visa grant ?
> 
> One piece of advise to all those who have been waiting.. You all are going to make it. Do not worry and hold on. Justice prevails for all. Have faith in god and destiny.
> 
> All the best to the waiting lot.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Congrats buddy


----------



## ggupta002

winwin2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I just want to let you know that I just received my grant letter today
> 
> I know timelines are important for you guys.. So here you go:
> 
> 189 Visa - 261313, IELTS 7, 60 Points, EOI - 30-04-2014, VISA LODGED - 16-05-2014, MEDICAL - 30-05-2014, PCC - 03-06-2014, CO : NONE, VISA GRANTED: 12-08-2014 (Direct Grant)


congratulations


----------



## amitferns

winwin2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I just want to let you know that I just received my grant letter today
> 
> I know timelines are important for you guys.. So here you go:
> 
> 189 Visa - 261313, IELTS 7, 60 Points, EOI - 30-04-2014, VISA LODGED - 16-05-2014, MEDICAL - 30-05-2014, PCC - 03-06-2014, CO : NONE, VISA GRANTED: 12-08-2014 (Direct Grant)


Congrats. Thats a lot of grants coming in today. Let it flow more over the coming days.


----------



## tomato_juice

GaneshM said:


> All,
> 
> Congratulations to NS1988 and all others who got their grants today. It is with great pleasure that I wish to inform you that I have also received the grant notification today by email. Th grant letter has been generated in IMIACCOUNT. I am feeling happy and awful at the same time. Happy because i received the grant with the grace of almighty and awful cos just couple of days ago out of frustration, I termed this whole thing ' A money making farce'. However I didnt mean it and had always been of the opinion for DIBP to have a procedure to let their clients know of the progress of their application. With no much further ado, my timelines are :
> 
> Occupation Code: 261313 (189-60 points)
> Visa Lodged: 18th May 2014
> Visa grant: 14th August 2014 ( Just within the 3 month time)
> No CO at all throughout. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 2.


Hi GaneshM,

If my memory isn't failing me it was you who complained a couple of days ago about long visa processing. My congrats. 

Could you share your PCC+Meds dates as well as the first entry date to AU please.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

One query came to my mind just now, so thought of asking you all. I have to submit my documents to ACS, but I am currently waiting for my IELTS test score. One query- for work related points, whatever documents we submit to ACS and based on those documents if ACS after deducting 2 years considers the remaining work experience as valid and gives positive result, then when the 189 or 190 visa will be lodged, at that time can the immigration officials (may be it is referred to as CO) can they ask for any extra documents apart from the employment reference document which we submitted to ACS? Or can they ask for some modifications in the employment reference document - this will not be feasible for me, as the previous companies when they issued me the employment reference document clearly said to me that this is the final skill experience document, and so no more requests for any change in the skill document will be entertained.

Just curious to know, if somebody has information about the above query. Thanks.


----------



## amitferns

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One query came to my mind just now, so thought of asking you all. I have to submit my documents to ACS, but I am currently waiting for my IELTS test score. One query- for work related points, whatever documents we submit to ACS and based on those documents if ACS after deducting 2 years considers the remaining work experience as valid and gives positive result, then when the 189 or 190 visa will be lodged, at that time can the immigration officials (may be it is referred to as CO) can they ask for any extra documents apart from the employment reference document which we submitted to ACS? Or can they ask for some modifications in the employment reference document - this will not be feasible for me, as the previous companies when they issued me the employment reference document clearly said to me that this is the final skill experience document, and so no more requests for any change in the skill document will be entertained.
> 
> Just curious to know, if somebody has information about the above query. Thanks.


Why are you waiting for ielts score to submit acs? Dibp will need employment proofs like payslips, bank statements, tax documents, contract letters, promotion letters, etc. If reference letter has all the details as required there should be no need for any change. But there have been instances where if some information is missing they ask for changes.


----------



## austrailadream

GaneshM said:


> All,
> 
> Congratulations to NS1988 and all others who got their grants today. It is with great pleasure that I wish to inform you that I have also received the grant notification today by email. Th grant letter has been generated in IMIACCOUNT. I am feeling happy and awful at the same time. Happy because i received the grant with the grace of almighty and awful cos just couple of days ago out of frustration, I termed this whole thing ' A money making farce'. However I didnt mean it and had always been of the opinion for DIBP to have a procedure to let their clients know of the progress of their application. With no much further ado, my timelines are :
> 
> Occupation Code: 261313 (189-60 points)
> Visa Lodged: 18th May 2014
> Visa grant: 14th August 2014 ( Just within the 3 month time)
> No CO at all throughout. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 2.
> 
> I have also verified VEVO by entering the details (grant number etc). The information seems to be fine including mine and my spouse's name. It shows me as a RESIDENT. I would like to ask the seniors the following :
> 
> 1) I do not wish to spend 150 $ and my energy to get the visa label in my passport.Am I supposed to take the print out of the grant letter(visa grant notice pdf received from case officer in email) and pass through immigration at an Australian airport ? Is that the way it works ? A simple print out on an A4 page will be sufficient I believe ?
> 
> 2) I have verified all the details on VEVO and looks absolutely fine. No spelling typos or other errors. Do I need to verify anything else ?
> 
> 3) I believe geting a tax number and registering with Centrelink and medicare can be done once after landing there.
> 
> 4) What needs to be done from here is job search for now.
> 
> Do you guys advise anything else that might be useful\important information with respect to my visa grant ?
> 
> One piece of advise to all those who have been waiting.. You all are going to make it. Do not worry and hold on. Justice prevails for all. Have faith in god and destiny.
> 
> All the best to the waiting lot.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Congrats!!

Do not worry. Sometimes as human being we do break our patience and think of some nasty thoughts. Now it is time to relax for some time and start packing your stuff to fly to your dreamland.

I am getting quite excited now though mine may take longer than you guys because of my medical condition. I hope that I could see the so called golden e-mail in two months time i.e. late October (4 months). Praying hard!!!


----------



## misecmisc

amitferns said:


> Why are you waiting for ielts score to submit acs? Dibp will need employment proofs like payslips, bank statements, tax documents, contract letters, promotion letters, etc. If reference letter has all the details as required there should be no need for any change. But there have been instances where if some information is missing they ask for changes.


Well, I have resigned my current company and will be moving out from my current company after 3 weeks. So waiting for IELTS test score to see if I can go ahead with ACS submission, or will I need to wait to join another company to complete the work experience needed to get eligible points for 189 or 190 visa.

If I had to go for 190 visa for 121313 software engineer job role, then is at least 6.5 needed in each section in IELTS test, or even 6 in each section is also eligible for 190 for Sydney? Any idea, please. Thanks.


----------



## Vasu G

misecmisc said:


> Well, I have resigned my current company and will be moving out from my current company after 3 weeks. So waiting for IELTS test score to see if I can go ahead with ACS submission, or will I need to wait to join another company to complete the work experience needed to get eligible points for 189 or 190 visa.
> 
> If I had to go for 190 visa for 121313 software engineer job role, then is at least 6.5 needed in each section in IELTS test, or even 6 in each section is also eligible for 190 for Sydney? Any idea, please. Thanks.


Yes. 6 is enough for NSW. All the best. !!


----------



## huubang

*Crying*

I wanna cry *** when will be my turn? :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Ns1988

GaneshM said:


> All,
> 
> Congratulations to NS1988 and all others who got their grants today. It is with great pleasure that I wish to inform you that I have also received the grant notification today by email. Th grant letter has been generated in IMIACCOUNT. I am feeling happy and awful at the same time. Happy because i received the grant with the grace of almighty and awful cos just couple of days ago out of frustration, I termed this whole thing ' A money making farce'. However I didnt mean it and had always been of the opinion for DIBP to have a procedure to let their clients know of the progress of their application. With no much further ado, my timelines are :
> 
> Occupation Code: 261313 (189-60 points)
> Visa Lodged: 18th May 2014
> Visa grant: 14th August 2014 ( Just within the 3 month time)
> No CO at all throughout. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 2.
> 
> I have also verified VEVO by entering the details (grant number etc). The information seems to be fine including mine and my spouse's name. It shows me as a RESIDENT. I would like to ask the seniors the following :
> 
> 1) I do not wish to spend 150 $ and my energy to get the visa label in my passport.Am I supposed to take the print out of the grant letter(visa grant notice pdf received from case officer in email) and pass through immigration at an Australian airport ? Is that the way it works ? A simple print out on an A4 page will be sufficient I believe ?
> 
> 2) I have verified all the details on VEVO and looks absolutely fine. No spelling typos or other errors. Do I need to verify anything else ?
> 
> 3) I believe geting a tax number and registering with Centrelink and medicare can be done once after landing there.
> 
> 4) What needs to be done from here is job search for now.
> 
> Do you guys advise anything else that might be useful\important information with respect to my visa grant ?
> 
> One piece of advise to all those who have been waiting.. You all are going to make it. Do not worry and hold on. Justice prevails for all. Have faith in god and destiny.
> 
> All the best to the waiting lot.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Thank You and 
Hearty Congratulations Ganesh


----------



## TheExpatriate

huubang said:


> I wanna cry *** when will be my turn? :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


man, you just lodged last month and uploaded your stuff last week. It's premature to cry


----------



## eva-aus1

Too early to cry :nono:
Relax for a somemore time

Eva



huubang said:


> I wanna cry *** when will be my turn? :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Sidsab

Sidsab said:


> Hi manU22
> 
> What did you submit for age proof? I am also in the same boat, don't have a birth
> Certificate. Hence have submitted my passport as birth date proof. It would help to
> See a response from seniors on this.
> 
> Thanks
> Sidsab


Hi manU22
Cud you let us know what did you submit as additional proof for proof 
of birth? 
Seniors please help by responding.
Thanks
Sidsab


----------



## misecmisc

amitferns said:


> If reference letter has all the details as required there should be no need for any change. But there have been instances where if some information is missing they ask for changes.


In one of my previous employment reference letter, they have just written that I was an employee at that company. But they have not written full-time employee. Though logically it follows that an employee is full-time, but my query is - Will ACS say to change the employment reference letter to have full-time employee written instead of employee? Or will just employee written shall be ok with them? I enquired from that previous company and they said employment reference letter is only issued to employee, who are full-time and they will not be able to change anything in the employment letter now. So I was worried whether ACS will accept the letter having just employee written over it and not full-time or 40 hours written on it?

Any idea, please. Thanks.


----------



## Sidsab

Hi Ganesh
Congratulations 

One query, what did u us it for proof of birth?

All the best for your future.

Thanks
Sidsab


----------



## misecmisc

Sidsab said:


> Hi manU22
> Cud you let us know what did you submit as additional proof for proof
> of birth?
> Seniors please help by responding.
> Thanks
> Sidsab


I am not a senior, as I have just heard about this 189 or 190 visa thing nearly one month back and I have to still submit my documents to ACS.

But passport will work for proof for date of birth. I do not think any other document is needed for date of birth proof.


----------



## amitferns

misecmisc said:


> In one of my previous employment reference letter, they have just written that I was an employee at that company. But they have not written full-time employee. Though logically it follows that an employee is full-time, but my query is - Will ACS say to change the employment reference letter to have full-time employee written instead of employee? Or will just employee written shall be ok with them? I enquired from that previous company and they said employment reference letter is only issued to employee, who are full-time and they will not be able to change anything in the employment letter now. So I was worried whether ACS will accept the letter having just employee written over it and not full-time or 40 hours written on it?
> 
> Any idea, please. Thanks.


The letter should mention that you were a full time employee.


----------



## yamini

*Contacted By CO....*

Hi All,

I have been following this thread from the time my husband has started with the process in Australia immigration.

After 3 months of visa lodging, yesterday we were contacted by CO, and were asked for further docs. The concerning point was that, the docs asked by the CO were already frontloaded. 

I'm really agitated after getting that mail after waiting for so long. The mail was as mentioned below

*Evidence of Relationship – Spouse, De facto Partner*

Please provide further evidence of your relationship with your spouse/de facto partner. This
may include a certified copy of your marriage certificate, Family Book, Household Booklet or
family composition evidence.

We had already frontloaded our marriage certificate.(Before we got the mail)


*EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT*
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
Please provide further evidence of your overseas work experience. This may include a
certified copy of your Employment Contract, a letter/statement from your business/employer
or work reference. You should provide evidence of the duties that you were performing .

We have frontloaded the Docs used for ACS.(after receiving the mail)


Pls seniors, help us with this. We have no other marriage proof other than Marriage certificate.


----------



## misecmisc

amitferns said:


> The letter should mention that you were a full time employee.


So can I attach the pdf file of the email, in which the previous company has said that the letter is only issued to full-time employee and changing anything on the letter is not possible now, as the skill letter is generated only once. Will ACS accept this thing? Any idea, please. Thanks.


----------



## amitferns

yamini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread from the time my husband has started with the process in Australia immigration.
> 
> After 3 months of visa lodging, yesterday we were contacted by CO, and were asked for further docs. The concerning point was that, the docs asked by the CO were already frontloaded.
> 
> I'm really agitated after getting that mail after waiting for so long. The mail was as mentioned below
> 
> Evidence of Relationship &#150; Spouse, De facto Partner
> 
> Please provide further evidence of your relationship with your spouse/de facto partner. This
> may include a certified copy of your marriage certificate, Family Book, Household Booklet or
> family composition evidence.
> 
> We had already frontloaded our marriage certificate.(Before we got the mail)
> 
> EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> Please provide further evidence of your overseas work experience. This may include a
> certified copy of your Employment Contract, a letter/statement from your business/employer
> or work reference. You should provide evidence of the duties that you were performing .
> 
> We have frontloaded the Docs used for ACS.(after receiving the mail)
> 
> Pls seniors, help us with this. We have no other marriage proof other than Marriage certificate.


Hi Yamini,

For proof of relationship,
Send in bank account statements where you are joint holders
Property docs jointly held
If you have children their birth certificates

Send the marriage certificate again.

For employment:
Offer letter, experience letter, promotion letters, payslip, bank statement, tax document

Sometimes COs overlook documents uploaded. No harm in resending it.


----------



## anujsoni

ggupta002 said:


> Finally golden mail parked in my lot today :rockon:arty:
> 
> Couldnt express m feelings !!!
> 
> Really want to thanks each member of this forum, without your support it woudnt have been possible.
> 
> Yiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!


Congrats !!!


----------



## amitferns

misecmisc said:


> So can I attach the pdf file of the email, in which the previous company has said that the letter is only issued to full-time employee and changing anything on the letter is not possible now, as the skill letter is generated only once. Will ACS accept this thing? Any idea, please. Thanks.


Not sure about this man


----------



## venus9

yamini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this thread from the time my husband has started with the process in Australia immigration.
> 
> After 3 months of visa lodging, yesterday we were contacted by CO, and were asked for further docs. The concerning point was that, the docs asked by the CO were already frontloaded.
> 
> I'm really agitated after getting that mail after waiting for so long. The mail was as mentioned below
> 
> *Evidence of Relationship – Spouse, De facto Partner*
> 
> Please provide further evidence of your relationship with your spouse/de facto partner. This
> may include a certified copy of your marriage certificate, Family Book, Household Booklet or
> family composition evidence.
> 
> We had already frontloaded our marriage certificate.(Before we got the mail)
> 
> 
> *EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT*
> Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
> Please provide further evidence of your overseas work experience. This may include a
> certified copy of your Employment Contract, a letter/statement from your business/employer
> or work reference. You should provide evidence of the duties that you were performing .
> 
> We have frontloaded the Docs used for ACS.(after receiving the mail)
> 
> 
> Pls seniors, help us with this. We have no other marriage proof other than Marriage certificate.


Hi Yamini,

I think you should be good. Send the marriage certificate again to see and do mention that it was already uploaded earlier. Inclusion of spouse in each other's passport is accepted as evidence. 

With regard to employment evidence, upload all documents you can pay slips, Form 16, appreciation letters, promotion letters, employment contracts etc. DIPB is independent of ACS and would require all the evidences for their own evaluation.

Provide them all evidences that you can provide and you should be OK.

Don't worry you'll cross this hurdle as well soon.

Cheers


----------



## anujsoni

GaneshM said:


> All,
> 
> Congratulations to NS1988 and all others who got their grants today. It is with great pleasure that I wish to inform you that I have also received the grant notification today by email. Th grant letter has been generated in IMIACCOUNT. I am feeling happy and awful at the same time. Happy because i received the grant with the grace of almighty and awful cos just couple of days ago out of frustration, I termed this whole thing ' A money making farce'. However I didnt mean it and had always been of the opinion for DIBP to have a procedure to let their clients know of the progress of their application. With no much further ado, my timelines are :
> 
> Occupation Code: 261313 (189-60 points)
> Visa Lodged: 18th May 2014
> Visa grant: 14th August 2014 ( Just within the 3 month time)
> No CO at all throughout. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 2.
> 
> 
> I have also verified VEVO by entering the details (grant number etc). The information seems to be fine including mine and my spouse's name. It shows me as a RESIDENT. I would like to ask the seniors the following :
> 
> 1) I do not wish to spend 150 $ and my energy to get the visa label in my passport.Am I supposed to take the print out of the grant letter(visa grant notice pdf received from case officer in email) and pass through immigration at an Australian airport ? Is that the way it works ? A simple print out on an A4 page will be sufficient I believe ?
> 
> 2) I have verified all the details on VEVO and looks absolutely fine. No spelling typos or other errors. Do I need to verify anything else ?
> 
> 3) I believe geting a tax number and registering with Centrelink and medicare can be done once after landing there.
> 
> 4) What needs to be done from here is job search for now.
> 
> Do you guys advise anything else that might be useful\important information with respect to my visa grant ?
> 
> One piece of advise to all those who have been waiting.. You all are going to make it. Do not worry and hold on. Justice prevails for all. Have faith in god and destiny.
> 
> All the best to the waiting lot.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Congratulations Ganesh!!!


----------



## psuresh0207

Ns1988 said:


> Great news..Got my grant today  so exciting


Hearty congrats Ns1988. 

-Suresh.


----------



## yamini

amitferns said:


> Hi Yamini,
> 
> For proof of relationship,
> Send in bank account statements where you are joint holders
> Property docs jointly held
> If you have children their birth certificates
> 
> Send the marriage certificate again.
> 
> For employment:
> Offer letter, experience letter, promotion letters, payslip, bank statement, tax document
> 
> Sometimes COs overlook documents uploaded. No harm in resending it.


Thanks Venus 9 & Amitferns for the prompt reply.

We actually dont have any joint bank accounts nd spouse's name is also not included in our passports. 

We have actually sent our Insurance Copy where my husband has included me as his nominee. And we have also sent my previous UK Visa (from his company ICT)where its mentioned as partner visa of Mr......

I hope this should suffice....:fingerscrossed:

Regards
Yamini


----------



## psuresh0207

ggupta002 said:


> Finally golden mail parked in my lot today :rockon:arty:
> 
> Couldnt express m feelings !!!
> 
> Really want to thanks each member of this forum, without your support it woudnt have been possible.
> 
> Yiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!


Congrats gupta. Good to see more grants today.

-Suresh.


----------



## psuresh0207

GaneshM said:


> All,
> 
> Congratulations to NS1988 and all others who got their grants today. It is with great pleasure that I wish to inform you that I have also received the grant notification today by email. Th grant letter has been generated in IMIACCOUNT. I am feeling happy and awful at the same time. Happy because i received the grant with the grace of almighty and awful cos just couple of days ago out of frustration, I termed this whole thing ' A money making farce'. However I didnt mean it and had always been of the opinion for DIBP to have a procedure to let their clients know of the progress of their application. With no much further ado, my timelines are :
> 
> Occupation Code: 261313 (189-60 points)
> Visa Lodged: 18th May 2014
> Visa grant: 14th August 2014 ( Just within the 3 month time)
> No CO at all throughout. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 2.
> 
> I have also verified VEVO by entering the details (grant number etc). The information seems to be fine including mine and my spouse's name. It shows me as a RESIDENT. I would like to ask the seniors the following :
> 
> 1) I do not wish to spend 150 $ and my energy to get the visa label in my passport.Am I supposed to take the print out of the grant letter(visa grant notice pdf received from case officer in email) and pass through immigration at an Australian airport ? Is that the way it works ? A simple print out on an A4 page will be sufficient I believe ?
> 
> 2) I have verified all the details on VEVO and looks absolutely fine. No spelling typos or other errors. Do I need to verify anything else ?
> 
> 3) I believe geting a tax number and registering with Centrelink and medicare can be done once after landing there.
> 
> 4) What needs to be done from here is job search for now.
> 
> Do you guys advise anything else that might be useful\important information with respect to my visa grant ?
> 
> One piece of advise to all those who have been waiting.. You all are going to make it. Do not worry and hold on. Justice prevails for all. Have faith in god and destiny.
> 
> All the best to the waiting lot.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.



Hearty congrats Ganesh. After a lot of frustration, this would have been a big relief . Enjoy the moment and have a blast

-Suresh.


----------



## amitferns

yamini said:


> Thanks Venus 9 & Amitferns for the prompt reply.
> 
> We actually dont have any joint bank accounts nd spouse's name is also not included in our passports.
> 
> We have actually sent our Insurance Copy where my husband has included me as his nominee. And we have also sent my previous UK Visa (from his company ICT)where its mentioned as partner visa of Mr......
> 
> I hope this should suffice....:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards
> Yamini


I think marriage certificate is good enough. To be safe send in whatever additional documents you would have.


----------



## Sidsab

misecmisc said:


> So can I attach the pdf file of the email, in which the previous company has said that the letter is only issued to full-time employee and changing anything on the letter is not possible now, as the skill letter is generated only once. Will ACS accept this thing? Any idea, please. Thanks.


Hi
Thx for the response. I surely do hope that is the case. Other than passport 
There is the SSC certificate.
Rgds
Sidsab


----------



## Sidsab

Sidsab said:


> Hi
> Thx for the response. I surely do hope that is the case. Other than passport
> There is the SSC certificate.
> Rgds
> Sidsab


Sorry, meant to reply someone else


----------



## Sidsab

misecmisc said:


> I am not a senior, as I have just heard about this 189 or 190 visa thing nearly one month back and I have to still submit my documents to ACS.
> 
> But passport will work for proof for date of birth. I do not think any other document is needed for date of birth proof.


Hi 
Thanks for the response. I hope that's the case as other than passport 
I have only my SSC certificate as proof. I did read somewhere in this thread
That CO asked the applicant to provide written explanation on why there is 
no birth certificate. I had asked that applicant to respond on how 
He/she dealt with it but unfortunately no response
Thanks 
Sidsab


----------



## TheExpatriate

m-abz said:


> hi
> so the visa date of effect of ICT business analyst ifor 60 pt is on the 2/9/13
> does that mean everyone wit 60 pt from then wll be before to get the invitation cz i applied my EOI on july 16/2014 with 60 points and my visa finishing soon
> so does any one know if whats the max time it would take to get an invitation?
> thanks


Simply it means that the guy on top of the queue with 60 points has been standing there since 2/9/13.

Every 2 weeks when they do the invitation rounds, let's say they issue 100 invitations, first they let people with scores higher than the cut-off score in (65, 70 ...etc.) regardless when they came in (so someone with 65 points lodging today will get it before 60 points lodged in last September!) ....... Let's say there were 40 guys higher than 60, then they will ask the first 60 guys on top of the 60 points queue to come in. The EOI date for the 61st guy - who will become first in line - becomes the cut-off date of effect for the occupation.

So apparently if your score is 60 and lodged in July, you will have to wait a long time until the queue (since September) clears + anyone coming in with more than 60 in the meantime


----------



## Jaiveen

Congratulations to all those who got their grant today!!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Ns1988 said:


> Great news..Got my grant today  so exciting


congrats!


----------



## yamini

*Waiting.......*

Congratulations to everyone who have received grants today!!!! 

Would like to know .... What is the time frame for the next stage after CO contacts you??? 


Regards
Yamini


----------



## mah

GaneshM said:


> All,
> 
> Congratulations to NS1988 and all others who got their grants today. It is with great pleasure that I wish to inform you that I have also received the grant notification today by email. Th grant letter has been generated in IMIACCOUNT. I am feeling happy and awful at the same time. Happy because i received the grant with the grace of almighty and awful cos just couple of days ago out of frustration, I termed this whole thing ' A money making farce'. However I didnt mean it and had always been of the opinion for DIBP to have a procedure to let their clients know of the progress of their application. With no much further ado, my timelines are :
> 
> Occupation Code: 261313 (189-60 points)
> Visa Lodged: 18th May 2014
> Visa grant: 14th August 2014 ( Just within the 3 month time)
> No CO at all throughout. It was a direct grant from Adelaide team 2.
> 
> I have also verified VEVO by entering the details (grant number etc). The information seems to be fine including mine and my spouse's name. It shows me as a RESIDENT. I would like to ask the seniors the following :
> 
> 1) I do not wish to spend 150 $ and my energy to get the visa label in my passport.Am I supposed to take the print out of the grant letter(visa grant notice pdf received from case officer in email) and pass through immigration at an Australian airport ? Is that the way it works ? A simple print out on an A4 page will be sufficient I believe ?
> 
> 2) I have verified all the details on VEVO and looks absolutely fine. No spelling typos or other errors. Do I need to verify anything else ?
> 
> 3) I believe geting a tax number and registering with Centrelink and medicare can be done once after landing there.
> 
> 4) What needs to be done from here is job search for now.
> 
> Do you guys advise anything else that might be useful\important information with respect to my visa grant ?
> 
> One piece of advise to all those who have been waiting.. You all are going to make it. Do not worry and hold on. Justice prevails for all. Have faith in god and destiny.
> 
> All the best to the waiting lot.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


You have a big day........

Congrats........


----------



## rahulkap1

Thanks anuj, vasu, manu & eva. I was able to pay fee through travel card today. What is next. I couldnt see any link or page to upload documents or it takes time to appear after payment of fee. Also how long it takes before i can use emedical client. I couldn't find link for it either. My status in skillselect is updated as lodged and i received an email from dibp for appliction received. Thanks to all who contribute to this forum. Advise me for further steps.


----------



## 189

rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks anuj, vasu, manu & eva. I was able to pay fee through travel card today. What is next. I couldnt see any link or page to upload documents or it takes time to appear after payment of fee. Also how long it takes before i can use emedical client. I couldn't find link for it either. My status in skillselect is updated as lodged and i received an email from dibp for appliction received. Thanks to all who contribute to this forum. Advise me for further steps.



it took nearly 2 hours for me to show up all document upload links.

Similarly link for medical will show up where you can generate its form along with ID and print the form before you head for medical test.


----------



## manU22

rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks anuj, vasu, manu & eva. I was able to pay fee through travel card today. What is next. I couldnt see any link or page to upload documents or it takes time to appear after payment of fee. Also how long it takes before i can use emedical client. I couldn't find link for it either. My status in skillselect is updated as lodged and i received an email from dibp for appliction received. Thanks to all who contribute to this forum. Advise me for further steps.


Good to hear that it helped. It would come soon, just sit back and relax.


----------



## manU22

Ns1988 said:


> Thank You and
> Hearty Congratulations Ganesh


Congratulations Ganesh and Ns1988.


----------



## Vasu G

rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks anuj, vasu, manu & eva. I was able to pay fee through travel card today. What is next. I couldnt see any link or page to upload documents or it takes time to appear after payment of fee. Also how long it takes before i can use emedical client. I couldn't find link for it either. My status in skillselect is updated as lodged and i received an email from dibp for appliction received. Thanks to all who contribute to this forum. Advise me for further steps.


You are welcome Rahul. 

On the right side your application. Click "Actions" > "Open". There you can see all the required documents to upload.


----------



## manU22

yamini said:


> Congratulations to everyone who have received grants today!!!!
> 
> Would like to know .... What is the time frame for the next stage after CO contacts you???
> 
> 
> Regards
> Yamini


Hi Yamimi,

There are no defined timeframe for it, CO might issue a grant in a day or it can be few weeks as I have noticed. Or can ask further questions. 

Also please update your timelines.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

ggupta002 said:


> Finally golden mail parked in my lot today :rockon:arty:
> 
> Couldnt express m feelings !!!
> 
> Really want to thanks each member of this forum, without your support it woudnt have been possible.
> 
> Yiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppppppppppppiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!


Good to see grants on OLD ACS, I guess yours ACS got expired in June 2014. Lucky you to get it utilized at last moment.

A Big Congratulations to you buddy !!



Cheers


----------



## yamini

*Still Waiting.....*



manU22 said:


> Hi Yamimi,
> 
> There are no defined timeframe for it, CO might issue a grant in a day or it can be few weeks as I have noticed. Or can ask further questions.
> 
> Also please update your timelines.


Hi manU,

it has been three months...so we are pretty frustrated....and we were contacted by CO for further docs which were already uploaded.....

Just realized that ur timeline nd ours are pretty much same... 

Timeline is as below

IELTS: 9th Aug-2013 ; ACS Applied (261313): April,2013; ACS Result: July,2013; EOI Submitted (60 points): August,2013; 189 Invitation:28- March,2014; 189 lodged: 17-May-14; CO allocation : 13 -Aug-2014 (further docs); Grant: Waiting


----------



## manU22

yamini said:


> Hi manU,
> 
> it has been three months...so we are pretty frustrated....and we were contacted by CO for further docs which were already uploaded.....
> 
> Just realized that ur timeline nd ours are pretty much same...
> 
> Timeline is as below
> 
> IELTS: 9th Aug-2013 ; ACS Applied (261313): April,2013; ACS Result: July,2013; EOI Submitted (60 points): August,2013; 189 Invitation:28- March,2014; 189 lodged: 17-May-14; CO allocation : 13 -Aug-2014 (further docs); Grant: Waiting


Yes I understand its frustating but things are not in our control at times. As you see we were both contacted by CO yesterday. As a matter of fact they have asked for the documents which were already uploaded.

I was contacted by AF (CO's initials) from Team 2 Adelaide. What about you. What did they ask.


----------



## ggupta002

prgeek001 said:


> Good to see grants on OLD ACS, I guess yours ACS got expired in June 2014. Lucky you to get it utilized at last moment.
> 
> A Big Congratulations to you buddy !!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Mate. Yes, my ACS did expire in June'14 which infact was one of the biggest reasons of all the tensions.... and by the grace of God, everything went well and finally received direct grant today.

I would again say a BIG THANKS to all the members of this forum. You have all been a great support and keeps everyone motivated during the hard times of waiting. You all rock !!!


----------



## yamini

manU22 said:


> Yes I understand its frustating but things are not in our control at times. As you see we were both contacted by CO yesterday. As a matter of fact they have asked for the documents which were already uploaded.
> 
> I was contacted by AF (CO's initials) from Team 2 Adelaide. What about you. What did they ask.



Hi manU,

Yes... Same CO ....same team.... *Relationship docs* (marriage certificate already uploaded), Duties & Responsibilities (extra docs uploaded )....

What abt u?? what were u asked?

Regards
yamini


----------



## manU22

yamini said:


> Hi manU,
> 
> Yes... Same CO ....same team.... *Relationship docs* (marriage certificate already uploaded), Duties & Responsibilities (extra docs uploaded )....
> 
> What abt u?? what were u asked?
> 
> Regards
> yamini


Hi Yamimi,

Hurray, seems we have similarities. Asked for Form 80 for me and wife, Roles and responsibilities (all already uploaded), USA entry/exit and birth certificates. I sent everything again today through email asking if anything else is needed or Duties needed in different format.

I hope you have also sent the documents?

Hope we get our grant soon.

And what extra docs have you uploaded for Duties & Responsibilities??

Regards,
manU22


----------



## manU22

ggupta002 said:


> Thanks Mate. Yes, my ACS did expire in June'14 which infact was one of the biggest reasons of all the tensions.... and by the grace of God, everything went well and finally received direct grant today.
> 
> I would again say a BIG THANKS to all the members of this forum. You have all been a great support and keeps everyone motivated during the hard times of waiting. You all rock !!!


Many congratulations ggupta.


----------



## besthar

Congrats to all those who have gotten your Grants....

I have a query ... What are the various stages that your eVisa status goes thru like ( Submitted, In progress, Processing etc ....) Which status indicates the date you are are closer to the Grant.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

besthar said:


> Congrats to all those who have gotten your Grants....
> 
> I have a query ... What are the various stages that your eVisa status goes thru like ( Submitted, In progress, Processing etc ....) Which status indicates the date you are are closer to the Grant.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum



In Progress --> Finalised. No transient statuses, no indication of close to CO alloc/close to grant .....


----------



## besthar

TheExpatriate said:


> In Progress --> Finalised. No transient statuses, no indication of close to CO alloc/close to grant .....


You sure Mate ??? 

Coz it was my app status was In-Progress until yesterday and today ...it shows up as 'Processing'.
Am getting some feelers here.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hunter85

really strange thing happened today.

So CO first contacted for PCC on 24th of June (even though all my PCCs were already front loaded) but than i said : Let me get new ones (because 1 of them was from October 2013). So I told my agent to send them an e mail stating that we will have them in 1 month (My girl friend is Russian and officially it may take up to 1 month to get PCC from Russian authorities). A different case officer replied (after 1 week) saying that the dead line is 08/09/2014 and today a totally different case officer sent another e mail saying : 

"You are required to provide receipts as evidence that the request has been complied. Within the time frame."

I guess they are going crazy....

The funny thing is i have PCCs ready (as of today) but I dont have receipts or anything (because I am living in Czech Republic, we had help from friends to get our PCCs). Should I just send my new PCCs?

Why they are bombarding me with e mails?


----------



## TheExpatriate

besthar said:


> You sure Mate ???
> 
> Coz it was my app status was In-Progress until yesterday and today ...it shows up as 'Processing'.
> Am getting some feelers here.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


this is not the application status. 

Processing appears in front of the applicants' names (persons) when you click the application for details. It remains so until the grant and becomes Granted.

The application itself is either in progress or finalised


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunter85 said:


> really strange thing happened today.
> 
> So CO first contacted for PCC on 24th of June (even though all my PCCs were already front loaded) but than i said : Let me get new ones (because 1 of them was from October 2013). So I told my agent to send them an e mail stating that we will have them in 1 month (My girl friend is Russian and officially it may take up to 1 month to get PCC from Russian authorities). A different case officer replied (after 1 week) saying that the dead line is 08/09/2014 and today a totally different case officer sent another e mail saying :
> 
> "You are required to provide receipts as evidence that the request has been complied. Within the time frame."
> 
> I guess they are going crazy....
> 
> The funny thing is i have PCCs ready (as of today) but I dont have receipts or anything (because I am living in Czech Republic, we had help from friends to get our PCCs). Should I just send my new PCCs?
> 
> Why they are bombarding me with e mails?



This is pretty normal. You need to provide the PCCs in 28 days, OR provide proof of application (receipts, letter from embassy/consulate ..etc.) proving that you have started the process and awaiting the PCCs themselves.


----------



## besthar

TheExpatriate said:


> this is not the application status.
> 
> Processing appears in front of the applicants' names (persons) when you click the application for details. It remains so until the grant and becomes Granted.
> 
> The application itself is either in progress or finalised


Ya that's right .... Against each of the applicant it was 'in-progress' ... And today it's in 'Processing' .... So I checked out .... I'll be completing 5 weeks tomorrow... Was wondering if one of the teams have opened up my file.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

besthar said:


> Ya that's right .... Against each of the applicant it was 'in-progress' ... And today it's in 'Processing' .... So I checked out .... I'll be completing 5 weeks tomorrow... Was wondering if one of the teams have opened up my file.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum



Hi besthar, 

Against both the applicants for me status has always been Processing, don't know how does the system works or modus operandi of CO or team allocation from DIBP. 

Best of luck for your application. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## sapshoby

thanks for redirecting me.....good luck guys


----------



## c4urself

Hi All,

How to contact the Case officer after you have received the Grant. The grant mail says do not reply on this email address and I have no clue where else to reach.

Any information would be highly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

ggupta002 said:


> Thanks Mate. Yes, my ACS did expire in June'14 which infact was one of the biggest reasons of all the tensions.... and by the grace of God, everything went well and finally received direct grant today.
> 
> I would again say a BIG THANKS to all the members of this forum. You have all been a great support and keeps everyone motivated during the hard times of waiting. You all rock !!!


Yes, Mate your grant is a big sign of relief for me as i am also with old ACS and now keeping my fingers crossed. 


Cheers


----------



## TheExpatriate

c4urself said:


> Hi All, How to contact the Case officer after you have received the Grant. The grant mail says do not reply on this email address and I have no clue where else to reach. Any information would be highly appreciated. Thanks,


Why do you need to contact them?


----------



## maq_qatar

prgeek001 said:


> Yes, Mate your grant is a big sign of relief for me as i am also with old ACS and now keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Cheers


No issues with old acs letter. I was also applied with old acs and got grant in first week of july.


----------



## MAN07

Congrats to all the Grantees !!


----------



## kingcantona7

hi..please help
the colleague who signed my statutory declaration for ACS is no longer working with the firm..is it okay if i submit the same staturory declaration to dibp, or should i get a new one?
kindly suggest


----------



## Melbound

Hi Folks,

In form 80 Question 10, there is a section as follows:

Date of issue 
Day Month Year 

16- 08-2005	


Is this the original issue date? [ What should be my inputs here? What is the reason of this particular question: _Is this the original issue date? _]
No ( ) Give original issue date 
Day Month Year

Please guide me.


----------



## mah

so, grants for last week of May have been started.

Things are moving quite faster..........next is June........then of course July

Good luck to all.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Melbound said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> In form 80 Question 10, there is a section as follows:
> 
> Date of issue
> Day Month Year
> 
> 16- 08-2005
> 
> 
> Is this the original issue date? [ What should be my inputs here? What is the reason of this particular question: _Is this the original issue date? _]
> No ( ) Give original issue date
> Day Month Year
> 
> Please guide me.


If your passport was renewed with the same passport number, answer no and give the very first date it was issued. If not, answer yes and leave the date empty


----------



## Melbound

TheExpatriate said:


> If your passport was renewed with the same passport number, answer no and give the very first date it was issued. If not, answer yes and leave the date empty


Thanks. I was thinking on same lines. I have my passport reissue appointment on 25th this month. Thanks for confirming!


----------



## appu1234

I too submitted on 30th July 2014 and waiting for CO


----------



## huubang

Ya... Hope everything will be over... I'm quite stressed now...


----------



## huubang

Anyone is from Singapore? Hey, can we do a quick introduction since well... not a lot of people here.

Also please ask your friends who are on the same boat to join here, ok?


----------



## manU22

kingcantona7 said:


> hi..please help
> the colleague who signed my statutory declaration for ACS is no longer working with the firm..is it okay if i submit the same staturory declaration to dibp, or should i get a new one?
> kindly suggest


Though its not an issue, but as I see you have not submitted any documents after filing, please get it signed by an employee who is still working in the company to be on the safer side.


----------



## padmakarrao

kingcantona7 said:


> hi..please help
> the colleague who signed my statutory declaration for ACS is no longer working with the firm..is it okay if i submit the same staturory declaration to dibp, or should i get a new one?
> kindly suggest


Hi,
As per my knowledge, if the person has resigned it won't have any impact on your document. Just one condition, he should have left the company after u left. So if you are still in that company then his declaration is void. This is what my agent told. Hence I suggest if you are still working in that company you should get a new declaration as a precaution. 
Cheers


----------



## avirup_d82

Going by the trend now, July applicants should get the grants between mid Sept to mid Oct...


----------



## avirup_d82

huubang said:


> Let's keep in touch man... We have the same fate.... :fingerscrossed:


Sure...I hope it gets over soon...


----------



## eva-aus1

No grants today.. ????

happy independence day to all Indian friends here !!


tks,
eva


----------



## abhishingwekar

huubang said:


> Anyone is from Singapore? Hey, can we do a quick introduction since well... not a lot of people here.
> 
> Also please ask your friends who are on the same boat to join here, ok?


Hi, 
I am in Singapore....


----------



## ninjusto

Okay so I was requested for Medicals and did them with my wife.

After 2 days, for me the medical status in eMedicals shows:

501 Medical Examination - Incomplete
502 Chest X-ray Examination - Completed
*707 HIV test - Incomplete*

However, for my spouse it shows:

501 Medical Examination - Incomplete
502 Chest X-ray Examination - Completed
*707 HIV test - Completed*

I am a bit concerned as we both took the tests together, and I don't understand why my HIV test is still showing as incomplete. I do have some anxiety related to HIV testing and waiting for the results, though I was not involved in any risk. (According to my knowledge)

I called the hospital who informed me that all tests are done but they are not allowed to provide me with the results and I will have to wait for the panel Dr to come back from travel tomorrow.

Is there a reason for concern or eMedical is known not to always show "updated" information?


----------



## tomato_juice

Hi ninjusto,

Where did you get this info?


----------



## ninjusto

From eMedical - you can go to your immiAccount and then click on "Organize your heath examination" - then "Print Information Sheet", you can see the status in the PDF.


----------



## mah

I am happy since more july people are heads up.


Good luck to all


----------



## amitferns

ninjusto said:


> Okay so I was requested for Medicals and did them with my wife.
> 
> After 2 days, for me the medical status in eMedicals shows:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination - Incomplete
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination - Completed
> 707 HIV test - Incomplete
> 
> However, for my spouse it shows:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination - Incomplete
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination - Completed
> 707 HIV test - Completed
> 
> I am a bit concerned as we both took the tests together, and I don't understand why my HIV test is still showing as incomplete. I do have some anxiety related to HIV testing and waiting for the results, though I was not involved in any risk. (According to my knowledge)
> 
> I called the hospital who informed me that all tests are done but they are not allowed to provide me with the results and I will have to wait for the panel Dr to come back from travel tomorrow.
> 
> Is there a reason for concern or eMedical is known not to always show "updated" information?


It just means the reports have not been uploaded. Relax


----------



## AngelSeven

Hi,

Where is the option to check medical reports? I have done medicals last week and got the response from hospital that my reports are uploaded. However, I am aware that reports are not disclosed to us. I will be happy to know the status atleast.

Regards,


----------



## ninjusto

panda.seema said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where is the option to check medical reports? I have done medicals last week and got the response from hospital that my reports are uploaded. However, I am aware that reports are not disclosed to us. I will be happy to know the status atleast.
> 
> Regards,


Check them here:
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## AngelSeven

Thank you, in this link I can only see my details and Hap Id and Print Information sheet button.

Where is the option to see the status?

Can you please explain


----------



## ninjusto

panda.seema said:


> Thank you, in this link I can only see my details and Hap Id and Print Information sheet button.
> 
> Where is the option to see the status?
> 
> Can you please explain



Click on Print Information, it will open a PDF. You can find the status there.


----------



## AngelSeven

Thank you . I got the same status HIV & Medical Examination says - Incomplete. 

Looks like hospital takes more time to upload the reports


----------



## maq_qatar

panda.seema said:


> Thank you . I got the same status HIV & Medical Examination says - Incomplete.
> 
> Looks like hospital takes more time to upload the reports


Wait for 2 days and if still same check with your hospital.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## bigdaddy

Breeze time......


----------



## elsasl

I did my medical on Tue, the status of my husband and daugther are all completed, for me, my HIV test and X-ray are completed but the health examination is incompleted. I also want to know why.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

elsasl said:


> I did my medical on Tue, the status of my husband and daugther are all completed, for me, my HIV test and X-ray are completed but the health examination is incompleted. I also want to know why.


Call up clinic tomorrow of the are working if not call them on Monday and ask them what's going on?! 
Generally it takes 3 working days to complete the process since it's the third day.. 

Gotta wait one more day. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## huubang

Yup. July people please report here.

Abhishingwekar: Do you want to catch up some time?


----------



## ashish1137

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Call up clinic tomorrow of the are working if not call them on Monday and ask them what's going on?!
> Generally it takes 3 working days to complete the process since it's the third day..
> 
> Gotta wait one more day.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


It might take more. There is no standard. As a process you should give them 5 business days at least. Dont get impatient until then.


----------



## ashish1137

Guys,

I called dibp to know the status on my application. The lady who picked my call about 60 minutes later was quite polite. Asked my email, dob, residential address and visa subclass for identification.

She told that my application lies withadrlaide gsm team and normal grant time is 3 months if everything is in place and if all docs already there, it might be sooner.

Just an update for those who filed before 23-june and need application status.


----------



## austrailadream

ashish1137 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I called dibp to know the status on my application. The lady who picked my call about 60 minutes later was quite polite. Asked my email, dob, residential address and visa subclass for identification.
> 
> She told that my application lies withadrlaide gsm team and normal grant time is 3 months if everything is in place and if all docs already there, it might be sooner.
> 
> Just an update for those who filed before 23-june and need application status.


Pla pass the number to me. I will do the same next week or so. Thnx!


----------



## huubang

ashish1137 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I called dibp to know the status on my application. The lady who picked my call about 60 minutes later was quite polite. Asked my email, dob, residential address and visa subclass for identification.
> 
> She told that my application lies withadrlaide gsm team and normal grant time is 3 months if everything is in place and if all docs already there, it might be sooner.
> 
> Just an update for those who filed before 23-june and need application status.


That sounds quite a standard answer...


----------



## TheExpatriate

ninjusto said:


> Okay so I was requested for Medicals and did them with my wife.
> 
> After 2 days, for me the medical status in eMedicals shows:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination - Incomplete
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination - Completed
> *707 HIV test - Incomplete*
> 
> However, for my spouse it shows:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination - Incomplete
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination - Completed
> *707 HIV test - Completed*
> 
> I am a bit concerned as we both took the tests together, and I don't understand why my HIV test is still showing as incomplete. I do have some anxiety related to HIV testing and waiting for the results, though I was not involved in any risk. (According to my knowledge)
> 
> I called the hospital who informed me that all tests are done but they are not allowed to provide me with the results and I will have to wait for the panel Dr to come back from travel tomorrow.
> 
> Is there a reason for concern or eMedical is known not to always show "updated" information?


no concern. Just wait, complete means the lab gave back the result, and the panel physician reviewed it and wrote up the report on eMedical and uploaded it. Could be a lazy doctor !


----------



## ashokmulchandani

Any Trends ?


----------



## huubang

ashokmulchandani said:


> Any Trends ?


What trend?

And just curious, why is there a gap between your invitation and lodgement?


----------



## ninjusto

TheExpatriate said:


> no concern. Just wait, complete means the lab gave back the result, and the panel physician reviewed it and wrote up the report on eMedical and uploaded it. Could be a lazy doctor !


Thanks for your response. But the reason of my concern is that my wife's HIV has been completed since yesterday while mine is still Incomplete... Why would the panel doctor only upload my wife's HIV test knowing that we did the test together. Could this be an eMedical thing?


----------



## jimmyhendrix

ninjusto said:


> Thanks for your response. But the reason of my concern is that my wife's HIV has been completed since yesterday while mine is still Incomplete... Why would the panel doctor only upload my wife's HIV test knowing that we did the test together. Could this be an eMedical thing?


Well logically if you were at risk, wouldn't your wife be at risk as well.... I mean its HIV... With this I rest my case and let sanity prevail....


----------



## TheExpatriate

ninjusto said:


> Thanks for your response. But the reason of my concern is that my wife's HIV has been completed since yesterday while mine is still Incomplete... Why would the panel doctor only upload my wife's HIV test knowing that we did the test together. Could this be an eMedical thing?


Lazy doctor who had 10 reports for example, uploaded 8 and left 2, yours was in those 2 ........ it's manual work.

Btw even completed doesn't mean "cleared". Completed means report is uploaded. Nothing more nothing less.





jimmyhendrix said:


> Well logically if you were at risk, wouldn't your wife be at risk as well.... I mean its HIV... With this I rest my case and let sanity prevail....


I did not want to say that although I thought of it.


----------



## ninjusto

jimmyhendrix said:


> Well logically if you were at risk, wouldn't your wife be at risk as well.... I mean its HIV... With this I rest my case and let sanity prevail....


We both were tested for HIV before marriage and of course I was not at risk from typical stuff like sex with other people or drugs. I just worry too much about cuts at barber, dentists, etc...

Also, there are thousands of cases when one partner is positive and the other remains negative for years. Sexual intercourse does not automatically infect, it is a probability thing.

Anyway thanks for your opinions. Anyone who had a similar experience with mismatch results between applications please let me know.


----------



## tomato_juice

Guys could you please clarify the way one can know that medical test is passed successfully and no additional medical tests are required?


----------



## TheExpatriate

ninjusto said:


> We both were tested for HIV before marriage and of course I was not at risk from typical stuff like sex with other people or drugs. I just worry too much about cuts at barber, dentists, etc...
> 
> Also, there are thousands of cases when one partner is positive and the other remains negative for years. Sexual intercourse does not automatically infect, it is a probability thing.
> 
> Anyway thanks for your opinions. Anyone who had a similar experience with mismatch results between applications please let me know.


HIV is very weak outside the body and won't survive outside that much. If HIV is transmitted by small cuts at barbershops and dentists (who btw use professional sterilization equipment), the human race would've been wiped out. You are phobic about HIV and you are blowing things out of proportion.

I'd advise you though to get your own barbershop kit to use at barbershops, I have been using one whenever I go to the barbershop for the last 6+ years to avoid infections like Hep B, Hep C ...etc. At least if you get cut, you are cut by your own tools !


Furthermore, sexual intercourse female-to-male is very low transmission, but male-to-female is VERY high. A man's chance of catching HIV from a woman is 1 in 2000 and if the man is circumcised it's 1 in 3000. A woman's chance of catching HIV from a man is WAY higher (I think 1 in 100 but not sure) ..... So a man with HIV will - almost sure - infect his wife, but the other way around is not that sure.


Last but not least, completed means report is uploaded, no more no less, does not mean positive or negative result. Only the CO can pass, fail or refer medical results.


----------



## TheExpatriate

tomato_juice said:


> Guys could you please clarify the way one can know that medical test is passed successfully and no additional medical tests are required?


through your CO


----------



## tomato_juice

TheExpatriate said:


> through your CO


Isn't this info is displayed in one's ImmiAccount profile?


----------



## TheExpatriate

tomato_juice said:


> Isn't this info is displayed in one's ImmiAccount profile?


No it's not.


----------



## ashokmulchandani

huubang said:


> What trend?
> 
> And just curious, why is there a gap between your invitation and lodgement?


I meant Visa Grant Trends , which month applications are getting cleared now?

I wanted to complete PCC and MEDS and then apply so was the gap


----------



## ninjusto

TheExpatriate said:


> HIV is very weak outside the body and won't survive outside that much. If HIV is transmitted by small cuts at barbershops and dentists (who btw use professional sterilization equipment), the human race would've been wiped out. You are phobic about HIV and you are blowing things out of proportion.
> 
> I'd advise you though to get your own barbershop kit to use at barbershops, I have been using one whenever I go to the barbershop for the last 6+ years to avoid infections like Hep B, Hep C ...etc. At least if you get cut, you are cut by your own tools !
> 
> 
> Furthermore, sexual intercourse female-to-male is very low transmission, but male-to-female is VERY high. A man's chance of catching HIV from a woman is 1 in 2000 and if the man is circumcised it's 1 in 3000. A woman's chance of catching HIV from a man is WAY higher (I think 1 in 100 but not sure) ..... So a man with HIV will - almost sure - infect his wife, but the other way around is not that sure.
> 
> 
> Last but not least, completed means report is uploaded, no more no less, does not mean positive or negative result. Only the CO can pass, fail or refer medical results.


You are correct, but it is worth ponting out that HIV testing cannot be set to Complete in a couple of days if it was positive. If an HIV test reads positive, the hospital has to do a confirmatory test using Western Blot test or RNA which requires around a week or more. Also, they are instructed to inform the patient immediately so he can take appropriate measures so he does not infect his sexual partner.

So, I think an HIV test in 1-2 days set to Complete is surely going to be Negative.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ninjusto said:


> You are correct, but it is worth ponting out that HIV testing cannot be set to Complete in a couple of days if it was positive. If an HIV test reads positive, the hospital has to do a confirmatory test using Western Blot test or RNA which requires around a week or more. Also, they are instructed to inform the patient immediately so he can take appropriate measures so he does not infect his sexual partner.
> 
> So, I think an HIV test in 1-2 days set to Complete is surely going to be Negative.


Believe me, your case is no more than a lazy and/or overworked doctor who did not write the report.

And since you know the above, if your case was a weak positive ELISA and had to do Western Blot, they would've informed you.


----------



## tomato_juice

TheExpatriate said:


> through your CO


Is it OK to ask CO to clarify the issue regarding whether additional health tests are required or not? I mean will a CO answer this sort of question?


----------



## ninjusto

TheExpatriate said:


> Believe me, your case is no more than a lazy and/or overworked doctor who did not write the report.
> 
> And since you know the above, if your case was a weak positive ELISA and had to do Western Blot, they would've informed you.


I hope so. Thanks brother.


----------



## huubang

ashokmulchandani said:


> I meant Visa Grant Trends , which month applications are getting cleared now?
> 
> I wanted to complete PCC and MEDS and then apply so was the gap


1) Late May is getting cleared
2) Same as me... and sad to say that... it was the greatest mistake of mine... Should have gone ahead to lodge first...


----------



## TheExpatriate

tomato_juice said:


> Is it OK to ask CO to clarify the issue regarding whether additional health tests are required or not? I mean will a CO answer this sort of question?


yes they would.


----------



## ashokmulchandani

huubang said:


> 1) Late May is getting cleared
> 2) Same as me... and sad to say that... it was the greatest mistake of mine... Should have gone ahead to lodge first...


Yes I feel the same now I should have applied much earlier.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Guys I'm trying to lodge my visa but on my immiaccount, under 'New Application', I dont see an option for 'Independent Subclass 189'.

Tried starting all the Skilled Migration application types, none has 189 option.

can anyone tell me how to proceed?

Regards,
Trushik


----------



## manU22

austrailadream said:


> Pla pass the number to me. I will do the same next week or so. Thnx!



This is a standard answer, the agent wont actually know where the file is at the moment.


----------



## manU22

cancerianlrules said:


> Guys I'm trying to lodge my visa but on my immiaccount, under 'New Application', I dont see an option for 'Independent Subclass 189'.
> 
> Tried starting all the Skilled Migration application types, none has 189 option.
> 
> can anyone tell me how to proceed?
> 
> Regards,
> Trushik



How did u reach the immi page. If you click on apply from skillSelect it would directly take you to the section. Please provide more information to how you trying to lodge, Im not saying that you have not done the earlier steps but revisiting it might help.


----------



## Pothik

I think your health test results has been FW to the next level from Bangladesh. In most cases If there would be anything wrong they would have call you for re test or additional test.

Now the next level assessment can only be confirmed by CO. 







tomato_juice said:


> Is it OK to ask CO to clarify the issue regarding whether additional health tests are required or not? I mean will a CO answer this sort of question?


----------



## cancerianlrules

manU22 said:


> How did u reach the immi page. If you click on apply from skillSelect it would directly take you to the section. Please provide more information to how you trying to lodge, Im not saying that you have not done the earlier steps but revisiting it might help.


I created am immi account and have completed my health declarations, also completed the medicals. Now in immi account when I click new application no options for 189


----------



## cancerianlrules

cancerianlrules said:


> I created am immi account and have completed my health declarations, also completed the medicals. Now in immi account when I click new application no options for 189


Its sorted thanks manu


----------



## Faisal.aiub

Hello Seniors,

After 3.5 months 3 days ago my CO selected (Adelaide 23) and asked to provide my wife's medical and prove of medium of bachelor course in english or IELTS. I will provide it next week.

I uploaded all my documents upfront.CO didn't ask of my any documents.Does it mean co already verified my documents or after receive my wife's medical and proof of english CO will start verifying?
Regards


----------



## manU22

cancerianlrules said:


> Its sorted thanks manu


Good to hear that buddy. Hope to see your grant soon.


----------



## manU22

Faisal.aiub said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> After 3.5 months 3 days ago my CO selected (Adelaide 23) and asked to provide my wife's medical and prove of medium of bachelor course in english or IELTS. I will provide it next week.
> 
> I uploaded all my documents upfront.CO didn't ask of my any documents.Does it mean co already verified my documents or after receive my wife's medical and proof of english CO will start verifying?
> Regards


It generally means the first I.e. while processing they found few missed or incomplete hence asked for it.

Also please update ur timelines


----------



## abhishingwekar

huubang said:


> Yup. July people please report here.
> 
> Abhishingwekar: Do you want to catch up some time?


Ya, sure. Let us decide the time and place to meet up...


----------



## huubang

Up up


----------



## mah

Its weekend


----------



## eva-aus1

Looks like DIBP is on vacation ..I hate these silent days... wish to hear at least one grant a day .. 

Tkz,
Eva


----------



## mah

eva-aus1 said:


> Looks like DIBP is on vacation ..I hate these silent days... wish to hear at least one grant a day ..
> 
> Tkz,
> Eva




Weekend 

Isn't it ?


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

I have saved the ACS point migration sheet on my laptop from ACS website and for age it says below:
25-32 (inclusive) 30 points
33-39 (inclusive) 25 points
40-44 (inclusive) 15 points

So for age of 32 years and 10 months, will ACS qualify as equal to 25 or 30 points? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## mah

ACS or DIBP ?

25 points


----------



## mah

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have saved the ACS point migration sheet on my laptop from ACS website and for age it says below:
> 25-32 (inclusive) 30 points
> 33-39 (inclusive) 25 points
> 40-44 (inclusive) 15 points
> 
> So for age of 32 years and 10 months, will ACS qualify as equal to 25 or 30 points? Please tell. Thanks.


ACS or DIBP ?

25 points


----------



## rahulkap1

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have saved the ACS point migration sheet on my laptop from ACS website and for age it says below:
> 25-32 (inclusive) 30 points
> 33-39 (inclusive) 25 points
> 40-44 (inclusive) 15 points
> 
> So for age of 32 years and 10 months, will ACS qualify as equal to 25 or 30 points? Please tell. Thanks.


Hi Misecmisc

I have enquired about the same thing b4 starting my app. I enquired many MARA agents in India and abroad. What I have found is one can claim 30 points for age till he not turn 33.
Means 32 years and 11 months. You can also confirm same by calling a MARA agent in local area. As I was not convinced from one or two agents in india so I called them all over world like Singapore, UK, USA and Australia as well.


----------



## misecmisc

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi Misecmisc
> 
> I have enquired about the same thing b4 starting my app. I enquired many MARA agents in India and abroad. What I have found is one can claim 30 points for age till he not turn 33.
> Means 32 years and 11 months. You can also confirm same by calling a MARA agent in local area. As I was not convinced from one or two agents in india so I called them all over world like Singapore, UK, USA and Australia as well.


Actually I will be turning to 33 in end of next month. I will have to go for ACS submission and get the results back from ACS. Then I will have to go for EOI.

2 questions:

1. Is there any person who actually got 30 points for 32 years and 364 days?

2. At what time the age is actually taken into consideration - when EOI is lodged or when we submit the documents for visa processing?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc

mah said:


> ACS or DIBP ?
> 
> 25 points


ACS

For age till 32 years and 364 days, how many points for age? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## lovetosmack

misecmisc said:


> ACS
> 
> For age till 32 years and 364 days, how many points for age? Please suggest. Thanks.


It's counted at the time of invitation. You can be less than even 1 day to 33 years and gives you 30 points.


----------



## maq_qatar

misecmisc said:


> Actually I will be turning to 33 in end of next month. I will have to go for ACS submission and get the results back from ACS. Then I will have to go for EOI.
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Is there any person who actually got 30 points for 32 years and 364 days?
> 
> 2. At what time the age is actually taken into consideration - when EOI is lodged or when we submit the documents for visa processing?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


If you are 32+ and less 33 you can claim 30 points. when you fill EOI your point auto calculated by your DOB.

In my case 32 year 6 month and my point was calculated 30 automatically. Hope this will help you to understand.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## eva-aus1

yesterday beeing friday also heard nothing .. sad:


mah said:


> Weekend
> 
> Isn't it ?


----------



## misecmisc

lovetosmack said:


> It's counted at the time of invitation. You can be less than even 1 day to 33 years and gives you 30 points.


So it does not depend on the date when we raise EOI. Rather it depends on the date when we get invited. Is it correct? Just trying to clarify as my situation seems pretty complicated as if I go for ACS submission now, then since I am leaving my current company in 3 weeks, then again I have to go for ACS submission to get the additional 6 months work experience.

my current work experience is 9.5 years, so as per ACS 9.5-2=7.5 years so 10 points. After 6 months more work experience it will be10 years, so as per ACS 10-2=8 years, so 15 points. But for the additional 6 months, I will have to go for ACS submission again.

So I was trying to clarify this age thing query and any possibility of me getting 30 points for my age by ACS.


----------



## ninjusto

TheExpatriate said:


> Believe me, your case is no more than a lazy and/or overworked doctor who did not write the report.
> 
> And since you know the above, if your case was a weak positive ELISA and had to do Western Blot, they would've informed you.


Just a quick update, the Dr informed me that my tests and spouse tests were good (Thank God), but they have some kind of issue in their system and that is delaying the upload of my medicals, but my spouse medicals were all uploaded. Mine should be finalized in the next couple of days.

So it seems you were right  Thanks!


----------



## ninjusto

By the way, after the medicals are fully uploaded, should I upload any related document in ImmiAccount?

For my wife, this is now showing:

"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."

But also, I still have this set as "Requested":

Health, Evidence of - Medical Clearance

So is there something I should upload? I'm thinking to download the PDF from eMedical and put it on ImmiAccount ?

Thanks!


----------



## Expat2013

Ideally there is no need to upload anything for your meds, hospital would do that and you can check the status by downloading the med referral PDF through eMedical Client link from Skillselect.

If you still would like to upload, you may upload the fee receipts of meds you completed under Health Evidence -> Other -> Fee Receipt(Per applicant). 

Good luck.




ninjusto said:


> By the way, after the medicals are fully uploaded, should I upload any related document in ImmiAccount?
> 
> For my wife, this is now showing:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."
> 
> But also, I still have this set as "Requested":
> 
> Health, Evidence of - Medical Clearance
> 
> So is there something I should upload? I'm thinking to download the PDF from eMedical and put it on ImmiAccount ?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ashish1137

manU22 said:


> This is a standard answer, the agent wont actually know where the file is at the moment.


Yes that is a standard answer but for that she might not have asked my details and also that my application lies with gsm adelaide team.


----------



## tomato_juice

ninjusto said:


> By the way, after the medicals are fully uploaded, should I upload any related document in ImmiAccount?
> 
> For my wife, this is now showing:
> 
> "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."


Hmmm. Yesterday TheExpatriate wrote that this info is not available in ImmiAccount information and only can be requested from CO.  

Anyway, guys does *"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."* mean that there are no issues with health test?


----------



## ashish1137

huubang said:


> That sounds quite a standard answer...


not to me. may be as a passive listener, it might sound to you.


----------



## ninjusto

Expat2013 said:


> Ideally there is no need to upload anything for your meds, hospital would do that and you can check the status by downloading the med referral PDF through eMedical Client link from Skillselect.
> 
> If you still would like to upload, you may upload the fee receipts of meds you completed under Health Evidence -> Other -> Fee Receipt(Per applicant).
> 
> Good luck.


Well yes, but when the CO asked for my medicals, a new item in the document list now shows as requested.

Health, Evidence of - Medical Clearance

This shows as requested for both me ans my wife, I wonder if uploading the PDF link through eMedical would be considered as such...


----------



## ninjusto

tomato_juice said:


> Hmmm. Yesterday TheExpatriate wrote that this info is not available in ImmiAccount information and only can be requested from CO.
> 
> Anyway, guys does *"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."* mean that there are no issues with health test?


I think this means that all required medicals are uploaded. I dont think it means anything else. But in general, I think the hospital would tell you if there is something wrong with the results. I also think it is your right to get your test results, so call your hospital or panel Dr and ask him if you're concerned.

As for medicals being defferred, i think your CO would tell you if it happens. I think this happens mostly when you are graded B or when your test results are good but you have some managed conditions like managed blood pressure, diabetes, extreme obesity, chron, celiac, etc...

That is according to my knowledge of course.


----------



## Spykey

myself(main 189 applicant) and my wife did the medicals yesterday and i just check the status on emedicals.
For my HIV test, status is referred and HIV for my wife is incomplete.


is there anything wrong? or i just have to wait for a status update?

thank you!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Spykey said:


> myself(main 189 applicant) and my wife did the medicals yesterday and i just check the status on emedicals.
> For my HIV test, status is referred and HIV for my wife is incomplete.
> 
> is there anything wrong? or i just have to wait for a status update?
> 
> thank you!


Hi, 

You need to give it 3-5 working days brother to show the status correctly. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## manU22

ashish1137 said:


> Yes that is a standard answer but for that she might not have asked my details and also that my application lies with gsm adelaide team.


Your question is correct but for her to tell where the application currently is, she would want to know if you are a legitimate person to whom the status can be revealed. Its only for verification similar to when u call your bank or mobile operator. Dont worry you will get the grant soon and have a good day.


----------



## manU22

misecmisc said:


> So it does not depend on the date when we raise EOI. Rather it depends on the date when we get invited. Is it correct? Just trying to clarify as my situation seems pretty complicated as if I go for ACS submission now, then since I am leaving my current company in 3 weeks, then again I have to go for ACS submission to get the additional 6 months work experience.
> 
> my current work experience is 9.5 years, so as per ACS 9.5-2=7.5 years so 10 points. After 6 months more work experience it will be10 years, so as per ACS 10-2=8 years, so 15 points. But for the additional 6 months, I will have to go for ACS submission again.
> 
> So I was trying to clarify this age thing query and any possibility of me getting 30 points for my age by ACS.


Hello you dont have to get your experience evaluated again by acs, if you notice acs would have mention ex after mon/year are considered equivalent to the job code. So using the same you can file eoi after 5 or 7 months from now to get thw points. Or you cab apply now and skilselect will auto increment your points after 5 or 7 months to the defined points.


----------



## ashish1137

Spykey said:


> myself(main 189 applicant) and my wife did the medicals yesterday and i just check the status on emedicals.
> For my HIV test, status is referred and HIV for my wife is incomplete.
> 
> is there anything wrong? or i just have to wait for a status update?
> 
> thank you!


For gods sake, all people who did medicals wait for 5 business days. nothing wrong with you or your spouse or dependent.

Give the doctors and their staff time to upload.


----------



## ninjusto

Spykey said:


> myself(main 189 applicant) and my wife did the medicals yesterday and i just check the status on emedicals.
> For my HIV test, status is referred and HIV for my wife is incomplete.
> 
> 
> is there anything wrong? or i just have to wait for a status update?
> 
> thank you!


Don't worry, it is not as simple as a simple "Upload File" procedure for the hospitals; they actually need to fill some forms for each result.

The same thing happened to me. Just wait for around 5 days, all your results will become complete. If not, just call the hospital and ask if your results were good and when they will be uploading them.


----------



## venus9

misecmisc said:


> So it does not depend on the date when we raise EOI. Rather it depends on the date when we get invited. Is it correct? Just trying to clarify as my situation seems pretty complicated as if I go for ACS submission now, then since I am leaving my current company in 3 weeks, then again I have to go for ACS submission to get the additional 6 months work experience.
> 
> my current work experience is 9.5 years, so as per ACS 9.5-2=7.5 years so 10 points. After 6 months more work experience it will be10 years, so as per ACS 10-2=8 years, so 15 points. But for the additional 6 months, I will have to go for ACS submission again.
> 
> So I was trying to clarify this age thing query and any possibility of me getting 30 points for my age by ACS.


Hi,

Take it 1 step at a time. Please go ahead with your ACS assessment. You never know how they assess your skills. If you a IT major in bachelor's or master's they may recognize all of your experience as well. It is possible based on your employment references they may deduct more than 2 years experience as well.

And yes the relevance of age is at the time of EOI application submission. Once you've an invite you are good.

My experience is earlier you start the whole process the better.
Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## ninjusto

Guys I have a question. CO asked for my medicals/PCC some days ago and I'm about to finalize those. Can I still expect an extended delay for a year or so even if my Meds/PCC were fine?
Or do external security checks usually happen earlier?

Based on my understanding, the Visa needs to be validated by a landing within 1 year after Meds or PCC (The sooner). What happens in this case? Would the expiry date be expanded?

Thanks!


----------



## misecmisc

venus9 said:


> If you a IT major in bachelor's or master's they may recognize all of your experience as well.


Is it possible that they can recognize all of my work experience? I have done B.Sc. Hons in Computer Science and M.Sc in Computer Science.

Just to clarify again, since I will leave my current company within 3 weeks, then I will have to search another company and suppose work there for another 6 months to complete 10 years (if ACS deducts 2 years), then will I have to go for ACS submission again to take into consideration the additional 6 months in new company?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## manU22

misecmisc said:


> Is it possible that they can recognize all of my work experience? I have done B.Sc. Hons in Computer Science and M.Sc in Computer Science.
> 
> Just to clarify again, since I will leave my current company within 3 weeks, then I will have to search another company and suppose work there for another 6 months to complete 10 years (if ACS deducts 2 years), then will I have to go for ACS submission again to take into consideration the additional 6 months in new company?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


Its possible but what I have seen for myself they did reduce 2 years for btech csc and others with mca. For non computer degree like ece, mechanical 4 yrs were reduced.

You dont have to get acs evaluation again. You can file eoi and once u get invite lodge visa. After that attach all relevant employment documentation for the new company like offer letter and salary slips


----------



## amitferns

misecmisc said:


> Is it possible that they can recognize all of my work experience? I have done B.Sc. Hons in Computer Science and M.Sc in Computer Science.
> 
> Just to clarify again, since I will leave my current company within 3 weeks, then I will have to search another company and suppose work there for another 6 months to complete 10 years (if ACS deducts 2 years), then will I have to go for ACS submission again to take into consideration the additional 6 months in new company?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks.


Yes you will have to go for ACS reevaluation


----------



## manU22

amitferns said:


> Yes you will have to go for ACS reevaluation


Hi Amit,

I dont feel so because acs' letter clearly states ur exp is equivalent to the code after such month and year. So if a person is in the same role after acs' first evaluation then he has to provide additional documents for the new company to the co or upload during lodgement. Your thoughts on this.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

ninjusto said:


> Guys I have a question. CO asked for my medicals/PCC some days ago and I'm about to finalize those. Can I still expect an extended delay for a year or so even if my Meds/PCC were fine?
> Or do external security checks usually happen earlier?
> 
> Based on my understanding, the Visa needs to be validated by a landing within 1 year after Meds or PCC (The sooner). What happens in this case? Would the expiry date be expanded?
> 
> Thanks!


Delay is only for high risk countries like pakistan or bangladesh!!! The CO would intimate the date of entry, do not worry, just get the medical and pcc done, rest leave it to CO. Its not like he will give you a visa and say that you should come within a day to Australia..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## arjunsydney

ninjusto said:


> Guys I have a question. CO asked for my medicals/PCC some days ago and I'm about to finalize those. Can I still expect an extended delay for a year or so even if my Meds/PCC were fine?
> Or do external security checks usually happen earlier?
> 
> Based on my understanding, the Visa needs to be validated by a landing within 1 year after Meds or PCC (The sooner). What happens in this case? Would the expiry date be expanded?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi ninjusto,
What is your timelines ? Is it 189 or 190 ?


----------



## amitferns

manU22 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> I dont feel so because acs' letter clearly states ur exp is equivalent to the code after such month and year. So if a person is in the same role after acs' first evaluation then he has to provide additional documents for the new company to the co or upload during lodgement. Your thoughts on this.


Hi manu22,

He is changing jobs. He will have to get the new job reassessed. If he continues in the same job then it is not required.


----------



## Vasu G

manU22 said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> I dont feel so because acs' letter clearly states ur exp is equivalent to the code after such month and year. So if a person is in the same role after acs' first evaluation then he has to provide additional documents for the new company to the co or upload during lodgement. Your thoughts on this.


Yes manU22. That's correct !!

I am in a similar situation. I am providing all my new company(not in ACS letter) documents.


----------



## mcgyver

Nishant Dundas said:


> Delay is only for high risk countries like pakistan or bangladesh!!! The CO would intimate the date of entry, do not worry, just get the medical and pcc done, rest leave it to CO. Its not like he will give you a visa and say that you should come within a day to Australia..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Nishant,

It is interesting that you mentioned Bangladesh. Why do you think it is a high-risk country? Actually, I do know it is one. But I also know that India is also on the list. So, from an Indian perspective, can you please tell me why it is that Indian applicants do not have to spend as much time as Bangladeshi applicants do on waiting for decisions?


----------



## amitferns

Vasu G said:


> Yes manU22. That's correct !!
> 
> I am in a similar situation. I am providing all my new company(not in ACS letter) documents.


Then maybe I am mistaken. I always thought that experience in a company has to be assessed as relevant by ACS for Dibp to consider.


----------



## lakshmim_84

I had a doubt. Is it compulsory that my husband should also write IELTS. I have 65 points already (If I get a good score in IELTS). So can I apply for PR in australia?


----------



## Vasu G

lakshmim_84 said:


> I had a doubt. Is it compulsory that my husband should also write IELTS. I have 65 points already (If I get a good score in IELTS). So can I apply for PR in australia?


Yes. You can be a primary applicant. If you don't claim partner points, your husband should get 4.5 in IELTS. It would be clear if you give breakup of your points.


----------



## mithu93ku

mcgyver said:


> Nishant,
> 
> It is interesting that you mentioned Bangladesh. Why do you think it is a high-risk country? Actually, I do know it is one. But I also know that India is also on the list. So, from an Indian perspective, can you please tell me why it is that Indian applicants do not have to spend as much time as Bangladeshi applicants do on waiting for decisions?


Hi mcgyver,
Nishant is quite right in his post.
Think about our ( Bangladesh ) information system of various organizations and realize how difficult for Case officer to verify one applicant. Data of our citizens are very poor here.

Now, Australian assessing authorities are not recognizing lots of our educational institute as their profile are almost outdated. So , at assessment stage rejection is going on. Whom can we blame? I have started a thread here about country education profiles . But I am not getting much information .
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ent-country-education-profile-guidelines.html


----------



## amitferns

Vasu G said:


> Yes. You can be a primary applicant. If you don't claim partner points, your husband should get 4.5 in IELTS. It would be clear if you give breakup of your points.


If you are not claiming partner points you can get a letter from his university stating his medium of education was english


----------



## manU22

amitferns said:


> If you are not claiming partner points you can get a letter from his university stating his medium of education was english


Amit is right. You can get a letter signed by any professor stating the medium of instruction was English. Also I know of few universities which clearly mentions the medium of instruction was in English, so if your husband's university certificate states it clearly then u don't need any further letter and can provide the same as proof.


----------



## taz_mt

Hello everyone.
Today i went to apply for a PCC here in Kuwait, they asked me to bring a request letter from the immigration department of the country where I am intending to migrate. 

Any idea where i can get this letter from?


----------



## rafisq1

is she also need to take ielts in that case... she only completed +2. plse advice. same situation.



SS70011005 said:


> If you've got any points for Spouse in your invitation then you have to include her, otherwise you can exclude her. Plus if you had included her as co-migrant in your EOI then you need to state in your application that you are married but are not including your spouse as co-migrant.
> 
> However, it would be a fresh application process for her when you apply for her visa once you get the grant.
> 
> My suggestion: include her in application so you don't have to bother about another DIBP visa process.


----------



## manU22

rafisq1 said:


> is she also need to take ielts in that case... she only completed +2. plse advice. same situation.


Yes she needs to and score an average 4.5. There ia one more program by dibp where in you can pay some amount in aud for her english education once she is in australia. Also its better to include with your application as u dont have to follow and wait for another application for her later if you dont include her now


----------



## mithu93ku

manU22 said:


> Yes she needs to and the cut off is 4.5 in all sections. There ia one more program by dibp where in you can pay some amount in aud for her english education once she is in australia. Also its better to include with your application as u dont have to follow and wait for another application for her later if you dont include her now


4.5 average is required ; not the cut off is 4.5 in all sections.


----------



## TheExpatriate

manU22 said:


> Yes she needs to and the cut off is 4.5 in all sections. There ia one more program by dibp where in you can pay some amount in aud for her english education once she is in australia. Also its better to include with your application as u dont have to follow and wait for another application for her later if you dont include her now


Spouses need only to score 4.5 *overall*, *NOT*4.5 *in each section*


----------



## mithu93ku

TheExpatriate said:


> Spouses need only to score 4.5 *overall*, *NOT*4.5 *in each section*


lol, both of us have answered at the same time at same post.


----------



## manU22

mithu93ku said:


> 4.5 average is required ; not the cut off is 4.5 in all sections.


Sorry my bad.


----------



## kingcantona7

hi...please let me know if any additional docs are required:-
points claimed:-

Age(26)- 30 points
IELTS(all 7)- 10
qualification- 15
experience( 3years valid after suitability date)- 5

total- 60

Primary Applicant:-

1. ACS Letter
2. IELTS
3. Passport
4. Qualification- transcript, marksheet, certificate( 10th std, 12th std, and b.tech)
5. Experience- Offer letter, salary slips, service letter/ relieving letter, statutory declaration with roles and responsibilities
6. Health and PCC

Secondary Applicant:-
1. Health and PCC
2. IELTS
3. Passport
4. Marriage Certificate


Doubts:-

1. Is form 80 mandatorily required and required for both applicants
2. Any additional forms required?
3. Also, is experience related documents only required for experience relevant by ACS or for all experience
4. Not claiming partner points, so should partner qualification/ experience docs be submitted?


----------



## TheExpatriate

mithu93ku said:


> lol, both of us have answered at the same time at same post.


LOL. You answered first. In Egypt we say "you will live longer than me" .....


----------



## manU22

Please see inline:




kingcantona7 said:


> hi...please let me know if any additional docs are required:-
> points claimed:-
> 
> Age(26)- 30 points
> IELTS(all 7)- 10
> qualification- 15
> experience( 3years valid after suitability date)- 5
> 
> total- 60
> 
> Primary Applicant:-
> 
> 1. ACS Letter
> 2. IELTS
> 3. Passport
> 4. Qualification- transcript, marksheet, certificate( 10th std, 12th std, and b.tech)
> 5. Experience- Offer letter, salary slips, service letter/ relieving letter, statutory declaration with roles and responsibilities
> 6. Health and PCC
> 
> Secondary Applicant:-
> 1. Health and PCC
> 2. IELTS
> 3. Passport
> 4. Marriage Certificate
> 
> 
> Doubts:-
> 
> 1. Is form 80 mandatorily required and required for both applicants
> *Upto to CO, but its better to keep it ready. In most cases its asked. Applicble to all adults*
> 2. Any additional forms required?
> 3. Also, is experience related documents only required for experience relevant by ACS or for all experience
> *Thats right*
> 4. Not claiming partner points, so should partner qualification/ experience docs be submitted?


*I did it only qualification, because instead of IELTS for spouse provide University Certificate for English language*

Please also give birth certificate for all applicants.


----------



## ninjusto

imtiazmt said:


> Hello everyone.
> Today i went to apply for a PCC here in Kuwait, they asked me to bring a request letter from the immigration department of the country where I am intending to migrate.
> 
> Any idea where i can get this letter from?


I wonder how come they are so strict in that. I know it should be your right to ask for PCC any time.
In any case, just wait for CO allocation and he will send an email/attachment asking you for the PCC - you can probably use that.


----------



## taz_mt

ninjusto said:


> I wonder how come they are so strict in that. I know it should be your right to ask for PCC any time.
> In any case, just wait for CO allocation and he will send an email/attachment asking you for the PCC - you can probably use that.


Thanks , i will wait for that i guess.


----------



## ninjusto

arjunsydney said:


> Hi ninjusto,
> What is your timelines ? Is it 189 or 190 ?


I am 189. Based on experiences from this forum, it looks like 189 almost always has to go through security checks for HR countries since they are not in a real hurry to get you.

But, I am migrating with a spouse, not sure that would minimize the risk for security checks? I am from a HR country of course. Unfortunately, there are a lot of Lebanese idiots who ruined the image of our country in Australia and many of them are involved in gang quarrels, illegal tax claims and crime. Most of those, of course, were not educated and went to Australia when the immigration rules were very relaxed.

I saw that some people were requested for Meds/PCC - and then had to go through lengthy security checks. In that case, I hope at least they don't ask us to pay again/redo the Meds since it was upon their own request? 

Practically, I am not in extreme hurry and I can tolerate another year. I have a good job in Lebanon, but I would like to have a Plan B just in case things go very awry in Lebanon, and this is not unlikely


----------



## owais83

imtiazmt said:


> Thanks , i will wait for that i guess.


I Know the paper work is very hectic in GCC countries as I faced the same dilemma in Saudi.

Here is what I did.

I wrote an email to the Australian embassy mentioning my TRN number .
You'll have to attach your passport and residence permit copy(called Iqama in Saudi) in your email. They will deliver you the PCC request letter in English and Arabic (there could be servive charges , for me it costed around 500 riyals roughly 40 45 dinars based on conversion rate).

Alternatively, you can get the request letter from your embassy too.(Pakistani embassy in Jeddah is useless in this regard , so I prefered the Australian)

After that I took the request letter to the Ministry foreign affairs to get it attested , and then to the police station.

I believe it will be same procedure for Kuwait.

Hope this helps.
Regards


----------



## taz_mt

owais83 said:


> I Know the paper work is very hectic in GCC countries as I faced the same dilemma in Saudi.
> 
> Here is what I did.
> 
> I wrote an email to the Australian embassy mentioning my TRN number .
> You'll have to attach your passport and residence permit copy(called Iqama in Saudi) in your email. They will deliver you the PCC request letter in English and Arabic (there could be servive charges , for me it costed around 500 riyals roughly 40 45 dinars based on conversion rate).
> 
> Alternatively, you can get the request letter from your embassy too.(Pakistani embassy in Jeddah is useless in this regard , so I prefered the Australian)
> 
> After that I took the request letter to the Ministry foreign affairs to get it attested , and then to the police station.
> 
> I believe it will be same procedure for Kuwait.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Regards


Thanks for the input owais, i will call the Australian embassy, and see if the same applies here in Kuwait.
Will update, once i have the information.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ninjusto said:


> I wonder how come they are so strict in that. I know it should be your right to ask for PCC any time.
> In any case, just wait for CO allocation and he will send an email/attachment asking you for the PCC - you can probably use that.


in Egypt you pay 15 EGP ($2 USD  ) and they ask you whatever you want to type in the "Addressed to:" field ...... LOL


----------



## kornit

Hi All
I have a general query on Visa validation upon receiving PR-189/190.
Looking for admissions to Uni's in Oz after receiving PR Visa-190
Is it necessary to make an entry to Oz and validate our visa before applying for Uni admissions etc.?Or a visa grant letter is good enough to proceed for applying to various Uni's in the concerned state?
Bcuz technically speaking- PR Status is validated once we step foot on Oz soil. 
Can someone help me on this pls?


----------



## taz_mt

theexpatriate said:


> in egypt you pay 15 egp ($2 usd :d ) and they ask you whatever you want to type in the "addressed to:" field ...... Lol


lol..


----------



## prodigy+

Hi Folks,

Please clarify my doubts below. I am finalizing my visa Application as my Visa invite will expire in another 3-4 days.

*National identity card*
Could see posts quoting India has no national identity document while some quote driving licence or PAN card can be given here. Can experts confirm on what is correct ?

*Spouse English requirements*
My spouse is B TECH in Information Technology graduate and according to my knowledge B TECH is taught only in English medium. Would a medium of instruction letter still be required in this case ?

*Only relevant experience or complete experience *
Acs has deducted 4 years from my experience. In the nominated section should I still mention my experience deducting 4 years or my complete experience ? I can't see an option to mark some of my experience (which was not assessed as relevant - 4 years) by ACS as irrelevant ?
My total exp is 8.5 , but according to ACS, it is only 4.5 yrs.

*Main language*
Again, seen multiple posts on this. My mother tongue is an Indian region language but medium of instruction of my entire education has been English. So what should I put here ? English or my regional language ?

*Foreign deputation address*
In overseas employment in countries other than resident country ( India - in my case) , I have been on onsite deputation from my indian employer to an African country thrice for 7 days, 80 days and 60 days respectively. I definitely can't get address for my third trip accommodation address as it is almost 5 years ago. Can I give my employer office location in that country as residence address for all the three trips? Anyway even if I get the hotel address for my first two trips, I am afraid they cannot confirm as I don't recollect they maintaining any kind of electronic bills. It was only a paper receipt.

*Vacation *
While I was on a deputation to a foreign country, I visited the neighboring country on vacation for two days. Should this also be mentioned ?

*Roles & Responsibilities Description*
There is a column for roles and responsibilities description for my employment experience in 300 characters.
I have already provided in detail to ACS. Can I summarize content shared with ACS here as character limitation is only 300 ? Also, can I submit the same docs I submitted to ACS as proof (notarized ref letter from my manager listing roles and responsibilities) or do they have a different format ?


----------



## yangtze_yankee

prodigy+ said:


> *Only relevant experience or complete experience *
> Acs has deducted 4 years from my experience. In the nominated section should I still mention my experience deducting 4 years or my complete experience ? I can't see an option to mark some of my experience (which was not assessed as relevant - 4 years) by ACS as irrelevant ?
> My total exp is 8.5 , but according to ACS, it is only 4.5 yrs.


There's an option - "Is this employment related to the nominated position?" Choose No.


----------



## manU22

prodigy+ said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Please clarify my doubts below. I am finalizing my visa Application as my Visa invite will expire in another 3-4 days.
> 
> *National identity card*
> Could see posts quoting India has no national identity document while some quote driving licence or PAN card can be given here. Can experts confirm on what is correct ?
> 
> *Spouse English requirements*
> My spouse is B TECH in Information Technology graduate and according to my knowledge B TECH is taught only in English medium. Would a medium of instruction letter still be required in this case ?
> 
> *Only relevant experience or complete experience *
> Acs has deducted 4 years from my experience. In the nominated section should I still mention my experience deducting 4 years or my complete experience ? I can't see an option to mark some of my experience (which was not assessed as relevant - 4 years) by ACS as irrelevant ?
> My total exp is 8.5 , but according to ACS, it is only 4.5 yrs.
> 
> *Main language*
> Again, seen multiple posts on this. My mother tongue is an Indian region language but medium of instruction of my entire education has been English. So what should I put here ? English or my regional language ?
> 
> *Foreign deputation address*
> In overseas employment in countries other than resident country ( India - in my case) , I have been on onsite deputation from my indian employer to an African country thrice for 7 days, 80 days and 60 days respectively. I definitely can't get address for my third trip accommodation address as it is almost 5 years ago. Can I give my employer office location in that country as residence address for all the three trips? Anyway even if I get the hotel address for my first two trips, I am afraid they cannot confirm as I don't recollect they maintaining any kind of electronic bills. It was only a paper receipt.
> 
> *Vacation *
> While I was on a deputation to a foreign country, I visited the neighboring country on vacation for two days. Should this also be mentioned ?
> 
> *Roles & Responsibilities Description*
> There is a column for roles and responsibilities description for my employment experience in 300 characters.
> I have already provided in detail to ACS. Can I summarize content shared with ACS here as character limitation is only 300 ? Also, can I submit the same docs I submitted to ACS as proof (notarized ref letter from my manager listing roles and responsibilities) or do they have a different format ?


Please find below answers which I feel I can provide. Questions are welcome

National identity card
Could see posts quoting India has no national identity document while some quote driving licence or pancard can be given here. Can experts confirm on what is correct ?
*manU22: Aadhar card is a national ID card. Driving licence have been provided by few instead. So you can give either of this, I gave passport and nothing else and was not asked for any other ID proof.*

Spouse English requirements
My spouse is B TECH in Information Technology graduate and according to my knowledge btech is taught only in English medium. Would a medium of instruction letter still be required in this case ?
*manU22: If you are not claiming spouse's points. Then either IELTS or a documentation from the college or university with a clear mention that the Mediumof Instruction was in English has to be provided. There are few universities which give Certificate with Medium already mentioned. So you either have to give a letter from college or the completion certificate(Degree) with Medium mentioned.*

Only relevant experience or complete experience 
Acs has deducted 4 years from my experience. In the nominated section should I still mention my experience deducting 4 years or complete experience. I can't see an option to mark as some of my my experience not assessed by ACS as irrelevant ?
*manU22: its better to provide all experience and CO wont ask for additional information regarding unclaimed employment. There is a checkbox which is present in the pop up screen asking if Relevant or not, you need to select "No" for unclaimed employment*

Main language
Again, seen multiple posts on this. My mother tongue is an Indian region language but medium of instruction of my entire education has been English. So what should I put here ? English or my regional language ?
*manU22: It should be your mother tongue and not english.*

Foreign deputation description
In overseas employment for countries other than resident country ( India) , I have been on onsite deputation from my indian employer to an African country thrice for 7 days, 80 days and 60 days respectively. I definitely can't get address for my third trip accommodation address as it is almost 5 years ago. Can I give my employer office location in that country as residence address ? Anyway even if I get the hotel address for my first two trips, I am afraid they cannot confirm as I don't recollect they maintaining any kind of electronic bills. It was only on paper
*manU22: You dont have to provide all details rather in the documentation you can put like "travelled to multiple countries with Africa in say 2005". *

Vacation 
While I was on a deputation to a foreign country, I visited the neighboring country on vacation for two days. Should that also be mentioned ?
*manU22: You dont have to provide all details rather in the documentation you can put like "travelled to multiple countries with Africa in say 2005". *

Roles & Responsibilities Description
They are asking for roles and responsibilities description for my employment experience in 300 characters.
I have already provided to ACS. Can I summarize content shared with ACS here as character limitation is only 300 ? Also can I submit the same docs I submitted to as proof (notarised ref letter from my manager listing roles and responsibilities) or do they have a different format ?
*manU22: You have to give the same which you sent to ACS for evaluation.*


----------



## Haseeb22

kornit said:


> Hi All
> I have a general query on Visa validation upon receiving PR-189/190.
> Looking for admissions to Uni's in Oz after receiving PR Visa-190
> Is it necessary to make an entry to Oz and validate our visa before applying for Uni admissions etc.?Or a visa grant letter is good enough to proceed for applying to various Uni's in the concerned state?
> Bcuz technically speaking- PR Status is validated once we step foot on Oz soil.
> Can someone help me on this pls?


Ur PR is ONLY validated once in land


----------



## prodigy+

manU22 said:


> Please find below answers which I feel I can provide. Questions are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Spouse English requirements
> My spouse is B TECH in Information Technology graduate and according to my knowledge btech is taught only in English medium. Would a medium of instruction letter still be required in this case ?
> *manU22: If you are not claiming spouse's points. Then either IELTS or a documentation from the college or university with a clear mention that the Mediumof Instruction was in English has to be provided. There are few universities which give Certificate with Medium already mentioned. So you either have to give a letter from college or the completion certificate(Degree) with Medium mentioned.*
> 
> Would 10th certificate and Inter (12th) certificate stating medium of instruction as English do ? Or letter from school/college is definitely needed ?
> 
> Foreign deputation description
> In overseas employment for countries other than resident country ( India) , I have been on onsite deputation from my indian employer to an African country thrice for 7 days, 80 days and 60 days respectively. I definitely can't get address for my third trip accommodation address as it is almost 5 years ago. Can I give my employer office location in that country as residence address ? Anyway even if I get the hotel address for my first two trips, I am afraid they cannot confirm as I don't recollect they maintaining any kind of electronic bills. It was only on paper
> *manU22: You dont have to provide all details rather in the documentation you can put like "travelled to multiple countries with Africa in say 2005". *
> 
> Here country has to be selected from drop down. So i guess it is not possible to quote some countries as it has to be typed.


----------



## Hassan_001

Gents,

On last Wednesday, I did my medical exam. As per the info given in the following link, there supposed to be a "PRINT INFORMATION SHEET" button in the e-medical site but everytime, I log in its showing me "PRINT REFERRAL LETTER". What can be the reason??
Electronic Health Processing


----------



## manU22

prodigy+ said:


> manU22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please find below answers which I feel I can provide. Questions are welcome
> 
> 
> Would 10th certificate and Inter (12th) certificate stating medium of instruction as English do ? Or letter from school/college is definitely needed ?
> 
> *manU22: No it wont, certificate from college is needed. Others can correct if not.*
> 
> Here country has to be selected from drop down. So i guess it is not possible to quote some countries as it has to be typed.
> 
> 
> 
> *I remember, Im looking for a post from a member here who had done it. Actually my friend had travelled extensively through out europe and didnt have details, so he just put a generic information. You also keep looking in this forum.*
Click to expand...


----------



## manU22

HassanMorshed said:


> Gents,
> 
> On last Wednesday, I did my medical exam. As per the info given in the following link, there supposed to be a "PRINT INFORMATION SHEET" button in the e-medical site but everytime, I log in its showing me "PRINT REFERRAL LETTER". What can be the reason??
> Electronic Health Processing


Dear Hassan was 15 August (National Mourning Day) a holiday in Bangaldesh . If yes then give it some more time, the medicals generally take upto 5 working days.


----------



## Hassan_001

manU22 said:


> Dear Hassan was 15 August (National Mourning Day) a holiday in Bangaldesh . If yes then give it some more time, the medicals generally take upto 5 working days.


Dear ManU22,

I did my medical exam from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and yes, I do know that it takes atleast 5 working days but if you click the question How can I check that the clinic submitted my results? Using the link : Electronic Health Processing, it says in both cases the button "PRINT INFORMATION SHEET" will appear. If my case is still under processing, some information will appear. But I dont see that button appearing!!


----------



## manU22

Hi prodigy,

Please see below pages, they give some information about multiple visits to other countries.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-4361.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1855-filing-189-visa-few-doubts-pls-help.html


----------



## manU22

HassanMorshed said:


> Dear ManU22,
> 
> I did my medical exam from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and yes, I do know that it takes atleast 5 working days but if you click the question How can I check that the clinic submitted my results? Using the link : Electronic Health Processing, it says in both cases the button "PRINT INFORMATION SHEET" will appear. If my case is still under processing, some information will appear. But I dont see that button appearing!!


Should have asked earlier. It would come in few days. You can call the medical center right now and have a word with them, which will clarify any doubts you have.


----------



## rahulkap1

manU22 said:


> Only relevant experience or complete experience
> Acs has deducted 4 years from my experience. In the nominated section should I still mention my experience deducting 4 years or complete experience. I can't see an option to mark as some of my my experience not assessed by ACS as irrelevant ?
> *manU22: its better to provide all experience and CO wont ask for additional information regarding unclaimed employment. There is a checkbox which is present in the pop up screen asking if Relevant or not, you need to select "No" for unclaimed employment*


Dear

Will there be any harm if I put my exact experience as in assessment letter & not more than that. Since I changed my company & showed my experience up to last company only in skill assessment.


----------



## manU22

rahulkap1 said:


> Dear
> 
> Will there be any harm if I put my exact experience as in assessment letter & not more than that. Since I changed my company & showed my experience up to last company only in skill assessment.



There is no harm either ways taking into consideration that you still are in the same role as been assessed. I understand that you have got to 60 points based on the experience evaluated by the authorities(til the last company) and have put the end date in VISA application as in the assessment letter(last company), if yes then its not an issue at all. I hope this helps

Below is what I put for someone else with a similar query and is for your reference:
_
acs' letter clearly states ur exp is equivalent to the code after such month and year. So if a person is in the same role after acs' first evaluation then he has to provide additional documents for the new company to the co or upload during lodgement._


----------



## TheExpatriate

TheExpatriate said:


> in Egypt you pay 15 EGP ($2 USD  ) and they ask you whatever you want to type in the "Addressed to:" field ...... LOL


to clarify, those 15 EGP are the official fee for the PCC, not a bribe .....


----------



## rahulkap1

manU22 said:


> There is no harm either ways taking into consideration that you still are in the same role as been assessed. I understand that you have got to 60 points based on the experience evaluated by the authorities(til the last company) and have put the end date in VISA application as in the assessment letter(last company), if yes then its not an issue at all. I hope this helps
> 
> Below is what I put for someone else with a similar query and is for your reference:
> _
> acs' letter clearly states ur exp is equivalent to the code after such month and year. So if a person is in the same role after acs' first evaluation then he has to provide additional documents for the new company to the co or upload during lodgement._


Manu specifically in my case I applied my assessment in Feb 14 while I receive my ref letter in October 13, ( I couldnt applt till feb 14, due to some reason) from my last employer. So assessment is up to October 13, only. But I left employer in may 14. So I have shown experience up to may14 in application as relevant experience with last employer. 

So in my case skill assessment is up to October13 but I relieved in may 14 with same role. I am showing my experience till may 14 as relevant. Will there be any problem in my case. Seniors please advise on it.


----------



## manU22

rahulkap1 said:


> Manu specifically in my case I applied my assessment in Feb 14 while I receive my ref letter in October 13, ( I couldnt applt till feb 14, due to some reason) from my last employer. So assessment is up to October 13, only. But I left employer in may 14. So I have shown experience up to may14 in application as relevant experience with last employer.
> 
> So in my case skill assessment is up to October13 but I relieved in may 14 with same role. I am showing my experience till may 14 as relevant. Will there be any problem in my case. Seniors please advise on it.


There will not be any problem. You can actually show documents till date (if you continue to work in the same code) but its completely alright if you dont after may 2014. But if you are still working in the same profession for which you got your employment assessed, you can give those details if asked by CO once its assigned. I hope im not confusing you.


----------



## rahulkap1

manU22 said:


> There will not be any problem. You can actually show documents till date (if you continue to work in the same code) but its completely alright if you dont after may 2014. But if you are still working in the same profession for which you got your employment assessed, you can give those details if asked by CO once its assigned. I hope im not confusing you.



Thanks Manu for your clarification that was of great help & relief as well. Wish you get your grant soon & keep helping people in this forum.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

hardikbv said:


> Interesting read...
> 
> Source : Thousands of foreign students in visa fraud racket - University World News
> 
> AUSTRALIA
> Thousands of foreign students in visa fraud racket
> Geoff Maslen08 August 2014 Issue No:330
> 10
> Join us on
> 
> Follow us on
> 
> News Feeds
> Global Edition
> Africa Edition
> 
> Tens of thousands of foreign students have become permanent residents in Australia as a likely result of widespread fraud and corruption within and outside the federal Immigration Department.
> 
> Documents provided to Fairfax Media journalists and an investigation by Monash University academics has revealed that thousands of foreigners have avoided federal regulations and been granted illegal permanent residency visas. The huge numbers involved has led directly to rising unemployment levels among young Australians, including university graduates.
> 
> In a Fairfax article on 7 August, investigative reporters described how a corrupt Immigration Department official and her Indian husband helped run a A$3 million (US$2.8 million) criminal migration racket involving more than 1,000 fraudulent visa applications.
> 
> Three days after immigration and federal agents raided their home, the couple fled to India – having previously wired more than A$1 million to overseas bank accounts in 48 hours. The investigators failed to take basic measures to stop them leaving the country, the journalists reported.
> 
> New study on migrants and jobs
> 
> At the same time as newspapers were reporting the scandal, Dr Bob Birrell and Dr Ernest Healy released their own study showing that Australia’s high rate of recent migration had coincided with a slump in the rate of new job creation to around 100,000 a year.
> 
> They found that the influx of recent migrants, including foreign students, had taken almost all of the net jobs growth.
> 
> “[These recent arrivals] are doing so at the expense of Australian-born and overseas-born residents who arrived in Australia before 2011. This is showing up in increased unemployment and decreased participation in the labour force by these groups,” Birrell and Healy say.
> 
> “The hardest hit are among Australia’s young people seeking entry level semi-skilled jobs and recent graduates in a widening range of professions, including nursing, information and communication technology and accounting.”
> 
> The Monash researchers demolish government claims that high migration is needed to obtain skilled workers who supposedly are in short supply in Australia.
> 
> They show the claims are false and that one reason is that under the skilled migration programme, thousands of former overseas students who were allowed to remain in the country after tighter immigration reforms were imposed in 2010 are now being given permanent residency visas.
> 
> The reforms were adopted following earlier revelations about fraud and corruption among newly-established colleges deliberately established by crooked business people to offer training to foreign students as a means of obtaining permanent residency.
> 
> Students paid large sums to the colleges and received residency visas despite failing to complete their courses or undertaking any training.
> 
> “Most [of these students] were granted concessions which allowed them to apply for points-tested visas on favourable terms. This is why accountants and cooks have been among the largest occupational categories visaed despite being in surplus,” Birrell and Healy write.
> 
> Procedures on migrant skills not working
> 
> They say another reason is that the procedures to limit the migrant intake to skills needed in Australia – so as to protect the interests of local job seekers – are not working.
> 
> Professions named on the Immigration Department’s skilled occupation list include accountants, nurses, dentists and ICT professionals despite strong evidence there were already more qualified local people than the jobs available.
> 
> “Hundreds of resident graduate nurses cannot find nursing positions. Yet in 2012-13 there were 2,855 permanent entry and 2,853 temporary skill visas issued to registered nurses. Many more are in the visa pipeline,” the researchers say.
> 
> “In the case of Australian graduates in ICT occupations, though there are less than 5,000 university completions in this field each year, they are having trouble finding entry level jobs. This is because some 20,000 permanent and temporary entry visas are being issued to migrants with ICT qualifications each year.”
> 
> A similar situation occurs with accountants: nearly 7,000 foreign accountants obtained visas to stay in Australia in 2012-13. Yet 7,200 Australian students graduated from the nation’s universities in accounting at the bachelor and higher degree level in 2012.
> 
> Birrell and Healy say successive Australian governments have allowed the pool of temporary residents to access the nation’s labour market, including foreign students and visitors on holiday visas. They are able to prolong their stay in Australia by ‘churning’ or changing from one visa to another while working illegally.
> 
> They are also “feeding the ranks” of those keen to find an employer to sponsor them for a temporary or permanent employment visa and are competing with young Australian resident job seekers for semi-skilled entry level jobs.
> 
> The researchers call for government action to ensure Australian job seekers are given priority access to the limited number of new jobs being created. They say this must include a reduction in the permanent entry programme by restricting it to migrants where there is a well-documented case that the occupations are in short supply.
> 
> “In a new era in which job growth is likely to be far less than during the last decade, it is no longer justifiable to place so much reliance on immigration to fill these jobs. Australian governments and employers need to get serious about training Australian residents for these jobs where they do not have the required skills,” Birrell and Healy say.


----------



## Leb

ninjusto said:


> Guys I have a question. CO asked for my medicals/PCC some days ago and I'm about to finalize those. Can I still expect an extended delay for a year or so even if my Meds/PCC were fine?
> Or do external security checks usually happen earlier?
> 
> Based on my understanding, the Visa needs to be validated by a landing within 1 year after Meds or PCC (The sooner). What happens in this case? Would the expiry date be expanded?
> 
> Thanks!


Dear ninjusto, only one thing determines whether your case would go for external checks or not is the team 13. If they contacted you means u have to wait 12-18 months if not means ur lucky because they usually contact lebanese applying for visa 189. 
I just want to wish u good luck.


----------



## ninjusto

Leb said:


> Dear ninjusto, only one thing determines whether your case would go for external checks or not is the team 13. If they contacted you means u have to wait 12-18 months if not means ur lucky because they usually contact lebanese applying for visa 189.
> I just want to wish u good luck.


What happens to my Meds when the security checks are clear in 1/2 years ? Do I have to redo them?


----------



## Visionary

HassanMorshed said:


> Dear ManU22,
> 
> I did my medical exam from Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and yes, I do know that it takes atleast 5 working days but if you click the question How can I check that the clinic submitted my results? Using the link : Electronic Health Processing, it says in both cases the button "PRINT INFORMATION SHEET" will appear. If my case is still under processing, some information will appear. But I dont see that button appearing!!


Can you give some information as to which Hospital you went ? Cost ? Did you require appointment ? how long was waiting period ? how long was the examination? Etc.

any other info shall be helpfull. Did you get the Saudi PCC ? i understand that we cannot get it unless the letter issued from australian embassy here ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

ninjusto said:


> What happens to my Meds when the security checks are clear in 1/2 years ? Do I have to redo them?


yes, they ask you to redo meds/PCCs if they had expired, once sec checks clear


----------



## ninjusto

TheExpatriate said:


> yes, they ask you to redo meds/PCCs if they had expired, once sec checks clear


But this is really unfair - why do I have to pay the medicals twice! It is not like I front loaded them the first time, those were requested by the CO.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ninjusto said:


> But this is really unfair - why do I have to pay the medicals twice! It is not like I front loaded them the first time, those were requested by the CO.


C'est La Vie ..... 

It all depends when the sec check ends. If you have 3-4 months left to the expiry of PCCs/Meds, the CO MIGHT give you an option to re-do OR meet a short notice FED.

Otherwise you would have to re-do them. They used to ask for them at the end of sec check before, but now they ask for them before the check to eliminate those who fail and save themselves the effort of doing sec check for a candidate that would later fail anyways. New strategy is ask for PCC/Med --> Sec check --> ask for fresh PCC/Meds if they had expired


----------



## nagra007

*Best of Luck..... for Good News this week...*

It is 8:00 AM Monday Morning  Sydney Time

Hope to hear some more good news for all of the friends this week.

Hope the Aussie dreams will be fulfilled this week.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: for all of you.

Prayers and best wishes...:typing:
:bump2:


----------



## Spykey

nagra007 said:


> It is 8:00 AM Monday Morning  Sydney Time
> 
> Hope to hear some more good news for all of the friends this week.
> 
> Hope the Aussie dreams will be fulfilled this week.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: for all of you.
> 
> Prayers and best wishes...:typing:
> :bump2:


hey nagra,
have you done your medical and pcc yet?
or you are waiting for CO?


----------



## huubang

New week. New hope!!!


----------



## yamini

*Still waiting.....*

Hi all,

Just received a 2nd mail from CO for documents regarding Functional English for spouse.
We had already attached in the Immi Account my IELTS score card (more than 1 year)and my college letter stating that medium was in English . 

Then y r v asked for all these docs??? I guess there will b many grants today... Buy not for us... 

And waiting game begins again .....


----------



## amitferns

yamini said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just received a 2nd mail from CO for documents regarding Functional English for spouse.
> We had already attached in the Immi Account my IELTS score card (more than 1 year)and my college letter stating that medium was in English .
> 
> Then y r v asked for all these docs??? I guess there will b many grants today... Buy not for us...
> 
> And waiting game begins again .....


Yamini...when did you lodge your visa?


----------



## yamini

amitferns said:


> Yamini...when did you lodge your visa?


Hi Amit,


Lodged Visa on 17th May,2014


Regards
Yamini


----------



## amitferns

yamini said:


> Hi Amit,
> 
> Lodged Visa on 17th May,2014
> 
> Regards
> Yamini


Phew....crossed the 3 months timeline. All the best.


----------



## nagra007

Spykey said:


> hey nagra,
> have you done your medical and pcc yet?
> or you are waiting for CO?


Buddy PCC Completed and uploaded
but I haven't gone for medicals as I had applied for student visa 5 months back and the same medical can be used as a reference here.

I had opted to cancel my student visa by giving written intimation to the consulate that I am not going there as a student and has opted to apply for 189 visa ...:lol:


----------



## husain081

*Regarding PCC*

Hi Friends,

I have been invited to apply for visa on 11th August 2014 and I'm in the process of applying the same before this month end. I thought of getting PCC done parallely, but I have few questions which you guys can help.

In the last 10 years, I have travelled to US and Canada on work permit twice but never stayed there more than 12 months at a stretch. So, do I need to get PCC clearance done from both US and Canada? 

Duration of my stay,

1. In USA - 27-Apr-2008 to 18-May-2008 (3 Weeks)
2. In USA - 12-Oct-2008 to 10-Sep-2009 (11 Months)
3. In Canada - 26-May-2013 to 15-Mar-2014 (9.5 months)
4. In Canada - 06-Apr-2014 to 22-Jun-2014 (2.5 months)

And my wife travelled with me to Canada during Item 3 timeline.

I would appreciate, if you guys can help me on this. Thanks...


----------



## TheExpatriate

husain081 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been invited to apply for visa on 11th August 2014 and I'm in the process of applying the same before this month end. I thought of getting PCC done parallely, but I have few questions which you guys can help.
> 
> In the last 10 years, I have travelled to US and Canada on work permit twice but never stayed there more than 12 months at a stretch. So, do I need to get PCC clearance done from both US and Canada?
> 
> Duration of my stay,
> 
> 1. In USA - 27-Apr-2008 to 18-May-2008 (3 Weeks)
> 2. In USA - 12-Oct-2008 to 10-Sep-2009 (11 Months)
> 3. In Canada - 26-May-2013 to 15-Mar-2014 (9.5 months)
> 4. In Canada - 06-Apr-2014 to 22-Jun-2014 (2.5 months)
> 
> And my wife travelled with me to Canada during Item 3 timeline.
> 
> I would appreciate, if you guys can help me on this. Thanks...




if you stayed in one country for 12 months CUMULATIVELY in the last 10 years, you need a PCC. Same applies to any adults on your application.


----------



## bigdaddy

For USA, I am not sure but for canada you will have to submit PCC..... you have stayed in the country for 12 months even though there is a minor break...

For example, I am in Singapore for last 5 years and every year i travel in and out of singapore for vacation, office trips etc which breaks my stay and its not continuous 12 month stay.... but this cannot be a reason for not submitting PCC


----------



## manU22

yamini said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just received a 2nd mail from CO for documents regarding Functional English for spouse.
> We had already attached in the Immi Account my IELTS score card (more than 1 year)and my college letter stating that medium was in English .
> 
> Then y r v asked for all these docs??? I guess there will b many grants today... Buy not for us...
> 
> And waiting game begins again .....


Hi Yamini,

You will get your grant soon, I think AF has not checked your files properly hence asking again and again. 

One question, for RnR did you provide a new letter or sent the old one which was given for ACS assessment?? Please reply.

-manU22


----------



## husain081

bigdaddy said:


> For USA, I am not sure but for canada you will have to submit PCC..... you have stayed in the country for 12 months even though there is a minor break...
> 
> For example, I am in Singapore for last 5 years and every year i travel in and out of singapore for vacation, office trips etc which breaks my stay and its not continuous 12 month stay.... but this cannot be a reason for not submitting PCC


Thanks, I agree with you. But, my wife doesn't require Canada PCC right?


----------



## Hassan_001

Visionary said:


> Can you give some information as to which Hospital you went ? Cost ? Did you require appointment ? how long was waiting period ? how long was the examination? Etc.
> 
> any other info shall be helpfull. Did you get the Saudi PCC ? i understand that we cannot get it unless the letter issued from australian embassy here ?


Dear,

I went to Al Warood Medical Centre in Olaya. You can also go to Dr. Sulaiman Al-Habib in Olaya. In Warood it costs SAR 2,100/= which includes my wife and 17 months old son. Only for the main applicant I think its SAR 1000/=. On the other hand Dr. Sulaiman Al Habib asked SAR 2,600/= (in total). So, I preferred going Al Warood.
No Waiting Time & No Appointment Needed. Just go after 4:00 p.m. I went around 8:30 p.m. and since the doctor leaves at 9:00 p.m. I completed everything within 30 mins.
Yes, already received it last week. Well, you can get the letter from Australian Embassy anytime. If you have the request letter from the CO, it will be free of charge otherwise the Embassy will charge you for that. For more details, you can call them directly. Best of Luck


----------



## Hassan_001

manU22 said:


> Should have asked earlier. It would come in few days. You can call the medical center right now and have a word with them, which will clarify any doubts you have.


Dear ManU22,

Just now checked the e-medical site. The hospital has uploaded the medical reports. Now, is there any possibility that the case officer might get with additional tests? Usually after how long I'll be sure enough that no more queries on medical will come from the CO? As you know, the information sheet says:

Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.

If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIBP once a Medical Officer has considered your case.


----------



## bigdaddy

husain081 said:


> Thanks, I agree with you. But, my wife doesn't require Canada PCC right?


As long as she has not stayed for 12 months cumulative, she doesnt need to submit PCC for that country. 

Dont go counting for days to calculate 12 months..... even if its close and if there is ambiguity, spend that additional money to get one handy - you dont want it to delay your grant at later stages.... take a wise decision weighing dollars, time, efforts... All the best


----------



## tomato_juice

HassanMorshed said:


> Just now checked the e-medical site. The hospital has uploaded the medical reports. Now, is there any possibility that the case officer might get with additional tests? Usually after how long I'll be sure enough that no more queries on medical will come from the CO?
> .


Have the same question. 

Would be grateful if somebody could shed the light on this issue.


----------



## yamini

manU22 said:


> Hi Yamini,
> 
> You will get your grant soon, I think AF has not checked your files properly hence asking again and again.
> 
> One question, for RnR did you provide a new letter or sent the old one which was given for ACS assessment?? Please reply.
> 
> -manU22


Hi manU,

We provided with the same docs used for ACS. 

ANd u r doing a great job in helping others.... cheers to u....

Regards
Yamini


----------



## eva-aus1

I think additional tests will be asked to do by hospital itself , owing to your current report before it is uploaded.

And once you see the link for Emedical disappear from the online application , there is only a rare chance of asked for more medical tests.

Tks,
Eva



tomato_juice said:


> Have the same question.
> 
> Would be grateful if somebody could shed the light on this issue.


----------



## Mike95

*189 or 190*

Hello everyone

I completed my Mechanical engineer in 2006 and masters in 2009 but since then I have been into my business of Industrial trade. I wish to migrate to Australia. 
Should I apply via subclass 189 (mech engg) or 190 (sales representative (Industrial products))
Kindly guide which one would be ideal.

Thank you


----------



## husain081

Wrongly Entered


----------



## fullerms

Any grants today?


----------



## husain081

bigdaddy said:


> As long as she has not stayed for 12 months cumulative, she doesnt need to submit PCC for that country.
> 
> Dont go counting for days to calculate 12 months..... even if its close and if there is ambiguity, spend that additional money to get one handy - you dont want it to delay your grant at later stages.... take a wise decision weighing dollars, time, efforts... All the best


Thanks Bro... I'm planning to go for both US and Canada PCC for me...


----------



## Hassan_001

eva-aus1 said:


> I think additional tests will be asked to do by hospital itself , owing to your current report before it is uploaded.
> 
> And once you see the link for Emedical disappear from the online application , there is only a rare chance of asked for more medical tests.
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Dear Eva,

In my ImmiAccount, instead of the link, its showing text written: *"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."*

So, does it mean that no more medical things gonna raised up??? Kindly advise pleaseee.


----------



## lakshmim_84

ACS status is changed to "In Progress" from "With Assessor".It is still in stage 4 only. Thankfully not gone back on the stage. So what does this change indicate


----------



## Hassan_001

lakshmim_84 said:


> ACS status is changed to "In Progress" from "With Assessor".It is still in stage 4 only. Thankfully not gone back on the stage. So what does this change indicate


Dear Lakshmim_84,

It will stay there for couple of weeks. In total they'll take 3 months from the date you submit the request. I received my assessment on the day when 3rd month was completed. Maybe you'll get before that...But usually they take 3 months.


----------



## manU22

*Yes its a Grant*

Hello All,

With god's grace and your blessings, I have received the Grant sometime back. 

Yamini, Sas and others would also receive it in a day or two. All the best and hope to see grants for everyone.

I will update my signature soon.

-manU22


----------



## Hassan_001

manU22 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> With god's grace and your blessings, I have received the Grant sometime back.
> 
> Yamini, Sas and others would also receive it in a day or two. All the best and hope to see grants for everyone.
> 
> I will update my signature soon.
> 
> -manU22


Congrats Manu22. Best of Luck for the rest.


----------



## manU22

yamini said:


> Hi manU,
> 
> We provided with the same docs used for ACS.
> 
> ANd u r doing a great job in helping others.... cheers to u....
> 
> Regards
> Yamini


Thank you and would try to help where I can


----------



## AussiePR

manU22 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> With god's grace and your blessings, I have received the Grant sometime back.
> 
> Yamini, Sas and others would also receive it in a day or two. All the best and hope to see grants for everyone.
> 
> I will update my signature soon.
> 
> -manU22


Congrats manU22 !!


----------



## Spykey

nagra007 said:


> Buddy PCC Completed and uploaded
> but I haven't gone for medicals as I had applied for student visa 5 months back and the same medical can be used as a reference here.
> 
> I had opted to cancel my student visa by giving written intimation to the consulate that I am not going there as a student and has opted to apply for 189 visa ...:lol:


I am not sure if you can use the student visa meds as there is no HIV test for student visa.(blood tesT)


----------



## Hassan_001

The local clinic has uploaded the medical reports today.

In my ImmiAccount, instead of the link, its showing text written: *"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."*
So, does it mean that no more medical things gonna raised up??? Kindly advise pleaseee.
Have you ever seen any case where the CO got back with a medical issue after the clinic uploaded the results?? Worried


----------



## wingzee

Dear all,

Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). No CO allocation & it was a direct grant.

Would like to thank all of you here who have been so patient on answering my queries & been of such great guidance. For those who like to know the timeline for my case, I have since updated in my signature.


I think it is good to share to keep those who are still waiting to remain positive & continue to have faith. My IED is May 2015 & will start making arrangements from today onwards.

All the best to everyone & may the grants keep flowing in!


----------



## AussiePR

wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). No CO allocation & it was a direct grant.
> 
> Would like to thank all of you here who have been so patient on answering my queries & been of such great guidance. For those who like to know the timeline for my case, I have since updated in my signature.
> 
> 
> I think it is good to share to keep those who are still waiting to remain positive & continue to have faith. My IED is May 2015 & will start making arrangements from today onwards.
> 
> All the best to everyone & may the grants keep flowing in!


Congrats!!


----------



## yamini

manU22 said:


> Thank you and would try to help where I can


Congrats manU!!!!! All d best for ur future.....


----------



## taz_mt

imtiazmt said:


> Thanks for the input owais, i will call the Australian embassy, and see if the same applies here in Kuwait.
> Will update, once i have the information.


Australian Embassy in Kuwait says, they will issue PCC request letter for each applicant for KD 7.5 but only when you have proof that CO has requested it. 
No advance PCC requests.

Verdict: wait for CO allocation.

Thanks


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi ,

You can refer this thread for more details on medical tests done .IT all depends on your case and your health reports that CO may contact you .

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/aus...does-mean.html

Thanks ,
Eva



HassanMorshed said:


> The local clinic has uploaded the medical reports today.
> 
> In my ImmiAccount, instead of the link, its showing text written: *"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."*
> So, does it mean that no more medical things gonna raised up??? Kindly advise pleaseee.
> Have you ever seen any case where the CO got back with a medical issue after the clinic uploaded the results?? Worried


----------



## amitferns

manU22 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> With god's grace and your blessings, I have received the Grant sometime back.
> 
> Yamini, Sas and others would also receive it in a day or two. All the best and hope to see grants for everyone.
> 
> I will update my signature soon.
> 
> -manU22


Congrats manu22


----------



## amitferns

wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). No CO allocation & it was a direct grant.
> 
> Would like to thank all of you here who have been so patient on answering my queries & been of such great guidance. For those who like to know the timeline for my case, I have since updated in my signature.
> 
> I think it is good to share to keep those who are still waiting to remain positive & continue to have faith. My IED is May 2015 & will start making arrangements from today onwards.
> 
> All the best to everyone & may the grants keep flowing in!


Congrats....that was superfast


----------



## venus9

manU22 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> With god's grace and your blessings, I have received the Grant sometime back.
> 
> Yamini, Sas and others would also receive it in a day or two. All the best and hope to see grants for everyone.
> 
> I will update my signature soon.
> 
> -manU22


Congrats man! All the best and wishing you and your family and very fulfilling life in oz!


----------



## venus9

wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). No CO allocation & it was a direct grant.
> 
> Would like to thank all of you here who have been so patient on answering my queries & been of such great guidance. For those who like to know the timeline for my case, I have since updated in my signature.
> 
> 
> I think it is good to share to keep those who are still waiting to remain positive & continue to have faith. My IED is May 2015 & will start making arrangements from today onwards.
> 
> All the best to everyone & may the grants keep flowing in!


Congrats mate! God bless you and your family!


----------



## mah

manU22 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> With god's grace and your blessings, I have received the Grant sometime back.
> 
> Yamini, Sas and others would also receive it in a day or two. All the best and hope to see grants for everyone.
> 
> I will update my signature soon.
> 
> -manU22




Congratsssssssss


----------



## eva-aus1

Getting a message 'This site is down for maintenance' while trying to check status .. anyone in same situation??


Tks,
Eva


----------



## vikz_au

Hi Members,

I received an email from CO on 15th August for medicals & PCC. So, I did my medical yesterday, but I am not sure how to check the status of medical report submission by hospital.

Also status of my application on immi.gov.au is not changed and is still showing “In progress” & I am also unable to see any correspondence in the “View correspondence” tab. Is this normal scenario, even if the CO has been assigned?

I would deeply appreciate your guidance.


----------



## RR01

Anymore grants today?


----------



## tomato_juice

manU22 and wingzee,

My congrats with visa granted.


----------



## Mike95

*189 or 190*

Hello everyone

I completed my Mechanical engineer in 2006 and masters in 2009 but since then I have been into my business of Industrial trade. I wish to migrate to Australia. 
Should I apply via subclass 189 (mech engg) or 190 (sales representative (Industrial products))
Kindly guide which one would be ideal.

Thank you


----------



## amitferns

eva-aus1 said:


> Getting a message 'This site is down for maintenance' while trying to check status .. anyone in same situation??
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


I was able to login without issues


----------



## HopingHRA

Hi everyone,

May i ask the seniors here on the typical waiting time between lodging in your EOI to getting an invitation from WA to apply for SS?

Thanks Seniors!


----------



## sun99

Need help for filling my EOI


My Experience is as follows (under 261313)

Org1 - 01/2004 04/2007 
Org2 - 04/2007 10/2008
Org3 - 10/2008 09/2013
Org4 - 11/2013 08/2014 (Till Date)


As per ACS Report 

The Following employment after Jan 2006 is Considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261313 

Org1 (3 Years 3 Months)
Org3 (4 Years 11 Months)

Org2 (Not relevant)

Org4 (Not evaluated in ACS Report as I joined Recently)

In EOI for Org1 , should i state my exp as "from Jan 2006" or "Jan 2004" ?

Where should the 2 years go?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hassan_001

vikz_au said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I received an email from CO on 15th August for medicals & PCC. So, I did my medical yesterday, but I am not sure how to check the status of medical report submission by hospital.
> 
> Also status of my application on immi.gov.au is not changed and is still showing “In progress” & I am also unable to see any correspondence in the “View correspondence” tab. Is this normal scenario, even if the CO has been assigned?
> 
> I would deeply appreciate your guidance.


Dear Vikz_au,

If you believe you have already completed the required health examinations at an
eMedical clinic: please follow the instructions at www.immi.gov.au/allforms/healthrequirements/electronic-health-processing.htm to check that the clinic has submitted your
health results, and follow up with them immediately if necessary.

Even if the CO gets allocated the status will remain as "In Progress".


----------



## vikz_au

HassanMorshed said:


> Dear Vikz_au,
> 
> If you believe you have already completed the required health examinations at an
> eMedical clinic: please follow the instructions at www.immi.gov.au/allforms/healthrequirements/electronic-health-processing.htm to check that the clinic has submitted your
> health results, and follow up with them immediately if necessary.
> 
> Even if the CO gets allocated the status will remain as "In Progress".


Thanks Hassan for your response. Really appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## Hassan_001

vikz_au said:


> Thanks Hassan for your response. Really appreciated.
> 
> Regards,


Anytime.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

Hi,

I've lodged for SS on 18th July with 60 points (including the SS) for Software Engineer skill. Looking at many older posts, it seems that Victoria rejects lot of applicants. I wanted to know what are my fair chances of getting through. I've 8+ years of IT experience. 

Thanks in advance
Abdul


----------



## Hassan_001

HopingHRA said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> May i ask the seniors here on the typical waiting time between lodging in your EOI to getting an invitation from WA to apply for SS?
> 
> Thanks Seniors!


Dear HopingHRA,

Usually every 2nd and 4th Mondays of a month they send the invitations.
There is a link (http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/results/28-july-2014.aspx) where you can count the invitations sent and also what was the last point that they've sent for. Suppose, if their last acceptance was for 65 and few more applicants are there to reach the cap but on the other hand, your score is 60, in that case there will be less chance for you to receive an invitation.


----------



## taniska

One simple question:-

When I click on "Apply Visa" from EOI Invite then is there any timeline before which I should Pay and submit the application? Or the timeline of 2 months from the date of invite still remains.

Hope I can open and fill the details, attach the documents and submit it couple of days before my time limit ends also.

Thanks


----------



## manU22

taniska said:


> One simple question:-
> 
> When I click on "Apply Visa" from EOI Invite then is there any timeline before which I should Pay and submit the application? Or the timeline of 2 months from the date of invite still remains.
> 
> Hope I can open and fill the details, attach the documents and submit it couple of days before my time limit ends also.
> 
> Thanks


Yes its 2 months from the date of invite else it should be mentioned in your Invite. Once you submit(i.e., payment), you will get sections where you should upload all documents. Documents can be attached after submission.


----------



## 189

taniska said:


> One simple question:-
> 
> When I click on "Apply Visa" from EOI Invite then is there any timeline before which I should Pay and submit the application? Or the timeline of 2 months from the date of invite still remains.
> 
> Hope I can open and fill the details, attach the documents and submit it couple of days before my time limit ends also.
> 
> Thanks



60 days are given to apply for visa and make payment from the date of Invite.

Then you get time to upload docs. All links will be there in addition to a attach document button at top right corner. 

Once CO gets allocated he/she gives additional time to upload missing docs.


----------



## manU22

sun99 said:


> Need help for filling my EOI
> 
> 
> My Experience is as follows (under 261313)
> 
> Org1 - 01/2004 04/2007
> Org2 - 04/2007 10/2008
> Org3 - 10/2008 09/2013
> Org4 - 11/2013 08/2014 (Till Date)
> 
> 
> As per ACS Report
> 
> The Following employment after Jan 2006 is Considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261313
> 
> Org1 (3 Years 3 Months)
> Org3 (4 Years 11 Months)
> 
> Org2 (Not relevant)
> 
> Org4 (Not evaluated in ACS Report as I joined Recently)
> 
> In EOI for Org1 , should i state my exp as "from Jan 2006" or "Jan 2004" ?
> 
> Where should the 2 years go?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Org1 - > Jan 2006 , since ACS has reduced 2 years.

And the remaining should go as "Not Relevant". Questions are welcome


----------



## manU22

amitferns said:


> Congrats manu22


Thanks buddy, how to see yours soon.


----------



## manU22

HassanMorshed said:


> Congrats Manu22. Best of Luck for the rest.



Thanks Hassan wish you all the best aswell.


----------



## manU22

AussiePR said:


> Congrats manU22 !!


Thanks a lot AussiePR, wish you an early grant.


----------



## Hassan_001

Hi Everyone,

The CO has asked me to provide 1) Payslips 2) Bank Account Statement 3) Taxation Papers as a proof of my Overseas Employment.
Now, since I'm staying in Saudi Arabia, I dont pay any tax overhere. Shall I inform this to the CO or just upload the other two things??


----------



## mah

HassanMorshed said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The CO has asked me to provide 1) Payslips 2) Bank Account Statement 3) Taxation Papers as a proof of my Overseas Employment.
> Now, since I'm staying in Saudi Arabia, I dont pay any tax overhere. Shall I inform this to the CO or just upload the other two things??



I dont understand why CO ask Taxation Papers for GCC countries .....? i also do not have.


----------



## Hassan_001

mah said:


> I dont understand why CO ask Taxation Papers for GCC countries .....? i also do not have.


I think we need to ignore that and upload other available things. If he again gets back on this, we've to give our explanation.
BUT the scary part is, what if he considers it incomplete submission and rejects??


----------



## manU22

HassanMorshed said:


> I think we need to ignore that and upload other available things. If he again gets back on this, we've to give our explanation.
> BUT the scary part is, what if he considers it incomplete submission and rejects??


I would prefer you send all the documents asked by the CO now. It happened with me and Yamini where all the documents were already uploaded but again asked for, so instead of telling the CO that its already uploaded, I sent it along.


----------



## Spykey

wingzee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Just gotten my golden email this morning! Was pretty surprised it's this quick as was expecting earliest to be somewhere late Aug/early Sep! I have a spouse riding as a dependant & all documents were front-loaded (PCC & medicals included). No CO allocation & it was a direct grant.
> 
> Would like to thank all of you here who have been so patient on answering my queries & been of such great guidance. For those who like to know the timeline for my case, I have since updated in my signature.
> 
> 
> I think it is good to share to keep those who are still waiting to remain positive & continue to have faith. My IED is May 2015 & will start making arrangements from today onwards.
> 
> All the best to everyone & may the grants keep flowing in!



Congrats!

By the way, what sort of documents did you provide for proof of relationship for spouse as dependant?

Thank you!


----------



## mah

HassanMorshed said:


> I think we need to ignore that and upload other available things. If he again gets back on this, we've to give our explanation.
> BUT the scary part is, what if he considers it incomplete submission and rejects??



I uploaded Payslips and Bank statement. No Tax document.

That is what other applicants (Roze, The Expatriate) from Dubai did.

I would say, you just upload the same and communicate to CO that KSA is tax free country

Good luck


----------



## vikz_au

mah said:


> I dont understand why CO ask Taxation Papers for GCC countries .....? i also do not have.


Hi Hassan,

I already uploaded my salary certificate & CO didn't asked me anything about Taxation papers. I think, submitting salary certificate would be enough.

Kind Regards


----------



## Nishant Dundas

HassanMorshed said:


> I think we need to ignore that and upload other available things. If he again gets back on this, we've to give our explanation.
> BUT the scary part is, what if he considers it incomplete submission and rejects??


No rejections take place without giving you to respond.
Since your country is tax free, you do not need to provide it. Just draft a normal letter mentioning the situation, sign it and upload it under proof of overseas employment.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## wish

Hi guys,

I have applied my 189 on 10th jun and still have not allocated any CO. Ofcourse i have applied tru and agent so how should i know whether CO has been allocated?


----------



## chennaiite

Guys, need help.

My agent is managing my 189 application. If I import the application using TRN number, will my agent be notified about it or will it affect the process on this account? 

The last thing I want is for the app to activate on my account and deactivate on agent's account :d


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

chennaiite said:


> Guys, need help.
> 
> My agent is managing my 189 application. If I import the application using TRN number, will my agent be notified about it or will it affect the process on this account?
> 
> The last thing I want is for the app to activate on my account and deactivate on agent's account :d


Don't worry that won't happen. 

He will have his access to your immigration account and you will have your own credentials to log on. 

No negative aspects. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## amitferns

wish said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied my 189 on 10th jun and still have not allocated any CO. Ofcourse i have applied tru and agent so how should i know whether CO has been allocated?


You will not know till CO contacts for additional docs. There are lot of cases where people have got direct grants


----------



## TheExpatriate

HassanMorshed said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The CO has asked me to provide 1) Payslips 2) Bank Account Statement 3) Taxation Papers as a proof of my Overseas Employment.
> Now, since I'm staying in Saudi Arabia, I dont pay any tax overhere. Shall I inform this to the CO or just upload the other two things??


Reply to them saying that there is no salary/income tax applicable to anyone in KSA hence you will provide the payslips and bank account statements, but no tax documents.



mah said:


> I dont understand why CO ask Taxation Papers for GCC countries .....? i also do not have.


Because this is a standard request they send to everyone everywhere. A "canned" email.



HassanMorshed said:


> I think we need to ignore that and upload other available things. If he again gets back on this, we've to give our explanation.
> BUT the scary part is, what if he considers it incomplete submission and rejects??


RELAAAAAX  ..... not gonna happen. They know laws around the world. 



mah said:


> I uploaded Payslips and Bank statement. No Tax document.
> 
> That is what other applicants (Roze, The Expatriate) from Dubai did.
> 
> I would say, you just upload the same and communicate to CO that KSA is tax free country
> 
> Good luck


I did not claim points for my Dubai employment, however I did not also upload anything re taxation for my Egypt employment since it's withheld by the employer and paid to the Taxation Authority without any papers or intervention from my side, and it went through thanks God.


----------



## deepeshneo007

*Employment under verification*

Hi Expartiat,

I saw your signature where you mentioned that you were put "under employment verification". Do they intimidate you when you are put under verification, how does one get to know that he/she has been put under this? Who do they call? I have applied for 189 on jun 25, still no CO

Thanks,


----------



## Hunter85

Average time for CO allocation is 7 weeks but it can take up to 3 months so be patient and look at my time-line....



wish said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied my 189 on 10th jun and still have not allocated any CO. Ofcourse i have applied tru and agent so how should i know whether CO has been allocated?


----------



## pattern

*189 Visa August gang*

Hi all,

I cannot find a threat for all applicants who lodged their visas in August so I am opening one.

We lodged our visa on the 12th and will get our PCCs tomorrow and have the medicals booked for Thursday (the 21st).

Hoe this helps.


----------



## kingcantona7

hi pattern..thanks for starting this..
i blv the normal timeline is 3-4 months from now, correct?


----------



## netrav

*263111*

hello all,
this is my 4th post in this vibrant community
Im getting to know lots of info from this group especially from this thread

Following is my situation.. kindly help and share your views:
ACS Cleared: 5 yrs experience overall counted, applied for 263111 under computer network and system engineer
just given my IELTS, waiting for the score, positively 6 for sure
wife has also cleared acs(though 5 years cutoff straight away as she is from mechanical) and ielts( got 7 band in all categories) 
over all with spouse inclusion and hoping 6 for me ielts, I will get 60 points
=====
can I start submitting EOI form..
what all documents should I keep ready by the time I get ielts score(will come by august 29th hopefully)
want to migrate along with family(myself, wife and kid-3yrs)
IS IT MANDATORY TO HAVE PASSPORT FOR CHILD WHILE FILING EOI
MY PASSPORT JUST GOT RENEWED, SHOULD I MENTION THAT I HAVE OTHER CURRENT PASSPORT??
HOW IS 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER FARING AT EOI.. I MEAN HOW IS THE COMPETETION??

THANKS
NETRAV


----------



## mah

netrav said:


> hello all,
> this is my 4th post in this vibrant community
> Im getting to know lots of info from this group especially from this thread
> 
> Following is my situation.. kindly help and share your views:
> ACS Cleared: 5 yrs experience overall counted, applied for 263111 under computer network and system engineer
> just given my IELTS, waiting for the score, positively 6 for sure
> wife has also cleared acs(though 5 years cutoff straight away as she is from mechanical) and ielts( got 7 band in all categories)
> over all with spouse inclusion and hoping 6 for me ielts, I will get 60 points
> =====
> can I start submitting EOI form..
> what all documents should I keep ready by the time I get ielts score(will come by august 29th hopefully)
> want to migrate along with family(myself, wife and kid-3yrs)
> IS IT MANDATORY TO HAVE PASSPORT FOR CHILD WHILE FILING EOI
> MY PASSPORT JUST GOT RENEWED, SHOULD I MENTION THAT I HAVE OTHER CURRENT PASSPORT??
> HOW IS 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER FARING AT EOI.. I MEAN HOW IS THE COMPETETION??
> 
> THANKS
> NETRAV


IELTS result is mandatory for EOI submission
Your old passport details is required for form 80
Child passport is not required for EOI


----------



## anujsoni

manU22 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> With god's grace and your blessings, I have received the Grant sometime back.
> 
> Yamini, Sas and others would also receive it in a day or two. All the best and hope to see grants for everyone.
> 
> I will update my signature soon.
> 
> -manU22


Congrats dear!!!


----------



## pattern

kingcantona7 said:


> hi pattern..thanks for starting this..
> i blv the normal timeline is 3-4 months from now, correct?


Not sure, on one of the other forums someone said that his agent advised him that, according to the progress of his other clients, it will take approximately 10 weeks.


----------



## mah

could find only 2 grants today for May applicants.....

Let us see tomorrow


----------



## raj_77

Can someone suggest where to take IELTS from IDP or BC ?


----------



## sibasishrout

raj_77 said:


> Can someone suggest where to take IELTS from IDP or BC ?


I took from BC


----------



## manU22

raj_77 said:


> Can someone suggest where to take IELTS from IDP or BC ?


There are different views, few say IDP and rest otherwise. I feel IDP is better.


----------



## sibasishrout

Hi,

I had spent 1.5 years in Australia. I provided tax under the code 261313(Software Engineer). But in ACS, I have submitted my request with 261311 (Analyst Programmer). Will it be a problem in my 189 visa ?

Expecting a quick response.


----------



## manU22

sibasishrout said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had spent 1.5 years in Australia. I provided tax under the code 261313(Software Engineer). But in ACS, I have submitted my request with 261311 (Analyst Programmer). Will it be a problem in my 189 visa ?
> 
> Expecting a quick response.


Once you get ACS done, initiate EOI for Analyst programmer thats all. Please get all your roll and responsiblities for AP(which you would have already done for ACS.


----------



## sibasishrout

manU22 said:


> Once you get ACS done, initiate EOI for Analyst programmer thats all. Please get all your roll and responsiblities for AP(which you would have already done for ACS.


Thanks for the prompt response. The documents are ready as an Analyst Programmer. But I think they will ask for Australian Tax document during visa processing. Its mentioned Software Engineer over there. Won't it be a problem?


----------



## warlock233

I'm starting to get a little nervous 
I see people from June getting their grants and I haven't heard from the CO in a while... Let's see if I will be lucky this week


----------



## manU22

sibasishrout said:


> Thanks for the prompt response. The documents are ready as an Analyst Programmer. But I think they will ask for Australian Tax document during visa processing. Its mentioned Software Engineer over there. Won't it be a problem?


It will not be and they generally go with the RnR you submit. And remember the tax documentation will have you designation and not role.


----------



## manU22

warlock233 said:


> I'm starting to get a little nervous
> I see people from June getting their grants and I haven't heard from the CO in a while... Let's see if I will be lucky this week


You will be surely. Dont see otherwise. All the best..


----------



## manU22

See response inline please. Questions are welcome..



netrav said:


> hello all,
> this is my 4th post in this vibrant community
> Im getting to know lots of info from this group especially from this thread
> 
> Following is my situation.. kindly help and share your views:
> ACS Cleared: 5 yrs experience overall counted, applied for 263111 under computer network and system engineer
> just given my IELTS, waiting for the score, positively 6 for sure
> wife has also cleared acs(though 5 years cutoff straight away as she is from mechanical) and ielts( got 7 band in all categories)
> over all with spouse inclusion and hoping 6 for me ielts, I will get 60 points
> =====
> can I start submitting EOI form..
> *Yes with 60 points*
> what all documents should I keep ready by the time I get ielts score(will come by august 29th hopefully)
> *For EOI you dont need any documents, for visa filing there are few which we can discuss when u are close to receive invite*
> want to migrate along with family(myself, wife and kid-3yrs)
> *All the best*
> IS IT MANDATORY TO HAVE PASSPORT FOR CHILD WHILE FILING EOI
> *Not at the time of EOI but needed during visa filing*
> MY PASSPORT JUST GOT RENEWED, SHOULD I MENTION THAT I HAVE OTHER CURRENT PASSPORT??
> *You include the new passport at the time of EOI*
> HOW IS 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER FARING AT EOI.. I MEAN HOW IS THE COMPETETION??
> *I dont know about this, need to research on EOI submitted group.*
> THANKS
> NETRAV


----------



## sibasishrout

manU22 said:


> It will not be and they generally go with the RnR you submit. And remember the tax documentation will have you designation and not role.


The tax document in India mentions the designation. 
But the tax document of Australia mentions the occupation code. For me it was written Software Engineer (261313)

And note I have applied ACS for Analyst Programmer(261311). I am worried that they will ask for Australian Tax documents during the 189 visa process and it might get rejected due to this.


----------



## kingcantona7

okay.
10 weeks shud be the avg. timeline..hope they improve the process efficiency like they did for ACS


----------



## BossLadyMo

Pls, when applying for the visa, can we save the fill the visa form, save and pay at a later date, or does it have to be filled and paid for at the same time. I want to start filling the form now, but won't be able to pay till sometime later in the week. Thank you.


----------



## ashish1137

raj_77 said:


> Can someone suggest where to take IELTS from IDP or BC ?


bc gave thrice. 2 times with idp.finally with bc.


----------



## ashish1137

sibasishrout said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had spent 1.5 years in Australia. I provided tax under the code 261313(Software Engineer). But in ACS, I have submitted my request with 261311 (Analyst Programmer). Will it be a problem in my 189 visa ?
> 
> Expecting a quick response.


both are closelyvrelated. you work ex must be 7-8 years. dont worry. I dont think that will be an issue.


----------



## ashish1137

BossLadyMo said:


> Pls, when applying for the visa, can we save the fill the visa form, save and pay at a later date, or does it have to be filled and paid for at the same time. I want to start filling the form now, but won't be able to pay till sometime later in the week. Thank you.


You can fill thevform and save it for future reference.

It does not asks you to pay unless you reach the end of the application.


----------



## ashish1137

Mike95 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I completed my Mechanical engineer in 2006 and masters in 2009 but since then I have been into my business of Industrial trade. I wish to migrate to Australia.
> Should I apply via subclass 189 (mech engg) or 190 (sales representative (Industrial products))
> Kindly guide which one would be ideal.
> 
> Thank you


Dont check education here rather your job duties and redponsibilities are more important and relevant.


----------



## ashish1137

lakshmim_84 said:


> ACS status is changed to "In Progress" from "With Assessor".It is still in stage 4 only. Thankfully not gone back on the stage. So what does this change indicate


nothing but your wait time starts. 8 - 12 weeks.


----------



## ashish1137

manU22 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> With god's grace and your blessings, I have received the Grant sometime back.
> 
> Yamini, Sas and others would also receive it in a day or two. All the best and hope to see grants for everyone.
> 
> I will update my signature soon.
> 
> -manU22


Congratulations.


----------



## ashish1137

HopingHRA said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> May i ask the seniors here on the typical waiting time between lodging in your EOI to getting an invitation from WA to apply for SS?
> 
> Thanks Seniors!


depends on your points, anzsco code, whether you qualify experience, state applied for and ielts mark etc. In ideal scenario considering everything positive: 12 weeks to 24 weeks. But it would not be justified to quote a timeline.


----------



## ashish1137

netrav said:


> hello all,
> this is my 4th post in this vibrant community
> Im getting to know lots of info from this group especially from this thread
> 
> Following is my situation.. kindly help and share your views:
> ACS Cleared: 5 yrs experience overall counted, applied for 263111 under computer network and system engineer
> just given my IELTS, waiting for the score, positively 6 for sure
> wife has also cleared acs(though 5 years cutoff straight away as she is from mechanical) and ielts( got 7 band in all categories)
> over all with spouse inclusion and hoping 6 for me ielts, I will get 60 points
> =====
> can I start submitting EOI form..
> what all documents should I keep ready by the time I get ielts score(will come by august 29th hopefully)
> want to migrate along with family(myself, wife and kid-3yrs)
> IS IT MANDATORY TO HAVE PASSPORT FOR CHILD WHILE FILING EOI
> MY PASSPORT JUST GOT RENEWED, SHOULD I MENTION THAT I HAVE OTHER CURRENT PASSPORT??
> HOW IS 263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER FARING AT EOI.. I MEAN HOW IS THE COMPETETION??
> 
> THANKS
> NETRAV


As far as i can recall, You do not require anything of your child in eoi.

you require:
1. your ielts trf no.
2. your assessment reference number.
3. your wife's ielts trf no.
4. your wife's assessment reference number.
5. yout points breakdown and all employment dates.


----------



## ashish1137

Nishant Dundas said:


> No rejections take place without giving you to respond.
> Since your country is tax free, you do not need to provide it. Just draft a normal letter mentioning the situation, sign it and upload it under proof of overseas employment.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


I agree with this approach else how will co know. Not everyone might be aware of sa being a tax free country.


----------



## ashish1137

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hi Expartiat,
> 
> I saw your signature where you mentioned that you were put "under employment verification". Do they intimidate you when you are put under verification, how does one get to know that he/she has been put under this? Who do they call? I have applied for 189 on jun 25, still no CO
> 
> Thanks,


i applied on 22 jun. I called and all i cud get is that my application lies with gsm adelaide team. (cnt recall the number). I hope the same holds true for you as well. Be patient and thou shall get what thou desires for.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Thanks. What I mean is can I start filling the application form now, and pay later on in the week? Is it like EOI that has the option of saving along the way?


----------



## ashish1137

BossLadyMo said:


> Thanks. What I mean is can I start filling the application form now, and pay later on in the week? Is it like EOI that has the option of saving along the way?


Yes, that was what I meant! Sorry if meaning is not clear.


----------



## Kaliuka

Hi all, 
I'm applying for 190 but decided to write here since this is the only one August gang 
I lodged my visa on 14.08. and did the medicals on 18.08. 
Still early for results but let's keep in touch!


----------



## haytham76

*457 visa*

hi 
It is likely that the assessing officer will ask further evidence/statement that the position is genuine and necessary for the operation of the business. If you can provide some further information and statements by e-mail, it will be helpful for us to prepare a detailed submission.

what sort of documents i have to provide as customer service manager nomination.
please help


----------



## andy001

Hi all,

I am glad to share with you that I got SA invitation today. Also I have question to ask with you that I am working on a ship so basically works in foreign country but don't have physical address to write in skillselect form. It is not saving if I leave blank. Please suggest with your experience or concious mind, what is the best answer to this.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## ashish1137

haytham76 said:


> hi
> It is likely that the assessing officer will ask further evidence/statement that the position is genuine and necessary for the operation of the business. If you can provide some further information and statements by e-mail, it will be helpful for us to prepare a detailed submission.
> 
> what sort of documents i have to provide as customer service manager nomination.
> please help


clueless on what you want to ask. :-(


----------



## BossLadyMo

Thanks Ashish!


----------



## venus9

sibasishrout said:


> The tax document in India mentions the designation.
> But the tax document of Australia mentions the occupation code. For me it was written Software Engineer (261313)
> 
> And note I have applied ACS for Analyst Programmer(261311). I am worried that they will ask for Australian Tax documents during the 189 visa process and it might get rejected due to this.


Hi Sibesh,

Don't worry about it. You are allowed to be accessed by ACS for more than 1 ANZCO. And you may choose any of the accessed ANZCO to lodge your EOI. And it is understood that people gain additional skills as their career progresses. By choosing a skill to lodge your application, all you are saying is that you intend to fill the gap in a particular skill in Aus and you've the requisite skills as assessed by ACS (or any other)

in your case both your skills are closely related skills as well. So I don't see it as a problem even if you need to submit the Aus PAYG for SE.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## elsasl

Hi everyone,

We lodged our visa on the 12th too. We have done medical and PCC. Trying to fill form 80. let's share if anyone have good news.


----------



## huubang

But one of them who was granted applied in late June


----------



## kingcantona7

hi..so form 80 is also mandatory requirement, correct?


----------



## Vasu G

Hi all,

I lodged on 12th Aug. Done with medicals yesterday. PCC-yet to apply.


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> hi..so form 80 is also mandatory requirement, correct?


It is not a Mandatory one but, it is required. Most of the CO's ask for it. It takes weeks to fill it correctly. So it is always better to fill and upload form 80.


----------



## muhammad.bilal

Waiting... Waiting... Waiting...


----------



## mah

muhammad.bilal said:


> Waiting... Waiting... Waiting...


cool....cool...cool


----------



## prodigy+

Hi

My toddler passport is printed and now is under quality check. Is there a way to get passport number, expity date and issue date in 2 days. I am checking the feasibility of getting these details to add to my visa application which would expire in 2-3 days. 

If I don't get those details, I will add my toddler as non migrating dependent but wanted to know the feasibility as passport is already printed and I have two more days to apply


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> hi..so form 80 is also mandatory requirement, correct?


I suggest, if you have time fill it and upload it ahead.

Good thread btw for all Aug guys.. it looks like we should get grant by Oct - Mid / End


----------



## vip

*never ending wait*

waiting waiting..waiting..


----------



## besthar

prodigy+ said:


> Hi
> 
> My toddler passport is printed and now is under quality check. Is there a way to get passport number, expity date and issue date in 2 days. I am checking the feasibility of getting these details to add to my visa application which would expire in 2-3 days.
> 
> If I don't get those details, I will add my toddler as non migrating dependent but wanted to know the feasibility as passport is already printed and I have two more days to apply



Visit RPO at (Koramangala) tomorrow at 8:30 am with your Visa Invitation letter and you will get your Toddler's passport number by evening (the same day) and the physical one by post within 22nd ... I got mine in 2 days.


----------



## 189

elsasl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We lodged our visa on the 12th too. We have done medical and PCC. Trying to fill form 80. let's share if anyone have good news.


Yep certainly, let us keep this thread updated. BTW are you near lantau?

I am now in Singapore/Malaysia, i will be visiting lantau 2-3 times on business trip during next month.


----------



## tnaresh1234

Any New grants Today.


----------



## Hassan_001

manU22 said:


> I would prefer you send all the documents asked by the CO now. It happened with me and Yamini where all the documents were already uploaded but again asked for, so instead of telling the CO that its already uploaded, I sent it along.


You meant, to attach all the documents by email also??


----------



## Hassan_001

Nishant Dundas said:


> No rejections take place without giving you to respond.
> Since your country is tax free, you do not need to provide it. Just draft a normal letter mentioning the situation, sign it and upload it under proof of overseas employment.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Instead of letter, what if I explain in a reply to the same requesting email that CO sent me earlier?? Kindly advise.


----------



## 189

Looks like no grants today


----------



## V&I

Mates, do I need to upload Form 1221 also for main applicant? We have submitted this form for spouse only.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged for SS on 18th July with 60 points (including the SS) for Software Engineer skill. Looking at many older posts, it seems that Victoria rejects lot of applicants. I wanted to know what are my fair chances of getting through. I've 8+ years of IT experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Abdul


Anybody?


----------



## vip

189 said:


> Looks like no grants today


there have been some grants today reported in another forum

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...42-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-45.html


----------



## Spykey

I've front-loaded all my documents for my 189 Visa application.

Is there any other forms required for myself or spouse apart from form 80?

Thank you!


----------



## imranrk

Joining In... Guys I have uploaded all docs (work references, identity, form 80 etc.) but I have not done medicals and PCC yet. My friends suggested me to wait unless CO asks for it as these might expire before the grant. Being a high risk country citizen, grant might take up to 2 years. What do you suggest?


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Spykey said:


> I've front-loaded all my documents for my 189 Visa application.
> 
> Is there any other forms required for myself or spouse apart from form 80?
> 
> Thank you!


I can think of a form 1221 for the dependent...


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Spykey said:


> I've front-loaded all my documents for my 189 Visa application.
> 
> Is there any other forms required for myself or spouse apart from form 80?
> 
> Thank you!


I can think of a form 1221 for the dependent...


----------



## 189

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Originally Posted by abdulwaheed2710 View Post
> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged for SS on 18th July with 60 points (including the SS) for Software Engineer skill. Looking at many older posts, it seems that Victoria rejects lot of applicants. I wanted to know what are my fair chances of getting through. I've 8+ years of IT experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Abdul
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> 
> Anybody?



There are no consistency in rejection and reason.
In my opinion, try you luck Bro, anyways SS for Victoria is free unlike NSW. 

Lastly, you can have your Victoria SS in progress and once in Oct NSW opens try there.


----------



## huubang

imranrk said:


> Joining In... Guys I have uploaded all docs (work references, identity, form 80 etc.) but I have not done medicals and PCC yet. My friends suggested me to wait unless CO asks for it as these might expire before the grant. Being a high risk country citizen, grant might take up to 2 years. What do you suggest?


Ya maybe it's a wise choice. Else, when CO asks u still need to do again


----------



## andy001

*Urgent help*



andy001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am glad to share with you that I got SA invitation today. Also I have question to ask with you that I am working on a ship so basically works in foreign country but don't have physical address to write in skillselect form. It is not saving if I leave blank. Please suggest with your experience or concious mind, what is the best answer to this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy


Desperately looking forward for expert opinion here.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## venus9

andy001 said:


> Desperately looking forward for expert opinion here.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy


Hi - i'm not an expert but I guess you should put your permanent address. That should suffice I suppose.

Cheers


----------



## bigdaddy

andy001 said:


> Desperately looking forward for expert opinion here.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy


You need to consult a MARA agent to be absolute sure...

I would think that you will have to write the address where you live when you are not on seas... This will be your residential address. The rest would be seen as you are on official trips and would need to be covered in Form 80. 

The next big challenge will be your PCC - as long as you have stamped into the country, the timer starts.... You will need personal advice and not forum advice, so please engage a professional agent...


----------



## Spykey

jimmyhendrix said:


> I can think of a form 1221 for the dependent...


In what section I need to upload the 1221?


I cannot see it anywhere in the drop downs..

Thank you!


----------



## TheExpatriate

In my case they asked me for 80 and 1221, and my wife for 80 only.


----------



## hyperbolic18

*medicals for 189 visa*

Hi everyone, 

Pardon my ignorance, I have tried to research on this but not found an answer

My partner and I have just submitted an EOI for a 189 visa. It is not mentioned anywhere on the document checklist on immi.gov.au about having to get a medical done as far as I can see, but I see on here and other forums that people are talking about medicals for a 189.

Has this recently changed does anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## Spykey

TheExpatriate said:


> In my case they asked me for 80 and 1221, and my wife for 80 only.


I've uploaded 80 for both myself and wife..

So where do you upload the form 1221? in what section?

I cannot see any 1221 in the drop downs..

Thank you!


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

hyperbolic18 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, I have tried to research on this but not found an answer
> 
> My partner and I have just submitted an EOI for a 189 visa. It is not mentioned anywhere on the document checklist on immi.gov.au about having to get a medical done as far as I can see, but I see on here and other forums that people are talking about medicals for a 189.
> 
> Has this recently changed does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 

When you are invited you have to click on apply for visa. Then it will guide you to create your immigration account and after you have answered those 17 pages and made the payment below every applicants name there will be a. Link stating Organize Your Health checkup. 

Clicking on that link will take you to a questionnaire and lead to print medical Referral Letter (s). 

Hope this helps. 

Regards,

Deep


----------



## amitferns

hyperbolic18 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, I have tried to research on this but not found an answer
> 
> My partner and I have just submitted an EOI for a 189 visa. It is not mentioned anywhere on the document checklist on immi.gov.au about having to get a medical done as far as I can see, but I see on here and other forums that people are talking about medicals for a 189.
> 
> Has this recently changed does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks


You will get a Organize health link under each applicant.


----------



## hyperbolic18

Thanks guys. Now I can show my girlfriend as she wouldn't believe me about us having to get medicals (always has to be right haha). I presume it will be both of us who need one separetely? And they are valid for a year?
Thanks again.


----------



## amitferns

hyperbolic18 said:


> Thanks guys. Now I can show my girlfriend as she wouldn't believe me about us having to get medicals (always has to be right haha). I presume it will be both of us who need one separetely? And they are valid for a year?
> Thanks again.


Yes


----------



## TheExpatriate

hyperbolic18 said:


> Thanks guys. Now I can show my girlfriend as she wouldn't believe me about us having to get medicals (always has to be right haha). I presume it will be both of us who need one separetely? And they are valid for a year?
> Thanks again.


simple, tell her she has to, or they will send her back home and you won't be able to do nothing about it. She'll beg you to give her the referral form  (Dealing with Women 101)


----------



## Hassan_001

TheExpatriate said:


> In my case they asked me for 80 and 1221, and my wife for 80 only.


Dear TheExpatriate,

I can see *Verification Call From Embassy* in your signature. Is the local Embassy called at your job place to verify? Whats that all about?

Usually if they want to verify on my job, will the local embassy makes the call or it comes directly from the CO in Australia? Kindly clarify


----------



## TheExpatriate

HassanMorshed said:


> Dear TheExpatriate,
> 
> I can see *Verification Call From Embassy* in your signature. Is the local Embassy called at your job place to verify? Whats that all about?
> 
> Usually if they want to verify on my job, will the local embassy makes the call or it comes directly from the CO in Australia? Kindly clarify


It was not the local embassy. I live in UAE and they needed to verify my references back home, so the Australian embassy back home in my country called me and called my employers.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

hyperbolic18 said:


> Thanks guys. Now I can show my girlfriend as she wouldn't believe me about us having to get medicals (always has to be right haha). I presume it will be both of us who need one separetely? And they are valid for a year?
> Thanks again.


On a lighter note, 

Girl Friends are those beta version programs which are inherently working towards proving that you are wrong always once you prove to them that they are wrong it's not you they learn , adapt and modify their processes to prove it you that are wrong may be in future but that programme will work towards it, 


As soon you decide that you can handle that beta version for the rest of life that program turns into a administrator which technically means that you are giving up on your rights to claim that you can be correct. ;-) 

Wishing you and your partner a very happy life together in OZ. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## hyperbolic18

TheExpatriate said:


> simple, tell her she has to, or they will send her back home and you won't be able to do nothing about it. She'll beg you to give her the referral form  (Dealing with Women 101)


She's the one on the skills list, I'm just the dependant ahah. Is it worth organising the meds before I get the invite. Don't want to delay anything further, nearly 3 years we've been out here waiting for this!


----------



## TheExpatriate

hyperbolic18 said:


> She's the one on the skills list, I'm just the dependant ahah. Is it worth organising the meds before I get the invite. Don't want to delay anything further, nearly 3 years we've been out here waiting for this!


Uh Oh. Then go buy her some flowers and convince her to do it ..... lol


----------



## Spykey

TheExpatriate said:


> In my case they asked me for 80 and 1221, and my wife for 80 only.


Hey TheExpatriate,
I've uploaded 80 for both myself and wife..

So where do you upload the form 1221? in what section?

I cannot see any 1221 in the drop downs..

Thank you!


----------



## hyperbolic18

chrisvar said:


> Of all the PCCs I had to apply this was the easiest and fastest. Got it in about 5 days. The application form is pretty straightforward..


Really?? Were you in the UK at the time? Cos we are about to send ours off and the only way to do it is by post and to pay by UK cheque for us. Pretty old school compared to the submitting online for the Aussie one.


----------



## mah

Guys with grants today, come on and update please..........


----------



## TheExpatriate

Spykey said:


> Hey TheExpatriate,
> I've uploaded 80 for both myself and wife..
> 
> So where do you upload the form 1221? in what section?
> 
> I cannot see any 1221 in the drop downs..
> 
> Thank you!


when the CO requested it it got added to the list


----------



## eva-aus1

Looks like it slows down on monday and tuesday.. some jet laggsss of weekend??


Tks,
Eva



mah said:


> Guys with grants today, come on and update please..........


----------



## ryan11

Seniors, I am trying to arrange documentation for my Vetassess procedure and seem to have hit a hurdle.

just found that I have the payslips from Jan 2011 upto Jan 2012 and from Jan 2013 - till date, so my payslip gap is about a year from Feb 2012 to Dec 2012 (reason being we were issued physical hard copies in this period, which are not traceable anymore, also no payslips from 2008 to Dec 2010. ( all previous employers periods)

does Vetassess need these documents, and if they do need *what are the possibilities that I have from my own end - like Statutory declarations etc*.(assuming the previous employers arent providing me with any payslips of my time with them), *I do have all my Offer letters and resignation acceptance letters along with experience letters and all form 16's for the last 6 years.*

Pls advise seniors.

*Just to summarise here if I managed to confuse the readers: 

Available: Payslips from Dec 2010 to Jan 2012 and from Jan 2013 - till date
All Offer letters, Resignation and Experience letters and Form 16's for last 6 years

NOT available: Payslips from 2008 to Dec 2010 and Feb 2012 to Dec 2012.
*


----------



## chennaiite

I'm officially into 189 Club! Lodged visa today. 

Do we have a tracker that I can update? I also want to learn CO assign timelines.

Thanks


----------



## rahulkap1

Spykey said:


> Hey TheExpatriate,
> I've uploaded 80 for both myself and wife..
> 
> So where do you upload the form 1221? in what section?
> 
> I cannot see any 1221 in the drop downs..
> 
> Thank you!


Hi spykey

Which section you upload form 80?


----------



## kingcantona7

hi.one doubt.i did my medicals last week. till today afternoon i was able to see the link to check emedicals..now instead of the link , it says
*"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."*
is this common or a technical glitch? after getting confused, i called up the hospital and they only said the results are normal..however, i am not able to see any results in my home page..


----------



## tomato_juice

kingcantona7 said:


> hi.one doubt.i did my medicals last week. till today afternoon i was able to see the link to check emedicals..now instead of the link , it says
> *"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."*
> is this common or a technical glitch? after getting confused, i called up the hospital and they only said the results are normal..however, i am not able to see any results in my home page..


Where did you check it? Here? https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Expat2013

You must have seen these msgs in ImmiAccount.

You won't be able to see medical results, but you can check status through emedical client link from skills elect.
Download referral letter, then you can see it per test. Good luck.



kingcantona7 said:


> hi.one doubt.i did my medicals last week. till today afternoon i was able to see the link to check emedicals..now instead of the link , it says
> *"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."*
> is this common or a technical glitch? after getting confused, i called up the hospital and they only said the results are normal..however, i am not able to see any results in my home page..


----------



## bdapplicant

I am using an agent to handle my application. However, i am interested to check the staus of my application from my immi account.
Can anyone please explain me step by step how to import my immi account just to check the status of my application and WHAT STATEMENT OF ROLE should i choose during importing the application.


----------



## shisman

bdapplicant, Just go the immi log in website, click on Create an ImmiAccount for individuals, fill out the form with details like email and secret questions, after that click on "Create". After that you will be asked for the reference no. -Type that in and click on import(I guess its import) and you are good to go. I think I chose the first option.


----------



## Hunter85

This is normal, meaning your medical data has been uploaded and no further action is needed



kingcantona7 said:


> hi.one doubt.i did my medicals last week. till today afternoon i was able to see the link to check emedicals..now instead of the link , it says
> *"No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection."*
> is this common or a technical glitch? after getting confused, i called up the hospital and they only said the results are normal..however, i am not able to see any results in my home page..


----------



## smemon1

Hi Guys


I am a chartered accountant working in the UK currently and my application for australian skillselect visa 189 is pending with DIAC. In the meanwhile, I have noted that currently many employers have started hiring on the 457 visa.

My questions are as below:

1. What will be the impact if I get an offer from an employer who is willing to sponsor me? Would the DIAC expedite my current application for 189 visa based on that offer, or I would have to re apply for 457 visa irrespective of current 189 application already in process?
2. How will the answer to above impact the time period I will have to spend in Australia for getting nationality? 
3. Which option is the best for me? i.e. wait for result of my 189 visa or try to get a job sponsorship by an employer using 457 route?

I would appreciate your kind response on this.


----------



## taniska

Hello

I am preparing my 189 application. I have filled the 17 pages but haven't seen any link to upload the documents. Will I get it only after clicking the submit button? even if I do that then can I come back and edit the details. Please let me know.

Also let me know the procedure to do medicals and PCC in advance.

And, for PCC should we need to submit the passport or not needed(i.e. will it be done on the same day?). I am from Bangalore.

Plz help. Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

smemon1 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> 
> I am a chartered accountant working in the UK currently and my application for australian skillselect visa 189 is pending with DIAC. In the meanwhile, I have noted that currently many employers have started hiring on the 457 visa.
> 
> My questions are as below:
> 
> 1. What will be the impact if I get an offer from an employer who is willing to sponsor me? Would the DIAC expedite my current application for 189 visa based on that offer, or I would have to re apply for 457 visa irrespective of current 189 application already in process?
> 2. How will the answer to above impact the time period I will have to spend in Australia for getting nationality?
> 3. Which option is the best for me? i.e. wait for result of my 189 visa or try to get a job sponsorship by an employer using 457 route?
> 
> I would appreciate your kind response on this.


1- No

2- yes, time spent on 457 will count as residence in Australia, you can claim up to 3 out of the 4 years required for citizenship on any residence visa, 4th year MUST be on a PR

3- depends on what you want to do. Only catch is, if your 189 gets granted while 457 is still in progress, you MUST IMMEDIATELY notify DIBP that you want to withdraw 457 application, otherwise if it gets granted AFTER 189 it will cancel it.




taniska said:


> Hello
> 
> I am preparing my 189 application. I have filled the 17 pages but haven't seen any link to upload the documents. Will I get it only after clicking the submit button? even if I do that then can I come back and edit the details. Please let me know.
> 
> Also let me know the procedure to do medicals and PCC in advance.
> 
> And, for PCC should we need to submit the passport or not needed(i.e. will it be done on the same day?). I am from Bangalore.
> 
> Plz help. Thanks



upload is after paying 

No coming back or editing possible. Any mistakes will have to be corrected by submitting form 1023


----------



## Expat2013

Taniska, you would be able to upload docs only after paying visa fee.

Regarding Indian PCC, if your present address is same as what you have on passport, you will get PCC on same day.
Otherwise you will get it after police verification, depends upon mood of PSK officer. Good Luck.


​


taniska said:


> Hello
> 
> I am preparing my 189 application. I have filled the 17 pages but haven't seen any link to upload the documents. Will I get it only after clicking the submit button? even if I do that then can I come back and edit the details. Please let me know.
> 
> Also let me know the procedure to do medicals and PCC in advance.
> 
> And, for PCC should we need to submit the passport or not needed(i.e. will it be done on the same day?). I am from Bangalore.
> 
> Plz help. Thanks


----------



## taniska

Thanks Expat2013 for your quick reply.


----------



## ryan11

bump



ryan11 said:


> Seniors, I am trying to arrange documentation for my Vetassess procedure and seem to have hit a hurdle.
> 
> just found that I have the payslips from Jan 2011 upto Jan 2012 and from Jan 2013 - till date, so my payslip gap is about a year from Feb 2012 to Dec 2012 (reason being we were issued physical hard copies in this period, which are not traceable anymore, also no payslips from 2008 to Dec 2010. ( all previous employers periods)
> 
> does Vetassess need these documents, and if they do need *what are the possibilities that I have from my own end - like Statutory declarations etc*.(assuming the previous employers arent providing me with any payslips of my time with them), *I do have all my Offer letters and resignation acceptance letters along with experience letters and all form 16's for the last 6 years.*
> 
> Pls advise seniors.
> 
> *Just to summarise here if I managed to confuse the readers:
> 
> Available: Payslips from Dec 2010 to Jan 2012 and from Jan 2013 - till date
> All Offer letters, Resignation and Experience letters and Form 16's for last 6 years
> 
> NOT available: Payslips from 2008 to Dec 2010 and Feb 2012 to Dec 2012.
> *


----------



## taniska

When I apply for PCC India from Australia then will it be always referred back to India if my residential address in India is different from the one in passport?


----------



## kingcantona7

tomato_juice said:


> Where did you check it? Here? https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient





Hunter85 said:


> This is normal, meaning your medical data has been uploaded and no further action is needed





Expat2013 said:


> You must have seen these msgs in ImmiAccount.
> 
> You won't be able to see medical results, but you can check status through emedical client link from skills elect.
> Download referral letter, then you can see it per test. Good luck.


thanks tomato_juice, hunter85 and expat2013.
i checked the emedicals. it says all 3 tests are completed and details sent on 19th August 2014

hoping everything is fine..


----------



## DanielEngineer

*New Contribution*

Hi Everybody,

Joining the team of july applicants, see below my timeline.
Let's keep sharing. This is extremelly helpful.

189-Industrial Engineer (233511) | IELTS 04/07/2013 (7.5) | EA Submitted 10/01/2014, EA Pos. Assess. 24/06/2014 | EOI (65 points) 26/06/2014, Invitation 14/07/2014 | eVisa lodge: 28/07/2014| Medicals: 31/07/2014 | PCC Brazil: 08/08/2014| CO Allocation : Pending :couch2:| Grant : Pending


----------



## maq_qatar

taniska said:


> When I apply for PCC India from Australia then will it be always referred back to India if my residential address in India is different from the one in passport?


I don't think this will create an issue. In my case i applied indian pcc from qatar no document were asked, i just submitted my passport and received pcc in 2 days. I assume pcc process will be same in any indian embassy outside india.

I hope any forum member applied in aus can enlighten more.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## taniska

If that is the case, that is good. From Australia, we cannot apply directly in Embassy, we should apply from VFS Global (Outsourced) to them. When I read PCC stories in net, getting worried. Finally your experience makes me think positive...


----------



## radical

Hi Guys,

I need your opinion about "deemed date" issue on my ACS letter.

I lodge my ACS on 2/1/2014 and got my positive assessment on 21/1/2014. My assessment letter has a date 21/01/2014 and the new rules for ACS assessment for immigration states that an applicant should have either minimun 1 year of experience closely related to their occupation or should complete a professional year program, and this came into effect from 14/01/2014.

Note: I didn't claim any points for work experience neither on ACS or the EOI.

I am just concerned that the CO will look at the date on my ACS letter and not the date it was lodged on and refuse my application. Could anyone please help me with this situation.

Regards


----------



## venus9

taniska said:


> If that is the case, that is good. From Australia, we cannot apply directly in Embassy, we should apply from VFS Global (Outsourced) to them. When I read PCC stories in net, getting worried. Finally your experience makes me think positive...


Hi Taniska - Yes Indian consulate has outsourced many consular services to VFS including the PCC. My understanding of the process for PCC is 
1. Apply through VFS
2. Indian consulate looks up the verification data (most likely the verification at last passport issue / renewal) and if it is all clear issues a PCC within 5 working days.
3. Else, PCC is sent to the RPO that issued the latest passport. If that happens, it is a nightmare. I've just come out of a 9 week nightmare.

I hope and wish that your PCC doesn't need to go for a verification to India. But if does need to go, I've a ton of experience and I can guide you on what you should exactly do to get it in 5-6 weeks. (I also plan to write a blog shortly!)

All the best. Cheers


----------



## abhifirewall

I'm applying for US PCC as I've lived in the US for more than a year but my wife didn't. Do I need to get her US PCC as well?
We are both living in the US currently.


----------



## sonu008

Hi All..I have applied for visa 189 and uploaded all documents as asked...
Status on documents was 'recommended' to start with.as soon as I loaded the docs status changed to 'Required' and a day later it was changed to Recieved.
Now I did not receive any email from CO and I am not sure if a Case worker is allocated at all.
So these are my questionsq
1. Does change of status from required to Recieved mean some one is allocated and they are looking at my docs in the background?
2. Is there any way I can find out if case worker is allocated or not? I have checked on website under communication, but can't see anything
3. This is most important question- Iam not claiming points for my wife's Work or education. Still under her name i can see overseas work experience is in the list of documents as recommended.
4 under myname I can see a link for Australian work experience & Australian education. I don't have any Australian exp or education.
As I don't know if a case worker is allocated or not how do I get these things clarified?
Any answer will be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

sorry! My post was not related.


----------



## maq_qatar

abhifirewall said:


> I'm applying for US PCC as I've lived in the US for more than a year but my wife didn't. Do I need to get her US PCC as well?
> We are both living in the US currently.


Not required for your wife if she lived less than a year

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## abhifirewall

maq_qatar said:


> Not required for your wife if she lived less than a year
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks. Also I understand that I need to get state police clearance in the state where I'm currently living in the US. This will also be required only for me or my wife as well?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

abhifirewall said:


> Thanks. Also I understand that I need to get state police clearance in the state where I'm currently living in the US. This will also be required only for me or my wife as well?


Only you.
Please think logically my friend!!! And don't be worried at any stage. No matter what, it won't be that the CO will reject your application. Always know that if they find anything missing, they will email you, and give you sufficient time too to submit.
Best of luck!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## venus9

Responses in line



sonu008 said:


> Hi All..I have applied for visa 189 and uploaded all documents as asked...
> Status on documents was 'recommended' to start with.as soon as I loaded the docs status changed to 'Required' and a day later it was changed to Recieved.
> Now I did not receive any email from CO and I am not sure if a Case worker is allocated at all.
> So these are my questionsq
> 1. Does change of status from required to Recieved mean some one is allocated and they are looking at my docs in the background?
> *This is a system status and only means the system has received the documents after system checks. Typically the status changes from required / recommended to received 2 days after the documents are uploaded. The case officer allocation takes weeks from the VISA lodging*
> 2. Is there any way I can find out if case worker is allocated or not? I have checked on website under communication, but can't see anything
> *Yes. When you receive an email from the case officer or by calling the immi helpline (wait times upwards of 45 min). DIPB advises applicants to reach out after 3 months of application lodging*
> 3. This is most important question- Iam not claiming points for my wife's Work or education. Still under her name i can see overseas work experience is in the list of documents as recommended.
> *Recommended doesn't mean required. In your case your wife's experience is not required to be uploaded. If the case officer determines that something is required than the status of the item changes to "required' and then you'll need to provide the same*
> 4 under myname I can see a link for Australian work experience & Australian education. I don't have any Australian exp or education.
> As I don't know if a case worker is allocated or not how do I get these things clarified?
> *Same as 3 above*
> Any answer will be much appreciated.
> Thanks


----------



## abhifirewall

Nishant Dundas said:


> Only you.
> Please think logically my friend!!! And don't be worried at any stage. No matter what, it won't be that the CO will reject your application. Always know that if they find anything missing, they will email you, and give you sufficient time too to submit.
> Best of luck!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant. I just want to make sure to front load all documents but I understand your point. If something is missing CO will ask for it.


----------



## Spykey

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi spykey
> 
> Which section you upload form 80?


Hey mate,
it is in Character, Evidence of > Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment


----------



## SKC

*Received My Grant!!*

Hello people,

I had been a silent follower of this blog from past 2 months.

I want to tell all the applicants that I received the golden email in my inbox this morning!!!

I am elated to the core...the patience of last 11 months (last 10.5 weeks in particular) has finally paid off!!..

My timeline is as below...it will help fellow applicants to anticipate their grants

Points claimed - Breakup / Timeline

*Age* : 30
*IELTS*: 10 (R9, L9, S9, W7.5)
*Under graduation* : 15 (Engineer's Australia - *Electronics Engineer* - Submitted 11 Dec 2013, Received 22 Apr 2014)
*Partner's Points* : 5 (Computer Society of Australia - Computer's Engineer - Submitted 28 March 2014, Received 23 May 2014)

*Total* : 60

EOI Submitted : 23 May 2014
Received Invite: 9 June 2014
189 Visa Lodged : 9 June 2014 (every document front-loaded)
Medical : 14 June 2014
*Direct Grant*: 20 Aug 2014 

I would like to congratulate all the grantees, and good luck to all the applicants...

Cheers,
SK


----------



## arjunsydney

SKC said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I had been a silent follower of this blog from past 2 months.
> 
> I want to tell all the applicants that I received the golden email in my inbox this morning!!!
> 
> I am elated to the core...the patience of last 11 months (last 10.5 weeks in particular) has finally paid off!!..
> 
> My timeline is as below...it will help fellow applicants to anticipate their grants
> 
> Points claimed - Breakup / Timeline
> 
> *Age* : 30
> *IELTS*: 10 (R9, L9, S9, W7.5)
> *Under graduation* : 15 (Engineer's Australia - *Electronics Engineer* - Submitted 11 Dec 2013, Received 22 Apr 2014)
> *Partner's Points* : 5 (Computer Society of Australia - Computer's Engineer - Submitted 28 March 2014, Received 23 May 2014)
> 
> *Total* : 60
> 
> EOI Submitted : 23 May 2014
> Received Invite: 9 June 2014
> 189 Visa Lodged : 9 June 2014 (every document front-loaded)
> Medical : 14 June 2014
> *Direct Grant*: 20 Aug 2014
> 
> I would like to congratulate all the grantees, and good luck to all the applicants...
> 
> Cheers,
> SK


Congrats SKC.


----------



## SKC

arjunsydney said:


> Congrats SKC.


Thanks Arjun


----------



## eva-aus1

Any grants guysss??


----------



## eva-aus1

Congrats SKC .. enjoy your day!!

tks,
Eva


SKC said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I had been a silent follower of this blog from past 2 months.
> 
> I want to tell all the applicants that I received the golden email in my inbox this morning!!!
> 
> I am elated to the core...the patience of last 11 months (last 10.5 weeks in particular) has finally paid off!!..
> 
> My timeline is as below...it will help fellow applicants to anticipate their grants
> 
> Points claimed - Breakup / Timeline
> 
> *Age* : 30
> *IELTS*: 10 (R9, L9, S9, W7.5)
> *Under graduation* : 15 (Engineer's Australia - *Electronics Engineer* - Submitted 11 Dec 2013, Received 22 Apr 2014)
> *Partner's Points* : 5 (Computer Society of Australia - Computer's Engineer - Submitted 28 March 2014, Received 23 May 2014)
> 
> *Total* : 60
> 
> EOI Submitted : 23 May 2014
> Received Invite: 9 June 2014
> 189 Visa Lodged : 9 June 2014 (every document front-loaded)
> Medical : 14 June 2014
> *Direct Grant*: 20 Aug 2014
> 
> I would like to congratulate all the grantees, and good luck to all the applicants...
> 
> Cheers,
> SK


----------



## SKC

eva-aus1 said:


> Congrats SKC .. enjoy your day!!
> 
> tks,
> Eva


thanks eva...good luck for your application


----------



## Vasu G

SKC said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I had been a silent follower of this blog from past 2 months.
> 
> I want to tell all the applicants that I received the golden email in my inbox this morning!!!
> 
> I am elated to the core...the patience of last 11 months (last 10.5 weeks in particular) has finally paid off!!..
> 
> My timeline is as below...it will help fellow applicants to anticipate their grants
> 
> Points claimed - Breakup / Timeline
> 
> *Age* : 30
> *IELTS*: 10 (R9, L9, S9, W7.5)
> *Under graduation* : 15 (Engineer's Australia - *Electronics Engineer* - Submitted 11 Dec 2013, Received 22 Apr 2014)
> *Partner's Points* : 5 (Computer Society of Australia - Computer's Engineer - Submitted 28 March 2014, Received 23 May 2014)
> 
> *Total* : 60
> 
> EOI Submitted : 23 May 2014
> Received Invite: 9 June 2014
> 189 Visa Lodged : 9 June 2014 (every document front-loaded)
> Medical : 14 June 2014
> *Direct Grant*: 20 Aug 2014
> 
> I would like to congratulate all the grantees, and good luck to all the applicants...
> 
> Cheers,
> SK


Many Congratulations !!!! :cheer2::rockon::whoo:


----------



## nagra007

*Congrates Mate!!!!!*

Felicitation ..... !!!!!!:hat:



SKC said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I had been a silent follower of this blog from past 2 months.
> 
> I want to tell all the applicants that I received the golden email in my inbox this morning!!!
> 
> I am elated to the core...the patience of last 11 months (last 10.5 weeks in particular) has finally paid off!!..
> 
> My timeline is as below...it will help fellow applicants to anticipate their grants
> 
> Points claimed - Breakup / Timeline
> 
> *Age* : 30
> *IELTS*: 10 (R9, L9, S9, W7.5)
> *Under graduation* : 15 (Engineer's Australia - *Electronics Engineer* - Submitted 11 Dec 2013, Received 22 Apr 2014)
> *Partner's Points* : 5 (Computer Society of Australia - Computer's Engineer - Submitted 28 March 2014, Received 23 May 2014)
> 
> *Total* : 60
> 
> EOI Submitted : 23 May 2014
> Received Invite: 9 June 2014
> 189 Visa Lodged : 9 June 2014 (every document front-loaded)
> Medical : 14 June 2014
> *Direct Grant*: 20 Aug 2014
> 
> I would like to congratulate all the grantees, and good luck to all the applicants...
> 
> Cheers,
> SK


----------



## venus9

SKC said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I had been a silent follower of this blog from past 2 months.
> 
> I want to tell all the applicants that I received the golden email in my inbox this morning!!!
> 
> I am elated to the core...the patience of last 11 months (last 10.5 weeks in particular) has finally paid off!!..
> 
> My timeline is as below...it will help fellow applicants to anticipate their grants
> 
> Points claimed - Breakup / Timeline
> 
> *Age* : 30
> *IELTS*: 10 (R9, L9, S9, W7.5)
> *Under graduation* : 15 (Engineer's Australia - *Electronics Engineer* - Submitted 11 Dec 2013, Received 22 Apr 2014)
> *Partner's Points* : 5 (Computer Society of Australia - Computer's Engineer - Submitted 28 March 2014, Received 23 May 2014)
> 
> *Total* : 60
> 
> EOI Submitted : 23 May 2014
> Received Invite: 9 June 2014
> 189 Visa Lodged : 9 June 2014 (every document front-loaded)
> Medical : 14 June 2014
> *Direct Grant*: 20 Aug 2014
> 
> I would like to congratulate all the grantees, and good luck to all the applicants...
> 
> Cheers,
> SK


Congratulations mate ! All the best


----------



## Shells2012

SKC said:


> thanks eva...good luck for your application


Congrats SKC....Was is an onshore application? and did you front load Form 80 as well. I am confused when it comes to Form 80 as I see mixed opinion on that. Few recommend that we should upload it upfront and others suggest not to do so.
Thanks


----------



## SKC

Vasu G said:


> Many Congratulations !!!! :cheer2::rockon::whoo:


Thanks So much Vasu G


----------



## SKC

nagra007 said:


> Felicitation ..... !!!!!!:hat:


Thanks Nagra007


----------



## SKC

venus9 said:


> Congratulations mate ! All the best


Thanks Venus9 

Good luck with your application...


----------



## SKC

Shells2012 said:


> Congrats SKC....Was is an onshore application? and did you front load Form 80 as well. I am confused when it comes to Form 80 as I see mixed opinion on that. Few recommend that we should upload it upfront and others suggest not to do so.
> Thanks


Thanks Shells2012 

Yes, It was an onshore application..I submitted form 80 as well with all the documents..I recommend that to you as well...

I looked at it objectively - even if after getting CO allocated, the front loaded form 80 comes out to be redundant, it wont harm anything, but if the CO asks for it, it will delay your grant decision by at least 3-4 days - a huge extra waiting period considering you have already waited for 75-90 odd days...

Hope this helps,

Cheers,
SK


----------



## Shells2012

SKC said:


> Thanks Shells2012
> 
> Yes, It was an onshore application..I submitted form 80 as well with all the documents..I recommend that to you as well...
> 
> I looked at it objectively - even if after getting CO allocated, the front loaded form 80 comes out to be redundant, it wont harm anything, but if the CO asks for it, it will delay your grant decision by at least 3-4 days - a huge extra waiting period considering you have already waited for 75-90 odd days...
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Cheers,
> SK



Thanks a lot...yeah this makes sense. Will upload it soon for me as well as for my spouse. Good Luck with your Journey ahead in Australia


----------



## wish

Applied 189 on 10 Jun ... Still waiting for CO to get letter for pcc


----------



## huubang

DanielEngineer said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Joining the team of july applicants, see below my timeline.
> Let's keep sharing. This is extremelly helpful.
> 
> 189-Industrial Engineer (233511) | IELTS 04/07/2013 (7.5) | EA Submitted 10/01/2014, EA Pos. Assess. 24/06/2014 | EOI (65 points) 26/06/2014, Invitation 14/07/2014 | eVisa lodge: 28/07/2014| Medicals: 31/07/2014 | PCC Brazil: 08/08/2014| CO Allocation : Pending :couch2:| Grant : Pending


Welcome to the club... It's now the June' gang activity time. We need to wait some more


----------



## amitferns

SKC said:


> Thanks Shells2012
> 
> Yes, It was an onshore application..I submitted form 80 as well with all the documents..I recommend that to you as well...
> 
> I looked at it objectively - even if after getting CO allocated, the front loaded form 80 comes out to be redundant, it wont harm anything, but if the CO asks for it, it will delay your grant decision by at least 3-4 days - a huge extra waiting period considering you have already waited for 75-90 odd days...
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Cheers,
> SK


Congrats SK.


----------



## SKC

Shells2012 said:


> Thanks a lot...yeah this makes sense. Will upload it soon for me as well as for my spouse. Good Luck with your Journey ahead in Australia


thanks shells2012....

just try to be as comprehensive as possible in your document uploading process...10 extra docs wont be a problem, but 1 less will delay the process...

Me and my spouse even uploaded the marriage ceremony pictures too as a proof of the wedding..

Cheers,
Sk


----------



## besthar

SKC said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I had been a silent follower of this blog from past 2 months.
> 
> I want to tell all the applicants that I received the golden email in my inbox this morning!!!
> 
> I am elated to the core...the patience of last 11 months (last 10.5 weeks in particular) has finally paid off!!..
> 
> My timeline is as below...it will help fellow applicants to anticipate their grants
> 
> Points claimed - Breakup / Timeline
> 
> *Age* : 30
> *IELTS*: 10 (R9, L9, S9, W7.5)
> *Under graduation* : 15 (Engineer's Australia - *Electronics Engineer* - Submitted 11 Dec 2013, Received 22 Apr 2014)
> *Partner's Points* : 5 (Computer Society of Australia - Computer's Engineer - Submitted 28 March 2014, Received 23 May 2014)
> 
> *Total* : 60
> 
> EOI Submitted : 23 May 2014
> Received Invite: 9 June 2014
> 189 Visa Lodged : 9 June 2014 (every document front-loaded)
> Medical : 14 June 2014
> *Direct Grant*: 20 Aug 2014
> 
> I would like to congratulate all the grantees, and good luck to all the applicants...
> 
> Cheers,
> SK


SKC Congrats ... are you 189 or 190 ? Whats your Occupation?


----------



## ryan11

bump


ryan11 said:


> Seniors, I am trying to arrange documentation for my Vetassess procedure and seem to have hit a hurdle.
> 
> just found that I have the payslips from Jan 2011 upto Jan 2012 and from Jan 2013 - till date, so my payslip gap is about a year from Feb 2012 to Dec 2012 (reason being we were issued physical hard copies in this period, which are not traceable anymore, also no payslips from 2008 to Dec 2010. ( all previous employers periods)
> 
> does Vetassess need these documents, and if they do need what are the possibilities that I have from my own end - like Statutory declarations etc.(assuming the previous employers arent providing me with any payslips of my time with them), I do have all my Offer letters and resignation acceptance letters along with experience letters and all form 16's for the last 6 years.
> 
> Pls advise seniors.
> 
> Just to summarise here if I managed to confuse the readers:
> 
> Available: Payslips from Dec 2010 to Jan 2012 and from Jan 2013 - till date
> All Offer letters, Resignation and Experience letters and Form 16's for last 6 years
> 
> NOT available: Payslips from 2008 to Dec 2010 and Feb 2012 to Dec 2012.


----------



## SKC

amitferns said:


> Congrats SK.


Thanks amitferns


----------



## SKC

besthar said:


> SKC Congrats ... are you 189 or 190 ? Whats your Occupation?


Thanks besthar 


It was 189 onshore in Electronics Engineer


----------



## Visionary

HassanMorshed said:


> Dear,
> 
> I went to Al Warood Medical Centre in Olaya. You can also go to Dr. Sulaiman Al-Habib in Olaya. In Warood it costs SAR 2,100/= which includes my wife and 17 months old son. Only for the main applicant I think its SAR 1000/=. On the other hand Dr. Sulaiman Al Habib asked SAR 2,600/= (in total). So, I preferred going Al Warood.
> No Waiting Time & No Appointment Needed. Just go after 4:00 p.m. I went around 8:30 p.m. and since the doctor leaves at 9:00 p.m. I completed everything within 30 mins.
> Yes, already received it last week. Well, you can get the letter from Australian Embassy anytime. If you have the request letter from the CO, it will be free of charge otherwise the Embassy will charge you for that. For more details, you can call them directly. Best of Luck


Thanks for the info, good luck on the grant...


----------



## besthar

eva-aus1 said:


> Any grants guysss??


Hey Hi, 

Have you tried calling them to check the status of CO allocation ?

You are almost there ....


----------



## kumar21

SKC said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I had been a silent follower of this blog from past 2 months.
> 
> I want to tell all the applicants that I received the golden email in my inbox this morning!!!
> 
> I am elated to the core...the patience of last 11 months (last 10.5 weeks in particular) has finally paid off!!..
> 
> My timeline is as below...it will help fellow applicants to anticipate their grants
> 
> Points claimed - Breakup / Timeline
> 
> *Age* : 30
> *IELTS*: 10 (R9, L9, S9, W7.5)
> *Under graduation* : 15 (Engineer's Australia - *Electronics Engineer* - Submitted 11 Dec 2013, Received 22 Apr 2014)
> *Partner's Points* : 5 (Computer Society of Australia - Computer's Engineer - Submitted 28 March 2014, Received 23 May 2014)
> 
> *Total* : 60
> 
> EOI Submitted : 23 May 2014
> Received Invite: 9 June 2014
> 189 Visa Lodged : 9 June 2014 (every document front-loaded)
> Medical : 14 June 2014
> *Direct Grant*: 20 Aug 2014
> 
> I would like to congratulate all the grantees, and good luck to all the applicants...
> 
> Cheers,
> SK



Congrats SK !! Have a Great Time ! :whoo:


----------



## SKC

kumar21 said:


> Congrats SK !! Have a Great Time ! :whoo:


Thanks Kumar21


----------



## jimmyhendrix

SKC said:


> Hello people,
> 
> 
> I want to tell all the applicants that I received the golden email in my inbox this morning!!!
> 
> I am elated to the core...the patience of last 11 months (last 10.5 weeks in particular) has finally paid off!!..
> *Direct Grant*: 20 Aug 2014
> 
> I would like to congratulate all the grantees, and good luck to all the applicants...
> 
> Cheers,
> SK


That's a quicky!!!! Congratulations!!! Please update the excel....


----------



## maq_qatar

SKC said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I had been a silent follower of this blog from past 2 months.
> 
> I want to tell all the applicants that I received the golden email in my inbox this morning!!!
> 
> I am elated to the core...the patience of last 11 months (last 10.5 weeks in particular) has finally paid off!!..
> 
> My timeline is as below...it will help fellow applicants to anticipate their grants
> 
> Points claimed - Breakup / Timeline
> 
> Age : 30
> IELTS: 10 (R9, L9, S9, W7.5)
> Under graduation : 15 (Engineer's Australia - Electronics Engineer - Submitted 11 Dec 2013, Received 22 Apr 2014)
> Partner's Points : 5 (Computer Society of Australia - Computer's Engineer - Submitted 28 March 2014, Received 23 May 2014)
> 
> Total : 60
> 
> EOI Submitted : 23 May 2014
> Received Invite: 9 June 2014
> 189 Visa Lodged : 9 June 2014 (every document front-loaded)
> Medical : 14 June 2014
> Direct Grant: 20 Aug 2014
> 
> I would like to congratulate all the grantees, and good luck to all the applicants...
> 
> Cheers,
> SK


Congrats mate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## kumar21

Hello People,

I have my skills assessment done and waiting for my IELTS score. I am right now filling the EOI for 189 and will be able to complete it once IELTS score comes. If there are any people here, who can point me to some guide, or if they are at the same stage as me and if would like to help out each other. Perhaps, i am just a little nervous filing this.

Thanks


----------



## SKC

jimmyhendrix said:


> That's a quicky!!!! Congratulations!!! Please update the excel....


Thanks Jimmyhendrix....quick indeed!!!!

Thanks


----------



## SKC

maq_qatar said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks maq_qatar


----------



## elsasl

189 said:


> Yep certainly, let us keep this thread updated. BTW are you near lantau?
> 
> I am now in Singapore/Malaysia, i will be visiting lantau 2-3 times on business trip during next month.


I live in Koloon. far away from Lantau.


----------



## elsasl

189 said:


> Yep certainly, let us keep this thread updated. BTW are you near lantau?
> 
> I am now in Singapore/Malaysia, i will be visiting lantau 2-3 times on business trip during next month.





elsasl said:


> I live in Koloon. far away from Lantau.


sorry! type too fast, it should be Kowloon.


----------



## AussiePR

SKC said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I had been a silent follower of this blog from past 2 months.
> 
> I want to tell all the applicants that I received the golden email in my inbox this morning!!!
> 
> I am elated to the core...the patience of last 11 months (last 10.5 weeks in particular) has finally paid off!!..
> 
> My timeline is as below...it will help fellow applicants to anticipate their grants
> 
> Points claimed - Breakup / Timeline
> 
> *Age* : 30
> *IELTS*: 10 (R9, L9, S9, W7.5)
> *Under graduation* : 15 (Engineer's Australia - *Electronics Engineer* - Submitted 11 Dec 2013, Received 22 Apr 2014)
> *Partner's Points* : 5 (Computer Society of Australia - Computer's Engineer - Submitted 28 March 2014, Received 23 May 2014)
> 
> *Total* : 60
> 
> EOI Submitted : 23 May 2014
> Received Invite: 9 June 2014
> 189 Visa Lodged : 9 June 2014 (every document front-loaded)
> Medical : 14 June 2014
> *Direct Grant*: 20 Aug 2014
> 
> I would like to congratulate all the grantees, and good luck to all the applicants...
> 
> Cheers,
> SK


Congrats SKC.. Have a great life in Oz!!


----------



## eva-aus1

not yet .. thinking to wait for 2 more days and start calling :fingerscrossed:

tks,
Eva



besthar said:


> Hey Hi,
> 
> Have you tried calling them to check the status of CO allocation ?
> 
> You are almost there ....


----------



## bigdaddy

huubang said:


> Welcome to the club... It's now the June' gang activity time. We need to wait some more


They could process any order - so I wont be surprised if a July applicant gets a grant or a CO assigned next week.


----------



## AussiePR

*Finally!!!!!*

My heart is beating while I write this... Its a direct grant!!!! The application status has changed to FINALIZED at around 10:30 AM IST!!! (While I checked in the morning at 8:00 AM it was still IN PROGRESS)

The progress status shows 'Letter Created' and there is link besides it 'View Grant Letter' although I cannot view the letter. I guess it has still not been generated or might have been sent to my agent directly on his email.

Thanks a lot everyone for all your help. This forum has indeed been of great help and support even though I had applied through a MARA agent.

Just to give a thumbs up, I lodged my application on 3rd June.. so all those who have applied in the 1st or 2nd week of June, your grants are on the way and should reach you soon.

All the best to the people waiting for their grants!!


----------



## amitferns

AussiePR said:


> My heart is beating while I write this... Its a direct grant!!!! The application status has changed to FINALIZED at around 10:30 AM IST!!! (While I checked in the morning at 8:00 AM it was still IN PROGRESS)
> 
> The progress status shows 'Letter Created' and there is link besides it 'View Grant Letter' although I cannot view the letter. I guess it has still not been generated or might have been sent to my agent directly on his email.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone for all your help. This forum has indeed been of great help and support even though I had applied through a MARA agent.
> 
> Just to give a thumbs up, I lodged my application on 3rd June.. so all those who have applied in the 1st or 2nd week of June, your grants are on the way and should reach you soon.
> 
> All the best to the people waiting for their grants!!


Congrats.....celebrate


----------



## bigdaddy

AussiePR said:


> My heart is beating while I write this... Its a direct grant!!!! The application status has changed to FINALIZED at around 10:30 AM IST!!! (While I checked in the morning at 8:00 AM it was still IN PROGRESS)
> 
> The progress status shows 'Letter Created' and there is link besides it 'View Grant Letter' although I cannot view the letter. I guess it has still not been generated or might have been sent to my agent directly on his email.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone for all your help. This forum has indeed been of great help and support even though I had applied through a MARA agent.
> 
> Just to give a thumbs up, I lodged my application on 3rd June.. so all those who have applied in the 1st or 2nd week of June, your grants are on the way and should reach you soon.
> 
> All the best to the people waiting for their grants!!


Congrats...Njoi.... Its going to be raining grants for next two days to clear off 3 weeks of June... dont ask me how... July gear up..


----------



## AussiePR

amitferns said:


> Congrats.....celebrate


Thanks Amit!! Wish you all the best!


----------



## AussiePR

bigdaddy said:


> Congrats...Njoi.... Its going to be raining grants for next two days to clear off 3 weeks of June... dont ask me how... July gear up..


Thanks. All the best!!


----------



## eva-aus1

Wow .. congrats Buddy ..!!


Eva



AussiePR said:


> My heart is beating while I write this... Its a direct grant!!!! The application status has changed to FINALIZED at around 10:30 AM IST!!! (While I checked in the morning at 8:00 AM it was still IN PROGRESS)
> 
> The progress status shows 'Letter Created' and there is link besides it 'View Grant Letter' although I cannot view the letter. I guess it has still not been generated or might have been sent to my agent directly on his email.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone for all your help. This forum has indeed been of great help and support even though I had applied through a MARA agent.
> 
> Just to give a thumbs up, I lodged my application on 3rd June.. so all those who have applied in the 1st or 2nd week of June, your grants are on the way and should reach you soon.
> 
> All the best to the people waiting for their grants!!


----------



## AussiePR

Can anyone advise as to how long does it take for the grant letter to be generated and available for view in the IMMI account?

I had applied through a MARA agent and then created my own IMMI account. I can see 'View Grant Letter' link but when I click, it says no correspondence found. 

Will I be able to view to grant letter or is it only available to my agent through his IMMI account??


----------



## AussiePR

eva-aus1 said:


> Wow .. congrats Buddy ..!!
> 
> 
> Eva


Thanks Eva!! You too will get yours very soon. All the best!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

AussiePR said:


> Can anyone advise as to how long does it take for the grant letter to be generated and available for view in the IMMI account?
> 
> I had applied through a MARA agent and then created my own IMMI account. I can see 'View Grant Letter' link but when I click, it says no correspondence found.
> 
> Will I be able to view to grant letter or is it only available to my agent through his IMMI account??


You will NOT be able to view the letter through ImmiAccount as you applied through an agent. Ask your agent to forward the grant email to you OR download the letter through THEIR ImmiAccount


CONGRATS. Welcome to the club


----------



## huubang

bigdaddy said:


> Congrats...Njoi.... Its going to be raining grants for next two days to clear off 3 weeks of June... dont ask me how... July gear up..


Aiyo bro, we July gang already geared up since last week... LOLZ... but so far no news


----------



## AussiePR

TheExpatriate said:


> You will NOT be able to view the letter through ImmiAccount as you applied through an agent. Ask your agent to forward the grant email to you OR download the letter through THEIR ImmiAccount
> 
> 
> CONGRATS. Welcome to the club


Thanks TheExpatriate. Will ask my agent to forward it.


----------



## melvic90210

Hi All,

I have a query.
Once we login to our IMMI account, there is a column on the extreme right which which says "ACTIONS" & once we click on it its we get two options, "OPEN" and "VIEW CORRESPONDENCE".
What exactly these two options mean. I am too scared to select any one of it without proper knowledge.


----------



## TheExpatriate

melvic90210 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query.
> Once we login to our IMMI account, there is a column on the extreme right which which says "ACTIONS" & once we click on it its we get two options, "OPEN" and "VIEW CORRESPONDENCE".
> What exactly these two options mean. I am too scared to select any one of it without proper knowledge.


Open = open your application (same as clicking the application link)

View correspondence = this will cancel your application and send the AFP after you to get you put in jail for 3 years ...... Just kidding    .... this is to view any correspondence sent from DIBP to your email address


----------



## nickzhangnan

AussiePR said:


> My heart is beating while I write this... Its a direct grant!!!! The application status has changed to FINALIZED at around 10:30 AM IST!!! (While I checked in the morning at 8:00 AM it was still IN PROGRESS) The progress status shows 'Letter Created' and there is link besides it 'View Grant Letter' although I cannot view the letter. I guess it has still not been generated or might have been sent to my agent directly on his email. Thanks a lot everyone for all your help. This forum has indeed been of great help and support even though I had applied through a MARA agent. Just to give a thumbs up, I lodged my application on 3rd June.. so all those who have applied in the 1st or 2nd week of June, your grants are on the way and should reach you soon. All the best to the people waiting for their grants!!


 Congratulations buddy!

Which co team are you assigned?


----------



## besthar

huubang said:


> Aiyo bro, we July gang already geared up since last week... LOLZ... but so far no news


wow u and me same date of lodgement .... keep us posted mate.


----------



## besthar

AussiePR said:


> My heart is beating while I write this... Its a direct grant!!!! The application status has changed to FINALIZED at around 10:30 AM IST!!! (While I checked in the morning at 8:00 AM it was still IN PROGRESS)
> 
> The progress status shows 'Letter Created' and there is link besides it 'View Grant Letter' although I cannot view the letter. I guess it has still not been generated or might have been sent to my agent directly on his email.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone for all your help. This forum has indeed been of great help and support even though I had applied through a MARA agent.
> 
> Just to give a thumbs up, I lodged my application on 3rd June.. so all those who have applied in the 1st or 2nd week of June, your grants are on the way and should reach you soon.
> 
> All the best to the people waiting for their grants!!


Awesome ... Congrats ... Get offline and get intoxicated...


----------



## chennaiite

Let's say we upload the meds only after CO requests it. After upload of meds, how long it takes for CO to get back to your case again / grant it?

In other words, if we do not frontload meds, how much can it possibly delay the grant?

weeks or months?

I ask because i need more time for initial entry, but dont want the CO to takes months!


----------



## AussiePR

nickzhangnan said:


> Congratulations buddy!
> 
> Which co team are you assigned?


Thanks a lot!!

It was a direct grant and I haven't been able to view the grant letter yet as I applied through an agent. Waiting for my agent to forward the grant letter.


----------



## 189

chennaiite said:


> Let's say we upload the meds only after CO requests it. After upload of meds, how long it takes for CO to get back to your case again / grant it?
> 
> In other words, if we do not frontload meds, how much can it possibly delay the grant?
> 
> weeks or months?
> 
> I ask because i need more time for initial entry, but dont want the CO to takes months!


That’s Interesting question.

Usually CO responds anytime immediate till 1 month. Usually its fast subject to only document pending.

But please keep in mind that your initial date of visa (i.e. start date) will be considered from 1st day of Medical or Police clearance issued.


----------



## 189

AussiePR said:


> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> It was a direct grant and I haven't been able to view the grant letter yet as I applied through an agent. Waiting for my agent to forward the grant letter.



Heartiest congratulations Bro. Celebration time


----------



## melvic90210

TheExpatriate said:


> Open = open your application (same as clicking the application link)
> 
> View correspondence = this will cancel your application and send the AFP after you to get you put in jail for 3 years ...... Just kidding    .... this is to view any correspondence sent from DIBP to your email address




Thanks a lot TheExpatriate


----------



## melvic90210

AussiePR said:


> My heart is beating while I write this... Its a direct grant!!!! The application status has changed to FINALIZED at around 10:30 AM IST!!! (While I checked in the morning at 8:00 AM it was still IN PROGRESS)
> 
> The progress status shows 'Letter Created' and there is link besides it 'View Grant Letter' although I cannot view the letter. I guess it has still not been generated or might have been sent to my agent directly on his email.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone for all your help. This forum has indeed been of great help and support even though I had applied through a MARA agent.
> 
> Just to give a thumbs up, I lodged my application on 3rd June.. so all those who have applied in the 1st or 2nd week of June, your grants are on the way and should reach you soon.
> 
> All the best to the people waiting for their grants!!



Many many Congratulations Aussie PR. Wish you a gr8 life in the dreamland Oz.
I can see in your timelines that you got a direct grant, which means your agent front loaded all the docs.
Bro, my question is, since you imported your application to your IMMI account, what was the status showing in the Attachments section.
Even i have hired a MARA agent but not sure wheather he has uploaded my docs, which i provided him in May itself. Status in my Attachment checklist still shows "Recommended" & in Attachments section as "No attachments provided".. Did you got this status as well.

Cheers & part hard all night........


----------



## derick87

*waiting for CO to be assigned*

Dear forum members

I have applied for the 189 visa through immi account and currently waiting for a CO to be assigned. I hope to furnish my PCC and medicals before the month end. I would like to know is there any issue if i upload the PCC and medicals before the CO asking for them and secondly i would like to know what kind of checks remain once a CO is assigned, like employment verification, bank statements to show funds, interview etc. Assistance from fellow forum members is highly appreciated.

ANZSCO : 221214
Category : 189
IELTS : L:7 R:7.5 W:7 S:8
Vetasses : App 25 Feb 14, +ve Result 20 June 14
EOI : 24 June 14 with 60 Points
Invitation : 28 July 14
Visa Filed On : 06 Aug 14


----------



## chennaiite

189 said:


> That’s Interesting question.
> 
> Usually CO responds anytime immediate till 1 month. Usually its fast subject to only document pending.
> 
> But please keep in mind that your initial date of visa (i.e. start date) will be considered from 1st day of Medical or Police clearance issued.


Thanks Bro. 

You mean issued date of Med or PCC (whichever is earlier or later or CO's discretion?)

Btw, 1 month delay is totally acceptable assuming it's the only pending doc


----------



## AussiePR

besthar said:


> Awesome ... Congrats ... Get offline and get intoxicated...


Thanks a lot besthar. Wish you all the best!!


----------



## taniska

Thanks a lot venus9 for your response. I just got into a catch 22 situation as below..

1. I don't want to reveal to my current employer that I am processing 189
2. Got invite and has to apply before 10-Oct
3. My employer may now send me to AUS on around 15-Sep on 457 for 2 months
4. Booked appointment in B'lore for PCC and earliest I got is 19-Sep
5. Even if I get appointment around 10-Sep, I can't take risk bcoz my current address and address in passport are different so my passport will be locked for few days
6. If I apply in AUS through VFS around mid Sep and if it get referred to India then I may not have passport with me when my employer asks me to come back on mid Nov

So I have decided to take risk and apply PCC through VFS once I land there and hope that my work will extend few weeks or until I receive the passport back to save me...

Thanks very much for your reply.


----------



## AussiePR

melvic90210 said:


> Many many Congratulations Aussie PR. Wish you a gr8 life in the dreamland Oz.
> I can see in your timelines that you got a direct grant, which means your agent front loaded all the docs.
> Bro, my question is, since you imported your application to your IMMI account, what was the status showing in the Attachments section.
> Even i have hired a MARA agent but not sure wheather he has uploaded my docs, which i provided him in May itself. Status in my Attachment checklist still shows "Recommended" & in Attachments section as "No attachments provided".. Did you got this status as well.
> 
> Cheers & part hard all night........


Thanks a lot melvic90210 !! 

My agent initially did not upload any of the docs which I had provided to him. At that time the status in my IMMI account was showing as "Recommended". Actually it was from this status that I came to know that he had not uploaded anything. And when I checked with him, his plan was to upload the docs only after a CO allocation. 

I told him that it did not make any sense to wait for the CO allocation and then upload the docs. It would just be a waste of time and would delay the grant. Finally he agreed to upload it and once it was done, the status changed to "Required" and then in a couple of days to "Received". 

Your agent too has not uploaded the docs that you have provided to him. Ask him to do so at the earliest.


----------



## mah

SKC said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I had been a silent follower of this blog from past 2 months.
> 
> I want to tell all the applicants that I received the golden email in my inbox this morning!!!
> 
> I am elated to the core...the patience of last 11 months (last 10.5 weeks in particular) has finally paid off!!..
> 
> My timeline is as below...it will help fellow applicants to anticipate their grants
> 
> Points claimed - Breakup / Timeline
> 
> *Age* : 30
> *IELTS*: 10 (R9, L9, S9, W7.5)
> *Under graduation* : 15 (Engineer's Australia - *Electronics Engineer* - Submitted 11 Dec 2013, Received 22 Apr 2014)
> *Partner's Points* : 5 (Computer Society of Australia - Computer's Engineer - Submitted 28 March 2014, Received 23 May 2014)
> 
> *Total* : 60
> 
> EOI Submitted : 23 May 2014
> Received Invite: 9 June 2014
> 189 Visa Lodged : 9 June 2014 (every document front-loaded)
> Medical : 14 June 2014
> *Direct Grant*: 20 Aug 2014
> 
> I would like to congratulate all the grantees, and good luck to all the applicants...
> 
> Cheers,
> SK



Big day !!!!! Congratssssssss


----------



## jimmyhendrix

AussiePR said:


> Thanks a lot besthar. Wish you all the best!!


Congrats Bro!!!!


----------



## melvic90210

AussiePR said:


> Thanks a lot melvic90210 !!
> 
> My agent initially did not upload any of the docs which I had provided to him. At that time the status in my IMMI account was showing as "Recommended". Actually it was from this status that I came to know that he had not uploaded anything. And when I checked with him, his plan was to upload the docs only after a CO allocation.
> 
> I told him that it did not make any sense to wait for the CO allocation and then upload the docs. It would just be a waste of time and would delay the grant. Finally he agreed to upload it and once it was done, the status changed to "Required" and then in a couple of days to "Received".
> 
> Your agent too has not uploaded the docs that you have provided to him. Ask him to do so at the earliest.



Hi Aussie PR,
Thanks a lot for that. Will have to request my agent to upload the docs.
Congrats once again to you for your PR grant.
Cheers......


----------



## Hassan_001

AussiePR said:


> Thanks a lot melvic90210 !!
> 
> My agent initially did not upload any of the docs which I had provided to him. At that time the status in my IMMI account was showing as "Recommended". Actually it was from this status that I came to know that he had not uploaded anything. And when I checked with him, his plan was to upload the docs only after a CO allocation.
> 
> I told him that it did not make any sense to wait for the CO allocation and then upload the docs. It would just be a waste of time and would delay the grant. Finally he agreed to upload it and once it was done, the status changed to "Required" and then in a couple of days to "Received".
> 
> Your agent too has not uploaded the docs that you have provided to him. Ask him to do so at the earliest.


@AussiePR: Congrats!!! Best wishes for the rest... By the way, is 189 gets approved faster than 190?? I rarely see 190 achievers


----------



## venus9

taniska said:


> Thanks a lot venus9 for your response. I just got into a catch 22 situation as below..
> 
> 1. I don't want to reveal to my current employer that I am processing 189
> 2. Got invite and has to apply before 10-Oct
> 3. My employer may now send me to AUS on around 15-Sep on 457 for 2 months
> 4. Booked appointment in B'lore for PCC and earliest I got is 19-Sep
> 5. Even if I get appointment around 10-Sep, I can't take risk bcoz my current address and address in passport are different so my passport will be locked for few days
> 6. If I apply in AUS through VFS around mid Sep and if it get referred to India then I may not have passport with me when my employer asks me to come back on mid Nov
> 
> So I have decided to take risk and apply PCC through VFS once I land there and hope that my work will extend few weeks or until I receive the passport back to save me...
> 
> Thanks very much for your reply.


Quite a unique situation! I think your strategy is the right one for your situation. I hope you get your PCC without much issue in AUS. 

You also need to decide where you would lodge your VISA from onshore or offshore. When you lodge for 189/190 with an active 457 as an onshore applicant you would get a dormant Bridge A Visa that would become active only if the 457 expires. I understand that any travel outside Australia would require some engagement with DIPB (I think to get a Bridge B VISA. Not entirely sure though). 

I guess in your case you would still lodge it as an offshore applicant although you lodge it when you are in AUS. Please consider carefully.

Cheers

Anyway the bottom line is to please study your situation carefully.


----------



## taniska

Thanks venus9, I got my 457 grant just few days back. It is valid till 2018. So that is not a problem... I am planning to lodge a Visa on 1st week of October from AUS, if all goes well as I think.

And, I am planning to apply PCC as soon as I land in Australia. Medicals I am planning to take a week before I start here...


----------



## mah

AussiePR said:


> My heart is beating while I write this... Its a direct grant!!!! The application status has changed to FINALIZED at around 10:30 AM IST!!! (While I checked in the morning at 8:00 AM it was still IN PROGRESS)
> 
> The progress status shows 'Letter Created' and there is link besides it 'View Grant Letter' although I cannot view the letter. I guess it has still not been generated or might have been sent to my agent directly on his email.
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone for all your help. This forum has indeed been of great help and support even though I had applied through a MARA agent.
> 
> Just to give a thumbs up, I lodged my application on 3rd June.. so all those who have applied in the 1st or 2nd week of June, your grants are on the way and should reach you soon.
> 
> All the best to the people waiting for their grants!!


Congratssssssssss


----------



## mah

imranrk said:


> Joining In... Guys I have uploaded all docs (work references, identity, form 80 etc.) but I have not done medicals and PCC yet. My friends suggested me to wait unless CO asks for it as these might expire before the grant. Being a high risk country citizen, grant might take up to 2 years. What do you suggest?



What is your usual country of residence ? If it is UAE then do medical and PCC as soon as possible.

Good luck


----------



## mah

Guys .........happy to know, June grants started.... So.......next we are in queue

Good luck


----------



## Aussie Dream

*What is the turnaround time for grant to come after uploading all the docs?*

Hi,

We sent the email to our CO containing all the required documents on 7th Aug 2014.

When should we expect the grant?

Our case is being handled by Brisbane team 34.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## TheExpatriate

Aussie Dream said:


> Hi,
> 
> We sent the email to our CO containing all the required documents on 7th Aug 2014.
> 
> When should we expect the grant?
> 
> Our case is being handled by Brisbane team 34.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


barring any complications give it a week


----------



## Hunter85

guys when you upload PCC to which e mail you are sending a notification?

My agent sent an e mail to [email protected] but my CO has [email protected] mail address. Does it make any difference?

(I received my last communication e mail from gsm.allocated e mail...)


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunter85 said:


> guys when you upload PCC to which e mail you are sending a notification?
> 
> My agent sent an e mail to [email protected] but my CO has [email protected] mail address. Does it make any difference?
> 
> (I received my last communication e mail from gsm.allocated e mail...)


send it to your CO


----------



## GaneshM

AussiePR said:


> Thanks a lot besthar. Wish you all the best!!


Hearty congratulations AussiePR. Time to immerse in some wine and drinks...Party hard.

rgrds,
GM.


----------



## Aussie Dream

TheExpatriate said:


> barring any complications give it a week


Thanks for your response.

August end should be a fair expectation right?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Aussie Dream said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> August end should be a fair expectation right?


barring any complications, you can wait two weeks and call them. They are very friendly on the phone, just don't abuse it and call very often


----------



## huubang

mah said:


> Guys .........happy to know, June grants started.... So.......next we are in queue
> 
> Good luck


Steady... Another month to go... LOL


----------



## AussiePR

HassanMorshed said:


> @AussiePR: Congrats!!! Best wishes for the rest... By the way, is 189 gets approved faster than 190?? I rarely see 190 achievers


Thanks a lot Hassan. Ideally 190 has a higher priority. However, 189 is being granted faster these days it seems.


----------



## AussiePR

GaneshM said:


> Hearty congratulations AussiePR. Time to immerse in some wine and drinks...Party hard.
> 
> rgrds,
> GM.


Thanks a lot Ganesh!


----------



## Vasu G

AussiePR said:


> Thanks a lot Ganesh!


Many Congratulations dude !!! 

Considering the flow of 190 from july, that was a quick 189. Are you a single applicant ?


----------



## padmakarrao

taniska said:


> Thanks venus9, I got my 457 grant just few days back. It is valid till 2018. So that is not a problem... I am planning to lodge a Visa on 1st week of October from AUS, if all goes well as I think.
> 
> And, I am planning to apply PCC as soon as I land in Australia. Medicals I am planning to take a week before I start here...


Hi Taniska,

I have known of so many people who do not take any appointment for PCC. I just had a chat with one of the forum member from Bangalore, who just went to the PSK in Bangalore at 9 am, with the needed documents and she was allowed in, as PCC does not need an appointment it seems. She got the PCC in 4 days after polcie verification as her address was also different. I suggest you should go tomorrow morning and check it out once, it may be easier for you to get PCC sitting here.

Cheers


----------



## Aussie Dream

AussiePR said:


> Thanks a lot Ganesh!


So you got your grant in approx 30 days from submission of all docs !!

I guess I will have to wait till 10th Sept 2014 then.


----------



## AussiePR

Vasu G said:


> Many Congratulations dude !!!
> 
> Considering the flow of 190 from july, that was a quick 189. Are you a single applicant ?


Thanks Vasu. No, I applied along with my wife (forgot to mention that in my earlier post). Wish you all the best!!


----------



## Hunter85

TheExpatriate said:


> send it to your CO


My agent already sent it to gsm.allocated, do you think CO might get mad if I send it also to adalaide team after 5 days?


----------



## samad264

Hi Mah,

Even I applied for 189 visa from dubai on 11th June 2014. Please can you share your contact number with me so that we can be in touch on phone for immigration updates


----------



## taniska

Thanks padmakarrao for your response, really helpful. I will go and give a try in Marthahalli office tomorrow. Meantime I would like to know the below things.

1. PCC will be issued as a separate letter or just a stamping in existing passport?
2. Post PCC should we need to collect it again from the PSK or will they mail it to the current address?
3. I have already paid Rs.500 and booked an appointment on 19-Sep. Should I take that as well tomorrow and say it is urgent? Or it is better not to confuse and just go in and ask what I need.
4. Also, if you know then let me know the required docs if possible. Hope we need one adress proof and passport, thats it...

Thanks


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi,

Please find the answers in blue. 



taniska said:


> Thanks padmakarrao for your response, really helpful. I will go and give a try in Marthahalli office tomorrow. Meantime I would like to know the below things.
> 
> 1. PCC will be issued as a separate letter or just a stamping in existing passport?
> A letter would be issued and passport will be stamped.
> 2. Post PCC should we need to collect it again from the PSK or will they mail it to the current address?
> In your case you would be asked to come back after the police verification is done, they will not keep your passport. So once you meet them, follow-up with your local police station for verification. Once that is done, you will be asked to visit PSK again when they would issue you the letter and stamp the passport.
> 3. I have already paid Rs.500 and booked an appointment on 19-Sep. Should I take that as well tomorrow and say it is urgent? Or it is better not to confuse and just go in and ask what I need.
> Take a print of this letter and take it with you, this is what others have done. This letter is necessary as it has ARN, which is important.
> 4. Also, if you know then let me know the required docs if possible. Hope we need one adress proof and passport, thats it...
> Address proof, the acceptable list is mentioned clearly on the passport website. I suggest carry more than one of these, so that you are not disappointed. Carry two passport size photographs just in case, and of course passport.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Shells2012

SKC said:


> thanks shells2012....
> 
> just try to be as comprehensive as possible in your document uploading process...10 extra docs wont be a problem, but 1 less will delay the process...
> 
> Me and my spouse even uploaded the marriage ceremony pictures too as a proof of the wedding..
> 
> Cheers,
> Sk


Hi SKC,

Thanks for another great idea. I noticed that someone on this forum was asked for proof of marriage even though marriage certificate was provided beforehand. Also, did u upload Birth certificate as well? Sadly, I don't have that 

Cheers,
Shelly


----------



## TheExpatriate

Shells2012 said:


> Hi SKC,
> 
> Thanks for another great idea. I noticed that someone on this forum was asked for proof of marriage even though marriage certificate was provided beforehand. Also, did u upload Birth certificate as well? Sadly, I don't have that
> 
> Cheers,
> Shelly


if the CO suspects it's not a genuine marriage or a recent one they might ask for more proofs such as wedding photos, joint bank accounts, documents proving living at the same address ...etc.


----------



## Aussie Dream

*Any1 waiting for grant from Brisbane Team 34?*

Hello,

Any one waiting for a grant (after lodging of all docs) from Brisbane Team 34?

Reply to this post.


----------



## derick87

waiting for CO to be assigned
Dear forum members

I have applied for the 189 visa through immi account and currently waiting for a CO to be assigned. I hope to furnish my PCC and medicals before the month end. I would like to know is there any issue if i upload the PCC and medicals before the CO asking for them and secondly i would like to know what kind of checks remain once a CO is assigned, like employment verification, bank statements to show funds, interview etc. Assistance from fellow forum members is highly appreciated.

ANZSCO : 221214
Category : 189
IELTS : L:7 R:7.5 W:7 S:8
Vetasses : App 25 Feb 14, +ve Result 20 June 14
EOI : 24 June 14 with 60 Points
Invitation : 28 July 14
Visa Filed On : 06 Aug 14


----------



## Jaiveen

SKC said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I had been a silent follower of this blog from past 2 months.
> 
> I want to tell all the applicants that I received the golden email in my inbox this morning!!!
> 
> I am elated to the core...the patience of last 11 months (last 10.5 weeks in particular) has finally paid off!!..
> 
> My timeline is as below...it will help fellow applicants to anticipate their grants
> 
> Points claimed - Breakup / Timeline
> 
> *Age* : 30
> *IELTS*: 10 (R9, L9, S9, W7.5)
> *Under graduation* : 15 (Engineer's Australia - *Electronics Engineer* - Submitted 11 Dec 2013, Received 22 Apr 2014)
> *Partner's Points* : 5 (Computer Society of Australia - Computer's Engineer - Submitted 28 March 2014, Received 23 May 2014)
> 
> *Total* : 60
> 
> EOI Submitted : 23 May 2014
> Received Invite: 9 June 2014
> 189 Visa Lodged : 9 June 2014 (every document front-loaded)
> Medical : 14 June 2014
> *Direct Grant*: 20 Aug 2014
> 
> I would like to congratulate all the grantees, and good luck to all the applicants...
> 
> Cheers,
> SK


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## imranrk

mah said:


> What is your usual country of residence ? If it is UAE then do medical and PCC as soon as possible.
> 
> Good luck


Living in UAE (usual country of res). However, as my citizenship is from a high risk country, Pakistan, grant may not come earlier than 1 year due to security checks (based on fellows feedback). And my med and PCC will definitely expire during that period. So, I would have to do them again. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Pauricmcb

Lodged mines on July 28th. Currently living in Australia, have got my PCC from Australia but waiting on the one from Ireland to come through. I done my medial last Monday in Sydney with Bupa but it has not been uploaded yet? Does this automatically get uploaded into your IMMI account or do you have to get it somewhere else and upload it?


----------



## AussiePR

Aussie Dream said:


> So you got your grant in approx 30 days from submission of all docs !!
> 
> I guess I will have to wait till 10th Sept 2014 then.


It doesn't depend on the date of submission of docs. It depends on the date of lodging your visa. You will receive it within 3 months of lodging the visa.


----------



## Aussie Dream

AussiePR said:


> It doesn't depend on the date of submission of docs. It depends on the date of lodging your visa. You will receive it within 3 months of lodging the visa.



We lodged it on April 17th !! but the last document was uploaded on 7th Aug.


----------



## warlock233

Hi dear forum members,

Is there someone from May still waiting for 189 grant?
It seems people from June are getting their grants and it feels a bit frustrating... I provided my wife IELTS test certificate back on July, 24th and ever since I haven't heard back from the CO


----------



## Shells2012

AussiePR said:


> It doesn't depend on the date of submission of docs. It depends on the date of lodging your visa. You will receive it within 3 months of lodging the visa.


Congrats AussiePR.....Did you upload birth Certificate and Form 80 as well?

Seniors....Is it a common thing for CO to ask for Birth Certificate or Passport is enough to justify date of birth. I don't have birth certificate, is there any other document you would suggest that is worth uploading instead of Birth cert.? 

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## nickzhangnan

warlock233 said:


> Hi dear forum members, Is there someone from May still waiting for 189 grant? It seems people from June are getting their grants and it feels a bit frustrating... I provided my wife IELTS test certificate back on July, 24th and ever since I haven't heard back from the CO


Buddy, I am in the same boat with u!

I lodged on 24 May，no email from CO.All docs are uploaded including PVC and med.

Let's pray and encourage each other.

I know I am in team 6 but no co contact.


Nick


----------



## AussiePR

Aussie Dream said:


> We lodged it on April 17th !! but the last document was uploaded on 7th Aug.


I think you should be receiving it soon then. Why a long gap between lodging the visa and uploading the last document? Any particular reason?


----------



## austrailadream

warlock233 said:


> Hi dear forum members,
> 
> Is there someone from May still waiting for 189 grant?
> It seems people from June are getting their grants and it feels a bit frustrating... I provided my wife IELTS test certificate back on July, 24th and ever since I haven't heard back from the CO


Sorry that you hv been waiting for this long. It is weird why they are holding you up for this long. I would ask CO if I were you.


----------



## AussiePR

Shells2012 said:


> Congrats AussiePR.....Did you upload birth Certificate and Form 80 as well?
> 
> Seniors....Is it a common thing for CO to ask for Birth Certificate or Passport is enough to justify date of birth. I don't have birth certificate, is there any other document you would suggest that is worth uploading instead of Birth cert.?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shelly


Thanks a lot Shelly. I did upload the birth certificate, but not From 80. I was never asked for it. If you don't have a birth certificate then I think you can submit 10th Std Marksheet if it has the birth date on it. Seniors can confirm this.


----------



## nickzhangnan

warlock233 said:


> Hi dear forum members, Is there someone from May still waiting for 189 grant? It seems people from June are getting their grants and it feels a bit frustrating... I provided my wife IELTS test certificate back on July, 24th and ever since I haven't heard back from the CO


I can not send private message，sorry，yes，I am from China Beijing ,189/263111


----------



## warlock233

nickzhangnan said:


> Buddy, I am in the same boat with u!
> 
> I lodged on 24 May，no email from CO.All docs are uploaded including PVC and med.
> 
> Let's pray and encourage each other.
> 
> I know I am in team 6 but no co contact.
> 
> 
> Nick


What's your job code?
Anyway, glad to hear I'm not alone.



nickzhangnan said:


> I can not send private message，sorry，yes，I am from China Beijing ,189/263111


I'm also 263111... Could it be something with our job code specifically?

Cheers


----------



## nickzhangnan

warlock233 said:


> What's your job code? Anyway, glad to hear I'm not alone. I'm also 263111... Could it be something with our job code specifically? Cheers


I will call dibp next Monday，all documents are uploaded，no co appeared now，only know I am in team 6，did your co contact you ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## warlock233

nickzhangnan said:


> I will call dibp next Monday，all documents are uploaded，no co appeared now，only know I am in team 6，did your co contact you ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yes, he did, twice (via my MARA agent).
Back in May he requested my wife's IELTS test and then a few days later he granted a 28 days extension for the deadline to provide this document since she had no taken the test yet.
Later, after she took the test, I provided the certificate and never heard back.


----------



## huubang

Pauricmcb said:


> Lodged mines on July 28th. Currently living in Australia, have got my PCC from Australia but waiting on the one from Ireland to come through. I done my medial last Monday in Sydney with Bupa but it has not been uploaded yet? Does this automatically get uploaded into your IMMI account or do you have to get it somewhere else and upload it?


Automatic


----------



## huubang

besthar said:


> wow u and me same date of lodgement .... keep us posted mate.


Never say early? Join me here man


----------



## nickzhangnan

warlock233 said:


> Yes, he did, twice (via my MARA agent). Back in May he requested my wife's IELTS test and then a few days later he granted a 28 days extension for the deadline to provide this document since she had no taken the test yet. Later, after she took the test, I provided the certificate and never heard back.


I am sure you will get the visa soon. Don't worry buddy！

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zoyakhan

*189 grant*

Got the 189 grant today, Alhamdulillah (All praise to Allah). 

My timeline was relatively short as compared to what I have observed on the forums, though I had to wait for the case officer for more than 3 months. 

I am really very thankful to everyone on the forum for their support. I would be more than happy to answer any questions which may be helpful in reducing the waiting time of other people especially Pakistanis (though I do not think that I did anything differently). 

I wish everyone else a speedy grant. May Allah swt. end the wait of all those who are waiting for the grant. Amen.

-Zoya.


----------



## mah

zoyakhan said:


> Got the 189 grant today, Alhamdulillah (All praise to Allah).
> 
> My timeline was relatively short as compared to what I have observed on the forums, though I had to wait for the case officer for more than 3 months.
> 
> I am really very thankful to everyone on the forum for their support. I would be more than happy to answer any questions which may be helpful in reducing the waiting time of other people especially Pakistanis (though I do not think that I did anything differently).
> 
> I wish everyone else a speedy grant. May Allah swt. end the wait of all those who are waiting for the grant. Amen.
> 
> -Zoya.


congratsssssssssssssss


----------



## tomato_juice

zoyakhan said:


> Got the 189 grant today, Alhamdulillah (All praise to Allah).
> 
> My timeline was relatively short as compared to what I have observed on the forums, though I had to wait for the case officer for more than 3 months.
> 
> I am really very thankful to everyone on the forum for their support. I would be more than happy to answer any questions which may be helpful in reducing the waiting time of other people especially Pakistanis (though I do not think that I did anything differently).
> 
> I wish everyone else a speedy grant. May Allah swt. end the wait of all those who are waiting for the grant. Amen.
> 
> -Zoya.


Hi Zoya. 

All well that ends well. Congrats with visa granted. 

I'm also waiting for CO decision regarding my visa application. I've already started to think that I'm the only person who lodged visa application in the middle of May and still waiting for result.


----------



## prodigy+

From many timelines in this form, it seems that people with pending docs get CO assigned quicker and after they upload docs, CO takes relatively more time to respond. If all docs are front uploaded, CO is assigned late but then Grant is gifted quicker in 1-2 weeks.

Please let me know if my observation is correct. 

I added my toddler as non-migrating dependent and want to add as migrating dependent once I get the passport (most possibly next week). I would also not upload PCC or go for medicals. Based on this observation, I would like to keep documents without loading and once CO asks for them, then would ask CO to add my toddler also to the application and once that is done, will submit all the docs paying the additional fees.

Do let me know if this is the correct strategy or some other strategy would help to ensure I do not receive grant without my toddler being added to the application.


----------



## amitferns

zoyakhan said:


> Got the 189 grant today, Alhamdulillah (All praise to Allah).
> 
> My timeline was relatively short as compared to what I have observed on the forums, though I had to wait for the case officer for more than 3 months.
> 
> I am really very thankful to everyone on the forum for their support. I would be more than happy to answer any questions which may be helpful in reducing the waiting time of other people especially Pakistanis (though I do not think that I did anything differently).
> 
> I wish everyone else a speedy grant. May Allah swt. end the wait of all those who are waiting for the grant. Amen.
> 
> -Zoya.


Congrats Zoya


----------



## prodigy+

zoyakhan said:


> Got the 189 grant today, Alhamdulillah (All praise to Allah).
> -Zoya.


Congrats Zoya ....


----------



## manU22

tomato_juice said:


> Hi Zoya.
> 
> All well that ends well. Congrats with visa granted.
> 
> I'm also waiting for CO decision regarding my visa application. I've already started to think that I'm the only person who lodged visa application in the middle of May and still waiting for result.


Congrats Zoya.


----------



## haron110

*Congratulations!*

A'salam-o-Alikum,
Really happy to see that, your visa grant is a hope for us especially being a Pakistani. May ALLAH (S.W.T) Bless you...

Regards,
Haroon



zoyakhan said:


> Got the 189 grant today, Alhamdulillah (All praise to Allah).
> 
> My timeline was relatively short as compared to what I have observed on the forums, though I had to wait for the case officer for more than 3 months.
> 
> I am really very thankful to everyone on the forum for their support. I would be more than happy to answer any questions which may be helpful in reducing the waiting time of other people especially Pakistanis (though I do not think that I did anything differently).
> 
> I wish everyone else a speedy grant. May Allah swt. end the wait of all those who are waiting for the grant. Amen.
> 
> -Zoya.


----------



## haron110

*Visa import to self immi acc.*

Good Evening,
Dear All,

My question might be discussed before because I have seen it somewhere but don't remember exactly where.

1)- If I create my "immi account" and try to import my application in that, will it impact anything on my visa processing?
2)- Secondly, will my agent gonna come to know about this importing?

Because I feel like everyone here is tracking their own apps and I am not.


Regards,
Haroon


----------



## Bhasker

*Grant When??*

I received invite on 26th may, paid fees on 5th june, docs uploaded 13 july.....no sign of CO or Grant. Whats wrong here? Please Help!!


----------



## amitferns

Bhasker said:


> I received invite on 26th may, paid fees on 5th june, docs uploaded 13 july.....no sign of CO or Grant. Whats wrong here? Please Help!!


Nothing wrong. Many of us are waiting


----------



## kingcantona7

thanks guys, will start working on form 80 once the others are done..

also, is some other form called form 1221 required?


----------



## kingcantona7

just saw form 80..you guys are right, filling this is a task indeed..
so this is required for all applicants or only primary applicant?


----------



## yamini

tomato_juice said:


> Hi Zoya.
> 
> All well that ends well. Congrats with visa granted.
> 
> I'm also waiting for CO decision regarding my visa application. I've already started to think that I'm the only person who lodged visa application in the middle of May and still waiting for result.


Hi,

Well we too r waiting, as u can see from my timeline.. Lodged in middle of May.. 


Regards
Yamini


----------



## tomato_juice

yamini said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well we too r waiting, as u can see from my timeline.. Lodged in middle of May..
> 
> 
> Regards
> Yamini


As I can see from your signature you lodged your visa application the day after I did it.  However it took much longer for you to be assigned with CO as I was CO assigned in the beginning of June. Anyway I'm glad that I'm not alone in the boat. Good luck for us. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zoyakhan

tomato_juice said:


> As I can see from your signature you lodged your visa application the day after I did it.  However it took much longer for you to be assigned with CO as I was CO assigned in the beginning of June. Anyway I'm glad that I'm not alone in the boat. Good luck for us. :fingerscrossed:


If you submitted your documents in June, then probably you should write them an email.


----------



## tomato_juice

zoyakhan said:


> If you submitted your documents in June, then probably you should write them an email.


Actually I lodged my visa application on May 16th. unfortunately I have health related issues (Hep B to be exact) which slows down the processing of my case.  I was told that in case of health related issues DIBP has legal right to process a case within 3 month since health tests were uploaded. My health tests were uploaded on June 21st so I have to wait at least until September 21st.


----------



## zoyakhan

tomato_juice said:


> Actually I lodged my visa application on May 16th. unfortunately I have health related issues (Hep B to be exact) which slows down the processing of my case.  I was told that in case of health related issues DIBP has legal right to process a case within 3 month since health tests were uploaded. My health tests were uploaded on June 21st so I have to wait at least until September 21st.


Okay. All the best.


----------



## FaridK

@ TheExpatriate, i have an agent, and i want to have ImmiAccount just to track the application changes... will this be of any harm or risk...!

logically speaking as long as there is no actions taken, i assume both agent and I can access the system to view the status of application or correspondences. 

has any one done this? any share of similar experience??


----------



## SKC

AussiePR said:


> Congrats SKC.. Have a great life in Oz!!


Thanks AussiePR


----------



## venus9

*Congrats*



zoyakhan said:


> Got the 189 grant today, Alhamdulillah (All praise to Allah).
> 
> My timeline was relatively short as compared to what I have observed on the forums, though I had to wait for the case officer for more than 3 months.
> 
> I am really very thankful to everyone on the forum for their support. I would be more than happy to answer any questions which may be helpful in reducing the waiting time of other people especially Pakistanis (though I do not think that I did anything differently).
> 
> I wish everyone else a speedy grant. May Allah swt. end the wait of all those who are waiting for the grant. Amen.
> 
> -Zoya.


Congrats Zoya. Hope your dreams come true in Oz!


----------



## Hunter85

for those 189s still waiting for CO, I guess the delay is caused by 190. Maybe most of you didnt know this but since Februrary 190 visas were suspended due to quotas. After July 2014 they speed up the process for 190 and they started clearing all applicants from Februrary, March, April, May and June. 

Please keep in mind that 190 visa has higher priority and you knew this when applying for PR.

So just relax, upload your documents and wait


----------



## Spykey

yamini said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well we too r waiting, as u can see from my timeline.. Lodged in middle of May..
> 
> 
> Regards
> Yamini


Hi Yamini,

Can you please tell us what documents the CO requested on the 13-AUG and what further documents on the 18-AUG?

I just want to make sure that I front loaded everything.


Thank you!


----------



## padmakarrao

FaridK said:


> @ TheExpatriate, i have an agent, and i want to have ImmiAccount just to track the application changes... will this be of any harm or risk...!
> 
> logically speaking as long as there is no actions taken, i assume both agent and I can access the system to view the status of application or correspondences.
> 
> has any one done this? any share of similar experience??


Hi,
I too have an agent, but i have at every stage shared the account details, hence we both can see the account together at any time. In fact, in my case this was proposed by the agent only.


----------



## padmakarrao

haron110 said:


> Good Evening,
> Dear All,
> 
> My question might be discussed before because I have seen it somewhere but don't remember exactly where.
> 
> 1)- If I create my "immi account" and try to import my application in that, will it impact anything on my visa processing?
> 2)- Secondly, will my agent gonna come to know about this importing?
> 
> Because I feel like everyone here is tracking their own apps and I am not.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Haroon


I suggest you should not duplicate your application. Easier way is to ask the agent to share the account details. Now that you have an agent and paid an handsome fee, why try doing things eithout his knowledge. You are the customer so you can demand for the details.


----------



## atiredperson

Hi, need some advice. 

I have just gotten my 190 visa which I applied recently. However, I had applied for visa 176 (family sponsor) back in 2009. For those who know about the history of 175/176, many people were stuck with unprocessed 176 for years, still waiting and waiting for some updates from DIBP. 

Question here is, now that I have gotten my 190, do I need to cancel my 176 application? If yes, how should I do that? If not, would it affect my 190 if ever the DIBP decides to look at my 176 application one fine day? 

My 176 application was using a different passport from my 190 application because I had renewed my passport since. 

Your kind advice is highly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## s_kumar16

*Visa subclass 190*

I have been having this question for sometime now. I received PR - visa 190, with Victorian state sponsorship. I have been here for 5 months now and have not yet found a job in my field - mechanical engineering. I see that i have good oppurtunities in WA and Queensland. Is it possible to live and work in other states with visa 190. Coz there is condition for visa 190 that says i ll need stay n work this victoria for 2 years?
I m confused.. Please suggest.


----------



## yamini

Hi All,

With immense happiness nd by God's grace we have received the grant letter. After waiting for so long... We have been given such joy nd relief!!!! 

Regards
Yamini


----------



## yamini

Spykey said:


> Hi Yamini,
> 
> Can you please tell us what documents the CO requested on the 13-AUG and what further documents on the 18-AUG?
> 
> I just want to make sure that I front loaded everything.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Hi spykey,

We had been asked the same docs which were already frontloaded.

1st time- Relationship docs, duties nd responsibilities docs, uk pcc
2nd time- spouse English proficiency docs

Regards
Yamini


----------



## Ker2Aus

yamini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With immense happiness nd by God's grace we have received the grant letter. After waiting for so long... We have been given such joy nd relief!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Yamini


Congrats Yamini .Glad that you got the grant.


----------



## nickzhangnan

yamini said:


> Hi All, With immense happiness nd by God's grace we have received the grant letter. After waiting for so long... We have been given such joy nd relief!!!! Regards Yamini


Congrats！Buddy，when did u elodge your application？

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nsoni

*Visa Granted!*

Hi everybody!

I have been a silent follower of this thread and I must say it has helped me build patience throughout the application process. Thank you guys for keeping it active and sharing your experiences!

I'm thrilled to inform you that I HAVE BEEN FINALLY GRANTED THE PR VISA TODAY! :third:

Here are some details -

Visa subclass: 189 SI
Occupation code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
Onshore applicant
Applied on: June 10 2014
Front loaded docs on: June 21 2014
No CO, direct grant by Adelaide team

Keep the faith guys - wishing you all a speedy grant! Cheers!


----------



## amitferns

yamini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With immense happiness nd by God's grace we have received the grant letter. After waiting for so long... We have been given such joy nd relief!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Yamini


Congrats Yamini


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



yamini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With immense happiness nd by God's grace we have received the grant letter. After waiting for so long... We have been given such joy nd relief!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Yamini


Congratulations Yamini! Just a week ago you were anxious and now relieved, happy... its amazing how quickly situations turnaround! Happy for you and your family and hope you have a fulfilling future ahead!


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



nsoni said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread and I must say it has helped me build patience throughout the application process. Thank you guys for keeping it active and sharing your experiences!
> 
> I'm thrilled to inform you that I HAVE BEEN FINALLY GRANTED THE PR VISA TODAY! :third:
> 
> Here are some details -
> 
> Visa subclass: 189 SI
> Occupation code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> Onshore applicant
> Applied on: June 10 2014
> Front loaded docs on: June 21 2014
> No CO, direct grant by Adelaide team
> 
> Keep the faith guys - wishing you all a speedy grant! Cheers!


Congrats mate! Happy for you and hope you continue to build a permanent future for you and your family here!


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats guys.


----------



## amitferns

nsoni said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread and I must say it has helped me build patience throughout the application process. Thank you guys for keeping it active and sharing your experiences!
> 
> I'm thrilled to inform you that I HAVE BEEN FINALLY GRANTED THE PR VISA TODAY! :third:
> 
> Here are some details -
> 
> Visa subclass: 189 SI
> Occupation code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> Onshore applicant
> Applied on: June 10 2014
> Front loaded docs on: June 21 2014
> No CO, direct grant by Adelaide team
> 
> Keep the faith guys - wishing you all a speedy grant! Cheers!


Congrats


----------



## lovetosmack

atiredperson said:


> Hi, need some advice.
> 
> I have just gotten my 190 visa which I applied recently. However, I had applied for visa 176 (family sponsor) back in 2009. For those who know about the history of 175/176, many people were stuck with unprocessed 176 for years, still waiting and waiting for some updates from DIBP.
> 
> Question here is, now that I have gotten my 190, do I need to cancel my 176 application? If yes, how should I do that? If not, would it affect my 190 if ever the DIBP decides to look at my 176 application one fine day?
> 
> My 176 application was using a different passport from my 190 application because I had renewed my passport since.
> 
> Your kind advice is highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


You need to withdraw your application as soon as possible. Mention your full name, date of birth, date of application, and file reference number/transaction record number and send them an email on their contact email address. Give it two-three working days & give them a call to inquire if they received your withdrawal request. This is important, because I know that if you have two visa applications in process, the latter overwrites the previous one. Though I am not sure how it works when you have two applications for the (almost) same class.

Can I withdraw my visa application?


----------



## Vasu G

Congrats nsoni & yamini... 

All the best for your future in Australia.


----------



## mah

yamini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With immense happiness nd by God's grace we have received the grant letter. After waiting for so long... We have been given such joy nd relief!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Yamini




very nice to hear, congratssss


----------



## mah

nsoni said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this thread and I must say it has helped me build patience throughout the application process. Thank you guys for keeping it active and sharing your experiences!
> 
> I'm thrilled to inform you that I HAVE BEEN FINALLY GRANTED THE PR VISA TODAY! :third:
> 
> Here are some details -
> 
> Visa subclass: 189 SI
> Occupation code: 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
> Onshore applicant
> Applied on: June 10 2014
> Front loaded docs on: June 21 2014
> No CO, direct grant by Adelaide team
> 
> Keep the faith guys - wishing you all a speedy grant! Cheers!


Big dayyyyyy congratssssssss


----------



## chennaiite

s_kumar16 said:


> I have been having this question for sometime now. I received PR - visa 190, with Victorian state sponsorship. I have been here for 5 months now and have not yet found a job in my field - mechanical engineering. I see that i have good oppurtunities in WA and Queensland. Is it possible to live and work in other states with visa 190. Coz there is condition for visa 190 that says i ll need stay n work this victoria for 2 years?
> I m confused.. Please suggest.


Write to QLD saying that you have done everything you can to secure a job, but coudnt find any. Provide evidence of rejection letters and anything else you can provide to prove your efforts. They will waive off the stay requirement.


----------



## chennaiite

This effectively defeats the purpose of frontloading right? 

But the good thing is I see that CO got back to your case rather quickly after requesting additional docs. 





yamini said:


> Hi spykey,
> 
> We had been asked the same docs which were already frontloaded.
> 
> 1st time- Relationship docs, duties nd responsibilities docs, uk pcc
> 2nd time- spouse English proficiency docs
> 
> Regards
> Yamini


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> just saw form 80..you guys are right, filling this is a task indeed..
> so this is required for all applicants or only primary applicant?


Required for all the applicants above 16 years.


----------



## prashbn

Hello Guys, 

I lodged myvisa on the below timelines, I am so nervous and still haven't got a CO, Should I call them and check the status. Please help me.

Thanks.


----------



## Aussie Dream

AussiePR said:


> I think you should be receiving it soon then. Why a long gap between lodging the visa and uploading the last document? Any particular reason?


Visa Lodged- April 17th
More documents required information received on - May 15th
PCC appointment- 13th June (appointment taken on 3rd June.
PCC received- 07/08/14 

PCC was INORDINATELY delayed. This happened due to shortage of signatories as per Police.


----------



## Spykey

chennaiite said:


> This effectively defeats the purpose of frontloading right?
> 
> But the good thing is I see that CO got back to your case rather quickly after requesting additional docs.


Not sure, but I have already frontloaded everything.

I just have to sit and wait now


----------



## eva-aus1

congrats Yamini and nsoni !! A ray of hope on my way ..!!

tks,
Eva


----------



## tomato_juice

Aussie Dream said:


> Visa Lodged- April 17th
> More documents required information received on - May 15th
> PCC appointment- 13th June (appointment taken on 3rd June.
> PCC received- 07/08/14
> 
> PCC was INORDINATELY delayed. This happened due to shortage of signatories as per Police.


Are you 189 or 190 applicant?


----------



## Aussie Dream

tomato_juice said:


> Are you 189 or 190 applicant?


189. Is this also something which I should be worried about?


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> thanks guys, will start working on form 80 once the others are done..
> 
> also, is some other form called form 1221 required?


Form 1221 is not required as part of front loading, It is basically duplicate of Form 80 but shorter version.

CO may ask 1221, in past i have seen for high risk country citizens.


----------



## anamina

prashbn said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I lodged myvisa on the below timelines, I am so nervous and still haven't got a CO, Should I call them and check the status. Please help me.
> 
> Thanks.


Just hang in there a little longer looks like the granting has begun !! Congrats to all that have received their golden mails ! Luck to the rest of us !


----------



## tomato_juice

Aussie Dream said:


> 189. Is this also something which I should be worried about?


I think no. 


Hunter85 said:


> for those 189s still waiting for CO, I guess the delay is caused by 190. Maybe most of you didnt know this but since Februrary 190 visas were suspended due to quotas. After July 2014 they speed up the process for 190 and they started clearing all applicants from Februrary, March, April, May and June.
> 
> Please keep in mind that 190 visa has higher priority and you knew this when applying for PR.
> 
> So just relax, upload your documents and wait


----------



## Aussie Dream

tomato_juice said:


> I think no.


I thought after adding a fee for the dependents the processing would be faster. Damn.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mah

prashbn said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I lodged myvisa on the below timelines, I am so nervous and still haven't got a CO, Should I call them and check the status. Please help me.
> 
> Thanks.


Be cool, let 12 weeks pass.

you can think of calling after 05 Sep.


----------



## prashbn

Thank you..



mah said:


> Be cool, let 12 weeks pass.
> 
> you can think of calling after 05 Sep.


----------



## sushree

*Post Commitment Letter process*

Hi all,

I am trying to get a visa under sublcass 190. I am a software tester and as the job code falls under CSOL list I am waiting for a state nomination. I have applied for VIC state. I have sent the commitment letter 3 days back. So can anyone please tell me the process after this. 

Sushree


----------



## AussiePR

zoyakhan said:


> Got the 189 grant today, Alhamdulillah (All praise to Allah).
> 
> My timeline was relatively short as compared to what I have observed on the forums, though I had to wait for the case officer for more than 3 months.
> 
> I am really very thankful to everyone on the forum for their support. I would be more than happy to answer any questions which may be helpful in reducing the waiting time of other people especially Pakistanis (though I do not think that I did anything differently).
> 
> I wish everyone else a speedy grant. May Allah swt. end the wait of all those who are waiting for the grant. Amen.
> 
> -Zoya.


Congrats Zoya!! All the best.


----------



## Hassan_001

sushree said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to get a visa under sublcass 190. I am a software tester and as the job code falls under CSOL list I am waiting for a state nomination. I have applied for VIC state. I have sent the commitment letter 3 days back. So can anyone please tell me the process after this.
> 
> Sushree


Dear Sushree,

Kindly go through the following link. This site gives you step by step procedures for Australian PR.

Moving to Australia: EOI Australia | Moving to Australia


----------



## AussiePR

yamini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With immense happiness nd by God's grace we have received the grant letter. After waiting for so long... We have been given such joy nd relief!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Yamini


Many Congratulations Yamini!! Wish you all the very best!!


----------



## monte1

*Congrats*



zoyakhan said:


> Got the 189 grant today, Alhamdulillah (All praise to Allah).
> 
> My timeline was relatively short as compared to what I have observed on the forums, though I had to wait for the case officer for more than 3 months.
> 
> I am really very thankful to everyone on the forum for their support. I would be more than happy to answer any questions which may be helpful in reducing the waiting time of other people especially Pakistanis (though I do not think that I did anything differently).
> 
> I wish everyone else a speedy grant. May Allah swt. end the wait of all those who are waiting for the grant. Amen.
> 
> -Zoya.


Congrats Zoya,

Your patience have finally paid, it was a well deserved.

All the wishes....

Monte


----------



## yamini

AussiePR said:


> Many Congratulations Yamini!! Wish you all the very best!!


Thank u AussiePR...... !!!!


----------



## yamini

chennaiite said:


> This effectively defeats the purpose of frontloading right?
> 
> But the good thing is I see that CO got back to your case rather quickly after requesting additional docs.


Hi Chennailite,


Dont know how it works there.... But thank God it happened ..... I was going out of my wits....

Regards
Yamini


----------



## yamini

eva-aus1 said:


> congrats Yamini and nsoni !! A ray of hope on my way ..!!
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Hi Eva,

Thanks...and ur grant is on ur way....


Regards
Yamini


----------



## yamini

mah said:


> very nice to hear, congratssss


Thanks mah


----------



## yamini

Vasu G said:


> Congrats nsoni & yamini...
> 
> All the best for your future in Australia.



Thank u Vasu G.... Just hold on....Ur grant is on ur way!!!


----------



## yamini

venus9 said:


> Congratulations Yamini! Just a week ago you were anxious and now relieved, happy... its amazing how quickly situations turnaround! Happy for you and your family and hope you have a fulfilling future ahead!


Thank u so much Venus9..... I know.... This situation is really enjoyable....hehe...


Regards
yamini


----------



## yamini

amitferns said:


> Congrats Yamini



Thank u so much Amitferns

Regards
Yamini


----------



## yamini

nickzhangnan said:


> Congrats！Buddy，when did u elodge your application？
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Hi,

Thank u...and we e lodged on 17th May,2014


Regards
Yamini


----------



## anujsoni

yamini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With immense happiness nd by God's grace we have received the grant letter. After waiting for so long... We have been given such joy nd relief!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Yamini


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## sonica

prashbn said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I lodged myvisa on the below timelines, I am so nervous and still haven't got a CO, Should I call them and check the status. Please help me.
> 
> Thanks.



hi
I'm in the same boat. .. Had frontloaded all the docs.... Should wait till the 3 month period gets over.


----------



## Surfer127

sonica said:


> hi
> I'm in the same boat. .. Had frontloaded all the docs.... Should wait till the 3 month period gets over.



Hi - You are an onshore applicant so your wait time should not be more than total of two months (from loding to grant)

So all the best !


----------



## Hunter85

yamini said:


> Thank u Vasu G.... Just hold on....Ur grant is on ur way!!!


hey manini,

What documents CO asked for for the first and the second time?


----------



## redgrape

Joining the thread...


----------



## Hassan_001

@Yamini: Congrats!! Best wishes for the rest...


----------



## Vasu G

Hunter85 said:


> hey manini,
> 
> What documents CO asked for for the first and the second time?


Here is the reply, which he/she gave to this question on a previous page....
_*
Hi spykey,

We had been asked the same docs which were already frontloaded.

1st time- Relationship docs, duties nd responsibilities docs, uk pcc
2nd time- spouse English proficiency docs

Regards
Yamini*_


----------



## prashbn

sonica said:


> hi
> I'm in the same boat. .. Had frontloaded all the docs.... Should wait till the 3 month period gets over.



Lets hope that we will get out grand in the next couple of days.


----------



## mah

imranrk said:


> Living in UAE (usual country of res). However, as my citizenship is from a high risk country, Pakistan, grant may not come earlier than 1 year due to security checks (based on fellows feedback). And my med and PCC will definitely expire during that period. So, I would have to do them again. What are your thoughts?



No, it is not True.

If your usual country of residence was Pak then would have agreed with you.

I have sent you PM , please check.


----------



## arunm86

sonica said:


> hi
> I'm in the same boat. .. Had frontloaded all the docs.... Should wait till the 3 month period gets over.


Hi Sonica, 

Do keep me in the loop, i will do the same if i get any communication first. if I understand their system they are going by the order on the SOL, An electronics engineer got his grant sterday followed by a mechanical engineer today(both onshore & applied on the first slot of june). 

Dont know if anyone noticed the SOL listed on DIBP seems to be not in any order and coincidentally the grants are in that sequence as well. I am really looking out for any first week june onshore applicants accessed by ACS getting a grant, good luck guys. Makes me question myself, should have really went with EA!!


----------



## eva-aus1

yes ,, but last minute wait is more terrible compared to the months passed by :Cry::Cry:

Eva



prashbn said:


> Lets hope that we will get out grand in the next couple of days.


----------



## mah

huubang said:


> Steady... Another month to go... LOL


Yup........it will go smoothly..... 

Good luck


----------



## arunm86

eva-aus1 said:


> yes ,, but last minute wait is more terrible compared to the months passed by :Cry::Cry:
> 
> Eva


You are right, this is painful. Couldn't concentrate in anything at all, logged into immiacct at least 8 times today. Fingers are itching to call DIBP!!


----------



## arunm86

prashbn said:


> Lets hope that we will get out grand in the next couple of days.


Mate, 

Didn't you call them up today??


----------



## prashbn

eva-aus1 said:


> yes ,, but last minute wait is more terrible compared to the months passed by :Cry::Cry:
> 
> Eva


So true I keep checking the site every once and then. Every night before going to bed I keep telling me the same. Tomorrow I am going to get grant.


----------



## prashbn

arunm86 said:


> Mate,
> 
> Didn't you call them up today??


Hello mate, 
Yes I did call and I was asked to wait for some more time. They haven't taken my details to check in the system. I think lot many people are calling for de same reason.


----------



## Aussie Dream

prashbn said:


> Hello mate,
> Yes I did call and I was asked to wait for some more time. They haven't taken my details to check in the system. I think lot many people are calling for de same reason.


Yeah. I thought the same.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

arunm86 said:


> You are right, this is painful. Couldn't concentrate in anything at all, logged into immiacct at least 8 times today. Fingers are itching to call DIBP!!


It's prety amazing how soon you came to this phase!!! No wonder you are feeling edgy .


----------



## raguvenkat

Hi All,
I lodged my application in July 25th 2014.


----------



## yamini

HassanMorshed said:


> @Yamini: Congrats!! Best wishes for the rest...



Thank u Hassan ....


Regards
Yamini


----------



## sushree

*Congrats all*

For me i guess it will be months before i get to know anything. Congratulations to all who have been granted the visa. And all the very best.

Sushree


----------



## Future_ozzy

FaridK said:


> @ TheExpatriate, i have an agent, and i want to have ImmiAccount just to track the application changes... will this be of any harm or risk...!
> 
> logically speaking as long as there is no actions taken, i assume both agent and I can access the system to view the status of application or correspondences.
> 
> has any one done this? any share of similar experience??


You surely can .. The agent should share the login details of your immi account ..in fact do not ask rather demand ..

My agent and me access the account ..am in fact proactive as I keep checking my account at least once a day though I know I will receive an email on my nominated email address..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## eva-aus1

All the best buddy .. hope our tensions will settle down in couple of days :fingerscrossed::

Thanks,
Eva


prashbn said:


> So true I keep checking the site every once and then. Every night before going to bed I keep telling me the same. Tomorrow I am going to get grant.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sushree said:


> For me i guess it will be months before i get to know anything. Congratulations to all who have been granted the visa. And all the very best.
> 
> Sushree


Why so?


----------



## TheExpatriate

FaridK said:


> @ TheExpatriate, i have an agent, and i want to have ImmiAccount just to track the application changes... will this be of any harm or risk...!
> 
> logically speaking as long as there is no actions taken, i assume both agent and I can access the system to view the status of application or correspondences.
> 
> has any one done this? any share of similar experience??





Future_ozzy said:


> You surely can .. The agent should share the login details of your immi account ..in fact do not ask rather demand ..
> 
> My agent and me access the account ..am in fact proactive as I keep checking my account at least once a day though I know I will receive an email on my nominated email address..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Actually you should NOT share logins. Your agent can access your application through his Agent account, and you can access the same application through an applicant account.


So in summary two accounts accessing the same application. I have done that myself btw and no harm at all.


@FaridK, create a new ImmiAccount and import the application into it. That will do the trick


----------



## sushree

*Commitment letter*



cancerianlrules said:


> Why so?


I have submitted the commitment letter for Vic state sponsorship few days back. As informed by my agent it will take 2-3 weeks to get the invitation. 


Sushree


----------



## matthewrobley

Hi there - We are about to submit an EoI for a 189 visa with 60 solid pionts for Nursing

Is this enough - or likely to get invited to apply?

many thanks

Matthew


----------



## TheExpatriate

matthewrobley said:


> Hi there - We are about to submit an EoI for a 189 visa with 60 solid pionts for Nursing
> 
> Is this enough - or likely to get invited to apply?
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Matthew


Check your ANZSCO Code in the latest SkillSelect invitation round results. What was the cut-off score and the cut-off date of effect?


----------



## Rah1x

Hi,

I have just submitted the application... Could someone please tell me if the documents I have to attach can be certified from the same person/authority as I did for my ACS assessment? Or if a Notary Public is mandatory?

Thanks..


----------



## TheExpatriate

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just submitted the application... Could someone please tell me if the documents I have to attach can be certified from the same person/authority as I did for my ACS assessment? Or if a Notary Public is mandatory?
> 
> Thanks..


Original's color scan is fine I assume


----------



## Rah1x

TheExpatriate said:


> Original's color scan is fine I assume


Well, the requirements do say that Certified Copies is needed....


----------



## matthewrobley

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just submitted the application... Could someone please tell me if the documents I have to attach can be certified from the same person/authority as I did for my ACS assessment? Or if a Notary Public is mandatory?
> 
> Thanks..


How many points did you havw for your application? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## TheExpatriate

Rah1x said:


> Well, the requirements do say that Certified Copies is needed....


I did not certify anything. Original color scan and that was it


----------



## Rah1x

matthewrobley said:


> How many points did you havw for your application? (if you don't mind me asking)


60 points


----------



## mah

Rah1x said:


> Well, the requirements do say that Certified Copies is needed....



Color scans are suffice


----------



## blessngwe05

Rah1x said:


> Well, the requirements do say that Certified Copies is needed....


Original colour scans are sufficient. I did that with no problem. wher you cant colour scan however, do proceed to certify or notarize, whichever you fancy.


----------



## raguvenkat

Hi All,
Anyone who applied on July got thier CO assigned ?


----------



## taniska

Thanks a lot padmakarrao, for your idea.

I followed that and successfuly applied for PCC today. They told that today evening only they will send to police station for verification and if urgent then I can go and ask them today only.

Also they asked me to take the passport with me only and asked me to get it stamped when I come to collect the PCC certificate.

Big, big relief. Thanks padmakarrao, venus9 and everyone for your support.


----------



## Aussie Dream

anybody whose case is being handled by brisbane team 34 with CO initials PM?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Aussie Dream said:


> anybody whose case is being handled by brisbane team 34 with CO initials PM?


Team 34 works on a collaborative basis. No CO-to-application assignment anymore. Try replying to an email and you will get a reply from a different person.


----------



## Aussie Dream

TheExpatriate said:


> Team 34 works on a collaborative basis. No CO-to-application assignment anymore. Try replying to an email and you will get a reply from a different person.


The issue is that I am not getting a response at all !!! 

Only automated messages. :blah::blah:


----------



## TheExpatriate

Aussie Dream said:


> The issue is that I am not getting a response at all !!!
> 
> Only automated messages. :blah::blah:


Detailed timeline please?


----------



## Aussie Dream

TheExpatriate said:


> Detailed timeline please?


Visa lodged - April 17th.
CO allocated- May 15th
Last document uploaed- August 7th

There was some ****ty delay in my case for getting the PCC.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Aussie Dream said:


> Visa lodged - April 17th.
> CO allocated- May 15th
> Last document uploaed- August 7th
> 
> There was some ****ty delay in my case for getting the PCC.


did you get an extension for getting the PCC?



Anyways, I'd suggest you call them next week, around Tuesday, around 10 AM Brisbane time


----------



## Markl41

Aussie Dream said:


> Visa lodged - April 17th.
> CO allocated- May 15th
> Last document uploaed- August 7th
> 
> There was some ****ty delay in my case for getting the PCC.


I feel your pain, I lodged on the 18th April and still waiting... Had to resend clearer copies of our PCC and nothing since the 13th August. Tried calling but was told CO hasn't got back to the file yet...

Sent an email a week before that and got no reply except the standard reply..


----------



## Aussie Dream

TheExpatriate said:


> did you get an extension for getting the PCC?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'd suggest you call them next week, around Tuesday, around 10 AM Brisbane time


I am not too sure what you mean by extension. ??


----------



## Aussie Dream

Markl41 said:


> I feel your pain, I lodged on the 18th April and still waiting... Had to resend clearer copies of our PCC and nothing since the 13th August. Tried calling but was told CO hasn't got back to the file yet...
> 
> Sent an email a week before that and got no reply except the standard reply..


Which team is handling your case?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Aussie Dream said:


> I am not too sure what you mean by extension. ??


when the CO requested the PCC from you, and gave you a 28 days period to come back, did you ask for an extension due to the delay you had?


----------



## Aussie Dream

TheExpatriate said:


> when the CO requested the PCC from you, and gave you a 28 days period to come back, did you ask for an extension due to the delay you had?


Well, I did inform them that PCC would be delayed (to which I got no reply, only an automatic message) but I didn't ask for an extension per se.


----------



## TheExpatriate

How come? When I asked for a PCC Waiver, I got a response in a couple of days


----------



## Hunter85

Once you submit documents it takes about 2 weeks to receive grant (as I have seen from other applicants) so dont worry, I am on the same bus with you all


----------



## Aussie Dream

TheExpatriate said:


> How come? When I asked for a PCC Waiver, I got a response in a couple of days


I wish I knew.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Aussie Dream said:


> I wish I knew.


give them a call


----------



## Aussie Dream

TheExpatriate said:


> give them a call


Yes. I think I will do it next week.


----------



## manU22

Hunter85 said:


> Once you submit documents it takes about 2 weeks to receive grant (as I have seen from other applicants) so dont worry, I am on the same bus with you all


Yes Hunter, you are right and wrong. There are different cases and I would say its apllication to application. I have seen cases where in grant was recieved the very next day and cases where it took more. So lets all pray that each one gets the letter at the earliest.


----------



## TheExpatriate

manU22 said:


> Yes Hunter, you are right and wrong. There are different cases and I would say its apllication to application. I have seen cases where in grant was recieved the very next day and cases where it took more. So lets all pray that each one gets the letter at the earliest.


in my case, if you calculate from the date I sent "everything", it's 45 days.

If you calculate from the date they came back asking for a missing PCC (the agent forgot to send the original and sent the PCC's translation only), it's 33 days .... 


and in both cases, there was a delay due to employer verification.


----------



## manU22

yamini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With immense happiness nd by God's grace we have received the grant letter. After waiting for so long... We have been given such joy nd relief!!!!
> 
> Regards
> Yamini


Many congratulations Yamini.


----------



## taniska

Hello, 

Need some details:-

1. Do we need to get a PCC for 5 year old kid as well?
2. Hope PCC is needed for spouse for sure?
3. What is the procedure to generate HAP ID and TRN to do medicals before submitting the application? Also how much it costs? in India.
4. Should we take the medical reports and manually upload them or the Hospital will directly send to DIAC using HAP ID? Even if they are sending directly then can we take a copy? In case if it is directly sent then what we have to upload while lodging the application for medicals?

Experts, please help.

Thanks


----------



## manU22

Please see inline. I have put some information from earlier post by Monica. Questions are welcome



taniska said:


> Hello,
> 
> Need some details:-
> 
> 1. Do we need to get a PCC for 5 year old kid as well?
> *No*
> 2. Hope PCC is needed for spouse for sure?
> *Yes for anyone above 16 yrs*
> 3. What is the procedure to generate HAP ID and TRN to do medicals before submitting the application? Also how much it costs? in India.
> *see below*
> 4. Should we take the medical reports and manually upload them or the Hospital will directly send to DIAC using HAP ID? Even if they are sending directly then can we take a copy? In case if it is directly sent then what we have to upload while lodging the application for medicals?
> *See below please*
> 
> 
> Experts, please help.
> 
> Thanks


Hi kaiser02,

when we lodged our 189 visa application last year, we could not download the eHealth forms due to a problem with the eVisa system at the time. We just went and downloaded the old paper 160 and 26 forms and scribbled our TRN on the first page of each form - there is no dedicated field for it. We did not know our HAP ID either but it was fine. Our panel doctor sent the forms to Global Health in Sydney and after two months the results showed up in the eVisa system. Unfortunately it takes some time for them to process the paper forms, so I would not recommend it. 

If you lodged a 189/190/489 application, you (or the agent) can download the newer (partially pre-filled) eMedical forms by clicking on the "Arrange your medicals" link and looking for a tiny "manual" processing link on one of the pages. But once again, manual processing will take longer, even if everything is fine with your medicals. 

Ideally, you'd go for eHealth/eMedical processing - it's so much faster, the results pop up in the eVisa system within a couple of days. I think that UK applicants need their HAP ID to go through electronic health processing. Since you cannot get your HAP ID via My Health Declarations now that the visa has been lodged it would probably best to wait for the CO assignment. To quote: 

Quote:
If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service [My Health Declarations]. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.
If you can expect to get your CO within 2-3 months it would probably not make much difference whether you go for paper based medicals or wait for the CO to be able to submit the results electronically. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## huubang

raguvenkat said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone who applied on July got thier CO assigned ?


Not that I know of


----------



## Markl41

Aussie Dream said:


> Which team is handling your case?


Not sure, I'm making use of an agent...


----------



## redgrape

mah said:


> No, it is not True.
> 
> If your usual country of residence was Pak then would have agreed with you.
> 
> I have sent you PM , please check.


can you please elaborate, I am also from HR country but living in low risk country for the past 5 years...my expectation is that I will be going through lengthy security checks...


----------



## kingcantona7

okay..so both applicants need form 80 ..


----------



## prodigy+

Is there any remote possibility of direct grant without medical tests ? I want to avoid direct grant as I want to ensure my toddler is added to the application before grant


----------



## mah

redgrape said:


> can you please elaborate, I am also from HR country but living in low risk country for the past 5 years...my expectation is that I will be going through lengthy security checks...


I have seen couple of Pak citizens those who applied from Dubai and got their grants in 3 to 4 months. Not sure about other cases.

Good luck


----------



## amitch

Folks -

Anyone planning to leave for Sydney in Jan/feb 2015 for the hunt ?


Thanks
Amit


----------



## maq_qatar

amitch said:


> Folks -
> 
> Anyone planning to leave for Sydney in Jan/feb 2015 for the hunt ?
> 
> Thanks
> Amit


I am planning in feb but date not decided.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

amitch said:


> Folks -
> 
> Anyone planning to leave for Sydney in Jan/feb 2015 for the hunt ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Amit


Yup. I am planning to leave by the end of Jan (If I get a grant... )


----------



## austrailadream

*Document certification*

Guys, I need to get a document certified. Who specifically can do it? 

The link below does not say the details. 

Who can certify a copy of a document?

I believe one thing is a must- The person must be government employee.

Sorry for getting into a off the thread topic.


----------



## Spykey

austrailadream said:


> Guys, I need to get a document certified. Who specifically can do it?
> 
> The link below does not say the details.
> 
> Who can certify a copy of a document?
> 
> I believe one thing is a must- The person must be government employee.
> 
> Sorry for getting into a off the thread topic.


Any police station for free


----------



## austrailadream

Spykey said:


> Any police station for free


Is his rank a requirement?


----------



## Aussie Dream

*Got the grant !!*

Finally!!

Visa lodged - April 17th.
CO allocated- May 15th
Last document uploaed- August 7th
Direct Grant- August 21
:tea:

So basically it took 14 days after uploading of the last correct document.

Now job hunting beings. Is there any forum specific for job hunting? let me know.


----------



## amitferns

Aussie Dream said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Visa lodged - April 17th.
> CO allocated- May 15th
> Last document uploaed- August 7th
> Direct Grant- August 21
> :tea:
> 
> So basically it took 14 days after uploading of the last correct document.
> 
> Now job hunting beings. Is there any forum specific for job hunting? let me know.


Congrats. That was a long wait.


----------



## anamina

Any grants today guys ?


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



Aussie Dream said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Visa lodged - April 17th.
> CO allocated- May 15th
> Last document uploaed- August 7th
> Direct Grant- August 21
> :tea:
> 
> So basically it took 14 days after uploading of the last correct document.
> 
> Now job hunting beings. Is there any forum specific for job hunting? let me know.


Congrats mate! All the very best to you!


----------



## Surfer127

Aussie Dream said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Visa lodged - April 17th.
> CO allocated- May 15th
> Last document uploaed- August 7th
> Direct Grant- August 21
> :tea:
> 
> So basically it took 14 days after uploading of the last correct document.
> 
> Now job hunting beings. Is there any forum specific for job hunting? let me know.



Congratulations !!! I am from Mumbai too. !


----------



## Aussie Dream

amitferns said:


> Congrats. That was a long wait.


I faced a procedural delay of the highest order for my PCC.


----------



## Aussie Dream

venus9 said:


> Congrats mate! All the very best to you!


Thanks a lot!

All the best to you too......


----------



## Aussie Dream

Surfer127 said:


> Congratulations !!! I am from Mumbai too. !


Thanks. 

I dont recollect mentioning that I am from Mumbai


----------



## retake

austrailadream said:


> Guys, I need to get a document certified. Who specifically can do it?
> 
> The link below does not say the details.
> 
> 
> I believe one thing is a must- The person must be government employee.
> 
> Sorry for getting into a off the thread topic.



You can go to a Notary Public office or a Lawyer that can stamp your documents with a Certified-True-Copy. 

By the way, I also lodged my visa 189 on June 23, Software Engineer at 65 points. May I know how many points you claimed?


----------



## RR01

Hi 

Any Grants today?


----------



## austrailadream

retake said:


> You can go to a Notary Public office or a Lawyer that can stamp your documents with a Certified-True-Copy.
> 
> By the way, I also lodged my visa 189 on June 23, Software Engineer at 65 points. May I know how many points you claimed?


I am in a situation that my original document has gone missing but a copy of it with me in black and white, not in color. :-( 

It is just frustrating right now. I am even thinking just to upload the black and white copy w/o attestation. I do not buy the point that you need no attestation if it is a color copy but you need for a black and white one. I do not get the point there. The contents of the both copies are the same except color stuff. Maybe these coming out of my frustration but are real questions.


----------



## austrailadream

Aussie Dream said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Visa lodged - April 17th.
> CO allocated- May 15th
> Last document uploaed- August 7th
> Direct Grant- August 21
> :tea:
> 
> So basically it took 14 days after uploading of the last correct document.
> 
> Now job hunting beings. Is there any forum specific for job hunting? let me know.


Congrats but what took your 4 months? Medical ..?


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Aussie Dream said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> All the best to you too......




Congrats Bro!!!


----------



## retake

austrailadream said:


> I am in a situation that my original document has gone missing but a copy of it with me in black and white, not in color. :-(
> 
> It is just frustrating right now. I am even thinking just to upload the black and white copy w/o attestation. I do not buy the point that you need no attestation if it is a color copy but you need for a black and white one. I do not get the point there. The contents of the both copies are the same except color stuff. Maybe these coming out of my frustration but are real questions.


May I know what document that you've lost? Is it your Certificate of Employment? PaySlip? 

If that's so, you may just ask it from your previous employers. But if it can't be re-produced, then an attestation is really needed. Anyhow, just stay positive and provide the document being asked by the CO. 

By the way, may I know how many points there in you EOI? I also lodged last June 23 so I hope I can be allocated with a CO anytime soon just like you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sushree

*Wait time after submitting Commitment letter*

Hi all,

Can anyone tell me how much time it takes to receive the invitation after submitting Commitment letter?

Sushree


----------



## tomato_juice

sushree said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much time it takes to receive the invitation after submitting Commitment letter?
> 
> Sushree


Usually it's relatively fast. About 4-5 weeks.


----------



## AussiePR

Aussie Dream said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Visa lodged - April 17th.
> CO allocated- May 15th
> Last document uploaed- August 7th
> Direct Grant- August 21
> :tea:
> 
> So basically it took 14 days after uploading of the last correct document.
> 
> Now job hunting beings. Is there any forum specific for job hunting? let me know.


Congrats Aussie Dream!! All the best!. Even I am from Mumbai.

When you planning to migrate?


----------



## sushree

tomato_juice said:


> Usually it's relatively fast. About 4-5 weeks.


Thanks for the information... fingers crossed.

Sushree


----------



## Mike147

Interesting to see that people seem to be getting 189 grants within 2 months now.


----------



## mah

Aussie Dream said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Visa lodged - April 17th.
> CO allocated- May 15th
> Last document uploaed- August 7th
> Direct Grant- August 21
> :tea:
> 
> So basically it took 14 days after uploading of the last correct document.
> 
> Now job hunting beings. Is there any forum specific for job hunting? let me know.


 Good, congratsssss


----------



## anamina

Slow day today !


----------



## TheExpatriate

anamina said:


> Slow day today !


Friday man, where everyone down under is getting ready to piss the night away ..... lol


----------



## fullerms

Got a direct grant guys 

My agent called me about 15 minutes ago, but I waited until I actually got the email from him. 

IED is May 2015


----------



## bigdaddy

fullerms said:


> Got a direct grant guys
> 
> My agent called me about 15 minutes ago, but I waited until I actually got the email from him.
> 
> IED is May 2015


Congrats Buddy..... have a blast.... Clarke is going all colors today and TGIF


----------



## Aussie Dream

austrailadream said:


> Congrats but what took your 4 months? Medical ..?


PCC. Bloody PCC. 

Thanks.


----------



## Aussie Dream

mah said:


> Good, congratsssss


Thanks. :wave:


----------



## Aussie Dream

AussiePR said:


> Congrats Aussie Dream!! All the best!. Even I am from Mumbai.
> 
> When you planning to migrate?


My LDE is 6th June 15.

I plan to leave Indian shores as soon as me or my wife have a job in hand.



My wife too is in 2613 group.


----------



## Aussie Dream

jimmyhendrix said:


> Congrats Bro!!!


Thanks.


----------



## bigdaddy

June 11th 189 applicant got his grant today ( 2 months and 10 days ) - Its picking up speed...
hold tight...............


----------



## wish

Guys , my co has been contacted me yesterday for remeining doc like pcc and medical . May I know roughly how long does it take to get a grand after submitted the requested doc ?
Thx


----------



## TheExpatriate

Aussie Dream said:


> My LDE is 6th June 15.
> 
> I plan to leave Indian shores as soon as me or my wife have a job in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife too is in 2613 group.


2613s of the world UNITE ....  LOL


----------



## Spykey

Aussie Dream said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Visa lodged - April 17th.
> CO allocated- May 15th
> Last document uploaed- August 7th
> Direct Grant- August 21
> :tea:
> 
> So basically it took 14 days after uploading of the last correct document.
> 
> Now job hunting beings. Is there any forum specific for job hunting? let me know.


Congrats mate!

By the way, what was the last document that you uploaded? just curious and making sure I front load everything.


Thank you!


----------



## Spykey

austrailadream said:


> Is his rank a requirement?



Ideally Justice of Peace, but a police officer should be fine.

can someone else confirm this please?


----------



## tomato_juice

wish said:


> Guys , my co has been contacted me yesterday for remeining doc like pcc and medical . May I know roughly how long does it take to get a grand after submitted the requested doc ?
> Thx


It varies from case to case. 2-3 month is OK.


----------



## eva-aus1

congrats congrats .. feeling some relief ..seeing some or other friends here reaching there !!! Was depressed seeing no grants today  !! 

tks,
Eva



fullerms said:


> Got a direct grant guys
> 
> My agent called me about 15 minutes ago, but I waited until I actually got the email from him.
> 
> IED is May 2015


----------



## Aussie Dream

Spykey said:


> Congrats mate!
> 
> By the way, what was the last document that you uploaded? just curious and making sure I front load everything.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks .

The last doc was PCC. :wave:


----------



## Varikuti

Hi All,

I have submitted 189 Visa on June 7th, 2014 by my own. Until now case officer is not assigned. I am bit worried why CO is not assigned even after 2 and half months. Can anyone please suggest further steps.

Thank you.


----------



## Aussie Dream

*Approach to Job Hunting*

Hello,

Just to take suggestions from all yall....who got the grant....what is your approach gonna be for job hunting?

Going there and finding one or Finding one and then going.

I know it depends on occupation but just to get a general feel I asked.

Cheers.


----------



## eva-aus1

wait one more week if you really have patience to do that  ..else you may try calling them - +61 1300364613 .

tks,
Eva


Varikuti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted 189 Visa on June 7th, 2014 by my own. Until now case officer is not assigned. I am bit worried why CO is not assigned even after 2 and half months. Can anyone please suggest further steps.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## bigdaddy

wish said:


> Guys , my co has been contacted me yesterday for remeining doc like pcc and medical . May I know roughly how long does it take to get a grand after submitted the requested doc ?
> Thx



generally 10 to 15 days after you upload the requested docs. But sometimes may be longer


----------



## Varikuti

Thanks for your reply Eva.

I am wondering is this happening only with my case or is anyone there who lodged 189 Visa In June, 2014 and got CO. I have got 60 points and lodged on June 7th, 2014.

Thanks,
Varikuti


----------



## austrailadream

wish said:


> Guys , my co has been contacted me yesterday for remeining doc like pcc and medical . May I know roughly how long does it take to get a grand after submitted the requested doc ?
> Thx


Mind sharing your timeline pls??


----------



## ggupta002

Aussie Dream said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just to take suggestions from all yall....who got the grant....what is your approach gonna be for job hunting?
> 
> Going there and finding one or Finding one and then going.
> 
> I know it depends on occupation but just to get a general feel I asked.
> 
> Cheers.


I have heard that its difficult to get a job from India, as companies generally ask for face to face meeting. 
Anyone else can suggest any other option ?


----------



## ggupta002

Varikuti said:


> Thanks for your reply Eva.
> 
> I am wondering is this happening only with my case or is anyone there who lodged 189 Visa In June, 2014 and got CO. I have got 60 points and lodged on June 7th, 2014.
> 
> Thanks,
> Varikuti


Hi Varikuti,

May be a direct grant is on your way...same thing happened to me, I had 60 points and applied in May and finally received a direct grant last week.
Have patience and I would suggest to wait for 1-2 weeks and then call DIBP.


----------



## Hunter85

Congrats Aussie Dream, I was really looking forward to see your grant. Best luck in ozzyland



Aussie Dream said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Visa lodged - April 17th.
> CO allocated- May 15th
> Last document uploaed- August 7th
> Direct Grant- August 21
> :tea:
> 
> So basically it took 14 days after uploading of the last correct document.
> 
> Now job hunting beings. Is there any forum specific for job hunting? let me know.


----------



## Varikuti

Thanks Guptha.

Its so relaxing after reading your reply. Do you have DIBP number to contact them after 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## ggupta002

varikuti said:


> thanks guptha.
> 
> Its so relaxing after reading your reply. Do you have dibp number to contact them after 2 or 3 weeks.


dibp: + 61 1300 364 613


----------



## Aussie Dream

Hunter85 said:


> Congrats Aussie Dream, I was really looking forward to see your grant. Best luck in ozzyland


Thanks bro.

All the best to you too.


----------



## mah

fullerms said:


> Got a direct grant guys
> 
> My agent called me about 15 minutes ago, but I waited until I actually got the email from him.
> 
> IED is May 2015


Congratssss, less than 3 months


----------



## mah

Varikuti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted 189 Visa on June 7th, 2014 by my own. Until now case officer is not assigned. I am bit worried why CO is not assigned even after 2 and half months. Can anyone please suggest further steps.
> 
> Thank you.


I feel, early next week is your turn.

Good luck


----------



## taniska

Hello experts,

Could you please throw some light for my below questions.

- Usually how long it takes for CO allocation after applying for 189? From what I see in the forums, it seems to be 1 month.

- If all docs are uploaded before CO allocation, then how long it is taking for direct grant on an average?

- Suppose, if I apply from India and upload everything before CO allocation and before grant if I travel to Australia then I understand I should submit some form to intimate my change in location. But the question is, will it complicate my grant by anyway. Also since I was already there, should I need to exit the country and enter again for my PR to take into effect?

Thanks


----------



## idad

taniska said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Could you please throw some light for my below questions.
> 
> - Usually how long it takes for CO allocation after applying for 189? From what I see in the forums, it seems to be 1 month.
> 
> - If all docs are uploaded before CO allocation, then how long it is taking for direct grant on an average?
> 
> - Suppose, if I apply from India and upload everything before CO allocation and before grant if I travel to Australia then I understand I should submit some form to intimate my change in location. But the question is, will it complicate my grant by anyway. Also since I was already there, should I need to exit the country and enter again for my PR to take into effect?
> 
> Thanks


It seems to take around 2 months before an CO is allocated, and people who are getting direct grants right now seem to get them 2,5 month after lodging... Just what I am seeing when I'm reading here at the forum...


----------



## taniska

Thanks for the reply, also can I apply from India and then travel(thru 457) and be in Australia when receiving the grant? Or should I return back to India for receiving the grant?


----------



## Vasu G

taniska said:


> Thanks for the reply, also can I apply from India and then travel(thru 457) and be in Australia when receiving the grant? Or should I return back to India for receiving the grant?


You can travel with 457 !!. 

When you get your grant . Your visa will be changed from 457 to PR (189/190).


----------



## taniska

Thanks Vasu. That means applying from India or from Australia doesn't matters right?
Also, if I apply from India and be in Australia during grant then it means first entry is already done right?

Thanks


----------



## taz_mt

dear all:

what are good evidences of name change? my spouse's last name was changed after marriage.

thanks for your help.


----------



## mah

imtiazmt said:


> dear all:
> 
> what are good evidences of name change? my spouse's last name was changed after marriage.
> 
> thanks for your help.


 Get smart national id card from NADRA dept

Good luck


----------



## taz_mt

mah said:


> Get smart national id card from NADRA dept
> 
> Good luck


we have the valid NICOP from NADRA (with current last name), will that suffice as name change evidence?

thanks for your help


----------



## maq_qatar

Aussie Dream said:


> Finally!!
> 
> Visa lodged - April 17th.
> CO allocated- May 15th
> Last document uploaed- August 7th
> Direct Grant- August 21
> :tea:
> 
> So basically it took 14 days after uploading of the last correct document.
> 
> Now job hunting beings. Is there any forum specific for job hunting? let me know.


Congrats dear and wish you good luck for future life.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

taniska said:


> Thanks Vasu. That means applying from India or from Australia doesn't matters right?
> Also, if I apply from India and be in Australia during grant then it means first entry is already done right?
> 
> Thanks


That's correct !!!

The first entry date would be your grant date.


----------



## maq_qatar

fullerms said:


> Got a direct grant guys
> 
> My agent called me about 15 minutes ago, but I waited until I actually got the email from him.
> 
> IED is May 2015


Congrats dear...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## IndigoKKing

fullerms said:


> Got a direct grant guys
> 
> My agent called me about 15 minutes ago, but I waited until I actually got the email from him.
> 
> IED is May 2015


Congrats!


----------



## mah

imtiazmt said:


> we have the valid NICOP from NADRA (with current last name), will that suffice as name change evidence?
> 
> thanks for your help



CNIC with translation or smart NIC or NICOP any one is ok.

i did smart card from Dubai.

good luck


----------



## taz_mt

mah said:


> CNIC with translation or smart NIC or NICOP any one is ok.
> 
> i did smart card from Dubai.
> 
> good luck


Thanks


----------



## mah

imtiazmt said:


> Thanks



you got your ACS assessment in short time..........thats good.


----------



## venus9

imtiazmt said:


> dear all:
> 
> what are good evidences of name change? my spouse's last name was changed after marriage.
> 
> thanks for your help.


Possible options

1. Marriage certificate
2. Spouse name in passport / VISA
3. ID cards

Cheers


----------



## fullerms

Thanks for your wishes guys. June applicants your grants are just around the corner.

Don't worry if you haven't been contacted yet, you could get a direct grant


----------



## warlock233

Another week has passed and I keep waiting 
Congrats to everyone who got their grants and have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## tomato_juice

warlock233 said:


> Another week has passed and I keep waiting
> Congrats to everyone who got their grants and have a good weekend everyone!


Dude let's wait and hope together. :fingerscrossed: I'm also 189 May applicant.


----------



## warlock233

tomato_juice said:


> Dude let's wait and hope together. :fingerscrossed: I'm also 189 May applicant.


I also sent the last docs in June, on the 24th to be exact.
So, let's hope next week we will finally be able to celebrate it :nod::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nickzhangnan

tomato_juice said:


> Dude let's wait and hope together. :fingerscrossed: I'm also 189 May applicant.


Me too buddy! I lodged on 24 May , I will call dibp next Monday since 3 months has passed.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tomato_juice

nickzhangnan said:


> Me too buddy! I lodged on 24 May , I will call dibp next Monday since 3 months has passed.


Then join on the board.  BTW, have you already been assigned with CO?


----------



## mah

warlock233 said:


> I also sent the last docs in June, on the 24th to be exact.
> So, let's hope next week we will finally be able to celebrate it :nod::fingerscrossed:




don't worry, wish you good luck in next week


----------



## warlock233

tomato_juice said:


> Then join on the board.  BTW, have you already been assigned with CO?


Yes. He requested my wife's IELTS test results back in May. He granted a 28 days extension because she was still due to take the test and after we provided him the docs in June, we haven't heard anything back.


----------



## kimh

Hi All,

My agent lodged my visa application today. Will now plan for PCC and Meds, then brace for a long wait.

Good luck to all.

Regards
Kimh


----------



## eva-aus1

Happy weekend guys.!!

does the date on which docs uploaded affect the grant. for me I did upload docs after couple of days of lodging application . meds in late july . does it again slow down the process??


tks,
Eva


----------



## tomato_juice

eva-aus1 said:


> Happy weekend guys.!!
> 
> does the date on which docs uploaded affect the grant. for me I did upload docs after couple of days of lodging application . meds in late july . does it again slow down the process??
> 
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Docs and the date they were uploaded do not impact process time provided that you don't have any issues with PPC and health test.


----------



## mah

eva-aus1 said:


> Happy weekend guys.!!
> 
> does the date on which docs uploaded affect the grant. for me I did upload docs after couple of days of lodging application . meds in late july . does it again slow down the process??
> 
> 
> tks,
> Eva


No, it does not


----------



## taz_mt

venus9 said:


> Possible options
> 
> 1. Marriage certificate
> 2. Spouse name in passport / VISA
> 3. ID cards
> 
> Cheers


thanks for the info, fortunately I have all three available


----------



## nickzhangnan

tomato_juice said:


> Then join on the board.  BTW, have you already been assigned with CO?


I will get it confirmed next Monday by Calling dibp

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## amitch

maq_qatar said:


> I am planning in feb but date not decided.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum





Vasu G said:


> Yup. I am planning to leave by the end of Jan (If I get a grant... )



Hey Maq, Vasu -

I'm also planning to leave in the end of Jan 2015(it being the best time for jobs). I am planning to network with as many people in this forum as i can and leave for sydney almost together. So, let be in touch guys. 

Thanks - Amit


----------



## maq_qatar

amitch said:


> Hey Maq, Vasu -
> 
> I'm also planning to leave in the end of Jan 2015(it being the best time for jobs). I am planning to network with as many people in this forum as i can and leave for sydney almost together. So, let be in touch guys.
> 
> Thanks - Amit


Sure amit, If you have linkedin a/c pm us with detail.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Optimus Prime

prodigy+ said:


> Is there any remote possibility of direct grant without medical tests ? I want to avoid direct grant as I want to ensure my toddler is added to the application before grant


Only if you have undergone Australian Medicals within last year ie you applied to some Australian visa and had to undergo medical tests. So if you have not, then you get contacted for going for medicals.


----------



## Vasu G

amitch said:


> Hey Maq, Vasu -
> 
> I'm also planning to leave in the end of Jan 2015(it being the best time for jobs). I am planning to network with as many people in this forum as i can and leave for sydney almost together. So, let be in touch guys.
> 
> Thanks - Amit


Sure amitch... 

I am not sure whether Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## arjunsydney

Vasu G said:


> Sure amitch...
> 
> I am not sure whether Sydney or Melbourne.


Though in my name I have Sydney but after researching I find out that Melbourne is cheaper in terms of rent in comparison. 
I am also in a dilemma


----------



## kimh

Can someone please list the health checks we need to undergo?

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## Optimus Prime

kimh said:


> Can someone please list the health checks we need to undergo?
> 
> Regards,
> Kimh


Kimh, 

Physical (Weight, height, blood pressure) 
Blood and Urine 
X-ray 
Eye test.


----------



## elsasl

Optimus Prime said:


> Kimh,
> 
> Physical (Weight, height, blood pressure)
> Blood and Urine
> X-ray
> Eye test.


Blood test actually is HIV test.


----------



## WannaOz

Does it help in getting your Victoria State sponsored visa grant if you are applying it from Sydney, NSW (while staying on Subclass 457)

Or that might just complicate the matters?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arjunsydney said:


> Though in my name I have Sydney but after researching I find out that Melbourne is cheaper in terms of rent in comparison.
> I am also in a dilemma


why not try suburbs of Sydney? about 15 - 20 Kms. away from Sydney CBD, George Street, etc. It will cost just a little higher than Melbourne or Brisbane. I can refer a few websites for you to find accommodation @ ~ AUD 150 pw including bills.


----------



## ashish1137

arjunsydney said:


> Though in my name I have Sydney but after researching I find out that Melbourne is cheaper in terms of rent in comparison.
> I am also in a dilemma


So first change your name.


----------



## arjunsydney

MaxTheWolf said:


> why not try suburbs of Sydney? about 15 - 20 Kms. away from Sydney CBD, George Street, etc. It will cost just a little higher than Melbourne or Brisbane. I can refer a few websites for you to find accommodation @ ~ AUD 150 pw including bills.


Thanks MaxTheWolf. Please provide me the sites and also suggest some suburbs.
The suburbs that I checked were Parramatta and Harris Park.


----------



## arjunsydney

ashish1137 said:


> So first change your name.


That's not my birth name


----------



## MaxTheWolf

maq_qatar said:


> Sure amit, If you have linkedin a/c pm us with detail.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hey buddy!

So you too got the Visa Label! Nice!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arjunsydney said:


> Thanks MaxTheWolf. Please provide me the sites and also suggest some suburbs.
> The suburbs that I checked were Parramatta and Harris Park.


 If you are looking for a particularly Indian neighborhood then look for 'Homebush'


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arjunsydney said:


> Thanks MaxTheWolf. Please provide me the sites and also suggest some suburbs.
> The suburbs that I checked were Parramatta and Harris Park.


An informative website about Sydney

Living in Sydney Australia


----------



## MaxTheWolf

If you are a Sydney enthusiast then something of your interest at http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da.../32295/Living-and-Working-in-Sydney-Guide.pdf


----------



## 189

Intro:
My kids holds passport from 2 different countries, i have always kept Nationality 1 Passport as primary while filling all documents.

But while generating Medical form (with HAPID ID) it shows Nationality 2 Passport number on the form.

Question:
Although i have submitted info for both passport along with evidence, on which passport we will get PR visa?


----------



## kingcantona7

@189..can u share the checklist used for uploading documents...i am getting lost in the list again


----------



## 189

amitch said:


> Hey Maq, Vasu -
> 
> I'm also planning to leave in the end of Jan 2015(it being the best time for jobs). I am planning to network with as many people in this forum as i can and leave for sydney almost together. So, let be in touch guys.
> 
> Thanks - Amit


Count me in,
May be we can rent one apartment together and plan things ahead ;p)


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> @189..can u share the checklist used for uploading documents...i am getting lost in the list again


Pleas refer link below, go under Visa Applicant -> Document Checklist
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

In summary, for principal applicant
A) You need to upload all document submitted to ACS (e.g. Right from birth , education till experience etc) DIBP accepts color scan copy without attestation or B&W with attestation 
B) Submit Identity e.g. Passport, ID card etc (any 1 is enough)
C) Form 80, Police clearance, Medical docs

Spouse or any body above 16
A) Submit Identity e.g. Passport, ID card etc (any 1 is enough)
B) Form 80, Police clearance, Medical docs
C) Wedding cert or proof of dependent 

Kids or dependent below 16
A) Submit Identity e.g. Passport, ID card etc (any 1 is enough)
B) Medicals


----------



## arjunsydney

MaxTheWolf said:


> If you are a Sydney enthusiast then something of your interest at http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da.../32295/Living-and-Working-in-Sydney-Guide.pdf


Thanks a lot MaxTheWolf. You have sent exhaustive information.


----------



## raylangivens

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI and awaiting the invite (most probably this Sunday).
I have all my documents ready except my PCC. It will take another month or more. I am currently in USA on a job assignment and returning in October. I will apply for India PCC only after that.

Can I submit my PR application and then upload my PCC when I get it later?

Thanks.


----------



## manU22

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI and awaiting the invite (most probably this Sunday).
> I have all my documents ready except my PCC. It will take another month or more. I am currently in USA on a job assignment and returning in October. I will apply for India PCC only after that.
> 
> Can I submit my PR application and then upload my PCC when I get it later?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes you can do that. PCC for all countries can be submitted after you file the visa. If its not front loaded, then CO would ask for it and CO assignment takes few weeks, now the trend it 4 to 8 weeks.


----------



## IndigoKKing

raylangivens said:


> I have submitted my EOI and awaiting the invite (most probably this Sunday).


Not Sunday. Got postponed to August 29th due to system maintenance.

As for your main query - Yes, you can defer uploading your PCC a little longer. After Invite, you have a time limit of 60 days to lodge eVisa. Then, you get another 28 days to upload documents. At which time, if you don't have your PCC yet, no worries. Wait until a CO is allocated and asks for it. You get 2 to 8 weeks if you wait for CO to ask for it. You get a further 28 days to reply. If you still don't have PCC on hand by then, you can request your CO for additional time, providing proof that you have applied.

Here's an excellent blog that helps you schedule your timeline.


----------



## ashish1137

189 said:


> Intro:
> My kids holds passport from 2 different countries, i have always kept Nationality 1 Passport as primary while filling all documents.
> 
> But while generating Medical form (with HAPID ID) it shows Nationality 2 Passport number on the form.
> 
> Question:
> Although i have submitted info for both passport along with evidence, on which passport we will get PR visa?


When you go for medicals. Ask the attendant to correct that for you. Also fill 1023 for correction. You will get visa on the passport details which you filled in visa application. Check for details in the application.


----------



## harshdhawan3

Hello,

My wife is the primary applicant. her sir name got changed after marriage. But in some of the current documents, still her previous last name is coming. E.g. form 16, because we did nt get the name changed on PAN card. Can it create any kind of problem?
Thanks


----------



## ashish1137

Guys one question about 457 (work permit) processing:

A friend whose 457 visa is filed is also applying dependent for his wife.

As per the process, he would have to go through medicals as well for him and his wife.

Now, his wife is pregnant and he did not declare anywhere. As far as the process understanding I have, children and pregnant women get exumption from chest x-ray. Where should he declare that?

I think the only option is ti declare in medical referral form. Can anyone throw more light on this?


----------



## ashish1137

harshdhawan3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant. her sir name got changed after marriage. But in some of the current documents, still her previous last name is coming. E.g. form 16, because we did nt get the name changed on PAN card. Can it create any kind of problem?
> Thanks


give a ststutory declarstion listing all such documents and attach marriage certifucate with it or sny such doc which displays ur wife's both names (before and after marriage).


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All 

Today following status has been changed on my Immi Account.

Health has been finalised for this
person for this visa subclass
based on the information provided
to the department. If this person
needs to do anything further to
meet the health requirement, they
will be contacted by the
department. There is no need to
contact the department at this time
concerning this matter.


Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you

Does it mean something?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## McJim

Hi Sevnik0202,
I also have noticed the same message in my immi account today and I was wondering the same question as yours. I hope it is a good sign of our visa processing.


----------



## sevnik0202

McJim said:


> Hi Sevnik0202,
> I also have noticed the same message in my immi account today and I was wondering the same question as yours. I hope it is a good sign of our visa processing.


I wish some one with similar situation can give some inputs.

cheers
Dev


----------



## melvic90210

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Today following status has been changed on my Immi Account.
> 
> Health has been finalised for this
> person for this visa subclass
> based on the information provided
> to the department. If this person
> needs to do anything further to
> meet the health requirement, they
> will be contacted by the
> department. There is no need to
> contact the department at this time
> concerning this matter.
> Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you
> 
> 
> 
> There was a planned maintainence in the DIBP system yesterday night. I guess all of us are seeing the same change. Same changes for me as well


----------



## melvic90210

There was a planned maintainence in the DIBP system yesterday night. Its because of that. I guess all of us are seeing the same change. Same changes for me as well


----------



## venus9

sevnik0202 said:


> I wish some one with similar situation can give some inputs.
> 
> cheers
> Dev


Sorry to dissappoint but this is a standard message after the DIPB receives the medicals from the service provider! I got excited as well when 6-7 weeks ago when this message appeared in my account as well! This is not an indication of CO assignment ;-(

Cheers


----------



## Shells2012

Hi Sevnik0202 & McJim,

In my account too the statement has changed. For me it says :The person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.

Earlier there was a different statement saying 'Health examination requirement for this person has not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required...etc etc....

Seniors...does this change signify anything or its automated or the format of the medical requirement statement is changed for all the applicants.

Cheers,
Shelly


----------



## McJim

Oh I didn't know that and thanks for your information. So basically all changes are due to the technical issues I suppose!


----------



## Shells2012

venus9 said:


> Sorry to dissappoint but this is a standard message after the DIPB receives the medicals from the service provider! I got excited as well when 6-7 weeks ago when this message appeared in my account as well! This is not an indication of CO assignment ;-(
> 
> Cheers


Hey Venus....I too think that's something standard but what do you mean by 'DIPB receives the medicals from the service provider'. My medicals were submitted by the service provider on same day when i lodged my application because I got my medicals done in advance. Does it take 6-7 weeks by DIBP to acknowledge receipt of medicals for an applicant.


----------



## venus9

Shells2012 said:


> Hey Venus....I too think that's something standard but what do you mean by 'DIPB receives the medicals from the service provider'. My medicals were submitted by the service provider on same day when i lodged my application because I got my medicals done in advance. Does it take 6-7 weeks by DIBP to acknowledge receipt of medicals for an applicant.


Hi Shells - Generally it takes a 5+ working days after the medicals to be received by DIPB. In my case medibank took longer about 10 days. After the health details are received the immi account does some file checks and accepts the documents (standard for all uploaded documents as well). This is when the message changes to message you are seeing. This is erratic and sometimes doesn't immediately happen after receipt of medicals. It may have been the case with you.

What I've noticed though after yesterday's system upgrade is that the message text has changed especially in the last 2 sentences. The last sentence is a new sentence altogether

hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## Shells2012

venus9 said:


> Hi Shells - Generally it takes a 5+ working days after the medicals to be received by DIPB. In my case medibank took longer about 10 days. After the health details are received the immi account does some file checks and accepts the documents (standard for all uploaded documents as well). This is when the message changes to message you are seeing. This is erratic and sometimes doesn't immediately happen after receipt of medicals. It may have been the case with you.
> 
> What I've noticed though after yesterday's system upgrade is that the message text has changed especially in the last 2 sentences. The last sentence is a new sentence altogether
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> Cheers


Yeah I agree...in particular the note thing ...probably they were annoyed by callers and have explicitly mentioned not to contact them


----------



## eva-aus1

yes , they are annoyed of callers , but they also ..should be more transparent in terms of processing if that's the case, atleast you should be able to track where your application reached , CO allocated or not , how is your case rolling up in the list or some sort of visibility , as it is taking months to get some or other info..if it is just few days .people will be patient enough :-/ 

Eva


----------



## eva-aus1

did someone checked correspondence page?? I got a correspondence letter attached to it .saying application received , which was sent to me in email when i lodged the visa 3 months ago 

tks,
eva


----------



## arunm86

eva-aus1 said:


> did someone checked correspondence page?? I got a correspondence letter attached to it .saying application received , which was sent to me in email when i lodged the visa 3 months ago
> 
> tks,
> eva


Hi,

Where is the correspondence page? It used to be under Action, i cant see it there anymore


----------



## maq_qatar

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hey buddy!
> 
> So you too got the Visa Label! Nice!


Yes Max, my passport become heavy and looks good when I flip my passport pages.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Varikuti

eva-aus1 said:


> yes , they are annoyed of callers , but they also ..should be more transparent in terms of processing if that's the case, atleast you should be able to track where your application reached , CO allocated or not , how is your case rolling up in the list or some sort of visibility , as it is taking months to get some or other info..if it is just few days .people will be patient enough :-/
> 
> Eva


I too noticed that, new correspondence has been added to our mailbox. This is same mail which we have received when we lodged visa.

I got a different message on Medicals :

Meeting the health requirement
This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

I have done my emedicals on 23rd May, 2014. So by this time they should receive my reports. Not sure why I have got that message. Its too confusing.. 

I guess, people who got different messages are assigned with CO and thy may be in progress. Good Luck Guys.

I have lodged VISA on 07-Jun-2014 with 60 points and didn't get any email or any notification after that.. its bit panic situation when u heard from people that they have got their grants.


----------



## Future_ozzy

When you login to your immi account,you see the below message.

"What’s new in ImmiAccount?

We have recently made a number of enhancements to ImmiAccount.

They have made few enhancements hence the correspondence part that you see now.

I had a similar message as your for my medicals and next time I logged in today,it was Medicals finalized and now when I login the message is as the one you mentioned.

IMO this is a technical glitch..nothing to panic about.

Good luck with your application..All will be good.


----------



## eva-aus1

It is the first in the list under 'RELATED LINKS' , right side of the application page , once you open it .

tks,
Eva




arunm86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where is the correspondence page? It used to be under Action, i cant see it there anymore


----------



## bigdaddy

Changes to the statements related to health examination. Its a mere statement re-write to reduced contacts to health strategies team. 

Old Version
++++++++++++
The health examinations required for this applicant have not yet been determined. Your case will be referred to a case officer to determine if further health is required. This page will be updated with advice regarding whether health examinations are required to be undertaken. Please note that this will not occur until a case officer investigates your case in line with published processing times for the visa that you have applied for.

New Version
+++++++++++++
This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


Old Version
++++++++++++
No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship

New Version
+++++++++++++
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## shingi700

Hi Visa Medicals

Well the results are an official document for the department of Immigration and Border Protection. Applicants have no access to the results but you will be notified if there is a problem. I hope this will help?


----------



## shingi700

Hi Friends!
Ii will be submitting 189 visa soon. How long does it take approximately from expression of interest to the actually visa outcome if all is well?


----------



## Varikuti

eva-aus1 said:


> It is the first in the list under 'RELATED LINKS' , right side of the application page , once you open it .
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Do we need upload colored scanned docs? I have uploaded as b/w docs?


----------



## TheExpatriate

shingi700 said:


> Hi Friends!
> Ii will be submitting 189 visa soon. How long does it take approximately from expression of interest to the actually visa outcome if all is well?


EOI to invite depends on your score, your occupation's cut-off score, your occupation's cut-off date of effect, your occupation's invitation status (current, pro-rata basis ...etc.). This can literally vary between getting an invitation in a few days versus few months.


After the invite you have 60 days grace period to lodge the visa application, what happens after that is also variable, depending on your documents, family status, medical results, security checks - if any, depending on your nationality and travel history ......etc. We can safely say it also can vary between 3 months and 2 years. Most cases get finalized in 3 months - give or take - usually.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Varikuti said:


> Do we need upload colored scanned docs? I have uploaded as b/w docs?


Must be color scan


----------



## eva-aus1

attested b/w copy or colored copy is sufficient.
I uploaded b/w notary attested copy .

tks,
Eva




Varikuti said:


> Do we need upload colored scanned docs? I have uploaded as b/w docs?


----------



## TheExpatriate

eva-aus1 said:


> attested b/w copy or colored copy is sufficient.
> I uploaded b/w notary attested copy .
> 
> tks,
> Eva


b/w certified copy is OK as well, but b/w scan of original is not.


----------



## Varikuti

eva-aus1 said:


> It is the first in the list under 'RELATED LINKS' , right side of the application page , once you open it .
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Do we need upload colored scanned docs? I have uploaded as b/w docs?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Varikuti said:


> Do we need upload colored scanned docs? I have uploaded as b/w docs?


Colored scan of originals OR B/W with Certified Copy stamp/attestation


----------



## swavik

Dear Friends, It is very nice to be part of such a vibrant and helpful online community. I am a native of Mumbai and have applied for 189 visa on the 3rd June. I am sharing the timelines with you all in my signature.

No CO allocation or grant until now,hoping for the best and keeping fingers crossed.I wish all the very best to all the forum members waiting for their grants may all your dreams come true.

After yesterdays system upgrade there has been changes in the page. One is i got a communication in my correspondence regarding valid application received and they have reworded the medical requirements for me ,my wife and daughter. Just wondering whats going on. 

Any words of good hope guys and gals

__________________
261313 |189|ACS Dec 2013 Result: +ve| IELTS: Feb 2014, Overall: 7.5 | EOI (60 Points): | Invited 12 May 2014 :| Visa lodged- 3rd June | All Docs Front Loaded| Medicals :24th-May|CO Grant:


----------



## eva-aus1

please refer back the previous page for the details .It appears to be a normal change happened after system upgrade.It also seems they are not happy with the number of calls coming in daily asking abu medical or visa status ;-) .Anyways you should be getting some good news or CO allocation in next week if all docs are uploaded I think, seeing the current trend.All the best !!

tks,
Eva


swavik said:


> Dear Friends, It is very nice to be part of such a vibrant and helpful online community. I am a native of Mumbai and have applied for 189 visa on the 3rd June. I am sharing the timelines with you all in my signature.
> 
> No CO allocation or grant until now,hoping for the best and keeping fingers crossed.I wish all the very best to all the forum members waiting for their grants may all your dreams come true.
> 
> After yesterdays system upgrade there has been changes in the page. One is i got a communication in my correspondence regarding valid application received and they have reworded the medical requirements for me ,my wife and daughter. Just wondering whats going on.
> 
> Any words of good hope guys and gals
> 
> __________________
> 261313 |189|ACS Dec 2013 Result: +ve| IELTS: Feb 2014, Overall: 7.5 | EOI (60 Points): | Invited 12 May 2014 :| Visa lodged- 3rd June | All Docs Front Loaded| Medicals :24th-May|CO Grant:


----------



## mah

eva-aus1 said:


> did someone checked correspondence page?? I got a correspondence letter attached to it .saying application received , which was sent to me in email when i lodged the visa 3 months ago
> 
> tks,
> eva


Same here, due to system upgrade


----------



## maq_qatar

Vasu G said:


> Sure amitch...
> 
> I am not sure whether Sydney or Melbourne.


HI vashu,

but still we can be in touch and help each other whether you are in sydney or melbourne.


----------



## matthewrobley

Hi all. Here are some specific questions regarding our EOI. If anyone has good advice, we'd be very grateful!



I have worked for the same employer since October 2003, different jobs within the same occupation. I have only worked 3.5 years above 20 hours per week and 6 months of this was Maternity leave (leaving only 29 months of work >20hours)

I don't want to claim points for work experience as I can't prove I have met the requirements specified (>20 hours per week for over 3 years). Do I leave the employment part blank or tick employment details not correct on next page of EOI?

ANMAC assessed my skills as average of 22 hours from Oct 2003-May 2014 but I have read this doesn't guarantee DIAC will approve the same. Don't want to take any risks of having an application rejected on grounds that I can't prove work experience. 

So, what we would like to know is, on the EOI form, do we just leave all work experience off? It asks for is to put this in, but this bit can be removed. If anyone has epcific knowlege of dealing with the EOI form, that would be great.

Essentially, we just want to lodge 60 points

this is made up of:

age - 25
qualifications - 15
IELTS - 20

thanks!

Please help!


----------



## maq_qatar

MaxTheWolf said:


> An informative website about Sydney
> 
> Living in Sydney Australia


Good Link Max


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

Hey guys,

Victoria has requested to provide Financial information. Is this a good/bad sign?

Thanks
Abdul Waheed


----------



## venus9

matthewrobley said:


> Hi all. Here are some specific questions regarding our EOI. If anyone has good advice, we'd be very grateful!
> 
> 
> 
> I have worked for the same employer since October 2003, different jobs within the same occupation. I have only worked 3.5 years above 20 hours per week and 6 months of this was Maternity leave (leaving only 29 months of work >20hours)
> 
> I don't want to claim points for work experience as I can't prove I have met the requirements specified (>20 hours per week for over 3 years). Do I leave the employment part blank or tick employment details not correct on next page of EOI?
> 
> ANMAC assessed my skills as average of 22 hours from Oct 2003-May 2014 but I have read this doesn't guarantee DIAC will approve the same. Don't want to take any risks of having an application rejected on grounds that I can't prove work experience.
> 
> So, what we would like to know is, on the EOI form, do we just leave all work experience off? It asks for is to put this in, but this bit can be removed. If anyone has epcific knowlege of dealing with the EOI form, that would be great.
> 
> Essentially, we just want to lodge 60 points
> 
> this is made up of:
> 
> age - 25
> qualifications - 15
> IELTS - 20
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Please help!


Hi Mathew,

I'm not sure why you wouldn't want to claim points for employment as assessed by a competent authority recognized by DIBP. In my opinion you should claim those points in accordance with the assessment and then leave it to the DIBP to investigate further or accept the assessment when you lodge your VISA.

Anyway, if based on your assessment of your situation if you decide not to claim points for your employment you need to tackle the employment section of the EOI as follows:
Include all employment factually and select the option "Is this employment relevant for your nominated profession" as NO. This would not calculate points for your employment.

hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## Vasu G

maq_qatar said:


> HI vashu,
> 
> but still we can be in touch and help each other whether you are in sydney or melbourne.


Hi maq_qatar,

Sure buddy !!! I meant the same.

Cheers.


----------



## manU22

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Victoria has requested to provide Financial information. Is this a good/bad sign?
> 
> Thanks
> Abdul Waheed


Its good, they are processing your request.


----------



## kevin538

Guys – Finally, I have lodged my visa today it’s really Satisfying day…
Planning to go for meditation classes coz this would give me more patience to wait for the CO allocation and to know the results ….


----------



## Vasu G

kevin538 said:


> Guys – Finally, I have lodged my visa today it’s really Satisfying day…
> Planning to go for meditation classes coz this would give me more patience to wait for the CO allocation and to know the results ….


But keep checking your inbox and do respond if CO contacts you....


----------



## kevin538

Vasu G said:


> But keep checking your inbox and do respond if CO contacts you....


Sure VasuG


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

manU22 said:


> Its good, they are processing your request.


Thanks!!


----------



## kingcantona7

i guess once you generate the hap id, the list of tests will come automatically..correct?


----------



## kimh

Optimus Prime said:


> Kimh,
> 
> Physical (Weight, height, blood pressure)
> Blood and Urine
> X-ray
> Eye test.


Thanks Optimus...

Waiting for my agent to pass on the referral letter.


----------



## eva-aus1

guys.. my online checklist was not working till yesterdays upgrade and I see a form 1393 in the list .it is mentioned that the form has to be filled online and will be added to the invitation letter , but I do not see it in the email for invite.What am I missing here ..I never uploaded it ..is it a required doc??


thks,
Eva


----------



## amitferns

eva-aus1 said:


> guys.. my online checklist was not working till yesterdays upgrade and I see a form 1393 in the list .it is mentioned that the form has to be filled online and will be added to the invitation letter , but I do not see it in the email for invite.What am I missing here ..I never uploaded it ..is it a required doc??
> 
> thks,
> Eva


That is the 17 pages application form that you filled while lodging your visa.


----------



## eva-aus1

The form 80??or is it the initial application form which is filled..confused 

Tks,

Eva



amitferns said:


> That is the 17 pages application form that you filled while lodging your visa.


----------



## amitferns

eva-aus1 said:


> The form 80??
> 
> Tks,
> 
> Eva


No. The visa application form itself.


----------



## 189

eva-aus1 said:


> guys.. my online checklist was not working till yesterdays upgrade and I see a form 1393 in the list .it is mentioned that the form has to be filled online and will be added to the invitation letter , but I do not see it in the email for invite.What am I missing here ..I never uploaded it ..is it a required doc??
> 
> thks,
> Eva


This is main applicant for itself. I guess it must be an error due to system upgrade. 
Coz u possibly can't reach to current stage without filling this 17 page form.


----------



## raylangivens

Hi,

I am currently awaiting my Invite. EOI was submitted last month. So I am expecting an invite today-tomorrow.

I have some queries about the PR applciation itself

1. Can I submit my PR application and upload my documents few days later? 
_I have seen in some user's signature here that 'Visa Lodge' date is earlier and 'Docs upload' date is after that._

2. Is the checklist of documents to be uploaded different for every 189 applicant? Or is it same for all?

Thanks.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently awaiting my Invite. EOI was submitted last month. So I am expecting an invite today-tomorrow.
> 
> I have some queries about the PR applciation itself
> 
> 1. Can I submit my PR application and upload my documents few days later?
> I have seen in some user's signature here that 'Visa Lodge' date is earlier and 'Docs upload' date is after that.
> 
> 2. Is the checklist of documents to be uploaded different for every 189 applicant? Or is it same for all?
> 
> Thanks.


keep collecting ur docs in one place. after lodging your visa you have lot of time to upload ur docs. people are not geting co before 2 months. in fact if somethibg is missing CO will tell you.

it is more or less same for everyone. you can find a checklist on immi site itself

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## raylangivens

delhi_ankur said:


> keep collecting ur docs in one place. after lodging your visa you have lot of time to upload ur docs. people are not geting co before 2 months. in fact if somethibg is missing CO will tell you.
> 
> it is more or less same for everyone. you can find a checklist on immi site itself
> 
> Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


Thank you for the response.

So, if I 'submit' my PR let's say on 1st September, I can start uploading all my checklist documents after that, say from September 2 to October 1.

But the CO assignminet will be 2 months from 1st of September. 1st september is the date that counts, right?


----------



## amitferns

raylangivens said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> So, if I 'submit' my PR let's say on 1st September, I can start uploading all my checklist documents after that, say from September 2 to October 1.
> 
> But the CO assignminet will be 2 months from 1st of September. 1st september is the date that counts, right?


Yes you are right


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

raylangivens said:


> Thank you for the response.
> 
> So, if I 'submit' my PR let's say on 1st September, I can start uploading all my checklist documents after that, say from September 2 to October 1.
> 
> But the CO assignminet will be 2 months from 1st of September. 1st september is the date that counts, right?


i am not saying you will get a co right after 2 months... i am telling you a general trend that you will have ample time to upload docs.

however, dont delay it either, ideally except pcc and medical you should have everything handy

Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


----------



## besthar

delhi_ankur said:


> i am not saying you will get a co right after 2 months... i am telling you a general trend that you will have ample time to upload docs.
> 
> however, dont delay it either, ideally except pcc and medical you should have everything handy
> 
> Sent from mobile device. excuse typo errors.


Hi Ankur,

Have you front-loaded all documents... Like the form80 .... And have you tried calling DIBP to check on CO allocation ?


----------



## raylangivens

Hi,

Just wondering which of the following needs to be *attested* before uploading:

- IELTS certificate
- ACS certificate
- PCC
- Salary slips, FORM 16, bank statements

Do I need to attest all of the above?


----------



## Spykey

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering which of the following needs to be *attested* before uploading:
> 
> - IELTS certificate
> - ACS certificate
> - PCC
> - Salary slips, FORM 16, bank statements
> 
> Do I need to attest all of the above?



yes everything unless to upload colored copies.


----------



## raylangivens

Spykey said:


> yes everything unless to upload colored copies.


Hi,

I have color scan of IELTS
and ACS certificate is a softcopy which is already color.

So, I do not need to attest these ?


----------



## 189

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have color scan of IELTS
> and ACS certificate is a softcopy which is already color.
> 
> So, I do not need to attest these ?


Upload color copy that's accepted


----------



## nitin mudaliar

189 said:


> Upload color copy that's accepted


Hi even I have paid my visa application fee under subclass 189 on 21st August 2014. Can someone let me know what next is required to be done next. If I am not wrong then in India one can't do PCC and Cid till we don't get a letter from the CO


----------



## eva-aus1

you can do PCC before you get Visa , you can book an appointment through the online application for PCC .You will get those details from different threads on PCC in this forum.

PCC and medicals can be done after you apply online .Also you can upload all required documents, so that your grant will be faster.

tks,
Eva


nitin mudaliar said:


> Hi even I have paid my visa application fee under subclass 189 on 21st August 2014. Can someone let me know what next is required to be done next. If I am not wrong then in India one can't do PCC and Cid till we don't get a letter from the CO


----------



## nitin mudaliar

eva-aus1 said:


> you can do PCC before you get Visa , you can book an appointment through the online application for PCC .You will get those details from different threads on PCC in this forum.
> 
> PCC and medicals can be done after you apply online .Also you can upload all required documents, so that your grant will be faster.
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Thanks Eva


----------



## venus9

*Good website for OZ PR!*



nitin mudaliar said:


> Hi even I have paid my visa application fee under subclass 189 on 21st August 2014. Can someone let me know what next is required to be done next. If I am not wrong then in India one can't do PCC and Cid till we don't get a letter from the CO


hi Nitin - A good starting point for you would be this site Moving to Australia | Moving to Australia. Basically shows how to get a PR (VISA, 189 and 190) to Australia, and guide to moving and living in Australia!
This is has all the information in a very organized manner. I found it very useful

Cheers


----------



## amitferns

nitin mudaliar said:


> Thanks Eva


Hi Nitin,

You need not book appointment. Most psk allow walkin. You submit online application. Do not pay fees or book appointment. After 24 hours go to psk with the trn, passport and address proofs. If you are lucky and there is no change in address you will get pcc in 2 hours.


----------



## nitin mudaliar

amitferns said:


> Hi Nitin,
> 
> You need not book appointment. Most psk allow walkin. You submit online application. Do not pay fees or book appointment. After 24 hours go to psk with the trn, passport and address proofs. If you are lucky and there is no change in address you will get pcc in 2 hours.


Thanks Amit


----------



## nitin mudaliar

nitin mudaliar said:


> Thanks Amit


What is a duration time for getting a visa in subclass 189?


----------



## Garry2684

nitin mudaliar said:


> Thanks Amit


Hi Nitin,

Just to add to what Amit told you. I would like to tell you that its better to check with your PSK, if they allow walkin for PCC, as in my case they did not.

Also, issue of PCC is very specific from case to case. For example in my case, there was no address change, yet the Granting officer at the PSK told me that a police verification is required before issuing me the PCC. he told me that it is system specific and if there is a police verification is of old date or other similar issues, the system would not allow them to process the PCC. 

So, dont go unprepared like I did. Better get it done asap, as if the Police verification is needed, it takes 2-3 weeks before you get your PCC document.

Thanks,


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Finally the day has come, leaving for Sydney today with my wife and son. Let's hope I get a job soon.

Will share my experience soon. All the best to everyone waiting for their Grants.


----------



## Garry2684

Awesome Rohit....

All the best!! God be with you!!


----------



## nitin mudaliar

rohit1_sharma said:


> Finally the day has come, leaving for Sydney today with my wife and son. Let's hope I get a job soon.
> 
> Will share my experience soon. All the best to everyone waiting for their Grants.


All the best


----------



## manU22

Garry2684 said:


> Hi Nitin,
> 
> Just to add to what Amit told you. I would like to tell you that its better to check with your PSK, if they allow walkin for PCC, as in my case they did not.
> 
> Also, issue of PCC is very specific from case to case. For example in my case, there was no address change, yet the Granting officer at the PSK told me that a police verification is required before issuing me the PCC. he told me that it is system specific and if there is a police verification is of old date or other similar issues, the system would not allow them to process the PCC.
> 
> So, dont go unprepared like I did. Better get it done asap, as if the Police verification is needed, it takes 2-3 weeks before you get your PCC document.
> 
> Thanks,


I agree it depends on PSK and the city as walkins are not allowed through out the country. 

In my case I had to book appointment and was given the PCC letter in 2 hours though the current address and address in passport were different(but in same city). So its case to case


----------



## Future_ozzy

rohit1_sharma said:


> Finally the day has come, leaving for Sydney today with my wife and son. Let's hope I get a job soon.
> 
> Will share my experience soon. All the best to everyone waiting for their Grants.


Good Luck Mate.


----------



## eva-aus1

Exactly.. it depends on where you go and what the officer thinks.. How I did was I took help of an agent , even though not really recommended, but it wil give you idea of how that local PSK issues it and get it hassle free..without appointment they did not allow a friend of mine, as the number of cases they handle was high I guess..

Thanks,
Eva



Garry2684 said:


> Hi Nitin,
> 
> Just to add to what Amit told you. I would like to tell you that its better to check with your PSK, if they allow walkin for PCC, as in my case they did not.
> 
> Also, issue of PCC is very specific from case to case. For example in my case, there was no address change, yet the Granting officer at the PSK told me that a police verification is required before issuing me the PCC. he told me that it is system specific and if there is a police verification is of old date or other similar issues, the system would not allow them to process the PCC.
> 
> So, dont go unprepared like I did. Better get it done asap, as if the Police verification is needed, it takes 2-3 weeks before you get your PCC document.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## lemehs

eva-aus1 said:


> Exactly.. it depends on where you go and what the officer thinks.. How I did was I took help of an agent , even though not really recommended, but it wil give you idea of how that local PSK issues it and get it hassle free..without appointment they did not allow a friend of mine, as the number of cases they handle was high I guess..
> 
> Thanks,
> Eva


Also, carry an evidence of your VISA application... your invite letter if 190.


----------



## nitin mudaliar

eva-aus1 said:


> Exactly.. it depends on where you go and what the officer thinks.. How I did was I took help of an agent , even though not really recommended, but it wil give you idea of how that local PSK issues it and get it hassle free..without appointment they did not allow a friend of mine, as the number of cases they handle was high I guess..
> 
> Thanks,
> Eva


What is the duration for getting the visa under subclass 189?


----------



## amitferns

rohit1_sharma said:


> Finally the day has come, leaving for Sydney today with my wife and son. Let's hope I get a job soon.
> 
> Will share my experience soon. All the best to everyone waiting for their Grants.


All the best Rohit. Keep us posted


----------



## amitferns

nitin mudaliar said:


> What is the duration for getting the visa under subclass 189?


Hi Nitin,

Its been over 10 weeks for me with no sign of CO allocation. As per current trend it takes approximately 3 months.


----------



## amitferns

I have seen a lot of people being asked for birth certificate. My partner and I do not have a birth certificate. We have submitted our passport for proof of age. I have also submitted my SSC certificate. But my partner has misplaced it. Will diploma college leaving certificate or pan card be accepted for proof of age. Do we need to go and get the ssc certificate?


----------



## eva-aus1

no grants ?? 

tks,
Eva


----------



## shisman

Dear All,

Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance. The CO asked for some docs on 20th August which were all frontloaded and my agent uploaded those again and today, the GRANT

Regards 

Shisman


----------



## manU22

lemehs said:


> Also, carry an evidence of your VISA application... your invite letter if 190.


This also depends, 5 guys I know were not asked(including me)


----------



## manU22

amitferns said:


> I have seen a lot of people being asked for birth certificate. My partner and I do not have a birth certificate. We have submitted our passport for proof of age. I have also submitted my SSC certificate. But my partner has misplaced it. Will diploma college leaving certificate or pan card be accepted for proof of age. Do we need to go and get the ssc certificate?


Driving licence, PAN card, voter ID all are fine. I didnt give birth certificate myself.


----------



## manU22

shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance. The CO asked for some docs on 20th August which were all frontloaded and my agent uploaded those again and today, the GRANT
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shisman



Congrats!!!


----------



## amitferns

manU22 said:


> Driving licence, PAN card, voter ID all are fine. I didnt give birth certificate myself.


Thanks manu. Thats a relief.


----------



## amitferns

shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance. The CO asked for some docs on 20th August which were all frontloaded and my agent uploaded those again and today, the GRANT
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shisman


Congrats Shisman.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance. The CO asked for some docs on 20th August which were all frontloaded and my agent uploaded those again and today, the GRANT
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shisman


Congrats Bro!!!


----------



## nitin mudaliar

amitferns said:


> Hi Nitin,
> 
> Its been over 10 weeks for me with no sign of CO allocation. As per current trend it takes approximately 3 months.


Thanks.


----------



## eva-aus1

:cheer2: congrats !!

tks,
Eva



shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance. The CO asked for some docs on 20th August which were all frontloaded and my agent uploaded those again and today, the GRANT
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shisman


----------



## nitin mudaliar

nitin mudaliar said:


> Thanks.


So does it mean that only after CO is assigned we will get a letter from diac for PCC and Cid verification?


----------



## amitferns

nitin mudaliar said:


> So does it mean that only after CO is assigned we will get a letter from diac for PCC and Cid verification?


Hi nitin,

If you are doing it from India, you do not need a letter from diac.


----------



## Vickyh

shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance. The CO asked for some docs on 20th August which were all frontloaded and my agent uploaded those again and today, the GRANT
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shisman


Congrats!!!


----------



## anandc

Still no 189 grants today, last was a 14th June offshore guy getting CO allocated. No updates since, things are really slow for 189 June applicants. Hopefully they would clear them faster in September after they clear the high priority 190 June list this month.


----------



## padmakarrao

shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance. The CO asked for some docs on 20th August which were all frontloaded and my agent uploaded those again and today, the GRANT
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shisman


Congrats Friend. What a happy moment for you, enjoy.


----------



## bigdaddy

anandc said:


> Still no 189 grants today, last was a 14th June offshore guy getting CO allocated. No updates since, things are really slow for 189 June applicants. Hopefully they would clear them faster in September after they clear the high priority 190 June list this month.


There shouldnt be any Invites for 190 in June - Am i Correct ? 

if yes then you are referring to invites prior to quota exhaustion but being lodged in June..


----------



## eva-aus1

you are right :-(

tks,
Eva


anandc said:


> Still no 189 grants today, last was a 14th June offshore guy getting CO allocated. No updates since, things are really slow for 189 June applicants. Hopefully they would clear them faster in September after they clear the high priority 190 June list this month.


----------



## padmakarrao

rohit1_sharma said:


> Finally the day has come, leaving for Sydney today with my wife and son. Let's hope I get a job soon.
> 
> Will share my experience soon. All the best to everyone waiting for their Grants.


Congrats Friend, good to know a person moving to our dream country. I am sure you will get a job soon.

Do keep us informed about your journey during the first few days and weeks, it would be interesting to read it.


----------



## tomato_juice

anandc said:


> Still no 189 grants today, last was a 14th June offshore guy getting CO allocated. No updates since, things are really slow for 189 June applicants. Hopefully they would clear them faster in September after they clear the high priority 190 June list this month.


The last 189 grant was three days ago.  Don't remember whether it was offshore or onshore.


----------



## besthar

eva-aus1 said:


> you are right :-(
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Alright guy's... Am done with 6 weeks and I have gotten my Grant.... Thanks all.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## besthar

Looks like am the first Indian to get the Grant in 6 weeks ... My Immi status is Finalized and it says ... View Grant Letter ...  

My Sincere Thanks to All you Wonderful people out there ... Its been a tough but enjoyable Journey...

I Still cant believe my timeline... Your Grants are at the doorsteps hang in there ...


----------



## manU22

amitferns said:


> Hi nitin,
> 
> If you are doing it from India, you do not need a letter from diac.


Amit is right, I also did it before co assignment. Had to take psk appointment cos they dint allow walkins.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

besthar said:


> Looks like am the first Indian to get the Grant in 6 weeks ... My Immi status is Finalized and it says ... View Grant Letter ...
> 
> My Sincere Thanks to All you Wonderful people out there ... Its been a tough but enjoyable Journey...
> 
> I Still cant believe my timeline... Your Grants are at the doorsteps hang in there ...


Congrats Brother.


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



besthar said:


> Alright guy's... Am done with 6 weeks and I have gotten my Grant.... Thanks all.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


Congrats Mate! that was fast.


----------



## austrailadream

besthar said:


> Looks like am the first Indian to get the Grant in 6 weeks ... My Immi status is Finalized and it says ... View Grant Letter ...
> 
> My Sincere Thanks to All you Wonderful people out there ... Its been a tough but enjoyable Journey...
> 
> I Still cant believe my timeline... Your Grants are at the doorsteps hang in there ...


Congrats!! 

I feel like I should have gone for 190 route instead of messing with 189 all these months. 

This waiting game is seriously breaking me into pieces. Everything seems to have stopped from moving forward.


----------



## nitin mudaliar

amitferns said:


> Hi nitin,
> 
> If you are doing it from India, you do not need a letter from diac.


Thanks Amit.. I think in Mumbai it applies as I checked with the concerned officials In Mumbai. Where they said, you need to get the purpose of PCC with a valid reference documents


----------



## Future_ozzy

austrailadream said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I feel like I should have gone for 190 route instead of messing with 189 all these months.
> 
> This waiting game is seriously breaking me into pieces. Everything seems to have stopped from moving forward.


Don't worry mate ..189 may pick up pace soon..but right now it's raining 190s

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## tomato_juice

austrailadream said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I feel like I should have gone for 190 route instead of messing with 189 all these months.
> 
> This waiting game is seriously breaking me into pieces. Everything seems to have stopped from moving forward.


Yo dude, the only thing you shouldn't do now is giving up. Just pull yourself together and be patient. All in good time.


----------



## amitferns

besthar said:


> Looks like am the first Indian to get the Grant in 6 weeks ... My Immi status is Finalized and it says ... View Grant Letter ...
> 
> My Sincere Thanks to All you Wonderful people out there ... Its been a tough but enjoyable Journey...
> 
> I Still cant believe my timeline... Your Grants are at the doorsteps hang in there ...


Congrats buddy.


----------



## besthar

austrailadream said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I feel like I should have gone for 190 route instead of messing with 189 all these months.
> 
> This waiting game is seriously breaking me into pieces. Everything seems to have stopped from moving forward.


Keep the faith mate ... i Guess they processed my application out of mistake or probably I jumped the queue ...


----------



## nitin mudaliar

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Congrats Brother.


Way to go...


----------



## bigdaddy

austrailadream said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I feel like I should have gone for 190 route instead of messing with 189 all these months.
> 
> This waiting game is seriously breaking me into pieces. Everything seems to have stopped from moving forward.


relax... its definitely worth the wait with its reach in Job market


----------



## Bhasker

*Very Very Important Query*

People,

I just got an email from DIBP saying pls see info regarding "long number and alphabets.....my name" immi grant notification.

Got second mail from skill select that my EOI has been ceased which cud be due to a variety of reasons (This stopped my heart)
then 2 mails from ebizappserver saying info reg my application has been updated.

Then I went back to the first mail and noticed an attachment, I read it and it shows 'Grant Details'.....I'm pretty sure its a grant but m not able to believe it somehow. I guess I need someone to say it that this is indeed a grant. 

This is a grant right???


----------



## amitferns

nitin mudaliar said:


> Thanks Amit.. I think in Mumbai it applies as I checked with the concerned officials In Mumbai. Where they said, you need to get the purpose of PCC with a valid reference documents


I got mine from thane psk. They didnt ask me for it. Just take your visa application receipt.


----------



## Vickyh

Bhasker said:


> People,
> 
> I just got an email from DIBP saying pls see info regarding "long number and alphabets.....my name" immi grant notification.
> 
> Got second mail from skill select that my EOI has been ceased which cud be due to a variety of reasons (This stopped my heart)
> then 2 mails from ebizappserver saying info reg my application has been updated.
> 
> Then I went back to the first mail and noticed an attachment, I read it and it shows 'Grant Details'.....I'm pretty sure its a grant but m not able to believe it somehow. I guess I need someone to say it that this is indeed a grant.
> 
> This is a grant right???


Sure！Congrats！all the best for you^_^
and pls share your timeline also


----------



## nitin mudaliar

amitferns said:


> I got mine from thane psk. They didnt ask me for it. Just take your visa application receipt.


Ok Amit.. Thanks man


----------



## amitferns

Bhasker said:


> People,
> 
> I just got an email from DIBP saying pls see info regarding "long number and alphabets.....my name" immi grant notification.
> 
> Got second mail from skill select that my EOI has been ceased which cud be due to a variety of reasons (This stopped my heart)
> then 2 mails from ebizappserver saying info reg my application has been updated.
> 
> Then I went back to the first mail and noticed an attachment, I read it and it shows 'Grant Details'.....I'm pretty sure its a grant but m not able to believe it somehow. I guess I need someone to say it that this is indeed a grant.
> 
> This is a grant right???


Congrats mate. Enjoy


----------



## jimmyhendrix

austrailadream said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I feel like I should have gone for 190 route instead of messing with 189 all these months.
> 
> This waiting game is seriously breaking me into pieces. Everything seems to have stopped from moving forward.


Well Well!! There are exceptions and we cannot get distressed by them. Imagine the plight of April guys. Let's hope we get our grants soon while we do our daily routine.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Bhasker said:


> People,
> 
> I just got an email from DIBP saying pls see info regarding "long number and alphabets.....my name" immi grant notification.
> 
> Got second mail from skill select that my EOI has been ceased which cud be due to a variety of reasons (This stopped my heart)
> then 2 mails from ebizappserver saying info reg my application has been updated.
> 
> Then I went back to the first mail and noticed an attachment, I read it and it shows 'Grant Details'.....I'm pretty sure its a grant but m not able to believe it somehow. I guess I need someone to say it that this is indeed a grant.
> 
> This is a grant right???


It's grant... Rejoice


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Bhasker said:


> People,
> 
> I just got an email from DIBP saying pls see info regarding "long number and alphabets.....my name" immi grant notification.
> 
> Got second mail from skill select that my EOI has been ceased which cud be due to a variety of reasons (This stopped my heart)
> then 2 mails from ebizappserver saying info reg my application has been updated.
> 
> Then I went back to the first mail and noticed an attachment, I read it and it shows 'Grant Details'.....I'm pretty sure its a grant but m not able to believe it somehow. I guess I need someone to say it that this is indeed a grant.
> 
> This is a grant right???


I cant tell you that as I have not seen the golden email until now . But looks like couple of others got excited with this email. So Congratulations!!!


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



Bhasker said:


> People,
> 
> I just got an email from DIBP saying pls see info regarding "long number and alphabets.....my name" immi grant notification.
> 
> Got second mail from skill select that my EOI has been ceased which cud be due to a variety of reasons (This stopped my heart)
> then 2 mails from ebizappserver saying info reg my application has been updated.
> 
> Then I went back to the first mail and noticed an attachment, I read it and it shows 'Grant Details'.....I'm pretty sure its a grant but m not able to believe it somehow. I guess I need someone to say it that this is indeed a grant.
> 
> This is a grant right???



Sounds like a grant mate! congrats and all the best!


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

*Name in Passport*

Hi Guys,

My name in passport does not have a surname. That is there is only Given name and the surname field is blank. Will this cause a problem in future for me? I've some countries are very strict about the surname.

Regards,
Abdul Waheed


----------



## jaiswal.neha

nitin mudaliar said:


> Hi even I have paid my visa application fee under subclass 189 on 21st August 2014. Can someone let me know what next is required to be done next. If I am not wrong then in India one can't do PCC and Cid till we don't get a letter from the CO


It's not like that.... once u've filed ur visa u can go ahead with ur PCC


----------



## padmakarrao

besthar said:


> Keep the faith mate ... i Guess they processed my application out of mistake or probably I jumped the queue ...


Congrats besthar, that's really fast.

What is the occupation for which you applied?


----------



## besthar

padmakarrao said:


> congrats besthar, that's really fast.
> 
> What is the occupation for which you applied?



225212 - ict bdm


----------



## sevnik0202

austrailadream said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I feel like I should have gone for 190 route instead of messing with 189 all these months.
> 
> This waiting game is seriously breaking me into pieces. Everything seems to have stopped from moving forward.


Hey Mate
I lodged 189 on 7th June. So please be patient. Your hardwork bd determination will pay off soon. Just hold on and keep ur spirits high.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sevnik0202

austrailadream said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I feel like I should have gone for 190 route instead of messing with 189 all these months.
> 
> This waiting game is seriously breaking me into pieces. Everything seems to have stopped from moving forward.


Hey Mate
I lodged 189 on 7th June. So please be patient. Your hardwork and determination will pay off soon. Just hold on and keep ur spirits high.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## prashbn

Hi All,

Finally the golden email, direct Grant, I am literally jumping around and no words to describe this feeling. I sincerely thank everyone from the bottom of the heart in the forum who has patiently answered all my queries and has supported me during this period of waiting.

Thank you guys, I wish every one get their grants soon.

Soon I need to hunt job and I am not going to think about at least for a week, gonna sleep tight. 


Thanks...


----------



## nitin mudaliar

sevnik0202 said:


> Hey Mate
> I lodged 189 on 7th June. So please be patient. Your hardwork bd determination will pay off soon. Just hold on and keep ur spirits high.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Hi Dev, 

So when did you get the visa grant?


----------



## Nishbhar

besthar said:


> Looks like am the first Indian to get the Grant in 6 weeks ... My Immi status is Finalized and it says ... View Grant Letter ...
> 
> My Sincere Thanks to All you Wonderful people out there ... Its been a tough but enjoyable Journey...
> 
> I Still cant believe my timeline... Your Grants are at the doorsteps hang in there ...


Congrats buddy.. you can rejoice now!! Awesome and unbelievable timeline.:cheer2:

Hope all of us get our grants in the same timeline. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hunter85

austrailadream said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I feel like I should have gone for 190 route instead of messing with 189 all these months.
> 
> This waiting game is seriously breaking me into pieces. Everything seems to have stopped from moving forward.


Look at my time line and think about the frustration I am having, I am so mad that I cant even believe I have lodged my application on april....


----------



## Bhasker

*Expatforum rocks!!!*

Lemme just say this, this forum and all the lovely ppl in it are totally responsible for me getting this grant. Anybody out there who is getting duped by money hungry immi consultants like I did earlier, believe me.....drop all ur fears and lose those consultants....just register here at expatforum and by god you will find what your looking for, I know I did....(I feel like a won an oscar :first: or something  So here comes the over emotional acceptance speech)

I must thank Expatforum, *Jre05 *and Sathiyaseelan. 
Jre05 I need to drink with u bro...where art thou?

To every1 waiting.....it *WILL* happen, hold on.

Now if u will excuse me I need to get drunk and wasted. 

I love the world today:rockon:


----------



## austrailadream

Hunter85 said:


> Look at my time line and think about the frustration I am having, I am so mad that I cant even believe I have lodged my application on april....



Oh Goshhhh. It must be real frustration. 

What story did your CO tell you about this indefinite waiting game? It is 190 and on top of that was lodged in early April and going to complete 5 months next week. You must remind your CO time to time now. 

Or s/he might have got the pile of the files upside down.

Anyway, good luck!! I wish you could have the good news soon.


----------



## gsingh

Hi friends,

My university mark sheets are already in English/Punjabi. I requested for transcripts from my university. They gave back me attested copies of my mark sheets with a stamp saying "Attested by ..... university" with a cover letter to DIBP. They charged 3k for the same. They say that is the procedure they follow for all transcript requests. 

*Should I upload these or already uploaded notary attested mark sheets are enough?*


----------



## eva-aus1

You will hear it soon .dont worry!!

tks,
Eva


Hunter85 said:


> Look at my time line and think about the frustration I am having, I am so mad that I cant even believe I have lodged my application on april....


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



Bhasker said:


> Lemme just say this, this forum and all the lovely ppl in it are totally responsible for me getting this grant. Anybody out there who is getting duped by money hungry immi consultants like I did earlier, believe me.....drop all ur fears and lose those consultants....just register here at expatforum and by god you will find what your looking for, I know I did....(I feel like a won an oscar :first: or something  So here comes the over emotional acceptance speech)
> 
> I must thank Expatforum, *Jre05 *and Sathiyaseelan.
> Jre05 I need to drink with u bro...where art thou?
> 
> To every1 waiting.....it *WILL* happen, hold on.
> 
> Now if u will excuse me I need to get drunk and wasted.
> 
> I love the world today:rockon:



Congrats mate! time to party and plan for your future!


----------



## austrailadream

Bhasker said:


> Lemme just say this, this forum and all the lovely ppl in it are totally responsible for me getting this grant. Anybody out there who is getting duped by money hungry immi consultants like I did earlier, believe me.....drop all ur fears and lose those consultants....just register here at expatforum and by god you will find what your looking for, I know I did....(I feel like a won an oscar :first: or something  So here comes the over emotional acceptance speech)
> 
> I must thank Expatforum, *Jre05 *and Sathiyaseelan.
> Jre05 I need to drink with u bro...where art thou?
> 
> To every1 waiting.....it *WILL* happen, hold on.
> 
> Now if u will excuse me I need to get drunk and wasted.
> 
> I love the world today:rockon:


Congrats man!! I guess it is 189.

My courtsey: Please do not get wasted that hard since you have whole beautiful part of life waiting for out there in OZ. So, pleasseee, be soft if possible. :tea:


----------



## sonica

Surfer127 said:


> Hi - You are an onshore applicant so your wait time should not be more than total of two months (from loding to grant)
> 
> So all the best !



Received a direct grant today. .. relieved. ... All the best to all those who are waiting! !!


----------



## austrailadream

sonica said:


> Received a direct grant today. .. relieved. ... All the best to all those who are waiting! !!


Wow. I am feeling good today by congratulating all these early June folks. Feeling like I have received the grant. 

I have never posted so many posts in an hour time period as today. First time ever.


----------



## padmakarrao

sonica said:


> Received a direct grant today. .. relieved. ... All the best to all those who are waiting! !!


Congrats. Great news. Lot of grants coming in today, and that too direct grant.


----------



## besthar

Much awaited good news for all the June Applicants... Congratulations on those grants.


----------



## sonica

austrailadream said:


> Wow. I am feeling good today by congratulating all these early June folks. Feeling like I have received the grant.
> 
> I have never posted so many posts in an hour time period as today. First time ever.


Thanks. .... May you share this good news soon with the rest. .. Best of luck


----------



## Vasu G

Congratualtions Sonica & Bhasker .. :cheer2:

All the best for your future in OZ.


----------



## kumar21

besthar said:


> Keep the faith mate ... i Guess they processed my application out of mistake or probably I jumped the queue ...


Congrats Man ! I just started following this thread, and i see so much optimism in people. People helping each other in their best ways. So happy to read this. Good Wishes to all here ! :tea:


----------



## sonica

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats. Great news. Lot of grants coming in today, and that too direct grant.


Thanks. ... Good luck to you !!!


----------



## sonica

Vasu G said:


> Congratualtions Sonica & Bhasker .. :cheer2:
> 
> All the best for your future in OZ.


Thank you Vasu!!


----------



## 189

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My name in passport does not have a surname. That is there is only Given name and the surname field is blank. Will this cause a problem in future for me? I've some countries are very strict about the surname.
> 
> Regards,
> Abdul Waheed


Dont worry about it, as long as all words in your name is consistent across all docs. eg. birth cert, mark-sheet, education, experience , tax ref etc

fyi, Many Chinese do not use their surname, so as Mongolians have special way to represent names, many people from south part of India use their house name or grand parents name instead of surname.


----------



## 189

Heartiest Congratulations to Sonica & Bhasker.

Excellent I still can’t believe Bhasker's timeline I am sure Bhasker has signed up for express service ;p)


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

189 said:


> Dont worry about it, as long as all words in your name is consistent across all docs. eg. birth cert, mark-sheet, education, experience , tax ref etc
> 
> fyi, Many Chinese do not use their surname, so as Mongolians have special way to represent names, many people from south part of India use their house name or grand parents name instead of surname.


Thanks for the Clarification!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix

sonica said:


> Received a direct grant today. .. relieved. ... All the best to all those who are waiting! !!


Congratulations!!! What's your IED as I see you have your PCC and Medicals way before your lodge date (i.e., June 5). And how on earth did you manage to get your medicals before lodging? I thought HAP ID is mandatory for this. No???!!!


----------



## amitferns

sonica said:


> Received a direct grant today. .. relieved. ... All the best to all those who are waiting! !!


Congrats Sonica. All the 1st week of June seems to be getting cleared this week.


----------



## vip

congrats to all!! good to see the grant process picking up speed..


----------



## prashbn

Bhasker said:


> Lemme just say this, this forum and all the lovely ppl in it are totally responsible for me getting this grant. Anybody out there who is getting duped by money hungry immi consultants like I did earlier, believe me.....drop all ur fears and lose those consultants....just register here at expatforum and by god you will find what your looking for, I know I did....(I feel like a won an oscar :first: or something  So here comes the over emotional acceptance speech)
> 
> I must thank Expatforum, *Jre05 *and Sathiyaseelan.
> Jre05 I need to drink with u bro...where art thou?
> 
> To every1 waiting.....it *WILL* happen, hold on.
> 
> Now if u will excuse me I need to get drunk and wasted.
> 
> I love the world today:rockon:


Congrats Buddy,


----------



## soodrahul

sonica said:


> Received a direct grant today. .. relieved. ... All the best to all those who are waiting! !!


Congrats sonica !!


----------



## soodrahul

besthar said:


> Looks like am the first Indian to get the Grant in 6 weeks ... My Immi status is Finalized and it says ... View Grant Letter ...
> 
> My Sincere Thanks to All you Wonderful people out there ... Its been a tough but enjoyable Journey...
> 
> I Still cant believe my timeline... Your Grants are at the doorsteps hang in there ...





Bhasker said:


> Lemme just say this, this forum and all the lovely ppl in it are totally responsible for me getting this grant. Anybody out there who is getting duped by money hungry immi consultants like I did earlier, believe me.....drop all ur fears and lose those consultants....just register here at expatforum and by god you will find what your looking for, I know I did....(I feel like a won an oscar :first: or something  So here comes the over emotional acceptance speech)
> 
> I must thank Expatforum, *Jre05 *and Sathiyaseelan.
> Jre05 I need to drink with u bro...where art thou?
> 
> To every1 waiting.....it *WILL* happen, hold on.
> 
> Now if u will excuse me I need to get drunk and wasted.
> 
> I love the world today:rockon:





prashbn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the golden email, direct Grant, I am literally jumping around and no words to describe this feeling. I sincerely thank everyone from the bottom of the heart in the forum who has patiently answered all my queries and has supported me during this period of waiting.
> 
> Thank you guys, I wish every one get their grants soon.
> 
> Soon I need to hunt job and I am not going to think about at least for a week, gonna sleep tight.
> 
> 
> Thanks...




Congrats !!


----------



## eva-aus1

yes Amit..I stopped refreshing my mailbox , will have to wait few more days 

Tks,

Eva



amitferns said:


> Congrats Sonica. All the 1st week of June seems to be getting cleared this week.


----------



## sevnik0202

nitin mudaliar said:


> Hi Dev,
> 
> So when did you get the visa grant?


Mate

I have not received the grant as of now.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sonica

jimmyhendrix said:


> Congratulations!!! What's your IED as I see you have your PCC and Medicals way before your lodge date (i.e., June 5). And how on earth did you manage to get your medicals before lodging? I thought HAP ID is mandatory for this. No???!!!


As I was an onshore applicant so got medicals , pcc and Australian police check done for my TR in March. .. The same sufficed for PR as each had 1 year validity


----------



## mah

shisman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Just got my golden mail and I am too excited as I type this. Need to enter Aus before 8 June 2015. Thank you to all of you for your guidance. The CO asked for some docs on 20th August which were all frontloaded and my agent uploaded those again and today, the GRANT
> 
> Regards
> 
> Shisman




Congatsss dear.....


----------



## lovetosmack

189 said:


> Dont worry about it, as long as all words in your name is consistent across all docs. eg. birth cert, mark-sheet, education, experience , tax ref etc
> 
> fyi, Many Chinese do not use their surname, so as Mongolians have special way to represent names, many people from south part of India use their house name or grand parents name instead of surname.


He says he doesn't even have his surname in his passport. Are you sure it's okay? I don't think so. People might use different names at different places or avoid surnames in casual affairs. But I can't think of anyone who'd not have his surname in his passport. 

How is that related to South Indians or Chinese having different ways of surnames? They might have different way of having a last name, but don't intentionally avoid having it mentioned in the passport.


----------



## mah

besthar said:


> Alright guy's... Am done with 6 weeks and I have gotten my Grant.... Thanks all.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum



awesome.......brilliant........congratsss


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

lovetosmack said:


> He says he doesn't even have his surname in his passport. Are you sure it's okay? I don't think so. People might use different names at different places or avoid surnames in casual affairs. But I can't think of anyone who'd not have his surname in his passport.
> 
> How is that related to South Indians or Chinese having different ways of surnames? They might have different way of having a last name, but don't intentionally avoid having it mentioned in the passport.


Just to mention, I did not intentionally avoid my surname in passport. It is just that my parents have mentioned this name right from my schooling. Later when I got my passport done, I did not include the surname since it was never included. *My question is...How serious is this issue? I am in the middle of the visa process (see my timeline). Later point I don't want to be rejected or be kept on hold because of something like this*


----------



## mah

Bhasker said:


> People,
> 
> I just got an email from DIBP saying pls see info regarding "long number and alphabets.....my name" immi grant notification.
> 
> Got second mail from skill select that my EOI has been ceased which cud be due to a variety of reasons (This stopped my heart)
> then 2 mails from ebizappserver saying info reg my application has been updated.
> 
> Then I went back to the first mail and noticed an attachment, I read it and it shows 'Grant Details'.....I'm pretty sure its a grant but m not able to believe it somehow. I guess I need someone to say it that this is indeed a grant.
> 
> This is a grant right???


By the time you read my message, you would have believed , you got grant today.......... 

Congratsssss


----------



## amitferns

lovetosmack said:


> He says he doesn't even have his surname in his passport. Are you sure it's okay? I don't think so. People might use different names at different places or avoid surnames in casual affairs. But I can't think of anyone who'd not have his surname in his passport.
> 
> How is that related to South Indians or Chinese having different ways of surnames? They might have different way of having a last name, but don't intentionally avoid having it mentioned in the passport.


Well many South Indians do not have a surname. My family before marriage do not have surnames. They have traveled abroad. I don't think it should create any problem.


----------



## Nishbhar

amitferns said:


> Well many South Indians do not have a surname. My family before marriage do not have surnames. They have traveled abroad. I don't think it should create any problem.


Yes, my wife doesn't have a surname , even on her passport its just the given name which is printed. I think DIBP asks you to enter full name as family name or something if you don't have a surname


----------



## venus9

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Just to mention, I did not intentionally avoid my surname in passport. It is just that my parents have mentioned this name right from my schooling. Later when I got my passport done, I did not include the surname since it was never included. *My question is...How serious is this issue? I am in the middle of the visa process (see my timeline). Later point I don't want to be rejected or be kept on hold because of something like this*


Hi Abdul,

As far as I know there are many people (e.g. celebrities) who chose to have only given name. I don't it should be a problem as long as it has consistently been the same across all of your evidences - education, employment, identity etc.

You could have some problem when filling in online forms which typically have Surname as a required field. I must admit I don't remember if EOI or EVISA forms have surname as mandatory.

Cheers


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



sonica said:


> Received a direct grant today. .. relieved. ... All the best to all those who are waiting! !!


Congrats Sonica! Relief for you and some hope for the rest of us Junites!

cheers


----------



## owais83

lovetosmack said:


> He says he doesn't even have his surname in his passport. Are you sure it's okay? I don't think so. People might use different names at different places or avoid surnames in casual affairs. But I can't think of anyone who'd not have his surname in his passport.
> 
> How is that related to South Indians or Chinese having different ways of surnames? They might have different way of having a last name, but don't intentionally avoid having it mentioned in the passport.


Don't worry about it , I do not have surname in my passport either ,I was requested f 80 f 1221 and other additional information at different occasions, they never asked anything regarding the surname not mentioned on passport.

Although, on f80 you will provide your name in surname box , do not write it in the given names .


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

owais83 said:


> Don't worry about it , I do not have surname in my passport either ,I was requested f 80 f 1221 and other additional information at different occasions, they never asked anything regarding the surname not mentioned on passport.
> 
> Although, on f80 you will provide your name in surname box , do not write it in the given names .


Thanks Owais!!


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

venus9 said:


> Hi Abdul,
> 
> As far as I know there are many people (e.g. celebrities) who chose to have only given name. I don't it should be a problem as long as it has consistently been the same across all of your evidences - education, employment, identity etc.
> 
> You could have some problem when filling in online forms which typically have Surname as a required field. I must admit I don't remember if EOI or EVISA forms have surname as mandatory.
> 
> Cheers


Hey Thanks venus9!!!


----------



## lovetosmack

amitferns said:


> Well many South Indians do not have a surname. My family before marriage do not have surnames. They have traveled abroad. I don't think it should create any problem.


How can South Indians not have surnames ? Can you mention if you know someone, may be someone famous. I can explain you how it works. I hope you are not getting confused between last name & surname concept.

Not having a surname is totally different from what his query was. He has a surname but it was not mentioned anywhere in his passport. That seems like a red flag to me.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

lovetosmack said:


> How can South Indians not have surnames ? Can you mention if you know someone, may be someone famous. I can explain you how it works. I hope you are not getting confused between last name & surname concept.
> 
> Not having a surname is totally different from what his query was. He has a surname but it was not mentioned anywhere in his passport. That seems like a red flag to me.


I did not say that I've a surname. Maybe my parents choose not to include my surname since my name already had "Two words". My name "Abdul Waheed" is mentioned in the passport in the Given name field. So sometimes the name "Waheed" is taken as Last Name. Hope this clarifies my situation


----------



## TheExpatriate

lovetosmack said:


> How can South Indians not have surnames ? Can you mention if you know someone, may be someone famous. I can explain you how it works. I hope you are not getting confused between last name & surname concept.
> 
> Not having a surname is totally different from what his query was. He has a surname but it was not mentioned anywhere in his passport. That seems like a red flag to me.


What is the difference between surname and last name?


----------



## besthar

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> I did not say that I've a surname. Maybe my parents choose not to include my surname since my name already had "Two words". My name "Abdul Waheed" is mentioned in the passport in the Given name field. So sometimes the name "Waheed" is taken as Last Name. Hope this clarifies my situation


That's Fine... 

Use the Field ' also known as' to provide your Alias Names....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## amitferns

lovetosmack said:


> How can South Indians not have surnames ? Can you mention if you know someone, may be someone famous. I can explain you how it works. I hope you are not getting confused between last name & surname concept.
> 
> Not having a surname is totally different from what his query was. He has a surname but it was not mentioned anywhere in his passport. That seems like a red flag to me.


I myself did not have a surname or family name till marriage. Only given name. Many south indians have it like that.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

FYI...
What is the difference between Surname and Last Name?

• The surname of a person is his family name, and is shared by all members of the family, dead or alive

• In western world, surname is also referred to as family name or last name, and is placed after the name given to a kid at birth

• However, in Chinese and Japanese cultures, surname is not placed at last, and comes before the real name of a person, which is what confuses many people.

• In such circumstances, surname is not the last name but becomes the first name of a person

Read more: Difference Between Surname and Last Name


----------



## mafuz767

Hi mates
I need your opinion please... 
When I logged on my immi account then my health was showing" no health examination is required based on the information provided to the DIBP"

But now when I logged on to my immi account today it was like
" Meeting the health requirement

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

Thank you very much for your opinion


----------



## TheExpatriate

mafuz767 said:


> Hi mates
> I need your opinion please...
> When I logged on my immi account then my health was showing" no health examination is required based on the information provided to the DIBP"
> 
> But now when I logged on to my immi account today it was like
> " Meeting the health requirement
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> Thank you very much for your opinion


ImmiAccount enhancement/upgrade deployed a couple of days ago. Don't worry


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

mafuz767 said:


> Hi mates
> I need your opinion please...
> When I logged on my immi account then my health was showing" no health examination is required based on the information provided to the DIBP"
> 
> But now when I logged on to my immi account today it was like
> " Meeting the health requirement
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> Thank you very much for your opinion


Hi, 

It's due to updates in their system which took place around last weekend. It just means your medicals have been uploaded by clinic and they have flown in to DIBP systems. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## mafuz767

TheExpatriate said:


> ImmiAccount enhancement/upgrade deployed a couple of days ago. Don't worry


Thank you brother. It's been a long waiting period. One of my friend applied in July 2013 which is a month ago than me and he got his grant today


----------



## mafuz767

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's due to updates in their system which took place around last weekend. It just means your medicals have been uploaded by clinic and they have flown in to DIBP systems.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Thanks deep.
I am waiting for my day brother. It's a long wait but I don't know why .....


----------



## shingi700

*Entering Dependents on 189/190 Visa*

Hi Mates

I am in the process of completing the online application for 189 visa. Therez a section requiring entering dependents. I have my children here with me in Australia but have other kid outside Australia from a previous relationship. How can I proceed? Should I enter the child name now or later? If later wont I have problems that I didn't do it first time?

Thanks for your information.
Cheers


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

mafuz767 said:


> Thanks deep.
> I am waiting for my day brother. It's a long wait but I don't know why .....


Perseverance pays... And when it comes to immigration patience is the key... Hope you get it soon.. Will pray for you brother..


----------



## TheExpatriate

shingi700 said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> I am in the process of completing the online application for 189 visa. Therez a section requiring entering dependents. I have my children here with me in Australia but have other kid outside Australia from a previous relationship. How can I proceed? Should I enter the child name now or later? If later wont I have problems that I didn't do it first time?
> 
> Thanks for your information.
> Cheers


any children who are neither Australian citizens nor Australian permanent residents must be included. If you do not have full custody over your child from a past relationship, you need to add him/her as a non-migrating dependent, and the child will have to go through medical tests as well


----------



## zoyakhan

Hi 

Need help in something very urgent and we have run out of options. It is about my friend traveling to Australia tomorrow from british airways. She is Pakistani. She has a 2 hrs transit in heathrow and she does not have to pass through border control. Today when we checked the visa requirements on website (https://www.gov.uk/check-uk-visa/y/pakistan/transit/no), it looks like she needs a visa, nevertheless some exemptions were also stated such as : *have a valid uniform format residence permit issued by an EEA state*, which she has from Germany

However, the website also says that one should have a *visa label* if traveling to Australia. 

Now the issue is the visa label. Will the residence permit from EEA suffice their requirement or would they be adamant on a label?

Until last month we never saw such a condition, in fact followed a document valid for July 2014 and hence went forward to book the ticket. Here is that document:
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...327281/UK_Visa_requirements_July_2014__2_.pdf

What to do on such a short notice 



thanks

Zoya.


----------



## warlock233

Congrats to everyone who got a grant today!

My wait continues on and on 

Cheers


----------



## maq_qatar

Bhasker said:


> Lemme just say this, this forum and all the lovely ppl in it are totally responsible for me getting this grant. Anybody out there who is getting duped by money hungry immi consultants like I did earlier, believe me.....drop all ur fears and lose those consultants....just register here at expatforum and by god you will find what your looking for, I know I did....(I feel like a won an oscar :first: or something  So here comes the over emotional acceptance speech)
> 
> I must thank Expatforum, Jre05 and Sathiyaseelan.
> Jre05 I need to drink with u bro...where art thou?
> 
> To every1 waiting.....it WILL happen, hold on.
> 
> Now if u will excuse me I need to get drunk and wasted.
> 
> I love the world today:rockon:


Congrats bhaskar bhai

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

prashbn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the golden email, direct Grant, I am literally jumping around and no words to describe this feeling. I sincerely thank everyone from the bottom of the heart in the forum who has patiently answered all my queries and has supported me during this period of waiting.
> 
> Thank you guys, I wish every one get their grants soon.
> 
> Soon I need to hunt job and I am not going to think about at least for a week, gonna sleep tight.
> 
> Thanks...


Congrats dear

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

besthar said:


> Looks like am the first Indian to get the Grant in 6 weeks ... My Immi status is Finalized and it says ... View Grant Letter ...
> 
> My Sincere Thanks to All you Wonderful people out there ... Its been a tough but enjoyable Journey...
> 
> I Still cant believe my timeline... Your Grants are at the doorsteps hang in there ...


Congrats for your bullet grant

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

rohit1_sharma said:


> Finally the day has come, leaving for Sydney today with my wife and son. Let's hope I get a job soon.
> 
> Will share my experience soon. All the best to everyone waiting for their Grants.


Good luck for job hunt and new life in oz..

Will wait for write up for oz exp

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## arjunsydney

*My Grant*

Today morning, I got two mails at once from immi.gov.au about grant notification and from SkillSelect that my EOI has been removed. I was unable to post in the morning I was not connected through internet.
I was hoping for a direct grant but could not believe in my wildest dream that it would be a direct grant.

One thing that I did is that I have not uploaded Form 80. So, in my opinion it is not mandatory but if you have traveled extensively and have multiple
PCC then you should keep it ready.
Also front load all your documents if possible just like mainak had suggested in his post.

I would mention few names that have been a guiding light in terms of advice and suggestions _shel,espresso,Bbay2Oz,anj1976,tryingaustralia,Ausmaan,sunnyboi, MilanPS, lovetosmack ,prseeker,MaxTheWolf,mainak. Forgive me if I had missed some names.

Above all reading previous threads in detail by veteran members helped a lot.

They have directly and indirectly helped lots of peoples freely what migration agents are supposed to do by taking hefty fees.

I would like to thank each and every member of this wonderful forum and wish people who are expecting their grants to get a direct grant.

:first::first:


----------



## Hunter85

as far as i know she can buy a transit visa inside the airport, dont worry british airways wouldnt sell the ticket if a visa was required



zoyakhan said:


> Hi
> 
> Need help in something very urgent and we have run out of options. It is about my friend traveling to Australia tomorrow from british airways. She is Pakistani. She has a 2 hrs transit in heathrow and she does not have to pass through border control. Today when we checked the visa requirements on website (https://www.gov.uk/check-uk-visa/y/pakistan/transit/no), it looks like she needs a visa, nevertheless some exemptions were also stated such as : *have a valid uniform format residence permit issued by an EEA state*, which she has from Germany
> 
> However, the website also says that one should have a *visa label* if traveling to Australia.
> 
> Now the issue is the visa label. Will the residence permit from EEA suffice their requirement or would they be adamant on a label?
> 
> Until last month we never saw such a condition, in fact followed a document valid for July 2014 and hence went forward to book the ticket. Here is that document:
> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...327281/UK_Visa_requirements_July_2014__2_.pdf
> 
> What to do on such a short notice
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> Zoya.


----------



## Ker2Aus

arjunsydney said:


> Today morning, I got two mails at once from immi.gov.au about grant notification and from SkillSelect that my EOI has been removed. I was unable to post in the morning I was not connected through internet.
> I was hoping for a direct grant but could not believe in my wildest dream that it would be a direct grant.
> 
> One thing that I did is that I have not uploaded Form 80. So, in my opinion it is not mandatory but if you have traveled extensively and have multiple
> PCC then you should keep it ready.
> Also front load all your documents if possible just like mainak had suggested in his post.
> 
> I would mention few names that have been a guiding light in terms of advice and suggestions _shel,espresso,Bbay2Oz,anj1976,tryingaustralia,Ausmaan,sunnyboi, MilanPS, lovetosmack ,prseeker,MaxTheWolf,mainak. Forgive me if I had missed some names.
> 
> Above all reading previous threads in detail by veteran members helped a lot.
> 
> They have directly and indirectly helped lots of peoples freely what migration agents are supposed to do by taking hefty fees.
> 
> I would like to thank each and every member of this wonderful forum and wish people who are expecting their grants to get a direct grant.
> 
> :first::first:


Congrats Arjun. Wish you success Down Under


----------



## arjunsydney

Ker2Aus said:


> Congrats Arjun. Wish you success Down Under


Thanks Ker2Aus.


----------



## mah

arjunsydney said:


> Today morning, I got two mails at once from immi.gov.au about grant notification and from SkillSelect that my EOI has been removed. I was unable to post in the morning I was not connected through internet.
> I was hoping for a direct grant but could not believe in my wildest dream that it would be a direct grant.
> 
> One thing that I did is that I have not uploaded Form 80. So, in my opinion it is not mandatory but if you have traveled extensively and have multiple
> PCC then you should keep it ready.
> Also front load all your documents if possible just like mainak had suggested in his post.
> 
> I would mention few names that have been a guiding light in terms of advice and suggestions _shel,espresso,Bbay2Oz,anj1976,tryingaustralia,Ausmaan,sunnyboi, MilanPS, lovetosmack ,prseeker,MaxTheWolf,mainak. Forgive me if I had missed some names.
> 
> Above all reading previous threads in detail by veteran members helped a lot.
> 
> They have directly and indirectly helped lots of peoples freely what migration agents are supposed to do by taking hefty fees.
> 
> I would like to thank each and every member of this wonderful forum and wish people who are expecting their grants to get a direct grant.
> 
> :first::first:




many many congratulationsssssssssssssss only 81 daysssss lucky.......


----------



## amitferns

arjunsydney said:


> Today morning, I got two mails at once from immi.gov.au about grant notification and from SkillSelect that my EOI has been removed. I was unable to post in the morning I was not connected through internet.
> I was hoping for a direct grant but could not believe in my wildest dream that it would be a direct grant.
> 
> One thing that I did is that I have not uploaded Form 80. So, in my opinion it is not mandatory but if you have traveled extensively and have multiple
> PCC then you should keep it ready.
> Also front load all your documents if possible just like mainak had suggested in his post.
> 
> I would mention few names that have been a guiding light in terms of advice and suggestions _shel,espresso,Bbay2Oz,anj1976,tryingaustralia,Ausmaan,sunnyboi, MilanPS, lovetosmack ,prseeker,MaxTheWolf,mainak. Forgive me if I had missed some names.
> 
> Above all reading previous threads in detail by veteran members helped a lot.
> 
> They have directly and indirectly helped lots of peoples freely what migration agents are supposed to do by taking hefty fees.
> 
> I would like to thank each and every member of this wonderful forum and wish people who are expecting their grants to get a direct grant.
> 
> :first::first:


Congrats Arjun. Today it has been raining grants.


----------



## maq_qatar

arjunsydney said:


> Today morning, I got two mails at once from immi.gov.au about grant notification and from SkillSelect that my EOI has been removed. I was unable to post in the morning I was not connected through internet.
> I was hoping for a direct grant but could not believe in my wildest dream that it would be a direct grant.
> 
> One thing that I did is that I have not uploaded Form 80. So, in my opinion it is not mandatory but if you have traveled extensively and have multiple
> PCC then you should keep it ready.
> Also front load all your documents if possible just like mainak had suggested in his post.
> 
> I would mention few names that have been a guiding light in terms of advice and suggestions _shel,espresso,Bbay2Oz,anj1976,tryingaustralia,Ausmaan,sunnyboi, MilanPS, lovetosmack ,prseeker,MaxTheWolf,mainak. Forgive me if I had missed some names.
> 
> Above all reading previous threads in detail by veteran members helped a lot.
> 
> They have directly and indirectly helped lots of peoples freely what migration agents are supposed to do by taking hefty fees.
> 
> I would like to thank each and every member of this wonderful forum and wish people who are expecting their grants to get a direct grant.
> 
> :first::first:


Congrats mate and wish you all the best for future life.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## arjunsydney

maq_qatar said:


> Congrats mate and wish you all the best for future life.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks maq_qatar a lot.
I closely followed your grant timelines.Your visa lodge to medical refereed to 2nd visa fees payment.


----------



## arjunsydney

mah said:


> many many congratulationsssssssssssssss only 81 daysssss lucky.......


Thanks mah. Wish you speedy grant.


----------



## arjunsydney

amitferns said:


> Congrats Arjun. Today it has been raining grants.


Thanks amitferns , you are next in line for June 14 visa group. Be prepare to rock and roll by next week arty:


----------



## eva-aus1

congrats Arjun. enjoy the moment..also i think 5 is lucky for you ..most of the dates on ur timeline ends with 5 .. 

all the best for the next steps ..

tks,
Eva


arjunsydney said:


> Today morning, I got two mails at once from immi.gov.au about grant notification and from SkillSelect that my EOI has been removed. I was unable to post in the morning I was not connected through internet.
> I was hoping for a direct grant but could not believe in my wildest dream that it would be a direct grant.
> 
> One thing that I did is that I have not uploaded Form 80. So, in my opinion it is not mandatory but if you have traveled extensively and have multiple
> PCC then you should keep it ready.
> Also front load all your documents if possible just like mainak had suggested in his post.
> 
> I would mention few names that have been a guiding light in terms of advice and suggestions _shel,espresso,Bbay2Oz,anj1976,tryingaustralia,Ausmaan,sunnyboi, MilanPS, lovetosmack ,prseeker,MaxTheWolf,mainak. Forgive me if I had missed some names.
> 
> Above all reading previous threads in detail by veteran members helped a lot.
> 
> They have directly and indirectly helped lots of peoples freely what migration agents are supposed to do by taking hefty fees.
> 
> I would like to thank each and every member of this wonderful forum and wish people who are expecting their grants to get a direct grant.
> 
> :first::first:


----------



## arjunsydney

eva-aus1 said:


> congrats Arjun. enjoy the moment..also i think 5 is lucky for you ..most of the dates on ur timeline ends with 5 ..
> 
> all the best for the next steps ..
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Thanks eva-aus1. I wish for your speedy grant. Yes, you are correct my lucky number is 5. You are only 1 week away from grant as per the trend. I think they are closing the process of grant under 13 weeks at the max.


----------



## maq_qatar

arjunsydney said:


> Thanks maq_qatar a lot.
> I closely followed your grant timelines.Your visa lodge to medical refereed to 2nd visa fees payment.


Hope now you can decide which city to move.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sumy08

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> FYI...
> What is the difference between Surname and Last Name?
> 
> • The surname of a person is his family name, and is shared by all members of the family, dead or alive
> 
> • In western world, surname is also referred to as family name or last name, and is placed after the name given to a kid at birth
> 
> • However, in Chinese and Japanese cultures, surname is not placed at last, and comes before the real name of a person, which is what confuses many people.
> 
> • In such circumstances, surname is not the last name but becomes the first name of a person
> 
> Read more: Difference Between Surname and Last Name


Hi dear,

Don't worry, even I don't have a surname and my family name column in passport is empty. I have travelled abroad many times without any problems whatsoever.

I have even got my 189 Visa successfully without any issues.

In my case also my surname is not mentioned anywhere from my birth and same would continue.

So please go ahead and file your visa.


----------



## maq_qatar

sumy08 said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Don't worry, even I don't have a surname and my family name column in passport is empty. I have travelled abroad many times without any problems whatsoever.
> 
> I have even got my 189 Visa successfully without any issues.
> 
> In my case also my surname is not mentioned anywhere from my birth and same would continue.
> 
> So please go ahead and file your visa.


Same with me, no issues even i too got grant.

When you fill first page of evisa you will know what you need to write in family name without asking any query on forum.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## padmakarrao

arjunsydney said:


> Thanks mah. Wish you speedy grant.


Congrats Arjun. Best wishes for your bright and happy future in Oz.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## besthar

*Need Email Id*

Hi Guys, 

Can someone help me with the Immi E-Mail id , that I can contact to check on the Grant Letter. 

Thanks.


----------



## austrailadream

*Tax slips*

Guys, is it a must to upload tax slips? I have uploaded employment certs, pay slips and detailed reference letters from seniors and peers. 

If so, I need to translate them to English.


----------



## arjunsydney

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats Arjun. Best wishes for your bright and happy future in Oz.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks padmakarrao for your wishes.


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

Today I noticed following changes in my immi account:

Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant(This Link appeared)

Some Documents have requested mentioned against them. So my question is wether its a sign of CO allotment or am I just being desperate? 

Cheers
Dev


----------



## venus9

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Today I noticed following changes in my immi account:
> 
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant(This Link appeared)
> 
> Some Documents have requested mentioned against them. So my question is wether its a sign of CO allotment or am I just being desperate?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Hi Dev,

The usual cycle of hope I suppose! All of us waiting desperately for a sign of movement on our applications. 
In my case these Character assessment link appeared after I uploaded my Form 80 4 weeks ago and I thought exactly like you until I read on this forum that many have encountered it and is likely a system response!

Based on your timelines though you should be hearing from DIBP shortly, hopefully a direct grant!

Cheers


----------



## bigdaddy

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Today I noticed following changes in my immi account:
> 
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant(This Link appeared)
> 
> Some Documents have requested mentioned against them. So my question is wether its a sign of CO allotment or am I just being desperate?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


You got a case officer assigned. The Status Requested means the CO is requesting for additional documents. Expect an email from CO by today or tomorrow. 

Can you tell us which documents are requested.


----------



## nitin mudaliar

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Today I noticed following changes in my immi account:
> 
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant(This Link appeared)
> 
> Some Documents have requested mentioned against them. So my question is wether its a sign of CO allotment or am I just being desperate?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


I think you are heading in the directions


----------



## kalyan1

Hi all,

I just have received the grant email. 

Thanks for all your help guys.

Regards,
Chitti


----------



## eva-aus1

Ha..I got a new section in my online application , admin form documents , but with no attachment .. all of you have that already...?I believe it was not there for me before?? 

Pardon me if it is already there and was just not noticed by me only... 

thks,
Eva


----------



## eva-aus1

congrats Chitti .. 189 or 190?

tks,
Eva


kalyan1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just have received the grant email.
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys.
> 
> Regards,
> Chitti


----------



## kalyan1

eva-aus1 said:


> congrats chitti .. 189 or 190?
> 
> Tks,
> eva



189


----------



## amitferns

kalyan1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just have received the grant email.
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys.
> 
> Regards,
> Chitti


Congrats.


----------



## amitferns

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Today I noticed following changes in my immi account:
> 
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant(This Link appeared)
> 
> Some Documents have requested mentioned against them. So my question is wether its a sign of CO allotment or am I just being desperate?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Did you upload form 80. This link appeared for me when I uploaded form 80 almost 2months ago. It means nothing.


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



kalyan1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just have received the grant email.
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys.
> 
> Regards,
> Chitti


Congrats mate! All the best to you!


----------



## jimmyhendrix

kalyan1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just have received the grant email.
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys.
> 
> Regards,
> Chitti


Congratulations Chitti!!! Another Junite!!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix

eva-aus1 said:


> Ha..I got a new section in my online application , admin form documents , but with no attachment .. all of you have that already...?I believe it was not there for me before??
> 
> Pardon me if it is already there and was just not noticed by me only...
> 
> thks,
> Eva


Yep... it's been there since the upgrade


----------



## mah

kalyan1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just have received the grant email.
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys.
> 
> Regards,
> Chitti



Congrattssss


----------



## retake

kalyan1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just have received the grant email.
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys.
> 
> Regards,
> Chitti


Congrats Chitti! 

Just want to ask, is your job code 261313 (Software Engineer)? Just wanna check the trend on our jobcode. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sevnik0202

bigdaddy said:


> You got a case officer assigned. The Status Requested means the CO is requesting for additional documents. Expect an email from CO by today or tomorrow.
> 
> Can you tell us which documents are requested.


Sure I will.


----------



## sevnik0202

amitferns said:


> Did you upload form 80. This link appeared for me when I uploaded form 80 almost 2months ago. It means nothing.


Mate I have not uploaded form 80. And the given status is only under my wifes name. Secondly did your status of documents changed to requested once you uploaded form 80?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## arunm86

eva-aus1 said:


> Ha..I got a new section in my online application , admin form documents , but with no attachment .. all of you have that already...?I believe it was not there for me before??
> 
> Pardon me if it is already there and was just not noticed by me only...
> 
> thks,
> Eva


Hi Eva,

Refer to this document from DIBP.

http://www.immi.gov.au/helptexts/en/online-account/qrg/update_passport_details.pdf


----------



## amitferns

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate I have not uploaded form 80. And the given status is only under my wifes name. Secondly did your status of documents changed to requested once you uploaded form 80?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


No if the status is showing requested then CO has asked you for it. Did you get a mail too? Check your correspondence link.


----------



## sevnik0202

amitferns said:


> No if the status is showing requested then CO has asked you for it. Did you get a mail too? Check your correspondence link.


I have applied through an agent maybe he might have got an email. When I check in the correspondence section it says no correspondence. Will talk to my agent soon.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## bigdaddy

Called DIBP (+61 1300364613) and got connected to agent from Sydney office after 1.5 hrs of waiting.... After verifying the details like passport, TRN, email address, country of citizenship, DOB she pulled up the application. 

*I have been allocated a CO from Adelaide team on 20th August * and have to wait for the CO to initiate correspondence if more information is required, else the application will be finalized within the 3 months timelines or even earlier depending on CO workload. She did mention the workload is quite heavy generally for all processing teams. 


From the conversation it appears, the case are assigned automatically by the system. Until 19th August mine was in Queue.


----------



## maq_qatar

besthar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone help me with the Immi E-Mail id , that I can contact to check on the Grant Letter.
> 
> Thanks.


Did you tried VEVO by your TRN id

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## besthar

maq_qatar said:


> Did you tried VEVO by your TRN id
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


TRN is currently not working in VEVO...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## imranrk

bigdaddy said:


> Called DIBP (+61 1300364613) and got connected to agent from Sydney office after 1.5 hrs of waiting.... After verifying the details like passport, TRN, email address, country of citizenship, DOB she pulled up the application.
> 
> *I have been allocated a CO from Adelaide team on 20th August * and have to wait for the CO to initiate correspondence if more information is required, else the application will be finalized within the 3 months timelines or even earlier depending on CO workload. She did mention the workload is quite heavy generally for all processing teams.
> 
> 
> From the conversation it appears, the case are assigned automatically by the system. Until 19th August mine was in Queue.


congrats for the CO allocation!! You are the first one I came across from July batch. All the best :thumb:


----------



## nitin mudaliar

imranrk said:


> congrats for the CO allocation!! You are the first one I came across from July batch. All the best :thumb:


Is it for subclass 189 or 190

Rgds


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

Finally I have a CO working on my case. Will update all about CO details once my agent forwards me the email.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## dixiechic

Hi everyone....

I lodged my visa application and now I cannot access the link for "Organise your medical examination". It keeps saying your request cannot be processed now. Please try again later. I have tried several times over several days but its still showing the same message. 

I still dont have a CO allotted so I dont know whom to contact. Can someone pls help me?


Thanks.


----------



## mimo88

Hi All,

I need your expert view on my case. My Mara agent (y-axis) says that my case is possible as ACS would recognise my qualification as ICT major and your exp wouldn't be considered as they are before your qualification. I dont need to claim points against my skillset as I am making to 60 points without that. They also say that all your experience would be considered by State sponsorship and DIAC from starting irrespective of your graduation. 

I am bit confused and need advise. Do I trust them and go for it ?

Can anyone clarify below points;

1. Will ACS give +ve report in my case. 
2. If yes, and I dont claim points for my skillset and still make it to 60 points, will DIAC grant me VISA ?

Study :
1 Year Diploma in IT completed in the year 2002.
3 year BCA completed in the year 2013 - Full Time

CERTIFICATIONS & TECHNICAL TRAININGS:

•	VMware Certified Professional – DCV (VCP 510) - 2014
•	VMware Certified Professional - DCV (VCP 410) - 2009
•	VMware Certified Associate – Cloud (VCAC510) - 2013
•	VMware Certified Associate – DCV (VCAD510) - 2013
•	VMware Certified Associate – WFM (VCAW510) - 2013
•	Citrix XenApp Server 6.0 Administration Training attended - 2011
•	Microsoft official training on Windows Client 7 - 2009
•	ITIL Foundation V3- 2009

Experience:

1. Oct 2004 - November 2006 (2 Years 2 month) - Systems Administrator ()
2. Nov 2006 - July 2007 (8 months) - Customer service executive (NON IT)
3. Aug 2007 - Dec 2007 (5 Months) - Customer Care Executive (NON IT)
4. Jan 2008 - Feb 2009 (1 Year) - Sr Technical Support Specialist
5. Feb 2009 - May 2011 (2 Years 3 months) - Systems administrator 2
6. May 2011 - Present (3 Years 3 months) - Assistant Manager IT

Thanking in advance
mimo88


----------



## nitin mudaliar

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Finally I have a CO working on my case. Will update all about CO details once my agent forwards me the email.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Congrats


----------



## 189

dixiechic said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> I lodged my visa application and now I cannot access the link for "Organise your medical examination". It keeps saying your request cannot be processed now. Please try again later. I have tried several times over several days but its still showing the same message.
> 
> I still dont have a CO allotted so I dont know whom to contact. Can someone pls help me?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



It took me 1 day to appear all the links and my link was working correctly in IE 8.0
I had many errors/issues while using firefox and Chrome. 

You may try IE 8.0


----------



## nitin mudaliar

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Finally I have a CO working on my case. Will update all about CO details once my agent forwards me the email.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Congrats dude


----------



## Hunter85

mimo88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need your expert view on my case. My Mara agent (y-axis) says that my case is possible as ACS would recognise my qualification as ICT major and your exp wouldn't be considered as they are before your qualification. I dont need to claim points against my skillset as I am making to 60 points without that. They also say that all your experience would be considered by State sponsorship and DIAC from starting irrespective of your graduation.
> 
> I am bit confused and need advise. Do I trust them and go for it ?
> 
> Can anyone clarify below points;
> 
> 1. Will ACS give +ve report in my case.
> 2. If yes, and I dont claim points for my skillset and still make it to 60 points, will DIAC grant me VISA ?
> 
> Study :
> 1 Year Diploma in IT completed in the year 2002.
> 3 year BCA completed in the year 2013 - Full Time
> 
> CERTIFICATIONS & TECHNICAL TRAININGS:
> 
> •	VMware Certified Professional – DCV (VCP 510) - 2014
> •	VMware Certified Professional - DCV (VCP 410) - 2009
> •	VMware Certified Associate – Cloud (VCAC510) - 2013
> •	VMware Certified Associate – DCV (VCAD510) - 2013
> •	VMware Certified Associate – WFM (VCAW510) - 2013
> •	Citrix XenApp Server 6.0 Administration Training attended - 2011
> •	Microsoft official training on Windows Client 7 - 2009
> •	ITIL Foundation V3- 2009
> 
> Experience:
> 
> 1. Oct 2004 - November 2006 (2 Years 2 month) - Systems Administrator ()
> 2. Nov 2006 - July 2007 (8 months) - Customer service executive (NON IT)
> 3. Aug 2007 - Dec 2007 (5 Months) - Customer Care Executive (NON IT)
> 4. Jan 2008 - Feb 2009 (1 Year) - Sr Technical Support Specialist
> 5. Feb 2009 - May 2011 (2 Years 3 months) - Systems administrator 2
> 6. May 2011 - Present (3 Years 3 months) - Assistant Manager IT
> 
> Thanking in advance
> mimo88


Your agent is right, you can get a positive assessment but you cant claim points for work experience. With your certifications I believe any state would sponsor you as they dont care if your experience is post graduate or not.


----------



## 189

I trust my medical docs are uploaded by the relevant authority because i see following message now.

Sign of progress i guess 

"Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."


----------



## sevnik0202

nitin mudaliar said:


> Congrats dude


Thanks Nitin


----------



## Vasu G

189 said:


> I trust my medical docs are uploaded by the relevant authority because i see following message now.
> 
> Sign of progress i guess
> 
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."


Yup. Mine is showing the same..


----------



## 189

Vasu G said:


> Yup. Mine is showing the same..


Excellent, time to update signature .. lol
Now waiting for Police Clarence Cert


----------



## gsingh

Hi Friends,

Congratulations to all who got grants. Cheers. 

I have two queries.

1. My eVisa shows "Travel Document" as recommended. Do I need to upload my passport again as I have already uploaded it under other categories.

2. My university gave me attested photo copies of my mark sheets saying " Attested by...university" as transcripts (my original mark sheets are already in english). Do I need to upload them as I have already uploaded notary attested mark sheets.

Thanks


----------



## mimo88

Hunter85 said:


> Your agent is right, you can get a positive assessment but you cant claim points for work experience. With your certifications I believe any state would sponsor you as they dont care if your experience is post graduate or not.


Thank you very much Hunter85 for your input. 

I have below queries ;

1. As I will not claim any points against my skillset; Do I still show my exp during EOI, SS filing or not ?
2. How does DIAC take up my case ? Do they follow ACS and State sponsorship results ?

Thanking you in advance.
mimo88


----------



## dixiechic

189 said:


> It took me 1 day to appear all the links and my link was working correctly in IE 8.0
> I had many errors/issues while using firefox and Chrome.
> 
> You may try IE 8.0





Hi...I am using Safari browser. Will try with IE 8. Thanks.


----------



## IndigoKKing

lovetosmack said:


> How can South Indians not have surnames ? Can you mention if you know someone, may be someone famous. I can explain you how it works. I hope you are not getting confused between last name & surname concept.


Lot of South Indians have no surnames. Somehow, the rest of India has very little knowledge of the South Indian culture, but that happens in a large country like India.

Notwithstanding the original query, here are some famous names for you:

Karunanidhi, real name - Dakshinamurthy s/o Muthuvel. In some documents, the name will appear as Muthuvel Dakshinamurthy

Kamal Haasan, real name - Parthasarathy s/o Srinivasan. In some documents, the name will appear as Srinivasan Parthasarathy

They don't have surnames. Nor last names. The 'family name' is usually father's given name, which means the 'family name' changes for each generation.


----------



## nickzhangnan

bigdaddy said:


> Called DIBP (+61 ) and got connected to agent from Sydney office after 1.5 hrs of waiting.... After verifying the details like passport, TRN, email address, country of citizenship, DOB she pulled up the application. I have been allocated a CO from Adelaide team on 20th August and have to wait for the CO to initiate correspondence if more information is required, else the application will be finalized within the 3 months timelines or even earlier depending on CO workload. She did mention the workload is quite heavy generally for all processing teams. From the conversation it appears, the case are assigned automatically by the system. Until 19th August mine was in Queue.


Hi mate,
Is this phone number tel:+61 1300364613 different than +61 131881? Can we get more information from this line?

Nick

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## jumpingkangaroo

*Visa Fees Paid*

Just got the message that visa fees have been paid through my ICICI travel forex (AUD) card.

My timelines are as follows 

Applied for EA assessment - Aug 13 

IELTS 05/04/2014 - L-8 R-7.5 W-7 S-7 - overall - 7.5

EA +ve Assessment - Anzsco 233512 - 15/july/2014

Applied for EOI (65 Points) - 25/july/2014

Invite Received - 11/Aug/2014

Visa lodged - 26/08/2014

CO - ??? ,Grant - ???

And now since a long wait begins, we need to be in touch with each other


----------



## manU22

_Please see inline. Questions are welcome_



gsingh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Congratulations to all who got grants. Cheers.
> 
> I have two queries.
> 
> 1. My eVisa shows "Travel Document" as recommended. Do I need to upload my passport again as I have already uploaded it under other categories.
> *manU22: Yes*
> 
> 2. My university gave me attested photo copies of my mark sheets saying " Attested by...university" as transcripts (my original mark sheets are already in english). Do I need to upload them as I have already uploaded notary attested mark sheets.
> *Not needed, you can submit the one which u sent to ACS which I think is referred by as "tory attested mark shets"*
> Thanks


----------



## bigdaddy

imranrk said:


> congrats for the CO allocation!! You are the first one I came across from July batch. All the best :thumb:


Thanks Mate



nitin mudaliar said:


> Is it for subclass 189 or 190
> 
> Rgds


Its in my Signature - Its 189




nickzhangnan said:


> Hi mate,
> Is this phone number tel:+61 1300364613 different than +61 131881? Can we get more information from this line?
> 
> Nick
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum



Yes, thats the number I used.... be prepared to wait on the call for 1.5hrs ++ with background music and male and female voice taking turns to provide information, MARA, Credit Card Payments, Documents, Online Application etc..... actually the information list is quite huge... guess around 15 unique information played in loop...you won't get bored for the first 30 minutes..... I called them around mid-time..


----------



## kalyan1

retake said:


> Congrats Chitti!
> 
> Just want to ask, is your job code 261313 (Software Engineer)? Just wanna check the trend on our jobcode. Thanks in advance.


Yes my job code is 261313


----------



## manU22

IndigoKKing said:


> Lot of South Indians have no surnames. Somehow, the rest of India has very little knowledge of the South Indian culture, but that happens in a large country like India.
> 
> Notwithstanding the original query, here are some famous names for you:
> 
> Karunanidhi, real name - Dakshinamurthy s/o Muthuvel. In some documents, the name will appear as Muthuvel Dakshinamurthy
> 
> Kamal Haasan, real name - Parthasarathy s/o Srinivasan. In some documents, the name will appear as Srinivasan Parthasarathy
> 
> They don't have surnames. Nor last names. The 'family name' is usually father's given name, which means the 'family name' changes for each generation.


Indigo is right and they have patronymic names. One more example is Vidya Balan.


----------



## Vasu G

jumpingkangaroo said:


> Just got the message that visa fees have been paid through my ICICI travel forex (AUD) card.
> 
> My timelines are as follows
> 
> Applied for EA assessment - Aug 13
> 
> IELTS 05/04/2014 - L-8 R-7.5 W-7 S-7 - overall - 7.5
> 
> EA +ve Assessment - Anzsco 233512 - 15/july/2014
> 
> Applied for EOI (65 Points) - 25/july/2014
> 
> Invite Received - 11/Aug/2014
> 
> Visa lodged - 26/08/2014
> 
> CO - ??? ,Grant - ???
> 
> And now since a long wait begins, we need to be in touch with each other


Welcome to the forum buddy !!

Yes. The long wait begins. I am into 3rd week now.


----------



## kimh

Vasu G said:


> Welcome to the forum buddy !!
> 
> Yes. The long wait begins. I am into 3rd week now.


Welcome to the group!

Were you able to generate a HAP id. My agent says there is some issue going on and the health check organisation links are not available. Still waiting for a referral letter from him.


----------



## jumpingkangaroo

kimh said:


> Welcome to the group!
> 
> Were you able to generate a HAP id. My agent says there is some issue going on and the health check organisation links are not available. Still waiting for a referral letter from him.


Thanx guys....

My agent is worse .... has asked me to wait for CO to proceed with meds and PCC


----------



## Vasu G

kimh said:


> Welcome to the group!
> 
> Were you able to generate a HAP id. My agent says there is some issue going on and the health check organisation links are not available. Still waiting for a referral letter from him.


I am able to generate from the moment I lodged. This glitch might be because of the system outage/updates, which were made on Sat & Sun. Nothing to worry. 

It will be available soon...Ask him to keep checking or ask him for the credentials so that you can do it yourself.

Please update your Signature...


----------



## bigdaddy

Blue Bird said:


> bigdaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its all cosmetic change as part of the maintainance...... this was my post earlier in the thread....
> 
> Its amazing
> you have lodged your visa on 17th July and Co assigned on 20th August
> 
> Deep and GArry,
> Be ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate.... hoping for the best....
> 
> I am sure all of the July applicants should have a CO assigned.... ... there weren't any 190 invites in June due to the cap but visa lodgements by applicants who received their invites earlier... and July 190 applicants started receiving their invites in thick only by 15th July ( mainly from South Australia) but not like 189 which sent out 2500 invites on 14th July.... so the calculation is there must be more 189 visa lodgements in July than 190....
> 
> with june applicants getting their grants in quick speed due to 3 months timelines... its time july enters the race at the bottom.... July 189 should expect a 2 months timelines per logic
Click to expand...


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

maq_qatar said:


> Same with me, no issues even i too got grant.
> 
> When you fill first page of evisa you will know what you need to write in family name without asking any query on forum.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks mate!


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

sumy08 said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Don't worry, even I don't have a surname and my family name column in passport is empty. I have travelled abroad many times without any problems whatsoever.
> 
> I have even got my 189 Visa successfully without any issues.
> 
> In my case also my surname is not mentioned anywhere from my birth and same would continue.
> 
> So please go ahead and file your visa.


Thanks !!


----------



## Varikuti

Hi All,

I got my Grant y'day. Thanks all for your support.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congrats to everyone who got their grants today !!! Beginning of a new journey ...All the best ... Enjoy the moment.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## 189

Varikuti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant y'day. Thanks all for your support.


Heartiest congratulations, can you please share your timelines.


----------



## austrailadream

Varikuti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant y'day. Thanks all for your support.


Congrats!!!

A question; At one point on this forum you said you uploaded documents in b/w. Was there any concern from CO about it? Were they certified copies or just plain copies? 


Also, to others, I have not seen on immigration website differentiating color and b/w copies. What all written is, submit certified copies of your original documents. Then, where this story of color copy w/o attestation and b/w attestation is coming from? Sorry, if I have missed something in the middle.


----------



## 189

jumpingkangaroo said:


> Thanx guys....
> 
> My agent is worse .... has asked me to wait for CO to proceed with meds and PCC



I recommend try to pursue your agent and get those things done ahead for speedy grant.


----------



## retake

Varikuti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant y'day. Thanks all for your support.



Congratulations! 

May we ask your jobcode and the date you lodged your visa? 189 or 190?  This will help us on the grant trends  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mah

Varikuti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant y'day. Thanks all for your support.



many many congratulations, please share your timelines


----------



## eva-aus1

congrats .. pls share you timeliness... 189/190 ??

tks,
Eva



Varikuti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant y'day. Thanks all for your support.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Varikuti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant y'day. Thanks all for your support.


Congratulations!!! Please do share your timelines....


----------



## 189

eva-aus1 said:


> congrats .. pls share you timeliness... 189/190 ??
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Looking at current trend and your timeline, you should get grant soon within a week or 2 max!


----------



## jumpingkangaroo

Thanx 189 ... I did try once, and he said, they have a special dedicated gateway where in all his applications are done and that he cannot share the credentials to that. 

As far as PCC is concerned, what documents are needed if we apply online in the PSK. Our address on the passport is our current residential address and my wife has renewed her passport just last year with all details updated like surname etc etc ....

Also will that PCC be acceptable in my docs that are uploaded.

Thanx for the support guys ... If at all I knew about his forum before :Cry::Cry:


----------



## jumpingkangaroo

I mean ... for PCC ... do we need a referral letter with an ID


----------



## venus9

Varikuti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant y'day. Thanks all for your support.


Congrats mate! all the best to you.

For others who are waiting for Varikuti's timelines, I looked through his earlier posts!! 189 applicant lodged Visa on 7-June. (i couldn't wait for a response from Varikuti )

Cheers


----------



## anandc

All 189ers should update their signatures and the excelsheet, i see the 190 group guys quiet diligent about the same.., it would help everyone, also i haven't seen any updates on the excel for anyone who might have been allocated a CO as well, it's hard to believe no COs are getting allocated while we see grants every other day


----------



## amitferns

Varikuti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant y'day. Thanks all for your support.


Congrats.


----------



## Varikuti

mah said:


> many many congratulations, please share your timelines


Submitted 189 thru online on 7th,June 2014. Direct grant on 25th, August. No news/mail on CO allocation. 

Uploaded all the required docs upfront.


----------



## amitferns

Varikuti said:


> Submitted 189 thru online on 7th,June 2014. Direct grant on 25th, August. No news/mail on CO allocation.
> 
> Uploaded all the required docs upfront.


The dates are getting closer. Hope by next week our wait gets over too.


----------



## Varikuti

mah said:


> many many congratulations, please share your timelines





retake said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> May we ask your jobcode and the date you lodged your visa? 189 or 190?  This will help us on the grant trends  Thanks in advance.



Its 189 Visa and is for software engineer.


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys,

Can anyone tell me if birth certificate are required and if its not available is there any other documents which we can provide instead of Birth certificate ?

Thanks
mimo88


----------



## kimh

Vasu G said:


> I am able to generate from the moment I lodged. This glitch might be because of the system outage/updates, which were made on Sat & Sun. Nothing to worry.
> 
> It will be available soon...Ask him to keep checking or ask him for the credentials so that you can do it yourself.
> 
> Please update your Signature...


Could be....waiting for now. 

I am using the android app. Cant even see the signatures. Will update soon


----------



## Varikuti

eva-aus1 said:


> congrats .. pls share you timeliness... 189/190 ??
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Hi Eva,

I have lodged on June 7th, 2014 with 60 points. Uploaded all the documents upfront. Medicals are done on 23rd, May, 2014. 

Direct grant on 25th Aug.

As per your timelines, I guess you will get your direct grant on early next week. All the very best.


----------



## renuka123

Hi,

Is it possible to change the status from single to engaged for an ongoing application?? I am getting married in October and may apply for a spouse visa later. Is it advisable to intimate that I am engaged now?


----------



## 189

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if birth certificate are required and if its not available is there any other documents which we can provide instead of Birth certificate ?
> 
> Thanks
> mimo88


Nope: I my self dont have birth cert and took a letter from Indian Embassy to validate birth date against my birth-date mention in passport .

As long as there is reference to birth date proof it is enough, i have seen someone in the forum submitted their 10th certificate that has Birth date.




anandc said:


> All 189ers should update their signatures and the excelsheet, i see the 190 group guys quiet diligent about the same.., it would help everyone, also i haven't seen any updates on the excel for anyone who might have been allocated a CO as well, it's hard to believe no COs are getting allocated while we see grants every other day



Which excel .. Where is the excel?


----------



## TheExpatriate

renuka123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to change the status from single to engaged for an ongoing application?? I am getting married in October and may apply for a spouse visa later. Is it advisable to intimate that I am engaged now?


highly recommended. Fill Form 1022 and submit it


----------



## kimh

jumpingkangaroo said:


> I mean ... for PCC ... do we need a referral letter with an ID


No...u need it for Meds - a HAP id or Trn id


----------



## anandc

> Which excel .. Where is the excel?


Scroll a few pages,or search and you would find it in many signatures, posts etc


----------



## fmasaud84

Got my grant yesterday for 189


----------



## arunm86

anandc said:


> Scroll a few pages,or search and you would find it in many signatures, posts etc


For those who are looking for the visa tracker sheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## amar09

Hi all,

I have been a silent follower of this forum. Indeed forum posts have helped me a lot.
We have lodged our Visa on 1st August 2014. Done with PCC n medicals.

Would like to be in touch with all you guys.


----------



## TheExpatriate

fmasaud84 said:


> Got my grant yesterday for 189


where is the enthusiasm man??????? that's it?


----------



## amitferns

fmasaud84 said:


> Got my grant yesterday for 189


Wow....that was a really long wait. Congrats.


----------



## amar09

Hi jumpingkangaroo,
For PCC u would require
1. Visa invitation copy.
2. Visa lodged summary which list all the applicants along with you.
N other docs like passport, address proof, etc.


----------



## sing_sl

Hi All,

I need a request letter from department to apply for police clearance in Singapore. Could someone please let me know how to call them? I couldn't find any number to call from outside AZ in their website.

Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sing_sl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need a request letter from department to apply for police clearance in Singapore. Could someone please let me know how to call them? I couldn't find any number to call from outside AZ in their website.
> 
> Thanks.


email your CO


----------



## eva-aus1

Hopefully .. :fingerscrossed:

all the best for a speedy grant compared to unlucky June 189 guys..

tks,
Eva..


189 said:


> Looking at current trend and your timeline, you should get grant soon within a week or 2 max!


----------



## mimo88

189 said:


> Nope: I my self dont have birth cert and took a letter from Indian Embassy to validate birth date against my birth-date mention in passport .
> 
> As long as there is reference to birth date proof it is enough, i have seen someone in the forum submitted their 10th certificate that has Birth date.


Thanks ... but what is the process of getting a letter from indian embassy to validate birth date mentioned in passport ?


----------



## ashokmulchandani

Hi Guys I could find one more relevant spreadsheet 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/18d1OUvt_9wyGxVrUu-12aoo8evhMKwGFHrf2smAaoU4/edit?pli=1#gid=0

I guess it helps


----------



## Varikuti

189 said:


> Nope: I my self dont have birth cert and took a letter from Indian Embassy to validate birth date against my birth-date mention in passport .
> 
> As long as there is reference to birth date proof it is enough, i have seen someone in the forum submitted their 10th certificate that has Birth date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which excel .. Where is the excel?


You can show your 10th certificate as birth certificate.


----------



## mimo88

Varikuti said:


> You can show your 10th certificate as birth certificate.


Thanks Varikuti


----------



## cancerianlrules

Varikuti said:


> You can show your 10th certificate as birth certificate.


But what if there is no DOB on it?


----------



## 189

mimo88 said:


> Thanks ... but what is the process of getting a letter from indian embassy to validate birth date mentioned in passport ?


I simply walk-in to Indian Embassy and requested to validate my date of birth.
Filled a form paid $25 fees and got a letter within 3 working days. the letter also says my parents name same as in passport.
Indirectly helping me (if i wish to apply their dependent visa)

fyi, That time i was out of India.


----------



## mimo88

Hi 

Can anyone let me know if provisional degree certificate is enough to ACS ? I am awaiting for my degree certificate and university says it may take time. So can i start with ACS and if required I can provide orginal degree certificate at later stage may during EOI/SS ?

Kindly suggest

thanks
mimo88


----------



## 189

jumpingkangaroo said:


> Thanx 189 ... I did try once, and he said, they have a special dedicated gateway where in all his applications are done and that he cannot share the credentials to that.
> 
> As far as PCC is concerned, what documents are needed if we apply online in the PSK. Our address on the passport is our current residential address and my wife has renewed her passport just last year with all details updated like surname etc etc ....
> 
> Also will that PCC be acceptable in my docs that are uploaded.
> 
> Thanx for the support guys ... If at all I knew about his forum before :Cry::Cry:


In theory for indian PCC visa lodge with all applicant name are required.
But I have seen people getting Indian PCC ahead of their Invite by visiting police station personally and finding their way out. It must be dependent on cities I guess. 

"dedicated gateway".. bull s*** fooling business

If I would be you, I will visit police station and try out other means of getting it.


----------



## 189

amar09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum. Indeed forum posts have helped me a lot.
> We have lodged our Visa on 1st August 2014. Done with PCC n medicals.
> 
> Would like to be in touch with all you guys.


thanks keep in touch. We all can coordinate our future support to one another while living in OZ


----------



## 189

sing_sl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need a request letter from department to apply for police clearance in Singapore. Could someone please let me know how to call them? I couldn't find any number to call from outside AZ in their website.
> 
> Thanks.


Bro. .. just take print of your invite that should bare all applicant names and walk in at Singapore Police force block D in Cantonment Complex.

That worked like a charm!


----------



## tomato_juice

Only one grant today? :yawn:


----------



## manU22

mimo88 said:


> Thanks ... but what is the process of getting a letter from indian embassy to validate birth date mentioned in passport ?


Hi Mimo,

Its completely alright if you dont have a birth certificate. I was also asked by the CO for it but I replied that I dont have and to consider PAN Card, 10th marksheet, Driving license as evidence which were considered and my application was approved. I have sent these (10th, Driving License and PAN) for myself and my spouse. Adhaar is also considered if you have one.

-manu


----------



## manU22

mimo88 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone let me know if provisional degree certificate is enough to ACS ? I am awaiting for my degree certificate and university says it may take time. So can i start with ACS and if required I can provide orginal degree certificate at later stage may during EOI/SS ?
> 
> Kindly suggest
> 
> thanks
> mimo88


Yes you can, you send along your marksheet/s which is enough.


----------



## mimo88

manU22 said:


> Hi Mimo,
> 
> Its completely alright if you dont have a birth certificate. I was also asked by the CO for it but I replied that I dont have and to consider PAN Card, 10th marksheet, Driving license as evidence which were considered and my application was approved. I have sent these (10th, Driving License and PAN) for myself and my spouse. Adhaar is also considered if you have one.
> 
> -manu


Thanks Manu

Can anyone let me know if provisional degree certificate is enough for ACS review ? I am awaiting for my degree certificate and university says it may take time. So can i start with ACS and if required I can provide original degree certificate at later stage may during EOI/SS ?

Kindly suggest

thanks
mimo88


----------



## manU22

mimo88 said:


> Thanks Manu
> 
> Can anyone let me know if provisional degree certificate is enough for ACS review ? I am awaiting for my degree certificate and university says it may take time. So can i start with ACS and if required I can provide original degree certificate at later stage may during EOI/SS ?
> 
> Kindly suggest
> 
> thanks
> mimo88


Yes you can, you send along your marksheet/s which is enough.


----------



## jumpingkangaroo

189 said:


> In theory for indian PCC visa lodge with all applicant name are required.


Thanks 189, amar09 and kimh .... Just a doubt, maybe stupid, is the visa lodge statement nothing but a receipt with all applicant names 

Because thats what I got along with the EOI when i asked my agent.

Thanks a ton guys ... shall go ahead with PCC atleast for now


----------



## mimo88

manU22 said:


> Yes you can, you send along your marksheet/s which is enough.


great : Thanks Manu ... Cheers


----------



## kimh

I think so...because thats what I got from my agent too and mine is a perfectionist kind of a guy. So that Application summary and Invitation Letter are enough I guess...besides the address proof.


----------



## jhp

Hello friends, 

I am about to lodge my eVisa 190 application, I have a doubt about documents to be uploaded

- Would black and white notarized scan work?
OR
- Would original color scanned copies work?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## remya2013

I have few doubts regarding 189 visa lodging:

1) Do we need to take color photo copy / black n white copy of all the documents
2) Is notarization mandatory for all documents
3) In case of absence of company reference letters, shall I use the same statutory declaration used for ACS
4) Any idea how long it will take to get PCC in pune , India

5) We are claiming spouse skills, is employment reference letter , payslips..etc are required for spouse also. Or only ACS outcome is sufficient


----------



## sevnik0202

jhp said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am about to lodge my eVisa 190 application, I have a doubt about documents to be uploaded
> 
> - Would black and white notarized scan work?
> OR
> - Would original color scanned copies work?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi HP

Original color scanned copies will work fine.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## jhp

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi HP
> 
> Original color scanned copies will work fine.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Thanks mate!


----------



## johnapones

Hello, 
Happy to know that you got your visa. How did you mention the fact of denied visa on your application form 80. Did you describe this in layman terms?What all document did you uploaded to vet your case. (Visa Rejection Letter, proof of document you submitted etc) or just simple explanation on form 80? Did Case officer asked you anything other than what you mentioned for your visa rejection issue? Thanks for your help. 



visitkangaroos said:


> I have a similar situation. I applied for US Business Visa from my company and it got rejected for similar reason that is the officer felt there is no guarantee that I will return back.
> 
> I will definitely be mentioning about this in Form 80
> 
> Then I was asked to apply by my company after couple of weeks again for US Businees Visa. This time they put me for security check and asked some set of documents like Invite Letter, Resume and a set of questionairre.
> 
> Its a little ironical that US people judge all this stuff in just couple of lines of conversation and without seeing any document.
> 
> Anyways after submitting the documents I got the Visa but it mentioned the word "Clearance Received so and so date" and since it was valid for only one year it has now expired. And the travel eventually never happened.
> 
> Do I need to mention about this, because they don't ask for stamped Visas, but only ask for denied Visa.
> 
> My concern is if this would put me in external check and delay my grant significantly.


----------



## nitin mudaliar

pattern said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I cannot find a threat for all applicants who lodged their visas in August so I am opening one.
> 
> We lodged our visa on the 12th and will get our PCCs tomorrow and have the medicals booked for Thursday (the 21st).
> 
> Hoe this helps.


So how much time did it take for you to receive the PCC initiation letter or mail after you uploading all the docs. I am assuming u uploaded all ur docs on 12 august 2014


----------



## manU22

jhp said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am about to lodge my eVisa 190 application, I have a doubt about documents to be uploaded
> 
> - Would black and white notarized scan work?
> OR
> - Would original color scanned copies work?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Both will work. Color is better.


----------



## manU22

Hi Remya, please see inline. Questions are welcome.



remya2013 said:


> I have few doubts regarding 189 visa lodging:
> 
> 1) Do we need to take color photo copy / black n white copy of all the documents
> *Color scans are better which gives a real look*
> 2) Is notarization mandatory for all documents
> *Notarization is better for all documents which are in black and white, then take a color scan and upload/send*
> 3) In case of absence of company reference letters, shall I use the same statutory declaration used for ACS
> *Its completely alright*
> 4) Any idea how long it will take to get PCC in pune , India
> *Depends on your address mentioned in the passport and current address, if both are same its done in one day. But its case to case*
> 5) We are claiming spouse skills, is employment reference letter , payslips..etc are required for spouse also. Or only ACS outcome is sufficient
> *If claiming spouse skills then all the documents mentioned by you are required*


----------



## jhp

manU22 said:


> Both will work. Color is better.



Thanks manU22!


----------



## remya2013

Thanks manU22.. n Congrats for grant


----------



## sultanshah

Dear brothers, 

I want to discuss one problem with you. I am working as an electrical engineer for a contractor since last 9 months. I report directly to the owner of the company and there is no manager or any middle man. only 5 persons in the company excluding labor and lower staff. The problem is this that owner of the company is not issuing me a reference letter. for salaries they gave me a cross cheque only every month and no payslip. please suggest me what should I do in this problem.

Regards


----------



## amitferns

manU22 said:


> Hi Remya, please see inline. Questions are welcome.


Hi,

If claiming partner skills only acs document is required. No need for all the documents.


----------



## pappu123

Hi All,

I got the grant today... Visa lodgement was done on 11th June 2014.


----------



## tomato_juice

pappu123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the grant today... Visa lodgement was done on 11th June 2014.


189 or 190?


----------



## jimmyhendrix

pappu123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the grant today... Visa lodgement was done on 11th June 2014.


Congratulations!!! All hail the Junites


----------



## mah

pappu123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the grant today... Visa lodgement was done on 11th June 2014.


Thats great, congratsssssss


----------



## anujsoni

pappu123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the grant today... Visa lodgement was done on 11th June 2014.


Congrats dear!!! pl share your timeline


----------



## pappu123

tomato_juice said:


> 189 or 190?


189... Direct grant


----------



## amitferns

pappu123 said:


> 189... Direct grant


Congrats


----------



## remya2013

amitferns said:


> Hi,
> 
> If claiming partner skills only acs document is required. No need for all the documents.


Thanks Amit, Have u claimed spouse skills


----------



## pattern

nitin mudaliar said:


> So how much time did it take for you to receive the PCC initiation letter or mail after you uploading all the docs. I am assuming u uploaded all ur docs on 12 august 2014


In Bulgaria it is a peace of cake to obtain a PCC, you just need to go to the authority building with your birth certificate pay 3 USD and come back the next day to get it.

Medicals are also easy, we could of book them for the same day, but we got sick last week so we had to postpone for this week. Finally we are going to do the medicals tomorrow morning and luckily the only hospital in the entire country that is authorized to do those examinations is just opposite my office building.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

IELTS (7.5)/ ANZSCO Code 232611/ Total Points 60 / EOI 04-May-2014 / Visa Lodged : 04 August 2014 / Fee paid : 04 August 2014 / Document uploaded : 04 August 2014 / Visa Type 189 / awaiting further response from Immigration department


----------



## nitin mudaliar

amar09 said:


> Hi jumpingkangaroo,
> For PCC u would require
> 1. Visa invitation copy.
> 2. Visa lodged summary which list all the applicants along with you.
> N other docs like passport, address proof, etc.


Hey Amar,

Do you also need CID clearance also alongwith the PCC that we apply at PSK in India?


----------



## eva-aus1

Congrats .. Congrats.. 

God bless!!Enjoy your Day!!

tks,
Eva

..


pappu123 said:


> 189... Direct grant


----------



## amitferns

remya2013 said:


> Thanks Amit, Have u claimed spouse skills


Yes. I have.


----------



## tomato_juice

*eva-aus1* I've noticed that you're so a positively emotional lady.  I imagine it's extremely hard to predict your reaction the day you will be visa granted.


----------



## nitin mudaliar

amitferns said:


> Yes. I have.


Hey guys, I am from India.We have applied under subclass 189, can we go ahead and do our PCC and medicals before the CO is assigned?. Visa application lodged last week.


----------



## amitferns

nitin mudaliar said:


> Hey guys, I am from India.We have applied under subclass 189, can we go ahead and do our PCC and medicals before the CO is assigned?. Visa application lodged last week.


Yes of course you can.


----------



## amitferns

nitin mudaliar said:


> Hey guys, I am from India.We have applied under subclass 189, can we go ahead and do our PCC and medicals before the CO is assigned?. Visa application lodged last week.


Yes of course you can. Please try to do it so that you can get a faster grant


----------



## eva-aus1

omg.. ha ha .. I never knew that my posts are having such trend in it.. yes I do try to beat this tension by enjoying each and every grant here ..in my case I may not have any words ... i will just say :amen: and :faint::faint:

tks,
Eva




tomato_juice said:


> *eva-aus1* I've noticed that you're so a positively emotional lady.  I imagine it's extremely hard to predict your reaction the day you will be visa granted.


----------



## ganeshskt

hey guys,
please share your ideas.
I just called DIBP and they said that my case has been assigned to Brisbane Team 33 but hasn't been allocated to CO yet. 
I lodged on visa on june 3rd 189 60 points with upfront docs and no any sign on improvement yet still 'In progress" and this is the 12th week running........waiting n waiting...
is anyone out there who has been allocated to Brisbane Team 33 and granted the visa within timeframe or waiting for grant ?
please share

Regards,
ganeshskt


----------



## besthar

ganeshskt said:


> hey guys,
> please share your ideas.
> I just called DIBP and they said that my case has been assigned to Brisbane Team 33 but hasn't been allocated to CO yet.
> I lodged on visa on june 3rd 189 60 points with upfront docs and no any sign on improvement yet still 'In progress" and this is the 12th week running........waiting n waiting...
> is anyone out there who has been allocated to Brisbane Team 33 and granted the visa within timeframe or waiting for grant ?
> please share
> 
> Regards,
> ganeshskt


Whoa ... It's the same team that gave me a grant in 6 weeks.

They are extremely quick in issuing grants... You can even see the spreadsheet and compare ....

Expect yours anytime soon. Good luck.


----------



## ganeshskt

besthar said:


> Whoa ... It's the same team that gave me a grant in 6 weeks.
> 
> They are extremely quick in issuing grants... You can even see the spreadsheet and compare ....
> 
> Expect yours anytime soon. Good luck.


Lucky you mate ..Congrats and best of luck ahead.
I am on 12 weeks now...no sign at all...wait has been too long already...which is really frustrating.......


----------



## Spykey

sultanshah said:


> Dear brothers,
> 
> I want to discuss one problem with you. I am working as an electrical engineer for a contractor since last 9 months. I report directly to the owner of the company and there is no manager or any middle man. only 5 persons in the company excluding labor and lower staff. The problem is this that owner of the company is not issuing me a reference letter. for salaries they gave me a cross cheque only every month and no payslip. please suggest me what should I do in this problem.
> 
> Regards


BEcause of the cross cheque, he is scared of giving you a reference letter.

If you are not claiming point for it, then dont worry about it..


----------



## irizk

*Police Certificate for last 10 year*

Hello friends

I have query regarding police certificate.

I had submitted my eVisa application for 189 on Dec, 2012. 

Just few days back my case officer has requested for Police certificate. Obviously its for last 10 years for the countries where I have resided for 12 months or more. My question here is, should these 10 years counted till date of eVisa or till when case officer asked about it (i.e Aug 2014). For me it matters because if I have to provide between Dec, 2002-Dec, 2012 (date of eVisa application) I have to provide for 2 countries. If I consider the 10 years count till when case officers request of police certificate (i.e Aug 2004-Aug 2014) I have to provide only for one country.

Kindly advice...


----------



## jhp

Hello friends, I am about to lodge 190. I am not claiming partners point. For proof of English can I provide letter from college having done Bachelors 3 yrs in English medium


----------



## venus9

irizk said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have query regarding police certificate.
> 
> I had submitted my eVisa application for 189 on Dec, 2012.
> 
> Just few days back my case officer has requested for Police certificate. Obviously its for last 10 years for the countries where I have resided for 12 months or more. My question here is, should these 10 years counted till date of eVisa or till when case officer asked about it (i.e Aug 2014). For me it matters because if I have to provide between Dec, 2002-Dec, 2012 (date of eVisa application) I have to provide for 2 countries. If I consider the 10 years count till when case officers request of police certificate (i.e Aug 2004-Aug 2014) I have to provide only for one country.
> 
> Kindly advice...


Hi,

My understanding is 10 years requested is last 10 years as of today or the date of request by the CO. 
You may explicitly check with CO by mentioning that you would be providing PCC for the period of 2004-2014 and if that is OK.

Cheers


----------



## venus9

jhp said:


> Hello friends, I am about to lodge 190. I am not claiming partners point. For proof of English can I provide letter from college having done Bachelors 3 yrs in English medium


Hi,

In most cases it is sufficient - A letter on the institution letter-head stating the medium of instruction was English. 

cheers


----------



## venus9

*More Anticipation..*

Now that the latest 189 grant is for a 11-June application, the 2nd week Junites are on notice.. Eva, amit & arun - brace up mates... hope today is your day.

For few others from previous weeks going through the tiring wait.. all the best.. positive news is lurking around the corner..

Cheers


----------



## anujsoni

jhp said:


> Hello friends, I am about to lodge 190. I am not claiming partners point. For proof of English can I provide letter from college having done Bachelors 3 yrs in English medium


Yes..a letter from institute that the medium of instruction was english will work.


----------



## sing_sl

TheExpatriate said:


> email your CO


CO not assigned yet


----------



## sing_sl

189 said:


> Bro. .. just take print of your invite that should bare all applicant names and walk in at Singapore Police force block D in Cantonment Complex.
> 
> That worked like a charm!


R u sure bro? When did you apply? Because now they have mentioned need a request letter

Thanks.


----------



## jhp

anujsoni said:


> Yes..a letter from institute that the medium of instruction was english will work.


Thanks Anuj & Venus


----------



## WannaOz

Guys I have a doubt

My employer is willing to sponsor my 457 subclass visa for NSW location.

I am on the verge of applying my subclass 190 visa for Victoria. 

My concern is would getting the grant for 190 visa automatically cancel out my 457 VISA making me ineligible to work in sydney momentarily ? Not sure how will I be able to serve notice period then ..


----------



## besthar

irizk said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have query regarding police certificate.
> 
> I had submitted my eVisa application for 189 on Dec, 2012.
> 
> Just few days back my case officer has requested for Police certificate. Obviously its for last 10 years for the countries where I have resided for 12 months or more. My question here is, should these 10 years counted till date of eVisa or till when case officer asked about it (i.e Aug 2014). For me it matters because if I have to provide between Dec, 2002-Dec, 2012 (date of eVisa application) I have to provide for 2 countries. If I consider the 10 years count till when case officers request of police certificate (i.e Aug 2004-Aug 2014) I have to provide only for one country.
> 
> Kindly advice...


You have done a very smart thing by delaying the PCC until CO asks for it... 

PCC and Medicals has to be the latest of Documents to be submitted. . . And all you have to do is collect PCC from dates - August 2004 to August 2014. Forget the years prior to it. . .

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## retake

sing_sl said:


> R u sure bro? When did you apply? Because now they have mentioned need a request letter
> 
> Thanks.


I got mine without a request letter. But you have to bring your Visa Invitation, Passport-Size Photo and $55 fee. If you don't have a photo-yet, there is a photo-booth inside the station. You can pay the $55 thru NETS.

It will be released around 3-4 weeks.


----------



## amitferns

venus9 said:


> Now that the latest 189 grant is for a 11-June application, the 2nd week Junites are on notice.. Eva, amit & arun - brace up mates... hope today is your day.
> 
> For few others from previous weeks going through the tiring wait.. all the best.. positive news is lurking around the corner..
> 
> Cheers


Yeah Venus. Hope it comes through this week


----------



## mimo88

manU22 said:


> Yes you can, you send along your marksheet/s which is enough.


Hi all, 

I got the below reply from acs. Not sure what official transcript means. Any idea guys ?

Your provisional certificate plus your official transcript will be needed! You will need to also have these certified.


----------



## jaiswal.neha

mimo88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the below reply from acs. Not sure what official transcript means. Any idea guys ?
> 
> Your provisional certificate plus your official transcript will be needed! You will need to also have these certified.


Official transcript means all ur educational marksheets... like 10th and 12th marksheets and pass certificates and ur semester or year wise marksheets and degree certificates from ur college


----------



## mimo88

jaiswal.neha said:


> Official transcript means all ur educational marksheets... like 10th and 12th marksheets and pass certificates and ur semester or year wise marksheets and degree certificates from ur college


Thanka neha,

My concern is i am still waiting for my convocation. I have provisional degree certificates and marksheets semester wise. So just wanted to be sure if provisional degree certificate will be accepted by acs or not. I emailed acs and received the reply which i posted.


----------



## jaiswal.neha

mimo88 said:


> Thanka neha,
> 
> My concern is i am still waiting for my convocation. I have provisional degree certificates and marksheets semester wise. So just wanted to be sure if provisional degree certificate will be accepted by acs or not. I emailed acs and received the reply which i posted.


ya i think it should work coz' provisionals are for such purposes only.


----------



## TheExpatriate

jaiswal.neha said:


> ya i think it should work coz' provisionals are for such purposes only.


11 years after graduation and I am still using the provisional one ..... and it works every time lol


----------



## nitin mudaliar

jaiswal.neha said:


> ya i think it should work coz' provisionals are for such purposes only.


Guys, any idea what is the visa issuance ratio in 189? A rough figure...


----------



## TheExpatriate

nitin mudaliar said:


> Guys, any idea what is the visa issuance ratio in 189? A rough figure...


what do you mean by issuance ratio?


----------



## nitin mudaliar

TheExpatriate said:


> what do you mean by issuance ratio?


Successful issuance? Out of 100 application how many eventually end up getting visa


----------



## 189

sing_sl said:


> R u sure bro? When did you apply? Because now they have mentioned need a request letter
> 
> Thanks.


I have applied it last week, they have happily accepted it , as long as my name was there on it  and gonna give me COC (that is singapore PCC) next week.

I knew few other guys from forum who have got this done way before and learnt from those.


----------



## 189

retake said:


> I got mine without a request letter. But you have to bring your Visa Invitation, Passport-Size Photo and $55 fee. If you don't have a photo-yet, there is a photo-booth inside the station. You can pay the $55 thru NETS.
> 
> It will be released around 3-4 weeks.


Yes this is correct. This is how i have done it. they accept CC with no extra charge


----------



## sing_sl

retake said:


> I got mine without a request letter. But you have to bring your Visa Invitation, Passport-Size Photo and $55 fee. If you don't have a photo-yet, there is a photo-booth inside the station. You can pay the $55 thru NETS.
> 
> It will be released around 3-4 weeks.


Thanks a lot bro


----------



## venus9

nitin mudaliar said:


> Successful issuance? Out of 100 application how many eventually end up getting visa


Hi - There are no arbitrary rejections. As long as the visa criteria are met VISA's are issued. Hence a such a ratio is not of much relevance. 

However there are ceilings based on the skill code and visa sub class and that's what determines if an invite is issued in the 1st place.

Cheers


----------



## 189

Any grant today ?


----------



## Vickyh

189 said:


> Any grant today ?


Wish the grant-rain everyday😃 All the best to everyone!!!


----------



## rajesh25

I've been following this forum silently and I am very happy to share that I've got my grant today. Its a direct grant for me, my wife and my kid.

261311 - Analyst Programmer
Points 65
ACS: Positive (Nov, 2013)
IELTS: 10th May, 2014 (L-9,R-9,W-7,S-7)
EOI Submitted: 30th May, 2104 
Visa Invite: 9th June, 2014
Visa Lodged: 11th June, 2014
Direct Grant: 27th Aug, 2014



Team: Adelaide GSM team 2

Hope all those Junites who are waiting will get their grant this week. All the best guys.

Thanks,
Rajesh.


----------



## amitferns

rajesh25 said:


> I've been following this forum silently and I am very happy to share that I've got my grant today. Its a direct grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> 
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> Points 65
> ACS: Positive (Nov, 2013)
> IELTS: 10th May, 2014 (L-9,R-9,W-7,S-7)
> EOI Submitted: 30th May, 2104
> Visa Invite: 9th June, 2014
> Visa Lodged: 11th June, 2014
> Direct Grant: 27th Aug, 2014
> 
> Team: Adelaide GSM team 2
> 
> Hope all those Junites who are waiting will get their grant this week. All the best guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajesh.


Congrats Rajesh.


----------



## imranrk

rajesh25 said:


> I've been following this forum silently and I am very happy to share that I've got my grant today. Its a direct grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> 
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> Points 65
> ACS: Positive (Nov, 2013)
> IELTS: 10th May, 2014 (L-9,R-9,W-7,S-7)
> EOI Submitted: 30th May, 2104
> Visa Invite: 9th June, 2014
> Visa Lodged: 11th June, 2014
> Direct Grant: 27th Aug, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> Team: Adelaide GSM team 2
> 
> Hope all those Junites who are waiting will get their grant this week. All the best guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajesh.


Congratulations Rajesh. Was it 189 or 190?


----------



## ashish1137

WannaOz said:


> Guys I have a doubt
> 
> My employer is willing to sponsor my 457 subclass visa for NSW location.
> 
> I am on the verge of applying my subclass 190 visa for Victoria.
> 
> My concern is would getting the grant for 190 visa automatically cancel out my 457 VISA making me ineligible to work in sydney momentarily ? Not sure how will I be able to serve notice period then ..


Whatever visa you get last will prevail. That was the reason i refused my employer for 457. :-(


----------



## jimmyhendrix

rajesh25 said:


> I've been following this forum silently and I am very happy to share that I've got my grant today. Its a direct grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> 
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> Points 65
> ACS: Positive (Nov, 2013)
> IELTS: 10th May, 2014 (L-9,R-9,W-7,S-7)
> EOI Submitted: 30th May, 2104
> Visa Invite: 9th June, 2014
> Visa Lodged: 11th June, 2014
> Direct Grant: 27th Aug, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> Team: Adelaide GSM team 2
> 
> Hope all those Junites who are waiting will get their grant this week. All the best guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajesh.



Congrats Rajesh!!!


----------



## bigdaddy

rajesh25 said:


> I've been following this forum silently and I am very happy to share that I've got my grant today. Its a direct grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> 
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> Points 65
> ACS: Positive (Nov, 2013)
> IELTS: 10th May, 2014 (L-9,R-9,W-7,S-7)
> EOI Submitted: 30th May, 2104
> Visa Invite: 9th June, 2014
> Visa Lodged: 11th June, 2014
> Direct Grant: 27th Aug, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> Team: Adelaide GSM team 2
> 
> Hope all those Junites who are waiting will get their grant this week. All the best guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajesh.


Congratulations Buddy...Cherish the moment and njoi the life..


----------



## Vickyh

rajesh25 said:


> I've been following this forum silently and I am very happy to share that I've got my grant today. Its a direct grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> 
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> Points 65
> ACS: Positive (Nov, 2013)
> IELTS: 10th May, 2014 (L-9,R-9,W-7,S-7)
> EOI Submitted: 30th May, 2104
> Visa Invite: 9th June, 2014
> Visa Lodged: 11th June, 2014
> Direct Grant: 27th Aug, 2014
> 
> Team: Adelaide GSM team 2
> 
> Hope all those Junites who are waiting will get their grant this week. All the best guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajesh.


Congratulations Rajesh！


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

Got an email from my agent with following CO details:

Case Officer Initials RO

Team 23

GSM Adelaide

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Vickyh

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Got an email from my agent with following CO details:
> 
> Case Officer Initials RO
> 
> Team 23
> 
> GSM Adelaide
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


All the best to Dev


----------



## sevnik0202

Vickyh said:


> All the best to Dev


Thanks Vickyh


----------



## Nabeel8

I was contacted by a CO (MD) yesterday and he asked for 4 payslips from each year of my employment along with the bank statements for each year.
Just wanted to update all my fellow applicants who are patiently waiting, just like me, for their visas to be granted


----------



## jimmyhendrix

rajesh25 said:


> I've been following this forum silently and I am very happy to share that I've got my grant today. Its a direct grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> 
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> Points 65
> ACS: Positive (Nov, 2013)
> IELTS: 10th May, 2014 (L-9,R-9,W-7,S-7)
> EOI Submitted: 30th May, 2104
> Visa Invite: 9th June, 2014
> Visa Lodged: 11th June, 2014
> Direct Grant: 27th Aug, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> Team: Adelaide GSM team 2
> 
> Hope all those Junites who are waiting will get their grant this week. All the best guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajesh.



Congratulations!!! You have just one post and what a post it was...


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



rajesh25 said:


> I've been following this forum silently and I am very happy to share that I've got my grant today. Its a direct grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> 
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> Points 65
> ACS: Positive (Nov, 2013)
> IELTS: 10th May, 2014 (L-9,R-9,W-7,S-7)
> EOI Submitted: 30th May, 2104
> Visa Invite: 9th June, 2014
> Visa Lodged: 11th June, 2014
> Direct Grant: 27th Aug, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> Team: Adelaide GSM team 2
> 
> Hope all those Junites who are waiting will get their grant this week. All the best guys.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajesh.


Congrats Rajesh! All the best to you and your family! Appreciate you taking time to post your update, it really helps others waiting!


----------



## nitin mudaliar

Vickyh said:


> All the best to Dev


Congrats brother


----------



## anujsoni

rajesh25 said:


> I've been following this forum silently and I am very happy to share that I've got my grant today. Its a direct grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> 
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> Points 65
> ACS: Positive (Nov, 2013)
> IELTS: 10th May, 2014 (L-9,R-9,W-7,S-7)
> EOI Submitted: 30th May, 2104
> Visa Invite: 9th June, 2014
> Visa Lodged: 11th June, 2014
> Direct Grant: 27th Aug, 2014
> 
> Many congratulations!!!!


----------



## IndigoKKing

WannaOz said:


> I am on the verge of applying my subclass 190 visa for Victoria.
> .


You got an Invite on 25th August?!

I thought that round got postponed


----------



## Vasu G

IndigoKKing said:


> You got an Invite on 25th August?!
> 
> I thought that round got postponed


Yes indeed it was postponed.

He got his 190 invitation. not 189...


----------



## ashish1137

WannaOz said:


> Guys I have a doubt
> 
> My employer is willing to sponsor my 457 subclass visa for NSW location.
> 
> I am on the verge of applying my subclass 190 visa for Victoria.
> 
> My concern is would getting the grant for 190 visa automatically cancel out my 457 VISA making me ineligible to work in sydney momentarily ? Not sure how will I be able to serve notice period then ..


Whatever visa you get last will prevail. That was the reason i refused my employer for 457. :-(


----------



## arunm86

*Delay for 263111*

Hi All,

I noticed there is a sluggish grant speed for Computer System & Network Engineer code. Has anyone come across or noticed such a scenario in the past.

A brewing discussion on the following thread regarding the same, Guys your input is much appreciated. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-applicants-visa-not-granted.html#post5050210


----------



## venus9

arunm86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I noticed there is a sluggish grant speed for Computer System & Network Engineer code. Has anyone come across or noticed such a scenario in the past.
> 
> A brewing discussion on the following thread regarding the same, Guys your input is much appreciated.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-applicants-visa-not-granted.html#post5050210


Hi Arun,

I saw the other thread and it sounds like a coincidence to me. There could be other reasons that could be causing delays in individual cases.

Keep the faith bro, things will move for you.

Cheers


----------



## ashish1137

WannaOz said:


> Guys I have a doubt
> 
> My employer is willing to sponsor my 457 subclass visa for NSW location.
> 
> I am on the verge of applying my subclass 190 visa for Victoria.
> 
> My concern is would getting the grant for 190 visa automatically cancel out my 457 VISA making me ineligible to work in sydney momentarily ? Not sure how will I be able to serve notice period then ..


Whatever visa you get last will prevail. That was the reason i refused my employer for 457. :-(


----------



## amar09

I'm not sure of the CID Clearance. If ur present address is same as in passport, usually u get the PCC same day. Else a police verification is done in the similar way how they do when u have applied for passport.
In my case, though the present address is same as in passport, they got police verification done since there was change in my name.


----------



## amitferns

arunm86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I noticed there is a sluggish grant speed for Computer System & Network Engineer code. Has anyone come across or noticed such a scenario in the past.
> 
> A brewing discussion on the following thread regarding the same, Guys your input is much appreciated.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/535034-may-189-applicants-visa-not-granted.html#post5050210


Fullerms recently received his grant. Lets not panic. It will happen.


----------



## TheExpatriate

nitin mudaliar said:


> Successful issuance? Out of 100 application how many eventually end up getting visa


dunno, but what difference would that make?


----------



## mimo88

TheExpatriate said:


> 11 years after graduation and I am still using the provisional one ..... and it works every time lol


Thanks TheExpatriate,

SO you have submitted only provisional certificate and Semester wise marksheet for your ACS review ? And it worked ?


----------



## rajesh25

Thank you.

189


----------



## rajesh25

amitferns said:


> congrats rajesh.


189


----------



## eva-aus1

congrats Rajesh .. 


tks,
Eva


rajesh25 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 189


----------



## TheExpatriate

mimo88 said:


> Thanks TheExpatriate,
> 
> SO you have submitted only provisional certificate and Semester wise marksheet for your ACS review ? And it worked ?


and to DIBP as well


----------



## rajesh25

eva-aus1 said:


> congrats Rajesh ..
> 
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Thank you


----------



## kumar21

nitin mudaliar said:


> Hey guys, I am from India.We have applied under subclass 189, can we go ahead and do our PCC and medicals before the CO is assigned?. Visa application lodged last week.


Hey Nitin,

Yes you can get all the docs required and upload it right now itself. 

Once the CO is allocated, he will not have to ask for any extra docs and it will be fast.

Good Luck !
:tea:


----------



## padmakarrao

Hi Friends,

I have finally entered the queue for the Visa. Best wishes to all waiting for the Visa invite.


----------



## Kaliuka

Hi guys,
so August is rolling away and no lucky ones with speed grants. I hope that September will bring joy to all of us


----------



## nitin mudaliar

TheExpatriate said:


> dunno, but what difference would that make?


Just thought to find out the arithmetic probability )


----------



## IndigoKKing

Vasu G said:


> Yes indeed it was postponed.
> 
> He got his 190 invitation. not 189...


Ohhk! I thought 190 invites are also given on the same dates :noidea:


----------



## wish

Hi all,

CO has been assigned to my case on 25 Aug . I lodged 189 visa on 10 Jun ...

CO Requested my medical and PCC as my agent stopped me to do PCC and medical before CO 
My PCC will be ready by 8 Sep and medical i have booked on 6 Sep.. Dont know how long wil take to upload the result to immi account...... 

Not sure how long i have to wait for the whole process.... 
I would say that this waiting is really killing... as am think to take a long holiday and fly some where to get out from this thinking......

I hope those guys can understand my feeling .....


----------



## MaxTheWolf

wish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO has been assigned to my case on 25 Aug . I lodged 189 visa on 10 Jun ...
> 
> CO Requested my medical and PCC as my agent stopped me to do PCC and medical before CO
> My PCC will be ready by 8 Sep and medical i have booked on 6 Sep.. Dont know how long wil take to upload the result to immi account......
> 
> Not sure how long i have to wait for the whole process....
> I would say that this waiting is really killing... as am think to take a long holiday and fly some where to get out from this thinking......
> 
> I hope those guys can understand my feeling .....


There was no need for you to wait for your medical and PCC.

Max


----------



## wish

You are right MAX but as i said m y agent said to wait for medical and PCC..




MaxTheWolf said:


> There was no need for you to wait for your medical and PCC.
> 
> Max


----------



## tomato_juice

wish said:


> My PCC will be ready by 8 Sep and medical i have booked on 6 Sep.. Dont know how long wil take to upload the result to immi account......


Indeed it's a matter of few days for PPC and eMedical results to be uploaded.


----------



## huubang

wish said:


> You are right MAX but as i said m y agent said to wait for medical and PCC..


Kill the agent


----------



## Future_ozzy

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have finally entered the queue for the Visa. Best wishes to all waiting for the Visa invite.


Mate,

Take all relevant docs on the day of your visit to PSK.

Do not forget to take along your invite letter .


----------



## Hunter85

wish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO has been assigned to my case on 25 Aug . I lodged 189 visa on 10 Jun ...
> 
> CO Requested my medical and PCC as my agent stopped me to do PCC and medical before CO
> My PCC will be ready by 8 Sep and medical i have booked on 6 Sep.. Dont know how long wil take to upload the result to immi account......
> 
> Not sure how long i have to wait for the whole process....
> I would say that this waiting is really killing... as am think to take a long holiday and fly some where to get out from this thinking......
> 
> I hope those guys can understand my feeling .....


After submiting your meds and PCC, your grant may come in 1 day up to 2 weeks. HM submitted some documents yesterday and today he has his grant. On the other hand I submitted my PCC last week sunday evening and CO again contacted me for the same documents yesterday (so 8 days), I again submitted them (yesterday) and still waiting, so dont be afraid your grant is coming


----------



## venus9

wish said:


> You are right MAX but as i said m y agent said to wait for medical and PCC..


Yeah, the wait is rather difficult. But good that you know your case has moved and in a couple of weeks your ordeal would be over.

Cheers


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rajesh25 said:


> I've been following this forum silently and I am very happy to share that I've got my grant today. Its a direct grant for me, my wife and my kid.
> 
> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> Points 65
> ACS: Positive (Nov, 2013)
> IELTS: 10th May, 2014 (L-9,R-9,W-7,S-7)
> EOI Submitted: 30th May, 2104
> Visa Invite: 9th June, 2014
> Visa Lodged: 11th June, 2014
> Direct Grant: 27th Aug, 2014


Congrats!


----------



## Future_ozzy

wish said:


> Hi all,
> 
> CO has been assigned to my case on 25 Aug . I lodged 189 visa on 10 Jun ...
> 
> CO Requested my medical and PCC as my agent stopped me to do PCC and medical before CO
> My PCC will be ready by 8 Sep and medical i have booked on 6 Sep.. Dont know how long wil take to upload the result to immi account......
> 
> Not sure how long i have to wait for the whole process....
> I would say that this waiting is really killing... as am think to take a long holiday and fly some where to get out from this thinking......
> 
> I hope those guys can understand my feeling .....


Hey,

It will take couple of days for the medicals to be uploaded by the panel doctor, once they are done.

For PCC ,as soon as you get the PCC just scan it and upload.

Do not stress yourself so soon,lot of work to be done post visa grant 

Good luck.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

wish said:


> You are right MAX but as i said m y agent said to wait for medical and PCC..


It intrigues me when people treat agents as gods on immigration matters.

Nevertheless, don't worry your time is now. Don't delay anything further.

Best Wishes

Max


----------



## kimh

Got the PCC done today. Its literally a piece of cake if your present address and passport address are same.


----------



## wish

You guys are awesome .... Thank you for the moral support..... 







Future_ozzy said:


> Hey,
> 
> It will take couple of days for the medicals to be uploaded by the panel doctor, once they are done.
> 
> For PCC ,as soon as you get the PCC just scan it and upload.
> 
> Do not stress yourself so soon,lot of work to be done post visa grant
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## TheExpatriate

venus9 said:


> Hi - There are no arbitrary rejections. As long as the visa criteria are met VISA's are issued. Hence a such a ratio is not of much relevance.
> 
> However there are ceilings based on the skill code and visa sub class and that's what determines if an invite is issued in the 1st place.
> 
> Cheers


exactly. Quota happens at the EOI/Invitation stage, any subsequent rejections are for other reasons (medical, security, lying on an application, not being able to substantiate a claim on the EOI ...etc.)


----------



## pattern

We just came back from the medicals, basically we are done with everything now. Hope we are not going to wait more than a month to have a CO or even better: a direct grant


----------



## 189

Kaliuka said:


> Hi guys,
> so August is rolling away and no lucky ones with speed grants. I hope that September will bring joy to all of us


September will b for those lodge in july.
For us we may have to wait till Oct


----------



## chennaiite

amar09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum. Indeed forum posts have helped me a lot.
> We have lodged our Visa on 1st August 2014. Done with PCC n medicals.
> 
> Would like to be in touch with all you guys.


Great! Since you've applied on 1st, you are responsible for providing first hand info on any event that occurs on your case


----------



## IndigoKKing

Kaliuka said:


> Hi guys,
> so August is rolling away and no lucky ones with speed grants. I hope that September will bring joy to all of us


I'll probably join the August club if my agent is able to lodge eVisa immediately.

I think paring down expectations and being prepared for a 10-12 weeks' wait is good for collective stress levels


----------



## BOLT

Hi 

Can seniors suggest me how much wait is usual after clearance of medicals?

Just for info, my ESC completed in Jun 14, Medicals/PCC were uploaded on 1st July and got cleared on 17 Aug 14. I have total five members on my application including me.


----------



## IndigoKKing

jumpingkangaroo said:


> I mean ... for PCC ... do we need a referral letter with an ID


No. I got my PCC even before Invite. You just have to apply online and carry your passport, if the address is the same.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Subscribed! Completed Medicals prior to the Visa Lodgement on August 5, 2014 using 'My Health Declarations'. PCC is planned in the first week of September. 

Good luck folks!


----------



## suman.cuet

Mailed to Brisbane team with Birth Certificate and Receipt of Passport Application for adding new born baby, but no reply........

What is the suggestion-------Should I wait till getting passport of new born baby, or upload Form 1022 (without passport information) to online? Any other form need to upload?


----------



## Vasu G

189 said:


> September will b for those lodge in july.
> For us we may have to wait till Oct



That's correct buddy !!. I am guessing last week of Oct.


----------



## Waqarali20005

suman.cuet said:


> Mailed to Brisbane team with Birth Certificate and Receipt of Passport Application for adding new born baby, but no reply........
> 
> What is the suggestion-------Should I wait till getting passport of new born baby, or upload Form 1022 (without passport information) to online? Any other form need to upload?


yup like just what i did...


----------



## amitferns

Its been a quiet day today


----------



## TheExpatriate

suman.cuet said:


> Mailed to Brisbane team with Birth Certificate and Receipt of Passport Application for adding new born baby, but no reply........
> 
> What is the suggestion-------Should I wait till getting passport of new born baby, or upload Form 1022 (without passport information) to online? Any other form need to upload?


Form 1436 not 1022


----------



## Hassan_001

For past 2 days the grant mail was lying down in my mailbox. 
Yesss, its a grant


----------



## icedrop9

Folks- Need your inputs on my situation. My agent did a mistake while uploading our documents in the visa application form. A promotion letter which was supposed to be in my husband's section was posted in mine. The agent quotes that he did the right upload , however it was a technical problem that is causing this issue.

He now uploaded it my husband's section again. As there is no option to delete any uploaded documents in my section, it is still showing in my checklist as well... Will this cause any issues? How do we deal with this? Please advise.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZCO: 261313; ACS Result: 13 May 2014; EOI Submitted: 24 May with 60 points; Invite received : 23 June 2014; Visa Lodged: 12 August 2014; Awaiting CO Allocation


----------



## TheExpatriate

HassanMorshed said:


> For past 2 days the grant mail was lying down in my mailbox.
> Yesss, its a grant


LOL. You have nerves of steel, man. When I was waiting for my grant I was checking my emails every femtosecond !!


----------



## deepeshneo007

Just upload a doc explaining the clerical nature of the error. It will be fine, no need to worry


----------



## amitferns

HassanMorshed said:


> For past 2 days the grant mail was lying down in my mailbox.
> Yesss, its a grant


Congrats Hassan. You didnt check your mails for two days??? I glance at my handset every two mins


----------



## mimo88

amitferns said:


> Congrats Hassan. You didnt check your mails for two days??? I glance at my handset every two mins


Congrats Hassan


----------



## eva-aus1

yeah.but here and there I hear some CO allocations for June 1st week guys.. 



amitferns said:


> Its been a quiet day today


----------



## deepeshneo007

Guys, 

I got a weird question to ask. I read on forum that some people are facing problem of reaching the limit of documents they can upload.

I on the other hand have uploaded all my docs and they hardly make up for 15 files. 
Is it because other people are not combining similar docs into one? For example multiple docs for payslip rather than one single pdf containing multiple payslip? 

Am I missing something here? 

Thanks


----------



## Hassan_001

TheExpatriate said:


> LOL. You have nerves of steel, man. When I was waiting for my grant I was checking my emails every femtosecond !!


Special thanks to you man. You helped me a lot with many information.
Now, I'm li'l bit nervous and all of a sudden all my love for Saudi Arabia is oozing out. 

Well, now again I need your valuable feedback on the followings:

1) Shall I start searching for job from now onwards or after going there?
2) What if I get a job which is not related to my nominated occupation? Will I be to work in the profession or it has to be related to the job for which they've nominated me??
3) Send me some useful links to know more about other required steps before booking the air tickets??


----------



## TheExpatriate

HassanMorshed said:


> Special thanks to you man. You helped me a lot with many information.
> Now, I'm li'l bit nervous and all of a sudden all my love for Saudi Arabia is oozing out.
> 
> Well, now again I need your valuable feedback on the followings:
> 
> 1) Shall I start searching for job from now onwards or after going there?
> 2) What if I get a job which is not related to my nominated occupation? Will I be to work in the profession or it has to be related to the job for which they've nominated me??
> 3) Send me some useful links to know more about other required steps before booking the air tickets??


when is your FED?

Congrats Bhaia


----------



## Hassan_001

TheExpatriate said:


> when is your FED?
> 
> Congrats Bhaia


the FED is on 16-Aug-15... Almost an year after


----------



## TheExpatriate

HassanMorshed said:


> the FED is on 16-Aug-15... Almost an year after


best of luck isA. You just need to buy the air tickets and go. Don't leave it to the last minute (or even last month, you never know what might happen).


----------



## eva-aus1

In most cases it is because people do not combine that they exceed number of docs limit.There is nothing wrong in combining the related or same docs of different months or versions (pay slips etc), ensure your document has clarity while combining(some tags for each versions or highlight dates on each copy etc). Also you should ensure the combined document size should not exceed the allowed limit .

hope it helps.

tks,
Eva





deepeshneo007 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got a weird question to ask. I read on forum that some people are facing problem of reaching the limit of documents they can upload.
> 
> I on the other hand have uploaded all my docs and they hardly make up for 15 files.
> Is it because other people are not combining similar docs into one? For example multiple docs for payslip rather than one single pdf containing multiple payslip?
> 
> Am I missing something here?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Hassan_001

TheExpatriate said:


> best of luck isA. You just need to buy the air tickets and go. Don't leave it to the last minute (or even last month, you never know what might happen).


You mean still something worse can happen with the grant and they might cancel it?
You didnt answer to my questions!!!
I'm really worried for the job thing.


----------



## Hassan_001

mimo88 said:


> Congrats Hassan


Thanks Mimo88


----------



## deepeshneo007

eva-aus1 said:


> In most cases it is because people do not combine that they exceed number of docs limit.There is nothing wrong in combining the related or same docs of different months or versions (pay slips etc), ensure your document has clarity while combining(some tags for each versions or highlight dates on each copy etc). Also you should ensure the combined document size should not exceed the allowed limit .
> 
> hope it helps.
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Thanks for the response. Thats what i thought. I have organized the docs well, even put hyperlink and table on contents. I was just taken aback when i read multiple people complaining of this problem.

I lodged 189 Visa on 25 Jun, still no CO


----------



## Hassan_001

amitferns said:


> Congrats Hassan. You didnt check your mails for two days??? I glance at my handset every two mins


Dear Amit,

Went out of town with my family...thats why couldnt check and honestly for a while I was completely out of this following-up thing...but when got back found it just there.


----------



## TheExpatriate

HassanMorshed said:


> You mean still something worse can happen with the grant and they might cancel it?
> You didnt answer to my questions!!!
> I'm really worried for the job thing.


No, God Forbid.

But, if you wait till the last moment ... what if

1- Flight gets cancelled
2- FlightS get cancelled for a week or so due to bad weather or any natural crisis 
3- You can't get an exit visa from KSA
4- You lose your passport or get it damaged for any reason
5- Any personal/family/job emergency can happen

I mean, don't wait to the last week or even last month. Leave a decent buffer 


As for work, I am still gathering information, once I get them I will share them


----------



## TheExpatriate

HassanMorshed said:


> Dear Amit,
> 
> Went out of town with my family...thats why couldnt check and honestly for a while I was completely out of this following-up thing...but when got back found it just there.


it's like a pot of water. It never boils while you are looking at it


----------



## manU22

deepeshneo007 said:


> Thanks for the response. Thats what i thought. I have organized the docs well, even put hyperlink and table on contents. I was just taken aback when i read multiple people complaining of this problem.
> 
> I lodged 189 Visa on 25 Jun, still no CO


Adding to was eva said, there are cases when one application contains multiple applicants like spouse and children, claiming spouse points etc. For which additional supporting documents are uploaded taking the number up.


----------



## Hassan_001

TheExpatriate said:


> No, God Forbid.
> 
> But, if you wait till the last moment ... what if
> 
> 1- Flight gets cancelled
> 2- FlightS get cancelled for a week or so due to bad weather or any natural crisis
> 3- You can't get an exit visa from KSA
> 4- You lose your passport or get it damaged for any reason
> 5- Any personal/family/job emergency can happen
> 
> I mean, don't wait to the last week or even last month. Leave a decent buffer
> 
> 
> As for work, I am still gathering information, once I get them I will share them


Yeah, at first I was thinking to make the first entry and get back to work here in KSA...but now I've decided to go on exit as early as possible. Thanks TheExp for your concern...offcourse I'll keep atleast a month or two in my hand before departing.

Make sure you update me on the job thingy...whether we'll be able to work on any other profession or it has to be the one which matches with the nominated one. Waiting for your researched feedback :smokin:


----------



## manU22

Dont worry. As I see its now uploaded in the correct section. Yes you cant delete a file. Dealing with it -> wait for the CO to ask, generally if documents are not in order the CO will ask for further documentation to support the claim. So just chill and wait for your grant. If you think something asked is already attached even then please send it across if asked by CO.



icedrop9 said:


> Folks- Need your inputs on my situation. My agent did a mistake while uploading our documents in the visa application form. A promotion letter which was supposed to be in my husband's section was posted in mine. The agent quotes that he did the right upload , however it was a technical problem that is causing this issue.
> 
> He now uploaded it my husband's section again. As there is no option to delete any uploaded documents in my section, it is still showing in my checklist as well... Will this cause any issues? How do we deal with this? Please advise.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ANZCO: 261313; ACS Result: 13 May 2014; EOI Submitted: 24 May with 60 points; Invite received : 23 June 2014; Visa Lodged: 12 August 2014; Awaiting CO Allocation


----------



## Vickyh

deepeshneo007 said:


> Thanks for the response. Thats what i thought. I have organized the docs well, even put hyperlink and table on contents. I was just taken aback when i read multiple people complaining of this problem.
> 
> I lodged 189 Visa on 25 Jun, still no CO



I lodged 189 Visa on 20 Jun, still no CO too 
Wish we could be speet up.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Vickyh said:


> I lodged 189 Visa on 20 Jun, still no CO too
> Wish we could be speet up.


Me too Mate..lodged 190 visa on 20 jun, status still "in progress".


----------



## jimmyhendrix

HassanMorshed said:


> Dear Amit,
> 
> Went out of town with my family...thats why couldnt check and honestly for a while I was completely out of this following-up thing...but when got back found it just there.


Congrats Hassan!!!


----------



## kimh

Hi,

Can someone please tell me which month applicants are getting grants currently?

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## Vasu G

kimh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me which month applicants are getting grants currently?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Kimh


June. But, there are few May applicants waiting still.


----------



## kimh

Vasu G said:


> June. But, there are few May applicants waiting still.


Thanks Vasu!


----------



## Vickyh

jimmyhendrix said:


> Me too Mate..lodged 190 visa on 20 jun, status still "in progress".


Jimmy, I think they will allocate CO to us very soon Let's be patient!


----------



## amylin

Hello,
May I ask that all the uploaded documents onto the immi account should be certified or not?
I certified some of my documents but my employment reference and payslip and CPA advice are not certified...a bit worried...


----------



## TheExpatriate

amylin said:


> Hello,
> May I ask that all the uploaded documents onto the immi account should be certified or not?
> I certified some of my documents but my employment reference and payslip and CPA advice are not certified...a bit worried...


color scan of original does not need certifying. Don't worry


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Vickyh said:


> Jimmy, I think they will allocate CO to us very soon Let's be patient!


Yup..lets hang on...


----------



## besthar

kimh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me which month applicants are getting grants currently?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Kimh


April to July ...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## Markl41

kimh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me which month applicants are getting grants currently?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Kimh


There are also a group of April applicants which are also still waiting for grants


----------



## anandc

amitferns said:


> Its been a quiet day today


3 189 CO allocation updates, check the excel  first week is getting looked at, June India offshore officially started...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

manU22 said:


> Adding to was eva said, there are cases when one application contains multiple applicants like spouse and children, claiming spouse points etc. For which additional supporting documents are uploaded taking the number up.


The limit is per person not per family.


----------



## mah

HassanMorshed said:


> For past 2 days the grant mail was lying down in my mailbox.
> Yesss, its a grant


Wish, i had that attitude ........

Conratssssssss


----------



## Vickyh

anandc said:


> 3 189 CO allocation updates, check the excel  first week is getting looked at, June India offshore officially started...


What did I miss？Would you please tell where to check the excel？


----------



## nitin mudaliar

Vickyh said:


> What did I miss？Would you please tell where to check the excel？


Yes, even I couldnt view the excel sheet


----------



## kimh

Which excel?
Please post the link again.


----------



## amitferns

kimh said:


> Which excel?
> Please post the link again.


Go back a few pages you will find it


----------



## BOLT

anyone ???



BOLT said:


> Hi
> 
> Can seniors suggest me how much wait is usual after clearance of medicals?
> 
> Just for info, my ESC completed in Jun 14, Medicals/PCC were uploaded on 1st July and got cleared on 17 Aug 14. I have total five members on my application including me.


----------



## amitferns

BOLT said:


> anyone ???


Timelines are from the visa lodged date. As per current trend average is around 10-11 weeks


----------



## eva-aus1

yep .. its all CO cases today.. looks like they finished most of simple cases for 1st week , showering all direct grants , and now looking into whatever requires more info now.

Hope this ends soon and will take atleast couple of , from june 2nd week also .this week.. no tax to pay for hoping no 

tks,
Eva



anandc said:


> 3 189 CO allocation updates, check the excel  first week is getting looked at, June India offshore officially started...


----------



## jimmyhendrix

BOLT said:


> anyone ???



How much wait??? That depends on queuing system. If you are lucky and fall into a team that process at good speed then we are talking about 6-9 weeks... and then it goes on based on some unknown factors and some weird lady on the phone..


----------



## jimmyhendrix

kimh said:


> Which excel?
> Please post the link again.


You can search the Posts (Search--> Posts with keyword) "tinyurl" and you will find one...


----------



## amitferns

eva-aus1 said:


> yep .. its all CO cases today.. looks like they finished most of simple cases for 1st week , showering all direct grants , and now looking into whatever requires more info now.
> 
> Hope this ends soon and will take atleast couple of , from june 2nd week also .this week.. no tax to pay for hoping no
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Ha ha ha Eva. We are all surviving on that hope right now.


----------



## sevnik0202

HassanMorshed said:


> Yeah, at first I was thinking to make the first entry and get back to work here in KSA...but now I've decided to go on exit as early as possible. Thanks TheExp for your concern...offcourse I'll keep atleast a month or two in my hand before departing.
> 
> Make sure you update me on the job thingy...whether we'll be able to work on any other profession or it has to be the one which matches with the nominated one. Waiting for your researched feedback :smokin:



Mate you can work anywhere anytime. No condition on working on a paticular profession you have the PR work as you wish. No one is there to stop you. Congrats have a bright future ahead. God bless. 190 have to work in the nominated state for first two years.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## ashish1137

MaxTheWolf said:


> The limit is per person not per family.


The limit is per application and not per person.


----------



## ashish1137

Vickyh said:


> Jimmy, I think they will allocate CO to us very soon Let's be patient!


I think CO might already be assigned to 20th june applucation but he will contact based on the need.


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



HassanMorshed said:


> For past 2 days the grant mail was lying down in my mailbox.
> Yesss, its a grant


Congrats mate! Good to see things falling in place for you! All the best!

Cheers


----------



## Vickyh

ashish1137 said:


> I think CO might already be assigned to 20th june applucation but he will contact based on the need.


And if everything's fine,that might be direct grants？
But I havent finished my medical yet.


----------



## retake

kimh said:


> Which excel?
> Please post the link again.



here you go: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ashish1137 said:


> The limit is per application and not per person.


oops! right.  I am a single applicant so I thought it would be per person.

Cheers

Max


----------



## mimo88

TheExpatriate said:


> and to DIBP as well


Hi all,

Finally i am convinced that provisional will work for acs. Got the below reply qith clarification.

For all qualifications a final and complete academic transcript is needed. For an Australian Degree, a letter of completion containing the date of completion is needed and for an overseas degree a provisional or final certificate is needed.


----------



## 189

IndigoKKing said:


> I'll probably join the August club if my agent is able to lodge eVisa immediately.
> 
> I think paring down expectations and being prepared for a 10-12 weeks' wait is good for collective stress levels


Sometimes I feel going through agent, paying them is slowing down the whole process instead of we do it on our own.


----------



## anujsoni

Any grant today??


----------



## Hassan_001

jimmyhendrix said:


> Congrats Hassan!!!


Thanks Jimmy


----------



## IndigoKKing

189 said:


> Sometimes I feel going through agent, paying them is slowing down the whole process instead of we do it on our own.


Yes. Unfortunately, I hired the agent before I discovered the expatforum.


----------



## Hassan_001

venus9 said:


> Congrats mate! Good to see things falling in place for you! All the best!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks


----------



## kimh

189 said:


> Sometimes I feel going through agent, paying them is slowing down the whole process instead of we do it on our own.


I beg to differ. I wasted one whole year by hiring an Indian agent....he got me rejected from Victoria under 261314 and since then has vanished into thin air. I was really disappointed and angry. Then a friend suggested an agent from Oz. He has been a life saver and hope giver. I have spent double the money but I am glad he is over meticulous (slow in common terms) and giving me positive results.


----------



## Hassan_001

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate you can work anywhere anytime. No condition on working on a paticular profession you have the PR work as you wish. No one is there to stop you. Congrats have a bright future ahead. God bless. 190 have to work in the nominated state for first two years.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Dear Dev,

Thanks a lot for this info but if you dont mind, can you please share the reference or the source from where you get this information? Just to be on the safer side. Suppose, if today I start sending CVs to various job postings, and the employer gets back to me or DIBP mentioning that I'm not looking for the nominated job and what it I end up losing my PR??


----------



## eva-aus1

Is it a no grant day ??


----------



## anujsoni

eva-aus1 said:


> Is it a no grant day ??


Hi eva, hope you will give the next grant update

Goodluck!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix

No Grants Yet????


----------



## eva-aus1

:fingerscrossed: 

seems the system upgrades of last night made system too slow.Not much news on CO allocation or grants today .

tks,
Eva




anujsoni said:


> Hi eva, hope you will give the next grant update
> 
> Goodluck!!


----------



## imranrk

I saw a 189 grant on the other thread on this forum. Don't lose hope


----------



## Hunter85

If anyone deserves a grant It should be me 

When I applied in April they told us that till July they will hold the processing of 190s. And after July it took them 23 days to finally review my case. They asked for PCC which was already uploaded and till now they requested it 2 more times and I sent them the same documents 3 times. Just give my grant !!!


----------



## HoneyOZ

Hello

I am applying for skill assessment from ICAA. I am a CA from India.

Its written in the form original certified copies of degree and transcripts required.

Does it mean that attested photocopies of graduation degree, graduation marksheets, CA degree and CA marksheets are required? Attestation by notary is sufficient? From whom did you got it attested?

or I need to get some transcript etc documents from CA institute or university?

How to courier from Bangalore to Sydney? Through which courier did you people post? How much does it cost? Is it same as you courier within India or any extra precautions you do?


----------



## kimh

retake said:


> here you go: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0


Thanks jimmy and retake


----------



## dd17

IndigoKKing said:


> I'll probably join the August club if my agent is able to lodge eVisa immediately.
> 
> I think paring down expectations and being prepared for a 10-12 weeks' wait is good for collective stress levels


Hi

your case is similar to mine, just that you filed as an Accountant whereas I did it under Internal Auditor. 

Anzco:221224|Vetassess +ve 10th July|EOI filed 8th Aug| Invite .....


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Hunter85 said:


> If anyone deserves a grant It should be me
> 
> When I applied in April they told us that till July they will hold the processing of 190s. And after July it took them 23 days to finally review my case. They asked for PCC which was already uploaded and till now they requested it 2 more times and I sent them the same documents 3 times. Just give my grant !!!


Truly said!!!! Hang in there Hunter...its you NEXT!!!


----------



## chuminh

CO are on weekend mode. a bit of slack for this weeks grant. Hope they clear out all June applicants next week.


----------



## 189

chuminh said:


> CO are on weekend mode. a bit of slack for this weeks grant. Hope they clear out all June applicants next week.


That is too optimistic, may the force be with you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amitferns

chuminh said:


> CO are on weekend mode. a bit of slack for this weeks grant. Hope they clear out all June applicants next week.


They got tired releasing all those grants on monday


----------



## remya2013

Hi all ,

Could you please review the documents I have collected for 189 visa lodging and advice if anything I have missed or not.

Main Applicant:
	ACS outcome -26313
	IELTS TRF (Waiting result)
	Birth Certificate
	Passport – all biographical and visa stamped pages
	Class 10
	Class 12
	BE IT- Transcript , Degree Certificate and Mark lists
	Marriage certificate
	Is photograph required??
	Any ID details required for INDIA like PAN card, Aadhar card..etc?
	Employer 1 from Oct 2004- Nov 2007
•	Statutory declaration in stamp paper from colleague – reference letter
•	Offer letter ,
•	Service certificate
•	Pay slips minimum 2 from each year including first and last months (total 13 pay slips)
•	From 16 for the period Apr-2005 to Nov 2007 ( Missing first year’s Form16)
•	Don’t have bank statements, is that mandatory
	Employer 2 from Dec 2007 to Oct 2010
•	Experience letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities
•	Offer letter
•	Service certificate
•	Resignation acceptance letter
•	Increment letter – Only one
•	Pay slips minimum 2 from each year including fist and last months (total 10 pay slips)
•	Form 16 for all years
•	Bank statement from March 2008 to Oct 2010 (missing first 2,3 months)
	Employer 3 from Nov 2010 to May 2011
•	Experience letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities
•	Offer letter
•	Resignation acceptance letter
•	Salary certificate
•	Pay slips for all 6 months
•	From 16 for the all period
•	Bank statement for all period
	Employer 4 from May 2011 to May 2013
•	Experience letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities
•	Offer letter 
•	Service certificate
•	Salary review letters- 2 nos
•	Bonu letter – 2nos
•	Appreciation letter -1 no
•	Pay slips minimum 2 from each year including fist and last months (total 12 payslips)
•	From 16 for all period
•	Bank statement for all period
	Current employer from May 2013 to till date
•	Statutory declaration in stamp paper from colleague – reference letter
•	Offer letter 
•	Pay slips including first and last 3 months
•	From 16 for all period
•	Bank statement for all period
•	Is any other document required
For claiming spouse skills:
	ACS outcome -26313
	IELTS –TRF ( More than 6 in each band)
	Spouse passport – all biographical and visa stamped pages
	Marriage certificate
	Birth certificate
	BTech Degree certificate and mark lists
	Class 10 mark list
	Higher secondary mark list
	Is any other documents required fro claiming spouse skills
	Is photograph required??
	Any ID details required for INDIA like PAN card, Aadhar card..etc?

Thanks a lot in advance
expecting your valuable suggestions


----------



## manU22

Please see below.

This covers all. You can give Aadhar, Driving License. Photogragh is not needed. During Medicals they would take (for info). I didnt give Visa Stamped pages for self and spouse, but if any of you have travelled abroad, then please give entry and exit immigration stamping and mention the same in Form 80. Its ok if you dont have abnk statements for certain period and you can give suitable reasons to CO if asked.



remya2013 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Could you please review the documents I have collected for 189 visa lodging and advice if anything I have missed or not.
> 
> Main Applicant:
> 	ACS outcome -26313
> 	IELTS TRF (Waiting result)
> 	Birth Certificate
> 	Passport – all biographical and visa stamped pages
> 	Class 10
> 	Class 12
> 	BE IT- Transcript , Degree Certificate and Mark lists
> 	Marriage certificate
> 	Is photograph required??
> 	Any ID details required for INDIA like PAN card, Aadhar card..etc?
> 	Employer 1 from Oct 2004- Nov 2007
> •	Statutory declaration in stamp paper from colleague – reference letter
> •	Offer letter ,
> •	Service certificate
> •	Pay slips minimum 2 from each year including first and last months (total 13 pay slips)
> •	From 16 for the period Apr-2005 to Nov 2007 ( Missing first year’s Form16)
> •	Don’t have bank statements, is that mandatory
> 	Employer 2 from Dec 2007 to Oct 2010
> •	Experience letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities
> •	Offer letter
> •	Service certificate
> •	Resignation acceptance letter
> •	Increment letter – Only one
> •	Pay slips minimum 2 from each year including fist and last months (total 10 pay slips)
> •	Form 16 for all years
> •	Bank statement from March 2008 to Oct 2010 (missing first 2,3 months)
> 	Employer 3 from Nov 2010 to May 2011
> •	Experience letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities
> •	Offer letter
> •	Resignation acceptance letter
> •	Salary certificate
> •	Pay slips for all 6 months
> •	From 16 for the all period
> •	Bank statement for all period
> 	Employer 4 from May 2011 to May 2013
> •	Experience letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities
> •	Offer letter
> •	Service certificate
> •	Salary review letters- 2 nos
> •	Bonu letter – 2nos
> •	Appreciation letter -1 no
> •	Pay slips minimum 2 from each year including fist and last months (total 12 payslips)
> •	From 16 for all period
> •	Bank statement for all period
> 	Current employer from May 2013 to till date
> •	Statutory declaration in stamp paper from colleague – reference letter
> •	Offer letter
> •	Pay slips including first and last 3 months
> •	From 16 for all period
> •	Bank statement for all period
> •	Is any other document required
> For claiming spouse skills:
> 	ACS outcome -26313
> 	IELTS –TRF ( More than 6 in each band)
> 	Spouse passport – all biographical and visa stamped pages
> 	Marriage certificate
> 	Birth certificate
> 	BTech Degree certificate and mark lists
> 	Class 10 mark list
> 	Higher secondary mark list
> 	Is any other documents required fro claiming spouse skills
> 	Is photograph required??
> 	Any ID details required for INDIA like PAN card, Aadhar card..etc?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance
> expecting your valuable suggestions


----------



## mimo88

Hi All,

I am in process of filing for ACS assessment for myself through ACS and my wife's through vetassess.

Can anyone let me know at what stage do I need to send the physical documents and to whom (acs/eoi/ss/dibp) or (vetassess/eoi/ss/dibp) ?

thanking all of you in advance.
mimo88


----------



## remya2013

Thanks a lot manu22..


----------



## 189

No photograph needed. I never had to upload any.




remya2013 said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Could you please review the documents I have collected for 189 visa lodging and advice if anything I have missed or not.
> 
> Main Applicant:
> 	ACS outcome -26313
> 	IELTS TRF (Waiting result)
> 	Birth Certificate
> 	Passport – all biographical and visa stamped pages
> 	Class 10
> 	Class 12
> 	BE IT- Transcript , Degree Certificate and Mark lists
> 	Marriage certificate
> 	Is photograph required??
> 	Any ID details required for INDIA like PAN card, Aadhar card..etc?
> 	Employer 1 from Oct 2004- Nov 2007
> •	Statutory declaration in stamp paper from colleague – reference letter
> •	Offer letter ,
> •	Service certificate
> •	Pay slips minimum 2 from each year including first and last months (total 13 pay slips)
> •	From 16 for the period Apr-2005 to Nov 2007 ( Missing first year’s Form16)
> •	Don’t have bank statements, is that mandatory
> 	Employer 2 from Dec 2007 to Oct 2010
> •	Experience letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities
> •	Offer letter
> •	Service certificate
> •	Resignation acceptance letter
> •	Increment letter – Only one
> •	Pay slips minimum 2 from each year including fist and last months (total 10 pay slips)
> •	Form 16 for all years
> •	Bank statement from March 2008 to Oct 2010 (missing first 2,3 months)
> 	Employer 3 from Nov 2010 to May 2011
> •	Experience letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities
> •	Offer letter
> •	Resignation acceptance letter
> •	Salary certificate
> •	Pay slips for all 6 months
> •	From 16 for the all period
> •	Bank statement for all period
> 	Employer 4 from May 2011 to May 2013
> •	Experience letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities
> •	Offer letter
> •	Service certificate
> •	Salary review letters- 2 nos
> •	Bonu letter – 2nos
> •	Appreciation letter -1 no
> •	Pay slips minimum 2 from each year including fist and last months (total 12 payslips)
> •	From 16 for all period
> •	Bank statement for all period
> 	Current employer from May 2013 to till date
> •	Statutory declaration in stamp paper from colleague – reference letter
> •	Offer letter
> •	Pay slips including first and last 3 months
> •	From 16 for all period
> •	Bank statement for all period
> •	Is any other document required
> For claiming spouse skills:
> 	ACS outcome -26313
> 	IELTS –TRF ( More than 6 in each band)
> 	Spouse passport – all biographical and visa stamped pages
> 	Marriage certificate
> 	Birth certificate
> 	BTech Degree certificate and mark lists
> 	Class 10 mark list
> 	Higher secondary mark list
> 	Is any other documents required fro claiming spouse skills
> 	Is photograph required??
> 	Any ID details required for INDIA like PAN card, Aadhar card..etc?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance
> expecting your valuable suggestions


----------



## venus9

mimo88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in process of filing for ACS assessment for myself through ACS and my wife's through vetassess.
> 
> Can anyone let me know at what stage do I need to send the physical documents and to whom (acs/eoi/ss/dibp) or (vetassess/eoi/ss/dibp) ?
> 
> thanking all of you in advance.
> mimo88


Physical documents are not required at least for ACS assessment. Certified copies would suffice.

Cheers


----------



## nitin mudaliar

venus9 said:


> Physical documents are not required at least for ACS assessment. Certified copies would suffice.
> 
> Cheers


No physical documents for vetassess too. Scanned copies only.


----------



## Mike95

hello guys

i would want to apply on occupational code 225411, technical sales representative
unfortunately only SA sponsors that too on 'special condition' which i am not eligible.
An agent based in Australia informed that this code is always for special category and never opens for overseas migrant.
Is it true?
Kindly help


----------



## vikz_au

HassanMorshed said:


> For past 2 days the grant mail was lying down in my mailbox.
> Yesss, its a grant



Congratz Hassan. I am also from Saudi Arabia. I hope I get my grant soon like you.

Regards,


----------



## arunm86

Guys,

DIBP informed me that they are encountering a series of system issues after updates and patch fixes this morning and last weekend, also told me that the processing time can vary from anywhere from 3 month to 6 month for june applicants. Dont know how far this is true. 

On the good side, She also told me that this is quite common and was the same whenever there has been a system upgrade in the past.


----------



## bigdaddy

arunm86 said:


> Guys,
> 
> DIBP informed me that they are encountering a series of system issues after updates and patch fixes this morning and last weekend, also told me that the processing time can vary from anywhere from 3 month to 6 month for june applicants. Dont know how far this is true.
> 
> On the good side, She also told me that this is quite common and was the same whenever there has been a system upgrade in the past.


Hmm....that isn't a good a news....specifically June applicants ? 
Possible reasons

1. Individuals systems by month
2. Patch affecting the dates of june applicants
3. A batch job to stack june applicants according to some intelligent parameters went wrong... and messing the dates
4. The group handling the June batch got their system access screwed by the patch and all saved data went for a toss...


----------



## Future_ozzy

189 said:


> No photograph needed. I never had to upload any.[/
> 
> 
> I uploaded passport size photographs for everyone in my application.
> 
> Also for ID proof you can upload Adhaar Card or PAN Card scanned copy.


----------



## eva-aus1

Does the data loss is something they cant manage ?? having data backup and recovery options will be the primary criteria for a such a gov system.. The security patches may be affecting few systems , which primarily handling 189s .. We will have to wait and see if the July cases are getting closed , while june is on hold..to conclude that it is some data loss of June cases .

As she said if it is a repeated and normal issue whenever system patches happens .. I think there is not much to worry about like a disaster or crash....they might be fed up with the June applicant calls and hence gave this 6 months time frame.. I believe anandc did pointed out a similar delay in 2013 for June applicants ..so guys anyway the ball is still rolling..we see grants even now.. keep the faith..

tks ,
Eva



bigdaddy said:


> Hmm....that isn't a good a news....specifically June applicants ?
> Possible reasons
> 
> 1. Individuals systems by month
> 2. Patch affecting the dates of june applicants
> 3. A batch job to stack june applicants according to some intelligent parameters went wrong... and messing the dates
> 4. The group handling the June batch got their system access screwed by the patch and all saved data went for a toss...


----------



## anandc

eva-aus1 said:


> Does the data loss is something they cant manage ?? having data backup and recovery options will be the primary criteria for a such a gov system.. The security patches may be affecting few systems , which primarily handling 189s .. We will have to wait and see if the July cases are getting closed , while june is on hold..to conclude that it is some data loss of June cases .
> 
> As she said if it is a repeated and normal issue whenever system patches happens .. I think there is not much to worry about like a disaster or crash....they might be fed up with the June applicant calls and hence gave this 6 months time frame.. I believe anandc did pointed out a similar delay in 2013 for June applicants ..so guys anyway the ball is still rolling..we see grants even now.. keep the faith..
> 
> tks ,
> Eva


Yes, and let's not misinterpret these separate statements.
There are issues with their systems like hapid not getting generated(happening for me), due to the patches being applied. 

But there is no data loss, the delay is because of 190 catch up plus new EOI invites due to opening up of next year's quota,and the resultant delay.
Still they are trying to handle the first week of June. 
Let's hope they fix the issues ASAP and we start hearing good news for the expecting applicants


----------



## Sri_Leo

*SA 190 Visa Grant*

Hi guys, 

Finally I received SA 190 visa on 26th august 2014.

I got SA 489 visa on 17 Dec 2013 and moved to Adelaide on 28th March 2014. 
I applied for SA 190 on 14th June 2014 and received Direct Grant on 26th august 2014.

Thanks to all expateess.....

I pray God to grant the Visas as soon as possible to everyone who applied and waiting.
guys all the best.


----------



## padmakarrao

Sri_Leo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally I received SA 190 visa on 26th august 2014.
> 
> I got SA 489 visa on 17 Dec 2013 and moved to Adelaide on 28th March 2014.
> I applied for SA 190 on 14th June 2014 and received Direct Grant on 26th august 2014.
> 
> Thanks to all expateess.....
> 
> I pray God to grant the Visas as soon as possible to everyone who applied and waiting.
> guys all the best.


Congrats Leo


----------



## amitferns

Sri_Leo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally I received SA 190 visa on 26th august 2014.
> 
> I got SA 489 visa on 17 Dec 2013 and moved to Adelaide on 28th March 2014.
> I applied for SA 190 on 14th June 2014 and received Direct Grant on 26th august 2014.
> 
> Thanks to all expateess.....
> 
> I pray God to grant the Visas as soon as possible to everyone who applied and waiting.
> guys all the best.


Congrats Leo


----------



## Shells2012

manU22 said:


> Please see below.
> 
> This covers all. You can give Aadhar, Driving License. Photogragh is not needed. During Medicals they would take (for info). I didnt give Visa Stamped pages for self and spouse, but if any of you have travelled abroad, then please give entry and exit immigration stamping and mention the same in Form 80. Its ok if you dont have abnk statements for certain period and you can give suitable reasons to CO if asked.


Hey Manu,

As suggested by you earlier, I am uploading my Pan card, DL and Voter's ID card in lieu of Birth Certificate. Could you please advise under what category should I upload these and also if I should mention anything in description (such as -docs in lieu of Birth Cert. or something).
Also, did you provide attested copies of these or coloured copies worked for you?

Thanks,
Shells2012


----------



## sathi

*489*



amitferns said:


> Congrats Leo


Congrats. One question: 489 cost u AUD 3000+. Now 190 also will cost you another 3000+? I am awaiting my 489 EOI.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Sri_Leo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally I received SA 190 visa on 26th august 2014.
> 
> I got SA 489 visa on 17 Dec 2013 and moved to Adelaide on 28th March 2014.
> I applied for SA 190 on 14th June 2014 and received Direct Grant on 26th august 2014.
> 
> Thanks to all expateess.....
> 
> I pray God to grant the Visas as soon as possible to everyone who applied and waiting.
> guys all the best.



Congrats Mate!!!


----------



## ark

Mike95 said:


> hello guys
> 
> i would want to apply on occupational code 225411, technical sales representative
> unfortunately only SA sponsors that too on 'special condition' which i am not eligible.
> An agent based in Australia informed that this code is always for special category and never opens for overseas migrant.
> Is it true?
> Kindly help


Mike, SA quota for 225411 ran out on Jul.01 this year, that is the first day DIBP released new quota for program year 2014-2015. Luckily, I got one of the vacancies. You can try ACT for this code or you may need to way until they release new positions.


----------



## Vickyh

Sri_Leo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally I received SA 190 visa on 26th august 2014.
> 
> I got SA 489 visa on 17 Dec 2013 and moved to Adelaide on 28th March 2014.
> I applied for SA 190 on 14th June 2014 and received Direct Grant on 26th august 2014.
> 
> Thanks to all expateess.....
> 
> I pray God to grant the Visas as soon as possible to everyone who applied and waiting.
> guys all the best.


congratssssssss and all the best


----------



## manU22

Shells2012 said:


> Hey Manu,
> 
> As suggested by you earlier, I am uploading my Pan card, DL and Voter's ID card in lieu of Birth Certificate. Could you please advise under what category should I upload these and also if I should mention anything in description (such as -docs in lieu of Birth Cert. or something).
> Also, did you provide attested copies of these or coloured copies worked for you?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shells2012


I gave color copies which worked. You can put it under age proof, immi site is down right now.


----------



## taniska

Hello

I am filling up my 189 Visa application to submit it tomorrow and have below questions. Experts please help.

1. "Intended state of residence in Australia" - Can I choose "Unknown" for this if I don't have any specific plans. Would it have any negative impact?

2. "Description of duties" - What level of details I should fill in here. Should I provide detailed list of my responsibilities like the one we provided in statutory declaration for ACS?

3. "Main language" - What is this. Should I have to select my mother tongue for this?

Thanks


----------



## 189

taniska said:


> Hello
> 
> I am filling up my 189 Visa application to submit it tomorrow and have below questions. Experts please help.
> 
> 1. "Intended state of residence in Australia" - Can I choose "Unknown" for this if I don't have any specific plans. Would it have any negative impact?
> 
> 2. "Description of duties" - What level of details I should fill in here. Should I provide detailed list of my responsibilities like the one we provided in statutory declaration for ACS?
> 
> 3. "Main language" - What is this. Should I have to select my mother tongue for this?
> 
> Thanks


My answers in same order of your questions

1. Yep unknown is fine
2. Ensure it matches your ACS keywords are enough like design, development, testing , user support etc
3. Yeh your mother tongue, ensure it matches to the IELTS first language selection just to be on safer side.


----------



## shingi700

*Non-migrating dependent*



TheExpatriate said:


> any children who are neither Australian citizens nor Australian permanent residents must be included. If you do not have full custody over your child from a past relationship, you need to add him/her as a non-migrating dependent, and the child will have to go through medical tests as well


Thank you for the valuable information.
Cheers = Shingi700


----------



## shingi700

Hi 
I have another question to ask.Is it ok to complete the online expression of interest for either 190/189 now while the actually application for a visa is after November 2014?.I cannot apply for any permanent visa before end of November, so my question is, can I in the meantime complete the EOI?. Will this not be considered as breaching the period before end of November?
Thank you.


----------



## ganeshskt

arunm86 said:


> Guys,
> 
> DIBP informed me that they are encountering a series of system issues after updates and patch fixes this morning and last weekend, also told me that the processing time can vary from anywhere from 3 month to 6 month for june applicants. Dont know how far this is true.
> 
> On the good side, She also told me that this is quite common and was the same whenever there has been a system upgrade in the past.


I am desperately hoping by next week....my visa lodge date will complete its 3 months on 3rd sep....!!!
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: to every one who's been waiting... let's hope there will be flood of grants next week n in here too )

cheers


----------



## MaxTheWolf

shingi700 said:


> Hi
> I have another question to ask.Is it ok to complete the online expression of interest for either 190/189 now while the actually application for a visa is after November 2014?.I cannot apply for any permanent visa before end of November, so my question is, can I in the meantime complete the EOI?. Will this not be considered as breaching the period before end of November?
> Thank you.


yes, you can complete and save your EOI, but do not submit it.


----------



## sandeepr

Hi Max,

Its been long time I logged in and posted. Finally I got my IELTS score to apply for VIC SS. I got 8.5 8.5 7 7 and Overall 8. I will submit my EOI shortly. I have been searching for information regd VIC SS and I came across a person who mentioned to send a cover letter. He mentioned all the info about Melbourne, his friends, relatives and his job opportunities and stuff.

I would like to ask if you have any idea about the cover letter and also the resume format which has to be uploaded. Could you help with any info regd VIC SS.

Sandy


----------



## mah

Sri_Leo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Finally I received SA 190 visa on 26th august 2014.
> 
> I got SA 489 visa on 17 Dec 2013 and moved to Adelaide on 28th March 2014.
> I applied for SA 190 on 14th June 2014 and received Direct Grant on 26th august 2014.
> 
> Thanks to all expateess.....
> 
> I pray God to grant the Visas as soon as possible to everyone who applied and waiting.
> guys all the best.



congratsssss


----------



## Jaiveen

Hi frnds, My joy knows no bound today..... As I got my golden mail today in afternoon. I was expected it next week as I applied on 11 June ,it was a direct grant... Wish u all a speedy grant and just be positive as law of attraction really works... Thanks to forum n lovely people for all the support. My weekend celebration started....	
:cheer2:


----------



## mah

Jaiveen said:


> Hi frnds, My joy knows no bound today..... As I got my golden mail today in afternoon. I was expected it next week as I applied on 11 June ,it was a direct grant... Wish u all a speedy grant and just be positive as law of attraction really works... Thanks to forum n lovely people for all the support. My weekend celebration started....
> :cheer2:


Great news , congratssss


----------



## 189756

Lodged today  in august gang now based on 3 months processing time if i get it by 29th Nov .. il have the best Christmas and new year here


----------



## 189

adiii said:


> Lodged today  in august gang now based on 3 months processing time if i get it by 29th Nov .. il have the best Christmas and new year here


Heartiest Congratulations


----------



## cc112358

join the gang...lol


----------



## cc112358

adiii said:


> Lodged today  in august gang now based on 3 months processing time if i get it by 29th Nov .. il have the best Christmas and new year here


Hi adiii,

Good to see you here.

it seems a lot of 2613ers got invitation this round. The queue is moving faster!!


----------



## evolla

checking-in for this August batch of applicants.. goodluck and happy waiting guys!


----------



## 189

cc112358 said:


> join the gang...lol



Welcome


----------



## sk2014

Jaiveen said:


> Hi frnds, My joy knows no bound today..... As I got my golden mail today in afternoon. I was expected it next week as I applied on 11 June ,it was a direct grant... Wish u all a speedy grant and just be positive as law of attraction really works... Thanks to forum n lovely people for all the support. My weekend celebration started....
> :cheer2:


Congrats, have a great time


----------



## 189756

Many familiar faces from EOI submitted club ... looks like all of us went through roller-coaster ride with Incorrect reporting, failure to send 200 invites and what not. Brace yourself ... coz in australia the winter is coming


----------



## 189

My friend has got his ss 190 visa approved in feb 2014. He has made an initial visit in July 2014 for a week. Since this is a state sponsored visa there is a commitment of initial 2 years of the five year visa to stay and work in the state. But currently he is not in Australia and will only migrate to the state in feb2015.

Is there any issue or implications on the visa if he travels and stays in the state in feb 2015.

What is the last date he can enter?

Is there any other criteria he should keep in mind?


----------



## ashish1137

Jaiveen said:


> Hi frnds, My joy knows no bound today..... As I got my golden mail today in afternoon. I was expected it next week as I applied on 11 June ,it was a direct grant... Wish u all a speedy grant and just be positive as law of attraction really works... Thanks to forum n lovely people for all the support. My weekend celebration started....
> :cheer2:


Heartiest Congratulations mate.


----------



## ashish1137

189 said:


> My friend has got his ss 190 visa approved in feb 2014. He has made an initial visit in July 2014 for a week. Since this is a state sponsored visa there is a commitment of initial 2 years of the five year visa to stay and work in the state. But currently he is not in Australia and will only migrate to the state in feb2015.
> 
> Is there any issue or implications on the visa if he travels and stays in the state in feb 2015.
> 
> What is the last date he can enter?
> 
> Is there any other criteria he should keep in mind?


There are no such implications. If required, he can inform the state thatvhe has reached and currently is in search of a job.

There is no such last date specially if he has made his initial visit

I dont know about any other criteria. this is to the best of my knowledge. I hope others can intervene if they feel the reply is different from what i have quoted here.


----------



## anandc

189 earliest lodgement date is now 8th may, awesome catching up job by DIBP.


----------



## mukul-saini

What do you mean by 8th mah anandc....


----------



## anotherarjunsydney

Silent but tense lurker here... lodged my 189 on June 12th.. eagerly awaiting a response from DIBP. When I called about a week back, heard my case has been assigned to team 33 mid August.. So hoping for some news soon  All the best to all the fellow 189ers!

its indeed great news that the earliest lodgement date is now May 8th.. thats a lot of stuff cleared out since last one month! Cheers!


----------



## Oz_Rch

Hi all,

I have a query around my ACS. Somehow I made a mistake to go through Indian agent while sitting in Australia, and that stupid agent haven't included my Australian experience in my ACS, lowering down my point calculation from 65 to 60. I had submitted EOI on 18th August 2014 with 60 points and still awaiting invitation. Should I go ahead and file my ACS again to increase my points? Is it going to be worth of putting 550$ again? Please suggest?




Category -189(60 points)|ANZSCO-261313|EOI application-18 August '14|EOI invite-awaiting


----------



## taniska

189 said:


> My answers in same order of your questions
> 
> 1. Yep unknown is fine
> 2. Ensure it matches your ACS keywords are enough like design, development, testing , user support etc
> 3. Yeh your mother tongue, ensure it matches to the IELTS first language selection just to be on safer side.


Thanks for your reply. One more question:-

I am working for the same company for past 6 years but in that 1 year I worked in AUS and I am claiming 5 points for that. Should I split and enter my experience in the same way like I have done for ACS? 

Thanks


----------



## 189

taniska said:


> Thanks for your reply. One more question:-
> 
> I am working for the same company for past 6 years but in that 1 year I worked in AUS and I am claiming 5 points for that. Should I split and enter my experience in the same way like I have done for ACS?
> 
> Thanks


Yes please


----------



## anandc

mukul-saini said:


> What do you mean by 8th mah anandc....


All people till 8th may or earlier for 189 have a CO assigned....Ofcourse it also implies that someone who has lodged later may or may not have been assigned a CO,check immi site updated for earliest allotment dates


----------



## FrancisM

*VISA 190 Invitation*

HI! I submitted my EOI last June 17, 2014 until now I have not receive any innovation yet. Anybody knows the current time table for to be invited for VISA 190 (WA)


----------



## taniska

Thanks very much 189. One more question..

Hope for the below question I should enter details only for the countries where I have lived in for atleast 6 months. Assuming that if I stayed for 3 -4 months long back then I do not need to enter here. Please let me know if my understanding is not right.

------------------------------------------
Previous countries of residence

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
------------------------------------------

Also, I think PCC is required from countries where in I stayed more than 1 year only. Please clarify...

Thanks


----------



## 189

taniska said:


> Thanks very much 189. One more question..
> 
> Hope for the below question I should enter details only for the countries where I have lived in for atleast 6 months. Assuming that if I stayed for 3 -4 months long back then I do not need to enter here. Please let me know if my understanding is not right.
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> Previous countries of residence
> 
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Also, I think PCC is required from countries where in I stayed more than 1 year only. Please clarify...
> 
> Thanks


 are ypu talking about that 17 page form? please note that Form 80 need to have all those travel details.

Your understanding regarding PCC is correct.


----------



## austrailadream

Really??????? Is it a ZERO grant day or what..?? :-(


----------



## taniska

Yes, I am talking about that 17 page form. The one which comes next to IELTS i.e. Langauage page...

Today I am planning to successfully complete that 17 page for and submit and pay the fees...


Thanks


----------



## bigdaddy

austrailadream said:


> Really??????? Is it a ZERO grant day or what..?? :-(


Looks like that..... wish the system glitch news is not becoming real....


----------



## taniska

189 said:


> are ypu talking about that 17 page form? please note that Form 80 need to have all those travel details.
> 
> Your understanding regarding PCC is correct.


Yes, I am talking about that 17 page form. The one which comes next to IELTS i.e. Langauage page...

Today I am planning to successfully complete that 17 page for and submit and pay the fees...


Thanks


----------



## vikz_au

Jaiveen said:


> Hi frnds, My joy knows no bound today..... As I got my golden mail today in afternoon. I was expected it next week as I applied on 11 June ,it was a direct grant... Wish u all a speedy grant and just be positive as law of attraction really works... Thanks to forum n lovely people for all the support. My weekend celebration started....
> :cheer2:



Hi Jaiveen,

Congrats on your grant. I also lodged my visa application on 11 june, but still waiting for grant. Could you please share your timelines and also your visa category (189/190).

Kind Regards,


----------



## manU22

taniska said:


> Yes, I am talking about that 17 page form. The one which comes next to IELTS i.e. Langauage page...
> 
> Today I am planning to successfully complete that 17 page for and submit and pay the fees...
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes you need to put down details of all countries you have visited.


----------



## taniska

manU22 said:


> Yes you need to put down details of all countries you have visited.


Are you sure, should I need to put in the travel of even 3 - 4 months. I don't even remember the address of where I stayed in US when I visited for couple of months some 7 years ago...


----------



## manU22

taniska said:


> Are you sure, should I need to put in the travel of even 3 - 4 months. I don't even remember the address of where I stayed in US when I visited for couple of months some 7 years ago...


I gave for 30 days trips also. If you dont know you can put it in Form 80 last section something like "Traveled multiple times to USA or other countries between year to year"


----------



## cancerianlrules

taniska said:


> Yes, I am talking about that 17 page form. The one which comes next to IELTS i.e. Langauage page...
> 
> Today I am planning to successfully complete that 17 page for and submit and pay the fees...
> 
> 
> Thanks


The 17 page form does not require you to enter your travel details. You are only required to mention about the countries where you have 'lived'. I do not think visit a country for 3-4 months is classified as 'living' in that country, so you are okay.

But in Form 80 you are required to enter all your travel details. Re: PCC your understanding is correct.

Good luck with the submission!


----------



## 189

manU22 said:


> Yes you need to put down details of all countries you have visited.


Nope. Not needed for that 17 page form as long as one is not resident that is living/working for 180days or more.

those travelling info are needed in Form 80.


----------



## chennaiite

Oz_Rch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query around my ACS. Somehow I made a mistake to go through Indian agent while sitting in Australia, and that stupid agent haven't included my Australian experience in my ACS, lowering down my point calculation from 65 to 60. I had submitted EOI on 18th August 2014 with 60 points and still awaiting invitation. Should I go ahead and file my ACS again to increase my points? Is it going to be worth of putting 550$ again? Please suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Category -189(60 points)|ANZSCO-261313|EOI application-18 August '14|EOI invite-awaiting


If you can wait for 2 months then do so. You should get invited in 2 months time (roughly 4 rounds). 

Also once you lodge your visa inform DIBP about it. I doubt it will carry any weightage but no harm.

If you're in a real hurry then reapply acs. But bear in mind that you'll anyway have to go through that process and it will take 2 months anyways!! So no point.


----------



## taniska

*Australian PCC question*

Hello Experts,

Australian PCC question:-

In certain proof's I do not have my full expanded name like passport, surnames are replaced with initials in my gas, electricity bills. Will they accept that proofs?

Also it is better to submit for only 100 points or can I submit all available docs...

Thanks


----------



## pattern

chennaiite said:


> If you can wait for 2 months then do so. You should get invited in 2 months time (roughly 4 rounds).
> 
> Also once you lodge your visa inform DIBP about it. I doubt it will carry any weightage but no harm.
> 
> If you're in a real hurry then reapply acs. But bear in mind that you'll anyway have to go through that process and it will take 2 months anyways!! So no point.


Actually not, a friend got his ACS assessment done in 9 days this month so they are pretty fast these days. 

@Oz_Rch, I would suggest to check whether you need a new full assessment or you can submit a “Review Application” (it is slightly cheaper: $395), but not sure if it is worth, it will only save you one month of waiting for invitation.


----------



## GirishAthani

Hi guys,

This year Ganesha festival has been special for me. I am very Happy to inform you that I got my GRANT today. It was a direct grant... My category is 189 and visa lodge date is June 18th. 
Thanks to all the helpful people for their valuable inputs. God bless you all..


----------



## Nishbhar

GirishAthani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This year Ganesha festival has been special for me. I am very Happy to inform you that I got my GRANT today. It was a direct grant... My category is 189 and visa lodge date is June 18th.
> Thanks to all the helpful people for their valuable inputs. God bless you all..


Congrats!


----------



## GirishAthani

Hi guys, 

Need one clarification from the people who got the grants recently. My grant letter received today mentions that my first arrival date is 24-Sep-2014!!!!!!!! Is it a mistake or anybody have received first entry dates as within 1month of PR grant date? Kindly let me know. 

Thanks
Girish


----------



## manU22

189 said:


> Nope. Not needed for that 17 page form as long as one is not resident that is living/working for 180days or more.
> 
> those travelling info are needed in Form 80.


Not sure I did give it in the 17 pages form and again in form 80.


----------



## manU22

GirishAthani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need one clarification from the people who got the grants recently. My grant letter received today mentions that my first arrival date is 24-Sep-2014!!!!!!!! Is it a mistake or anybody have received first entry dates as within 1month of PR grant date? Kindly let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Girish



Congrats for your grant. The initial entry date is usually one year from the date of PCC. One question when did u complete your PCC.


----------



## GirishAthani

Thanks nishabh


----------



## Ker2Aus

GirishAthani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need one clarification from the people who got the grants recently. My grant letter received today mentions that my first arrival date is 24-Sep-2014!!!!!!!! Is it a mistake or anybody have received first entry dates as within 1month of PR grant date? Kindly let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Girish


Congrats Girish. Early posts from this forum Indicates that the first entry date will be one year from the date of the day that you did your Medical or one year from your PCC date and that too Whichever is earlier. Did you do medical or PCC in September 2013?


----------



## GirishAthani

Pcc was done in last week of June 2014 and uploaded on 2nd of July 2014!


----------



## GirishAthani

Nope all my things including skill verification (jan 2014), PCC n medicals (July 2014) have been done this year. Am wondering if this is a mistake n whether I should contact them asking for clarification.


----------



## amhalabi

Hi guys, 

I just got invitation to apply for 189 visa yesterday. Also, i got invitation from Western Australia state to apply for state sponsorship.

I wonder which of the two choices is better for me 189 or 190. I'm talking about time frame. which one is faster to be granted?


----------



## amitferns

GirishAthani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This year Ganesha festival has been special for me. I am very Happy to inform you that I got my GRANT today. It was a direct grant... My category is 189 and visa lodge date is June 18th.
> Thanks to all the helpful people for their valuable inputs. God bless you all..


Congrats.


----------



## chennaiite

190 has higher priority. But in practice, both are same, almost!

Go with 189.


----------



## chennaiite

chennaiite said:


> 190 has higher priority. But in practice, both are same, almost!
> 
> Go with 189.


Also i noticed you're from Syria. Be prepared cuz your clearance is going to take a long time, unfortunately.


----------



## GirishAthani

Thanks Amit


----------



## manU22

GirishAthani said:


> Pcc was done in last week of June 2014 and uploaded on 2nd of July 2014!


You please report this to you CO by sending email to the group mail id from which you have received the grant.


----------



## amhalabi

chennaiite said:


> 190 has higher priority. But in practice, both are same, almost!
> 
> Go with 189.


Thanks for the advice..
What documents should I prepare while waiting for CO to be allocated?


----------



## chennaiite

amhalabi said:


> Thanks for the advice..
> What documents should I prepare while waiting for CO to be allocated?


Medicals
PCC
Birth Certificate
Employment (Reference, Payslips)
Qualification (Degree & Transcripts)

If CO needs anything, they'll advise you. You'll have enough time to respond.


----------



## sunilreddy

GirishAthani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This year Ganesha festival has been special for me. I am very Happy to inform you that I got my GRANT today. It was a direct grant... My category is 189 and visa lodge date is June 18th.
> Thanks to all the helpful people for their valuable inputs. God bless you all..





Congrats Brother ....



Can u please share your complete timeline ....


----------



## eva-aus1

Congrats Girish!! 



GirishAthani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need one clarification from the people who got the grants recently. My grant letter received today mentions that my first arrival date is 24-Sep-2014!!!!!!!! Is it a mistake or anybody have received first entry dates as within 1month of PR grant date? Kindly let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Girish


----------



## GirishAthani

Thanks Sunilreddy. 

My timelines are

Visa category: 189, business analyst

IELTS: Sep 2013
ACS skill verification: 30 Jan 2014
Invitation to apply: 26 May 2014
Visa lodged: 18 Jun 2014
PCC uploaded: 2 Jun 2014
Medicals uploaded: 10 Jul 2014
PR grant: 28 Aug 2014


----------



## GirishAthani

eva-aus1 said:


> Congrats Girish!!


Thanks Eva


----------



## GirishAthani

manU22 said:


> You please report this to you CO by sending email to the group mail id from which you have received the grant.


Yup sent the mail to them asking for clarification. Lemme see what reply I get on Monday!!!


----------



## pratiik

GirishAthani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This year Ganesha festival has been special for me. I am very Happy to inform you that I got my GRANT today. It was a direct grant... My category is 189 and visa lodge date is June 18th.
> Thanks to all the helpful people for their valuable inputs. God bless you all..


Congratulations girish !!! I have lodged my 489 on 30th june any idea how much time for me


----------



## GirishAthani

pratiik said:


> Congratulations girish !!! I have lodged my 489 on 30th june any idea how much time for me


Thanks Prateek. Not sure how those people grant PRs coz I have seen people who lodged before me are still waiting. Even I was surprised to see the mail as I was expecting in next 2 weeks...


----------



## pratiik

Ohk dude then it the matter of luck and you are lucky


----------



## GirishAthani

Hi guys, 

Can all the people who have got grants in the last 3-4 weeks post their PR grant date and first entry dates so that it helps people like me. 

Thanks 
Girish


----------



## GirishAthani

pratiik said:


> Ohk dude then it the matter of luck and you are lucky


Yes I feel myself lucky and my prayers for all those who have lodged before me and waiting get their grants in the coming week


----------



## mukul-saini

Girsih congratulations....in your joy I am.feeling happy....can you please tellme whether they verified at your workplace....


----------



## sunilreddy

GirishAthani said:


> Thanks Sunilreddy.
> 
> My timelines are
> 
> Visa category: 189, business analyst
> 
> IELTS: Sep 2013
> ACS skill verification: 30 Jan 2014
> Invitation to apply: 26 May 2014
> Visa lodged: 18 Jun 2014
> PCC uploaded: 2 Jun 2014
> Medicals uploaded: 10 Jul 2014
> PR grant: 28 Aug 2014





Hi Brother ...


I heard from one of my friend that, before he got his grant, he was called to his work place, and asked for the employment status of the applicant, could you please tell me can you please tell me whether they verified at your workplace....

Because I have applied on June 26, and i am in our project site for the last couple of days, and i am going to stay here for some more time.

Please don't forget the reply regarding this, as it is very important to me.....


----------



## GirishAthani

mukul-saini said:


> Girsih congratulations....in your joy I am.feeling happy....can you please tellme whether they verified at your workplace....


Thanks Mukul. No one verified anything at workplace!


----------



## GirishAthani

sunilreddy said:


> Hi Brother ...
> 
> 
> I heard from one of my friend that, before he got his grant, he was called to his work place, and asked for the employment status of the applicant, could you please tell me can you please tell me whether they verified at your workplace....
> 
> Because I have applied on June 26, and i am in our project site for the last couple of days, and i am going to stay here for some more time.
> 
> Please don't forget the reply regarding this, as it is very important to me.....


Hi Sunil,
No one called to verify at my workplace...


----------



## GirishAthani

GirishAthani said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need one clarification from the people who got the grants recently. My grant letter received today mentions that my first arrival date is 24-Sep-2014!!!!!!!! Is it a mistake or anybody have received first entry dates as within 1month of PR grant date? Kindly let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Girish


Hi guys, 

Can all the people who have got grants in the last 3-4 weeks post their PR grant date and first entry dates so that it helps people like me. 

Thanks 
Girish


----------



## mukul-saini

Thanks girish....gud to hear that....my lodge date is 20th june as engineering technologist....keeping my fingers crossed....verifications can be diceumy


----------



## yangtze_yankee

*wrong document type*

I should have chosen "Other (specify)" for my raise notice letters, but my initial upload failed to pass validation because comma was not allowed in description. I didn't notice that the form fields were reset, and submitted with Document Type being "Work Reference". Not sure if it will be a problem...


----------



## Crucibond

CO assigned today and CO requested for form 80 and also PCC.... 

Can smell that the grant is very near indeed.


----------



## AjithPvr

*190 visa - Work Experience*

Hello,

I am planning to apply for visa subclass 190 in the state of South Australia. I have done assessment for ICT trainer (ANZSCO 223211) and the occupation is on HIGH AVAILABILITY IN SA occupation list.

But there is one condition regarding the work experience. "One year of skilled work experience in the past three years" which is confusing me.

I have work experience from October 2006 to February 2012. Then from April 2014 to current date.(still working).

Can anyone please help me, how can I count my experience of one year in the past three years. 

Regards


----------



## amhalabi

chennaiite said:


> Also i noticed you're from Syria. Be prepared cuz your clearance is going to take a long time, unfortunately.


I know that things are tough for us these days. But what do you mean by clearance? And would they check over me beside the docs I provide?


----------



## chennaiite

amhalabi said:


> I know that things are tough for us these days. But what do you mean by clearance? And would they check over me beside the docs I provide?


Clearance meaning external security checks. DIBP hires third party security agencies to do background checks etc. You will also most likely be subjected to employment verification, either phone and/or office visit.

I'm not discouraging you bro. The good thing is, most receive a grant although with longer waiting times. Have patience, you'll go through IA.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

AjithPvr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to apply for visa subclass 190 in the state of South Australia. I have done assessment for ICT trainer (ANZSCO 223211) and the occupation is on HIGH AVAILABILITY IN SA occupation list.
> 
> But there is one condition regarding the work experience. "One year of skilled work experience in the past three years" which is confusing me.
> 
> I have work experience from October 2006 to February 2012. Then from April 2014 to current date.(still working).
> 
> Can anyone please help me, how can I count my experience of one year in the past three years.
> 
> Regards


Hi, 

What does your assessment read?! 

Can you please copy paste the details from tour assessment body so that one of us can help you in a better way. 


Regards, 

Deep


----------



## besthar

AjithPvr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to apply for visa subclass 190 in the state of South Australia. I have done assessment for ICT trainer (ANZSCO 223211) and the occupation is on HIGH AVAILABILITY IN SA occupation list.
> 
> But there is one condition regarding the work experience. "One year of skilled work experience in the past three years" which is confusing me.
> 
> I have work experience from October 2006 to February 2012. Then from April 2014 to current date.(still working).
> 
> Can anyone please help me, how can I count my experience of one year in the past three years.
> 
> Regards


If you are assessed as positive... You do Qualify...

To be satisfied with my answer ... Use Date calculator... 
If you satisfy the required points of 60 (By considering bare minimum of just 1 yr of your experience)

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## AjithPvr

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> What does your assessment read?!
> 
> Can you please copy paste the details from tour assessment body so that one of us can help you in a better way.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep



Thank you for your reply. This is the assessment result. I have not done assessment for my current employment. If I am eligible for the above said condition in work experience, will certainly apply for ACS assessment for my present employment.

The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 223211 (ICT Trainer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 10/2006 - 02/2012 (5yrs 4mths)
Position: xxxx
Employer: xxx
Country: INDIA


----------



## rahulkap1

Hi All

I am experiencing some problem with emedical. I clicked in immi account on organize health link and it shows try again later. Its been 2 days since I am trying. Is it normal and common with you all.


----------



## besthar

AjithPvr said:


> Thank you for your reply. This is the assessment result. I have not done assessment for my current employment. If I am eligible for the above said condition in work experience, will certainly apply for ACS assessment for my present employment.
> 
> The following employment after October 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 223211 (ICT Trainer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 10/2006 - 02/2012 (5yrs 4mths)
> Position: xxxx
> Employer: xxx
> Country: INDIA


Your case can be perfect question in a competitive exam ...  

Okay , Jokes apart...

Precise dates of your employment is very crucial in your case. However, I am considering you worked for the entire months in below illustration.

September 2011 to Feb 2012 ... Approx 6 Months
April 2014 to Sept 2014 ... Approx 6 Months

I would suggest you to apply right away. 

You are at the edge of 11 months ... The CO may or may not consider your case. 

my take - If you are a single applicant then I would suggest you to apply and if you have a family - apply by marking them as a non-migrating family members ... If you get the Grant you can pay additional fees and add them later.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## besthar

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am experiencing some problem with emedical. I clicked in immi account on organize health link and it shows try again later. Its been 2 days since I am trying. Is it normal and common with you all.


It is very abnormal but common to most of us... Take it easy...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## deepali.pansare

*eMedical and character certificate*

Hi all,

I too received the request for character evidence and eMedical but the link "Organize your health examination" is unavailable.

They have requested for form 80 and character evidence too. Does the PCC by passport office accepted as character evidence?

Thanks & Regards,
Deepali


----------



## besthar

deepali.pansare said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I too received the request for character evidence and eMedical but the link "Organize your health examination" is unavailable.
> 
> They have requested for form 80 and character evidence too. Does the PCC by passport office accepted as character evidence?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Deepali


Organize your health examination" - This will be activated by your CO shortly... You might want to drop him/her an email.

Does the PCC by passport office accepted as character evidence? - YES... 

However, Asking form 80 is your CO's Prerogative... I believe they ask it - If you've had extensive travel history or Multiple Job Changes or Multiple Dependents in your application or if you have Travelled to certain high risk countries.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sandeepr said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Its been long time I logged in and posted. Finally I got my IELTS score to apply for VIC SS. I got 8.5 8.5 7 7 and Overall 8. I will submit my EOI shortly. I have been searching for information regd VIC SS and I came across a person who mentioned to send a cover letter. He mentioned all the info about Melbourne, his friends, relatives and his job opportunities and stuff.
> 
> I would like to ask if you have any idea about the cover letter and also the resume format which has to be uploaded. Could you help with any info regd VIC SS.
> 
> Sandy


Hi Sandeepr

congrats on clearing your IELTS test.  I sincerely do not have any experience about subclass 190 and the nitty gritty surrounding it.


----------



## anandc

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am experiencing some problem with emedical. I clicked in immi account on organize health link and it shows try again later. Its been 2 days since I am trying. Is it normal and common with you all.


I am facing the same issue since past few days too, have lodged a complaint, but no updates so far, hopefully they will resolve the issue soon enough.

This is not normal, but some glitch which got into the system during system upgrade, last week.


----------



## manU22

deepali.pansare said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I too received the request for character evidence and eMedical but the link "Organize your health examination" is unavailable.
> 
> They have requested for form 80 and character evidence too. Does the PCC by passport office accepted as character evidence?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Deepali


Yes it does. thanks and hope you receive your grant soon. Please update your timeline


----------



## Surfer127

deepali.pansare said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I too received the request for character evidence and eMedical but the link "Organize your health examination" is unavailable.
> 
> They have requested for form 80 and character evidence too. Does the PCC by passport office accepted as character evidence?
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Deepali


Yes this error is coming from past few days .. Just wait for the system to be up again. However If u have generated Hap id earlier, then u can proceed with medicals and link will disappear .. Happened in my wifes case .. If u do not have hap id, then just for them correct this glitch


----------



## AjithPvr

Thank you for your suggestions. Yes I could count the work experience for 1 year in that pattern. 

No I think, I cant apply right now. For my experience from April 2014 onwards, I havent done ACS. Do i need to do ACS assessment for this 6 months experience? Anyway, it wont be adding any points. To meet the eligibility conditions for SA nomination alone, I am in need to include this experience.

Please advice me.



besthar said:


> Your case can be perfect question in a competitive exam ...
> 
> Okay , Jokes apart...
> 
> Precise dates of your employment is very crucial in your case. However, I am considering you worked for the entire months in below illustration.
> 
> September 2011 to Feb 2012 ... Approx 6 Months
> April 2014 to Sept 2014 ... Approx 6 Months
> 
> I would suggest you to apply right away.
> 
> You are at the edge of 11 months ... The CO may or may not consider your case.
> 
> my take - If you are a single applicant then I would suggest you to apply and if you have a family - apply by marking them as a non-migrating family members ... If you get the Grant you can pay additional fees and add them later.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## ravinethi

*Contractual Job Experience to Claim Points*

An new to this forum and planning to pursue the visa 189....I searched about this topic but couldn't find any valuable information.

I have total 8 years (exactly 8) experience and first one year is as a contractor then they inducted me as permanent employee. 
I have initial offer letter and confirmation letter after one year too.
My question is...Can I claim one year of contract (or they may call Probation) as experaince ?
It was a full time job...with pay...very same as permanent employee except NO PROVIDENT FUND.

Please help me !!


----------



## anandc

ravinethi said:


> An new to this forum and planning to pursue the visa 189....I searched about this topic but couldn't find any valuable information.
> 
> I have total 8 years (exactly 8) experience and first one year is as a contractor then they inducted me as permanent employee.
> I have initial offer letter and confirmation letter after one year too.
> My question is...Can I claim one year of contract (or they may call Probation) as experaince ?
> It was a full time job...with pay...very same as permanent employee except NO PROVIDENT FUND.
> 
> Please help me !!


You need to first get your skills assessed by the relevant authority, based on what duration they recognize your experience for, you can then lodge your application.
the first 2-3 yrs are generally deducted as education specific training most likely. 
So whatever is the output of your assessment, you can only lodge based on that duration,if you claim any more,it's too risk-prone and not recommended at all


----------



## chrisvar

besthar said:


> Organize your health examination" - This will be activated by your CO shortly... You might want to drop him/her an email.
> 
> Does the PCC by passport office accepted as character evidence? - YES...
> 
> However, Asking form 80 is your CO's Prerogative... I believe they ask it - If you've had extensive travel history or Multiple Job Changes or Multiple Dependents in your application or if you have Travelled to certain high risk countries.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


Hey, I see you lodged you visa in July and already got grant, that's pretty cool, less just above a month?


----------



## ashish1137

ravinethi said:


> An new to this forum and planning to pursue the visa 189....I searched about this topic but couldn't find any valuable information.
> 
> I have total 8 years (exactly 8) experience and first one year is as a contractor then they inducted me as permanent employee.
> I have initial offer letter and confirmation letter after one year too.
> My question is...Can I claim one year of contract (or they may call Probation) as experaince ?
> It was a full time job...with pay...very same as permanent employee except NO PROVIDENT FUND.
> 
> Please help me !!


If your employment is paid and fulltime, it will be considered.


----------



## ashish1137

FrancisM said:


> HI! I submitted my EOI last June 17, 2014 until now I have not receive any innovation yet. Anybody knows the current time table for to be invited for VISA 190 (WA)


1. how many points have you achieved?
2. which job code?
3. which state sponsorship you applied?
4. Have you checked if you are eligiblevto apply in that state?


----------



## 189756

I am trying to lodge my application and there is a notice that there another application pending to be finalised. My 485 application was finalised in december last year and already have a grant, even checked the vevo now to confirm. What to do ? is this a bug in immiaccount ?


----------



## besthar

AjithPvr said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. Yes I could count the work experience for 1 year in that pattern.
> 
> No I think, I cant apply right now. For my experience from April 2014 onwards, I havent done ACS. Do i need to do ACS assessment for this 6 months experience? Anyway, it wont be adding any points. To meet the eligibility conditions for SA nomination alone, I am in need to include this experience.
> 
> Please advice me.


Ajith, have sent you a PM ... Just check.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## Shells2012

Crucibond said:


> CO assigned today and CO requested for form 80 and also PCC....
> 
> Can smell that the grant is very near indeed.


Hi Crucibond.....is ur application for 189 or 190? You are the second person amongst July applicants who has received communication from a CO (another fellow July applicant rcvd grant already-190) Positive sign for all of us as well 
Good Luck.:thumb:

Cheers,
Shells


----------



## cc112358

Hi guys, I think we could also update this form to contribute, so that, others can see our progress as well.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...OUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=drive_web#gid=29


----------



## taniska

Shells2012 said:


> Hi Crucibond.....is ur application for 189 or 190? You are the second person amongst July applicants who has received communication from a CO (another fellow July applicant rcvd grant already-190) Positive sign for all of us as well  Good Luck.:thumb: Cheers, Shells


Hello Crucibond, 
When did you lodged your application?
Also 189 or 190?


----------



## taniska

189 said:


> Nope. Not needed for that 17 page form as long as one is not resident that is living/working for 180days or more. those travelling info are needed in Form 80.


Thanks all for your help. I have successfully lodged 189 yesterday...

Thanks


----------



## kimh

Hi,

Has the 'organise your health examination' link started working? Wasn't it giving an error till yesterday!

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## eva-aus1

welcome to the club!!


----------



## 189

taniska said:


> Thanks all for your help. I have successfully lodged 189 yesterday...
> 
> Thanks


Welcome


----------



## chennaiite

adiii said:


> I am trying to lodge my application and there is a notice that there another application pending to be finalised. My 485 application was finalised in december last year and already have a grant, even checked the vevo now to confirm. What to do ? is this a bug in immiaccount ?


Hi Adi. 

Were you at least able to lodge your app? Or is it giving error and not letting you Lodge? 

Did you try calling DIBP and enquire about it?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

taniska said:


> Hello Crucibond,
> When did you lodged your application?
> Also 189 or 190?


Hi, 

Crucibond is an onshore applicant under 190 category.


----------



## besthar

Shells2012 said:


> Hi Crucibond.....is ur application for 189 or 190? You are the second person amongst July applicants who has received communication from a CO (another fellow July applicant rcvd grant already-190) Positive sign for all of us as well
> Good Luck.:thumb:
> 
> Cheers,
> Shells


Shells... There are 2 Such fellows and Maybe more... 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## elamaran

kimh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has the 'organise your health examination' link started working? Wasn't it giving an error till yesterday!
> 
> Regards,
> Kimh


Yes its working. I used it this morning to generate medical referral letter.


----------



## Mike147

Hi all,

Just an update from my side.
I went for my medicals yesterday (29/08/2014) Dr said everything looks good. It should be uploaded by latest next week Wednesday to eMedical.


----------



## taniska

*Doubts on getting Police Clearance Certificate from Australia*

Hello

I am in the process of applying for Australia Police Clearance Certificate online since I stayed in Australia for more than a year.

And, I am planning to submit below docs for 120 points.

1. Passport
2. Form 16
3. Bank Statement

Let me know whether it is the correct way. Experts please advise.

Thanks


----------



## rahulkap1

Hi Guys

Count me in, I applied on 14 Aug. Elemaran, medical link is not working for me today as well. At what time did you check today?

It says " *Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.* " Is it OK, all of you are getting same message or Shall I wait for the CO to contact me.


----------



## cc112358

elamaran said:


> Yes its working. I used it this morning to generate medical referral letter.


Mine has not been working for a week long!!


----------



## kimh

cc112358 said:


> Mine has not been working for a week long!!


Same here...


----------



## Future_ozzy

taniska said:


> Hello
> 
> I am in the process of applying for Australia Police Clearance Certificate online since I stayed in Australia for more than a year.
> 
> And, I am planning to submit below docs for 120 points.
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Form 16
> 3. Bank Statement
> 
> Let me know whether it is the correct way. Experts please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Taniska,

I just received my Australian PCC.

Passport
National ID Card 
Driver's license 

The above docs were used by me.

I am not sure about Form 16, whether it is accepted or not.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## sasa2014

just one simple question guys, 

for occupation 222311 Financial Investment Adviser, i can only go for 190 but not 189...
am i right? thanks a lot


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

sasa2014 said:


> just one simple question guys,
> 
> for occupation 222311 Financial Investment Adviser, i can only go for 190 but not 189...
> am i right? thanks a lot


You are correct.


----------



## Bingi

Hai just need some info I am planning for a PR 189, for medicals and PCC do we need to apply for my partner and kid as well??


----------



## tomato_juice

Bingi said:


> Hai just need some info I am planning for a PR 189, for medicals and PCC do we need to apply for my partner and kid as well??


You don't need to provide PCC for kids however all applicants (main and all dependent) have to undergo health test.


----------



## eva-aus1

Medicals for all of the applicants needed , including the non -migrating dependents , so your husband and kid should have .

PCC your kid , if below 16 does not need .

tks,
Eva



Bingi said:


> Hai just need some info I am planning for a PR 189, for medicals and PCC do we need to apply for my partner and kid as well??


----------



## deepeshneo007

Hi Everyone,

Do anyone for you guys know of people in the last week of Jun getting a CO or grants. I applied for 189 on 25 Jun and still no sign. Its driving me crazy.

Thanks


----------



## andy001

2 weeks back I lodged visa and paid fee. Now I am unable to generate HAP id for my medical. I am doing my own and it seems I am doing something silly, any help will be highly appreciated.

Cheers,
Andy

P.S. I have not uploaded all documents.


----------



## amitferns

andy001 said:


> 2 weeks back I lodged visa and paid fee. Now I am unable to generate HAP id for my medical. I am doing my own and it seems I am doing something silly, any help will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy
> 
> P.S. I have not uploaded all documents.


Seems to be a technical glitch. Couple of people are facing this problem


----------



## deepeshneo007

Guys ... I have a urgent question. While going through the docs i found something concerning. While applying eVisa, what date did you guys put in for ACS. The date one the top left side corner or the date which is mentioned in the first line of the letter. 

Please reply urgently so that i can correct it. 

I wrote the top left end date. PLEASE HELP.


----------



## msdaus

deepeshneo007 said:


> Guys ... I have a urgent question. While going through the docs i found something concerning. While applying eVisa, what date did you guys put in for ACS. The date one the top left side corner or the date which is mentioned in the first line of the letter.
> 
> Please reply urgently so that i can correct it.
> 
> I wrote the top left end date. PLEASE HELP.


Yes, you are write. The data was written just before the "Our Reference:xxxxx" line in assessment letter.


----------



## deepeshneo007

msdaus said:


> Yes, you are write. The data was written just before the "Our Reference:xxxxx" line in assessment letter.


Thanks mate, I think i am paranoid. Everyday i go through the docs and see if i made any mistake.

Please DIAC, put me out of my misery, give me the grant letter.


----------



## aet1982

HII Friends i would also formally like to join the group of august lodgers ….hope our prayers get answered soon !!!!!!!


----------



## dd17

Hi..In all my known cases CO got assigned in 4-6 weeks post that it has been a matter of 1 week.

1 applied as accountant, other one as Telecom engineer.


Profession applied : 221214|Vetassess + ve| 189 EOI 8th Aug| Invite 29th August| VISA - 2nd Sep|


----------



## Bingi

Thank you n how about PCC for my partner should I apply??


----------



## andy001

amitferns said:


> Seems to be a technical glitch. Couple of people are facing this problem


Thanks for reply.


----------



## Ker2Aus

Bingi said:


> Thank you n how about PCC for my partner should I apply??


PCC AND MEDICALS are mandatory for all members in the application. If any depend is below 16 then PCC Is not required for that applicant. They still need to undergo medicals.
Regards
Ker2aus


----------



## msdaus

deepeshneo007 said:


> Thanks mate, I think i am paranoid. Everyday i go through the docs and see if i made any mistake.
> 
> Please DIAC, put me out of my misery, give me the grant letter.


Do not worry friend, it should not be a problem I believe. Best of luck.


----------



## kevin538

Guys it would be great help if you could advice on the below query. 

I am planning to change my job after visa lodgment this would have any adverse effect in case of not informing DIBP.
Is it mandatory that we have to inform DIBP in case of job change after the visa lodgment.
What would be the consequence if we inform & not be informing. 

Thanks.


----------



## sevnik0202

kevin538 said:


> Guys it would be great help if you could advice on the below query.
> 
> I am planning to change my job after visa lodgment this would have any adverse effect in case of not informing DIBP.
> Is it mandatory that we have to inform DIBP in case of job change after the visa lodgment.
> What would be the consequence if we inform & not be informing.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes its wise to inform DIBP about change of job.


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,

I have a query regarding the mode of visa payment.

Can i use my brother-in-law's credit card ( residing in US) to make the payment for my visa fee?

Please help.


----------



## Ausprlife

Hi 

I applied for my 189 on the 9th June 2014, got invitation on the same day, Any one out there applied around the same date and got a PR. I am really excited as the time is closing. Any body know anyone. 

Would love to see if there is anyone out there applied on the same date as me and got their visa

Thanks 
Lawrence


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding the mode of visa payment.
> 
> Can i use my brother-in-law's credit card ( residing in US) to make the payment for my visa fee?
> 
> Please help.


Yes... You can..DIBP doesn't have any restrictions about it.


----------



## Expat2013

Definitely, you can use anyone's card which:

1. Has got credit limit more than the fee you paying.
2. Is enabled for online and international transactions.

The eVisa site doesn't not have a restriction of making a payment by applicant card only. Good luck.





Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding the mode of visa payment.
> 
> Can i use my brother-in-law's credit card ( residing in US) to make the payment for my visa fee?
> 
> Please help.


----------



## TheExpatriate

kevin538 said:


> Guys it would be great help if you could advice on the below query.
> 
> I am planning to change my job after visa lodgment this would have any adverse effect in case of not informing DIBP.
> Is it mandatory that we have to inform DIBP in case of job change after the visa lodgment.
> What would be the consequence if we inform & not be informing.
> 
> Thanks.


you have to tell them. Why wouldn't you ???


----------



## sevnik0202

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding the mode of visa payment.
> 
> Can i use my brother-in-law's credit card ( residing in US) to make the payment for my visa fee?
> 
> Please help.


Yes you can!


----------



## bigdaddy

*Aussie Salary*

Folks, 

What is considered as decent salary Per Month after tax in Australia)

Sydney - ?
Melbourne - ?

What is considered as good salary Per Month after tax in Australia 

Sydney - ?
Melbourne - ?


----------



## taniska

Future_ozzy said:


> Taniska,
> 
> I just received my Australian PCC.
> 
> Passport
> National ID Card
> Driver's license
> 
> The above docs were used by me.
> 
> I am not sure about Form 16, whether it is accepted or not.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hello Future_ozzy/Experts,

I am from India, what is our National Identity Card?
Is it Aadhar Card? Can I submit that as National Identity Card?


Thanks


----------



## Santhosh.15

taniska said:


> Hello Future_ozzy/Experts,
> 
> I am from India, what is our National Identity Card?
> Is it Aadhar Card? Can I submit that as National Identity Card?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Buddy

You can upload Voter ID, Pan Card and Driving licence. Pls submit as many as possible.

Good luck.


----------



## alifaseeh

Hi Friends - Can anyone tell me the process of Family sponsorship. Thanks!!!


----------



## ravs54

Hi Friends,

I have received an invitation against my EOI lodged for 65 points for Electronics Enigneer position. I wouldnt be going through any agent for my further process since they are charging me quite heavily. Can any one please tell me point wise activities to do from now on in order complete my visa lodgment as well. I have all the documents ready except for PCC and Medicals. Should i proceed on click submit now option next? Please help me out guys


----------



## GinjaNINJA

ravs54 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received an invitation against my EOI lodged for 65 points for Electronics Enigneer position. I wouldnt be going through any agent for my further process since they are charging me quite heavily. Can any one please tell me point wise activities to do from now on in order complete my visa lodgment as well. I have all the documents ready except for PCC and Medicals. Should i proceed on click submit now option next? Please help me out guys


Go ahead and click on apply visa button.
Fill the information that makes around 17 pages.
Pay visa fee.
Upload all points related documents.
Good luck


----------



## ravs54

Hi Friends,

I have received an invitation against my EOI lodged for 65 points for Electronics Enigneer position. I wouldnt be going through any agent for my further process since they are charging me quite heavily. Can any one please tell me point wise activities to do from now on in order complete my visa lodgment as well. I have all the documents ready except for PCC and Medicals. Should i proceed on click submit now option next? In that case do i have to make the visa fees payment immediately? Wat should be my next step to proceed? Kindly advice guys

Regards


----------



## ravs54

GinjaNINJA said:


> Go ahead and click on apply visa button.
> Fill the information that makes around 17 pages.
> Pay visa fee.
> Upload all points related documents.
> Good luck


Thanks a loot!! That means i shall click on submit button once m ready with the payment. (i.e arrangement of my credit card)

Any other important documents u suggest


----------



## GinjaNINJA

ravs54 said:


> Thanks a loot!! That means i shall click on submit button once m ready with the payment. (i.e arrangement of my credit card)
> 
> Any other important documents u suggest


You can always save your application midway if you get confused while doing the 17 page thingy. 
Once done you can pay whenever you are ready.
After paying visa fee you ll be allowed to upload points related docs.


----------



## harshdhawan3

Hello everyone,

Want to know whether form 80 is to be filled for all the applicants separately. 

Thanks.


----------



## rumbi

co requested for our pccs,i realised my surname was written wrongly,typing error i guess,one letter is missing,shld i get another pcc


----------



## TheExpatriate

rumbi said:


> co requested for our pccs,i realised my surname was written wrongly,typing error i guess,one letter is missing,shld i get another pcc


preferably yes


----------



## raylangivens

Hi,

I am in process of filling my PR application for 189 visa.

I have a couple of questions for the same:

1. I have completed filling all of the information in the PR application form. I am currently on the 'Declarations' page and from the Green status bar at the top of the page, it seems to the last page of the Application. I still have not seen the page where I need to upload my documents. 

Can you tell me if I am missing something? When will I get the page to upload documents?

2. My wedding date was decided after I submitted my EOI. My Wedding date is in November 2014. I believe I should enter my Marital Status as Engaged. But there was no engagement ceremny, that normally happens in India. It's just that our Wedding date is decided.

My prospective partner already has a Australian PR.

- Does this affect my application in any way? 
- I believe I will just need to submit a 'Change in circumstance' form after my Wedding, and it should be fine. Am I correct?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Vickyh

Ausprlife said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for my 189 on the 9th June 2014, got invitation on the same day, Any one out there applied around the same date and got a PR. I am really excited as the time is closing. Any body know anyone.
> 
> Would love to see if there is anyone out there applied on the same date as me and got their visa
> 
> Thanks
> Lawrence


Really？If its me, I would not believe that was ture！！！You are really rarely good luck！Many congrats！And good luck for all of us, speed up please！


----------



## TheExpatriate

Vickyh said:


> Really？If its me, I would not believe that was ture！！！You are really rarely good luck！Many congrats！And good luck for all of us, speed up please！


he means he lodged an EOI and got invited on the same day, which is very likely and possible.


----------



## Vickyh

TheExpatriate said:


> he means he lodged an EOI and got invited on the same day, which is very likely and possible.


Oh, yep.That's possible.Thanks mate!


----------



## ktth09

Hi seniors,

I have read through some of the topics in this forum and see that many people would prefer visa 190 than visa 189. Is there any specific reason for that?
Thank you and good luck to all


----------



## LawLeePop

*Visa 189*

Hello guys

Please help. I am in the process applying visa 189. I went thru an agent. They told us my wife to need take ielts as well? Any comments on this?

Cheers


----------



## TheExpatriate

LawLeePop said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Please help. I am in the process applying visa 189. I went thru an agent. They told us my wife to need take ielts as well? Any comments on this?
> 
> Cheers


You need to either 1- Have her take IELTS and score 4.5 overall, OR, 2- Get a letter from her university stating that medium of instruction for her degree was English, OR, 3- Pay approximately $5000 AUD extra (2nd VAC Payment) for having a spouse with non-functional English


----------



## LawLeePop

TheExpatriate said:


> You need to either 1- Have her take IELTS and score 4.5 overall, OR, 2- Get a letter from her university stating that medium of instruction for her degree was English, OR, 3- Pay approximately $5000 AUD extra (2nd VAC Payment) for having a spouse with non-functional English


Thanks for your information!


----------



## ktth09

Can any one please advise what are the advantages of going through an agent?


----------



## LawLeePop

I have another headache questions. Someone can help me?

Situation:

My current passport number is 1234.

And I used it for my AES and IELTS exams. Now my passport is going to expire May 2015.

And in my country now when I change passport, my passport number will change from 1234 to something totally different. 

So now the question is should I change my passport now or wait until I submit my EOI?

Headache. Please help guys.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

LawLeePop said:


> I have another headache questions. Someone can help me?
> 
> Situation:
> 
> My current passport number is 1234.
> 
> And I used it for my AES and IELTS exams. Now my passport is going to expire May 2015.
> 
> And in my country now when I change passport, my passport number will change from 1234 to something totally different.
> 
> So now the question is should I change my passport now or wait until I submit my EOI?
> 
> Headache. Please help guys.


Hi, 

Generally when you apply for reissue of passport the Passport mention authorities mention the previous passport number (s) in the newly issued passport. 

For its not the case in your country then please ask for certificate of submission or surrender of passport from passport authorities as you have applied for a new passport. 

Hope this helps. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## harshdhawan3

harshdhawan3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Want to know whether form 80 is to be filled for all the applicants separately.
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone?


----------



## LawLeePop

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> Generally when you apply for reissue of passport the Passport mention authorities mention the previous passport number (s) in the newly issued passport.
> 
> For its not the case in your country then please ask for certificate of submission or surrender of passport from passport authorities as you have applied for a new passport.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Thank you very much!


----------



## TheExpatriate

LawLeePop said:


> I have another headache questions. Someone can help me?
> 
> Situation:
> 
> My current passport number is 1234.
> 
> And I used it for my AES and IELTS exams. Now my passport is going to expire May 2015.
> 
> And in my country now when I change passport, my passport number will change from 1234 to something totally different.
> 
> So now the question is should I change my passport now or wait until I submit my EOI?
> 
> Headache. Please help guys.


I took IELTS with the UAE Resident ID Card, CO never asked for a copy of the ID Card. So go ahead and don't worry, and anyways in Form 80 you have to mention all previous passports !


----------



## venus9

harshdhawan3 said:


> Anyone?


Yes. Separately for each member over 16 included in the application. However, if Form 80 is required for a particular application or not is decided by the CO. It would be prudent though to fill it and keep it ready or upload it voluntarily. 

Cheers


----------



## nitin mudaliar

Vickyh said:


> Oh, yep.That's possible.Thanks mate!


Can anyone let me know if my 1st language in Ielts is different from the 1st language mentioned during visa application, will hamper the evaluation?


----------



## TheExpatriate

nitin mudaliar said:


> Can anyone let me know if my 1st language in Ielts is different from the 1st language mentioned during visa application, will hamper the evaluation?


usually not, some people are natively bilingual anyways ......


----------



## nitin mudaliar

TheExpatriate said:


> usually not, some people are natively bilingual anyways ......


Thanks


----------



## sun99

*dependents visa*

I am applying for 189 visa, married with 2 kids, 

Need your opinion for below options

a) apply visa for me alone , search and get job in Australia 
then bring in my wife and kids. 
In this case how long will it take to get dependent visa.

b) Apply visa all together and me alone travel to Australia and search job and bring 
dependents later. If I don't get job then i need to return back wasting 
visa cost for all.


Which is better option ?


----------



## deloholicw

nitin mudaliar said:


> Can anyone let me know if my 1st language in Ielts is different from the 1st language mentioned during visa application, will hamper the evaluation?


Hello 

I read while filling the application that your first language is based on the country you hold a passport from. So if you are from an english speaking country such as the UK, USA (as per the Visa application) You could use English as your first language...

However my husband is Srilankan burgher (A descendent of the dutch) and his first language is English... confusing...  i know... Hope it helps...


----------



## Spykey

No Grants today?


----------



## vip

Spykey said:


> No Grants today?


there are a couple in the June timelines thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...42-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-87.html


----------



## retake

vip said:


> there are a couple in the June timelines thread
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...42-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-87.html


I checked the Visa tracker and it seems that NAGRA007 was given a direct grant today: 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...SWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## LawLeePop

Guys! 

Quick Question.

How long do I need to wait after I submit my EOI? I haven receive any confirmation email yet.

Thank you!


----------



## Spykey

vip said:


> there are a couple in the June timelines thread
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...42-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-87.html



Ah thanks mate..
too many threads 

Is there one for July applicants?


----------



## Hunter85

LawLeePop said:


> Guys!
> 
> Quick Question.
> 
> How long do I need to wait after I submit my EOI? I haven receive any confirmation email yet.
> 
> Thank you!


How many points you have??


----------



## Hunter85

ktth09 said:


> Hi seniors,
> 
> I have read through some of the topics in this forum and see that many people would prefer visa 190 than visa 189. Is there any specific reason for that?
> Thank you and good luck to all


It takes less time to receive invite also it takes less time for it to get processed, so basically it is faster


----------



## Waqarali20005

some one please let me know how can i call this number from 131 881 from pakistan? what prefixes etc are required. this is the contact number of DIBP Adelaide office. Anyone how previously called them??


----------



## Hunter85

harshdhawan3 said:


> Anyone?


yes it needs to be filled separately for everyone, if you CO hasnt asked for it, dont fill it. It is really pain in the ass


----------



## LawLeePop

Hunter85 said:


> How many points you have??


65 Points


----------



## LawLeePop

What is the differences between 189 and 190?

And do I get nominated by an Australian state or territory government agency?

Please help


----------



## Hunter85

LawLeePop said:


> 65 Points


if you had 70 points I can garantee that you will get it in the next round, it really depends on how many applicants with 65 points have applied but I can say you might expect it minimum in 1-2 weeks max in 2 months. There is no easy way of telling it so you have to wait!


----------



## LawLeePop

Hunter85 said:


> if you had 70 points I can garantee that you will get it in the next round, it really depends on how many applicants with 65 points have applied but I can say you might expect it minimum in 1-2 weeks max in 2 months. There is no easy way of telling it so you have to wait!


Great thank you! lets hope they reply me.

I heard from my friend. He said after i submit the EOI. they will send me an confirmation email which I have not received yet. Is this the invitation that I am talking about?


----------



## amitferns

LawLeePop said:


> Great thank you! lets hope they reply me.
> 
> I heard from my friend. He said after i submit the EOI. they will send me an confirmation email which I have not received yet. Is this the invitation that I am talking about?


Invitation rounds are held every alternate Mondays. The mail that you are talking about is an acknowledgement of an EOI submission.


----------



## LawLeePop

amitferns said:


> Invitation rounds are held every alternate Mondays. The mail that you are talking about is an acknowledgement of an EOI submission.


Oh till now i haven got the acknowledgement of an EOI submission. any idea when can i get it?


----------



## lovetosmack

sun99 said:


> I am applying for 189 visa, married with 2 kids,
> 
> Need your opinion for below options
> 
> a) apply visa for me alone , search and get job in Australia
> then bring in my wife and kids.
> In this case how long will it take to get dependent visa.
> 
> b) Apply visa all together and me alone travel to Australia and search job and bring dependents later. If I don't get job then i need to return back wasting visa cost for all.
> 
> 
> Which is better option ?


a) - Not a very good decision. As Spouse/Children visa takes at least an year & is a very expensive option.
b) - A very good logical decision with minimal cost and no time waste.

Calculating all worst case scenarios, you would still be spending a lot of money via choice a) rather than b).


----------



## amar09

kimh said:


> Same here...


Hi Kimh, 

u need not worry about the link. U need to just carry ur TRN number(Which is on ur Visa Summary report) and passport to get the medicals done. 

U will need to fill up two forms(Not able to recollect the numbers) before going to the hospital. Call them and take the appointment. Also ur agent can help u with this. 

I hope this will help u. 

Sorry guys i was out of town and could not reply to any posts.


----------



## tnaresh1234

Yes, It's a direct grant... Finally i have received the golden mail today around 11AM (IST).:whoo::rockon:


----------



## Nishbhar

tnaresh1234 said:


> Yes, It's a direct grant... Finally i have received the golden mail today around 11AM (IST).:whoo::rockon:


Congrats!! When did you lodge? 189 0r 190? onshore or offshore?


----------



## ark

tnaresh1234 said:


> Yes, It's a direct grant... Finally i have received the golden mail today around 11AM (IST).:whoo::rockon:


Please share your timeline


----------



## amitferns

tnaresh1234 said:


> Yes, It's a direct grant... Finally i have received the golden mail today around 11AM (IST).:whoo::rockon:


Congrats. Pls let us know your timelines.


----------



## sunilreddy

tnaresh1234 said:


> Yes, It's a direct grant... Finally i have received the golden mail today around 11AM (IST).:whoo::rockon:




Congrats brother and please share your timeline ....


----------



## mandy2137

Nishbhar said:


> Congrats!! When did you lodge? 189 0r 190? onshore or offshore?


Dear,

What is onshore and offshore?

Thanks


----------



## sunilreddy

mandy2137 said:


> Dear,
> 
> What is onshore and offshore?
> 
> Thanks



An Onshore applicant is the One, who submits his application from Australia, else it is OFFSHORE applcation.....


----------



## sunilreddy

ark said:


> Please share your timeline




The details of tnaresh1234 are


261311 |189|ACS 24 Feb 2014 Result: +ve| EOI (65 Points): 27 Apr 2014 | Invited Apr 28 2014 :| Visa lodged- 05th June | PCC - 30th June| Medicals : 5th July

Grant : 01-September-2014


----------



## rahulkap1

A very urgent question for seniors. 
I lodged my visa on 14 Aug. Now I am arranging all my documents. To front load all, I approached PSK today fot PCC. I was refused for it coz my passport doesn't have my wife's name in it. They said reissue your passport with wife's name in it. Then only they can issue passport ( Punjab, jalandhar psk for reference). Since in my visa application my son and wife are included from where they come to know I am married.
Now please suggest me if I go for a new passport, how and what will be impact on my visa application. Since in my IELTS and visa application, EOI everywhere is my current passport number only.

Will change in circumstances form be of any help. When should I upload it. Before CO assigned or after telling him my circumstances and when he ask me to go for a PCC. If later then passport reissue may take a months time since a new passport will be issued because there is a change in address as well.


----------



## bigdaddy

rahulkap1 said:


> A very urgent question for seniors.
> I lodged my visa on 14 Aug. Now I am arranging all my documents. To front load all, I approached PSK today fot PCC. I was refused for it coz my passport doesn't have my wife's name in it. They said reissue your passport with wife's name in it. Then only they can issue passport ( Punjab, jalandhar psk for reference). Since in my visa application my son and wife are included from where they come to know I am married.
> Now please suggest me if I go for a new passport, how and what will be impact on my visa application. Since in my IELTS and visa application, EOI everywhere is my current passport number only.
> 
> Will change in circumstances form be of any help. When should I upload it. Before CO assigned or after telling him my circumstances and when he ask me to go for a PCC. If later then passport reissue may take a months time since a new passport will be issued because there is a change in address as well.


I am not sure about the current procedure, earlier it used to be one or two days process to get your spouse name endorsed in the passport - they just put a stamp and fill in the spouse name... they dont have to re-issue the whole passport.... 

If the process is still the same, you can try get the spouse name endorsed for both of you and apply PCC... Btw, I didnt know you need spouse name endorsement for PCC and you are right, how did he know you are married.. did you submit the visa application summary page ? either case i think he is taking you for a ride... may be try again on a different day with a different officer... its walkin for PCC


----------



## austrailadream

ark said:


> Please share your timeline


Where are you located dude? Shanghai or Beijing?


----------



## rahulkap1

A very urgent question for seniors. 
I lodged my visa on 14 Aug. Now I am arranging all my documents. To front load all, I approached PSK today fot PCC. I was refused for it coz my passport doesn't have my wife's name in it. They said reissue your passport with wife's name in it. Then only they can issue passport ( Punjab, jalandhar psk for reference). Since in my visa application my son and wife are included from where they come to know I am married.
Now please suggest me if I go for a new passport, how and what will be impact on my visa application. Since in my IELTS and visa application, EOI everywhere is my current passport number only.

Will change in circumstances form be of any help. When should I upload it. Before CO assigned or after telling him my circumstances and when he ask me to go for a PCC. If later then passport reissue may take a months time since a new passport will be issued because there is a change in address as well.

Confused what shall I do now, go for a renew or wait for CO ?


----------



## mah

tnaresh1234 said:


> Yes, It's a direct grant... Finally i have received the golden mail today around 11AM (IST).:whoo::rockon:


congratsss


----------



## sandeepr

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Sandeepr
> 
> congrats on clearing your IELTS test.  I sincerely do not have any experience about subclass 190 and the nitty gritty surrounding it.


Thanks Max!! I researched a bit and found having a cover letter is better with your application. Planning to apply Eoi and Ss this week


----------



## amar09

rahulkap1 said:


> A very urgent question for seniors.
> I lodged my visa on 14 Aug. Now I am arranging all my documents. To front load all, I approached PSK today fot PCC. I was refused for it coz my passport doesn't have my wife's name in it. They said reissue your passport with wife's name in it. Then only they can issue passport ( Punjab, jalandhar psk for reference). Since in my visa application my son and wife are included from where they come to know I am married.
> Now please suggest me if I go for a new passport, how and what will be impact on my visa application. Since in my IELTS and visa application, EOI everywhere is my current passport number only.
> 
> Will change in circumstances form be of any help. When should I upload it. Before CO assigned or after telling him my circumstances and when he ask me to go for a PCC. If later then passport reissue may take a months time since a new passport will be issued because there is a change in address as well.
> 
> Confused what shall I do now, go for a renew or wait for CO ?


Hi Rahul, 

Really wondering why they need Spouse name in the passport. Was it refused by the front desk or the officers in the B & C counters? 
If it was refused by front desk , u can always request them to talk to the main officers n get ur work done. 

I dont think u shud apply for new passport. Other seniors please comment.


----------



## 189

rahulkap1 said:


> A very urgent question for seniors.
> I lodged my visa on 14 Aug. Now I am arranging all my documents. To front load all, I approached PSK today fot PCC. I was refused for it coz my passport doesn't have my wife's name in it. They said reissue your passport with wife's name in it. Then only they can issue passport ( Punjab, jalandhar psk for reference). Since in my visa application my son and wife are included from where they come to know I am married.
> Now please suggest me if I go for a new passport, how and what will be impact on my visa application. Since in my IELTS and visa application, EOI everywhere is my current passport number only.
> 
> Will change in circumstances form be of any help. When should I upload it. Before CO assigned or after telling him my circumstances and when he ask me to go for a PCC. If later then passport reissue may take a months time since a new passport will be issued because there is a change in address as well.


May be they need something else?

I have parents name on my passport and no questions asked. 

I know 1 more friend don't have spouse name and he got his PCC long time back.


----------



## IndigoKKing

rahulkap1 said:


> A very urgent question for seniors.
> I lodged my visa on 14 Aug. Now I am arranging all my documents. To front load all, I approached PSK today fot PCC. I was refused for it coz my passport doesn't have my wife's name in it. They said reissue your passport with wife's name in it. Then only they can issue passport ( Punjab, jalandhar psk for reference). Since in my visa application my son and wife are included from where they come to know I am married.
> Now please suggest me if I go for a new passport, how and what will be impact on my visa application. Since in my IELTS and visa application, EOI everywhere is my current passport number only.
> 
> Will change in circumstances form be of any help. When should I upload it. Before CO assigned or after telling him my circumstances and when he ask me to go for a PCC. If later then passport reissue may take a months time since a new passport will be issued because there is a change in address as well.


Spouse name entry is insisted upon at the time of PCC because that is the correct status. The only way you can circumvent it is by lying in your PCC application.

For spouse name entry, they are now reissuing passports since there is no scope of manual entry. It takes about 4-8 weeks overall to get your passport reissued including Police Verification at new address. After that your PCC may be given on the same day of appointment.

You can start the process now and if CO is allotted before you get your PCC, you still get 28 days' time in normal course, which the CO can extend if you give proof of PCC application. I think you have enough time to get it.

Also, passport number changing is not a major issue to my knowledge. You just have to intimate the CO when it happens and give proof of reissue. I think there's a form called Form 929 for that


----------



## LawLeePop

hello guys,

In my ACS assessment, I applied for System Analyst. So did I fall under this criteria? 

May I know what does the below mean?

Especially this part 2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 60	29/10/2013 12:17pm

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the 2014-15 programme year. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme year. Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas in these occupations:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers.
.The points score and the visa date of effect cut-off for the above occupation of ICT Business and System Analysts in the 11 August 2014 invitation round is as follows: 
Note: Below points score and visa date of effect is for Skilled Independent (subclass 189).

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-off for the above occupation in the 11 August 2014 invitation round
Occupation ID	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2611	Accountants	60	18/07/2014 4:12pm
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts	60	29/10/2013 12:17pm
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	4/07/2014 10:09pm

========================================

But on other hand I saw on the occupation ceiling its not exceeded yet. 

2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts 1620	344

Confused. Anyone can enlighten me?

Thanks!


----------



## zahlan

*Employment verification*

Hi folks..
my previous employer has changed their contact details. If DIAC cant reach them my application will be rejected?
please somebody help...


----------



## rahulkap1

bigdaddy said:


> I am not sure about the current procedure, earlier it used to be one or two days process to get your spouse name endorsed in the passport - they just put a stamp and fill in the spouse name... they dont have to re-issue the whole passport....
> 
> If the process is still the same, you can try get the spouse name endorsed for both of you and apply PCC... Btw, I didnt know you need spouse name endorsement for PCC and you are right, how did he know you are married.. did you submit the visa application summary page ? either case i think he is taking you for a ride... may be try again on a different day with a different officer... its walkin for PCC


Thanks, procedure has changed as mentioned by indigokking, I will one more time else go for reissue. Please confirm your r one more time about the form for 929. Is it the same form used for change in circumstances information. Else can I contact DIBP before CO allocation?


----------



## amitferns

IndigoKKing said:


> Spouse name entry is insisted upon at the time of PCC because that is the correct status. The only way you can circumvent it is by lying in your PCC application.
> 
> For spouse name entry, they are now reissuing passports since there is no scope of manual entry. It takes about 4-8 weeks overall to get your passport reissued including Police Verification at new address. After that your PCC may be given on the same day of appointment.
> 
> You can start the process now and if CO is allotted before you get your PCC, you still get 28 days' time in normal course, which the CO can extend if you give proof of PCC application. I think you have enough time to get it.
> 
> Also, passport number changing is not a major issue to my knowledge. You just have to intimate the CO when it happens and give proof of reissue. I think there's a form called Form 929 for that


Get the passport under tatkaal.


----------



## rahulkap1

IndigoKKing said:


> Spouse name entry is insisted upon at the time of PCC because that is the correct status. The only way you can circumvent it is by lying in your PCC application.
> 
> For spouse name entry, they are now reissuing passports since there is no scope of manual entry. It takes about 4-8 weeks overall to get your passport reissued including Police Verification at new address. After that your PCC may be given on the same day of appointment.
> 
> You can start the process now and if CO is allotted before you get your PCC, you still get 28 days' time in normal course, which the CO can extend if you give proof of PCC application. I think you have enough time to get it.
> 
> Also, passport number changing is not a major issue to my knowledge. You just have to intimate the CO when it happens and give proof of reissue. I think there's a form called Form 929 for that


Thanks, if I have to make new passport, when & how I should submit firm 929? When asked by CO or front load it with all other documents?


----------



## IndigoKKing

rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks, procedure has changed as mentioned by indigokking, I will one more time else go for reissue. Please confirm your r one more time about the form for 929. Is it the same form used for change in circumstances information. Else can I contact DIBP before CO allocation?


Change of circumstances form is Form 1022. That won't apply to you in my opinion. Just the form 929, that too only after you get your new passport in hand. If you get a CO before you apply for reissue, you should disclose that you are going for a reissue in order to get the PCC. Else, I think you can wait till you get the new passport. You can try Tatkal if you have high level judicial, govt, PSU, police or army contacts.


----------



## rahulkap1

IndigoKKing said:


> Change of circumstances form is Form 1022. That won't apply to you in my opinion. Just the form 929, that too only after you get your new passport in hand. If you get a CO before you apply for reissue, you should disclose that you are going for a reissue in order to get the PCC. Else, I think you can wait till you get the new passport. You can try Tatkal if you have high level judicial, govt, PSU, police or army contacts.


Thanks. I will try for Tatkal. If I get in a week's time can I front load all documents with form 929?
With PCC and medical. Will it effect processing delay.


----------



## Nabeel8

CO asked me for additional documents (bank statements, payslips etc.) on 26th Aug. I uploaded the requested docs on my immi account that night and also emailed the CO. 
I got an automated reply asking me to mail at another email address, which is weird because the CO's email in the contact details was the one that I first emailed to. However, I emailed them again explaining each document I had attached and uploaded on immi. 

Now, it has been a week and the docs on immi account are still showing as required and I haven't heard back from the CO. Is there anyone else who is in a similar situation and how long should I wait before I press the panic button?


----------



## imagine

Hi.. I needed to enquire you about the medical.. Did you do the medical before you applied for VISA?? I have already submitted the application and paid for visa.. But Medical is not done yet.. And I have read that incase you dont get your medical done before applying for VISA you cant get it done until your case officer asks you.. Can you give some idea


----------



## bdapplicant

My position like same as yours. Uploaded the Tax documents on Thursday, but still shows as required. I also front loaded all the documents.



Nabeel8 said:


> CO asked me for additional documents (bank statements, payslips etc.) on 26th Aug. I uploaded the requested docs on my immi account that night and also emailed the CO.
> I got an automated reply asking me to mail at another email address, which is weird because the CO's email in the contact details was the one that I first emailed to. However, I emailed them again explaining each document I had attached and uploaded on immi.
> 
> Now, it has been a week and the docs on immi account are still showing as required and I haven't heard back from the CO. Is there anyone else who is in a similar situation and how long should I wait before I press the panic button?


----------



## amitferns

nancyk said:


> Hi.. I needed to enquire you about the medical.. Did you do the medical before you applied for VISA?? I have already submitted the application and paid for visa.. But Medical is not done yet.. And I have read that incase you dont get your medical done before applying for VISA you cant get it done until your case officer asks you.. Can you give some idea


Most of us get our medicals done after lodging visa and before CO asks for it. This facilitates a direct grant and avoids delay.


----------



## rahulkap1

IndigoKKing said:


> Change of circumstances form is Form 1022. That won't apply to you in my opinion. Just the form 929, that too only after you get your new passport in hand. If you get a CO before you apply for reissue, you should disclose that you are going for a reissue in order to get the PCC. Else, I think you can wait till you get the new passport. You can try Tatkal if you have high level judicial, govt, PSU, police or army contacts.


Hi all, will a new passport and corresponding form 929 pose any delay on processing?


----------



## renuka123

*Change of circumstances*

I uploaded form 1022 to intimate that my relationship status changed from single to engaged. No contact from CO yet. I am wondering if I will be given an option to add my spouse to the application before the grant. Has this happened to anyone before?? After going through few posts, I found out that adding spouse as dependent is much simpler, faster and cheaper. I am hoping to be given the choice :fingerscrossed:


----------



## imagine

But you need to create HAP id for that..
As I have read on the immi website they given the below mentioned details :
steps who have not applied for visa

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm

If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.


steps for who have already applied for visa

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm


Health process steps for visa applicants

If you have already lodged a visa application, you should follow the steps below when completing your health examinations electronically.

You lodge your visa application:

We determine whether health examinations are required
We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations
You use eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
You download your eMedical Referral letter
You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or the migration medical services provider and provide your HAP ID
You attend your appointment and bring your eMedical Referral letter with you
The clinic locates your case in eMedical using your HAP ID
Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits case to us
Your health case may be cleared within minutes by the system or referred for manual processing
If you meet the health requirement, your visa record is updated and processing can continue.

Note:

If a significant health condition is identified during immigration health examinations, additional steps will be required to be completed.
Please do not use My Health Declarations if you have already lodged a visa application.


----------



## tnypk

Hello,
190 Visa application was submitted on 3rd april and medical and PCC submitted on 25th July. Now waiting for Visa grant notification. ANY body plz tell, how long i'll have to be patient.....


----------



## amitferns

nancyk said:


> But you need to create HAP id for that..
> As I have read on the immi website they given the below mentioned details :
> steps who have not applied for visa
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm
> 
> If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.
> 
> steps for who have already applied for visa
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm
> 
> Health process steps for visa applicants
> 
> If you have already lodged a visa application, you should follow the steps below when completing your health examinations electronically.
> 
> You lodge your visa application:
> 
> We determine whether health examinations are required
> We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations
> You use eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
> You download your eMedical Referral letter
> You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or the migration medical services provider and provide your HAP ID
> You attend your appointment and bring your eMedical Referral letter with you
> The clinic locates your case in eMedical using your HAP ID
> Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
> Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits case to us
> Your health case may be cleared within minutes by the system or referred for manual processing
> If you meet the health requirement, your visa record is updated and processing can continue.
> 
> Note:
> 
> If a significant health condition is identified during immigration health examinations, additional steps will be required to be completed.
> Please do not use My Health Declarations if you have already lodged a visa application.


In your immiaccount you will see a Organize health link. Click, fill in details, submit and generate your hap id. Proceed further to get your medicals done.


----------



## imagine

amitferns said:


> In your immiaccount you will see a Organize health link. Click, fill in details, submit and generate your hap id. Proceed further to get your medicals done.


Thanks amit


----------



## amitferns

Nabeel8 said:


> CO asked me for additional documents (bank statements, payslips etc.) on 26th Aug. I uploaded the requested docs on my immi account that night and also emailed the CO.
> I got an automated reply asking me to mail at another email address, which is weird because the CO's email in the contact details was the one that I first emailed to. However, I emailed them again explaining each document I had attached and uploaded on immi.
> 
> Now, it has been a week and the docs on immi account are still showing as required and I haven't heard back from the CO. Is there anyone else who is in a similar situation and how long should I wait before I press the panic button?


I had also uploaded few documents last week. Status shows required. Seems to be a system issue.


----------



## vip

amitferns said:


> I had also uploaded few documents last week. Status shows required. Seems to be a system issue.


uploaded doc on 19th and the status never changed to received. i re-uploaded them today again.


----------



## Varikuti

Guys,

I have got my 189 grant. What is the best time to travel? I heard that we will not have more openings until Jan end...can anyone please share ur thoughts.


----------



## Surfer127

Hi Guys - CO contacted me for wife's PCC


----------



## amitferns

Varikuti said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have got my 189 grant. What is the best time to travel? I heard that we will not have more openings until Jan end...can anyone please share ur thoughts.


Congrats. Please share your timelines.


----------



## ark

Surfer127 said:


> Hi Guys - CO contacted me for wife's PCC


Congrats, at least you know your case is undergoing. I lodged my 190 application on Jul.11th. Still haven't heard anything from DIBP at all....


----------



## ark

austrailadream said:


> Where are you located dude? Shanghai or Beijing?


Shanghai, you?


----------



## kimh

amar09 said:


> Hi Kimh,
> 
> u need not worry about the link. U need to just carry ur TRN number(Which is on ur Visa Summary report) and passport to get the medicals done.
> 
> U will need to fill up two forms(Not able to recollect the numbers) before going to the hospital. Call them and take the appointment. Also ur agent can help u with this.
> 
> I hope this will help u.
> 
> Sorry guys i was out of town and could not reply to any posts.


Thanks


----------



## rahulkap1

amar09 said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Really wondering why they need Spouse name in the passport. Was it refused by the front desk or the officers in the B & C counters?
> If it was refused by front desk , u can always request them to talk to the main officers n get ur work done.
> 
> I dont think u shud apply for new passport. Other seniors please comment.


Hi amar as per new rules, spouse name for both should be on passport for PCC. In case I go for Tatkal how should I deal with it I mean inform dibp. No CO has been assigned to me yet. If CO is assigned how should I inform him as my ielts , EOI invite and my visa application all have my current passport no. Is there any way that I inform dibp before CO assignment that my PCC thing require new passport. 
Or just fill in form 929 sign and scan & upload with all other documents.


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

Hi Seniors,

Just a few minutes of your time will put my dreams on track . So please consider it.

I appeared for IELTS on 14 feb 2013 and got 7 each
Then applied for ACS on 14 Sept 2013 and Result is as follows..

1.	Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313
2.	Degree Electronics and Communication completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in computing
3.	Employment History :
4.	6 months company 1 as Computer Engineer
5.	3 yrs 7 months company 2 as System Engineer (Sept 2013 on ACS)
6.	The following Employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at a skilled level and relevant to 261313 of ANZSCO code


Where I can claim 3 years of experience from Aug 2011 till Sept 2014 and get 5 points 
Next is 15 points for education, 30 for age, 10 for IELTS

Making EOI score 60.

I have few queries which really need a solution

My designation in the same company (company 2 ) has changed to that of Test Engineer from System Engineer on 31 March 2014 but I am in same company working.

Questions:

1.	How to divide my experience in EOI :

1st option:

Company dates Designation	duration relevancy
Company 1	08/2009-02/2010	Computer Engineer	6 months Irrelevant
Company 2	02/2009-till date	Test Engineer	4 years 6 months	Relevant

As Agent says Latest Designation is to be mentioned and for same company we cannot divide our Experience in Positions or Relevancy and give a REFERENCE LETTER from Fellow employees or managers that TEST ENGINEER performs 261313 responsibilities .

--------------------------------------
2nd Option
Company dates Designation	duration relevancy
Company 1	08/2009-02/2010	Computer Engineer	6 months Irrelevant
Company 2	02/2010-08/2011	System Engineer	1 year 6 months	Irrelevant
Company 2	09/2011- 03/2014	System Engineer	2 years 6 months	Relevant
Company 2	04/2014-till date	Test Engineer 6 months Relevant


2.	Do I need to fill some Form once CO is allocated that my Designation changed but I perform duties as specified before + more?
3.	I am from ECE background and still ACS deducted only 2 years from me. Will that work and be taken by CO as ok .


----------



## imagine

After applying for visa Do we need to upload birth certificate in the document list provided?? or 10th certificate will do


----------



## nitin mudaliar

nancyk said:


> After applying for visa Do we need to upload birth certificate in the document list provided?? or 10th certificate will do


If birth certificate is there then that's enough or else 10th passing certificate will also work. See that there are no spelling errors in the name not only yours but ur parents name also should be correct


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

Hi all Seniors,

Please spare few minutes of your time.. Your guidance will draw a proper path to my dreams..

Thanks in advance
I appeared for IELTS on 14 feb 2013 and got 7 each
Then applied for ACS on 14 Sept 2013 and Result is as follows..

1.	Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313
2.	Degree Electronics and Communication completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in computing
3.	Employment History :
4.	6 months company 1 as Computer Engineer
5.	3 yrs 7 months company 2 as System Engineer (Sept 2013 on ACS)
6.	The following Employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at a skilled level and relevant to 261313 of ANZSCO code


Where I can claim 3 years of experience from Aug 2011 till Sept 2014 and get 5 points 
Next is 15 points for education, 30 for age, 10 for IELTS

Making EOI score 60.

I have few queries which really need a solution

My designation in the same company (company 2 ) has changed to that of Test Engineer from System Engineer on 31 March 2014 but I am in same company working.

Questions:

1.	How to divide my experience in EOI :
1st option:
Company dates	Designation	duration	relevancy
Company 1	08/2009-02/2010	Computer Engineer	6 months	Irrelevant
Company 2	02/2009-till date	Test Engineer	4 years 6 months	Relevant

As Agent says Latest Designation is to be mentioned and for same company we cannot divide our Experience in Positions or Relevancy and give a REFERENCE LETTER from Fellow employees or managers that TEST ENGINEER performs 261313 responsibilities .
2nd Option
Company dates	Designation	duration	relevancy
Company 1	08/2009-02/2010	Computer Engineer	6 months	Irrelevant
Company 2	02/2010-08/2011	System Engineer	1 year 6 months	Irrelevant
Company 2	09/2011- 03/2014	System Engineer	2 years 6 months	Relevant
Company 2	04/2014-till date	Test Engineer 6 months	Relevant


2.	Do I need to fill some Form once CO is allocated that my Designation changed but I perform duties as specified before + more?
3.	I am from ECE background and still ACS deducted only 2 years from me. Will that work and be taken by CO as ok .


----------



## imagine

nitin mudaliar said:


> If birth certificate is there then that's enough or else 10th passing certificate will also work. See that there are no spelling errors in the name not only yours but ur parents name also should be correct


Hi nitin.. they have mentioned this on their website

Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.

Do I need to give any such proof??

Also can you tell me about form 80 and form 1221.. Is it compulsary for all???
And do we need to gets the docs attested before uploading them


----------



## nitin mudaliar

nancyk said:


> Hi nitin.. they have mentioned this on their website
> 
> Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
> If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.
> 
> Do I need to give any such proof??
> 
> Also can you tell me about form 80 and form 1221.. Is it compulsary for all???
> And do we need to gets the docs attested before uploading them


School leaving certificate will work as it has DOB in it. Alternatively, SSC passing certificate will also work as DOB proof


----------



## imagine

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Hi all Seniors,
> 
> Please spare few minutes of your time.. Your guidance will draw a proper path to my dreams..
> 
> Thanks in advance
> I appeared for IELTS on 14 feb 2013 and got 7 each
> Then applied for ACS on 14 Sept 2013 and Result is as follows..
> 
> 1.	Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313
> 2.	Degree Electronics and Communication completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in computing
> 3.	Employment History :
> 4.	6 months company 1 as Computer Engineer
> 5.	3 yrs 7 months company 2 as System Engineer (Sept 2013 on ACS)
> 6.	The following Employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at a skilled level and relevant to 261313 of ANZSCO code
> 
> 
> Where I can claim 3 years of experience from Aug 2011 till Sept 2014 and get 5 points
> Next is 15 points for education, 30 for age, 10 for IELTS
> 
> Making EOI score 60.
> 
> I have few queries which really need a solution
> 
> My designation in the same company (company 2 ) has changed to that of Test Engineer from System Engineer on 31 March 2014 but I am in same company working.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1.	How to divide my experience in EOI :
> 1st option:
> Company dates	Designation	duration	relevancy
> Company 1	08/2009-02/2010	Computer Engineer	6 months	Irrelevant
> Company 2	02/2009-till date	Test Engineer	4 years 6 months	Relevant
> 
> As Agent says Latest Designation is to be mentioned and for same company we cannot divide our Experience in Positions or Relevancy and give a REFERENCE LETTER from Fellow employees or managers that TEST ENGINEER performs 261313 responsibilities .
> 2nd Option
> Company dates	Designation	duration	relevancy
> Company 1	08/2009-02/2010	Computer Engineer	6 months	Irrelevant
> Company 2	02/2010-08/2011	System Engineer	1 year 6 months	Irrelevant
> Company 2	09/2011- 03/2014	System Engineer	2 years 6 months	Relevant
> Company 2	04/2014-till date	Test Engineer 6 months	Relevant
> 
> 
> 2.	Do I need to fill some Form once CO is allocated that my Designation changed but I perform duties as specified before + more?
> 3.	I am from ECE background and still ACS deducted only 2 years from me. Will that work and be taken by CO as ok .



Hi Mr. Jatt

I had also applied in 261313 category and got invite as well which has now expired.. I am working in the same company from past 5 years and my designation changed twice. I have updated all my documents accordingly.. In my ACS application i had specified my designations separately..


And for experience it depends on your CO.. Usually more than 2 years are deducted for ECE but i depends on the subjects you have studied in your college..

Hope that helps. All the best


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

Thanks NancyK,

Thanks for your time.

But i have something which will add up to our knowledge ..

1. no doubt ACS shows our experience designation wise for same company as well but whichever agent i met they say we only input our latest designation in our EOI for same company , in short IF i have experience from 2 companies then i will have to fill EOI with my final Designations from both companies rather than to divide(Experienced Agents with Results)

2. Agent also says that if ACS deducted 2 years only.. CO will also follow the same as thats an assessment from their own body .. How can they recommend a society for assessment and then Go against it.. ITs a big misguidance on part of ACS / DIAC itself..

1 makes u eligible 2 denies and u loose all money


----------



## imagine

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Thanks NancyK,
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> But i have something which will add up to our knowledge ..
> 
> 1. no doubt ACS shows our experience designation wise for same company as well but whichever agent i met they say we only input our latest designation in our EOI for same company , in short IF i have experience from 2 companies then i will have to fill EOI with my final Designations from both companies rather than to divide(Experienced Agents with Results)
> 
> 2. Agent also says that if ACS deducted 2 years only.. CO will also follow the same as thats an assessment from their own body .. How can they recommend a society for assessment and then Go against it.. ITs a big misguidance on part of ACS / DIAC itself..
> 
> 1 makes u eligible 2 denies and u loose all money



Yeaa thats true !!! There is a lot of information on their website from where you can confirm... Moreover I have worked out on this PR thing all by myself so have no idea about agents and stuff !!! And till now it worked out well


----------



## lovetosmack

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi all, will a new passport and corresponding form 929 pose any delay on processing?


Do you care about the delay or updated information? Honestly, I would upload Form929 & a notarized copy of the new passport before your visa is issued. If you were to change the details post the visa grant, you will be chasing a lot of emails with no proper update.



renuka123 said:


> I uploaded form 1022 to intimate that my relationship status changed from single to engaged. No contact from CO yet. I am wondering if I will be given an option to add my spouse to the application before the grant. Has this happened to anyone before?? After going through few posts, I found out that adding spouse as dependent is much simpler, faster and cheaper. I am hoping to be given the choice :fingerscrossed:


If your marriage is around the corner in a month or two, upload Form1022 mentioning your marriage date, Invitation, other evidence to prove that. Also upload Form1436 and wait to see what the CO has to say. If he says he will wait for your marriage certificate, there is nothing like that. If you are to apply for a Spouse visa, its a big headache in terms of money and time.



tnypk said:


> Hello,
> 190 Visa application was submitted on 3rd april and medical and PCC submitted on 25th July. Now waiting for Visa grant notification. ANY body plz tell, how long i'll have to be patient.....


None can say. You are from Pakistan & kindly expect Security checks. So, don't have any expectations or wait for the visa. Luckily if you are excluded from security checks, you will then be the happiest person.



nancyk said:


> Hi nitin.. they have mentioned this on their website
> 
> Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.
> If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.
> 
> Do I need to give any such proof??
> 
> Also can you tell me about form 80 and form 1221.. Is it compulsary for all???
> And do we need to gets the docs attested before uploading them


They asked me to submit a Statutory Declaration explaining why should they consider SSC certificate as Proof of Birth and not a Birth Certificate. I made a decl with the content below.


> I, <name>, husband/wife of <spouse name>, holder of Indian passport# <PP Number>, do hereby solemnly affirm and state that:
> 
> 1. I am the biological daughter of my father Mr. <FATHER NAME> & my mother Mrs. <MOTHER NAME>
> 
> 2. I do not have a birth certificate and was never issued one at birth.
> 
> 3. In lieu of this document I have enclosed a certified copy of my 10th grade SSC certificate (which is accepted as documentary evidence of birth and age in India for people born before January 26, 1989) which confirms my parents’ details as well as my date of birth.
> 
> 4. I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.
> 
> As per law, birth certificates in India became mandatory only post January 26, 1989. Those who were born January 26, 1989 are allowed to submit Senior Secondary School certificate containing the date of birth as evidence if they do not have a valid birth certificate.


----------



## imagine

Thats cool.. thanx a ton.. Also were you asked for form 80 and 1221 forms???




lovetosmack said:


> Do you care about the delay or updated information? Honestly, I would upload Form929 & a notarized copy of the new passport before your visa is issued. If you were to change the details post the visa grant, you will be chasing a lot of emails with no proper update.
> 
> 
> 
> If your marriage is around the corner in a month or two, upload Form1022 mentioning your marriage date, Invitation, other evidence to prove that. Also upload Form1436 and wait to see what the CO has to say. If he says he will wait for your marriage certificate, there is nothing like that. If you are to apply for a Spouse visa, its a big headache in terms of money and time.
> 
> 
> None can say. You are from Pakistan & kindly expect Security checks. So, don't have any expectations or wait for the visa. Luckily if you are excluded from security checks, you will then be the happiest person.
> 
> 
> They asked me to submit a Statutory Declaration explaining why should they consider SSC certificate as Proof of Birth and not a Birth Certificate. I made a decl with the content below.


----------



## Nish89

nancyk said:


> But you need to create HAP id for that..
> As I have read on the immi website they given the below mentioned details :
> steps who have not applied for visa
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm
> 
> If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.
> 
> 
> steps for who have already applied for visa
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm
> 
> 
> Health process steps for visa applicants
> 
> If you have already lodged a visa application, you should follow the steps below when completing your health examinations electronically.
> 
> You lodge your visa application:
> 
> We determine whether health examinations are required
> We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations
> You use eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
> You download your eMedical Referral letter
> You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or the migration medical services provider and provide your HAP ID
> You attend your appointment and bring your eMedical Referral letter with you
> The clinic locates your case in eMedical using your HAP ID
> Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
> Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits case to us
> Your health case may be cleared within minutes by the system or referred for manual processing
> If you meet the health requirement, your visa record is updated and processing can continue.
> 
> Note:
> 
> If a significant health condition is identified during immigration health examinations, additional steps will be required to be completed.
> Please do not use My Health Declarations if you have already lodged a visa application
> Hi NancyI have already lodged my application for 189 and was advised by agent to get medis done...CO is still not assigned. Why do medicals done without CO requesting delays your application ? I read this on other threads as well? I am confused now...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Nish


----------



## abhifirewall

Hi Guys,

I live in USA and need to get my wife's and my PCC done from CGI Houston by mail.
I have all the documents ready but I have a question.
Can I send both my wife's and my documents in a single envelope along with a return envelope and a money order of $56 
OR 
Should I send each of our application in a separate envelope?

I'm just wondering if they will send back our PCC in one envelope or not.

Thanks


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,

Please guide me if I can use my brother-in-law credit card (who os currently residing in US) to make my visa fee payment ( applying from India).

Will it create any confusion?

Please help


----------



## arjunsydney

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please guide me if I can use my brother-in-law credit card (who os currently residing in US) to make my visa fee payment ( applying from India).
> 
> Will it create any confusion?
> 
> Please help


No problem. It will work fine.


----------



## imagine

Hi Nish,

I have generated the HAP id and going for the medicals tomorrow.. i think that is ok after reading a lot of forums!!! 
All the best!!!  





Nish89 said:


> nancyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you need to create HAP id for that..
> As I have read on the immi website they given the below mentioned details :
> steps who have not applied for visa
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm
> 
> If you have already lodged a visa application, you should not use this service. Please wait until your case officer asks you to complete your health examinations and provides you with a HAP ID, or you will delay the processing of your visa application.
> 
> 
> steps for who have already applied for visa
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm
> 
> 
> Health process steps for visa applicants
> 
> If you have already lodged a visa application, you should follow the steps below when completing your health examinations electronically.
> 
> You lodge your visa application:
> 
> We determine whether health examinations are required
> We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations
> You use eMedical Client to consent to eMedical processing and complete your medical history if required
> You download your eMedical Referral letter
> You make an appointment with an approved panel clinic or the migration medical services provider and provide your HAP ID
> You attend your appointment and bring your eMedical Referral letter with you
> The clinic locates your case in eMedical using your HAP ID
> Clinic staff record your health examination results in eMedical
> Panel physician and/or radiologist grades and submits case to us
> Your health case may be cleared within minutes by the system or referred for manual processing
> If you meet the health requirement, your visa record is updated and processing can continue.
> 
> Note:
> 
> If a significant health condition is identified during immigration health examinations, additional steps will be required to be completed.
> Please do not use My Health Declarations if you have already lodged a visa application
> Hi NancyI have already lodged my application for 189 and was advised by agent to get medis done...CO is still not assigned. Why do medicals done without CO requesting delays your application ? I read this on other threads as well? I am confused now...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Nish
Click to expand...


----------



## IndigoKKing

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi all, will a new passport and corresponding form 929 pose any delay on processing?


Can't say for sure. It depends on the CO. Even if it does, it's not going to delay you by months - just weeks or probably days. But where you are standing, I really don't see much choice unless you can convince the Passport Officer to issue you a PCC, the way things are.


----------



## taniska

Hello

What all forms are mandatory to submit for subclass 189 Visa. Experts, could you please list down... I have lodged my 189 already and not sure what all forms I should submit for sure along with evidence documents..

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

taniska said:


> Hello
> 
> What all forms are mandatory to submit for subclass 189 Visa. Experts, could you please list down... I have lodged my 189 already and not sure what all forms I should submit for sure along with evidence documents..
> 
> Thanks


it all depends on your case plus the CO


----------



## taniska

TheExpatriate said:


> it all depends on your case plus the CO


Thanks. Then, hope I should submit all evidence docs only and wait for CO allocation and start submitting the forms he is asking for once CO is allocated.

And, I have 2 more questions

1. Should I need to scan and submit certified photocopies only or can I just scan the originals and submit. For example I am asking for passport, experience letter, mark sheet, etc...

2. For me and my spouse I have generated HAP ID and will do medicals this week. But for my 5 year old kid it says Medicals already finalized. Does that mean it is not needed?. May be it is because I mentioned while filling the application that all of us have undergone medicals for 457 visa recently in august start.. only xray for me and spouse and medical examination for my kid.

Thanks


----------



## Future_ozzy

www.immi.gov.au/visas/pages/checklists/189.aspx

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## taniska

Future_ozzy said:


> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thanks


----------



## Future_ozzy

taniska said:


> Thanks


No worries ..Good luck with rest of the process .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

taniska said:


> Thanks. Then, hope I should submit all evidence docs only and wait for CO allocation and start submitting the forms he is asking for once CO is allocated.
> 
> And, I have 2 more questions
> 
> 1. Should I need to scan and submit certified photocopies only or can I just scan the originals and submit. For example I am asking for passport, experience letter, mark sheet, etc...
> 
> 2. For me and my spouse I have generated HAP ID and will do medicals this week. But for my 5 year old kid it says Medicals already finalized. Does that mean it is not needed?. May be it is because I mentioned while filling the application that all of us have undergone medicals for 457 visa recently in august start.. only xray for me and spouse and medical examination for my kid.
> 
> Thanks


1- Color scan of original documents is enough ....... 

2- Probably CO decided to reuse the meds for 457. Subject to CO discretion, and probably they considered repeating the X-RAY only for you guys .....


----------



## raylangivens

USA PCC:

I am in USA since July 2013 on L1 visa. I will be leaving in October 2014.
Do I need to do Local Police check or just Federal Check?


----------



## TheExpatriate

raylangivens said:


> USA PCC:
> 
> I am in USA since July 2013 on L1 visa. I will be leaving in October 2014.
> Do I need to do Local Police check or just Federal Check?


both since you are a current resident. Small correction : you need State and Federal, not Local and Federal.


----------



## dextress

*Chart of Early Child Development*



saggy84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> me and my family completed our medical on 24th of jan. Though co asked to submit an addl form for my 2yr old son regarding early development chart of child. It also submitted on 30th jan. but ours report is showing " no health examination required" but son's is still showing " arrange health check". Kindly state whether it is ok.....
> 
> Invitation: 28 oct 2013| Visa Lodge: 15 nov 2013| PCC: 11th jan 2014| CO: 10 jan 2014 | med: 24th jan,14 . Grant: ?


Hi Saggy,
My 3 year old son also got this remark in health checkup.
Please share what and where is this "Chart of Early Child Development" which your CO asked you to submit. 
And also kindly share what is the status now.
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## jamuu04

dextress said:


> Hi Saggy,
> My 3 year old son also got this remark in health checkup.
> Please share what and where is this "Chart of Early Child Development" which your CO asked you to submit.
> And also kindly share what is the status now.
> Thanks a lot in advance.


Hi,

I'm in a way in the same both as you guys. My 3 year old son was diagnosed with speech delay last year so his case was referred to MOC. Submitted medical report from his development doctor last August 5th but no contact since then.

The medical report we submitted was the summary of his developmental assessment and is provided by a developmental pediatrician. Hope this helps.


----------



## amar09

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi amar as per new rules, spouse name for both should be on passport for PCC. In case I go for Tatkal how should I deal with it I mean inform dibp. No CO has been assigned to me yet. If CO is assigned how should I inform him as my ielts , EOI invite and my visa application all have my current passport no. Is there any way that I inform dibp before CO assignment that my PCC thing require new passport.
> Or just fill in form 929 sign and scan & upload with all other documents.


Oh. Was not aware of new rules. Just try posting your questions in other threads like June,July visa applicants.


----------



## Melbound

Hello folks,

My ACS letter is dated July 2013 and has evaluated my work history till April 2013. I continued with my last employment on ACS letter till August 2013 before changing to a new job.

I changed my job on August 2013 and have been since working for the new company. I have completed more than 12 months with this new company till date, which was not evaluated by ACS. Will this cause any problem with DIBP application or state application?
Is there a rule like one should be in the nominated occupation in the past 12 months before the invite??

PS. I am can NOT claiming any work experience points. ACS reduced my experience from 5 to 1 yr in 2013 July. 

Also for one of my employment, I do not have tax proof/Payslip but I have bank statements for this one employment (1 year period). I have all the tax proof , payslips and bank statements for the remaining employments. Will this cause any problem?


----------



## anamina

Hi guys ! I just got an alert on my phone saying you have received correspondence for your transaction from the immi account. But when I log in and click view correspondence it shows no correspondence available just like yesterday !! What does this mean. Did they send me the alert as a mistake or is it a system error and I'll be able to see the correspondence in a bit ? Also to be clear this is an importer application as my agent is handling the account and refuses to give us the log in details. The e mail she has set for corresponding is different but I just set an alert on mine .


----------



## TheExpatriate

anamina said:


> Hi guys ! I just got an alert on my phone saying you have received correspondence for your transaction from the immi account. But when I log in and click view correspondence it shows no correspondence available just like yesterday !! What does this mean. Did they send me the alert as a mistake or is it a system error and I'll be able to see the correspondence in a bit ? Also to be clear this is an importer application as my agent is handling the account and refuses to give us the log in details. The e mail she has set for corresponding is different but I just set an alert on mine .


you can't view correspondence. Your agent can.

What is your current application status ? Finalised or In Progress?


----------



## venus9

anamina said:


> Hi guys ! I just got an alert on my phone saying you have received correspondence for your transaction from the immi account. But when I log in and click view correspondence it shows no correspondence available just like yesterday !! What does this mean. Did they send me the alert as a mistake or is it a system error and I'll be able to see the correspondence in a bit ? Also to be clear this is an importer application as my agent is handling the account and refuses to give us the log in details. The e mail she has set for corresponding is different but I just set an alert on mine .


Hi Anamina,

My understanding is that new correspondence is only visible to your agent. You should contact him and ask him to forward the correspondence. Hopefully it your GRANT. All the best.

Cheers


----------



## TheExpatriate

venus9 said:


> Hi Anamina,
> 
> My understanding is that new correspondence is only visible to your agent. You should contact him and ask him to forward the correspondence. Hopefully it your GRANT. All the best.
> 
> Cheers


If it's the Grant, the Application Status would change From In Progress to Finalised and the Applicants' statuses would change from Processing to Granted


----------



## anamina

TheExpatriate said:


> If it's the Grant, the Application Status would change From In Progress to Finalised and the Applicants' statuses would change from Processing to Granted


It still shows in progress !! It's too early here to call my agent ....can't wait for the working hours to begin so I can find out


----------



## TheExpatriate

anamina said:


> It still shows in progress !! It's too early here to call my agent ....can't wait for the working hours to begin so I can find out


In my case, that was the CO Allocation. Most probably you got allocated and the CO sent the request letter. You have nothing to worry about


----------



## venus9

TheExpatriate said:


> If it's the Grant, the Application Status would change From In Progress to Finalised and the Applicants' statuses would change from Processing to Granted


You are right - the status would give an indication.


----------



## 189

Any grant today?


----------



## Vasu G

Melbound said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> My ACS letter is dated July 2013 and has evaluated my work history till April 2013. I continued with my last employment on ACS letter till August 2013 before changing to a new job.
> 
> I changed my job on August 2013 and have been since working for the new company. I have completed more than 12 months with this new company till date, which was not evaluated by ACS. Will this cause any problem with DIBP application or state application?
> Is there a rule like one should be in the nominated occupation in the past 12 months before the invite??
> 
> PS. I am can NOT claiming any work experience points. ACS reduced my experience from 5 to 1 yr in 2013 July.
> 
> Also for one of my employment, I do not have tax proof/Payslip but I have bank statements for this one employment (1 year period). I have all the tax proof , payslips and bank statements for the remaining employments. Will this cause any problem?


If you do not claim any points for experience, it is not necessary to provide any documents. But, it is recommended to submit what all you have. 

Even I have changed my job after my skill assessment and claiming points for that period (5 months) as well. There shouldn't be any problem with DIBP as far as you show sufficient proof of your current employment.


----------



## austrailadream

ark said:


> Shanghai, you?


Phew... same here. Which phase you are at now? 189 or 190?

Thought to ask a question with regard to tax receipts. How did you manage to get it translated?


----------



## rahulkap1

Vasu G said:


> If you do not claim any points for experience, it is not necessary to provide any documents. But, it is recommended to submit what all you have.
> 
> Even I have changed my job after my skill assessment and claiming points for that period (5 months) as well. There shouldn't be any problem with DIBP as far as you show sufficient proof of your current employment.


Will all documents for current employment also include Reference letter? Me also not claiming points for current employment but providing documents and marking it as non relevant to my ANZSCO code. Not sure on this. Shall I put it as relevant or non relevant as it is not assessed by Engineers Australia.


----------



## bigdaddy

rahulkap1 said:


> Will all documents for current employment also include Reference letter? Me also not claiming points for current employment but providing documents and marking it as non relevant to my ANZSCO code. Not sure on this. Shall I put it as relevant or non relevant as it is not assessed by Engineers Australia.


Make it as non-relevant otherwise it adds up to give you more points.... since you already have a invite.. just replicate what you mentioned in EOI... if you have overclaimed in EOI, then we need to dig more...


----------



## Vasu G

bigdaddy said:


> Make it as non-relevant otherwise it adds up to give you more points.... since you already have a invite.. just replicate what you mentioned in EOI... if you have overclaimed in EOI, then we need to dig more...


Received skill assessment : March 31st, 2014,
Joined current employer : April 8th, 2014,

I have included my current employer in my EOI even though it wasn't there in my ACS letter. I reached 60 points on 19th June, 2014 and claimed points for the period, which wasn't assessed. My roles and responsibilities are same and I have all the required proofs to support my claim. 

Is there a problem here ? Please let me know.


----------



## nithincertain

Guys,

I did my medicals recently. After few days the status under - 'Meeting the Health requirement' for changed to 
_Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter. _

But in the attachment checklist - "Health, Evidence of" still shows as Recommended,
instead of Received.

is it normal? Should i need to upload any attachments for this checklist?

Please help.


----------



## 189

nithincertain said:


> Guys,
> 
> I did my medicals recently. After few days the status under - 'Meeting the Health requirement' for changed to
> _Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter. _
> 
> But in the attachment checklist - "Health, Evidence of" still shows as Recommended,
> instead of Received.
> 
> is it normal? Should i need to upload any attachments for this checklist?
> 
> Please help.



Yes, 100% normal 
Celebrate your medicals are uploaded by the respective medical checking authority.


----------



## Vasu G

nithincertain said:


> Guys,
> 
> I did my medicals recently. After few days the status under - 'Meeting the Health requirement' for changed to
> _Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter. _
> 
> But in the attachment checklist - "Health, Evidence of" still shows as Recommended,
> instead of Received.
> 
> is it normal? Should i need to upload any attachments for this checklist?
> 
> Please help.



Yes it is normal.. 

I have the same thing on my page. For safe side, keep your medical bill copy, in case of any issue ,you can upload it.


----------



## Melbound

Vasu G said:


> Received skill assessment : March 31st, 2014,
> Joined current employer : April 8th, 2014,
> 
> I have included my current employer in my EOI even though it wasn't there in my ACS letter. I reached 60 points on 19th June, 2014 and claimed points for the period, which wasn't assessed. My roles and responsibilities are same and I have all the required proofs to support my claim.
> 
> Is there a problem here ? Please let me know.


Reference 1:
I checked this link:
http://www.immi.gov.au/media/publications/research/gsm-report/Ch5.pdf

172 Evaluation of the General
Skilled Migration Categories
The basic work experience threshold
The basic work requirement should be the same
for all offshore applicants regardless of
their nominated occupation and th
e points gained on the SOL.
It is considered that paid
employment in
any
skilled occupation for at least 12
months out of the last 24 months
before applying is sufficient
to meet this threshold.
The new threshold extends the
time period over which an applicant nominating a 60-
point occupation can gain th
e required 12 months work experience from the current 18
months immediately before application to
24 months. However, for 40 and 50-point
occupations, there is a reduction in the length
of paid work experience from the current
threshold of ‘at least two of
the three years immediately before applying’ to ‘at least
12 months out of the 24 months
immediately before applying’. 

Reference 2:
Evidence of recent previous employment in the occupation for which you have provided an assessment (Note: All applicants outside Australia are required to provide verifiable evidence of full time employment in their nominated occupation for no less than twelve (12) months out of the last twenty-four (24) months or alternatively have Australian qualifications).

Reference 3:
Link: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-test.pdf
have been employed in a skilled occupation for at
least 12 months in the 24 months before the
application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement.


----------



## imagine

Hi guys.. The spellings of my name are different on my husband's passport. Is there any issue and do I need to specify it anywhere???


----------



## TheExpatriate

Vasu G said:


> Received skill assessment : March 31st, 2014,
> Joined current employer : April 8th, 2014,
> 
> I have included my current employer in my EOI even though it wasn't there in my ACS letter. I reached 60 points on 19th June, 2014 and claimed points for the period, which wasn't assessed. My roles and responsibilities are same and I have all the required proofs to support my claim.
> 
> Is there a problem here ? Please let me know.



There is no problem, there is actually a catastrophe ! You can NOT claim points for an employment that is not assessed


----------



## TheExpatriate

nancyk said:


> Hi guys.. The spellings of my name are different on my husband's passport. Is there any issue and do I need to specify it anywhere???


Yes, in eVisa app as well as Form 80

EDIT: By yes I mean you need to specify it, but no it's not an issue


----------



## Vasu G

TheExpatriate said:


> There is no problem, there is actually a catastrophe ! You can NOT claim points for an employment that is not assessed


Does that mean one should not change their employer for 2 years i.e until your assessment expires ?


----------



## freshthinking

Hi guys.

Any idea how long it is taking to be picked "out of the hat" after submitting an EOI for a 190 visa as a Human Resource Adviser?

I was positively skills assessed in this category last week and have submitted an EOI stating I want to work in WA.

Despite calling to check up on the status all they will say is that they don't comment on individual EOI's so any guidance would be appreciated!

Thanks, Matt.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Vasu G said:


> Does that mean one should not change their employer for 2 years i.e until your assessment expires ?


No, just don't claim points for the new employment !


----------



## bigdaddy

Vasu G said:


> Received skill assessment : March 31st, 2014,
> Joined current employer : April 8th, 2014,
> 
> I have included my current employer in my EOI even though it wasn't there in my ACS letter. I reached 60 points on 19th June, 2014 and claimed points for the period, which wasn't assessed. My roles and responsibilities are same and I have all the required proofs to support my claim.
> 
> Is there a problem here ? Please let me know.


Mate, I guess so.... You have included work experience which has not be assessed by the assessment authority and have claimed points.....while I see you argument of job responsibilities you are leaving the CO to analysis and make judgement which in most case they follow blindly the assessment authority recommendations and which is why they exist in first place.... 


DIAC performs its own work experience evaluation, so you can claim points for work experience that has not been assessed by ACS if you provide the necessary documentation (reference letter and evidence of salary paid). 

It is definitely no problem if you remain in the same company and position, to claim points for work experience between the ACS submission date and the EOI submission date. If you switch jobs/positions it is definitely "safer" to get ACS re-assessment, but not strictly necessary. Not all assessing authorities even provide an opinion on the work experience. Re-assessment of ACS is required if you want to claim any additional DIAC points for the accumulated work experience since your last work experience in the EOI application system online..

you are not completely in trouble but caution and work needed..

Quote from Expresso( The best according to me) from the past:
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*DIAC performs its own work experience evaluation*, so you can claim points for work experience that has not been assessed by ACS if you provide the necessary documentation (reference letter and evidence of salary paid). 

It is definitely no problem if you remain in the same company and position, to claim points for work experience between the ACS submission date and the EOI submission date. If you switch jobs/positions it is definitely "safer" to get ACS re-assessment, but not strictly necessary. Not all assessing authorities even provide an opinion on the work experience. 

Note that ACS/DIAC sometimes *verify* your claims and call/mail/visit former or current employers. Make sure that the contact details for all your referees is current and that they know somebody might contact them. For this reason, it's also a bad idea to claim you are still working in your nominated occupation after switching careers (e.g. working as a taxi driver). If DIAC finds out your visa will be refused, you use the application fee and may get slapped with a band from re-applying for a couple of years. Visa fraud is just not worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## besthar

freshthinking said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Any idea how long it is taking to be picked "out of the hat" after submitting an EOI for a 190 visa as a Human Resource Adviser?
> 
> I was positively skills assessed in this category last week and have submitted an EOI stating I want to work in WA.
> 
> Despite calling to check up on the status all they will say is that they don't comment on individual EOI's so any guidance would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks, Matt.


Matt, 

It should not take more than 6 weeks ... few have gotten an invite prior to that... 

Good luck ...


----------



## Melbound

bigdaddy said:


> DIAC performs its own work experience evaluation, so you can claim points for work experience that has not been assessed by ACS if you provide the necessary documentation (reference letter and evidence of salary paid).
> 
> It is definitely no problem if you remain in the same company and position, to claim points for work experience between the ACS submission date and the EOI submission date. If you switch jobs/positions it is definitely "safer" to get ACS re-assessment, but not strictly necessary. Not all assessing authorities even provide an opinion on the work experience.
> 
> Note that ACS/DIAC sometimes verify your claims and call/mail/visit former or current employers. Make sure that the contact details for all your referees is current and that they know somebody might contact them. For this reason, it's also a bad idea to claim you are still working in your nominated occupation after switching careers (e.g. working as a taxi driver). If DIAC finds out your visa will be refused, you use the application fee and may get slapped with a band from re-applying for a couple of years. Visa fraud is just not worth it, in my opinion.


So is this rule still valid:-

"have been employed in a skilled occupation for at
least 12 months in the 24 months before the
application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement. "

If so, Can I apply for reassessment now?

I have already applied for NSW SS and should get the invite in a week or 2. So Can I lodge the Evisa immediately after and wait for the ACS result simultaneously?

Please advice me as it's been 13 months since I changed my employment which is not assessed by ACS.


----------



## imagine

Do we need give any declaration for the name??? except for form 80... I have already filed for visa so i wont be able to change that application..

Also the documents(passport,ielts result card etc) which we need to upload do we need to get them attested?? or we can scan and upload directly





TheExpatriate said:


> Yes, in eVisa app as well as Form 80
> 
> EDIT: By yes I mean you need to specify it, but no it's not an issue


----------



## Vasu G

TheExpatriate said:


> No, just don't claim points for the new employment !


Well... If you see my signature. I already did and uploaded all the necessary documents for that.


----------



## Vasu G

bigdaddy said:


> Mate, I guess so.... You have included work experience which has not be assessed by the assessment authority and have claimed points.....while I see you argument of job responsibilities you are leaving the CO to analysis and make judgement which in most case they follow blindly the assessment authority recommendations and which is why they exist in first place....
> 
> 
> DIAC performs its own work experience evaluation, so you can claim points for work experience that has not been assessed by ACS if you provide the necessary documentation (reference letter and evidence of salary paid).
> 
> It is definitely no problem if you remain in the same company and position, to claim points for work experience between the ACS submission date and the EOI submission date. If you switch jobs/positions it is definitely "safer" to get ACS re-assessment, but not strictly necessary. Not all assessing authorities even provide an opinion on the work experience. Re-assessment of ACS is required if you want to claim any additional DIAC points for the accumulated work experience since your last work experience in the EOI application system online..
> 
> you are not completely in trouble but caution and work needed..
> 
> Quote from Expresso( The best according to me) from the past:
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> *DIAC performs its own work experience evaluation*, so you can claim points for work experience that has not been assessed by ACS if you provide the necessary documentation (reference letter and evidence of salary paid).
> 
> It is definitely no problem if you remain in the same company and position, to claim points for work experience between the ACS submission date and the EOI submission date. If you switch jobs/positions it is definitely "safer" to get ACS re-assessment, but not strictly necessary. Not all assessing authorities even provide an opinion on the work experience.
> 
> Note that ACS/DIAC sometimes *verify* your claims and call/mail/visit former or current employers. Make sure that the contact details for all your referees is current and that they know somebody might contact them. For this reason, it's also a bad idea to claim you are still working in your nominated occupation after switching careers (e.g. working as a taxi driver). If DIAC finds out your visa will be refused, you use the application fee and may get slapped with a band from re-applying for a couple of years. Visa fraud is just not worth it, in my opinion.




Thanks for the info dude !!!

Seems I can count on the following documents, which I have uploaded for the current employment.

1. offer letter
2. Payslips.
3. Bank Statements.
4. Manager Reference Letter. ( Mentioned all my Roles and responsibilities and they are 100% similar to previous employment)
5. Income Tax computation statement.
6. ID Card Scan copy
7. HR Letter - that working at client location

Will the above documents suffice ?


----------



## bigdaddy

Vasu G said:


> Thanks for the info dude !!!
> 
> Seems I can count on the following documents, which I have uploaded for the current employment.
> 
> 1. offer letter
> 2. Payslips.
> 3. Bank Statements.
> 4. Manager Reference Letter. ( Mentioned all my Roles and responsibilities and they are 100% similar to previous employment)
> 5. Income Tax computation statement.
> 6. ID Card Scan copy
> 7. HR Letter - that working at client location
> 
> Will the above documents suffice ?


It looks complete but my advice to you considering you have lodged visa recently, its going to be a while before a CO looks into your file... write to ACS and see if they can process your experience between the last one and current and most importantly in shorter time frame. Recently ACS has been processing applications faster. 

While no-one can guarantee a reject or approval. its better to do what we can than do nothing...


----------



## TheExpatriate

Melbound said:


> So is this rule still valid:-
> 
> "have been employed in a skilled occupation for at
> least 12 months in the 24 months before the
> application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement. "
> 
> If so, Can I apply for reassessment now?
> 
> I have already applied for NSW SS and should get the invite in a week or 2. So Can I lodge the Evisa immediately after and wait for the ACS result simultaneously?
> 
> Please advice me as it's been 13 months since I changed my employment which is not assessed by ACS.


If your EOI predates your ACS report this is a big issue. Careful with that



nancyk said:


> Do we need give any declaration for the name??? except for form 80... I have already filed for visa so i wont be able to change that application..
> 
> Also the documents(passport,ielts result card etc) which we need to upload do we need to get them attested?? or we can scan and upload directly


No ..... 

In eVisa application there was a question asking you if you have been known by any other names and asked for the reason. If you left that blank, you need to submit Form 1023 (Notification of Incorrect Answers).

No attestation, just a color scan of the original ..... 




Vasu G said:


> Well... If you see my signature. I already did and uploaded all the necessary documents for that.


Doesn't mean it's right ..... 



bigdaddy said:


> It looks complete but my advice to you considering you have lodged visa recently, its going to be a while before a CO looks into your file... write to ACS and see if they can process your experience between the last one and current and most importantly in shorter time frame. Recently ACS has been processing applications faster.
> 
> While no-one can guarantee a reject or approval. its better to do what we can than do nothing...



As far as I know, DIBP can accept to claim points if your employment was assessed but ran longer after the assessment

However, new un-assessed employment seems wrong to me. Those who claim that DIBP does its own assessment, with all due respect then why do we have assessment authorities to begin with?


----------



## Vasu G

bigdaddy said:


> It looks complete but my advice to you considering you have lodged visa recently, its going to be a while before a CO looks into your file... write to ACS and see if they can process your experience between the last one and current and most importantly in shorter time frame. Recently ACS has been processing applications faster.
> 
> While no-one can guarantee a reject or approval. its better to do what we can than do nothing...


Well. Following are the 2 possibilities that I can think of.

1. CO should contact asking for the reassessment (current employment).
2. Should get grant on the documents, which I provided.

If I am correct, CO cannot reject my case without contacting me. 

Expatriate, bigdaddy and other seniors... your thoughts ?


----------



## thota123

Any grants today????


----------



## freshthinking

besthar said:


> Matt,
> 
> It should not take more than 6 weeks ... few have gotten an invite prior to that...
> 
> Good luck ...


Thanks besthar. Has anyone else got any points of view on this? Specifically WA and specifically Human Resource Adviser on a 190 would be great..!


----------



## pratiik

hi guys my status on immi account is showing that finalised can anyone tell me what does that mean...........


----------



## manU22

pratiik said:


> hi guys my status on immi account is showing that finalised can anyone tell me what does that mean...........


You will get ur grant email in sometime. Congrats


----------



## Waqarali20005

pratiik said:


> hi guys my status on immi account is showing that finalised can anyone tell me what does that mean...........


they have reached on to a decision about your case.. and hopefully you have been granted a visa........


----------



## manU22

Melbound said:


> So is this rule still valid:-
> 
> "have been employed in a skilled occupation for at
> least 12 months in the 24 months before the
> application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement. "
> 
> If so, Can I apply for reassessment now?
> 
> I have already applied for NSW SS and should get the invite in a week or 2. So Can I lodge the Evisa immediately after and wait for the ACS result simultaneously?
> 
> Please advice me as it's been 13 months since I changed my employment which is not assessed by ACS.


Its not a problem if you are still in the same role and can give supporting documents after lodgement. I know of cases who have changed job after assesment and received grants. Pls chill and u dont have to go for reassessment if u r in th same job code.


----------



## Melbound

TheExpatriate said:


> If your EOI predates your ACS report this is a big issue. Careful with that
> 
> 
> Hi Expatriate,
> 
> I have not claimed any points for work experience at all. But I read at few places that in 24 months period occupation in the skilled nominated code should be at least 12 months. I am not sure whether this is an out-dated rule or still in existence. I got even more confused as this rule is mentioned in NT SS 2014 website under: How do I apply for NT nomination?:
> 
> Skilled Regional Nominated (Provisional) (Subclass 489) visa & Skilled Nominated (Subclass 190) visa - Australia's Northern Territory
> 
> 
> I got my skills assessed last year. my ACS letter is dated 30th July 2013.
> I changed my job on 26 Aug 2013 and since been working for the new employer.
> I have applied for state sponsorship recently with NSW and I am expecting the invite this week.
> My ACS letter is still valid (less than 2 years) but since my new employment (even though closely nominated to the occupation code developer programmer) is not assessed.
> I have completed 13 months in this new employment that is not assessed by ACS.
> So I will have only 11 months of occupation period in the last 24 months. Is there a rule that prescribes that one should have been employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the 24 months before the application is lodged is the question. Is it a DIBP rule or specific to some states? I see the same references in 2006 DIAC site but did not come across this rule in DIBP 2014 so far. I checked booklet 11. Is there any other place I need to check to see if this rule exists in DIBP 2014 ?
> 
> Again I am not claiming any work experience points.
> 
> Please advice what should be my next steps considering the situation.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Hassan_001

Hi Everyone,

The initial entry will be made with in a month by all of us (me, my wife & son) but my query is on the final entry after an year or two from then:

Planning to go alone first and then bring the family after 6 months. Now, when I'll apply for the citizenship, will they count the days individually or from the entry of the main applicant (me)?


----------



## Melbound

manU22 said:


> Its not a problem if you are still in the same role and can give supporting documents after lodgement. I know of cases who have changed job after assesment and received grants. Pls chill and u dont have to go for reassessment if u r in th same job code.


Thanks manU22,

Can you please confirm if those candidates had past more that a year in the new employment that was not assessed at the time of lodgement that received grants. I really need this info to be sure of my case..


----------



## elamaran

May I know the validity of certified copy of original. I have certified copies done 1 year back for skills asseessment, can i use the same for visa application.


----------



## manU22

Melbound said:


> Thanks manU22,
> 
> Can you please confirm if those candidates had past more that a year in the new employment that was not assessed at the time of lodgement that received grants. I really need this info to be sure of my case..


No it was around 6 months but that really does not make any difference cos if u notice in acs' assesment letter it would be stated that ur experience from month and year are equivalent to the job code u applied for. And if you have lodged ur application with the same code and have changed the company, u need to provide the supporting documents with rNr, payslips and others which u have.


----------



## elamaran

May I know the validity of certified copy of original. I have certified copies done 1 year back for skills asseessment, can i use the same for visa application.


----------



## manU22

elamaran said:


> May I know the validity of certified copy of original. I have certified copies done 1 year back for skills asseessment, can i use the same for visa application.


Yes you can use the same


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

Hi Seniors,

Thanks for all the responses..


1 point where my mind is stuck and i want opinions from ur Experiences..

1. I got experiences from 2 Companies..
A company 6 months..
B company 4 years 6 months..

Now on reduction of 2 years (as per ACS) i can claim for 3 years from B company which will give me 5 points and i am through

Major concern is that i was wandering that i will divide my EOi into 3 portions
1st A company 6 months IRRELEVANT
2nd B company 1 year 6 months IRRELEVANT
3rd B company 3 years RELEVANT (5 points)

Whereas my Agent says that we cannot divide the experience within a company into 2 claiming one as irrelevant and other as relevant as i never left the company,

So he suggests that we divide in the following way

1st A company 6 months Irrelevant
2nd B Company 4 years 6 months Relevant(5 points)

Now my Questions is which is right Also .. i am not much tensed because for either ways 1st or 2nd My Claim would be 60 points only.. HEnce no overclaim of points..Just overclaim of Experience..


Please suggest..


----------



## TheExpatriate

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Thanks for all the responses..
> 
> 
> 1 point where my mind is stuck and i want opinions from ur Experiences..
> 
> 1. I got experiences from 2 Companies..
> A company 6 months..
> B company 4 years 6 months..
> 
> Now on reduction of 2 years (as per ACS) i can claim for 3 years from B company which will give me 5 points and i am through
> 
> Major concern is that i was wandering that i will divide my EOi into 3 portions
> 1st A company 6 months IRRELEVANT
> 2nd B company 1 year 6 months IRRELEVANT
> 3rd B company 3 years RELEVANT (5 points)
> 
> Whereas my Agent says that we cannot divide the experience within a company into 2 claiming one as irrelevant and other as relevant as i never left the company,
> 
> So he suggests that we divide in the following way
> 
> 1st A company 6 months Irrelevant
> 2nd B Company 4 years 6 months Relevant(5 points)
> 
> Now my Questions is which is right Also .. i am not much tensed because for either ways 1st or 2nd My Claim would be 60 points only.. HEnce no overclaim of points..Just overclaim of Experience..
> 
> 
> Please suggest..


tell your agent to STFU. You are absolutely right, he's absolutely wrong


----------



## bigdaddy

Vasu G said:


> Well. Following are the 2 possibilities that I can think of.
> 
> 1. CO should contact asking for the reassessment (current employment).
> 2. Should get grant on the documents, which I provided.
> 
> If I am correct, CO cannot reject my case without contacting me.
> 
> Expatriate, bigdaddy and other seniors... your thoughts ?


What you listed are the best case scenario but they are cases where CO (stubborn, overconfident, steel head) takes negative decision and reasons only upon clarification. 

Mate, chilll... there isn't much you can do.... I was scanning through the past information in the forum and I see both grants and rejects with Grants stood at 95% and rejections at 5% ( sampling).... and most importantly the year contributing to that 5% rejections 2013 and none this year... so we will have to assume the officers are much more used to the scenarios and not completely dictated by the rule book


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

TheExpatriate said:


> tell your agent to STFU. You are absolutely right, he's absolutely wrong


LOLX

hahah.. i liked ur reply..

Also tell me whether to divide EOI for same compnay on basis of position held and also the latest role that i have..

Eg.6 months as Computer Engineer 4 years as System Engineer and 6 months as Test engineer(latest role not mentioned in ACS)

I think i will divide my EOi Experience into 4 ..
1 Computer Engineer 6 months Irrelevant
2 System Engineer 1 year 6 months Irrelevant
3 System Engineer 2 years 6 months Relevant
4 Test engineer 6 months Relevant(not assessed by ACS but reference letters sttaing same responsibilities will work)

I am thinking right..??


----------



## tirupoti

My 189 application is still under processing with DIBP (applied on 17 May). Now I am planning to go for traveling in another country for 13 days. Should I inform DIBP about this? How can I inform them?


----------



## anamina

Ok so my agent is saying she will tell me in a few hours if CO has contacted her but the document list on my Imported applicaton in the Immi Acct has changed . Now I can see requests of form 80 , 1221 and ID card and travel documents. It says Requested in front of these for both my husband and me . We had already uploaded our passports and ID card I don't know why they are asking for them , it also says my application was updated on 2 sept. so this definitely means CO has been allotted ???? My lazy agent needs to be shot in the head ! she has the audacity to tell me she is too busy to check her mail !!


----------



## FaridK

waiting waiting and more waiting offffffffffffffff :frusty:

Application lodged 1st of April 2014
CO allocated 15th of July 2014
latest docs sent (PCC, form 80, birth, marriage certificates, employment references) 9th of August

no news so far, is there any one who has/had the same time line?

:frusty: :suspicious:


----------



## tomato_juice

FaridK said:


> waiting waiting and more waiting offffffffffffffff :frusty:
> 
> Application lodged 1st of April 2014
> CO allocated 15th of July 2014
> latest docs sent (PCC, form 80, birth, marriage certificates, employment references) 9th of August
> 
> no news so far, is there any one who has/had the same time line?
> 
> :frusty: :suspicious:


My timeline is close to that of yours. I lodged visa application on May 16 and last docs were uploaded on 23 June.


----------



## 189756

Guys i logged into my immiaccount to see what my agents has filled for my application, I do not see anywhere the payslips or other documents i have provided as pdf's. Im i missing something or is he waiting for the case office to request it.


----------



## IndigoKKing

anamina said:


> Ok so my agent is saying she will tell me in a few hours if CO has contacted her but the document list on my Imported applicaton in the Immi Acct has changed . Now I can see requests of form 80 , 1221 and ID card and travel documents. It says Requested in front of these for both my husband and me . We had already uploaded our passports and ID card I don't know why they are asking for them , it also says my application was updated on 2 sept. so this definitely means CO has been allotted ???? My lazy agent needs to be shot in the head ! she has the audacity to tell me she is too busy to check her mail !!


Your agent sounds suspiciously similar to my law firm agent in Mumbai!


----------



## taniska

tirupoti said:


> My 189 application is still under processing with DIBP (applied on 17 May). Now I am planning to go for traveling in another country for 13 days. Should I inform DIBP about this? How can I inform them?


I think we have to fill some form for change of location, hope you can again submit the form when you are back. Not sure about the form number. Experts plz help.


----------



## taniska

TheExpatriate said:


> tell your agent to STFU. You are absolutely right, he's absolutely wrong


Thanks Expatriate for replying to this thread immediately, I am shocked for a moment and soon you have cleared the doubt...


----------



## TheExpatriate

HassanMorshed said:


> Hi Everyone, The initial entry will be made with in a month by all of us (me, my wife & son) but my query is on the final entry after an year or two from then: Planning to go alone first and then bring the family after 6 months. Now, when I'll apply for the citizenship, will they count the days individually or from the entry of the main applicant (me)?


Individually


----------



## anamina

So its official , I have a CO now !!!! 2nd Sept ! but they have asked for alot of things including bank statements , spouse English despite the fact that we submitted his O and A level results. forms 80 and 1221 for us both. Im a bit very worried about the bank statements as mine are pretty bad ( big spender ) ... amitferns we both applied on the same date , I have a feeling you're next and you might even get a direct grant as you don't have a lazy agent messing up your appication


----------



## Hunter85

FaridK said:


> waiting waiting and more waiting offffffffffffffff :frusty:
> 
> Application lodged 1st of April 2014
> CO allocated 15th of July 2014
> latest docs sent (PCC, form 80, birth, marriage certificates, employment references) 9th of August
> 
> no news so far, is there any one who has/had the same time line?
> 
> :frusty: :suspicious:


dont worry they also asked me to submit documents which were uploaded 3 months ago....
just upload them 1 more time and send them via e mail


----------



## Future_ozzy

anamina said:


> So its official , I have a CO now !!!! 2nd Sept ! but they have asked for alot of things including bank statements , spouse English despite the fact that we submitted his O and A level results. forms 80 and 1221 for us both. Im a bit very worried about the bank statements as mine are pretty bad ( big spender ) ... amitferns we both applied on the same date , I have a feeling you're next and you might even get a direct grant as you don't have a lazy agent messing up your appication


Form 80 and 1221 is not mandatory for everyone,as I have seen cases where applicants have not uploaded the same but still got a direct grant.

As far as your bank statements are concerned just high light the part where it mentions your salary credit..try to keep their focus only on the part you want them to see.

Good luck with your process..


----------



## vikz_au

*Pcc*

Hi Guys,

In my Police clearance certificate (issued from Saudi Arabia), authorities have mentioned my Residence id, not the passport #. So, do I need to submit the Residence id (English translation) while sending the PCC (English translation) to CO?

Kind Regards


----------



## Future_ozzy

But since in your case they have asked for these forms you have to provide these forms mandatory .


----------



## anamina

Future_ozzy said:


> But since in your case they have asked for these forms you have to provide these forms mandatory .


yes going to fill them asap ! also i get my salary in cash ! what do i do now ???


----------



## Future_ozzy

anamina said:


> yes going to fill them asap ! also i get my salary in cash ! what do i do now ???


Get a salary certificate from your employer mentioning the same.

You ought to provide some sort of documentation confirming the same.


----------



## taniska

Do we get an e-mail when CO allocated? I lodged my application on 29th Aug. When can I expect CO allocation? 

Thanks


----------



## Future_ozzy

Taniska,

There are folks who have lodged visa in June and no sign of CO allocation,so no one can comment when the CO will be allocated to your case.

It depends from case to case ..but keep a time frame of 2-3 months from date you lodged your visa for the same,if it happens before that then well and good.


----------



## dixiechic

Hi guys...

I am also an August applicant. Lodged on 14th August. Have been trying to access the Organize my Medical link ever since but it keeps saying Your request cannot be processed at this time. What should I do? Anyone else facing this problem.

Also, want to ask if PCC needs to be addressed to someone? or is it jus generic??

Thanks


----------



## Surfer127

Guys .. I have been requested additional docs on 1st Sept.. which I will be uploading by tomorrow 3rd Sept and I will inform CO.

So question is - when will CO look into my case a) only after completion of 28 days from the mail received from CO or b) whenever -- no time frame.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Surfer127 said:


> Guys .. I have been requested additional docs on 1st Sept.. which I will be uploading by tomorrow 3rd Sept and I will inform CO.
> 
> So question is - when will CO look into my case a) only after completion of 28 days from the mail received from CO or b) whenever -- no time frame.


B...


----------



## rahulkap1

dixiechic said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I am also an August applicant. Lodged on 14th August. Have been trying to access the Organize my Medical link ever since but it keeps saying Your request cannot be processed at this time. What should I do? Anyone else facing this problem.
> 
> Also, want to ask if PCC needs to be addressed to someone? or is it jus generic??
> 
> Thanks


I am facing the same problem with medical link.


----------



## Surfer127

TheExpatriate said:


> B...


 thx TheExpatriate


----------



## dextress

jamuu04 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in a way in the same both as you guys. My 3 year old son was diagnosed with speech delay last year so his case was referred to MOC. Submitted medical report from his development doctor last August 5th but no contact since then.
> 
> The medical report we submitted was the summary of his developmental assessment and is provided by a developmental pediatrician. Hope this helps.


Hi jamuu04, 
Thanks for the reply. However I am still not clear how cases of such kids are handled and their health is finalised? 
I have asked the CO for the next steps. Let's see what he says. 
What is your status? Your kid got the visa?


----------



## enzee

vikz_au said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In my Police clearance certificate (issued from Saudi Arabia), authorities have mentioned my Residence id, not the passport #. So, do I need to submit the Residence id (English translation) while sending the PCC (English translation) to CO?
> 
> Kind Regards


Its better if you do send them the ID scan


----------



## Spykey

Surfer127 said:


> Guys .. I have been requested additional docs on 1st Sept.. which I will be uploading by tomorrow 3rd Sept and I will inform CO.
> 
> So question is - when will CO look into my case a) only after completion of 28 days from the mail received from CO or b) whenever -- no time frame.


Hey mate,
can you please tell us what are the extra documents that the CO requested?

Thank you!


----------



## anamina

another issue is that I started work in 2010 as an architect in pakistan. They have asked me for my registration as an architect from 2010 to 2014 but i only registered myself in Aug 2013 because here in Pak you do not really need a regsitration UNLESS you are opening up your own firm. If i tell this to the CO will they accept it ??? I am very worried. I dont know why they want my registration, afterall I did get a positive assessment from their architects board for my profession !!


----------



## taniska

Future_ozzy said:


> Taniska, There are folks who have lodged visa in June and no sign of CO allocation,so no one can comment when the CO will be allocated to your case. It depends from case to case ..but keep a time frame of 2-3 months from date you lodged your visa for the same,if it happens before that then well and good.


Thanks Future_ozzy, how do we get to know that CO has been allocated? Do we get an e-mail?

And, one more question - I have generated HAP to do medicals for me and my spouse. But for my 5 yr old kid, it says medicals already finalized.
How come, does that mean 5 yr old doesn't need medicals or only thing I can suspect is - we have done medicals couple of weeks ago for 457 work permit, and given the same info in the comments section while lodging the application

Thanks


----------



## Future_ozzy

If the CO needs any further docs or if you have any pending docs to be uploaded the CO will contact you via email also in the immi account if you see status of any doc showing up as requested that means CO is requesting that doc..if nothing is required you will get a direct grant and you will get to know about CO when you get your grant .

Medicals is needed for a 5 year old child..maybe they have considered the comments mentioned by you about the previous medicals done only for your child.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Yenigalla

FaridK said:


> waiting waiting and more waiting offffffffffffffff :frusty:
> 
> Application lodged 1st of April 2014
> CO allocated 15th of July 2014
> latest docs sent (PCC, form 80, birth, marriage certificates, employment references) 9th of August
> 
> no news so far, is there any one who has/had the same time line?
> 
> :frusty: :suspicious:


Hi Farid- There are a lot of April applicants awaiting decision.,me being one of them.!!


----------



## Yenigalla

FaridK said:


> waiting waiting and more waiting offffffffffffffff :frusty:
> 
> Application lodged 1st of April 2014
> CO allocated 15th of July 2014
> latest docs sent (PCC, form 80, birth, marriage certificates, employment references) 9th of August
> 
> no news so far, is there any one who has/had the same time line?
> 
> :frusty: :suspicious:



Hi Farid- There are a lot of April applicants awaiting decision.,me being one of them.!!


----------



## nitin mudaliar

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Farid- There are a lot of April applicants awaiting decision.,me being one of them.!!


Have you guys done ur PCC and medicals?


----------



## 189756

My agent created HAP ID for me dont know how .. i wanted to book medical in sydney ... the wait is 20 days to get appointment ..


----------



## warlock233

Quiet week so far...


----------



## Ker2Aus

warlock233 said:


> Quiet week so far...


Not really. There are news about a few grants in another thread. (June 14 thread) .
Regards
Ker2Aus


----------



## thota123

Did they stopped issuing visas?????


----------



## sunilreddy

thota123 said:


> Did they stopped issuing visas?????




Hi Dude...

Visit the below link to see the grants ....


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2-visa-lodged-june14-share-timelines-107.html


----------



## 189

adiii said:


> My agent created HAP ID for me dont know how .. i wanted to book medical in sydney ... the wait is 20 days to get appointment ..


I believe it worked in IE 11
I had similar issues with Firefox and chrome


----------



## Hunter85

Yenigalla said:


> Hi Farid- There are a lot of April applicants awaiting decision.,me being one of them.!!


count me in 

I am getting really frustrated when I see June or July applicants crying that they havent received their grant yet. Well I dont think you have any idea what I am experiencing


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunter85 said:


> count me in
> 
> I am getting really frustrated when I see June or July applicants crying that they havent received their grant yet. Well I dont think you have any idea what I am experiencing


LOL ..... those get the silver medal. Gold medals go to those who lodged yesterday or ast week and come asking when they will get their grant and they can't wait. lol


----------



## cancerianlrules

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi amar as per new rules, spouse name for both should be on passport for PCC. In case I go for Tatkal how should I deal with it I mean inform dibp. No CO has been assigned to me yet. If CO is assigned how should I inform him as my ielts , EOI invite and my visa application all have my current passport no. Is there any way that I inform dibp before CO assignment that my PCC thing require new passport.
> Or just fill in form 929 sign and scan & upload with all other documents.


First and foremost, you should start the passport application process, once you received the new passport, you can fill the change in passport details form (I am not sure of the form number, its probably what you mentioned form 929).

Your new passport will have your old passport number so you are not required to provide clarifications regarding having other documents as per the old passport.


----------



## ark

Hunter85 said:


> count me in
> 
> I am getting really frustrated when I see June or July applicants crying that they havent received their grant yet. Well I dont think you have any idea what I am experiencing


Have you considered the possibility that you are under ESC? Considering your extensive travelling history, PCC from 4 countries. If that is the real case, I mean ESC, it could actually take a long time.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ark said:


> Have you considered the possibility that you are under ESC? Considering your extensive travelling history, PCC from 4 countries. If that is the real case, I mean ESC, it could actually take a long time.


extensive travel doesn't warrant ESC. My spouse had travelled so much that we needed two additional sheets on top of Part T ..... LOL .....


----------



## ark

TheExpatriate said:


> extensive travel doesn't warrant ESC. My spouse had travelled so much that we needed two additional sheets on top of Part T ..... LOL .....


Just a wild guess, you know.


----------



## tomato_juice

Guys I have some changes in my immiaccount. Now there is a notification:


> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


Please be kind to clarify what it could mean.


----------



## msdaus

tomato_juice said:


> Guys I have some changes in my immiaccount. Now there is a notification:
> 
> Please be kind to clarify what it could mean.


The panel doctor has uploaded all the results. You can expect a grant soon as you are waiting since May.


----------



## tomato_juice

msdaus said:


> The panel doctor has uploaded all the results. You can expect a grant soon as you are waiting since May.


Wait a minute. My health results were uploaded by my panel doctor in June, weren't they?


----------



## Ker2Aus

tomato_juice said:


> Wait a minute. My health results were uploaded by my panel doctor in June, weren't they?


For me this message appeared after the system update last week.
Regards
Ker2aus


----------



## lovetosmack

@April guys: Can you tell us if you had at least one employer who can't be found on the internet by googling ? Something like self-employed or something ? I know Yenigalla does. What about you Hunter85 ?


----------



## freshthinking

Hi all,

So I just got really excited when I got an email saying that I had a message in SkillSelect..!

Only to log in to find out it was a message of "Initial Contact" that just said:

"Please be advised that your EOI was viewed by The Government of Western Australia as they are interested in contacting you." 

Is this purely just an acknowledgment - or is it a precursor to getting the invite?

If so, how long roughly from now until invite? I hear WA choose new "invitees" for 190's on Thursday each week?

Cheers.


----------



## Hunter85

lovetosmack said:


> @April guys: Can you tell us if you had at least one employer who can't be found on the internet by googling ? Something like self-employed or something ? I know Yenigalla does. What about you Hunter85 ?


I have nothing going on with employment, it is just they arent granting my visa 

PCC is the main reason

I uploaded them twice to system and they claimed that they cant see it, after that I sent via e mail no response, yesterday I gave them a call, they just said your documents are received and your case is waiting for final decision...


----------



## thota123

One applicant who lodged her visa on june20th got grant,thts gud news,I have lodged my visa on 21st,so I think I may hear some news on my case soon,fingers crossed


----------



## kingcantona7

not sure if spouse details are needed. got my pcc yesterday, the psk were fine without spouse details being added.


----------



## cancerianlrules

kingcantona7 said:


> not sure if spouse details are needed. got my pcc yesterday, the psk were fine without spouse details being added.


Lucky you, I guess it is as per the sole discretion of the respective passport office!


----------



## kingcantona7

cancerianlrules said:


> Lucky you, I guess it is as per the sole discretion of the respective passport office!


thats true..
i tried contacting bangalore psk, they werent fine at first.then went back to my home town and did the pcc..


----------



## IndigoKKing

kingcantona7 said:


> thats true..
> i tried contacting bangalore psk, they werent fine at first.then went back to my home town and did the pcc..


LOL

What's your home town?


----------



## taniska

Hello

I am planning to submit bank statement and taxation details(form 16) to apply for Australia PCC along with passport. Should I need to submit certified copies or just scan and submit is fine?

Thanks


----------



## FaridK

just checked my account ... it says granted but when i click the view grant letter it doesn't show


----------



## tomato_juice

FaridK said:


> just checked my account ... it says granted but when i click the view grant letter it doesn't show


Share your timeline before you granted officially.


----------



## FaridK

tomato_juice said:


> Share your timeline before you granted officially.


IELTS 8 Dec 2012 
EA Assessment output October 2013
EOI output 26 Feb 2014 
190 Application lodged 1st of April 2014
CO allocated 15th of July 2014
latest docs sent (Meds, PCC, form 80, birth, marriage certificates, employment references) 9th of August
September 3rd Grant letter issued (but can't see)


----------



## taniska

Experts,

Please help, do I need to submit certified scanned copies or just scanned copies are ok for Australia PCC.

Thanks


----------



## jimmyhendrix

taniska said:


> Experts,
> 
> Please help, do I need to submit certified scanned copies or just scanned copies are ok for Australia PCC.
> 
> Thanks



I think scanned Copies taniska..guys anyone have more insights??


----------



## Future_ozzy

taniska said:


> Experts,
> 
> Please help, do I need to submit certified scanned copies or just scanned copies are ok for Australia PCC.
> 
> Thanks


Scanned copies.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy

I just provided them scanned copies when I applied for my Australian PCC .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashesh

Hello All,

I just received a positive assessment from VETASSESS for my evaluation 

I had applied under Financial Investment Advisor Code which is closed as of now.

Can someone guide me with the steps / process in the way ahead for me and the chances for the application to finally go through?


best regards,


----------



## TheExpatriate

FaridK said:


> just checked my account ... it says granted but when i click the view grant letter it doesn't show


MABROUK 

If you applied through an agent, they have to forward it to you. That is why you cannot view the letter yourself


----------



## mimo88

ashesh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I just received a positive assessment from VETASSESS for my evaluation
> 
> I had applied under Financial Investment Advisor Code which is closed as of now.
> 
> Can someone guide me with the steps / process in the way ahead for me and the chances for the application to finally go through?
> 
> best regards,


Hi ashesh 

How do we check if other positions r closed or not?


----------



## vikz_au

enzee said:


> Its better if you do send them the ID scan


Thanks enzee for your reply. I just uploaded my Driving license (having my Residence ID). Hope it works.

Kind Regards,


----------



## taniska

Future_ozzy said:


> I just provided them scanned copies when I applied for my Australian PCC .
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thanks all for your replies. I will apply AUS PCC today. 

Thanks


----------



## ashesh

mimo88 said:


> Hi ashesh
> 
> How do we check if other positions r closed or not?


You can check the respective state's website in whcih you intend to be nominated.

if your respective code is open on not is available in the skill code list is present there.

Best regards,
Ashesh


----------



## taniska

Question regarding India PCC. Share your experience if anyone faced similar situation.

I have applied for PCC in PSK office on 21-Aug, when applying online I selected a nearest police station available since the actual nearest police station(i.e. small one, sub branch) is not available in the dropdown. Immediately on 22-Aug, I have got a call from the police station I selected while applying online and they said they will be sending it to the sub branch and I will get a call from them. But still now I haven't get a call, I checked with the police station and they told from main branch it will again go to commisioner office and come back, so it will take 2 weeks. So bit worried. In the website, the status is showing as below.

"PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office."

If anyone faced similar situation could you throw some light, because I am travelling to AUS by next week and I want to get this done before that, because I do not want to undergo the process of applying from VFS from there. Is there anyone I could approach for this to speed up the process?

Thanks


----------



## kingcantona7

IndigoKKing said:


> LOL
> 
> What's your home town?


its kochi, KL.
there they asked for marriage certificate copy to my wife to check.
for me, they din ask anything.


----------



## Yenigalla

Congrats Farid!


----------



## rahulkap1

kingcantona7 said:


> its kochi, KL.
> there they asked for marriage certificate copy to my wife to check.
> for me, they din ask anything.


So nice of them. Unfortunately not my home town guys are like that


----------



## kingcantona7

hope your pcc is sorted out soon rahul.


----------



## kingcantona7

uploaded my pcc today, pcc and page of passport signed by passport officer mentioning pcc date.
hope that is sufficient.


----------



## rahulkap1

kingcantona7 said:


> hope your pcc is sorted out soon rahul.


Nope, applying for new passport. Looking at condition I have still 1.5 month before any CO contact me. Only problem is appointment dates are available after 1.5 month at my psk so thinking about tstkal option.


----------



## kingcantona7

thats true..nowhere have i seen a co contact before 2 months and 15-20 days, so hope ur pcc is ready before that.and even after co contacts, i think they will give sufficient time..


----------



## Yenigalla

lovetosmack said:


> @April guys: Can you tell us if you had at least one employer who can't be found on the internet by googling ? Something like self-employed or something ? I know Yenigalla does. What about you Hunter85 ?


Self employed does not mean it cannot be found easily on the internet.


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,

Need urgent help.

I just noticed the following line in my ACS letter

*"The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."*

Whereas my work experience starts from Nov 2006, I am not sure if there is any error from ACS side or my understanding.

As per ACS, my experience falls below 5 years. 

Very nervous.

Please guide.


----------



## Ankurchhabra

Hi. I don't know about other states , but if u r based in Delhi simply walk-in to PSK & take PCC letter by hand only ( SAME DAY )


----------



## chennaiite

Yenigalla said:


> Self employed does not mean it cannot be found easily on the internet.


Even otherwise what is the evidence they look up on Google for trails? So far all we know is they rely on tax and bank statements.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need urgent help.
> 
> I just noticed the following line in my ACS letter
> 
> *"The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."*
> 
> Whereas my work experience starts from Nov 2006, I am not sure if there is any error from ACS side or my understanding.
> 
> As per ACS, my experience falls below 5 years.
> 
> Very nervous.
> 
> Please guide.


nothing odd in acs assessment 2 yr deduction is pretty normal. your relevant experience is after nov 2008 any period before that is irrelevant. 
Bottomline you can claim points after nov 2008 to present which is less than 5 yrs. 
Hope you did not rely on total experience from the start. 
Hopefully you havent applied claiming points for irrelevant experience as well.
Goodluck


----------



## rahulkap1

applying for new passport. Looking at condition I have still 1.5 month before any CO contact me. Only problem is appointment dates are available after 1.5 month (15 Oct at Ghaziabad) at my psk so thinking about tatkal option. Afterwards apply for PCC. Any advice?


----------



## Markl41

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need urgent help.
> 
> I just noticed the following line in my ACS letter
> 
> *"The following employment after November 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."*
> 
> Whereas my work experience starts from Nov 2006, I am not sure if there is any error from ACS side or my understanding.
> 
> As per ACS, my experience falls below 5 years.
> 
> Very nervous.
> 
> Please guide.


Picked up the same issue last week when I found out after contacting DIBP there was a query on my file. We misinterpreted the letter and therefor claimed more points... I landed up losing 5 points and just made the 10 points for my skill assessment..My agent confirmed this with ACS..Luckily I still made the necessary 60 points...


----------



## Gigio

anandc said:


> Guys, any updates on CO allocation or Visa grants in the last 2 days? To my calculations, most people who lodged 189 in May have got CO allocated. Please keep updating here as well as the XLS shared by our good friend from the forum.


Hi, could you please tell me where I can find the XLS shared file you mentioned? I really would like to know the updated situation about 189 grants. Thanks.


----------



## lovetosmack

Markl41 said:


> Picked up the same issue last week when I found out after contacting DIBP there was a query on my file. We misinterpreted the letter and therefor claimed more points... I landed up losing 5 points and just made the 10 points for my skill assessment..My agent confirmed this with ACS..Luckily I still made the necessary 60 points...


Are you kidding? What's the point of having an agent then? Isn't it his responsibility to take care of this? Is he mara registered?


----------



## hannah321

Hi all, 

I lodged my application on 28/07/14. and haven't been requested for medical check yet and not receiving any updates. 
do anyone know can I take the health check before the allocation of CO?


----------



## venus9

hannah321 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my application on 28/07/14. and haven't been requested for medical check yet and not receiving any updates.
> do anyone know can I take the health check before the allocation of CO?


You very much can Hannah. you can use the link on your eVISA site to generate your referral letters (with HAP ids) and then take an appointment with the Visa medical service provider (e.g. Medibank) and complete your health requirements.

Cheers


----------



## hannah321

venus9 said:


> You very much can Hannah. you can use the link on your eVISA site to generate your referral letters (with HAP ids) and then take an appointment with the Visa medical service provider (e.g. Medibank) and complete your health requirements.
> 
> Cheers


Hi, 
thank you for the reply! The problem is i do not have a link appeared on the eVisa website. My current status is like: 
"*Meeting the health requirement*
This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
*Note*:
Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter"

What can I do except for waiting ?


----------



## venus9

hannah321 said:


> Hi,
> thank you for the reply! The problem is i do not have a link appeared on the eVisa website. My current status is like:
> "*Meeting the health requirement*
> This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
> *Note*:
> Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter"
> 
> What can I do except for waiting ?


I've read on this forum that some applicants have this issue, but it usually resolves itself in a few days. 

To be sure, you can't see the link *Organize your health examination*? Right

If this issue persists for you, you may either wait for CO allocation and then get a resolution from him / her or send an email to health.[email protected] with following details of each applicant facing problem:

TRN
DOB
NAME
Passport#

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## anandc

Gigio said:


> Hi, could you please tell me where I can find the XLS shared file you mentioned? I really would like to know the updated situation about 189 grants. Thanks.


tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## tomato_juice

Guys can anybody clarify how long time it usually takes CO to make a final decision after medicine was finalised?


----------



## rahulkap1

189 said:


> I believe it worked in IE 11
> I had similar issues with Firefox and chrome


I have tried in all crome, firefox and IE 10 & 11. Mine is giving the same error message "Please try again later". What could be the reason? shall i write to DIBP or wait for CO.

Any suggestions please. 

Adiii could you please ask your agent how he/ she does it???


----------



## besthar

tomato_juice said:


> Guys can anybody clarify how long time it usually takes CO to make a final decision after medicine was finalised?


It you satisfy all other pre-requisites and no further documents is requested ... Grant can be expected in less than a week's time ... There are instances where applicants have gotten grants in minutes after submission of all documentation.


----------



## Ps14

GinjaNINJA said:


> nothing odd in acs assessment 2 yr deduction is pretty normal. your relevant experience is after nov 2008 any period before that is irrelevant.
> Bottomline you can claim points after nov 2008 to present which is less than 5 yrs.
> Hope you did not rely on total experience from the start.
> Hopefully you havent applied claiming points for irrelevant experience as well.
> Goodluck


Unfortunately I applied EOI with all my experience which totalled my points as 65. 
I have also received the invite for EOI.
Now with this scenario what am I expected to do now...
Very nervous and confused.


----------



## austrailadream

tomato_juice said:


> Guys can anybody clarify how long time it usually takes CO to make a final decision after medicine was finalised?


So, medical already cleared? Congrats. The news should be coming soon.


----------



## venus9

Ps14 said:


> Unfortunately I applied EOI with all my experience which totalled my points as 65.
> I have also received the invite for EOI.
> Now with this scenario what am I expected to do now...
> Very nervous and confused.


Best is for you to let the EOI lapse and then lodge another EOI with the correct details. This is what is recommended by IMMI.

Don't worry mate, mistakes to happen.

Cheers


----------



## Markl41

lovetosmack said:


> Are you kidding? What's the point of having an agent then? Isn't it his responsibility to take care of this? Is he mara registered?


I wish I was kidding, not what I expected to year almost 5 months later and yes my agent is Mara registered...

Needless to say my nerves are finished


----------



## Hunter85

yes guys

Today i have my grant, after a long wait, I am so happy

thank you all for your support


----------



## tomato_juice

besthar said:


> It you satisfy all other pre-requisites and no further documents is requested ... Grant can be expected in less than a week's time ... There are instances where applicants have gotten grants in minutes after submission of all documentation.


Actually there are/were no questions regarding documents from CO. I uploaded all my docs including payslips, form 80, personal docs and all possible financial and police history.



austrailadream said:


> So, medical already cleared? Congrats. The news should be coming soon.


I'm not sure whether it is cleared or not. Just take into account the changed status regarding medicine that has been finalised for me.


----------



## mohit_arora

Hi All,

I am silent reader of the forum. I like to inform you all that i got *DIRECT GRANT* couple of mins back. I hope my timelines below will help others. All the Best.

_Like to thanks this forum for connecting visa applicants and provided an excellent platform to share the info._


Timelines -

189 Category
ACS 261312 (Developer Programmer) 60 pts
Visa Lodgement: 24 Jun '14
Additional docs uploaded: Front Loaded
Applicants:Myself, Spouse & Son
Grant notice: *DIRECT GRANT- 04 Sept'14* (Email from Adelaide.gsm.team2)


----------



## besthar

*Congrats Hunter ...*



Hunter85 said:


> yes guys
> 
> Today i have my grant, after a long wait, I am so happy
> 
> thank you all for your support


Cheers Mate ... that was long due ... Congrats and Party ... :lalala:

in the end you did hunt the CO down


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys,

I got the below reply from ACS. Now I am broke. I have notarized the document from Lawyer stating before me in all the documents but the ACS says that its not certified copies. I know my friend used the same method and ACS accepted it last year ???? Has something changed ? I cant find any lawyer who has the stamp stating the wording ACS wants ? can anyone help ?


This email is to advise that your documents are not certified copies. We require certified copies of your documentation to process your skills assessment. 

A document is a certified copy when the original document is photo copied or scanned and is signed by a person authorised to certify documents.

A stamp is required on the certified copy to signify that it is a true copy of the original document.
The following information is required on each page of the certified copy:

The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
The signature of the certifying person
The name, date and provider or registration number or designation (eg: Police Officer) of the certifying person.
Legal professionals and embassy officials can provide further information regarding certifying documents outside Australia.

Please upload the following documents into the online application form in PDF format: 
Certified copy of the complete academic transcript for your Bachelor degree - Please consolidate all transcript documents into one file only 
Certified copy of detailed employer references from XXX and XXX.

If there is no response within
30 days of this notification, your application will not be able to be assessed.


----------



## tomato_juice

Hunter85 said:


> Today i have my grant, after a long wait


Congrats. Indeed it was a bit long waiting time.


----------



## amitferns

Has anyone uploaded documents recently and the status shows as required? Its been over 10 days I uploaded some additional docs for proof of age. But the status is not showing as received.


----------



## cloudram

amitferns said:


> Has anyone uploaded documents recently and the status shows as required? Its been over 10 days I uploaded some additional docs for proof of age. But the status is not showing as received.


Hello ,

I uploaded a Form-80 for myself on 18-August-2014 and still it shows that, Required.

It did not change to Received status, like, for the other documents which I did when I launched my Visa application on 22-June-2014.

Thanks for sharing. lets hope for the better results.

Regards
Cloudram


----------



## Nabeel8

amitferns said:


> Has anyone uploaded documents recently and the status shows as required? Its been over 10 days I uploaded some additional docs for proof of age. But the status is not showing as received.


In the same situation as yours. CO contacted for additional documents on 26th Aug. No reply to the email either.


----------



## eva-aus1

Amit .. did CO contact you for the additional proofs..

tks,
Eva



amitferns said:


> Has anyone uploaded documents recently and the status shows as required? Its been over 10 days I uploaded some additional docs for proof of age. But the status is not showing as received.


----------



## Nishbhar

Hunter85 said:


> yes guys
> 
> Today i have my grant, after a long wait, I am so happy
> 
> thank you all for your support


Congrats dude! You finally got what you wanted.


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



Hunter85 said:


> yes guys
> 
> Today i have my grant, after a long wait, I am so happy
> 
> thank you all for your support


Fantastic news mate! Really happy for you after such a long wait!
Which team?

Cheers


----------



## amitferns

eva-aus1 said:


> Amit .. did CO contact you for the additional proofs..
> 
> tks,
> Eva


No Eva. But I had uploaded some additional docs in hope of getting a direct grant . I saw several people being requested for additional proofs for age. So I just uploaded the ssc certificate.


----------



## venus9

amitferns said:


> Has anyone uploaded documents recently and the status shows as required? Its been over 10 days I uploaded some additional docs for proof of age. But the status is not showing as received.


I think this has been the case since the upgrade. Same with 3 documents of mine uploaded on 25-Aug-14. I had called up DIBP last Tuesday. The operator couldn't see the documents in "Required" Status. She asked me to send them by email.

Cheers


----------



## Nishbhar

venus9 said:


> I think this has been the case since the upgrade. Same with 3 documents of mine uploaded on 25-Aug-14. I had called up DIBP last Tuesday. The operator couldn't see the documents in "Required" Status. She asked me to send them by email.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, I agree same with me as well. Which email address did you send it to? Can you pls share it?


----------



## amitferns

Nishbhar said:


> Yeah, I agree same with me as well. Which email address did you send it to? Can you pls share it?


I dont know if CO is allocated. Does it make any sense to send it to the generic email id?


----------



## venus9

amitferns said:


> I dont know if CO is allocated. Does it make any sense to send it to the generic email id?


My application is assigned to team 33 Brisbane, but no particular CO has been allocated yet. So when I called DIBP the agent asked me to send the documents by email with the TRN in the subject line. She has left a note on my application to this affect and when a CO looks at my application he / she would fetch the email as well.
She asked me to send the documents to [email protected]. 

Amit is right, you can only send them after you know the team you application is assigned to.

Cheers


----------



## amar09

Congrats everyone who received their grants!!! 
And all the best to everyone who are yet to receive


----------



## shahzad_sam

Urgent Reply Needed

I have done my medicals one year back and now its expired.
I received a request to appear for Medicals again from my case officer.
When i tried to get an appointment for medicals they asked for HAP ID, and the previous HAP ID is now no longer valid.
On portal "Orgainize Your Health" link is NOT appearing, therefore i am unable to get a referral letter.
So please advise how do i get my new HAP ID ?
I have sent email to my case officer twice, but no reply from her as well.
Please advise, thanks


----------



## tomato_juice

A couple of minutes ago somebody called to my office and speaking in English asked to put her through to me. As I work night shift our secretary said that I indeed work at the company but will be a bit later.


----------



## chennaiite

Markl41 said:


> Picked up the same issue last week when I found out after contacting DIBP there was a query on my file. We misinterpreted the letter and therefor claimed more points... I landed up losing 5 points and just made the 10 points for my skill assessment..My agent confirmed this with ACS..Luckily I still made the necessary 60 points...


Did CO accept your case with reduced points? In that case you're very lucky.

Often the application is refused outright because it's not just about meeting points, there's also a case of jumping the queue in EOI stage.

Lucky you!


----------



## Hunter85

chennaiite said:


> Did CO accept your case with reduced points? In that case you're very lucky.
> 
> Often the application is refused outright because it's not just about meeting points, there's also a case of jumping the queue in EOI stage.
> 
> Lucky you!


You are really lucky, because if you over claimed points and if the reduced points are less than the minimum invitation round number, your visa would be refused. Go and help a homeless guy today to show your respect to god


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Hunter85 said:


> yes guys
> 
> Today i have my grant, after a long wait, I am so happy
> 
> thank you all for your support


Hey Mate..Finally!!! your patience payed off Well!!
Congrats!!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix

amitferns said:


> Has anyone uploaded documents recently and the status shows as required? Its been over 10 days I uploaded some additional docs for proof of age. But the status is not showing as received.


Yes Amit.my agent has uploaded my spouse' medium of instruction and my company address change on 1st sep..it still shows Required..dont know whts happng...


----------



## mandy2137

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the below reply from ACS. Now I am broke. I have notarized the document from Lawyer stating before me in all the documents but the ACS says that its not certified copies. I know my friend used the same method and ACS accepted it last year ???? Has something changed ? I cant find any lawyer who has the stamp stating the wording ACS wants ? can anyone help ?
> 
> 
> This email is to advise that your documents are not certified copies. We require certified copies of your documentation to process your skills assessment.
> 
> A document is a certified copy when the original document is photo copied or scanned and is signed by a person authorised to certify documents.
> 
> A stamp is required on the certified copy to signify that it is a true copy of the original document.
> The following information is required on each page of the certified copy:
> 
> The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
> The signature of the certifying person
> The name, date and provider or registration number or designation (eg: Police Officer) of the certifying person.
> Legal professionals and embassy officials can provide further information regarding certifying documents outside Australia.
> 
> Please upload the following documents into the online application form in PDF format:
> Certified copy of the complete academic transcript for your Bachelor degree - Please consolidate all transcript documents into one file only
> Certified copy of detailed employer references from XXX and XXX.
> 
> If there is no response within
> 30 days of this notification, your application will not be able to be assessed.




Hi, 

Don't be worry man, just get colored scanned all your documents and certified them from a verified lawyer, or notary with date, signs, and stamp outside India along side his personal stamp where his address mention. ACS will definitely accept it.

All the best.


----------



## owais83

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got the below reply from ACS. Now I am broke. I have notarized the document from Lawyer stating before me in all the documents but the ACS says that its not certified copies. I know my friend used the same method and ACS accepted it last year ???? Has something changed ? I cant find any lawyer who has the stamp stating the wording ACS wants ? can anyone help ?
> 
> This email is to advise that your documents are not certified copies. We require certified copies of your documentation to process your skills assessment.
> 
> A document is a certified copy when the original document is photo copied or scanned and is signed by a person authorised to certify documents.
> 
> A stamp is required on the certified copy to signify that it is a true copy of the original document.
> The following information is required on each page of the certified copy:
> 
> The words “Certified True Copy of the Original”
> The signature of the certifying person
> The name, date and provider or registration number or designation (eg: Police Officer) of the certifying person.
> Legal professionals and embassy officials can provide further information regarding certifying documents outside Australia.
> 
> Please upload the following documents into the online application form in PDF format:
> Certified copy of the complete academic transcript for your Bachelor degree - Please consolidate all transcript documents into one file only
> Certified copy of detailed employer references from XXX and XXX.
> 
> If there is no response within
> 30 days of this notification, your application will not be able to be assessed.


It's not necesaary to have "true copy of the orignal " mentioned in the stamp, it could be hand written on the documents as well.


----------



## mimo88

mandy2137 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Don't be worry man, just get colored scanned all your documents and certified them from a verified lawyer, or notary with date, signs, and stamp outside India along side his personal stamp where his address mention. ACS will definitely accept it.
> 
> All the best.


Hi Mandy

what do you mean by outside india ?


----------



## mimo88

owais83 said:


> It's not necesaary to have "true copy of the orignal " mentioned in the stamp, it could be hand written on the documents as well.


Hi owais83,

Are you sure about this handwritten thing ? Do you have any leads from someone who has already done it ?


----------



## Ps14

venus9 said:


> Best is for you to let the EOI lapse and then lodge another EOI with the correct details. This is what is recommended by IMMI.
> 
> Don't worry mate, mistakes to happen.
> 
> Cheers


Can I simultaneously apply for the State sponsorship by creating different EOI ???


----------



## kimh

rahulkap1 said:


> I have tried in all crome, firefox and IE 10 & 11. Mine is giving the same error message "Please try again later". What could be the reason? shall i write to DIBP or wait for CO.
> 
> Any suggestions please.
> 
> Adiii could you please ask your agent how he/ she does it???


Hey

I am facing the same problem. Dont worry, u can wait for CO to generate it manually for you. Or you can use TRN number to schedule health checks.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Ps14 said:


> Can I simultaneously apply for the State sponsorship by creating different EOI ???


Create a new EOI . Guessing now you have 55 points select whichever state nomination you'd like to go for choose 190 as your visa option. and if you have 60points you can still go with 189.
Reminder your 2 options are 1)NSW state nomination will open for the 2nd time this year on OCT 14th. or you can also go with 2)Victoria state nomination for your anzsco code 261311.(no other state is in need for 261311's)


----------



## WannaOz

Need help from guys in pune who've applied for USA PCC.

From where have you got your finger print scanning done in order to apply for USA PCC ? What were the charges?


----------



## Nadi_

I have been a silent viewer
I want to share my timelines
SA SS approval 23rd July
Visa 190 application 23rd July
PCC and medicals 16th August
CO / Grant : not yet


----------



## Sidsab

mimo88 said:


> Hi owais83,
> 
> Are you sure about this handwritten thing ? Do you have any leads from someone who has already done it ?


Hi
I wrote the words "certified true copy of the original" in every page and it was
accepted by ACS. I used colored xerox of originals, got them notarised and wrote
required words. Make sure the address, phone number and designation of the 
person notarising is clearly visible. Even these details can be written legibly once the 
copies are stamped, in the event the stamp does not have all required details.
Hope this helps.

Rgds
Sidsab


----------



## mimo88

Sidsab said:


> Hi
> I wrote the words "certified true copy of the original" in every page and it was
> accepted by ACS. I used colored xerox of originals, got them notarised and wrote
> required words. Make sure the address, phone number and designation of the
> person notarising is clearly visible. Even these details can be written legibly once the
> copies are stamped, in the event the stamp does not have all required details.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Rgds
> Sidsab


Thank you very much Sidsab. Did you already received positive feedback from ACS ?

thanks
mimo88


----------



## cc112358

Hi Seniors,

I have a concern about my medical assessment. I did the assessment yesterday at noon. Last night i checked the status from eMedical, it was listed as:

501 Medical Examination completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination completed
707 HIV test referred

However, When I logged back today, it became

501 Medical Examination *awating grading*
502 Chest X-ray Examination completed
707 HIV test completed

What does this status, is there anything bad with my health? Thank you very much.


----------



## dextress

Sidsab said:


> Hi
> I wrote the words "certified true copy of the original" in every page and it was
> accepted by ACS. I used colored xerox of originals, got them notarised and wrote
> required words. Make sure the address, phone number and designation of the
> person notarising is clearly visible. Even these details can be written legibly once the
> copies are stamped, in the event the stamp does not have all required details.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Rgds
> Sidsab


I just notarized and submitted color scan. Didn't write any thing else. All my documents were accepted.


----------



## mimo88

dextress said:


> I just notarized and submitted color scan. Didn't write any thing else. All my documents were accepted.


Hi dextress, 

When have you submitted for the ACS review ? I think they are being more strict very recently as one of my friend who had applied for ACS last month same as mine was accepted


----------



## austrailadream

cc112358 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have a concern about my medical assessment. I did the assessment yesterday at noon. Last night i checked the status from eMedical, it was listed as:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination completed
> 707 HIV test referred
> 
> However, When I logged back today, it became
> 
> 501 Medical Examination *awating grading*
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination completed
> 707 HIV test completed
> 
> What does this status, is there anything bad with my health? Thank you very much.


Seems like the panel doctor still has to finalise it. You can wait for a day or two.


----------



## cc112358

austrailadream said:


> Seems like the panel doctor still has to finalise it. You can wait for a day or two.


Normally, how long does it take to finalise? I was a little worried.


----------



## cc112358

austrailadream said:


> Seems like the panel doctor still has to finalise it. You can wait for a day or two.


I found a thread with same issue by another guy.

"I contacted the medical center and they contacted the emedicals. The case has been submitted to MOC in Sydney and emedicals await a decision on the case so that they can submit that to the department."

His case has been referred.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

jimmyhendrix said:


> Yes Amit.my agent has uploaded my spouse' medium of instruction and my company address change on 1st sep..it still shows Required..dont know whts happng...


Same is happening with me... it's been quite long last docs are still showing as Required.

Co-incidentally all 3 of us are in 189 / 263111 !!!


----------



## About2013

My friend is having AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing with nominated skilled occupation "Computer Network and Systems Engineer" with 5 year ACS accessed exp .

If she do a diploma in Software Development/ Website Development (104 weeks CRICOS registered course), after two years can she claim 5 Australian Study Points ? 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

I find down below information on Australian Study points.

*Points Based Skilled Migration (subclasses 189, 190 and 489) visa - Booklet 6*










Source : http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf

*But DIAC website mentioned:*

Qualifications must be closely related to nominated occupation

The Australian qualification(s) you have completed must be closely related to your nominated skilled occupation. This means that the subject matter and the skills gained from your qualifications can be applied at the level you achieved them in your nominated skilled occupation. Some examples of this are:

1.Diploma in Business and Certificate IV in carpentry would be consistent with nominating carpenter as your occupation as you could find those qualifications genuinely useful in operating their own business as a carpenter.

2.Masters in IT and Certificate III in carpentry would not be consistent with nominating carpenter as your occupation as you have attained skills at a significantly higher level in a professional field and skills at that level will not have any practical application in working as a carpenter.

Source : http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/2-year-study.htm

Now big question is, can she claim 5 points if she do a two year diploma in Software Development/ Website Development?


----------



## Ps14

GinjaNINJA said:


> Create a new EOI . Guessing now you have 55 points select whichever state nomination you'd like to go for choose 190 as your visa option. and if you have 60points you can still go with 189.
> Reminder your 2 options are 1)NSW state nomination will open for the 2nd time this year on OCT 14th. or you can also go with 2)Victoria state nomination for your anzsco code 261311.(no other state is in need for 261311's)



Hi GinjaNINJA,

Thanks for the reply.

My point for 189 is 60 and considering state sponsorship it should be 65.

I will apply for the both the category (189 and SS ) .

Lets hope something should work out for me 

Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Ps14 said:


> Hi GinjaNINJA,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> My point for 189 is 60 and considering state sponsorship it should be 65.
> 
> I will apply for the both the category (189 and SS ) .
> 
> Lets hope something should work out for me
> 
> Thanks


You know if you are damn sure about 60 points go for 189.
Reasons : 
1)Victoria takes 3 months for state nomination(yet you wont be sure if they ll nominate) such a waste of 3 months.
2)NSW opens online on 14th Oct for 1000 FCFS applications(apply online tab will be available max for an hour) same 3 months for nomination and $300 is the fee.

With 60 points you ll get 189 invite in max 3 rounds i.e 45 days.
Dont get confused and stressed out the invite is out there waiting for ya.


----------



## Ps14

GinjaNINJA said:


> You know if you are damn sure about 60 points go for 189.
> Reasons :
> 1)Victoria takes 3 months for state nomination(yet you wont be sure if they ll nominate) such a waste of 3 months.
> 2)NSW opens online on 14th Oct for 1000 FCFS applications(apply online tab will be available max for an hour) same 3 months for nomination and $300 is the fee.
> 
> With 60 points you ll get 189 invite in max 3 rounds i.e 45 days.
> Dont get confused and stressed out the invite is out there waiting for ya.


Hi GinjaNINJA,

Do u really think, I should apply for 189 only. Now i am worried about the time which i m loosing cos of my misunderstanding.


----------



## Ps14

Ps14 said:


> Hi GinjaNINJA,
> 
> Do u really think, I should apply for 189 only. Now i am worried about the time which i m loosing cos of my misunderstanding.



Another thing, now I have to wait until 10th October to get my invite expired and then re-apply for the new EOI.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Ps14 said:


> Hi GinjaNINJA,
> 
> Do u really think, I should apply for 189 only. Now i am worried about the time which i m loosing cos of my misunderstanding.


Hell yeah mate 189 is king of visas.
choose both 189 and 190 while filing EOI(select state victoria for 190).
File victoria application (its free) 
Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

and I bet you ll get 189 invite.
P.S make sure you have 60(189).


----------



## shingi700

*190. & 189 visas*

Hi
Thank you guys.Still on the 189 &190 .Do you know how long Western Australia takes to approve SS?
EOI is it possible to select both 189 en190? Or u have to apply separately?
Cheers
Shingi700


----------



## mah

Hunter85 said:


> yes guys
> 
> Today i have my grant, after a long wait, I am so happy
> 
> thank you all for your support


Congratulations....


----------



## mah

mohit_arora said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am silent reader of the forum. I like to inform you all that i got *DIRECT GRANT* couple of mins back. I hope my timelines below will help others. All the Best.
> 
> _Like to thanks this forum for connecting visa applicants and provided an excellent platform to share the info._
> 
> 
> Timelines -
> 
> 189 Category
> ACS 261312 (Developer Programmer) 60 pts
> Visa Lodgement: 24 Jun '14
> Additional docs uploaded: Front Loaded
> Applicants:Myself, Spouse & Son
> Grant notice: *DIRECT GRANT- 04 Sept'14* (Email from Adelaide.gsm.team2)


Congratssss


----------



## King_of_the_ring

how to check the status of the medicals? whether they are accepted or not ?

Right, now I only have e-medical page accessible. Its saying they are 'completed'. Nothing else.

Needs input.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Hunter85 said:


> yes guys
> 
> Today i have my grant, after a long wait, I am so happy
> 
> thank you all for your support


----------



## dextress

mimo88 said:


> Hi dextress,
> 
> When have you submitted for the ACS review ? I think they are being more strict very recently as one of my friend who had applied for ACS last month same as mine was accepted


I submitted ACS around December last year.


----------



## cc112358

Hi Seniors,

I have a concern about my medical assessment. I did the assessment yesterday at noon. Last night i checked the status from eMedical, it was listed as:

501 Medical Examination completed
502 Chest X-ray Examination completed
707 HIV test referred

However, When I logged back today, it became

501 Medical Examination awating grading
502 Chest X-ray Examination completed
707 HIV test completed

What does this status, is there anything bad with my health? Thank you very much.


----------



## TheExpatriate

cc112358 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have a concern about my medical assessment. I did the assessment yesterday at noon. Last night i checked the status from eMedical, it was listed as:
> 
> 501 Medical Examination completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination completed
> 707 HIV test referred
> 
> However, When I logged back today, it became
> 
> 501 Medical Examination awating grading
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination completed
> 707 HIV test completed
> 
> What does this status, is there anything bad with my health? Thank you very much.


just transient states in the system. Don't worry.


----------



## Vickyh

TheExpatriate said:


> just transient states in the system. Don't worry.


Dear mates,
The eMedical system still cannot produce the hap id, it shows'Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.'. Is it the system problem？
All the best,
Vicky


----------



## padmakarrao

Hunter85 said:


> yes guys Today i have my grant, after a long wait, I am so happy thank you all for your support


Congrats dear, it was a long wait but fruitful. Party hard and enjoy.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## TheExpatriate

Vickyh said:


> Dear mates,
> The eMedical system still cannot produce the hap id, it shows'Your request cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later.'. Is it the system problem？
> All the best,
> Vicky


yes

try contacting your CO, he/she might be able to get you the letter generated


----------



## padmakarrao

mohit_arora said:


> Hi All, I am silent reader of the forum. I like to inform you all that i got DIRECT GRANT couple of mins back. I hope my timelines below will help others. All the Best. Like to thanks this forum for connecting visa applicants and provided an excellent platform to share the info. Timelines - 189 Category ACS 261312 (Developer Programmer) 60 pts Visa Lodgement: 24 Jun '14 Additional docs uploaded: Front Loaded Applicants:Myself, Spouse & Son Grant notice: DIRECT GRANT- 04 Sept'14 (Email from Adelaide.gsm.team2)


Congrats Mohit, enjoy

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## joyshibu

Hi Folks

Glad to inform you that I got a direct grant yesterday. Sorry I could not inform you ppl as I was held up with hectic work.. My Timelines are updated in my signature... All the best for all those who waiting for a grant...
Regards
Sj


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



joyshibu said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Glad to inform you that I got a direct grant yesterday. Sorry I could not inform you ppl as I was held up with hectic work.. My Timelines are updated in my signature... All the best for all those who waiting for a grant...
> Regards
> Sj


Congrats mate! Which team did you get the grant from?
All the best.


Cheers


----------



## amitferns

joyshibu said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Glad to inform you that I got a direct grant yesterday. Sorry I could not inform you ppl as I was held up with hectic work.. My Timelines are updated in my signature... All the best for all those who waiting for a grant...
> Regards
> Sj


Congrats my friend


----------



## joyshibu

venus9 said:


> Congrats mate! Which team did you get the grant from?
> All the best.
> 
> 
> Cheers


I did not get my grant letter till now.. My Agent informed me ..apparently when I checked immigration account it shows granted... Will updated you once I get the letter.


----------



## Vickyh

TheExpatriate said:


> yes
> 
> try contacting your CO, he/she might be able to get you the letter generated


thanks wait for co.


----------



## Vickyh

joyshibu said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Glad to inform you that I got a direct grant yesterday. Sorry I could not inform you ppl as I was held up with hectic work.. My Timelines are updated in my signature... All the best for all those who waiting for a grant...
> Regards
> Sj


congrats SJ, best wishes.


----------



## jimmyhendrix

joyshibu said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Glad to inform you that I got a direct grant yesterday. Sorry I could not inform you ppl as I was held up with hectic work.. My Timelines are updated in my signature... All the best for all those who waiting for a grant...
> Regards
> Sj


Congrats Buddy!!!


----------



## jimmyhendrix

amitferns said:


> Congrats my friend[/QUOT
> 
> Amit ..mate, next week will be urs, eva and venus9 turn i guess.. Hang on


----------



## amitferns

Nabeel8 said:


> In the same situation as yours. CO contacted for additional documents on 26th Aug. No reply to the email either.


Hi Nabeel,

I contacted DIBP to check if they have received the documents. They told me they have received it and also made a note to my application about receipt. The lady told me it is a system issue and not to worry about the status on the site.

Hope this helps.


----------



## amitferns

jimmyhendrix said:


> amitferns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats my friend[/QUOT
> 
> Amit ..mate, next week will be urs, eva and venus9 turn i guess.. Hang on
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging on to it mate
Click to expand...


----------



## Faisal.aiub

Hello Seniors,
CO(Adelaide 23) asked some documents of my wife. One is Language ability another her medical.I have done it and sent it to the replied email address.After that i received an auto email where mentioned no more team 23, team 7 bla bla in email.They requested to send the email to this address.([email protected])
I sent again all documents but this time i haven't got any confirmation email.Simultaneously I uploaded the documents immi account 3 days ago.But still appearing "requested "and "require".

Is it okay? or should i send again?

Please, advise me.
Regards.


----------



## venus9

Faisal.aiub said:


> Hello Seniors,
> CO(Adelaide 23) asked some documents of my wife. One is Language ability another her medical.I have done it and sent it to the replied email address.After that i received an auto email where mentioned no more team 23, team 7 bla bla in email.They requested to send the email to this address.([email protected])
> I sent again all documents but this time i haven't got any confirmation email.Simultaneously I uploaded the documents immi account 3 days ago.But still appearing "requested "and "require".
> 
> Is it okay? or should i send again?
> 
> Please, advise me.
> Regards.


Hi Faisal,

you should call up the ADL immi number (or your CO) and explain the situation. this would most certainly expedite your case.

All the best

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo

*Grant(ed)!*

Friends, Romans and Countrymen,

It's a direct f***ing grant !! (pardon the expletive) but no other way of describing it..
This application is an onerous task for everyone and more so who have one or more dependents to apply for as well. 
I have received it for my mom and myself. Feels great that the time, energy and money spent on it were very reciprocated by the AU govt ...

I will come back and post the documents that I submitted related to dependency for everyone to look at. 
As of now, let me share my timelines: Applied on 26th June 2014 and received a direct grant on 4th Sep 2014. I uploaded forms 80,1221 and 47a beforehand and uploaded almost every document beforehand. 

I would certainly like to thank this forum and the following members (in no particular order) for their support, help and guidance: (i don't remember the id's of some of them)

_Shel_
_Espresso_
harbhar
maxthewolf
nishant dundas
joluwarrior
karan mann
lovetosmack
charles
abhishek khurana
expatriate
nitin

P.S. Sorry if I missed anyone in particular.. I really want to thank everyone who guided and supported me.. This forum is a boon to all those people who are interested and serious about applying.. cheers !!


----------



## amitferns

rockyrambo said:


> Friends, Romans and Countrymen,
> 
> It's a direct f***ing grant !! (pardon the expletive) but no other way of describing it..
> This application is an onerous task for everyone and more so who have one or more dependents to apply for as well.
> I have received it for my mom and myself. Feels great that the time, energy and money spent on it were very reciprocated by the AU govt ...
> 
> I will come back and post the documents that I submitted related to dependency for everyone to look at.
> As of now, let me share my timelines: Applied on 26th June 2014 and received a direct grant on 4th Sep 2014. I uploaded forms 80,1221 and 47a beforehand and uploaded almost every document beforehand.
> 
> I would certainly like to thank this forum and the following members (in no particular order) for their support, help and guidance: (i don't remember the id's of some of them)
> 
> _Shel_
> _Espresso_
> harbhar
> maxthewolf
> nishant dundas
> joluwarrior
> karan mann
> lovetosmack
> charles
> abhishek khurana
> expatriate
> nitin
> 
> P.S. Sorry if I missed anyone in particular.. I really want to thank everyone who guided and supported me.. This forum is a boon to all those people who are interested and serious about applying.. cheers !!


Congrats mate. What a timeline.


----------



## bdapplicant

I submitted all the asked documents Tax Document Employment, Bank Statement and My wife's certificate 1 week ago. Still immi status is required not received. 

I want to call DIBP. Can anyone tell me the NUMBER OF DIBPP and BEST TIME Australia) to call them.


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



rockyrambo said:


> Friends, Romans and Countrymen,
> 
> It's a direct f***ing grant !! (pardon the expletive) but no other way of describing it..
> This application is an onerous task for everyone and more so who have one or more dependents to apply for as well.
> I have received it for my mom and myself. Feels great that the time, energy and money spent on it were very reciprocated by the AU govt ...
> 
> I will come back and post the documents that I submitted related to dependency for everyone to look at.
> As of now, let me share my timelines: Applied on 26th June 2014 and received a direct grant on 4th Sep 2014. I uploaded forms 80,1221 and 47a beforehand and uploaded almost every document beforehand.
> 
> I would certainly like to thank this forum and the following members (in no particular order) for their support, help and guidance: (i don't remember the id's of some of them)
> 
> _Shel_
> _Espresso_
> harbhar
> maxthewolf
> nishant dundas
> joluwarrior
> karan mann
> lovetosmack
> charles
> abhishek khurana
> expatriate
> nitin
> 
> P.S. Sorry if I missed anyone in particular.. I really want to thank everyone who guided and supported me.. This forum is a boon to all those people who are interested and serious about applying.. cheers !!


Congrats mate! This is awesome timeline mate!
i'm pretty sure your application went to ADL, but you confirm anyway?

Cheers


----------



## amitferns

bdapplicant said:


> I submitted all the asked documents Tax Document Employment, Bank Statement and My wife's certificate 1 week ago. Still immi status is required not received.
> 
> I want to call DIBP. Can anyone tell me the NUMBER OF DIBPP and BEST TIME Australia) to call them.


I had a similar issue. I called DIBP and they told me its a system issue and they have received the documents.


----------



## Sidsab

mimo88 said:


> Thank you very much Sidsab. Did you already received positive feedback from ACS ?
> 
> thanks
> mimo88


Yes, in January 2014


----------



## taniska

*PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office.*



taniska said:


> Question regarding India PCC. Share your experience if anyone faced similar situation.
> 
> I have applied for PCC in PSK office on 21-Aug, when applying online I selected a nearest police station available since the actual nearest police station(i.e. small one, sub branch) is not available in the dropdown. Immediately on 22-Aug, I have got a call from the police station I selected while applying online and they said they will be sending it to the sub branch and I will get a call from them. But still now I haven't get a call, I checked with the police station and they told from main branch it will again go to commisioner office and come back, so it will take 2 weeks. So bit worried. In the website, the status is showing as below.
> 
> "PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office."
> 
> If anyone faced similar situation could you throw some light, because I am travelling to AUS by next week and I want to get this done before that, because I do not want to undergo the process of applying from VFS from there. Is there anyone I could approach for this to speed up the process?
> 
> Thanks


Checked today and the status is still "PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office." Do not know whether I can do anything at all... I have to travel by coming Thursday to AUS. Not sure whether I can get it before that...

Anyway, while applying they given my passport back and told me to get the seal when I come to collect the passport. So I can travel, but can I get the PCC certificate and seal in AUS which is applied here...

Thanks


----------



## mah

rockyrambo said:


> Friends, Romans and Countrymen,
> 
> It's a direct f***ing grant !! (pardon the expletive) but no other way of describing it..
> This application is an onerous task for everyone and more so who have one or more dependents to apply for as well.
> I have received it for my mom and myself. Feels great that the time, energy and money spent on it were very reciprocated by the AU govt ...
> 
> I will come back and post the documents that I submitted related to dependency for everyone to look at.
> As of now, let me share my timelines: Applied on 26th June 2014 and received a direct grant on 4th Sep 2014. I uploaded forms 80,1221 and 47a beforehand and uploaded almost every document beforehand.
> 
> I would certainly like to thank this forum and the following members (in no particular order) for their support, help and guidance: (i don't remember the id's of some of them)
> 
> _Shel_
> _Espresso_
> harbhar
> maxthewolf
> nishant dundas
> joluwarrior
> karan mann
> lovetosmack
> charles
> abhishek khurana
> expatriate
> nitin
> 
> P.S. Sorry if I missed anyone in particular.. I really want to thank everyone who guided and supported me.. This forum is a boon to all those people who are interested and serious about applying.. cheers !!


Congratssss


----------



## austrailadream

rockyrambo said:


> Friends, Romans and Countrymen,
> 
> It's a direct f***ing grant !! (pardon the expletive) but no other way of describing it..
> This application is an onerous task for everyone and more so who have one or more dependents to apply for as well.
> I have received it for my mom and myself. Feels great that the time, energy and money spent on it were very reciprocated by the AU govt ...
> 
> I will come back and post the documents that I submitted related to dependency for everyone to look at.
> As of now, let me share my timelines: Applied on 26th June 2014 and received a direct grant on 4th Sep 2014. I uploaded forms 80,1221 and 47a beforehand and uploaded almost every document beforehand.
> 
> I would certainly like to thank this forum and the following members (in no particular order) for their support, help and guidance: (i don't remember the id's of some of them)
> 
> _Shel_
> _Espresso_
> harbhar
> maxthewolf
> nishant dundas
> joluwarrior
> karan mann
> lovetosmack
> charles
> abhishek khurana
> expatriate
> nitin
> 
> P.S. Sorry if I missed anyone in particular.. I really want to thank everyone who guided and supported me.. This forum is a boon to all those people who are interested and serious about applying.. cheers !!


Congrats!! Is it f****ing 189?


----------



## taniska

Nervous and need some details...

I have applied for PCC on 21-Aug in bangalore PSK. Now status is as below

"PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office"

Now I want to travel to AUS in another 5 days. If it didn't come then can I leave this one and go and apply from AUS again. Not sure what to do.

Experts, please advise.

Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA

taniska said:


> Nervous and need some details...
> 
> I have applied for PCC on 21-Aug in bangalore PSK. Now status is as below
> 
> "PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office"
> 
> Now I want to travel to AUS in another 5 days. If it didn't come then can I leave this one and go and apply from AUS again. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Experts, please advise.
> 
> Thanks


yes you can . If you do not get it before you fly then click this link to apply for india pcc from australia
India Visa Information - Australia - Consular Miscellaneous Services - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)


----------



## taniska

GinjaNINJA said:


> yes you can . If you do not get it before you fly then click this link to apply for india pcc from australia
> India Visa Information - Australia - Consular Miscellaneous Services - Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)


Thanks for your info. Hope I won't face any issues in immigration since my applied PCC is in progress in India...

Thanks


----------



## idad

Hey,

I haven't been that active here but I got my direct GRANT today!!

189
Software Engineer 261313
EOI: 23rd of June
Lodge: 23rd of June
Onshore (but applied for a Bridging B so offshore when receiving the grant)
Grant: 5th of September
Brisbane Team 33

Finally feeling peaceful :hippie:


----------



## bdapplicant

can you pls tell.me the number of DiBP and the best time to call them so i don't have to wait long




amitferns said:


> I had a similar issue. I called DIBP and they told me its a system issue and they have received the documents.


----------



## Faisal.aiub

bdapplicant said:


> can you pls tell.me the number of DiBP and the best time to call them so i don't have to wait long


Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Telephone 131 881


----------



## venus9

taniska said:


> Nervous and need some details...
> 
> I have applied for PCC on 21-Aug in bangalore PSK. Now status is as below
> 
> "PCC application is under review at Regional Passport Office"
> 
> Now I want to travel to AUS in another 5 days. If it didn't come then can I leave this one and go and apply from AUS again. Not sure what to do.
> 
> Experts, please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Taniska,

Go to the Kormangla Passport office. Take an enquiry token and go and check where it is stuck at.

If it goes to the RPO it follows the below process:

The RPO sends it to the relevant local police station.
The local police station completes the verification and sends it to the commissioner's office
Commissioner's office does some verification and sends it to RPO
Then RPO issues the PCC

It may be stuck at any of the above places. Once you get to know where it is at then you can proceed from there. There is lot of running around required depending on where it is at. You will need to diligently follow up.

As your PCC submitted in India has gone to the RPO, then it means that the system doesn't have enough information for issuing the PCC immediately. Hence even if you apply from AUS your application is likely to be sent back to RPO Bangalore from AUS and would go through the above process. Hence if you run around and get it before you come to AUS it would be better. Otherwise someone else would have to run around for you when you are in AUS.

I've learnt the above - the really hard way! 

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## rockyrambo

venus9 said:


> Congrats mate! This is awesome timeline mate!
> i'm pretty sure your application went to ADL, but you confirm anyway?
> 
> Cheers


hey bro! went to Adelaide gsm team 4...


----------



## rockyrambo

austrailadream said:


> Congrats!! Is it f****ing 189?


yes bro, it f***ing is !


----------



## Nishant Dundas

rockyrambo said:


> yes bro, it f***ing is !


Congrats my friend!!!
Am truly so so happy for you!!!
Best of luck buddy!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## taniska

venus9 said:


> Hi Taniska,
> 
> Go to the Kormangla Passport office. Take an enquiry token and go and check where it is stuck at.
> 
> If it goes to the RPO it follows the below process:
> 
> The RPO sends it to the relevant local police station.
> The local police station completes the verification and sends it to the commissioner's office
> Commissioner's office does some verification and sends it to RPO
> Then RPO issues the PCC
> 
> It may be stuck at any of the above places. Once you get to know where it is at then you can proceed from there. There is lot of running around required depending on where it is at. You will need to diligently follow up.
> 
> As your PCC submitted in India has gone to the RPO, then it means that the system doesn't have enough information for issuing the PCC immediately. Hence even if you apply from AUS your application is likely to be sent back to RPO Bangalore from AUS and would go through the above process. Hence if you run around and get it before you come to AUS it would be better. Otherwise someone else would have to run around for you when you are in AUS.
> 
> I've learnt the above - the really hard way!
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks venus9 for your reply. My problem is as below.

1. While applying online, police station related to my place is not listed so I have selected the nearest police station available
2. After visiting the PSK, the same day evening I got the call from that police station and they said they will send it the relevant police station near to me.
3. I went and checked there, they said from one station to another it will again go to commisioner office and come back, so it will take 2 weeks.
4. 2 weeks completed yesterday and it is still with RPO. Hope RPO is delaying the process of sending to local police station...

I will try to go and check with RPO tomorrow or Monday..

My problem is I am travelling to AUS on coming Thursday and I cannot delay that, because it is company sponsored and I may miss that opportunity if I ask for delay.

Now my concern is, since my PCC is in progress here, will I face any issues during immigration.
I have my passport with me...

Another option I am looking at is after reaching there I will send the passport here through courier so that someone can go and get the stamping and PCC and courier back to me..

Thanks


----------



## wish

rockyrambo said:


> hey bro! went to Adelaide gsm team 4...


Hi Rocky , who is ur co ? Mine also assigned to ADL gsm 4.
Thx


----------



## rockyrambo

wish said:


> Hi Rocky , who is ur co ? Mine also assigned to ADL gsm 4.
> Thx


her initials are CB !


----------



## venus9

taniska said:


> Thanks venus9 for your reply. My problem is as below.
> 
> 1. While applying online, police station related to my place is not listed so I have selected the nearest police station available
> 2. After visiting the PSK, the same day evening I got the call from that police station and they said they will send it the relevant police station near to me.
> 3. I went and checked there, they said from one station to another it will again go to commisioner office and come back, so it will take 2 weeks.
> 4. 2 weeks completed yesterday and it is still with RPO. Hope RPO is delaying the process of sending to local police station...
> 
> I will try to go and check with RPO tomorrow or Monday..
> 
> My problem is I am travelling to AUS on coming Thursday and I cannot delay that, because it is company sponsored and I may miss that opportunity if I ask for delay.
> 
> Now my concern is, since my PCC is in progress here, will I face any issues during immigration.
> I have my passport with me...
> 
> Another option I am looking at is after reaching there I will send the passport here through courier so that someone can go and get the stamping and PCC and courier back to me..
> 
> Thanks


1.There will be no impact on immigration due to your PCC application. 
2. Not a good idea to send your passport through courier. Not having an original travel document overseas is generally not advisable.

All the best

Cheers


----------



## amitferns

venus9 said:


> 1.There will be no impact on immigration due to your PCC application.
> 2. Not a good idea to send your passport through courier. Not having an original travel document overseas is generally not advisable.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Cheers


Don't you have to be there in person to get the passport stamped?


----------



## taniska

venus9 said:


> 1.There will be no impact on immigration due to your PCC application.
> 2. Not a good idea to send your passport through courier. Not having an original travel document overseas is generally not advisable.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Cheers


Thanks venus9. I can arrange here in the police station to clear it when it comes even if I am not here. Post that PCC will be ready and available in PSK. But I have to come back to India to collect it... really tough situation... let me see what I can do...

But, even if I apply through VFS again them also my passport is locked right.. And, I will be living there without passport... correct?

Thanks


----------



## bdapplicant

In immi site about this number it has been written that "This number is only available if you are phoning from in Australia." 

I want to call from Bangladesh. 

*can you pls tell.me the number of DIBP
*


Faisal.aiub said:


> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Telephone 131 881


----------



## amitferns

bdapplicant said:


> In immi site about this number it has been written that "This number is only available if you are phoning from in Australia."
> 
> I want to call from Bangladesh.
> 
> can you pls tell.me the number of DIBP


Add +61


----------



## jimmyhendrix

rockyrambo said:


> yes bro, it f***ing is !


Congrats Buddy!!


----------



## bdapplicant

amitferns said:


> Add +61


So DIBP number is +61131 881 right?

which days of the week they remain close can anyone please notify also.


----------



## maq_qatar

idad said:


> Hey,
> 
> I haven't been that active here but I got my direct GRANT today!!
> 
> 189
> Software Engineer 261313
> EOI: 23rd of June
> Lodge: 23rd of June
> Onshore (but applied for a Bridging B so offshore when receiving the grant)
> Grant: 5th of September
> Brisbane Team 33
> 
> Finally feeling peaceful :hippie:


Many Congrats dear

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Waqarali20005

bdapplicant said:


> So DIBP number is +61131 881 right?
> 
> which days of the week they remain close can anyone please notify also.


they are off on saturday and sunday!



> unless otherwise specified, all phone numbers listed here are available from 8:30am to 4:30pm (local time), Monday to Friday, except public holidays​. Outside of these hours you will be able to access limited information.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

amitferns said:


> Don't you have to be there in person to get the passport stamped?


Nope I got it done for my wife , they are in such a rush that they don't bother. small job for them


----------



## radical

Guys,

I am curious about the timeframe for my passport renewal. It is set to expire in november this year. I am planning to lodge my visa application onshore tomorrow and my medicals are booked for 23 of this month. So, I cannnot apply for passport renewal until 23rd of this month. Not sure what to do? If I apply for renewal now it might take longer than 3 months? I have recently got my PCC done, would that help me in anyway? Also, what happens if I dont have a valid Passport at the time of grant?

Please share your experience or thoughts in this regards.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Waqarali20005

radical said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am curious about the timeframe for my passport renewal. It is set to expire in november this year. I am planning to lodge my visa application onshore tomorrow and my medicals are booked for 23 of this month. So, I cannnot apply for passport renewal until 23rd of this month. Not sure what to do? If I apply for renewal now it might take longer than 3 months? I have recently got my PCC done, would that help me in anyway? Also, what happens if I dont have a valid Passport at the time of grant?
> 
> Please share your experience or thoughts in this regards.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


at the time of lodging visa application your passport should be valid for at least 06 months... this is what we have been recommended


----------



## mah

idad said:


> Hey,
> 
> I haven't been that active here but I got my direct GRANT today!!
> 
> 189
> Software Engineer 261313
> EOI: 23rd of June
> Lodge: 23rd of June
> Onshore (but applied for a Bridging B so offshore when receiving the grant)
> Grant: 5th of September
> Brisbane Team 33
> 
> Finally feeling peaceful :hippie:


 Great news
Congratssss


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

radical said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am curious about the timeframe for my passport renewal. It is set to expire in november this year. I am planning to lodge my visa application onshore tomorrow and my medicals are booked for 23 of this month. So, I cannnot apply for passport renewal until 23rd of this month. Not sure what to do? If I apply for renewal now it might take longer than 3 months? I have recently got my PCC done, would that help me in anyway? Also, what happens if I dont have a valid Passport at the time of grant?
> 
> Please share your experience or thoughts in this regards.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, 

DIBP website strongly suggests to have a passport which is valid for 6 months before lodging the visa application but the good news is that 
there are no mechanisms at present for DIBP to know that you don't have a valid passport! They will expect you to apply for passport before it expires. 

Please go through your medicals on 23rd& after that You can apply in tatkal and get your passport within a week. Fill up from 929 and upload color scans or the passport and wait. 

If CO wants fresh PCC as per your new passport they will ask. 



Hope this helps, 

Regards, 


Deep


----------



## amitferns

Waqarali20005 said:


> at the time of lodging visa application your passport should be valid for at least 06 months... this is what we have been recommended


This is the guidelines from DIBP. Why don't you get it done under tatkaal?


----------



## owais83

mimo88 said:


> Hi owais83,
> 
> Are you sure about this handwritten thing ? Do you have any leads from someone who has already done it ?


Yes dear , I am sure of it as I did the same for Engineers Australia , and my friend did it for ACS


----------



## venus9

taniska said:


> Thanks venus9. I can arrange here in the police station to clear it when it comes even if I am not here. Post that PCC will be ready and available in PSK. But I have to come back to India to collect it... really tough situation... let me see what I can do...
> 
> But, even if I apply through VFS again them also my passport is locked right.. And, I will be living there without passport... correct?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. VFS would keep the passport but in case of any emergency you can withdraw the passport within 1-2 working days. Do consider your options carefully.

Cheers


----------



## deepali.pansare

manU22 said:


> Yes it does. thanks and hope you receive your grant soon. Please update your timeline


Thank you. I am new to expat forum. what is timeline? How do I update it?


----------



## deepali.pansare

anandc said:


> I am facing the same issue since past few days too, have lodged a complaint, but no updates so far, hopefully they will resolve the issue soon enough.
> 
> This is not normal, but some glitch which got into the system during system upgrade, last week.


Hi anandc/rahulkap1

are you now able to access the eMedical link? I am still getting the same error.

Thanks & Regards,
Deepali


----------



## deepali.pansare

besthar said:


> Organize your health examination" - This will be activated by your CO shortly... You might want to drop him/her an email.
> 
> Does the PCC by passport office accepted as character evidence? - YES...
> 
> However, Asking form 80 is your CO's Prerogative... I believe they ask it - If you've had extensive travel history or Multiple Job Changes or Multiple Dependents in your application or if you have Travelled to certain high risk countries.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


Thank you besthar. wish you a happy journey. which state would you be staying in?


----------



## kingcantona7

is form 1221 also required mandatorily?


----------



## Ps14

GinjaNINJA said:


> Hell yeah mate 189 is king of visas.
> choose both 189 and 190 while filing EOI(select state victoria for 190).
> File victoria application (its free)
> Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria
> 
> and I bet you ll get 189 invite.
> P.S make sure you have 60(189).



Thanks GinjaNINJA. 

Its so motivating !!!


----------



## trying_aussie

*Dg dg dg*

When I start typing this message, I still have goosebumps inside me. Today I can tell to people for sure what it really means to be dumbfounded and speechless.

At 1.38PM IST today, I checked my email and my heart stopped beating for a good 10 secs. I was reading the subjects of two unread emails in my mailbox at that point in time. The first one (which came in later) said my skillselect EOI has been deleted. And next one was the one, the one and only one, grant letter.

I did not believe or imagine this would come to soon. But nevertheless the sooner the better anytime.

I am extremely indebted to this site and its wonderful members. You may have noticed my posts are way lower than my likes - thats because a sensible search more than not lands up with the exact query you may have in your mind.
There are no words which would do justice to the people here who share information just like that.

In addition - I would like to express my unending gratitude, indebtedness and thankfulness to the following people:

Mainak - from preventing me, making in blunder in my EOI which would have certainly been a reason for a sure shot rejection.

Superm - for his ageless posts and website.

eva_aus - for sharing the email you had sent to Adelaide team including their reply. I had sent an email to them on Wednesday night -and voila - today I have the grant email. So it does help at times to just send that odd email.

I wish all of you and everyone else, all the very best in your lives, all the prosperity, success and happiness and content. May God be with you always.

Thanks zillion times.


----------



## deepeshneo007

trying_aussie said:


> When I start typing this message, I still have goosebumps inside me. Today I can tell to people for sure what it really means to be dumbfounded and speechless.
> 
> At 1.38PM IST today, I checked my email and my heart stopped beating for a good 10 secs. I was reading the subjects of two unread emails in my mailbox at that point in time. The first one (which came in later) said my skillselect EOI has been deleted. And next one was the one, the one and only one, grant letter.
> 
> I did not believe or imagine this would come to soon. But nevertheless the sooner the better anytime.
> 
> I am extremely indebted to this site and its wonderful members. You may have noticed my posts are way lower than my likes - thats because a sensible search more than not lands up with the exact query you may have in your mind.
> There are no words which would do justice to the people here who share information just like that.
> 
> In addition - I would like to express my unending gratitude, indebtedness and thankfulness to the following people:
> 
> Mainak - from preventing me, making in blunder in my EOI which would have certainly been a reason for a sure shot rejection.
> 
> Superm - for his ageless posts and website.
> 
> eva_aus - for sharing the email you had sent to Adelaide team including their reply. I had sent an email to them on Wednesday night -and voila - today I have the grant email. So it does help at times to just send that odd email.
> 
> I wish all of you and everyone else, all the very best in your lives, all the prosperity, success and happiness and content. May God be with you always.
> 
> Thanks zillion times.


Congrats mate, i applied on the same date too, no update yet though. Can you please let me know what email did you send? i am curious


----------



## mah

deepali.pansare said:


> Thank you. I am new to expat forum. what is timeline? How do I update it?


Go to Quick Links -> Edit Signatures


----------



## mah

trying_aussie said:


> When I start typing this message, I still have goosebumps inside me. Today I can tell to people for sure what it really means to be dumbfounded and speechless.
> 
> At 1.38PM IST today, I checked my email and my heart stopped beating for a good 10 secs. I was reading the subjects of two unread emails in my mailbox at that point in time. The first one (which came in later) said my skillselect EOI has been deleted. And next one was the one, the one and only one, grant letter.
> 
> I did not believe or imagine this would come to soon. But nevertheless the sooner the better anytime.
> 
> I am extremely indebted to this site and its wonderful members. You may have noticed my posts are way lower than my likes - thats because a sensible search more than not lands up with the exact query you may have in your mind.
> There are no words which would do justice to the people here who share information just like that.
> 
> In addition - I would like to express my unending gratitude, indebtedness and thankfulness to the following people:
> 
> Mainak - from preventing me, making in blunder in my EOI which would have certainly been a reason for a sure shot rejection.
> 
> Superm - for his ageless posts and website.
> 
> eva_aus - for sharing the email you had sent to Adelaide team including their reply. I had sent an email to them on Wednesday night -and voila - today I have the grant email. So it does help at times to just send that odd email.
> 
> I wish all of you and everyone else, all the very best in your lives, all the prosperity, success and happiness and content. May God be with you always.
> 
> Thanks zillion times.


Congrats dear, kindly share the correspondence you had with CO team


----------



## rahulkap1

deepali.pansare said:


> Hi anandc/rahulkap1
> 
> are you now able to access the eMedical link? I am still getting the same error.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Deepali


Hi, I sent an email yday to [email protected] with all details TRN, file no. Passport and DOB, and received my all applicants HAP IDs and was able to generate referral letters.


----------



## mah

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi, I sent an email yday to [email protected] with all details TRN, file no. Passport and DOB, and received my all applicants HAP IDs and was able to generate referral letters.


Thats great


----------



## deepali.pansare

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi, I sent an email yday to with all details TRN, file no. Passport and DOB, and received my all applicants HAP IDs and was able to generate referral letters.


Hey that's great. I have Hap id. How do I generate referral letter? Were you able to contact panel physician?


----------



## rahulkap1

deepali.pansare said:


> Hey that's great. I have Hap id. How do I generate referral letter? Were you able to contact panel physician?


Please use below direct link to eMedical client in order to record medical history and download the eMedical Referral Letter: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

I have not yet booked appointment.


----------



## manpritjan

Hello everyone , 
I m new to the forum.
I hv lodged my case on 23rd july , front loaded all docs medical pcc etc. When can i expect to get grant.


----------



## venus9

trying_aussie said:


> When I start typing this message, I still have goosebumps inside me. Today I can tell to people for sure what it really means to be dumbfounded and speechless.
> 
> At 1.38PM IST today, I checked my email and my heart stopped beating for a good 10 secs. I was reading the subjects of two unread emails in my mailbox at that point in time. The first one (which came in later) said my skillselect EOI has been deleted. And next one was the one, the one and only one, grant letter.
> 
> I did not believe or imagine this would come to soon. But nevertheless the sooner the better anytime.
> 
> I am extremely indebted to this site and its wonderful members. You may have noticed my posts are way lower than my likes - thats because a sensible search more than not lands up with the exact query you may have in your mind.
> There are no words which would do justice to the people here who share information just like that.
> 
> In addition - I would like to express my unending gratitude, indebtedness and thankfulness to the following people:
> 
> Mainak - from preventing me, making in blunder in my EOI which would have certainly been a reason for a sure shot rejection.
> 
> Superm - for his ageless posts and website.
> 
> eva_aus - for sharing the email you had sent to Adelaide team including their reply. I had sent an email to them on Wednesday night -and voila - today I have the grant email. So it does help at times to just send that odd email.
> 
> I wish all of you and everyone else, all the very best in your lives, all the prosperity, success and happiness and content. May God be with you always.
> 
> Thanks zillion times.


Congrats mate! 

The timelines are getting better by the day as DIBP clears the 190 backlog.

All the best to you.


----------



## yarsatya

It's giving me immense happiness to inform you all that I have received my GRANT yesterday.

I have been a silent follower of this forum and I am very grateful to everyone of you as it is this forum which has helped me understand when to expect what. It ultimately helped me to keep my cool and have peace of mind 

Thanks all once again and wish everyone a speedy GRANT!!!


----------



## padmakarrao

Trying aussie and yarstya, congratulations guys. Good to know june end apps are already cleared. Best wishes foryour bright future.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Vickyh

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi, I sent an email yday to [email protected] with all details TRN, file no. Passport and DOB, and received my all applicants HAP IDs and was able to generate referral letters.


Thanks rahulkap, I just sent and now waiting for hap ids, wish to get my hap ids asap.
All the best.
Vicky


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

manpritjan said:


> Hello everyone ,
> I m new to the forum.
> I hv lodged my case on 23rd july , front loaded all docs medical pcc etc. When can i expect to get grant.


Still June people are waiting... 10 June to 25 June are getting grants as of now... so probably a month atleast


----------



## dextress

rockyrambo said:


> yes bro, it f***ing is !


Wow! That was a quickie! Congrats dude! Do let us know when do u plan to fly n what and how things happened after landing in the Mighty Oz! . 
Cheers!


----------



## anandc

I got my medicals done,without the referral letter as recommended by the dibp portal. Needed to submit my passport copies and hap id email and I was done in couple of hours.
Unless you can generate the referral letter from within the immi account link, it's not recommended to use the emedical link directly to do the same.


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

I applied through an agent. First of all he never uploaded any document to immi account and kept telling me that he had already done it, on 26th August CO was allocated to my case and he asked for Form 80, English Ability for me and my spouse, Overseas employment proofs, PCC etc. oOn 2nd september my agent emailed the set of all the documents to the CO by email and told me that it would take less than a month for a grant whereas, had he been proactive I might have got a direct grant.

So, I would like to tell people to lidge the visa on their own if they feel confident. This will make them incharge of their application and they will know everything about the same. Also, it will save some money which will come in handy at a later stage. 

Hoping for a speedy grant for all the frnds going through an agent and those who are in a situation like me.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## radical

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> DIBP website strongly suggests to have a passport which is valid for 6 months before lodging the visa application but the good news is that
> there are no mechanisms at present for DIBP to know that you don't have a valid passport! They will expect you to apply for passport before it expires.
> 
> Please go through your medicals on 23rd& after that You can apply in tatkal and get your passport within a week. Fill up from 929 and upload color scans or the passport and wait.
> 
> If CO wants fresh PCC as per your new passport they will ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Deep


Thanks a ton for your reply.

I think I should do that. Apply under tatkal after my medicals.

Btw, once the medicals are done, how long does it take to get uploaded onto the immi portal? any guestimates?


----------



## radical

amitferns said:


> This is the guidelines from DIBP. Why don't you get it done under tatkaal?


I think, I will have to do that now.


----------



## radical

Does anyone know how recent Indian PCC and AFP PCC should be?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

radical said:


> Thanks a ton for your reply.
> 
> I think I should do that. Apply under tatkal after my medicals.
> 
> Btw, once the medicals are done, how long does it take to get uploaded onto the immi portal? any guestimates?


Generally it's 3 working days.... If Not done by hospital by that time... You need to follow it up with them. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

radical said:


> Does anyone know how recent Indian PCC and AFP PCC should be?


All pcc documents are valid for 1 year.


----------



## radical

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> All pcc documents are valid for 1 year.


Great! Thanks for your quick responses.

Cheers


----------



## mah

yarsatya said:


> It's giving me immense happiness to inform you all that I have received my GRANT yesterday.
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I am very grateful to everyone of you as it is this forum which has helped me understand when to expect what. It ultimately helped me to keep my cool and have peace of mind
> 
> Thanks all once again and wish everyone a speedy GRANT!!!



Nice, congratssss


----------



## manpritjan

Thanks for the quick response. Its for 190 they r clearing or for 189 as well , cause i have applied under 189.


----------



## maq_qatar

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I applied through an agent. First of all he never uploaded any document to immi account and kept telling me that he had already done it, on 26th August CO was allocated to my case and he asked for Form 80, English Ability for me and my spouse, Overseas employment proofs, PCC etc. oOn 2nd september my agent emailed the set of all the documents to the CO by email and told me that it would take less than a month for a grant whereas, had he been proactive I might have got a direct grant.
> 
> So, I would like to tell people to lidge the visa on their own if they feel confident. This will make them incharge of their application and they will know everything about the same. Also, it will save some money which will come in handy at a later stage.
> 
> Hoping for a speedy grant for all the frnds going through an agent and those who are in a situation like me.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


expatforum is a best agent who share live exp so guys fire any agent and hire expatforum.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

yarsatya said:


> It's giving me immense happiness to inform you all that I have received my GRANT yesterday.
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I am very grateful to everyone of you as it is this forum which has helped me understand when to expect what. It ultimately helped me to keep my cool and have peace of mind
> 
> Thanks all once again and wish everyone a speedy GRANT!!!


Congrats mate and wish you goodluck for future oz life.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## dixiechic

Is HAPID a 10 digit number??? pls can someone answer...thanks


----------



## radical

dixiechic said:


> Is HAPID a 10 digit number??? pls can someone answer...thanks


I can't confirm that. However, my HAPID is 7 digits.


----------



## tomato_juice

dixiechic said:


> Is HAPID a 10 digit number??? pls can someone answer...thanks


In my case it's a 7 digit number.


----------



## WannaOz

For people awaiting CO Allocation and done with India PCC -

I and my wife bear two different addresses on our passports. Obviously she has her pre-marriage address on her passport. My question is does it make sense to apply India PCC from Passport office of her old address jurisdiction so that PCC can be stamped on the same day of appointment and Police verification related red-tape be avoided?

Please respond....


----------



## rockyrambo

dextress said:


> Wow! That was a quickie! Congrats dude! Do let us know when do u plan to fly n what and how things happened after landing in the Mighty Oz! .
> Cheers!


Well, I just completed watching all seasons of Dexter , so if your name is an insinuation to that, then it makes me feel connected to your profile id ! ..
Sure, the real battle begins now which is to find a job..I will surely post that in the relevant thread. As of now, I will post the list of evidence, primarily for dependency, that I gave it to them..


----------



## jitubisht

yarsatya said:


> It's giving me immense happiness to inform you all that I have received my GRANT yesterday.
> 
> I have been a silent follower of this forum and I am very grateful to everyone of you as it is this forum which has helped me understand when to expect what. It ultimately helped me to keep my cool and have peace of mind
> 
> Thanks all once again and wish everyone a speedy GRANT!!!


Congratulations! Good to see end of June applicants getting the grant! 

Hopefully, something is around the corner  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mah

dixiechic said:


> Is HAPID a 10 digit number??? pls can someone answer...thanks


7 in my case


----------



## Vickyh

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi, I sent an email yday to [email protected] with all details TRN, file no. Passport and DOB, and received my all applicants HAP IDs and was able to generate referral letters.


finally i got our hap ids n referral letters, thanks a lots rahulkap


----------



## radical

Guys,

I am in the process of lodging my 189. Could anyone plz tell me what are the forms that we need to upload apart from form 80 and the other electronic form?

Thanks


----------



## harshdhawan3

Hello everyone, 
My wife is the primary applicant, her sir name got changed last year in passport but some of the current documents like form 16, bank statement, company id card , PAN Card etc are still bearing old name, while salary slips, company employment letter bear new sir name, I declared name changed while submitting visa application. 
Please guide whether this can create amy problem.
Thanks


----------



## radical

harshdhawan3 said:


> Hello everyone,
> My wife is the primary applicant, her sir name got changed last year in passport but some of the current documents like form 16, bank statement, company id card , PAN Card etc are still bearing old name, while salary slips, company employment letter bear new sir name, I declared name changed while submitting visa application.
> Please guide whether this can create amy problem.
> Thanks


Except for, if her sir have no issues changing the name. I guess. 

Well if you have already declared and provided proof of her previous surname, I don't think they will have any issues. Even if they do, then you'll be asked to comment on it.

So relax and have fun.


----------



## ashish1137

WannaOz said:


> For people awaiting CO Allocation and done with India PCC -
> 
> I and my wife bear two different addresses on our passports. Obviously she has her pre-marriage address on her passport. My question is does it make sense to apply India PCC from Passport office of her old address jurisdiction so that PCC can be stamped on the same day of appointment and Police verification related red-tape be avoided?
> 
> Please respond....


Logically it is better that pcc is done from current address but if you wife can go through the hassle of police verification at her old address, then she can definately apply from there. Police verification will definately be initiated unless her passport issue date is less than a year old so iy would come to same proces at both locations and it will be more viable that both husband and wife get pcc from same location unless there is a valid proof of them living seperately (means husband working somewhere else or vice versa in case of wife)....


----------



## ashish1137

kingcantona7 said:


> is form 1221 also required mandatorily?


only for secondary applicant, that too when co asks for it.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ashish1137 said:


> only for secondary applicant, that too when co asks for it.


in my case the CO requested it for the primary applicant only not the secondary


----------



## WannaOz

ashish1137 said:


> Logically it is better that pcc is done from current address but if you wife can go through the hassle of police verification at her old address, then she can definately apply from there. Police verification will definately be initiated unless her passport issue date is less than a year old so iy would come to same proces at both locations and it will be more viable that both husband and wife get pcc from same location unless there is a valid proof of them living seperately (means husband working somewhere else or vice versa in case of wife)....


Thanks for the valuable information

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


----------



## pratiik

Hi friends 
My visa 489 refused and the reason for refusal they mentioned in descision report is that I have insufficient work experience according to them.

I have total 60 months experience of which 34 months before degree and 26 months after degree they are saying I become skilled worker after bachelors.. But I have completed 12th MCVC BAKERY course which is equivalent to tafe in Australia so they should accept it because on of my 12th friend got job in Dubai on the basic of MCVC BAKERY CERTIFICATE that means he becomes skilled worker after 12 th.

Or the Australian goverment should have rejected my skill assessment and EOI and I have also received skilled invite but all these are possitive that's whyipaid the amount for visa.

Anybody with the same experience please help and anybody with suggestions please help because me and my agent are discussing on this matter with team 32 Brisbane .. 

And are there Any chances of getting visa !!!


----------



## flinders

pratiik said:


> Hi friends
> My visa 489 refused and the reason for refusal they mentioned in descision report is that I have insufficient work experience according to them.
> 
> I have total 60 months experience of which 34 months before degree and 26 months after degree they are saying I become skilled worker after bachelors.. But I have completed 12th MCVC BAKERY course which is equivalent to tafe in Australia so they should accept it because on of my 12th friend got job in Dubai on the basic of MCVC BAKERY CERTIFICATE that means he becomes skilled worker after 12 th.
> 
> Or the Australian goverment should have rejected my skill assessment and EOI and I have also received skilled invite but all these are possitive that's whyipaid the amount for visa.
> 
> Anybody with the same experience please help and anybody with suggestions please help because me and my agent are discussing on this matter with team 32 Brisbane ..
> 
> And are there Any chances of getting visa !!!



Hi, I think it totally depends on the case officer. My friend applied for his 190 visa last year with 8 years of over seas work experience and he completed his graduation only on 2012. That means after graduation he had only 1 year experience, still they considered his 8 years work experience and granted him the visa.


----------



## pratiik

flinders said:


> Hi, I think it totally depends on the case officer. My friend applied for his 190 visa last year with 8 years of over seas work experience and he completed his graduation only on 2012. That means after graduation he had only 1 year experience, still they considered his 8 years work experience and granted him the visa.


What was his education before graduation and in which field he was working !!!!!


----------



## flinders

pratiik said:


> What was his education before graduation and in which field he was working !!!!!


He was working with an IT company (2004 - 2013), before graduation he was just +2 and did some certifications like MCSE and CCNA that too in 2011. 

If you search in the forums you can see there are many people got rejected due to the same reason as yours and they are people got grant like my friend. Thats why I said it depends on the case officer.


----------



## pratiik

flinders said:


> He was working with an IT company (2004 - 2013), before graduation he was just +2 and did some certifications like MCSE and CCNA that too in 2011.
> 
> If you search in the forums you can see there are many people got rejected due to the same reason as yours and they are people got grant like my friend. Thats why I said it depends on the case officer.


We are talking with case officer if we possibly convience him can I get visa 
Thanks


----------



## flinders

pratiik said:


> We are talking with case officer if we possibly convience him can I get visa
> Thanks


You can try your best to convince the case officer. 

Before lodging the visa, my friend also had this concern about work experience and graduation date. He consulted with his Mara agent and he said, since the state has already sponsored him considering his conditions, the case officer can't refuse the visa. 

This was before July1 2013, so don't know if there are any changes after that.


----------



## rockyrambo

*Dependency Proofs*

Following is some of the evidence that I provided for dependency:

1)	Dependency_Evidence_Address_1
a.	Created 4 separate pdf’s for different kinds of proofs for address

2)	Statutory Declaration on Dependency from doctor
a.	The family doctor obliged by giving a third party declaration

3)	Death_Certificate_Of_Husband_And_Proofs
a.	My father’s last name wasn’t mentioned in the Death Certificate so created notarized declarations for that as well

4)	Financial_Dependency_AC_NO_5481_Deposits
a.	Made a separate pdf for deposits which highlighted deposits made from my salary a/c to mom’s bank a/c

5)	Financial_Dependency_AC_NO_5481_Reconciled_Withdrawals
a.	Reconciled the withdrawals with the credit card and utility bills of mom

6)	Financial_Dependency_AC_NO_5481_Reconciled_Deposits_1
a.	Reconciled the deposits with entries in my salary a/c

7)	Financial_Dependency_AC_NO_5481_Reconciled_Deposits_2

8)	Financial_Dependency_AC_NO_5481_Withdrawals
a.	Made a separate pdf for withdrawals which highlighted withdrawals made from mom’s bank a/c for credit card and utility bills

9)	Financial_Dependency_AC_NO_9927_Deposits
Had two different a/c's so repeated the process 

10)	Financial_Dependency_AC_NO_9927_Reconciled_Deposits

11)	Financial_Dependency_AC_NO_9927_Reconciled_Withdrawals

12)	Financial_Dependency_AC_NO_9927_Withdrawals

13)	Birth_Proof_Declaration
a.	Submitted 10th certificate and other certificates where her dob was mentioned. Also, submitted a declaration stating that for birth proof, 10th certificate should stand valid

14)	Form_47a
a.	Used the part K to write ‘stuff’ about how is my mom dependent on me

P.S. Attaching the screen shots of the proofs as well.


----------



## deepali.pansare

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi, I sent an email yday to [email protected] with all details TRN, file no. Passport and DOB, and received my all applicants HAP IDs and was able to generate referral letters.


Hi,

The link "Organize your health examination" became available today. I could generate a referral letter. So going to contact panel physician tomorrow.

Thanks & Regards,
Deepali


----------



## bins2013

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I applied through an agent. First of all he never uploaded any document to immi account and kept telling me that he had already done it, on 26th August CO was allocated to my case and he asked for Form 80, English Ability for me and my spouse, Overseas employment proofs, PCC etc. oOn 2nd september my agent emailed the set of all the documents to the CO by email and told me that it would take less than a month for a grant whereas, had he been proactive I might have got a direct grant.
> 
> So, I would like to tell people to lidge the visa on their own if they feel confident. This will make them incharge of their application and they will know everything about the same. Also, it will save some money which will come in handy at a later stage.
> 
> Hoping for a speedy grant for all the frnds going through an agent and those who are in a situation like me.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


I totally agree with you. I started my process with an agent. He was MAARA certified. He asked me to pay the entire fee of Rs. 80,000/- before the skill assessment. I did the same. But he delayed the skill assessment lodge by more than three months asking for documents one by one. After my skill assessment results were out, he kept repeating that he didn't get the result. Then I contacted the ACS and they said they sent the result and would sent it once again. He took more than 10 days to forward me the result. I was feeling totally helpless and frustrated after paying such a huge sum. Then I decided I will do the process myself. 

I would say, its always better to do it yourself than going with an agent. You will have full control over the process. The seniors in this forum have more knowledge than any agent.


----------



## flinders

Me too have a very bad experience with Mara agent here in australia. He even advised me to submit EOI without considering 6 years experience deducted by ACS, and from forums I came to know that we can only claim experience for the years approved by ACS as relevant. When I raised my concern about this, he had no idea and he checked with other agents and confirmed that I can't apply due to shortage of points. This guy is a Mara agent based in Australia with 15 yrs experience. 

So the bottom line is don't blindly trust your agent even if he is very experienced.


----------



## mah

bins2013 said:


> I totally agree with you. I started my process with an agent. He was MAARA certified. He asked me to pay the entire fee of Rs. 80,000/- before the skill assessment. I did the same. But he delayed the skill assessment lodge by more than three months asking for documents one by one. After my skill assessment results were out, he kept repeating that he didn't get the result. Then I contacted the ACS and they said they sent the result and would sent it once again. He took more than 10 days to forward me the result. I was feeling totally helpless and frustrated after paying such a huge sum. Then I decided I will do the process myself.
> 
> I would say, its always better to do it yourself than going with an agent. You will have full control over the process. The seniors in this forum have more knowledge than any agent.



You should have banged your agent head.


----------



## radical

Guys,

Can anyone confirm if this info is any reliable?

This information was last updated on 29 August 2014 and the next update will occur in late September 2014.

Effective 1 July 2012, the minister set priority processing arrangements for certain skilled migration visas. Allocation dates outlined below reflect these priority processing arrangements.

Expand allCollapse all
GSM SkillSelect allocation information
Lodgement dates for GSM SkillSelect applications allocated to processing teams
Visa Subclass	Priority Group 3	Priority Group 4
189 Skilled – Independent	N/A	8 May 2014
190 Skilled – Nominated	25 May 2014	N/A
489 Skilled – Regional	25 May 2014	8 May 2014


----------



## amitferns

radical said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this info is any reliable?
> 
> This information was last updated on 29 August 2014 and the next update will occur in late September 2014.
> 
> Effective 1 July 2012, the minister set priority processing arrangements for certain skilled migration visas. Allocation dates outlined below reflect these priority processing arrangements.
> 
> Expand allCollapse all
> GSM SkillSelect allocation information
> Lodgement dates for GSM SkillSelect applications allocated to processing teams
> Visa Subclass	Priority Group 3	Priority Group 4
> 189 Skilled &#150; Independent	N/A	8 May 2014
> 190 Skilled &#150; Nominated	25 May 2014	N/A
> 489 Skilled &#150; Regional	25 May 2014	8 May 2014


This info is from dibp site


----------



## flinders

radical said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this info is any reliable?
> 
> This information was last updated on 29 August 2014 and the next update will occur in late September 2014.
> 
> Effective 1 July 2012, the minister set priority processing arrangements for certain skilled migration visas. Allocation dates outlined below reflect these priority processing arrangements.
> 
> Expand allCollapse all
> GSM SkillSelect allocation information
> Lodgement dates for GSM SkillSelect applications allocated to processing teams
> Visa Subclass	Priority Group 3	Priority Group 4
> 189 Skilled – Independent	N/A	8 May 2014
> 190 Skilled – Nominated	25 May 2014	N/A
> 489 Skilled – Regional	25 May 2014	8 May 2014


This should be correct as this information is from the official website of immigration department.


----------



## radical

amitferns said:


> This info is from dibp site


I have seen few expats got their grants from 25 June lodgement dates. The DIBP says 8th May 2014.


----------



## amitferns

radical said:


> I have seen few expats got their grants from 25 June lodgement dates. The DIBP says 8th May 2014.


This means earliest allocated date. There is no one before this date without CO..


----------



## amitferns

radical said:


> I have seen few expats got their grants from 25 June lodgement dates. The DIBP says 8th May 2014.


This means earliest allocated date. There is no one before this date without CO.


----------



## icedrop9

*Medicals Query*

Folks-

For the below question in the online medical questionnaire, i have a query. 

*Do you have, or have you ever had, hepatitis, problems with your liver or yellowing of the skin? *

My son who is now 2 years old had jaundice when he was born; which is quite a common occurrence in infants. Does yellowing of the skin mean jaundice? Should i say yes against this corresponding question for my son? Will i face any issues because of this?

Thanks
Visa Sumbitted- 12th August, Awaiting CO Grant


----------



## lovetosmack

icedrop9 said:


> Folks-
> 
> For the below question in the online medical questionnaire, i have a query.
> 
> Do you have, or have you ever had, hepatitis, problems with your liver or yellowing of the skin?
> 
> My son who is now 2 years old had jaundice when he was born; which is quite a common occurrence in infants. Does yellowing of the skin mean jaundice? Should i say yes against this corresponding question for my son? Will i face any issues because of this?
> 
> Thanks
> Visa Sumbitted- 12th August, Awaiting CO Grant


You should answer yes to the part where it asks "any problems with the liver". You should be okay since it's cured now. But if you hide, it could be a reason for rejection.


----------



## taniska

venus9 said:


> Yes. VFS would keep the passport but in case of any emergency you can withdraw the passport within 1-2 working days. Do consider your options carefully.
> 
> Cheers


Hello venus9,

I am able to run to every corner and spoken to everyone I know and managed to speed up my PCC. They said I can visit commisioner office tomorrow and get my PCC directly.

But I heard, along with the PCC letter some seal stamping also required in passport. If I get the PCC directly from commisioner office then how will I get that? Is it fine only if I have PCC and no seal in passport.

They said remaining processes are there as below and they will take another 10 days. But if I want they said I can only take the responsibility of taking things from one to another to get in 1 day. I don't want to confuse them so I didn't say anything but may be they may ask me to go RPO from commisioner office on Monday.

1. As of now verification done and file is in local Police St.
2. I should take them to main Police St near by tomorrow and get sign of higher officer
3. Then I should take them to commisioner office and contact one person and he will get the PCC done immediately and handover to me.

Please note, this may not be a normal process and since I need urgently, I am doing xyz and trying to get in 1 day..

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## radical

taniska said:


> Hello venus9,
> 
> I am able to run to every corner and spoken to everyone I know and managed to speed up my PCC. They said I can visit commisioner office tomorrow and get my PCC directly.
> 
> But I heard, along with the PCC letter some seal stamping also required in passport. If I get the PCC directly from commisioner office then how will I get that? Is it fine only if I have PCC and no seal in passport.
> 
> They said remaining processes are there as below and they will take another 10 days. But if I want they said I can only take the responsibility of taking things from one to another to get in 1 day. I don't want to confuse them so I didn't say anything but may be they may ask me to go RPO from commisioner office on Monday.
> 
> 1. As of now verification done and file is in local Police St.
> 2. I should take them to main Police St near by tomorrow and get sign of higher officer
> 3. Then I should take them to commisioner office and contact one person and he will get the PCC done immediately and handover to me.
> 
> Please note, this may not be a normal process and since I need urgently, I am doing xyz and trying to get in 1 day..
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Damn! why is every little thing in India is a pain in everywhere for a common man. I wonder how much you had to shell out to get things done. All I can say is good luck.


----------



## gvikramjee

taniska said:


> Hello venus9,
> 
> I am able to run to every corner and spoken to everyone I know and managed to speed up my PCC. They said I can visit commisioner office tomorrow and get my PCC directly.
> 
> But I heard, along with the PCC letter some seal stamping also required in passport. If I get the PCC directly from commisioner office then how will I get that? Is it fine only if I have PCC and no seal in passport.
> 
> They said remaining processes are there as below and they will take another 10 days. But if I want they said I can only take the responsibility of taking things from one to another to get in 1 day. I don't want to confuse them so I didn't say anything but may be they may ask me to go RPO from commisioner office on Monday.
> 
> 1. As of now verification done and file is in local Police St.
> 2. I should take them to main Police St near by tomorrow and get sign of higher officer
> 3. Then I should take them to commisioner office and contact one person and he will get the PCC done immediately and handover to me.
> 
> Please note, this may not be a normal process and since I need urgently, I am doing xyz and trying to get in 1 day..
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Hello Taniska, 

I am in the same boat as you. I got my wife's PCC done in Delhi in 30mins. 
My PCC application was submitted on 5th Aug 2014 at Bombay, then I was told the file would be sent to my home address i.e. Aurangabad for verification, which arrived in Auranagabad on 12th August, Got the police verification done on 13th August, 
then as per the procedure it was sent to the commissioner office for a signature and then supposed to be sent to Bombay at the passport office to issue the PCC. 

but my file has been pending at the commissioner office for over 3 weeks now, I have visited number of times and every time the response is that it will be done in 2-3days, all that is left is one signature and that's all.

I am not sure who gave you the information that you can collect the PCC from commissioner office, from what I know the PCC is issued from the passport office only and not the commissioner. when I say PCC I mean the letter as well as the stamp in the passport. 

Please check again as to what sort of letter will be issued by the commissioner office, the CO should be happy with it as all they need is a letter from the police saying no cases are pending against you. The only catch could be that your letter may be different from the other PCC's that are uploaded in the system for the CO's to check. 

Its best if you can get some letter from the passport office and then check with people here for their PCC's to see if the information is similar. The CO won't be looking at your passport so you should be fine even if the stamping in the passport is at a later date.


----------



## TheExpatriate

radical said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this info is any reliable?
> 
> This information was last updated on 29 August 2014 and the next update will occur in late September 2014.
> 
> Effective 1 July 2012, the minister set priority processing arrangements for certain skilled migration visas. Allocation dates outlined below reflect these priority processing arrangements.
> 
> Expand allCollapse all
> GSM SkillSelect allocation information
> Lodgement dates for GSM SkillSelect applications allocated to processing teams
> Visa Subclass	Priority Group 3	Priority Group 4
> 189 Skilled – Independent	N/A	8 May 2014
> 190 Skilled – Nominated	25 May 2014	N/A
> 489 Skilled – Regional	25 May 2014	8 May 2014



https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.htm


----------



## sid4frnds

Friends -

I applied on 15th June, and 12 weeks completed today. I have had no updates on my application thus far. Should i reach out to DIBP or brisbane team now, or wait till 15th Sep (3 month completion) ??

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## taniska

radical said:


> Damn! why is every little thing in India is a pain in everywhere for a common man. I wonder how much you had to shell out to get things done. All I can say is good luck.


Hello,

Dear radical. Thanks a ton for sympathy shown towards me. Till 2day my aim was to go and work in AUS for next 10 yrs and come to My home and do some thing here. But now I am getting dilemma to stay there permanently and come 2 India often only as a visitor. Really certain things I can't share in this forum. You are right that I have shelled considerable money, but that only is as we'll useless here, I have to arrange i.e. Influential People direct recommendations + money + little bit of office boy work to get to this stage. Still I have to do all these things 2morow to get my PCC in hand by tomorrow or TUesday... I will anyway update my experience later... I am traveling next week mid most probably... And undergoing unimaginable pain for this f*****g PCC. Really hate it like anything... But cool, just trying to enjoy this.... this experience as if I am seeing a comedy show...


----------



## TheExpatriate

lovetosmack said:


> You should answer yes to the part where it asks "any problems with the liver". You should be okay since it's cured now. But if you hide, it could be a reason for rejection.


neonatal jaundice is NOT a problem with the liver. It's a physiological process due to the fetal red blood cells (hemoglobin that transfers oxygen from the mother through the umbilicus ) die and adult ones form instead (ones that can breathe using the lungs) ...... this is the "waste" due to the Fetal RBCs breaking down.


----------



## taniska

gvikramjee said:


> Hello Taniska, I am in the same boat as you. I got my wife's PCC done in Delhi in 30mins. My PCC application was submitted on 5th Aug 2014 at Bombay, then I was told the file would be sent to my home address i.e. Aurangabad for verification, which arrived in Auranagabad on 12th August, Got the police verification done on 13th August, then as per the procedure it was sent to the commissioner office for a signature and then supposed to be sent to Bombay at the passport office to issue the PCC. but my file has been pending at the commissioner office for over 3 weeks now, I have visited number of times and every time the response is that it will be done in 2-3days, all that is left is one signature and that's all. I am not sure who gave you the information that you can collect the PCC from commissioner office, from what I know the PCC is issued from the passport office only and not the commissioner. when I say PCC I mean the letter as well as the stamp in the passport. Please check again as to what sort of letter will be issued by the commissioner office, the CO should be happy with it as all they need is a letter from the police saying no cases are pending against you. The only catch could be that your letter may be different from the other PCC's that are uploaded in the system for the CO's to check. Its best if you can get some letter from the passport office and then check with people here for their PCC's to see if the information is similar. The CO won't be looking at your passport so you should be fine even if the stamping in the passport is at a later date.


Hello gvikramjee,

Thanks a lot for ur reply. Nowadays govt. prople are scared to get gifts becoz they are trapped. So they won't ask u straight away. U have to meet them with trust worthy local people and they will believe u. I mean, try to get influential local people recommendation... And + money will do. Unfortunately I can't help u becoz I don't know any one in Mumbai... All I can say is... "Best Wishes" and "Let god bless u"


----------



## mah

sid4frnds said:


> Friends -
> 
> I applied on 15th June, and 12 weeks completed today. I have had no updates on my application thus far. Should i reach out to DIBP or brisbane team now, or wait till 15th Sep (3 month completion) ??
> 
> Thanks,
> Sid


Might be, direct grant


----------



## varincool

Hello gurus,

I got my 189 grant for me as well as my wife on 25th March 2015 and I have to make my first port by 5th Feb 2015. Do me and wife both have to make an entry to have a valid visa? or only me as the primary applicant will do. 

Thanks in advance for any help.

regards,
Varinder


----------



## maq_qatar

varincool said:


> Hello gurus,
> 
> I got my 189 grant for me as well as my wife on 25th March 2015 and I have to make my first port by 5th Feb 2015. Do me and wife both have to make an entry to have a valid visa? or only me as the primary applicant will do.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> regards,
> Varinder


Congrats mate

You both have to make an entry before initial date to validate visa.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## venus9

taniska said:


> Hello venus9,
> 
> I am able to run to every corner and spoken to everyone I know and managed to speed up my PCC. They said I can visit commisioner office tomorrow and get my PCC directly.
> 
> But I heard, along with the PCC letter some seal stamping also required in passport. If I get the PCC directly from commisioner office then how will I get that? Is it fine only if I have PCC and no seal in passport.
> 
> They said remaining processes are there as below and they will take another 10 days. But if I want they said I can only take the responsibility of taking things from one to another to get in 1 day. I don't want to confuse them so I didn't say anything but may be they may ask me to go RPO from commisioner office on Monday.
> 
> 1. As of now verification done and file is in local Police St.
> 2. I should take them to main Police St near by tomorrow and get sign of higher officer
> 3. Then I should take them to commisioner office and contact one person and he will get the PCC done immediately and handover to me.
> 
> Please note, this may not be a normal process and since I need urgently, I am doing xyz and trying to get in 1 day..
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, PCC in India can be issued directly by the commissioner's office or through the Police verification process from the RPO. 

Both of these are accepted processes. I got a PCC from the commissioner's office in 2010 for a requirement from a client. I think in theory it should be accepted by IMMI as well as it is issued by a competent authority in India.

However since CO's here are used to candidates submitting PVC's from RPO, there could be questions from CO. A safer option would be to get the PCC from RPO.

You've two options;
1. Get the PCC and passport stamping after you return from OZ (may delay the process)
2. Apply for PCC from VFS in AUS. This will work only if you've someone to run around for you on the ground in Bangalore.

Cheers


----------



## raylangivens

Question regarding FORM 80

Q 15: Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?

I am currently on USA on L! visa. I have a USA SSN. Do I need to give the details of the same here?
OR 
Is this only for USA citizens and me being an Indian citizen, I should fill it as NO?

Thanks.


----------



## sunilreddy

Hi every one,

Thank you all for your valuable support.

I have received my Grant Today.


----------



## jitubisht

Happy to report that we got the Grant today at 06:54 AM India time!


----------



## amitferns

jitubisht said:


> Happy to report that we got the Grant today at 06:54 AM India time!


Congrats


----------



## weinoz

Hello everyone,

Request you to kindly advise on the following:

CO has asked us to provide relationship evidence starting Dec 2012 till May 2014.
what kind of evidence should be submitted? There were days we both dint had contact over phone and mail as work was very demanding. 

Request you to kindly suggest.


----------



## TheExpatriate

weinoz said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Request you to kindly advise on the following:
> 
> CO has asked us to provide relationship evidence starting Dec 2012 till May 2014.
> what kind of evidence should be submitted? There were days we both dint had contact over phone and mail as work was very demanding.
> 
> Request you to kindly suggest.


have you been living together? can you prove it by any document? have you had any photos in vacations? family photos ?? any flights/trips together? stamps to prove it/flight tickets/hotel reservations? joint bank account? wedding photos? etc.


----------



## bigdaddy

I logged to IMMI and notice the below changes for myself and my son...

Suspecting it to be a erratic system behavior but if you see something, please share your inputs....


It used to be this... 
++++++++++++++
Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

It changed to this for myself and my 3 year old son.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Meeting the health requirement
This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## lovetosmack

bigdaddy said:


> I logged to IMMI and notice the below changes for myself and my son...
> 
> Suspecting it to be a erratic system behavior but if you see something, please share your inputs....
> 
> It used to be this...
> ++++++++++++++
> Meeting the health requirement
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> 
> It changed to this for myself and my 3 year old son.
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> Meeting the health requirement
> This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
> Note: Updates to health information will not occur until a case officer investigates the person's case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


Ignore. System glitch.


----------



## lovetosmack

raylangivens said:


> Question regarding FORM 80
> 
> Q 15: Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?
> 
> I am currently on USA on L! visa. I have a USA SSN. Do I need to give the details of the same here?
> OR
> Is this only for USA citizens and me being an Indian citizen, I should fill it as NO?
> 
> Thanks.


I suggest fill it. This makes their job easier in case they want to verify something. It looks more credible.


----------



## padmakarrao

Congrats Jitubisht and sunilredddy. It's a good beginning of a monday. Best wishes for your future.


----------



## cloudram

Hi All,


Just now I got a direct grant, I lodged my visa application on 22-June-2014 for me and my wife.

Thanks
Cloudram


----------



## Surfer127

weinoz said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Request you to kindly advise on the following:
> 
> CO has asked us to provide relationship evidence starting Dec 2012 till May 2014.
> what kind of evidence should be submitted? There were days we both dint had contact over phone and mail as work was very demanding.
> 
> Request you to kindly suggest.


Could be marriage certificate - if applicable, joint bank accounts, and photos, joint booking at hotel, or flights, rent agreement , any joint investment..


----------



## Nadi_

what is brisbane team phone number?


----------



## amitferns

cloudram said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now I got a direct grant, I lodged my visa application on 22-June-2014 for me and my wife.
> 
> Thanks
> Cloudram


Congratsss


----------



## Ker2Aus

cloudram said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just now I got a direct grant, I lodged my visa application on 22-June-2014 for me and my wife.
> 
> Thanks
> Cloudram


Congrats cloudram. Enjoy


----------



## bdapplicant

Hey i need to know after dialing DIBP +61131881 which number need to select to get the operator so that i can get update about my case. 

There are so many options after initially the call got connected among which i need to choose?


----------



## Nabeel8

*It is a grant!!*

All praise be to the almighty Allah... I got my grant at 4:30 a.m. IST!!!!

Believe me guys, it is totally worth the wait so just keep hanging in there.

I would like to thank all the members of this beautiful community from the bottom of my heart for their selfless contribution. I am glad I didn't hire an agent as I found all the answers I needed and more on this forum.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congrats Nabeel.

Good Luck !!


----------



## bdapplicant

Congrats 



Nabeel8 said:


> All praise be to the almighty Allah... I got my grant at 4:30 a.m. IST!!!!
> 
> Believe me guys, it is totally worth the wait so just keep hanging in there.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this beautiful community from the bottom of my heart for their selfless contribution. I am glad I didn't hire an agent as I found all the answers I needed and more on this forum.


----------



## Ker2Aus

Nabeel8 said:


> All praise be to the almighty Allah... I got my grant at 4:30 a.m. IST!!!!
> 
> Believe me guys, it is totally worth the wait so just keep hanging in there.
> 
> I would like to thank all the members of this beautiful community from the bottom of my heart for their selfless contribution. I am glad I didn't hire an agent as I found all the answers I needed and more on this forum.


Congrats Nabeel 
All the best


----------



## Sidsab

Hi All

I got my direct grant today morning at 11:00 am IST. I received it for my
Spouse and 2 children. I did the application on my own and using this forum
as support. Many thanks to all the free advise and guidance.

I had uploaded form 80 and form 1221 for myself. All other docs were also frontloaded.
I do not have a birth certificate and had submitted my passport and SSC for evidence.
I am an offshore applicant and I got my grant email from Adelaide gsm team 2. 
Hope that's sufficient information for folks out there. Please do let me
know if you need any further information. Am glad it happened and was quick.

Rgds
Shuba


----------



## manpritjan

Congrats mate.
Can you plz share yr timelines.


----------



## cloudram

Thanks for the wishes.

If you look my previous posts, you will understand what a complicated case was mine. 

I really appreciate the help, support , guidance and advice offered in this forum which helped me to get the PR grant without much hassles.

Thanks a ton for all the help again! I am very very happy to see a direct grant.

We will continue to help each other and exchange useful information.

Regards
Cloudram


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



Sidsab said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my direct grant today morning at 11:00 am IST. I received it for my
> Spouse and 2 children. I did the application on my own and using this forum
> as support. Many thanks to all the free advise and guidance.
> 
> I had uploaded form 80 and form 1221 for myself. All other docs were also frontloaded.
> I do not have a birth certificate and had submitted my passport and SSC for evidence.
> I am an offshore applicant and I got my grant email from Adelaide gsm team 2.
> Hope that's sufficient information for folks out there. Please do let me
> know if you need any further information. Am glad it happened and was quick.
> 
> Rgds
> Shuba


Congrats Shuba! Great news. All the best. 
Brisbane GSM allotted applications seem to be taking much longer 

Cheers


----------



## raylangivens

Hello,

I have submitted my 189 application and made payment on 02 Sept 2014. I am currently uploading documents.

However the status of the application still says 'In progress' and the last Update date is 02-Sept 2014 - the date I made the payment. 

Is this status correct? Shouldn't the status be 'Submitted'?

Screenshot - http://i.imgur.com/xGaXVkd.jpg


----------



## raylangivens

lovetosmack said:


> I suggest fill it. This makes their job easier in case they want to verify something. It looks more credible.


Thanks!


----------



## raguvenkat

raylangivens said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 application and made payment on 02 Sept 2014. I am currently uploading documents.
> 
> However the status of the application still says 'In progress' and the last Update date is 02-Sept 2014 - the date I made the payment.
> 
> Is this status correct? Shouldn't the status be 'Submitted'?
> 
> Screenshot - http://i.imgur.com/xGaXVkd.jpg


Hi ,
That is quite normal. I applied on july 25th 2014.Still my status says "In Progress".

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## raylangivens

raguvenkat said:


> Hi ,
> That is quite normal. I applied on july 25th 2014.Still my status says "In Progress".
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat



Thanks Venkat.
So, will it change only when CO is assigned?


----------



## raguvenkat

raylangivens said:


> Thanks Venkat.
> So, will it change only when CO is assigned?


Hi,
I am not sure about that some people say yes it will change when a CO is assigned. Some say it is not updated. So I am really not in a situation to comment on that.Patience is the only key. Going by the current trend it takes 11-12 weeks for a 189 Grant provided you have uploaded all documents. So wait for your golden mail

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## Sidsab

venus9 said:


> Congrats Shuba! Great news. All the best.
> Brisbane GSM allotted applications seem to be taking much longer
> 
> Cheers


Hi Venus9

Thanks. I was actually tracking yours and another ICT BA chuminh in this 
forum as we shared the anzsco code and being June applicants. I do wish
you all the best for a speedy grant. Hang in there.

Shuba


----------



## chuminh

Sidsab said:


> Hi Venus9
> 
> Thanks. I was actually tracking yours and another ICT BA chuminh in this
> forum as we shared the anzsco code and being June applicants. I do wish
> you all the best for a speedy grant. Hang in there.
> 
> Shuba


Congratz, Shuba, May i know what team you are assigned to?


----------



## venus9

Sidsab said:


> Hi Venus9
> 
> Thanks. I was actually tracking yours and another ICT BA chuminh in this
> forum as we shared the anzsco code and being June applicants. I do wish
> you all the best for a speedy grant. Hang in there.
> 
> Shuba


Hi Shuba,

I think we all do. Even I was tracking yours too . In fact even my case the application is for me, my spouse and 2 kids!

Really waiting for a completion of this arduous process

Cheers


----------



## Sidsab

chuminh said:


> Congratz, Shuba, May i know what team you are assigned to?


Thanks chuminh, it Adelaide gsm team 2.


----------



## Sidsab

venus9 said:


> Hi Shuba,
> 
> I think we all do. Even I was tracking yours too . In fact even my case the application is for me, my spouse and 2 kids!
> 
> Really waiting for a completion of this arduous process
> 
> Cheers


 don't worry it would definitely come in before your three months is up.


----------



## dd17

Any CO allocations August gang ?? :tea:


----------



## Vasu G

dd17 said:


> Any CO allocations August gang ?? :tea:


I guess it is too early to expect ....


----------



## cancerianlrules

Vasu G said:


> I guess it is too early to expect ....


My documents status changed from 'Required' to 'Received' today.

Don't think it has any relevance!


----------



## jumpingkangaroo

cancerianlrules said:


> My documents status changed from 'Required' to 'Received' today.
> 
> Don't think it has any relevance!


Mine changed the minute I uploaded :fish::yield:

Does It mean anything


----------



## Vasu G

cancerianlrules said:


> My documents status changed from 'Required' to 'Received' today.
> 
> Don't think it has any relevance!


Nope it doesn't count as CO allocated. ....


----------



## cancerianlrules

jumpingkangaroo said:


> Mine changed the minute I uploaded :fish::yield:
> 
> Does It mean anything


I dont think it has any significance...

But generally it changes from 'Recommended' to 'Required' instantly once you upload them.

Then after some days, the status changes from 'Required' to 'Received'.


----------



## jumpingkangaroo

cancerianlrules said:


> I dont think it has any significance...
> 
> But generally it changes from 'Recommended' to 'Required' instantly once you upload them.
> 
> Then after some days, the status changes from 'Required' to 'Received'.


I did not get the required part ... directly received ... Is there any concernray:


----------



## cancerianlrules

jumpingkangaroo said:


> I did not get the required part ... directly received ... Is there any concernray:


Nah mate! Dont get paranoid! 

Nothing unusual.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

raguvenkat said:


> Hi,
> I am not sure about that some people say yes it will change when a CO is assigned. Some say it is not updated. So I am really not in a situation to comment on that.Patience is the only key. Going by the current trend it takes 11-12 weeks for a 189 Grant provided you have uploaded all documents. So wait for your golden mail
> 
> Thanks
> Venkat


Hi there

Allocation of a CO is not reflected in your immi account any which way. The only way you get to know about the allocation of a CO is when you get contacted by them for any deficiency in your documentation, in which case the respective document category will usually show the status as 'Requested' in your immiaccount, otherwise you get a direct grant, or the long wait or ... the extremely rare unfortunate ..... 

Max


----------



## radical

Hi All,

I am sort of stressed out about my ACS assessment. I have applied for my skills assessment on 30/12/2014, that is, before the new ACS rules kicked in. Now, the dilemma is that the assessment date on my assessment letter says 24/01/2014, this deemed date is bothering me. Would you guys reckon that the CO will ask me for 1 year of work experience as per the new rules? Just fyi, I did speak to ACS about the same issue before applying and they have confirmed that my application will be assessed as per the old regulations. 

Please share your thoughts and experience.

Cheers


----------



## harshdhawan3

Hello everyone,
I was filling form 80, there is a ques on details about local contact in Australia, I do not have any local contact there, tough it is not mandatory but want to know whether there will be any advantage to ppl in visa grant who have local contact there.
Thanks


----------



## tomato_juice

Guys, could you help me to find out which team is assigned to my case please.


----------



## dd17

Vasu G said:


> I guess it is too early to expect ....


Depends on the Skill Code applied as well..


----------



## rahulkap1

Is there any android app for cheap calls to Australia over internet, like magic jack or talkatone, which provides local Australian phone no. and free minutes.

Any senior or people moved can advice here.


----------



## amitferns

tomato_juice said:


> Guys, could you help me to find out which team is assigned to my case please.


The only way you can find out is by calling dibp. They may not necessarily divulge the details.


----------



## anandc

Did anyone pay the spouse english fees before the grant ? In that case what does the CO ask for (credit card information) ? Are there any other documents to be submitted apart from the normal listed ones ?

How many days does it take for the organize medical link to disappear once the clinic uploads the results ? or is it based on CO's discretion (i.e once he/she clears the medicals)


----------



## TheExpatriate

anandc said:


> Did anyone pay the spouse english fees before the grant ? In that case what does the CO ask for (credit card information) ? Are there any other documents to be submitted apart from the normal listed ones ?
> 
> How many days does it take for the organize medical link to disappear once the clinic uploads the results ? or is it based on CO's discretion (i.e once he/she clears the medicals)


requesting 2nd VAC means you cleared EVERYTHING and this is the only pending item. You will receive your grant in 2-3 days after paying, if not less.


----------



## maq_qatar

anandc said:


> Did anyone pay the spouse english fees before the grant ? In that case what does the CO ask for (credit card information) ? Are there any other documents to be submitted apart from the normal listed ones ?
> 
> How many days does it take for the organize medical link to disappear once the clinic uploads the results ? or is it based on CO's discretion (i.e once he/she clears the medicals)


They ask for credit card information or you can pay by mention website on their invoice. Once you pay the fees send them payment receipt.

It takes 3 to 5 days to disappear.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## padmakarrao

tomato_juice said:


> Guys, could you help me to find out which team is assigned to my case please.


Hi, only you can find out which team is assigned to you, either by checking the correspondance sent by them or calling dibp directly. Though it would be not that helpful, so best is to keep patience and see if you end up getting a direct grant.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## padmakarrao

harshdhawan3 said:


> Hello everyone, I was filling form 80, there is a ques on details about local contact in Australia, I do not have any local contact there, tough it is not mandatory but want to know whether there will be any advantage to ppl in visa grant who have local contact there. Thanks


It would not have any benefit, do not share details of anyone. I have heard of someone whose state nomination of ACT got rejected as her cousin sister stayed in perth, they felt she will not stay in act and go to her sister. So do not give info which has no relation with your application.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## padmakarrao

wish said:


> Hi guys, please help me clear my doubt. Last week i have submitted my PCC to my agent as it was requested by CO and till now no updates afater that . is it OK i drop an email to my CO from my personal mail with attached the PCC again and inquire about the status of the application? Please advice...


Hi, you may do that, though normally co does take 2 weeks to recheck any file.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## retake

Called DIBP today and after an hour of waiting, someone picked up and told me that I had been allocated a CO just last Friday. I lodged my application on the last week of June so hopefully, there'll be good news this week or early next week. 

...or probably TODAY!


----------



## playe

*Visa 189 processing timeline*

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone submitted application last July getting any responses or grants around this time already? I submitted mine on 16 july and up to now has yet got any emails from the immigration regarding CO appointed or anything, mine is pretty complete from how I see it, all the docs are submitted and health check's gone through. I know that it falls in between 2-3 months from my reading but I also have seen some people getting their visas granted less than a couple of weeks, if anyone could chime in with their timelines that'd be great  

J


----------



## playe

retake said:


> Called DIBP today and after an hour of waiting, someone picked up and told me that I had been allocated a CO just last Friday. I lodged my application on the last week of June so hopefully, there'll be good news this week or early next week.
> 
> ...or probably TODAY!


Hey mate, so just curious , sounds like you didnt get any notifications regarding CO appointed but found out through calling them? I've been thinking about calling too, just dont know if it's worth the wait(as usually it takes like an hour before someone picks up the phone). Thanks

J


----------



## austrailadream

tomato_juice said:


> Guys, could you help me to find out which team is assigned to my case please.


As per your signature, you already have CO. I do not think team is as important as CO. If you want, you can just drop an e-mail to your CO, s/he will tell you.

Btw, what is your medical status? Did you happen to ask your CO? Oh, I remember you have said you have an agent dealing with this so you do not have a direct access to your CO. 

Good luck. Looking at your timeline it is real long and I guess it must be due to the medical condition you do have. I think, the grant should be coming soon to you.


----------



## ash67

*189 Visa application troop*

Hey Guys,

If you have recently applied for a 189 visa in the last 4-6 weeks, could you please share below information :

Applied onshore or offshore?
If onshore, how long did it take to grant a bridging visa?
Whether CO is allocated ? If yes, when?

Myself has also applied the 189 visa, but I have not been contacted by the immi yet regarding the bridging visa or for any information. I applied in Australia.

I am creating this tread to keep in touch with other people who have applied the same visa and know about their visa application progress so please share your experience!


----------



## TheExpatriate

ash67 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> If you have recently applied for a 189 visa in the last 4-6 weeks, could you please share below information :
> 
> Applied onshore or offshore?
> If onshore, how long did it take to grant a bridging visa?
> Whether CO is allocated ? If yes, when?
> 
> Myself has also applied the 189 visa, but I have not been contacted by the immi yet regarding the bridging visa or for any information. I applied in Australia.
> 
> I am creating this tread to keep in touch with other people who have applied the same visa and know about their visa application progress so please share your experience!


What is the current visa you have? BV will almost always kick in ONLY if and when your current visa expires/lapses and the new visa is still undecided


----------



## Vickyh

hi, all.
would anyone know what's
" Employment History, Evidence of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer "？
my immiaccount shows this "requested"
thanks in advance.
cheers 
vicky


----------



## Vickyh

Vickyh said:


> hi, all.
> would anyone know what's
> " Employment History, Evidence of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer "？
> my immiaccount shows this "requested"
> thanks in advance.
> cheers
> vicky


from the DIBP says, "Employment History, Evidence of
Provide evidence of your most recent curriculum vitae or résumé.
Your curriculum vitae or résumé should include full employment and educational history, including dates and positions held for at least the last five years."
does it mean I just need to upload my CV is ok？pls advise, thanks！


----------



## austrailadream

Vickyh said:


> from the DIBP says, "Employment History, Evidence of
> Provide evidence of your most recent curriculum vitae or résumé.
> Your curriculum vitae or résumé should include full employment and educational history, including dates and positions held for at least the last five years."
> does it mean I just need to upload my CV is ok？pls advise, thanks！


yes, it seems to be so. Seems like you already have CO, so, the best way is to ask your CO and confirm with him/her after you upload your resume.

Please share your timeline, if you do not mind.


----------



## austrailadream

retake said:


> Called DIBP today and after an hour of waiting, someone picked up and told me that I had been allocated a CO just last Friday. I lodged my application on the last week of June so hopefully, there'll be good news this week or early next week.
> 
> ...or probably TODAY!


Good news. My lodgement date is exactly the same as yours but I am damn sure you will hit the target well ahead of me since some medical glitch of mine seems to keep me hold up for some time. Good luck!!


----------



## tomato_juice

austrailadream said:


> As per your signature, you already have CO. I do not think team is as important as CO. If you want, you can just drop an e-mail to your CO, s/he will tell you.
> 
> Btw, what is your medical status? Did you happen to ask your CO? Oh, I remember you have said you have an agent dealing with this so you do not have a direct access to your CO.
> 
> Good luck. Looking at your timeline it is real long and I guess it must be due to the medical condition you do have. I think, the grant should be coming soon to you.


Thank you for warm words. Actually at the moment I have REQUESTED in front of Evidence of Health. However, it seems that this statues shouldn't 100% believed. And of course number and location of team is out of importance.


----------



## Vickyh

austrailadream said:


> yes, it seems to be so. Seems like you already have CO, so, the best way is to ask your CO and confirm with him/her after you upload your resume.
> 
> Please share your timeline, if you do not mind.


thanks,Australiadream,
I've already share my timeIine in the spreadsheet, And don't know where to update my signature.
below for your information:
Eoi invited: jun 9
elodged: jun 20
co allocated:sept 4


----------



## deepali.pansare

Ho do you answer the question - "How long do you intend to stay in Australia - Permanently / Temporarily" on health examination forms 160/26?

I am applying under subclass - 189

Thanks,
Deepali


----------



## Vickyh

deepali.pansare said:


> Ho do you answer the question - "How long do you intend to stay in Australia - Permanently / Temporarily" on health examination forms 160/26?
> 
> I am applying under subclass - 189
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepali


i think permanent, cause you are applying a permanent visa. if you are not intented to stay long you could apply a temporary visa instead.
cheers,
vicky


----------



## bdapplicant

Any idea how long they take to clear and complete the medical from DIBP side after uploaded by panel doctors?


----------



## amitferns

We have finally received our grant today. A big thank you to this amazing forum members for all the help. Got it from Brisbane team 33. CO AK.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Congrats Buddy


----------



## austrailadream

amitferns said:


> We have finally received our grant today. A big thank you to this amazing forum members for all the help. Got it from Brisbane team 33. CO AK.


Cool. Congrats.

That is the team where my file is located too. So, it is direct grant, I guess.


----------



## manpritjan

Congrats Amit
When you had lodged yr case.?


----------



## lakki_e

Hi Every one,
Iam not active participant here how ever my day starts by logging into this forum to get to know who got grant on daily basis.

To keep it short I got my 189 grant today for family (husband, me and two kids)
I have seen many people mentioning it is not worth reaching out to DIAC team as they do not consider that call to process your application faster.
But in some cases like me the call I made to Brisbane team on Thursday/Friday helped me to grant in two days.
Yes my application is allocated to 32,Brisbane team.I got this information when I called them on 23rd August,2014.
When I called them on 4/5 th of September to check if CO was allocated they mentioned CO is not allocated.
Surprisingly I got my direct grant today before many who applied much earlier and allocated to the same Brisbane team.
I have updated the excel and thanks for such a wonderful support which keep people motivated

My time lines
Application lodged Date:23-June-2014
Team Allocation Date:23 August,2014
Team assigned:32,Brisbane


----------



## austrailadream

delhi_ankur said:


> Congrats Buddy



You too seem to have received the grant just today. June folks are being cleared. You won the race against me man. We kicked off on the same date i.e. 23 June but you have already arrived your destination while I am still crawling far off the destination.


----------



## Waqarali20005

lakki_e said:


> Hi Every one,
> Iam not active participant here how ever my day starts by logging into this forum to get to know who got grant on daily basis.
> 
> To keep it short I got my 189 grant today for family (husband, me and two kids)
> I have seen many people mentioning it is not worth reaching out to DIAC team as they do not consider that call to process your application faster.
> But in some cases like me the call I made to Brisbane team on Thursday/Friday helped me to grant in two days.
> Yes my application is allocated to 32,Brisbane team.I got this information when I called them on 23rd August,2014.
> When I called them on 4/5 th of September to check if CO was allocated they mentioned CO is not allocated.
> Surprisingly I got my direct grant today before many who applied much earlier and allocated to the same Brisbane team.
> I have updated the excel and thanks for such a wonderful support which keep people motivated
> 
> My time lines
> Application lodged Date:23-June-2014
> Team Allocation Date:23 August,2014
> Team assigned:32,Brisbane


Congrats buddy!


----------



## gsingh

amitferns said:


> We have finally received our grant today. A big thank you to this amazing forum members for all the help. Got it from Brisbane team 33. CO AK.


Congratulations Amit. Thats really encouraging. Wish you luck for your future :thumb:


----------



## amitferns

austrailadream said:


> Cool. Congrats.
> 
> That is the team where my file is located too. So, it is direct grant, I guess.


Thank you. Yes it is a direct grant.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Congrats Amit !!


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



lakki_e said:


> Hi Every one,
> Iam not active participant here how ever my day starts by logging into this forum to get to know who got grant on daily basis.
> 
> To keep it short I got my 189 grant today for family (husband, me and two kids)
> I have seen many people mentioning it is not worth reaching out to DIAC team as they do not consider that call to process your application faster.
> But in some cases like me the call I made to Brisbane team on Thursday/Friday helped me to grant in two days.
> Yes my application is allocated to 32,Brisbane team.I got this information when I called them on 23rd August,2014.
> When I called them on 4/5 th of September to check if CO was allocated they mentioned CO is not allocated.
> Surprisingly I got my direct grant today before many who applied much earlier and allocated to the same Brisbane team.
> I have updated the excel and thanks for such a wonderful support which keep people motivated
> 
> My time lines
> Application lodged Date:23-June-2014
> Team Allocation Date:23 August,2014
> Team assigned:32,Brisbane


Congrats! All the best to you and your family


----------



## manpritjan

Congrats and thanks for sharing valuable info.


----------



## amitferns

gsingh said:


> Congratulations Amit. Thats really encouraging. Wish you luck for your future :thumb:


Thank you buddy


----------



## amitferns

Future_ozzy said:


> Congrats Amit !!


Thank you mate


----------



## maq_qatar

amitferns said:


> We have finally received our grant today. A big thank you to this amazing forum members for all the help. Got it from Brisbane team 33. CO AK.


Congrats mate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

deepali.pansare said:


> Ho do you answer the question - "How long do you intend to stay in Australia - Permanently / Temporarily" on health examination forms 160/26?
> 
> I am applying under subclass - 189
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepali


Write permanent

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

lakki_e said:


> Hi Every one,
> Iam not active participant here how ever my day starts by logging into this forum to get to know who got grant on daily basis.
> 
> To keep it short I got my 189 grant today for family (husband, me and two kids)
> I have seen many people mentioning it is not worth reaching out to DIAC team as they do not consider that call to process your application faster.
> But in some cases like me the call I made to Brisbane team on Thursday/Friday helped me to grant in two days.
> Yes my application is allocated to 32,Brisbane team.I got this information when I called them on 23rd August,2014.
> When I called them on 4/5 th of September to check if CO was allocated they mentioned CO is not allocated.
> Surprisingly I got my direct grant today before many who applied much earlier and allocated to the same Brisbane team.
> I have updated the excel and thanks for such a wonderful support which keep people motivated
> 
> My time lines
> Application lodged Date:23-June-2014
> Team Allocation Date:23 August,2014
> Team assigned:32,Brisbane


Many congrats to you and your family.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ker2Aus

amitferns said:


> We have finally received our grant today. A big thank you to this amazing forum members for all the help. Got it from Brisbane team 33. CO AK.


Hi Amit,
We both lodged on the same day , were assigned to the same team and got grant on the same day. My CO is also AK. Congrats and all the best for your future in Aussie land.

Regards Ker2aus

NB: On a lighter note count me in to go to Brisbane and hunt down AK for making us wait this long. He he.


----------



## amitferns

maq_qatar said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks mate.


----------



## mah

lakki_e said:


> Hi Every one,
> Iam not active participant here how ever my day starts by logging into this forum to get to know who got grant on daily basis.
> 
> To keep it short I got my 189 grant today for family (husband, me and two kids)
> I have seen many people mentioning it is not worth reaching out to DIAC team as they do not consider that call to process your application faster.
> But in some cases like me the call I made to Brisbane team on Thursday/Friday helped me to grant in two days.
> Yes my application is allocated to 32,Brisbane team.I got this information when I called them on 23rd August,2014.
> When I called them on 4/5 th of September to check if CO was allocated they mentioned CO is not allocated.
> Surprisingly I got my direct grant today before many who applied much earlier and allocated to the same Brisbane team.
> I have updated the excel and thanks for such a wonderful support which keep people motivated
> 
> My time lines
> Application lodged Date:23-June-2014
> Team Allocation Date:23 August,2014
> Team assigned:32,Brisbane



One more evidence that call works 

Same routine here, today i logged in and found your grant 

Congratssss


----------



## amitferns

Ker2Aus said:


> Hi Amit,
> We both lodged on the same day , were assigned to the same team and got grant on the same day. My CO is also AK. Congrats and all the best for your future in Aussie land.
> 
> Regards Ker2aus
> 
> NB: On a lighter note count me in to go to Brisbane and hunt down AK for making us wait this long. He he.


He he. But I am a little relieved she didnt ask for further docs and gave us a direct grant.


----------



## semaaustralia

Congrats amitferns,

Wish you all the best in australia.


----------



## mah

amitferns said:


> We have finally received our grant today. A big thank you to this amazing forum members for all the help. Got it from Brisbane team 33. CO AK.



Congratssss


----------



## amitferns

semaaustralia said:


> Congrats amitferns,
> 
> Wish you all the best in australia.


Thanks dear


----------



## amitferns

mah said:


> Congratssss


Thanks mah


----------



## amitferns

manpritjan said:


> Congrats Amit
> When you had lodged yr case.?


Thanks. I had lodged my visa on 13 June.


----------



## Shells2012

playe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone submitted application last July getting any responses or grants around this time already? I submitted mine on 16 july and up to now has yet got any emails from the immigration regarding CO appointed or anything, mine is pretty complete from how I see it, all the docs are submitted and health check's gone through. I know that it falls in between 2-3 months from my reading but I also have seen some people getting their visas granted less than a couple of weeks, if anyone could chime in with their timelines that'd be great
> 
> J


Hey Playe,

I was about to put up the same question....curious to know if any of the July 189 applicant has received any sought of communication from CO or any sign of progress in their application. 
I can't find thread for July applicants now, though it existed earlier....can someone pls share the link.

Happy Waiting to all


----------



## Sidsab

amitferns said:


> We have finally received our grant today. A big thank you to this amazing forum members for all the help. Got it from Brisbane team 33. CO AK.


Congrats Amit


----------



## amitferns

Sidsab said:


> Congrats Amit


Thanks Shubha


----------



## Ker2Aus

Hi Friends,
By the grace of God, I am happy to inform that me and my wife has been granted PR today. I thank you all in this group for the strength and support provided during the wait. Our interactions helped me immensely during the hard wait. I have updated my signature. The grant was given by Team 33 from Brisbane. I had uploaded all documents including form 80. I had applied for 189 visa on June 13.
Regards
Ker2aus.


----------



## invisiblesoul

I have a query.CO assigned to us have asked for proof of English proficiency for spouse (secondary applicant).
We had already submitted the medium of instruction certificate from college and attached it on the immi site.
In response we re-attached the letter from college as well as the Degree certificate in the email to the CO.
My question is the "28 days grace period" is coming to an end for us on 12th September and we still have not heard back from the CO.
So confused.Should we just go ahead and book an IELTS slot?
Any thoughts?
Looking forward to you valuable feedback


----------



## hameester

Hey all,

first of all it's a great job you guys doing here. i got a positive vetassess outcome just yesterday. (ANZSCO 139914/Quality assurance manager.) i applied for my own, not through an agent. 
so now please tell me what should i do next? 2nd of next month i'l do my IELTS exam. so what's next??? 

thanxs for you all


----------



## eva-aus1

In my case also CO asked for additional proofs and have submitted yesterday.. I would suggest you to call them up and ask for your file progress..

Which team is ur CO and CO initials ??mine is brisbane team 33 , CO- AK.

Please add signature to your profile..on top left corner u can see- 'user CP' , go there you can find edit signature option on left side.


Eva

Thanks ,
Eva


invisiblesoul said:


> I have a query.CO assigned to us have asked for proof of English proficiency for spouse (secondary applicant).
> We had already submitted the medium of instruction certificate from college and attached it on the immi site.
> In response we re-attached the letter from college as well as the Degree certificate in the email to the CO.
> My question is the "28 days grace period" is coming to an end for us on 12th September and we still have not heard back from the CO.
> So confused.Should we just go ahead and book an IELTS slot?
> Any thoughts?
> Looking forward to you valuable feedback


----------



## austrailadream

eva-aus1 said:


> In my case also CO asked for additional proofs and have submitted yesterday.. I would suggest you to call them up and ask for your file progress..
> 
> Which team is ur CO and CO initials ??mine is brisbane team 33 , CO- AK.
> 
> Please add signature to your profile..on top left corner u can see- 'user CP' , go there you can find edit signature option on left side.
> 
> 
> Eva
> 
> Thanks ,
> Eva


Dear Eva, My file is also said to be with the same team as yours. I am thinking to write an e-mail to the team along the line of status update on my application. What is the exact e-mail address of the team if you know of? I have seen somewhere the format something like [email protected]. 

Please share.


----------



## semaaustralia

Ker2Aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> By the grace of God, I am happy to inform that me and my wife has been granted PR today. I thank you all in this group for the strength and support provided during the wait. Our interactions helped me immensely during the hard wait. I have updated my signature. The grant was given by Team 33 from Brisbane. I had uploaded all documents including form 80. I had applied for 189 visa on June 13.
> Regards
> Ker2aus.


Congrats Ker2Aus.
Brisbane Teams are really churning out a lot of grants today. Good work by them.


----------



## deloholicw

Shells2012 said:


> Hey Playe,
> 
> I was about to put up the same question....curious to know if any of the July 189 applicant has received any sought of communication from CO or any sign of progress in their application.
> I can't find thread for July applicants now, though it existed earlier....can someone pls share the link.
> 
> Happy Waiting to all


Hi There... hope this helps.

July 189 Link


----------



## padmakarrao

Congrats Amitferns, Ker2Aus and Lakki_e , good to see so many grants today, best wishes for your future life in Oz.


----------



## manpritjan

Dear friends
Is there any body in the group who applied in july and either got assigned CO or received Grant.


----------



## eva-aus1

[email protected] , yes this is right email.

Eva



austrailadream said:


> Dear Eva, My file is also said to be with the same team as yours. I am thinking to write an e-mail to the team along the line of status update on my application. What is the exact e-mail address of the team if you know of? I have seen somewhere the format something like [email protected].
> 
> Please share.


----------



## retake

Congratulations Amitferns, Ker2Aus and Lakki_e!


----------



## retake

austrailadream said:


> Good news. My lodgement date is exactly the same as yours but I am damn sure you will hit the target well ahead of me since some medical glitch of mine seems to keep me hold up for some time. Good luck!!



Thanks man! Still no grant for me today, hoping that we get it soon. I hope that your medical glitch will be resolved faster. 

I also notice, your CO allocation was last August which is earlier than mine, so I think you'll be given a grant sooner than me.


----------



## hyperbolic18

*Stressing*

We received our invite a few weeks ago. Have submitted everything apart from medicals. This would have been over with but my partner received the appt in her email junk folder so we missed it!

I need to ask someone, do immi accept black and white certified copies cos thats a few (driver licence, pol checks) what shes copied and certified and submitted now before realising it says colour copies on the guide? Is this really a big issue?? Dont need any more stress!! Lol

Also the print of the drivers licence was a bit rubbish (a few blank horizontal lines) due to printer driver issues I couldn't get it fixed. JP has still certified it. I just want it submitted and done with!

I need a bath and some relaxing music :mmph:


----------



## Ker2Aus

retake said:


> Congratulations Amitferns, Ker2Aus and Lakki_e!


Thanks. Wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## amitferns

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats Amitferns, Ker2Aus and Lakki_e , good to see so many grants today, best wishes for your future life in Oz.


Thanks


----------



## amitferns

retake said:


> Congratulations Amitferns, Ker2Aus and Lakki_e!


Thanks


----------



## semaaustralia

hyperbolic18 said:


> We received our invite a few weeks ago. Have submitted everything apart from medicals. This would have been over with but my partner received the appt in her email junk folder so we missed it!
> 
> I need to ask someone, do immi accept black and white certified copies cos thats a few (driver licence, pol checks) what shes copied and certified and submitted now before realising it says colour copies on the guide? Is this really a big issue?? Dont need any more stress!! Lol
> 
> Also the print of the drivers licence was a bit rubbish (a few blank horizontal lines) due to printer driver issues I couldn't get it fixed. JP has still certified it. I just want it submitted and done with!
> 
> I need a bath and some relaxing music :mmph:


DIBP prefers:

1. Colour Scanned copies - This is their most preferred option. It does not need to be certified.

2. Certified Copy - In case you made a black/white copy of a document, then you have to certify/notarise it. The Notary public only notarizes the copy on seeing the original.

If I were to advise you, I will say, use Coloured Scan. It just my own humble opinion.

HTH.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rockyrambo said:


> Friends, Romans and Countrymen,
> 
> It's a direct f***ing grant !! (pardon the expletive) but no other way of describing it..
> This application is an onerous task for everyone and more so who have one or more dependents to apply for as well.
> I have received it for my mom and myself. Feels great that the time, energy and money spent on it were very reciprocated by the AU govt ...
> 
> I will come back and post the documents that I submitted related to dependency for everyone to look at.
> As of now, let me share my timelines: Applied on 26th June 2014 and received a direct grant on 4th Sep 2014. I uploaded forms 80,1221 and 47a beforehand and uploaded almost every document beforehand.
> 
> I would certainly like to thank this forum and the following members (in no particular order) for their support, help and guidance: (i don't remember the id's of some of them)
> 
> _Shel_
> _Espresso_
> harbhar
> maxthewolf
> nishant dundas
> joluwarrior
> karan mann
> lovetosmack
> charles
> abhishek khurana
> expatriate
> nitin
> 
> P.S. Sorry if I missed anyone in particular.. I really want to thank everyone who guided and supported me.. This forum is a boon to all those people who are interested and serious about applying.. cheers !!


O Man!!

Brother I am very very happy for you!! You were the last one remaining from the old chaps of my time. I wish you all the very best and keep in touch!! 

Oh wait, we are already connected on emails. 

Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrssss!!

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

amitferns said:


> He he. But I am a little relieved she didnt ask for further docs and gave us a direct grant.


hey Amitferns

Congrats buddy!! Wish you all the best for Oz life!!

Cheers

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

hyperbolic18 said:


> We received our invite a few weeks ago. Have submitted everything apart from medicals. This would have been over with but my partner received the appt in her email junk folder so we missed it!
> 
> I need to ask someone, do immi accept black and white certified copies cos thats a few (driver licence, pol checks) what shes copied and certified and submitted now before realising it says colour copies on the guide? Is this really a big issue?? Dont need any more stress!! Lol
> 
> Also the print of the drivers licence was a bit rubbish (a few blank horizontal lines) due to printer driver issues I couldn't get it fixed. JP has still certified it. I just want it submitted and done with!
> 
> I need a bath and some relaxing music :mmph:


Hi there

there are two options

1) Colour scan a coloured doc and upload, or
2) Get the copy of doc certified/notorized, color scan and upload.

so you are out of any trouble.

Max


----------



## hyperbolic18

semaaustralia said:


> DIBP prefers:
> 
> 1. Colour Scanned copies - This is their most preferred option. It does not need to be certified.
> 
> 2. Certified Copy - In case you made a black/white copy of a document, then you have to certify/notarise it. The Notary public only notarizes the copy on seeing the original.
> 
> If I were to advise you, I will say, use Coloured Scan. It just my own humble opinion.
> 
> HTH.


Ok but it says at the top of the document checklist "all documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents"


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

Hi friends..

I am going to File my EOI tomorrow Evening

I have a query in format to enter details .. 

I will probably fill in my Details in this format


Position Employer From To Related Employment 
Computer Engineer A 7 Aug 2009| 15 Feb 2010 No Claim 
Systems Engineer B 22Feb 2010 | 14 Aug 2011 No Claim 
Systems Engineer B 15Aug 2011 | 31 Mar2014 Claim 
Test Engineer B 1 Apr 2014 | Till Date Claim


My concern is do i need to divide experience in same company for different designations(claimed 1's) for same unit group. 261313

Also i got my ACS done Result in jan 2014 showing my Experience till sept 2013 and my role changed from April 2014 and i need to claim till August 2014.

My Role changed but responsibilities are same .. 

How to claim this period from DIAC ??


Thanks in Advance


----------



## amitferns

MaxTheWolf said:


> hey Amitferns
> 
> Congrats buddy!! Wish you all the best for Oz life!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Max


Thanks mate


----------



## dextress

Hi, congrats to everyone getting grants. 
I notice Brisbane team is giving most of these grants. I applied on 6th June and have submitted everything. Got CO from the Adelaide team 23. Is anyone having CO from same team and has got grant?
I feel my team is taking their time. 
Getting a little impatient.


----------



## semaaustralia

dextress said:


> Hi, congrats to everyone getting grants.
> I notice Brisbane team is giving most of these grants. I applied on 6th June and have submitted everything. Got CO from the Adelaide team 23. Is anyone having CO from same team and has got grant?
> I feel my team is taking their time.
> Getting a little impatient.


I'm also with Adelaide team 23. Its true they take their time. Patience is a virtue in this case.
We can only wait (and Pray).

Cheers


----------



## lakki_e

Thank you All.

Good to see Brisbane showering us with grants today.


----------



## austrailadream

eva-aus1 said:


> [email protected] , yes this is right email.
> 
> Eva


Thanks a bunch. Will write them early next week. Lets see if they really read our emails.


----------



## Hunter85

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Hi friends..
> 
> I am going to File my EOI tomorrow Evening
> 
> I have a query in format to enter details ..
> 
> I will probably fill in my Details in this format
> 
> 
> Position Employer From To Related Employment
> Computer Engineer A 7 Aug 2009| 15 Feb 2010 No Claim
> Systems Engineer B 22Feb 2010 | 14 Aug 2011 No Claim
> Systems Engineer B 15Aug 2011 | 31 Mar2014 Claim
> Test Engineer B 1 Apr 2014 | Till Date Claim
> 
> 
> My concern is do i need to divide experience in same company for different designations(claimed 1's) for same unit group. 261313
> 
> Also i got my ACS done Result in jan 2014 showing my Experience till sept 2013 and my role changed from April 2014 and i need to claim till August 2014.
> 
> My Role changed but responsibilities are same ..
> 
> How to claim this period from DIAC ??
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Dude it is bad that your role changed, so first of all if they call your company and ask regarding your role and if your employer provides the new role than they might thought that you are trying to do fraud.

If i were you I would go for new assessment because you have a new role now and your ACS assessment in 1 year old. 

If your role hasnt changed (meaning same job, same role, same duties meaning all 3 are completely same since september 2013) I would confidently say just fill it but since it is changed and you dont have any assessment for it immigration department may cause you some problems.

The reason why I am saying this is : They are not assessment authority, they wont say like : Ohh his role changed but responsibilities are same, lets just accept it as it is.... 

They will say we can only see ACS assessment until september 2013 and after that his role changed and he claimed points for it, this we cant accept because we dont have any evidence from ACS that it is still the same occupation code. 

If you dont want re-assessment and want to submit your EOI ASAP than claim each role separate and dont claim any points after April 2014 (when your role changed).


----------



## anandc

Medicals finalized after 3 days, big relief, waiting CO allocation now....


----------



## Nishbhar

anandc said:


> Medicals finalized after 3 days, big relief, waiting CO allocation now....


How did you know your meds have been finalized? Is it the IMMI account message you are referring to? If yes, that's a generic message displayed to all applicants.


----------



## anandc

Nishbhar said:


> How did you know your meds have been finalized? Is it the IMMI account message you are referring to? If yes, that's a generic message displayed to all applicants.


Yes, I meant the same, it only happens after the medical reports are uploaded by the clinic.


----------



## deepeshneo007

*Best time to call DIAC as per IST*

Hi Everyone,

Can you please tell me what is the best time to call DIAC/DIBP in IST. I have waited long but i am getting very worried because of no grant till now (lodged on 25 Jun). I believe the correct number +61 131 881. Please also let me know what is time period when they are available.

Thanks,


----------



## Punter

Finally breaking my silence in this forum

Its a Grant!! Hurray!! 

Please find below my timelines for your reference
189(including spouse)
ANZSCO Code - 261313
EOI Lodged - 23-04-2014
Invite Received - 12-05-2014
Agent Delayed Lodging My Visa For No Reasons
Visa Applied - 21-06-2014
PCC/Medicals - 25-06-2014
Medicals Submitted to DIBP - 30-06-2014
Front Loaded All Docs - including Form 80
Direct Grant - 09-09-2014
CO - Adelaide Team 7
IED - 30-06-2015

Least but not the last. I would like to Thank all the forum members for sharing their knowledge and suggest new visa applicants to stay away from agents and use this informative forum for clarifications.

I wish GOOD LUCK and an early grant to all other forum members who are waiting for their grants.


----------



## maq_qatar

Punter said:


> Finally breaking my silence in this forum
> 
> Its a Grant!! Hurray!!
> 
> Please find below my timelines for your reference
> 189(including spouse)
> ANZSCO Code - 261313
> EOI Lodged - 23-04-2014
> Invite Received - 12-05-2014
> Agent Delayed Lodging My Visa For No Reasons
> Visa Applied - 21-06-2014
> PCC/Medicals - 25-06-2014
> Medicals Submitted to DIBP - 30-06-2014
> Front Loaded All Docs - including Form 80
> Direct Grant - 09-09-2014
> CO - Adelaide Team 7
> IED - 30-06-2015
> 
> Least but not the last. I would like to Thank all the forum members for sharing their knowledge and suggest new visa applicants to stay away from agents and use this informative forum for clarifications.
> 
> I wish GOOD LUCK and an early grant to all other forum members who are waiting for their grants.


Congrates dear.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Manisha4880

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can you please tell me what is the best time to call DIAC/DIBP in IST. I have waited long but i am getting very worried because of no grant till now (lodged on 25 Jun). I believe the correct number +61 131 881. Please also let me know what is time period when they are available.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Deepesh,

You should call at 4:00 AM IST. They start at 8:30 AM AST. It took me only 15 minutes to get connected today. No CO is assigned to my application yet


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



Punter said:


> Finally breaking my silence in this forum
> 
> Its a Grant!! Hurray!!
> 
> Please find below my timelines for your reference
> 189(including spouse)
> ANZSCO Code - 261313
> EOI Lodged - 23-04-2014
> Invite Received - 12-05-2014
> Agent Delayed Lodging My Visa For No Reasons
> Visa Applied - 21-06-2014
> PCC/Medicals - 25-06-2014
> Medicals Submitted to DIBP - 30-06-2014
> Front Loaded All Docs - including Form 80
> Direct Grant - 09-09-2014
> CO - Adelaide Team 7
> IED - 30-06-2015
> 
> Least but not the last. I would like to Thank all the forum members for sharing their knowledge and suggest new visa applicants to stay away from agents and use this informative forum for clarifications.
> 
> I wish GOOD LUCK and an early grant to all other forum members who are waiting for their grants.


Congrats mate! All the best.

Cheers


----------



## flinders

Hi All,

I got a CO on 29/08/14 and requested for AFP clearance and Tax documents. My agent uploaded them on the same day and after a week he also e-mailed the requested documents to the CO. But still the document status is showing as 'Requested". Any idea why it is still showing as requested instead of Received.


----------



## semaaustralia

flinders said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a CO on 29/08/14 and requested for AFP clearance and Tax documents. My agent uploaded them on the same day and after a week he also e-mailed the requested documents to the CO. But still the document status is showing as 'Requested". Any idea why it is still showing as requested instead of Received.


Once you are sure that it has been uploaded and also it has been sent by email, then there is no reason to worry about status in immiaccount.
Cheers.


----------



## wish

flinders said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a CO on 29/08/14 and requested for AFP clearance and Tax documents. My agent uploaded them on the same day and after a week he also e-mailed the requested documents to the CO. But still the document status is showing as 'Requested". Any idea why it is still showing as requested instead of Received.



Bro , 

your co from which team ? I also emailed my pcc tru my agent on 3rd of this month , but after that no updates from co .. 

my co from adl 4 . Not sure how long have to wait again ........

Anybody have any idea ?


----------



## flinders

wish said:


> Bro ,
> 
> your co from which team ? I also emailed my pcc tru my agent on 3rd of this month , but after that no updates from co ..
> 
> my co from adl 4 . Not sure how long have to wait again ........
> 
> Anybody have any idea ?


My CO is from Adelaide Team 6.


----------



## flinders

semaaustralia said:


> Once you are sure that it has been uploaded and also it has been sent by email, then there is no reason to worry about status in immiaccount.
> Cheers.


Yes, I am sure it has been uploaded as it is showing in the attached documents with the attachment date.

After initial contact from CO on 29/08/14, no other contact till today. I hope she is not going to ask more documents.


----------



## Sarav

Ker2Aus said:


> Hi Friends,
> By the grace of God, I am happy to inform that me and my wife has been granted PR today. I thank you all in this group for the strength and support provided during the wait. Our interactions helped me immensely during the hard wait. I have updated my signature. The grant was given by Team 33 from Brisbane. I had uploaded all documents including form 80. I had applied for 189 visa on June 13.
> Regards
> Ker2aus.


Congrats Ker2aus!!! All the best.


----------



## Sarav

amitferns said:


> We have finally received our grant today. A big thank you to this amazing forum members for all the help. Got it from Brisbane team 33. CO AK.


Congrats Dude!!!


----------



## amitferns

Sarav said:


> Congrats Dude!!!


Thanks Sarav


----------



## manpritjan

Hi
Since you were assigned Brisbane team, you haf applied from middle east region ?


----------



## amitferns

manpritjan said:


> Hi
> Since you were assigned Brisbane team, you haf applied from middle east region ?


No. I am from India.


----------



## manpritjan

Ok thanks.


----------



## rahulkap1

Is there any android app for cheap calls to Australia over internet, like magic jack or talkatone, which provides local Australian phone no. and free minutes.

Any senior or people moved can advice here.


----------



## retake

rahulkap1 said:


> Is there any android app for cheap calls to Australia over internet, like magic jack or talkatone, which provides local Australian phone no. and free minutes.
> 
> Any senior or people moved can advice here.


Try Skype, it cost me $5 for 1 hour call (& waiting) to DIBP.


----------



## taniska

venus9 said:


> Yes, PCC in India can be issued directly by the commissioner's office or through the Police verification process from the RPO.
> 
> Both of these are accepted processes. I got a PCC from the commissioner's office in 2010 for a requirement from a client. I think in theory it should be accepted by IMMI as well as it is issued by a competent authority in India.
> 
> However since CO's here are used to candidates submitting PVC's from RPO, there could be questions from CO. A safer option would be to get the PCC from RPO.
> 
> You've two options;
> 1. Get the PCC and passport stamping after you return from OZ (may delay the process)
> 2. Apply for PCC from VFS in AUS. This will work only if you've someone to run around for you on the ground in Bangalore.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Venus9 and all for you help throughout. Currently I am as below :- 

----------
"Status	PCC application granted on 09/09/2014. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, Bangalore Rural. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
----------

will they give me immediately if I go and request in PSK or else how long it will take from here. Do you know the PSK timings in Bangalore... Thanks. Now, I am confident that I can somehow get it before tomorrow evening...

Thanks


----------



## gvikramjee

taniska said:


> Thanks Venus9 and all for you help throughout. Currently I am as below :-
> 
> ----------
> "Status	PCC application granted on 09/09/2014. Police Verification has been initiated and a request has been sent to SP Office, Bangalore Rural. After 'Clear' Police Verification Report is received at Regional Passport Office, PCC needs to be collected from the Passport Seva Kendra where you applied. You would receive an e-mail/sms once the PCC is ready for collection."
> ----------
> 
> will they give me immediately if I go and request in PSK or else how long it will take from here. Do you know the PSK timings in Bangalore... Thanks. Now, I am confident that I can somehow get it before tomorrow evening...
> 
> Thanks


Hello Taniska, 
I have had a similar update to my application since 5 August, but my case the procedure is lengthy since there are two cities involved, aurangabad and mumbai, if all your paperwork is in banglore itself, it will be faster. hopefully 1 or 2 days.

Vikram


----------



## sn00py

Hi guys! 

I'm new to this forum, so hope I can get some insight from you guys!

My partner will be applying for subclass 189 - I can't apply as well as my skill is not under the SOL unfortunately. 

We have been engaged and would look to getting married probably in July 2015. 

He has taken his IELTS earlier this year in February, and posted his skills assessment approval to Engineers Australia just last 6 September (took awhile to convince me to make the move and I am very convinced now! - Want to go to Australia now....!!!) 

So what I want to ask is: 
1) should we apply the EOI before or after we get married (I.e. Get marriage certificate and all)? 

2) if we want to hasten our process and submit our EOI before we get married (on engaged status), would that be an issue? Would that deter our rate of being successful?

3) would you recommend that I take the IELTS as the dependent partner? 

Thanks a lot guys, and hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sn00py said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm new to this forum, so hope I can get some insight from you guys!
> 
> My partner will be applying for subclass 189 - I can't apply as well as my skill is not under the SOL unfortunately.
> 
> We have been engaged and would look to getting married probably in July 2015.
> 
> He has taken his IELTS earlier this year in February, and posted his skills assessment approval to Engineers Australia just last 6 September (took awhile to convince me to make the move and I am very convinced now! - Want to go to Australia now....!!!)
> 
> So what I want to ask is:
> 1) should we apply the EOI before or after we get married (I.e. Get marriage certificate and all)?
> 
> 2) if we want to hasten our process and submit our EOI before we get married (on engaged status), would that be an issue? Would that deter our rate of being successful?
> 
> 3) would you recommend that I take the IELTS as the dependent partner?
> 
> Thanks a lot guys, and hope to hear from you soon!


1) you can go ahead with eoi now. Read the dibp website coz if am not wrong than its not that you have to be married but if unmarried then you need to provide proof of intent of settling down. Am sure getting engaged is a good proof for it, as you can provides details of the engagement too as backing. If required maybe you can submit an affidavit stating that you would get married in July.

2) I do not think it would be an issue. Adding to above point, I would say that the least that could happen is you would be denied and he would initially get it. In that case after marriage you guys can apply for partner visa, which is fairly easy. Though it will consume some more time. But hey, getting there is important plus who knows next July they might change their rules and the door itself might close. So why take a chance.

3) you should take ielts general. Reason being that it will also support your claim for functional English where Dependant has to prove that they at least know some English. Other toption would be submission of a letter from your university/college stating that the !edium of study was in English. Apart from this reason there is no requirement for you to take ielts.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Rizwan125

*Health Examination Done*

Dear Experts,

My heath examination has been already done using e-medical services and HAP ID..(Before Visa Lodged)

should i lodged a visa or have to wait for probably 10 days unless whole medical report has been submitted by laboratory to DIBP???

or i will provide only HAP-ID???

Regards

Rizwan


----------



## bdapplicant

My situation is like yours. But, when i called them DIBP said they got the mail from my agent. However, there may be a system bug that not showing the updated status. I called yesterday and my agent mailed on 27th august.



flinders said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a CO on 29/08/14 and requested for AFP clearance and Tax documents. My agent uploaded them on the same day and after a week he also e-mailed the requested documents to the CO. But still the document status is showing as 'Requested". Any idea why it is still showing as requested instead of Received.


----------



## Shells2012

Hey Guys,

Need some help in filling form 80- Part J Qn 35 & 36 (Australian Visa History)

Q.35 Are you currently in Australia? Give details of current visa.
(Type of Visa, reason for journey, Name used on entry, Place of visa issue, Arrival date)

Q.36 Have you been to Australia before? Give details of previous visas.
(Type of Visas held, reason for journey, Name used on entry, Place of visa issue, Arrival date, Departure date)

Confusion is that I am an onshore applicant and currently on bridging visa, do I need to state that in Q.35? If yes, then what would be the reason for journey, place of issue (as we got it online) and most importantly arrival date?
In Q.36 do I need to give details of my student visa (which is no longer in effect). If yes, then I can state my arrival date but I am very confused with the departure date. I went to India once in last 2 years, do I need to mention those departure and arrival dates here??

These questions are more suited for people who visited Australia on tourist or business visa....It's too frustrating for students.

Also, I stayed at a friends's place for 2 weeks when I came here initially n after that I have had my permanent address in Australia. Should I mention the address where I stayed for 2 weeks?

I am sorry for posting my query in this thread instead of form 80 thread, its just that I feel more connected to people here and you guys are super-active as well 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sid4frnds

Friends - 

I couldn't be happier sharing that i got my direct grant today morning at 9.20 am. Grant was given by Brisbane GSM team 32. It took 2 months and 25 days for me. So i guess, they are sticking to 3 months timeline. Thanks to everyone here, for inputs to my questions, and being a party in this journey together. 

Wishing everyone all the luck for speedy grants. God Bless !!!!! 

Sid


----------



## Ker2Aus

sid4frnds said:


> Friends -
> 
> I couldn't be happier sharing that i got my direct grant today morning at 9.20 am. Grant was given by Brisbane GSM team 32. It took 2 months and 25 days for me. So i guess, they are sticking to 3 months timeline. Thanks to everyone here, for inputs to my questions, and being a party in this journey together.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the luck for speedy grants. God Bless !!!!!
> 
> Sid


Congrats Sid. All the best.


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

Hi Guys

Victoria rejected my application ... Any idea when NSW opens for 190 visa and how easy/tough is it to get an invite from them?


----------



## TheExpatriate

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Victoria rejected my application ... Any idea when NSW opens for 190 visa and how easy/tough is it to get an invite from them?


Vic is very choosy. Don't feel bad about it, you are not the only/first/last one ...... insha Allah you will get it from another state


----------



## Sarav

sid4frnds said:


> Friends -
> 
> I couldn't be happier sharing that i got my direct grant today morning at 9.20 am. Grant was given by Brisbane GSM team 32. It took 2 months and 25 days for me. So i guess, they are sticking to 3 months timeline. Thanks to everyone here, for inputs to my questions, and being a party in this journey together.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the luck for speedy grants. God Bless !!!!!
> 
> Sid


Congrats Mate!!!


----------



## abdulwaheed2710

TheExpatriate said:


> Vic is very choosy. Don't feel bad about it, you are not the only/first/last one ...... insha Allah you will get it from another state


Thanks bro to lift up my spirits!!


----------



## Shells2012

Shells2012 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Need some help in filling form 80- Part J Qn 35 & 36 (Australian Visa History)
> 
> Q.35 Are you currently in Australia? Give details of current visa.
> (Type of Visa, reason for journey, Name used on entry, Place of visa issue, Arrival date)
> 
> Q.36 Have you been to Australia before? Give details of previous visas.
> (Type of Visas held, reason for journey, Name used on entry, Place of visa issue, Arrival date, Departure date)
> 
> Confusion is that I am an onshore applicant and currently on bridging visa, do I need to state that in Q.35? If yes, then what would be the reason for journey, place of issue (as we got it online) and most importantly arrival date?
> In Q.36 do I need to give details of my student visa (which is no longer in effect). If yes, then I can state my arrival date but I am very confused with the departure date. I went to India once in last 2 years, do I need to mention those departure and arrival dates here??
> 
> These questions are more suited for people who visited Australia on tourist or business visa....It's too frustrating for students.
> 
> Also, I stayed at a friends's place for 2 weeks when I came here initially n after that I have had my permanent address in Australia. Should I mention the address where I stayed for 2 weeks?
> 
> I am sorry for posting my query in this thread instead of form 80 thread, its just that I feel more connected to people here and you guys are super-active as well
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Pls reply guys...almost done with the form, just left with this part.


----------



## padmakarrao

abdulwaheed2710 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Victoria rejected my application ... Any idea when NSW opens for 190 visa and how easy/tough is it to get an invite from them?


Hi, sorry to hear that. I think it's 1st or 15th October for NSW, but getting through the application is really tough. In July when it opened, it closed within few hours as there were thousands of people waiting to apply and they accepted only 1000 applications. If you wish to check for NSW, you may have to follow Australian time and be online from 12 in the night and check when the site opens.

Best wishes


----------



## padmakarrao

sid4frnds said:


> Friends -
> 
> I couldn't be happier sharing that i got my direct grant today morning at 9.20 am. Grant was given by Brisbane GSM team 32. It took 2 months and 25 days for me. So i guess, they are sticking to 3 months timeline. Thanks to everyone here, for inputs to my questions, and being a party in this journey together.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the luck for speedy grants. God Bless !!!!!
> 
> Sid


Congrats Sid, best wishes for your bright future in Oz


----------



## dextress

Hearty congrats and best wishes to everyone been granted! For now, I can only imagine how it must feel!


----------



## sevnik0202

dextress said:


> Hearty congrats and best wishes to everyone been granted! For now, I can only imagine how it must feel!


Hey Mate

We have similar timelines. I lodged visa on 7th June. CO allotted 26th August. Waiting for grant.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Ok Guys, Just wanted to share with you all my update here in Sydney.

Made first entry on 26 August with my wife and 18 month old son. Contacted recruiters and started interviews. Once on ground, we got quite a good response from recruiters but definitely a lot of rejections as well. I appeared for 2 interviews and got through for a contract role to start from 10 September thats today and my wife got through a permanent role in her first interview. So within 10 days of being here we both secured jobs to start with. In the meanwhile the toughest of all was to get a daycare for a child as there is a long waiting, at times 2 years but fortunately after speaking to many people and research we managed to get a spot for our son. We are about to finalise a rental apartment as well by this weekend.

Few things to do when you get here:
1. Get a cell phone
2. Open Bank Account
3. Apply for TFN (Tax File Number)
4. Register for Medicare
5. Register for Centrelink, if you have a child as they pay almost 50% of the cost of daycare for Permanent residents and citizens.
6. Start applying for jobs, call recruiters and try to meet as many recruiters as possible as it increases your chance of getting a job.
7. Dress code for meetings, no matter recruiters or direct employers is Business Suit with a Tie. Dress well as people are particular about it.

I am still learning as I don't know anyone in Australia much and doing all on my own.

It's a wonderful place and we are loving it.


----------



## eva-aus1

Thats amazing start. can you share your profession or experience if you don't mind to tell ..?

Eva


rohit1_sharma said:


> Ok Guys, Just wanted to share with you all my update here in Sydney.
> 
> Made first entry on 26 August with my wife and 18 month old son. Contacted recruiters and started interviews. Once on ground, we got quite a good response from recruiters but definitely a lot of rejections as well. I appeared for 2 interviews and got through for a contract role to start from 10 September thats today and my wife got through a permanent role in her first interview. So within 10 days of being here we both secured jobs to start with. In the meanwhile the toughest of all was to get a daycare for a child as there is a long waiting, at times 2 years but fortunately after speaking to many people and research we managed to get a spot for our son. We are about to finalise a rental apartment as well by this weekend.
> 
> Few things to do when you get here:
> 1. Get a cell phone
> 2. Open Bank Account
> 3. Apply for TFN (Tax File Number)
> 4. Register for Medicare
> 5. Register for Centrelink, if you have a child as they pay almost 50% of the cost of daycare for Permanent residents and citizens.
> 6. Start applying for jobs, call recruiters and try to meet as many recruiters as possible as it increases your chance of getting a job.
> 7. Dress code for meetings, no matter recruiters or direct employers is Business Suit with a Tie. Dress well as people are particular about it.
> 
> I am still learning as I don't know anyone in Australia much and doing all on my own.
> 
> It's a wonderful place and we are loving it.


----------



## mah

sid4frnds said:


> Friends -
> 
> I couldn't be happier sharing that i got my direct grant today morning at 9.20 am. Grant was given by Brisbane GSM team 32. It took 2 months and 25 days for me. So i guess, they are sticking to 3 months timeline. Thanks to everyone here, for inputs to my questions, and being a party in this journey together.
> 
> Wishing everyone all the luck for speedy grants. God Bless !!!!!
> 
> Sid


Congratsss dear.


----------



## dextress

rohit1_sharma said:


> Ok Guys, Just wanted to share with you all my update here in Sydney.
> .......
> .......
> ........
> 
> It's a wonderful place and we are loving it.


Excellent. Thanks for sharing this. Please keep the forum updated. I am sure everyone here needs these kind of details.


----------



## ashwani.jagota

HI Guys,

My question might be silly, but still asking.. Tried calling +61131881, can not get through this number through my cell phone. Call drops after two beeps everytime. Any suggestions??


----------



## wish

dextress said:


> Hearty congrats and best wishes to everyone been granted! For now, I can only imagine how it must feel!


Bro ,

Me too same time line 
Co contacted 21 and submitted medical and pcc on 2Sep . After that no updates. Any idea how long does it take ?


----------



## deepali.pansare

rohit1_sharma said:


> Ok Guys, Just wanted to share with you all my update here in Sydney.
> 
> Made first entry on 26 August with my wife and 18 month old son. Contacted recruiters and started interviews. Once on ground, we got quite a good response from recruiters but definitely a lot of rejections as well. I appeared for 2 interviews and got through for a contract role to start from 10 September thats today and my wife got through a permanent role in her first interview. So within 10 days of being here we both secured jobs to start with. In the meanwhile the toughest of all was to get a daycare for a child as there is a long waiting, at times 2 years but fortunately after speaking to many people and research we managed to get a spot for our son. We are about to finalise a rental apartment as well by this weekend.
> 
> Few things to do when you get here:
> 1. Get a cell phone
> 2. Open Bank Account
> 3. Apply for TFN (Tax File Number)
> 4. Register for Medicare
> 5. Register for Centrelink, if you have a chiled as they pay almost 50% of the cost of daycare for Permanent residents and citizens.
> 6. Start applying for jobs, call recruiters and try to meet as many recruiters as possible as it increases your chance of getting a job.
> 7. Dress code for meetings, no matter recruiters or direct employers is Business Suit with a Tie. Dress well as people are particular about it.
> 
> I am still learning as I don't know anyone in Australia much and doing all on my own.
> 
> It's a wonderful place and we are loving it.


Thank you rohit1_sharma for sharing information..that's very encouraging. All the very best to you. Which field do you work on?


----------



## mansha

rohit1_sharma said:


> Ok Guys, Just wanted to share with you all my update here in Sydney.
> 
> Made first entry on 26 August with my wife and 18 month old son. Contacted recruiters and started interviews. Once on ground, we got quite a good response from recruiters but definitely a lot of rejections as well. I appeared for 2 interviews and got through for a contract role to start from 10 September thats today and my wife got through a permanent role in her first interview. So within 10 days of being here we both secured jobs to start with. In the meanwhile the toughest of all was to get a daycare for a child as there is a long waiting, at times 2 years but fortunately after speaking to many people and research we managed to get a spot for our son. We are about to finalise a rental apartment as well by this weekend.
> 
> Few things to do when you get here:
> 1. Get a cell phone
> 2. Open Bank Account
> 3. Apply for TFN (Tax File Number)
> 4. Register for Medicare
> 5. Register for Centrelink, if you have a child as they pay almost 50% of the cost of daycare for Permanent residents and citizens.
> 6. Start applying for jobs, call recruiters and try to meet as many recruiters as possible as it increases your chance of getting a job.
> 7. Dress code for meetings, no matter recruiters or direct employers is Business Suit with a Tie. Dress well as people are particular about it.
> 
> I am still learning as I don't know anyone in Australia much and doing all on my own.
> 
> It's a wonderful place and we are loving it.


Thats terrific!! Please share your profession and tips for job hunt as well


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

Hi Friends,
Can any 1 please share the link or page on DIAC website where it is mentioned that unskilled and skilled Employment should be partitioned in EOI as relevant and non relevant.


----------



## mujeeb246

Hi everyone.
I applied for 189 visa this morning. 
In my application I have my wife as non migrating dependant.
Should I get her PCC and medical done as well and upload in the links provided. Thanks for any help from you.


----------



## mah

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I applied for 189 visa this morning.
> In my application I have my wife as non migrating dependant.
> Should I get her PCC and medical done as well and upload in the links provided. Thanks for any help from you.



Always good to upload PCC and medical in advance


----------



## TheExpatriate

mah said:


> Always good to upload PCC and medical in advance


Nope. it could shorten your period before first entry SIGNIFICANTLY


----------



## mah

TheExpatriate said:


> Nope. it could shorten your period before first entry SIGNIFICANTLY


On the other hand, will prolong the processing time if you upload on CO request


----------



## maq_qatar

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Hi Friends,
> Can any 1 please share the link or page on DIAC website where it is mentioned that unskilled and skilled Employment should be partitioned in EOI as relevant and non relevant.


Thats the reason they gave option to select as relevant and non relevant otherwise no need for this selection.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

rohit1_sharma said:


> Ok Guys, Just wanted to share with you all my update here in Sydney.
> 
> Made first entry on 26 August with my wife and 18 month old son. Contacted recruiters and started interviews. Once on ground, we got quite a good response from recruiters but definitely a lot of rejections as well. I appeared for 2 interviews and got through for a contract role to start from 10 September thats today and my wife got through a permanent role in her first interview. So within 10 days of being here we both secured jobs to start with. In the meanwhile the toughest of all was to get a daycare for a child as there is a long waiting, at times 2 years but fortunately after speaking to many people and research we managed to get a spot for our son. We are about to finalise a rental apartment as well by this weekend.
> 
> Few things to do when you get here:
> 1. Get a cell phone
> 2. Open Bank Account
> 3. Apply for TFN (Tax File Number)
> 4. Register for Medicare
> 5. Register for Centrelink, if you have a child as they pay almost 50% of the cost of daycare for Permanent residents and citizens.
> 6. Start applying for jobs, call recruiters and try to meet as many recruiters as possible as it increases your chance of getting a job.
> 7. Dress code for meetings, no matter recruiters or direct employers is Business Suit with a Tie. Dress well as people are particular about it.
> 
> I am still learning as I don't know anyone in Australia much and doing all on my own.
> 
> It's a wonderful place and we are loving it.


Congrats....We really required such review about oz, thanks rohit for sharing information with us.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

mah said:


> On the other hand, will prolong the processing time if you upload on CO request


depends on ur preference. If you want to save a few weeks, yes front load them, but if you want flexibility in your FED, then do them when requested only.


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

maq_qatar said:


> Thats the reason they gave option to select as relevant and non relevant otherwise no need for this selection.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum




Thanks maq_qatar.. thanks for your reply.

i wanna ask 2 more questions :

1. My Role changed within same company and ACS shows experience till jan 2014 only.. (As it seems even u have a long gap from ACS till EOI submission..So did u face similar situation or any opinion you hold on same..) ??

2. how to divide dates in EOI (for relevant and irrelevant) and do we need to mention all roles in EOI for same company ..

As already if i have to divide in relevant and irrelevant .. i will have to do it in 3 rows.. and if i divide by role within same company ..then it will be 4 rows..(total i worked in 2 companies) ..please provide some opinion on this scenario ??


----------



## TheExpatriate

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Thanks maq_qatar.. thanks for your reply.
> 
> i wanna ask 2 more questions :
> 
> 1. My Role changed within same company and ACS shows experience till jan 2014 only.. (As it seems even u have a long gap from ACS till EOI submission..So did u face similar situation or any opinion you hold on same..) ??
> 
> 2. how to divide dates in EOI (for relevant and irrelevant) and do we need to mention all roles in EOI for same company ..
> 
> As already if i have to divide in relevant and irrelevant .. i will have to do it in 3 rows.. and if i divide by role within same company ..then it will be 4 rows..(total i worked in 2 companies) ..please provide some opinion on this scenario ??


2- Yes write them in separate rows.


----------



## mujeeb246

mah said:


> Always good to upload PCC and medical in advance


Sorry to be thick.
My wife is a NON MIGRATING dependent in the application.
Would you still want me to get my wife's PCC and medical uploaded along with my docs.

Kind regards

P.s apologies for using uppercase in my msg


----------



## amitferns

rohit1_sharma said:


> Ok Guys, Just wanted to share with you all my update here in Sydney.
> 
> Made first entry on 26 August with my wife and 18 month old son. Contacted recruiters and started interviews. Once on ground, we got quite a good response from recruiters but definitely a lot of rejections as well. I appeared for 2 interviews and got through for a contract role to start from 10 September thats today and my wife got through a permanent role in her first interview. So within 10 days of being here we both secured jobs to start with. In the meanwhile the toughest of all was to get a daycare for a child as there is a long waiting, at times 2 years but fortunately after speaking to many people and research we managed to get a spot for our son. We are about to finalise a rental apartment as well by this weekend.
> 
> Few things to do when you get here:
> 1. Get a cell phone
> 2. Open Bank Account
> 3. Apply for TFN (Tax File Number)
> 4. Register for Medicare
> 5. Register for Centrelink, if you have a child as they pay almost 50% of the cost of daycare for Permanent residents and citizens.
> 6. Start applying for jobs, call recruiters and try to meet as many recruiters as possible as it increases your chance of getting a job.
> 7. Dress code for meetings, no matter recruiters or direct employers is Business Suit with a Tie. Dress well as people are particular about it.
> 
> I am still learning as I don't know anyone in Australia much and doing all on my own.
> 
> It's a wonderful place and we are loving it.


Fantastic news Rohit. We share the same Anzco. Lets hope we cross paths.


----------



## TheExpatriate

mujeeb246 said:


> Sorry to be thick.
> My wife is a NON MIGRATING dependent in the application.
> Would you still want me to get my wife's PCC and medical uploaded along with my docs.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> P.s apologies for using uppercase in my msg


yes sir ...... any dependant migrating or not needs to clear medicals and all adults need to provide PCCs

and off-topic, if you plan later on to take your wife with you, it's 10 times better to include her as migrating NOW. Spouse visa is more costly, takes a long time to process, and cannot be processed until you are actually living in Australia, and during processing you will have to live apart for quite some time.


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

TheExpatriate said:


> 2- Yes write them in separate rows.


Thanks TheExpatriate

You are a gem to this forum..  Likes say so..

specifically you mean to say 4 rows...mentioning proper duration..for each role .


----------



## maq_qatar

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Thanks maq_qatar.. thanks for your reply.
> 
> i wanna ask 2 more questions :
> 
> 1. My Role changed within same company and ACS shows experience till jan 2014 only.. (As it seems even u have a long gap from ACS till EOI submission..So did u face similar situation or any opinion you hold on same..) ??
> 
> 2. how to divide dates in EOI (for relevant and irrelevant) and do we need to mention all roles in EOI for same company ..
> 
> As already if i have to divide in relevant and irrelevant .. i will have to do it in 3 rows.. and if i divide by role within same company ..then it will be 4 rows..(total i worked in 2 companies) ..please provide some opinion on this scenario ??


I was in same company with same role no change happened and on acs date i already had 8+ exp so does not matter later exp.

For same company no need to divide but i as per my understanding if your role changed after acs and you are claiming for point you need reassessment. Hope other folks with similer case can help you.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mujeeb246

TheExpatriate said:


> yes sir ...... any dependant migrating or not needs to clear medicals and all adults need to provide PCCs
> 
> and off-topic, if you plan later on to take your wife with you, it's 10 times better to include her as migrating NOW. Spouse visa is more costly, takes a long time to process, and cannot be processed until you are actually living in Australia, and during processing you will have to live apart for quite some time.


Thanks a tonne for the response.

Yes I understand about spouse visa and I will look at options to add her. Thanks.

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Thanks TheExpatriate
> 
> You are a gem to this forum..  Likes say so..
> 
> specifically you mean to say 4 rows...mentioning proper duration..for each role .


Thanks. I am flattered. 

yes, let's say for example you worked 2008 to 2014 in two companies, and was partially assessed in each, then it is 

2008 to 2010 Company X Role 1, Relevant
2010 to 2011 Company X Role 2, Irrelevant
2011 to 2012 Company Y Role 1, Relevant
2012 to 2014 Company Y Role 2, Irrelevant

It also applies to the 2 year deduction by ACS, so if the same role was accepted, but two years were knocked off, this is how to represent it

Company X, 2008 to 2010, Role Y, Irrelevant
Company X, 2010 to 2014, Role Y, Relevant 

So same role, same company, but it straddles the date where ACS has said you started to meet skills requirement



mujeeb246 said:


> Thanks a tonne for the response.
> 
> Yes I understand about spouse visa and I will look at options to add her. Thanks.
> 
> Regards


Most welcomed


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

Well maq qatar .. thanks mate..

i was filing an EOI and there i read that natural career progressions are considered for claiming points.. if thats the case .. then why is it mentioned ..

*Skilled employment can also be in a closely related occupation. Any period of employment in a closely related occupation must be undertaken at the relevant skilll level of the nominated occupation. This means employment that the client claims to be 'closely related' to the nominated occupation must be:

1. in the same australian and new zealand standard classification of occupations(ANZSCO) unit group, or
2. consistent with a plausible career advancement pathway*.

Logical purpose of above statement in EOI :Seems as if it is for those whose role has chanegd in same company post ACS and pre EOI submission and a person wants to claim points for it.


----------



## TheExpatriate

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Well maq qatar .. thanks mate..
> 
> i was filing an EOI and there i read that natural career progressions are considered for claiming points.. if thats the case .. then why is it mentioned ..
> 
> *Skilled employment can also be in a closely related occupation. Any period of employment in a closely related occupation must be undertaken at the relevant skilll level of the nominated occupation. This means employment that the client claims to be 'closely related' to the nominated occupation must be:
> 
> 1. in the same australian and new zealand standard classification of occupations(ANZSCO) unit group, or
> 2. consistent with a plausible career advancement pathway*.
> 
> Logical purpose of above statement in EOI :Seems as if it is for those whose role has chanegd in same company post ACS and pre EOI submission and a person wants to claim points for it.



well tread carefully here. This is for instance if you are a Systems Administrator and became a Senior System Administrator or a Lead or a Manager, but if you switched for instance from System Administrator to Software Developer, this is not a natural progression. This is merely for vertical moves, not lateral moves


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks. I am flattered.
> 
> yes, let's say for example you worked 2008 to 2014 in two companies, and was partially assessed in each, then it is
> 
> 2008 to 2010 Company X Role 1, Relevant
> 2010 to 2011 Company X Role 2, Irrelevant
> 2011 to 2012 Company Y Role 1, Relevant
> 2012 to 2014 Company Y Role 2, Irrelevant
> 
> It also applies to the 2 year deduction by ACS, so if the same role was accepted, but two years were knocked off, this is how to represent it
> 
> Company X, 2008 to 2010, Role Y, Irrelevant
> Company X, 2010 to 2014, Role Y, Relevant
> 
> So same role, same company, but it straddles the date where ACS has said you started to meet skills requirement
> 
> 
> 
> Most welcomed



1 more point expatriate 

basically i will file my EOI like this

Aug 2009 to Feb 2010 Company X Role 1, IRRelevant (ACS done)
Feb 2010 to Aug 2011 Company Y Role 2, Irrelevant (ACS done)
Aug 2011 to Apr 2014 Company Y Role 2, Relevant(ACS result came in jan 2014)
Apr 2014 to Aug 2014 Company Y Role 3, Relevant(after ACS)(need to claim)

I read on EOI website during EOI fill up 

*Skilled employment can also be in a closely related occupation. Any period of employment in a closely related occupation must be undertaken at the relevant skilll level of the nominated occupation. This means employment that the client claims to be 'closely related' to the nominated occupation must be:

1. in the same australian and new zealand standard classification of occupations(ANZSCO) unit group, or
2. consistent with a plausible career advancement pathway.

Logical purpose of above statement in EOI :Seems as if it is for those whose role has chanegd in same company post ACS and pre EOI submission and a person wants to claim points for it. *


----------



## TheExpatriate

JattFightingDestiny said:


> 1 more point expatriate
> 
> basically i will file my EOI like this
> 
> Aug 2009 to Feb 2010 Company X Role 1, IRRelevant (ACS done)
> Feb 2010 to Aug 2011 Company Y Role 2, Irrelevant (ACS done)
> Aug 2011 to Apr 2014 Company Y Role 2, Relevant(ACS result came in jan 2014)
> Apr 2014 to Aug 2014 Company Y Role 3, Relevant(after ACS)(need to claim)
> 
> I read on EOI website during EOI fill up
> 
> *Skilled employment can also be in a closely related occupation. Any period of employment in a closely related occupation must be undertaken at the relevant skilll level of the nominated occupation. This means employment that the client claims to be 'closely related' to the nominated occupation must be:
> 
> 1. in the same australian and new zealand standard classification of occupations(ANZSCO) unit group, or
> 2. consistent with a plausible career advancement pathway.
> 
> Logical purpose of above statement in EOI :Seems as if it is for those whose role has chanegd in same company post ACS and pre EOI submission and a person wants to claim points for it. *


read my comment above



> well tread carefully here. This is for instance if you are a Systems Administrator and became a Senior System Administrator or a Lead or a Manager, but if you switched for instance from System Administrator to Software Developer, this is not a natural progression. This is merely for vertical moves, not lateral moves


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

TheExpatriate said:


> well tread carefully here. This is for instance if you are a Systems Administrator and became a Senior System Administrator or a Lead or a Manager, but if you switched for instance from System Administrator to Software Developer, this is not a natural progression. This is merely for vertical moves, not lateral moves


I have read carefull expatriate .. what you are saying is the 2 point out of these 2 points (career advancement)

But read point 1 also (it is described in detail in EOI with example)

It says: same unit group and if we understand unit groups then those are 4 digit for eg. software engineer 261313 and test engineer 261314 fall under same UNIT group 2613.. and hence such a progression can be included.. as per point 1 explained in EOI .. this seems to be a outcome..


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

Yes expatriate in detail point 1 in same ANZSCO unit group...

this is mentioned:

*Generally, all unit groups are at one skill level. For example, if an applicant's nominated occupation is Analyst Programmer(261311) the applicant can include skilled employment in occupations withins same unit group even if the occupation is not on the same skilled occupation list, for the purpose of points..*

WhAT DO U INFER FROM bOLD LINES??


----------



## TheExpatriate

JattFightingDestiny said:


> I have read carefull expatriate .. what you are saying is the 2 point out of these 2 points (career advancement)
> 
> But read point 1 also (it is described in detail in EOI with example)
> 
> It says: same unit group and if we understand unit groups then those are 4 digit for eg. software engineer 261313 and test engineer 261314 fall under same UNIT group 2613.. and hence such a progression can be included.. as per point 1 explained in EOI .. this seems to be a outcome..


Being in the same unit group doesn't automatically mean closely related, otherwise they wouldn't have separate ANZSCO codes ......


----------



## TheExpatriate

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Yes expatriate in detail point 1 in same ANZSCO unit group...
> 
> this is mentioned:
> 
> *Generally, all unit groups are at one skill level. For example, if an applicant's nominated occupation is Analyst Programmer(261311) the applicant can include skilled employment in occupations withins same unit group even if the occupation is not on the same skilled occupation list, for the purpose of points..*
> 
> WhAT DO U INFER FROM bOLD LINES??


I infer as I said, moving up from Software tester to Senior Software Tester, Testing Lead, Testing Manager, QA Manager ...etc., otherwise you cannot claim a lateral move as closely related


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

TheExpatriate said:


> I infer as I said, moving up from Software tester to Senior Software Tester, Testing Lead, Testing Manager, QA Manager ...etc., otherwise you cannot claim a lateral move as closely related



Thanks mate.. your responses have opened another window of possibilities in my mind..

your experience definately speaks better..

1 advise and a question is in my mind before i proceed..

*name of designation matters or Responsibilities carried out..

For eg.. for 1st 2.5 years claimed i have role of System Engineer and 0.5 of Test Engineer (post ACS)and i get it written on affidavit or Reference letter from managers(as our company dosent provide on company letter head) that my responsibilities of System Engineer are 5 and test Engineer are 7 (including 5 of System Engineer) and also that i got promoted to test Engineer.. Will that work,,*

I have seen cases where designation is Software Automation tester and got assesment done under 261313. 

Read on immi website document checklist 189

Experience letter.. 

*•the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the duties undertaken and the salary earned - positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts clerk); and *


----------



## lakki_e

Thank you Deepali for giving us hope.


----------



## TheExpatriate

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Thanks mate.. your responses have opened another window of possibilities in my mind.. your experience definately speaks better.. 1 advise and a question is in my mind before i proceed.. name of designation matters or Responsibilities carried out.. For eg.. for 1st 2.5 years claimed i have role of System Engineer and 0.5 of Test Engineer (post ACS)and i get it written on affidavit or Reference letter from managers(as our company dosent provide on company letter head) that my responsibilities of System Engineer are 5 and test Engineer are 7 (including 5 of System Engineer) and also that i got promoted to test Engineer.. Will that work,, I have seen cases where designation is Software Automation tester and got assesment done under 261313. Read on immi website document checklist 189 Experience letter.. &#149;the letter should indicate the exact period of employment (including whether permanent or temporary, full or part-time), position(s) held, the duties undertaken and the salary earned - positions should not be described by generic titles (eg. research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (eg. research chemist, accounts clerk); and


Can u post the periods assessed and non-assessed to make it easier for me to capture the image


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

rohit1_sharma said:


> Ok Guys, Just wanted to share with you all my update here in Sydney.
> 
> Made first entry on 26 August with my wife and 18 month old son. Contacted recruiters and started interviews. Once on ground, we got quite a good response from recruiters but definitely a lot of rejections as well. I appeared for 2 interviews and got through for a contract role to start from 10 September thats today and my wife got through a permanent role in her first interview. So within 10 days of being here we both secured jobs to start with. In the meanwhile the toughest of all was to get a daycare for a child as there is a long waiting, at times 2 years but fortunately after speaking to many people and research we managed to get a spot for our son. We are about to finalise a rental apartment as well by this weekend.
> 
> Few things to do when you get here:
> 1. Get a cell phone
> 2. Open Bank Account
> 3. Apply for TFN (Tax File Number)
> 4. Register for Medicare
> 5. Register for Centrelink, if you have a child as they pay almost 50% of the cost of daycare for Permanent residents and citizens.
> 6. Start applying for jobs, call recruiters and try to meet as many recruiters as possible as it increases your chance of getting a job.
> 7. Dress code for meetings, no matter recruiters or direct employers is Business Suit with a Tie. Dress well as people are particular about it.
> 
> I am still learning as I don't know anyone in Australia much and doing all on my own.
> 
> It's a wonderful place and we are loving it.


Oh man... what an encouraging news this is for everyone... I would have almost missed the post but I found it while searching for 'job after PR' 

So happy for you, Wish you all the very best and have a great time ahead.... ! 

Keep in touch


----------



## vdewan

*Old passport lost... Medical exam*

Hi friends,
I am new to this forum but was silently following up timelines and queries posted by the members. 
Today I am in a soup and need guidance and advise from the senior folks/ or anyother unfortunate member with the same experience.
We are currently residing in US & applied for 189 visa (65 points 261313 code) on Aug 12 my wife being the primary applicant.
Usually I have the habit of completing things at the last moment but don't know why I was a little proactive this time and guess that screwed me . Jokes apart, I applied for PCC India at Indian Consulate, Washington for both of us. My wife's passport was lost by Fedex in transit. This happened on July 28. Fedex tried to locate the package but......

My agent advised us to lodge the visa application with old passport details & fill change of circumstances form latter, as the last date was nearing. we submitted the application on Aug 12.
Now we are trying to generate the HAP Ids for my wife which is getting generated with old passport number. 
We received new passport today ( Sept 10) and would like to know, is there an option to change passport number in our medical application after HAP ID is generated and before we take the medical exam or shall we go ahead for medical exam with old details & add new passport number after medical exam is completed ( as advised by the agent).
I will apply for my wife's PCC (India) again with new passport number.

Please advise and Thanks in advance!


----------



## lakki_e

Hi Rohit,

Congratulations!!!!!!!You guys rocked. Its amazing that you were able to sort out all the things with in a week's time.

Could you please provide us more information on which field you both are working.

How did you reach out to recruiters
How you managed to get day care.

Lakki


----------



## amitferns

maq_qatar said:


> I was in same company with same role no change happened and on acs date i already had 8+ exp so does not matter later exp.
> 
> For same company no need to divide but i as per my understanding if your role changed after acs and you are claiming for point you need reassessment. Hope other folks with similer case can help you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Is it a role change or designation change because of promotion


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

vdewan said:


> Hi friends,
> I am new to this forum but was silently following up timelines and queries posted by the members.
> Today I am in a soup and need guidance and advise from the senior folks/ or anyother unfortunate member with the same experience.
> We are currently residing in US & applied for 189 visa (65 points 261313 code) on Aug 12 my wife being the primary applicant.
> Usually I have the habit of completing things at the last moment but don't know why I was a little proactive this time and guess that screwed me . Jokes apart, I applied for PCC India at Indian Consulate, Washington for both of us. My wife's passport was lost by Fedex in transit. This happened on July 28. Fedex tried to locate the package but......
> 
> My agent advised us to lodge the visa application with old passport details & fill change of circumstances form latter, as the last date was nearing. we submitted the application on Aug 12.
> Now we are trying to generate the HAP Ids for my wife which is getting generated with old passport number.
> We received new passport today ( Sept 10) and would like to know, is there an option to change passport number in our medical application after HAP ID is generated and before we take the medical exam or shall we go ahead for medical exam with old details & add new passport number after medical exam is completed ( as advised by the agent).
> I will apply for my wife's PCC (India) again with new passport number.
> 
> Please advise and Thanks in advance!


Hi, 

The symptoms you feared to be of bird flu are of common cold. Don't worry.. Jokes apart..  

Firstly you need to upload form 929 & color scans of new passport and you need to carry new passport for conducting medicals. The doctor who will conduct your exams will get the new passport scanned and upload on DIBP servers.

Hope this will put you at ease. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## vdewan

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi,
> 
> The symptoms you feared to be of bird flu are of common cold. Don't worry.. Jokes apart..
> 
> Firstly you need to upload form 929 & color scans of new passport and you need to carry new passport for conducting medicals. The doctor who will conduct your exams will get the new passport scanned and upload on DIBP servers.
> 
> Hope this will put you at ease.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Deep


Thanks Deep!
I always knew it was cold and had medicine as well, but was not sure whether to take empty stomach or with food or anyways 

So, it does not matter when I generate HAP Id. I should update the new details in my visa account before the medical exam is conducted... Right?


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

Hello Guys,

How to contact DIBP before any CO is assigned? Is there any e-mail address? My application was received by GSM Adelaide.

I have just renewed my passport, so passport No. has been changed. I filled up Form 929 and uploaded it to immi account, but 15 days have passed but the status still shows "required", not like the other docs which shows "received" and which I uploaded immediately after lodging my VISA (Dated 05/08/14).

So will it be wise to contact DIBP or should I just wait?


----------



## TeamRanger

While filling the eVisa, under the section 'Other Passport' : Does this applicant have other current passport? 
I have added my old passport which was cancelled. Hope this is correct.


----------



## TheExpatriate

TeamRanger said:


> While filling the eVisa, under the section 'Other Passport' : Does this applicant have other current passport?
> I have added my old passport which was cancelled. Hope this is correct.


No it's wrong. This is for having another CURRENT a.k.a valid passport.


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

TeamRanger said:


> While filling the eVisa, under the section 'Other Passport' : Does this applicant have other current passport?
> I have added my old passport which was cancelled. Hope this is correct.


Thanks TeamRanger,

But my passport was renewed after I lodged my VISA. At the time of lodgement I had only one passport.


----------



## dextress

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Thanks TeamRanger,
> 
> But my passport was renewed after I lodged my VISA. At the time of lodgement I had only one passport.


You put the details of your old passport in questions:
12: Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents
(including expired, lost or stolen documents)?
13: What happened to this document (Tick one only)
14: Do you have, or remember, any of the document details?

That's what I did and I think you should do the same (though my passport details didn't change after lodging VISA).

Hope this helped.


----------



## dextress

wish said:


> Bro ,
> 
> Me too same time line
> Co contacted 21 and submitted medical and pcc on 2Sep . After that no updates. Any idea how long does it take ?


Following the timelines of lucky ones here on this forum, my calculated average is 3 months after visa application. So we are due anyday. :fingerscrossed: may be tomorrow


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

dextress said:


> You put the details of your old passport in questions:
> 12: Have you ever had any previous passports or travel documents
> (including expired, lost or stolen documents)?
> 13: What happened to this document (Tick one only)
> 14: Do you have, or remember, any of the document details?
> 
> That's what I did and I think you should do the same (though my passport details didn't change after lodging VISA).
> 
> 
> Hope this helped.


Thanks dextress,

Yes, this is ofcourse you are talking about form 929, I already fiiled and uploaded it 2 weeks ago, but in the immi account the status is showing "required" but not "received". Now should I contact DIBP or wait another few days?


----------



## TeamRanger

TheExpatriate said:


> No it's wrong. This is for having another CURRENT a.k.a valid passport.


Thanks, as I see I need to mention about my old passport only in Form-80 then.


----------



## TeamRanger

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Thanks TeamRanger, But my passport was renewed after I lodged my VISA. At the time of lodgement I had only one passport.



No this is not in response to your question. I had a query on my own


----------



## dextress

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Thanks dextress,
> 
> Yes, this is ofcourse you are talking about form 929, I already fiiled and uploaded it 2 weeks ago, but in the immi account the status is showing "required" but not "received". Now should I contact DIBP or wait another few days?


Same is with me. 
Under "Next Steps", my Form 80 is showing as "02/09/2014	Required". 
But in "Attachments provided" its "02/09/2014" under "Date Received".
"Health, Evidence of" is "Requested" under Next Steps, but down below it says "Health has been finalised for this person".

I don't think status is reflected correctly here. Nevertheless, I sent an email yesterday to CO attaching the Form 80. 
A couple of members here have reported that when they called CO and checked for "Required" documents, they came to know that CO has actually received the docs and the system is not reflecting it correctly. I hope that is the case with us too.


----------



## amitferns

dextress said:


> Same is with me.
> Under "Next Steps", my Form 80 is showing as "02/09/2014	Required".
> But in "Attachments provided" its "02/09/2014" under "Date Received".
> "Health, Evidence of" is "Requested" under Next Steps, but down below it says "Health has been finalised for this person".
> 
> I don't think status is reflected correctly here. Nevertheless, I sent an email yesterday to CO attaching the Form 80.
> A couple of members here have reported that when they called CO and checked for "Required" documents, they came to know that CO has actually received the docs and the system is not reflecting it correctly. I hope that is the case with us too.


I had this issue. I called dibp and they confirmed its a system issue. They had received my documents. She put a note as well in my application to notify CO about the docs. I would advice you to call CO to confirm.


----------



## amitferns

dextress said:


> Same is with me.
> Under "Next Steps", my Form 80 is showing as "02/09/2014	Required".
> But in "Attachments provided" its "02/09/2014" under "Date Received".
> "Health, Evidence of" is "Requested" under Next Steps, but down below it says "Health has been finalised for this person".
> 
> I don't think status is reflected correctly here. Nevertheless, I sent an email yesterday to CO attaching the Form 80.
> A couple of members here have reported that when they called CO and checked for "Required" documents, they came to know that CO has actually received the docs and the system is not reflecting it correctly. I hope that is the case with us too.


The health evidence remains requested. Ignore it.


----------



## taniska

Have one doubt on form 1022.

Only my location is changing and not my dependents who are added in the application. Hope I should specify that explicitly in section 14 "details of changes". Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## venus9

*Direct Grant!!*

Mates,

With God's grace, we got the grant letter this morning at 11 a.m Sydney time! More than anything else it was a huge relief after a grueling wait!!

This forum has been a great source of information and exchange of views that kept us going through this arduous wait! At times our patience was tested to our limits but we just hung on - credit to the wonderful members on this forum!

I was looking out for the grants of Amit, Arun, Eva, Sid, idad, Shibu as all of submitted our applications around the same time. We took great heart from your progress!

Eva, jimmy, australiadream and others waiting for your grants! Just hang in there mates- it is just a matter of time.

Eva - Pls call your CO and that should get your case concluded.

I'm updating my signature with all the relevant information for everyone following this forum closely.

I hope to cross paths with you all and if anybody is planning to come to SYD do PM me and I can help with my experience here.

All the best mates!

Cheers


----------



## dextress

venus9 said:


> Mates,
> 
> With God's grace, we got the grant letter this morning at 11 a.m Sydney time! More than anything else it was a huge relief after a grueling wait!!
> 
> This forum has been a great source of information and exchange of views that kept us going through this arduous wait! At times our patience was tested to our limits but we just hung on - credit to the wonderful members on this forum!
> 
> I was looking out for the grants of Amit, Arun, Eva, Sid, idad, Shibu as all of submitted our applications around the same time. We took great heart from your progress!
> 
> Eva, jimmy, australiadream and others waiting for your grants! Just hang in there mates- it is just a matter of time.
> 
> Eva - Pls call your CO and that should get your case concluded.
> 
> I'm updating my signature with all the relevant information for everyone following this forum closely.
> 
> I hope to cross paths with you all and if anybody is planning to come to SYD do PM me and I can help with my experience here.
> 
> All the best mates!
> 
> Cheers


Wow! Congrats mate! Hope this turns out just the way you planned/dreamed . What's your job status though? Been able to land something so far? I read there are quite a few approaches for the same. What's yours? 
All the best and i'd surely be in touch. 
Congrats once again.


----------



## Zabeen

Hi All,

I am new to this thread...what is the timeline required of getting 189 visa now?

Thanks,

Zabeen


----------



## deepeshneo007

Hi,

I called up the Brisbane number today and got to know that a CO has still not be assigned to me. I lodged an application on 25 Jun 2014, is that normal? Experts ,please comment? What should i do now, dont think much i can do

Also one more thing i noticed is the lady could not find my application using TRN number, my name/dob on multiple tries. Finally when i gave her the File number, she gave me the info. Wondering whats can be issue there?

Thanks,
Deepesh


----------



## deepeshneo007

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread...what is the timeline required of getting 189 visa now?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Zabeen


3 months should be minimum expected


----------



## deepeshneo007

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called up the Brisbane number today and got to know that a CO has still not be assigned to me. I lodged an application on 25 Jun 2014, is that normal? Experts ,please comment? What should i do now, dont think much i can do
> 
> Also one more thing i noticed is the lady could not find my application using TRN number, my name/dob on multiple tries. Finally when i gave her the File number, she gave me the info. Wondering whats can be issue there?
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepesh


Seniors ... please help :wave:


----------



## padmakarrao

venus9 said:


> Mates,
> 
> With God's grace, we got the grant letter this morning at 11 a.m Sydney time! More than anything else it was a huge relief after a grueling wait!!
> 
> This forum has been a great source of information and exchange of views that kept us going through this arduous wait! At times our patience was tested to our limits but we just hung on - credit to the wonderful members on this forum!
> 
> I was looking out for the grants of Amit, Arun, Eva, Sid, idad, Shibu as all of submitted our applications around the same time. We took great heart from your progress!
> 
> Eva, jimmy, australiadream and others waiting for your grants! Just hang in there mates- it is just a matter of time.
> 
> Eva - Pls call your CO and that should get your case concluded.
> 
> I'm updating my signature with all the relevant information for everyone following this forum closely.
> 
> I hope to cross paths with you all and if anybody is planning to come to SYD do PM me and I can help with my experience here.
> 
> All the best mates!
> 
> Cheers


Congrats, can feel the relief you got from the mail you have written.

Best wishes for a great future.


----------



## Crucibond

Called up GSM Brisbane and this is what the person informed me. MY Application is decision ready. But unfortunately, I am an onshore applicant with an existing visa, they need to "merge" my two visa into one. To do this there is a backlog of two weeks and should get my decision once this "merging" has occurred. 

I believe when he said the applications need to mergerd, i take it as the visa is decison ready to be approved.!!! only a week or two more!!!! Hooo HOOO


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

deepeshneo007 said:


> Seniors ... please help :wave:


Probably she missed a digit or so in hearing something.. try again after few days and speak to someone else.

anyways... it's their system and their problem which you should not worry about


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Marc283 said:


> Hoping fro some advise here.
> 
> I have currently submitted my application visa 189 and included my mother-in-law as a dependant as she lives with me and we would like to have her with us in Ausktralia. She is on her own and is essentially dependent on us.
> 
> During the medical examination, there may be an issue with my mother-in-law being able to pass the health requirements.
> 
> Can I now apply for my mother-in-law to be withdrawn from my application? We will make alternative arrangements for her to remain in our home country.
> 
> How do I withdraw a dependent from an application. And can I do it due to medical grounds?
> 
> Thank you.



I think you won't get the refund now for the submitted Visa fees.

And if you are able to get the PR for her, let it be... you never know about future.... 

There is an option to withdraw the compelte application so I believe there should be an option to withdraw an individual too...


----------



## venus9

dextress said:


> Wow! Congrats mate! Hope this turns out just the way you planned/dreamed . What's your job status though? Been able to land something so far? I read there are quite a few approaches for the same. What's yours?
> All the best and i'd surely be in touch.
> Congrats once again.


Thanks mate! I'm an onshore applicant and was on a work visa (till this morning) 
I've not directly explored the job market but know from friends how it works here. Being on the ground is crucial unless you land a job with an Indian company willing to hire for a position in Oz.

I can provide a few pointers closer to your arrival here.

I see from your signature that you have submitted all the documents requested by your CO. If so call the CO to check your status. This can speed up your process.

All the best

Cheers


----------



## venus9

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats, can feel the relief you got from the mail you have written.
> 
> Best wishes for a great future.


Thanks mate! You bet it was a relief!!
All the best with your application.

Cheers


----------



## venus9

taniska said:


> Have one doubt on form 1022.
> 
> Only my location is changing and not my dependents who are added in the application. Hope I should specify that explicitly in section 14 "details of changes". Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Taniska,

What are you using this form for? For your EOI or VISA application?

Cheers


----------



## Subaraj

*189 visa lodged on September 2014 gang, please share timelines and details*

Hi all, 

Just starting this thread to share any comments, clarifications, deadlines, CO allocations and to share the successes...

Keep you all posted


----------



## srimalsdk

Hi friends,
its a fantastic moment... here it is the GRANT for me.. yesterday i called DIBP for the first time and today i received the golden mail.. so, happy and it's time to throw partieeesss..!!! i want to thank for all supporters in this amazing forum, its really helpful to be updated to be in track about grant process..(even though i was a silent reader of all your valuable comments ;-) ) Wish you all the very best for all who got grants and others, hang on, be patience, your grants is around the corner, especially all June applicants may receive it sooner,,. thanks again for all guys and here is my time line for your reference. 

ANZSCO 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer) – 65 Points|| 189 Invitation: 23 June 2014 || 189 lodged: 24 June 2014 (all Docs front loaded within 2 weeks) || Direct Grant: 11 September 2014 (80 days)


----------



## jimmyhendrix

srimalsdk said:


> Hi friends,
> its a fantastic moment... here it is the GRANT for me.. yesterday i called DIBP for the first time and today i received the golden mail.. so, happy and it's time to throw partieeesss..!!! i want to thank for all supporters in this amazing forum, its really helpful to be updated to be in track about grant process..(even though i was a silent reader of all your valuable comments ;-) ) Wish you all the very best for all who got grants and others, hang on, be patience, your grants is around the corner, especially all June applicants may receive it sooner,,. thanks again for all guys and here is my time line for your reference.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer) – 65 Points|| 189 Invitation: 23 June 2014 || 189 lodged: 24 June 2014 (all Docs front loaded within 2 weeks) || Direct Grant: 11 September 2014 (80 days)


Congrats Mate!!! All The Best!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Marc283 said:


> Hoping fro some advise here.
> 
> I have currently submitted my application visa 189 and included my mother-in-law as a dependant as she lives with me and we would like to have her with us in Ausktralia. She is on her own and is essentially dependent on us.
> 
> During the medical examination, there may be an issue with my mother-in-law being able to pass the health requirements.
> 
> Can I now apply for my mother-in-law to be withdrawn from my application? We will make alternative arrangements for her to remain in our home country.
> 
> How do I withdraw a dependent from an application. And can I do it due to medical grounds?
> 
> Thank you.




She fails (or anyone on the application fails), all of you fail, and trying to withdraw a dependent on medical grounds will sound dodgy ....... 

If you have reasons to doubt her medical fitness and that she might not pass the test, I'd highly advise you to withdraw her now before you are asked to do medicals


----------



## padmakarrao

srimalsdk said:


> Hi friends,
> its a fantastic moment... here it is the GRANT for me.. yesterday i called DIBP for the first time and today i received the golden mail.. so, happy and it's time to throw partieeesss..!!! i want to thank for all supporters in this amazing forum, its really helpful to be updated to be in track about grant process..(even though i was a silent reader of all your valuable comments ;-) ) Wish you all the very best for all who got grants and others, hang on, be patience, your grants is around the corner, especially all June applicants may receive it sooner,,. thanks again for all guys and here is my time line for your reference.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer) – 65 Points|| 189 Invitation: 23 June 2014 || 189 lodged: 24 June 2014 (all Docs front loaded within 2 weeks) || Direct Grant: 11 September 2014 (80 days)


Congrats Dear, have a great party tonite.


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

TheExpatriate said:


> Can u post the periods assessed and non-assessed to make it easier for me to capture the image


Sure expatriate,

from 2009 august till 2013 sept Assessed by ACS
Result received jan 2014..

Role changed apr 2014

need to claim unassessed portion from sept 2013 till aug 2014

5 months in same role as assessed and 6 months in role change for same company..


----------



## TheExpatriate

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Sure expatriate,
> 
> from 2009 august till 2013 sept Assessed by ACS
> Result received jan 2014..
> 
> Role changed apr 2014
> 
> need to claim unassessed portion from sept 2013 till aug 2014
> 
> 5 months in same role as assessed and 6 months in role change for same company..



No. Can you please copy paste without any assumptions? I need it all including the qualifications part


----------



## bdapplicant

cpngrts. at which number you called?



srimalsdk said:


> Hi friends,
> its a fantastic moment... here it is the GRANT for me.. yesterday i called DIBP for the first time and today i received the golden mail.. so, happy and it's time to throw partieeesss..!!! i want to thank for all supporters in this amazing forum, its really helpful to be updated to be in track about grant process..(even though i was a silent reader of all your valuable comments ;-) ) Wish you all the very best for all who got grants and others, hang on, be patience, your grants is around the corner, especially all June applicants may receive it sooner,,. thanks again for all guys and here is my time line for your reference.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer) – 65 Points|| 189 Invitation: 23 June 2014 || 189 lodged: 24 June 2014 (all Docs front loaded within 2 weeks) || Direct Grant: 11 September 2014 (80 days)


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Hi seniors

Can you pls share the contact number for DIAC. I am not able to get through ±61131881. Pls help


----------



## Mike147

Hi guys,

I uploaded my last document, my PCC yesterday (10/09/2014).
So now that final wait begins...
I am hoping to receive my grant in just over a month.

To those who got grants, first of all Congrats!!
Secondly, please update the visa tracker:

tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## Jaya.H

Hi All,

Got my EOI Invitation and currently I'm collecting/scanning all required documents for applying Visa 189.

I've total of 10 years 9 months of Working Experience in Software industry. Additionally I also have around 2.5 years of other work experience (which is irrelevant to the skill I've applied and thus was not claimed). Hence I didn't mention my other experiences in the ACS and EOI. 

So far I think its fine.

But while filling Form 80 - Q20 "Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth" i have to mention each and every work experience, hence filled all details (I do have experience letters for all other jobs as well). Now the question is :
(A) Shall I mention against these jobs - "Irrelevant" and "No Claimed". So that CO doesn't get confused.

Secondly, when I have applied for ACS on 28 Jan 2014, I have given employment proofs till 31st Dec 2013. ACS have provided the approval on 7th April and have approved 10 years till Dec '13. 10 years is the max band in the point selection - so anyways any experience post this can't get me any extra points and hence no need to claim it. Now the query is :

(B) I have got promotion effective April 14. My designation has changed. As I'm not claiming this time period - shall I split the employment details into two. One, with the old designation and other with the new designation. And shall I highlight the last entry with "Not claimed".

(C) I have recently left the company and my relieving letter contains my new designation. In case for employment verification CO calls HR, they will mention my recent designation. Will it be an issue? Does the action on question (B) will take care of any confusion.

Looking forward to our guidance.

Thanks,
Jaya.H


----------



## TheExpatriate

Jaya.H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my EOI Invitation and currently I'm collecting/scanning all required documents for applying Visa 189.
> 
> I've total of 10 years 9 months of Working Experience in Software industry. Additionally I also have around 2.5 years of other work experience (which is irrelevant to the skill I've applied and thus was not claimed). Hence I didn't mention my other experiences in the ACS and EOI.
> 
> So far I think its fine.
> 
> But while filling Form 80 - Q20 "Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth" i have to mention each and every work experience, hence filled all details (I do have experience letters for all other jobs as well). Now the question is :
> (A) Shall I mention against these jobs - "Irrelevant" and "No Claimed". So that CO doesn't get confused.
> 
> Secondly, when I have applied for ACS on 28 Jan 2014, I have given employment proofs till 31st Dec 2013. ACS have provided the approval on 7th April and have approved 10 years till Dec '13. 10 years is the max band in the point selection - so anyways any experience post this can't get me any extra points and hence no need to claim it. Now the query is :
> 
> (B) I have got promotion effective April 14. My designation has changed. As I'm not claiming this time period - shall I split the employment details into two. One, with the old designation and other with the new designation. And shall I highlight the last entry with "Not claimed".
> 
> (C) I have recently left the company and my relieving letter contains my new designation. In case for employment verification CO calls HR, they will mention my recent designation. Will it be an issue? Does the action on question (B) will take care of any confusion.
> 
> Looking forward to our guidance.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jaya.H



A- No ...... Form 80 Employment information is for security and background screening not for points, but in the visa application, yes you have to mark it as not relevant

B- In the visa application, yes, in Form 80, No.

C- Check my answer above.


----------



## Jaya.H

Thanks TheExpatriate. Understood.


----------



## TheExpatriate

wish said:


> Guys guys.....
> 
> 
> i just checked my Immi account ..... its still showed " in progress" but when i went inside the application surprisingly i found that its granted straight to my name ....
> 
> I am confused....
> 
> pls advice... is it really a grand
> attached is the screenshot .. i am not able to print the letter as i applied tru agent ..
> but why still showed "in progress" on the mail page?


Congrats 

and don't bother with the main page ..... leave your worries and concerns behind. You have made it ...... it's time to PARTAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Nadi_

wish said:


> Guys guys.....
> 
> 
> i just checked my Immi account ..... its still showed " in progress" but when i went inside the application surprisingly i found that its granted straight to my name ....
> 
> I am confused....
> 
> pls advice... is it really a grand
> attached is the screenshot .. i am not able to print the letter as i applied tru agent ..
> but why still showed "in progress" on the mail page?


Congratulations Wish, Share your timelines please


----------



## padmakarrao

wish said:


> Guys guys.....
> 
> 
> i just checked my Immi account ..... its still showed " in progress" but when i went inside the application surprisingly i found that its granted straight to my name ....
> 
> I am confused....
> 
> pls advice... is it really a grand
> attached is the screenshot .. i am not able to print the letter as i applied tru agent ..
> but why still showed "in progress" on the mail page?


Congrats Wish, may be the letter is taking time to get uploaded. But having this link activated is a clear sign of a grant. Enjoy.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

srimalsdk said:


> Hi friends,
> its a fantastic moment... here it is the GRANT for me.. yesterday i called DIBP for the first time and today i received the golden mail.. so, happy and it's time to throw partieeesss..!!! i want to thank for all supporters in this amazing forum, its really helpful to be updated to be in track about grant process..(even though i was a silent reader of all your valuable comments ;-) ) Wish you all the very best for all who got grants and others, hang on, be patience, your grants is around the corner, especially all June applicants may receive it sooner,,. thanks again for all guys and here is my time line for your reference.
> 
> ANZSCO 263312 (Telecommunications Network Engineer) – 65 Points|| 189 Invitation: 23 June 2014 || 189 lodged: 24 June 2014 (all Docs front loaded within 2 weeks) || Direct Grant: 11 September 2014 (80 days)


Congratulations...!!


----------



## deepali.pansare

Hi 

After applying for skills assessment to ACS I changed job. My new job isn't assessed by Acs but I claimed the experience in Eoi. Is that a problem?

I have received invitation and I lodged visa application. Also got CO allocated

Thanks and regards
Deepali


----------



## TheExpatriate

deepali.pansare said:


> Hi
> 
> After applying for skills assessment to ACS I changed job. My new job isn't assessed by Acs but I claimed the experience in Eoi. Is that a problem?
> 
> I have received invitation and I lodged visa application. Also got CO allocated
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Deepali



Probably. Did this give you more points?


----------



## Zabeen

Hi,

when is the next EOI grant date? Last one was 10th Sep'14 i guess?

*189 SOL - 261111 | ACS Outcome : 16/05/2014 (8 Yrs considered+) | IELTS : 7.5 | Total Points : 70 | Submitted EOI : 22/09/2014 | Invite Received : ? | Visa Lodged - ?? | PCC/Medicals : ??? | Visa : ???? *


----------



## deepali.pansare

TheExpatriate said:


> Probably. Did this give you more points?


Yes


----------



## deepali.pansare

deepali.pansare said:


> Yes


The new job is relevant to my skill though


----------



## TheExpatriate

deepali.pansare said:


> Yes


I hope it doesn't cause problems, but it probably could .... claiming un-assessed experience is WRONG ......


----------



## deepali.pansare

TheExpatriate said:


> I hope it doesn't cause problems, but it probably could .... claiming un-assessed experience is WRONG ......


Thanks. I didn't know it then


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Hi all,

I have a query regarding claiming points for employment. My vet outcome is as follows.

"Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this SkillsAssessment."

My points break up 
Age - 25
Qualification - 15
IELTS - 10
Experience - 15 (as per VET outcome letter it is only 5 points as they have assessed only last five years, but I have all solid proof for 8 years ie; 15 points).

Since I can claim for more than 8 years, I am advised by my agent as well couple of other senior expats that I can go ahead and claim 15 points. I have filed my EOI for 189. But I fear if this will create a problem with my visa application.

Request those who were in similar situation to please share your views/experience on the same. 

Regards
Usha


----------



## Waqarali20005

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query regarding claiming points for employment. My vet outcome is as follows.
> 
> "Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this SkillsAssessment."
> 
> My points break up
> Age - 25
> Qualification - 15
> IELTS - 10
> Experience - 15 (as per VET outcome letter it is only 5, but I have all solid proof for this).
> 
> Since I can claim for more than 8 years, I am advised by my agent as well couple of other senior expats that I can go ahead and claim 15 points. I have filed my EOI for 189. But I fear if this will create a problem with my visa application.
> 
> Request those who were in similar situation to please share your views/experience on the same.
> 
> Regards
> Usha


a word of caution, do not overclaim !!!


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> when is the next EOI grant date? Last one was 10th Sep'14 i guess?
> 
> *189 SOL - 261111 | ACS Outcome : 16/05/2014 (8 Yrs considered+) | IELTS : 7.5 | Total Points : 70 | Submitted EOI : 22/09/2014 | Invite Received : ? | Visa Lodged - ?? | PCC/Medicals : ??? | Visa : ???? *


22nd sept
SkillSelect


----------



## TheExpatriate

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> when is the next EOI grant date? Last one was 10th Sep'14 i guess?
> 
> *189 SOL - 261111 | ACS Outcome : 16/05/2014 (8 Yrs considered+) | IELTS : 7.5 | Total Points : 70 | Submitted EOI : 22/09/2014 | Invite Received : ? | Visa Lodged - ?? | PCC/Medicals : ??? | Visa : ???? *


2nd and 4th Monday of each month.


----------



## mithu93ku

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a query regarding claiming points for employment. My vet outcome is as follows.
> 
> "Based on the evidence provided, more than three year/s of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this SkillsAssessment."
> 
> My points break up
> Age - 25
> Qualification - 15
> IELTS - 10
> Experience - 15 (as per VET outcome letter it is only 5 points as they have assessed only last five years, but I have all solid proof for 8 years ie; 15 points).
> 
> Since I can claim for more than 8 years, I am advised by my agent as well couple of other senior expats that I can go ahead and claim 15 points. I have filed my EOI for 189. But I fear if this will create a problem with my visa application.
> 
> Request those who were in similar situation to please share your views/experience on the same.
> 
> Regards
> Usha


You can claim 15 points. You have misunderstood VET out come. They said that they have assessed your last 5 years but you had provided the documents for 8yrs++.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

mithu93ku said:


> You can claim 15 points. You have misunderstood VET out come. They said that they have assessed your last 5 years but you had provided the documents for 8yrs++.


Yes I had given the documents for last 10 years. Thank you so much for your valuable reply.


----------



## wish

TheExpatriate said:


> Congrats
> 
> and don't bother with the main page ..... leave your worries and concerns behind. You have made it ...... it's time to PARTAAAAAAAAY



Thank you TheExpatriate


----------



## wish

Nadi_ said:


> Congratulations Wish, Share your timelines please


Thank you Nadi


----------



## wish

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats Wish, may be the letter is taking time to get uploaded. But having this link activated is a clear sign of a grant. Enjoy.


thank you padmakarrao


----------



## manpritjan

As per my understanding , points can not be claimed for the exp which assessment body has not assessed. Which means only exp which is mentioned as relevant can be claimed. Any additional points claimed at the time eoi can result into rejection and can cause loss of visa fees.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

deepali.pansare said:


> Thanks. I didn't know it then


How many points did ur eoi claim.
Also if you remove the unassessed work exp, what would be your points tally.

If the points after removing unassessed exp is 60 or more, then you need not worry as mostly you would still get the grant.
If it goes down below 60 then my friend, you would be in big trouble.

You mentioned that the CO is allocated, so till there is no action from his side please do not take Amy action.

In case the CO discovers this and wants to reduce your points then you will get an email asking for your permission to reduce points.

It also may happen that the CO may know about the mistake but might ignore it since its the same type of work exp.

Wish you best of luck

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## gbharath

Hello Expats...

I hope all newbies able to get the solutions for their questions from the Expats..
This is Bharath (just 5 posts Old in Expat forum) from Hyd. I'm planning to give my IELTS(GT) in nov 20th from BC. In parallel to this i want to start my PR processing myself(initially thought of going through consul...later inspired by few threads want to do it myself..)

Now my question is , Where to start and How to do..
Could someone from this forum explain me the Step by step process of Visa processing for Australia.

Thanks in advance,
Bharath.G


----------



## besthar

TheExpatriate said:


> I hope it doesn't cause problems, but it probably could .... claiming un-assessed experience is WRONG ......


I don't know about ACS ... But with Vetasess - I was assessed for 2 years out of past 8 years, I claimed over for 5 years in EoI by putting over 7.5 years of relevant work experience letters... I got my Grant in just about 6 weeks. 

So if your experience is relevant with appropriate employment letters, 3-5 months of unassessed experience wouldn't matter... As long as you are in the related occupation and have given enough proof of current related employment.

Rest assured you will have your Grant in about 2 weeks. Stay upbeat about it...

Cheers.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


----------



## deepali.pansare

Nishant Dundas said:


> How many points did ur eoi claim.
> Also if you remove the unassessed work exp, what would be your points tally.
> 
> If the points after removing unassessed exp is 60 or more, then you need not worry as mostly you would still get the grant.
> If it goes down below 60 then my friend, you would be in big trouble.
> 
> You mentioned that the CO is allocated, so till there is no action from his side please do not take Amy action.
> 
> In case the CO discovers this and wants to reduce your points then you will get an email asking for your permission to reduce points.
> 
> It also may happen that the CO may know about the mistake but might ignore it since its the same type of work exp.
> 
> Wish you best of luck
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thank you nishant. Appreciate your inputs.

My eoi was submitted with 65 points. After removing this experience it will become 60 points.

I am yet to submit pcc and medical that is scheduled for next week. I have also requested for extension to submit these documents. Just in case there's delay. Yet to hear from them. Sent an email last week.

Once again thank you very much. That helped me a lot

Thanks and regards 
Deepali


----------



## mah

wish said:


> Guys guys.....
> 
> 
> i just checked my Immi account ..... its still showed " in progress" but when i went inside the application surprisingly i found that its granted straight to my name ....
> 
> I am confused....
> 
> pls advice... is it really a grand
> attached is the screenshot .. i am not able to print the letter as i applied tru agent ..
> but why still showed "in progress" on the mail page?



Congrats


----------



## cancerianlrules

deepali.pansare said:


> Thank you nishant. Appreciate your inputs.
> 
> My eoi was submitted with 65 points. After removing this experience it will become 60 points.
> 
> I am yet to submit pcc and medical that is scheduled for next week. I have also requested for extension to submit these documents. Just in case there's delay. Yet to hear from them. Sent an email last week.
> 
> Once again thank you very much. That helped me a lot
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Deepali


Can you please update your timeline in the signature?


----------



## deepali.pansare

besthar said:


> I don't know about ACS ... But with Vetasess - I was assessed for 2 years out of past 8 years, I claimed over for 5 years in EoI by putting over 7.5 years of relevant work experience letters... I got my Grant in just about 6 weeks.
> 
> So if your experience is relevant with appropriate employment letters, 3-5 months of unassessed experience wouldn't matter... As long as you are in the related occupation and have given enough proof of current related employment.
> 
> Rest assured you will have your Grant in about 2 weeks. Stay upbeat about it...
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Expat Forum


Thank you so much. That's quite comforting.

Thanks and regards 
Deepali


----------



## zoyakhan

Hi, 

One of my friends has applied as a primary applicant. DIBP is asking for the english language evidence for the spouse. The spouse is an American national. We heard that american nationals do not require ielts if they are applying as dependents. What to do now?

thanks.
Zoya.


----------



## Punter

gbharath said:


> Hello Expats...
> 
> I hope all newbies able to get the solutions for their questions from the Expats..
> This is Bharath (just 5 posts Old in Expat forum) from Hyd. I'm planning to give my IELTS(GT) in nov 20th from BC. In parallel to this i want to start my PR processing myself(initially thought of going through consul...later inspired by few threads want to do it myself..)
> 
> Now my question is , Where to start and How to do..
> Could someone from this forum explain me the Step by step process of Visa processing for Australia.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Bharath.G


Good your first step is to get your required IELTS score and skills assessment from the relevant authority done. Have this in place first then you can start the remaining process.


----------



## TheExpatriate

zoyakhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of my friends has applied as a primary applicant. DIBP is asking for the english language evidence for the spouse. The spouse is an American national. We heard that american nationals do not require ielts if they are applying as dependents. What to do now?
> 
> thanks.
> Zoya.


Nope. Functional English cannot be determined by Citizenship. Check here

How can I prove I have functional English?

Ironically, Competent English - which is higher than Functional - can be

How can I prove I have competent English?


----------



## Punter

zoyakhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of my friends has applied as a primary applicant. DIBP is asking for the english language evidence for the spouse. The spouse is an American national. We heard that american nationals do not require ielts if they are applying as dependents. What to do now?
> 
> thanks.
> Zoya.


Ask your friend to provide CO his spouse's American Passport as English evidence as per the below link.
http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/189.aspx


----------



## amitferns

zoyakhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of my friends has applied as a primary applicant. DIBP is asking for the english language evidence for the spouse. The spouse is an American national. We heard that american nationals do not require ielts if they are applying as dependents. What to do now?
> 
> thanks.
> Zoya.


Get a letter from college stating that medium of instruction was english.


----------



## mithu93ku

Functional English Can be determined by citizenship. See .....



> *English language exemptions*
> Applicants are required to show that they have the required English language proficiency for the visa they are applying for, or be exempt.
> 
> In addition to achieving the required International English Language Test Score (IELTS) applicants can show that they meet the English language criteria by:
> 
> 
> obtaining a score of at least 'B' in each component of the Occupational English Test (OET)
> holding a passport for the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, the Republic of Ireland or New Zealand.
> To be considered exempt from the English language requirement, an applicant must be:
> 
> 
> nominated as a Minister of Religion by a religious institution; or
> have nominated earnings at least equivalent to the current Australian Taxation Office top individual income tax rate**
> applying through the Temporary Residence Transition stream and they have completed at least five years of full-time study in a secondary and/or higher education institution where all of the tuition was delivered in English.
> ** The current top individual tax income tax bracket is AUD180 001 as at 1 July 2012.





TheExpatriate said:


> Nope. Functional English cannot be determined by Citizenship. Check here
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> Ironically, Competent English - which is higher than Functional - can be
> 
> How can I prove I have competent English?


----------



## mansha

Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below. 
CO - LC, Adelaide
Checked the details in VEVO as well. 
Date of entry is exactly one year from the Medicals done date.

Wish us luck for our oz expedition 


Thanks!

Mansha


----------



## dextress

mansha said:


> Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below.
> CO - LC, Adelaide
> Checked the details in VEVO as well.
> Date of entry is exactly one year from the Medicals done date.
> 
> Wish us luck for our oz expedition
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mansha


Congrats Mansha! Hope it all goes well with you. I was under impression that the initial entry date was actually based on the PCC submission date and not medicals. Nevertheless.. Yay! 
Keep us posted. 
Ciao


----------



## wish

mansha said:


> Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below.
> CO - LC, Adelaide
> Checked the details in VEVO as well.
> Date of entry is exactly one year from the Medicals done date.
> 
> Wish us luck for our oz expedition
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mansha


Hi mansha congress,

Have you got the letter ? Or ur immi acc showed finalized? 

Thx


----------



## anujsoni

mansha said:


> Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below.
> CO - LC, Adelaide
> Checked the details in VEVO as well.
> Date of entry is exactly one year from the Medicals done date.
> 
> Wish us luck for our oz expedition
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mansha


Congratulations!! Wish u great life in oz


----------



## padmakarrao

mansha said:


> Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below.
> CO - LC, Adelaide
> Checked the details in VEVO as well.
> Date of entry is exactly one year from the Medicals done date.
> 
> Wish us luck for our oz expedition
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mansha


Congrats Mansha, may all your dreams be fulfilled. Best luck for a great future


----------



## 189

dextress said:


> Congrats Mansha! Hope it all goes well with you. I was under impression that the initial entry date was actually based on the PCC submission date and not medicals. Nevertheless.. Yay!
> Keep us posted.
> Ciao


Initial entry date is medical or PCC whichever is earlier


----------



## 189

mansha said:


> Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below.
> CO - LC, Adelaide
> Checked the details in VEVO as well.
> Date of entry is exactly one year from the Medicals done date.
> 
> Wish us luck for our oz expedition
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mansha


Heartiest congratulations. Can you write your time line for mobile users who can't see signature


----------



## manpritjan

Congratulations. 
Today in other thread i saw grants are coming for july applicants .

SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july EOI 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## 189

cancerianlrules said:


> My documents status changed from 'Required' to 'Received' today.
> 
> Don't think it has any relevance!


once docs are uploaded it goes to central place and all purging archival/resize virus scan etc happens. 

Well it means one of the system step is done and all documents were reach destination for review. None got removed by system


----------



## Future_ozzy

mansha said:


> Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below.
> CO - LC, Adelaide
> Checked the details in VEVO as well.
> Date of entry is exactly one year from the Medicals done date.
> 
> Wish us luck for our oz expedition
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mansha


Congrats Mansha ...have a great future in Oz.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## ask2

For August guys the expected grant is around mid October ??
Which state do you guys intend to migrate to and when ? (Assuming you get them in Oct)


----------



## maq_qatar

mansha said:


> Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below.
> CO - LC, Adelaide
> Checked the details in VEVO as well.
> Date of entry is exactly one year from the Medicals done date.
> 
> Wish us luck for our oz expedition
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mansha


Congrats mate

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## melvic90210

Hi Guys,
Finally the painful & tiresome journey of 18 months has ended on a sweet note in the form of a Visa Grant. Was granted on 10th Sept but since i was travellling all this while was unable to post my updates. I would just like to add a personal note here that, seniors on this forum are much more knowledgeable than so called MARA agents. Beware of these agents as i suffered a lot because of them. I could have easily finished my process about 6 months back had i processed my application myself. Below are my brief timelines.

Visa lodged : 08th June
CO allocated : 27th Aug (Requested for docs including form 80 as none of them were uploaded by my MARA agent.)
Visa granted : 10th September 2014


----------



## tomato_juice

melvic90210 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally the painful & tiresome journey of 18 months has ended on a sweet note in the form of a Visa Grant. Was granted on 10th Sept but since i was travellling all this while was unable to post my updates. I would just like to add a personal note here that, seniors on this forum are much more knowledgeable than so called MARA agents. Beware of these agents as i suffered a lot because of them. I could have easily finished my process about 6 months back had i processed my application myself. Below are my brief timelines.
> 
> Visa lodged : 08th June
> CO allocated : 27th Aug (Requested for docs including form 80 as none of them were uploaded by my MARA agent.)
> Visa granted : 10th September 2014


melvic90210 congrats!

So you started immi process (visa lodged) in June 2012? Right?


----------



## mdalbah

Hello Everyone,

I have lodged my online visa on the 22nd of June 2014 and still have not been assigned a CO! Any idea when shall i contact them or what shall i do? I have applied for 189

Thank you,


----------



## 189

ask2 said:


> For August guys the expected grant is around mid October ??
> Which state do you guys intend to migrate to and when ? (Assuming you get them in Oct)


Well I am hoping grant anytime between Mid Oct to mid Nov.

Current trend shows grant in 10+ weeks approx from time since submit.

Tentatively I may go early next year.


----------



## eva-aus1

How did you come to know that CO is not allocated ? May be it is a direct grant awaiting you.If you have all docs front loaded your CO may not contact you and just provide you with direct grant.. you can wait for 1 more week ..when you near 3 months timeline try calling them.

tks,
Eva



mdalbah said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my online visa on the 22nd of June 2014 and still have not been assigned a CO! Any idea when shall i contact them or what shall i do? I have applied for 189
> 
> Thank you,


----------



## wish

Guys , I still never received the grant letter yet . I have checked in VEVO and it's showed granted ... Should I worry and when should they sent the letter ? Anybody faced the same experience? Pls share.


----------



## mdalbah

eva-aus1 said:


> How did you come to know that CO is not allocated ? May be it is a direct grant awaiting you.If you have all docs front loaded your CO may not contact you and just provide you with direct grant.. you can wait for 1 more week ..when you near 3 months timeline try calling them.
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Thanks Eva, Actually most probaly they will ask for a police clearance certificate from Saudi Arabia as I have been living here for 2 years now. The Saudi Arabian police won't give me a letter without the CO request. That is why i am stressed and waiting for his reply! I am actually afraid that i have recevied an email from him/her and directed to the junk mail without me noticing!
Thanks,


----------



## evolla

Hi checking in on this thread.
Lodged my application on August 1.


----------



## evolla

mansha said:


> Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below.
> CO - LC, Adelaide
> Checked the details in VEVO as well.
> Date of entry is exactly one year from the Medicals done date.
> 
> Wish us luck for our oz expedition
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mansha


congrats mate!


----------



## taniska

venus9 said:


> Hi Taniska, What are you using this form for? For your EOI or VISA application? Cheers


For Visa application, already lodged on 29-Aug and docs submission in progress. 
Thanks


----------



## ask2

189 said:


> Well I am hoping grant anytime between Mid Oct to mid Nov.
> 
> Current trend shows grant in 10+ weeks approx from time since submit.
> 
> Tentatively I may go early next year.


Till the wait continues... How you planning for the job search. am from the IT background too... are you planning to start the search once you land there or from here itself through skype or some other option ?


----------



## thanthtooa

Dear all,

Anyone can explain it to me between Subclass 189 and 190 clearly ..

What is the different between them ?

As we filed in EOI ystdy, 

Subclass 189 - 55 points.
Subclass 190 - 60 points.

Based on our details are,

Age - 30 points till (May 2015)
IELTS - L-7.5, R-7.5, R-7.5, W-6.5, S-7.5 = Overall 7.5 but NO POINTS
OE - 8 yrs but 3 yrs (Oct 2011 - Oct 2014) - should be only 5 points
EQ - Bachelor Computer Science but equate to AQF Diploma - 10 points

So, should be only 45 points , And why we get 55 points in 189 ?
The points are auto generated in EOI Filing or any one can clear my confusion ..

Plus, If we choose 190 , any idea ? Which part is better to get a job for IT ?

Please explain it to us .. 
Your kind assistance is much appreciated.

Thank you so much .. God bless you all !!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

thanthtooa said:


> Dear all, Anyone can explain it to me between Subclass 189 and 190 clearly .. What is the different between them ? As we filed in EOI ystdy, Subclass 189 - 55 points. Subclass 190 - 60 points. Based on our details are, Age - 30 points till (May 2015) IELTS - L-7.5, R-7.5, R-7.5, W-6.5, S-7.5 = Overall 7.5 but NO POINTS OE - 8 yrs but 3 yrs (Oct 2011 - Oct 2014) - should be only 5 points EQ - Bachelor Computer Science but equate to AQF Diploma - 10 points So, should be only 45 points , And why we get 55 points in 189 ? The points are auto generated in EOI Filing or any one can clear my confusion .. Plus, If we choose 190 , any idea ? Which part is better to get a job for IT ? Please explain it to us .. Your kind assistance is much appreciated. Thank you so much .. God bless you all !!!


Because you entered your entire experience so EOI calculated it as 15


----------



## mah

mansha said:


> Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below.
> CO - LC, Adelaide
> Checked the details in VEVO as well.
> Date of entry is exactly one year from the Medicals done date.
> 
> Wish us luck for our oz expedition
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mansha



Congratssss

Good luck


----------



## mah

melvic90210 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally the painful & tiresome journey of 18 months has ended on a sweet note in the form of a Visa Grant. Was granted on 10th Sept but since i was travellling all this while was unable to post my updates. I would just like to add a personal note here that, seniors on this forum are much more knowledgeable than so called MARA agents. Beware of these agents as i suffered a lot because of them. I could have easily finished my process about 6 months back had i processed my application myself. Below are my brief timelines.
> 
> Visa lodged : 08th June
> CO allocated : 27th Aug (Requested for docs including form 80 as none of them were uploaded by my MARA agent.)
> Visa granted : 10th September 2014



Congrats dear, why it took so long for you ?


----------



## maq_qatar

wish said:


> Guys , I still never received the grant letter yet . I have checked in VEVO and it's showed granted ... Should I worry and when should they sent the letter ? Anybody faced the same experience? Pls share.


I think you should not worry at all and its time to wish you for your grant.

Hope soon you will receive official mail.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

TheExpatriate said:


> Being in the same unit group doesn't automatically mean closely related, otherwise they wouldn't have separate ANZSCO codes ......


Expert opinions can really be useful ..Specially from Expatriate,, 

I just came across a point which will probably help me smoothen up my queries but some opinions are definately invited..

Just a summary of scenario:

My ACS Result came on 9 january 2014 and Asks me to claim after Aug 2011 .

I need to claim till Date..

So I will divide my Experience in EOI claim as 261313

Sept 2011 - Apr 2014 -----> System Engineer Company A (assessed by ACS)
Apr 2014 - till date ----------> Test Engineer Company A(i completed post ACS)


Now my Question was for smae company and different position shall i get ACS done again..

This is what i get on internet..:

How points are awarded for Skilled Employment Â» SkillSelect Support


What is a Closely Related Occupation?

Any periods of employment in a closely related occupation must be undertaken at the equivalent skill level of your nominated occupation. This means that any employment that you claim as ‘closely related’ to your nominated occupation should be:

•in the same ANZSCO Unit Group. For example, the occupations of Management Accountant and Taxation Accountant are in the same group, or
•consistent with a career advancement pathway. For example, Accountant to Chief Financial Officer, or
•where the relevant assessing authority has determined that the employment is closely related to the nominated occupation.


in these 3 points i figure out that i got my Answer.. either 1 or 2 or 3..

For my 1st designation System Engineer claim i have point 1 and point 3 in my favour.


for 2nd Test Engineer Claim i have point 1 in my favour.

and as stated in point 1.. Management Accountant and Taxation Accountant have same 4 digit code but different 6 digit code..

Hence stilll can be claimed as we need to have either of the 3 conditions done.. only point 3 is not mandatory for point claim post ACS..

I am thinking fine with evidences or its going in wrong direction?? 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

Which date is date of skill assessment in EOI..

1. when we recieve Result

2. When we submitted Application for assessment.

?


----------



## avni

melvic90210 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally the painful & tiresome journey of 18 months has ended on a sweet note in the form of a Visa Grant. Was granted on 10th Sept but since i was travellling all this while was unable to post my updates. I would just like to add a personal note here that, seniors on this forum are much more knowledgeable than so called MARA agents. Beware of these agents as i suffered a lot because of them. I could have easily finished my process about 6 months back had i processed my application myself. Below are my brief timelines.
> 
> Visa lodged : 08th June
> CO allocated : 27th Aug (Requested for docs including form 80 as none of them were uploaded by my MARA agent.)
> Visa granted : 10th September 2014



Congratulations.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

melvic90210 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Finally the painful & tiresome journey of 18 months has ended on a sweet note in the form of a Visa Grant. Was granted on 10th Sept but since i was travellling all this while was unable to post my updates. I would just like to add a personal note here that, seniors on this forum are much more knowledgeable than so called MARA agents. Beware of these agents as i suffered a lot because of them. I could have easily finished my process about 6 months back had i processed my application myself. Below are my brief timelines.
> 
> Visa lodged : 08th June
> CO allocated : 27th Aug (Requested for docs including form 80 as none of them were uploaded by my MARA agent.)
> Visa granted : 10th September 2014


Congrats


----------



## TheExpatriate

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Which date is date of skill assessment in EOI..
> 
> 1. when we recieve Result
> 
> 2. When we submitted Application for assessment.
> 
> ?


result


----------



## mimo88

TheExpatriate said:


> Because you entered your entire experience so EOI calculated it as 15


Hi All,

Why is Bachelor in computer science afq diploma and not aqf major. 

I have seen ACS result stating bachelor of computer science assesses as comparable to a aqf bachelor degree with major in computing. 

This is last year assessment result.

Has something changed ?????

mimo88


----------



## padmakarrao

JattFightingDestiny said:


> Which date is date of skill assessment in EOI..
> 
> 1. when we recieve Result
> 
> 2. When we submitted Application for assessment.
> 
> ?


Hi on your skill assessment letter/certificate date of issue would be written.


----------



## TheExpatriate

mimo88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Why is Bachelor in computer science afq diploma and not aqf major.
> 
> I have seen ACS result stating bachelor of computer science assesses as comparable to a aqf bachelor degree with major in computing.
> 
> This is last year assessment result.
> 
> Has something changed ?????
> 
> mimo88


do u have a prior report from ACS that says Bachelor? if yes, reply to your ACS CO asking for correction


----------



## mimo88

TheExpatriate said:


> do u have a prior report from ACS that says Bachelor? if yes, reply to your ACS CO asking for correction


No I don't but one of my friend has the report from last year which states ACS bachelor with major in computer but in this thread someone posted that its been equated as AQF Diploma recently. Hence confused.

I am still awaiting my ACS results.


Thanks
Mimo88


----------



## JattFightingDestiny

Expert opinions can really be useful ..Specially from Expatriate,, 

I just came across a point which will probably help me smoothen up my queries but some opinions are definately invited..

Just a summary of scenario:

My ACS Result in january 2014 and Asks me to claim after Aug 2011 .

I need to claim till Date..

So I will divide my Experience in EOI claim as 261313

Sept 2011 - Apr 2014 -----> System Engineer Company A (assessed by ACS)
Apr 2014 - till date ----------> Test Engineer Company A(i completed post ACS)


Now my Question was for smae company and different position shall i get ACS done again..

This is what i get on internet..:

How points are awarded for Skilled Employment Â» SkillSelect Support


What is a Closely Related Occupation?

Any periods of employment in a closely related occupation must be undertaken at the equivalent skill level of your nominated occupation. This means that any employment that you claim as ‘closely related’ to your nominated occupation should be:

•in the same ANZSCO Unit Group. For example, the occupations of Management Accountant and Taxation Accountant are in the same group, or
•consistent with a career advancement pathway. For example, Accountant to Chief Financial Officer, or
•where the relevant assessing authority has determined that the employment is closely related to the nominated occupation.


in these 3 points i figure out that i got my Answer.. either 1 or 2 or 3..

For my 1st designation System Engineer claim i have point 1 and point 3 in my favour.


for 2nd Test Engineer Claim i have point 1 in my favour.

and as stated in point 1.. Management Accountant and Taxation Accountant have same 4 digit code but different 6 digit code..

Hence stilll can be claimed as we need to have either of the 3 conditions done.. only point 3 is not mandatory for point claim post ACS..

I am thinking fine with evidences or its going in wrong direction?? 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## mukul-saini

Melvic can u pls temme when did u upload the documents when.co asked.for.them on 27th august....how many days after did u upload....I am in the same boat....agent dint upload nething....just uploaded yesterday including form 80....pls temme da date u uploaded ething to co....


----------



## TheExpatriate

mimo88 said:


> No I don't but one of my friend has the report from last year which states ACS bachelor with major in computer but in this thread someone posted that its been equated as AQF Diploma recently. Hence confused.
> 
> I am still awaiting my ACS results.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Mimo88


your friend had the same degree with the same syllabus from the same university?


----------



## TheExpatriate

wish said:


> Hi all pls advice
> 
> The VEVO only for main applicant visa status?
> just now i checked my wife details in VEVO, it showed error msg... she is my dependent ..... again worry.....
> 
> 
> pls advice somebody...



no it's for everyone, but your wife would have a different visa grant number than yours


----------



## wish

TheExpatriate said:


> no it's for everyone, but your wife would have a different visa grant number than yours


Hi bro , I used TRN no to check .. mine and my wife should be in the same TRN no right. ? 
Should I worry anything ? I still not received the grant letter ... 

Pls help


----------



## TheExpatriate

wish said:


> Hi bro , I used TRN no to check .. mine and my wife should be in the same TRN no right. ?
> Should I worry anything ? I still not received the grant letter ...
> 
> Pls help


TRN is not working/is glitching for quite some time. On VEVO's main page on the top, read this : 



> We are aware of two issues currently impacting users of VEVO:
> *
> 1. Visa holders using a Transaction Reference Number (TRN) to view their visa status and entitlements might receive an error message saying 'the details you have entered cannot be found'. If you receive this message, please retry using the Visa Grant Number. This number can be found in the letter or email sent to you by the department at the time the visa was granted.*
> 2. Users are currently experiencing difficulties downloading some files types. Further information, including possible alternative steps, is available on the System maintenance and technical issues page.
> We apologise for any inconvenience these issues might cause you.



For my case, I am unable to use TRN neither for myself nor for my wife, but with the grant numbers, I can retrieve both visas successfully


----------



## wish

TheExpatriate said:


> TRN is not working/is glitching for quite some time. On VEVO's main page on the top, read this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my case, I am unable to use TRN neither for myself nor for my wife, but with the grant numbers, I can retrieve both visas successfully


Thanks bro , 
This information really give me a relief..... But I still havent received the letter nor my agent ..... Hopefully I may receive it by next week . 
Should I call immi ? Or wait? 
Does it normal this kind of delay for the grant letter ? 

I wanted to celebrate but missing the grant letter stopping me ....

Pls advice


----------



## Paddy_cool

mansha said:


> Folks - I got my Direct Grant today for me and my wife. Details in signature below.
> CO - LC, Adelaide
> Checked the details in VEVO as well.
> Date of entry is exactly one year from the Medicals done date.
> 
> Wish us luck for our oz expedition
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Mansha


*Congrats mate!!!

Could you please share if DIBP did any kind of verification with you employer before giving direct grant?

Thnks*


----------



## mujeeb246

I am probably panicking for no reason but please could someone help me.

I received an invite for 189 in july. The last date to apply for visa was 12th sep. Today.

I completed thw form in immiaccount and paid fees of 3558aud on 10th sep after which I could login and upload documents and have created a hap id etc.

I have today received an email from skill select that my invitation has expired today and I can no longer lodge a valid visa application on basis of this invitation. 

Can u please help for me to understand if this is normal and if they have received the application how do I check. Thank you.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

mujeeb246 said:


> I am probably panicking for no reason but please could someone help me.
> 
> I received an invite for 189 in july. The last date to apply for visa was 12th sep. Today.
> 
> I completed thw form in immiaccount and paid fees of 3558aud on 10th sep after which I could login and upload documents and have created a hap id etc.
> 
> I have today received an email from skill select that my invitation has expired today and I can no longer lodge a valid visa application on basis of this invitation.
> 
> Can u please help for me to understand if this is normal and if they have received the application how do I check. Thank you.


Call up dibp that's the best thing to do.
Mostly I think this is nothing wrong since you have done all things that you do only if its a valid visa application.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> when is the next EOI grant date? Last one was 10th Sep'14 i guess?
> 
> *189 SOL - 261111 | ACS Outcome : 16/05/2014 (8 Yrs considered+) | IELTS : 7.5 | Total Points : 70 | Submitted EOI : 22/09/2014 | Invite Received : ? | Visa Lodged - ?? | PCC/Medicals : ??? | Visa : ???? *


you can check regular updates of current, previous and next invitation rounds from the following link.

SkillSelect


----------



## manpritjan

Cause of yr points you will get invite in next round for sure. Now it will be on 4th Monday of this month.

SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july EOI 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

mujeeb246 said:


> I am probably panicking for no reason but please could someone help me.
> 
> I received an invite for 189 in july. The last date to apply for visa was 12th sep. Today.
> 
> I completed thw form in immiaccount and paid fees of 3558aud on 10th sep after which I could login and upload documents and have created a hap id etc.
> 
> I have today received an email from skill select that my invitation has expired today and I can no longer lodge a valid visa application on basis of this invitation.
> 
> Can u please help for me to understand if this is normal and if they have received the application how do I check. Thank you.


hello mujeeb,

this is quite normal, once u lodge the VISA application, your EOI will be locked so that no modification can be done, so no worries, start uploading docs/do medicals/PCC etc. and cheers.


----------



## Zabeen

Hi All!

What is the special condition for SA SS? 
From when it was effective. As I have seen lots of candidates got their invitation within 3 to 4 weeks even on July..

Thanks..


----------



## babajani

Zabeen said:


> Hi All!
> 
> What is the special condition for SA SS?
> From when it was effective. As I have seen lots of candidates got their invitation within 3 to 4 weeks even on July..
> 
> Thanks..


Hi.

I guess you are referring to occupations in SA SOL that are on "special conditions apply Status"

These occupations are only open to people satisfying certain conditions. Visit the following page for these conditions:

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104

As for when certain occupations went to "Special condition status", it happened when the application ceiling for that occupation was reached. Some occupations immediately(within hours) went to special condition after opening so there is no set time .

Hope it helps

Regards


----------



## Zabeen

Hi!

I have applied as BA for the upcoming EOI date - 22nd September with 70 points. What is the possibility to get the invite? Any expert opinion? I am really tensed with 261111.. Day by day options are squeezing..

Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Zabeen said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have applied as BA for the upcoming EOI date - 22nd September with 70 points. What is the possibility to get the invite? Any expert opinion? I am really tensed with 261111.. Day by day options are squeezing..
> 
> Thanks


Chances with 70 points is very high. Infact with 70 you are in front of the queue. Relax you ll get the invite.


----------



## mah

Zabeen said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have applied as BA for the upcoming EOI date - 22nd September with 70 points. What is the possibility to get the invite? Any expert opinion? I am really tensed with 261111.. Day by day options are squeezing..
> 
> Thanks


High chances


----------



## TheExpatriate

Zabeen said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have applied as BA for the upcoming EOI date - 22nd September with 70 points. What is the possibility to get the invite? Any expert opinion? I am really tensed with 261111.. Day by day options are squeezing..
> 
> Thanks


it is NOT about chance. It's about numbers.

Cut-off now is 60. Anyone who is higher than 60 will jump the queue. There is no chance, luck or secret formula. You will jump the queue, and come back on 22nd to celebrate the results with us ......


----------



## kingcantona7

friends...a small doubt
i have uploaded all the docs, but just realized that i have misnamed one document attached(education certificate).. i have added a space in the document name( this was not suggested in the nomenclature mentioned in the website).
should i reload this one document or wait ...pls suggest


----------



## Zabeen

Thanks to all for giving me the hope. From another thread, I have seen the problem is with Business Analyst, as it had a legacy queue. Is separate queue maintained for it?


----------



## taniska

taniska said:


> Have one doubt on form 1022. Only my location is changing and not my dependents who are added in the application. Hope I should specify that explicitly in section 14 "details of changes". Please let me know. Thanks


Experts, need help on this query. It is for Visa Application, already lodged on 29-August and now only me moved to AUS. Spouse and kid still in India. Plz help... I need 2 Submit 1221 now...


----------



## taniska

taniska said:


> Experts, need help on this query. It is for Visa Application, already lodged on 29-August and now only me moved to AUS. Spouse and kid still in India. Plz help... I need 2 Submit 1221 now...


Sorry, need to submit 1022


----------



## thanthtooa

TheExpatriate said:


> Because you entered your entire experience so EOI calculated it as 15



Hello Friend ,

Thank you for an answer .. We need to key in all our experience which has been assessed from ACS as from the past 10 years experience can be considered as my working experience ..

Here are my question,

1) Should we key in only the part of the experience that has been accessed from ACS ? If yes, what about the last 5 yrs experience , it marks wasted ?

or 
2) Should we key in all of the experience that we have in EOI Filing ?

Since I need to key in the ACS filing number, EOI Dept can check our experience , and as well, they can overwrite the decision to take it consideration as 8 yrs experience or change the diploma to Bachelor of Computer Science .. 

Has anyone encountered like this ? 

Pls answer this .. The more I know , the more I have confusion and cant stop thinking .. Coz I want things to get it done successfully .. 

Thank you so so much all


----------



## Punter

wish said:


> Thanks bro ,
> This information really give me a relief..... But I still havent received the letter nor my agent ..... Hopefully I may receive it by next week .
> Should I call immi ? Or wait?
> Does it normal this kind of delay for the grant letter ?
> 
> I wanted to celebrate but missing the grant letter stopping me ....
> 
> Pls advice


If you have applied thru agent he should forward you the grant letter. You can also view it in https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty. For the first 2 to 3 days you need your visa grant number. For me TRN started showing grant status after the 3rd day of the grant. Since you dont have grant number wait for 2 to 3 days. If the status is granted in immi account its granted. Don't worry Enjoy!!


----------



## Punter

thanthtooa said:


> Hello Friend ,
> 
> Thank you for an answer .. We need to key in all our experience which has been assessed from ACS as from the past 10 years experience can be considered as my working experience ..
> 
> Here are my question,
> 
> 1) Should we key in only the part of the experience that has been accessed from ACS ? If yes, what about the last 5 yrs experience , it marks wasted ?
> 
> or
> 2) Should we key in all of the experience that we have in EOI Filing ?
> 
> Since I need to key in the ACS filing number, EOI Dept can check our experience , and as well, they can overwrite the decision to take it consideration as 8 yrs experience or change the diploma to Bachelor of Computer Science ..
> 
> Has anyone encountered like this ?
> 
> Pls answer this .. The more I know , the more I have confusion and cant stop thinking .. Coz I want things to get it done successfully ..
> 
> Thank you so so much all


Just mark your experience as relevant and irrelevant in EOI. Mark the experience considered by ACS as relevant and the rest as irrelevant.


----------



## amit27

189 said:


> Well I am hoping grant anytime between Mid Oct to mid Nov.
> 
> Current trend shows grant in 10+ weeks approx from time since submit.
> 
> Tentatively I may go early next year.


I am too planning for early next year.. Lets hope we get grants by October.... Opportunities are better in Sydney Palmdale canberra I heard.


----------



## amit27

I would like to be in touch with people when we land up in Australia so that so e can help eAch other. We can share contacts further.


----------



## nitin mudaliar

amit27 said:


> I would like to be in touch with people when we land up in Australia so that so e can help eAch other. We can share contacts further.


Yes yes. Let us begin this activity from late October or early November. As then it would be clearer for each one to know where we r heading )


----------



## TheExpatriate

wish said:


> Thanks bro ,
> This information really give me a relief..... But I still havent received the letter nor my agent ..... Hopefully I may receive it by next week .
> Should I call immi ? Or wait?
> Does it normal this kind of delay for the grant letter ?
> 
> I wanted to celebrate but missing the grant letter stopping me ....
> 
> Pls advice


if your status is Finalised and Applicant status is granted, celebrate. Letters can be delayed.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Zabeen said:


> Thanks to all for giving me the hope. From another thread, I have seen the problem is with Business Analyst, as it had a legacy queue. Is separate queue maintained for it?


yes .... and it's heavily backlogged. Those with 60 points are in for the long wait


----------



## amit27

Yes... Sure... Lets build some contacts as well to search some jobs there

Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


----------



## cancerianlrules

amit27 said:


> I would like to be in touch with people when we land up in Australia so that so e can help eAch other. We can share contacts further.


Updating your signature will be a good start!


----------



## taz_mt

adding myself to the thread
visa lodged : 14-AUG-2014

thanks


----------



## Zabeen

Anyone here with 261111 business analyst applied for 189? Want to know about their progress..


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> friends...a small doubt
> i have uploaded all the docs, but just realized that i have misnamed one document attached(education certificate).. i have added a space in the document name( this was not suggested in the nomenclature mentioned in the website).
> should i reload this one document or wait ...pls suggest


Just take a chill.. don't worry too much Bro. 
Take it as it comes. I have space in more than half of the docs uploaded


----------



## 189

amit27 said:


> I would like to be in touch with people when we land up in Australia so that so e can help eAch other. We can share contacts further.


Yeh I am living very near to OZ been there few times. And have few friends there. We can plan something once visa in hand.


----------



## manpritjan

Hi 
I hv one question. I hv applied from middle east so is it like it will take more time than from india.

SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july, Visa lodged date 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## wish

TheExpatriate said:


> if your status is Finalised and Applicant status is granted, celebrate. Letters can be delayed.


Thanks bro , the status still in progress but inside my application showed granted and vevo showed my details as granted (only mine not my wife , she is my dependent )
Should I call them ?


----------



## semaaustralia

wish said:


> Thanks bro , the status still in progress but inside my application showed granted and vevo showed my details as granted (only mine not my wife , she is my dependent )
> Should I call them ?


Give the 2-3 days TheExpatriate advised about. At least, by that time the TRN would have started working on VEVO site and you can check everything. 
If by then TRN is not yet working, then you can call DIBP.. 
It seems they sometimes get overwhelmed with the numerous cases they are handling...
Meanwhile, continue your celebrations......


----------



## Vasu G

Count me in fellas !!!!

I am planning to leave in early Jan'15....


----------



## chennaiite

Zabeen said:


> Anyone here with 261111 business analyst applied for 189? Want to know about their progress..


I applied on 19th Aug. I guess there's some time before anything occurs. 
☺

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## manpritjan

for 261112 and 261111 if you hv more than 60 pnts first round 100% invite will come. For 60 pnts its going on for dec 2013.

SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july, Visa lodged date 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## amit27

cancerianlrules said:


> Updating your signature will be a good start!


Oh yeah definitely... I'll do that as soon as I get hands on a pc

Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


----------



## Zabeen

manpritjan said:


> for 261112 and 261111 if you hv more than 60 pnts first round 100% invite will come. For 60 pnts its going on for dec 2013.
> 
> SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july, Visa lodged date 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


Thanks for the reply! How much time does they take to assign CO generally? What is the total processing time as a whole in 189 now a days?

Thanks


----------



## amit27

189 said:


> Yeh I am living very near to OZ been there few times. And have few friends there. We can plan something once visa in hand.


That's nice to hear... I too have been there to Sydney once though, have made few friends. Surely will update u guys

Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

manpritjan said:


> Hi
> I hv one question. I hv applied from middle east so is it like it will take more time than from india.
> 
> SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july, Visa lodged date 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


No



wish said:


> Thanks bro , the status still in progress but inside my application showed granted and vevo showed my details as granted (only mine not my wife , she is my dependent )
> Should I call them ?


Give it a working day or two



semaaustralia said:


> Give the 2-3 days TheExpatriate advised about. At least, by that time the TRN would have started working on VEVO site and you can check everything.
> If by then TRN is not yet working, then you can call DIBP..
> It seems they sometimes get overwhelmed with the numerous cases they are handling...
> Meanwhile, continue your celebrations......


I got my visa almost 2 months ago, until now TRN shows only my visa, but not my wife's, Visa grant numbers show each visa successfully though.


----------



## 189

Zabeen said:


> Thanks for the reply! How much time does they take to assign CO generally? What is the total processing time as a whole in 189 now a days?
> 
> Thanks


Anywhere between 1 to 3 months.


----------



## kimh

How about a mini list sorted by date of this August gang? It will be easier to keep a check...


----------



## whittakers

September 8,2014-lodged visa 189..waiting for CO


----------



## Haadka

kimh

There is a list for eveyone:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=45


We shouldn't expect anything before October!


----------



## ashish1137

Hello guys.

Have been inactive since last few days. Anyhow, some important updates and follow up queries:

I called dibp and got to know that co was assigned to me on 21-aug and my case lies with team adelaide 23.

I mailed adelaide generic id to know if i will get timely visa (since i have a job offer) and if the link to pïay for my mom can be enabled.

Next day I got a mail from CO with initials ME asking for documents.

documents have been asked inly in my moms case:

1. form 1281.
2. form 1436.
3. proof of functional english.
4. credit card performa.
5. visa application charge.

I have all documents ready, however, i mailed co again on asking how to pay vac2 charge (chatge in case dependent cannot appear in ielts - but this time on team 23 specific id as asked in the mail sent by CO. Now my queries:

1. Is it right to mail on team specific id. This was mentioned in CO's mail. People who conversed with CO can throw more light please.
2. Is it right if i mail co and ask for vac2 charge as well so that i can pay in one go or i give co all other documents and first installment of visa application charge (dependent fees of 1760 aud) first.
3. Did anyone of you pay vac2 charge? If yes, what is the procedure?

I mailed co on thursday but received no response as off now.

Thanks in advance for taking out time and respondig to my questions.


----------



## Vasu G

Haadka said:


> kimh
> 
> There is a list for eveyone:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=45
> 
> 
> We shouldn't expect anything before October!




Can someone add me to this list.. 

Thanks.


----------



## Aussie187

Lodged 189 Visa Application on September 3rd. Waiting for Case Officer to be Allocated. Any idea how long will it be to allocate case officer and how much is the average time for grant of visa ?


----------



## Sarav

Aussie187 said:


> Lodged 189 Visa Application on September 3rd. Waiting for Case Officer to be Allocated. Any idea how long will it be to allocate case officer and how much is the average time for grant of visa ?


Currently, grants are offered for june last week applicants. It will take 3 months.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Has anyone applied for Visa in August got CO allocation? I applied on 5th August but no allocation yet.


----------



## semaaustralia

ashish1137 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Have been inactive since last few days. Anyhow, some important updates and follow up queries:
> 
> I called dibp and got to know that co was assigned to me on 21-aug and my case lies with team adelaide 23.
> 
> I mailed adelaide generic id to know if i will get timely visa (since i have a job offer) and if the link to pïay for my mom can be enabled.
> 
> Next day I got a mail from CO with initials ME asking for documents.
> 
> documents have been asked inly in my moms case:
> 
> 1. form 1281.
> 2. form 1436.
> 3. proof of functional english.
> 4. credit card performa.
> 5. visa application charge.
> 
> I have all documents ready, however, i mailed co again on asking how to pay vac2 charge (chatge in case dependent cannot appear in ielts - but this time on team 23 specific id as asked in the mail sent by CO. Now my queries:
> 
> 1. Is it right to mail on team specific id. This was mentioned in CO's mail. People who conversed with CO can throw more light please.
> 2. Is it right if i mail co and ask for vac2 charge as well so that i can pay in one go or i give co all other documents and first installment of visa application charge (dependent fees of 1760 aud) first.
> 3. Did anyone of you pay vac2 charge? If yes, what is the procedure?
> 
> I mailed co on thursday but received no response as off now.
> 
> Thanks in advance for taking out time and respondig to my questions.


1. Yes it is OK to mail CO on team specific email.
2. For Vac2 wait for CO to ask you to pay. They normally request Vac2 at the tail end of process.
3. I didn't pay vac2 but I know from other posts on the forum that CO will invoice you, then you pay.

BTW, I am in team 23 as well. In fact ME is also my CO. And from what I have noticed, she takes her time on the processing.
All the best.


----------



## bdapplicant

Anyone is experiencing this problem? When i am trying to see the application details by clicking my TRN number on immi account the following error displays

_"An error has occurred An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again"_


----------



## TheExpatriate

bdapplicant said:


> Anyone is experiencing this problem? When i am trying to see the application details by clicking my TRN number on immi account the following error displays
> 
> _"An error has occurred An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again"_


try chrome


----------



## prodigy+

semaaustralia said:


> 1. Y
> All the best.


Hi,

Can you please let us know how the CO will ask us to pay the additional fee ? Is it online by enabling link or by credit card performa in the form ?

Thanks


----------



## nickzhangnan

ashish1137 said:


> Hello guys. Have been inactive since last few days. Anyhow, some important updates and follow up queries: I called dibp and got to know that co was assigned to me on 21-aug and my case lies with team adelaide 23. I mailed adelaide generic id to know if i will get timely visa (since i have a job offer) and if the link to pïay for my mom can be enabled. Next day I got a mail from CO with initials ME asking for documents. documents have been asked inly in my moms case: 1. form 1281. 2. form 1436. 3. proof of functional english. 4. credit card performa. 5. visa application charge. I have all documents ready, however, i mailed co again on asking how to pay vac2 charge (chatge in case dependent cannot appear in ielts - but this time on team 23 specific id as asked in the mail sent by CO. Now my queries: 1. Is it right to mail on team specific id. This was mentioned in CO's mail. People who conversed with CO can throw more light please. 2. Is it right if i mail co and ask for vac2 charge as well so that i can pay in one go or i give co all other documents and first installment of visa application charge (dependent fees of 1760 aud) first. 3. Did anyone of you pay vac2 charge? If yes, what is the procedure? I mailed co on thursday but received no response as off now. Thanks in advance for taking out time and respondig to my questions.


 https://paypaperbills.postbillpay.com.au/postbillpay/default.aspx

You must get a invoice first from co.
Then pay with code and reference no. provided.

I paid it last week, good luck! My friends told me it is final step before grant.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sapshoby

Hello folks,

I am planning to apply for Aus PR [Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)] as primary applicant and my husband will be second applicant (dependent).

I have already given IELTS. Does my husband as secondary applicant (dependent) need to appear for IELTS exam ? (He is into hospitality profession and has some prior work experience in UK)

Thanks


----------



## jainneha

*pcc in india*

Hi guys, i had submitted my application on 8th Aug, uploaded meds. Still awaiting my Indian PCC. Wanted to ask you guys, if you have applied your PCC through the passport seva kendra? Submitted my application there. Had it cleared from the police station too. They mentioned that the PCC will be delivered to me through speed post?

has anyone gone through this procedure? How long does it roughly take to receive the certificate after the police has verified the docs?


----------



## avni

sapshoby said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Aus PR [Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)] as primary applicant and my husband will be second applicant (dependent).
> 
> I have already given IELTS. Does my husband as secondary applicant (dependent) need to appear for IELTS exam ? (He is into hospitality profession and has some prior work experience in UK)
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

My Husband is the 1st applicant and am the second. He gave hia IELTS. But I just got a letter from my college that my medium of education was English during my time at college. I guess that is enough as we have already been alloted a co and all they asked us was to resubmit my pcc. We have applied for subclass 190 visa

Avni


----------



## Expat2013

ashish1137, below is some info that I can share, hope it helps to sustain the pressure during waiting time:



ashish1137 said:


> documents have been asked inly in my moms case:
> 
> 1. form 1281.
> 2. form 1436.
> 3. proof of functional english.
> 4. credit card performa.
> 5. visa application charge.
> 
> I have all documents ready, however, i mailed co again on asking how to pay vac2 charge (chatge in case dependent cannot appear in ielts - but this time on team 23 specific id as asked in the mail sent by CO. Now my queries:
> 
> 1. Is it right to mail on team specific id. This was mentioned in CO's mail. People who conversed with CO can throw more light please.
> *- You should email on gsm.allocated email id*
> 2. Is it right if i mail co and ask for vac2 charge as well so that i can pay in one go or i give co all other documents and first installment of visa application charge (dependent fees of 1760 aud) first.
> 3. Did anyone of you pay vac2 charge? If yes, what is the procedure?
> *- You need to email CO that you would like to go for VAC2 payment. Then CO will email you the invoice which contains the details on how fee can be paid.
> *
> I mailed co on thursday but received no response as off now.
> *- You need to wait. Depending on workload on CO they will process your request.
> 7-8 working days is general timeframe of response.*
> 
> Thanks in advance for taking out time and respondig to my questions.


----------



## jainneha

*pcc in india*

Hi guys, i had submitted my application on 8th Aug, uploaded meds. Still awaiting my Indian PCC. Wanted to ask you guys, if you have applied your PCC through the passport seva kendra? Submitted my application there. Had it cleared from the police station too. They mentioned that the PCC will be delivered to me through speed post?

has anyone gone through this procedure? How long does it roughly take to receive the certificate after the police has verified the docs?


----------



## sapshoby

avni said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Husband is the 1st applicant and am the second. He gave hia IELTS. But I just got a letter from my college that my medium of education was English during my time at college. I guess that is enough as we have already been alloted a co and all they asked us was to resubmit my pcc. We have applied for subclass 190 visa
> 
> Avni


Thanks for the prompt response Avni


----------



## Expat2013

First of all it sounds very unrealistic that your PC will be delivered via post after police verification.

Usually, when your current address and passport address is differenct police verification is initiated.
It is a very painful process and takes 1-1.5 months to complete if you keep following up with them. Then they will send a clear report to PSK post which you will be notified to collect your PCC via SMS.

I suggest to visit your police station and check if they have received your verification request.





jainneha said:


> Hi guys, i had submitted my application on 8th Aug, uploaded meds. Still awaiting my Indian PCC. Wanted to ask you guys, if you have applied your PCC through the passport seva kendra? Submitted my application there. Had it cleared from the police station too. They mentioned that the PCC will be delivered to me through speed post?
> 
> has anyone gone through this procedure? How long does it roughly take to receive the certificate after the police has verified the docs?


----------



## ashish1137

Expat2013 said:


> ashish1137, below is some info that I can share, hope it helps to sustain the pressure during waiting time:


Thank you Semaaustralia, nickzhangnan and Expat2013.

I appreciate your taking out time and reading such a long post. Some follow up questions.

I have all docs ready:
1. Form 1281-Australian Values Statement.
2. Form1436-Adding additional Applicant.
3. Credit Card Performa for first installment of visa application charge (aud1760).

Through what medium should i give these documents to CO.

1. by mail to generic gsm.allocated id?
2. upload in visa docs.
3. By mail to team specific id?

Any combination of above.

Thank you once again in advance.


----------



## ashokmulchandani

Hello Everyone,

my Application is allocated to Brisbane team 32 on 13th Sept ,2014 ( I called them up today @131881 it took 45 min to to complete the call) no Docs have been asked to me 

Not sure how this team works ? Is anyone allocated or had been allocated to same team as well? Please share your experience ? When can I expect grant any information on that?

Thx,


----------



## 189

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Has anyone applied for Visa in August got CO allocation? I applied on 5th August but no allocation yet.


I dont think so Bro, still mid - July applicant are getting allocated with CO.
We have to wait atleast 2 to 6 weeks more.

2 weeks would be super fast average 4 to 6 weeks for CO or we can see direct GRANT


----------



## Shells2012

ashokmulchandani said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> my Application is allocated to Brisbane team 32 on 13th Sept ,2014 ( I called them up today @131881 it took 45 min to to complete the call) no Docs have been asked to me
> 
> Not sure how this team works ? Is anyone allocated or had been allocated to same team as well? Please share your experience ? When can I expect grant any information on that?
> 
> Thx,


Sounds great that you got this much of information. I too called this morning and took me 40 mins to connect to an operator who didn't tell me anything  He said check the processing timelines online....and told me that at the moment its taking 3-4 months to process 189 applications. Such a jerk he was :noidea:

Hope you get the grant soon and then they start with July 2nd week applicants.


----------



## saisdtx

Hello Everyone!!!

I just want to know if you could share with me any latest updates of the skilled nominated visa sub class 190 because we are planning to apply under this visa.

My wife will be the principal applicant and she is working right now on her IELTS because the required band score are quite high 7/8 under ANZSCO 241411....

If you could share your expertise, it would be greatly appreciated..

Thanking you in advance


----------



## prodigy+

Hi All, 

I submitted manager reference as affidavit for roles and responsibilities for ACS and got them assessed. Can Issubmit the same as proof for my 189 visa application though the affidavit is dated June 2013 or should I take a fresh copy of the same, get it signed with current date and then submit for 189 application? 

My points don't change even if I add up my experience from June 2013 to till date


Please advise 

Thanks


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

prodigy+ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted manager reference as affidavit for roles and responsibilities for ACS and got them assessed. Can Issubmit the same as proof for my 189 visa application though the affidavit is dated June 2013 or should I take a fresh copy of the same, get it signed with current date and then submit for 189 application?
> 
> My points don't change even if I add up my experience from June 2013 to till date
> 
> Please advise
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 

ACS assessment letter along with the old sd submitted by you should be fine unless CO asks for a fresh SD. 
Regards, 

Deep


----------



## ashokmulchandani

Shells2012 said:


> Sounds great that you got this much of information. I too called this morning and took me 40 mins to connect to an operator who didn't tell me anything  He said check the processing timelines online....and told me that at the moment its taking 3-4 months to process 189 applications. Such a jerk he was :noidea:
> 
> Hope you get the grant soon and then they start with July 2nd week applicants.



Probably you can call them up 1 week later in the hope to get a more suitable operator  I faced the similar thing when I called them up long back ( 6th Week from the date of lodging the visa) his words were as similar to the one you have mentioned. However, I recommend to give a gap for a week and call them up  

I hope this helps 

Lets wait for the direct grant.

One more thing they probably release a direct grant if they are not required to contact you .It happen to be chance that I called them up and came to know of the allocation thing otherwise I was Oblivious too about that .

Thx,


----------



## Shells2012

ashokmulchandani said:


> Probably you can call them up 1 week later in the hope to get a more suitable operator  I faced the similar thing when I called them up long back ( 6th Week from the date of lodging the visa) his words were as similar to the one you have mentioned. However, I recommend to give a gap for a week and call them up
> 
> I hope this helps
> 
> Lets wait for the direct grant.
> 
> One more thing they probably release a direct grant if they are not required to contact you .It happen to be chance that I called them up and came to know of the allocation thing otherwise I was Oblivious too about that .
> 
> Thx,


Thanks for that...It surely helps  Will try again after 2 weeks. Wish u a speedy grant


----------



## Spykey

any grant today?


----------



## Shells2012

Spykey said:


> any grant today?


An applicant with 4 July Lodgement got Direct grant.....!!!! I see a ray of hope


----------



## janardhana.shamanna

God knows why it is taking such a long time!


----------



## eva-aus1

Did yo call them up ?

tks,
Eva



janardhana.shamanna said:


> God knows why it is taking such a long time!


----------



## ask2

jainneha said:


> Hi guys, i had submitted my application on 8th Aug, uploaded meds. Still awaiting my Indian PCC. Wanted to ask you guys, if you have applied your PCC through the passport seva kendra? Submitted my application there. Had it cleared from the police station too. They mentioned that the PCC will be delivered to me through speed post?
> 
> has anyone gone through this procedure? How long does it roughly take to receive the certificate after the police has verified the docs?


Hi,

We had to go to the Passport office for the PCC. The passport is stamped and a document is given. The document can probably be sent home by speed post but for the passport PCC stamping you might have to visit the Kendra. It takes a max of 45 for the police verification to complete. If there is no separate police verification required then PCC would be stamped on first visit itself.

We are a family of 4 (including 2 kids). 2 got PCC stamped on same day. For 2 we had to go through entire procedure of doc's verification etc. and it took around 30 days. max is 45 days that they inform !

All the best to you !

Rgds


----------



## Surfer127

"Please note – every application status updated email reduces the time available to finalise visa applications."

I got this in acknowledgement mail.. what does this mean to be exact?


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys,

Good morning. 
Can anyone please let me know if I can claim Spouse 5 points if her & Mine occupations are from CSOL but her occupation is not there in NSW and mine is??

Thanking you in advance.

Mimo88


----------



## Nadi_

Surfer127 said:


> "Please note – every application status updated email reduces the time available to finalise visa applications."
> 
> I got this in acknowledgement mail.. what does this mean to be exact?


I think it might mean that you have sent an email mail to them to get visa status update, and they replied that these emails will cause further delays.


----------



## Surfer127

Nadi_ said:


> I think it might mean that you have sent an email mail to them to get visa status update, and they replied that these emails will cause further delays.


 thx. I did send them a mail to furnish required docs. but this was auto generated msg


----------



## Nadi_

Surfer127 said:


> thx. I did send them a mail to furnish required docs. but this was auto generated msg


Good....so he is just telling you in advance not to send emails to ask 
Just keep waiting...

Good luck Man


----------



## trombok.c

Hello Friends,

I am new in this forum.I have submitted my EOI under 190 Visa. I want to add myself in the timeline but don't know how to do it. Please guide me so that I can feed the details. 

Thanx


----------



## Surfer127

trombok.c said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am new in this forum.I have submitted my EOI under 190 Visa. I want to add myself in the timeline but don't know how to do it. Please guide me so that I can feed the details.
> 
> Thanx



click on Quick Links -------> Edit Signature


----------



## Garry2684

Hello Friends,

I bring news too. I got my grant today at 9:19am today 

Thanks to all you lovely people for the wishes and support.

Special thanks to all my friends from our little secret group (u guys know it which group it is )

Cheers!!


----------



## Zabeen

Shells2012 said:


> An applicant with 4 July Lodgement got Direct grant.....!!!! I see a ray of hope


Hi! What is direct grant? What is the EOI score?


----------



## Garry2684

Direct grant is when you are never contacted by DIBP (Team or CO). It happens when you have frontloaded all possible docs.


----------



## Spykey

Garry2684 said:


> Direct grant is when you are never contacted by DIBP (Team or CO). It happens when you have frontloaded all possible docs.


hey garry,
how do you know you had a case officer on 15 May'14 if you received a direct grant?

thanks!


----------



## wish

hi guys....

any idea about the number of days we have to wait for the official GRANT letter after the case has been finalized. Its been two days i haven't received the letter yet......

Cheers


----------



## Garry2684

I received the grant letter with the notification itself!!


----------



## Waqarali20005

wish said:


> hi guys....
> 
> any idea about the number of days we have to wait for the official GRANT letter after the case has been finalized. Its been two days i haven't received the letter yet......
> 
> Cheers


If you applied through agent, then ask him about he grant letter. Usually, it does not take more than a day or 2.


----------



## madhukar.goud

And the day has finally arrived. Happy to inform you all that got my grant today at 11AM IST. It was a direct grant.
I didnt upload Form 80 or 1221. Front loaded PCC and Medicals.
GSM Adelaide was the team.

Plan to travel last week of October

Visa Class 189 
IELTS: 5 Apr 2014 |
ACS Submitted: 263111 May 2014 | 
Result: +ve 11 Sep 2014 | 
EOI submitted (60 Points): 26 Apr 2014 | 
Invite : 12th May 2014 | 
Medical 26 May 2014 | 
Visa application submitted 26 June 2014 | 
PCC Uploaded 26 July 2014 | 
CO - Direct Grant 15th Sept | 
Grant - 15th Sep


----------



## eva-aus1

Guys ..anyone advise me.. I have added my kid as non migrating dependent as I do not have plan to take her with me now, I plan to do it only after a year.. so my CO did ask me for care and custody arrangments for her.. what shall I submit.. ??? anyone with similar experience.. advise advise... 

and to my surprise it came from adelaide team.. !!

tks,
Eva


----------



## createfuture

madhukar.goud said:


> And the day has finally arrived. Happy to inform you all that got my grant today at 11AM IST. It was a direct grant.
> I didnt upload Form 80 or 1221. Front loaded PCC and Medicals.
> GSM Adelaide was the team.
> 
> Plan to travel last week of October
> 
> Visa Class 189
> IELTS: 5 Apr 2014 |
> ACS Submitted: 263111 May 2014 |
> Result: +ve 11 Sep 2014 |
> EOI submitted (60 Points): 26 Apr 2014 |
> Invite : 12th May 2014 |
> Medical 26 May 2014 |
> Visa application submitted 26 June 2014 |
> PCC Uploaded 26 July 2014 |
> CO - Direct Grant 15th Sept |
> Grant - 15th Sep



Congratulations!


------------------------
189, 60, eLodge 31/July/2014


----------



## wish

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys ..anyone advise me.. I have added my kid as non migrating dependent as I do not have plan to take her with me now, I plan to do it only after a year.. so my CO did ask me for care and custody arrangments for her.. what shall I submit.. ??? anyone with similar experience.. advise advise...
> 
> and to my surprise it came from adelaide team.. !!
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Hi Eva,

i think you can prepare an affidavit for this issue.. CO might accept it because one of my friend did the same . I hope your child birth cert have your name.....

thx


----------



## VBP

Dear All,

At the outset, many congratulations to everyone who have got their grants till now and all the best to those who are waiting for them.

Im glad and completely overjoyed to inform that I received my direct grant (190, ACT state) on 11th September, (Last Thursday) and also apologies for informing so late.. 

I cant thank enough to all the group members for their support through some very tough times and answering all queries, inspite some of them being very lame.. 

All the best for your journey and i hope we rub shoulders in Australia some day..

Regards


----------



## kevin538

VBP said:


> Dear All,
> 
> At the outset, many congratulations to everyone who have got their grants till now and all the best to those who are waiting for them.
> 
> Im glad and completely overjoyed to inform that I received my direct grant (190, ACT state) on 11th September, (Last Thursday) and also apologies for informing so late..
> 
> I cant thank enough to all the group members for their support through some very tough times and answering all queries, inspite some of them being very lame..
> 
> All the best for your journey and i hope we rub shoulders in Australia some day..
> 
> Regards


Congratulations and all the best for your OZ life...

Please update your time lines...


----------



## soodrahul

Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. Its a direct grant from adelaide team 2. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.

Thank you guys, I wish every one get their grants soon.

Regards,
Rahul


----------



## padmakarrao

Congrats VBP, soodrahul and madhukar goud. Good to see so many grants coming. Lets wish all the June guys are cleared soon and the focus moves on July now.


----------



## TheExpatriate

eva-aus1 said:


> Guys ..anyone advise me.. I have added my kid as non migrating dependent as I do not have plan to take her with me now, I plan to do it only after a year.. so my CO did ask me for care and custody arrangments for her.. what shall I submit.. ??? anyone with similar experience.. advise advise...
> 
> and to my surprise it came from adelaide team.. !!
> 
> tks,
> Eva


if the other parent is not included, you need the court custody, death certificate, or Form 1229 (consent of the other parent).


----------



## wish

soodrahul said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. Its a direct grant from adelaide team 2. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Thank you guys, I wish every one get their grants soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul


Have you got the letter??


----------



## dextress

Wow! 
Congrats to everyone been granted! I think i'll need to call up my team to know what's taking them so long. On Friday I got their confirmation mail that they have received Form 80 (in reply to my mail asking the same). Might sound silly, but I am not able to get through the call.. @ 13881. A little help?


----------



## ashokmulchandani

Received my Grant today Afternoon  
Thx to the forum


----------



## soodrahul

wish said:


> Have you got the letter??


Yes I got the grant letter in my email.


----------



## wish

ashokmulchandani said:


> Received my Grant today Afternoon
> Thx to the forum


Have you got the grant letter?? 
I havent received yet. Visa grant on 13 Sep. Should i call DIBP?


----------



## mah

ashokmulchandani said:


> Received my Grant today Afternoon
> Thx to the forum



Thats great, July grant.

Congratssss


----------



## mah

soodrahul said:


> Finallyyyyy......By the grace of God we have got our Grant. Its a direct grant from adelaide team 2. From the bottom of my heart I thank this forum for all the help and support.
> 
> Thank you guys, I wish every one get their grants soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul



Good news, Congratsss


----------



## eva-aus1

other parent is included as migrating , planned to leave my kid with my parents for time being may be for max of 6 months,.and take her once I settle .

Eva


TheExpatriate said:


> if the other parent is not included, you need the court custody, death certificate, or Form 1229 (consent of the other parent).


----------



## Nishbhar

eva-aus1 said:


> other parent is included as migrating , planned to leave my kid with my parents for time being may be for max of 6 months,.and take her once I settle .
> 
> Eva


I think it's better to include her as a migrating member of the family. That way you don't need show any custody doc. You can always get the initial entry done and then have her stay in India until you decide on taking her back with you.

It will probably save you time and money as well..

Just my opinion.


----------



## padmakarrao

ashokmulchandani said:


> Received my Grant today Afternoon
> Thx to the forum


Congrats Ashok, best wishes for your bright future in Oz.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

ashokmulchandani said:


> Received my Grant today Afternoon
> Thx to the forum


Congrats Brother


----------



## ashokmulchandani

wish said:


> Have you got the grant letter??
> I havent received yet. Visa grant on 13 Sep. Should i call DIBP?


Hi Yes i have received the grant letter in an email from team 32 plus I downloaded from immiaccount correspondence tab in addition you can generate VEVO as well


----------



## janardhana.shamanna

eva-aus1 said:


> Did yo call them up ?
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Thanks for asking, Eva. I have filed my application through an agent. Would it still be wise to call them? My agent advised one more week's time. Guess BA (261111 code) processing is taking a longer time. 

Seniors - your thoughts appreciated! 

Many thanks and all the best for everyone awaiting grants!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

ashokmulchandani said:


> Received my Grant today Afternoon
> Thx to the forum


Congrats!!!


----------



## Melbound

Hi All,

I had applied for FBI PCC last year and got the letter (Dated Jan 10th 2014). I couldnt apply for the visa last time as I was rejected by Victoria in Feb 2014. Now I might get the invite this week (NSW SS). Can I use this PCC while lodging the visa?

I again applied for FBI PCC last month but today found out that the finger prints were illegible and hence my request for New PCC from FBI was rejected. Please let me know if I can still use the earlier PCC dated Jan 2014 and whether it will affect my first entry date. I lived in the US between 2006-2010 and have not travelled after that..Much appreciated!


----------



## bdtooz

padmakarrao said:


> Originally Posted by ashokmulchandani View Post
> Received my Grant today Afternoon
> Thx to the forum


Congrats


----------



## bdtooz

Usha Abhilash said:


> Originally Posted by ashokmulchandani View Post
> Received my Grant today Afternoon
> Thx to the forum


Congrats Mate


----------



## Smart111

*Yes yes yes granted*

Hi all, I am a silent viewer of this forum,especially this thread. We are very happy to share our golden moments as we got our DIAMENT ( DIRECT) GRANT TODAY :first:. I AM GLAD TO SHARE MY TIME LINE AS BELOW.

189 INVITED JUNE 14 ELECTRICAL ENGINEER 189 60 points IELTS 7.5 average
APPLIED 8 July 14 (awaiting for getting 1 month old child passport) ( Myself, My wife ,My 3 year old daughter and 4 month old son(age as per today). 
INDIA,UAE,Qatar and Australia PCC's pre-Loaded 
All other documents Pre Loaded except Form 80
CO allocation ; Don't know :fingerscrossed:
Visa granted :15 Sep 14 ( Noted Granted on Immi account for all applicant .Once i run to my wife and informed .believe me she was doubted and asked me to show ,as she believed i might wrongly assumed the upgraded status change message.after we have checked in VEVO. bingo....i realized it is a party time. Even though unable to see grand letter.May be my agent onshore received. 

(my personal advice most of the agent useful for nothing.not even responding your reasonable clarification requests after visa application where this forum rocks).
First Entry limit date: June 15 
Actual Entry : Will be plan after reliving from this happy shack :cheer2:

We are really great full to this forum as it was our experience reference to avoid mistakes and given courage during waiting period .thanks to all people contributes their part. Our wishes and prayers to all are awaiting to get their GOLDEN or DIAMENT GRANDS SOON. 

Guys Applied on and before July 14, wake up. and plan earlier, as your waiting period about to end. otherwise you will be ended with status 'what to do ,where to begin once you received your grand like me and in your plan add a line to meet me in Oz.eace:


----------



## Vickyh

ashokmulchandani said:


> Received my Grant today Afternoon
> Thx to the forum


congrats mate, best wishes！


----------



## varun71863

lodge 189 under 261313 on 8th September and front uploaded all documents


----------



## Mike147

Hi guys, 

Congrats to all those receiving grants! 
Glad the queue is finally moving towards July 😄

Please remember to update visa tracker.


----------



## dextress

Smart111 said:


> Hi all, I am a silent viewer of this forum,especially this thread. We are very happy to share our golden moments as we got our DIAMENT ( DIRECT) GRANT TODAY :first:. I AM GLAD TO SHARE MY TIME LINE AS BELOW.
> 
> 189 INVITED JUNE 14 ELECTRICAL ENGINEER 189 60 points IELTS 7.5 average
> APPLIED 8 July 14 (awaiting for getting 1 month old child passport) ( Myself, My wife ,My 3 year old daughter and 4 month old son(age as per today).
> INDIA,UAE,Qatar and Australia PCC's pre-Loaded
> All other documents Pre Loaded except Form 80
> CO allocation ; Don't know :fingerscrossed:
> Visa granted :15 Sep 14 ( Noted Granted on Immi account for all applicant .Once i run to my wife and informed .believe me she was doubted and asked me to show ,as she believed i might wrongly assumed the upgraded status change message.after we have checked in VEVO. bingo....i realized it is a party time. Even though unable to see grand letter.May be my agent onshore received.
> 
> (my personal advice most of the agent useful for nothing.not even responding your reasonable clarification requests after visa application where this forum rocks).
> First Entry limit date: June 15
> Actual Entry : Will be plan after reliving from this happy shack :cheer2:
> 
> We are really great full to this forum as it was our experience reference to avoid mistakes and given courage during waiting period .thanks to all people contributes their part. Our wishes and prayers to all are awaiting to get their GOLDEN or DIAMENT GRANDS SOON.
> 
> Guys Applied on and before July 14, wake up. and plan earlier, as your waiting period about to end. otherwise you will be ended with status 'what to do ,where to begin once you received your grand like me and in your plan add a line to meet me in Oz.eace:


Hey smart
Congrats dude! Do let us know how things swing by by the time u reach Oz and after that too. Hope to meet u in Oz.. Keep checking ur pms here


----------



## deepeshneo007

Hey Everyone,

I launched my application on 25 Jun (189) and still don't have any update. I see most of June folks have got grants. I called up DIBP on 11 and they informed me that i still don't have a CO. Should I give them a ring again? or wait for 3 months ? Anyone with experience of waiting 80+ days?

Thanks,


----------



## retake

deepeshneo007 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I launched my application on 25 Jun (189) and still don't have any update. I see most of June folks have got grants. I called up DIBP on 11 and they informed me that i still don't have a CO. Should I give them a ring again? or wait for 3 months ? Anyone with experience of waiting 80+ days?
> 
> Thanks,



I lodged mine on June 23 but no update yet as well. I called them yesterday but a lady who picked up didn't give any info as well. Will call them again tomorrow.ainkiller:


----------



## nithincertain

I submitted my EOI application selecting both 189 and 190 (NSW state nomination) visa options.
I got the invite for 189 first and EOI got locked.

Yesterday I got an email from NSW officer that they could finalize my State nomination application since they found my EOI number invalid. Asked me to provide the correct one.

I am planning to reply them that I've already got an invite for 189 and would like to withdraw my state nomination application.

#1 Am i correct in my reply to NSW? 
#2 Whether this withdrawal can affect my 189 process in any way?

Please advise.


----------



## TheExpatriate

nithincertain said:


> I submitted my EOI application selecting both 189 and 190 (NSW state nomination) visa options.
> I got the invite for 189 first and EOI got locked.
> 
> Yesterday I got an email from NSW officer that they could finalize my State nomination application since they found my EOI number invalid. Asked me to provide the correct one.
> 
> I am planning to reply them that I've already got an invite for 189 and would like to withdraw my state nomination application.
> 
> #1 Am i correct in my reply to NSW?
> #2 Whether this withdrawal can affect my 189 process in any way?
> 
> Please advise.


I would say, just to be 100% sure, lodge your 189 visa based on the invite first, then withdraw with them


----------



## nithincertain

TheExpatriate said:


> I would say, just to be 100% sure, lodge your 189 visa based on the invite first, then withdraw with them


Thanks TheExpatriate.
Yes I already lodged my VISA. Am i good to withdraw?


----------



## TheExpatriate

nithincertain said:


> Thanks TheExpatriate.
> Yes I already lodged my VISA. Am i good to withdraw?


yeah just be clear in your email about what you are withdrawing. Explain it in detail that you had two EOIs one for 189 the other for 190 NSW SS, and you are withdrawing your application for SS since your 189 invitation came through and you'd rather proceed with that visa application.


----------



## wish

Hi seniors.... 
Really need your advice .. my 189 has granted last on 11 Sep and I still not able to generate the grant letter . I have contacted my agent and he also said the same ... Should I call DIB P ? Or wait few more days .. I heard people got their letter immediately after the status changed to finalised.

Pls help ...


----------



## Nishant Dundas

wish said:


> Hi seniors....
> Really need your advice .. my 189 has granted last on 11 Sep and I still not able to generate the grant letter . I have contacted my agent and he also said the same ... Should I call DIB P ? Or wait few more days .. I heard people got their letter immediately after the status changed to finalised.
> 
> Pls help ...


Did you check your email or ask your CO to check his inbox as the grant letter comes in email.
Also check on vevo, it must be definitely shown there.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## VBP

kevin538 said:


> Congratulations and all the best for your OZ life...
> 
> Please update your time lines...


Lodged visa on 12th july (190), everything was front loaded..


----------



## radical

varun71863 said:


> lodge 189 under 261313 on 8th September and front uploaded all documents


Same here lodged on 8th September 2014. Medicals are yet to be completed. Booked an appointment for 23rd September onshore. 

My guess is October 1st week they will start allocating for August last week applications or September first week. 

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

wish said:


> I applied tru agent and he never received any mail . And in vevo system, only I can see my visa status updated and it's granted .. it's showed error when I checked my wife particulars... I think I should call DIB P.


Yes please do at the earliest.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## retake

wish said:


> Hi seniors....
> Really need your advice .. my 189 has granted last on 11 Sep and I still not able to generate the grant letter . I have contacted my agent and he also said the same ... Should I call DIB P ? Or wait few more days .. I heard people got their letter immediately after the status changed to finalised.
> 
> Pls help ...


Call them up bro, it has been almost a week!


----------



## amitferns

wish said:


> Hi seniors....
> Really need your advice .. my 189 has granted last on 11 Sep and I still not able to generate the grant letter . I have contacted my agent and he also said the same ... Should I call DIB P ? Or wait few more days .. I heard people got their letter immediately after the status changed to finalised.
> 
> Pls help ...


Wish if I were you I would call up immediately


----------



## ask2

Any info on Form 80 ? Is it a mandatory document ? Whats it about and from where do I get it ?


----------



## lemehs

Dear All,

I am one of the quite audience of this thread, though I had hired a consultant to process my VISA; this group has been very informative and have witnessed a great support, encouragement and motivation to fellow applicants. BTW; yesterday, me and my family (wife & son) by god’s grace and prayers/blessing from well wishers we have been blessed with the golden mail. Here are some my details:

Sub Class: 190 (223112)
VISA Lodged: 23rd July 2014
VISA Granted: 15th Sep 2014.

It has been a long wait (prior to VISA lodgment) and complex task but worth it, just do the right things; have patience and determination with hope and faith, you all will get there just like us. 

Our prayers and wishes to all those who are waiting for the grant and good luck to all those have got them for the task ahead.

Cheers
Mel


----------



## Surfer127

Got Grant !!! Yippppppppppieeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## amhalabi

If it's required you'll find a link in the document section for it. It's mostly about character. You can find the form in the immi website. Just look for forms or Google form 80 and you'll get it.


----------



## ask2

amhalabi said:


> If it's required you'll find a link in the document section for it. It's mostly about character. You can find the form in the immi website. Just look for forms or Google form 80 and you'll get it.


Ok. Probably I'll just wait to see if its requested by the CO. Currently I do not see the requirement link in my immi account. Thanks for the information


----------



## jimmyhendrix

Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
IELTS - October 2013
ACS - March 2014
EOI - March 2014
Visa (190 VIC for 263111) - 20th June 2014
Grant - 16th Sept 2014

Note: Yes Yes. I did call DIBP Adelaide (9:45 AM IST). And they informed me that they have requested some information (wont get into the details...) on 29th August, but did not received anything from my agent. I called up my agent and he said he send it on the same day (or I think that's what I heard). Anyways, I came to office at 11 AM IST with so many unitelligeble words about my agent and then I logged into my Immiaccount and Voila... The rest as it says is History....

Special thanks to my pals: Amit (If not for you, I wouldn't have caleld up DIPB, thanks bro), Eva, Venu, Yennigala, Mark, Deep, TheExpatriate ,gsing,(Sorry if I missed anyone else).

So, Junites... I say go for it and call DIBP. Atleast you will know the status...


----------



## jainneha

*help with indian pcc*

If anyone of you applied through the passport seva kendra, cld u please let me know what was the process? im still at the last stage, but noone seems to be able to tell me whether the certificate comes speed post, or do we pick it up personally? 

I went to their office, and they said it will come through speed post..

can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## bdapplicant

Congrats  Can you pls mention the DIBP Adelaide number 



jimmyhendrix said:


> Hello World!!! I am a not so silent reader of this form. And today I am happy to inform to the rest of my expatriates that finally I got a Grant to enter Aussie with my beloved Family.
> Its just too many words to express my feelings and Speechless would be closely related term.
> I thank one and all for your support directly or indirectly. You have supported me through thick and thin and been a pillar of morale support for these past 3 months.
> Here are my dates for those who can't see my signature:
> IELTS - October 2013
> ACS - March 2014
> EOI - March 2014
> Visa (190 VIC for 263111) - 20th June 2014
> Grant - 16th Sept 2014
> 
> Note: Yes Yes. I did call DIBP Adelaide (9:45 AM IST). And they informed me that they have requested some information (wont get into the details...) on 29th August, but did not received anything from my agent. I called up my agent and he said he send it on the same day (or I think that's what I heard). Anyways, I came to office at 11 AM IST with so many unitelligeble words about my agent and then I logged into my Immiaccount and Voila... The rest as it says is History....
> 
> Special thanks to my pals: Amit (If not for you, I wouldn't have caleld up DIPB, thanks bro), Eva, Venu, Yennigala, Mark, Deep, TheExpatriate ,gsing,(Sorry if I missed anyone else).
> 
> So, Junites... I say go for it and call DIBP. Atleast you will know the status...


----------



## Nishbhar

jainneha said:


> If anyone of you applied through the passport seva kendra, cld u please let me know what was the process? im still at the last stage, but noone seems to be able to tell me whether the certificate comes speed post, or do we pick it up personally?
> 
> I went to their office, and they said it will come through speed post..
> 
> can anyone shed some light on this?


PCC applied thro PSK will never come thro speedpost. You will get an SMS after which you need go to the PSK to collect it in person. 

Have you applied in PSK or at comms office? For immigration purposes you will need to apply only at the PSK.


----------



## jainneha

Nishbhar said:


> PCC applied thro PSK will never come thro speedpost. You will get an SMS after which you need go to the PSK to collect it in person.
> 
> Have you applied in PSK or at comms office? For immigration purposes you will need to apply only at the PSK.


I applied in PSK. Got an sms, went there to collect it, but the officials claimed that I will be getting it by speed post. Thats why kinda in a fix. Had lodged the application on 8th Aug. PCC is pending still..


----------



## rowdy31

Hi Friends,

I have some doubts and i need ur valuable replies..

1. Is it mandatory to Resubmit ACS Documents to DIAC case officer.. Specially if the Employment reference given to ACS is 1 year old also is written on company letter head and currently company has stopped issuing such letters .


----------



## Nishbhar

jainneha said:


> I applied in PSK. Got an sms, went there to collect it, but the officials claimed that I will be getting it by speed post. Thats why kinda in a fix. Had lodged the application on 8th Aug. PCC is pending still..


That's quite strange. The reason I say that is because your passport needs to be stamped by a passport officer along with the issuance of 2 copies of PCC. How will they stamp your passport if they send thro speed-post?

Not sure if they have changed the process in recent past but most of us here have collected PCC and got passport stamped in the PSK.

Keep calm it shud work out OK..


----------



## jainneha

padmakarrao said:


> It does not work that way. I am assuming, you went to PSK once, when they checked your papers and the passport officer created a file and said your physical police verification is initiated. Post which in 2-3 weeks the police must have called you from local police station and called you for the verification with a list of documents. If that is done now your file moves from the police station to PSK. Then you get a call from PSK, once your PCC is ready.
> 
> You go back to PCC to collect it, show them the relevant docs and collect your PCC. Please understand PCC in India means, you get two printed PCC's and a stamp is put on your passport and signed by the passport officer.
> 
> So no post thing will happen.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Sure, thanks..


----------



## rahulkap1

Has anybody experienced the problem with form 80? while I try to remove last signature page and replace with my signed page, giving error message as secured document & asked for password. How should i replace signature page with mine.

Please suggest who have uploaded form 80, how did you guys managed?


----------



## gsingh

I got Grant
Thanks a lot friends. This forum has been so helpful in achieving this. 
I am feeling numb. Finally all the efforts of more that one and a half year paid off. 
You guys have kept me motivated. Guided me in this journey.
May god bless you all and shower his blessings.
Everyone will soon have a blast. Your Grant is just at your door step. 
Best of luck.


----------



## rahulkap1

Has anybody experienced the problem with form 80? while I try to remove last signature page and replace with my signed page, giving error message as secured document & asked for password. How should i replace signature page with mine.

Please suggest who have uploaded form 80, how did you guys managed?


----------



## TheExpatriate

rahulkap1 said:


> Has anybody experienced the problem with form 80? while I try to remove last signature page and replace with my signed page, giving error message as secured document & asked for password. How should i replace signature page with mine.
> 
> Please suggest who have uploaded form 80, how did you guys managed?


 I printed all of it, signed it, then scanned all of it into one PDF.


----------



## Garry2684

Spykey said:


> hey garry,
> how do you know you had a case officer on 15 May'14 if you received a direct grant?
> 
> thanks!


Hey,

Thats the CO for ACT application


----------



## laurinoz

Surfer127 said:


> Got Grant !!! Yippppppppppieeeeeeeeeeeeeee


To you my friend, here's a special:

:drum: :rockon: :drum: :rockon: 

*Many Congratulations!!*

It is very well deserved, and I wish I was there with you and Mrs. K celebrating like if there was no tomorrow. My best forum friends got their grant, and I cannot be happier than that. Now, when you find a house in Oz, make sure there's a guest room for me 

:cheer2: :yo: :cheer2: :yo:


----------



## mah

Surfer127 said:


> Got Grant !!! Yippppppppppieeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Cool

Congratss


----------



## dixiechic

*medical forms*

HI…am filling up the form 26 and 160 for medicals. There is a question there about visa office? What should I put as Visa office?
Also intended occupation? does that mean my skill code? 

Pls help.


Thanks,


----------



## dixiechic

HI…am filling up the form 26 and 160 for medicals. There is a question there about visa office? What should I put as Visa office?
Also intended occupation? does that mean my skill code? 

Pls help.


Thanks,


----------



## besthar

Surfer127 said:


> Got Grant !!! Yippppppppppieeeeeeeeeeeeeee


That was a long journey indeed ... Congrats Mate.


----------



## besthar

laurinoz said:


> To you my friend, here's a special:
> 
> :drum: :rockon: :drum: :rockon:
> 
> *Many Congratulations!!*
> 
> It is very well deserved, and I wish I was there with you and Mrs. K celebrating like if there was no tomorrow. My best forum friends got their grant, and I cannot be happier than that. Now, when you find a house in Oz, make sure there's a guest room for me
> 
> :cheer2: :yo: :cheer2: :yo:


And, You're not too far either and will have yours shortly ... Keep the Faith.


----------



## besthar

rahulkap1 said:


> Has anybody experienced the problem with form 80? while I try to remove last signature page and replace with my signed page, giving error message as secured document & asked for password. How should i replace signature page with mine.
> 
> Please suggest who have uploaded form 80, how did you guys managed?


use pdf crack ... then use split pdf and then merge pdf ... 

If my idea sounds too crazy then -------- > fill-in the details online, print it, scan it and then upload it ... Cheers and good luck.


----------



## besthar

dixiechic said:


> HI…am filling up the form 26 and 160 for medicals. There is a question there about visa office? What should I put as Visa office?
> Also intended occupation? does that mean my skill code?
> 
> Pls help.
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Form 26 and 160 ??? Whats this guys , never heard of em before ... or am i missing something here ......?

In any case put the Visa Office as India, New Delhi and Intended Occupation as your relevant assessed occupation code


----------



## besthar

wish said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I called DIB P just now and I got the line after one hour hold the phone .... They operator said that , it may take up to one week to generate the letter some time depend on the CO ... Does it normal ? Should I worry about anything , though it's showed granted in my acco and vevo( only mine not my wife )
> 
> What should I do ?
> 
> Seniors advice will be more relief..... Thanks


Call them up again ... give them your TRN Number and They will give you your Grant Number ... Use the Grant number and Look up to the details in the VEVO system.

BTW - if you've given any secondary email id ... the Grant letter would have gone to em ... Ask to Agent to check the details correctly. 

Alternatively , use the contact us link and mail them along with the TRN number to check on the grant details, they respond in 2 days time...


----------



## Surfer127

laurinoz said:


> To you my friend, here's a special:
> 
> :drum: :rockon: :drum: :rockon:
> 
> *Many Congratulations!!*
> 
> It is very well deserved, and I wish I was there with you and Mrs. K celebrating like if there was no tomorrow. My best forum friends got their grant, and I cannot be happier than that. Now, when you find a house in Oz, make sure there's a guest room for me
> 
> :cheer2: :yo: :cheer2: :yo:


Thank You so much... I am there because of you guys... I wish i see you in Oz land .. I am & will be always grateful to you. 

And its great to see you back on forum !!!


----------



## dextress

dixiechic said:


> HI&#133;am filling up the form 26 and 160 for medicals. There is a question there about visa office? What should I put as Visa office?
> Also intended occupation? does that mean my skill code?
> 
> Pls help.
> 
> Thanks,


I also took the pain of filling both of those forms for 4 of us applicants, only to realize at the clinic that they are not required anymore. All those details are uploaded by the clinic online after the check up. I would suggest don't bother with those forms.


----------



## dextress

Today at 4:45 am IST, I dialled +61 131881 and waited for 70 minutes for operator but no one picked up. I chose option 1(for visa) and then 5 (for live in Australia). My CO is from Adelaide team 23.
Question is did I dial the correct number and chose the correct option? OR is there a direct number for my team? 
People who have had word with DIBP, please comment. 
Thanks.


----------



## Waqarali20005

dextress said:


> Today at 4:45 am IST, I dialled +61 131881 and waited for 70 minutes for operator but no one picked up. I chose option 1(for visa) and then 5 (for live in Australia). My CO is from Adelaide team 23.
> Question is did I dial the correct number and chose the correct option? OR is there a direct number for my team?
> People who have had word with DIBP, please comment.
> Thanks.


+61731367000 try this number...


----------



## semaaustralia

dextress said:


> Today at 4:45 am IST, I dialled +61 131881 and waited for 70 minutes for operator but no one picked up. I chose option 1(for visa) and then 5 (for live in Australia). My CO is from Adelaide team 23.
> Question is did I dial the correct number and chose the correct option? OR is there a direct number for my team?
> People who have had word with DIBP, please comment.
> Thanks.


Hello,
If you get to Adelaide Team 23, please let us know.
I am allocated to the same team and I have not been able to reach them directly, I was only able to speak to the General Support personnel (though I dialled +61 131881).

Thanks.


----------



## dextress

semaaustralia said:


> Hello,
> If you get to Adelaide Team 23, please let us know.
> I am allocated to the same team and I have not been able to reach them directly, I was only able to speak to the General Support personnel (though I dialled +61 131881).
> 
> Thanks.


So did you get any help on +61 131881? 
Which option did you choose? 
I am now gonna try the number given above by Waqar. 
Also what time did you call them?


----------



## dextress

Waqarali20005 said:


> +61731367000 try this number...


Thanks. Will try it tomorrow and report. 
Any preferred time you would suggest?


----------



## Waqarali20005

dextress said:


> Thanks. Will try it tomorrow and report.
> Any preferred time you would suggest?


i would suggest you to call anytime between 10am to 12 am Australian time.adjust it according to your local time.


----------



## dixiechic

dextress said:


> I also took the pain of filling both of those forms for 4 of us applicants, only to realize at the clinic that they are not required anymore. All those details are uploaded by the clinic online after the check up. I would suggest don't bother with those forms.




hi,

the thing is the person at the clinic told me to get these forms over the phone when i made an appt. secondly, i am based in dub currently so what should my visa office be?

and what should be the intended occupation for dependants???


thanks


----------



## dextress

dixiechic said:


> hi,
> 
> the thing is the person at the clinic told me to get these forms over the phone when i made an appt. secondly, i am based in dub currently so what should my visa office be?
> 
> and what should be the intended occupation for dependants???
> 
> thanks


I filled visa office as DIBP. 
Intended occupation for my kids was student and for wife it was housewife. 
But be informed my forms were not taken by the clinic. They said they don't need it as all these details are already available in our visa application and the medical details they will upload in the eMedical system online. 
They didn't even take any picture of us we carried with us. They clicked from their camera.


----------



## semaaustralia

dextress said:


> So did you get any help on +61 131881?
> Which option did you choose?
> I am now gonna try the number given above by Waqar.
> Also what time did you call them?


I got some help...but was not completely satisfied as they didn't connect me to adelaide team23. 
Better to try the other line provided by Waqar...I think +61 131881 is only good for those who want to know whether CO has been assigned or not.

Cheers.


----------



## padmakarrao

dixiechic said:


> hi,
> 
> the thing is the person at the clinic told me to get these forms over the phone when i made an appt. secondly, i am based in dub currently so what should my visa office be?
> 
> and what should be the intended occupation for dependants???
> 
> 
> thanks


Visa office would be online, as you have applied for it online.

intended occupation has been shared perfectly by the other colleague


----------



## TheExpatriate

Waqarali20005 said:


> +61731367000 try this number...


this is Brisbane/Queensland center


----------



## semaaustralia

TheExpatriate said:


> this is Brisbane/Queensland center


It seems the Number for the Direct Adelaide teams is scarce these days.
The other number +61 131881 is for Adelaide but from what I have seen, it is more like a General number.
I couldnt get past the helpdesk to someone in the team.


----------



## sn00py

Hi guys, 

Can I just check if we are granted visa 189, we are make our first entry to Australia within one year timeframe right? 

Just want to check if on our first entry, do we have to fulfill the 2 out of 5 years stay in Australia straight away? Or can we make a first entry (to secure the visa) and enter again to fulfil the 2 consecutive years after awhile? And if the second option is doable, is there a timeframe we must enter Australia again? 

Also can I check if first home owners grants are applicable for PRs? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## dextress

TheExpatriate said:


> this is Brisbane/Queensland center





semaaustralia said:


> It seems the Number for the Direct Adelaide teams is scarce these days.
> The other number +61 131881 is for Adelaide but from what I have seen, it is more like a General number.
> I couldnt get past the helpdesk to someone in the team.


So to check that I called that number just now (out of office hours ) and got some response like: DIBP GSM office is now closed... Timing are 8am to 4pm... Call later. Alternatively you can email your queries to [email protected]..... 

Sounds like it's Adelaide based on the email address from the IVR. 
Will confirm tomorrow.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

dextress said:


> So to check that I called that number just now (out of office hours ) and got some response like: DIBP GSM office is now closed... Timing are 8am to 4pm... Call later. Alternatively you can email your queries to [email protected].....
> 
> Sounds like it's Adelaide based on the email address from the IVR.
> Will confirm tomorrow.



DIBP office opens at 830 am AUS time. I called in today and got connected in one go.
Call from skype to get connected easily, i have seen indian ISD services wont allow the same.

Cheers


----------



## vikz_au

Hi Guys,

It gives me an immense pleasure to inform you guys about my GRANT yesterday. I would like to extend my gratitude for all the group members who remain extremely supportive throughout my visa process. Hope you guys will always remain at my back with your guidance & fruitful suggestions in finding job & settling in Australia.

Any suggestions/guidelines regarding the below points will be highly appreciable.

•	Things to do on first arrival
•	How to search job
•	Best time to visit for job search

My timelines are as follows:

Subclass 190 (SA)
ACS Request Submitted: 20-Oct-2012
ACS Assessment Received: 19-Nov-2012
EOI Submitted: 25-Apr-2014
Invitation Received: 21-May-2014
Application Submitted: 11-Jun-2014
CO Allocation: 15-Aug-2014
Med. Reports Up by Clinic: 20-Aug-2014
PCC Uploaded: 24-Aug-2014
Grant: 15-Sep-2014

Stay Blessed.

Thank you.


----------



## amhalabi

vikz_au said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me an immense pleasure to inform you guys about my GRANT yesterday. I would like to extend my gratitude for all the group members who remain extremely supportive throughout my visa process. Hope you guys will always remain at my back with your guidance & fruitful suggestions in finding job & settling in Australia.
> 
> Any suggestions/guidelines regarding the below points will be highly appreciable.
> 
> •	Things to do on first arrival
> •	How to search job
> •	Best time to visit for job search
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Subclass 190 (SA)
> ACS Request Submitted: 20-Oct-2012
> ACS Assessment Received: 19-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted: 25-Apr-2014
> Invitation Received: 21-May-2014
> Application Submitted: 11-Jun-2014
> CO Allocation: 15-Aug-2014
> Med. Reports Up by Clinic: 20-Aug-2014
> PCC Uploaded: 24-Aug-2014
> Grant: 15-Sep-2014
> 
> Stay Blessed.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats.. that's really good news..

check the main page of this forum, you'll find helpful threads about moving in and first things to do..

good luck..


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vikz_au said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me an immense pleasure to inform you guys about my GRANT yesterday. I would like to extend my gratitude for all the group members who remain extremely supportive throughout my visa process. Hope you guys will always remain at my back with your guidance & fruitful suggestions in finding job & settling in Australia.
> 
> Any suggestions/guidelines regarding the below points will be highly appreciable.
> 
> •	Things to do on first arrival
> •	How to search job
> •	Best time to visit for job search
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Subclass 190 (SA)
> ACS Request Submitted: 20-Oct-2012
> ACS Assessment Received: 19-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted: 25-Apr-2014
> Invitation Received: 21-May-2014
> Application Submitted: 11-Jun-2014
> CO Allocation: 15-Aug-2014
> Med. Reports Up by Clinic: 20-Aug-2014
> PCC Uploaded: 24-Aug-2014
> Grant: 15-Sep-2014
> 
> Stay Blessed.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats !!!


----------



## mah

vikz_au said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me an immense pleasure to inform you guys about my GRANT yesterday. I would like to extend my gratitude for all the group members who remain extremely supportive throughout my visa process. Hope you guys will always remain at my back with your guidance & fruitful suggestions in finding job & settling in Australia.
> 
> Any suggestions/guidelines regarding the below points will be highly appreciable.
> 
> •	Things to do on first arrival
> •	How to search job
> •	Best time to visit for job search
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Subclass 190 (SA)
> ACS Request Submitted: 20-Oct-2012
> ACS Assessment Received: 19-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted: 25-Apr-2014
> Invitation Received: 21-May-2014
> Application Submitted: 11-Jun-2014
> CO Allocation: 15-Aug-2014
> Med. Reports Up by Clinic: 20-Aug-2014
> PCC Uploaded: 24-Aug-2014
> Grant: 15-Sep-2014
> 
> Stay Blessed.
> 
> Thank you.



Congrats


----------



## maq_qatar

vikz_au said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me an immense pleasure to inform you guys about my GRANT yesterday. I would like to extend my gratitude for all the group members who remain extremely supportive throughout my visa process. Hope you guys will always remain at my back with your guidance & fruitful suggestions in finding job & settling in Australia.
> 
> Any suggestions/guidelines regarding the below points will be highly appreciable.
> 
> •	Things to do on first arrival
> •	How to search job
> •	Best time to visit for job search
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Subclass 190 (SA)
> ACS Request Submitted: 20-Oct-2012
> ACS Assessment Received: 19-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted: 25-Apr-2014
> Invitation Received: 21-May-2014
> Application Submitted: 11-Jun-2014
> CO Allocation: 15-Aug-2014
> Med. Reports Up by Clinic: 20-Aug-2014
> PCC Uploaded: 24-Aug-2014
> Grant: 15-Sep-2014
> 
> Stay Blessed.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats dear

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## siddiqij

I called DIBP yesterday to check on CO allocation. The lady on phone was very helpful. After going through the security questions, she informed me that my case is assigned to Team 14 Brisbane on 1st Sept 2014.
Following that she forwarded my call to Brisbane office. The lady in Brisbane office told me that my application looks fine as of now, they do not need any further information at this point and it is going through "routine checks".

Any of you who were assigned team 14, please share your experience.
Also, what does "routine checks" mean? Is it External Security Checks or just a standard reply?

Thanks.


----------



## mah

siddiqij said:


> I called DIBP yesterday to check on CO allocation. The lady on phone was very helpful. After going through the security questions, she informed me that my case is assigned to Team 14 Brisbane on 1st Sept 2014.
> Following that she forwarded my call to Brisbane office. The lady in Brisbane office told me that my application looks fine as of now, they do not need any further information at this point and it is going through "routine checks".
> 
> Any of you who were assigned team 14, please share your experience.
> Also, what does "routine checks" mean? Is it External Security Checks or just a standard reply?
> 
> Thanks.


sounds very positive response. I believe, routine checks does not mean detailed ESC.

good luck.


----------



## Future_ozzy

siddiqij said:


> I called DIBP yesterday to check on CO allocation. The lady on phone was very helpful. After going through the security questions, she informed me that my case is assigned to Team 14 Brisbane on 1st Sept 2014.
> Following that she forwarded my call to Brisbane office. The lady in Brisbane office told me that my application looks fine as of now, they do not need any further information at this point and it is going through "routine checks".
> 
> Any of you who were assigned team 14, please share your experience.
> Also, what does "routine checks" mean? Is it External Security Checks or just a standard reply?
> 
> Thanks.


I believe you should get it tomorrow .


----------



## venus9

wish said:


> Hi guys ,
> 
> I called DIB P just now and I got the line after one hour hold the phone .... They operator said that , it may take up to one week to generate the letter some time depend on the CO ... Does it normal ? Should I worry about anything , though it's showed granted in my acco and vevo( only mine not my wife )
> 
> What should I do ?
> 
> Seniors advice will be more relief..... Thanks


I'm pretty sure it is a system glitch (and they would've sent an internal request to their IT team to resolve it). Don't worry about it. I think you should do the following;
1. Send an email to your CO's team stating what you are seeing in your account and VEVO and also the fact that you have not received your grant letter.
2. Call up DIBP (I think you did already) - Tell them you are concerned that others have got their grant mails instantly and you are concerned why you haven't. Ask from them if you need to do anything and also get an explanation from them as to what the reason could be. That would be more relieving than all the speculation we may do here!

Anyways don't worry, it is just a matter of time you would get your grant letter.

Cheers


----------



## venus9

rahulkap1 said:


> Has anybody experienced the problem with form 80? while I try to remove last signature page and replace with my signed page, giving error message as secured document & asked for password. How should i replace signature page with mine.
> 
> Please suggest who have uploaded form 80, how did you guys managed?


Are you using the template from DIBP or using a filled in form from someone else /agent? 

I used the template and did the merging with Foxit reader and didn't face any problem.

If you continue to face this problem then you can take a physical copy and scan all pages again and make a pdf.

Cheers


----------



## retake

I called +61731367000 just now (9AM Sydney time) and the lady told me that my application is still ongoing. I told her that it is almost 3 months and I haven't had any update but she just said that I just have to wait. 


By the way, I also emailed [email protected] last Sept 6 and on Sept 15, I got a reply from them saying that they are still processing my application. 

Getting a little frustrated and afraid as it might take a full 3 months to get my grant


----------



## dextress

retake said:


> I called +61731367000 just now (9AM Sydney time) and the lady told me that my application is still ongoing. I told her that it is almost 3 months and I haven't had any update but she just said that I just have to wait.
> 
> 
> By the way, I also emailed [email protected] last Sept 6 and on Sept 15, I got a reply from them saying that they are still processing my application.
> 
> Getting a little frustrated and afraid as it might take a full 3 months to get my grant


I also just called them. Got an operator without any wait. I got confirmation that health is finalized for all applicants and form 80 has been received. When I said a few of the applicants like me who applied after me have already received their grant whereas I am still waiting, she politely said that its irrelevant to my case and that every case is different and takes its own time. Right now there is nothing required from my side and case officers are assessing my case and will get back to me when they can.
so looks like have to keep waiting, even more patiently so...


----------



## retake

dextress said:


> I also just called them. Got an operator without any wait. I got confirmation that health is finalized for all applicants and form 80 has been received. When I said a few of the applicants like me who applied after me have already received their grant whereas I am still waiting, she politely said that its irrelevant to my case and that every case is different and takes its own time. Right now there is nothing required from my side and case officers are assessing my case and will get back to me when they can.
> so looks like have to keep waiting, even more patiently so...




Bro, I see that on your signature, we have the same job code. It seems that your application is more than 3 months already and I think DIBP should work on it already.


----------



## dextress

TheExpatriate said:


> this is Brisbane/Queensland center


*+61731367000* this number is for Adelaide and Brisbane for sure. I called at 9AM Adelaide time and got operator without wait.

Thanks @Waqarali20005 for sharing it.


----------



## retake

dextress said:


> I also just called them. Got an operator without any wait. I got confirmation that health is finalized for all applicants and form 80 has been received. When I said a few of the applicants like me who applied after me have already received their grant whereas I am still waiting, she politely said that its irrelevant to my case and that every case is different and takes its own time. Right now there is nothing required from my side and case officers are assessing my case and will get back to me when they can.
> so looks like have to keep waiting, even more patiently so...


By the way, what did the CO asked from you last Aug 21? 

I haven't been contacted by any CO for anything. All i know is that my application has been allocated already.


----------



## venus9

dextress said:


> I also just called them. Got an operator without any wait. I got confirmation that health is finalized for all applicants and form 80 has been received. When I said a few of the applicants like me who applied after me have already received their grant whereas I am still waiting, she politely said that its irrelevant to my case and that every case is different and takes its own time. Right now there is nothing required from my side and case officers are assessing my case and will get back to me when they can.
> so looks like have to keep waiting, even more patiently so...


That's a standard reply mate. i got my grant a day after I made the call. I won't be surprised if you get your's tomorrow or even today!! In cases where CO has asked for more documentation, I believe a phone call does help to bring up the case to CO - taking a break from the new applications. Just hang in there

Cheers.


----------



## venus9

dextress said:


> *+61731367000* this number is for Adelaide and Brisbane for sure. I called at 9AM Adelaide time and got operator without wait.
> 
> Thanks @Waqarali20005 for sharing it.


This number is the Brisbane number and the Brisbane team has been entertaining calls for applications not allocated to them as well. Seems like they have access to a centralized system! 
The risk is they may quickly get bombarded with calls and stop responding!!\


Cheers


----------



## dextress

retake said:


> Bro, I see that on your signature, we have the same job code. It seems that your application is more than 3 months already and I think DIBP should work on it already.


Yeah I am told they are processing it, I should wait more and that I should not compare with other's processing times, every case is different to them and take its own time. 

I am planning to move in May-2015 and feel a good network of similar professionals will help get a good start in Oz. Feel free to PM me if you want to stay in touch 
and all the best for your grant.


----------



## dextress

retake said:


> By the way, what did the CO asked from you last Aug 21?
> 
> I haven't been contacted by any CO for anything. All i know is that my application has been allocated already.


21-Aug I was asked for Medicals and Form 80 by CO with initials DH. 
Got medical done on 3-Aug and uploaded form 80 on 2-Sep.
Same day sent an email to Adelaide GSM Team 23 about uploading the Form 80. On 12-Sep got a response from another CO (now with initials CS) that they have received form 80 and have updated the records with the attachment.
And then today I made that call. no other communication in between.


----------



## amit27

dixiechic said:


> HI&#133;am filling up the form 26 and 160 for medicals. There is a question there about visa office? What should I put as Visa office?
> Also intended occupation? does that mean my skill code?
> 
> Pls help.
> 
> Thanks,


You can put as dibp for visa office and yes it can be same as occupation code

Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


----------



## retake

dextress said:


> 21-Aug I was asked for Medicals and Form 80 by CO with initials DH.
> Got medical done on 3-Aug and uploaded form 80 on 2-Sep.
> Same day sent an email to Adelaide GSM Team 23 about uploading the Form 80. On 12-Sep got a response from another CO (now with initials CS) that they have received form 80 and have updated the records with the attachment.
> And then today I made that call. no other communication in between.


That's clearly a delay on their end, tsk tsk.


----------



## 189

rahulkap1 said:


> Has anybody experienced the problem with form 80? while I try to remove last signature page and replace with my signed page, giving error message as secured document & asked for password. How should i replace signature page with mine.
> 
> Please suggest who have uploaded form 80, how did you guys managed?


What i did was 
- filled whole Form 80, 
- took print and then sign on the page where required and 
- scanned entire document with signed page and 
- uploaded it


----------



## jimmyhendrix

vikz_au said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me an immense pleasure to inform you guys about my GRANT yesterday. I would like to extend my gratitude for all the group members who remain extremely supportive throughout my visa process. Hope you guys will always remain at my back with your guidance & fruitful suggestions in finding job & settling in Australia.
> 
> Any suggestions/guidelines regarding the below points will be highly appreciable.
> 
> •	Things to do on first arrival
> •	How to search job
> •	Best time to visit for job search
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Subclass 190 (SA)
> ACS Request Submitted: 20-Oct-2012
> ACS Assessment Received: 19-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted: 25-Apr-2014
> Invitation Received: 21-May-2014
> Application Submitted: 11-Jun-2014
> CO Allocation: 15-Aug-2014
> Med. Reports Up by Clinic: 20-Aug-2014
> PCC Uploaded: 24-Aug-2014
> Grant: 15-Sep-2014
> 
> Stay Blessed.
> 
> Thank you.


Congrats Mate!!!


----------



## warlock233

Dear forum colleagues,

Today is a happy day here... we have finally received our grant!
We lodged the visa back in May and we delayed to provide the IELTS certificate for my spouse until the end of July. After that, it's been almost 2 agonizing months without ANY news from anybody.

We applied through an agent (with great regrets now) and we were in a very odd situation. My agent was sending follow up emails, but said that the application was still within the proper time frame. I was seeing people who lodged their visas in July getting their grants and I was freaking out.
I thought many times about calling DIBP, but I was afraid to do it since I didn't even know which CO team my application was with. I even called them a couple of times, but gave up after 15 minutes of wait. I felt I should call the proper GSM team and I that could cause even more problems calling a random team.

Today I took the courage and called them. I called the Adelaide GSM team (for no particular reason). I told the agent that I wanted to get an status since it had been 2 months since I had provided my last document and hadn't heard anything back. The agent asked for my personal data and then said they were waiting for my spouse's IELTS certificate. I told him I could see it on my immi account and he looked further and said that there was a problem and the file was not where it was meant to be, but now that I told him that it was there, he could see it - he said he fixed it and also that he was going to go over my application to see if anything else was required - at this point I really felt confident that I was going to get some good news tonight.

I went out to play football (I could barely play...) and rushed back home to my computer. When I looked at my email, there it was... the grant letter from my agent (who at this point has no idea I did his job by calling DIBP).

Anyway - what I want to share is: don't be afraid to call DIBP, but think twice before you do. I see people who lodged their visas in late July freaking out because they didn't hear anything back - and I guess in that case you need to be patient - I don't want to incentive people to call DIBP for no reason as this can potentially delay all other applications, but if you lodged it long ago, be courageous and do it.

THANKS TO THIS GREAT COMMUNITY. I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT YOU. THANK YOU FELLOW STRANGER WHO TAKES TIME TO ANSWER QUESTIONS TO A STRANGER IN THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD!

I will sticky around to try to help and share what I learned here. It's been a great journey.

Pasting my timeline below for the Phone users who can't see signatures:
*Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111* | *IELTS*: 26/10/2013 (R:9 L:9 S:8 W:8) | *ACS*: Submitted 15/02/2014 - Received 17/04/2014 | *EOI (65 points) *: 22/04/2014 | *Invite *: 28/04/2014 | *Visa 189 Lodged:* 09/05/2014 | *Medicals:* 20/05/2014 | *CO Allocated:* 27/05/2014 | *Spouse IELTS:* 10/07/2014 (certificate provided to CO on 24/07/2014) | *Grant:* 17/09/2014 | *IED*: 08/02/2015

Cheers


----------



## avni

vikz_au said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It gives me an immense pleasure to inform you guys about my GRANT yesterday.  I would like to extend my gratitude for all the group members who remain extremely supportive throughout my visa process. Hope you guys will always remain at my back with your guidance & fruitful suggestions in finding job & settling in Australia.
> 
> Any suggestions/guidelines regarding the below points will be highly appreciable.
> 
> •	Things to do on first arrival
> •	How to search job
> •	Best time to visit for job search
> 
> My timelines are as follows:
> 
> Subclass 190 (SA)
> ACS Request Submitted: 20-Oct-2012
> ACS Assessment Received: 19-Nov-2012
> EOI Submitted: 25-Apr-2014
> Invitation Received: 21-May-2014
> Application Submitted: 11-Jun-2014
> CO Allocation: 15-Aug-2014
> Med. Reports Up by Clinic: 20-Aug-2014
> PCC Uploaded: 24-Aug-2014
> Grant: 15-Sep-2014
> 
> Stay Blessed.
> 
> Thank you.




Hi,

You got grant for from which state? Also have a look at this link - Migrate to Australia

I came around this blog while searching for similar queries..

Avni


----------



## amitferns

warlock233 said:


> Dear forum colleagues,
> 
> Today is a happy day here... we have finally received our grant!
> We lodged the visa back in May and we delayed to provide the IELTS certificate for my spouse until the end of July. After that, it's been almost 2 agonizing months without ANY news from anybody.
> 
> We applied through an agent (with great regrets now) and we were in a very odd situation. My agent was sending follow up emails, but said that the application was still within the proper time frame. I was seeing people who lodged their visas in July getting their grants and I was freaking out.
> I thought many times to call DIBP, but I was afraid to do it since I didn't even know which CO team my application was with. I even called them a couple of times, but gave up after 15 minutes of wait. I felt I should call the proper GSM team and I could cause even more problems calling a random team.
> 
> Today I took the courage and called them. I called the Adelaide GSM team (for no particular reason). I told the agent that I wanted to get an status since it had been 2 months since I had provided my last document and hadn't heard anything back. The agent asked for my personal data and then said they were waiting for my spouse's IELTS certificate. I told him I could see it on my immi account and he looked further and said that there was a problem and the file was not where it was meant to be - he said he fixed it and said he was going to go over my application to see if anything else was required - at this point I really felt confident that I was going to get some good news tonight.
> 
> I went out to play football (I could barely play...) and rushed back home to my computer. When I looked at my email, there it was... the grant letter from my agent (who at this point has no idea I did his job by calling DIBP).
> 
> Anyway - what I want to share is: don't be afraid to call DIBP, but think twice before you do. I see people who lodged their visas in late July freaking out because they didn't hear back - and I guess in that case you need to be patient - I don't want to incentive people to call DIBP for no reason as this can potentially delay all other applications, but if you lodged it long ago, be courageous and do it.
> 
> THANKS TO THIS GREAT COMMUNITY. I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT YOU. THANK YOU FELLOW STRANGER WHO TAKES TIME TO ANSWER QUESTIONS TO A STRANGER IN THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD!
> 
> I will sticky around to try to help and share what I learned here. It's been a great journey.
> 
> Pasting my timeline below for the Phone users who can't see signatures:
> Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 | IELTS: 26/10/2013 (R:9 L:9 S:8 W:8) | ACS: Submitted 15/02/2014 - Received 17/04/2014 | EOI (65 points) : 22/04/2014 | Invite : 28/04/2014 | Visa 189 Lodged: 09/05/2014 | Medicals: 20/05/2014 | CO Allocated: 27/05/2014 | Spouse IELTS: 10/07/2014 (certificate provided to CO on 24/07/2014) | Grant: 17/09/2014 | IED: 08/02/2015
> 
> Cheers


Congratsss.....its been a really long wait.


----------



## avni

warlock233 said:


> Dear forum colleagues,
> 
> Today is a happy day here... we have finally received our grant!
> We lodged the visa back in May and we delayed to provide the IELTS certificate for my spouse until the end of July. After that, it's been almost 2 agonizing months without ANY news from anybody.
> 
> We applied through an agent (with great regrets now) and we were in a very odd situation. My agent was sending follow up emails, but said that the application was still within the proper time frame. I was seeing people who lodged their visas in July getting their grants and I was freaking out.
> I thought many about calling DIBP, but I was afraid to do it since I didn't even know which CO team my application was with. I even called them a couple of times, but gave up after 15 minutes of wait. I felt I should call the proper GSM team and I that could cause even more problems calling a random team.
> 
> Today I took the courage and called them. I called the Adelaide GSM team (for no particular reason). I told the agent that I wanted to get an status since it had been 2 months since I had provided my last document and hadn't heard anything back. The agent asked for my personal data and then said they were waiting for my spouse's IELTS certificate. I told him I could see it on my immi account and he looked further and said that there was a problem and the file was not where it was meant to be, but now that I told him that it was there, he could see it - he said he fixed it and also that he was going to go over my application to see if anything else was required - at this point I really felt confident that I was going to get some good news tonight.
> 
> I went out to play football (I could barely play...) and rushed back home to my computer. When I looked at my email, there it was... the grant letter from my agent (who at this point has no idea I did his job by calling DIBP).
> 
> Anyway - what I want to share is: don't be afraid to call DIBP, but think twice before you do. I see people who lodged their visas in late July freaking out because they didn't hear anything back - and I guess in that case you need to be patient - I don't want to incentive people to call DIBP for no reason as this can potentially delay all other applications, but if you lodged it long ago, be courageous and do it.
> 
> THANKS TO THIS GREAT COMMUNITY. I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT YOU. THANK YOU FELLOW STRANGER WHO TAKES TIME TO ANSWER QUESTIONS TO A STRANGER IN THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD!
> 
> I will sticky around to try to help and share what I learned here. It's been a great journey.
> 
> Pasting my timeline below for the Phone users who can't see signatures:
> *Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111* | *IELTS*: 26/10/2013 (R:9 L:9 S:8 W:8) | *ACS*: Submitted 15/02/2014 - Received 17/04/2014 | *EOI (65 points) *: 22/04/2014 | *Invite *: 28/04/2014 | *Visa 189 Lodged:* 09/05/2014 | *Medicals:* 20/05/2014 | *CO Allocated:* 27/05/2014 | *Spouse IELTS:* 10/07/2014 (certificate provided to CO on 24/07/2014) | *Grant:* 17/09/2014 | *IED*: 08/02/2015
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations


----------



## msdaus

warlock233 said:


> Dear forum colleagues,
> 
> Today is a happy day here... we have finally received our grant!
> We lodged the visa back in May and we delayed to provide the IELTS certificate for my spouse until the end of July. After that, it's been almost 2 agonizing months without ANY news from anybody.
> 
> We applied through an agent (with great regrets now) and we were in a very odd situation. My agent was sending follow up emails, but said that the application was still within the proper time frame. I was seeing people who lodged their visas in July getting their grants and I was freaking out.
> I thought many about calling DIBP, but I was afraid to do it since I didn't even know which CO team my application was with. I even called them a couple of times, but gave up after 15 minutes of wait. I felt I should call the proper GSM team and I that could cause even more problems calling a random team.
> 
> Today I took the courage and called them. I called the Adelaide GSM team (for no particular reason). I told the agent that I wanted to get an status since it had been 2 months since I had provided my last document and hadn't heard anything back. The agent asked for my personal data and then said they were waiting for my spouse's IELTS certificate. I told him I could see it on my immi account and he looked further and said that there was a problem and the file was not where it was meant to be, but now that I told him that it was there, he could see it - he said he fixed it and also that he was going to go over my application to see if anything else was required - at this point I really felt confident that I was going to get some good news tonight.
> 
> I went out to play football (I could barely play...) and rushed back home to my computer. When I looked at my email, there it was... the grant letter from my agent (who at this point has no idea I did his job by calling DIBP).
> 
> Anyway - what I want to share is: don't be afraid to call DIBP, but think twice before you do. I see people who lodged their visas in late July freaking out because they didn't hear anything back - and I guess in that case you need to be patient - I don't want to incentive people to call DIBP for no reason as this can potentially delay all other applications, but if you lodged it long ago, be courageous and do it.
> 
> THANKS TO THIS GREAT COMMUNITY. I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT YOU. THANK YOU FELLOW STRANGER WHO TAKES TIME TO ANSWER QUESTIONS TO A STRANGER IN THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD!
> 
> I will sticky around to try to help and share what I learned here. It's been a great journey.
> 
> Pasting my timeline below for the Phone users who can't see signatures:
> *Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111* | *IELTS*: 26/10/2013 (R:9 L:9 S:8 W:8) | *ACS*: Submitted 15/02/2014 - Received 17/04/2014 | *EOI (65 points) *: 22/04/2014 | *Invite *: 28/04/2014 | *Visa 189 Lodged:* 09/05/2014 | *Medicals:* 20/05/2014 | *CO Allocated:* 27/05/2014 | *Spouse IELTS:* 10/07/2014 (certificate provided to CO on 24/07/2014) | *Grant:* 17/09/2014 | *IED*: 08/02/2015
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations brother. Best of luck for the future. Dont forget to keep us in your prayer........


----------



## Usha Abhilash

warlock233 said:


> Dear forum colleagues,
> 
> Today is a happy day here... we have finally received our grant!
> We lodged the visa back in May and we delayed to provide the IELTS certificate for my spouse until the end of July. After that, it's been almost 2 agonizing months without ANY news from anybody.
> 
> We applied through an agent (with great regrets now) and we were in a very odd situation. My agent was sending follow up emails, but said that the application was still within the proper time frame. I was seeing people who lodged their visas in July getting their grants and I was freaking out.
> I thought many about calling DIBP, but I was afraid to do it since I didn't even know which CO team my application was with. I even called them a couple of times, but gave up after 15 minutes of wait. I felt I should call the proper GSM team and I that could cause even more problems calling a random team.
> 
> Today I took the courage and called them. I called the Adelaide GSM team (for no particular reason). I told the agent that I wanted to get an status since it had been 2 months since I had provided my last document and hadn't heard anything back. The agent asked for my personal data and then said they were waiting for my spouse's IELTS certificate. I told him I could see it on my immi account and he looked further and said that there was a problem and the file was not where it was meant to be, but now that I told him that it was there, he could see it - he said he fixed it and also that he was going to go over my application to see if anything else was required - at this point I really felt confident that I was going to get some good news tonight.
> 
> I went out to play football (I could barely play...) and rushed back home to my computer. When I looked at my email, there it was... the grant letter from my agent (who at this point has no idea I did his job by calling DIBP).
> 
> Anyway - what I want to share is: don't be afraid to call DIBP, but think twice before you do. I see people who lodged their visas in late July freaking out because they didn't hear anything back - and I guess in that case you need to be patient - I don't want to incentive people to call DIBP for no reason as this can potentially delay all other applications, but if you lodged it long ago, be courageous and do it.
> 
> THANKS TO THIS GREAT COMMUNITY. I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT YOU. THANK YOU FELLOW STRANGER WHO TAKES TIME TO ANSWER QUESTIONS TO A STRANGER IN THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD!
> 
> I will sticky around to try to help and share what I learned here. It's been a great journey.
> 
> Pasting my timeline below for the Phone users who can't see signatures:
> *Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111* | *IELTS*: 26/10/2013 (R:9 L:9 S:8 W:8) | *ACS*: Submitted 15/02/2014 - Received 17/04/2014 | *EOI (65 points) *: 22/04/2014 | *Invite *: 28/04/2014 | *Visa 189 Lodged:* 09/05/2014 | *Medicals:* 20/05/2014 | *CO Allocated:* 27/05/2014 | *Spouse IELTS:* 10/07/2014 (certificate provided to CO on 24/07/2014) | *Grant:* 17/09/2014 | *IED*: 08/02/2015
> 
> Cheers


Congrats !!!


----------



## bdapplicant

*routine checks*

I am confused with this term "routine checks" when i called last time DIBP they also notified me that routine checks is going on. It seems to me that routine checks varies from country to country. So, nothing can be specifically explained by routine checks, only DIBP knows. 

Personally, i do not have any problem with routine checks. Do whatever you need to check. But, the timeframe should be defined and within an acceptable timeline. I did nothing wrong in my entire life so i have no problem with routine checks or even external checking my only concern is do it within an defined and acceptable timeline and give me grant.



siddiqij said:


> I called DIBP yesterday to check on CO allocation. The lady on phone was very helpful. After going through the security questions, she informed me that my case is assigned to Team 14 Brisbane on 1st Sept 2014.
> Following that she forwarded my call to Brisbane office. The lady in Brisbane office told me that my application looks fine as of now, they do not need any further information at this point and it is going through "routine checks".
> 
> Any of you who were assigned team 14, please share your experience.
> Also, what does "routine checks" mean? Is it External Security Checks or just a standard reply?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## bdapplicant

*CO Allocation*

I believe currently there is no specific CO. When i communicated with DIBP last time, i was informed that no specific person looks after any case rather the a case is assigned to a team. Hence, different persons from a team communicate different times. 
Pals, does anyone has different opinion?



dextress said:


> 21-Aug I was asked for Medicals and Form 80 by CO with initials DH.
> Got medical done on 3-Aug and uploaded form 80 on 2-Sep.
> Same day sent an email to Adelaide GSM Team 23 about uploading the Form 80. On 12-Sep got a response from another CO (now with initials CS) that they have received form 80 and have updated the records with the attachment.
> And then today I made that call. no other communication in between.


----------



## jainneha

*hi*

People who have lodged their application around Mid July are now receiving grants.. So hopefully, for us who have applied around early Aug, sld be getting grants or at least a case officer assigned in the next 2-3 weeks. 

I lodged my application on 8th Aug. Uploaded meds, form 80 and pcc around 20th Aug.. So lets see how it goes.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bharadwajsvr

Well finally got the Grant today. It has been an extremely long journey.... 2 attempts, 1 failure.... and almost 2 years. But like they say all's well that ends well.
I have been one of the silent ones here on the forum lately. But remember being quite frequent here the previous time, around last December. 
Well I thank each and everyone here on the forum, I have learnt a great deal from each of you in this journey.
I wish all of you luck for your respective Visa's.


----------



## dixiechic

*Ied*

guys…what does IED mean? Lets say if IED says 8th feb 2015. then does that mean that I can enter anytime before that date or I can enter only after that date..

I haven't got any grants but jus wanted to clear my doubt.


thanks


----------



## jainneha

warlock233 said:


> Dear forum colleagues,
> 
> Today is a happy day here... we have finally received our grant!
> We lodged the visa back in May and we delayed to provide the IELTS certificate for my spouse until the end of July. After that, it's been almost 2 agonizing months without ANY news from anybody.
> 
> We applied through an agent (with great regrets now) and we were in a very odd situation. My agent was sending follow up emails, but said that the application was still within the proper time frame. I was seeing people who lodged their visas in July getting their grants and I was freaking out.
> I thought many times about calling DIBP, but I was afraid to do it since I didn't even know which CO team my application was with. I even called them a couple of times, but gave up after 15 minutes of wait. I felt I should call the proper GSM team and I that could cause even more problems calling a random team.
> 
> Today I took the courage and called them. I called the Adelaide GSM team (for no particular reason). I told the agent that I wanted to get an status since it had been 2 months since I had provided my last document and hadn't heard anything back. The agent asked for my personal data and then said they were waiting for my spouse's IELTS certificate. I told him I could see it on my immi account and he looked further and said that there was a problem and the file was not where it was meant to be, but now that I told him that it was there, he could see it - he said he fixed it and also that he was going to go over my application to see if anything else was required - at this point I really felt confident that I was going to get some good news tonight.
> 
> I went out to play football (I could barely play...) and rushed back home to my computer. When I looked at my email, there it was... the grant letter from my agent (who at this point has no idea I did his job by calling DIBP).
> 
> Anyway - what I want to share is: don't be afraid to call DIBP, but think twice before you do. I see people who lodged their visas in late July freaking out because they didn't hear anything back - and I guess in that case you need to be patient - I don't want to incentive people to call DIBP for no reason as this can potentially delay all other applications, but if you lodged it long ago, be courageous and do it.
> 
> THANKS TO THIS GREAT COMMUNITY. I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT YOU. THANK YOU FELLOW STRANGER WHO TAKES TIME TO ANSWER QUESTIONS TO A STRANGER IN THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD!
> 
> I will sticky around to try to help and share what I learned here. It's been a great journey.
> 
> Pasting my timeline below for the Phone users who can't see signatures:
> *Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111* | *IELTS*: 26/10/2013 (R:9 L:9 S:8 W:8) | *ACS*: Submitted 15/02/2014 - Received 17/04/2014 | *EOI (65 points) *: 22/04/2014 | *Invite *: 28/04/2014 | *Visa 189 Lodged:* 09/05/2014 | *Medicals:* 20/05/2014 | *CO Allocated:* 27/05/2014 | *Spouse IELTS:* 10/07/2014 (certificate provided to CO on 24/07/2014) | *Grant:* 17/09/2014 | *IED*: 08/02/2015
> 
> Cheers


Congrats! I kinda agree with you that agents are pretty disturbing. Even in cases in India, I heard people getting ripped unnecessarily. Its not that tough to actually submit the application by yourself.. Will save quite some money actually..


----------



## jainneha

dixiechic said:


> guys…what does IED mean? Lets say if IED says 8th feb 2015. then does that mean that I can enter anytime before that date or I can enter only after that date..
> 
> I haven't got any grants but jus wanted to clear my doubt.
> 
> 
> thanks


You need to enter before your IED. (Initial Entry Date.. or something). I think it is calculated 1 year from your PCC or grant date, whatever is earlier.


----------



## wish

Hi bro , 
Which no you call to reach Adelaide team ?
Thx




warlock233 said:


> Dear forum colleagues,
> 
> Today is a happy day here... we have finally received our grant!
> We lodged the visa back in May and we delayed to provide the IELTS certificate for my spouse until the end of July. After that, it's been almost 2 agonizing months without ANY news from anybody.
> 
> We applied through an agent (with great regrets now) and we were in a very odd situation. My agent was sending follow up emails, but said that the application was still within the proper time frame. I was seeing people who lodged their visas in July getting their grants and I was freaking out.
> I thought many times about calling DIBP, but I was afraid to do it since I didn't even know which CO team my application was with. I even called them a couple of times, but gave up after 15 minutes of wait. I felt I should call the proper GSM team and I that could cause even more problems calling a random team.
> 
> Today I took the courage and called them. I called the Adelaide GSM team (for no particular reason). I told the agent that I wanted to get an status since it had been 2 months since I had provided my last document and hadn't heard anything back. The agent asked for my personal data and then said they were waiting for my spouse's IELTS certificate. I told him I could see it on my immi account and he looked further and said that there was a problem and the file was not where it was meant to be, but now that I told him that it was there, he could see it - he said he fixed it and also that he was going to go over my application to see if anything else was required - at this point I really felt confident that I was going to get some good news tonight.
> 
> I went out to play football (I could barely play...) and rushed back home to my computer. When I looked at my email, there it was... the grant letter from my agent (who at this point has no idea I did his job by calling DIBP).
> 
> Anyway - what I want to share is: don't be afraid to call DIBP, but think twice before you do. I see people who lodged their visas in late July freaking out because they didn't hear anything back - and I guess in that case you need to be patient - I don't want to incentive people to call DIBP for no reason as this can potentially delay all other applications, but if you lodged it long ago, be courageous and do it.
> 
> THANKS TO THIS GREAT COMMUNITY. I COULDN'T HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT YOU. THANK YOU FELLOW STRANGER WHO TAKES TIME TO ANSWER QUESTIONS TO A STRANGER IN THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD!
> 
> I will sticky around to try to help and share what I learned here. It's been a great journey.
> 
> Pasting my timeline below for the Phone users who can't see signatures:
> *Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111* | *IELTS*: 26/10/2013 (R:9 L:9 S:8 W:8) | *ACS*: Submitted 15/02/2014 - Received 17/04/2014 | *EOI (65 points) *: 22/04/2014 | *Invite *: 28/04/2014 | *Visa 189 Lodged:* 09/05/2014 | *Medicals:* 20/05/2014 | *CO Allocated:* 27/05/2014 | *Spouse IELTS:* 10/07/2014 (certificate provided to CO on 24/07/2014) | *Grant:* 17/09/2014 | *IED*: 08/02/2015
> 
> Cheers


----------



## TheExpatriate

dixiechic said:


> guys…what does IED mean? Lets say if IED says 8th feb 2015. then does that mean that I can enter anytime before that date or I can enter only after that date..
> 
> I haven't got any grants but jus wanted to clear my doubt.
> 
> 
> thanks


it means if you do NOT enter before that date, your visa gets cancelled.


----------



## Reca

Dear All,

Happy to share good news.
PR granted for us.

visa type : 189
Visa lodged on :01/Jul/2014
Code : 261311 (applicaton programmer ).
Visa grant date : 17/Sep/2014

Thanks for all your support.

Regards
reca.


----------



## bigdaddy

Reca said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share good news.
> PR granted for us.
> 
> visa type : 189
> Visa lodged on :01/Jul/2014
> Code : 261311 (applicaton programmer ).
> Visa grant date : 17/Sep/2014
> 
> Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Regards
> reca.


Congrats


----------



## dixiechic

*Biometrics*

does anyone know when do we have to provide biometrics at nearest visa office???

thanks


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys,

I got the ACS assessment +ve today. Below is what it says:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262113 (Systems Administrator) of 
the ANZSCO Code. 
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Computer Applications from XXX University completed December 
2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after December 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 262113 (Systems Administrator) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 10/04 - 11/06 (2yrs 1mths) 
Position: System Administrator 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 01/08 - 02/09 (1yrs 1mths) 
Position: Technical Support Specialist 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 02/09 - 11/09 (0yrs 9mths) 
Position: Senior Systems Engineer 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA Page 2
Dates: 11/09 - 05/11 (1yrs 6mths) 
Position: Systems Administrator 2 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 05/11 - 09/14 (3yrs 4mths) 
Position: Assistant Manager 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable. 

Dates: 11/06 - 07/07 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Customer Service Associate - Not Professional ICT Level Experience 
Employer: XXX 
Country: INDIA 
Dates: 08/07 - 11/07 (0yrs 0mths) 
Position: Customer Care Executive - Not Professional ICT Level Experience 
Employer: XXX
Country: INDIA 

Now waiting for my IELTS Exam on 2nd Oct and I need atleast 7 in each band to reach the magic 60 points as I know I can't claim for my Experience as all my experience is before graduation.

Thanks
mimo88


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Reca said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share good news.
> PR granted for us.
> 
> visa type : 189
> Visa lodged on :01/Jul/2014
> Code : 261311 (applicaton programmer ).
> Visa grant date : 17/Sep/2014
> 
> Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Regards
> reca.


Congrats !!!


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi all..

I received an invoice from my CO to add my kid as migrating applicant.. so can I give my travel card details on it.. it says no debit and key card?? anyone with some knowledge on this..???

I have a story to tell abu calling DIBP .but now busy.. filling form 
tks,
Eva


----------



## Waqarali20005

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I received an invoice from my CO to add my kid as migrating applicant.. so can I give my travel card details on it.. it says no debit and key card?? anyone with some knowledge on this..???
> 
> I have a story to tell abu calling DIBP .but now busy.. filling form
> tks,
> Eva


eager to know your story


----------



## 189

A quick question,

Do we need to upload spouse educational documents where spouse is dependent migrant, IELTS score, form 80 is submitted and I am not claiming spouse points.


----------



## amitferns

189 said:


> A quick question,
> 
> Do we need to upload spouse educational documents where spouse is dependent migrant, IELTS score, form 80 is submitted and I am not claiming spouse points.


Not required.


----------



## amitferns

Reca said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share good news.
> PR granted for us.
> 
> visa type : 189
> Visa lodged on :01/Jul/2014
> Code : 261311 (applicaton programmer ).
> Visa grant date : 17/Sep/2014
> 
> Thanks for all your support.
> 
> Regards
> reca.


Congrats Reca


----------



## Waqarali20005

wish said:


> hi all ,
> 
> somebody can say the contact number of gsm adelade ?
> 
> Thx


+61131881


----------



## Usha Abhilash

bharadwajsvr said:


> Well finally got the Grant today. It has been an extremely long journey.... 2 attempts, 1 failure.... and almost 2 years. But like they say all's well that ends well.
> I have been one of the silent ones here on the forum lately. But remember being quite frequent here the previous time, around last December.
> Well I thank each and everyone here on the forum, I have learnt a great deal from each of you in this journey.
> I wish all of you luck for your respective Visa's.


Congrats !!!


----------



## bdapplicant

obviously upload. It's better to upload as much document as possible. In my case, wife's credential was asked by CO. So, upload it before you may be asked to submit and send the ball to the court of DIBP.



189 said:


> A quick question,
> 
> Do we need to upload spouse educational documents where spouse is dependent migrant, IELTS score, form 80 is submitted and I am not claiming spouse points.


----------



## jainneha

189 said:


> A quick question,
> 
> Do we need to upload spouse educational documents where spouse is dependent migrant, IELTS score, form 80 is submitted and I am not claiming spouse points.


Yes, even though you are not claiming spouse points, you still need to upload form 80, education certs and list the work experience if required. Also, they will need the IELTS score too.


----------



## 189

bdapplicant said:


> obviously upload. It's better to upload as much document as possible. In my case, wife's credential was asked by CO. So, upload it before you may be asked to submit and send the ball to the court of DIBP.


In my case it is lot of hassle due to non English transcript and need follow-up with spouse’s university, translation etc.

Hence I was thinking if I can avoid it and highlight more details in form 80


----------



## harshdhawan3

Can a person having 189 grant work in New Zealand also?


----------



## jainneha

189 said:


> In my case it is lot of hassle due to non English transcript and need follow-up with spouse’s university, translation etc.
> 
> Hence I was thinking if I can avoid it and highlight more details in form 80


Even for our application, my husband is the main applicant and I am the dependant. One of their criterias is that the dependant needs to have "functional" english. Therefore, you will need to prove that.


----------



## jainneha

harshdhawan3 said:


> Can a person having 189 grant work in New Zealand also?


Yes but any time spent in NZ does not count towards residency requirements for an Australian RRV. And your status in NZ is tied to your Australian PR. In other words if you lose your Australian PR you may lose your right to work in NZ as well, unless you qualify for PR there at some point.

Also note that NZ PRs do not have the right to work in Australia.


----------



## 189

jainneha said:


> Even for our application, my husband is the main applicant and I am the dependant. One of their criterias is that the dependant needs to have "functional" english. Therefore, you will need to prove that.


For functional English I have spouse's IELTS score.
Well i guess, I should get transcript translated in English to avoid any delay.


----------



## jainneha

189 said:


> For functional English I have spouse's IELTS score.
> Well i guess, I should get transcript translated in English to avoid any delay.


It is better to upload as much as possible to avoid delays in grant..at least I followed that way..


----------



## padmakarrao

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I received an invoice from my CO to add my kid as migrating applicant.. so can I give my travel card details on it.. it says no debit and key card?? anyone with some knowledge on this..???
> 
> I have a story to tell abu calling DIBP .but now busy.. filling form
> tks,
> Eva


If i understand this right, the CO wants you to pay up for the kid's Visa. He must have shared a link where to pay the money, use your travel card and pay it. CO does not want you to keep your kid in India 
Best wishes.


----------



## Waqarali20005

padmakarrao said:


> If i understand this right, the CO wants you to pay up for the kid's Visa. He must have shared a link where to pay the money, use your travel card and pay it. CO does not want you to keep your kid in India
> Best wishes.


thats right


----------



## Nishant Dundas

189 said:


> For functional English I have spouse's IELTS score.
> Well i guess, I should get transcript translated in English to avoid any delay.


If the score is more than 4.5 in each module and you are not claiming points for spouse then there is no need to provide transcripts and all.
Only trf if ielts showing 4.5 in each module is to be uploaded

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## jimmyhendrix

189 said:


> A quick question,
> 
> Do we need to upload spouse educational documents where spouse is dependent migrant, IELTS score, form 80 is submitted and I am not claiming spouse points.


Here is the information I found
(Courtesy: - Visa 189 - Skilled Dependent (PR))

1.4 For each secondary applicant who have turned 18 at the time of application and who do not have Functional English (**)
AUD 4,885

(**) Functional English:
Achieve IELTS score min. 4.5 average (overall band), or
Have completed an award (bachelor degree, diploma or trade certificate) that required at least 2 years of full time study where all instructions for the award was conducted in English


----------



## imagine

Hi everyone!!! I am also waiting for update from immigration team!!! I had got the invite almost three months back but coudnt apply.. now that I have applied I am eagerly waiting and i can see that therez a looong wait   All the best people!!!


----------



## dd17

CO allocations reached Mid July.. Should happen by Mid of October.. (Bare minimum)


----------



## dd17

Sarav said:


> Currently, grants are offered for june last week applicants. It will take 3 months.


You should check.. These days there is direct grant for June end guyz.. Call on helpline and check your status


----------



## dd17

jainneha said:


> Hi guys, i had submitted my application on 8th Aug, uploaded meds. Still awaiting my Indian PCC. Wanted to ask you guys, if you have applied your PCC through the passport seva kendra? Submitted my application there. Had it cleared from the police station too. They mentioned that the PCC will be delivered to me through speed post?
> 
> has anyone gone through this procedure? How long does it roughly take to receive the certificate after the police has verified the docs?


I recieved there and then. 2 Copies and Stamp on passport. These days its a walk-in, pre-appointments are not required for PCC.


----------



## msdaus

Nishant Dundas said:


> If the score is more than 4.5 in each module and you are not claiming points for spouse then there is no need to provide transcripts and all.
> Only trf if ielts showing 4.5 in each module is to be uploaded
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Just one correction, IELTS score overall band 4.5 is enough.


----------



## freak199

*DIBP Christmas Closing*

Hi People...

For applicants lodging visa in september and october...will the DIBP year end holidays and christmas holidays have any impact.

Will they not assign CO or do not process any grants...

Just a observation....seniors please share your thoughts...


cheers
Vinay


----------



## taz_mt

Nishant Dundas said:


> If the score is more than 4.5 in each module and you are not claiming points for spouse then there is no need to provide transcripts and all.
> Only trf if ielts showing 4.5 in each module is to be uploaded
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Isn't it 4.5 overall and not 4.5 in each section for spouse functional english? I am almost certain i read this elsewhere on this forum.


----------



## Visaradha

*Toefl acceptance from November 2014*

Hi all, after hearing the news that Toefl Ibt scores are accepted from November 2014 for skilled migration visa, my husband has recently wriiten the Toefl examination and we are waiting for the results, do anyone of u have any idea of acceptance date of Toefl Ibt in November.....Please help

Thanks,
Visaradha


----------



## 189

Visaradha said:


> Hi all, after hearing the news that Toefl Ibt scores are accepted from November 2014 for skilled migration visa, my husband has recently wriiten the Toefl examination and we are waiting for the results, do anyone of u have any idea of acceptance date of Toefl Ibt in November.....Please help
> 
> Thanks,
> Visaradha


Doing little google will help 

"A final implementation date in November is yet to be determined. Advice about a confirmed implementation date will be published on the department's website later this year."

ref link
Alternative English Language tests for visa applicants


----------



## 189

freak199 said:


> Hi People...
> 
> For applicants lodging visa in september and october...will the DIBP year end holidays and christmas holidays have any impact.
> 
> Will they not assign CO or do not process any grants...
> 
> Just a observation....seniors please share your thoughts...
> 
> 
> cheers
> Vinay



They are close for little over a week from Christmas till new year. Ideally, one shouldn't worry about 1 week close down (or delay) in the year long process


----------



## semaaustralia

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi all..
> 
> I received an invoice from my CO to add my kid as migrating applicant.. so can I give my travel card details on it.. it says no debit and key card?? anyone with some knowledge on this..???
> 
> I have a story to tell abu calling DIBP .but now busy.. filling form
> tks,
> Eva


I will be interested in this story about calling DIBP...


----------



## TheExpatriate

imtiazmt said:


> Isn't it 4.5 overall and not 4.5 in each section for spouse functional english? I am almost certain i read this elsewhere on this forum.


You are right. 4.5 Overall for spouse Functional English.


----------



## ashish1e834

hi Expartiate/ imtiazmt 

i wanted to check regarding IELTS score for my mother whom I plan to add as a dependent. Will it be 4.5 & above for a dependant parent too.


----------



## 189

Visaradha said:


> Hi all, after hearing the news that Toefl Ibt scores are accepted from November 2014 for skilled migration visa, my husband has recently wriiten the Toefl examination and we are waiting for the results, do anyone of u have any idea of acceptance date of Toefl Ibt in November.....Please help:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks,
> Visaradha


I have replied your same question on another thread, Please post queries in 1 thread usually you will get answer soon.. Thanks to all hardworking dedicated Seniors


----------



## noobrex

Is there a way to see my my visa details, since my agent has filled my visa and has not given my login credentials to see the progress on my visa ?


----------



## wish

noobrex said:


> Is there a way to see my my visa details, since my agent has filled my visa and has not given my login credentials to see the progress on my visa ?


Can you able to get your TRN no then you can do it ...


----------



## noobrex

wish said:


> Can you able to get your TRN no then you can do it ...


yes i do, hope that would not have any adverse effect on my application and my agent would not come to know about that ....

can you share how do i do it if i have trn


----------



## flinders

*Visa granted*

Hi All,

I am glad to inform you that I got my Grant today morning (for me and my wife). 

I am on onshore applicant applied on 19th June with 4 years AUS experience. I got a case officer on 29th Aug from Adelaide team 6 and they requested some documents like AFP and AUS tax doc and I submitted them on 1st Sept since then there was no contact. The document status in my immigration account remain 'requested'. Today morning at 10:00 AEST I called up and spoke to a lady and she informed me that she will check my application for any other documents are required. Then at 10:45 AM i got my grant e-mail.

The number I called to contact Adelaide team was - +61731367000 and got connected with in 2 min.



Wishing all of you a quick grant!!!!!!

Thanks.


----------



## besthar

wish said:


> Hi guys,,,,
> 
> I got my grant letter today morning after I make a cal to +617313670000
> I got connected with in few sec and the lady told me she have no idea y the letter became so delay after the grant ( almost one week ) . She did say that she going to generate it immediately and I got the letter with in 10 min time ....
> Really happy and wish you all very speedy grant ....
> 
> My advice is to don't call +61133*** this no. you will waste your time and money ...
> Pls cal +617313670000... You will get your outcome very fast ...
> 
> Cheers ....


Hey Wish ... so your wish has cpme true ... Congrats and good luck ....


----------



## rajeshsoni82

*Need advice*

Hi All,

I have one query ...

My Mother's name on passport is wrong , I called passport authority and taken appointment to change name, however it will take two months to get my new reissued passport.

I have already submitted by EOI ?

If I get New-Reissued passport AFTER INVITE will be OK ?


----------



## retake

wish said:


> Hi guys,,,,
> 
> I got my grant letter today morning after I make a cal to +617313670000
> I got connected with in few sec and the lady told me she have no idea y the letter became so delay after the grant ( almost one week ) . She did say that she going to generate it immediately and I got the letter with in 10 min time ....
> Really happy and wish you all very speedy grant ....
> 
> My advice is to don't call +61133*** this no. you will waste your time and money ...
> Pls cal +617313670000... You will get your outcome very fast ...
> 
> Cheers ....



Congratulations Wish! Now, you can finally celebrate with confidence and peace!


----------



## retake

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one query ...
> 
> My Mother's name on passport is wrong , I called passport authority and taken appointment to change name, however it will take two months to get my new reissued passport.
> 
> I have already submitted by EOI ?
> 
> If I get New-Reissued passport AFTER INVITE will be OK ?



Once you got invited and have the ImmiAccount, you can change the details of your mom's passport. There are also Forms available to do these. 

All the best mate!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

flinders said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am glad to inform you that I got my Grant today morning (for me and my wife).
> 
> I am on onshore applicant applied on 19th June with 4 years AUS experience. I got a case officer on 29th Aug from Adelaide team 6 and they requested some documents like AFP and AUS tax doc and I submitted them on 1st Sept since then there was no contact. The document status in my immigration account remain 'requested'. Today morning at 10:00 AEST I called up and spoke to a lady and she informed me that she will check my application for any other documents are required. Then at 10:45 AM i got my grant e-mail.
> 
> The number I called to contact Adelaide team was - +61731367000 and got connected with in 2 min.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing all of you a quick grant!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats !!!


----------



## lakshay.vikas

flinders said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am glad to inform you that I got my Grant today morning (for me and my wife).
> 
> I am on onshore applicant applied on 19th June with 4 years AUS experience. I got a case officer on 29th Aug from Adelaide team 6 and they requested some documents like AFP and AUS tax doc and I submitted them on 1st Sept since then there was no contact. The document status in my immigration account remain 'requested'. Today morning at 10:00 AEST I called up and spoke to a lady and she informed me that she will check my application for any other documents are required. Then at 10:45 AM i got my grant e-mail.
> 
> The number I called to contact Adelaide team was - +61731367000 and got connected with in 2 min.
> 
> Wishing all of you a quick grant!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats flinders...
Same way one of my friend called them in the morning and got his grant in an hour...yeah it works...


----------



## dextress

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats flinders...
> Same way one of my friend called them in the morning and got his grant in an hour...yeah it works...


waiting for this magic to happen with us. I also called yesterday and was told nothing is required from my side. but even till today there is no movement on my application...


----------



## Crucibond

flinders said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am glad to inform you that I got my Grant today morning (for me and my wife).
> 
> I am on onshore applicant applied on 19th June with 4 years AUS experience. I got a case officer on 29th Aug from Adelaide team 6 and they requested some documents like AFP and AUS tax doc and I submitted them on 1st Sept since then there was no contact. The document status in my immigration account remain 'requested'. Today morning at 10:00 AEST I called up and spoke to a lady and she informed me that she will check my application for any other documents are required. Then at 10:45 AM i got my grant e-mail.
> 
> The number I called to contact Adelaide team was - +61731367000 and got connected with in 2 min.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing all of you a quick grant!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks.



Congrats. I am in the similar situation. Onshore applicant. Requested for PCC on the 29th august. Submitted it by the 4th September. I heard from the visa processing office that onshore applicants will need to merge their existing visa with the new visa which is the cause of two weeks delay. Will call them once when the two week delay is over!! Once again congrats!


----------



## semaaustralia

flinders said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am glad to inform you that I got my Grant today morning (for me and my wife).
> 
> I am on onshore applicant applied on 19th June with 4 years AUS experience. I got a case officer on 29th Aug from Adelaide team 6 and they requested some documents like AFP and AUS tax doc and I submitted them on 1st Sept since then there was no contact. The document status in my immigration account remain 'requested'. Today morning at 10:00 AEST I called up and spoke to a lady and she informed me that she will check my application for any other documents are required. Then at 10:45 AM i got my grant e-mail.
> 
> The number I called to contact Adelaide team was - +61731367000 and got connected with in 2 min.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing all of you a quick grant!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks.


This number works. I initially called +61 131881 and got delayed for 55mins before getting to speak an officer.
However, after reading your post, I decided to try +61731367000, and boom, I was connected within 3 minutes to the adelaide processing center.
And I was able to speak to them and get satisfactory response.
This really helped. Thanks.


----------



## eva-aus1

I am sending travel card details to CO as I am left with no other option bad thing is.. it will be activated for E comm transaction only for 24 hrs.. then again i need to activate it.. i believe they do make the payment online using the invoice we submit.. just want to know if anyone with similar experience.. does they initiate the transaction on working hours.. just I am worried may be how long they will take to do the transaction .. it was my decision to add her also to avoid so many other complications ..but its looping me into many more issues now.. someone HELP!!!!

tks,
Eva


----------



## radical

flinders said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am glad to inform you that I got my Grant today morning (for me and my wife).
> 
> I am on onshore applicant applied on 19th June with 4 years AUS experience. I got a case officer on 29th Aug from Adelaide team 6 and they requested some documents like AFP and AUS tax doc and I submitted them on 1st Sept since then there was no contact. The document status in my immigration account remain 'requested'. Today morning at 10:00 AEST I called up and spoke to a lady and she informed me that she will check my application for any other documents are required. Then at 10:45 AM i got my grant e-mail.
> 
> The number I called to contact Adelaide team was - +61731367000 and got connected with in 2 min.
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing all of you a quick grant!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks.


Congratulations buddy. Wish you all the luck for your future. 

And special thanks for sharing that number. I was also able to get through to them quickly and get my work done.


----------



## padmakarrao

wish said:


> Hi guys,,,,
> 
> I got my grant letter today morning after I make a cal to +617313670000
> I got connected with in few sec and the lady told me she have no idea y the letter became so delay after the grant ( almost one week ) . She did say that she going to generate it immediately and I got the letter with in 10 min time ....
> Really happy and wish you all very speedy grant ....
> 
> My advice is to don't call +61133*** this no. you will waste your time and money ...
> Pls cal +617313670000... You will get your outcome very fast ...
> 
> Cheers ....


Hey Wish, so nice to see this post from you. Have been reading your frustration, anxiety and many more emotions for a week.

I think you deserve a mega party for your self today. Take a leave and party hard man. happy for you.

Best wishes for a bright future in Oz


----------



## Shreyas

flinders said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am glad to inform you that I got my Grant today morning (for me and my wife).
> 
> I am on onshore applicant applied on 19th June with 4 years AUS experience. I got a case officer on 29th Aug from Adelaide team 6 and they requested some documents like AFP and AUS tax doc and I submitted them on 1st Sept since then there was no contact. The document status in my immigration account remain 'requested'. Today morning at 10:00 AEST I called up and spoke to a lady and she informed me that she will check my application for any other documents are required. Then at 10:45 AM i got my grant e-mail.
> 
> The number I called to contact Adelaide team was - +61731367000 and got connected with in 2 min.
> 
> Wishing all of you a quick grant!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks.


Congrats  .. Wish you smooth transition to oz.


----------



## dextress

padmakarrao said:


> Hey Wish, so nice to see this post from you. Have been reading your frustration, anxiety and many more emotions for a week.
> 
> I think you deserve a mega party for your self today. Take a leave and party hard man. happy for you.
> 
> Best wishes for a bright future in Oz


I second that! 
Congrats dude.. All the best for your future in Oz.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

I don't have words to express my feelings when I type this

I have received Grant this morning. Thanks to everyone who guided me and motivated me.. and not forget our beloved moderators

I am an offshore applicant category 190 applying NOMINATED By SA on 17th July, lodged same date received Grant notification for me and my wife this morning by brisbane team 32.

Wishing everyone best of luck.

I shall remain indebted to this wonderful forum which had helped me in last 18 months to get my grant.

Thanks,

Regards

Deep


----------



## wish

padmakarrao said:


> Hey Wish, so nice to see this post from you. Have been reading your frustration, anxiety and many more emotions for a week.
> 
> I think you deserve a mega party for your self today. Take a leave and party hard man. happy for you.
> 
> Best wishes for a bright future in Oz


Thanks bro ... Yes I was really down last week.. anyway it's over ... Planning for a party this weekend . Cheers


----------



## besthar

Shreyas said:


> Congrats  .. Wish you smooth transition to oz.


Similar timelines .... Looks like You're almost there ... High time you call the DIBP to check your case ...


----------



## raguvenkat

Hi All,
I am really very happy to announce that all our prayers are answered and with the power of almighty ,I got my direct grant today. I went almost speechless after seeing that Golden Mail in my Inbox with words "IMMI Grant Notification". July guys keep your spirit, it is high time to receive grant anytime. Last but not least I wish to thank all the members in this forum. Take a bow. Right from ACS to Visa Lodging this forum guided me to achieve this. My next challenge is to find a job in Oz. Thanks all once again.:whoo:


----------



## Nishbhar

raguvenkat said:


> Hi All,
> I am really very happy to announce that all our prayers are answered and with the power of almighty ,I got my direct grant today. I went almost speechless after seeing that Golden Mail in my Inbox with words "IMMI Grant Notification". July guys keep your spirit, it is high time to receive grant anytime. Last but not least I wish to thank all the members in this forum. Take a bow. Right from ACS to Visa Lodging this forum guided me to achieve this. My next challenge is to find a job in Oz. Thanks all once again.:whoo:


Congrats mate, I lodged on the same date (July 25) haven't heard anything still. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shreyas

besthar said:


> Similar timelines .... Looks like You're almost there ... High time you call the DIBP to check your case ...


yeah bro, I've been following you  
Actually I'll upload wife's pcc next week, hence delay. Otherwise I might have got it around you as well  .. Will have to wait for some more time now.

You're counting days huh? 5th Oct !!2 weeks


----------



## Mike147

raguvenkat said:


> Hi All,
> I am really very happy to announce that all our prayers are answered and with the power of almighty ,I got my direct grant today. I went almost speechless after seeing that Golden Mail in my Inbox with words "IMMI Grant Notification". July guys keep your spirit, it is high time to receive grant anytime. Last but not least I wish to thank all the members in this forum. Take a bow. Right from ACS to Visa Lodging this forum guided me to achieve this. My next challenge is to find a job in Oz. Thanks all once again.:whoo:



Wow that's fantastic! and so only lodged on the 25 July?
I lodged on the 30th July, so its getting real close now!

Can you updated visa tracker if you have not done so


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys,

I have one question;

My wife occupation comes under csol and is currently been assess by VET for Financial Investment Manager. Though Financial investment manager and financial investment advisor are closely related occupation. NSW has financial investment advisor listed in the occupation list.

So can I choose Financial Investment Advisor while going for NSW SS ?? though the VET assessment will be done on Financial investment Manager ?

thanks
mimo88


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one question;
> 
> My wife occupation comes under csol and is currently been assess by VET for Financial Investment Manager. Though Financial investment manager and financial investment advisor are closely related occupation. NSW has financial investment advisor listed in the occupation list.
> 
> So can I choose Financial Investment Advisor while going for NSW SS ?? though the VET assessment will be done on Financial investment Manager ?
> 
> thanks
> mimo88


Nope they have different ANZSCO codes. 

Can't mix baking soda and washing soda together. ;-)


----------



## mimo88

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Nope they have different ANZSCO codes.
> 
> Can't mix baking soda and washing soda together. ;-)


----------



## Shreyas

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Nope they have different ANZSCO codes.
> 
> Can't mix baking soda and washing soda together. ;-)


 That's a perfect example.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

raguvenkat said:


> Hi All,
> I am really very happy to announce that all our prayers are answered and with the power of almighty ,I got my direct grant today. I went almost speechless after seeing that Golden Mail in my Inbox with words "IMMI Grant Notification". July guys keep your spirit, it is high time to receive grant anytime. Last but not least I wish to thank all the members in this forum. Take a bow. Right from ACS to Visa Lodging this forum guided me to achieve this. My next challenge is to find a job in Oz. Thanks all once again.:whoo:



Congrats !!!


----------



## Waqarali20005

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one question;
> 
> My wife occupation comes under csol and is currently been assess by VET for Financial Investment Manager. Though Financial investment manager and financial investment advisor are closely related occupation. NSW has financial investment advisor listed in the occupation list.
> 
> So can I choose Financial Investment Advisor while going for NSW SS ?? though the VET assessment will be done on Financial investment Manager ?
> 
> thanks
> mimo88


You skill assessment should be for your nominated occupation. You can't apply as Financial investment advisor if your skills are assessed for Financial Investment Advisor.


----------



## Nishbhar

lakshay.vikas said:


> Congrats flinders...
> Same way one of my friend called them in the morning and got his grant in an hour...yeah it works...


Hey Lakshay, are planning to call DIBP soon? We share the same occupation code and I lodged on 25 July. If you look at the tracker there are 7 applicants with 223311 as the job code and all of us are waiting:fingerscrossed:.


----------



## Annsiya

*190 Visa*

Hey Guys,
I have a query plz.
I have lodged onshore Single Visa application forSubclass 190 visa with VIC as SS on 12 th sep 2014 . Infact , I am married and I answered yes for the question 0f : Do you have a non migrating dependent who is not an australian citizen or a resident ? as I have my husband who is planning to come in future.And in my application summary they have included my husband as well but I paid only single applicant fee.Moreover,recommended for health and character requirement for my husband .Do he actually needs to go for those requirements now or I have to wait until CO asked for the same.
Actually I front -loaded all possible applications of mine including my HAPID ,PCC,AFP which was taken on January 2014 for my visitor visa .Beneath my name it was stated like my health has been finalised and if you want to do further investigations the department will contact you.Does it sound like whether I should wait till ma co asked?
Thanks,
Annsiya


----------



## rahulkap1

Visaradha said:


> Hi friends, thanks for responding. Actually my husband has taken IELTS already for 4 times this year but unfortunately he is not able to get the required 7 band in all categories, because of this we thought he can try his luck in TOEFL and gave an attempt last month, but to his luck he got good score which is equal to 7 band ielts as mentioned in the Australian immigration site. So we are wishing to lodge EOI soon once the date of acceptance of Toefl ibt scores in November 2014 is mentioned,waiting for it so desperately, fingers crossed. ...hoping for the best....:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


hey Congrats, How much TOEFL is equivalent to 7 IELTS?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Annsiya said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have a query plz.
> I have lodged onshore Single Visa application forSubclass 190 visa with VIC as SS on 12 th sep 2014 . Infact , I am married and I answered yes for the question 0f : Do you have a non migrating dependent who is not an australian citizen or a resident ? as I have my husband who is planning to come in future.And in my application summary they have included my husband as well but I paid only single applicant fee.Moreover,recommended for health and character requirement for my husband .Do he actually needs to go for those requirements now or I have to wait until CO asked for the same.
> Actually I front -loaded all possible applications of mine including my HAPID ,PCC,AFP which was taken on January 2014 for my visitor visa .Beneath my name it was stated like my health has been finalised and if you want to do further investigations the department will contact you.Does it sound like whether I should wait till ma co asked?
> Thanks,
> Annsiya


a non-migrating dependent still needs to clear medical and PCCs. Only difference is that non-migrating dependants do not need to clear IELTS or pay the fee


----------



## Mike147

Hey guys,

I'm looking for some advise.

I'm planning on calling DIBP tonight (1:00am SA time), or 9:00am AEST.
Firstly, what do you guys think the hold time will be at that time, first thing as they open?
Secondly, what is the best number to get through to them?

I am wanting to find out if my case bas been allocated yet, and just get an update.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Mike147 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for some advise.
> 
> I'm planning on calling DIBP tonight (1:00am SA time), or 9:00am AEST.
> Firstly, what do you guys think the hold time will be at that time, first thing as they open?
> Secondly, what is the best number to get through to them?
> 
> I am wanting to find out if my case bas been allocated yet, and just get an update.


call them at +61731367000, you won't have to wait for more than 05 minutes and the guy to whom you speak is very helpful. I hope he will be able to tell you whether your application has been assigned to someone or not...


----------



## radical

Waqarali20005 said:


> call them at +61731367000, you won't have to wait for more than 05 minutes and the guy to whom you speak is very helpful. I hope he will be able to tell you whether your application has been assigned to someone or not...


I was about to post the same number. That number does gets through to someone within few minutes.


----------



## Mike147

radical said:


> I was about to post the same number. That number does gets through to someone within few minutes.


Fantastic! I'll be sure to post and let you guys know the feedback I get from them.


----------



## mah

raguvenkat said:


> Hi All,
> I am really very happy to announce that all our prayers are answered and with the power of almighty ,I got my direct grant today. I went almost speechless after seeing that Golden Mail in my Inbox with words "IMMI Grant Notification". July guys keep your spirit, it is high time to receive grant anytime. Last but not least I wish to thank all the members in this forum. Take a bow. Right from ACS to Visa Lodging this forum guided me to achieve this. My next challenge is to find a job in Oz. Thanks all once again.:whoo:


Congratssss dear


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

hello guys,

Recently my passport has been changed. So I uploaded form 929 to inform DIBP about the change, almost 3 weeks passed but the new passport No. is not updated in my application. Usually how long does it take for passport/other details to change in the application? 

Is it necessary to e-mail them to inform about the change or Form 929 is enough. is there any specific e-mail address where i can contact them. My application was received by GSM Adelaide.


----------



## bins2013

Hi,

Yesterday I was contacted by CO (Team Brisbane) asking for additional documents.


----------



## Nishbhar

bins2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday I was contacted by CO (Team Brisbane) asking for additional documents.


What additional documents did they ask for? Can you let us know?


----------



## semaaustralia

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> hello guys,
> 
> Recently my passport has been changed. So I uploaded form 929 to inform DIBP about the change, almost 3 weeks passed but the new passport No. is not updated in my application. Usually how long does it take for passport/other details to change in the application?
> 
> Is it necessary to e-mail them to inform about the change or Form 929 is enough. is there any specific e-mail address where i can contact them. My application was received by GSM Adelaide.


Do you have CO allocated yet? If NO...then wait till CO is allocated. CO will see the Form 929 in your account and will update accordingly.

HTH.


----------



## mdalbah

Hello Everyone,

I have lodged and paid my application on the 21st of June. I have not had any response!! I am furstrated! How do you know if you are allocated a CO? The only thing i noticed is that the update date in the immi account has changed to 3rd september!!

and i noticed this in my online application:

Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National 03/09/2014 Requested 

I can tell they need my Saudi PCC as i already uploaded the UK and Jordanian ones. The only thing is that i cannot issue a saudi one without the CO requesting it directly from me. What shall i do?!

Thanks,


----------



## dextress

mdalbah said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged and paid my application on the 21st of June. I have not had any response!! I am furstrated! How do you know if you are allocated a CO? The only thing i noticed is that the update date in the immi account has changed to 3rd september!!
> 
> and i noticed this in my online application:
> 
> Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National 03/09/2014 Requested
> 
> I can tell they need my Saudi PCC as i already uploaded the UK and Jordanian ones. The only thing is that i cannot issue a saudi one without the CO requesting it directly from me. What shall i do?!
> 
> Thanks,


Looks like you have got CO allocated. Call them and get the details.
Call 0061731367000 at 9:00AM Australian time.
All the best.


----------



## ind2

Got my grant today....ho thanks to this forum and all for helping me I got my grant today.since my ofc has blocked this site I was not able to keep pace with the group. Will try to keep you guys updated on my details.


----------



## raylangivens

Hello,

I have submitted my 189 application on 02-Sept-2014.
I made the payment and then I uploaded the documents.
The current status of my Application is 'In Progress'.

I noticed that on the homepage, there is 'Submit' button below. 
See image - http://i.imgur.com/VbzyzZd.jpg

What is this button Submit for?

Do I need to submit my application?


----------



## dextress

raylangivens said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 application on 02-Sept-2014.
> I made the payment and then I uploaded the documents.
> The current status of my Application is 'In Progress'.
> 
> I noticed that on the homepage, there is 'Submit' button below.
> See image - http://i.imgur.com/VbzyzZd.jpg
> 
> What is this button Submit for?
> 
> Do I need to submit my application?


Same with me. I also have that button since forever and I have been ignoring it. I guess its bad application design. There are few other such observations you would come across in their web app.


----------



## Mike147

Good morning guys,

I waited up to call DIBP to get an update on my case. 
Got a very standard answer, my case has not been allocated yet, and as soon as it has I will hear from the department via email. 

Hoping it's not too far off now.


----------



## Shells2012

Mike147 said:


> Good morning guys,
> 
> I waited up to call DIBP to get an update on my case.
> Got a very standard answer, my case has not been allocated yet, and as soon as it has I will hear from the department via email.
> 
> Hoping it's not too far off now.


I too got the same response.....not allocated to any team yet. 
But apart from that she confirmed that all my recent uploads are visible in their system though they still show as required at my end. I wonder how do they pick applications for allotment....no particular order


----------



## Usha Abhilash

ind2 said:


> Got my grant today....ho thanks to this forum and all for helping me I got my grant today.since my ofc has blocked this site I was not able to keep pace with the group. Will try to keep you guys updated on my details.


Congrats !!!


----------



## Waqarali20005

got it!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Waqarali20005 said:


> got it!!


Congrats !!!


----------



## eva-aus1

send an email explaining this to both GMS adelaide and brisbane ids, and call brisbane office.

tks,
Eva



mdalbah said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged and paid my application on the 21st of June. I have not had any response!! I am furstrated! How do you know if you are allocated a CO? The only thing i noticed is that the update date in the immi account has changed to 3rd september!!
> 
> and i noticed this in my online application:
> 
> Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National 03/09/2014 Requested
> 
> I can tell they need my Saudi PCC as i already uploaded the UK and Jordanian ones. The only thing is that i cannot issue a saudi one without the CO requesting it directly from me. What shall i do?!
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## eva-aus1

they do have an order  It is better you wait for sometime before you start calling .Meanwhile you can send an email to the GSM ids , adelaide and brisbane both with a status inquiry note , instead of calling them just for status.Thye will send you mail in a week time normally. once you cross 3 months timeline call them you get a better response.

tks,
Eva



Shells2012 said:


> I too got the same response.....not allocated to any team yet.
> But apart from that she confirmed that all my recent uploads are visible in their system though they still show as required at my end. I wonder how do they pick applications for allotment....no particular order


----------



## raylangivens

eva-aus1 said:


> they do have an order  It is better you wait for sometime before you start calling .Meanwhile you can send an email to the GSM ids , adelaide and brisbane both with a status inquiry note , instead of calling them just for status.Thye will send you mail in a week time normally. once you cross 3 months timeline call them you get a better response.
> 
> tks,
> Eva


Hi,

What are the GSM ids for Adelaide and Brisbane?
Can you please provide them?

Thanks!


----------



## amitferns

Waqarali20005 said:


> got it!!


Congratssss


----------



## amitferns

ind2 said:


> Got my grant today....ho thanks to this forum and all for helping me I got my grant today.since my ofc has blocked this site I was not able to keep pace with the group. Will try to keep you guys updated on my details.


Congratsss


----------



## amitferns

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the GSM ids for Adelaide and Brisbane?
> Can you please provide them?
> 
> Thanks!


[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Spykey

ind2 said:


> Got my grant today....ho thanks to this forum and all for helping me I got my grant today.since my ofc has blocked this site I was not able to keep pace with the group. Will try to keep you guys updated on my details.


can you please share your timeline?
thx


----------



## ppia

Hello Seniors,

I got my qualifications and experience assessed by Vetassess. For the skills assessment, they only considered my experience over the past five years. According to their form SRG01: "For the Skills Assessment, only paid employment within the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation and at an appropriate skill level for your nominated occupation will be considered. You may
describe other employment in your CV/résumé."

My question is: how can I claim points for my experience prior to that 5 years, although highly relevant but not assessed according to Vetassess policy? Any person facing similar situation?


----------



## austrailadream

Dear forum members, It is one of the days I had been waiting for long long long time. I got the grant letter for me, my wife and our daughter. It feels great!! I would like to thank you all for helping me with the information you had from your real experience. 

I started my journey in February 19 to be exact. Started with IELTS and ACS assessment. I attempted IELTS twice and made it in second attempt. I picked up myself many many times. The feeling has been quite roller-coaster since then. I was not able to focus on anything especially on work in the office. I have basically done nothing at work since early this year to date. 

I have a medical condition which was thought to be the biggest hurdle for me but just last week when I received Health Undertaking form I got to have confident that I was very close to the grant. And another email came in asking for ECC (English Course Charge) just yesterday and the amount was deducted this morning as I got a notification message from my credit card bank. I came to work and the first thing I did was called DIBP and the grant letter arrived in 20 minutes.

Now, I would like to get the label in my passport. Should I send passport to the nearest Australian Embassy/Consulate along with the charge? Any pointer to the process? 

Congrats to those who have got the grant and good luck to those who are still in the process. Yes, the key is to be patience. You will definitely make it as long as you have claimed valid points for the EOI.


----------



## Spykey

So I emailed GSM adelaid and this is the automatic response:
Thank you for your email. 

So we can spend as much time as possible processing visa applications, including yours, we do not respond to status update enquiries or acknowledge received documents.
Further information about the visa processing time service standards is available at: Visa Processing Time Service Standards


Pre-Lodgement Enquiry
If you have not lodged a GSM visa application, and would like more information, use the GSM Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form at: General Skilled Migration Pre-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Your email will not be responded to if it is related to a pre-lodgement enquiry.

If you have attached documents to an email to this mailbox (GSM Adelaide), this auto reply is confirmation of their receipt, no other confirmation email will be sent.


When contacting a case officer, please ensure you put the primary applicant's full name, date of birth and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID in the subject line of the email.


If further information or documents are required, a case officer will contact you.

If your General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa application has already been allocated for assessment, we will respond within seven (7) working days. 

This mailbox should only be used by clients to communicate with case officers about allocated GSM applications. Enquiries about cases not yet allocated to this mailbox will not be responded to from this mailbox. For information on how to obtain further information on the status of an unallocated application, please refer below.

Providing Documents
The preferred method of providing documents for applications lodged online is to attach documents online: Attach documents to an online application

It is not necessary to send this office any original documents or provide paper copies of documents that have been attached to the browser or sent by e-mail. If an original document is required you will receive a specific request to provide it. 


Post-Lodgement Enquiry
If you have lodged a GSM visa application and your enquiry relates to when your application is likely to be assessed by a case officer, please see: Work in Australia

Information on processing times, other useful links and current information about GSM processing arrangements can be accessed via this webpage. 

If you have lodged a GSM visa application, but have not yet been contacted by a case officer, and you have further enquiries, use the GSM Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form at: General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form

Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times

The department aims to process applications within the advertised service standards, however, actual processing times may vary depending on a range of factors. Please see: Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times

Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has
obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy
policy can be viewed on the department's website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. See:
Privacy


----------



## Spykey

Not sure how that make sense... asking for status delay application lol!


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

I called up DIBP today and they asked me to send my documents again by email. Should I call them again after sending the email.


----------



## bigdaddy

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I called up DIBP today and they asked me to send my documents again by email. Should I call them again after sending the email.


I think you could call them to confirm. Sometimes, asking for* repeated docs* seems to be an excuse for delay....the moment you send it, the grant is provided.... so pls follow-up..


----------



## tomato_juice

austrailadream said:


> Dear forum members, It is one of the days I had been waiting for long long long time. I got the grant letter for me, my wife and our daughter. It feels great!! I would like to thank you all for helping me with the information you had from your real experience.


austrailadream finally you can make a breath of relief. Accept my congratulations.


----------



## austrailadream

tomato_juice said:


> austrailadream finally you can make a breath of relief. Accept my congratulations.


Yeah, thanks!!

Yours is also on the way!!


----------



## semaaustralia

austrailadream said:


> Dear forum members, It is one of the days I had been waiting for long long long time. I got the grant letter for me, my wife and our daughter. It feels great!! I would like to thank you all for helping me with the information you had from your real experience.
> 
> I started my journey in February 19 to be exact. Started with IELTS and ACS assessment. I attempted IELTS twice and made it in second attempt. I picked up myself many many times. The feeling has been quite roller-coaster since then. I was not able to focus on anything especially on work in the office. I have basically done nothing at work since early this year to date.
> 
> I have a medical condition which was thought to be the biggest hurdle for me but just last week when I received Health Undertaking form I got to have confident that I was very close to the grant. And another email came in asking for ECC (English Course Charge) just yesterday and the amount was deducted this morning as I got a notification message from my credit card bank. I came to work and the first thing I did was called DIBP and the grant letter arrived in 20 minutes.
> 
> Now, I would like to get the label in my passport. Should I send passport to the nearest Australian Embassy/Consulate along with the charge? Any pointer to the process?
> 
> Congrats to those who have got the grant and good luck to those who are still in the process. Yes, the key is to be patience. You will definitely make it as long as you have claimed valid points for the EOI.


Congrats buddy. You finally nailed it.
Cheers.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

austrailadream said:


> Dear forum members, It is one of the days I had been waiting for long long long time. I got the grant letter for me, my wife and our daughter. It feels great!! I would like to thank you all for helping me with the information you had from your real experience.
> 
> I started my journey in February 19 to be exact. Started with IELTS and ACS assessment. I attempted IELTS twice and made it in second attempt. I picked up myself many many times. The feeling has been quite roller-coaster since then. I was not able to focus on anything especially on work in the office. I have basically done nothing at work since early this year to date.
> 
> I have a medical condition which was thought to be the biggest hurdle for me but just last week when I received Health Undertaking form I got to have confident that I was very close to the grant. And another email came in asking for ECC (English Course Charge) just yesterday and the amount was deducted this morning as I got a notification message from my credit card bank. I came to work and the first thing I did was called DIBP and the grant letter arrived in 20 minutes.
> 
> Now, I would like to get the label in my passport. Should I send passport to the nearest Australian Embassy/Consulate along with the charge? Any pointer to the process?
> 
> Congrats to those who have got the grant and good luck to those who are still in the process. Yes, the key is to be patience. You will definitely make it as long as you have claimed valid points for the EOI.


Congrats !!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

ppia said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I got my qualifications and experience assessed by Vetassess. For the skills assessment, they only considered my experience over the past five years. According to their form SRG01: "For the Skills Assessment, only paid employment within the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation and at an appropriate skill level for your nominated occupation will be considered. You may
> describe other employment in your CV/résumé."
> 
> My question is: how can I claim points for my experience prior to that 5 years, although highly relevant but not assessed according to Vetassess policy? Any person facing similar situation?


I am in the same situation.

Vet has assessed only last five years. While lodging EOI I have included 5 years prior to the period vet has assessed inorder to claim 15 points. I am with the same employer and same role.

What I have understood is that we can include the period that vet has not assessed provided we are with the same employer and same role. If its a different employer/role, there is a risk in claiming points as it is not assessed by Vet as relevant.


----------



## retake

austrailadream said:


> Dear forum members, It is one of the days I had been waiting for long long long time. I got the grant letter for me, my wife and our daughter. It feels great!! I would like to thank you all for helping me with the information you had from your real experience.
> 
> I started my journey in February 19 to be exact. Started with IELTS and ACS assessment. I attempted IELTS twice and made it in second attempt. I picked up myself many many times. The feeling has been quite roller-coaster since then. I was not able to focus on anything especially on work in the office. I have basically done nothing at work since early this year to date.
> 
> I have a medical condition which was thought to be the biggest hurdle for me but just last week when I received Health Undertaking form I got to have confident that I was very close to the grant. And another email came in asking for ECC (English Course Charge) just yesterday and the amount was deducted this morning as I got a notification message from my credit card bank. I came to work and the first thing I did was called DIBP and the grant letter arrived in 20 minutes.
> 
> Now, I would like to get the label in my passport. Should I send passport to the nearest Australian Embassy/Consulate along with the charge? Any pointer to the process?
> 
> Congrats to those who have got the grant and good luck to those who are still in the process. Yes, the key is to be patience. You will definitely make it as long as you have claimed valid points for the EOI.




Congratulations! It has been really a tough ride!


----------



## huubang

Got CO assigned today but no grant yet... Brisbane team 33


----------



## vk2014

Hi Frnds

I have completed Master in Pharmaceutical Sciences from London and currently PhD scholar in Australia in School of Science. I have four month experience as research assistant from UK and currently getting paid by University as PhD scholar.

Which nomination occupation should i choose for skill assessment in Australia?

Thanks


----------



## eva-aus1

better you do it after couple of days.. 

tks,
Eva



sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I called up DIBP today and they asked me to send my documents again by email. Should I call them again after sending the email.


----------



## bethel_pune

Any Registered Nurses applied in last few months. Dont see any on the forum....


----------



## sevnik0202

eva-aus1 said:


> better you do it after couple of days..
> 
> tks,
> Eva


But my 28 days deadline ends on 24 of september. They have already told me that they couldnt locate my agents previous email. What if they once again tell me that they have not received the email? I finding it difficult to handle this situation. The only thing I would want to confirm from them if they have recieved my documents or not. Would it be an issue to call them twice in a day?


----------



## eva-aus1

no issues ..you can try calling , you need to mention all these when you call them up.. they may not be happy when they take the call.. but explain them it is because of this reason you are calling.

in my case when i called them up after sending additional docs..lady who took my call said that they did not get the docs ... and asked me to resend.. and after i resend I did call them in another 2 days to verify if it got received..he told me they are processing emails 1 week behind schedule and asked me to call after 1 week time frame ends.. but next day i got an email from same person responding to my email. So when you call them ... it is upto the person on other line to how to respond .. even though he was not very sweet in his response.. he did took up my case ..so try your luck..

Thanks,
Eva







sevnik0202 said:


> But my 28 days deadline ends on 24 of september. They have already told me that they couldnt locate my agents previous email. What if they once again tell me that they have not received the email? I finding it difficult to handle this situation. The only thing I would want to confirm from them if they have recieved my documents or not. Would it be an issue to call them twice in a day?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sevnik0202 said:


> But my 28 days deadline ends on 24 of september. They have already told me that they couldnt locate my agents previous email. What if they once again tell me that they have not received the email? I finding it difficult to handle this situation. The only thing I would want to confirm from them if they have recieved my documents or not. Would it be an issue to call them twice in a day?


Do not worry. Just call them up since its your ass on fire not theirs!!!
Take the email id from your agent to which he sent the docs, and confirm even that as it may happen that there might be a error from the agent side.

Talk patiently and explain your case, though are a bit unemotional in their way of talking but they are helpful

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## mah

austrailadream said:


> Dear forum members, It is one of the days I had been waiting for long long long time. I got the grant letter for me, my wife and our daughter. It feels great!! I would like to thank you all for helping me with the information you had from your real experience.
> 
> I started my journey in February 19 to be exact. Started with IELTS and ACS assessment. I attempted IELTS twice and made it in second attempt. I picked up myself many many times. The feeling has been quite roller-coaster since then. I was not able to focus on anything especially on work in the office. I have basically done nothing at work since early this year to date.
> 
> I have a medical condition which was thought to be the biggest hurdle for me but just last week when I received Health Undertaking form I got to have confident that I was very close to the grant. And another email came in asking for ECC (English Course Charge) just yesterday and the amount was deducted this morning as I got a notification message from my credit card bank. I came to work and the first thing I did was called DIBP and the grant letter arrived in 20 minutes.
> 
> Now, I would like to get the label in my passport. Should I send passport to the nearest Australian Embassy/Consulate along with the charge? Any pointer to the process?
> 
> Congrats to those who have got the grant and good luck to those who are still in the process. Yes, the key is to be patience. You will definitely make it as long as you have claimed valid points for the EOI.



You have been thinking a lot in office hours about your health, i know, however by grace of almighty GOD , finally, grant is at your door.

Congratsssssss


----------



## M2014

*Question on 190 Visa*

Need some help on below questions

How do you know that CO is assigned to you application

What is the time line for Grant


----------



## Francis Moore

You have to wait for your CO to contact you and thats if they require more documents.


----------



## mah

M2014 said:


> Need some help on below questions
> 
> How do you know that CO is assigned to you application
> 
> What is the time line for Grant


You can also call them and check if you don't like to wait for CO correspondence.


----------



## Francis Moore

Thats correct I guess everybody gets a team allocation after a specific number of weeks regardless of a CO allocation.


----------



## austrailadream

semaaustralia said:


> Congrats buddy. You finally nailed it.
> Cheers.


Yupe, thanks!! Looking forward to seeing your news soon.


----------



## austrailadream

retake said:


> Congratulations! It has been really a tough ride!


Yes, indeed. I do not dare going for such a ride again. Never again, please!!

As per your timeline, we lodged on the same day. CO must be heads down on your case. Just hang out there...the grant will find its way to you soon!!


----------



## austrailadream

mah said:


> You have been thinking a lot in office hours about your health, i know, however by grace of almighty GOD , finally, grant is at your door.
> 
> Congratsssssss


Thanks buddy. Yeah, it was a real pain to go through. But as said, the patience is the key and it is paid off sooner or later. It happened to me!! :juggle:


----------



## husain081

Hi friends,

I've applying Visa 189 through my agent. Today, she has completed the forms and paid the payment. She has forwarded me the payment receipt and the IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received. I have asked her to share the credentials to view my IMMI account and she denied the same. She said, she will mail me if anything has been asked from the DIBP.

I want to know the status of my application and what are the documents has been uploaded. Except medicals and US PCC, I have shared all the documents to her for me and my family. Is there anyway where I can view the application and know the status?

I would appreciate if anybody help me on this. If possible, can anybody share the screenshot of list of documents uploaded.

Thanks in advance.

-Husain


----------



## Waqarali20005

husain081 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I've applying Visa 189 through my agent. Today, she has completed the forms and paid the payment. She has forwarded me the payment receipt and the IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received. I have asked her to share the credentials to view my IMMI account and she denied the same. She said, she will mail me if anything has been asked from the DIBP.
> 
> I want to know the status of my application and what are the documents has been uploaded. Except medicals and US PCC, I have shared all the documents to her for me and my family. Is there anyway where I can view the application and know the status?
> 
> I would appreciate if anybody help me on this. If possible, can anybody share the screenshot of list of documents uploaded.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -Husain


On "MMI Acknowledgement of Application Received" would have you TRN . Create an immiaccount by visiting Register for an ImmiAccount

once your account is created , you will see an option for 'import an application'. click on that and enter you trn, date of birth and passport number. there you are... you will be able to view your application online


----------



## TheExpatriate

husain081 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I've applying Visa 189 through my agent. Today, she has completed the forms and paid the payment. She has forwarded me the payment receipt and the IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received. I have asked her to share the credentials to view my IMMI account and she denied the same. She said, she will mail me if anything has been asked from the DIBP.
> 
> I want to know the status of my application and what are the documents has been uploaded. Except medicals and US PCC, I have shared all the documents to her for me and my family. Is there anyway where I can view the application and know the status?
> 
> I would appreciate if anybody help me on this. If possible, can anybody share the screenshot of list of documents uploaded.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -Husain


if I can get $1 AUD for every time someone asks this 

She cannot share her credentials because they are agency credentials and will show all applications.

What you have to do is 1- create an immiaccount, 2- Import your application to the account (click import, give some information you will find on the acknowledgement she sent you) ...... and there you go, you can see the application

And before you ask the questions everyone asks after the above answer

No, she won't know about that

Yes, she can still see and manage the application on her account, the application can exist under two accounts

No, there is no negative impact whatsoever on your application for doing this


----------



## husain081

Thanks Waqar and Expatriate...


----------



## Waqarali20005

TheExpatriate said:


> if I can get $1 AUD for every time someone asks this
> 
> She cannot share her credentials because they are agency credentials and will show all applications.
> 
> What you have to do is 1- create an immiaccount, 2- Import your application to the account (click import, give some information you will find on the acknowledgement she sent you) ...... and there you go, you can see the application
> 
> And before you ask the questions everyone asks after the above answer
> 
> No, she won't know about that
> 
> Yes, she can still see and manage the application on her account, the application can exist under two accounts
> 
> No, there is no negative impact whatsoever on your application for doing this


you have very good anticipation;;;; a big laugh for that!!!


----------



## Aussie187

dd17 said:


> You should check.. These days there is direct grant for June end guyz.. Call on helpline and check your status


Hey just wondering what is direct grant ? and does any one have idea how long it would take for visa grant after Case Officer is allocated, when you have front loaded all the documents. Thanks


----------



## Aussie187

Hi Guys. Has any one been allocated with Case Officer ? If so, when did you lodge the application ? Thanks.


----------



## Vasu G

Aussie187 said:


> Hi Guys. Has any one been allocated with Case Officer ? If so, when did you lodge the application ? Thanks.


Hey,

Called +61731367000 yesterday. Lady said, no CO yet and asked me to wait.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Any August applicants in the building?


----------



## fly2shashi

BossLadyMo said:


> Any August applicants in the building?


Yep and still waiting for CO


----------



## gvikramjee

I am an August applicant, waiting for CO.


----------



## kingcantona7

hey guys.apart from doing medicals, do we need to upload the medicals again in the immi page.
currently my medicals say medicals are confirmed..so diac would have received the medical documents right, or shud i upload it again


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> hey guys.apart from doing medicals, do we need to upload the medicals again in the immi page.
> currently my medicals say medicals are confirmed..so diac would have received the medical documents right, or shud i upload it again


When it is showing as finalized , not required !!

You don't have to upload any documents when it comes to medicals.


----------



## noobrex

a person would 65 points gets a CO early then a candiate with 60 points. Please suggest.


----------



## TheExpatriate

noobrex said:


> a person would 65 points gets a CO early then a candiate with 60 points. Please suggest.


Invite? probably. CO? No


----------



## 189

Vasu G said:


> Hey,
> 
> Called +61731367000 yesterday. Lady said, no CO yet and asked me to wait.


Thanks for proactively calling them.
currently ppl from Mid June to Mid July are getting CO or Grant.

I shall suggest we should wait till atleast mid-oct.


----------



## 189

gvikramjee said:


> I am an August applicant, waiting for CO.


Please join "189 visa August gang" thread.


----------



## billa

hi Guys

i'm new to this forum, hoping if you could shed some light and assist me.
i'm been waiting 4 long painful years with my 886 application and till date still no news from the dept nor will i expect anything from them anytime soon.

So i decided to submit another application and considering to submit 189 application given the fact that i heard a lot of ppl getting their PR granted in 3mth time.

Before submitting my application, i need to start preparing all my doc. 
My major concern is skill assessment part, I'm in IT professional and I'm a system administrator.

but on ACS site it said only following nominated position are applicable to apply for 189 type application? 

1. 261311 Analyst Programmer
2. 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
3. 261312 Developer Programmer
4. 261111 ICT Business Analyst
5. 261313 Software Engineer
6. 261112 System Analyst

has anyone not in above exact position but still managed to get their skill certificate been nominate with one of above role?
And anyone know if there are any professional service that can help prepare your application to submit to ACS and been granted with one of aforementioned role? 

i meet all the requirement that required for 189 subclass, i'm only concern about the skill assessment part as it is the major part in your application that will determine whether you will be given with PR or not.

Please guys hope to hear some news from you guys as i'm bit lost at the moment with what direction should it go with.

thanks in advance.


----------



## 189

billa said:


> hi Guys
> 
> i'm new to this forum, hoping if you could shed some light and assist me.
> i'm been waiting 4 long painful years with my 886 application and till date still no news from the dept nor will i expect anything from them anytime soon.
> 
> So i decided to submit another application and considering to submit 189 application given the fact that i heard a lot of ppl getting their PR granted in 3mth time.
> 
> Before submitting my application, i need to start preparing all my doc.
> My major concern is skill assessment part, I'm in IT professional and I'm a system administrator.
> 
> but on ACS site it said only following nominated position are applicable to apply for 189 type application?
> 
> 1. 261311 Analyst Programmer
> 2. 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> 3. 261312 Developer Programmer
> 4. 261111 ICT Business Analyst
> 5. 261313 Software Engineer
> 6. 261112 System Analyst
> 
> has anyone not in above exact position but still managed to get their skill certificate been nominate with one of above role?
> And anyone know if there are any professional service that can help prepare your application to submit to ACS and been granted with one of aforementioned role?
> 
> i meet all the requirement that required for 189 subclass, i'm only concern about the skill assessment part as it is the major part in your application that will determine whether you will be given with PR or not.
> 
> Please guys hope to hear some news from you guys as i'm bit lost at the moment with what direction should it go with.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Bro

Your question is in wrong thread but will answer u anyways,

1. You can opt for state sponsorship where your skill is accepted

2. What I would recommend, tweak your experience a little and match to one of the abovementioned sub class.
Go for 2613* those r relatively faster

3.NEVER go for any agent or professional services, u will find at least 100 plus pax here on forum with negative feedback. 

Do your own stuffs best that always helps and save time. Ask questions in correct forum most ppl will respond.

Hope these info helps.


----------



## Crucibond

Guys got my grant this morning. Didn't expect DIBP would give grants on Saturday.


----------



## padmakarrao

Crucibond said:


> Guys got my grant this morning. Didn't expect DIBP would give grants on Saturday.


Congrats crucibind, thats really a pleasant surprise to get it on a saturday, may be its an auto system generated, in any case good for you. Have a great party today. You have got d grant within two months, superb. Wish for us.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## gurnaaz

hi guys... how much money we have show in our account for applying 190 visa for NSW state. i mean fund requirements. thanks in advance


----------



## padmakarrao

gurnaaz said:


> hi guys... how much money we have show in our account for applying 190 visa for NSW state. i mean fund requirements. thanks in advance


I dont think ask to show money, they just ask if you have it

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Crucibond said:


> Guys got my grant this morning. Didn't expect DIBP would give grants on Saturday.


Congrats !!!


----------



## radical

TheExpatriate said:


> Invite? probably. CO? No


Invite? Always(at the same time or earlier). CO No.


----------



## radical

Is "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application received" is same as "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid application received" same?

I received "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application received" but not the other one. Has anyone received "IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid application received"? after lodging their visa?


----------



## billa

189 said:


> Bro
> 
> Your question is in wrong thread but will answer u anyways,
> 
> 1. You can opt for state sponsorship where your skill is accepted
> 
> 2. What I would recommend, tweak your experience a little and match to one of the abovementioned sub class.
> Go for 2613* those r relatively faster
> 
> 3.NEVER go for any agent or professional services, u will find at least 100 plus pax here on forum with negative feedback.
> 
> Do your own stuffs best that always helps and save time. Ask questions in correct forum most ppl will respond.
> 
> Hope these info helps.


thanks mate for the info, could you advise this part of the forum for new application that need the right direction.


----------



## 189

billa said:


> thanks mate for the info, could you advise this part of the forum for new application that need the right direction.


You can post u r questions on couple of other threads namely ACS evaluation, EOI submitted club will be next in step.

Feel free to PM me your questions. . Happy to help


----------



## TheExpatriate

radical said:


> Invite? Always(at the same time or earlier). CO No.


Hence I said probably because it could be at the same time


----------



## maq_qatar

Crucibond said:


> Guys got my grant this morning. Didn't expect DIBP would give grants on Saturday.


Congrats dear..party time

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## taniska

Hello Experts,

Need some urgent help. I have applied for 189 and then travelled to AUS last week on 457. I am in the process of filling up form 1022 to submit for change in location and have below doubt.

What to fill in "Your Visa and Application Details" i.e. 15 and 16.
Should I fill in my current UC 457 details in section 15 and Application details of 189 in section 16?
Or should I leave it empty since 189 is not yet granted...

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Francis Moore

Hello Everyone,

I was just wondering if travelling on a 190 , does it violate your visa terms to to live in another state for few weeks before securing accommodation and moving to your sponsoring state?Thanks


----------



## mah

Crucibond said:


> Guys got my grant this morning. Didn't expect DIBP would give grants on Saturday.




Waooo, are they doing over time , lol ?

Anyways, congratssss


----------



## Abhijazz

Hello friends,


Applied on 16nth of September... 

would be weird if i say case officer not assigned yet.... 





233211, EA received - 25 May, Ielts - 7+ , EOI submitted - 2 July ( 60 points), Spouse ielts - 6+, EOI received - 28th July, Visa Loged - 16th september, PCC and medical - pending, Grant -


----------



## semaaustralia

Crucibond said:


> Guys got my grant this morning. Didn't expect DIBP would give grants on Saturday.


Really? A big congrats to you. Have a weekend of Celebrations...
Cheers.


----------



## tomato_juice

Crucibond said:


> Guys got my grant this morning. Didn't expect DIBP would give grants on Saturday.


Probably it was some hard-working CO.  Anyway congrats.


----------



## Crucibond

Yes! The letter is dated 20th September. I guess my CO was working today  since I am an onshore applicant my visa effect date is today as well.


----------



## maq_qatar

taniska said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Need some urgent help. I have applied for 189 and then travelled to AUS last week on 457. I am in the process of filling up form 1022 to submit for change in location and have below doubt.
> 
> What to fill in "Your Visa and Application Details" i.e. 15 and 16.
> Should I fill in my current UC 457 details in section 15 and Application details of 189 in section 16?
> Or should I leave it empty since 189 is not yet granted...
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


It seems ok to me to write as you mentioned above.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mikjc6

Dear Friends and Experts,

I submitted my EOI Recently and waiting for the invitation. In the mean time I am preparing documents for the actual application. I have some doubts regarding previous passport and visa labels, so please enlighten me with the correct info if you got one..

My questions are:
1. Recently I applied for a MRP(machine readable passport), unfortunately the regional passport office left the previous passport details blank. Will this be any problem for me when I am going to apply? cos that manual passport is still valid and while filling the EOI, I ticked that I do not have any other current passport because I thought the new passport nullifies the previous one. I am not so sure guys...so please help

2. About the visa labels. I was in Australia for approximately three years from 2006 to 2009. Couple of bridging visas were attached to my previous passport so do I need to include every bridging visa details when I fill up the actual application?

I know these are complicated issues, so I would be grateful if you can help me on this.

Thanks


----------



## mithu93ku

Crucibond said:


> Yes! The letter is dated 20th September. I guess my CO was working today  since I am an onshore applicant my visa effect date is today as well.


Congrats! 

CO's are working at saturday !?? Cannot imagine though!


----------



## radical

Crucibond said:


> Yes! The letter is dated 20th September. I guess my CO was working today  since I am an onshore applicant my visa effect date is today as well.


You lucky Cruci ... All the best Brother


----------



## radical

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats!
> 
> CO's are working at saturday !?? Cannot imagine though!


Must be saving up for a vacation!


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Francis Moore said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was just wondering if travelling on a 190 , does it violate your visa terms to to live in another state for few weeks before securing accommodation and moving to your sponsoring state?Thanks


No its fine.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## babajani

Hi All,

My agent today uploaded form 80 for me and my wife on my behalf . A new link has appeared under my and her's name asking for some kind of character assessment to be complete . CAn any body tell me what does this mean? and whether this link means someone's working on my application?

Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Nishant Dundas

babajani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My agent today uploaded form 80 for me and my wife on my behalf . A new link has appeared under my and her's name asking for some kind of character assessment to be complete . CAn any body tell me what does this mean? and whether this link means someone's working on my application?
> 
> Any help will be highly appreciated.


Don't worry.

And no. Please wait at least 2 monghdy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

babajani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My agent today uploaded form 80 for me and my wife on my behalf . A new link has appeared under my and her's name asking for some kind of character assessment to be complete . CAn any body tell me what does this mean? and whether this link means someone's working on my application?
> 
> Any help will be highly appreciated.


In my case same thing happened, after submission of form 80 link appeared for character assessment and was there till grant. I just ignored that.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Intellectual said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've a query regarding Victoria State Sponsorship. I've almost 4 years of experience in Software Engineering (261313) out of which ACS has deducted more than 2 years and I am left with almost 1.5 years of experience. I am not claiming any points for the experience but still I am able to score 55 without state sponsorship. My question is the condition which says that VIC SS requires 3 years of experience, Is it without the deduction?? Means I can still be able to apply for VIC SS??? And how long does it take to get an acknowledgement from VIC as I'll be turning 33 on 18th of December, this year???? Meaning, I am still having almost 3 months.... Your prompt detailed answer is requested.... Thanks & warm regards,


Apply in all states that accept your job code, do not put all your eggs in one basket


----------



## WannaOz

Intellectual said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've a query regarding Victoria State Sponsorship. I've almost 4 years of experience in Software Engineering (261313) out of which ACS has deducted more than 2 years and I am left with almost 1.5 years of experience. I am not claiming any points for the experience but still I am able to score 55 without state sponsorship. My question is the condition which says that VIC SS requires 3 years of experience, Is it without the deduction?? Means I can still be able to apply for VIC SS??? And how long does it take to get an acknowledgement from VIC as I'll be turning 33 on 18th of December, this year???? Meaning, I am still having almost 3 months.... Your prompt detailed answer is requested.... Thanks & warm regards,


Victoria considers full experience on nominated occupation for sponsorship (ACS deduction dont matter while applying Victoria state sponsorship)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Expat Forum


----------



## Gigio

WannaOz said:


> Victoria considers full experience on nominated occupation for sponsorship (ACS deduction dont matter while applying Victoria state sponsorship)
> Hi. I found really interesting the tracking sheet for visa grant. May I share the link in the "June and July gang" threads?So everybody will update the file. thanks


----------



## radical

sevnik0202 said:


> eva-aus1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> better you do it after couple of days..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tks,
> Eva
> 
> 
> 
> But my 28 days deadline ends on 24 of september. They have already told me that they couldnt locate my agents previous email. What if they once again tell me that they have not received the email? I finding it difficult to handle this situation. The only thing I would want to confirm from them if they have recieved my documents or not. Would it be an issue to call them twice in a day?
Click to expand...




bethel_pune said:


> Any Registered Nurses applied in last few months. Dont see any on the forum....


Hey buddy, 

In such situations, the best thing to do is upload it on to your immiaccount. I did the same. They were expecting a letter from me which I have sent it to them twice and they still don't have a record of it. So, before calling them up I have attached that letter to my immi account under some random category but with correct description. They receive thousands of emails ever day and it will hard to keep a track of it. But with your attachment onto your immiaccount will be easy to retrieve and a proof that you have already attached it.


----------



## jabberaussie

I applied today (21/09/2014). Currently I am already in Australia on a student visa. I had done my Medicals for student visa less than an year ago, so not sure if I have to submit it again. Will be doing my PCC soon. Not sure if I have to do one with Australian Police also, as I have not been here for more than an year.

Why don't we maintain a google doc for those who applied visa in September?


----------



## prodigy+

Hi All,

I lodged my 189 visa application on 20th Aug, and submitted my passport for reissue on Aug 28th. So now my passport stays cancelled and I am awaiting new passport. Should I inform this change to Immi ? How can I do that ? Or is it ok if I wait till I get new passport (might take another month) and then fill form 929 ?

Note : I have filed application with my old passport (currently cancelled) and uploaded scanned copy but as the passport was scanned before cancellation, DIBP is not aware of the fact that the passport with which I filed application is cancelled.

I stand 90% chance of getting my new passport before I get CO assigned.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate

prodigy+ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa application on 20th Aug, and submitted my passport for reissue on Aug 28th. So now my passport stays cancelled and I am awaiting new passport. Should I inform this change to Immi ? How can I do that ? Or is it ok if I wait till I get new passport (might take another month) and then fill form 929 ?
> 
> Note : I have filed application with my old passport (currently cancelled) and uploaded scanned copy but as the passport was scanned before cancellation, DIBP is not aware of the fact that the passport with which I filed application is cancelled.
> 
> I stand 90% chance of getting my new passport before I get CO assigned.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


fill form 929 once you get the new passport and upload it along with the color scan of both passports


----------



## mujeeb246

Hi,
I had received an invite from skillselect for 189 with last date to apply for visa being 12th sep 2014.
I paid and applied for visa through immiaccount on 10th sep 2014 for which I have received an acknowledgement from them and telling its under process and asks me to upload documents.

On 13th sep I received a mail from skillselect telling my visa invite has expired and I can no longer apply for a valid visa from this invite. I checked about this forum and ignored as I was informed it is procedural and nothing to worry.

Today, I have received another invite from skillselect to apply for visa.
I am wondering if anything is wrong with my previous visa application and if I need to do anything about the new invite now.

Can someone please help me understand whats going on.


Kind regards


----------



## Ps14

Ps14 said:


> Thanks GinjaNINJA.
> 
> Its so motivating !!!


Hi GinjaNINJA,

I have received EOI invite for 189 (60 points).

First think, I would like to thank you for encouraging to re-apply for 189 category only.

Second thing, now with this I have two invites 


 One invite with 65 points ( points claimed by mistake) expiring on 10-Oct-2014
 second invite which I have received today with 60 points.

Now I ma confused whether I should go ahead and apply for visa (with 60 points) immediately or should i wait for the first one to get expired.

Please suggest.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Ps14 said:


> Hi GinjaNINJA,
> 
> I have received EOI invite for 189 (60 points).
> 
> First think, I would like to thank you for encouraging to re-apply for 189 category only.
> 
> Second thing, now with this I have two invites
> 
> 
> One invite with 65 points ( points claimed by mistake) expiring on 10-Oct-2014
> second invite which I have received today with 60 points.
> 
> Now I ma confused whether I should go ahead and apply for visa (with 60 points) immediately or should i wait for the first one to get expired.
> 
> Please suggest.






Congrats. Go ahead and apply for visa. Dont bother about old EOI it ll lapse with time.


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

Hello guys,

Is there any way to remove/delete an already attached document from the immi account if it is still not received? There are some documents I want to remove and add new ones.


----------



## TeamRanger

My wife's surname (eg: KG) is expanded in her passport , but all her educational and identity documents have just the initials as surname. So while filling eVisa, what should I be answering to the below question

"Is this family member currently , or have they ever been known by any other names"?

I feel it's No, just wanted to confirm.


----------



## TheExpatriate

TeamRanger said:


> My wife's surname (eg: KG) is expanded in her passport , but all her educational and identity documents have just the initials as surname. So while filling eVisa, what should I be answering to the below question
> 
> "Is this family member currently , or have they ever been known by any other names"?
> 
> I feel it's No, just wanted to confirm.


Should be yes, mention the short form (initials) and justify it as initials !


----------



## maq_qatar

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi,
> I had received an invite from skillselect for 189 with last date to apply for visa being 12th sep 2014.
> I paid and applied for visa through immiaccount on 10th sep 2014 for which I have received an acknowledgement from them and telling its under process and asks me to upload documents.
> 
> On 13th sep I received a mail from skillselect telling my visa invite has expired and I can no longer apply for a valid visa from this invite. I checked about this forum and ignored as I was informed it is procedural and nothing to worry.
> 
> Today, I have received another invite from skillselect to apply for visa.
> I am wondering if anything is wrong with my previous visa application and if I need to do anything about the new invite now.
> 
> Can someone please help me understand whats going on.
> 
> 
> Kind regards


No need to worry just ignored that as you have already received confirmation email for visa lodge.


----------



## TeamRanger

TheExpatriate said:


> Should be yes, mention the short form (initials) and justify it as initials !


Ok. what confused me is the next question after giving yes asks 'reason for name change' and options are : deed poll ,marriage ,other'


----------



## amitferns

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi,
> I had received an invite from skillselect for 189 with last date to apply for visa being 12th sep 2014.
> I paid and applied for visa through immiaccount on 10th sep 2014 for which I have received an acknowledgement from them and telling its under process and asks me to upload documents.
> 
> On 13th sep I received a mail from skillselect telling my visa invite has expired and I can no longer apply for a valid visa from this invite. I checked about this forum and ignored as I was informed it is procedural and nothing to worry.
> 
> Today, I have received another invite from skillselect to apply for visa.
> I am wondering if anything is wrong with my previous visa application and if I need to do anything about the new invite now.
> 
> Can someone please help me understand whats going on.
> 
> Kind regards


Why dont you call Dibp and check with them on whats happening?


----------



## vanilla87

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats Dear, have a great party tonite.


Hi Padmakarrao,

Can I ask you a few questions please?

I already submitted my visa application on Aug 25 (so I believe we're on the same boat). But how come you've already done your medicals? My agent said that I needed to wait for CO as I submitted my visa app without including medicals result. Did you submit your visa app with a link to medical result? Or have you got an invitation to medical check?

Please enlight me here. Thanks.


----------



## maq_qatar

vanilla87 said:


> Hi Padmakarrao,
> 
> Can I ask you a few questions please?
> 
> I already submitted my visa application on Aug 25 (so I believe we're on the same boat). But how come you've already done your medicals? My agent said that I needed to wait for CO as I submitted my visa app without including medicals result. Did you submit your visa app with a link to medical result? Or have you got an invitation to medical check?
> 
> Please enlight me here. Thanks.


You can go for medical immediate after lodging visa without co allocation or even before lodging visa but this will decide early initial entry date.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## vanilla87

maq_qatar said:


> You can go for medical immediate after lodging visa without co allocation or even before lodging visa but this will decide early initial entry date.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi Maq_qatar,

Thank you for your prompt reply. 

Could you please elaborate more how would that decide early initial entry date? Currently I'm already residing in Australia.

Also, as per my agent's explanation, we could do medical after visa lodgment, but it's too late i.e. CO will see our app and then ask us to redo the med check again because the HAP ID is not linked to the*initial visa application. As my agent advised that at this stage it is too late already for me to do the medcheck, she advised me to just wait until CO tells me to do medcheck.

I'm so confused now. Please explain.

thanks


----------



## semaaustralia

vanilla87 said:


> Hi Maq_qatar,
> 
> Thank you for your prompt reply.
> 
> Could you please elaborate more how would that decide early initial entry date? Currently I'm already residing in Australia.
> 
> Also, as per my agent's explanation, we could do medical after visa lodgment, but it's too late i.e. CO will see our app and then ask us to redo the med check again because the HAP ID is not linked to the*initial visa application. As my agent advised that at this stage it is too late already for me to do the medcheck, she advised me to just wait until CO tells me to do medcheck.
> 
> I'm so confused now. Please explain.
> 
> thanks


What kind of confused agent is yours?...


----------



## vanilla87

Hi Rohit,

Congrats on landing on the job! Can you please share how to get in touch with recruiters? Recruiters here in Melbourne are very picky. Even after sending my CV, they didnt even want to reply my email / talk to me. Which recruiters did you get in touch with?

Thanks




rohit1_sharma said:


> Ok Guys, Just wanted to share with you all my update here in Sydney.
> 
> Made first entry on 26 August with my wife and 18 month old son. Contacted recruiters and started interviews. Once on ground, we got quite a good response from recruiters but definitely a lot of rejections as well. I appeared for 2 interviews and got through for a contract role to start from 10 September thats today and my wife got through a permanent role in her first interview. So within 10 days of being here we both secured jobs to start with. In the meanwhile the toughest of all was to get a daycare for a child as there is a long waiting, at times 2 years but fortunately after speaking to many people and research we managed to get a spot for our son. We are about to finalise a rental apartment as well by this weekend.
> 
> Few things to do when you get here:
> 1. Get a cell phone
> 2. Open Bank Account
> 3. Apply for TFN (Tax File Number)
> 4. Register for Medicare
> 5. Register for Centrelink, if you have a child as they pay almost 50% of the cost of daycare for Permanent residents and citizens.
> 6. Start applying for jobs, call recruiters and try to meet as many recruiters as possible as it increases your chance of getting a job.
> 7. Dress code for meetings, no matter recruiters or direct employers is Business Suit with a Tie. Dress well as people are particular about it.
> 
> I am still learning as I don't know anyone in Australia much and doing all on my own.
> 
> It's a wonderful place and we are loving it.


----------



## vanilla87

semaaustralia said:


> What kind of confused agent is yours?...


Hi SemaAustralia, 

I use an agent based in Sydney as it is cheap and has a branch in my home town, so that I didn't need to go back to my home country just to get PCC done. 

Could you please share about your detailed medical check story? How about the HAP ID? Is it okay if I do the medical check now? Will the CO still accept it?


Also, I'm confused when some members here mentioned about "Direct Grant". What does it mean? How can I get a "direct grant"?

Many thanks for your explanation.


----------



## radical

vanilla87 said:


> semaaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of confused agent is yours?...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SemaAustralia,
> 
> I use an agent based in Sydney as it is cheap and has a branch in my home town, so that I didn't need to go back to my home country just to get PCC done.
> 
> Could you please share about your detailed medical check story? How about the HAP ID? Is it okay if I do the medical check now? Will the CO still accept it?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm confused when some members here mentioned about "Direct Grant". What does it mean? How can I get a "direct grant"?
> 
> Many thanks for your explanation.
Click to expand...

Hey buddy, who told you that you'll have to go to India for PCC? It makes no difference if your agent have a branch overseas or not. Please google my health declaration for info on medical requirements. Your agent seems to be ripping you off. Create an immiaccount and import your application, once that is done, you can view your application and get the HAP ID and referral letter for your medicals. Book your medicals with your HAP ID. 

Google how to create an immiaccount and organise medicals, there will be plenty of guides available. 

Fire your agent. She is good for nothing.


----------



## taniska

maq_qatar said:


> It seems ok to me to write as you mentioned above.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks very much for the prompt reply.


----------



## vanilla87

Hi Radical, 

thank you for your comment. 

Unfortunately, that's not the case for us Indonesians. We have to go back to our home town to get finger prints done on our PCC. But thanks to my agent, we could have it done even though we are in Melbourne. 

Oh really? That easy to get a HAP ID? My agent told me that we need to wait for CO to allocate us with a HAP ID prior undertaking medical check. All I want to do now is to expedite the process. If we supply the medical report now, could I get the "direct grant"? What does it mean by direct grant anyway?

Also, what does it mean by first / initial entry date? I am currently residing in Melbourne already. 

Thanks heaps for your support, mate. 

Cheers



radical said:


> Hey buddy, who told you that you'll have to go to India for PCC? It makes no difference if your agent have a branch overseas or not. Please google my health declaration for info on medical requirements. Your agent seems to be ripping you off. Create an immiaccount and import your application, once that is done, you can view your application and get the HAP ID and referral letter for your medicals. Book your medicals with your HAP ID.
> 
> Google how to create an immiaccount and organise medicals, there will be plenty of guides available.
> 
> Fire your agent. She is good for nothing.


----------



## radical

vanilla87 said:


> Hi Radical,
> 
> thank you for your comment.
> 
> Unfortunately, that's not the case for us Indonesians. We have to go back to our home town to get finger prints done on our PCC. But thanks to my agent, we could have it done even though we are in Melbourne.
> 
> Oh really? That easy to get a HAP ID? My agent told me that we need to wait for CO to allocate us with a HAP ID prior undertaking medical check. All I want to do now is to expedite the process. If we supply the medical report now, could I get the "direct grant"? What does it mean by direct grant anyway?
> 
> Also, what does it mean by first / initial entry date? I am currently residing in Melbourne already.
> 
> Thanks heaps for your support, mate.
> 
> Cheers


Its just a term used for getting a grant without case officer requesting you for any documents. If you have uploaded all the required documents, medicals, pcc etc then the CO will not contact you to provide these and delay your application for standard 28 days period. He will give you a direct grant.

Initial Entry Date will not apply to you as you are an onshore applicant. So dont worry about it.


----------



## vanilla87

Alright, 

based on seniors comments here:
- I called my agent, asking about medcheck 
- She said I could do my health check now (WTH? Why didn't she tell me this before?)
- But then she said, just wait for CO comments as I just did my health check in Australia (excluding blood test) at the end of June 2014. Redo medcheck would cost me & my husband AUD 750 whereas blood test only would cost only AUD 150. 

She said the difference of getting PR visa between doing the complete medcheck now and medcheck after CO being granted is only 3 weeks, so the AUD 600 difference is not worth it. 

My circumstance :
- PR visa application lodged Aug 25, immediately received bridging visa 
- currently on a student-dependant visa (husband studying full time in Australia), which entitles me to work unlimited hours legally until August 2016
- just completed an MBA degree about 4 weeks ago
- currently working in a management consulting company on a contract basis until the end of October
- might get another contract role starting mid-November 
- actively looking for a permanent employment opportunity

Is it worth doing the complete medcheck so that (hopefully) my PR is granted faster? Your thought is much appreciated.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

*Thanks for sharing*



mujeeb246 said:


> Hi,
> I had received an invite from skillselect for 189 with last date to apply for visa being 12th sep 2014.
> I paid and applied for visa through immiaccount on 10th sep 2014 for which I have received an acknowledgement from them and telling its under process and asks me to upload documents.
> 
> On 13th sep I received a mail from skillselect telling my visa invite has expired and I can no longer apply for a valid visa from this invite. I checked about this forum and ignored as I was informed it is procedural and nothing to worry.
> 
> Today, I have received another invite from skillselect to apply for visa.
> I am wondering if anything is wrong with my previous visa application and if I need to do anything about the new invite now.
> 
> Can someone please help me understand whats going on.
> 
> 
> Kind regards


Hi,

Contact DIPB immediately. You have have transaction record of your VISA payment.
Send them immediately.

Also this is good learning for people like me, who have got invite.

I will apply VISA well before 60 days may be after 30 days and before 60 days.
Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## bigdaddy

Review of the skilled migration and temporary activity visa programmes


----------



## Waqarali20005

bigdaddy said:


> Review of the skilled migration and temporary activity visa programmes


is this a good new or a bad news?


----------



## radical

vanilla87 said:


> Alright,
> 
> based on seniors comments here:
> - I called my agent, asking about medcheck
> - She said I could do my health check now (WTH? Why didn't she tell me this before?)
> - But then she said, just wait for CO comments as I just did my health check in Australia (excluding blood test) at the end of June 2014. Redo medcheck would cost me & my husband AUD 750 whereas blood test only would cost only AUD 150.
> 
> She said the difference of getting PR visa between doing the complete medcheck now and medcheck after CO being granted is only 3 weeks, so the AUD 600 difference is not worth it.
> 
> My circumstance :
> - PR visa application lodged Aug 25, immediately received bridging visa
> - currently on a student-dependant visa (husband studying full time in Australia), which entitles me to work unlimited hours legally until August 2016
> - just completed an MBA degree about 4 weeks ago
> - currently working in a management consulting company on a contract basis until the end of October
> - might get another contract role starting mid-November
> - actively looking for a permanent employment opportunity
> 
> Is it worth doing the complete medcheck so that (hopefully) my PR is granted faster? Your thought is much appreciated.


I think you are the best person to answer that question.


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys,

Good morning to you all. Hopefully I will have someone answer my query below.

I am hoping to make it to 60 points including SS for which I want to go for 190. 
Secondly, I am making it to 60 points adding my wife skills and want to go for 189.

My question is can I select both 190 & 189 in EOI ? If yes, which sub class should I expect and also selecting two sub class make any difference to State?

Thanks
mimo88


----------



## sumaya

Hi, 

I got the Same email from skillselect yesterday. So I contacted them using the contact us form in skillselect website and they replied to that this morning saying _"Currently there is a system issue where the status of EOI are not being updated automatically hence the status of your EOI is still not showing as Lodged but instead is showing as Invited.
We can confirm that your visa application for subclass 189 has been lodged successfully and is in process. The status of EOI will be updated via data fix."_

So contact them, asap.



mujeeb246 said:


> Hi,
> I had received an invite from skillselect for 189 with last date to apply for visa being 12th sep 2014.
> I paid and applied for visa through immiaccount on 10th sep 2014 for which I have received an acknowledgement from them and telling its under process and asks me to upload documents.
> 
> On 13th sep I received a mail from skillselect telling my visa invite has expired and I can no longer apply for a valid visa from this invite. I checked about this forum and ignored as I was informed it is procedural and nothing to worry.
> 
> Today, I have received another invite from skillselect to apply for visa.
> I am wondering if anything is wrong with my previous visa application and if I need to do anything about the new invite now.
> 
> Can someone please help me understand whats going on.
> 
> 
> Kind regards


----------



## deepeshneo007

Got The Grant Today... Relieved more than happy ! Now i know the feeling of writing this post.

Journey started last year, hit a messy deadblock because of a MARA agent mistake in my ACS application. Took recontrol my application and here i am. Only one advice to fellow peeps, don't go for Agent ever and wait for 3 months it will happen

It was a direct grant ... not form 80 and others were asked


----------



## bethel_pune

deepeshneo007 said:


> Got The Grant Today... Relieved more than happy ! Now i know the feeling of writing this post.
> 
> Journey started last year, hit a messy deadblock because of a MARA agent mistake in my ACS application. Took recontrol my application and here i am. Only one advice to fellow peeps, don't go for Agent ever and wait for 3 months it will happen
> 
> It was a direct grant ... not form 80 and others were asked


Congratulations.. Which Team??


----------



## padmakarrao

deepeshneo007 said:


> Got The Grant Today... Relieved more than happy ! Now i know the feeling of writing this post.
> 
> Journey started last year, hit a messy deadblock because of a MARA agent mistake in my ACS application. Took recontrol my application and here i am. Only one advice to fellow peeps, don't go for Agent ever and wait for 3 months it will happen
> 
> It was a direct grant ... not form 80 and others were asked


Congrats Deep, what a relief it would have been. Best wishes for a bright future in Oz.


----------



## mimo88

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good morning to you all. Hopefully I will have someone answer my query below.
> 
> I am hoping to make it to 60 points including SS for which I want to go for 190.
> Secondly, I am making it to 60 points adding my wife skills and want to go for 189.
> 
> My question is can I select both 190 & 189 in EOI ? If yes, which sub class should I expect and also selecting two sub class make any difference to State?
> 
> Thanks
> mimo88


Any input guys ....


----------



## sumaya

WOW! Congratulations.. 



deepeshneo007 said:


> Got The Grant Today... Relieved more than happy ! Now i know the feeling of writing this post.
> 
> Journey started last year, hit a messy deadblock because of a MARA agent mistake in my ACS application. Took recontrol my application and here i am. Only one advice to fellow peeps, don't go for Agent ever and wait for 3 months it will happen
> 
> It was a direct grant ... not form 80 and others were asked


----------



## deepeshneo007

bethel_pune said:


> Congratulations.. Which Team??



Adelaide. I called on 11 Sep, had no CO assigned till then. Was planning to call today as well, overslept but saw grant letter in mail.


----------



## bethel_pune

Thats nice.. Wish you a great life ahead down under... 


deepeshneo007 said:


> Adelaide. I called on 11 Sep, had no CO assigned till then. Was planning to call today as well, overslept but saw grant letter in mail.


----------



## 189

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good morning to you all. Hopefully I will have someone answer my query below.
> 
> I am hoping to make it to 60 points including SS for which I want to go for 190.
> Secondly, I am making it to 60 points adding my wife skills and want to go for 189.
> 
> My question is can I select both 190 & 189 in EOI ? If yes, which sub class should I expect and also selecting two sub class make any difference to State?
> 
> Thanks
> mimo88



Better create 2 EOI one with 189 another with 190.
Coz after invite EOI get locked for few days, hence this is best approach.

by all means 189 is better compared to 190 (i trust you know this)


----------



## mimo88

189 said:


> Better create 2 EOI one with 189 another with 190.
> Coz after invite EOI get locked for few days, hence this is best approach.
> 
> by all means 189 is better compared to 190 (i trust you know this)


Thanks. But would there be any issue creating two EOI ?


----------



## IndigoKKing

Lodged last week. Just joining the thread


----------



## 189

mimo88 said:


> Thanks. But would there be any issue creating two EOI ?


Nope, DIBP allow 2 EOIs each for 189, 190.

I have seen in past couple of guys have done it, as long as all your basic information are consistent such as IELTS results, ACS or related body evaluation, personal info etc.


----------



## maq_qatar

deepeshneo007 said:


> Got The Grant Today... Relieved more than happy ! Now i know the feeling of writing this post.
> 
> Journey started last year, hit a messy deadblock because of a MARA agent mistake in my ACS application. Took recontrol my application and here i am. Only one advice to fellow peeps, don't go for Agent ever and wait for 3 months it will happen
> 
> It was a direct grant ... not form 80 and others were asked


Congrats deep and good luck for future oz life.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## jabberaussie

Guys, here is a link for September Batch Visa applicants

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sc08zkhydJAT0tMlu-zpd1pZHqPIMSWEhxWsqUWKKW0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## greenthumbs

newbie here applied in june and case officer assigned today:fingercrossed:


----------



## dextress

deepeshneo007 said:


> Adelaide. I called on 11 Sep, had no CO assigned till then. Was planning to call today as well, overslept but saw grant letter in mail.


Congratulations. And all the best for smooth transition to Oz and a very happy and prosperous life there. 

I hope I also get to write a mail like you very soon.
My CO is also from Adelaide, team 23 to be precise. 
May I know which team your CO was from? 
My grant is getting delayed for unknown reason.


----------



## bigdaddy

No grants reported for July today so far.... 'Monday morning blues' and 'thank god its friday' make the DIBP grant days to just three - tuesday, wednesday & thursday... The wait isnt killing but just the login to the IMMI and gmail inorder to not to miss any communication, has touched its heights... The comms should reflect in the IMMI portal which would take the spam filters out of question and puts the minds at peace...


----------



## greenthumbs

dubaident said:


> hello all
> 
> i did my medicals on September 15 and the results were uploaded on 17th through e health as informed by the clinic .but still the requirement for health as shown in my account as "requested".How many days it will take for the results to be updated in my account?? is there any way I will be able to track your medical results??


 we did medicals in august and the case officer is assigned just today. so do we have to do again the pcc n medicals or we will just give the PCC asked by him


----------



## sumaya

Congratulations on your CO.. I'm still waiting for my CO-to-be to contact me.. 



greenthumbs said:


> newbie here applied in june and case officer assigned today:fingercrossed:


----------



## huubang

Can any kind soul provide the screenshot of how different it looks like in the IMMI account between a waiting status and grant status?


----------



## retake

Thanks everyone for all the support and sharing. Got my golden grant today. 

See ya Down Under!


----------



## sumaya

Greta News.. Congratulations.. 



retake said:


> Thanks everyone for all the support and sharing. Got my golden grant today.
> 
> See ya Down Under!


----------



## PBhaskar

*Visa Grant*

Hi All,

I have been following this forum for last many months and i feel my duty to update everyone about my grant.

I got grant today and below some of the Main timelines.

Visa Applied - 11 July 2014, 263111 code , 189 visa, 60 points
Direct Grant - 22 Sep.
Team 8 Adelaide
Visa is for myself, spouse and kid.
It was onshore application

Wish everyone in wait a speedy grant.

Cheers.


----------



## sumaya

Congratulations on your GRANT!!!! 



PBhaskar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this forum for last many months and i feel my duty to update everyone about my grant.
> 
> I got grant today and below some of the Main timelines.
> 
> Visa Applied - 11 July 2014, 263111 code , 189 visa, 60 points
> Direct Grant - 22 Sep.
> Team 8 Adelaide
> Visa is for myself, spouse and kid.
> It was onshore application
> 
> Wish everyone in wait a speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## PBhaskar

sumaya said:


> Congratulations on your GRANT!!!!


Thanks Sumaya


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

Called Adelaide team in the morning the lady on the other side told me that they have recieved my documents which were initially sent on 3rd of september and were asked to be resent. Sent the documents second time on 19th of september. Relieved that atleast they have my docs now. The lady also said that if need be they will contact if anymore documents are needed. As per their request all the docs have been furnished. Keeping my fingers crossed and congrats to all those who recieved their grants. 

Cheers
Dev


----------



## greenthumbs

dubaident said:


> hello all
> 
> i did my medicals on September 15 and the results were uploaded on 17th through e health as informed by the clinic .but still the requirement for health as shown in my account as "requested".How many days it will take for the results to be updated in my account?? is there any way I will be able to track your medical results??





sumaya said:


> Congratulations on your CO.. I'm still waiting for my CO-to-be to contact me..


Oh dear dont be sad! You will soon be assigned wit one nice case officer.:yo:


----------



## TheExpatriate

huubang said:


> Can any kind soul provide the screenshot of how different it looks like in the IMMI account between a waiting status and grant status?


Waiting Status : On the main page, application status is *In Progress*, if you click on the application to check the details, each applicant will have the *Processing *status next to their name



Grant Status : On the main page, application status is *Finalised*, if you click on the application to check the details, each applicant will have the *Granted* status next to their name


----------



## elamaran

This excel https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29 shows people applied in August got grant in September, in less than a month.


----------



## Waqarali20005

> Can any kind soul ?


@ expatriate, you are the kindest soul i have ever encountered.....


----------



## rajeshsoni82

Hi TheExpatriate and All,


While EOI , I was warned not NOT to select NO, for Spouse as future VISA applicant.

Due to liquidity issue , I still Edited my EOI and selected NO.

I have got invite, But I want to add them (I was confused what to do ) can I still apply for my wife's and daughters VISA in my same application ?

Please help.


----------



## sonu008

Hi All,
Not sure if this is the right place to discuss, seniors can suggest.
I applied for VISA on 07th Aug for category 189 - Me, wife & 4 year old kid.
All our medical was done on 08th Aug. System raised allert for me as they found some scars in my X-ray, i have now undergone Sputum test and awaiting results.
For some reason after a month or so, ui received an email from health department and they have asked my wife to undergo futrther tests - Apical Lordotic chest x-ray. I am surprised and would need some clarity around these questions:
1. I never recieved any email for CO allocation. There are no correspondance on the online application that would suggest a CO was allocated. So i am confused. Is there a way to find out if a CO has been allocated for me? so that i can contact them to find out more.
2. Why this additional tests after a month for my wife? The email that i received says your online application is updated as well, but when i check the status nothing has changed for my wife's medical. It still says medical for this applicant is complete an no further action required.
I am so confused now as dont have any contacts, no CO. How do i get more info?


----------



## radical

sonu008 said:


> Hi All,
> Not sure if this is the right place to discuss, seniors can suggest.
> I applied for VISA on 07th Aug for category 189 - Me, wife & 4 year old kid.
> All our medical was done on 08th Aug. System raised allert for me as they found some scars in my X-ray, i have now undergone Sputum test and awaiting results.
> For some reason after a month or so, ui received an email from health department and they have asked my wife to undergo futrther tests - Apical Lordotic chest x-ray. I am surprised and would need some clarity around these questions:
> 1. I never recieved any email for CO allocation. There are no correspondance on the online application that would suggest a CO was allocated. So i am confused. Is there a way to find out if a CO has been allocated for me? so that i can contact them to find out more.
> 2. Why this additional tests after a month for my wife? The email that i received says your online application is updated as well, but when i check the status nothing has changed for my wife's medical. It still says medical for this applicant is complete an no further action required.
> I am so confused now as dont have any contacts, no CO. How do i get more info?


Only the DIBP can answer your question. Try calling them on this number +617313670000


----------



## Vincentluf

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi TheExpatriate and All,
> 
> While EOI , I was warned not NOT to select NO, for Spouse as future VISA applicant.
> 
> Due to liquidity issue , I still Edited my EOI and selected NO.
> 
> I have got invite, But I want to add them (I was confused what to do ) can I still apply for my wife's and daughters VISA in my same application ?
> 
> Please help.


Yes you can. You have to fill the change of circumstance form when uploading your documents.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Waqarali20005 said:


> @ expatriate, you are the kindest soul i have ever encountered.....


LOOOOOL 

I have noticed your mood has been 10 times better since the grant 



rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi TheExpatriate and All,
> 
> 
> While EOI , I was warned not NOT to select NO, for Spouse as future VISA applicant.
> 
> Due to liquidity issue , I still Edited my EOI and selected NO.
> 
> I have got invite, But I want to add them (I was confused what to do ) can I still apply for my wife's and daughters VISA in my same application ?
> 
> Please help.


no issue, change it .... it doesn't affect points anyways


----------



## avirup_d82

Hi All,

I got an email from CO requesting 'Evidence of Character' for my wife and myself on 20th Sept. Brisbance Team 33. My US PCC is still pending, so I did not not upload our Indian PCCs yet as well. Waiting to submit all at once. Other document proofs/medicals are done and uploaded.

The request letter from CO say only 'Evidence of Character'. It did not mention National or other country name. Rather a generic request, I think. Should I upload Form 80 along with the PCCs. Or wait for CO to ask for it?


----------



## Waqarali20005

avirup_d82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an email from CO requesting 'Evidence of Character' for my wife and myself on 20th Sept. Brisbance Team 33. My US PCC is still pending, so I did not not upload our Indian PCCs yet as well. Waiting to submit all at once. Other document proofs/medicals are done and uploaded.
> 
> The request letter from CO say only 'Evidence of Character'. It did not mention National or other country name. Rather a generic request, I think. Should I upload Form 80 along with the PCCs. Or wait for CO to ask for it?


Form 80 and PCC both are evidence for charecter... so you should upload both


----------



## TheExpatriate

avirup_d82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an email from CO requesting 'Evidence of Character' for my wife and myself on 20th Sept. Brisbance Team 33. My US PCC is still pending, so I did not not upload our Indian PCCs yet as well. Waiting to submit all at once. Other document proofs/medicals are done and uploaded.
> 
> The request letter from CO say only 'Evidence of Character'. It did not mention National or other country name. Rather a generic request, I think. Should I upload Form 80 along with the PCCs. Or wait for CO to ask for it?


upload form 80 for both of you


----------



## Vasu G

avirup_d82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an email from CO requesting 'Evidence of Character' for my wife and myself on 20th Sept. Brisbance Team 33. My US PCC is still pending, so I did not not upload our Indian PCCs yet as well. Waiting to submit all at once. Other document proofs/medicals are done and uploaded.
> 
> The request letter from CO say only 'Evidence of Character'. It did not mention National or other country name. Rather a generic request, I think. Should I upload Form 80 along with the PCCs. Or wait for CO to ask for it?



I would recommend you to upload both of your PCC's and Primary applicant form 80.


----------



## vanilla87

mimo88 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good morning to you all. Hopefully I will have someone answer my query below.
> 
> I am hoping to make it to 60 points including SS for which I want to go for 190.
> Secondly, I am making it to 60 points adding my wife skills and want to go for 189.
> 
> My question is can I select both 190 & 189 in EOI ? If yes, which sub class should I expect and also selecting two sub class make any difference to State?
> 
> Thanks
> mimo88


Hi Mimo,

1. Which state will sponsor you? Are you sure you'll get a sponsorship? I heard Vic is very picky, NSW is very competitive and it's not easy to get WA to sponsor you as well. You have to be sure with this. Misleading information can cause your visa being rejected. 

2. Has your wife's skill been assessed as the same occupation (ANZSCO code) with yours? If not, then I'd suggest get the assessment done first. Dont risk it.

cheers


----------



## dextress

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Called Adelaide team in the morning the lady on the other side told me that they have recieved my documents which were initially sent on 3rd of september and were asked to be resent. Sent the documents second time on 19th of september. Relieved that atleast they have my docs now. The lady also said that if need be they will contact if anymore documents are needed. As per their request all the docs have been furnished. Keeping my fingers crossed and congrats to all those who recieved their grants.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


That makes 2 of us... I also have very similar timelines, CO team, profession and chain of interactions. 👍


----------



## elamaran

sonu008 said:


> Hi All,
> Not sure if this is the right place to discuss, seniors can suggest.
> I applied for VISA on 07th Aug for category 189 - Me, wife & 4 year old kid.
> All our medical was done on 08th Aug. System raised allert for me as they found some scars in my X-ray, i have now undergone Sputum test and awaiting results.
> For some reason after a month or so, ui received an email from health department and they have asked my wife to undergo futrther tests - Apical Lordotic chest x-ray. I am surprised and would need some clarity around these questions:
> 1. I never recieved any email for CO allocation. There are no correspondance on the online application that would suggest a CO was allocated. So i am confused. Is there a way to find out if a CO has been allocated for me? so that i can contact them to find out more.
> 2. Why this additional tests after a month for my wife? The email that i received says your online application is updated as well, but when i check the status nothing has changed for my wife's medical. It still says medical for this applicant is complete an no further action required.
> I am so confused now as dont have any contacts, no CO. How do i get more info?


After the hospital upload medical reports (even before CO is assigned) it is assessed by a separate team of DIBP medical panel if the reports has some issue and they may refer for additional tests.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sonu008 said:


> Hi All,
> Not sure if this is the right place to discuss, seniors can suggest.
> I applied for VISA on 07th Aug for category 189 - Me, wife & 4 year old kid.
> All our medical was done on 08th Aug. System raised allert for me as they found some scars in my X-ray, i have now undergone Sputum test and awaiting results.
> For some reason after a month or so, ui received an email from health department and they have asked my wife to undergo futrther tests - Apical Lordotic chest x-ray. I am surprised and would need some clarity around these questions:
> 1. I never recieved any email for CO allocation. There are no correspondance on the online application that would suggest a CO was allocated. So i am confused. Is there a way to find out if a CO has been allocated for me? so that i can contact them to find out more.
> 2. Why this additional tests after a month for my wife? The email that i received says your online application is updated as well, but when i check the status nothing has changed for my wife's medical. It still says medical for this applicant is complete an no further action required.
> I am so confused now as dont have any contacts, no CO. How do i get more info?


Please call the number suggest by radical, it surely works.

Btw, can i ask how much were you charged by the hospital for the 3 days sputum test?

I have to get a similar test done.


----------



## imagine

Hi Guys I am also waiting for CO/grant!!! technically My visa applying date is 1st Sep.. but I have completed the application on 31st Aug night!!! So kind off I am part of the August gang!!!   All the best everyone..


----------



## sonu008

cancerianlrules said:


> Please call the number suggest by radical, it surely works.
> 
> Btw, can i ask how much were you charged by the hospital for the 3 days sputum test?
> 
> I have to get a similar test done.


I got my Sputum test done in NHS UK. So no charges. 
Got my Chest x-ray from a private hispital here and it was a rip-off.


----------



## sadeed

*Previous countries of residence question on online application form*

Dear All,

Can anyone help on this, while updating online 189 Application form using the immi account I have come accross the following question which has confused me that whether the answer can be *NO* if one has made short trips of 15-30 days.

Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence

Secondly what payment options we have if the credit card does not allow the limit equivalent to the total visa payment. Can we use the visa debit card instead of the credit card.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Answer is NO. Short trips don't count as living.

Yes, you can use a debit card...I used a mastercard debit card.


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi .. 


My CO did send me From 1436 and credit card proforma for adding my child to my application.. and it is mentioned this cannot be actioned if not recieved before 5 working days.. after I resend him on updating it.. i didnot hear from CO yet on it.. and its nearing the timelines.. what would be better ... to call or to send a note.?

Tks,
Eva


----------



## maq_qatar

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi ..
> 
> My CO did send me From 1436 and credit card proforma for adding my child to my application.. and it is mentioned this cannot be actioned if not recieved before 5 working days.. after I resend him on updating it.. i didnot hear from CO yet on it.. and its nearing the timelines.. what would be better ... to call or to send a note.?
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Call would be better instead of sending email and waiting for reply.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Usha Abhilash

PBhaskar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following this forum for last many months and i feel my duty to update everyone about my grant.
> 
> I got grant today and below some of the Main timelines.
> 
> Visa Applied - 11 July 2014, 263111 code , 189 visa, 60 points
> Direct Grant - 22 Sep.
> Team 8 Adelaide
> Visa is for myself, spouse and kid.
> It was onshore application
> 
> Wish everyone in wait a speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats!!!


----------



## prodigy+

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi ..
> 
> 
> My CO did send me From 1436 and credit card proforma for adding my child to my application.. and it is mentioned this cannot be actioned if not recieved before 5 working days.. after I resend him on updating it.. i didnot hear from CO yet on it.. and its nearing the timelines.. what would be better ... to call or to send a note.?
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Hi 

Did CO send a separate credit card performance or was it part of the -1436 page 6.?


----------



## kingcantona7

Hi.for a couple of documents I submitted, I accidently put a space in the name of the document..
Should I resubmit those documents or will that be fine


----------



## kingcantona7

Hi friends.beed your suggestions
I have accidently put a space in naming 3 of the documents I have already submitted
Is that fine or should I resubmit those 3 documents again?


----------



## eva-aus1

did send a proforma sepery.. and by the way they did took payment today.. 

thanks.
Eva



prodigy+ said:


> Hi
> 
> Did CO send a separate credit card performance or was it part of the -1436 page 6.?


----------



## eva-aus1

*:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:With GRACE OF GOD .. GOT MY GRANT NOW !!!!!!*:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Thank you all for help and support.. @amit , Anand, Jimmy ,Venu, Ker2Aus.. are my close buddies in same boat .. thank you for being like a fly here.... and many more .. Shell , Expatriate , Espressooo THANKYOU!!!!. I am really grateful to you all and I will pay for it by being here  

Guys its my day..which god planned  :amen: I may faint for sometime.:yo::yo::yo:

Tks,
Eva


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi.for a couple of documents I submitted, I accidently put a space in the name of the document..
> Should I resubmit those documents or will that be fine


Can you share reference link where DIBP says spaces are not allowed in uploaded documents?


----------



## sevnik0202

eva-aus1 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:With GRACE OF GOD .. GOT MY GRANT NOW !!!!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all for help and support.. @amit , Anand, Jimmy ,Venu, Ker2Aus.. are my close buddies in same boat .. thank you for being like a fly here.... and many more .. Shell , Expatriate , Espressooo THANKYOU!!!!. I am really grateful to you all and I will pay for it by being here
> 
> Guys its my day..which god planned  :amen: I may faint for sometime.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Happy for u eva.... Congrats enjoy


----------



## 189

189 said:


> Can you share reference link where DIBP says spaces are not allowed in uploaded documents?


Got it
Attach documents to an online application

I guess it should be ok. the link says as follows

File naming tips

When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'. 
You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations ‘’ "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.


----------



## sevnik0202

I think I will have to wait for a day or two for the grant. But since I called them yesterday was hoping that might get it today. Don't knw wht to do the situation is killing me.


----------



## invisiblesoul

Hello Everyone! - Today is D-day .We have received our grant 
Im sort of a silent visitor to this forum and was losing hope as I could see people from June and July receiving their grants while we had applied in May.
We had to wait for a good 3 months and CO was allocated in August.We had submitted all the documents and did our meds and PCC after CO was assigned.
After a week got email from CO to provide spouse english functional proof though we had already submitted the certificates from college.
We submitted the proofs again and did not hear from the CO.Was worried that had to do the IELTS for spouse now ..and the 28 day period was up as well.

I do not remember the name of the person but it is through this forum that I got this number +61731367000. My husband who is the primary applicant called this number on friday and today we are doing the happy dance.
I would advise everyone reading this that if you have submitted all the docs and CO has already been allocated wait for about 2 weeks and call them up.Im sure it would speed up that final grant!!
All the best everyone.I do not know exact timelines as my spouse is primary applicant but will try to update the timelines as I remember it

261313 |189| IELTS: April 2013, L:9, R:9, W:8, S:7 | Nov 2013 Result: +ve EOI (60 Points): Dec 2013 | Invited March 2014 :| Visa lodged- 19th MAy | CO allocated : 19 August(Adelaide team 2 and 4)| Medicals : 24th August|PCC - 9th September|Grant 23rd September (now the real fun begins)


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi friends.beed your suggestions
> I have accidently put a space in naming 3 of the documents I have already submitted
> Is that fine or should I resubmit those 3 documents again?


More than half of my documents uploaded has spaces.

is there anybody face problem having spaces in uploaded documents?
Or otherwise anybody got grant in-spite having spaces in docs submitted.


----------



## anandc

eva-aus1 said:


> *:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:With GRACE OF GOD .. GOT MY GRANT NOW !!!!!!*:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for help and support.. @amit , Anand, Jimmy ,Venu, Ker2Aus.. are my close buddies in same boat .. thank you for being like a fly here.... and many more .. Shell , Expatriate , Espressooo THANKYOU!!!!. I am really grateful to you all and I will pay for it by being here
> 
> Guys its my day..which god planned  :amen: I may faint for sometime.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


That's coo! news.., do faint..and once you wake up, njoy... and plan ahead


----------



## venus9

*Congrats!*



eva-aus1 said:


> *:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:With GRACE OF GOD .. GOT MY GRANT NOW !!!!!!*:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for help and support.. @amit , Anand, Jimmy ,Venu, Ker2Aus.. are my close buddies in same boat .. thank you for being like a fly here.... and many more .. Shell , Expatriate , Espressooo THANKYOU!!!!. I am really grateful to you all and I will pay for it by being here
> 
> Guys its my day..which god planned  :amen: I may faint for sometime.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Hey Eva,


Really happy for you. You had a tough journey buddy!
All we could do was to be bystanders and pray for your speedy grant!

I must say you had a great CO to guide you through!
And you didn't disappoint with your grant mail either.. it was as expressive as we had expected it to be.

Enjoy your moment and all the best to you and your family

Cheers


----------



## greenthumbs

eva-aus1 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:With GRACE OF GOD .. GOT MY GRANT NOW !!!!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all for help and support.. @amit , Anand, Jimmy ,Venu, Ker2Aus.. are my close buddies in same boat .. thank you for being like a fly here.... and many more .. Shell , Expatriate , Espressooo THANKYOU!!!!. I am really grateful to you all and I will pay for it by being here
> 
> Guys its my day..which god planned  :amen: I may faint for sometime.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Vasu G

eace: Many Congratulations to eva and invisiblesoul !!! eace:

All the best for your future in Australia.


----------



## semaaustralia

eva-aus1 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:With GRACE OF GOD .. GOT MY GRANT NOW !!!!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all for help and support.. @amit , Anand, Jimmy ,Venu, Ker2Aus.. are my close buddies in same boat .. thank you for being like a fly here.... and many more .. Shell , Expatriate , Espressooo THANKYOU!!!!. I am really grateful to you all and I will pay for it by being here
> 
> Guys its my day..which god planned  :amen: I may faint for sometime.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Congrats Eva...You deserve it.


----------



## rahulkap1

kingcantona7 said:


> Hi.for a couple of documents I submitted, I accidently put a space in the name of the document..
> Should I resubmit those documents or will that be fine


Hi How these documents are showing in immi account, IS the Status showing "Received" or "Requested"?

If it is "Received", that means no issue. Just Relax. else you need to take some action, like upload again without spaces (if your limit of 50 documents is not reached).

Else wait for CO to contact you. Cheers


----------



## 189

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi How these documents are showing in immi account, IS the Status showing "Received" or "Requested"?
> 
> If it is "Received", that means no issue. Just Relax. else you need to take some action, like upload again without spaces (if your limit of 50 documents is not reached).
> 
> Else wait for CO to contact you. Cheers



yep its all "Received", time to chill op2:


----------



## rahulkap1

Hi Guys, Do we have any Facebook Account or Excel sheet to be in touch with each other after receiving Grant to network ourselves in Australia? How can we be in touch once we land in aussie.?


----------



## eva-aus1

Thank you Buddy! yes it was a tough journey. but taught so many things.. .. hope I can help others with my experience.. will write it out soon.. 

Yes ..I know that you guys will not expect me to declare my happiness in a very silent way.. I am meant to be like this here he he ... 

Tks,
Eva


venus9 said:


> Hey Eva,
> 
> 
> Really happy for you. You had a tough journey buddy!
> All we could do was to be bystanders and pray for your speedy grant!
> 
> I must say you had a great CO to guide you through!
> And you didn't disappoint with your grant mail either.. it was as expressive as we had expected it to be.
> 
> Enjoy your moment and all the best to you and your family
> 
> Cheers


----------



## eva-aus1

Thank you Anand .. waiting for yours..Sure you will get it soon!!!!

tks,
Eva


anandc said:


> That's coo! news.., do faint..and once you wake up, njoy... and plan ahead


----------



## eva-aus1

Thank you and all the best for you..!!

tks,
Eva


sevnik0202 said:


> Happy for u eva.... Congrats enjoy


----------



## Mike147

Congrats to all those who got grants today!!

Please remember to update visa tracker, it greatly helps the others with timelines and trends.


----------



## Vasu G

Mike147 said:


> Congrats to all those who got grants today!!
> 
> Please remember to update visa tracker, it greatly helps the others with timelines and trends.


Hey Mike,

I am unable to add myself. Can you please add me to this tracker. 

Thanks,
Vasu.


----------



## 189

invisiblesoul said:


> Hello Everyone! - Today is D-day .We have received our grant
> Im sort of a silent visitor to this forum and was losing hope as I could see people from June and July receiving their grants while we had applied in May.
> We had to wait for a good 3 months and CO was allocated in August.We had submitted all the documents and did our meds and PCC after CO was assigned.
> After a week got email from CO to provide spouse english functional proof though we had already submitted the certificates from college.
> We submitted the proofs again and did not hear from the CO.Was worried that had to do the IELTS for spouse now ..and the 28 day period was up as well.
> 
> I do not remember the name of the person but it is through this forum that I got this number +61731367000. My husband who is the primary applicant called this number on friday and today we are doing the happy dance.
> I would advise everyone reading this that if you have submitted all the docs and CO has already been allocated wait for about 2 weeks and call them up.Im sure it would speed up that final grant!!
> All the best everyone.I do not know exact timelines as my spouse is primary applicant but will try to update the timelines as I remember it
> 
> 261313 |189| IELTS: April 2013, L:9, R:9, W:8, S:7 | Nov 2013 Result: +ve EOI (60 Points): Dec 2013 | Invited March 2014 :| Visa lodged- 19th MAy | CO allocated : 19 August(Adelaide team 2 and 4)| Medicals : 24th August|PCC - 9th September|Grant 23rd September (now the real fun begins)





eva-aus1 said:


> Thank you Buddy! yes it was a tough journey. but taught so many things.. .. hope I can help others with my experience.. will write it out soon..
> 
> Yes ..I know that you guys will not expect me to declare my happiness in a very silent way.. I am meant to be like this here he he ...
> 
> Tks,
> Eva



Heartiest congratulations to both of you


----------



## Mike147

Vasu G said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> I am unable to add myself. Can you please add me to this tracker.
> 
> Thanks,
> Vasu.


Hi Vasu,

I was just about to add you but see you already on it.

Guys please don't change the sorting on the visa tracker. There is a sand box to play with.

I have to fix the sorting most mornings.


----------



## Vasu G

Mike147 said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> I was just about to add you but see you already on it.
> 
> Guys please don't change the sorting on the visa tracker. There is a sand box to play with.
> 
> I have to fix the sorting most mornings.



Yes Mike !!

Added myself. 

Thank you.


----------



## amitferns

eva-aus1 said:


> Thank you Buddy! yes it was a tough journey. but taught so many things.. .. hope I can help others with my experience.. will write it out soon..
> 
> Yes ..I know that you guys will not expect me to declare my happiness in a very silent way.. I am meant to be like this here he he ...
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Eva...eva....eva...I am so happy for you. I was waiting to hear from you. Party hard. Enjoy this moment. All the best for your future in Oz.


----------



## dextress

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi Guys, Do we have any Facebook Account or Excel sheet to be in touch with each other after receiving Grant to network ourselves in Australia? How can we be in touch once we land in aussie.?


+1
I also feel the need of something like that. It will be reallly helpful to start a new life in Oz.
To begin with I will find and update the tracker very soon.
Please share if someone has formed any other group for networking after visa grant.
Thanks


----------



## eva-aus1

Thank you...dear...!!!!!




semaaustralia said:


> Congrats Eva...You deserve it.


----------



## eva-aus1

Sure Amit.. Thank you so much for being one of the great friends here.. hope we all can meet one day 

tks,
Eva


amitferns said:


> Eva...eva....eva...I am so happy for you. I was waiting to hear from you. Party hard. Enjoy this moment. All the best for your future in Oz.


----------



## Francis Moore

Hello everyone does anybody know the best way to contact global health for someone who hasn't got a case officer yet.Email ID or direct phone number will be appreciated.Thanks!


----------



## mah

invisiblesoul said:


> Hello Everyone! - Today is D-day .We have received our grant
> Im sort of a silent visitor to this forum and was losing hope as I could see people from June and July receiving their grants while we had applied in May.
> We had to wait for a good 3 months and CO was allocated in August.We had submitted all the documents and did our meds and PCC after CO was assigned.
> After a week got email from CO to provide spouse english functional proof though we had already submitted the certificates from college.
> We submitted the proofs again and did not hear from the CO.Was worried that had to do the IELTS for spouse now ..and the 28 day period was up as well.
> 
> I do not remember the name of the person but it is through this forum that I got this number +61731367000. My husband who is the primary applicant called this number on friday and today we are doing the happy dance.
> I would advise everyone reading this that if you have submitted all the docs and CO has already been allocated wait for about 2 weeks and call them up.Im sure it would speed up that final grant!!
> All the best everyone.I do not know exact timelines as my spouse is primary applicant but will try to update the timelines as I remember it
> 
> 261313 |189| IELTS: April 2013, L:9, R:9, W:8, S:7 | Nov 2013 Result: +ve EOI (60 Points): Dec 2013 | Invited March 2014 :| Visa lodged- 19th MAy | CO allocated : 19 August(Adelaide team 2 and 4)| Medicals : 24th August|PCC - 9th September|Grant 23rd September (now the real fun begins)




Congrats dear


----------



## Waqarali20005

Francis Moore said:


> Hello everyone does anybody know the best way to contact global health for someone who hasn't got a case officer yet.Email ID or direct phone number will be appreciated.Thanks!


[email protected]


----------



## Francis Moore

Waqarali20005 said:


> [email protected]


Thank you Waqarali20005. Its just that I have written to this email in the past with no replies.


----------



## tomato_juice

invisiblesoul said:


> Hello Everyone! - Today is D-day .We have received our grant
> 
> 261313 |189| IELTS: April 2013, L:9, R:9, W:8, S:7 | Nov 2013 Result: +ve EOI (60 Points): Dec 2013 | Invited March 2014 :| Visa lodged- 19th MAy | CO allocated : 19 August(Adelaide team 2 and 4)| Medicals : 24th August|PCC - 9th September|Grant 23rd September (now the real fun begins)


My congratulations to another one May applicant.


----------



## samy25

Congrats eva... u have been so tensed , this made me think of u when ever i see any one granted from India (instead thinking of my grant   )

i am really so happy for u..

congrats once again.


----------



## samy25

btw when people say "hard time" for 3 or 4 months .. they should visit once the thread "immigration for Pakistanis"... see our patience..


----------



## eva-aus1

Thank you so much Samy.. I am really happy that I made so many friends here ..just because I am little edgy ;-) Hope you also get your grant soon .. Will keep you in prayers..

thks,
Eva



samy25 said:


> Congrats eva... u have been so tensed , this made me think of u when ever i see any one granted from India (instead thinking of my grant   )
> 
> i am really so happy for u..
> 
> congrats once again.


----------



## mikjc6

Hi Friends,

I got my invitation for 189 yesterday after a month of waiting....

I have most of the documents with me....namely my educational certificates and transcripts, IELTS transcript, positive skills assessment result from ICAA and current passport( to verify age)....which accumulates to 60 points...

Along with these documents I also have my Local PCC....

*Are these documents suffice for applying online?* or should I need to wait for overseas PCC and Medical test result or any other documents....

Currently waiting for an overseas police clearance...also making arrangements for medical test...

I would like to apply ASAP because the sooner the better...please advise

Thanks in advance cos this forum and its users already helped me by providing me with right information and confidence...


----------



## samy25

mikjc6 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my invitation for 189 yesterday after a month of waiting....
> 
> I have most of the documents with me....namely my educational certificates and transcripts, IELTS transcript, positive skills assessment result from ICAA and current passport( to verify age)....which accumulates to 60 points...
> 
> Along with these documents I also have my Local PCC....
> 
> *Are these documents suffice for applying online?* or should I need to wait for overseas PCC and Medical test result or any other documents....
> 
> Currently waiting for an overseas police clearance...also making arrangements for medical test...
> 
> I would like to apply ASAP because the sooner the better...please advise
> 
> Thanks in advance cos this forum and its users already helped me by providing me with right information and confidence...


Go apply immediately, rest of things you can provide later when in hand. this will make your visa lodge date earlier.


----------



## connectbimal

Hi friends,

I lodged 190 visa this afternoon. But didn't got any acknowledgement email. Neither bridging visa granted email. I couldn't see any links on respective applicants. Only I can see is "no next steps available". In secondary applicant, " no next steps has not determined yet". Even though I try to upload the document from attached button I can see only my name (main applicant name) in drop down list. Has anybody have this type of issues? If why is it like this?

Thanks.


----------



## sn00py

Hi guys, 

Can I just check if we are granted visa 189, we are make our first entry to Australia within one year timeframe right? 

Just want to check if on our first entry, do we have to fulfill the 2 out of 5 years stay in Australia straight away? Or can we make a first entry (to secure the visa) and enter again to fulfil the 2 consecutive years after awhile? And if the second option is doable, is there a timeframe we must enter Australia again? 

Also can I check if first home owners grants are applicable for PRs? 
Just to check, if I'm not wrong, there is AUD3,000 for resale properties and AUD 10,000 for new buildings.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## fly2shashi

connectbimal said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I lodged 190 visa this afternoon. But didn't got any acknowledgement email. Neither bridging visa granted email. I couldn't see any links on respective applicants. Only I can see is "no next steps available". In secondary applicant, " no next steps has not determined yet". Even though I try to upload the document from attached button I can see only my name (main applicant name) in drop down list. Has anybody have this type of issues? If why is it like this?
> 
> Thanks.


Not sure about the bridging visa but, I got an acknowledgement two days after I lodged my visa.


----------



## Ker2Aus

eva-aus1 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:With GRACE OF GOD .. GOT MY GRANT NOW !!!!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all for help and support.. @amit , Anand, Jimmy ,Venu, Ker2Aus.. are my close buddies in same boat .. thank you for being like a fly here.... and many more .. Shell , Expatriate , Espressooo THANKYOU!!!!. I am really grateful to you all and I will pay for it by being here
> 
> Guys its my day..which god planned  :amen: I may faint for sometime.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Really happy for you eva-aus1. Enjoy your day.


----------



## connectbimal

fly2shashi said:


> Not sure about the bridging visa but, I got an acknowledgement two days after I lodged my visa.


Thanks mate fly2shashi. May be I have to wait for two days as well. How about uploading documents? Is there a link in respective applicants?


----------



## janardhana.shamanna

Eva, Eva,

God bless you, very happy for you. You've been quite helpful for many. Wishing you the very best. Hope we cross roads. Take care and yes, party hard!:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## semaaustralia

Hello Guys,
Assuming my child's name is: A B C D
A = Surname , B = First name , C = Middle Name, D = other Name

On her Birth Certificate it is: A B D
On her Passport, it is: A B C
On Form 80, I stated all her names : A B C D

When I called DIBP, I was informed that an inconsistency with the name on the Birth Certificate and Passport is delaying our GRANT....Though the officer said DIBP does not need any further document from me for now....
Personally, I felt it shouldn't be an issue...since I mentioned all her names on my Form 80 and the mother's Form 80. But I just want to cross with you guys...what do you think?


----------



## Adrian29

hi Seniors, last week Wed (17th) i noticed that an error i had made on my wife's name on immi account was corrected. i had uploaded form1023 (correction of wrong information form) together wth my docs.
So, my qtn is does this mean a CO looked at my case?



_____________________
*263111 (190)*: *VIC SS Invitation* 10/06/14 :* eVisa* 29/07/14 : *PCC *12/08/14 : *Meds *22/08/14 : *CO* ? : *Grant* ?


----------



## ansalthered

please somebody help..i have send a mail containing CDR document to engineers australia.
australia post saying"unsuccessful delivery attempt.when i tracking the post, why?

what i would do?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

Just wanted to post an update on the 189 visa timelines. I helped two of my friends with their 189 Visa application. The timelines are below:

*Applicant 1: *
ACS Submitted: 30-03-2014, IELTS: 10-05-2014, ACS +ve: 24-05-2014, EOI: 30-05-2014, Invite: 09-06-2014, Visa Application: 30-06-2014, Medical: 16-07-2014, PCC: 21-07-2014, Direct Grant: 08-09-2014

*Applicant 2:*
Visa Application: 06-07-2014, Medical / PCC: 17-07-2014, Direct Grant: 18-09-2014

All the people who are eagerly waiting, Wish you guys all the best


----------



## rajeshsoni82

I have got INVITE

Can you please tell me basics for direct grant ?


----------



## semaaustralia

rajeshsoni82 said:


> I have got INVITE
> 
> Can you please tell me basics for direct grant ?


Basics of Direct Grant is:
FrontLoad ALL Required documents before CO is assigned. Including PCC and also do Medicals.

Cheers


----------



## eva-aus1

Hi ,

In my case , my name was ABC IN PASSPORT and in all certs i did not had middle name expanded.. i did gave a notary declaration saying it is same person with both the names.but in case of child it may not be required..if they need it they should ask .. you may take a notary certificate on different names and keep in case CO asks or can ask them.. if they need something similar?

Tks,
Eva


semaaustralia said:


> Hello Guys,
> Assuming my child's name is: A B C D
> A = Surname , B = First name , C = Middle Name, D = other Name
> 
> On her Birth Certificate it is: A B D
> On her Passport, it is: A B C
> On Form 80, I stated all her names : A B C D
> 
> When I called DIBP, I was informed that an inconsistency with the name on the Birth Certificate and Passport is delaying our GRANT....Though the officer said DIBP does not need any further document from me for now....
> Personally, I felt it shouldn't be an issue...since I mentioned all her names on my Form 80 and the mother's Form 80. But I just want to cross with you guys...what do you think?


----------



## BossLadyMo

semaaustralia said:


> Hello Guys,
> Assuming my child's name is: A B C D
> A = Surname , B = First name , C = Middle Name, D = other Name
> 
> On her Birth Certificate it is: A B D
> On her Passport, it is: A B C
> On Form 80, I stated all her names : A B C D
> 
> When I called DIBP, I was informed that an inconsistency with the name on the Birth Certificate and Passport is delaying our GRANT....Though the officer said DIBP does not need any further document from me for now....
> Personally, I felt it shouldn't be an issue...since I mentioned all her names on my Form 80 and the mother's Form 80. But I just want to cross with you guys...what do you think?



Well, I see why DIBP is being particular about it. Technically, a person with initials A, B. D can be totally different from a person with initials A, B.C. If you had some form of document which lists all the names, ABCD, and possibly with a picture, you could use that as supporting evidence.

It would have been less of a problem if it was just the order of names that is different e.g A, B.D and A, D. B.

A sworn affidavit from you, stating the discrepancies, will also do good
Maybe you should call them and ask for possible remedies or possible supporting documentation ypu can submit to defend your case.


----------



## semaaustralia

Thanks guys for all the suggestions.
Like I said earlier...the DIBP officer on the phone said they need nothing for now regarding it.
I personally felt it shouldn't be an issue since all her names were stated in the parents' Form 80 (Since a 3yr old is not required to complete form 80).
But I will give them some days and see if they want anything. It takes only a few hours to get a SD if they request.
Thanks again guys.
Cheers.


----------



## tomato_juice

Hi semaaustralia,

Now it's clear why your grant is being delayed. Unfortunately can't give you any word of advice as I've never came across with name related issue. Hope you'll overcome this minor problem soon.


----------



## tirik.ijrad

rajeshsoni82 said:


> I have got INVITE
> 
> Can you please tell me basics for direct grant ?


Congratulations....


----------



## kingcantona7

thanks rahulkap, 189 and vasu for your replies..

interestingly, all documents submitted so far are showing as received..i hope they do have received it...
would like to know the number of documents submitted by you guys..my total count is 20, so i can afford to resubmit those 3 again if required...


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> thanks rahulkap, 189 and vasu for your replies..
> 
> interestingly, all documents submitted so far are showing as received..i hope they do have received it...
> would like to know the number of documents submitted by you guys..my total count is 20, so i can afford to resubmit those 3 again if required...



My count was 35. I think we can submit upto 50.


----------



## semaaustralia

tomato_juice said:


> Hi semaaustralia,
> 
> Now it's clear why your grant is being delayed. Unfortunately can't give you any word of advice as I've never came across with name related issue. Hope you'll overcome this minor problem soon.


Thanks mate.
Any update on your end?
Have you confirmed that the Form 815 has been received?


----------



## kingcantona7

yes, its 50..
my count is 20 only and i am wondering if i have missed on something..did u submit indian pan card/license/aadhaar or something like that also?


----------



## tomato_juice

semaaustralia said:


> Thanks mate.
> Any update on your end?
> Have you confirmed that the Form 815 has been received?


Good question. The thing is that it is still REQUESTED in front of FORM 815 in immiaccount though my agent uploaded form 815 that very day I signed it (may be the next day). I'm not in panic because I remember you said once that one shouldn't pay great attention to statuses in immiaccount. So, unfortunately, not so many news from me for now.


----------



## TheExpatriate

tomato_juice said:


> Good question. The thing is that it is still REQUESTED in front of FORM 815 in immiaccount though my agent uploaded form 815 that very day I signed it (may be the next day). I'm not in panic because I remember you said once that one shouldn't pay great attention to statuses in immiaccount. So, unfortunately, not so many news from me for now.


ALL my documents were still REQUESTED even until my grant. It absolutely means nothing.


----------



## maq_qatar

eva-aus1 said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:With GRACE OF GOD .. GOT MY GRANT NOW !!!!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all for help and support.. @amit , Anand, Jimmy ,Venu, Ker2Aus.. are my close buddies in same boat .. thank you for being like a fly here.... and many more .. Shell , Expatriate , Espressooo THANKYOU!!!!. I am really grateful to you all and I will pay for it by being here
> 
> Guys its my day..which god planned  :amen: I may faint for sometime.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Many congrats to you

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mikjc6

Hi guys, 
I got the Invitation yesterday....going to apply within couple of days due to the credit card availability......anyways when I do apply for the application...
Do I need to fill up form 80 as well or should wait until asked for....
I do have all other documents that related to my points claim...

somebody in this forum suggested that if you upload everything in a go you might get a direct grant....so waiting for my overseas PCC and medical results...

A good friend in this forum also mentioned that if you apply now your lodge date will be earlier and your grant will be earlier too...


Should I just apply when the money is available or should I wait till all the documents are on hand?

Please Advise...


----------



## tomato_juice

TheExpatriate said:


> ALL my documents were still REQUESTED even until my grant. It absolutely means nothing.


Right. For this reason I don't pay any attention to these statuses now.


----------



## maq_qatar

tomato_juice said:


> Good question. The thing is that it is still REQUESTED in front of FORM 815 in immiaccount though my agent uploaded form 815 that very day I signed it (may be the next day). I'm not in panic because I remember you said once that one shouldn't pay great attention to statuses in immiaccount. So, unfortunately, not so many news from me for now.


Forget about online status of medical..you will keep searching answer for this till your grant. The only thing is this will keep you busy searching there and there.

I hope soon you will receive golden mail.
Good luck
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## AussiePR

eva-aus1 said:


> *:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:With GRACE OF GOD .. GOT MY GRANT NOW !!!!!!*:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for help and support.. @amit , Anand, Jimmy ,Venu, Ker2Aus.. are my close buddies in same boat .. thank you for being like a fly here.... and many more .. Shell , Expatriate , Espressooo THANKYOU!!!!. I am really grateful to you all and I will pay for it by being here
> 
> Guys its my day..which god planned  :amen: I may faint for sometime.:yo::yo::yo:
> 
> Tks,
> Eva


Congrats Eva!!! Your long wait finally comes to an end! 

Wish you all the very best for the future.


----------



## redgrape

mikjc6 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got the Invitation yesterday....going to apply within couple of days due to the credit card availability......anyways when I do apply for the application...
> Do I need to fill up form 80 as well or should wait until asked for....
> I do have all other documents that related to my points claim...
> 
> somebody in this forum suggested that if you upload everything in a go you might get a direct grant....so waiting for my overseas PCC and medical results...
> 
> A good friend in this forum also mentioned that if you apply now your lodge date will be earlier and your grant will be earlier too...
> 
> 
> Should I just apply when the money is available or should I wait till all the documents are on hand?
> 
> Please Advise...


Hi,
Payment is a required final step to actually/officially lodge the application, for now and to save time while waiting for credit card, you can fill up the application form and save your changes, later you can just pay and have it officially lodged... good luck


----------



## pattern

Our count is 35, but at least 10 of those are to proof our de-facto relationship.


----------



## netrav

Do we need to say yes for "National Identity card"??
Is it AADHAR CARD??


----------



## Nishbhar

kingcantona7 said:


> yes, its 50..
> my count is 20 only and i am wondering if i have missed on something..did u submit indian pan card/license/aadhaar or something like that also?


Actually the Document upload limit is 60.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

netrav said:


> Do we need to say yes for "National Identity card"??
> Is it AADHAR CARD??


National ID card (in INDIA) can be any of these 
1. Passport
2. Driving License
3. PAN card
4. Aadhaar Card

Yes for any of these.


----------



## mukul-saini

Hey urgent help....I still cant see my wifes grant in vevo but I can see mine....I am travelling on 26th....seniors pls help....will it cause an issue....my agent says its ok....just a technical glitch....


----------



## TheExpatriate

mukul-saini said:


> Hey urgent help....I still cant see my wifes grant in vevo but I can see mine....I am travelling on 26th....seniors pls help....will it cause an issue....my agent says its ok....just a technical glitch....


Try using HER grant number


----------



## GinjaNINJA

mukul-saini said:


> Hey urgent help....I still cant see my wifes grant in vevo but I can see mine....I am travelling on 26th....seniors pls help....will it cause an issue....my agent says its ok....just a technical glitch....


No big deal. Just take the grant letter with you. It ll have all details of you and your wife. Have fun down under.


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> yes, its 50..
> my count is 20 only and i am wondering if i have missed on something..did u submit indian pan card/license/aadhaar or something like that also?



Yes I did submit Pan card, driving licence ... moreover, I have to submit 3 employers documents...


----------



## kingcantona7

@pattern..10 for the relationship ?
We have only submitted the marriage certificate in English given by the city corporation with seal...is that sufficient?


----------



## kingcantona7

Ok..A few July applicants got their grant superfast


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> @pattern..10 for the relationship ?
> We have only submitted the marriage certificate in English given by the city corporation with seal...is that sufficient?



I think *pattern* is talking about a relationship before marriage.. So he had to submit as many proofs he can... 

In your case marriage certificate and spouse name on passport would suffice...


----------



## Haadka

Hey Guys, regarding this documents issue, I got 7 documents marked as "required" after uploading them.

Are you sure I have to re-upload? I think they are OK because they all appear under the Attachment section.


----------



## netrav

GinjaNINJA said:


> National ID card (in INDIA) can be any of these
> 1. Passport
> 2. Driving License
> 3. PAN card
> 4. Aadhaar Card
> 
> Yes for any of these.


Thanks a lot GajaNinja.. I will go with AADHAR CARD


----------



## Vasu G

Haadka said:


> Hey Guys, regarding this documents issue, I got 7 documents marked as "required" after uploading them.
> 
> Are you sure I have to re-upload? I think they are OK because they all appear under the Attachment section.


That is perfectly alright !!!

It will change to "Received" .... No need to upload again ..


----------



## deepeshneo007

Guys, 

Do you know of any thread that can help in finding accommodation/flatmates/room mates. I got my Visa this week and would love to connect with people flying to Sydney next year Feb-March time frame (date flexible).

Also do you guys suggest booking tickets this early? I was looking at flight fare compare sight and i don't see any benefit in booking more than a month in advance.

Guide me to the relevant thread,if any ! 

Thanks,
Deepesh


----------



## deepeshneo007

netrav said:


> Thanks a lot GajaNinja.. I will go with AADHAR CARD


Make sure your address, DOB and other details matches. AAdhar is known for making mistakes.


----------



## babajani

mikjc6 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got the Invitation yesterday....going to apply within couple of days due to the credit card availability......anyways when I do apply for the application...
> Do I need to fill up form 80 as well or should wait until asked for....
> I do have all other documents that related to my points claim...
> 
> somebody in this forum suggested that if you upload everything in a go you might get a direct grant....so waiting for my overseas PCC and medical results...
> 
> A good friend in this forum also mentioned that if you apply now your lodge date will be earlier and your grant will be earlier too...
> 
> 
> Should I just apply when the money is available or should I wait till all the documents are on hand?
> 
> Please Advise...


Hi Dear,

I will advise you to apply as soon as you have the money and the means. The day you pay your fee will be your lodgement date and you will get your CO allocated and for that matter "Grant" depending on your lodgement date. You will have atleast 45 days until your CO is allocated and you can upload your documents any time in between. 

So no need to waste time waiting for the documents. Just apply & pray.

Regards


----------



## radical

deepeshneo007 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do you know of any thread that can help in finding accommodation/flatmates/room mates. I got my Visa this week and would love to connect with people flying to Sydney next year Feb-March time frame (date flexible).
> 
> Also do you guys suggest booking tickets this early? I was looking at flight fare compare sight and i don't see any benefit in booking more than a month in advance.
> 
> Guide me to the relevant thread,if any !
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepesh


There are a few websites which offer these services but I warn you of scams.
The first thing you do is go through this link 
*Fake rental properties and shared accommodation listings* very important.


Share Accommodation Finders Since 1987 - Flatmate Finders (better than the other two)
www.flatmates.com.au
Free Local Classifieds Ads from all over Australia - Gumtree

About booking tickets, well it all depends on when are planning to travel. November to January 1st Week it is peak times. The fares will be skyrocketed. So, I advise you to travel somewhere during end of January through to October. There will be a difference of $400.

The cheapest flight bookings provider I have found is www.skyscanner.com.au I am not sure if they have indian version of it. Do have a look at it.

Cheers


----------



## Jaya.H

Hi,

I'm currently attaching documents for my Visa Processing (got the Visa application invite last month). Have few questions:
1. I'm currently not working. What should I fill in "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" I selected 'No'. Is that correct?

2. Form 80 and 1221 uploaded for myself and my husband. Do I need to do the same for my 2 year old kid too?

3. While attaching my Payslip document, I mistakenly selected 'Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of ' instead of 'Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of'. Though I have reattached the same document under the correct head. But there is no option to delete the wrong attachment/selection. Will it be an issue?

4. Only remaining now is Meds. I have generated the HAP id, but as I'm going out station for 2 weeks, planning to do it after I return. I hope its fine. 

5. In the 'My applications summary' screen there is a Submit button. When shall I click it. After Meds? Fyi, I have uploaded all docs, including pcc, form 80 & 1221. So no other docs remaining from my front unless CO asks for anything else.

Thanks.
Jaya


----------



## radical

Hi All,

I am in the process of renewing my passport which is set expire within few weeks (ONSHORE). Now, the issues is I have already lodged my visa application. So, I would like to go for tatkal process. Any ideas on what's the eligibility criteria for this? And what is the process for it? And how long does it take to get the renewed passport?

Please share your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## superm

mukul-saini said:


> Hey urgent help....I still cant see my wifes grant in vevo but I can see mine....I am travelling on 26th....seniors pls help....will it cause an issue....my agent says its ok....just a technical glitch....


Also try to have your agent reply to CO who sent grant mail that vEVO is not showing correct information; just in case the airport authorities check online details as well.
Similar thing happened with my parent's visitor visa and agent was able to get things sorted.


----------



## mohitk.mariner

Hello,

I am Marine engineer (ships engineer - occupation code 231212) and have got my skill assement done from AMSA.
Unfortunately they did not credit my marine engineering degree and gave me an equivalent of Advanced diploma AQTP thereby 
making me short of 5 points - i.e 55.
My ielts scores are 
IELTS SCORE - written 7 , speaking 8 , reading 8.5 , listening 8.5 thus it as selects 7 as the skill level! 

Now it seems I have 2 options either I take my Ielts again and get 8 in each section atleast or I apply for a state 
sponsorship under 190. 
I am looking at sydney in perticular hence should select NSW as in the state sponsorship.
But is that category still open or has it been shut?
Can you help me with the above situation?? 
And more over what other documents I need to submit before I get this nomination.. along with the expected time for the same.

your reply would be greatly appreciated... 
thanks 
Mohit Khanna


----------



## EasterEggs

Hi there, I'm aboard. Let's keep everyone posted


----------



## 189

pattern said:


> Our count is 35, but at least 10 of those are to proof our de-facto relationship.





kingcantona7 said:


> yes, its 50..
> my count is 20 only and i am wondering if i have missed on something..did u submit indian pan card/license/aadhaar or something like that also?





Vasu G said:


> My count was 35. I think we can submit upto 50.


Not sure how do you guys count total number of docs
but for me - Principal applicant 25+ docs
Dependent - 15+ docs

Total doc number also increases by number of past employers, English translation, number pay slip , tax docs etc

Well for me those has contributed to higher number.


----------



## 189

Haadka said:


> Hey Guys, regarding this documents issue, I got 7 documents marked as "required" after uploading them.
> 
> Are you sure I have to re-upload? I think they are OK because they all appear under the Attachment section.


it takes few days to change status from Required to Received.


----------



## bethel_pune

mohitk.mariner said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Marine engineer (ships engineer - occupation code 231212) and have got my skill assement done from AMSA.
> Unfortunately they did not credit my marine engineering degree and gave me an equivalent of Advanced diploma AQTP thereby
> making me short of 5 points - i.e 55.
> My ielts scores are
> IELTS SCORE - written 7 , speaking 8 , reading 8.5 , listening 8.5 thus it as selects 7 as the skill level!
> 
> Now it seems I have 2 options either I take my Ielts again and get 8 in each section atleast or I apply for a state
> sponsorship under 190.
> I am looking at sydney in perticular hence should select NSW as in the state sponsorship.
> But is that category still open or has it been shut?
> Can you help me with the above situation??
> And more over what other documents I need to submit before I get this nomination.. along with the expected time for the same.
> 
> your reply would be greatly appreciated...
> thanks
> Mohit Khanna


My Husband is a Marine Engineer, Could please advise which Institute you completed your Marine Engineering? Just for info.. I am the primary applicant and my husband has not got his skills assessed.. http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf
You can see that 190 is available. I am not sure of the process as I am a 189 applicant.


----------



## 189

mohitk.mariner said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Marine engineer (ships engineer - occupation code 231212) and have got my skill assement done from AMSA.
> Unfortunately they did not credit my marine engineering degree and gave me an equivalent of Advanced diploma AQTP thereby
> making me short of 5 points - i.e 55.
> My ielts scores are
> IELTS SCORE - written 7 , speaking 8 , reading 8.5 , listening 8.5 thus it as selects 7 as the skill level!
> 
> Now it seems I have 2 options either I take my Ielts again and get 8 in each section atleast or I apply for a state
> sponsorship under 190.
> I am looking at sydney in perticular hence should select NSW as in the state sponsorship.
> But is that category still open or has it been shut?
> Can you help me with the above situation??
> And more over what other documents I need to submit before I get this nomination.. along with the expected time for the same.
> 
> your reply would be greatly appreciated...
> thanks
> Mohit Khanna



Hi

In my opinion you should do both that register for IELTS and try to get 8 also apply for NSW 190 and check which one suits you best in time and other factors.

NSW SS opens once a quarter with fix quota, if i remember correctly in July 2014 it was full within few hours.

Next date is in Oct, read more info on their site and ensure your ANZCO is part of their SS
Home - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

There are lot of docs required to submit, including some payment all info is available on their site mention above. 

Additionally, note that each state has their own site where you can find info specific to SS.


----------



## mohitk.mariner

Did my engg. From Tolani maritime institute..
I am kind of worried cause of this 'shock' never expected to get 55 as people with lesser seatime have been assessed as 5+ years.. Its due to the continues sea service with a single company.. I guess!
And what about VIC.? How are things in terms of applying for state sponsorship..? 
Any ideas


----------



## rahulkap1

kingcantona7 said:


> thanks rahulkap, 189 and vasu for your replies..
> 
> interestingly, all documents submitted so far are showing as received..i hope they do have received it...
> would like to know the number of documents submitted by you guys..my total count is 20, so i can afford to resubmit those 3 again if required...



Hi My count is 19 only, even after uploading Form 80, 929 & 1023. I combined similar documents in one file with index stating what is available in file keeping size under 5 MB. I hope this is fine.
e.g. For Employer 1, I combined - ref Letter, Appointment, Promotion, Relieving, Service cert., Salary Slips, Form 16 & ITR for that Financial Year all together.

Salary Account Statement I put in separate attachment.

Please Confirm If it is OK? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasu G

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi My count is 19 only, even after uploading Form 80, 929 & 1023. I combined similar documents in one file with index stating what is available in file keeping size under 5 MB. I hope this is fine.
> e.g. For Employer 1, I combined - ref Letter, Appointment, Promotion, Relieving, Service cert., Salary Slips, Form 16 & ITR for that Financial Year all together.
> 
> Salary Account Statement I put in separate attachment.
> 
> Please Confirm If it is OK? :fingerscrossed:




Yes.. It looks pretty good.. I didn't combine these documents, so my count reached 35.


----------



## Paddy_cool

*Was just going thru visa tracker and found tht 2 guys frm August have received their Visas...

Is it real or these are fake entries?
*


----------



## rahulkap1

Thanks Vasu, I am going for Medicals on Saturday. You have already completed Medicals, Any Tips or Suggestions?


----------



## 189

Paddy_cool said:


> *Was just going thru visa tracker and found tht 2 guys frm August have received their Visas...
> 
> Is it real or these are fake entries?
> *


surprise, surprise it doesn't sounds real due to following reasons

1. One of the Aug guy called DIBP few days back and CO was not allocated
2. There are no grant info for Aug guys in any other threads including The Aug gang threadhttp://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/526857-189-visa-august-gang-21.html
3. 
3. the above mention Aug thread shows all are at same stage i.e. Waiting


----------



## rahulkap1

dextress said:


> +1
> I also feel the need of something like that. It will be reallly helpful to start a new life in Oz.
> To begin with I will find and update the tracker very soon.
> Please share if someone has formed any other group for networking after visa grant.
> Thanks


Hi Dextress,nobody responded, shall we make account ourselves? Because there is still a lot is required once Grant is received. Like Job search, Accomodation, bla bla...
What say?


----------



## ask2

How is the visa tracker managed ? Is the data in it valid ?


----------



## ask2

Will the August gang start hearing some good news from next week or so ?


----------



## Melbound

Hello guys,

I had not showed one of my employments in EOI. But I decided to share that detail while lodging the eVisa application and indicated the following in that form: FROM Dec-07 TO Dec-08 // ABC Company // IT Services // Programmer Analyst - Internship Program - PL/SQL developer - (Not included in EOI since it was unpaid Internship Program and hence may be considered part of my Master's Program - see Master's transcript) // Programmer Analyst - Internship Program.

I also mentioned another employment though not a skilled work since the form says include all employments since birth, whether it be paid/unpaid:

FROM Aug-2006 TO Feb-2007 // Worked as a temporary student worker at the University for various departments (Though I am not sure about the start and end dates)

Hope the CO will not raise any questions due to discrepancy b/w EOI details and the immi online form and form 80 and form 1221. Kindly advice


----------



## bdapplicant

DIBP is flooded with calls and currently they are reluctant to get details into your application. I called today. They are reluctant to know my TRN and look into the case specifically, rather they tend to give general answer- like when i asked my application is delaying, she replied 75% application processed within the declared timeline 3 months; and rest applications may need additional time since very case is unique.


----------



## Vasu G

rahulkap1 said:


> Thanks Vasu, I am going for Medicals on Saturday. You have already completed Medicals, Any Tips or Suggestions?



As it is Saturday.. we can expect lot of people, so go early ( by 8 am  ) and can complete all your tests quickly. Don't forget to take emedical copy, passport (along with copy) and photos. 
One more thing I would suggest is "make sure they write your hospital number properly on your urine sample bottle"   , because they would write manually. 

Some of my friends suggested me to go on a weekday, So I went on Monday and completed all my tests in 1 hour. 

Let me know if you have any questions...


----------



## jumpingkangaroo

ask2 said:


> How is the visa tracker managed ? Is the data in it valid ?


Suddenly the anzsco code for applicants dissapears .... Then .... Some ..(one I guess) from august 189 has received a grant ... Seems little off I guess .... Good part is the June and July application status being updated ....


----------



## jumpingkangaroo

Vasu G said:


> As it is Saturday.. go early ( by 8 am  ) So that you can complete all your tests quickly. Don't forget to take emedical copy, passport (along with copy) and photos.
> One more thing I would suggest is "make sure they write your hospital number properly on your urine sample bottle"   , because they would write manually.
> 
> Some of my friends suggested me to go on a weekday, So I went on Monday and completed all my tests in 1 hour.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions...


They click photos realtime and its attached online ... Do carry passport copies


----------



## Vasu G

ask2 said:


> Will the August gang start hearing some good news from next week or so ?




Would love to.. But, I guess it would take atleast 2-3 weeks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ask2

I guess August gang might hear soon from starting October .... Fingers Crossed...

Anybody from August gang filled form 80 / form 1221 ?

Have you mentioned details about Parents and Sibling who are not migrating with you currently ?


----------



## ask2

jumpingkangaroo said:


> Suddenly the anzsco code for applicants dissapears .... Then .... Some ..(one I guess) from august 189 has received a grant ... Seems little off I guess .... Good part is the June and July application status being updated ....


Agree ! I guess people have started putting in wrong info ? Coz it shows August applicants with a visa grant !!!! it is true ?:wof:


----------



## 189

ask2 said:


> I guess August gang might hear soon from starting October .... Fingers Crossed...
> 
> Anybody from August gang filled form 80 / form 1221 ?
> 
> Have you mentioned details about Parents and Sibling who are not migrating with you currently ?


if you have time good to front load Form 80, it is time consuming task anyways.


----------



## Gigio

Paddy_cool said:


> *Was just going thru visa tracker and found tht 2 guys frm August have received their Visas...
> 
> Is it real or these are fake entries?
> *


Furthermore, yesterday and today (for the moment) not even a July grant!


----------



## Shixmo

Received grant today after almost 21 months!!! Patience does pay.
All the best to others waiting.


----------



## msdaus

Shixmo said:


> Received grant today after almost 21 months!!! Patience does pay.
> All the best to others waiting.


OMG!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## jamuu04

Shixmo said:


> Received grant today after almost 21 months!!! Patience does pay.
> All the best to others waiting.


WOW! Congrats Mate! Do you mind sharing why your visa grant took 21 months to finalise?


----------



## Shixmo

Thank you all.
Security checks took a long time though I think they started looking at my case in December 2013.


----------



## jamuu04

Shixmo said:


> Thank you all.
> Security checks took a long time though I think they started looking at my case in December 2013.


Kudos to you my friend. Your have awesome patience.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Melbound said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I had not showed one of my employments in EOI. But I decided to share that detail while lodging the eVisa application and indicated the following in that form: FROM Dec-07 TO Dec-08 // ABC Company // IT Services // Programmer Analyst - Internship Program - PL/SQL developer - (Not included in EOI since it was unpaid Internship Program and hence may be considered part of my Master's Program - see Master's transcript) // Programmer Analyst - Internship Program.
> 
> I also mentioned another employment though not a skilled work since the form says include all employments since birth, whether it be paid/unpaid:
> 
> FROM Aug-2006 TO Feb-2007 // Worked as a temporary student worker at the University for various departments (Though I am not sure about the start and end dates)
> 
> Hope the CO will not raise any questions due to discrepancy b/w EOI details and the immi online form and form 80 and form 1221. Kindly advice


CO will ask questions only for the employment that you claiming points for and that too if they think they need additional evidence for the claimed employment

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## weinoz

TheExpatriate said:


> have you been living together? can you prove it by any document? have you had any photos in vacations? family photos ?? any flights/trips together? stamps to prove it/flight tickets/hotel reservations? joint bank account? wedding photos? etc.


Thank you for the response TheExpatriate.
Much appreciated.

I have provided bank transacations, email and voip call transaction scripts, photos from wedding attended and evidence of stay in one of the hotels in 2013.

I provided all this information to my case officer via reply to the mail I have received from GSM Allocated on Sep 15th 2014.

I have 2 questions. Please suggest.

1. How long we should wait for CO to get back to us?
2. Do you suggest I also upload the documents in the Immiaccount portal rather than email correspondence.

Feeling very tired of this wait.


----------



## Punj23

Hi All,

I got invite today.
I would like to thank everyone on this thread for the help.

Before applying for VISA, i have few doubts which i would like to clarify before submitting my visa application.

1 . My nationality is Indian but currently i am in Netherlands from 2 months. Do i need to get PCC from both Indian and Netherland adminstration?

2. How can i get indian PCC in netherland itself(I dont want to go to india just for the sake of PCC)?

3. After getting the PR, what is time frame within which i need to travel to Australia ? If there is a time frame, Is it possible that i visit australia once(for a week) in the time frame and then come back?

I would appreciate if someone coud help me on above queries.

Regards,
Punj23


----------



## radical

Punj23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got invite today.
> I would like to thank everyone on this thread for the help.
> 
> Before applying for VISA, i have few doubts which i would like to clarify before submitting my visa application.
> 
> 1 . My nationality is Indian but currently i am in Netherlands from 2 months. Do i need to get PCC from both Indian and Netherland adminstration?
> 
> 2. How can i get indian PCC in netherland itself(I dont want to go to india just for the sake of PCC)?
> 
> 3. After getting the PR, what is time frame within which i need to travel to Australia ? If there is a time frame, Is it possible that i visit australia once(for a week) in the time frame and then come back?
> 
> I would appreciate if someone coud help me on above queries.
> 
> Regards,
> Punj23


1. You only need to provide PCC if you have lived there for 12 months or more.
2. Go to Indian embassy website for Netherland. Basically, you apply for Indian PCC from Indian Embassy in the country you are living in.
3. You will be provided with initial Entry Date at the time of grant. However, I am not sure about how long you have to stay to validate your PR Visa.


----------



## radical

radical said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of renewing my passport which is set expire within few weeks (ONSHORE). Now, the issues is I have already lodged my visa application. So, I would like to go for tatkal process. Any ideas on what's the eligibility criteria for this? And what is the process for it? And how long does it take to get the renewed passport?
> 
> Please share your experiences. Thanks.


Anyone????


----------



## fly2shashi

radical said:


> Anyone????


Usually the passport should have at least 6 months validity when the visa is granted. So, the chances are that CO will ask you to submit new passport details using Form 929 before granting the visa.

Since you mentioned you are at onshore, not sure if you can apply for Tatkal since you would be submitting your application at the embassy. In my case, to renew my daughter's passport, embassy in Edinburgh said there is no option for Tatkal, though I received the passport within 15 days (no police verification for child).

The best suggestion would be to call up the embassy and ask how you can proceed ahead. Hope this helps.

SS


----------



## bigdaddy

anishkumar03 said:


> Victoria will not accept new applications from Octobers onwards for software occupations
> 
> Advance notice of temporary closure in skilled applications for ICT occupations - Live in Victoria


ah... finally the expected as happened as expected... for long the job market analyst have been making loud voice against the influx of immigrants against what is needed and i guess finally it has been heard by the labor ministry.... there wasn't any consideration of new people ( citizens) entering the job market from college/universities in the current yearly labor demand numbers and it was hurting the economy badly and it was a double side sword - Foreigners/Immigrants earning and spending/saving in home country, there by no driving consumer expenditure and unemployment rate is consuming national benefits without contribution... 

RBA Governor stevens has been quoting surplus labor as one of the reasons for high umemployment as a broken record for last few months.

While In no way, I am discouraging or sending negative vibes but my view is that this was an expected move and will spread across all states in slow phase...


----------



## BossLadyMo

I don't think it is because of that. They are overhauled by too many ICT occupations applications...hence the need to temporary close it to enable them catch up with the backlog. It says they will resume in January.

It has nothing to do with demand for labour.


----------



## Jaya.H

Any Valuable Inputs ??


----------



## Jaya.H

Jaya.H said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently attaching documents for my Visa Processing (got the Visa application invite last month). Have few questions:
> 1. I'm currently not working. What should I fill in "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" I selected 'No'. Is that correct?
> 
> 2. Form 80 and 1221 uploaded for myself and my husband. Do I need to do the same for my 2 year old kid too?
> 
> 3. While attaching my Payslip document, I mistakenly selected 'Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of ' instead of 'Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of'. Though I have reattached the same document under the correct head. But there is no option to delete the wrong attachment/selection. Will it be an issue?
> 
> 4. Only remaining now is Meds. I have generated the HAP id, but as I'm going out station for 2 weeks, planning to do it after I return. I hope its fine.
> 
> 5. In the 'My applications summary' screen there is a Submit button. When shall I click it. After Meds? Fyi, I have uploaded all docs, including pcc, form 80 & 1221. So no other docs remaining from my front unless CO asks for anything else.
> 
> Thanks.
> Jaya




Any Valuable Inputs??


----------



## bigdaddy

BossLadyMo said:


> I don't think it is because of that. They are overhauled by too many ICT occupations applications...hence the need to temporary close it to enable them catch up with the backlog. It says they will resume in January.
> 
> It has nothing to do with demand for labour.


I hope it stays that way mate (resume in January).....there has been proposal by the labor ministry to loosen up rules for 457 visa as well to facilitate companies to meet their labor requirements..... read them in context as well for a bigger picture if you know what i mean...


----------



## Danav_Singh

BossLadyMo said:


> I don't think it is because of that. They are overhauled by too many ICT occupations applications...hence the need to temporary close it to enable them catch up with the backlog. It says they will resume in January.
> 
> It has nothing to do with demand for labour.


I agree with bigdaddy. this is because of demand for labour. Locals are questioning govt policy of immigration as unemployment is high! there is no shortage of workforce infact supply is more than demand. pressure is building up on govt and mind you election is due in Victoria later this year! govt wont take any chance.....


----------



## enzee

Jaya.H said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently attaching documents for my Visa Processing (got the Visa application invite last month). Have few questions:
> 1. I'm currently not working. What should I fill in "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" I selected 'No'. Is that correct?
> 
> 2. Form 80 and 1221 uploaded for myself and my husband. Do I need to do the same for my 2 year old kid too?
> 
> 3. While attaching my Payslip document, I mistakenly selected 'Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of ' instead of 'Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of'. Though I have reattached the same document under the correct head. But there is no option to delete the wrong attachment/selection. Will it be an issue?
> 
> 4. Only remaining now is Meds. I have generated the HAP id, but as I'm going out station for 2 weeks, planning to do it after I return. I hope its fine.
> 
> 5. In the 'My applications summary' screen there is a Submit button. When shall I click it. After Meds? Fyi, I have uploaded all docs, including pcc, form 80 & 1221. So no other docs remaining from my front unless CO asks for anything else.
> 
> Thanks.
> Jaya


1, You should select YES if you have worked in the same occupation in last few months (My opinion you can double check with other members of the forum)

2, Form 80 & 1221 are only for applicants 18 years of age or above.. therefore you don't have to do it for your kid

3, The CO is wise enough to understand its a mistake, still if you want to clarify it more you can make a document stating this as mistake and upload it (possible name of file could be Work Experience clarification/correction - This is my opinion and you can check with other members as well)

4, Meds are according to your will, some ppl like to do it even before CO is assigned and some prefer doing it after CO is assigned. If you have not done it CO will ask you to do it so do not worry about it.

5, you can submit it now and pay the Fee. The date you will pay fee will be your visa lodging date. (My opinion - you should do it ASAP and you will still have atleast 28 days to upload docs after Lodging your visa)

I hope this helps.

Good luck!


----------



## kingcantona7

the docs uploaded by me are as below: please suggest if im missing something..
Points claimed are 30 for age, 15 for b.tech, 10 for ielts and 5 for experience..

Primary Applicant:-
1.Bank Statement- Company 1
2. Bank Statement- Company 2
3. Form 80
4. PCC
5. Proof of employment- Company 1( offer letter + salary slips( for period points claimed) + service certificate + statutory declaration( same as acs) )
6. Proof of employment- Company 2( offer letter + all salary slips + service letter + statutory declaration(revised dates)
7. Birth Certificate
8. Passport ( as travel document)
9. School Certificate( 10th and 12 th - both marksheet and pass certificate)
10. ACS result
11. IELTS score card
12. Additional salary slip for last month for company1 ( received it later from HR, so submitted alone)
13. B.tech degree certificate( same as acs- semester wise mark transcripts + degree certificate)
14. passport again as additional date of birth proof

Secondary Applicant( no points claimed):

15. PCC
16. passport( as date of birth proof)
17. Form 80
18. IELTS score card
19. Passport as travel document
20. Marriage certificate

Please help me know if something is missing


----------



## bins2013

Hi,

Somewhere in this forum, i read that the name of the files we upload should not contain any space. I didn't know this and almost all files I uploaded have space in the name. Will this be an issue? Have anyone come across file naming issue?


----------



## salf

I also got the grant today after so many days of waiting - almost a year.


----------



## dextress

Danav_Singh said:


> I agree with bigdaddy. this is because of demand for labour. Locals are questioning govt policy of immigration as unemployment is high! there is no shortage of workforce infact supply is more than demand. pressure is building up on govt and mind you election is due in Victoria later this year! govt wont take any chance.....


could be... but the notice clearly says "This temporary closure will allow us to process all outstanding applications and to reduce the risk of delay for future applicants. 
".
I am interested in knowing the the source of your information that this notice is on the back of labor demand and unemployment situation, because my profession is in the list.


----------



## semaaustralia

salf said:


> I also got the grant today after so many days of waiting - almost a year.


Didnt know Kenyans too were taken through External Security Checks....It isnt common on this Forum. But well, there are a lot going on even outside of expatforum.


----------



## Danav_Singh

dextress said:


> could be... but the notice clearly says "This temporary closure will allow us to process all outstanding applications and to reduce the risk of delay for future applicants.
> ".
> I am interested in knowing the the source of your information that this notice is on the back of labor demand and unemployment situation, because my profession is in the list.


They processed many more application over the years. they will obviously can't say that because of economic downturn we are closing down. they have to come up with some kind of excuse.


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> the docs uploaded by me are as below: please suggest if im missing something..
> Points claimed are 30 for age, 15 for b.tech, 10 for ielts and 5 for experience..
> 
> Primary Applicant:-
> 1.Bank Statement- Company 1
> 2. Bank Statement- Company 2
> 3. Form 80
> 4. PCC
> 5. Proof of employment- Company 1( offer letter + salary slips( for period points claimed) + service certificate + statutory declaration( same as acs) )
> 6. Proof of employment- Company 2( offer letter + all salary slips + service letter + statutory declaration(revised dates)
> 7. Birth Certificate
> 8. Passport ( as travel document)
> 9. School Certificate( 10th and 12 th - both marksheet and pass certificate)
> 10. ACS result
> 11. IELTS score card
> 12. Additional salary slip for last month for company1 ( received it later from HR, so submitted alone)
> 13. B.tech degree certificate( same as acs- semester wise mark transcripts + degree certificate)
> 14. passport again as additional date of birth proof
> 
> Secondary Applicant( no points claimed):
> 
> 15. PCC
> 16. passport( as date of birth proof)
> 17. Form 80
> 18. IELTS score card
> 19. Passport as travel document
> 20. Marriage certificate
> 
> Please help me know if something is missing



Looks pretty good to me !!!

How about tax documents like form-16, ITR-V ? It would be good if you upload them. Not mandatory though, just thought you were missing them, you know just in case if case officer asks and you can even expect your grant early, you know what I am telling ...


----------



## imranhassan852

Dear Senior members.

I have some queries as below. your guidance is requested plz.

On 29-Oct-14 it will be exactly 01 year for my 189 application. My meds are already done and Police clearance also submitted. hopefully decision is also not so far. At the same time, my 12 months in KSA will also be completed on 30-Oct-14.

1- Will I need to submit new Police Clearance certificate from KSA on completion of 12 months here or it will depend on CO?

2- If I submit new Police Clearance Certificate (Say new one is submitted on 01-Dec-2014), what will be the "First Entry Date"? Will it be 30-Nov-15 or it will be with reference to my first submission of PCC/Meds.

3- I applied with family. First Entry is mandatory for all family members to validate visa or is it enough if only myself first go to OZ?

your responses will be appreciated.


----------



## karnavidyut

My responses are inline below in blue colour...



imranhassan852 said:


> Dear Senior members.
> 
> I have some queries as below. your guidance is requested plz.
> 
> On 29-Oct-14 it will be exactly 01 year for my 189 application. My meds are already done and Police clearance also submitted. hopefully decision is also not so far. At the same time, my 12 months in KSA will also be completed on 30-Oct-14.
> 
> 1- Will I need to submit new Police Clearance certificate from KSA on completion of 12 months here or it will depend on CO?
> 
> Yes will depend on CO. If i were you I wouldnt apply for it till they ask for it.
> 
> 2- If I submit new Police Clearance Certificate (Say new one is submitted on 01-Dec-2014), what will be the "First Entry Date"? Will it be 30-Nov-15 or it will be with reference to my first submission of PCC/Meds.
> 
> Yes unfortunately they take the earliest of the dates of Meds and PCC so you may have a very short time to make your first entry! Be prepared for it[
> 
> 3- I applied with family. First Entry is mandatory for all family members to validate visa or is it enough if only myself first go to OZ?
> 
> Each of your family members has to make an entry to validate their visas. So only you travelling will not automatically validate it for your family.
> 
> your responses will be appreciated.


----------



## karnavidyut

dextress said:


> could be... but the notice clearly says "This temporary closure will allow us to process all outstanding applications and to reduce the risk of delay for future applicants.
> ".
> I am interested in knowing the the source of your information that this notice is on the back of labor demand and unemployment situation, because my profession is in the list.


In the year 2014 I have been lucky to have worked in 3 countries.......UK, India and Australia....To be very honest, I found the job market situation to be similar at all places. It totally depends on your skill sets and the demand for it in your "target city". 
I would like to highlight two things
1) In my opinion there can be no general universally applicable answer to whether the job situation is good or bad for everyone.....i.e. We have to look at it from our own perspective and figure out how good/bad/neutral it really is for ourselves.
2) We also need to understand that post 2008 the economics of the world has undergone an irreversible change and we need to accept this as the new norm and adapt ourselves to it. 
No point worrying about what cannot be changed....rather put that effort planning what can be changed. Like acquiring new skills, getting industry recognised certifications for your skills or being prepared with a back up strategy etc. 

And last but not the least, cheer up and be happy for all the good that you have at present


----------



## amit27

Hi all,
I just wanted a small help from you all. I have lodged my application and waiting for co to be allocated. Today I just saw in my immi account a new section admin form documents but nothing is listed under that. Has anybody else seen this.

Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


----------



## evolla

amit27 said:


> Hi all,
> I just wanted a small help from you all. I have lodged my application and waiting for co to be allocated. Today I just saw in my immi account a new section admin form documents but nothing is listed under that. Has anybody else seen this.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


Hi, in my case case - all the while it has been there. Nothing to worry if there is nothing shown in there.
Cool, we have the same lodgement date. All the best!


----------



## amit27

evolla said:


> Hi, in my case case - all the while it has been there. Nothing to worry if there is nothing shown in there.
> Cool, we have the same lodgement date. All the best!


Ok thank you so much for that. That's great we May have to wait for some more time. All the best to you too 

Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


----------



## Shells2012

This has been a quiet week....hoping to see lot of grants pouring in next week


----------



## Zabeen

Vasu G said:


> Looks pretty good to me !!!
> 
> How about tax documents like form-16, ITR-V ? It would be good if you upload them. Not mandatory though, just thought you were missing them, you know just in case if case officer asks and you can even expect your grant early, you know what I am telling ...


Hi,

What is statuatory declaration?


----------



## Nishbhar

*Granted!!*

Hi All,
Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant. :whoo::lalala::cheer2::cheer2:

I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum. 

All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


----------



## Nishbhar

*Granted!!*

Hi All,
Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.

I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.

All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant. :whoo::lalala::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


Congrats ... !


----------



## 189

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant. :whoo::lalala::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


Happy for you Nishbhar, good wishes ahead.


----------



## 189

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


Heartiest congratulations Bro, very happy for you.


----------



## 189

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is statuatory declaration?


In the event you do not get relevant document you can use statutory declaration. Typically used for employment confirmation where one do not get prescribed format letter from employer or company is closed down etc.

Then you can use statutory declaration, get it signed by colleague(or Senior) in front of Notary.


----------



## huubang

*ACS Result Interpretion*

Guys, I need your opinion on this.

I have just been informed by the CO that I do not qualify for 3 years overseas experience. I was shocked as my friend who has the same experience as me already got a grant.

My ACS Result:

The following employment after May 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 04/10 - 04/11 (1 yrs 0 mths)
Position: .NET Developer
Employer: Company Name
Country: Singapore

Dates: 05/11 - 05/13 (2 yrs 1 mths)
Position: Senior Programmer
Employer: Same Company Name
Country: Singapore

While my friend result is:

The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 09/10 - 10/13 (3 yrs 1 mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer: Company Name
Country: Singapore

I applied for ACS in Sep 2013 while my friend applied in late Dec 2013. We both declare 3 years as oversea experience and she got grant and I got this letter!!!


----------



## dextress

salf said:


> I also got the grant today after so many days of waiting - almost a year.


Many Congrats! All the best for your future Oz endeavors .


----------



## vanilla87

mohitk.mariner said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Marine engineer (ships engineer - occupation code 231212) and have got my skill assement done from AMSA.
> Unfortunately they did not credit my marine engineering degree and gave me an equivalent of Advanced diploma AQTP thereby
> making me short of 5 points - i.e 55.
> My ielts scores are
> IELTS SCORE - written 7 , speaking 8 , reading 8.5 , listening 8.5 thus it as selects 7 as the skill level!
> 
> Now it seems I have 2 options either I take my Ielts again and get 8 in each section atleast or I apply for a state
> sponsorship under 190.
> I am looking at sydney in perticular hence should select NSW as in the state sponsorship.
> But is that category still open or has it been shut?
> Can you help me with the above situation??
> And more over what other documents I need to submit before I get this nomination.. along with the expected time for the same.
> 
> your reply would be greatly appreciated...
> thanks
> Mohit Khanna


Hi Mohit, 

1. I dont think NSW is sponsoring Marine Engineer. Check that here 

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf

2. I was also in the same boat with you (55 points), hence I did the NAATI (translator) test. I passed the English - Indonesian translator test, hence I could claim 5 points, which brought me to 60 points. It took 3 months to complete the NAATI process but it's worth it. So I would suggest you to try doing it. 

Good luck and just PM me if you have any question regarding NAATI.


----------



## vanilla87

huubang said:


> Guys, I need your opinion on this.
> 
> I have just been informed by the CO that I do not qualify for 3 years overseas experience. I was shocked as my friend who has the same experience as me already got a grant.
> 
> My ACS Result:
> 
> The following employment after May 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/10 - 04/11 (1 yrs 0 mths)
> Position: .NET Developer
> Employer: Company Name
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 05/11 - 05/13 (2 yrs 1 mths)
> Position: Senior Programmer
> Employer: Same Company Name
> Country: Singapore
> 
> While my friend result is:
> 
> The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/10 - 10/13 (3 yrs 1 mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: Company Name
> Country: Singapore
> 
> I applied for ACS in Sep 2013 while my friend applied in late Dec 2013. We both declare 3 years as oversea experience and she got grant and I got this letter!!!


ha! that is weird!

you should definitely ask your CO why.


----------



## bigdaddy

huubang said:


> Guys, I need your opinion on this.
> 
> I have just been informed by the CO that I do not qualify for 3 years overseas experience. I was shocked as my friend who has the same experience as me already got a grant.
> 
> My ACS Result:
> 
> The following employment after May 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 04/10 - 04/11 (1 yrs 0 mths)
> Position: .NET Developer
> Employer: Company Name
> Country: Singapore
> 
> Dates: 05/11 - 05/13 (2 yrs 1 mths)
> Position: Senior Programmer
> Employer: Same Company Name
> Country: Singapore
> 
> While my friend result is:
> 
> The following employment after September 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> Dates: 09/10 - 10/13 (3 yrs 1 mths)
> Position: Senior Software Engineer
> Employer: Company Name
> Country: Singapore
> 
> I applied for ACS in Sep 2013 while my friend applied in late Dec 2013. We both declare 3 years as oversea experience and she got grant and I got this letter!!!



Hi mate.... sorry to hear that...but the CO is correct... you cannot count your experience prior to may 2012... there is tons of discussion on this topic in this thread...

is the CO expecting any response from you.... what happens if you loose the points on overseas experience, does your points comes below 60 ?

I see you have 70 points in your signature, guess you should be okay as long as it doesnt go below 65, as that invitation round that you got picked up dominated by 65 points


----------



## huubang

bigdaddy said:


> Hi mate.... sorry to hear that...but the CO is correct... you cannot count your experience prior to may 2012... there is tons of discussion on this topic in this thread...
> 
> is the CO expecting any response from you.... what happens if you loose the points on overseas experience, does your points comes below 60 ?


I think the CO is correct as I didn't go through the ACS guideline thoroughly. However, I don't understand why my friend with exactly the same experience could go through and get the grant!!!


----------



## bigdaddy

huubang said:


> I think the CO is correct as I didn't go through the ACS guideline thoroughly. However, I don't understand why my friend with exactly the same experience could go through and get the grant!!!


may be CO overlooked that part... suggest you dont quote your friends case to the CO and get him in trouble LOL..


btw, the CO was from which team ? Brisbane or Adelaide ?


----------



## sevnik0202

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant. :whoo::lalala::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


Congrats mate


----------



## GurgaonCouple

*Grant Received*

Would like to inform the forum that we received our grant yesterday. Details below. 
The forum has been very helpful and made our wait a lot easier.


Category : 189 
Occupation : 263111 
Points : 60 
Invitation: 24 th May 14 
Visa Lodged: 18th July 2014 
Grant: 24 Sep 2014


----------



## HWarraich

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


Balle balle.....congratulations......!!!!


----------



## bapan

Dear Experts,

Would you please share your idea about the following?
If some one get 190 visa for QLD, it is allowable to work and live in NSW?
If there is any blog related to this, please share.

Thank you in advance for your assistance.


----------



## bigdaddy

bapan said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Would you please share your idea about the following?
> If some one get 190 visa for QLD, it is allowable to work and live in NSW?
> If there is any blog related to this, please share.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your assistance.


Nope... if you got your PR using a sponsorhip of a state, then you are expected to work in the state for two years before you can explore other parts of australia


----------



## rahulkap1

Jaya.H said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently attaching documents for my Visa Processing (got the Visa application invite last month). Have few questions:
> 1. I'm currently not working. What should I fill in "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" I selected 'No'. Is that correct?
> 
> *I am not sure. But I feel correct & true situation should be conveyed to DIBP in every case.*
> 
> 2. Form 80 and 1221 uploaded for myself and my husband. Do I need to do the same for my 2 year old kid too?
> 
> *No, You need not to fill forms 80 or 1221 for your kid. only applicants above 18 years need to provide.*
> 
> 3. While attaching my Payslip document, I mistakenly selected 'Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of ' instead of 'Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of'. Though I have reattached the same document under the correct head. But there is no option to delete the wrong attachment/selection. Will it be an issue?
> 
> *You can upload it again to the relevent section. As you can't delete it once uploaded. Else, once CO contacts, you can explain that was by mistake and ignore that attachment or delete for you.*
> 
> 4. Only remaining now is Meds. I have generated the HAP id, but as I'm going out station for 2 weeks, planning to do it after I return. I hope its fine.
> 
> *Yes, That is fine*
> 
> 5. In the 'My applications summary' screen there is a Submit button. When shall I click it. After Meds? Fyi, I have uploaded all docs, including pcc, form 80 & 1221. So no other docs remaining from my front unless CO asks for anything else.
> 
> *I didn't get it. Once payment is made, submit button is disappeared. Only after payment one can upload the documents.*
> 
> Thanks.
> Jaya
> 
> Any Valuable Inputs??


Please find my replies in quote.


----------



## huubang

bigdaddy said:


> may be CO overlooked that part... suggest you dont quote your friends case to the CO and get him in trouble LOL..
> 
> 
> btw, the CO was from which team ? Brisbane or Adelaide ?


Of course I won't quote my friend's case. Nobody will do that man. But I'm still very puzzled how she's gone through.

My team is Brisbane Team 33


----------



## ask2

looks like 190 processing is faster than 189 .... or ??


----------



## ask2

Nishbhar said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform all of you we have been bestowed with the all important GRANT this morning. It's been an amazing journey from application to grant.
> 
> I would like to thank Expat Forum for the wonderful support and assistance without which this would not have been possible. I applied on my own and this was only possible due to the amazing info on this forum.
> 
> All the best to everyone who are waiting for the visa.


Congrats Yaar !


----------



## semaaustralia

vanilla87 said:


> ha! that is weird!
> 
> you should definitely ask your CO why.


He should definitely NOT ask his CO why?
It will not change the facts on ground. The 5 points for experience will not be awarded to him. It is a clear mistake on his part.
By the way, his friend may have more points from age and ielts.

Cheers.


----------



## semaaustralia

ask2 said:


> looks like 190 processing is faster than 189 .... or ??


190 is a higher priority visa because it is state sponsored.


----------



## sevnik0202

The wait for the grant is painful. Finding it difficult to concentrate on job. Thinking of going for a vacation. How many more may & june applicants still hanging in there hoping for a grant? My lodge date is June 7th. Many who were allocated with the CO after me have received their grants. The last time I called team Adelaide they told me that they have received my docs and will get back to me if they need anything else. Don't know what to do!


----------



## dixiechic

Vasu G said:


> Looks pretty good to me !!!
> 
> How about tax documents like form-16, ITR-V ? It would be good if you upload them. Not mandatory though, just thought you were missing them, you know just in case if case officer asks and you can even expect your grant early, you know what I am telling ...




HI,

the checklist didn't suggest bank statements to be uploaded? for what purpose have you uploaded bank statements? please can you clarify as I have not uploaded them.


thanks


----------



## 189

dixiechic said:


> HI,
> 
> the checklist didn't suggest bank statements to be uploaded? for what purpose have you uploaded bank statements? please can you clarify as I have not uploaded them.
> 
> 
> thanks


I havent uploaded Bank statement either, it is nice to have document not a mandatory.

As long as your tax form / pay slip are there it is enough


----------



## kevin538

sevnik0202 said:


> The wait for the grant is painful. Finding it difficult to concentrate on job. Thinking of going for a vacation. How many more may & june applicants still hanging in there hoping for a grant? My lodge date is June 7th. Many who were allocated with the CO after me have received their grants. The last time I called team Adelaide they told me that they have received my docs and will get back to me if they need anything else. Don't know what to do!



Hey Sevnik you should give them call again I believe in case your last call was more than 3 weeks. I am sure willl get your Grant Soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dextress

sevnik0202 said:


> The wait for the grant is painful. Finding it difficult to concentrate on job. Thinking of going for a vacation. How many more may & june applicants still hanging in there hoping for a grant? My lodge date is June 7th. Many who were allocated with the CO after me have received their grants. The last time I called team Adelaide they told me that they have received my docs and will get back to me if they need anything else. Don't know what to do!


Ditto here dude. About the same application date as yours. mine is 6th Jun.
I was also told the same when I called them on 17th Oct that nothing is pending and i have to just wait. I am planning to call on 1-Oct now, i.e. after 2 weeks of my previous call.


----------



## shaaam1986

*189 Visa Lodged on 15th July*

Hi , I lodged my 189 on 15th July , all details are attached in the application and as per my knowledge its complete ( PCC , IELTS , ACS , Medicals ) . I was given a points allocation of 65 ACS was given under 189 Visa Lodged on 15th July , now after 2 months a CO is yet to be assigned and I can see no progress/correspondence whatsoever . Is there any reason why my application could be delayed , I had chosen Melbourne as my preffered location , does this have anything to do with it . Also I noticed that my PCC attachment status is still showing as Required while other attachments are shown as Recieved , Kindly give me some advise , the wait is killing me , I am really worried I might have missed something.


----------



## dextress

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi Dextress,nobody responded, shall we make account ourselves? Because there is still a lot is required once Grant is received. Like Job search, Accomodation, bla bla...
> What say?


Rahul, I got busy with job so couldn'r reply. 
Lets first check if there is already another thread for such discussion. There should be one, i believe. it might not be as active as this one, in which case we will try to revive it. 
Otherwise we will start something.


----------



## sevnik0202

kevin538 said:


> Hey Sevnik you should give them call again I believe in case your last call was more than 3 weeks. I am sure willl get your Grant Soon. :fingerscrossed:


Mate

The CO requested the documents on 26th August. My agent sent the documents on 3rd september. I called them on 19th of September. I Was told that they are unable to locate my documents. So, I resent the documents on 19th September. Called them again on 22nd September and the lady told me that they have my documents now. These documents were sent to a different email ID which was provided to me when I called for the first time.


----------



## renuka123

*Granted!!!*

I am glad to inform that my visa has been granted . Would not be possible if not for the wonderful people of the forum. Saved a lot of money on the agents.

I called up DIBP on 12th September and was informed that my case has been allocated to Adelaide team 23. However, my grant email came from Adelaide team 7, C.O initials H..L. It's a direct grant.


----------



## Future_ozzy

renuka123 said:


> I am glad to inform that my visa has been granted . Would not be possible if not for the wonderful people of the forum. Saved a lot of money on the agents.
> 
> I called up DIBP on 12th September and was informed that my case has been allocated to Adelaide team 23. However, my grant email came from Adelaide team 7, C.O initials H..L. It's a direct grant.


Congratulations Renuka...

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## kevin538

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate
> 
> The CO requested the documents on 26th August. My agent sent the documents on 3rd september. I called them on 19th of September. I Was told that they are unable to locate my documents. So, I resent the documents on 19th September. Called them again on 22nd September and the lady told me that they have my documents now. These documents were sent to a different email ID which was provided to me when I called for the first time.


Yep you had spoken to them quiet recently an they said had received all documents right, don't worry mate your grant is around the corner you would get positive reply soon. All the best. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## createfuture

renuka123 said:


> I am glad to inform that my visa has been granted . Would not be possible if not for the wonderful people of the forum. Saved a lot of money on the agents.
> 
> I called up DIBP on 12th September and was informed that my case has been allocated to Adelaide team 23. However, my grant email came from Adelaide team 7, C.O initials H..L. It's a direct grant.


Congratulations, renuka123! Finally, you got it, cheers!


----------



## Vasu G

dixiechic said:


> HI,
> 
> the checklist didn't suggest bank statements to be uploaded? for what purpose have you uploaded bank statements? please can you clarify as I have not uploaded them.
> 
> 
> thanks



As 189 said, it is nice to have bank statements. The purpose is that statements show your salary credits. CO's would compare your salary credits with your payslips.


----------



## huubang

semaaustralia said:


> He should definitely NOT ask his CO why?
> It will not change the facts on ground. The 5 points for experience will not be awarded to him. It is a clear mistake on his part.
> By the way, his friend may have more points from age and ielts.
> 
> Cheers.


My friend has exactly the same number of points from age and ielts as we are in the same age. In fact she scored less than me in IELTS. The thing is she claimed as having 3 years and didn't get caught...


----------



## sumaya

Just Three Months!!!!!!!!! Congrats Renuka!!! 



renuka123 said:


> I am glad to inform that my visa has been granted . Would not be possible if not for the wonderful people of the forum. Saved a lot of money on the agents.
> 
> I called up DIBP on 12th September and was informed that my case has been allocated to Adelaide team 23. However, my grant email came from Adelaide team 7, C.O initials H..L. It's a direct grant.


----------



## TheExpatriate

huubang said:


> My friend has exactly the same number of points from age and ielts as we are in the same age. In fact she scored less than me in IELTS. The thing is she claimed as having 3 years and didn't get caught...


I would highly advise you against telling her story to the whole world on the forums, unless you want her to A- lose her visa, B- get rid of you afterwards (#2 is a joke btw)


----------



## mohitk.mariner

Guys still awaiting reply for my previous post...

Can you help me with the following:
1. Can I select more than 1 no. of states for state sponsorship? because the skill select doesnt allows me to select more than 1 option. so do i have to make a new EOI for a different state?

2. The documents that we need to upload are they simply colored scans of the original or do we have to get them colored xerox-attested from notary-scan again!!??

Looking forward to your help guys!
mohit


----------



## TheExpatriate

colored scan of original is more than enough


----------



## huubang

TheExpatriate said:


> I would highly advise you against telling her story to the whole world on the forums, unless you want her to A- lose her visa, B- get rid of you afterwards (#2 is a joke btw)


Is there any way for me to delete my post? I'm sure I don't want to hurt her. I just don't feel right about DIBP treating people differently.


----------



## TheExpatriate

huubang said:


> Is there any way for me to delete my post? I'm sure I don't want to hurt her. I just don't feel right about DIBP treating people differently.


can you tell me a bit more about your case ?

ANZSCO Code
EOI Date
Invite Date
Total Score (claimed by you)
Total Score (adjusted after corrected ACS experience)


----------



## huubang

TheExpatriate said:


> can you tell me a bit more about your case ?
> 
> ANZSCO Code
> EOI Date
> Invite Date
> Total Score (claimed by you)
> Total Score (adjusted after corrected ACS experience)


ANZSCO Code: 261112
EOI Date: 20 June
Invite Date: 23 June
Total Score (claimed by you): 70
Total Score (adjusted after corrected ACS experience): 65

Luckily my IELTS can compensate for the points so I still didn't fall below 65. So I hope they will reconsider my case. But I'm puzzled why others can go through....

Another info is that they asked for VAC2 for my dependant. The email with VAC2 invoice was sent before the email saying I overclaim points. So I'm not sure what will be done to my application. If it gets rejected, will I get refund for my VAC2 as I already made payment and sent them the receipt


----------



## TheExpatriate

huubang said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261112
> EOI Date: 20 June
> Invite Date: 23 June
> Total Score (claimed by you): 70
> Total Score (adjusted after corrected ACS experience): 65
> 
> Luckily my IELTS can compensate for the points so I still didn't fall below 65. So I hope they will reconsider my case. But I'm puzzled why others can go through....
> 
> Another info is that they asked for VAC2 for my dependant. The email with VAC2 invoice was sent before the email saying I overclaim points. So I'm not sure what will be done to my application. If it gets rejected, will I get refund for my VAC2 as I already made payment and sent them the receipt


Only problem is, according to SkillSelect round results of 23 June, you JUMPED the queue undeservedly ...... 

SkillSelect - 23 June round results

The cut-off date of effect for your occupation group was May 30th, and cut-off score was 65, you would NOT have received an invite on that date ..... 

Probably in your friend's case, it was different


----------



## huubang

TheExpatriate said:


> Only problem is, according to SkillSelect round results of 23 June, you JUMPED the queue undeservedly ......
> 
> SkillSelect - 23 June round results
> 
> The cut-off date of effect for your occupation group was May 30th, and cut-off score was 65, you would NOT have received an invite on that date .....
> 
> Probably in your friend's case, it was different


So how? And how was my friend's case different? And why did they give me VAC2 invoice? So confused now already.


----------



## Waqarali20005

mohitk.mariner said:


> Guys still awaiting reply for my previous post...
> 
> Can you help me with the following:
> 1. Can I select more than 1 no. of states for state sponsorship? because the skill select doesnt allows me to select more than 1 option. so do i have to make a new EOI for a different state?
> 
> 2. The documents that we need to upload are they simply colored scans of the original or do we have to get them colored xerox-attested from notary-scan again!!??
> 
> Looking forward to your help guys!
> mohit


Skill select gives you an option of "ANY"


----------



## TheExpatriate

huubang said:


> So how? And how was my friend's case different? And why did they give me VAC2 invoice? So confused now already.


When did your friend get invited and what's their EOI date? Depends on that round's parameters. For instance, if in your round, the cut-off was 60 not 65, the CO would've adjusted your EOI and passed you anyways (since you would've anyways received an invite with 65 on that date)


As for VAC2, no idea. Usually they issue it ONLY when you are finalised and pending only on spouse English requirements.


----------



## eva-aus1

Thats true absolutely true.. I think DIBP is always open to watch any online community with or without a purpose so better be careful when you 'OPEN' up in a public forum.. being genuine is good in a public forum .. but only if it is about you.. 


TheExpatriate said:


> I would highly advise you against telling her story to the whole world on the forums, unless you want her to A- lose her visa, B- get rid of you afterwards (#2 is a joke btw)


----------



## huubang

eva-aus1 said:


> Thats true absolutely true.. I think DIBP is always open to watch any online community with or without a purpose so better be careful when you 'OPEN' up in a public forum.. being genuine is good in a public forum .. but only if it is about you..


I reported to the admin requesting to remove my posts. Hope they will take action as I cannot remove myself.


----------



## huubang

TheExpatriate said:


> When did your friend get invited and what's their EOI date? Depends on that round's parameters. For instance, if in your round, the cut-off was 60 not 65, the CO would've adjusted your EOI and passed you anyways (since you would've anyways received an invite with 65 on that date)
> 
> 
> As for VAC2, no idea. Usually they issue it ONLY when you are finalised and pending only on spouse English requirements.


Without that experience, I think my friend will fall below 60...


----------



## TheExpatriate

huubang said:


> Without that experience, I think my friend will fall below 60...


if she would fall below 60, then she was purely lucky that the CO never realized it, otherwise her case would've been rejected


----------



## Zabeen

Hi All,

I have lodged my visa yesterday! Now it's document uploading time! I have 2 queries:

1. Do I need to load tax certificates of all years?

2. My last 10 yrs bank statement is more than 80 pg. Do I need scan and upload all of them?

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa yesterday! Now it's document uploading time! I have 2 queries:
> 
> 1. Do I need to load tax certificates of all years?
> 
> 2. My last 10 yrs bank statement is more than 80 pg. Do I need scan and upload all of them?
> 
> Thanks


1- Yes

2- No, you need to show salary transfers only (only salary transfer page), and only one-or-two months at the beginning of employment (per employer), one-or-two at the end (per employer), and randomly one or two months per year for each year in the middle ....


----------



## huubang

TheExpatriate said:


> if she would fall below 60, then she was purely lucky that the CO never realized it, otherwise her case would've been rejected


That's exactly my point because we share similar circumstances. I will certainly fall below 60 if I didn't have a higher IELTS scored compared to my friend.

Anyway glad that my friend was lucky and now pray for my luck.


----------



## weinoz

weinoz said:


> Thank you for the response TheExpatriate.
> Much appreciated.
> 
> I have provided bank transacations, email and voip call transaction scripts, photos from wedding attended and evidence of stay in one of the hotels in 2013.
> 
> I provided all this information to my case officer via reply to the mail I have received from GSM Allocated on Sep 15th 2014.
> 
> I have 2 questions. Please suggest.
> 
> 1. How long we should wait for CO to get back to us?
> 2. Do you suggest I also upload the documents in the Immiaccount portal rather than email correspondence.
> 
> Feeling very tired of this wait.


Hello,

Any inputs anyone?

Many Thanks.


----------



## semaaustralia

sevnik0202 said:


> The wait for the grant is painful. Finding it difficult to concentrate on job. Thinking of going for a vacation. How many more may & june applicants still hanging in there hoping for a grant? My lodge date is June 7th. Many who were allocated with the CO after me have received their grants. The last time I called team Adelaide they told me that they have received my docs and will get back to me if they need anything else. Don't know what to do!


Painful is an understatement.


----------



## radical

Hi All,

This is for all who have lodged their applications onshore or have been to Australia before or applied for a different Australian visa prior to you PR visa application. I was going through my visa application on immi account and found that for one of the questions

"Previous travel to Australia
Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?"

I am pretty sure that I have answered "Yes" for it. But for some weird reason it says "No"

As per my research some others also have come across this issue but this was in Dec 2013.
Here is the link for it http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sa-application-previous-travel-australia.html

Could you please have a look and let me know.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## TheExpatriate

you can always correct a mistake using Form 1023


----------



## semaaustralia

weinoz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any inputs anyone?
> 
> Many Thanks.


There is nothing that stops you from uploading it into the immiaccount portal.
Once you have sent it to their mail...they have received but won't necessarily acknowledge it by e-mail.

Cheers.


----------



## bethel_pune

radical said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is for all who have lodged their applications onshore or have been to Australia before or applied for a different Australian visa prior to you PR visa application. I was going through my visa application on immi account and found that for one of the questions
> 
> "Previous travel to Australia
> Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?"
> 
> I am pretty sure that I have answered "Yes" for it. But for some weird reason it says "No"
> 
> As per my research some others also have come across this issue but this was in Dec 2013.
> Here is the link for it http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/291234-big-mistake-i-did-visa-application-previous-travel-australia.html
> 
> Could you please have a look and let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers


Hey
Finally there's someone like me. I was pretty sure had ticked yes, but you to some weird reasons it was showing NO on the application. Anyways I noticed same the very next day after lodging and upload 1023 along with other docs for our application. Hoping it should create any problem..


----------



## radical

TheExpatriate said:


> you can always correct a mistake using Form 1023


I know, I can but just wanted to know if it is really a system glitch or is it me.


----------



## radical

bethel_pune said:


> Hey
> Finally there's someone like me. I was pretty sure had ticked yes, but you to some weird reasons it was showing NO on the application. Anyways I noticed same the very next day after lodging and upload 1023 along with other docs for our application. Hoping it should create any problem..



As suspected. Well I have found few others on different forums with the same situation. Hope these guys notice this issue and fix it.


----------



## TheExpatriate

radical said:


> I know, I can but just wanted to know if it is really a system glitch or is it me.


Doesn't matter, what really matters is ..... 1- it's now wrong, 2- you need to correct it, 3- it is possible to correct it, and 4- it won't affect your application if corrected .... don't bother worrying about how it happened


----------



## Shells2012

radical said:


> I know, I can but just wanted to know if it is really a system glitch or is it me.



Hey....it's not just you....it happened with me as well. And I found more people on this forum who encountered the same problem. upload form 1023 and give the correct details. Also check for partner's functional english (if you have partner in your application), coz in my case even that question was showing as NO in application I downloaded from immiaccount, although I answered Yes to it. 
Good Luck.


----------



## radical

TheExpatriate said:


> Doesn't matter, what really matters is ..... 1- it's now wrong, 2- you need to correct it, 3- it is possible to correct it, and 4- it won't affect your application if corrected .... don't bother worrying about how it happened


Thats the first thing I did. Form 1023. The reason I wanted to confirm was that I am afraid, don't know where else I might have made such errors. Honestly, for initial few minutes, I was cursing myself lol.


----------



## radical

Shells2012 said:


> Hey....it's not just you....it happened with me as well. And I found more people on this forum who encountered the same problem. upload form 1023 and give the correct details. Also check for partner's functional english (if you have partner in your application), coz in my case even that question was showing as NO in application I downloaded from immiaccount, although I answered Yes to it.
> Good Luck.


Hey Shells, thanks for your update. Feels a bit better knowing that it is infact a system glitch.


----------



## Gigio

shaaam1986 said:


> Hi , I lodged my 189 on 15th July , all details are attached in the application and as per my knowledge its complete ( PCC , IELTS , ACS , Medicals ) . I was given a points allocation of 65 ACS was given under 189 Visa Lodged on 15th July , now after 2 months a CO is yet to be assigned and I can see no progress/correspondence whatsoever . Is there any reason why my application could be delayed , I had chosen Melbourne as my preffered location , does this have anything to do with it . Also I noticed that my PCC attachment status is still showing as Required while other attachments are shown as Recieved , Kindly give me some advise , the wait is killing me , I am really worried I might have missed something.


We are exactly in the same situation! Also my attachment status shows received for all the docs, apart from PPC that is still required. I guess we have only to wait!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## remya2013

Hi


I have query regarding maximum number of documents allowed for 189 visa.

I have read in the DIBP guidelines that the maximum number of files for Skilled migration is 60. 

(Attach documents to an online application)

Is that include both primary and secondary?
I am claiming spouse skills also, please confirm 60 in total or 60 each for primary and spouse

Thank you in advance


----------



## Waqarali20005

remya2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I have query regarding maximum number of documents allowed for 189 visa.
> 
> I have read in the DIBP guidelines that the maximum number of files for Skilled migration is 60.
> 
> (Attach documents to an online application)
> 
> Is that include both primary and secondary?
> I am claiming spouse skills also, please confirm 60 in total or 60 each for primary and spouse
> 
> Thank you in advance


60 in total


----------



## hgan_16

Lodged Visa today. Timelines in my signature.


----------



## anujsoni

Hi All

I applied 189 on 30 th july and also i have a valid visitor visa. Now i have to go australia on my visitor visa. Will this affect my 189 visa application. Pl help

Anuj


----------



## TheExpatriate

anujsoni said:


> Hi All
> 
> I applied 189 on 30 th july and also i have a valid visitor visa. Now i have to go australia on my visitor visa. Will this affect my 189 visa application. Pl help
> 
> Anuj


nope, one thing though, if you plan to stay longer than 14 days (in Australia or anywhere else), you need to advise your CO, otherwise, no impact.


----------



## radical

hgan_16 said:


> Lodged Visa today. Timelines in my signature.


Congratulations!! hgan. You finally received your invite. Good to hear that. Did you find out what messed up with your EOI?


----------



## anujsoni

TheExpatriate said:


> nope, one thing though, if you plan to stay longer than 14 days (in Australia or anywhere else), you need to advise your CO, otherwise, no impact.


Thanks expatriate..yes my plan is to stay longer probably 2 months but right now no CO has been allocated to my application. What to do


----------



## samme4life

Hi Sarav,
I have lodged my visa application on 29/06/2014 with 60 points for 189 visa. Still no news from CO. How can I know the status of my application process? And were you asked to upload form 80?

Regards!


----------



## TheExpatriate

anujsoni said:


> Thanks expatriate..yes my plan is to stay longer probably 2 months but right now no CO has been allocated to my application. What to do


did you frontload anything?


----------



## anujsoni

TheExpatriate said:


> did you frontload anything?


Everything frontloaded


----------



## TheExpatriate

anujsoni said:


> Everything frontloaded


then once the CO is assigned, let them know about it


----------



## hgan_16

Lodged Visa today. See the timelines in my signature.


----------



## Mike147

hgan_16 said:


> Lodged Visa today. See the timelines in my signature.


The long wait begins buddy


----------



## hgan_16

radical said:


> Congratulations!! hgan. You finally received your invite. Good to hear that. Did you find out what messed up with your EOI?


Well, that's still a mystery... After the 8th sept round, I asked my agent to lodge a parallel EOI and that happened on 10th sept. So, on 22nd Sept round I got invites for both the EOIs, but sadly the one filed on 1st Aug got locked due to some issues...

All I can say is...All is well that ends well... Now I have to get that PCC and Medical thing done. Phew!!


----------



## HWarraich

hgan_16 said:


> Lodged Visa today. Timelines in my signature.


Congrats....!!!!


----------



## Zabeen

Hi,

I am loading the documents now. In my case, I am getting 5 points for partner. So far I know the below documents of my spouse is required.

Kindly comment if any other doc is needed:

1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate
3. Marriage Certificate
4. ACS paper (Skill assessment)
5. IELTS

And for my 4 year child:

1. Passport
2. Birth Certificate

ANything else is needed?


----------



## amitferns

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am loading the documents now. In my case, I am getting 5 points for partner. So far I know the below documents of my spouse is required.
> 
> Kindly comment if any other doc is needed:
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 3. Marriage Certificate
> 4. ACS paper (Skill assessment)
> 5. IELTS
> 
> And for my 4 year child:
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 
> ANything else is needed?


You will need to upload PCC for your spouse as well.


----------



## Zabeen

amitferns said:


> You will need to upload PCC for your spouse as well.


thanks anything else?

Employment Contract? Educational Certificates? Reference letter?


----------



## maq_qatar

Zabeen said:


> thanks anything else?
> 
> Employment Contract? Educational Certificates? Reference letter?


Yes you must attach all above mentioned. You can attach bank statement as supporting employment.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## mah

salf said:


> I also got the grant today after so many days of waiting - almost a year.


Took too long, finally granted


----------



## kevin538

Guys hw to knw abt CO allocation ?

Is there a way to find or we have to wait till CO to communicate with us.


----------



## Vasu G

kevin538 said:


> Guys hw to knw abt CO allocation ?
> 
> Is there a way to find or we have to wait till CO to communicate with us.


Call DIBP ... +61731367000.


----------



## kevin538

Vasu G said:


> Call DIBP ... +61731367000.


Hey Vasu, not suppose to call before 12 weeks from the date of visa lodgment right, I hv applied 5 weeks before.


----------



## amitferns

Zabeen said:


> thanks anything else?
> 
> Employment Contract? Educational Certificates? Reference letter?


None of the above is required for partner. It is only required for main applicant.


----------



## amitferns

maq_qatar said:


> Yes you must attach all above mentioned. You can attach bank statement as supporting employment.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Maq_qatar....only acs and ielts is sufficient. You dont need any of the above for partner.


----------



## kevin538

kevin538 said:


> Hey Vasu, not suppose to call before 12 weeks from the date of visa lodgment right, I hv applied 5 weeks before.


Anyone..


----------



## Nishbhar

kevin538 said:


> Anyone..


Yes, ideally you should not call DIBP before completion of at least 2 months. Their advertised TAT is 3 months within which you may be granted.


----------



## Vasu G

kevin538 said:


> Anyone..


5 weeks !!! I didn't know that !! 

Please update your signature .. 

By the way, now you can only know about CO allocation if you were asked for additional documents. ..👻


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

what is the email address of GSM adelaide?


----------



## Spykey

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> what is the email address of GSM adelaide?


Anyone got phone number for Adelaide?

thank you!


----------



## huubang

Called DIBP early this morning about my case and the CO was very moody and reluctant to answer my question. He only gave general response.

However, half an hour later... I received my grant!!! Thanks god.

Thanks all for your support and wish everyone speedy grant.

Love you all


----------



## huubang

Maybe it's also worth to note that the moody CO and the one who gave me grant are two different persons


----------



## padmakarrao

kevin538 said:


> Anyone..


Hey kevin relax man. Why are you losing patience only in 5 weeks. The tat is of 3 months, anything that comes before is a bonus. I am sure it would have been a long journey to reach where you have reached today. So just relax, donot think of this for next 5 weeks at least.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## padmakarrao

huubang said:


> Called DIBP early this morning about my case and the CO was very moody and reluctant to answer my question. He only gave general response. However, half an hour later... I received my grant!!! Thanks god. Thanks all for your support and wish everyone speedy grant. Love you all


Congrats, best wishes for your bright future in oz

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## jamuu04

huubang said:


> Called DIBP early this morning about my case and the CO was very moody and reluctant to answer my question. He only gave general response.
> 
> However, half an hour later... I received my grant!!! Thanks god.
> 
> Thanks all for your support and wish everyone speedy grant.
> 
> Love you all


Congrats Mate! Happy for you.


----------



## amitferns

huubang said:


> Maybe it's also worth to note that the moody CO and the one who gave me grant are two different persons


Congrats mate


----------



## Francis Moore

huubang said:


> Called DIBP early this morning about my case and the CO was very moody and reluctant to answer my question. He only gave general response.
> 
> However, half an hour later... I received my grant!!! Thanks god.
> 
> Thanks all for your support and wish everyone speedy grant.
> 
> Love you all


Congrats huubang , what's the VAC in your timeline? and how did you get to speak with your CO directly, Cheers!


----------



## huubang

Francis Moore said:


> Congrats huubang , what's the VAC in your timeline? and how did you get to speak with your CO directly, Cheers!


VAC2 is for dependant who doesn't have functional English and it costs 4885 AUD. It also comes with benefits for your dependant to pick up English when arrive in Oz.

Since I was contacted by my CO, I can call the direct line to Brisbane team instead of the general hot line.

Hope it helps


----------



## sevnik0202

huubang said:


> Called DIBP early this morning about my case and the CO was very moody and reluctant to answer my question. He only gave general response.
> 
> However, half an hour later... I received my grant!!! Thanks god.
> 
> Thanks all for your support and wish everyone speedy grant.
> 
> Love you all


Congrats mate. Was this your first call to DIBP?


----------



## Duper

Hey guys, 

Lodged my visa application on the 2nd of september 2014, uploaded my pcc on 14/09/2014 and medicals were forwarded by the medical center to the DIBP on 11/09/2014. Rang the DIBP a couple of days ago and asked when CO's will be allocated, the gentlemen informed me that that'll probably happen after 8 weeks of lodgement.


----------



## huubang

sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats mate. Was this your first call to DIBP?


No, second call. The first call is to clarify why they didn't count my 2 years of overseas experience but the conclusion is they were right.


----------



## HWarraich

Duper said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Lodged my visa application on the 2nd of september 2014, uploaded my pcc on 14/09/2014 and medicals were forwarded by the medical center to the DIBP on 11/09/2014. Rang the DIBP a couple of days ago and asked when CO's will be allocated, the gentlemen informed me that that'll probably happen after 8 weeks of lodgement.


So, have to wait for good news.....!!!


----------



## WinniePooh

huubang said:


> Called DIBP early this morning about my case and the CO was very moody and reluctant to answer my question. He only gave general response.
> 
> However, half an hour later... I received my grant!!! Thanks god.
> 
> Thanks all for your support and wish everyone speedy grant.
> 
> Love you all


Congrats HuuBang
So are u applying visa with your dependant ? Like wife or defacto ? 
Did CO ask about evidence and stuffs?


----------



## huubang

WinniePooh said:


> Congrats HuuBang
> So are u applying visa with your dependant ? Like wife or defacto ?
> Did CO ask about evidence and stuffs?


I'm applying with spouse, not defacto so no need evidence and stuffs, only marriage certificate suffices.


----------



## mah

huubang said:


> Called DIBP early this morning about my case and the CO was very moody and reluctant to answer my question. He only gave general response.
> 
> However, half an hour later... I received my grant!!! Thanks god.
> 
> Thanks all for your support and wish everyone speedy grant.
> 
> Love you all


Waooooooo, all worries of points gone

Congrats dear


----------



## huubang

mah said:


> Waooooooo, all worries of points gone
> 
> Congrats dear


Yup. Scared me till dead man... Wish you will get yours soon, too... Now I'm clueless which city should I go to.


----------



## mah

huubang said:


> Yup. Scared me till dead man... Wish you will get yours soon, too... Now I'm clueless which city should I go to.


Yes dear, amazingly you and your friend have been lucky

Good luck to you both

How about sydney ?


----------



## sevnik0202

huubang said:


> Yup. Scared me till dead man... Wish you will get yours soon, too... Now I'm clueless which city should I go to.


Mate

Can you share the timelines of your both calls to DIBP.

Dev


----------



## huubang

mah said:


> Yes dear, amazingly you and your friend have been lucky
> 
> Good luck to you both
> 
> How about sydney ?


Love Sydney as it's similar to Singapore but I heard it's expensive. I am doing IT and want to move to where it's easier to look for jobs... Still no idea where...


----------



## huubang

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate
> 
> Can you share the timelines of your both calls to DIBP.
> 
> Dev


Yesterday I received an email from CO saying that I overclaimed points and asked my permission to correct that. I called them to clarify why it was so... Today I called to ask if I can get my refund for the VAC2 if my application gets rejected... And then came the grant.


----------



## ask2

huubang said:


> Yesterday I received an email from CO saying that I overclaimed points and asked my permission to correct that. I called them to clarify why it was so... Today I called to ask if I can get my refund for the VAC2 if my application gets rejected... And then came the grant.


Wow ! Gr8... Congrats Huubang  Melbourne is good ! All the best to you !


----------



## ask2

Happy Weekend .... Hope it gets positive here soon !!!!


----------



## Etch123

Hello, Im quite new here, I have submitted all documents via an agent and applied for 190 Visa on 29th June 14, My credit card was debited by Dept of immigration southport - does anyone have any more info on this. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Etch123 said:


> Hello, Im quite new here, I have submitted all documents via an agent and applied for 190 Visa on 29th June 14, My credit card was debited by Dept of immigration southport - does anyone have any more info on this.
> 
> thanks in advance.


visa has been lodged


----------



## Etch123

TheExpatriate said:


> visa has been lodged


Thanks, but when I google "southport" it says the office is closed since 2011?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Etch123 said:


> Thanks, but when I google "southport" it says the office is closed since 2011?


Sometimes I go to the supermarket in Dubai and the charge in my credit card shows Sharjah ! Maybe no one even bothered to change the credit card terminal name


----------



## TheExpatriate

I checked my statement for you. I lodged in March .... here it is

DEPT. OF IMMIGRATION SOUTHPORT AU


----------



## Mike147

Congrats to all those who received grants, great to see them rolling in.

Please update tracker sheet : http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## Etch123

TheExpatriate said:


> I checked my statement for you. I lodged in March .... here it is
> 
> DEPT. OF IMMIGRATION SOUTHPORT AU


Thanks, thats such a relief.


----------



## deepali.pansare

Hi 

Does anyone know the adelaide team number? 

Thanks, 
Deepali


----------



## sevnik0202

deepali.pansare said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know the adelaide team number?
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepali


+61 7 3136 7000 call it in the morning 4 hours time difference.


----------



## Spykey

sevnik0202 said:


> +61 7 3136 7000 call it in the morning 4 hours time difference.


this is brisbane number..
I was after the adelaide number as well..


----------



## eva-aus1

Congratsss!! 

Eva



huubang said:


> Yesterday I received an email from CO saying that I overclaimed points and asked my permission to correct that. I called them to clarify why it was so... Today I called to ask if I can get my refund for the VAC2 if my application gets rejected... And then came the grant.


----------



## radical

huubang said:


> Called DIBP early this morning about my case and the CO was very moody and reluctant to answer my question. He only gave general response.
> 
> However, half an hour later... I received my grant!!! Thanks god.
> 
> Thanks all for your support and wish everyone speedy grant.
> 
> Love you all


Hey Congratulations!!! YOu must so relieved now. And for some reason your name reminds of Hoobastank


----------



## sevnik0202

Spykey said:


> this is brisbane number..
> I was after the adelaide number as well..


Hey 

Spkkey my file is with team 23 Adelaide and twice I called on this number and was able to get the desired info. I think its a centralized helpline.


----------



## semaaustralia

sevnik0202 said:


> Hey
> 
> Spkkey my file is with team 23 Adelaide and twice I called on this number and was able to get the desired info. I think its a centralized helpline.


Nope. It is Adelaide office.
When you call it...the IVR first says "Welcome to GSM Adelaide Processing Center"

SO, for sure it is Adelaide..not Brisbane.
Cheers.


----------



## sevnik0202

semaaustralia said:


> Nope. It is Adelaide office.
> When you call it...the IVR first says "Welcome to GSM Adelaide Processing Center"
> 
> SO, for sure it is Adelaide..not Brisbane.
> Cheers.


Yes Seemaaustralia that was what I was trying to explain to Spykey.


----------



## Spykey

When I called during the week, it was brisbane... 

and the number is +61 (7).

(7) is brisbane:

Telephone numbers in Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Anyways I guess youc an call any


----------



## Roots

Dear Members/Fellow Expats,

I have applied in July and have been recently contacted by a CO asking for Form 80.
Below is my query:

I have worked in my nominated field for almost 7 Years and ACS has deducted 6 Years,(RPL) I have not claimed points for experience. Since October 2013 I have been working in an enterprise where my wife is a part owner( they are paying me a nominal amount in cash monthly) , the duties I perform are only 10-15 % related to my nominated occupation. I have submitted my application in July this year and have not mentioned about my this work (Since October 2013) in EOI as well as the e-form, I have mentioned about this experience in form 80 though. My query is do I then proactively submit some form ( Form 1022 ? ) along with form 80 stating that I did not add this experience while lodging the application and would like to add it now. Also ,since it is mentioned in form 80 and If I do not submit it such a form ( from 1022) would it create any issues or it would not matter ,as the current job is only 10-15% related to my nominated field .

My agent after confusing me all this while is now saying that I should lodge from 1022 and include this employment .He himself was reluctant initially in adding this employment.

Please guide , I am really confused.

Looking forward to your response.

Thanks,
Roots


----------



## Future_ozzy

Buddy if your not claiming points for work experience then nothing to worry about ..CO is concerned with the work experience you claim.. Form 80 is different where they need all your work details regardless of you claiming points for it or not... So relax..

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Roots

Future_ozzy said:


> Buddy if your not claiming points for work experience then nothing to worry about ..CO is concerned with the work experience you claim.. Form 80 is different where they need all your work details regardless of you claiming points for it or not... So relax..
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thanks Future_ozzy for your response. my concern is, what if CO refers to my current employment from Form 80 and then asks why have you not mentioned it in EOI and e-visa. I hope that wouldn't affect the end result. Anyway is it a good idea to proactively submit form 1022 stating this info just as a good measure or could it also affect my chances adversely?

Thanks again.


----------



## Future_ozzy

Roots said:


> Thanks Future_ozzy for your response. my concern is, what if CO refers to my current employment from Form 80 and then asks why have you not mentioned it in EOI and e-visa. I hope that wouldn't affect the end result. Anyway is it a good idea to proactively submit form 1022 stating this info just as a good measure or could it also affect my chances adversely?
> 
> Thanks again.


Not required ..I have mentioned all my employment history in form 80 but not in EOI...In EOI I just mentioned what am claiming points for.. Other seniors can pitch in

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## sonu008

Hi All,
I applied VISA on 07th Aug and got an email on 08th Aug with the Subj:
BCC2014/nnnnnn - Application Number - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.
This email has a signature of 
GSM Adelaide
Level 4 55 Currie Street

Now does that mean that a Case Office has been allocated and it is with Aldalaide team ?
There are few posts regarding Team 1 or 2 - How do i know what team my application is assigned to?

There is a slight delay in my medicals done - should i inform the case officer regarding the delays and what is the best way to contact them?

Thanks


----------



## Waqarali20005

sonu008 said:


> Hi All,
> I applied VISA on 07th Aug and got an email on 08th Aug with the Subj:
> BCC2014/nnnnnn - Application Number - IMMI Acknowledgement of Valid Application Received.
> This email has a signature of
> GSM Adelaide
> Level 4 55 Currie Street
> 
> Now does that mean that a Case Office has been allocated and it is with Aldalaide team ?
> There are few posts regarding Team 1 or 2 - How do i know what team my application is assigned to?
> 
> There is a slight delay in my medicals done - should i inform the case officer regarding the delays and what is the best way to contact them?
> 
> Thanks


its only an initial acknowledgement email, case officers are allocated usually after 07 to 08 weeks. you will again receive same email from your CO which will include your co team no. after allocation of your co.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Future_ozzy said:


> Not required ..I have mentioned all my employment history in form 80 but not in EOI...In EOI I just mentioned what am claiming points for.. Other seniors can pitch in
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum




EOI and eVisa are for employment you claimed points on 

Form 80 is for ANY employment for security and background checks


----------



## deepali.pansare

Hi 

Does the duties and responsibilities column on form 80 mean anything? I am assessed as systems analyst but I wrote software development in that column. That was sheer negligence. Would it have any impact?


Thanks and regards
Deepali


----------



## TheExpatriate

deepali.pansare said:


> Hi
> 
> Does the duties and responsibilities column on form 80 mean anything? I am assessed as systems analyst but I wrote software development in that column. That was sheer negligence. Would it have any impact?
> 
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Deepali


You wrote SW Dev among other things or just SW Dev?


----------



## deepali.pansare

TheExpatriate said:


> You wrote SW Dev among other things or just SW Dev?


Just sw development


----------



## TheExpatriate

deepali.pansare said:


> Just sw development


Send a correction (Form 1023)


----------



## radical

Waqarali20005 said:


> its only an initial acknowledgement email, case officers are allocated usually after 07 to 08 weeks. you will again receive same email from your CO which will include your co team no. after allocation of your co.


Hey Waqar,

In relation to the above, I have received "BCC2014/xxxxx - yyyyyyy - Name IMMI *Acknowledgement of Application Received*" which doesn't mention the word "Valid" However, I did receive a bridging visa grant letter because I am an onshore applicant. Is it the case with every onshore applicant or its just me?

Cheers


----------



## TheExpatriate

radical said:


> Hey Waqar,
> 
> In relation to the above, I have received "BCC2014/xxxxx - yyyyyyy - Name IMMI *Acknowledgement of Application Received*" which doesn't mention the word "Valid" However, I did receive a bridging visa grant letter because I am an onshore applicant. Is it the case with every onshore applicant or its just me?
> 
> Cheers


you are good ... don't worry


----------



## Shells2012

semaaustralia said:


> Nope. It is Adelaide office.
> When you call it...the IVR first says "Welcome to GSM Adelaide Processing Center"
> 
> SO, for sure it is Adelaide..not Brisbane.
> Cheers.


would like to give inputs here....this number is a centralised number and can be picked either by Brisbane team or Adelaide team. I got this information from the guy whom I spoke to this morning regarding my application. I asked him if I can have the contact number for Adelaide team, so I can call them directly.....then he told me that you have called on the correct number and it belongs to both the teams.


----------



## Zabeen

Hi!

For document loading is there any guideline on the file size?


----------



## Zabeen

Hi,

For PDF file is there any file size limit?


----------



## sevnik0202

Zabeen said:


> Hi!
> 
> For document loading is there any guideline on the file size?


Its 5 MB per file. I read it somewhere on the forum.


----------



## semaaustralia

Shells2012 said:


> would like to give inputs here....this number is a centralised number and can be picked either by Brisbane team or Adelaide team. I got this information from the guy whom I spoke to this morning regarding my application. I asked him if I can have the contact number for Adelaide team, so I can call them directly.....then he told me that you have called on the correct number and it belongs to both the teams.


Ok..that solves it then..
Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> For PDF file is there any file size limit?


5mb limit


----------



## BossLadyMo

Read on another thread that someone who lodged August 2nd got granted...direct grant.


----------



## Etch123

Hello, does anyone know how the 2 year state sponsorship is tracked once you make your first entry? Mine will be to Adelaide, so is there some physical place I need to register at, to say that I have arrived in the particular state and that my 2 years starts from that date?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheExpatriate

Etch123 said:


> Hello, does anyone know how the 2 year state sponsorship is tracked once you make your first entry? Mine will be to Adelaide, so is there some physical place I need to register at, to say that I have arrived in the particular state and that my 2 years starts from that date? Thanks in advance


No it does not start then. Only when you move permanently


----------



## kingcantona7

thanks vasu for pointing that out..will submit income tax proof also..
@dixiechic, don worry..don think its a mandatory requirement...


----------



## Etch123

TheExpatriate said:


> No it does not start then. Only when you move permanently


Hi, yes we plan to move permantly, at the first entry. So how Is it tracked? Do you register somewhere?


----------



## eva-aus1

yes!



Zabeen said:


> Hi!
> 
> For document loading is there any guideline on the file size?


----------



## Paddy_cool

*Hi mates... Pls. Clarify this.

I hv used same referral letters b/w copy fr DIBP application which I hd sent with my Vetassess application, . Original letters were physically dispatched to vetassess in Sep/2012
All letters r notrized photocopy of original... Including my current employer

Is it good to go or CO might ask fr fresh referral letters? 

Althoug I hv uploaded the latest documents of my current employer, where I hv been working fr last 7 years......docs like 8 payslips, promotion & increments letters, form 16..
*


----------



## TheExpatriate

Etch123 said:


> Hi, yes we plan to move permantly, at the first entry. So how Is it tracked? Do you register somewhere?


 yes

Check ur SS Letter

You will find an email address in ur state government to advise them of arrival and a questionnaire to fill periodically


----------



## prodigy+

Hi

When I was in UK, I got Indian pay slip but it was credited to UK bank account after conversion. Also, I don't have my UK account detail. 
Can you please let me know what can be done in that case?


----------



## vanilla87

Hi Radical,

Onshore applicant here. I also received the bridging visa. That's good but that means you cant leave the country all your PR is finalised.

cheers



radical said:


> Hey Waqar,
> 
> In relation to the above, I have received "BCC2014/xxxxx - yyyyyyy - Name IMMI *Acknowledgement of Application Received*" which doesn't mention the word "Valid" However, I did receive a bridging visa grant letter because I am an onshore applicant. Is it the case with every onshore applicant or its just me?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Scribbler

*Assessment information and financials for 189 and 190*

Hi All!

I have a couple of questions.

1- When you apply for an ACS assessment, do we have to mention which subclass we are applying for?
2-Do we have to specify SOL/CSOL or do we have to specify only the role under either of the SOL or CSOL when applying for the ACS assessment?
note- i'm deciding the subclass 189 or 190 as im deciding if I should try using the SOL. Role selection causing a minor confusion at my side!
3-Once we're done with the assessment, do we apply for either the 189 or 190(if we do not have to mention that at the time of the assessment)?
4- What are the financial requirements that I need to show in the bank if I have to apply for 190 which is State Sponsored?


----------



## radical

vanilla87 said:


> Hi Radical,
> 
> Onshore applicant here. I also received the bridging visa. That's good but that means you cant leave the country all your PR is finalised.
> 
> cheers


Hey bud, thanks for you reply. Well thats true, I've got a bridging C. However, my concern is with the word "Valid" not being there in the sentence. What was your subject line for the acknowledgement email?


----------



## 189

BossLadyMo said:


> Read on another thread that someone who lodged August 2nd got granted...direct grant.


I can't find any, may be you should put permanent link of that post.


----------



## 189

prodigy+ said:


> Hi
> 
> When I was in UK, I got Indian pay slip but it was credited to UK bank account after conversion. Also, I don't have my UK account detail.
> Can you please let me know what can be done in that case?


How many year old matter is this?
I have seen people getting grant by submitting few years tax forms and absolutely no pay slip


----------



## 189

Scribbler said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1- When you apply for an ACS assessment, do we have to mention which subclass we are applying for?
> 2-Do we have to specify SOL/CSOL or do we have to specify only the role under either of the SOL or CSOL when applying for the ACS assessment?
> note- i'm deciding the subclass 189 or 190 as im deciding if I should try using the SOL. Role selection causing a minor confusion at my side!
> 3-Once we're done with the assessment, do we apply for either the 189 or 190(if we do not have to mention that at the time of the assessment)?
> 4- What are the financial requirements that I need to show in the bank if I have to apply for 190 which is State Sponsored?


1. NO
2. ANZCO must be specified
3. Yep, even you can apply for both 189 and 190 by creating 2 different EOIs
4. Nothing formally mention, as long as you declare you can support yourself after moving is enough.


----------



## xs2sandeep

*Query regarding PCC*

Hi Friends,

I have a query regarding PCC. I stayed in France for 2 years and USA for around 11 months. I have arranged PCC from France.Do I need to provide PCC for USA? One of my friend told me that you need to provide PCC for a country where our complete stay is more than 1 year.

Please provide your valuable suggestion regarding PCC.

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## mikjc6

Hello Friends,

Today I started to fill up my 189 online application but faced with a lot of unfamiliar questions. I am not sure what to pick (yes or no); if yes then what about all the additional information associated to the question.

A warning is constantly appearing after filling up each page...stating that I have other unfinalised application which I may need to withdraw. 

In Page no 8 - I am not sure about at least 6 to 7 questions.
For example :
1. I was not deported but I left Sydney to avoid being deported after completion of studies. An exclusion period of 3 years was applied on me because I lost the case in high court against DIMIA. So not sure....
Other parts that I am not sure of are in page 3-4
2. I don't know about the visa grant number and visa label number(I have 7 bridging visa labelled in my previous passport)
3. In my previous passport there is a space between my name but in my new passport unfortunately there is none? not sure will this cause any trouble or not?
4. In one question it asked about residential address of previously lived overseas places. I have been to several countries since birth. now do I need to put every details or only of last 10 years, and put a common residential address of Australia where I lived for 3 years in different places? 


Another section was on employment history, asking If I ever worked in last ten years on the nominated occupation. I am not claiming points for job experience so should I say no or yes? If yes then need to put details...which is hard to come by...


I know these are complex questions and this whole pack of questions are making me nervous.

Please assist me, if anyone faced similar kind of situation or know how to answer those questions.
Thanks


----------



## Roots

TheExpatriate said:


> EOI and eVisa are for employment you claimed points on
> 
> Form 80 is for ANY employment for security and background checks



Thanks a ton Future_ozzy and TheExpatriate for clearing out that for me.


----------



## radical

mikjc6 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today I started to fill up my 189 online application but faced with a lot of unfamiliar questions. I am not sure what to pick (yes or no); if yes then what about all the additional information associated to the question.
> 
> A warning is constantly appearing after filling up each page...stating that I have other unfinalised application which I may need to withdraw.
> 
> In Page no 8 - I am not sure about at least 6 to 7 questions.
> For example :
> 1. I was not deported but I left Sydney to avoid being deported after completion of studies. An exclusion period of 3 years was applied on me because I lost the case in high court against DIMIA. So not sure....
> Other parts that I am not sure of are in page 3-4
> 2. I don't know about the visa grant number and visa label number(I have 7 bridging visa labelled in my previous passport)
> 3. In my previous passport there is a space between my name but in my new passport unfortunately there is none? not sure will this cause any trouble or not?
> 4. In one question it asked about residential address of previously lived overseas places. I have been to several countries since birth. now do I need to put every details or only of last 10 years, and put a common residential address of Australia where I lived for 3 years in different places?
> 
> 
> Another section was on employment history, asking If I ever worked in last ten years on the nominated occupation. I am not claiming points for job experience so should I say no or yes? If yes then need to put details...which is hard to come by...
> 
> 
> I know these are complex questions and this whole pack of questions are making me nervous.
> 
> Please assist me, if anyone faced similar kind of situation or know how to answer those questions.
> Thanks



Don't even think for a second about not including any information that you are contemplating skipping in the above questions. If your visa was refused or cancelled for whatever reason then do not hide it. Tell them everything. If you try to hide any info or anything that they should know it will give them a chance to refuse your visa and a ban and this time the exclusion period has been increased to 10 years. Since, you had all these complications already, your application will be scrutinized further. They will definitely cross verify the info provided in your earlier application with current one and any discrepancies it will be PIC4020 not met.

As I as said, the fact that you had 3 year exclusion period, you should be all the more careful with your application and be completely honest. Don't be lazy and skip providing information.


----------



## radical

189 said:


> I can't find any, may be you should put permanent link of that post.


It could be 190 subclass.


----------



## prodigy+

189 said:


> How many year old matter is this?
> I have seen people getting grant by submitting few years tax forms and absolutely no pay slip


Hi 

This is from Apr 2010 till Feb 2011


----------



## 189

prodigy+ said:


> Hi
> 
> This is from Apr 2010 till Feb 2011


I believe it should be okay. As long as you submit recent months payslip and past years tax return or income proof it should be enough.


----------



## 189

radical said:


> It could be 190 subclass.


I haven't seen any irrespective of 189 or 190. 
Permanent link as a reference should justify.


----------



## Estrana

Hello fellow expats,

I've lodged all my documents today except for past employment details.
Do I need to attach those documents even if I didn't claim them towards my points?
Most of them were not related to my occupation tho.

Cheers guys


----------



## Zabeen

Hi,


In 189 visa form, is preferred location in Australia important? As Victoria is too choosy now, if I give melbourne there, does it have any impact?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Zabeen said:


> Hi, In 189 visa form, is preferred location in Australia important? As Victoria is too choosy now, if I give melbourne there, does it have any impact?


For 189 applicants you can live wherever you want, and you can leave the preferred location empty/unknown


----------



## TheExpatriate

vanilla87 said:


> Hi Radical, Onshore applicant here. I also received the bridging visa. That's good but that means you cant leave the country all your PR is finalised. cheers


 who said you cannot exit and reenter on a BV??


----------



## radical

TheExpatriate said:


> who said you cannot exit and reenter on a BV??


Yea, he is right only if he is talking about Bridging Visa C, with it one cannot travel as you are not eligible for Bridging Visa B.


----------



## BossLadyMo

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines-924.html


----------



## BossLadyMo

That is the link above...


----------



## Haadka

190 applicants get co faster because they wait 3 months to get invited.... 

Hopefully the coming week we the first August winner...


----------



## radical

189 said:


> I haven't seen any irrespective of 189 or 190.
> Permanent link as a reference should justify.


I have seen a few got their visa for August in 190 subclass. Will post them next time I come across any. However, there is this one guy "Raghuvekat" who received his grant for a lodge date of 25th July which is very strange and very very lucky.


----------



## Haadka

In other forums i have seen 189 applicant who got a direct grant 3 days ago and applied 27 july


----------



## radical

I think the guy in question is "Zamesh" lodge date is 2/08/2014 and Grant Date is 26/09/2014 - Subclass 190. And there are two more, one is from 25/08/2014 and the other from 15/08/2014 again subclass 190.

Please refer to the visa tracker spreadsheet for confirmation : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## radical

Haadka said:


> 190 applicants get co faster because they wait 3 months to get invited....
> 
> Hopefully the coming week we the first August winner...


As per the last months trend. Their rate of processing applications was 2.5 weeks of applications in a week. So, as per that I think, they will start processing August from next week onwards. So, Good Luck August applicants.


----------



## BossLadyMo

I hope so too. Though I am 489 state sponsored, it is on same priority as 190. I didn't frontload medicals and PCC though, hope I get CO just before or around the day I give birth.


----------



## 189

radical said:


> I think the guy in question is "Zamesh" lodge date is 2/08/2014 and Grant Date is 26/09/2014 - Subclass 190. And there are two more, one is from 25/08/2014 and the other from 15/08/2014 again subclass 190.
> 
> Please refer to the visa tracker spreadsheet for confirmation : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


This is true. Many 189 applications submitted towards end July are getting grant. It might come to August 189 applicant soon.

Still I haven't seen any 189 August applicant getting grant except someone spotted typo error in online tracker.

Hope for some movement real soon


----------



## radical

189 said:


> This is true. Many 189 applications submitted towards end July are getting grant. It might come to August 189 applicant soon.
> 
> Still I haven't seen any 189 August applicant getting grant except someone spotted typo error in online tracker.
> 
> Hope for some movement real soon


I am pretty sure they will finish up July and first week of Aug by the end of next week.


----------



## radical

Estrana said:


> Hello fellow expats,
> 
> I've lodged all my documents today except for past employment details.
> Do I need to attach those documents even if I didn't claim them towards my points?
> Most of them were not related to my occupation tho.
> 
> Cheers guys


Attach documents of proof for only those employment for which you're claiming points.


----------



## sumaya

*189 Visa Applicants from September, 2014*

Hello Everyone! I am starting this thread for the 189 Applicants specially from Bangladesh who has submitted their Visa applications in September 2014. This shall help us to track the current situation/status of our applications. Hope everyone will find this helpful.


----------



## Estrana

Ok great, thanks for your clarifications.


----------



## radical

sumaya said:


> Hello Everyone! I am starting this thread for the 189 Applicants who has submitted their Visa applications in September 2014. This shall help us to track the current situation/status of our applications. Hope everyone will find this helpful.


Hey, nice thought but not original  we've got one already here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/548793-189-visa-lodged-september-2014-gang-please-share-timelines-details-3.html


----------



## Scribbler

189 said:


> 1. NO
> 2. ANZCO must be specified
> 3. Yep, even you can apply for both 189 and 190 by creating 2 different EOIs
> 4. Nothing formally mention, as long as you declare you can support yourself after moving is enough.


Thank you for your response, 189.
In reference to point 4, it is applicable for subclass 189 but it seems they require assets(or a bank balance) to show if we apply for 190(state sponsored). I'm trying to figure out the exact minimum amount that needs to be shown in the bank account along with the duration as to how long you need to keep that amount in the bank after applying for the Visa.


----------



## sumaya

Hi, Thanks for the message, I've been to that thread before. But the problem is the timelines and processing time for bangladeshi applicants donot match with the timeline for Indians. SO I thought probably this will help other Bangladeshi applicants. 

I'll post my timeline in that thread for reference. Thanks once again. 



radical said:


> Hey, nice thought but not original  we've got one already here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/548793-189-visa-lodged-september-2014-gang-please-share-timelines-details-3.html


----------



## sumaya

HI everyone. Please find my timeline in my signature. I have front loaded most of the documents and hoping for a direct grant within 3 months.


----------



## radical

sumaya said:


> Hi, Thanks for the message, I've been to that thread before. But the problem is the timelines and processing time for bangladeshi applicants donot match with the timeline for Indians. SO I thought probably this will help other Bangladeshi applicants.
> 
> I'll post my timeline in that thread for reference. Thanks once again.


Fair point. It would great if you could mention specifically "For Bangladesh Applicant" it will be easy for everyone. 

Cheers and Good Luck


----------



## sumaya

Could you please help me with that? I can't change the title of the thread after posting. 



radical said:


> Fair point. It would great if you could mention specifically "For Bangladesh Applicant" it will be easy for everyone.
> 
> Cheers and Good Luck


----------



## mikjc6

radical said:


> Don't even think for a second about not including any information that you are contemplating skipping in the above questions. If your visa was refused or cancelled for whatever reason then do not hide it. Tell them everything. If you try to hide any info or anything that they should know it will give them a chance to refuse your visa and a ban and this time the exclusion period has been increased to 10 years. Since, you had all these complications already, your application will be scrutinized further. They will definitely cross verify the info provided in your earlier application with current one and any discrepancies it will be PIC4020 not met.
> 
> As I as said, the fact that you had 3 year exclusion period, you should be all the more careful with your application and be completely honest. Don't be lazy and skip providing information.


Thank you for your suggestion...Actually I am not trying to hide anything, I am just not sure of few facts that's all. Therefore, I am taking all the precautions as humanly possible. Since my case is more complex than I anticipated, I am considering to appoint a registered migration agent because I don't want to be refused due to some stupid reason which happened with me before.

BTW I heard that the helpline guys are very supportive and if you have any questions related visa problems then they will assist you over the phone. Is it true? Should I contact the DIBP for my dilemmas?

Thanks again...


----------



## radical

mikjc6 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion...Actually I am not trying to hide anything, I am just not sure of few facts that's all. Therefore, I am taking all the precautions as humanly possible. Since my case is more complex than I anticipated, I am considering to appoint a registered migration agent because I don't want to be refused due to some stupid reason which happened with me before.
> 
> BTW I heard that the helpline guys are very supportive and if you have any questions related visa problems then they will assist you over the phone. Is it true? Should I contact the DIBP for my dilemmas?
> 
> Thanks again...


I also suggest that you should know everything thats happening with your application. If you have given your case to an agent doesn't mean you leave everything to them. They tend to make more mistakes than you do. Pester him/her for every little detail about your case and do take second opinion. I have come across very contradicting information from different agents. So, be very careful. Sorry to scare you like this but I am speaking from personal experiences.


----------



## radical

sumaya said:


> Could you please help me with that? I can't change the title of the thread after posting.


i am afraid, I can't as I am not the MOD. Ask someone who is moderator may be they can help you.


----------



## Kumar84

Hi Expat,

I have applied for visa 189 on 25th of june 2014, but still waiting for the grant... although I called DIBP on 25th Sep for the status and they said documents are received and in process, if anything further required they will contact over email... everything is front loaded from my side and I applied through a registered mara agent...

what could be the possible reasons for delay and what should I do in this case, please suggest...

your inputes will be helpful..

Thank you...


----------



## dextress

Kumar84 said:


> Hi Expat,
> 
> I have applied for visa 189 on 25th of june 2014, but still waiting for the grant... although I called DIBP on 25th Sep for the status and they said documents are received and in process, if anything further required they will contact over email... everything is front loaded from my side and I applied through a registered mara agent...
> 
> what could be the possible reasons for delay and what should I do in this case, please suggest...
> 
> your inputes will be helpful..
> 
> Thank you...


Have patience. there are people (e.g. myself), who had applied before you and still waiting. Have you got a CO btw? which team is he from?


----------



## semaaustralia

Kumar84 said:


> Hi Expat,
> 
> I have applied for visa 189 on 25th of june 2014, but still waiting for the grant... although I called DIBP on 25th Sep for the status and they said documents are received and in process, if anything further required they will contact over email... everything is front loaded from my side and I applied through a registered mara agent...
> 
> what could be the possible reasons for delay and what should I do in this case, please suggest...
> 
> your inputes will be helpful..
> 
> Thank you...


I applied on 7th April and still waiting for Grant.
So you can see that your case isn't late afterall...


----------



## semaaustralia

Kumar84 said:


> Hi Expat,
> 
> I have applied for visa 189 on 25th of june 2014, but still waiting for the grant... although I called DIBP on 25th Sep for the status and they said documents are received and in process, if anything further required they will contact over email... everything is front loaded from my side and I applied through a registered mara agent...
> 
> what could be the possible reasons for delay and what should I do in this case, please suggest...
> 
> your inputes will be helpful..
> 
> Thank you...


I applied on 7th April and still waiting for Grant.
So you can see that your case isn't late afterall...


----------



## Kumar84

semaaustralia said:


> I applied on 7th April and still waiting for Grant.
> So you can see that your case isn't late afterall...



Thank you semaaustralia.. for instilling more patience..

I wish an early grant for you!!


----------



## Kumar84

dextress said:


> Have patience. there are people (e.g. myself), who had applied before you and still waiting. Have you got a CO btw? which team is he from?



No the CO has not been allocated as per the last update I have from DIBP..


----------



## taz_mt

how long does it take to change the status of documents uploaded from required to received?

uploaded a few docs 5 days ago, still show as required. earlier the status changed in one day.

thanks


----------



## radical

imtiazmt said:


> how long does it take to change the status of documents uploaded from required to received?
> 
> uploaded a few docs 5 days ago, still show as required. earlier the status changed in one day.
> 
> thanks


For me it was not in "Required Mode" but "Recommended Mode" and as soon as I have uploaded any docs it changed to "Received". However, I have read in the forum that it is a system glitch that the status is not changing even after the upload for some applicants. So dont worry about it. But I also suggest to be on the safer side email the docs as well.


----------



## Jamaloo

*Indusrtial engineer*



imtiazmt said:


> how long does it take to change the status of documents uploaded from required to received?
> 
> uploaded a few docs 5 days ago, still show as required. earlier the status changed in one day.
> 
> thanks


Sir i just want to ask that if a person is applying with 65 points ,should he go for 189 or 190 ..................aND I ALSO READ that one can apply in EOI with both 189 and 190 ...so is hat true .....ur suggestion required ....My degree if applyied for 190 according to SOL is only at perth


----------



## TheExpatriate

Jamaloo said:


> Sir i just want to ask that if a person is applying with 65 points ,should he go for 189 or 190 ..................aND I ALSO READ that one can apply in EOI with both 189 and 190 ...so is hat true .....ur suggestion required ....My degree if applyied for 190 according to SOL is only at perth


190 for Pakistanis is a better choice since it is much faster processing

otherwise 189 is good and unrestricted, and you do not have to go through the hassle of SS and you are not at the mercy of a state to pick you or not.


----------



## thunderbird350

Hi August gang,
Me and my wife have applied for 189 in August. Received invite and waiting for CO to be 
assigned.
I have been watching this forum from August and have been thankful to you all for getting the information.
Me and my wife are struggling with PCC, its been a month and we dont have the PCC yet.
Trying hard for it but nothings working. Hope our hard work and sweat spent at police stations doesn't go in wate.
All the best to August gang. 

Thanks 
Thunderbird350

IELTS: 2-Aug-2014
Invite received : 28-Aug-2014
Visa lodges: 5-Sep-2014
Medicals: 10-Sep-2014
PCC : ? 
CO : waiting


----------



## bdapplicant

Case of indian applicants is bit different. Usually grants for indians are fast compare to other high risk countries. I think like BD, Pakistani and other countries, your one is under security check that may take some time.



semaaustralia said:


> I applied on 7th April and still waiting for Grant.
> So you can see that your case isn't late afterall...


----------



## Scribbler

> Originally Posted by 189 View Post
> 1. NO
> 2. ANZCO must be specified
> 3. Yep, even you can apply for both 189 and 190 by creating 2 different EOIs
> 4. Nothing formally mention, as long as you declare you can support yourself after moving is enough.





Scribbler said:


> Thank you for your response, 189.
> In reference to point 4, it is applicable for subclass 189 but it seems they require assets(or a bank balance) to show if we apply for 190(state sponsored). I'm trying to figure out the exact minimum amount that needs to be shown in the bank account along with the duration as to how long you need to keep that amount in the bank after applying for the Visa.


 Reposting! Answers to the below would be great!
it is applicable for subclass 189 where financial background is not required but it seems they require assets(or a bank balance) to show if we apply for 190(state sponsored). I'm trying to figure out the exact minimum amount that needs to be shown in the bank account along with the duration as to how long you need to keep that amount in the bank after applying for the Visa.
Or if I'm wrong I need to know which subclass requires financial proof and how much should be shown in the bank and the duration of the bank balance required to be available in the bank to be shown during the process


----------



## semaaustralia

bdapplicant said:


> Case of indian applicants is bit different. Usually grants for indians are fast compare to other high risk countries. I think like BD, Pakistani and other countries, your one is under security check that may take some time.


No....it is not under security check. It was delayed because of referred medicals and reassignment of C.O.
I just wanted you to know that you haven't waited the most...Your wait time is still bearable.


----------



## mikjc6

Hello Friends and experts,

I need some ideas about what to choose for employment in nominated occupation section of 189 application. I mean after graduating in accounting major, I pursued my career in sports and spent couple of years in sports, after that I worked in several different fields in last few years. none of them are related to my studies except one which I am currently involved with. I am not claiming any job experience points so do I just choose no ( by the way if I choose no would that negatively impact my PR application)......or.......just choose yes and explain other types of works that I did. Mind that the section only asked about nominated occupation so guys need your advise on this one.....


----------



## TheExpatriate

mikjc6 said:


> Hello Friends and experts,
> 
> I need some ideas about what to choose for employment in nominated occupation section of 189 application. I mean after graduating in accounting major, I pursued my career in sports and spent couple of years in sports, after that I worked in several different fields in last few years. none of them are related to my studies except one which I am currently involved with. I am not claiming any job experience points so do I just choose no ( by the way if I choose no would that negatively impact my PR application)......or.......just choose yes and explain other types of works that I did. Mind that the section only asked about nominated occupation so guys need your advise on this one.....


it's black and white ..... did you work for a closely related job to your nominated job? Yes is a Yes, No is a No ...... Saying Yes when facts say No is visa fraud .....


----------



## AngelSeven

I partially agree to this. My colleague had done his graduation in BCom but has been working in software . He was told if the education is not relevant to experience they deduct 6 years from the total experience.

So he decided to apply based on post graduation which is MSc. There are few more friends of mine who have done the same.

So please dont lose hope, Find a reliable Agent and apply according to their guidance.


----------



## kevin538

Guys Please advise,

How to process the IELTS ( English Waiver) Fees for Spouse we have to wait till CO request ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

kevin538 said:


> Guys Please advise, How to process the IELTS ( English Waiver) Fees for Spouse we have to wait till CO request ?


 yes as it is ONLY requested when you pass everything else (otherwise you'd forfeit it as well if you - God forbid- get rejected


----------



## kevin538

TheExpatriate said:


> yes as it is ONLY requested when you pass everything else (otherwise you'd forfeit it as well if you - God forbid- get rejected


Thanks for your reply Expartriate.


----------



## taniska

I have applied for 189 on 29-Aug. When can I expect CO allocation. Thanks


----------



## sevnik0202

taniska said:


> I have applied for 189 on 29-Aug. When can I expect CO allocation. Thanks


Its usually 12 weeks but if you are lucky it can be sooner too....


----------



## amar_gahir

Friends, 

i got invite for 189. Can i apply for victoria or NSW SS also ?

What is recommended here 189 or 190? 

BR/
Amar


----------



## fly2shashi

amar_gahir said:


> Friends,
> 
> i got invite for 189. Can i apply for victoria or NSW SS also ?
> 
> What is recommended here 189 or 190?
> 
> BR/
> Amar


Better to go with 189. You will have the luxury of working from anywhere in Australia. By the time you receive your state sponsorship, you will probably have 189 visa in your hand. And as I understand, the timelines for both is mostly same.

SS


----------



## padmakarrao

Scribbler said:


> Thank you for your response, 189. In reference to point 4, it is applicable for subclass 189 but it seems they require assets(or a bank balance) to show if we apply for 190(state sponsored). I'm trying to figure out the exact minimum amount that needs to be shown in the bank account along with the duration as to how long you need to keep that amount in the bank after applying for the Visa.


Hi scribbler, luckily australian government does not ask to show the money. They just want to know that can you support yourself in the initial period. So depending on a state you can say I have 15000-20000 aud. noone is going to ask for proof.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## zaheedhasan

*Spouse IELTS score*

We are planning to apply for PR. Could you please let me know if IELTS score is compulsory for a spouse? If yes, what is the score requirement? Thanks


----------



## sevnik0202

amar_gahir said:


> Friends,
> 
> i got invite for 189. Can i apply for victoria or NSW SS also ?
> 
> What is recommended here 189 or 190?
> 
> BR/
> Amar


If you already have an invite then you should go for 189. In 190 you will have a condition to stay for first two years in the sponsoring state.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sevnik0202

zaheedhasan said:


> We are planning to apply for PR. Could you please let me know if IELTS score is compulsory for a spouse? If yes, what is the score requirement? Thanks


4.5 is the IELTS requirement on the other hand you can use a letter from spouse's college stating medium of studies as english.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Jango911

Hi Xeeshan,

Not a must if you can show her college certificate that her medium of study was in English!

All the best!

Br, JangZ



zaheedhasan said:


> We are planning to apply for PR. Could you please let me know if IELTS score is compulsory for a spouse? If yes, what is the score requirement? Thanks


----------



## Sony190

shakeeltabu said:


> Hi i have lodged my application on 18th sept.Now i want to know whether i can do PCC or should i wait for CO allocation or any mail acknowledgement.please advise.


I would suggest please go ahead with PCC and after you obtain the PCC , yuou must upload this in the e Visa portal. this only helps and saves time in getting the grant. PCC is valid for one year so no harm. Go ahead


----------



## remya2013

Good to see this link.

I submitted visa application on 24 Sep 2014


----------



## 189

thunderbird350 said:


> Hi August gang,
> Me and my wife have applied for 189 in August. Received invite and waiting for CO to be
> assigned.
> I have been watching this forum from August and have been thankful to you all for getting the information.
> Me and my wife are struggling with PCC, its been a month and we dont have the PCC yet.
> Trying hard for it but nothings working. Hope our hard work and sweat spent at police stations doesn't go in wate.
> All the best to August gang.
> 
> Thanks
> Thunderbird350
> 
> IELTS: 2-Aug-2014
> Invite received : 28-Aug-2014
> Visa lodges: 5-Sep-2014
> Medicals: 10-Sep-2014
> PCC : ?
> CO : waiting


Welcome 
Good to update Signature using "User CP" menu above


----------



## bdapplicant

Any grant today?


----------



## greenthumbs

zaheedhasan said:


> We are planning to apply for PR. Could you please let me know if IELTS score is compulsory for a spouse? If yes, what is the score requirement? Thanks


We also sent letter from highschool college stating that medium of instruction was English


----------



## Waiting21.7

My application is under process, I have a substantial visa and a bridging visa A. Now, I want to go outside Australia. Can any one suggest me what should I do, whether inform gsm or lodge BVB. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ask2

Hey ... Today morning when I checked my immi account for any updated/correspondence, it shows "an error has occurred and try again later" message... anybody else seen this ??


----------



## amit27

ask2 said:


> Hey ... Today morning when I checked my immi account for any updated/correspondence, it shows "an error has occurred and try again later" message... anybody else seen this ??


Yes, they have Planned maintenance time


----------



## taz_mt

ask2 said:


> Hey ... Today morning when I checked my immi account for any updated/correspondence, it shows "an error has occurred and try again later" message... anybody else seen this ??


i got the same error, its been there for the last 12 hours now. Now the error says, error occured, close all browsers and try again


----------



## amit27

System maintenance and technical issues

Check out this link


----------



## taz_mt

amit27 said:


> System maintenance and technical issues
> 
> Check out this link


well, that sort of explains it, but seems they overshot their maintenance window.


----------



## Francis Moore

Hello house, I read somewhere on the forum that when CO is allocated, the "Last updated feature" on the Immiaccount changes from the date of the initial application,can anybody confirm this?


----------



## Waqarali20005

Francis Moore said:


> Hello house, I read somewhere on the forum that when CO is allocated, the "Last updated feature" on the Immiaccount changes from the date of the initial application,can anybody confirm this?


yes it happens!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Francis Moore said:


> Hello house, I read somewhere on the forum that when CO is allocated, the "Last updated feature" on the Immiaccount changes from the date of the initial application,can anybody confirm this?


it happened with me


----------



## Francis Moore

But I guess if it doesn't happen it doesn't mean you don't have a CO?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Francis Moore said:


> But I guess if it doesn't happen it doesn't mean you don't have a CO?


if the CO hasn't contacted you or altered anything in your application yet, I believe it won't be updated.


----------



## Scribbler

*Assessment enquiry*

Hi guys,
When submitting your assessment documents to ACS, do we have to mention the role that we intend to get into or do they only assess your experience with your bachelors to check if its relevant?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Scribbler said:


> Hi guys,
> When submitting your assessment documents to ACS, do we have to mention the role that we intend to get into or do they only assess your experience with your bachelors to check if its relevant?


you have to pick an ANZSCO Code to get assessed for, not just your qualifications ..... You always need an ANZSCO Code, from ACS to EOI to Visa application ......all are based on a code


----------



## WinniePooh

I got CO assigned today and it's Brisbane team 33
She asks for my PCC again even though I applied upfront 2 months ago already
She stated that she need my PCC again because I was travel more than 2 months since my last PCC issued .
This is weird cuz my PCC issued in June 2014 and since that day to now I haven't travel out of Australia 

Anyone got same situation ?
Please advice 
Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

WinniePooh said:


> I got CO assigned today and it's Brisbane team 33
> She asks for my PCC again even though I applied upfront 2 months ago already
> She stated that she need my PCC again because I was travel more than 2 months since my last PCC issued .
> This is weird cuz my PCC issued in June 2014 and since that day to now I haven't travel out of Australia
> 
> Anyone got same situation ?
> Please advice
> Thanks


this is why they need it, to make sure in these 4 months you haven't committed any offences 

This shows why front-loading PCCs is sometimes a waste of time and money


----------



## semaaustralia

Francis Moore said:


> But I guess if it doesn't happen it doesn't mean you don't have a CO?


It is more of "if CO touched your application".... You could be assigned a CO and that status won't change because the CO hasn't requested anything from you (more like correspondence).
I had the status change twice. First time was when CO asked me for form80, PCC and medicals.
Second time was when another CO asked my wife to sign Form815.
HTH.
Cheers.


----------



## jumpingkangaroo

thunderbird350 said:


> Hi August gang,
> Me and my wife have applied for 189 in August. Received invite and waiting for CO to be
> assigned.
> I have been watching this forum from August and have been thankful to you all for getting the information.
> Me and my wife are struggling with PCC, its been a month and we dont have the PCC yet.
> Trying hard for it but nothings working. Hope our hard work and sweat spent at police stations doesn't go in wate.
> All the best to August gang.
> 
> Thanks
> Thunderbird350
> 
> IELTS: 2-Aug-2014
> Invite received : 28-Aug-2014
> Visa lodges: 5-Sep-2014
> Medicals: 10-Sep-2014
> PCC : ?
> CO : waiting


Can you please elaborate, why PCC is taking time and why do you need to go to the police stations?
I had applied online on the PSK site and taken an appointment. Got the PCC for me and wife within an hour. It should not be a problem if your passports are updated.


----------



## dextress

*Today....*

So no grants today? 
Or is it a holiday in Australia?


----------



## padmakarrao

DIBP is closed today.


----------



## TheExpatriate

today is Family and Community day in ACT and Queen's Birthday in WA

Public Holidays in Australia


----------



## varun71863

Any grants today?


----------



## zameer.ise

*Emmigration Check Required on Renewed Passport*

Hello Friends,

I got my grant couple of months back and renewed my passport recently.
After the renewal now my passport contains a statement "Emmigration Check Required"..

Will this create any problems ? and how to remove this check from passport ?

Thanks,
Jameer


----------



## zameer.ise

*Looking for travel mate*

Hello Friends,

I'm planning to travel in the month of Feb/March 2015 and looking for friends who are also planning same time. I'm planning visit either Sydney/Melbourne and may travel from either Bangalore or Chennai..

Please drop me PM so that we can talk more on this.

Thanks,
Jameer


----------



## kingcantona7

any updates? anywhere? anyone?


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> any updates? anywhere? anyone?


I can see few ppl got grant today lodge in June and July


----------



## kingcantona7

thats good news 189...right now deloholics, in july also got grant..submitted on 23 july


----------



## kimh

Hey,

Approx. How much time does it take for CO allocation and post that till grant?

Also, does the status for health checks change in the immi account after the meds have been uploaded? My account shows Received for everything except Meds. Meds are still on Recommended.

Thanks


----------



## deloholicw

Quite a lot of July grants today


----------



## kingcantona7

hey kimh..i think its around 2.5 months to get a co contact..
also for the medicals, mine is also recommended..so i assume it wont change..


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats to all grants today...hope there's more..


----------



## Kumar84

*Visa granted!!!*

Although I was a silent follower, but from the past 2 days was worried about my Visa grant and shared my anxiety with you guys.

Although I applied through a MARA agent but this forum acted like a ive updage and keep me aware of with the ground situations.

Today, I got my GRANT, as confirmed by my agent but I still need to validate the same on VEVO and through the grant mail he is going to send me across in next hour.

Thank you all for being supportive to each other!

I wish all of those who are waiting for their grants, a very early relief from their wait.


Visa: 189, IELTS- 28 March 2014 | ACS- 27 May 2014 | Invitation Received-23 May June-60pts | eVISA Lodge-25 June 2014|Medical- 6 July 2014| PCC -11 July 2014 |Frontloaded everything- 11 July 2014 | CO- ?? Visa Grant- (Direct Grant)


----------



## semaaustralia

Kumar84 said:


> Although I was a silent follower, but from the past 2 days was worried about my Visa grant and shared my anxiety with you guys.
> 
> Although I applied through a MARA agent but this forum acted like a ive updage and keep me aware of with the ground situations.
> 
> Today, I got my GRANT, as confirmed by my agent but I still need to validate the same on VEVO and through the grant mail he is going to send me across in next hour.
> 
> Thank you all for being supportive to each other!
> 
> I wish all of those who are waiting for their grants, a very early relief from their wait.
> 
> Visa: 189, IELTS- 28 March 2014 | ACS- 27 May 2014 | Invitation Received-23 May June-60pts | eVISA Lodge-25 June 2014|Medical- 6 July 2014| PCC -11 July 2014 |Frontloaded everything- 11 July 2014 | CO- ?? Visa Grant- (Direct Grant)


Congrats...Finally, your wait is over.


----------



## dextress

Kumar84 said:


> Although I was a silent follower, but from the past 2 days was worried about my Visa grant and shared my anxiety with you guys.
> 
> Although I applied through a MARA agent but this forum acted like a ive updage and keep me aware of with the ground situations.
> 
> Today, I got my GRANT, as confirmed by my agent but I still need to validate the same on VEVO and through the grant mail he is going to send me across in next hour.
> 
> Thank you all for being supportive to each other!
> 
> I wish all of those who are waiting for their grants, a very early relief from their wait.
> 
> 
> Visa: 189, IELTS- 28 March 2014 | ACS- 27 May 2014 | Invitation Received-23 May June-60pts | eVISA Lodge-25 June 2014|Medical- 6 July 2014| PCC -11 July 2014 |Frontloaded everything- 11 July 2014 | CO- ?? Visa Grant- (Direct Grant)


Excellent... Congrats and all the best for new life...


----------



## Mike147

Congrats to all those who got grants today! 

Please remember to update visa tracker.


----------



## kimh

kingcantona7 said:


> hey kimh..i think its around 2.5 months to get a co contact..
> also for the medicals, mine is also recommended..so i assume it wont change..


Thanks


----------



## Nishbhar

Kumar84 said:


> Although I was a silent follower, but from the past 2 days was worried about my Visa grant and shared my anxiety with you guys.
> 
> Although I applied through a MARA agent but this forum acted like a ive updage and keep me aware of with the ground situations.
> 
> Today, I got my GRANT, as confirmed by my agent but I still need to validate the same on VEVO and through the grant mail he is going to send me across in next hour.
> 
> Thank you all for being supportive to each other!
> 
> I wish all of those who are waiting for their grants, a very early relief from their wait.
> 
> 
> Visa: 189, IELTS- 28 March 2014 | ACS- 27 May 2014 | Invitation Received-23 May June-60pts | eVISA Lodge-25 June 2014|Medical- 6 July 2014| PCC -11 July 2014 |Frontloaded everything- 11 July 2014 | CO- ?? Visa Grant- (Direct Grant)


Congrats Mate!


----------



## sumaya

Congratulations!



Kumar84 said:


> Although I was a silent follower, but from the past 2 days was worried about my Visa grant and shared my anxiety with you guys.
> 
> Although I applied through a MARA agent but this forum acted like a ive updage and keep me aware of with the ground situations.
> 
> Today, I got my GRANT, as confirmed by my agent but I still need to validate the same on VEVO and through the grant mail he is going to send me across in next hour.
> 
> Thank you all for being supportive to each other!
> 
> I wish all of those who are waiting for their grants, a very early relief from their wait.
> 
> 
> Visa: 189, IELTS- 28 March 2014 | ACS- 27 May 2014 | Invitation Received-23 May June-60pts | eVISA Lodge-25 June 2014|Medical- 6 July 2014| PCC -11 July 2014 |Frontloaded everything- 11 July 2014 | CO- ?? Visa Grant- (Direct Grant)


----------



## Kumar84

semaaustralia said:


> Congrats...Finally, your wait is over.


Thank you Mate!!

I wish the same for you ans early as possible.. and I am not saying this to thank you but I know how it feels when the wait become long!!

You will get your soon..


----------



## Kumar84

dextress said:


> Excellent... Congrats and all the best for new life...


Thank you Mate!!

I wish the same for you ans early as possible.. and I am not saying this to thank you but I know how it feels when the wait become long!!

May god grace you the day very soon!!


----------



## Kumar84

Nishbhar said:


> Congrats Mate!


Thank you Mate!!


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

Just checked immi account and the document status has changed from requested to received. My agent never uploaded documents to immi account they were emailed on 19th September. What does this status change means? Any inputs?

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Nishbhar

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just checked immi account and the document status has changed from requested to received. My agent never uploaded documents to immi account they were emailed on 19th September. What does this status change means? Any inputs?
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


it means you need to upload the requested docs to the IMMI account as well as send them an email with the docs attached.


----------



## sevnik0202

Nishbhar said:


> it means you need to upload the requested docs to the IMMI account as well as send them an email with the docs attached.


But the status on Immi Account already says received on 30/9/2014.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sumaya

I dont think you should upload them again as it says received. I have uploaded my docs in the panel and after two days, the status changed from "Recommended" to "Received". If they are done with that doc, it should be changed to "Requirement Met"/"BF (Brought Forward)". If the CO requests for a document for second time, it says "Requested".

You can only upload 60 documents in the panel. I don't think you should waste the quota unless the CO/corresponding teams asks you to do so. Rest is upto you. 



sevnik0202 said:


> But the status on Immi Account already says received on 30/9/2014.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


----------



## Mike147

Hi guys,

I uploaded my PCC some time again, but it still says requested.
I would like to mail the DIBP and ask them if they have received it. 

What email address can I use? 
I have not been allocated a CO as of yet.


----------



## Mike147

Mike147 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I uploaded my PCC some time again, but it still says requested.
> I would like to mail the DIBP and ask them if they have received it.
> 
> What email address can I use?
> I have not been allocated a CO as of yet.


Apologies it actually says Required, is that normal?
Doesn't received just means it been checked?


----------



## sumaya

So far I know, received means they have got it, not yet processed it. My health requirement says recommended/required on the panel, but eMedical panel says, my medical report has been sent to DIBP. So I think, it's merely a problem with the synchronization of several systems.




Mike147 said:


> Apologies it actually says Required, is that normal?
> Doesn't received just means it been checked?


----------



## 189

Visaradha said:


> Hi all,My husband has a score of 6 in Ielts in each component....and he is done with ACS as a Software engineer....He is having 55 points as of now...so can he apply for NSW state nomination or does he have any chance of getting any other state nomination....trying hard with his Ielts from past 1 year....could some body help me regarding this
> 
> Thanks, Visu


I assume ANZCO is 261313 for that as of today, you can apply for NSW SS only with 6.0 in IELTS 

SA may take 6.5 on special condition check their SS website regularly that might change after few months.

victoria needs 7 each


----------



## Visaradha

189 said:


> I assume ANZCO is 261313 for that as of today, you can apply for NSW SS only with 6.0 in IELTS
> 
> SA may take 6.5 on special condition check their SS website regularly that might change after few months.
> 
> victoria needs 7 each





Thanks for your reply....but i have a doubt if my husband can succeed lodging his application for NSW for this october opening!!!!!!!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## huubang

Just notice that EOI cutoff point for hot skills like Accountant and ICT have dropped back to 60


----------



## 189

Visaradha said:


> Thanks for your reply....but i have a doubt if my husband can succeed lodging his application for NSW for this october opening!!!!!!!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



Why not, i suggest 

- Keep all your document, forms etc ready well ahead
- Please note that last round was fully filled within few hours of opening. 

That means you will have hardly anytime to submit for NSW - OCT


----------



## Visaradha

189 said:


> Why not, i suggest
> 
> - Keep all your document, forms etc ready well ahead
> - Please note that last round was fully filled within few hours of opening.
> 
> That means you will have hardly anytime to submit for NSW - OCT[
> 
> Hmmmmm.........very thanks for your positive reply, will try our luck soon!!!!!


----------



## Zabeen

Hi,

Form 80 should be hand written or we can type our answers, as the form itself says 'Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS'?


----------



## zameer.ise

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Form 80 should be hand written or we can type our answers, as the form itself says 'Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS'?


You can type and file the details and only for signature you can use PEN


----------



## kingcantona7

mates..things are moving it seems..someone who applied for visa 190 on august 11th got a co assigned...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/564794-where-co.html


----------



## huubang

I have a question. After granted 189 visa, will we be issued something like a PR card to prove to others that we are PR? Can't find any info on this


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

Hi All,

This is my first ever post to this amazing website.
Post to get regular feedback, I heard it may take 18 months for grant. Is it true? ShouldI go for medicals at this time??

Thanks

Shahid


_________________________________________________________
IELTS 7.5 (7.5,7,7,8.5)>>> 29-Jan-2014, , Qualification Assessment>>> 17-Apr-2014, Skills Assessment>>> 24-Jul-2014, E.O.I 60 Points>>> 29-Jul-2014, Invitation>>> 29-Aug-2014, Application Lodged>>> 31-Aug-2014, Documents Upload>>> 3-Sep-2014, Police Clearance>>> 30-Sep-2014, Medicals>>> Pending, Case Officer>>> Pending, Visa Grant>>> Pending


----------



## prodigy+

Hi 

I see some people being deducted 6 years and some 4 years by ACS
ACS deducted four years for me for bachelor of Engineering in electronics and communications engineering from my work experience in Oct 2013. 

So I have filed visa with 5 points for work experience deducting 4 years from my total 8.5 years experience. If they deduct 6 years I cannot claim 5 points which would render me ineligible. As I have already paid fee also, should I be worried for anything?


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

Posting here to receive an update.
Should I go for medicals now? I heard it may take 18 months so better to wait.
Please advise.

Shahid


_________________________________________________________
Accountant General <221111>
IELTS 7.5 (7.5,7,7,8.5)>>> 29-Jan-2014, , IPA Qualification Assessment>>> 17-Apr-2014, IPA Skills Assessment>>> 24-Jul-2014, E.O.I 60 Points>>> 29-Jul-2014, Invitation>>> 29-Aug-2014, Application Lodged>>> 31-Aug-2014, Documents Upload>>> 3-Sep-2014, Police Clearance>>> 30-Sep-2014, Medicals>>> Pending, Case Officer>>> Pending, Visa Grant>>> Pending


----------



## padmakarrao

huubang said:


> I have a question. After granted 189 visa, will we be issued something like a PR card to prove to others that we are PR? Can't find any info on this


You do not get anything like this. Anyone who has doubt on your visa status can check the same on a live site called VEVO, as soon as your passport number is entered you will see the complete details of your visa.

Do not be bothered about the same, it wont be needed at most of the places.


----------



## huubang

padmakarrao said:


> You do not get anything like this. Anyone who has doubt on your visa status can check the same on a live site called VEVO, as soon as your passport number is entered you will see the complete details of your visa.
> 
> Do not be bothered about the same, it wont be needed at most of the places.


For Vietnam where I come from, the ground receptionist at the airport usually ask for a visa evidence when we check in. Without that they won't issue the ticket. Now of course I can show the visa grant letter but that's troublesome to bring every time. I doubt if they bother to go online to VEVO to check... Hence the question...


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

Should I wait for CO to be allocated before medicals?

_________________________________________________________
Accountant General <221111>
IELTS 7.5 (7.5,7,7,8.5)> 29-Jan-2014
IPA Qualification Assessment> 17-Apr-2014
IPA Skills Assessment> 24-Jul-2014
E.O.I 60 Points> 29-Jul-2014
Invitation> 29-Aug-2014
Application Lodged> 31-Aug-2014
Documents Upload> 03-Sep-2014
Police Clearance> 30-Sep-2014
Medicals> Pending
Case Officer> Pending
Visa Grant> Pending


----------



## kingcantona7

@mshahidrazzaq..
im not sure about that..however the total time does depend on time taken for skill assessment, ielts, getting invite and visa processing..this may depend from case to case..
an average timeframe would be 8-10 months i guess..not sure though


----------



## TheExpatriate

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Form 80 should be hand written or we can type our answers, as the form itself says 'Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS'?


Fill it electronically and sign it only by hand



huubang said:


> I have a question. After granted 189 visa, will we be issued something like a PR card to prove to others that we are PR? Can't find any info on this


No. nothing as such



huubang said:


> For Vietnam where I come from, the ground receptionist at the airport usually ask for a visa evidence when we check in. Without that they won't issue the ticket. Now of course I can show the visa grant letter but that's troublesome to bring every time. I doubt if they bother to go online to VEVO to check... Hence the question...



Get a visa label if you really really don't want that hassle, it will cost you $150 AUD


----------



## radical

huubang said:


> For Vietnam where I come from, the ground receptionist at the airport usually ask for a visa evidence when we check in. Without that they won't issue the ticket. Now of course I can show the visa grant letter but that's troublesome to bring every time. I doubt if they bother to go online to VEVO to check... Hence the question...


Well there is no such thing as card however, you can get a visa label stamped in your passport. http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1405.pdf
Google about the process behind.


----------



## Etch123

Any way to check status without TRN and only passport numbers? as I have to get the number from my agent....


----------



## TheExpatriate

Etch123 said:


> Any way to check status without TRN and only passport numbers? as I have to get the number from my agent....


Nope. You need the TRN. 

You can find it in the application confirmation OR the visa receipt. 

If they do NOT want to give it to you, threaten them that you will complain to MARA


----------



## Kumar84

*My observation on Grants*

My observation on Grants
1)Priority has been given to 190
A) In 190 also onshore applicants gets first priority 
B) After those 190 applicants with dependents gets next priority

2)189 gets priority after 190 
C)Onshore applicants gets first priority 
D)Next comes the 189 applicants with dependents

*Any other applicant apart from the above listed will be processed after that ONLY*

This is the reason why Single applicant with offshore visa lodgment takes times for grants… 

Please correct me if my observation is wrong…


----------



## TheExpatriate

Kumar84 said:


> 1)Priority has been given to 190
> A)In 190 also onshore applicants gets first priority
> B)After those 190 applicants with dependents gets next priority
> 2)189 gets priority after 190
> C)Onshore applicants gets first priority
> D)Next comes the 189 applicants with dependents
> 
> *Any other applicant apart from the above listed will be processed after that ONLY*
> 
> This is the reason why Single applicant with offshore visa lodgment takes times for grants…
> 
> Please correct me if my observation is wrong…


190 having higher priority than 189 is not just an observation, it's a published fact by DIBP

Singles having lower priority doesn't seem right to me. 

Onshore could probably have faster processing since you are already in the country and Sec Check took place already


----------



## taz_mt

mshahidrazzaq said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first ever post to this amazing website.
> Post to get regular feedback, I heard it may take 18 months for grant. Is it true? ShouldI go for medicals at this time??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shahid


Longer processing times if applying from higher risk countries.


----------



## mikjc6

Hello Experts,
Is it okay to book for medical test with the nominated doctors before CO allocation or we just wait until we are asked to go for the test.....


----------



## TheExpatriate

mikjc6 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Is it okay to book for medical test with the nominated doctors before CO allocation or we just wait until we are asked to go for the test.....


better wait in order not to shorten your FED Notice


----------



## mikjc6

TheExpatriate said:


> better wait in order not to shorten your FED Notice


Sorry mate what exactly is FED notice?


----------



## Kumar84

TheExpatriate said:


> 190 having higher priority than 189 is not just an observation, it's a published fact by DIBP
> 
> Singles having lower priority doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> Onshore could probably have faster processing since you are already in the country and Sec Check took place already


Facts are many my friend, this was entirely my observation from the past 1 Year !!


I wish you all the very best...

Thank you for sharing your inputs..


----------



## TheExpatriate

mikjc6 said:


> Sorry mate what exactly is FED notice?


First Entry Date ..... It's one year from the date you submitted the first PCC/Meds, whichever is earlier. For instance, If you do meds/PCC now, then your visa is approved 9 months from now, you will have only 3 months to make first entry to Australia


----------



## rajeshsoni82

Hi,

If I get VISA with my family. Have have next 6 months for first entry. If I make first entry successfully activate PR but my dependent misses firs entry what are my options then ? #JustAsking


----------



## TheExpatriate

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I get VISA with my family. Have have next 6 months for first entry. If I make first entry successfully activate PR but my dependent misses firs entry what are my options then ? #JustAsking


they forfeit their visas, and then you have to be "a usual resident" of Australia to sponsor them, then it could take 6 to 24 months to get the visas, and they will cost much more ..... 


Just do the first entry for everyone and get it out of your way


----------



## rajeshsoni82

Aus is a costly affair ... a risk and hope !


----------



## rahulkap1

Kumar84 said:


> Although I was a silent follower, but from the past 2 days was worried about my Visa grant and shared my anxiety with you guys.
> 
> Although I applied through a MARA agent but this forum acted like a ive updage and keep me aware of with the ground situations.
> 
> Today, I got my GRANT, as confirmed by my agent but I still need to validate the same on VEVO and through the grant mail he is going to send me across in next hour.
> 
> Thank you all for being supportive to each other!
> 
> I wish all of those who are waiting for their grants, a very early relief from their wait.
> 
> 
> Visa: 189, IELTS- 28 March 2014 | ACS- 27 May 2014 | Invitation Received-23 May June-60pts | eVISA Lodge-25 June 2014|Medical- 6 July 2014| PCC -11 July 2014 |Frontloaded everything- 11 July 2014 | CO- ?? Visa Grant- (Direct Grant)



Congratulations Kumar84. Be in touch. Wish you all the best.:nod:


----------



## hasanabbas19

Hi all,

Just came across this thread. I lodged my application on Aug 11. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## TheExpatriate

nothing ventured, nothing gained


----------



## ppia

Dear All,
I plan to upload the documents under 190 visa. I have one query about uploading of documents.

So far as I can understand we need to upload certified documents. However, in some forums it is said that colour scan without certification is fine. Please suggest which is the correct rule:

1. Colour scan of the original documents without certification from, say, notary public;
2. Certified Colour scan of the original documents, where at first one needs to make colour copy of the original documents, then get it certified by a notary public, and finally again make colour scan of the certified copy;
3. B/W copy of the original document, get it certified by a notary public and finally make colour scan of the certified copy.

Your response will be highly appreciated. If you can send a link verifying your response would be of much help.


----------



## tomato_juice

Guys, I was asked to sign form 956a. What is the purpose of it?


----------



## rahulkap1

ppia said:


> Dear All,
> I plan to upload the documents under 190 visa. I have one query about uploading of documents.
> 
> So far as I can understand we need to upload certified documents. However, in some forums it is said that colour scan without certification is fine. Please suggest which is the correct rule:
> 
> 1. Colour scan of the original documents without certification from, say, notary public;
> 2. Certified Colour scan of the original documents, where at first one needs to make colour copy of the original documents, then get it certified by a notary public, and finally again make colour scan of the certified copy;
> 3. B/W copy of the original document, get it certified by a notary public and finally make colour scan of the certified copy.
> 
> Your response will be highly appreciated. If you can send a link verifying your response would be of much help.



As far as I Know & what I have done in my case...You can do either of Option 1 or Option 3 as both are equally good.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

TheExpatriate said:


> nothing ventured, nothing gained


Yes v well said => TheExpatriate but this thread I closely followed and its really SAD http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/552810-jobs-australia-7.html


----------



## remya2013

mshahidrazzaq said:


> Should I wait for CO to be allocated before medicals?
> 
> _________________________________________________________
> Accountant General <221111>
> IELTS 7.5 (7.5,7,7,8.5)> 29-Jan-2014
> IPA Qualification Assessment> 17-Apr-2014
> IPA Skills Assessment> 24-Jul-2014
> E.O.I 60 Points> 29-Jul-2014
> Invitation> 29-Aug-2014
> Application Lodged> 31-Aug-2014
> Documents Upload> 03-Sep-2014
> Police Clearance> 30-Sep-2014
> Medicals> Pending
> Case Officer> Pending
> Visa Grant> Pending



Hi,

I am not an expert, but I have read like first entry is date is calculated from one year of PCC / Medical, which ever done first.

Since you have already done PCC , I think no need to wait for CO to do medicals.

Seniors please correct if I am wrong


----------



## Etch123

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Yes v well said => TheExpatriate but this thread I closely followed and its really SAD http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/552810-jobs-australia-7.html


I have a feeling that the Majority of migrants are doing well, I know of 4 close friends and my own sister who migrated, and are doing well in oz. I also know of 1 person who had given up and come back to the country (he worked for me before and knowing his character I am NOT surprised that he decided to give up and come back)

I believe that it all depends on your positive frame of mind, God is not going to take you all the way to Australia for you to be a failure. Just my 2 cents


----------



## elamaran

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I get VISA with my family. Have have next 6 months for first entry. If I make first entry successfully activate PR but my dependent misses firs entry what are my options then ? #JustAsking


I have seen few cases in this forum that for some reasons they may be allowed to enter even after Initial Entry Date. For e.g. Pregnancy and advised by doctor to not to travel.


----------



## elamaran

tomato_juice said:


> Guys, I was asked to sign form 956a. What is the purpose of it?


New Form 956 and 956A

New Form 956A – Appointment or withdrawal of authorised recipient 
This form is to be completed by the client to notify the department:

•of the appointment of an authorised recipient to receive written communications that the department would otherwise have sent to the client; or
•that the appointment of an authorised recipient to receive written communications has ceased.


----------



## TheExpatriate

elamaran said:


> I have seen few cases in this forum that for some reasons they may be allowed to enter even after Initial Entry Date. For e.g. Pregnancy and advised by doctor to not to travel.


only extremely exceptional cases. Not wanting to risk the flight money isn't grounds for extension of FED


----------



## dextress

After a long silence, i got this mail from CO:
"
In relation to your claim for 6 year work experience with XYZ company , we require the following as evidence of your employment for that period:

Tax documents
Payslips to cover the period claimed
Bank statements
"

I am working in my current company since past 7.5 years ie about 90 months. I am sure the CO doesn't need 90 payslips and bank statements. What is the best way to provide what is being asked here? 
Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## weinoz

Dear All,

Happy to share the news that, I have been granted my PR today. 
Feeling excited... 

Thank you for all your help and guidance.
Much appreciated.

I wish ALL THE BEST to everyone who is waiting for the golden email. Its just around the corner and keep up the cheer. You will soon have it in your mailbox. 

Cheers !


----------



## dextress

weinoz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share the news that, I have been granted my PR today.
> Feeling excited...
> 
> Thank you for all your help and guidance.
> Much appreciated.
> 
> I wish ALL THE BEST to everyone who is waiting for the golden email. Its just around the corner and keep up the cheer. You will soon have it in your mailbox.
> 
> Cheers !


Congratulations 🎊


----------



## TheExpatriate

dextress said:


> After a long silence, i got this mail from CO:
> "
> In relation to your claim for 6 year work experience with XYZ company , we require the following as evidence of your employment for that period:
> 
> Tax documents
> Payslips to cover the period claimed
> Bank statements
> "
> 
> I am working in my current company since past 7.5 years ie about 90 months. I am sure the CO doesn't need 90 payslips and bank statements. What is the best way to provide what is being asked here?
> Thanks for the help in advance.


get one or two at the beginning, one or two most receent, and randomly one or two months per year for every year in between. Get the same bank statements reflecting those salaries in the payslips


----------



## bobby82

Hello Weinoz,

Can you please share your timelines.

Thanks.


----------



## mah

Kumar84 said:


> Although I was a silent follower, but from the past 2 days was worried about my Visa grant and shared my anxiety with you guys.
> 
> Although I applied through a MARA agent but this forum acted like a ive updage and keep me aware of with the ground situations.
> 
> Today, I got my GRANT, as confirmed by my agent but I still need to validate the same on VEVO and through the grant mail he is going to send me across in next hour.
> 
> Thank you all for being supportive to each other!
> 
> I wish all of those who are waiting for their grants, a very early relief from their wait.
> 
> 
> Visa: 189, IELTS- 28 March 2014 | ACS- 27 May 2014 | Invitation Received-23 May June-60pts | eVISA Lodge-25 June 2014|Medical- 6 July 2014| PCC -11 July 2014 |Frontloaded everything- 11 July 2014 | CO- ?? Visa Grant- (Direct Grant)


Congratss dear


----------



## mah

weinoz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share the news that, I have been granted my PR today.
> Feeling excited...
> 
> Thank you for all your help and guidance.
> Much appreciated.
> 
> I wish ALL THE BEST to everyone who is waiting for the golden email. Its just around the corner and keep up the cheer. You will soon have it in your mailbox.
> 
> Cheers !



Congrats dear, please share your timelines


----------



## semaaustralia

dextress said:


> After a long silence, i got this mail from CO:
> "
> In relation to your claim for 6 year work experience with XYZ company , we require the following as evidence of your employment for that period:
> 
> Tax documents
> Payslips to cover the period claimed
> Bank statements
> "
> 
> I am working in my current company since past 7.5 years ie about 90 months. I am sure the CO doesn't need 90 payslips and bank statements. What is the best way to provide what is being asked here?
> Thanks for the help in advance.


If I were you, I will give CO all 90 payslips...hehehehe.....
But frankly speaking, 4 payslips per year is ok.

Cheers.


----------



## semaaustralia

bobby82 said:


> Hello Weinoz,
> 
> Can you please share your timelines.
> 
> Thanks.


Share your own timeline too. Let it reflect in your signature.
It makes the forum more helpful.

User CP > Settings and Options > Edit Signature


----------



## IndigoKKing

weinoz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share the news that, I have been granted my PR today.
> Feeling excited...
> 
> Thank you for all your help and guidance.
> Much appreciated.
> 
> I wish ALL THE BEST to everyone who is waiting for the golden email. Its just around the corner and keep up the cheer. You will soon have it in your mailbox.
> 
> Cheers !


Congrats Weinoz!

Btw, why does everybody keep calling it 'golden email'?? Does it have a gold background or something?


----------



## TheExpatriate

IndigoKKing said:


> Congrats Weinoz!
> 
> Btw, why does everybody keep calling it 'golden email'?? Does it have a gold background or something?


because you hit gold ....


----------



## VAISHALI BODELE

*Need information*

hi all, 
I am new to expat.it seems to wonder place. i want to be a part of expat family in my journey to get Australia PR visa. I need ur help for this matter.
Basically i am a Dentist,completed my graduation in 2010..n i have a work experience of 3 years..n presently i am pursuing masters in hospital administration (MHA). it will be completed in May 2015..i wanted to relocate to Australia..But wanted to know the feasibility of working there and to work there as a dentist or administrator..kindly help me for all the process for getting permanent resident visa and the process of job searching...


----------



## jainneha

Hi, Had a qt:

My husband is the main applicant and I am the dependant. Will it be necessary for the main applicant to enter Australia or can I (the dependant) go first? Is there any criteria on who can enter the country first?

We did not want to go together as there were some financial issues.. therefore just wanted to understand if can dependants enter first or does the main applicant need to enter before..


----------



## cancerianlrules

jainneha said:


> Hi, Had a qt:
> 
> My husband is the main applicant and I am the dependant. Will it be necessary for the main applicant to enter Australia or can I (the dependant) go first? Is there any criteria on who can enter the country first?
> 
> We did not want to go together as there were some financial issues.. therefore just wanted to understand if can dependants enter first or does the main applicant need to enter before..


Both of you will have same initial entry date but any of you can travel at your convenience. Both must enter prior to IED is the only prerequisite!


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

Accountant General 221111



mshahidrazzaq said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first ever post to this amazing website.
> Post to get regular feedback, I heard it may take 18 months for grant. Is it true? ShouldI go for medicals at this time??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shahid
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________
> IELTS 7.5 (7.5,7,7,8.5)>>> 29-Jan-2014, , Qualification Assessment>>> 17-Apr-2014, Skills Assessment>>> 24-Jul-2014, E.O.I 60 Points>>> 29-Jul-2014, Invitation>>> 29-Aug-2014, Application Lodged>>> 31-Aug-2014, Documents Upload>>> 3-Sep-2014, Police Clearance>>> 30-Sep-2014, Medicals>>> Pending, Case Officer>>> Pending, Visa Grant>>> Pending


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

Hi fellow members,

Should I go for medicals? because one of my friend uploaded but got expired after one year and he had to re-submit and get his grant in July2014. So, I am thinking to wait untill I am asked for medicals by CO.

Secondly, how much time max it should take to get grant? i heard it may go up to 18 months but website (immigration) shows 3 months for 189 under priority no. 4. but seems over optimistic?

please advise..

thanks 

shahid


_________________________________
Accountant General <221111>
IELTS Overall 7.5 (L7.5,R7,W7,S8.5)> 29-Jan-2014
IPA Qualification Assessment> 17-Apr-2014
IPA Skills Assessment> 24-Jul-2014
E.O.I 60 Points> 29-Jul-2014
Invitation> 29-Aug-2014
Application Lodged> 31-Aug-2014
Documents Attached> 03-Sep-2014
PCC> 30-Sep-2014

Medicals> Pending
Case Officer> Pending
Visa Grant> Pending


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

_________________________________
Accountant General <221111>
IELTS Overall 7.5 (L7.5,R7,W7,S8.5)> 29-Jan-2014
IPA Qualification Assessment> 17-Apr-2014
IPA Skills Assessment> 24-Jul-2014
E.O.I 60 Points> 29-Jul-2014
Invitation> 29-Aug-2014
Application Lodged> 31-Aug-2014
Documents Attached> 03-Sep-2014
PCC> 30-Sep-2014

Medicals> Pending
Case Officer> Pending
Visa Grant> Pending


----------



## Kumar84

dextress said:


> After a long silence, i got this mail from CO:
> "
> In relation to your claim for 6 year work experience with XYZ company , we require the following as evidence of your employment for that period:
> 
> Tax documents
> Payslips to cover the period claimed
> Bank statements
> "
> 
> I am working in my current company since past 7.5 years ie about 90 months. I am sure the CO doesn't need 90 payslips and bank statements. What is the best way to provide what is being asked here?
> Thanks for the help in advance.


Mate nothing can be more concrete then form16, if you may arrange that will be way beyond sufficient otherwise 2 paysips for each year one from the beginning and one from the end will do the work


----------



## Kumar84

mah said:


> Congratss dear


Thank you mah..

I eish for your grant soon mate!


----------



## mah

IndigoKKing said:


> Congrats Weinoz!
> 
> Btw, why does everybody keep calling it 'golden email'?? Does it have a gold background or something?



In my opinion, it is precious than gold


----------



## talkout

ANZSCO: 261313 | Subclass: 189 | ACS: Aug 14, 2014 | EOI: Aug 15, 2014 / 75 points | Invite: Aug 29, 2014 | Lodged: Sep 1, 2014 | Medical: Sep 11, 2014 | CO: Pending!


----------



## netrav

Hello
Do we need to true attest all the copies of AADHAR and other forms for uploading in visa form??


----------



## fly2shashi

netrav said:


> Hello
> Do we need to true attest all the copies of AADHAR and other forms for uploading in visa form??


You don't have to get them attested as long as they are colour scans (that's what my agent has done). Aadhar card is not required if you have other national identity docs such as driving licence or pan card.


----------



## netrav

fly2shashi said:


> You don't have to get them attested as long as they are colour scans (that's what my agent has done). Aadhar card is not required if you have other national identity docs such as driving licence or pan card.


Thanks a lot
I have recently renewed my passport after ACS and EOI clearance
Do I need to true attest my new passport??


----------



## fly2shashi

netrav said:


> Thanks a lot
> I have recently renewed my passport after ACS and EOI clearance
> Do I need to true attest my new passport??


Attestation is not required but not sure if there is any procedure with the change in passport to that of ACS & EOI. Seniors here can throw more light on that probably.


----------



## Lord Raven

Would like to invite all the 263311 guys to this thread, hehe!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/565602-263311-telecommunication-engineers-lets-talk.html


----------



## dextress

TheExpatriate said:


> get one or two at the beginning, one or two most receent, and randomly one or two months per year for every year in between. Get the same bank statements reflecting those salaries in the payslips


Thanks Expatriate...I have arranged for the documents.
What do you suggest, shall I upload them in he immi account OR email them to the CO?


----------



## Nishant Dundas

dextress said:


> Thanks Expatriate...I have arranged for the documents.
> What do you suggest, shall I upload them in he immi account OR email them to the CO?


Both

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## Nishant Dundas

netrav said:


> Thanks a lot
> I have recently renewed my passport after ACS and EOI clearance
> Do I need to true attest my new passport??


Either you provide a colored scan copy or notarized b/w copy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingcantona7

its october guys..lets hope this month gets us through to what we need...god bless


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> its october guys..lets hope this month gets us through to what we need...god bless



Hope we have the golden mail by the end of this month.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## penguin911

Vasu G said:


> Hope we have the golden mail by the end of this month.... :fingerscrossed:


by end of this month you mean October or September? I aslo have no CO yet


----------



## Etch123

Hello all, I thought I'd tell you about a really great book I got, please see picture attached, it's a comprehensive book with a lot of info. Very glad I bought it.


----------



## Kumar84

weinoz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share the news that, I have been granted my PR today.
> Feeling excited...
> 
> Thank you for all your help and guidance.
> Much appreciated.
> 
> I wish ALL THE BEST to everyone who is waiting for the golden email. Its just around the corner and keep up the cheer. You will soon have it in your mailbox.
> 
> Cheers !


Congratulations Mate!


----------



## Vasu G

penguin911 said:


> by end of this month you mean October or September? I aslo have no CO yet



I guess today is 1st of Oct....  :wave:.... so it's by the end of October ...


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> its october guys..lets hope this month gets us through to what we need...god bless





Vasu G said:


> Hope we have the golden mail by the end of this month.... :fingerscrossed:


finger crossed... checking emails every 2 hours and waiting eagerly :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Fenny210

Hi there,

Do I need to provide *home country PCC* even though I didn't stay there for 1 year or more in the past 10 years?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## penguin911

hello all, i am in.

anybody from Singapore too?


----------



## kevin538

Fenny210 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do I need to provide *home country PCC* even though I didn't stay there for 1 year or more in the past 10 years?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Yes you have to.


----------



## Fenny210

Oh no, really?? But the PCC booklet says "If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed in this document for a total of one year or more in the last 10 year, you must get a police certificate from that country."

Do I miss something?


----------



## jainneha

All the docs that I uploaded are not notarized. They are just scanned copies. Is there a need to upload notarized copies?


----------



## kevin538

Fenny210 said:


> Oh no, really?? But the PCC booklet says "If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed in this document for a total of one year or more in the last 10 year, you must get a police certificate from that country."
> 
> Do I miss something?


PCC is required If you are above 16yrs of age and you have lived in any countries more-than 12 months and also your home country PCC is must.


----------



## Fenny210

I see. Thanks !!


----------



## kevin538

jainneha said:


> All the docs that I uploaded are not notarized. They are just scanned copies. Is there a need to upload notarized copies?


Color scanned copies Suffice, notarized not mandatory.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

Hi Friends,

Do I need to send SCAN copy of PCC or PCC needs be sent ORIGINAL ?


----------



## kevin538

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Do I need to send SCAN copy of PCC or PCC needs be sent ORIGINAL ?


Color scanned copy is enough no need to send original.


----------



## jainneha

kevin538 said:


> Color scanned copies Suffice, notarized not mandatory.


I kinda uploaded B/W scanned copies..


----------



## rujutaraval

Lodged on 25th Sept


----------



## rahulkap1

Etch123 said:


> View attachment 28946
> 
> 
> Hello all, I thought I'd tell you about a really great book I got, please see picture attached, it's a comprehensive book with a lot of info. Very glad I bought it.


Can you share the scanned copy of the same... or provide a download link.


----------



## TheExpatriate

kevin538 said:


> PCC is required If you are above 16yrs of age and you have lived in any countries more-than 12 months and also your home country PCC is must.


my wife is a dual citizen and was not asked for the one of the home country PCCs as she hasn't lived there 12 months in the last 10 years. Was asked for the other one though (but she lived there more than 12 months)


----------



## indiference

weinoz said:


> Dear All, Happy to share the news that, I have been granted my PR today.  Feeling excited...  Thank you for all your help and guidance. Much appreciated. I wish ALL THE BEST to everyone who is waiting for the golden email. Its just around the corner and keep up the cheer. You will soon have it in your mailbox.  Cheers !


In my case i provided 1 payslip per quarter so rounding up to be 4 per year and they never did my employee verification even.


----------



## mikjc6

TheExpatriate said:


> First Entry Date ..... It's one year from the date you submitted the first PCC/Meds, whichever is earlier. For instance, If you do meds/PCC now, then your visa is approved 9 months from now, you will have only 3 months to make first entry to Australia


thank you for explaining....I lived in Sydney for 3 and half years and I am well aware of the needs so I am prepared. the FED is not a big deal for me.. I mean I will probably fly within a week of my grant assuming that I get the ticket to my favorite airlines....thank you again .....I am going to book for my medicals then......


----------



## 189

TheExpatriate said:


> my wife is a dual citizen and was not asked for the one of the home country PCCs as she hasn't lived there 12 months in the last 10 years. Was asked for the other one though (but she lived there more than 12 months)


Hi

Can i know as a dual citizen on which passport your wife got Australian PR ?
Can u get PR on both the passport?

I have similar case, Ironically i have put country A as main country but while doing our medical generating HAP ID shows Country B's passport number

Thanks


----------



## indiference

mshahidrazzaq said:


> Hi fellow members, Should I go for medicals? because one of my friend uploaded but got expired after one year and he had to re-submit and get his grant in July2014. So, I am thinking to wait untill I am asked for medicals by CO. Secondly, how much time max it should take to get grant? i heard it may go up to 18 months but website (immigration) shows 3 months for 189 under priority no. 4. but seems over optimistic? please advise.. thanks shahid _________________________________ Accountant General <221111> IELTS Overall 7.5 (L7.5,R7,W7,S8.5)> 29-Jan-2014 IPA Qualification Assessment> 17-Apr-2014 IPA Skills Assessment> 24-Jul-2014 E.O.I 60 Points> 29-Jul-2014 Invitation> 29-Aug-2014 Application Lodged> 31-Aug-2014 Documents Attached> 03-Sep-2014 PCC> 30-Sep-2014 Medicals> Pending Case Officer> Pending Visa Grant> Pending


Best is to wait till you are asked for meds or pcc except if you have applied under 190. Yes, depending on your circumstances 189 visa decision may take upto 18 months


----------



## indiference

mah said:


> In my opinion, it is precious than gold


Wow, a female undermining gold over something else sounds awesome....


----------



## indiference

Fenny210 said:


> Hi there, Do I need to provide home country PCC even though I didn't stay there for 1 year or more in the past 10 years? Thanks a lot!


In most cases CO will request PCC from country of origin or of which you hold the passport.


----------



## indiference

jainneha said:


> All the docs that I uploaded are not notarized. They are just scanned copies. Is there a need to upload notarized copies?


Colored Scanned copies will do, no need to notorized them unless u will be uploading B/W.


----------



## indiference

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi Friends, Do I need to send SCAN copy of PCC or PCC needs be sent ORIGINAL ?


Colored scan copy will do.


----------



## ask2

mshahidrazzaq said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first ever post to this amazing website.
> Post to get regular feedback, I heard it may take 18 months for grant. Is it true? ShouldI go for medicals at this time??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shahid
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________
> IELTS 7.5 (7.5,7,7,8.5)>>> 29-Jan-2014, , Qualification Assessment>>> 17-Apr-2014, Skills Assessment>>> 24-Jul-2014, E.O.I 60 Points>>> 29-Jul-2014, Invitation>>> 29-Aug-2014, Application Lodged>>> 31-Aug-2014, Documents Upload>>> 3-Sep-2014, Police Clearance>>> 30-Sep-2014, Medicals>>> Pending, Case Officer>>> Pending, Visa Grant>>> Pending




18 months for people with real bad luck... but else the normal processing time for 189 visa is 3 months !


----------



## kingcantona7

yeah..they try to process 75% of the applications within the 3 months..hoping we all fall into that category


----------



## ask2

Anybody got the link to the visa tracker ??? any grants today ?


----------



## ask2

Visa tracker updated???? Anybody got the link to the visa tracker ??? any grants today ?


----------



## Mike147

Any grants today?

See Visa tracker link below:


----------



## anandc

Got the direct grant 2day..


----------



## Etch123

rahulkap1 said:


> Can you share the scanned copy of the same... or provide a download link.



Hi Its book with about 300 pages so won't be able to scan, I bough it from Amazon, it was $20 + shipping, we worth it.

The link is below

Living and Working in Australia: A Survivial Handbook: David Hampshire: 9781909282629: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats anandc


----------



## kingcantona7

here it is..
Visa Tracker: http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## indiference

anandc said:


> Got the direct grant 2day..


Congrats


----------



## TheExpatriate

189 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can i know as a dual citizen on which passport your wife got Australian PR ?
> Can u get PR on both the passport?
> 
> I have similar case, Ironically i have put country A as main country but while doing our medical generating HAP ID shows Country B's passport number
> 
> Thanks


You can choose whichever you want, and you can use Form 929 to get the PR swapped in/out of passport to passport. However you can not get a visa linked to two passports at a time.

Same happened with my wife, and she had to carry both passports to her meds appointment, as her residence visa is on Passport A (Main passport, the one that had the PR), and HAP ID showed Passport B !


----------



## 189

TheExpatriate said:


> You can choose whichever you want, and you can use Form 929 to get the PR swapped in/out of passport to passport. However you can not get a visa linked to two passports at a time.
> 
> Same happened with my wife, and she had to carry both passports to her meds appointment, as her residence visa is on Passport A (Main passport, the one that had the PR), and HAP ID showed Passport B !


thanks, i believe Passport swap can be done anytime after getting PR.
I need not worry now and let the process take its own place.


----------



## mandy2137

189 said:


> thanks, i believe Passport swap can be done anytime after getting PR.
> 
> I need not worry now and let the process take its own place.


Dear, 

I have minuscule question: what does mean by front uploaded docs?


----------



## OmSaad

Hello Everyone 

this is my first post 

just wanted to share our dates as well 

subclass 189 , for 233512 and wife 233311

IELTS: overall 7 [10/9/2013]
EA : +ev on [20/6/2014] also wife on the same date
EOI : 65 pts , EOI submitted on 28/7/2014
Invitation received : [4/8/2014]
Visa application lodged : [24/8/2014]
CO : don't know if yet allocated because i'm getting it done through an agent 
PCC: not done yet 
Meds : not done yet

i wanted to ask you guys , can we go ahead and get PCC and meds done ? my agent saying the case office has to request it since we didnt front load it in the first place


----------



## TheExpatriate

189 said:


> thanks, i believe Passport swap can be done anytime after getting PR.
> I need not worry now and let the process take its own place.


yeah it worked out fine with us. As long as you declared both citizenships, both passports, how you acquired both citizenships ...etc., it will be alright. You are not the first and won't be the last dual national applying for PR


----------



## OmSaad

Hello Everyone 

this is my first post 

just wanted to share our dates as well 

subclass 189 , for 233512 and wife 233311

IELTS: overall 7 [10/9/2013]
EA : +ev on [20/6/2014] also wife on the same date
EOI : 65 pts , EOI submitted on 28/7/2014
Invitation received : [4/8/2014]
Visa application lodged : [24/8/2014]
CO : don't know if yet allocated because i'm getting it done through an agent 
PCC: not done yet 
Meds : not done yet

i wanted to ask you guys , can we go ahead and get PCC and meds done ? my agent saying the case office has to request it since we didnt front load it in the first place


----------



## TheExpatriate

OmSaad said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> this is my first post
> 
> just wanted to share our dates as well
> 
> subclass 189 , for 233512 and wife 233311
> 
> IELTS: overall 7 [10/9/2013]
> EA : +ev on [20/6/2014] also wife on the same date
> EOI : 65 pts , EOI submitted on 28/7/2014
> Invitation received : [4/8/2014]
> Visa application lodged : [24/8/2014]
> CO : don't know if yet allocated because i'm getting it done through an agent
> PCC: not done yet
> Meds : not done yet
> 
> i wanted to ask you guys , can we go ahead and get PCC and meds done ? my agent saying the case office has to request it since we didnt front load it in the first place




You can do them now (your agent is wrong), however, it will shorten your first entry


----------



## OmSaad

many thanks for the quick reply , i understand , can you please help me how to do it here in Dubai ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

OmSaad said:


> okay , i understand , can you please help me how to do it here in Dubai ?


PCC : Apply at any police station, CID HQ, or online via Dubai Police website, provided that your residence visa is issued by Dubai not any other emirate, and you have been holding it for 6+ months ...... 

Meds : Go to your visa application, click Arrange Health Checks, get the HAP ID generated for you and your whole family, call Dubai London Clinic (800 352), book an appointment, go with your photos, HAP Form, original passport, and filled form 26 and 160.


----------



## OmSaad

TheExpatriate said:


> PCC : Apply at any police station, CID HQ, or online via Dubai Police website, provided that your residence visa is issued by Dubai not any other emirate, and you have been holding it for 6+ months ......
> 
> Meds : Go to your visa application, click Arrange Health Checks, get the HAP ID generated for you and your whole family, call Dubai London Clinic (800 352), book an appointment, go with your photos, HAP Form, original passport, and filled form 26 and 160.


many thanks , however since i don't have access to the visa application , i have to wait for the agent to provide me with HAP ID ! am i correct ?


----------



## dd17

OmSaad said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> this is my first post
> 
> just wanted to share our dates as well
> 
> subclass 189 , for 233512 and wife 233311
> 
> IELTS: overall 7 [10/9/2013]
> EA : +ev on [20/6/2014] also wife on the same date
> EOI : 65 pts , EOI submitted on 28/7/2014
> Invitation received : [4/8/2014]
> Visa application lodged : [24/8/2014]
> CO : don't know if yet allocated because i'm getting it done through an agent
> PCC: not done yet
> Meds : not done yet
> 
> i wanted to ask you guys , can we go ahead and get PCC and meds done ? my agent saying the case office has to request it since we didnt front load it in the first place


It is required, CO will definitely ask for the same. Its good to frontload all the information as these days ppl are getting direct grants!


----------



## TheExpatriate

OmSaad said:


> many thanks , however since i don't have access to the visa application , i have to wait for the agent to provide me with HAP ID ! am i correct ?


Why don't you have access?

Do you have the application confirmation and/or receipt? it will have a TRN (Transaction Reference #), use it to create a new ImmiAccount and import your application there, and from there you can do so


----------



## dd17

Applicants who filed on 28th-29th July granted VISA yesterday... Seems its a 2 month wait now..!


----------



## OmSaad

TheExpatriate said:


> Why don't you have access?
> 
> Do you have the application confirmation and/or receipt? it will have a TRN (Transaction Reference #), use it to create a new ImmiAccount and import your application there, and from there you can do so


yes i have TRN , but wouldn't that interfere with the application of the visa , since the agent already has it his agent account ? :S


----------



## fly2shashi

mandy2137 said:


> Dear,
> 
> I have minuscule question: what does mean by front uploaded docs?


Means you have uploaded all the required documents in advance before even the case officer is assigned including PCC and medicals. 

SS


----------



## jamuu04

OmSaad said:


> yes i have TRN , but wouldn't that interfere with the application of the visa , since the agent already has it his agent account ? :S


Nope. I even asked my agent if it's okay and he said yes.


----------



## fly2shashi

OmSaad said:


> yes i have TRN , but wouldn't that interfere with the application of the visa , since the agent already has it his agent account ? :S


No It will not interfere, it's just that you can view (and edit) your application in your account as well. Only if you modify anything, it will get reflected in your as well as agent's view.

It's same in my case. My agent filed the application, I imported the application in my immi account and he doesn't even know about it though, I have not touched anything other than to check the status to suppress my anxiety (which I feel is of no use).

Re medicals, tell your agent that you want to have the medicals done and supply you with HAP ID.


----------



## TheExpatriate

OmSaad said:


> yes i have TRN , but wouldn't that interfere with the application of the visa , since the agent already has it his agent account ? :S


no it wouldn't ........ trust me


----------



## OmSaad

fly2shashi said:


> No It will not interfere, it's just that you can view (and edit) your application in your account as well. Only if you modify anything, it will get reflected in your as well as agent's view.
> 
> It's same in my case. My agent filed the application, I imported the application in my immi account and he doesn't even know about it though, I have not touched anything other than to check the status to suppress my anxiety (which I feel is of no use).
> 
> Re medicals, tell your agent that you want to have the medicals done and supply you with HAP ID.


Many thanks for your reply guys


----------



## greenthumbs

TheExpatriate said:


> no it wouldn't ........ trust me


its difficult to wait after CO allocation. last time it was on 21 september. do i need to call DIBP :scared:


----------



## rahulkap1

greenthumbs said:


> its difficult to wait after CO allocation. last time it was on 21 september. do i need to call DIBP :scared:


Yes, you should. May be like other guys, just after your call, email of grant may arrive.


----------



## csvraju

Hi All,

I have a query. 

I got assessed as Software Tester. Applied for Victoria Nomination and it got rejected. They have even removed the Job Code from their list.

I would like to know if it is possible for me to get assessed as Software Engineer. 

Please advice on the same.

Thanks


----------



## OmSaad

rahulkap1 said:


> Yes, you should. May be like other guys, just after your call, email of grant may arrive.


Forgive my very basic question, what DIBP??


----------



## kevin538

Guys any of August applicants have got CO allocation ?


----------



## Nishbhar

OmSaad said:


> Forgive my very basic question, what DIBP??


Department of Immigration and Border Protection.


----------



## TheExpatriate

OmSaad said:


> Forgive my very basic question, what DIBP??


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=DIBP


----------



## Shells2012

TheExpatriate said:


> PCC : Apply at any police station, CID HQ, or online via Dubai Police website, provided that your residence visa is issued by Dubai not any other emirate, and you have been holding it for 6+ months ......
> 
> Meds : Go to your visa application, click Arrange Health Checks, get the HAP ID generated for you and your whole family, call Dubai London Clinic (800 352), book an appointment, go with your photos, HAP Form, original passport, and filled form 26 and 160.


Hi TheExpatriate,

Just felt like appreciating you for the selfless job that you are doing here by helping everyone by giving all the information quickly and correctly. I am not very old on this forum but since i joined; I noticed that people are active till they receive their grant and then they disappear. I understand that once the motive for joining the forum has been accomplished, not everyone will care to take time out of their busy schedules to help others just the way you are doing.
Kudos to you for you are doing a wonderful job.....God bless u and may u get success in all your endeavours.

Cheers,
Shells


----------



## TheExpatriate

Shells2012 said:


> Hi TheExpatriate,
> 
> Just felt like appreciating you for the selfless job that you are doing here by helping everyone by giving all the information quickly and correctly. I am not very old on this forum but since i joined; I noticed that people are active till they receive their grant and then they disappear. I understand that once the motive for joining the forum has been accomplished, not everyone will care to take time out of their busy schedules to help others just the way you are doing.
> Kudos to you for you are doing a wonderful job.....God bless u and may u get success in all your endeavours.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shells


Thanks.  I really appreciate your post and it has given me goosebumps ..... thanks buddy


----------



## TheExpatriate

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> I am filling form 80 for 189 Australian Visa. In Address Section, They are asking about residence history for the past 10 years where you stayed for job, study etc.
> I am doing job in marketing at different locations since past 10 years. I have changed various locations and different rented homes even at one location. Now, I also don't remember the exact home addresses (House No.) of many locations except current one.
> However, my permanent address is same that is printed on my Identity card.
> 
> What should I do? Should I mention my permanent address from Birth till to date which is printed in ID card or mention several rented addresses at various locations. Please advise, I am confused what to do now?


mention all addresses, and try to remember as much as possible, and be as accurate as you can be


----------



## OmSaad

Shells2012 said:


> Hi TheExpatriate,
> 
> Just felt like appreciating you for the selfless job that you are doing here by helping everyone by giving all the information quickly and correctly. I am not very old on this forum but since i joined; I noticed that people are active till they receive their grant and then they disappear. I understand that once the motive for joining the forum has been accomplished, not everyone will care to take time out of their busy schedules to help others just the way you are doing.
> Kudos to you for you are doing a wonderful job.....God bless u and may u get success in all your endeavours.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shells



i have to agree with you , definitely TheExpatriate has added lots of value to the forum and the people here , will treat him for a Barbie down-under :nod:


----------



## OmSaad

rahulkap1 said:


> Yes, you should. May be like other guys, just after your call, email of grant may arrive.


Hello Rahul 

please let us know , where to call ? email ? what information should be provided to get an update ?
Cheers


----------



## gvikramjee

*calling to check status*

Hello everyone,

I have read different suggestions from people like calling at 8:30 am australia time or some suggested calling around 5 pm .

What is the best time to call and what number to call at?
Also any other tips to avoid the long waiting times? 

I will be calling using viber, is that better or Skype? 

Thanks
Vikram


----------



## TheExpatriate

gvikramjee said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have read different suggestions from people like calling at 8:30 am australia time or some suggested calling around 5 pm .
> 
> What is the best time to call and what number to call at?
> Also any other tips to avoid the long waiting times?
> 
> I will be calling using viber, is that better or Skype?
> 
> Thanks
> Vikram


what is your timeline to begin with?


----------



## TheExpatriate

OmSaad said:


> Hello Rahul
> 
> please let us know , where to call ? email ? what information should be provided to get an update ?
> Cheers


Too early to call now man  wait at least until CO is assigned


----------



## gvikramjee

TheExpatriate said:


> what is your timeline to begin with?


TheExpatriate,

Thanks for replying. 

I got my 190 invite on 15th July, applied for visa on 9th August 2014, all docs including pcc and medicals have been front loaded


----------



## TheExpatriate

gvikramjee said:


> TheExpatriate,
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I got my 190 invite on 15th July, applied for visa on 9th August 2014, all docs including pcc and medicals have been front loaded


I would say give them a couple more weeks


----------



## gvikramjee

TheExpatriate said:


> I would say give them a couple more weeks


Thanks, will do that. 

Please can you share other things like the number, best time to call etc, I will be away for a few weeks and may not have Internet access


----------



## TheExpatriate

gvikramjee said:


> Thanks, will do that.
> 
> Please can you share other things like the number, best time to call etc, I will be away for a few weeks and may not have Internet access


I only have the number to Brisbane center, +61731367000


----------



## gvikramjee

TheExpatriate said:


> I only have the number to Brisbane center, +61731367000


Thanks a lot.


----------



## OmSaad

TheExpatriate said:


> I only have the number to Brisbane center, +61731367000


Dear TheExpatriate El-Prince 

i just created and immiAccount , and discovered that after the visa application was submitted on 24th of Aug. , an officer was allocated on 3rd of sep.

any we are requested to submit form 80 and 1221 , get meds done and PCC 

i really can emphasize enough how the last 2 hours with your reply has been enlightening , thanks to you :wave:

now i have only one question , regarding PCC , shall we get one from Jordan in addition to the one form UAE ? note that we have spent the last 15 years or more in UAE


----------



## gvikramjee

OmSaad said:


> Dear TheExpatriate El-Prince
> 
> i just created and immiAccount , and discovered that after the visa application was submitted on 24th of Aug. , an officer was allocated on 3rd of sep.
> 
> any we are requested to submit form 80 and 1221 , get meds done and PCC
> 
> i really can emphasize enough how the last 2 hours with your reply has been enlightening , thanks to you :wave:
> 
> now i have only one question , regarding PCC , shall we get one from Jordan in addition to the one form UAE ? note that we have spent the last 15 years or more in UAE


Did you get an email saying CO assigned?


----------



## OmSaad

gvikramjee said:


> Did you get an email saying CO assigned?


Honestly no , because the main contact is my agent , but what i saw in the Elodgement page that they requested forms 80 and 1221 on 30th along with PCC and meds 

i called my agent and he told me that CO was allocated almost a week after the application lodgement , so my CO date was approximated since i don't receive direct alerts

all the best


----------



## radical

dd17 said:


> Applicants who filed on 28th-29th July granted VISA yesterday... Seems its a 2 month wait now..!


How do you know that?


----------



## radical

OmSaad said:


> Honestly no , because the main contact is my agent , but what i saw in the Elodgement page that they requested forms 80 and 1221 on 30th along with PCC and meds
> 
> i called my agent and he told me that CO was allocated almost a week after the application lodgement , so my CO date was approximated since i don't receive direct alerts
> 
> all the best


Thats way too quick for a CO allocation. You're lucky.


----------



## TheExpatriate

OmSaad said:


> Dear TheExpatriate El-Prince
> 
> i just created and immiAccount , and discovered that after the visa application was submitted on 24th of Aug. , an officer was allocated on 3rd of sep.
> 
> any we are requested to submit form 80 and 1221 , get meds done and PCC
> 
> i really can emphasize enough how the last 2 hours with your reply has been enlightening , thanks to you :wave:
> 
> now i have only one question , regarding PCC , shall we get one from Jordan in addition to the one form UAE ? note that we have spent the last 15 years or more in UAE


Call me. Will send you my number in a PM


----------



## indiference

mandy2137 said:


> Dear, I have minuscule question: what does mean by front uploaded docs?


It means when you upload documents prior to then being requested


----------



## indiference

OmSaad said:


> Forgive my very basic question, what DIBP??


Department of immigration and border protection


----------



## remya2013

This has excel has grant dates.. I have seen one guy lodged on July 25 th got grant 2 days before.

(look for 189 Visa page): http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## siva19

Hi Mates,

Need small clarification on designation.

In my first employer I had different designations (Roles & Responsibility same) during the period Oct/2006 - Dec/2010 and I mentioned the last designation (Lead Engineer) in ACS assessment for the overall period.

ACS considered my experience after October 2008 , so in EOI I have divided my work experience into two parts (Non_Relevant & Relevant) and mentioned the same designation for both. 

I am maintaining same in visa application too. 


Position: LEAD ENGNIEER
Date from: 09 Oct 2006
Date to: 31 Oct 2008
Is this employment related to the nominated position?
No

Position: LEAD ENGNIEER
Date from: 01 Nov 2008
Date to: 03 Dec 2010
Is this employment related to the nominated position?
Yes 


because in offer letter, few payslips, few form16 had different designation in this period? Is that ok ? 

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## fly2shashi

kevin538 said:


> Guys any of August applicants have got CO allocation ?


Atleast not in my case. Wait is killing me 😠


----------



## fly2shashi

Shells2012 said:


> Hi TheExpatriate,
> 
> Just felt like appreciating you for the selfless job that you are doing here by helping everyone by giving all the information quickly and correctly. I am not very old on this forum but since i joined; I noticed that people are active till they receive their grant and then they disappear. I understand that once the motive for joining the forum has been accomplished, not everyone will care to take time out of their busy schedules to help others just the way you are doing.
> Kudos to you for you are doing a wonderful job.....God bless u and may u get success in all your endeavours.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shells


I second that. Thank you from my side too buddy!


----------



## AngelSeven

Are you at visa stage or employment assessment stage? any one of the document will do. Please write an email back and ask if they need the documents for entire year or just few.

As far as i understand they just want to validate so beginning of the employment and recent bank transactions or payslips should suffice..

However, please clarify from CO


----------



## AngelSeven

I think there is some confusion, because when CO is allocated we will only know if they send us an email. If you havent received an email then check in your correspondence section before making any conclusion.

And PCC is required from all the countries you have stayed for a year or more. So please apply so that u will get it in few days/weeks time to speed up your application.

All the best


----------



## anandc

I can see my status on Vevo, but not for my dependents using TRN. Also none of our grant letters are seen from the immi account, though the status shows as Granted for all 3 of us. 
Suggestions... Should I wait? Or call them after cpl of days? 
Shall chk with the agent tomorrow, if he has received the grant letters .


----------



## siva19

siva19 said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Need small clarification on designation.
> 
> In my first employer I had different designations (Roles & Responsibility same) during the period Oct/2006 - Dec/2010 and I mentioned the last designation (Lead Engineer) in ACS assessment for the overall period.
> 
> ACS considered my experience after October 2008 , so in EOI I have divided my work experience into two parts (Non_Relevant & Relevant) and mentioned the same designation for both.
> 
> I am maintaining same in visa application too.
> 
> 
> Position: LEAD ENGNIEER
> Date from: 09 Oct 2006
> Date to: 31 Oct 2008
> Is this employment related to the nominated position?
> No
> 
> Position: LEAD ENGNIEER
> Date from: 01 Nov 2008
> Date to: 03 Dec 2010
> Is this employment related to the nominated position?
> Yes
> 
> 
> because in offer letter, few payslips, few form16 had different designation in this period? Is that ok ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sivaraj R


Any suggestion mates ?


----------



## AngelSeven

There is no status as Grant, it will be shown as Finalized. Please check your correspondence section to get the grants if there any.

All the Best.

And Grants will never be sent to Agents, it will always be sent to applicants id mentioned in the online application


----------



## tomato_juice

Guys could someone share the info regarding the time it takes to receive grant after submitting form 956a.


----------



## amitferns

panda.seema said:


> There is no status as Grant, it will be shown as Finalized. Please check your correspondence section to get the grants if there any.
> 
> All the Best.
> 
> And Grants will never be sent to Agents, it will always be sent to applicants id mentioned in the online application


Seema.....it will show granted for each applicant. Letter will be sent only to agent's mail id.


----------



## kevin538

Holidays in Australia 

3 Oct	Fri	Burnie Show (TAS)
6 Oct	Mon	Labour Day	(ACT, NSW, QLD & SA)


----------



## TheExpatriate

kevin538 said:


> Holidays in Australia
> 
> 3 Oct	Fri	Burnie Show (TAS)
> 6 Oct	Mon	Labour Day	(ACT, NSW, QLD & SA)


LOL. So I am going there while there are two holidays, plus, Oct 6th is a holiday in my country as well ...... 


OH CRAP ..... I booked some attraction on 6th ...... it will definitely be so busy :'(


----------



## Lumee14

hi, 

Please whats the consequence of not residing in a state which sponsored one for 190. A friend of mine got sponsored by SA on 190, but just got a mouth-watering job offer he's been looking in NSW. Please advice expats


----------



## Nishant Dundas

Lumee14 said:


> hi,
> 
> Please whats the consequence of not residing in a state which sponsored one for 190. A friend of mine got sponsored by SA on 190, but just got a mouth-watering job offer he's been looking in NSW. Please advice expats


Look buddy, your visa does not mention that its valid in SA but it I'd s rather moral obligation you make to the nominated state that you shall stay for 2yrs.
I have heard of many people who have stayed back fearing they would be I'm trouble, as well as people who have moved on without fulfilling the requirement.
There is a separate thread under 'the platypus den' section where I feel you should check out.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## PetrolHead2014

Good day people,

This might be a silly question but I'm not sure. I applied for my NSW 190 visa on 23/09/2014 and this morning I received an email asking me for the AFP Police Check. Does this mean a CO has been assigned? 

Cheers!


----------



## Future_ozzy

PetrolHead2014 said:


> Good day people,
> 
> This might be a silly question but I'm not sure. I applied for my NSW 190 visa on 23/09/2014 and this morning I received an email asking me for the AFP Police Check. Does this mean a CO has been assigned?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes it means CO is requesting that document .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

PetrolHead2014 said:


> Good day people,
> 
> This might be a silly question but I'm not sure. I applied for my NSW 190 visa on 23/09/2014 and this morning I received an email asking me for the AFP Police Check. Does this mean a CO has been assigned?
> 
> Cheers!


No, it's the DIBP ghost 

yes of course. Sorry for being silly


----------



## PetrolHead2014

Haha DIBP ghost. Anyways sweet to know it is the CO indeed. Thanks for the quick reply folks


----------



## vermag28

Submitted on 30th Sept :fingerscrossed:

Doc in progress!!!


----------



## RNAussie

PetrolHead2014 said:


> Good day people,
> 
> This might be a silly question but I'm not sure. I applied for my NSW 190 visa on 23/09/2014 and this morning I received an email asking me for the AFP Police Check. Does this mean a CO has been assigned?
> 
> Cheers!


Is the email indicating: name of CO, where r they? And who requests for it?


----------



## Shells2012

*The Wait is Over....!!!*

Hey guys....It feels great to share with you all that finally we (me and my husband) got the grant. 

Thanks for all the valuable information that you shared and for helping me sail through this waiting period. Each and every grant gave me a new hope everyday.....it was like I was not only waiting for my result but for everyone else here too. 
I called DIBP yesterday and was told that I don't have a CO yet, so I was not expecting to see the grant for another week or so. Was so happy to see the grant mail today sitting in my mailbox while I was busy preparing feast for Durga Ashtami 
The feeling can't be expressed in words or by emoticans I pray to almighty that he gives the same happiness to everyone waiting desperately for the so called GOLDEN MAIL.

Good Luck everyone. JAI MATA DI


----------



## amitferns

Shells2012 said:


> Hey guys....It feels great to share with you all that finally we (me and my husband) got the grant.
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information that you shared and for helping me sail through this waiting period. Each and every grant gave me a new hope everyday.....it was like I was not only waiting for my result but for everyone else here too.
> I called DIBP yesterday and was told that I don't have a CO yet, so I was not expecting to see the grant for another week or so. Was so happy to see the grant mail today sitting in my mailbox while I was busy preparing feast for Durga Ashtami
> The feeling can't be expressed in words or by emoticans I pray to almighty that he gives the same happiness to everyone waiting desperately for the so called GOLDEN MAIL.
> 
> Good Luck everyone. JAI MATA DI


Congrats dear


----------



## kingcantona7

no updates today it seems..saw someone from 10 july getting the grant in the other thread..


----------



## Shells2012

amitferns said:


> Congrats dear


Thank u so much Amit


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> no updates today it seems..saw someone from 10 july getting the grant in the other thread..


Wait till mid Oct Bro, I can see lot of people from June - July are still waiting.


----------



## Kaliuka

Hi guys,
I applied on 14 of August. Last week on 24.09. I recieved a request for additional health exams for my partner due to hep B history 15 years ago. I wonder if this a sign that we have assigned CO? The mail was sent from [email protected].


----------



## fly2shashi

Shells2012 said:


> Hey guys....It feels great to share with you all that finally we (me and my husband) got the grant.
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information that you shared and for helping me sail through this waiting period. Each and every grant gave me a new hope everyday.....it was like I was not only waiting for my result but for everyone else here too.
> I called DIBP yesterday and was told that I don't have a CO yet, so I was not expecting to see the grant for another week or so. Was so happy to see the grant mail today sitting in my mailbox while I was busy preparing feast for Durga Ashtami
> The feeling can't be expressed in words or by emoticans I pray to almighty that he gives the same happiness to everyone waiting desperately for the so called GOLDEN MAIL.
> 
> Good Luck everyone. JAI MATA DI


Congratulations!


----------



## sarathy.shan

Hi Guys,

I have lodged 189 visa application on 29th Aug 2014 and still waiting for the CO assignment...

Can you share how long will take for CO allocation after the visa lodgement date...

Thanks


----------



## sumaya

Congratulation!!! 



Shells2012 said:


> Hey guys....It feels great to share with you all that finally we (me and my husband) got the grant.
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information that you shared and for helping me sail through this waiting period. Each and every grant gave me a new hope everyday.....it was like I was not only waiting for my result but for everyone else here too.
> I called DIBP yesterday and was told that I don't have a CO yet, so I was not expecting to see the grant for another week or so. Was so happy to see the grant mail today sitting in my mailbox while I was busy preparing feast for Durga Ashtami
> The feeling can't be expressed in words or by emoticans I pray to almighty that he gives the same happiness to everyone waiting desperately for the so called GOLDEN MAIL.
> 
> Good Luck everyone. JAI MATA DI


----------



## Etch123

Shells2012 said:


> Hey guys....It feels great to share with you all that finally we (me and my husband) got the grant.
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information that you shared and for helping me sail through this waiting period. Each and every grant gave me a new hope everyday.....it was like I was not only waiting for my result but for everyone else here too.
> I called DIBP yesterday and was told that I don't have a CO yet, so I was not expecting to see the grant for another week or so. Was so happy to see the grant mail today sitting in my mailbox while I was busy preparing feast for Durga Ashtami
> The feeling can't be expressed in words or by emoticans I pray to almighty that he gives the same happiness to everyone waiting desperately for the so called GOLDEN MAIL.
> 
> Good Luck everyone. JAI MATA DI


Congratulations!


----------



## Etch123

Does any one have an Idea of the percentage of direct grants vs grants after CO allocated?


----------



## greenthumbs

My husband called DIBP today and they said that they have all information they want,nothing more needed. Our documents are under security checks and they will reply after 8 weeks


----------



## 189

Kaliuka said:


> Hi guys,
> I applied on 14 of August. Last week on 24.09. I recieved a request for additional health exams for my partner due to hep B history 15 years ago. I wonder if this a sign that we have assigned CO? The mail was sent from [email protected].


Yep, thats good sign of CO allocation.
But wondering how do they knew about 15 years old Hep B condition coz one is requested to declare last 10 years details.


----------



## dextress

What is the subject of the Golden mail like?


----------



## Zabeen

dextress said:


> What is the subject of the Golden mail like?


Did you get it ??????


----------



## Kaliuka

Are you sure that the medical condition should be for the last 10 years? If this is true then we made the most stupid mistake ever!!! On the top of all they found some problems with the liver function :-(((( Thanks to God it is not hepatatis but we are afraid if this could damage our application somehow.


----------



## bdapplicant

R u sure that is 8 week?



greenthumbs said:


> My husband called DIBP today and they said that they have all information they want,nothing more needed. Our documents are under security checks and they will reply after 8 weeks


----------



## greenthumbs

bdapplicant said:


> R u sure that is 8 week?


Yes they said 8 weeks but didnt said anything about grant


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

Is there any longer time for visa grant under 189 compared to 190, or both are similar, i heard 190 is quicker??


----------



## indiference

Lumee14 said:


> hi, Please whats the consequence of not residing in a state which sponsored one for 190. A friend of mine got sponsored by SA on 190, but just got a mouth-watering job offer he's been looking in NSW. Please advice expats


There is no legal binding but more of a moral one however considering the fact that 190 grants are much faster and on priority, there might be some consequences to not abiding by the pact, i might also be considered as cheating, not sure though.


----------



## indiference

PetrolHead2014 said:


> Good day people, This might be a silly question but I'm not sure. I applied for my NSW 190 visa on 23/09/2014 and this morning I received an email asking me for the AFP Police Check. Does this mean a CO has been assigned? Cheers!


Yes


----------



## indiference

mshahidrazzaq said:


> Is there any longer time for visa grant under 189 compared to 190, or both are similar, i heard 190 is quicker??


Yes 189 is much longer than 190.


----------



## netrav

*family member relationships*

hello all
Im filling 189 visa application form using immi account
Im having a wife and a 3yr daughter
in the relation ship, i have kept following, is that correct:
wife: Spouse /Defacto partner
Daughter: child

particularly there are 2 options for daughter case, 1. Daughter/son in law and 2. child
which is correct??


----------



## semaaustralia

greenthumbs said:


> Yes they said 8 weeks but didnt said anything about grant


That's strange because security checks takes longer than 8 weeks.

Routine processing might take 8 weeks...but Security Checks often takes longer because DIBP has no control over it...other agencies (ASIO) often cause the delays.

Also, do you know which team requested for your Form80? If it is Team 13, then its most likely security check. 
This is just my own opinion + observation though.

Cheers


----------



## Shells2012

dextress said:


> What is the subject of the Golden mail like?


FILE NUMBER - TRN - SURNAME, NAME - IMMI Grant Notification


----------



## Shells2012

Thank you so much everyone for your wishes


----------



## fly2shashi

netrav said:


> hello all
> Im filling 189 visa application form using immi account
> Im having a wife and a 3yr daughter
> in the relation ship, i have kept following, is that correct:
> wife: Spouse /Defacto partner
> Daughter: child
> 
> particularly there are 2 options for daughter case, 1. Daughter/son in law and 2. child
> which is correct??


In my case it says Child. It's lodged by my agent.


----------



## semaaustralia

189 said:


> Yep, thats good sign of CO allocation.
> But wondering how do they knew about 15 years old Hep B condition coz one is requested to declare last 10 years details.


There is no 10years limit to medical History.
When it comes to medicals, YOU HAVE TO DISCLOSE ANY pre-existing conditions you are aware of....Simple.


----------



## semaaustralia

Kaliuka said:


> Are you sure that the medical condition should be for the last 10 years? If this is true then we made the most stupid mistake ever!!! On the top of all they found some problems with the liver function :-(((( Thanks to God it is not hepatatis but we are afraid if this could damage our application somehow.


You did not make any mistakes.....You did the right thing.
Cheers.


----------



## netrav

fly2shashi said:


> In my case it says Child. It's lodged by my agent.


thanks so much for the info.. just submitted my 189 visa


----------



## greenthumbs

semaaustralia said:


> That's strange because security checks takes longer than 8 weeks.
> 
> Routine processing might take 8 weeks...but Security Checks often takes longer because DIBP has no control over it...other agencies (ASIO) often cause the delays.
> 
> Also, do you know which team requested for your Form80? If it is Team 13, then its most likely security check.
> This is just my own opinion + observation though.
> 
> Cheers


It was adelaide team and i cannot recall the number whether it was 13 or 03


----------



## sadeed

*Other Names/Spelling*

Hello everyone,

I have few queries to ask for,

1. While filling the online application form on immi account for 189, In employment history section what should be done when Giving "Date To" for the last/current job.

Should we write the today's date or the date reflected on the ACS which is well before today while you are working with the same organization. 

2. Other Names/Spelling (for my wife)
Family Name : YYY
First Name: XXXX AA
Reason For Name Change: Marriage

What kind of supporting documents can be needed to prove this, name before marriage, I hold the marriage certificate with the same name as XXXX AA YYY, will it be enough.

For info: Her Name is Changed from XXXX AA YYY to First Name: XXXX AA and Last Name: ZZZ 

3. Other Names/Spelling (for my wife)
Family Name : YYY
First Name: XIXX AA
Reason For Name Change: Wrongly printed on a previous passport.

The issue here is that my wife held one previous passport which had a name spelling as XIXX AA, which were mistakenly printed while being converted into english from Urdu by the passport issuing authority. Now she holds a valid passport which reflects her correct spelling as First name: XXXX AA and Last Name: ZZZ.

Should we provide this info under the Other Names/Spelling section or its not required as the mistake has been removed in the current passport, considering that fact that she has a travel history using those wrong spellings.


4. National Identity Documents
In the birth Certificate there is no last name mentioned, only the given name as XXXX AA and father name PPPP QQQQ YYY.

So the question is can we use YYY as the last name which is only mentioned with the father name on the birth certificate.

Thanks


----------



## JennyAus

*a member of August 2014 189 visa gang*

Hi all, 

Here is my timeline to share.

03/08/13: IELTS taken

14/08/13: Good IELTS result

19/08/13: IELTS result and other relevant documents submitted to AHPRA to claim a registration number.

06/03/14: Registration number approved.

14/05/14: documents submitted to ANMAC for skills assessment.

31/07/14: Positive skills assessment

08/08/14: EOI submitted

11/08/14: Invitation received

14/08/14: PR application + other relevant documents lodged+ visa fee paid
PCC application submitted to AFP

20/08/14: Positive PCC

22/08/14: Medical check taken

26/08/14: PCC + medical result lodged

I got my agent handle my case for me so they have been very helpful...thanks GOD.

on 10/09/14: they checked the status of my application, it said PROCESSING. On 26/09/14: it was still the same status and my lawyer said the CO had not been allocated yet.

So atm I am still waiting for CO and keeping the fingers crossed for a good outcome of my visa.:fingerscrossed:

I have been through lots of forum and realised that for those who lodged the 189 application in August 2014 like us, they are still waiting for a CO assigned. But been told that this month (October 2014), CO will be allocated to review the application lodged in August 2014.

Are there anyone in here who lodged your application in August 2014 and got a direct grant already????


----------



## Nishant Dundas

sadeed said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have few queries to ask for,
> 
> 1. While filling the online application form on immi account for 189, In employment history section what should be done when Giving "Date To" for the last/current job.
> 
> Should we write the today's date or the date reflected on the ACS which is well before today while you are working with the same organization.
> 
> 2. Other Names/Spelling (for my wife)
> Family Name : YYY
> First Name: XXXX AA
> Reason For Name Change: Marriage
> 
> What kind of supporting documents can be needed to prove this, name before marriage, I hold the marriage certificate with the same name as XXXX AA YYY, will it be enough.
> 
> For info: Her Name is Changed from XXXX AA YYY to First Name: XXXX AA and Last Name: ZZZ
> 
> 3. Other Names/Spelling (for my wife)
> Family Name : YYY
> First Name: XIXX AA
> Reason For Name Change: Wrongly printed on a previous passport.
> 
> The issue here is that my wife held one previous passport which had a name spelling as XIXX AA, which were mistakenly printed while being converted into english from Urdu by the passport issuing authority. Now she holds a valid passport which reflects her correct spelling as First name: XXXX AA and Last Name: ZZZ.
> 
> Should we provide this info under the Other Names/Spelling section or its not required as the mistake has been removed in the current passport, considering that fact thatma she has a travel history using those wrong spellings.
> 
> 4. National Identity Documents
> In the birth Certificate there is no last name mentioned, only the given name as XXXX AA and father name PPPP QQQQ YYY.
> 
> So the question is can we use YYY as the last name which is only mentioned with the father name on the birth certificate.
> 
> Thanks


1. Yes
2. Marriage certificate is enough
3. Not reqd to be mentioned
4. Birth cert is not identity doc

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## PetrolHead2014

RNAussie said:


> Is the email indicating: name of CO, where r they? And who requests for it?


Yes I believe it does. It says Brisbane GSM Team 33


----------



## sadeed

Nishant Dundas said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. Marriage certificate is enough
> 3. Not reqd to be mentioned
> 4. Birth cert is not identity doc
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


Thanks Nishant for your reply.......on point 4 how it can be said that Birth Certificate is not a Identity doc.......as it is present in that section in the drop down along National ID, Marriage, Driver Licence, Birth Certificate and others

Also could you please confirm in the identity document section I m planing to provide all as I m having all the 4 with me.....should I do that or National ID is enough......

Thanks again.


----------



## sadeed

fly2shashi said:


> In my case it says Child. It's lodged by my agent.



It should be Child.....


----------



## kevin538

Hope It'll be "Good Friday" for all who are waiting for the Golden Mail.


----------



## dextress

kevin538 said:


> Hope It'll be "Good Friday" for all who are waiting for the Golden Mail.


probably not because tomorrow DIBP is closed. its holiday there.
And i guess they are closed on Monday (6-Oct) as well.


----------



## Nabha

dextress said:


> probably not because tomorrow DIBP is closed. its holiday there.
> And i guess they are closed on Monday (6-Oct) as well.


3rd will be a holiday for those at Tas and NSW will be on 6th oct.


----------



## spino1981

Hi All,

Applied the 30th September for 189
60 Points
Occupation 263111

Status: In Progress

What's next? wait? any time expectation?

I am an interesting case study I think, I claimed 5 points for Australian occupation even if my ACS Skill assessment doesn't show the 18 months I worked in Australia (I did it last year), however, I have been sponsored on 457 for one year in my occupation

Do you think immi will ask me to redo the skill assessment? I really hope not because they already granted me a visa on the same occupation I am applying for 189

Another skill assessment would result in 3 month wait and another 500$


----------



## RNAussie

dextress said:


> probably not because tomorrow DIBP is closed. its holiday there.
> And i guess they are closed on Monday (6-Oct) as well.


I have been living in NSW since 2006, labour day 06/10 is a public holiday. They call long holiday (Sat, Sun and Mon). Immi will be closed. We wait till next Tuesday though:bored:


----------



## NSW190

Hi all 189ers, 

I lodged 189 on 29th August 2014. I am onshore applicant. Front-loaded all documents (incl Form 80) and medical also done. I haven't been contacted by CO yet. 

I am holidaying overseas for 7 weeks from 3rd week of Oct. 

So what will happen to my application? Would it be put on hold? Would I need to take any Visa to leave/return to Australia?

Thanks for your inputs. 

Best wishes to all August applicants.


----------



## 189

JennyAus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here is my timeline to share.
> 
> .....
> 
> Are there anyone in here who lodged your application in August 2014 and got a direct grant already????


So far no 189 applied in Aug got direct grant.. most of us do not have even CO allocated.

Kindly stay chill for rest of Oct we should see some moments for Aug gang within few weeks

Bare in mind there are couple of public holidays coming up doing Oct where DIBP do not work


----------



## 189

NSW190 said:


> Hi all 189ers,
> 
> I lodged 189 on 29th August 2014. I am onshore applicant. Front-loaded all documents (incl Form 80) and medical also done. I haven't been contacted by CO yet.
> 
> I am holidaying overseas for 7 weeks from 3rd week of Oct.
> 
> So what will happen to my application? Would it be put on hold? Would I need to take any Visa to leave/return to Australia?
> 
> Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> Best wishes to all August applicants.


Enjoy your holidays bro 
anyways,

I would recommend keep checking your emails regularly if you get contacted by CO for any additional documents etc please set the expectations correct. And ask for extension along with detailed justification if the timeline mention in email cannot be mat.

They are generous and usually give extension should the supporting reasons provided are valid and genuine.


----------



## Spykey

Gents,
I’ve just received my Grant.
I lodged my application on the 30th of July and received my grant today.

Front loaded everything and got direct grant.

For those who never seen what the grant looks like, see below:


Date
Dear xxxx xxxxxxxx
Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
•	You have been granted a visa
•	You have been refused a visa
•	You have withdrawn a visa application
•	You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
•	Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.
If you want to submit a new EOI you can do so at the below link:
SkillSelect
Need more information on the SkillSelect process
For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
SkillSelect


Regards
SkillSelect System Administrator
Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection respects your privacy and has obligations under thePrivacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy policy can be viewed on the department’s website atwww.immi.gov.au
Notice:
The information contained in this email message and any attached files may be confidential information, and may also be the subject of legal professional privilege. If you are not the intended recipient any use, disclosure or copying of this email is unauthorised. If you received this email in error, please notify the sender by contacting the department's switchboard on 13 33 97 during business hours (8am - 5pm Local time) and delete all copies of this transmission together with any attachments.



Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Dear main applicant,
Client Name	Date of Birth
Main applicant	Xx xxxxx xx
Spouse - dependant	Xx xxxxx xxx
Please see the attached information regarding xxxxxx - xxxxx - main, applicant - IMMI Grant Notification.
�
Yours sincerely
�
case officer
Position Number: xxxxxxxx
Case Officer Team xx GSM
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
�
This email and attachment(s) was sent to xxxxxx
�
GSM Brisbane
OFFICE: Level 2 299 Adelaide Street BRISBANE QLD 4000 
POSTAL: GPO Box 9984 BRISBANE QLD 4001 
PHONE: 131 881 EMAIL: @asasas.comxxxxxx# WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection



Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has
obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy
policy can be viewed on the department's website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. See:
Privacy


----------



## radical

Spykey said:


> Gents,
> I’ve just received my Grant.
> I lodged my application on the 30th of July and received my grant today.
> 
> Front loaded everything and got direct grant.
> 
> For those who never seen what the grant looks like, see below:
> 
> 
> Date
> Dear xxxx xxxxxxxx
> Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
> •	You have been granted a visa
> •	You have been refused a visa
> •	You have withdrawn a visa application
> •	You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
> •	Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.
> If you want to submit a new EOI you can do so at the below link:
> SkillSelect
> Need more information on the SkillSelect process
> For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
> SkillSelect
> 
> 
> Regards
> SkillSelect System Administrator
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection respects your privacy and has obligations under thePrivacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy policy can be viewed on the department’s website atwww.immi.gov.au
> Notice:
> The information contained in this email message and any attached files may be confidential information, and may also be the subject of legal professional privilege. If you are not the intended recipient any use, disclosure or copying of this email is unauthorised. If you received this email in error, please notify the sender by contacting the department's switchboard on 13 33 97 during business hours (8am - 5pm Local time) and delete all copies of this transmission together with any attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Dear main applicant,
> Client Name	Date of Birth
> Main applicant	Xx xxxxx xx
> Spouse - dependant	Xx xxxxx xxx
> Please see the attached information regarding xxxxxx - xxxxx - main, applicant - IMMI Grant Notification.
> �
> Yours sincerely
> �
> case officer
> Position Number: xxxxxxxx
> Case Officer Team xx GSM
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> �
> This email and attachment(s) was sent to xxxxxx
> �
> GSM Brisbane
> OFFICE: Level 2 299 Adelaide Street BRISBANE QLD 4000
> POSTAL: GPO Box 9984 BRISBANE QLD 4001
> PHONE: 131 881 EMAIL: @asasas.comxxxxxx# WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> 
> 
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
> the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
> including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
> and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
> or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
> intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has
> obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy
> policy can be viewed on the department's website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. See:
> Privacy


Congratulations buddy and thanks for sharing your grant info.


----------



## WinniePooh

*Happy day*

I think I should share the time time with all of you 
I got my grant this morning and really happy till now
We applied on the 28 July2014 for 189 visa onshore with 60 point for accountant 
My bf is main application and me as the de facto
CO assigned on 29/9/2014 ask for My PCC again , they said they need it again cuz I was travel outside Australia for more than 2 months which I did not .
I asked my bf call team brisbane today and got the grant after 15 mins 
How cool 
Your turn gonna come soon , and it's there. Just matter of time
Good luck for you all ^^


----------



## sevnik0202

Spykey said:


> Gents,
> I’ve just received my Grant.
> I lodged my application on the 30th of July and received my grant today.
> 
> Front loaded everything and got direct grant.
> 
> For those who never seen what the grant looks like, see below:
> 
> Date
> Dear xxxx xxxxxxxx
> Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
> •	You have been granted a visa
> •	You have been refused a visa
> •	You have withdrawn a visa application
> •	You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
> •	Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.
> If you want to submit a new EOI you can do so at the below link:
> SkillSelect
> Need more information on the SkillSelect process
> For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
> SkillSelect
> 
> Regards
> SkillSelect System Administrator
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection respects your privacy and has obligations under thePrivacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy policy can be viewed on the department’s website atwww.immi.gov.au
> Notice:
> The information contained in this email message and any attached files may be confidential information, and may also be the subject of legal professional privilege. If you are not the intended recipient any use, disclosure or copying of this email is unauthorised. If you received this email in error, please notify the sender by contacting the department's switchboard on 13 33 97 during business hours (8am - 5pm Local time) and delete all copies of this transmission together with any attachments.
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Dear main applicant,
> Client Name	Date of Birth
> Main applicant	Xx xxxxx xx
> Spouse - dependant	Xx xxxxx xxx
> Please see the attached information regarding xxxxxx - xxxxx - main, applicant - IMMI Grant Notification.
> �
> Yours sincerely
> �
> case officer
> Position Number: xxxxxxxx
> Case Officer Team xx GSM
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> �
> This email and attachment(s) was sent to xxxxxx
> �
> GSM Brisbane
> OFFICE: Level 2 299 Adelaide Street BRISBANE QLD 4000
> POSTAL: GPO Box 9984 BRISBANE QLD 4001
> PHONE: 131 881 EMAIL: @asasas.comxxxxxx# WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
> the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
> including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
> and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
> or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
> intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has
> obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy
> policy can be viewed on the department's website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. See:
> Privacy


Congrats spykey.... Have a blast


----------



## sevnik0202

WinniePooh said:


> I think I should share the time time with all of you
> I got my grant this morning and really happy till now
> We applied on the 28 July2014 for 189 visa onshore with 60 point for accountant
> My bf is main application and me as the de facto
> CO assigned on 29/9/2014 ask for My PCC again , they said they need it again cuz I was travel outside Australia for more than 2 months which I did not .
> I asked my bf call team brisbane today and got the grant after 15 mins
> How cool
> Your turn gonna come soon , and it's there. Just matter of time
> Good luck for you all ^^


Congrats buddy


----------



## amitferns

Spykey said:


> Gents,
> I’ve just received my Grant.
> I lodged my application on the 30th of July and received my grant today.
> 
> Front loaded everything and got direct grant.
> 
> For those who never seen what the grant looks like, see below:
> 
> Date
> Dear xxxx xxxxxxxx
> Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
> •	You have been granted a visa
> •	You have been refused a visa
> •	You have withdrawn a visa application
> •	You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
> •	Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.
> If you want to submit a new EOI you can do so at the below link:
> SkillSelect
> Need more information on the SkillSelect process
> For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
> SkillSelect
> 
> Regards
> SkillSelect System Administrator
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection respects your privacy and has obligations under thePrivacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy policy can be viewed on the department’s website atwww.immi.gov.au
> Notice:
> The information contained in this email message and any attached files may be confidential information, and may also be the subject of legal professional privilege. If you are not the intended recipient any use, disclosure or copying of this email is unauthorised. If you received this email in error, please notify the sender by contacting the department's switchboard on 13 33 97 during business hours (8am - 5pm Local time) and delete all copies of this transmission together with any attachments.
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Dear main applicant,
> Client Name	Date of Birth
> Main applicant	Xx xxxxx xx
> Spouse - dependant	Xx xxxxx xxx
> Please see the attached information regarding xxxxxx - xxxxx - main, applicant - IMMI Grant Notification.
> �
> Yours sincerely
> �
> case officer
> Position Number: xxxxxxxx
> Case Officer Team xx GSM
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> �
> This email and attachment(s) was sent to xxxxxx
> �
> GSM Brisbane
> OFFICE: Level 2 299 Adelaide Street BRISBANE QLD 4000
> POSTAL: GPO Box 9984 BRISBANE QLD 4001
> PHONE: 131 881 EMAIL: @asasas.comxxxxxx# WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
> the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
> including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
> and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
> or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
> intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has
> obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy
> policy can be viewed on the department's website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. See:
> Privacy


Congratsss


----------



## mah

Spykey said:


> Gents,
> I’ve just received my Grant.
> I lodged my application on the 30th of July and received my grant today.
> 
> Front loaded everything and got direct grant.
> 
> For those who never seen what the grant looks like, see below:
> 
> 
> Date
> Dear xxxx xxxxxxxx
> Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
> •	You have been granted a visa
> •	You have been refused a visa
> •	You have withdrawn a visa application
> •	You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
> •	Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.
> If you want to submit a new EOI you can do so at the below link:
> SkillSelect
> Need more information on the SkillSelect process
> For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
> SkillSelect
> 
> 
> Regards
> SkillSelect System Administrator
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection respects your privacy and has obligations under thePrivacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy policy can be viewed on the department’s website atwww.immi.gov.au
> Notice:
> The information contained in this email message and any attached files may be confidential information, and may also be the subject of legal professional privilege. If you are not the intended recipient any use, disclosure or copying of this email is unauthorised. If you received this email in error, please notify the sender by contacting the department's switchboard on 13 33 97 during business hours (8am - 5pm Local time) and delete all copies of this transmission together with any attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Dear main applicant,
> Client Name	Date of Birth
> Main applicant	Xx xxxxx xx
> Spouse - dependant	Xx xxxxx xxx
> Please see the attached information regarding xxxxxx - xxxxx - main, applicant - IMMI Grant Notification.
> �
> Yours sincerely
> �
> case officer
> Position Number: xxxxxxxx
> Case Officer Team xx GSM
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> �
> This email and attachment(s) was sent to xxxxxx
> �
> GSM Brisbane
> OFFICE: Level 2 299 Adelaide Street BRISBANE QLD 4000
> POSTAL: GPO Box 9984 BRISBANE QLD 4001
> PHONE: 131 881 EMAIL: @asasas.comxxxxxx# WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> 
> 
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
> the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
> including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
> and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
> or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
> intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has
> obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy
> policy can be viewed on the department's website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. See:
> Privacy



Congrats and thanks for sharing


----------



## mah

WinniePooh said:


> I think I should share the time time with all of you
> I got my grant this morning and really happy till now
> We applied on the 28 July2014 for 189 visa onshore with 60 point for accountant
> My bf is main application and me as the de facto
> CO assigned on 29/9/2014 ask for My PCC again , they said they need it again cuz I was travel outside Australia for more than 2 months which I did not .
> I asked my bf call team brisbane today and got the grant after 15 mins
> How cool
> Your turn gonna come soon , and it's there. Just matter of time
> Good luck for you all ^^


Congrats dear


----------



## mah

WinniePooh said:


> I think I should share the time time with all of you
> I got my grant this morning and really happy till now
> We applied on the 28 July2014 for 189 visa onshore with 60 point for accountant
> My bf is main application and me as the de facto
> CO assigned on 29/9/2014 ask for My PCC again , they said they need it again cuz I was travel outside Australia for more than 2 months which I did not .
> I asked my bf call team brisbane today and got the grant after 15 mins
> How cool
> Your turn gonna come soon , and it's there. Just matter of time
> Good luck for you all ^^


Thats freezing cool 

Congratsssdddd


----------



## manpritjan

Guyz today i received my direct grant. Thanks to all for providing excellent information and support throughout my 1 year process.

SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july, Visa lodged date 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


----------



## Mike147

Hi guys,

I am happy to tell you I received my grant today!!
I would just like to say a BIG thank you to everyone on this forum! I could not have done it without your help!

I always recommended to everyone I meet wanting to apply for a visa to do it themselves with help from this forum.

One again thank you and to all those waiting your happy day is just around the corner! 

Mike


----------



## mah

Mike147 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am happy to tell you I received my grant today!!
> I would just like to say a BIG thank you to everyone on this forum! I could not have done it without your help!
> 
> I always recommended to everyone I meet wanting to apply for a visa to do it themselves with help from this forum.
> 
> One again thank you and to all those waiting your happy day is just around the corner!
> 
> Mike



Congrats dear, from which team you got mail ?


----------



## Etch123

Spykey said:


> Gents,
> I’ve just received my Grant.
> I lodged my application on the 30th of July and received my grant today.
> 
> Front loaded everything and got direct grant.
> 
> For those who never seen what the grant looks like, see below:
> 
> 
> Date
> Dear xxxx xxxxxxxx
> Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
> •	You have been granted a visa
> •	You have been refused a visa
> •	You have withdrawn a visa application
> •	You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
> •	Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.
> If you want to submit a new EOI you can do so at the below link:
> SkillSelect
> Need more information on the SkillSelect process
> For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
> SkillSelect
> 
> 
> Regards
> SkillSelect System Administrator
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection respects your privacy and has obligations under thePrivacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy policy can be viewed on the department’s website atwww.immi.gov.au
> Notice:
> The information contained in this email message and any attached files may be confidential information, and may also be the subject of legal professional privilege. If you are not the intended recipient any use, disclosure or copying of this email is unauthorised. If you received this email in error, please notify the sender by contacting the department's switchboard on 13 33 97 during business hours (8am - 5pm Local time) and delete all copies of this transmission together with any attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Dear main applicant,
> Client Name	Date of Birth
> Main applicant	Xx xxxxx xx
> Spouse - dependant	Xx xxxxx xxx
> Please see the attached information regarding xxxxxx - xxxxx - main, applicant - IMMI Grant Notification.
> �
> Yours sincerely
> �
> case officer
> Position Number: xxxxxxxx
> Case Officer Team xx GSM
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> �
> This email and attachment(s) was sent to xxxxxx
> �
> GSM Brisbane
> OFFICE: Level 2 299 Adelaide Street BRISBANE QLD 4000
> POSTAL: GPO Box 9984 BRISBANE QLD 4001
> PHONE: 131 881 EMAIL: @asasas.comxxxxxx# WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> 
> 
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
> the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
> including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
> and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
> or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
> intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has
> obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy
> policy can be viewed on the department's website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. See:
> Privacy


Congratulations! and thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## Mike147

mah said:


> Congrats dear, from which team you got mail ?


I got my grant from Bisbane team 33. They seem to be working really quick, only 65 days after lodge!


----------



## mah

Mike147 said:


> I got my grant from Bisbane team 33. They seem to be working really quick, only 65 days after lodge!


Cool and thanks

I also have the same team.


----------



## mah

Mike147 said:


> I got my grant from Bisbane team 33. They seem to be working really quick, only 65 days after lodge!


Is CO name initials AK ?


----------



## tomato_juice

Guys, finally I've been visa granted. Sincerely appreciate this forum and all forum members. My full timeline below: 

ACS: 04/09/2013 - 02/12/2013; 08/01/2014 - 24/03/2014
IELTS GT: 15/03/2014
189 EOI Submitted: 04/04/2014
Invite Received: 12/05/2014
Visa Lodged: 16/05/2014 
CO: 05/06/2014
PCC: 19/06/2014
eMedical: 23/06/2014
Form 815: 16/09/2014
VETASSESS: 24/06/2014
Form 815 (re-submit): 02/10/2014 
Visa Granted: 03/10/2014
First Entry Before: 17/01/2015


----------



## Etch123

tomato_juice said:


> Guys, finally I've been visa granted. Sincerely appreciate this forum and all forum members. My full timeline below:
> 
> ACS: 04/09/2013 - 02/12/2013; 08/01/2014 - 24/03/2014
> IELTS GT: 15/03/2014
> 189 EOI Submitted: 04/04/2014
> Invite Received: 12/05/2014
> Visa Lodged: 16/05/2014
> CO: 05/06/2014
> PCC: 19/06/2014
> eMedical: 23/06/2014
> Form 815: 16/09/2014
> VETASSESS: 24/06/2014
> Form 815 (re-submit): 02/10/2014
> Visa Granted: 03/10/2014
> First Entry Before: 17/01/2015


Congratulations! any reason for such an early date for First Entry? anyway all the best!


----------



## tomato_juice

Etch123 said:


> Congratulations! any reason for such an early date for First Entry? anyway all the best!


Thank you Etch123,

An early first entry date is because of health-related issues. To be more specific it's an inactive Hepatitis B.


----------



## TheExpatriate

mah said:


> Is CO name initials AK ?


COs are no longer relevant. DIBP operates under CCM (Collective Case Management) where all COs in a team work on all applications


----------



## TheExpatriate

best of luck. Book your tickets ahead of time and don't wait till the last moment .... 

My flight departs in 8 hours


----------



## Etch123

tomato_juice said:


> Thank you Etch123,
> 
> An early first entry date is because of health-related issues. To be more specific it's an inactive Hepatitis B.


I see, Congratulations once again, and may you have all the success your hear desires in Australia! God Bless!


----------



## tomato_juice

TheExpatriate said:


> best of luck. Book your tickets ahead of time and don't wait till the last moment ....
> 
> My flight departs in 8 hours


Got it.

Have a nice and smooth flight mate. Good luck in AU.


----------



## Etch123

Spykey said:


> Gents,
> I’ve just received my Grant.
> I lodged my application on the 30th of July and received my grant today.
> 
> Front loaded everything and got direct grant.
> 
> For those who never seen what the grant looks like, see below:
> 
> 
> Date
> Dear xxxx xxxxxxxx
> Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
> •	You have been granted a visa
> •	You have been refused a visa
> •	You have withdrawn a visa application
> •	You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
> •	Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.
> If you want to submit a new EOI you can do so at the below link:
> SkillSelect
> Need more information on the SkillSelect process
> For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
> SkillSelect
> 
> 
> Regards
> SkillSelect System Administrator
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection respects your privacy and has obligations under thePrivacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy policy can be viewed on the department’s website atwww.immi.gov.au
> Notice:
> The information contained in this email message and any attached files may be confidential information, and may also be the subject of legal professional privilege. If you are not the intended recipient any use, disclosure or copying of this email is unauthorised. If you received this email in error, please notify the sender by contacting the department's switchboard on 13 33 97 during business hours (8am - 5pm Local time) and delete all copies of this transmission together with any attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Dear main applicant,
> Client Name	Date of Birth
> Main applicant	Xx xxxxx xx
> Spouse - dependant	Xx xxxxx xxx
> Please see the attached information regarding xxxxxx - xxxxx - main, applicant - IMMI Grant Notification.
> �
> Yours sincerely
> �
> case officer
> Position Number: xxxxxxxx
> Case Officer Team xx GSM
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> �
> This email and attachment(s) was sent to xxxxxx
> �
> GSM Brisbane
> OFFICE: Level 2 299 Adelaide Street BRISBANE QLD 4000
> POSTAL: GPO Box 9984 BRISBANE QLD 4001
> PHONE: 131 881 EMAIL: @asasas.comxxxxxx# WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> 
> 
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
> the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
> including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
> and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
> or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
> intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has
> obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy
> policy can be viewed on the department's website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. See:
> Privacy


Spykey, by when do you have to make your first entry?


----------



## kevin538

TheExpatriate said:


> best of luck. Book your tickets ahead of time and don't wait till the last moment ....
> 
> My flight departs in 8 hours


Mabrook !!! TheExpatriate, Wish you happy journey.


----------



## Etch123

TheExpatriate said:


> best of luck. Book your tickets ahead of time and don't wait till the last moment ....
> 
> My flight departs in 8 hours


Hope you have a hassle free trip all the best!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Thanks guys.


----------



## 189

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks guys.


Bon Voyage .. Wish you happy journey Bro


----------



## bethel_pune

TheExpatriate said:


> best of luck. Book your tickets ahead of time and don't wait till the last moment ....
> 
> My flight departs in 8 hours


Safe journey and best wishes for a new start...


----------



## Nabha

TheExpatriate said:


> best of luck. Book your tickets ahead of time and don't wait till the last moment ....
> 
> My flight departs in 8 hours


Keep posting.All the best!


----------



## 189

To share my analysis .. lot of people have got their grant within this week including today..
few who were waiting since May, and those who have submitted as late as 30th July .. got their grant

I can still see few June/July guys are awaiting their grant, but number seems super small now.

This gives us a good sign that Aug guys should hear something within next 5 to 10 days, having said that Monday 6th Oct is a public holiday in OZ. Wait must be over soon for many of us


----------



## Future_ozzy

TheExpatriate said:


> best of luck. Book your tickets ahead of time and don't wait till the last moment ....
> 
> My flight departs in 8 hours


Have A safe Journey Mate !!!

Regards,
Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Spykey

Etch123 said:


> Spykey, by when do you have to make your first entry?


I am an on-shore applicant!


----------



## Future_ozzy

Spykey said:


> I am an on-shore applicant!


Ah OK... Then the quick time line makes sense.

Regards,
Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Etch123

Spykey said:


> I am an on-shore applicant!


Ok, Super news!


----------



## netrav

hello all,
I have just paid the 189 visa fees and submitted my visa
now Im really confused what all attachments I have to submit 
is there any detailed procedure some one has already shared in a link??
if yes kindly share me a link for uploading my documents


----------



## Future_ozzy

netrav said:


> hello all,
> I have just paid the 189 visa fees and submitted my visa
> now Im really confused what all attachments I have to submit
> is there any detailed procedure some one has already shared in a link??
> if yes kindly share me a link for uploading my documents


Here you go.
http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/189.aspx

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingcantona7

well said 189..hope u r right.


----------



## dextress

TheExpatriate said:


> best of luck. Book your tickets ahead of time and don't wait till the last moment ....
> 
> My flight departs in 8 hours


Hi Expatriate, 
All the best and please stay in touch. You had been really helpful. Have you managed to get the job already or are you planning to hunt for one after reaching there?


----------



## 189

Fingers crossed bro


----------



## TheExpatriate

dextress said:


> Hi Expatriate,
> All the best and please stay in touch. You had been really helpful. Have you managed to get the job already or are you planning to hunt for one after reaching there?


I am just going for one week and coming back. Not moving yet


----------



## 469466

Hi Everyone..

I contacted SA authorities regarding my EOI submitted (262113-system administrator) and they reverted back saying there are some spl conditions to be met..

My expertise is on the IT infrastructure side....working as a Backup & Storage admin...and as far as I know as ACS has approved which shows that the code is correct. Please shed some light guys..

Moreover for 262113 the only allowed states are SA and Darwin..Not sure of how to proceed now.. Any suggestions guys?

Regards, 
Asha


----------



## TheExpatriate

aadarsh25 said:


> Hi Everyone..
> 
> I contacted SA authorities regarding my EOI submitted (262113-system administrator) and they reverted back saying there are some spl conditions to be met..
> 
> My expertise is on the IT infrastructure side....working as a Backup & Storage admin...and as far as I know as ACS has approved which shows that the code is correct. Please shed some light guys..
> 
> Moreover for 262113 the only allowed states are SA and Darwin..Not sure of how to proceed now.. Any suggestions guys?
> 
> Regards,
> Asha


can you re-assess as 263111 and apply for 189?


----------



## 469466

Hi..

I need to check that code and re apply with ACS if it sounds suitable.

Thanks for your reply.

Regards, 
Asha


----------



## sevnik0202

manpritjan said:


> Guyz today i received my direct grant. Thanks to all for providing excellent information and support throughout my 1 year process.
> 
> SOL 261112 System Analyst , 65 points Invite 13th july, Visa lodged date 23rd July , waiting for CO./GRANT.
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Expat Forum


Congrats mate


----------



## Shells2012

Congrats everyone who received their grants today...Good luck for the journey ahead....it's great to see so many grants in a single day  Brisbane team is doing a commendable job.....!!

TheExpatriate......Have a safe journey and great trip to Ozland.


----------



## Shells2012

*For onshore applicants*

Hey guys...if you are an onshore applicant for 189/190 visa, don't forget to apply for Medicare. At times it may take longer than expected in visa processing and having Medicare membership will be really helpful. Once you have applied for PR, you become eligible to enrol for Medicare. 
Just visit your nearest Medicare centre with your original passport, copy of immi acknowledgement letter and completely filled Medicare enrolment form (Form 3101).
Some centres require you to book an appointment in advance, call and confirm the same. 

This way you can save your money that we pay for medical insurance on student visas. Hope this is helpful.

Cheers


----------



## RNAussie

Shells2012 said:


> Hey guys...if you are an onshore applicant for 189/190 visa, don't forget to apply for Medicare. At times it may take longer than expected in visa processing and having Medicare membership will be really helpful. Once you have applied for PR, you become eligible to enrol for Medicare.
> Just visit your nearest Medicare centre with your original passport, copy of immi acknowledgement letter and completely filled Medicare enrolment form (Form 3101).
> Some centres require you to book an appointment in advance, call and confirm the same.
> 
> This way you can save your money that we pay for medical insurance on student visas. Hope this is helpful.
> 
> Cheers


U will be issued Interim Card (


----------



## Shells2012

RNAussie said:


> U will be issued Interim Card (


Yeah but still you'll have all the facilities available. Why not take advantage of things when we can...afterall we have invested so much money to reach at this stage 
Also, you get permanent card within two weeks of grant (as told by Medicare rep)


----------



## tshanmuganathan

Team, 

I would really like to know about the medicals outcome

+ Myself along with my family underwent medical test and the link no longer appears in my profile but it states that "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

Does it mean that my medicals are cleared ? as per website it states that " Your health case may be cleared within minutes by the system or referred for manual processing" 

How we can come to the conclusion that my medicals has been cleared ? 

Reference - https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/hea...ealth-exam.htm

Expats, Requesting your help in this regard. 

Shan


----------



## elsasl

Mike147 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am happy to tell you I received my grant today!!
> I would just like to say a BIG thank you to everyone on this forum! I could not have done it without your help!
> 
> I always recommended to everyone I meet wanting to apply for a visa to do it themselves with help from this forum.
> 
> One again thank you and to all those waiting your happy day is just around the corner!
> 
> Mike


could you please tell me are you onshore or offshore application?


----------



## mah

elsasl said:


> could you please tell me are you onshore or offshore application?


He is offshore


----------



## elsasl

mah said:


> He is offshore


wow......it's a good news. his grant is really quick!


----------



## mah

elsasl said:


> wow......it's a good news. his grant is really quick!


Brisbane 33 working @ bullet speed


----------



## sevnik0202

Nd Adelaide teams like a bull cart. Ppl lodged in July getting visa nd ppl lodged in may, june hanging in without any updates.Life sucks, just feeling like banging my head against a wall.

Anyways cheer up people, like me, the wait is worth it.

Congrats to every one who got their grants and pray for people like me who don't even know why they don't have a grant.

Chee s


----------



## Future_ozzy

mah said:


> Brisbane 33 working @ bullet speed


Just hope that bullet train takes us onboard 

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## dextress

tshanmuganathan said:


> Team,
> 
> I would really like to know about the medicals outcome
> 
> + Myself along with my family underwent medical test and the link no longer appears in my profile but it states that "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> Does it mean that my medicals are cleared ? as per website it states that " Your health case may be cleared within minutes by the system or referred for manual processing"
> 
> How we can come to the conclusion that my medicals has been cleared ?
> 
> Reference - https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/hea...ealth-exam.htm
> 
> Expats, Requesting your help in this regard.
> 
> Shan


The message "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass...." means that medical is cleared. This is what I learnt from mine and family's (of 2 kids) medicals. I specifically asked my CO about this message and was told that it means nothing more is required from medical point of view.


----------



## Zabeen

Hi Seniors,

Need one help. I am filling form 80 now. In form 80 there is a specific question, 'Have you ever been refused a visa to any country?'

In my case, i applied for Australian tourist visa once back in 2009. But it was refused due to abscence of proper sponsorship.

Do I need to give this information, or it is only applicable for immigration visa, not tourist visa?

Thanks...


----------



## abhifirewall

Zabeen said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Need one help. I am filling form 80 now. In form 80 there is a specific question, 'Have you ever been refused a visa to any country?'
> 
> In my case, i applied for Australian tourist visa once back in 2009. But it was refused due to abscence of proper sponsorship.
> 
> Do I need to give this information, or it is only applicable for immigration visa, not tourist visa?
> 
> Thanks...


I think this question applies to all types of visa. My wife has been to Aus a couple of times on tourist visa and had to update those details in form 80.


----------



## Zabeen

Zabeen said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Need one help. I am filling form 80 now. In form 80 there is a specific question, 'Have you ever been refused a visa to any country?'
> 
> In my case, i applied for Australian tourist visa once back in 2009. But it was refused due to abscence of proper sponsorship.
> 
> Do I need to give this information, or it is only applicable for immigration visa, not tourist visa?
> 
> Thanks...


Does this refusal has any impact on the Immi visa grant? I am scared :yuck:

It will be a relief, if others can share their similar experience...


----------



## Danav_Singh

Zabeen said:


> Does this refusal has any impact on the Immi visa grant? I am scared :yuck:
> 
> It will be a relief, if others can share their similar experience...


You must declare all information irrespective of consequences and i can't see any reason how it can effect your Visa grant but not declaring this information can land you in trouble.


----------



## mah

Future_ozzy said:


> Just hope that bullet train takes us onboard
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Keep fingers crossed, we are waiting on very next station and of course we will hopp in. 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Future_ozzy

mah said:


> Keep fingers crossed, we are waiting on very next station and of course we will hopp in.
> 
> GOOD LUCK


Hope so...train will reach our station next week..

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Addy11

So I've now front loaded all my documents & I'm already 2 months in from date of submission of application. So far, I have neither received an email from any CO nor has the document labels on the account changed from required/recommended to received. Is this normal or should I be concerned? Any thoughts on next steps?


----------



## greeniearun

Zabeen said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Need one help. I am filling form 80 now. In form 80 there is a specific question, 'Have you ever been refused a visa to any country?'
> 
> In my case, i applied for Australian tourist visa once back in 2009. But it was refused due to abscence of proper sponsorship.
> 
> Do I need to give this information, or it is only applicable for immigration visa, not tourist visa?
> 
> Thanks...


I was refused US business visa. I was too lazy to fill the form 80 and was waiting for the CO to be assigned and then I would fill my form 80 sort of.

But gosh... the CO was allocated and the next day I got my visa. So i never had the chance to tell them about my US visa. 

So, the answer is - it just depends. But because you've been denied especially an Aussie visa , the safe bet is to mention it.

Cheers


----------



## cancerianlrules

Addy11 said:


> So I've now front loaded all my documents & I'm already 2 months in from date of submission of application. So far, I have neither received an email from any CO nor has the document labels on the account changed from required/recommended to received. Is this normal or should I be concerned? Any thoughts on next steps?


You surely have not been following this thread regularly 

The DIBP seems to be working on July applications and it appears that they have reached the end of the July rope. Probably another week for pending July applicants, and the following week August applicants should hear from their COs.

Good luck.


----------



## Addy11

Lol, thanks! It's just a bit confusing with several August applicants getting direct grants! Besides, even though I'm 2 months in, I've only finished front loading everything yesterday, as you can tell from my timeline. Hence the Q.




cancerianlrules said:


> You surely have not been following this thread regularly
> 
> The DIBP seems to be working on July applications and it appears that they have reached the end of the July rope. Probably another week for pending July applicants, and the following week August applicants should hear from their COs.
> 
> Good luck.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Addy11 said:


> Lol, thanks! It's just a bit confusing with several August applicants getting direct grants! Besides, even though I'm 2 months in, I've only finished front loading everything yesterday, as you can tell from my timeline. Hence the Q.


Really!? I have only heard of a couple of August Applicants getting COs allocated, and definitely not heard of an August Direct Grant yet.

Probably I'm the one who's hibernating


----------



## Addy11

Now that you put it this way, maybe they were onshore applicants! 

I'm glad we're having this conversation



cancerianlrules said:


> Really!? I have only heard of a couple of August Applicants getting COs allocated, and definitely not heard of an August Direct Grant yet.
> 
> Probably I'm the one who's hibernating


----------



## cancerianlrules

Addy11 said:


> Now that you put it this way, maybe they were onshore applicants!
> 
> I'm glad we're having this conversation


Totally, an ideal way to utilise a long holiday weekend


----------



## 189

Addy11 said:


> Lol, thanks! It's just a bit confusing with several August applicants getting direct grants! Besides, even though I'm 2 months in, I've only finished front loading everything yesterday, as you can tell from my timeline. Hence the Q.


Until today no single August applicant got direct grant. 
Please refer another thread Aug gang for their update.


----------



## Future_ozzy

189 said:


> Until today no single August applicant got direct grant.
> Please refer another thread Aug gang for their update.


That's wrong... 2 August applicants got direct grants ..one who had submitted application on 6th August and the other one on 22nd Aug..please refer to 190 subclass thread..

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## mins

*Upload Medicals*



189 said:


> Fingers crossed bro



I noticed from your signature, that whilst you are waiting for the EOI results, you have already completed your medicals and have front uploaded them on to the website prior to the results. I have a similar status.

Can you please tell me, what are the advantages of doing the medicals before hand and uploading the results ? 

Is there a deadline by which medical results should be uploaded after the EOI invitation result is published ?

How will anyone know what medical tests should be done ?


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Some Chinese applicants from Aug have got direct grant


----------



## Future_ozzy

ashwani.jagota said:


> Some Chinese applicants from Aug have got direct grant


If you are referring to the visa tracker then let me tell you ..the information on it is not 100% accurate ..

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## 189

mins said:


> I noticed from your signature, that whilst you are waiting for the EOI results, you have already completed your medicals and have front uploaded them on to the website prior to the results. I have a similar status.
> 
> Can you please tell me, what are the advantages of doing the medicals before hand and uploading the results ?
> 
> Is there a deadline by which medical results should be uploaded after the EOI invitation result is published ?
> 
> How will anyone know what medical tests should be done ?


Well to clarify, I have my invite and not waiting for EOI results. Instead waiting for invite submission results aka. Grant 

1. There are no different deadline for medicals from EOI invite or visa lodge.

2. Advantage: it saves time, helps for speedy grant. If one do not submit medicals then after CO allocation he will request the same and give enough time for submission

3. There r fix set of medicals needed based on individual's age and and past medical history. All mention in immi site. 

You may wish to Google it or I can give you once I have access to my desktop.


----------



## prav5062

*Worried about medical*



Etch123 said:


> Congratulations!


Hello all, I am worried about my medical. CO asked me do it on 10th September. Completed on 23rd September. Having high BP problem which was declared upfront with all doc reports. But due to stress and worry, my BP went to 160/90 during test and after 3 reading settled on 140/80 which doc accepted as my BMI is 22. She kept my ECG as well. I am just getting message as Health finalized for this person but I guess this is common for all as my wife and kid also getting same message. am under stress from last 2 weeks and not seeing any update from CO. Worried a lot and cant even sleep. No any other problems I am expecting in medical. Guyz need to help to overcome this stressful wait.

Lodged: June19
CO- ADL, Team 6.


----------



## 189

Future_ozzy said:


> That's wrong... 2 August applicants got direct grants ..one who had submitted application on 6th August and the other one on 22nd Aug..please refer to 190 subclass thread..
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


I am referring sub class 189, i can confirm that none from August got grant so far. 

kindly note that visa tracker doc had some error. It was spotted by other colleges earlier.


----------



## 189

prav5062 said:


> Hello all, I am worried about my medical. CO asked me do it on 10th September. Completed on 23rd September. Having high BP problem which was declared upfront with all doc reports. But due to stress and worry, my BP went to 160/90 during test and after 3 reading settled on 140/80 which doc accepted as my BMI is 22. She kept my ECG as well. I am just getting message as Health finalized for this person but I guess this is common for all as my wife and kid also getting same message. am under stress from last 2 weeks and not seeing any update from CO. Worried a lot and cant even sleep. No any other problems I am expecting in medical. Guyz need to help to overcome this stressful wait.
> 
> Lodged: June19
> CO- ADL, Team 6.


Just chill!!! 

High or low BP is very common and nothing to worry about. 

They are more concerned about TB Hap , cancer aids etc that has impact on visa approval

For BP related issue max they will ask u to fill additional undertaking form(815 I guess not sure) and happily give u a grant

Again... Just chill!!! If it's BP related worries


----------



## mins

189 said:


> Well to clarify, I have my invite and not waiting for EOI results. Instead waiting for invite submission results aka. Grant
> 
> 1. There are no different deadline for medicals from EOI invite or visa lodge.
> 
> 2. Advantage: it saves time, helps for speedy grant. If one do not submit medicals then after CO allocation he will request the same and give enough time for submission
> 
> 3. There r fix set of medicals needed based on individual's age and and past medical history. All mention in immi site.
> 
> You may wish to Google it or I can give you once I have access to my desktop.


Thanks, that helps!


----------



## Addy11

Thr discussion was for 190



189 said:


> I am referring sub class 189, i can confirm that none from August got grant so far.
> 
> kindly note that visa tracker doc had some error. It was spotted by other colleges earlier.


----------



## kingcantona7

just hoping all june applicants have got the grant by now..coz just realizes its 4 months for them...


----------



## ashhegde

Can someone give me the link to the tracker please?

I had applied for the Visa (190) on 6th Aug and got my grant on Oct 2nd!


----------



## radical

ashhegde said:


> Can someone give me the link to the tracker please?
> 
> I had applied for the Visa (190) on 6th Aug and got my grant on Oct 2nd!


Congratulations!!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## dd17

kingcantona7 said:


> just hoping all june applicants have got the grant by now..coz just realizes its 4 months for them...


June is old story now..!!! Grant reached July 29 - Check out 189GSM - July 2014 Applicants

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/506850-189gsm-july-2014-applicants-35.html


----------



## kingcantona7

@dd17..saw that..but i hope everyone till that date got their grants...


----------



## TheExpatriate

greeniearun said:


> I was refused US business visa. I was too lazy to fill the form 80 and was waiting for the CO to be assigned and then I would fill my form 80 sort of.
> 
> But gosh... the CO was allocated and the next day I got my visa. So i never had the chance to tell them about my US visa.
> 
> So, the answer is - it just depends. But because you've been denied especially an Aussie visa , the safe bet is to mention it.
> 
> Cheers


being denied a tourist/student visa for lack of funds or lack of compelling reasons to return is not grounds for rejecting a PR application


----------



## Zabeen

TheExpatriate said:


> being denied a tourist/student visa for lack of funds or lack of compelling reasons to return is not grounds for rejecting a PR application


Thanks a lot for the clarification. Have you reached safely?


----------



## mah

ashhegde said:


> Can someone give me the link to the tracker please?
> 
> I had applied for the Visa (190) on 6th Aug and got my grant on Oct 2nd!


August, waooo

Congrats


----------



## TheExpatriate

Zabeen said:


> Thanks a lot for the clarification. Have you reached safely?


Thanks God. 15 hours up in the air + 2 hours connection + 1 hour in the airport + car reservation that I made for 4 Oct 20*15* instead of 2014  + 2 hours driving on the LEFT SIDE OF THE ROAD (URRRRRRGHHHHHH) ..... finally in my room


----------



## Zabeen

Hi All,

Just observed few of the members of this thread has uploaded form 1023 previously for different reasons. Can you please mention where you have uploaded form 1023, under which type?

THanks.


----------



## netrav

Hello dear members,
Im in the process of uploading attachments in 189 visa form
I have few doubts, kindly help:
I have claimed 5 points for spouse case, however in the 189 form it didnt asked for ACS skillset of the spouse, did it clear in the EOI invite itself
Also I have around 30 pages of salary payslips, is it required to notary all the pages.. its going to be very costly
recently I have taken passport of my 3yr kid and renewed both our passports, do we need to do true copy attestation of all the new passports or color scan is enough?
I havent seen anywhere its asking for photograph of the applicant, is it required??
where do we need to upload the AADHAR card, i.e in birth certificate?? btw can we upload our SSC certificate as our birth certificate in addition to AADHAR card
btw in my 189 visa application it never asked for National Identification card or anything??
kindly request you to help me out in the above queries 

Thanks,
netrav


----------



## TheExpatriate

you cannot claim spouse points without assessing her skills.


----------



## JennyAus

Getting so nervous n worried these days...

Hope they can start to process August applications soon.


----------



## Shells2012

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just observed few of the members of this thread has uploaded form 1023 previously for different reasons. Can you please mention where you have uploaded form 1023, under which type?
> 
> THanks.


Hey, go to Attach Document option on right side of your immiaccount page and select evidence type - Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer.


----------



## 189

JennyAus said:


> Getting so nervous n worried these days...
> 
> Hope they can start to process August applications soon.


In my view this is nothing, sooner or later we all will get grant as along as all docs are valid and in place.

My Main worry is getting a decent job there and setting family.


----------



## Shells2012

netrav said:


> Hello dear members,
> Im in the process of uploading attachments in 189 visa form
> I have few doubts, kindly help:
> I have claimed 5 points for spouse case, however in the 189 form it didnt asked for ACS skillset of the spouse, did it clear in the EOI invite itself
> Also I have around 30 pages of salary payslips, is it required to notary all the pages.. its going to be very costly
> recently I have taken passport of my 3yr kid and renewed both our passports, do we need to do true copy attestation of all the new passports or color scan is enough?
> I havent seen anywhere its asking for photograph of the applicant, is it required??
> where do we need to upload the AADHAR card, i.e in birth certificate?? btw can we upload our SSC certificate as our birth certificate in addition to AADHAR card
> btw in my 189 visa application it never asked for National Identification card or anything??
> kindly request you to help me out in the above queries
> 
> Thanks,
> netrav


---For claiming points for partner, you do need to get his/her skills assessed.
---I would recommend getting your passports attested (1st and last page) as that's one of the most important document.
---Upload coloured scan of Aadhar card and Secondary school certificate under category - Birth or Age, Evidence of. You can also upload coloured scan of your driving license and voting card under this categoty as they bear ur date of birth/age.
---I am not sure of salary slips as I didn't claim points for employment...Seniors please help.


----------



## 189

TheExpatriate said:


> Thanks God. 15 hours up in the air + 2 hours connection + 1 hour in the airport + car reservation that I made for 4 Oct 2015 instead of 2014  + 2 hours driving on the LEFT SIDE OF THE ROAD (URRRRRRGHHHHHH) ..... finally in my room


Glad to hear you are safe and sound after long journey


----------



## rahulkap1

TheExpatriate said:


> you cannot claim spouse points without assessing her skills.


Hi Congrats Expatriate... Which City you have landed? What procedures you are following to find job?


----------



## TheExpatriate

I am in Gold Coast for a week 

Not moving or finding a job now


----------



## cancerianlrules

TheExpatriate said:


> I am in Gold Coast for a week
> 
> Not moving or finding a job now


The beach of the rising sun!  great! Have a good time.


----------



## prodigy+

Hi All,

What is the category in which the notarized copy of roles and responsibilities has to be uploaded ?

*work reference* or *others (specify)*??

I don't see any category as statutory declaration for employment proof. Please advise.


----------



## prodigy+

Hi Folks, 

One more question, 

Bank statements as proof - Is it just a PDF that we download from bank website or should get a signed bank statement from bank and then upload it after scanning ? This is for 8 years so getting it signed and then uploading is a real pain as it can turn out to be 150+ pages.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Expat2013

Soft copy of statement downloaded from bank website should be ok.
Make sure it has the bank name, logos, address and it looks authentic.




prodigy+ said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> One more question,
> 
> Bank statements as proof - Is it just a PDF that we download from bank website or should get a signed bank statement from bank and then upload it after scanning ? This is for 8 years so getting it signed and then uploading is a real pain as it can turn out to be 150+ pages.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Future_ozzy

I took the signed copy of bank statement ,scanned and uploaded it. You just need to highlight salary credited part so see if you can just scan only one page where the salary credited details are mentioned rather than uploading other transactions which are not relevant.


----------



## sonu008

Future_ozzy said:


> I took the signed copy of bank statement ,scanned and uploaded it. You just need to highlight salary credited part so see if you can just scan only one page where the salary credited details are mentioned rather than uploading other transactions which are not relevant.



Do we need bank statements at all?
Would salary slip not suffice?


----------



## prodigy+

prodigy+ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is the category in which the notarized copy of roles and responsibilities has to be uploaded ?
> 
> *work reference* or *others (specify)*??
> 
> I don't see any category as statutory declaration for employment proof. Please advise.


Can a kind soul help with this query? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Addy11

Everything you need:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html 



prodigy+ said:


> Can a kind soul help with this query?
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Addy11

More comprehensive the better!



sonu008 said:


> Do we need bank statements at all?
> Would salary slip not suffice?


----------



## newyearboy

Dear Fellows,

I am a candidate of 189 and i lodged my visa application from Dubai,United Arab Emirates.
Recently i recieved an email from adelaide gsm team and they are asking me to do the medicals but now a days i am in pakistan on eid vaccations.

Can i undergo my medical in my home country or it is mendatory to do the medical in the same country where you lodged your application?

Please guide me.Regards


----------



## louis ho

You can do every where as it is one of the approved medical centres list.


----------



## amitferns

prodigy+ said:


> Can a kind soul help with this query?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Upload under work reference


----------



## whittakers

Hi i just want to ask what forms are they going to let u fill up if u go to the accredited medical clinics?so that i can prepare beforehand..thanks.


----------



## anandc

Is anyone facing the issue of not being able to print the grant letter from the immi account ?
Do we need to call or mail DIBP ?
Has anyone done that and got any quick response ?


----------



## m_d_p29

*Visa lodged on 09/25*

Hi,

I have lodged my visa on 25-Sep-2014. Please see my timeline. I have also added my id to the September 2014 excel sheet.


ACS Assessment Applied - 07-Apr-14
ACS Assessment Received - 06-Jun-14
IELTS - 19-Jul-14 (8.5, 8,5, 8, 8)
EOI Applied - 06-Aug-14 (70 points)
EOI Invitation - 11-Aug-14
Visa Lodged - 25-Sep-14
Indian PCC - 29-Sep-14
USA PCC Applied - 19-Aug-14
USA PCC Result - Waiting
Medicals Submitted - 05-Oct-14
Grant -:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Etch123

Slow day today guys... since its a holiday, I'm dreaming of this time next year (6th october 2015) when we all will be in Australia! Good luck to all


----------



## nituhirawat

Hi,

I am a software engineer with 6 years of experience in Microsoft .Net.
I want to start my application for Australia PR visa.
Please guide me how to start up, first should I go for ielts exam or skill assessment process.


----------



## nituhirawat

Hi,

I am a single child and My parents are my dependents. there is no one else to look after them.
So, if I apply for 189 visa can I simultaneously apply for my parents visa as well?


----------



## nituhirawat

What is the current scope of opportunities for a software engineer working in Microsoft technology or 
SAP ABAP in Australia? Do we get jobs easily in this field?


----------



## sevnik0202

whittakers said:


> Hi i just want to ask what forms are they going to let u fill up if u go to the accredited medical clinics?so that i can prepare beforehand..thanks.


I was never asked to fill any forms. You can confirm with the center where you booked your appointment.


----------



## jabberaussie

Guys,
Update your progress in the below sheet for the ease of tracking the trend:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sc08zkhydJAT0tMlu-zpd1pZHqPIMSWEhxWsqUWKKW0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## amitferns

nituhirawat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a software engineer with 6 years of experience in Microsoft .Net.
> I want to start my application for Australia PR visa.
> Please guide me how to start up, first should I go for ielts exam or skill assessment process.


You can do both simultaneously.


----------



## mikjc6

whittakers said:


> Hi i just want to ask what forms are they going to let u fill up if u go to the accredited medical clinics?so that i can prepare beforehand..thanks.


It's form 160.


----------



## remya2013

nituhirawat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a software engineer with 6 years of experience in Microsoft .Net.
> I want to start my application for Australia PR visa.
> Please guide me how to start up, first should I go for ielts exam or skill assessment process.


Check this thread, will be very useful for you

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## remya2013

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am loading the documents now. In my case, I am getting 5 points for partner. So far I know the below documents of my spouse is required.
> 
> Kindly comment if any other doc is needed:
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 3. Marriage Certificate
> 4. ACS paper (Skill assessment)
> 5. IELTS
> 
> And for my 4 year child:
> 
> 1. Passport
> 2. Birth Certificate
> 
> ANything else is needed?


Hi

What all documents you have uploaded for claiming spouse skill.
I am also claiming 5 points for partner and confused about the documents required.
Please share if you have any info


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*189 Visa*

Hi..

I am new here.. Below are my details.. Could anyone please upload my name on the visa tracker too.. I am an onshore applicant..

Looking at visa tracker, I am hoping for August applicants to start hearing good news soon.. Best of luck to all.. 

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - 11th August 2014 - PCC - Done - Medicals - Done - Visa Lodge - 13th August 2014 CO - :fingerscrossed: Grant - :cool2:


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*Visa 189*

Hi..

I am new here.. Below are my details.. Could anyone please upload my name on the visa tracker too.. I am an onshore applicant..

Looking at visa tracker, I am hoping for August applicants to start hearing good news soon.. Best of luck to all.. 

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - 11th August 2014 - PCC - Done - Medicals - Done - Visa Lodge - 13th August 2014 CO - :fingerscrossed: Grant - :cool2:


----------



## rishisuri

I lodged my application on 30th September (Last day of the month).


----------



## Vasu G

Lets hope *GRANT* touches Aug applicants by next week.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amar_gahir

Guys,,,

anybody from delhi who got Travel card from ICICI? Do they need visa or travel ticket? Its mentioned on their website.

JFYI: I tried Thomas Cook as they were providing better rate than ICICI and as per them their travel card cannot be used for online transaction.

BR//
Amar


----------



## dextress

amar_gahir said:


> Guys,,,
> 
> anybody from delhi who got Travel card from ICICI? Do they need visa or travel ticket? Its mentioned on their website.
> 
> JFYI: I tried Thomas Cook as they were providing better rate than ICICI and as per them their travel card cannot be used for online transaction.
> 
> BR//
> Amar


Do you mean forex card? 
Not sure about ICICI but for HDFC forex card you don't need nothing, no visa and no ticket. And you can use it for online transactions. That what i used for making visa application fee payment.


----------



## TheExpatriate

amitferns said:


> You can do both simultaneously.


no he cannot sponsor two parents in his PR, and he cannot sponsor them until he gets the visa and moves to Australia, and then it would cost him $55K per parent.


----------



## netrav

Shells2012 said:


> ---For claiming points for partner, you do need to get his/her skills assessed.
> ---I would recommend getting your passports attested (1st and last page) as that's one of the most important document.
> ---Upload coloured scan of Aadhar card and Secondary school certificate under category - Birth or Age, Evidence of. You can also upload coloured scan of your driving license and voting card under this categoty as they bear ur date of birth/age.
> ---I am not sure of salary slips as I didn't claim points for employment...Seniors please help.


Thanks a lot for detailed reply
Yes my wife skill set is assessed by ACS and she got that ID too
Nevertheless in the 189 visa form, under spouse attachments, it didn't ask her ACS report, so bit confused


----------



## Allelockon

Hi guys!
I appreciate if you could give me some advice on my case. At the moment I got 55 points & I will get 5 more on 01/11/2014 (for 1 year exp in Aus). In the meantime, I plan to apply for 190 NSW SS, open on 22/10/2014 (55 + 5 more for SS). 
If I successfully lodge for 190 on 22/10/2014, should I upgrade my EOI to claim 5 points for work exp (on 1/11/2014) and lodge for 189 visa as well ? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## amitferns

TheExpatriate said:


> no he cannot sponsor two parents in his PR, and he cannot sponsor them until he gets the visa and moves to Australia, and then it would cost him $55K per parent.


TheExpatriate....you seem to still be jet lagged. Lol. My response was for nituhirawat's query if one could do Acs and IELTS together.


----------



## indiference

TheExpatriate said:


> no he cannot sponsor two parents in his PR, and he cannot sponsor them until he gets the visa and moves to Australia, and then it would cost him $55K per parent.


55k for each parent? I.e 55,000$ ? Or 5,500$ each


----------



## TheExpatriate

amitferns said:


> theexpatriate....you seem to still be jet lagged. Lol. My response was for nituhirawat's query if one could do acs and ielts together.


rofl


----------



## TheExpatriate

indiference said:


> 55k for each parent? I.e 55,000$ ? Or 5,500$ each


Fifty five thousand AUD per parent


----------



## indiference

TheExpatriate said:


> Fifty five thousand AUD per parent


Wow thats some serious money....2 parents and 110k.....feels like laughing.


----------



## 189

Vasu G said:


> Lets hope *GRANT* touches Aug applicants by next week.... :fingerscrossed:


Yes Bro, 
I am hoping some movement in Aug gang starting from Monday the 13th, one of my lucky number


----------



## kingcantona7

yeah...counting days for some good news..fingers crossed and nails biting..


----------



## Vasu G

189 said:


> Yes Bro,
> I am hoping some movement in Aug gang starting from Monday the 13th, one of my lucky number



Even I have a strong bond to this number...  , was born on that day .

Hey are you a single applicant or you added any dependents ? Was asking because generally people with dependents get their grants early... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kingcantona7

yeah..read somewhere that preference order is onshore, then single applicants and then the ones with dependents....


----------



## bethel_pune

Any grants today??


----------



## 189

bethel_pune said:


> Any grants today??


Looking at your timeline, you should be one informing us about Grant 
Good wishes bro


----------



## Future_ozzy

Guys,

I just want to start this message by saying .

" Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi " 

I got my grant today at 7.30 am IST.

I am thankful to everyone on this forum who have been with me through this journey.

The feeling is still sinking in .

I am elated,delighted,happy,excited..


I pray and wish that everyone here get their grants soon.

Just do the right thing and keep faith..

Good luck All.


----------



## 189

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just want to start this message by saying .
> 
> " Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi "
> 
> I got my grant today at 7.30 am IST.
> 
> I am thankful to everyone on this forum who have been with me through this journey.
> 
> The feeling is still sinking in .
> 
> I am elated,delighted,happy,excited..
> 
> 
> I pray and wish that everyone here get their grants soon.
> 
> Just do the right thing and keep faith..
> 
> Good luck All.


Heartiest congratulations Bro, things r moving after long weekend


----------



## bethel_pune

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just want to start this message by saying .
> 
> " Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi "
> 
> I got my grant today at 7.30 am IST.
> 
> I am thankful to everyone on this forum who have been with me through this journey.
> 
> The feeling is still sinking in .
> 
> I am elated,delighted,happy,excited..
> 
> I pray and wish that everyone here get their grants soon.
> 
> Just do the right thing and keep faith..
> 
> Good luck All.


Congratulations... Best wishes...


----------



## anujsoni

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just want to start this message by saying .
> 
> " Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi "
> 
> I got my grant today at 7.30 am IST.
> 
> I am thankful to everyone on this forum who have been with me through this journey.
> 
> The feeling is still sinking in .
> 
> I am elated,delighted,happy,excited..
> 
> 
> I pray and wish that everyone here get their grants soon.
> 
> Just do the right thing and keep faith..
> 
> Good luck All.



Congrats Dear !!! From which team you got the grant


----------



## padmakarrao

Hey Bethel, Future_ozzy got the grant today, he had also lodged on 30th July, yours must be just round the corner.


----------



## padmakarrao

Sorry, my post and Future's post was done at the same time. 

Congrats Future_Ozzy. Best wishes for your future.


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> yeah..read somewhere that preference order is onshore, then single applicants and then the ones with dependents....



I think dependent applications are processed faster than single applications .. right ?


----------



## mah

Future_ozzy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just want to start this message by saying .
> 
> " Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi "
> 
> I got my grant today at 7.30 am IST.
> 
> I am thankful to everyone on this forum who have been with me through this journey.
> 
> The feeling is still sinking in .
> 
> I am elated,delighted,happy,excited..
> 
> 
> I pray and wish that everyone here get their grants soon.
> 
> Just do the right thing and keep faith..
> 
> Good luck All.



To be honest, I was thinking about you this morning.

So, bullet speed train let you hop on.

Heartily congrats…………..

Which team has sent you grant letter?


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> yeah..read somewhere that preference order is onshore, then single applicants and then the ones with dependents....





Vasu G said:


> Even I have a strong bond to this number...  , was born on that day .
> 
> Hey are you a single applicant or you added any dependents ? Was asking because generally people with dependents get their grants early... :fingerscrossed:


You both are talking 2 different things, not sure about preference or order.

@Vasu i have dependents in my application, additionally hold citizenship from few countries (not India) not sure if that is good or bad though!


----------



## mimo88

Hi Guys,

I am very upset with NSW suspending few of the ICT group for october intake. Not sure if they will open for January intake. I hope that next year ICT group comes in SOL rather than CSOL in that way we can go for 189.

I have applied for ACS review for another Job occupation which is not suspended for october intake. Hopefully I will get the result before 22nd October when the intake opens.

Best of luck for all.

Thanks
mimo88


----------



## kingcantona7

ohk..then maybe i was wrong..but read this somewhere in the forum..


----------



## amar_gahir

dextress said:


> Do you mean forex card?
> Not sure about ICICI but for HDFC forex card you don't need nothing, no visa and no ticket. And you can use it for online transactions. That what i used for making visa application fee payment.


is there any other charges e.g. Forex etc when we get this card? understand there will be some Rs 150 for card issuance. What rate they give ?


----------



## NSW190

I am hoping to get contacted by CO if any docs needed or direct grant in next couple of days as I am going overseas. BTW I am onshore 189 applicant and applied on 29th Aug - front-loaded all docs. 

What would happen if I get contacted by CO or get direct grant while overseas? 

Thanks


----------



## Zabeen

remya2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> What all documents you have uploaded for claiming spouse skill.
> I am also claiming 5 points for partner and confused about the documents required.
> Please share if you have any info


HI,

I submitted passport, birth certificate, acs result, work reference letter, Pcc and medical. And also marriage certificate.


----------



## 189

NSW190 said:


> I am hoping to get contacted by CO if any docs needed or direct grant in next couple of days as I am going overseas. BTW I am onshore 189 applicant and applied on 29th Aug - front-loaded all docs.
> 
> What would happen if I get contacted by CO or get direct grant while overseas?
> 
> Thanks


For how many days u r going overseas?

I hope you will have access to your email while traveling overseas, and you can easily respond to CO's questions/request when asked.

Should you get direct grant while overseas, enjoy and celebrate wherever you are , thats the only thing you need to do


----------



## NSW190

189 said:


> For how many days u r going overseas?
> 
> I hope you will have access to your email while traveling overseas, and you can easily respond to CO's questions/request when asked.
> 
> Should you get direct grant while overseas, enjoy and celebrate wherever you are , thats the only thing you need to do


I am going for 7 weeks. So would they put my file on hold during this 7 weeks? Or would it be possible to get visa grant during this time?


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Any August applicant got grant??


----------



## dextress

amar_gahir said:


> is there any other charges e.g. Forex etc when we get this card? understand there will be some Rs 150 for card issuance. What rate they give ?


No other charges. I got mine in June, that's quite sometime so can't say the rate that i got will still be applicable. But they gave me discount of 20 paise on the prevailing rate that day. You can negotiate the rate a little bit. 
You are making this card for travel or for making visa payment?


----------



## 189

NSW190 said:


> I am going for 7 weeks. So would they put my file on hold during this 7 weeks? Or would it be possible to get visa grant during this time?


7 weeks is long dude, i recommend keep checking your emails regularly.

Option 1: 
If there is direct grant its all good and nothing to worry as long as you enter OZ before initial entry date written on grant letter.

Option 2: 
Should you get request to submit more docs, ensure you are doing so by your self or help of any other family/friends etc.
Typically there should be no document has hard dependency on you except Police clearance and Medical.

Stay top of your email, worst case delegate to someone who you trust and ensure CO's email is not ignored coz usually they give 30days period to respond and your vacation is more than that.


----------



## amar_gahir

dextress said:


> No other charges. I got mine in June, that's quite sometime so can't say the rate that i got will still be applicable. But they gave me discount of 20 paise on the prevailing rate that day. You can negotiate the rate a little bit.
> You are making this card for travel or for making visa payment?


For Visa Fee Payment.

I just got the card. they offered 30 paisa discount. 

Seems like card is still not activated. how much time it takes? is there a way to get it activated faster?


----------



## dixiechic

Hi...after doing medicals and the results uploaded by the clinic, does the status change from recommended to received in the application?? 

thanks....


----------



## rahulkap1

amar_gahir said:


> For Visa Fee Payment.
> 
> I just got the card. they offered 30 paisa discount.
> 
> Seems like card is still not activated. how much time it takes? is there a way to get it activated faster?


Hi Amar, in my case, ICICI Forex card, I need to go to bank website for Forex card section and login using my card no. and password provided by bank to activate it for online transactions. Its a manual thing and activates as soon as I clicked and kept activated for 24 hours.

You may check with your bank authorities for the procedure to activate.


----------



## Vasu G

dixiechic said:


> Hi...after doing medicals and the results uploaded by the clinic, does the status change from recommended to received in the application??
> 
> thanks....



It remains as recommended, but below it says "this person health has been finalized...... "

Not an issue, Mine is showing the same. Infact for most of them..


----------



## Future_ozzy

mah said:


> To be honest, I was thinking about you this morning.
> 
> So, bullet speed train let you hop on.
> 
> Heartily congrats…………..
> 
> Which team has sent you grant letter?



Thanks Mah..

Team Adelaide . Case officer initials 'D O'.

Yes it did let me hop in and we are on our way to pick u up .

Inshallah you will get yours soon .


----------



## JennyAus

Could someone add me on visa tracker please ??

My details

Name JennyAus
Application lodged on 14/08/2014
Offshore, frontloaded documents.

Thanks heaps.


----------



## JennyAus

Added info: 

Points 65 (254499)


----------



## Vasu G

JennyAus said:


> Could someone add me on visa tracker please ??
> 
> My details
> 
> Name JennyAus
> Application lodged on 14/08/2014
> Offshore, frontloaded documents.
> 
> Thanks heaps.



Hey Jenny,

There is no tracker for August applicants. 

You can add yourself in the following link..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## kimh

Hi All,

Any idea if its mandatory for primary applicant to enter first? I am the primary applicant but want my husband to go first and search for a job.

Regards,
Kimh


----------



## mimo88

Guys,

Can anyone let me know if we need to have job offer before can we apply for Southern Australia and Western Australia state sponsorship ?

Thanks
mimo88


----------



## JennyAus

Thank you, Vasu G.

I will do it.


----------



## remya2013

Zabeen said:


> HI,
> 
> I submitted passport, birth certificate, acs result, work reference letter, Pcc and medical. And also marriage certificate.


Thanks a lot Zabeen.

Do we need to submit payslip, form 16, bank statement also for spouse.
Have you notarized all the docs


----------



## bethel_pune

JennyAus said:


> Added info:
> 
> Points 65 (254499)


Hi Jenny.. Has Anmac assessed you as 254499. Which ward/unit did you work as RN.. I have applied on 30th July.. Details you can see from my timelines...
Good to see a RN on this thread.
Rgds
Blessy


----------



## padmakarrao

mimo88 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can anyone let me know if we need to have job offer before can we apply for Southern Australia and Western Australia state sponsorship ?
> 
> Thanks
> mimo88


No, your occupation needs to be in their nomination list as "available", that's it. If your occupation shows as special conditions apply, then you may have to show a job opportunity etc. but the case would be very tough to go through.

Best wishes


----------



## taniska

I have applied 189 on 29-Aug. When can I expect CO allocation...


----------



## radical

taniska said:


> I have applied 189 on 29-Aug. When can I expect CO allocation...


A week before me or in the same week. I guess


----------



## mah

taniska said:


> I have applied 189 on 29-Aug. When can I expect CO allocation...


i would say 1st week of November.


----------



## Future_ozzy

taniska said:


> I have applied 189 on 29-Aug. When can I expect CO allocation...


No one here can tell you the exact time frame...just take normal processing time of 189 as on immigration website ..

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## dextress

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi Amar, in my case, ICICI Forex card, I need to go to bank website for Forex card section and login using my card no. and password provided by bank to activate it for online transactions. Its a manual thing and activates as soon as I clicked and kept activated for 24 hours.
> 
> You may check with your bank authorities for the procedure to activate.


@amar_gahir,
Same with HDFC card. 
Takes 24 hours to get activated. Then you need to enable online transaction from their website which remains valid for 24 hrs.


----------



## Haadka

Where are you team Brisbane!


----------



## Shells2012

netrav said:


> Thanks a lot for detailed reply
> Yes my wife skill set is assessed by ACS and she got that ID too
> Nevertheless in the 189 visa form, under spouse attachments, it didn't ask her ACS report, so bit confused


that's great if you already have positive assessment for your wife. Upload it under her name in Attach docs section even if it's not there in suggested docs list. If you are claiming points for her skills then CO will definitely ask for it, and its better to provide as much info as possible beforehand.

Cheers


----------



## BossLadyMo

Haadka, have you been allocated a CO? When?


----------



## JennyAus

bethel_pune said:


> Hi Jenny.. Has Anmac assessed you as 254499. Which ward/unit did you work as RN.. I have applied on 30th July.. Details you can see from my timelines...
> Good to see a RN on this thread.
> Rgds
> Blessy


Hi, Blessy, 

Yeah, ANMAC accessed my skills assessment under the code 254499. If you search the info on their website, you will see they stated very clearly that for the registered nurses who just have less than 3 months work experience, then they will need to apply for skills assessment under code 254499. My case was one of the examples. I used to work as a registered nurse in the nursing home after my graduation, but only worked there for two months before my visa expired. So they advised me to apply this code. It took me about 2.5 months to get a positive modified assessment from ANMAC.

It is great for me to see a RN in here like you. Nice to meet you.

Jenny


----------



## JennyAus

I would like to have a question for all, and hopefully someone can make it clear for me. Thank you.

Apparently, I used to work as nursing assistant plus as a registered nurse. Work exp was total 1.5 years. So you can see that there is no way for me to claim the point of work exp. My 65 points were claimed in terms of other factors. My EOI points breakdown clearly showed this. In the form 80, under work exp section, my agent helped me list those two jobs above even though we did know they did not help me anything to claim extra points for that. 

My question is when Immi (Immigration) processes my case, they process upon the points I got claim by checking the relevant evidence as well as PCC and Health Check. Is it right???? Do they really care about my work exp details on form 80 ????

Another thing is that I have looked through lots of threads regarding the form 80. They said that it was not mandatory to submit this form to Immi. Some of them submit other relevant docs without form 80 but they still got visa grant. Their CO did not ask for it. But others were required to submit form 80 later on by CO. 

Has anybody have got an idea in what case they request a form 80 ??? 

As I have mentioned in the previous thread in the other day, my agent helped my prepare everything and when he sent me a print of my eVisa; it showed clearly a whole list of docs he submitted to Immi. In this list, I saw a form 80 uploaded. So he prepared everything. Addition, some agents I have read in here, they did not upload form 80 for their clients at all; basically they said just wait until being asked to submit.....


----------



## remya2013

kimh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea if its mandatory for primary applicant to enter first? I am the primary applicant but want my husband to go first and search for a job.
> 
> Regards,
> Kimh


Yes, Its mandatory that the primary should be present during first entry.
U can return after first entry and secondary can continue there.


----------



## JennyAus

Vasu G said:


> Hey Jenny,
> 
> There is no tracker for August applicants.
> 
> You can add yourself in the following link..
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84



Hi Vasu G, 

for some reasons, after I added myself on visa tracker, I saw nothing updated there, I could not see my name at all


----------



## amar_gahir

dextress said:


> @amar_gahir,
> Same with HDFC card.
> Takes 24 hours to get activated. Then you need to enable online transaction from their website which remains valid for 24 hrs.


For me it was quicker. Card got activated within 2hrs of receiving it and i was able to do the transaction.


----------



## amar_gahir

Friends,

Which Hospital is recommended in Delhi for Medicals:

A. Max Multi Speciality Centre
N-110 Panchsheel Park
New Delhi

B. Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre
4/27, Shantiniketan
New Delhi 110 021

Please suggest and share your experience.


----------



## bethel_pune

JennyAus said:


> Hi, Blessy,
> 
> Yeah, ANMAC accessed my skills assessment under the code 254499. If you search the info on their website, you will see they stated very clearly that for the registered nurses who just have less than 3 months work experience, then they will need to apply for skills assessment under code 254499. My case was one of the examples. I used to work as a registered nurse in the nursing home after my graduation, but only worked there for two months before my visa expired. So they advised me to apply this code. It took me about 2.5 months to get a positive modified assessment from ANMAC.
> 
> It is great for me to see a RN in here like you. Nice to meet you.
> 
> Jenny


Seems your an onshore applicants. Still in Oz? I tried for 457 but was very difficult. did manage to crack two interviews but unfortunately hospitals couldnt offer 457. So finally decided to go for GSM.
And great to see you too.. 
It would to be great if you can update your timeline in signature. Will be great help for future applicants.
Take care..

Blessy.


----------



## Vasu G

JennyAus said:


> Hi Vasu G,
> 
> for some reasons, after I added myself on visa tracker, I saw nothing updated there, I could not see my name at all


Can you please share all the details.. I will try to add..


----------



## Future_ozzy

JennyAus said:


> I would like to have a question for all, and hopefully someone can make it clear for me. Thank you.
> 
> Apparently, I used to work as nursing assistant plus as a registered nurse. Work exp was total 1.5 years. So you can see that there is no way for me to claim the point of work exp. My 65 points were claimed in terms of other factors. My EOI points breakdown clearly showed this. In the form 80, under work exp section, my agent helped me list those two jobs above even though we did know they did not help me anything to claim extra points for that.
> 
> My question is when Immi (Immigration) processes my case, they process upon the points I got claim by checking the relevant evidence as well as PCC and Health Check. Is it right???? Do they really care about my work exp details on form 80 ????
> 
> Another thing is that I have looked through lots of threads regarding the form 80. They said that it was not mandatory to submit this form to Immi. Some of them submit other relevant docs without form 80 but they still got visa grant. Their CO did not ask for it. But others were required to submit form 80 later on by CO.
> 
> Has anybody have got an idea in what case they request a form 80 ???
> 
> As I have mentioned in the previous thread in the other day, my agent helped my prepare everything and when he sent me a print of my eVisa; it showed clearly a whole list of docs he submitted to Immi. In this list, I saw a form 80 uploaded. So he prepared everything. Addition, some agents I have read in here, they did not upload form 80 for their clients at all; basically they said just wait until being asked to submit.....


DIBP will only look at points you claiming as per EOI and visa application..

Form 80 is just history of your total work experience in last 10 years which includes assessed and non assessed work experience. Don't worry about listing all work experience there.

Though in most of cases form 80 is not asked but there is no issue in uploading it upfront .

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Visa190

majinjin25 said:


> Hello guys,
> I’ve applied for 190 on Aug 13 and sent all the required docs over. Two weeks ago I got an email from Adelaide Team2 ([email protected]) asking me to fill out Form 80 and do Medical
> 
> I did all as listed and emailed back to my CO with a couple questions that I had. But since then I haven’t got any replies back from them. On the auto-reply, it says they will reply within 7 days but they just simply disappear???
> 
> And, the online system of checking status always gives me an internal error. I am quite worried what is going on. Please advise.


Hope you have gone ahead with your medicals as you have 28 days from the time of CO allocation. Form 80 is a common thing they ask. I would suggest to go ahead with Medicals if not done yet.
You may ask your querries here may be people here would be able to help


----------



## Visa190

taniska said:


> I have applied 189 on 29-Aug. When can I expect CO allocation...


Hi Taniska,

You should upload all the documents to the e visa portal. Coloured Scan Copies are acceptable. This should help you getting this processed faster. You should check the Processing times on the immi.gov.au for 189 visa. how ever u must upload all documents i the meanwhile


----------



## Visa190

ashwani.jagota said:


> Any August applicant got grant??


Hi Ashwani,
have you got the CO allocated ? just asking as your signature does not mention that. If no then please upload all the documents and if yes, then I would suggest to call up the DIAC office and check. 190 visa is under priorty processing.


----------



## Visa190

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just observed few of the members of this thread has uploaded form 1023 previously for different reasons. Can you please mention where you have uploaded form 1023, under which type?
> 
> THanks.


You can upload in the e visa portal after clicking the Attach Document tab on the right side. Also post uploading, please send as e mail attachment to your CO also.


----------



## amar_gahir

Guys.....


i submitted my evisa application but SkillSelect still shows "Apply Visa". Is it okay or how much time it takes to get reflected in skillselect?


----------



## dextress

amar_gahir said:


> Guys.....
> 
> 
> i submitted my evisa application but SkillSelect still shows "Apply Visa". Is it okay or how much time it takes to get reflected in skillselect?


That's OK. Same was with me.
I don't think skillselect and immi systems are linked. I got reminder from skillselect when my invitation was expiring, even though I had applied and paid the fee.


----------



## kimh

remya2013 said:


> Yes, Its mandatory that the primary should be present during first entry.
> U can return after first entry and secondary can continue there.


Thank u


----------



## maq_qatar

amar_gahir said:


> Guys.....
> 
> i submitted my evisa application but SkillSelect still shows "Apply Visa". Is it okay or how much time it takes to get reflected in skillselect?


Its ok..now no need to check skill select status.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## jasdeep

*Need Help*

Hi Guys,
This is a brilliant forum site.

I have a question--
I recently 'got my Assessment for Computer networks and system engg. job & have also received an invitation on 9 Aug & applied for visa on 20 Aug under Independent criteria.

But i have mentioned that i am married and i am in real.But my wife is not well to go for medicals and PCC and not even for marriage certificate.Moreover she recently delivered a baby and i have not mentioned about baby in Visa file.

So, in case i fill the correction form 1023 and declares that i am single so how would it affect me and my visa and my wifes Visa process in future???

Is there any visa declining chances??

Please help


----------



## gunflame

jasdeep said:


> Hi Guys,
> This is a brilliant forum site.
> 
> I have a question--
> I recently 'got my Assessment for Computer networks and system engg. job & have also received an invitation on 9 Aug & applied for visa on 20 Aug under Independent criteria.
> 
> But i have mentioned that i am married and i am in real.But my wife is not well to go for medicals and PCC and not even for marriage certificate.Moreover she recently delivered a baby and i have not mentioned about baby in Visa file.
> 
> So, in case i fill the correction form 1023 and declares that i am single so how would it affect me and my visa and my wifes Visa process in future???
> 
> Is there any visa declining chances??
> 
> Please help


It is not that complicated:
- Are you married right now?
- Were you legally married when you applied for your visa on august 20th?

Basically lying on your application is grounds for getting rejected. If you get your visa and later on they find out you lied on your application you can get your visa revoked.

So... did you lie on your application or not? If it was an HONEST MISTAKE (that you somehow got confused when you applied) you can explain that to your case officer and he should understand, he will also tell your what to do to correct it.

Otherwise (in other words if you lied on purpose) you will probably have to withdraw your application and lose the money you payed for your application. If you don't withdraw you will probably get rejected either now or later (when you ask for your wife's and child's visa)

On top of that you have to pay some extra fees for your wife and child's visa if you want to include them now. I would recommend you to give a phone call or send an email to DIBP, explain your situation and they might be able to help you. Or hire a migration agent who knows how to handle your situation.


----------



## bethel_pune

*Woahooo*

:third::car::music:
Guys...
Finally received the much awaited mail.
Got the grant just a while ago. Thought out informing my second family.. 

i sincerely thank this forum without which it would have been very difficult to proceed timely on our application..
A big thank you ppl...

We both are super happy...
our initial date of entry is 11/06/2015...

We wish everyone speedy grants...

Rgds
Blessy.


----------



## Addy11

Congratulations!!!



bethel_pune said:


> :third::car::music:
> Guys...
> Finally received the much awaited mail.
> Got the grant just a while ago. Thought out informing my second family..
> 
> i sincerely thank this forum without which it would have been very difficult to proceed timely on our application..
> A big thank you ppl...
> 
> We both are super happy...
> our initial date of entry is 11/06/2015...
> 
> We wish everyone speedy grants...
> 
> Rgds
> Blessy.


----------



## rs903

bethel_pune said:


> :third::car::music:
> Guys...
> Finally received the much awaited mail.
> Got the grant just a while ago. Thought out informing my second family..
> 
> i sincerely thank this forum without which it would have been very difficult to proceed timely on our application..
> A big thank you ppl...
> 
> We both are super happy...
> our initial date of entry is 11/06/2015...
> 
> We wish everyone speedy grants...
> 
> Rgds
> Blessy.


Congratulations. I am still waiting for my 190 vic grant that i applied on 12 july. As per ur title, seems like you are from pune. I am also from pune. Which city do you plan to go and when?


----------



## mon450

can someone pls share GSM Adelaide (or Brisbane) contact number?


----------



## Visa190

mon450 said:


> can someone pls share GSM Adelaide (or Brisbane) contact number?


+61731367000

All the best


----------



## amitferns

bethel_pune said:


> :third::car::music:
> Guys...
> Finally received the much awaited mail.
> Got the grant just a while ago. Thought out informing my second family..
> 
> i sincerely thank this forum without which it would have been very difficult to proceed timely on our application..
> A big thank you ppl...
> 
> We both are super happy...
> our initial date of entry is 11/06/2015...
> 
> We wish everyone speedy grants...
> 
> Rgds
> Blessy.


Congrats Blessy


----------



## Usha Abhilash

bethel_pune said:


> :third::car::music:
> Guys...
> Finally received the much awaited mail.
> Got the grant just a while ago. Thought out informing my second family..
> 
> i sincerely thank this forum without which it would have been very difficult to proceed timely on our application..
> A big thank you ppl...
> 
> We both are super happy...
> our initial date of entry is 11/06/2015...
> 
> We wish everyone speedy grants...
> 
> Rgds
> Blessy.


Congrats!!!


----------



## vdewan

Hi All,

A repetitive question again....I have applied my application through an agent, but would like to track my application as well. I have the TRN number and when I created my account and tried to View my application, it moves me to a screen which asks to select a role.
What role shall I select? Though I understand the agent won't know that I am tracking my application until I edit anything...what all actions I can use and what all information I will be able to view under my application.

Thanks


----------



## kingcantona7

guys, what is trn number..where could i find it?
thanks


----------



## vdewan

kingcantona7 said:


> guys, what is trn number..where could i find it?
> thanks


If you have applied through an agent, he would have send the application copy for your review before submitting it. The number is located at the bottom (footer note) as TRN: EXXXXXXX. If not, you have to check with your agent.


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> guys, what is trn number..where could i find it?
> thanks


It is there right on top once you login to your visa lodge and click the detail section

https://online.immi.gov.au


----------



## 189

bethel_pune said:


> :third::car::music:
> Guys...
> Finally received the much awaited mail.
> Got the grant just a while ago. Thought out informing my second family..
> 
> i sincerely thank this forum without which it would have been very difficult to proceed timely on our application..
> A big thank you ppl...
> 
> We both are super happy...
> our initial date of entry is 11/06/2015...
> 
> We wish everyone speedy grants...
> 
> Rgds
> Blessy.


you have got it.
Heartiest congratulations


----------



## jasdeep

gunflame said:


> It is not that complicated:
> - Are you married right now?
> - Were you legally married when you applied for your visa on august 20th?
> 
> Basically lying on your application is grounds for getting rejected. If you get your visa and later on they find out you lied on your application you can get your visa revoked.
> 
> So... did you lie on your application or not? If it was an HONEST MISTAKE (that you somehow got confused when you applied) you can explain that to your case officer and he should understand, he will also tell your what to do to correct it.
> 
> Otherwise (in other words if you lied on purpose) you will probably have to withdraw your application and lose the money you payed for your application. If you don't withdraw you will probably get rejected either now or later (when you ask for your wife's and child's visa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that you have to pay some extra fees for your wife and child's visa if you want to include them now. I would recommend you to give a phone call or send an email to DIBP, explain your situation and they might be able to help you. Or hire a migration agent who knows how to handle your situation.



Thanks..
yes i am married but legal registration is still pending.
And right now i had just included my wife in my file and didnt pay her fees yet.I Thought i will pay for her later on.
And yes my office knows that i am married.But there is no Spouse name entered on Passports yet.And moreover Court marriage is still not done.But we actually have a baby of 20 days old.

Please suggest?


----------



## maq_qatar

bethel_pune said:


> :third::car::music:
> Guys...
> Finally received the much awaited mail.
> Got the grant just a while ago. Thought out informing my second family..
> 
> i sincerely thank this forum without which it would have been very difficult to proceed timely on our application..
> A big thank you ppl...
> 
> We both are super happy...
> our initial date of entry is 11/06/2015...
> 
> We wish everyone speedy grants...
> 
> Rgds
> Blessy.


Congrats mate and good luck for future oz life

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## padmakarrao

bethel_pune said:


> :third::car::music:
> Guys...
> Finally received the much awaited mail.
> Got the grant just a while ago. Thought out informing my second family..
> 
> i sincerely thank this forum without which it would have been very difficult to proceed timely on our application..
> A big thank you ppl...
> 
> We both are super happy...
> our initial date of entry is 11/06/2015...
> 
> We wish everyone speedy grants...
> 
> Rgds
> Blessy.


Congrats Dear. Have a brilliant future in Oz.


----------



## dr_max

Hi

Just a quick question, which one is better 190 or 189?
My situation is that I have applied as a Vocational Teacher (CSOL) in the VETASSESS skill assessment as I was not sure that I will get the required IELTS score for Secondary School Teacher (SOL). I had to repeat the IELTS test as I did not get 7 in all components and now I have got 8 in all components (L8.5, R8.5, W8.0, S8.5)
The Secondary School Teacher option is open, but I have to submit a skill assessment with AITSL which will take at least three months.

So, if I get a postive assessment with VETASSESS (results should be out by next week), should I continue with 190 SA or should I do the AITSL skill assessment and go for 189?
Thanks.


----------



## NSW190

Any grant today for August 2014 applicants?


----------



## Vasu G

Just called +61731367000 .. A lady picked up... 

I asked her whether I have uploaded all the required documents. She replied, "we haven't picked Aug applicants yet and please wait to hear from us".

She even asked me, where did you get this number , I replied from my friend. She told not to call this number until you have a CO.


----------



## bethel_pune

rs903 said:


> Congratulations. I am still waiting for my 190 vic grant that i applied on 12 july. As per ur title, seems like you are from pune. I am also from pune. Which city do you plan to go and when?


Hi..
Thank you so much.
Ya I am from pune. Mostly it will be Melbourne as I stayed there for 9 months during my bridging course for Australian Nursing Registration and am accustomed to the city.


----------



## IndigoKKing

dr_max said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question, which one is better 190 or 189?
> My situation is that I have applied as a Vocational Teacher (CSOL) in the VETASSESS skill assessment as I was not sure that I will get the required IELTS score for Secondary School Teacher (SOL). I had to repeat the IELTS test as I did not get 7 in all components and now I have got 8 in all components (L8.5, R8.5, W8.0, S8.5)
> The Secondary School Teacher option is open, but I have to submit a skill assessment with AITSL which will take at least three months.
> 
> So, if I get a postive assessment with VETASSESS (results should be out by next week), should I continue with 190 SA or should I do the AITSL skill assessment and go for 189?
> Thanks.


189 is always better than 190 because it gives you the freedom to live anywhere.

For 190, you will have to undertake to live in your sponsoring state for 2 years. It is not a Visa condition, but an obligation nevertheless.

On the other hand, as it stands, 190 has faster processing times than 189. If that matters to you in any way....


----------



## dr_max

IndigoKKing said:


> 189 is always better than 190 because it gives you the freedom to live anywhere.
> 
> For 190, you will have to undertake to live in your sponsoring state for 2 years. It is not a Visa condition, but an obligation nevertheless.
> 
> On the other hand, as it stands, 190 has faster processing times than 189. If that matters to you in any way....


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## IndigoKKing

vdewan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A repetitive question again....I have applied my application through an agent, but would like to track my application as well. I have the TRN number and when I created my account and tried to View my application, it moves me to a screen which asks to select a role.
> What role shall I select? Though I understand the agent won't know that I am tracking my application until I edit anything...what all actions I can use and what all information I will be able to view under my application.
> 
> Thanks


You can select the 'applicant' role. - 'An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this application'. That's the one I selected.

My agent is managing and uploading docs without hindrance after I imported the application, so it's fine... And, if you select this role, you can do everything that an agent can do - i.e., attach docs, view correspondence, modify correspondence particulars, assign/fire the agent etc.


----------



## kimh

Vasu G said:


> Just called +61731367000 .. A lady picked up...
> 
> I asked her whether I have uploaded all the required documents. She replied, "we haven't picked Aug applicants yet and please wait to hear from us".
> 
> She even asked me, where did you get this number , I replied from my friend. She told not to call this number until you have a CO.


Thats not very encouraging....but another week or so I guess!


----------



## sevnik0202

Guys in Urgent need of your help:

Today I called DIBP and the lady told me that they have sent an email to my agent to amend the overclaimed points according to them my points are 65:

1. Invited to apply on 12th May. The points cutoff was 60.
2. Only claimed 60 points agent have messed up some where.
3. They sent an email to my agent on 3rd of october and he didnt feel the need to inform me.

Friends can anybody tell what would be the outcome of this? I dont know what to do and how to react to this situation? Its depressing kindly help.

Dev


----------



## IndigoKKing

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys in Urgent need of your help:
> 
> Today I called DIBP and the lady told me that they have sent an email to my agent to amend the overclaimed points according to them my points are 65:
> 
> 1. Invited to apply on 12th May. The points cutoff was 60.
> 2. Only claimed 60 points agent have messed up some where.
> 3. They sent an email to my agent on 3rd of october and he didnt feel the need to inform me.
> 
> Friends can anybody tell what would be the outcome of this? I dont know what to do and how to react to this situation? Its depressing kindly help.
> 
> Dev


As per DIBP, do you have 55 points or 65 points?


----------



## padmakarrao

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys in Urgent need of your help:
> 
> Today I called DIBP and the lady told me that they have sent an email to my agent to amend the overclaimed points according to them my points are 65:
> 
> 1. Invited to apply on 12th May. The points cutoff was 60.
> 2. Only claimed 60 points agent have messed up some where.
> 3. They sent an email to my agent on 3rd of october and he didnt feel the need to inform me.
> 
> Friends can anybody tell what would be the outcome of this? I dont know what to do and how to react to this situation? Its depressing kindly help.
> 
> Dev


Hi Dev,

Do not worry, this does happen in some cases and it does not affect the visa grant till the time you have 60 and more points. Quickly check with your agent the missing link and get it sorted.

Cheers


----------



## Haadka

*Vasu G*
I think each week a different person should volunteer and call them  

*BossLadyMO*
I have not got a CO yet. I was calling out for Brisbane to pick my file. 

We will hopefully hear good news before the end of this week


----------



## sevnik0202

IndigoKKing said:


> As per DIBP, do you have 55 points or 65 points?


65 points


----------



## IndigoKKing

sevnik0202 said:


> 65 points


No major worry in that case. You have underclaimed, not overclaimed. If you amend the details, I think it should be alright.

Take your agent to task and tell them to forward all correspondence the same day. After all, you are paying them and they are working for you.


----------



## Vasu G

Haadka said:


> *Vasu G*
> I think each week a different person should volunteer and call them
> 
> *BossLadyMO*
> I have not got a CO yet. I was calling out for Brisbane to pick my file.
> 
> We will hopefully hear good news before the end of this week



That's a good idea !! 

Why don't you call them next week ??


----------



## radical

Vasu G said:


> That's a good idea !!
> 
> Why don't you call them next week ??


Its a bad idea. Do not abuse that privilege. Calling them every week will not make them process your application any faster. Infact, it will slow the whole process further down. Do you want them answer your non-urgent queries or work on the visa applications. Stop wasting their time and have patience.


----------



## Vasu G

radical said:


> Its a bad idea. Do not abuse that privilege. Calling them every week will not make them process your application any faster. Infact, it will slow the whole process further down. Do you want them answer your non-urgent queries or work on the visa applications. Stop wasting their time and have patience.



Totally agreed !!! :tape2: :boom:


----------



## radical

IndigoKKing said:


> No major worry in that case. You have underclaimed, not overclaimed. If you amend the details, I think it should be alright.
> 
> Take your agent to task and tell them to forward all correspondence the same day. After all, you are paying them and they are working for you.


He meant that as per him the agent should have claimed only 60 points but as per DIBP his agent has claimed 65 points. So it's obvious the freaking agent messed up his application.

@Sevnik, I have seen a few people on this forum getting their grant who were in similar situation as you. I think it is important for you to be really honest and upfront with your CO for you to have any chance. I wish you all the luck and hope the CO ignores the mistake and gives you a grant (Chances are higher as you have at least 60 points).


----------



## abhishingwekar

Hey guys, 

I applied on 24th July and still haven't heard back from immi. I thought the CO is assigned within 10 weeks and I see many cases of July end application getting grants. 

I called up the Adelaide number and the guy said they are still processing June applicants. 

The thing is I have a job lined up, and it starts up in December and I am getting antsy. I know the job situation is bad there and I do not want to lose this opportunity. 

I have uploaded everything except for singapore pcc, which they give only after CO explicitly asks for it and the process takes three weeks. 

So my only shot at this job is of I get CO assigned in this week by latest to get Pcc by November and grant. 

I am getting disheartened as there is nothing which is in my hands.


----------



## kimh

radical said:


> Its a bad idea. Do not abuse that privilege. Calling them every week will not make them process your application any faster. Infact, it will slow the whole process further down. Do you want them answer your non-urgent queries or work on the visa applications. Stop wasting their time and have patience.


Agree...lets be patient. Meanwhile enjoy this festive season...could be your last one here


----------



## rahulkap1

Well, Be patient guys and girls. I expect by the November End We all will be in a good Situation. As it seems, by the mid October they will start bunch of October applications and then Priority wise process applications, & as 189 is Priority 3 group, we may start receiving CO by October end and Hopefully by end of November to mid December most of us receive Grants. Just a thought. Correct me in case I have too Optimistic.


----------



## 189

Haadka said:


> *Vasu G*
> I think each week a different person should volunteer and call them
> 
> *BossLadyMO*
> I have not got a CO yet. I was calling out for Brisbane to pick my file.
> 
> We will hopefully hear good news before the end of this week


Guys i do not want to offend any body, the fact remains formal processing time is 3 months. And we should not call until 3 months.

I am not harsh here but there are people, who have applied way before us and still waiting further more the number available was recently circulated and should we call them and trouble in their work,

It will certainly slow down the approval process
You may never know, it will take hours for someone to pick up the phone like other number which was available.

Last but not the least, think pragmatically after our grant we are not taking next flight and going there. Considering festive season during December most of us may plan to visit sometime during next year

While i respect your curiosity and willingness to know progress, It makes no sense to call some one often and hinder overall progress and it might be worst if this number also takes hours before it get picked up.


----------



## 189

One more point i want to highlight that we are seeing grant almost everyday, that means CO and team are working regularly obviously with tangible progress.

Let us give them some time, delay by week or two really means nothing specially due to December festive season in OZ job market will be slow. We may not even go there during this year.


----------



## Kaliuka

Hi guys,

There is a contradiction between what we discuss here and the visa tracker file (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...OUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=drive_web#gid=29)

According to the file there are 9 people who applied in August and recieved grants and 2 more who have CO allocation. 

Is it possible that no one of these people is writing in this thread? If the file contains genuine information, then it's not true that DIBP hasn't started processing August candidates.


----------



## kingcantona7

however, havent seen any august grants in this forum...


----------



## evolla

abhishingwekar said:


> I have uploaded everything except for singapore pcc, which they give only after CO explicitly asks for it and the process takes three weeks.


hi you actually dont need to wait for the CO to request your SG PCC, you can apply for it in advance. just bring with you your visa receipt and visa application acknowledgement and you will be able to apply for it.


----------



## cancerianlrules

189 said:


> One more point i want to highlight that we are seeing grant almost everyday, that means CO and team are working regularly obviously with tangible progress.
> 
> Let us give them some time, delay by week or two really means nothing specially due to December festive season in OZ job market will be slow. We may not even go there during this year.


Totally agree on all your points. Let's not be immature and abuse the facility we have.


----------



## 189

Kaliuka said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> There is a contradiction between what we discuss here and the visa tracker file (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...OUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=drive_web#gid=29)
> 
> According to the file there are 9 people who applied in August and recieved grants and 2 more who have CO allocation.
> 
> Is it possible that no one of these people is writing in this thread? If the file contains genuine information, then it's not true that DIBP hasn't started processing August candidates.


well this tracker always raises many doubts in my mind. How how many persons are updating information in tracker and not contributing to forum?

One more option, this doc is circulated in other sites, forums, blog etc outside this expatforum.com and getting updates.

But Authentic information i would take is from @Vasu G, who has called up DIBP today and got message that " She replied, "we haven't picked Aug applicants yet and please wait to hear from us"". that concludes no Aug - 189 has moved yet!

Ref @Vasu G post
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6857-189-visa-august-gang-33.html#post5433274


----------



## 189

abhishingwekar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I applied on 24th July and still haven't heard back from immi. I thought the CO is assigned within 10 weeks and I see many cases of July end application getting grants.
> 
> I called up the Adelaide number and the guy said they are still processing June applicants.
> 
> The thing is I have a job lined up, and it starts up in December and I am getting antsy. I know the job situation is bad there and I do not want to lose this opportunity.
> 
> I have uploaded everything except for singapore pcc, which they give only after CO explicitly asks for it and the process takes three weeks.
> 
> So my only shot at this job is of I get CO assigned in this week by latest to get Pcc by November and grant.
> 
> I am getting disheartened as there is nothing which is in my hands.



Dude

you can get Singapore COC (aka PCC) before hand, i had mine and with the same method i know one more person in forum got it before CO allocation.

simply take print of your lodge page showing name and relay this requirement. It worked for me and 1 more person.


----------



## cancerianlrules

189 said:


> Dude
> 
> you can get Singapore COC (aka PCC) before hand, i had mine and with the same method i know one more person in forum got it before CO allocation.
> 
> simply take print of your lodge page showing name and relay this requirement. It worked for me and 1 more person.


Bro it might be a good idea to post the same message in this thread as well , the one you posted on 'August Gang 189' thread regarding calling up DIBP frequently.


----------



## jasdeep

Thanks..GunFlame..


yes i am married but legal registration is still pending.
And right now i had just included my wife in my file and didnt pay her fees yet.I Thought i will pay for her later on.
And yes my office knows that i am married.But there is no Spouse name entered on Passports yet.And moreover Court marriage is still not done.But we actually have a baby of 20 days old.

Please suggest?


----------



## Vasu G

189 said:


> well this tracker always raises many doubts in my mind. How how many persons are updating information in tracker and not contributing to forum?
> 
> One more option, this doc is circulated in other sites, forums, blog etc outside this expatforum.com and getting updates.
> 
> But Authentic information i would take is from @Vasu G, who has called up DIBP today and got message that " She replied, "we haven't picked Aug applicants yet and please wait to hear from us"". that concludes no Aug - 189 has moved yet!
> 
> Ref @Vasu G post
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6857-189-visa-august-gang-33.html#post5433274



Yup !! She even asked me "are you from 189 or 190? ". So they haven't touched Aug - 189 applicants. 

There are a few 190 grants from August. So may be Kaliuka haven't checked 189 section in the tracker sheet..


----------



## Kaliuka

Yes, the mistake is mine! Sorry for the confusion I've checked 190 sheet and these 8-9 lucky guys are 190s. 
Well, patience is the big lesson from this long process!


----------



## BossLadyMo

I am 489 SS, and no sign of CO yet.


----------



## abhishingwekar

evolla said:


> hi you actually dont need to wait for the CO to request your SG PCC, you can apply for it in advance. just bring with you your visa receipt and visa application acknowledgement and you will be able to apply for it.


I don't think they give it without CO email for foreigners... I have heard it is given prior to only pr and citizens... Do you know for sure for foreigners???


----------



## abhishingwekar

189 said:


> Dude
> 
> you can get Singapore COC (aka PCC) before hand, i had mine and with the same method i know one more person in forum got it before CO allocation.
> 
> simply take print of your lodge page showing name and relay this requirement. It worked for me and 1 more person.


I don't think they give it without CO email for foreigners... I have heard it is given prior to only pr and citizens... Do you know for sure for foreigners???


----------



## 189

Vasu G said:


> Yup !! She even asked me "are you from 189 or 190? ". So they haven't touched Aug - 189 applicants.
> 
> There are a few 190 grants from August. So may be Kaliuka haven't checked 189 section in the tracker sheet..


Well i personally see this as more organised approach by COs, where they are kind of focusing and clearing past months submission. 

And once Aug gang gets picked up it will be flooded with grants


----------



## 189

abhishingwekar said:


> I don't think they give it without CO email for foreigners... I have heard it is given prior to only pr and citizens... Do you know for sure for foreigners???


Dude .. 

What bigger evidence you want than mine? - a living example 

I have taken my COC few weeks ago.
Don't go by "think or thought". I have got it for me as well as my dependent and one more person has got it just a week or 2 after i have applied mine.


----------



## evolla

abhishingwekar said:


> I don't think they give it without CO email for foreigners... I have heard it is given prior to only pr and citizens... Do you know for sure for foreigners???


yes, absolutely bro since me and my wife are testaments that this can be done even for foreigners and even without CO request yet. 
check my timeline!


----------



## Vasu G

189 said:


> Well i personally see this as more organised approach by COs, where they are kind of focusing and clearing past months submission.
> 
> And once Aug gang gets picked up it will be flooded with grants



That's good !! Better not disturb them until we see Aug grants... 

Hope flood gates open by next week.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sevnik0202

Guys

This is what CO said:

On 14/4/2014, you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect visa SI189.* The score stated in the invitation was 65.* This score was based in the information you provided in your
SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI).
I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based.
I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your
details into SkillSelect about:
** * * * *claimed to have 5 out of 10 years overseas employment
experience however ACS deemed skilled employment for only 3 out of 10 years overseas employment experience I find that your invitation score is actually 60.
I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an
invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you
applied.
I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.

Friends will I be fine? What should I do?

Dev


----------



## 189

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys
> 
> This is what CO said:
> 
> On 14/4/2014, you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect visa SI189.* The score stated in the invitation was 65.* This score was based in the information you provided in your
> SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI).
> I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based.
> I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your
> details into SkillSelect about:
> ** * * * *claimed to have 5 out of 10 years overseas employment
> experience however ACS deemed skilled employment for only 3 out of 10 years overseas employment experience I find that your invitation score is actually 60.
> I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an
> invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you
> applied.
> I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> Friends will I be fine? What should I do?
> 
> Dev



Dev

Be polite, say thanks etc etc then give answer "Yes" please change it.
also write some appreciation such as

"i sincerely appreciate your feedback, understood my error in points calculation etc etc.."


----------



## radical

189 said:


> Guys i do not want to offend any body, the fact remains formal processing time is 3 months. And we should not call until 3 months.
> 
> I am not harsh here but there are people, who have applied way before us and still waiting further more the number available was recently circulated and should we call them and trouble in their work,
> 
> It will certainly slow down the approval process
> You may never know, it will take hours for someone to pick up the phone like other number which was available.
> 
> Last but not the least, think pragmatically after our grant we are not taking next flight and going there. Considering festive season during December most of us may plan to visit sometime during next year
> 
> While i respect your curiosity and willingness to know progress, It makes no sense to call some one often and hinder overall progress and it might be worst if this number also takes hours before it get picked up.


Well said. I also think that the number we've found to reach DIBP is very special as it gives us direct access to them without long freaking waits. For people who need urgent access to a CO will be of great help and if we keep abusing it then they will change the number and we will be back to square one.


----------



## radical

Vasu G said:


> That's good !! Better not disturb them until we see Aug grants...
> 
> Hope flood gates open by next week.... :fingerscrossed:


They have certainly slowed down a bit from past couple of weeks. earlier, they were like processing 2.5 weeks of application in a week. So, hopefully they come back to the same speed and give everyone their early christmas/new year gifts.


----------



## abhishingwekar

evolla said:


> yes, absolutely bro since me and my wife are testaments that this can be done even for foreigners and even without CO request yet.
> check my timeline!


Thanks evolla!!!


----------



## abhishingwekar

189 said:


> Dude ..
> 
> What bigger evidence you want than mine? - a living example
> 
> I have taken my COC few weeks ago.
> Don't go by "think or thought". I have got it for me as well as my dependent and one more person has got it just a week or 2 after i have applied mine.


Thanks 189!!!!


----------



## cancerianlrules

radical said:


> They have certainly slowed down a bit from past couple of weeks. earlier, they were like processing 2.5 weeks of application in a week. So, hopefully they come back to the same speed and give everyone their early christmas/new year gifts.


I dont think its possible to establish a pattern in which the DIBP works as they work on multiple applications concurrently. While a lot of July applicants have received grants, some June applicants are still receiving their _Golden Mail_ this week. 

Effectively they are working on June and July cases simultaneously, with such large number of applications, establishing a pattern is next to impossible, in my honest opinion.


----------



## radical

cancerianlrules said:


> I dont think its possible to establish a pattern in which the DIBP works as they work on multiple applications concurrently. While a lot of July applicants have received grants, some June applicants are still receiving their _Golden Mail_ this week.
> 
> Effectively they are working on June and July cases simultaneously, with such large number of applications, establishing a pattern is next to impossible, in my honest opinion.


Of course one cannot. Its just a general and crude observation from the information we have (Like we use to do the same thing with EOI invitations, not accurate but sort general analysis). As per their website they've allocated every application up until June 25 and have started allocating applications from July.


----------



## evolla

abhishingwekar said:


> Thanks evolla!!!


go for it bro.. they only accept applications Mon-Fri mornings 9am-12nn


----------



## fly2shashi

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys
> 
> This is what CO said:
> 
> On 14/4/2014, you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect visa SI189.* The score stated in the invitation was 65.* This score was based in the information you provided in your
> SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI).
> I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based.
> I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your
> details into SkillSelect about:
> ** * * * *claimed to have 5 out of 10 years overseas employment
> experience however ACS deemed skilled employment for only 3 out of 10 years overseas employment experience I find that your invitation score is actually 60.
> I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an
> invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you
> applied.
> I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> Friends will I be fine? What should I do?
> 
> Dev


You should be absolutely allright. As 189 said, be polite and accept the mistake and let the CO change the points. After all its human error and they do understand the value of hard earned money. Besides you have anyways 60 points. All the best and do update us with the good news 

SS


----------



## sevnik0202

fly2shashi said:


> You should be absolutely allright. As 189 said, be polite and accept the mistake and let the CO change the points. After all its human error and they do understand the value of hard earned money. Besides you have anyways 60 points. All the best and do update us with the good news
> 
> SS


Sure mate will do that.


----------



## cancerianlrules

radical said:


> Of course one cannot. Its just a general and crude observation from the information we have (Like we use to do the same thing with EOI invitations, not accurate but sort general analysis). As per their website they've allocated every application up until June 25 and have started allocating applications from July.


I'm not denying... all we are trying to do is make an educated guess, however, the problem is that people forget that at the end of the day its *a guess* and not a fact.

The reason I say this because there are people in the forum who have called up the DIBP number more than once and its not been 60 days since they applied. This is definitely abusing the system.

Estimating EOI is relatively easier, as making a decision on whether to invite on not is done by a logical forumlae and designed sequence, which is automated. The process of visa application can be a really complex one, hence people need to patient. 

While I am aware of the fact that everyone until June 25 has been allocated a CO, this by no way means that *all applications prior to June 25 have been processed.* It merely means that COs have looked at (not granted) all the applications until June 25, hence, they are still working on some of June applications as we speak. 

So lets just be patient and wait for our turn. DIBP works is the most sophisticated and organised manner that we probably cannot imagine, to ensure efficient execution of application. 

Good luck.


----------



## 189

Agree, let us respect the processing time stipulated.

I have decided that no matter if any Aug guy who have lodge before or after me gets the golden email, I will refrain my self calling DIBP until 13th November that is more than 3 months stipulated time.

And 13th still remains as my lucky number


----------



## sarathy.shan

Dear All,

My wife's medical result is not updated under my immi account as it has been done before 20 days. When i checked with the hospital they said my wife's X-Ray result is abnormal.

I don't think there will be any issue with her medical fitness as she doesn't have any disease in her past life including no sign of TB. 

Can you please guide what would be the next step to proceed.

Thanks


----------



## amar_gahir

Friends,

Ar October Applicants safe here? i see following ~20% utilization of available cap for computer professionals. where as DIBP has still not started applications submitted in July. 

2631 Computer Network Professionals 1788(total) 342(Granted)

Not sure if we can make it before CAP fills as i filled yesterday only.


----------



## radical

cancerianlrules said:


> I'm not denying... all we are trying to do is make an educated guess, however, the problem is that people forget that at the end of the day its *a guess* and not a fact.
> 
> The reason I say this because there are people in the forum who have called up the DIBP number more than once and its not been 60 days since they applied. This is definitely abusing the system.
> 
> Estimating EOI is relatively easier, as making a decision on whether to invite on not is done by a logical forumlae and designed sequence, which is automated. The process of visa application can be a really complex one, hence people need to patient.
> 
> While I am aware of the fact that everyone until June 25 has been allocated a CO, this by no way means that *all applications prior to June 25 have been processed.* It merely means that COs have looked at (not granted) all the applications until June 25, hence, they are still working on some of June applications as we speak.
> 
> So lets just be patient and wait for our turn. DIBP works is the most sophisticated and organised manner that we probably cannot imagine, to ensure efficient execution of application.
> 
> Good luck.


I never said that all applications up until June 25 have been processed. I have used the word "Allocated" and not "Processed". 

In my opinion, taking an educated guess at the trend is much better than calling DIBP every time to get an accurate assumption which is again not reliable unless they officially publish a report. I beg to differ that their work is most sophisticated and organised as I have seen and heard about a lot issues with their mishandling (Delays) the cases. Hence, there is a change coming up in future to completely revamp the current system. Nevertheless, they are better than some others, I guess.

That's all we can do, wait and hope for the best.


----------



## cancerianlrules

radical said:


> I never said that all applications up until June 25 have been processed. I have used the word "Allocated" and not "Processed".
> 
> In my opinion, taking an educated guess at the trend is much better than calling DIBP every time to get an accurate assumption which is again not reliable unless they officially publish a report. I beg to differ that their work is most sophisticated and organised as I have seen and heard about a lot issues with their mishandling (Delays) the cases. Hence, there is a change coming up in future to completely revamp the current system. Nevertheless, they are better than some others, I guess.
> 
> That's all we can do, wait and hope for the best.


Don't take it personally, none of my comments are directed to you.

We are just having a healthy discussion.


----------



## radical

cancerianlrules said:


> Don't take it personally, none of my comments are directed to you.
> 
> We are just having a healthy discussion.


Hey buddy,

I am not. May be the post sounded like that. Just sharing my opinion. I am all good


----------



## fly2shashi

sarathy.shan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My wife's medical result is not updated under my immi account as it has been done before 20 days. When i checked with the hospital they said my wife's X-Ray result is abnormal.
> 
> I don't think there will be any issue with her medical fitness as she doesn't have any disease in her past life including no sign of TB.
> 
> Can you please guide what would be the next step to proceed.
> 
> Thanks


Isn't the status 'referred' as well? If there is any abnormal result, CO might ask to go through further checks and if they come out clear there shouldn't be any issues.

I thought Hospital is obliged to let you know if there are any abnormal results. Talk to hospital and ask what would be the next step in terms of any further check-ups etc. If they can't help then I suggest talking to DIBP on general helpline +61 131 881 (I heard with skype you can call this number, I have not tried it personally), may be they would suggest how to proceed further.

SS


----------



## fly2shashi

amar_gahir said:


> Friends,
> 
> Ar October Applicants safe here? i see following ~20% utilization of available cap for computer professionals. where as DIBP has still not started applications submitted in July.
> 
> 2631 Computer Network Professionals 1788(total) 342(Granted)
> 
> Not sure if we can make it before CAP fills as i filled yesterday only.


Can you please share the link from you where you got this info. Just curious to see.

SS


----------



## taz_mt

189 said:


> Agree, let us respect the processing time stipulated.
> 
> I have decided that no matter if any Aug guy who have lodge before or after me gets the golden email, I will refrain my self calling DIBP until 13th November that is more than 3 months stipulated time.
> 
> And 13th still remains as my lucky number


well said


----------



## radical

fly2shashi said:


> Can you please share the link from you where you got this info. Just curious to see.
> 
> SS


He is referring to EOI invitations. The number 342 is number invites not grants .

SkillSelect


----------



## dextress

radical said:


> He is referring to EOI invitations. The number 342 is number invites not grants .
> 
> SkillSelect


That page mentions "Occupations ceilings for the 2014-15 programme year"... From when (which month) this program year starts? I got invite in April so just wondering where I stand.


----------



## manindersinghbhullar

Hi All

I have got NSW 489 PR . So i am moving to australia last week of October 2014.

As we know NSW second intake has announced and same program will open on 22nd of October. Now i am planning to submit my 190 application for NSW. My question is as below.

For NSW state sponsorship i should go for onshore or as a offshore applicant ?
reason is when i will apply for state sponsorship i will be in india means i will be offshore applicant, after one week of applying the state sponsorship i will be in australia on 489 visa. so the time i will receive the state sponsorship from NSW i will be in australia and i will have to apply for DIAC as onshore applicant. my question is at the time of state sponsorship what i should write offshore or onshore applicant? because if i write onshore applicant at the time of state sponsorship i may be asked to give address in australia but at that time i will not be able to provide the address in aus .

Regards


----------



## fly2shashi

radical said:


> He is referring to EOI invitations. The number 342 is number invites not grants .
> 
> SkillSelect


Ah ok. Thanks


----------



## indiference

sarathy.shan said:


> Dear All, My wife's medical result is not updated under my immi account as it has been done before 20 days. When i checked with the hospital they said my wife's X-Ray result is abnormal. I don't think there will be any issue with her medical fitness as she doesn't have any disease in her past life including no sign of TB. Can you please guide what would be the next step to proceed. Thanks


Well.... They are quite particular about chest X-rays as that can signify a disease which can be contigeous but as you are certain that all is well so you can either wait for the result from DIBP or alternatively can get another X-ray done of your wife on your own to be at peace since it can be a stressful thing.


----------



## Haadka

189 said:


> Guys i do not want to offend any body, the fact remains formal processing time is 3 months. And we should not call until 3 months.
> 
> I am not harsh here but there are people, who have applied way before us and still waiting further more the number available was recently circulated and should we call them and trouble in their work,
> 
> It will certainly slow down the approval process
> You may never know, it will take hours for someone to pick up the phone like other number which was available.
> 
> Last but not the least, think pragmatically after our grant we are not taking next flight and going there. Considering festive season during December most of us may plan to visit sometime during next year
> 
> While i respect your curiosity and willingness to know progress, It makes no sense to call some one often and hinder overall progress and it might be worst if this number also takes hours before it get picked up.


No offense taken but sorry you guys went into long discussion while it was just a joke. Green face means kidding 

It doesn't need more elaburation. The lady instruction is very clear even to 5 years old: never call unless you get a CO. And she seemed upset and i think many called without having a CO but thankfully only vasu shared his experience so hopefully that is enough to get the message across the board. 

About the progress, the dates can be misleading. There can be 15+ applicants in 30-31 july window even that it is just two days. Sometimes the same number can span in a week. 

Anyway for the last 10 grants, the maximum wait time was 72 days and the average was 65. My bet is that the first August grant will be this week


----------



## taniska

Visa190 said:


> Hi Taniska, You should upload all the documents to the e visa portal. Coloured Scan Copies are acceptable. This should help you getting this processed faster. You should check the Processing times on the immi.gov.au for 189 visa. how ever u must upload all documents i the meanwhile


Thanks all for your reply, submitted everything except AUS PCC and form 80 which also I will submit in week's time. Currently I am in AUS and have to return on 30-Nov. So, it be nice if I get a grant when I am here...


----------



## mithu93ku

manindersinghbhullar said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have got NSW 489 PR . So i am moving to australia last week of October 2014.
> 
> As we know NSW second intake has announced and same program will open on 22nd of October. Now i am planning to submit my 190 application for NSW. My question is as below.
> 
> For NSW state sponsorship i should go for onshore or as a offshore applicant ?
> reason is when i will apply for state sponsorship i will be in india means i will be offshore applicant, after one week of applying the state sponsorship i will be in australia on 489 visa. so the time i will receive the state sponsorship from NSW i will be in australia and i will have to apply for DIAC as onshore applicant. my question is at the time of state sponsorship what i should write offshore or onshore applicant? because if i write onshore applicant at the time of state sponsorship i may be asked to give address in australia but at that time i will not be able to provide the address in aus .
> 
> Regards


As you will be in offshore while applying for ss, give indian address. If they contact you later , you can change your address . And this is not a big deal at all. 
Cheers!


----------



## Effindi

*Query*



indiference said:


> Well.... They are quite particular about chest X-rays as that can signify a disease which can be contigeous but as you are certain that all is well so you can either wait for the result from DIBP or alternatively can get another X-ray done of your wife on your own to be at peace since it can be a stressful thing.


Hi,

I am a Pakistani and have lodged 189 application recently in september, 2014. I would like to know regarding the police clearance certificate as you would have done recently. Can you please advise firstly what is the process to get it since i am not living in PK right now. Can someone apply on my behalf. Secondly what is the DIBP requirement. do they expect to cover all the locations/police stations you have lived nearby or just one certificate from your current residence is required. I am asking since i have lived in multiple locations in PK. I will appreciate if you can guide me. 

Regards,


----------



## sarathy.shan

fly2shashi said:


> Isn't the status 'referred' as well? If there is any abnormal result, CO might ask to go through further checks and if they come out clear there shouldn't be any issues.
> 
> I thought Hospital is obliged to let you know if there are any abnormal results. Talk to hospital and ask what would be the next step in terms of any further check-ups etc. If they can't help then I suggest talking to DIBP on general helpline +61 131 881 (I heard with skype you can call this number, I have not tried it personally), may be they would suggest how to proceed further.
> 
> SS


Hi,

Thank you very much for your time... Still the status is as below,

"This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations."

Yes i also thought the same to talk to the hospital about this matter.

Once again thanks for your suggestion and helpline number.

Thanks


----------



## sarathy.shan

indiference said:


> Well.... They are quite particular about chest X-rays as that can signify a disease which can be contigeous but as you are certain that all is well so you can either wait for the result from DIBP or alternatively can get another X-ray done of your wife on your own to be at peace since it can be a stressful thing.


Hi Bro,

Thank you very much for the quote...

As you said, Yes it's good to do another X-Ray and look for the results as it will give peace...

Thanks


----------



## Effindi

Hello All,

I have lodged my application for 189 on 24th september. Any idea when can i expect a CO to be assigned.


----------



## Effindi

Test-1. Please ignore this msg.


----------



## Effindi

Test-2. Please ignore this msg.


----------



## Effindi

Test-3. Please ignore this msg.


----------



## mithu93ku

Effindi said:


> Test-3. Please ignore this msg.


Why are you spamming the forum? Read forum rules. You could be banned for this by moderator.


----------



## radical

dextress said:


> That page mentions "Occupations ceilings for the 2014-15 programme year"... From when (which month) this program year starts? I got invite in April so just wondering where I stand.


Its the financial year which starts every July. You've got invited in last financial year that is, 2013-14.


----------



## sarathy.shan

fly2shashi said:


> Isn't the status 'referred' as well? If there is any abnormal result, CO might ask to go through further checks and if they come out clear there shouldn't be any issues.
> 
> I thought Hospital is obliged to let you know if there are any abnormal results. Talk to hospital and ask what would be the next step in terms of any further check-ups etc. If they can't help then I suggest talking to DIBP on general helpline +61 131 881 (I heard with skype you can call this number, I have not tried it personally), may be they would suggest how to proceed further.
> 
> SS


Hi SS,

Just saw the information sheet and the status are as below,

501 Medical Examination - Completed 
502 Chest X-ray Examination - Completed 
707 HIV test - Completed

Do you have any idea on what does it mean?

Thanks


----------



## cancerianlrules

sarathy.shan said:


> Hi SS,
> 
> Just saw the information sheet and the status are as below,
> 
> 501 Medical Examination - Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination - Completed
> 707 HIV test - Completed
> 
> Do you have any idea on what does it mean?
> 
> Thanks


It just means that your panel physician has uploaded the medical results.


----------



## Effindi

mithu93ku said:


> Why are you spamming the forum? Read forum rules. You could be banned for this by moderator.


No intention to Spam dude. New to the forum and wasnt getting the messages through so tested. Its working fine now.


----------



## Effindi

radical said:


> Its the financial year which starts every July. You've got invited in last financial year that is, 2013-14.


Hi, 

I saw your timelines and noticed that you are already done with the Medicals. Is there any reason to do it early since i understand one should wait for the CO to be allocated. Also your first entry date will be relative to the medical validity i.e. 1 year i guess. Just curious to know since i am at the same stage almost.


----------



## JennyAus

bethel_pune said:


> Seems your an onshore applicants. Still in Oz? I tried for 457 but was very difficult. did manage to crack two interviews but unfortunately hospitals couldnt offer 457. So finally decided to go for GSM.
> And great to see you too..
> It would to be great if you can update your timeline in signature. Will be great help for future applicants.
> Take care..
> 
> Blessy.




Hi Blessy, 

here is my timeline. I am sorry I cannot share it as a signature, I am new in here, so there are some limits imposed on my account.

03/08/13: IELTS taken

14/08/13: Good IELTS result

19/08/13: IELTS result and other relevant documents submitted to AHPRA to claim a registration number.

06/03/14: Registration number approved.

14/05/14: documents submitted to ANMAC for skills assessment.

31/07/14: Positive skills assessment

08/08/14: EOI submitted

11/08/14: Invitation received

14/08/14: PR application + other relevant documents lodged+ visa fee paid
PCC application submitted to AFP

20/08/14: Positive PCC

22/08/14: Medical check taken

26/08/14: PCC + medical result lodged

So in general, my docs were frontloaded. Agent helped me prepare all stuff.

my case is offshore.

Jenny


----------



## JennyAus

Vasu G said:


> Can you please share all the details.. I will try to add..


Here is my details.

Name : JennyAus.
Points: 65
Application lodgement date: 14/08/14
Meds/PCC lodgement date : 26/08/14

Frontloaded docs.

offshore

ANZSCO : 254499


----------



## Effindi

Dear All,

I have a question regarding the police certificate. I have lived in multiple cities back in my home country. Do i need to get police clearance from each and every city that i have lived in or the police certficate from the latest residence location is sufficient. Have any one of you faced such requirements during the process? Appreciate your replies. 
Regards,


----------



## expatoaus

Hi there.. I am new to this expat. I am primary applicant and got ielts as overall 7 band. So would be needing 5 more points to get the score of 60. I am planning to apply for AND for my husband which would help me get the required score. I am applying as software tester and husband has skill of development. I asked my agent and he told us that both should have same sol code to acquire the 5 points for spouse. Is it mandatory to have same code? As already mentioned, can anyone let me know if get the acs assessment done would be the right step? Please help.


----------



## Danav_Singh

expatoaus said:


> Hi there.. I am new to this expat. I am primary applicant and got ielts as overall 7 band. So would be needing 5 more points to get the score of 60. I am planning to apply for AND for my husband which would help me get the required score. I am applying as software tester and husband has skill of development. I asked my agent and he told us that both should have same sol code to acquire the 5 points for spouse. Is it mandatory to have same code? As already mentioned, can anyone let me know if get the acs assessment done would be the right step? Please help.


Software tester is not in SOL. And currently no state is sponsoring Software Tester. And overall 7 wont fetch you any points. it should be 7 in each module. whats about experince and qualification? why dont you make your husband as primary applicant as Software developer is in SOL list.


----------



## fly2shashi

sarathy.shan said:


> Hi SS,
> 
> Just saw the information sheet and the status are as below,
> 
> 501 Medical Examination - Completed
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination - Completed
> 707 HIV test - Completed
> 
> Do you have any idea on what does it mean?
> 
> Thanks


All it says in my immi account is that the "Health has been finalised for this applicant, for all three of us. May be it's just how each hospital uploads it. 

As other member said, it's definitely those tests have been completed.


----------



## fly2shashi

Danav_Singh said:


> Software tester is not in SOL. And currently no state is sponsoring Software Tester. And overall 7 wont fetch you any points. it should be 7 in each module. whats about experince and qualification? why dont you make your husband as primary applicant as Software developer is in SOL list.


I second that. 

Don't get the acs done as software tester. If you are in automation, see if you can get assessed as software engineer. Or as suggested by Danav_Singh, make your husband a primary applicant.


----------



## expatoaus

Hi
Then may be in CSOL and yes, Victoria is sponsoring it. I cannot make my husband as primary due to his age constraints. I know, as overall 7 wouldn't fetch me any points and that's the reason I am planning to get ACS done for my husband.


----------



## JennyAus

Hey guys, 

so basically, from the visa tracker, some people applied for 190 visas in August got their visa granted already and from what Vasu G told us about his call to Immigration earlier; we can deduce that 190 applications are being processed , but not yet for 189 applications.

is 190 visa higher priority than 189 one???? can we hope 189 applications start to got grants by the end of this coming week????


----------



## indiference

anyone traveled with royal brunei recently to Australia? how was the experience?


----------



## JennyAus

Future_ozzy said:


> DIBP will only look at points you claiming as per EOI and visa application..
> 
> Form 80 is just history of your total work experience in last 10 years which includes assessed and non assessed work experience. Don't worry about listing all work experience there.
> 
> Though in most of cases form 80 is not asked but there is no issue in uploading it upfront .
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Thank you, Adil


----------



## 189

indiference said:


> anyone traveled with royal brunei recently to Australia? how was the experience?


Not to OZ but use that air lines many times. They are good.


----------



## Vasu G

JennyAus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so basically, from the visa tracker, some people applied for 190 visas in August got their visa granted already and from what Vasu G told us about his call to Immigration earlier; we can deduce that 190 applications are being processed , but not yet for 189 applications.
> 
> is 190 visa higher priority than 189 one???? can we hope 189 applications start to got grants by the end of this coming week????



Yes Jenny, 190 has more priority than 189. Few 190 - August applicants were granted.


----------



## dextress

radical said:


> Its the financial year which starts every July. You've got invited in last financial year that is, 2013-14.


Thanks radical. 
Where does that put me? Could this be the reason for delay in my grant? Any comments please.


----------



## Danav_Singh

expatoaus said:


> Hi
> Then may be in CSOL and yes, Victoria is sponsoring it. I cannot make my husband as primary due to his age constraints. I know, as overall 7 wouldn't fetch me any points and that's the reason I am planning to get ACS done for my husband.


Not sure if you aware that Victoria and NSW both suspended ICT occupations. so no state sponsoring Software Tester or any other ICT occupation from 1st october.


----------



## gunflame

jasdeep said:


> Thanks..GunFlame..
> 
> 
> yes i am married but legal registration is still pending.
> And right now i had just included my wife in my file and didnt pay her fees yet.I Thought i will pay for her later on.
> And yes my office knows that i am married.But there is no Spouse name entered on Passports yet.And moreover Court marriage is still not done.But we actually have a baby of 20 days old.
> 
> Please suggest?


I'm not fron India so I don't know how the marriage certificate works there. According to your answer you are legally married, if you change your application to say you are single you would be lying. Nothing good can come out of that unless you want to leave your baby/wife behind forever. 

In general the DIBP looks for four (4) things to approve your visa: 
- That you meet criteria to be granted a visa (points on your EOI takes care of that) 
- That all your claims are true (all the documentation you provide is studied by the case officer for this) 
- That you are not a health burden (medical examination) 
- That you are not a criminal (PCC) 

Was your wife "heathly" before the pregnancy and/or birth? Do you realistically believe she will be better in one or two months or her condition will stay the same? If she didn't suffer any particularly trauma from the birth nor the pregnancy she should be able to take the medical exam in the next few months. If you believe this is a temporary thing and she will definetly get better, all you need to do is to postpone the medical exams as much as possible. If they are requested by your case officer you can ask how long you can wait before taking the exams as your wife is still recovering from her pregnancy/birth. 

If you believe your wife will take a long time to recover... then try to put on hold your visa application. You would have to communicate with your case office for this. 

At last there's the option of Health Waivers. Google them

If you are really concerned about your wife's (lack of) recovery I recommend you go to a Migration Agent that has experience on this matter (health waivers/postponing exams), because your is special case. 


My suggestions: 

- Ammend your visa application to include your newborn baby. It is never bad to include the baby because you will need a visa for him eventually, however if you don't include the baby it might look like your are witholding information from the case office 

- Delay your health examination (and your wives) as much as you can so she can recover, ask the CO if necessary 

- If she doesn't appear to get better you should ask your case officer to hold/pause your visa application. I really don't know how this works or if it is possible, maybe someone else can pitch in 

- Be patient you will probably have to wait a few extra months until everything is ok. It is better to wait these months than to get rejected. 

- Don't panic and don't do desperate things like lying on your application.


----------



## axl84

Hey guys,
I got an Invite on Aug 29 and I paid the fees and lodged my 189 visa on Aug 30. Today I received an email from Skill Select that my invitation will expire in 19 days. Is this common or should I be worried??

Anyone who got a CO assigned - aug applicants?

Thanks.


----------



## kingcantona7

hi..are u guys able to access the visa status page..
i guess some maintenance activity is happening...


----------



## kingcantona7

also , can someone help me find the trn number...is it same as the acknowledgement receipt number ?


----------



## amitferns

sevnik0202 said:


> Sure mate will do that.


Dev....what a mess your agent has created. You should report him to dibp so that he doesnt mess up anymore cases. I have seen couple of people get their grants after they have received such a mail. Fingers crossed brother.


----------



## TheExpatriate

expatoaus said:


> Hi
> Then may be in CSOL and yes, Victoria is sponsoring it. I cannot make my husband as primary due to his age constraints. I know, as overall 7 wouldn't fetch me any points and that's the reason I am planning to get ACS done for my husband.


Victoria suspended all ICT occupations sponsoring


----------



## dextress

axl84 said:


> Hey guys,
> I got an Invite on Aug 29 and I paid the fees and lodged my 189 visa on Aug 30. Today I received an email from Skill Select that my invitation will expire in 19 days. Is this common or should I be worried??
> 
> Anyone who got a CO assigned - aug applicants?
> 
> Thanks.


SkillSelect and immi systems are not linked. Ignore it.


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> also , can someone help me find the trn number...is it same as the acknowledgement receipt number ?


Hey King,

When you log in to immi... The "reference no." under the list of applicants is the TRN number. Attached is the logged in page for your reference.


----------



## Visa190

axl84 said:


> Hey guys,
> I got an Invite on Aug 29 and I paid the fees and lodged my 189 visa on Aug 30. Today I received an email from Skill Select that my invitation will expire in 19 days. Is this common or should I be worried??
> 
> Anyone who got a CO assigned - aug applicants?
> 
> Thanks.


Agree with dextress. There may not be link between skill select and diac. now since you have lodged your visa. Please go to next steps and start uploading your documents. This would help in getting you CO faster.


----------



## Addy11

So there are 2 emails, one from skillselect & the other from dibs? Also, is attached the grant letter?



Spykey said:


> Gents,
> I’ve just received my Grant.
> I lodged my application on the 30th of July and received my grant today.
> 
> Front loaded everything and got direct grant.
> 
> For those who never seen what the grant looks like, see below:
> 
> 
> Date
> Dear xxxx xxxxxxxx
> Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
> •	You have been granted a visa
> •	You have been refused a visa
> •	You have withdrawn a visa application
> •	You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
> •	Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.
> If you want to submit a new EOI you can do so at the below link:
> SkillSelect
> Need more information on the SkillSelect process
> For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
> SkillSelect
> 
> 
> Regards
> SkillSelect System Administrator
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection respects your privacy and has obligations under thePrivacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy policy can be viewed on the department’s website atwww.immi.gov.au
> Notice:
> The information contained in this email message and any attached files may be confidential information, and may also be the subject of legal professional privilege. If you are not the intended recipient any use, disclosure or copying of this email is unauthorised. If you received this email in error, please notify the sender by contacting the department's switchboard on 13 33 97 during business hours (8am - 5pm Local time) and delete all copies of this transmission together with any attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Dear main applicant,
> Client Name	Date of Birth
> Main applicant	Xx xxxxx xx
> Spouse - dependant	Xx xxxxx xxx
> Please see the attached information regarding xxxxxx - xxxxx - main, applicant - IMMI Grant Notification.
> �
> Yours sincerely
> �
> case officer
> Position Number: xxxxxxxx
> Case Officer Team xx GSM
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> �
> This email and attachment(s) was sent to xxxxxx
> �
> GSM Brisbane
> OFFICE: Level 2 299 Adelaide Street BRISBANE QLD 4000
> POSTAL: GPO Box 9984 BRISBANE QLD 4001
> PHONE: 131 881 EMAIL: @asasas.comxxxxxx# WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> 
> 
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise
> the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email,
> including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged
> and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination
> or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the
> intended recipient is prohibited. DIBP respects your privacy and has
> obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy
> policy can be viewed on the department's website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection. See:
> Privacy


----------



## anujsoni

Hi All 

Just got the direct GRANT :drum::drum::drum: 

Its from team brisbane team 33. Called them in the morning & after few hours got the golden mail. Its been a great 8 months journey. 
Thank you all the forum members for the support...without you this cant be possible
Wish u all a speedy grant.

Cheers


----------



## fly2shashi

anujsoni said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got the direct GRANT :drum::drum::drum:
> 
> Its from team brisbane team 33. Called them in the morning & after few hours got the golden mail. Its been a great 8 months journey.
> Thank you all the forum members for the support...without you this cant be possible
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats and all the best with the move 

SS


----------



## vanilla87

Hi guys, just an update. 

I have been allocated a case officer already, asking me to do the whole medcheck even though I have done medcheck, except for blood test, in late June. 

Good to hear some of you guys have been granted PR. 

Best of luck for the rest of us.

Cheers


----------



## taz_mt

vanilla87 said:


> Hi guys, just an update.
> 
> I have been allocated a case officer already, asking me to do the whole medcheck even though I have done medcheck, except for blood test, in late June.
> 
> Good to hear some of you guys have been granted PR.
> 
> Best of luck for the rest of us.
> 
> Cheers


good to see aug applicants getting CO allocated. all the best. Which CO team picked up your application?


----------



## vanilla87

imtiazmt said:


> good to see aug applicants getting CO allocated. all the best. Which CO team picked up your application?


thanks Imtiazmt. 

It is adelaide GSM 2. Officer's name :

How's your application going?


----------



## indiference

Effindi said:


> Hi, I am a Pakistani and have lodged 189 application recently in september, 2014. I would like to know regarding the police clearance certificate as you would have done recently. Can you please advise firstly what is the process to get it since i am not living in PK right now. Can someone apply on my behalf. Secondly what is the DIBP requirement. do they expect to cover all the locations/police stations you have lived nearby or just one certificate from your current residence is required. I am asking since i have lived in multiple locations in PK. I will appreciate if you can guide me. Regards,


I got mine from lahore, u or any of your blood raitive( father, mother, bro or sister) can visit the SP office with the following documents, they have a form, fill it up with all the addresses where you have lived and put in your delivery address. It will be delivered to you at you home address within 1 week:

3 passport size pictures with white background
Passport copy with visa page
Pakistani ID card copy
Work permit or ID card copy of the country you are currently in.
Filled application form for character certificate which you will get from SP office.

Even if it is multiple location within the same city, the SP office will circulate it between different police stations however you need to know which police station covers the specific address you have stated as that needs to be mentioned on the form e.g address A corresponds to A police station .

The process is quite simple for lahore, i do not have experience about other cities though.


----------



## indiference

expatoaus said:


> Hi there.. I am new to this expat. I am primary applicant and got ielts as overall 7 band. So would be needing 5 more points to get the score of 60. I am planning to apply for AND for my husband which would help me get the required score. I am applying as software tester and husband has skill of development. I asked my agent and he told us that both should have same sol code to acquire the 5 points for spouse. Is it mandatory to have same code? As already mentioned, can anyone let me know if get the acs assessment done would be the right step? Please help.


Noneed to have the same code, yes if you would be claiming points for your spouse as well than you need to get his assessment done as well. Go with ACS for both of you and that should be fine.


----------



## indiference

189 said:


> Not to OZ but use that air lines many times. They are good.


Thanks though i heard that the seats are not comfortable nor the food so was getting feedback. Planning to travel with them to mebourne but not sure yet


----------



## indiference

dextress said:


> Thanks radical. Where does that put me? Could this be the reason for delay in my grant? Any comments please.


It puts you in the waiting list like all others, no this is not the reason for the delay.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

anujsoni said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got the direct GRANT :drum::drum::drum:
> 
> Its from team brisbane team 33. Called them in the morning & after few hours got the golden mail. Its been a great 8 months journey.
> Thank you all the forum members for the support...without you this cant be possible
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> 
> 
> Cheers


Congrats !!!


----------



## dear2ujan

Hello friends

I have logged my 189 VISA application around one week before and payed fees and uploaded all documents. I received confirmation email of application submission on the date of lodgement.
After that, i received no reply and no CO is nominated so far in my case.
Please guide, after how much time CO is nominated and what is time of visa grant in 189?


----------



## vanilla87

Hi guys, just an update. 

I have been allocated a case officer already, asking me to do the whole medcheck even though I have done medcheck, except for blood test, in late June. 

Good to hear some of you guys have been granted PR. 

Best of luck for the rest of us.

Cheers

@mnadeemiqbalbhatti : check my timeline in my signature


----------



## Jamaloo

*Jamaloo*



mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have logged my 189 VISA application around one week before and payed fees and uploaded all documents. I received confirmation email of application submission on the date of lodgement.
> After that, i received no reply and no CO is nominated so far in my case.
> Please guide, after how much time CO is nominated and what is time of visa grant in 189?



Relax it takes 2 -3 weeks for CO allocation , don't worry you are half way through hope for best


----------



## evolla

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have logged my 189 VISA application around one week before and payed fees and uploaded all documents. I received confirmation email of application submission on the date of lodgement.
> After that, i received no reply and no CO is nominated so far in my case.
> Please guide, after how much time CO is nominated and what is time of visa grant in 189?


good luck and tame your patience.. normally, average is 3 months with CO or direct grant. As to what i have read, high risk countries which includes Pakistan will take longer processing time due to 'external checks'.


----------



## _Eugene_

Hi Seniors,

I've contacted by the CO to request for the functional English evidence of my partner only, does that mean everything including our medicals all have cleared? How long do we expect to get the grant? Thanks guys.


----------



## jasdeep

gunflame said:


> I'm not fron India so I don't know how the marriage certificate works there. According to your answer you are legally married, if you change your application to say you are single you would be lying. Nothing good can come out of that unless you want to leave your baby/wife behind forever.
> 
> In general the DIBP looks for four (4) things to approve your visa:
> - That you meet criteria to be granted a visa (points on your EOI takes care of that)
> - That all your claims are true (all the documentation you provide is studied by the case officer for this)
> - That you are not a health burden (medical examination)
> - That you are not a criminal (PCC)
> 
> Was your wife "heathly" before the pregnancy and/or birth? Do you realistically believe she will be better in one or two months or her condition will stay the same? If she didn't suffer any particularly trauma from the birth nor the pregnancy she should be able to take the medical exam in the next few months. If you believe this is a temporary thing and she will definetly get better, all you need to do is to postpone the medical exams as much as possible. If they are requested by your case officer you can ask how long you can wait before taking the exams as your wife is still recovering from her pregnancy/birth.
> 
> If you believe your wife will take a long time to recover... then try to put on hold your visa application. You would have to communicate with your case office for this.
> 
> At last there's the option of Health Waivers. Google them
> 
> If you are really concerned about your wife's (lack of) recovery I recommend you go to a Migration Agent that has experience on this matter (health waivers/postponing exams), because your is special case.
> 
> 
> My suggestions:
> 
> - Ammend your visa application to include your newborn baby. It is never bad to include the baby because you will need a visa for him eventually, however if you don't include the baby it might look like your are witholding information from the case office
> 
> - Delay your health examination (and your wives) as much as you can so she can recover, ask the CO if necessary
> 
> - If she doesn't appear to get better you should ask your case officer to hold/pause your visa application. I really don't know how this works or if it is possible, maybe someone else can pitch in
> 
> - Be patient you will probably have to wait a few extra months until everything is ok. It is better to wait these months than to get rejected.
> 
> - Don't panic and don't do desperate things like lying on your application.



Thanks a tonnnnnnn for ur precious time and advice..!!!

Well then i ll wait for atleast 2 months if there is nothing bad in waiting and yes will include my baby as well..

One last question-- 
is it a good idea to wait for 2 or 3 months?
and wouldn't it affect my Visa grant??I mean how many chances are there for my VISA to get granted??(In case i submit all of my wife's docs within 3 months and include my baby in the file.)
And in case i don't want to get burden of baby docs right now then can i hide baby's details from CO? (will include her name later on.)


----------



## PetrolHead2014

Hi Forum,

I got my NSW SS 190 grant today which I applied for on 23/09/2014. I was not very active on this forum but it helped me heaps in the entire process. Thanks everyone and good luck to all. It's only a matter of time


----------



## try_my_luck4Oz

Received direct grant a while ago.

Thanks for all your support.

WISH YOU ALL SPEEDY GRANTS!!

189/60 Points/SoftwareEngineer/Invitation:June24/*VISA LODGED : Aug-2*/All docs front loaded/PCC & Medicals done in Mid Sept/*DIRECT GRANT: Oct-9* (adelaide.gsm.team4)


----------



## BossLadyMo

Congrats!!! Means they have started with August applicants...


----------



## ddabral

Hey all,
For visa 190, have one query- shd i send our form 80 along with the application right now or not?
I know its not mandatory at this stage but i need to know what would be better?
Awaiting ur replies!
Cheers!


----------



## Vasu G

try_my_luck4Oz said:


> Received direct grant a while ago.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.
> 
> WISH YOU ALL SPEEDY GRANTS!!
> 
> 189/60 Points/SoftwareEngineer/Invitation:June24/*VISA LODGED : Aug-2*/All docs front loaded/PCC & Medicals done in Mid Sept/*DIRECT GRANT: Oct-9* (adelaide.gsm.team4)



Great !!!

Many congratulations eace: 

Enjoy the moment !!!


----------



## ss_major

hi, buddy,

Count me in....Share my timeline as below,

EA Assessment Applied - 02-Jul-14
EOI Applied - 21-Jul-14 (60 points)
EOI Invitation - 11-Aug-14
PCC - 19-Aug-14
Visa Lodged - 01-Sep-14
Wife PCC - 01-Sep-14
Medicals - 04-Oct-14
CO - layball:
Grant - eace:


----------



## jabberaussie

Have u added it to the excel?


----------



## maq_qatar

ddabral said:


> Hey all,
> For visa 190, have one query- shd i send our form 80 along with the application right now or not?
> I know its not mandatory at this stage but i need to know what would be better?
> Awaiting ur replies!
> Cheers!


Better to upload in advance, this will save your time.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

PetrolHead2014 said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> I got my NSW SS 190 grant today which I applied for on 23/09/2014. I was not very active on this forum but it helped me heaps in the entire process. Thanks everyone and good luck to all. It's only a matter of time


Congrats mate and its party time....enjoy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats buddy..keep us in your prayers..


----------



## maq_qatar

_Eugene_ said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I've contacted by the CO to request for the functional English evidence of my partner only, does that mean everything including our medicals all have cleared? How long do we expect to get the grant? Thanks guys.


It seems all ok but you can not predict CO, sometime they ask for docs in diff sets

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## cancerianlrules

Jamaloo said:


> Relax it takes 2 -3 weeks for CO allocation , don't worry you are half way through hope for best


Co allocation takes atleast 8 weeks!!


----------



## cancerianlrules

vanilla87 said:


> thanks Imtiazmt.
> 
> It is adelaide GSM 2. Officer's name : CD
> 
> How's your application going?


STOP posting the name of co, it's against the forum rule!!!


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*Congratulations*



try_my_luck4Oz said:


> Received direct grant a while ago.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.
> 
> WISH YOU ALL SPEEDY GRANTS!!
> 
> 189/60 Points/SoftwareEngineer/Invitation:June24/*VISA LODGED : Aug-2*/All docs front loaded/PCC & Medicals done in Mid Sept/*DIRECT GRANT: Oct-9* (adelaide.gsm.team4)


Congrats.. Hope all August applicants get their grants soon.. I have added you on the visa tracker for future reference..


----------



## _Eugene_

maq_qatar said:


> It seems all ok but you can not predict CO, sometime they ask for docs in diff sets
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks maq_qatar, I've front uploaded everything except my partner's functional English. Hope everything alright and I can get the grant soon ray2:


----------



## maq_qatar

_Eugene_ said:


> Thanks maq_qatar, I've front uploaded everything except my partner's functional English. Hope everything alright and I can get the grant soon ray2:


Good luck

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Haadka

*try_my_luck4Oz*

Congrats lucky man, wish you greater luck as you go to down under


----------



## rahulkap1

try_my_luck4Oz said:


> Received direct grant a while ago.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.
> 
> WISH YOU ALL SPEEDY GRANTS!!
> 
> 189/60 Points/SoftwareEngineer/Invitation:June24/*VISA LODGED : Aug-2*/All docs front loaded/PCC & Medicals done in Mid Sept/*DIRECT GRANT: Oct-9* (adelaide.gsm.team4)


Congrats dude. Why So late lodged after invite. Are you offshore applicant? I mean was...


----------



## Vasu G

Now the real anxiety / tension / excitement begins !!! 

August on the go :hungry:  eep:


----------



## thunderbird350

Hi All,
Need some urgent guidance 
I have applied for PCC and today got message that my police verification is not clear
THe reason is I didnt pay 5000/- Rs bribe to the police.
message " Police Verification Report is not clear and application is under review at Regional Passport Office"

I am secondary applicant 
Want to know how important is my PCC as secondary.
Directly go to RPO and see if they can clear it.
Shall I apply a fresh PCC and pay the police to clear my file.

Worried as CO allocation has started and my PCC is not in place yet.

Thanks for your help in adavance


----------



## maq_qatar

anujsoni said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got the direct GRANT :drum::drum::drum:
> 
> Its from team brisbane team 33. Called them in the morning & after few hours got the golden mail. Its been a great 8 months journey.
> Thank you all the forum members for the support...without you this cant be possible
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats dear

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## amar09

try_my_luck4Oz said:


> Received direct grant a while ago.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.
> 
> WISH YOU ALL SPEEDY GRANTS!!
> 
> 189/60 Points/SoftwareEngineer/Invitation:June24/*VISA LODGED : Aug-2*/All docs front loaded/PCC & Medicals done in Mid Sept/*DIRECT GRANT: Oct-9* (adelaide.gsm.team4)


Congrats try_my_luck4Oz :high5 !!!

Hope for a speedy grants for all the august applicants  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahulkap1

anujsoni said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got the direct GRANT :drum::drum::drum:
> 
> Its from team brisbane team 33. Called them in the morning & after few hours got the golden mail. Its been a great 8 months journey.
> Thank you all the forum members for the support...without you this cant be possible
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats Anuj, I wish you all the best for your next Journey of Job Hunt. Please be in touch as I have closely related occupation as of you. 233513, Instrumentation Engineer


----------



## kingcantona7

wish i had more nails to bite....


----------



## varun71863

They have started guving grants to 190 visa of september batch

I saw a person logded on 23 sep and got the grant tiday so next is 189.


----------



## sevnik0202

amitferns said:


> Dev....what a mess your agent has created. You should report him to dibp so that he doesnt mess up anymore cases. I have seen couple of people get their grants after they have received such a mail. Fingers crossed brother.


Thanks mate. Anyways would it be wise to remove my agent now and send the email my self. Since as per my agent my invite date was 12/05/2014 and as per email from CO its 14/04/2014. On both these dates the cutoff was 60 points for my occupation.

Dev


----------



## mikjc6

Effindi said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a question regarding the police certificate. I have lived in multiple cities back in my home country. Do i need to get police clearance from each and every city that i have lived in or the police certficate from the latest residence location is sufficient. Have any one of you faced such requirements during the process? Appreciate your replies.
> Regards,


if all the cities are in the same country then apply for NPC (NATIONAL POLICE CLEARANCE) certificate...


----------



## mikjc6

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have logged my 189 VISA application around one week before and payed fees and uploaded all documents. I received confirmation email of application submission on the date of lodgement.
> After that, i received no reply and no CO is nominated so far in my case.
> Please guide, after how much time CO is nominated and what is time of visa grant in 189?


CO will be allocated within 45 days & for 189 the processing time is 3 months.


----------



## mikjc6

ddabral said:


> Hey all,
> For visa 190, have one query- shd i send our form 80 along with the application right now or not?
> I know its not mandatory at this stage but i need to know what would be better?
> Awaiting ur replies!
> Cheers!


As you said form 80 is not mandatory.....so if its a hassle to fill up all the details then don't bother because you might never be asked to upload form 80 by CO.


----------



## cprogramer84

*documents*

Hi,


can you please list the documents uploaded by you.
regards,



anujsoni said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just got the direct GRANT :drum::drum::drum:
> 
> Its from team brisbane team 33. Called them in the morning & after few hours got the golden mail. Its been a great 8 months journey.
> Thank you all the forum members for the support...without you this cant be possible
> Wish u all a speedy grant.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## IndigoKKing

varun71863 said:


> They have started guving grants to 190 visa of september batch
> 
> I saw a person logded on 23 sep and got the grant tiday so next is 189.


I think 190 moves much faster than 189 in the first half of the immigration year. For 189, August applicants have just started getting grants. September 189 grants will start only by early to mid November in my opinion. It is good to be patient until then. :hungry:


----------



## whittakers

189 visa-lodge sept.8,2014 60points..hoping and praying for a grant soon!


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> wish i had more nails to bite....


I can land you mine


----------



## IndigoKKing

thunderbird350 said:


> Hi All,
> Need some urgent guidance
> I have applied for PCC and today got message that my police verification is not clear
> THe reason is I didnt pay 5000/- Rs bribe to the police.
> message " Police Verification Report is not clear and application is under review at Regional Passport Office"
> 
> I am secondary applicant
> Want to know how important is my PCC as secondary.
> Directly go to RPO and see if they can clear it.
> Shall I apply a fresh PCC and pay the police to clear my file.
> 
> Worried as CO allocation has started and my PCC is not in place yet.
> 
> Thanks for your help in adavance


Seriously, did you expect anybody here to say 'go ahead, pay the bribe!'? 

I think you should try out all legally available means to get your PCC. First of all, you need to check with RPO why the police verification isn't clear. If you stayed in your current residence for the declared period, don't have a negative neighbour reference, and don't have a police file opened in your name for any offence, the PS cannot give a negative verification. You should first find out what went wrong, and address that issue, because reapplying won't solve that issue.


----------



## 189

try_my_luck4Oz said:


> Received direct grant a while ago.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.
> 
> WISH YOU ALL SPEEDY GRANTS!!
> 
> 189/60 Points/SoftwareEngineer/Invitation:June24/*VISA LODGED : Aug-2*/All docs front loaded/PCC & Medicals done in Mid Sept/*DIRECT GRANT: Oct-9* (adelaide.gsm.team4)


Here comes the first 189 - August mate
Excellent news, very happy for you -- Heartiest congratulations mate


----------



## amitferns

sevnik0202 said:


> Thanks mate. Anyways would it be wise to remove my agent now and send the email my self. Since as per my agent my invite date was 12/05/2014 and as per email from CO its 14/04/2014. On both these dates the cutoff was 60 points for my occupation.
> 
> Dev


Ask him to send you mails to cross check your date of invite. Would it change your points claim?


----------



## Effindi

indiference said:


> I got mine from lahore, u or any of your blood raitive( father, mother, bro or sister) can visit the SP office with the following documents, they have a form, fill it up with all the addresses where you have lived and put in your delivery address. It will be delivered to you at you home address within 1 week:
> 
> 3 passport size pictures with white background
> Passport copy with visa page
> Pakistani ID card copy
> Work permit or ID card copy of the country you are currently in.
> Filled application form for character certificate which you will get from SP office.
> 
> Even if it is multiple location within the same city, the SP office will circulate it between different police stations however you need to know which police station covers the specific address you have stated as that needs to be mentioned on the form e.g address A corresponds to A police station .
> 
> The process is quite simple for lahore, i do not have experience about other cities though.


Thanks bro! Really helpful indeed. I have lived in multiple cities but I guess the process should be the same. Will find it out through local SP office. Have a good day!


----------



## sevnik0202

amitferns said:


> Ask him to send you mails to cross check your date of invite. Would it change your points claim?


On both these dates ie 14th April and 12th May the points cutoff for my occupation was 60.


----------



## evolla

COs are indeed looking at August applications already!!!
just received an email from my CO - Adelaide T4 asking for my PCC which I already uploaded last Aug. Anyways, i replied to his email attaching the requested doc and at the same time uploaded it to my immiacct wherein the requested doc's status is showing 'Requested'.

wish you get your grants soon.. all is well!!! 

what is the best time to call them tomorrow morning? i'll give them a follow-up call


----------



## taz_mt

try_my_luck4Oz said:


> Received direct grant a while ago.
> 
> Thanks for all your support.
> 
> WISH YOU ALL SPEEDY GRANTS!!
> 
> 189/60 Points/SoftwareEngineer/Invitation:June24/*VISA LODGED : Aug-2*/All docs front loaded/PCC & Medicals done in Mid Sept/*DIRECT GRANT: Oct-9* (adelaide.gsm.team4)


congratulations, all the best.


----------



## evolla

COs are indeed looking at August applications already!!!
just received an email from my CO - Adelaide T4 asking for my PCC which I already uploaded last Aug. Anyways, i replied to his email attaching the requested doc and at the same time uploaded it to my immiacct wherein the requested doc's status is showing 'Requested'.

wish you get your grants soon.. all is well!!! 

what is the best time to call them tomorrow morning? i'll give them a follow-up call


----------



## taz_mt

vanilla87 said:


> thanks Imtiazmt.
> 
> It is adelaide GSM 2. Officer's name : **.
> 
> How's your application going?


thanks for the info vanilla87, but i strongly recommend editing your post to remove the CO name, the team ID is enough.


----------



## kingcantona7

good news evolla...hope we all smile soon together..


----------



## expatoaus

Did anybody get the invitation for software tester recently? I am worried about it? If the state sponsorship is closed, any idea if it may open again or I should drop the idea? I have manual testing experience of 5 years. Please help would be appreciated.


----------



## 189

evolla said:


> COs are indeed looking at August applications already!!!
> just received an email from my CO - Adelaide T4 asking for my PCC which I already uploaded last Aug. Anyways, i replied to his email attaching the requested doc and at the same time uploaded it to my immiacct wherein the requested doc's status is showing 'Requested'.
> 
> wish you get your grants soon.. all is well!!!
> 
> what is the best time to call them tomorrow morning? i'll give them a follow-up call


maganda, my mahal pinoy kaibigan 

btw.. i been to Manila several times and Tagaytay is great


----------



## evolla

189 said:


> maganda, my mahal pinoy kaibigan
> 
> btw.. i been to Manila several times and Tagaytay is great


wow mate.. you can speak tagalog.. yes, Tagaytay is a nice place!

your grant is just around the corner.. good luck!


----------



## evolla

189 said:


> Next Step
> 
> Dear Aug Gang,
> 
> I am planning to create a whatssup group for Aug / Sept Gang .. coz we all might go to OZ similar time and share our challenges/solution
> 
> Please send me your contact number in PM if you are interested to join.
> If any of you object this idea than i am happy to reconsider.
> 
> Thanks


good initiative bro.. count me in!


----------



## cancerianlrules

189 said:


> Next Step
> 
> Dear Aug Gang,
> 
> I am planning to create a whatssup group for Aug / Sept Gang .. coz we all might go to OZ similar time and share our challenges/solution
> 
> Please send me your contact number in PM if you are interested to join.
> If any of you object this idea than i am happy to reconsider.
> 
> Thanks


PMed... :thumb:


----------



## amit27

Wow that's indeed a great news Evolla. Congrats...

Yes, 189 its a good idea, we can have a Whatsapp group and help each other.


----------



## bobby82

I am happy to inform that I have received my direct grant today.:lalala:

189/60/Offshore/261311 Applied on July 26th,Uploaded all docs including Indian PCC on 25 th Aug.Completed medicals on 1st Sep. 

Thanks to all for your support and wish you speedy grants.


----------



## Vasu G

189 said:


> Next Step
> 
> Dear Aug Gang,
> 
> I am planning to create a whatssup group for Aug / Sept Gang .. coz we all might go to OZ similar time and share our challenges/solution
> 
> Please send me your contact number in PM if you are interested to join.
> If any of you object this idea than i am happy to reconsider.
> 
> Thanks


Sent mine...


----------



## evolla

189 said:


> Next Step
> 
> Dear Aug Gang,
> 
> I am planning to create a whatssup group for Aug / Sept Gang .. coz we all might go to OZ similar time and share our challenges/solution
> 
> Please send me your contact number in PM if you are interested to join.
> If any of you object this idea than i am happy to reconsider.
> 
> Thanks


hi, please acknowledge if you rcvd my pm. first time to do a pm here.


----------



## padmakarrao

bobby82 said:


> I am happy to inform that I have received my direct grant today.:lalala:
> 
> 189/60/Offshore/261311 Applied on July 26th,Uploaded all docs including Indian PCC on 25 th Aug.Completed medicals on 1st Sep.
> 
> Thanks to all for your support and wish you speedy grants.


Congrats Bobby. Have a bright future in Oz.


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*Congratulations*



evolla said:


> hi, please acknowledge if you rcvd my pm. first time to do a pm here.


Congrats on the Grant.. Good to see August applicants getting grants.. Hope everyone gets their soon..

Njoi..


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*Add me*



189 said:


> thanks for your prompt response, created a group and added
> 
> evolla
> Vasu G
> amit27
> cancerianlrules


Please add me.. I am an onshore applicant though..


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Anyone got CO assigned?


----------



## kevin538

bobby82 said:


> I am happy to inform that I have received my direct grant today.:lalala:
> 
> 189/60/Offshore/261311 Applied on July 26th,Uploaded all docs including Indian PCC on 25 th Aug.Completed medicals on 1st Sep.
> 
> Thanks to all for your support and wish you speedy grants.


Congtraz all the best for your future Ozzz life


----------



## ddabral

mikjc6 said:


> As you said form 80 is not mandatory.....so if its a hassle to fill up all the details then don't bother because you might never be asked to upload form 80 by CO.


Its not a hassle bcos i ve filled most of it. Just wanted to know what will b be better- sharing it now or later if asked.


----------



## 189

ddabral said:


> Its not a hassle bcos i ve filled most of it. Just wanted to know what will b be better- sharing it now or later if asked.


If you have it ready, just upload it


----------



## ddabral

maq_qatar said:


> Better to upload in advance, this will save your time. Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Ok . Thanks for ur suggestion


----------



## ddabral

189 said:


> If you have it ready, just upload it


Cool.
Thanks


----------



## whittakers

anybody has a CO?last time I've checked that was oct 2 frm the agent no CO allocation yet,lodged sept 8.,2014.


----------



## kingcantona7

yes...one grant and one co assignation today as per the info in this thread...applicants lodged on august 1st and 2nd respectively.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

WOW, that's a great news. I lodged my application and deposited all dues on 5th of August. I hope I will get response from their side soon too.


----------



## remya2013

August gang , started getting 189 grants


----------



## ddabral

Hi all.. Lil urgent! 
Can we use a multi currency forex card to make payment for visa fees?


----------



## SKPSG

*Clarification on ICT Major*

Hi,
I am Planning to apply for 189 skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst. Need couple of clarification. Waiting eagerly for your response and suggestion as I am in the borderline and may not get the required 60 points to be eligible for PR.

My Profile:
B.E. in Electronics & Telecommunication
MBA (PGDBM) with specialization in IT/Systems (Have 12 subjects in IT/Systems out of total 43 subjects in 2 years)
Working as Business Analyst and Project Manager since May 2004 till today.

Points Position:
Age(Birth Year:1980): 25 points
Qualification(BE/MBA): 15 points
Experience(10.5 years): 5 or 10 points(depends on numbers of years available after skill assessment)
IELTS:10 points (Have to score 7 in all.)
Partner Skill: 5 points(spouse is BE in electronics and telecom and having 7 years of work experience as developer)

My understanding was B.E. in Electronics & Telecom will be considered as ‘ICT Major, not closely related to nominated occupation’ and 4 years of relevant work experience will be used to assess the skill. Hence I will be able to claim 10 points for the balance 6.5 years. 
However one of the migration consultants told me that, B.E. degree in Electronics and Telecom will not be considered as ICT Major or Minor as it is not in Information Technology or Computer Science. She also said that ACS may consider my MBA as ICT minor and deduct 5 or 6 years if they find evidence that the subjects are closely related to Business Analyst occupation. 
In case they don’t consider my MBA also as ICT Minor then I will have to go through RPL route. But then 8 years will be deducted and I will not be able to claim any points for experience.

Clarifications:
1. Is BE in electronics & telecom considered as ICT Major for Business Analyst profile?
2. If my BE degree is not considered as ICT major then will ACS consider my MBA as ICT minor considering the number of related subjects I had for Business Analyst profile? 
3. I am travelling to Sydney on 457visa this December. Will it make any difference if I initiate the skill assessment process now or go to Sydney and start the process?
4. Is there any restriction on initiating PR process while 457 processing is going on?

*Thanks in advance.
*


----------



## Vasu G

ddabral said:


> Hi all.. Lil urgent!
> Can we use a multi currency forex card to make payment for visa fees?



Multi currency forex card won't work ...

You should opt for only AUD card.


----------



## ddabral

Vasu G said:


> Multi currency forex card won't work ... You should opt for only AUD card.


R u 100 % sure? I m at the bank n i have almost purchased the card.


----------



## ddabral

Vasu G said:


> Multi currency forex card won't work ... You should opt for only AUD card.


R u 100% sure? I m at the bank , they have almost processed the card..


----------



## rahulkap1

189 said:


> Send me your contact number as Private message, i will add you to the whatssup group.
> 
> Added
> kingcantona7


Hi 189, Sent you my contact no. as well.


----------



## Vasu G

ddabral said:


> R u 100% sure? I m at the bank , they have almost processed the card..



I haven't tried personally but, most of my friends & forum members suggested not to get multi currency card. 

I personally feel .. you should get an AUD card for visa payment.


----------



## rahulkap1

ddabral said:


> R u 100% sure? I m at the bank , they have almost processed the card..


Hi ddabral, Vasu G is correct. Use only AUD card. You cant use multicurrency card for online transaction.


----------



## ddabral

Vasu G said:


> I haven't tried personally but, most of my friends & forum members suggested not to get multi currency card. I personally feel .. you should get an AUD card for visa payment.


Thanks a ton! I m getting the card changed


----------



## ddabral

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi ddabral, Vasu G is correct. Use only AUD card. You cant use multicurrency card for online transaction.


Thanks !


----------



## rahulkap1

ddabral said:


> Thanks a ton! I m getting the card changed


Welcome. I also paid my fees using AUD card only. Thats why I am 100% sure that it works.


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*Add me*



189 said:


> Send me your contact number as Private message, i will add you to the whatssup group.
> 
> Added
> kingcantona7


Hi.. I have sent you my number..


----------



## amitferns

SKPSG said:


> Hi,
> I am Planning to apply for 189 skill assessment for ICT Business Analyst. Need couple of clarification. Waiting eagerly for your response and suggestion as I am in the borderline and may not get the required 60 points to be eligible for PR.
> 
> My Profile:
> B.E. in Electronics & Telecommunication
> MBA (PGDBM) with specialization in IT/Systems (Have 12 subjects in IT/Systems out of total 43 subjects in 2 years)
> Working as Business Analyst and Project Manager since May 2004 till today.
> 
> Points Position:
> Age(Birth Year:1980): 25 points
> Qualification(BE/MBA): 15 points
> Experience(10.5 years): 5 or 10 points(depends on numbers of years available after skill assessment)
> IELTS:10 points (Have to score 7 in all.)
> Partner Skill: 5 points(spouse is BE in electronics and telecom and having 7 years of work experience as developer)
> 
> My understanding was B.E. in Electronics & Telecom will be considered as &#145;ICT Major, not closely related to nominated occupation&#146; and 4 years of relevant work experience will be used to assess the skill. Hence I will be able to claim 10 points for the balance 6.5 years.
> However one of the migration consultants told me that, B.E. degree in Electronics and Telecom will not be considered as ICT Major or Minor as it is not in Information Technology or Computer Science. She also said that ACS may consider my MBA as ICT minor and deduct 5 or 6 years if they find evidence that the subjects are closely related to Business Analyst occupation.
> In case they don&#146;t consider my MBA also as ICT Minor then I will have to go through RPL route. But then 8 years will be deducted and I will not be able to claim any points for experience.
> 
> Clarifications:
> 1. Is BE in electronics & telecom considered as ICT Major for Business Analyst profile?
> 2. If my BE degree is not considered as ICT major then will ACS consider my MBA as ICT minor considering the number of related subjects I had for Business Analyst profile?
> 3. I am travelling to Sydney on 457visa this December. Will it make any difference if I initiate the skill assessment process now or go to Sydney and start the process?
> 4. Is there any restriction on initiating PR process while 457 processing is going on?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I will answer one of your queries. I am BE in Electronics n telecom n I have got ICT major


----------



## GinjaNINJA

SKPSG said:


> Hi,
> 
> Clarifications:
> 1. Is BE in electronics & telecom considered as ICT Major for Business Analyst profile?
> 2. If my BE degree is not considered as ICT major then will ACS consider my MBA as ICT minor considering the number of related subjects I had for Business Analyst profile?
> 3. I am travelling to Sydney on 457visa this December. Will it make any difference if I initiate the skill assessment process now or go to Sydney and start the process?
> 4. Is there any restriction on initiating PR process while 457 processing is going on?
> 
> *Thanks in advance.
> *


Your agent doesn't know ratsass. Tel him/her to follow this forum.

1. BE (Electronics & Telecomm) >> ICT MAJOR (not closely related to nominated occupation) . You are right about lossing 4 yrs of work experience once assessed.
2. Bachelors will be assessed as ICT Major so it doesnt matter if you include Masters in ACS application. End result is 15 points with or without Masters.
3. Why wait till Dec do it now. It doesnt matter if you say them you are in Australia on 457. Has nothing to do with assessment.
4. No restrictions.

Goodluck with your adventure mate. Follow up with your agent for each and every step they take.


----------



## fly2shashi

GinjaNINJA said:


> Your agent doesn't know ratsass. Tel him/her to follow this forum.
> 
> 1. BE (Electronics & Telecomm) >> ICT MAJOR (not closely related to nominated occupation) . You are right about lossing 4 yrs of work experience once assessed.
> 2. Bachelors will be assessed as ICT Major so it doesnt matter if you include Masters in ACS application. End result is 15 points with or without Masters.
> 3. Why wait till Dec do it now. It doesnt matter if you say them you are in Australia on 457. Has nothing to do with assessment.
> 4. No restrictions.
> 
> Goodluck with your adventure mate. Follow up with your agent for each and every step they take.


To add further, I am BE graduate in Industrial & Production Engineering and have got assessed as "comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing" though, ACS deducted 4 years from my overall experience which was fine.


----------



## sevnik0202

sevnik0202 said:


> On both these dates ie 14th April and 12th May the points cutoff for my occupation was 60.


My agent has still not sent the email should I remove the agent and send the email myself.


----------



## radical

sevnik0202 said:


> My agent has still not sent the email should I remove the agent and send the email myself.


You dont really have to wait for your agent to confirm your CO about the change of points. At the end of the day it's your words that matter. I would say just email the CO and CC your agent in it.


----------



## fly2shashi

radical said:


> You dont really have to wait for your agent to confirm your CO about the change of points. At the end of the day it's your words that matter. I would say just email the CO and CC your agent in it.


I second that, don't wait any further. As radical said do keep your agent in loop. And once everything completes, report your agents incompetence to DIBP.


----------



## sevnik0202

fly2shashi said:


> I second that, don't wait any further. As radical said do keep your agent in loop. And once everything completes, report your agents incompetence to DIBP.


Mate

Just had a word with my agent, he told he will leave office only after sending the email.

If he sends the email by EOD today fine, else I will send the email tomorrow.

Dev


----------



## fly2shashi

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate
> 
> Just had a word with my agent, he told he will leave office only after sending the email.
> 
> If he sends the email by EOD today fine, else I will send the email tomorrow.
> 
> Dev


Sounds good. Do inform him to keep you in loop or at least forward the email once he sends it.

SS


----------



## vermag28

remya2013 said:


> August gang , started getting 189 grants


From Where you got this info ?

EOI Applied - 1-Sept-14|EOI Invitation - 22-Sept-14|PCC - 7th Oct 14|Visa Lodged - 30th Sept 14|Medicals - 06th Oct 14|CO - :wacko:|Grant - :wacko:


----------



## remya2013

vermag28 said:


> From Where you got this info ?
> 
> EOI Applied - 1-Sept-14|EOI Invitation - 22-Sept-14|PCC - 7th Oct 14|Visa Lodged - 30th Sept 14|Medicals - 06th Oct 14|CO - :wacko:|Grant - :wacko:


Check the thread for August gang:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/526857-189-visa-august-gang-41.html

and the visa tracker:

http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## nallamothu.msc

Applied on 11th sep 2014
Dev prog 261312
All docs front loded before 20 sep 2014.
60 points
Expecting grant between oct 25th to Nov 20th max


----------



## amitferns

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate
> 
> Just had a word with my agent, he told he will leave office only after sending the email.
> 
> If he sends the email by EOD today fine, else I will send the email tomorrow.
> 
> Dev


Dev....dont just go by his words. Ask him to send you the email as well.


----------



## cooljay2708

Hey guys,

I'm not sure if I picked up the correct thread, however, need your suggestion...I'm going to apply for skill assessment with Vetassess in week. I'm wondering how to name the scanned documents of various education and employment?

I would be so thankful if anyone could shed some light on it.

...Jay


----------



## fly2shashi

cooljay2708 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm not sure if I picked up the correct thread, however, need your suggestion...I'm going to apply for skill assessment with Vetassess in week. I'm wondering how to name the scanned documents of various education and employment?
> 
> I would be so thankful if anyone could shed some light on it.
> 
> ...Jay


As I understand, there isn't any file naming requirement (at least with ACS). Just name them which would easily make sense to identify the type. Better use underscore rather than any spaces in between like "cooljay_employment_from_may2010_may2014"

SS


----------



## dukeusa

Dear all, 

First of all thank you for all ideas and suggestions posted at this thread. It is really helpful. 
I applied for visa 190 few days ago, SS ACT and I need one advise:

I submitted Employment Statement from previous employer, dated feb 2014 (the same i used for assessment). However, the previous company changed the address and the current number of the manager is different than on the Statement. The manager is the same. 

Any suggestions? I guess that the easiest solution would be getting updated Statement from the previous employer, and also, a statement that the address has been changed since ...

However, i resigned from that company and i don't feel like calling them once again and asking for updated documents. 

Please advise?

Thanks and good luck to all


----------



## SKPSG

fly2shashi said:


> To add further, I am BE graduate in Industrial & Production Engineering and have got assessed as "comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing" though, ACS deducted 4 years from my overall experience which was fine.


Thanks a lot GinjaNINJA. 
I am thinking of proceeding with the PR processing on my own rather than depending on the agent. I think this forum is a great source of knowledge and I can get guidance when required.
I will start with Skill Assessment and then proceed logically.


----------



## SKPSG

thanks to fly2shashi, amitferns as well for clarifying


----------



## Visa190

SKPSG said:


> thanks to fly2shashi, amitferns as well for clarifying


All the best. Feel free to ask for help.


----------



## mithu93ku

cooljay2708 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm not sure if I picked up the correct thread, however, need your suggestion...I'm going to apply for skill assessment with Vetassess in week. I'm wondering how to name the scanned documents of various education and employment?
> 
> I would be so thankful if anyone could shed some light on it.
> 
> ...Jay


Hello Jay,
Simple like these....
Qualification_1_award
Qualification_1_Transcript 
Job (position description)_Certificate_ of_ XYZ
Salary_certificate_of_XYZ


----------



## lu1u

*Hi*

Hi,
I just joined the forum :wave:

I applied for my 189 on the 11th August. 
Does anyone know if points on your EOI affects how quickly your VISA is processed? Or is that only really relevent for your EOI?

Thanks

Hopefully not long now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fly2shashi

dukeusa said:


> Dear all,
> 
> First of all thank you for all ideas and suggestions posted at this thread. It is really helpful.
> I applied for visa 190 few days ago, SS ACT and I need one advise:
> 
> I submitted Employment Statement from previous employer, dated feb 2014 (the same i used for assessment). However, the previous company changed the address and the current number of the manager is different than on the Statement. The manager is the same.
> 
> Any suggestions? I guess that the easiest solution would be getting updated Statement from the previous employer, and also, a statement that the address has been changed since ...
> 
> However, i resigned from that company and i don't feel like calling them once again and asking for updated documents.
> 
> Please advise?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to all


As you said, the best would be to get the letters reissued. The worst case, if you really don't want to ask them, attach the website page showing new address and provide a letter (stat dec?) stating the change in address with the new contact details of your manager.

SS


----------



## Sathesh

*Hi guys*

I have been watching this thread for few days now, i applied for 190 subclass on 28 August 2014, Medicals 1 sep, pcc 10 sep, waiting for pcc from USA, co? 
I would like to get updates, it's going get keep it up guys


----------



## kingcantona7

lu1u said:


> Hi,
> I just joined the forum :wave:
> 
> I applied for my 189 on the 11th August.
> Does anyone know if points on your EOI affects how quickly your VISA is processed? Or is that only really relevent for your EOI?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hopefully not long now :fingerscrossed:


i guess the points matter only for the invite rounds..however, being onshore may help in faster visa processing i believe


----------



## kingcantona7

Sathesh said:


> I have been watching this thread for few days now, i applied for 190 subclass on 28 August 2014, Medicals 1 sep, pcc 10 sep, waiting for pcc from USA, co?
> I would like to get updates, it's going get keep it up guys


welcome sathesh..which state have u applied 190 ..
also, keep your timelines in signature so that it will help all of us..i guess u can do it by accessing your user profile page( after making 5 posts)


----------



## Sathesh

Hey king, I applied South Australia, ya I'll do that
Which state u applied for?

Thanks


----------



## Zabeen

Hi all,

This is my first Post in this thread. Lodged visa on 24th Sep. uploaded all docs except Med/PCC by 28th Sep.


----------



## navigator87

Hey people, I applied for 189 visa on 4th august. Can see on visa tracker that one guy who applied on 3rd has got the grant. Seems they are progressing at a good pace now.


----------



## lu1u

What's the visa tracker?


----------



## navigator87

Visa Tracker = Google docs excel sheet when a lot of people have added third application date d the date of grant. Sorry still new can't post link. Maybe some one else would


----------



## Haadka

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84

That is the tracker file. So far we have 3 grants and one co assignment


----------



## evolla

guys, pleased to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning!

i already updated the visa tracker, and somebody updated my grant date to Oct9.
first contact by CO was yesterday and after resending the requested SG PCC which i actually uploaded a few weeks back.. i got the grant this morning!

keep the faith guys, i hope you get your speedy grants soon!


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats evolla...enjoy the moment
please do keep us in your prayers..


----------



## evolla

guys, pleased to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning!

i already updated the visa tracker, and somebody updated my grant date to Oct9.
first contact by CO was yesterday and after resending the requested SG PCC which i actually uploaded a few weeks back.. i got the grant this morning!

keep the faith guys, i hope you get your speedy grants soon!


----------



## Vasu G

evolla said:


> guys, pleased to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning!
> 
> i already updated the visa tracker, and somebody updated my grant date to Oct9.
> first contact by CO was yesterday and after resending the requested SG PCC which i actually uploaded a few weeks back.. i got the grant this morning!
> 
> keep the faith guys, i hope you get your speedy grants soon!



Congrats buddy !!! eace:


----------



## rs903

evolla said:


> guys, pleased to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning!
> 
> i already updated the visa tracker, and somebody updated my grant date to Oct9.
> first contact by CO was yesterday and after resending the requested SG PCC which i actually uploaded a few weeks back.. i got the grant this morning!
> 
> keep the faith guys, i hope you get your speedy grants soon!


Congratulations....enjoy this moment


----------



## amar09

evolla said:


> guys, pleased to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning!
> 
> i already updated the visa tracker, and somebody updated my grant date to Oct9.
> first contact by CO was yesterday and after resending the requested SG PCC which i actually uploaded a few weeks back.. i got the grant this morning!
> 
> keep the faith guys, i hope you get your speedy grants soon!


Congrats Evolla !!!!
Yes please keep us in prayers. 
Enjoy ur grant!!!!


----------



## rs903

I am using agent for 190 Vic SS visa. All communications are handled by my agent. Visa applied on 11th Jul. CO assigned on 12th Sep. All additional requested docs uploaded by 25th Sep. Eagerly waiting for grant. 

On the event of grant, will i too receive an email copy of grant notification OR it's only the agent?


----------



## kimh

Congratulations to all those who got the grant!  Have a blast...


----------



## cooljay2708

mithu93ku said:


> Hello Jay,
> Simple like these....
> Qualification_1_award
> Qualification_1_Transcript
> Job (position description)_Certificate_ of_ XYZ
> Salary_certificate_of_XYZ


Thanks a ton for the suggestion. Is it possible to merge all documents in one PDF file for XYZ employer or I've to uploaded appointment order, salary slip, releiving letter, etc., separately? Please advise.


----------



## mah

evolla said:


> guys, pleased to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning!
> 
> i already updated the visa tracker, and somebody updated my grant date to Oct9.
> first contact by CO was yesterday and after resending the requested SG PCC which i actually uploaded a few weeks back.. i got the grant this morning!
> 
> keep the faith guys, i hope you get your speedy grants soon!


Congrats dear, which CO team sent you grant letter ?


----------



## kimh

189 said:


> Next Step
> 
> Dear Aug Gang,
> 
> I am planning to create a whatssup group for Aug / Sept Gang .. coz we all might go to OZ similar time and share our challenges/solution
> 
> Please send me your contact number in PM if you are interested to join.
> If any of you object this idea than i am happy to reconsider.
> 
> Thanks


PMed you


----------



## sarathy.shan

evolla said:


> guys, pleased to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning!
> 
> i already updated the visa tracker, and somebody updated my grant date to Oct9.
> first contact by CO was yesterday and after resending the requested SG PCC which i actually uploaded a few weeks back.. i got the grant this morning!
> 
> keep the faith guys, i hope you get your speedy grants soon!


HI,

Can you please clarify how you got SG PCC before the time...

I heard that SG Police Centre requires a letter from immigration for completing the PCC.

Thanks.


----------



## sarathy.shan

evolla said:


> guys, pleased to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning!
> 
> i already updated the visa tracker, and somebody updated my grant date to Oct9.
> first contact by CO was yesterday and after resending the requested SG PCC which i actually uploaded a few weeks back.. i got the grant this morning!
> 
> keep the faith guys, i hope you get your speedy grants soon!


HI,

Please advise what are the documents you have submitted for applying police clearance in singapore?

Thanks,
Partha


----------



## Kaliuka

Congratulations Evola!
Have great future in Oz!


----------



## Kaliuka

*CO allocation*

Hi folks,

today I recieved an email from a case officer! It's Adelaide Team 6. They request only health evidence for my partner. 
On 26.09. we recieved a letter from MOC requesting additional tests due to Hep B issue 15 years ago. The gastroenterologist of the panel clinic was in vacation, so the tests and examination were finilized yesterday. Thanks to God, everything is fine with my partners health but the clinic will need several days to translate the diagnosis and upload it to the e-medical system. 

Do you think that I should explain that to the CO? And may be send them a copy of the diagnosis?


----------



## kingcantona7

guys..if a case officer sents a mail, will that reflect in the correspondence section of the visa lodge page..


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> guys..if a case officer sents a mail, will that reflect in the correspondence section of the visa lodge page..



Generally it will reflect in correspondence section. 

If you have uploaded everything... You just need to wait for the GRANT correspondence..   

Cheers. :loco:


----------



## 189

Kaliuka said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> today I recieved an email from a case officer! It's Adelaide Team 6. They request only health evidence for my partner.
> On 26.09. we recieved a letter from MOC requesting additional tests due to Hep B issue 15 years ago. The gastroenterologist of the panel clinic was in vacation, so the tests and examination were finilized yesterday. Thanks to God, everything is fine with my partners health but the clinic will need several days to translate the diagnosis and upload it to the e-medical system.
> 
> Do you think that I should explain that to the CO? And may be send them a copy of the diagnosis?


If i would be you, For now i will reply via email and explain everything.
Once diagnosis translation is uploaded, i will call CO and inform that all requested info is submitted.

This way CO gets a nod to act on application having desired documents in hand for review and you may get grant soon.


----------



## amar_gahir

Friends, 

Do we need to upload Colored Certified Copies in ImmiAccount or B/W Certified copies which i used for ACS are accepted. 

Some documents like PP, BC, MC are mentioned as Color in the Checklist. 

Please suggest.


----------



## mikjc6

mshahidrazzaq said:


> Posting here to receive an update.
> Should I go for medicals now? I heard it may take 18 months so better to wait.
> Please advise.
> 
> Shahid
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________
> Accountant General <221111>
> IELTS 7.5 (7.5,7,7,8.5)>>> 29-Jan-2014, , IPA Qualification Assessment>>> 17-Apr-2014, IPA Skills Assessment>>> 24-Jul-2014, E.O.I 60 Points>>> 29-Jul-2014, Invitation>>> 29-Aug-2014, Application Lodged>>> 31-Aug-2014, Documents Upload>>> 3-Sep-2014, Police Clearance>>> 30-Sep-2014, Medicals>>> Pending, Case Officer>>> Pending, Visa Grant>>> Pending


If it is subclass 189 and you have applied after 1st July then the processing time is 3 months...so no need to worry...go for the medicals...


----------



## fly2shashi

evolla said:


> guys, pleased to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning!
> 
> i already updated the visa tracker, and somebody updated my grant date to Oct9.
> first contact by CO was yesterday and after resending the requested SG PCC which i actually uploaded a few weeks back.. i got the grant this morning!
> 
> keep the faith guys, i hope you get your speedy grants soon!


Congrats buddy!


----------



## 189

amar_gahir said:


> Friends,
> 
> Do we need to upload Colored Certified Copies in ImmiAccount or B/W Certified copies which i used for ACS are accepted.
> 
> Some documents like PP, BC, MC are mentioned as Color in the Checklist.
> 
> Please suggest.


Both are accepted by DIBP, 
Either color scanned or black and white certified true copy

It will be good to update your signature using "User CP" option above in header.


----------



## padmakarrao

rs903 said:


> I am using agent for 190 Vic SS visa. All communications are handled by my agent. Visa applied on 11th Jul. CO assigned on 12th Sep. All additional requested docs uploaded by 25th Sep. Eagerly waiting for grant.
> 
> On the event of grant, will i too receive an email copy of grant notification OR it's only the agent?


Only the agent with get the communication.


----------



## sumaya

evolla said:


> guys, pleased to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning!
> 
> i already updated the visa tracker, and somebody updated my grant date to Oct9.
> first contact by CO was yesterday and after resending the requested SG PCC which i actually uploaded a few weeks back.. i got the grant this morning!
> 
> keep the faith guys, i hope you get your speedy grants soon!


Congratulations


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Guys Have noticed a strange behavior today. 

For couple of hours my IMMI account showed below mentioned health message

"This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates."

I logged into my Immi account just now and the message again changed to 

*" Health has been finalized for this person"*

What is happening in my application ???


----------



## vermag28

Hello Experts ...

I'm bit worried, please help me...

Though my application is in quite advance stage (already applied visa) but I'm just looking back on some of the post where visa was not granted, reason was of ACS letter and exp considering for EOI and Visa.

In my situation I done my ACS in July 2013.

Which state following "The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code".

Then I waited for an year and process my EOI with 60 points considering 10 points of exp till Sept 2014. I have not changed my job and provided 2014 tax filing and salary slips till Sept 2014 for same company. So from July 2009 till July 2014 it will become 5 years (i.e. 10 points as per EOI). But I did not process another ACS as my previous ACS was already valid.

Dose this create any problem ? 

EOI Applied - 1-Sept-14|EOI Invitation - 22-Sept-14|Visa Lodged - 30th Sept 14|Medicals - 06th Oct 14|PCC - 7th Oct 14|CO - |Grant -


----------



## Future_ozzy

ashwani.jagota said:


> Guys Have noticed a strange behavior today.
> 
> For couple of hours my IMMI account showed below mentioned health message
> 
> "This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates."
> 
> I logged into my Immi account just now and the message again changed to
> 
> " Health has been finalized for this person"
> 
> What is happening in my application ???


Nothing to worry.. System update..DIBP got your medicals that's it.

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Thanks Adil. Would that also mean CO has been allocated??


----------



## fly2shashi

ashwani.jagota said:


> Guys Have noticed a strange behavior today.
> 
> For couple of hours my IMMI account showed below mentioned health message
> 
> "This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates."
> 
> I logged into my Immi account just now and the message again changed to
> 
> " Health has been finalized for this person"
> 
> What is happening in my application ???


That means hospital has uploaded the medical results. Finalised usually means - passed all tests.

No, it doesn't mean CO has allocated.


----------



## kingcantona7

guys, any updates today?


----------



## sumaya

vermag28 said:


> Hello Experts ...
> 
> I'm bit worried, please help me...
> 
> Though my application is in quite advance stage (already applied visa) but I'm just looking back on some of the post where visa was not granted, reason was of ACS letter and exp considering for EOI and Visa.
> 
> In my situation I done my ACS in July 2013.
> 
> Which state following "The following employment after July 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code".
> 
> Then I waited for an year and process my EOI with 60 points considering 10 points of exp till Sept 2014. I have not changed my job and provided 2014 tax filing and salary slips till Sept 2014 for same company. So from July 2009 till July 2014 it will become 5 years (i.e. 10 points as per EOI). But I did not process another ACS as my previous ACS was already valid.
> 
> Dose this create any problem ?
> 
> EOI Applied - 1-Sept-14|EOI Invitation - 22-Sept-14|Visa Lodged - 30th Sept 14|Medicals - 06th Oct 14|PCC - 7th Oct 14|CO - |Grant -


No, as long as your current ACS assessment is valid, you don't need another assessment from ACS.


----------



## ashwani.jagota

But hospital uploaded all results on 20th Aug. My mothers case was referred to MoC which got cleared as well. So I was wondering what could be the reason for this behavior..


----------



## Silver01

So happy to share that we received the grant today - direct grant - was very stressed and felt so good to receive the email today - it was a direct grant from Adelaide....  Timeline as follows EOI 10 July - Invite 14 July - Online visa 4 Aug - Meds and PCC sept 2014 - Direct Grant October 2014

They are so efficient! Thanks very much for the support here and wish you all the best, it will come very soon!!


----------



## bethel_pune

Silver01 said:


> So happy to share that we received the grant today - direct grant - was very stressed and felt so good to receive the email today - it was a direct grant from Adelaide....  Timeline as follows EOI 10 July - Invite 14 July - Online visa 4 Aug - Meds and PCC sept 2014 - Direct Grant October 2014
> 
> They are so efficient! Thanks very much for the support here and wish you all the best, it will come very soon!!


congratulations...


----------



## fly2shashi

Silver01 said:


> So happy to share that we received the grant today - direct grant - was very stressed and felt so good to receive the email today - it was a direct grant from Adelaide....  Timeline as follows EOI 10 July - Invite 14 July - Online visa 4 Aug - Meds and PCC sept 2014 - Direct Grant October 2014
> 
> They are so efficient! Thanks very much for the support here and wish you all the best, it will come very soon!!


Congrats buddy!


----------



## Silver01

189 visa Occupation 221111 - Accountant


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats silver01


----------



## rs903

padmakarrao said:


> Only the agent with get the communication.


Thanks padmakarrao. My agent received our grant today. Really happy to share this news in this forum. Got lot of info from here. Thanks everybody. I am sure everybody here will receive their grant soon...it's only a matter of time. At last, patience pays off.


----------



## sameer71

Silver01 said:


> So happy to share that we received the grant today - direct grant - was very stressed and felt so good to receive the email today - it was a direct grant from Adelaide....  Timeline as follows EOI 10 July - Invite 14 July - Online visa 4 Aug - Meds and PCC sept 2014 - Direct Grant October 2014
> 
> They are so efficient! Thanks very much for the support here and wish you all the best, it will come very soon!!


Congrats :yo:


----------



## sevnik0202

rs903 said:


> Thanks padmakarrao. My agent received our grant today. Really happy to share this news in this forum. Got lot of info from here. Thanks everybody. I am sure everybody here will receive their grant soon...it's only a matter of time. At last, patience pays off.


Congrats mate.


----------



## dear2ujan

Jamaloo said:


> Relax it takes 2 -3 weeks for CO allocation , don't worry you are half way through hope for best


Thanks. What is the average visa processing time for Pakistanis in 189 subclass?


----------



## dear2ujan

evolla said:


> good luck and tame your patience.. normally, average is 3 months with CO or direct grant. As to what i have read, high risk countries which includes Pakistan will take longer processing time due to 'external checks'.


Thanks a lot


----------



## fly2shashi

rs903 said:


> I am using agent for 190 Vic SS visa. All communications are handled by my agent. Visa applied on 11th Jul. CO assigned on 12th Sep. All additional requested docs uploaded by 25th Sep. Eagerly waiting for grant.
> 
> On the event of grant, will i too receive an email copy of grant notification OR it's only the agent?


Yes, all the communication is sent out to agent including the grant letter. However, you can create your own immi account and import your application using TRN. This will not in any way affect the application if you are careful enough NOT to update anything. 

By doing this, you will end up checking the status every minute which is of no use whatsoever other than suppressing your anxiety. 

SS


----------



## sevnik0202

Guys

Finally my agent has sent an email to the CO with a lot of apology's and appreciations now looking ahead to next week and may be I too will have grant. Good luck to all my frnds here who are in the queue like me.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## fly2shashi

rs903 said:


> Thanks padmakarrao. My agent received our grant today. Really happy to share this news in this forum. Got lot of info from here. Thanks everybody. I am sure everybody here will receive their grant soon...it's only a matter of time. At last, patience pays off.


Wow, congrats buddy!


----------



## 189

Silver01 said:


> So happy to share that we received the grant today - direct grant - was very stressed and felt so good to receive the email today - it was a direct grant from Adelaide....  Timeline as follows EOI 10 July - Invite 14 July - Online visa 4 Aug - Meds and PCC sept 2014 - Direct Grant October 2014
> 
> They are so efficient! Thanks very much for the support here and wish you all the best, it will come very soon!!


Great news mate, congratulations.


----------



## malisajj

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Thanks. What is the average visa processing time for Pakistanis in 189 subclass?


12 to 18 months mainly due to external security checks


----------



## dextress

Deleted... Was already answered.


----------



## fly2shashi

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys
> 
> Finally my agent has sent an email to the CO with a lot of apology's and appreciations now looking ahead to next week and may be I too will have grant. Good luck to all my frnds here who are in the queue like me.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


That's great!


----------



## amar_gahir

Congrats Friends!!! Wish everybody a Direct Grant !!!


----------



## amar_gahir

Friends,

My individual documents are becoming more than 80. Whereas the limit is 60.

Can i combine all of documents related to my Single Employment in Single PDF? As we do in case of ACS

e.g. Experience, Offer, Relieving, Pay-Slips all in Single PDF

Has anybody done the same in past and it was accepted?


----------



## fly2shashi

amar_gahir said:


> Friends,
> 
> My individual documents are becoming more than 80. Whereas the limit is 60.
> 
> Can i combine all of documents related to my Single Employment in Single PDF? As we do in case of ACS
> 
> e.g. Experience, Offer, Relieving, Pay-Slips all in Single PDF
> 
> Has anybody done the same in past and it was accepted?


Yes, you can merge all the details of one employment into one PDF. That's how I have done.


----------



## padmakarrao

rs903 said:


> Thanks padmakarrao. My agent received our grant today. Really happy to share this news in this forum. Got lot of info from here. Thanks everybody. I am sure everybody here will receive their grant soon...it's only a matter of time. At last, patience pays off.


Congrats, best wishes for a bright future in Oz


----------



## amar_gahir

fly2shashi said:


> Yes, you can merge all the details of one employment into one PDF. That's how I have done.


Thanks fly2shashi.

BTW, where to upload the Passport Size PIC?


----------



## sevnik0202

amar_gahir said:


> Friends,
> 
> My individual documents are becoming more than 80. Whereas the limit is 60.
> 
> Can i combine all of documents related to my Single Employment in Single PDF? As we do in case of ACS
> 
> e.g. Experience, Offer, Relieving, Pay-Slips all in Single PDF
> 
> Has anybody done the same in past and it was accepted?


Yes you can.


----------



## dear2ujan

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats, best wishes for a bright future in Oz


Congrats. Have a wonderful career in Ausies. Also pray for us


----------



## dear2ujan

Hello friends

Is their any way to get CO allocation early in 189 visa? Around one week since lodgement of visa application. Still no reply. Any tip to expedite CO allocation


----------



## taz_mt

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Is their any way to get CO allocation early in 189 visa? Around one week since lodgement of visa application. Still no reply. Any tip to expedite CO allocation


I suggest you look through timelines of applicants on this forum to get an idea of average CO allocatioin times. one week after application is just too early bro. 

Also please update your timeline in your signature.


----------



## taz_mt

Silver01 said:


> So happy to share that we received the grant today - direct grant - was very stressed and felt so good to receive the email today - it was a direct grant from Adelaide....  Timeline as follows EOI 10 July - Invite 14 July - Online visa 4 Aug - Meds and PCC sept 2014 - Direct Grant October 2014
> 
> They are so efficient! Thanks very much for the support here and wish you all the best, it will come very soon!!


congrats, all the best


----------



## padmakarrao

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Hello friends
> 
> Is their any way to get CO allocation early in 189 visa? Around one week since lodgement of visa application. Still no reply. Any tip to expedite CO allocation


Nothing is in our control. You just have to apply and upload all docs, and then wait patiently. This process is all about testing our patience.


----------



## nitin mudaliar

padmakarrao said:


> Nothing is in our control. You just have to apply and upload all docs, and then wait patiently. This process is all about testing our patience.


Guys I am unable to see the 189 August Gang thread? How do I locate it


----------



## taz_mt

nitin mudaliar said:


> Guys I am unable to see the 189 August Gang thread? How do I locate it


it was deleted by mods, 

subscribe to this thread instead

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...914-new-189-visa-lodged-august-2014-gang.html


----------



## nitin mudaliar

imtiazmt said:


> it was deleted by mods,
> 
> subscribe to this thread instead
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/572914-new-189-visa-lodged-august-2014-gang.html


Hey thanks, got on board. Btw who are mods?


----------



## taz_mt

nitin mudaliar said:


> Hey thanks, got on board. Btw who are mods?


mods= moderators
, apparantely someone broke forum rules by posting some unwanted info, so the thread had to removed for cleanup


----------



## dear2ujan

padmakarrao said:


> Nothing is in our control. You just have to apply and upload all docs, and then wait patiently. This process is all about testing our patience.


Ok. So, this is the test of patience


----------



## sevnik0202

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Ok. So, this is the test of patience


Yes mate. They are testing my Patience for last 17 weeks mate and most of these weeks were messed up by my agent.


----------



## nitin mudaliar

imtiazmt said:


> mods= moderators
> , apparantely someone broke forum rules by posting some unwanted info, so the thread had to removed for cleanup


Great..


----------



## Vasu G

nitin mudaliar said:


> Great..



Don't worry mate !!

Moderator (_shel) is going to restore our Aug thread...


----------



## dear2ujan

sevnik0202 said:


> Yes mate. They are testing my Patience for last 17 weeks mate and most of these weeks were messed up by my agent.


Wish you best of luck


----------



## Silver01

Hi everyone , ive received my grant - direct grant subclass 189 eoi 10 july , invitation 14 july lodged 4 aug , submitted meds and pcc in sept - direct grant 10 oct - thanks for everything here and wish uou all the best , it will come soon !


----------



## Silver01

Hi everyone , ive received my grant - direct grant subclass 189 eoi 10 july , invitation 14 july lodged 4 aug , submitted meds and pcc in sept - direct grant 10 oct - thanks for everything here and wish uou all the best , it will come soon !


----------



## Silver01

Test


----------



## fly2shashi

amar_gahir said:


> Thanks fly2shashi.
> 
> BTW, where to upload the Passport Size PIC?


There is "Photograph" in type of document where you can upload passport size photo.

SS


----------



## BossLadyMo

I got CO allocated today. She requested for pcc and meds (Adelaide Team 7)


----------



## fly2shashi

Looking at the visa tracker (https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29), most of the August applicants are being assigned to Adelaide team.

I called DIBP yesterday to know if a CO is allocated and was told that the application is assigned to Adelaide team (didn't get the team no though). Hope a CO gets assigned soon and a speedy grant to everyone :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sevnik0202

fly2shashi said:


> There is "Photograph" in type of document where you can upload passport size photo.
> 
> SS


I never uploaded one


----------



## Haadka

Silver01 said:


> Hi everyone , ive received my grant - direct grant subclass 189 eoi 10 july , invitation 14 july lodged 4 aug , submitted meds and pcc in sept - direct grant 10 oct - thanks for everything here and wish uou all the best , it will come soon !


Congratulations silver, time to celebrate . It was a great week and i hope next week we get more grants. 

I want to ask you besides the recommendations letters have you uploaded anything else regarding your work experience?


----------



## JennyAus

Keep the fingers crossed for the good outcomes, everyone


----------



## amar_gahir

sevnik0202 said:


> I never uploaded one


But it's mentioned in Checklist!


----------



## netrav

regarding bank statements.. I read posts suggesting to highlight "SALARY" , is it ok if I unlock the pdf and make it a word document and highlight all the rows where "SALARY" credit is mentioned, and convert back to pdf, and upload it?? 
kindly suggest


----------



## taz_mt

netrav said:


> regarding bank statements.. I read posts suggesting to highlight "SALARY" , is it ok if I unlock the pdf and make it a word document and highlight all the rows where "SALARY" credit is mentioned, and convert back to pdf, and upload it??
> kindly suggest


you can highlight parts in pdf without converting it to word and then back to pdf.


----------



## TeamRanger

Finally submitted eVisa. Cheers to all those good souls for guiding me through.


----------



## ask2

Any updates today August gang ???

Fingers crossed !


----------



## radical

ask2 said:


> Any updates today August gang ???
> 
> Fingers crossed !


DIBP is always closed on weekends.


----------



## good_life

*help needed about singapore pcc*



evolla said:


> guys, pleased to inform you that my visa has been granted this morning!
> 
> i already updated the visa tracker, and somebody updated my grant date to Oct9.
> first contact by CO was yesterday and after resending the requested SG PCC which i actually uploaded a few weeks back.. i got the grant this morning!
> 
> keep the faith guys, i hope you get your speedy grants soon!


Hii evolla ,
many congratulation on your visa , I am also an august applicant and I stayed in Singapore 10 years before , so they might ask me for a pcc , but I found that you need a case officer"s email in order for Singapore to process the PCC if you are not a PR or Citizen .... could you kindly guide me if I can apply for it before hand ...help will be much appreciated


----------



## good_life

*help needed for singapore pcc*



189 said:


> Dude ..
> 
> What bigger evidence you want than mine? - a living example
> 
> I have taken my COC few weeks ago.
> Don't go by "think or thought". I have got it for me as well as my dependent and one more person has got it just a week or 2 after i have applied mine.


hii 189
just read your post , I am also a august applicant and though I was in Singapore 10 years before but they just might ask me the pcc , could you kindly pm me the procedure involved I am in india , can we courier the documents across to them , I have the appeal form and fingr=reprints done already , I was just waiting for case officer , but if can be done earlier then whats the harm ......
help would be much appreciated ...thanks


----------



## try_my_luck4Oz

Hi amar09, 189, imtiazmt, Bossladymo, VasuG, KingCantona, Rishikesh, Haadka, Rahulkap1 and all,
Thank you so much. 
I sincerely hope you all receive speedy grants ... 


189/60 Points/SoftwareEngineer/Invitation:June24/VISA LODGED : Aug-2/All docs front loaded/PCC & Medicals done in Mid Sept/DIRECT GRANT: Oct-9 (adelaide.gsm.team4)


----------



## amit27

Guys happy to share that we got the pr 189 visa today.. I guess they r working today as well... They have started with the August gang now... Good news is around the corner for all ... Good luck to all of u

Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


----------



## amit27

amit27 said:


> Guys happy to share that we got the pr 189 visa today.. I guess they r working today as well... They have started with the August gang now... Good news is around the corner for all ... Good luck to all of u
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


The grant letters r for my wife amar09 and kid , obviously including me 

Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


----------



## kimh

amit27 said:


> Guys happy to share that we got the pr 189 visa today.. I guess they r working today as well... They have started with the August gang now... Good news is around the corner for all ... Good luck to all of u
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


Congratulations


----------



## radical

amit27 said:


> Guys happy to share that we got the pr 189 visa today.. I guess they r working today as well... They have started with the August gang now... Good news is around the corner for all ... Good luck to all of u
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


Thats really good to know that you've received your grant and also that the're working overtime. Congratulations buddy!!


----------



## taz_mt

amit27 said:


> The grant letters r for my wife amar09 and kid , obviously including me
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


perfect. congrats, all the best


----------



## expat.ict

Hi Guys,

I am submitting an EOI and I am confused with this question "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test"

All my education qualification and work experience is from outside Australia, never been to Australia before.

So, what should I select Yes or No? is this question relevant to the points I will claim for my degree qualification outside from australia?

Secondly, I have 60 points without SS, so is it better I just apply for 189 Visa??


Regards,


----------



## Vasu G

expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am submitting an EOI and I am confused with this question "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test"
> 
> All my education qualification and work experience is from outside Australia, never been to Australia before.
> 
> So, what should I select Yes or No? is this question relevant to the points I will claim for my degree qualification outside from australia?
> 
> Secondly, I have 60 points without SS, so is it better I just apply for 189 Visa??
> 
> 
> Regards,



You should select "NO" to that question.

Yes, if you have 60 points it is always better to go with 189. What is your occupation code ?


----------



## radical

expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am submitting an EOI and I am confused with this question "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test"
> 
> All my education qualification and work experience is from outside Australia, never been to Australia before.
> 
> So, what should I select Yes or No? is this question relevant to the points I will claim for my degree qualification outside from australia?
> 
> Secondly, I have 60 points without SS, so is it better I just apply for 189 Visa??
> 
> 
> Regards,


1. If you haven't studied in Aus for 2 or more years then that doesnt apply to you. So, select "No"

2. 189 is always better than 190. 189 comes with no strings attached. Go for 189 anyday.


----------



## expat.ict

Thanks alot!!

263111


----------



## expat.ict

radical said:


> 1. If you haven't studied in Aus for 2 or more years then that doesnt apply to you. So, select "No"
> 
> 2. 189 is always better than 190. 189 comes with no strings attached. Go for 189 anyday.



Thanks!!


----------



## SKPSG

*Clarification on ACS skill reference*

Hi 
I am preparing the documents for ACS skill verification. Have the following doubts. It will be great if someone can clarify. Thanks a lot in advance:


I have worked for 8.5 years (5 years in India and 3.5 years in Singapore) in my current organization. Is it good idea to submit a single skill reference letter for the entire 8 years or break it in to two? Logically it may not sound correct to give one manager for long duration and different locations.
My employer is not ready to give skill reference letter (roles and responsibilities). So i will get it from my manager. Is it required to get it done on a stamp paper? 
What is the meaning of notarized skill reference? Is it like notary attestation stating true copy? I guess we are required to scan and upload the original copy so no need to attest true copy. I have seen the format but I am not clear on what should I ask the notary officer?

Another query not related to ACS: I am about to leave Singapore in next couple of months. is there anything that I will need from Singapore authorities during the processing of 189. If yes then I would like to get it done now if possible.

With Regards.


----------



## expat.ict

Vasu G said:


> You should select "NO" to that question.
> 
> Yes, if you have 60 points it is always better to go with 189. What is your occupation code ?


Could you be kind enough to reply to this question also,

What country should i select in "Usual country of residence"? the country of my passport is Pakistan, but I am working in some other country as an expat with employment Pass and its been few months already, so, can i select that country as my country of residence?? or it should be Pakistan?


----------



## Vasu G

expat.ict said:


> Could you be kind enough to reply to this question also,
> 
> What country should i select in "Usual country of residence"? the country of my passport is Pakistan, but I am working in some other country as an expat with employment Pass and its been few months already, so, can i select that country as my country of residence?? or it should be Pakistan?



I think you should select Pakistan, as I haven't traveled to any other country I am not quite sure on this, sry..... :confused2:


----------



## radical

expat.ict said:


> Could you be kind enough to reply to this question also,
> 
> What country should i select in "Usual country of residence"? the country of my passport is Pakistan, but I am working in some other country as an expat with employment Pass and its been few months already, so, can i select that country as my country of residence?? or it should be Pakistan?


Your usual country of residence is the country you are country living in currently.


----------



## expat.ict

Hi,

I have another question as I was completing the EOI Wizard, its related to work experience.

I had 5+ years of experience in four companies when I send my assessment application and as per expected they deducted 2 years of experience and only included the experience after 2009 until 2013. So, I had 2 employment before 2009 and after my assessment I joined another company for which I dont have assessment.

So, in work experience details should I put all the employment history regardless of the assessment letter details?? or only mention the one they found as relevant? in assessment letter they have mentioned all 4 companies history as I provided but only equate 2 years of third and 1 year of fourth employment to my occupation code.


----------



## Annsiya

Hey Guys,
I am onshore applicant of 190 visa .Applied on 12 th sep 2014.Front loaded all docs including pcc,AFP which I have taken for my visitor visa.Do I need to do it futher until CO asked.?
Cheers
Annsiya


----------



## 189

Annsiya said:


> Hey Guys,
> I am onshore applicant of 190 visa .Applied on 12 th sep 2014.Front loaded all docs including pcc,AFP which I have taken for my visitor visa.Do I need to do it futher until CO asked.?
> Cheers
> Annsiya


Yep
Fold your legs, sit back and relax 

nothing else is needed, wait for CO or direct grant we are in same boat.


----------



## amar09

amit27 said:


> The grant letters r for my wife amar09 and kid , obviously including me
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


Hello friends. Thanks for the wishes!!
All the good wishes to everyone who is waiting for grant. 
Good news will soon there for all. Will keep u all updated on our further steps. 

Regards
Arpitha.


----------



## 189

good_life said:


> hii 189
> just read your post , I am also a august applicant and though I was in Singapore 10 years before but they just might ask me the pcc , could you kindly pm me the procedure involved I am in india , can we courier the documents across to them , I have the appeal form and fingr=reprints done already , I was just waiting for case officer , but if can be done earlier then whats the harm ......
> help would be much appreciated ...thanks



All info are mention in links below for overseas applicant requesting Singapore COC.
Well mate, DIBP need police clearance for last 10 years if one stayed in a country for 1 or more years.


Certificate of Clearance

http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm


----------



## 189

expat.ict said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have another question as I was completing the EOI Wizard, its related to work experience.
> 
> I had 5+ years of experience in four companies when I send my assessment application and as per expected they deducted 2 years of experience and only included the experience after 2009 until 2013. So, I had 2 employment before 2009 and after my assessment I joined another company for which I dont have assessment.
> 
> So, in work experience details should I put all the employment history regardless of the assessment letter details?? or only mention the one they found as relevant? in assessment letter they have mentioned all 4 companies history as I provided but only equate 2 years of third and 1 year of fourth employment to my occupation code.


put all company experience and there is an option "is it relevant.." select No where you have not been accessed.


----------



## Annsiya

Hi All,
Is there any need for doing medicals and Pcc for non migrating dependent?
Thanks
Annsiya


----------



## fly2shashi

netrav said:


> regarding bank statements.. I read posts suggesting to highlight "SALARY" , is it ok if I unlock the pdf and make it a word document and highlight all the rows where "SALARY" credit is mentioned, and convert back to pdf, and upload it??
> kindly suggest


I know what you mean with the locked PDF's. No need to convert them in word, rather download foxit reader, it allows to open and print the locked pdf's. From there you can mark and then print them back in pdf.

SS


----------



## netrav

fly2shashi said:


> I know what you mean with the locked PDF's. No need to convert them in word, rather download foxit reader, it allows to open and print the locked pdf's. From there you can mark and then print them back in pdf.
> 
> SS


Thanks a lot for the info
Im clueless as to how to highlight the "salary credited" in a PDF
As PDF will not allow us to edit anything


----------



## fly2shashi

netrav said:


> Thanks a lot for the info
> Im clueless as to how to highlight the "salary credited" in a PDF
> As PDF will not allow us to edit anything


You can't do that unless you have a PDF editor. What you can do in the meantime is open the PDF using Foxit reader, print it back as PDF, highlight using a marker and scanning it back in color again. 

By the way, I didn't upload any bank statements at all. The things I included were salary slips and Form-16's.

SS


----------



## thearc

fly2shashi said:


> You can't do that unless you have a PDF editor. What you can do in the meantime is open the PDF using Foxit reader, print it back as PDF, highlight using a marker and scanning it back in color again.
> 
> By the way, I didn't upload any bank statements at all. The things I included were salary slips and Form-16's.
> 
> SS



Guys, got my grant today 
Just a few ques -
1. Got an attachment in mail, is that all I need to save?? What after this? Do I need to apply somewhere or get some stamping done or something?
2. I had a dependent as well in application, does the secondary applicant have to fly with me on first trip or can come later whenever feasible (before the initial entry date)?

Please share
Thanks in advance


----------



## fly2shashi

Hi All,

Finally the wait is over. Have received our grants today morning (they work on Saturdays too!).

Technically, I have not received any communication as such cause it would have been gone to my agent (who doesn't work on Saturdays unlike DIBP). However, when I checked my immi account where I have imported my application (my agent doesn't know about it), I could see last updated date as 11/10/2014 and the status as Finalised. And inside, the status has changed from processing to Granted for all three of us though, I am not able to download the grant letters.

When I click on the "View Grant Letter" it takes me to Correspondence page where there is nothing. Is this normal? 

Thanks to this forum and to all members for their valued responses. Wish all a speedy grants.

SS


----------



## dear2ujan

fly2shashi said:


> You can't do that unless you have a PDF editor. What you can do in the meantime is open the PDF using Foxit reader, print it back as PDF, highlight using a marker and scanning it back in color again.
> 
> By the way, I didn't upload any bank statements at all. The things I included were salary slips and Form-16's.
> 
> SS


Hello

What is form 16? I have applied in 189 and waiting for CO allocation. If form 16 is necessary, then i may upload this before CO nomination. Also share the link to upload form 16


----------



## Vasu G

thearc said:


> Guys, got my grant today
> Just a few ques -
> 1. Got an attachment in mail, is that all I need to save?? What after this? Do I need to apply somewhere or get some stamping done or something?
> 2. I had a dependent as well in application, does the secondary applicant have to fly with me on first trip or can come later whenever feasible (before the initial entry date)?
> 
> Please share
> Thanks in advance



1. Don't know about the grant letter, bcz I am waiting for mine  , but certainly you don't need stamping for Aus.
2. Yes. dependents can go anytime before the initial entry date.


----------



## anish13

Hello,

Form 16 is a certificate or a document that is issued to salaried personnel in India by their respective employers. The certificate carries necessary details that assist in the process of filing Tax Returns with the Income Tax Department of India.

It is mainly in India. In pakistan i am sure you will have a similiar form with a different name.

Thanks
Anish



mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Hello
> 
> What is form 16? I have applied in 189 and waiting for CO allocation. If form 16 is necessary, then i may upload this before CO nomination. Also share the link to upload form 16


----------



## netrav

Is there any October14 VisaLodge applicants thread??
BTW just created my new signature


----------



## sumaya

thearc said:


> Guys, got my grant today
> Just a few ques -
> 1. Got an attachment in mail, is that all I need to save?? What after this? Do I need to apply somewhere or get some stamping done or something?
> 2. I had a dependent as well in application, does the secondary applicant have to fly with me on first trip or can come later whenever feasible (before the initial entry date)?
> 
> Please share
> Thanks in advance


Congratulations!!!
1. I think you need to verify the visa from VEVO and have the attachment printed for further references.
2. You can fly without your dependent for the initial entry unless stated otherwise in your grant letter.


----------



## sumaya

fly2shashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over. Have received our grants today morning (they work on Saturdays too!).
> 
> Technically, I have not received any communication as such cause it would have been gone to my agent (who doesn't work on Saturdays unlike DIBP). However, when I checked my immi account where I have imported my application (my agent doesn't know about it), I could see last updated date as 11/10/2014 and the status as Finalised. And inside, the status has changed from processing to Granted for all three of us though, I am not able to download the grant letters.
> 
> When I click on the "View Grant Letter" it takes me to Correspondence page where there is nothing. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks to this forum and to all members for their valued responses. Wish all a speedy grants.
> 
> SS


Congratulations! But please verify with your agent for confirmation as you are gonna need the grant letters. Anyways Congratulations again!!


----------



## fly2shashi

sumaya said:


> Congratulations! But please verify with your agent for confirmation as you are gonna need the grant letters. Anyways Congratulations again!!


Thanks Sumaya! Will do as suggested.

SS


----------



## fly2shashi

anish13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Form 16 is a certificate or a document that is issued to salaried personnel in India by their respective employers. The certificate carries necessary details that assist in the process of filing Tax Returns with the Income Tax Department of India.
> 
> It is mainly in India. In pakistan i am sure you will have a similiar form with a different name.
> 
> Thanks
> Anish


Exactly, and very well explanation Anish!


----------



## sevnik0202

fly2shashi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over. Have received our grants today morning (they work on Saturdays too!).
> 
> Technically, I have not received any communication as such cause it would have been gone to my agent (who doesn't work on Saturdays unlike DIBP). However, when I checked my immi account where I have imported my application (my agent doesn't know about it), I could see last updated date as 11/10/2014 and the status as Finalised. And inside, the status has changed from processing to Granted for all three of us though, I am not able to download the grant letters.
> 
> When I click on the "View Grant Letter" it takes me to Correspondence page where there is nothing. Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks to this forum and to all members for their valued responses. Wish all a speedy grants.
> 
> SS


Congrats mate enjoy the moment. Its grt to know ppl getting grants on saturday too.


----------



## sevnik0202

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Hello
> 
> What is form 16? I have applied in 189 and waiting for CO allocation. If form 16 is necessary, then i may upload this before CO nomination. Also share the link to upload form 16


Its income tax document issued to employees every year in india


----------



## fly2shashi

sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats mate enjoy the moment. Its grt to know ppl getting grants on saturday too.


Thanks Sevnik!


----------



## Sathesh

*CO allocated*

Guys, congrats for whoever got the grant, even i guess they r working today, i received a letter from CO requesting for my PCC from USA im still waiting on my FBI reports since 2nd Aug 2014, when i applied it was 4 weeks processing time which is now 12 weeks due to some technical upgrade with their systems, so hoping to get this done soon....


----------



## netrav

hearty congratulations Shashi for your Grant
Is Form16 Mandatory for all the years of employment??
we have to submit those in Financial Documents, Balance Sheets??
Im unable to find some of the Form16s prior to 2008


----------



## fly2shashi

netrav said:


> Is there any October14 VisaLodge applicants thread??
> BTW just created my new signature


Netrav, you can follow this tracker where everyone has updated their timelines. This will give you an approximate timelines as well.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29

SS


----------



## fly2shashi

netrav said:


> hearty congratulations Shashi for your Grant
> Is Form16 Mandatory for all the years of employment??
> we have to submit those in Financial Documents, Balance Sheets??
> Im unable to find some of the Form16s prior to 2008


Thanks, Form 16's are not mandatory. If you have you, attach them or bank statements along with salary slips would suffice.

My agent had the form-16's uploaded in "Work Experience - Overseas, evidence of".

SS


----------



## dear2ujan

fly2shashi said:


> Exactly, and very well explanation Anish!


Congratulation. Wish you best of luck in Aus


----------



## dear2ujan

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Congratulation. Wish you best of luck in Aus


I am filling 1221 for uploading in eVisa document attachment before CO allocation. Is it necessary for primary applicant only or all applicant over 18 years of age? Can i upload this before CO allocation or wait till CO ask for this? Need your expert advice


----------



## netrav

fly2shashi said:


> Netrav, you can follow this tracker where everyone has updated their timelines. This will give you an approximate timelines as well.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29
> 
> SS


Thanks Shashi
Please keep in touch I will PM you


----------



## XINGSINGH

18, mohit, vasug, kimh all the seniors. please hlp me. I'm planning to go for acs for 261313 code as was rejected by vic under 261314. please help me to proceed. please guide. it's humble request. Pls help me to realise my dreams........


----------



## fly2shashi

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> I am filling 1221 for uploading in eVisa document attachment before CO allocation. Is it necessary for primary applicant only or all applicant over 18 years of age? Can i upload this before CO allocation or wait till CO ask for this? Need your expert advice


Form 1221 is mandatory for all aged over 18's. My personal experience and an expert advise from my agent (MARA from Melbourne, an Aussie), have everything front loaded so that CO does not have to come back asking anything. 

You will loose few days in communication that's all. CO requests something, you send the requested and CO sees them based on his workload and priorities etc..

SS


----------



## fly2shashi

netrav said:


> Thanks Shashi
> Please keep in touch I will PM you


Sure!


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am submitting an EOI and I am confused with this question "Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test"
> 
> All my education qualification and work experience is from outside Australia, never been to Australia before.
> 
> So, what should I select Yes or No? is this question relevant to the points I will claim for my degree qualification outside from australia?
> 
> Secondly, I have 60 points without SS, so is it better I just apply for 189 Visa??
> 
> 
> Regards,



As Pakistan is included in the high risk country list (as like Bangladesh and many other countries), if you want a quick grant it's always better to apply for 190 than 189. Because high risk 189ers have to go through external security checks which will cost a minimum 0f 12 to 18 months, but in case of 190, usually you won't have to go through security checks which means you get your grant within normal 190 processing time (which is usually 3 months). 

So, it's up to you whether you want a quick grant/slow grant and take your decision accordingly.

Yes of course with 190 visa you will be restricted to one particular state to move around and find jobs, on the other hand 189 does not come up with these restrictions.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> As Pakistan is included in the high risk country list (as like Bangladesh and many other countries), if you want a quick grant it's always better to apply for 190 than 189. Because high risk 189ers have to go through external security checks which will cost a minimum 0f 12 to 18 months, but in case of 190, usually you won't have to go through security checks which means you get your grant within normal 190 processing time (which is usually 3 months).
> 
> So, it's up to you whether you want a quick grant/slow grant and take your decision accordingly.
> 
> Yes of course with 190 visa you will be restricted to one particular state to move around and find jobs, on the other hand 189 does not come up with these restrictions.


190 is subjected to sec checks as well, however they are prioritized. Australian government is not stupid to have a second visa option as a backdoor to avoid checks !


----------



## 189

XINGSINGH said:


> 18, mohit, vasug, kimh all the seniors. please hlp me. I'm planning to go for acs for 261313 code as was rejected by vic under 261314. please help me to proceed. please guide. it's humble request. Pls help me to realise my dreams........


Your points break down?


----------



## mithu93ku

TheExpatriate said:


> 190 is subjected to sec checks as well, however they are prioritized. Australian government is not stupid to have a second visa option as a backdoor to avoid checks !


At least 190 is free from external security (ASIO / IGIS) checks for these countries . In this regards, *ILoveMyBangladesH* is correct to some extent.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Age 30
edu 15
ielts 10
work exp 5


----------



## TheExpatriate

mithu93ku said:


> At least 190 is free from external security (ASIO / IGIS) checks for these countries . In this regards, *ILoveMyBangladesH* is correct to some extent.


No they are not ...... they also go through the checks, but they are prioritized .....


----------



## jhp

*CO Request*

Hi Friends,

I applied for Visa 190, today I have been assigned CO Team 33 Brisbane. I also got an email requesting health examinations for all applicants, does this mean, it is the last stage of processing and that CO has checked all other documents ?

Thanks


----------



## fly2shashi

jhp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied for Visa 190, today I have been assigned CO Team 33 Brisbane. I also got an email requesting health examinations for all applicants, does this mean, it is the last stage of processing and that CO has checked all other documents ?
> 
> Thanks


May be, may not be. He might have seen health pending and requested for the same without seeing other documents. Since CO is allocated, it shouldn't take long time for finalised application.

SS


----------



## 189

XINGSINGH said:


> Age 30
> edu 15
> ielts 10
> work exp 5


Just apply for 189. Why do you need to go for SS?


----------



## mithu93ku

TheExpatriate said:


> No they are not ...... they also go through the checks, but they are prioritized .....


You do not know that 190 applicants of these countries are not referred to ASIO . ASIO's case are in long que . So, ASIO is not giving priority to any applicants. Study more about these external security checks.


----------



## jhp

Thanks mate


----------



## jhp

fly2shashi said:


> May be, may not be. He might have seen health pending and requested for the same without seeing other documents. Since CO is allocated, it shouldn't take long time for finalised application.
> 
> SS


Congratulations from the grant!


----------



## XINGSINGH

As guided by agent they only want their money and to hell with client. I did research myself and then asked them to look into this option. I advise everyone who read this forum to read post and apply don't Waste money on agents.

pls help me in designing reference letters pls provide some.

specially need to speak with kimh his case is like mine.

pls help seniors pls
its folded hand request. Pls pls pls


----------



## Adelaide_Bound

lane:Hi..I have received my PR Grant for South Australia on the 9th of October.I plan to move there in March 2015.I would really like to hear from people moving to Adelaide


----------



## cancerianlrules

Annsiya said:


> Hi All,
> Is there any need for doing medicals and Pcc for non migrating dependent?
> Thanks
> Annsiya


Hi there

Yes, all non migrating dependents are required to do the medicals.

Please refer
Health examinations

Quote:
_Important: The above health examinations will also need to be completed by any non-migrating dependents, that is any members of your family unit who do not intend to migrate and are not included in your visa application, in case they decide to migrate in the future._


----------



## MaxTheWolf

So finally I am here in Australia!! :yo:

Cheers!

Max


----------



## JennyAus

Sathesh said:


> Guys, congrats for whoever got the grant, even i guess they r working today, i received a letter from CO requesting for my PCC from USA im still waiting on my FBI reports since 2nd Aug 2014, when i applied it was 4 weeks processing time which is now 12 weeks due to some technical upgrade with their systems, so hoping to get this done soon....


Unbelievable they were working on Saturday. Maybe half of the day!.

Hope you receive your PCC asap to get the grant soon.


----------



## mithu93ku

MaxTheWolf said:


> So finally I am here in Australia!! :yo:
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Max


Geat!
Keep writing here *MaxTheWolf*!


----------



## amit27

Yes... Probably they want to clear the backlogs

Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


----------



## JennyAus

amit27 said:


> Guys happy to share that we got the pr 189 visa today.. I guess they r working today as well... They have started with the August gang now... Good news is around the corner for all ... Good luck to all of u
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


Could you please upload your info on visa tracker for reference?? Thanks


----------



## 189

XINGSINGH said:


> As guided by agent they only want their money and to hell with client. I did research myself and then asked them to look into this option. I advise everyone who read this forum to read post and apply don't Waste money on agents.
> 
> pls help me in designing reference letters pls provide some.
> 
> specially need to speak with kimh his case is like mine.
> 
> pls help seniors pls
> its folded hand request. Pls pls pls


Mate

First of all don't panic. Take it easy. Agents may not guide u well.

You can create new EOI with same info but 189 code and submit. You have 60 points total that means wi th in next 2-4 rounds you should get an invite

Do it yourself it's easy and this great community is there to help


----------



## JennyAus

amit27 said:


> Yes... Probably they want to clear the backlogs
> 
> Sent from my LG-E975 using Expat Forum


Yeah, even for those who applied visa 190 in August, they got grant today (11/10) as well. Interesting!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ya u r rite 189. I want to take reign in my own hands. Can u pls share reference letters.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Summers are almost at the start at the moment. When I landed on 8th Oct it was 17 degrees Celsius. Sydney is cool at then moment. Go for NAB for a bank account (include iSaver a/c with Classic a/c). Biggest reason: there is no average monthly/daily balance requirement FOR LIFETIME! It is a zero balance a/c. For others banks it is zero balance only for first twelve months. Later you either deposit at least $2000 in your account or pay $ 4-5 monthly.

Bought a mobile number one day and then got it ported to another network next day within three hours! In India it takes about 10 days.

Believe me guys in some aspects (may be trivial) India is more advanced as compared to Australia. Example, many movies, technologies, etc. are launched in India about a month or two in advance of their launch in Australia!! But it is neat and clean, quiet, better food, overall a better quality of life here. You'll like many many things Oz has on offer. 

Australia had a GDP of about $ 850 billion, India has a GDP of about $ 4.5 trillion!!


----------



## maq_qatar

MaxTheWolf said:


> Summers are almost at the start at the moment. When I landed on 8th Oct it was 17 degrees Celsius. Sydney is cool at then moment. Go for NAB for a bank account (include iSaver a/c with Classic a/c). Biggest reason: there is no average monthly/daily balance requirement FOR LIFETIME! It is a zero balance a/c. For others banks it is zero balance only for first twelve months. Later you either deposit at least $2000 in your account or pay $ 4-5 monthly.
> 
> Bought a mobile number one day and then got it ported to another network next day within three hours! In India it takes about 10 days.
> 
> Believe me guys in some aspects (may be trivial) India is more advanced as compared to Australia. Example, many movies, technologies, etc. are launched in India about a month or two in advance of their launch in Australia!! But it is neat and clean, quiet, better food, overall a better quality of life here. You'll like many many things Oz has on offer.
> 
> Australia had a GDP of about $ 850 billion, India has a GDP of about $ 4.5 trillion!!


Hi max,

Good to here that and thanks for sharing your exp. How do you arrange your initial accommodation? 

Keep us posted buddy.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf

maq_qatar said:


> Hi max,
> 
> Good to here that and thanks for sharing your exp. How do you arrange your initial accommodation?
> 
> Keep us posted buddy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hi maq_qatar

I am living with my school friend's family at the moment.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

If anyone has any questions just let me know.


----------



## maq_qatar

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi maq_qatar
> 
> I am living with my school friend's family at the moment.


Ok..how about opening an account in commonwealth bank while on onshore?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf

maq_qatar said:


> Ok..how about opening an account in commonwealth bank while on onshore?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Commonwealth is also good. It is one of the big 4 banks here. The others are ANZ, Westpac and NAB. All other banks' services are costlier as compared to NAB.

While onshore make it a point to open the account within 3 weeks of your first arrival date as a Permanent Resident. 

The no. of ATM's is very small here. You'll not see any ATM's on roads or lanes or in residential places or even in market areas! The only ATM's I have seen here are in malls. And guess what is the name of the suburb I am living in?

It is called Bankstown.


----------



## 189

MaxTheWolf said:


> If anyone has any questions just let me know.


Happy for you mate. Hope to see you sometime in OZ


----------



## fly2shashi

MaxTheWolf said:


> Commonwealth is also good. It is one of the big 4 banks here. The others are ANZ, Westpac and NAB. All other banks' services are costlier as compared to NAB.
> 
> While onshore make it a point to open the account within 3 weeks of your first arrival date as a Permanent Resident.
> 
> The no. of ATM's is very small here. You'll not see any ATM's on roads or lanes or in residential places or even in market areas! The only ATM's I have seen here are in malls. And guess what is the name of the suburb I am living in?
> 
> It is called Bankstown.


True with not many ATM's though, the facility of cash out at most of the stores without any fees serves the purpose of ATM's 

In my experience, I felt banking with CBA quite superior compared to the others. Good interest rates on savings was UBank (subsidiary of NAB), not sure if it's still the same though.

SS


----------



## krish82

MaxTheWolf said:


> If anyone has any questions just let me know.


Hi max, 
How about job openings...is it easy to get a casual job???


----------



## dear2ujan

fly2shashi said:


> Form 1221 is mandatory for all aged over 18's. My personal experience and an expert advise from my agent (MARA from Melbourne, an Aussie), have everything front loaded so that CO does not have to come back asking anything.
> 
> You will loose few days in communication that's all. CO requests something, you send the requested and CO sees them based on his workload and priorities etc..
> 
> SS


Thanks. Ok. I am uploading form 1221. Can I upload more than 60 files in 189 eVisa application as I already uploaded 60 files?


----------



## good_life

*Singapore pcc help needed*



189 said:


> Yep
> Fold your legs, sit back and relax
> 
> nothing else is needed, wait for CO or direct grant we are in same boat.


 Hii 189 I am also aan august applicant , I just wanted your help regarding Singapore pcc , I am not a pr/citizen of Singapore but stayed there 10 years back , I saw your post where it said that you can get your pcc without case officer allocation , could you kindly pm me the process...
thanks


----------



## fly2shashi

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Thanks. Ok. I am uploading form 1221. Can I upload more than 60 files in 189 eVisa application as I already uploaded 60 files?


That I am not sure of since my agent did it for me however, you can merge the pdf's. But you can't do anything with already uploaded ones I suppose. May be other members can help you here.


----------



## thearc

sumaya said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 1. I think you need to verify the visa from VEVO and have the attachment printed for further references.
> 2. You can fly without your dependent for the initial entry unless stated otherwise in your grant letter.


Thanks for the reply guys (Vasu and Sumaya)
ATB for your grants


----------



## maq_qatar

MaxTheWolf said:


> Commonwealth is also good. It is one of the big 4 banks here. The others are ANZ, Westpac and NAB. All other banks' services are costlier as compared to NAB.
> 
> While onshore make it a point to open the account within 3 weeks of your first arrival date as a Permanent Resident.
> 
> The no. of ATM's is very small here. You'll not see any ATM's on roads or lanes or in residential places or even in market areas! The only ATM's I have seen here are in malls. And guess what is the name of the suburb I am living in?
> 
> It is called Bankstown.


Bankstown ha ha ha...Thanks for your input.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

fly2shashi said:


> That I am not sure of since my agent did it for me however, you can merge the pdf's. But you can't do anything with already uploaded ones I suppose. May be other members can help you here.


You are correct..once docs uploaded nothing can be done. If any docs uploaded by mistake or more docs need to upload, you can inform or send by email to your co.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## radical

fly2shashi said:


> True with not many ATM's though, the facility of cash out at most of the stores without any fees serves the purpose of ATM's
> 
> In my experience, I felt banking with CBA quite superior compared to the others. Good interest rates on savings was UBank (subsidiary of NAB), not sure if it's still the same though.
> 
> SS


Welcome to Sydney Max. About the ATMs here you won't find any in residential areas but there will be a few at the respective shopping complexes. It basically depends on how big and popular is the shopping complex is. Also, 80% of them have eftpos service so you seldom require cash.

Also, I suggest you to get get your Aus drivers licence best for identify. I think you can ride/drive on in Indian D/L for the first year and then it is mandatory to get a Aus D/L. You can get a direct permanent D/L if you have overseas full D/L. Either way you have to give a driving test.

Good Luck bro.


----------



## TheExpatriate

radical said:


> Welcome to Sydney Max. About the ATMs here you won't find any in residential areas but there will be a few at the respective shopping complexes. It basically depends on how big and popular is the shopping complex is. Also, 80% of them have eftpos service so you seldom require cash.
> 
> Also, I suggest you to get get your Aus drivers licence best for identify. I think you can ride/drive on in Indian D/L for the first year and then it is mandatory to get a Aus D/L. You can get a direct permanent D/L if you have overseas full D/L. Either way you have to give a driving test.
> 
> Good Luck bro.


3 Months only in NSW not 1 year.


----------



## radical

TheExpatriate said:


> 3 Months only in NSW not 1 year.


Oh ok. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## kimh

XINGSINGH said:


> Ya u r rite 189. I want to take reign in my own hands. Can u pls share reference letters.


Hi,

I really do wanna help but i am bound by a contract with my agent and really cant share my ref letter. But I can try my best to help you draft yours.

I had automation exp and therefore was able to get a +ve ACS for 261313.

Do u have automation exp? If no, then i would suggest not to fake it.

Regards
Kimh


----------



## mon450

Are the 457 medicals considered for VISA 189 if happened in past 1 year? Or new medicals are requested?


----------



## fly2shashi

mon450 said:


> Are the 457 medicals considered for VISA 189 if happened in past 1 year? Or new medicals are requested?


No, you would need new medicals.

SS


----------



## TheExpatriate

mon450 said:


> Are the 457 medicals considered for VISA 189 if happened in past 1 year? Or new medicals are requested?


Medicals that are less than 1 year old *CAN *be reused at the *discretion *of your CO.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

189 said:


> Happy for you mate. Hope to see you sometime in OZ


Thanks mate.

I am totally homesick at the moment. My layover was in Singapore. I desperately wanted to return home from there and leave the Australian prospects, but be as it may, I am in Australia now.


----------



## TheExpatriate

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I am totally homesick at the moment. My layover was in Singapore. I desperately wanted to return home from there and leave the Australian prospects, but be as it may, I am in Australia now.


is this your first time as an expat?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

krish82 said:


> Hi max,
> How about job openings...is it easy to get a casual job???


Hi krish82

I won't say it is easy but on the other hand it is not extremely difficult either. Festive season is approaching and there is a big requirement of casual workers in super markets, malls etc. at least until New Year.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

TheExpatriate said:


> is this your first time as an expat?


I had been to Vietnam for about 3 months on a business trip. Since I had a job already when I reached there and the knowledge that I'll be going back in 3 months did not make as homesick then as I am right now.


----------



## TheExpatriate

MaxTheWolf said:


> I had been to Vietnam for about 3 months on a business trip. Since I had a job already when I reached there and the knowledge that I'll be going back in 3 months did not make as homesick then as I am right now.


Yeah so this is the first time to move overseas.

I went through this on my first time. Was so emotional. Calls back home would make me sob. Seeing an EgyptAir plane take off (the airport was nearby) would make me cry. I always contemplated about taking the first flight home at all costs.

You will ride it out. It's natural. Now after being an expat for almost 3 years, I am fine with it.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

radical said:


> Welcome to Sydney Max. About the ATMs here you won't find any in residential areas but there will be a few at the respective shopping complexes. It basically depends on how big and popular is the shopping complex is. Also, 80% of them have eftpos service so you seldom require cash.
> 
> Also, I suggest you to get get your Aus drivers licence best for identify. I think you can ride/drive on in Indian D/L for the first year and then it is mandatory to get a Aus D/L. You can get a direct permanent D/L if you have overseas full D/L. Either way you have to give a driving test.
> 
> Good Luck bro.


Thanks bro! You are in Melbourne?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks bro! You are in Melbourne?


Also, good luck for your grant. you'll get it smooth and soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

TheExpatriate said:


> Yeah so this is the first time to move overseas.
> 
> I went through this on my first time. Was so emotional. Calls back home would make me sob. Seeing an EgyptAir plane take off (the airport was nearby) would make me cry. I always contemplated about taking the first flight home at all costs.
> 
> You will ride it out. It's natural. Now after being an expat for almost 3 years, I am fine with it.


Thanks for your words buddy. You have just described my current situation. While I was coming out of Sydney airport I was looking at the departure schedule, trying to find at what time a direct flight to New Delhi leaves.

Sydney airport is not even 1/2 the size of Delhi airport. Toilets are dirty. My first thought was 'Are there 2 Sydney's in the world?, and did I book a wrong destination flight'.


----------



## TheExpatriate

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks for your words buddy. You have just described my current situation. While I was coming out of Sydney airport I was looking at the departure schedule, trying to find at what time a direct flight to New Delhi leaves.
> 
> Sydney airport is not even 1/2 the size of Delhi airport. Toilets are dirty. My first thought was 'Are there 2 Sydney's in the world?, and did I book a wrong destination flight'.


I definitely know how bad home sickness is, especially when it's the first time and you do not know when you'll go back. Just hang in there, fight the temptation to buy a ticket online or offline. I know how it feels ...... I remember on my first night seeing the National Bank of Egypt TV ad singing a national song urging expats to help Egypt by remitting money back home and I was literally crying my eyes out ...... Now in hindsight it's quite a delightful memory ..... HANG IN THERE BUDDY ....... You are no less than the millions who have done it before you.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

TheExpatriate said:


> I definitely know how bad home sickness is, especially when it's the first time and you do not know when you'll go back. Just hang in there, fight the temptation to buy a ticket online or offline. I know how it feels ...... I remember on my first night seeing the National Bank of Egypt TV ad singing a national song urging expats to help Egypt by remitting money back home and I was literally crying my eyes out ...... Now in hindsight it's quite a delightful memory ..... HANG IN THERE BUDDY ....... You are no less than the millions who have done it before you.


thanks mate! things should mellow down once I get a job.

Cheers!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ya kim I do have but due to rejection earlier I am not able to put it properly I wanted to see someone else so that mine gets approved also.
moreover how did u applied for fresh acs u gave all the documents again created fresh login or not or u wrote them mail for fresh evaluation and is u earlier one valid now or not. Pls reply


----------



## RNAussie

fly2shashi said:


> No, you would need new medicals.
> 
> SS


Hi fly2shashi, 11/10/14 your grant day, but its Saturday? R they working on Sat?


----------



## 189

XINGSINGH said:


> Ya u r rite 189. I want to take reign in my own hands. Can u pls share reference letters.


Here you go mate,

http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf

You may wish to draft your own and send me for review, happy to provide my feedback.


----------



## radical

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks bro! You are in Melbourne?


I was in Melbourne. Moved to Sydney 2 months ago due to job. Currently, living in St Leonards. Whereabouts are you in Sydney?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Thanks 189 I know about that. If I get approved one then it will be more easy for me to modify in accordance to my requirements.


----------



## 189

good_life said:


> Hii 189 I am also aan august applicant , I just wanted your help regarding Singapore pcc , I am not a pr/citizen of Singapore but stayed there 10 years back , I saw your post where it said that you can get your pcc without case officer allocation , could you kindly pm me the process...
> thanks


Mate

First thing first, DIBP do not need any police clearance if it is beyond 10 years. Also there is a rule that in past 10 years one should have stayed atleast 1 year or more. Should you qualify that criteria then spend your efforts.

Kindly refer to link below, they have listed entire process clearly for overseas non-citizen (of Singapore)

Certificate of Clearance


----------



## kimh

XINGSINGH said:


> Ya kim I do have but due to rejection earlier I am not able to put it properly I wanted to see someone else so that mine gets approved also.
> moreover how did u applied for fresh acs u gave all the documents again created fresh login or not or u wrote them mail for fresh evaluation and is u earlier one valid now or not. Pls reply


Yes, this will be a completely fresh application with new login. Submit all the docs again with a new Ref letter. Your Ref letter should be as detailed as possible and highlight your automation/developmet/technical skills instead of testing skills.

Please draft one and share with us for review.


----------



## expat.ict

Hi fellows,

After my skill assessment, i changed my job and joined another company, and now I am about to mention all my work experience in EOI so should I include this current job in EOI?? I have been working in this new job for 5 months already, my skill assessment does not contain this job and I dont need to claim points for this new job

Regards,


----------



## Vasu G

expat.ict said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> After my skill assessment, i changed my job and joined another company, and now I am about to mention all my work experience in EOI so should I include this current job in EOI?? I have been working in this new job for 5 months already, my skill assessment does not contain this job and I dont need to claim points for this new job
> 
> Regards,



Hey Expat,

Even I have changed my job after my assessment, I did mention my new employment in EOI and claimed points for my new experience, which is relevant and same roles and responsibilities as my previous. So, as suggested my _shel, espresso, I have submitted bunch of documents to support my claim for the same.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Vasu G

XINGSINGH said:


> Thanks 189 I know about that. If I get approved one then it will be more easy for me to modify in accordance to my requirements.



Hey XINGSINGH,

As kimh suggested, including all the technical and development activities in your ref letters will definitely help you get positive outcome from ACS.

FYI... I will PM you my duties of one of my employer.


----------



## expat.ict

Vasu G said:


> Hey Expat,
> 
> Even I have changed my job after my assessment, I did mention my new employment in EOI and claimed points for my new experience, which is relevant and same roles and responsibilities as my previous. So, as suggested my _shel, espresso, I have submitted bunch of documents to support my claim for the same.
> 
> Hope it helps.


So, you mean even without skill assessment of that new experience we still can claim points? for me its been just 5 months since i am in this new job.

if i include as relevant this new experience then what kind of documents CO could ask for?


----------



## Vasu G

expat.ict said:


> So, you mean even without skill assessment of that new experience we still can claim points? for me its been just 5 months since i am in this new job.
> 
> if i include as relevant this new experience then what kind of documents CO could ask for?



Even I moved to new company in the month of April'14 (ACS done in March). Yes you can claim considering only if you are working with same duties or responsibilities as previous employer. I don't know what CO would ask but, I have submitted following documents.

1. offer letter
2. Payslips (till Sep'14).
3. Bank Statements.
4. Manager Reference Letter.
5. Income Tax computation document.
6. ID Card Scan copy
7. Client ID card Scan copy
8. HR Letter - that working at client location


----------



## kimh

kimh said:


> Yes, this will be a completely fresh application with new login. Submit all the docs again with a new Ref letter. Your Ref letter should be as detailed as possible and highlight your automation/developmet/technical skills instead of testing skills.
> 
> Please draft one and share with us for review.


One more thing, please ensure your CV matches your Ref letter. Changing just one wont help.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

radical said:


> I was in Melbourne. Moved to Sydney 2 months ago due to job. Currently, living in St Leonards. Whereabouts are you in Sydney?


hey bro, I am in Bankstown. How far is St Leonards from here? I am still learning the geography and demography here..


----------



## XINGSINGH

Yes I will take care of these points thanks. Thanks for pm vasu.Kim wud be gr8 if u can share ur details also.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Vasu G said:


> Even I moved to new company in the month of April'14 (ACS done in March). Yes you can claim considering only if you are working with same duties or responsibilities as previous employer. I don't know what CO would ask but, I have submitted following documents.
> 
> 1. offer letter
> 2. Payslips (till Sep'14).
> 3. Bank Statements.
> 4. Manager Reference Letter.
> 5. Income Tax computation document.
> 6. ID Card Scan copy
> 7. Client ID card Scan copy
> 8. HR Letter - that working at client location


hey vasu!!

how are you buddy? it has been long.. what is happening with your grant??


----------



## Vasu G

MaxTheWolf said:


> hey vasu!!
> 
> how are you buddy? it has been long.. what is happening with your grant??



Hey Max,

Doing great !!  ... How about you ? When are you traveling ?

Still waiting for the golden mail !!!

DIBP started giving grants to Aug, So waiting with lot of anxiety .. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Vasu G said:


> Hey Max,
> 
> Doing great !!  ... How about you ? When are you traveling ?
> 
> Still waiting for the golden mail !!!
> 
> DIBP started giving grants to Aug, So waiting with lot of anxiety .. :fingerscrossed:


I am good buddy!! Actually I am in Sydney already. Arrived on 8th Oct. 

I think you should get a grant in a week or two.

Best Wishes!!

Max


----------



## maq_qatar

MaxTheWolf said:


> hey bro, I am in Bankstown. How far is St Leonards from here? I am still learning the geography and demography here..


I feel you are the first person who is still active after landing there. Good luck bro..

Hope to see you in sydney in feb.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

MaxTheWolf said:


> I am good buddy!! Actually I am in Sydney already. Arrived on 8th Oct.
> 
> I think you should get a grant in a week or two.
> 
> Best Wishes!!
> 
> Max



Thanks buddy !!

Hoping so... :fingerscrossed: 

Hope you find a job soon... Keep in touch.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

maq_qatar said:


> I feel you are the first person who is still active after landing there. Good luck bro..
> 
> Hope to see you in sydney in feb.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


sure thing buddy!! :tea:


----------



## cancerianlrules

MaxTheWolf said:


> sure thing buddy!! :tea:


Maxi brother 

Glad to hear from you, hope you settle down soon and find a relevant job. 

Stay in touch.


----------



## bins2013

Hi,

I received my grant on Friday!!!!  

I did the process myself and it wouldn't have been possible without the help of this forum. Thank you all for the help and support.....

I wish speedy grant for all who are still waiting to hear from DIBP.


----------



## fly2shashi

RNAussie said:


> Hi fly2shashi, 11/10/14 your grant day, but its Saturday? R they working on Sat?


It definitely looks like. Or may be they have a batch that runs after a day the Visa is granted? 

SS


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cancerianlrules said:


> Maxi brother
> 
> Glad to hear from you, hope you settle down soon and find a relevant job.
> 
> Stay in touch.


hey brother!!! how is it going at your end??

I have just begun to search for a job. was busy getting bank a/c, medicare card, mobile number etc. done so far. will keep posted.

Cheers!!

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

bins2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my grant on Friday!!!!
> 
> I did the process myself and it wouldn't have been possible without the help of this forum. Thank you all for the help and support.....
> 
> I wish speedy grant for all who are still waiting to hear from DIBP.


Congrats!!


----------



## radical

MaxTheWolf said:


> hey bro, I am in Bankstown. How far is St Leonards from here? I am still learning the geography and demography here..


You'll get there. It's about an 1 hr by train and bus. So it is quite far. Download "TripView" pretty good App for train timetable and route info.


----------



## maq_qatar

bins2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received my grant on Friday!!!!
> 
> I did the process myself and it wouldn't have been possible without the help of this forum. Thank you all for the help and support.....
> 
> I wish speedy grant for all who are still waiting to hear from DIBP.


Congrats dear..don't forget party buddy in aus.. we all member will come.

Good luck

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## radical

Guys, just out of curiosity, the timelines for all Pakistani applicants be it onshore or offshore, is it the same?


----------



## fly2shashi

TheExpatriate said:


> Medicals that are less than 1 year old CAN be reused at the discretion of your CO.


Medicals done for temporary visas are not relevant for permanent visa. 

Please see section "what information do I need to provide about previous health examinations?"

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/he...essment-health-exam-results.htm#sub-heading-7

Also a friend of mine who is in Australia on 457 having less than an year old health checkups had to go through all the tests again including x-ray (he did wait for CO to confirm this cause it's not less money if doing it onshore).

SS


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi kimh,189, vasu and seniors how are these details will they be taken as software engineer

Direct and manage project delivery from development completion phase to end
• Write and maintain scripts written in Visual basic programming language to create automation script for various software applications.
• Write sql queries to create/maintain/delete the data required for the functioning of the software application during various testing phases and user demos.
• Responsibility to ensure the proper functioning of the software application by installing/configuring required softwares.
• Debug and narrow down the cause of the issues/defects found by traversing the application logs in Unix.
• Understand the business requirements and create test plan/ scenarios for them
• Support the business users during User Acceptance Testing phase
• Point of contact for business users for any queries/issues.
• Work with users to formulate and document business requirements.
• Develop functional specifications for use by system developers
• Work closely with the developers to track down and isolate problems as well as give input on the functionality of new features
• Participate in project review meetings and reviews deliverables during various Stages of execution 
• Responsible for overseeing the Quality procedures related to the project


----------



## Vasu G

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi kimh,189, vasu and seniors how are these details will they be taken as software engineer
> 
> Direct and manage project delivery from development completion phase to end
> • Write and maintain scripts written in Visual basic programming language to create automation script for various software applications.
> • Write sql queries to create/maintain/delete the data required for the functioning of the software application during various testing phases and user demos.
> • Responsibility to ensure the proper functioning of the software application by installing/configuring required softwares.
> • Debug and narrow down the cause of the issues/defects found by traversing the application logs in Unix.
> • Understand the business requirements and create test plan/ scenarios for them
> • Support the business users during User Acceptance Testing phase
> • Point of contact for business users for any queries/issues.
> • Work with users to formulate and document business requirements.
> • Develop functional specifications for use by system developers
> • Work closely with the developers to track down and isolate problems as well as give input on the functionality of new features
> • Participate in project review meetings and reviews deliverables during various Stages of execution
> • Responsible for overseeing the Quality procedures related to the project



Looks pretty good to me ...


----------



## malisajj

radical said:


> Guys, just out of curiosity, the timelines for all Pakistani applicants be it onshore or offshore, is it the same?


Based on the timelines observed on the forums, in my understanding there is no noticeable difference


----------



## kimh

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi kimh,189, vasu and seniors how are these details will they be taken as software engineer
> 
> Direct and manage project delivery from development completion phase to end
> &#149; Write and maintain scripts written in Visual basic programming language to create automation script for various software applications.
> &#149; Write sql queries to create/maintain/delete the data required for the functioning of the software application during various testing phases and user demos.
> &#149; Responsibility to ensure the proper functioning of the software application by installing/configuring required softwares.
> &#149; Debug and narrow down the cause of the issues/defects found by traversing the application logs in Unix.
> &#149; Understand the business requirements and create test plan/ scenarios for them
> &#149; Support the business users during User Acceptance Testing phase
> &#149; Point of contact for business users for any queries/issues.
> &#149; Work with users to formulate and document business requirements.
> &#149; Develop functional specifications for use by system developers
> &#149; Work closely with the developers to track down and isolate problems as well as give input on the functionality of new features
> &#149; Participate in project review meetings and reviews deliverables during various Stages of execution
> &#149; Responsible for overseeing the Quality procedures related to the project


The sample looks good ...


----------



## 189

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi kimh,189, vasu and seniors how are these details will they be taken as software engineer
> 
> Direct and manage project delivery from development completion phase to end
> • Write and maintain scripts written in Visual basic programming language to create automation script for various software applications.
> • Write sql queries to create/maintain/delete the data required for the functioning of the software application during various testing phases and user demos.
> • Responsibility to ensure the proper functioning of the software application by installing/configuring required softwares.
> • Debug and narrow down the cause of the issues/defects found by traversing the application logs in Unix.
> • Understand the business requirements and create test plan/ scenarios for them
> • Support the business users during User Acceptance Testing phase
> • Point of contact for business users for any queries/issues.
> • Work with users to formulate and document business requirements.
> • Develop functional specifications for use by system developers
> • Work closely with the developers to track down and isolate problems as well as give input on the functionality of new features
> • Participate in project review meetings and reviews deliverables during various Stages of execution
> • Responsible for overseeing the Quality procedures related to the project


Mate,

Duty wise it seems okay but i would recommend mention your real project you have worked upon and write a point or a two pertaining to domain or product you have been working on using these technologies or while performing duties.

Idea is,
It should not look like simple copy-paste of required duties instead it should map to real life project work.

Remain true and honest to it coz they do random employment verification and it should be seconded by manager.


----------



## SKPSG

SKPSG said:


> Hi
> I am preparing the documents for ACS skill verification. Have the following doubts. It will be great if someone can clarify. Thanks a lot in advance:
> 
> 
> I have worked for 8.5 years (5 years in India and 3.5 years in Singapore) in my current organization. Is it good idea to submit a single skill reference letter for the entire 8 years or break it in to two? Logically it may not sound correct to give one manager for long duration and different locations.
> My employer is not ready to give skill reference letter (roles and responsibilities). So i will get it from my manager. Is it required to get it done on a stamp paper?
> What is the meaning of notarized skill reference? Is it like notary attestation stating true copy? I guess we are required to scan and upload the original copy so no need to attest true copy. I have seen the format but I am not clear on what should I ask the notary officer?
> 
> Another query not related to ACS: I am about to leave Singapore in next couple of months. is there anything that I will need from Singapore authorities during the processing of 189. If yes then I would like to get it done now if possible.


Request someone to clarify please.


----------



## swatsandy

SKPSG said:


> Request someone to clarify please.


One reference letter from one employer will work, location does not matter. Letter should be authorized by your manager or senior colleague.


----------



## ashish1137

SKPSG said:


> Request someone to clarify please.


1. you may ormay not split. wont matter. you can state that your manager was same. even this will not matter.
2. stamp paper, yes.
3. get stamp paper notarized and upload colored scans.

query: you will be needing pcc from singapore but at a later stage. pcc is only valid for 6 months so no use applying now.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Thanks for encouraging responses. Do we really need to mention about projects and technology when they will be in my cv in detail.


----------



## SKPSG

ashish1137 said:


> 1. you may ormay not split. wont matter. you can state that your manager was same. even this will not matter.
> 2. stamp paper, yes.
> 3. get stamp paper notarized and upload colored scans.
> 
> query: you will be needing pcc from singapore but at a later stage. pcc is only valid for 6 months so no use applying now.


Thanks a lot ashish1137. 
I think in Singapore it is not allowed to do Notarization on stamp paper. One can get notarized reference letter. Request some one to confirm pls. 
If my understanding is correct, is it ok to submit notarized skill reference letter signed by my manager on a plain paper?

Can someone give pointers for notary attestation (for education and profession photocopy attestation) in Singapore. I called up few law houses, they are charging SGD 10 per attestation. I will be keen to know if someone can do bulk attestation for a reasonable fee. I have about 40 documents to be attested (including spouse certificates as I will need the 5 points for partner skill).

Thanks.


----------



## dear2ujan

Hello Shashi

Today, I uploaded 1121 documents for me and my spouse. I have applied for 189 visa and now i heard that it takes more time as compared to 190.

Please guide, which visa is better 189 or 190 as some other friends are near lodgement phase and this info will definitely help them in making a good decision. 
Secondly, Is their any email address to communicate with Immigration team about the processing of my application.
Your application processed at a very fast rate. Please share some tips.


----------



## kimh

XINGSINGH said:


> Thanks for encouraging responses. Do we really need to mention about projects and technology when they will be in my cv in detail.


Yes, as much as you can mention. Its a testament from your manager/HR so carries more value than the CV. Do not worry about the repetition between CV and Ref letter.


----------



## fly2shashi

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Hello Shashi
> 
> Today, I uploaded 1121 documents for me and my spouse. I have applied for 189 visa and now i heard that it takes more time as compared to 190.
> 
> Please guide, which visa is better 189 or 190 as some other friends are near lodgement phase and this info will definitely help them in making a good decision.
> Secondly, Is their any email address to communicate with Immigration team about the processing of my application.
> Your application processed at a very fast rate. Please share some tips.


Hi mnadeemiqbalbhatti,

As per DIBP website (see link below), 190 is one level higher in priority however, the timeline is 3 months for both. 189 is always better since there are no conditions at all. A couple of weeks wait is worth if you go with 189. Since I have already worked in VIC on 457 for 2 years and know people there, I went with state sponsorship (in fact, I had only 55 pts). If I have had a chance, I could have gone with 189.

If you think your application is taking more time, I suggest calling DIBP on +61 131 881. This number can only be called using Skype if dialling from outside Australia. As soon as I entered 7th week, I gave them a call to check if CO has been allocated and a day later I received my grant. The only tip I would give is, have your application supplied with all the relevant documents and arrange them chronologically. Imagine CO going through 60+ documents and if there is no order he would definitely take more time. The easier you make it to CO, the faster the outcome (just my opinion).

And by the way, there was a discussion going on in this thread about no security checks for Bangladesh & Pakistan applicants if went with 190. I am not sure on that one though.

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm#a

SS


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ok. All the letters will be signed by seniors. Moreover will still request u all to pls share some reference letters if possible.


----------



## dear2ujan

fly2shashi said:


> Hi mnadeemiqbalbhatti,
> 
> As per DIBP website (see link below), 190 is one level higher in priority however, the timeline is 3 months for both. 189 is always better since there are no conditions at all. A couple of weeks wait is worth if you go with 189. Since I have already worked in VIC on 457 for 2 years and know people there, I went with state sponsorship (in fact, I had only 55 pts). If I have had a chance, I could have gone with 189.
> 
> If you think your application is taking more time, I suggest calling DIBP on +61 131 881. This number can only be called using Skype if dialling from outside Australia. As soon as I entered 7th week, I gave them a call to check if CO has been allocated and a day later I received my grant. The only tip I would give is, have your application supplied with all the relevant documents and arrange them chronologically. Imagine CO going through 60+ documents and if there is no order he would definitely take more time. The easier you make it to CO, the faster the outcome (just my opionin)
> And by the way, there was a discussion going on in this thread about no security checks for Bangladesh & Pakistan applicants if went with 190. I am not sure on that one though.
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm#a
> 
> SS


Thanks for your valuable tips. See you in Australia


----------



## babajani

expat.ict said:


> Hi fellows,
> 
> After my skill assessment, i changed my job and joined another company, and now I am about to mention all my work experience in EOI so should I include this current job in EOI?? I have been working in this new job for 5 months already, my skill assessment does not contain this job and I dont need to claim points for this new job
> 
> Regards,


Hi Dear,

I think you should include this job in your EOI but mark it as irrelevant as you do not need points for this Job. And for irrelevant job you do not need to provide any documents.
Hope it helps


----------



## amar_gahir

Guys....

Since NSW/Victoria stopped accepting ICT related applications...seems like they are done with quota.

Will it impact 189 application related to ICT? i filled Victoria state in immiAccount and victoria state itself is not accepting new SS applications.

Can it impact or delay my 189 app?


----------



## fly2shashi

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Thanks for your valuable tips. See you in Australia


You are welcome, very soon 😃


----------



## fly2shashi

amar_gahir said:


> Guys....
> 
> Since NSW/Victoria stopped accepting ICT related applications...seems like they are done with quota.
> 
> Will it impact 189 application related to ICT? i filled Victoria state in immiAccount and victoria state itself is not accepting new SS applications.
> 
> Can it impact or delay my 189 app?


It shouldn't impact 189 application in any way.


----------



## TheExpatriate

amar_gahir said:


> Guys....
> 
> Since NSW/Victoria stopped accepting ICT related applications...seems like they are done with quota.
> 
> Will it impact 189 application related to ICT? i filled Victoria state in immiAccount and victoria state itself is not accepting new SS applications.
> 
> Can it impact or delay my 189 app?


Nope, as long as the ANZSCO Code is in SOL and invitations keep getting issues, and no Cap & Cease decree has been issued by the minister, you're in the clear


----------



## ddabral

Hi all,
Had a query regarding the specification of passport pic that we need to provide while applying for visa 190.
Is there any particular specs they need? 
Awaiting replies.
Thx


----------



## ashish1137

*Got the grant*

Hi Guys,

Sorry for the delay in informing but I was busy with loads of tasks.

Anyhow, I would like to inform all the esteemed members that I had received my grant on 30th Sep.

There were some followups required from DIBP because I already have a job opportunity from my organization. All details have been given in my signature and for people who check on mobile I have pasted my signature explicitly.

I had added my mother as a non migrating member and had changed her to migrating. Also, she could not attempt IELTS, hence the vac and vac2 charge.

For any queries, please pm me as I might not be much active for next couple of weeks. I have a lot on my plate  or mail me on gmail using my same id (ashish1137 - only in case of urgent queries)

Lastly, I would like to thank all the members of the group - to name some: Shel, DEEPSLOGIN, Expatriate and others who responded to my queries.


Love to all and Regards
Ashish|261312|ACS-12Aug-12Nov13|IELTS-18apr-R,L-8.5,W-7.5,S-7|EOI-18Apr-60pts-Invite-12May|VISA Lodge-22-Jun-2014|Meds-25-Jun-2014|PCC-28-Jul-2014|Grant-30-sep-2014| lane: 01-nov-2014|
Spouse|261312|ACS - 19Aug13-14Nov13|IELTS-17May14-L-9,R,W,S-6|MedsnPCC-30Jun|Form1022nForm929-13Jul|
Child|Meds-27-Jun-2014
Mother|PCC-16-Jun|Meds-27-Jun|1stForm1023-5Jul|2ndForm1023-14Jul|vac-24sep|vac2:29sep|


----------



## ddabral

ashish1137 said:


> Hi Guys, Sorry for the delay in informing but I was busy with loads of tasks. Anyhow, I would like to inform all the esteemed members that I had received my grant on 30th Sep. There were some followups required from DIBP because I already have a job opportunity from my organization. All details have been given in my signature and for people who check on mobile I have pasted my signature explicitly. I had added my mother as a non migrating member and had changed her to migrating. Also, she could not attempt IELTS, hence the vac and vac2 charge. For any queries, please pm me as I might not be much active for next couple of weeks. I have a lot on my plate  or mail me on gmail using my same id (ashish1137 - only in case of urgent queries) Lastly, I would like to thank all the members of the group - to name some: Shel, DEEPSLOGIN, Expatriate and others who responded to my queries. Love to all and Regards Ashish|261312|ACS-12Aug-12Nov13|IELTS-18apr-R,L-8.5,W-7.5,S-7|EOI-18Apr-60pts-Invite-12May|VISA Lodge-22-Jun-2014|Meds-25-Jun-2014|PCC-28-Jul-2014|Grant-30-sep-2014| lane: 01-nov-2014| Spouse|261312|ACS - 19Aug13-14Nov13|IELTS-17May14-L-9,R,W,S-6|MedsnPCC-30Jun|Form1022nForm929-13Jul| Child|Meds-27-Jun-2014 Mother|PCC-16-Jun|Meds-27-Jun|1stForm1023-5Jul|2ndForm1023-14Jul|vac-24sep|vac2:29sep|


Congrats !!
Can u help me with my query regarding photo spec plss


----------



## kingcantona7

A new week
Let's hope it brings good news to all of us.
.


----------



## XINGSINGH

hi seniors have redesigned reference letter for one of my previous employer. Please advise

•	Direct and manage project delivery from development completion phase to end. Worked in all phases of Software Development & Testing Life Cycle, including Requirement gathering and analysis, Design, Implementation or coding, Testing, Deployment and Maintenance.
•	Write and maintain scripts written in Visual basic programming language to create automation scripts for various software applications. Involved in designing Test Scripts including High Level/Low Level Test Scenarios and Test Cases in VB Script.
•	Experience with data manipulation using SQL. Write SQL queries to create/maintain/delete the data required for the functioning of the software application during various testing phases and user demos.
•	Responsibility to ensure the proper functioning of the software application by installing/configuring required softwares.
•	Debug and narrow down the cause of the issues/defects found by traversing the application logs.
•	Understand the business requirements and create test plan/ scenarios for them.
•	Support the business users during User Acceptance Testing phase.
•	Point of contact for business users for any queries/issues. Understanding the Requirements of client & acting as an intermediary between client & software developers.
•	Work with end users/clients to analyze and formulate system requirements along with documenting business requirements under Requirements Traceability Matrix.
•	Develop functional specifications for use by system developers
•	Work closely with the developers to track down and isolate problems as well as give input on the functionality of new features.
•	Participate in project review meetings and reviews deliverables during various Stages of execution.
•	Responsible for overseeing the Quality procedures related to all the projects handled.
•	Played key role in implementation of QA processes - Defect Logging, Defect Tracking and
Closure using defect tracking tools – TFS (Team Foundation Server), JIRA & Bugzilla.

•	Performing Manual / Automation Testing on Web-based and Window-based applications.


----------



## swatsandy

Its 5th week started but i am yet hear anything from my CO?
any idea how soon i might be contacted?


----------



## JennyAus

kingcantona7 said:


> A new week
> Let's hope it brings good news to all of us.
> .


There will be lots of people having their visa grant this week.

Praying for good news will come to all of us.


----------



## Effindi

Hi Everyone,

I have recently joined the forum and have been looking at the posts on different threads. So far, what i have noticed which i wasn't aware of before joining the forum was the processing times for applicants from Pakistan is quite long. I noticed that specially for 189 visas, the security check takes much longer (12-18 Months) than what is indicated at the website (3 Months). Can anyone guide me from their expereince if it really takes so long and what are the factors that can lead to delays or can expedite. I am currently resident of Saudi Arabia since 10+ years. 
Thank you in advance and wish everyone a speedy grant! 
Regards,


----------



## kingcantona7

Yeah Jenny
Let's pray so


----------



## 189

swatsandy said:


> Its 5th week started but i am yet hear anything from my CO?
> any idea how soon i might be contacted?


Check my time line I haven't heard from CO either. I am keeping calm and carry on


----------



## fly2shashi

ddabral said:


> Hi all,
> Had a query regarding the specification of passport pic that we need to provide while applying for visa 190.
> Is there any particular specs they need?
> Awaiting replies.
> Thx


See below link for photo specs. Get photos and ask the studio to give you softcopies and upload the same.

http://www.vfs-au.net/applying_photospec.html

SS


----------



## fly2shashi

ddabral said:


> Hi all,
> Had a query regarding the specification of passport pic that we need to provide while applying for visa 190.
> Is there any particular specs they need?
> Awaiting replies.
> Thx


Or take photos by yourself against a light background, submit the photos and get the soft copies using below website. This is how I did.

Passport photos for free - ePassportPhoto.com

SS


----------



## podigeo

*October 2014 189 visa gang*

Hi all,

Congratulations to those who got invite today!!!!:cheer2:
I am creating a thread for all applicants who lodged their visas in October 2014, so we can monitor the timeline..

:welcome:


----------



## talexpat

Got invite or will get invite?

I apologize for not being sure of the time immigration officers send invitations. Please confirm if any one has already received one by now.

BTW, I am too in Oct 2014 189 gang.


----------



## podigeo

talexpat said:


> Please confirm if any one has already received one by now.


Yes, Invites were send 12:01 AM Australian time.


----------



## expat.ict

babajani said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> I think you should include this job in your EOI but mark it as irrelevant as you do not need points for this Job. And for irrelevant job you do not need to provide any documents.
> Hope it helps


Thanks bro, thats what I was also thinking as I can not falsely claim points..

can you please confirm on this too as the situation is a bit complicated with me in my assessment there were 4 jobs and the letter says only the experience starting with november 2009(my third job) until the date of assessment is relevant, means they did not find the first 2 jobs with 2 years exp, and 2 months for the third job as relevant, So now when I fill EOI I should include those 2 first jobs but select them as irrelevant right?? means I don't claim points for those 2 years?? but how for the third job where they exclude 2 starting months as random as I can not split that job in EOI so I just claim for it full since that job was started in 1st October 2009 but letter said only afterr November 2009 is comparable


----------



## babajani

expat.ict said:


> Thanks bro, thats what I was also thinking as I can not falsely claim points..
> 
> can you please confirm on this too as the situation is a bit complicated with me in my assessment there were 4 jobs and the letter says only the experience starting with november 2009(my third job) until the date of assessment is relevant, means they did not find the first 2 jobs with 2 years exp, and 2 months for the third job as relevant, So now when I fill EOI I should include those 2 first jobs but select them as irrelevant right?? means I don't claim points for those 2 years?? but how for the third job where they exclude 2 starting months as random as I can not split that job in EOI so I just claim for it full since that job was started in 1st October 2009 but letter said only afterr November 2009 is comparable


Hi
Yep you are right about the first two jobs. For the third job you should split it into relevant and irrelevant periods according to your ACS assesment. Splitting Jobs is quite normal and recommended in such cases
. Be very careful not to overclaim points on experience as it leads to a Direct Rejection.

Regards


----------



## expat.ict

babajani said:


> Hi
> Yep you are right about the first two jobs. For the third job you should split it into relevant and irrelevant periods according to your ACS assesment. Splitting Jobs is quite normal and recommended in such cases
> . Be very careful not to overclaim points on experience as it leads to a Direct Rejection.
> 
> Regards


Thanks alot bro, nice idea to split the same job 
but those 2 months would not make a difference even though if I dont split and use those 2 months and show as relevant as one job my points will remain same, So, you still think I should split? since letter says *ONLY after* November

sorry for asking again but you know these small technical things are important


----------



## prodigy+

Hi

Can a kind soul share the link to visa tracker? 

I just want to know the latest date in Aug 189 application who got CO
Based on that, I will try to guess for my case.... Lodged on Aug 20 ... 189


----------



## vanilla87

prodigy+ said:


> Hi
> 
> Can a kind soul share the link to visa tracker?
> 
> I just want to know the latest date in Aug 189 application who got CO
> Based on that, I will try to guess for my case.... Lodged on Aug 20 ... 189


Hi prodigy+,

I lodged my application on 25 Aug, got a CO on Oct 8, asking for medicals. Hope you'll be allocated soon. 

cheers


----------



## kingcantona7

Hi vanilla..yours is visa 189 or 190?


----------



## vanilla87

kingcantona7 said:


> hi vanilla..yours is visa 189 or 190?


189


----------



## padmakarrao

bins2013 said:


> Hi, I received my grant on Friday!!!! I did the process myself and it wouldn't have been possible without the help of this forum. Thank you all for the help and support..... I wish speedy grant for all who are still waiting to hear from DIBP.


Congrats. Have wonderful future in Oz.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## amitferns

expat.ict said:


> Thanks alot bro, nice idea to split the same job
> but those 2 months would not make a difference even though if I dont split and use those 2 months and show as relevant as one job my points will remain same, So, you still think I should split? since letter says ONLY after November
> 
> sorry for asking again but you know these small technical things are important


Its better to be safe and split.


----------



## kingcantona7

thatsgr8 news vanilla...rocking timeline for you


----------



## elsasl

vanilla87 said:


> Hi prodigy+,
> 
> I lodged my application on 25 Aug, got a CO on Oct 8, asking for medicals. Hope you'll be allocated soon.
> 
> cheers


Are you offshore or onshore?


----------



## ddabral

fly2shashi said:


> Or take photos by yourself against a light background, submit the photos and get the soft copies using below website. This is how I did. Passport photos for free - ePassportPhoto.com SS


Thanks a lot!


----------



## vanilla87

kingcantona7 said:


> thatsgr8 news vanilla...rocking timeline for you


thanks King Cantona. How's your application going?


----------



## vanilla87

elsasl said:


> Are you offshore or onshore?


Hi Elsasl,

I'm an onshore applicant. 

cheers


----------



## XINGSINGH

XINGSINGH said:


> hi seniors have redesigned reference letter for one of my previous employer. Please advise
> 
> •	Direct and manage project delivery from development completion phase to end. Worked in all phases of Software Development & Testing Life Cycle, including Requirement gathering and analysis, Design, Implementation or coding, Testing, Deployment and Maintenance.
> •	Write and maintain scripts written in Visual basic programming language to create automation scripts for various software applications. Involved in designing Test Scripts including High Level/Low Level Test Scenarios and Test Cases in VB Script.
> •	Experience with data manipulation using SQL. Write SQL queries to create/maintain/delete the data required for the functioning of the software application during various testing phases and user demos.
> •	Responsibility to ensure the proper functioning of the software application by installing/configuring required softwares.
> •	Debug and narrow down the cause of the issues/defects found by traversing the application logs.
> •	Understand the business requirements and create test plan/ scenarios for them.
> •	Support the business users during User Acceptance Testing phase.
> •	Point of contact for business users for any queries/issues. Understanding the Requirements of client & acting as an intermediary between client & software developers.
> •	Work with end users/clients to analyze and formulate system requirements along with documenting business requirements under Requirements Traceability Matrix.
> •	Develop functional specifications for use by system developers
> •	Work closely with the developers to track down and isolate problems as well as give input on the functionality of new features.
> •	Participate in project review meetings and reviews deliverables during various Stages of execution.
> •	Responsible for overseeing the Quality procedures related to all the projects handled.
> •	Played key role in implementation of QA processes - Defect Logging, Defect Tracking and
> Closure using defect tracking tools – TFS (Team Foundation Server), JIRA & Bugzilla.
> 
> •	Performing Manual / Automation Testing on Web-based and Window-based applications.


Seniors

pls review revised duties and advise.


----------



## kingcantona7

vanilla87 said:


> thanks King Cantona. How's your application going?


so far there has been no updates vanilla..
fingers, nails and everything crossed....not sure when to expect any update


----------



## vanilla87

kingcantona7 said:


> so far there has been no updates vanilla..
> fingers, nails and everything crossed....not sure when to expect any update


dont worry, you'll get an update soon. Meanwhile, it might be worth it checking Australian jobs sites such as indeed and seek to help you expedite the job searching process in Australia. 

Cheers


----------



## rajeshsoni82

Hi Friends,
Need your advice ...

I have 189 Invite and I am going to apply for VISA and at this time I dont want to include family.

Once I upload all documents , CO is allocated my case is gone ahead by 2-3 months , I am done with my PCC and Medicals of my wife and daughter then after 3 months and before grant , can I apply for VISA for my wife and daughter ?

I just want to buy some TIME at the same time I dont want my VISA invite to EXPIRE.
So I am thinking to apply for VISA of myself so that process will get started and then after say 3 months before grant can I include my wife and daughter ?

Please give your advice on same ....


----------



## maq_qatar

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Need your advice ...
> 
> I have 189 Invite and I am going to apply for VISA and at this time I dont want to include family.
> 
> Once I upload all documents , CO is allocated my case is gone ahead by 2-3 months , I am done with my PCC and Medicals of my wife and daughter then after 3 months and before grant , can I apply for VISA for my wife and daughter ?
> 
> I just want to buy some TIME at the same time I dont want my VISA invite to EXPIRE.
> So I am thinking to apply for VISA of myself so that process will get started and then after say 3 months before grant can I include my wife and daughter ?
> 
> Please give your advice on same ....


After receving invite you have 60 days to file a visa so first you can delay here.

Second after lodging visa still you can add your family if decision is not made.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## kingcantona7

looks like its a very slow week...


----------



## kingcantona7

as per tracking sheet, user name navigator got grant today..he applied on 4th august


----------



## Vasu G

kingcantona7 said:


> as per tracking sheet, user name navigator got grant today..he applied on 4th august



Great news .. 

Hope they process Aug 1st week applicants by this week.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vanilla87

kingcantona7 said:


> as per tracking sheet, user name navigator got grant today..he applied on 4th august


Can you please kindly share the link to the tracking sheet? Thanks


----------



## remya2013

vanilla87 said:


> Can you please kindly share the link to the tracking sheet? Thanks


 http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub


----------



## uma.nathany

Hi All, I am new to the site. I wish to apply for General Skilled Migration - Visa Subclass 189 with the skill Urban and Regional Planner. I have studied IT engineering and MBA (Finance) and my experience is 4 yrs 7 months in Relevant field of work. Can anyone please tell me if it is ok to apply for this skill with my educational qualification or is there any other educational qualification (specialisation) which is mandatory for the skill 'Urban and Regional Planner'.


----------



## prseeker

Wow..

All new ID's , new names , new people... I am feeling so nostalgic after visiting this thread. 

Just 3 -4 months back we had same questions, same anxiety , same excitement.

I wish all the new members best of luck , I hope they get their grants super fast. 

I am also not able to visit the forum very frequently, thanks to the new job and other positive changes in my life.
Please feel free to drop me a PM if any if you think that I can be of any help. I will make sure that I reply to that ASAP.

Stay Blessed
PD


----------



## padmakarrao

prseeker said:


> Wow..
> 
> All new ID's , new names , new people... I am feeling so nostalgic after visiting this thread.
> 
> Just 3 -4 months back we had same questions, same anxiety , same excitement.
> 
> I wish all the new members best of luck , I hope they get their grants super fast.
> 
> I am also not able to visit the forum very frequently, thanks to the new job and other positive changes in my life.
> Please feel free to drop me a PM if any if you think that I can be of any help. I will make sure that I reply to that ASAP.
> 
> Stay Blessed
> PD


Hi PD,

Are you already in OZ and got a job?


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> Wow..
> 
> All new ID's , new names , new people... I am feeling so nostalgic after visiting this thread.
> 
> Just 3 -4 months back we had same questions, same anxiety , same excitement.
> 
> I wish all the new members best of luck , I hope they get their grants super fast.
> 
> I am also not able to visit the forum very frequently, thanks to the new job and other positive changes in my life.
> Please feel free to drop me a PM if any if you think that I can be of any help. I will make sure that I reply to that ASAP.
> 
> Stay Blessed
> PD


Hey, how are you buddy after long time. Happy to see you here.

Where you were.. this was long hangover?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## dd17

Hi guyz.. Hope all of us have punched the data in the tracker... it helps alot

sharing the link.. New members, pls update 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## Silver01

Hi everyone, thank you so much for the support of this forum!! 
subclass 189 eoi 10 July , invited 14 July 75 points and lodged online visa 4 Aug - received direct grant 10 Oct! So happy and wish you all the best - it will come very soon - ours was just over 2 months, they are very efficient..... best wishes )


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats silver01...I guess u were the first of all august applicants to get the grant...


----------



## LawLeePop

guys any idea today y today 13.10.2014 invite has not published?? Anyone received any email?


----------



## luxalexis

Mine data is not in the tarcker : http://tinyurl.com/oe7qcub

Do i need to update some where????


ICT Business Analyst | EOI submitted :01 Aug 2014 (65 points)| Invitation : 11 Aug 2014 | Visa submitted : 28 Aug 2014 |PCC: 01 Sept 2014|Med: 22 Sept 2014 |CO:?? |Grant :????


----------



## prseeker

padmakarrao said:


> Hi PD,
> 
> Are you already in OZ and got a job?


No I am still in dessert and doing the dune bashing :bored::bored:


----------



## ap2

Hi..
I got invite on 28 aug and filed the pr on 29 aug. (189). Got the bridging within hours of filing as i am in sydney.
Dont have a co assigned yet? 
Getting anxious and wondering if anyone is in the same boat as me?


----------



## prseeker

maq_qatar said:


> Hey, how are you buddy after long time. Happy to see you here.
> 
> Where you were.. this was long hangover?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Yeah its been a while.. Like I said, I changed my job recently so that keeps me busy.
What are your plans planning to fly in Feb 2015? Is it for validation trip or permanent move?


----------



## swatsandy

LawLeePop said:


> guys any idea today y today 13.10.2014 invite has not published?? Anyone received any email?


It takes at least a week to publish invitation results.
Please check next Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## cancerianlrules

prseeker said:


> Wow..
> 
> All new ID's , new names , new people... I am feeling so nostalgic after visiting this thread.
> 
> Just 3 -4 months back we had same questions, same anxiety , same excitement.
> 
> I wish all the new members best of luck , I hope they get their grants super fast.
> 
> I am also not able to visit the forum very frequently, thanks to the new job and other positive changes in my life.
> Please feel free to drop me a PM if any if you think that I can be of any help. I will make sure that I reply to that ASAP.
> 
> Stay Blessed
> PD


Prseeker

Glad to hear from you bro, happy that you got the new job and all is well at your end. 

Keep dropping by! 

All the best.


----------



## LawLeePop

swatsandy said:


> It takes at least a week to publish invitation results.
> Please check next Monday/Tuesday.


Oh which means if i did not receive the invite today means i am not chosen for this round?


----------



## maq_qatar

LawLeePop said:


> Oh which means if i did not receive the invite today means i am not chosen for this round?


Yes and than you have wait for next round.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## JennyAus

Not too many people got visa grants today...


----------



## maq_qatar

prseeker said:


> Yeah its been a while.. Like I said, I changed my job recently so that keeps me busy.
> What are your plans planning to fly in Feb 2015? Is it for validation trip or permanent move?


Congrats dear for your new job.

I will be flying alone in mid of feb as permanent move and call my family after 2 or 3 month.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ravi_Pune

When did you submit your EOI? 
also your points??



LawLeePop said:


> Oh which means if i did not receive the invite today means i am not chosen for this round?


----------



## LawLeePop

Ravi_Pune said:


> When did you submit your EOI?
> also your points??


01 Sept 2014

60 points


----------



## LawLeePop

Ravi_Pune said:


> When did you submit your EOI?
> also your points??


Saw your signature. How can you submit 2 visa applications?

And I saw your EOI on July. Have you received this round?


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Seems we have a long wait queue before we are invited... 
I have few of 10th and 20th June yet to receive... 



LawLeePop said:


> 01 Sept 2014
> 
> 60 points


----------



## LawLeePop

Ravi_Pune said:


> Seems we have a long wait queue before we are invited...
> I have few of 10th and 20th June yet to receive...


which means. today invite have not hit june period.


Can advise how you submit 2 visa applications?


----------



## sumaya

The strangest thing happened today! I have received an invitation AGAIN to apply for a visa in SkillSelect!!! I got my first Invitation on August 10, 2014, it expired on October 10, 2014. I even got a notification mail from SkillSelect for that. Today, I got another invitation from SkillSelect. How is that possible? Anyone???


----------



## podigeo

Not many people filing visa in October ?


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Dropped you message... 



LawLeePop said:


> which means. today invite have not hit june period.
> 
> 
> Can advise how you submit 2 visa applications?


----------



## BossLadyMo

Hello House! 

CO requested for meds and pcc on the 10th October, for my I, my husband and son. Now, I'm pregnant, and my due date was the 10th of October...meaning I should be going into labour anytime soon or be induced....this means, I'm sure I will have a baby by the end of this week, latest beginning of next week.

Now the problem is - 

1. Do I wait to put to bed before all applicants submit meds, then inform CO with baby's documents.
2. Or do I tell CO to hold on with my application, till I am able to do meds?

I'm thinking I do not tell CO to hold on, since I'm sure I will be putting to bed before the 28days are over, and I can just include my newborn alongside. Reason is I would not want to tell CO to hold up on my application, then I put to bed the next day and CO ends up placing my application under a pile and forgetting about it. 

Pls advise.


----------



## vermag28

dd17 said:


> Hi guyz.. Hope all of us have punched the data in the tracker... it helps alot
> 
> sharing the link.. New members, pls update
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


I'm not able to Access the doc.

EOI Applied - 1-Sept-14|EOI Invitation - 22-Sept-14|Visa Lodged - 30th Sept 14|Medicals - 06th Oct 14|PCC - 7th Oct 14|CO - |Grant -


----------



## taz_mt

JennyAus said:


> Not too many people got visa grants today...


monday blues for DIBP staff?


----------



## saurabhmishra1978

*Same Date of EOI Invite 10th Aug 2014*



kingcantona7 said:


> okay.
> 10 weeks shud be the avg. timeline..hope they improve the process efficiency like they did for ACS


Thank you all for this thread and the reverts .... Its really helpful to be updated....I also got the invite on 10th Aug and is yet to be assigned the CO....seems the case with most of us....Really worried why it is taking so much time in just assigning of the CO ....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## cancerianlrules

ap2 said:


> Hi..
> I got invite on 28 aug and filed the pr on 29 aug. (189). Got the bridging within hours of filing as i am in sydney.
> Dont have a co assigned yet?
> Getting anxious and wondering if anyone is in the same boat as me?


Same boat??

There are people waiting for CO assignment, with visa lodgement date during first week of August.

More than 95% of the people (less than 5% got the grant) on the thread in the same boat.


----------



## radical

cancerianlrules said:


> Same boat??
> 
> There are people waiting for CO assignment, with visa lodgement date during first week of August.
> 
> More than 95% of the people (less than 5% got the grant) on the thread in the same boat.


lol @ sarcasm.


----------



## abhishingwekar

Hey Guys,

i had applied on 26th July and it's been almost 3 months and no sight of CO allocation. The IMMI site says normal processing time is 3 months for 75% of the applicants.

Should I call and ask for the reason of delay as previous call, they mentioned they were still in process for June applicants...

Thanks.


----------



## sevnik0202

abhishingwekar said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> i had applied on 26th July and it's been almost 3 months and no sight of CO allocation. The IMMI site says normal processing time is 3 months for 75% of the applicants.
> 
> Should I call and ask for the reason of delay as previous call, they mentioned they were still in process for June applicants...
> 
> Thanks.


Try and call them after the completion of three months. After completion of three months you will be able to get better information from DIBP.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## cancerianlrules

abhishingwekar said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> i had applied on 26th July and it's been almost 3 months and no sight of CO allocation. The IMMI site says normal processing time is 3 months for 75% of the applicants.
> 
> Should I call and ask for the reason of delay as previous call, they mentioned they were still in process for June applicants...
> 
> Thanks.


Delay??

Their timeline is 3 months isn't it? You still have 2 weeks to go before you can claim its a delay. 

Calling them now and again isn't going to help. Wait for another 2 weeks, like you have been patient for 10 weeks.


----------



## Haadka

*ap2*

Currently you should wait between 65 and 72 days since the you applied for the visa.


----------



## fly2shashi

sumaya said:


> The strangest thing happened today! I have received an invitation AGAIN to apply for a visa in SkillSelect!!! I got my first Invitation on August 10, 2014, it expired on October 10, 2014. I even got a notification mail from SkillSelect for that. Today, I got another invitation from SkillSelect. How is that possible? Anyone???


There are so many folks waiting for an invitation and they want to resend an invitation to an applicant who has already lodged the application  I wonder who is testing their systems 

Anyway, you can probably ignore the invitation as you have already lodged your application.

SS


----------



## LawLeePop

fly2shashi said:


> There are so many folks waiting for an invitation and they want to resend an invitation to an applicant who has already lodged the application  I wonder who is testing their systems
> 
> Anyway, you can probably ignore the invitation as you have already lodged your application.
> 
> SS


because most of the IT personnel are in this forum waiting to be invited. no one is there to help them!


----------



## JennyAus

imtiazmt said:


> monday blues for DIBP staff?


Normally on Monday, there will be lots of things for them to do besides reviewing visa applications. It can be meetings or something like that.

Also, regarding visa 189, obviously, there are thousands of people applied for it; however, there are not too many people joining in visa tracker and upload their info in there. In my view, DIBP staff might have been reviewing lots of applications today and heaps of people out there (I mean for those not on visa tracker) got their visa grant already. So we just keep praying and hoping for good news coming in the next few days....

Hate waiting....but thats all about we have to do atm.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## createfuture

I am happy to update I got my visa on last Saturday(October, 11th). It is a direct grant.

Timeline is in my signature, thanks.


----------



## sevnik0202

LawLeePop said:


> because most of the IT personnel are in this forum waiting to be invited. no one is there to help them!


Well said mate.


----------



## sevnik0202

createfuture said:


> I am happy to update I got my visa on last Saturday(October, 11th). It is a direct grant.
> 
> Timeline is in my signature, thanks.


Congrats buddy


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats createfuture..


----------



## dear2ujan

createfuture said:


> I am happy to update I got my visa on last Saturday(October, 11th). It is a direct grant.
> 
> Timeline is in my signature, thanks.


Congrats. Best of luck


----------



## dear2ujan

Effindi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have recently joined the forum and have been looking at the posts on different threads. So far, what i have noticed which i wasn't aware of before joining the forum was the processing times for applicants from Pakistan is quite long. I noticed that specially for 189 visas, the security check takes much longer (12-18 Months) than what is indicated at the website (3 Months). Can anyone guide me from their expereince if it really takes so long and what are the factors that can lead to delays or can expedite. I am currently resident of Saudi Arabia since 10+ years.
> Thank you in advance and wish everyone a speedy grant!
> Regards,


Yes. Processing time in 189 is too long as compared to 190. As per analysis of the data available on this forum, processing time for 189 is 12 months as compared to four and half months in 190


----------



## iak1988

*ACS assessment review or re-assess*

Hi Seniors, 

I had submitted my assessment on last month with ACS and got the negative result. which is as below

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University Chennai completed April 2009 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per
week:
Dates: 07/09 - 01/10 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Trainee - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Logic Technologies
Country: INDIA
Dates: 02/10 - 05/13 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Steria India Limited
Country: INDIA
Dates: 06/13 - 08/14 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Analyst Programmer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Barclays Technology Center India
Country: INDIA

I had submitted the reference letter from my employers and during the assessment,The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 263299, which I found irrelevant to my roles and responsibility. Hence opt to progress with the Software engineer code.
Now I am planning to get a statutory declaration from my senior colleague from Steria to explain my roles and responsibilities in detail. Could you please advise whether I could opt for an review of assessment with this additional document to support my duties or else should I need to apply for a fresh assessment with the change in documents,Your advise would be more valuable.


----------



## fly2shashi

iak1988 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I had submitted my assessment on last month with ACS and got the negative result. which is as below
> 
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University Chennai completed April 2009 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per
> week:
> Dates: 07/09 - 01/10 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Trainee - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Logic Technologies
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 02/10 - 05/13 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Steria India Limited
> Country: INDIA
> Dates: 06/13 - 08/14 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Analyst Programmer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Barclays Technology Center India
> Country: INDIA
> 
> I had submitted the reference letter from my employers and during the assessment,The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for ANZSCO code 263299, which I found irrelevant to my roles and responsibility. Hence opt to progress with the Software engineer code.
> Now I am planning to get a statutory declaration from my senior colleague from Steria to explain my roles and responsibilities in detail. Could you please advise whether I could opt for an review of assessment with this additional document to support my duties or else should I need to apply for a fresh assessment with the change in documents,Your advise would be more valuable.


Ideally, you can not change your duties what you mentioned earlier. I think the best option would be to, as you said, an additional document/s from your employers/managers to support your duties as s/w engineer. I am sure you went through ANZSCO code descriptions when you prepared the roles and responsibilities that you submitted originally?

Seniors can throw further light on this one probably.

SS


----------



## _shel

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello House!
> 
> CO requested for meds and pcc on the 10th October, for my I, my husband and son. Now, I'm pregnant, and my due date was the 10th of October...meaning I should be going into labour anytime soon or be induced....this means, I'm sure I will have a baby by the end of this week, latest beginning of next week.
> 
> Now the problem is -
> 
> 1. Do I wait to put to bed before all applicants submit meds, then inform CO with baby's documents.
> 2. Or do I tell CO to hold on with my application, till I am able to do meds?
> 
> I'm thinking I do not tell CO to hold on, since I'm sure I will be putting to bed before the 28days are over, and I can just include my newborn alongside. Reason is I would not want to tell CO to hold up on my application, then I put to bed the next day and CO ends up placing my application under a pile and forgetting about it.
> 
> Pls advise.


 Email the CO and tell them you are about to give birth. They will hold it a few weeks and you can then get them all done together as soon as you are able to give a clear urine sample. Baby will then get PR and no risk of having to apply for a child visa which is costly and mean 12 months waiting for their visa.


----------



## iak1988

*my roles and responsibilities*

My employer had mentioned the below points as my roles and responsibilities

Interaction with customer and functional consultant for new business requirements and issue management.

· Data / Process mapping and gather functional and system information

· Manage, prioritize and develop changes to applications in accordance with business requirements

· Preforming Testing, debugging and providing fix to the bugs using the HP quality center.

· Involved in preparing Test plans, Test cases and Test Closure reports.

· Implementation, support and inventory control of applications used

· Providing effort estimation, preparing functional understanding document, technical design document, development, code review for the Enhancements.

· Preparing standard operating procedures and process documents

· Installation and support of applications developed using the Microsoft SQL Server and Dot Net.

· Day to day monitoring of Database, Application and the Services.

· Having good experience with the UK retail banking domain.

· Good understanding of Information Technology Infrastructure Library (ITIL) process and following the principles in solutions implementing.

· Exposure to Software development in VB, Dot net and Microsoft SQL server.

· Manage and resolve critical system incidents

· Problem management and resolution

· Handling Change Request and Feature Enhancement.

· Preparing the performance reports for the internal application servers and upgrading the hardware and software if needed

· Performances of routine tasks such as backups, database consistency checks, query optimization, etc.

· Preparing daily, weekly and monthly status reports on system availability and performance of servers, applications, databases.

· providing advice, guidance and expertise in developing proposals and strategies for software design activities such as financial evaluation and costing for recommending software purchases and upgrades.

They had mentioned by support activities which were my additional responsibility, as well.Now I want to know which would be best, going for an review or submitting a new assessment. Please advice


----------



## vimalnair

Friends,
I too am one among you guys. I have applied for my Visa in October. Lets all hope that we get our visa before christmas else people over there are in holiday mood and things will get moving only by mid of January...
Also lets all update our status with our timelines so that it would help everyone and also inspire others to go for it...


----------



## BossLadyMo

Okay. Thank you Shel.


----------



## fly2shashi

iak1988 said:


> Now I want to know which would be best, going for an review or submitting a new assessment. Please advice


There are basically two things - 1. Review 2. Appeal. 
Go through below links to decide which one you want go with. Going with review will get you a senior assessor to have a re-look. With an appeal, you can not submit additional documentation.

Considering you want to submit additional documentation to prove as S/W engineer, this can only be done with review. I feel going with review is a good option. Elaborate/explain each statement you have mentioned above and provide as an additional documentation. Explain them why you feel your duties matches to those of S/W Engineer. This can be 5 to 6 pages of an explanation.

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment/faqs/after-your-assessment/review-and-appeal
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

These are my opinions, if you think consulting a registered and reputed migration agent helps? If yes, please do so. You don't want to take a wrong step which would entirely affect your dream.

I am sorry buddy but, that's all I can help you with. All the best and do update us back how it all goes.

SS


----------



## _shel

BossLadyMo said:


> Okay. Thank you Shel.


 I wouldnt worry about the, delaying your case. They only delay for the time needed and its not like you are only 4 months along. If you tell the CO you will contact her again on say the 1st Nov they will be expecting your email. You can then tell them then how long it will take to get your childs passport and when you will all go for medicals. 
Get on to the passport for the child ASAP when you are able and delay should be no more than a month. 

You must be getting anxious, do let us know how you get on x


----------



## Effindi

mnadeemiqbalbhatti said:


> Yes. Processing time in 189 is too long as compared to 190. As per analysis of the data available on this forum, processing time for 189 is 12 months as compared to four and half months in 190


Thanks Iqbal. I am not sure why 189 takes more time.I did some research as well and noticed this long duration. Anyways lets hope the timelines improve.


----------



## canary

Hi guys, when did you submit eoi? What occupation code and how mmay points?

I submitted eoi on 3/10 as general accountant with 60pts, but didn't get invitation yesterday.

Please share your date of submission so we can track


----------



## superm

Its generally with 65 points that you get invite in very next round. For 60 points its generally 2-3 invites later! There is cutoff given at immi site too regarding the last invite sent - see if that's still available to know exactly what was the cutoff


----------



## kingcantona7

No updates today also it seems


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> No updates today also it seems


Hummmm. .. hoping for tsunami of grants within days.


----------



## Paddy_cool

I called up DIBP tdy and they informed tht they are still processing July application....and it will atleast take 5-6 weeks to allocate a case officer to my file....

On the contrary, there are others who had applied mid of Aug and late Aug have received grants.....quite of few hv been allocated a CO too...

Dont know whats happening at DIBP....there seems to be no order as my app is in 10th week and it still does nt hv a case officer....


----------



## Paddy_cool

I called up DIBP tdy and they informed tht they are still processing July application....and it will atleast take 5-6 weeks to allocate a case officer to my file....

On the contrary, there are others who had applied mid of Aug and late Aug have received grants.....quite of few hv been allocated a CO too...

Dont know whats happening at DIBP....there seems to be no order as my app is in 10th week and it still does nt hv a case officer....


----------



## cancerianlrules

Paddy_cool said:


> I called up DIBP tdy and they informed tht they are still processing July application....and it will atleast take 5-6 weeks to allocate a case officer to my file....
> 
> On the contrary, there are others who had applied mid of Aug and late Aug have received grants.....quite of few hv been allocated a CO too...
> 
> Dont know whats happening at DIBP....there seems to be no order as my app is in 10th week and it still does nt hv a case officer....


Its high time people understand that DIBP works on many applications concurrently. If some Aug applications have been processed doesn't mean all july applicants have a CO. Their timeline is 3 months, and people without CO aren't even suppose to call them at the first place.


----------



## kingcantona7

That's true cancerianrules. .
Let's hope all July guys get it asap... can't imagine myself in the same boat next month this time


----------



## kingcantona7

Hey paddy,
That may well be a standard reply...I guess u would get it before 6 weeks for sure...
Maybe they are overloaded a bit


----------



## Paddy_cool

cancerianlrules said:


> Its high time people understand that DIBP works on many applications concurrently. If some Aug applications have been processed doesn't mean all july applicants have a CO. Their timeline is 3 months, and people without CO aren't even suppose to call them at the first place.


CO allocation timelines are 6-8 weeks....if it goes beyonds 10th week , then it raise an alarm to check wheather everything is normal with ur application or not.....there might be communication frm DIBP regarding further documents which might hv been missed by you...

I dont see any problem checking the same wid DIBP rather than sitting clueless wid full of frustration and anxity....specially while seeing others mates who applied 4 weeks after you hv been allocated a CO


----------



## sarathy.shan

Hi Guys,

When i check the medical status for my spouse, it says the below on the information sheet.

Can you please advise what that meant for.

Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.

If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIBP once a Medical Officer has considered
your case.

:
:
:
:
:

Health Case Status
This health case was submitted to DIBP on 01 Oct 2014.

Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
---------------------------------------------------------- --------- --------
501 Medical Examination Completed Fortis Hospital
502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed Fortis Hospital
707 HIV test Completed Fortis Hospital

Thanks,


----------



## Paddy_cool

kingcantona7 said:


> Hey paddy,
> That may well be a standard reply...I guess u would get it before 6 weeks for sure...
> Maybe they are overloaded a bit


Yes buddy... U r right, it seems a standard reply...

Best thing was tht they dont require further documents as of now evenif any CO would hv been allocated at backend....


----------



## swatsandy

Paddy_cool said:


> I called up DIBP tdy and they informed tht they are still processing July application....and it will atleast take 5-6 weeks to allocate a case officer to my file....
> 
> On the contrary, there are others who had applied mid of Aug and late Aug have received grants.....quite of few hv been allocated a CO too...
> 
> Dont know whats happening at DIBP....there seems to be no order as my app is in 10th week and it still does nt hv a case officer....


It seems they always afraid to give stringent timelines and always tell you to wait wait n wait........................


----------



## Francis Moore

I am happy to inform the house that I had a direct grant yesterday. I wish everyone hoping to get theirs a speedy one. Cheers!!!


----------



## LawLeePop

who has received the invitation pls share so we will roughly know when is the cut off date.


----------



## Francis Moore

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello House!
> 
> CO requested for meds and pcc on the 10th October, for my I, my husband and son. Now, I'm pregnant, and my due date was the 10th of October...meaning I should be going into labour anytime soon or be induced....this means, I'm sure I will have a baby by the end of this week, latest beginning of next week.
> 
> Now the problem is -
> 
> 1. Do I wait to put to bed before all applicants submit meds, then inform CO with baby's documents.
> 2. Or do I tell CO to hold on with my application, till I am able to do meds?
> 
> I'm thinking I do not tell CO to hold on, since I'm sure I will be putting to bed before the 28days are over, and I can just include my newborn alongside. Reason is I would not want to tell CO to hold up on my application, then I put to bed the next day and CO ends up placing my application under a pile and forgetting about it.
> 
> Pls advise.


Hello Bossladymo I think you should go ahead with whatever medicals you can have for now.That would be the HIV test,other medicals excluding X-RAY which can be done later.With that you will keep your application active as you so desire,on a final note I wish you a safe delivery and congratulations on the newborn in advance.


----------



## maq_qatar

Francis Moore said:


> I am happy to inform the house that I had a direct grant yesterday. I wish everyone hoping to get theirs a speedy one. Cheers!!!


Congrats francis and good luck for future oz life.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ask2

no August grants today ????


----------



## 189

Francis Moore said:


> I am happy to inform the house that I had a direct grant yesterday. I wish everyone hoping to get theirs a speedy one. Cheers!!!


Congratulations Mate


----------



## cancerianlrules

Paddy_cool said:


> CO allocation timelines are 6-8 weeks....if it goes beyonds 10th week , then it raise an alarm to check wheather everything is normal with ur application or not.....there might be communication frm DIBP regarding further documents which might hv been missed by you...
> 
> I dont see any problem checking the same wid DIBP rather than sitting clueless wid full of frustration and anxity....specially while seeing others mates who applied 4 weeks after you hv been allocated a CO


Can you provide the source of the information that CO allocation is 6-8 weeks?

Has DIBP said that? 

Please share the privileged source of your information.

Do not waste the time of DIBP by calling them up just out of 'anxiety' or 'impatience'. They know how and *when* to do their job.


----------



## sumaya

Francis Moore said:


> I am happy to inform the house that I had a direct grant yesterday. I wish everyone hoping to get theirs a speedy one. Cheers!!!


Congratulations!!! when is your IED?


----------



## sevnik0202

One more call to DIBP went in vain. According to them if you have an auto response to an email sent to them, it means they have received it. Since, they are catching up with the piled up cases it might take 2 weeks to get to my email. It was just a reply to the correction of EOI score which I sent. Just reading it can get me a decision no matter if they reject my application just in dire need of a decision. Atleast it will help me in concentrating on what currently m doing.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## cancerianlrules

sevnik0202 said:


> One more call to DIBP went in vain. According to them if you have an auto response to an email sent to them, it means they have received it. Since, they are catching up with the piled up cases it might take 2 weeks to get to my email. It was just a reply to the correction of EOI score which I sent. Just reading it can get me a decision no matter if they reject my application just in dire need of a decision. Atleast it will help me in concentrating on what currently m doing.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Don't worry brother, things will work out for you soon.

I can't imagine myself in your situation, but keep hanging in there, you will receive a positive communication soon.

It must be difficult for you to focus on what you are doing, but try to keep off the forum and enjoy the festive season over next couple of weeks. You will have the golden email.

Best luck!


----------



## Francis Moore

sumaya said:


> Congratulations!!! when is your IED?


Thanks Sumaya IED IS 14/07/2015


----------



## IndigoKKing

sevnik0202 said:


> One more call to DIBP went in vain. According to them if you have an auto response to an email sent to them, it means they have received it. Since, they are catching up with the piled up cases it might take 2 weeks to get to my email. It was just a reply to the correction of EOI score which I sent. Just reading it can get me a decision no matter if they reject my application just in dire need of a decision. Atleast it will help me in concentrating on what currently m doing.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Dev, just relax and take a vacation to place without internet or mobile signals. It'll help you immensely. Your slow-motion agent will handle everything for you since DIBP and your Agent are made for each other.

What plans for Diwali btw? Did you finish your shopping?

P.S.: Don't ever wish for a rejection just to get a fast decision. Don't. Ever.


----------



## Adelaide_Bound

ashish1137 said:


> 1. you may ormay not split. wont matter. you can state that your manager was same. even this will not matter.
> 2. stamp paper, yes.
> 3. get stamp paper notarized and upload colored scans.
> 
> query: you will be needing pcc from singapore but at a later stage. pcc is only valid for 6 months so no use applying now.


Hi Ashish,

I have received my PR ...so I want to find out more about Visa for my parents.What kind of visa do I need to apply ?


----------



## 189

Paddy_cool said:


> CO allocation timelines are 6-8 weeks....if it goes beyonds 10th week , then it raise an alarm to check wheather everything is normal with ur application or not.....there might be communication frm DIBP regarding further documents which might hv been missed by you...
> 
> I dont see any problem checking the same wid DIBP rather than sitting clueless wid full of frustration and anxity....specially while seeing others mates who applied 4 weeks after you hv been allocated a CO


"raise an alarm" ? -- Mate are you sure about these words? 

I am in my 10th week and no CO allocated yet.

I have seen many people got their direct grant in 12-13th week without any communication since visa lodge!


----------



## amitferns

sevnik0202 said:


> One more call to DIBP went in vain. According to them if you have an auto response to an email sent to them, it means they have received it. Since, they are catching up with the piled up cases it might take 2 weeks to get to my email. It was just a reply to the correction of EOI score which I sent. Just reading it can get me a decision no matter if they reject my application just in dire need of a decision. Atleast it will help me in concentrating on what currently m doing.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Hang in there bro....it will come in soon


----------



## padmakarrao

Adelaide_Bound said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> I have received my PR ...so I want to find out more about Visa for my parents.What kind of visa do I need to apply ?


Parents visa is a very difficult one for Oz. There was one thread where people discussed about it, you can search it. Just to share after you have your PR, your parents will either have to come on a visitor visa for an year come back to India for some time and then come back to OZ.

Else you will have to pay approx 40000 AU$ as visa fees for each parent and get a contributory parent visa.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Francis Moore said:


> I am happy to inform the house that I had a direct grant yesterday. I wish everyone hoping to get theirs a speedy one. Cheers!!!


Congrats bro!!!


----------



## BossLadyMo

:juggle:


_shel said:


> I wouldnt worry about the, delaying your case. They only delay for the time needed and its not like you are only 4 months along. If you tell the CO you will contact her again on say the 1st Nov they will be expecting your email. You can then tell them then how long it will take to get your childs passport and when you will all go for medicals.
> Get on to the passport for the child ASAP when you are able and delay should be no more than a month.
> 
> You must be getting anxious, do let us know how you get on x



Will let you know as it turns out. Thanks for your input once again.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Francis Moore said:


> Hello Bossladymo I think you should go ahead with whatever medicals you can have for now.That would be the HIV test,other medicals excluding X-RAY which can be done later.With that you will keep your application active as you so desire,on a final note I wish you a safe delivery and congratulations on the newborn in advance.


Wish I could do that...but from the look of things this morning, baby should be here in a bit


----------



## sevnik0202

cancerianlrules said:


> Don't worry brother, things will work out for you soon.
> 
> I can't imagine myself in your situation, but keep hanging in there, you will receive a positive communication soon.
> 
> It must be difficult for you to focus on what you are doing, but try to keep off the forum and enjoy the festive season over next couple of weeks. You will have the golden email.
> 
> Best luck!


Sure mate thanks.


----------



## sevnik0202

IndigoKKing said:


> Dev, just relax and take a vacation to place without internet or mobile signals. It'll help you immensely. Your slow-motion agent will handle everything for you since DIBP and your Agent are made for each other.
> 
> What plans for Diwali btw? Did you finish your shopping?
> 
> P.S.: Don't ever wish for a rejection just to get a fast decision. Don't. Ever.


Thanks mate. Nothing planned for diwali as of now. But for sure will plan something today.


----------



## sevnik0202

amitferns said:


> Hang in there bro....it will come in soon


Thanks mate.


----------



## XINGSINGH

XINGSINGH said:


> hi seniors have redesigned reference letter for one of my previous employer. Please advise
> 
> •	Direct and manage project delivery from development completion phase to end. Worked in all phases of Software Development & Testing Life Cycle, including Requirement gathering and analysis, Design, Implementation or coding, Testing, Deployment and Maintenance.
> •	Write and maintain scripts written in Visual basic programming language to create automation scripts for various software applications. Involved in designing Test Scripts including High Level/Low Level Test Scenarios and Test Cases in VB Script.
> •	Experience with data manipulation using SQL. Write SQL queries to create/maintain/delete the data required for the functioning of the software application during various testing phases and user demos.
> •	Responsibility to ensure the proper functioning of the software application by installing/configuring required softwares.
> •	Debug and narrow down the cause of the issues/defects found by traversing the application logs.
> •	Understand the business requirements and create test plan/ scenarios for them.
> •	Support the business users during User Acceptance Testing phase.
> •	Point of contact for business users for any queries/issues. Understanding the Requirements of client & acting as an intermediary between client & software developers.
> •	Work with end users/clients to analyze and formulate system requirements along with documenting business requirements under Requirements Traceability Matrix.
> •	Develop functional specifications for use by system developers
> •	Work closely with the developers to track down and isolate problems as well as give input on the functionality of new features.
> •	Participate in project review meetings and reviews deliverables during various Stages of execution.
> •	Responsible for overseeing the Quality procedures related to all the projects handled.
> •	Played key role in implementation of QA processes - Defect Logging, Defect Tracking and
> Closure using defect tracking tools – TFS (Team Foundation Server), JIRA & Bugzilla.
> 
> •	Performing Manual / Automation Testing on Web-based and Window-based applications.


Seniors pls advise on above mentioned duties. Are they ok for software engineer


----------



## _shel

BossLadyMo said:


> Wish I could do that...but from the look of things this morning, baby should be here in a bit


 How exciting  hope its quick & easy x


----------



## Zabeen

Hi,

I have completed my Medicals last week, and now the eMedical form is showing the below msg. 

'Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.
If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIBP once a Medical Officer has considered your case.'

In my case, we 3 (Me, My husband and my daughter) went for medical. My Daughter's case has been finalized. But rests are showing the above msg.


----------



## 189

XINGSINGH said:


> Seniors pls advise on above mentioned duties. Are they ok for software engineer


Go for it pal.


----------



## Etch123

sevnik0202 said:


> One more call to DIBP went in vain. According to them if you have an auto response to an email sent to them, it means they have received it. Since, they are catching up with the piled up cases it might take 2 weeks to get to my email. It was just a reply to the correction of EOI score which I sent. Just reading it can get me a decision no matter if they reject my application just in dire need of a decision. Atleast it will help me in concentrating on what currently m doing.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Dev, I share your sentiment, hanging in limbo is excruciating, I have a similar time line to yours and I've finished biting all my finger nails, My agent tells me this week, then next week he'll say the week after....... really difficult to concentrate on the present when I am already in Australia in my mind!


----------



## cancerianlrules

Etch123 said:


> Dev, I share your sentiment, hanging in limbo is excruciating, I have a similar time line to yours and I've finished biting all my finger nails, My agent tells me this week, then next week he'll say the week after....... really difficult to concentrate on the present when I am already in Australia in my mind!


Hi mate

Was there a specific reason for the delay in your case?

In case of Dev, there was some complexity related to points claim.


----------



## Etch123

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Was there a specific reason for the delay in your case?
> 
> In case of Dev, there was some complexity related to points claim.


No idea, is advising not to contact Dibp, as in his experience "it complicates matters" CO required color scanned passport copies last friday, So I know theres some activity.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Etch123 said:


> No idea, is advising not to contact Dibp, as in his experience "it complicates matters" CO required color scanned passport copies last friday, So I know theres some activity.


Ah, that's worse! Anyways, hope you hear the good news soon bro.


----------



## sevnik0202

Etch123 said:


> Dev, I share your sentiment, hanging in limbo is excruciating, I have a similar time line to yours and I've finished biting all my finger nails, My agent tells me this week, then next week he'll say the week after....... really difficult to concentrate on the present when I am already in Australia in my mind!


Mate I would say that if there's no complexity in your case. Very soon you will get your grant. Mine is altogether a different story. Agent have made so many mistakes and misled me a lot. Else, I firmly believe I would have got my grant in september. Anyways cheer up mate your grant is just around the corner.


----------



## fly2shashi

sevnik0202 said:


> One more call to DIBP went in vain. According to them if you have an auto response to an email sent to them, it means they have received it. Since, they are catching up with the piled up cases it might take 2 weeks to get to my email. It was just a reply to the correction of EOI score which I sent. Just reading it can get me a decision no matter if they reject my application just in dire need of a decision. Atleast it will help me in concentrating on what currently m doing.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Grant is not very far. Hang in there.

SS


----------



## fly2shashi

Francis Moore said:


> I am happy to inform the house that I had a direct grant yesterday. I wish everyone hoping to get theirs a speedy one. Cheers!!!


Congrats buddy. Grant updates sound so soothing 

SS


----------



## sevnik0202

fly2shashi said:


> Grant is not very far. Hang in there.
> 
> SS


Thanks mate. I too am hoping to hear some good news soon.


----------



## kimh

XINGSINGH said:


> Seniors pls advise on above mentioned duties. Are they ok for software engineer


Absolutely ok...


----------



## fly2shashi

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have completed my Medicals last week, and now the eMedical form is showing the below msg.
> 
> 'Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.
> If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIBP once a Medical Officer has considered your case.'
> 
> In my case, we 3 (Me, My husband and my daughter) went for medical. My Daughter's case has been finalized. But rests are showing the above msg.


It probably means that your medicals have been referred and chances are that you will be asked to go through further medicals checks though, nothing to panic about this.

SS


----------



## fly2shashi

sarathy.shan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When i check the medical status for my spouse, it says the below on the information sheet.
> 
> Can you please advise what that meant for.
> 
> Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This letter outlines the immigration health examinations that you have completed.
> 
> If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIBP once a Medical Officer has considered
> your case.
> 
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> 
> Health Case Status
> This health case was submitted to DIBP on 01 Oct 2014.
> 
> Examinations required for this visa application Exam Status Clinic
> ---------------------------------------------------------- --------- --------
> 501 Medical Examination Completed Fortis Hospital
> 502 Chest X-ray Examination Completed Fortis Hospital
> 707 HIV test Completed Fortis Hospital
> 
> Thanks,


Nothing to worry about. If applicant has diabetes, high/low BP, Obesity, the hospital marks the status as Referred and DIBP health officer will review the already submitted results and might ask you to go through further checks.

SS


----------



## dextress

sevnik0202 said:


> Thanks mate. I too am hoping to hear some good news soon.


We are almost alike Dev. 
I am also getting delayed, even with no complications in my case.
Just want this wait to get over, even though i know i can't move to Oz before March next year. 
The genuine concerns and support of friends here is awesome and really helping. 
Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## sumaya

MaxTheWolf said:


> Summers are almost at the start at the moment. When I landed on 8th Oct it was 17 degrees Celsius. Sydney is cool at then moment. Go for NAB for a bank account (include iSaver a/c with Classic a/c). Biggest reason: there is no average monthly/daily balance requirement FOR LIFETIME! It is a zero balance a/c. For others banks it is zero balance only for first twelve months. Later you either deposit at least $2000 in your account or pay $ 4-5 monthly.
> 
> Bought a mobile number one day and then got it ported to another network next day within three hours! In India it takes about 10 days.
> 
> Believe me guys in some aspects (may be trivial) India is more advanced as compared to Australia. Example, many movies, technologies, etc. are launched in India about a month or two in advance of their launch in Australia!! But it is neat and clean, quiet, better food, overall a better quality of life here. You'll like many many things Oz has on offer.
> 
> Australia had a GDP of about $ 850 billion, India has a GDP of about $ 4.5 trillion!!


I believe there is a mistake in your data. GDP for India and Australia in 2013 was $1.87 trillion and 1.561 trillion USD respectively.


----------



## kingcantona7

not sure of the numbers, but u need to consider GDP by PPP and not by absolute numbers..


----------



## kingcantona7

this surely is a slow week..


----------



## TheExpatriate

kingcantona7 said:


> not sure of the numbers, but u need to consider GDP by PPP and not by absolute numbers..


Exactly. Egypt has a higher GDP than Oman, Omanis are much less in number, and consequently richer than Egyptians


----------



## sumaya

kingcantona7 said:


> not sure of the numbers, but u need to consider GDP by PPP and not by absolute numbers..


Definitely purchasing power parity of India is higher than Australia. What I tried to say was the numbers in the post of MaxTheWolf was way lower than the actual numbers. He wrote and I Quote, _Australia had a GDP of about $ 850 billion, India has a GDP of about $ 4.5 trillion!!_

Anyways, no offense to anyone, I was simply curious, so I googled. That's it.


----------



## IndigoKKing

TheExpatriate said:


> Exactly. Egypt has a higher GDP than Oman, Omanis are much less in number, and consequently richer than Egyptians


Combining all of the above, "GDP (PPP) per capita":

Bangladesh - $ 3,167

India - $ 5,450

Egypt - $ 10,870

Australia - $ 45,138

Source: Wikipedia

Question: Which country do you want to emigrate to?


----------



## IndigoKKing

MaxTheWolf said:


> Believe me guys in some aspects (may be trivial) India is more advanced as compared to Australia. Example, many movies, technologies, etc. are launched in India about a month or two in advance of their launch in Australia!!


Btw, I read somewhere that movies and software release early in India, China and some south east Asian countries to counter the revenue loss due to piracy.


----------



## sumaya

IndigoKKing said:


> Combining all of the above, "GDP (PPP) per capita":
> 
> Bangladesh - $ 3,167
> 
> India - $ 5,450
> 
> Egypt - $ 10,870
> 
> Australia - $ 45,138
> 
> Source: Wikipedia
> 
> Question: Which country do you want to emigrate to?





IndigoKKing said:


> Btw, I read somewhere that movies and software release early in India, China and some south east Asian countries to counter the revenue loss due to piracy.


Change your username to Life-Saver!


----------



## cancerianlrules

kingcantona7 said:


> this surely is a slow week..


I would not jump into conclusion, DIBP loves Thursdays and Fridays.


----------



## sumaya

Hi Everyone,

I have received an invitation AGAIN to apply for a visa in SkillSelect!!! I got my first Invitation on August 10, 2014, it expired on October 10, 2014. I even got a notification mail from SkillSelect for that. Yesterday, I got another invitation from SkillSelect. According to the following link, _If you receive two invitations in SkillSelect but do not lodge a valid visa application as a result of these invitations, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and will have to be formally resubmitted to be considered for future invitation rounds._

SkillSelect – Rankings and Invitations explained | Migration Blog

I am thinking of writing a mail to them regarding this. Anyways, my eVisa panel is showing the following message. 
_*Meeting the health requirement*
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter._

Does anyone know what this means??


----------



## radical

sumaya said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have received an invitation AGAIN to apply for a visa in SkillSelect!!! I got my first Invitation on August 10, 2014, it expired on October 10, 2014. I even got a notification mail from SkillSelect for that. Yesterday, I got another invitation from SkillSelect. According to the following link, _If you receive two invitations in SkillSelect but do not lodge a valid visa application as a result of these invitations, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and will have to be formally resubmitted to be considered for future invitation rounds._
> 
> SkillSelect – Rankings and Invitations explained | Migration Blog
> 
> I am thinking of writing a mail to them regarding this. Anyways, my eVisa panel is showing the following message.
> _*Meeting the health requirement*
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter._
> 
> Does anyone know what this means??


1. Yes, you should call DIBP about the your EOI invite issue.
2. It means that your health examination reports have been submitted to DIBP by your panel clinic and health requirement has been finalised for you.


----------



## kingcantona7

cancerianlrules said:


> I would not jump into conclusion, DIBP loves Thursdays and Fridays.


true that...last few weeks that has been the case


----------



## sumaya

radical said:


> 1. Yes, you should call DIBP about the your EOI invite issue.
> 2. It means that your health examination reports have been submitted to DIBP by your panel clinic and health requirement has been finalised for you.


Thanks


----------



## Zabeen

sumaya said:


> Thanks


Hi Sumaya,

As per your signature, i believe you completed your medical on 25th Sep, when did you notice the change in your application from required stage to finalize stage.

I did the tests on 1st october, and still not reflected in the system.

thanks.


----------



## amar_gahir

Guys.....

how do we know that Case officer has been assigned? My application's status is "in Progress".

BR/
amar


----------



## sumaya

Zabeen said:


> Hi Sumaya,
> 
> As per your signature, i believe you completed your medical on 25th Sep, when did you notice the change in your application from required stage to finalize stage.
> 
> I did the tests on 1st october, and still not reflected in the system.
> 
> thanks.


I completed my medical on 25th September, It was uploaded on 27th September and I noticed this message on 13th October in my panel. Though in the attachment list, where there are links to attach documents, the status for "Health, Evidence of" says "Recommended". 

As you did your medical on 1st October, it should reflect in your panel by 20th October, I guess.


----------



## expat.ict

babajani said:


> Hi
> Yep you are right about the first two jobs. For the third job you should split it into relevant and irrelevant periods according to your ACS assesment. Splitting Jobs is quite normal and recommended in such cases
> . Be very careful not to overclaim points on experience as it leads to a Direct Rejection.
> 
> Regards


Hi Bro, can you or anyone tell if I do the the same for the last job too when I did my assessment I was still working in one company which was my 4th Job, and I continued working there for the next 2 months after I submit my assessment to ACS, So, in EOI when I add the 4th Job to claim points should I include the complete period of job with additional 2 months OR I also split this job into 2 parts for one duration as mentioned in Assessment letter to claim points and for the next 2 months which is not in the letter I dont claim points???

please help


----------



## remya2013

Zabeen said:


> Hi Sumaya,
> 
> As per your signature, i believe you completed your medical on 25th Sep, when did you notice the change in your application from required stage to finalize stage.
> 
> I did the tests on 1st october, and still not reflected in the system.
> 
> thanks.


Zabeen,

I am adding one post in another thread, u can use this also to track the status.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/567618-check-medical-status-url-inside.html

Hi Guys,

I found the below URL to check the eMedical Status online once the medicals are done at the hospital.

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

After logging in, Click "Print Information Sheet" and the current status will be displayed in a PDF.

Hope this is of help to the members.

Regards,
Sandhar


----------



## Zabeen

sumaya said:


> I completed my medical on 25th September, It was uploaded on 27th September and I noticed this message on 13th October in my panel. Though in the attachment list, where there are links to attach documents, the status for "Health, Evidence of" says "Recommended".
> 
> As you did your medical on 1st October, it should reflect in your panel by 20th October, I guess.


Thanks, for the reply!

Before the finalization, in the interim period did it showed the belo wmsg in your case:

'Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This letter outlines
the immigration health examinations that you have completed.
If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIBP once a Medical Officer has considered
your case.'

Like you (as i observed in one of your posts) i am also a restless person..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate I would say that if there's no complexity in your case. Very soon you will get your grant. Mine is altogether a different story. Agent have made so many mistakes and misled me a lot. Else, I firmly believe I would have got my grant in september. Anyways cheer up mate your grant is just around the corner.


I'll give you a 'like' for using the word 'mate'. 

Cheers!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

IndigoKKing said:


> Combining all of the above, "GDP (PPP) per capita":
> 
> Bangladesh - $ 3,167
> 
> India - $ 5,450
> 
> Egypt - $ 10,870
> 
> Australia - $ 45,138
> 
> Source: Wikipedia
> 
> Question: Which country do you want to emigrate to?


hey buddy

what do you have up your sleaves, some sort of vengeance?


----------



## cancerianlrules

MaxTheWolf said:


> I'll give you a 'like' for using the word 'mate'.
> 
> Cheers!


Aussie dialect is catching up already!


----------



## IndigoKKing

MaxTheWolf said:


> hey buddy
> 
> what do you have up your sleaves, some sort of vengeance?


Eh? Why do you say that?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sumaya said:


> I believe there is a mistake in your data. GDP for India and Australia in 2013 was $1.87 trillion and 1.561 trillion USD respectively.


My bad. I meant Gross National Income.


----------



## sumaya

MaxTheWolf said:


> My bad. I meant Gross National Income.


No issues, Mate! So how's life in Australia?


----------



## sumaya

Zabeen said:


> Thanks, for the reply!
> 
> Before the finalization, in the interim period did it showed the belo wmsg in your case:
> 
> 'Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP). This letter outlines
> the immigration health examinations that you have completed.
> If you are required to complete further health examinations, you will be notified by DIBP once a Medical Officer has considered
> your case.'
> 
> Like you (as i observed in one of your posts) i am also a restless person..


Yes, something like below was there along with a link saying "Organise your health examination":
"This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates"

Thank god that you are a restless one! I am not Alone!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sumaya said:


> No issues, Mate! So how's life in Australia?


Mate, the weather here...was about really warm a day or two ago and now it is below 15 degree celsius. Has been raining cats and dogs for last two hours. I saw a power failure today!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

People who shave, I mean men, with mach3 blades must bring a few packets from home. They cost about twice or more as much here.


----------



## ddabral

MaxTheWolf said:


> My bad. I meant Gross National Income.


Good to see your post after a while.
Wish u good luck in Australia!


----------



## padmakarrao

MaxTheWolf said:


> People who shave, I mean men, with mach3 blades must bring a few packets from home. They cost about twice or more as much here.


Seems you paid a fortune just recently.


----------



## ddabral

ddabral said:


> Good to see your post after a while. Wish u good luck in Australia!


Max - in terms of initial accommodation what is the best option ?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Markets get closed at 1700 Hrs., at least in Bankstown, yes. But you can find some supermarkets like Woolworths, Big W and K-mart open until a little late.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

padmakarrao said:


> Seems you paid a fortune just recently.


he he. no. I got a haircut right before the day of departure from Delhi and brought about 30 Mach3 turbo blades.  My friend asked me to bring some for him. .


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ddabral said:


> Max - in terms of initial accommodation what is the best option ?


I would say Parramatta. There is big Indian, Pakistani and Bangladeshi community there. Harris Park is also good.


----------



## maq_qatar

MaxTheWolf said:


> he he. no. I got a haircut right before the day of departure from Delhi and brought about 30 Mach3 turbo blades.  My friend asked me to bring some for him. .


Ha ha ha...i thought for the same to buy in bulk.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ddabral

MaxTheWolf said:


> I would say Parramatta. There is big Indian, Pakistani and Bangladeshi community there. Harris Park is also good.


Thanks.. I was thinking what are the kind of places one would stay till he finds a place to rent ? Cos i believe u will need a couple of weeks before you find a decent place to shift to?


----------



## BossLadyMo

Hello house! Praise the Lord with me!!!

God has blessed us with a beautiful baby girl!!! I put to bed a litte while ago!!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ddabral said:


> Thanks.. I was thinking what are the kind of places one would stay till he finds a place to rent ? Cos i believe u will need a couple of weeks before you find a decent place to shift to?


There is a website www.airbnb.com where you can try to find an accommodation for a short period of about 2-7 or more days. Otherwise, there are website like www.flatmates.com.au


----------



## TheExpatriate

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello house! Praise the Lord with me!!!
> 
> God has blessed us with a beautiful baby girl!!! I put to bed a litte while ago!!!


Congrats


----------



## MaxTheWolf

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello house! Praise the Lord with me!!!
> 
> God has blessed us with a beautiful baby girl!!! I put to bed a litte while ago!!!


Congrats!!


----------



## sevnik0202

MaxTheWolf said:


> I'll give you a 'like' for using the word 'mate'.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks for the like mate. For me every member on expatforum is mate coz I have gained a lot from the forum and my mates here. So a lot of 'mate' in my quotes.


----------



## fly2shashi

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello house! Praise the Lord with me!!!
> 
> God has blessed us with a beautiful baby girl!!! I put to bed a litte while ago!!!


Wow, congratulations! Prayers and blessings from our side to the little one!

SS


----------



## taz_mt

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello house! Praise the Lord with me!!!
> 
> God has blessed us with a beautiful baby girl!!! I put to bed a litte while ago!!!


congratulations, all the best


----------



## cancerianlrules

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello house! Praise the Lord with me!!!
> 
> God has blessed us with a beautiful baby girl!!! I put to bed a litte while ago!!!


Wow! This is so cool. 

Congratulations. Hope the baby is in the best of health.


----------



## _shel

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello house! Praise the Lord with me!!!
> 
> God has blessed us with a beautiful baby girl!!! I put to bed a litte while ago!!!


 Congratulations :whoo:

Our very first expat forum baby born online  I'm so excited for you


----------



## sammehra2011

*190 - Management Consultant*

i applied on August 28th 2014 CO still not assigned.....does it get rejected at this stage?



applied on 28th August 2014
UK PCC - 22/09/2014
India PCC - 07/10/2014
Medical done mid september account update
CO - Still not assigned
Grant - still waiting


----------



## prav5062

*Finally*

Finally got the 189 grant after waiting for 4 months. 

Do I need to do Visa label on the passport? I guess Oz is label free? Please help me here...




MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

prav5062 said:


> Finally got the 189 grant after waiting for 4 months.
> 
> Do I need to do Visa label on the passport? I guess Oz is label free? Please help me here...


no you don't, but you can get one if you wish to


----------



## prav5062

Thanks. I see someone here got the label and got confused. Is there any benefit of doing label? 

Are there any chances of getting job offer from India? Skill set IT Business Analyst. Having tough time to finance initial months without job.


----------



## sumaya

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello house! Praise the Lord with me!!!
> 
> God has blessed us with a beautiful baby girl!!! I put to bed a litte while ago!!!


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Better than a grant news!!!!! Hopefully she'll bring good luck with her along with your grant!


----------



## sumaya

prav5062 said:


> Finally got the 189 grant after waiting for 4 months.
> 
> Do I need to do Visa label on the passport? I guess Oz is label free? Please help me here...


Congrats!


----------



## JennyAus

Paddy_cool said:


> I called up DIBP tdy and they informed tht they are still processing July application....and it will atleast take 5-6 weeks to allocate a case officer to my file....
> 
> On the contrary, there are others who had applied mid of Aug and late Aug have received grants.....quite of few hv been allocated a CO too...
> 
> Dont know whats happening at DIBP....there seems to be no order as my app is in 10th week and it still does nt hv a case officer....


Hi Paddy_cool

Thank you for letting us know about your call to DIBP.

In my opinion, there is NO contradiction between what DIBP staff told you today over the phone and what you have seen on visa tracker regarding people's visa grant.

I have no idea how many teams in Immigration Department in total. But lets say 30 teams. 10 teams have finished off all July applications and now they are all allocated to review August ones. The other 20 teams are still working on July applications. Of course, they are not allowed to jump to August apps while they have not finished processing July things. So , when you called them up today and asked where they were up to with these applications; unfortunately, you had a person who was in charge in the team still processing July apps. This person and her team cannot start to August apps while they are still stuck with July apps. And of course, they CANNOT tell you that " WE ARE STILL PROCESSING JULY APPS, BUT OTHER TEAMS ARE PROCESSING AUGUST APPS NOW. DO NOT WORRY BLA BLA BLA....." . They are not allowed to say so. 

So now you got what I meant???

I am so sure few teams start to work on August apps now but just FEW teams...not many...so the process is quite slow...Slow but at least it is in progress for those August apps.... We all can see this on visa tracker. 

Hope this makes clear to you , buddy.


----------



## fly2shashi

prav5062 said:


> Finally got the 189 grant after waiting for 4 months.
> 
> Do I need to do Visa label on the passport? I guess Oz is label free? Please help me here...


Congrats!

No, you don't need a visa label and it's not free, from 1-July-2014, visa label will cost you $150/passport.

I thought of getting the labels, but then instead of spending $450 (for three of us) for something that's not required, I treated myself with a Sigma 50mm Macro Lens


----------



## JennyAus

Paddy_cool said:


> CO allocation timelines are 6-8 weeks....if it goes beyonds 10th week , then it raise an alarm to check wheather everything is normal with ur application or not.....there might be communication frm DIBP regarding further documents which might hv been missed by you...
> 
> I dont see any problem checking the same wid DIBP rather than sitting clueless wid full of frustration and anxity....specially while seeing others mates who applied 4 weeks after you hv been allocated a CO


CO are allocated randomly for each visa applications, and certainly, each visa application will be picked up randomly by CO to review.

This can explain the reason why other people lodged their apps way later than us but could get their visa grant faster...

I know it is unfair but that is how the whole process is... This is clearly to see on visa tracker now for 189 visa apps. Two of them actually, one of them lodged on 14 Aug (same like mine) but got CO allocated today, the other one lodged app on 25 Aug but got CO assigned on 8 Oct.... Ridiculous, right???

Got no choice, mate... just wait and pray.


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*ACS Assesment*



GinjaNINJA said:


> Your agent doesn't know ratsass. Tel him/her to follow this forum.
> 
> 1. BE (Electronics & Telecomm) >> ICT MAJOR (not closely related to nominated occupation) . You are right about lossing 4 yrs of work experience once assessed.
> 2. Bachelors will be assessed as ICT Major so it doesnt matter if you include Masters in ACS application. End result is 15 points with or without Masters.
> 3. Why wait till Dec do it now. It doesnt matter if you say them you are in Australia on 457. Has nothing to do with assessment.
> 4. No restrictions.
> 
> Goodluck with your adventure mate. Follow up with your agent for each and every step they take.


<PM> Hi All, Need your help on below 
Scenario:

Completed my Bachelors in Electronics & Telecommunication in 2006, Started working from Nov 2006 till date as a Business Analyst. Completed my PGDBM in Finance from 2007-2010 (Part time). This November will complete my 8 years of exp.

Questions:

1) Showing PGDBM will help me or create issues as it was done with Major in Finance?
2) Not showing PGDBM will have any Impact in the points?
2) How much points i will get for experience and how it will be calculated?


----------



## JennyAus

cancerianlrules said:


> Can you provide the source of the information that CO allocation is 6-8 weeks?
> 
> Has DIBP said that?
> 
> Please share the privileged source of your information.
> 
> Do not waste the time of DIBP by calling them up just out of 'anxiety' or 'impatience'. They know how and *when* to do their job.


Hi cancerianrules, 

I am pretty sure there is NO info regarding CO allocation time on Immigration website. I mean there is no clue of how often CO will be assigned for visa apps. 

I have been searching for CO allocation time but all I have got was the info from other applicants who had an experience with their visa apps, about when their apps being allocated. They counted the days and assumed that CO allocations is 6-8 weeks. 

Unfortunately, I am a new member in this forum so I cannot share any link here. But from what I remember, there is a blog of a migration agent. One of the lawyer there wrote that the CO will be allocated in 8 weeks from the date your visa is lodged.


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

The "Last updated Date" in the immi account wil change from the initila date to the date CO is assigned.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

prasad.mahadik said:


> <PM> Hi All, Need your help on below
> Scenario:
> 
> Completed my Bachelors in Electronics & Telecommunication in 2006, Started working from Nov 2006 till date as a Business Analyst. Completed my PGDBM in Finance from 2007-2010 (Part time). This November will complete my 8 years of exp.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) Showing PGDBM will help me or create issues as it was done with Major in Finance?
> 2) Not showing PGDBM will have any Impact in the points?
> 2) How much points i will get for experience and how it will be calculated?


1. No issues show it or not. If it was me i wouldnt bother to get it assessed because its something to do with finance and not even related to your occupation, secondly its part time. Also you ll get 15 points for your Bachelors degree including PGDBM wouldnt help in any way.
2. No impact.
3. out of 8yrs you ll be able to claim points for 4 yrs experience. As you have Bachelors in ECE initial 4 yrs of your experience will be assessed but will be tagged irrelevant and the remaining 4 yrs would be relevant. So for experience you can claim 5 points.(Bachelors ECE : ICT Major >> Not closely related to nominated occupation)


----------



## Zabeen

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello house! Praise the Lord with me!!!
> 
> God has blessed us with a beautiful baby girl!!! I put to bed a litte while ago!!!


Congrats!!!! May God bless the new one a healthy and happy life!


----------



## Etch123

fly2shashi said:


> Congrats! No, you don't need a visa label and it's not free, from 1-July-2014, visa label will cost you $150/passport. I thought of getting the labels, but then instead of spending $450 (for three of us) for something that's not required, I treated myself with a Sigma 50mm Macro Lens


Ha ha good choice, Nikon or canon mount?


----------



## prasad.mahadik

GinjaNINJA said:


> 1. No issues show it or not. If it was me i wouldnt bother to get it assessed because its something to do with finance and not even related to your occupation, secondly its part time. Also you ll get 15 points for your Bachelors degree including PGDBM wouldnt help in any way.
> 2. No impact.
> 3. out of 8yrs you ll be able to claim points for 4 yrs experience. As you have Bachelors in ECE initial 4 yrs of your experience will be assessed but will be tagged irrelevant and the remaining 4 yrs would be relevant. So for experience you can claim 5 points.(Bachelors ECE : ICT Major >> Not closely related to nominated occupation)


Thanks a lot Buddy...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prav5062 said:


> Finally got the 189 grant after waiting for 4 months.
> 
> Do I need to do Visa label on the passport? I guess Oz is label free? Please help me here...


No, you do not 'need' to have a visa label, but you may 'want' to have a visa label. At the Indian airport you may bump into an immigration officer who will create a fuss if he can't see any visa label on your passport. I am not saying you 'will' get into this situation, but you 'may'. 

When I went through immigration check at Sydney airport they didn't even ask for my grant letter or visa label. They just scanned the first page of my passport and they knew why I was standing there. No questions asked. Immigration check was very smooth. When I went to medicare office they were happy to see visa label on my passport and did not ask for my grant letter. When I went to get my bank account activated they were happy to see my visa label and did not ask for my grant letter. Otherwise, I would have had to bother to carry those so many papers everywhere. If it does not bother you to carry those papers everywhere then just leave getting a visa label. 

Considering the benefit of AUD 150 spread over 5 years of visa life, I thing it is a good deal. Even more so, if you are a single applicant the cost may not seem very substantial.


----------



## fly2shashi

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> The "Last updated Date" in the immi account wil change from the initila date to the date CO is assigned.


Not necessarily. It will change only if CO has updated the status or sent correspondence for ex, change the status of docs from received to met etc.

SS


----------



## fly2shashi

Etch123 said:


> Ha ha good choice, Nikon or canon mount?


Canon mount, for 6D. Unfortunately, am stuck in cold weather and not finding much bugs. Will use it to the fullest when in Australia, when you find a lots of bugs in parks in the summer 

SS


----------



## amar_gahir

Hey Guys... my post got lost in hair-cut discussion... 

re-posting: How do we know if CO has been assigned? my case status is "in Progress" and documents show as "Received". I have uploaded what was mentioned except medical, PCC & Form 80.

plz suggest.
BR


----------



## shrikant79

radical said:


> Congratulations!! hgan. You finally received your invite. Good to hear that. Did you find out what messed up with your EOI?



hgan - I am new to this forum. Just wanted to know why does your signature shows 1st invite and 2nd invite. So far I have heard of getting just a single invite post EOI.

Thanks
Shrikant


----------



## IndigoKKing

amar_gahir said:


> Hey Guys... my post got lost in hair-cut discussion...
> 
> re-posting: How do we know if CO has been assigned? my case status is "in Progress" and documents show as "Received". I have uploaded what was mentioned except medical, PCC & Form 80.
> 
> plz suggest.
> BR


I think someone answered you. Here, I found it:



ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> The "Last updated Date" in the immi account wil change from the initila date to the date CO is assigned.


----------



## malisajj

amar_gahir said:


> Hey Guys... my post got lost in hair-cut discussion...
> 
> re-posting: How do we know if CO has been assigned? my case status is "in Progress" and documents show as "Received". I have uploaded what was mentioned except medical, PCC & Form 80.
> 
> plz suggest.
> BR


I think the documents status does not necessarily indicate co allocation. Because my documents status started changing to received 2 days after I submitted/ front-loaded them however the first co communication was 2 months after the last document upload. I guess may be before co allocation there is a team to do preliminary check of documents.
Would suggest to call DIBP to check if co is allocated.


----------



## sevnik0202

prav5062 said:


> Finally got the 189 grant after waiting for 4 months.
> 
> Do I need to do Visa label on the passport? I guess Oz is label free? Please help me here...


No labels mate


----------



## Paddy_cool

JennyAus said:


> Hi Paddy_cool
> 
> Thank you for letting us know about your call to DIBP.
> 
> In my opinion, there is NO contradiction between what DIBP staff told you today over the phone and what you have seen on visa tracker regarding people's visa grant.
> 
> I have no idea how many teams in Immigration Department in total. But lets say 30 teams. 10 teams have finished off all July applications and now they are all allocated to review August ones. The other 20 teams are still working on July applications. Of course, they are not allowed to jump to August apps while they have not finished processing July things. So , when you called them up today and asked where they were up to with these applications; unfortunately, you had a person who was in charge in the team still processing July apps. This person and her team cannot start to August apps while they are still stuck with July apps. And of course, they CANNOT tell you that " WE ARE STILL PROCESSING JULY APPS, BUT OTHER TEAMS ARE PROCESSING AUGUST APPS NOW. DO NOT WORRY BLA BLA BLA....." . They are not allowed to say so.
> 
> So now you got what I meant???
> 
> I am so sure few teams start to work on August apps now but just FEW teams...not many...so the process is quite slow...Slow but at least it is in progress for those August apps.... We all can see this on visa tracker.
> 
> Hope this makes clear to you , buddy.


Thanks Jenny fr eleborating the things so clearly and beautifully ....,

I m completly agree wid ur point of view....I never thought of on these lines....

Lets judy hope tht we all get our grant Asap...


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

any update?


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

This is the Visa tracker for anyone who was asking:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...sharing#gid=84

Please respect the document and only enter your information in a single line. Do not Edit, Filter, Sort or Delete anything from the sheet.


----------



## maq_qatar

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello house! Praise the Lord with me!!!
> 
> God has blessed us with a beautiful baby girl!!! I put to bed a litte while ago!!!


Thats great news.Congrats

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## semaaustralia

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello house! Praise the Lord with me!!!
> 
> God has blessed us with a beautiful baby girl!!! I put to bed a litte while ago!!!


Congrats...Great news indeed...


----------



## fly2shashi

prav5062 said:


> Thanks. I see someone here got the label and got confused. Is there any benefit of doing label?
> 
> Are there any chances of getting job offer from India? Skill set IT Business Analyst. Having tough time to finance initial months without job.


The first hurdle in getting a job from being in India - most of the companies in India require three months notice period and no company in Australia accepts that 

From my friends experience, it was very hard for them to secure a job being in India so finally they left their current job, went to AU and got the job. I got a suggestion to buy an Australian virtual number to have it mentioned in my CV to at least get an interview call. Have not tried it though.

SS


----------



## dextress

fly2shashi said:


> The first hurdle in getting a job from being in India - most of the companies in India require three months notice period and no company in Australia accepts that
> 
> From my friends experience, it was very hard for them to secure a job being in India so finally they left their current job, went to AU and got the job. I got a suggestion to buy an Australian virtual number to have it mentioned in my CV to at least get an interview call. Have not tried it though.
> 
> SS


And how do we get an Australian virtual number?


----------



## dextress

MaxTheWolf said:


> No, you do not 'need' to have a visa label, but you may 'want' to have a visa label. At the Indian airport you may bump into an immigration officer who will create a fuss if he can't see any visa label on your passport. I am not saying you 'will' get into this situation, but you 'may'.
> 
> When I went through immigration check at Sydney airport they didn't even ask for my grant letter or visa label. They just scanned the first page of my passport and they knew why I was standing there. No questions asked. Immigration check was very smooth. When I went to medicare office they were happy to see visa label on my passport and did not ask for my grant letter. When I went to get my bank account activated they were happy to see my visa label and did not ask for my grant letter. Otherwise, I would have had to bother to carry those so many papers everywhere. If it does not bother you to carry those papers everywhere then just leave getting a visa label.
> 
> Considering the benefit of AUD 150 spread over 5 years of visa life, I thing it is a good deal. Even more so, if you are a single applicant the cost may not seem very substantial.



How many papers are there to carry?
We are family for 4, that makes it $600. Really need to weigh the inconvenience of carrying papers against the cost.


----------



## Haadka

What I came to realize is that we waste so much time and energy in tracking the progress of not only ours but everyone else out there. Not to mention our never ending speculations of how the immigration department works internally. It is good to share the timelines to give each other some heads up, but no need to be obsessed about all this. This is madness.

If you are a worrying person, that is fine. There are many things to worry about other than getting the PR itself. Not getting it from the first shot is nothing compared to the challenges ahead of whoever wants to basically be reborn again and start over his life.

I mean what is the worse to happen here? Getting rejected from the first time? Losing the application money you've spent? The worse scenario is that you do it again. In that case the fee is nothing but equal to the cost of living in Australia for one month for a couple with one preschool child. That it is nothing compared to what is head, like finding a job and securing your financials for longer periods of time.

I think if one is done with application requirements, it is better for him or her to plan what to do after the grant (if not already). Because I tell you 2-3 months is a plenty of time. We can learn a lot about what is there down under.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Thanks for the wishes everyone!!! I appreciate!!!


----------



## fly2shashi

dextress said:


> How many papers are there to carry?
> We are family for 4, that makes it $600. Really need to weigh the inconvenience of carrying papers against the cost.


Grant letter is of 6 pages (only 2 pages are relevant though). If you print both sides, that would be three pages/person. If there is no label then it's always recommended to carry the grant letters with the passport. 

SS


----------



## dextress

Just called DIBP. Got standard reply that I should wait a little longer, every case is different and take its own time etc etc


----------



## dextress

*Granted...*



dextress said:


> Just called DIBP. Got standard reply that I should wait a little longer, every case is different and take its own time etc etc


15 min after this call, just when I was going to sleep, mobile buzzed. Checked and it was THE Golden Mail. :yo::cheer2:
Going through the grant letter now.
Immi account's first page status is still "In Progress" but inside its "Granted" for all 4 of us.
IED is 28-May-2015, as expected, its exactly 1 year after PCC.

phew!!! relieved now!


----------



## kingcantona7

Congrats dextress


----------



## cancerianlrules

JennyAus said:


> Hi cancerianrules,
> 
> I am pretty sure there is NO info regarding CO allocation time on Immigration website. I mean there is no clue of how often CO will be assigned for visa apps.
> 
> I have been searching for CO allocation time but all I have got was the info from other applicants who had an experience with their visa apps, about when their apps being allocated. They counted the days and assumed that CO allocations is 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am a new member in this forum so I cannot share any link here. But from what I remember, there is a blog of a migration agent. One of the lawyer there wrote that the CO will be allocated in 8 weeks from the date your visa is lodged.


While a CO may be allocated in 8 weeks, if any agent or migration lawyer claims CO *will* be allocated in 8 weeks, then its very obvious to see that its false information. *Majority* (more than 90%) of COs are NOT allocated in 8 weeks. Its very obvious from the tracker, and the interpretation is mere common sense. 

In case, some applicants get a CO allocated in 8 weeks, it does not give people license to call the DIBP (CO team) and question them on why they have not received a CO. There are quite a few posts on the forum, when people have called the DIBP and the CO has asked them '*How did you get this number? This number is only provided in the email sent by CO. This is not a general inquiry number.*' Is it so hard to understand? Its mere stupidity of people, not being able to control their anxiety and wasting the time of DIBP who is working on their designed process. Just think about it, do we really want COs to answer our stupid inquiries or work on the applications? The timeline is 3 months, one should not call DIBP until the timeline ceases, as simple as that!


----------



## rashNAsh

Congratulations dextress!  Which number did you call? 

-----------------------------------------
189-75points-lodged 8th August, 2014


----------



## Paddy_cool

D/a

With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today.....

Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday...

Wish you all a speedy grant....


----------



## Paddy_cool

*Grant*

D/a

With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today.....

Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday...

Wish you all a speedy grant....


----------



## Paddy_cool

*Grant*

D/a

With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today.....

Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday...

Wish you all a speedy grant....


----------



## JennyAus

Congrats Paddy_cool..I am happy for you.
Yeah, I hope I can get visa grant soon...hihihi

Could you please share your timeline as signature and update urs on visa tracker for reference if you do not mind?

Thanks heaps, buddy


----------



## mattcuz

Hey Guys

Just joined this forum. I am also an October applicant 

I can't put my signature up yet as I need 5 posts firsts but I will put it here in the message.

133111 | 189 | Onshore Perth |Start getting docs together:25Jun14 |Vetasses Submit:19Jul14 |IELTS Results:27Aug14 L-9,R-8,W-9,R-9 Overall-9| |Vetassess +ve:03Oct14 | EOI submit:65 points - 08Oct14 | EOI Round Open:13Oct14 | EOI:Invite:13Oct14 | Visa Applied:14Oct14 | Medicals: .... | CO Assigned : .....


How has the process been for you guys so far?


----------



## Paddy_cool

JennyAus said:


> Congrats Paddy_cool..I am happy for you.
> Yeah, I hope I can get visa grant soon...hihihi
> 
> Could you please share your timeline as signature and update urs on visa tracker for reference if you do not mind?
> 
> Thanks heaps, buddy


thanks Jenny....wish you a speedy grant too.

Have updated the tracker with my details..


----------



## ronthevisio

*Me too..*

One more!

Hi...
Congratulations and good luck everyone!

EOI submitted 25/09/2014 | 60 Points | Invitiation Recd 13/10/2014 | 189 lodged onshore MEL 13/10/2014 | SOL Occupation 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer | Secondary applicants spouse and child - currently in India | Awaiting Indian PCC - applied on 24/09/2014 | Medicals pending | AU work experience 3 years - documents pending | Awaiting CO


----------



## sevnik0202

dextress said:


> 15 min after this call, just when I was going to sleep, mobile buzzed. Checked and it was THE Golden Mail. :yo::cheer2:
> Going through the grant letter now.
> Immi account's first page status is still "In Progress" but inside its "Granted" for all 4 of us.
> IED is 28-May-2015, as expected, its exactly 1 year after PCC.
> 
> phew!!! relieved now!


Congrats dextress finally you got your grant as I said its around the corner. 

Cheers. Have fun.


----------



## sevnik0202

Paddy_cool said:


> D/a
> 
> With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today.....
> 
> Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday...
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant....


Congrats mate.


----------



## JennyAus

Oh thank you.

Still cannot see ur info on visa tracker...

I have been refreshing the page many times but nothing changed there.


----------



## IndigoKKing

Paddy_cool said:


> D/a
> 
> With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today.....
> 
> Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday...
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant....


Super! Congrats Paddy....


----------



## Etch123

dextress said:


> 15 min after this call, just when I was going to sleep, mobile buzzed. Checked and it was THE Golden Mail. :yo::cheer2: Going through the grant letter now. Immi account's first page status is still "In Progress" but inside its "Granted" for all 4 of us. IED is 28-May-2015, as expected, its exactly 1 year after PCC. phew!!! relieved now!


Congratulations!


----------



## IndigoKKing

dextress said:


> 15 min after this call, just when I was going to sleep, mobile buzzed. Checked and it was THE Golden Mail. :yo::cheer2:
> Going through the grant letter now.
> Immi account's first page status is still "In Progress" but inside its "Granted" for all 4 of us.
> IED is 28-May-2015, as expected, its exactly 1 year after PCC.
> 
> phew!!! relieved now!


Congrats! Looks like follow up calls after 3 months do work indeed..


----------



## ronthevisio

As per the processing times mentioned on DIBP website we should all have our applications assigned to a case officer by Jan 12, 2015! Sounds like a long wait? It does to me


----------



## sarathy.shan

fly2shashi said:


> Nothing to worry about. If applicant has diabetes, high/low BP, Obesity, the hospital marks the status as Referred and DIBP health officer will review the already submitted results and might ask you to go through further checks.
> 
> SS


Thank you very much for the reply SS.

Medical is finalized for my spouse and reflected in the system just now.


----------



## ronthevisio

No offence but even 60 points can get invitation in the very first round after they become eligible, submit EOI.


----------



## ronthevisio

canary said:


> Hi guys, when did you submit eoi? What occupation code and how mmay points?
> 
> I submitted eoi on 3/10 as general accountant with 60pts, but didn't get invitation yesterday.
> 
> Please share your date of submission so we can track


Absolutely agree! It is simple to create a signature to let others know of progress on your application. May we start with the thread creator?


----------



## fly2shashi

sarathy.shan said:


> Thank you very much for the reply SS.
> 
> Medical is finalized for my spouse and reflected in the system just now.


That's great!


----------



## mattcuz

ronthevisio said:


> As per the processing times mentioned on DIBP website we should all have our applications assigned to a case officer by Jan 12, 2015! Sounds like a long wait? It does to me


Jup seems a bit of a wait but if we get our visas in January it will be the perfect time for job season


----------



## fly2shashi

dextress said:


> 15 min after this call, just when I was going to sleep, mobile buzzed. Checked and it was THE Golden Mail. :yo::cheer2:
> Going through the grant letter now.
> Immi account's first page status is still "In Progress" but inside its "Granted" for all 4 of us.
> IED is 28-May-2015, as expected, its exactly 1 year after PCC.
> 
> phew!!! relieved now!


Congratulations dextress, a great news!

SS


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats paddy..i guess ur call yesterday worked..
pray for us..


----------



## padmakarrao

Congrats dextress and paddy cool. Have a great future in Oz.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## maq_qatar

dextress said:


> 15 min after this call, just when I was going to sleep, mobile buzzed. Checked and it was THE Golden Mail. :yo::cheer2:
> Going through the grant letter now.
> Immi account's first page status is still "In Progress" but inside its "Granted" for all 4 of us.
> IED is 28-May-2015, as expected, its exactly 1 year after PCC.
> 
> phew!!! relieved now!


Thts the way they work, grant was ready in your case you just poke them to hit the send button.

Congrats dear and good luck for future life.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

Paddy_cool said:


> D/a
> 
> With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today.....
> 
> Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday...
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant....


Congrats paddy and wish you all the best for oz life.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Paddy_cool

JennyAus said:


> Oh thank you.
> 
> Still cannot see ur info on visa tracker...
> 
> I have been refreshing the page many times but nothing changed there.


Hope you can see now.....


----------



## jainneha

Guys, just received an email from GSM Adelaide Team 2 requesting docs which has already been submitted.. Not sure why it is required again, but nevertheless.. How long do they take roughly to process the application after we sent the docs?


----------



## jainneha

Paddy_cool said:


> D/a
> 
> With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today.....
> 
> Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday...
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant....


Congrats.. even I had lodged my application on 8th Aug and got an email from the GSM Adelaide team for addnl docs..


----------



## khairulbd

Got the grant on 14th October. But I've got only 2 months to make first entry. Before 12th Dec, 2014 I've to make my first visit.
Can any one tell me why I've got so little time.

Regards,
Khairul.


----------



## ask2

Paddy_cool said:


> D/a
> 
> With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today.....
> 
> Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday...
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant....


Congrats Cool Paddy.... Which number did you call ?


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats khairulbd


----------



## kingcantona7

@jainneha.
can u pls share what additional docs has been asked by the CO?


----------



## padmakarrao

Congrats khairul. When did you get your medicals and pcc done? Based on those dates normally initial entry date is fixed. Share your details please.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## malisajj

khairulbd said:


> Got the grant on 14th October. But I've got only 2 months to make first entry. Before 12th Dec, 2014 I've to make my first visit.
> Can any one tell me why I've got so little time.
> 
> Regards,
> Khairul.


Congratulations
From your timeline it seems you submitted med/pcc in May 2013. This may be the reason you got little time to complete the first visit.
Did the co request resubmission of med/pcc?


----------



## sumaya

dextress said:


> 15 min after this call, just when I was going to sleep, mobile buzzed. Checked and it was THE Golden Mail. :yo::cheer2:
> Going through the grant letter now.
> Immi account's first page status is still "In Progress" but inside its "Granted" for all 4 of us.
> IED is 28-May-2015, as expected, its exactly 1 year after PCC.
> 
> phew!!! relieved now!





Paddy_cool said:


> D/a
> 
> With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today.....
> 
> Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday...
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant....


Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## kingcantona7

guys...got my DIRECT GRANT!!!!!!
woohoo...thank god,and thanks everyone


----------



## kingcantona7

just got our DIRECT GRANT few minutes back...
thank god, thanks everyone...
for other waiting, don worry..we are with you..u will all get it asap.


----------



## sumaya

khairulbd said:


> Got the grant on 14th October. But I've got only 2 months to make first entry. Before 12th Dec, 2014 I've to make my first visit.
> Can any one tell me why I've got so little time.
> 
> Regards,
> Khairul.


Congratulations brother!


----------



## sumaya

kingcantona7 said:


> just got our DIRECT GRANT few minutes back...
> thank god, thanks everyone...
> for other waiting, don worry..we are with you..u will all get it asap.


Congratulation!


----------



## kevin538

kingcantona7 said:


> just got our DIRECT GRANT few minutes back...
> thank god, thanks everyone...
> for other waiting, don worry..we are with you..u will all get it asap.


Many Congratulations King, all the best for your future ozzz life.


----------



## sevnik0202

kingcantona7 said:


> just got our DIRECT GRANT few minutes back...
> thank god, thanks everyone...
> for other waiting, don worry..we are with you..u will all get it asap.


Congrats.


----------



## ask2

kingcantona7 said:


> just got our DIRECT GRANT few minutes back...
> thank god, thanks everyone...
> for other waiting, don worry..we are with you..u will all get it asap.


Wow... Congrats !!! Did you call them before your grant ??


----------



## jainneha

kingcantona7 said:


> @jainneha.
> can u pls share what additional docs has been asked by the CO?


He asked for the form 80 again, and overseas qualification certs.. we had uploaded this earlier.. so nothing addnl as such..


----------



## jainneha

kingcantona7 said:


> just got our DIRECT GRANT few minutes back...
> thank god, thanks everyone...
> for other waiting, don worry..we are with you..u will all get it asap.


what a co-incidence.. congrats!


----------



## IndigoKKing

kingcantona7 said:


> just got our DIRECT GRANT few minutes back...
> thank god, thanks everyone...
> for other waiting, don worry..we are with you..u will all get it asap.


Congratulations kingcantona7! Great news...


----------



## ask2

kingcantona7 said:


> just got our DIRECT GRANT few minutes back...
> thank god, thanks everyone...
> for other waiting, don worry..we are with you..u will all get it asap.


Btw ... Hope somebody is looking into my application alredy.... :fingerscrossed:

Updated your signature and visa tracker ??


----------



## khairulbd

sumaya said:


> Congratulations brother!


Thank you very much.


----------



## cancerianlrules

kingcantona7 said:


> just got our DIRECT GRANT few minutes back...
> thank god, thanks everyone...
> for other waiting, don worry..we are with you..u will all get it asap.


Congratulations brother!

Looks like DIBP has started loving Wednesdays too!  

I'm sure this is not a slow week anymore! What say?


----------



## maq_qatar

jainneha said:


> Guys, just received an email from GSM Adelaide Team 2 requesting docs which has already been submitted.. Not sure why it is required again, but nevertheless.. How long do they take roughly to process the application after we sent the docs?


You can not predict their timing, sometime within a week some time more than a month.

If all submitted be ready to receive grant soon. Good luck

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

khairulbd said:


> Got the grant on 14th October. But I've got only 2 months to make first entry. Before 12th Dec, 2014 I've to make my first visit.
> Can any one tell me why I've got so little time.
> 
> Regards,
> Khairul.


Congrats khairul, check your medical and pcc date. IED decided whichever issued first.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

kingcantona7 said:


> just got our DIRECT GRANT few minutes back...
> thank god, thanks everyone...
> for other waiting, don worry..we are with you..u will all get it asap.


Congrats dear..plan a big party in aus for all of us 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Etch123

kingcantona7 said:


> just got our DIRECT GRANT few minutes back...
> thank god, thanks everyone...
> for other waiting, don worry..we are with you..u will all get it asap.


Wow Fantastic!


----------



## MKIRESL

Hi,
I am a new member of expat forum.
I am an applicant as Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO 233512) from Bangladesh.

EOI Received: 08th September, 2014 (Point test score: 60).
Visa application submit on 25th September, 2014
CO yet not assign
All documents upload (except PCC & Meds).
Will it better to upload PCC & Meds before CO assign for me? 

Can anyone advice me.


----------



## Etch123

fly2shashi said:


> Canon mount, for 6D. Unfortunately, am stuck in cold weather and not finding much bugs. Will use it to the fullest when in Australia, when you find a lots of bugs in parks in the summer
> 
> SS


Super, I'm a nikon guy can't wait to start snapping down under!


----------



## sumaya

shrikant79 said:


> hgan - I am new to this forum. Just wanted to know why does your signature shows 1st invite and 2nd invite. So far I have heard of getting just a single invite post EOI.
> 
> Thanks
> Shrikant


Hi, According to the following blog, if you fail to apply for a Visa against your first invitation, they probably send another invitation in the next round. 
http://migrationblog.immi.gov.au/2011/12/13/skillselect-–-rankings-and-invitations-explained/
_ Invited applicants will have 60 days to lodge a visa application using the department’s electronic lodgement system. The visa application process will occur outside of SkillSelect.

If you receive two invitations in SkillSelect but do not lodge a valid visa application as a result of these invitations, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and will have to be formally resubmitted to be considered for future invitation rounds.

If you do not receive an invitation, it is proposed that your EOI will remain active in SkillSelect for 2 years. You will have the option to renew your EOI if it expires._

Hopefully the blog will help you with more information.


----------



## kingcantona7

cancerianlrules said:


> Congratulations brother!
> 
> Looks like DIBP has started loving Wednesdays too!
> 
> I'm sure this is not a slow week anymore! What say?


thanks everyone, thank god..
@cancerialrules, no I admit my mistake..this has been the fastest week...
I hope you all get grants asap.


----------



## kingcantona7

jainneha said:


> what a co-incidence.. congrats!


seriously..i don blv this...it was few minutes after I posted you that query...
ull get soon...


----------



## kingcantona7

ask2 said:


> Wow... Congrats !!! Did you call them before your grant ??


no..i did not call
was planning to wait till nov 12th(3 months)
thank god I don have to...


----------



## kingcantona7

it was Brisbane , team 33..just to update


----------



## sumaya

MKIRESL said:


> Hi,
> I am a new member of expat forum.
> I am an applicant as Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO 233512) from Bangladesh.
> 
> EOI Received: 08th September, 2014 (Point test score: 60).
> Visa application submit on 25th September, 2014
> CO yet not assign
> All documents upload (except PCC & Meds).
> Will it better to upload PCC & Meds before CO assign for me?
> 
> Can anyone advice me.


Hi bhaia, I have front-loaded all my documents including PCC and Medical and my medical result has been finalized according to my ImmiAccount. I think it helps the process to speed up.

By the way, there is a thread for we Bangladeshis and another two for september 2014 applicants, I'm posting the links below:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-update-bangladesh-applicant-status-505.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...14-gang-please-share-timelines-details-7.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...602-189-visa-applicants-september-2014-a.html


----------



## remya2013

kingcantona7 said:


> guys...got my DIRECT GRANT!!!!!!
> woohoo...thank god,and thanks everyone


Congrats.. 
urs 189 or 190


----------



## kingcantona7

its 189 remya..


----------



## luxalexis

kingcantona7 said:


> guys...got my DIRECT GRANT!!!!!!
> woohoo...thank god,and thanks everyone


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## kimh

kingcantona7 said:


> guys...got my DIRECT GRANT!!!!!!
> woohoo...thank god,and thanks everyone


Comgratulations  truly the king today.


----------



## bym007

Hi all,

I also submitted my EoI application on 13/10, and had to re-edit some job details to match the ACS assessment. So I believe my new submission date is 14/10.

Status on Skill Select says SUBMITTED, so does that mean I can forget about this and carry on ? When will be the next round of invitations and where can I keep up with this information ?

Thanks and good luck to all.


----------



## 189

kingcantona7 said:


> guys...got my DIRECT GRANT!!!!!!
> woohoo...thank god,and thanks everyone


Heartiest Congratulations mate


----------



## fly2shashi

Paddy_cool said:


> D/a
> 
> With the grace of god I received my direct grant today......I called up DIBP yesterday and here I received my today.....
> 
> Thanks Jenny for controlling my nerves yesterday...
> 
> Wish you all a speedy grant....


Congrats paddy_cool!

SS


----------



## icedrop9

Hi Folks,

I need help with 2 queries. Appreciate a response/advise on these questions.

Q1. I ( secondary applicant) have been down with a yeast infection since a couple of months. We were waiting for it to clear up before we go for medicals. However it seems to be taking some time. At the time of application ( 12th August) , it was not there hence we answered no for the question in which prescribed medications are asked. This might cause a variation in the urine report, though currently the urine report is showing normal after the medication. We are not sure if given the current situation and with the medication still going on/infection still present there is a probability of the urine report being abnormal. Should we try and postpone our medicals for few more days say November 1st week to ensure I have a higher probability of a normal urine report. Our visa might get delayed because of this. Or do you think this is not considered major by the Australian govt and it will not make much of a difference to the visa application process. Pls advise.

Q2. During the time of ACS application , we noticed later that the referral letters submitted for the first 2 companies for my husband had the designations swapped by mistake. Developer and Software engineer were the titles. We had also submitted the company letters which had the correct designations. In the ACS outcome letter, it reflects the designations from the referral letters which is not accurate though they are similar and are from the same occupation. Given this , our agent is suggesting sending a covering letter to the CO/team ( not sure how we would know as we did not get any allocation details) with a justification for this mistake. Is that the right approach? any leads on this would be appreciated.

Thanks


189 Software Engineer ( Spouse) visa lodged- 12th Aug, 2014, Frontloaded all documents except medicals and Form 80. Awaiting CO Allocation


----------



## icedrop9

Hi Folks,

I need help with 2 queries. Appreciate a response/advise on these questions.

Q1. I ( secondary applicant) have been down with a yeast infection since a couple of months. We were waiting for it to clear up before we go for medicals. However it seems to be taking some time. At the time of application ( 12th August) , it was not there hence we answered no for the question in which prescribed medications are asked. This might cause a variation in the urine report, though currently the urine report is showing normal after the medication. We are not sure if given the current situation and with the medication still going on/infection still present there is a probability of the urine report being abnormal. Should we try and postpone our medicals for few more days say November 1st week to ensure I have a higher probability of a normal urine report. Our visa might get delayed because of this. Or do you think this is not considered major by the Australian govt and it will not make much of a difference to the visa application process. Pls advise.

Q2. During the time of ACS application , we noticed later that the referral letters submitted for the first 2 companies for my husband had the designations swapped by mistake. Developer and Software engineer were the titles. We had also submitted the company letters which had the correct designations. In the ACS outcome letter, it reflects the designations from the referral letters which is not accurate though they are similar and are from the same occupation. Given this , our agent is suggesting sending a covering letter to the CO/team ( not sure how we would know as we did not get any allocation details) with a justification for this mistake. Is that the right approach? any leads on this would be appreciated.

Thanks


189 Software Engineer ( Spouse) visa lodged- 12th Aug, 2014, Frontloaded all documents except medicals and Form 80. Awaiting CO Allocation


----------



## IndigoKKing

icedrop9 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I need help with 2 queries. Appreciate a response/advise on these questions.
> 
> Q1. I ( secondary applicant) have been down with a yeast infection since a couple of months. We were waiting for it to clear up before we go for medicals. However it seems to be taking some time. At the time of application ( 12th August) , it was not there hence we answered no for the question in which prescribed medications are asked. This might cause a variation in the urine report, though currently the urine report is showing normal after the medication. We are not sure if given the current situation and with the medication still going on/infection still present there is a probability of the urine report being abnormal. Should we try and postpone our medicals for few more days say November 1st week to ensure I have a higher probability of a normal urine report. Our visa might get delayed because of this. Or do you think this is not considered major by the Australian govt and it will not make much of a difference to the visa application process. Pls advise.
> 
> Q2. During the time of ACS application , we noticed later that the referral letters submitted for the first 2 companies for my husband had the designations swapped by mistake. Developer and Software engineer were the titles. We had also submitted the company letters which had the correct designations. In the ACS outcome letter, it reflects the designations from the referral letters which is not accurate though they are similar and are from the same occupation. Given this , our agent is suggesting sending a covering letter to the CO/team ( not sure how we would know as we did not get any allocation details) with a justification for this mistake. Is that the right approach? any leads on this would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 189 Software Engineer ( Spouse) visa lodged- 12th Aug, 2014, Frontloaded all documents except medicals and Form 80. Awaiting CO Allocation


For the first query, it makes sense to wait until CO gets allocated and asks you for Medicals. It will delay your grant by a week may be, but will allow the infection to subside completely.

For the second query, I think if you let the above happen, you will naturally get a CO contact and you can explain about the ACS letter too. Since there is no difference in points, from what I have been reading on this forum, it won't be such a big deal if it is a genuine mistake.


----------



## hgan_16

shrikant79 said:


> hgan - I am new to this forum. Just wanted to know why does your signature shows 1st invite and 2nd invite. So far I have heard of getting just a single invite post EOI.
> 
> Thanks
> Shrikant


Hey Shrikant,

My signature shows just one EOI Submitted date and Invitation received date. Although, I had to submit two EOIs because there was something wrong with the first EOI that my agent submitted and that account got locked.
Hope this makes sense.

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## Zabeen

New to this thread! Lodged visa on 24th Sep'14


----------



## taz_mt

Congratulations to all grantees (is that even a word?),  all the best


----------



## mangala

IndigoKKing said:


> Super! Congrats Paddy....


Hi Paddy Congrats !!!

Could you please share DIBP contact number with us to which you called yesterday.
Our Medicals were completed on Sep 1st and we are awaiting yet for our VISA Grant letter. So would like to call once DIBP tomorrow morning.

Regards,
Mangala


----------



## 189

icedrop9 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I need help with 2 queries. Appreciate a response/advise on these questions.
> 
> Q1. I ( secondary applicant) have been down with a yeast infection since a couple of months. We were waiting for it to clear up before we go for medicals. However it seems to be taking some time. At the time of application ( 12th August) , it was not there hence we answered no for the question in which prescribed medications are asked. This might cause a variation in the urine report, though currently the urine report is showing normal after the medication. We are not sure if given the current situation and with the medication still going on/infection still present there is a probability of the urine report being abnormal. Should we try and postpone our medicals for few more days say November 1st week to ensure I have a higher probability of a normal urine report. Our visa might get delayed because of this. Or do you think this is not considered major by the Australian govt and it will not make much of a difference to the visa application process. Pls advise.
> 
> Q2. During the time of ACS application , we noticed later that the referral letters submitted for the first 2 companies for my husband had the designations swapped by mistake. Developer and Software engineer were the titles. We had also submitted the company letters which had the correct designations. In the ACS outcome letter, it reflects the designations from the referral letters which is not accurate though they are similar and are from the same occupation. Given this , our agent is suggesting sending a covering letter to the CO/team ( not sure how we would know as we did not get any allocation details) with a justification for this mistake. Is that the right approach? any leads on this would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 189 Software Engineer ( Spouse) visa lodged- 12th Aug, 2014, Frontloaded all documents except medicals and Form 80. Awaiting CO Allocation


Although I am not the correct person to answer but what I would do is,
1.	Wait for CO to request medical docs, this way one get extra time to recover and things will take its own course of action. Only limitation would be delay in grant but it is imminent having said waiting time to recover. - Anyways, I wish speedy recovery mate.

2.	Well as long as responsibilities and duties remain true and valid it should not matter. And there are high chances that ACS letter will be taken as valid evidence instead of employment experience letter.
One may submit change form and update this information, another option is just wait for CO if they inquire anything about it coz there is not much difference anyways. I would go for 2nd option.


----------



## sumaya

Zabeen said:


> New to this thread! Lodged visa on 24th Sep'14


Welcome dear!


----------



## jainneha

kingcantona7 said:


> seriously..i don blv this...it was few minutes after I posted you that query...
> ull get soon...


Maybe if u wld have asked me earlier, u wld have received it earlier.. hehe.. i may be ur lucky charm!


----------



## kingcantona7

yes you are jainneha.lets catch up in AU


----------



## ronthevisio

Hi bym007,

You're right regarding the date. 

Re invitations, see below:

"Please note the invitation rounds will be held on the second and fourth Monday of each month, rather than the first and third for the rest of the programme year."

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/SkillSelect/SkillSelect.aspX


----------



## bym007

ronthevisio said:


> "Please note the invitation rounds will be held on the second and fourth Monday of each month, rather than the first and third for the rest of the programme year."
> 
> SkillSelect


Thanks Ron, I found the link a short while back. So I guess the next round of invites is on 27/Oct.

I choose 189 and 190 both options, although my prefered locations Vic and NSW are both not accepting my professional category 263111 at this moment. My understanding is that there is no harm in choosing both visa options at this moment. When and if the choice comes, I can choose between either of them. Is this correct the approach ?

And


----------



## dixiechic

kingcantona7 said:


> yes you are jainneha.lets catch up in AU




Hi...if there is a problem in the Medicals then does the status still show health has been Finalised for this applicant or does it show something else ???


----------



## fly2shashi

dextress said:


> And how do we get an Australian virtual number?


Below link is just an example and there might be several others.

Australia Virtual Phone Number

SS


----------



## Prisbarboza

kingcantona7 said:


> just got our DIRECT GRANT few minutes back...
> thank god, thanks everyone...
> for other waiting, don worry..we are with you..u will all get it asap.


Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## noobrex

Hi Guys, 

Wanted to check as my agents has logged my visa application on 25 Sep, I wanted to view the progress of my application my self as well. However as he cant share his user credentials since he maintains all the applications using that account.

I opened a new account with immi and imported my application using TRN. Now my questions are -

1. Will my agent know that I have opened an account ?
2. will it have any impact on my application ?
3. Will i receive the grant e-mail or will i be able to view it online in immi account ?
4. Will i be able to view and receive the email co-correspondence ?
5. What should i select when i want to view my application using my immi account ? it gives many options ?

a. An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application.
b. A family member of the applicant acting on their behalf, including a sponsoring family member.
c. A friend of the applicant acting on their behalf.
d. A person appointed by the applicant to assist with the application process (for example, an education agent or tourism agent).
e. A representative of the employer or potential employer of the applicant, including a sponsoring or nominating employer.
f. A representative of an organization running an activity in which the applicant will participate during their visit. For example, an organisation running a conference, sporting event or entertainment event.
I. A person authorized by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application.


----------



## IndigoKKing

noobrex said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to check as my agents has logged my visa application on 25 Sep, I wanted to view the progress of my application my self as well. However as he cant share his user credentials since he maintains all the applications using that account.
> 
> I opened a new account with immi and imported my application using TRN. Now my questions are -


Hi.. 

1. Your agent won't know if you imported an application.

However, it is a good practice to keep them informed, since they were hired to help you and you are working together to get you a visa. If your Agents are not happy or don't give you transparent access, let them go to hell. You pay them, so they work for you, not the other way around.

2. It won't have any impact on the application if you do not edit anything online.

3. You won't receive anything unless you change the correspondence details in the Immi account. Your agents would have given their own email address. As long as you are working together, you shouldn't change this. There is a section called 'View Correspondence' where you can view all correspondence

4. I presume all email correspondence should be visible in the ImmiAccount since no other mode of correspondence is used normally.

5. I selected 'a' option since that is the correct one. My agent was able to access and upload to the application after that, so it is fine if you choose this.


----------



## axl84

Looks like the grants have reached Aug 10th. Means folks who have applied around Aug 30th should be through within a month!! Grrr - The wait is killing!!


----------



## replaytome

*June Visa file*

Hi All,

I have filled my 189 application on 5th June. Till date the status is showing as in Progress. The latest update from agent it is has gone to processing team. Anyone can tell how many weeks it will take from now. 


189 Software Engineer
Visa lodge date 5th June
Points -65
Medical/PCC all docuements already uploaded in Aug.


----------



## Vasu G

axl84 said:


> Looks like the grants have reached Aug 10th. Means folks who have applied around Aug 30th should be through within a month!! Grrr - The wait is killing!!


Actually it reached 12th Aug 

Nothing like that .. You never know when it comes .. Just sit tight ...


----------



## dd17

Congrats to all who received there grant!

There's a positive feeling in this thread

Wish us luck.. !!


----------



## ronthevisio

However, you're right re the choices you can/ should make and whether it affects.

Are you onshore/ offshore? Did you check vic and nsw state nomination requirements? Do you have any local/ overseas work experience? What is your country of origin?

You shall receive the invite in next round . It's always better to go for 189.


----------



## ronthevisio

Some background editing going on!

My post started with - 

Not being able to see your timeline doesn't really help to assist.


----------



## IndigoKKing

replaytome said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filled my 189 application on 5th June. Till date the status is showing as in Progress. The latest update from agent it is has gone to processing team. Anyone can tell how many weeks it will take from now.
> 
> 
> 189 Software Engineer
> Visa lodge date 5th June
> Points -65
> Medical/PCC all docuements already uploaded in Aug.


Looks like most June applicants got their grant. August applications are moving fast now.

No one on this forum can say for sure how long it will take, but a phone call to DIBP may move things faster. Did you try that yet?


----------



## shrikant79

Sumaya, hgan thank you for the response..that helps..

Shrikant


----------



## replaytome

Thanks for the quick reply. Frankly today after searching a lot on web I landed on this forum and found important information. 

I am going to call them tomorrow.

Any number which will lead me directly to correct people in Immigration department.

thanks once again


----------



## fly2shashi

replaytome said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filled my 189 application on 5th June. Till date the status is showing as in Progress. The latest update from agent it is has gone to processing team. Anyone can tell how many weeks it will take from now.
> 
> 
> 189 Software Engineer
> Visa lodge date 5th June
> Points -65
> Medical/PCC all docuements already uploaded in Aug.


Give them a call once to know the status. As you can see in the forum, sometimes you need to poke them to hit a send button.

SS


----------



## elsasl

Congrats! It's so happy to know you guys got your grant. I hope that everyone their grant soon.


----------



## fly2shashi

IndigoKKing said:


> Hi..
> 
> 1. Your agent won't know if you imported an application.
> 
> However, it is a good practice to keep them informed, since they were hired to help you and you are working together to get you a visa. If your Agents are not happy or don't give you transparent access, let them go to hell. You pay them, so they work for you, not the other way around.
> 
> 2. It won't have any impact on the application if you do not edit anything online.
> 
> 3. You won't receive anything unless you change the correspondence details in the Immi account. Your agents would have given their own email address. As long as you are working together, you shouldn't change this. There is a section called 'View Correspondence' where you can view all correspondence
> 
> 4. I presume all email correspondence should be visible in the ImmiAccount since no other mode of correspondence is used normally.
> 
> 5. I selected 'a' option since that is the correct one. My agent was able to access and upload to the application after that, so it is fine if you choose this.


In my case however, I don't see any correspondence whatsoever including grant notification to my agent. When I click on "View Grant Letter", I will be directed to View Correspondence page but it's just empty.

I have ignored it and have saved the grant letters (sent by agent) at a safe place and you can anyway get Grant letters from VEVO anytime.

SS


----------



## IndigoKKing

replaytome said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Frankly today after searching a lot on web I landed on this forum and found important information.
> 
> I am going to call them tomorrow.
> 
> Any number which will lead me directly to correct people in Immigration department.
> 
> thanks once again


There was a number floating on this forum a while ago. Not sure where it is now... May be you could drop a PM to Paddy_cool? This user called up the DIBP recently


----------



## harikris4u

*Vital Info for all*

Guys,

First things first, Hearty congrats to all the people who received their grants in the past few days. 

This thread is for all the people who has confusions about the Visa process. Hope this helps you guys

I read someone saying that the grant date has reached 12th.. please don't get this hopes right.. Just to let you know.. from the research and timeframes I see that most of the candidates from china are getting faster.

People who have applied on September also got their grant.. 
Next are on shore applicants. I don't understand why thats so. i couldn't see any link in that.

If you follow many other threads, you would know that there are many people who applied in July and they have not received ANY communication what so ever.

There is a small theory I came out with after an intense research ( Gone through almost 100 threads per day. Many different blogs, contacts, touch with consultancies) 

I might be wrong. This is for your benefit. If anyone knows a better confirmed version, please do correct me and enlighten others here.

Firstly, I sense that a through verification would be done for the experience they have DOUBT on. Not ALL… Say you worked in 3 companies and provided all the documents for 2 companies and omitted just one doc for 1 company(say its not important also) they might suspect and have it verified. (this takes time)

Secondly, Say you worked in 2 companies in 6 years, it would be easy for them to check it up. If you worked in more than 3/4 companies then to check and verify takes time.

Its nowhere mentioned ANYWHERE (as far as I have seen) the case officer allocation time. I just saw that the CO will contact you within 2 weeks after the case is allocated. Also, the time for the 189 visa(Priority 3 i think) is 3 months.. Its inconclusive whether this time should be considered for the complete visa time or the CO allocation time.

Note: i know there might be different versions for my above statement. I gladly accept it however, please give us the link too. I could not find anything stating the case officer would be allocated in 10 weeks.

Ive seen many people typing " Co likes to wind up on thur and fri so Grants flows that day. (OR) They like to wind up for christmas so we get grant fast"
Please avoid this thought. They do fast meaning they know how to do work (quality). Else their job would be screwed. 
I also heard that they would be pissed off if they are called without any good reason. So, please refrain from calling them unless its ABSOLUTELY Necessary. I know We all are very well know to be Impatience. But please don't be an elephant and bathe yourself in dirt.

There are multiple things I wanted to ask regards to this thread. This would help not only me but also others who read this thread

1.) DIAC's number whoever has contacted ? Mind it. Use it VERY Cautiously
2.) People who got the Grant, Please share us the amount of experience in years and how many companies like below 
Company 1 - 2 yrs
company 2 - 3 years.
3.) People who got grant, please share us the Documents YOU have uploaded with regards to work experience 
Note: The reason to ask this is because there are people who submit their income proofs as mentioned by others and agents. I know many people who have not submitted those as in the attachment page its clearly asked for service letters and reference. If that is not satisfied, the CO ask for the pay slips. Its good to upload all the documents. i believe in (Why say you have head ache when you have fever- you get an extra tablet). Thats again upto you.

4.) There are other questions about jobs and Accommodation where i will start a topic in 2 days with all information required for people after they get a grant. I hope to see you all there. I thought of putting in all my finings to help everyone after grant…

Last but not the least, please don't restrict to Expat forum, browse elsewhere for how the DIAC works, believe me there are places where you would find how they work, Goto linked in and search for groups and read there. Read multiple articles online regarding immigration and procedures.. you will get lots of information. please don't ignore even a small strand… You guys are obviously computer geeks. make best use…

Note: this is only for people who don't do what i just mentioned. people who already do it don't get offended…


Hoping to hear from you all soon with the answers for the questions..

Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## Estrana

Hey guys,

A quick question. Is form 80 a mandatory requirement? If not, under which circumstance should I prepare for it?


----------



## remya2013

harikris4u said:


> Guys,
> 
> First things first, Hearty congrats to all the people who received their grants in the past few days.
> 
> This thread is for all the people who has confusions about the Visa process. Hope this helps you guys
> 
> I read someone saying that the grant date has reached 12th.. please don't get this hopes right.. Just to let you know.. from the research and timeframes I see that most of the candidates from china are getting faster.
> 
> People who have applied on September also got their grant..
> Next are on shore applicants. I don't understand why thats so. i couldn't see any link in that.
> 
> If you follow many other threads, you would know that there are many people who applied in July and they have not received ANY communication what so ever.
> 
> There is a small theory I came out with after an intense research ( Gone through almost 100 threads per day. Many different blogs, contacts, touch with consultancies)
> 
> I might be wrong. This is for your benefit. If anyone knows a better confirmed version, please do correct me and enlighten others here.
> 
> Firstly, I sense that a through verification would be done for the experience they have DOUBT on. Not ALL… Say you worked in 3 companies and provided all the documents for 2 companies and omitted just one doc for 1 company(say its not important also) they might suspect and have it verified. (this takes time)
> 
> Secondly, Say you worked in 2 companies in 6 years, it would be easy for them to check it up. If you worked in more than 3/4 companies then to check and verify takes time.
> 
> Its nowhere mentioned ANYWHERE (as far as I have seen) the case officer allocation time. I just saw that the CO will contact you within 2 weeks after the case is allocated. Also, the time for the 189 visa(Priority 3 i think) is 3 months.. Its inconclusive whether this time should be considered for the complete visa time or the CO allocation time.
> 
> Note: i know there might be different versions for my above statement. I gladly accept it however, please give us the link too. I could not find anything stating the case officer would be allocated in 10 weeks.
> 
> Ive seen many people typing " Co likes to wind up on thur and fri so Grants flows that day. (OR) They like to wind up for christmas so we get grant fast"
> Please avoid this thought. They do fast meaning they know how to do work (quality). Else their job would be screwed.
> I also heard that they would be pissed off if they are called without any good reason. So, please refrain from calling them unless its ABSOLUTELY Necessary. I know We all are very well know to be Impatience. But please don't be an elephant and bathe yourself in dirt.
> 
> There are multiple things I wanted to ask regards to this thread. This would help not only me but also others who read this thread
> 
> 1.) DIAC's number whoever has contacted ? Mind it. Use it VERY Cautiously
> 2.) People who got the Grant, Please share us the amount of experience in years and how many companies like below
> Company 1 - 2 yrs
> company 2 - 3 years.
> 3.) People who got grant, please share us the Documents YOU have uploaded with regards to work experience
> Note: The reason to ask this is because there are people who submit their income proofs as mentioned by others and agents. I know many people who have not submitted those as in the attachment page its clearly asked for service letters and reference. If that is not satisfied, the CO ask for the pay slips. Its good to upload all the documents. i believe in (Why say you have head ache when you have fever- you get an extra tablet). Thats again upto you.
> 
> 4.) There are other questions about jobs and Accommodation where i will start a topic in 2 days with all information required for people after they get a grant. I hope to see you all there. I thought of putting in all my finings to help everyone after grant…
> 
> Last but not the least, please don't restrict to Expat forum, browse elsewhere for how the DIAC works, believe me there are places where you would find how they work, Goto linked in and search for groups and read there. Read multiple articles online regarding immigration and procedures.. you will get lots of information. please don't ignore even a small strand… You guys are obviously computer geeks. make best use…
> 
> Note: this is only for people who don't do what i just mentioned. people who already do it don't get offended…
> 
> 
> Hoping to hear from you all soon with the answers for the questions..
> 
> Regards
> Harikrishnan Pandi



Thanks for sharing the details.


----------



## sevnik0202

replaytome said:


> thanks for the quick reply. Frankly today after searching a lot on web i landed on this forum and found important information.
> 
> I am going to call them tomorrow.
> 
> Any number which will lead me directly to correct people in immigration department.
> 
> Thanks once again


+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## Paddy_cool

cancerianlrules said:


> While a CO may be allocated in 8 weeks, if any agent or migration lawyer claims CO *will* be allocated in 8 weeks, then its very obvious to see that its false information. *Majority* (more than 90%) of COs are NOT allocated in 8 weeks. Its very obvious from the tracker, and the interpretation is mere common sense.
> 
> In case, some applicants get a CO allocated in 8 weeks, it does not give people license to call the DIBP (CO team) and question them on why they have not received a CO. There are quite a few posts on the forum, when people have called the DIBP and the CO has asked them '*How did you get this number? This number is only provided in the email sent by CO. This is not a general inquiry number.*' Is it so hard to understand? Its mere stupidity of people, not being able to control their anxiety and wasting the time of DIBP who is working on their designed process. Just think about it, do we really want COs to answer our stupid inquiries or work on the applications? The timeline is 3 months, one should not call DIBP until the timeline ceases, as simple as that!



You might be right wid your point of view....bt u should be ready to listen & understand others POW also....u seem to be a self obsessed d way u hv written above.....

U ought to act as a responsible forum memebr who should not outburst and be harsh to other fourm members and wid their POW.... 

I believe every forum member has equal right to express himself/herself wid regard to their visa application.....

Dont try to impose ur view on others bt yes if you find someone passing wrong info then u ought to deal wid it decently without being offensive.....

Anyways....wish you a speedy grant and pray god tht u would nt get into a situation where u hv to call DIBP and disturb them...


----------



## shrikant79

Thanks Harsh....that surely helps...
For the ACS assessment, what document we need to submit to show the experience of our current employer...its been 1.5 yrs for me and would like to include it in my assessment.

Shrikant


----------



## Raksinghgrt

Hi guys.

I put in my eoi with 65 points for general accountant. Got the invite on 13/10.
Lodges my visa 14/10 . 

All documents have been front loaded including pcc. Medicals also done. Fingers crossed now. The wait is killing. Lol. 

Best of lick to everyone else. 

Raks


----------



## dextress

*Vevo issue*

Got the grant this morning and had been checking VEVO for all 4 of us applicants. By evening I was able to search the status for my wife and kids using Visa Grant Number. How still I am (the main applicant) not able to search my visa using any Reference Type (grant number, password neither TRN).
It keeps giving me this error:f


An error has occurred

Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you. If you would like to submit a new enquiry, please select the clear button to refresh the page.

Any body who got grant recently faced similar issue?


----------



## cancerianlrules

Paddy_cool said:


> You might be right wid your point of view....bt u should be ready to listen & understand others POW also....u seem to be a self obsessed d way u hv written above.....
> 
> U ought to act as a responsible forum memebr who should not outburst and be harsh to other fourm members and wid their POW....
> 
> I believe every forum member has equal right to express himself/herself wid regard to their visa application.....
> 
> Dont try to impose ur view on others bt yes if you find someone passing wrong info then u ought to deal wid it decently without being offensive.....
> 
> Anyways....wish you a speedy grant and pray god tht u would nt get into a situation where u hv to call DIBP and disturb them...


Such an amusing post! LOL! ::lol::lol:

By the way, my post presents the facts! Its really unfortunate that you were offended by *the facts*.

But none of my comments were directed to any individual, if you read the post again you will realise (hopefully)! However, your post is clearly directed to me (I'm totally amused!!:lol. You totally floored me bro!! :lol::lol:

This is hysterical. Keep entertaining! God bless.


----------



## Paddy_cool

cancerianlrules said:


> Such an amusing post! LOL! ::lol::lol:
> 
> By the way, my post presents the facts! Its really unfortunate that you were offended by *the facts*.
> 
> But none of my comments were directed to any individual, if you read the post again you will realise (hopefully)! However, your post is clearly directed to me (I'm totally amused!!:lol. You totally floored me bro!! :lol::lol:
> 
> This is hysterical. Keep entertaining! God bless.


 U did nt read my post properly before being amused nd LOL....

Ur facts were nt an issue....but your absurd, offended language and words were an issue....Hopefully u vl realise this.

Nd most importantly, keep LOL ....u desperately need it bro to absorb the criticism....


----------



## harikris4u

Guys would you please knock if off. I believe we have more things to worry about don't you think…. 

So, How many grants today.. any idea.. i collected from other threads and including this almost 5 grants today from the month of august…. I applied on 9th and still awaiting results.. hope to get it soon


----------



## BossLadyMo

I have sent an email to the CO, requesting an extension for my meds and pcc, and also informing about birth. I sent to both gsm.allocated and gsm team7 email....However, I got an auto response from gsm.allocated acknowledging receipt, and also saying gsm team 7 email is no longer functioming after July 2014.......but this is the address I received email from CO on. I'm confused.

Also, how long to hear back from CO?


----------



## TeamRanger

kingcantona7 said:


> just got our DIRECT GRANT few minutes back... thank god, thanks everyone... for other waiting, don worry..we are with you..u will all get it asap.


Congrats


----------



## fly2shashi

dextress said:


> Got the grant this morning and had been checking VEVO for all 4 of us applicants. By evening I was able to search the status for my wife and kids using Visa Grant Number. How still I am (the main applicant) not able to search my visa using any Reference Type (grant number, password neither TRN).
> It keeps giving me this error:f
> 
> 
> An error has occurred
> 
> Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you. If you would like to submit a new enquiry, please select the clear button to refresh the page.
> 
> Any body who got grant recently faced similar issue?


May be their system is not yet updated? It was happening for me for my dependents however, the next day, I was able to see the details in Vevo. I suggest you wait for another day and if not resolved by then give them a call, they will get it rectified. If you end up calling, I suggest calling them exactly at 8:30 am (AEST) to avoid being on hold for long.

SS


----------



## _shel

BossLadyMo said:


> I have sent an email to the CO, requesting an extension for my meds and pcc, and also informing about birth. I sent to both gsm.allocated and gsm team7 email....However, I got an auto response from gsm.allocated acknowledging receipt, and also saying gsm team 7 email is no longer functioming after July 2014.......but this is the address I received email from CO on. I'm confused.
> 
> Also, how long to hear back from CO?


 Dont worry they'll have your email. Did you reply directly to the email address that contacted you? If so they'll have it, they just don't like to encourage lots of emails nagging daily about status updates. 

They might get straight back to you but they could give you a bit to recover knowing you cant do medicals until you are able and baby needs a passport too.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Yes I did reply to the email address I received the request from, and then I copied gsm.allocated.

Thanks a lot Shel!


----------



## lakshay.vikas

Dear friends
I submitted PCC on 10th oct and rcvd my grant on 13th oct. Thanks a lot to all of you for your guidance and helping me by answering queries time to time.


----------



## padmakarrao

lakshay.vikas said:


> Dear friends I submitted PCC on 10th oct and rcvd my grant on 13th oct. Thanks a lot to all of you for your guidance and helping me by answering queries time to time.


Congrats lakshay.vikas. Good to know that One more training professional has got the grant.

Have a bright future in Oz.

When do you plan to go?

Cheers,
Padmakar

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## cancerianlrules

Paddy_cool said:


> U did nt read my post properly before being amused nd LOL....
> 
> Ur facts were nt an issue....but your absurd, offended language and words were an issue....Hopefully u vl realise this.
> 
> Nd most importantly, keep LOL ....u desperately need it bro to absorb the criticism....


Keep going... I'm loving this! Criticism or Rant? :lol:


----------



## 189

With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team.

*Details:*

189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early |
Here comes... *DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014*|

I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family.
I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys. 

This forum is great. Thanks again


----------



## 189

With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team.

*Details:*

189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early |
Here comes... *DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014*|

I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family.
I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys. 

This forum is great.


----------



## cancerianlrules

harikris4u said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> I read someone saying that the grant date has reached 12th.. please don't get this hopes right.. Just to let you know.. from the research and timeframes I see that most of the candidates from china are getting faster.
> 
> Some of Aug 12 people have received the grant, however, as you said, this does not mean all the applications prior to Aug 12 have been processed. Which is evident from you next point, that many July applicants are waiting.
> 
> If you follow many other threads, you would know that there are many people who applied in July and they have not received ANY communication what so ever.
> 
> There is a small theory I came out with after an intense research ( Gone through almost 100 threads per day. Many different blogs, contacts, touch with consultancies)
> 
> I might be wrong. This is for your benefit. If anyone knows a better confirmed version, please do correct me and enlighten others here.
> 
> Firstly, I sense that a through verification would be done for the experience they have DOUBT on. Not ALL… Say you worked in 3 companies and provided all the documents for 2 companies and omitted just one doc for 1 company(say its not important also) they might suspect and have it verified. (this takes time)
> May be what you have said is correct, but I have come across very few employment verification, which I think are on random basis (I may be wrong). Also, what I have observed that if an applicant has completed Points Test Advice and the entire experience of employment is covered, they do not verify employments (as it is already done by VETASSESS).
> 
> Secondly, Say you worked in 2 companies in 6 years, it would be easy for them to check it up. If you worked in more than 3/4 companies then to check and verify takes time.
> 
> Its nowhere mentioned ANYWHERE (as far as I have seen) the case officer allocation time. I just saw that the CO will contact you within 2 weeks after the case is allocated. Also, the time for the 189 visa(Priority 3 i think) is 3 months.. Its inconclusive whether this time should be considered for the complete visa time or the CO allocation time.
> Again goes back to your 2nd point, if there was a specific timeline for CO allocation (apart from 3 months), why are many July applicants still waiting. Hence, the only timeline we have is 3 months.
> Note: i know there might be different versions for my above statement. I gladly accept it however, please give us the link too. I could not find anything stating the case officer would be allocated in 10 weeks.
> 
> I also heard that they would be pissed off if they are called without any good reason. So, please refrain from calling them unless its ABSOLUTELY Necessary. I know We all are very well know to be Impatience. But please don't be an elephant and bathe yourself in dirt.
> The number that people have been calling is not officially provided by DIBP as an inquiry number. The number appears only when you receive an email from the CO, his/her signature. They have been pissed in the past for being called without CO assignment. Again, this is a fact and one may look back in the forum to verify this.
> 
> Hoping to hear from you all soon with the answers for the questions..
> 
> Regards
> Harikrishnan Pandi


My observations on your comments in red.


----------



## IndigoKKing

189 said:


> With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team.
> 
> Details:
> 
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early |
> Here comes... DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014|
> 
> I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family.
> I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys.
> 
> This forum is great.


Congrats 189!


----------



## cancerianlrules

189 said:


> With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team.
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early |
> Here comes... *DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014*|
> 
> I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family.
> I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys.
> 
> This forum is great. Thanks again


Its party time!! :cheer2:

Congratulations! Do update the tracker. Best luck for an Aussie life.


----------



## TeamRanger

189 said:


> With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team. Details: 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early | Here comes... DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014| I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family. I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys. This forum is great.


Congratulations


----------



## Etch123

189 said:


> With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team.
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early |
> Here comes... *DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014*|
> 
> I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family.
> I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys.
> 
> This forum is great.


congratulations! Praise God!


----------



## kingcantona7

189 said:


> With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team.
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early |
> Here comes... *DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014*|
> 
> I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family.
> I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys.
> 
> This forum is great.


congrats 189. party time


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats 189...


----------



## sevnik0202

lakshay.vikas said:


> Dear friends
> I submitted PCC on 10th oct and rcvd my grant on 13th oct. Thanks a lot to all of you for your guidance and helping me by answering queries time to time.


Congrats lakshay


----------



## sevnik0202

189 said:


> With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team.
> 
> Details:
> 
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early |
> Here comes... DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014|
> 
> I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family.
> I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys.
> 
> This forum is great.


Congrats 189


----------



## WannaOz

when is filling Form 80 necessary and when is it optional?


----------



## amar09

kingcantona7 said:


> congrats 189...


Congrats kingcantona7, 189 and others who got grant yest and today!! :cheer2::rockon:arty:


----------



## smady41

Hi Friends,

Hope some of the familiar faces are still around. Just wanted to give you guys a boost with my current status.

As I mentioned in the below story, I worked on my plan to initiate contacts with recruiters while in KL and it all worked fine, with god's grace.

Below is what happened. 

I found a job matching my skills on Seek, about a week after getting the grant. I applied for the same, and send the recruiter an email as well, stating my strengths and how my skills matches the requirement etc.

Next day, she replied back and asked for time for a call. I gave my number. But then, there was no response from her for about a week.

During this time, through a colleague of mine in KL, who had prior Aus experience, I send my resume to a number of recruiters and his friends. One such friend of his, when I spoke to him, he said he knew the recruiter who short listed my resume. He endorsed me to her and she returned her call.

What followed was a quick succession of phone calls between me and her and before I knew it, she arranged for a Skype interview with the potential employer and myself!

I had my first skype session on the 9th of July and second session on the 15th. 

Got my offer on the 19th of July and same day I started to serve notice period. I arrived on the 16th August, Saturday here in Melbourne and joined the new employer on the 18th. 

So what really worked for me was that I kept all my phone conversations as much pleasant, personal and to some extent casual as possible. From my experience, if you are able to strike a personal touch with the recruiter/interviewer and be positive in your outlook, you will surely get what you want. For me, this was the only interview I got, although there were a number of recruiters, trying to position me with potential clients.

So guys and gals, do not worry too much. Just take one step at a time and do that right, you will be living your dreams soon. Especially with regards to interviews, Australian employers are not going to be impressed just with your technical expertise. What they also look for is your behavior and attitude and over all personality. So while you prepare for interviews, brush up those typical - what is your weakest point/biggest disappointment etc kind of questions and use them to your advantage.

Good luck my dear friends..

Cheers,
Smady




smady41 said:


> *My Journey- My Story*
> 
> *About Myself:* Am a 33 year old guy (turns 34 this OCT) with 9 years of experience in IT industry in the middleware and integration sector working for the best possible company you can work for, in this space. The product vendor itself! Has been on technical side for about 7 years - travelled in US, Europe before the current assignment took me to KL, Malaysia in 2010.
> 
> Since then got promoted to management role in 2012 and must say, being happy and content with the job, money and everything else the job has to offer. Totally in comfort zone!
> 
> On personal side, I am a happily married (although at times miserable by it, he he.), blessed with my beautiful twin kids who are now 2 years and 6 months old.
> 
> So now you might wonder, what the hell this guy is doing taking all this trouble going through this PR thing!??
> 
> Well, answer to that lies in the following section.
> 
> *Reason for move - How I started with it: *
> 
> It was back in April 2013, when one day, I saw one of my friends and my ex boss from previous company updated his status in LinkedIn to "PR 189- looking for Job in Sydney" caught my attention.
> 
> Well, I thought why not I refer this guy to our branch in Sydney for a possible pre-sales role or something and I called him up.
> 
> I did refer him to our HR in Sydney and in the process, during one of our casual talks, he asked me "why dont you try for the same?" and explained me all the 'good stuff'.
> 
> That is when to be honest, Australia came in to my radar as a possible place to move and settle.
> 
> In the following weeks, I asked him a few more queries and I was convinced, Australia is my 'promised land'!
> 
> This is when, to be honest, I started looking at possible shortcomings of my life here in KL. Until then, I was happy and content with it, and now all of a sudden, am trying to find reasons to convince myself of this move as the best thing that can happen to me.  Human tendency. Its funny not?
> 
> Anyways, I became successful in finding the faults in the end. What I came up convinced me that I MUST make this happen and gave me all the resolve I needed!
> 
> First and most important of reasons - Educational opportunities for myself and my kids.
> 
> I do have plans to do my MBA and when I enquired about it here in KL, I learnt it would cost me a fortune and worst yet, my current job/employer cannot offer me any support or career path with my added qualification.
> 
> Then, my kids education prospects. This is the core of my reason. Here in Malaysia, there are no free english medium schools. And ones which are available- international schools are of no quality/cant be afforded. Most of the Indians send their families back to India when their kids are of school age, which was not something I wanted to do at any cost!
> 
> Then a minor reason which is more or less an ego thing is that I been an expat now for almost 6 years and still have no PR/Green Card or Citizenship from any good countries like some of my friends/batch mates. Its about time, I thought!
> 
> There I was. I decided I should try and only question was when.
> 
> In 2013, it was not even a year since my promotion to management role and I was still learning my way with the new challenge and I had a personal commitment with my upper management. I did not feel it was right thing to do to desert them just when they trusted me with additional responsibilities.
> 
> So I decided to give it another year and I decided to use the time to prepare some of the docs I needed for the application - my degree transcripts for eg: They were worn out and I found from my uni that they would issue me a consolidated new format mark sheets for a price - so I arranged for this, also got my employment reference letter from my first employer. Well, I came to know about the prerequisites from our forum here after this wonderful space was shared with me by my friend (above mentioned) in sydney!
> 
> Thats how I started my association with this forum and hence my join date.
> 
> During 2013 though, I was uncertain at times! Part of me, my comfort zone guy pushed me to stay in Malaysia and enjoy the life as it is right now and avoid taking a risk and jumping in to the un-known. Other times, I felt I should not settle so early in life and there is still some years left where I can take some calculated risks.
> 
> Anyways, after my vacation to India in January of 2014, I came back with a determined mind and decided to start my process. By then I had my degree transcripts as well.
> 
> At this point, I did inform my manager of my plans and surprisingly, he too was supportive and encouraged that this is a right decision for me and my family! Now where can you find such a nice management? Reason for my long association with this company.
> 
> Anyways with renewed confidence, I started my application process in early March. I got my docs ready for ACS (again, every step of the way, getting the help from this forum, getting my doubts clarified).
> 
> Then I sat down and based on the experience of others from the forum, worked out a strategy to get the PR process done quick and effective as possible.
> 
> I decided it would be a good idea to overlap the time waiting for one stage to clear while preparing for the other - whether it is preparing for IELTS while waiting for ACS or getting the PCCs while waiting for Invite etc. Must tell you guys, it worked wonders for me in reducing the processing time!
> 
> I then executed on this plan. So I applied for ACS on March 11th. Appeared for IELTS on April 5th and without wasting any time, submitted my EOI on the same day after getting my ACS result, ran around to get rest of the required docs ready during this time and while waiting for Invite and as soon as I got the invite, I applied for the visa.
> 
> This strategy worked well and with lot of grace from God and support from all of you, here am. With the grant after just 3 months and a week later of starting my PR process.
> 
> Also I must say this experience proved me that if you want something bad enough, we as humans have the potential and the will to get it done. Never in the last 3 months, I had a day without the desire to rest, or waste one single minute without doing what was needed at each point of time/stage.
> 
> Mr Abdul Kalam rightly said "To succeed in your mission, you must have single minded devotion to your goal".
> 
> I thank each of you from bottom of my heart. I must say Max, Prseeker are the two of the most influential figures for me in this forum.  Respect!
> 
> I am now going to take a few day off the radar and enjoy the success while deciding on the next strategy. Plan is to start applying for the jobs through my contacts down under and if nothing works out, move to AUS sometime next year March as am told best time for looking for a job is from April-Oct in AUS.
> 
> I will be available to answer queries from time to time. Help as I can.
> 
> Take care guys. Once again, a BIG THANK YOU to all of you.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## taniska

WannaOz said:


> when is filling Form 80 necessary and when is it optional?


I have the same question, applied for 189 on 29-Aug and submitted all docs by today except form 80. Is that mandatory? Experts please help.

Thanks


----------



## Etch123

smady41 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Hope some of the familiar faces are still around. Just wanted to give you guys a boost with my current status.
> 
> As I mentioned in the below story, I worked on my plan to initiate contacts with recruiters while in KL and it all worked fine, with god's grace.
> 
> Below is what happened.
> 
> I found a job matching my skills on Seek, about a week after getting the grant. I applied for the same, and send the recruiter an email as well, stating my strengths and how my skills matches the requirement etc.
> 
> Next day, she replied back and asked for time for a call. I gave my number. But then, there was no response from her for about a week.
> 
> During this time, through a colleague of mine in KL, who had prior Aus experience, I send my resume to a number of recruiters and his friends. One such friend of his, when I spoke to him, he said he knew the recruiter who short listed my resume. He endorsed me to her and she returned her call.
> 
> What followed was a quick succession of phone calls between me and her and before I knew it, she arranged for a Skype interview with the potential employer and myself!
> 
> I had my first skype session on the 9th of July and second session on the 15th.
> 
> Got my offer on the 19th of July and same day I started to serve notice period. I arrived on the 16th August, Saturday here in Melbourne and joined the new employer on the 18th.
> 
> So what really worked for me was that I kept all my phone conversations as much pleasant, personal and to some extent casual as possible. From my experience, if you are able to strike a personal touch with the recruiter/interviewer and be positive in your outlook, you will surely get what you want. For me, this was the only interview I got, although there were a number of recruiters, trying to position me with potential clients.
> 
> So guys and gals, do not worry too much. Just take one step at a time and do that right, you will be living your dreams soon. Especially with regards to interviews, Australian employers are not going to be impressed just with your technical expertise. What they also look for is your behavior and attitude and over all personality. So while you prepare for interviews, brush up those typical - what is your weakest point/biggest disappointment etc kind of questions and use them to your advantage.
> 
> Good luck my dear friends..
> 
> Cheers,
> Smady


Wow, Thats a great story, Thank you so much for sharing, it really is motivating to read success stories like yours.

God bless


----------



## maq_qatar

smady41 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Hope some of the familiar faces are still around. Just wanted to give you guys a boost with my current status.
> 
> As I mentioned in the below story, I worked on my plan to initiate contacts with recruiters while in KL and it all worked fine, with god's grace.
> 
> Below is what happened.
> 
> I found a job matching my skills on Seek, about a week after getting the grant. I applied for the same, and send the recruiter an email as well, stating my strengths and how my skills matches the requirement etc.
> 
> Next day, she replied back and asked for time for a call. I gave my number. But then, there was no response from her for about a week.
> 
> During this time, through a colleague of mine in KL, who had prior Aus experience, I send my resume to a number of recruiters and his friends. One such friend of his, when I spoke to him, he said he knew the recruiter who short listed my resume. He endorsed me to her and she returned her call.
> 
> What followed was a quick succession of phone calls between me and her and before I knew it, she arranged for a Skype interview with the potential employer and myself!
> 
> I had my first skype session on the 9th of July and second session on the 15th.
> 
> Got my offer on the 19th of July and same day I started to serve notice period. I arrived on the 16th August, Saturday here in Melbourne and joined the new employer on the 18th.
> 
> So what really worked for me was that I kept all my phone conversations as much pleasant, personal and to some extent casual as possible. From my experience, if you are able to strike a personal touch with the recruiter/interviewer and be positive in your outlook, you will surely get what you want. For me, this was the only interview I got, although there were a number of recruiters, trying to position me with potential clients.
> 
> So guys and gals, do not worry too much. Just take one step at a time and do that right, you will be living your dreams soon. Especially with regards to interviews, Australian employers are not going to be impressed just with your technical expertise. What they also look for is your behavior and attitude and over all personality. So while you prepare for interviews, brush up those typical - what is your weakest point/biggest disappointment etc kind of questions and use them to your advantage.
> 
> Good luck my dear friends..
> 
> Cheers,
> Smady


Congrats for job...Forum is full of positive vibes. Thanks for sharing your story.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## padmakarrao

Smady41 thanks for sharing this nice write-up on your journey. COngratulations for your job and success in Oz.

I suggest you should start a separate thread of yours with these write-ups posted there, it would benefit many. In this thready in a day or two, the wonderful experience will be lost.

I read you are coming in after some time to the forum, during this time, there have been many negative posts, and reading your post would boost the morale of pr seekers.

Cheers,
Padmakar


----------



## maq_qatar

189 said:


> With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team.
> 
> Details:
> 
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early |
> Here comes... DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014|
> 
> I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family.
> I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys.
> 
> This forum is great.


Congrats 189, party time

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

lakshay.vikas said:


> Dear friends
> I submitted PCC on 10th oct and rcvd my grant on 13th oct. Thanks a lot to all of you for your guidance and helping me by answering queries time to time.


Congrats lakshay

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## taz_mt

189 said:


> With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team.
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early |
> Here comes... *DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014*|
> 
> I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family.
> I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys.
> 
> This forum is great. Thanks again


Perfect, COngrats


----------



## sumaya

lakshay.vikas said:


> Dear friends
> I submitted PCC on 10th oct and rcvd my grant on 13th oct. Thanks a lot to all of you for your guidance and helping me by answering queries time to time.





189 said:


> With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team.
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early |
> Here comes... *DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014*|
> 
> I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family.
> I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys.
> 
> This forum is great.


Congrats lakshay and 189! best of luck for your future.


----------



## ask2

189 said:


> With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team.
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early |
> Here comes... *DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014*|
> 
> I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family.
> I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys.
> 
> This forum is great.


Congrats 189 !!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats 189 king and other succesful guys


----------



## ask2

no more grants today ?
anybody updated visa tracker ?


----------



## kimh

189 said:


> With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team.
> 
> Details:
> 
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early |
> Here comes... DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014|
> 
> I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family.
> I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys.
> 
> This forum is great. Thanks again


Heartiest Congratulations 189  have a blast...


----------



## MKIRESL

IS IT POSSIBLE TO COMPLETE HEALTH EXAMINATION BEFORE CO ASSIGN? AT PRESENT IMMI WEBSITE IS SHOWING.

If you have already lodged a visa application, you should follow the steps below when completing your health examinations electronically.

You lodge your visa application:

1.We determine whether health examinations are required
2.We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations

For VISA 189. VISA APPLICATION DATE: 25.09.2014 ( ANZSCO 233512 )


----------



## ask2

MKIRESL said:


> IS IT POSSIBLE TO COMPLETE HEALTH EXAMINATION BEFORE CO ASSIGN? AT PRESENT IMMI WEBSITE IS SHOWING.
> 
> If you have already lodged a visa application, you should follow the steps below when completing your health examinations electronically.
> 
> You lodge your visa application:
> 
> 1.We determine whether health examinations are required
> 2.We provide you a HAP ID and request that you undergo health examinations
> 
> For VISA 189. VISA APPLICATION DATE: 25.09.2014 ( ANZSCO 233512 )



Yes... Medicals can be done before CO assignment. Click on the Organize health checkup link and take print out of the medical referral letter with HAP ID and go for the medicals with prior appointment... All the best....


----------



## taniska

Is Form 80 mandatory or can we submit only if CO asks for? Still haven't got CO allocation.
But, uploaded all docs except Form 80.

Thanks


----------



## swatsandy

taniska said:


> Is Form 80 mandatory or can we submit only if CO asks for? Still haven't got CO allocation.
> But, uploaded all docs except Form 80.
> 
> Thanks


There is no harm to upload Form 80 in advance.
you might eligible for direct grant in case you front load all the docs.


----------



## Prisbarboza

Congratulations !!! good luck on your move!!!


----------



## ask2

Anybody got the link to the visa tracker ?


----------



## fly2shashi

189 said:


> With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team.
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early |
> Here comes... *DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014*|
> 
> I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family.
> I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys.
> 
> This forum is great.





lakshay.vikas said:


> Dear friends
> I submitted PCC on 10th oct and rcvd my grant on 13th oct. Thanks a lot to all of you for your guidance and helping me by answering queries time to time.


Congrats to both and all the best with the move.

SS


----------



## rahulkap1

Hi Ask2

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84




ask2 said:


> Anybody got the link to the visa tracker ?


----------



## fly2shashi

taniska said:


> I have the same question, applied for 189 on 29-Aug and submitted all docs by today except form 80. Is that mandatory? Experts please help.
> 
> Thanks


In majority of the cases, CO asks for form 80 and if it is already present CO doesn't have have to come back to you asking for the same. My suggestion is to have it uploaded before CO asks for it.

SS


----------



## 189

fly2shashi said:


> In majority of the cases, CO asks for form 80 and if it is already present CO doesn't have have to come back to you asking for the same. My suggestion is to have it uploaded before CO asks for it.
> 
> SS


Agree.
Probably that is one of the reason i got grant


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Hi! I got my CO allocation today. He requires tax documents. Does anybody know how to prepare tax documents?


----------



## remya2013

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Hi! I got my CO allocation today. He requires tax documents. Does anybody know how to prepare tax documents?



When did you lodge visa.

Tax documents are normally , the document provided by employer when tax deducted from the salary or other source.

In India we upload Form16 as tax document, to support work experience


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

I lodged my visa on 5th of August, 2014


----------



## Ranjith786

In the list of documents to be submitted, how important is the resume and bank statements.

People who have got the direct grants did you guys submit these two documents ?


----------



## whittakers

remya2013 said:


> When did you lodge visa.
> 
> Tax documents are normally , the document provided by employer when tax deducted from the salary or other source.
> 
> In India we upload Form16 as tax document, to support work experience


 hi....when did you lodge your visa?thanks.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

I have also received demand of these documents from CO today. I also do not know how to prepare these documents.


----------



## Zabeen

remya2013 said:


> When did you lodge visa.
> 
> Tax documents are normally , the document provided by employer when tax deducted from the salary or other source.
> 
> In India we upload Form16 as tax document, to support work experience


Hi,

I have uploaded year by year Tax certificate. Is it enough? Or need to upload any other thing?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Zahra Nasreen said:


> I have also received demand of these documents from CO today. I also do not know how to prepare these documents.


As you guys are claiming points for work experience you ll have to submit these docs. Tax is paid by everyone around the world ask your employer. So it shouldn't be hard to submit tax papers, Payslips, bank statements.


----------



## vermag28

Ranjith786 said:


> In the list of documents to be submitted, how important is the resume and bank statements.
> 
> People who have got the direct grants did you guys submit these two documents ?



Resume is not required, Even Bank statement if you have sufficient proof of Salary slip and tax.

eep:


----------



## vermag28

Estrana said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A quick question. Is form 80 a mandatory requirement? If not, under which circumstance should I prepare for it?


Form 80 is not Mandatory, it depends upon CO, they may ask for it if required. to be on better side fill and and upload same. There is no harm in uploading that..

Visa : 30 Sept |All Doc 4 Oct|PCC UK&IN 7 Oct|Med 6 Oct|CO - |Grant -


----------



## cancerianlrules

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have uploaded year by year Tax certificate. Is it enough? Or need to upload any other thing?


Well generally the yearly tax statements/certificates for each year are more than sufficient. 

All the best, wish you a speedy grant.


----------



## JennyAus

Hopefully Immi can speed up their visa process a bit.


----------



## abhifirewall

Hi,

I got a mail from CO (Adelaide Team 7) on Sept 26 requesting couple of documents. I have uploaded one of them but another one (FBI Clearance) is still in processing and would take about another 6 weeks. 
I need to request additional time from CO as 28 days given by CO will be over soon. 

What details should I send in the mail to CO and which email ID should I use - [email protected] or [email protected].

As the proof I only have receipt from USPS for sending the documents to FBI.


----------



## JennyAus

I looked at other forums and found out that some people lodged their apps on 17 Aug and they got their grant today (16 Oct). 

Wowwwwww


----------



## good_life

*help needed for singapore pcc*



189 said:


> With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team.
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early |
> Here comes... *DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014*|
> 
> I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family.
> I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys.
> 
> This forum is great. Thanks again


Hii !! 189
congrats on your visa , I have also got a case officer allocated on 16 , as I thought they have asked me for the Singapore police clearance , I read the link that you had send me , I need your help regarding the same :-
1. On the Singapore immigration site they say that the clearance would only be mailed to the authority asking for it ...did you get it yourself by personally going to the counslate ...???
2. Could you kindly share the number for the Singapore authority which is dealing with the issuance of police clearance ...as I could not find it on net ..
3. In the process it says that there are two ways of getting the clearance , one is by getting it registered mail to the overseas address , the second is by collecting it through someone by giving him an authorisation letter ....
I just need to speak to the authorities concerned with the issuance of the certificate ....
cheers


----------



## pattern

WE RECEIVED OUR DIRECT GRANT TODAY!
Vasu G, kingcantona7, P189, cancerianlrules and the other guys who went through the same process the last couple of months feel free to share contact details (e.g. linkedin profile, etc.) in private message so we can keep in touch and share information during the rest of the process: looking for work, accommodation, doing the whole relocation, etc.

For all the people in here who are still waiting for their grant, I wish you good luck and hope that all of us can easily settle down and integrate down under!


----------



## Vasu G

pattern said:


> WE RECEIVED OUR DIRECT GRANT TODAY!
> Vasu G, kingcantona7, P189, cancerianlrules and the other guys who went through the same process the last couple of months feel free to share contact details (e.g. linkedin profile, etc.) in private message so we can keep in touch and share information during the rest of the process: looking for work, accommodation, doing the whole relocation, etc.
> 
> For all the people in here who are still waiting for their grant, I wish you good luck and hope that all of us can easily settle down and integrate down under!



Many congratulations buddy !!

Sure, will keep in touch. Enjoy the taste of GRANT !!! eace:


----------



## cancerianlrules

pattern said:


> WE RECEIVED OUR DIRECT GRANT TODAY!
> Vasu G, kingcantona7, P189, cancerianlrules and the other guys who went through the same process the last couple of months feel free to share contact details (e.g. linkedin profile, etc.) in private message so we can keep in touch and share information during the rest of the process: looking for work, accommodation, doing the whole relocation, etc.
> 
> For all the people in here who are still waiting for their grant, I wish you good luck and hope that all of us can easily settle down and integrate down under!


Hi pattern

Many congratulations on your grant! We shall surely keep in touch!

Wish you and your husband a very bright future in Australia.

Good luck.


----------



## redgrape

abhifirewall said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a mail from CO (Adelaide Team 7) on Sept 26 requesting couple of documents. I have uploaded one of them but another one (FBI Clearance) is still in processing and would take about another 6 weeks.
> I need to request additional time from CO as 28 days given by CO will be over soon.
> 
> What details should I send in the mail to CO and which email ID should I use - [email protected] or [email protected].
> 
> As the proof I only have receipt from USPS for sending the documents to FBI.


i am in the same situation waiting for FBI PCC as my last doc, my 28 days has already passed this week, i submitted other docs and asked for extension by email with no response yet (email sent last week to brisbane team)...


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi Seniors,

Who can give statutory declaration & what documents are required from person signing it


----------



## harikris4u

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Who can give statutory declaration & what documents are required from person signing it


What Statutory declaration are you talking about. And what about.. Is it for service declaration, salary declaration.. 
According to the purpose the documents differ.

Regardless, simple way of getting declaration is by getting it signed from notary..

Other than this i could not say anything unless you be even more specific...


----------



## vdewan

*PCC certificate*

Not sure whether it will ease your tension, i got PCC from FbI after 20 days of my application being received by them (based on UsPS delivery report)

Did CO asked for police clrearance certificate from state department as well? It is mentioned in their website, if you are currently residing in US it is required from all state police dept where u have stayed in last 12 months. They have there own TAT for the same. It is nit straight forward as I thought it was going to local police station & requesting the same. We need to submit finger prints for the same as well.
Mycase I have stayed in 3 diffrrent states in last 12 months. Already received from two states within 2 weeks (even though the website says 30 days) but still waiting from Ohio state dept (there TAT is 30days and guess they willnot be issuing before that).
Just be prepared incase CO asks for clearance from state depts.




abhifirewall said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a mail from CO (Adelaide Team 7) on Sept 26 requesting couple of documents. I have uploaded one of them but another one (FBI Clearance) is still in processing and would take about another 6 weeks.
> I need to request additional time from CO as 28 days given by CO will be over soon.
> 
> What details should I send in the mail to CO and which email ID should I use - [
> 
> As the proof I only have receipt from USPS for sending the documents to FBI.


----------



## babajani

Hi All,

My agent called today and told that my CO has requested medicals , PCC and form 80 for me and my family. I already submitted form 80 a month ago. Any Idea why CO has again requested the same ? And how do I know to which team I have been allocated ? 

Your help will be highly regarded.


----------



## abhifirewall

vdewan said:


> Not sure whether it will ease your tension, i got PCC from FbI after 20 days of my application being received by them (based on UsPS delivery report)
> 
> Did CO asked for police clrearance certificate from state department as well? It is mentioned in their website, if you are currently residing in US it is required from all state police dept where u have stayed in last 12 months. They have there own TAT for the same. It is nit straight forward as I thought it was going to local police station & requesting the same. We need to submit finger prints for the same as well.
> Mycase I have stayed in 3 diffrrent states in last 12 months. Already received from two states within 2 weeks (even though the website says 30 days) but still waiting from Ohio state dept (there TAT is 30days and guess they willnot be issuing before that).
> Just be prepared incase CO asks for clearance from state depts.


I had already obtained clearance from State. It took 3-4 days for that. FBI clearance used to take 30 calendar days but recently they are facing delays and its now 12 weeks timeline. Its already been 7 weeks for me.


----------



## vdewan

Hmmm.. I applied in last week of July...
Hope you get it soon.
Anyways, if you don't mind where are you located in US?


----------



## Francis Moore

House please what does TAT mean, just curious?


----------



## sudhindrags

Hi All,

One small question regarding payslips. I do not have pdf softcopy of payslips for my first two employers. But, i have printed hardcopy. Should I need to notarize the same? Or can I submit the scans directly.

I somehow feel, for payslips, it is ok to be in printout format and don't see point in notarizing them. (I have around 60 payslips to notarize if I have to )

Please suggest.


----------



## Estrana

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mithu93ku

sudhindrags said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One small question regarding payslips. I do not have pdf softcopy of payslips for my first two employers. But, i have printed hardcopy. Should I need to notarize the same? Or can I submit the scans directly.
> 
> I somehow feel, for payslips, it is ok to be in printout format and don't see point in notarizing them. (I have around 60 payslips to notarize if I have to )
> 
> Please suggest.


Employment evidences do not need notarization. Scan and upload these.


----------



## replaytome

sevnik0202 said:


> +61 7 3136 7000


Thank you so much 

After calling the number you shared day before yesterday department told few documents are missing which they have informed to my agent back in Aug. They asked me to contact agent. I contacted him and he confirmed that nothing has come from department. Unfortunately they sent the email to wrong address. 

Yesterday my agent provided required document again and Today I received my grant letter. 

Thanks you all.


----------



## evolla

Francis Moore said:


> House please what does TAT mean, just curious?


Turnaround Time


----------



## padmakarrao

replaytome said:


> Thank you so much After calling the number you shared day before yesterday department told few documents are missing which they have informed to my agent back in Aug. They asked me to contact agent. I contacted him and he confirmed that nothing has come from department. Unfortunately they sent the email to wrong address. Yesterday my agent provided required document again and Today I received my grant letter. Thanks you all.


Congrats. Good you called. Have a bright future in Oz.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats pattern...enjoy the moment...


----------



## sevnik0202

replaytome said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> After calling the number you shared day before yesterday department told few documents are missing which they have informed to my agent back in Aug. They asked me to contact agent. I contacted him and he confirmed that nothing has come from department. Unfortunately they sent the email to wrong address.
> 
> Yesterday my agent provided required document again and Today I received my grant letter.
> 
> Thanks you all.


Congrats mate.


----------



## sevnik0202

Francis Moore said:


> House please what does TAT mean, just curious?


Turn Around Time. Its a set time frame to complete a paticular task.


----------



## 189

pattern said:


> WE RECEIVED OUR DIRECT GRANT TODAY!
> Vasu G, kingcantona7, P189, cancerianlrules and the other guys who went through the same process the last couple of months feel free to share contact details (e.g. linkedin profile, etc.) in private message so we can keep in touch and share information during the rest of the process: looking for work, accommodation, doing the whole relocation, etc.
> 
> For all the people in here who are still waiting for their grant, I wish you good luck and hope that all of us can easily settle down and integrate down under!


Heartiest congratulations


----------



## 189

good_life said:


> Hii !! 189
> congrats on your visa , I have also got a case officer allocated on 16 , as I thought they have asked me for the Singapore police clearance , I read the link that you had send me , I need your help regarding the same :-
> 1. On the Singapore immigration site they say that the clearance would only be mailed to the authority asking for it ...did you get it yourself by personally going to the counslate ...???
> 2. Could you kindly share the number for the Singapore authority which is dealing with the issuance of police clearance ...as I could not find it on net ..
> 3. In the process it says that there are two ways of getting the clearance , one is by getting it registered mail to the overseas address , the second is by collecting it through someone by giving him an authorisation letter ....
> I just need to speak to the authorities concerned with the issuance of the certificate ....
> cheers



well mate, the links are here: http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm
http://www.mfa.gov.sg/content/mfa/o...nsular_services/certificate_of_clearance.html


1. I never gave you "Singapore immigration site" reference you are going in wrong direction and getting confused with wrong info mate.

Link says as follows

"For overseas applications by post, the certificates will be posted to the forwarding address as indicated by the applicants in the application. An acknowledgement receipt will be sent out once the COC office receives the application form."

I have collected mine, so as many other friends did the self collect. Also it is owned and issue by Singapore Police force not consulate.

2. Their contact details (phone , email etc) are there in the link provided, they usually do not entertain phone calls but very efficient with email response. You may try both

3. Just do it then  what is stopping you. 
Click on top right Contact Info and call them or email them. helping you with the contact link below
Singapore Police Force | Contact Us

you can also call these numbers
http://www.mfa.gov.sg/content/mfa/o...nsular_services/certificate_of_clearance.html


----------



## aprashar

Kindly send tracker link


----------



## Vasu G

aprashar said:


> Kindly send tracker link



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## Usha Abhilash

replaytome said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> After calling the number you shared day before yesterday department told few documents are missing which they have informed to my agent back in Aug. They asked me to contact agent. I contacted him and he confirmed that nothing has come from department. Unfortunately they sent the email to wrong address.
> 
> Yesterday my agent provided required document again and Today I received my grant letter.
> 
> Thanks you all.


Congrats


----------



## 189

replaytome said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> After calling the number you shared day before yesterday department told few documents are missing which they have informed to my agent back in Aug. They asked me to contact agent. I contacted him and he confirmed that nothing has come from department. Unfortunately they sent the email to wrong address.
> 
> Yesterday my agent provided required document again and Today I received my grant letter.
> 
> Thanks you all.


Congratulations mate. Please share your timeline.


----------



## hasdrubal

ask2 said:


> Yes... Medicals can be done before CO assignment. Click on the Organize health checkup link and take print out of the medical referral letter with HAP ID and go for the medicals with prior appointment... All the best....


What if I have a partner? Can I use the same HAP ID from referral letter? Or does my spouse have to create a different account to proceed "My Health Declaration" ?? Does anybody know?


----------



## sudhindrags

mithu93ku said:


> Employment evidences do not need notarization. Scan and upload these.


Cool. Thanks  Most of the documents are already uploaded then. Any idea whether form 1221 is required for dependents. I didn't see any section to upload the same. I will be uploading form 80 anyway.


----------



## sudhindrags

hasdrubal said:


> What if I have a partner? Can I use the same HAP ID from referral letter? Or does my spouse have to create a different account to proceed "My Health Declaration" ?? Does anybody know?


It will have different hap Id. Just generate the medical test form. Hap I'd will also get generated.


----------



## 189

Any body have used this Australian virtual numbers? any review/feedback

1) with 30days free trial
Toll Free Forwarding 800 Number Virtual Number| TollFreeForwarding.com

2) Or over VOIP
Australia Virtual Phone Number

3) Divert service: seems expensive though!
Divert Service (Instant allocation of a local Australian phone number)


----------



## Vasu G

Friday = disappointing day .... As usual.  :boxing:


----------



## Etch123

replaytome said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> After calling the number you shared day before yesterday department told few documents are missing which they have informed to my agent back in Aug. They asked me to contact agent. I contacted him and he confirmed that nothing has come from department. Unfortunately they sent the email to wrong address.
> 
> Yesterday my agent provided required document again and Today I received my grant letter.
> 
> Thanks you all.



congrats!


----------



## fly2shashi

replaytome said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> After calling the number you shared day before yesterday department told few documents are missing which they have informed to my agent back in Aug. They asked me to contact agent. I contacted him and he confirmed that nothing has come from department. Unfortunately they sent the email to wrong address.
> 
> Yesterday my agent provided required document again and Today I received my grant letter.
> 
> Thanks you all.


Congrats buddy!


----------



## Kaliuka

Vasu G said:


> Friday = disappointing day .... As usual.  :boxing:


Same here 

It is getting more and more difficult to cope with the anexiety from the waiting...
I'm open to all ideas how to stay "normal" during these times of waiting, hoping, praying, etc.


----------



## ask2

How come they jumped to almost 12th August when there are many waiting who applied on earlier dates ? Hope all is fine with the application !


----------



## jainneha

taniska said:


> Is Form 80 mandatory or can we submit only if CO asks for? Still haven't got CO allocation.
> But, uploaded all docs except Form 80.
> 
> Thanks


It is better if you upload it. I just received an email from team to upload it..It takes an hour + to actually fill up form 80. Its better to do it before hand.


----------



## hasdrubal

replaytome said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> After calling the number you shared day before yesterday department told few documents are missing which they have informed to my agent back in Aug. They asked me to contact agent. I contacted him and he confirmed that nothing has come from department. Unfortunately they sent the email to wrong address.
> 
> Yesterday my agent provided required document again and Today I received my grant letter.
> 
> Thanks you all.


Congrats mate!


----------



## ask2

jainneha said:


> It is better if you upload it. I just received an email from team to upload it..It takes an hour + to actually fill up form 80. Its better to do it before hand.


Hi,

When did the CO contact you ?


----------



## harikris4u

ask2 said:


> How come they jumped to almost 12th August when there are many waiting who applied on earlier dates ? Hope all is fine with the application !


Please don't be skeptical about your application.. There is a small theory about the grants.. I might be wrong too.. But from other blogs i cam up to this

Depends on the allocation of the applications.. There are still few july applications pending. when i enquired those applicants they told me that they worked more then 4 companies.. Most of them…. 
Even I worked in 5 companies in 6 years.. reason being, i worked in a company and the project was shifted to 3 companies… So they need to clearly check and verify…

Say they got my application today along with others, They would first clear the easier ones before the tedious one… (thats what I would do) But this is just again another theory.

I enquired most of the applicants an they say some of them, they need more information like Tax certificates, salary slips, MCC, PCC.. some of then are getting delayed as the applicants are taking time to get the info..

Dont you worry about your application at all.. Anyone to that matter.
If your ACS was cleared and You received an Invite then that means you are ELIGIBLE for your PR… Only if you can not substantiate the docs, you would be contacted for the same. but no be rejected mind you…

There was one article in LinkedIn where it was mentioned that every application would be dealt very carefully. If an application is found to be rejected, the benefit of doubt is always given to the applicant.. They would be given ample amount of time to provide documents and explanation.. Better is always that you tell the truth…. If you have all the documents, no need to worry…

And People who don't have IT returns or pay slips or bank statements don't worry…
Just explain it them.. One of my friend was asked for Tax returns for which he submitted only for what he had and gave payslips and bank statements only for what he had … he gave appropriate explanation for why he could not submit...
CO was satisfied… 

Just wait for th result.. Just need one very important thing… which actually you can't find it in any store… PATIENCE… just wait and you would be surprised to see your inbox one day….


----------



## ask2

harikris4u said:


> Please don't be skeptical about your application.. There is a small theory about the grants.. I might be wrong too.. But from other blogs i cam up to this
> 
> Depends on the allocation of the applications.. There are still few july applications pending. when i enquired those applicants they told me that they worked more then 4 companies.. Most of them….
> Even I worked in 5 companies in 6 years.. reason being, i worked in a company and the project was shifted to 3 companies… So they need to clearly check and verify…
> 
> Say they got my application today along with others, They would first clear the easier ones before the tedious one… (thats what I would do) But this is just again another theory.
> 
> I enquired most of the applicants an they say some of them, they need more information like Tax certificates, salary slips, MCC, PCC.. some of then are getting delayed as the applicants are taking time to get the info..
> 
> Dont you worry about your application at all.. Anyone to that matter.
> If your ACS was cleared and You received an Invite then that means you are ELIGIBLE for your PR… Only if you can not substantiate the docs, you would be contacted for the same. but no be rejected mind you…
> 
> There was one article in LinkedIn where it was mentioned that every application would be dealt very carefully. If an application is found to be rejected, the benefit of doubt is always given to the applicant.. They would be given ample amount of time to provide documents and explanation.. Better is always that you tell the truth…. If you have all the documents, no need to worry…
> 
> And People who don't have IT returns or pay slips or bank statements don't worry…
> Just explain it them.. One of my friend was asked for Tax returns for which he submitted only for what he had and gave payslips and bank statements only for what he had … he gave appropriate explanation for why he could not submit...
> CO was satisfied…
> 
> Just wait for th result.. Just need one very important thing… which actually you can't find it in any store… PATIENCE… just wait and you would be surprised to see your inbox one day….


Thanks for the elaborate explanation  but still the waiting is killing... my application is pretty clear.. 8+yrs exp and only 2 companies... all doc's uploaded.... but still waiting... But I understand there could be reasons... So just being patient !!!!! :juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## noobrex

IndigoKKing said:


> Hi..
> 
> 1. Your agent won't know if you imported an application.
> 
> However, it is a good practice to keep them informed, since they were hired to help you and you are working together to get you a visa. If your Agents are not happy or don't give you transparent access, let them go to hell. You pay them, so they work for you, not the other way around.
> 
> 2. It won't have any impact on the application if you do not edit anything online.
> 
> 3. You won't receive anything unless you change the correspondence details in the Immi account. Your agents would have given their own email address. As long as you are working together, you shouldn't change this. There is a section called 'View Correspondence' where you can view all correspondence
> 
> 4. I presume all email correspondence should be visible in the ImmiAccount since no other mode of correspondence is used normally.
> 
> 5. I selected 'a' option since that is the correct one. My agent was able to access and upload to the application after that, so it is fine if you choose this.



Thanks a lot buddy, I think both of our timings are same i lodged on 25th and you on 18th Sep. We should remain in touch. Also, which state have you applied for ?


----------



## noobrex

I am jsut viewing the application on immi account page but I am unable to see any attachments, it only shows the link to attach documnents but does not actually shows attachments. Is it fine ? or my agent has not uploaded any documents ?


----------



## Vasu G

noobrex said:


> I am jsut viewing the application on immi account page but I am unable to see any attachments, it only shows the link to attach documnents but does not actually shows attachments. Is it fine ? or my agent has not uploaded any documents ?



Simple .. Does any of the document "Type" changed from "Recommended" to "Received/Required" ? 

If so, your agent uploaded, if not he didn't.


----------



## XINGSINGH

harikris4u said:


> What Statutory declaration are you talking about. And what about.. Is it for service declaration, salary declaration..
> According to the purpose the documents differ.
> 
> Regardless, simple way of getting declaration is by getting it signed from notary..
> 
> Other than this i could not say anything unless you be even more specific...


I am talking about roles and responsibilty statutory declaration.

Do we need salary slip / service certificate/termination letter of deponent also.

Moreover what will be its format


----------



## maq_qatar

noobrex said:


> I am jsut viewing the application on immi account page but I am unable to see any attachments, it only shows the link to attach documnents but does not actually shows attachments. Is it fine ? or my agent has not uploaded any documents ?


Its normal. You can not see docs once you uploaded it just showing list and name of docs.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## noobrex

It's just showing upload document. It does not have any status as recieved I got worried since I have pre submitted and some health check as well


----------



## noobrex

I had given all to my agent. Including form 80 and another form Is there a way to verify if agent has uploaded everything


----------



## GinjaNINJA

noobrex said:


> I had given all to my agent. Including form 80 and another form Is there a way to verify if agent has uploaded everything


Call your agent and ask him if he has submitted . Why hesitate to ask, you are the client. If he asks you why would you ask so tell him that you are not able to see any attachments in the immiaccount now that you've imported it.


----------



## ask2

no much grants today !


----------



## noobrex

GinjaNINJA said:


> Call your agent and ask him if he has submitted . Why hesitate to ask, you are the client. If he asks you why would you ask so tell him that you are not able to see any attachments in the immiaccount now that you've imported it.


I have wrriten to my agent as well, although i am not sure if he would respond. I dont know if its right telling him that i am using an immi using imported account.


----------



## Kaliuka

Harikrishnan Pandi, thank your for the long e-mail and the support!
Now, that most of the research has been done, I entertain with Australian TV shows which I download from pyrate bay. They are super useful if you want to hear real life English and thus hepl very much to get aquainted with the aussy accent
My favorites are:
- Selling houses Australia
- Masterchef Australia 
- Renovators
Yesterday I started the first season of The apprentice Australia - it was catching!

Smiles and joyful weekend to all of you still waiting!


----------



## fly2shashi

noobrex said:


> I have wrriten to my agent as well, although i am not sure if he would respond. I dont know if its right telling him that i am using an immi using imported account.


An (*good*) agent verifies all the documents you have submitted to him before he uploads cause once a document is uploaded, you can not remove/change it. He might be reviewing them, give him couple of days and then recheck again. 

SS


----------



## noobrex

fly2shashi said:


> An (*good*) agent verifies all the documents you have submitted to him before he uploads cause once a document is uploaded, you can not remove/change it. He might be reviewing them, give him couple of days and then recheck again.
> 
> SS


i agree but I think the agent has taken enough time my visa was lodged on 25th Sep and payment was made. 

I am unsure if during visa lodgement itself he might have uploaded all the documents if not he should have uploaded all the documents by now.... but i am unable to view any uploaded documents ... does it keep showing upload documnets even when the documents have been uploaded ? Please clarify

on another note did you use an agent from Delhi ?


----------



## jainneha

ask2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When did the CO contact you ?


15th Oct


----------



## noobrex

Below is how it looks in my immi account -

Type

Date

Progress

Action

Birth or Age, Evidence of Recommended 
Character, Evidence of Recommended 
Health, Evidence of Recommended 
Identity, Evidence of Recommended 
Language Ability - English, Evidence of Recommended 
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of Recommended 
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of Recommended 
Skills Assessment, Evidence of Recommended 
Travel Document Recommended 
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of Recommended 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Recommended


----------



## Vasu G

noobrex said:


> Below is how it looks in my immi account -
> 
> Type
> 
> Date
> 
> Progress
> 
> Action
> 
> Birth or Age, Evidence of Recommended
> Character, Evidence of Recommended
> Health, Evidence of Recommended
> Identity, Evidence of Recommended
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of Recommended
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of Recommended
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of Recommended
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of Recommended
> Travel Document Recommended
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of Recommended
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Recommended



Ohh !!

I feel your agent haven't uploaded anything.. 

Check with him immediately.


----------



## padmakarrao

noobrex said:


> i agree but I think the agent has taken enough time my visa was lodged on 25th Sep and payment was made.
> 
> I am unsure if during visa lodgement itself he might have uploaded all the documents if not he should have uploaded all the documents by now.... but i am unable to view any uploaded documents ... does it keep showing upload documnets even when the documents have been uploaded ? Please clarify
> 
> on another note did you use an agent from Delhi ?


Hi, Yes even after your docs are uploaded, it shows "Attach Document". The column before it shows the progress, where it might be written, received or recommended and a column before that a date would be written when the document would have been uploaded. 

Check that on your immi account, if you cant see, ask your agent to share screenshots of your log-in page to see which docs have been uploaded.

Cheers


----------



## cancerianlrules

noobrex said:


> Below is how it looks in my immi account -
> 
> Type
> 
> Date
> 
> Progress
> 
> Action
> 
> Birth or Age, Evidence of Recommended
> Character, Evidence of Recommended
> Health, Evidence of Recommended
> Identity, Evidence of Recommended
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of Recommended
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of Recommended
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of Recommended
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of Recommended
> Travel Document Recommended
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of Recommended
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of Recommended


Dude this is certainly alarming!!

Contact your agent now! Against each document there is a date, stating when it was uploaded. If you don't act now you will certainly be screwed later :boxing:


----------



## fly2shashi

noobrex said:


> i agree but I think the agent has taken enough time my visa was lodged on 25th Sep and payment was made.
> 
> I am unsure if during visa lodgement itself he might have uploaded all the documents if not he should have uploaded all the documents by now.... but i am unable to view any uploaded documents ... does it keep showing upload documnets even when the documents have been uploaded ? Please clarify
> 
> on another note did you use an agent from Delhi ?


That's a long time and as others suggested you can tell your agent to have everything uploaded as soon as possible. 

Usually, once the documents are uploaded, the status will change from "Recommended" to "Received" however, you will still see "Attach Document" in action (ignore this if the status is Received). A document once uploaded can not be viewed in any way. If the status is *received* then the docs are uploaded.

I used an agent from Melbourne which costed me a fortune but I am/was extremely happy with his service in terms of communication, clarifications etc.

SS


----------



## harikris4u

XINGSINGH said:


> I am talking about roles and responsibilty statutory declaration.
> 
> Do we need salary slip / service certificate/termination letter of deponent also.
> 
> Moreover what will be its format


Assuming that you have applied for your visa, I don't see the use of Statutory declaration for roles and responsibilities. Reason being, you would have already submitted the same for ACS (I see you are from India. As far as I know you would not get the roles you performed from your HR in the letter head). 

If you are asking about ACS then i believe you are on the wrong thread. You could search for the same under ACS …..

If you still need the format, i have uploaded it.. self declaration and Manager declaration format… you can check it and use it if you want… This is what i used…

I have attached Self declaration.. For employer declaration you need to type the same letter but it should be as if your manager is declaring the same information.

Salary slip, service certificate of the dependent is necessary only if you are claiming partner points. Otherwise i don't see any use or need for those documents. They wont require it. 

Furthermore, if you don't know this, they don't even bother to look at the documents you don't claim points for.. This is the recent update i heard.. I can say this for sure cause one of the applicant was bluntly given a email from the CO saying they need complete documents for the period they claim points for… not for the ones they don't claim… The mail was posted in this forum.. not sure where though.. if I get that link ill post it here…


Hope this helps..

Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## MaxTheWolf

smady41 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Hope some of the familiar faces are still around. Just wanted to give you guys a boost with my current status.
> 
> As I mentioned in the below story, I worked on my plan to initiate contacts with recruiters while in KL and it all worked fine, with god's grace.
> 
> Below is what happened.
> 
> I found a job matching my skills on Seek, about a week after getting the grant. I applied for the same, and send the recruiter an email as well, stating my strengths and how my skills matches the requirement etc.
> 
> Next day, she replied back and asked for time for a call. I gave my number. But then, there was no response from her for about a week.
> 
> During this time, through a colleague of mine in KL, who had prior Aus experience, I send my resume to a number of recruiters and his friends. One such friend of his, when I spoke to him, he said he knew the recruiter who short listed my resume. He endorsed me to her and she returned her call.
> 
> What followed was a quick succession of phone calls between me and her and before I knew it, she arranged for a Skype interview with the potential employer and myself!
> 
> I had my first skype session on the 9th of July and second session on the 15th.
> 
> Got my offer on the 19th of July and same day I started to serve notice period. I arrived on the 16th August, Saturday here in Melbourne and joined the new employer on the 18th.
> 
> So what really worked for me was that I kept all my phone conversations as much pleasant, personal and to some extent casual as possible. From my experience, if you are able to strike a personal touch with the recruiter/interviewer and be positive in your outlook, you will surely get what you want. For me, this was the only interview I got, although there were a number of recruiters, trying to position me with potential clients.
> 
> So guys and gals, do not worry too much. Just take one step at a time and do that right, you will be living your dreams soon. Especially with regards to interviews, Australian employers are not going to be impressed just with your technical expertise. What they also look for is your behavior and attitude and over all personality. So while you prepare for interviews, brush up those typical - what is your weakest point/biggest disappointment etc kind of questions and use them to your advantage.
> 
> Good luck my dear friends..
> 
> Cheers,
> Smady


Hallelujah! Coooolll!!!! So very happy for you bro!!

I am in Sydney at the moment. May be we can meet some day.

Cheers!!

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Congrats to all those who have got their grants recently! It brings me immense joy to know so many people from our subcontinent, and even otherwise, are coming to Australia to make it their home.

Immensely happy!!

Cheeeeeeeers!

Max


----------



## harikris4u

Kaliuka said:


> Harikrishnan Pandi, thank your for the long e-mail and the support!
> Now, that most of the research has been done, I entertain with Australian TV shows which I download from pyrate bay. They are super useful if you want to hear real life English and thus hepl very much to get aquainted with the aussy accent
> My favorites are:
> - Selling houses Australia
> - Masterchef Australia
> - Renovators
> Yesterday I started the first season of The apprentice Australia - it was catching!
> 
> Smiles and joyful weekend to all of you still waiting!


Masterchef Australia is one of my favorites. I have also watched Renovators, however, didn't like it much as there are other series better…(not Australian)
Lemme check the apprentice too.. anyways, its good you found a way to kill your wait time… Lets not deviate from the topic and confuse others here.. lets stick to Grants part…. 

Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## noobrex

wow just called my agent and she was caught off guard and then she pretended that she has uploaded all the documents and she is not aware that the documents are not uploaded.

She said she would upload the documents again  why were they trying to purposly screw me  

also, where does one upload the form 80 and other Form 1221-0314 and Form1276, i don't see an option there


----------



## jainneha

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hallelujah! Coooolll!!!! So very happy for you bro!!
> 
> I am in Sydney at the moment. May be we can meet some day.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Max


Hoz the job market for accounts in Sydney? Able to get calls?


----------



## jainneha

noobrex said:


> wow just called my agent and she was caught off guard and then she pretended that she has uploaded all the documents and she is not aware that the documents are not uploaded.
> 
> She said she would upload the documents again  why were they trying to purposly screw me
> 
> also, where does one upload the form 80 and other Form 1221-0314 and Form1276, i don't see an option there


form 80 is uploaded under police clearance..


----------



## noobrex

cancerianlrules said:


> Dude this is certainly alarming!!
> 
> Contact your agent now! Against each document there is a date, stating when it was uploaded. If you don't act now you will certainly be screwed later :boxing:


Do you foresee a problem since if the CO would be assigned wont they check for documents ?

Also, do you think this would cause any delays in the application, since he filed the application on 25th Sep and if she does upload all the documents today then would by three months start from today  that would be so sad ?


----------



## Vasu G

noobrex said:


> Do you foresee a problem since if the CO would be assigned wont they check for documents ?
> 
> Also, do you think this would cause any delays in the application, since he filed the application on 25th Sep and if she does upload all the documents today then would by three months start from today  that would be so sad ?



I don't think there is a problem, bcz it's just 22 days since you lodged. It is too early for a CO.

3 months time frame will start from the date you lodged - So ask your agent to upload everything ASAP. Moreover, DIBP process 190 applications faster than 189.


----------



## cancerianlrules

noobrex said:


> Do you foresee a problem since if the CO would be assigned wont they check for documents ?
> 
> Also, do you think this would cause any delays in the application, since he filed the application on 25th Sep and if she does upload all the documents today then would by three months start from today  that would be so sad ?


If ALL required documents are uploaded prior to CO allocation, there is a possibility of a Direct Grant. In any case, you should keep your Agent on the toes, as in this forum there has been instances where, an applicant visa was rejected as there was no communication from the applicant's agent, even after two reminders from the CO.

Hence, because it is our money, our future at stake, we should keep pushing them to frontload all docs and act in a proactive manner.

Don't worry, just keep a pulse of your agent.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Vasu G said:


> I don't think there is a problem, bcz it's just 22 days since you lodged. It is too early for a CO.
> 
> 3 months time frame will start from the date you lodged - So ask your agent to upload everything ASAP. Moreover, DIBP process 190 applications faster than 189.


Agree with Vasu!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jainneha said:


> Hoz the job market for accounts in Sydney? Able to get calls?


Market for accountants is huge. however it is highly recommended to upgrade your qualifications with Australian CPA.

I have applied for a few. Was not able to secure interview in two of them as for one they got more suitably experienced candidates and for the other they required exclusive experience in Australian industry. I guess they wanted to focus on Australian taxation. Waiting on other jobs I had applied.


----------



## jainneha

MaxTheWolf said:


> Market for accountants is huge. however it is highly recommended to upgrade your qualifications with Australian CPA.
> 
> I have applied for a few. Was not able to secure interview in two as them as for one they got more suitably experienced candidates and for the other they requires exclusive experience in Australian industry. I guess they wanted to focus on Australian taxation. Waiting on other jobs I had applied.


Isnt it exp to stay in Sydney without a job? I am so worried about getting a job as I am in the Finance/Accounting field..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jainneha said:


> Isnt it exp to stay in Sydney without a job? I am so worried about getting a job as I am in the Finance/Accounting field..


Yes, it is expensive. I have an old friend already living in Sydney for about 10 years. He is living here with his family. He had space to squeeze in one more person, so I struck a good deal with him. He is a very nice fellow.

I would highly recommend that you do some extensive ground work before coming here. A place to stay (at least for the first 2-3 weeks) being on top of anything. Melbourne is a very good alternative to Sydney when it comes to jobs. I think it is closer to India.


----------



## noobrex

Just got a mail from her that she would be uploading the documents soon. I would wait for today and then see if the documents are not uploaded should i upload the documents my self ?


----------



## noobrex

cancerianlrules said:


> Agree with Vasu!


Thanks, just got a mail from my agent that she would be uploading the documents today. If she does not I am planning to upload the document them my self.

on other note, after how much time is the CO assigned ? and how fast is the processing for 190 since its already mentioed is 3 months are the results given earlier as well.


----------



## Vasu G

noobrex said:


> Thanks, just got a mail from my agent that she would be uploading the documents today. If she does not I am planning to upload the document them my self.
> 
> on other note, after how much time is the CO assigned ? and how fast is the processing for 190 since its already mentioed is 3 months are the results given earlier as well.



I would say - only one of you should take the responsibility of uploading the docs, bcz you may end up uploading duplicate and eventually reach the limit.. . Hope you understand.

3 months is the standard time, but from my recent observation, for 190 CO is assigned within 40-50 days. If you have uploaded all the docs, then you will get it under 2 months.


----------



## noobrex

cool


----------



## BOLT

Hi Seniors

I had to visit relatives in Australia in june/july this year and was expecting that I will get the grant for 189. I called DIBP last month and was told that I would get the grant by end of running month but once I inquired two days back I got reply that it is still in 'routine processing'. I have been delaying the visit to relatives for it but now I want to apply for visit visa. anyway, can someone suggest me about following if i apply visit visa:

1. how it is going to effect my 189 PR processing.
2. how much time Visit Visa processing takes
3. Will I be able to apply for bridging visa once I am onshore 

I will be obliged if someone can answer these questions


----------



## Expecting189

189 said:


> With the God’s grace, I have received my grant today, from the Brisbane Team.
> 
> *Details:*
> 
> 189|261313 - Software Engineer|60 Pts| IELTS: June score 7.5+|EOI: 26th June 14| Invitation: 11 Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 11 Aug 2014| Docs upload including PCC, Medicals, Form 80 During Sept early |
> Here comes... *DIRECT Grant: 16th Oct 2014*|
> 
> I want to thank all the kind members, where i see different race, nationality, religion but living all together, helping each other as one family.
> I am certainly looking forward to meet you guys.
> 
> This forum is great.


Congratulations.


----------



## _shel

BOLT said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> I had to visit relatives in Australia in june/july this year and was expecting that I will get the grant for 189. I called DIBP last month and was told that I would get the grant by end of running month but once I inquired two days back I got reply that it is still in 'routine processing'. I have been delaying the visit to relatives for it but now I want to apply for visit visa. anyway, can someone suggest me about following if i apply visit visa:
> 
> 1. how it is going to effect my 189 PR processing.
> 2. how much time Visit Visa processing takes
> 3. Will I be able to apply for bridging visa once I am onshore
> 
> I will be obliged if someone can answer these questions


1, no idea. How long is a piece of string. Many factors can mean grant in a few days or months!

2, be careful applying for any other visa. Tourist vusas are quick, about 2 weeks to a month BUT let your CO know that you are applying you dont want the grant of a tourist visa to cancel your 189 if it is near to being granted. 

3, no. You only get a bridging visa if you apply for a visa onshore when holding a substantive visa. You have already applied so no BV.


----------



## ddabral

Hi.. should i upload the docs (offer letter, relieving letter etc) for all the jobs mentioned in form 80 or only the one i am claiming points for? Coz i dont have relieving letter for one of my jobs for which i am not claiming points tho i hav offer, increment letters etc for it...?
Pls suggest..


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

ddabral said:


> Hi.. should i upload the docs (offer letter, relieving letter etc) for all the jobs mentioned in form 80 or only the one i am claiming points for? Coz i dont have relieving letter for one of my jobs for which i am not claiming points tho i hav offer, increment letters etc for it...?
> Pls suggest..


upload only for what you are claiming for... i did not even upload form 80 !


----------



## mikjc6

Estrana said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A quick question. Is form 80 a mandatory requirement? If not, under which circumstance should I prepare for it?


form 80 is not mandatory as it is not included in document checklist. fill it up and upload if only CO asked for it.


----------



## dextress

189 said:


> Any body have used this Australian virtual numbers? any review/feedback
> 
> 1) with 30days free trial
> Toll Free Forwarding 800 Number Virtual Number| TollFreeForwarding.com
> 
> 2) Or over VOIP
> Australia Virtual Phone Number
> 
> 3) Divert service: seems expensive though!
> Divert Service (Instant allocation of a local Australian phone number)


I am testing sonetel.
Had somebody call me from Sydney. Call quality was acceptable. There was a lag immediately when the call got connected, but after some time it was normal. I felt I can take interview calls on this. 
I find rates competitive, not cheapest though.


----------



## Inf_18

ronthevisio said:


> One more!
> 
> Hi...
> Congratulations and good luck everyone!
> 
> EOI submitted 25/09/2014 | 60 Points | Invitiation Recd 13/10/2014 | 189 lodged onshore MEL 13/10/2014 | SOL Occupation 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer | Secondary applicants spouse and child - currently in India | Awaiting Indian PCC - applied on 24/09/2014 | Medicals pending | AU work experience 3 years - documents pending | Awaiting CO


Hi Ron,

Congrats....

I am also having 60 points now. My wife has a +ve skill assessment done, but yet to give IELTS. Should I wait for her IELTS scores to add her 5 points? Or should I go ahead with 60 points?

Also, while submitting EOI in experience section, we should add our complete experience or only ACS recognized experience??


----------



## vanilla87

BOLT said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> I had to visit relatives in Australia in june/july this year and was expecting that I will get the grant for 189. I called DIBP last month and was told that I would get the grant by end of running month but once I inquired two days back I got reply that it is still in 'routine processing'. I have been delaying the visit to relatives for it but now I want to apply for visit visa. anyway, can someone suggest me about following if i apply visit visa:
> 
> 1. how it is going to effect my 189 PR processing.
> 2. how much time Visit Visa processing takes
> 3. Will I be able to apply for bridging visa once I am onshore
> 
> I will be obliged if someone can answer these questions


Hi Bolt,

1. Dont know. Maybe you better ask your CO?
2. Dont know. Never come to Oz as a tourist. However, your application may be rejected if :
- insufficient fund in bank account
- never been abroad / only once 
- no letter from employer guaranteeing that you'll be back to Pakistan to work after your holiday
My suggestion : ask for invitation letter from your relatives. 
3. No you wont be able. Condition of tourist visa : cannot apply for any visa.

Hope this helps. Cheers


----------



## ronthevisio

Hi Indrajit,

Who is the main applicant in your case? If it's your wife then she must have language eligibility. 

If not, there's no point waiting for her IELTS as by that time you might anyways receive an invite.


----------



## ronthevisio

Indrajit,

As per my knowledge, you may add "unassessed" work ex. It depends on various factors that the CO may ask you to get everything assessed - you will surely be allowed time for it. What's the occupation, please post all details?


----------



## mysticsaga

hello guys..

I got my invite on 13 oct. doca have nt yet uploaded.my agent is taking time..
my agent is telling we cant do medicals before co officer is assigned is it true????if no...pls tel me the procedures..


----------



## JennyAus

Mannnnn, gotta wait for another week ahead.....

Keep waiting...... Do not know when this will be over.


----------



## TheExpatriate

dextress said:


> I am testing sonetel.
> Had somebody call me from Sydney. Call quality was acceptable. There was a lag immediately when the call got connected, but after some time it was normal. I felt I can take interview calls on this.
> I find rates competitive, not cheapest though.


Just make sure you do not lie and say you are in Australia. 

All employers have VEVO access and can know two things

1- whether you are onshore or offshore

2- whether you have done first entry or not


----------



## radical

mysticsaga said:


> hello guys..
> 
> I got my invite on 13 oct. doca have nt yet uploaded.my agent is taking time..
> my agent is telling we cant do medicals before co officer is assigned is it true????if no...pls tel me the procedures..


Nope, it is not true. You can do your medicals ever before you lodge your application. But in your case since you have already lodged your application, you'll need to get an HAP ID and visit one of the panel clinic for medical test.

Create an immiaccount for your self. Import your application with your TRN. Once you do that, login and look for a link health examination.

Before you ask, no there will be no impact on you application or neither will your agent know about it if you import your application in Immiaccount.

Register for an ImmiAccount


----------



## mysticsaga

thankss a lot radical


----------



## gold4uin

Vetassess has given positive asssement for employment for duration (02/2009 to 03/2011). 

Now since we are claiming points for 3 years of experience (which includes months before and after 02/2009) how will DIAC validate experience before February 2009 as we haven't got Point Test advisory lettter from Vet assess? The employment before February 2009 is however with same employer


----------



## mithu93ku

gold4uin said:


> Vetassess has given positive asssement for employment for duration (02/2009 to 03/2011).
> 
> Now since we are claiming points for 3 years of experience (which includes months before and after 02/2009) how will DIAC validate experience before February 2009 as we haven't got Point Test advisory lettter from Vet assess? The employment before February 2009 is however with same employer


Hi gold4uin,
I think, you have not understand VETASSESS outcome letter. Can you tell your claiming experiences and paste VETASSESS outcome here?


----------



## vanilla87

gold4uin said:


> Vetassess has given positive asssement for employment for duration (02/2009 to 03/2011).
> 
> Now since we are claiming points for 3 years of experience (which includes months before and after 02/2009) how will DIAC validate experience before February 2009 as we haven't got Point Test advisory lettter from Vet assess? The employment before February 2009 is however with same employer


Hi Gold4uin, 

I dont think you should claim 3 years of experience then, because DIAC will refer to the assessment outcome from VETASSESS (i.e. won't recognise your employment before 2009). That's from my friend's experience though. 

Careful not to overclaim points.

cheers


----------



## vanilla87

JennyAus said:


> Mannnnn, gotta wait for another week ahead.....
> 
> Keep waiting...... Do not know when this will be over.


Hang in there JennyAus.. You'll get CO and grant soon 

cheers


----------



## cancerianlrules

JennyAus said:


> Mannnnn, gotta wait for another week ahead.....
> 
> Keep waiting...... Do not know when this will be over.


Trust me! You are better off then lot of other people who applied in June & July and are still waiting. Also think of people from high risk countries, where applicants have to go through external security checks which can take as long as over a year!

Not to mention people with medical history, who have to go through additional medicals after the medicals are referred.

You won't be long, dont worry, a couple of weeks at the max! Good luck.


----------



## mithu93ku

vanilla87 said:


> Hi Gold4uin,
> 
> I dont think you should claim 3 years of experience then, because DIAC will refer to the assessment outcome from VETASSESS (i.e. won't recognise your employment before 2009). That's from my friend's experience though.
> 
> Careful not to overclaim points.
> 
> cheers


No. VETASSESS does not deduct experiences , so far I observed.


----------



## Chits

*Got my grant letter today*

Hi all,

I got my VISA grant letter today. 


IELTS : 17/04/2014 7.0 | ACS 12 June 2014 | EOI Submitted 189 60 Points 19 June 2014 | Invite : 11 Aug 2014 | VISA Lodged : 18 Aug 2014 - docs front uploaded :juggle: | DIRECT GRANT : 18 Oct 2014 lane:


----------



## harikris4u

cancerianlrules said:


> Trust me! You are better off then lot of other people who applied in June & July and are still waiting. Also think of people from high risk countries, where applicants have to go through external security checks which can take as long as over a year!
> 
> Not to mention people with medical history, who have to go through additional medicals after the medicals are referred.
> 
> You won't be long, dont worry, a couple of weeks at the max! Good luck.


Greetings,

Just out of curiosity, i just looked at the signature… You have mentioned 2 months for Medicals… and i also see you are from India… Why does it take a long time for you.. is it a regular process.. did you check.. I went to apollo and they upload all the docs in at the max 3 business days.. mine was done in 2 days and my wife's was done in just a day…


Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## mithu93ku

Chits said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my VISA grant letter today.
> 
> 
> IELTS : 17/04/2014 7.0 | ACS 12 June 2014 | EOI Submitted 189 60 Points 19 June 2014 | Invite : 11 Aug 2014 | VISA Lodged : 18 Aug 2014 - docs front uploaded :juggle: | DIRECT GRANT : 18 Oct 2014 lane:


*Congrats!*
CO's are working in weekend too! Great to see the second grant in saturdays!


----------



## mattcuz

Hey all. How are the visa applications going?


----------



## sumaya

Estrana said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A quick question. Is form 80 a mandatory requirement? If not, under which circumstance should I prepare for it?


I strongly recommend to upload form 80 even before CO is allocated. Check out the following link, it says, 

_*Is your application complete?*
It is your responsibility to provide all relevant information and supporting documentation to us. This includes undertaking any medical examinations and obtaining character clearances before your application is allocated.
_

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## swatsandy

Sometimes experience deduction depends on education period. If its prior to your education then VETASSESS might deduct which was happened in case of my spouse.


----------



## prodigy+

harikris4u said:


> Assuming that you have applied for your visa, I don't see the use of Statutory declaration for roles and responsibilities. Reason being, you would have already submitted the same for ACS (I see you are from India. As far as I know you would not get the roles you
> 
> Hope this helps..
> 
> Regards
> Harikrishnan Pandi


Hi 

I have submitted manager reference in similar format and uploaded 
Would that be fine or do I need to upload self declaration also? 

for current employer, it is dated June 2013 which I submittedffor ACS 
Should I upload new one with current date? Or that would be fin? 
Even if they validate till June, the experience is sufficient for the claimed 60 points


----------



## cancerianlrules

harikris4u said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, i just looked at the signature&#133; You have mentioned 2 months for Medicals&#133; and i also see you are from India&#133; Why does it take a long time for you.. is it a regular process.. did you check.. I went to apollo and they upload all the docs in at the max 3 business days.. mine was done in 2 days and my wife's was done in just a day&#133;
> 
> Regards
> Harikrishnan Pandi


Hi hari

That's true, I'm from India. The reason for delay in my medicals is because they were referred by the officer of the Ministry of Commonwealth (MOC). I had disclosed that I suffered from tb in 2005 which was cured in 6 months. However, after one month of lodgement I was asked to do initial TB investigation and the outcome takes 8 weeks. Hence the 2 months wait!


----------



## harikris4u

prodigy+ said:


> Hi
> 
> I have submitted manager reference in similar format and uploaded
> Would that be fine or do I need to upload self declaration also?
> 
> for current employer, it is dated June 2013 which I submittedffor ACS
> Should I upload new one with current date? Or that would be fin?
> Even if they validate till June, the experience is sufficient for the claimed 60 points


Greetings,

I don't think Self declaration is required as they have asked for Company reference/documents. So Self dec is not required.

What I would suggest is, you just submit all the same documents which you submitted for ACS.. May be you could add a separate document in word mentioning that you are still working in the same organization(if necessary )… Please don't worry on documentation…

If there is anything missing, they would ask you directly. so not to worry about anything.. I did the same.

However as others say if you want to upload EVERYTHING please go ahead… I would not do anything apart from what was asked.. Simple..

Hope this helps… 


Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## harikris4u

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi hari
> 
> That's true, I'm from India. The reason for delay in my medicals is because they were referred by the officer of the Ministry of Commonwealth (MOC). I had disclosed that I suffered from tb in 2005 which was cured in 6 months. However, after one month of lodgement I was asked to do initial TB investigation and the outcome takes 8 weeks. Hence the 2 months wait!


Thank for providing the Info.. you are right the culture test takes a long time… 
I would suggest you/anyone not to mention any previous diseases during checkup…

Some may object to the statement… But just think, Jaundice patient is completely cured few years back.. is it possible for a re entry.. even if its yes.. then you could do the test in some lab and check the result before you go of the checkup…

You could save lots of money…. For instance in this aspect, you could have taken test elsewhere where money would be spent less… I had jaundice in the year 2005.. i took a test myself before i went for checkup… My wife is a doc and the test was free. just think of paying in Apollo hospitals.. i would as well take a master checkup… …..
just an idea…..

Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## MKIRESL

In present situation how many days it may require for CO assign ( For Visa-189 ). In immi web there mention

You will be notified within two weeks after your application is allocated to a processing team, and provided with an email address for all future correspondence. Any questions you have about your application should then be directed to that email address.


----------



## MKIRESL

In present situation how many days it may require for CO assign ( For Visa-189 ). In immi web there mention

You will be notified within two weeks after your application is allocated to a processing team, and provided with an email address for all future correspondence. Any questions you have about your application should then be directed to that email address.
Visa application date: 25.09.2014 ( ANZSCO 233512 )


----------



## podigeo

Will christmas slow down the Oct 2014 CO allocation ?


----------



## noobrex

Hi Guys, based on my e-mail and discussion with my agent he has uploaded some of the documents but last three have still not submitted - Can you guide me what needs to be uploaded there and also what does health been finalized mean ...please help

Birth or Age, Evidence of - School Leaving Certificate	18/10/2014	Received 
Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National	18/10/2014	Received 
Language Ability - English, Evidence of - International English Language Testing System (IELTS)	18/10/2014	Received 
Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Academic Transcripts	18/10/2014	Received 
Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment	18/10/2014	Received 
Travel Document - Passport	18/10/2014	Received 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Resume	18/10/2014	Received 
*Health, Evidence of Recommended 
Identity, Evidence of Recommended 
Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of Recommended 
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of Recommended	* 

*Meeting the health requirement*
*Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.*


----------



## amitferns

noobrex said:


> Hi Guys, based on my e-mail and discussion with my agent he has uploaded some of the documents but last three have still not submitted - Can you guide me what needs to be uploaded there and also what does health been finalized mean ...please help
> 
> Birth or Age, Evidence of - School Leaving Certificate	18/10/2014	Received
> Character, Evidence of - Overseas Police Clearance - National	18/10/2014	Received
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of - International English Language Testing System (IELTS)	18/10/2014	Received
> Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of - Academic Transcripts	18/10/2014	Received
> Skills Assessment, Evidence of - Skills Assessment	18/10/2014	Received
> Travel Document - Passport	18/10/2014	Received
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Resume	18/10/2014	Received
> Health, Evidence of Recommended
> Identity, Evidence of Recommended
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of Recommended
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of Recommended
> 
> Meeting the health requirement
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


You should upload your passport, work reference letters, payslips, tax documents, bank statements. I see that missing.


----------



## noobrex

amitferns said:


> You should upload your passport, work reference letters, payslips, tax documents, bank statements. I see that missing.


i have given everything thing to my agent i dont know why is she taking ages to upload all the documents. Also please suggest if any other document seems missing.

Also, what does health finalized mean


----------



## mattcuz

How long do they close for over the Christmas period?


----------



## mysticsaga

may be 15-20 days I guess


----------



## ppia

*Suggest me please*

Hello Seniors,

While completing the visa application form online, I find problem with the following question:

"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level before lodging this application?"

I have experience of more than 3 years in my nominated occupation in my country at the required skilled level. However, I am confused with the term 'overseas'. Does it mean that this question is related to experience in an overseas country, not in my home country?

This term also confuses me because when completing my employment history section, I already mentioned 'yes' to the question "is this employment related to the nominated position?". 

So my question is: should I write 'yes' or 'no' to the question "has the applicant been employed overseas.....".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maq_qatar

ppia said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> While completing the visa application form online, I find problem with the following question:
> 
> "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level before lodging this application?"
> 
> I have experience of more than 3 years in my nominated occupation in my country at the required skilled level. However, I am confused with the term 'overseas'. Does it mean that this question is related to experience in an overseas country, not in my home country?
> 
> This term also confuses me because when completing my employment history section, I already mentioned 'yes' to the question "is this employment related to the nominated position?".
> 
> So my question is: should I write 'yes' or 'no' to the question "has the applicant been employed overseas.....".
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Select yes. Here overseas employment means outside australia exp which includes your local exp.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

maq_qatar said:


> Select yes. Here overseas employment means outside australia exp which includes your local exp.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## GinjaNINJA

ppia said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> While completing the visa application form online, I find problem with the following question:
> 
> "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level before lodging this application?"
> 
> I have experience of more than 3 years in my nominated occupation in my country at the required skilled level. However, I am confused with the term 'overseas'. Does it mean that this question is related to experience in an overseas country, not in my home country?
> 
> This term also confuses me because when completing my employment history section, I already mentioned 'yes' to the question "is this employment related to the nominated position?".
> 
> So my question is: should I write 'yes' or 'no' to the question "has the applicant been employed overseas.....".
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You are from Bangladesh and have been working in Bangladesh.
wrt Bangladesh Overseas means have you worked in any other country other than Bangladesh.
If NO then the ans to this question would be NO.


----------



## dextress

TheExpatriate said:


> Just make sure you do not lie and say you are in Australia.
> 
> All employers have VEVO access and can know two things
> 
> 1- whether you are onshore or offshore
> 
> 2- whether you have done first entry or not


Of course not. I never thought of lying about my whereabouts to my next employers. Also I can't do that because I have notice period to serve to my current employer. Just arranging for local contact number to make it quick and easy for the agents and HR to be able to call me and arrange for interviews.


----------



## mikjc6

ppia said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> While completing the visa application form online, I find problem with the following question:
> 
> "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level before lodging this application?"
> 
> I have experience of more than 3 years in my nominated occupation in my country at the required skilled level. However, I am confused with the term 'overseas'. Does it mean that this question is related to experience in an overseas country, not in my home country?
> 
> This term also confuses me because when completing my employment history section, I already mentioned 'yes' to the question "is this employment related to the nominated position?".
> 
> So my question is: should I write 'yes' or 'no' to the question "has the applicant been employed overseas.....".
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think you can apply some common sense here, I mean while in point test they allot points for onshore and offshore work experience. So from that test you can easily come to the conclusion that anywhere outside Australia is considered overseas. If you claimed for your work experience then you must pick 'yes'. 
Hope this helps:second::second::second::second:


----------



## TeamRanger

ppia said:


> Hello Seniors, While completing the visa application form online, I find problem with the following question: "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level before lodging this application?" I have experience of more than 3 years in my nominated occupation in my country at the required skilled level. However, I am confused with the term 'overseas'. Does it mean that this question is related to experience in an overseas country, not in my home country? This term also confuses me because when completing my employment history section, I already mentioned 'yes' to the question "is this employment related to the nominated position?". So my question is: should I write 'yes' or 'no' to the question "has the applicant been employed overseas.....". Thanks in advance.


Ginganinja, you are mistaken here.

Ppia should answer YES here, as per DIAC there are two types of work experience 1. Within Australia 2. Overseas (anywhere outside Aus)

So all our home country experience counts under the 2nd category.


----------



## maq_qatar

TeamRanger said:


> Ginganinja, you are mistaken here.
> 
> Ppia should answer YES here, as per DIAC there are two types of work experience 1. Within Australia 2. Overseas (anywhere outside Aus)
> 
> So all our home country experience counts under the 2nd category.


Correct. Dear ppia if you select no your exp would not count and lead you to 0 point.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

maq_qatar said:


> Correct teamranger. Dear ppia if you select no your exp count would not count and would lead you to 0 point.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

GinjaNINJA said:


> You are from Bangladesh and have been working in Bangladesh.
> wrt Bangladesh Overseas means have you worked in any other country other than Bangladesh.
> If NO then the ans to this question would be NO.



That's not right at all, overseas means any countries other than Australia, You should mention all the work experiences from Bangladesh as well as from any other countries if any (Except Australia).

If you have Australian Work Experience, then you should mention it in the Australian qualification/ experience section.


----------



## UU!

Hi Fellows,

I was living abroad, came back to Pak few months back... due to relocation my residential address and job details are changed.... Kindly advice if I have to update this information in my application via form 1022?

Secondly, I have to add our new born baby in the application... can you please let me know whether I have to pay any additional cost for this?

Following is brief history of my application...

I applied for 175 and got Meds & PCC in request last year in November... We had to stop the further processing of our application as we were expecting our new comer at that time... Now I have already sent new born's passport and birth certificate to CO 5 days back waiting for him to add our new comer in our application....

BR


----------



## JennyAus

Chits said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my VISA grant letter today.
> 
> 
> IELTS : 17/04/2014 7.0 | ACS 12 June 2014 | EOI Submitted 189 60 Points 19 June 2014 | Invite : 11 Aug 2014 | VISA Lodged : 18 Aug 2014 - docs front uploaded :juggle: | DIRECT GRANT : 18 Oct 2014 lane:


Congrats Chits

Wow, this was a second Saturday since the day they have started to review apps lodged in August. They do work on Sat.


----------



## TeamRanger

UU! said:


> Hi Fellows, I was living abroad, came back to Pak few months back... due to relocation my residential address and job details are changed.... Kindly advice if I have to update this information in my application via form 1022? Secondly, I have to add our new born baby in the application... can you please let me know whether I have to pay any additional cost for this? Following is brief history of my application... I applied for 175 and got Meds & PCC in request last year in November... We had to stop the further processing of our application as we were expecting our new comer at that time... Now I have already sent new born's passport and birth certificate to CO 5 days back waiting for him to add our new comer in our application.... BR


Change of address is change of circumstances , is this your permanent change or a temporary one? you may need to inform CO. Yes you would have to pay the fees, and the details about next steps would be sent by CO in all probability.


----------



## TeamRanger

Lodged visa on 9th Oct, 14.


----------



## indiference

BOLT said:


> Hi Seniors I had to visit relatives in Australia in june/july this year and was expecting that I will get the grant for 189. I called DIBP last month and was told that I would get the grant by end of running month but once I inquired two days back I got reply that it is still in 'routine processing'. I have been delaying the visit to relatives for it but now I want to apply for visit visa. anyway, can someone suggest me about following if i apply visit visa: 1. how it is going to effect my 189 PR processing. 2. how much time Visit Visa processing takes 3. Will I be able to apply for bridging visa once I am onshore I will be obliged if someone can answer these questions


I would not suggest you to take this step. from your timelines, i suppose your grant is around the corner, dont take any desperate measure which might do more loss than benifit, I suggest you to forget about your application for few days and keep yourself busy in other activities and hopefully by that time you would have received your grant.


----------



## BOLT

Thanks _Shell, vanilla87 and indifference

I think I should hold the temptation back 




indiference said:


> I would not suggest you to take this step. from your timelines, i suppose your grant is around the corner, dont take any desperate measure which might do more loss than benifit, I suggest you to forget about your application for few days and keep yourself busy in other activities and hopefully by that time you would have received your grant.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Reaching almost two weeks after my arrival in Sydney. Starting to love the feel of my suburb. Will try to got to Parramatta in a few days time.  

Got a backache problem, so had a chance to use Medicare so soon.  Overall very very satisfied with the procedures relating to the same. Got 2 X-Rays and 2 Ultrasounds done. Met two doctors so far. Both came out to be Indian. Some problem with the L4 and L5 due to picking up weights. :/

Anyway, just if you want to know about cellular operators here, network-wise ranking 1) Telstra, 2) Optus, 3) Vodafone. All these three have 3G as well as 4G networks. Economically Lyca, Lebara and Amaysim are a popular choice, also, they have good international calling plans. I am not sure about Lyca but Lebara uses 3G network of Vodafone. I have found the calling plans of Amaysim to be very good. I use Amaysim now, its Customer service is also very good. Amaysim uses 3G network of Optus. Excellent performance so far.

One more thing, the power sockets in AU/NZ are different from the rest of the world. So, when you land here you will need (obviously) to go and buy adapters from the market for the gadgets (laptop/mobile chargers, etc.). In the markets you'll find them to be for about $7-12 each. I have bought 4 of them from ebay (find an NSW based seller, not HK or China or SN) for $10 total.

Oh, just recalled one more thing about Medicare, when you go for registering for the same you will be told that you'll get your Medicare Card in about 3 weeks on the address you have mentioned. Do ask for a temporary receipt of the Medicare Card. You are more likely to get one even without asking for it if you go to a low rush time/counter. It will be on a piece of paper just like the receipt of McDonald's or KFC in India when you buy something from there. You can use that receipt with equal acceptability as a permanent Medicare Card until you get one through the post. This piece of paper is also accepted as identity/residence proof along with your passport when you go to get your bank account activated the first time. Usually identity/resident proof documents are given some points weightage here. For example, Passport has about 75 points and like. Minimum 100 points are required for documentation here.

Cheers!!

Max


----------



## ashish1137

MaxTheWolf said:


> Reaching almost two weeks after my arrival in Sydney. Starting to love the feel of my suburb. Will try to got to Parramatta in a few days time.
> 
> Got a backache problem, so had a chance to use Medicare so soon.  Overall very very satisfied with the procedures relating to the same. Got 2 X-Rays and 2 Ultrasounds done. Met two doctors so far. Both came out to be Indian. Some problem with the L4 and L5 due to picking up weights. :/
> 
> Anyway, just if you want to know about cellular operators here, network-wise ranking 1) Telstra, 2) Optus, 3) Vodafone. All these three have 3G as well as 4G networks. Economically Lyca, Lebara and Amaysim are a popular choice, also, they have good international calling plans. I am not sure about Lyca but Lebara uses 3G network of Vodafone. I have found the calling plans of Amaysim to be very good. I use Amaysim now, its Customer service is also very good. Amaysim uses 3G network of Optus. Excellent performance so far.
> 
> One more thing, the power sockets in AU/NZ are different from the rest of the world. So, when you land here you will need (obviously) to go and buy adapters from the market for the gadgets (laptop/mobile chargers, etc.). In the markets you'll find them to be for about $7-12 each. I have bought 4 of them from ebay (find an NSW based seller, not HK or China or SN) for $10 total.
> 
> Oh, just recalled one more thing about Medicare, when you go for registering for the same you will be told that you'll get your Medicare Card in about 3 weeks on the address you have mentioned. Do ask for a temporary receipt of the Medicare Card. You are more likely to get one even without asking for it if you go to a low rush time/counter. It will be on a piece of paper just like the receipt of McDonald's or KFC in India when you buy something from there. You can use that receipt with equal acceptability as a permanent Medicare Card until you get one through the post. This piece of paper is also accepted as identity/residence proof along with your passport when you go to get your bank account activated the first time. Usually identity/resident proof documents are given some points weightage here. For example, Passport has about 75 points and like. Minimum 100 points are required for documentation here.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Max


informative post maxie. m comin to sydney on 1st november. Anything else you want to highlight..


----------



## swatsandy

MaxTheWolf said:


> Reaching almost two weeks after my arrival in Sydney. Starting to love the feel of my suburb. Will try to got to Parramatta in a few days time.
> 
> Got a backache problem, so had a chance to use Medicare so soon.  Overall very very satisfied with the procedures relating to the same. Got 2 X-Rays and 2 Ultrasounds done. Met two doctors so far. Both came out to be Indian. Some problem with the L4 and L5 due to picking up weights. :/
> 
> Anyway, just if you want to know about cellular operators here, network-wise ranking 1) Telstra, 2) Optus, 3) Vodafone. All these three have 3G as well as 4G networks. Economically Lyca, Lebara and Amaysim are a popular choice, also, they have good international calling plans. I am not sure about Lyca but Lebara uses 3G network of Vodafone. I have found the calling plans of Amaysim to be very good. I use Amaysim now, its Customer service is also very good. Amaysim uses 3G network of Optus. Excellent performance so far.
> 
> One more thing, the power sockets in AU/NZ are different from the rest of the world. So, when you land here you will need (obviously) to go and buy adapters from the market for the gadgets (laptop/mobile chargers, etc.). In the markets you'll find them to be for about $7-12 each. I have bought 4 of them from ebay (find an NSW based seller, not HK or China or SN) for $10 total.
> 
> Oh, just recalled one more thing about Medicare, when you go for registering for the same you will be told that you'll get your Medicare Card in about 3 weeks on the address you have mentioned. Do ask for a temporary receipt of the Medicare Card. You are more likely to get one even without asking for it if you go to a low rush time/counter. It will be on a piece of paper just like the receipt of McDonald's or KFC in India when you buy something from there. You can use that receipt with equal acceptability as a permanent Medicare Card until you get one through the post. This piece of paper is also accepted as identity/residence proof along with your passport when you go to get your bank account activated the first time. Usually identity/resident proof documents are given some points weightage here. For example, Passport has about 75 points and like. Minimum 100 points are required for documentation here.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Max


Thanks... Great Info buddy.
Can you please tell how you arrange an accommodation?
how much you paid?


----------



## Zabeen

*Form 80*

Hi,

For form 80, after typing and signing, can we print->scan->then upload?


----------



## ashish1137

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> For form 80, after typing and signing, can we print->scan->then upload?


sign , scan and upload. the motive is to show your signatures in blue ink. or take a colored print, sign, scan and then upload. i did that because my family is in different state.

and that completes my 500th post..

cheers


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ashish1137 said:


> informative post maxie. m comin to sydney on 1st november. Anything else you want to highlight..


OK. Welcome to Sydney!

I have brought my money in ICICI Travel Card. If I use it at ANZ or Suncorp ATM then I pay $2 per transaction and on others $3 per transaction. Maximum limit is $1,000 a day. Have bought forex already? Try www.bookmyforex.com it really offers the best rates.

Max


----------



## ashish1137

MaxTheWolf said:


> OK. Welcome to Sydney!
> 
> I have brought my money in ICICI Travel Card. If I use it at ANZ or Suncorp ATM then I pay $2 per transaction and on others $3 per transaction. Maximum limit is $1,000 a day. Have bought forex already? Try www.bookmyforex.com it really offers the best rates.
> 
> Max


Hey maxie,

i am coming through office and they will arrange everything for me. how about medicare. Can i register from here itself by giving one of my teammates address.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

i


swatsandy said:


> Thanks... Great Info buddy.
> Can you please tell how you arrange an accommodation?
> how much you paid?


This is a big question. Fortunately for me I had a very old friend living in Sydney for more than 10 years. So, I did not have to find an exact answer to this. However, what limited advice I can give you is if you are with family try the website www.airbnb.com for first 1- 3 weeks of accommodation. Within this time you will be able to search for an accommodation being present in Australia. Searching for an accommodation on internet alone is nothing like searching for it while being physically present at the location.

If you are single my advice will be to rent a space in a hostel. Spend a few weeks there and simultaneously search for a mid/long term accommodation.

While I tried searching for a place on my own I found www.flatmates.com.au to be of some help. Prepare a good profile there and give a good description about yourself and your accommodation requiremements. For me the response rate when I was in India was about 2-3 persons every 10 persons I contacted. Which is good.

If you want to lease an accommodation then some good websites are Share Accommodation Finders Since 1987 - Flatmate Finders and if you want to take service of agents then www.domain.com.au and www.realestate.com.au just to name a few.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ashish1137 said:


> Hey maxie,
> 
> i am coming through office and they will arrange everything for me. how about medicare. Can i register from here itself by giving one of my teammates address.


nope. for medicare you will have to fill up a paper based form, present your passport with Australian inward stamp and your grant letter. You'll also have to sign that form. It is not an online process.


----------



## ppia

TeamRanger said:


> Ginganinja, you are mistaken here.
> 
> Ppia should answer YES here, as per DIAC there are two types of work experience 1. Within Australia 2. Overseas (anywhere outside Aus)
> 
> So all our home country experience counts under the 2nd category.


Many thanks for all your helpful thought. It means that I made a mistake and now I need to use form 1023 to correct the mistake. Better late than never!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Oh, and while in Australia do apply for Australian Tax File Number (TFN). It is an online process for Permanent Residents, not for citizens, strangely.


----------



## radical

MaxTheWolf said:


> Oh, and while in Australia do apply for Australian Tax File Number (TFN). It is an online process for Permanent Residents, not for citizens, strangely.


TFN is for taxation purposes. Everyone who is working in Australia must have a TFN number.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

radical said:


> TFN is for taxation purposes. Everyone who is working in Australia must have a TFN number.


Right, but it is not an offense to not quote your TFN. Just that if you don't, your employer will deduct tax from your salary at the highest rate on applicable tax slab.


----------



## Zain1985

*Form 80*



Chits said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my VISA grant letter today.
> 
> 
> IELTS : 17/04/2014 7.0 | ACS 12 June 2014 | EOI Submitted 189 60 Points 19 June 2014 | Invite : 11 Aug 2014 | VISA Lodged : 18 Aug 2014 - docs front uploaded :juggle: | DIRECT GRANT : 18 Oct 2014 lane:




Gongrats. chits. Quick question did you submit form 80 or form 1121 in advance?


----------



## ashish1137

Guys, one query:

Can a dependent make first entry in Australia before the main applicant?

My sister has some opportunity in Australia and wants to take my mother along (dependent applicant in my application)


----------



## TheExpatriate

ashish1137 said:


> Guys, one query:
> 
> Can a dependent make first entry in Australia before the main applicant?
> 
> My sister has some opportunity in Australia and wants to take my mother along (dependent applicant in my application)


yes she can .... unless there is a condition on her grant notice


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ashish1137 said:


> Guys, one query:
> 
> Can a dependent make first entry in Australia before the main applicant?
> 
> My sister has some opportunity in Australia and wants to take my mother along (dependent applicant in my application)


yes, he/she can unless something against it is explicitly mentioned in 'visa conditions' section in the grant letter.


----------



## dextress

MaxTheWolf said:


> Right, but it is not an offense to not quote your TFN. Just that if you don't, your employer will deduct tax from your salary at the highest rate on applicable tax slab.


Max, you are sharing really great information, please continue to do so.
What about job? Have you managed to secure one?
Please share that story as well.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

dextress said:


> Max, you are sharing really great information, please continue to do so.
> What about job? Have you managed to secure one?
> Please share that story as well.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Thanks for the thanks!

About job, I am not totally after job at the moment as I am recovering from a backache caused to me due to lifting some heavy weight. I'll be on to job search totally in about a week or two. I'll keep the forum posted. My focus would be on to getting a job within my ANZSCO, but if I get any opportunity outside my occupation, which is more likely, I'll grab it and be onto completing Australian CPA, or better still an MBA if possible, as my next focus.

Cheers!

Max


----------



## Chits

*Form 80*



Zain1985 said:


> Gongrats. chits. Quick question did you submit form 80 or form 1121 in advance?


Yes. I uploaded Form 80 in advance.


----------



## dear2ujan

MKIRESL said:


> In present situation how many days it may require for CO assign ( For Visa-189 ). In immi web there mention
> 
> You will be notified within two weeks after your application is allocated to a processing team, and provided with an email address for all future correspondence. Any questions you have about your application should then be directed to that email address.


I have also the same query as you have. I am also waiting for CO allocation. Can anybody tell when CO will be allocated, after how many days?


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Can anybody post the format of tax documents please?


----------



## taz_mt

dear2ujan said:


> I have also the same query as you have. I am also waiting for CO allocation. Can anybody tell when CO will be allocated, after how many days?


sit tight, its gonna be a long ride.


----------



## TeamRanger

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Can anybody post the format of tax documents please?


Zahra there is no set format for tax document. Varies from country to country. If one is a salaried employee and you pay tax , your employer or the government will give you a statement acknowledging the same for each of the financial year. Basically it's the proof that you have paid tax. What's your current situation how did you pay your taxes? Can you produce any bank statements with such transactions?

Edit: additions to response.


----------



## maq_qatar

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks for the thanks!
> 
> About job, I am not totally after job at the moment as I am recovering from a backache caused to me due to lifting some heavy weight. I'll be on to job search totally in about a week or two. I'll keep the forum posted. My focus would be on to getting a job within my ANZSCO, but if I get any opportunity outside my occupation, which is more likely, I'll grab it and be onto completing Australian CPA, or better still an MBA if possible, as my next focus.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Max


Good luck max..you are really doing a good job and get well soon.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## vanilla87

mithu93ku said:


> No. VETASSESS does not deduct experiences , so far I observed.


I think Gold4uin clearly mentioned that his work experience was deducted by VETASSESS. In addition, my friend's work experience was cut by half to 6 months only, causing him not qualified as an internal auditor. 

In conclusion, I think it's possible that VETASSESS does deduct work experience. My suggestion would be the same : careful not to overclaim points.


----------



## BossLadyMo

@Gold4uin VETASSESS only considers employment/work experience within the past 5yrs, while DIAC considers employment as far back as 10yrs. That's why your assessment was decided based on employment/work experience starting from 2009 (2014-2009 = 5).

If you employment outside 5yrs is in the same company assessed by VETASSESS, and it is the same job duties/description and position, you can go ahead and claom your points.


----------



## mattcuz

I see there quite a few people who are getting 189 visas about 2 months after lodgement. So if we are very lucky maybe they can come before the new year


----------



## prodigy+

Hi folks, 

How do we know that a CO is also allocated. Some ppl in this forum mentioned that they received email for CO allocation while others say that there is actually no way of knowing unless CO writes to you asking for documents 

Can you please clarify with your experience


----------



## dear2ujan

khairulbd said:


> Got the grant on 14th October. But I've got only 2 months to make first entry. Before 12th Dec, 2014 I've to make my first visit.
> Can any one tell me why I've got so little time.
> 
> Regards,
> Khairul.


Congrats buddy


----------



## Vasu G

prodigy+ said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> How do we know that a CO is also allocated. Some ppl in this forum mentioned that they received email for CO allocation while others say that there is actually no way of knowing unless CO writes to you asking for documents
> 
> Can you please clarify with your experience



Here is what the standard process -

1. Case will be allocated to a team.
2. They verify all your documents.
3. If they feel short of any documents forward your case to a CO.
4. CO sends a mail to the applicant for additional documents - this is where you come to know about CO allocation.
5. After sending the additional documents, CO will give the grant.
6.If you have uploaded all the documents, the assigned team would forward your case to a CO for a direct grant.

Seniors - correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

maq_qatar said:


> Good luck max..you are really doing a good job and get well soon.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks for the wishes bro!!

Cheers!

Max


----------



## swatsandy

khairulbd said:


> Got the grant on 14th October. But I've got only 2 months to make first entry. Before 12th Dec, 2014 I've to make my first visit.
> Can any one tell me why I've got so little time.
> 
> Regards,
> Khairul.


Probably it is based on your medical which held in May 2014 and DIBP gives only 6-8 months after that to make port entry.


----------



## indiference

swatsandy said:


> Probably it is based on your medical which held in May 2014 and DIBP gives only 6-8 months after that to make port entry.


Thats incorrect, IED is decided based on 2 factors, your PCC and meds. Both are valid for 1 year so IED is calculated considering which of these expires first, in some cases if your PCC is valid but your meds have expired, the CO has the authority to extend the meds for a max 6 months but PCC is not extended.


----------



## Etch123

My Agent spoke to DIBP, they have said that it is under internal verification, and that all documents are received and medicals are also ok etc.... What does that mean?


----------



## indiference

Etch123 said:


> My Agent spoke to DIBP, they have said that it is under internal verification, and that all documents are received and medicals are also ok etc.... What does that mean?


Are you a 189 or 190 applicant?


----------



## Etch123

I'm a 190 applicant


----------



## sushagg

Hi All,

We are excited to tell you that we have got a DIRECT GRANT today. Visa 189 Code 261313 Visa lodged 19 Aug 2014 Visa granted 20 Oct 2014 :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Vasu G

sushagg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are excited to tell you that we have got a DIRECT GRANT today. Visa 189 Code 261313 Visa lodged 19 Aug 2014 Visa granted 20 Oct 2014 :cheer2::cheer2:



Awesome !!

Congrats Sushagg eace:


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats sushagg


----------



## ask2

sushagg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are excited to tell you that we have got a DIRECT GRANT today. Visa 189 Code 261313 Visa lodged 19 Aug 2014 Visa granted 20 Oct 2014 :cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats Sushagg !


----------



## nallamothu.msc

Any new 189 grants today?


----------



## taz_mt

sushagg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are excited to tell you that we have got a DIRECT GRANT today. Visa 189 Code 261313 Visa lodged 19 Aug 2014 Visa granted 20 Oct 2014 :cheer2::cheer2:


congrats, all the best.


----------



## ask2

Many August guys have got direct grant !  there were grants on weekend too ! 
how do I search for the visa tracker ?


----------



## Zabeen

All document loading completed today, incl. Form 80. Now the infinite waiting period starts....donno how long...6 months/12 months/18 months....


----------



## 189

sushagg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are excited to tell you that we have got a DIRECT GRANT today. Visa 189 Code 261313 Visa lodged 19 Aug 2014 Visa granted 20 Oct 2014 :cheer2::cheer2:


Heartiest congratulations mate


----------



## Vasu G

ask2 said:


> Many August guys have got direct grant !  there were grants on weekend too !
> how do I search for the visa tracker ?


Here it is .. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84

Save the link and keep refreshing for updates..


----------



## ask2

Vasu G said:


> Here it is ..
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84
> 
> Save the link and keep refreshing for updates..



Thanks ya Vasu... They are picking up applications very much randomly... 5th - 12th then 18th ...


----------



## Vasu G

ask2 said:


> Thanks ya Vasu... They are picking up applications very much randomly... 5th - 12th then 18th ...



You are welcome !!!

I would say they pick in order, grants depend on documentation. If they feel everything is fine... they would give GRANT straight away.


----------



## Zabeen

Do all applicants of high risk countries go through External checks?


----------



## ask2

Vasu G said:


> You are welcome !!!
> 
> I would say they pick in order, grants depend on documentation. If they feel everything is fine... they would give GRANT straight away.


Hey did you name all docs in some format ?


----------



## IndigoKKing

sushagg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are excited to tell you that we have got a DIRECT GRANT today. Visa 189 Code 261313 Visa lodged 19 Aug 2014 Visa granted 20 Oct 2014 :cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats!


----------



## vimalnair

mattcuz said:


> I see there quite a few people who are getting 189 visas about 2 months after lodgement. So if we are very lucky maybe they can come before the new year


Hi Mattcuz,
You are correct. There are few lucky ones. It all depends on how fast you get a CO assigned and also whether he is satisfied with all the required documents submitted by you. Also i feel they look into the ANZCO code under which you have applied, whether that profession is in demand.
Lets keep our fingers crossed and pray that all October gang get their visa before the start of christmas holidays else jan will be tight period as there will be lots of people around the world applying for visa for travelling to Aus by Feb for the World Cup...


----------



## Vasu G

ask2 said:


> Hey did you name all docs in some format ?



Yup.. The standard names - each word separated by "Underscore". Attached is the sample of mine.


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*Grant 18th Oct*

Hi Guys..

I got my grant today from the lawyer but actually got it on Saturday. It was a direct grant. Its the happiest day of my life. I came to Australia 2 years back and am finally heading in the right direction with regards to my career.

I would like to thank everyone on this forum for the help and support they have offered.

Hope you all get your grant soon and join me in Australia. Best of Luck to all of you in your future endeavours.

Regards,
Rishikesh.lane:

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - 11th August 2014 - PCC - Done - Medicals - Done - Visa Lodge - 13th August 2014 Grant - 18th October 2014 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Rishikesh5555

*Grant 18th Oct*

Hi Guys..

I got my grant today from the lawyer but actually got it on Saturday. It was a direct grant. Its the happiest day of my life. I came to Australia 2 years back and am finally heading in the right direction with regards to my career.

I would like to thank everyone on this forum for the help and support they have offered.

Hope you all get your grant soon and join me in Australia. Best of Luck to all of you in your future endeavours.

Regards,
Rishikesh.lane:

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - 11th August 2014 - PCC - Done - Medicals - Done - Visa Lodge - 13th August 2014 Grant - 18th October 2014 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## ask2

Rishikesh5555 said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I got my grant today from the lawyer but actually got it on Saturday. It was a direct grant. Its the happiest day of my life. I came to Australia 2 years back and am finally heading in the right direction with regards to my career.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for the help and support they have offered.
> 
> Hope you all get your grant soon and join me in Australia. Best of Luck to all of you in your future endeavours.
> 
> Regards,
> Rishikesh.lane:
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - 11th August 2014 - PCC - Done - Medicals - Done - Visa Lodge - 13th August 2014 Grant - 18th October 2014 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



Congrats Rishi !


----------



## ask2

Vasu G said:


> Yup.. The standard names - each word separated by "Underscore". Attached is the sample of mine.


ok.. But not all of my documents are in this format... anyways nothing can be done now... but cud this be an issue ?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Rishikesh5555 said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I got my grant today from the lawyer but actually got it on Saturday. It was a direct grant. Its the happiest day of my life. I came to Australia 2 years back and am finally heading in the right direction with regards to my career.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for the help and support they have offered.
> 
> Hope you all get your grant soon and join me in Australia. Best of Luck to all of you in your future endeavours.
> 
> Regards,
> Rishikesh.lane:
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - 11th August 2014 - PCC - Done - Medicals - Done - Visa Lodge - 13th August 2014 Grant - 18th October 2014 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats !!!


----------



## Vasu G

ask2 said:


> ok.. But not all of my documents are in this format... anyways nothing can be done now... but cud this be an issue ?



Not an issue at all.. 

That's right , there is nothing much we can do now. Just sit tight and wait for the Golden mail... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 189

Rishikesh5555 said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I got my grant today from the lawyer but actually got it on Saturday. It was a direct grant. Its the happiest day of my life. I came to Australia 2 years back and am finally heading in the right direction with regards to my career.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for the help and support they have offered.
> 
> Hope you all get your grant soon and join me in Australia. Best of Luck to all of you in your future endeavours.
> 
> Regards,
> Rishikesh.lane:
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - 11th August 2014 - PCC - Done - Medicals - Done - Visa Lodge - 13th August 2014 Grant - 18th October 2014 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



Happy for you mate, heartiest congratulations.


----------



## sumaya

Congratulations.. 



Rishikesh5555 said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I got my grant today from the lawyer but actually got it on Saturday. It was a direct grant. Its the happiest day of my life. I came to Australia 2 years back and am finally heading in the right direction with regards to my career.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for the help and support they have offered.
> 
> Hope you all get your grant soon and join me in Australia. Best of Luck to all of you in your future endeavours.
> 
> Regards,
> Rishikesh.lane:
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - 11th August 2014 - PCC - Done - Medicals - Done - Visa Lodge - 13th August 2014 Grant - 18th October 2014 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ok, another update.

When you guys land here you will get your bank accounts activated. For NAB they will give you an EFTPOS Card, at your branch, which can be used at ATM's but is not eligible for online transactions. This card does not log onto Visa or Master Card or AmEx or DC network, therefore, it does not have a CVV2 code. You will get your NAB Visa Debit Card and cheque book about 2-3 weeks later. Unaware about other banks.

There are many things which when compared to retail market prices are very cheap when you buy them online from eBay or other websites. Your non Aussi Credit/Debit Cards (almost all of them) will not work on Aussi websites. Forex Cards purchased overseas do work. So, when you transfer money from your forex cards don't transfer all to your bank immediately. Leave some money in it for online transactions to be done until you get a Visa or Master Debit Card from your bank. My ICICI Card got blocked for online transactions. (Got drunk last night and then tried to buy things online using Axis Forex Card password on ICICI Travel Card number) LOL)))) 

I have found this very useful card Load&Go Reloadable Visa Prepaid Card - Australia Post It works flawlessly for online shopping. Used it already on eBay, and to buy an Opal Card. You do not require any type of identification document to buy this card. Just go to any post office and buy it for cash. You can also top it up there itself with upto $999 by paying in cash. This card is anyway safer for all types of transactions as it is not linked to your bank. Before buying this card make sure you buy an Aussi mobile number.

Cheers!!

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Rishikesh5555 said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I got my grant today from the lawyer but actually got it on Saturday. It was a direct grant. Its the happiest day of my life. I came to Australia 2 years back and am finally heading in the right direction with regards to my career.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for the help and support they have offered.
> 
> Hope you all get your grant soon and join me in Australia. Best of Luck to all of you in your future endeavours.
> 
> Regards,
> Rishikesh.lane:
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - 11th August 2014 - PCC - Done - Medicals - Done - Visa Lodge - 13th August 2014 Grant - 18th October 2014 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Oh! So your lawyer granted you the Visa??? haha kidding buddy!!

Congrats and party hard!!!

Cheeeeeeerrrsss!!!

Max


----------



## noobrex

how would i know if the CO has been allocated I have imported by application using TRN and i don't see anything in the communication area in the immi account


----------



## TeamRanger

MaxTheWolf said:


> ok, another update. When you guys land here you will get your bank accounts activated. For NAB they will give you an EFTPOS Card, at your branch, which can be used at ATM's but is not eligible for online transactions. This card does not log onto Visa or Master Card or AmEx or DC network, therefore, it does not have a CVV2 code. You will get your NAB Visa Debit Card and cheque book about 2-3 weeks later. Unaware about other banks. There are many things which when compared to retail market prices are very cheap when you buy them online from eBay or other websites. Your non Aussi Credit/Debit Cards (almost all of them) will not work on Aussi websites. Forex Cards purchased overseas do work. So, when you transfer money from your forex cards don't transfer all to your bank immediately. Leave some money in it for online transactions to be done until you get a Visa or Master Debit Card from your bank. My ICICI Card got blocked for online transactions. (Got drunk last night and then tried to buy things online using Axis Forex Card password on ICICI Travel Card number) LOL)))) I have found this very useful card Load&Go Reloadable Visa Prepaid Card - Australia Post It works flawlessly for online shopping. Used it already on eBay, and to buy an Opal Card. You do not require any type of identification document to buy this card. Just go to any post office and buy it for cash. You can also top it up there itself with upto $999 by paying in cash. This card is anyway safer for all types of transactions as it is not linked to your bank. Before buying this card make sure you buy an Aussi mobile number. Cheers!! Max


Thanks for your vital updates. Think you should have a dedicated thread with your experiences summarized , like Max in Oz


----------



## MaxTheWolf

TeamRanger said:


> Thanks for your vital updates. Think you should have a dedicated thread with your experiences summarized , like Max in Oz


Thanks for the thanks!!

I actually thought of taking all this information to other ongoing, more suitable thread like Platypus Den or somewhere. But I like being here. I see dreams changing to reality here, something I will miss elsewhere. I have a history and some old and some not so old friends here. I have never seen most of my old friends ever since they were granted their visas. I don't know if they post in other threads only now, or even if they ever come back here at all. But I am doing alright here.

Max


----------



## cancerianlrules

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks for the thanks!!
> 
> I actually thought of taking all this information to other ongoing, more suitable thread like Platypus Den or somewhere. But I like being here. I see dreams changing to reality here, something I will miss elsewhere. I have a history and some old and some not so old friends here. I have never seen most of my old friends ever since they were granted their visas. I don't know if they post in other threads only now, or even if they ever come back here at all. But I am doing alright here.
> 
> Max


Dude, like your thoughtfulness here!

It's a rare quality in the shallow world!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

noobrex said:


> how would i know if the CO has been allocated I have imported by application using TRN and i don't see anything in the communication area in the immi account


Oh man!!  after more than 1k posts you are asking 'how would i know if the CO has been allocated I have imported by application using TRN and i don't see anything in the communication area in the immi account'

I beg your pardon but find this typical. 

You only get to know about CO allocation when 1) you get contacted by them, or 2) you see 'Requested' status against any document category in your immiaccount in which case again you'll get contacted by a CO, or 3) you contact DIBP and ask them directly, or 4) you have been granted a visa, which is most likely of all cases.

Max


----------



## fly2shashi

noobrex said:


> how would i know if the CO has been allocated I have imported by application using TRN and i don't see anything in the communication area in the immi account


There is no way. You will get to know only if CO has updated anything for ex, changed the status of the document to met etc. 

In my case, even the communication from CO to my agent is not listed in my immi account. 

SS


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cancerianlrules said:


> Dude, like your thoughtfulness here!
> 
> It's a rare quality in the shallow world!


Thanks for the kind words!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

fly2shashi said:


> There is no way. You will get to know only if CO has updated anything for ex, changed the status of the document to met etc.
> 
> In my case, even the communication from CO to my agent is not listed in my immi account.
> 
> SS


and, in my case not even my grant communication is listed in the communications section.


----------



## padmakarrao

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks for the thanks!!
> 
> I actually thought of taking all this information to other ongoing, more suitable thread like Platypus Den or somewhere. But I like being here. I see dreams changing to reality here, something I will miss elsewhere. I have a history and some old and some not so old friends here. I have never seen most of my old friends ever since they were granted their visas. I don't know if they post in other threads only now, or even if they ever come back here at all. But I am doing alright here.
> 
> Max


Hi,

Appreciate your posts, information and the thought of being on this thread. Thanks for keeping us updated.

The only catch of posting in this thread is, your important information gets lost. after a few posts and no-one knows there is such nice info somewhere in this thread. If you were to create an exclusive thread of yours in Platypus Den, the info stays back and people can search for the various topics within your post.

It's your will, but i suggest for the benefit of new migrants you should share your story and learning in a separate thread. (you can then add some pics too, it is nice to see some live pics coming )

Cheers


----------



## 189

sushagg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are excited to tell you that we have got a DIRECT GRANT today. Visa 189 Code 261313 Visa lodged 19 Aug 2014 Visa granted 20 Oct 2014 :cheer2::cheer2:





ask2 said:


> ok.. But not all of my documents are in this format... anyways nothing can be done now... but cud this be an issue ?



my documents were in different format so as name, also nearly 50% of docs has some space that is not recommended by DIBP

And got the grant. 
I wd recommend check the document status, if it says "received" then take a chill dont worry too much


----------



## fly2shashi

MaxTheWolf said:


> and, in my case not even my grant communication is listed in the communications section.


Oh, I was under the impression that the applicants who have lodged themselves would have the communication from CO listed in their correspondence page.

But in any case, VEVO is there to download the grant letter if needed so, shouldn't be an issue I reckon 

SS


----------



## taz_mt

Rishikesh5555 said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I got my grant today from the lawyer but actually got it on Saturday. It was a direct grant. Its the happiest day of my life. I came to Australia 2 years back and am finally heading in the right direction with regards to my career.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for the help and support they have offered.
> 
> Hope you all get your grant soon and join me in Australia. Best of Luck to all of you in your future endeavours.
> 
> Regards,
> Rishikesh.lane:
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - 11th August 2014 - PCC - Done - Medicals - Done - Visa Lodge - 13th August 2014 Grant - 18th October 2014 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


congratulations.. lawyer kept the info to himself for 2 days?.. that ....,@@@##1... hehe
have fun


----------



## noobrex

MaxTheWolf said:


> Oh man!!  after more than 1k posts you are asking 'how would i know if the CO has been allocated I have imported by application using TRN and i don't see anything in the communication area in the immi account'
> 
> I beg your pardon but find this typical.
> 
> You only get to know about CO allocation when 1) you get contacted by them, or 2) you see 'Requested' status against any document category in your immiaccount in which case again you'll get contacted by a CO, or 3) you contact DIBP and ask them directly, or 4) you have been granted a visa, which is most likely of all cases.
> 
> Max


Cause there are lots of confusing answers  from different sources ,,,agents say something else and people here say somethings else ....like my agents told me after i saw no documents were uploaded that uploading the documents early does not expedite the process ...but here i read and find its different and lots of other things


----------



## IndigoKKing

Rishikesh5555 said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I got my grant today from the lawyer but actually got it on Saturday. It was a direct grant. Its the happiest day of my life. I came to Australia 2 years back and am finally heading in the right direction with regards to my career.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for the help and support they have offered.
> 
> Hope you all get your grant soon and join me in Australia. Best of Luck to all of you in your future endeavours.
> 
> Regards,
> Rishikesh.lane:
> 
> Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - 11th August 2014 - PCC - Done - Medicals - Done - Visa Lodge - 13th August 2014 Grant - 18th October 2014 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats!


----------



## noobrex

fly2shashi said:


> Oh, I was under the impression that the applicants who have lodged themselves would have the communication from CO listed in their correspondence page.
> 
> But in any case, VEVO is there to download the grant letter if needed so, shouldn't be an issue I reckon
> 
> SS


can I use VEVO while my application is under process or we can only use it after our case has been finalized

will my agent be the only one who gets access to vevo or i can use it as well.


----------



## Setsail

*Visa Grant 189 - Civil Engineer*

Hi guys,

I am happy to share with you that I have received my grant today. Though I am not active hear I have been following the forum posts which helped me preserving my mental peace.

CO was allocated on 13th October. CO requested for more Payslip, Bank Statement and Tax Certificates(Form-16) from the employers. Even after uploading all on same day there was no response for a week. so in the morning I called GSM adelaide to enquire and in next half-an-hour I received the grant. The one who requested for documents and who granted visa are two different case officers of same team (Adelaide Team 8). Wish a speed grant for those who are all waiting.

Thank you 

-------------------
189|ANZSCO 233211| Skill assessment (EA) Outcome: 27 June 14 | Total Points : 60 | EOI Lodged : 11 Jul 14 | Invite Received : 28 Jul 14 | Visa Lodged: 05 Aug 14 | PCC/Medicals : 09-Aug-14 | CO Assigned : 13 Oct 2014| Visa : 20 Oct 2014


----------



## elsasl

do you guys know normally how many days in average people would get grants?


----------



## IndigoKKing

Setsail said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am happy to share with you that I have received my grant today. Though I am not active hear I have been following the forum posts which helped me preserving my mental peace.
> 
> CO was allocated on 13th October. CO requested for more Payslip, Bank Statement and Tax Certificates(Form-16) from the employers. Even after uploading all on same day there was no response for a week. so in the morning I called GSM adelaide to enquire and in next half-an-hour I received the grant. The one who requested for documents and who granted visa are two different case officers of same team (Adelaide Team 8). Wish a speed grant for those who are all waiting.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> -------------------
> 189|ANZSCO 233211| Skill assessment (EA) Outcome: 27 June 14 | Total Points : 60 | EOI Lodged : 11 Jul 14 | Invite Received : 28 Jul 14 | Visa Lodged: 05 Aug 14 | PCC/Medicals : 09-Aug-14 | CO Assigned : 13 Oct 2014| Visa : 20 Oct 2014


Congrats Setsail! Hope you set sail soon...


----------



## IndigoKKing

elsasl said:


> do you guys know normally how many days in average people would get grants?


On an average, between 2.5 to 3 months from the date of lodging the visa.


----------



## elsasl

IndigoKKing said:


> On an average, between 2.5 to 3 months from the date of lodging the visa.


Thanks for your info!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

fly2shashi said:


> Oh, I was under the impression that the applicants who have lodged themselves would have the communication from CO listed in their correspondence page.
> 
> But in any case, VEVO is there to download the grant letter if needed so, shouldn't be an issue I reckon
> 
> SS


umm.. download Grant Letter from VEVO?? I am not aware of this one, but I do know you can check the authenticity of you Grant Letter or Visa Label on VEVO, after you get your hands on them. I got my grant letter in my mailbox. That's all. 

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

noobrex said:


> Cause there are lots of confusing answers  from different sources ,,,agents say something else and people here say somethings else ....like my agents told me after i saw no documents were uploaded that uploading the documents early does not expedite the process ...but here i read and find its different and lots of other things


Don't give room to confusion. It is unwise to delay uploading the documents. Uploading the documents do not expedite the process as from its natural course, however not uploading the documents beforehand of your case file being taken up by a CO surely delays it.

Man you've got to rise up BEFORE the sun rises on your day!

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

noobrex said:


> can I use VEVO while my application is under process or we can only use it after our case has been finalized
> 
> will my agent be the only one who gets access to vevo or i can use it as well.


nope, without grant number or visa label no. VEVO is of no use. TRN no. won't give you any result on VEVO unless visa has been granted, in fact TRN no. sometimes does not work on VEVO even for those whose visa has been granted. 

Grant Number is the actual key to everything.

Secondly, you will be able to use VEVO as well. It is your grant, your right to residency in Australia. How can you not get access to see its authenticity??

Don't panic.

Max


----------



## fly2shashi

MaxTheWolf said:


> umm.. download Grant Letter from VEVO?? I am not aware of this one, but I do know you can check the authenticity of you Grant Letter or Visa Label on VEVO, after you get your hands on them. I got my grant letter in my mailbox. That's all.
> 
> Max


My bad, yes, you are correct that VEVO is used to check authenticity of grant letter or visa label and can not be used to download grant letters. We can however download the visa entitlement letter which I am not sure can be used in place of grant letter. 

But as you said, as long as we have grant letters in our (multiple) inbox(s), shouldn't be an issue 

SS


----------



## fly2shashi

MaxTheWolf said:


> nope, without grant number or visa label no. VEVO is of no use. TRN no. won't give you any result on VEVO unless visa has been granted, in fact TRN no. sometimes does not work on VEVO even for those whose visa has been granted.
> 
> Grant Number is the actual key to everything.
> 
> Secondly, you will be able to use VEVO as well. It is your grant, your right to residency in Australia. How can you not get access to see its authenticity??
> 
> Don't panic.
> 
> Max


Fully agree, Visa Grant Number is the key. 

For my dependents, with TRN it showed no results however, with grant number it worked like a charm.

SS


----------



## taz_mt

Setsail said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am happy to share with you that I have received my grant today. Though I am not active hear I have been following the forum posts which helped me preserving my mental peace.
> 
> CO was allocated on 13th October. CO requested for more Payslip, Bank Statement and Tax Certificates(Form-16) from the employers. Even after uploading all on same day there was no response for a week. so in the morning I called GSM adelaide to enquire and in next half-an-hour I received the grant. The one who requested for documents and who granted visa are two different case officers of same team (Adelaide Team 8). Wish a speed grant for those who are all waiting.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> -------------------
> 189|ANZSCO 233211| Skill assessment (EA) Outcome: 27 June 14 | Total Points : 60 | EOI Lodged : 11 Jul 14 | Invite Received : 28 Jul 14 | Visa Lodged: 05 Aug 14 | PCC/Medicals : 09-Aug-14 | CO Assigned : 13 Oct 2014| Visa : 20 Oct 2014



congrats.. 

observation: as of now, as per tracker document, 20 out of 67 Aug applicants have been granted so far.


----------



## ask2

I have lodged application online... no agent... but am not sure What's VEVO ? and how do we access it ?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ask2 said:


> I have lodged application online... no agent... but am not sure What's VEVO ? and how do we access it ?


simple. search for 'VEVO Australia' on google.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

fly2shashi said:


> My bad, yes, you are correct that VEVO is used to check authenticity of grant letter or visa label and can not be used to download grant letters. We can however download the visa entitlement letter which I am not sure can be used in place of grant letter.
> 
> But as you said, as long as we have grant letters in our (multiple) inbox(s), shouldn't be an issue
> 
> SS


yep, right, make as many copies as you can.


----------



## HarishInOz

*clarity on experience*



MaxTheWolf said:


> yep, right, make as many copies as you can.
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a doubt in allocating points for my experience. Here is my case.
> 
> 1. I got the ACS done six months ago and at that time recognised only 4.5 yrs of experience. (can claim points for three years but not for 5 years)
> 2. I'm working for the same company till now and added another six months to my experience. Now, I can claim for five years of experience and gain points for it.
> 3. If I apply for EOI-189 with the ACS same reference number, will the points be calculated automatically ? or should we provide any document for the same?
> 4. If the end date is empty in the ACS letter against my last company will the EOI considers it as till date?
> 
> Please help me in this as I'm waiting to apply for EOI.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harish


----------



## TheExpatriate

HarishInOz said:


> MaxTheWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, right, make as many copies as you can.
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a doubt in allocating points for my experience. Here is my case.
> 
> 1. I got the ACS done six months ago and at that time recognised only 4.5 yrs of experience. (can claim points for three years but not for 5 years)
> 2. I'm working for the same company till now and added another six months to my experience. Now, I can claim for five years of experience and gain points for it.
> 3. If I apply for EOI-189, will the points be automatically calculated? or should we provide any document for the same?
> 4. If the end date is empty will the EOI considers it as till date?
> 
> Please help me in this as I'm waiting to apply for EOI.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- you can do so if you have payslips, bank statements, fresh letter of reference to prove you are still in the same role and company
> 
> 3- Yes it will be
> 
> 4- you can't leave the end date empty. You have to enter today's date when filling the EOI
Click to expand...


----------



## gold4uin

BossLadyMo said:


> @Gold4uin VETASSESS only considers employment/work experience within the past 5yrs, while DIAC considers employment as far back as 10yrs. That's why your assessment was decided based on employment/work experience starting from 2009 (2014-2009 = 5). If you employment outside 5yrs is in the same company assessed by VETASSESS, and it is the same job duties/description and position, you can go ahead and claom your points.


Thanks. Indeed it is same company


----------



## HarishInOz

TheExpatriate said:


> HarishInOz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2- you can do so if you have payslips, bank statements, fresh letter of reference to prove you are still in the same role and company
> 
> 3- Yes it will be
> 
> 4- you can't leave the end date empty. You have to enter today's date when filling the EOI
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Buddy...
> 
> This advice means a lot to me...
Click to expand...


----------



## HarishInOz

TheExpatriate said:


> HarishInOz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2- you can do so if you have payslips, bank statements, fresh letter of reference to prove you are still in the same role and company
> 
> 3- Yes it will be
> 
> 4- you can't leave the end date empty. You have to enter today's date when filling the EOI
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Buddy....
> 
> This advice means a lot to me...
> 
> 2- you can do so if you have payslips, bank statements, fresh letter of reference to prove you are still in the same role and company
> 
> (Should I provide these documents at the time of EOI or later?)
Click to expand...


----------



## fly2shashi

HarishInOz said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Buddy....
> 
> This advice means a lot to me...
> 
> 2- you can do so if you have payslips, bank statements, fresh letter of reference to prove you are still in the same role and company
> 
> (Should I provide these documents at the time of EOI or later?)
> 
> 
> 
> Later, when you are lodging your application.
> 
> Just to add a real example to what TheExpatriate said. I was in the same situation as you, was working for the same company with similar roles & responsibilities after ACS assessment and when I completed another 6 months, I claimed 5 points. To prove this I submitted salary slips, a statutory declaration from my supervisor stating my roles and responsibilities. CO didn't ask a question about it, claimed points were accepted and even got a direct grant.
> 
> SS
Click to expand...


----------



## remya2013

Is resume needs to be attached to visa documents. Anyone who got direct grant recently did that.

Or the co asked for the same.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sevnik0202

noobrex said:


> Cause there are lots of confusing answers  from different sources ,,,agents say something else and people here say somethings else ....like my agents told me after i saw no documents were uploaded that uploading the documents early does not expedite the process ...but here i read and find its different and lots of other things


Agents are useless mate. People here are more knowledgeable.


----------



## RNAussie

*Granted*

 Direct Grant is my birthday gift


----------



## sevnik0202

RNAussie said:


> Direct Grant is my birthday gift


Congrats rnaussie.


----------



## fly2shashi

RNAussie said:


> Direct Grant is my birthday gift


Wow man, what a treat you have got. Happy Birthday and Congratulations!

SS


----------



## JennyAus

hey guys, 

just a quick question, so CO will review the app and he/she will mainly focus on our EOI points breakdown and the application for point test to grant our visa, right???

I was told that form 80 is not mandatory and some people got visa grant without submitting it. Is it true???

Honestly, last year, after submitting my case to Migration Review Tribunal for a student visa review, my bridging visa A was changed directly into bridging visa C which did not allow anyone to work in Aus. I did not know about that, my **** lawyer did not tell me about that. So in the end , I was working without knowing I was not allowed to work when holding bridging visa C. I only knew it when my workplace manager notified me about that when they checked our visa annually. So i quit the job immediately after that. In general, I worked when holding bridging visa C for two months. 

Now I got my new reliable lawyer (I checked his MRN on Immi website). I told them everything about the past and provided him all sorts of evidence and info regarding the story I have just mentioned above. 

He said to me that on the form 80, he advised me to tell the truth about the period of time that I worked.. and all kinds of visas I held in the past. Just tell the truth. And he explained that because my work exp was below 1 year exp, so I could not claim the points for work exp. 65 points I had belong to other factors such as ietls, aus qualifications, age....etc. So he said, to grant a 189 visa, Immi will have a look at EOI points break down and review all supporting evidence that I have provided and see if that is all enough to claim 65 points or not. And because on EOI points break down, there was no points for work exp, so he said I do not need to worry about what happened above. He said I was on the right track. 

But somehow, that story about bridging visa C and the period of time I worked when holding C visa keep haunting my mind. I have been so worried about it these days...

Will it affect my 189 application?? I do know I got the answer from my agent but just cannot calm myself down. I think I am drowning in stress now.

Please give me some viewpoints of your.

Thank you so much


----------



## fly2shashi

remya2013 said:


> Is resume needs to be attached to visa documents. Anyone who got direct grant recently did that.
> 
> Or the co asked for the same.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I don't think the resume is required cause you would have already got assessed for your skills (by any assessing body in that matter) and are claiming points against it. Why would CO need a CV?

I did not attach and I got a direct grant.

SS


----------



## Zabeen

RNAussie said:


> Direct Grant is my birthday gift


Indeed a gr8 gift! Congrats and happy birthday.. Have a double blast..


----------



## RNAussie

This is the 8th birthday in Sydney to me ( the best one!
Been drunk in Sydney tonight +++ birthday party lols


----------



## swatsandy

RNAussie said:


> This is the 8th birthday in Sydney to me ( the best one!
> Been drunk in Sydney tonight +++ birthday party lols


Certainly it is gift from DIBP to you


----------



## noobrex

MaxTheWolf said:


> Don't give room to confusion. It is unwise to delay uploading the documents. Uploading the documents do not expedite the process as from its natural course, however not uploading the documents beforehand of your case file being taken up by a CO surely delays it.
> 
> Man you've got to rise up BEFORE the sun rises on your day!
> 
> Max


Thanks, although its been tough for me had to remind my agent ...for uploading documents they lodged my visa on 25th Sep when finally reluctantly and scared i created an immi account logged in and saw no documents were uploaded and by following up with her till now she has finally started uploading documents still she has not uploaded my current company documents...sad have to follow up everyday...
Lets see how does it goes...lets see if she uploads all documents tommorow..I so want she does that 

Also on Vivo / immi account thing ....since my case agent is involved how would i know if i have been granted a visa or if CO request for information since some of you are saying teh communication page is not updated......is there a way to avoid the delay caused due to delay in communcaation by agent ? also since i wont have access to grant letter before agent i cant access vevo page


----------



## sonu008

Congratulations to all who have got the Grant...

I have a quick question (Seniors please suggest):
I am based in UK and applied for VISA on 08th Aug category 189 with family (Wife and Son). I dont think case worker is allocated for my case yet, however, looks like someone is looking at my documents in the background. I got this feeling as my wife was asked to undergo 'Apical lordotic chest x-ray'. We got it done and the emedicalclient website shows All Complete.

All documents uploaded the same day including medical & PCC. 
These are my questions:
1. My wife and Son travlled to India on 11th Aug - Should i update this to department and if yes, how - what form should i fill
2. I work as a private contractor with an IT company in UK. I am promoted now and my designation has changed within the same company. Should i update department with the current designation? And how do i do it?

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## sumaya

RNAussie said:


> Direct Grant is my birthday gift


Happy Birthday and congratulations, mate!


----------



## fly2shashi

sonu008 said:


> Congratulations to all who have got the Grant...
> 
> I have a quick question (Seniors please suggest):
> I am based in UK and applied for VISA on 08th Aug category 189 with family (Wife and Son). I dont think case worker is allocated for my case yet, however, looks like someone is looking at my documents in the background. I got this feeling as my wife was asked to undergo 'Apical lordotic chest x-ray'. We got it done and the emedicalclient website shows All Complete.
> 
> All documents uploaded the same day including medical & PCC.
> These are my questions:
> 1. My wife and Son travlled to India on 11th Aug - Should i update this to department and if yes, how - what form should i fill
> 2. I work as a private contractor with an IT company in UK. I am promoted now and my designation has changed within the same company. Should i update department with the current designation? And how do i do it?
> 
> Many Thanks in advance.


Below link will give you details of what forms to be used for what change in the circumstances and within how many days you need to inform them.

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/change-of-circumstances.htm

My opinion, inform DIBP with any changes to avoid any negative impact to your application. After all its just a matter of filling few forms and uploading.

SS


----------



## gold4uin

vanilla87 said:


> I think Gold4uin clearly mentioned that his work experience was deducted by VETASSESS. In addition, my friend's work experience was cut by half to 6 months only, causing him not qualified as an internal auditor. In conclusion, I think it's possible that VETASSESS does deduct work experience. My suggestion would be the same : careful not to overclaim points.


 As per rules Vetassess will validate work experience for last 5 years only. If you want them to assess work experience beyond last 5 years there is a fee and they would give Point Test advisory letter. However I didn't went for it.

DIAC will assess experience in last 10 years. 

Hence this query:
Vetassess has given positive asssement for employment for duration (02/2009 to 03/2011). 

Now since we are claiming points for 3 years of experience (which includes months before and after 02/2009) how will DIAC validate experience before February 2009 as we haven't got Point Test advisory lettter from Vet assess? The employment before February 2009 is however with same employer


----------



## varun71863

Setsail said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am happy to share with you that I have received my grant today. Though I am not active hear I have been following the forum posts which helped me preserving my mental peace.
> 
> CO was allocated on 13th October. CO requested for more Payslip, Bank Statement and Tax Certificates(Form-16) from the employers. Even after uploading all on same day there was no response for a week. so in the morning I called GSM adelaide to enquire and in next half-an-hour I received the grant. The one who requested for documents and who granted visa are two different case officers of same team (Adelaide Team 8). Wish a speed grant for those who are all waiting.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> -------------------
> 189|ANZSCO 233211| Skill assessment (EA) Outcome: 27 June 14 | Total Points : 60 | EOI Lodged : 11 Jul 14 | Invite Received : 28 Jul 14 | Visa Lodged: 05 Aug 14 | PCC/Medicals : 09-Aug-14 | CO Assigned : 13 Oct 2014| Visa : 20 Oct 2014


Congrats setsail, when u say CO requested for more Payslip, Bank Statement and Tax Certificates(Form-16) from the employers, which extra payslips , bank statement he requested?

has he requested for payslip/form -16 for years which you have not claimed points? but mentioned in ACS and deducted by ACS.

I have total of 8 years experience and ACS deducted 2 years out of it and i am claiming 10 points for 5 years experience but i don;t have first two year form 16 or ITR which ACS deducted from my experience.

DO i have to submit form -16 or ITR for those two years also?

ALso i submitted ITRs for rest of years not the form -16, is form 16 mandatory or ITR will also work to show the income for those financial years?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

gold4uin said:


> As per rules Vetassess will validate work experience for last 5 years only. If you want them to assess work experience beyond last 5 years there is a fee and they would give Point Test advisory letter. However I didn't went for it.
> 
> DIAC will assess experience in last 10 years.
> 
> Hence this query:
> Vetassess has given positive asssement for employment for duration (02/2009 to 03/2011).
> 
> Now since we are claiming points for 3 years of experience (which includes months before and after 02/2009) how will DIAC validate experience before February 2009 as we haven't got Point Test advisory lettter from Vet assess? The employment before February 2009 is however with same employer


DIBP will be doing their own assessment. In my case too Vetassess has assessed only 5 years, where as I need to claim points for 8 years. I didn't go for PTA. Since I am with the same employer, I have claimed points for 8 years while lodging EOI.

IMO if you have a single employer and have solid proof, you may go ahead and claim points.


----------



## rashNAsh

Hi all, my 189 lodge date is 8th of aug2014. I have imported my application so that I can keep track of it without having to call / contact my agent every day ... Currently, the status shows in progress, and please wait for the dept. to contact you. However, as mentioned earlier in the forum, I cannot see any of the correspondence between immi & the agent. My question is, once the visa is granted, will I be able to see the status change in my imported application? As it is diwali, most of the agents will be on holiday, and I want to avoid the wait till they get back, check their email or accounts and let me know. 
Thanks in advance...


----------



## sevnik0202

rashNAsh said:


> Hi all, my 189 lodge date is 8th of aug2014. I have imported my application so that I can keep track of it without having to call / contact my agent every day ... Currently, the status shows in progress, and please wait for the dept. to contact you. However, as mentioned earlier in the forum, I cannot see any of the correspondence between immi & the agent. My question is, once the visa is granted, will I be able to see the status change in my imported application? As it is diwali, most of the agents will be on holiday, and I want to avoid the wait till they get back, check their email or accounts and let me know.
> Thanks in advance...


Yes there will status change in immiaccount which you will be able to see.


----------



## Vasu G

Update : Called DIBP yesterday. My case was allocated to "Adelaide Team 23" 10 days ago....


----------



## ask2

no grants yet ???


----------



## ask2

Vasu G said:


> Update : Called DIBP yesterday. My case was allocated to "Adelaide Team 23" 10 days ago....


@Vasu : Please share the number ....


----------



## rashNAsh

Vasu G said:


> Update : Called DIBP yesterday. My case was allocated to Adelaide Team 23.


That's reassuring... Which number did you call? I lodged on 8th of august, and still no sign of CO ..


----------



## taz_mt

ask2 said:


> no grants yet ???


i was wondering about that too.. dont see any yet, still a few hours left for the working day. 
plus many ppl post updates here a bit later.


----------



## taz_mt

Vasu G said:


> Update : Called DIBP yesterday. My case was allocated to "Adelaide Team 23" 10 days ago....


good luck..


----------



## Vasu G

ask2 said:


> @Vasu : Please share the number ....



+61131881 . Got connected after 1hr 35min... 

Best of luck !!


----------



## Vasu G

rashNAsh said:


> That's reassuring... Which number did you call? I lodged on 8th of august, and still no sign of CO ..



I think your's would also be assigned to a team... 

Call +61131881 .. but the wait time is so long. Luckily I have my office communicator.. was working, didn't get tired  and got connected after 1hr 35min .. 

All the best. !!


----------



## kimh

Balle Balle ... Shaava Shaava!!! (Yeah...that was my reaction when the agent called in the morning...BHANGRA!!)

Really excited to inform you all that we got our Grant today. Had lodged on 22 Aug 2014 under 261313 code with 65 points.

Its been such a roller coaster ride that I have lost the count of number of ups and downs. There were few who encouraged us on this journey and some who tried to pull us back. BUT, at the end, I am thankful to both the categories. This forum has been a Super Support throughout. Really thank each and every one who has touched us in any way.

Wish a speedy grant for all of us here!! CHEERS!!


----------



## kimh

Balle Balle ... Shaava Shaava!!! (Yeah...that was my reaction when the agent called in the morning...BHANGRA!!)

Really excited to inform you all that we got our Grant today. Had lodged on 22 Aug 2014 under 261313 code with 65 points.

Its been such a roller coaster ride that I have lost the count of number of ups and downs. There were few who encouraged us on this journey and some who tried to pull us back. BUT, at the end, I am thankful to both the categories. This forum has been a Super Support throughout. Really thank each and every one who has touched us in any way.

Wish a speedy grant for all of us here!! CHEERS!!


----------



## ask2

kimh said:


> Balle Balle ... Shaava Shaava!!! (Yeah...that was my reaction when the agent called in the morning...BHANGRA!!)
> 
> Really excited to inform you all that we got our Grant today. Had lodged on 22 Aug 2014 under 261313 code with 65 points.
> 
> Its been such a roller coaster ride that I have lost the count of number of ups and downs. There were few who encouraged us on this journey and some who tried to pull us back. BUT, at the end, I am thankful to both the categories. This forum has been a Super Support throughout. Really thank each and every one who has touched us in any way.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant for all of us here!! CHEERS!!


Congrats Kimh


----------



## Vasu G

kimh said:


> Balle Balle ... Shaava Shaava!!! (Yeah...that was my reaction when the agent called in the morning...BHANGRA!!)
> 
> Really excited to inform you all that we got our Grant today. Had lodged on 22 Aug 2014 under 261313 code with 65 points.
> 
> Its been such a roller coaster ride that I have lost the count of number of ups and downs. There were few who encouraged us on this journey and some who tried to pull us back. BUT, at the end, I am thankful to both the categories. This forum has been a Super Support throughout. Really thank each and every one who has touched us in any way.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant for all of us here!! CHEERS!!



eace: Congratulations kimh eace:

Which team was it ??


----------



## kimh

Vasu G said:


> eace: Congratulations kimh eace:
> 
> Which team was it ??


Team Brisbane 33


----------



## mattcuz

Medicals all uploaded by emedical to the department and says I have now met the health requirement. awesome


----------



## fly2shashi

kimh said:


> Balle Balle ... Shaava Shaava!!! (Yeah...that was my reaction when the agent called in the morning...BHANGRA!!)
> 
> Really excited to inform you all that we got our Grant today. Had lodged on 22 Aug 2014 under 261313 code with 65 points.
> 
> Its been such a roller coaster ride that I have lost the count of number of ups and downs. There were few who encouraged us on this journey and some who tried to pull us back. BUT, at the end, I am thankful to both the categories. This forum has been a Super Support throughout. Really thank each and every one who has touched us in any way.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant for all of us here!! CHEERS!!


Congrats buddy!


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats kimh...enjoy the moment


----------



## mattcuz

Medicals all uploaded by emedical to the department and says I have now met the health requirement. awesome


----------



## noobrex

Guys, Just thaught to check with you that right now I have filed visa 190 for my self only not for my wife or kids (due to some personal issues). Will I need to pre-upload any documents for CO informing about this...Please suggest.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats Kimh. You deserve it


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats to all the succesful applicants.


----------



## kimh

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats Kimh. You deserve it


Thank you King and XingSingh


----------



## taz_mt

kimh said:


> Balle Balle ... Shaava Shaava!!! (Yeah...that was my reaction when the agent called in the morning...BHANGRA!!)
> 
> Really excited to inform you all that we got our Grant today. Had lodged on 22 Aug 2014 under 261313 code with 65 points.
> 
> Its been such a roller coaster ride that I have lost the count of number of ups and downs. There were few who encouraged us on this journey and some who tried to pull us back. BUT, at the end, I am thankful to both the categories. This forum has been a Super Support throughout. Really thank each and every one who has touched us in any way.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant for all of us here!! CHEERS!!


balle balle all the way..

congrats...


----------



## amar09

kimh said:


> Balle Balle ... Shaava Shaava!!! (Yeah...that was my reaction when the agent called in the morning...BHANGRA!!)
> 
> Really excited to inform you all that we got our Grant today. Had lodged on 22 Aug 2014 under 261313 code with 65 points.
> 
> Its been such a roller coaster ride that I have lost the count of number of ups and downs. There were few who encouraged us on this journey and some who tried to pull us back. BUT, at the end, I am thankful to both the categories. This forum has been a Super Support throughout. Really thank each and every one who has touched us in any way.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant for all of us here!! CHEERS!!


Congrats Kimh!!! Enjoy


----------



## kimh

imtiazmt said:


> balle balle all the way..
> 
> congrats...


Thanks Imtiaz


----------



## gold4uin

Usha Abhilash said:


> DIBP will be doing their own assessment. In my case too Vetassess has assessed only 5 years, where as I need to claim points for 8 years. I didn't go for PTA. Since I am with the same employer, I have claimed points for 8 years while lodging EOI. IMO if you have a single employer and have solid proof, you may go ahead and claim points.


 Thanks. I have claimed points and lodged application.

I am not with that employer anymore but have worked with
them from 09/2007 till 03/2011 hence have claimed points for 3 years.

Vetassess has given positive asssement for employment for duration (02/2009 to 03/2011) because as per rules Vetassess will validate work experience for last 5 years only and we lodged skill assessment with them in 02/2014 only.

I hope I haven't done any mistake 
in claiming points?


----------



## fly2shashi

noobrex said:


> Guys, Just thaught to check with you that right now I have filed visa 190 for my self only not for my wife or kids (due to some personal issues). Will I need to pre-upload any documents for CO informing about this...Please suggest.


No, you don't need to inform CO about why you are not processing their visas etc.

SS


----------



## kimh

amar09 said:


> Congrats Kimh!!! Enjoy


Thanks Amar


----------



## noobrex

fly2shashi said:


> No, you don't need to inform CO about why you are not processing their visas etc.
> 
> SS


Would you suggest that I request my agent to front load the below mentioned forms as well I filed these as per my agents suggestion -

Form 80 
Form 1221-0314
Form1276 

Thanks bro


----------



## noobrex

fly2shashi said:


> No, you don't need to inform CO about why you are not processing their visas etc.
> 
> SS


just noticed your timeline you got your visa in 1 month and 13 days thats very quick...wish everyone gets it like this...

what all did you front load ...please suggest

anything i may be missing.


----------



## noobrex

Also, can we view the documents (like download from immi account) and see what have the submitted and what not


----------



## elamaran

noobrex said:


> Also, can we view the documents (like download from immi account) and see what have the submitted and what not


You can just see the list of documents uploaded (Filename / Date Uploaded) but can't download or view.


----------



## Vasu G

noobrex said:


> Also, can we view the documents (like download from immi account) and see what have the submitted and what not



Once uploaded, we cannot download/view that document at immi. We can just see the name of the document, date it uploaded and the status.


----------



## HarishInOz

*Experience while applying for 189*

Hi Friends,

I've questions regarding entering the experience details while creating EOI for 189. I saw a description which says we need to enter last 10 year's experience. 

1. I got ACS assessment done for my post 2007 experience, as I competed my Masters in computers in 2007. 
2. I have being working since 2000 and acquired 2 years of experience in non-IT (MIS Reporting) from a reputed company and 1.5 Years of experience as a Software programmer between 2000 and 2004.

Should I mentioned this experience as well in my EOI application? Will that make any difference?

-Harish


----------



## elamaran

HarishInOz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've questions regarding entering the experience details while creating EOI for 189. I saw a description which says we need to enter last 10 year's experience.
> 
> 1. I got ACS assessment done for my post 2007 experience, as I competed my Masters in computers in 2007.
> 2. I have being working since 2000 and acquired 2 years of experience in non-IT (MIS Reporting) from a reputed company and 1.5 Years of experience as a Software programmer between 2000 and 2004.
> 
> Should I mentioned this experience as well in my EOI application? Will that make any difference?
> 
> -Harish


It will not make any difference. Since DIBP asks you to enter work experience for last 10 years, just do it and mark "No" for the question "Is this experience closely related to the nominated occupation".


----------



## XINGSINGH

Happy diwali to all succesfull cases


----------



## XINGSINGH

Kimh

Was it a direct grant


----------



## Prisbarboza

By the Grace of God we have received a Direct Grant today. Had lodged our visa on 27 Aug 2014 under 135112 code with 80 points.

This is so surreal right now !! I cannot believe it came through so quickly !!!This forum has been a blessing through this journey !! I don't think I could have managed without the support of all you wonderful people whose posts guided me !!

I wish all those still waiting a speedy grant !! God Speed!!


----------



## taz_mt

Prisbarboza said:


> By the Grace of God we have received a Direct Grant today. Had lodged our visa on 27 Aug 2014 under 135112 code with 80 points.
> 
> This is so surreal right now !! I cannot believe it came through so quickly !!!This forum has been a blessing through this journey !! I don't think I could have managed without the support of all you wonderful people whose posts guided me !!
> 
> I wish all those still waiting a speedy grant !! God Speed!!


Thats amazing... congratulations. Enjoy.


----------



## elamaran

JennyAus said:


> hey guys,
> 
> just a quick question, so CO will review the app and he/she will mainly focus on our EOI points breakdown and the application for point test to grant our visa, right???
> 
> I was told that form 80 is not mandatory and some people got visa grant without submitting it. Is it true???
> 
> Honestly, last year, after submitting my case to Migration Review Tribunal for a student visa review, my bridging visa A was changed directly into bridging visa C which did not allow anyone to work in Aus. I did not know about that, my **** lawyer did not tell me about that. So in the end , I was working without knowing I was not allowed to work when holding bridging visa C. I only knew it when my workplace manager notified me about that when they checked our visa annually. So i quit the job immediately after that. In general, I worked when holding bridging visa C for two months.
> 
> Now I got my new reliable lawyer (I checked his MRN on Immi website). I told them everything about the past and provided him all sorts of evidence and info regarding the story I have just mentioned above.
> 
> He said to me that on the form 80, he advised me to tell the truth about the period of time that I worked.. and all kinds of visas I held in the past. Just tell the truth. And he explained that because my work exp was below 1 year exp, so I could not claim the points for work exp. 65 points I had belong to other factors such as ietls, aus qualifications, age....etc. So he said, to grant a 189 visa, Immi will have a look at EOI points break down and review all supporting evidence that I have provided and see if that is all enough to claim 65 points or not. And because on EOI points break down, there was no points for work exp, so he said I do not need to worry about what happened above. He said I was on the right track.
> 
> But somehow, that story about bridging visa C and the period of time I worked when holding C visa keep haunting my mind. I have been so worried about it these days...
> 
> Will it affect my 189 application?? I do know I got the answer from my agent but just cannot calm myself down. I think I am drowning in stress now.
> 
> Please give me some viewpoints of your.
> 
> Thank you so much


Upload Form 80 only if CO requests, but fill all the details in it and keep it ready.


----------



## HarishInOz

elamaran said:


> It will not make any difference. Since DIBP asks you to enter work experience for last 10 years, just do it and mark "No" for the question "Is this experience closely related to the nominated occupation".


Yes, my 32 months of experience is closely related to my nominated occupation but ACS didn't recognized it.

My two years of MIS reporting is not related to my nominated occupation.


----------



## rahulkap1

Hi All

I have received grant letter today, but my passport no. mentioned in letter is old one. It has been canceled and I had uploaded 929 form as well. But CO has overlooked it. What should I do now?
what is the procedure to get new passport no. on grant letter???

visa tracker updated.


----------



## ask2

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received grant letter today, but my passport no. mentioned in letter is old one. It has been canceled and I had uploaded 929 form as well. But CO has overlooked it. What should I do now?
> what is the procedure to get new passport no. on grant letter???
> 
> visa tracker updated.



Congrats Rahul ! 

Regarding the Passport number on the letter... Reply to the same email and also probably give them a call early morning tomorrow..


----------



## ask2

Prisbarboza said:


> By the Grace of God we have received a Direct Grant today. Had lodged our visa on 27 Aug 2014 under 135112 code with 80 points.
> 
> This is so surreal right now !! I cannot believe it came through so quickly !!!This forum has been a blessing through this journey !! I don't think I could have managed without the support of all you wonderful people whose posts guided me !!
> 
> I wish all those still waiting a speedy grant !! God Speed!!




Congrats ! Direct Grant - 21st not 27th ..signature needs update  

your's was 189 or 190 ?


----------



## rahulkap1

ask2 said:


> Congrats Rahul !
> 
> Regarding the Passport number on the letter... Reply to the same email and also probably give them a call early morning tomorrow..



Thanks, just confirming details once again - 

Brisbane Team +61731367000

4.30 IST ?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats rahul


----------



## fly2shashi

noobrex said:


> just noticed your timeline you got your visa in 1 month and 13 days thats very quick...wish everyone gets it like this...
> 
> what all did you front load ...please suggest
> 
> anything i may be missing.


May be just got lucky. My agent uploaded everything upfront which included, Form 80, 1221, PCC for three countries, all the employment letters & references, salary slips, Tax documents (Form 16's, other country tax docs), birth certificates etc etc as per the checklist.

SS


----------



## fly2shashi

HarishInOz said:


> Yes, my 32 months of experience is closely related to my nominated occupation but ACS didn't recognized it.
> 
> My two years of MIS reporting is not related to my nominated occupation.


Mark 'Not relevant' for experience that ACS has not recognized cause you won't be claiming points for that. Not to scare you but, be very careful to mark relevant/non relevant since this affects your points claimed in EOI and if by mistake you over claim then it will have negative impact on your application. 

SS


----------



## taz_mt

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received grant letter today, but my passport no. mentioned in letter is old one. It has been canceled and I had uploaded 929 form as well. But CO has overlooked it. What should I do now?
> what is the procedure to get new passport no. on grant letter???
> 
> visa tracker updated.


congratualtions


----------



## HarishInOz

fly2shashi said:


> Mark 'Not relevant' for experience that ACS has not recognized cause you won't be claiming points for that. Not to scare you but, be very careful to mark relevant/non relevant since this affects your points claimed in EOI and if by mistake you over claim then it will have negative impact on your application.
> 
> SS


Thanks for your advise buddy. I'll keep these points in mind while applying.


----------



## Prisbarboza

ask2 said:


> Congrats ! Direct Grant - 21st not 27th ..signature needs update  your's was 189 or 190 ?


I'm too excited my signature was updated in my excitement !!!! I filed under 190


----------



## HarishInOz

*Very Impressive!*



Prisbarboza said:


> I'm too excited my signature was updated in my excitement !!!! I filed under 190


Very Impressive ielts score!

What strategies you followed to get that score?


----------



## goingtoau

Hi Guys,

I am new to the forum, I have a spousal visa refusal for Canada( Canada PR) in Aug 2012 . I have applied for 189 visa on 17th September 2014. Now, I am a divorcee. 

So does this spousal visa refusal can impact my 189 visa ?


----------



## Prisbarboza

HarishInOz said:


> Very Impressive ielts score!
> 
> What strategies you followed to get that score?


Hi Sorry to disappoint .. really did nothing to prepare .. 

I had mentioned this to someone else .. who had inquired earlier .. English is my first language and that might have helped ... 
I did ensure that I wrote in a neat handwriting and made very clear and comprehensive points on all questions.

On the Speaking test !!! It was pretty much a free flowing conversation .. but I did try to use simple non complex sentences if that helps !!


----------



## dextress

kimh said:


> Balle Balle ... Shaava Shaava!!! (Yeah...that was my reaction when the agent called in the morning...BHANGRA!!)
> 
> Really excited to inform you all that we got our Grant today. Had lodged on 22 Aug 2014 under 261313 code with 65 points.
> 
> Its been such a roller coaster ride that I have lost the count of number of ups and downs. There were few who encouraged us on this journey and some who tried to pull us back. BUT, at the end, I am thankful to both the categories. This forum has been a Super Support throughout. Really thank each and every one who has touched us in any way.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant for all of us here!! CHEERS!!


Congrats kimh.
Really glad to hear that.
When are you planning to move?


----------



## goingtoau

goingtoau said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum, I have a spousal visa refusal for Canada( Canada PR) in Aug 2012 . I have applied for 189 visa on 17th September 2014. Now, I am a divorcee.
> 
> So does this spousal visa refusal can impact my 189 visa ?


Guys, any idea ?


----------



## noobrex

My agent informed that Form 80, 1221 should not be uploaded unless requested as it can create a problem. Can it ?


----------



## malisajj

noobrex said:


> My agent informed that Form 80, 1221 should not be uploaded unless requested as it can create a problem. Can it ?


It is very common to be asked for form 80, 1221. In my opinion, front loading these forms can help by avoiding unnecessary delay in processing.
It is bit of a pain to fill these forms however if all your information is correct it should not create any problem.


----------



## Prisbarboza

noobrex said:


> My agent informed that Form 80, 1221 should not be uploaded unless requested as it can create a problem. Can it ?


I would suggest that you upload everything !!!! I only had form 80 pending uploaded and got my grant the next day


----------



## goingtoau

noobrex said:


> My agent informed that Form 80, 1221 should not be uploaded unless requested as it can create a problem. Can it ?


As far as I know, it should not create any problem...rather it shows more of your proactive approach not to hide your personal details to the case officer which is a sign of honesty for sure.

Please ask your agent why they feel like that and share with us


----------



## noobrex

Prisbarboza said:


> I would suggest that you upload everything !!!! I only had form 80 pending uploaded and got my grant the next day


Did you upload form 1221 as well or did the CO ask for it ? Its quite long.

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate

noobrex said:


> Did you upload form 1221 as well or did the CO ask for it ? Its quite long.
> 
> Regards


Form 1221 is shorter than Form 80, and most of its questions are already answered in Form 80


----------



## kimh

dextress said:


> Congrats kimh.
> Really glad to hear that.
> When are you planning to move?


Hi dexstress,

Thanks 
Not sure about moving though...most probably my husband will move first, get a job and then I will join him.


----------



## TeamRanger

goingtoau said:


> Guys, any idea ?


As long as none of the applicants in your application has been refused visa , it shouldn't be a concern IMO.


----------



## goingtoau

TeamRanger said:


> As long as none of the applicants in your application has been refused visa , it shouldn't be a concern IMO.



I am the only applicant, as I mentioned I was refused the PR visa in Canada


----------



## goingtoau

So what do you think now @*TeamRanger* about my situation. I am the only applicant and I was refused in PR for Canada


----------



## _shel

goingtoau said:


> So what do you think now @*TeamRanger* about my situation. I am the only applicant and I was refused in PR for Canada


 Why did Canada reject your spouse visa?


----------



## fly2shashi

noobrex said:


> My agent informed that Form 80, 1221 should not be uploaded unless requested as it can create a problem. Can it ?


As someone said earlier, your agent knows NOTHING. I would be *really* interested to know his/her name so that I can tell my friends who are preparing to apply for PR not to go with that agent.

SS


----------



## TheExpatriate

_shel said:


> Why did Canada reject your spouse visa?


He mentioned it a couple of posts above. His marriage was not accepted as a consequence of his spouse's divorce from her previous marriage not being accepted as authentic.


----------



## gvikramjee

Hello everyone, 

I got my 190 visa recently, Time lines as below

ACS assessment March 2014
IELTS score 8 March 2014
190 south australia application grant 15 July
Visa application 9th August
CO allocation 7 Oct 2014
Docs requested passport and PCC 8th Oct 2014
Visa grant 17th Oct 2014. 
Travelling on 17th Nov 2014
Thanks everyone for your help.

A few questions to those who have moved to adelaide recently, 

Can you share what areas you are staying in? What are the options to look for accommodation etc?

Do I need to book travel insurance?


----------



## goingtoau

_shel said:


> Why did Canada reject your spouse visa?



Canada rejected it because my wife had a previous marriage in Pakistan in 2007 and that divorce paper was not appropiate according to Canada immigration so they refused to accept our marriage. We got married in 2011 in Canada, this year in April we got divorce.

I have submitted my marriage and divorce certificate and declared this reason of refusal in the form 80 and form 1221 too. I have front loaded form 80 and 1221.


----------



## goingtoau

goingtoau said:


> Canada rejected it because my wife had a previous marriage in Pakistan in 2007 and that divorce paper was not appropiate according to Canada immigration so they refused to accept our marriage. We got married in 2011 in Canada, this year in April we got divorce.
> 
> I have submitted my marriage and divorce certificate and declared this reason of refusal in the form 80 and form 1221 too. I have front loaded form 80 and 1221.


*@_shel* What is your opinion ?


----------



## Zabeen

Do we need to front load form 1221 as well? So far in my application form 80 was referred in character certificate link. So I uploaded it.


----------



## _shel

goingtoau said:


> *@_shel* What is your opinion ?


 Not an issue, dont worry about it. Being rejected elsewhere even for visa fraud is not automatic rejection unless you have broken Australia's laws and visa requirements. 

Not meeting Canada's requirements due to a divorce they dont recognise isnt anything to worry about.


----------



## _shel

fly2shashi said:


> As someone said earlier, your agent knows NOTHING. I would be *really* interested to know his/her name so that I can tell my friends who are preparing to apply for PR not to go with that agent.
> 
> SS


 Whilst I agree this agent needs to be fired and any payments due withheld please only share their name via PM. We've had threats to sue from companies in the past so no naming and shaming unless its 'proved' as in some agencies who've had many complaints and prosecutions by government regulators.


----------



## fly2shashi

_shel said:


> Whilst I agree this agent needs to be fired and any payments due withheld please only share their name via PM. We've had threats to sue from companies in the past so no naming and shaming unless its 'proved' as in some agencies who've had many complaints and prosecutions by government regulators.


Completely agree, my bad, I forgot to put that sentence of mentioning name via PM.

SS


----------



## pavzie

congrats to all of you with grants!!

I need some advice on the below question:
I will shortly apply for a visa 189, and also dependent visa for my wife.

I have not added my spouse name in the passport and neither my wife has added mine.
1) Will this be a problem to support as spouse ?
We have already received our pcc, and also have our marriage certificate but don't have a document supporting common address ?
2) Is it necessary to get the passport reissued with spouse name and address and then lodge the visa. My invites expires on 21 nov. Do any of you foresee any problem ? Please advise.


----------



## TeamRanger

goingtoau said:


> So what do you think now @TeamRanger about my situation. I am the only applicant and I was refused in PR for Canada


Am sorry I read it as your ex wife was denied visa and she's not a co - applicant now..

As others have mentioned if you have mentioned this case in your eVisa application and further details in Form -80. There's nothing more you can do now. Wait till CO requests any clarification, or wait for direct grant , all the best 

Edit:formatting.


----------



## TeamRanger

pavzie said:


> congrats to all of you with grants!! I need some advice on the below question: I will shortly apply for a visa 189, and also dependent visa for my wife. I have not added my spouse name in the passport and neither my wife has added mine. 1) Will this be a problem to support as spouse ? We have already received our pcc, and also have our marriage certificate but don't have a document supporting common address ? 2) Is it necessary to get the passport reissued with spouse name and address and then lodge the visa. My invites expires on 21 nov. Do any of you foresee any problem ? Please advise.


Should not be an issue. Most members here have faced the issue of spouse name in passport, mainly while applying for PCC. And since you already have it, you are good for now.


----------



## dd17

TeamRanger said:


> Should not be an issue. Most members here have faced the issue of spouse name in passport, mainly while applying for PCC. And since you already have it, you are good for now.


Not an issue.. Many of my friends are settled in Sydney having similar case.. cheers!!:second:


----------



## SamSaw

*189 granted*

Hello Everyone

I have been following this thread for a while and it has been really helpful. My wife and I got our PR (189) granted yesterday and thought to share the timelines.

Location: Melbourne
Points: 65 
ACS Applied: 30th May 2014
ACS Granted: 23rd June
EOI Submitted: 27th June
Invite: 15th July
189 Visa Lodged: 17th July
Started collecting relevant documents and front loaded everything except Australian PCC (a slip on my part) 
CO: 26th Sep (asked for an Australian PCC)
Australian PCC Submitted: 3rd Oct
Visa Grant: 21st Oct

It was an agonizing wait! Glad its over
Best of luck to everyone who is still waiting.

Cheers
S


----------



## sevnik0202

SamSaw said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while and it has been really helpful. My wife and I got our PR (189) granted yesterday and thought to share the timelines.
> 
> Location: Melbourne
> Points: 65
> ACS Applied: 30th May 2014
> ACS Granted: 23rd June
> EOI Submitted: 27th June
> Invite: 15th July
> 189 Visa Lodged: 17th July
> Started collecting relevant documents and front loaded everything except Australian PCC (a slip on my part)
> CO: 26th Sep (asked for an Australian PCC)
> Australian PCC Submitted: 3rd Oct
> Visa Grant: 21st Oct
> 
> It was an agonizing wait! Glad its over
> Best of luck to everyone who is still waiting.
> 
> Cheers
> S


Congrats samsaw.


----------



## aprashar

Kindly give a link for visa tracker


----------



## varun71863

aprashar said:


> Kindly give a link for visa tracker


here you go 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## maq_qatar

SamSaw said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while and it has been really helpful. My wife and I got our PR (189) granted yesterday and thought to share the timelines.
> 
> Location: Melbourne
> Points: 65
> ACS Applied: 30th May 2014
> ACS Granted: 23rd June
> EOI Submitted: 27th June
> Invite: 15th July
> 189 Visa Lodged: 17th July
> Started collecting relevant documents and front loaded everything except Australian PCC (a slip on my part)
> CO: 26th Sep (asked for an Australian PCC)
> Australian PCC Submitted: 3rd Oct
> Visa Grant: 21st Oct
> 
> It was an agonizing wait! Glad its over
> Best of luck to everyone who is still waiting.
> 
> Cheers
> S


Congrats dear

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## goingtoau

Guys, I was in Deputation in Canada for 2 years. I have photocopies of my* Canadian payslips and tax slips(T4)*. I have certified those photocopies from India(Notarized). Is that ok ? Please let me know.


----------



## taniska

Congrats SamSaw. Did you submitted Form 80? Did CO asked for it?


----------



## hasdrubal

gvikramjee said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got my 190 visa recently, Time lines as below
> 
> ACS assessment March 2014
> IELTS score 8 March 2014
> 190 south australia application grant 15 July
> Visa application 9th August
> CO allocation 7 Oct 2014
> Docs requested passport and PCC 8th Oct 2014
> Visa grant 17th Oct 2014.
> Travelling on 17th Nov 2014
> Thanks everyone for your help.
> 
> A few questions to those who have moved to adelaide recently,
> 
> Can you share what areas you are staying in? What are the options to look for accommodation etc?
> 
> Do I need to book travel insurance?


Congrats and good luck to you


----------



## Kaliuka

noobrex said:


> My agent informed that Form 80, 1221 should not be uploaded unless requested as it can create a problem. Can it ?


Hi Noorbex,
what you have shared about your agent so far sugests that he/she is doing you only harm. Why you use those greedy agents??? You are the one who prepares the documents anyway. I would never give somebody the authority to manage my life in such a sensitive situation. No to upload your documents for weeks, to tell you that uploading Form 80 is harmful, come on! Just by reading here you will find that most of the people who recieved direct grants have uploaded form 80 in advance. 
Well, you know best but I would fire this particular agent immediatelly!


----------



## noobrex

Kaliuka said:


> Hi Noorbex,
> what you have shared about your agent so far sugests that he/she is doing you only harm. Why you use those greedy agents??? You are the one who prepares the documents anyway. I would never give somebody the authority to manage my life in such a sensitive situation. No to upload your documents for weeks, to tell you that uploading Form 80 is harmful, come on! Just by reading here you will find that most of the people who recieved direct grants have uploaded form 80 in advance.
> Well, you know best but I would fire this particular agent immediatelly!


 its too late in the cycle it seems, just keeping my fingers crossed and wishing it ends happily ever after


----------



## ask2

rahulkap1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have received grant letter today, but my passport no. mentioned in letter is old one. It has been canceled and I had uploaded 929 form as well. But CO has overlooked it. What should I do now?
> what is the procedure to get new passport no. on grant letter???
> 
> visa tracker updated.



Hey Rahul... any updates on the passport number issue ?


----------



## ask2

already 4 in AUS and no grants ?


----------



## SamSaw

taniska said:


> Congrats SamSaw. Did you submitted Form 80? Did CO asked for it?


I did not submit form 80.


----------



## noobrex

SamSaw said:


> I did not submit form 80.


Were you using an agent ? I think they must have submitted those.


----------



## padmakarrao

Congrats Samsaw, have a bright future in Oz.


----------



## ap2

Yeah its a slow day.. No grants today


----------



## SamSaw

noobrex said:


> Were you using an agent ? I think they must have submitted those.


I did not use an agent. I think Form 80 is something that depends on the CO. I know quite a few cases were people received grants without uploading form 80 (like me). Having said that, I had prepared form 80 just in case the CO asked for it.


----------



## samy25

waiting n waiting n waitng .............................................


----------



## goingtoau

"*Guys, I was in Deputation in Canada for 2 years. I have photocopies of my Canadian payslips and tax slips(T4). I have certified those photocopies from India(Notarized). Is that ok ?*"


Any thought on this guys ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

goingtoau said:


> "*Guys, I was in Deputation in Canada for 2 years. I have photocopies of my Canadian payslips and tax slips(T4). I have certified those photocopies from India(Notarized). Is that ok ?*"
> 
> 
> Any thought on this guys ?


more than enough


----------



## nithincertain

Hi All,

I got my Grant today. Had lodged my VISA (189 SI) on 20 Aug 2014 under 261313 code with 65 points.Received my Grant notification from Brisbane Team 33.

I didn't upload Form 80.

I am so thankful to the people in this forum, who supported me by answering my queries.

Wish a speedy grant for all of us here.


----------



## IndigoKKing

nithincertain said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Had lodged my VISA (189 SI) on 20 Aug 2014 under 261313 code with 65 points.Received my Grant notification from Brisbane Team 33.
> 
> I didn't upload Form 80.
> 
> I am so thankful to the people in this forum, who supported me by answering my queries.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant for all of us here.


Congrats buddy! Good to know 189s have reached 20th August!


----------



## goingtoau

TheExpatriate said:


> more than enough



ACS approved my experience from AUG 2009 to March 2011 and then June 2012 to April 2014. So altogether 3 years and a few months.

During my work from Aug 2009 to March 2011, for the year of 2009 and 2010 I was in Canada in deputation from my first employer in India.

I have provided these evidence forshowing my work experience

1) Team lead's statutory declaration letter in stamp paper( the same copy which I have sent to ACS)

2) Offer letter, joinning letter, Experience letter

3) Form 16 for all the years (2009-2011)

4) Last 9 months payslips for India

5) ITreturns in India

6) Promotion letter

7) Canada deputation letter

8) Work-permit for Canada

9) Last 6 months payslips for Canada

10) Tax slips(T4) for Canada ( 2009-2010)

*unfortunately, I could not provide payslips for all the months and bank statements for my Canada deputation.*

So my question is , whatever evidence I have provided are those enough to prove my employment with my first employer??


----------



## TheExpatriate

goingtoau said:


> ACS approved my experience from AUG 2009 to March 2011 and then June 2012 to April 2014. So altogether 3 years and a few months.
> 
> During my work from Aug 2009 to March 2011, for the year of 2009 and 2010 I was in Canada in deputation from my first employer in India.
> 
> I have provided these evidence forshowing my work experience
> 
> 1) Team lead's statutory declaration letter in stamp paper( the same copy which I have sent to ACS)
> 
> 2) Offer letter, joinning letter, Experience letter
> 
> 3) Form 16 for all the years (2009-2011)
> 
> 4) Last 9 months payslips for India
> 
> 5) ITreturns in India
> 
> 6) Promotion letter
> 
> 7) Canada deputation letter
> 
> 8) Work-permit for Canada
> 
> 9) Last 6 months payslips for Canada
> 
> 10) Tax slips(T4) for Canada ( 2009-2010)
> 
> *unfortunately, I could not provide payslips for all the months and bank statements for my Canada deputation.*
> 
> So my question is , whatever evidence I have provided are those enough to prove my employment with my first employer??



you do not need to provide Payslips and bank statements for ALL months ...... just start, couple in the middle and end would be enough


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats nithin..enjoy


----------



## HarishInOz

*Visa fees and Credit limit!*

Dear Friends,

This question is for those who already paid Visa fees. 

Though these questions are out of curiosity now but might help me/others in future.

How can we pay visa fees using a credit card whose credit limit is way too less than the Visa amount?

Is there any Australian visa related office in Bangalore where we can make this payment in person?

-Harish


----------



## Zabeen

nithincertain said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Had lodged my VISA (189 SI) on 20 Aug 2014 under 261313 code with 65 points.Received my Grant notification from Brisbane Team 33.
> 
> I didn't upload Form 80.
> 
> I am so thankful to the people in this forum, who supported me by answering my queries.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant for all of us here.


Congrats! Have a great future.


----------



## goingtoau

TheExpatriate said:


> you do not need to provide Payslips and bank statements for ALL months ...... just start, couple in the middle and end would be enough


But I have provided for the last six months for Canada and last 9 months for India. Is that a concern then?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats nitin


----------



## mikjc6

HI friends,
I logged in ti my immi account this morning and noticed a new link - 

*Character, Evidence of – Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment* 

Someone said this link comes up automatically and it doesn't mean anything. I was told that form 80 is not mandatory as it is not in 189 document checklist so don't bother unless CO ask for it.

I was wondering if other applicants noticed the same link in their immi account and what they did?

Any advise on this matter guys....


----------



## remya2013

HarishInOz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This question is for those who already paid Visa fees.
> 
> Though these questions are out of curiosity now but might help me/others in future.
> 
> How can we pay visa fees using a credit card whose credit limit is way too less than the Visa amount?
> 
> Is there any Australian visa related office in Bangalore where we can make this payment in person?
> 
> -Harish


Check this link
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html

It has full information related to payment.

I used ICICI forex card for the same.


----------



## mikjc6

HI friends,

I logged in to my immi account this morning and noticed a new link -

*Character, Evidence of – Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*

Someone said this link comes up automatically and it doesn't mean anything. I was told that form 80 is not mandatory as it is not in 189 document checklist so don't bother unless CO ask for it.

I was wondering if other applicants noticed the same link in their immi account and what they did?

Any advise on this matter guys....


----------



## taz_mt

nithincertain said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant today. Had lodged my VISA (189 SI) on 20 Aug 2014 under 261313 code with 65 points.Received my Grant notification from Brisbane Team 33.
> 
> I didn't upload Form 80.
> 
> I am so thankful to the people in this forum, who supported me by answering my queries.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant for all of us here.


congrats. please update th tracker file, if you havent already done so..
have fun.


----------



## TheExpatriate

mikjc6 said:


> HI friends,
> 
> I logged in to my immi account this morning and noticed a new link -
> 
> *Character, Evidence of – Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*
> 
> Someone said this link comes up automatically and it doesn't mean anything. I was told that form 80 is not mandatory as it is not in 189 document checklist so don't bother unless CO ask for it.
> 
> I was wondering if other applicants noticed the same link in their immi account and what they did?
> 
> Any advise on this matter guys....


99.999999% of applicants (and 110% of applicants from high risk countries) are required to fill it


----------



## padmakarrao

TheExpatriate said:


> 99.999999% of applicants (and 110% of applicants from high risk countries) are required to fill it


Hi Expatriate, i dont agree to this statement, i know some good number of Indian friends who did not submit Form 80 and yet have got direct grants. The percentage is misleading. Form 80 requirement completely depends on the profile of a person including job profile, background etc, his work and overall travel.


----------



## HarishInOz

remya2013 said:


> Check this link
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html
> 
> It has full information related to payment.
> 
> I used ICICI forex card for the same.


Thanks for the information, Remya.


----------



## Zabeen

mikjc6 said:


> HI friends,
> I logged in ti my immi account this morning and noticed a new link -
> 
> *Character, Evidence of – Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment*
> 
> Someone said this link comes up automatically and it doesn't mean anything. I was told that form 80 is not mandatory as it is not in 189 document checklist so don't bother unless CO ask for it.
> 
> I was wondering if other applicants noticed the same link in their immi account and what they did?
> 
> Any advise on this matter guys....


In my case, the link was not there..but for my Husband it was there from the beginning..


----------



## viksahuja

Is there anyone travelling in Jan-15?


----------



## RNAussie

TheExpatriate said:


> 99.999999% of applicants (and 110% of applicants from high risk countries) are required to fill it


I was granted 489, 190. Nil required form 80 or 1221 or anything.


----------



## prseeker

TheExpatriate said:


> 99.999999% of applicants (and 110% of applicants from high risk countries) are required to fill it


Not true.. I know a number of people who were never asked to submit the form 80


----------



## elsasl

I pray that I can get my grant this week. Hopeless.......


----------



## taz_mt

elsasl said:


> I pray that I can get my grant this week. Hopeless.......


hopeless ? why?


----------



## elsasl

No special meaning, just feel impatient.


----------



## cancerianlrules

elsasl said:


> No special meaning, just feel impatient.


The DIBP is probably busy answering calls  :lol:


----------



## _shel

RNAussie said:


> I was granted 489, 190. Nil required form 80 or 1221 or anything.


 Yes but how long had you spent in Australia then? Where they track your movements in and out of the country and know where you were working etc from government records.


----------



## varun71863

HarishInOz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This question is for those who already paid Visa fees.
> 
> Though these questions are out of curiosity now but might help me/others in future.
> 
> How can we pay visa fees using a credit card whose credit limit is way too less than the Visa amount?
> 
> Is there any Australian visa related office in Bangalore where we can make this payment in person?
> 
> -Harish


can you pay using travel card with australia currency ( AUD travel card)

These are available in all banks ( ICICI, HDFC and bookmyforex site)


----------



## taz_mt

cancerianlrules said:


> the dibp is probably busy answering calls  :lol:


lol..


----------



## sevnik0202

HarishInOz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This question is for those who already paid Visa fees.
> 
> Though these questions are out of curiosity now but might help me/others in future.
> 
> How can we pay visa fees using a credit card whose credit limit is way too less than the Visa amount?
> 
> Talk to the concerned bank to check if they can increase the credit limit of the card against FD.
> 
> Is there any Australian visa related office in Bangalore where we can make this payment in person?
> 
> I dont think so.
> 
> -Harish


Cheers
Dev


----------



## rahulkap1

ask2 said:


> Hey Rahul... any updates on the passport number issue ?


No update from CO yet. Will call them tomorrow.


----------



## dextress

*VEVO error(3)*

Hi,
Just wanted to share something, which might help people facing similar issue.

As I reported it back then, after recieving my grant (on 15-Oct) I was not able to view my Visa details on VEVO using the grant number. However, VEVO showed details of my wife and kids using their grant number. 
VEVO was giving me this error:

"Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you." 

I kept checking daily hoping it would get fixed by itself. But today I called and talked to an operator. She said the error is because there are two records in my name and she will have to raise a ticket to get it fixed internally which will take another 5-6 business days for VEVO to find and return my record.


----------



## Crazzy Aussie

No sign of CO/Direct Grant for any of the 15th Aug applications as per tracker. Jumped from 14th Aug to 17th Aug then completed till 22nd Aug.

I applied on 15th Aug. Should I wait or contact DIBP??? ð³


----------



## elamaran

CO Requested Form 90 & PCC.


----------



## harikris4u

Crazzy Aussie said:


> No sign of CO/Direct Grant for any of the 15th Aug applications as per tracker. Jumped from 14th Aug to 17th Aug then completed till 22nd Aug.
> 
> I applied on 15th Aug. Should I wait or contact DIBP??? Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Â³


There are people who applied on 8th of august who did not get the grant.. i applied on 9th… Guys understand *3 months* is the time of grant.. Wait until then.. then call them

Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## 189

elamaran said:


> CO Requested Form 90 & PCC.



Form 90? are you sure
It must be form 80 please fill correct form


----------



## 189

Crazzy Aussie said:


> No sign of CO/Direct Grant for any of the 15th Aug applications as per tracker. Jumped from 14th Aug to 17th Aug then completed till 22nd Aug.
> 
> I applied on 15th Aug. Should I wait or contact DIBP??? Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Â³





harikris4u said:


> There are people who applied on 8th of august who did not get the grant.. i applied on 9th… Guys understand *3 months* is the time of grant.. Wait until then.. then call them
> 
> Regards
> Harikrishnan Pandi


Agree .. 
Wait for 3 month then call


----------



## elamaran

189 said:


> Form 90? are you sure
> It must be form 80 please fill correct form


Yes Form 80, typo


----------



## Mons1eur

elamaran said:


> Yes Form 80, typo


Why do they ask for the PCC again when it was uploaded already.


----------



## maq_qatar

elamaran said:


> Yes Form 80, typo


Thanks god you corrected, many forum member would have start looking for form 90.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Etch123

dextress said:


> Hi,
> Just wanted to share something, which might help people facing similar issue.
> 
> As I reported it back then, after recieving my grant (on 15-Oct) I was not able to view my Visa details on VEVO using the grant number. However, VEVO showed details of my wife and kids using their grant number.
> VEVO was giving me this error:
> 
> "Your query cannot be processed as the system has encountered an error (3). Please call 131 881 and an officer will assist you."
> 
> I kept checking daily hoping it would get fixed by itself. But today I called and talked to an operator. She said the error is because there are two records in my name and she will have to raise a ticket to get it fixed internally which will take another 5-6 business days for VEVO to find and return my record.


Hi, is that because you had a parallel account? in addition to your agents account? just wondering....


----------



## Etch123

sevnik0202 said:


> Cheers
> Dev



Hi Dev, 

any news on your grant?..... how are you managing your nerves in this long waiting period? my nerves are shot!


----------



## Kaliuka

Divali just brought us the greatest gift ever! We recieved our grant exactly after 2 months and 10 days after the application but it was a journey which lasted year and a half. The happiness is undescribable... 
Let the light of Divali lead all of you to the fulfillment of your dreams of new life down under!


----------



## Kaliuka

Divali just brought us the greatest gift ever! We recieved our grant exactly after 2 months and 10 days after the application but it was a journey which lasted year and a half. The happiness is undescribable... 
Let the light of Divali lead all of you to the fulfillment of your dreams of new life down under!


----------



## Etch123

Kaliuka said:


> Divali just brought us the greatest gift ever! We recieved our grant exactly after 2 months and 10 days after the application but it was a journey which lasted year and a half. The happiness is undescribable...
> Let the light of Divali lead all of you to the fulfillment of your dreams of new life down under!


Congrats! ha ha the best Diwali ever!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Etch123 said:


> Hi, is that because you had a parallel account? in addition to your agents account? just wondering....


I had an ImmiAccount and my agent had one and I never faced a problem using Visa grant # (only TRN problem which is an issue with almost everyone)


----------



## sarah_haq

HI 189,
I would like to know, how do you manage to frontloaded all the documents including the PCC?
In Singapore, I reckon we need to get some sort of letter to support the application of PCC.
Can you explain?


----------



## dextress

Etch123 said:


> Hi, is that because you had a parallel account? in addition to your agents account? just wondering....


There was no parallel account. 
Agent shared the details of the account he created and we used that same one account.


----------



## taz_mt

sarah_haq said:


> HI 189,
> I would like to know, how do you manage to frontloaded all the documents including the PCC?
> In Singapore, I reckon we need to get some sort of letter to support the application of PCC.
> Can you explain?


I went to the australian embassy with proof of my 189 application, 
they gave me a letter requesting the PCC , which was then submitted to the police.

I suppose a similar process would be required.

Although, i feel it was a mistake to take this step, and i should have waited for the CO to request it, as PCC validity is only one year and Pakistani applicants usually have to wait much longer than that to get the app processed, so in the end i might have to repeat the process again.. oh well.


----------



## 189

sarah_haq said:


> HI 189,
> I would like to know, how do you manage to frontloaded all the documents including the PCC?
> In Singapore, I reckon we need to get some sort of letter to support the application of PCC.
> Can you explain?


Hi sarah_haq

Getting Singapore COC (aka PCC) was very easy, I simply took print of my online application showing names (i.e. After invite).

Took the print of document stating we need to submit COC for OZ migration, that was enough for SPF (Singapore Police Force) to give me COC.




imtiazmt said:


> I went to the australian embassy with proof of my 189 application,
> they gave me a letter requesting the PCC , which was then submitted to the police.
> 
> I suppose a similar process would be required.
> 
> Although, i feel it was a mistake to take this step, and i should have waited for the CO to request it, as PCC validity is only one year and Pakistani applicants usually have to wait much longer than that to get the app processed, so in the end i might have to repeat the process again.. oh well.




Hi imtiazmt

You are partially correct for those applicant, who belongs to high risk country. Because they usually under go 8 weeks of additional checks.

But again if you take COC (aka PCC) after invite it still works and you may not get everything done within 1 year validity time.


----------



## 189

Kaliuka said:


> Divali just brought us the greatest gift ever! We recieved our grant exactly after 2 months and 10 days after the application but it was a journey which lasted year and a half. The happiness is undescribable...
> Let the light of Divali lead all of you to the fulfillment of your dreams of new life down under!


Kaliuka
Heartiest congratulations Mate... finally all worry anxiety brings you joy. Welcome to the team :lalala:


----------



## padmakarrao

Kaliuka said:


> Divali just brought us the greatest gift ever! We recieved our grant exactly after 2 months and 10 days after the application but it was a journey which lasted year and a half. The happiness is undescribable...
> Let the light of Divali lead all of you to the fulfillment of your dreams of new life down under!


Congrats dear, have a great future in Oz


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Kaliuka said:


> Divali just brought us the greatest gift ever! We recieved our grant exactly after 2 months and 10 days after the application but it was a journey which lasted year and a half. The happiness is undescribable...
> Let the light of Divali lead all of you to the fulfillment of your dreams of new life down under!


Congrats !!!


----------



## fly2shashi

Kaliuka said:


> Divali just brought us the greatest gift ever! We recieved our grant exactly after 2 months and 10 days after the application but it was a journey which lasted year and a half. The happiness is undescribable...
> Let the light of Divali lead all of you to the fulfillment of your dreams of new life down under!


Indeed a greatest gift, congratulations and all the best for your future in Oz.

SS


----------



## JennyAus

Vasu G said:


> Update : Called DIBP yesterday. My case was allocated to "Adelaide Team 23" 10 days ago....


Hi Vasu G, 

Just wondering few things....

I think you applied for 189 visa by yourself without using any agent, right??

May I ask before you made a call to DIBP on 21 Oct 2014, did you check your eVisa for 189 PR status ? what did it say at that time? and after you called them up, they let you know that CO was allocated to your case 10 days ago, so is there anything changed regarding your PR status on eVisa this time??


----------



## sevnik0202

Etch123 said:


> Hi Dev,
> 
> any news on your grant?..... how are you managing your nerves in this long waiting period? my nerves are shot!


Mate no grant as of now. As far as nerves are concerned they have just stopped. Will call then 2mrrw. It will be my 7th call to DIBP. Hope they don't mind it. Frankly speaking I have stopped thinking about Aussieland keeping myself busy with work and family. 

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sevnik0202

Kaliuka said:


> Divali just brought us the greatest gift ever! We recieved our grant exactly after 2 months and 10 days after the application but it was a journey which lasted year and a half. The happiness is undescribable...
> Let the light of Divali lead all of you to the fulfillment of your dreams of new life down under!


Congrats mate.


----------



## Francis Moore

Hello house, how many days does one have to wait to confirm visa grant status on VEVO. I keep getting error messages, thanks


----------



## Vasu G

JennyAus said:


> Hi Vasu G,
> 
> Just wondering few things....
> 
> I think you applied for 189 visa by yourself without using any agent, right??
> 
> May I ask before you made a call to DIBP on 21 Oct 2014, did you check your eVisa for 189 PR status ? what did it say at that time? and after you called them up, they let you know that CO was allocated to your case 10 days ago, so is there anything changed regarding your PR status on eVisa this time??


Hey Jenny,

Yes. I did apply myself. 

Before I called DIBP, I checked my immi and it was showing the normal status as "processing" (even now it is showing the same). I just called to check regarding my docs and in the end I asked for any allocation, he said I was allocated to Team 23. 

FYI.. there won't be any change of status at IMMI... only 2 status's - 1. In progress. 2. Finalized (grant ).


----------



## sevnik0202

Guys will it be an issue to call them so many times? If I call them tomorrow it would be my 7th call.


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

Has anybody ever been asked for additional documents/info by adelaide GSM Team 13? 
Today I received mail from the same team requesting for additional info whereas my case hase been allocated to Adelaide team 4 at 13th of this month. 

In the mail it is written that "Your application has not been allocated to team 13 for assessment. Team 13 is conducting preliminary preparation of your case to allow faster processing when allocated to a case officer."

Has any other guys got same kind of mail? Please share why and when does this team 13 may contact you even after your case has been allocated to some other team?


----------



## TheExpatriate

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Has anybody ever been asked for additional documents/info by adelaide GSM Team 13?
> Today I received mail from the same team requesting for additional info whereas my case hase been allocated to Adelaide team 4 at 13th of this month.
> 
> In the mail it is written that "Your application has not been allocated to team 13 for assessment. Team 13 is conducting preliminary preparation of your case to allow faster processing when allocated to a case officer."
> 
> Has any other guys got same kind of mail? Please share why and when does this team 13 may contact you even after your case has been allocated to some other team?


many members ..... this is an information collection / pre-processing team ..... not a decision-maker team. Usually they collect information required for security check and stuff like that so other teams can work on decision making


----------



## Etch123

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate no grant as of now. As far as nerves are concerned they have just stopped. Will call then 2mrrw. It will be my 7th call to DIBP. Hope they don't mind it. Frankly speaking I have stopped thinking about Aussieland keeping myself busy with work and family. Cheers Dev


Unfortunately I can't seem to concentrate on the present! :-(


----------



## TheExpatriate

frequent calls won't accelerate a case, it will actually keep an officer busy from working on your - or someone else's - case


----------



## ghazanfar110

Dear Seniors ,

Hi ,I am new to this forum and I would like to ask few questions related to my case..

I have done the assessment through ACS and the outcome says " The following employement after September 2009 is considered ...."
My total experience is from Sept 2007 till date ..
I have also submitted EOI and recieved 189 visa invitation on 13th Oct..

the question is ,during submission of EOI and filling the experience part I mistakenly mention experience from Sept 2009 instead of Oct 2009 (Since ACS outcome is The following employement after September 2009 is considered ....") should I move on to lodge visa ? I read in many forums where it says that we have to prove the claims which we made in EOI. So this difference of 1 month will be an issue or not?

Thanks in advance


----------



## swatsandy

ghazanfar110 said:


> Dear Seniors ,
> 
> Hi ,I am new to this forum and I would like to ask few questions related to my case..
> 
> I have done the assessment through ACS and the outcome says " The following employement after September 2009 is considered ...."
> My total experience is from Sept 2007 till date ..
> I have also submitted EOI and recieved 189 visa invitation on 13th Oct..
> 
> the question is ,during submission of EOI and filling the experience part I mistakenly mention experience from Sept 2009 instead of Oct 2009 (Since ACS outcome is The following employement after September 2009 is considered ....") should I move on to lodge visa ? I read in many forums where it says that we have to prove the claims which we made in EOI. So this difference of 1 month will be an issue or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance


DIBP invitation is full proof evidence that you are eligible for lodging visa.
Don't brainstorm too much on your profile now and quickly apply for visa.
cheers....


----------



## TheExpatriate

swatsandy said:


> DIBP invitation is full proof evidence that you are eligible for lodging visa.


Absolutely NOT ..... Invitation is based on claims you make ..... I can't tell you how many members here overclaimed and lost even after being invited.


To the original commenter, please give more details about your ACS results letter, EOI Date, visa date


----------



## ghazanfar110

TheExpatriate said:


> Absolutely NOT ..... Invitation is based on claims you make ..... I can't tell you how many members here overclaimed and lost even after being invited.
> 
> 
> To the original commenter, please give more details about your ACS results letter, EOI Date, visa date


ACS Result :

The following employment after Sept 2009 is considered to equate to work .....

Dates 09/07 -12/10 (3 yrs 3 months)
Dates 12/10 - 08/11 (0 yrs 08 months)
Dates 08/11 - 08/14 (3 yrs 0 months)

Please note that I am still on job with the last employer ,since the issue reference letter in August thats why ACS count it till 08/14

EOI date : 02nd /Oct
Invitation recieved : 13th /Oct
Points claimed 65 

Visa not applied yet ...kindly guide should I proceed in this case


----------



## swatsandy

ghazanfar110 said:


> ACS Result :
> 
> The following employment after Sept 2009 is considered to equate to work .....
> 
> Dates 09/07 -12/10 (3 yrs 3 months)
> Dates 12/10 - 08/11 (0 yrs 08 months)
> Dates 08/11 - 08/14 (3 yrs 0 months)
> 
> Please note that I am still on job with the last employer ,since the issue reference letter in August thats why ACS count it till 08/14
> 
> EOI date : 02nd /Oct
> Invitation recieved : 13th /Oct
> Points claimed 65
> 
> Visa not applied yet ...kindly guide should I proceed in this case


It does not seem that removing one month will deduct your points... then whats the issues??


----------



## TheExpatriate

ghazanfar110 said:


> ACS Result :
> 
> The following employment after Sept 2009 is considered to equate to work .....
> 
> Dates 09/07 -12/10 (3 yrs 3 months)
> Dates 12/10 - 08/11 (0 yrs 08 months)
> Dates 08/11 - 08/14 (3 yrs 0 months)
> 
> Please note that I am still on job with the last employer ,since the issue reference letter in August thats why ACS count it till 08/14
> 
> EOI date : 02nd /Oct
> Invitation recieved : 13th /Oct
> Points claimed 65
> 
> Visa not applied yet ...kindly guide should I proceed in this case



if you want to be super sure let this invitation lapse and lodge a new correct EOI 

If you want to be sure, but not super sure, lodge the visa and submit Form 1023 with it ..... there is no overclaim of points anyways


----------



## goingtoau

Hi Guys,

What is the direct number to call DIBP to check whether CO has been assigned or not from India?


----------



## sevnik0202

TheExpatriate said:


> frequent calls won't accelerate a case, it will actually keep an officer busy from working on your - or someone else's - case


My last document was sent on 8th October and my last call was on 9th October.


----------



## sevnik0202

Etch123 said:


> Unfortunately I can't seem to concentrate on the present! :-(


Don't worry mate you are going to get it soon. I am waiting for the last 20 weeks just hang on.


----------



## sevnik0202

goingtoau said:


> hi guys,
> 
> what is the direct number to call dibp to check whether co has been assigned or not from india?


+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## louis ho

ghazanfar110 said:


> ACS Result :
> 
> The following employment after Sept 2009 is considered to equate to work .....
> 
> Dates 09/07 -12/10 (3 yrs 3 months)
> Dates 12/10 - 08/11 (0 yrs 08 months)
> Dates 08/11 - 08/14 (3 yrs 0 months)
> 
> Please note that I am still on job with the last employer ,since the issue reference letter in August thats why ACS count it till 08/14
> 
> EOI date : 02nd /Oct
> Invitation recieved : 13th /Oct
> Points claimed 65
> 
> Visa not applied yet ...kindly guide should I proceed in this case


Go ahead to apply visa. You did not overclaim in this case. But better you submit the form to correct it.


----------



## swatsandy

Intellectual said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a software engineer (261313). I have a total of 55 points and I am short of 5 points to apply for 189. My wife is a Doctor (MBBS) and she has a score of 6 each in IELTS. I was wondering if I can claim 5 points by getting her degree verified by AMC??? She hasn't cleared AMC - 1 and she doesn't have 7 each in IELTS. I'll be really thankful if any of the seniors can reply me in detail on how I can claim 5 points of my spouse.


First of all you need to verify whether both your occupations fall under same SOL.
If no, then you need to go for 190.


----------



## sarah_haq

Hi 189,

I reckon you have got your grant. So where are you now? SG or AUS?


----------



## ap2

Any grants today? Half the day is over and no good news


----------



## sevnik0202

Guys just called DIBP the lady after checking told me that they have received my email and also said if need be they will ask for further documents else they will finalize the application. Any inputs about this will be greatly appreciated!!

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Etch123

Dear All, 

It is with great pleasure and gratitude, that I inform all of you today that we Just received our Grants!!!!!! I want to thank my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ for always having His hand upon my life, I want also take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for guiding me and even comforting me when the process seemed to take forever! Praise God!!!


Australia here we come!!!!!!!!!
:rofl:


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Dear All,

My case was allocated to Adelaide Team 4 on 13th Oct ,they asked for form 815 and form 47a for my mother. I sent both the forms on 18th Oct. 

Was just wondering should I wait or call DIBP to check my application's status..


----------



## Francis Moore

Hello house, how many days does one have to wait to confirm visa grant status on VEVO. I keep getting error messages, thanks


----------



## swatsandy

Francis Moore said:


> Hello house, how many days does one have to wait to confirm visa grant status on VEVO. I keep getting error messages, thanks


which Australian visa currently you have?
If do not have any then this site is not for you, check visa status through Immi Account only.


----------



## ask2

its already past 6 in Aus... no grant  Happy Weekend guys !


----------



## Francis Moore

swatsandy said:


> which Australian visa currently you have?
> If do not have any then this site is not for you, check visa status through Immi Account only.


I have a 190


----------



## swatsandy

Francis Moore said:


> I have a 190


If you have already have 190 (Australian PR), then why you are applying for 189??


----------



## amitferns

Etch123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It is with great pleasure and gratitude, that I inform all of you today that we Just received our Grants!!!!!! I want to thank my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ for always having His hand upon my life, I want also take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for guiding me and even comforting me when the process seemed to take forever! Praise God!!!
> 
> Australia here we come!!!!!!!!!
> :rofl:


Congratulations. Its been a long wait for you.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Francis Moore said:


> Hello house, how many days does one have to wait to confirm visa grant status on VEVO. I keep getting error messages, thanks


Are you using TRN or Visa Grant # ?


----------



## Etch123

amitferns said:


> Congratulations. Its been a long wait for you.


Thank you, yes it has been.... but totally worth the wait!


----------



## Francis Moore

TheExpatriate said:


> Are you using TRN or Visa Grant # ?


I have tried both.It brings an error 3 message. I was granted my visa 190 on 13 Oct 2014

Thanks


----------



## ss_major

I noticed someone got grant today, in "189/190 application" thread.
Besides, i found one mate lodged on Aug.29, from other forum, got grant today.


----------



## Intellectual

I am a software engineer (261313). I have a total of 55 points and I am short of 5 points to apply for 189. My wife is a Doctor (MBBS) and she has a score of 6 each in IELTS. I was wondering if I can claim 5 points by getting her degree verified by AMC??? She hasn't cleared AMC - 1 and she doesn't have 7 each in IELTS. I'll be really thankful if any of the seniors can reply me in detail on how I can claim 5 points of my spouse. Both of our professions fall in SOL (189)....


----------



## Francis Moore

Intellectual said:


> I am a software engineer (261313). I have a total of 55 points and I am short of 5 points to apply for 189. My wife is a Doctor (MBBS) and she has a score of 6 each in IELTS. I was wondering if I can claim 5 points by getting her degree verified by AMC??? She hasn't cleared AMC - 1 and she doesn't have 7 each in IELTS. I'll be really thankful if any of the seniors can reply me in detail on how I can claim 5 points of my spouse. Both of our professions fall in SOL (189)....


If your wife gets a positive assessment from AMC then you can claim the 5 points you need,however keep it in mind that she may need IELTS 7 to get a positive assessment.Why not retake the IELTS yourself? You could make a band 8 and shore up your points by an additional 10 points. Good luck mate!


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Intellectual said:


> I am a software engineer (261313). I have a total of 55 points and I am short of 5 points to apply for 189. My wife is a Doctor (MBBS) and she has a score of 6 each in IELTS. I was wondering if I can claim 5 points by getting her degree verified by AMC??? She hasn't cleared AMC - 1 and she doesn't have 7 each in IELTS. I'll be really thankful if any of the seniors can reply me in detail on how I can claim 5 points of my spouse. Both of our professions fall in SOL (189)....


To claim spouse points assessment is required from AMC and AMC quotes 

"The Medical Board of Australia requires international medical graduates to provide proof of English language proficiency for all registration categories unless it has granted an exemption. Therefore, all applicants are advised to make arrangements to obtain that proof before they apply under any of the assessment pathways.

Acceptable evidence of English language proficiency may be a certified copy of the original or the original of any one of the following:

Occupational English Test (OET) results, with grades A or B
*International English Language Testing System (IELTS) Academic Module results, with scores of 7 or higher in each of the 4 components*
a pass in the Professional Linguistic Assessment Board (PLAB) in the United Kingdom (PLAB pass letter)
a pass in the New Zealand Registration Examination (NZREX) in New Zealand."

English language proficiency

But you say your spouse doesnt have 7 all in IELTS(Academic) ?????? I think 7 is mandatory.


----------



## fly2shashi

Francis Moore said:


> Hello house, how many days does one have to wait to confirm visa grant status on VEVO. I keep getting error messages, thanks


Another member from this forum had the same issue and he had to finally call DIBP to get sorted. I suggest you make a call to DIBP, they will help you out.

SS


----------



## ronthevisio

Hi,

Is anyone aware of lead time required for Medicals with BUPA in Melbourne?

Please share. 

Ron.


----------



## ask2

Intellectual said:


> I am a software engineer (261313). I have a total of 55 points and I am short of 5 points to apply for 189. My wife is a Doctor (MBBS) and she has a score of 6 each in IELTS. I was wondering if I can claim 5 points by getting her degree verified by AMC??? She hasn't cleared AMC - 1 and she doesn't have 7 each in IELTS. I'll be really thankful if any of the seniors can reply me in detail on how I can claim 5 points of my spouse. Both of our professions fall in SOL (189)....



Go for a skill assessment for your wife and also would suggest to go for IELTS if more points are still required ....


----------



## ashok magadum

Hi,

I've applied on Aug-06th.

PCC/Med done on Aug 16th.

Still not heard anything from them!!

Fingers Crossed!

-Ashok M


----------



## ausplanery

Hi Elsasl, good to see you here. are you being allocated right away? and where did you send your PCC original document to?



elsasl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We lodged our visa on the 12th too. We have done medical and PCC. Trying to fill form 80. let's share if anyone have good news.


----------



## mattcuz

Hi Ron. It should be very similar all over. I didn't do mine in Melbourne. But it took 4 days for all my medicals to be uploaded to the department


----------



## ashok magadum

one of my friend applied on 3rd Oct (NSW-190) and he got it yesterday!

I'm not sure why 189 team is still dormant


----------



## ashok magadum

ask2 said:


> Go for a skill assessment for your wife and also would suggest to go for IELTS if more points are still required ....



Well, if your spouse is not in the same profession, then you cannot claim the spouse points! I suppose


----------



## Stakeout

ashok magadum said:


> one of my friend applied on 3rd Oct (NSW-190) and he got it yesterday!
> 
> I'm not sure why 189 team is still dormant


190 (Priority 3) is on a higher priority processing order than 189 (Priority 4).


----------



## cancerianlrules

ashok magadum said:


> Well, if your spouse is not in the same profession, then you cannot claim the spouse points! I suppose


Not true!! 

You can claim spouse points! 

Two requirements are 
1. Positive Skill assessment (any occupation) 
2. Ielts 6 band each


----------



## GinjaNINJA

ashok magadum said:


> Well, if your spouse is not in the same profession, then you cannot claim the spouse points! I suppose


Totally wrong.
To claim spouse points both their occupations must be in SOL but it can be different professions.


----------



## ashok magadum

Thanks for enlightening me!!


----------



## viksahuja

Ashok - you both needs to apply for skill assessment then based on outcome; you can use your spouse points.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Vasu G

End of an another disappointing week...   :bored:


----------



## aprashar

Hi all, Dol is 1 sept 14


----------



## nallamothu.msc

Hello Mr.VASU,

Are you from AP?, HYDERABAD?


----------



## aprashar

Hi, what is latest date of grant


----------



## Vasu G

nallamothu.msc said:


> Hello Mr.VASU,
> 
> Are you from AP?, HYDERABAD?



Yup. I am from AP, working in HYD.


----------



## sevnik0202

ashwani.jagota said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My case was allocated to Adelaide Team 4 on 13th Oct ,they asked for form 815 and form 47a for my mother. I sent both the forms on 18th Oct.
> 
> Was just wondering should I wait or call DIBP to check my application's status..


Wait atleast for two weeks.


----------



## goingtoau

I have mistakenly uploaded my ACS outcome twice on the portal. Can that be a problem?


----------



## fly2shashi

goingtoau said:


> I have mistakenly uploaded my ACS outcome twice on the portal. Can that be a problem?


Shouldn't be a big deal

SS


----------



## viksahuja

nallamothu.msc said:


> Hello Mr.VASU, Are you from AP?, HYDERABAD?


Don't worry Vasu. You'll receive it soon.

<CGImageProvider 0x15f0da10>


----------



## ashok magadum

Vasu G said:


> End of an another disappointing week...   :bored:


Lets hope for good....

Coming week gonna be awesome for all Aug appliers!!


----------



## JennyAus

Vasu G said:


> Hey Jenny,
> 
> Yes. I did apply myself.
> 
> Before I called DIBP, I checked my immi and it was showing the normal status as "processing" (even now it is showing the same). I just called to check regarding my docs and in the end I asked for any allocation, he said I was allocated to Team 23.
> 
> FYI.. there won't be any change of status at IMMI... only 2 status's - 1. In progress. 2. Finalized (grant ).


Wow, I have been told that eVisa got bugs, and people are struggling with logging in. It always has errors or something. I cannot use Immi account to track down my eVisa because my case is handled by my agent. If I would like to check it, I just need to email him and have him check it for me.

Yesterday, he checked it and said there was still nothing changed in the status...It is still "processing". 

Unbelievable!!! ur one is still "processing" even though urs was allocated to Team 23.
Is that an error on the system??

Also, I was told that, if CO is assigned, then all the info of u plus a list of docs you uploaded will be disappeared. This is a sign of CO allocation.


----------



## indiference

goingtoau said:


> I have mistakenly uploaded my ACS outcome twice on the portal. Can that be a problem?


Nope, relax and forget about it.


----------



## JennyAus

Intellectual said:


> I am a software engineer (261313). I have a total of 55 points and I am short of 5 points to apply for 189. My wife is a Doctor (MBBS) and she has a score of 6 each in IELTS. I was wondering if I can claim 5 points by getting her degree verified by AMC??? She hasn't cleared AMC - 1 and she doesn't have 7 each in IELTS. I'll be really thankful if any of the seniors can reply me in detail on how I can claim 5 points of my spouse. Both of our professions fall in SOL (189)....


Hi, 

I got this info from the website for ya.

Partner Skills - The applicant for the Australia Skilled Immigration Program can claim points under partner skills, if the partner satisfies the basic requirements of age, English language ability, qualifications and skills assessment result. The partner should obtain positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority and IELTS of 6 in each band. Spouse nominated occupation should be from the same occupations list as per the primary applicant. Partner skills will lead to 5 points.


----------



## singh_gurinderjit

Hello members

I have already got my positive skill assessment in oct-2013. I got assessed overseas experience of 7 years . Now I have the opportunity to work in better organization but with same job responsibilities which I am doing currently and which are already assessed by the engineers Australia. Now my questions is,

If I switch my job and join another organization with same job responsibilities, do I have to get my further experience assessed for new organization from Engineers Australia? Because I need another 1 year experience to complete my 8 years overseas work experience, and having 8 years overseas work experience means I can claim 15 points for an immigration purpose.


----------



## cancerianlrules

JennyAus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got this info from the website for ya.
> 
> Partner Skills - The applicant for the Australia Skilled Immigration Program can claim points under partner skills, if the partner satisfies the basic requirements of age, English language ability, qualifications and skills assessment result. The partner should obtain positive skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority and IELTS of 6 in each band. Spouse nominated occupation should be from the same occupations list as per the primary applicant. Partner skills will lead to 5 points.


The occupation of spouse should be from same occupation list (viz SOL OR CSOL)as the primary applicant.


----------



## Vasu G

JennyAus said:


> Wow, I have been told that eVisa got bugs, and people are struggling with logging in. It always has errors or something. I cannot use Immi account to track down my eVisa because my case is handled by my agent. If I would like to check it, I just need to email him and have him check it for me.
> 
> Yesterday, he checked it and said there was still nothing changed in the status...It is still "processing".
> 
> Unbelievable!!! ur one is still "processing" even though urs was allocated to Team 23.
> Is that an error on the system??
> 
> Also, I was told that, if CO is assigned, then all the info of u plus a list of docs you uploaded will be disappeared. This is a sign of CO allocation.



Yes, there are lot of bugs at immi, I'm sure they are rectified in the end. 

I heard someone saying about importing application by creating another account, so that you can check the status by yourself. You can check with the user "sevnik0202".

As I said, there are only 2 status at immi "Processing" and "Finalized". I don't thing there is an error. 

Never heard of disappearing of documents after CO allocation.. I think its not true.


----------



## swatsandy

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello members
> 
> I have already got my positive skill assessment in oct-2013. I got assessed overseas experience of 7 years . Now I have the opportunity to work in better organization but with same job responsibilities which I am doing currently and which are already assessed by the engineers Australia. Now my questions is,
> 
> If I switch my job and join another organization with same job responsibilities, do I have to get my further experience assessed for new organization from Engineers Australia? Because I need another 1 year experience to complete my 8 years overseas work experience, and having 8 years overseas work experience means I can claim 15 points for an immigration purpose.


Reassessment would be needed in case you want to claim points for new employer.


----------



## indiference

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello members I have already got my positive skill assessment in oct-2013. I got assessed overseas experience of 7 years . Now I have the opportunity to work in better organization but with same job responsibilities which I am doing currently and which are already assessed by the engineers Australia. Now my questions is, If I switch my job and join another organization with same job responsibilities, do I have to get my further experience assessed for new organization from Engineers Australia? Because I need another 1 year experience to complete my 8 years overseas work experience, and having 8 years overseas work experience means I can claim 15 points for an immigration purpose.


Change of enployment means you will have get the assessment done again even if the responsibilities are the same.


----------



## mithu93ku

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello members
> 
> I have already got my positive skill assessment in oct-2013. I got assessed overseas experience of 7 years . Now I have the opportunity to work in better organization but with same job responsibilities which I am doing currently and which are already assessed by the engineers Australia. Now my questions is,
> 
> If I switch my job and join another organization with same job responsibilities, do I have to get my further experience assessed for new organization from Engineers Australia? Because I need another 1 year experience to complete my 8 years overseas work experience, and having 8 years overseas work experience means I can claim 15 points for an immigration purpose.


 you do not need re-assessment .



swatsandy said:


> Reassessment would be needed in case you want to claim points for new employer.


why?



indiference said:


> Change of enployment means you will have get the assessment done again even if the responsibilities are the same.


Nope.


----------



## mithu93ku

Francis Moore said:


> I have tried both.It brings an error 3 message. I was granted my visa 190 on 13 Oct 2014
> 
> Thanks


Try with your VISA GRANT NUMBER instead of TRN number.


----------



## indiference

mithu93ku said:


> you do not need re-assessment . why? Nope.


Please quote a reference as you seem to be quite certain that reassessment is not required even if the employer is changed.


----------



## indiference

Francis Moore said:


> Hello house, how many days does one have to wait to confirm visa grant status on VEVO. I keep getting error messages, thanks


A similar issue was reported by another member who after calling DIBP came to know that his file had some duplication issue due to which he was unable to view his visa status in VEVO, they fixed it immidately. So please call them up or send them an email if you are not in a hurry.


----------



## mithu93ku

indiference said:


> Please quote a reference as you seem to be quite certain that reassessment is not required even if the employer is changed.


Do you really need references? No offence. 

We take experiences from our own visa application and from forum members. If interested search in this forum " Job change after skill assessment". You will get the answer.Oh! I have forgotten, You are more experienced than me. You are observing this from 2008.


----------



## _shel

indiference said:


> Please quote a reference as you seem to be quite certain that reassessment is not required even if the employer is changed.


 So long as you are still in skilled employment you do not need a new assessment. Your skills assessment states the date you become qualified. EVERYTHING after that date is skilled employment so long as it is at a professional level. If you take a job in a different field or at a much lower level etc it may not be counted but otherwise it is.


----------



## ronthevisio

Hi Matt,

Thanks for the reply. 

I wanted to know what sort of waiting time currently exists between making an appointment and the medical dates. For example, if I book it today (any weekday), can I get the appointment for tomorrow?

Regards
Ron


----------



## gsena33

Dear All,

I am waiting for skill assessment from EA supposed to receive within next two weeks and getting ready the supporting documents for next step.  under 190 or 189.

As I am going to claim 5 year experience (December 2007-Februay 2013), Should I produce the employment service letters apart from that period because my last two employers refused to give service letter as I worked with them less than 6 month each.

By the way I am able to produce appointment letter and salary slips from my current employer since August 2014.

Please help me to clarify above matter.

Many thanks.


----------



## JennyAus

Vasu G ,

Can you pls elaborate how to creat and check the status of visa app by myself without the request from my agent??? You mentioned about the sevnik0202. Where did u get it from? How can I use it?? Wat about its password???.

Havent checked status on eVisa before so I have no idea what I should do.


----------



## elsasl

ausplanery said:


> Hi Elsasl, good to see you here. are you being allocated right away? and where did you send your PCC original document to?


Hi, Ausplanery, good to see you here too. I still not heard anything from them! for the PCC, Hong Kong police sent our PCC directly to Aussie immigration, I just called the Hong Kong police before to check whether they have sent it or not, they said they sent it in Sept but I have no idea if the immigration really got it or not. How about your case? did you know the immigration department got your PCC or not?


----------



## Vasu G

JennyAus said:


> Vasu G ,
> 
> Can you pls elaborate how to creat and check the status of visa app by myself without the request from my agent??? You mentioned about the sevnik0202. Where did u get it from? How can I use it?? Wat about its password???.
> 
> Havent checked status on eVisa before so I have no idea what I should do.



I don't have full info on how to import an application. I asked you to check with the user "sevnik0202". 

I know he did it. Send him a private message, I'm sure he would reply.


----------



## indiference

_shel said:


> So long as you are still in skilled employment you do not need a new assessment. Your skills assessment states the date you become qualified. EVERYTHING after that date is skilled employment so long as it is at a professional level. If you take a job in a different field or at a much lower level etc it may not be counted but otherwise it is.


Skilled employment can still be there but satifying a different anzsco code, this is what skilled assessment bodies certifies, As i see it and what i have observed, if the employer is the same and so is the job role then reassessment is not required but a change of employer require that if you want to claim points for that duration as well.


----------



## indiference

mithu93ku said:


> Do you really need references? No offence. We take experiences from our own visa application and from forum members. If interested search in this forum " Job change after skill assessment". You will get the answer.Oh! I have forgotten, You are more experienced than me. You are observing this from 2008.


Well this is sensitive and can result in someone over claiming their points and might result in a subsequent rejection therefore what is verified by the relevant authority is something concerete and certain from the start, CO wont challenge it at . What you are saying is subject to CO's decision and is doubtful therfore before suggesting someone this we must have something concerete. 
As for the expereince, yes you seem to be more attentive than i thought.


----------



## radical

JennyAus said:


> Vasu G ,
> 
> Can you pls elaborate how to creat and check the status of visa app by myself without the request from my agent??? You mentioned about the sevnik0202. Where did u get it from? How can I use it?? Wat about its password???.
> 
> Havent checked status on eVisa before so I have no idea what I should do.


1. Create an immiaccount from here https://online.immi.gov.au/account/register
2. Login and click on "Import application"
3. Use your TRN to import the application.

No, there will be no impact on your visa application and neither does your Agent will be able to find. In any case I wouldn't worry about agent. In fact, I will let them know about it so that they are aware that we're monitoring the application and not completely relying on them.

Cheers


----------



## padmakarrao

Etch123 said:


> Dear All, It is with great pleasure and gratitude, that I inform all of you today that we Just received our Grants!!!!!! I want to thank my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ for always having His hand upon my life, I want also take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for guiding me and even comforting me when the process seemed to take forever! Praise God!!! Australia here we come!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


Congrats Etch, your patience finally paid up. Have a bright future in Oz

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mithu93ku

I am requesting you to search this expatforum from 2010. You will get your answer, brother. I am suggesting based on experiences not on assumptions. Employer change would not affect adding one's job experiences.




indiference said:


> Well this is sensitive and can result in someone over claiming their points and might result in a subsequent rejection therefore what is verified by the relevant authority is something concerete and certain from the start, CO wont challenge it at . What you are saying is subject to CO's decision and is doubtful therfore before suggesting someone this we must have something concerete.
> As for the expereince, yes you seem to be more attentive than i thought.





indiference said:


> Skilled employment can still be there but satifying a different anzsco code, this is what skilled assessment bodies certifies, As i see it and what i have observed, if the employer is the same and so is the job role then reassessment is not required but a change of employer require that if you want to claim points for that duration as well.


----------



## sumaya

Etch123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It is with great pleasure and gratitude, that I inform all of you today that we Just received our Grants!!!!!! I want to thank my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ for always having His hand upon my life, I want also take this opportunity to thank each and everyone of you for guiding me and even comforting me when the process seemed to take forever! Praise God!!!
> 
> 
> Australia here we come!!!!!!!!!
> :rofl:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## _shel

mithu93ku said:


> I am requesting you to search this expatforum from 2010. You will get your answer, brother. I am suggesting based on experiences not on assumptions. Employer change would not affect adding one's job experiences.


 Totally agree. So long as you are not silly about it, moving from a senior position to IT help desk for instance and trying to claim it is skilled. 

DIBP assess what is and is not skilled work, they have been doing it for years. 

If you fancy wasting your money on a new assessment go ahead but it is NOT compulsory. Just do a search on here for the amount of members who have applied with year old assessments and claimed the work after that date who now have visas.


----------



## JennyAus

Thank you all

Let me try it and I will get back to u guys soon and let you know if I can track down my PR app or not.

Cheers.

Btw, is there any grant today???


----------



## mithu93ku

_shel said:


> Totally agree. So long as you are not silly about it, moving from a senior position to IT help desk for instance and trying to claim it is skilled.
> 
> DIBP assess what is and is not skilled work, they have been doing it for years.
> 
> If you fancy wasting your money on a new assessment go ahead but it is NOT compulsory. Just do a search on here for the amount of members who have applied with year old assessments and claimed the work after that date who now have visas.


_shel , in addition DIBP does itself job verification apart from skill assessing bodies. So, they can easily reveal the claiming job experiences .


----------



## goingtoau

mithu93ku said:


> _shel , in addition DIBP does itself job verification apart from skill assessing bodies. So, they can easily reveal the claiming job experiences .



In which situation they do this employment verification. Is it for everyone they do? How they do this employment verification ? 

Guys please share your experience


----------



## mithu93ku

goingtoau said:


> In which situation they do this employment verification. Is it for everyone they do? How they do this employment verification ?
> 
> Guys please share your experience


This varies case to case. Sometimes only telephonic verification is done and some cases physical verification is done by DIBP. It is a random selection in most cases; not all application is subject to verification.


----------



## goingtoau

mithu93ku said:


> This varies case to case. Sometimes only telephonic verification is done and some cases physical verification is done by DIBP. It is a random selection in most cases; not all application is subject to verification.


Is it random always or it depends on the employment evidence that one has submitted and the name of the employer ?


----------



## mithu93ku

goingtoau said:


> Is it random always or it depends on the employment evidence that one has submitted and the name of the employer ?


Depends on your CO team also.


----------



## sevnik0202

Dear All, 

After so much of wait, pain, agony etc etc. I would like to tell you all that we have got our grants. Thank you so much everyone in the forum. Thank you expat forum. Whenever I was in a difficult situation there was someone to help me out. Got the perfect gift one could get. Guys thanx again all the expats here rock. 

Cheers
Dev


----------



## MKIRESL

radical said:


> 1. Create an immiaccount from here https://online.immi.gov.au/account/register
> 2. Login and click on "Import application"
> 3. Use your TRN to import the application.
> 
> No, there will be no impact on your visa application and neither does your Agent will be able to find. In any case I wouldn't worry about agent. In fact, I will let them know about it so that they are aware that we're monitoring the application and not completely relying on them.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you. As per instructions I hv create another immi account to monitoring my application as I hv applied by an agent. Is it possible to get Hap id from my created new account? Then how?


----------



## IndigoKKing

sevnik0202 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After so much of wait, pain, agony etc etc. I would like to tell you all that we have got our grants. Thank you so much everyone in the forum. Thank you expat forum. Whenever I was in a difficult situation there was someone to help me out. Got the perfect gift one could get. Guys thanx again all the expats here rock.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


PARTY, Dev!! Party like there's no tomorrow! I have seen your agony and I could feel it. Now's the time to celebrate and make an after-Diwali bonfire of your extra photocopies and that Agent's contract!


----------



## goingtoau

sevnik0202 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After so much of wait, pain, agony etc etc. I would like to tell you all that we have got our grants. Thank you so much everyone in the forum. Thank you expat forum. Whenever I was in a difficult situation there was someone to help me out. Got the perfect gift one could get. Guys thanx again all the expats here rock.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev



Many congrats mate, it was really a long wait


----------



## rowdy31

Hi all Seniors,

I have got the invitation on 13th Oct 2014 for 261313 with 60 points. 

Now I am in the process of applying for Visa.

I am filling all the pages and I got my TRN number generated and immi account created.

I have a doubt where I am stuck on a page.

Its about employment history, where I have to enter end date for claimed experience whereas I am still working in the same company. Please suggest!! what end date to enter.

Also, the description of duties has 300 characters and my duties need 1500 characters .. what to do in this case??


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sudhindrags

rowdy31 said:


> Hi all Seniors,
> 
> I have got the invitation on 13th Oct 2014 for 261313 with 60 points.
> 
> Now I am in the process of applying for Visa.
> 
> I am filling all the pages and I got my TRN number generated and immi account created.
> 
> I have a doubt where I am stuck on a page.
> 
> Its about employment history, where I have to enter end date for claimed experience whereas I am still working in the same company. Please suggest!! what end date to enter.
> 
> Also, the description of duties has 300 characters and my duties need 1500 characters .. what to do in this case??
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Boss. For end date of current employer, put current date.
Shorten your duties description. You don't need to give complete detail.


----------



## sevnik0202

IndigoKKing said:


> PARTY, Dev!! Party like there's no tomorrow! I have seen your agony and I could feel it. Now's the time to celebrate and make an after-Diwali bonfire of your extra photocopies and that Agent's contract!


Sure I am alrwady partying hard mate thanx.


----------



## rowdy31

Thanks friend..

I just got 1 more answer from other Blog. where its written that we need to put end date as Date of EOI Submission..

Please revert also when it comes to employment history..
I have mentioned my employment history for which I cannot claim as well.. shalli delete that or enter complete details for those records as well..
Final question,

what is expected time limit for visa grant 189 after visa fee paid..??

Thanks Mate!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

goingtoau said:


> Is it random always or it depends on the employment evidence that one has submitted and the name of the employer ?


in my case : completely random !


----------



## goingtoau

TheExpatriate said:


> in my case : completely random !


Whom did they call in your case ? your manager or supervisor ? Why there are 2 verification, you have mentioned, one on 26th June and the other in July?


----------



## dear2ujan

*189 October Gang*

Hi Guys!

I have just created 189 Oct Gang thread just as to stay connected to those who lodged their visa application in Oct-14.

So Join this thread and share your news...

Wish you all best of luck.....


----------



## dear2ujan

sevnik0202 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After so much of wait, pain, agony etc etc. I would like to tell you all that we have got our grants. Thank you so much everyone in the forum. Thank you expat forum. Whenever I was in a difficult situation there was someone to help me out. Got the perfect gift one could get. Guys thanx again all the expats here rock.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Congrats Dev. Finally, you have achieved your destination...Best of luck


----------



## radical

MKIRESL said:


> Thank you. As per instructions I hv create another immi account to monitoring my application as I hv applied by an agent. Is it possible to get Hap id from my created new account? Then how?


Yes, look for "Meeting Health requirements" section. Underneath that you'll see a link to create HAP ID.


----------



## sevnik0202

dear2ujan said:


> Congrats Dev. Finally, you have achieved your destination...Best of luck


Thanx mate.


----------



## mithu93ku

sevnik0202 said:


> Sure I am alrwady partying hard mate thanx.


Congrats *Dev*. Is it another Saturday grant?


----------



## run-bb

Vasu G said:


> Update : Called DIBP yesterday. My case was allocated to "Adelaide Team 23" 10 days ago....



Hi Vasu, I am new here. Just wondering if you are allocated to a team, does it mean a CO is also allocated? Thank you in advance.


----------



## taz_mt

ok here s the deal, CO has asked for tax document, as evidence of work experience. There are no tax documents in Kuwait. 

I have written about this to the CO. (awaiting response) .Anything else i can do or will be asked to do in its place?

isn't it a bummer , that you get asked for something and you respond, and the weekend kicks in. there goes the weekend in anxiety...


----------



## JennyAus

radical said:


> 1. Create an immiaccount from here https://online.immi.gov.au/account/register
> 2. Login and click on "Import application"
> 3. Use your TRN to import the application.
> 
> No, there will be no impact on your visa application and neither does your Agent will be able to find. In any case I wouldn't worry about agent. In fact, I will let them know about it so that they are aware that we're monitoring the application and not completely relying on them.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Radical, 

Thank you very much for showing me how to create Immi account. It works so well. I can check whatever I want in there now. No need to bother my agent anymore.

Cheers


----------



## JennyAus

Hey guys, 

I have useful info that I would like to share and hopefully it can draw you guys attention.

*** Documents and its various status that appears under "Next step" on eVisa (your Immi account)

Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
Received- When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized)
Met - Means Documents are finalized.
BF (Brought Forward) or TRIM (The Requirement Is Met) - Means Documents are finalized

*** For your Medical health examination

Organize your health examination - This link should be there under each applicant's name (primary and secondary) once you have lodged your Visa. You need to click on the link which says 'organize your health examination' and fill in the forms which have general questions related to your current and past medical status; once you are done, you can take the print of referral letter generated to take along with your passport and 4 passport sized photographs (for each applicant) when going for medical tests to clinic - which you need to call up listed clinic which your prefer for taking appointment. You 'can' wait to do medical till your CO says so - but its always better to do it before CO allocation as it saves time. For more information on medical status, referral to MOC or medical link problem, go Australia Migration Medical Page.

*** Form 80:

Form 80 is a form for personal particulars. Its not mandatory unless CO asks for the same - and CO may or may not ask an applicant for the same. But it's better to have it filled prior to being asked from CO as its a long form (18 pages) - so, would save time if spend time filling it and resolving any doubt while filling it in the CO-wait-time you have. And if you have already filled it, better upload it then it might help get grant faster - and free up CO for the next applicant.

Form 1221 is similar to Form 80 but smaller, sometimes that's asked to - but if you have already uploaded form 80 before CO is assigned - you should not be asked for 1221 as its kind of subset of Form 80.

NOTE

Timing of allocation of a CO is given on this page on DIAC's website - this keeps on updating as per their current speed and number of applications they are receiving. If your duration has exceeded this given time frame then you can call up DIAC on this number: 0061 1300 364 613 to ask for CO assignment date/team and if medical are finalized. Generally there's 25-35 min waiting before you get to talk to operator. Also, this number is premium number - meaning it would cost more than local if calling from Australia - and it would cost way more than international if calling from outside Oz. Special international activation might be needed to call this number (alternatively you can use service such as Skype for this for cheaper rates). Operator should ask your personal information to confirm you are who you say you are.

Note - As per DIAC - CO allocation is strictly on base of application date only inside a priority level.

After CO is allocated, s/he would review your case and ask for any missing documents (or the ones s/he is not able to access on his system - yeah, sometimes that also happens) through mail. You can send documents as reply to his/her mail and might also want to attach the same to eVisa page. Depending on your case and his/her speed you should get grant shortly (If all's well) - timeline is different for different cases.

Note - eVisa do behave in weird way sometimes - so do not take status change very seriously ;-p. Also - sometimes you would not be able to view uploaded documents in eVisa system, or eVisa status changes and go back to 'application received' from 'in progress' - don't worry, system goes down occasionally; login after sometime - things should be back to normal!

Hope this makes clear for you guys.


----------



## fly2shashi

sevnik0202 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After so much of wait, pain, agony etc etc. I would like to tell you all that we have got our grants. Thank you so much everyone in the forum. Thank you expat forum. Whenever I was in a difficult situation there was someone to help me out. Got the perfect gift one could get. Guys thanx again all the expats here rock.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Phew! finally you have got it after a long wait Congrats buddy!


----------



## sultanshah

Dear brothers:

I have submitted EOI 189 with 65 points today..what are my chances in the 28th october invitation round.thnx


----------



## sultanshah

Dear brothers:

I have submitted EOI 189 with 65 points today..what are my chances in the 28th october invitation round.thnx


----------



## TheExpatriate

sultanshah said:


> dear brothers:
> 
> I have submitted eoi 189 with 65 points today..what are my chances in the 28th october invitation round.thnx


100%


----------



## sevnik0202

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats Dev. Is it another Saturday grant?


Thanks mithu93ku. I got it on friday friend.


----------



## sevnik0202

fly2shashi said:


> Phew! finally you have got it after a long wait Congrats buddy!


Thanks fly2shashi.


----------



## run-bb

JennyAus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have useful info that I would like to share and hopefully it can draw you guys attention.
> 
> *** Documents and its various status that appears under "Next step" on eVisa (your Immi account)
> 
> Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
> Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
> Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
> Received- When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized)
> Met - Means Documents are finalized.
> BF (Brought Forward) or TRIM (The Requirement Is Met) - Means Documents are finalized
> 
> *** For your Medical health examination
> 
> Organize your health examination - This link should be there under each applicant's name (primary and secondary) once you have lodged your Visa. You need to click on the link which says 'organize your health examination' and fill in the forms which have general questions related to your current and past medical status; once you are done, you can take the print of referral letter generated to take along with your passport and 4 passport sized photographs (for each applicant) when going for medical tests to clinic - which you need to call up listed clinic which your prefer for taking appointment. You 'can' wait to do medical till your CO says so - but its always better to do it before CO allocation as it saves time. For more information on medical status, referral to MOC or medical link problem, go Australia Migration Medical Page.
> 
> *** Form 80:
> 
> Form 80 is a form for personal particulars. Its not mandatory unless CO asks for the same - and CO may or may not ask an applicant for the same. But it's better to have it filled prior to being asked from CO as its a long form (18 pages) - so, would save time if spend time filling it and resolving any doubt while filling it in the CO-wait-time you have. And if you have already filled it, better upload it then it might help get grant faster - and free up CO for the next applicant.
> 
> Form 1221 is similar to Form 80 but smaller, sometimes that's asked to - but if you have already uploaded form 80 before CO is assigned - you should not be asked for 1221 as its kind of subset of Form 80.
> 
> NOTE
> 
> Timing of allocation of a CO is given on this page on DIAC's website - this keeps on updating as per their current speed and number of applications they are receiving. If your duration has exceeded this given time frame then you can call up DIAC on this number: 0061 1300 364 613 to ask for CO assignment date/team and if medical are finalized. Generally there's 25-35 min waiting before you get to talk to operator. Also, this number is premium number - meaning it would cost more than local if calling from Australia - and it would cost way more than international if calling from outside Oz. Special international activation might be needed to call this number (alternatively you can use service such as Skype for this for cheaper rates). Operator should ask your personal information to confirm you are who you say you are.
> 
> Note - As per DIAC - CO allocation is strictly on base of application date only inside a priority level.
> 
> After CO is allocated, s/he would review your case and ask for any missing documents (or the ones s/he is not able to access on his system - yeah, sometimes that also happens) through mail. You can send documents as reply to his/her mail and might also want to attach the same to eVisa page. Depending on your case and his/her speed you should get grant shortly (If all's well) - timeline is different for different cases.
> 
> Note - eVisa do behave in weird way sometimes - so do not take status change very seriously ;-p. Also - sometimes you would not be able to view uploaded documents in eVisa system, or eVisa status changes and go back to 'application received' from 'in progress' - don't worry, system goes down occasionally; login after sometime - things should be back to normal!
> 
> Hope this makes clear for you guys.



Hi Jenny, one quick question, I have been told that I've got allocated to team 23, does it mean CO has been allocated as well or soon? as team allocation date is 2nd Oct. in my case but no correspondence ever since. Thank you.


----------



## goingtoau

sevnik0202 said:


> Thanks mithu93ku. I got it on friday friend.


Did your employer get any employment verification call ?


----------



## Zabeen

sevnik0202 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> After so much of wait, pain, agony etc etc. I would like to tell you all that we have got our grants. Thank you so much everyone in the forum. Thank you expat forum. Whenever I was in a difficult situation there was someone to help me out. Got the perfect gift one could get. Guys thanx again all the expats here rock.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Congrats....


----------



## Zabeen

JennyAus said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have useful info that I would like to share and hopefully it can draw you guys attention.
> 
> *** Documents and its various status that appears under "Next step" on eVisa (your Immi account)
> 
> Recommended- Things that you are recommended to load (They are not necessarily required as its a generally generic list and may not apply to you)
> Required- Generally whatever you upload, appear in this list as required.
> Requested - Means CO requires this document to be uploaded by you. Upload the indicated document.
> Received- When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized)
> Met - Means Documents are finalized.
> BF (Brought Forward) or TRIM (The Requirement Is Met) - Means Documents are finalized
> 
> *** For your Medical health examination
> 
> Organize your health examination - This link should be there under each applicant's name (primary and secondary) once you have lodged your Visa. You need to click on the link which says 'organize your health examination' and fill in the forms which have general questions related to your current and past medical status; once you are done, you can take the print of referral letter generated to take along with your passport and 4 passport sized photographs (for each applicant) when going for medical tests to clinic - which you need to call up listed clinic which your prefer for taking appointment. You 'can' wait to do medical till your CO says so - but its always better to do it before CO allocation as it saves time. For more information on medical status, referral to MOC or medical link problem, go Australia Migration Medical Page.
> 
> *** Form 80:
> 
> Form 80 is a form for personal particulars. Its not mandatory unless CO asks for the same - and CO may or may not ask an applicant for the same. But it's better to have it filled prior to being asked from CO as its a long form (18 pages) - so, would save time if spend time filling it and resolving any doubt while filling it in the CO-wait-time you have. And if you have already filled it, better upload it then it might help get grant faster - and free up CO for the next applicant.
> 
> Form 1221 is similar to Form 80 but smaller, sometimes that's asked to - but if you have already uploaded form 80 before CO is assigned - you should not be asked for 1221 as its kind of subset of Form 80.
> 
> NOTE
> 
> Timing of allocation of a CO is given on this page on DIAC's website - this keeps on updating as per their current speed and number of applications they are receiving. If your duration has exceeded this given time frame then you can call up DIAC on this number: 0061 1300 364 613 to ask for CO assignment date/team and if medical are finalized. Generally there's 25-35 min waiting before you get to talk to operator. Also, this number is premium number - meaning it would cost more than local if calling from Australia - and it would cost way more than international if calling from outside Oz. Special international activation might be needed to call this number (alternatively you can use service such as Skype for this for cheaper rates). Operator should ask your personal information to confirm you are who you say you are.
> 
> Note - As per DIAC - CO allocation is strictly on base of application date only inside a priority level.
> 
> After CO is allocated, s/he would review your case and ask for any missing documents (or the ones s/he is not able to access on his system - yeah, sometimes that also happens) through mail. You can send documents as reply to his/her mail and might also want to attach the same to eVisa page. Depending on your case and his/her speed you should get grant shortly (If all's well) - timeline is different for different cases.
> 
> Note - eVisa do behave in weird way sometimes - so do not take status change very seriously ;-p. Also - sometimes you would not be able to view uploaded documents in eVisa system, or eVisa status changes and go back to 'application received' from 'in progress' - don't worry, system goes down occasionally; login after sometime - things should be back to normal!
> 
> Hope this makes clear for you guys.


Thanks a lot! it is really helpful..1 simple query...

'Timing of allocation of a CO is given on this page on DIAC's website'..what is the standard time?


----------



## Zabeen

aprashar said:


> Hi, what is latest date of grant



So far i have observed till 27th Aug'14...


----------



## Kaliuka

imtiazmt said:


> ok here s the deal, CO has asked for tax document, as evidence of work experience. There are no tax documents in Kuwait.
> 
> I have written about this to the CO. (awaiting response) .Anything else i can do or will be asked to do in its place?
> 
> isn't it a bummer , that you get asked for something and you respond, and the weekend kicks in. there goes the weekend in anxiety...


Have you provided bank statement with your salary transfers from that employer? 
We, in Bulgaria, have one document which is prepared by the employer and something like a payslip but with all salaries paid. 

Good luck!


----------



## sumaya

Zabeen said:


> So far i have observed till 27th Aug'14...


From which country???


----------



## taz_mt

Kaliuka said:


> Have you provided bank statement with your salary transfers from that employer?
> We, in Bulgaria, have one document which is prepared by the employer and something like a payslip but with all salaries paid.
> 
> Good luck!


I was thinking the same thing, that CO might ask for bank statement. Payslips are already uploaded, i have the bank statement ready, but will only upload when the CO asks for it.

Also is it necessary to include these documents for the entire claimed employment period or just recent evidence is usually enough?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Zabeen

sumaya said:


> From which country???


India, China..


----------



## sevnik0202

goingtoau said:


> Did your employer get any employment verification call ?


No verification call friend. Don't worry its random they dont verify the credentials of all the applicants.


----------



## sevnik0202

Zabeen said:


> Congrats....


Thank you Zabeen.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sevnik0202 said:


> No verification call friend. Don't worry its random they dont verify the credentials of all the applicants.


if his references are all OK he doesn't have to worry


----------



## sevnik0202

TheExpatriate said:


> if his references are all OK he doesn't have to worry


Absolutely mate. No one should worry if they have provided genuine documents.


----------



## goingtoau

sevnik0202 said:


> No verification call friend. Don't worry its random they dont verify the credentials of all the applicants.



Have you provided any business card or employment proof of your Manager or Supervisor who signed the declaration for you?


----------



## sevnik0202

goingtoau said:


> Have you provided any business card or employment proof of your Manager or Supervisor who signed the declaration for you?


I just uploaded documents related to my employment. Out of three years which I claimed points for. For first year


----------



## sevnik0202

goingtoau said:


> Have you provided any business card or employment proof of your Manager or Supervisor who signed the declaration for you?


I just uploaded documents related to my employment. Out of three years which I claimed points for. For first year I only submitted 4 salary slips and for subsequent two years I furnished 4 salary slips each, taxation documents, reference letter and bank statements as per salary slips.


----------



## goingtoau

sevnik0202 said:


> I just uploaded documents related to my employment. Out of three years which I claimed points for. For first year


So in 3 year, were you attached to a single employer or more than one?


----------



## sevnik0202

goingtoau said:


> So in 3 year, were you attached to a single employer or more than one?


Yes single employer.


----------



## gouravsood

Hi JennyAus,

Can you please share the URL of this page where you can check the CO allocation timings ?



> Timing of allocation of a CO is given on this page on DIAC's website - this keeps on updating as per their current speed and number of applications they are receiving.


----------



## prodigy+

Has anyone's document status changed from "required" to "received or any other state recently ? 
If so, please share your date of visa lodging , type of Visa (189 or 190) and your location (in Australia or outside Australia)

Thanks in advance


----------



## MKIRESL

prodigy+ said:


> Has anyone's document status changed from "required" to "received or any other state recently ?
> If so, please share your date of visa lodging , type of Visa (189 or 190) and your location (in Australia or outside Australia)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yesterday I hv found received in progress column. 
What r the impact of showing received?
189 visa application date 25.09.2014 from Bangladesh
ANZCO233512


----------



## taz_mt

prodigy+ said:


> Has anyone's document status changed from "required" to "received or any other state recently ?
> If so, please share your date of visa lodging , type of Visa (189 or 190) and your location (in Australia or outside Australia)
> 
> Thanks in advance


no. not recently. i have noticed the same, they are still in required state, as compared to the documents that were uploaded initially (on 15 -aug) ,. they changed to received status in 1 day.


----------



## krishofmla

*Visa Applied in September*

I am 189 applicant. Applied on 16th September 2014. I have front loaded all the documents and also done with Medical and PCC. Form 80 is also done with. When can i expect the Grant . ??


----------



## prodigy+

MKIRESL said:


> Yesterday I hv found received in progress column.
> What r the impact of showing received?
> 189 visa application date 25.09.2014 from Bangladesh
> ANZCO233512


Received- When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized)


I submitted mine in Aug, Sep and Oct but none of them are shown as received !!


----------



## taz_mt

krishofmla said:


> I am 189 applicant. Applied on 16th September 2014. I have front loaded all the documents and also done with Medical and PCC. Form 80 is also done with. When can i expect the Grant . ??


September applicant thread, is located here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...2014-gang-please-share-timelines-details.html


----------



## goingtoau

For all my 3 employers, I have provided the same reference letters to DIAC which I have provided to ACS. is it ok ?

For my first employer, my team lead who gave me the reference letter joined after me in the organization but as a supervisor. Is that fine ?


----------



## prodigy+

Hi Folks,

Is it required to upload scanned copy of photograph to the visa application ? If so which category ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sevnik0202

goingtoau said:


> For all my 3 employers, I have provided the same reference letters to DIAC which I have provided to ACS. is it ok ?
> 
> I submitted latest reference letter + the one I used for ACS.
> 
> For my first employer, my team lead who gave me the reference letter joined after me in the organization but as a supervisor. Is that fine ?
> 
> Its fine anyways he was you senior.


Cheers
Dev


----------



## goingtoau

sevnik0202 said:


> Cheers
> Dev



Do you mean that should not worry


----------



## bym007

Hi all,
I received my invite about 20 minutes back. Check your emails. Thanks.


----------



## goingtoau

goingtoau said:


> Do you mean that should not worry


@sevnik0202, sorry, I did not see your reply


----------



## dixiechic

*form 80.*

hi…anyone who has filled Form 80…Pls help.

Do we need to fill it in pen or is it ok to type it sign it and then scan it and upload. Also, There is a section thats asks for contact details of someone you know in Australia. If I don't know anyone then can I leave it blank and is that ok??

I have not been asked for Form 80 but I am just keeping it ready. Kindly advice if I should upload it or wait for the CO to ask for it


Thanks


----------



## sevnik0202

goingtoau said:


> @sevnik0202, sorry, I did not see your reply


No issues goingtoau.


----------



## maq_qatar

dixiechic said:


> hi&#133;anyone who has filled Form 80&#133;Pls help.
> 
> Do we need to fill it in pen or is it ok to type it sign it and then scan it and upload. Also, There is a section thats asks for contact details of someone you know in Australia. If I don't know anyone then can I leave it blank and is that ok??
> 
> I have not been asked for Form 80 but I am just keeping it ready. Kindly advice if I should upload it or wait for the CO to ask for it
> 
> Thanks


You can do it either way.
You can leave blank.
If you are ready with form 80 then upload it no need to wait for co.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sevnik0202

dixiechic said:


> hi&#133;anyone who has filled Form 80&#133;Pls help.
> 
> Do we need to fill it in pen or is it ok to type it sign it and then scan it and upload. Also, There is a section thats asks for contact details of someone you know in Australia. If I don't know anyone then can I leave it blank and is that ok??
> 
> I have not been asked for Form 80 but I am just keeping it ready. Kindly advice if I should upload it or wait for the CO to ask for it
> 
> Thanks



You can type in the details sign it with pen and scan and upload.
You can leave it blank.
If you have filled the form upload it. If you front load all the docs you will get the grant sooner.


----------



## goingtoau

Hi Guys,

I have already uploaded my ACS declaration letters for the VISA. But I am also thinking of providing 3 confirmation mails from my 3 Managers' official mail ids where they will confirm`that they have provided me the reference letter for AU immigration.

They will reply this in response to my mail where I will ask them to provide the confirmation.


Is this a good idea?


----------



## sevnik0202

goingtoau said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have already uploaded my ACS declaration letters for the VISA. But I am also thinking of providing 3 confirmation mails from my 3 Managers' official mail ids where they will confirm`that they have provided me the reference letter for AU immigration.
> 
> They will reply this in response to my mail where I will ask them to provide the confirmation.
> 
> Is this a good idea?


Not sure mate.


----------



## JennyAus

run-bb said:


> Hi Jenny, one quick question, I have been told that I've got allocated to team 23, does it mean CO has been allocated as well or soon? as team allocation date is 2nd Oct. in my case but no correspondence ever since. Thank you.


Hi, 

Being allocated to any team does not mean that CO is allocated to your case. When a team is allocated to a case, this means they start to prepare some stuff to review ur case, including assigning any person in the team to process ur case.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## Zabeen

prodigy+ said:


> Received- When the uploaded document is checked by someone (most probably CO) and marked as received (does not mean finalized)
> 
> 
> I submitted mine in Aug, Sep and Oct but none of them are shown as received !!


Does received really means someone has checked the documents? All of the documents status of my apps where changed to received status just after uploading within seconds!!!

I am confused!


----------



## JennyAus

Zabeen said:


> Thanks a lot! it is really helpful..1 simple query...
> 
> 'Timing of allocation of a CO is given on this page on DIAC's website'..what is the standard time?


Average is 6-8 weeks. But you will never know the exact timing of CO allocation. I mean if you uploaded enough docs, then there will be no point for CO to contact you and request for further docs. Therefore, you will have no idea of whether CO is allocated to your case or not. In this case, you only know your CO's info as his /her signature and designation on your letter grant.


----------



## JennyAus

gouravsood said:


> Hi JennyAus,
> 
> Can you please share the URL of this page where you can check the CO allocation timings ?


I wish I could share the links for you guys , unfortunately, I am still a new member in here and still not allow sharing any link in this forum. 

Not so sure til when I can share it to everyone.

I am really sorry but you can google it if you wanna know more about it. Just type it with key word " CO allocation average timing".


----------



## ss_major

I found 3 grants on Oct 24 from China, both lodged on Aug 29.


----------



## JennyAus

prodigy+ said:


> Has anyone's document status changed from "required" to "received or any other state recently ?
> If so, please share your date of visa lodging , type of Visa (189 or 190) and your location (in Australia or outside Australia)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Prodigy+,

My case is handled by an agent so with the help of user Radical, I could create the Immi account to check my eVisa.

Ok , I applied for 189 visa (offshore). Form 80 , 189 visa applications , visa fees and other required docs were all uploaded on 14 Aug 2014. The status of these docs changed to " Received" on 16 Aug 2014. 

In regards PCC and Meds, my agent uploaded on 26 Aug 2014. The status of these docs changed to "Received" on 21 Sept 2014. 

So basically, all my docs on eVisa are on " Received" status . 

Dont be panic with ur case. Maybe eVisa got bugs or something. Try to log in another day and check if there is anything changed or not. 

Lots of people out there still complains about eVisa , you know.


----------



## goingtoau

sevnik0202 said:


> Not sure mate.


Anyone else has anything to say ?


----------



## remya2013

ss_major said:


> I found 3 grants on Oct 24 from China, both lodged on Aug 29.


for 189?

is that updated in tracker or u got the info from some other forums


----------



## IndigoKKing

goingtoau said:


> Anyone else has anything to say ?


Why would you want to do that at all?


----------



## goingtoau

IndigoKKing said:


> Why would you want to do that at all?


People are saying that they are uploading their managers and team leads business cards and so on. My managers do not have any business card to show that is why I was thinking about this.


----------



## IndigoKKing

goingtoau said:


> People are saying that they are uploading their managers and team leads business cards and so on. My managers do not have any business card to show that is why I was thinking about this.


If your ref letters mention the name, designation, contact number and email id of the person issuing the letter, you don't need to do anything else. Uploading a card or the email is neither going to speed up the visa nor avoid the verification process. If anything, the CO / screening team will pause for a moment and wonder why you uploaded this.

In my opinion, you should stick to uploading the letters and leave it at that.


----------



## goingtoau

IndigoKKing said:


> If your ref letters mention the name, designation, contact number and email id of the person issuing the letter, you don't need to do anything else. Uploading a card or the email is neither going to speed up the visa nor avoid the verification process. If anything, the CO / screening team will pause for a moment and wonder why you uploaded this.
> 
> In my opinion, you should stick to uploading the letters and leave it at that.



I have uploaded the letters with all these details already like designation, ph number, email and name. 

So that should be good enough according to you.


----------



## varun71863

ss_major said:


> I found 3 grants on Oct 24 from China, both lodged on Aug 29.


which forum? not able to see in tracker..if 29th AUG has got then next week is for September guys


----------



## bym007

Quick question for others here: I received my EOI Invite today and I am filling up my application. I wanted to know when and how much fee will I have to pay. We are a family of 3 (dad, mom and a daughter of 5 years). I calculated once and the total was about AUD 5k. But I also read somewhere this is not paid all at once.

Can someone kindly share link to visa fees page ?


----------



## nddds

JennyAus said:


> Hi Prodigy+,
> 
> My case is handled by an agent so with the help of user Radical, I could create the Immi account to check my eVisa.
> 
> Ok , I applied for 189 visa (offshore). Form 80 , 189 visa applications , visa fees and other required docs were all uploaded on 14 Aug 2014. The status of these docs changed to " Received" on 16 Aug 2014.
> 
> In regards PCC and Meds, my agent uploaded on 26 Aug 2014. The status of these docs changed to "Received" on 21 Sept 2014.
> 
> So basically, all my docs on eVisa are on " Received" status .
> 
> Dont be panic with ur case. Maybe eVisa got bugs or something. Try to log in another day and check if there is anything changed or not.
> 
> Lots of people out there still complains about eVisa , you know.


Hi guys,

Hope someone could answer my question, I have lodged my visa with my wife and kid and the small one just turned 1 year. Do I have to submit medicals for him as well? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Future_ozzy

nddds said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hope someone could answer my question, I have lodged my visa with my wife and kid and the small one just turned 1 year. Do I have to submit medicals for him as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes medicals are required for your child as well

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## vimalnair

bym007 said:


> Quick question for others here: I received my EOI Invite today and I am filling up my application. I wanted to know when and how much fee will I have to pay. We are a family of 3 (dad, mom and a daughter of 5 years). I calculated once and the total was about AUD 5k. But I also read somewhere this is not paid all at once.
> 
> Can someone kindly share link to visa fees page ?


Hi BYM007,
Check the below page. Hope it will be helpful. 
Fees and charges for visas

In this page, Go To Work(Tab) and select General Skill migration and you will get the charges.


----------



## rahulkap1

krishofmla said:


> I am 189 applicant. Applied on 16th September 2014. I have front loaded all the documents and also done with Medical and PCC. Form 80 is also done with. When can i expect the Grant . ??


CO should be allocated to you by 15-20 Nov & Hopefully you may get grant directly. Are you a single applicant?


----------



## bym007

vimalnair said:


> Hi BYM007,
> Check the below page. Hope it will be helpful.
> Fees and charges for visas
> 
> In this page, Go To Work(Tab) and select General Skill migration and you will get the charges.


Thanks. This is what I needed. Do I pay it all now? Or dependents' fees is paid at a later stage ?


----------



## msarkar_expat

Hi Mattcuz,

Where does it show that the health requirement is met? Is it on the immi website?

Thanks,
MS


----------



## Stakeout

varun71863 said:


> which forum? not able to see in tracker..if 29th AUG has got then next week is for September guys


If my mandarin doesn't fail me, it's from a Chinese forum I believed. It's not captured on the tracker. There were a couple of grants or so issued to 29 August applicants for a 189 last Friday.


----------



## ss_major

Stakeout said:


> If my mandarin doesn't fail me, it's from a Chinese forum I believed. It's not captured on the tracker. There were a couple of grants or so issued to 29 August applicants for a 189 last Friday.


Yes, you are right. I confirm this, totally 3 appilicants.


----------



## nallamothu.msc

Any grants today for 189?


----------



## chimo1023

Hi,Everyone, FYI, I saw several 189 visa granted on 24th OCT which applied 29 Aug in other forum. All visas has been granted from Team 2 Adelaide.


----------



## varun71863

ss_major said:


> Yes, you are right. I confirm this, totally 3 appilicants.


can you please share the link of that forum with me also?


----------



## ss_major

varun71863 said:


> can you please share the link of that forum with me also?


Sure, here is the thread,
189 visa timeline share


----------



## IndigoKKing

Just a couple of weeks, and you can see Sep grants pouring in. Hold on tight, folks! The ride just became even more fun!


----------



## IndigoKKing

goingtoau said:


> I have uploaded the letters with all these details already like designation, ph number, email and name.
> 
> So that should be good enough according to you.


Totally :nod:


----------



## ss_major

chimo1023 said:


> Hi,Everyone, FYI, I saw several 189 visa granted on 24th OCT which applied 29 Aug in other forum. All visas has been granted from Team 2 Adelaide.


So, i can expect grant this week? :lock1:
Hope so......


----------



## chimo1023

I lodged on 29th August. I called the migration office today. They said that My application has not been allocated yet. Hanged up the phone. Sooo Disappointed！

And then 2 mins later, my phone got an email. Got Direct grant From Adelaide Team 8. No 80 form. OOOOOOOOOOOOOYEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish you all good luck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ask2

chimo1023 said:


> I lodged on 29th August. I called the migration office. They said that My application has not been allocated yet. And then hanged up the phone.
> 
> 2 mins later, my phone got an email. Got Direct grant From Adelaide Team 8. No 80 form. OOOOOOOOOOOOOYEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish you all good luck!!!!!!!!!


Great ! Congrats ! I havn't got mine yet...


----------



## ss_major

chimo1023 said:


> I lodged on 29th August. I called the migration office today. They said that My application has not been allocated yet. Hanged up the phone. Sooo Disappointed！
> 
> And then 2 mins later, my phone got an email. Got Direct grant From Adelaide Team 8. No 80 form. OOOOOOOOOOOOOYEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish you all good luck!!!!!!!!!


Congrats, mate. Its getting so close to me.


----------



## dd17

chimo1023 said:


> I lodged on 29th August. I called the migration office today. They said that My application has not been allocated yet. Hanged up the phone. Sooo Disappointed！
> 
> And then 2 mins later, my phone got an email. Got Direct grant From Adelaide Team 8. No 80 form. OOOOOOOOOOOOOYEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish you all good luck!!!!!!!!!


Congrats Chimo!! Can you share your timeline details - Which Subclass, Code, PCC med etc


----------



## ask2

August Lodged gang .... any more grants today ?


----------



## Zabeen

chimo1023 said:


> I lodged on 29th August. I called the migration office today. They said that My application has not been allocated yet. Hanged up the phone. Sooo Disappointed！
> 
> And then 2 mins later, my phone got an email. Got Direct grant From Adelaide Team 8. No 80 form. OOOOOOOOOOOOOYEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish you all good luck!!!!!!!!!


Congrats...


----------



## Stakeout

Just an update, someone (another forum of couse) who lodged 189 on 2 Sept as a nurse was granted PR today. Looks like Sept applications are being looked into by COs!


----------



## sumaya

ss_major said:


> Sure, here is the thread,
> 189 visa timeline share


Who can read Chinese???


----------



## msarkar_expat

Use Google translator


----------



## Stakeout

sumaya said:


> Who can read Chinese???


Chill mate. He's just sharing the grant status for the benefit of everyone here. You can either use google translate or take his word for it that grants were given out there and then.


----------



## ss_major

Keep chill, mate. Any update in Chinese forum, i will update you all here. 
Anyway, I am also trying to wait with patience.


----------



## goingtoau

Hi Guys,

I lodged on 17th Sept. desperately waiting for the case officer to be assigned. I called the immi office today. A lady said not yet assigned. 

Finger crossed.


----------



## Stakeout

goingtoau said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged on 17th Sept. desperately waiting for the case officer to be assigned. I called the immi office today. A lady said not yet assigned.
> 
> Finger crossed.


They're probably still clearing backlogs (June/July/Aug) applicants and just started with the tip of Sept applicants. Its just around the corner; you have already hang in there for a month or so, a week or two wont kill. Cheers!


----------



## goingtoau

Stakeout said:


> They're probably still clearing backlogs (June/July/Aug) applicants and just started with the tip of Sept applicants. Its just around the corner; you have already hang in there for a month or so, a week or two wont kill. Cheers!



May be it will take another 3 weeks to get assigned. The lady also told me that check in the site for the current processing time and how far they have processed. Do you guys know if we can check in the site how far they have processed?


----------



## Stakeout

goingtoau said:


> May be it will take another 3 weeks to get assigned. The lady also told me that check in the site for the current processing time and how far they have processed. Do you guys know if we can check in the site how far they have processed?


Are you referring to this site?

DIBP will publish the most prudent allocation dates to cover their own asses. But many little birds have already whispered of far later lodgements already being processed


----------



## padmakarrao

*Visa Granted*

Hi Friends,

I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging. 

Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now. 

Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.

Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.

Cheers,
Padmakarlane:


----------



## Etch123

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging.
> 
> Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now.
> 
> Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Padmakarlane:



Hey Congrats!


----------



## dd17

prodigy+ said:


> Has anyone's document status changed from "required" to "received or any other state recently ?
> If so, please share your date of visa lodging , type of Visa (189 or 190) and your location (in Australia or outside Australia)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Mine is showing as Received .. What does this imply ?

Timelines are mentioned in my signature below.


----------



## fly2shashi

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging.
> 
> Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now.
> 
> Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Padmakarlane:


Congrats buddy!

SS


----------



## sumaya

Stakeout said:


> Chill mate. He's just sharing the grant status for the benefit of everyone here. You can either use google translate or take his word for it that grants were given out there and then.





ss_major said:


> Keep chill, mate. Any update in Chinese forum, i will update you all here.
> Anyway, I am also trying to wait with patience.


It was a joke, mates... I understand everyone here is trying to help each other. Anyways, I had no intentions to hurt anyone.. Chill...

:focus:


----------



## taz_mt

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging.
> 
> Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now.
> 
> Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Padmakarlane:


all the best.. have fun.


----------



## axl84

Guys, update the tracker sheet!! Fingers crossed.


----------



## sumaya

Hey, Congratulations!!! :clap2:



padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging.
> 
> Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now.
> 
> Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Padmakarlane:


----------



## ss_major

axl84 said:


> Guys, update the tracker sheet!! Fingers crossed.


hi, axl84, 
No update from your side? Any contact from CO?


----------



## axl84

ss_major said:


> hi, axl84,
> No update from your side? Any contact from CO?


Nope. No contact yet


----------



## noobrex

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging.
> 
> Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now.
> 
> Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Padmakarlane:


Hey Congrats buddy ..

Can you tell me did you filed the visa your self or agent and did you upload all the documents the day you filed your visa or you uploaded the documents later ?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging.
> 
> Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now.
> 
> Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Padmakarlane:


Congrats !!!


----------



## goingtoau

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging.
> 
> Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now.
> 
> Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Padmakarlane:


Congrats buddy, was it an offshore or onshore one ?


----------



## noobrex

Padmakar - I had asked a question, can you please respond.


----------



## mikjc6

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging.
> 
> Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now.
> 
> Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Padmakarlane:


Hey congrats....really nice to hear that it took only 2 months...hope everyone get their speedy grants like you...

You mentioned its a Direct Grant meaning CO didn't contact you....so did you front load form 80 or form 1221...OR neither of them?

Best of luck for the future endeavors mate...


----------



## padmakarrao

mikjc6 said:


> Hey congrats....really nice to hear that it took only 2 months...hope everyone get their speedy grants like you...
> 
> You mentioned its a Direct Grant meaning CO didn't contact you....so did you front load form 80 or form 1221...OR neither of them?
> 
> Best of luck for the future endeavors mate...


I do wish all get speedy grants, waiting is really a difficult business.

Yes i did upload my Form 80 and wife's 1221, a group of good friends encouraged me to do the same, saying if you have to do it later after CO asks, why not do it now. Peer Pressure .


----------



## remya2013

chimo1023 said:


> I lodged on 29th August. I called the migration office today. They said that My application has not been allocated yet. Hanged up the phone. Sooo Disappointed！
> 
> And then 2 mins later, my phone got an email. Got Direct grant From Adelaide Team 8. No 80 form. OOOOOOOOOOOOOYEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish you all good luck!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!! enjoy 

Urs 189 or 190 ?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats chimo


----------



## mandy2137

sevnik0202 said:


> I just uploaded documents related to my employment. Out of three years which I claimed points for. For first year I only submitted 4 salary slips and for subsequent two years I furnished 4 salary slips each, taxation documents, reference letter and bank statements as per salary slips.



Dear Sevnik, 

First of all hearty congratulations to you for your grant. I am also from Punjab. From which city you are?

Also I want to attach one question with my wishes, If I do not claim any point for work exp then do I need to submit my whole working careers docs or only considered years by ACS? 

Thanks


----------



## padmakarrao

noobrex said:


> Hey Congrats buddy ..
> 
> Can you tell me did you filed the visa your self or agent and did you upload all the documents the day you filed your visa or you uploaded the documents later ?


Hi, sorry missed your question. I had an agent (though wasted money, could have done everything myself), do not repent the same as they did work for me decently.

You pay for the visa first, when your application is said to be lodged. Then you have a month or two to upload your docs, so i did upload the docs in around 10-12 days, PCC almost a month later. I hope i answered you. Please ask anything else you wish to know

Cheers


----------



## Zabeen

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging.
> 
> Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now.
> 
> Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Padmakarlane:


Congrats...


----------



## harikris4u

*No Grant Yet. Applied on 9th Aug*

Hey guys,

I called up the immi dept and what she told me was something we all knew already.. She told me that the case officer would contact me if any document was required. She would not be able to tell me if the application is allocated or not.. She just asked me to be patient…..

I applied on 8th of August and did not receive anything as yet.. 

My uploaded documents status changed from required to Received in just 2 days… 

I am applying along with my wife. She is just plus one… i didn't use her profile for skill points..


I see lots of people getting grants who allied even after 20th August.. Thats simple awesome…

Guys who applied before 10th August would you please update the status(whoever did not receive Grant)

Guys whoever got grant, how many of you have applied along with spouse, children… 


Awaiting your update guys… Its getting more frustrating by the day…


Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## dd17

Hari.. One of my friend, filed on 26th Aug and is not a member if this forum received his Visa on 14th Oct.

There's just no trend in this.. Uve to be lucky!! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## strangeangel

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, sorry missed your question. I had an agent (though wasted money, could have done everything myself), do not repent the same as they did work for me decently.
> 
> You pay for the visa first, when your application is said to be lodged. Then you have a month or two to upload your docs, so i did upload the docs in around 10-12 days, PCC almost a month later. I hope i answered you. Please ask anything else you wish to know
> 
> Cheers


Congrats


----------



## redgrape

hi All, initially tall the documents i uploaded went to received, but last month, i uploaded some additional documents (PCCs from 2 countries) and the status directly moved from requested to required but never got into received status. Is this normal? i still have one document pending (PCC from USA) this is why i didnt query DIBP...


----------



## JennyAus

chimo1023 said:


> Hi,Everyone, FYI, I saw several 189 visa granted on 24th OCT which applied 29 Aug in other forum. All visas has been granted from Team 2 Adelaide.


Can you pls share the links of these forum?

Thank you


----------



## ashok magadum

harikris4u said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I called up the immi dept and what she told me was something we all knew already.. She told me that the case officer would contact me if any document was required. She would not be able to tell me if the application is allocated or not.. She just asked me to be patient…..
> 
> I applied on 8th of August and did not receive anything as yet..
> 
> My uploaded documents status changed from required to Received in just 2 days…
> 
> I am applying along with my wife. She is just plus one… i didn't use her profile for skill points..
> 
> 
> I see lots of people getting grants who allied even after 20th August.. Thats simple awesome…
> 
> Guys who applied before 10th August would you please update the status(whoever did not receive Grant)
> 
> Guys whoever got grant, how many of you have applied along with spouse, children…
> 
> 
> Awaiting your update guys… Its getting more frustrating by the day…
> 
> 
> Regards
> Harikrishnan Pandi



I've applied on Aug 6th.
Nothing heard yet


----------



## ashok magadum

One of my friend who applied in July has got his grant day before yesterday!! (189)


----------



## mysticsaga

hello.
As radical said i tried to create a immi account and imported my application..but i m not able see my health required tab..can anyone help..whr to find??


----------



## varun71863

Stakeout said:


> Just an update, someone (another forum of couse) who lodged 189 on 2 Sept as a nurse was granted PR today. Looks like Sept applications are being looked into by COs!


can you share the link? was she onshore or offshore applicant?


----------



## philip123

Hi all 
I'm new to the forum. i got an invite to lodge the 189 visa on the 27th Oct. i've filled in the form on imm account. but have'nt submitted yet due to some financial issues. will it be too late if I submit it in mid Dec?
also how do i update my timeline?
thanks.


----------



## bym007

philip123 said:


> Hi all
> I'm new to the forum. i got an invite to lodge the 189 visa on the 27th Oct. i've filled in the form on imm account. but have'nt submitted yet due to some financial issues. will it be too late if I submit it in mid Dec?
> also how do i update my timeline?
> thanks.


Hey, I got invited on same date. The last date for the application lodging is 26/12/14. They give us 60 days to submit the papers.


----------



## vimalnair

mysticsaga said:


> hello.
> As radical said i tried to create a immi account and imported my application..but i m not able see my health required tab..can anyone help..whr to find??


Hi Mysticsaga,
Even my case is the same. I too am not able to see my medical update. In the medical link it shows that the hospital has submited to DIBP in 3 days of doing the medicals but still not updated.
Also buddy please update your timelines with your stages in the status.


----------



## philip123

hi how do i update the timeline?
thanks


----------



## vimalnair

philip123 said:


> hi how do i update the timeline?
> thanks


Hi Philip,
"Click on your profile name on the Top Right --> click on Customize profile -->On left hand side you will get Edit Signature" and you can do the needful


----------



## Gabric

hey guys
as you can see in my signature, i've just invited at October 27.
i made the immiaccount and i'm completing the forms.
i have 3 questions:

1- what is the "*intended state of residence*" thing???? because i submitted for 189 so i am not nominated for any state. then i got confuse when i saw this field! what should i fill that field ??????

2- i don't need the points of employment at all. but for ACS i presented my 7 years of job experience. then they assessed me by 6 years of that. it means i already have 1 year for EOI. should i fill the employment form and say "*NO*" for the nominated question ????? and "*less than 1 year*" in the field ????

3- what should i say as my "*duties description*" in the employment field ???? should it be a short summary of my job description ?????

thank you all in advance


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Gabric said:


> hey guys
> as you can see in my signature, i've just invited at October 27.
> i made the immiaccount and i'm completing the forms.
> i have 3 questions:
> 
> 1- what is the "*intended state of residence*" thing???? because i submitted for 189 so i am not nominated for any state. then i got confuse when i saw this field! what should i fill that field ?????? *Mention any of the states NSW or Victoria or ACT doesnt matter as no restrictions that you have to stay in particular state*
> 
> 2- i don't need the points of employment at all. but for ACS i presented my 7 years of job experience. then they assessed me by 6 years of that. it means i already have 1 year for EOI. should i fill the employment form and say "*NO*" for the nominated question ????? and "*less than 1 year*" in the field ???? *Do mention all your experience, but since you are not claiming any points say NO when you see is this relevant to nominated occupation something like that..*
> 
> 3- what should i say as my "*duties description*" in the employment field ???? should it be a short summary of my job description ????? *Something in brief is fine, its no big deal*
> 
> 
> 
> thank you all in advance


Find answers in bold . goodluck


----------



## philip123

:juggle:


vimalnair said:


> Hi Philip,
> "Click on your profile name on the Top Right --> click on Customize profile -->On left hand side you will get Edit Signature" and you can do the needful


thanks vimal!


----------



## Gabric

GinjaNINJA said:


> Find answers in bold . goodluck


first of all, thank you 
second of all, in question 2 what about "*less than 1 year*" ????
third of all, 2 new questions:
4- when am i supposed to pay the money ???
5- where am i supposed to upload my documents ???

thank you again


----------



## Gabric

vimalnair said:


> Hi Mattcuz,
> You are correct. There are few lucky ones. It all depends on how fast you get a CO assigned and also whether he is satisfied with all the required documents submitted by you. Also i feel they look into the ANZCO code under which you have applied, whether that profession is in demand.
> Lets keep our fingers crossed and pray that all October gang get their visa before the start of christmas holidays else jan will be tight period as there will be lots of people around the world applying for visa for travelling to Aus by Feb for the World Cup...


i have hope all your wishes goes well ... thank you ... but unfortunately the "*Security Check*" processes for high risk countries like my country -the Iran takes a very long time 
i hope i'll see you guys there in 2 years later :fingerscrossed:


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Gabric said:


> first of all, thank you
> second of all, in question 2 what about "*less than 1 year*" ????
> third of all, 2 new questions:
> 4- when am i supposed to pay the money ???
> 5- where am i supposed to upload my documents ???
> 
> thank you again


Did not get the "less than one year" part. 
Assuming that you aint claiming any points for work experience even though ACS must have assessed some of your experience as relevant just make it as NO so that you dont have to bother uploading any employment related docs.(I am not claiming any points for work exp aswell 4 out 5 yrs tagged as non relevant by ACS and 1 yr as relevant but in evisa app file I said all 5 yrs as NO coz no point saying as YES since aint claiming any work points hence no need to upload any work related docs)

4. once you ve done with evisa app form you pay the fee.

5. after payment you upload only points claimed documents.


----------



## philip123

Hi
About payment, I'm the primary applicant with 2 dependants. can I apply and pay for myself first and then after i get my grant, apply for my dependants? I'm in some financial constraints and as the visa fee is very high, i'm thinking to do this. pls advise.
thanks in advance.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

philip123 said:


> Hi
> About payment, I'm the primary applicant with 2 dependants. can I apply and pay for myself first and then after i get my grant, apply for my dependants? I'm in some financial constraints and as the visa fee is very high, i'm thinking to do this. pls advise.
> thanks in advance.


Nope doesn't work like that you ll have to do it in one go. primary + 2 dependents.


----------



## Gabric

GinjaNINJA said:


> Did not get the "less than one year" part.
> Assuming that you aint claiming any points for work experience even though ACS must have assessed some of your experience as relevant just make it as NO so that you dont have to bother uploading any employment related docs.(I am not claiming any points for work exp aswell 4 out 5 yrs tagged as non relevant by ACS and 1 yr as relevant but in evisa app file I said all 5 yrs as NO coz no point saying as YES since aint claiming any work points hence no need to upload any work related docs)
> 
> 4. once you ve done with evisa app form you pay the fee.
> 
> 5. after payment you upload only points claimed documents.



thank you ....
but because it is very big deal and i'm kind of nervous about that, can you explain more ?
why they make a option "less than 3 year" when it doesn't get any point ?????
and also i think the question should be very clear, doesn't it?
"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level* immediately before lodging this application*?"
i'm glad that you explain more and make me sure about that ... you know because the fee is very huge deal for me :confused2:


----------



## philip123

GinjaNINJA said:


> Nope doesn't work like that you ll have to do it in one go. primary + 2 dependents.


 Hi GinjaNINJA for the quick reply.
i was thinking whether I should mention my dependants as 'non accompanying dependants' in the visa application and then later, after a getting a grant for myself, apply for them. 
thanks.


----------



## Bhawpanc

Seems like the wait is just killing..joining in the thread


_______________
189 Accountant
EOI Invitation - 29 Aug 14
Lodged - 2 Sep 14
All docs frontloaded
CO - ?
Grant - ?


----------



## Stakeout

varun71863 said:


> can you share the link? was she onshore or offshore applicant?


I won't post links to other forums here. It's against forum rules. I have PMed you instead. And no mentioned if s/he was onshore or offshore.


----------



## A.I.

*Health Assessment Requirement*

Hi

I am new to forum, I was also lodging my application for 189 yesterday but I came across an issue. I did all my medicals (501,502,707) in September 2014 when my 485 was being processed but now the department is asking me to do these again. 
what should I do, wait for the case officer or just go ahead and book them again?

Thanks in advance


----------



## taniska

Anyone who applied on or after 29-Aug got CO allocated or direct grant?


----------



## Kosh

I applied on 22nd of September and am a onshore applicant. Just waiting for Co to be allocated or a grant. I am hoping that September applicants get allocated or grant very soon. Good luck all.
Cheers.


----------



## ss_major

Guys, I would like to update my case.
Moment ago, I just received CO's letter, asking for spouse's English evidence. Of course, paying money I choose. 
Milestone for me....


----------



## sevnik0202

mandy2137 said:


> Dear Sevnik,
> 
> First of all hearty congratulations to you for your grant. I am also from Punjab. From which city you are?
> 
> Also I want to attach one question with my wishes, If I do not claim any point for work exp then do I need to submit my whole working careers docs or only considered years by ACS?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks. I am from Pathankot mate. If you are not claiming points for experience you need not submit any employment documents. However my prsonal view is to upload proofs atleast for ACS assessed experience.


----------



## sevnik0202

goingtoau said:


> Congrats buddy, was it an offshore or onshore one ?


Offshore= visa applied outside Australia
Onshore= visa applied within Australia.


----------



## sevnik0202

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my grant today, exactly after 2 months of lodging.
> 
> Very happy that my dreams for my kids may be fulfilled now.
> 
> Being on forum helped me a lot to know that i am not alone who dreams to go out, knowing so many of you comforted me to work on my decision. Thanks a lot to all.
> 
> Best wishes to all who are waiting for the grant, your wish will be fulfilled soon.
> 
> Cheers,
> Padmakarlane:


Congrats Padmakar.


----------



## ss_major

Guys, I would like to update my case.
Moments ago, I received CO's letter, asking for spouse's English evidence. Of course, paying money I choose. 
Milestone for me....


----------



## jannayaksingh

Hi friends ,
Could you please advice if it is a good idea to have an ACS re-assessment done under the category 261313 (Software Engineer) if already I have +ve assessment done as Software tester with 4+ years of relevant experience.


----------



## mandy2137

sevnik0202 said:


> Thanks. I am from Pathankot mate. If you are not claiming points for experience you need not submit any employment documents. However my prsonal view is to upload proofs atleast for ACS assessed experience.


Thanks Dear, 

I am from Sangrur, near Bathinda. 

Regards


----------



## Aussie187

Are there anyone who applied before August 16 and waiting for grant / co allocation ? Thanks.


----------



## Aussie187

ss_major said:


> Guys, I would like to update my case.
> Moment ago, I just received CO's letter, asking for spouse's English evidence. Of course, paying money I choose.
> Milestone for me....


Congrats. Was yours 189 or 190 subclass ?


----------



## Aussie187

Just wondering if any one who applied for 189 in September have got grants ? Thanks


----------



## remya2013

Woww.. that's great.
And the beginning of Sep 

Wishing all of a us a speedy grant.


----------



## Stakeout

Aussie187 said:


> Just wondering if any one who applied for 189 in September have got grants ? Thanks


Yes, forumer from a chinese forum. Applied PR 2 Sept, granted 189 on 27 Oct. Occupation is a nurse.


----------



## Aussie187

Stakeout said:


> Yes, forumer from a chinese forum. Applied PR 2 Sept, granted 189 on 27 Oct. Occupation is a nurse.


Thanks mate. Wish us speedy grants in the coming weeks


----------



## remya2013

ss_major said:


> Guys, I would like to update my case.
> Moment ago, I just received CO's letter, asking for spouse's English evidence. Of course, paying money I choose.
> Milestone for me....


Congrats major
Had u uploaded the same earlier or u were waiting for co to ask to upload the same.


----------



## Vasu G

Aussie187 said:


> Are there anyone who applied before August 16 and waiting for grant / co allocation ? Thanks.


I am ...  

Came to know about about Team allocation few weeks ago by calling them. 

Called again today ... No updates .. 😔


----------



## sevnik0202

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks Dear,
> 
> I am from Sangrur, near Bathinda.
> 
> Regards


Thats grt mandy2137. Have you lodged your visa.


----------



## dear2ujan

padmakarrao said:


> I do wish all get speedy grants, waiting is really a difficult business.
> 
> Yes i did upload my Form 80 and wife's 1221, a group of good friends encouraged me to do the same, saying if you have to do it later after CO asks, why not do it now. Peer Pressure .


Congrats buddy......Wish you best of luck.....Any tip for such a speedy grant dude....What should we do to get visa in 2 months?


----------



## padmakarrao

dear2ujan said:


> Congrats buddy......Wish you best of luck.....Any tip for such a speedy grant dude....What should we do to get visa in 2 months?


Thanks Dear. I did not do anything specific for getting a quick grant. I think two things that worked for me was; i am a 190 applicant (this visa has a better rate of grant issue) and i uploaded all the docs possible including form 80 for me and 1221 for my wife.

Best wishes for you.


----------



## Aussie187

Vasu G said:


> I am ...
> 
> Came to know about about Team allocation few weeks ago by calling them.
> 
> Called again today ... No updates .. 😔


What number do you call them on ?


----------



## Crazzy Aussie

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Aussie Aussie Aussie...Oyy Oyy Oyy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Finally, a long long wait has come to a sweet end.

Pleased to inform you all that I got a Direct Grant today (28th October).

Wish you all get the grants soon and I know that wait kills but it pays. :rockon:
Please be patient just for few days..though its tough.

Its been a lovely journey so fat in this forum. It helped me a lot though I have not posted many messages but still I am an active user.

AUSTRALIA....here I come. lane: C u all guys there. God Bless.


IELTS : 19th September 2013 (7 band)
ACS applied (261313) : 1st July 2014
ACS result : 24th July 2014
EOI applied : 24th July 2014
EOI Invitation : 11th August 2014
Visa Applied (189) : 15th August 2014
Medicals : 20th August 2014
PCC : 26th August 2014 (India), 25th September 2014 (Australia)
CO Allocation : None
Visa Granted : 28th October 2014 (Direct Grant)

Total Applicants : 3 (me,wife,kid)
Total Companies worked : 1
Form 80 : Not Submitted


----------



## Crazzy Aussie

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Aussie Aussie Aussie...Oyy Oyy Oyy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Finally, a long long wait has come to a sweet end.

Pleased to inform you all that I got a Direct Grant today (28th October).

Wish you all get the grants soon and I know that wait kills but it pays. :rockon:
Please be patient just for few days..though its tough.

Its been a lovely journey so fat in this forum. It helped me a lot though I have not posted many messages but still I am an active user.

AUSTRALIA....here I come. lane: C u all guys there. God Bless.


IELTS : 19th September 2013 (7 band)
ACS applied (261313) : 1st July 2014
ACS result : 24th July 2014
EOI applied : 24th July 2014
EOI Invitation : 11th August 2014
Visa Applied (189) : 15th August 2014
Medicals : 20th August 2014
PCC : 26th August 2014 (India), 25th September 2014 (Australia)
CO Allocation : None
Visa Granted : 28th October 2014 (Direct Grant)

Total Applicants : 3 (me,wife,kid)
Total Companies worked : 1
Form 80 : Not Submitted


----------



## cancerianlrules

Recent drought of grants can be attributed to the amount of time spent by the CO teams answering the huge number of calls received by DIBP. 

If anyone has ever emailed the CO team Brisbane/Adelaide, the second statement of the AUTO REPLY clear says:


Please note – every application status update reduces the time available to finalise visa applications.

People who have called recently have also received similar response! 

As they say _'What you sow is what you reap!'_


----------



## cancerianlrules

Recent drought of grants can be attributed to the amount of time spent by the CO teams answering the huge number of calls received by DIBP. 

If anyone has ever emailed the CO team Brisbane/Adelaide, the second statement of the AUTO REPLY clear says:


Please note – every application status update reduces the time available to finalise visa applications.

People who have called recently have also received similar response! 

As they say _'What you sow is what you reap!'_


----------



## ask2

I think the forums are giving me more worries day by day...  
am really happy for all those who got their grants...   am worried as I applied on the 9th August and no updates or contacts or anything yet...  really worried now... thinking of being away from forums for sometime !


----------



## ask2

Crazzy Aussie said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Aussie Aussie Aussie...Oyy Oyy Oyy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Finally, a long long wait has come to a sweet end.
> 
> Pleased to inform you all that I got a Direct Grant today (28th October).
> 
> Wish you all get the grants soon and I know that wait kills but it pays. :rockon:
> Please be patient just for few days..though its tough.
> 
> Its been a lovely journey so fat in this forum. It helped me a lot though I have not posted many messages but still I am an active user.
> 
> AUSTRALIA....here I come. lane: C u all guys there. God Bless.
> 
> 
> IELTS : 19th September 2013 (7 band)
> ACS applied (261313) : 1st July 2014
> ACS result : 24th July 2014
> EOI applied : 24th July 2014
> EOI Invitation : 11th August 2014
> Visa Applied (189) : 15th August 2014
> Medicals : 20th August 2014
> PCC : 26th August 2014 (India), 25th September 2014 (Australia)
> CO Allocation : None
> Visa Granted : 28th October 2014 (Direct Grant)
> 
> Total Applicants : 3 (me,wife,kid)
> Total Companies worked : 1
> Form 80 : Not Submitted




Hearty Congratulations Crazy Aussie !!!!!


----------



## IndigoKKing

Crazzy Aussie said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Aussie Aussie Aussie...Oyy Oyy Oyy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Finally, a long long wait has come to a sweet end.
> 
> Pleased to inform you all that I got a Direct Grant today (28th October).
> 
> Wish you all get the grants soon and I know that wait kills but it pays. :rockon:
> Please be patient just for few days..though its tough.
> 
> Its been a lovely journey so fat in this forum. It helped me a lot though I have not posted many messages but still I am an active user.
> 
> AUSTRALIA....here I come. lane: C u all guys there. God Bless.
> 
> 
> IELTS : 19th September 2013 (7 band)
> ACS applied (261313) : 1st July 2014
> ACS result : 24th July 2014
> EOI applied : 24th July 2014
> EOI Invitation : 11th August 2014
> Visa Applied (189) : 15th August 2014
> Medicals : 20th August 2014
> PCC : 26th August 2014 (India), 25th September 2014 (Australia)
> CO Allocation : None
> Visa Granted : 28th October 2014 (Direct Grant)
> 
> Total Applicants : 3 (me,wife,kid)
> Total Companies worked : 1
> Form 80 : Not Submitted


Congrats!! Go crazy....


----------



## Aussie187

Crazzy Aussie said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Aussie Aussie Aussie...Oyy Oyy Oyy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Finally, a long long wait has come to a sweet end.
> 
> Pleased to inform you all that I got a Direct Grant today (28th October).
> 
> Wish you all get the grants soon and I know that wait kills but it pays. :rockon:
> Please be patient just for few days..though its tough.
> 
> Its been a lovely journey so fat in this forum. It helped me a lot though I have not posted many messages but still I am an active user.
> 
> AUSTRALIA....here I come. lane: C u all guys there. God Bless.
> 
> 
> IELTS : 19th September 2013 (7 band)
> ACS applied (261313) : 1st July 2014
> ACS result : 24th July 2014
> EOI applied : 24th July 2014
> EOI Invitation : 11th August 2014
> Visa Applied (189) : 15th August 2014
> Medicals : 20th August 2014
> PCC : 26th August 2014 (India), 25th September 2014 (Australia)
> CO Allocation : None
> Visa Granted : 28th October 2014 (Direct Grant)
> 
> Total Applicants : 3 (me,wife,kid)
> Total Companies worked : 1
> Form 80 : Not Submitted


Congratulations  Party time


----------



## IndigoKKing

ask2 said:


> I think the forums are giving me more worries day by day...
> am really happy for all those who got their grants...   am worried as I applied on the 9th August and no updates or contacts or anything yet...  really worried now... thinking of being away from forums for sometime !


Do it buddy. I'm sure logically speaking, you are about to get your grant in a matter of a week, if not less. But, human mind doesn't always logicize. It agonizes also!

So, stay away for a few days. Take a break until you get an update. I know I will do the same when my time comes.


----------



## IndigoKKing

cancerianlrules said:


> Recent drought of grants can be attributed to the amount of time spent by the CO teams answering the huge number of calls received by DIBP.
> 
> If anyone has ever emailed the CO team Brisbane/Adelaide, the second statement of the AUTO REPLY clear says:
> 
> 
> Please note – every application status update reduces the time available to finalise visa applications.
> 
> People who have called recently have also received similar response!
> 
> As they say _'What you sow is what you reap!'_


In this case, what you sow is what someone else will reap! It's always the guy behind in queue who suffers.


----------



## sheik1023

I had applied for ACS membership last year and now it is up for renewal. I want to know if there is any advantage in terms of 189 visa processing as my application is still under processing else I would not renew it. Seniors please share your comment.


----------



## goingtoau

sheik1023 said:


> I had applied for ACS membership last year and now it is up for renewal. I want to know if there is any advantage in terms of 189 visa processing as my application is still under processing else I would not renew it. Seniors please share your comment.


You can also try to contact all your employers to see if the CO has contacted em or not? This can be another way.


----------



## Vasu G

aussie187 said:


> what number do you call them on ?




+61731367000


----------



## taz_mt

cancerianlrules said:


> Recent drought of grants can be attributed to the amount of time spent by the CO teams answering the huge number of calls received by DIBP.
> 
> If anyone has ever emailed the CO team Brisbane/Adelaide, the second statement of the AUTO REPLY clear says:
> 
> 
> Please note – every application status update reduces the time available to finalise visa applications.
> 
> People who have called recently have also received similar response!
> 
> As they say _'What you sow is what you reap!'_


cannot agree more.


----------



## taz_mt

Crazzy Aussie said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Aussie Aussie Aussie...Oyy Oyy Oyy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Finally, a long long wait has come to a sweet end.
> 
> Pleased to inform you all that I got a Direct Grant today (28th October).
> 
> Wish you all get the grants soon and I know that wait kills but it pays. :rockon:
> Please be patient just for few days..though its tough.
> 
> Its been a lovely journey so fat in this forum. It helped me a lot though I have not posted many messages but still I am an active user.
> 
> AUSTRALIA....here I come. lane: C u all guys there. God Bless.
> 
> 
> IELTS : 19th September 2013 (7 band)
> ACS applied (261313) : 1st July 2014
> ACS result : 24th July 2014
> EOI applied : 24th July 2014
> EOI Invitation : 11th August 2014
> Visa Applied (189) : 15th August 2014
> Medicals : 20th August 2014
> PCC : 26th August 2014 (India), 25th September 2014 (Australia)
> CO Allocation : None
> Visa Granted : 28th October 2014 (Direct Grant)
> 
> Total Applicants : 3 (me,wife,kid)
> Total Companies worked : 1
> Form 80 : Not Submitted


congratulations, all the best.


----------



## Vasu G

cancerianlrules said:


> Recent drought of grants can be attributed to the amount of time spent by the CO teams answering the huge number of calls received by DIBP.
> 
> If anyone has ever emailed the CO team Brisbane/Adelaide, the second statement of the AUTO REPLY clear says:
> 
> 
> Please note – every application status update reduces the time available to finalise visa applications.
> 
> People who have called recently have also received similar response!
> 
> As they say _'What you sow is what you reap!'_



Decided not to call them until 13th of Nov (will complete 3 months). 

Apologize for calling them..


----------



## ss_major

remya2013 said:


> Congrats major
> Had u uploaded the same earlier or u were waiting for co to ask to upload the same.


Because i didnt claim the points for spouse. So, I am waiting for CO to ask my wife's evidence of English, and provide the web address for paying second instalment, as schedule.


----------



## mattcuz

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Mattcuz,
> 
> Where does it show that the health requirement is met? Is it on the immi website?
> 
> Thanks,
> MS


Hi 

Yes when I login it now says that all is in order for my health after I went for the examinations


----------



## Zabeen

Crazzy Aussie said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Aussie Aussie Aussie...Oyy Oyy Oyy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Finally, a long long wait has come to a sweet end.
> 
> Pleased to inform you all that I got a Direct Grant today (28th October).
> 
> Wish you all get the grants soon and I know that wait kills but it pays. :rockon:
> Please be patient just for few days..though its tough.
> 
> Its been a lovely journey so fat in this forum. It helped me a lot though I have not posted many messages but still I am an active user.
> 
> AUSTRALIA....here I come. lane: C u all guys there. God Bless.
> 
> 
> IELTS : 19th September 2013 (7 band)
> ACS applied (261313) : 1st July 2014
> ACS result : 24th July 2014
> EOI applied : 24th July 2014
> EOI Invitation : 11th August 2014
> Visa Applied (189) : 15th August 2014
> Medicals : 20th August 2014
> PCC : 26th August 2014 (India), 25th September 2014 (Australia)
> CO Allocation : None
> Visa Granted : 28th October 2014 (Direct Grant)
> 
> Total Applicants : 3 (me,wife,kid)
> Total Companies worked : 1
> Form 80 : Not Submitted


Congrats! You were in Australia before? asking as you uploaded PCC of Australia


----------



## ask2

IndigoKKing said:


> Do it buddy. I'm sure logically speaking, you are about to get your grant in a matter of a week, if not less. But, human mind doesn't always logicize. It agonizes also!
> 
> So, stay away for a few days. Take a break until you get an update. I know I will do the same when my time comes.


Thanks yaar.. . But BEING HUMAN, the first thing I do each n everyday is to check the forum on who all got their grants today ....  

Please people stop calling DIBP for sometime now... lets just receive the direct grants ASAP..... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## noobrex

Kosh said:


> I applied on 22nd of September and am a onshore applicant. Just waiting for Co to be allocated or a grant. I am hoping that September applicants get allocated or grant very soon. Good luck all.
> Cheers.


I have applied on 25th Sep, have you uploaded all the documents including form 80 ?


----------



## Kenneth777

Hiiiii guys, I elodged 189 on 11 August, registered nurse, 65 ponits.
However, I havent got any response..my friend who applied for it on 29th August got granted yestrday (189, social work, 60 points, direct grant)
I called the department yesterday and the nice lady said I havent been allocated to any team and any CO, my application even hasnt been gone through the initial assessment process, which means nobody has had a glance at my case yet....

So..I guess...I continue watching Walking Dead.


----------



## ask2

Vasu G said:


> +61731367000


Please do not call... calling probably only delays somebody's grant !!!


----------



## Raviinc

What does direct grant visa mean?


----------



## Crazzy Aussie

Yes Zabeen...completed Masters in Melbourne 7 years ago and back to India due to personal reasons.



Zabeen said:


> Crazzy Aussie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie Aussie Aussie...Oyy Oyy Oyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a long long wait has come to a sweet end.
> 
> Pleased to inform you all that I got a Direct Grant today (28th October).
> 
> Wish you all get the grants soon and I know that wait kills but it pays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be patient just for few days..though its tough.
> 
> Its been a lovely journey so fat in this forum. It helped me a lot though I have not posted many messages but still I am an active user.
> 
> AUSTRALIA....here I come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C u all guys there. God Bless.
> 
> 
> IELTS : 19th September 2013 (7 band)
> ACS applied (261313) : 1st July 2014
> ACS result : 24th July 2014
> EOI applied : 24th July 2014
> EOI Invitation : 11th August 2014
> Visa Applied (189) : 15th August 2014
> Medicals : 20th August 2014
> PCC : 26th August 2014 (India), 25th September 2014 (Australia)
> CO Allocation : None
> Visa Granted : 28th October 2014 (Direct Grant)
> 
> Total Applicants : 3 (me,wife,kid)
> Total Companies worked : 1
> Form 80 : Not Submitted
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! You were in Australia before? asking as you uploaded PCC of Australia
Click to expand...


----------



## Kenneth777

If you wanna know about general information like CO allocation, call 131881, the staff who answer you aren't in those teams, just call, give your passport details and reference number and know the answer.


----------



## Aussie187

Raviinc said:


> What does direct grant visa mean?


Direct grant is when you have front loaded all the documents and there is no more information required from you. In that case there is no need for the case officer to contact you, so you get direct grant. You wont be notified about any allocation of the case officer.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Kenneth777 said:


> Hiiiii guys, I elodged 189 on 11 August, registered nurse, 65 ponits.
> However, I havent got any response..my friend who applied for it on 29th August got granted yestrday (189, social work, 60 points, direct grant)
> I called the department yesterday and the nice lady said I havent been allocated to any team and any CO, my application even hasnt been gone through the initial assessment process, which means nobody has had a glance at my case yet....
> 
> So..I guess...I continue watching Walking Dead.


You really shouldn't be calling!


----------



## sumaya

Congratulations! 



Crazzy Aussie said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Aussie Aussie Aussie...Oyy Oyy Oyy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Finally, a long long wait has come to a sweet end.
> 
> Pleased to inform you all that I got a Direct Grant today (28th October).
> 
> Wish you all get the grants soon and I know that wait kills but it pays. :rockon:
> Please be patient just for few days..though its tough.
> 
> Its been a lovely journey so fat in this forum. It helped me a lot though I have not posted many messages but still I am an active user.
> 
> AUSTRALIA....here I come. lane: C u all guys there. God Bless.
> 
> 
> IELTS : 19th September 2013 (7 band)
> ACS applied (261313) : 1st July 2014
> ACS result : 24th July 2014
> EOI applied : 24th July 2014
> EOI Invitation : 11th August 2014
> Visa Applied (189) : 15th August 2014
> Medicals : 20th August 2014
> PCC : 26th August 2014 (India), 25th September 2014 (Australia)
> CO Allocation : None
> Visa Granted : 28th October 2014 (Direct Grant)
> 
> Total Applicants : 3 (me,wife,kid)
> Total Companies worked : 1
> Form 80 : Not Submitted


----------



## ashok magadum

I've been assigned a case officer today.
He asked for few documents which I already provided.
Checking with my agent now!!

Anyways, glad to see things are moving forward


----------



## Aussie187

ashok magadum said:


> I've been assigned a case officer today.
> He asked for few documents which I already provided.
> Checking with my agent now!!
> 
> Anyways, glad to see things are moving forward


When did you lodge the visa ?


----------



## ashok magadum

Aussie187 said:


> When did you lodge the visa ?


Aug 6th.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Crazzy Aussie said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Aussie Aussie Aussie...Oyy Oyy Oyy :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Finally, a long long wait has come to a sweet end.
> 
> Pleased to inform you all that I got a Direct Grant today (28th October).
> 
> Wish you all get the grants soon and I know that wait kills but it pays. :rockon:
> Please be patient just for few days..though its tough.
> 
> Its been a lovely journey so fat in this forum. It helped me a lot though I have not posted many messages but still I am an active user.
> 
> AUSTRALIA....here I come. lane: C u all guys there. God Bless.
> 
> 
> IELTS : 19th September 2013 (7 band)
> ACS applied (261313) : 1st July 2014
> ACS result : 24th July 2014
> EOI applied : 24th July 2014
> EOI Invitation : 11th August 2014
> Visa Applied (189) : 15th August 2014
> Medicals : 20th August 2014
> PCC : 26th August 2014 (India), 25th September 2014 (Australia)
> CO Allocation : None
> Visa Granted : 28th October 2014 (Direct Grant)
> 
> Total Applicants : 3 (me,wife,kid)
> Total Companies worked : 1
> Form 80 : Not Submitted


Congrats !!!


----------



## ask2

ashok magadum said:


> Aug 6th.


Which team ? Would be great if you could update your signature !  All the best for the grant !


----------



## prodigy+

ashok magadum said:


> I've been assigned a case officer today.
> He asked for few documents which I already provided.
> Checking with my agent now!!
> 
> Anyways, glad to see things are moving forward


Can you please share some key wordsin the email which are not confidential and which are generic so that people can search in their enormously large spam and junk folders. 

Something like 

DIBP 

application reference 

Sydney 

Pin code 

Etc


----------



## ap2

Guys i got the grant today :relaxed::relaxed::relaxed:
Good luck to those waiting.. Hope you all get a grant soon


----------



## IndigoKKing

ap2 said:


> Guys i got the grant today :relaxed::relaxed::relaxed:
> Good luck to those waiting.. Hope you all get a grant soon


Awesome... Congrats!! Can you give your timeline too?


----------



## rowdy31

Hi Friends,

I have got hte invite and goign to apply for visa.

There is a page where we are required to input our Details like COUNTRY LIVED IN.

I have stayed in UK for 2 weeks as a tourist and for 1 week in SINGAPORE and MALAYSIA .
Shall i mention those in Apply Visa ??


----------



## rowdy31

Hi Friends,

I have got the invite and going to apply for visa.

There is a page where we are required to input our Details like COUNTRY LIVED IN.

I have stayed in UK for 2 weeks as a tourist and for 1 week in SINGAPORE and MALAYSIA .
Shall i mention those in Apply Visa


----------



## ask2

rowdy31 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got hte invite and goign to apply for visa.
> 
> There is a page where we are required to input our Details like COUNTRY LIVED IN.
> 
> I have stayed in UK for 2 weeks as a tourist and for 1 week in SINGAPORE and MALAYSIA .
> Shall i mention those in Apply Visa ??


NO ... Mention only if you have lived in a country for more than 1 year...


----------



## ask2

ap2 said:


> Guys i got the grant today :relaxed::relaxed::relaxed:
> Good luck to those waiting.. Hope you all get a grant soon


Congrats !!! Cool... Whats your timeline ???


----------



## gouravsood

Hi All,

I have a query regarding documents to be uploaded in the VISA lodgement application for 189 Visa. 

I have already lodged the VISA application on 24th Sep and need to confirm if I need to upload the Bank Statement for my whole job's tenure? My agent says no need of any bank statement but I am bit unsure.

Anybody else uploaded bank statement in the Visa lodgement application?

Thanks,
Gourav.


----------



## gouravsood

Hi All,

I have a query regarding documents to be uploaded in the VISA lodgement application for 189 Visa. 

I have already lodged the VISA application on 24th Sep and need to confirm if I need to upload the Bank Statement for my whole job's tenure? My agent says no need of any bank statement but I am bit unsure.

Anybody else uploaded bank statement in the Visa lodgement application?

Thanks,
Gourav.


----------



## XINGSINGH

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi friends ,
> Could you please advice if it is a good idea to have an ACS re-assessment done under the category 261313 (Software Engineer) if already I have +ve assessment done as Software tester with 4+ years of relevant experience.



Go for it buddy if your roles match.

I have seen people accross forum who got through.

By the way u r doing thru agent or self.


----------



## goingtoau

gouravsood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding documents to be uploaded in the VISA lodgement application for 189 Visa.
> 
> I have already lodged the VISA application on 24th Sep and need to confirm if I need to upload the Bank Statement for my whole job's tenure? My agent says no need of any bank statement but I am bit unsure.
> 
> Anybody else uploaded bank statement in the Visa lodgement application?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gourav.


It is always better to provide relevant proofs more and more. Bank statement is a strong evidence. I would say, if you have then upload it. If you have photocopy then upload the certified copy of it.


----------



## sumaya

Though I have not claimed any points for my employment, I have provided all the bank statements and payslips. Documents and proofs from two different authorities are always better. I would say go for it. 




gouravsood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding documents to be uploaded in the VISA lodgement application for 189 Visa.
> 
> I have already lodged the VISA application on 24th Sep and need to confirm if I need to upload the Bank Statement for my whole job's tenure? My agent says no need of any bank statement but I am bit unsure.
> 
> Anybody else uploaded bank statement in the Visa lodgement application?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gourav.


----------



## australia2931

Hi I have applied For189 visa on 11th Aug 2014. I have not heard anything till now. After going through this discussion I think it all depends upon department decision when to allocate a case officer


----------



## australia2931

gouravsood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding documents to be uploaded in the VISA lodgement application for 189 Visa.
> 
> I have already lodged the VISA application on 24th Sep and need to confirm if I need to upload the Bank Statement for my whole job's tenure? My agent says no need of any bank statement but I am bit unsure.
> 
> Anybody else uploaded bank statement in the Visa lodgement application?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gourav.


You can attach bank statement for 6 - 12 months


----------



## IndigoKKing

gouravsood said:


> My agent says no need of any bank statement but I am bit unsure.


Your agent is right. There is no *need* to upload the bank statements, if you have given the reference letters, payslips and tax documents. However, a CO has the discretion to call for bank statements to cross check your claims.

You may want to upload the bank statements to preempt that scenario or wait till you are asked.


----------



## Rah1x

Hi,

Could someone please tell me how long does it takes a CO to reply back to an email? My CO asked me for a few documents, I asked for some clarification on one of them, but they havent replied back for 1 week already..

Thanks.


----------



## sevnik0202

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please tell me how long does it takes a CO to reply back to an email? My CO asked me for a few documents, I asked for some clarification on one of them, but they havent replied back for 1 week already..
> 
> Thanks.


There is no set timeframe for that.


----------



## run-bb

harikris4u said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I called up the immi dept and what she told me was something we all knew already.. She told me that the case officer would contact me if any document was required. She would not be able to tell me if the application is allocated or not.. She just asked me to be patient…..



Hi Harikrishnap,

I got my visa application with my partner lodged on 11th of Aug and did not hear anything from CO yet. I have contacted department before they said mine was allocated to TEAM 23. I have noticed that some people who got direct grants after my lodgement date are granted by other teams not team 23. I am guessing that maybe your application is allocated to team 23 as well, who is handling cases much slower comparing to others. Anyway, that is all my guess. Be patient and you will be fine.


----------



## run-bb

Vasu G said:


> +61731367000


Hi Vasu,

What is the difference between this number and 131800? Thanks.


----------



## ashok magadum

ask2 said:


> Which team ? Would be great if you could update your signature !  All the best for the grant !



I'm novice in this forum, not sure where n how to update signature.

However, here is the answer for your query:

adelaide Team 7 contacted me.

I'm not sure why he asked those documents again, which my agent has already uploaded. I was expecting direct grant as agent did the documents upload for me 

When I asked him , he said, documents might have been corrupted, not visible or something n will upload them again it seems... funny though


----------



## ashok magadum

IndigoKKing said:


> Your agent is right. There is no *need* to upload the bank statements, if you have given the reference letters, payslips and tax documents. However, a CO has the discretion to call for bank statements to cross check your claims.
> 
> You may want to upload the bank statements to preempt that scenario or wait till you are asked.


CO asked me for the bank statement!! Even after providing reference letters..


----------



## Vasu G

gouravsood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding documents to be uploaded in the VISA lodgement application for 189 Visa.
> 
> I have already lodged the VISA application on 24th Sep and need to confirm if I need to upload the Bank Statement for my whole job's tenure? My agent says no need of any bank statement but I am bit unsure.
> 
> Anybody else uploaded bank statement in the Visa lodgement application?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gourav.



It is not mandatory to upload bank statements. But, it would make your application much stronger. 

I claimed 3 years (5 points) of experience, uploaded 2 years bank statements.


----------



## ashok magadum

prodigy+ said:


> Can you please share some key wordsin the email which are not confidential and which are generic so that people can search in their enormously large spam and junk folders.
> 
> Something like
> 
> DIBP
> 
> application reference
> 
> Sydney
> 
> Pin code
> 
> Etc


Sure, but think it will directly fall in your inbox, so dont worry about spams 

Signature of case officer:

Case Officer

Team 07

GSM Adelaide

Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Requestd docs:

<company name> 11/09 04/10 - 12/10: bank statement.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi

What are average acs times these days


----------



## cancerianlrules

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi
> 
> What are average acs times these days


Wrong thread!


----------



## Vasu G

run-bb said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> What is the difference between this number and 131800? Thanks.



+61731367000 - gives direct contact and connects in secs ( Should contact this number only if they requested for any additional documents)

+61131881 - Normal support center number - takes ages to connet..


----------



## BossLadyMo

Please, can anyone give possible reasons why my newborn's HAP ID isn't logging in? She was added today, and a processing officer generated a HAP ID for her and emailed me...but I can't seem to assess ehealth with it, and neither can the hospital where we are to do our meds.


----------



## run-bb

Vasu G said:


> +61731367000 - gives direct contact and connects in secs ( Should contact this number only if they requested for any additional documents)
> 
> +61131881 - Normal support center number - takes ages to connet..


I saw your previous reply that your application were allocated to TEAM 23, so was mine. I did not hear anything from CO or direct grant either...It seems like TEAM 23 is a little slow, as some of my friends lodged in Aug. have got the grants already but from other teams...Hope we can be granted soon!!! fingers crossed!


----------



## TheExpatriate

BossLadyMo said:


> Please, can anyone give possible reasons why my newborn's HAP ID isn't logging in? She was added today, and a processing officer generated a HAP ID for her and emailed me...but I can't seem to assess ehealth with it, and neither can the hospital where we are to do our meds.


double check all her details in the HAP letter (name spelling, DOB, Passport # ...etc.)


----------



## BossLadyMo

All I was given was a number. Even when I try to click on organise your health, under her name in immi account, it dsys it can't be done at this time. I'm confused.


----------



## TheExpatriate

BossLadyMo said:


> All I was given was a number. Even when I try to click on organise your health, under her name in immi account, it dsys it can't be done at this time. I'm confused.


did you try accessing eMedical?


----------



## fly2shashi

BossLadyMo said:


> Please, can anyone give possible reasons why my newborn's HAP ID isn't logging in? She was added today, and a processing officer generated a HAP ID for her and emailed me...but I can't seem to assess ehealth with it, and neither can the hospital where we are to do our meds.


Not sure of the possible reason but, I have seen similar issue with one of the expat in some other forum. The only final option for them was to get back to CO/Processing Officer to find the issue and to have it sorted.

SS


----------



## BossLadyMo

@Theexpat, not going through an emedical either.
@Fly2Shashi, guess I will have to give them a call.


----------



## TheExpatriate

BossLadyMo said:


> @Theexpat, not going through an emedical either.
> @Fly2Shashi, guess I will have to give them a call.


a call to DIBP is in order then


----------



## IndigoKKing

ashok magadum said:


> CO asked me for the bank statement!! Even after providing reference letters..


Yes. Like I said, a CO may use his discretion and ask.


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Hi Guys,

I applied on 6th Aug, still waiting...


----------



## Vasu G

run-bb said:


> I saw your previous reply that your application were allocated to TEAM 23, so was mine. I did not hear anything from CO or direct grant either...It seems like TEAM 23 is a little slow, as some of my friends lodged in Aug. have got the grants already but from other teams...Hope we can be granted soon!!! fingers crossed!



Yes, from my observation, Team 23 is the slowest. Lets hope for the best ... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## husain081

Hi, how to attach a image while posting questions to this forum?


----------



## prodigy+

IndigoKKing said:


> Yes. Like I said, a CO may use his discretion and ask.


Did you provide pay slips and tax documents also?


----------



## Rah1x

Hi Guyz,

I have 2 questions..

1) Did you submit a scanned and certified copy of Skills Assessment? Or directly the PDF file that came from the sills assessment authority?

2) Can I get a copy of medical reports? Or they only upload it and never give it to the applicant?

Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Rah1x said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I have 2 questions..
> 
> 1) Did you submit a scanned and certified copy of Skills Assessment? Or directly the PDF file that came from the sills assessment authority?
> 
> 2) Can I get a copy of medical reports? Or they only upload it and never give it to the applicant?
> 
> Thanks.


1- ACS PDF is accepted

2- No you cannot


----------



## ronthevisio

@rah1x
Applicants undergoing meds onshore do get a hard copy in an envelope which you're allowed only after receiving a confirmation from your co.


----------



## ronthevisio

*allowed to open*


----------



## JennyAus

Kenneth777 said:


> Hiiiii guys, I elodged 189 on 11 August, registered nurse, 65 ponits.
> However, I havent got any response..my friend who applied for it on 29th August got granted yestrday (189, social work, 60 points, direct grant)
> I called the department yesterday and the nice lady said I havent been allocated to any team and any CO, my application even hasnt been gone through the initial assessment process, which means nobody has had a glance at my case yet....
> 
> So..I guess...I continue watching Walking Dead.


hi, 

On eVisa, what is the status of all your docs submitted now???


----------



## ashu503

1. If a CO is assigned to my application (189 logged on 27-09-14), what and where a change will be seen in application (ELodgement Page)

2. if something changes in application then whether an email comes after a CO is assigned or change in application happens first?


----------



## aprashar

Got my direct grant today. Lodged on 1 sept


----------



## IndigoKKing

aprashar said:


> Got my direct grant today. Lodged on 1 sept


Congrats! 189?


----------



## aprashar

Thanx, Ya, 189


----------



## IndigoKKing

aprashar said:


> Thanx, Ya, 189


Cool! You seem to the first of the Sep applicants. Now the thread will spring to life! All the best...


----------



## hgan_16

aprashar said:


> Got my direct grant today. Lodged on 1 sept


Congrats aprashar.

Do you mind sharing your complete timeline?


----------



## aprashar

Ya, thanx


----------



## remya2013

aprashar said:


> Got my direct grant today. Lodged on 1 sept


Congrats !! 
which ANZSCO Code. are u in India or onshore
Are you the only applicant or have any dependents.


----------



## gold4uin

aprashar said:


> Ya, thanx


Congrats! Did you front loaded form 80 and 1221?


----------



## whittakers

aprashar said:


> Got my direct grant today. Lodged on 1 sept


..congrats!


----------



## amhalabi

Congrats. .
I lodged my application on 13 sep and waiting. .
Is there any advice from your side about what forms to front load? For you and anyone in your application?


----------



## BossLadyMo

@Theexpatriate and @Flytoshashi, I just gave them a call, and spoke to a very helpful lady. The issue has been sorted out...thanks.


----------



## Aussie187

Can CO ask for proof of employment like bank statements and reference letters, when you have not claimed points for your work experience ?


----------



## chimo1023

remya2013 said:


> Congrats!! enjoy
> 
> Urs 189 or 190 ?



mine is 189.Wish you good luck!


----------



## chimo1023

JennyAus said:


> Can you pls share the links of these forum?
> 
> Thank you



They are in other Language........


----------



## msarkar_expat

Hi Guys,

I have lodged the Visa (189) application yesterday and now in the process of uploading the documents. As of now, I am confused about two things:

1. I couldn't find a category where I can upload the passport-sized photograph of me and my spouse.

2. I have claimed points for my partner's skill. But the required document list under my partner's name is not showing anything to upload Skills Assessment (ACS). Where should I upload that document?

It would be great if you could guide me on this.

Thanks,
MS


----------



## chimo1023

chimo1023 said:


> I lodged on 29th August. I called the migration office today. They said that My application has not been allocated yet. Hanged up the phone. Sooo Disappointed！
> 
> And then 2 mins later, my phone got an email. Got Direct grant From Adelaide Team 8. No 80 form. OOOOOOOOOOOOOYEAH!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish you all good luck!!!!!!!!!


I did my medi body check before lodging application. Strongly Recommend so got speedy grants Praise to THE GOD~~Wish you speedy grants~~~~


----------



## chimo1023

chimo1023 said:


> I did my medi body check before lodging application. Recommend so got speedy grants Praise to THE GOD~~Wish you speedy grants~~~~


Link for medi:https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/arranging-health-exam.htm


----------



## Bhawpanc

aprashar said:


> Got my direct grant today. Lodged on 1 sept


Congratulations buddy !!!!


----------



## Annsiya

Hi
Thanks for your reply.So do I need to wait until caseofficer really asked for doing medical for non migrating dependants.
Thanks
Annsiya.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Annsiya said:


> Hi
> Thanks for your reply.So do I need to wait until caseofficer really asked for doing medical for non migrating dependants.
> Thanks
> Annsiya.


No, medicals for non migrating dependents is mandatory, you can arrange the medicals via immiaccount! All the best.


----------



## Annsiya

Hi,
I have got one query.My husband ( Non migrating Dependent)passport was reissued after 
my visa lodging.And havent submitted new details fot the same.The emedial referral which I generated for him has old passport details.If he go with this letter for medicals,Should there be any issues?Or should I really want to update new details with DIBP.I dont know how to do this.:confused2:
And one more question as well, Any forms to be attached for non migrating dependents?

Cheers.
Annsiya


----------



## varun71863

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged the Visa (189) application yesterday and now in the process of uploading the documents. As of now, I am confused about two things:
> 
> 1. I couldn't find a category where I can upload the passport-sized photograph of me and my spouse.
> 
> 2. I have claimed points for my partner's skill. But the required document list under my partner's name is not showing anything to upload Skills Assessment (ACS). Where should I upload that document?
> 
> It would be great if you could guide me on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> MS


On the rght hand side, upper corner u will be able to see "Attach document" button, click on that you will be able to see all the documents which u can upload for any applicant


----------



## padmakarrao

ashu503 said:


> 1. If a CO is assigned to my application (189 logged on 27-09-14), what and where a change will be seen in application (ELodgement Page)
> 
> 2. if something changes in application then whether an email comes after a CO is assigned or change in application happens first?


Hi, If anything is done on your application an e-mail will come. You would not see any change in your account, till the time a communication comes to you.

If you have uploaded all docs, its time to chill and wait for the mail to come.


----------



## maq_qatar

ashu503 said:


> 1. If a CO is assigned to my application (189 logged on 27-09-14), what and where a change will be seen in application (ELodgement Page)
> 
> 2. if something changes in application then whether an email comes after a CO is assigned or change in application happens first?


1-if co rquested any doc thn status might have changed to required, but sometime nothing change.
2- No email, some people get direct grant without knowing their co.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## msarkar_expat

varun71863 said:


> On the rght hand side, upper corner u will be able to see "Attach document" button, click on that you will be able to see all the documents which u can upload for any applicant


Thanks Varun...I got it


----------



## Annsiya

Hi,
I have got one query.My husband ( Non migrating Dependent)passport was reissued after 
my visa lodging.And havent submitted new details fot the same.The emedial referral which I generated for him has old passport details.If he goes with this letter for medicals,Should there be any issues?Or should I really want to update new details with DIBP.I dont know how to do this.plz anyone could help me?
And one more question as well, Any forms to be attached for non migrating dependents?

Cheers.
Annsiya


----------



## husain081

husain081 said:


> Hi, how to attach a image while posting questions to this forum?


Hi friends,

While, I was going through my IMMI account (parallel account created by me), I noticed that a link is displayed under my wife's "Meeting the health requirement" heading (Refer Image-1). It has asked for "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". When I click the link, it has asked for to submit the Form 80 (Refer Image -2). But, my agent has already uploaded the same (Refer Image-3).

What should we do now? Shall I ask her to upload the Form 80 again?

-Husain


----------



## sumaya

aprashar said:


> Got my direct grant today. Lodged on 1 sept


Great! Congrats!!!


----------



## elamaran

husain081 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> While, I was going through my IMMI account (parallel account created by me), I noticed that a link is displayed under my wife's "Meeting the health requirement" heading (Refer Image-1). It has asked for "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". When I click the link, it has asked for to submit the Form 80 (Refer Image -2). But, my agent has already uploaded the same (Refer Image-3).
> 
> What should we do now? Shall I ask her to upload the Form 80 again?
> 
> -Husain


You shall upload again.

Check with your agent and in the correspondence option, whether co requested for form 80 (though you might have uploaded already, co may request it again in some cases)


----------



## kevin538

Dear Seniores - It would be great if anyone could reply on my query. 

I have done my medicals couple of Days before and is still showing REQUESTED in the Immi site. However, I was informed by Medical panel from the clinic that they have uploaded my file.

Generally how long will it take to reflect on the Immi site.

Thanks @ Kevin


----------



## husain081

elamaran said:


> You shall upload again.
> 
> Check with your agent and in the correspondence option, whether co requested for form 80 (though you might have uploaded already, co may request it again in some cases)



Thanks Elamaran, I'll check with my agent...


----------



## sevnik0202

Just called DIBP guys. Told them that I have not received grant letters for my wife and son. They checked the status, apologized and sent the email again. Asked me to check it which I couldn't as the email will go to my agent, will call him in a while and check if he have got it or not.


----------



## sumaya

husain081 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> While, I was going through my IMMI account (parallel account created by me), I noticed that a link is displayed under my wife's "Meeting the health requirement" heading (Refer Image-1). It has asked for "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". When I click the link, it has asked for to submit the Form 80 (Refer Image -2). But, my agent has already uploaded the same (Refer Image-3).
> 
> What should we do now? Shall I ask her to upload the Form 80 again?
> 
> -Husain


I am in the same position. But I have uploaded so many documents, I am afraid I might cross the limit of 60 documents. So I'm waiting for a CO/Team to make a call on this.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sevnik0202 said:


> Just called DIBP guys. Told them that I have not received grant letters for my wife and son. They checked the status, apologized and sent the email again. Asked me to check it which I couldn't as the email will go to my agent, will call him in a while and check if he have got it or not.


May the cat and mouse chase end here!


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

Case Officer Assigned today : Adelaide Team 2. Only medicals is requested... I think count down starts today?


----------



## kevin538

Hey anyone can provide me emedical client login. 

Thanks @ kevin


----------



## taz_mt

mshahidrazzaq said:


> Case Officer Assigned today : Adelaide Team 2. Only medicals is requested... I think count down starts today?


Good luck, 
we share the same team


----------



## australia2931

mshahidrazzaq said:


> Case Officer Assigned today : Adelaide Team 2. Only medicals is requested... I think count down starts today?


Congrats. ..can you let us know your date of visa lodgement


----------



## Vasu G

kevin538 said:


> Hey anyone can provide me emedical client login.
> 
> Thanks @ kevin



Here it is..

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## mikjc6

aprashar said:


> Got my direct grant today. Lodged on 1 sept


That's a very good news. Congrats...good to hear that DIBP is already looking in to September applications..


----------



## avni

Guys a question - 

Last week we got our grant for ACT, Az. We got entry date before April 2015. 

Due to some health issues we won't be able to travel anytime after next week and hence we decided to make a quick trip this weekend. 

Do we need to do anything or is it just like make a entry and come back? We just plan to be in Sydney for just a day and return back the next day. 

We dont have to enter Canberra to activate pr right?

Thanks in advance for the replies...

Avni


----------



## remya2013

sumaya said:


> I am in the same position. But I have uploaded so many documents, I am afraid I might cross the limit of 60 documents. So I'm waiting for a CO/Team to make a call on this.


Don't worry about 60 limit.
I have uploaded more than 60 (total 65 docs) all together for primary and secondary (claiming spouse skills.) System didn't restrict and all documents are in received status.


----------



## Vasu G

avni said:


> Guys a question -
> 
> Last week we got our grant for ACT, Az. We got entry date before April 2015.
> 
> Due to some health issues we won't be able to travel anytime after next week and hence we decided to make a quick trip this weekend.
> 
> Do we need to do anything or is it just like make a entry and come back? We just plan to be in Sydney for just a day and return back the next day.
> 
> We dont have to enter Canberra to activate pr right?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies...
> 
> Avni


Yes. You can enter and return on the same day. 

No need to enter Canberra, you can enter any where in Australia. 

Have a nice journey !!!


----------



## jainneha

kevin538 said:


> Dear Seniores - It would be great if anyone could reply on my query.
> 
> I have done my medicals couple of Days before and is still showing REQUESTED in the Immi site. However, I was informed by Medical panel from the clinic that they have uploaded my file.
> 
> Generally how long will it take to reflect on the Immi site.
> 
> Thanks @ Kevin


It takes about 7 days.


----------



## elamaran

rowdy31 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got hte invite and goign to apply for visa.
> 
> There is a page where we are required to input our Details like COUNTRY LIVED IN.
> 
> I have stayed in UK for 2 weeks as a tourist and for 1 week in SINGAPORE and MALAYSIA .
> Shall i mention those in Apply Visa ??


No need to mention in Visa Application, but in Form 80 you have to under section International travel.


----------



## avni

Vasu G said:


> Yes. You can enter and return on the same day.
> 
> No need to enter Canberra, you can enter any where in Australia.
> 
> Have a nice journey !!!


Thank you so much for your reply


----------



## taniska

I am already in Australia, but my spouse and kid are in India.
I have applied for 189 on 29-Aug and came here on 457 on 15-Sep.

So when recieving grant how it would be. Hope I will have a different first entry limit data in the grant like somewhere immediate. And, my dependents will be given 1 year time from the date of PCC or medicals.

Also like to know whether my current stay will be considered as first entry. 
Experts please calrify.

Thanks


----------



## Vasu G

taniska said:


> I am already in Australia, but my spouse and kid are in India.
> I have applied for 189 on 29-Aug and came here on 457 on 15-Sep.
> 
> So when recieving grant how it would be. Hope I will have a different first entry limit data in the grant like somewhere immediate. And, my dependents will be given 1 year time from the date of PCC or medicals.
> 
> Also like to know whether my current stay will be considered as first entry.
> Experts please calrify.
> 
> Thanks


I'm certainly not an expert !!  
But, your 457 will be replaced with 189 on the day of your grant and it is activated immediately. For your spouse and kid , it would be as usual - they would be given 1 year from the date of medicals or PCC, which ever is earlier.

Cheers.


----------



## imagine

Hi Guys I have got my grant this morning


----------



## imagine

Hi Guys I got the grant today   

Thanku soooo much guys.. This forum had always been a great great help!!!! 

It had become so easier to wait for the visa with everyone around here helping and supporting..


----------



## Vasu G

nancyk said:


> Hi Guys I got the grant today
> 
> Thanku soooo much guys.. This forum had always been a great great help!!!!
> 
> It had become so easier to wait for the visa with everyone around here helping and supporting..



Awesome !!! 

eace: Many congratulations eace:

May I know which team ?


----------



## australia2931

nancyk said:


> Hi Guys I have got my grant this morning


Congrats..


----------



## maq_qatar

nancyk said:


> Hi Guys I got the grant today
> 
> Thanku soooo much guys.. This forum had always been a great great help!!!!
> 
> It had become so easier to wait for the visa with everyone around here helping and supporting..


Congrats dear

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sevnik0202

nancyk said:


> Hi Guys I got the grant today
> 
> Thanku soooo much guys.. This forum had always been a great great help!!!!
> 
> It had become so easier to wait for the visa with everyone around here helping and supporting..


Congrats nancyk


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats


----------



## Annsiya

Ohh its Awesome..Congrtazz

cheers
Annsiya


----------



## TheExpatriate

taniska said:


> I am already in Australia, but my spouse and kid are in India.
> I have applied for 189 on 29-Aug and came here on 457 on 15-Sep.
> 
> So when recieving grant how it would be. Hope I will have a different first entry limit data in the grant like somewhere immediate. And, my dependents will be given 1 year time from the date of PCC or medicals.
> 
> Also like to know whether my current stay will be considered as first entry.
> Experts please calrify.
> 
> Thanks


If you are onshore, your 457 will cease immediately and 189 will override it, and no initial entry is required for onshore grantees. You are already "entered". 

Your spouse and kids will have 1 year from min(PCC,Meds) of all applicants, yours included.


----------



## taz_mt

nancyk said:


> Hi Guys I have got my grant this morning


congrats!


----------



## Annsiya

Hi All,
I lodged my visa application for subclass 190 on sep 12 2014 and am currently on visitor visa subclass 600 which will expires on Dec 28 2014And I would be granting bridging visa only after dec 28.
Would I able to travel now overseas(India) before my visitor visa expires? And I that ok to return before Dec 28 and applied bridging visa.I havent allocated a CO yet. So should I wait until CO allocation?
I rang DIBP and asked the same ,replied no pblms in travelling.Have anyone of you aware of this?
I havent done my medicals coz I have got valid medicals which I did for my visitor visa.If at all asked for medicals again while I am in overseas,Can I do it in India?( Bit worried since I am an onshore applicant)
Can any one answer my queries plz?

Regards
Ann.


----------



## imagine

Thanku so much.. 

are you working in IT??


----------



## imagine

Thankyou so much!!



sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats nancyk


----------



## imagine

Thanks 
Its team Adelaide.. 



Vasu G said:


> Awesome !!!
> 
> eace: Many congratulations eace:
> 
> May I know which team ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

nancyk said:


> Thanku so much..
> 
> are you working in IT??


yes, I am a Telco BSS Program Manager.


----------



## imagine

Thankyou so much everyone  



imtiazmt said:


> congrats!


----------



## imagine

Hi Sevnik.. You seem to be from IT.. Are you planning to move in June?? is it because of job market..?? I have heard that jobs markets become better from July as their financial year ends in June



sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats nancyk


----------



## remya2013

One more grant updated in visa tracker for visa lodged on Sep 1 (for user nancyk)


----------



## imagine

okk.. cool!! you have already come back from Australia? your sign shows returned 
I am yet to decide on moving date.. I have heard job market will be good in july..
not sure if I should go in feb or june



TheExpatriate said:


> yes, I am a Telco BSS Program Manager.


----------



## gerardOZ

Friends, today we have just received our grant.. I cant express how thankful i am for the help 
of the forum members.. without you guys, I am sure we wont be able to receive this wonderful gift


----------



## TheExpatriate

nancyk said:


> okk.. cool!! you have already come back from Australia? your sign shows returned
> I am yet to decide on moving date.. I have heard job market will be good in july..
> not sure if I should go in feb or june


Not moving before another couple of years ......


----------



## jainneha

im getting impatient.. thinking of giving a call as its been 2 wks since I uploaded the docs required by the CO.. no harm in giving a shot right?


135112 190|ACT 1 Mar 2014 | State Nomination: 16 Apr 2014 | Invited 18 Apr 2014 :| Visa lodged- 8 Aug'14 | PCC - 17 Sept'14| Medicals : 20th Aug| CO : :GSM Adelaide Team 2: 15th Oct'14 | Docs uploaded :15th Oct'14| Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sumaya

gerardOZ said:


> Friends, today we have just received our grant.. I cant express how thankful i am for the help
> of the forum members.. without you guys, I am sure we wont be able to receive this wonderful gift


Congrats! Though this thread was created for 189 applicants, it's always thrilling to know about any grants!!


----------



## taz_mt

jainneha said:


> im getting impatient.. thinking of giving a call as its been 2 wks since I uploaded the docs required by the CO.. no harm in giving a shot right?


is your three months since app lodge over yet?


----------



## jainneha

imtiazmt said:


> is your three months since app lodge over yet?


no but CO has been allocated..


----------



## gerardOZ

sumaya said:


> Congrats! Though this thread was created for 189 applicants, it's always thrilling to know about any grants!!


lol sorry didnt realize that.. maybe due to overwhelming happines... I hope that you will receive your grants soon


----------



## sudhindrags

Sorry, If I am posting in wrong thread. While applying for PCC, due to some complications, I had to give the police station(Electronic City, Bangalore) which does not take care of my area. They said, they will be transferring the file to the correct police station (Hebbagodi, Bangalore rural). Have any of you faced similar situation recently? If so, can you guys help with average time it takes for transfer of file from one police station to other. I know it used to take more time before. But, from 2014, they have made all police verifications online. Hence, i am hoping it will happen in relatively lesser time.


----------



## avni

TheExpatriate said:


> Not moving before another couple of years ......


Hey...we are planning a day halt at Sydney, would that be enough? We have got grant for ACT. It would be fine if we dont visit Canberra at all right? Anything we need to do when we land?

Avni


----------



## sevnik0202

nancyk said:


> Hi Sevnik.. You seem to be from IT.. Are you planning to move in June?? is it because of job market..?? I have heard that jobs markets become better from July as their financial year ends in June


Nope I will make my move next month.... I am open to do odd jobs until I find something relevant.


----------



## jainneha

sudhindrags said:


> Sorry, If I am posting in wrong thread. While applying for PCC, due to some complications, I had to give the police station(Electronic City, Bangalore) which does not take care of my area. They said, they will be transferring the file to the correct police station (Hebbagodi, Bangalore rural). Have any of you faced similar situation recently? If so, can you guys help with average time it takes for transfer of file from one police station to other. I know it used to take more time before. But, from 2014, they have made all police verifications online. Hence, i am hoping it will happen in relatively lesser time.


Its not technically online. You have to walk in to the Passport Seva Kendra office. They will need all your docs and they will initiate the process. You will get sms alerts on the movement of your file. Generally it takes about 7-10 days to get the PCC. You will have to collect it from the same office.. We just did ours in Blore..


----------



## sevnik0202

Finally, I got the grant letters for my family.


----------



## Vasu G

nancyk said:


> Thanks
> Its team Adelaide..



Can you please name the entire team name.. like Adelaide Team 23 , 7 .... ?


----------



## remya2013

gerardOZ said:


> Friends, today we have just received our grant.. I cant express how thankful i am for the help
> of the forum members.. without you guys, I am sure we wont be able to receive this wonderful gift


Congrats.. Enjoyy :second:


----------



## fly2shashi

BossLadyMo said:


> @Theexpatriate and @Flytoshashi, I just gave them a call, and spoke to a very helpful lady. The issue has been sorted out...thanks.


Cool, that was fast! Do update us with the Grant news, which is not very far 

SS


----------



## sudhindrags

jainneha said:


> Its not technically online. You have to walk in to the Passport Seva Kendra office. They will need all your docs and they will initiate the process. You will get sms alerts on the movement of your file. Generally it takes about 7-10 days to get the PCC. You will have to collect it from the same office.. We just did ours in Blore..


I applied through PSK. But, I had to give E.City Police station as my pin code is 560100. It didn't allow me to give this pin code when I selected Hebbagodi police station. But, our area comes under Hebbagodi police station jurisdiction.

The file came to E.City police station, very next day (I went and asked them). And they said, they will be sending it to DC office and then it will goto SP office and then it will come to Hebbagodi police station. There is no PSK involvement in this step as this is completely managed by state police department.

If anyone has gone through similar situation, I would like to know how much this kind of thing will take. For my wife, I got the PCC on same day as her police verification was done during passport application.


----------



## imagine

Its Adelaide GSM Team 2..



Vasu G said:


> Can you please name the entire team name.. like Adelaide Team 23 , 7 .... ?


----------



## sumaya

gerardOZ said:


> lol sorry didnt realize that.. maybe due to overwhelming happines... I hope that you will receive your grants soon


Thanks Mate. Keep in touch and keep us posted about your experiences in Australia!! :thumb:


----------



## imagine

I am yet to decide on when to move to Australia.. we are planning to move to Sydney/Melbourne. 
Which is a better time to go-- Jan mid or June mid.. I have heard that there are a lot of openings in july.. But is it worth waiting till june?? I really confused on this..


----------



## fly2shashi

Annsiya said:


> Hi,
> I have got one query.My husband ( Non migrating Dependent)passport was reissued after
> my visa lodging.And havent submitted new details fot the same.The emedial referral which I generated for him has old passport details.If he goes with this letter for medicals,Should there be any issues?Or should I really want to update new details with DIBP.I dont know how to do this.plz anyone could help me?
> And one more question as well, Any forms to be attached for non migrating dependents?
> 
> Cheers.
> Annsiya


I was in the same situation with my daughters passport. Her passport was reissued after we lodged our visas. We checked with the hospital (in Edinburgh) and they asked us to carry both the passports for verification though they uploaded results with the old passport details. Use form 929 to update your husband's passport details and upload it in immi account. Do this as early as you can.

No, you don't have to upload anything for non migrating dependents.

SS


----------



## TheExpatriate

avni said:


> Hey...we are planning a day halt at Sydney, would that be enough? We have got grant for ACT. It would be fine if we dont visit Canberra at all right? Anything we need to do when we land?
> 
> Avni


even a second is enough, so a day is more than enough, as long as you will stamp in  ..... and no need to visit Canberra.


----------



## husain081

Hi Friends,

I've lodged visa on 19-Sep-2014. Its Skilled - Nominated visa (subclass 189), ANZSCO Code: 233914, CO is not yet allocated.


----------



## JennyAus

Hi guys, there is NEWS from my agent regarding 189 applications lodged in August 2014 and September 2014. Please read this thread carefully. I think this can be good news for those who lodged their applications in September 2014. Others lodged apps in August 2014, I also need your kindly attention in this thread. VERY IMPORTANT !!!

1)	As per requirement from DIBP, every CO has to review their current applications within the timeframes so that they can move to other applications. This means at the moment, you can see that they are reviewing those applications lodged in August 2014, some of them have already finished processing August 2014 within their time frames and now they start to move on to the September applications. Others are still trying to finish August applications as quickly as they can.

2)	SEPTEMBER applications lodged:
From now on, few teams in DIBP will start to process the applications lodged in September 2014. For those who lodged their applications before 14 September 2014, you guys can expect to have your GOLDEN MAILS ( i.e VISA GRANT) from now on, but you gotta be patient. You should understand that only few teams in DIBP start to review your applications atm (in Section 1, I have already explained to you guys the reasons why). You should know that the process of applications for you guys will be slow, very slow I must say so Be patient!! That’s all you must do at this stage. For those who lodged their applications after 14 September 2014, you can expect to have your visa grant around 20 November 2014 onwards.

Please note that: 

Make sure all your documents are frontloaded. Meds check should be done before a CO is allocated for your case.
For those who submit Meds check and PCC after your CO is allocated (especially those applied applications outside Australia) to your case or those coming from high risk countries, you should expect to have your visa grant a bit later than others.

3)	AUGUST applications lodged:

From what my agent said Immi staff are extremely angry and annoyed with August applicants. They said they had been trying hard to review those applications as quickly as they could; however, there are a huge number of phone calls and even emails bombarding their teams to ask all the same questions such as CO allocation timeframes, asking if their own applications been allocated to a CO or any team or not, even complaining to Immi staff that why they lodged their applications in the very first place of August, but until now have not got visa grant or CO allocated or comparing their own cases to others who lodged their applications very near to the end of August but got grant already etc……… This is the main reason why the speed of processing of the August applications gets too slow at the moment (you guys all can see this on visa tracker). Furthermore, as being told, compared previous months, August processing time is too slow due to those reasons. In previous months, they said they did receive phone calls and emails but not like August, just too many calls and emails. They are being busy answering phone calls and emails but NOT reviewing the applications. 

*So for your own benefits and also for others, I beg you guys NOT to call or email them and ask for those above questions anymore. Let them do their jobs. They want to help us a lot, but what we are doing now is just to meddle with their available time to process your own applications and others. 

So please DO NOT feel itchy in your hands to make phone calls to them. If you guys follow my advice, I am sure all of you and I myself will get our GOLDEN MAILS very soon. 

Please help me pass over this message or this thread to all of your friends in this forum or from other forums that you may also join. Let them know what they should do to help their own benefits and others as well. *

NOTE: 

This advice is applied to all applicants (189 & 190 August and September applicants). Please keep in mind that every call you make or every email you send to DIBP, this not only affect your own applications process & outcome but also others.


----------



## sumaya

husain081 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've lodged visa on 19-Sep-2014. Its Skilled - Nominated visa (subclass 189), ANZSCO Code: 233914, CO is not yet allocated.


Welcome to the gang, Husain! :welcome:


----------



## JennyAus

Hi guys, there is NEWS from my agent regarding 189 applications lodged in August 2014 and September 2014. Please read this thread carefully. I think this can be good news for those who lodged their applications in September 2014. Others lodged apps in August 2014, I also need your kindly attention in this thread. VERY IMPORTANT !!!

1)	As per requirement from DIBP, every CO has to review their current applications within the timeframes so that they can move to other applications. This means at the moment, you can see that they are reviewing those applications lodged in August 2014, some of them have already finished processing August 2014 within their time frames and now they start to move on to the September applications. Others are still trying to finish August applications as quickly as they can.

2)	SEPTEMBER applications lodged:
From now on, few teams in DIBP will start to process the applications lodged in September 2014. For those who lodged their applications before 14 September 2014, you guys can expect to have your GOLDEN MAILS ( i.e VISA GRANT) from now on, but you gotta be patient. You should understand that only few teams in DIBP start to review your applications atm (in Section 1, I have already explained to you guys the reasons why). You should know that the process of applications for you guys will be slow, very slow I must say so Be patient!! That’s all you must do at this stage. For those who lodged their applications after 14 September 2014, you can expect to have your visa grant around 20 November 2014 onwards.

Please note that: 

Make sure all your documents are frontloaded. Meds check should be done before a CO is allocated for your case.
For those who submit Meds check and PCC after your CO is allocated (especially those applied applications outside Australia) to your case or those coming from high risk countries, you should expect to have your visa grant a bit later than others.

3)	AUGUST applications lodged:

From what my agent said Immi staff are extremely angry and annoyed with August applicants. They said they had been trying hard to review those applications as quickly as they could; however, there are a huge number of phone calls and even emails bombarding their teams to ask all the same questions such as CO allocation timeframes, asking if their own applications been allocated to a CO or any team or not, even complaining to Immi staff that why they lodged their applications in the very first place of August, but until now have not got visa grant or CO allocated or comparing their own cases to others who lodged their applications very near to the end of August but got grant already etc……… This is the main reason why the speed of processing of the August applications gets too slow at the moment (you guys all can see this on visa tracker). Furthermore, as being told, compared previous months, August processing time is too slow due to those reasons. In previous months, they said they did receive phone calls and emails but not like August, just too many calls and emails. They are being busy answering phone calls and emails but NOT reviewing the applications. 

So for your own benefits and also for others, I beg you guys NOT to call or email them and ask for those above questions anymore. Let them do their jobs. They want to help us a lot, but what we are doing now is just to meddle with their available time to process your own applications and others. 

So please DO NOT feel itchy in your hands to make phone calls to them. If you guys follow my advice, I am sure all of you and I myself will get our GOLDEN MAILS very soon. 

Please help me pass over this message or this thread to all of your friends in this forum or from other forums that you may also join. Let them know what they should do to help their own benefits and others as well.

NOTE:
This advice is applied to all applicants (189 & 190 August and September applicants). Please keep in mind that every call you make or every email you send to DIBP, this not only affect your own applications process & outcome but also others.


----------



## sumaya

Thanks Jenny for the effort! Really appreciate this..



JennyAus said:


> Hi guys, there is NEWS from my agent regarding 189 applications lodged in August 2014 and September 2014. Please read this thread carefully. I think this can be good news for those who lodged their applications in September 2014. Others lodged apps in August 2014, I also need your kindly attention in this thread. VERY IMPORTANT !!!
> 
> 1)	As per requirement from DIBP, every CO has to review their current applications within the timeframes so that they can move to other applications. This means at the moment, you can see that they are reviewing those applications lodged in August 2014, some of them have already finished processing August 2014 within their time frames and now they start to move on to the September applications. Others are still trying to finish August applications as quickly as they can.
> 
> 2)	SEPTEMBER applications lodged:
> From now on, few teams in DIBP will start to process the applications lodged in September 2014. For those who lodged their applications before 14 September 2014, you guys can expect to have your GOLDEN MAILS ( i.e VISA GRANT) from now on, but you gotta be patient. You should understand that only few teams in DIBP start to review your applications atm (in Section 1, I have already explained to you guys the reasons why). You should know that the process of applications for you guys will be slow, very slow I must say so Be patient!! That’s all you must do at this stage. For those who lodged their applications after 14 September 2014, you can expect to have your visa grant around 20 November 2014 onwards.
> 
> Please note that:
> 
> Make sure all your documents are frontloaded. Meds check should be done before a CO is allocated for your case.
> For those who submit Meds check and PCC after your CO is allocated (especially those applied applications outside Australia) to your case or those coming from high risk countries, you should expect to have your visa grant a bit later than others.
> 
> 3)	AUGUST applications lodged:
> 
> From what my agent said Immi staff are extremely angry and annoyed with August applicants. They said they had been trying hard to review those applications as quickly as they could; however, there are a huge number of phone calls and even emails bombarding their teams to ask all the same questions such as CO allocation timeframes, asking if their own applications been allocated to a CO or any team or not, even complaining to Immi staff that why they lodged their applications in the very first place of August, but until now have not got visa grant or CO allocated or comparing their own cases to others who lodged their applications very near to the end of August but got grant already etc……… This is the main reason why the speed of processing of the August applications gets too slow at the moment (you guys all can see this on visa tracker). Furthermore, as being told, compared previous months, August processing time is too slow due to those reasons. In previous months, they said they did receive phone calls and emails but not like August, just too many calls and emails. They are being busy answering phone calls and emails but NOT reviewing the applications.
> 
> So for your own benefits and also for others, I beg you guys NOT to call or email them and ask for those above questions anymore. Let them do their jobs. They want to help us a lot, but what we are doing now is just to meddle with their available time to process your own applications and others.
> 
> So please DO NOT feel itchy in your hands to make phone calls to them. If you guys follow my advice, I am sure all of you and I myself will get our GOLDEN MAILS very soon.
> 
> Please help me pass over this message or this thread to all of your friends in this forum or from other forums that you may also join. Let them know what they should do to help their own benefits and others as well.
> 
> NOTE:
> This advice is applied to all applicants (189 & 190 August and September applicants). Please keep in mind that every call you make or every email you send to DIBP, this not only affect your own applications process & outcome but also others.


----------



## sibasishrout

husain081 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've lodged visa on 19-Sep-2014. Its Skilled - Nominated visa (subclass 189), ANZSCO Code: 233914, CO is not yet allocated.


Expect Nov 16. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## rahulb

Hi All,

I got invitation in Sep-14 for 189 but I got confused on following points before I proceed further..My wife is 3.5 moth pregnant now so what is options I do have now ?

Scenario 1 : Can I apply VISA for myself only. Wife VISA I will apply later ? If I do so still my VISA will be on hold due to Medical of my wife is not be clear ?

Scenario 2 : I apply VISA for myself & my wife together. I understand that in such case, me and my wife both have to go for medicals. In this case I guess my application will go on hold till baby’s born. 

Thanks
Roy


----------



## cancerianlrules

JennyAus said:


> 3)	AUGUST applications lodged:
> 
> From what my agent said Immi staff are extremely angry and annoyed with August applicants. They said they had been trying hard to review those applications as quickly as they could; however, there are a huge number of phone calls and even emails bombarding their teams to ask all the same questions such as CO allocation timeframes, asking if their own applications been allocated to a CO or any team or not, even complaining to Immi staff that why they lodged their applications in the very first place of August, but until now have not got visa grant or CO allocated or comparing their own cases to others who lodged their applications very near to the end of August but got grant already etc……… This is the main reason why the speed of processing of the August applications gets too slow at the moment (you guys all can see this on visa tracker). Furthermore, as being told, compared previous months, August processing time is too slow due to those reasons. In previous months, they said they did receive phone calls and emails but not like August, just too many calls and emails. They are being busy answering phone calls and emails but NOT reviewing the applications.
> 
> So for your own benefits and also for others, I beg you guys NOT to call or email them and ask for those above questions anymore. Let them do their jobs. They want to help us a lot, but what we are doing now is just to meddle with their available time to process your own applications and others.
> 
> So please DO NOT feel itchy in your hands to make phone calls to them. If you guys follow my advice, I am sure all of you and I myself will get our GOLDEN MAILS very soon.
> 
> Please help me pass over this message or this thread to all of your friends in this forum or from other forums that you may also join. Let them know what they should do to help their own benefits and others as well.
> 
> NOTE:
> This advice is applied to all applicants (189 & 190 August and September applicants). Please keep in mind that every call you make or every email you send to DIBP, this not only affect your own applications process & outcome but also others.


Well as expected!

Some people on the forum have been trying really hard to discourage the phone calls since over a month, but hardly anybody would listen!

So the folks who are waiting... with no fault of their own... stop moaning and face the music!


----------



## australia2931

JennyAus said:


> Hi guys, there is NEWS from my agent regarding 189 applications lodged in August 2014 and September 2014. Please read this thread carefully. I think this can be good news for those who lodged their applications in September 2014. Others lodged apps in August 2014, I also need your kindly attention in this thread. VERY IMPORTANT !!!
> 
> 1)	As per requirement from DIBP, every CO has to review their current applications within the timeframes so that they can move to other applications. This means at the moment, you can see that they are reviewing those applications lodged in August 2014, some of them have already finished processing August 2014 within their time frames and now they start to move on to the September applications. Others are still trying to finish August applications as quickly as they can.
> 
> 2)	SEPTEMBER applications lodged:
> From now on, few teams in DIBP will start to process the applications lodged in September 2014. For those who lodged their applications before 14 September 2014, you guys can expect to have your GOLDEN MAILS ( i.e VISA GRANT) from now on, but you gotta be patient. You should understand that only few teams in DIBP start to review your applications atm (in Section 1, I have already explained to you guys the reasons why). You should know that the process of applications for you guys will be slow, very slow I must say so Be patient!! That’s all you must do at this stage. For those who lodged their applications after 14 September 2014, you can expect to have your visa grant around 20 November 2014 onwards.
> 
> Please note that:
> 
> Make sure all your documents are frontloaded. Meds check should be done before a CO is allocated for your case.
> For those who submit Meds check and PCC after your CO is allocated (especially those applied applications outside Australia) to your case or those coming from high risk countries, you should expect to have your visa grant a bit later than others.
> 
> 3)	AUGUST applications lodged:
> 
> From what my agent said Immi staff are extremely angry and annoyed with August applicants. They said they had been trying hard to review those applications as quickly as they could; however, there are a huge number of phone calls and even emails bombarding their teams to ask all the same questions such as CO allocation timeframes, asking if their own applications been allocated to a CO or any team or not, even complaining to Immi staff that why they lodged their applications in the very first place of August, but until now have not got visa grant or CO allocated or comparing their own cases to others who lodged their applications very near to the end of August but got grant already etc……… This is the main reason why the speed of processing of the August applications gets too slow at the moment (you guys all can see this on visa tracker). Furthermore, as being told, compared previous months, August processing time is too slow due to those reasons. In previous months, they said they did receive phone calls and emails but not like August, just too many calls and emails. They are being busy answering phone calls and emails but NOT reviewing the applications.
> 
> So for your own benefits and also for others, I beg you guys NOT to call or email them and ask for those above questions anymore. Let them do their jobs. They want to help us a lot, but what we are doing now is just to meddle with their available time to process your own applications and others.
> 
> So please DO NOT feel itchy in your hands to make phone calls to them. If you guys follow my advice, I am sure all of you and I myself will get our GOLDEN MAILS very soon.
> 
> Please help me pass over this message or this thread to all of your friends in this forum or from other forums that you may also join. Let them know what they should do to help their own benefits and others as well.
> 
> NOTE:
> 
> This advice is applied to all applicants (189 & 190 August and September applicants). Please keep in mind that every call you make or every email you send to DIBP, this not only affect your own applications process & outcome but also others.


I agree with what you have mentioned. I am also waiting as I have applied on 11th August. But I have not called case officers for followups and have decided not to call them until 90th day. Maybe they will grant by then. Let's hope for the best


----------



## Etch123

NSW 190 closed for october?

https://www.migrationexpert.com/aus...ted_migration_(190)_closed_for_october_intake


----------



## ronthevisio

@phonecallstoimmi, I digress! It's too early for me to call them in my own case however, I'm a believer that SLAs are often not met. So if 3 months is stated in the immi website I'm happy if it takes around 4 months - yes we will see. Curiosity is different to anxiety.

Now coming to my digression, I understand the emotions of my young friends in waiting for the approval, so called grant. I know for one, what an applicant could go through to even apply for an AU PR! Borrowings, dejections, hope, planning and much more.

To say the least, I do not believe at all that the people answering general queries - whatever the number is unless stolen from someone else's case officer's email - are the same as who process the visa applications. Essentially meaning, you have the right to ask provided you're not cheating.


----------



## ronthevisio

Also, who is your agent so intimate to DIBP? Can you please name them? I'd like to file an application through them!


----------



## axl84

JennyAus said:


> Hi guys, there is NEWS from my agent regarding 189 applications lodged in August 2014 and September 2014. Please read this thread carefully. I think this can be good news for those who lodged their applications in September 2014. Others lodged apps in August 2014, I also need your kindly attention in this thread. VERY IMPORTANT !!!
> 
> 1)	As per requirement from DIBP, every CO has to review their current applications within the timeframes so that they can move to other applications. This means at the moment, you can see that they are reviewing those applications lodged in August 2014, some of them have already finished processing August 2014 within their time frames and now they start to move on to the September applications. Others are still trying to finish August applications as quickly as they can.
> 
> 2)	SEPTEMBER applications lodged:
> From now on, few teams in DIBP will start to process the applications lodged in September 2014. For those who lodged their applications before 14 September 2014, you guys can expect to have your GOLDEN MAILS ( i.e VISA GRANT) from now on, but you gotta be patient. You should understand that only few teams in DIBP start to review your applications atm (in Section 1, I have already explained to you guys the reasons why). You should know that the process of applications for you guys will be slow, very slow I must say so Be patient!! That’s all you must do at this stage. For those who lodged their applications after 14 September 2014, you can expect to have your visa grant around 20 November 2014 onwards.
> 
> Please note that:
> 
> Make sure all your documents are frontloaded. Meds check should be done before a CO is allocated for your case.
> For those who submit Meds check and PCC after your CO is allocated (especially those applied applications outside Australia) to your case or those coming from high risk countries, you should expect to have your visa grant a bit later than others.
> 
> 3)	AUGUST applications lodged:
> 
> From what my agent said Immi staff are extremely angry and annoyed with August applicants. They said they had been trying hard to review those applications as quickly as they could; however, there are a huge number of phone calls and even emails bombarding their teams to ask all the same questions such as CO allocation timeframes, asking if their own applications been allocated to a CO or any team or not, even complaining to Immi staff that why they lodged their applications in the very first place of August, but until now have not got visa grant or CO allocated or comparing their own cases to others who lodged their applications very near to the end of August but got grant already etc……… This is the main reason why the speed of processing of the August applications gets too slow at the moment (you guys all can see this on visa tracker). Furthermore, as being told, compared previous months, August processing time is too slow due to those reasons. In previous months, they said they did receive phone calls and emails but not like August, just too many calls and emails. They are being busy answering phone calls and emails but NOT reviewing the applications.
> 
> *So for your own benefits and also for others, I beg you guys NOT to call or email them and ask for those above questions anymore. Let them do their jobs. They want to help us a lot, but what we are doing now is just to meddle with their available time to process your own applications and others.
> 
> So please DO NOT feel itchy in your hands to make phone calls to them. If you guys follow my advice, I am sure all of you and I myself will get our GOLDEN MAILS very soon.
> 
> Please help me pass over this message or this thread to all of your friends in this forum or from other forums that you may also join. Let them know what they should do to help their own benefits and others as well. *
> 
> NOTE:
> 
> This advice is applied to all applicants (189 & 190 August and September applicants). Please keep in mind that every call you make or every email you send to DIBP, this not only affect your own applications process & outcome but also others.



TOTALLY AGREE!! Guys, it's not like if you call them they are going to start working on your application. Also, once they allocate a CO or give you a grant it's not in their interest to not inform you. So, calling is not going to help!! Be patient and you will get correspondence. Start calling if you hear nothing for 90 days!!


----------



## axl84

nancyk said:


> Thankyou so much everyone



Congrats, Nancy!


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

australia2931 said:


> Congrats. ..can you let us know your date of visa lodgement


Please see my signature for details.


----------



## avni

TheExpatriate said:


> even a second is enough, so a day is more than enough, as long as you will stamp in  ..... and no need to visit Canberra.




Thank you


----------



## axl84

rahulb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got invitation in Sep-14 for 189 but I got confused on following points before I proceed further..My wife is 3.5 moth pregnant now so what is options I do have now ?
> 
> Scenario 1 : Can I apply VISA for myself only. Wife VISA I will apply later ? If I do so still my VISA will be on hold due to Medical of my wife is not be clear ?
> 
> Scenario 2 : I apply VISA for myself & my wife together. I understand that in such case, me and my wife both have to go for medicals. In this case I guess my application will go on hold till baby’s born.
> 
> Thanks
> Roy


Hi Roy,

Just my advice. I think you should lodge your visa application with both you and wife. Once you are assigned with a CO, tell him the situation. Make sure you enter that you are pregnant in your visa and medical applications. Do not take the medicals till your CO is assigned.


----------



## rahulb

axl84 said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> Just my advice. I think you should lodge your visa application with both you and wife. Once you are assigned with a CO, tell him the situation. Make sure you enter that you are pregnant in your visa and medical applications. Do not take the medicals till your CO is assigned.


Thanks but If I apply for myself then also my application will be on hold ?


----------



## cancerianlrules

ronthevisio said:


> @phonecallstoimmi, I digress! It's too early for me to call them in my own case however, I'm a believer that SLAs are often not met. So if 3 months is stated in the immi website I'm happy if it takes around 4 months - yes we will see. Curiosity is different to anxiety.
> 
> Now coming to my digression, I understand the emotions of my young friends in waiting for the approval, so called grant. I know for one, what an applicant could go through to even apply for an AU PR! Borrowings, dejections, hope, planning and much more.
> 
> To say the least, I do not believe at all that the people answering general queries - whatever the number is unless stolen from someone else's case officer's email - are the same as who process the visa applications. Essentially meaning, you have the right to ask provided you're not cheating.


As a matter of fact, the number that majority of the people without CO allocation have called, is stolen from an email of a CO! The number is not available anywhere on the immi website - only in the communication sent by a CO.

And that particular number, most certainly lands on a visa processing officers desk (numerous observations as well as personal experience)!


----------



## run-bb

JennyAus said:


> Hi guys, there is NEWS from my agent regarding 189 applications lodged in August 2014 and September 2014. Please read this thread carefully. I think this can be good news for those who lodged their applications in September 2014. Others lodged apps in August 2014, I also need your kindly attention in this thread. VERY IMPORTANT !!!
> 
> [/COLOR]


Hi Jenny,

Thank you for sharing this information to us. To think it in a positive way, all Aug. applicants can expected to receive their grants in Nov., as it is the standard timeframe required. YEAH! The killing wait will soon end! Let's hope for the best all Aug. applicants!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## TheExpatriate

ronthevisio said:


> @phonecallstoimmi, I digress! It's too early for me to call them in my own case however, I'm a believer that SLAs are often not met. So if 3 months is stated in the immi website I'm happy if it takes around 4 months - yes we will see. Curiosity is different to anxiety.
> 
> Now coming to my digression, I understand the emotions of my young friends in waiting for the approval, so called grant. I know for one, what an applicant could go through to even apply for an AU PR! Borrowings, dejections, hope, planning and much more.
> 
> To say the least, I do not believe at all that the people answering general queries - whatever the number is unless stolen from someone else's case officer's email - are the same as who process the visa applications. Essentially meaning, you have the right to ask provided you're not cheating.


I beg to differ. The person who took my call is the one who processed my visa and signed my grant letter. They are the same at the end


----------



## gouravsood

rahulb said:


> Thanks but If I apply for myself then also my application will be on hold ?


In case you apply for yourself only, then later you will need to add your wife details into your application to get her the VISA and then CO will any request medical anyways.

If you won't, then she won't be included in the 189 VISA and later after travelling to AUS alone, you need to sponsor her which will definitely be a longer route.

So best is lodge your application ASAP without any delay with both of you and then get the medical done once CO requests. 

Thanks,
Gourav.


----------



## jainneha

JennyAus said:


> Hi guys, there is NEWS from my agent regarding 189 applications lodged in August 2014 and September 2014. Please read this thread carefully. I think this can be good news for those who lodged their applications in September 2014. Others lodged apps in August 2014, I also need your kindly attention in this thread. VERY IMPORTANT !!!
> 
> 1)	As per requirement from DIBP, every CO has to review their current applications within the timeframes so that they can move to other applications. This means at the moment, you can see that they are reviewing those applications lodged in August 2014, some of them have already finished processing August 2014 within their time frames and now they start to move on to the September applications. Others are still trying to finish August applications as quickly as they can.
> 
> 2)	SEPTEMBER applications lodged:
> From now on, few teams in DIBP will start to process the applications lodged in September 2014. For those who lodged their applications before 14 September 2014, you guys can expect to have your GOLDEN MAILS ( i.e VISA GRANT) from now on, but you gotta be patient. You should understand that only few teams in DIBP start to review your applications atm (in Section 1, I have already explained to you guys the reasons why). You should know that the process of applications for you guys will be slow, very slow I must say so Be patient!! That’s all you must do at this stage. For those who lodged their applications after 14 September 2014, you can expect to have your visa grant around 20 November 2014 onwards.
> 
> Please note that:
> 
> Make sure all your documents are frontloaded. Meds check should be done before a CO is allocated for your case.
> For those who submit Meds check and PCC after your CO is allocated (especially those applied applications outside Australia) to your case or those coming from high risk countries, you should expect to have your visa grant a bit later than others.
> 
> 3)	AUGUST applications lodged:
> 
> From what my agent said Immi staff are extremely angry and annoyed with August applicants. They said they had been trying hard to review those applications as quickly as they could; however, there are a huge number of phone calls and even emails bombarding their teams to ask all the same questions such as CO allocation timeframes, asking if their own applications been allocated to a CO or any team or not, even complaining to Immi staff that why they lodged their applications in the very first place of August, but until now have not got visa grant or CO allocated or comparing their own cases to others who lodged their applications very near to the end of August but got grant already etc……… This is the main reason why the speed of processing of the August applications gets too slow at the moment (you guys all can see this on visa tracker). Furthermore, as being told, compared previous months, August processing time is too slow due to those reasons. In previous months, they said they did receive phone calls and emails but not like August, just too many calls and emails. They are being busy answering phone calls and emails but NOT reviewing the applications.
> 
> So for your own benefits and also for others, I beg you guys NOT to call or email them and ask for those above questions anymore. Let them do their jobs. They want to help us a lot, but what we are doing now is just to meddle with their available time to process your own applications and others.
> 
> So please DO NOT feel itchy in your hands to make phone calls to them. If you guys follow my advice, I am sure all of you and I myself will get our GOLDEN MAILS very soon.
> 
> Please help me pass over this message or this thread to all of your friends in this forum or from other forums that you may also join. Let them know what they should do to help their own benefits and others as well.
> 
> NOTE:
> This advice is applied to all applicants (189 & 190 August and September applicants). Please keep in mind that every call you make or every email you send to DIBP, this not only affect your own applications process & outcome but also others.


I agree with you to a certain level but moving into another country is a big deal. We need to plan in advance especially for parents with kids. Also, the application fee is not cheap, so I guess we deserve some bit to actually call them and ask them about whats going on. For some people like me, case officers have been assigned but we have not heard from them for a while which makes us anxious.. Just to take another example, if you have submitted a report to your manager and he doesnt revert back, dont you go and follow up with him? Its the same concept..

Hope you understand our plee too..


----------



## ronthevisio

@cancerianrules - I've already disclaimed that. It's not fair!

@The Expatriate - no facts to back you up. Sorry, I understand your point but it's simply unbelievable.


----------



## cancerianlrules

jainneha said:


> I agree with you to a certain level but moving into another country is a big deal. We need to plan in advance especially for parents with kids. Also, the application fee is not cheap, so I guess we deserve some bit to actually call them and ask them about whats going on. For some people like me, case officers have been assigned but we have not heard from them for a while which makes us anxious.. Just to take another example, if you have submitted a report to your manager and he doesnt revert back, dont you go and follow up with him? Its the same concept..
> 
> Hope you understand our plee too..


There is no problem in calling the general inquiries number, however, calling a CO team when a CO is not allocated, is the problem. The CO has to stop working on the cases and answer stupid phone calls from random people.

DIBP gives clear guidelines on criterion and processing times, I am sure every applicant is aware of the same prior to applying. Why moan on something that you already knew prior to paying the visa fees?


----------



## cancerianlrules

ronthevisio said:


> @cancerianrules - I've already disclaimed that. It's not fair!
> 
> @The Expatriate - no facts to back you up. Sorry, I understand your point but it's simply unbelievable.


A fact, however, is that I received communication from my CO and when I called the number on the email, the same person answered the phone (co-incidentally). I verified his full name and asked him, if he actually was my case officer, which he confirmed.


----------



## ronthevisio

@cancerianrules - I'm with you. 

People claiming agents giving them first hand info is absolutely false. Immi officials are under an oath not to declare any internal info. They even won't talk to you on this if you're their family. How come an agent knows something that's not public! I want to meet that agent.


----------



## cancerianlrules

ronthevisio said:


> @cancerianrules - I'm with you.
> 
> People claiming agents giving them first hand info is absolutely false. Immi officials are under an oath not to declare any internal info. They even won't talk to you on this if you're their family. How come an agent knows something that's not public! I want to meet that agent.


May be the agent is also an expat forum member, and has been reading the posts and making stories out of them!


----------



## ronthevisio

If you get an email with a contact number then that's your CO, I agree. You still shouldn't be calling them as the current SLA is that your application will be assigned within 3 months. Decisions may take longer depending on individual circumstances. 

However, my point was we should always be calling the general enquiry number to ask for General information. 

@ canceriamrules - why did you have to call the CO?


----------



## cancerianlrules

ronthevisio said:


> If you get an email with a contact number then that's your CO, I agree. You still shouldn't be calling them as the current SLA is that your application will be assigned within 3 months. Decisions may take longer depending on individual circumstances.
> 
> However, my point was we should always be calling the general enquiry number to ask for General information.
> 
> @ canceriamrules - why did you have to call the CO?


To seek clarifications on my medical referral.


----------



## ronthevisio

I just read your recent post which explains why you called'em. It's quite fair.


----------



## ereeny

*189 lodged on Aug 14*

Hi all,
I'm new member here, it's very useful forum and I've been browsing useful info for a week now.
I have a question however, I have lodged subclass 189 on Aug 14 (2 adults and 2 children), it showed status "in progress" ever since.
I received a request for PCC and Meds a week ago from brisbane team 33, I'm preparing them now.
what can I do to extend the first entry day from now before it's allocated?? I can't move until next June/July 2015 as school will not be over until then??

does anyone know how long after I upload PCC for CO to grant?? is there any other requirement after PCC and Meds?? when will I be asked for 2nd installment (my spouse doesn't have proof of english)
Your help is appreciated,
Thanks/


----------



## goingtoau

run-bb said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Thank you for sharing this information to us. To think it in a positive way, all Aug. applicants can expected to receive their grants in Nov., as it is the standard timeframe required. YEAH! The killing wait will soon end! Let's hope for the best all Aug. applicants!! :fingerscrossed:


What is the normal processing time for 189 visa from any country ?


----------



## ronthevisio

@TheExpatriate - no offence meant.


----------



## Stakeout

goingtoau said:


> What is the normal processing time for 189 visa from any country ?


75% of 189 applicants are supposedly processed within 3 months of application. Certain HR countries will require additional external security check that can delay the process by over an additional 12 months.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Agents make up lots of s**t and I see lots of "fiction" in their claims, however, claiming that those who take the calls are not those who process is baseless.


----------



## ronthevisio

@ereeny - Hi! Here in Australia the term starts in Jan. You will either have to smarten your kids to be competent for the next class (grade as we call it here) or lose 6 months. I've been through it. And it actually doesn't matter if your child will be studying here till uni.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ronthevisio said:


> @TheExpatriate - no offence meant.


none taken


----------



## ronthevisio

@TheExpatriate - it depends on which number you're calling.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ronthevisio said:


> @TheExpatriate - it depends on which number you're calling.


Queensland General Skilled Migration (GSM) Processing Centre @ Brisbane (a.k.a here on the forum as DIBP Brisbane office) ..... The voice prompt says welcome to QLD GSM Processing center, then puts you through to an officer. The officer who responded was the one who processed and granted my visa btw.


----------



## ronthevisio

@JennyAus - agents name please.


----------



## Annsiya

fly2shashi said:


> I was in the same situation with my daughters passport. Her passport was reissued after we lodged our visas. We checked with the hospital (in Edinburgh) and they asked us to carry both the passports for verification though they uploaded results with the old passport details. Use form 929 to update your husband's passport details and upload it in immi account. Do this as early as you can.
> 
> No, you don't have to upload anything for non migrating dependents.
> 
> SS


Thanks for ur reply.I am bit relieved nw.I will do it asap.So the form should be completed and signed by my husband,right?
Is the client number or file number asked iin form s actually t he TRN number ?Is that ok to give the TRN number of my application,since I kept him as non migrating dep?
Thanks,
Annsiya


----------



## ask2

nancyk said:


> Hi Guys I have got my grant this morning


Congrats Nancy  Which Team ?


----------



## swatsandy

JennyAus said:


> Hi guys, there is NEWS from my agent regarding 189 applications lodged in August 2014 and September 2014. Please read this thread carefully. I think this can be good news for those who lodged their applications in September 2014. Others lodged apps in August 2014, I also need your kindly attention in this thread. VERY IMPORTANT !!!
> 
> 1)	As per requirement from DIBP, every CO has to review their current applications within the timeframes so that they can move to other applications. This means at the moment, you can see that they are reviewing those applications lodged in August 2014, some of them have already finished processing August 2014 within their time frames and now they start to move on to the September applications. Others are still trying to finish August applications as quickly as they can.
> 
> 2)	SEPTEMBER applications lodged:
> From now on, few teams in DIBP will start to process the applications lodged in September 2014. For those who lodged their applications before 14 September 2014, you guys can expect to have your GOLDEN MAILS ( i.e VISA GRANT) from now on, but you gotta be patient. You should understand that only few teams in DIBP start to review your applications atm (in Section 1, I have already explained to you guys the reasons why). You should know that the process of applications for you guys will be slow, very slow I must say so Be patient!! That’s all you must do at this stage. For those who lodged their applications after 14 September 2014, you can expect to have your visa grant around 20 November 2014 onwards.
> 
> Please note that:
> 
> Make sure all your documents are frontloaded. Meds check should be done before a CO is allocated for your case.
> For those who submit Meds check and PCC after your CO is allocated (especially those applied applications outside Australia) to your case or those coming from high risk countries, you should expect to have your visa grant a bit later than others.
> 
> 3)	AUGUST applications lodged:
> 
> From what my agent said Immi staff are extremely angry and annoyed with August applicants. They said they had been trying hard to review those applications as quickly as they could; however, there are a huge number of phone calls and even emails bombarding their teams to ask all the same questions such as CO allocation timeframes, asking if their own applications been allocated to a CO or any team or not, even complaining to Immi staff that why they lodged their applications in the very first place of August, but until now have not got visa grant or CO allocated or comparing their own cases to others who lodged their applications very near to the end of August but got grant already etc……… This is the main reason why the speed of processing of the August applications gets too slow at the moment (you guys all can see this on visa tracker). Furthermore, as being told, compared previous months, August processing time is too slow due to those reasons. In previous months, they said they did receive phone calls and emails but not like August, just too many calls and emails. They are being busy answering phone calls and emails but NOT reviewing the applications.
> 
> So for your own benefits and also for others, I beg you guys NOT to call or email them and ask for those above questions anymore. Let them do their jobs. They want to help us a lot, but what we are doing now is just to meddle with their available time to process your own applications and others.
> 
> So please DO NOT feel itchy in your hands to make phone calls to them. If you guys follow my advice, I am sure all of you and I myself will get our GOLDEN MAILS very soon.
> 
> Please help me pass over this message or this thread to all of your friends in this forum or from other forums that you may also join. Let them know what they should do to help their own benefits and others as well.
> 
> NOTE:
> This advice is applied to all applicants (189 & 190 August and September applicants). Please keep in mind that every call you make or every email you send to DIBP, this not only affect your own applications process & outcome but also others.


This information will really calm many of us.
It seems that applicants already started getting grants those lodged visa in early September.

Apeksha S	6-Sep-2014	261111	190 PCC - 15th Sep, Medicals - 1st Oct	28-Oct-2014	Indian	India	Brisbane Team 33	Offshore	SA 1.73	Independent 
gerardOZ	5-Sep-2014	261311	190	Direct Grant	30/09/2014 all other docs uploaded	29-Oct-2014	Philippines	Philippines Offshore	NSW 1.80	Independent


----------



## ereeny

ronthevisio said:


> @ereeny - Hi! Here in Australia the term starts in Jan. You will either have to smarten your kids to be competent for the next class (grade as we call it here) or lose 6 months. I've been through it. And it actually doesn't matter if your child will be studying here till uni.


Hi ronthevisio,
thanks for your prompt response.
Actually, I'm not planning into make PR from first visit, we'll go for landing for 3 months first to study the atmosphere before we make our final move.
I read a lot of signatures from members of the forum to calculate the date of first entry and I couldn't understand how it's calculated. 
Is it ok to ask the CO before he decides on it? or is it unwise?
regards


----------



## gouravsood

JennyAus said:


> Hi guys, there is NEWS from my agent regarding 189 applications lodged in August 2014 and September 2014. Please read this thread carefully. I think this can be good news for those who lodged their applications in September 2014. Others lodged apps in August 2014, I also need your kindly attention in this thread. VERY IMPORTANT !!!
> 
> 1)	As per requirement from DIBP, every CO has to review their current applications within the timeframes so that they can move to other applications. This means at the moment, you can see that they are reviewing those applications lodged in August 2014, some of them have already finished processing August 2014 within their time frames and now they start to move on to the September applications. Others are still trying to finish August applications as quickly as they can.
> 
> 2)	SEPTEMBER applications lodged:
> From now on, few teams in DIBP will start to process the applications lodged in September 2014. For those who lodged their applications before 14 September 2014, you guys can expect to have your GOLDEN MAILS ( i.e VISA GRANT) from now on, but you gotta be patient. You should understand that only few teams in DIBP start to review your applications atm (in Section 1, I have already explained to you guys the reasons why). You should know that the process of applications for you guys will be slow, very slow I must say so Be patient!! That’s all you must do at this stage. For those who lodged their applications after 14 September 2014, you can expect to have your visa grant around 20 November 2014 onwards.
> 
> Please note that:
> 
> Make sure all your documents are frontloaded. Meds check should be done before a CO is allocated for your case.
> For those who submit Meds check and PCC after your CO is allocated (especially those applied applications outside Australia) to your case or those coming from high risk countries, you should expect to have your visa grant a bit later than others.
> 
> 3)	AUGUST applications lodged:
> 
> From what my agent said Immi staff are extremely angry and annoyed with August applicants. They said they had been trying hard to review those applications as quickly as they could; however, there are a huge number of phone calls and even emails bombarding their teams to ask all the same questions such as CO allocation timeframes, asking if their own applications been allocated to a CO or any team or not, even complaining to Immi staff that why they lodged their applications in the very first place of August, but until now have not got visa grant or CO allocated or comparing their own cases to others who lodged their applications very near to the end of August but got grant already etc……… This is the main reason why the speed of processing of the August applications gets too slow at the moment (you guys all can see this on visa tracker). Furthermore, as being told, compared previous months, August processing time is too slow due to those reasons. In previous months, they said they did receive phone calls and emails but not like August, just too many calls and emails. They are being busy answering phone calls and emails but NOT reviewing the applications.
> 
> *So for your own benefits and also for others, I beg you guys NOT to call or email them and ask for those above questions anymore. Let them do their jobs. They want to help us a lot, but what we are doing now is just to meddle with their available time to process your own applications and others.
> 
> So please DO NOT feel itchy in your hands to make phone calls to them. If you guys follow my advice, I am sure all of you and I myself will get our GOLDEN MAILS very soon.
> 
> Please help me pass over this message or this thread to all of your friends in this forum or from other forums that you may also join. Let them know what they should do to help their own benefits and others as well. *
> 
> NOTE:
> 
> This advice is applied to all applicants (189 & 190 August and September applicants). Please keep in mind that every call you make or every email you send to DIBP, this not only affect your own applications process & outcome but also others.


TOTALLY Agreed with this. Please don't call until your VISA lodgement 3 months aren't complete....


----------



## gouravsood

Guys,

Not sure if everybody is reading August Thread but I request everybody to read below post form August thread before trying to call DIBP for the CO allocation/Status of your lodgement application:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/526857-189-visa-august-gang-85.html#post5610153

Please don't call Immigration team until your 3 months are complete.

Thanks,
Gourav.


----------



## sevnik0202

ereeny said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new member here, it's very useful forum and I've been browsing useful info for a week now.
> I have a question however, I have lodged subclass 189 on Aug 14 (2 adults and 2 children), it showed status "in progress" ever since.
> I received a request for PCC and Meds a week ago from brisbane team 33, I'm preparing them now.
> what can I do to extend the first entry day from now before it's allocated?? I can't move until next June/July 2015 as school will not be over until then??
> 
> does anyone know how long after I upload PCC for CO to grant?? is there any other requirement after PCC and Meds?? when will I be asked for 2nd installment (my spouse doesn't have proof of english)
> Your help is appreciated,
> Thanks/


First entry date = 1 year from Date of PCC/Medical which ever is earlier.


----------



## sevnik0202

Y this discussion? I called them 8 times including today I had complications in my case!! And today my call was regarding not receiving grant letters for my wife and son. May be there are people who call out of curosity but there are people who call them for genuine reasons.


----------



## Raviinc

Stakeout said:


> 75% of 189 applicants are supposedly processed within 3 months of application. Certain HR countries will require additional external security check that can delay the process by over an additional 12 months.


Which are the high risk countries?


----------



## cancerianlrules

sevnik0202 said:


> Y this discussion? I called them 8 times including today I had complications in my case!! And today my call was regarding not receiving grant letters for my wife and son. May be there are people who call out of curosity but there are people who call them for genuine reasons.


Bro this is about people who have no co allocation, and calling co to check their status. Making General inquiries on co number.

You already had a co and you were calling for clarifications, not status inquiry.


----------



## JennyAus

Raviinc said:


> Which are the high risk countries?


Pakistan, Afghanistan, Bangladesh ...etc


----------



## Raviinc

Need some advise...My points score is 60 without taking into consideration the 5 points for work my experience. Would it be advisable not to claim points for work experience as it could delay the process due to filing additional document and verification etc or would it weaken my application.


----------



## JennyAus

run-bb said:


> Hi Jenny,
> 
> Thank you for sharing this information to us. To think it in a positive way, all Aug. applicants can expected to receive their grants in Nov., as it is the standard timeframe required. YEAH! The killing wait will soon end! Let's hope for the best all Aug. applicants!! :fingerscrossed:


Yeah, I believe in the first two weeks of November, The rest of Aug applicants will have the visa grants.


----------



## fly2shashi

Annsiya said:


> Thanks for ur reply.I am bit relieved nw.I will do it asap.So the form should be completed and signed by my husband,right?
> Is the client number or file number asked iin form s actually t he TRN number ?Is that ok to give the TRN number of my application,since I kept him as non migrating dep?
> Thanks,
> Annsiya


Honestly, my agent did it for me and he didn't ask me to sign the form so, I am assuming you can sign it being main applicant. I checked the immi acknowledgement that my agent forwarded, there is a file number mentioned, I think you can the same.

Was wondering why do you have to do his meds, upload his passport when he is non-migrating dependent?

SS


----------



## sevnik0202

cancerianlrules said:


> Bro this is about people who have no co allocation, and calling co to check their status. Making General inquiries on co number.
> 
> You already had a co and you were calling for clarifications, not status inquiry.


Got ur point mate.... So I hereby request all the people who don't have a CO or have not completed three months after lodgement of visa, to not to call DIBP. This will save the precious time of CO's and their teams who are working on your applications(In public interest).

Dev


----------



## sevnik0202

fly2shashi said:


> Honestly, my agent did it for me and he didn't ask me to sign the form so, I am assuming you can sign it being main applicant. I checked the immi acknowledgement that my agent forwarded, there is a file number mentioned, I think you can the same.
> 
> Was wondering why do you have to do his meds, upload his passport when he is non-migrating dependent?
> 
> SS


Non migrating dependents have to go through medical mate. Since at a later stage you might feel like calling them over.


----------



## fly2shashi

sevnik0202 said:


> Got ur point mate.... So I hereby request all the people who don't have a CO or have not completed three months after lodgement of visa, to not to call DIBP. This will save the precious time of CO's and their teams who are working on your applications(In public interest).
> 
> Dev


And if CO is not yet allocated and you can't hold your horses (like me  ) to know when a CO will be allocated to your case then use Skype (if calling from outside Australia) and call the general enquiry number +61 131 881. Sometimes it takes ages to get through the queue but there are thousands like you and me who would be calling.

SS


----------



## fly2shashi

sevnik0202 said:


> Non migrating dependents have to go through medical mate. Since at a later stage you might feel like calling them over.


May be I misunderstood the meaning of *Non Migrating* dependent?

Correct me if I am wrong, I was under the impression that non migrating dependent means - one who is dependent/related to you but will not be migrating with you and you are not paying for their visa fees. And if at a later stage you want to call them over then you apply for their residency, pay the fees and then get the meds done?

For example, I lodged my application saying my beloved wife is not moving with me (she would have killed me for that  ), did not pay for her fees then, why would I upload her passport and do meds for her. Cause if I want her to join me later, I would then lodge her application as my dependent, pay huge fees, wait for over an year and then do meds when CO asks for it.

SS


----------



## Vasu G

JennyAus said:


> Yeah, I believe in the first two weeks of November, The rest of Aug applicants will have the visa grants.



Hope your words come true !!!!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JennyAus

Vasu G said:


> Hope your words come true !!!!
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi Vasu G, 

what is the status of your docs on eVisa now???


----------



## sevnik0202

fly2shashi said:


> May be I misunderstood the meaning of *Non Migrating* dependent?
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, I was under the impression that non migrating dependent means - one who is dependent/related to you but will not be migrating with you and you are not paying for their visa fees. And if at a later stage you want to call them over then you apply for their residency, pay the fees and then get the meds done?
> 
> For example, I lodged my application saying my beloved wife is not moving with me (she would have killed me for that  ), did not pay for her fees then, why would I upload her passport and do meds for her. Cause if I want her to join me later, I would then lodge her application as my dependent, pay huge fees, wait for over an year and then do meds when CO asks for it.
> 
> SS


That can better be answered by DIBP friend. But I got that info from the forum so pitched in.


----------



## TheExpatriate

fly2shashi said:


> May be I misunderstood the meaning of *Non Migrating* dependent? Correct me if I am wrong, I was under the impression that non migrating dependent means - one who is dependent/related to you but will not be migrating with you and you are not paying for their visa fees. And if at a later stage you want to call them over then you apply for their residency, pay the fees and then get the meds done? For example, I lodged my application saying my beloved wife is not moving with me (she would have killed me for that  ), did not pay for her fees then, why would I upload her passport and do meds for her. Cause if I want her to join me later, I would then lodge her application as my dependent, pay huge fees, wait for over an year and then do meds when CO asks for it. SS


Because if your wife has a health and/or character issue you'd fail

So people cannot circumvent the system by getting a PR then trying to bring a dependent that has an issue


----------



## amhalabi

rahulb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got invitation in Sep-14 for 189 but I got confused on following points before I proceed further..My wife is 3.5 moth pregnant now so what is options I do have now ?
> 
> Scenario 1 : Can I apply VISA for myself only. Wife VISA I will apply later ? If I do so still my VISA will be on hold due to Medical of my wife is not be clear ?
> 
> Scenario 2 : I apply VISA for myself & my wife together. I understand that in such case, me and my wife both have to go for medicals. In this case I guess my application will go on hold till baby’s born.
> 
> Thanks
> Roy




It's easy.. just appy for you and your wife.. if you got the visa before having the baby, then you can go with your wife and have the delivery in Australia.. The baby will get the Australian passport directly. 

If not, and you have the baby before the visa, then you can submit for number 122 (if i'm not mistaken). It's called "change of circumstances". In this way, you will add the baby to your visa..


----------



## amhalabi

Hi guys... see the below point and please stick to it in order to guarantee faster visa process:


3)	AUGUST applications lodged:

From what my agent said Immi staff are extremely angry and annoyed with August applicants. They said they had been trying hard to review those applications as quickly as they could; however, there are a huge number of phone calls and even emails bombarding their teams to ask all the same questions such as CO allocation timeframes, asking if their own applications been allocated to a CO or any team or not, even complaining to Immi staff that why they lodged their applications in the very first place of August, but until now have not got visa grant or CO allocated or comparing their own cases to others who lodged their applications very near to the end of August but got grant already etc……… This is the main reason why the speed of processing of the August applications gets too slow at the moment (you guys all can see this on visa tracker). Furthermore, as being told, compared previous months, August processing time is too slow due to those reasons. In previous months, they said they did receive phone calls and emails but not like August, just too many calls and emails. They are being busy answering phone calls and emails but NOT reviewing the applications. 

So for your own benefits and also for others, I beg you guys NOT to call or email them and ask for those above questions anymore. Let them do their jobs. They want to help us a lot, but what we are doing now is just to meddle with their available time to process your own applications and others. 

So please DO NOT feel itchy in your hands to make phone calls to them. If you guys follow my advice, I am sure all of you and I myself will get our GOLDEN MAILS very soon. 

Please help me pass over this message or this thread to all of your friends in this forum or from other forums that you may also join. Let them know what they should do to help their own benefits and others as well. 

NOTE: 

This advice is applied to all applicants (189 & 190 August and September applicants). Please keep in mind that every call you make or every email you send to DIBP, this not only affect your own applications process & outcome but also others.


----------



## Vasu G

Hey Jenny,

I have uploaded few docs 20 days go , they are still in "required" state. All the rest I have uploaded long back and they are in "received" state.


----------



## dd17

gouravsood said:


> Guys,
> 
> Not sure if everybody is reading August Thread but I request everybody to read below post form August thread before trying to call DIBP for the CO allocation/Status of your lodgement application:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/526857-189-visa-august-gang-85.html#post5610153
> 
> Please don't call Immigration team until your 3 months are complete.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gourav.


Guyzz.. Let's pledge and agree with what Gourav said.. let's ensure this for a speedy grant.. pls no calls guyz!!


----------



## gouravsood

amhalabi said:


> It's easy.. just appy for you and your wife.. if you got the visa before having the baby, then you can go with your wife and have the delivery in Australia.. The baby will get the Australian passport directly.
> 
> If not, and you have the baby before the visa, then you can submit for number 122 (if i'm not mistaken). It's called "change of circumstances". In this way, you will add the baby to your visa..




Completely agreed with amhalabi!!!


----------



## fly2shashi

TheExpatriate said:


> Because if your wife has a health and/or character issue you'd fail
> 
> So people cannot circumvent the system by getting a PR then trying to bring a dependent that has an issue


Very much agreed TheExpatriate, but didn't quite understand why wouldn't they want health/character details for other family members for ex, say dependent parent/s for whom someone want to get the PR at a later stage?

Also, if the health/character fails for spouse, do they fail main applicant as well? I thought they would only fail the dependent's (surely in case of health by asking if they want to withdraw dependent's application). 

Maybe it is all at the discretion of DIBP 

SS


----------



## TheExpatriate

fly2shashi said:


> Very much agreed TheExpatriate, but didn't quite understand why wouldn't they want health/character details for other family members for ex, say dependent parent/s for whom someone want to get the PR at a later stage?
> 
> Also, if the health/character fails for spouse, do they fail main applicant as well? I thought they would only fail the dependent's (surely in case of health by asking if they want to withdraw dependent's application).
> 
> Maybe it is all at the discretion of DIBP
> 
> SS


dependent parents are not guaranteed a PR at a later stage. You actually have no guarantee to bring anyone in the country as a PR/Citizen except your nuclear family (spouse and children) ..... 

Health or Character are all or nothing. One family member fails, the whole family fails. Full stop, since DIBP does not split or separate families. If the whole family cannot come to Australia, no one can


----------



## sevnik0202

fly2shashi said:


> Very much agreed TheExpatriate, but didn't quite understand why wouldn't they want health/character details for other family members for ex, say dependent parent/s for whom someone want to get the PR at a later stage?
> 
> Also, if the health/character fails for spouse, do they fail main applicant as well? I thought they would only fail the dependent's (surely in case of health by asking if they want to withdraw dependent's application).
> 
> Maybe it is all at the discretion of DIBP
> 
> SS


Either all get grants, or if one fails all fail.


----------



## JennyAus

Hope today will be a good day for all August applicants.


----------



## padmakarrao

ereeny said:


> Hi all, I'm new member here, it's very useful forum and I've been browsing useful info for a week now. I have a question however, I have lodged subclass 189 on Aug 14 (2 adults and 2 children), it showed status "in progress" ever since. I received a request for PCC and Meds a week ago from brisbane team 33, I'm preparing them now. what can I do to extend the first entry day from now before it's allocated?? I can't move until next June/July 2015 as school will not be over until then?? does anyone know how long after I upload PCC for CO to grant?? is there any other requirement after PCC and Meds?? when will I be asked for 2nd installment (my spouse doesn't have proof of english) Your help is appreciated, Thanks/


Hi, you get one year from the date of pcc or medicals, so technically your first entry date would be of next november or so, solves your problem i hope.

Completing school has no value in Oz, as they admit your kids based on their age, they are not bothered which class they have completed in your home country. They dont even touch your results. Plan accordingly.

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## kingcantona7

good luck everyone......I hope they grant as many visas as they can in October itself...


----------



## Blueblack

Hi,

Got a mail from the CO (Brisbane Team 32) on the 02/09/14 requesting for Health requirements for four of us. I saw that medical reports are updated in Immiaccount on 10th Sep 2014. Present status says that "Processing, department will contact you" for all of us. Well its just been a wait ever since. 

Does an e-mail to brisbane.gsm.team32 will help to expedite the grant by any means? Pls give your valuable suggestions.


189 |233111 |60 Pts |EAust:14 Feb 2014|IELTS: Dec 2013 score L 8.0, R 6.5, W 6.0, S 7.0 |EOI: 03 Mar 14 |Invitation: 28th Apr 14 |AUS PCC: 05 May 2014 | Indian PCC: 06 Jun 2014|Visa Lodged: 16th Jun 2014 |Docs upload: 18th Jun 2014 | CO Team and CO Assigned: Team Adelaide, 02 Sep 2014|Medical: 10th Sep 2014 

regards,


----------



## bdapplicant

Since you got an email from CO, unless and until it is mentioned *not to reply that email;*, you can reply the CO mentioning that you have done the medical part and humbly request him/her to look after you case. 



Blueblack said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got a mail from the CO (Brisbane Team 32) on the 02/09/14 requesting for Health requirements for four of us. I saw that medical reports are updated in Immiaccount on 10th Sep 2014. Present status says that "Processing, department will contact you" for all of us. Well its just been a wait ever since.
> 
> Does an e-mail to brisbane.gsm.team32 will help to expedite the grant by any means? Pls give your valuable suggestions.
> 
> 
> 189 |233111 |60 Pts |EAust:14 Feb 2014|IELTS: Dec 2013 score L 8.0, R 6.5, W 6.0, S 7.0 |EOI: 03 Mar 14 |Invitation: 28th Apr 14 |AUS PCC: 05 May 2014 | Indian PCC: 06 Jun 2014|Visa Lodged: 16th Jun 2014 |Docs upload: 18th Jun 2014 | CO Team and CO Assigned: Team Adelaide, 02 Sep 2014|Medical: 10th Sep 2014
> 
> regards,


----------



## goingtoau

How many documents we can upload in the portal ? is there any limit?


----------



## ask2

JennyAus said:


> Hope today will be a good day for all August applicants.


Thanks Jenny.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## goingtoau

How many documents we can upload in the portal ? is there any limit?


----------



## sevnik0202

goingtoau said:


> How many documents we can upload in the portal ? is there any limit?


60 documents.


----------



## nddds

goingtoau said:


> How many documents we can upload in the portal ? is there any limit?


With help and love of this "forum gang" I have recvd a direct grant today. I lodged my app. In August 30 and exactly after 60 days I got the grant. Thanks to freezin I managed to upload the tax documents and I think it was the deal setter.
I didn't upload form 80 but I uploaded salary slips,tax documents,contract letters for each employer.
Thanks once again for each and every member and hope everyone will get their grant soon!!!!!!!!


To answer goingtoau's question, I did not face any limitation problem and I don't think there are any.


----------



## axl84

nddds said:


> With help and love of this "forum gang" I have recvd a direct grant today. I lodged my app. In August 30 and exactly after 60 days I got the grant. Thanks to freezin I managed to upload the tax documents and I think it was the deal setter.
> I didn't upload form 80 but I uploaded salary slips,tax documents,contract letters for each employer.
> Thanks once again for each and every member and hope everyone will get their grant soon!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> To answer goingtoau's question, I did not face any limitation problem and I don't think there are any.


What tax documents did you upload? ITR acknowledgement?


----------



## goingtoau

axl84 said:


> What tax documents did you upload? ITR acknowledgement?


I guess he is from Canada  , he meant the tax slips (T4) provided by Canadian employers.

I submitted the same too.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Blueblack said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got a mail from the CO (Brisbane Team 32) on the 02/09/14 requesting for Health requirements for four of us. I saw that medical reports are updated in Immiaccount on 10th Sep 2014. Present status says that "Processing, department will contact you" for all of us. Well its just been a wait ever since.
> 
> Does an e-mail to brisbane.gsm.team32 will help to expedite the grant by any means? Pls give your valuable suggestions.
> 
> 
> 189 |233111 |60 Pts |EAust:14 Feb 2014|IELTS: Dec 2013 score L 8.0, R 6.5, W 6.0, S 7.0 |EOI: 03 Mar 14 |Invitation: 28th Apr 14 |AUS PCC: 05 May 2014 | Indian PCC: 06 Jun 2014|Visa Lodged: 16th Jun 2014 |Docs upload: 18th Jun 2014 | CO Team and CO Assigned: Team Adelaide, 02 Sep 2014|Medical: 10th Sep 2014
> 
> regards,


Looking at your timeline and considering you have a CO allocated, you may call the number provided in the email to call the CO team for an update. Your lodgement date is well beyond 3 months tiimeline.

Good luck.


----------



## rahulb

gouravsood said:


> Completely agreed with amhalabi!!!


Thanks Guys for help so far, another question what is form 1392 ? What it use for ?


----------



## cancerianlrules

axl84 said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> Just my advice. I think you should lodge your visa application with both you and wife. Once you are assigned with a CO, tell him the situation. Make sure you enter that you are pregnant in your visa and medical applications. Do not take the medicals till your CO is assigned.


X ray on a pregnant lady can harm the child's genetics! Hence, wife will not be able to complete the medicals. This option is not valid.

Even if the CO allows the X ray, it can be very harmful to the baby! I would definitely avoid an x-ray during MY wife's pregnancy.


----------



## gouravsood

rahulb said:


> Thanks Guys for help so far, another question what is form 1392 ? What it use for ?


1392 is Pregnancy health undertaking form which can filled and submitted with the application if applicant if pregnant. CO can consider the case without medical but only for Low risk countries. India is considered to be High Risk country and you will need to get the medical done.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1392.pdf

Please check with your doctor before going ahead with the medicals.


----------



## ereeny

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, you get one year from the date of pcc or medicals, so technically your first entry date would be of next november or so, solves your problem i hope.
> 
> Completing school has no value in Oz, as they admit your kids based on their age, they are not bothered which class they have completed in your home country. They dont even touch your results. Plan accordingly.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks a lot for your clarification


----------



## GinjaNINJA

True that cancerian. X rays on pregnant lady will not be done by medical centres.


----------



## cancerianlrules

rahulb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got invitation in Sep-14 for 189 but I got confused on following points before I proceed further..My wife is 3.5 moth pregnant now so what is options I do have now ?
> 
> Scenario 1 : Can I apply VISA for myself only. Wife VISA I will apply later ? If I do so still my VISA will be on hold due to Medical of my wife is not be clear ?
> 
> Scenario 2 : I apply VISA for myself & my wife together. I understand that in such case, me and my wife both have to go for medicals. In this case I guess my application will go on hold till baby’s born.
> 
> Thanks
> Roy



The best option based on your circumstances is *Scenario 2*.

It might delay your entire family's PR but it will save the hassel of a spouse visa (which is relatively more complex I THINK).

3rd option is let your invitation expire, and submit a new EOI when you are ready. This is not recommended as it makes you susceptible to changes in rules by DIBP.

My opinion is Scenario 2! Good luck.


----------



## ereeny

sevnik0202 said:


> First entry date = 1 year from Date of PCC/Medical which ever is earlier.


Thanks very much for your reply, it helps a lot


----------



## TheExpatriate

ereeny said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new member here, it's very useful forum and I've been browsing useful info for a week now.
> I have a question however, I have lodged subclass 189 on Aug 14 (2 adults and 2 children), it showed status "in progress" ever since.
> I received a request for PCC and Meds a week ago from brisbane team 33, I'm preparing them now.
> what can I do to extend the first entry day from now before it's allocated?? I can't move until next June/July 2015 as school will not be over until then??
> 
> does anyone know how long after I upload PCC for CO to grant?? is there any other requirement after PCC and Meds?? when will I be asked for 2nd installment (my spouse doesn't have proof of english)
> Your help is appreciated,
> Thanks/



you will get one year from PCC/Med. Extending FED is impossible, unless you have some Force Majeure (someone is - God forbid - very sick, late term pregnancy, ...etc.) .... School year is not an acceptable reason to extend. 

If you provide Meds and PCCs now, you will have until October next year. 

Unless anyone's medical gets referred, or you get picked up for employment verification, you will get the grant pretty soon. Look at my timeline, it took six weeks after sending everything, however, 12 days were because my agent forgot to send one of the PCCs, and 3 weeks because of employer verification, so effectively it's a week or two after sending everything in.


You will be asked for VAC2 once your case is grant-ready.

Btw, we have a thread here for Egyptians on the forum as well ..... We are an absolute minority here


----------



## ereeny

TheExpatriate said:


> you will get one year from PCC/Med. Extending FED is impossible, unless you have some Force Majeure (someone is - God forbid - very sick, late term pregnancy, ...etc.) .... School year is not an acceptable reason to extend.
> 
> If you provide Meds and PCCs now, you will have until October next year.
> 
> Unless anyone's medical gets referred, or you get picked up for employment verification, you will get the grant pretty soon. Look at my timeline, it took six weeks after sending everything, however, 12 days were because my agent forgot to send one of the PCCs, and 3 weeks because of employer verification, so effectively it's a week or two after sending everything in.
> 
> 
> You will be asked for VAC2 once your case is grant-ready.
> 
> Btw, we have a thread here for Egyptians on the forum as well ..... We are an absolute minority here


thanks TheExpatriate for clarification,
but what is VAC2?? 
if you can send me the link for the egyptian thread, that would be great.
thanks.


----------



## nddds

axl84 said:


> What tax documents did you upload? ITR acknowledgement?


Yes its ITR


----------



## TheExpatriate

ereeny said:


> thanks TheExpatriate for clarification,
> but what is VAC2??
> if you can send me the link for the egyptian thread, that would be great.
> thanks.


VAC2 is the English language charge for your spouse.

Egyptians :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/461738-egyptians-forum-converge-here.html


----------



## remya2013

goingtoau said:


> How many documents we can upload in the portal ? is there any limit?



Even though in the website they have mentioned 60 is the limit, i was able to upload around 65 all together for both the applicants.


----------



## wonderful

Hi All

We received our Grant mail today (Myself and Spouse).
It's 189 Application, lodged on 29th Aug with 60 points.

The grant letter is from Brisbane GSM team (no team number mentioned).
Also it's a direct grant.

Thank you.

All the best for your grants. Its definitely on its way to your inbox


----------



## wonderful

Hi All

We received our Grant mail today (Myself and Spouse).
It's 189 Application, lodged on 29th Aug with 60 points.

The grant letter is from Brisbane GSM team (no team number mentioned).
Also it's a direct grant.

Thank you.

All the best for your grants. Its definitely on its way to your inbox


----------



## taniska

Guys,

I lodged mu Visa on 29-Aug and got CO allocation yesterday. Already uploaded most of the docs.
He sent an email asking for more docs i.e. only one, medicals for my kid which I didn't do because for kids it is same as 457, so thought that they will take that.

Now if I complete medicals for my kid and upload then how long it would take for grant?
Also can I assume that he may not ask any more details since if so he could have asked together...

Thanks


----------



## noobrex

fly2shashi said:


> Very much agreed TheExpatriate, but didn't quite understand why wouldn't they want health/character details for other family members for ex, say dependent parent/s for whom someone want to get the PR at a later stage?
> 
> Also, if the health/character fails for spouse, do they fail main applicant as well? I thought they would only fail the dependent's (surely in case of health by asking if they want to withdraw dependent's application).
> 
> Maybe it is all at the discretion of DIBP
> 
> SS


I am also going alone at the moment, have not filed the visa for my wife and kids...Can i get PCC and Medicals done for them as well if so how ? I would want there documents to be frontloaded as well to shorten the wait...Also do kids need to get tested as well they are 6 and 8 years old please suggest.


----------



## sheik1023

I am a june applicant still waiting for the grant. Anyone else in the same boat ???????


----------



## cancerianlrules

sheik1023 said:


> I am a june applicant still waiting for the grant. Anyone else in the same boat ???????


You will find a couple of people in the June applicants thread.


----------



## sheik1023

yes I know few of them in June applicants thread. Wanted to check if anyone else is still waiting..


----------



## sevnik0202

wonderful said:


> Hi All
> 
> We received our Grant mail today (Myself and Spouse).
> It's 189 Application, lodged on 29th Aug with 60 points.
> 
> The grant letter is from Brisbane GSM team (no team number mentioned).
> Also it's a direct grant.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> All the best for your grants. Its definitely on its way to your inbox


Congrats wonderful


----------



## australia2931

wonderful said:


> Hi All
> 
> We received our Grant mail today (Myself and Spouse).
> It's 189 Application, lodged on 29th Aug with 60 points.
> 
> The grant letter is from Brisbane GSM team (no team number mentioned).
> Also it's a direct grant.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> All the best for your grants. Its definitely on its way to your inbox


Congrats to you. ...
I applied on 11th August and still waiting for grant anxiously. Keeping fingers crossed


----------



## prodigy+

Hi

I lodged visa application on Aug 20 and have been uploading documents from then till yesterday. None of my uploaded documents are in received status and all of them are in required status. Is any one in the same situation? Please let me know


----------



## fly2shashi

noobrex said:


> I am also going alone at the moment, have not filed the visa for my wife and kids...Can i get PCC and Medicals done for them as well if so how ? I would want there documents to be frontloaded as well to shorten the wait...Also do kids need to get tested as well they are 6 and 8 years old please suggest.


I am really not very sure on this one. May be someone gone through similar situation would be in a better position to answer your question.

SS


----------



## cancerianlrules

prodigy+ said:


> Hi
> 
> I lodged visa application on Aug 20 and have been uploading documents from then till yesterday. None of my uploaded documents are in received status and all of them are in required status. Is any one in the same situation? Please let me know


Most of us are in same situation!


----------



## axl84

cancerianlrules said:


> Most of us are in same situation!


All my documents are 'received', but no contact from CO. Only medical is pending, think i'll take it this week. Also, my wifes FBI clearance is not coming through. Her fingerprints got rejected twice due to 'lack of clarity'. The forensic lab told us that it'll be difficult for her fingerprints to get accepted as she has 'excessive ridges'. Do you know any other method to get a FBI certificate apart from fingerprinting? Personal visit is not possible as we are now in India 
Tried contacting the US Consulate / Embassy but both keep referring me to the FBI fingerprinting website ... Please help!!!


----------



## taniska

Guys,

I lodged my 189 Visa on 29-Aug and got CO allocation yesterday. Already uploaded most of the docs. He sent an email asking for more docs i.e. only one, medicals for my kid which I didn't do because for kids it is same as 457, so thought that they will take that.

Now if I complete medicals for my kid and upload then how long it would take for grant?
Also can I assume that he may not ask any more details since if so he could have asked together...

If I would have done this earlier may be I could have got it now, but at that time after lodging I was unable to generate HAP ID for my kid. It was already saying Health is finalised...

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

noobrex said:


> I am also going alone at the moment, have not filed the visa for my wife and kids...Can i get PCC and Medicals done for them as well if so how ? I would want there documents to be frontloaded as well to shorten the wait...Also do kids need to get tested as well they are 6 and 8 years old please suggest.


I went through it myself. I have two minor non-mig deps, but no adults

a non-migrating dep will appear on your ImmiAccount visa application. You will need to click Arrange Health through MHD for them (just like yourself) if you want to FL your Meds. 

For adult non-mig dep you need to get the PCC and upload it, alongside the Passport, BC and Marriage Cert for spouses.


I highly discourage having non-mig deps, since it will mean a split in the family for a good part of a year or two, and much higher cost to get their visas


----------



## Rah1x

Hi,

I have a small query.

My *medical* test was submitted by the eClinic as it says "_Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass_ ....." (under "*Meeting the health requirement*" heading on immiAccount). 

However, there is still a "*Requested*" line in the list for documents there under "*Health, Evidence of*". When I click on "Attach Documents" for it, it shows me several items in the dropdown.. 

I am not sure what is missing here.. I was only told to get a medical in the email from CO..

Any idea? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a small query.
> 
> My *medical* test was submitted by the eClinic as it says "_Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass_ ....." (under "*Meeting the health requirement*" heading on immiAccount).
> 
> However, there is still a "*Requested*" line in the list for documents there under "*Health, Evidence of*". When I click on "Attach Documents" for it, it shows me several items in the dropdown..
> 
> I am not sure what is missing here.. I was only told to get a medical in the email from CO..
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Thanks a lot.



forget it. It's done. Doc status is not very indicative


----------



## redwanul

cancerianlrules said:


> X ray on a pregnant lady can harm the child's genetics! Hence, wife will not be able to complete the medicals. This option is not valid.
> 
> Even if the CO allows the X ray, it can be very harmful to the baby! I would definitely avoid an x-ray during MY wife's pregnancy.


X-ray is safe from 2nd trimester. Ask advice from your doctor. My wife is 8.5 months pregnant now and we did our medical test on her 4th month. They put some extra metal sheet on her belly during x-ray to protect the baby.


----------



## enzee

Rah1x said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a small query.
> 
> My *medical* test was submitted by the eClinic as it says "_Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass_ ....." (under "*Meeting the health requirement*" heading on immiAccount).
> 
> However, there is still a "*Requested*" line in the list for documents there under "*Health, Evidence of*". When I click on "Attach Documents" for it, it shows me several items in the dropdown..
> 
> I am not sure what is missing here.. I was only told to get a medical in the email from CO..
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


There are many instances I noticed on this forum like the one you have therefore I don't think there is anything to worry about.


----------



## Rah1x

enzee said:


> There are many instances I noticed on this forum like the one you have therefore I don't think there is anything to worry about.


So u guyz had to only do the medical right? Not filling any extra forms like 160 or something?

Thanks..


----------



## sevnik0202

Rah1x said:


> So u guyz had to only do the medical right? Not filling any extra forms like 160 or something?
> 
> Thanks..


I was never asked to fill any forms at the time of medicals.


----------



## enzee

Rah1x said:


> So u guyz had to only do the medical right? Not filling any extra forms like 160 or something?
> 
> Thanks..


CO just asked for Medicals and no forms were asked or filled regarding medical


----------



## asharma2

*189 Visa CO*

September 8,2014-lodged visa 189..still waiting for CO....Has anyone got the CO yet??


----------



## JennyAus

Are there anyone in here lodged your applications on 14th August 2014 but still havent got grant???

Please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## varun71863

asharma2 said:


> September 8,2014-lodged visa 189..still waiting for CO....Has anyone got the CO yet??


Today one guy who applied visa -190 on 8th sep got the grant, i think next week they will give grant to 189 also


----------



## JennyAus

Are there anyone in here lodged your applications on 14th August 2014 but still havent got grant???

Please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## australia2931

JennyAus said:


> Are there anyone in here lodged your applications on 14th August 2014 but still havent got grant???
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thank you


I have lodged on 10th August but not heard anything till now.


----------



## JennyAus

australia2931 said:


> I have lodged on 10th August but not heard anything till now.


As per visa tracker, I have seen that at the moment, applications lodged on 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 16th, 23rd, 24th, 25th, 26th, 27th , 28th and 31st of August are all frozen. 

Havent got anyone in these groups got grant yet.

I lodged mine on 14th of August, and in visa tracker, only two persons lodged apps the same day got their grants on 21st and 23rd of October.


----------



## run-bb

JennyAus said:


> As per visa tracker, I have seen that at the moment, applications lodged on 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 16th, 23rd, 24th, 25th, 26th, 27th , 28th and 31st of August are all frozen.
> 
> Havent got anyone in these groups got grant yet.
> 
> I lodged mine on 14th of August, and in visa tracker, only two persons lodged apps the same day got their grants on 21st and 23rd of October.


I have lodged on 11th Aug, nothing heard till now... My application was allocated to Team 23 on 2nd Oct.


----------



## run-bb

JennyAus said:


> As per visa tracker, I have seen that at the moment, applications lodged on 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 16th, 23rd, 24th, 25th, 26th, 27th , 28th and 31st of August are all frozen.
> 
> Havent got anyone in these groups got grant yet.
> 
> I lodged mine on 14th of August, and in visa tracker, only two persons lodged apps the same day got their grants on 21st and 23rd of October.



I think the visa tracker can only be used as reference. No conclusion or trend can be analysed from it as the information is incomplete and hard to verify whether it is genuine. Let's wait to the timeframe of 3 months, only a couple of weeks to go.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JennyAus

run-bb said:


> I have lodged on 11th Aug, nothing heard till now... My application was allocated to Team 23 on 2nd Oct.


I see.

If you have a look at visa tracker now, you will reckon that at this stage, DIBP tends to review those applications lodged around the end of August (29th & 30th of August). The rest of the groups are frozen or damn slow to see the outcomes.


----------



## JennyAus

run-bb said:


> I think the visa tracker can only be used as reference. No conclusion or trend can be analysed from it as the information is incomplete and hard to verify whether it is genuine. Let's wait to the timeframe of 3 months, only a couple of weeks to go.:fingerscrossed:


Two more weeks I believe !!


----------



## run-bb

JennyAus said:


> I see.
> 
> If you have a look at visa tracker now, you will reckon that at this stage, DIBP tends to review those applications lodged around the end of August (29th & 30th of August). The rest of the groups are frozen or damn slow to see the outcomes.


I believe it really depends on which team you are allocated. As far as I know TEAM 23 in Adelaide is really slow, all my friends who got granted already lodged in Aug. are not from team 23. You can call 131881 to check which team you are allocated, this number has nothing to do with case officer directly, so it will not affect the review process anyway.


----------



## run-bb

JennyAus said:


> Two more weeks I believe !!


As per to the important information you shared previously, if it is true that DIBP is reviewing their processing time to meet 3 month requirement, we can expect our grants in the middle of Nov. Anyway, I will call 131881 on 11th Nov., which is the 3 month limit in my case.


----------



## Kenneth777

189 Elodged: 11th August

Team Allocated: Adelaide 23

CO Allocated: No

I saw one guy who elodged on 1st September got his grant yesterday in a chinese forum. Feeling very frustrated about the fact that someone elodged 20 days later than me and got the grant, while I haven't got any response till now.


----------



## run-bb

Kenneth777 said:


> 189 Elodged: 11th August
> 
> Team Allocated: Adelaide 23
> 
> CO Allocated: No
> 
> I saw one guy who elodged on 1st September got his grant yesterday in a chinese forum. Feeling very frustrated about the fact that someone elodged 20 days later than me and got the grant, while I haven't got any response till now.


Proved my words....team 23 is very very slow, although I don't know the reason why....


----------



## run-bb

Kenneth777 said:


> 189 Elodged: 11th August
> 
> Team Allocated: Adelaide 23
> 
> CO Allocated: No
> 
> I saw one guy who elodged on 1st September got his grant yesterday in a chinese forum. Feeling very frustrated about the fact that someone elodged 20 days later than me and got the grant, while I haven't got any response till now.


Kenneth,

Have you uploaded form80? I have uploaded form 80, whose status is showed as "received", but the link "complete character assessment" is still active. I am not sure if it is a bug of the system.


----------



## Kenneth777

It's all good, everyone has this issue. Just ignore it.


----------



## MKIRESL

run-bb said:


> I believe it really depends on which team you are allocated. As far as I know TEAM 23 in Adelaide is really slow, all my friends who got granted already lodged in Aug. are not from team 23. You can call 131881 to check which team you are allocated, this number has nothing to do with case officer directly, so it will not affect the review process anyway.


Could you please let me know details about number 131881. Can any one call in this number from any country?


----------



## cancerianlrules

JennyAus said:


> As per visa tracker, I have seen that at the moment, applications lodged on 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 16th, 23rd, 24th, 25th, 26th, 27th , 28th and 31st of August are all frozen.
> 
> Havent got anyone in these groups got grant yet.
> 
> I lodged mine on 14th of August, and in visa tracker, only two persons lodged apps the same day got their grants on 21st and 23rd of October.


All this analysis goes for a toss, when you realise that some July applicants and 3-4 June applicants from the forum (there will be people outside the forum), are still awaiting grants!

I don't see any logic in interpreting any trends!


----------



## run-bb

MKIRESL said:


> Could you please let me know details about number 131881. Can any one call in this number from any country?


This is for general enquiries for onshore applicants only. You can check with your local offices as per said on DIBP website.


----------



## mahesh2013

All i got my grant today for 190. Below are the timelines -

Visa Applied - 17/05/2014
PCC and Medicals - 9/10/2014
Grant received - 29/10/2014

Thanks to everyone on the forum who contributed with all the helpful information. All the best to others.


----------



## vdewan

Hi,
I lodged my app on Aug 14 & still waiting for grant. The only change I see in my acc is the document list has changed from Required to Received as of Oct 15. Don't know what exactly it means.
I uploaded few more pending docs on Oct 27. The status of these docs changed from Recommended to Required.
Don't think any CO is assigned to me, as no corrospondence yet.

Thanks




JennyAus said:


> Are there anyone in here lodged your applications on 14th August 2014 but still havent got grant???
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi seniors

The statutory declaration we submit should be accompanied by salary slip/ service certificate/termination letter. Who should submit either of these documents. Will they be mine who is getting assessed or the declarant who is signing and confirming my duties.

As per my agent declarant has to submit either of them else acs will not consider my experience. Pls guide and also share ur experiences


----------



## swatsandy

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> The statutory declaration we submit should be accompanied by salary slip/ service certificate/termination letter. Who should submit either of these documents. Will they be mine who is getting assessed or the declarant who is signing and confirming my duties.
> 
> As per my agent declarant has to submit either of them else acs will not consider my experience. Pls guide and also share ur experiences


a statutory declaration would suffice. No need to submit any additional documents.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi seniors

The statutory declaration we submit should be accompanied by salary slip/ service certificate/termination letter. Who should submit either of these documents. Will they be mine who is getting assessed or the declarant who is signing and confirming my duties.

As per my agent declarant has to submit either of them else acs will not consider my experience. Pls guide and also share ur experiences


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi seniors

The statutory declaration we submit should be accompanied by salary slip/ service certificate/termination letter. Who should submit either of these documents. Will they be mine who is getting assessed or the declarant who is signing and confirming my duties.

As per my agent declarant has to submit either of them else acs will not consider my experience. Pls guide and also share ur experiences


----------



## sevnik0202

mahesh2013 said:


> All i got my grant today for 190. Below are the timelines -
> 
> Visa Applied - 17/05/2014
> PCC and Medicals - 9/10/2014
> Grant received - 29/10/2014
> 
> Thanks to everyone on the forum who contributed with all the helpful information. All the best to others.


Congrats....


----------



## vdewan

The following documents were submitted by me:
Self decleration ( detailing roles & responsibilities)
Manager's decleration ( format similar to self decleration with wordings as 3rd party)
First month & last month pay slip
Copy of Form 16
Offer letter
Relieving Letter

I guess your agent is talking about manager's decleration that needs to be digned by him.




XINGSINGH said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> The statutory declaration we submit should be accompanied by salary slip/ service certificate/termination letter. Who should submit either of these documents. Will they be mine who is getting assessed or the declarant who is signing and confirming my duties.
> 
> As per my agent declarant has to submit either of them else acs will not consider my experience. Pls guide and also share ur experiences


----------



## kettlerope

Hi friends,

Please read my timelines in the signature. When can I expect grant / CO allocation? Has anyone got it who has a similar visa lodged date?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi Vdewan

Agent is saying manager declaration along with his salary slip or service certificate or his termination letter not mine


----------



## GinjaNINJA

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi Vdewan
> 
> Agent is saying manager declaration along with his salary slip or service certificate or his termination letter not mine


Your agent is rubbish. Doesn't know squat.
Statuatory declaration is enough from your senior colleague or manager.
ACS wouldn't even ask for your payslips or tax docs why would they even bother to have your bosses or managers docs(moreover he is not even an applicant).
Either you follow ACS checklist or listen to your agent.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Yes u r rite bro. Infact I have shared a clarification mail from acs despite of that they are claiming only they are right because of their expertise. Appended is the copy of same. 

---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: "Skills Assessment" <[email protected]>
Date: 20 Oct 2014 05:38
Subject: RE: Information on Statutory Declaration
To: "xxxxxxxxx" <xxxxxxx>
Cc: 

Dear xing singh,

*

Thank you for your email.

*

The document that you provide as evidence to accompany your Statutory Declaration must be for you, the applicant. For example, your pay slips, or your termination letter.

*

Please let us know if you have any further questions.

*

Kind regards,

*

Bridget

*

*

*



Skills Assessment Team
ACS Skills Assessments
D +61 (0) 9290 3422

E [email protected]

*

*

*

*

*

From: xxxxxx [mailto:xxxxxxx] 
Sent: Monday, 20 October 2014 6:39 AM
To: Skills Assessment
Subject: Information on Statutory Declaration

*

Dear Team,

I want to apply for ACS assesment and will submit statutory declaration. As per guidelines stated on your site one of the below mentioned document should accompany statutory declaration.

1. First and last salary slip
2. Human Resource Statement or Service Certificate
3.Termination letter with corresponding dates

Now who should submit either of this document. Will it be me whose skills are to be assesed or my supervisor/senior who is going to confirm my duties by signing it.

As per my agent these documents are to be furnished by my supervisor/senior who is signing the declaration.

Please clarify who needs to submit either of three documents.

Skills Assessment Team D +61 (0) 2 9290 3422 E


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Well it clearly says what ACS wants.
If your agent still insists then either you say NO or you submit what your agent says.
FYI it ll not have a negative impact on your assessment just gonna annoy the assessor when he finds unwanted docs.


----------



## fly2shashi

XINGSINGH said:


> Yes u r rite bro. Infact I have shared a clarification mail from acs despite of that they are claiming only they are right because of their expertise. Appended is the copy of same.
> 
> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: "Skills Assessment" <[email protected]>
> Date: 20 Oct 2014 05:38
> Subject: RE: Information on Statutory Declaration
> To: "xxxxxxxxx" <xxxxxxx>
> Cc:
> 
> Dear xing singh,
> 
> *
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> *
> 
> The document that you provide as evidence to accompany your Statutory Declaration must be for you, the applicant. For example, your pay slips, or your termination letter.
> 
> *
> 
> Please let us know if you have any further questions.
> 
> *
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> *
> 
> Bridget
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Skills Assessment Team
> ACS Skills Assessments
> D +61 (0) 9290 3422
> 
> E [email protected]
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> From: xxxxxx [mailto:xxxxxxx]
> Sent: Monday, 20 October 2014 6:39 AM
> To: Skills Assessment
> Subject: Information on Statutory Declaration
> 
> *
> 
> Dear Team,
> 
> I want to apply for ACS assesment and will submit statutory declaration. As per guidelines stated on your site one of the below mentioned document should accompany statutory declaration.
> 
> 1. First and last salary slip
> 2. Human Resource Statement or Service Certificate
> 3.Termination letter with corresponding dates
> 
> Now who should submit either of this document. Will it be me whose skills are to be assesed or my supervisor/senior who is going to confirm my duties by signing it.
> 
> As per my agent these documents are to be furnished by my supervisor/senior who is signing the declaration.
> 
> Please clarify who needs to submit either of three documents.
> 
> Skills Assessment Team D +61 (0) 2 9290 3422 E


Your agent is indeed rubbish. I have only submitted the docs of mine and not the one who signed. And I had submitted two stat decs, one for my India exp and the second for my Australia exp whilst I was on 457.

SS


----------



## vdewan

Xing,
The members are right. Why would ACS require your managers document? They are assessing your skills.
If you have not paid anything to your agent, just get rid of him. Follow and take help from seniors in this forum. The seniors can share sample of decleration based on your ANZSCO code. 
To be frank after your assessment, agents are just uploading the docs for which they charge hefty amounts (though I have also used one).

Let me know if you need any help with samples of decleration letter.



XINGSINGH said:


> Hi Vdewan
> 
> Agent is saying manager declaration along with his salary slip or service certificate or his termination letter not mine





XINGSINGH said:


> Hi Vdewan
> 
> Agent is saying manager declaration along with his salary slip or service certificate or his termination letter not mine


----------



## netrav

So we need to get PCC for 3yr kid also??


----------



## fly2shashi

netrav said:


> So we need to get PCC for 3yr kid also??


No you don't.

SS


----------



## sultanshah

Dear brothers,

I have a question. I am an electrical engineer from Pakistan. I have 5 years work experience which is also assessed by engineers Australia. If I complete 60 points (190 visa) without claiming points for work experience, will DIBP create any problem or issue?. Acctually I am not confident about my employers. My last employer has winded up the company and there is an issue with my new employer.

points distribution:
age: 30, qualification: 15, IELTS: 10, Nomination: 5. total: 60 points.

Please discuss.

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate

netrav said:


> So we need to get PCC for 3yr kid also??


yes, you never know, maybe he soiled his kindergarten caregiver's clothes with his popsicle 

no, kidding  only adults


----------



## XINGSINGH

Thanks guys can u pls share statutory declaration format


----------



## gerardOZ

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> The statutory declaration we submit should be accompanied by salary slip/ service certificate/termination letter. Who should submit either of these documents. Will they be mine who is getting assessed or the declarant who is signing and confirming my duties.
> 
> As per my agent declarant has to submit either of them else acs will not consider my experience. Pls guide and also share ur experiences



lol with your agent.... those docs should be yours, 
acs just wants you to provide more evidence of your employment.
for my case, i just send stat dec for roles and responsibilities and
employment certificate ... thats all

besides, who in their right mind give their salary slips to their collegues?


----------



## mattcuz

Hey guys. Any news from anyone??


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ya u r right Gerad agent is bunch of ****. No one has questioned them so, they are assuming they are right. 

Anyways just called acs office now and reconfirmed same thing. They clearly said document will be mine not of declarant and if I don't provide them then experience will not be assesed


----------



## 189756

Guys i got my grant an hour ago  
Invt 29 Aug
lodged on 3rd sep 189 
2613 60 points 
Onshore Indian passport. 

Direct Grant - All docs front load, No Form 80 
Adeliadle GSM Team 8


----------



## sevnik0202

netrav said:


> So we need to get PCC for 3yr kid also??


No PCC for 3 year old.


----------



## sevnik0202

sultanshah said:


> Dear brothers,
> 
> I have a question. I am an electrical engineer from Pakistan. I have 5 years work experience which is also assessed by engineers Australia. If I complete 60 points (190 visa) without claiming points for work experience, will DIBP create any problem or issue?. Acctually I am not confident about my employers. My last employer has winded up the company and there is an issue with my new employer.
> 
> points distribution:
> age: 30, qualification: 15, IELTS: 10, Nomination: 5. total: 60 points.
> 
> Please discuss.
> 
> Regards


You will be fine if you do not claim points for experience.


----------



## sevnik0202

adiii said:


> Guys i got my grant an hour ago
> Invt 29 Aug
> lodged on 3rd sep 189
> 2613 60 points
> Onshore Indian passport.
> 
> Direct Grant - All docs front load, No Form 80
> Adeliadle GSM Team 8


Congrats adiii.


----------



## Annsiya

Hi All,
Is it possible to add my husband which I kept as non migrationg dependent to my application as secondany applicant after 190 visa lodgement?How should I do this and pay fees for him?No caseofficer allocation.I thought of adding him to my application since he has to undergoes medicals and character requirement on basis of non migrating dependents.Is it advisable to go for this?How about the language requirement for him?Need to Ielts test?

Thanks,
Annsiya


----------



## Bhawpanc

Hi guys...the wait is finally over for me..I hve got the golden mail and it was a direct grant...lodged 2 Sep


----------



## Aussie187

I got my PR grant today morning  Finally the wait is over. I lodged my 189 visa on September 2. 

Wishing all of them in this forum to get speedy grants


----------



## TJ Aus

Hi guys..
Im a new member here and came across this post about 189 visa appplicants..who lodged in october..
Well i lodged my application on 13/10/14, with all documents needed ( Registered nurse nec)
Was wondering if anyone could help with how long before we get a grant...?? I hope everyone is in the same boat.......
Looking forward to answers......


----------



## TJ Aus

According to visa tracker....its roughly taking 8-10 weeks for visa grant (189)...As per that, all of us who lodged on 13/10/14 or around ...should have visas granted by december..if not before

Plz let me know what are your thoughts...


----------



## netrav

fly2shashi said:


> No you don't.
> 
> SS


Thanks a lot for the info


----------



## netrav

TheExpatriate said:


> yes, you never know, maybe he soiled his kindergarten caregiver's clothes with his popsicle
> 
> no, kidding  only adults


Thanks a lot for the info


----------



## Vasu G

Another week is ending ... I will complete 12 weeks by coming Tuesday..


----------



## harikris4u

Vasu G said:


> Another week is ending ... I will complete 12 weeks by coming Tuesday..


Next week will complete my 3rd month… Need to contact DIAC after that…

Already contacted them and was not satisfied with the answer.. I just hope to get good results next week…

Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## kettlerope

Aussie187 said:


> I got my PR grant today morning  Finally the wait is over. I lodged my 189 visa on September 2.
> 
> Wishing all of them in this forum to get speedy grants



Hi,

Had you uploaded form 80 or any other additional form upfront? Or did CO ask you to submit it?

Thanks.


----------



## kettlerope

Bhawpanc said:


> Hi guys...the wait is finally over for me..I hve got the golden mail and it was a direct grant...lodged 2 Sep


Hi Bhawpanc,

Had you uploaded form 80 or any other additional form upfront ? Or did CO ask you to submit it?

Thanks.


----------



## sevnik0202

Annsiya said:


> Hi All,
> Is it possible to add my husband which I kept as non migrationg dependent to my application as secondany applicant after 190 visa lodgement?How should I do this and pay fees for him?No caseofficer allocation.I thought of adding him to my application since he has to undergoes medicals and character requirement on basis of non migrating dependents.Is it advisable to go for this?How about the language requirement for him?Need to Ielts test?
> 
> Thanks,
> Annsiya


Yes IELTS with 4.5 bands each required othrwise you can provide a letter from his university stating all his studies were in english.
Yes you can add him to you application once CO is assigned.
He also needs to undergo medical and character assessment.


----------



## varun71863

kettlerope said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Please read my timelines in the signature. When can I expect grant / CO allocation? Has anyone got it who has a similar visa lodged date?


hopefully next week


----------



## prodigy+

harikris4u said:


> Next week will complete my 3rd month… Need to contact DIAC after that…
> 
> Already contacted them and was not satisfied with the answer.. I just hope to get good results next week…
> 
> Regards
> Harikrishnan Pandi


What is the status of your documents? 

Received or required?


----------



## axl84

cancerianlrules said:


> All this analysis goes for a toss, when you realise that some July applicants and 3-4 June applicants from the forum (there will be people outside the forum), are still awaiting grants!
> 
> I don't see any logic in interpreting any trends!


Totally agree. Looks like I am going to be spending a restless weekend. Some applicants who've gotten through around Aug 30th and even Sept 3rd are onshore guys. Wonder if theirs happens faster.. 
Wait is killing!! Grrr


----------



## axl84

Vasu G said:


> Another week is ending ... I will complete 12 weeks by coming Tuesday..


Don't worry bro, I'm sure it'll happen soon. You should try calling them.


----------



## Annsiya

sevnik0202 said:


> Yes IELTS with 4.5 bands each required othrwise you can provide a letter from his university stating all his studies were in english.
> Yes you can add him to you application once CO is assigned.
> He also needs to undergo medical and character assessment.


Thanks for ur kind information..I will probably go for adding him once I allocated a case officer.Actually my husband did 3 years diploma course and Is that ok to prove his functional english.?
Kind regards,
Annsiya


----------



## nesz

BossLadyMo said:


> Any August applicants in the building?


Hi,

Whats the status of your application?
Cheers


----------



## sevnik0202

Annsiya said:


> Thanks for ur kind information..I will probably go for adding him once I allocated a case officer.Actually my husband did 3 years diploma course and Is that ok to prove his functional english.?
> Kind regards,
> Annsiya


If its a 3 year course I think it will be fine. However, I request people who know better about this to pitch in and give your inputs.


----------



## Aussie187

kettlerope said:


> Hi,
> 
> Had you uploaded form 80 or any other additional form upfront? Or did CO ask you to submit it?
> 
> Thanks.


No Form 80. But all other documents were uploaded upfront.


----------



## IndigoKKing

Vasu G said:


> Another week is ending ... I will complete 12 weeks by coming Tuesday..


Don't worry bro! There are three working days till Tuesday (going by the trend of Saturday grants)


----------



## ask2

No grant or contact yet


----------



## elamaran

Annsiya said:


> Thanks for ur kind information..I will probably go for adding him once I allocated a case officer.Actually my husband did 3 years diploma course and Is that ok to prove his functional english.?
> Kind regards,
> Annsiya


Three year full time diploma with all instruction in English should be fine. In addition to that if the secondary education is also in English, you provide it as an additional document.

I provided letter from college and school for all the 2 Year master degree, 4 year bachelor degree, Class 1 to 12 for my spouse.

Refer this How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## mithu93ku

Submit form 1022 immediately , do not wait for CO allocation. Because if you get a direct grant you will not get the opportunity to add him. 
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf

Can I add a family member after I have lodged my visa application? 




Annsiya said:


> Hi All,
> Is it possible to add my husband which I kept as non migrationg dependent to my application as secondany applicant after 190 visa lodgement?How should I do this and pay fees for him?No caseofficer allocation.I thought of adding him to my application since he has to undergoes medicals and character requirement on basis of non migrating dependents.Is it advisable to go for this?How about the language requirement for him?Need to Ielts test?
> 
> Thanks,
> Annsiya





sevnik0202 said:


> Yes IELTS with 4.5 bands each required othrwise you can provide a letter from his university stating all his studies were in english.
> Yes you can add him to you application once CO is assigned.
> He also needs to undergo medical and character assessment.





Annsiya said:


> Thanks for ur kind information..I will probably go for adding him once I allocated a case officer.Actually my husband did 3 years diploma course and Is that ok to prove his functional english.?
> Kind regards,
> Annsiya


----------



## Duper

Hi guys,

just received my direct grant for my 189 application!

My timeline:
Application lodged: 02.09.2014
PCC: 14.09.2014
Medicals: 11.09.2014

My grant was issued by Team 4 of Adelaide

All the best for everyone still waiting!


----------



## Vasu G

axl84 said:


> Don't worry bro, I'm sure it'll happen soon. You should try calling them.



Hope so bro... I am going to call them on 10th or 11th Nov...


----------



## vimalnair

TJ Aus said:


> According to visa tracker....its roughly taking 8-10 weeks for visa grant (189)...As per that, all of us who lodged on 13/10/14 or around ...should have visas granted by december..if not before
> 
> Plz let me know what are your thoughts...


Hi TJ,
Yes the visa can be expected by December or later. It all depends on lots of factors.
1. 189 category is 4th in the priority list of all visa categories but the advantage is the processing of it is shortest.
2. The profession under which you are applied if its very much in demand then things can move even faster.
3. Our bad luck is that in December, Christmas and new year is coming and so from 25th officials may go on leave so things might take longer time. If we are lucky then they might hurry the process and we could be lucky.:fingerscrossed:
4. Also i think in Jan they are coming up with the review related to the different categories that they might remove or add or increase or decrease. As of now what i heard is that Accountant visa category might be removed.

Just a small advice to all friends here, in case the CO ask for any documents try to revert as soon as possible (but do not mess it up), so that they might process things faster.

These are just my views. If others have any other informations please share with all...

Also friends please all of you update your status with timelines...


----------



## ask2

Duper said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just received my direct grant for my 189 application!
> 
> My timeline:
> Application lodged: 02.09.2014
> PCC: 14.09.2014
> Medicals: 11.09.2014
> 
> My grant was issued by Team 4 of Adelaide
> 
> All the best for everyone still waiting!



Congrats... Onshore Applicant ?


----------



## Duper

Yes, indeed! Maybe that's why they sped it up a bit!


----------



## TheExpatriate

sevnik0202 said:


> If its a 3 year course I think it will be fine. However, I request people who know better about this to pitch in and give your inputs.


just book IELTS so you do not end up in a situation where the letter is rejected and then you have to wait for 2 months for IELTS to clear. All he needs is 4.5 Overall (not in each band)


----------



## Bhawpanc

kettlerope said:


> Hi Bhawpanc,
> 
> Had you uploaded form 80 or any other additional form upfront ? Or did CO ask you to submit it?
> 
> Thanks.


No form 80


----------



## bdapplicant

Congrats 



Duper said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just received my direct grant for my 189 application!
> 
> My timeline:
> Application lodged: 02.09.2014
> PCC: 14.09.2014
> Medicals: 11.09.2014
> 
> My grant was issued by Team 4 of Adelaide
> 
> All the best for everyone still waiting!


----------



## Deep439

Can someone explain how is the case differs from a normal case if the spouse(secondary applicant) is pregnant during EOI and visa lodgement??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## cancerianlrules

Deep439 said:


> Can someone explain how is the case differs from a normal case if the spouse(secondary applicant) is pregnant during EOI and visa lodgement??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


The only issue would be during Medicals after Visa Lodgement!

As a part of the medical examination, all the applicants are required to provide chest x-rays. Conducting X ray on a pregnant lady is not recommended. Some people do it after after about 3-4 months of pregnancy, but its based on individuals discretion, as its not 100% safe for the baby!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats bhawpac and aussie


----------



## elamaran

remya2013 said:


> Even though in the website they have mentioned 60 is the limit, i was able to upload around 65 all together for both the applicants.


The limit of 60 is per applicant.


----------



## nidhipathak

Hi,
Did you submit bank statements as well ? If yes, what duration pls ...?

Thanks.


----------



## sevnik0202

Duper said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just received my direct grant for my 189 application!
> 
> My timeline:
> Application lodged: 02.09.2014
> PCC: 14.09.2014
> Medicals: 11.09.2014
> 
> My grant was issued by Team 4 of Adelaide
> 
> All the best for everyone still waiting!


Congrats duper


----------



## MaxTheWolf

How's it going fellas?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Duper said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just received my direct grant for my 189 application!
> 
> My timeline:
> Application lodged: 02.09.2014
> PCC: 14.09.2014
> Medicals: 11.09.2014
> 
> My grant was issued by Team 4 of Adelaide
> 
> All the best for everyone still waiting!


Congrats Duper!


----------



## HMalhotra

Hi Guys.. 

Writing here after a long time.. I have a small query.. I have been granted with subclass 189 visa earlier this year.

But before I travel, I will be getting married. So do I need to intimate DIBP of the same using form 1022..?

If yes, how do I do that? Do I need to upload it along with with the other documents I uploaded while applying for the visa or email it? 

Do I need to send any evidence of the same as well and how much time does the department take to make a note of the same.

Please advise.

Thanks & regards,
HMalhotra


----------



## rashNAsh

Vasu G said:


> Hope so bro... I am going to call them on 10th or 11th Nov...


We also applied on the 8th of August, and no sign of CO or grant.. i wonder why the group of applicants from 5th - 12th aug are not being picked up.


----------



## Deep439

cancerianlrules said:


> The only issue would be during Medicals after Visa Lodgement!
> 
> As a part of the medical examination, all the applicants are required to provide chest x-rays. Conducting X ray on a pregnant lady is not recommended. Some people do it after after about 3-4 months of pregnancy, but its based on individuals discretion, as its not 100% safe for the baby!


And in this will the baby automatically get PR after birth or is there any document i have to process later on? How the baby will be included in the PR ?

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## TJ Aus

Thanks Vimal Nair, Much appreciated...


----------



## GinjaNINJA

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Writing here after a long time.. I have a small query.. I have been granted with subclass 189 visa earlier this year.
> 
> But before I travel, I will be getting married. So do I need to intimate DIBP of the same using form 1022..?
> 
> If yes, how do I do that? Do I need to upload it along with with the other documents I uploaded while applying for the visa or email it?
> 
> Do I need to send any evidence of the same as well and how much time does the department take to make a note of the same.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> HMalhotra


Doesn't make sense to upload 1022. You've already been granted 189 visa. Your visa case is closed.
Get married have all your marriage docs, land in Aust, settle in and apply for spouse visa(might take 10-12months).
Also you don't have to be separated spouse can be with you on a visitor visa for limited duration but make sure spouse is offshore when spouse visa is granted.


----------



## australia2931

rashNAsh said:


> We also applied on the 8th of August, and no sign of CO or grant.. i wonder why the group of applicants from 5th - 12th aug are not being picked up.


We all are in same situation and getting frustrated. Still have to keep calm and wait😞😞


----------



## Annsiya

GinjaNINJA said:


> Doesn't make sense to upload 1022. You've already been granted 189 visa. Your visa case is closed.
> Get married have all your marriage docs, land in Aust, settle in and apply for spouse visa(might take 10-12months).
> Also you don't have to be separated spouse can be with you on a visitor visa for limited duration but make sure spouse is offshore when spouse visa is granted.


Can we bring spouse on visitor visa and later apply for onshore spouse visa ?So they will be on bridging visa.Would get work right and medicare card on bridging visa itself.Infact, no need to be off shore.I hve heard of this and I dont know whether I am correct.Just check with others..
Cheers
Annsiya


----------



## HMalhotra

GinjaNINJA said:


> Doesn't make sense to upload 1022. You've already been granted 189 visa. Your visa case is closed.
> Get married have all your marriage docs, land in Aust, settle in and apply for spouse visa(might take 10-12months).
> Also you don't have to be separated spouse can be with you on a visitor visa for limited duration but make sure spouse is offshore when spouse visa is granted.


But bro my concern is that.. when I was granted the visa.. I was single and in all my forms, I had mentioned the same. 

But after I get married, that info will no longer be valid.. So I do think I will have to.. 

As it is mentioned on the website that..

*"You must continue to advise the department of any changes in your circumstances until a decision is made on your application – or, in the case of a visa granted outside Australia, until you travel to Australia and are cleared by immigration."
*

So I am just reconfirming the same..

Regards,
HMalhotra


----------



## Waqarali20005

HMalhotra said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Writing here after a long time.. I have a small query.. I have been granted with subclass 189 visa earlier this year.
> 
> But before I travel, I will be getting married. So do I need to intimate DIBP of the same using form 1022..?
> 
> If yes, how do I do that? Do I need to upload it along with with the other documents I uploaded while applying for the visa or email it?
> 
> Do I need to send any evidence of the same as well and how much time does the department take to make a note of the same.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> HMalhotra


after visa grant you are required to report only changes in your passport details...evidence of marriage will be required when you are gonna sponser your wife on spouse visa


----------



## Waqarali20005

Deep439 said:


> And in this will the baby automatically get PR after birth or is there any document i have to process later on? How the baby will be included in the PR ?
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


Your case will be on hold till the birth of your baby. once he/she is born you need to intimate your co by filling in form 1022, along with copies of his/her passport and birth certificate etc. Baby will be then required to undergo a medical examination which is basically a physical examination. there will be no additional fee for adding baby to your PR. I hope you have intimated your CO about the pregnancy by now.


----------



## cancerianlrules

MaxTheWolf said:


> How's it going fellas?


Alright Max! 

How are things with you?


----------



## amitferns

MaxTheWolf said:


> How's it going fellas?


Hey Max.....whats happening at your end. Hope your back is better now.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

@ amitferns & cancerianrules

Hi guys

my back is a lot better now. thanks for asking. just started applying for jobs yesterday. everything is cool. preparing chana dal (split chick pea lentils) at the moment.


----------



## goingtoau

nidhipathak said:


> Hi,
> Did you submit bank statements as well ? If yes, what duration pls ...?
> 
> Thanks.


Submit you statement if you can arrange that. It is always better and the statement should be of the duration for which you have claimed points.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Annsiya said:


> Can we bring spouse on visitor visa and later apply for onshore spouse visa ?So they will be on bridging visa.Would get work right and medicare card on bridging visa itself.Infact, no need to be off shore.I hve heard of this and I dont know whether I am correct.Just check with others..
> Cheers
> Annsiya


Nope spouse visa is has to be applied offshore and when the desicion is made he/she has to be offshore. There is no bridging visa of any sort. He/she can visit you on a visitor visa but has to return back before the outcome of spouse visa.


----------



## QWER123

Dears,have any one recevd email from diac to provide pcc n medicals.One of my friend lodged his app on 22sep 14 n he has recvd email to provide pcc n medical,regardless no co assigned n status is still in progrss.


----------



## QWER123

Dears,I lodged visa app on 02 sep,shall I go for pcc n medical????,even didnt recv any email to do so.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

HMalhotra said:


> But bro my concern is that.. when I was granted the visa.. I was single and in all my forms, I had mentioned the same.
> 
> But after I get married, that info will no longer be valid.. So I do think I will have to..
> 
> As it is mentioned on the website that..
> 
> *"You must continue to advise the department of any changes in your circumstances until a decision is made on your application – or, in the case of a visa granted outside Australia, until you travel to Australia and are cleared by immigration."
> *
> 
> So I am just reconfirming the same..
> 
> Regards,
> HMalhotra


Gather all your marriage proofs, you ll have to land down under have an address, bank account and then sponsor your spouse.
100s of single applicants are granted 189 190. After visa outcome if you get married it aint change in circumstance. You ll have to apply for a spouse visa.
Or if your spouse is skilled get him/her to do 189 or 190(much quicker).


----------



## tahirrauf

*Nov 2014 EOI - 189 Visa Gang*

Those who applied after 27th Oct 2014 can tell their progress here.


----------



## gerardOZ

QWER123 said:


> Dears,I lodged visa app on 02 sep,shall I go for pcc n medical????,even didnt recv any email to do so.


Yes you can but its up to you..
Though I would advice you to do those if you want no further delay in your application.


----------



## cancerianlrules

MaxTheWolf said:


> @ amitferns & cancerianrules
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> my back is a lot better now. thanks for asking. just started applying for jobs yesterday. everything is cool. preparing chana dal (split chick pea lentils) at the moment.


Oh ! Must be dinner time already! 

Hows the response from the employers?

Did you meet recruitment consultants?


----------



## remya2013

QWER123 said:


> Dears,have any one recevd email from diac to provide pcc n medicals.One of my friend lodged his app on 22sep 14 n he has recvd email to provide pcc n medical,regardless no co assigned n status is still in progrss.


How did you know that co is not allocated. 
As per my understanding PCC and medical is requested by co only. 

just wanted to get some info.


----------



## harikris4u

prodigy+ said:


> What is the status of your documents?
> 
> Received or required?



The status of my documents changed to Received after 48 hours… it stays in the same status since then


----------



## remya2013

QWER123 said:


> Dears,I lodged visa app on 02 sep,shall I go for pcc n medical????,even didnt recv any email to do so.


Go for it. 
Its always good to complete PCC and medicals b4 CO requests and front loading the docs to the system.


----------



## jainneha

waiting waiting... waiting..


135112 190|ACT 1 Mar 2014 | State Nomination: 16 Apr 2014 | Invited 18 Apr 2014 :| Visa lodged- 8 Aug'14 | PCC - 17 Sept'14| Medicals : 20th Aug| CO : :GSM Adelaide Team 2: 15th Oct'14 | Docs uploaded :15th Oct'14| Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amhalabi

QWER123 said:


> Dears,I lodged visa app on 02 sep,shall I go for pcc n medical????,even didnt recv any email to do so.


Since you are in Saudi, then you can do Medicals. But for PCC, you need to wait until you receive a request from CO. This way you can get a letter from embassy and your PCC will be free. Otherwise you need to pay 300 SAR for embassy letter and 700 SAR for PCC for each applicant.

If you have lived in other country for 12 months, then you can get PCC from their and update it.


----------



## kettlerope

QWER123 said:


> Dears,have any one recevd email from diac to provide pcc n medicals.One of my friend lodged his app on 22sep 14 n he has recvd email to provide pcc n medical,regardless no co assigned n status is still in progrss.


Even if CO is assigned, status will still be "In Progress". CO assignment isn't a milestone as per the system.


----------



## maq_qatar

MaxTheWolf said:


> @ amitferns & cancerianrules
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> my back is a lot better now. thanks for asking. just started applying for jobs yesterday. everything is cool. preparing chana dal (split chick pea lentils) at the moment.


Ha ha ha... help your self

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## run-bb

harikris4u said:


> Next week will complete my 3rd month… Need to contact DIAC after that…
> 
> Already contacted them and was not satisfied with the answer.. I just hope to get good results next week…
> 
> Regards
> Harikrishnan Pandi


Hi Harikrishnan, what number are you going to call, 131881? Thanks.


----------



## Tejil

sevnik0202 said:


> Just called DIBP guys. Told them that I have not received grant letters for my wife and son. They checked the status, apologized and sent the email again. Asked me to check it which I couldn't as the email will go to my agent, will call him in a while and check if he have got it or not.


what is the number to call DIBP please?


thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA

tejil said:


> what is the number to call dibp please?
> 
> 
> Thanks


+61131881


----------



## noobrex

TheExpatriate said:


> I went through it myself. I have two minor non-mig deps, but no adults
> 
> a non-migrating dep will appear on your ImmiAccount visa application. You will need to click Arrange Health through MHD for them (just like yourself) if you want to FL your Meds.
> 
> For adult non-mig dep you need to get the PCC and upload it, alongside the Passport, BC and Marriage Cert for spouses.
> 
> 
> I highly discourage having non-mig deps, since it will mean a split in the family for a good part of a year or two, and much higher cost to get their visas


Few more queries -

1. My wife and kids not migrating and agent says there meds cannot be arranged untill CO demands.

2. Is blood test necessary for kids 6,8 and 8 months as well they are perfectly healthy but they have never under gone any blood test and i am afraid that would be painful for 6 and 8 years old kids. Please suggest.

I understand i should file but my wife is not ready to get it done right now she is of the opinion that first i need to stay there for few years settle in and then we should file her and visa for kids, i understand it owuld be costly but ...cant do much there are some personl family problems as well..which have to be sorted out.


----------



## sevnik0202

noobrex said:


> Few more queries -
> 
> 1. My wife and kids not migrating and agent says there meds cannot be arranged untill CO demands.
> 
> 2. Is blood test necessary for kids 6,8 and 8 months as well they are perfectly healthy but they have never under gone any blood test and i am afraid that would be painful for 6 and 8 years old kids. Please suggest.
> 
> I understand i should file but my wife is not ready to get it done right now she is of the opinion that first i need to stay there for few years settle in and then we should file her and visa for kids, i understand it owuld be costly but ...cant do much there are some personl family problems as well..which have to be sorted out.


No blood test for kids.


----------



## noobrex

sevnik0202 said:


> No blood test for kids.


Thanks a lot for your reponse.

So should i request my agent to create a med test for them since she was saying that she can only do it one they have approval from the CO ?

Also, If i don't have a marriage certificate can you share if we can give the affidavit for marriage and share its format if you have one.


----------



## Estrana

I thought realised I was required to fill all my education from Secondary and above. I only did for my degree. Is there anyway I can remedy this?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cancerianlrules said:


> Oh ! Must be dinner time already!
> 
> Hows the response from the employers?
> 
> Did you meet recruitment consultants?


yep dinner time.. so far no response from employers. I just started applying for jobs within the last two days. Hopefully I'll hear from them next week. Planning to contact recruitement agencies next week. One piece of advice for everyone

Do not solely rely on Seek.com.au, also register on indeed.com (Australia version), if in finance background then an excellent website is 9,074 jobs globally in Finance, Banking and Insurance for professionals and students. The more you are able to reach direct company portals through these websites the better. That is to say look for direct employer advertised jobs on priority. Many (but not all) openings advertised by recruitment agencies are just hogwash. You can easily identify such ads. They will usually contain the words 'my client' or 'our client'. There is many a time no client and they are just building their database and may be use it for some research purpose. So have I been told by a few people here.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

maq_qatar said:


> Ha ha ha... help your self
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


 yep. refining my cooking skills. sometimes I have positively surprised myself.


----------



## jainneha

MaxTheWolf said:


> yep dinner time.. so far no response from employers. I just started applying for jobs within the last two days. Hopefully I'll hear from them next week. Planning to contact recruitement agencies next week. One piece of advice for everyone
> 
> Do not solely rely on Seek.com.au, also register on indeed.com (Australia version), if in finance background then an excellent website is 9,074 jobs globally in Finance, Banking and Insurance for professionals and students. The more you are able to reach direct company portals through these websites the better. That is to say look for direct employer advertised jobs on priority. Many (but not all) openings advertised by recruitment agencies are just hogwash. You can easily identify such ads. They will usually contain the words 'my client' or 'our client'. There is many a time no client and they are just building their database and may be use it for some research purpose. So have I been told by a few people here.
> 
> Max


where ru staying right now?


----------



## mikjc6

Hi guys,
Even though I lodged my 189 application with 60 points almost a month ago, I still have few doubts that are haunting me day and night. 

They are as follows -
1. I mean, I didn't claim for job experience points at all. I pursued my career in sports so never worked full-time after graduation. During the off seasons I did some part-time teaching @ a private coaching center and some part-time coaching @ the local cricket academy. Since I don't have any job experience related to my study, I was wondering will it affect my application.

2. There is a slight difference in my given names in my current and recent passport. My previous passport which I used to enter Australia before had a space between the two parts of my given names (e.g. xxx yyy) whereas my current passport mistakenly printed my given name without a space( i.e. xxxyyy). I didn't noticed it before my IELTS exam therefore my IELTS transcript also showing my given name without a space. Is this a big issue? if so what could be done @ this stage?

3. During my three and a half year stay in Australia, I held several bridging visas. Since my previous passport is lost, I don't have details of those visas anymore. So how can I disclose it? Or should I wait for CO allocation and explain him everything afterwards?

Above doubts are stopping me from completing form 80 and to submit it.

I know there are lot of good souls around here so if anyone of you have right suggestion for me you are most welcome...looking forward to your replies guys


----------



## harikris4u

run-bb said:


> Hi Harikrishnan, what number are you going to call, 131881? Thanks.


Hello all..

This info is not only for run-bb but for all those are trying to call DIAC.

First understand that there are 2 ways that we could contact DIAC. One is the direct number to allocation team(or CO directly).. Another way is the cust care team where they work to sort out your queries before you file a visa and after you file a visa.. 

The similar service is available in every country.. In India for instance there is one in Delhi i believe and the phone number is mentioned in the website.. However, whenever i call them, they just say,they don't have info for 189 visa's but could give only info for family visa.

There is another number which I called recently… When the call gets connected, it gives us 2 options… If you need help *before* applying for visa or help *after *applying for visa…

I tried that number.. I was directed to the representative and she helped me out
Try to call from Google talk… Its cheaper for *Special numbers* than Skype…

just 50 cents for one minute.. Clarity is also awesome. 

The right phone number is *+61 1300 364 613*….

Correct me if I am wrong.

Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## harikris4u

rashNAsh said:


> We also applied on the 8th of August, and no sign of CO or grant.. i wonder why the group of applicants from 5th - 12th aug are not being picked up.


Thats not quite true.. The tracker would help you understand that. Yes you are right at some extent. your post and a post of another friend here made me understand something and I started digging in…

I started from morning 8 am and i am still searching… In this whole expat forum, i filtered people who applied on 9th August (Sorry but i applied on that day).. None of them got grant or CO allocated.

Did some google and checked other forums too. I see that people who have applied on 9th did not get any communication from CO at all..

What i could see that for applicants applied on few days was allocated to some team and MAY BE that team was still working on July applicants and thus it took some time.

This is again a theory… As its mentioned they finish all applications before the timeline. Lets see, I applied on 9th.. So next week is the deadline….

Hope to hear from then at least next week…

If anyone has better confirmed input please correct me….

Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## sevnik0202

noobrex said:


> Thanks a lot for your reponse.
> 
> So should i request my agent to create a med test for them since she was saying that she can only do it one they have approval from the CO ?
> 
> Also, If i don't have a marriage certificate can you share if we can give the affidavit for marriage and share its format if you have one.


Not sure about affidavit I used a marriage certificate.


----------



## cancerianlrules

harikris4u said:


> The right phone number is +61 1300 364 613&#133;.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Regards
> Harikrishnan Pandi


Can you please share the source of this number?


----------



## Vasu G

cancerianlrules said:


> Can you please share the source of this number?


Both the following numbers are for general enquiries.. 

+61131881

+611300364613


----------



## QWER123

Ya mhalabi,pls share the procedure or link for medical n pcc.thx


----------



## harikris4u

cancerianlrules said:


> Can you please share the source of this number?


I don't remember from where I got this number.. I could say, i got this number from some research.. I check lots of websites, blogs, forums.. might of got from any one of 'em. Not from Immi website.. thats sure.

I gave this number after I called them myself. Once you call the number you should know yourself. If gives you options and it transfers you to the representative… 

i called at 4:50 am IST. I had to wait 45-48 mins to connect to the person.

Regards

Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## harikris4u

Visaradha said:


> Hi all.....It would be a great help to me if you provide me with the below queries...
> I am planning to apply for 489 Family Stream, I am ready with ACS 26313 Software engineer and ready with Toefl acore equivalent to band 6, and having 65 points after my sponsor(my cousin) sponsors me.....so if i lodge EOI in november when can i expect my visa processing to be finished
> Thanks in advance...


You are in wrong thread. This thread is only for people who have lodged in the month of August 2014.


----------



## amhalabi

this is the email i received from the embassy... read it, and check the link. it contains the info for medicals:


Please for information on how to obtain police clearance from Saudi Arabia
you can follow the link below.

Saudi Arabia

If the applicant is requested by a case officer, please send us the
following required information given below.

- Forward us complete email from Immigration Department/Case Officer,
requesting Police Clearance and all attachments attached.
- Passport & Iqama copy for applicants, who are required to provide
Police Clearance. Both Iqama and Passport should be valid.
- Provide us City's name, where you reside in KSA or from which city
you will apply for the police clearance
- Contact details.

If the applicant is not requested by case officer to provide the police
clearance. Immigration office will not be able to provide you with the
letter to obtain police clearance. If the letter is requested by the case
officer(after application lodgement), the Department of Immigration and
Border Protection in Australian Embassy Riyadh is preparing it free of cost
for you.

If applicant want to get the letter prior to the request of case officer,
the applicant will need to pay a consular fee of 344 Saudi Riyals for each
letter.

Kindly if applicant want to get the letter before the case officer's
request, please send us the following information below.

- Passport & Iqama copy for applicants, who are required to provide
Police Clearance. Both Iqama and Passport should be valid.
- Provide us City's name, where you reside in KSA.
- Contact details

Please note, to get letter to obtain police clearance from Saudi Arabia,
the applicant must be a valid resident in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## amhalabi

BTW.. are you Saudi National, or resident?


----------



## QWER123

Dear I m resident/expatriate here in riyadh,pls tell dsame for medical.thc


----------



## TheExpatriate

mikjc6 said:


> Hi guys,
> Even though I lodged my 189 application with 60 points almost a month ago, I still have few doubts that are haunting me day and night.
> 
> They are as follows -
> 1. I mean, I didn't claim for job experience points at all. I pursued my career in sports so never worked full-time after graduation. During the off seasons I did some part-time teaching @ a private coaching center and some part-time coaching @ the local cricket academy. Since I don't have any job experience related to my study, I was wondering will it affect my application.
> 
> 2. There is a slight difference in my given names in my current and recent passport. My previous passport which I used to enter Australia before had a space between the two parts of my given names (e.g. xxx yyy) whereas my current passport mistakenly printed my given name without a space( i.e. xxxyyy). I didn't noticed it before my IELTS exam therefore my IELTS transcript also showing my given name without a space. Is this a big issue? if so what could be done @ this stage?
> 
> 3. During my three and a half year stay in Australia, I held several bridging visas. Since my previous passport is lost, I don't have details of those visas anymore. So how can I disclose it? Or should I wait for CO allocation and explain him everything afterwards?
> 
> Above doubts are stopping me from completing form 80 and to submit it.
> 
> I know there are lot of good souls around here so if anyone of you have right suggestion for me you are most welcome...looking forward to your replies guys



1- no idea
2- In Form 80 there is a field for alternative names, mention the other name and write the "alternative English spelling" as the reason
3- No idea, but try to contact DIBP to get the visa details


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jainneha said:


> where ru staying right now?


with a friend's family, Bankstown, Sydney.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> with a friend's family, Bankstown, Sydney.


I will not look for a personal accommodation until I get into a stable job.


----------



## ashu503

Hi,

I have applied on 27 Sep 14 and attached all documents.
Going through some of the posts by the other people I came across something 'Statuary Declaration'; what is that? There is no mention of it in immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx

Could someone share their thoguht on it?

Have already attached mine Form80, spouse's 1221...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ashu503 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied on 27 Sep 14 and attached all documents.
> Going through some of the posts by the other people I came across something 'Statuary Declaration'; what is that? There is no mention of it in immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx
> 
> Could someone share their thoguht on it?
> 
> Have already attached mine Form80, spouse's 1221...


As the most common example, if there is no mention of your responsibilities on your reference/experience letter from your employer then you will give a 'Statutory Declaration' that your employer does not mention responsibilities on such letters (may be internal policy) and does not entertain such requests, and for this reason you'll mention and 'Statutorily Declare' your work responsibilities yourself.


----------



## ashu503

MaxTheWolf said:


> As the most common example, if there is no mention of your responsibilities on your reference/experience letter from your employer then you will give a 'Statutory Declaration' that your employer does not mention responsibilities on such letters (may be internal policy) and does not entertain such requests, and for this reason you'll mention and 'Statutorily Declare' your work responsibilities yourself.


Thanks for the reply!!!!

My reference letter have list of my roles and responsibilites, so I guess I need not to provide that.


----------



## vanilla87

Hi all, 

just want to inform you that I and my husband have received our grant yesterday (31 Oct 2014). 

Wish all of you a speedy grant!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats vanilla


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys which connection u use to call australia


----------



## harikris4u

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys which connection u use to call australia


Which number matters.. Fbelow are the rates from Google talk… Clarity is awesome.. I used this option

Australia - Landline* 2¢*
Australia - Mobile	*7¢*
Australia - Satellite Services	*10¢*
*Australia - Special Services	5¢*

Below are the Skype rates… *Skype has an additional call connection fees...*

Australia 1,7 cents
Australia - Canberra *1,7 cents*
Australia - Mobile2 *7,4 cents*
Australia - Shared Cost - 1300 prefix2 *19,3 cents*
*Australia - Special Service - 13 prefix3 5,1 cents*
Australia - Sydney *1,7 cents*

If you need to call for visa update, its *Special services*
*Conclusion:* Google is cheaper than Skype…

Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## vanilla87

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats vanilla


Thanks XingSingh. Wish you a quick grant!


----------



## taz_mt

vanilla87 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just want to inform you that I and my husband have received our grant yesterday (31 Oct 2014).
> 
> Wish all of you a speedy grant!


congratulations, have fun


----------



## Ps14

Applied for visa on 25-Oct. status shows "processing". 
What next to b expected ?


----------



## QWER123

Wait for co to be assigned or wait his email.It may take 5 to 10 weaks or more.


----------



## Vasu G

Just now uploaded my latest payslip and bank statement ...


----------



## prodigy+

Vasu G said:


> Just now uploaded my latest payslip and bank statement ...


Did CO ask for it ??


----------



## Vasu G

prodigy+ said:


> Did CO ask for it ??


No no. Uploaded bcz I claimed few months of my current employment, which wasn't there in ACS letter (moved to another company after assessment) .. So just wanted make my claim stronger.


----------



## nickpma

Hey, I lodged mine on the 2nd of October 2014.
From what I can see in the September thread is that it will take a while before a CO is assigned.

Hope it won't take months...


----------



## myphexpat

*189 Visa Lodge October 2014 Gang*

Nobody took the initiative to create one, so feel free to post those who just lodged their Visa on October so we will know the status.

Visa: 189 | Date Lodged: 28-Oct-2014 | Medical: 1-Nov-2014

All my documents are done uploaded. Waiting for CO or, better, Direct Grant!! 


I am excited. lane: . and anxious :confused2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## GinjaNINJA

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/574601-october-2014-189-visa-gang.html


----------



## GinjaNINJA

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/574601-october-2014-189-visa-gang.html


----------



## myphexpat

I didnt see this thread earlier. I want to keep updated with the October Visa lodge gang.

Lodged at 28th Oct. All documents front-loaded and done my medical this morning (1st November).

Hope we all expect good news this christmas!! Early Christmas gift to us!!

Goodluck to all.


----------



## nickpma

Hey, I lodged mine on the 2nd of October 2014.
From what I can see in the September thread is that it will take a while before a CO is assigned.

Hope it won't take months...
Also...I hope I didn't make any mistakes when filling in the visa application form.

Just one question though...
I did my medical on the 29th of April 2014. Now I read that when you get your visa you have to be in Australia one year after you got your medicals/police certificate to 'claim your visa'.
Does that mean I have to be in Australia before 29th April 2015?

And what happens If I go to Australia earlier, so before I get my visa? And if I'm in Australia while I get my visa...would I then be able to 'pick it up'?
Thinking about going to Australia for new year, but don't know if it's allowed/useful.


----------



## myphexpat

nickpma said:


> Hey, I lodged mine on the 2nd of October 2014.
> From what I can see in the September thread is that it will take a while before a CO is assigned.
> 
> Hope it won't take months...
> Also...I hope I didn't make any mistakes when filling in the visa application form.
> 
> Just one question though...
> I did my medical on the 29th of April 2014. Now I read that when you get your visa you have to be in Australia one year after you got your medicals/police certificate to 'claim your visa'.
> Does that mean I have to be in Australia before 29th April 2015?
> 
> And what happens If I go to Australia earlier, so before I get my visa? And if I'm in Australia while I get my visa...would I then be able to 'pick it up'?
> Thinking about going to Australia for new year, but don't know if it's allowed/useful.



As what I know, it is your PCC, not your medical as the basis of up to when you need to validate your visa. 

With regards to your Medical, I believe you need to have a HAP ID first before you can even take a medical exam. 

Did you check on that part when you need to answer yes or no on your health declaration? I suggest you better check on it, as your health exam may delay your visa grant. 

Goodluck to all of us man!


----------



## JennyAus

This week has been pretty quiet for August applicants, yeah? Hope next week things will get better.


----------



## Vasu G

JennyAus said:


> This week has been pretty quiet for August applicants, yeah? Hope next week things will get better.


Yes Jenny. Next week will bring some cheers for us.


----------



## nickpma

myphexpat said:


> As what I know, it is your PCC, not your medical as the basis of up to when you need to validate your visa.
> 
> With regards to your Medical, I believe you need to have a HAP ID first before you can even take a medical exam.
> 
> Did you check on that part when you need to answer yes or no on your health declaration? I suggest you better check on it, as your health exam may delay your visa grant.
> 
> Goodluck to all of us man!


Thanks for the answer.
I do remember reading that it depends on both...but I could be wrong.
I did already take my medical exam, so that's all done.

So my question remains...is it a problem if I'm in Australia before or while I get my visa? And will this count to get my visa?


----------



## JennyAus

Vasu G said:


> Yes Jenny. Next week will bring some cheers for us.


Yeah, I hope so.

I dont know how you and other people feel at the moment. But to me, I feel really sick and tired of waiting.... Feel nervous and stressed out too.

The first time when I found out visa tracker, it was like something making me feel calm a bit, from it, at least I could see and know where the process were up to for those people. BUt now, it is like something different, something that I do not want to have a look at it anymore, now it does make me more stressed out because when I see September buddies start to got their grants , I look back our applications, all August applicants are still suffering from waiting for it. Waiting is a pain in the a..... Grrrrrr.....grrr.....

On what day will fullfil your 3 month application???


----------



## elsasl

I'm worried too. I hope all August applicants get our grants next week.


----------



## imagine

Hi Can any one give me the excel link to update my status


----------



## dharam963

Hey everyone,

Thanks for initiating this thread.I am going to file Visa in next 1-2 days.I have some doubt's , please correct if i am wrong 

> There is no amount to show in your account if you get a visa like in some cases we have to prove we have ample amount in our account to survive in australia.
> I got my new passport(with spouse name added) today only so now i can use this passport number only for future reference.This has already mentioned my previous passport number as well or do i need to upload both old and new ?
> My spouse name changed after marriage so she has new name on marriage cert. and passport.Do i need to fill any additional doc. when uploading her detail
> Last that i have to pay for spouse and 5 yrs old kid visa fees in one go ?


----------



## vimalnair

nickpma said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> I do remember reading that it depends on both...but I could be wrong.
> I did already take my medical exam, so that's all done.
> 
> So my question remains...is it a problem if I'm in Australia before or while I get my visa? And will this count to get my visa?


Hi Nickpma,
Firstly the visa is valid for 1 year from the date of issue and not on the medical or PCC. PCC or medical both have validity period before which you need to apply for your visa.

Buddy it doesnt matter whether you are there in australia or elsewhere when the visa is granted... If you are already in Australia you would be on a different visa which would be stamped on your passport so to get the PR entry stamping you need to go out of Australia and re-enter with the PR visa and once the PR entry visa is stamped then you can travel freely till the validity of your PR visa.

Hope i was able to explain your problem.


----------



## mattcuz

nickpma said:


> Hey, I lodged mine on the 2nd of October 2014.
> From what I can see in the September thread is that it will take a while before a CO is assigned.
> 
> Hope it won't take months...
> Also...I hope I didn't make any mistakes when filling in the visa application form.
> 
> Just one question though...
> I did my medical on the 29th of April 2014. Now I read that when you get your visa you have to be in Australia one year after you got your medicals/police certificate to 'claim your visa'.
> Does that mean I have to be in Australia before 29th April 2015?
> 
> And what happens If I go to Australia earlier, so before I get my visa? And if I'm in Australia while I get my visa...would I then be able to 'pick it up'?
> Thinking about going to Australia for new year, but don't know if it's allowed/useful.


It is certainly the earlier of the two with regards to medical and PCC. So if your medical is valid until April and your PCC until May for example then you need to have your visa granted and enter Aus to activate it before the end of April. 

In terms of coming to Aus you would need to ask the department of immigration or your CO the implications of applying offshore and then being onshore before the grant. There is no stamping in your passport whatsoever. You will simply recive and email saying your PR is granted and is basically an electronic visa in the system.


----------



## amark

Vasu G said:


> Just now uploaded my latest payslip and bank statement ...


Vasu, what are the additional documents you submitted after CO assign ?


----------



## Vasu G

amark said:


> Vasu, what are the additional documents you submitted after CO assign ?


Hey Amar,

1.Contract letters of my first employer.
2. Current employer Payslips & bank statements of Sep & Oct - 2014.

FYI - I was never asked for a single document by CO .. I mean no CO contact until now.


----------



## Raksinghgrt

Hi guys,

If anyone is following the visa tracker the trend is showing close to 2 months.for October I think we should get our grants by December or jan taking into consideration Christmas holidays.
Another concern I have is the October state sponsorship. 190 is given preference over189. I am concerned if this will delay our 189 visas. Anyone want to share their views?

Raks


----------



## amark

Vasu G said:


> Hey Amar,
> 
> 1.Contract letters of my first employer.
> 2. Current employer Payslips & bank statements of Sep & Oct - 2014.
> 
> FYI - I was never asked for a single document by CO .. I mean no CO contact until now.


Ok. Thank you. Atleast you know that someone is assigned and working on your case.


----------



## Vasu G

amark said:


> Ok. Thank you. Atleast you know that someone is assigned and working on your case.



Ya. It's been nearly 20 days... They might have looked and kept my file aside. 

BTW - can u please update ur signature ?


----------



## myphexpat

dharam963 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Thanks for initiating this thread.I am going to file Visa in next 1-2 days.I have some doubt's , please correct if i am wrong
> 
> > There is no amount to show in your account if you get a visa like in some cases we have to prove we have ample amount in our account to survive in australia.
> > I got my new passport(with spouse name added) today only so now i can use this passport number only for future reference.This has already mentioned my previous passport number as well or do i need to upload both old and new ?
> > My spouse name changed after marriage so she has new name on marriage cert. and passport.Do i need to fill any additional doc. when uploading her detail
> > Last that i have to pay for spouse and 5 yrs old kid visa fees in one go ?


1. No need to show your account or bank statement, unless requested by your CO.
2. In my case, I uploaded both my current and expired passport for their reference. 
3. You may want to upload your wife's birth certificate and marriage certificate altogether. any form of information you think is necessary.
4. Yes.


----------



## dharam963

Thanks for your response.

One more thing i would like to know that my spouse has masters degree through correspondence and bachelor degree through regular...What should i use in her educational history ?Is it OK to select masters ?


----------



## myphexpat

dharam963 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> One more thing i would like to know that my spouse has masters degree through correspondence and bachelor degree through regular...What should i use in her educational history ?Is it OK to select masters ?


if you are claiming for your wife's skill, and you had it assessed, then choose ONLY the degree in which she was assessed.

Otherwise, you can put all her qualifications.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

dharam963 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> One more thing i would like to know that my spouse has masters degree through correspondence and bachelor degree through regular...What should i use in her educational history ?Is it OK to select masters ?


To claim partney skill he/she need a skill assessment from relevant authority and IELTS min 6.


----------



## dharam963

Thanks for your response.I have filled the complete application and finally reached the last page where it is asking to submitt the application.It has not asked any document to upload or payment.Will that come after this ?

Really appreciate your quick response.


----------



## mattcuz

dharam963 said:


> Thanks for your response.I have filled the complete application and finally reached the last page where it is asking to submitt the application.It has not asked any document to upload or payment.Will that come after this ?
> 
> Really appreciate your quick response.


Yes once you have paid you will be able to upload all the documents. It's self explanatory and pretty easy.


----------



## myphexpat

dharam963 said:


> Thanks for your response.I have filled the complete application and finally reached the last page where it is asking to submitt the application.It has not asked any document to upload or payment.Will that come after this ?
> 
> Really appreciate your quick response.


Just make sure whatever you claimed in that form, you have evidence to prove it. Otherwise, you will have to fillup forms like 1022 and 1023 for corrections, should you have error in filling up your application.


----------



## dear2ujan

nickpma said:


> Hey, I lodged mine on the 2nd of October 2014.
> From what I can see in the September thread is that it will take a while before a CO is assigned.
> 
> Hope it won't take months...


Average processing time is 3 months. Some applications may take depending upon lot of factors. Best of luck for timely processing of your application


----------



## dear2ujan

Hello guys

Anybody who lodged their 189 visa application in Oct and received CO allocation?


----------



## benthomas010

vimalnair said:


> Hi TJ,
> Yes the visa can be expected by December or later. It all depends on lots of factors.
> 1. 189 category is 4th in the priority list of all visa categories but the advantage is the processing of it is shortest.
> 2. The profession under which you are applied if its very much in demand then things can move even faster.
> 3. Our bad luck is that in December, Christmas and new year is coming and so from 25th officials may go on leave so things might take longer time. If we are lucky then they might hurry the process and we could be lucky.:fingerscrossed:
> 4. Also i think in Jan they are coming up with the review related to the different categories that they might remove or add or increase or decrease. As of now what i heard is that Accountant visa category might be removed.
> 
> Just a small advice to all friends here, in case the CO ask for any documents try to revert as soon as possible (but do not mess it up), so that they might process things faster.
> 
> These are just my views. If others have any other informations please share with all...
> 
> Also friends please all of you update your status with timelines...


Reviews happen in June, not January - as for Accountant being removed, its on a long list of occuations for review, has been for years - simply means they question it every year, request evidence for it to remain from supporting bodies - and then make a decsion. 

As of now, out of 5500 available accountant visas only 1850 have been taken up so far - and the available visas are restricted to a certain number per month so that they dont run out half way through the year. As it is - the monthly allowance is not being used up so additional visas are carrying over each month. 

So... no need to panic about January.


----------



## goingaustralia

Have logged Visa application on 28th Oct.

Uploading docs now.

Need to know whether I could upload colored docs without any notarization?


----------



## myphexpat

dear2ujan said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Anybody who lodged their 189 visa application in Oct and received CO allocation?


I think it's still too early man. Maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## dear2ujan

goingaustralia said:


> Have logged Visa application on 28th Oct.
> 
> Uploading docs now.
> 
> Need to know whether I could upload colored docs without any notarization?


Yes. You can do...


----------



## goingaustralia

dear2ujan said:


> Yes. You can do...


Thanks


----------



## bapu

Hello,

Just here to update my timeline I have applied for visa on Sep-3 also submitted my PCC and medicals. Haven't heard back from from any consulate.

Bapu


----------



## Kenneth777

Visa eloged: 11 August 2014
Not contacted by CO once.

Ive been waiting for 12 whole weeks till today. So good.


----------



## JennyAus

So ur apps is 3 months ???
M waiting for the visa grant. Not so sure when I get it.

Does ur CO require any further docs from u??


----------



## harikris4u

Kenneth777 said:


> Visa eloged: 11 August 2014
> Not contacted by CO once.
> 
> Ive been waiting for 12 whole weeks till today. So good.


Kenneth, you still got 8 days to go… i applied on 9th and i still got 6 days to go… thats when 3 months get over… thats when we need to call them… hope we get our replies by then


----------



## Kenneth777

Hii Jenny, I have not been asked for further documents and no CO has contatced me.

Hii HariKris, yeah, I will call them next week. Hope we dont have to do that.


----------



## techie_po

bapu said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just here to update my timeline I have applied for visa on Sep-3 also submitted my PCC and medicals. Haven't heard back from from any consulate.
> 
> Bapu


All the best Bapu. Hope you should be hearing something soon. I submitted on Sep 8 and frontloaded all documents. Fingers crossed....


----------



## bapu

I got my direct grant too today...  applied on 3rd September. Exactly 2 months back.


----------



## icedrop9

Hi,

What happens if there is a health issue ( not major) for one of the applicants? Will the visa be rejected or does it depend on the complexity of the health problem? Basically I am down ( applicant's spouse) with a fungal infection since 2 +months and it is taking time to be completely cured. We lodged our visa on August 12th and have been postponing medicals, finally got an appointment for Nov 15th , there has been no contact from any CO yet. However, we are very worried about the infection causing visa refusal? It is supposedly minor, if somebody can throw light on how the decision is made it will help reduce our anxiety..plssssssssssssss helpppppppppppppp ..


----------



## techie_po

That's awesome Bapu. Congrats.....


----------



## icedrop9

Hi,

What happens if there is a health issue ( not major) for one of the applicants? Will the visa be rejected or does it depend on the complexity of the health problem? Basically I am down ( applicant's spouse) with a fungal infection since 2 +months and it is taking time to be completely cured. We lodged our visa on August 12th and have been postponing medicals, finally got an appointment for Nov 15th , there has been no contact from any CO yet. However, we are very worried about the infection causing visa refusal? It is supposedly minor, if somebody can throw light on how the decision is made it will help reduce our anxiety..plssssssssssssss helpppppppppppppp ..


----------



## swatsandy

icedrop9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What happens if there is a health issue ( not major) for one of the applicants? Will the visa be rejected or does it depend on the complexity of the health problem? Basically I am down ( applicant's spouse) with a fungal infection since 2 +months and it is taking time to be completely cured. We lodged our visa on August 12th and have been postponing medicals, finally got an appointment for Nov 15th , there has been no contact from any CO yet. However, we are very worried about the infection causing visa refusal? It is supposedly minor, if somebody can throw light on how the decision is made it will help reduce our anxiety..plssssssssssssss helpppppppppppppp ..


DIBP would not want to break family so will reject visa request in case of anyone's health problems in the family.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats


----------



## rohit1_sharma

MaxTheWolf said:


> I will not look for a personal accommodation until I get into a stable job.


All the best for job hunt. A small advise, make sure you call the contact person for every job you apply.


----------



## dixiechic

*visa delay*

I have been checking other forums as well and found that there are many applicants who have been waiting since even March for their visas. No CO contact...nothing. It makes me wonder what is the issue?


----------



## sumaya

My CO/ Processing team has been allocated today! It took exactly 2 months to allocate a team. 

_Dear XXXX,
*
Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
been allocated for processing.*

This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required._


----------



## icedrop9

swatsandy said:


> DIBP would not want to break family so will reject visa request in case of anyone's health problems in the family.


Does it not depend on how much cost does a particular health condition involve over the years? If it is a very common and minor condition, is it treated a significant cost to the government and lead to visa refusal? Isn't this not fair?


----------



## zinc

Hello everyone,

I have two queries :-

> Do i need to upload marksheet's as well when uploading the docs for me and my spouse.
> What the process if suppose child born after getting the visa but before fly.


----------



## Stakeout

icedrop9 said:


> Does it not depend on how much cost does a particular health condition involve over the years? If it is a very common and minor condition, is it treated a significant cost to the government and lead to visa refusal? Isn't this not fair?


I reckon what swatsandy meant was DIBP follows the "all-or-nothing" rule. If any dependent or the main applicant is refused a visa for whatever reason, then every migrating applicant on the application will also be refused.

I believe you are right on the the cost involved for the health condition over the a certain number of years, in conjunction with other factors such as the contagiousness or severity.


----------



## dd17

sumaya said:


> My CO/ Processing team has been allocated today! It took exactly 2 months to allocate a team.
> 
> _Dear XXXX,
> *
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing.*
> 
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required._


Did u receive an email ? Or it was under correspondence section in ur immi account ?


----------



## ask2

Why have they left out August starting week applicants ...  sad and worried now!

Any August Grants today ?


----------



## techie_po

sumaya said:


> My CO/ Processing team has been allocated today! It took exactly 2 months to allocate a team.
> 
> _Dear XXXX,
> *
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing.*
> 
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required._


Have you front loaded all docs or something is still left out?


----------



## Stakeout

techie_po said:


> Have you front loaded all docs or something is still left out?


Probably to notify that the application is sent for external security checks.


----------



## maq_qatar

rohit1_sharma said:


> All the best for job hunt. A small advise, make sure you call the contact person for every job you apply.


Hey rohit, 

I saw your post after a long, how are u dear.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## bdapplicant

I really envy you dude. Just kidding, Glad to see that, eveything is set for you. Great indeed.



rohit1_sharma said:


> All the best for job hunt. A small advise, make sure you call the contact person for every job you apply.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Wat is security check


----------



## bapu

My immigration agent said you may get direct grant if you are under 189 and have submitted all your documents..so guys don't wait fot CO to ask for PCC/Med upload it asap if you haven't done it yet.


----------



## australia2931

Guys I am happy to inform you that I have received my visa grant today it's a very very happy moment for me as I have been anxiously waiting for this for so much time


----------



## australia2931

ask2 said:


> Why have they left out August starting week applicants ...  sad and worried now!
> 
> Any August Grants today ?


Don't worry bro your visa is on the way


----------



## padmakarrao

icedrop9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What happens if there is a health issue ( not major) for one of the applicants? Will the visa be rejected or does it depend on the complexity of the health problem? Basically I am down ( applicant's spouse) with a fungal infection since 2 +months and it is taking time to be completely cured. We lodged our visa on August 12th and have been postponing medicals, finally got an appointment for Nov 15th , there has been no contact from any CO yet. However, we are very worried about the infection causing visa refusal? It is supposedly minor, if somebody can throw light on how the decision is made it will help reduce our anxiety..plssssssssssssss helpppppppppppppp ..


Hi, Fungal infection is never a reason of refusal. DIBP rejects visa based on visa when your disease poses a threat to their society or it brings along too much of medical expense to the kitty of income tax payer.

People have got their visa even after going through brain surgeries, diabetes, thyroid, even cancer.

Your's sounds to be a pretty harmless infection, which would be cured soon. DIBP is majorly bothered with HIV and TB.

So chill, and go for the medicals, you would go through easily, do share about the infection to the doctor, take all the papers of treatment with you, with a copy which the doctor might take, especially the diagnosis prescription of your current doctor.

Regards,
Padmakar


----------



## axl84

australia2931 said:


> Guys I am happy to inform you that I have received my visa grant today it's a very very happy moment for me as I have been anxiously waiting for this for so much time



When did you lodge your visa? Why are they leaving Aug applicants out ((


----------



## mikjc6

sumaya said:


> my co/ processing team has been allocated today! It took exactly 2 months to allocate a team.
> 
> _dear xxxx,
> *
> notification that your application for a skilled - independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing.*
> 
> this letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required._


great news for you and all bangladeshi applicants...i guess the grant letter will pop up in your inbox pretty soon...wish everyone gets their speedy grants...


----------



## bdapplicant

You better start complete filling up your Form 80 in advance so that you can save some time when it will be asked.




sumaya said:


> My CO/ Processing team has been allocated today! It took exactly 2 months to allocate a team.
> 
> _Dear XXXX,
> *
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing.*
> 
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required._


----------



## australia2931

axl84 said:


> When did you lodge your visa? Why are they leaving Aug applicants out ((


I applied on 10th August 2014


----------



## icedrop9

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, Fungal infection is never a reason of refusal. DIBP rejects visa based on visa when your disease poses a threat to their society or it brings along too much of medical expense to the kitty of income tax payer.
> 
> People have got their visa even after going through brain surgeries, diabetes, thyroid, even cancer.
> 
> Your's sounds to be a pretty harmless infection, which would be cured soon. DIBP is majorly bothered with HIV and TB.
> 
> So chill, and go for the medicals, you would go through easily, do share about the infection to the doctor, take all the papers of treatment with you, with a copy which the doctor might take, especially the diagnosis prescription of your current doctor.
> 
> Regards,
> Padmakar


Thanks for the reassuring words Padmakar. I am just hoping things turn out to be fine. Typically what all tests are done, if a test does not necessarily show an infection /medication being taken should I still tell my condition and show all the reports to the doctor?


----------



## Ranjith786

Hello friends, I got my direct grant today, Nov 3rd. Lodged on 10th August. 

Tx for the support from this forum. 

may be, mine was a complex case with 4 pcc, 10 addresses in the last 10 years , 20+ travel in travel history. Whatever it was, relieved now...


----------



## icedrop9

harikris4u said:


> Hello ,
> Please understand the reason why Australia needs Medical test.. Its just to make sure there is no disease which is contagious and can spread in their country.. For example, There is no malaria in Australia and they don't want (at any cost) to infect knowingly or unknowingly..
> 
> It depends on what kind of infection it is. If its not contagious and could be tolerated then you have nothing to worry about. But don't fall in trap just by being VERY TRUTHFUL…..
> 
> What i mean to say here is .. Say you had jaundice in the year 2010 and you are cop lately cured and there is no sign of it, then you need not mention you had jaundice till now.. Its evident that there is no jaundice. To be more cautious do a checkup in some other clinic and verify(this is for your reference). If you don't have it then why mention…
> 
> I see you are in India, so you would go to Apollo for medicals. when you go for the test, they would inform you if additional tests are required or not…
> 
> Finally, Dont worry that your visa would be rejected for health. Unless you are infected with HIV and very severe contagious disease you are clear to enter aus..
> 
> What could happen is, they would give you time to recover before you enter the country. That is the worst case scenario… don't panic.. just approach any apollo medic center, they are very helpful and make you understand clearly….
> 
> This is what I know. You could search the forum for answers.. you would probably not get answer here as its a different thread.. just wanted to share the info i know
> 
> 
> Have a good day
> cheers
> 
> Harikrishnan Pandi


Thanks for the reassuring words Hari. Our medicals are scheduled with Vijaya diagnostics himayathnagar on Nov 15th. I will get tests done, however my medication is there for another 2 months. Even if the tests do not show signs of infections, medication might be seen. I might therefore have to tell them the current condition I suppose as I am still on medication. 

Regards


----------



## Vasu G

Ranjith786 said:


> Hello friends, I got my direct grant today, Nov 3rd. Lodged on 10th August.
> 
> Tx for the support from this forum.
> 
> may be, mine was a complex case with 4 pcc, 10 addresses in the last 10 years , 20+ travel in travel history. Whatever it was, relieved now...



Many congrats Ranjith786 .. eace:

Which team were you allocated ?


----------



## rajswey28

*EOI for subclass 189*

Hi Frnds...

I have my skill assesment done in sep 2013..I have my ielts ready with overall score of 7.Total points i get :60.I'm a software engineer by profession.

I have approached a consultany for PR processing but they are not guiding us correctly.I missed the cap for the last NSW quote which opened in july.So planning to go for subclass 189.
Can someone suggestion if i can go ahead and submit my EOI for subclass 189.What are the chances of getting the invitation in this case??
I have not done the skill assessment for my wife ?Please provide some inputs .

Thanks
Swetha


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats


----------



## Ranjith786

grant is from Adelaide team...


----------



## Vasu G

Ranjith786 said:


> grant is from Adelaide team...



Great !!.. Does the team have any number like... 7, 8 or 23 ??


----------



## sumaya

dd17 said:


> Did u receive an email ? Or it was under correspondence section in ur immi account ?


I received an email today with an attachment saying my application has been allocated.



techie_po said:


> Have you front loaded all docs or something is still left out?





bdapplicant said:


> You better start complete filling up your Form 80 in advance so that you can save some time when it will be asked.



I have front loaded everything including PCC, Meds & Form 80.



Stakeout said:


> Probably to notify that the application is sent for external security checks.


I think it is just a formal mail to inform that my application has been allocated according to this link.

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications



mikjc6 said:


> great news for you and all bangladeshi applicants...i guess the grant letter will pop up in your inbox pretty soon...wish everyone gets their speedy grants...


Inshallah Bhaia.. Thanks for the inspiration..


----------



## radical

Guys,

What happens if the passport expires just before the grant? what are the consequences for an onshore applicant?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

rajswey28 said:


> Hi Frnds...
> 
> I have my skill assesment done in sep 2013..I have my ielts ready with overall score of 7.Total points i get :60.I'm a software engineer by profession.
> 
> I have approached a consultany for PR processing but they are not guiding us correctly.I missed the cap for the last NSW quote which opened in july.So planning to go for subclass 189.
> Can someone suggestion if i can go ahead and submit my EOI for subclass 189.What are the chances of getting the invitation in this case??
> I have not done the skill assessment for my wife ?Please provide some inputs .
> 
> Thanks
> Swetha


Is IELTS overall 7 or min 7 in each band. ex: L7 R7 W7 S7
If you have a 6 or 6.5 in any one of your bands then IELTS score = 0 points(overall doesn't count).
What's your points distribution ?


----------



## rajswey28

GinjaNINJA said:


> Is IELTS overall 7 or min 7 in each band. ex: L7 R7 W7 S7
> If you have a 6 or 6.5 in any one of your bands then IELTS score = 0 points(overall doesn't count).
> What's your points distribution ?



listening:7
reading:8.5
writing:6.0
speaking:6.5

I now get 55 points as i completed 32 this year..
Age=25
+
Education=15
+
Experience =15
--------------------
Total=55
------------------

Please suggest


----------



## GinjaNINJA

rajswey28 said:


> listening:7
> reading:8.5
> writing:6.0
> speaking:6.5
> 
> I now get 55 points as i completed 32 this year..
> 
> Please suggest


Age points will be 30 until you celebrate your 33rd bday. i.e 32 yrs 364 days is still 30.
Age : 30
IELTS : 00 (should be min 7 in each band to get 10 points)
EDU : 15
Work EXP : 15 
TOTAL : 60 good to go for 189 visa. 
Lodge your EOI.


----------



## maq_qatar

rajswey28 said:


> listening:7
> reading:8.5
> writing:6.0
> speaking:6.5
> 
> I now get 55 points as i completed 32 this year..
> Age=25
> +
> Education=15
> +
> Experience =15
> --------------------
> Total=55
> ------------------
> 
> Please suggest


Are you 33+ or 32+.?

If you are 32+ and less than 33, you will get 30 points.

With 55 point you can not go for 189. You must score 60 points.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

*Job Offer*

I know this is a long post, but this forum has given me many things while I was applying for PR. I believe this is just one of the things I could do for more folks like me out there who need help and guidance. I think of myself as lucky to get a job in six weeks. But I really wish everyone success with their PR and journey thereafter. Hope you guys like this post. So grab a cup of tea/coffee/beer and read on.

I wanted to tell you my experience about finding a job. I understand most of you are still thinking about getting a PR now so this might not stick. However once the PR is there the journey doesn't end. It actually starts. You will quit your job, start finding an accommodation and then explore job search websites like SEEK. So while all of you are trying to get to your Visa, which I am pretty much you will get sooner or later I wanted to throw some light on getting a job.

Stay positive

You will find many people looking at you with frowned eyebrows when you tell them you're moving to Australia without a job in hand. Some guys will act surprised and others will tell you how brave you are to go without a job and quit a decent life here. Well take the positives from everywhere. Just hear the good words like brave, courageous etc. Don't get bogged down with negative people or lose hope. Such people are those who don't want to take a risk and lead a comfortable life and will not allow others to pursue their dreams. STAY AWAY from them.


Plan your travel

Study the market and plan your flight if you can. Historically mid November- January end timeframe is not very well suited for jobs. And I saw this myself. I landed in mid September and on SEEK there used to be around 20 jobs everyday for my profile. In 4-5 weeks however there was a lull. One fine Monday I saw that the jobs went down to 3-4 a day. So if you can resist until the boom in market comes then I would say come in January end so that you can maximise your options.

Alternatively, as I took the positive approach I also would say that November-January period is vacation period here. So most folks would like to take sometime out during this time. That means a window of opportunity for part timer or contractual jobs. If you are open to such options, which I would strongly recommend you should be it means you are in for some opportunity this time. Also they need small and quick contracts so they need someone who can join immediately. That gives us the edge over others who already have jobs in hand and looking for a job.

Plan your finances

I am assuming everyone would do that. But what I mean is that you need to understand how much you guys will need to survive without a job. Now a common approach would be that I will land there and get an alternative job which would pay my bills etc and then keep applying for mainstream jobs. Well thats not a bad idea but there are a couple of issues with that.

Firstly, its not a walk in the park to get those alternative jobs. They have a structural format for everything. They will need your CV and qualifications for everything. Yes even if you apply as a waiter in Subway or McDonalds etc, they will formally interview you and check your CV. Its not tough to create a dumb CV but like I had this notion that it would be easy to get well its not. I had this guy in my shared house who was studying and looking for a job but he was getting a hard time.

Secondly, while this is a good option to survive and assuming you do get a job which tends to your basic survival it will take your focus away from your mainstream job. You will be away from SEEK and LinkedIn so much that when you are tired and get back from your part time job. You will hardly have any strength left to focus on your job. Imagine you are a human and as much as you'd want to apply for jobs in the evening or morning whenever you get time it will not have your dedicated focus. Which it surely needs. And imagine if you're called for an interview how will you prepare for it and take the time off without plan. Employers of such jobs don't like such attitude and you could well lose your job over taking a day off to appear for an interview. 

LinkedIn

Well yes its time to remember your passwords for LinkedIn and start updating your profile. You don't have to mention that you're looking for job yet if you're still waiting for your visa. But make sure you're profile is crisp and mentions your roles and responsibilities properly. Any rewards and recognitions should also be mentioned appropriately. Once I had resigned I reached to all my managers, previous managers, peers, direct reportees some who were out of the city and country to write recommendation for me. Get them out there. All the hard work you've done needs to be displayed on LinkedIn.

Look at consultants in Australia or the city you're going specifically and get connected. Send them an invite mentioning your profile and tentative arrival date. And the fact that they probably could help you out in finding an opportunity there. Make sure you have all these connections atleast a month before your arrival.

One or two weeks before your arrival send them a message seeking their contact info (read phone number) so you can call them and make ISD calls and talk to them. This is important to break the ice. These consultants are really sweet and warm and will talk to you at length. Some of them will also appreciate your call from India and they will make notes or even ask you to share your CV. This step is important to familiarize with them so that when you land and call them they remember you. And trust me they will remember. If you're lucky they might have something for you too.

Follow LinkedIn like facebook. See updates every 5 minutes. Yes five minutes. Some consultants put the jobs there instead of SEEK.

Resume/CV

To tell you how important it is I want to start by telling you that the consultants or employers here don't go for a technical round. They assume whatever is there in your CV is true. So that means we have to be crisp and precise and mention everything in your CV with finesse so that it doesn't extend to 4 pages. It needs to be within 2-3 pages at the max. Yes 2-3. I had 9 years of industry experience with various roles I performed and the first time I said its impossible for me to cut down it to 2 or 3 pages. Mine was a 5 page CV. Well honestly they will dump your CV if its more than 3 pages. No matter what you've done. So here are some tips on how you can make it shorter.

1. Get a format from google and make your cv look like one. There is no specific format but it will give you a framework to work with.
2. Your CV needs to be in sync with job description that you're applying on SEEK. If the JD is asking A,B and C in that sequence, then customize your CV accordingly.
3. The consultant gets over thousands of CVs to read every week so his attention span is very less. So step 2 is very important even if you think otherwise. If he doesn't find what he is looking for in the first 3-4 lines he will not go ahead further. No matter how powerful your rest of the CV looks.
4. When you're applying for different jobs in different companies you will need to tweak your CV accordingly. Yes. Even if it means that you have tweak your CV ten times a day. You should. I am not saying you will mention something that you haven't done. But you will have to sequence your responsibilities to match the job description. If that means removing some of the items that the JD doesn't demand then be it. You will need to understand that they don't want to see how much you know. But they are more concerned with matching your skills with the job at hand.
5. Emphasize more on the last role you've performed. I was doing it incorrectly. I had mentioned 10 points each for all my roles. Then I realized they want to see what I've done last and not what I did like 5 years ago. So I removed extra points from previous roles and emphasized more on current role or past role.
6. Write a decent cover letter. It need not be more than one page, but again needs to be in sync with the job you're applying. You can also mention things like 'I am new to the workforce and can start at a junior role and work my way up the ladder' etc. I used this line along with salary expectations where I mentioned - I am open to anything as per the market trend. These 2 things will give you an edge over the others who are currently in the market and expect a higher salary.

Patience

This is an important virtue to learn before you arrive here. Like in India we could get a call for interview sometimes as quickly as an hour to a few days. Here you most likely could not get a call for weeks or months sometimes. They like to take time and are very slow in the process. So instead of getting impatient and becoming hopeless, update your CV meticulously and ensure you get the call. In other words apply for 10 job properly instead of applying for 20 jobs with CVs that won't even be looked at. So take your time go ahead and visit places. Savour the moment and don't take a lot of stress. Sooner or later the call will come.

Prepare for Interview

Last but not the least if you get a call make sure you've prepared well. Interviews here are not technical. They ask questions like a successful project, a failure, some pressure situation etc, but back them up with examples. So make sure when you're preparing you have examples ready for all of them. Also you should study your CV top to bottom and learn it by heart. Extremely important to mention correct information or they will disregard it. And make sure you have examples for everything.


----------



## rajswey28

maq_qatar said:


> Are you 33+ or 32+.?
> 
> If you are 32+ and less than 33, you will get 30 points.
> 
> With 55 point you can not go for 189. You must score 60 points.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum



I'm 33+ ....
How can i gain 5 points to get 60??
Partner skill assessment or IELTS???


----------



## GinjaNINJA

rajswey28 said:


> I'm 33+ ....
> How can i gain 5 points to get 60??
> Partner skill assessment or IELTS???


Why would you say you've completed 32 previously whereas its 33 ? Its clearly 25 points for age.
To get 5 points any of the below option would work 
1. IELTS
2. Partner skill
3. State nomination (190 visa)


----------



## padmakarrao

@koolsmartsbuddy - Thanks for spreading so much positivity. Happy to read the post and also happy for you. I agree to all your points especially the patience thing. I think many people go wrong in that one aspect of migration.

Best wishes, continue doing well and share such nice posts.


----------



## EasterEggs

Hi folks, I've just got my visa granted, thanks to the Brisbane Team. I expected that this email will be sent next week or so since I lodged my application on 10-Sep. Anyway...Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Wish you guys all the best and will get your grant VERY SOON


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats


----------



## rajswey28

GinjaNINJA said:


> Why would you say you've completed 32 previously whereas its 33 ? Its clearly 25 points for age.
> To get 5 points any of the below option would work
> 1. IELTS
> 2. Partner skill
> 3. State nomination (190 visa)


Can u pls clarify:
1.If my wife attempt for IELTS and what score is needed?
2.My wife is graduate in mechanical eng and is currently in IT profession..Will there be any prob in Skill assessment?
3.I actually tried for nsw in july..but the cap got filled very fast so want to try for suclass 189.

Help..


----------



## TheExpatriate

icedrop9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What happens if there is a health issue ( not major) for one of the applicants? Will the visa be rejected or does it depend on the complexity of the health problem? Basically I am down ( applicant's spouse) with a fungal infection since 2 +months and it is taking time to be completely cured. We lodged our visa on August 12th and have been postponing medicals, finally got an appointment for Nov 15th , there has been no contact from any CO yet. However, we are very worried about the infection causing visa refusal? It is supposedly minor, if somebody can throw light on how the decision is made it will help reduce our anxiety..plssssssssssssss helpppppppppppppp ..


Medical rejection falls under one of three rules

1- Prejudice to access : those with conditions that require access to short-in-supply services, such as kidney transplant, organ transplant, blood transfusion, dialysis

2- Infectious diseases threatening Australia and Australians, such as TB and HIV

3- High cost of treatment, such as those with Hep C who require expensive treatment


Now re your infection, where is it? is it in a dangerous place? How much does it cost to treat? what is the prognosis and expected time to heal it?

I highly doubt DIBP will reject someone having a current infection that will heal soon


----------



## techie_po

EasterEggs said:


> Hi folks, I've just got my visa granted, thanks to the Brisbane Team. I expected that this email will be sent next week or so since I lodged my application on 10-Sep. Anyway...Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Wish you guys all the best and will get your grant VERY SOON


First of all, Congratulations....

Secondly, did u front load all docs and was it a direct grant? As you said that Brisbane team did the magic for you, when did you come to know that this team was allocated to your application?


----------



## elamaran

rajswey28 said:


> Can u pls clarify:
> 1.If my wife attempt for IELTS and what score is needed?
> 2.My wife is graduate in mechanical eng and is currently in IT profession..Will there be any prob in Skill assessment?
> 3.I actually tried for nsw in july..but the cap got filled very fast so want to try for suclass 189.
> 
> Help..


1. If you are claiming partner points, partner should get min. 6 in all modules of IELTS.
2. To get positive skill assessment from ACS, I hope if the Graduation is not related to profession, the applicant should have at least 5 or 6years of experience. Check this https://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
3. You shall try to improve your IELTS score as well, to gain additional points.


----------



## sumaya

EasterEggs said:


> Hi folks, I've just got my visa granted, thanks to the Brisbane Team. I expected that this email will be sent next week or so since I lodged my application on 10-Sep. Anyway...Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Wish you guys all the best and will get your grant VERY SOON


WoW! Congrats! Was it a 189 grant?


----------



## Vasu G

harikris4u said:


> Vasu,
> I think you are literally getting ripped.. i mean pissed off… I ve been reading your posts… i could sense lot of frustration… likewise bro.. i applied on 9th.. still no response from them….the only diff is you are typing it and i am not…
> 
> I check my mails every 30 mins… damn.. I stopped seeing the Visa tracker. its frustrating me the MOST…
> 
> moreover I checked almost more than 100 websites and i found that 9th applications are not even touched.. i wonder why…
> 
> Lets hope for the best.. this is the last week for me.. then I would call them…
> 
> I just wish that does not happen..
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi



True Hari.. !!

But I am checking mails for every 5min (even though email notifications are ON)... 

But, few people with 12th Aug got granted... DIBP process is more mysterious than Bermuda Triangle... 

We should be able to come out of it one day... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## enzee

icedrop9 said:


> Thanks for the reassuring words Padmakar. I am just hoping things turn out to be fine. Typically what all tests are done, if a test does not necessarily show an infection /medication being taken should I still tell my condition and show all the reports to the doctor?


YES!!!! You must share all the details because not sharing is assumed as hiding information and that can go against you.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

padmakarrao said:


> @koolsmartsbuddy - Thanks for spreading so much positivity. Happy to read the post and also happy for you. I agree to all your points especially the patience thing. I think many people go wrong in that one aspect of migration.
> 
> Best wishes, continue doing well and share such nice posts.


Thanks for liking man. I will keep sharing it. Good Luck to all.


----------



## maq_qatar

koolsmartbuddy said:


> I know this is a long post, but this forum has given me many things while I was applying for PR. I believe this is just one of the things I could do for more folks like me out there who need help and guidance. I think of myself as lucky to get a job in six weeks. But I really wish everyone success with their PR and journey thereafter. Hope you guys like this post. So grab a cup of tea/coffee/beer and read on.
> 
> I wanted to tell you my experience about finding a job. I understand most of you are still thinking about getting a PR now so this might not stick. However once the PR is there the journey doesn't end. It actually starts. You will quit your job, start finding an accommodation and then explore job search websites like SEEK. So while all of you are trying to get to your Visa, which I am pretty much you will get sooner or later I wanted to throw some light on getting a job.
> 
> Stay positive
> 
> You will find many people looking at you with frowned eyebrows when you tell them you're moving to Australia without a job in hand. Some guys will act surprised and others will tell you how brave you are to go without a job and quit a decent life here. Well take the positives from everywhere. Just hear the good words like brave, courageous etc. Don't get bogged down with negative people or lose hope. Such people are those who don't want to take a risk and lead a comfortable life and will not allow others to pursue their dreams. STAY AWAY from them.
> 
> 
> Plan your travel
> 
> Study the market and plan your flight if you can. Historically mid November- January end timeframe is not very well suited for jobs. And I saw this myself. I landed in mid September and on SEEK there used to be around 20 jobs everyday for my profile. In 4-5 weeks however there was a lull. One fine Monday I saw that the jobs went down to 3-4 a day. So if you can resist until the boom in market comes then I would say come in January end so that you can maximise your options.
> 
> Alternatively, as I took the positive approach I also would say that November-January period is vacation period here. So most folks would like to take sometime out during this time. That means a window of opportunity for part timer or contractual jobs. If you are open to such options, which I would strongly recommend you should be it means you are in for some opportunity this time. Also they need small and quick contracts so they need someone who can join immediately. That gives us the edge over others who already have jobs in hand and looking for a job.
> 
> Plan your finances
> 
> I am assuming everyone would do that. But what I mean is that you need to understand how much you guys will need to survive without a job. Now a common approach would be that I will land there and get an alternative job which would pay my bills etc and then keep applying for mainstream jobs. Well thats not a bad idea but there are a couple of issues with that.
> 
> Firstly, its not a walk in the park to get those alternative jobs. They have a structural format for everything. They will need your CV and qualifications for everything. Yes even if you apply as a waiter in Subway or McDonalds etc, they will formally interview you and check your CV. Its not tough to create a dumb CV but like I had this notion that it would be easy to get well its not. I had this guy in my shared house who was studying and looking for a job but he was getting a hard time.
> 
> Secondly, while this is a good option to survive and assuming you do get a job which tends to your basic survival it will take your focus away from your mainstream job. You will be away from SEEK and LinkedIn so much that when you are tired and get back from your part time job. You will hardly have any strength left to focus on your job. Imagine you are a human and as much as you'd want to apply for jobs in the evening or morning whenever you get time it will not have your dedicated focus. Which it surely needs. And imagine if you're called for an interview how will you prepare for it and take the time off without plan. Employers of such jobs don't like such attitude and you could well lose your job over taking a day off to appear for an interview.
> 
> LinkedIn
> 
> Well yes its time to remember your passwords for LinkedIn and start updating your profile. You don't have to mention that you're looking for job yet if you're still waiting for your visa. But make sure you're profile is crisp and mentions your roles and responsibilities properly. Any rewards and recognitions should also be mentioned appropriately. Once I had resigned I reached to all my managers, previous managers, peers, direct reportees some who were out of the city and country to write recommendation for me. Get them out there. All the hard work you've done needs to be displayed on LinkedIn.
> 
> Look at consultants in Australia or the city you're going specifically and get connected. Send them an invite mentioning your profile and tentative arrival date. And the fact that they probably could help you out in finding an opportunity there. Make sure you have all these connections atleast a month before your arrival.
> 
> One or two weeks before your arrival send them a message seeking their contact info (read phone number) so you can call them and make ISD calls and talk to them. This is important to break the ice. These consultants are really sweet and warm and will talk to you at length. Some of them will also appreciate your call from India and they will make notes or even ask you to share your CV. This step is important to familiarize with them so that when you land and call them they remember you. And trust me they will remember. If you're lucky they might have something for you too.
> 
> Follow LinkedIn like facebook. See updates every 5 minutes. Yes five minutes. Some consultants put the jobs there instead of SEEK.
> 
> Resume/CV
> 
> To tell you how important it is I want to start by telling you that the consultants or employers here don't go for a technical round. They assume whatever is there in your CV is true. So that means we have to be crisp and precise and mention everything in your CV with finesse so that it doesn't extend to 4 pages. It needs to be within 2-3 pages at the max. Yes 2-3. I had 9 years of industry experience with various roles I performed and the first time I said its impossible for me to cut down it to 2 or 3 pages. Mine was a 5 page CV. Well honestly they will dump your CV if its more than 3 pages. No matter what you've done. So here are some tips on how you can make it shorter.
> 
> 1. Get a format from google and make your cv look like one. There is no specific format but it will give you a framework to work with.
> 2. Your CV needs to be in sync with job description that you're applying on SEEK. If the JD is asking A,B and C in that sequence, then customize your CV accordingly.
> 3. The consultant gets over thousands of CVs to read every week so his attention span is very less. So step 2 is very important even if you think otherwise. If he doesn't find what he is looking for in the first 3-4 lines he will not go ahead further. No matter how powerful your rest of the CV looks.
> 4. When you're applying for different jobs in different companies you will need to tweak your CV accordingly. Yes. Even if it means that you have tweak your CV ten times a day. You should. I am not saying you will mention something that you haven't done. But you will have to sequence your responsibilities to match the job description. If that means removing some of the items that the JD doesn't demand then be it. You will need to understand that they don't want to see how much you know. But they are more concerned with matching your skills with the job at hand.
> 5. Emphasize more on the last role you've performed. I was doing it incorrectly. I had mentioned 10 points each for all my roles. Then I realized they want to see what I've done last and not what I did like 5 years ago. So I removed extra points from previous roles and emphasized more on current role or past role.
> 6. Write a decent cover letter. It need not be more than one page, but again needs to be in sync with the job you're applying. You can also mention things like 'I am new to the workforce and can start at a junior role and work my way up the ladder' etc. I used this line along with salary expectations where I mentioned - I am open to anything as per the market trend. These 2 things will give you an edge over the others who are currently in the market and expect a higher salary.
> 
> Patience
> 
> This is an important virtue to learn before you arrive here. Like in India we could get a call for interview sometimes as quickly as an hour to a few days. Here you most likely could not get a call for weeks or months sometimes. They like to take time and are very slow in the process. So instead of getting impatient and becoming hopeless, update your CV meticulously and ensure you get the call. In other words apply for 10 job properly instead of applying for 20 jobs with CVs that won't even be looked at. So take your time go ahead and visit places. Savour the moment and don't take a lot of stress. Sooner or later the call will come.
> 
> Prepare for Interview
> 
> Last but not the least if you get a call make sure you've prepared well. Interviews here are not technical. They ask questions like a successful project, a failure, some pressure situation etc, but back them up with examples. So make sure when you're preparing you have examples ready for all of them. Also you should study your CV top to bottom and learn it by heart. Extremely important to mention correct information or they will disregard it. And make sure you have examples for everything.


Hey, such a nice post with full positive vibes. Thanks for sharing information.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sumaya

LOL.. In the ELodgement panel, it says *"Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you"* beside our names.. They surely don't want to be disturbed by our general queries regarding the processing timelines...


----------



## TheExpatriate

My friend (Egyptian living in UAE, not on the forum), got his 190 today one hour after uploading all documents (IELTS, wife functional English, all PCCs, bank statements, payslips, BCs, Marriage cert ...etc.)

Timeline : 

ACS : May 2014, EOI : July (due to delay in booking IELTS), SA SS : Mid August, VIC Rejected SS : Mid September, Visa lodged : 1 Oct, CO (assigned, requested Meds, PCCs) : 8 Oct, Meds : 18 Oct, PCCs and all other Docs : 3 Nov, Grant 3 Nov


----------



## axl84

harikris4u said:


> Vasu,
> I think you are literally getting ripped.. i mean pissed off… I ve been reading your posts… i could sense lot of frustration… likewise bro.. i applied on 9th.. still no response from them….the only diff is you are typing it and i am not…
> 
> I check my mails every 30 mins… damn.. I stopped seeing the Visa tracker. its frustrating me the MOST…
> 
> moreover I checked almost more than 100 websites and i found that 9th applications are not even touched.. i wonder why…
> 
> Lets hope for the best.. this is the last week for me.. then I would call them…
> 
> I just wish that does not happen..
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


I can imagine what you guys must be going through. I saw a couple of guys who applied on Sept 10th or so have gotten through. Somehow Aug 30th lodge date is also disliked by the COs... Grrr.... Every mail that comes in, I feel it might be from the CO ((


----------



## icedrop9

enzee said:


> YES!!!! You must share all the details because not sharing is assumed as hiding information and that can go against you.


Sure thanks all for the guidance. Another last question as it is nearing 3 months I have scheduled medicals appointment without the CO asking for it. Should I wait till the CO asks for the same, ( typically when is it asked) it might give some more time for my infection to clear ( might take longer as well) or is it fine to do it now as 3 months are close. ( on Nov 12th 3 months will be done, Nov 15th is my medicals) Pls advise.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Damn lucky


----------



## rowdy31

Hi Friends,

Just a suggestion required.

I am at the stage of paying my embassy fees.

The issue is that:

The payment i need to do is that of 1,90,000 Rs Indian

and my credit limit is that of 45,000 Rs Indian.

*How to make payment to IMMI Australia *

kindly notice my bank is not allowing to increase the limit.

*Can i make total payment to Australia by using 3-4 different cards ?? *


please suggest,,


----------



## rowdy31

Hi Friends,

Just a suggestion required.

I am at the stage of paying my embassy fees.

The issue is that:

The payment i need to do is that of 1,90,000 Rs Indian

and my credit limit is that of 45,000 Rs Indian.

How to make payment to IMMI Australia 

kindly notice my bank is not allowing to increase the limit.

Can i make total payment to Australia by using 3-4 different cards ?? 


please suggest,,


----------



## rowdy31

Hi Friends,

Just a suggestion required.

I am at the stage of paying my embassy fees.

The issue is that:

The payment i need to do is that of 1,90,000 Rs Indian

and my credit limit is that of 45,000 Rs Indian.

How to make payment to IMMI Australia 

kindly notice my bank is not allowing to increase the limit.

*Can i make total payment to Australia by using 3-4 different cards ?? *
please suggest,,


----------



## padmakarrao

rowdy31 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just a suggestion required.
> 
> I am at the stage of paying my embassy fees.
> 
> The issue is that:
> 
> The payment i need to do is that of 1,90,000 Rs Indian
> 
> and my credit limit is that of 45,000 Rs Indian.
> 
> *How to make payment to IMMI Australia *
> 
> kindly notice my bank is not allowing to increase the limit.
> 
> *Can i make total payment to Australia by using 3-4 different cards ?? *
> 
> 
> please suggest,,


Hi, Please go to the following thread, this question has been answered well.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


----------



## swatsandy

koolsmartbuddy said:


> I know this is a long post, but this forum has given me many things while I was applying for PR. I believe this is just one of the things I could do for more folks like me out there who need help and guidance. I think of myself as lucky to get a job in six weeks. But I really wish everyone success with their PR and journey thereafter. Hope you guys like this post. So grab a cup of tea/coffee/beer and read on.
> 
> I wanted to tell you my experience about finding a job. I understand most of you are still thinking about getting a PR now so this might not stick. However once the PR is there the journey doesn't end. It actually starts. You will quit your job, start finding an accommodation and then explore job search websites like SEEK. So while all of you are trying to get to your Visa, which I am pretty much you will get sooner or later I wanted to throw some light on getting a job.
> 
> Stay positive
> 
> You will find many people looking at you with frowned eyebrows when you tell them you're moving to Australia without a job in hand. Some guys will act surprised and others will tell you how brave you are to go without a job and quit a decent life here. Well take the positives from everywhere. Just hear the good words like brave, courageous etc. Don't get bogged down with negative people or lose hope. Such people are those who don't want to take a risk and lead a comfortable life and will not allow others to pursue their dreams. STAY AWAY from them.
> 
> 
> Plan your travel
> 
> Study the market and plan your flight if you can. Historically mid November- January end timeframe is not very well suited for jobs. And I saw this myself. I landed in mid September and on SEEK there used to be around 20 jobs everyday for my profile. In 4-5 weeks however there was a lull. One fine Monday I saw that the jobs went down to 3-4 a day. So if you can resist until the boom in market comes then I would say come in January end so that you can maximise your options.
> 
> Alternatively, as I took the positive approach I also would say that November-January period is vacation period here. So most folks would like to take sometime out during this time. That means a window of opportunity for part timer or contractual jobs. If you are open to such options, which I would strongly recommend you should be it means you are in for some opportunity this time. Also they need small and quick contracts so they need someone who can join immediately. That gives us the edge over others who already have jobs in hand and looking for a job.
> 
> Plan your finances
> 
> I am assuming everyone would do that. But what I mean is that you need to understand how much you guys will need to survive without a job. Now a common approach would be that I will land there and get an alternative job which would pay my bills etc and then keep applying for mainstream jobs. Well thats not a bad idea but there are a couple of issues with that.
> 
> Firstly, its not a walk in the park to get those alternative jobs. They have a structural format for everything. They will need your CV and qualifications for everything. Yes even if you apply as a waiter in Subway or McDonalds etc, they will formally interview you and check your CV. Its not tough to create a dumb CV but like I had this notion that it would be easy to get well its not. I had this guy in my shared house who was studying and looking for a job but he was getting a hard time.
> 
> Secondly, while this is a good option to survive and assuming you do get a job which tends to your basic survival it will take your focus away from your mainstream job. You will be away from SEEK and LinkedIn so much that when you are tired and get back from your part time job. You will hardly have any strength left to focus on your job. Imagine you are a human and as much as you'd want to apply for jobs in the evening or morning whenever you get time it will not have your dedicated focus. Which it surely needs. And imagine if you're called for an interview how will you prepare for it and take the time off without plan. Employers of such jobs don't like such attitude and you could well lose your job over taking a day off to appear for an interview.
> 
> LinkedIn
> 
> Well yes its time to remember your passwords for LinkedIn and start updating your profile. You don't have to mention that you're looking for job yet if you're still waiting for your visa. But make sure you're profile is crisp and mentions your roles and responsibilities properly. Any rewards and recognitions should also be mentioned appropriately. Once I had resigned I reached to all my managers, previous managers, peers, direct reportees some who were out of the city and country to write recommendation for me. Get them out there. All the hard work you've done needs to be displayed on LinkedIn.
> 
> Look at consultants in Australia or the city you're going specifically and get connected. Send them an invite mentioning your profile and tentative arrival date. And the fact that they probably could help you out in finding an opportunity there. Make sure you have all these connections atleast a month before your arrival.
> 
> One or two weeks before your arrival send them a message seeking their contact info (read phone number) so you can call them and make ISD calls and talk to them. This is important to break the ice. These consultants are really sweet and warm and will talk to you at length. Some of them will also appreciate your call from India and they will make notes or even ask you to share your CV. This step is important to familiarize with them so that when you land and call them they remember you. And trust me they will remember. If you're lucky they might have something for you too.
> 
> Follow LinkedIn like facebook. See updates every 5 minutes. Yes five minutes. Some consultants put the jobs there instead of SEEK.
> 
> Resume/CV
> 
> To tell you how important it is I want to start by telling you that the consultants or employers here don't go for a technical round. They assume whatever is there in your CV is true. So that means we have to be crisp and precise and mention everything in your CV with finesse so that it doesn't extend to 4 pages. It needs to be within 2-3 pages at the max. Yes 2-3. I had 9 years of industry experience with various roles I performed and the first time I said its impossible for me to cut down it to 2 or 3 pages. Mine was a 5 page CV. Well honestly they will dump your CV if its more than 3 pages. No matter what you've done. So here are some tips on how you can make it shorter.
> 
> 1. Get a format from google and make your cv look like one. There is no specific format but it will give you a framework to work with.
> 2. Your CV needs to be in sync with job description that you're applying on SEEK. If the JD is asking A,B and C in that sequence, then customize your CV accordingly.
> 3. The consultant gets over thousands of CVs to read every week so his attention span is very less. So step 2 is very important even if you think otherwise. If he doesn't find what he is looking for in the first 3-4 lines he will not go ahead further. No matter how powerful your rest of the CV looks.
> 4. When you're applying for different jobs in different companies you will need to tweak your CV accordingly. Yes. Even if it means that you have tweak your CV ten times a day. You should. I am not saying you will mention something that you haven't done. But you will have to sequence your responsibilities to match the job description. If that means removing some of the items that the JD doesn't demand then be it. You will need to understand that they don't want to see how much you know. But they are more concerned with matching your skills with the job at hand.
> 5. Emphasize more on the last role you've performed. I was doing it incorrectly. I had mentioned 10 points each for all my roles. Then I realized they want to see what I've done last and not what I did like 5 years ago. So I removed extra points from previous roles and emphasized more on current role or past role.
> 6. Write a decent cover letter. It need not be more than one page, but again needs to be in sync with the job you're applying. You can also mention things like 'I am new to the workforce and can start at a junior role and work my way up the ladder' etc. I used this line along with salary expectations where I mentioned - I am open to anything as per the market trend. These 2 things will give you an edge over the others who are currently in the market and expect a higher salary.
> 
> Patience
> 
> This is an important virtue to learn before you arrive here. Like in India we could get a call for interview sometimes as quickly as an hour to a few days. Here you most likely could not get a call for weeks or months sometimes. They like to take time and are very slow in the process. So instead of getting impatient and becoming hopeless, update your CV meticulously and ensure you get the call. In other words apply for 10 job properly instead of applying for 20 jobs with CVs that won't even be looked at. So take your time go ahead and visit places. Savour the moment and don't take a lot of stress. Sooner or later the call will come.
> 
> Prepare for Interview
> 
> Last but not the least if you get a call make sure you've prepared well. Interviews here are not technical. They ask questions like a successful project, a failure, some pressure situation etc, but back them up with examples. So make sure when you're preparing you have examples ready for all of them. Also you should study your CV top to bottom and learn it by heart. Extremely important to mention correct information or they will disregard it. And make sure you have examples for everything.


Great Info buddy.
I am sure this will really help for most of us in this forum.


----------



## meeth

rowdy31 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just a suggestion required.
> 
> I am at the stage of paying my embassy fees.
> 
> The issue is that:
> 
> The payment i need to do is that of 1,90,000 Rs Indian
> 
> and my credit limit is that of 45,000 Rs Indian.
> 
> How to make payment to IMMI Australia
> 
> kindly notice my bank is not allowing to increase the limit.
> 
> Can i make total payment to Australia by using 3-4 different cards ??
> 
> 
> please suggest,,



Try ICICI travelers card. Load the desired money and you can make online payment. 

Meeth


----------



## padmakarrao

icedrop9 said:


> Sure thanks all for the guidance. Another last question as it is nearing 3 months I have scheduled medicals appointment without the CO asking for it. Should I wait till the CO asks for the same, ( typically when is it asked) it might give some more time for my infection to clear ( might take longer as well) or is it fine to do it now as 3 months are close. ( on Nov 12th 3 months will be done, Nov 15th is my medicals) Pls advise.


Most of us did the medicals before being asked and got a direct grant. In most cases the CO is allocated in 3 months and he/she asks for the medical. In your case, hopefully you would surely get a mail from CO in next week. Go ahead and get the medicals done.

As suggested by other friend, please reveal the same to the doctor, though the doctor might not even be able to find it out by themselves. As the tests done is blood test for HIV, chest x-ray for TB and basic physical examination for any operation marks etc.


----------



## openeyes

Vasu G said:


> True Hari.. !!
> 
> But I am checking mails for every 5min (even though email notifications are ON)...
> 
> But, few people with 12th Aug got granted... DIBP process is more mysterious than Bermuda Triangle...
> 
> We should be able to come out of it one day... :fingerscrossed:


VasuG, Hari & others,

I am a fellow applicant, with 9th Aug (189) as the application date . I too, like you, have not received the grant or any CO allocation. Thus I share your frustration. 

However, I try to ignore my eagerness by doing two things 1) consciously trying to forget the topic (not recommended while on job); and 2) try to take a temporal perspective, that is how will this delay (few day, weeks or even months) matter after say 5 years.

This is my first post, and am writing just to share my thoughts.

Regards & All the best.

openEyes


----------



## dd17

EasterEggs said:


> Hi folks, I've just got my visa granted, thanks to the Brisbane Team. I expected that this email will be sent next week or so since I lodged my application on 10-Sep. Anyway...Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Wish you guys all the best and will get your grant VERY SOON


Hi... Many congrats!!!

There are few things, Hope you would help us...
1) Can you share your complete timeline... Subclass... Document upload details etc..
2) Can you update in tracker please..
3) Did you receive any prior email intimating that a team has been allocated/started working on your application ?

Pls help all of us for our experience..


----------



## cancerianlrules

Vasu, Hari, openeyes and others

You guys are the unfortunate ones, as per *Allocation dates for GSM* updated today, all applicants until Aug 8, 2014, have been assigned a CO.


Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## lavizyd

Hi guys.
First of all. My sincere congrats to all the ones got granted in September in the first time!
I have got a question and hope somebody could help me!
I lodged my application on 8 Sep. I have frontloaded all the docs I think relevant. So, I actually submitted my application onshore, then I left Australia and stayed in China while waiting for the Visa. As the September grants starts. I am nervous if my absence in Australia will delay my grants!

Thanks a lot for helping me and best wishes that we can get the speedy grants in no time!!

My timeline: Invitation 8/9/2014 elodge 8/9/2014 Waiting for Co/Grants!


----------



## ask2

cancerianlrules said:


> Vasu, Hari, openeyes and others
> 
> You guys are the unfortunate ones, as per *Allocation dates for GSM* updated today, all applicants until Aug 8, 2014, have been assigned a CO.
> 
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications



Then how come 189 applicants of Sept have also got grants ?


----------



## cancerianlrules

openeyes said:


> VasuG, Hari & others,
> 
> I am a fellow applicant, with 9th Aug (189) as the application date . I too, like you, have not received the grant or any CO allocation. Thus I share your frustration.
> 
> However, I try to ignore my eagerness by doing two things 1) consciously trying to forget the topic (not recommended while on job); and 2) try to take a temporal perspective, that is how will this delay (few day, weeks or even months) matter after say 5 years.
> 
> This is my first post, and am writing just to share my thoughts.
> 
> Regards & All the best.
> 
> openEyes





ask2 said:


> Then how come 189 applicants of Sept have also got grants ?


They say that all the applicants until Aug 8 2014, have received a CO. It does not mean... *only people until Aug 8, have got a CO.*

Some teams are working on Sept cases, but there is no applicant prior to Aug 8 who does not have a CO allocated.


----------



## sumaya

dd17 said:


> Hi... Many congrats!!!
> 
> There are few things, Hope you would help us...
> 1) Can you share your complete timeline... Subclass... Document upload details etc..
> 2) Can you update in tracker please..
> 3) Did you receive any prior email intimating that a team has been allocated/started working on your application ?
> 
> Pls help all of us for our experience..


Please mention the url to the tracker as there are many.


----------



## Vasu G

cancerianlrules said:


> Vasu, Hari, openeyes and others
> 
> You guys are the unfortunate ones, as per *Allocation dates for GSM* updated today, all applicants until Aug 8, 2014, have been assigned a CO.
> 
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications



Thanks buddy !!

Yes unfortunate, but lucky to have you on the forum to share this news.. bcz atleast we now know that we are close to CO allocation or even direct grants are not far away. :fingerscrossed:

I'm thinking that - most of Aug applicants got allocated to a team - they have reviewed all the docs and waiting for the CO's to take the final call i.e either direct grant or additional documents. :eyebrows:


----------



## sevnik0202

rajswey28 said:


> Can u pls clarify:
> 1.If my wife attempt for IELTS and what score is needed?
> 2.My wife is graduate in mechanical eng and is currently in IT profession..Will there be any prob in Skill assessment?
> 3.I actually tried for nsw in july..but the cap got filled very fast so want to try for suclass 189.
> 
> Help..


1. 4.5 overall if not claiming partner points & 6 in each in case of claiming partner points.
2. No
3. If you have 60 points sky is the limit go for it.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## sevnik0202

rowdy31 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just a suggestion required.
> 
> I am at the stage of paying my embassy fees.
> 
> The issue is that:
> 
> The payment i need to do is that of 1,90,000 Rs Indian
> 
> and my credit limit is that of 45,000 Rs Indian.
> 
> How to make payment to IMMI Australia
> 
> kindly notice my bank is not allowing to increase the limit.
> 
> Can i make total payment to Australia by using 3-4 different cards ??
> 
> please suggest,,


Single card payment will be required. Ask your bank if they agree to increase the credit limit of your card against an FD in your account towards the credit card. Some people have tried this successfully.


----------



## chennaiite

Received my Grant today. Thanks to this wonderful forum and a relentlessly meticulous agent.

Here's a big insight - CO asked for a variety documents including PCC, Medicals, Employment Reference, Qualifications on 21st Oct. All of these were uploaded only this morning and in less than an hour they issued the grant.

FWIW, the Degree for which I claimed 15 points was not even assessed though it was from a CEP Grade 1 University. More reason why I was surprised the CO made a decision so quick.

Things are moving really fast these days. All the best to everyone.

Timeline in Signature.


----------



## chennaiite

Received my Grant today. Thanks to this wonderful forum and a relentlessly meticulous agent.

Here's a big insight - CO asked for a variety documents including PCC, Medicals, Employment Reference, Qualifications on 21st Oct. All of these were uploaded only this morning and in less than an hour they issued the grant.

FWIW, the Degree for which I claimed 15 points was not even assessed though it was from a CEP Grade 1 University. More reason why I was surprised the CO made a decision so quick.

Things are moving really fast these days. All the best to everyone.

Timeline in Signature.


----------



## Vasu G

chennaiite said:


> Received my Grant today. Thanks to this wonderful forum and a relentlessly meticulous agent.
> 
> Here's a big insight - CO asked for a variety documents including PCC, Medicals, Employment Reference, Qualifications on 21st Oct. All of these were uploaded only this morning and in less than an hour they issued the grant.
> 
> FWIW, the Degree for which I claimed 15 points was not even assessed though it was from a CEP Grade 1 University. More reason why I was surprised the CO made a decision so quick.
> 
> Things are moving really fast these days. All the best to everyone.
> 
> Timeline in Signature.


Awesome !!

eace: Many congratulations buddy eace:


----------



## EasterEggs

techie_po said:


> First of all, Congratulations....
> 
> Secondly, did u front load all docs and was it a direct grant? As you said that Brisbane team did the magic for you, when did you come to know that this team was allocated to your application?


Hi techie_po, 

Thank you. All my documents are front loaded except form 80. Mine is direct grant and the letter states that it is from Brisbane team (not sure which team though). Good luck!


----------



## EasterEggs

sumaya said:


> WoW! Congrats! Was it a 189 grant?


Hi Sumaya,
Thank you. Yes, is was 189


----------



## sevnik0202

chennaiite said:


> Received my Grant today. Thanks to this wonderful forum and a relentlessly meticulous agent.
> 
> Here's a big insight - CO asked for a variety documents including PCC, Medicals, Employment Reference, Qualifications on 21st Oct. All of these were uploaded only this morning and in less than an hour they issued the grant.
> 
> FWIW, the Degree for which I claimed 15 points was not even assessed though it was from a CEP Grade 1 University. More reason why I was surprised the CO made a decision so quick.
> 
> Things are moving really fast these days. All the best to everyone.
> 
> Timeline in Signature.


congrats chennaiite.


----------



## chennaiite

sevnik0202 said:


> congrats chennaiite.


Thanks Sevnik


----------



## chennaiite

Vasu G said:


> Awesome !!
> 
> eace: Many congratulations buddy eace:


Thanks Vasu. You've been hanging around for quite a while. Wish you luck.


----------



## maq_qatar

chennaiite said:


> Received my Grant today. Thanks to this wonderful forum and a relentlessly meticulous agent.
> 
> Here's a big insight - CO asked for a variety documents including PCC, Medicals, Employment Reference, Qualifications on 21st Oct. All of these were uploaded only this morning and in less than an hour they issued the grant.
> 
> FWIW, the Degree for which I claimed 15 points was not even assessed though it was from a CEP Grade 1 University. More reason why I was surprised the CO made a decision so quick.
> 
> Things are moving really fast these days. All the best to everyone.
> 
> Timeline in Signature.


Congrats.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## fly2shashi

chennaiite said:


> Received my Grant today. Thanks to this wonderful forum and a relentlessly meticulous agent.
> 
> Here's a big insight - CO asked for a variety documents including PCC, Medicals, Employment Reference, Qualifications on 21st Oct. All of these were uploaded only this morning and in less than an hour they issued the grant.
> 
> FWIW, the Degree for which I claimed 15 points was not even assessed though it was from a CEP Grade 1 University. More reason why I was surprised the CO made a decision so quick.
> 
> Things are moving really fast these days. All the best to everyone.
> 
> Timeline in Signature.


Congrats and all the best for a whole new life that awaits


----------



## chennaiite

maq_qatar said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Thanks bro. I see that you got a label. I might consider one for various reasons.


----------



## chennaiite

fly2shashi said:


> Congrats and all the best for a whole new life that awaits


Thanks Shashi


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Congrats Bro... All the best for rest of your journey.. 



chennaiite said:


> Received my Grant today. Thanks to this wonderful forum and a relentlessly meticulous agent.
> 
> Here's a big insight - CO asked for a variety documents including PCC, Medicals, Employment Reference, Qualifications on 21st Oct. All of these were uploaded only this morning and in less than an hour they issued the grant.
> 
> FWIW, the Degree for which I claimed 15 points was not even assessed though it was from a CEP Grade 1 University. More reason why I was surprised the CO made a decision so quick.
> 
> Things are moving really fast these days. All the best to everyone.
> 
> Timeline in Signature.


----------



## sudhindrags

rowdy31 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just a suggestion required.
> 
> I am at the stage of paying my embassy fees.
> 
> The issue is that:
> 
> The payment i need to do is that of 1,90,000 Rs Indian
> 
> and my credit limit is that of 45,000 Rs Indian.
> 
> How to make payment to IMMI Australia
> 
> kindly notice my bank is not allowing to increase the limit.
> 
> *Can i make total payment to Australia by using 3-4 different cards ?? *
> please suggest,,


Hi,

You cannot use multiple cards. I had similar issue as I had to pay 3.5 L together. I went for ICICI bank AUD card. You can also do the same. But please note, buy only AUD card and do not go for multicurrency forex cards. Also, when you are applying for cards, add 100 AUD more than your visa fees. There will be some surcharge on payment. All the best.

Sudhindra


----------



## goingtoau

chennaiite said:


> Received my Grant today. Thanks to this wonderful forum and a relentlessly meticulous agent.
> 
> Here's a big insight - CO asked for a variety documents including PCC, Medicals, Employment Reference, Qualifications on 21st Oct. All of these were uploaded only this morning and in less than an hour they issued the grant.
> 
> FWIW, the Degree for which I claimed 15 points was not even assessed though it was from a CEP Grade 1 University. More reason why I was surprised the CO made a decision so quick.
> 
> Things are moving really fast these days. All the best to everyone.
> 
> Timeline in Signature.


Many congratulations to you. Please share what kind employment reference did he ask from you. Have not you uploaded the reference letters already at the time of applying for the visa?


----------



## sudhindrags

nickpma said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> I do remember reading that it depends on both...but I could be wrong.
> I did already take my medical exam, so that's all done.
> 
> So my question remains...is it a problem if I'm in Australia before or while I get my visa? And will this count to get my visa?


Hi,

How did you take medical test before paying for the visa? If medical requirement link is appearing in your visa page, I would suggest you to go for medical test again.

And Yes. I also heard that, medicals or PCC whichever is earlier, visa will be valid for 1 year from then.

Regards,
Sudhindra


----------



## sudhindrags

vimalnair said:


> Hi Nickpma,
> Firstly the visa is valid for 1 year from the date of issue and not on the medical or PCC. PCC or medical both have validity period before which you need to apply for your visa.
> 
> Buddy it doesnt matter whether you are there in australia or elsewhere when the visa is granted... If you are already in Australia you would be on a different visa which would be stamped on your passport so to get the PR entry stamping you need to go out of Australia and re-enter with the PR visa and once the PR entry visa is stamped then you can travel freely till the validity of your PR visa.
> 
> Hope i was able to explain your problem.


PR visa is valid for 4 years for entry. After completion of 4 years, you can stay in Australia for ever. But, if you leave, then you will need another visa for re-entry.

This 4 years starts on two different notes:

1. If you are already staying in Australia, visa validity starts from the date of grant.
2. If you are outside, it will be counted from the date of first entry.

Validity for first entry will be given by CO. And it is usually, 1 year from PCC or medicals whichevr is earlier.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats


----------



## skksundar

Vasu G said:


> Thanks buddy !!
> 
> Yes unfortunate, but lucky to have you on the forum to share this news.. bcz atleast we now know that we are close to CO allocation or even direct grants are not far away. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I'm thinking that - most of Aug applicants got allocated to a team - they have reviewed all the docs and waiting for the CO's to take the final call i.e either direct grant or additional documents. :eyebrows:



Vasu,

Am sure your cases are gonna be direct Gs'!!!
All the best.


----------



## hasanabbas19

Just received my first email from CO. Have asked for my resume and forms 80 and 1221.


----------



## Kenneth777

So happy to see those applicants who applied for the visa in early August got their grants! Thanks for sharing information guys! Such a good thread!


----------



## cancerianlrules

chennaiite said:


> Received my Grant today. Thanks to this wonderful forum and a relentlessly meticulous agent.
> 
> Here's a big insight - CO asked for a variety documents including PCC, Medicals, Employment Reference, Qualifications on 21st Oct. All of these were uploaded only this morning and in less than an hour they issued the grant.
> 
> FWIW, the Degree for which I claimed 15 points was not even assessed though it was from a CEP Grade 1 University. More reason why I was surprised the CO made a decision so quick.
> 
> Things are moving really fast these days. All the best to everyone.
> 
> Timeline in Signature.


Hi bro, we have the same lodgement date, but your case is certainly straight forward.

Congratulations!


----------



## JennyAus

harikris4u said:


> We just hope for the best.. July had more applicants than August… But August is taking more tim than July applicants..
> I just hope and wish no other applicant face this kind of tension and frustration….
> 
> Today is done with just 2 grants… 4 more days to go… hope its just done by then…
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


Actually more than 2 grants today for 189 visa.
I think I should stop looking at visa tracker, it makes me worried even worse. 

I have a question and hopefully you can help me out.

I have my overseas PCC done in November 2013, the authorised person signed and sealed on 25 November 2013; however, in April 2014, because that PCC hadnt been expired yet, so I could ask for another copy of it from the Judgement Department in my country. In this new official copy, this authorised person signed and sealed on 21/04/2014. My agent used this one to upload it on Immi account. So my question is as a document, to consider it as a valid document , we should rely on the date of a document being signed and sealed, is it correct????

As I noticed on Immi website, docs are valid for 1 year. So if the matter I mentioned above, my overseas PCC will be expired on 21/04/2014, is it right??

I am looking forward to hearing from you soon..

Thank you

cheers


----------



## prodigy+

hasanabbas19 said:


> Just received my first email from CO. Have asked for my resume and forms 80 and 1221.


T
Haven't seen CO asking for resume. Any particular reason or it is normal to ask? 
Also in immigration account in your correspondence section do you see CO communication apart from email? 

Asking because I want to ensure if I miss mail by any chance, I can refer correspondence section 

Thanks


----------



## hasanabbas19

prodigy+ said:


> T
> Haven't seen CO asking for resume. Any particular reason or it is normal to ask?
> Also in immigration account in your correspondence section do you see CO communication apart from email?
> 
> Asking because I want to ensure if I miss mail by any chance, I can refer correspondence section
> 
> Thanks



Hi bro,

I have no idea why I have been asked for a resume, this is also a first time for me that I have seen them asking for a resume, never seen anyone mention it before.

Yes, I can see the CO communication in the correspondence section along with all the documents attached that were sent in my email. I have been assigned Adelaide team 6.


----------



## JennyAus

JennyAus said:


> Actually more than 2 grants today for 189 visa.
> I think I should stop looking at visa tracker, it makes me worried even worse.
> 
> I have a question and hopefully you can help me out.
> 
> I have my overseas PCC done in November 2013, the authorised person signed and sealed on 25 November 2013; however, in April 2014, because that PCC hadnt been expired yet, so I could ask for another copy of it from the Judgement Department in my country. In this new official copy, this authorised person signed and sealed on 21/04/2014. My agent used this one to upload it on Immi account. So my question is as a document, to consider it as a valid document , we should rely on the date of a document being signed and sealed, is it correct????
> 
> As I noticed on Immi website, docs are valid for 1 year. So if the matter I mentioned above, my overseas PCC will be expired on 21/04/2014, is it right??
> 
> I am looking forward to hearing from you soon..
> 
> Thank you
> 
> cheers


Corrected: it should be " My overseas PCC will be expired on 21/04/2015"..


----------



## taz_mt

hasanabbas19 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> I have no idea why I have been asked for a resume, this is also a first time for me that I have seen them asking for a resume, never seen anyone mention it before.
> 
> Yes, I can see the CO communication in the correspondence section along with all the documents attached that were sent in my email. I have been assigned Adelaide team 6.


i was also recently asked for Resume, which i promptly uploaded.


----------



## emoneee

*189 visa processing*

hello .. 

I want to apply for Australia PR in ICT project manager catagory with a teritorry sponsoship. Could any one advise me which state is good to apply and what are requirement for teritorry sponship and where to lodge the application?

BR
Ismail


----------



## chennaiite

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi bro, we have the same lodgement date, but your case is certainly straight forward.
> 
> Congratulations!


Well I thought my case was most complicated. I was a director in a company, my personal remuneration was not even taxable so no tax returns, my degree was not assessed etc... 

I thought being director would work against or delay my case. But my agent was confident and made a full disclosure of everything.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## twix

Hello guys,

I lodged my 189 application on 2nd July. Completed my police clearance, form 80, medical and all other required docs by August. 

I received an email from case officer on 11th September asking for some docs like to overseas police clearance, additional work experience evidence (tax, statement, etc.). Funny thing is I had already uploaded these before. Anyways, I uploaded those again, and also emailed the docs to case officer within a week.

Haven't heard anything since then. So, wondering whether this is normal or something fishy?

Any advice or suggestions please?

Thanks in advance. Cheers.


----------



## chennaiite

goingtoau said:


> Many congratulations to you. Please share what kind employment reference did he ask from you. Have not you uploaded the reference letters already at the time of applying for the visa?


No. My agent did not upload the reference letter at first go. He waited for Co to ask for it. So just uploaded ref letter and a letter from company's auditor which stated remuneration for claimed years and the fact that it wasn't taxable as per audited results and tax returns of the company. 

Strange ways for mara agents. We hear sad stories of stupid agents. But mine was more than satisfactory. Yes, he din't respond quickly to queries. But he applied whatever he could to get desired results. Ultimately that's what matters.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## chennaiite

Ravi_Pune said:


> Congrats Bro... All the best for rest of your journey..


Thank ravi. I see you still haven't received the invite

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## chennaiite

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


Thanks Singh saab!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## cancerianlrules

chennaiite said:


> Well I thought my case was most complicated. I was a director in a company, my personal remuneration was not even taxable so no tax returns, my degree was not assessed etc...
> 
> I thought being director would work against or delay my case. But my agent was confident and made a full disclosure of everything.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


If the assessment is done, DIBP just verifies the documents! they don't worry about your designation!

A CEP grade 1 degree is more than enough. It is not required to be assessed.


----------



## hrezvany

I am in Month 21th after my lodge. Two month ago I paid IELTS fee of my partner.
I discussed this delay with IGIS and they said now no such application is processing by ASIC.officer says to me you have to wait because we are waiting to receive result if one remaining check from one external agency. I said which agency and when they said we can not say anything in this regardð©


----------



## hasanabbas19

taz_mt said:


> i was also recently asked for Resume, which i promptly uploaded.


Hi taz_mt,

Were you asked for anything else? I have already posted form 80 but they have asked for it again for some reason.


----------



## taz_mt

hasanabbas19 said:


> Hi taz_mt,
> 
> Were you asked for anything else? I have already posted form 80 but they have asked for it again for some reason.


same story here, they asked me for PCC again as well, where as I had already uploaded it. Also spouse English proof, yes uploaded earlier as well.
the only new docs they asked was Resume (uploaded, after request) and tax documents, which are not available in Kuwait, explained to CO for this one, but no answer yet.

I guess sometimes due to system glitches they might not be able to see some attachments at their end, and may be that's why they request them again. who knows..


----------



## hasanabbas19

taz_mt said:


> same story here, they asked me for PCC again as well, where as I had already uploaded it. Also spouse English proof, yes uploaded earlier as well.
> the only new docs they asked was Resume (uploaded, after request) and tax documents, which are not available in Kuwait, explained to CO for this one, but no answer yet.
> 
> I guess sometimes due to system glitches they might not be able to see some attachments at their end, and may be that's why they request them again. who knows..


Thanks bro, you are right. I am glad they have not asked for too many other documents from me.


----------



## MelissAus84

*Skill Select Account ?'s*

Hi

I received an invitation to apply for a 189 Visa, however, when I went to change my password, it says that my secret questions are invalid, which is not the case and therefore it won't let me change my password. 

Does this mean I have to submit a new EOI and wait for a second invitation??


----------



## maq_qatar

chennaiite said:


> Thanks bro. I see that you got a label. I might consider one for various reasons.


Yes, i know its not required but i wanted to be on my passport.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashu503

What is a Visa tracker?

logged 189: 27th-Sep


----------



## jabberaussie

Congrats EasterEggs! I believe your Visa was granted faster based on the skill which you applied for (Mechanical Engineering). 

There are a lot of IT people following this page (as far as I understand from the Google sheets). I believe it would take a little more time for them. But anyways good to remind ourselves that the dates are nearing.. Wish everyone all the best!

Donot forget to update the excel sheet for ease of tracking. Thanks to EasterEggs for updating instantly 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sc08zkhydJAT0tMlu-zpd1pZHqPIMSWEhxWsqUWKKW0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## tinaozzie

i got a question can anyone help me? on the 189 form I were asked to list the last 10 years of employment. I listed out however i Ã³nly attached my CV and no evidence much about employment listed because They are not relevant at all. It is also clear that I am not claiming any point about experience. Do I need supporting documents or it should be fine.


----------



## ronthevisio

benthomas010 said:


> vimalnair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TJ,
> Yes the visa can be expected by December or later. It all depends on lots of factors.
> 1. 189 category is 4th in the priority list of all visa categories but the advantage is the processing of it is shortest.
> 2. The profession under which you are applied if its very much in demand then things can move even faster.
> 3. Our bad luck is that in December, Christmas and new year is coming and so from 25th officials may go on leave so things might take longer time. If we are lucky then they might hurry the process and we could be lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Also i think in Jan they are coming up with the review related to the different categories that they might remove or add or increase or decrease. As of now what i heard is that Accountant visa category might be removed.
> 
> Just a small advice to all friends here, in case the CO ask for any documents try to revert as soon as possible (but do not mess it up), so that they might process things faster.
> 
> These are just my views. If others have any other informations please share with all...
> 
> Also friends please all of you update your status with timelines...
> 
> 
> 
> Reviews happen in June, not January - as for Accountant being removed, its on a long list of occuations for review, has been for years - simply means they question it every year, request evidence for it to remain from supporting bodies - and then make a decsion.
> 
> As of now, out of 5500 available accountant visas only 1850 have been taken up so far - and the available visas are restricted to a certain number per month so that they dont run out half way through the year. As it is - the monthly allowance is not being used up so additional visas are carrying over each month.
> 
> So... no need to panic about January.
Click to expand...

Very true, can't agree more!


----------



## ronthevisio

Guys,
I got my meds done on Friday and came up with high blood pressure - diastolic being 105! I checked it twice next morning and was 94 and then 82 ie normal. This is the first time I've known that my pressure's abnormal. 

Now, I've been referred for a serum creatinine test. It will take a couple of days for the results. I can see on the emedical client that my medical examination is complete, x-Ray is incomplete, serum creatinine is referred and HIV is referred too. I believe that if any of the blood tests are pending, they'll keep all related reports at the same status ie referred in my case. 

Any ideas?


----------



## rohit1_sharma

maq_qatar said:


> Hey rohit,
> 
> I saw your post after a long, how are u dear.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hey maq_qatar,

All good so far, just been busy settling down and didn't login to the forum for sometime. How are things with you?


----------



## sarathy.shan

CO Assigned and they requested police clearance certificate from Singapore...

Am waiting...


----------



## sheik1023

Im in the same shoes like yours.... Don't know if CO is allocated.... called twice earlier but not very informative... the kind lady on the call enquired if I received any contact from the CO..... hesitant to call again since read reviews that calling slows down the application process..... 

I have another doubt.... My daughter's and my health status are finalized.... my wife had undergone health checkup before the visa processing since she had to go abroad.... we upload the same HAP ID..... now a year is about to complete.... Every time I check my account under her name it reads, " May require to undergo medicals... Please wait for us to contact"..... 
My question is are we supposed to undertake health check up if a year has passed????

My state is that no contact till date... my account looks freezed without any changes for months now..... wait is on indefinitely.......


----------



## ronthevisio

tinaozzie said:


> u dnt have to panic. If anythin is abnormal then they need u to check further otherwise it should be fine. HIV test it takes time to get result. Be positive mate.


Thanks tinaozzie!


----------



## dimpy01

What was your BP level? You have been referred to MOC or clinic doctors are waiting for a few normal reports?



ronthevisio said:


> Guys,
> I got my meds done on Friday and came up with high blood pressure - diastolic being 105! I checked it twice next morning and was 94 and then 82 ie normal. This is the first time I've known that my pressure's abnormal.
> 
> Now, I've been referred for a serum creatinine test. It will take a couple of days for the results. I can see on the emedical client that my medical examination is complete, x-Ray is incomplete, serum creatinine is referred and HIV is referred too. I believe that if any of the blood tests are pending, they'll keep all related reports at the same status ie referred in my case.
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## maq_qatar

rohit1_sharma said:


> Hey maq_qatar,
> 
> All good so far, just been busy settling down and didn't login to the forum for sometime. How are things with you?


All good here dear, serving my notice period with current employer, planning to move in feb end.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ronthevisio

dimpy01 said:


> What was your BP level? You have been referred to MOC or clinic doctors are waiting for a few normal reports?
> 
> 
> 
> ronthevisio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> I got my meds done on Friday and came up with high blood pressure - diastolic being 105! I checked it twice next morning and was 94 and then 82 ie normal. This is the first time I've known that my pressure's abnormal.
> 
> Now, I've been referred for a serum creatinine test. It will take a couple of days for the results. I can see on the emedical client that my medical examination is complete, x-Ray is incomplete, serum creatinine is referred and HIV is referred too. I believe that if any of the blood tests are pending, they'll keep all related reports at the same status ie referred in my case.
> 
> Any ideas?
Click to expand...

150/105
Further tests required 704 - serum creatinine. No MOC. 

Onshore medical.


----------



## axl84

Hey Guys,

I lodged my visa application on Aug 30th and a received an email from the CO (Brisbane Team) today morning. I have scheduled my medicals for next week and CO has requested for the same. He has also requested for my wifes Police Clearance for her stay in US. I have already applied to FBI like 1 month back but no response yet. Fingers crossed. 

For those who have been in contact with a CO, do you think I should send a copy of the courier receipt and my credit card statement showing that details have been forwarded to FBI and we are waiting on a result. I am asking this as CO has specifically written that I get only 28 days to send in the documents. What if my FBI result doesn't arrive in 28 days and worse is what if it is rejected? First time my wife applied in August, the FBI rejected her application due to ridges and unclarity in fingerprints!!! The forensic lab here stated that there is a chance that it might get rejected again due to ridges.. Any one knows any other way to get a police clearance from the FBI apart from fingerprints?? Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Mirkomrt

Unbelievable,
We applied for 189 onshore after leaving for 6 years in Australia.
Both our children are born here and we are still waiting to have our CO assigned when people form overseas that applied after us and got already their PR.

Good on them but feeling a bit disappointed...


----------



## TheExpatriate

Mirkomrt said:


> Unbelievable,
> We applied for 189 onshore after leaving for 6 years in Australia.
> Both our children are born here and we are still waiting to have our CO assigned when people form overseas that applied after us and got already their PR.
> 
> Good on them but feeling a bit disappointed...


Sometimes they give lower priority to onshore people if they are already on visas allowing them to live and work


----------



## cancerianlrules

axl84 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on Aug 30th and a received an email from the CO (Brisbane Team) today morning. I have scheduled my medicals for next week and CO has requested for the same. He has also requested for my wifes Police Clearance for her stay in US. I have already applied to FBI like 1 month back but no response yet. Fingers crossed.
> 
> For those who have been in contact with a CO, do you think I should send a copy of the courier receipt and my credit card statement showing that details have been forwarded to FBI and we are waiting on a result. I am asking this as CO has specifically written that I get only 28 days to send in the documents. What if my FBI result doesn't arrive in 28 days and worse is what if it is rejected? First time my wife applied in August, the FBI rejected her application due to ridges and unclarity in fingerprints!!! The forensic lab here stated that there is a chance that it might get rejected again due to ridges.. Any one knows any other way to get a police clearance from the FBI apart from fingerprints?? Thanks and good luck.


Hi 

Yes it is a good idea to email CO showing proofs that you have already applied for FBI Clearance!


----------



## Mirkomrt

Very good idea.

My job contract is expiring and for any job i have applied so far when asked:
"PR?"
I have to say: "Not yet, but wait it is going to happen soon"

Not really the best situation.....


----------



## techie_po

axl84 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I lodged my visa application on Aug 30th and a received an email from the CO (Brisbane Team) today morning. I have scheduled my medicals for next week and CO has requested for the same. He has also requested for my wifes Police Clearance for her stay in US. I have already applied to FBI like 1 month back but no response yet. Fingers crossed.
> 
> For those who have been in contact with a CO, do you think I should send a copy of the courier receipt and my credit card statement showing that details have been forwarded to FBI and we are waiting on a result. I am asking this as CO has specifically written that I get only 28 days to send in the documents. What if my FBI result doesn't arrive in 28 days and worse is what if it is rejected? First time my wife applied in August, the FBI rejected her application due to ridges and unclarity in fingerprints!!! The forensic lab here stated that there is a chance that it might get rejected again due to ridges.. Any one knows any other way to get a police clearance from the FBI apart from fingerprints?? Thanks and good luck.



You've to get it from FBI via the usual method only. No alternative option. And, yes, you can provide the courier receipt etc. to CO telling her that you've already applied while mentioning that it would take 12+ weeks as per the timeline given by FBI. Be verbose in your replies to CO and make her understand the situation. He/she receives countless similar requests in a month so he/she would be aware of the lag during FBI requests. 

And, I remember hearing fingerprint rejection tales from one of my friends. His spouse's fingerprints were rejected 4 times, so you can imagine what they went through during that period. You can't do much but try to talk to different agency in case you see rejection again.


----------



## raj.aries81

*Need Inputs to apply for 189 Subclass*

Hi,

I'm planning to apply for subclass 189 . However, I just have 55 points 

Below is my IELTS score:

L-7
R-8.5
W-6
S-6.5
Age-25 
Education-15 
Work Exp-15

I need 5 more points to get 60 which is required to be qualified for subclasss 189.

I am not planning for another IELTS attempt.However, I would like to look out for other options like -

1.Wife Skill Assessment
2.Spouse IELTS score

My Spouse is an Engineering Graduate in Mechanical but working as a software engineer and has over 6+ years of experience.

Will I be able to get 5 more points if she gets her skill assessment done so that I can go for 189 subclass.

Please suggest !!.

Regards
Raj


----------



## GinjaNINJA

raj.aries81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for subclass 189 . However, I just have 55 points
> 
> Below is my IELTS score:
> 
> L-7
> R-8.5
> W-6
> S-6.5
> Age-25
> Education-15
> Work Exp-15
> 
> I need 5 more points to get 60 which is required to be qualified for subclasss 189.
> 
> I am not planning for another IELTS attempt.However, I would like to look out for other options like -
> 
> 1.Wife Skill Assessment
> 2.Spouse IELTS score
> 
> My Spouse is an Engineering Graduate in Mechanical but working as a software engineer and has over 6+ years of experience.
> 
> Will I be able to get 5 more points if she gets her skill assessment done so that I can go for 189 subclass.
> 
> Please suggest !!.
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Yes you can claim 5 points for your spouse's skill assessment.
ACS will be your assessing authority.


----------



## hrezvany

hrezvany said:


> I am in Month 21th after my lodge. Two month ago I paid IELTS fee of my partner.
> I discussed this delay with IGIS and they said now no such application is processing by ASIC.officer says to me you have to wait because we are waiting to receive result if one remaining check from one external agency. I said which agency and when they said we can not say anything in this regard:weary:



Is there any advices or recommendation for me?

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## swatsandy

raj.aries81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for subclass 189 . However, I just have 55 points
> 
> Below is my IELTS score:
> 
> L-7
> R-8.5
> W-6
> S-6.5
> Age-25
> Education-15
> Work Exp-15
> 
> I need 5 more points to get 60 which is required to be qualified for subclasss 189.
> 
> I am not planning for another IELTS attempt.However, I would like to look out for other options like -
> 
> 1.Wife Skill Assessment
> 2.Spouse IELTS score
> 
> My Spouse is an Engineering Graduate in Mechanical but working as a software engineer and has over 6+ years of experience.
> 
> Will I be able to get 5 more points if she gets her skill assessment done so that I can go for 189 subclass.
> 
> Please suggest !!.
> 
> Regards
> Raj



pre-requisite for claiming partner's points...
<50 age
positive skill assessment
IELTS band 6 in each module
occupation is same SOL for 189 or
occupation is same CSOL for 190


----------



## TheExpatriate

Mirkomrt said:


> Very good idea.
> 
> My job contract is expiring and for any job i have applied so far when asked:
> "PR?"
> I have to say: "Not yet, but wait it is going to happen soon"
> 
> Not really the best situation.....


I understand, but if you show them your application and let them know about the BV you can use to work till the PR is there, would they understand?


----------



## elamaran

chennaiite said:


> Received my Grant today. Thanks to this wonderful forum and a relentlessly meticulous agent.
> 
> Here's a big insight - CO asked for a variety documents including PCC, Medicals, Employment Reference, Qualifications on 21st Oct. All of these were uploaded only this morning and in less than an hour they issued the grant.
> 
> FWIW, the Degree for which I claimed 15 points was not even assessed though it was from a CEP Grade 1 University. More reason why I was surprised the CO made a decision so quick.
> 
> Things are moving really fast these days. All the best to everyone.
> 
> Timeline in Signature.


Congrats...


----------



## XINGSINGH

hrezvany said:


> Is there any advices or recommendation for me?
> 
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


Hi 

Wat is IGIS and ASIC.what type of checks are pending


----------



## raj.aries81

GinjaNINJA said:


> Yes you can claim 5 points for your spouse's skill assessment.
> ACS will be your assessing authority.


Thanks Ninja,

Does she needs to give her IELTS or just Skill Assessment would suffice?...so If I claim 5 points from Spouse, I can go for 189..ain't ?

Regards
Raj


----------



## firelucifer

ronthevisio said:


> 150/105
> Further tests required 704 - serum creatinine. No MOC.
> 
> Onshore medical.


Hey, may I ask who asks you to do the further test? is it the panel doctor or the CO? and did they ask you through email or was it posted on you immiaccount or emedical?


----------



## TheExpatriate

raj.aries81 said:


> Thanks Ninja,
> 
> Does she needs to give her IELTS or just Skill Assessment would suffice?...so If I claim 5 points from Spouse, I can go for 189..ain't ?
> 
> Regards
> Raj


you can claim spouse points on 189 or 190

She MUST do IELTS and score 6 in all bands


----------



## talkout

I just got my visa granted. Good luck for you guys...!

Timeline: ANZSCO: 261313 | Subclass: 189 | ACS: Aug 14, 2014 | EOI: Aug 15, 2014 / 75 points | Invite: Aug 29, 2014 | Lodged: Sep 1, 2014 | Medical: Sep 11, 2014 | Direct Grant: 04/11/2014 (Brisbane Team)


----------



## ronthevisio

The nurse who measures it recommends. You may opt to get it done with the same blood sample taken for HIV and pay them the extra.


----------



## Etch123

chennaiite said:


> Received my Grant today. Thanks to this wonderful forum and a relentlessly meticulous agent.
> 
> Here's a big insight - CO asked for a variety documents including PCC, Medicals, Employment Reference, Qualifications on 21st Oct. All of these were uploaded only this morning and in less than an hour they issued the grant.
> 
> FWIW, the Degree for which I claimed 15 points was not even assessed though it was from a CEP Grade 1 University. More reason why I was surprised the CO made a decision so quick.
> 
> Things are moving really fast these days. All the best to everyone.
> 
> Timeline in Signature.


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## ronthevisio

Just checked the status on emedical again. Now it shows "Completed" for all test 502,704 and 707. For 501 - Medical Examination - it says "Awaiting Grading".

It means, I'm assuming, that tests have been done but the Doctor still has to assess them and submit to the department. It is a public holiday today in Melbourne. So should be updated by tomorrow.


----------



## chris.ali

Hi Guys,
Applied for 189 Visa on 23rd september, haven't been assigned the case officer yet. a little worried about it.


----------



## chris.ali

Guys, please let us know. once your case officer is assigned. thanks


----------



## cancerianlrules

chris.ali said:


> Hi Guys,
> Applied for 189 Visa on 23rd september, haven't been assigned the case officer yet. a little worried about it.


Dude you should visit the August thread, so many people are waiting!

Also a good idea to peek into June thread, a few waiting since June! 

Its hardly been 45 days for you and the timeline is 3 months.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

koolsmartbuddy said:


> I know this is a long post, but this forum has given me many things while I was applying for PR. I believe this is just one of the things I could do for more folks like me out there who need help and guidance. I think of myself as lucky to get a job in six weeks. But I really wish everyone success with their PR and journey thereafter. Hope you guys like this post. So grab a cup of tea/coffee/beer and read on.
> 
> Prepare for Interview
> 
> Last but not the least if you get a call make sure you've prepared well. Interviews here are not technical. They ask questions like a successful project, a failure, some pressure situation etc, but back them up with examples. So make sure when you're preparing you have examples ready for all of them. Also you should study your CV top to bottom and learn it by heart. Extremely important to mention correct information or they will disregard it. And make sure you have examples for everything.


Excellent write up! Enjoyed reading every paragraph of it, especially 'Prepare for Interview'. Info in this paragraph is something people would usually not know or stress upon, and fail. 

And the words 'Imagine you are a human....' in particular. hehe :heh: 

Congrats buddy, enjoy your success. I hope I'll come up with something like this very soon. :fingerscrossed:

Cheers

Max


----------



## ronthevisio

chris.ali said:


> Hi Guys,
> Applied for 189 Visa on 23rd september, haven't been assigned the case officer yet. a little worried about it.


Hey Chris.ali, you shouldn't be worried at all yet. It is normal. I suggest you endeavour to fulfil all requirements and furnish all the documents. It will take another 10-12 working days for you to hear back something. If your case is ready to be decisioned, you may get the visa without any other communication. Good luck.


----------



## hrezvany

XINGSINGH said:


> hrezvany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any advices or recommendation for me?
> 
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Wat is IGIS and ASIC.what type of checks are pending
Click to expand...

IGIS:Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
you can find more info through the net and ASIC Australia security investment commission is responsible for security check. 
IGIS said to me that ASIC doesn't have any application in process with your specific action. I don't know what's pending in my application and DIACj just say we doesn't have any control over external agency and you have to stay stay stay...

:fearful::fearful:ersevere:ersevere::weary::weary::angry::angry::neutral_face::neutral_face::dizzy_face::dizzy_face::scream::scream:


----------



## chris.ali

Thanks for your reply ronthevisio,
We have had our medicals done last year for 485 visa, that is about to expire at the end of this month, and now my wife is pregnant. so, I am just worried that she can't go for the medical x-ray. this means that my case will be further delayed.


----------



## jabberaussie

There is nothing to worry. Its going faster than expected. I submitted the application on sept 21st. If a 189 visa with IT skill applied on Sept 1st is approved today, lets calculate we will get a response within the next 20 days. If not we both can get worried


----------



## jabberaussie

Guys have any idea what are the long vacation days in December for DIBP?


----------



## goingaustralia

Hello,

Has anybody uploaded Form80??


----------



## XINGSINGH

hrezvany said:


> IGIS:Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
> you can find more info through the net and ASIC Australia security investment commission is responsible for security check.
> IGIS said to me that ASIC doesn't have any application in process with your specific action. I don't know what's pending in my application and DIACj just say we doesn't have any control over external agency and you have to stay stay stay...
> 
> :fearful::fearful:ersevere:ersevere::weary::weary::angry::angry::neutral_face::neutral_face::dizzy_face::dizzy_face::scream::scream:



Wat do they do.
Do the check police verification


----------



## radical

It usually starts from 24/12/2014 till 4/01/2015. It may start early for DIBP.


----------



## amhalabi

ronthevisio said:


> Just checked the status on emedical again. Now it shows "Completed" for all test 502,704 and 707. For 501 - Medical Examination - it says "Awaiting Grading".
> 
> It means, I'm assuming, that tests have been done but the Doctor still has to assess them and submit to the department. It is a public holiday today in Melbourne. So should be updated by tomorrow.


They either graded A or B. If it's graded A then no further investigation is needed. If it's graded B, then it'll be transferred to MOH for further investigation. 

Can you please tell us how did check the status of emedical? is it a link?


----------



## myphexpat

amhalabi said:


> They either graded A or B. If it's graded A then no further investigation is needed. If it's graded B, then it'll be transferred to MOH for further investigation.
> 
> Can you please tell us how did check the status of emedical? is it a link?


Yes. please share the link. As mine it only says medical has been finalized, but not yet received. :confused2:


----------



## ronthevisio

chris.ali said:


> Thanks for your reply ronthevisio,
> We have had our medicals done last year for 485 visa, that is about to expire at the end of this month, and now my wife is pregnant. so, I am just worried that she can't go for the medical x-ray. this means that my case will be further delayed.


Good luck for the baby.! you may send them email with your questions or call the general enquiry number. They're quite helpful. In my opinion, meds for 485 and 189 are two separate things. Not sure if you can use the old one.


----------



## ronthevisio

From the emedical client, click on the button that says something like "Print..." In the lower left corner which then opens up a new browser window (ensure you don't have pop-ups blocked). Scroll to the very bottom and you should see the status. This page will also have your photo that was taken at the medical centre. HTH.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi seniors
I have applied for acs yesterday and today it is on stage 3 which is extra documents required.

I have spoken with my agent. They haven't recieved any mail.

Can someone enlighten on this.

Also I paid fee via bank transfer and case status is showing payment awaited. Is it on 3rd stage because of pending payment.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi seniors
I have applied for acs yesterday and today it is on stage 3 which is extra documents required.

I have spoken with my agent. They haven't recieved any mail.

Can someone enlighten on this.

Also I paid fee via bank transfer and case status is showing payment awaited. Is it on 3rd stage because of pending payment.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi seniors
I have applied for acs yesterday and today it is on stage 3 which is extra documents required.

I have spoken with my agent. They haven't recieved any mail.

Can someone enlighten on this.

Also I paid fee via bank transfer and case status is showing payment awaited. Is it on 3rd stage because of pending payment.


----------



## ronthevisio

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi seniors
> I have applied for acs yesterday and today it is on stage 3 which is extra documents required.
> 
> I have spoken with my agent. They haven't recieved any mail.
> 
> Can someone enlighten on this.
> 
> Also I paid fee via bank transfer and case status is showing payment awaited. Is it on 3rd stage because of pending payment.


Sorry I've no references to back my claim but I strongly suspect that it is the payment. Best option call/ email them.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ya even I think so will wait for some time as for bank transfer they need 5 to 10 days to reconcile the payment.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi seniors
I have applied for acs yesterday and today it is on stage 3 which is extra documents required.

I have spoken with my agent. They haven't recieved any mail.

Can someone enlighten on this.

Also I paid fee via bank transfer and case status is showing payment awaited. Is it on 3rd stage because of pending payment.


----------



## ronthevisio

May I ask why you're posting same questions on so many threads though? Exhibits insensibility!


----------



## Kenneth777

No grants today?


----------



## hrezvany

XINGSINGH said:


> hrezvany said:
> 
> 
> 
> IGIS:Inspector General of Intelligence and Security
> you can find more info through the net and ASIC Australia security investment commission is responsible for security check.
> IGIS said to me that ASIC doesn't have any application in process with your specific action. I don't know what's pending in my application and DIACj just say we doesn't have any control over external agency and you have to stay stay stay...
> 
> :fearful::fearful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ersevere::weary::weary::angry::angry::neutral_face::neutral_face::dizzy_face::dizzy_face::scream::scream:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wat do they do.
> Do the check police verification
Click to expand...

Just I know that it's not security check and diac doesn't say anything in this regard about the delay.
I have lodged 27 of Feb 2013 and we had 2 set of medical tests and 2 set of pic and also we paid VAc2 2 month ago.


----------



## XINGSINGH

hrezvany said:


> Just I know that it's not security check and diac doesn't say anything in this regard about the delay.
> I have lodged 27 of Feb 2013 and we had 2 set of medical tests and 2 set of pic and also we paid VAc2 2 month ago.


This is for everyone or on random basis


----------



## XINGSINGH

ronthevisio said:


> May I ask why you're posting same questions on so many threads though? Exhibits insensibility!


To have view points of experience person


----------



## Mirkomrt

TheExpatriate said:


> I understand, but if you show them your application and let them know about the BV you can use to work till the PR is there, would they understand?


Unfortunately most of employers have no idea of immigration procedures .
For them is about " you got the paper or not?"


----------



## TheExpatriate

Mirkomrt said:


> Unfortunately most of employers have no idea of immigration procedures .
> For them is about " you got the paper or not?"


sorry 

it's sad but funny, like when I visit my friends in the US, before leaving and going back home, they'd be like "You don't like the United States? Why don't you stay here?"

I be like "yeah OK, my bad, did not buy a green card from Seven Eleven when it was on sale"


----------



## myphexpat

myphexpat said:


> Yes. please share the link. As mine it only says medical has been finalized, but not yet received. :confused2:


i found the link but there is no results provided there.

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## sudhindrags

myphexpat said:


> i found the link but there is no results provided there.
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Press Print information sheet button. You will get the status


----------



## vimalnair

myphexpat said:


> i found the link but there is no results provided there.
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Friends,
Hope this below writeup gives you how to access and review the emedical page.

You can check online that your health results have been submitted by the clinic using eMedical Client as outlined below.

Note: You will need the HAP ID number that you used when you completed your health examinations to do this.

Using eMedical Client

On the eMedical Client login screen you will need to enter your family name, HAP ID and date of birth.

Complete the details requested and click on Logon.

Note: Please make sure you enter the same details as those provided on your visa application, or those provided on your My Health Declarations electronic form.

eMedical Client Login screen

Once you have successfully logged into eMedical Client, click on the Print Information Sheet button. This will display your eMedical Information Sheet letter in a new window.

The Generate information sheet screen will display your personal details, visa details, HAP ID and Print information Sheet button.

If your health case is still being processed by the clinic, the letter will look like the image below advising that '...the status of an individual examination will not appear as complete until your case has been submitted to the Department...'

This means that your health examination results have not yet been submitted us. In this situation you may then need to follow up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results.

Image of screenshot of eMedical when the health case application is still being processed by the clinic

If your health case has been successfully submitted by the clinic, the letter will look like the image below advising that 'Your eMedical case has been submitted to the Department...'

You may wish to save a copy of this letter and/or print it for your own records. You are also able to forward this letter to your case officer as evidence that your health examinations have been completed and submitted to the department.

Image of screenshot of eMedical when the health case application has been successfully submitted by the clinic


----------



## vimalnair

Hi Friends,
Have all from August Gang been assigned a CO or only few have been assigned a CO


----------



## myphexpat

sudhindrags said:


> Press Print information sheet button. You will get the status


i know. it just shows completed. doesnt mention any underlying reports about certain conditions. I am not expecting any illness but the vagueness sometimes makes me paranoid.


----------



## vimalnair

talkout said:


> I just got my visa granted. Good luck for you guys...!
> 
> Timeline: ANZSCO: 261313 | Subclass: 189 | ACS: Aug 14, 2014 | EOI: Aug 15, 2014 / 75 points | Invite: Aug 29, 2014 | Lodged: Sep 1, 2014 | Medical: Sep 11, 2014 | Direct Grant: 04/11/2014 (Brisbane Team)


Hi talkout,
Congrats for your grant...


----------



## ashok magadum

taz_mt said:


> same story here, they asked me for PCC again as well, where as I had already uploaded it. Also spouse English proof, yes uploaded earlier as well.
> the only new docs they asked was Resume (uploaded, after request) and tax documents, which are not available in Kuwait, explained to CO for this one, but no answer yet.
> 
> I guess sometimes due to system glitches they might not be able to see some attachments at their end, and may be that's why they request them again. who knows..


Thats what my agent said.

Its almost 11th day, I still haven't heard anything from CO.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashok magadum

Kenneth777 said:


> So happy to see those applicants who applied for the visa in early August got their grants! Thanks for sharing information guys! Such a good thread!


I'm yet to get boddy... I applied on 6th Aug..


----------



## vimalnair

myphexpat said:


> i know. it just shows completed. doesnt mention any underlying reports about certain conditions. I am not expecting any illness but the vagueness sometimes makes me paranoid.


Hi myphexpat,
The exact result will not be displayed as it is confidential. If in case there was any problem then the doctor itself would have told you to undergo some more test. If all are fine then the doctor will allow you to go home on the day of the medical test.
Only if the Medical officer at DIBP finds some problem they may contact you . Till then chill...


----------



## myphexpat

vimalnair said:


> Hi myphexpat,
> The exact result will not be displayed as it is confidential. If in case there was any problem then the doctor itself would have told you to undergo some more test. If all are fine then the doctor will allow you to go home on the day of the medical test.
> Only if the Medical officer at DIBP finds some problem they may contact you . Till then chill...


haha, I'll keep myself reminded to extend my patience more. lol.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats


----------



## sudhindrags

goingaustralia said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anybody uploaded Form80??


Yes. Uploaded for both self and spouse.


----------



## JennyAus

For those who applied 189 visa on 4th, 5th and 6th August 2014.

Have u guys got your grants??? 

If not , are you trying to call up DIBP to ask if CO is allocated for your case??? Because your cases 3 months now.

As per visa tracker, I do believe one certain thing, some people uploaded their info in there, in the end, when they got their grants, they did not upload the info of grant date etc.... So it looks like they have not got grants, no CO allocated etc..... So it makes visa tracker become more unreliable. 

Another thing is that compared to Brisbane teams, Adelaide teams seems to review the applications much slower. I do not know which team in Adelaide is the lowest, but I was told that was Adelaide team 23.


----------



## cancerianlrules

JennyAus said:


> For those who applied 189 visa on 4th, 5th and 6th August 2014.
> 
> Have u guys got your grants???
> 
> If not , are you trying to call up DIBP to ask if CO is allocated for your case??? Because your cases 3 months now.


All applicants until 8th August have received CO allocations! May be you should read some recent posts in the thread


----------



## JennyAus

cancerianlrules said:


> All applicants until 8th August have received CO allocations! May be you should read some recent posts in the thread




Thanks for that. 

Do u have any idea of calling this number 1300 364 613 ??? is it for general enquiries??

If I call to ask if the CO is allocated for my case, will it be ok to make it??? does it affect application process?


----------



## goingaustralia

sudhindrags said:


> Yes. Uploaded for both self and spouse.


Thanks.

Did you downloaded it and then filled it and scanned it?

Or you filled it online and took print out to scan?


----------



## goingaustralia

Do we need to notarize passport as well before uploading.


----------



## cancerianlrules

JennyAus said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Do u have any idea of calling this number 1300 364 613 ??? is it for general enquiries??
> 
> If I call to ask if the CO is allocated for my case, will it be ok to make it??? does it affect application process?


I know 131881 is a general inquiry number, not sure about this number (may be *Vasu G* can comment ). Calling general inquiry number is fine! But ideally you should wait for 3 months to complete.

Hope you get a grant soon!


----------



## harikris4u

JennyAus said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Do u have any idea of calling this number 1300 364 613 ??? is it for general enquiries??
> 
> If I call to ask if the CO is allocated for my case, will it be ok to make it??? does it affect application process?


Jenny

I called 1300 364 613 sometime back. Not to check the CO allocation but for some other info.its the general number.. 

I would suggest you wait until 3 months is completed. I applied on 9th August. Ill call them by 11th or 12th. I just hope its done by then.

No one could comment if its gonna affect your application process as no one knows how it works inside…
However, once i read a post which read mentioned that when a CO mails the applicant they receive a note stating, Calling for Visa update will only delay the process. If you could browse previous threads may be you would find it.. i read it somewhere I am sure of that…


Regards
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## Vasu G

JennyAus said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Do u have any idea of calling this number 1300 364 613 ??? is it for general enquiries??
> 
> If I call to ask if the CO is allocated for my case, will it be ok to make it??? does it affect application process?



Sorry guys took a time off today !!!

Yes Jenny, that number is for general enquiries same as +61131881.

I would recommend you to wait until 3 months of your application time and then give a call... I am going to call them next week.


----------



## sudhindrags

goingaustralia said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Did you downloaded it and then filled it and scanned it?
> 
> Or you filled it online and took print out to scan?


Filled in the PDF. Took printout signed and then scanned.


----------



## sudhindrags

goingaustralia said:


> Do we need to notarize passport as well before uploading.


Not while filling visa application. Upload only colored scans.


----------



## nickpma

sudhindrags said:


> Hi,
> 
> How did you take medical test before paying for the visa? If medical requirement link is appearing in your visa page, I would suggest you to go for medical test again.
> 
> And Yes. I also heard that, medicals or PCC whichever is earlier, visa will be valid for 1 year from then.
> 
> Regards,
> Sudhindra


I did take it before applying for my visa, just to make sure that wouldn't be a problem after paying 2500 euros and figuring out I wouldn't pass the health test.
Fortunately I'm all healthy.

Now that I applied and payed for my visa it says I already have taken the health test and I don't need to take any action.
So I guess it's fine to do it before applying.

The official 189 booklet says the following:


> Permanent and Provisional visa applicants Applicants for permanent and provisional visas including the main applicant, spouse and any dependants must be assessed against the health requirement. If your spouse and dependants are not included in the visa application they must still be assessed against the health requirement. Applicants will be asked to undergo a medical examination, a chest x-ray (if 11 years of age or older) and an HIV test (if 15 years of age or older), as well as any additional tests required by the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). More detailed information on the health requirement, including information about when you should undergo your health examinations, is available on the department’s website at immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/]Health requirement Note: Permanent and provisional visa applicants may have already undertaken a health assessment for their visa. However, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship reserves the right to request additional health examinations as part of this visa application process.


----------



## nickpma

Also, the following website says you can take the health check upfront:
immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm



> Most applicants for visas to Australia need to meet Australia's health requirement in order to be granted a visa. You might be required to complete immigration health examinations in order to show that you meet Australia's health requirement.
> 
> *The health examination and following immigration health assessment process can take several weeks to be completed. To avoid delays, you can complete your health examinations before lodging your visa application by using My Health Declarations.*


----------



## kettlerope

In Sept gang which is the latest visa lodge date which got PR grant?


----------



## Mirkomrt

TheExpatriate said:


> sorry
> 
> it's sad but funny, like when I visit my friends in the US, before leaving and going back home, they'd be like "You don't like the United States? Why don't you stay here?"
> 
> I be like "yeah OK, my bad, did not buy a green card from Seven Eleven when it was on sale"



I actually bought one but it was expired


----------



## sudhindrags

nickpma said:


> Also, the following website says you can take the health check upfront:
> immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/my-health-declarations.htm


Ok. But see in your eLodgement page. Check if you are able to see this message:

Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

If not, any other message related to health requirements. And see if you can see a link for information sheet. If so, then it means, they have not received your health reports yet.


----------



## ronthevisio

ronthevisio said:


> Just checked the status on emedical again. Now it shows "Completed" for all test 502,704 and 707. For 501 - Medical Examination - it says "Awaiting Grading".
> 
> It means, I'm assuming, that tests have been done but the Doctor still has to assess them and submit to the department. It is a public holiday today in Melbourne. So should be updated by tomorrow.


Checked on the emedical client again and now it says completed for all tests including 501! So they've now forwarded it to DIBP today. Such a relief!!


----------



## elsasl

I got email from my co this morning, my team is Adelaide team 6. I need to provide some documents to prove my overseas working experience.


----------



## dd17

kettlerope said:


> In Sept gang which is the latest visa lodge date which got PR grant?


10th sep


----------



## myphexpat

sudhindrags said:


> Filled in the PDF. Took printout signed and then scanned.


I am itching to fill it up online since my handwriting is quite big, but it clearly states there to use a PEN and write in BLOCK letters.


----------



## sep23

Hi we applied for a 489fs on 23rd sep..still awaiting co allocation..just thot of posting here since we fall under the same priority grp 4


----------



## EasterEggs

dd17 said:


> Hi... Many congrats!!!
> 
> There are few things, Hope you would help us...
> 1) Can you share your complete timeline... Subclass... Document upload details etc..
> 2) Can you update in tracker please..
> 3) Did you receive any prior email intimating that a team has been allocated/started working on your application ?
> 
> Pls help all of us for our experience..


Hi dd17,
This is my third attempt to reply to you. Damn the Internet connection!
1) My timeline: Skill Assessment: Mar 2014 -> Positive: June 2014 / EOI: 25 Aug / Invite: 8 Sep / Visa lodged: 10 Sep / Medical: 22 Sep / PCC: 10 Oct / Grant: 03 Nov
2) I have updated
3) The grant email is the only one I received from Brisbane team. I have no idea when they started working on my application.
Wish you best of luck.


----------



## goingtoau

EasterEggs said:


> Hi dd17,
> This is my third attempt to reply to you. Damn the Internet connection!
> 1) My timeline: Skill Assessment: Mar 2014 -> Positive: June 2014 / EOI: 25 Aug / Invite: 8 Sep / Visa lodged: 10 Sep / Medical: 22 Sep / PCC: 10 Oct / Grant: 03 Nov
> 2) I have updated
> 3) The grant email is the only one I received from Brisbane team. I have no idea when they started working on my application.
> Wish you best of luck.


I don't know why but the AUG thread and the general 189 thread are showing closed to me. Is anyone else facing the same thing?


----------



## XINGSINGH

goingtoau said:


> I don't know why but the AUG thread and the general 189 thread are showing closed to me. Is anyone else facing the same thing?


Same here
Cud not post


----------



## kettlerope

dd17 said:


> 10th sep


Ok. I applied on 8th Sept but haven't got the grant yet.


----------



## jabberaussie

kettlerope said:


> Ok. I applied on 8th Sept but haven't got the grant yet.


As I said before, not all 189 applications will be processed in the same speed. So we cannot just track the date of applications and expect our CO allocations. You will need to check how far other applications with your similar skill is getting approved. You can follow it in the google sheets link given in my signature.


----------



## jabberaussie

I request everyone not to sort the fields in the google sheet. Update it regularly and keep your timelines in the signature as well for ease of following!

An update to IT guys: It seems like CO allocation has reached 3rd Sept applicants. Sumaya (261312) has got Adelaide team assigned (from the gsheet). 
varun71863, radical & Balakrishna - in queue next. You should be getting CO assigned within next week. All eyes on you. :nerd:


----------



## cancerianlrules

kettlerope said:


> Ok. I applied on 8th Sept but haven't got the grant yet.


Many applicants from August, July and even June haven't got the grant either.

Not all cases are processed with same speed!


----------



## cancerianlrules

jabberaussie said:


> I request everyone not to sort the fields in the google sheet. Update it regularly and keep your timelines in the signature as well for ease of following!


Agree! Please handle the tracker carefully!

Just another reminder folks, do not call DIBP for general inquiries as it may delay the visa application process for all the other applicants. We do not want Case Officers to answer phone calls but work on their cases!

Many August applicants are bearing the brunt for calling many times!

Good luck, hope you all get a speedy grants, hence you will not be required to call the DIBP.


----------



## jabberaussie

cancerianlrules said:


> Agree! Please handle the tracker carefully!
> 
> Just another reminder folks, do not call DIBP for general inquiries as it may delay the visa application process for all the other applicants. We do not want Case Officers to answer phone calls but work on their cases!
> 
> Many August applicants are bearing the brunt for calling many times!
> 
> Good luck, hope you all get a speedy grants, hence you will not be required to call the DIBP.


Hey, why does your signature say _2 months wait begins for the outcome of medicals _??


----------



## tahirrauf

Is there anyone who is waiting for 14th November Invitation round?


----------



## Zabeen

Hi All,

I have received this mail from Skill Select today, is it a normal, or anything serious?

Dear Zabeen Yusuf Nur
Your SkillSelect EOI has been suspended
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
Your EOI details are:
EOI ID: E0003281982
Submitted date: 28 May 2014
Full Name: Zabeen Yusuf Nur
DOB: 21 Jun 1980
Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 05 Nov 2014 as you have lodged a visa application.
If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be
considered for future invitation rounds.


----------



## Zabeen

Also got this mail, yesterday. What to do?

Dear Zabeen Yusuf Nur
Your SkillSelect Invitation is expiring
This letter refers to the invitation you received on 22 Sep 2014 for:
Visa Subclass: Skilled Independent Visa (189)
Nominated occupation: ICT Business Analyst
Stream: Skilled Independent
Indicative Points test score: 70
Valid to lodge an application on or before: 21 Nov 2014
Please be advised that your invitation will be expiring in 16 days on 21 Nov 2014.
Please be reminded that you are required to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Visa
application on or before 21 Nov 2014.
Be aware: if you do not make a valid visa application after receiving two invitations, your EOI will be removed from
SkillSelect.
If you do not lodge a visa application
If your invitation has expired you will no longer be able to lodge a valid visa application. If you have not received a previous
invitation before this one you may be able to receive a new invitation based on your current EOI.
Need more information on the SkillSelect process
For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
SkillSelect
Contacting the department
If you need to contact the department, you should view our contact methods located on the department’s website at:
Our telephone numbers
Thank you


----------



## kettlerope

jabberaussie said:


> I request everyone not to sort the fields in the google sheet. Update it regularly and keep your timelines in the signature as well for ease of following!
> 
> An update to IT guys: It seems like CO allocation has reached 3rd Sept applicants. Sumaya (261312) has got Adelaide team assigned (from the gsheet).
> varun71863, radical & Balakrishna - in queue next. You should be getting CO assigned within next week. All eyes on you. :nerd:


It's difficult to know if CO has been assigned unless he/she sends some email for any requirements. How do you confirm for these guys that CO has been assigned to them? Have they all received an email from CO for any requirement or have they called up and confirmed the status?


----------



## cancerianlrules

jabberaussie said:


> Hey, why does your signature say _2 months wait begins for the outcome of medicals _??


Yes bro, my medicals were referred for additional tests as I had disclosed some past medical history.

Completed the tests on 24/09/2014 and the results will take 2 months!


----------



## sudhindrags

myphexpat said:


> I am itching to fill it up online since my handwriting is quite big, but it clearly states there to use a PEN and write in BLOCK letters.


Hmm.. If CO asks, then I will do it. It's 18 page document. And don't like filling it by hand unless it's completely necessary. I have seen others who did the same and got grant without question.


----------



## cancerianlrules

kettlerope said:


> It's difficult to know if CO has been assigned unless he/she sends some email for any requirements. How do you confirm for these guys that CO has been assigned to them? Have they all received an email from CO for any requirement or have they called up and confirmed the status?


Calling does more harm than help!!

If a CO is assigned and they require more information, they will contact you. If they do not contact, they will issue a direct grant. 

Also DIBP updates CO allocations on their website twice a month! That gives you an idea who all have had a CO allocated on this page http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.aspx

The CO is least interested in holding up your application, and what has been observed is they stick to their timeline.

So if you wish to call, wait for 3 months! If you call prior to 3 months, you will be wasting their time and you will get a standard response. This will effectively slow down the process, as they will be utilising more time in answer calls instead of working on cases, resulting in delay for all the awaiting applicants.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Zabeen said:


> Also got this mail, yesterday. What to do?
> 
> Dear Zabeen Yusuf Nur
> Your SkillSelect Invitation is expiring
> This letter refers to the invitation you received on 22 Sep 2014 for:
> Visa Subclass: Skilled Independent Visa (189)
> Nominated occupation: ICT Business Analyst
> Stream: Skilled Independent
> Indicative Points test score: 70
> Valid to lodge an application on or before: 21 Nov 2014
> Please be advised that your invitation will be expiring in 16 days on 21 Nov 2014.
> Please be reminded that you are required to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Visa
> application on or before 21 Nov 2014.
> Be aware: if you do not make a valid visa application after receiving two invitations, your EOI will be removed from
> SkillSelect.
> If you do not lodge a visa application
> If your invitation has expired you will no longer be able to lodge a valid visa application. If you have not received a previous
> invitation before this one you may be able to receive a new invitation based on your current EOI.
> Need more information on the SkillSelect process
> For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
> SkillSelect
> Contacting the department
> If you need to contact the department, you should view our contact methods located on the department’s website at:
> Our telephone numbers
> Thank you


You may ignore it as you have already lodged your vise, this doesn't affect you.


----------



## akh1980

Hi All,

I have a serious problem at hand and hope to get a solution from you.

I have lodged my application for 189 on September 30 and have frontloaded all documents including form 80. I merged the Form-80 with another PDF(6 sheets of additional information) but after uploading the merged document, I realized that the (✓) marks are not visible in Adobe Acrobat but are clearly seen in Google viewer. My agent, very helpfully, has marked (x) in most of the missing boxes before uploading. But, some information such as Parents, siblings names and visa rejection reason are missing from the merged document. I donot know how this happened. 

Now I am really concerned as the uploaded form has incorrect information. What do you suggest I do? Can I replace the uploaded form with a new one? Or add the new Form-80 under additional documents section and give a description?

Another option is to submit 1023 but there are about 5-6 incorrect/missing information. Also, I was told that form 1023 is for incorrect information in application form. 

I was told that since some of the checkboxes are missing (✓), the CO will definitely ask for a new form 80 but I don't want to take a chance and get a decision on wrong information (I am mostly worried about visa rejection section.)

Please help me. 
Best wishes,


----------



## IndigoKKing

akh1980 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a serious problem at hand and hope to get a solution from you.
> 
> I have lodged my application for 189 on September 30 and have frontloaded all documents including form 80. I merged the Form-80 with another PDF(6 sheets of additional information) but after uploading the merged document, I realized that the (✓) marks are not visible in Adobe Acrobat but are clearly seen in Google viewer. My agent, very helpfully, has marked (x) in most of the missing boxes before uploading. But, some information such as Parents, siblings names and visa rejection reason are missing from the merged document. I donot know how this happened.
> 
> Now I am really concerned as the uploaded form has incorrect information. What do you suggest I do? Can I replace the uploaded form with a new one? Or add the new Form-80 under additional documents section and give a description?
> 
> Another option is to submit 1023 but there are about 5-6 incorrect/missing information. Also, I was told that form 1023 is for incorrect information in application form.
> 
> I was told that since some of the checkboxes are missing (✓), the CO will definitely ask for a new form 80 but I don't want to take a chance and get a decision on wrong information (I am mostly worried about visa rejection section.)
> 
> Please help me.
> Best wishes,


Not so serious.

I too had problems with incorrect information in my Form 80. My agent simply updated another Form 80. naming it Corrected Form 80.

I haven't got a grant yet, but my guess is, these clerical errors do happen, and if you have the right reasons, you can always explain them away.


----------



## cancerianlrules

IndigoKKing said:


> Not so serious.
> 
> I too had problems with incorrect information in my Form 80. My agent simply updated another Form 80. naming it Corrected Form 80.
> 
> I haven't got a grant yet, but my guess is, these clerical errors do happen, and if you have the right reasons, you can always explain them away.


Second that!

I had a similar issue, made some mistake in Form 47A. I then uploaded a new document named it 'REVISED Form 47A' and gave some explanation.

Don't panic. Just upload a revised correct form. Good luck.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Is form 80 necessity


----------



## XINGSINGH

Is it necessary


----------



## sudhindrags

XINGSINGH said:


> Is it necessary


Don't know. One of my cousin did the same. Filled the pdf . took printout, signed and scanned. CO have grant without question.

Moreover, I don't see how it makes difference. Also, option of editing in PDF file is given for a reason. If they wanted you to fill using pen, they should have given PDF which is not editable.


----------



## Ohhlala

sumaya said:


> My CO/ Processing team has been allocated today! It took exactly 2 months to allocate a team.
> 
> _Dear XXXX,
> *
> Notification that your application for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa has
> been allocated for processing.*
> 
> This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required._


Hello people!

I've decided to join in this fun + agonizing thread as we all await out CO/grant.

Anyone has any idea if those who got the direct grant received the above email as well (that their visa has been allocated) ? From what I gather seems like they don't since their first contact was the grant itself...any clue?


----------



## ashu503

Well looking at people's posts/replies; Best to give Form80, 1221 and resume too....


----------



## myphexpat

sudhindrags said:


> Don't know. One of my cousin did the same. Filled the pdf . took printout, signed and scanned. CO have grant without question.
> 
> Moreover, I don't see how it makes difference. Also, option of editing in PDF file is given for a reason. If they wanted you to fill using pen, they should have given PDF which is not editable.


however , the argument is no either-or. 

but if there is a precedent, it may be possible that you can get away with it. 

it all just depends on the CO, whether or not, they are particular with following instructions or whatever is available. up to us if we hope for chances. 

anyway, im done with my FORM 80, just in case CO requires, I will immediately send it to save time.


----------



## mxkum10

Hi Friends,

I have an 189 visa granted in May 2014 and I have been given time till April 2015 to make the first entry.

I haven't yet made the first entry and planning for the same. My passport is actually expiring in August 2015. I actually plan to emigrate sometime in May 2015 after making the first entry before that.

Has anyone been in similar situation before? Will there be any issue while travelling in May 2015 with my old passport as my passport would be expiring in less than 3 months? I was planning to apply for fresh passport after landing in Australia?

Regards,
Manish


----------



## swatsandy

Hi All,
I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
Thanks for all your support...........


----------



## akh1980

Dear IndigoKKing and cancerianlrules,

Thank you very much for your quick replies. I really appreciate your advice. 

I will pray and hope you both receive your grants soon. 

Best wishes.


----------



## 189

mxkum10 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have an 189 visa granted in May 2014 and I have been given time till April 2015 to make the first entry.
> 
> I haven't yet made the first entry and planning for the same. My passport is actually expiring in August 2015. I actually plan to emigrate sometime in May 2015 after making the first entry before that.
> 
> Has anyone been in similar situation before? Will there be any issue while travelling in May 2015 with my old passport as my passport would be expiring in less than 3 months? I was planning to apply for fresh passport after landing in Australia?
> 
> Regards,
> Manish


Minimum passport validity should be 6 or more months, that’s pretty much international law while traveling to any foreign country. 

Get your passport renewed and move your visa from old passport to new. 
That’s the way to go.


----------



## goingtoau

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


Wow, we who do not have the golden mail yet cannot even imagine the state of mind of yours at the time of drafting this message after getting your grant. But I am sure that feeling must be inexplicable and awesome.


----------



## fly2shashi

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


Congrats buddy! All the best for your future in Australia!


----------



## 189

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


heartiest congratulations


----------



## swatsandy

goingtoau said:


> Wow, we who do not have the golden mail yet cannot even imagine the state of mind of yours at the time of drafting this message after getting your grant. But I am sure that feeling must be inexplicable and awesome.


absolutely..... My mind was in the air at that time............
Great Feelings...
I wish everybody will get the same as soon as possible.........


----------



## Kenneth777

elsasl said:


> I got email from my co this morning, my team is Adelaide team 6. I need to provide some documents to prove my overseas working experience.


Congrats thats a good sign, once you provide the required documents you'll get it soon, probably just within an hour let's say! )))


----------



## ask2

Got my Grant today


----------



## ask2

Congrats SwatSandy ... 
I too got the golden mail today.... yippieeeee


----------



## IndigoKKing

Ohhlala said:


> Hello people!
> 
> I've decided to join in this fun + agonizing thread as we all await out CO/grant.
> 
> Anyone has any idea if those who got the direct grant received the above email as well (that their visa has been allocated) ? From what I gather seems like they don't since their first contact was the grant itself...any clue?


Yes. Usually direct grant means there is no such email or CO contact. The very first communication you have is the grant itself.

If you get a CO allocation email, you may still get a grant without queries though. More often than not, that's not the case.


----------



## swatsandy

ask2 said:


> Congrats SwatSandy ...
> I too got the golden mail today.... yippieeeee


Great......Congratus.........& Thanks to you.......


----------



## Kenneth777

ask2 said:


> Got my Grant today



So gooooood to hear! I had been depressed for these two days as no one here got grants. Finally one guy got the grantie, proving that the department is working on our applications! Anyway, was that a direct grant and did a CO contact you?


----------



## enzee

ask2 said:


> Congrats SwatSandy ...
> I too got the golden mail today.... yippieeeee


Congrats to all who got their grants today


----------



## XINGSINGH

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........



Congrats


----------



## sevnik0202

ask2 said:


> Congrats SwatSandy ...
> I too got the golden mail today.... yippieeeee


Congrats.....


----------



## kettlerope

XINGSINGH said:


> Is form 80 necessity


No, it is not.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

padmakarrao said:


> @koolsmartsbuddy - Thanks for spreading so much positivity. Happy to read the post and also happy for you. I agree to all your points especially the patience thing. I think many people go wrong in that one aspect of migration.
> 
> Best wishes, continue doing well and share such nice posts.





MaxTheWolf said:


> Excellent write up! Enjoyed reading every paragraph of it, especially 'Prepare for Interview'. Info in this paragraph is something people would usually not know or stress upon, and fail.
> 
> And the words 'Imagine you are a human....' in particular. hehe :heh:
> 
> Congrats buddy, enjoy your success. I hope I'll come up with something like this very soon. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Max


Thanks a tonne Max. Hope you come up with something better than me and most likely quicker than me


----------



## jabberaussie

cancerianlrules said:


> Yes bro, my medicals were referred for additional tests as I had disclosed some past medical history.
> 
> Completed the tests on 24/09/2014 and the results will take 2 months!


I believe this is a special case for you alone as the new tests they asked are not part of the normal Medical process for the Visa. In that case, is CO ready to wait for 2 months?


----------



## jabberaussie

kettlerope said:


> It's difficult to know if CO has been assigned unless he/she sends some email for any requirements. How do you confirm for these guys that CO has been assigned to them? Have they all received an email from CO for any requirement or have they called up and confirmed the status?


I dint mean they got CO assigned already. I was just predicting that they wud get within next week


----------



## ashok magadum

ask2 said:


> Got my Grant today


Congrats !!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

ask2 said:


> Got my Grant today


Congrats


----------



## ashu503

Checking Signature


----------



## cancerianlrules

jabberaussie said:


> I believe this is a special case for you alone as the new tests they asked are not part of the normal Medical process for the Visa. In that case, is CO ready to wait for 2 months?


Well DIBP comes across such cases more often than we would think.

They have a provision for cases where medicals are referred (like mine), they must wait for the outcome of the medical test, irrespective of the length of the duration for the outcome. Without this medical test, medicals cannot be finalised and COs cannot make decision until medicals are finalised. 

I have seen a case where CO has waited for 2 months for medicals to finalise, and the applicant was not found suitable for PR due to certain medical condition. Following this, CO team waited for another 6 months to allow the treatment of the medical condition, during which applicant underwent the treatment and was fully cured. The applicant finally got the grant, with no existing medical condition, after about a year of visa lodgement.


----------



## RNAussie

swatsandy said:


> absolutely..... My mind was in the air at that time............
> Great Feelings...
> I wish everybody will get the same as soon as possible.........


Congrats


----------



## sumaya

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received this mail from Skill Select today, is it a normal, or anything serious?
> 
> Dear Zabeen Yusuf Nur
> Your SkillSelect EOI has been suspended
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> Your EOI details are:
> EOI ID: E0003281982
> Submitted date: 28 May 2014
> Full Name: Zabeen Yusuf Nur
> DOB: 21 Jun 1980
> Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 05 Nov 2014 as you have lodged a visa application.
> If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be
> considered for future invitation rounds.





Zabeen said:


> Also got this mail, yesterday. What to do?
> 
> Dear Zabeen Yusuf Nur
> Your SkillSelect Invitation is expiring
> This letter refers to the invitation you received on 22 Sep 2014 for:
> Visa Subclass: Skilled Independent Visa (189)
> Nominated occupation: ICT Business Analyst
> Stream: Skilled Independent
> Indicative Points test score: 70
> Valid to lodge an application on or before: 21 Nov 2014
> Please be advised that your invitation will be expiring in 16 days on 21 Nov 2014.
> Please be reminded that you are required to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Visa
> application on or before 21 Nov 2014.
> Be aware: if you do not make a valid visa application after receiving two invitations, your EOI will be removed from
> SkillSelect.
> If you do not lodge a visa application
> If your invitation has expired you will no longer be able to lodge a valid visa application. If you have not received a previous
> invitation before this one you may be able to receive a new invitation based on your current EOI.
> Need more information on the SkillSelect process
> For more information on how SkillSelect operates, please refer to our website which details the process:
> SkillSelect
> Contacting the department
> If you need to contact the department, you should view our contact methods located on the department’s website at:
> Our telephone numbers
> Thank you


Apu, I have received both of these emails. The mail saying "Your SkillSelect EOI has been suspended" comes when your account in skillselect is updated with the info that you have submitted you visa application against the EOI. Another mail saying "Your SkillSelect Invitation is expiring" comes if your skillselect account is not updated within 50+ days of your invitation.

No worries...


----------



## sumaya

cancerianlrules said:


> Calling does more harm than help!!
> 
> If a CO is assigned and they require more information, they will contact you. If they do not contact, they will issue a direct grant.
> 
> Also DIBP updates CO allocations on their website twice a month! That gives you an idea who all have had a CO allocated on this page Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> The CO is least interested in holding up your application, and what has been observed is they stick to their timeline.
> 
> So if you wish to call, wait for 3 months! If you call prior to 3 months, you will be wasting their time and you will get a standard response. This will effectively slow down the process, as they will be utilising more time in answer calls instead of working on cases, resulting in delay for all the awaiting applicants.


True. I have received an email from Adelaide GSM team 2 saying that my application has been allocated and they do not require anymore documents at his point of time. If required, they'll contact me. In the ELodgement panel, it says "*Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you*" beside our names.. They surely don't want to be disturbed by our general queries regarding the processing timelines...


----------



## run-bb

Guys, got my grant this afternoon. Lodged on 11th Aug. onshore, frontloaded everything, allocated to Adelaide Team 23 on 2nd Oct., got CO last week (not sure which day exactly) and got direct grant TODAY!

Vasu, I am from Team 23 as well, lodged a few days earlier than you, don't worry, it seems like IMMI officers are speeding up to meet their 3 months limit. So you will soon get yours this week or next. 

Cheers.


----------



## XINGSINGH

run-bb said:


> Guys, got my grant this afternoon. Lodged on 11th Aug. onshore, frontloaded everything, allocated to Adelaide Team 23 on 2nd Oct., got CO last week (not sure which day exactly) and got direct grant TODAY!
> 
> Vasu, I am from Team 23 as well, lodged a few days earlier than you, don't worry, it seems like IMMI officers are speeding up to meet their 3 months limit. So you will soon get yours this week or next.
> 
> Cheers.


Congrats


----------



## Crazzy Aussie

ask2 said:


> Got my Grant today



Congratulations mate ð

Hope so see the remaining August group getting their Grants soon. ð


----------



## Zabeen

Hi All,

I have lodged visa on 24th Sep. But got 2 strange mails from Skill select today. Can anyone explain the next steps?

Dear Zabeen Yusuf Nur
Your SkillSelect Invitation is expiring
This letter refers to the invitation you received on 22 Sep 2014 for:
Visa Subclass: Skilled Independent Visa (189)
Nominated occupation: ICT Business Analyst
Stream: Skilled Independent
Indicative Points test score: 70
Valid to lodge an application on or before: 21 Nov 2014
Please be advised that your invitation will be expiring in 16 days on 21 Nov 2014.
Please be reminded that you are required to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Visa
application on or before 21 Nov 2014.
Be aware: if you do not make a valid visa application after receiving two invitations, your EOI will be removed from
SkillSelect.
If you do not lodge a visa application
If your invitation has expired you will no longer be able to lodge a valid visa application. If you have not received a previous
invitation before this one you may be able to receive a new invitation based on your current EOI.

====================================================================

Dear Zabeen Yusuf Nur
Your SkillSelect EOI has been suspended
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
Your EOI details are:
EOI ID: E0003281982
Submitted date: 28 May 2014
Full Name: Zabeen Yusuf Nur
Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 05 Nov 2014 as you have lodged a visa application.
If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be
considered for future invitation rounds.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Normal behaviour for EOI lifecycle, ignore it


----------



## radical

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged visa on 24th Sep. But got 2 strange mails from Skill select today. Can anyone explain the next steps?
> 
> Dear Zabeen Yusuf Nur
> Your SkillSelect Invitation is expiring
> This letter refers to the invitation you received on 22 Sep 2014 for:
> Visa Subclass: Skilled Independent Visa (189)
> Nominated occupation: ICT Business Analyst
> Stream: Skilled Independent
> Indicative Points test score: 70
> Valid to lodge an application on or before: 21 Nov 2014
> Please be advised that your invitation will be expiring in 16 days on 21 Nov 2014.
> Please be reminded that you are required to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) Visa
> application on or before 21 Nov 2014.
> Be aware: if you do not make a valid visa application after receiving two invitations, your EOI will be removed from
> SkillSelect.
> If you do not lodge a visa application
> If your invitation has expired you will no longer be able to lodge a valid visa application. If you have not received a previous
> invitation before this one you may be able to receive a new invitation based on your current EOI.
> 
> ====================================================================
> 
> Dear Zabeen Yusuf Nur
> Your SkillSelect EOI has been suspended
> This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.
> Your EOI details are:
> EOI ID: E0003281982
> Submitted date: 28 May 2014
> Full Name: Zabeen Yusuf Nur
> Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 05 Nov 2014 as you have lodged a visa application.
> If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be
> considered for future invitation rounds.


Buddy, 

You should seriously brush up your privacy law knowledge before coming to Australia. There will be very serious consequences if you share personal information (you're not cautious with your own personal info, I doubt you'll be with anyone else's info) in a public forum. 

No wonder people get scammed because of this carelessness.


----------



## MMS

Dear All 
I am a new user on this forum, have already lodged my visa, for sub class 190

Wanted to check what is the normal waiting time to get a CO. Thanks


----------



## harikris4u

ask2 said:


> Got my Grant today


More than you I am happy ask2…. Even I applied on 9th.. I believe you are the First person who got grant who applied on 9th.

All the very best and hearty congrats bro….


Its good to see the Thread is unlocked.. was really worried to see the thread closed…


2 more days to go… just counting every minute…..

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## ask2

Kenneth777 said:


> So gooooood to hear! I had been depressed for these two days as no one here got grants. Finally one guy got the grantie, proving that the department is working on our applications! Anyway, was that a direct grant and did a CO contact you?


Direct Grant


----------



## ask2

harikris4u said:


> More than you I am happy ask2…. Even I applied on 9th.. I believe you are the First person who got grant who applied on 9th.
> 
> All the very best and hearty congrats bro….
> 
> 
> Its good to see the Thread is unlocked.. was really worried to see the thread closed…
> 
> 
> 2 more days to go… just counting every minute…..
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi



  Thanks Harikrishnan, Vasu, and all... very happy and excited !


----------



## elamaran

elsasl said:


> I got email from my co this morning, my team is Adelaide team 6. I need to provide some documents to prove my overseas working experience.


Even my CO is from Adelaide Team 6.


----------



## goingtoau

elsasl said:


> I got email from my co this morning, my team is Adelaide team 6. I need to provide some documents to prove my overseas working experience.


What kind of employment documents they have asked for ?


----------



## elsasl

They asked for EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT
Because before I just provided company's references letter.
Specific Employment
You have indicated that you wish to be considered for specific employment points. Please provide evidence of skilled employment in a skilled profession for a total of 8 out of the last 10 yeare. The evidence you provide must cover the entire claimed period. Include as much of the following evidence as possible:
● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts; ● Taxation Documents.
Please provide the above information to cover the entire length of the work experience you have claimed.
GSM Adelaide
OFFICE: 70 Franklin Street ADELAIDE SA 5000


----------



## goingtoau

elsasl said:


> They asked for EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT
> Because before I just provided company's references letter.
> Specific Employment
> You have indicated that you wish to be considered for specific employment points. Please provide evidence of skilled employment in a skilled profession for a total of 8 out of the last 10 yeare. The evidence you provide must cover the entire claimed period. Include as much of the following evidence as possible:
> ● Pay slips covering the period of claimed work experience;
> ● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts; ● Taxation Documents.
> Please provide the above information to cover the entire length of the work experience you have claimed.
> GSM Adelaide
> OFFICE: 70 Franklin Street ADELAIDE SA 5000


Does it mean, all the payslips? I have provided 13 months out of 19 of my first employer. I do not have more than that for my first employer.

Do you need to submit all of these(Payslip/Statement/Tax docs) or just any one of the 3 types.


----------



## elsasl

I think so because it said
"The evidence you provide must cover the entire claimed period"


----------



## elsasl

Or you can provide bank statement or taxation documents.


----------



## goingtoau

elsasl said:


> Or you can provide bank statement or taxation documents.


So are you providing 3 of it ? do you have all the payslips for the entire claimed period ?


----------



## elsasl

I will just provide taxation documents because I Don't have others. But I have to apply my taxation documents in the UK. It takes a few weeks.


----------



## goingtoau

elsasl said:


> I will just provide taxation documents because I Don't have others. But I have to apply my taxation documents in the UK. It takes a few weeks.


I have 13 months payslips which have provided and all tax slips. But the bank statements I have asked for from the bank. Not yet received. Waiting for that to upload.


----------



## harikris4u

goingtoau said:


> So are you providing 3 of it ? do you have all the payslips for the entire claimed period ?


Guys i seriously need some help on something…

I worked in a hill station in Tamil nadu(Kodaikkanal). This was a very small firm. I was paid very less amount. we were a joint agricultural family and all the money earned by everyone at home was given to the elderly person and due to this the money was not even deposited in bank(Bank facility was also not very prominent then). The money was payed in cash (thats how it was done everywhere there)

I worked for 3 years. Later to improve myself i moved to MNC where i was supposed to Take a PAN card and since then everything is in place, right from pay slips, bank statements , tax documents.

Please suggest me on what to do its the CO asks for Payslips and bank statements.

When i applied for this, i called that firm and told the situation and they gave me a salary certificate and they mentioned that the amount was below tax and the money was given in cash in company letter head.

Could anyone please help me with this.. I am really very confused and can't find proper authentic info.

Awaiting reply

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## goingtoau

harikris4u said:


> Guys i seriously need some help on something…
> 
> I worked in a hill station in Tamil nadu(Kodaikkanal). This was a very small firm. I was paid very less amount. we were a joint agricultural family and all the money earned by everyone at home was given to the elderly person and due to this the money was not even deposited in bank(Bank facility was also not very prominent then). The money was payed in cash (thats how it was done everywhere there)
> 
> I worked for 3 years. Later to improve myself i moved to MNC where i was supposed to Take a PAN card and since then everything is in place, right from pay slips, bank statements , tax documents.
> 
> Please suggest me on what to do its the CO asks for Payslips and bank statements.
> 
> When i applied for this, i called that firm and told the situation and they gave me a salary certificate and they mentioned that the amount was below tax and the money was given in cash in company letter head.
> 
> Could anyone please help me with this.. I am really very confused and can't find proper authentic info.
> 
> Awaiting reply
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


Have you uploaded that letter from your employer to the portal yet? if not please do that and also if that letter is stamped by that agency with a signature then that would be better. 
But you need to explain the same to the CO for a better understanding.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sumaya said:


> True. I have received an email from Adelaide GSM team 2 saying that my application has been allocated and they do not require anymore documents at his point of time. If required, they'll contact me. In the ELodgement panel, it says "Processing - Please wait for the department to contact you" beside our names.. They surely don't want to be disturbed by our general queries regarding the processing timelines...


That's good news!

Recently this has been observed in some cases where DIBP claims, they don't have COs anymore, they just allocate processing teams.


----------



## JennyAus

harikris4u said:


> Jenny
> 
> I called 1300 364 613 sometime back. Not to check the CO allocation but for some other info.its the general number..
> 
> I would suggest you wait until 3 months is completed. I applied on 9th August. Ill call them by 11th or 12th. I just hope its done by then.
> 
> No one could comment if its gonna affect your application process as no one knows how it works inside…
> However, once i read a post which read mentioned that when a CO mails the applicant they receive a note stating, Calling for Visa update will only delay the process. If you could browse previous threads may be you would find it.. i read it somewhere I am sure of that…
> 
> 
> Regards
> Harikrishnan Pandi




hi, 

Thank you for your comment.

Yeah, you just reminded me of that quote of CO in the email he/she sent " calling for visa update will only delay the process". I know this because one of people in the forum emailed DIBP and asked if a CO was allocated for his case or not and he received a response but in the end of the email there was the quote above.

Actually, I havent tried to email or call them up. I am aware of that I should call them up when my case exceeds 3 months.

But hope that we all got our visa grant before time reaches 3 months.

Cheers


----------



## JennyAus

Vasu G said:


> Sorry guys took a time off today !!!
> 
> Yes Jenny, that number is for general enquiries same as +61131881.
> 
> I would recommend you to wait until 3 months of your application time and then give a call... I am going to call them next week.


hi Vasu G, 

thank you for your comment.

Do not worry, I am not gonna try to call them up at this time. I will call them when my case exceeds 3 months.

Cheers.


----------



## nickpma

sudhindrags said:


> Ok. But see in your eLodgement page. Check if you are able to see this message:
> 
> Meeting the health requirement
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> 
> If not, any other message related to health requirements. And see if you can see a link for information sheet. If so, then it means, they have not received your health reports yet.


Yup, got the following:
Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## amhalabi

MMS said:


> Dear All
> I am a new user on this forum, have already lodged my visa, for sub class 190
> 
> Wanted to check what is the normal waiting time to get a CO. Thanks


It's usually 3 months.. check this link:

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


----------



## binsmyth

hi I finished my bachelor's in IT and got my skills assessment for software engineering (26313) and TR. The only thing i need now is IELTS 7 points to get 60 points. 

Every agent that i go to tells me that i need to do professional year but If i have 60 points why do i need professional year. 

With 65 points it is just that i get the EOI faster. Are they just trying to scam me or am i being dumb here?

I am really worried everyday for not joining professional year. What should i do? Please help.


----------



## harikris4u

binsmyth said:


> hi I finished my bachelor's in IT and got my skills assessment for software engineering (26313) and TR. The only thing i need now is IELTS 7 points to get 60 points.
> 
> Every agent that i go to tells me that i need to do professional year but If i have 60 points why do i need professional year.
> 
> With 65 points it is just that i get the EOI faster. Are they just trying to scam me or am i being dumb here?
> 
> I am really worried everyday for not joining professional year. What should i do? Please help.


If you have 60 points i don't understand why you need to go for professional year. Don t you have at least 2 years relevant work experience?

Check why you need professional experience if anyone suggests you to do so.. Check out the Immi website, it has loads of documents. read everything clearly, you will have a clear picture…

Please Understand that this is not the right thread for your queries. This is for the people who have applied their 189 visa in the month of August. you will only be delayed understanding the process. there are many more threads regarding your queries. i sugesst you search more regarding this.

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## harikris4u

goingtoau said:


> Have you uploaded that letter from your employer to the portal yet? if not please do that and also if that letter is stamped by that agency with a signature then that would be better.
> But you need to explain the same to the CO for a better understanding.


Well i have not uploaded any payslips, bank statements or tax documents. while uploading documents, in the checklist, there was nothing related to payslips or bank statements. It was just mentioned reference letter from employer.

I then saw many people uploading everything including pay slips and bank statements.
I called DIAC regarding this and the lady informed me that, what i submitted was right and if at all the CO needs anything more, they would ask you so i am just waiting for their mail.

I can't attach the letter here due to some restrictions.

In the letter its mentioned that i have received (so&so) amount of salary for the year out of which the fixed pay is xyxyxy. the variable pay is yxyxyx. As his income was below taxable income, there was no form 16 for that financial year. Its also clearly mentioned that the salary was paid in cash..

However there is no seal of the company but has the sign of the MD of the company.

Will that be sufficient or do i need to get anything from them…

Cheers 
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## vimalnair

Friends,
Let us all October 2014 Gang share their timelines here for the visa so that we could access who have been assigned CO, who got grant and when we can see light at the end of the tunnel. I have updated mine and you can find the link in my signature...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YDwT3Ph7trMztyGBjRTtByySxNH5Kh1gl4L1m6-cs2k/edit#gid=0


----------



## shahzad915

applied for 189 in oct..


----------



## vimalnair

shahzad915 said:


> applied for 189 in oct..


Please go to the link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...s2k/edit#gid=0
and update your timelines there...


----------



## MMS

amhalabi said:


> It's usually 3 months.. check this link: https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm


Thanks for the reply but as per this sight the total average time for visa processing time is 3 months not for the allocation of CO please advice


----------



## varun_maharaj

Applied September 9th 2014 , Got CO Brisbane Team today.
Requested for Form 80.


----------



## goingtoau

varun_maharaj said:


> Applied September 9th 2014 , Got CO Brisbane Team today.
> Requested for Form 80.


Is it an onshore or offshore ?


----------



## varun_maharaj

goingtoau said:


> Is it an onshore or offshore ?


Offshore.


----------



## goingtoau

varun_maharaj said:


> Offshore.


One more thing, do you mean you got the mail on 6th Nov or 5th Nov


----------



## varun_maharaj

goingtoau said:


> One more thing, do you mean you got the mail on 6th Nov or 5th Nov


Sorry i meant 5th. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## _Eugene_

Hi Seniors,

Please advise how long we expect to get the visa granted after VAC2 payment. 

Is there any chance DIBP may refuse the application and refund the VAC2 payment? (Hopefully it will not happen).

Thanks guys :fingerscrossed:


----------



## jabberaussie

varun_maharaj said:


> Applied September 9th 2014 , Got CO Brisbane Team today.
> Requested for Form 80.


Hi Varun,
I believe you are not the varun71863 who posted in the forum (his application date is Sept 8th). Could you update the tracker (link in my signature), and specify your skill in the signature.

Have u completed Form 80 and all - is it just Form 80 pending from your side?


----------



## varun_maharaj

jabberaussie said:


> Hi Varun,
> I believe you are not the varun71863 who posted in the forum (his application date is Sept 8th). Could you update the tracker (link in my signature), and specify your skill in the signature.
> 
> Have u completed Form 80 and all - is it just Form 80 pending from your side?


Form 80 requested as i did not fill and front-load. That is the only request for additional documents by CO.
Skill : Computer Systems and Network Administrator
Basically from what i have been tracking myself, it is taking two months for CO to be assigned. For me it was a few days shy of two months.
Tracker will be updated soon.
All the best everyone.

Cheers.


----------



## sevnik0202

_Eugene_ said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Please advise how long we expect to get the visa granted after VAC2 payment.
> 
> Is there any chance DIBP may refuse the application and refund the VAC2 payment? (Hopefully it will not happen).
> 
> Thanks guys :fingerscrossed:


Normally VAC2 is only asked for if all the other documents are ok. 
Since, VAC2 is asked for after all documents are verified the grant can be received anytime after the payment.


----------



## _Eugene_

sevnik0202 said:


> Normally VAC2 is only asked for if all the other documents are ok.
> Since, VAC2 is asked for after all documents are verified the grant can be received anytime after the payment.


Thanks a lot sevnik0202, I'm praying myself a grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasu G

Hey all,

I was just contacted by Adelaide Team 7 for the documents, which I have already uploaded 3 weeks ago (their status still in 'required' state). 

So I just uploaded all those documents again and replied to the email with the documents. 

Is that correct ?


----------



## Vasu G

Hey all,

I was just contacted by Adelaide Team 7 for the documents, which I have already uploaded 3 weeks ago (their status still in 'required' state). 

So I just uploaded all those documents again and replied to the email with the documents. 

Is that correct ?


----------



## Ohhlala

IndigoKKing said:


> Yes. Usually direct grant means there is no such email or CO contact. The very first communication you have is the grant itself.
> 
> If you get a CO allocation email, you may still get a grant without queries though. More often than not, that's not the case.


Thanks. 

I'm amused at how enthusiastic I am in figuring out the department's internal processes, knowing very well that it's probably gonna have little/no impact on the speed of my visa processing. Life.


----------



## prodigy+

Vasu G said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was just contacted by Adelaide Team 7 for the documents, which I have already uploaded 3 weeks ago (their status still in 'required' state).
> 
> So I just uploaded all those documents again and replied to the email with the documents.
> 
> Is that correct ?


Yes 

Don't worry mate 
Your grant is on the way... Today or tomorrow... i am eagerly following your timelines

Which documents did they ask for?


----------



## prodigy+

harikris4u said:


> Well i have not uploaded any payslips, bank statements or tax documents. while uploading documents, in the checklist, there was nothing related to payslips or bank statements. It was just mentioned reference letter from employer.
> 
> I then saw many people uploading everything including pay slips and bank statements.
> I called DIAC regarding this and the lady informed me that, what i submitted was right and if at all the CO needs anything more, they would ask you so i am just waiting for their mail.
> 
> I can't attach the letter here due to some restrictions.
> 
> In the letter its mentioned that i have received (so&so) Amount of salary for the year out of which the fixed pay is xyxyxy. the variable pay is yxyxyx. As his income was below taxable income, there was no form 16 for that financial year. Its also clearly mentioned that the salary was paid in cash..
> 
> However there is no seal of the company but has the sign of the MD of the company.
> 
> Will that be sufficient or do i need to get anything from them…
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


I am no expert but I feel that is sufficient 

I am presuming the letter has contact number of the company and its mentioning that you worked full time with them for the salary paid


----------



## ask2

harikris4u said:


> Well i have not uploaded any payslips, bank statements or tax documents. while uploading documents, in the checklist, there was nothing related to payslips or bank statements. It was just mentioned reference letter from employer.
> 
> I then saw many people uploading everything including pay slips and bank statements.
> I called DIAC regarding this and the lady informed me that, what i submitted was right and if at all the CO needs anything more, they would ask you so i am just waiting for their mail.
> 
> I can't attach the letter here due to some restrictions.
> 
> In the letter its mentioned that i have received (so&so) amount of salary for the year out of which the fixed pay is xyxyxy. the variable pay is yxyxyx. As his income was below taxable income, there was no form 16 for that financial year. Its also clearly mentioned that the salary was paid in cash..
> 
> However there is no seal of the company but has the sign of the MD of the company.
> 
> Will that be sufficient or do i need to get anything from them…
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi



HariKrishnan,

I did not upload any of my payslips or salary documents. From the previous and current company I had only uploaded reference letters from Delivery Head etc. Also skill assessment has already been done right. So probably things would have been confirmed there.


----------



## ask2

Vasu G said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was just contacted by Adelaide Team 7 for the documents, which I have already uploaded 3 weeks ago (their status still in 'required' state).
> 
> So I just uploaded all those documents again and replied to the email with the documents.
> 
> Is that correct ?


All the best Vasu... The Golden Mail should be on its way ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ask2

Vasu G said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was just contacted by Adelaide Team 7 for the documents, which I have already uploaded 3 weeks ago (their status still in 'required' state).
> 
> So I just uploaded all those documents again and replied to the email with the documents.
> 
> Is that correct ?




Few of my documents were in required state even on the day I got the Grant letter. So do not worry. Good you mailed them too. Keep following up. Is there any issue on their side they cannot find documents already uploaded or its getting corrupted or something? anyways did you attach documents on the mail too ? 

Hope they reply back to you soon ! All the best Vasu.

BTW when do you plan to move to aussieland ?


----------



## asharma2

I just got my visa granted. Great feeling…..
Good luck for you guys...!

Timeline: ANZSCO: 263111 | Subclass: 189 | | EOI: Aug 24, 2014 / 65 points | Invite: Sep 8, 2014 | Lodged: Sep 8, 2014 | Medical: Sep 23, 2014 | Direct Grant: 06/11/2014 (Brisbane Team)


----------



## Kenneth777

Hi guys, I got my direct grant this morning. Thank you all for the support and comfort.

My timeline:
Elodged: 11 August 2014
Directly granted: 6 November 2014

Nearly three months


----------



## ask2

Kenneth777 said:


> Hi guys, I got my direct grant this morning. Thank you all for the support and comfort.
> 
> My timeline:
> Elodged: 11 August 2014
> Directly granted: 6 November 2014
> 
> Nearly three months


Congrats Kenneth !


----------



## Vasu G

prodigy+ said:


> Yes
> 
> Don't worry mate
> Your grant is on the way... Today or tomorrow... i am eagerly following your timelines
> 
> Which documents did they ask for?



*Evidence of Overseas Work Experience - <Employer name>

● Employment Contract, employment reference, payslips etc.*

Have uploaded them 3 weeks ago.. but still sent them by email and uploaded as well.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasu G

Kenneth777 said:


> Hi guys, I got my direct grant this morning. Thank you all for the support and comfort.
> 
> My timeline:
> Elodged: 11 August 2014
> Directly granted: 6 November 2014
> 
> Nearly three months



eace: Many congratulations Kenneth777 eace:

All the best for your future in OZ..


----------



## radical

asharma2 said:


> I just got my visa granted. Great feeling…..
> Good luck for you guys...!
> 
> Timeline: ANZSCO: 263111 | Subclass: 189 | | EOI: Aug 24, 2014 / 65 points | Invite: Sep 8, 2014 | Lodged: Sep 8, 2014 | Medical: Sep 23, 2014 | Direct Grant: 06/11/2014 (Brisbane Team)


Congratulations!! Finally Sep 8th is being looked at.


----------



## Vasu G

ask2 said:


> Few of my documents were in required state even on the day I got the Grant letter. So do not worry. Good you mailed them too. Keep following up. Is there any issue on their side they cannot find documents already uploaded or its getting corrupted or something? anyways did you attach documents on the mail too ?
> 
> Hope they reply back to you soon ! All the best Vasu.
> 
> BTW when do you plan to move to aussieland ?



Thanks buddy !! 

Yes. I did attach all the documents in reply and even uploaded all of them in the "Requested" section... 

:fingerscrossed: :boxing:


----------



## asharma2

radical said:


> Congratulations!! Finally Sep 8th is being looked at.



Thanks a lot mate. Good Luck!


----------



## IndigoKKing

Ohhlala said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm amused at how enthusiastic I am in figuring out the department's internal processes, knowing very well that it's probably gonna have little/no impact on the speed of my visa processing. Life.


We are all of the same feather, Ohhlala!


----------



## IndigoKKing

asharma2 said:


> I just got my visa granted. Great feeling…..
> Good luck for you guys...!
> 
> Timeline: ANZSCO: 263111 | Subclass: 189 | | EOI: Aug 24, 2014 / 65 points | Invite: Sep 8, 2014 | Lodged: Sep 8, 2014 | Medical: Sep 23, 2014 | Direct Grant: 06/11/2014 (Brisbane Team)


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## rashNAsh

Hi All,

Woke up this morning to the Immi Account showing Granted for both me & my husband. 
Also received Grant letter by email.  Timelines below.
Best of luck to everyone waiting. Your grants are also on the way.

189 - 261311| 75 points| Applied - 8th Aug 2014|PCC - 12th Aug|Medical - 16th Aug|Direct Grant: 6th Nov.|Team: Adelaide 23


----------



## rashNAsh

Hi All,

Woke up this morning to the Immi Account showing Granted for both me & my husband. 
Also received Grant letter by email. Timelines below.
Best of luck to everyone waiting. Your grants are also on the way.

189 - 261311| 75 points| Applied - 8th Aug 2014|PCC - 12th Aug|Medical - 16th Aug|Direct Grant: 6th Nov.|Team: Adelaide 23


----------



## vernsheng

*New to this forum*

Hi all,

I was invited on the 13th of Oct. Still awaiting for respond from Case Officer. Just want to say its great know that I'm not alone in all this. The wait has been very stressful but I hope it goes well for everyone.


----------



## Vasu G

rashNAsh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Woke up this morning to the Immi Account showing Granted for both me & my husband.
> Also received Grant letter by email.  Timelines below.
> Best of luck to everyone waiting. Your grants are also on the way.
> 
> 189 - 261311| 75 points| Applied - 8th Aug 2014|PCC - 12th Aug|Medical - 16th Aug|Direct Grant: 6th Nov.|Team: Adelaide 23



Congratulations rashNash ... eace:


----------



## XINGSINGH

rashNAsh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Woke up this morning to the Immi Account showing Granted for both me & my husband.
> Also received Grant letter by email. Timelines below.
> Best of luck to everyone waiting. Your grants are also on the way.
> 
> 189 - 261311| 75 points| Applied - 8th Aug 2014|PCC - 12th Aug|Medical - 16th Aug|Direct Grant: 6th Nov.|Team: Adelaide 23


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

asharma2 said:


> I just got my visa granted. Great feeling…..
> Good luck for you guys...!
> 
> Timeline: ANZSCO: 263111 | Subclass: 189 | | EOI: Aug 24, 2014 / 65 points | Invite: Sep 8, 2014 | Lodged: Sep 8, 2014 | Medical: Sep 23, 2014 | Direct Grant: 06/11/2014 (Brisbane Team)


Congrats


----------



## ronthevisio

The immiaccount status now reflects that my meds have been recd and ok ie the same message that says something along the lines of "...meds for this person have been completed and if there's anything else, the department will contact you."

However, my wife's meds submitted by savior hospital, ahmedabad, india on the 25th of Oct, are not yet showing in the immiaccount. My son also had undergone meds on the same place,date as my wife and it reflects in the immiaccount similar to mine. Will wait and watch.


----------



## sevnik0202

Vasu G said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was just contacted by Adelaide Team 7 for the documents, which I have already uploaded 3 weeks ago (their status still in 'required' state).
> 
> So I just uploaded all those documents again and replied to the email with the documents.
> 
> Is that correct ?


Yes absolutely.


----------



## sevnik0202

rashNAsh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Woke up this morning to the Immi Account showing Granted for both me & my husband.
> Also received Grant letter by email. Timelines below.
> Best of luck to everyone waiting. Your grants are also on the way.
> 
> 189 - 261311| 75 points| Applied - 8th Aug 2014|PCC - 12th Aug|Medical - 16th Aug|Direct Grant: 6th Nov.|Team: Adelaide 23


Great news congrats .....


----------



## icedrop9

Received a mail from CO/Team 7 Adelaide for medicals 2 days back. We have our medicals on 15th Nov , should we reply back specifying the same. And also how long will it take for the grant after the medicals? We lodged visa on Aug 12th. Can we also assume that no other documents are needed as the request checklist only has the medicals included?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Kenneth777 said:


> Hi guys, I got my direct grant this morning. Thank you all for the support and comfort.
> 
> My timeline:
> Elodged: 11 August 2014
> Directly granted: 6 November 2014
> 
> Nearly three months


Congrats


----------



## pishu

Congrats everyone on receiving their grants!. Oz is a great place to be


----------



## icedrop9

Received a mail from CO/Team 7 Adelaide for medicals 2 days back. We have our medicals on 15th Nov , should we reply back specifying the same. And also how long will it take for the grant after the medicals? We lodged visa on Aug 12th. Can we also assume that no other documents are needed as the request checklist only has the medicals included?


----------



## pishu

Hi icedrop9,

Its always good to keep your CO in loop with caution that you don't overwhelm them with info . Regarding your question, if all is well with your medicals, it should not take more than 3-4 weeks. For me it was around 2 weeks, i think. All the very best.


----------



## pishu

Congrats sevnik0202


----------



## Harry11

*Deferred medical*



Shipra Rathore said:


> Hi Sunny...Correcting my name its Shipra
> 
> There are two things either your medicals are cleared on local level or they are referred to MOC....
> Local Clearance means when your health is uploaded on site from clinic and health does not have any significant conditions mainly ( Active/Inactive/History of treated or untreated TB , HIV , Hepatitis B ) then medicals are cleared by CO.
> Referred to MOC means if your health have above mentioned conditions then it is referred to Medical Officer of Common Wealth. Then they review and advise CO about result of health. Generally it have 4 outcomes:
> 1. Meets : No issues
> 2. Meets with undertaking : Which means you have some health conditions which are not harmful still you have to sign a form that after arriving in Aus you will contact the doctor which DIAC will suggest. This check-up is free of cost.
> 3. Deferred: MOC does not have much information to give any opinion they will ask for more tests.
> 4. Not Meeting: Visa rejected as person have significant health conditions which have high risk threat.
> 
> Do not be tensed as it will increase your BP and your Doc will register that....
> 
> One more thing hospitals and CO dnt disclose the results on Medicals so dnt push them on asking the result....
> 
> Hope this clarifies your quires....
> 
> All the best...



Hi Shipra
I dont know if you are still active in this forum..i came across only your post in this entire forums about the deferred medicals.
my wifes medicals has been deferred and we not told still to do any tests...whats does it means...i mean if you have more information about this..can you please share with me...does deferred means we are in big trouble..and if they ask for furter tests..what are this tests....and why they dont have any information regarding deferred medicals...your reply will really give me some relief...
Thanks


----------



## rashNAsh

Vasu G said:


> *Evidence of Overseas Work Experience - <Employer name>
> 
> ● Employment Contract, employment reference, payslips etc.*
> 
> Have uploaded them 3 weeks ago.. but still sent them by email and uploaded as well.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Hi Vasu, why don't you try calling the team, and inform them about the documents being uploaded & sent by email. Might move things faster. After all, you have already been contacted by the relevant team, and are not calling to enquire status or waste their time... 
I remember, for some of the June july applicants, calling after submitting documents for second time, moved things faster.
Best of luck!!!


----------



## IndigoKKing

vernsheng said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was invited on the 13th of Oct. Still awaiting for respond from Case Officer. Just want to say its great know that I'm not alone in all this. The wait has been very stressful but I hope it goes well for everyone.


The average time to get a CO allocation is 2 months. Don't burn yourself out by then!


----------



## sevnik0202

pishu said:


> Congrats sevnik0202


Thanks. Don't mind, but was it for my grant?


----------



## msarkar_expat

*Indian PCC from VFS Australia*

Has anyone recently applied for Indian PCC from VFS Australia? Just curious to know how long they usually take for processing?


----------



## harikris4u

*Congrats guys*

Congrats all you guys.. I see the thread is getting heated up…. 

Its so nice to see it… Tomorrow is their last working day.. So tomorrow is last day for me.. I applied on 9th August…

Still no update form them.. just biting my nails (literally)

Just have to wait… happy to see that all your cases are allocated. I shall assume mine is also..

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats everyone who got the grants..
others, it should be on the way soon...keep believing


----------



## ronthevisio

mine took around 4 weeks - Melbourne VFS.


----------



## msarkar_expat

ronthevisio said:


> mine took around 4 weeks - Melbourne VFS.


I went to Sydney VFS. They told me standard timeline is 7 to 10 working days. 

Was there any specific reason, it took so long...if I may ask?


----------



## ronthevisio

No reason. The VFS website says if it is done locally in AU it should take something like 5-7 working days. Otherwise you should assume that it's been sent to India.

But from what I've noticed and is shared on other threads here, they take around a month's time even though it's processed locally.


----------



## Vasu G

rashNAsh said:


> Hi Vasu, why don't you try calling the team, and inform them about the documents being uploaded & sent by email. Might move things faster. After all, you have already been contacted by the relevant team, and are not calling to enquire status or waste their time...
> I remember, for some of the June july applicants, calling after submitting documents for second time, moved things faster.
> Best of luck!!!



Ya... thought of calling them. I wanted to give 1 day time..  . But, they didn't provide any contact number in email. So will call +61731367000 first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Vasu G

harikris4u said:


> Congrats all you guys.. I see the thread is getting heated up….
> 
> Its so nice to see it… Tomorrow is their last working day.. So tomorrow is last day for me.. I applied on 9th August…
> 
> Still no update form them.. just biting my nails (literally)
> 
> Just have to wait… happy to see that all your cases are allocated. I shall assume mine is also..
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi



Hey buddy !!!

Last working day ????? :confused2: :noidea: . Christmas is long way dude !!   . Just chill... I am with same intensity. We will get it very soon...


----------



## ronthevisio

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...age-ranking-visa-application.html#post5488489


----------



## msarkar_expat

*Payslip/Form 16/ITR*

Hi Guys,

I am about to upload supporting tax documents. I am thinking of uploading following documents:

1. Copy of one Payslip from each quarter
2. Copy of Form 16 for each year
3. Copy of ITR ( first two years' are missing)

If I submit the above, do I need to still upload Bank Statements? 

For the missing ITR's do I need to give any self declaration?

It would be helpful if you can advise...I am confused 

Thanks,
MS


----------



## techie_po

Just received the golden email.....Got the visa guys...All the best to everyone who is still waiting....


----------



## mattcuz

Hi Guys. Do you think we are looking good to receive our grants before Christmas or not?


----------



## louis ho

what is your timelines pls. thanks


----------



## ronthevisio

Here's hoping! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mattcuz

ronthevisio said:


> Here's hoping!


Ja. What are the September applications looking like. Have any got their visas granted yet?


----------



## techie_po

louis ho said:


> what is your timelines pls. thanks


Timeline: ANZSCO: 263111 | Subclass: 189 | | EOI: Aug 29, 2014 / 65 points | Invite: Sep 8, 2014 | Lodged: Sep 8, 2014 | Medical: Oct 8, 2014 | Direct Grant: 06/11/2014 (Brisbane Team)


----------



## msarkar_expat

Two applicants from 8th Sept got grant today.


----------



## mattcuz

msarkar_expat said:


> Two applicants from 8th Sept got grant today.


Wow, that's brilliant. Less than 2 months. Is that on the visa tracker?


----------



## remya2013

techie_po said:


> Just received the golden email.....Got the visa guys...All the best to everyone who is still waiting....


Congrats.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Vasu G said:


> Hey buddy !!!
> 
> Last working day ????? :confused2: :noidea: . Christmas is long way dude !!   . Just chill... I am with same intensity. We will get it very soon...


Another observation, they have stopped sharing the direct number on the emails nowadays!


----------



## remya2013

Hi Seniors,

I have lodged visa on Sep 24 and waiting for co allocation.
Do co normally request statutory declaration for employment reference or they are looking for supporting evidence of ACS assessment. Any inputs will be helpful regarding the same.

My situation is :
For ACS I have submitted common wealth statutory declaration in normal white paper with notary seals but no notary stamp or stamp paper , and ACS accepted the same. And ACS has approved my 5+ years work experience (done in June 2014).

I am secondary applicant and claiming 5 points for spouse skills.
I have already uploaded the same statutory declaration and other supporting documents for my two employments in last 7 years (like payslips, relieving letters, offer letter, promotion and increment letters, form 16 and last 2 years bank statement)

I am currently in a different city and its bit difficult for me to get the statutory declaration from seniors in stamp paper suddenly if co asks for it.

Could you please guide me on this. Do I need to prepare this as a backup if CO asks.
For overseas work evidence how important is this doc.
Do anyone receive request for employment reference letter from CO even after providing all other relevant documents.
Thank you in advance .


----------



## harikris4u

Vasu G said:


> Ya... thought of calling them. I wanted to give 1 day time..  . But, they didn't provide any contact number in email. So will call +61731367000 first thing tomorrow morning.


I meant i applied on 9th august. i should get by 3 months. so 3rd month is by sunday.. sat and sunday they don't work…. so tomorrow last day.. thats what i meant..

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## msarkar_expat

ronthevisio said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...age-ranking-visa-application.html#post5488489


Thanks, ronthevisio. Looks like it's a long wait for me


----------



## myphexpat

mattcuz said:


> Hi Guys. Do you think we are looking good to receive our grants before Christmas or not?


I am hoping for mine as well man. It will definitely be the greates Christmas gift I can have!! :eyebrows:


----------



## padmakarrao

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am about to upload supporting tax documents. I am thinking of uploading following documents:
> 
> 1. Copy of one Payslip from each quarter
> 2. Copy of Form 16 for each year
> 3. Copy of ITR ( first two years' are missing)
> 
> If I submit the above, do I need to still upload Bank Statements?
> 
> For the missing ITR's do I need to give any self declaration?
> 
> It would be helpful if you can advise...I am confused
> 
> Thanks,
> MS


This is more than enough. I did not even upload these many documents that you are saying. I uploaded only recent 3 payslips, ITR's related to the years of various companies that i worked for, that's it.

Upload these and relax.


----------



## 189

remya2013 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have lodged visa on Sep 24 and waiting for co allocation.
> Do co normally request statutory declaration for employment reference or they are looking for supporting evidence of ACS assessment. Any inputs will be helpful regarding the same.
> 
> My situation is :
> For ACS I have submitted common wealth statutory declaration in normal white paper with notary seals but no notary stamp or stamp paper , and ACS accepted the same. And ACS has approved my 5+ years work experience (done in June 2014).
> 
> I am secondary applicant and claiming 5 points for spouse skills.
> I have already uploaded the same statutory declaration and other supporting documents for my two employments in last 7 years (like payslips, relieving letters, offer letter, promotion and increment letters, form 16 and last 2 years bank statement)
> 
> I am currently in a different city and its bit difficult for me to get the statutory declaration from seniors in stamp paper suddenly if co asks for it.
> 
> Could you please guide me on this. Do I need to prepare this as a backup if CO asks.
> For overseas work evidence how important is this doc.
> Do anyone receive request for employment reference letter from CO even after providing all other relevant documents.
> Thank you in advance .


Submit same document what ACS have accepted, in your case statutory declaration on normal paper is enough.

Please ensure it is color scanned copy, that is what DIBP is bother about. 
Godo wises for grant ahead .. until than Relax and chill


----------



## Raksinghgrt

Just go to vfs sydney and lodge ur pcc. Dont post it to them coz itll lie in the mail for 2 to 3 weeks. Mine took 4 days but i handed it in at vfs.


----------



## dd17

Guyz.. Sep guyz have started getting grants.. it has reached till 10th sep.

All of u who have not received yet are 60 pointers... comments required guyz!


----------



## taz_mt

cancerianlrules said:


> Another observation, they have stopped sharing the direct number on the emails nowadays!


i noticed the same in the email i received from them.


----------



## harikris4u

dd17 said:


> Guyz.. Sep guyz have started getting grants.. it has reached till 10th sep.
> 
> All of u who have not received yet are 60 pointers... comments required guyz!


EOI Invitation works on Invitation by point basis but not Visa… 
Its date basis. There are many teams and the applications are distributed accordingly.

However, there are chances of delay due to various reasons.
Documents completely not uploaded, Needed further verification. Team handling applications..

If you go through few pages you would see that those people who did not get grant are getting it now, or CO is asking for information.

They are indeed working hard to finish it by the said timeline(3 months).

One of our friends told that, they stopped mentioning their contact number.
There could be two reasons
1.) Its been shared everywhere and many people are calling directly to ask for Visa updates
2.) They don't want to be disturbed and would get the application process don'e within the time specified. (again a theory)

What we need to do is, WAIT UNTIL ITS 3 MONTHS. Then call them for an update.

I was lil disappointed few days back. 
However, after seeing some of our friends here getting grants and CO allocation, it appears that our applications will a least be dealt before the 3 month period.. So why bother them until then.

Lets just hope for the best. You have a long time ahead of you bro….

All the best

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## dd17

Guyz... congrats.. guess grant is being given to all 65/70 pointers.. irrespective of filing dates.. datz my observation!!


----------



## msarkar_expat

I did the same...walked in to their office and handed the documents over to them.


----------



## iak1988

*ACS assessment review*

I had my review results came over and this time it is positive, however below are the results

first time

Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO
Code.
You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of
two (2) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University Chennai completed April 2009 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per
week:
Dates: 07/09 - 01/10 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Trainee - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Logic Technologies
Country: INDIA

Dates: 02/10 - 05/13 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Steria India Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/13 - 08/14 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Analyst Programmer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Barclays Technology Center India
Country: INDIA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
and Now

Your ICT skills have been assessed suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO
Code.
.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University Chennai completed April 2009 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after March 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO

Dates: 02/10 - 05/13 (3yrs 3mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Steria India Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/13 - 08/14 (1yrs 2mths)
Position: Senior Analyst Programmer
Employer: Barclays Technology Center India
Country: INDIA

The following employment is assessed not suitable

Dates: 07/09 - 01/10 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Trainee - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Logic Technologies
Country: INDIA
--------------------------------------

I understand that 4 years of my experience has been deducted but I don't know why so, any advise guys...


----------



## Kenneth777

Hey guys, your grants are coming, lets say hopefully tomorrow.
I also saw two guys (early august applicants) getting their grants in a chinese forum today.
So I guess these days are mainly for us. I know it is hard to clam, but they are moving faster at least we can notice


----------



## radical

dd17 said:


> Guyz... congrats.. guess grant is being given to all 65/70 pointers.. irrespective of filing dates.. datz my observation!!


Not really! There are others with low score got the grant against your prediction. We can never predict precise pattern as there are lot unknown variables. The closest we can go is that they're processing "September 2014" applications.

It sort of annoys me when they jump the queue.


----------



## elamaran

*Grant*

Hi guys
Am glad to inform you all that we received our grants today.
Thanks for all your support and wishes.

This forum has given me so much of information to get this visa without an agent, am thankful for this.


----------



## XINGSINGH

elamaran said:


> Hi guys
> Am glad to inform you all that we received our grants today.
> Thanks for all your support and wishes.
> 
> This forum has given me so much of information to get this visa without an agent, am thankful for this.


congrats


----------



## radical

dd17 said:


> Renders me clueless!! I share the same feeling wen dey jump d que!!


I was monitoring your posts to check if you've got the grant or not. Plz do let us know whenever you do.

I saw a guy from 5th getting a grant today. My passport is expiring soon and I want to get this sorted out before it happens.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

@radical @dd17 LOL at jumping the queue. Friends with me lodged his visa 19th sept and got his grant today. Do you guys seriously think he jumped the queue. Paranoia happens to everyone, so normal. Chill its around the corner.


----------



## radical

GinjaNINJA said:


> @radical @dd17 LOL at jumping the queue. Friends with me lodged his visa 19th sept and got his grant today. Do you guys seriously think he jumped the queue. Paranoia happens to everyone, so normal. Chill its around the corner.


Oh wow! 19th Sep grant!! happy for him.

Well one can only wait. Thanks.


----------



## goingtoau

GinjaNINJA said:


> @radical @dd17 LOL at jumping the queue. Friends with me lodged his visa 19th sept and got his grant today. Do you guys seriously think he jumped the queue. Paranoia happens to everyone, so normal. Chill its around the corner.


Are they offshore or onshore applicants who received the grant already?


----------



## VG1302

I've been observing this forum for quite sometime now. Thought I should jump in and share my thoughts. I lodged an onshore application 7 September. Yet to hear anything from immigration yet.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

elamaran said:


> Hi guys
> Am glad to inform you all that we received our grants today.
> Thanks for all your support and wishes.
> 
> This forum has given me so much of information to get this visa without an agent, am thankful for this.


Congrats !!!


----------



## sevnik0202

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am about to upload supporting tax documents. I am thinking of uploading following documents:
> 
> 1. Copy of one Payslip from each quarter
> 2. Copy of Form 16 for each year
> 3. Copy of ITR ( first two years' are missing)
> 
> If I submit the above, do I need to still upload Bank Statements?
> 
> For the missing ITR's do I need to give any self declaration?
> 
> It would be helpful if you can advise...I am confused
> 
> Thanks,
> MS


There are instances people got grants with salary slip & ITR's only. In my case I uploaded ITR's and salary slips for 3 years and account statements for last one year. The more you provide the stronger your case.


----------



## Vasu G

cancerianlrules said:


> Another observation, they have stopped sharing the direct number on the emails nowadays!



Ya. Clever fellas !!!


----------



## Vasu G

harikris4u said:


> I meant i applied on 9th august. i should get by 3 months. so 3rd month is by sunday.. sat and sunday they don't work…. so tomorrow last day.. thats what i meant..
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi



I got it buddy ... Was just kidding ...  :eyebrows:


----------



## sevnik0202

elamaran said:


> Hi guys
> Am glad to inform you all that we received our grants today.
> Thanks for all your support and wishes.
> 
> This forum has given me so much of information to get this visa without an agent, am thankful for this.


Congrats elamaran.


----------



## Zabeen

elamaran said:


> Hi guys
> Am glad to inform you all that we received our grants today.
> Thanks for all your support and wishes.
> 
> This forum has given me so much of information to get this visa without an agent, am thankful for this.


Congrats...


----------



## dd17

radical said:


> I was monitoring your posts to check if you've got the grant or not. Plz do let us know whenever you do.
> 
> I saw a guy from 5th getting a grant today. My passport is expiring soon and I want to get this sorted out before it happens.


Hey mate .. I am eagerly waiting to post it as soon as I get.. :boxing:


----------



## XINGSINGH

Vasu G said:


> I got it buddy ... Was just kidding ...  :eyebrows:


Congrats vasu


----------



## vermag28

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats vasu


Vasu has not got it yet... he replied to "harikris4u"... 

@ Vasu People following you very closely


----------



## XINGSINGH

vermag28 said:


> Vasu has not got it yet... he replied to "harikris4u"...
> 
> @ Vasu People following you very closely


Congrats to vasu in advance

Also congrats to Hari for this feat


----------



## cancerianlrules

vermag28 said:


> Vasu has not got it yet... he replied to "harikris4u"...
> 
> @ Vasu People following you very closely


 Vasu, you are the man of moment AND your grant is yet to come! :lol:


----------



## goingaustralia

Hi,

I got some questions regarding Form80.

1) Question no. 11 : Do you have any other current passport or travel document?
---I don't have any other passport but I do have valid UK visa , does that comes under travel document , shall I provide UK visa details in this question.

2) Question no. 18 : Your address history for the last 10 years.
----- Do I need to provide address overseas address as well as I went with my wife for 3 months.

3) Question no. 20 : Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth?
---- Do I need to mention 'Unemployment' for duration from date of birth to first employment.

Please reply so that I could finish my form80.


----------



## amhalabi

I believe Brisbane team is processing fast.. most of those got granted in 2 months are by Brisbane team, while other teams seems to take a little bit longer..


----------



## myphexpat

goingaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got some questions regarding Form80.
> 
> 1) Question no. 11 : Do you have any other current passport or travel document?
> ---I don't have any other passport but I do have valid UK visa , does that comes under travel document , shall I provide UK visa details in this question.
> 
> 2) Question no. 18 : Your address history for the last 10 years.
> ----- Do I need to provide address overseas address as well as I went with my wife for 3 months.
> 
> 3) Question no. 20 : Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth?
> ---- Do I need to mention 'Unemployment' for duration from date of birth to first employment.
> 
> Please reply so that I could finish my form80.


1. No.
2. Yes.
3. If you can provide all, then YES


----------



## Zabeen

amhalabi said:


> I believe Brisbane team is processing fast.. most of those got granted in 2 months are by Brisbane team, while other teams seems to take a little bit longer..


This is also my observation...they are faster that Adeleide teams..


----------



## vimalnair

goingaustralia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got some questions regarding Form80.
> 
> 1) Question no. 11 : Do you have any other current passport or travel document?
> ---I don't have any other passport but I do have valid UK visa , does that comes under travel document , shall I provide UK visa details in this question.
> 
> 2) Question no. 18 : Your address history for the last 10 years.
> ----- Do I need to provide address overseas address as well as I went with my wife for 3 months.
> 
> 3) Question no. 20 : Give details of all employment and unemployment since birth?
> ---- Do I need to mention 'Unemployment' for duration from date of birth to first employment.
> 
> Please reply so that I could finish my form80.


Hi Friend,
My opinions are as under.
1. Yes you need to mention about your UK visa (if you have stayed there for more than 1 year)as you would have produced PCC of UK as well as you will be furnishing details in your next question.
2. If you have stayed abroad in the last 10 years then you need to produce as it can be seen in the copy of your passport that you upload.
3. From Birth till the end of your studies i am not sure but after you graduation you need to mention everything.


----------



## JennyAus

Got an email from my agent.

I got my CO allocated today (06 Nov). 

He requested me to do further health check, also provide evidence of my overseas PCC.

One thing I am not so sure regarding overseas PCC. In fact, I already submitted it, but he still requested it and stated that the one I submitted on 14/08 will be expired in two weeks. But this CO also advised my agent that If I return to Aus by end of Feb 2015, I do not need to re-do my overseas PCC. So, what does he really want now??? PCC will need to be resent to him or he wants me to do it again now???

Can u guys make it clear for me??? urgent !!!!


----------



## vimalnair

Friends,
There is a good news. September 1st week visa application guys have started getting VISA and one guy has posted in September Gang that one of his friend who applied on September 19 have got his Visa. Our Happy time is very very near. The August and September people are following an online EXCEL sheet to help everyone to know the status of Visa grant.
I too have created an excel sheet. Lets all update it so that we can track the stages of we October Guys. Kindly fill the sheet. Please do not SORT or ADD or DELETE the rows and columns.
Please click on the below link and fill the same and also can track the same.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YDwT3Ph7trMztyGBjRTtByySxNH5Kh1gl4L1m6-cs2k/edit#gid=0


----------



## GinjaNINJA

JennyAus said:


> Got an email from my agent.
> 
> I got my CO allocated today (06 Nov).
> 
> He requested me to do further health check, also provide evidence of my overseas PCC.
> 
> One thing I am not so sure regarding overseas PCC. In fact, I already submitted it, but he still requested it and stated that the one I submitted on 14/08 will be expired in two weeks. But this CO also advised my agent that If I return to Aus by end of Feb 2015, I do not need to re-do my overseas PCC. So, what does he really want now??? PCC will need to be resent to him or he wants me to do it again now???
> 
> Can u guys make it clear for me??? urgent !!!!


Regarding PCC I think CO needs approval from you/agent that you are willing to travel before Feb 2015 to Australia i.e when he grants you a visa your First Entry date would be end of Feb to activate the visa.
If you need more time to decide when you want to migrate and if you are sure that you aint planning to travel by Feb 2015 then you send him a new PCC.


----------



## Vasu G

Sorry guys !! I couldn't control the anxiety .. So took sick leave today ... Went for a movie and shopping .... 

It feels so good that I have some fan following ...  &#55357;&#56860;

Thank you everyone !! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## harikris4u

Vasu G said:


> Sorry guys !! I couldn't control the anxiety .. So took sick leave today ... Went for a movie and shopping ....
> 
> It feels so good that I have some fan following ...  ��
> 
> Thank you everyone !! ��


 Ha ha ha… bindaas yaara,… Feels like you an I are the grandfathers of this thread.. we are there from the time this started till the end which is so near.. lol.

Just wish you all the best for speedy grant… i just have tomorrow…

Literally biting nails yaar…

See ya tomorrow…

Good night


----------



## amar_gahir

myphexpat said:


> Nobody took the initiative to create one, so feel free to post those who just lodged their Visa on October so we will know the status.
> 
> Visa: 189 | Date Lodged: 28-Oct-2014 | Medical: 1-Nov-2014
> 
> All my documents are done uploaded. Waiting for CO or, better, Direct Grant!!
> 
> 
> I am excited. lane: . and anxious :confused2::fingerscrossed:


Seems like nobody searched....

it was created on 8th Oct... here is the link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/571018-oct2014-applicants-189-a.html


Moderators: please merge the two threads.!


----------



## Ranjith786

JennyAus said:


> Got an email from my agent.
> 
> I got my CO allocated today (06 Nov).
> 
> He requested me to do further health check, also provide evidence of my overseas PCC.
> 
> One thing I am not so sure regarding overseas PCC. In fact, I already submitted it, but he still requested it and stated that the one I submitted on 14/08 will be expired in two weeks. But this CO also advised my agent that If I return to Aus by end of Feb 2015, I do not need to re-do my overseas PCC. So, what does he really want now??? PCC will need to be resent to him or he wants me to do it again now???
> 
> Can u guys make it clear for me??? urgent !!!!


Hi,
Do you know for what reason the CO asked for further medical test.
Generally, additional medicals might take longer to clear.
So assuming the medicals takes another 3 or 4 weeks to clear, it will become december or Jan. Then you will have a shorter time to activate your visa.
so if it is easy and quicker to get a new PCC (which gives your a one year time), it would suggest to go for it. Anyway you can do the medicals and PCC in parallel.

just a thought.


----------



## sumaya

Zabeen said:


> This is also my observation...they are faster that Adeleide teams..


Nooooo... 

It's Adelaide GSM team 2 for me...


----------



## harikris4u

Ranjith786 said:


> Hi,
> Do you know for what reason the CO asked for further medical test.
> Generally, additional medicals might take longer to clear.
> So assuming the medicals takes another 3 or 4 weeks to clear, it will become december or Jan. Then you will have a shorter time to activate your visa.
> so if it is easy and quicker to get a new PCC (which gives your a one year time), it would suggest to go for it. Anyway you can do the medicals and PCC in parallel.
> 
> just a thought.


Jenny,

What Ranjith said is right. it again depends on what tests are needed. Check with the medic centre on how many days it would be processed.
Accordingly you could decide whether to take a PCC or use the same old one
in India it would take a day to get PCC(i got it done in a day) . i see that you are vietnam. Not sure how long it would take.

As Ranjith says, better to be safe than dragging your application. I believe you could carry your current PCC and show the authorities and get a new PCC faster. Its there here in India.


----------



## pishu

sevnik0202 said:


> Thanks. Don't mind, but was it for my grant?


Yes it was indeed


----------



## jabberaussie

GinjaNINJA said:


> @radical @dd17 LOL at jumping the queue. Friends with me lodged his visa 19th sept and got his grant today. Do you guys seriously think he jumped the queue. Paranoia happens to everyone, so normal. Chill its around the corner.


Can you tell us skill category of the person who applied visa on Sept 19th and got it approved already? Probably not the same skill as yours. Can you update your skill in the tracker for September, as well as ask your friend to do the same.


----------



## jabberaussie

Guys, as far as I know abt the system here,

1. None jumps the queue
2. Two teams doesn't process it in different speed
3. We are simply getting impatient hearing the grant info of others.

Three months was what initially expected for the grant. Now its getting approved much before that. Just hope that we all get it before the Xmas vacation starts. I mean, u all will get before that, unless there are some additional docs asked for.

Anyways its good to see the thread so active..


----------



## Vasu G

harikris4u said:


> Ha ha ha… bindaas yaara,… Feels like you an I are the grandfathers of this thread.. we are there from the time this started till the end which is so near.. lol.
> 
> Just wish you all the best for speedy grant… i just have tomorrow…
> 
> Literally biting nails yaar…
> 
> See ya tomorrow…
> 
> Good night


Ha ha... Rightly so.

I think by the end of next week most of the 1st 2 weeks of Aug applicants would get their grants... 

Hope we all be in the list ... :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasu G

Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ...... 

My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:

Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...

This forum is simple AWESOME !!!! 

Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...

A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....

All the best for the people who are waiting...

See you all in OZ....


----------



## Vasu G

Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ...... 

My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:

Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...

This forum is simple AWESOME !!!! 

Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...

A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....

All the best for the people who are waiting...

See you all in OZ....


----------



## dd17

Vasu G said:


> Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ......
> 
> My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:
> 
> Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...
> 
> This forum is simple AWESOME !!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...
> 
> A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....
> 
> All the best for the people who are waiting...
> 
> See you all in OZ....


Congrats  wish u all d best !!


----------



## elsasl

Vasu G, Congrats! Happy for you!!!


----------



## radical

Vasu G said:


> Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ......
> 
> My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:
> 
> Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...
> 
> This forum is simple AWESOME !!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...
> 
> A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....
> 
> All the best for the people who are waiting...
> 
> See you all in OZ....


Congratulations!! and good luck buddy


----------



## IndigoKKing

Vasu G said:


> Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ......
> 
> My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:
> 
> Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...
> 
> This forum is simple AWESOME !!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...
> 
> A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....
> 
> All the best for the people who are waiting...
> 
> See you all in OZ....


Congrats!


----------



## rashNAsh

Congratulations vasu.. best of luck for the future ...


----------



## WannaOz

Vasu G said:


> Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ......
> 
> My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:
> 
> Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...
> 
> This forum is simple AWESOME !!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...
> 
> A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....
> 
> All the best for the people who are waiting...
> 
> See you all in OZ....


congrats


----------



## dd17

Guyz.. need help..

My Immi account is showing - Admin forms not available. 

Correspondence for this is being sent to primary applicant.

What does that mean ?? Ny idea guyz ??


----------



## icedrop9

Congrats Vasu. We also lodged the visa on the same day but have to wait for few more days as we did not frontload our medicals .. hoping to get a grant soon post medicals  all the best in OZ


----------



## radical

dd17 said:


> Guyz.. need help..
> 
> My Immi account is showing - Admin forms not available.
> 
> Correspondence for this is being sent to primary applicant.
> 
> What does that mean ?? Ny idea guyz ??


Admin Forms are forms if the CO wants you to fill something they will attach it there, which is very rare.

"Correspondence for this is being sent to primary applicant." That basically means all the current correspondence is sent to you and not to your authorized agent/lawyer.


----------



## vermag28

Vasu G said:


> Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ......
> 
> My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:
> 
> Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...
> 
> This forum is simple AWESOME !!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...
> 
> A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....
> 
> All the best for the people who are waiting...
> 
> See you all in OZ....


Congratulations Vasu... long wait ended.. All the best...


----------



## sevnik0202

Vasu G said:


> Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ......
> 
> My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:
> 
> Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...
> 
> This forum is simple AWESOME !!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...
> 
> A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....
> 
> All the best for the people who are waiting...
> 
> See you all in OZ....


Congrats vasu g


----------



## remya2013

Vasu G said:


> Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ......
> 
> My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:
> 
> Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...
> 
> This forum is simple AWESOME !!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...
> 
> A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....
> 
> All the best for the people who are waiting...
> 
> See you all in OZ....



Congrats .. lane:


----------



## dd17

radical said:


> Admin Forms are forms if the CO wants you to fill something they will attach it there, which is very rare.
> 
> "Correspondence for this is being sent to primary applicant." That basically means all the current correspondence is sent to you and not to your authorized agent/lawyer.


Neither have I received ny correspondence nd there are no forms..


----------



## XINGSINGH

Vasu G said:


> Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ......
> 
> My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:
> 
> Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...
> 
> This forum is simple AWESOME !!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...
> 
> A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....
> 
> All the best for the people who are waiting...
> 
> See you all in OZ....


Oye vasu congrats bhau


----------



## VG1302

Hello everyone,
Just thought I'd let you all know. I just got assigned a team. They've asked for medicals for my partner and myself so will get that organised soon. Looks like they are going ahead in full speed.

Good luck!

Cheers.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Vasu G said:


> Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ......
> 
> My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:
> 
> Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...
> 
> This forum is simple AWESOME !!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...
> 
> A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....
> 
> All the best for the people who are waiting...
> 
> See you all in OZ....


Congrats !!!


----------



## vimalnair

Friends,
There is a good news. September 1st week visa application guys have started getting VISA and one guy has posted in September Gang that one of his friend who applied on September 19 have got his Visa. Our Happy time is very very near. The August and September people are following an online EXCEL sheet to help everyone to know the status of Visa grant.
I too have created an excel sheet. Lets all update it so that we can track the stages of we October Guys. Kindly fill the sheet. Please do not SORT or ADD or DELETE the rows and columns.
Please click on the below link and fill the same and also can track the same.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...s2k/edit#gid=0


----------



## vimalnair

VG1302 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just thought I'd let you all know. I just got assigned a team. They've asked for medicals for my partner and myself so will get that organised soon. Looks like they are going ahead in full speed.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Cheers.


Hi VG,
Good to know the good news... Could you kindly update your timelines...


----------



## sumaya

Vasu G said:


> Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ......
> 
> My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:
> 
> Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...
> 
> This forum is simple AWESOME !!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...
> 
> A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....
> 
> All the best for the people who are waiting...
> 
> See you all in OZ....


Congratulations Vasu G.. Please don't forget to share your story... We'll be waiting for it...


----------



## sumaya

elamaran said:


> Hi guys
> Am glad to inform you all that we received our grants today.
> Thanks for all your support and wishes.
> 
> This forum has given me so much of information to get this visa without an agent, am thankful for this.


Congratulations man.. Happy for you...


----------



## radical

dd17 said:


> Neither have I received ny correspondence nd there are no forms..


There will be no forms. For any correspondence relating your application they will use the specified email address of primary applicant. It doesn't mean that they have contacted you, what they're saying is that you are the point of contact for your application and will be contacted if needed.


----------



## taz_mt

Vasu G said:


> Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ......
> 
> My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:
> 
> Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...
> 
> This forum is simple AWESOME !!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...
> 
> A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....
> 
> All the best for the people who are waiting...
> 
> See you all in OZ....


perfect... congrats,, have fun..


----------



## goingtoau

radical said:


> There will be no forms. For any correspondence relating your application they will use the specified email address of primary applicant. It doesn't mean that they have contacted you, what they're saying is that you are the point of contact for your application and will be contacted if needed.


Does anyone know, my correspondence mail address is of my agent's so does that mean he will get any mail from CO and not me? Or the CO can keep in loop also for every mail.


----------



## goingtoau

Does anyone know, my correspondence mail address is of my agent's so does that mean he will get any mail from CO and not me? Or the CO can keep in loop also for every mail.


----------



## goingtoau

Does anyone know, my correspondence mail address is of my agent's so does that mean he will get any mail from CO and not me? Or the CO can keep in loop also for every mail.


----------



## amhalabi

goingtoau said:


> Does anyone know, my correspondence mail address is of my agent's so does that mean he will get any mail from CO and not me? Or the CO can keep in loop also for every mail.


yes, he will receive the mail not you. You can check the correspondence tab in immiaccount and see if there's any communication. They'll add a correspondence line once they sent an email.


----------



## Vasu G

*Thanks to all*

Sorry guys gone blind and flooded with calls and messages since morning 

Couldn't thank each and everyone .... So for all ... 

Many Many Thanks ... :cheer2:

Someone asked about my story.. have to start typing now...  .. Will post in a day or 2..

If any one of you have any questions.. Happy to help ...


----------



## goingtoau

amhalabi said:


> yes, he will receive the mail not you. You can check the correspondence tab in immiaccount and see if there's any communication. They'll add a correspondence line once they sent an email.


But is it necessary that there will be a correspondence update always for every mail that the CO sends out.

Does it always work like that?


----------



## Vasu G

Sorry guys gone blind and flooded with calls and messages since morning 

Couldn't thank each and everyone .... So for all ... 

Many Many Thanks ... :cheer2:

Someone asked about my story.. have to start typing now...   .. Will post in a day or 2..

If any one of you have any questions.. Happy to help ...


----------



## luxalexis

Congratulations for all August guys who got the grant!!!!

My CO got allocated on Oct 24 - Adelaide Team 2 and my spouse medical got referred for Chest Xray due to possible pneumonia. We are undergoing treatment and MOC asked us to sent Xray by 23 Dec . Does anyone in this gangs medical is referred or know how long will they take to clear this.

EOI: 1 Aug
Invite: 11 Aug
Visa Lodged: 28 Aug
Medical Referred: 17 Oct
CO: 24 Oct
Grant: Waiting


----------



## dixiechic

Congrats vasu...wish u all the best. I lodged on 16th Aug so that's another agonizing week for me before my wait is over or I can call them.


----------



## WannaOz

To People who had applied USA PCC Certificates 

... Whoever has "received" USA PCC Certificate in October and November 2014 , Kindly share your timelines in this forum : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6939-usa-police-clearance-certificate-97.html

People who have applied and are still waiting desperately need this information


----------



## Zabeen

Vasu G said:


> Sorry guys gone blind and flooded with calls and messages since morning
> 
> Couldn't thank each and everyone .... So for all ...
> 
> Many Many Thanks ... :cheer2:
> 
> Someone asked about my story.. have to start typing now...   .. Will post in a day or 2..
> 
> If any one of you have any questions.. Happy to help ...


Congrats!!! Enjoy the magical time! Don't forget to pray for us


----------



## imagine

Congratulations vasu!!!
nancyk this side.. gt my name changed 



Vasu G said:


> Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ......
> 
> My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:
> 
> Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...
> 
> This forum is simple AWESOME !!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...
> 
> A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....
> 
> All the best for the people who are waiting...
> 
> See you all in OZ....


----------



## Vasu G

dixiechic said:


> Congrats vasu...wish u all the best. I lodged on 16th Aug so that's another agonizing week for me before my wait is over or I can call them.



Thank you.

You will get it by them.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasu G

imagine said:


> Congratulations vasu!!!
> nancyk this side.. gt my name changed



Hey nancyk ,

Thank you.... :thumb:


----------



## VG1302

vimalnair said:


> Hi VG,
> Good to know the good news... Could you kindly update your timelines...


Yes, why not! Here you go...



232214 Other Spatial Scientist | 189 | VETASSESS application : 15Mar14 | | VETASSESS +ve : 25Jun14 | IELTS: 28Aug13 - L,R,S-9.0, W-7.0 Overall - 8.5 | EOI submit: 65 points - 16Aug14 | EOI Invitation : 29Aug14 | Visa Applied : 7Sep14| PCC : 19Oct14 | Medical : Sometime next week | CO Assigned : 7Nov14


----------



## vimalnair

goingtoau said:


> Does anyone know, my correspondence mail address is of my agent's so does that mean he will get any mail from CO and not me? Or the CO can keep in loop also for every mail.


Buddy,
Does your agent share with you the status every week. My agent sents me a screenshot of the immi account page, so atleast i know that he or she would be checking my page atleast once in a week. If not then tell your agent to send you the screenshot of the status as you just want to see how it looks as one of your friend gets it from his agent on weekly basis. If your agent has not checked then atleast this will force him to check and if any mail has come then he will forward it to you.

Just a suggestion from my end.


----------



## elsasl

Does anybody know if I uploaded everything which Co requested. What tel no. I can call to ask about my situation? As I just have my Co email address but I don't have any tel no.


----------



## samy25

hey guys, can a secondary applicant travel first after getting PR .. in case main applicant dont go first and secondary applicant travel alone????


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Vasu G said:


> Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ......
> 
> My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:
> 
> Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...
> 
> This forum is simple AWESOME !!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...
> 
> A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....
> 
> All the best for the people who are waiting...
> 
> See you all in OZ....


Congrats!! Very happy for you Vasu. It's been long.

Cheers!!

Max


----------



## goingtoau

vimalnair said:


> Buddy,
> Does your agent share with you the status every week. My agent sents me a screenshot of the immi account page, so atleast i know that he or she would be checking my page atleast once in a week. If not then tell your agent to send you the screenshot of the status as you just want to see how it looks as one of your friend gets it from his agent on weekly basis. If your agent has not checked then atleast this will force him to check and if any mail has come then he will forward it to you.
> 
> Just a suggestion from my end.


Actually, the agent shared the credentials with me so I can check the page every time. In fact, I have uploaded a few docs myself not my agent because my agent is not that proactive or I would say active. It seems like I have taken help from a wrong person. I just want to make sure now that the agent contacts me immediately after getting any response from the CO. That is it. I am relying on the information from the forums more.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

swatsandy said:


> Hi All,
> I am glad to tell you that I got the golden email today.....
> Thanks for all your support...........


congrats!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ask2 said:


> Congrats SwatSandy ...
> I too got the golden mail today.... yippieeeee


Congrats!


----------



## BossLadyMo

Congrats Vasu!!! Party time, lol!


----------



## _Eugene_

Vasu G said:


> Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ......
> 
> My hands are shaking while typing...  eace: eace:
> 
> Called +61731367000 to confirm the receipt of documents... The lady was awesome. She just verified my documents on call.. and said I am closing this today.. after 5 mins ..... BOOM.... GRANTED...
> 
> This forum is simple AWESOME !!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone.. especially lovetosmack,mainak,TheExpatriate,bigdaddy,..... I am sorry i couldn't remember all the names at this moment... Will come up with my story shortly...
> 
> A Special thanks to _shel & espresso ... You guys rock .....
> 
> All the best for the people who are waiting...
> 
> See you all in OZ....


Congrats Vasu, party hard aye


----------



## fly2shashi

Vasu G said:


> Grant ..... Grant..... Grant ......


Congrats buddy, enjoy the moment and all the best with the move to Oz.

SS


----------



## BossLadyMo

Medicals for me, spouse and kids (newborn included) was recently submitted. I got in touch with DIBP 2 days after*meds were*submitted, to confirm receipt of PCC and Meds, as deadline was running close and wanted to be sure they had received it. The lady I spoke to said all our meds had been referred. We are all healthy, no prior or existing conditions...newborn is in perfect condition, older kid has hit all milestones for his age, hubby and I are perfectly healthy...and we were told everything was fine with us. So I was surprised the lady mentioned we ALL had been referred.

But one thing she said was that it usually takes a week to clear. But from what I have read so far, referred medicalstake at least 3 weeks to clear...so I was surprised she mentioned a week.

Has anyone experienced/heard of such where healthy applicants with no significant issues have been referred?

Has anyone heard of medicals clearing in a week?

Or was I referred because of the country and continent I'm from?


----------



## _Eugene_

Hi Guys,

Please clarify this for me. When I make the VAC2 payment by credit card (via POST Billpay), do I need to include the surcharge or the bank will deduct the surcharge from my account? Just in case I make the wrong payment, will the CO contact me to ask for the extra payment or just suspend my case?

Thanks guys.


----------



## sumaya

goingtoau said:


> Does anyone know, my correspondence mail address is of my agent's so does that mean he will get any mail from CO and not me? Or the CO can keep in loop also for every mail.


Yes, all the mails will come to the correspondence mail address. Ask your agent to forward any mail regarding your case to your personal email address.


----------



## goingtoau

sumaya said:


> Yes, all the mails will come to the correspondence mail address. Ask your agent to forward any mail regarding your case to your personal email address.


For each correspondence mail will there be any notification on the portal?


----------



## ashu503

Hari might be in 'more' tension now


----------



## harikris4u

dixiechic said:


> Congrats vasu...wish u all the best. I lodged on 16th Aug so that's another agonizing week for me before my wait is over or I can call them.


Call them to +61 1300 364 613 .. Its a long wait mind you.. Select option 2…
Wait for the operator and ask if your case has been allocated. I did it today.. its been allocated on 31 so probably next week something might turn up… just call to that number at 5 in morning. that way you get connected faster.

I called at 10 today and got connected after 1 hr 45 mins..

They would check your details and inform if its been allocated or not and if yes then to which team its allocated..

All the best
Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## harikris4u

ashu503 said:


> Hari might be in 'more' tension now


Ha ha,, you are right Ashu, i was today after seeing Vasu getting grant.. I thought of calling them on tuesday but i got furious(lol) and called them today at 10 am got connected and they informed me that my apple was allocated on 31st Oct (Bit of a relief)..

However, now that i know which team, ill call them directly on monday or thursday and find out the status…

Fingers crossed… next week all my tensions, frustrations would end finally… 

tension is a soft word… i don't know ho to describe it… ha ha…

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## goingtoau

harikris4u said:


> Call them to +61 1300 364 613 .. Its a long wait mind you.. Select option 2…
> Wait for the operator and ask if your case has been allocated. I did it today.. its been allocated on 31 so probably next week something might turn up… just call to that number at 5 in morning. that way you get connected faster.
> 
> I called at 10 today and got connected after 1 hr 45 mins..
> 
> They would check your details and inform if its been allocated or not and if yes then to which team its allocated..
> 
> All the best
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


What details they check over phone?


----------



## elsasl

harikris4u said:


> Ha ha,, you are right Ashu, i was today after seeing Vasu getting grant.. I thought of calling them on tuesday but i got furious(lol) and called them today at 10 am got connected and they informed me that my apple was allocated on 31st Oct (Bit of a relief)..
> 
> However, now that i know which team, ill call them directly on monday or thursday and find out the status…
> 
> Fingers crossed… next week all my tensions, frustrations would end finally…
> 
> tension is a soft word… i don't know ho to describe it… ha ha…
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


what tel number you called? how could you know the tel no. of co team?


----------



## m77

vimalnair said:


> Buddy,
> Does your agent share with you the status every week. My agent sents me a screenshot of the immi account page, so atleast i know that he or she would be checking my page atleast once in a week. If not then tell your agent to send you the screenshot of the status as you just want to see how it looks as one of your friend gets it from his agent on weekly basis. If your agent has not checked then atleast this will force him to check and if any mail has come then he will forward it to you.
> 
> Just a suggestion from my end.



Dear Vimal,

Normally how much time it takes to get CO asssigned, I filed my Visa on 27 Sept'14,medicla done on 15 Oct'14(uploaded reciepts and hospital sent medical report on 17 Oct'14).. but still no progress on CO assignment.

PCC I will be doing on 10 Oct'14...

Please share if you have any idea..and also let me know through which mail id the CO assignment mail will come ...


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

I submitted EOI on Nov 4th with points 60 for 189, 261313. Lets see when we get the invitation. Hope to get in second round of Nov '14.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Is it fair to expect it in second round of Nov. What do you say??


----------



## harikris4u

goingtoau said:


> What details they check over phone?


Basic details such as your full name, date of birth, email address, mailing address, Ref number…

That as all… then you can ask the status update and to which team you are allocated to… he/ she would help you with it…

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## harikris4u

elsasl said:


> what tel number you called? how could you know the tel no. of co team?



Hello elsasl,

I suggest you call next day after completing of 3 months. Otherwise you might piss them off. I am gonna call them only after Wednesday, thats 3 days after my third month wait period.. its the direct line to Team 7… For general updates there is another number

I was given this number by one of the forum members
+61 7 3136 7000-- direct number to Team 7

+61 1300 364 613-- general query number

Cheers 
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## harikris4u

m77 said:


> Dear Vimal,
> 
> Normally how much time it takes to get CO asssigned, I filed my Visa on 27 Sept'14,medicla done on 15 Oct'14(uploaded reciepts and hospital sent medical report on 17 Oct'14).. but still no progress on CO assignment.
> 
> PCC I will be doing on 10 Oct'14...
> 
> Please share if you have any idea..and also let me know through which mail id the CO assignment mail will come ...


Please go through the below links for complete information

Allocation dates for all visa subclasses
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

Visa Processing Times
Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times

Frontload ALL related documents for the process to go faster. If you do so, you might t get direct grant from about 1.5 months to 2.5 months. If not you might get delayed unpo 6 months.

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## jabberaussie

Hey,
Is there anyone from August group who haven't received a CO yet? Especially from skill 261312. I just want to track them as I see people from September are already getting CO assigned. Could anyone share link for the August tracker.


----------



## skksundar

I have submitted the EOI today; points - 65. Occupation code - 261311



ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Is it fair to expect it in second round of Nov. What do you say??


Your chances will solely depend on the number of 2613 EOI submissions. But you can be assured about getting invite before end of the month! All the very best.


----------



## pindite

*fahad*



tahirrauf said:


> Those who applied after 27th Oct 2014 can tell their progress here.


i applied on 24th for sa ss and got invite on 6th nov 14 ...now i wanna know hoe to pay 3520AUD through credit ard or debit card


----------



## tahirrauf

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> I submitted EOI on Nov 4th with points 60 for 189, 261313. Lets see when we get the invitation. Hope to get in second round of Nov '14.


With 60 points, although this is a good chance that you will get it in the first round but I feel you will get in the second round that's on 28th Nov. I have 70 points and expecting the invitation in the first round.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

You will get it on Nov 14th. Good luck!! I hope to get it soon in Nov only too may be in 2nd round!!


----------



## JennyAus

Ranjith786 said:


> Hi,
> Do you know for what reason the CO asked for further medical test.
> Generally, additional medicals might take longer to clear.
> So assuming the medicals takes another 3 or 4 weeks to clear, it will become december or Jan. Then you will have a shorter time to activate your visa.
> so if it is easy and quicker to get a new PCC (which gives your a one year time), it would suggest to go for it. Anyway you can do the medicals and PCC in parallel.
> 
> just a thought.


Hi, 

thank you for your comment.

Actually , I am a registered nurse. So as a requirement to work in a medical field , we have to take additional med tests. This is normal for everyone who is working in this area. CO requested me to take Hep B & C tests. I did them today and the results were perfect. (This kinds of tests , they let me know the results, not like other tests I did before, had no idea of their results at all, until CO said they were all good , that was why he requested additional tests....)

Regarding overseas PCC, in the requested checklist sent from CO, he stated clearly that 

Overseas PCC : will expire in the next two weeks.

When my agent asked him if I need to re-do it, he said that once my overseas PCC expires in two weeks, he could extend its validity for 3 months, so if I return to Aus be the end of Feb 2015, I will not be required to re-do it.

Thats what he confirmed to my agent.

So guys, what I interpret from his statement is when my PCC is in the extension of 3 months, I do not need to worry about re-doing it. Furthermore, what I need to focus and chase up are the rest two requested info including the evidence of residing in regional area from 2008 to 2010 and the health check (Hep B & C). So once two of these are done, he will review them and give me visa grant in the end. But because of the extension of the validity of the PCC , I gotta head back to Aus by the end of Feb 2015 as he advised.

Am I right????

please correct me if I am wrong.

Thank you.


----------



## sevnik0202

goingtoau said:


> Does anyone know, my correspondence mail address is of my agent's so does that mean he will get any mail from CO and not me? Or the CO can keep in loop also for every mail.


Your agent will receive all d emails.


----------



## goingtoau

sevnik0202 said:


> Yiue agent will receive all d emails.


Thanks for the reply, but when my agent will receive a mail then in the correspondence tab on the portal will there be any message displayed?


----------



## sevnik0202

goingtoau said:


> Thanks for the reply, but when my agent will receive a mail then in the correspondence tab on the portal will there be any message displayed?


No there will be no message on immi account correspondence section for you.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

JennyAus said:


> Hi,
> 
> thank you for your comment.
> 
> Actually , I am a registered nurse. So as a requirement to work in a medical field , we have to take additional med tests. This is normal for everyone who is working in this area. CO requested me to take Hep B & C tests. I did them today and the results were perfect. (This kinds of tests , they let me know the results, not like other tests I did before, had no idea of their results at all, until CO said they were all good , that was why he requested additional tests....)
> 
> Regarding overseas PCC, in the requested checklist sent from CO, he stated clearly that
> 
> Overseas PCC : will expire in the next two weeks.
> 
> When my agent asked him if I need to re-do it, he said that once my overseas PCC expires in two weeks, he could extend its validity for 3 months, so if I return to Aus be the end of Feb 2015, I will not be required to re-do it.
> 
> Thats what he confirmed to my agent.
> 
> So guys, what I interpret from his statement is when my PCC is in the extension of 3 months, I do not need to worry about re-doing it. Furthermore, what I need to focus and chase up are the rest two requested info including the evidence of residing in regional area from 2008 to 2010 and the health check (Hep B & C). So once two of these are done, he will review them and give me visa grant in the end. But because of the extension of the validity of the PCC , I gotta head back to Aus by the end of Feb 2015 as he advised.
> 
> Am I right????
> 
> please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Thank you.


Exactly what I replied to you yesterday. YES you are right.
1.Its simple you/agent approve that you dont have any issue migrating before feb 2015 then you DONT HAVE TO DO PCC AGAIN.
2.If you/agent tell CO that you cant migrate before feb 2015 (due to various reason) he ll ask you to do PCC again.

If you choose option 1. your last entry date will be end feb 2015.
If you choose option 2. your last entry date will depend on new PCC.


----------



## JennyAus

GinjaNINJA said:


> Exactly what I replied to you yesterday. YES you are right.
> 1.Its simple you/agent approve that you dont have any issue migrating before feb 2015 then you DONT HAVE TO DO PCC AGAIN.
> 2.If you/agent tell CO that you cant migrate before feb 2015 (due to various reason) he ll ask you to do PCC again.
> 
> If you choose option 1. your last entry date will be end feb 2015.
> If you choose option 2. your last entry date will depend on new PCC.


Great !!!

Thank you for your comment. 

Actually , there is no issue for me to migrate before the end of Feb 2015. I am more than excited if I can head back to Aus by that time 

It will take very long time for me to get a new PCC in my country anyway. Last time , when I did mine, I gotta wait almost two months to get the result. 

So if I choose not to re-do my PCC and confirm to the CO that I can migrate to Aus by the end of Feb 2015, at this state he will just to request the other two of evidence, right???? no more issue with PCC???

Is it correct???


----------



## GinjaNINJA

JennyAus said:


> Great !!!
> 
> 
> 
> So if I choose not to re-do my PCC and confirm to the CO that I can migrate to Aus by the end of Feb 2015, at this state he will just to request the other two of evidence, right???? no more issue with PCC???
> 
> Is it correct???


Bingo. PCC wont be an issue if you are willing to migrate before feb 2015 kindly communicate the same to your CO.
Said that you ll have to focus on other stuff CO's has requested (PCC it out of the picture)
GOODLUCK


----------



## JennyAus

Hi all, 

I have a question regarding Med check.

In August 2014, I was undertaken a med check with a whole list of tests. The IOM center sent the result on 1st September 2014. And as they said, the next step would be the Health Center (the med check will need to reach the Health Center first, before the result is sent to DIBP). So IOM sent it to Health Center on 1st September by email. But when I checked eVisa, it showed that DIBP received the med result on 21st September. Long time, right???

Because I am a nurse , so now CO requested me to take two additional med tests which are Hep B & C. I am wondering if it will took a long time for CO to receive the med result this time or not... Will it be quicker than before???

Is there anyone in here experiencing the same situation??? was ur second med result sent to CO quicker than the first one???


----------



## JennyAus

GinjaNINJA said:


> Bingo. PCC wont be an issue if you are willing to migrate before feb 2015 kindly communicate the same to your CO.
> Said that you ll have to focus on other stuff CO's has requested (PCC it out of the picture)
> GOODLUCK


Thank you, 

what I am concerned now is when the Hep B & C test results will be received by CO. Will it be quick???

Hope you read my previous thread so that you can have full picture of what I meant in here.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

JennyAus said:


> Thank you,
> 
> what I am concerned now is when the Hep B & C test results will be received by CO. Will it be quick???
> 
> Hope you read my previous thread so that you can have full picture of what I meant in here.


Once you are done with the extra medical checks latest reports will be sent to DIBP within 4 to 5 business days. Once sent its assessed by DIBP panel doctors the reports are sent to CO. Then you wait for decision.


----------



## Redtape

goingtoau said:


> For each correspondence mail will there be any notification on the portal?


Nope there wouldn't be. However, there used to be an option on the portal which will notify you the progress of the application. I have used that option and I am double sure of this as I was aware that my visa was granted even before the agent has advised me. I think you will get an email with wording like " latest activity on your application (something similar)" if there was any activity.

Try to figure out the option and I think it's a check box where you have to tick in the portal.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sumaya

goingtoau said:


> For each correspondence mail will there be any notification on the portal?


I am not sure, but the opposite is possible. For every status changes in the panel, an assigned email address gets the email. As redtape has mentioned - 



Redtape said:


> Nope there wouldn't be. However, there used to be an option on the portal which will notify you the progress of the application. I have used that option and I am double sure of this as I was aware that my visa was granted even before the agent has advised me.


You can login to your panel, click on "My Preferences"->"Manage Application Alert" in the top menu. A pop up will come up saying- 

"Application alert preferences

You can choose to receive alerts when an application changes status and when the department sends correspondence about the application to your email account. Some correspondence sent by the department will not result in an alert.

Receive application alerts: *SELECT YES*
Email address: *Write your Email Address*

Once you have typed in your email address, click the Generate validation code button to generate a message containing a validation code. When you have received the code, type it into the field below and click Save to update your details."

After clicking on the mentioned button, if the email address and the corresponding address is same (which is my case), the window will say no validation is required and will ask you to save and close. Else, if the addresses are different, it will probably send you an email to verify your email address and once done, you should get alerts for every changes made into the panel.


----------



## remya2013

samy25 said:


> hey guys, can a secondary applicant travel first after getting PR .. in case main applicant dont go first and secondary applicant travel alone????


No, for initial entry primary is must. He/ she can return after landing and secondary can continue there.


----------



## TheExpatriate

remya2013 said:


> No, for initial entry primary is must. He/ she can return after landing and secondary can continue there.


incorrect, this condition used to be issued on 175/176 visas ...... 189/190 visas do not carry this condition and secondary applicant can travel first


----------



## maq_qatar

_Eugene_ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please clarify this for me. When I make the VAC2 payment by credit card (via POST Billpay), do I need to include the surcharge or the bank will deduct the surcharge from my account? Just in case I make the wrong payment, will the CO contact me to ask for the extra payment or just suspend my case?
> 
> Thanks guys.


No need to include any amount just pay invoice amt, charges will apply automatically.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## sevnik0202

remya2013 said:


> No, for initial entry primary is must. He/ she can return after landing and secondary can continue there.


Secondary applicant can enter first, evey PR is independent of each other.


----------



## MMS

Hey guys,

I have been reading the immi sight regarding the ceiling policy, but cannot get the confirmation,

Does it mean even if someone has an invitation for 190 visa, DIBP will slow the process because there quota is finishing?

There so many different threads all over the net but none can explain its very confusing since I was under impression that it does not apply on state sponsored classes?

Can some one please suggest what's the action scenario and is it true that visa grants become slow from March till July every year

Please advice


----------



## TheExpatriate

MMS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been reading the immi sight regarding the ceiling policy, but cannot get the confirmation,
> 
> Does it mean even if someone has an invitation for 190 visa, DIBP will slow the process because there quota is finishing?
> 
> There so many different threads all over the net but none can explain its very confusing since I was under impression that it does not apply on state sponsored classes?
> 
> Can some one please suggest what's the action scenario and is it true that visa grants become slow from March till July every year
> 
> Please advice


yes, last fiscal year (1 Jul 2013 to 30 Jun 2014) anyone who applied on or after April 3rd, or even those who lodged their visa before that date and weren't allocated to an officer, were all queued due to the ceiling being reached. 

Processing for queued applicants resumed on July 1st with the new FY ceiling


----------



## ronthevisio

pindite said:


> tahirrauf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who applied after 27th Oct 2014 can tell their progress here.
> 
> 
> 
> i applied on 24th for sa ss and got invite on 6th nov 14 ...now i wanna know hoe to pay 3520AUD through credit ard or debit card
Click to expand...

Either is acceptable, see below link:
http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/fees-charges/visa.aspx


----------



## elsasl

harikris4u said:


> Hello elsasl,
> 
> I suggest you call next day after completing of 3 months. Otherwise you might piss them off. I am gonna call them only after Wednesday, thats 3 days after my third month wait period.. its the direct line to Team 7… For general updates there is another number
> 
> I was given this number by one of the forum members
> +61 7 3136 7000-- direct number to Team 7
> 
> +61 1300 364 613-- general query number
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


thank you for your advice, you are right! I will call them after 11th Aug.


----------



## ronthevisio

elsasl said:


> harikris4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello elsasl,
> 
> I suggest you call next day after completing of 3 months. Otherwise you might piss them off. I am gonna call them only after Wednesday, thats 3 days after my third month wait period.. its the direct line to Team 7â¦ For general updates there is another number
> 
> I was given this number by one of the forum members
> +61 7 3136 7000-- direct number to Team 7
> 
> +61 1300 364 613-- general query number
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your advice, you are right! I will call them after 11th Aug.
Click to expand...

What would you respond when the case officer, after taking your TRN, asks for the source from where you got this number? Is it on any of the emails that they've sent you?

People have reported, you must know better having received email from your teams, that they have stopped quoting direct numbers of the teams. Any idea why?


----------



## goingtoau

sumaya said:


> I am not sure, but the opposite is possible. For every status changes in the panel, an assigned email address gets the email. As redtape has mentioned -
> 
> 
> 
> You can login to your panel, click on "My Preferences"->"Manage Application Alert" in the top menu. A pop up will come up saying-
> 
> "Application alert preferences
> 
> You can choose to receive alerts when an application changes status and when the department sends correspondence about the application to your email account. Some correspondence sent by the department will not result in an alert.
> 
> Receive application alerts: *SELECT YES*
> Email address: *Write your Email Address*
> 
> Once you have typed in your email address, click the Generate validation code button to generate a message containing a validation code. When you have received the code, type it into the field below and click Save to update your details."
> 
> After clicking on the mentioned button, if the email address and the corresponding address is same (which is my case), the window will say no validation is required and will ask you to save and close. Else, if the addresses are different, it will probably send you an email to verify your email address and once done, you should get alerts for every changes made into the panel.


I will try this guys, but the site is under maintenance so probably tomorrow


----------



## mattcuz

Hey Guys.

Can you see my signature when I post in here??


----------



## cancerianlrules

ronthevisio said:


> What would you respond when the case officer, after taking your TRN, asks for the source from where you got this number? Is it on any of the emails that they've sent you?
> 
> People have reported, you must know better having received email from your teams, that they have stopped quoting direct numbers of the teams. Any idea why?


They have stopped sharing the numbers on the email due to large number of unsolicited calls (i.e. calls for general inquiries, without CO allocation). This is the only calculated assumption we can derive.

People have called for general inquiries on CO number, when asked how did they get the number? They didn't have an answer. Somebody who received this number by email in the past has floated the number on the forum. There is no other public source for the CO number. DIBP was probably flooded with calls and the COs got annoyed (as they didn't expect calls from people who didn't receive an email from CO). Hence, they have stopped sharing the number by email. 

I have come across posts when an applicant has called, got a straight response _"You also called last week, didn't you?. Please be patience and you will be contacted by the department if any documents are required." and HANGED UP the phone _ They keep a track of calls. I think as they ask for TRN number and other details, they must be able to access the application on their system, and each time the applicants call, they would leave a comment on the application.

If people continue to abuse the number, I won't be surprised if this number is permanently discontinued.


----------



## Ash_pagal

I am a 60 pointer applying EOI for 2612. Lets see if i get an invite.


----------



## Ankur Vingiani

Hi Guys,

I received my grant yesterday itself. I was not expecting it sometime before November end but seem like these guys are clearing grants for September applicants at a fast pace. My timelines are as under:


Category - 221214 (Internal Auditor)
Points claimed - 65
IELTS - 29th Feb 2014
VETASSESS Skill Assessment - 26th June 2014
EOI - 1st July 2014
Invitation - 15th July 2014
Visa Lodged - 1st September 2014
All Docs - 10th September 2014
PCC - 22nd September 2014
Case Officer - 30th October 2014 (Asked to go for Medicals and requested some more information)
Medicals - 1st November 2014
Visa Grant - 7th November 2014
Going to OZ - January hopefully....

Thanks,

P.S. Though I have been a silent user of this forum but nevertheless information provided by users here is vast and very relevant.


----------



## goingtoau

Ankur Vingiani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received my grant yesterday itself. I was not expecting it sometime before November end but seem like these guys are clearing grants for September applicants at a fast pace. My timelines are as under:
> 
> 
> Category - 221214 (Internal Auditor)
> Points claimed - 65
> IELTS - 29th Feb 2014
> VETASSESS Skill Assessment - 26th June 2014
> EOI - 1st July 2014
> Invitation - 15th July 2014
> Visa Lodged - 1st September 2014
> All Docs - 10th September 2014
> PCC - 22nd September 2014
> Case Officer - 30th October 2014 (Asked to go for Medicals and requested some more information)
> Medicals - 1st November 2014
> Visa Grant - 7th November 2014
> Going to OZ - January hopefully....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> P.S. Though I have been a silent user of this forum but nevertheless information provided by users here is vast and very relevant.


Please update the tracker..


----------



## dd17

Ankur Vingiani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received my grant yesterday itself. I was not expecting it sometime before November end but seem like these guys are clearing grants for September applicants at a fast pace. My timelines are as under:
> 
> 
> Category - 221214 (Internal Auditor)
> Points claimed - 65
> IELTS - 29th Feb 2014
> VETASSESS Skill Assessment - 26th June 2014
> EOI - 1st July 2014
> Invitation - 15th July 2014
> Visa Lodged - 1st September 2014
> All Docs - 10th September 2014
> PCC - 22nd September 2014
> Case Officer - 30th October 2014 (Asked to go for Medicals and requested some more information)
> Medicals -
> Visa Grant - 7th November 2014
> Going to OZ - January hopefully....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> P.S. Though I have been a silent user of this forum but nevertheless information provided by users here is vast and very relevant.


Congrats Ankur.. I am hopeful looking at ur timeline


----------



## ronthevisio

cancerianlrules said:


> They have stopped sharing the numbers on the email due to large number of unsolicited calls (i.e. calls for general inquiries, without CO allocation). This is the only calculated assumption we can derive.
> 
> People have called for general inquiries on CO number, when asked how did they get the number? They didn't have an answer. Somebody who received this number by email in the past has floated the number on the forum. There is no other public source for the CO number. DIBP was probably flooded with calls and the COs got annoyed (as they didn't expect calls from people who didn't receive an email from CO). Hence, they have stopped sharing the number by email.
> 
> I have come across posts when an applicant has called, got a straight response _"You also called last week, didn't you?. Please be patience and you will be contacted by the department if any documents are required." and HANGED UP the phone _ They keep a track of calls. I think as they ask for TRN number and other details, they must be able to access the application on their system, and each time the applicants call, they would leave a comment on the application.
> 
> If people continue to abuse the number, I won't be surprised if this number is permanently discontinued.


Thanks, hope the idea gets across soon!


----------



## zinc

Hey everyone,
I have a query related to docs
> I can upload multiple docs under one category (mainly in education and work experience)but total number should not exceed 60.
> Shall i make single pdf for my work experience in one company which includes service letter,Roles and Responsibilty,Salary statement,Tax calculation(Form-16 in India) or i have to make separate pdf files.


----------



## ronthevisio

Ja


----------



## kevin538

Hey Seniors pls help,
CO allocated on Oct 15th and he asked me to submit our Medicals which I had submitted Couple of weeks before and so far there is no update from my CO, Though I have been processing my application through an agent am I allowed to contact / communicate with CO as I have his contacts which was given by agent after CO allocation. 
Should I write to my CO that I have completed my medicals and email the copy of the emedical report?
I believe late Nov till January there won’t be much activity with DIBP as they have most of the Holidays during this time is it true?

Thanks @ Kevin


----------



## maq_qatar

kevin538 said:


> Hey Seniors pls help,
> CO allocated on Oct 15th and he asked me to submit our Medicals which I had submitted Couple of weeks before and so far there is no update from my CO, Though I have been processing my application through an agent am I allowed to contact / communicate with CO as I have his contacts which was given by agent after CO allocation.
> Should I write to my CO that I have completed my medicals and email the copy of the emedical report?
> I believe late Nov till January there won’t be much activity with DIBP as they have most of the Holidays during this time is it true?
> 
> Thanks @ Kevin


You are not allowed to contact you co only your agent can do that and month of nov and dec is totally unpredictable...one of our forum member received his grant on 31 dec night. Good luck and hope you will here soon.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## TheExpatriate

maq_qatar said:


> You are not allowed to contact you co only your agent can do that and month of nov and dec is totally unpredictable...one of our forum member received his grant on 31 dec night. Good luck and hope you will here soon. Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


This is not correct. I had an agent and I contacted COs more than once


----------



## XINGSINGH

TheExpatriate said:


> This is not correct. I had an agent and I contacted COs more than once


What is immiaccount


----------



## ykr

*EOI Submitted On 08-Nov-14*

Hoping for a positive outcome on 14-Nov-14 

==========================================
--> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
--> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
--> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
--> Points - 70
--> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
==========================================


----------



## idreamofoz

ykr said:


> Hoping for a positive outcome on 14-Nov-14
> 
> ==========================================
> --> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> --> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
> --> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
> --> Points - 70
> --> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
> ==========================================


Those are some heavy numbers. All the best for Nov 14.


----------



## sudhindrags

Anyone filed visa on 1st week of october. They must be the first one to get CO allocated if I am not wrong.


----------



## ozziemate

Hello Forum Members,
Been a silent member of this forum for quite a while. Been following most of the posts almost everyday. Its been very helpful to me while I continue to plough ahead with my Australia PR Process. Now putting in my first post.

I have submitted my EOI on Novmber 3rd for 2613 with 60 Points. Hoping I will get an invite on November 28th round.

Thanks Guys and looking forward to becoming a more active member of the forum.


----------



## dear2ujan

sudhindrags said:


> Hmm.. If CO asks, then I will do it. It's 18 page document. And don't like filling it by hand unless it's completely necessary. I have seen others who did the same and got grant without question.


No compulsion for hand writting. You can fill it online or by hand


----------



## dear2ujan

sudhindrags said:


> Don't know. One of my cousin did the same. Filled the pdf . took printout, signed and scanned. CO have grant without question.
> 
> Moreover, I don't see how it makes difference. Also, option of editing in PDF file is given for a reason. If they wanted you to fill using pen, they should have given PDF which is not editable.


Agree with you guy! You are absolutely right


----------



## dear2ujan

zinc said:


> Hey everyone,
> I have a query related to docs
> > I can upload multiple docs under one category (mainly in education and work experience)but total number should not exceed 60.
> > Shall i make single pdf for my work experience in one company which includes service letter,Roles and Responsibilty,Salary statement,Tax calculation(Form-16 in India) or i have to make separate pdf files.


Make a single file for work experience and same in other cases so as to limit the number of files up to 60


----------



## div1220

hi guys,

i have also submitted eoi on 3 nov with 65 pts for 261311 category.hope to get it in first round..fingers crossed


----------



## JennyAus

GinjaNINJA said:


> Once you are done with the extra medical checks latest reports will be sent to DIBP within 4 to 5 business days. Once sent its assessed by DIBP panel doctors the reports are sent to CO. Then you wait for decision.


Hi GinjaNINJA,

So how many days can you estimate the extra medical check result can reach to CO in the end?
I hope not like the first med check result, it took nearly a month to receive.

I am a bit confused in the point that status of all docs uploaded there, I mean it showed clearly to name of docs, dates received and their status (required, recommended, received...etc). My question is the date of docs received. Lets say my first health check result received on 21 September 2014. The date here was the date the result finally received by CO or DIBP panel doctor???


----------



## GinjaNINJA

JennyAus said:


> Hi GinjaNINJA,
> 
> So how many days can you estimate the extra medical check result can reach to CO in the end?
> I hope not like the first med check result, it took nearly a month to receive.
> 
> I am a bit confused in the point that status of all docs uploaded there, I mean it showed clearly to name of docs, dates received and their status (required, recommended, received...etc). My question is the date of docs received. Lets say my first health check result received on 21 September 2014. The date here was the date the result finally received by CO or DIBP panel doctor???


Here in India doctors upload it in 3 to 4 days. 
With respect to Vietnam I cant comment maybe you follow up with the doctors if they say they have uploaded then DIBP panel doctors assess the medical reports in 2 to 3 days and send reports to CO.


----------



## nash5040

hi..
- i wanted to know whats the time limit? for uploading the document after Visa lodgement (mine 7th Nov,2014)..
- I added my parents under non migrating and dependent..they have asked for the PCC and Health certificate, is there any option wherein i can change the status to non migrating dependent to non-migrating independent...and is it advisable?


----------



## maq_qatar

XINGSINGH said:


> What is immiaccount


ImmiAccount is an online system that will let you create, submit, pay for and manage your online visa and citizenship by descent application in one place. It also connect you to other services including My health declaration, visa finder, VEVO and price estimator.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

Last occupation list for SA was updated on July'14; when new list will be up..plz


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

I have already been positively assessed from vetasess and my occupation is customer service manager. Noe how can i proceed?


----------



## mithu93ku

Hi Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid,
First of all, "How could we get rid of your multiple posts of same query?"


----------



## amhalabi

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> I have already been positively assessed from vetasess and my occupation is customer service manager. Noe how can i proceed?


You need now to submit " expression of interest" on skillselect. Just create an account and submit your EOI. Then you'll receive an invitation to apply for the visa.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Can both I and my agent access it together


----------



## XINGSINGH

What tests are done in medical


----------



## whittakers

XINGSINGH said:


> What tests are done in medical


Urinalysis,Chest Xray,Hiv test,and medical examination...


----------



## MMS

amhalabi said:


> You need now to submit " expression of interest" on skillselect. Just create an account and submit your EOI. Then you'll receive an invitation to apply for the visa.


It is not possible to get an invitation if the occupation is not in SOL or CSOL

Correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## amhalabi

mms said:


> it is not possible to get an invitation if the occupation is not in sol or csol
> 
> correct me if i am wrong?


your absolutely right.. Your occupation has to be in one of the two lists.


----------



## Kenneth777

XINGSINGH said:


> What tests are done in medical


Depending on your nominating occupation. Basically applicants need to undertake a HIV blood test, chest X ray, and a general body examination (blood pressure, urine sample, eye sights, height, weight, etc). If your occupation is health related such as nurses or some others you need to do Hep b and c blood tests.


----------



## sudhindrags

nash5040 said:


> hi..
> - i wanted to know whats the time limit? for uploading the document after Visa lodgement (mine 7th Nov,2014)..
> - I added my parents under non migrating and dependent..they have asked for the PCC and Health certificate, is there any option wherein i can change the status to non migrating dependent to non-migrating independent...and is it advisable?


CO allocation will happen in around 2 months. Better to upload all the documents by that time.

What is non migrating independent? I don't think such option are there. You shouldn't have added their name in non migrating dependents as visa cost for parents is anyway quite high. I'm not sure but you can modify it by summiting another form. Not much aware of it.


----------



## XINGSINGH

261313 is the occupation


----------



## Ash_pagal

I have just submitted EOI in 26112 System Analyst category with 60 Points. Hoping to get invite in next couple of rounds(2 months or 4-5 EOI round).

All the best who all have submitted their EOI and hoping for an invite in this next 2 rounds.

Cheers..!


----------



## sevnik0202

XINGSINGH said:


> Can both I and my agent access it together


Yes.


----------



## dr_max

Hi guys,

If my wife and my child are not migrating with me, will they still need to do the medical checkup and police check?
Thank you.


----------



## iak1988

iak1988 said:


> I had my review results came over and this time it is positive, however below are the results
> 
> first time
> 
> Your ICT skills have been assessed as unsuitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO
> Code.
> You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology experience of
> two (2) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University Chennai completed April 2009 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full time employment of at least 20hrs per
> week:
> Dates: 07/09 - 01/10 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Trainee - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Logic Technologies
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 02/10 - 05/13 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Engineer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Steria India Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/13 - 08/14 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Senior Analyst Programmer - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Barclays Technology Center India
> Country: INDIA
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> and Now
> 
> Your ICT skills have been assessed suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO
> Code.
> .
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Bachelor of Engineering from Anna University Chennai completed April 2009 has been assessed as
> comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> The following employment after March 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO
> 
> Dates: 02/10 - 05/13 (3yrs 3mths)
> Position: Software Engineer
> Employer: Steria India Limited
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 06/13 - 08/14 (1yrs 2mths)
> Position: Senior Analyst Programmer
> Employer: Barclays Technology Center India
> Country: INDIA
> 
> The following employment is assessed not suitable
> 
> Dates: 07/09 - 01/10 (0yrs 0mths)
> Position: Software Trainee - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
> Employer: Logic Technologies
> Country: INDIA
> --------------------------------------
> 
> I understand that 4 years of my experience has been deducted but I don't know why so, any advise guys...


guys I have two letters in hand now, early one says i dont have needed 2 years of experience and the later one says skilled met date is march 2014 which means 4 years had taken, seniors advise please


----------



## GinjaNINJA

iak1988 said:


> guys I have two letters in hand now, early one says i dont have needed 2 years of experience and the later one says skilled met date is march 2014 which means 4 years had taken, seniors advise please


What advise do you need ? 
In both cases you cannot claim work exp points.
2nd ACS assessment nothing wrong in 4 yrs deduction (happened to me and happens to everyone who has an degree in Electronics and Communication).


----------



## iak1988

GinjaNINJA said:


> What advise do you need ?
> In both cases you cannot claim work exp points.
> 2nd ACS assessment nothing wrong in 4 yrs deduction (happened to me and happens to everyone who has an degree in Electronics and Communication).


if the 2nd one is right, why they haven't done it in the first assessment itself.. on review i had changed my reference letter only (that too related a employer only)..


----------



## GinjaNINJA

iak1988 said:


> if the 2nd one is right, why they haven't done it in the first assessment itself.. on review i had changed my reference letter only (that too related a employer only)..


Cant speculate but with 1st assessment looks like all your employment has been assessed as not closely related so may be they meant you need atleast 2yrs of IT exp in relevant field for overseas applicants(irrespective of degree as 2 yrs is min deduction).
or maybe they missed out that you have an ECE degree.
Said that 2nd assessment is absolutely perfect. Submit new application or review you ll get a similar outcome.
Work exp points is out of question. How many points do you with current situation ?


----------



## iak1988

GinjaNINJA said:


> Cant speculate but with 1st assessment looks like all your employment has been assessed as closely related so may be they meant you need atleast 2yrs of IT exp in relevant field for overseas applicants(irrespective of degree as 2 yrs is min deduction).
> or maybe they missed out that you have an ECE degree.
> Said that 2nd assessment is absolutely perfect. Submit new application or review you ll get a similar outcome.
> Work exp points is out of question. How many points do you with current situation ?


If i get 8 marks in IELTS, i am through.. and in my first assessment, my exp is assessed as not related.. I had reported a problem with ACS, let see..


----------



## goingtoau

goingtoau said:


> I will try this guys, but the site is under maintenance so probably tomorrow


Hi Sumaya,

Thanks for such a helpful advice but one last question. I have set the alert preference for my email id but for the correspondence mail account, my agent's email id is given, not mine. *So if any mail sends out to my agent by the CO then should I also get the alert every time?*

Please clarify.


----------



## goingtoau

sumaya said:


> I am not sure, but the opposite is possible. For every status changes in the panel, an assigned email address gets the email. As redtape has mentioned -
> 
> 
> 
> You can login to your panel, click on "My Preferences"->"Manage Application Alert" in the top menu. A pop up will come up saying-
> 
> "Application alert preferences
> 
> You can choose to receive alerts when an application changes status and when the department sends correspondence about the application to your email account. Some correspondence sent by the department will not result in an alert.
> 
> Receive application alerts: *SELECT YES*
> Email address: *Write your Email Address*
> 
> Once you have typed in your email address, click the Generate validation code button to generate a message containing a validation code. When you have received the code, type it into the field below and click Save to update your details."
> 
> After clicking on the mentioned button, if the email address and the corresponding address is same (which is my case), the window will say no validation is required and will ask you to save and close. Else, if the addresses are different, it will probably send you an email to verify your email address and once done, you should get alerts for every changes made into the panel.


Hi Sumaya,

Thanks for such a helpful advice but one last question. I have set the alert preference for my email id but for the correspondence mail account, my agent's email id is given, not mine. So if any mail sends out to my agent by the CO then should I also get the alert every time?

Please clarify.


----------



## TheExpatriate

dr_max said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If my wife and my child are not migrating with me, will they still need to do the medical checkup and police check?
> Thank you.


yes they would, and please do not flood the forum with repeated posts


----------



## sumaya

goingtoau said:


> Hi Sumaya,
> 
> Thanks for such a helpful advice but one last question. I have set the alert preference for my email id but for the correspondence mail account, my agent's email id is given, not mine. So if any mail sends out to my agent by the CO then should I also get the alert every time?
> 
> Please clarify.


Thanks for the kind words. Yes, as you can see from my previous post, it is written in the alert settings page that you will receive alerts when an application changes status and when the department sends correspondence about the application to your email account. But some correspondence sent by the CO will not result in an alert, as it will not be sent from the system, the CO/Team will be sending the mail manually from their account. Is your agent a MARA agent? I am not sure, but you can always ask your agent to forward the emails sent by your CO/ Team as it is YOUR application, after all...


----------



## goingtoau

sumaya said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Yes, as you can see from my previous post, it is written in the alert settings page that you will receive alerts when an application changes status and when the department sends correspondence about the application to your email account. But some correspondence sent by the CO will not result in an alert, as it will not be sent from the system, the CO/Team will be sending the mail manually from their account. Is your agent a MARA agent? I am not sure, but you can always ask your agent to forward the emails sent by your CO/ Team as it is YOUR application, after all...


yes he is a MARA agent


----------



## sumaya

goingtoau said:


> yes he is a MARA agent


Okk... Ask him to forward every single email from your CO, as you have every right to access the communications. Ask him to keep you in the mailing loop so that you can see what is going on regarding your case.


----------



## sevnik0202

dr_max said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If my wife and my child are not migrating with me, will they still need to do the medical checkup and police check?
> Thank you.


Yes


----------



## dr_max

sevnik0202 said:


> Yes


Thanks.


----------



## dr_max

TheExpatriate said:


> yes they would, and please do not flood the forum with repeated posts


Thanks.


----------



## Indian-in-Sweden

Hi All,
I have joined the forum yesterday and this is my first post.I have applied for 189 under 261313 on 21st October and waiting for CO. allocation. Done with PCC , will do Medicals in few weeks.
I really hope we get CO before Christmas to avoid delays because of holidays.


----------



## nickpma

sudhindrags said:


> Anyone filed visa on 1st week of october. They must be the first one to get CO allocated if I am not wrong.


Applied on the 2nd of October, but no CO assigned yet.
Will post here as soon as I get a CO appointed!


----------



## nickpma

Suppose I get my visa in January, I'll be first saving up some money before I go to Australia.

My question is, how much money will all of you be bringing when you go to Australia?
I'll go alone...and I'm going to find a job once I arrive.
I work in the IT, so I'm hopeful I will find a job quite soon.

Would 30,000 AUD be enough?


----------



## amhalabi

nickpma said:


> Suppose I get my visa in January, I'll be first saving up some money before I go to Australia.
> 
> My question is, how much money will all of you be bringing when you go to Australia?
> I'll go alone...and I'm going to find a job once I arrive.
> I work in the IT, so I'm hopeful I will find a job quite soon.
> 
> Would 30,000 AUD be enough?


It depends on your life style. Usually 20,000 AUD is enough for 3 months for 1 person. However, I've heard from some people in this forum that 30,000 is enough for a family for 6 months. 

It's totally up to where do you live (as rent is the most expensive thing you have to pay for). And also, it depends on your life style.


----------



## Punj23

Hi All,

Need help for submitting my Visa application.

Currently, i am staying in Netherlands from last three months. However, i had stayed in india since my childhood to Aug 2014.

please advice what should i fill in the usual country of residence while filling the visa application.
Whether, i should fill Netherland or India??


Regards,
Rahul Rana


----------



## TheExpatriate

Punj23 said:


> Hi All, Need help for submitting my Visa application. Currently, i am staying in Netherlands from last three months. However, i had stayed in india since my childhood to Aug 2014. please advice what should i fill in the usual country of residence while filling the visa application. Whether, i should fill Netherland or India?? Regards, Rahul Rana


 netherlands


----------



## Tejil

Dear Rahul

I belieive you should fill India, unless you are not holding any other country's citizenship

Regards


----------



## maq_qatar

Punj23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help for submitting my Visa application.
> 
> Currently, i am staying in Netherlands from last three months. However, i had stayed in india since my childhood to Aug 2014.
> 
> please advice what should i fill in the usual country of residence while filling the visa application.
> Whether, i should fill Netherland or India??
> 
> Regards,
> Rahul Rana


It should be netherland your current resident.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Tejil

Dear All,

As I have 55 points and have applied for 190, my invitation is delayed(PS my signatures), 
so my question is should i go ahead for SS of spouse for additional 5 points??
, she is educated PG in HR and fits the bill for recruitment consultant/HR adviser with her work experience etc
apart from her skill select will we also need her IElts score also? or only relevant SS is fine?
if we get a good skills select for her can we then make her the primary applicant under subclass 190?as myself business analyst does not look very promising at this point..

can we submit two EOIs at the same time and await the results for both -
1.myself- BA as primary applicant and 2. spouse -recruitment consultant as primary applicant

pl reply

thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

Tejil said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As I have 55 points and have applied for 190, my invitation is delayed(PS my signatures),
> so my question is should i go ahead for SS of spouse for additional 5 points??
> , she is educated PG in HR and fits the bill for recruitment consultant/HR adviser with her work experience etc
> apart from her skill select will we also need her IElts score also? or only relevant SS is fine?
> if we get a good skills select for her can we then make her the primary applicant under subclass 190?as myself business analyst does not look very promising at this point..
> 
> can we submit two EOIs at the same time and await the results for both -
> 1.myself- BA as primary applicant and 2. spouse -recruitment consultant as primary applicant
> 
> pl reply
> 
> thanks


yes you can, but she will need Skills Assessment + IELTS


----------



## sudhindrags

nickpma said:


> Suppose I get my visa in January, I'll be first saving up some money before I go to Australia.
> 
> My question is, how much money will all of you be bringing when you go to Australia?
> I'll go alone...and I'm going to find a job once I arrive.
> I work in the IT, so I'm hopeful I will find a job quite soon.
> 
> Would 30,000 AUD be enough?


3000- 3500 AUD is just sufficient for Sydney or Melbourne. If you chose to stay in Adelaide or Brisbane, it will be much lesser. But you will get visa in December only. By December first week probably. Unless u have some more documents to upload.


----------



## sudhindrags

Can we run thread collecting info of visa applied date and grant date?

--------------------------------------------------------
nickpma: applied-02-10: Co - ? : grant - ?
sudhindrags: applied-15-10: Co - ? : grant - ?
--------------------------------------------------------

Please add your info if u have applied for visa in October.


----------



## vimalnair

Hi Friends,
Thanks Mattcuz and Sandeep for updating the October sheet. I wish all others from the October gang too update.

The link for all.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YDwT3Ph7trMztyGBjRTtByySxNH5Kh1gl4L1m6-cs2k/edit#gid=0


----------



## ashwani.jagota

Guys,

When you get visa along with your family, is it necessary that all of us need to visit Australia before IED... OR only primary applicant has to visit.

In my case have got 190 visa for me, spouse , son and mother on 5th Nov. My IED IS 20th Mar'15. 

Was just wondering if only I as a primary applicant go before IED.

Suggestions and thoughts will be highly appreciated


----------



## TheExpatriate

ashwani.jagota said:


> Guys,
> 
> When you get visa along with your family, is it necessary that all of us need to visit Australia before IED... OR only primary applicant has to visit.
> 
> In my case have got 190 visa for me, spouse , son and mother on 5th Nov. My IED IS 20th Mar'15.
> 
> Was just wondering if only I as a primary applicant go before IED.
> 
> Suggestions and thoughts will be highly appreciated


any person that will not perform first entry before the first entry date will lose their visas


----------



## sudhindrags

Can we run thread collecting info of visa applied date and grant date?

--------------------------------------------------------
nickpma: applied-02-10: Co - ? : grant - ?
sudhindrags: applied-15-10: Co - ? : grant - ?
--------------------------------------------------------

Please add your info if u have applied for visa in October


----------



## Inf_18

sudhindrags said:


> 3000- 3500 AUD is just sufficient for Sydney or Melbourne. If you chose to stay in Adelaide or Brisbane, it will be much lesser. But you will get visa in December only. By December first week probably. Unless u have some more documents to upload.


Even I am going to apply for visa in next month. Is it not possible to be in Melbourne for around 2500 AUD??

If we have to take 30000 AUD shocked::shocked::shockedfor a single person with us, then I will have to drop my plan


----------



## philip123

Hi guys! 
I've applied for the visa and in the process of getting the PCC to front load. I've read elsewhere in the forum that it is possible to getr the medicals done even before the CO requests for it. 
How do I go about it? How do I get a HAP ID? 
Pls Guide me in this.

Thanks.


----------



## nickpma

sudhindrags said:


> 3000- 3500 AUD is just sufficient for Sydney or Melbourne. If you chose to stay in Adelaide or Brisbane, it will be much lesser. But you will get visa in December only. By December first week probably. Unless u have some more documents to upload.


Is that an estimate of cost for living for a month in these cities?
I'm still unsure if I'm going to Melbourne or Brisbane, probably one of those 2.
Is there such a big difference?

Btw, was the question for more information for me? Or just a general question?


----------



## nickpma

philip123 said:


> Hi guys!
> I've applied for the visa and in the process of getting the PCC to front load. I've read elsewhere in the forum that it is possible to getr the medicals done even before the CO requests for it.
> How do I go about it? How do I get a HAP ID?
> Pls Guide me in this.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes you can.
Check out this website:
My Health Declarations

It also says the following:
*The health examination and following immigration health assessment process can take several weeks to be completed. To avoid delays, you can complete your health examinations before lodging your visa application by using My Health Declarations.*


----------



## mithu93ku

ashwani.jagota said:


> Guys,
> 
> When you get visa along with your family, is it necessary that all of us need to visit Australia before IED... OR only primary applicant has to visit.
> 
> In my case have got 190 visa for me, spouse , son and mother on 5th Nov. My IED IS 20th Mar'15.
> 
> Was just wondering if only I as a primary applicant go before IED.
> 
> Suggestions and thoughts will be highly appreciated


Primary applicant and all dependents must complete initial entry before IED expire. Otherwise, s/he will lose visa as Expatriate said. :yo:


----------



## mattcuz

Indrajit said:


> sudhindrags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3000- 3500 AUD is just sufficient for Sydney or Melbourne. If you chose to stay in Adelaide or Brisbane, it will be much lesser. But you will get visa in December only. By December first week probably. Unless u have some more documents to upload.
> 
> 
> 
> Even I am going to apply for visa in next month. Is it not possible to be in Melbourne for around 2500 AUD??
> 
> If we have to take 30000 AUD (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )for a single person with us, then I will have to drop my plan
Click to expand...

Hey

So it's all about setting up a proper budget using a budget application that you can download on your phone and then sticking to that plan. Your biggest expense will be accommodation. But you can find a decent room for 1 person for around 800-850Aud per month. Then food, as long as you only buy from the supermarkets, will be about 250Aud per month and transport won't be more than 150Aud per month taking public transport unless you take ferries a lot. Phone is a Max of 30Aud on Optus which gives you around 400 minutes free, unlimited texts and 1gb of data. 

Those are your costs to live fine and get around. If you want to start eating out and doing some entertainment etc then your budget will have to increase of course.


----------



## philip123

nickpma said:


> Yes you can.
> Check out this website:
> My Health Declarations
> 
> It also says the following:
> *The health examination and following immigration health assessment process can take several weeks to be completed. To avoid delays, you can complete your health examinations before lodging your visa application by using My Health Declarations.*


Thanks for the help.
If ive understood your quote, I can only do it beforehand BEFORE I lodge the visa application. But I've already applied for the visa... can i do it now too?

thanks.


----------



## msarkar_expat

sudhindrags said:


> Can we run thread collecting info of visa applied date and grant date?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> nickpma: applied-02-10: Co - ? : grant - ?
> sudhindrags: applied-15-10: Co - ? : grant - ?
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Please add your info if u have applied for visa in October.


There is a visa tracker which is kind of master document for all the 189/190 visa applicants. Please update the tracker with your details. It should be easier to see the progress once the grant will be flooding for October candidates


----------



## msarkar_expat

msarkar_expat said:


> There is a visa tracker which is kind of master document for all the 189/190 visa applicants. Please update the tracker with your details. It should be easier to see the progress once the grant will be flooding for October candidates


Sorry forgot to mention the link...Here it is 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## TJ Aus

Thnx msarkar_expat, for the link...
Looks like we might get lucky this month......Fingers crossed October bunch....!!!


----------



## louis ho

Hi guys, can not control my feelings now.
Direct grant....I will not be afraid to obtain usa ppc any more.
Visa 190 lodge : sept 22.

Thanks alot guys. Thanks the forum for sharing good and bad, hopes and faith.


----------



## XINGSINGH

louis ho said:


> Hi guys, can not control my feelings now.
> Direct grant....I will not be afraid to obtain usa ppc any more.
> Visa 190 lodge : sept 22.
> 
> Thanks alot guys. Thanks the forum for sharing good and bad, hopes and faith.


Congrats Louis


----------



## Usha Abhilash

louis ho said:


> Hi guys, can not control my feelings now.
> Direct grant....I will not be afraid to obtain usa ppc any more.
> Visa 190 lodge : sept 22.
> 
> Thanks alot guys. Thanks the forum for sharing good and bad, hopes and faith.


Congrats


----------



## Kenneth777

XINGSINGH said:


> 261313 is the occupation


It's not health related, so you just have to do a general body examination, a HIV blood test and X-ray.


----------



## elsasl

I'm very happy to announce that I got my grant letter this morning. Thank you for your guys helping!!!


----------



## ronthevisio

philip123 said:


> Thanks for the help.
> If ive understood your quote, I can only do it beforehand BEFORE I lodge the visa application. But I've already applied for the visa... can i do it now too?
> 
> thanks.


Yes you can and should.

You'll need a Referral Letter and an appointment at your nearest medical centre (ie on the panel).

To generate the referral letter, login to your Immiaccount > browse to the bottom of list of applicants (for each applicant) > Click on "Organise your health examinations" under "Meeting the health requirement" > Ensure your pop-up blocker allows you to open pop-ups for this website > Click on the "Print Information Sheet" in the bottom left corner of the window > Print it and quote the HAP ID on this letter when you make the appointment for examination > Take this letter with you along with your passport for the examination.

HTH


----------



## Zabeen

elsasl said:


> I'm very happy to announce that I got my grant letter this morning. Thank you for your guys helping!!!


Congrats!


----------



## Zabeen

louis ho said:


> Hi guys, can not control my feelings now.
> Direct grant....I will not be afraid to obtain usa ppc any more.
> Visa 190 lodge : sept 22.
> 
> Thanks alot guys. Thanks the forum for sharing good and bad, hopes and faith.


Lucky! Congrats!


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats elsasl and everyone else who got their grants..


----------



## XINGSINGH

Zabeen said:


> Congrats!


Congrats


----------



## radical

Any grants for 8th Sep today at all?


----------



## maq_qatar

louis ho said:


> Hi guys, can not control my feelings now.
> Direct grant....I will not be afraid to obtain usa ppc any more.
> Visa 190 lodge : sept 22.
> 
> Thanks alot guys. Thanks the forum for sharing good and bad, hopes and faith.


Congrats dears. Party time

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## goingtoau

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


The site is not opening. Giving error the system is unavailable

Anyone else facing the same?


----------



## goingtoau

The site is not opening. Giving error the system is unavailable

Anyone else facing the same?


----------



## taniska

Anyone got their grant today? I am eagerly awaiting for that to happen this week. 

Visa lodge date: 29-Aug
CO allocation: 29- Oct

Co has asked to do medicals for my Kid, that is done and uploaded by last week . Today I can see in the site where in it says health finalized. So is it reasonable to expect the grant this week? until unless CO ask for any more details. Hope she should have asked it at one instance if so...


----------



## bvp67

Hi Guys,

We got an invitation on 22nd Sep round (with 60 points in first round). Lodged Visa application on 9th October. Submitted all docs including PCC, medical on 22nd OCt. Awaiting CO. Anyone got CO assigned?? ANy idea How may days would it take?

Thanks


----------



## goingtoau

taniska said:


> Anyone got their grant today? I am eagerly awaiting for that to happen this week.
> 
> Visa lodge date: 29-Aug
> CO allocation: 29- Oct
> 
> Co has asked to do medicals for my Kid, that is done and uploaded by last week . Today I can see in the site where in it says health finalized. So is it reasonable to expect the grant this week? until unless CO ask for any more details. Hope she should have asked it at one instance if so...


Does that mean, you can access the site ? for me, it is saying system not available


----------



## IndigoKKing

goingtoau said:


> The site is not opening. Giving error the system is unavailable
> 
> Anyone else facing the same?


It worked for me about half an hour ago. Now it says 'system unavailable'


----------



## taniska

Yes, morning I also got 'system unavailable'. But I was able to access sometime before...


----------



## sevnik0202

taniska said:


> Anyone got their grant today? I am eagerly awaiting for that to happen this week.
> 
> Visa lodge date: 29-Aug
> CO allocation: 29- Oct
> 
> Co has asked to do medicals for my Kid, that is done and uploaded by last week . Today I can see in the site where in it says health finalized. So is it reasonable to expect the grant this week? until unless CO ask for any more details. Hope she should have asked it at one instance if so...


Yes you canexpect it this week.


----------



## remya2013

someone has updated the tracker with visa lodging date sep8


----------



## sevnik0202

taniska said:


> Anyone got their grant today? I am eagerly awaiting for that to happen this week.
> 
> Visa lodge date: 29-Aug
> CO allocation: 29- Oct
> 
> Co has asked to do medicals for my Kid, that is done and uploaded by last week . Today I can see in the site where in it says health finalized. So is it reasonable to expect the grant this week? until unless CO ask for any more details. Hope she should have asked it at one instance if so...


Yes you can expect it this week.


----------



## taniska

Thanks.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

*You will!! Be ready!*



ykr said:


> Hoping for a positive outcome on 14-Nov-14
> 
> ==========================================
> --> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> --> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
> --> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
> --> Points - 70
> --> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
> ==========================================


You will get it :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sevnik0202

Sometime ago I had approximately 450 posts and now the number has fallen below 400 not sure what happened to those posts. Did any one face such an issue?


----------



## ashu503

sevnik0202 said:


> Sometime ago I had approximately 450 posts and now the number has fallen below 400 not sure what happened to those posts. Did any one face such an issue?


Awesome query....
no concern on Visa


----------



## dd17

GRANT GRANT GRANT!!! big word is finally here for me guyzz.. 

It's a direct grant all docs were front loaded except medical (3rd Nov).

Adelaide Team7 granted me my Visa. Got the golden mail at 11 AM IST.

God's great guyz.. it was a big gamble for me, which paid off.. Today is my last working day. I resigned giving a 2 month notice within a week of filing my VISA.


----------



## dd17

GRANT GRANT GRANT!!! big word is finally here for me guyzz..*

It's a direct grant all docs were front loaded except medical (3rd Nov).

Adelaide Team7 granted me my Visa. Got the golden mail at 11 AM IST.

God's great guyz.. it was a big gamble for me, which paid off.. Today is my last working day. I resigned giving a 2 month notice within a week of filing my VISA.


----------



## taniska

No grants today yet ???


----------



## taniska

No grants today yet ??? Dry day..


----------



## Vasu G

Congrats elsasl and dd17 .. eace:


----------



## sumaya

dd17 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT!!! big word is finally here for me guyzz..*
> 
> It's a direct grant all docs were front loaded except medical (3rd Nov).
> 
> Adelaide Team7 granted me my Visa. Got the golden mail at 11 AM IST.
> 
> God's great guyz.. it was a big gamble for me, which paid off.. Today is my last working day. I resigned giving a 2 month notice within a week of filing my VISA.


Congratulations!


----------



## jabberaussie

dd17 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT!!! big word is finally here for me guyzz..*
> 
> It's a direct grant all docs were front loaded except medical (3rd Nov).
> 
> Adelaide Team7 granted me my Visa. Got the golden mail at 11 AM IST.
> 
> God's great guyz.. it was a big gamble for me, which paid off.. Today is my last working day. I resigned giving a 2 month notice within a week of filing my VISA.


Congrats! Next is the biggest challenge of getting a job in Australia.. Good luck! 
I took the freedom to update the tracker on your behalf..

Sad to see not many grants today. Even sad to see that there is no progress in the process for Sumaya who shares the same skill with me..  Gud luck to you Sumaya!


----------



## kevin538

CO assigned on 15th Oct,

He asked to do medicals within 28 days, that is done and uploaded couple of weeks before, However Immi site still says medical requested so far there is no progress. 

How long will it required to finalize the Health status / medical to update in the immi site.
Should I call CO once I complete this 28 Days from the date of CO request or it’ll be from the date of documents uploaded. 

Friends please reply it’s really frustrating situation


----------



## jabberaussie

Is Adelaide team processing it slow? I found the below post from today.. Three of the direct grants for September applicants are from Brisbane, one from Adelaide..



chuminh said:


> Hi,
> were anyone's application processed by team 7? how often does it take team7 to process an application. I have applied on 20 june, it is nearly 5 months now and still waiting to be processed (i just called up DIBP on 10/Nov) ? I know that some people on this forum also waiting from team 7.
> so anyone experienced with team 7 please let us know.
> __________________
> Subclass 189 | Code: 261111 ICT business analyst | IELTS: 7 | EOI submission: 11/Jan/2014 | Point: 60 | Invitation: 26/May/2014 | visa application: 20/June/2014 | CO allocation: 2 SEP team 7 Adelaide | Grant: pending


----------



## vimalnair

kevin538 said:


> CO assigned on 15th Oct,
> 
> He asked to do medicals within 28 days, that is done and uploaded couple of weeks before, However Immi site still says medical requested so far there is no progress.
> 
> How long will it required to finalize the Health status / medical to update in the immi site.
> Should I call CO once I complete this 28 Days from the date of CO request or it’ll be from the date of documents uploaded.
> 
> Friends please reply it’s really frustrating situation


Hi Kevin,
Go to the below site and check the status. Then you can call your CO or mail them so that you are sure of things.
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

Also please update ur status bar with the timeline.


----------



## Vasu G

sevnik0202 said:


> Sometime ago I had approximately 450 posts and now the number has fallen below 400 not sure what happened to those posts. Did any one face such an issue?


Hey Dev,

Yes.. mine were close to 700... now less than 650.. Not sure what's happening...


----------



## kevin538

vimalnair said:


> Hi Kevin,
> Go to the below site and check the status. Then you can call your CO or mail them so that you are sure of things.
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> Also please update ur status bar with the timeline.


Health Case Status says 

This health case was submitted to DIBP on 28 Oct 2014.


----------



## dd17

Good luck guyz.. god bless all!


----------



## sumaya

jabberaussie said:


> Congrats! Next is the biggest challenge of getting a job in Australia.. Good luck!
> I took the freedom to update the tracker on your behalf..
> 
> Sad to see not many grants today. Even sad to see that there is no progress in the process for Sumaya who shares the same skill with me..  Gud luck to you Sumaya!


Thanks for the good wishes jabberaussie.. This waiting game is really frustrating.. Is your application allocated? Is yes, then which team is it? Mine is Adelaide GSM team 2. Best of luck for everything.


----------



## madel1

yes ... applied 27th of oct and waiting


----------



## Zabeen

dd17 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT!!! big word is finally here for me guyzz..
> 
> It's a direct grant all docs were front loaded except medical (3rd Nov).
> 
> Adelaide Team7 granted me my Visa. Got the golden mail at 11 AM IST.
> 
> God's great guyz.. it was a big gamble for me, which paid off.. Today is my last working day. I resigned giving a 2 month notice within a week of filing my VISA.


Congrats...indeed a risky movement....


----------



## kevin538

Vasu G said:


> Hey Dev,
> 
> Yes.. mine were close to 700... now less than 650.. Not sure what's happening...


Many Congratulations Vasu G for your Grant, just saw in you signature.


----------



## Zabeen

sevnik0202 said:


> Sometime ago I had approximately 450 posts and now the number has fallen below 400 not sure what happened to those posts. Did any one face such an issue?


It also happened in my case...


----------



## Vasu G

kevin538 said:


> Many Congratulations Vasu G for your Grant, just saw in you signature.



Thanks Kevin !!!


----------



## vijetha123

*hi*



Vasu G said:


> Yup. I am from AP, working in HYD.


hi Vasu 

where r u from in Hyderabad...


----------



## Tejil

I have question here
if spouse's education is not showing in the list of qualifications (she B.sc Hons Biotech and MBA in HR, plus a diploma in executive learning in HR from IIMs) then can only her work experience as recruitment consultant be assessed for skills select??
can i then claim points for spouse? that is with skill select + IElts?


----------



## Zabeen

kevin538 said:


> CO assigned on 15th Oct,
> 
> He asked to do medicals within 28 days, that is done and uploaded couple of weeks before, However Immi site still says medical requested so far there is no progress.
> 
> How long will it required to finalize the Health status / medical to update in the immi site.
> Should I call CO once I complete this 28 Days from the date of CO request or it’ll be from the date of documents uploaded.
> 
> Friends please reply it’s really frustrating situation


It took 3 weeks for finalizing in my immi account.....


----------



## sumaya

Zabeen said:


> It also happened in my case...


Same here


----------



## dineshb

Hi,

I applied for visa in july/ aug timeframe however uploaded my us pcc on oct 31. How much time does it take to get the complete application reviewed after receiving completed application.

Br


----------



## Tejil

I have question here
if spouse's education is not showing in the list of qualifications (she B.sc Hons Biotech and MBA in HR, plus a diploma in executive learning in HR from IIMs) then can only her work experience as recruitment consultant be assessed for skills select??
can i then claim points for spouse? skill select + IElts?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Tejil said:


> I have question here
> if spouse's education is not showing in the list of qualifications (she B.sc Hons Biotech and MBA in HR, plus a diploma in executive learning in HR from IIMs) then can only her work experience as recruitment consultant be assessed for skills select??
> can i then claim points for spouse? skill select + IElts?


you just posted this three comments above PLUS in another thread !!!


----------



## Damraw

I am applying from India and facing an issue with the very first document in Question:

Birth Certificate: Both me & my wife do not have birth certificates, although we do have Passports, driving licences, 10th & 12th marksheets, My wife has provisional School leaving Certificate, I just have a copy of the same.

Can someone guide if these documents will suffice as the Date of Birth proofs, else do we have to ge ta "certificate/ affidavit"" made implying that these documents are considered as DOB proofs in our country. If yes, who is the authority who can issue such a certificate/ affidavit to us?


PCC: We have done our PCCs back in June 2014. and we are submitting our documents now, Would we have to re-do the police Clearance process? 

Can we do PCCs of me and my wife on different dates (guessing the date in PCC is the date when you should enter Oz, before the year hence

Medicals: We have already done our Medical check-ups now, who will upload the forms in the elogdment portal? since the Hospital told us that they will send the reports to the embassy/consulate directly.


would be grt if someone can answer my questions??


----------



## aamir321

I have submitted on 30th October for 261313 with 60 points


----------



## Anilnag

Damraw said:


> I am applying from India and facing an issue with the very first document in Question:
> 
> Birth Certificate: Both me & my wife do not have birth certificates, although we do have Passports, driving licences, 10th & 12th marksheets, My wife has provisional School leaving Certificate, I just have a copy of the same.
> 
> Can someone guide if these documents will suffice as the Date of Birth proofs, else do we have to ge ta "certificate/ affidavit"" made implying that these documents are considered as DOB proofs in our country. If yes, who is the authority who can issue such a certificate/ affidavit to us?
> 
> 
> PCC: We have done our PCCs back in June 2014. and we are submitting our documents now, Would we have to re-do the police Clearance process?
> 
> Can we do PCCs of me and my wife on different dates (guessing the date in PCC is the date when you should enter Oz, before the year hence
> 
> Medicals: We have already done our Medical check-ups now, who will upload the forms in the elogdment portal? since the Hospital told us that they will send the reports to the embassy/consulate directly.
> 
> 
> would be grt if someone can answer my questions??



I will try answering one by one
1. If your 10th marksheet has your DOB, this document is enough for DOB evidence.
2. If you have an opportunity better you apply PCC one more time, because your first entry date is dependent on PCC and medicals date (whichever is earlier) else you might end up only one or two months time to have your first entry.
3. Yes. PCC dates can be different for you and your wife. (Remember PCC and Medicals date is considered for your first entry)
4. Doctors upload your medicals into the DIBP portal, generally they get reflected after 48 hours to 7days. You can followup with the hospital to know whether they have uploaded the medicals or not.


----------



## madel1

aamir321 said:


> I have submitted on 30th October for 261313 with 60 points



Good Luck man.. wish you all the best


----------



## radical

dd17 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT!!! big word is finally here for me guyzz..*
> 
> It's a direct grant all docs were front loaded except medical (3rd Nov).
> 
> Adelaide Team7 granted me my Visa. Got the golden mail at 11 AM IST.
> 
> God's great guyz.. it was a big gamble for me, which paid off.. Today is my last working day. I resigned giving a 2 month notice within a week of filing my VISA.


Congratulations!! Good luck buddy.


----------



## Vasu G

vijetha123 said:


> hi Vasu
> 
> where r u from in Hyderabad...


I was in Hyd, recently relocated to Bangalore..


----------



## Knaeem

sevnik0202 said:


> Sometime ago I had approximately 450 posts and now the number has fallen below 400 not sure what happened to those posts. Did any one face such an issue?


Yes, I had about 10 and then they came down to 2 and my signature also disappeared. Now I have to do 6 posts to edit signature again


----------



## Damraw

thanks a ton Anil!!

this is great help!


----------



## Kirk57

Just wanted to share the good news with you all.

Finally, got the visa grant today at 11:21 IST.
It was a DIRECT GRANT from Adelaide GSM Team 7.

I was lurking here from past week.
Posting my timeline, so it can be useful for reference to others.


My Timeline:
Subclass - 189
Category - 261313 (Software Engineer)
Points claimed - 65
IELTS - 7+
ACS Skills Assessment Received - 1st September 2014
EOI Submit - 5th September 2014
EOI Invitation - 7th September 2014
Visa Applied - 9th September 2014
PCC - 24th September 2014
Medicals Finalised - 22nd September 2014 
All documents (including Form 80) Front Uploaded.

Visa Grant - 10th November 2014


Previous Visa : None
Nationality; Indian
Current Location: India
Independent.

I have updated the spreadsheet under the alias Kirk57.


Looks like they are waiting for exactly 2 months before sending out the grant letter. 
Same with many other people, from what I see in the Tracker spreadsheets.

Before that, had NO communication at all from CO or anyone.

so, give it 2 months + a week, either it will be a Direct Grant or at least you'll have some communication from CO.
And if you front upload everything, it most likely will be a DIRECT GRANT.

So folks, Just keep your fingers cross, and don't strain out too much. 



Kirk out.


----------



## Knaeem

louis ho said:


> Hi guys, can not control my feelings now.
> Direct grant....I will not be afraid to obtain usa ppc any more.
> Visa 190 lodge : sept 22.
> 
> Thanks alot guys. Thanks the forum for sharing good and bad, hopes and faith.


Congrats Louis!!! That was a quick turn around time!


----------



## Kirk57

Just wanted to share the good news with you all.

Finally, got the visa grant today at 11:21 IST.
It was a DIRECT GRANT from Adelaide GSM Team 7.

I was lurking here from past week.
Posting my timeline, so it can be useful for reference to others.


My Timeline:
Subclass - 189
Category - 261313 (Software Engineer)
Points claimed - 65
IELTS - 7+
ACS Skills Assessment Received - 1st September 2014
EOI Submit - 5th September 2014
EOI Invitation - 7th September 2014
Visa Applied - 9th September 2014
PCC - 24th September 2014
Medicals Finalised - 22nd September 2014 
All documents (including Form 80) Front Uploaded.

Visa Grant - 10th November 2014 :smokin:


Previous Visa : None
Nationality; Indian
Current Location: India
Independent.

I have updated the spreadsheet with the same.


Looks like they are waiting for exactly 2 months before sending out the grant letter. 
Same with many other people, from what I see in the Tracker spreadsheets.

Before that, had NO communication at all from the CO.

so, give it 2 months + a week, either it will be a Direct Grant or at least you'll have some communication from CO.
And if you front upload everything, it most likely will be a DIRECT GRANT.

So folks, Just keep your fingers cross, and don't strain out too much. 


Kirk out.


----------



## WittViki

ashwani.jagota said:


> Guys,
> 
> When you get visa along with your family, is it necessary that all of us need to visit Australia before IED... OR only primary applicant has to visit.
> 
> In my case have got 190 visa for me, spouse , son and mother on 5th Nov. My IED IS 20th Mar'15.
> 
> Was just wondering if only I as a primary applicant go before IED.
> 
> Suggestions and thoughts will be highly appreciated


Hi Ashwani,

Your response is appreciated on How did you apply for mother as dependent in 190?
As my agent has told that only spouse and kids are considered as dependent, I couldn't appkt for my mother.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Knaeem

Hi All, 

I lodged my visa on Sep 12 and uploaded all documents on Nov 5. So far CO has not been allocated. Expecting a direct grant! 

Does it matter that I uploaded docs in Nov? Just want to figure out if the grant can happen any time soon or since I uploaded docs in Nov, it will take another month??


----------



## IndigoKKing

dd17 said:


> Good luck guyz.. god bless all!


All the best emigrating man!

Now that yours is through, I know mine's due in 2 weeks.


----------



## fuzzyslk

hello fellow Octoberites!

we submitted our EOI on the 20th of September, received our invitation on the 22nd of September and lodged our visa application on the 2nd of October. now waiting for CO assignment and request for medicals. still no response though... patiently waiting  seeems like foreverrr...


----------



## msarkar_expat

dd17 said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT!!! big word is finally here for me guyzz..*
> 
> It's a direct grant all docs were front loaded except medical (3rd Nov).
> 
> Adelaide Team7 granted me my Visa. Got the golden mail at 11 AM IST.
> 
> God's great guyz.. it was a big gamble for me, which paid off.. Today is my last working day. I resigned giving a 2 month notice within a week of filing my VISA.


Congrats man for the grant!!!

Did you upload Form 80?


----------



## enzee

Knaeem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on Sep 12 and uploaded all documents on Nov 5. So far CO has not been allocated. Expecting a direct grant!
> 
> Does it matter that I uploaded docs in Nov? Just want to figure out if the grant can happen any time soon or since I uploaded docs in Nov, it will take another month??


There is no time frame on this, normally people get Direct grant if CO had not been allocated before one has uploaded all docs and sometimes there is this 1 small thing left and CO asks to furnish that.

Good luck


----------



## cancerianlrules

Hari & JennyAus any news? Who else is waiting from August?


----------



## nidhipathak

No 8th - 10th sep grants today ? 

_______________________

Visa Lodged : 24 sep 2014


----------



## ereeny

cancerianlrules said:


> Hari & JennyAus any news? Who else is waiting from August?


Hey August guys,
do you think they will hurry up a bit for august people to finish before summer vacations?? I hear Aussie vacation starts mid Dec.
Hopefully:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vasu G

Knaeem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my visa on Sep 12 and uploaded all documents on Nov 5. So far CO has not been allocated. Expecting a direct grant!
> 
> Does it matter that I uploaded docs in Nov? Just want to figure out if the grant can happen any time soon or since I uploaded docs in Nov, it will take another month??



Your grant depends on your lodged date... I would suggest you to upload all the docs ASAP. Because, at any time they would check your docs and change the status to "Received". In my case I have uploaded few documents 20 days before my grant.. they were in "required" state till 06/11/2014 and CO asked me to upload all those documents (may be they didn't find the documents or they might have corrupted). 

I have uploaded on the same day and got grant next day..


----------



## bvp67

We have filed visa on 9th and waiting for CO assignment. We have completed medical as well. If you have not finished the medical then it is advisable to complete before assigning the CO.


----------



## bvp67

yes, You can complete the medical before CO assignment. We have completed.


----------



## msarkar_expat

Vasu G said:


> Your grant depends on your lodged date... I would suggest you to upload all the docs ASAP. Because, at any time they would check your docs and change the status to "Received". In my case I have uploaded few documents 20 days before my grant.. they were in "required" state till 06/11/2014 and CO asked me to upload all those documents (may be they didn't find the documents or they might have corrupted).
> 
> I have uploaded on the same day and got grant next day..


Hi Vasu,

Whenever I am uploading any document, the status is showing as 'Received' after successful upload. I never saw any doc in 'Required' status. Was it not so in your case?


----------



## mikjc6

fuzzyslk said:


> hello fellow Octoberites!
> 
> we submitted our EOI on the 20th of September, received our invitation on the 22nd of September and lodged our visa application on the 2nd of October. now waiting for CO assignment and request for medicals. still no response though... patiently waiting  seeems like foreverrr...


why wait for request....be done with your medicals ASAP....in that way you can probably get a Direct Grant....


----------



## Vasu G

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Vasu,
> 
> Whenever I am uploading any document, the status is showing as 'Received' after successful upload. I never saw any doc in 'Required' status. Was it not so in your case?



Nope. Recommended > Required (after uploading) > Received (after few days).... 

This is the flow, which I experienced during my application. 

May be they are working on your case continuously ...   

Better upload all ... moreover, as you are onsite , you might get a direct grant very quickly..

All the best..


----------



## sz007

*criteria for skill assessment by ACS*

Hi, 
I've a B.tech degree in IT (2005) and a work exp of 32 months as software engg. But after the work experience i completed my MBA (2010) and since then been working in the marketing/advertising industry.
can i use my BTech degree & IT experience for skill assessment from ACS and leverage my postgraduate experience / degree too ?
I think it is better to get skill assessment by ACS under 189 than with VETASSESS as a marketing consultant/manger.

Please advise !

thanks,
PR Aspirer


----------



## Knaeem

Vasu G said:


> Nope. Recommended > Required (after uploading) > Received (after few days)....
> 
> This is the flow, which I experienced during my application.
> 
> May be they are working on your case continuously ...
> 
> Better upload all ... moreover, as you are onsite , you might get a direct grant very quickly..
> 
> All the best..


Mine also shows received for all docs. Nothing shows as required! 
Does this mean that someone is already working on my case:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashok magadum

dd17 said:


> God's great guyz.. it was a big gamble for me, which paid off.. Today is my last working day. I resigned giving a 2 month notice within a week of filing my VISA.


Watte timing buddy...!! congrats...


----------



## ashok magadum

cancerianlrules said:


> Hari & JennyAus any news? Who else is waiting from August?


Here I'm


----------



## luxalexis

cancerianlrules said:


> Hari & JennyAus any news? Who else is waiting from August?



My spouse medical got referred, hence waiting ......

CO allocation: 24 Oct
Visa lodge:28 Aug


----------



## cancerianlrules

luxalexis said:


> My spouse medical got referred, hence waiting ......
> 
> CO allocation: 24 Oct
> Visa lodge:28 Aug


Can I ask what additional test was she required to complete?


----------



## Vasu G

Knaeem said:


> Mine also shows received for all docs. Nothing shows as required!
> Does this mean that someone is already working on my case:fingerscrossed:



Here is what I noticed for the past 6 months..

1. Few group of teams from Adelaide & Brisbane will review all the uploaded documents of the applicant. 

2. Forward the case to a Case Officer, if they feel any thing missing (this is where one will know about allocation).

3. If everything is fine.. Case officer will send you the grant..

All the best.. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mujeeb246

jhp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied for Visa 190, today I have been assigned CO Team 33 Brisbane. I also got an email requesting health examinations for all applicants, does this mean, it is the last stage of processing and that CO has checked all other documents ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Could you please tell how do you determine if a CO has been allocated?

I have filed 189 2 months ago and still dis not hear from anybody. Thank you

Regards


----------



## luxalexis

cancerianlrules said:


> Can I ask what additional test was she required to complete?


They have asked for a PA chest xray on or after 23 Dec . Not sure why they want only after that :-(


----------



## cancerianlrules

luxalexis said:


> They have asked for a PA chest xray on or after 23 Dec . Not sure why they want only after that :-(


That's really weird! My medicals were referred too.


----------



## luxalexis

cancerianlrules said:


> That's really weird! My medicals were referred too.


Hope we will get a favorable reply soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JennyAus

cancerianlrules said:


> Hari & JennyAus any news? Who else is waiting from August?


Hey hey, 
My agent just helped me uploaded some more docs as required by a CO. And I am still waiting for my second health result reaching to the CO.

Keep praying and waiting anyway.


----------



## JennyAus

Just checked my eVisa, it stated that "meeting health requirements...Health has been finalised for this ...." but the status of this doc is still in "requested" mode....bugssssss

Does it mean that my second health result is being reviewed by DIBP panel physicians?? so it will be sent to my CO soon, right???


----------



## sevnik0202

ashu503 said:


> Awesome query....
> no concern on Visa


Visa is already achieved so this question.


----------



## iak1988

*ACS assessment*

Hi Seniors,

I got my assessment +ve and its being mentioned that 'My Skilled met date' is mentioned as 'Feb 2012', now any one advise whether I could wait till 'Feb 2015' to lodge my EOI and to claim a 5 points for my experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mithu93ku

iak1988 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I got my assessment +ve and its being mentioned that 'My Skilled met date' is mentioned as 'Feb 2012', now any one advise whether I could wait till 'Feb 2015' to lodge my EOI and to claim a 5 points for my experience.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you need these points, wait till 'Feb 2015'.


----------



## iak1988

mithu93ku said:


> If you need these points, wait till 'Feb 2015'.


Thanks for the reply mithu, Should i need to go for re-assessment, in that case


----------



## TheExpatriate

iak1988 said:


> Thanks for the reply mithu, Should i need to go for re-assessment, in that case


if you are still with the same employer in the same role and can provide fresh evidence (payslips, bank statements, fresh letter of reference) then no need for re-assessment if the assessment is still valid (24 months from issuance)


----------



## philip123

thank you very much ronthevisio!!! your reply was exactly what I was looking for. thanks again for explaining the steps.


----------



## iak1988

TheExpatriate said:


> if you are still with the same employer in the same role and can provide fresh evidence (payslips, bank statements, fresh letter of reference) then no need for re-assessment if the assessment is still valid (24 months from issuance)


Thanks for the reply Expatriate, Let me wait till February and hope its enough that I has to be with the same organization till first week of February in minimum.. :confused2:


----------



## remya2013

Kirk57 said:


> Just wanted to share the good news with you all.
> 
> Finally, got the visa grant today at 11:21 IST.
> It was a DIRECT GRANT from Adelaide GSM Team 7.
> 
> I was lurking here from past week.
> Posting my timeline, so it can be useful for reference to others.
> 
> 
> My Timeline:
> Subclass - 189
> Category - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Points claimed - 65
> IELTS - 7+
> ACS Skills Assessment Received - 1st September 2014
> EOI Submit - 5th September 2014
> EOI Invitation - 7th September 2014
> Visa Applied - 9th September 2014
> PCC - 24th September 2014
> Medicals Finalised - 22nd September 2014
> All documents (including Form 80) Front Uploaded.
> 
> Visa Grant - 10th November 2014
> 
> 
> Previous Visa : None
> Nationality; Indian
> Current Location: India
> Independent.
> 
> I have updated the spreadsheet under the alias Kirk57.
> 
> 
> Looks like they are waiting for exactly 2 months before sending out the grant letter.
> Same with many other people, from what I see in the Tracker spreadsheets.
> 
> Before that, had NO communication at all from CO or anyone.
> 
> so, give it 2 months + a week, either it will be a Direct Grant or at least you'll have some communication from CO.
> And if you front upload everything, it most likely will be a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> So folks, Just keep your fingers cross, and don't strain out too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Kirk out.


Congrats.
Thanks a lot for sharing the details


----------



## iak1988

* have to be


----------



## whittakers

hi if anybody can answer my question,i have done my medical here in saudi arabia last week,but im resigning from my work on 2nd week of december,so if ever there will be additional tests can i do it my country in the philippines?we've already asked our agent about the status of medical says it's completed but still we don't know if there will be additional tests.thank you.


----------



## mithu93ku

iak1988 said:


> Thanks for the reply Expatriate, Let me wait till February and hope its enough that I has to be with the same organization till first week of February in minimum.. :confused2:


Same organization is not mandatory but same or higher role and responsibilities are required.


----------



## Knaeem

Vasu G said:


> Here is what I noticed for the past 6 months..
> 
> 1. Few group of teams from Adelaide & Brisbane will review all the uploaded documents of the applicant.
> 
> 2. Forward the case to a Case Officer, if they feel any thing missing (this is where one will know about allocation).
> 
> 3. If everything is fine.. Case officer will send you the grant..
> 
> All the best..
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Vasu! Makes sense.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Hi everybody! I am from Pakistan, My CO gave contact no. 07 3136 7000 for overseas calling, but this no. is not working. Can anybody tell me country code with area code?


----------



## Crazzy Aussie

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Hi everybody! I am from Pakistan, My CO gave contact no. 07 3136 7000 for overseas calling, but this no. is not working. Can anybody tell me country code with area code?



Ur dialing number would be 0061731367000


----------



## kamave

Hi,

I'm planning to submit an application for ACS assessment. I'll be the primary applicant for 189 skilled visa and also will be including my wife as a co-applicant(for partner skills). 

She got Masters degree in Computer Science Engineering a year ago, but never had any work experience. Wondering can her skills be assessed for one of the relevant ANZSCO codes without any experience, if so does her nominated occupation list should be SAME as mine?; let's say if I'm applying for assessment of 261311-Analyst Programmer, should her application be for the same occupation as well? If she can apply, I believe submitting relevant degree documentation is suffice for her skill assessment.

Please confirm and let us know if you've any pointers which help us this regard.

Thanks and appreciate your responses!
Kamave


----------



## sevnik0202

kamave said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to submit an application for ACS assessment. I'll be the primary applicant for 189 skilled visa and also will be including my wife as a co-applicant(for partner skills).
> 
> She got Masters degree in Computer Science Engineering a year ago, but never had any work experience. Wondering can her skills be assessed for one of the relevant ANZSCO codes without any experience, if so does her nominated occupation list should be SAME as mine?; let's say if I'm applying for assessment of 261311-Analyst Programmer, should her application be for the same occupation as well? If she can apply, I believe submitting relevant degree documentation is suffice for her skill assessment.
> 
> Please confirm and let us know if you've any pointers which help us this regard.
> 
> Thanks and appreciate your responses!
> Kamave


For 189 if you want to claim partner points both need to have your skill on the same SOL.


----------



## kamave

sevnik0202 said:


> For 189 if you want to claim partner points both need to have your skill on the same SOL.


Thanks Sevnik, but can she still apply for assessment without any work experience?


----------



## mattcuz

Any good news from September showing that it's getting closer to October???


----------



## sevnik0202

kamave said:


> Thanks Sevnik, but can she still apply for assessment without any work experience?


No. She have to be employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the 24 months before the application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement.


----------



## jhp

Hi Friends,

We underwent medical on 05 Nov and the status in the application changed to below message on 06 Nov for all the applicants. How would I know the exact status of my medical examiniations, although clinic staff informed us that all is good.

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dixiechic

Hi...I have been asked to provide evidence of employment which I had already uploaded. Should I provide the same documents again or do they expect me to send something new? What documents should I provide? Pls help. 


Thanks


----------



## msarkar_expat

Hi Guys,

Could you please tell me what is the status of the document in immi account after you upload it. Some of the members of this forum see the status changes in the following way - 

Recommended -> Required (after uploading) -> Received (after few days)

But for me, whenever I am uploading any document, the status is showing as 'Received' after successful upload. I never saw any doc in 'Required' status.


----------



## mattcuz

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please tell me what is the status of the document in immi account after you upload it. Some of the members of this forum see the status changes in the following way -
> 
> Recommended -> Required (after uploading) -> Received (after few days)
> 
> But for me, whenever I am uploading any document, the status is showing as 'Received' after successful upload. I never saw any doc in 'Required' status.


yes me too It went straight to "Received" after uploading any docs


----------



## taniska

Anyone got grant today from Brisbane team?


----------



## harikris4u

cancerianlrules said:


> Hari & JennyAus any news? Who else is waiting from August?


Hello Buddy,

Still waiting for my grant.. really weird . can't understand why….

My case was allocated to Team 7 only on Oct 31st… (this itself is weird…I applied on aug 9th)

Now its getting delayed a lot… I don't know how long i must wait.. its really killing me…

I am actually out of station but still couldn't keep my mind straight here…

really bothering…. 

Guess I just have to wait this week out …

Cheers 
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## mmtag

Hi Experts/ Experienced,

I have decided to migrate myself to Australia and want to apply for PR. I have 5+ years experience in Human Resources. I got registered with one the agents and prepared all my documents. Unfortunately, They have been found fake which made me withdrawn my case from them. Following are my points of view:

1. I have all the required documents and prepared, scanned, attested (by notary) and preparing for IELTS- General Training.
2. I am looking for a reliable, knowledgeable and fast processing consultant/ agent (only reputed one) or if I can do it myself for submitting my documents for Skills Assessment? If doing self is better, what is the procedure and websites?
3. As I have already wasted my 2 months, now want to take all steps cautiously.
4. I want to know how long does it take for Skills Assessment, EOI and Visa Processing?
5. What are the job scopes at Australia (preferably Brisbane as my friends are staying there on student visa and it will benefit me a lot)
6. As I think getting a relevant job in Australia is too difficult as there are strict rules like Employer Sponsorship/ State Sponsorship etc. What can be the easiest way to get a good job?
What if I work in different field but not Human Resources?

I am confused about all above points. Pls clarify. 

Thanks in advance
Mamta


----------



## Zabeen

Kirk57 said:


> Just wanted to share the good news with you all.
> 
> Finally, got the visa grant today at 11:21 IST.
> It was a DIRECT GRANT from Adelaide GSM Team 7.
> 
> I was lurking here from past week.
> Posting my timeline, so it can be useful for reference to others.
> 
> 
> My Timeline:
> Subclass - 189
> Category - 261313 (Software Engineer)
> Points claimed - 65
> IELTS - 7+
> ACS Skills Assessment Received - 1st September 2014
> EOI Submit - 5th September 2014
> EOI Invitation - 7th September 2014
> Visa Applied - 9th September 2014
> PCC - 24th September 2014
> Medicals Finalised - 22nd September 2014
> All documents (including Form 80) Front Uploaded.
> 
> Visa Grant - 10th November 2014 :smokin:
> 
> 
> Previous Visa : None
> Nationality; Indian
> Current Location: India
> Independent.
> 
> I have updated the spreadsheet with the same.
> 
> 
> Looks like they are waiting for exactly 2 months before sending out the grant letter.
> Same with many other people, from what I see in the Tracker spreadsheets.
> 
> Before that, had NO communication at all from the CO.
> 
> so, give it 2 months + a week, either it will be a Direct Grant or at least you'll have some communication from CO.
> And if you front upload everything, it most likely will be a DIRECT GRANT.
> 
> So folks, Just keep your fingers cross, and don't strain out too much.
> 
> 
> Kirk out.


Congrats!


----------



## Zabeen

Is anyone facing problem to login immi account?

I am getting this message, since morning

'The system is currently unavailable.'


----------



## dixiechic

Hi...I was asked by the CO today to provide payslips, tax documents for the past six years. I do not have all the payslips and also I am from dubai so there is no tax here. What should I do?


Thanks....


----------



## sumaya

Zabeen said:


> Is anyone facing problem to login immi account?
> 
> I am getting this message, since morning
> 
> 'The system is currently unavailable.'


I have logged in a few minutes back.


----------



## kevin538

Hey Seniors - Please advice 

I have the following message in the immi account does that mean the Health requirement has been finalized ? Organize medicals link disappeared and above msg is now visible..

"Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter


----------



## remya2013

dixiechic said:


> Hi...I was asked by the CO today to provide payslips, tax documents for the past six years. I do not have all the payslips and also I am from dubai so there is no tax here. What should I do?
> 
> 
> Thanks....


Have you uploaded already some of these documents or not.

I think payslips at least 3/4 per year is sufficient.


----------



## pratzsh63

Hi seniors, 

Anyone has contact no. of GSM Adelaide Team.


----------



## jhp

dixiechic said:


> Hi...I have been asked to provide evidence of employment which I had already uploaded. Should I provide the same documents again or do they expect me to send something new? What documents should I provide? Pls help.
> 
> 
> Thanks


You should attach the employment documents which you have, and you should also mention that it has already been attached in the application, preferably with a screenshot.


----------



## nidhipathak

working fine for me...


----------



## mmtag

Thanks a million


----------



## Usha Abhilash

kevin538 said:


> Hey Seniors - Please advice
> 
> I have the following message in the immi account does that mean the Health requirement has been finalized ? Organize medicals link disappeared and above msg is now visible..
> 
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter


This message means that the medicals for this applicant is completed.


----------



## gvikramjee

This may seem a little off topicing, but aimed at people who have moved to australia recently, I use lots of essential oils, is it ok to carry these in the checked In luggage, will I need to declare them at customs?


----------



## Sweeny

Hi vasu


----------



## dixiechic

They have asked for pay slips and tax documents . Do I need to upload contracts and other ref letters also? I have already uploaded them earlier and they have not asked for them specifically .


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Sweeny said:


> Hi vasu


Do you wanna Private message Vasu. Vasu wouldnt know if you saying 'HI' LOL. This thread is used by 100s of users.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

gvikramjee said:


> This may seem a little off topicing, but aimed at people who have moved to australia recently, I use lots of essential oils, is it ok to carry these in the checked In luggage, will I need to declare them at customs?


Why would you even take such thing which is prone to leak. Gross. You know how the baggage is handled by airlines. Anyways cooking OIL will not be allowed by airlines.


----------



## spino1981

189 Visa
Onshore
60 Points
Italian
Occupation 263111

EOI Lodged the 2nd of Sep
Invitation received the 8th of Sep
Application lodged the 30th of Sep
Everything front loaded the 30th September, medicals and pcc included, no form 80

Waiting...


----------



## spino1981

can't login to the immi website either at the moment


----------



## mmtag

What can be the fastest process to apply for 189/190 Visa?
Can I get the PCC and medical report immediate after getting EOI so that it saves time?
Can anybody guide me about how to apply online by self for Skills assessment? I mean I have few confusions about the documents and other things related to applying. 
If anybody is there to guide me about above, pls let me know.
Mamta


----------



## goingtoau

Any grant today ? so far it seems they have progressed till 10th of September.


----------



## Zabeen

kevin538 said:


> Hey Seniors - Please advice
> 
> I have the following message in the immi account does that mean the Health requirement has been finalized ? Organize medicals link disappeared and above msg is now visible..
> 
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter


Hi..

It means your health is finalized by DIBP. So nothing to do more in this area...

Regards,
Zabeen


----------



## Zabeen

Is anyone facing problem to login immi account?

I am getting this message, since morning

'The system is currently unavailable.'


----------



## 189

dixiechic said:


> Hi...I was asked by the CO today to provide payslips, tax documents for the past six years. I do not have all the payslips and also I am from dubai so there is no tax here. What should I do?
> 
> 
> Thanks....


submit what you have.
I have submitted my last 6 months pay slip and 5 years tax form. I do not have all the pay slip either.


----------



## 189

mmtag said:


> Hi Experts/ Experienced,
> 
> I have decided to migrate myself to Australia and want to apply for PR. I have 5+ years experience in Human Resources. I got registered with one the agents and prepared all my documents. Unfortunately, They have been found fake which made me withdrawn my case from them. Following are my points of view:
> 
> 1. I have all the required documents and prepared, scanned, attested (by notary) and preparing for IELTS- General Training.
> 2. I am looking for a reliable, knowledgeable and fast processing consultant/ agent (only reputed one) or if I can do it myself for submitting my documents for Skills Assessment? If doing self is better, what is the procedure and websites?
> 3. As I have already wasted my 2 months, now want to take all steps cautiously.
> 4. I want to know how long does it take for Skills Assessment, EOI and Visa Processing?
> 5. What are the job scopes at Australia (preferably Brisbane as my friends are staying there on student visa and it will benefit me a lot)
> 6. As I think getting a relevant job in Australia is too difficult as there are strict rules like Employer Sponsorship/ State Sponsorship etc. What can be the easiest way to get a good job?
> What if I work in different field but not Human Resources?
> 
> I am confused about all above points. Pls clarify.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Mamta



what is your ANZCO? IELTS score?
and points breakdown .. do it your self it is very easy and most importantly the community here will help anytime


----------



## Knaeem

Looks like no grants today!!


----------



## WannaOz

I am seeing my document checklist where I have frontloaded every document .. however there are some more documents marked as Recommended which are NOT APPLICABLE for me. Is there something I can do to remove/mark it accordingly. It should not be the case that my Application is not picked up thinking I am still working on to get these uploaded.

Also.. The *Health, Evidence of* is still showing up as Recommended. Which document is needed here? I thought the Health Clinic which did my medicals will take care of it.

Please suggest


----------



## TheExpatriate

WannaOz said:


> I am seeing my document checklist where I have frontloaded every document .. however there are some more documents marked as Recommended which are NOT APPLICABLE for me. Is there something I can do to remove/mark it accordingly. It should not be the case that my Application is not picked up thinking I am still working on to get these uploaded.
> 
> Also.. The *Health, Evidence of* is still showing up as Recommended. Which document is needed here? I thought the Health Clinic which did my medicals will take care of it.
> 
> Please suggest


disregard


----------



## remya2013

dixiechic said:


> They have asked for pay slips and tax documents . Do I need to upload contracts and other ref letters also? I have already uploaded them earlier and they have not asked for them specifically .


I think best is to provide maximum docs u have for requested category , and after uploading contact (call) CO number and check if anything else is required or not.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Zabeen said:


> Is anyone facing problem to login immi account?
> 
> I am getting this message, since morning
> 
> 'The system is currently unavailable.'


Me too. Hope they are working on our applications


----------



## Deep439

Melbrn and perth tickets from jan,15 to jan,16 are available on air asia starting from 9000 ...if sumone is planning to travel aust. Have a look...

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

aamir321 said:


> I have submitted on 30th October for 261313 with 60 points


Please update when you get invite. I filed after you. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

We will get invitation in same round Or first you and next round me :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: good luck!!


----------



## Deep439

Hello everyone,

I am in a dilemma...plz guide.

I am planning to lodge EOI for 189 visa but my wife is 1 month pregnant and we are expecting our baby in july,2015 so if i submit my EOI now, say in dec,2014 it is expected that i will get invitation in jan,2014 and as per my information my case will be on hold till the birth of baby i.e july,2015 because xray of pregnant women is not recommended and i will be getting grant after completion of her medicals which means i will get grant aug-sept,2015 but as my first entry date depends on PCC which i will submit in jan,2015 during visa lodgement i will be having only 3 4 months(before jan,2016) left to validate all of ours visa.
So plz correct me if i am wrong sumwhr and plz guide when will be the best time for submitting EOI so that i can get max time for first entry in australia.

Thanks in advance,
Deep

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## Knaeem

Hello everyone,

Can anyone of the seniors answer this question.

will DIBP call my colleague to verify my employment status. My manager has moved to a different company and I have been working in the same company for the last 11 years. It's a renowned MNC and I have attached salary slips from day 1 till date and bank statements from day 1 till date along with all the pay revisions and promotion letters. Have also provided a the form 16 and IT returns.

I gave letter from my colleague for employment verification as my company/manager will not give this letter. Has anybody experienced this? 

Any help in this regard would be appreciated.


----------



## madel1

Sure I will update you, hopefully we both get an invite on the 14th of Nov. I am applying with 60 points same like you , but with mechanical engineer profession.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

madel1 said:


> Sure I will update you, hopefully we both get an invite on the 14th of Nov. I am applying with 60 points same like you , but with mechanical engineer profession.


Yes! we are in same queue. your chances of getting it on Nov 14th is high. I might get it now OR next. I am counting on next though!! Its fridays this time which is good for us in a way.  Good luck !!!:fingerscrossed:

Where are you planning to move? I mean city in au?? have planned something?


----------



## amhalabi

Knaeem said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone of the seniors answer this question.
> 
> will DIBP call my colleague to verify my employment status. My manager has moved to a different company and I have been working in the same company for the last 11 years. It's a renowned MNC and I have attached salary slips from day 1 till date and bank statements from day 1 till date along with all the pay revisions and promotion letters. Have also provided a the form 16 and IT returns.
> 
> I gave letter from my colleague for employment verification as my company/manager will not give this letter. Has anybody experienced this?
> 
> Any help in this regard would be appreciated.



in most cases they don't call your employers, in some cases they do.. However, i think you don't need to worry about this. if they call him and he didn't answer, they'll either call the company phone or get back to you.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Deep439 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am in a dilemma...plz guide.
> 
> I am planning to lodge EOI for 189 visa but my wife is 1 month pregnant and we are expecting our baby in july,2015 so if i submit my EOI now, say in dec,2014 it is expected that i will get invitation in jan,2014 and as per my information my case will be on hold till the birth of baby i.e july,2015 because xray of pregnant women is not recommended and i will be getting grant after completion of her medicals which means i will get grant aug-sept,2015 but as my first entry date depends on PCC which i will submit in jan,2015 during visa lodgement i will be having only 3 4 months(before jan,2016) left to validate all of ours visa.
> So plz correct me if i am wrong sumwhr and plz guide when will be the best time for submitting EOI so that i can get max time for first entry in australia.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Deep
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting




who said you have to submit PCC in January with visa application ???!!!

Lodge EOI Immediately. There is no guarantee you get an invitation if you delay it



Lodge EOI --> Get invited --> Lodge visa --> DO NOT PROVIDE PCC --> when asked for Meds, advise of wife meds and ask them to hold --> Wait for delivery --> Add child to application --> Do Meds and PCCs --> Grant


----------



## TheExpatriate

Knaeem said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone of the seniors answer this question.
> 
> will DIBP call my colleague to verify my employment status. My manager has moved to a different company and I have been working in the same company for the last 11 years. It's a renowned MNC and I have attached salary slips from day 1 till date and bank statements from day 1 till date along with all the pay revisions and promotion letters. Have also provided a the form 16 and IT returns.
> 
> I gave letter from my colleague for employment verification as my company/manager will not give this letter. Has anybody experienced this?
> 
> Any help in this regard would be appreciated.


if they approach HR,will HR say that letter is authentic?

Is it a letter or a Stat Dec?


----------



## amhalabi

Any grant / co allocation for today?


----------



## fly2shashi

Knaeem said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone of the seniors answer this question.
> 
> will DIBP call my colleague to verify my employment status. My manager has moved to a different company and I have been working in the same company for the last 11 years. It's a renowned MNC and I have attached salary slips from day 1 till date and bank statements from day 1 till date along with all the pay revisions and promotion letters. Have also provided a the form 16 and IT returns.
> 
> I gave letter from my colleague for employment verification as my company/manager will not give this letter. Has anybody experienced this?
> 
> Any help in this regard would be appreciated.


As per inputs from other members in this forum thread, verification happens for randomly selected cases.

For your *at the moment* relief, I had as well submitted statutory declaration with salary slips, form-16s etc from start to end and there was no verification.

SS


----------



## Deep439

TheExpatriate said:


> who said you have to submit PCC in January with visa application ???!!!
> 
> Lodge EOI Immediately. There is no guarantee you get an invitation if you delay it
> 
> Lodge EOI --> Get invited --> Lodge visa --> DO NOT PROVIDE PCC --> when asked for Meds, advise of wife meds and ask them to hold --> Wait for delivery --> Add child to application --> Do Meds and PCCs --> Grant


Do i have to pay any fees for baby later on in this case ???

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## nidhipathak

hey all...
how long does it take for medicals to get reflected on the immi site.... our Medical has centre says they've uploaded...but its still not visible....  .....


----------



## madel1

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Yes! we are in same queue. your chances of getting it on Nov 14th is high. I might get it now OR next. I am counting on next though!! Its fridays this time which is good for us in a way.  Good luck !!!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Where are you planning to move? I mean city in au?? have planned something?



- I didn't decide, But I am thinking of Melbourne as first choice and Brisbane as a second one.

What about you? any thought?


----------



## sumaya

nidhipathak said:


> hey all...
> how long does it take for medicals to get reflected on the immi site.... our Medical has centre says they've uploaded...but its still not visible....  .....


Don't worry. It took 3 weeks to update in my case.


----------



## enzee

Deep439 said:


> Do i have to pay any fees for baby later on in this case ???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


NO!!!

If you apply visa and before the decision of your application a baby is born then you DO NOT have to pay visa fee for the baby


----------



## ashok magadum

Guys,

Finally, I received "grant" email today morning!!!

Aug 6th to Nov 11th.. long time though....!!!


----------



## Knaeem

TheExpatriate said:


> if they approach HR,will HR say that letter is authentic?
> 
> Is it a letter or a Stat Dec?


It's a stat dec. HR will not stand by the stat dec and they will not give a letter either. But mine is in the top 5 MNCs in the world and my agent said that the department is aware that this company will not support anything which has not been endorsed or generated by the company after a due delegence.


----------



## amhalabi

nidhipathak said:


> hey all...
> how long does it take for medicals to get reflected on the immi site.... our Medical has centre says they've uploaded...but its still not visible....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


It depends on the medical center. It took 1 week in my case.


----------



## Knaeem

fly2shashi said:


> As per inputs from other members in this forum thread, verification happens for randomly selected cases.
> 
> For your *at the moment* relief, I had as well submitted statutory declaration with salary slips, form-16s etc from start to end and there was no verification.
> 
> SS


Thanks SS!


----------



## radical

Hi All,

My passport is about to expire at the end of this week. I haven't applied for renewal yet, in the hope that a decision will be made on my application by now, just before the expiry. Looks like that's not the case. I guess, I am one of those unfortunate applicants who somehow gets ignored from the normal queue and wait for longer than usual. Anyway, my query is what happens at the time of decision if my passport's status is "Expired"?
Please share your experience.
Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

Deep439 said:


> Do i have to pay any fees for baby later on in this case ???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


No, but even if you had to, how would that change your decision?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Knaeem said:


> It's a stat dec. HR will not stand by the stat dec and they will not give a letter either. But mine is in the top 5 MNCs in the world and my agent said that the department is aware that this company will not support anything which has not been endorsed or generated by the company after a due delegence.


you said letter that is why I asked

Stat Dec does not get verified usually


----------



## TheExpatriate

radical said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My passport is about to expire at the end of this week. I haven't applied for renewal yet, in the hope that a decision will be made on my application by now, just before the expiry. Looks like that's not the case. I guess, I am one of those unfortunate applicants who somehow gets ignored from the normal queue and wait for longer than usual. Anyway, my query is what happens at the time of decision if my passport's status is "Expired"?
> Please share your experience.
> Thanks


visas cannot be linked to an expired passport. In such case you will need to renew the passport and submit a color scan of it + Form 929. The sooner you do that, the better


----------



## Knaeem

TheExpatriate said:


> you said letter that is why I asked
> 
> Stat Dec does not get verified usually


Thanks Expat!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

ashok magadum said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally, I received "grant" email today morning!!!
> 
> Aug 6th to Nov 11th.. long time though....!!!


Congrats


----------



## remya2013

ashok magadum said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally, I received "grant" email today morning!!!
> 
> Aug 6th to Nov 11th.. long time though....!!!


Congrats !!

direct grant?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Knaeem said:


> Thanks Expat!!


If you get randomly selected, they might call/visit HR to confirm you are an employee, call/visit the SD signatory

If they fail to contact any of them, they will call you (this is what happened to me)

If they get contradictory information, they will issue you a Natural Justice letter and give you 28 days to clear yourself


----------



## nidhipathak

Hope it gets reflected soon.... medical center has already uploaded...i called and confirmed....


----------



## MMS

Usha Abhilash said:


> Me too. Hope they are working on our applications


Dear usha 

It's working now


----------



## nidhipathak

No grants today ? ... tracker doesnt show any either


----------



## loubizzle

hi guys submitted visa app 27/10/2014. any other mental health nurses???


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

madel1 said:


> - I didn't decide, But I am thinking of Melbourne as first choice and Brisbane as a second one.
> 
> What about you? any thought?



Yes. First we will move to sydney and then lets see what is there in store. 

You moving with family and kids. I have 2 yr old kid.


----------



## NeoWilson

wew ... it's almost a year now  How's everyone


----------



## madel1

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Yes. First we will move to sydney and then lets see what is there in store.
> 
> You moving with family and kids. I have 2 yr old kid.


Yea moving with my wife and she is pregnant now .. So most probably with a baby as well


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

madel1 said:


> Yea moving with my wife and she is pregnant now .. So most probably with a baby as well



Okies!! bundle of joy is gonna be there soon! Good luck!!


----------



## dixiechic

I think the problem is tax documents. There is no tax in the UAE so I don't know what to send for that…I am sending rest everything whatever I have.


----------



## sevnik0202

dixiechic said:


> Hi...I have been asked to provide evidence of employment which I had already uploaded. Should I provide the same documents again or do they expect me to send something new? What documents should I provide? Pls help.
> 
> Thanks


Send same documents.


----------



## TheExpatriate

dixiechic said:


> I think the problem is tax documents. There is no tax in the UAE so I don't know what to send for that…I am sending rest everything whatever I have.


bank statements and payslips will do


----------



## vimalnair

mattcuz said:


> yes me too It went straight to "Received" after uploading any docs


Hi Mattcuz and msarkar_expat,
Mattcuz i can see from the tracker that you have done as independent, msarkar_expat, (i am not sure wether independent or through agent). If independent you will receive a mail from the CO or team telling you that all documents have been received or if anything is required else if through agent he/she will receive it.. Its actually a good sign if they show the status as "Received", that means that your documents have reached them else it should be something that you need to check.
My documents were uploaded by my agent and it also showed as "Received". I checked with my agent and he said they have received a mail from the department that they have received the documents and in case any document is needed then they would intimate. He has not shared the mail with me as he feels that i might contact them directly and not depend on him.

msarkar_expat, kindly update the tracker so that we can help each other better.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YDwT3Ph7trMztyGBjRTtByySxNH5Kh1gl4L1m6-cs2k/edit#gid=0


----------



## derick87

Hey guys,
I got a case officer from team 2 Adelaide for my application. I had uploaded all possible documents in advance but he requested me one more document i.e. bank statements for the last five years showing salary deposits. 

The thing is that i can source just one year of bank statements and not more than tat since i was an ex staff of the bank and they delete records of ex staff for a period exceeding one year.

Can anyone suggest me on the next step that i can take to solve the issue or convince the CO?

IELTS Jan 10th 14, Vetasses Feb 23rd 14, Vetasses +ve received June 18th 14, EOI (189) Visa Application Aug 4th 14. CO Assigned Oct 14th 14, All Docs Submitted Oct 14th 14, CO No reply


----------



## whittakers

hi september applicants...lodged my visa on sept 8,..Anybody can have insights on this I have my medical here in saudi arabia,last week..but im going home for good in my country if ever there would be additional requirements can i do it in my country?thanjs


----------



## GinjaNINJA

vimalnair said:


> Hi Mattcuz and msarkar_expat,
> Mattcuz i can see from the tracker that you have done as independent, msarkar_expat, (i am not sure wether independent or through agent). If independent you will receive a mail from the CO or team telling you that all documents have been received or if anything is required else if through agent he/she will receive it.. Its actually a good sign if they show the status as "Received", that means that your documents have reached them else it should be something that you need to check.
> My documents were uploaded by my agent and it also showed as "Received". I checked with my agent and he said they have received a mail from the department that they have received the documents and in case any document is needed then they would intimate. He has not shared the mail with me as he feels that i might contact them directly and not depend on him.
> 
> msarkar_expat, kindly update the tracker so that we can help each other better.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1YDwT3Ph7trMztyGBjRTtByySxNH5Kh1gl4L1m6-cs2k/edit#gid=0


Your agent is funny & he made a fool out of you. DIBP doesnt send out acknowledgement emails that they have recived all your docs and they are working on it. Looking at your timeline you've lodged visa 10th Oct, I dont think DIBP has even opened your file at this stage they are busy with sept applicants. 
P.S Here you are just a spectator & you cannot communicate with DIBP, all communications will be between your agent & dibp (if any)


----------



## GinjaNINJA

whittakers said:


> hi september applicants...lodged my visa on sept 8,..Anybody can have insights on this I have my medical here in saudi arabia,last week..but im going home for good in my country if ever there would be additional requirements can i do it in my country?thanjs


if required yes you can do it anywhere in the world in DIBP approved medical centres.


----------



## goingtoau

derick87 said:


> Hey guys,
> I got a case officer from team 2 Adelaide for my application. I had uploaded all possible documents in advance but he requested me one more document i.e. bank statements for the last five years showing salary deposits.
> 
> The thing is that i can source just one year of bank statements and not more than tat since i was an ex staff of the bank and they delete records of ex staff for a period exceeding one year.
> 
> Can anyone suggest me on the next step that i can take to solve the issue or convince the CO?
> 
> IELTS Jan 10th 14, Vetasses Feb 23rd 14, Vetasses +ve received June 18th 14, EOI (189) Visa Application Aug 4th 14. CO Assigned Oct 14th 14, All Docs Submitted Oct 14th 14, CO No reply


Are you sure? the bank cannot provide the statement to you. Call the bank where your salary used to get deposited. I closed my Canadian bank account in March 2011. But I called them with my account number and got the bank statement for the entire tenure. So keep trying  call them asap. Try hard before going back to the CO.


----------



## Junaidzarah

nidhipathak said:


> hey all...
> how long does it take for medicals to get reflected on the immi site.... our Medical has centre says they've uploaded...but its still not visible....  .....


4-5 days


----------



## skim

Hey folks I am a plasterer going for a 189 visa also eoi lodged on the 04/11 waiting for invite my migration agent said that skill select is experiencing technical difficulties. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## XINGSINGH

derick87 said:


> Hey guys,
> I got a case officer from team 2 Adelaide for my application. I had uploaded all possible documents in advance but he requested me one more document i.e. bank statements for the last five years showing salary deposits.
> 
> The thing is that i can source just one year of bank statements and not more than tat since i was an ex staff of the bank and they delete records of ex staff for a period exceeding one year.
> 
> Can anyone suggest me on the next step that i can take to solve the issue or convince the CO?
> 
> IELTS Jan 10th 14, Vetasses Feb 23rd 14, Vetasses +ve received June 18th 14, EOI (189) Visa Application Aug 4th 14. CO Assigned Oct 14th 14, All Docs Submitted Oct 14th 14, CO No reply


Did u got e statements

Also bank never deletes records from their systems. Check with them again


----------



## derick87

goingtoau said:


> Are you sure? the bank cannot provide the statement to you. Call the bank where your salary used to get deposited. I closed my Canadian bank account in March 2011. But I called them with my account number and got the bank statement for the entire tenure. So keep trying  call them asap. Try hard before going back to the CO.


Thanks for your reply, I had spoken to the Bank HR and they said that they had changed my bank account type from employee to regular customer. The rule of the bank for their employee account is to not maintain a employees account in the "live" environment for over a year and older than one year records are sent to archive in Dubai. They have requested to get them but i have not managed to get a reply on tat status for over two weeks now. 

Really do not know on how to deal with this situation. Do u think calling the CO would help?

Regards
Derick


----------



## derick87

XINGSINGH said:


> Did u got e statements
> 
> Also bank never deletes records from their systems. Check with them again


I dint keep the statements which were above two years. The bank situation is explained in my post above; Should i call the CO to request his opinion is this situation?


----------



## Tejil

sevnik0202 said:


> For 189 if you want to claim partner points both need to have your skill on the same SOL.


 could you please clarify on this sevnik?
if Business analyst 261111 is showing in SOL for primary applicant and recruitment consultant is showing in CSOL for spouse which visa(189/190) can the primary applicant apply ?.. incase he wants to claim points for spouse's quaalification, work ex etc 

thanks..


----------



## TheExpatriate

Tejil said:


> could you please clarify on this sevnik?
> if Business analyst 261111 is showing in SOL for primary applicant and recruitment consultant is showing in CSOL for spouse which visa(189/190) can the primary applicant apply ?.. incase he wants to claim points for spouse's quaalification, work ex etc
> 
> thanks..


If primary applicant is applying for 189 and secondary applicant ANZSCO Code is NOT in SOL, you cannot claim partner points.

Claiming partner points possible scenarios : 

1- Applying for 189, partner ANZSCO Code in SOL
2- Applying for 190, partner ANZSCO Code in CSOL


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Tejil said:


> could you please clarify on this sevnik?
> if Business analyst 261111 is showing in SOL for primary applicant and recruitment consultant is showing in CSOL for spouse which visa(189/190) can the primary applicant apply ?.. incase he wants to claim points for spouse's quaalification, work ex etc
> 
> thanks..


Cannot apply 189 visa (both occupations has to be on SOL).
190 is what you ll have to go with to claim partner skill points.


----------



## goingaustralia

Hi All,

I need to know that how much time it would take for PCC.

I have heard that there are two kinds of PCC: How to get police clearance certificate in India? – Corpocrat

Which type of PCC we need to provide.

I have applied for PSK PCC.


----------



## Tejil

TheExpatriate said:


> If primary applicant is applying for 189 and secondary applicant ANZSCO Code is NOT in SOL, you cannot claim partner points.
> 
> Claiming partner points possible scenarios :
> 
> 1- Applying for 189, partner ANZSCO Code in SOL
> 2- Applying for 190, partner ANZSCO Code in CSOL


thanks Expatriate


----------



## Tejil

GinjaNINJA said:


> Cannot apply 189 visa (both occupations has to be on SOL).
> 190 is what you ll have to go with to claim partner skill points.


thanks Ginja


----------



## goingaustralia

Hi ,

I have stayed in UK for total of 6 months , do I need to provide UK PCC also?

Thanks


----------



## sudhindrags

goingaustralia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to know that how much time it would take for PCC.
> 
> I have heard that there are two kinds of PCC: How to get police clearance certificate in India? – Corpocrat
> 
> Which type of PCC we need to provide.
> 
> I have applied for PSK PCC.


Yes. You need that only.


----------



## zameer.ise

*Emmigration Check Required on Renewed Passport*

Hello Friends,

ECR (Emmigration Check Required) stamp mentioned on my re-issued Indian passport. Would like to know if it is going to create any obstacles in Immigration or Employment in Australia ??

Thanks in advance,
Jameer


----------



## goingtoau

derick87 said:


> Thanks for your reply, I had spoken to the Bank HR and they said that they had changed my bank account type from employee to regular customer. The rule of the bank for their employee account is to not maintain a employees account in the "live" environment for over a year and older than one year records are sent to archive in Dubai. They have requested to get them but i have not managed to get a reply on tat status for over two weeks now.
> 
> Really do not know on how to deal with this situation. Do u think calling the CO would help?
> 
> Regards
> Derick


I do not think they deleted it. Usually bank transfers all the previous statements to the back end. So they retrieve that records from the back end. So ask them if they have it in the bank end.


----------



## GayaD

Hi All,

Very Very Happy to share the good news... We received our GRANT today.
We got the grant exactly one month after case officer was assigned.

Wishing you all the very best ...

My timelines are as given below:

ACS cleared: 1 Nov 2013
Victoria SS Applied: MAY 2014
Victoria SS Approval : August 2014
Visa Lodged: 29 Aug 2014
Case officer assigned: 11 October 2014
Medicals completed: 13 October 2014
PCC Completed: 1 November 2014
Grant Received: 11 november 2014


----------



## Deep439

TheExpatriate said:


> No, but even if you had to, how would that change your decision?


Ya thats true that will not effect my decision.
One more doubt - Does duration of 60 days for submitting all visa documents including visa and medicals is applicable in pregnancy case also??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## amar_gahir

goingaustralia said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have stayed in UK for total of 6 months , do I need to provide UK PCC also?
> 
> Thanks


No bro.. not required.


----------



## owais83

Deep439 said:


> Ya thats true that will not effect my decision.
> One more doubt - Does duration of 60 days for submitting all visa documents including visa and medicals is applicable in pregnancy case also??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


The 60 day limit is for the supporting documents ;I.e., your degrees, certificates, employment documents, etc etc , it does not include Pcc or medicals , and if u r willing to front load those too then I don't think that pregnancy is an issue , although x-rays are not advisable during pregnancy, if a situation arises where CO asks for wife's medicals then you can personally tell him about it and he/she will grant you additional time .


----------



## TheExpatriate

Deep439 said:


> Ya thats true that will not effect my decision.
> One more doubt - Does duration of 60 days for submitting all visa documents including visa and medicals is applicable in pregnancy case also??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


60 days is to fill the form and pay, you can even send no documents at all



owais83 said:


> The 60 day limit is for the supporting documents ;I.e., your degrees, certificates, employment documents, etc etc , it does not include Pcc or medicals , and if u r willing to front load those too then I don't think that pregnancy is an issue , although x-rays are not advisable during pregnancy, if a situation arises where CO asks for wife's medicals then you can personally tell him about it and he/she will grant you additional time .



Wrong, 60 days is to lodge. Documents can be submitted up to 28 days after the CO is allocated


----------



## Deep439

TheExpatriate said:


> 60 days is to fill the form and pay, you can even send no documents at all
> 
> Wrong, 60 days is to lodge. Documents can be submitted up to 28 days after the CO is allocated


Thanks the expatriate

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## Viral Patel

Hi,

I have submitted my Application to Engineers Australia for Skill Assessment on 01 Nov 2014 and the application is received at Engineers Australia on 05/11/2014. My Ielts result is received at Engineers Australia on 7/11/2014. My IELTS results is L=7.5, R=6, W=6.5, S-7.

I have still not received my contact ID. So what to do?. Is it normal or I have to send a mail to them?

Can anybody reply?


----------



## owais83

TheExpatriate said:


> 60 days is to fill the form and pay, you can even send no documents at all
> 
> Wrong, 60 days is to lodge. Documents can be submitted up to 28 days after the CO is allocated


Oh ok that makes more sense


----------



## sunnycmc

VISA 189 lodged on 29th September 2014.
263111, ACS - 17 September, Ielts - 7+ , EOI - 18th September ( 65 points), Invite - 22nd September, Visa Lodged - 29th September, CO- waiting, Grant-waiting


----------



## getmeoutplz

I got the grant brosefs..look to timeline in signature..

:cheer2:


----------



## spino1981

sunnycmc said:


> VISA 189 lodged on 29th September 2014.
> 263111, ACS - 17 September, Ielts - 7+ , EOI - 18th September ( 65 points), Invite - 22nd September, Visa Lodged - 29th September, CO- waiting, Grant-waiting


Woohooo, same occupation and close application day

Good luck mate


----------



## madman

Hi guys,
first I must tell you how happy I am to find this forum and especially this thread. 
I have applied and lodged for visa 189 on 13 August 2014. I have an agent handling my application.

3 weeks ago I received, through my agent, an email from CO requesting additional documents (payslips and tax forms, PCC), and 3 days after tat I received an email in my personal email from team.13 requesting more documents. is that normal?

Another thing, if I want to check the application's status online, how can I do it with causing any conflict especially that the application was submitted through the agent's organization account.

All requested documents are now sent, do you have any idea how long wll it take to hear from the CO?

thanks guys


----------



## mattcuz

Hi Sandeep. I see you are onshore Australia. Did you ulpoad form 80? I have not as I have read many places that people onshore leave them so as not to create more unnecessary work for the CO.


----------



## msarkar_expat

mattcuz said:


> Hi Sandeep. I see you are onshore Australia. Did you ulpoad form 80? I have not as I have read many places that people onshore leave them so as not to create more unnecessary work for the CO.


I also heard the same. I am really confused about Form 80 and haven't uploaded it till now


----------



## 189

madman said:


> Hi guys,
> first I must tell you how happy I am to find this forum and especially this thread.
> I have applied and lodged for visa 189 on 13 August 2014. I have an agent handling my application.
> 
> 3 weeks ago I received, through my agent, an email from CO requesting additional documents (payslips and tax forms, PCC), and 3 days after tat I received an email in my personal email from team.13 requesting more documents. is that normal?
> 
> Another thing, if I want to check the application's status online, how can I do it with causing any conflict especially that the application was submitted through the agent's organization account.
> 
> All requested documents are now sent, do you have any idea how long wll it take to hear from the CO?
> 
> thanks guys


You can create immi account and import your file. As long as you do not make any changes it is okay.

Please ensure you are not changing any info after import.

Usually once docs are submitted grant is fairly fast. There is no fix lead time though but grant was seen anywhere with in 1 day to 1 month


----------



## radical

Morning Friends,

Finally received my grant just now. Hard to express the feelings in words. Thanks to all of you and I am very happy to share the good news with you all. You've been like my virtual family. Always there for me during my difficult times, have been patient with my silly questions too. 

I wish everyone good luck and get their speedy grants.


----------



## msarkar_expat

Congrats Radical!!!

A quick question...did you upload Form 80?


----------



## kamave

sevnik0202 said:


> No. She have to be employed in a skilled occupation for at least 12 months in the 24 months before the application is lodged, or completed the Australian Study Requirement.


Thanks sevnik for the reply. I'm curious that does that was indicated anywhere in the acs website or Australian immigration website?




Thanks!


----------



## XINGSINGH

radical said:


> Morning Friends,
> 
> Finally received my grant just now. Hard to express the feelings in words. Thanks to all of you and I am very happy to share the good news with you all. You've been like my virtual family. Always there for me during my difficult times, have been patient with my silly questions too.
> 
> I wish everyone good luck and get their speedy grants.


Congrats


----------



## mattcuz

msarkar_expat said:


> I also heard the same. I am really confused about Form 80 and haven't uploaded it till now


Yes I am definitely leaving it out and hope the CO does not ask for it. I see many many people in the tracker who have got direct grants without uploading form 80 at all.


----------



## XINGSINGH

189 said:


> You can create immi account and import your file. As long as you do not make any changes it is okay.
> 
> Please ensure you are not changing any info after import.
> 
> Usually once docs are submitted grant is fairly fast. There is no fix lead time though but grant was seen anywhere with in 1 day to 1 month


Hi 189

But creating 2 accounts will not have a problem and moreover can't we anf agent view same acvount5


----------



## XINGSINGH

189 said:


> You can create immi account and import your file. As long as you do not make any changes it is okay.
> 
> Please ensure you are not changing any info after import.
> 
> Usually once docs are submitted grant is fairly fast. There is no fix lead time though but grant was seen anywhere with in 1 day to 1 month


Hi 189

But creating 2 accounts will not have a problem and moreover can't we and agent view same account


----------



## radical

msarkar_expat said:


> Congrats Radical!!!
> 
> A quick question...did you upload Form 80?


Thanks.

Yes, I did.


----------



## mattcuz

Msarkar I see dixiechics got a co yesterday. Dixiechics did not upload form 80 and was not asked for it by CO


----------



## msarkar_expat

mattcuz said:


> Msarkar I see dixiechics got a co yesterday. Dixiechics did not upload form 80 and was not asked for it by CO


Is he onshore applicant? Let's hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mattcuz

msarkar_expat said:


> mattcuz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Msarkar I see dixiechics got a co yesterday. Dixiechics did not upload form 80 and was not asked for it by CO
> 
> 
> 
> Is he onshore applicant? Let's hope for the best
Click to expand...

Jup we hope for the best. And have faith


----------



## sevnik0202

Tejil said:


> could you please clarify on this sevnik?
> if Business analyst 261111 is showing in SOL for primary applicant and recruitment consultant is showing in CSOL for spouse which visa(189/190) can the primary applicant apply ?.. incase he wants to claim points for spouse's quaalification, work ex etc
> 
> thanks..


In this case you can't claim partner points. Eg.

189 - Occupation of both should be on SOL
190 - Occupation of both should be on CSOL


----------



## kevin538

Seniors, CO allocated on 15th Oct and asked for medicals, now all my Documents are in "Received" status with Immi account. Hope CO might not ask for any other documents further. 
Once they have received all documents how long will it take to make final decision on my application also I have completed 3 months as well.


----------



## sevnik0202

GayaD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very Very Happy to share the good news... We received our GRANT today.
> We got the grant exactly one month after case officer was assigned.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best ...
> 
> My timelines are as given below:
> 
> ACS cleared: 1 Nov 2013
> Victoria SS Applied: MAY 2014
> Victoria SS Approval : August 2014
> Visa Lodged: 29 Aug 2014
> Case officer assigned: 11 October 2014
> Medicals completed: 13 October 2014
> PCC Completed: 1 November 2014
> Grant Received: 11 november 2014


Congrats GayaD


----------



## sevnik0202

kamave said:


> Thanks sevnik for the reply. I'm curious that does that was indicated anywhere in the acs website or Australian immigration website?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes mate the above line is copied from immi.gov.au.


----------



## TheExpatriate

madman said:


> Hi guys,
> first I must tell you how happy I am to find this forum and especially this thread.
> I have applied and lodged for visa 189 on 13 August 2014. I have an agent handling my application.
> 
> 3 weeks ago I received, through my agent, an email from CO requesting additional documents (payslips and tax forms, PCC), and 3 days after tat I received an email in my personal email from team.13 requesting more documents. is that normal?
> 
> Another thing, if I want to check the application's status online, how can I do it with causing any conflict especially that the application was submitted through the agent's organization account.
> 
> All requested documents are now sent, do you have any idea how long wll it take to hear from the CO?
> 
> thanks guys



Team 13 means most probably you are under extended security check.


You can create an ImmiAccount and import the application as the applicant. No conflict.


ESC could take any time between 6 and 24 months.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

GayaD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very Very Happy to share the good news... We received our GRANT today.
> We got the grant exactly one month after case officer was assigned.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best ...
> 
> My timelines are as given below:
> 
> ACS cleared: 1 Nov 2013
> Victoria SS Applied: MAY 2014
> Victoria SS Approval : August 2014
> Visa Lodged: 29 Aug 2014
> Case officer assigned: 11 October 2014
> Medicals completed: 13 October 2014
> PCC Completed: 1 November 2014
> Grant Received: 11 november 2014


Congrats !!!


----------



## 189

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi 189
> 
> But creating 2 accounts will not have a problem and moreover can't we and agent view same account


For you and Agent to view same account, your agent need to share the password with you. 

That is usually not done by agent and they have many other applicant hence it is conflict of interest.

Creating separate account and importing your info is the formal way to go recommended by DIBP. It doesnt create any conflict as long as 2nd account is for view "aka read only".


----------



## hbalakrishna

*Do we need acknowledge CO by writing mail or thrugh email*

Today I have CO allocated to my case , but he/she asked me for Indian PCC which I am still waiting for .. She/he asked me to acknowledge response in writing ... Guys could help do I need to send email /mail as per attachment she asked me to send mail I am bit confused

ACS: FInal letter 31 July 14
IELTS:6.0 cleared August14
Submitted EOI: 16 August 14 with 60 Points
VISA Invitation: 8 th Sept 14
VISA lodged date : 11 Sept 14
CO assignment: 11NOv 14

Requested for India PCC 11 Nov 14..ray:


----------



## nasir007_a

Hey People,
Glad to found this thread.
I have applied for 189 on 18th October 2014 as a Mechanical Engineer.
All documents uploaded upfront for myself and my wife.

Everyone keep posting with their respective progress.
All the best.

233512 | 189 | IELTS: 20 September 14 - L,7.5-W7.5,,R-8.0 S:8.5 Overall - 08 | EOI submit: 60 points - 7 Oct 14 | EOI Invitation : 11Oct14 | Visa Applied : 18 Oct14| PCC : 03 Nov | 
Medical : 26 Oct14 | CO Assigned : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cancerianlrules

hbalakrishna said:


> Today I have CO allocated to my case , but he/she asked me for Indian PCC which I am still waiting for .. She/he asked me to acknowledge response in writing ... Guys could help do I need to send email /mail as per attachment she asked me to send mail I am bit confused
> 
> ACS: FInal letter 31 July 14
> IELTS:6.0 cleared August14
> Submitted EOI: 16 August 14 with 60 Points
> VISA Invitation: 8 th Sept 14
> VISA lodged date : 11 Sept 14
> CO assignment: 11NOv 14
> 
> Requested for India PCC 11 Nov 14..ray:


You should email them explaining the situation and attach the receipt from PSK, which proves you have already applied for a PCC.

I would also suggest you to upload the receipt of PCC on your immiaccount.

Good luck.


----------



## thunderbird350

Hi All,
I have received email from my CO (Team 4 Adelaide) requesting more documents for secondary applicant
They have requested ACS and PCC for me, my wife is primary applicant
We have uploaded ACS but PCC im still struggling to get from India (Mumbai Police not helping)
I am worried now can some one please guide me if I have any other option for PCC which I can give to my CO.
Mean time trying hard to get my PCC

Thanks in advance
Sanjay


----------



## hbalakrishna

cancerianlrules said:


> You should email them explaining the situation and attach the receipt from PSK, which proves you have already applied for a PCC.
> 
> I would also suggest you to upload the receipt of PCC on your immiaccount.
> 
> Good luck.


Many thanks  I m feeling relaxed after seeing ur post  cancerianrules


----------



## Zabeen

radical said:


> Morning Friends,
> 
> Finally received my grant just now. Hard to express the feelings in words. Thanks to all of you and I am very happy to share the good news with you all. You've been like my virtual family. Always there for me during my difficult times, have been patient with my silly questions too.
> 
> I wish everyone good luck and get their speedy grants.


Congrats...


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sudhindrags said:


> Can we run thread collecting info of visa applied date and grant date?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> nickpma: applied-02-10: Co - ? : grant - ?
> sudhindrags: applied-15-10: Co - ? : grant - ?
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Please add your info if u have applied for visa in October


--------------------------------------------------------
nickpma: applied-02-10: Co - ? : grant - ?
sudhindrags: applied-15-10: Co - ? : grant - ?
usha: applied-07-10: Co -? : grant - ?
--------------------------------------------------------

updated the details in the tracker too.


----------



## Zabeen

getmeoutplz said:


> I got the grant brosefs..look to timeline in signature..
> 
> :cheer2:


Congrats...


----------



## nasir007_a

Usha Abhilash said:


> --------------------------------------------------------
> nickpma: applied-02-10: Co - ? : grant - ?
> sudhindrags: applied-15-10: Co - ? : grant - ?
> usha: applied-07-10: Co -? : grant - ?
> Nasir: applied -18-10-2014: CO? Grant ?
> --------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheExpatriate

thunderbird350 said:


> Hi All,
> I have received email from my CO (Team 4 Adelaide) requesting more documents for secondary applicant
> They have requested ACS and PCC for me, my wife is primary applicant
> We have uploaded ACS but PCC im still struggling to get from India (Mumbai Police not helping)
> I am worried now can some one please guide me if I have any other option for PCC which I can give to my CO.
> Mean time trying hard to get my PCC
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Sanjay


there is no alternative to getting the PCC. You can ask for an extension because of the time required, but no waiver will be given


----------



## sumaya

getmeoutplz said:


> I got the grant brosefs..look to timeline in signature..
> 
> :cheer2:





radical said:


> Morning Friends,
> 
> Finally received my grant just now. Hard to express the feelings in words. Thanks to all of you and I am very happy to share the good news with you all. You've been like my virtual family. Always there for me during my difficult times, have been patient with my silly questions too.
> 
> I wish everyone good luck and get their speedy grants.


radical and getmeoutplz, Congratulations to both of you!!!


----------



## dineshb

I have one question regarding importing application into my created immiaccount. My agent is already tracking my application however the password is not shared as it is same for multiple applications. My question is what is the impact if I also import the application after creating my individual login. Will the application still be tracked using multiple logins or is there any impact on my agent view of my application.

Your earliest reply would be appreciated.

Br


----------



## owais83

dineshb said:


> I have one question regarding importing application into my created immiaccount. My agent is already tracking my application however the password is not shared as it is same for multiple applications. My question is what is the impact if I also import the application after creating my individual login. Will the application still be tracked using multiple logins or is there any impact on my agent view of my application.
> 
> Your earliest reply would be appreciated.
> 
> Br


There isn't any impact , agents usual don't tell you that as they don't want anyone to interfere with the applications , but u can easily create an account and track your application.


----------



## mmtag

For PR for Australia my points are total 55 points which are explained as below:

Age: 30
Edu: 15
Work exp:10
IELTS: 0 (score 6)
Total: 55

I am applying for 190 (state sponsorship visa) my occupation is enlisted in CSOL

May I know if I really need to score 7 bands to get 10 points for skill assessment or 5 points will be added due to 190 visa?
I am not clear to this point. can any body suggest me?

Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA

mmtag said:


> For PR for Australia my points are total 55 points which are explained as below:
> 
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> Work exp:10
> IELTS: 0 (score 6)
> Total: 55
> 
> I am applying for 190 (state sponsorship visa) my occupation is enlisted in CSOL
> 
> May I know if I really need to score 7 bands to get 10 points for skill assessment or 5 points will be added due to 190 visa?
> I am not clear to this point. can any body suggest me?
> 
> Thanks


For ACS skill assessment IELTS is not required .
How do you say you have 10 points for work exp without ACS skill assessment ?
What is your qualification ? and how many years of exp do you hold in IT ?
Answer above question and will let you know how many points you exactly hold.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

GayaD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Very Very Happy to share the good news... We received our GRANT today.
> We got the grant exactly one month after case officer was assigned.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best ...
> 
> My timelines are as given below:
> 
> ACS cleared: 1 Nov 2013
> Victoria SS Applied: MAY 2014
> Victoria SS Approval : August 2014
> Visa Lodged: 29 Aug 2014
> Case officer assigned: 11 October 2014
> Medicals completed: 13 October 2014
> PCC Completed: 1 November 2014
> Grant Received: 11 november 2014


Congrats!


----------



## TheExpatriate

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!


How are you holding up down under buddy?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

:spy: who deleted my posts and likes? :snowball:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

TheExpatriate said:


> How are you holding up down under buddy?


Moved forward a bit. Got a call back and some emails from recruitment agencies of repute. They talked about my profile and could recognise my qualifications and professional skills. That said they are actively considering my profile, rest no one knows.

One thing that may help everybody, do mention the outcome of your skills assessment result in your emails and calls to recruiters. It somehow helps.


----------



## husain081

CO assigned today... CO sent a mail to my agent asking for my PCC (from Canada & US).


----------



## radical

dineshb said:


> I have one question regarding importing application into my created immiaccount. My agent is already tracking my application however the password is not shared as it is same for multiple applications. My question is what is the impact if I also import the application after creating my individual login. Will the application still be tracked using multiple logins or is there any impact on my agent view of my application.
> 
> Your earliest reply would be appreciated.
> 
> Br


What most people and agents aren't aware that they can actually share the application without you having to import it in your immiaccount and disclosing their password. All they have to do is click on "Actions" and share it with their applicants immiaccount details. However, when you can do it yourself then there is no need to ask them.

As advised by others, there is absolutely no impact on your application in anyway. If you upload any documents then obviously your agent will know about this, that is, subject to, if he checks your account all the time which I highly doubt that they do until the CO specifically asks for something.


----------



## Ohhlala

husain081 said:


> CO assigned today... CO sent a mail to my agent asking for my PCC (from Canada & US).


Cool! Looks like its moving along fast. Hope mine gets allocated soon. Visa lodged on 22 Sept. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kevin538

Friends, 

Immi login is not working, is there any scheduled maintenance ?


----------



## husain081

Ohhlala said:


> Cool! Looks like its moving along fast. Hope mine gets allocated soon. Visa lodged on 22 Sept. :fingerscrossed:


Hopefully, you will get the CO allocated by this week if any documents required.


----------



## derick87

mmtag said:


> For PR for Australia my points are total 55 points which are explained as below:
> 
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> Work exp:10
> IELTS: 0 (score 6)
> Total: 55
> 
> I am applying for 190 (state sponsorship visa) my occupation is enlisted in CSOL
> 
> May I know if I really need to score 7 bands to get 10 points for skill assessment or 5 points will be added due to 190 visa?
> I am not clear to this point. can any body suggest me?
> 
> Thanks


@MMtag

It would be really useful to get your IELTS score while applying for an EOI. If you have 60 and above points, then you would have a better chance at the visa process.


----------



## _shel

MaxTheWolf said:


> :spy: who deleted my posts and likes? :snowball:


 Nobody, we had some problems with a rouge plugin then a server going down so stats are all over the place. Problems fixed but lost stats cant be fixed.


----------



## kevin538

Congratulations Radical you got your Grant today


----------



## radical

kevin538 said:


> Congratulations Radical you got your Grant today


Thank Kev.


----------



## fly2shashi

radical said:


> Thank Kev.


I didn't notice that, congrats buddy!

SS


----------



## mithu93ku

_shel said:


> Nobody, we had some problems with a rouge plugin then a server going down so stats are all over the place. Problems fixed but lost stats cant be fixed.


I also observed my posts are decreasing , why and how didn't knew before you said here.


----------



## husain081

Waqarali20005 said:


> There is no set format as such.. i am sharing one with you...


Thanks Waqar...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Radical bro congrats! long time!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

_shel said:


> Nobody, we had some problems with a rouge plugin then a server going down so stats are all over the place. Problems fixed but lost stats cant be fixed.


OK. thanks for letting us know!

cheers


----------



## ashok magadum

remya2013 said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> direct grant?


Nope!

CO asked few docs on Oct 21th n granted yesterday!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

What the damn!

How does this 'Rep Power' thing increase? It has been '0' forever for me....


----------



## Future_ozzy

radical said:


> Thank Kev.


Congratulations Mate !!

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashok magadum

Could someone help me with links I should look for after the "grant"? I searched in the forum n couldn't find anything other than what to carry/rent homes jobs etc information. In specific, I want to know if there are any formalities that needs to be completed after receiving grant email.


----------



## Mirkomrt

husain081 said:


> Got assigned to CO from GSM Brisbane Team (Initial: MF) today and has requested documents for my wife's Evidence of functional English and my PCC from US and Canada. Though, we have submitted my wife's IELTS results but she mentioned that "The IELTS result you have provided was undertaken more than 12 months before the invitation date of this application". Now, I'm planning to get a letter from her college as she is finding difficult to manage/write IELTS as we have 4 months old baby.
> 
> I would appreciate if somebody can share the format of the letter required from college or mail me to [email[/email].
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -Husain



The ielts should be valid for 3 years and not 12 months.


----------



## Mirkomrt

radical said:


> Thank Kev.


Hi
Radical, first of all congratulation...

just a quick question

was your application at 189 or 190?
Any dependant?
Onshore or offshore?

I applied before than you but I'm still waiting and I'd like to understand Why


Thanks a lot


----------



## husain081

Mirkomrt said:


> The ielts should be valid for 3 years and not 12 months.


Yeah, I know it is valid for atleast 2 to 3 years, but CO said like this,

*Evidence of functional English*

The IELTS result you have provided was undertaken more than 12 months before the invitation date of this application.


----------



## Waqarali20005

husain081 said:


> Yeah, I know it is valid for atleast 2 to 3 years, but CO said like this,
> 
> *Evidence of functional English*
> 
> The IELTS result you have provided was undertaken more than 12 months before the invitation date of this application.


Usually it is valid for three years but to prove the functional english of secondary applicant your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## Mirkomrt

Waqarali20005 said:


> Usually it is valid for three years but to prove the functional english of secondary applicant your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?


I didn't know that... Pretty bad.... Really


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001

mmtag said:


> Hi Experts/ Experienced,
> 
> I have decided to migrate myself to Australia and want to apply for PR. I have 5+ years experience in Human Resources. I got registered with one the agents and prepared all my documents. Unfortunately, They have been found fake which made me withdrawn my case from them. Following are my points of view:
> 
> 1. I have all the required documents and prepared, scanned, attested (by notary) and preparing for IELTS- General Training.
> 2. I am looking for a reliable, knowledgeable and fast processing consultant/ agent (only reputed one) or if I can do it myself for submitting my documents for Skills Assessment? If doing self is better, what is the procedure and websites?
> 3. As I have already wasted my 2 months, now want to take all steps cautiously.
> 4. I want to know how long does it take for Skills Assessment, EOI and Visa Processing?
> 5. What are the job scopes at Australia (preferably Brisbane as my friends are staying there on student visa and it will benefit me a lot)
> 6. As I think getting a relevant job in Australia is too difficult as there are strict rules like Employer Sponsorship/ State Sponsorship etc. What can be the easiest way to get a good job?
> What if I work in different field but not Human Resources?
> 
> I am confused about all above points. Pls clarify.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Mamta



Hi Mamta,

I think most of your queries are answered by jhp.

But for HR , only 2 states are giving nominations under subclass 190 that are "Northern Territory" and "West Australia".

So check for job scenario and skill level required before applying and spend money.

HTH


----------



## kevin538

Mirkomrt said:


> Hi
> Radical, first of all congratulation...
> 
> just a quick question
> 
> was your application at 189 or 190?
> Any dependant?
> Onshore or offshore?
> 
> I applied before than you but I'm still waiting and I'd like to understand Why
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot


Me too, I am also waiting for quite some time applied on Aug 23rd


----------



## goingtoau

Ohhlala said:


> Cool! Looks like its moving along fast. Hope mine gets allocated soon. Visa lodged on 22 Sept. :fingerscrossed:


For me, the visa lodged date is 17th September. But donno CO has been assigned yet or not


----------



## nidhipathak

goingtoau said:


> For me, the visa lodged date is 17th September. But donno CO has been assigned yet or not



I suggest wait atleast till 17th Nov....


----------



## Mirkomrt

husain081 said:


> Yeah, I know it is valid for atleast 2 to 3 years, but CO said like this,
> 
> *Evidence of functional English*
> 
> The IELTS result you have provided was undertaken more than 12 months before the invitation date of this application.


My wife sit for the ielts test 14 months ago.
Question: are they really strict with the 12 month ielts validity for functional english?


----------



## goingtoau

nidhipathak said:


> I suggest wait atleast till 17th Nov....


What is your timeline ?


----------



## husain081

Mirkomrt said:


> My wife sit for the ielts test 14 months ago.
> Question: are they really strict with the 12 month ielts validity for functional english?


Mate, if you take my case, my wife wrote IELTS on 29-Aug-2013 and we got visa invite on 11-Aug-2014. It is exactly 12 months and CO requested Evidence of functional English. So, I believe they may ask for you also.


----------



## mattcuz

ashok magadum said:


> remya2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats !!
> 
> direct grant?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope!
> 
> CO asked few docs on Oct 21th n granted yesterday!
Click to expand...

Ashok, what docs did the CO ask for?


----------



## mattcuz

dixiechic said:


> They have asked for pay slips and tax documents . Do I need to upload contracts and other ref letters also? I have already uploaded them earlier and they have not asked for them specifically .


Hi Dixiechic, congrats!!! No form 80 asked from you??


----------



## Mirkomrt

husain081 said:


> Mate, if you take my case, my wife wrote IELTS on 29-Aug-2013 and we got visa invite on 11-Aug-2014. It is exactly 12 months and CO requested Evidence of functional English. So, I believe they may ask for you also.


This is when something stop being funny and start being ridiculous.

Thanks mate for the info anyway....


----------



## nidhipathak

goingtoau said:


> What is your timeline ?



Visa lodged : 24th Sep....


----------



## madman

TheExpatriate said:


> Team 13 means most probably you are under extended security check.
> 
> 
> You can create an ImmiAccount and import the application as the applicant. No conflict.
> 
> 
> ESC could take any time between 6 and 24 months.


Thanks all for the reply.
However, dear "TheExpatriate" you have said I am under extensive security check. Why could that be?
do you have an experience or somebody who went through it?
24 months is devastating, I didn't see anywhere such a number for checking :Cry::Cry:


----------



## madman

guys,

this issue of team.13 is frustrating me.
I newly understood that this team means very very long security checks for people from the middle east.

I got a CO allocated for my file and directly 1 week after that I received th email from tem.13 requesting information regarding my employer address, schools addresses and siblings' country of living.

Do you think I will have long security checking or could this be fast for me?


----------



## JennyAus

Regarding the deadline of 28 days submitting the additional documents as requested by my case officer, I am wondering if he will continue reviewing these docs after 28 days as advised no matter what we submit them before the deadline OR he will review them soon anytime he receives my docs???


----------



## TheExpatriate

madman said:


> guys, this issue of team.13 is frustrating me. I newly understood that this team means very very long security checks for people from the middle east. I got a CO allocated for my file and directly 1 week after that I received th email from tem.13 requesting information regarding my employer address, schools addresses and siblings' country of living. Do you think I will have long security checking or could this be fast for me?


For some nationalities, there is no escaping the ESC

Sorry bro, all you can do is relax and wait, and provide any documents/ information they ask for.


----------



## TheExpatriate

madman said:


> Thanks all for the reply. However, dear "TheExpatriate" you have said I am under extensive security check. Why could that be? do you have an experience or somebody who went through it? 24 months is devastating, I didn't see anywhere such a number for checking :Cry::Cry:


Because some nationalities are automatically subjected to ESC unfortunately


----------



## MKIRESL

TheExpatriate said:


> Because some nationalities are automatically subjected to ESC unfortunately


Is ESC a mandatory requirement for some selective nation? Then DIBP should mention it in their website. Waiting for 24 months in these days? How could?


----------



## TheExpatriate

MKIRESL said:


> Is ESC a mandatory requirement for some selective nation? Then DIBP should mention it in their website. Waiting for 24 months in these days? How could?


DIBP can choose to divulge or hide whatever and however it pleases. 

Take a round in the forum and you will see that for most high risk nationals it is 12-18 months, very few lucky people get it in 6 and some unlucky ones get it in 24 months


----------



## JennyAus

hey guys, 

how long does it take a CO to give visa grant from the day he receives the requested docs from you??


----------



## JennyAus

how long does it take a CO to give visa grant from the day he receives the requested docs from you??


----------



## akh1980

Hi,

I lodged my visa for subclass-189 on Sep 30th and eagerly waiting for a decision.

I would really appreciate if you can help me with an issue. I will be relocating next week to USA for a year. Hence, my address and employer will change and I understand 
that I have to intimate DIBP about these (Form 1022). 

I would like your thoughts on the following:

1. Should I inform them as soon as I land in USA and give the hotel address as residential address and submit another form after I get an accommodation? Or should I wait till I find a place before informing them of both change in employment and current address? 

2. My worry is that a grant decision might be taken between the time I leave India and find an apartment there (Going by the trend, last week of November). In such a case, the decision by DIBP will be based on information that is not current. What should I do in this case?

3. Finally, should I ask my agent to upload the form 1022 with the visa application or should I mail it to the CO? 

If anyone has experienced such a situation or has information, please guide me. 

Wishing good luck to everyone waiting for a grant and congratulations to those who have received it.

Regards,


----------



## MKIRESL

How many days it may require to find comment received beside health exam after health case submit to DIBP?


----------



## sevnik0202

MaxTheWolf said:


> What the damn!
> 
> How does this 'Rep Power' thing increase? It has been '0' forever for me....


Its 10 for me but it never shows on my posts.


----------



## mattcuz

JennyAus said:


> hey guys,
> 
> how long does it take a CO to give visa grant from the day he receives the requested docs from you??


Hi JennyAus,what docs were requested?


----------



## whittakers

Mirkomrt said:


> My wife sit for the ielts test 14 months ago.
> Question: are they really strict with the 12 month ielts validity for functional english?


 same here my CO asked for functional english I just provided the cert. of medium of instructions taught in english in my college.


----------



## mattcuz

hbalakrishna said:


> Today I have CO allocated to my case , but he/she asked me for Indian PCC which I am still waiting for .. She/he asked me to acknowledge response in writing ... Guys could help do I need to send email /mail as per attachment she asked me to send mail I am bit confused
> 
> ACS: FInal letter 31 July 14
> IELTS:6.0 cleared August14
> Submitted EOI: 16 August 14 with 60 Points
> VISA Invitation: 8 th Sept 14
> VISA lodged date : 11 Sept 14
> CO assignment: 11NOv 14
> 
> Requested for India PCC 11 Nov 14..


Congrats hbalakrishna. Great news and everything will go well for you. Did you get asked for form 80 or not?


----------



## hbalakrishna

Hello MattCuz,
Thanks for your wishes , no CO didnt ask me to upload 80 form . she asked me to upload only PCC. I hope you got the answer thanks  good luck for ur visa


----------



## hbalakrishna

mattcuz said:


> Congrats hbalakrishna. Great news and everything will go well for you. Did you get asked for form 80 or not?


Hello MattCuz,
Thanks for your wishes , no CO didnt ask me to upload 80 form . she asked me to upload only PCC. I hope you got the answer thanks  good luck for ur visa


----------



## mattcuz

hbalakrishna said:


> Hello MattCuz,
> Thanks for your wishes , no CO didnt ask me to upload 80 form . she asked me to upload only PCC. I hope you got the answer thanks  good luck for ur visa


Great. Thanks very much


----------



## mithu93ku

Mirkomrt said:


> My wife sit for the ielts test 14 months ago.
> Question: are they really strict with the 12 month ielts validity for functional english?


Could you please mention the exact date of your wife's Ielts date?


----------



## Mirkomrt

mithu93ku said:


> Could you please mention the exact date of your wife's Ielts date?


Off Course...
03/06/2013


----------



## Future_ozzy

MKIRESL said:


> How many days it may require to find comment received beside health exam after health case submit to DIBP?


You will see message in your immi account as "health has been finalized for this applicant "

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## msarkar_expat

Future_ozzy said:


> You will see message in your immi account as "health has been finalized for this applicant "
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum



Hi Future_ozzy,

Looks like you have already received the grant. Can I ask you a quick question - did you submit Form 80?

Thanks,
MS


----------



## patricoco

Hi Guys,

Just got my grant an hour ago, below is my timeline, hope it helps.
Lodged on *12 Septembe*r, got "the email" at *9am 13 November*, exactly 60 days.
For your information, I did not upload FORM 80 and I don't think Form 80 is necessary as 100% of my friends who applied 189 without Form 80 got grants successfully.
Finally, I wish to appreciate the friendly helps from this forum and will stay as much as I can to help other applicants. 
Going to update the tracker right on, someone messed up with the doc... 
Good luck on your results, guys.


----------



## Knaeem

Hi All,

I got an alert that the status of my application has changed. I logged in to check and the status shows finalised. Below every applicant, I see a grant status and view grant letter but when I click on the grant letter, it shows nothing. 

Does this mean that my Visa is approves. My correspondence goes to my agents email I'd so can't check the mail at this time as its too early in the morning here.


----------



## patricoco

patricoco said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my grant an hour ago, below is my timeline, hope it helps.
> Lodged on *12 Septembe*r, got "the email" at *9am 13 November*, exactly 60 days.
> For your information, I did not upload FORM 80 and I don't think Form 80 is necessary as 100% of my friends who applied 189 without Form 80 got grants successfully.
> Finally, I wish to appreciate the friendly helps from this forum and will stay as much as I can to help other applicants.
> Going to update the tracker right on, someone messed up with the doc...
> Good luck on your results, guys.


Forgot to mention the team. 

_"Skilled Support 
OFFICE: 70 Franklin Street Adelaide SA 5000 
POSTAL: GPO Box 2399 Adelaide SA 5001 
EMAIL: [email protected] WEBSITE: www.immi.gov.au"_

Does the above information appeared in my email implies that it was* Adelaide Team 6 *who granted my visa?


----------



## mattcuz

patricoco said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my grant an hour ago, below is my timeline, hope it helps.
> Lodged on *12 Septembe*r, got "the email" at *9am 13 November*, exactly 60 days.
> For your information, I did not upload FORM 80 and I don't think Form 80 is necessary as 100% of my friends who applied 189 without Form 80 got grants successfully.
> Finally, I wish to appreciate the friendly helps from this forum and will stay as much as I can to help other applicants.
> Going to update the tracker right on, someone messed up with the doc...
> Good luck on your results, guys.


That is absolutely fantastic news. Well done. Thank you so much for the information


----------



## mattcuz

msarkar_expat said:


> mattcuz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Msarkar I see dixiechics got a co yesterday. Dixiechics did not upload form 80 and was not asked for it by CO
> 
> 
> 
> Is he onshore applicant? Let's hope for the best
Click to expand...

Hey. 

Another grant in September with no form 80. 

"Hi Guys, Just got my grant an hour ago, below is my timeline, hope it helps. Lodged on 12 September, got "the email" at 9am 13 November, exactly 60 days. For your information, I did not upload FORM 80 and I don't think Form 80 is necessary as 100% of my friends who applied 189 without Form 80 got grants successfully. Finally, I wish to appreciate the friendly helps from this forum and will stay as much as I can to help other applicants. Going to update the tracker right on, someone messed up with the doc... Good luck on your results, guys."


----------



## msarkar_expat

Yes, I saw that


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sevnik0202 said:


> Its 10 for me but it never shows on my posts.


It increased! For you too. What's going on? hehehe Whoever did this, thanks! But please let us (at least me) know how this 'Rep Power' thing works? Rep is what? Reputation? Reply? Response?

Only if I had asked for 5 million dollars! 

Cheers


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Knaeem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an alert that the status of my application has changed. I logged in to check and the status shows finalised. Below every applicant, I see a grant status and view grant letter but when I click on the grant letter, it shows nothing.
> 
> Does this mean that my Visa is approves. My correspondence goes to my agents email I'd so can't check the mail at this time as its too early in the morning here.


Congrats. Hope you get the grant letters soon.


----------



## Knaeem

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats. Hope you get the grant letters soon.


Thanks! Got the grant letters!


----------



## Sam16

Hi Friends,
Just got the direct grant from Immigration. Not sure from which team it was as nothing is mentioned in correspondence. It was almost 2 months from lodgement to grant.:whoo::whoo::


----------



## dineshb

Hi,
Did you upload form 80 as well or did you wait for co to ask form 80.

Br





Sam16 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just got the direct grant from Immigration. Not sure from which team it was as nothing is mentioned in correspondence. It was almost 2 months from lodgement to grant.:whoo::whoo::


----------



## dineshb

Hi,

Did you frontload form 80 or did you wait for co to ask for form 80.

Br



Knaeem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an alert that the status of my application has changed. I logged in to check and the status shows finalised. Below every applicant, I see a grant status and view grant letter but when I click on the grant letter, it shows nothing.
> 
> Does this mean that my Visa is approves. My correspondence goes to my agents email I'd so can't check the mail at this time as its too early in the morning here.


----------



## Sam16

dineshb said:


> Hi,
> Did you upload form 80 as well or did you wait for co to ask form 80.
> 
> Br


Hi Dinesh,
Yes I did upload Form 80 and Form 1221. I was the single applicant but looking to make the process faster so I uploaded everything.


----------



## dineshb

Thx buddy.



Sam16 said:


> Hi Dinesh,
> Yes I did upload Form 80 and Form 1221. I was the single applicant but looking to make the process faster so I uploaded everything.


----------



## kevin538

Guys - Again today Immi site is acting funny is unavailable for me, anybody face this issue ?


----------



## Sam16

kevin538 said:


> Guys - Again today Immi site is acting funny is unavailable for me, anybody face this issue ?


Same issue Kevin. I just checked when I got status change notification of my ImmiAccount but I couldn't login.


----------



## Knaeem

dineshb said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you frontload form 80 or did you wait for co to ask for form 80.
> 
> Br


Frontloaded firm 80 and all the documents.


----------



## sevnik0202

Knaeem said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an alert that the status of my application has changed. I logged in to check and the status shows finalised. Below every applicant, I see a grant status and view grant letter but when I click on the grant letter, it shows nothing.
> 
> Does this mean that my Visa is approves. My correspondence goes to my agents email I'd so can't check the mail at this time as its too early in the morning here.


Congrats


----------



## sevnik0202

Sam16 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just got the direct grant from Immigration. Not sure from which team it was as nothing is mentioned in correspondence. It was almost 2 months from lodgement to grant.:whoo::whoo::


Congrats


----------



## sevnik0202

MaxTheWolf said:


> It increased! For you too. What's going on? hehehe Whoever did this, thanks! But please let us (at least me) know how this 'Rep Power' thing works? Rep is what? Reputation? Reply? Response?
> 
> Only if I had asked for 5 million dollars!
> 
> Cheers


Its reputation in my view.


----------



## padmakarrao

Knaeem said:


> Thanks! Got the grant letters!


Congrats for the grant, best wishes for a great future in Oz


----------



## padmakarrao

Sam16 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Just got the direct grant from Immigration. Not sure from which team it was as nothing is mentioned in correspondence. It was almost 2 months from lodgement to grant.:whoo::whoo::


Congrats Sam, best wishes for a great future in Oz


----------



## goingtoau

When visa gets granted, does it show in the application status as granted on the portal ? As currently it is in-progress for me. It has been so from the beginning . So can I expect that after a decision on my case the status should get changed to grant or finalized or something as such?


----------



## sevnik0202

goingtoau said:


> When visa gets granted, does it show in the application status as granted on the portal ? As currently it is in-progress for me. It has been so from the beginning . So can I expect that after a decision on my case the status should get changed to grant or finalized or something as such?


Yes, the status will change to granted.


----------



## kevin538

padmakarrao said:


> Congrats Sam, best wishes for a great future in Oz


Hey Padmakarrao, Baga unara nanu thavulukinu unthan, naku epdu thurukunu theliyalethu. ( I am still hanging around )


----------



## dixiechic

Cant log in to immiaccount…anyone else getting this message: The system is currently unavailable…


thanks


----------



## JennyAus

mattcuz said:


> JennyAus said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> how long does it take a CO to give visa grant from the day he receives the requested docs from you??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JennyAus,what docs were requested?
Click to expand...

Hi, they requested further health check such as Hep B and C for me coz I am a nurse . In addition , the evidence of residing in a regional area was also requested.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

mattcuz said:


> Hey.
> 
> Another grant in September with no form 80.
> 
> "Hi Guys, Just got my grant an hour ago, below is my timeline, hope it helps. Lodged on 12 September, got "the email" at 9am 13 November, exactly 60 days. For your information, I did not upload FORM 80 and I don't think Form 80 is necessary as 100% of my friends who applied 189 without Form 80 got grants successfully. Finally, I wish to appreciate the friendly helps from this forum and will stay as much as I can to help other applicants. Going to update the tracker right on, someone messed up with the doc... Good luck on your results, guys."


Congrats !!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

I get this msg since last couple of days. I am able to login but cannot view my application.

"The system is currenty unavailable"

I guess someone is working on my application. Or is it the same for everyone.


----------



## ss_major

WOW!! Finger cross...

Hi, mates. I am so glad to tell you that i got my golden mail just several minutes ago.
So so so excited. Please find my timeline here below from my signature, hoping help you.
One additional info, I paid VAC2 yesterday and made the call to CO team, checking if the money was received correctly. Then the lady, with nice voice, answered me that she would reply me in a few minutes.... BOOM....Suddently, The golden mail arrived.
I have check VEVO, no problem.

Hoping you get your grants very soon!! Good luck!! See you guys soon in Aus.


----------



## IndigoKKing

ss_major said:


> WOW!! Finger cross...
> 
> Hi, mates. I am so glad to tell you that i got my golden mail just several minutes ago.
> So so so excited. Please find my timeline here below from my signature, hoping help you.
> One additional info, I paid VAC2 yesterday and made the call to CO team, checking if the money was received correctly. Then the lady, with nice voice, answered me that she would reply me in a few minutes.... BOOM....Suddently, The golden mail arrived.
> I have check VEVO, no problem.
> 
> Hoping you get your grants very soon!! Good luck!! See you guys soon in Aus.


Congrats!


----------



## mattcuz

ss_major said:


> WOW!! Finger cross...
> 
> Hi, mates. I am so glad to tell you that i got my golden mail just several minutes ago.
> So so so excited. Please find my timeline here below from my signature, hoping help you.
> One additional info, I paid VAC2 yesterday and made the call to CO team, checking if the money was received correctly. Then the lady, with nice voice, answered me that she would reply me in a few minutes.... BOOM....Suddently, The golden mail arrived.
> I have check VEVO, no problem.
> 
> Hoping you get your grants very soon!! Good luck!! See you guys soon in Aus.


Wow congrats. Super happy for you  No form 80 for you either?


----------



## ausplanery

Congratulation~~~~ :cheer2: ss_major! Start planning 



ss_major said:


> WOW!! Finger cross...
> 
> Hi, mates. I am so glad to tell you that i got my golden mail just several minutes ago.
> So so so excited. Please find my timeline here below from my signature, hoping help you.
> One additional info, I paid VAC2 yesterday and made the call to CO team, checking if the money was received correctly. Then the lady, with nice voice, answered me that she would reply me in a few minutes.... BOOM....Suddently, The golden mail arrived.
> I have check VEVO, no problem.
> 
> Hoping you get your grants very soon!! Good luck!! See you guys soon in Aus.


----------



## sumaya

ss_major said:


> WOW!! Finger cross...
> 
> Hi, mates. I am so glad to tell you that i got my golden mail just several minutes ago.
> So so so excited. Please find my timeline here below from my signature, hoping help you.
> One additional info, I paid VAC2 yesterday and made the call to CO team, checking if the money was received correctly. Then the lady, with nice voice, answered me that she would reply me in a few minutes.... BOOM....Suddently, The golden mail arrived.
> I have check VEVO, no problem.
> 
> Hoping you get your grants very soon!! Good luck!! See you guys soon in Aus.


Hey! Congrats!!!


----------



## ss_major

mattcuz said:


> Wow congrats. Super happy for you  No form 80 for you either?


No form 80 was uploaded. And CO didn't ask to.


----------



## ss_major

WOW!! Finger cross...

Hi, mates. I am so glad to tell you that i got my golden mail today.
So so so excited. Please find my timeline here below from my signature, hoping help you.
One additional info, I paid VAC2 yesterday and made the call to CO team, checking if the money was received correctly. Then the lady, with nice voice, answered me that she would reply me in a few minutes.... BOOM....Suddently, The golden mail arrived. 
I have check VEVO, no problem.

Hoping you get your grants very soon!! Good luck!! See you guys soon in Aus. 

BTW, no form 80 was requested/ uploaded before.


----------



## vcr_delhi

*Status of 189 Visa Application*

Hi All,
I have applied for 189 Visa on 23rd Sept 2014 through immi.gov.au site. I have few questions:
1. How can i check whether a case officer has been assigned to me or not?
2. How can i check the status of my application, since every time when i check on the site its say "In-progress".
3. One of my friend applied in the month of August (22nd) 2014, he got his PR on 22nd Oct 2014 but he applied through an Agent. Just want to know if the application applied through agents takes priority over the individual applications?
4. When can i expect my PR to come?
5. Last one, do i need to fill any forms? Because i have just uploaded all the required docs and not the forms.

Quick response will be appreciated.


----------



## ronthevisio

Usha Abhilash said:


> I get this msg since last couple of days. I am able to login but cannot view my application.
> 
> "The system is currenty unavailable"
> 
> I guess someone is working on my application. Or is it the same for everyone.


Clearing the browser cache helped me. You may give it a try.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

ronthevisio said:


> Clearing the browser cache helped me. You may give it a try.


Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA

1. NO you cannot check if CO is assigned.
2. Neither can you check status. It ll stay in progress until grant.
3. Rumours and speculation. No such thing exists.
4. max 3 months or earlier.
5. Form 80 (not mandatory thou)


----------



## vcr_delhi

Thanks GinjaNINJA for the quick reply.
Do you recommend me to fill Form 80 ?


----------



## Stakeout

vcr_delhi said:


> Thanks GinjaNINJA for the quick reply.
> Do you recommend me to fill Form 80 ?


Form 80 is a lengthy 16 pages form and COs seemed to be asking for it rather than not.

There is no harm filling up and uploading to to save the future hassle of doing it later should the CO request for it.


----------



## mithu93ku

It's Mithu for both of you; use these Rep power wisely ! 



sevnik0202 said:


> Its reputation in my view.





MaxTheWolf said:


> It increased! For you too. What's going on? hehehe Whoever did this, thanks! But please let us (at least me) know how this 'Rep Power' thing works? Rep is what? Reputation? Reply? Response?
> 
> Only if I had asked for 5 million dollars!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## vcr_delhi

Stakeout said:


> Form 80 is a lengthy 16 pages form and COs seemed to be asking for it rather than not.
> 
> There is no harm filling up and uploading to to save the future hassle of doing it later should the CO request for it.


After seeing the form 80, I found that it is similar to what they have asked in the Visa application. So its more of duplicating the information and its a very lengthy form. 
Also, I feel till now the CO must have asked me for the form 80 since its more than a month, when i submitted my visa application.

Any comments?


----------



## XINGSINGH

ss_major said:


> WOW!! Finger cross...
> 
> Hi, mates. I am so glad to tell you that i got my golden mail just several minutes ago.
> So so so excited. Please find my timeline here below from my signature, hoping help you.
> One additional info, I paid VAC2 yesterday and made the call to CO team, checking if the money was received correctly. Then the lady, with nice voice, answered me that she would reply me in a few minutes.... BOOM....Suddently, The golden mail arrived.
> I have check VEVO, no problem.
> 
> Hoping you get your grants very soon!! Good luck!! See you guys soon in Aus.


Congrats major

What is vac2


----------



## Ohhlala

Stakeout said:


> Form 80 is a lengthy 16 pages form and COs seemed to be asking for it rather than not.
> 
> There is no harm filling up and uploading to to save the future hassle of doing it later should the CO request for it.


Yea I agree. Just fill it up upfront to save hassle later. Tho some items inside might seem like duplication, there are quite a few info required which are new.

Looks like not much progress today - 13 Nov. :rain:


----------



## vimalnair

vcr_delhi said:


> Hi All,
> I have applied for 189 Visa on 23rd Sept 2014 through immi.gov.au site. I have few questions:
> 1. How can i check whether a case officer has been assigned to me or not?
> 2. How can i check the status of my application, since every time when i check on the site its say "In-progress".
> 3. One of my friend applied in the month of August (22nd) 2014, he got his PR on 22nd Oct 2014 but he applied through an Agent. Just want to know if the application applied through agents takes priority over the individual applications?
> 4. When can i expect my PR to come?
> 5. Last one, do i need to fill any forms? Because i have just uploaded all the required docs and not the forms.
> 
> Quick response will be appreciated.


Hi VCR,
My reply as per my knowledge,
1. Normally you dont come to know if CO is assigned or not unless they ask for further documents, else its an internal matter and if all are ok then you will get a direct grant.
2. The status normally remains "In-Progress". They change if document is requried by CO or a grant is received.
3. The issue of grant varies for different criterias like EOI points, category under which applied, etc...so have patience. If all documents are in place and everything is order you can get it faster.
4. As per the DIBP site they say for 189 category within 3 months.
5.Forms are not needed and if needed then CO will inform you.

Hope i tried to clear your doubts as per my knowledge.


----------



## XINGSINGH

patricoco said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got my grant an hour ago, below is my timeline, hope it helps.
> Lodged on 12 September, got "the email" at 9am 13 November, exactly 60 days.
> For your information, I did not upload FORM 80 and I don't think Form 80 is necessary as 100% of my friends who applied 189 without Form 80 got grants successfully.
> Finally, I wish to appreciate the friendly helps from this forum and will stay as much as I can to help other applicants.
> Going to update the tracker right on, someone messed up with the doc...
> Good luck on your results, guys.


Congrats


----------



## TheExpatriate

mithu93ku said:


> It's Mithu for both of you; use these Rep power wisely !


how did you do it  ?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Zabeen said:


> Congrats...


Congrats radical


----------



## mithu93ku

TheExpatriate said:


> how did you do it  ?


By pressing "thanks" button only !


----------



## freak199

*IMMI System unavailable...*

Friends....

I am trying to upload few files to immi website...but after I log into my immi LOGIN...with correct u/n and p/w it takes me to the message about system issues /downtimes etc... then I click continue...to access my Account management it says ":The System is currently unavailable "... although I faced this issues two days back... with CHROME browser I logged in using Internet Explorer...and was able to login then.... but today both the browsers same issue...


Any body and solution or update...

Cheers
Vinay


----------



## _shel

mithu93ku said:


> By pressing "thanks" button only !


 Apparently so, though admin set that not us mods so not a clue if anything else is needed.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

ss_major said:


> WOW!! Finger cross...
> 
> Hi, mates. I am so glad to tell you that i got my golden mail today.
> So so so excited. Please find my timeline here below from my signature, hoping help you.
> One additional info, I paid VAC2 yesterday and made the call to CO team, checking if the money was received correctly. Then the lady, with nice voice, answered me that she would reply me in a few minutes.... BOOM....Suddently, The golden mail arrived.
> I have check VEVO, no problem.
> 
> Hoping you get your grants very soon!! Good luck!! See you guys soon in Aus.
> 
> BTW, no form 80 was requested/ uploaded before.


Congrats


----------



## Ohhlala

freak199 said:


> Friends....
> 
> I am trying to upload few files to immi website...but after I log into my immi LOGIN...with correct u/n and p/w it takes me to the message about system issues /downtimes etc... then I click continue...to access my Account management it says ":The System is currently unavailable "... although I faced this issues two days back... with CHROME browser I logged in using Internet Explorer...and was able to login then.... but today both the browsers same issue...
> 
> 
> Any body and solution or update...
> 
> Cheers
> Vinay



Just tried to access with Chrome. Seems to be working fine..


----------



## mithu93ku

_shel said:


> Apparently so, though admin set that not us mods so not a clue if anything else is needed.


Great "xabiachica" once gave me some " Rep Power" and told me to use it wisely! Do not know how wisely I have used it so far.


----------



## remya2013

Congrats to all who received grant today :cheer2:


----------



## freak199

Ohhlala said:


> Just tried to access with Chrome. Seems to be working fine..


Thanks for your effort....

guess it is to do with the region i am trying to login...INDIA\Karnatka\Bangalore

But I am damn sure there is a issue with system issues...coz i faced it two days ago..


Strange I will check how to Flag it to the Immi Website Master...

thanks


----------



## chandelshalu23

*Got direct grant*

Hi Friends, 

Today i got Direct grant from " GSM Brisbane". 
Visa lodged:14 September 2014 with 65 points.


----------



## mattcuz

chandelshalu23 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today i got Direct grant from " GSM Brisbane".
> Visa lodged:14 September 2014 with 65 points.


Wow. Congrats. What did you upload for direct grant?


----------



## chandelshalu23

mattcuz said:


> Wow. Congrats. What did you upload for direct grant?


I uploaded all educational proofs, experience letters, salary slips, taxation letters, PCC and Medical.
No form 80.


----------



## sevnik0202

ss_major said:


> WOW!! Finger cross...
> 
> Hi, mates. I am so glad to tell you that i got my golden mail today.
> So so so excited. Please find my timeline here below from my signature, hoping help you.
> One additional info, I paid VAC2 yesterday and made the call to CO team, checking if the money was received correctly. Then the lady, with nice voice, answered me that she would reply me in a few minutes.... BOOM....Suddently, The golden mail arrived.
> I have check VEVO, no problem.
> 
> Hoping you get your grants very soon!! Good luck!! See you guys soon in Aus.
> 
> BTW, no form 80 was requested/ uploaded before.


Congrats mate


----------



## mattcuz

chandelshalu23 said:


> mattcuz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Congrats. What did you upload for direct grant?
> 
> 
> 
> I uploaded all educational proofs, experience letters, salary slips, taxation letters, PCC and Medical.
> No form 80.
Click to expand...

Great. Thank you very much. You must be over the moon


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdidula

Lodged visa on 12th September.. Still waiting for any news from DIAC!


----------



## goingtoau

chandelshalu23 said:


> I uploaded all educational proofs, experience letters, salary slips, taxation letters, PCC and Medical.
> No form 80.


Congrats mate. Is it 189 or 190


----------



## chandelshalu23

goingtoau said:


> congrats mate. Is it 189 or 190


189


----------



## chandelshalu23

mattcuz said:


> Great. Thank you very much. You must be over the moon


ya.. i was waiting for this desperately...


----------



## mattcuz

chandelshalu23 said:


> mattcuz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Thank you very much. You must be over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya.. i was waiting for this desperately...
Click to expand...

me too. I have faith that it will work out for me.


----------



## ashok magadum

mattcuz said:


> Ashok, what docs did the CO ask for?


He asked bank statement and one of my previous company's work experience.
Those documents were already uploaded, but still he asked!


----------



## fly2shashi

sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats mate


Congrats all who got their grants and all the best with the move to Oz 

SS


----------



## amhalabi

Hi guys, 

just wanted to tell you that i have been contacted today by Brisbane team asking for extra information, PCC and form80 for my wife (mine was front loaded). Finger crossed to get grant soon


----------



## freak199

Ohhlala said:


> Just tried to access with Chrome. Seems to be working fine..


Any one facing immi website down time...since past 4 days...


Any help to mitigate this issue is highly appreciated..

Cheers


----------



## goingtoau

One general thought, when someone says *"the CO is assigned to me on so and so date"* that actually means he/she comes to know on that day that the CO is assigned to the case because the CO has contacted him/her. But in reality, it is quite possible that the CO was assigned a few days or a week back and on that day the CO decides to send the mail to the applicant for any extra document for the first time. If my assumption is true then the CO's assignment date is correctly known to those who contact the office and ask for it. 

Guys please share your valuable opinions on this. Am I getting it correctly ?


----------



## goingtoau

ashok magadum said:


> He asked bank statement and one of my previous company's work experience.
> Those documents were already uploaded, but still he asked!


What kind of documents you have submitted for the work experience when asked ?


----------



## kevin538

Guys, I couldn't login the immi account as system is unavailable anybody has this issue today ?


----------



## ronthevisio

freak199 said:


> Ohhlala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried to access with Chrome. Seems to be working fine..
> 
> 
> 
> Any one facing immi website down time...since past 4 days...
> 
> 
> Any help to mitigate this issue is highly appreciated..
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Try clearing browser cache. Browser history is different. I've always been able to login after that multie times a day!


----------



## sumaya

chandelshalu23 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today i got Direct grant from " GSM Brisbane".
> Visa lodged:14 September 2014 with 65 points.


Congratulations!


----------



## vimalnair

goingtoau said:


> One general thought, when someone says *"the CO is assigned to me on so and so date"* that actually means he/she comes to know on that day that the CO is assigned to the case because the CO has contacted him/her. But in reality, it is quite possible that the CO was assigned a few days or a week back and on that day the CO decides to send the mail to the applicant for any extra document for the first time. If my assumption is true then the CO's assignment date is correctly known to those who contact the office and ask for it.
> 
> Guys please share your valuable opinions on this. Am I getting it correctly ?


Hi,
I think you are correct and even i had the same opinion in mind...


----------



## maq_qatar

ss_major said:


> WOW!! Finger cross...
> 
> Hi, mates. I am so glad to tell you that i got my golden mail today.
> So so so excited. Please find my timeline here below from my signature, hoping help you.
> One additional info, I paid VAC2 yesterday and made the call to CO team, checking if the money was received correctly. Then the lady, with nice voice, answered me that she would reply me in a few minutes.... BOOM....Suddently, The golden mail arrived.
> I have check VEVO, no problem.
> 
> Hoping you get your grants very soon!! Good luck!! See you guys soon in Aus.
> 
> BTW, no form 80 was requested/ uploaded before.


Congrats dear.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vasu G

maq_qatar said:


> Congrats dear.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Hey buddy !!

How are you ??

Me too planning in Feb.. Where are you headed ??

-Vasu.


----------



## maq_qatar

Vasu G said:


> Hey buddy !!
> 
> How are you ??
> 
> Me too planning in Feb.. Where are you headed ??
> 
> -Vasu.


Hi vasu, 

My dates are not decided but most probably in last week of feb or 1 week of march for sydney. 
I already shared my planning in ozflyers 2015 group.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Annsiya

Hello Guys,
Plz I need an advice..I got my caseofficer today asking for medicals and pcc for non migrating dependent.I emailed in return to include my husband as migrating dependent.After few mintues CO replied agreeing for the same and sent additional forms for including him to my application.Should I complete these forms and emailed to Co ?Coz in the forwarded mail its stated as follows-" Send Form 1436 as a scanned attachment by email to < Insert VPO Team Mail Box > in PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file format."What is this mean??? Also,My husband passport was reissued with new number, so Do I need to upload form 929 for this?
The health examination list generated has old passport number.So does it affect his medicals if he goes with this letter since he has new passport??
Plz urgent help..

Kind Regards,
Annsiya


----------



## Vasu G

maq_qatar said:


> Hi vasu,
> 
> My dates are not decided but most probably in last week of feb or 1 week of march for sydney.
> I already shared my planning in ozflyers 2015 group.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


Ohh.. I didn't know you are in the group..  . I couldn't recognize your actual name in the group..


----------



## maq_qatar

Vasu G said:


> Ohh.. I didn't know you are in the group..  . I couldn't recognize your actual name in the group..


Ohh..i think you forgot. You sent me ur contact no. to add in a group.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## ashok magadum

goingtoau said:


> What kind of documents you have submitted for the work experience when asked ?


For experience: My offer letter/relieving letter/statutory declaration from my manager/his visiting card.

Bank statement: Highlighted all the salary credited details in PDF.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Good luck all for tomorrow invites!!


----------



## skim

Good luck to all!hope we all get on OK !


----------



## skksundar

Got My invite friends! I will be extremely happy to see all of you posting your "Invitation received" message now!!!


----------



## aamir321

When did u get the invite? Today?


----------



## goingtoau

Annsiya said:


> Hello Guys,
> Plz I need an advice..I got my caseofficer today asking for medicals and pcc for non migrating dependent.I emailed in return to include my husband as migrating dependent.After few mintues CO replied agreeing for the same and sent additional forms for including him to my application.Should I complete these forms and emailed to Co ?Coz in the forwarded mail its stated as follows-" Send Form 1436 as a scanned attachment by email to < Insert VPO Team Mail Box > in PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file format."What is this mean??? Also,My husband passport was reissued with new number, so Do I need to upload form 929 for this?
> The health examination list generated has old passport number.So does it affect his medicals if he goes with this letter since he has new passport??
> Plz urgent help..
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Annsiya


Please share your timeline.


----------



## hbalakrishna

*Info Needed about India PCC*

Hi , 

My query to who are in India now and applied for Indian PCC ... sorry for that need some Info for PCC 

Recently CO is allocated for my case.... CO asked me to get Indian PCC(I have got Australia's PCC and uploaded when I submit my VISA) now I have applied for Indian PCC on 12 th Nov 2014. I got slot for 16th December 2014. Is there any other way I get faster PCC ? 16th December is almost 40 days also that is Christmas period .. could you please suggest me way forward to get PCC faster if any ?

Thanks ....



ACS: FInal letter 31 July 14
IELTS:6.0 cleared August14
Submitted EOI: 16 August 14 with 60 Points
VISA Invitation: 8 th Sept 14
VISA lodged date : 11 Sept 14
CO assignment: 11NOv 14

Requested for India PCC 11 Nov 14.:fingerscrossed:ray:


----------



## skksundar

aamir321 said:


> When did u get the invite? Today?


Yeah, got it just now!


----------



## aleruk

skksundar said:


> Yeah, got it just now!


You have 65 points, don't you?

I'm on 60 points, date of effect/EOI submitted is 6th Nov. I'm 50/50 as to whether i'll get an invite during this round (nothing as of yet).


----------



## goingtoau

hbalakrishna said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My query to who are in India now and applied for Indian PCC ... sorry for that need some Info for PCC
> 
> Recently CO is allocated for my case.... CO asked me to get Indian PCC(I have got Australia's PCC and uploaded when I submit my VISA) now I have applied for Indian PCC on 12 th Nov 2014. I got slot for 16th December 2014. Is there any other way I get faster PCC ? 16th December is almost 40 days also that is Christmas period .. could you please suggest me way forward to get PCC faster if any ?
> 
> Thanks ....
> 
> ACS: FInal letter 31 July 14
> IELTS:6.0 cleared August14
> Submitted EOI: 16 August 14 with 60 Points
> VISA Invitation: 8 th Sept 14
> VISA lodged date : 11 Sept 14
> CO assignment: 11NOv 14
> 
> Requested for India PCC 11 Nov 14.:fingerscrossed:ray:



How have you applied for the Indian PCC ? is it from the police station or from the passport office.


----------



## skksundar

*occupation code please!!*



aleruk said:


> You have 65 points, don't you?
> 
> I'm on 60 points, date of effect/EOI submitted is 6th Nov. I'm 50/50 as to whether i'll get an invite during this round (nothing as of yet).


What's your Occupation Code?


----------



## madel1

*Got invited*



skksundar said:


> Got My invite friends! I will be extremely happy to see all of you posting your "Invitation received" message now!!!



Congrats ... me 2 I received my invitation..... so Glad


----------



## aleruk

skksundar said:


> What's your Occupation Code?


261312, which are issued on a pro-rata basis.


----------



## nidhipathak

hbalakrishna said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My query to who are in India now and applied for Indian PCC ... sorry for that need some Info for PCC
> 
> Recently CO is allocated for my case.... CO asked me to get Indian PCC(I have got Australia's PCC and uploaded when I submit my VISA) now I have applied for Indian PCC on 12 th Nov 2014. I got slot for 16th December 2014. Is there any other way I get faster PCC ? 16th December is almost 40 days also that is Christmas period .. could you please suggest me way forward to get PCC faster if any ?
> 
> Thanks ....
> 
> 
> 
> ACS: FInal letter 31 July 14
> IELTS:6.0 cleared August14
> Submitted EOI: 16 August 14 with 60 Points
> VISA Invitation: 8 th Sept 14
> VISA lodged date : 11 Sept 14
> CO assignment: 11NOv 14
> 
> Requested for India PCC 11 Nov 14.:fingerscrossed:ray:


1. how old is your passport ?
2. for PCC - walk-in is allowed in many passport offices.... call 18002581800 and check for your location. if walk-in is allowed, go between 9am -11am. and apply early...then will go to police station...then chase ur police station reps.... and you should be done in 10 days...


----------



## goingtoau

ashok magadum said:


> For experience: My offer letter/relieving letter/statutory declaration from my manager/his visiting card.
> 
> Bank statement: Highlighted all the salary credited details in PDF.


I did the same thing but did not provide any visiting card as my Managers do not have any..is that a problem ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

hbalakrishna said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My query to who are in India now and applied for Indian PCC ... sorry for that need some Info for PCC
> 
> Recently CO is allocated for my case.... CO asked me to get Indian PCC(I have got Australia's PCC and uploaded when I submit my VISA) now I have applied for Indian PCC on 12 th Nov 2014. I got slot for 16th December 2014. Is there any other way I get faster PCC ? 16th December is almost 40 days also that is Christmas period .. could you please suggest me way forward to get PCC faster if any ?
> 
> Thanks ....
> 
> 
> 
> ACS: FInal letter 31 July 14
> IELTS:6.0 cleared August14
> Submitted EOI: 16 August 14 with 60 Points
> VISA Invitation: 8 th Sept 14
> VISA lodged date : 11 Sept 14
> CO assignment: 11NOv 14
> 
> Requested for India PCC 11 Nov 14.:fingerscrossed:ray:


You dont have to wait until the appointment day. Walkin between 9am-11am any day.
If passport address same as current address PCC will be issued in an hour if different might take a week or 10 days.


----------



## jabberaussie

jabberaussie said:


> I request everyone not to sort the fields in the google sheet. Update it regularly and keep your timelines in the signature as well for ease of following!
> 
> An update to IT guys: It seems like CO allocation has reached 3rd Sept applicants. Sumaya (261312) has got Adelaide team assigned (from the gsheet).
> varun71863, radical & Balakrishna - in queue next. You should be getting CO assigned within next week. All eyes on you. :nerd:


Looking into a history post  , in exactly 7 days - radical has already got the grant, Balakrishna has got CO assigned (congrats to both) and no news from varun71863? And guys, please keep updating the tracker.

I am particularly interested in the 261312 skill, it appears that the process have touched applications until Sept 11.

Everyones getting grant or CO assigned in almost 2months. I just hope that I get a CO allocated by November 21st.

Good luck to all. Sumaya, still no news?


----------



## hbalakrishna

jabberaussie said:


> Looking into a history post  , in exactly 7 days - radical has already got the grant, Balakrishna has got CO assigned (congrats to both) and no news from varun71863? And guys, please keep updating the tracker.
> 
> I am particularly interested in the 261312 skill, it appears that the process have touched applications until Sept 11.
> 
> Everyones getting grant or CO assigned in almost 2months. I just hope that I get a CO allocated by November 21st.
> 
> Good luck to all. Sumaya, still no news?


Hello jabberaussie,
As per My guess you will get it by 22nd November but.. 22nd is holiday hoping it will be done by 23 rd November Good Luck


----------



## hbalakrishna

nidhipathak said:


> 1. how old is your passport ?
> 2. for PCC - walk-in is allowed in many passport offices.... call 18002581800 and check for your location. if walk-in is allowed, go between 9am -11am. and apply early...then will go to police station...then chase ur police station reps.... and you should be done in 10 days...



I got my passport in 2009 and my current address and address in passport are different . Thanks for number I will call them and get it done soon many thanks for providing me info


----------



## ashok magadum

goingtoau said:


> I did the same thing but did not provide any visiting card as my Managers do not have any..is that a problem ?


They need a proof that he is your manager and works for that company.

Otherwise, you can request experience letter from HR (in company letter head and seal) and provide that.


----------



## Annsiya

My timeline as follows.

Occupation-Registered Nurse 
EOI-Sep 5 2014 skilled nomination 190 visa
SS-VIC
VIsa lodge-Sep 12 2014 ( myself-onshore)
Medicals and Pcc - upfront ( myself)
CO allocation-Nov 13
Requested -Adding Additional applicant ( Husband) on Nov 13
Husband pcc and medical pending...


----------



## jabberaussie

hbalakrishna said:


> Hello jabberaussie,
> As per My guess you will get it by 22nd November but.. 22nd is holiday hoping it will be done by 23 rd November Good Luck


Thank you! 23rd is a holiday as well. So lets say between 24 and 28th. I can contain my excitement till then. No issues


----------



## hbalakrishna

goingtoau said:


> How have you applied for the Indian PCC ? is it from the police station or from the passport office.


@goingtoau

Thanks for your resposne
From passport online website...


----------



## hbalakrishna

jabberaussie said:


> Thank you! 23rd is a holiday as well. So lets say between 24 and 28th. I can contain my excitement till then. No issues


You will receive on or before 24th November ... Good luck keep yourself excited


----------



## ykr

*EOI Selected 14-Nov-14*

Received the invite at 18:47 IST 

==========================================
--> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
--> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
--> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
--> Points - 70
--> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
--> Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14
==========================================


----------



## sumaya

jabberaussie said:


> Looking into a history post  , in exactly 7 days - radical has already got the grant, Balakrishna has got CO assigned (congrats to both) and no news from varun71863? And guys, please keep updating the tracker.
> 
> I am particularly interested in the 261312 skill, it appears that the process have touched applications until Sept 11.
> 
> Everyones getting grant or CO assigned in almost 2months. I just hope that I get a CO allocated by November 21st.
> 
> Good luck to all. Sumaya, still no news?


NOTHING yet.. Bangladeshi applications take more time than Indian applications. But I'm being optimistic,, Pray for me.. 

What about u?


----------



## remya2013

hbalakrishna said:


> I got my passport in 2009 and my current address and address in passport are different . Thanks for number I will call them and get it done soon many thanks for providing me info


just search for your specific psk's page , it will have information like weather walk in is allowed or not


----------



## Finally

Hi Everyone

I am a silent member of this forum for quite some time and got my Grant Yesterday...

This is my first post... 

Would like to thank all of you for your valuable support... 
ICT Business Analyst
Applied for PR on 13th August
Granted on 13th November

As a contribution from my end to all the people starting to look for jobs (specially for ICT folks)
(have been here for almost 2 years now... 

- Get your CV done by Professionals, it really helps
- Get some niche skills if u don't already have it learn them... it would make your life easier.. 
- Lowering your salary expectations doesn't increase your chance to get u a job to a large extend...  
- Sydney is costly, Melbourne is relatively cheap


Regards


----------



## XINGSINGH

Finally said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am a silent member of this forum for quite some time and got my Grant Yesterday...
> 
> This is my first post...
> 
> Would like to thank all of you for your valuable support...
> ICT Business Analyst
> Applied for PR on 13th August
> Granted on 13th November
> 
> As a contribution from my end to all the people starting to look for jobs (specially for ICT folks)
> (have been here for almost 2 years now...
> 
> - Get your CV done by Professionals, it really helps
> - Get some niche skills if u don't already have it learn them... it would make your life easier..
> - Lowering your salary expectations doesn't increase your chance to get u a job to a large extend...
> - Sydney is costly, Melbourne is relatively cheap
> 
> Regards


Congrats


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Annsiya said:


> Hello Guys,
> Plz I need an advice..I got my caseofficer today asking for medicals and pcc for non migrating dependent.I emailed in return to include my husband as migrating dependent.After few mintues CO replied agreeing for the same and sent additional forms for including him to my application.Should I complete these forms and emailed to Co ?Coz in the forwarded mail its stated as follows-" Send Form 1436 as a scanned attachment by email to < Insert VPO Team Mail Box > in PDF, JPEG, TIFF or BMP file format."What is this mean??? Also,My husband passport was reissued with new number, so Do I need to upload form 929 for this?
> The health examination list generated has old passport number.So does it affect his medicals if he goes with this letter since he has new passport??
> Plz urgent help..
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Annsiya


Regarding medicals - You can do the medicals with the renewed passport. HAP id letter with old passport details is OK.

I was in the same situation. My passport was less than 6 months valid and the hospital refused to do the medicals. I went with the renewed passport and the HAP letter with old passport no. I got my meds finalized without any issues.


----------



## Annsiya

Thanks Usha for your kind information..One more query, U have gone for medicals after updating new passport details with DIBP Right??Have u filled form 929 and emailed your caseofficer?

Cheers 
Annsiya


----------



## harikris4u

TheExpatriate said:


> there is no alternative to getting the PCC. You can ask for an extension because of the time required, but no waiver will be given


In India you could get PCC very easily.. You should not go to POLICE for PCC….

Go to Passport website, There you can schedule an appointment for PCC and on the day of your appointment, you will get your PCC… Same day result..

I live in chennai, here we need to go directly to the Passport sega kendra, and show your passport, id documents and get the PCC.

Simple.


Cheers,
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## rujutaraval

Hi,

How can I know whether medical reports are uploaded or not by the hospital? It still shows as recommended on immi website,not received.


----------



## kevin538

rujutaraval said:


> Hi,
> 
> How can I know whether medical reports are uploaded or not by the hospital? It still shows as recommended on immi website,not received.


Hi rujutaraval,

Here you go, click on the link and give your details

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## thunderbird350

TheExpatriate said:


> there is no alternative to getting the PCC. You can ask for an extension because of the time required, but no waiver will be given


Thanks TheExpatriate
Got my PCC in 3 days, after I paid the police officer. For 2 months I tried like hell without paying but nothing worked.
Have submitted all the docs to CO now waiting for CO to respond.:fingerscrossed:
Can I expect the CO to reply in a week or wait for the 28days time.


Hi All,
People who get PCC on same day of application are lucky.
Others who get stuck in this its hell.
I am not encouraging corruption but sharing what happened with me.
1st time when I said no to 5000 bribe the police officer sent adverse report.
I had to go to RPO stand for 3hrs open the file again go to CID than police station 
but nothing changed. finally PCC was giving sleepless nights and CO requested PCC
and thanks to this forum found how imp PCC is.
Went straight to the officer paid the money to her and instantly she confirmed by 3days i will get it. 

A senior cop told me everyone is involved in this at the end of the day all money gets distributed equally and goes till the police station head.


----------



## XINGSINGH

thunderbird350 said:


> Thanks TheExpatriate
> Got my PCC in 3 days, after I paid the police officer. For 2 months I tried like hell without paying but nothing worked.
> Have submitted all the docs to CO now waiting for CO to respond.:fingerscrossed:
> Can I expect the CO to reply in a week or wait for the 28days time.
> 
> Hi All,
> People who get PCC on same day of application are lucky.
> Others who get stuck in this its hell.
> I am not encouraging corruption but sharing what happened with me.
> 1st time when I said no to 5000 bribe the police officer sent adverse report.
> I had to go to RPO stand for 3hrs open the file again go to CID than police station
> but nothing changed. finally PCC was giving sleepless nights and CO requested PCC
> and thanks to this forum found how imp PCC is.
> Went straight to the officer paid the money to her and instantly she confirmed by 3days i will get it.
> 
> A senior cop told me everyone is involved in this at the end of the day all money gets distributed equally and goes till the police station head.


Which country


----------



## nallamothu.msc

thunderbird350 said:


> Thanks TheExpatriate
> Got my PCC in 3 days, after I paid the police officer. For 2 months I tried like hell without paying but nothing worked.
> Have submitted all the docs to CO now waiting for CO to respond.:fingerscrossed:
> Can I expect the CO to reply in a week or wait for the 28days time.
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> People who get PCC on same day of application are lucky.
> Others who get stuck in this its hell.
> I am not encouraging corruption but sharing what happened with me.
> 1st time when I said no to 5000 bribe the police officer sent adverse report.
> I had to go to RPO stand for 3hrs open the file again go to CID than police station
> but nothing changed. finally PCC was giving sleepless nights and CO requested PCC
> and thanks to this forum found how imp PCC is.
> Went straight to the officer paid the money to her and instantly she confirmed by 3days i will get it.
> 
> A senior cop told me everyone is involved in this at the end of the day all money gets distributed equally and goes till the police station head.





100% 100% 100% false info.


----------



## rujutaraval

Thanks Kevin,

It just shows my personal,visa and identity details. Does that mean the hospital hasn't uploaded the reports yet?


----------



## dharam963

*Job Change during visa processing*

Hello All,

I have few queries.really appreciate if someone can answer :-

> Is it OK to change the job during visa processing.I just filed last week.If yes, then what i know is that i have to inform CO with form 1221 ASAP but do i need to take RnR again which i submitted during ACS and then also arrange from new employer.
> If i fill form 80 then do i need to fill for whole family(me,wife,kid(m sure not)) ?
> How much time it takes to get PCC in India ?Any idea ?
> I am leaving in Noida but my hometown in Punjab(Address mentioned on passport) so shall i apply to Punjab passport office or Noida.

Thanks.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Annsiya said:


> Thanks Usha for your kind information..One more query, U have gone for medicals after updating new passport details with DIBP Right??Have u filled form 929 and emailed your caseofficer?
> 
> Cheers
> Annsiya


Hi Annsiya,

I have not yet updated new passport details with DIBP. I am still waiting for CO allocation to submit Form 929 (have kept the form ready). 

I went to hosp with both new and old (cancelled) passport, and the old HAP ID letter. The hosp needs only new passport. I did the medicals on 8/11/2014 and the status changed to finalized on 12/11/2014.

You may also call the hospital to confirm the same. Double sure that there won't be any problem.

Regards
Usha


----------



## astal

Congrats guys..Is there anybody who got invite for 261311 with 60 points..Please share your applied date,so we can get some idea on when we can expect ours


----------



## vcr_delhi

hbalakrishna said:


> Hi ,
> 
> My query to who are in India now and applied for Indian PCC ... sorry for that need some Info for PCC
> 
> Recently CO is allocated for my case.... CO asked me to get Indian PCC(I have got Australia's PCC and uploaded when I submit my VISA) now I have applied for Indian PCC on 12 th Nov 2014. I got slot for 16th December 2014. Is there any other way I get faster PCC ? 16th December is almost 40 days also that is Christmas period .. could you please suggest me way forward to get PCC faster if any ?
> 
> Thanks ....
> 
> 
> 
> ACS: FInal letter 31 July 14
> IELTS:6.0 cleared August14
> Submitted EOI: 16 August 14 with 60 Points
> VISA Invitation: 8 th Sept 14
> VISA lodged date : 11 Sept 14
> CO assignment: 11NOv 14
> 
> Requested for India PCC 11 Nov 14.:fingerscrossed:ray:


Hi,
It happened to me also. But what you can do is, go directly to the center and apply PCC. Dont take a prior appointment. I did the same and I got my PCC on the same day. 

PCC via appointment will take more time than going directly.


----------



## akh1980

Hi,

(I had posted this a few days back)
I lodged my visa for subclass-189 on Sep 30th and eagerly waiting for a decision.

I would really appreciate if you can help me with an issue. I will be relocating next week to USA for a year. Hence, my address and employer will change and I understand
that I have to intimate DIBP about these (Form 1022).

I would like your thoughts on the following:

1. Should I inform them as soon as I land in USA and give the hotel address as residential address and submit another form after I get an accommodation? Or should I wait till I find a place before informing them of both change in employment and current address?

2. My worry is that a grant decision might be taken between the time I leave India and find an apartment there (Going by the trend, last week of November). In such a case, the decision by DIBP will be based on information that is not current. Now, if I submit form 1022 after the grant (if I get one), will they review their decision?

3. Finally, should I ask my agent to upload the form 1022 with the visa application or should I mail it to the CO?

If anyone has experienced such a situation or has information, please guide me.

Wishing good luck to everyone waiting for a grant and congratulations to those who have received it.

Regards,


----------



## goingtoau

Guys, any grant or CO allocation happens today? it's been very silent


----------



## vcr_delhi

Bro,
Which tracker r u talking about?
Could you plz share the same with me since I am also sailing in the same boat.

Waiting for the final grant?
Visa Applied on 23rd September
Medical and PCC uploaded on 6th Oct.


----------



## vcr_delhi

jabberaussie said:


> Congrats! Next is the biggest challenge of getting a job in Australia.. Good luck!
> I took the freedom to update the tracker on your behalf..
> 
> Sad to see not many grants today. Even sad to see that there is no progress in the process for Sumaya who shares the same skill with me..  Gud luck to you Sumaya!


Bro,
Which tracker r u talking about?
Could you plz share the same with me since I am also sailing in the same boat.

Waiting for the final grant?
Visa Applied on 23rd September
Medical and PCC uploaded on 6th Oct.


----------



## Ohhlala

Any new grants today? 14 Nov?


----------



## nallamothu.msc

goingtoau said:


> Guys, any grant or CO allocation happens today? it's been very silent


Holiday for Brisbane today


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

*Awesome!*



skksundar said:


> Got My invite friends! I will be extremely happy to see all of you posting your "Invitation received" message now!!!



Thats just awesome!! with how points u filed and when?? Good luck with next steps!


----------



## kevin538

rujutaraval said:


> Thanks Kevin,
> 
> It just shows my personal,visa and identity details. Does that mean the hospital hasn't uploaded the reports yet?


After login the site click on the "Print Information sheet" Button under the client visa details, Hope this helps.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

*Same as you*



aleruk said:


> You have 65 points, don't you?
> 
> I'm on 60 points, date of effect/EOI submitted is 6th Nov. I'm 50/50 as to whether i'll get an invite during this round (nothing as of yet).



I applied on Nov 4th with 60 points. no invite this round. Expected in next round on Nov 28th! dont worry we will get it soon! Good luck!


----------



## skksundar

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Thats just awesome!! with how points u filed and when?? Good luck with next steps!


With 65 points, I filed the EOI. Filed it late hoping I would get my daughter's passport in time along with the application!!


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

*Wow!!*



madel1 said:


> Congrats ... me 2 I received my invitation..... so Glad


Thats just so cooool ya! Enjoy! I am happy for you.

I guess I will get it in next. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vimalnair

dharam963 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have few queries.really appreciate if someone can answer :-
> 
> > Is it OK to change the job during visa processing.I just filed last week.If yes, then what i know is that i have to inform CO with form 1221 ASAP but do i need to take RnR again which i submitted during ACS and then also arrange from new employer.
> > If i fill form 80 then do i need to fill for whole family(me,wife,kid(m sure not)) ?
> > How much time it takes to get PCC in India ?Any idea ?
> > I am leaving in Noida but my hometown in Punjab(Address mentioned on passport) so shall i apply to Punjab passport office or Noida.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Dharam,
If you have already applied for VISA then changing your job will not make any difference as your points which you have calculated is as per what you have submitted and it is not going to change. Only if your location of residence is changing then you need to update that.
You can apply for PCC at Noida if you have address proofs for that location. Dont wait for the CO to ask for PCC. Apply for it through Passport seva kendra as it sometimes may take time.


----------



## Hector_2014

*My case*

Hi all,

Joined the Expat Forum today and boy, this is a happening place!

Congratulations to all who got an invite in the current round and all the best for your future course.

Following are my details:
ACS - Submitted 30 Sep 2014, Positive Assessment - 13 Oct 2014
ANZSCO Code: 261311 – Analyst Programmer 
IELTS - Appeared on 1 Nov 2014. Got Result today. Result:
Listening - 9
Reading - 9
Writing - 8.5
Speaking - 7.5 

Not yet submitted the EOI but would claim 65 points upon submission.

Now, I have following 2 queries (apologies if I am posting in the wrong Chat Thread):
1. Should I go for a revaluation of my IELTS so as to increase by points to 75 or 65 points are good enough for getting an invite in the next round?
2. My wife hasn't yet appeared for IELTS. Should I wait for her IELTS results before I submit an EOI?

Any inputs would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Joined the Expat Forum today and boy, this is a happening place!
> 
> Congratulations to all who got an invite in the current round and all the best for your future course.
> 
> Following are my details:
> ACS - Submitted 30 Sep 2014, Positive Assessment - 13 Oct 2014
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 – Analyst Programmer
> IELTS - Appeared on 1 Nov 2014. Got Result today. Result:
> Listening - 9
> Reading - 9
> Writing - 8.5
> Speaking - 7.5
> 
> Not yet submitted the EOI but would claim 65 points upon submission.
> 
> Now, I have following 2 queries (apologies if I am posting in the wrong Chat Thread):
> 1. Should I go for a revaluation of my IELTS so as to increase by points to 75 or 65 points are good enough for getting an invite in the next round?
> 2. My wife hasn't yet appeared for IELTS. Should I wait for her IELTS results before I submit an EOI?
> 
> Any inputs would be greatly appreciated!!



Welcome!

1. 65 are good points to get invite in next round.
2. If you are claiming the partner skill then your wife must have ielts and + ACS done for sure.

Good luck!!


----------



## GinjaNINJA

dharam963 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have few queries.really appreciate if someone can answer :-
> 
> > Is it OK to change the job during visa processing.I just filed last week.If yes, then what i know is that i have to inform CO with form 1221 ASAP but do i need to take RnR again which i submitted during ACS and then also arrange from new employer.
> > If i fill form 80 then do i need to fill for whole family(me,wife,kid(m sure not)) ?
> > How much time it takes to get PCC in India ?Any idea ?
> > I am leaving in Noida but my hometown in Punjab(Address mentioned on passport) so shall i apply to Punjab passport office or Noida.
> 
> Thanks.


>Changing jobs or getting promoted or being unemployed or working in unrelated field will not matter as once visa is lodged your points claim will be reviewed backwards from day of visa lodged.
>From 80 aint mandatory thou but if you fill it has to be for you and your wife (if included in application) kid aint required.
>If current address same as passport address then max 2 hrs if different may be a week or 10 days.
>Better do it in your hometown PSK(punjab) if you have free time. You ll get it immediately.


----------



## Hayer Saab

vcr_delhi said:


> Bro,
> Which tracker r u talking about?
> Could you plz share the same with me since I am also sailing in the same boat.
> 
> Waiting for the final grant?
> Visa Applied on 23rd September
> Medical and PCC uploaded on 6th Oct.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84

everyone Plz update your timeline here if not done same till now....


----------



## ronthevisio

msarkar_expat said:


> ronthevisio said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...age-ranking-visa-application.html#post5488489
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, ronthevisio. Looks like it's a long wait for me
Click to expand...

Hi msarkar,
Wondering if you received your PCC?

BR


----------



## ronthevisio

Guys, please note the system maintenance notice on the immi account site if you're planning to submit your application or attach any docs over the next weekend - 22,23


----------



## msarkar_expat

Yes, received PCC today...my application was finalised in 3 business days...courier took 2days to deliver


----------



## Usha Abhilash

dharam963 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have few queries.really appreciate if someone can answer :-
> 
> > Is it OK to change the job during visa processing.I just filed last week.If yes, then what i know is that i have to inform CO with form 1221 ASAP but do i need to take RnR again which i submitted during ACS and then also arrange from new employer.
> > If i fill form 80 then do i need to fill for whole family(me,wife,kid(m sure not)) ?
> > How much time it takes to get PCC in India ?Any idea ?
> > I am leaving in Noida but my hometown in Punjab(Address mentioned on passport) so shall i apply to Punjab passport office or Noida.
> 
> Thanks.


How much time it takes to get PCC in India ?Any idea ?

I had applied online on PSK website, paid fees and took an appointment. Visited PSK, got PCC immediately.


----------



## dharam963

Thanks vimalnair,Usha,GinjaNinja,

My PSK is Chandigarh so i have to apply PCC for whole family(myself,wife and kid) then collect certificate from chandigarh.I just got new passports few days back so even that time PCC has done.

Going to apply today.Hope will get soon.

Just one more query , is it valid for 1 year or 6 months ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

dharam963 said:


> Thanks vimalnair,Usha,GinjaNinja,
> 
> My PSK is Chandigarh so i have to apply PCC for whole family(myself,wife and kid) then collect certificate from chandigarh.I just got new passports few days back so even that time PCC has done.
> 
> Going to apply today.Hope will get soon.
> 
> Just one more query , is it valid for 1 year or 6 months ?


PCC for a kid is not required. PCC is for 18 and above.


----------



## Hector_2014

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> 1. 65 are good points to get invite in next round.
> 2. If you are claiming the partner skill then your wife must have ielts and + ACS done for sure.
> 
> Good luck!!


Thanks Expat for the information.

No. I am not claiming my partner skill. Is her IELTS score still required in order to submit an EOI?


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Hector_2014 said:


> Thanks Expat for the information.
> 
> No. I am not claiming my partner skill. Is her IELTS score still required in order to submit an EOI?


Family members English language proficiency

For each of your dependent applicants who are aged 18 years or older at the time of application must provide evidence of Functional English. If the applicant does not have evidence of having Functional English, you will need to provide a statement indicating your intention to pay the second instalment of the visa application charge.


----------



## jabberaussie

So its been a silent day, huh? and a weekend ahead! So what do u we learn from this - nothing much happens on Thursdays and Fridays - Don't shoot me, its just a guess.. 

Have a patient, peaceful, stress less weekend guys..  Lets start the business again on Monday.


----------



## Hector_2014

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Family members English language proficiency
> 
> For each of your dependent applicants who are aged 18 years or older at the time of application must provide evidence of Functional English. If the applicant does not have evidence of having Functional English, you will need to provide a statement indicating your intention to pay the second instalment of the visa application charge.


Thanks Expat!

Just submitted by EOI with 65 points. Wasn't asked for my Wife's IELTS details while submission.

Hoping for an invite soon!!


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Anilnag said:


> I will try answering one by one
> 1. If your 10th marksheet has your DOB, this document is enough for DOB evidence.
> 2. If you have an opportunity better you apply PCC one more time, because your first entry date is dependent on PCC and medicals date (whichever is earlier) else you might end up only one or two months time to have your first entry.
> 3. Yes. PCC dates can be different for you and your wife. (Remember PCC and Medicals date is considered for your first entry)
> 4. Doctors upload your medicals into the DIBP portal, generally they get reflected after 48 hours to 7days. You can followup with the hospital to know whether they have uploaded the medicals or not.


Hello, 

I do understand that my 10th certificate is enough for DOB proof. Thing is, my signature in that certificate is totally different from my present official signature. Wil that be a problem???


----------



## skksundar

Hector,

You need show a proof for your wife's functional English; you can do so by getting a letter from her college that her graduation subjects were taught completely on English!! Or she needs to o appear for Ielts n show her score as 4.5 overall.

All the very best!


----------



## JennyAus

For those who submitted further docs as requested by CO.

My agent told me that some CO could give you visa grant after they receive your requested docs; however, others would revisit your applications after 28 days to review further docs provided. So it varies from case officer to case officer. 

I submitted further docs requested a week ago, but still have to wait for his response. Not so sure when he will revisit my application. Hopefully , its not so long.


----------



## XINGSINGH

GUYS 

I am living in city different from one mentioned in my passport and both cities are under different rpo's. so, from where i shud get my pcc


----------



## harikris4u

XINGSINGH said:


> GUYS
> 
> I am living in city different from one mentioned in my passport and both cities are under different rpo's. so, from where i shud get my pcc


Doesn't matter where you are…

You are asking a question like this. I have a passport which i got from hyd. i live in bangalore. can i use the passport for travel..

Go to the passport office, reach the enquiry centre and submit your details, they would suggest you how to apply for PCC. Inform them you need it urgently as you have to travel.. they would do it fast..

if they ignore then, go to the head office and approach the sep reg passport officer.. they would help you… they are very helpful.. I got it in a day.


Cheers 
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## harikris4u

Hello All 

I reached the height of frustration.

Applied on 9th August. I called and found out the application was allocated to team 7 on 31st October.

According to website, I am supposed to get a mail from CO within two weeks of allocation. 

2 weeks end today and no mail or any intimation from them…

All of a sudden the immi website a does not open my application…..

Really frustrating and disappointing.

I am not sure what to do or whom to call..


Are there any guys from first week of August who did not get ANY intimation whatsoever from Immi dept…


Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## BossLadyMo

It said THIS SYSTEM IS NOT AVAILABLE for me too. But after a ehile, it worked. 

Try internet explorer.


----------



## kettlerope

Hi all,

I lodged my visa on 8th Sept (timeline given in signature) but when I called them up today, they said CO hasn't been allocated yet and they also referred to the link which says CO allocation has been done only for the applications lodged till 8th Aug: 

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

If this is true, then how come many applicants who lodged their visa application in Sept (i.e. After Aug 8th) are getting the grant. I am thoroughly confused now.

Please help me understand this. Thanks!


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Its a generic response as per this link. Your grant is around the corner , maybe next week.
Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


----------



## kettlerope

GinjaNINJA said:


> Its a generic response as per this link. Your grant is around the corner , maybe next week.
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications


Yup, but then it means that info on the link is not correct/updated. CO has been allocated even for many applications lodged post the date mentioned on the link. Right?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

This link aint updated everyday a 189 visa is granted. I think its done on monthly basis. I am not sure either. I am sure of the response given to you was a generic response as per the link.


----------



## Melbound

Hello ,

I have ldged my visa and uploaded all my docs. I am expecting CO contact or grant the coming week. I am an Indian National currently in Canada. I had my US B2 interview (Tourist Visa) today and I was refused. I was in the US between 2005-2010 as a student and have a good character; never broke any law. The reason for refusal is as follows: 
If you have no long-term status in Ontario (i.e. you are a visitor and not a permanent resident, immigrant, refugee, student or worker in Canada), the best place to apply for a U.S. visa is in your home country. My status in Canada is a Visitor visa. But the officer asked me to apply for the US visa from my home country - India again. She quoted that since my stay in Canada is a very short one that she will not be approving it. 
Will this refusal cause any problems with my grant also should I update my immi application that I was refused US B2 visa on this day?
Please advise....


----------



## Hector_2014

skksundar said:


> Hector,
> 
> You need show a proof for your wife's functional English; you can do so by getting a letter from her college that her graduation subjects were taught completely on English!! Or she needs to o appear for Ielts n show her score as 4.5 overall.
> 
> All the very best!


Thanks SKK... I submitted my EOI yesterday and in the process, it didn't ask me for my wife's IELTS details. So I think my wife's IELTS score would be required once I get the invite (hopefully soon!!).

One thing though, I was under the impression that dependent (in this case, my wife) needs to score atleast 6 in each IELTS section. But by your post (and some other posts in the forum), it seems it should be 4.5 overall.

Could you please let me know any suitable link which details out this condition? Asking this since I am confused as to what is the minimum criteria.

Your help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Hector_2014 said:


> Thanks SKK... I submitted my EOI yesterday and in the process, it didn't ask me for my wife's IELTS details. So I think my wife's IELTS score would be required once I get the invite (hopefully soon!!).
> 
> One thing though, I was under the impression that dependent (in this case, my wife) needs to score atleast 6 in each IELTS section. But by your post (and some other posts in the forum), it seems it should be 4.5 overall.
> 
> Could you please let me know any suitable link which details out this condition? Asking this since I am confused as to what is the minimum criteria.
> 
> Your help would be greatly appreciated!!


if claiming partner skill points(5 points) = IELTS min 6 all bands.
if not claiming partner skill points(but a dependent) = IELTS 4.5 overall.


----------



## Hector_2014

GinjaNINJA said:


> if claiming partner skill points(5 points) = IELTS min 6 all bands.
> if not claiming partner skill points(but a dependent) = IELTS 4.5 overall.


Thanks GinjaNINJA. Unique ID, I must say...

This alleviates a lot of of my nerves!


----------



## hangdo

Hi all,

I have been following this forum for a while  Thanks you guys for all advices.

I have just submitted my 189 visa. I uploaded all the documents, except for form 80. When I logged in the account again, I cant see anything (even the application) to add more document. Do u guys have any idea of this.

Many thanks.


----------



## jabberaussie

kettlerope said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 8th Sept (timeline given in signature) but when I called them up today, they said CO hasn't been allocated yet and they also referred to the link which says CO allocation has been done only for the applications lodged till 8th Aug:
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> If this is true, then how come many applicants who lodged their visa application in Sept (i.e. After Aug 8th) are getting the grant. I am thoroughly confused now.
> 
> Please help me understand this. Thanks!


I will share what I learned from the post of other people/admins.
The date in the site means that they have assigned a CO team for *everyone* who applied within 8th August. But it doesn't mean that they haven't allocated any further. Its just to display that they are maintaining the 3 months waiting period for CO allocation.

If you see the tracker, there is some September 19th applicant who already got a CO but none between 11th and 19th. The reason is that the allocation speed is also different for various skills. Check in the tracker who from your skill has got the latest CO allocation.
---
Just checked the tracker and found "Stakeout" from you skill (Sept 11th applicant) has got a CO already. So you should be getting it soon. Keep checking the immi account and donot forget to check your Junk mails as well.. Could you fill your details in the tracker (see my signature) as the last record, I will sort it later.


----------



## ziggy2014

This forum has been a great great help. For your information applied on 4 September allocated CO 5 November and Grant 13 November...oh by the way it was adelaide team all the best rest of you. It was onshore application.


----------



## mattcuz

ziggy2014 said:


> This forum has been a great great help. For your information applied on 4 September allocated CO 5 November and Grant 13 November...oh by the way it was adelaide team all the best rest of you. It was onshore application.


Awesome. Well done. What did co ask for?


----------



## mattcuz

jabberaussie said:


> kettlerope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 8th Sept (timeline given in signature) but when I called them up today, they said CO hasn't been allocated yet and they also referred to the link which says CO allocation has been done only for the applications lodged till 8th Aug:
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> If this is true, then how come many applicants who lodged their visa application in Sept (i.e. After Aug 8th) are getting the grant. I am thoroughly confused now.
> 
> Please help me understand this. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I will share what I learned from the post of other people/admins.
> The date in the site means that they have assigned a CO team for *everyone* who applied within 8th August. But it doesn't mean that they haven't allocated any further. Its just to display that they are maintaining the 3 months waiting period for CO allocation.
> 
> If you see the tracker, there is some September 19th applicant who already got a CO but none between 11th and 19th. The reason is that the allocation speed is also different for various skills. Check in the tracker who from your skill has got the latest CO allocation.
> ---
> Just checked the tracker and found "Stakeout" from you skill (Sept 11th applicant) has got a CO already. So you should be getting it soon. Keep checking the immi account and donot forget to check your Junk mails as well.. Could you fill your details in the tracker (see my signature) as the last record, I will sort it later.
Click to expand...

Jabber where can I see the skill occupation in the full tracker for all months. I can't find anyone with my occupation in your September tracker.


----------



## cancerianlrules

kettlerope said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 8th Sept (timeline given in signature) but when I called them up today, they said CO hasn't been allocated yet and they also referred to the link which says CO allocation has been done only for the applications lodged till 8th Aug:
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> If this is true, then how come many applicants who lodged their visa application in Sept (i.e. After Aug 8th) are getting the grant. I am thoroughly confused now.
> 
> Please help me understand this. Thanks!


You really shouldn't be calling before 3 months. This will delay everyone's processing.


----------



## cancerianlrules

kettlerope said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 8th Sept (timeline given in signature) but when I called them up today, they said CO hasn't been allocated yet and they also referred to the link which says CO allocation has been done only for the applications lodged till 8th Aug:
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> If this is true, then how come many applicants who lodged their visa application in Sept (i.e. After Aug 8th) are getting the grant. I am thoroughly confused now.
> 
> Please help me understand this. Thanks!


It's really not that complex. It simply means all applicants prior to Aug 8, have a Co. 

There may be some teams working on September applications, but ALL applicants prior to this date definitely have a CO. Simple.


----------



## thunderbird350

XINGSINGH said:


> Which country


Im from India (Mumbai) staying since my birth.
Had all the docs but, PCC says for Australia so cop knows I need it to fly out of here 
Tried my best by the honest way but now couldnt risk my Australia dreams hence made the payment.


----------



## XINGSINGH

thunderbird350 said:


> Im from India (Mumbai) staying since my birth.
> Had all the docs but, PCC says for Australia so cop knows I need it to fly out of here
> Tried my best by the honest way but now couldnt risk my Australia dreams hence made the payment.



Seriously. But some say they got it without hassles


----------



## Viral Patel

Could Pl. tell me?

My document received at Engineers Australia on 5/11/2014. 

Till Date, I have not received my CID. 

Whether I have to send a mail for getting this. on the Engineers Australia's website, it is mentioned that within 5-7 working days, they will give CID no.

But I have not received CID till date.

Pl. reply & help guys............


----------



## emran

Hey Guys,

Submitted my EOI on 7th for 189 visa. My occupation is 263111 with 60 points. Hoping to get an invite this round, but no luck. So, let's see in the next round.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Melbound said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I have ldged my visa and uploaded all my docs. I am expecting CO contact or grant the coming week. I am an Indian National currently in Canada. I had my US B2 interview (Tourist Visa) today and I was refused. I was in the US between 2005-2010 as a student and have a good character; never broke any law. The reason for refusal is as follows:
> If you have no long-term status in Ontario (i.e. you are a visitor and not a permanent resident, immigrant, refugee, student or worker in Canada), the best place to apply for a U.S. visa is in your home country. My status in Canada is a Visitor visa. But the officer asked me to apply for the US visa from my home country - India again. She quoted that since my stay in Canada is a very short one that she will not be approving it.
> Will this refusal cause any problems with my grant also should I update my immi application that I was refused US B2 visa on this day?
> Please advise....


No not at all, just make sure you declare it in Form 80.


Refusal based on lack of ties does not affect a PR since you are applying for PERMANENT residence not a visit as well, they don't care about your ties to your current place since this visa allows you to move and live permanently


Refusals based on fraud, lying on a visa application, or security issues are a problem. But what you have mentioned above is perfectly OK


----------



## freak199

*Any form 1221 or form 80 ?*

Friends,

Along with all the docs like payslips, pcc, bank statements etc......should we upload any mandatory forms like .............Form 1221 ...........or Form 80 ?

Cheers
Vinay


----------



## freak199

*Any form 1221 or form 80 ?*

Friends,

Along with all the docs like payslips, pcc, bank statements etc......should we upload any mandatory forms like .............Form 1221 ...........or Form 80 ?

Cheers
Vinay


----------



## Inf_18

Hi,

I have got visa invite in 14th Nov round.

Document checklist mentions - 
_*Form 1393 Electronic application form (online form: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation).*_

I don't see any such link in invitation letter, the links are generic.

Can someone please let me know, where to fill up this form ??


----------



## Usha Abhilash

dharam963 said:


> Thanks vimalnair,Usha,GinjaNinja,
> 
> My PSK is Chandigarh so i have to apply PCC for whole family(myself,wife and kid) then collect certificate from chandigarh.I just got new passports few days back so even that time PCC has done.
> 
> Going to apply today.Hope will get soon.
> 
> Just one more query , is it valid for 1 year or 6 months ?


PCC is valid for one year. The initial entry date is 1 year from Medical or PCC whichever is earlier.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mithu93ku said:


> It's Mithu for both of you; use these Rep power wisely !


Thanks! so how many times did you click thanks for me? 59? Did you?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

_shel said:


> Apparently so, though admin set that not us mods so not a clue if anything else is needed.


You have got 20 Rep Power and about 11 green boxes below that! I've got 59 Rep Power and just two green boxes below that. I fail to understand the correlation.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mithu93ku said:


> Great "xabiachica" once gave me some " Rep Power" and told me to use it wisely! Do not know how wisely I have used it so far.


And I swear by all the Mods and Admins here that I too will use it wisely, but honestly I've got no clue how to use it in the first place. LOL


----------



## sumaya

freak199 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Along with all the docs like payslips, pcc, bank statements etc......should we upload any mandatory forms like .............Form 1221 ...........or Form 80 ?
> 
> Cheers
> Vinay


You should atleast upload form 80


----------



## skksundar

emran said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Submitted my EOI on 7th for 189 visa. My occupation is 263111 with 60 points. Hoping to get an invite this round, but no luck. So, let's see in the next round.


Emran,

Emran,
You stand best chances for the next round! All the very best.

--SSk.


----------



## amhalabi

Hi guys,

I got CO contacted me from Brisbane on 13 Nov asked for form 80 for my wife and form 1399 also for me and for my wife.
The next day I received another email from Adelaide team 13 asking for further details of my employment history.
Does that mean that I already transferred to security check? Should I ask my CO about that? 
I just don't want to be optimistic if it'll take a year or more to be granted. In addition, I need to put plan. Your suggestions please guys..


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Indrajit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got visa invite in 14th Nov round.
> 
> Document checklist mentions -
> *Form 1393 Electronic application form (online form: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation).*
> 
> I don't see any such link in invitation letter, the links are generic.
> 
> Can someone please let me know, where to fill up this form ??


Click on apply visa >> create immi account >> fill eVisa app form(17 pages- form1393) >> pay visa fee >> click Alphanumeric Ref # >> Upload points cliamed docs.


----------



## From_BD_001

I have submitted on 6th November with 60 points (code 2613). expecting ITA on next round. Should I get it?


----------



## aleruk

From_BD_001 said:


> I have submitted on 6th November with 60 points (code 2613). expecting ITA on next round. Should I get it?


I have same points, same date, and same occupation ID as you, and I reckon there's a 95% chance of an invite!


----------



## TheExpatriate

MaxTheWolf said:


> And I swear by all the Mods and Admins here that I too will use it wisely, but honestly I've got no clue how to use it in the first place. LOL


share the wealth bro LOL


----------



## mithu93ku

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks! so how many times did you click thanks for me? 59? Did you?


Only once ! and your posts added it to 59 Reputation Power!


MaxTheWolf said:


> You have got 20 Rep Power and about 11 green boxes below that! I've got 59 Rep Power and just two green boxes below that. I fail to understand the correlation.


_Shel is super moderator! And so, 20 Reputation Power will never increase!  



MaxTheWolf said:


> And I swear by all the Mods and Admins here that I too will use it wisely, but honestly I've got no clue how to use it in the first place. LOL


Do not give this Rep Power (thanks button) to just a newcomer ! Give it to those , who will contribute even after their Grant and are tested by the time in the expatforum!


----------



## _shel

MaxTheWolf said:


> And I swear by all the Mods and Admins here that I too will use it wisely, but honestly I've got no clue how to use it in the first place. LOL


 No idea what it, how you get it or how to use it! All daft it you ask me unless you could make money from it lol


----------



## kettlerope

jabberaussie said:


> If you see the tracker, there is some September 19th applicant who already got a CO but none between 11th and 19th. The reason is that the allocation speed is also different for various skills. Check in the tracker who from your skill has got the latest CO allocation.
> ---
> Just checked the tracker and found "Stakeout" from you skill (Sept 11th applicant) has got a CO already. So you should be getting it soon. Keep checking the immi account and donot forget to check your Junk mails as well.. Could you fill your details in the tracker (see my signature) as the last record, I will sort it later.



JabberAussie,

I assume that a lot of applicants wouldn't even know if the CO has been assigned to them until they have either called up or received a communication from CO. So, how do you gather those details mentioned in the sheet? I am just curious if there's any other way to know if CO has been assigned. Thanks!


----------



## jabberaussie

kettlerope said:


> JabberAussie,
> 
> I assume that a lot of applicants wouldn't even know if the CO has been assigned to them until they have either called up or received a communication from CO. So, how do you gather those details mentioned in the sheet? I am just curious if there's any other way to know if CO has been assigned. Thanks!


I am not filling up the sheet, just tracking it like you all do  Anyone can update, so please do it urself, if u haven't done it yet. Add your details in the last row, I will sort it later.

Donot call up the teams unless you haven't received a CO assigned for 3 months. Keep checking your spam/junk folders and immi accounts.


Thanks!


----------



## Akin

sumaya said:


> You should atleast upload form 80


I thought only CO can request for form 80 as some people get direct grant?



jabberaussie said:


> I am not filling up the sheet, just tracking it like you all do  Anyone can update, so please do it urself, if u haven't done it yet. Add your details in the last row, I will sort it later.
> 
> Donot call up the teams unless you haven't received a CO assigned for 3 months. Keep checking your spam/junk folders and immi accounts.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Am sorry, would like to fill the sheet but can't seem to figure it out. Am on my iPad. What do I do? Thanks.


----------



## Akin

sumaya said:


> NOTHING yet.. Bangladeshi applications take more time than Indian applications. But I'm being optimistic,, Pray for me..
> 
> What about u?


What is your take on speed for. Nigerian application? It takes longer or shorter?



jabberaussie said:


> I will share what I learned from the post of other people/admins.
> The date in the site means that they have assigned a CO team for *everyone* who applied within 8th August. But it doesn't mean that they haven't allocated any further. Its just to display that they are maintaining the 3 months waiting period for CO allocation.
> 
> If you see the tracker, there is some September 19th applicant who already got a CO but none between 11th and 19th. The reason is that the allocation speed is also different for various skills. Check in the tracker who from your skill has got the latest CO allocation.
> ---
> Just checked the tracker and found "Stakeout" from you skill (Sept 11th applicant) has got a CO already. So you should be getting it soon. Keep checking the immi account and donot forget to check your Junk mails as well.. Could you fill your details in the tracker (see my signature) as the last record, I will sort it later.




Thanks a lot! This has really clarified the issue of the info on that link for me. Thanks man!



jabberaussie said:


> So its been a silent day, huh? and a weekend ahead! So what do u we learn from this - nothing much happens on Thursdays and Fridays - Don't shoot me, its just a guess..
> 
> Have a patient, peaceful, stress less weekend guys..  Lets start the business again on Monday.


You have been helpful bro. I applied with 70 points for Agricultural Consultant on 23 September. Medicals and PCC already all uploaded on immi. Based in. Nigeria. First month waiting was tough, better now, but getting anxious again.....like taking off and landing anxiety.... What do you think?



hbalakrishna said:


> You will receive on or before 24th November ... Good luck keep yourself excited


I submitted Sept 23 too!



hbalakrishna said:


> Hello jabberaussie,
> As per My guess you will get it by 22nd November but.. 22nd is holiday hoping it will be done by 23 rd November Good Luck


I fell same.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Nigerian applicants fair better than Bangladeshi or Pakistani. A Nigerian recently got his 190 in 3mths 3days...but 189 takes a bit longer.


----------



## Akin

BossLadyMo said:


> Nigerian applicants fair better than Bangladeshi or Pakistani. A Nigerian recently got his 190 in 3mths 3days...but 189 takes a bit longer.


OMG! Found a sibling from another mother! Thanks for your response. And we have same occupation. Wonder why you opted for 489, but I can see you are days away from your grant. Perhaps if you front loaded your PCC and Medicals you would be given direct grant.


----------



## BossLadyMo

QLD moved my occupation to the 489 list, so I had no choice...as I am not able to claim work experience points and IELTS also weakened my points. I didn't frontload cos I just had a baby recently, so had to wait till I put to bed and baby's passport could be gotteb.


----------



## Akin

BossLadyMo said:


> QLD moved my occupation to the 489 list, so I had no choice...as I am not able to claim work experience points and IELTS also weakened my points. I didn't frontload cos I just had a baby recently, so had to wait till I put to bed and baby's passport could be gotteb.


You are days away. Anyway, QLD is a great place, I have visited there twice in the last two years. Am waiting for your golden mail news!


----------



## El Hoss

Hi 

Visa lodged 23rd Oct

Time line as per signature...

Best Wishes for us all


----------



## BossLadyMo

Thanks. Yours shouldn't be far away either. We already chose to live in Townsville anyways, so having the 489 didn't really throw off our plans...except for the cost of childcare, as no centrelink. Who knows, we might just apply for a 190 when we get there, as QLD has moved my occupation back to the 190 list.

I can't wait to get the grant...literally spent the whole year working on this relocation process.


----------



## Akin

BossLadyMo said:


> Thanks. Yours shouldn't be far away either. We already chose to live in Townsville anyways, so having the 489 didn't really throw off our plans...except for the cost of childcare, as no centrelink. Who knows, we might just apply for a 190 when we get there, as QLD has moved my occupation back to the 190 list.
> 
> I can't wait to get the grant...literally spent the whole year working on this relocation process.


I can imagine. I have been most fortunate, still, the wait is hard.


----------



## BossLadyMo

An impatient person can't go through Aus immigration process...involves a lot of waiting


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,

Visa lodged on 23rd Oct. Documents uploaded. waiting for CO or preferrebly direct grant


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,

Where can i get the link for form 80. I m not sure why am i not able to find.

Please help !!!


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Where can i get the link for form 80. I m not sure why am i not able to find.
> 
> Please help !!!


Google >> search tab >> form 80 >> 1st link is pdf form 80
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## Ps14

GinjaNINJA said:


> Google >> search tab >> form 80 >> 1st link is pdf form 80
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf



Thanks a lot for the link ...


----------



## taniska

It is for 189 Visa, for me CO was alloted from Brisbane team on 29-Oct. She asked for more info, i.e. Medicals for my kid. Same has been done and results uploaded. In immi site status changed to health finalized. Sent a reply mail to CO also. But 10 days past after that and haven't heard anything from CO or no grant. 

So, given the condition. Should I call them up right away (or) should I wait for some more time?

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## jabberaussie

> Am sorry, would like to fill the sheet but can't seem to figure it out. Am on my iPad. What do I do? Thanks.


You should be able to edit it. What issue do you face?
Update your timeline in the signature anyway.


----------



## sevnik0202

taniska said:


> It is for 189 Visa, for me CO was alloted from Brisbane team on 29-Oct. She asked for more info, i.e. Medicals for my kid. Same has been done and results uploaded. In immi site status changed to health finalized. Sent a reply mail to CO also. But 10 days past after that and haven't heard anything from CO or no grant.
> 
> So, given the condition. Should I call them up right away (or) should I wait for some more time?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


Call them.


----------



## ronthevisio

MY understanding of the PCC process is that it depends on when your previous verification was conducted. It could've been for Passport or an earlier PCC. If it was done within 12 months of you current application, they will issue you the certificate possibly on the same day. However, if it was done before 12 months, then the process is re-initiated. The actual verification date is considered, any interim PCCs issued do not renew your 12-month period.


----------



## Akin

jabberaussie said:


> You should be able to edit it. What issue do you face?
> Update your timeline in the signature anyway.


It's not allowing me to update and put in my details. My timeline is on signature already: submitted 189 on 23 September, PCC and Medicals all submitted in October.


----------



## vanilla87

Hi Jenny, 

it's been a while since I followed this thread and you have been helpful to people in this thread. How's it going with your application? Have you tried contacting your CO? I pray so that you can get the grant soon. Let me know if I can be of any help. 

Cheers



JennyAus said:


> For those who submitted further docs as requested by CO.
> 
> My agent told me that some CO could give you visa grant after they receive your requested docs; however, others would revisit your applications after 28 days to review further docs provided. So it varies from case officer to case officer.
> 
> I submitted further docs requested a week ago, but still have to wait for his response. Not so sure when he will revisit my application. Hopefully , its not so long.


----------



## 189

freak199 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Along with all the docs like payslips, pcc, bank statements etc......should we upload any mandatory forms like .............Form 1221 ...........or Form 80 ?
> 
> Cheers
> Vinay



Vinay,

form 80 is usually requested for many people but not mandatory though. If you have time then fil it and upload it. that is very helpful for speedy direct - grant.

fyi,
there are few cases where people got their grant without form 80 but it is your choice. where as Form 1221 is not needed until they ask for it.

Thanks.


----------



## harikris4u

Hello fellas,

I just got an email from the case officer… Unlike others, mine is taking the exact time its supposed to be taken.

I applied on 9th august. waited till 9th nov and called them on 10 nov and they told me my case was allocated on 31st October.

According to website, i should be contacted within 2 weeks from allocation.

Friday was the last day.. i thought of calling them today. 

By then I got a mail from CO asking for further docs(I knew this as i purposefully omitted some docs)

Docs asked by my CO

1.) Evidence of work such as contracts, payslips and tax docs.(i didn't submit these. i just submitted service letters so i expected this)

2.) Form 80 for my wife and me ( I expected this)

3.) Form 1221 for my wife and me ( i don't understand why this is required when iam submitting form 80)

I got my form 80 and 1221 filled and kept ready…

Just need to upload all docs by evening.

This info is to keep you guys posted…


Cheers 
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## BossLadyMo

I just got my grant!

Apparently, my meds did clear in a week!!!

A journey that started since January has come to an end!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattcuz

BossLadyMo said:


> I just got my grant!
> 
> Apparently, my meds did clear in a week!!!
> 
> A journey that started since January has come to an end!!!!!!!!!!


Wow wow wow congrats. You must be ecstatic! What did the CO ask for?


----------



## BossLadyMo

Just PCC and Meds. Meds were submitted on the 5th, but when I called to check status, I was told all our meds were referred, though graded A, but would clear in a week...guess they really did...cos I was of the opinion meds take at least 35days to clear


----------



## mattcuz

BossLadyMo said:


> Just PCC and Meds. Meds were submitted on the 5th, but when I called to check status, I was told all our meds were referred, though graded A, but would clear in a week...guess they really did...cos I was of the opinion meds take at least 35days to clear


wonderful. So no form 80 for you either. Great


----------



## XINGSINGH

BossLadyMo said:


> I just got my grant!
> 
> Apparently, my meds did clear in a week!!!
> 
> A journey that started since January has come to an end!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats


----------



## 189

MaxTheWolf said:


> Thanks! so how many times did you click thanks for me? 59? Did you?


Time to upgrade your ID as moderator


----------



## BossLadyMo

Got my grant today!


----------



## BossLadyMo

@MattCuz, no form 80 requested.


----------



## sevnik0202

BossLadyMo said:


> Got my grant today!


Thts grt news congrats....


----------



## kingcantona7

form 80 is not mandatory...it is normally asked on a case to case basis..


----------



## nesz

Great news! Congrats and all the best....



BossLadyMo said:


> Got my grant today!


----------



## Abhijazz

Dear Friends!

YOHO!!!!
I have been allotted a case office today and he has asked me to submit few additional documents - Employment reference letter. My UK PCC is also pending. Probably will submit all docs by this week. 

Thanks for all your support mates!


Team: GSM Adelaide 

EA(233211)- |EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)| Invited: 28th July 2014| Lodged: 16 Sept 2014| Medicals: Done| PCC: UK PCC pending | CO allotted: 17th Nov: 2014


----------



## msarkar_expat

Abhijazz said:


> Dear Friends!
> 
> YOHO!!!!
> I have been allotted a case office today and he has asked me to submit few additional documents - Employment reference letter. My UK PCC is also pending. Probably will submit all docs by this week.
> 
> Thanks for all your support mates!
> 
> 
> Team: GSM Adelaide
> 
> EA(233211)- |EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)| Invited: 28th July 2014| Lodged: 16 Sept 2014| Medicals: Done| PCC: UK PCC pending | CO allotted: 17th Nov: 2014


Did the CO ask you submit Form 80 as well? Or you have already provided Form 80?


----------



## dr_max

BossLadyMo said:


> Got my grant today!


Congratulations.


----------



## freak199

harikris4u said:


> Hello fellas,
> 
> I just got an email from the case officer… Unlike others, mine is taking the exact time its supposed to be taken.
> 
> I applied on 9th august. waited till 9th nov and called them on 10 nov and they told me my case was allocated on 31st October.
> 
> According to website, i should be contacted within 2 weeks from allocation.
> 
> Friday was the last day.. i thought of calling them today.
> 
> By then I got a mail from CO asking for further docs(I knew this as i purposefully omitted some docs)
> 
> Docs asked by my CO
> 
> 1.) Evidence of work such as contracts, payslips and tax docs.(i didn't submit these. i just submitted service letters so i expected this)
> 
> 2.) Form 80 for my wife and me ( I expected this)
> 
> 3.) Form 1221 for my wife and me ( i don't understand why this is required when iam submitting form 80)
> 
> I got my form 80 and 1221 filled and kept ready…
> 
> Just need to upload all docs by evening.
> 
> This info is to keep you guys posted…
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi



Hari,

what great purpose you had behind not uploading these basic mandatory dosc? if you educates us we will also become lil smart as you ?

Cheers
Vinay


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdidula

Was assigned a CO and asked me to do a medical on 13/11/2014. Will be going for the medical tomorrow.

Does that mean if there is nothing wrong in the medicals, I will be granted PR??
Also, does anyone know what the time frame for processing once the medicals have been submitted?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goingtoau

didula said:


> Was assigned a CO and asked me to do a medical on 13/11/2014. Will be going for the medical tomorrow.
> 
> Does that mean if there is nothing wrong in the medicals, I will be granted PR??
> Also, does anyone know what the time frame for processing once the medicals have been submitted?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It depends on the medical centre, for me it took 7 days. You can ask them directly how long it will take to send? By the way what is your timeline and skill ?


----------



## sing_sl

Dear All,
We have received the grant today.

Timelines:

Application Submission & Fees Payment : 16th June
CO Asked for police clearance Cert : 27th August
Uploaded the police cert : 31st October

PS: I have claimed 8 years work experience whereas ACS had approved only 4. But I didn't have any issues on that.

Thanks a lot to guys who have helped me with queries in the initial stage.

Cheers!!


----------



## BossLadyMo

Thanks y'all!!!


----------



## maq_qatar

BossLadyMo said:


> Got my grant today!


Congrats

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## maq_qatar

sing_sl said:


> Dear All,
> We have received the grant today.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Application Submission & Fees Payment : 16th June
> CO Asked for police clearance Cert : 27th August
> Uploaded the police cert : 31st October
> 
> PS: I have claimed 8 years work experience whereas ACS had approved only 4. But I didn't have any issues on that.
> 
> Thanks a lot to guys who have helped me with queries in the initial stage.
> 
> Cheers!!


Lucky you, congrats

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Expat Forum


----------



## Akin

didula said:


> Was assigned a CO and asked me to do a medical on 13/11/2014. Will be going for the medical tomorrow.
> 
> Does that mean if there is nothing wrong in the medicals, I will be granted PR??
> Also, does anyone know what the time frame for processing once the medicals have been submitted?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Congrats. Please update your signature and add your timeline and skill there. Want to know when you lodged your visa.


----------



## Akin

Abhijazz said:


> Dear Friends!
> 
> YOHO!!!!
> I have been allotted a case office today and he has asked me to submit few additional documents - Employment reference letter. My UK PCC is also pending. Probably will submit all docs by this week.
> 
> Thanks for all your support mates!
> 
> 
> Team: GSM Adelaide
> 
> EA(233211)- |EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)| Invited: 28th July 2014| Lodged: 16 Sept 2014| Medicals: Done| PCC: UK PCC pending | CO allotted: 17th Nov: 2014


Congrats! It seem Sept gang gets CO at two months.....so mine should be next week Monday. And there are many direct grants too, except those who didn't have all docs submitted.


----------



## taniska

Thanks. I will call them and check tomorrow. Number is given as ?131?881.
Is it 131881?

Thanks


----------



## goingtoau

Akin said:


> Congrats! It seem Sept gang gets CO at two months.....so mine should be next week Monday. And there are many direct grants too, except those who didn't have all docs submitted.


Mine is exactly 2 months today..but no update :confused

I applied for software engineering


----------



## sevnik0202

sing_sl said:


> Dear All,
> We have received the grant today.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Application Submission & Fees Payment : 16th June
> CO Asked for police clearance Cert : 27th August
> Uploaded the police cert : 31st October
> 
> PS: I have claimed 8 years work experience whereas ACS had approved only 4. But I didn't have any issues on that.
> 
> Thanks a lot to guys who have helped me with queries in the initial stage.
> 
> Cheers!!


Congrats


----------



## gouravsood

goingtoau said:


> Mine is exactly 2 months today..but no update :confused
> 
> I applied for software engineering



2months and 1 day.... wait for tomo... you should hear something soon...


----------



## derick87

Hey friends,

I require some advices from the experts here. My case officer had requested extra documents regarding work experience on the 14th of October and provided me with 28 days to reply.

I had uploaded all the requested documents within the time frame. 28 days from his request means i would have got a reply by say 10th or 12th of November, but have not got any reply yet.

Should i be worried? or should i call my cases officers team and follow up?. Please advice guys. :-(


----------



## XINGSINGH

sing_sl said:


> Dear All,
> We have received the grant today.
> 
> Timelines:
> 
> Application Submission & Fees Payment : 16th June
> CO Asked for police clearance Cert : 27th August
> Uploaded the police cert : 31st October
> 
> PS: I have claimed 8 years work experience whereas ACS had approved only 4. But I didn't have any issues on that.
> 
> Thanks a lot to guys who have helped me with queries in the initial stage.
> 
> Cheers!!


Congrats


----------



## goingtoau

gouravsood said:


> 2months and 1 day.... wait for tomo... you should hear something soon...


What is your timeline ?


----------



## fly2shashi

derick87 said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I require some advices from the experts here. My case officer had requested extra documents regarding work experience on the 14th of October and provided me with 28 days to reply.
> 
> I had uploaded all the requested documents within the time frame. 28 days from his request means i would have got a reply by say 10th or 12th of November, but have not got any reply yet.
> 
> Should i be worried? or should i call my cases officers team and follow up?. Please advice guys. :-(


I would say call them.


----------



## mithu93ku

BossLadyMo said:


> Got my grant today!


Congrats for your grant and Take care our "first expat forum baby".


----------



## remya2013

no grants today?


----------



## BossLadyMo

Hahahaha! I sure will!


----------



## L3M0N4D3

Hi everyone, i have been following this thread for sometime. it really provide extremely helpful information and great support throughout this PR process. i just have few questions that im not sure with, thinking if anyone could give me some ideas would be greatly appreciated

i have lodged my 189 application on 08th Sept. on 7th Nov received the email from CO for form 80 & PCC ( which i had uploaded upfront, not sure why its been asked again) 

emailed all the required docs back to CO and uploaded on immiaccount on 10th Nov. until now didn't hear anything back 

is this normal? even until we have CO assigned and completed the required docs, we still have to wait again for sometime? should i contact the CO again or just wait until she contact me back. 

pls give me some suggestions. thankssss guys


----------



## derick87

fly2shashi said:


> I would say call them.


Hey fly2shashi,

I think i would call them first thing tomorrow mrng, but what do u think i shld ask? 
a) status of my application
b) processing time required
c) further documentation request

Thanks and regards
Derick


----------



## IndigoKKing

L3M0N4D3 said:


> is this normal? even until we have CO assigned and completed the required docs, we still have to wait again for sometime? should i contact the CO again or just wait until she contact me back.


If it's been a week since you re-submitted the docs and there's no reply, you should call to check.


----------



## fly2shashi

derick87 said:


> Hey fly2shashi,
> 
> I think i would call them first thing tomorrow mrng, but what do u think i shld ask?
> a) status of my application
> b) processing time required
> c) further documentation request
> 
> Thanks and regards
> Derick


Just mention them that you have uploaded the requested docs and have not heard back and would want to know the status. I hope other than uploading the docs you have replied to the same email with the attachments. If not, do that as well.

Keep your passport no and TRN no with you when you call them.


----------



## L3M0N4D3

IndigoKKing said:


> If it's been a week since you re-submitted the docs and there's no reply, you should call to check.


thanks for your advise Indigokking, i will wait for 1 more day, if still didn't hear anything from them, then i will call them


----------



## rajeshsoni82

Dear Friends,

I paid VISA fees yesterday for 189 VISA. I have started uploading the documents.
Can any one tell me how much time it take for CO ?

~ Rajesh


----------



## kevin538

dears immi login is not working, says system is currently unavailable..anybody has this issue?


----------



## goingtoau

Guys,

One thing I noticed..My designation was Assistant system engineer in my first company but in the declaration letter it is written as assistant software engineer and so as in the ACS letter.

What to do now? Is that a problem ?


----------



## nidhipathak

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I paid VISA fees yesterday for 189 VISA. I have started uploading the documents.
> Can any one tell me how much time it take for CO ?
> 
> ~ Rajesh


approx 2 months....


----------



## jabberaussie

Approx 2 months, correct. But donot call them anytime before 3 months. Everyone please forget the CO number..


----------



## jabberaussie

Abhijazz said:


> Dear Friends!
> 
> YOHO!!!!
> I have been allotted a case office today and he has asked me to submit few additional documents - Employment reference letter. My UK PCC is also pending. Probably will submit all docs by this week.
> 
> Thanks for all your support mates!
> 
> 
> Team: GSM Adelaide
> 
> EA(233211)- |EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)| Invited: 28th July 2014| Lodged: 16 Sept 2014| Medicals: Done| PCC: UK PCC pending | CO allotted: 17th Nov: 2014


Hey great, good for you. Could you update the tracker as well.

Anyone else with invitation of grant, donot forget to update tracker please.. Sorry to push everyone, but it definitely helps rite?


----------



## XINGSINGH

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I paid VISA fees yesterday for 189 VISA. I have started uploading the documents.
> Can any one tell me how much time it take for CO ?
> 
> ~ Rajesh


How u paid


----------



## goingtoau

Guys,

One thing I noticed..My designation was Assistant system engineer in my first company but in the declaration letter it is written as assistant software engineer and so as in the ACS letter.

What to do now? Is that a problem ?


----------



## apanban

Hello People

Well, I went through the thread and found that Abhijazz filed application on 16th Sept and got CO assigned today. Can I safely assume that I would get CO assigned/Direct Grant tomorrow because I filed application on 17th September 2014?

Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent | ANZSCO Code: 261313 | ACS Submitted: 27/JUL/14, Result: 22/AUG/14 | IELTS: 20/Aug/14 Score 7 | EOI: 22/Aug/14 |Invitation: 27/Aug/14 | Visa Lodged: 17/Sept/14 | Medical: 24/Sept/14 | Indian PCC: 07/NOV/14 |Grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## goingtoau

apanban said:


> Hello People
> 
> Well, I went through the thread and found that Abhijazz filed application on 16th Sept and got CO assigned today. Can I safely assume that I would get CO assigned/Direct Grant tomorrow because I filed application on 17th September 2014?
> 
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent | ANZSCO Code: 261313 | ACS Submitted: 27/JUL/14, Result: 22/AUG/14 | IELTS: 20/Aug/14 Score 7 | EOI: 22/Aug/14 |Invitation: 27/Aug/14 | Visa Lodged: 17/Sept/14 | Medical: 24/Sept/14 | Indian PCC: 07/NOV/14 |Grant:fingerscrossed:


I also applied on 17th Sept. Finger crossed


----------



## apanban

goingtoau said:


> I also applied on 17th Sept. Finger crossed


Cool Man. All the best to both of us. Lets hope to get some good result tomorrow


----------



## goingtoau

goingtoau said:


> Guys,
> 
> One thing I noticed..My designation was Assistant system engineer in my first company but in the declaration letter it is written as assistant software engineer and so as in the ACS letter.
> 
> What to do now? Is that a problem ?


Guys, any thought or previous experience abt it ?


----------



## rishisuri

I submitted on Sep 30th so i guess i might be alloted on 30th. PS: there is scheduled outage on 22-23 nov so it might push the dates.
Pending items:
1) FBI background clearance certificate (12 weeks estimated time, submitted on Sep 17)
2) PCC
3) Medical


----------



## goingtoau

rishisuri said:


> I submitted on Sep 30th so i guess i might be alloted on 30th. PS: there is scheduled outage on 22-23 nov so it might push the dates.
> Pending items:
> 1) FBI background clearance certificate (12 weeks estimated time, submitted on Sep 17)
> 2) PCC
> 3) Medical


Its Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Tejil

some headsup from my side guys
hi friends,

actually need a poll here, if what m doing is the right thing..?? please post your perspectives here.

we initially wanted to apply for 189 ICT 261111 BA, but since ACS cut the 8 years of experience to 4 we have only 55 pts at this point, primary applicant being myself
we have submittd an EOI for 190 Victoria and awaiting invite from around 5 months now
we can claim additional points for spouse but her profession is in CSOL meaning we will be sticking to only 190, 
the other way is to wait for a year and go with 189...
what do you say? any BA's here..please reply,,
also are BA jobs quite much there in VA?

thanks


----------



## jabberaussie

apanban said:


> Hello People
> 
> Well, I went through the thread and found that Abhijazz filed application on 16th Sept and got CO assigned today. Can I safely assume that I would get CO assigned/Direct Grant tomorrow because I filed application on 17th September 2014?
> 
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent | ANZSCO Code: 261313 | ACS Submitted: 27/JUL/14, Result: 22/AUG/14 | IELTS: 20/Aug/14 Score 7 | EOI: 22/Aug/14 |Invitation: 27/Aug/14 | Visa Lodged: 17/Sept/14 | Medical: 24/Sept/14 | Indian PCC: 07/NOV/14 |Grant:fingerscrossed:



Your skill code is different from Abhijazz rite? If you see the tracker, there are people before Abhijazz (and different skill) without a CO yet. You mite get your CO this week if not tomorrow. Gud luck.

Please add the timeline to ur signature and to the tracker.


----------



## vdewan

*Granted*

Hi friends,
It gives me a pleasure to announce that we received grant letter today. It was a long journey of 11 months.
My application took 3 months & 3 days for the final journey. I called up DIBP at 15:30 hrs (australia time) as I felt my application (file) was stucked below Sept/Oct files . My intention of calling was just to remind the team, please pull old pending cases as well and it worked. Got the grant letter at 17:00:12 PM ( may be last one for the day).
Thanks everyone for your help & support.
Feel free to personal message me if you need any information. Will try to help with whatever experience I got in last 11 months.
I will also add my journey to PR soon.

My timeslines are:
Total applicants including kids: 4
Spouse primary applicant:
261313- ACS Applied: 10-Feb-2014, ACS Outcome: 5-June-2014; IELTS: band 8
Work Exp: zero points (even though my spouse has 7+ years exp ); EOI-23-june-2014 (65 points)
Visa Applied: Aug-14-2014; Med: Oct-14; India PCC: Oct -23; US PCC: Aug-20-2014

Self: secondary applicant:
2611- Business Analyst- ACS outcome: 20-May-2014 (RPL- no work exp points); IELTS: band 7
Med: Sept-29
Grant: 17-Nov-2014; Brisbane Team 2; IED: 20-Aug-2015


----------



## dr_max

vdewan said:


> Hi friends,
> It gives me a pleasure to announce that we received grant letter today. It was a long journey of 11 months.
> My application took 3 months & 3 days for the final journey. I called up DIBP at 15:30 hrs (australia time) as I felt my application (file) was stucked below Sept/Oct files . My intention of calling was just to remind the team, please pull old pending cases as well and it worked. Got the grant letter at 17:00:12 PM ( may be last one for the day).
> Thanks everyone for your help & support.
> Feel free to personal message me if you need any information. Will try to help with whatever experience I got in last 11 months.
> I will also add my journey to PR soon.
> 
> My timeslines are:
> Total applicants including kids: 4
> Spouse primary applicant:
> 261313- ACS Applied: 10-Feb-2014, ACS Outcome: 5-June-2014; IELTS: band 8
> Work Exp: zero points (even though my spouse has 7+ years exp ); EOI-23-june-2014 (65 points)
> Visa Applied: Aug-14-2014; Med: Oct-14; India PCC: Oct -23; US PCC: Aug-20-2014
> 
> Self: secondary applicant:
> 2611- Business Analyst- ACS outcome: 20-May-2014 (RPL- no work exp points); IELTS: band 7
> Med: Sept-29
> Grant: 17-Nov-2014; Brisbane Team 2; IED: 20-Aug-2015


Congratulations!!

By the way, did they ask you or your wife to submit form 80 & 1221?
Thank you.


----------



## Inf_18

Abhijazz said:


> Dear Friends!
> 
> YOHO!!!!
> I have been allotted a case office today and he has asked me to submit few additional documents - Employment reference letter. My UK PCC is also pending. Probably will submit all docs by this week.
> 
> Thanks for all your support mates!
> 
> 
> Team: GSM Adelaide
> 
> EA(233211)- |EOI 189: July 3rd 2014(60)| Invited: 28th July 2014| Lodged: 16 Sept 2014| Medicals: Done| PCC: UK PCC pending | CO allotted: 17th Nov: 2014



Hi Abhijazz,

good....all d best for further process 

I have sent u private messages for pune pcc info.....

Can you please reply?


----------



## vdewan

Nop we were not...even though I was expecting as my wife's passport got lost in between & a new passportwas issued to her.
I am not sure what is the criteria for Form 80//1221.
I would say chill until they ask for.



dr_max said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> By the way, did they ask you or your wife to submit form 80 & 1221?
> Thank you.


----------



## TheExpatriate

dr_max said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> By the way, did they ask you or your wife to submit form 80 & 1221?
> Thank you.


I was asked for 80 and 1221, my wife was asked for 80 only.


----------



## goingtoau

*One thing I noticed..My designation was Assistant system engineer in my first company but in the declaration letter it is written as assistant software engineer and so as in the ACS letter.*

What to do now? Is that a problem ?

Any comment on this ?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

goingtoau said:


> *One thing I noticed..My designation was Assistant system engineer in my first company but in the declaration letter it is written as assistant software engineer and so as in the ACS letter.*
> 
> What to do now? Is that a problem ?
> 
> Any comment on this ?


Whats the ANSZCO code you are getting assessed for ?


----------



## goingtoau

ginjaninja said:


> whats the anszco code you are getting assessed for ?


261313


----------



## IndigoKKing

> Can I safely assume that I would get CO assigned/Direct Grant tomorrow


Not a safe assumption. May or may not happen, coz it's not exactly 2 months and 1 day. If it happens, you are lucky. If it doesn't, don't despair. Just be patient


----------



## GinjaNINJA

goingtoau said:


> 261313


Until roles and responsibilities of what you do or you've been doing all these years are in sync with 261313 there is nothing to worry about. Designation wouldn't matter.


----------



## kevin538

vdewan said:


> Hi friends,
> It gives me a pleasure to announce that we received grant letter today. It was a long journey of 11 months.
> My application took 3 months & 3 days for the final journey. I called up DIBP at 15:30 hrs (australia time) as I felt my application (file) was stucked below Sept/Oct files . My intention of calling was just to remind the team, please pull old pending cases as well and it worked. Got the grant letter at 17:00:12 PM ( may be last one for the day).
> Thanks everyone for your help & support.
> Feel free to personal message me if you need any information. Will try to help with whatever experience I got in last 11 months.
> I will also add my journey to PR soon.
> 
> My timeslines are:
> Total applicants including kids: 4
> Spouse primary applicant:
> 261313- ACS Applied: 10-Feb-2014, ACS Outcome: 5-June-2014; IELTS: band 8
> Work Exp: zero points (even though my spouse has 7+ years exp ); EOI-23-june-2014 (65 points)
> Visa Applied: Aug-14-2014; Med: Oct-14; India PCC: Oct -23; US PCC: Aug-20-2014
> 
> Self: secondary applicant:
> 2611- Business Analyst- ACS outcome: 20-May-2014 (RPL- no work exp points); IELTS: band 7
> Med: Sept-29
> Grant: 17-Nov-2014; Brisbane Team 2; IED: 20-Aug-2015


Many Congratulations vdewan for your future Ozzz life, could you plz provide the number that you have called I am hanging around to receive golden mail:fingerscrossed:


----------



## goingtoau

GinjaNINJA said:


> Until roles and responsibilities of what you do or you've been doing all these years are in sync with 261313 there is nothing to worry about. Designation wouldn't matter.


Yes, the roles and responsibilities are same. In IT industry designations are not mapped with the roles and responsibilities.

In my case, in my all employment papers it is mentioned as Assistant system engineer but in ACS and stat declaration it is mentioned as Assistant software engineer.


----------



## MMS

MMS said:


> Dr Max congrats bro May u have a blessed life. I have a question for u and for all U said ure wait was for 11 months? But as u wrote u actually applied visa on 14 August 2014. So it took u 3 months? I mean we should not add all the X Y Z things we go through before actual visa launch what do u say do I make sense ? And I might add those X Y Z things include getting assessments collecting docs (which sometimes seem never ending) getting invitation.


Sorry it's for Mr vedwan


----------



## vdewan

Thanks MMS!
Buddy i have tried to mention my timelines clearly, sorry if it has confused you or anyone else in the group.
I justedwanted to share how much time it took me for thd whole process (which I agree will diffet from case tocase). 
I feel it gives an idea to others who are just in planning stage.

Good luck!



MMS said:


> Sorry it's for Mr vedwan


----------



## Hector_2014

vdewan said:


> Nop we were not...even though I was expecting as my wife's passport got lost in between & a new passportwas issued to her.
> I am not sure what is the criteria for Form 80//1221.
> I would say chill until they ask for.


Congratulations for getting the grant... It certainly would have felt great to receive the grant after so much of hard work...

Though I haven't received the invite (submitted EOI on 14 Nov and hoping to get an invite soon), I have started the process of collecting all the relevant documents...

I was thinking of submitting my passport for PCC today or tomorrow. However, looking at your post, I am a bit scared. Was your wife's passport lost by the embassy during the process of PCC issuance? If yes, did you have to do a follow up for re-issuance of her passport?

Apologies for sounding naive but certainly this is (quoting Chandler) "scaring the begesis out of me"!!


----------



## MMS

vdewan said:


> Thanks MMS! Buddy i have tried to mention my timelines clearly, sorry if it has confused you or anyone else in the group. I justedwanted to share how much time it took me for thd whole process (which I agree will diffet from case tocase). I feel it gives an idea to others who are just in planning stage. Good luck!


Dear Vdewan

Agreed for a stater they should have the exact rocky picture other then reading someone got grant in 2 or 3 months 

Anyways congrats and please pray for us to that we meet soon in oz


----------



## padmakarrao

goingtoau said:


> One thing I noticed..My designation was Assistant system engineer in my first company but in the declaration letter it is written as assistant software engineer and so as in the ACS letter. What to do now? Is that a problem ? Any comment on this ?


Hi, if you ask me, i would suggest take another copy of the declaration with correct designation and submit the same. I know of a recent case where a persons application was rejected as the title did not match the applied occupation. Though your case and profession might be different from him, but why take a risk?


----------



## amark

I have got the grant today. I have lodged visa on 16-Sep , co assigned on 17-Nov. Asked me to submit the medicals for my kid which I did in one day and today I got the grant.

I have been a silent user in this forum but I got useful advice just by going through various queries. Thank you


----------



## goingtoau

amark said:


> I have got the grant today. I have lodged visa on 16-Sep , co assigned on 17-Nov. Asked me to submit the medicals for my kid which I did in one day and today I got the grant.
> 
> I have been a silent user in this forum but I got useful advice just by going through various queries. Thank you


Congrats buddy, what was your profession ?


----------



## sevnik0202

vdewan said:


> Hi friends,
> It gives me a pleasure to announce that we received grant letter today. It was a long journey of 11 months.
> My application took 3 months & 3 days for the final journey. I called up DIBP at 15:30 hrs (australia time) as I felt my application (file) was stucked below Sept/Oct files . My intention of calling was just to remind the team, please pull old pending cases as well and it worked. Got the grant letter at 17:00:12 PM ( may be last one for the day).
> Thanks everyone for your help & support.
> Feel free to personal message me if you need any information. Will try to help with whatever experience I got in last 11 months.
> I will also add my journey to PR soon.
> 
> My timeslines are:
> Total applicants including kids: 4
> Spouse primary applicant:
> 261313- ACS Applied: 10-Feb-2014, ACS Outcome: 5-June-2014; IELTS: band 8
> Work Exp: zero points (even though my spouse has 7+ years exp ); EOI-23-june-2014 (65 points)
> Visa Applied: Aug-14-2014; Med: Oct-14; India PCC: Oct -23; US PCC: Aug-20-2014
> 
> Self: secondary applicant:
> 2611- Business Analyst- ACS outcome: 20-May-2014 (RPL- no work exp points); IELTS: band 7
> Med: Sept-29
> Grant: 17-Nov-2014; Brisbane Team 2; IED: 20-Aug-2015


Congrats


----------



## mattcuz

amark said:


> I have got the grant today. I have lodged visa on 16-Sep , co assigned on 17-Nov. Asked me to submit the medicals for my kid which I did in one day and today I got the grant.
> 
> I have been a silent user in this forum but I got useful advice just by going through various queries. Thank you


Congrats Amark. Did you not get asked for form 80?


----------



## apanban

CO assigned. Asked for more document, which I attached immediately. 
BTW, what is the correct way to respond to the mail which asked for additional document :
a> Reply to Co and attach the required document?
b> Upload it in the application as additional document?

More over, how long does CO takes to process after additional document is provided?


----------



## mattcuz

apanban said:


> CO assigned. Asked for more document, which I attached immediately.
> BTW, what is the correct way to respond to the mail which asked for additional document :
> a> Reply to Co and attach the required document?
> b> Upload it in the application as additional document?
> 
> More over, how long does CO takes to process after additional document is provided?



Congrats, what did he ask for?
looking at tracker it can be from 1 day to a couple weeks.


----------



## amark

mattcuz said:


> Congrats Amark. Did you not get asked for form 80?


I have front loaded form 80. My profession is software engineering.


----------



## goingtoau

apanban said:


> CO assigned. Asked for more document, which I attached immediately.
> BTW, what is the correct way to respond to the mail which asked for additional document :
> a> Reply to Co and attach the required document?
> b> Upload it in the application as additional document?
> 
> More over, how long does CO takes to process after additional document is provided?


What documents the case officer asked for ?


----------



## IndigoKKing

amark said:


> I have got the grant today. I have lodged visa on 16-Sep , co assigned on 17-Nov. Asked me to submit the medicals for my kid which I did in one day and today I got the grant.
> 
> I have been a silent user in this forum but I got useful advice just by going through various queries. Thank you


Congrats buddy!


----------



## IndigoKKing

apanban said:


> CO assigned. Asked for more document, which I attached immediately.
> BTW, what is the correct way to respond to the mail which asked for additional document :
> a> Reply to Co and attach the required document?
> b> Upload it in the application as additional document?
> 
> More over, how long does CO takes to process after additional document is provided?


Happened as you predicted. You're the man!


----------



## Ohhlala

apanban said:


> CO assigned. Asked for more document, which I attached immediately.
> BTW, what is the correct way to respond to the mail which asked for additional document :
> a> Reply to Co and attach the required document?
> b> Upload it in the application as additional document?
> 
> More over, how long does CO takes to process after additional document is provided?


Based on my friends who have gotten their grant, they sent it directly to CO over email.


----------



## Anilnag

vdewan said:


> Hi friends,
> It gives me a pleasure to announce that we received grant letter today. It was a long journey of 11 months.
> My application took 3 months & 3 days for the final journey. I called up DIBP at 15:30 hrs (australia time) as I felt my application (file) was stucked below Sept/Oct files . My intention of calling was just to remind the team, please pull old pending cases as well and it worked. Got the grant letter at 17:00:12 PM ( may be last one for the day).
> Thanks everyone for your help & support.
> Feel free to personal message me if you need any information. Will try to help with whatever experience I got in last 11 months.
> I will also add my journey to PR soon.
> 
> My timeslines are:
> Total applicants including kids: 4
> Spouse primary applicant:
> 261313- ACS Applied: 10-Feb-2014, ACS Outcome: 5-June-2014; IELTS: band 8
> Work Exp: zero points (even though my spouse has 7+ years exp ); EOI-23-june-2014 (65 points)
> Visa Applied: Aug-14-2014; Med: Oct-14; India PCC: Oct -23; US PCC: Aug-20-2014
> 
> Self: secondary applicant:
> 2611- Business Analyst- ACS outcome: 20-May-2014 (RPL- no work exp points); IELTS: band 7
> Med: Sept-29
> Grant: 17-Nov-2014; Brisbane Team 2; IED: 20-Aug-2015



Congratulations vdewan!!


----------



## goingtoau

Guys, I can see a status change of my application. It is showing Finalised. When I am going inside the application, it is showing view grant letter..

My agent must have received the letter. Does it mean it is granted ?


----------



## IndigoKKing

goingtoau said:


> Guys, I can see a status change of my application. It is showing Finalised. When I am going inside the application, it is showing view grant letter..
> 
> My agent must have received the letter. Does it mean it is granted ?


Yes.. check with your agent for the letter.

Congrats!


----------



## dr_max

goingtoau said:


> Guys, I can see a status change of my application. It is showing Finalised. When I am going inside the application, it is showing view grant letter..
> 
> My agent must have received the letter. Does it mean it is granted ?


Congratulations!!


----------



## Mirkomrt

goingtoau said:


> Guys, I can see a status change of my application. It is showing Finalised. When I am going inside the application, it is showing view grant letter..
> 
> My agent must have received the letter. Does it mean it is granted ?


Congratulations...

Can you please share your timeline?

Thanks


----------



## goingtoau

Mirkomrt said:


> Congratulations...
> 
> Can you please share your timeline?
> 
> Thanks


I submitted on 17th September, frontloaded every doc.


----------



## kishp

*Applied 189 visa on 11th september still no CO*

Hi,
I lodged 189 visa on 11th september for Analyst programmer with 60 points , Till now no CO is allocated . I could see sept 16th lodged applications getting grant. Do i need to contact DIBP or can i wait for 3 months to complete?


----------



## spikersandhu

That is y it is called "The Golden Mail" !


----------



## kishp

Is there anybody who applied on sept 11th and still waiting for CO to be allocated


----------



## sumaya

Hello everyone,

If I go for a vacation outside Bangladesh, do I need to inform that to my CO? Does that call for any form re-submission or anything? Please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zabeen

goingtoau said:


> I submitted on 17th September, frontloaded every doc.


Congrats...


----------



## nitin mudaliar

IELTS Exam 14Jan 14
Vetassess application 06Mar14
Positive outcome 19Jun14
EOI 26Jun14
Invitation 14Jul14
Visa application 21Aug14
Acknowledgment 21Aug14
Docs uploaded 29Aug14
Except pcc n meds
Co contact 23 Oct 2014
Meds 29 Oct 2014
Pcc n form 80 uploaded 6Nov14
GRANT 18 NOV 14

Thank you guys for all the valuable inputs. Trust me we did not even make a single call.. All went pretty smooth...planning to land Sydney in the month of March 2015


----------



## IndigoKKing

nitin mudaliar said:


> IELTS Exam 14Jan 14
> Vetassess application 06Mar14
> Positive outcome 19Jun14
> EOI 26Jun14
> Invitation 14Jul14
> Visa application 21Aug14
> Acknowledgment 21Aug14
> Docs uploaded 29Aug14
> Except pcc n meds
> Co contact 23 Oct 2014
> Meds 29 Oct 2014
> Pcc n form 80 uploaded 6Nov14
> GRANT 18 NOV 14
> 
> Thank you guys for all the valuable inputs. Trust me we did not even make a single call.. All went pretty smooth...planning to land Sydney in the month of March 2015


Congrats! Good job with not making the calls! A lesson for all of us in the queue...

What's your ANZSCO btw?


----------



## MMS

goingtoau said:


> I submitted on 17th September, frontloaded every doc.


Congrats Man have a blessed new life


----------



## goingtoau

In this forum I have noticed that people said the application status shows *granted* But I do not know why for me it is showing *Finalised.*.


----------



## samy25

goingtoau said:


> In this forum I have noticed that people said the application status shows *granted* But I do not know why for me it is showing *Finalised.*.


Do party... its a grant


----------



## MMS

Guys a quick question

Just got PCC from Lahore PK for me and my wife. I got married in 2010 and that's the year off corse my wife came to my place but the police people have written her change residential address of my place from 2008?

It took me one month to get those certificate now is it a problem or should I just upload the same cause the basic thing is that she does not have any criminal record 

Please advice seniors


----------



## TheExpatriate

goingtoau said:


> Guys, I can see a status change of my application. It is showing Finalised. When I am going inside the application, it is showing view grant letter..
> 
> My agent must have received the letter. Does it mean it is granted ?


congrats


----------



## nitin mudaliar

IELTS Exam 14Jan 14
Vetassess application 06Mar14
Positive outcome 19Jun14
EOI 26Jun14
Invitation 14Jul14
Visa application 21Aug14
Acknowledgment 21Aug14
Docs uploaded 29Aug14
Except pcc n meds
Co contact 23 Oct 2014 asked for PCC meds and form 80
Meds 29 Oct 2014
Pcc n form 80 uploaded 6Nov14
GRANT 18 NOV 14

Thank you all for the valuable inputs.. All went pretty smooth... Planning for a March 2015 landing @Sydney


----------



## MMS

nitin mudaliar said:


> IELTS Exam 14Jan 14 Vetassess application 06Mar14 Positive outcome 19Jun14 EOI 26Jun14 Invitation 14Jul14 Visa application 21Aug14 Acknowledgment 21Aug14 Docs uploaded 29Aug14 Except pcc n meds Co contact 23 Oct 2014 asked for PCC meds and form 80 Meds 29 Oct 2014 Pcc n form 80 uploaded 6Nov14 GRANT 18 NOV 14 Thank you all for the valuable inputs.. All went pretty smooth... Planning for a March 2015 landing @Sydney


WAO Nitin 

Less then three months super cool man 
Take it easy in OZ


----------



## goingtoau

Got my grant letter from my Agent. My first entry date has to be before 30th Aug 2015 

Thanks to you all guys for such a support. I got this grant because of your guidence. My agent was quite inactive in this regard. 

All credit goes to you people  updating the tracker also.


----------



## kishp

anybody received grants today


----------



## goingtoau

Got my grant letter from my Agent. My first entry date has to be before 30th Aug 2015 

Thanks to you all guys for such a support. I got this grant because of your guidence. My agent was quite inactive in this regard. 

All credit goes to you people , updating the tracker also.


----------



## remya2013

Congrats!!
What was your ANZSCO code


----------



## goingtoau

remya2013 said:


> Congrats!!
> What was your ANZSCO code. Kindly update the tracker


I did that, my code was 261313...applied on 17th sep with 60 points from India.


----------



## remya2013

Thanks a lot for sharing the details.

Enjoy the great moment. :second:
And all the very best for future in OZ.


----------



## kevin538

Guys Anybody has GSM Adelaide phone number as I am planing to call tomorrow to seek information about my application. 

Thanks Kevin


----------



## nidhipathak

goingtoau said:


> Got my grant letter from my Agent. My first entry date has to be before 30th Aug 2015
> 
> Thanks to you all guys for such a support. I got this grant because of your guidence. My agent was quite inactive in this regard.
> 
> All credit goes to you people , updating the tracker also.



hey...heartiest congratulations....  .... 
did u upload Form 80 as well ?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

goingtoau said:


> Got my grant letter from my Agent. My first entry date has to be before 30th Aug 2015
> 
> Thanks to you all guys for such a support. I got this grant because of your guidence. My agent was quite inactive in this regard.
> 
> All credit goes to you people  updating the tracker also.


Congrats !!!


----------



## ravsingh

GinjaNINJA said:


> Cant speculate but with 1st assessment looks like all your employment has been assessed as not closely related so may be they meant you need atleast 2yrs of IT exp in relevant field for overseas applicants(irrespective of degree as 2 yrs is min deduction).
> or maybe they missed out that you have an ECE degree.
> Said that 2nd assessment is absolutely perfect. Submit new application or review you ll get a similar outcome.
> Work exp points is out of question. How many points do you with current situation ?


Hi guys need help..

i have applied for visa 190.

In my passport my name is Raj Pal Singh their is no surname.

In DIBP Form and form 80 my agent filled my given name is Raj Pal and Family name Singh.

InHAP id name is showing family name Raj pal singh given name colum is blank.

Please confirm if someone having idea whther this is ok or will have some issue for grant


----------



## Anilnag

goingtoau said:


> Got my grant letter from my Agent. My first entry date has to be before 30th Aug 2015
> 
> Thanks to you all guys for such a support. I got this grant because of your guidence. My agent was quite inactive in this regard.
> 
> All credit goes to you people  updating the tracker also.



Congratulations!!!! 
Whats your timelines!! Date of lodegement / Date of Grant / 189 or 190 visa? Please share these details for members benefit.


----------



## XINGSINGH

vdewan said:


> Hi friends,
> It gives me a pleasure to announce that we received grant letter today. It was a long journey of 11 months.
> My application took 3 months & 3 days for the final journey. I called up DIBP at 15:30 hrs (australia time) as I felt my application (file) was stucked below Sept/Oct files . My intention of calling was just to remind the team, please pull old pending cases as well and it worked. Got the grant letter at 17:00:12 PM ( may be last one for the day).
> Thanks everyone for your help & support.
> Feel free to personal message me if you need any information. Will try to help with whatever experience I got in last 11 months.
> I will also add my journey to PR soon.
> 
> My timeslines are:
> Total applicants including kids: 4
> Spouse primary applicant:
> 261313- ACS Applied: 10-Feb-2014, ACS Outcome: 5-June-2014; IELTS: band 8
> Work Exp: zero points (even though my spouse has 7+ years exp ); EOI-23-june-2014 (65 points)
> Visa Applied: Aug-14-2014; Med: Oct-14; India PCC: Oct -23; US PCC: Aug-20-2014
> 
> Self: secondary applicant:
> 2611- Business Analyst- ACS outcome: 20-May-2014 (RPL- no work exp points); IELTS: band 7
> Med: Sept-29
> Grant: 17-Nov-2014; Brisbane Team 2; IED: 20-Aug-2015


Congrats


----------



## goingtoau

Anilnag said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> Whats your timelines!! Date of lodegement / Date of Grant / 189 or 190 visa? Please share these details for members benefit.


Date of lodgement---17th Sept (offshore)

Date of Grant--- 18th Nov

189

261313- software engineer

Point 60

Direct Grant

Please let me know if you need any more information


----------



## sumaya

*Need a vacation*

Hello everyone,

If I go for a vacation outside Bangladesh, do I need to inform that to my CO? Does that call for any form re-submission or anything? Please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sumaya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> If I go for a vacation outside Bangladesh, do I need to inform that to my CO? Does that call for any form re-submission or anything? Please let me know. Thanks in advance.


if for longer than 14 days, yes


----------



## cpatel

hi there,
i have applied 190 visa on 18/09/2014 from india, no case officer assigned yet,
has any one assigned? please update.


----------



## sumaya

TheExpatriate said:


> if for longer than 14 days, yes


Thanks. I'm planning a 6-7 day long vacation. But in that case, the form 80 or the travel info in the scanned copy of the passport that I have submitted will not be valid, right?


----------



## sumaya

goingtoau said:


> Got my grant letter from my Agent. My first entry date has to be before 30th Aug 2015
> 
> Thanks to you all guys for such a support. I got this grant because of your guidence. My agent was quite inactive in this regard.
> 
> All credit goes to you people , updating the tracker also.


Congratulations!


----------



## TheExpatriate

sumaya said:


> Thanks. I'm planning a 6-7 day long vacation. But in that case, the form 80 or the travel info in the scanned copy of the passport that I have submitted will not be valid, right?


nope it is valid as of the date you filled it and signed it. If they need an update they will ask you


----------



## sumaya

TheExpatriate said:


> nope it is valid as of the date you filled it and signed it. If they need an update they will ask you


Thank you so much, TheExpatriate...


----------



## vcr_delhi

goingtoau said:


> Got my grant letter from my Agent. My first entry date has to be before 30th Aug 2015
> 
> Thanks to you all guys for such a support. I got this grant because of your guidence. My agent was quite inactive in this regard.
> 
> All credit goes to you people , updating the tracker also.


Congrats Dude. 
After hearing this, I am also getting positive vibes for my grant letter (Applied on 23 Sept 2014, 65 points, applied online). 

Btn which city are you planning to move in Australia and what about job. Do share your plans of finding a job beoz i feel that's the next big challenge for all of us.

Take Care.


----------



## Ohhlala

goingtoau said:


> Got my grant letter from my Agent. My first entry date has to be before 30th Aug 2015
> 
> Thanks to you all guys for such a support. I got this grant because of your guidence. My agent was quite inactive in this regard.
> 
> All credit goes to you people , updating the tracker also.



Congrats!!


----------



## Ohhlala

kishp said:


> Hi,
> I lodged 189 visa on 11th september for Analyst programmer with 60 points , Till now no CO is allocated . I could see sept 16th lodged applications getting grant. Do i need to contact DIBP or can i wait for 3 months to complete?



I think we should wait till 3 months have lapsed


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Thats a quick one! congratulations! Good luck for new beginning.

Well Did you upload pcc and medical upfront that caused quick screening??


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys

Did any one of u did more more than 1 acs assessment


----------



## GinjaNINJA

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys
> 
> Did any one of u did more more than 1 acs assessment


Whats up with this question ? 
No restrictions on multiple assessments whether its 2 or 20 or 200. Outcome(+ve or -ve) will always depend on your roles and responsibilities & deduction of initial work experinece years will always depend on your qualification.


----------



## prodigy+

Hi,

Are you guys able to login to immi account ? I am access from yesterday night. The message "The system is currently unavailable." is constantly being displayed after logging in. Can you please confirm if this is the case with everybody ?


----------



## apanban

mattcuz said:


> Congrats, what did he ask for?
> looking at tracker it can be from 1 day to a couple weeks.



He asked for ACS doc of my partner which I uploaded immediately


----------



## GinjaNINJA

prodigy+ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are you guys able to login to immi account ? I am access from yesterday night. The message "The system is currently unavailable." is constantly being displayed after logging in. Can you please confirm if this is the case with everybody ?


No issues here. Successfully logged into ImmiAccount.


----------



## apanban

IndigoKKing said:


> Happened as you predicted. You're the man!


Was just a lucky guess or more informed guess I would rather say and credit goes to this thread


----------



## apanban

Ohhlala said:


> Based on my friends who have gotten their grant, they sent it directly to CO over email.



Thanks man  I have sent it through mail as well as uploaded it in the application. Lets see :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## prodigy+

GinjaNINJA said:


> No issues here. Successfully logged into ImmiAccount.



This is completely weird..I could now login from Mozilla. Earlier I tried login from Chrome which was failing


----------



## goingtoau

vcr_delhi said:


> Congrats Dude.
> After hearing this, I am also getting positive vibes for my grant letter (Applied on 23 Sept 2014, 65 points, applied online).
> 
> Btn which city are you planning to move in Australia and what about job. Do share your plans of finding a job beoz i feel that's the next big challenge for all of us.
> 
> Take Care.


I am not sure about any city. Want to go to Sydney. I want to start my job hunt from India.. I have 8 to 9 months in hand.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

*Got the grant*

Hi Friends,

I received my visa grant today.:first:lane:
It took exact two months. Yieepeee!


----------



## kevin538

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my visa grant today.:first:lane:
> It took exact two months. Yieepeee!


Congratz Jack


----------



## remya2013

apanban said:


> Was just a lucky guess or more informed guess I would rather say and credit goes to this thread


Hi

One query, have you claimed spouse skills. If so what all docs u have uploaded to support spouse points.

ACS doc have u already provided or missed to upload.

Thank you in advance.
Remya


----------



## remya2013

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my visa grant today.:first:lane:
> It took exact two months. Yieepeee!


Congrats!!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Thanks Remya!


----------



## apanban

goingtoau said:


> I am not sure about any city. Want to go to Sydney. I want to start my job hunt from India.. I have 8 to 9 months in hand.



I know its not the correct thread but can you help me with the right approach to find a job in Sydney for Software Engineer?

Any site / any reference would be appreciated.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my visa grant today.:first:lane:
> It took exact two months. Yieepeee!


Congrats !!!


----------



## apanban

remya2013 said:


> Hi
> 
> One query, have you claimed spouse skills. If so what all docs u have uploaded to support spouse points.
> 
> ACS doc have u already provided or missed to upload.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> Remya


Hey,

IELTS and ACS are sufficient docs if you claiming points for your spouse. 
And in my case I missed to upload the doc which I uploaded immediately.


----------



## imranrk

TheExpatriate said:


> if for longer than 14 days, yes


Dear @TheExpatriate, can you please share the source of this information. I have tried searching Immi website but could not find such details there


----------



## taniska

Guys, Got my grant yesterday !!

Applied offshore - 29 Aug
In onsite during grant - 18-Nov
CO allocation - 29-Oct
It is for Analyst Programmer 189

I should have got direct grant on 29-Oct if no pending docs, my kids medical was not done so there is a delay of 20 days.

For me it considered 18-Nov as first entry since I am already in AUS on 457.
For my spouse and kid first entry should be before Mid Sep-2015.

Mine is a lethargic journey from 2013 end onwards when you consider IELTs and ACS.

Thanks very much for all your support, actually I was planning to go to agent, but dropped that plan after talking to few of my friends and once I get introduced to this forum.

Experts, can anyone tell which thread I should look at for further things like getting Medicare card, etc...

Once again, Thanks everyone for your valuable support throughout my journey

Best wishes


----------



## good_life

hii!! friends needed some advice , I am a aug 11 applicant and got my case officer allocated in October he asked for a few documents which I uploaded on 13 nov ..but there has been no response since..should I call them up...or just wait for them to respond ....thanks


----------



## elsasl

You can call them. I called them as well.


----------



## sudhindrags

ronthevisio said:


> MY understanding of the PCC process is that it depends on when your previous verification was conducted. It could've been for Passport or an earlier PCC. If it was done within 12 months of you current application, they will issue you the certificate possibly on the same day. However, if it was done before 12 months, then the process is re-initiated. The actual verification date is considered, any interim PCCs issued do not renew your 12-month period.


There is no definite rule. It depends on the officer. My passport was renewed without police verification though there was change of address. Due to that I am going through police verification now for PCC. But for my wife, they did post police verification. Hence she got PCC without verification.


----------



## XINGSINGH

GinjaNINJA said:


> Whats up with this question ?
> No restrictions on multiple assessments whether its 2 or 20 or 200. Outcome(+ve or -ve) will always depend on your roles and responsibilities & deduction of initial work experinece years will always depend on your qualification.


Actually deta


----------



## XINGSINGH

GinjaNINJA said:


> Whats up with this question ?
> No restrictions on multiple assessments whether its 2 or 20 or 200. Outcome(+ve or -ve) will always depend on your roles and responsibilities & deduction of initial work experinece years will always depend on your qualification.


Actually details r coming blank


----------



## sudhindrags

No one from Oct gang got co allocation right?


----------



## padmakarrao

Congrats Jack and Taniska


----------



## mattcuz

sudhindrags said:


> No one from Oct gang got co allocation right?


I haven't seen anyone yet. Closest is 25th September I think


----------



## Melbound

Heyy Guys! Got my grant yesterday!! Thanks for all your support and inputs.. Without you all it would have been possible..


----------



## padmakarrao

Melbound said:


> Heyy Guys! Got my grant yesterday!! Thanks for all your support and inputs.. Without you all it would have been possible..


Congrats Melbound, have a bright future in Oz


----------



## Kosh

189 visa lodged on September 22 . Just counting hours or days and I am loosing patience after seeing Visa tracker where there was grant for another applicant who applied on september 22. I am onshore applicant by the way..Good luck all september applicants. we are inches close to grant.


----------



## mattcuz

Kosh said:


> 189 visa lodged on September 22 . Just counting hours or days and I am loosing patience after seeing Visa tracker where there was grant for another applicant who applied on september 22. I am onshore applicant by the way..Good luck all september applicants. we are inches close to grant.


I think you will be very soon


----------



## sevnik0202

goingtoau said:


> Guys, I can see a status change of my application. It is showing Finalised. When I am going inside the application, it is showing view grant letter..
> 
> My agent must have received the letter. Does it mean it is granted ?


Yes congrats.


----------



## sevnik0202

nitin mudaliar said:


> IELTS Exam 14Jan 14
> Vetassess application 06Mar14
> Positive outcome 19Jun14
> EOI 26Jun14
> Invitation 14Jul14
> Visa application 21Aug14
> Acknowledgment 21Aug14
> Docs uploaded 29Aug14
> Except pcc n meds
> Co contact 23 Oct 2014
> Meds 29 Oct 2014
> Pcc n form 80 uploaded 6Nov14
> GRANT 18 NOV 14
> 
> Thank you guys for all the valuable inputs. Trust me we did not even make a single call.. All went pretty smooth...planning to land Sydney in the month of March 2015


Congrats nitin


----------



## XINGSINGH

Melbound said:


> Heyy Guys! Got my grant yesterday!! Thanks for all your support and inputs.. Without you all it would have been possible..


Congrats


----------



## sevnik0202

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received my visa grant today.:first:lane:
> It took exact two months. Yieepeee!


Congrats that was fast.


----------



## sevnik0202

taniska said:


> Guys, Got my grant yesterday !!
> 
> Applied offshore - 29 Aug
> In onsite during grant - 18-Nov
> CO allocation - 29-Oct
> It is for Analyst Programmer 189
> 
> I should have got direct grant on 29-Oct if no pending docs, my kids medical was not done so there is a delay of 20 days.
> 
> For me it considered 18-Nov as first entry since I am already in AUS on 457.
> For my spouse and kid first entry should be before Mid Sep-2015.
> 
> Mine is a lethargic journey from 2013 end onwards when you consider IELTs and ACS.
> 
> Thanks very much for all your support, actually I was planning to go to agent, but dropped that plan after talking to few of my friends and once I get introduced to this forum.
> 
> Experts, can anyone tell which thread I should look at for further things like getting Medicare card, etc...
> 
> Once again, Thanks everyone for your valuable support throughout my journey
> 
> Best wishes


Congrats


----------



## sevnik0202

Melbound said:


> Heyy Guys! Got my grant yesterday!! Thanks for all your support and inputs.. Without you all it would have been possible..


Congrats melbound.


----------



## Vasu G

good_life said:


> hii!! friends needed some advice , I am a aug 11 applicant and got my case officer allocated in October he asked for a few documents which I uploaded on 13 nov ..but there has been no response since..should I call them up...or just wait for them to respond ....thanks


You can call them... 

All the best !!!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

taniska said:


> Guys, Got my grant yesterday !!
> 
> Applied offshore - 29 Aug
> In onsite during grant - 18-Nov
> CO allocation - 29-Oct
> It is for Analyst Programmer 189
> 
> I should have got direct grant on 29-Oct if no pending docs, my kids medical was not done so there is a delay of 20 days.
> 
> For me it considered 18-Nov as first entry since I am already in AUS on 457.
> For my spouse and kid first entry should be before Mid Sep-2015.
> 
> Mine is a lethargic journey from 2013 end onwards when you consider IELTs and ACS.
> 
> Thanks very much for all your support, actually I was planning to go to agent, but dropped that plan after talking to few of my friends and once I get introduced to this forum.
> 
> Experts, can anyone tell which thread I should look at for further things like getting Medicare card, etc...
> 
> Once again, Thanks everyone for your valuable support throughout my journey
> 
> Best wishes


Congrats !!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Melbound said:


> Heyy Guys! Got my grant yesterday!! Thanks for all your support and inputs.. Without you all it would have been possible..


Congrats !!!


----------



## asialanka

Hi

Can someone kindly tell me how many salary slips need to be produced to CPA for employment Assessment (management accountant (ANZSCO code 221112))

I thought of providing 4 salary slips representing each quarter (every 3 months) of each year of employment 

Is it sufficient?

Thanks


----------



## sevnik0202

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone kindly tell me how many salary slips need to be produced to CPA for employment Assessment (management accountant (ANZSCO code 221112))
> 
> I thought of providing 4 salary slips representing each quarter (every 3 months) of each year of employment
> 
> Is it sufficient?
> 
> Thanks


In my view it is sufficient.


----------



## kingcantona7

yeah..since its more than 3 months already, no harm in giving a call...


----------



## asialanka

Hi

Just wondering If I get a positive skills assessment and a NEGATIVE employment assessment from CPA, and if I still claim the same employment record in the VISA application (despite the rejection from CPA) to obtain points allocated to experience, 

will that lead the VISA officer to simply reject my work experience claim even without looking at it (based on CPA opinion) ?

Hope my query is clear!!!

thanks


----------



## ashu503

Was anyone's USA PCC was waived off by a CO?


----------



## ashu503

Was anyone's USA PCC was waived off by a CO?


----------



## Ohhlala

Kosh said:


> 189 visa lodged on September 22 . Just counting hours or days and I am loosing patience after seeing Visa tracker where there was grant for another applicant who applied on september 22. I am onshore applicant by the way..Good luck all september applicants. we are inches close to grant.


Same boat! Hope we get out grant/CO soon!!


----------



## ashu503

Was anyone's USA PCC was waived off by a CO?


----------



## asialanka

Hi 

Please can someone kindly advise when writing the "duties and responsibilities" for employment assessment by CPA

should it be in point form outlining the key details or should it be a detailed description explaining each activity in depth 

thanks


----------



## vikramreddy

Can anyone tell me how much time approx it will take after medicals and PCC submission.

Visa lodged on 12th sep, and pcc/medicals requested on 14th NOV. 
Medical checkup appointment on 29th NOV.

Just want to know, can I expect the grant in mid of DEC after I submit my pcc and medicals on 29th Nov.


My application also include one non-migrant dependent, submitting pcc and medical for dependent also on 29th nov.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering If I get a positive skills assessment and a NEGATIVE employment assessment from CPA, and if I still claim the same employment record in the VISA application (despite the rejection from CPA) to obtain points allocated to experience,
> 
> will that lead the VISA officer to simply reject my work experience claim even without looking at it (based on CPA opinion) ?
> 
> Hope my query is clear!!!
> 
> thanks


Hi there

Firstly, there is nothing termed as negative employment assessment outcome. Such or similar terminology only pertains to skills assessment outcome (i.e. of qualifications). All that an employment assessment outcome letter will mention is the month and year from which going forward your experience is considered as 'skilled'. This is the part that you'll be looking for and hoping that it quantifies to at least 3 years in counting. If not, it does not render your application inadmissible straight away, however it may reflect that you'll have lesser chance of scoring those 5 points of experience you were hoping to claim.

Secondly, employment assessment is not mandatory, but only recommendatory in nature. Having said that, still almost everyone gets it done because it saves crucial time (actually CO's time, and hence yours) while CO is assessing your experience. Besides, a quantified assessment result coming from an authority on the underlying occupation strikes a very positive chord with the CO's judgement on your employment assessment, no question about this.

Thirdly, from CPA you receive two separate documents each for skills and employment assessment. If you feel that your 'skilled' experience has been quantified way lesser than 3 years then nominal wisdom will be to not upload this document, but only your 'suitable' skills assessment outcome. But it also means you'll have lesser chances of CO letting you claim points for experience.

This is just what I think.

Best Wishes

Max


----------



## sibasishrout

lodged 18 sept.. no response yet.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Please can someone kindly advise when writing the "duties and responsibilities" for employment assessment by CPA
> 
> should it be in point form outlining the key details or should it be a detailed description explaining each activity in depth
> 
> thanks


Bullet points work perfectly well. One liner for each point, one point for each responsibility undertaken. This was my style when it was my time.


----------



## kishp

sibasishrout said:


> lodged 18 sept.. no response yet.. :fingerscrossed:


lodged 11 sept.. no CO yet..


----------



## TheExpatriate

ashu503 said:


> Was anyone's USA PCC was waived off by a CO?


PCCs rarely get waived, and in extreme conditions (Libya/Iraq/Syria PCCs for non-citizens who are no longer residents there for instance) or when it's impossible to obtain (Saudi Arabia PCC does NOT issue PCCs to non-citizens who are no longer residents) 


a PCC that is easy to obtain is never waived


----------



## sibasishrout

Seems no good news for anyone on 19 Sept?  :confused2: When is the grant mail usually received (Australian Standard Time)?


----------



## remya2013

Yea  .. I think today's office time is over by now.
Don't know if its a holiday der.


----------



## good_life

can some body please post the number as the case officers mail has no number on it...thanks


----------



## semaaustralia

Guys, I got my GRANT this morning. It was a long one really. But it was worth the while.
Thanks to everybody on the forum who helped in one way or the other: _shel, srinee, HFZ, TheExpatriate, prseeker.

Feels great.
God still answers prayers...you know?


----------



## thunderbird350

good_life said:


> can some body please post the number as the case officers mail has no number on it...thanks


please check the attachments in the email u received from CO


----------



## techie_po

ashu503 said:


> Was anyone's USA PCC was waived off by a CO?


Never heard of waiver if someone had been in US for more than 1 year. Sample space is Indians, so not sure of others.


----------



## Anilnag

vikramreddy said:


> Can anyone tell me how much time approx it will take after medicals and PCC submission.
> 
> Visa lodged on 12th sep, and pcc/medicals requested on 14th NOV.
> Medical checkup appointment on 29th NOV.
> 
> Just want to know, can I expect the grant in mid of DEC after I submit my pcc and medicals on 29th Nov.
> 
> 
> My application also include one non-migrant dependent, submitting pcc and medical for dependent also on 29th nov.


Why so long to get the Medical checkup done - If you look for weekends it delays unnecessarily. I suggest you to take one day leave and go on week day you will get appointment on this week day also.

After your medicals, hospital takes 3 to 4 days to upload and medical officer (from DIAC) might take a weeks time to finalize. So do it as early as possible to get the grant before Christmas vacations.


----------



## IndigoKKing

Yippee kay yay, brocefs!

Got the direct grant today. Been travelling and my mobile data connection was choppy. Got my wife to login and check. There it was - Granted against all our names.

Yet to get the letter from my agent, but all in good time.. all in good time!

*doing cartwheels*


----------



## IndigoKKing

Yippee kay yay, brocefs!

Got the direct grant today. Been travelling and my mobile data connection was choppy. Got my wife to login and check. There it was - Granted against all our names.

Yet to get the letter from my agent, but all in good time.. all in good time!

*doing cartwheels*


----------



## ereeny

*Vac2*

Can anyone tell me, if CO send invoice for VAC2, does this mean the grant is ready?? I've just received the invoice and I'll pay by today, how long until I get the golden letter??
is there further checks will be made by their part?? or it's over now.:frown:
Any advice?!
regards,


----------



## nidhipathak

IndigoKKing said:


> Yippee kay yay, brocefs!
> 
> Got the direct grant today. Been travelling and my mobile data connection was choppy. Got my wife to login and check. There it was - Granted against all our names.
> 
> Yet to get the letter from my agent, but all in good time.. all in good time!
> 
> *doing cartwheels*


congratulations...good to see atleast someone getting grant today  Enjoiiiiiiiiii


----------



## TheExpatriate

ereeny said:


> Can anyone tell me, if CO send invoice for VAC2, does this mean the grant is ready?? I've just received the invoice and I'll pay by today, how long until I get the golden letter??
> is there further checks will be made by their part?? or it's over now.:frown:
> Any advice?!
> regards,


Most probably it means you are grant-ready and if you pay it today, you'd get your visa by Friday or Monday max


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

IndigoKKing said:


> Yippee kay yay, brocefs!
> 
> Got the direct grant today. Been travelling and my mobile data connection was choppy. Got my wife to login and check. There it was - Granted against all our names.
> 
> Yet to get the letter from my agent, but all in good time.. all in good time!
> 
> *doing cartwheels*


Congrats buddy! All the Best for future journey!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

IndigoKKing said:


> Yippee kay yay, brocefs!
> 
> Got the direct grant today. Been travelling and my mobile data connection was choppy. Got my wife to login and check. There it was - Granted against all our names.
> 
> Yet to get the letter from my agent, but all in good time.. all in good time!
> 
> *doing cartwheels*


Congrats !!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

semaaustralia said:


> Guys, I got my GRANT this morning. It was a long one really. But it was worth the while.
> Thanks to everybody on the forum who helped in one way or the other: _shel, srinee, HFZ, TheExpatriate, prseeker.
> 
> Feels great.
> God still answers prayers...you know?


Congrats !!!


----------



## HWarraich

IndigoKKing said:


> Yippee kay yay, brocefs!
> 
> Got the direct grant today. Been travelling and my mobile data connection was choppy. Got my wife to login and check. There it was - Granted against all our names.
> 
> Yet to get the letter from my agent, but all in good time.. all in good time!
> 
> *doing cartwheels*


Congrats....


----------



## sibasishrout

Indigoking timeline?


----------



## sibasishrout

IndigoKKing said:


> Yippee kay yay, brocefs!
> 
> Got the direct grant today. Been travelling and my mobile data connection was choppy. Got my wife to login and check. There it was - Granted against all our names.
> 
> Yet to get the letter from my agent, but all in good time.. all in good time!
> 
> *doing cartwheels*


Timeline?


----------



## ereeny

TheExpatriate said:


> Most probably it means you are grant-ready and if you pay it today, you'd get your visa by Friday or Monday max


Thanks @TheExpatriate


----------



## semaaustralia

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats !!!


Thanks Usha..


----------



## remya2013

IndigoKKing said:


> Yippee kay yay, brocefs!
> 
> Got the direct grant today. Been travelling and my mobile data connection was choppy. Got my wife to login and check. There it was - Granted against all our names.
> 
> Yet to get the letter from my agent, but all in good time.. all in good time!
> 
> *doing cartwheels*



Great news!! Congrats lane:


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats indigo sema and jacksparrow


----------



## _Eugene_

Guys, it’s a GRANT. Tell the world I’ve got the GRANT. Cannot express my feeling now, I am over the moon :bowl:

I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of my friends here, who always support and encourage me during my journey to get PR. Without your guidance, I even cannot reach my dream :lalala:

It’s just like a dream, and I never want to wake up :rofl: Such a greatest early X'mas gift ever :xmasunwrap:

Wish you guys all the best :second:


----------



## XINGSINGH

_Eugene_ said:


> Guys, it’s a GRANT. Tell the world I’ve got the GRANT. Cannot express my feeling now, I am over the moon :bowl:
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of my friends here, who always support and encourage me during my journey to get PR. Without your guidance, I even cannot reach my dream :lalala:
> 
> It’s just like a dream, and I never want to wake up :rofl: Such a greatest early X'mas gift ever :xmasunwrap:
> 
> Wish you guys all the best :second:


Congrats Eugene


----------



## _Eugene_

Many congratulations you guys who got the grant. Let's party hard


----------



## _Eugene_

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats Eugene


Many thanks Xingsingh


----------



## deepak.joshi80

*Employment letter for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111*

Hello guys,

I am applying for Visa 189 for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111. 

Can anyone help with the job letter with roles and responsibilities that I need to get from the employer. Please share a letter for reference as I need to prepare it before I ask my employer to issue me the same.

Regards
Deepak Joshi


----------



## deepak.joshi80

I am a B.SC ELECTRONICS which was a 3 year Graduation degree. Is it considered under technical education for Visa189. 

Also, can anyone confirm if there is a deduction from the total work experience if the degree is less than 4yrs. I have 9.5years of relevant experience (overall 11yrs) and need 10 points to qualify for Visa189. 

Please advise if anyone have this information

Regards
DJ


----------



## goingaustralia

Hi All,

I've uploaded all the documents including form 80.

Do we need to upload anything else like form 1221, I read about that somewhere but not sure.

Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA

deepak.joshi80 said:


> I am a B.SC ELECTRONICS which was a 3 year Graduation degree. Is it considered under technical education for Visa189.
> 
> Also, can anyone confirm if there is a deduction from the total work experience if the degree is less than 4yrs. I have 9.5years of relevant experience (overall 11yrs) and need 10 points to qualify for Visa189.
> 
> Please advise if anyone have this information
> 
> Regards
> DJ


yes you will face a deduction of min 4 to max 6 yrs since your degree aint ict major. i think it would be 4 yrs deduction.


----------



## jasdeep

Hi Friends,

Visa 189 for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111. 
I have applied VISA on 19 sep 2014 with 65 points.
Mine and non migrating spouse's Medicals already done.
CO assigned 18 Nov and asked for Employment docs,Passport sizes pics,Passport scans and PCCs.
My Qns are:-

1) So, is it nice if i send all the required documents to CO in email???
2) And the CO team name is SOUTH AUSTRALIA - TEAM 8.Any one knows about the team??
3) And i am married man and till now didn't upload my marriage certificate(I have to get it registered even). So, will CO ask for that surely??

Thank you a lot about all of your help guys...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will appreciate...Thank you in advance..!!!!!!!


----------



## GinjaNINJA

jasdeep said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Visa 189 for Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111.
> I have applied VISA on 19 sep 2014 with 65 points.
> Mine and non migrating spouse's Medicals already done.
> CO assigned 18 Nov and asked for Employment docs,Passport sizes pics,Passport scans and PCCs.
> My Qns are:-
> 
> 1) So, is it nice if i send all the required documents to CO in email???
> 2) And the CO team name is SOUTH AUSTRALIA - TEAM 8.Any one knows about the team??
> 3) And i am married man and till now didn't upload my marriage certificate(I have to get it registered even). So, will CO ask for that surely??
> 
> Thank you a lot about all of your help guys...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Will appreciate...Thank you in advance..!!!!!!!


Quite surprised to see you havent uploaded all these mandatory docs wondering what kept you away by doing so, only if you had you would have received your grant today.
1. Yes attach all these docs and reply to the email. You can also upload it in immiaccount.
2. No one will know anything about a team. 
3. If CO wants he/she will ask for it.

Great non-migrating spouse. She ll have to apply separate spouse visa & wait atleast 12-15 months to be with you Australia. Get your marriage certificate done you will need it when applying for separate spouse visa.


----------



## jasdeep

Hi Thanks a lot for a prompt reply.

Yes, because she just delivered a baby and because of some of the financial issues i didn't include her file(VISA Fee) and baby's file (Because in case i mention baby's name then i have to present baby's passport also and that is a long process here in my region).(We both need to apply for addition of spouse names on each others passports and that is time consuming process.)

I am thinking to add them once i get my PR.

Is it possible to add wife's name now??


----------



## TheExpatriate

jasdeep said:


> Hi Thanks a lot for a prompt reply.
> 
> Yes, because she just delivered a baby and because of some of the financial issues i didn't include her file(VISA Fee) and baby's file (Because in case i mention baby's name then i have to present baby's passport also and that is a long process here in my region).(We both need to apply for addition of spouse names on each others passports and that is time consuming process.)
> 
> I am thinking to add them once i get my PR.
> 
> Is it possible to add wife's name now??


excuse me, you did not mention you had a baby using Form 1022???


You are heading towards visa cancellation buddy once you mention you had a pre-decision child that you never cared to add (at least as non-migrating)


----------



## jasdeep

Baby born after the date of VISA lodgement .So i think i can add after my PR.
So, what should i do now??

Please advice..


----------



## GinjaNINJA

jasdeep said:


> Hi Thanks a lot for a prompt reply.
> 
> Yes, because she just delivered a baby and because of some of the financial issues i didn't include her file(VISA Fee) and baby's file (Because in case i mention baby's name then i have to present baby's passport also and that is a long process here in my region).(We both need to apply for addition of spouse names on each others passports and that is time consuming process.)
> 
> I am thinking to add them once i get my PR.
> 
> Is it possible to add wife's name now??


You havent got a visa yet. 
You might wanna write to your CO that you would like to add your wife and child as migrating dependents. They ll send you link to pay the extra charges and will give you enough time upload wifes and kids docs.
Also you need to upload form 1022 (change of circumstances) asap. As expatriate says you are headed towards visa cancellation.


----------



## m77

Hi Members,

I am unable to find the replies to my posts(Jabber & Hari and others)...can anybody help me how to find...its very cumbersome...


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

hello! Firstly congrats for visa grant!!

Well i would like to know that did you upload all medical/pcc upfront?? did it help u get grant fast? any suggestions? I hope to get my invitation soon wanna be bit ready for things.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Hello, 

Am in the process of applying 189 visa for myself (primary applicant) and for my wife. I have submitted eoi with 65 points and waiting for invite. I have filled form 80 and having it ready. 

Do i need to ask my wife also to fill up form 80 or its only for me. Please clarify. 

Thanks

Krishna


----------



## _shel

jasdeep said:


> Baby born after the date of VISA lodgement .So i think i can add after my PR.
> So, what should i do now??
> 
> Please advice..


 You cant add anyone to a visa that is granted. 

They need to apply for their own visa after you are living in Australia, which takes 12 months to grant. 

Not informing DIBP that you have a child could be seen as visa fraud.


----------



## TheExpatriate

jasdeep said:


> Baby born after the date of VISA lodgement .So i think i can add after my PR.
> So, what should i do now??
> 
> Please advice..


You were advised that any changes (marriage, divorce, birth, death, residence country/address, employment) to be communicated IMMEDIATELY to the CO

A baby born AFTER lodgement must be added EITHER as non-migrating dependent OR as Migrating, and in ALL cases must clear Meds.

Now if you don't do this before the grant, and later on apply for child visa, you will find yourself in hot waters


----------



## IndigoKKing

sibasishrout said:


> Timeline?


It's in my signature. . Here it is again


221213 | IELTS : 8th March 2014 | IELTS Result : 21st March 2014 8.5, 8.5, 8, 8.5 | Skills applied to CPA : 3rd July 2014 |+ve Result 15th July 2014 | EOI : 189 07th Aug 2014 with 60 Points | PCC: 18th August 2014 | Invitation : 29th Aug 2014| Visa Lodged: 18 Sep 2014| Medicals: 01 Nov 2014| Grant: 19 Nov 14


----------



## harikris4u

good_life said:


> hii!! friends needed some advice , I am a aug 11 applicant and got my case officer allocated in October he asked for a few documents which I uploaded on 13 nov ..but there has been no response since..should I call them up...or just wait for them to respond ....thanks


Hi there,

Even I applied on 9th August. My co contacted me on 17th. I uploaded all the documents on 18th. I am planning to call them tomorrow. Please tell me your experience.

Anyone who applied on August still awaiting Grant, please let us know

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## kingcantona7

good luck hari...hope u guys get the grant soon..


----------



## JennyAus

GRANTTTTTTTTTTTTT
Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

18/11/14 Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Hope all August applicants can get your grant soonnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

JennyAus said:


> GRANTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 18/11/14 Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Hope all August applicants can get your grant soonnnnnnnnnn.


Congrats Jenny . party hard .


----------



## JennyAus

oh yeahhhhhhhhhhh

Thank you.


----------



## harikris4u

JennyAus said:


> GRANTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 18/11/14 Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Hope all August applicants can get your grant soonnnnnnnnnn.



Very good news Jenny I am very happy for you… 

All the very best… I hope you are a Nurse.. Have some queries regarding that for my friend… Ill send a private message later…

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## sevnik0202

semaaustralia said:


> Guys, I got my GRANT this morning. It was a long one really. But it was worth the while.
> Thanks to everybody on the forum who helped in one way or the other: _shel, srinee, HFZ, TheExpatriate, prseeker.
> 
> Feels great.
> God still answers prayers...you know?


Congrats Seema


----------



## sevnik0202

IndigoKKing said:


> Yippee kay yay, brocefs!
> 
> Got the direct grant today. Been travelling and my mobile data connection was choppy. Got my wife to login and check. There it was - Granted against all our names.
> 
> Yet to get the letter from my agent, but all in good time.. all in good time!
> 
> *doing cartwheels*


Conrats mate


----------



## sevnik0202

_Eugene_ said:


> Guys, it’s a GRANT. Tell the world I’ve got the GRANT. Cannot express my feeling now, I am over the moon :bowl:
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank all of my friends here, who always support and encourage me during my journey to get PR. Without your guidance, I even cannot reach my dream :lalala:
> 
> It’s just like a dream, and I never want to wake up :rofl: Such a greatest early X'mas gift ever :xmasunwrap:
> 
> Wish you guys all the best :second:


Congrats


----------



## good_life

*Hey*



harikris4u said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Even I applied on 9th August. My co contacted me on 17th. I uploaded all the documents on 18th. I am planning to call them tomorrow. Please tell me your experience.
> 
> Anyone who applied on August still awaiting Grant, please let us know
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


HII HARII!!!
Just like you I am also waiting , and will be calling them today or tomorrow , I am in America so timing differs .....I submitted my docs but just got an auto reply by them ..I have been assigned to Adelaide team 2 ....
will keep you in the loop ...if I hear something ...


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats jenny


----------



## vcr_delhi

sibasishrout said:


> Indigoking timeline?


Congrats


----------



## vcr_delhi

Ohhlala said:


> Same boat! Hope we get out grant/CO soon!!


Same here dude. Applied on 23 Sept. Don't know how pole come to know about CO allocation. Applied online and whenever I see the status it's " in progress". Don't know when will I get. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nallamothu.msc

kishp said:


> lodged 11 sept.. no CO yet..


Here also 11th sep 2014, same situation. I dont think so we get grant before 11th dec 2014.


----------



## jabberaussie

Why dont u guys update ur details in the tracker? (In my signature) It shud be able for others to analyse the trend.

Most of you forget to update tracker/signature after the grant. I was trying to fill in the dates for recent grants, but only realized they dont have an entry at all. Dont leave like that plz. People seems to 'migrate' to other threads immediately. Stay here and help out others for a while.

Trust me, later u will realize that getting visa was the easiest part (a matter of money and patience!). To survive here in the first few months after arrival is really tough. Hoping that most of us migrate around the same period, u need to keep the contacts made here, know who works in the same skill etc.

So, please update tracker, stay here for a while, help out others :neutral_face:


----------



## good_life

hii friends tried to dial on the number in the site 0061731367000.....but it just does not connect ...is there a special time when I should try ...or may be I have the wrong number...kindly help!!!!


----------



## samme4life

*My Visa 189 Time Line*

Hi guys,
I am from Sri Lanka. My visa (189) granted on 13/11/2014. You can find my time line from my signature. This forum helped me a lot. Glad to help if anyone in need of info 

Regards!


----------



## jabberaussie

CO allocated today. Asked for medicals and Form 80.

I was waiting to see if I could skip the medicals as had done medicals less than an year ago for my student visa. I have to do it again.

Updated the tracker already. Signature doesnt appear when posting thru mobile app. So here are my details for reference:

Skill: 261312 (DevPro)
Visa lodge: 21st Sept (onshore)
CO allocation: 20th Nov
Team: Adelaide Team 6


----------



## Stakeout

jabberaussie said:


> CO allocated today. Asked for medicals and Form 80.
> 
> I was waiting to see if I could skip the medicals as had done medicals less than an year ago for my student visa. I have to do it again.
> 
> Updated the tracker already. Signature doesnt appear when posting thru mobile app. So here are my details for reference:
> 
> Skill: 261312 (DevPro)
> Visa lodge: 21st Sept (onshore)
> CO allocation: 20th Nov
> Team: Adelaide Team 6


Why dont you use the this tracker instead of just the one you just updated? Too many trackers confuse people.


----------



## harikris4u

good_life said:


> hii friends tried to dial on the number in the site 0061731367000.....but it just does not connect ...is there a special time when I should try ...or may be I have the wrong number...kindly help!!!!


Hey guys,

Just called the Immi dept on the same number… I was told that they were still accessing the mails that were received on 10th of November. I sent them a mail on 19th. Thus, they told me it would take a week to access the documents.

Now again 1 week waiting starts… Probably the last week i hope..

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## harikris4u

good_life said:


> hii friends tried to dial on the number in the site 0061731367000.....but it just does not connect ...is there a special time when I should try ...or may be I have the wrong number...kindly help!!!!


How are you trying to call them? I use Google talk.. easy and cheapest way.. i got connected in just 2 mins to the CO directly…

They work as per the docs received date…. now they are looking in to the docs that were received on 10th of November…

Its the same number. Call at about 7 to 7:30 IST…. I spoke to 2 females ( as the first time the call got disconnected) and they both are really friendly and try to help you…


Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## XINGSINGH

harikris4u said:


> How are you trying to call them? I use Google talk.. easy and cheapest way.. i got connected in just 2 mins to the CO directly&#133;
> 
> They work as per the docs received date&#133;. now they are looking in to the docs that were received on 10th of November&#133;
> 
> Its the same number. Call at about 7 to 7:30 IST&#133;. I spoke to 2 females ( as the first time the call got disconnected) and they both are really friendly and try to help you&#133;
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


Hi Hari

U use it from laptop or mobile


----------



## harikris4u

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi Hari
> 
> U use it from laptop or mobile


I use Laptop…. faster and effective 

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## good_life

*hey there*



harikris4u said:


> How are you trying to call them? I use Google talk.. easy and cheapest way.. i got connected in just 2 mins to the CO directly…
> 
> They work as per the docs received date…. now they are looking in to the docs that were received on 10th of November…
> 
> Its the same number. Call at about 7 to 7:30 IST…. I spoke to 2 females ( as the first time the call got disconnected) and they both are really friendly and try to help you…
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


That sounds very reassuring ..I submitted my docs on 13 so I guess it should be received soon ..... I am using normal phone to call ...but somehow when I called the call got connected but then just no tone ..I called up around 10 am Adelaide time ...by IST you mean International st time ....???...I will try again tomorrow and see ...as its afternoon there now ....


----------



## vocalize

I too submitted on 27 Aug and am still waiting. I don't mean to sound impatient or unkind but it's a little frustrating to see many September applicants already getting their grant. I don't understand why as I thought that our case was really straightforward. 
1 more week to go before 3 months is up. I have yet to receive any communication. What should I do after the 3 months is up?


----------



## IndigoKKing

Stakeout said:


> Why dont you use the this tracker instead of just the one you just updated? Too many trackers confuse people.


Exactly. There are too many trackers. I chose to use none eventually. But will update some of them once I'm back to my base. I'm sure it will help others to analyze the trend.


----------



## IndigoKKing

vcr_delhi said:


> Congrats


Thanks!


----------



## IndigoKKing

sevnik0202 said:


> Conrats mate


Thanks buddy!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdidula

sibasishrout said:


> Timeline?


Congradz mate!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdidula

samme4life said:


> Hi guys,
> I am from Sri Lanka. My visa (189) granted on 13/11/2014. You can find my time line from my signature. This forum helped me a lot. Glad to help if anyone in need of info
> 
> Regards!


I am also a Sri Lankan and applied on September 15th... I got called for medical last Thursday... Did the medical on 18th November.. Anyone know the time frame for getting grant after doing medical..


----------



## sibasishrout

CO allocated. asked for certified copy of PCC
visa lodged 18 Sep


----------



## mattcuz

sibasishrout said:


> CO allocated. asked for certified copy of PCC
> visa lodged 18 Sep


Awesome. 

Congrats. Did you not get asked for form 80?


----------



## sdeepak

Hi Guys,

I new to this forum..Can you please guide me for the 190 visa..I have got IELTS score as L- 7.5, R- 6 W- 6 and S- 6.5 and my ACS is +ve..plng to apply for Analyst Programmer code..


----------



## harikris4u

good_life said:


> That sounds very reassuring ..I submitted my docs on 13 so I guess it should be received soon ..... I am using normal phone to call ...but somehow when I called the call got connected but then just no tone ..I called up around 10 am Adelaide time ...by IST you mean International st time ....???...I will try again tomorrow and see ...as its afternoon there now ....


12:30pm Adelaide Time.. IST is Indian Standard Time. you are from India right? That y I mentioned IST…

I called at 7:30 am Indian Standard time…. I would suggest you call them on friday. May be they will be looking on 13th mails.. Then when you mention your apple number, they would see your mail and process it right there and give you a grant immediately.. If you call tomorrow, they might say they are processing at the moment… (this is again a theory)

A wise man takes all the input what others give and takes his decision on his own…. So its up to you to decide bro,, All the best

Keep me updated

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## Ohhlala

sibasishrout said:


> CO allocated. asked for certified copy of PCC
> visa lodged 18 Sep


Certified copy of PCC? You uploaded the original?


----------



## harikris4u

vocalize said:


> I too submitted on 27 Aug and am still waiting. I don't mean to sound impatient or unkind but it's a little frustrating to see many September applicants already getting their grant. I don't understand why as I thought that our case was really straightforward.
> 1 more week to go before 3 months is up. I have yet to receive any communication. What should I do after the 3 months is up?


If you go back few pages, i believe I gave the answer already for your question…

My application took the exact timeframe… i know the wait is a torture but still you have to wait.. no other go…

Wait till 28th. By then I assure you would be assuaged a CO(like my case) If you don't get any intimation then call to the general enquiry number and ask the status.. call in the early hours 9 am to 9:30 adelaile time else you would have to wait for 2 hours at the most…

They would inform to which team your case is allocated… Its clearly mentioned in the website that you would be contacted within 2 weeks after the CO is allocated… 

Take the date when the case officer is allocated and count 2 weeks from then till your CO contacts you.. believe me they would definitely contact you either for extra docs(like my case) or give you a direct grant… 

I am afraid this is the only procedure where you would NOT be questioned or argued of calling them… 

I followed the process and I had smooth conversation every time I called them unlike few of others who have had bad experience due to making call before the time frame…

I called them today and they told me their mailboxes are flooded with emails. most of them asking for updates.. people like me are also sending mails with docs attached. they have to respond to all the mails they receive within 7 working days.. 

I have sent the docs, assume there are many people who sent mail asking for updates before me, obviously they would answer their mails due to their 7 day policy and because of some people who are desperate, my appln gets delayed...see the pressure they are in.. we must really respect that and give them their space… 

Hope this helps. If you are not able to understand then you might wanna go few pages back.. its explained stage by stage whenever i get updates… 

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## msarkar_expat

I have also uploaded colour scanned copy of both Australian and Indian PCC. Do I need to upload certified copy?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


----------



## thunderbird350

harikris4u said:


> How are you trying to call them? I use Google talk.. easy and cheapest way.. i got connected in just 2 mins to the CO directly&#133;
> 
> They work as per the docs received date&#133;. now they are looking in to the docs that were received on 10th of November&#133;
> 
> Its the same number. Call at about 7 to 7:30 IST&#133;. I spoke to 2 females ( as the first time the call got disconnected) and they both are really friendly and try to help you&#133;
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


Thanks for the info Pandi 
im waiting and will call my CO next week
but can sleep well this weekend as above info gives some assurance.
i hv submitted my pcc on 12th nov


----------



## GinjaNINJA

msarkar_expat said:


> I have also uploaded colour scanned copy of both Australian and Indian PCC. Do I need to upload certified copy?


Certified not required. Original scan copy is fine.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats. I have submitted eoi for 189 two days back. In the right side corner of the skill select window, it says eoi status :. Submitted. This is correct right??? 

When can i expect an invite.?? I have applied for plant and production engineer with 65 points. 

Please clarify?!!


----------



## Tejil

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


many congratulations Gninja

how many points did you have without state sponsrorship??


----------



## TheExpatriate

harilal1977 said:


> iam worried now...after reading this post
> 
> we are expecting our fist baby on jan 2015..we already lodged our visa on 18th sept 14 and waiting for grant..we planed to add baby after born...apart from this we already mention on our medical examination about pregnancy ..
> 
> 1-can we add baby after visa granted ??
> 2-do we need to inform separately to DIBP ?? please share where to inform ??
> 
> request u to all pl how to solve this issue


did your wife do her X-Ray already or deferred it till after birth?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Tejil said:


> many congratulations Gninja
> 
> how many points did you have without state sponsrorship??


55 without SS.
Everyone who goes for SS is either a 55 pointer to get 5 points through SS or someone who occupation isnt on SOL.


----------



## husain081

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats mate. You are the first one who replied to my first post. I'm happy for you...

All the best for your future life in Australia...


----------



## Ohhlala

Ladies and Gentlemen!

So happy to announce that I got my direct grant an hour ago! 3pm Adelaide time.

Here's my timeline for your reference
Visa Lodged:22 Sept
Direct Grant: 20 Nov
Frontloaded all documents with Form 80
Independent applicant (not through agent)

Will stick around to assist all of you guys who are still waiting. All the best!


----------



## good_life

*hey there*



harikris4u said:


> 12:30pm Adelaide Time.. IST is Indian Standard Time. you are from India right? That y I mentioned IST…
> 
> I called at 7:30 am Indian Standard time…. I would suggest you call them on friday. May be they will be looking on 13th mails.. Then when you mention your apple number, they would see your mail and process it right there and give you a grant immediately.. If you call tomorrow, they might say they are processing at the moment… (this is again a theory)
> 
> A wise man takes all the input what others give and takes his decision on his own…. So its up to you to decide bro,, All the best
> 
> Keep me updated
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


HEY THANKS HARI ...
Actuallly I am presently residing in America and hence the confusion on IST ...I think you are right I will call them on Friday and see what happens ...I am in no great hurry so some more wait would do no harm ....hope we get our grants soon...


----------



## Kosh

Congrats mate!!! Now I am so restless..being a 22nd sep applicant..waiting for my golden mail.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats !!!


----------



## sibasishrout

mattcuz said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Congrats. Did you not get asked for form 80?


Form 80 was front loaded


----------



## sibasishrout

Ohhlala said:


> Certified copy of PCC? You uploaded the original?


Mistakenly had uploaded the black and white copy of PCC


----------



## sibasishrout

msarkar_expat said:


> I have also uploaded colour scanned copy of both Australian and Indian PCC. Do I need to upload certified copy?


If you have time in your hand, then better get it certified and expect a direct grant


----------



## sevnik0202

harilal1977 said:


> iam worried now...after reading this post
> 
> we are expecting our fist baby on jan 2015..we already lodged our visa on 18th sept 14 and waiting for grant..we planed to add baby after born...apart from this we already mention on our medical examination about pregnancy ..
> 
> 1-can we add baby after visa granted ??
> 2-do we need to inform separately to DIBP ?? please share where to inform ??
> 
> request u to all pl how to solve this issue


If you have already informed DIBP about your wife's pregnancy and your wife is secondary applicant CO will issue grant only after your baby is born and you provide desired documents for your baby.


----------



## sevnik0202

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats GinjaNinja


----------



## TheExpatriate

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


congrats


----------



## remya2013

sibasishrout said:


> CO allocated. asked for certified copy of PCC
> visa lodged 18 Sep


Have you uploaded color copy of PCC or black n white.


----------



## sumaya

Ohhlala said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> So happy to announce that I got my direct grant an hour ago! 3pm Adelaide time.
> 
> Here's my timeline for your reference
> Visa Lodged:22 Sept
> Direct Grant: 20 Nov
> Frontloaded all documents with Form 80
> Independent applicant (not through agent)
> 
> Will stick around to assist all of you guys who are still waiting. All the best!


Congratulations and all the best for your future life in Australia..


----------



## remya2013

Ohhlala said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> So happy to announce that I got my direct grant an hour ago! 3pm Adelaide time.
> 
> Here's my timeline for your reference
> Visa Lodged:22 Sept
> Direct Grant: 20 Nov
> Frontloaded all documents with Form 80
> Independent applicant (not through agent)
> 
> Will stick around to assist all of you guys who are still waiting. All the best!


Congrats. :second:
What was your ANZSCO code.


----------



## remya2013

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats GinjaNINJA !!


----------



## HarishInOz

*Need help on non-migrating dependent*

Hi Friends,

I've applied for 189 EOI last month and expecting an invite anytime. However, I've the following doubts.

1. My spouse need some time to decide as she is taking care of her ailing father and she don't want to travel as of now, may be for couple of years. 

she becomes a non-migrating dependent, do I still need to provide her ielts score besides her medicals and PCC?

2. I have a 2.5 yrs old son, whom I want to include as a migrating dependent. Please let me know if I can include his name without his mother's name been included in the application.

-Harish


----------



## Ohhlala

sumaya said:


> Congratulations and all the best for your future life in Australia..


Accountant


----------



## Tejil

GinjaNINJA said:


> 55 without SS.
> Everyone who goes for SS is either a 55 pointer to get 5 points through SS or someone who occupation isnt on SOL.



its 55 after SS, actually ACS reduced 8 years of experience to 4 years
hence now we have to go through the 190 route for extra 5 points, but that too is with held from june 28th when we filed the EOI
since then no invite ..
was wondering how different 190 is from 189? do we need to stay all five years in the state that sponsers us??


----------



## spikersandhu

HarishInOz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've applied for 189 EOI last month and expecting an invite anytime. However, I've the following doubts.
> 
> 1. My spouse need some time to decide as she is taking care of her ailing father and she don't want to travel as of now, may be for couple of years.
> 
> she becomes a non-migrating dependent, do I still need to provide her ielts score besides her medicals and PCC?
> 
> 2. I have a 2.5 yrs old son, whom I want to include as a migrating dependent. Please let me know if I can include his name without his mother's name been included in the application.
> 
> -Harish



U still need to submit her medical and PCC...... and It is advisable to include your wife and son.even if they do not intend to go with you.......... I think she should visit once for the entry stamping for 5-10 days and then return to take care of her father...... Adding her at later stage would be financially burdening and a long wait too......... Wish you good luck !lane::second:


----------



## remya2013

sumaya said:


> Congratulations and all the best for your future life in Australia..


Sumaya,

Have you contacted the co team after submitting requested addl documents


----------



## semaaustralia

sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats Seema


Thanks sevnik. Wish you a speedy path to your GRANT.


----------



## semaaustralia

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats..That was a SPEEDY 190.


----------



## Estrana

Congratulations to all with PR grant so far.

I also received my direct grant this morning. 
Got assigned to Adelaide team 2. 
No form 80 requested maybe because I came from a low risk country. 

Celebration time


----------



## semaaustralia

harilal1977 said:


> any one have contact number of DIBP...i want to call from india


Dont call if you have no reason to call. You will only be wasting your call credit because you will be given the standard response or told to be patient (if you arent yet due for GRANT). I learnt this lesson after wasting a lot on calling them severally.


Cheers.


----------



## padmayogesh

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats GinjaNINJA.


----------



## vocalize

Thanks Harikrishnan. Yes of course I will wait until my 3 months is up before contacting them. And I've read all the info about the time frame of being contacted by CO and grant. Just getting a little impatient because there does not seem to be any logical queue system in place. 
Anyway, thanks for your kind help. All the best to you!


----------



## ashok magadum

vocalize said:


> Thanks Harikrishnan. Yes of course I will wait until my 3 months is up before contacting them. And I've read all the info about the time frame of being contacted by CO and grant. Just getting a little impatient because there does not seem to be any logical queue system in place.
> Anyway, thanks for your kind help. All the best to you!


What I heard from my agent is that, Nov & December first week they give grants in their haste. So, you can expect ur grant anytime soon...!


----------



## _Eugene_

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> hello! Firstly congrats for visa grant!!
> 
> Well i would like to know that did you upload all medical/pcc upfront?? did it help u get grant fast? any suggestions? I hope to get my invitation soon wanna be bit ready for things.


My advice is you should upload all the paperworks as soon as you can, you may get a direct grant then. Goodluck!


----------



## Anilnag

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Anilnag

Marc283 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Need to seek your advise on the following. I have been advised that my health assessment has been fianlised. Below is the quote from the immi site
> 
> *Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.*
> 
> I wish to know when they say 'finalised' does that mean that the medical health check has been passed by GSM and there are no issues?
> 
> Thank you for your advise.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Marcus


Yes. This means medical case officer cleared the Health check. Good luck!!


----------



## semaaustralia

Marc283 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Need to seek your advise on the following. I have been advised that my health assessment has been fianlised. Below is the quote from the immi site
> 
> *Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.*
> 
> I wish to know when they say 'finalised' does that mean that the medical health check has been passed by GSM and there are no issues?
> 
> Thank you for your advise.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Marcus


Hello,
This has been said several times. You need to call DIBP to get the true status of your medicals.
Cheers.


----------



## Kosh

Got my direct grant as well. Lodged on 22 september. No form 80 required. Such a relief. Lodged onshore.


----------



## kishp

nallamothu.msc said:


> Here also 11th sep 2014, same situation. I dont think so we get grant before 11th dec 2014.


why september 11th applicants are not moving farward? Anybody who lodged on sept 11th got CO allocated?


----------



## MMS

semaaustralia said:


> Hello, This has been said several times. You need to call DIBP to get the true status of your medicals. Cheers.


Dear 
Do we really need to call or let them come to us for anything further cause they clearly say no need to contact for this matter?

Please advice


----------



## jabberaussie

Guys, any clue if there are any restrictions on an onshore applicant to travel abroad while the PR process is going on?

I have a Student visa (valid till 2016) with multiple entry options. Got the CO allocated today. I have asked the question to CO anyway, but I guess it would take some time to get a response from him. But I was in a hurry to book the tickets (in fact for next week). Just wanted to know if I have to wait onshore until the grant is received?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

jabberaussie said:


> Guys, any clue if there are any restrictions on an onshore applicant to travel abroad while the PR process is going on?
> 
> I have a Student visa (valid till 2016) with multiple entry options. Got the CO allocated today. I have asked the question to CO anyway, but I guess it would take some time to get a response from him. But I was in a hurry to book the tickets (in fact for next week). Just wanted to know if I have to wait onshore until the grant is received?


Whats your visa status is it Bridging Visa A or Studnet Visa ?


----------



## jabberaussie

I received a Bridging Visa, but its the student visa which is still valid. Confirmed by checking in VEVO as well.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

jabberaussie said:


> I received a Bridging Visa, but its the student visa which is still valid. Confirmed by checking in VEVO as well.


If you have BV A currently to travel in and out you need to upgrade it to BV B. 
BV A - Can fly out cannot fly back in(BV A comes by default when you apply for another visa for eg: 189 or 190 or 489)
BV B - Can fly in and out multiple times


P.s As per your timeline your grant is literally around the corner. Why not wait.


----------



## sibasishrout

remya2013 said:


> Have you uploaded color copy of PCC or black n white.


Black and White


----------



## jabberaussie

GinjaNINJA said:


> If you have BV A currently to travel in and out you need to upgrade it to BV B.
> BV A - Can fly out cannot fly back in(BV A comes by default when you apply for another visa for eg: 189 or 190 or 489)
> BV B - Can fly in and out multiple times
> 
> 
> P.s As per your timeline your grant is literally around the corner. Why not wait.


Yeah can wait. But have a ceremony I wish to attend on Nov 29th.

So what I have is a BV A. But student visa is still active as I said earlier. Do I still need to get a BV B for a safe return?


----------



## chuminh

jabberaussie said:


> Yeah can wait. But have a ceremony I wish to attend on Nov 29th.
> 
> So what I have is a BV A. But student visa is still active as I said earlier. Do I still need to get a BV B for a safe return?


I got the 485 visa in effect while PR is currently being processed, I did travel out and will go back with my 485 visa, then apply BVA again. My agent told me to get BVB but i was too hurry to get it.

anyway, I myself think it is no problem. taking it at your own risk.


----------



## jasbir

hello friends.

I just submitted EOI with 65 points on 19th november 2014.

my occupation code is industrial engineer. got positive skill assessment on 10th november 2014.

hope i get invite on 28th november. please comment on my chances.

also, is there any whatsapp group for people planning for submitting EOI. i will be more than willing to join.

cheers


----------



## aleruk

jasbir said:


> hope i get invite on 28th november. please comment on my chances.


100% chance.


----------



## sumaya

remya2013 said:


> Sumaya,
> 
> Have you contacted the co team after submitting requested addl documents


I have uploaded all the documents before my CO was allocated. Anyways, I am thinking of contacting the team as I have detected an issue with my uploading. My agent have accidentally uploaded both my husband's form 80 under the "Character, Evidence of"->"Overseas Police Clearance - National" document type, whereas my form 80 was uploaded under "Character, Evidence of"->"Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" type. May be for that reason, my ELodgement page still shows the following link: "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant".


----------



## harikris4u

good_life said:


> HEY THANKS HARI ...
> Actuallly I am presently residing in America and hence the confusion on IST ...I think you are right I will call them on Friday and see what happens ...I am in no great hurry so some more wait would do no harm ....hope we get our grants soon...


Ha ha… People say they are not in hurry or they are fine by waiting… but, by saying that means you are in a hurry.. even though you know you will leave few months later.. Take me for instance.. I will leave only by feb next year but still eager to get the grant.. its just that we will have an assurance.. so everyone is very eagerly waiting(including me) but say we are not waiting…

I have seen posts like this since may 2014… lets just wait out.. no option guys.. he he..

But one thing for sure… After applying for this visa I just learnt one thing…

*The proverb "Patience is a virtue" is so very true...*

All the best guys.. next week its gonna be bombastic….

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Dear all, 

Am waiting for the invite for 189 visa. Myself and my wife have applied for it. How you guys have paid the visa fee. It's close to 6000 aud (315000 inr) and am finding it difficult to have it done via credit card as they don't give such high amount in a single transaction. 

Please help me hw u guys pulled up on the visa fee issue. Maximum limit is 150000 for my friends and i dono what to do. 

Plz reply on how to pay total visa fee using credit card without any problems.


----------



## vimalnair

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats mate... Hope your next process of migrating must have started... Where are you planning to go?. Could you please update our timelines...


----------



## harikris4u

ashok magadum said:


> What I heard from my agent is that, Nov & December first week they give grants in their haste. So, you can expect ur grant anytime soon...!


Ashok

I actually typed a long reply for you… website crashed.. Dont have patience to type again…. lol

Its not true bro.. Just ask your agent how he knows that… he just might have guessed it along with previous applications…. You could do the same if you read lots of threads and call few times to Immi…

If you read my previous post i made some theoretical suggestions and it worked… I ve been in this forum for quite too long…..

Please understand everyone, During christian, they have skeleton staffing.. That means. Work just gets slows down but does not stop.. 


Dont get me wrong Ashok, i just want you to understand they don't do things just like that. When you are in the position of giving grants do you do that.. They have specific time frames they have to complete on but they do it on time… (like Mine)

All the best

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## Anilnag

rkrishnaraj said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Am waiting for the invite for 189 visa. Myself and my wife have applied for it. How you guys have paid the visa fee. It's close to 6000 aud (315000 inr) and am finding it difficult to have it done via credit card as they don't give such high amount in a single transaction.
> 
> Please help me hw u guys pulled up on the visa fee issue. Maximum limit is 150000 for my friends and i dono what to do.
> 
> Plz reply on how to pay total visa fee using credit card without any problems.


There are two options here:
1. By making fixed deposit Axis bank provide credit card for 80% of the fixed deposit amount
2. Look for forex card and load with the amount to pay and make the transaction which can taken in HDFC bank

But make sure that before making any decisions and paying money for them clearly inform your situation to the bank people that you are making the transaction from India only.

Some of them already paid via forex card but one of them facing and issue that the bank people says that transaction can be done only overseas not in India.

Inquire well with banks before paying money.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

vimalnair said:


> Congrats mate... Hope your next process of migrating must have started... Where are you planning to go?. Could you please update our timelines...


Flying on 25th DEC.


----------



## harikris4u

vocalize said:


> Thanks Harikrishnan. Yes of course I will wait until my 3 months is up before contacting them. And I've read all the info about the time frame of being contacted by CO and grant. Just getting a little impatient because there does not seem to be any logical queue system in place.
> Anyway, thanks for your kind help. All the best to you!


If you talk to a CO then you would know that everything runs logically there…

Simple to understand.. I applied on 9th august and you applied on 9th august (assume)

I uploaded the docs on 9th but you uploaded it later say 10 or 11th.. There are so many people who applied on 9th and uploaded all the docs on the same day.. you application goes far behind…

Then comes the application to team allocation… Say a team has completed all the applications, and waiting for new appln however there is another team where they are still doing the old appln.. its just luck here. again there is a logic… all appln's are distributed evenly.. 

Say 9th applications goes to team who are still working on old application, obviously yours will take time… and people who applied later will get soon…

Applications getting delayed :
People (like me) don't upload all the docs, this again they ask for further docs and we upload the same and that again takes time…. 

All are linked bro.. I got all this info when i called the immi office.. Not everything.. Few things and understood the funda there though….

I already wrote about this in my previous posts in detail.. you might want to take a look at that for detailed explanation… 

Dont worry, August applications are coming to an end now.. SO at the max buy the end of this month, every client would get their grant….

All the best…

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## vimalnair

Ohhlala said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen!
> 
> So happy to announce that I got my direct grant an hour ago! 3pm Adelaide time.
> 
> Here's my timeline for your reference
> Visa Lodged:22 Sept
> Direct Grant: 20 Nov
> Frontloaded all documents with Form 80
> Independent applicant (not through agent)
> 
> Will stick around to assist all of you guys who are still waiting. All the best!


Congrats mate... So the next step to Ozies would have started...


----------



## mujeeb246

Hi,
Is anyone having trouble logging into immiaccount. 

Once I enter user id and password it says the system is currently unavailable.

Please let me know how this is for you.

Thank you


----------



## mujeeb246

rkrishnaraj said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Am waiting for the invite for 189 visa. Myself and my wife have applied for it. How you guys have paid the visa fee. It's close to 6000 aud (315000 inr) and am finding it difficult to have it done via credit card as they don't give such high amount in a single transaction.
> 
> Please help me hw u guys pulled up on the visa fee issue. Maximum limit is 150000 for my friends and i dono what to do.
> 
> Plz reply on how to pay total visa fee using credit card without any problems.


Icici bank is offering travel card without any documentation. 
You need fto first open an account with them.
Deposit money in savings and transfer to your forex.

Tell then you will be making a 5k aud transaction before travelling.

Rest u will understand once you enter thier bank.


----------



## semaaustralia

MMS said:


> Dear
> Do we really need to call or let them come to us for anything further cause they clearly say no need to contact for this matter?
> 
> Please advice


The truth is, you should not call them unless your application has passed the advertised timelines (Typically 3-4months in my opinion).
I personally did not call DIBP until after 5months.
And when I called, they were sympathetic to my wait time and encouraged me to exercise patience...and I was informed of the cleared medicals, ongoing routine processing and some errors in my application.

Cheers.


----------



## mujeeb246

HarishInOz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've applied for 189 EOI last month and expecting an invite anytime. However, I've the following doubts.
> 
> 1. My spouse need some time to decide as she is taking care of her ailing father and she don't want to travel as of now, may be for couple of years.
> 
> she becomes a non-migrating dependent, do I still need to provide her ielts score besides her medicals and PCC?
> 
> 2. I have a 2.5 yrs old son, whom I want to include as a migrating dependent. Please let me know if I can include his name without his mother's name been included in the application.
> 
> -Harish


To answer a few things.
If your wife ia non migrating dependent you only need to submit
English translated marriage certificate
Wife's passport
Wife's pcc
Wife's medical
Wife's birth certificate or sslc marks card with cover letter stating the reason why there is no birth certificate.
Baby's medical is needed as well.

She wouldnt have to write ielts is she is non migrating currently. 

If money ia not a constraint you can include her in your application but she will stay here with her father and come on a later date.


----------



## Hector_2014

GinjaNINJA said:


> Guys got my 190 VISA(NSW) GRANT today.
> applied - 25th Sep : Granted - 20th Nov


Congrats ginja... Hope u have a great Australian tour...


----------



## Anilnag

semaaustralia said:


> The truth is, you should not call them unless your application has passed the advertised timelines (Typically 3-4months in my opinion).
> I personally did not call DIBP until after 5months.
> And when I called, they were sympathetic to my wait time and encouraged me to exercise patience...and I was informed of the cleared medicals, ongoing routine processing and some errors in my application.
> 
> Cheers.


I see Additional Meds in your timeline. What additional medicals you need to go through? Did they ask you to go for them apart from the regular medicals? appreciate your response on this.
Thank you.


----------



## HarishInOz

*Congrats*



GinjaNINJA said:


> Flying on 25th DEC.


Congrats... Enjoy!


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

*Skillselect*

skillselect is not yet updated for Nov 14 round as current round. Any idea?? Wanted to know that cut of date for nov 14 round


----------



## semaaustralia

Anilnag said:


> I see Additional Meds in your timeline. What additional medicals you need to go through? Did they ask you to go for them apart from the regular medicals? appreciate your response on this.
> Thank you.


Yeap...My wife was asked to undergo additional medicals by an MOC in GH.
That added another 53 days to our wait time..
Don't worry, you won't be asked to go for additional meds if there is no issue with the medicals. And even if there is an issue, they just want to have a clearer picture to make a decision...thats all.

Cheers.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

mujeeb246 said:


> Icici bank is offering travel card without any documentation.
> You need fto first open an account with them.
> Deposit money in savings and transfer to your forex.
> 
> Tell then you will be making a 5k aud transaction before travelling.
> 
> Rest u will understand once you enter thier bank.


Thanks am checking with axis bank regd travel card options.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Hello, 

My wife has applied for pcc in india. She is currently living in my home which is different from the one mentioned in her passport. She doesn't have any address proof for the present address and not even her mom n dad are staying in the address mentioned in her passport. Will that be a problem??? 

Because, in her form 80,i have mentioned her current address as my home address but her passport and pcc certificate will have her old address??? 

Should i ask her to go for another passport for address change?? 

What is the way to go???? 

Please help.


----------



## sevnik0202

semaaustralia said:


> Thanks sevnik. Wish you a speedy path to your GRANT.


I got it on 24th Oct LOL....


----------



## semaaustralia

sevnik0202 said:


> I got it on 24th Oct LOL....


Sorry about that....My Bad.


----------



## sevnik0202

semaaustralia said:


> Dont call if you have no reason to call. You will only be wasting your call credit because you will be given the standard response or told to be patient (if you arent yet due for GRANT). I learnt this lesson after wasting a lot on calling them severally.
> 
> Cheers.


Since long I have stopped sharing the direct numbers coz people who have just lodged their visa's also start calling resulting in delays in grantsfor others.


----------



## jasbir

GinjaNINJA said:


> Flying on 25th DEC.


Hello brother.... Congrats

Please share your timeline.

And your destination and plan of action once you reach for our benefit...

Thanks again

Cheers


----------



## sevnik0202

Marc283 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> Need to seek your advise on the following. I have been advised that my health assessment has been fianlised. Below is the quote from the immi site
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> 
> I wish to know when they say 'finalised' does that mean that the medical health check has been passed by GSM and there are no issues?
> 
> Thank you for your advise.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Marcus


Yes


----------



## mattcuz

Kosh said:


> Got my direct grant as well. Lodged on 22 september. No form 80 required. Such a relief. Lodged onshore.


Kosh. That's amazing. Well done. Super happy for you!


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Im waiting for my 189 invite after submitting my expression of interest. Can i go ahead and open an immiaccount or else i need to wait for the invite so that i can click that link and create one. i'm asking this to this complete my medicals beforehand so what will be the procedure to do that???


----------



## rkrishnaraj

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife has applied for pcc in india. She is currently living in my home which is different from the one mentioned in her passport. She doesn't have any address proof for the present address and not even her mom n dad are staying in the address mentioned in her passport. Will that be a problem???
> 
> Because, in her form 80,i have mentioned her current address as my home address but her passport and pcc certificate will have her old address???
> 
> Should i ask her to go for another passport for address change??
> 
> What is the way to go????
> 
> Please help.


Anyone plz???


----------



## MMS

rkrishnaraj said:


> Anyone plz???


Indian brothers please assist rkrishnaraj


----------



## Kosh

Thanks Mattcuz. I wish you a speedy grant as well. All these waiting periods and anxieties are worth it when you get the golden mail. Have been in sydney for more than six years and now I can sleep with relief that I don't have to pay money for visa to stay in this country. Feeling wonderful..


----------



## GinjaNINJA

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife has applied for pcc in india. She is currently living in my home which is different from the one mentioned in her passport. She doesn't have any address proof for the present address and not even her mom n dad are staying in the address mentioned in her passport. Will that be a problem???
> 
> Because, in her form 80,i have mentioned her current address as my home address but her passport and pcc certificate will have her old address???
> 
> Should i ask her to go for another passport for address change??
> 
> What is the way to go????
> 
> Please help.


You do have a address proof for current address , dont you ?
Show address proof in your name also a proof that your wife is married to you (marriage certificate).
This will prove that your wife's current address.
Else get a stat declaration on a stamp paper that you and your wife are married and so and so is the address you guys live at.


----------



## mujeeb246

rkrishnaraj said:


> Thanks am checking with axis bank regd travel card options.


Axis bank would ask for tickets and visa to process any travel forex card. The very reason I had referred icici which is currently not asking for this. Thx.


----------



## vimalnair

Kosh said:


> Got my direct grant as well. Lodged on 22 september. No form 80 required. Such a relief. Lodged onshore.


Congrats mate...


----------



## amolpathak

I have lodged 189 visa & almost done with all documents upload. I have query regarding personal financial status evidence. I have seen in few threads that people have uploaded recent bank statements & tax return acknowledgements as proof of personal financial capacity. Is it really necessary. At least such kind of information is not listed in document checklist of 189. Please help me in understanding this.


----------



## JennyAus

tinaozzie said:


> Jenny cn i knw wen did u lodge?


I lodged on 14/08/14...

Its great to know that you are from Vietnam as well.

hihihih

what about urs??


----------



## JennyAus

harikris4u said:


> Very good news Jenny I am very happy for you…
> 
> All the very best… I hope you are a Nurse.. Have some queries regarding that for my friend… Ill send a private message later…
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


Thanks, mate..

Ok , just leave me a private msg.


----------



## JennyAus

can anyone give me a link of visa tracker plz??

thank you so much.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

amolpathak said:


> I have lodged 189 visa & almost done with all documents upload. I have query regarding personal financial status evidence. I have seen in few threads that people have uploaded recent bank statements & tax return acknowledgements as proof of personal financial capacity. Is it really necessary. At least such kind of information is not listed in document checklist of 189. Please help me in understanding this.


Bankstatements used werent to show personal financial status rather to show salary credited in applicants account(if he/she had no payslips to show).


----------



## remya2013

amolpathak said:


> I have lodged 189 visa & almost done with all documents upload. I have query regarding personal financial status evidence. I have seen in few threads that people have uploaded recent bank statements & tax return acknowledgements as proof of personal financial capacity. Is it really necessary. At least such kind of information is not listed in document checklist of 189. Please help me in understanding this.


Hi Amol,

For 189 , bank statements and Tax return acknowledgements are normally submitting as proof to support salary (work experience). I have submitted bank statement for my entire work experience duration with salary highlighted in the stmts.

I think for 190 personal financial status evidence is required.

seniors please correct if I am wrong.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

GinjaNINJA said:


> You do have a address proof for current address , dont you ?
> Show address proof in your name also a proof that your wife is married to you (marriage certificate).
> This will prove that your wife's current address.


 I do have address proof for my current address and also marriage certificate. You're askin me to SHOW to indian PCC or Immigration??? Sorry i didn't understand that part


----------



## khalidshaikh

Dears,

I sent mail to my visa processing team to check for visa status of my 189 visa. In reply he mentioned that they are waiting for advise from team 13 that the internal checking process has been completed.

Can any one advise what is difference between internal and external checks and does case goes for external check after internal checks are over.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

rkrishnaraj said:


> I do have address proof for my current address and also marriage certificate. You're askin me to SHOW to indian PCC or Immigration??? Sorry i didn't understand that part


Indian PCC for your wife. 
Wife ID(any - will have her name) >> Address proof(is in your name) >> Marriage cert (will have both husband wife names) >> Hence proved that your wife stays at current address. 
Got it ?


----------



## amolpathak

GinjaNINJA said:


> Bankstatements used werent to show personal financial status rather to show salary credited in applicants account(if he/she had no payslips to show).


Thanks, I have already uploaded bank salary credit statements in work experience.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats Ninja


----------



## amolpathak

remya2013 said:


> Hi Amol,
> 
> For 189 , bank statements and Tax return acknowledgements are normally submitting as proof to support salary (work experience). I have submitted bank statement for my entire work experience duration with salary highlighted in the stmts.
> 
> I think for 190 personal financial status evidence is required.
> 
> seniors please correct if I am wrong.


Thanks, I have done the same to show salary credits.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

khalidshaikh said:


> Dears,
> 
> I sent mail to my visa processing team to check for visa status of my 189 visa. In reply he mentioned that they are waiting for advise from team 13 that the internal checking process has been completed.
> 
> Can any one advise what is difference between internal and external checks and does case goes for external check after internal checks are over.


team 13 collects all your info >> info sent to ASIO & IGIS for ESC >> ASIO & IGIS do whatever they do (its confidential) >> ASIO & IGIS get whatever they are looking for >> ASIO & IGIS inform team 13 >> team 13 sends your file to processing team.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

rkrishnaraj said:


> I do have address proof for my current address and also marriage certificate. You're askin me to SHOW to indian PCC or Immigration??? Sorry i didn't understand that part


While visiting PSK (Passport Seva Kendra) for PCC, you should inform them about address change. They'll ask for address proof for the current address. You can provide any one of the following as proof of address.

marriage certificate
your passport if you have updated spouse's name
bank passbook

The PCC will not have any address mentioned in it. It simply says the holder of passport no. XXXX is ok for such visa. 

For PCC purpose you need not inform DIBP on the address change. However, it is always good to update the address in the passport especially if nobody is available in the old address.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrays kosh and vimal


----------



## Vasu G

JennyAus said:


> GRANTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> 18/11/14 Finallyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Hope all August applicants can get your grant soonnnnnnnnnn.


Hey Jenny...

eace: Many Congratulations eace:


----------



## taz_mt

JennyAus said:


> can anyone give me a link of visa tracker plz??
> 
> thank you so much.


check my signature


----------



## rkrishnaraj

GinjaNINJA said:


> Indian PCC for your wife.
> Wife ID(any - will have her name) >> Address proof(is in your name) >> Marriage cert (will have both husband wife names) >> Hence proved that your wife stays at current address.
> Got it ?


Got it. Thanks


----------



## IndigoKKing

Strange stuff! 

My PCC was dated 18 Aug 2014. My Meds happened on 1 Nov 2014, but got uploaded on 5 Nov 2014 by the doctor.

My first date of entry was given as 05 Nov 2015?! I thought it would be 18 Aug 2015, based on my PCC which was dated earlier. Did this happen to anyone else?



IndigoKKing said:


> Yippee kay yay, brocefs!
> 
> Got the direct grant today. Been travelling and my mobile data connection was choppy. Got my wife to login and check. There it was - Granted against all our names.
> 
> Yet to get the letter from my agent, but all in good time.. all in good time!
> 
> *doing cartwheels*


----------



## vimalnair

Friends,
It seems our days are very near. As per the last update one person who had applied on 25th September has got VISA GRANT (I have not compared his application category). One of my known person who applied on 21st September has got a CO assigned and asked for some documents.
(Just a thought as per the trend)--- It seems a CO gets assigned on the 60th Day of the application and if everything is fine may get a grant very soon.

So lets hope our sun rises very soon.
I have not uploaded FORM 80 but as a matter of caution i have downloaded the same and filled and kept it ready so that in case its needed there might not be any delay from my end. I thought of sharing with you all...


----------



## TheExpatriate

IndigoKKing said:


> Strange stuff!
> 
> My PCC was dated 18 Aug 2014. My Meds happened on 1 Nov 2014, but got uploaded on 5 Nov 2014 by the doctor.
> 
> My first date of entry was given as 05 Nov 2015?! I thought it would be 18 Aug 2015, based on my PCC which was dated earlier. Did this happen to anyone else?


if I were you I'd shshshshshshshsh


----------



## _shel

TheExpatriate said:


> if I were you I'd shshshshshshshsh


Agree, CO has misread the dates to your benefit


----------



## Hector_2014

jasbir said:


> hello friends.
> 
> I just submitted EOI with 65 points on 19th november 2014.
> 
> my occupation code is industrial engineer. got positive skill assessment on 10th november 2014.
> 
> hope i get invite on 28th november. please comment on my chances.
> 
> also, is there any whatsapp group for people planning for submitting EOI. i will be more than willing to join.
> 
> cheers


Though the chances are high, I would hold on to my horses until the cutoff points for the last invitation round (held on 14 Nov) are revealed...


----------



## Punj23

Hi All,

Yesterday, i paid visa fee for my 190 state sponsored application.
But today, when i tried to login, i was unable to see anything on the webpage. Neither i am able to see any links where i should upload the documents nor any other link on page.
The only thing i am able to see is a header in the webpage with no content.

Please let me know if this happened with all the applicants or i will able to upload the docs when asked by CO.

Regards,
Punj23


----------



## msarkar_expat

remya2013 said:


> Hi Amol,
> 
> For 189 , bank statements and Tax return acknowledgements are normally submitting as proof to support salary (work experience). I have submitted bank statement for my entire work experience duration with salary highlighted in the stmts.
> 
> I think for 190 personal financial status evidence is required.
> 
> seniors please correct if I am wrong.


Hi Guys,

I have submitted payslips, Form 16 and ITR, do I still need to upload Bank Statements as proof to support salary? 

1. Copy of one Payslip from each quarter
2. Copy of Form 16 for each year
3. Copy of ITR ( first two years' are missing)

Thanks,
MS


----------



## TJ Aus

It is looking good as per the visa tracker...hopefully october gang will get their direct grants....by mid december..................


----------



## vimalnair

IndigoKKing said:


> Strange stuff!
> 
> My PCC was dated 18 Aug 2014. My Meds happened on 1 Nov 2014, but got uploaded on 5 Nov 2014 by the doctor.
> 
> My first date of entry was given as 05 Nov 2015?! I thought it would be 18 Aug 2015, based on my PCC which was dated earlier. Did this happen to anyone else?


Hi Buddy,
Great... Its a gift by DIBP for you long wait...:rockon:


----------



## vimalnair

Friends,
It seems our days are very near. As per the last update one person who had applied on 25th September has got VISA GRANT (I have not compared his application category). One of my known person who applied on 21st September has got a CO assigned and asked for some documents.
(Just a thought as per the trend)--- It seems a CO gets assigned on the 60th Day of the application and if everything is fine may get a grant very soon.

So lets hope our sun rises very soon.
I have not uploaded FORM 80 but as a matter of caution i have downloaded the same and filled and kept it ready so that in case its needed there might not be any delay from my end. I thought of sharing with you all...


----------



## TJ Aus

Hopefully soon guys....GR8 gift for XMAS and new year!!!
YAY!!!


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Hi everybody! I was required to submit my medical, payslips or tax documents of last five years, Form 80 and Form 1221. I submitted all these by Nov 16. But i have not received any acknowledgement or response from my CO yet. Should I cal to my CO or wait some more days?


----------



## thunderbird350

thunderbird350 said:


> Thanks for the info Pandi
> im waiting and will call my CO next week
> but can sleep well this weekend as above info gives some assurance.
> i hv submitted my pcc on 12th nov


Hi All,
Happy to inform we have got our Grant today Morning lane:
Called the number and after giving my details she checked and said all is fine.
She said dont worry and you will hear from us soon 
Within 5 mins received the Grant mail.
Thank you all this forum kept us going and gave us much needed info.
Planning to move to Sydney in March 2015.
Best of luck to all.
If any one has submitted the docs requested by CO than will suggest to call the number provided in the attachment and ask them your application status.

Imp Dates>
IELTS Result: 15-Aug-2014
EOI submitted: 15-Aug-2014
Fees paid on : 3-Sep-2014
CO contacted: 3-Nov-2014
PCC submitted : 11-Nov-2014
Grant : 21-Nov-2014 :second:
<Tentative >Moving to Sydney : March-2015


----------



## ali.shair

Hi,

I am new to this Forum. I just launched my EOI for WA for 511112 ( Program Adminstrator) with 60 Points last week. Its been 7 days today & no response. Can anybody tell me what's the average response time for EOI with 60 points for 190 Visa WA


----------



## XINGSINGH

thunderbird350 said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform we have got our Grant today Morning lane:
> Called the number and after giving my details she checked and said all is fine.
> She said dont worry and you will hear from us soon
> Within 5 mins received the Grant mail.
> Thank you all this forum kept us going and gave us much needed info.
> Planning to move to Sydney in March 2015.
> Best of luck to all.
> If any one has submitted the docs requested by CO than will suggest to call the number provided in the attachment and ask them your application status.
> 
> Imp Dates>
> IELTS Result: 15-Aug-2014
> EOI submitted: 15-Aug-2014
> Fees paid on : 3-Sep-2014
> CO contacted: 3-Nov-2014
> PCC submitted : 11-Nov-2014
> Grant : 21-Nov-2014 :second:
> <Tentative >Moving to Sydney : March-2015


Congrats


----------



## sevnik0202

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted payslips, Form 16 and ITR, do I still need to upload Bank Statements as proof to support salary?
> 
> 1. Copy of one Payslip from each quarter
> 2. Copy of Form 16 for each year
> 3. Copy of ITR ( first two years' are missing)
> 
> Thanks,
> MS


Thats enough, but uploading more supporting documents will make your case stronger.


----------



## sevnik0202

ali.shair said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this Forum. I just launched my EOI for WA for 511112 ( Program Adminstrator) with 60 Points last week. Its been 7 days today & no response. Can anybody tell me what's the average response time for EOI with 60 points for 190 Visa WA


Around 2 months i.e atleast 4 invitation rounds if there are too many applicants under your code.


----------



## ali.shair

Hi I just checked the States for 190 Visa Grants &, WA has just given aroudn 144 SS in 4 Months, So i believe Mpt much candidtaes for ~WA Sponsorship as most of occupations need Job offer. Do you know which day of Week they usaully send invite Emails for EOI for WA??


----------



## cancerianlrules

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Hi everybody! I was required to submit my medical, payslips or tax documents of last five years, Form 80 and Form 1221. I submitted all these by Nov 16. But i have not received any acknowledgement or response from my CO yet. Should I cal to my CO or wait some more days?


You should wait for a couple of weeks!


----------



## vimalnair

thunderbird350 said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform we have got our Grant today Morning lane:
> Called the number and after giving my details she checked and said all is fine.
> She said dont worry and you will hear from us soon
> Within 5 mins received the Grant mail.
> Thank you all this forum kept us going and gave us much needed info.
> Planning to move to Sydney in March 2015.
> Best of luck to all.
> If any one has submitted the docs requested by CO than will suggest to call the number provided in the attachment and ask them your application status.
> 
> Imp Dates>
> IELTS Result: 15-Aug-2014
> EOI submitted: 15-Aug-2014
> Fees paid on : 3-Sep-2014
> CO contacted: 3-Nov-2014
> PCC submitted : 11-Nov-2014
> Grant : 21-Nov-2014 :second:
> <Tentative >Moving to Sydney : March-2015


Congrats buddy... Best wishes for your future...


----------



## russelrebel

Hi guys,
Visa Application on 11 September - CO query received on 20th November


----------



## Chikku87

Hi guys I'm also waiting for invitation.submitted EOI week ago ..do anyone knows the current status of victoria ..or which state is currently accepting EOI? if you give me a suggestion please that would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Chikku87

Which state you applied for ?


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Guys , Skillselect is updated for Nov 14th round. but I am confused for 261313 , it says:
2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	22/10/2014 11:22PM

Someone who submitted EOI on 27 also got invite?? Is it possible for site to be wrong??


----------



## LawLeePop

Guys,

May I know is there any checklist what is to be done when I received my EOI? I want to prepare in advance.

Anyone can give guidance.

Thanks!


----------



## sibasishrout

seems another bad friday.. no grants?


----------



## harikris4u

vimalnair said:


> Congrats buddy... Best wishes for your future...


Vimal,

This thread is for August applicants. Not October.. 

Cheers 
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## nidhipathak

sibasishrout said:


> seems another bad friday.. no grants?


a known person... who lodged visa on 15th sep, received grant today....


----------



## From_BD_001

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Guys , Skillselect is updated for Nov 14th round. but I am confused for 261313 , it says:
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	22/10/2014 11:22PM
> 
> Someone who submitted EOI on 27 also got invite?? Is it possible for site to be wrong??


Was he with 60 points?


----------



## fly2shashi

LawLeePop said:


> Guys,
> 
> May I know is there any checklist what is to be done when I received my EOI? I want to prepare in advance.
> 
> Anyone can give guidance.
> 
> Thanks!


You will find one in immigration account.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Yes with 60. 2613 not sure 261313 or something else... Well i hope to get invite this coming round. 

And Any idea about rounds in Dec? Will there be 2 or just one due to christmas holidays???


----------



## ali.shair

*EOI Invitation Timing*

Hi can someone guide me regarding timing of WA invites. I applied & waiting. Any help will be highly appreciated


----------



## axl84

Hi Guys,

CO was allocated to me on Nov 4th. My spouse and my medicals were pending. On 10th Nov, we did our medicals which was uploaded by the Panel Clinic on Nov 14th. It shows that my tests have been completed on the e-medical client. Does that mean they have been cleared? Also, I have received no correspondence from the CO (Team 33 - Brisbane) after that. Should I call them? What is the timeline to get a grant once medicals are submitted?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## axl84

Hi Guys,

CO was allocated to me on Nov 4th. My spouse and my medicals were pending. On 10th Nov, we did our medicals which was uploaded by the Panel Clinic on Nov 14th. It shows that my tests have been completed on the e-medical client. Does that mean they have been cleared? Also, I have received no correspondence from the CO (Team 33 - Brisbane) after that. Should I call them? What is the timeline to get a grant once medicals are submitted?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## remya2013

LawLeePop said:


> Guys,
> 
> May I know is there any checklist what is to be done when I received my EOI? I want to prepare in advance.
> 
> Anyone can give guidance.
> 
> Thanks!


Refer this post by Mainak, It has all the information and list of documents required 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## mattcuz

russelrebel said:


> Hi guys,
> Visa Application on 11 September - CO query received on 20th November


Congrats. What did you get asked for


----------



## jasdeep

Hi Friends,
I have got CO assigned on 19 nov and asked for a few documents.
My agent asked for my Non-migrating spouse's educational and IELTS proofs.
He said in case IELTS isn't available, my spouse can take from her college in writing that all of her graduation was in majors of English.
Am i following the right track?
Is my agent right?

Please advice...!!!!!!!
Thank you in advance..!!!


----------



## fly2shashi

jasdeep said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have got CO assigned on 19 nov and asked for a few documents.
> My agent asked for my Non-migrating spouse's educational and IELTS proofs.
> He said in case IELTS isn't available, my spouse can take from her college in writing that all of her graduation was in majors of English.
> Am i following the right track?
> Is my agent right?
> 
> Please advice...!!!!!!!
> Thank you in advance..!!!


Yes, your agent is correct. That's what I did for my spouse' English.


----------



## haseeb1017

Hi guys,

I applied on 23rd of Aug 14 and still waiting for CO to be assigned. On monday it will be exactly 3 months. I have uploaded every thing. Just wanted to know if anyone who applied in Aug has the same issue. Also should I call or still wait, wait and wait....

Thanks,

189| 263111 | Applied on (Fees + All docs uploaded): 23/08/2014, CO........?


----------



## IndigoKKing

axl84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO was allocated to me on Nov 4th. My spouse and my medicals were pending. On 10th Nov, we did our medicals which was uploaded by the Panel Clinic on Nov 14th. It shows that my tests have been completed on the e-medical client. Does that mean they have been cleared? Also, I have received no correspondence from the CO (Team 33 - Brisbane) after that. Should I call them? What is the timeline to get a grant once medicals are submitted?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!


It is a good idea to call if it has already been a week since the meds were uploaded.


----------



## harikris4u

haseeb1017 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied on 23rd of Aug 14 and still waiting for CO to be assigned. On monday it will be exactly 3 months. I have uploaded every thing. Just wanted to know if anyone who applied in Aug has the same issue. Also should I call or still wait, wait and wait....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 189| 263111 | Applied on (Fees + All docs uploaded): 23/08/2014, CO........?


Look at my signature.. that will explain everything…

Please wait…. they do it accordingly… see my previous posts.. you will understand

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## raj147

jasdeep said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have got CO assigned on 19 nov and asked for a few documents.
> My agent asked for my Non-migrating spouse's educational and IELTS proofs.
> He said in case IELTS isn't available, my spouse can take from her college in writing that all of her graduation was in majors of English.
> Am i following the right track?
> Is my agent right?
> 
> Please advice...!!!!!!!
> Thank you in advance..!!!


Yes Jasdeep,
You are on right track. I did the same...based on my consultant's advice.


----------



## Cheenu2982

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for skilled independent. My question is re work experience calculation (towards points). 

I have a Automobile Engg degree. But my experience was in IT for banking clients for 7 years and after which I did an MBA and now continue in IT banking till date. Assuming I go for ACS as the assessing authority, will they consider all 7 years? If not, how many years will they deduct as my deg and work exp are in different areas

Auto Engg: 1999-03, Mech company 2003-04, IT (banking) 2004-2011, MBA 2011-13, IT Banking (2014-Present)

Any pointer? Thanks in advance


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Cheenu2982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for skilled independent. My question is re work experience calculation (towards points).
> 
> I have a Automobile Engg degree. But my experience was in IT for banking clients for 7 years and after which I did an MBA and now continue in IT banking till date. Assuming I go for ACS as the assessing authority, will they consider all 7 years? If not, how many years will they deduct as my deg and work exp are in different areas
> 
> Auto Engg: 1999-03, Mech company 2003-04, IT (banking) 2004-2011, MBA 2011-13, IT Banking (2014-Present)
> 
> Any pointer? Thanks in advance


You ll get a positive skill assessment from ACS but as your degree is non IT and work is IT 1st 6 yrs of your work experience will tagged unskilled or deducted as your degree comes under ICT Minor.
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria-2014.pdf
Also you ll have to do RPL to get ACS assessment.
You wont be able to claim any points for work exp i.e 0 points.
Grabbing 8 all in IELTS (superior english) is only way to make your life easier so that you reach min 60 points requirement for 189 visa.


----------



## fly2shashi

Cheenu2982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for skilled independent. My question is re work experience calculation (towards points).
> 
> I have a Automobile Engg degree. But my experience was in IT for banking clients for 7 years and after which I did an MBA and now continue in IT banking till date. Assuming I go for ACS as the assessing authority, will they consider all 7 years? If not, how many years will they deduct as my deg and work exp are in different areas
> 
> Auto Engg: 1999-03, Mech company 2003-04, IT (banking) 2004-2011, MBA 2011-13, IT Banking (2014-Present)
> 
> Any pointer? Thanks in advance


In my case, being from Industrial & Production Engineering (1999-03), ACS deducted 4 years out of total 8 years. These deducted 4 years were considered to make my BE as an equivalent to an Australian AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

Hope this helps.

SS


----------



## russelrebel

mattcuz said:


> Congrats. What did you get asked for


My wife had a previous health condition as a child hence form 815 is requested. Form 815 is filled in waiting for their response.


----------



## gnisht

Hi Friends,

I have lodged 189 subclass visa on 28th October, with 60points. I have question here, I will be getting 33 yrs on dec 6th, will that affect my visa & EOI points?

As per my knowledge once the EOI invitation is given and visa is lodged it wont affect anyhting- Please confirm

Thanks in advance


----------



## ronthevisio

gnisht said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged 189 subclass visa on 28th October, with 60points. I have question here, I will be getting 33 yrs on dec 6th, will that affect my visa & EOI points?
> 
> As per my knowledge once the EOI invitation is given and visa is lodged it wont affect anyhting- Please confirm
> 
> Thanks in advance


You're right!


----------



## gnisht

ronthevisio said:


> You're right!


Thanks for the quick reply I'm relieved


----------



## JennyAus

imtiazmt said:


> check my signature


Thank you very much xoxo


----------



## JennyAus

tinaozzie said:


> Congrs Jenny. Yeah m vietnamese. Just applied on 13th October lol. Kinda impatience to wait for a Grant. Such long process and its killing me. hihi


Yeah, I know. freaking long process... But u gotta wait.

If ur lucky enough, you can hear your grant in Dec, or else, u have to wait for it til Jan 2015.

Hopefully u got ur grant soon.


----------



## JennyAus

Vasu G said:


> Hey Jenny...
> 
> eace: Many Congratulations eace:


Woohooooooooooo

Thank you , Vasu G


----------



## kettlerope

I have received my PR grant today! Thanks everyone who helped me in the whole process. I am looking forward to continue contributing to this forum.


----------



## asifsky

Hi guys, 

I have a quick question, i am self employer and have a business from 2006. I finished my bachelor degree on 2007. I heard, to claim points under subclass 190 for work experience, work experience only calculated only after finishing the Bachelor degree. Is it true?

Please assist on this to find right answer and links on DIAC.
Cheers


----------



## vimalnair

kettlerope said:


> I have received my PR grant today! Thanks everyone who helped me in the whole process. I am looking forward to continue contributing to this forum.


Congratus buddy...


----------



## _shel

Only work after you became qualified to Australian standards counts fir points. Depending on the occupation the skills assessor may also deduct a couple of years experience as they do not classify you as skilled until you have work experience.


----------



## asifsky

_shel said:


> Only work after you became qualified to Australian standards counts fir points. Depending on the occupation the skills assessor may also deduct a couple of years experience as they do not classify you as skilled until you have work experience.


*My situation little bit tricky*

*Nominated preferred occupation=Commodity trader
VETASSESS work experience required=1 year (professional)
DIAC requirement=5 years under subclass 190 to claim 10 points*

I started the business on said profession from 2006 but finished my bachelor degree on 2007.
Now, on between 2010-2013, i was in Australia for further studies, though during this period, i wasn't actively involved on business and this won't count anyway.

No, to claim 10 point, i was thinking from 2006-Oct 2010 and then 2013-presnt. On this note, i might claim 10 points to fulfill DIAC requirements not for assessment authority.

*Now, the original query was, is it true that, Work experience only counted after Finishing Bachelor degree.
*
I hope this clarify my query.

Cheers


----------



## good_life

hiii friends..called up yesterday to immigration authorities...wasn't very lucky as the lady who picked up the phone politely told me that since I have submitted my documents I should wait and they will get back to me ....strange thing was she didn't even ask my application number ....so the wait continues....!!!!!!!


----------



## cancerianlrules

good_life said:


> hiii friends..called up yesterday to immigration authorities...wasn't very lucky as the lady who picked up the phone politely told me that since I have submitted my documents I should wait and they will get back to me ....strange thing was she didn't even ask my application number ....so the wait continues....!!!!!!!


Seems like a lot of people have called them, with less than 3 months to application date have been calling them.


----------



## cancerianlrules

kettlerope said:


> I have received my PR grant today! Thanks everyone who helped me in the whole process. I am looking forward to continue contributing to this forum.


Congrats man!


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Hello, 

Can we fill all the forms, i.e form 80, 189 visa form, medical forms everything in system itself and jus we can print it out? 

It is mentioned in almost all forms as to fill it in pen in bold letters.!!! 

Jus asking can we filll it in system itself to avoid errors and illegible writing.


----------



## _shel

asifsky said:


> *My situation little bit tricky*
> 
> *Nominated preferred occupation=Commodity trader
> VETASSESS work experience required=1 year (professional)
> DIAC requirement=5 years under subclass 190 to claim 10 points*
> 
> I started the business on said profession from 2006 but finished my bachelor degree on 2007.
> Now, on between 2010-2013, i was in Australia for further studies, though during this period, i wasn't actively involved on business and this won't count anyway.
> 
> No, to claim 10 point, i was thinking from 2006-Oct 2010 and then 2013-presnt. On this note, i might claim 10 points to fulfill DIAC requirements not for assessment authority.
> 
> *Now, the original query was, is it true that, Work experience only counted after Finishing Bachelor degree.
> *
> I hope this clarify my query.
> 
> Cheers


 So you can only count 2007 until now minus the time you were studying = 4 years.


----------



## SJAusamb

*Travelling to Australia*

Hi All,

I got my grant in October. Had started processing in Feb 2014.

I am travelling to Sydney around Christmas.
Is there some registration or other official work that is REQUIRED when you enter the first time?

Thanks
SJ


----------



## Akin

jabberaussie said:


> Why dont u guys update ur details in the tracker? (In my signature) It shud be able for others to analyse the trend.
> 
> Most of you forget to update tracker/signature after the grant. I was trying to fill in the dates for recent grants, but only realized they dont have an entry at all. Dont leave like that plz. People seems to 'migrate' to other threads immediately. Stay here and help out others for a while.
> 
> Trust me, later u will realize that getting visa was the easiest part (a matter of money and patience!). To survive here in the first few months after arrival is really tough. Hoping that most of us migrate around the same period, u need to keep the contacts made here, know who works in the same skill etc.
> 
> So, please update tracker, stay here for a while, help out others :neutral_face:



Nice word bro, nice one.


----------



## _shel

SJAusamb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant in October. Had started processing in Feb 2014.
> 
> I am travelling to Sydney around Christmas.
> Is there some registration or other official work that is REQUIRED when you enter the first time?
> 
> Thanks
> SJ


 None, you just need to pass through immigration control and your visa is validated.


----------



## Cheenu2982

fly2shashi said:


> In my case, being from Industrial & Production Engineering (1999-03), ACS deducted 4 years out of total 8 years. These deducted 4 years were considered to make my BE as an equivalent to an Australian AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> SS


Hi SS, thanks for the input. Definitely useful.

So, I will have to wait and see if it is go to be a 4 year cut or 6 year cut based on if ACS takes my BE deg as an ICT major or minor. From Ginjaninja's post and reading thru the link, I think it may most likely be ICT Minor as ICT content is less than 25% of the course...but what exactly is termed as ICT may be slightly unclear..:fingerscrossed:thanks again!


----------



## Akin

samme4life said:


> Hi guys,
> I am from Sri Lanka. My visa (189) granted on 13/11/2014. You can find my time line from my signature. This forum helped me a lot. Glad to help if anyone in need of info
> 
> Regards!


Hey Samme4life, your advice will help, and others too. I see from your signature we are in same circumstance. I lodged 23 September, and all my documentation submitted, but not form 80. Any time from now I will get a CO or direct grant. And am looking forward to that. However, we are expecting a baby, which is due any time from today. What do I do?


----------



## Cheenu2982

Thanks GinjaNinja...the pdf clarified quite a few things and led to further links as well. Was very helpful. I will have to be prepared for a zero points for education, while praying it turns out to be better than that!


----------



## XINGSINGH

endlessmoor said:


> dear friends
> 
> I am new to this site and reading almost everything related to the PR visa process.
> 
> I have few questions, plz help me
> 
> 1) I am a govt employed civil engineer with exp of about 13+ years, my age is 37, what are my probabilities to get a 189 PR Visa?
> 
> 2)what is the current pass point for PR Visa?
> 
> 3)who are the good agents available in new delhi? i have found some registered agents from aus gov site, are they reliable?
> 
> 4) my wife is MSC in biochem with appx work exp of about 6 years, what are her probabilities?
> 
> 5) what IELTS score is required for my case?
> 
> I know that these questions are pretty common here, but I need the guidance badly.
> 
> Thanks in Adv.


Hi

Don't go to agents. This forum has answer to all yoir queries. Agents only need there money they are not bothered aboit ur success


----------



## mattcuz

kettlerope said:


> I have received my PR grant today! Thanks everyone who helped me in the whole process. I am looking forward to continue contributing to this forum.


Fantastic news!!! Did you need form 80?


----------



## mattcuz

Akin said:


> Hey Samme4life, your advice will help, and others too. I see from your signature we are in same circumstance. I lodged 23 September, and all my documentation submitted, but not form 80. Any time from now I will get a CO or direct grant. And am looking forward to that. However, we are expecting a baby, which is due any time from today. What do I do?


Hey. Where is samme4lifes signature? I do not see it.


----------



## owais83

endlessmoor said:


> dear friends
> 
> I am new to this site and reading almost everything related to the PR visa process.
> 
> I have few questions, plz help me
> 
> 1) I am a govt employed civil engineer with exp of about 13+ years, my age is 37, what are my probabilities to get a 189 PR Visa?
> 
> 2)what is the current pass point for PR Visa?
> 
> 3)who are the good agents available in new delhi? i have found some registered agents from aus gov site, are they reliable?
> 
> 4) my wife is MSC in biochem with appx work exp of about 6 years, what are her probabilities?
> 
> 5) what IELTS score is required for my case
> 
> I know that these questions are pretty
> common here, but I need the guidance badly.
> 
> Thanks in Adv.


Below is the summary of your total possible points.

Age 25 points
Education (bachelors of science) 15 
Intl work experience 15 points

That makes it a total of 55 points out of minimum 60 required .

U can either go for state sponsorship that will give you an extra 5 points or you can score 7 in each band in IELTS to get an extra 10 , with 10 in IELTS your total points will be 65.

With 65 points you can apply for 189 VISA with that you can live an work anywhere in Australia ,your wife will only need to have 4.5 in IELTS .

There are a lot of other ways to get more points , but since you can easily score above 60 there is no need to go in to that .


Hope this will help you make your mind towards applying for PR visa.

And yes there is no need for the agent as you will have to do everything on your own anyways , and as long as you and you're wife are in good health they us pretty good chance for your PR.


----------



## endlessmoor

owais83 said:


> Below is the summary of your total possible points.
> 
> Age 25 points
> Education (bachelors of science) 15
> Intl work experience 15 points
> 
> That makes it a total of 55 points out of minimum 60 required .
> 
> U can either go for state sponsorship that will give you an extra 5 points or you can score 7 in each band in IELTS to get an extra 10 , with 10 in IELTS your total points will be 65.
> 
> With 65 points you can apply for 189 VISA with that you can live an work anywhere in Australia ,your wife will only need to have 4.5 in IELTS .
> 
> There are a lot of other ways to get more points , but since you can easily score above 60 there is no need to go in to that .
> 
> 
> Hope this will help you make your mind towards applying for PR visa.
> 
> And yes there is no need for the agent as you will have to do everything on your own anyways , and as long as you and you're wife are in good health they us pretty good chance for your PR.



sir thank you very much for your kind reply.

minimum passing points for migrating to aus is 60 or 65? somebody is saying they just needs 60 points?

I have selected a work plan for the PR

first to give IELTS
then go for Engineers Aus for docu verification
then to apply for EOI


there are a few names of registered agents in the aus gov website, are they reliable?

although i will try to avoid all the agents possible.


----------



## goingtoau

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't go to agents. This forum has answer to all yoir queries. Agents only need there money they are not bothered aboit ur success


I cannot agree more with you about this, it is nothing but a trap sometimes, they give u fake assurance but in reality they do not bother about the fate of your application.

I was a victim but managed to swim across because of this forum


----------



## rajeshsoni82

**

Friends,

I got 189 invite exactly 2 months back. I PAID visa fee and I am uploading my Documents in IMMI Account.

Today I got message that my EOI Account is expired and I can NOT file VISA from this account.

However I have already applied for VISA !! Little bit confused


----------



## goingtoau

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got 189 invite exactly 2 months back. I PAID visa fee and I am uploading my Documents in IMMI Account.
> 
> Today I got message that my EOI Account is expired and I can NOT file VISA from this account.
> 
> However I have already applied for VISA !! Little bit confused


If I am not wrong then it is a generic mail that you have received like everyone else,once the EOI is about to expire everyone gets this irrespective of the visa application.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

Ok Thanks for reply.

I have one more question here for IMMI account.

When I login to this account -- I see my application and I can see button at the left hand side of the table "Submit Application".

*Is this button I have to press one I upload ALL DOCUMENTS ?*

Please guide.


----------



## sevnik0202

jasdeep said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have got CO assigned on 19 nov and asked for a few documents.
> My agent asked for my Non-migrating spouse's educational and IELTS proofs.
> He said in case IELTS isn't available, my spouse can take from her college in writing that all of her graduation was in majors of English.
> Am i following the right track?
> Is my agent right?
> 
> Please advice...!!!!!!!
> Thank you in advance..!!!


Yes right.


----------



## sevnik0202

asifsky said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a quick question, i am self employer and have a business from 2006. I finished my bachelor degree on 2007. I heard, to claim points under subclass 190 for work experience, work experience only calculated only after finishing the Bachelor degree. Is it true?
> 
> Please assist on this to find right answer and links on DIAC.
> Cheers


Thats true.


----------



## sevnik0202

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can we fill all the forms, i.e form 80, 189 visa form, medical forms everything in system itself and jus we can print it out?
> 
> It is mentioned in almost all forms as to fill it in pen in bold letters.!!!
> 
> Jus asking can we filll it in system itself to avoid errors and illegible writing.


I typed in the form 80 in block letters. Tgen printed the last page scanned it and attached to form 80.


----------



## sevnik0202

endlessmoor said:


> dear friends
> 
> I am new to this site and reading almost everything related to the PR visa process.
> 
> I have few questions, plz help me
> 
> 1) I am a govt employed civil engineer with exp of about 13+ years, my age is 37, what are my probabilities to get a 189 PR Visa?
> 
> If you can score 60 points you can apply 189.
> 
> 2)what is the current pass point for PR Visa?
> 
> 60 points.
> 
> 3)who are the good agents available in new delhi? i have found some registered agents from aus gov site, are they reliable?
> 
> Not Sure but find a MARA registered agent.
> 
> 4) my wife is MSC in biochem with appx work exp of about 6 years, what are her probabilities?
> 
> She can apply too if her occupation is on SOL.
> 
> 5) what IELTS score is required for my case?
> 
> If you need 10 points from IELTS you will need to score 7 in each. If you need to claim 20 then you'll have to score 8 in each section. If you are claiming partner points then 6 in each for partner. If not claiming partner points then overall 4.5 for partner.
> 
> 
> I know that these questions are pretty common here, but I need the guidance badly.
> 
> Thanks in Adv.


I hope I was able to answer your questions.


----------



## Future_ozzy

endlessmoor said:


> sir i am awaiting ur kind reply.
> 
> thanks in adv.


Mate,

Check for Sevnik's answers below every question of yours .

Adil

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Dear friends, 

I am waiting for 189 invite after submitting my EOI. Now can i open an immiaccount and start with my health declarations?? What am i to do in order to be prepared as am quite confused with the health section in 189 visa. Can i open an immiaccount or should i wait for the invite? If i can open, then shall i complete health declarations for myself and my wife.


----------



## Hector_2014

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Yes with 60. 2613 not sure 261313 or something else... Well i hope to get invite this coming round.
> 
> And Any idea about rounds in Dec? Will there be 2 or just one due to christmas holidays???


Going per last year's stats, 2 invitation rounds should be held. However, it should be noted here that they have changed the timing of sending out invites from first and third Mondays to Second and Fourth Mondays (according to skill select website - but, they are sending invites on Second and fourth Friday's this month )...

So, according to the changed timings, it should be 8th and 22nd Dec... 22nd Dec is in the Christmas week... So, not sure whether they would send out invites on this day. Logic says that sending out invites is an automated process. So, it should happen.

Anyways, I read in one of your earlier posts that they considered people with 60 points till 22nd Oct 2014. Are you sure this is the cutoff date for 60 points? The site says that its the VISA effective date. Hence, I am confused.


----------



## endlessmoor

Future_ozzy said:


> Mate,
> 
> Check for Sevnik's answers below every question of yours .
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


sir i think owai had answered.

i am not sure, still not finding any replies.


----------



## Abhijazz

Hello friends!

Sorry for delayed response.. I have uploaded form 80 in advance.

CO has asked for PCC documents and employer reference letter. I am currently working on it, but just wanted to know, when can i expect to get grant after submitting all documents he asked for?

Also, in my immigration account, medical report is not shown though i took medicals a month ago. how can i check the status? (CO has not asked for it though)


EOI Filed - 2nd July 14 | Invite - 28th July 14 | Application - 16th Sept 2014 | CO 16th Nov 2014 | Asked for PCC and Employer ref letter: Pending | Grand ::fingerscrossed:


----------



## kettlerope

mattcuz said:


> Fantastic news!!! Did you need form 80?


Nope. They didn't ask for it.


----------



## hbalakrishna

kishp said:


> why september 11th applicants are not moving farward? Anybody who lodged on sept 11th got CO allocated?


Hi Dear,
I have lodged on september 11, CO asked me to provide India PCC. I have yet to get one fingers crossed


----------



## _shel

endlessmoor said:


> sir i think owai had answered.
> 
> i am not sure, still not finding any replies.


Pay attention and actually read........
dear friends

I am new to this site and reading almost everything related to the PR visa process.

I have few questions, plz help me

1) I am a govt employed civil engineer with exp of about 13+ years, my age is 37, what are my probabilities to get a 189 PR Visa?

If you can score 60 points you can apply 189.

2)what is the current pass point for PR Visa?

60 points.

3)who are the good agents available in new delhi? i have found some registered agents from aus gov site, are they reliable?

Not Sure but find a MARA registered agent.

4) my wife is MSC in biochem with appx work exp of about 6 years, what are her probabilities?

She can apply too if her occupation is on SOL.

5) what IELTS score is required for my case?

If you need 10 points from IELTS you will need to score 7 in each. If you need to claim 20 then you'll have to score 8 in each section. If you are claiming partner points then 6 in each for partner. If not claiming partner points then overall 4.5 for partner.


I know that these questions are pretty common here, but I need the guidance badly.

Thanks in Adv.


----------



## kettlerope

Please note that CO allocation isn't exactly date-wise nor is the grant approval. While timelines of other applicants can show a trend, we shouldn't take them as a precise sequence of progress.


----------



## navinp

*189 VISA APPLIED FOR ICT Business Analyst applied on 15th Aug*

Hi guys,
I had been following this for quite a long time. here is my experience:
I have applied for 189 visa on 15th Aug, along with my spouse (not claiming spouse point) and child. I got a mail from CO on 27th Oct for additional document like IT Filing evidence and marriage certificate. Gave required document on 3rd of Nov.

Received another mail on 7th Nov from different CO seeking my consent to change my invite score from 65 to 60, as I have done an inadvertent error while applying. Provided consent on 10th Nov.

Has anyone had the similar case? please share

And, Thereafter no communication. Not sure whether should I write back to CO to check if the document provided is sufficient, as the deadline is 28 days which is to get over by tomorrow.

any suggestion from experts?


----------



## owais83

endlessmoor said:


> sir thank you very much for your kind reply.
> 
> minimum passing points for migrating to aus is 60 or 65? somebody is saying they just needs 60 points?
> 
> I have selected a work plan for the PR
> 
> first to give IELTS
> then go for Engineers Aus for docu verification
> then to apply for EOI
> 
> there are a few names of registered agents in the aus gov website, are they reliable?
> 
> although i will try to avoid all the agents
> possible.



Minimum passing points are 60, they used to be 65 , but from last 2 years it has been 60 .

For Engineers Australia you will have to make a CDR known as competency demonstration Report ,and take 6 in Ielts atleast.


----------



## cancerianlrules

navinp said:


> Hi guys,
> I had been following this for quite a long time. here is my experience:
> I have applied for 189 visa on 15th Aug, along with my spouse (not claiming spouse point) and child. I got a mail from CO on 27th Oct for additional document like IT Filing evidence and marriage certificate. Gave required document on 3rd of Nov.
> 
> Received another mail on 7th Nov from different CO seeking my consent to change my invite score from 65 to 60, as I have done an inadvertent error while applying. Provided consent on 10th Nov.
> 
> Has anyone had the similar case? please share
> 
> And, Thereafter no communication. Not sure whether should I write back to CO to check if the document provided is sufficient, as the deadline is 28 days which is to get over by tomorrow.
> 
> any suggestion from experts?


Don't worry, this is quite normal. You should receive your grant any time now! All the best.


----------



## move_to_aussie

Hi,

I have changed my residential address(change of city) after lodging my application. All my documents have older address on passport, pcc, acs assessment. My parents still leave at the older address and it is our permanant address.

1. If I update my address once CO is allocated, will i be asked to submit pcc again? or Can I continue to show older address.

2. I was previously working from home and my company was in another city. So in the application I have mentioned my residential address as home address and company's address is in another city. Will this be a reason for verification by CO?


----------



## taz_mt

cancerianlrules said:


> Don't worry, this is quite normal. You should receive your grant any time now! All the best.


you are close by too.. i see your 2 month wait will be over soon.. good luck


----------



## prodigy+

navinp said:


> Hi guys,
> I had been following this for quite a long time. here is my experience:
> I have applied for 189 visa on 15th Aug, along with my spouse (not claiming spouse point) and child. I got a mail from CO on 27th Oct for additional document like IT Filing evidence and marriage certificate. Gave required document on 3rd of Nov.
> 
> Received another mail on 7th Nov from different CO seeking my consent to change my invite score from 65 to 60, as I have done an inadvertent error while applying. Provided consent on 10th Nov.
> 
> Has anyone had the similar case? please share
> 
> And, Thereafter no communication. Not sure whether should I write back to CO to check if the document provided is sufficient, as the deadline is 28 days which is to get over by tomorrow.
> 
> any suggestion from experts?


Can I know the inadvertent error which resulted in reduction of points. Asking just to ensure that I or for that matter any soul reading the post would avoid committing the same 

Thanks in advance


----------



## cancerianlrules

imtiazmt said:


> you are close by too.. i see your 2 month wait will be over soon.. good luck


Yes Imtiazmt, 

I'm expecting the outcome on Wednesday, hope MOC doesn't delay the approval of my medicals.


----------



## endlessmoor

_shel said:


> Pay attention and actually read........
> dear friends
> 
> I am new to this site and reading almost everything related to the PR visa process.
> 
> I have few questions, plz help me
> 
> 1) I am a govt employed civil engineer with exp of about 13+ years, my age is 37, what are my probabilities to get a 189 PR Visa?
> 
> If you can score 60 points you can apply 189.
> 
> 2)what is the current pass point for PR Visa?
> 
> 60 points.
> 
> 3)who are the good agents available in new delhi? i have found some registered agents from aus gov site, are they reliable?
> 
> Not Sure but find a MARA registered agent.
> 
> 4) my wife is MSC in biochem with appx work exp of about 6 years, what are her probabilities?
> 
> She can apply too if her occupation is on SOL.
> 
> 5) what IELTS score is required for my case?
> 
> If you need 10 points from IELTS you will need to score 7 in each. If you need to claim 20 then you'll have to score 8 in each section. If you are claiming partner points then 6 in each for partner. If not claiming partner points then overall 4.5 for partner.
> 
> 
> I know that these questions are pretty common here, but I need the guidance badly.
> 
> Thanks in Adv.



Thank you very much for the kind reply.


----------



## endlessmoor

Future_ozzy said:


> Mate,
> 
> Check for Sevnik's answers below every question of yours .
> 
> Adil
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


my mistake, missed the points.

sorry again.


----------



## JennyAus

Hope the rest of August applicants can get visa grants soon


----------



## mujeeb246

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got 189 invite exactly 2 months back. I PAID visa fee and I am uploading my Documents in IMMI Account.
> 
> Today I got message that my EOI Account is expired and I can NOT file VISA from this account.
> 
> However I have already applied for VISA !! Little bit confused


Hi,
Understandable. 
Very likely you will get another invite soon.

System glitch I suppose.

After a few days call dibp. Inform them your situation. The people in the department are most helpful souls and you will be blessed to speak with them.

They will pull out your details and confirm the same on email.

After a few days your second invite which I was talking about will get automatically cancelled and then your status in skill select will change to "lodged" and you are on track.

You probably made last week before invite expires payment hence I guess this problem occurs to people.

Hope this helps.

Regards


----------



## _shel

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi,
> Understandable.
> Very likely you will get another invite soon.
> 
> System glitch I suppose.
> 
> After a few days call dibp. Inform them your situation. The people in the department are most helpful souls and you will be blessed to speak with them.
> 
> They will pull out your details and confirm the same on email.
> 
> After a few days your second invite which I was talking about will get automatically cancelled and then your status in skill select will change to "lodged" and you are on track.
> 
> You probably made last week before invite expires payment hence I guess this problem occurs to people.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards


 WHAT?????

Its perfectly normal for them to close down your EOI after you apply for a visa. Its nit a glitch or error. The EOI is no longer needed because you've applied so you are informed it is now not active!


----------



## mujeeb246

_shel said:


> WHAT?????
> 
> Its perfectly normal for them to close down your EOI after you apply for a visa. Its nit a glitch or error. The EOI is no longer needed because you've applied so you are informed it is now not active!


Hi _shel

Sorry I didnt quite understand what u are asking. 

Am I saying anything wrong. Plse do correct me if anything. 

I was saying they should cancel the second invite which was sent by mistake.
The invite which was paid for is not the same to the one which was cancelled.
So the first invite would be good and under process like normal.

Sorry if I confused u or any1 else.

Kind regards


----------



## _shel

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi _shel
> 
> Sorry I didnt quite understand what u are asking.
> 
> Am I saying anything wrong. Plse do correct me if anything.
> 
> I was saying they should cancel the second invite which was sent by mistake.
> The invite which was paid for is not the same to the one which was cancelled.
> So the first invite would be good and under process like normal.
> 
> Sorry if I confused u or any1 else.
> 
> Kind regards


 Where did they say they got a second invite? They posted that they received notification that their EOI was expired!


----------



## mujeeb246

_shel said:


> Where did they say they got a second invite? They posted that they received notification that their EOI was expired!


Oops I meant to say that they could get a second invite soon. 
The applicant needs to then call dibp and inform them this situation. 
Then dibp will confirm that they have received applicants payment made on the first invite and momentarily the second invite which was released in error(assuming) will get cancelled.

The first invite for which the payment had already been made is good and will be under process.

Hope I am making sense. 

Kind regards


----------



## Akin

mattcuz said:


> Hey. Where is samme4lifes signature? I do not see it.


Between pages 52 and 54 I think.


----------



## navinp

I claimed for 8 yrs or exp. whereas the ACS equate my experience only for 5 years. The letter from CO states:

I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based. I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect about: 

•Claimed 15 points for overseas employment experience, but can only count 5 years overseas employment experience (as per Skills Assessment – ACS deemed skilled date) 

I find that your invitation score is actually 60.

I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied. 

I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.


----------



## Hector_2014

Hector_2014 said:


> Though the chances are high, I would hold on to my horses until the cutoff points for the last invitation round (held on 14 Nov) are revealed...


The cutoff details of the last invitation round have been uploaded on Skillselect website. It seems that the cutoff for 2613 category (Software Professionals - includes 3 subclasses) has remained at 60. Furthermore, for people with 60 points, invitations were issued to those who had applied on or before 22nd Oct 2014 11:22 PM AEST. 

This also means that people with higher points were invited directly i.e., they didn't have any cutoff date.

Going by this trend, it is almost sure that people with 65 points would get an invite in the next round (28th Nov 2014). Mathematically, there's one possibility wherein there are 1400 people with 65 points and above. In this case, invites would be issued on a pro-rata basis. But that possibility only exists in world of mathematics and has an infinitesimally low chance of occurring in the real world... 

Crux of the matter is, start preparing your docs... you should get a call in next round... Hoping the same holds true for me as well...


----------



## Hector_2014

Hector_2014 said:


> Going per last year's stats, 2 invitation rounds should be held. However, it should be noted here that they have changed the timing of sending out invites from first and third Mondays to Second and Fourth Mondays (according to skill select website - but, they are sending invites on Second and fourth Friday's this month )...
> 
> So, according to the changed timings, it should be 8th and 22nd Dec... 22nd Dec is in the Christmas week... So, not sure whether they would send out invites on this day. Logic says that sending out invites is an automated process. So, it should happen.
> 
> Anyways, I read in one of your earlier posts that they considered people with 60 points till 22nd Oct 2014. Are you sure this is the cutoff date for 60 points? The site says that its the VISA effective date. Hence, I am confused.


Don't bother replying... I went through the skill select page once again and got the requisite information...

Seems you (ExpatUser) were right about the VISA date of effect...


----------



## move_to_aussie

move_to_aussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have changed my residential address(change of city) after lodging my application. All my documents have older address on passport, pcc, acs assessment. My parents still leave at the older address and it is our permanant address.
> 
> 1. If I update my address once CO is allocated, will i be asked to submit pcc again? or Can I continue to show older address.
> 
> 2. I was previously working from home and my company was in another city. So in the application I have mentioned my residential address as home address and company's address is in another city. Will this be a reason for verification by CO?


experts please give your opinion.


----------



## Stakeout

move_to_aussie said:


> experts please give your opinion.


How can I update my address or passport details?


----------



## yagakeerthikiran

*Can Some one explain this please*

Hi All,

I applied for EOI this Sep 2014 and my nominated role was removed from NSW skill select list(One of the poor ACS guys  ). I haven't applied for NSW state sponsorship but i received the following Status message today from my EOI application. It says I claim 60 points but I haven't even applied for the state sponsorship yet!?

Does this means that after applying for NSW state sponsorship application my score is 60 or without that?


----------



## ronthevisio

Hey, not quite sure about what the visa date of effect means. I got the invite in the Oct 13th round however, I qualified for 60 points later than the date listed on the reports page of skill select. Any clues, experts?


----------



## nash5040

Hi friends,

I was uploading the documents in the E-lodgement site...unfortunately i uploaded my Xth maksheet and marklist in the Australian education portal.....though i proceeded with uploading the same and rest in Overseas....will there be any impact on my visa application? or the same can be explained to CO?


----------



## Zabeen

Hi All,

just a quick check...I have uploaded Form 80 and PCC of my both me and my spouse 1.5 months back. But still the 'Character evidence' link is there....is it something normal? or I need to take any action? my CO is not assigned yet.

Thanks


----------



## ronthevisio

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just a quick check...I have uploaded Form 80 and PCC of my both me and my spouse 1.5 months back. But still the 'Character evidence' link is there....is it something normal? or I need to take any action? my CO is not assigned yet.
> 
> Thanks


Not much to worry, if the case officer asks just provide the same again.


----------



## ronthevisio

@nash5040 
Error it is, won't impact much though. If the CO asks for clarification just be candid about it and accept the mistake


----------



## sevnik0202

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> just a quick check...I have uploaded Form 80 and PCC of my both me and my spouse 1.5 months back. But still the 'Character evidence' link is there....is it something normal? or I need to take any action? my CO is not assigned yet.
> 
> Thanks


Its normal.


----------



## Hector_2014

winXPHE said:


> Submitted EOI with PTE scores today.
> hope i get an invite before the offices close for the holidays.
> 
> fingers crossed


All the best... What is your EOI points score?


----------



## evangelist

*IELTS score for partner*



GinjaNINJA said:


> if claiming partner skill points(5 points) = IELTS min 6 all bands.
> if not claiming partner skill points(but a dependent) = IELTS 4.5 overall.


I was informed by agent that if one is not claiming partner skill points then provide either IELTS score of 4.5 OR a letter from partner's university mentioning that medium of instruction was English. Is this information accurate?


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Hi Everybody! They said 07 days response time after submission of required documents, but i have not received any acknowledgement / response from my CO yet. Should I call to my CO or wait?


----------



## dapinder09

Can anyone tell me what was your score in Mock test.


----------



## semaaustralia

perfectly normal.


----------



## apanban

I was assigned CO on 18th and I was asked for additional document. I had uploaded the document on the same day. Any idea ( with experience or reference ) when would CO get back on the application?

Thanks Much


----------



## VRS

hi folks, 

Submitted EOI on 23/Nov/2014 with PTE-Academic test scores and waiting for an invite on 28th November!


----------



## ereeny

Hi all
I received invoice for VAC2. I paid through auspost postpaybill.com.au, is this right? It has been 3 days now with no confirmation, although I sent payment confirmation to them and asked for confirmation. I know it was weekend but did anyone else paid using the same thing?


----------



## Siriish

I had submitted my eoi for 261311 yesterday with 65 points. Can anyone tell me if I have to keep checking the website for invite/status or I will receive an email notification?


----------



## ronthevisio

Siriish said:


> I had submitted my eoi for 261311 yesterday with 65 points. Can anyone tell me if I have to keep checking the website for invite/status or I will receive an email notification?


You'll receive notifications on the email address you've provided. Good luck!


----------



## VRS

Siriish said:


> I had submitted my eoi for 261311 yesterday with 65 points. Can anyone tell me if I have to keep checking the website for invite/status or I will receive an email notification?


No point in visiting the website till 28th of November, once you get an invite, you will be notified.


----------



## VRS

Folks, 

What time does the system start the invitation round. Is it at midnight 00:00 am on 28th November or at 12:00 pm?? And is it done occupation wise, if so, which occupation is the most preferred?? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hector_2014

VRS said:


> Folks,
> 
> What time does the system start the invitation round. Is it at midnight 00:00 am on 28th November or at 12:00 pm?? And is it done occupation wise, if so, which occupation is the most preferred??
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Invites would be issued starting midnight of 28th Nov...

Regarding whether the invites are sent occupation wise or not, I dont think it matters... What I mean is, sending out of invites is an automated activity and I think it gets over by 1 AM AEST...

Offtopic - A lot of people with 65 points this time around!!


----------



## mattcuz

ereeny said:


> Hi all
> I received invoice for VAC2. I paid through auspost postpaybill.com.au, is this right? It has been 3 days now with no confirmation, although I sent payment confirmation to them and asked for confirmation. I know it was weekend but did anyone else paid using the same thing?


What is vac2?


----------



## VG1302

axl84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> CO was allocated to me on Nov 4th. My spouse and my medicals were pending. On 10th Nov, we did our medicals which was uploaded by the Panel Clinic on Nov 14th. It shows that my tests have been completed on the e-medical client. Does that mean they have been cleared? Also, I have received no correspondence from the CO (Team 33 - Brisbane) after that. Should I call them? What is the timeline to get a grant once medicals are submitted?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!



I'm in the same boat as you mate. I can see on the e-medical client that the medical reports for my partner and I have been submitted to DIBP on 18 Nov (medical checkup was conducted on 17 Nov). Let's hope I hear from them sometime this week.

Cheers


232214 Other Spatial Scientist | 189 | VETASSESS application : 15Mar14 | | VETASSESS +ve : 25Jun14 | IELTS: 28Aug13 - L,R,S-9.0, W-7.0 Overall - 8.5 | EOI submit: 65 points - 16Aug14 | EOI Invitation : 29Aug14 | Visa Applied : 7Sep14| PCC : 19Oct14 | Medical : 17Nov14 | CO Assigned : 7Nov14 | Grant: W.a..i...t....i.....n.......g


----------



## supertoblerone

*October*

Hello Octoberians....Has anyone of you got their Direct Grant already? Or COs are still stuck with September Gang?


----------



## Ohhlala

apanban said:


> I was assigned CO on 18th and I was asked for additional document. I had uploaded the document on the same day. Any idea ( with experience or reference ) when would CO get back on the application?
> 
> Thanks Much


Instead of just uploading, you can also speed things up by responding to the email itself. From what I've seen in this forum, the grant can be given the same day.


----------



## mattcuz

supertoblerone said:


> Hello Octoberians....Has anyone of you got their Direct Grant already? Or COs are still stuck with September Gang?


Hey. I have only seen September so far. I think we are still waiting for our first Octoberite.


----------



## kevin538

Guy , when i try to log on immi account it says server error, anybody has this issue does it working fine?


----------



## tinaozzie

Haizzz i dÆ¡nt think that quick. Probably another two weeks guys.


----------



## supertoblerone

mattcuz said:


> Hey. I have only seen September so far. I think we are still waiting for our first Octoberite.


Yah I guess that is the best thing to do. I just noticed that most Direct Grants are actually granted on its 8th to 9th week after visa lodge date. :juggle:

I can't wait!!!


----------



## supertoblerone

*Yes*



tinaozzie said:


> Haizzz i dÆ¡nt think that quick. Probably another two weeks guys.


 Yes you are right! I actually expecting on the 8th December as it will be my 8th week! haha!


----------



## remya2013

Yes, I am also getting same error


----------



## tinaozzie

hehe gud luck to all Octoberers


----------



## supertoblerone

*batchmate*



tinaozzie said:


> hehe gud luck to all Octoberers


Hi Tina, good look to us...you are my batchmate! We lodged on the 13th of October 2014. :welcome:


----------



## mailtosomesh

Visa Applied : 18Oct14| PCC : Nov14 | Medical : 28Oct14 | CO Assigned : ???


----------



## Jaya.H

Hi All,

My Lodge date was - 23 Sep 2014. CO assigned today.

He has asked for Functional English Certificate for my spouse, which I have aleady attached earlier.

What you all suggest.
1. Shall I reply giving reference to the earlier doc.
2. Or shall I attach the doc again on immi site & provide the new document's reference in the reply. 

Thanks
Jaya


----------



## Ohhlala

Jaya.H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Lodge date was - 23 Sep 2014. CO assigned today.
> 
> He has asked for Functional English Certificate for my spouse, which I have aleady attached earlier.
> 
> What you all suggest.
> 1. Shall I reply giving reference to the earlier doc.
> 2. Or shall I attach the doc again on immi site & provide the new document's reference in the reply.
> 
> Thanks
> Jaya


All the above.


----------



## Akin

Jaya.H said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Lodge date was - 23 Sep 2014. CO assigned today.
> 
> He has asked for Functional English Certificate for my spouse, which I have aleady attached earlier.
> 
> What you all suggest.
> 1. Shall I reply giving reference to the earlier doc.
> 2. Or shall I attach the doc again on immi site & provide the new document's reference in the reply.
> 
> Thanks
> Jaya



Hence forth reply direct to email of your CO. You can be grated today! If done immediately. Congrats.


----------



## kevin538

remya2013 said:


> Yes, I am also getting same error



Planned System Maintenance

2:30 PM until 4:00 PM Monday 24th November 2014 AEDT (UTC +11)

The following systems will become unavailable during the above times:

- ImmiAccount 
- eLodgement (Online Applications and Citizenship) 
- Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) 
- My Health Declarations (MHD)


----------



## VRS

Hector_2014 said:


> Invites would be issued starting midnight of 28th Nov...
> 
> Regarding whether the invites are sent occupation wise or not, I dont think it matters... What I mean is, sending out of invites is an automated activity and I think it gets over by 1 AM AEST...
> 
> Offtopic - A lot of people with 65 points this time around!!


Thank you for the info,

How do we apply for PCC in India?


----------



## Jaya.H

Done. Fingers Crossed. 




Ohhlala said:


> All the above.


----------



## Jaya.H

Yes done. Lets hope the DG is today " Fingers Crossed ":fingerscrossed:



Akin said:


> Hence forth reply direct to email of your CO. You can be grated today! If done immediately. Congrats.


----------



## remya2013

Jaya.H said:


> Yes done. Lets hope the DG is today " Fingers Crossed ":fingerscrossed:



Wish you good luck and speedy grant Jaya.

what's your ANZSCO code.


----------



## nidhipathak

i can see Health evidence 'REQUESTED' , but no mails have been received either by agent or by medical center. We have already submitted the health evidences and they have been received by DIBP on 13th Nov.

what to do now , since no mail has been received ?


----------



## appu1982

*PR process*

Dear Friends,

I have around 7 years of experience in IT as System Analyst. I want to apply for Australian PR. Please suggest me what is the first step to start with if I want to apply myself. Does it really require to go through consultants if yes who is best? I am confused after reading so many consultants reviews. Please suggest me proper for it could be a great help.

Thanks in advance..
Appu


----------



## nidhipathak

appu1982 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have around 7 years of experience in IT as System Analyst. I want to apply for Australian PR. Please suggest me what is the first step to start with if I want to apply myself. Does it really require to go through consultants if yes who is best? I am confused after reading so many consultants reviews. Please suggest me proper for it could be a great help.
> 
> Thanks in advance..
> Appu


Appu,

Would suggest you to go through below post:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## Ohhlala

Happy to see grants and COs issued today despite the IMMi system being down.


----------



## mattcuz

Jaya.H said:


> Done. Fingers Crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhlala said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the above.
Click to expand...

Awesome. Did you need form 80


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Lets hope for the best! I wish to get invite this thursday evening. Looking at the trend for last 2 months I must get it if so many 65ers aint there! Lol! If there are then dec 1st round. waiting eagerly..

65ers will get it for sure! Keep your docs ready and go file visa asap ..  

Good lucks friends!!


----------



## VRS

Dear Friends,

While submitting the EOI with PTE-Academic scores, the EOI system asks us a question to fill in the "Test Reference Number". In case of PTE- Academic test, there are 2 significant numbers given in the score report.

1. TEST TAKER ID- PTEXXXXXXXX (on top of the Score card)
2. REGISTRATION ID- XXXXXXXXX (This registration id is also given the 2nd time adjacent to our picture vertically)

Please advice, which is the correct number to submit in the EOI.

Thank you folks, please advice ASAP.


----------



## VRS

Dear Friends,

While submitting the EOI with PTE-Academic scores, the EOI system asks us a question to fill in the "Test Reference Number". In case of PTE- Academic test, there are 2 significant numbers given in the score report.

1. TEST TAKER ID- PTE********* (on the top portion of the PTE score card)

2. REGISTRATION ID- ********* (This registration id is mentioned 2 times on the score card, 1st in the middle portion of the score card and the 2nd time its mentioned adjacent to our picture vertically)

Please advice, which is the correct number to submit in the EOI.

Thank you folks, please advice ASAP.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdidula

Did my medicals on 18th November and checked back with the medical center if they have uploaded reports from their end... Apparently there is a system upgrade and so they cannot upload so far!!  

Anyone know what's happening and how long this system failure/upgrade will take?? :/

And what is the time frame for getting grant after submitting medicals...?? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate

mattcuz said:


> What is vac2?


Secondary applicant English language charge (~$5000 AUD), when the secondary applicant cannot meet functional English requirements


----------



## ronthevisio

TheExpatriate said:


> mattcuz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is vac2?
> 
> 
> 
> Secondary applicant English language charge (~$5000 AUD), when the secondary applicant cannot meet functional English requirements
Click to expand...

If I'm not wrong, vac2 payment is only requested when the case officer is convinced to grant to the visa. So CONGRATULATIONS in advance!!!


----------



## tinaozzie

hi supertoberlone
you have to wait about 2 to 3 weeks to get it finalised for Health Check. Then it will show " No health check is required..."


----------



## sumaya

supertoblerone said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Regarding with Organise your health examinations – as it bothers me a lot because it has been submitted by clinic since 5th November 2014. I have done my medical on 1st November 2014 and It is confirmed that the clinic successfully uploaded reports to DIAC but this link still it showing to me. Should it be like “No health examinations are required for this person”. I even called the clinic about my medical and told me that all went “Normal”. Anyone got the same problem?
> 
> Thanks.


It took 3 weeks for my panel to update the status of health requirement. No worries, there are a few glitches in the system. In my case, I have uploaded my form 80 along with my PCC in late September, but still it shows "Complete character assessment for this person" link in the panel. :noidea:


----------



## supertoblerone

*Right*



sumaya said:


> It took 3 weeks for my panel to update the status of health requirement. No worries, there are a few glitches in the system. In my case, I have uploaded my form 80 along with my PCC in late September, but still it shows "Complete character assessment for this person" link in the panel. :noidea:


Thanks for prompt response. Mine was 3 weeks and 3 days passed but still the same thing. All were completed and confirmed that every medical were normal.

You are right! When I frontloaded my form 80 the "Complete character assessment for this person" link suddenly appeared. I thought I have the CO already requesting for form 80.


----------



## remya2013

Hi All,

Happy to inform you all that, we got our grant today.
It was direct grant from team Adelaide.


Thank you all for you inputs and suggestions through out the journey.
Wish you all speedy grants!!


----------



## supertoblerone

*Ok*



tinaozzie said:


> hi supertoberlone
> you have to wait about 2 to 3 weeks to get it finalised for Health Check. Then it will show " No health check is required..."


Oh I see, I actually did my medical last 1st November and clinic submitted on the 5th November. In that case, I still need to wait for another 2 days (26th November) to update my Medical.  Is it exact 3 weeks or can it be longer than that?

Thanks.


----------



## supertoblerone

*Awesome!!!*



remya2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that, we got our grant today.
> It was direct grant from team Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for you inputs and suggestions through out the journey.
> Wish you all speedy grants!!


Congrats!!!


----------



## sumaya

supertoblerone said:


> Thanks for prompt response. Mine was 3 weeks and 3 days passed but still the same thing. All were completed and confirmed that every medical were normal.
> 
> You are right! When I frontloaded my form 80 the "Complete character assessment for this person" link suddenly appeared. I thought I have the CO already requesting for form 80.


Could you please add your timeline in you signature? Is your application allocated yet?


----------



## sumaya

remya2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that, we got our grant today.
> It was direct grant from team Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for you inputs and suggestions through out the journey.
> Wish you all speedy grants!!


Congratulations Remya!


----------



## remya2013

Thanks Sumaya


----------



## supertoblerone

*Ok*



sumaya said:


> Could you please add your timeline in you signature? Is your application allocated yet?


Ok let me put something on my signature. No CO yet.


----------



## ronthevisio

supertoblerone said:


> tinaozzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi supertoberlone
> you have to wait about 2 to 3 weeks to get it finalised for Health Check. Then it will show " No health check is required..."
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see, I actually did my medical last 1st November and clinic submitted on the 5th November. In that case, I still need to wait for another 2 days (26th November) to update my Medical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it exact 3 weeks or can it be longer than that?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

My spouse's meds are showing as submitted by the clinic on 21.10.2014 but still the status hasn't changed. The clinic did confirm that all tests are completed and normal.

Moreover, my son also underwent his meds on the same day, same clinic. His status has changed to "..no further action required..."

Not quite sure what could be the reason. I'm just waiting for the CO to either figure it out or contact us for further details.


----------



## ronthevisio

BTW, I too applied on the 13th of Oct


----------



## supertoblerone

*I see*



ronthevisio said:


> My spouse's meds are showing as submitted by the clinic on 21.10.2014 but still the status hasn't changed. The clinic did confirm that all tests are completed and normal.
> 
> Moreover, my son also underwent his meds on the same day, same clinic. His status has changed to "..no further action required..."
> 
> Not quite sure what could be the reason. I'm just waiting for the CO to either figure it out or contact us for further details.


Could it be system glitch? I see a lot of glitch now as one good example is the Form 80. I have frontloaded the form 80 then suddenly the link for form 80 just appeared.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Friends,
Am finding it really difficult to do the visa payment for myself and my wife. (5280 AUD for 189 visa). I opted for travel card with ICICI and axis bank but they are asking for flight ticket, visa copy etc. 
I don’t know how to do the payment?? As am an NRI, I can’t open savings account now and in turn link that to FOREX TRAVEL CARD. Almost all of my friends don’t have the limit of paying 3 Lakhs at a time using their credit card. 
Please tell me how you guys have paid for the 189 visa for 2 applicants ??
URGENT… PLEASE HELP


----------



## cancerianlrules

rkrishnaraj said:


> Friends,
> Am finding it really difficult to do the visa payment for myself and my wife. (5280 AUD for 189 visa). I opted for travel card with ICICI and axis bank but they are asking for flight ticket, visa copy etc.
> I don’t know how to do the payment?? As am an NRI, I can’t open savings account now and in turn link that to FOREX TRAVEL CARD. Almost all of my friends don’t have the limit of paying 3 Lakhs at a time using their credit card.
> Please tell me how you guys have paid for the 189 visa for 2 applicants ??
> URGENT… PLEASE HELP


I had the same problem, I had a travel card issued on my friends name who was traveling abroad. He had a flight ticket and a visa. 

Then I used his card.


----------



## supertoblerone

*batch mate*



ronthevisio said:


> BTW, I too applied on the 13th of Oct


Awesome. I got a batch mate. I hope we get the Direct Grant on the 8th December.


----------



## ronthevisio

supertoblerone said:


> ronthevisio said:
> 
> 
> 
> My spouse's meds are showing as submitted by the clinic on 21.10.2014 but still the status hasn't changed. The clinic did confirm that all tests are completed and normal.
> 
> Moreover, my son also underwent his meds on the same day, same clinic. His status has changed to "..no further action required..."
> 
> Not quite sure what could be the reason. I'm just waiting for the CO to either figure it out or contact us for further details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be system glitch? I see a lot of glitch now as one good example is the Form 80. I have frontloaded the form 80 then suddenly the link for form 80 just appeared.
Click to expand...

I can understand your concerns however I see no reason to worry. It could very well be some minor procedural issue. As long as the clinic have confirmed the results, I'm happy. More so for my spouse's health than the visa


----------



## supertoblerone

*True That!*



ronthevisio said:


> I can understand your concerns however I see no reason to worry. It could very well be some minor procedural issue. As long as the clinic have confirmed the results, I'm happy. More so for my spouse's health than the visa


Thanks for that!  Now I don't really need to worry a lot as worrying might cause a problem. You are right! Health First!


----------



## ronthevisio

supertoblerone said:


> ronthevisio said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I too applied on the 13th of Oct
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. I got a batch mate. I hope we get the Direct Grant on the 8th December.
Click to expand...

I strongly suspect that our applications are now being looked at. The reason being, I doubt whether any CO will ever be assigned a case, analyse it and decision it in one day! No matter how simple it is. 

Having said that, they must have some triage process where they pick up cases on a fortnightly basis and DG the complete ones after analysis, contact the ones with missing docs and set aside the ones where they can't ask the applicant for further docs/ clarifications, for detailed study. This also aligns with what is mentioned on the co assignment timelines page - "you'll be contacted after 2 weeks of CO assignment.."

Just the way I feel about it!


----------



## nidhipathak

remya2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that, we got our grant today.
> It was direct grant from team Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for you inputs and suggestions through out the journey.
> Wish you all speedy grants!!


Congratulations Remya.... 
can you please confirm if you could see any change in the Health evidences. In my case, i lodged on 24 sep... today on 24 nov i can see Health evidence as REQUESTED though i have already submitted the health evidence. but my agent has not received any email ... the medical center also hasnt received any return or query regarding that.


----------



## Jaya.H

Its 261312(Developer Programmer).

And Congratulations Remya 



remya2013 said:


> Wish you good luck and speedy grant Jaya.
> 
> what's your ANZSCO code.


----------



## remya2013

nidhipathak said:


> Congratulations Remya....
> can you please confirm if you could see any change in the Health evidences. In my case, i lodged on 24 sep... today on 24 nov i can see Health evidence as REQUESTED though i have already submitted the health evidence. but my agent has not received any email ... the medical center also hasnt received any return or query regarding that.


My health case was in finalized stage after 4-5 days of medical test, and it didn't change after that.

You can check the medical status in :
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/567618-check-medical-status-url-inside.html


----------



## remya2013

*FYI - Manage Application alerts*

As someone suggested earlier in this thread, Manage application alerts really works.
I had a MARA agent and so all communication is going to him.

But setting application alerts to my email id in the immi account. I was able to receive alerts , when my application status changed and when any correspondence happens to agent.

Hope this helps someone who is not aware of this.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

harilal1977 said:


> deposit the desire amount on ur credit card ...for expample if ur limit is 1lac and for visa u need 3 lacks ...deposit 2 laks on ur credit card now u can use 1 plus 2 lacks ..thats 3 lacs ..use ur card for 3 lacks


They'll not raise credit card limit it seems. Though i can deposit money, limit wil be the same

Ielts: 18th Oct. S 7 W 7 R 9 L 8 ; EA assessment submission online: 10 Nov, assessment positive outcome: 13 Nov ;
Total points : 65 
EOI submitted for 189 visa: 18 Nov 
Invite: WAITING!?!!?!?!?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

remya2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that, we got our grant today.
> It was direct grant from team Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for you inputs and suggestions through out the journey.
> Wish you all speedy grants!!


Congrats !!!


----------



## cancerianlrules

rkrishnaraj said:


> They'll not raise credit card limit it seems. Though i can deposit money, limit wil be the same
> 
> Ielts: 18th Oct. S 7 W 7 R 9 L 8 ; EA assessment submission online: 10 Nov, assessment positive outcome: 13 Nov ;
> Total points : 65
> EOI submitted for 189 visa: 18 Nov
> Invite: WAITING!?!!?!?!?


Be very sure that this is possible, otherwise reversing the transaction from credit card to cash will be difficult and costly affair.


----------



## vimalnair

remya2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that, we got our grant today.
> It was direct grant from team Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for you inputs and suggestions through out the journey.
> Wish you all speedy grants!!


Congratulations Remya... Wish you all the best.


----------



## asialanka

Hi 

Just completed Skills assessment (by bCPA for Management accountant)

And going to start the EOI process...

Glad if someone could kindly tell me if there are any physical documents / forms / testimonials to be submitted or is it just filling up the online EOI form and submitting

THanks


----------



## Usha Abhilash

rkrishnaraj said:


> They'll not raise credit card limit it seems. Though i can deposit money, limit wil be the same


I got a travel card from ICICI (AUD). I processed the same through another bank where I have the SB account. 

Gave a copy of the invitation letter as proof and told them I need the card to pay the visa fee and to meet travel related expenses. Got it in a day

Sometimes ICICI might ask you to open an SB a/c with them.


----------



## sudhindrags

harilal1977 said:


> deposit the desire amount on ur credit card ...for expample if ur limit is 1lac and for visa u need 3 lacks ...deposit 2 laks on ur credit card now u can use 1 plus 2 lacks ..thats 3 lacs ..use ur card for 3 lacks


Come on. Never do that. Your card will be locked if you do that. RBI has some restriction on overpaying the credit card. Safer option is to go with forex card. Visa invitation would suffice to get forex card. I did not even gave that also.


----------



## fly2shashi

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Just completed Skills assessment (by bCPA for Management accountant)
> 
> And going to start the EOI process...
> 
> Glad if someone could kindly tell me if there are any physical documents / forms / testimonials to be submitted or is it just filling up the online EOI form and submitting
> 
> THanks


Just filling up an online form, no documents/forms needs to be submitted.


----------



## A.I.

Hi Guyz
I got invitation on 27 oct and i uploaded all the documents on 28 Oct 2014.

I had done my medicals in Sep 2014, I received an email form Bupa that an MOC has requested further information "specialist report" on 30 Oct 2014. I went to GP and went through the required tests, who said there is nothing wrong with me and I am fit. I emailed Bupa the reports on 7 Nov 2014, but I have not received any acknowledgement or correspondence. I called them and they said they have sent the reports to immigration but e-medical is still showing status as "Required". 
what should I do? any guidance


----------



## asialanka

fly2shashi said:


> Just filling up an online form, no documents/forms needs to be submitted.


Thanks

However, I am yet to get the skills assessment outcome (sure of a positive one) 

So is it OK to go ahead before getting that

asialanka


----------



## ronthevisio

A.I. said:


> Hi Guyz
> I got invitation on 27 oct and i uploaded all the documents on 28 Oct 2014.
> 
> I had done my medicals in Sep 2014, I received an email form Bupa that an MOC has requested further information "specialist report" on 30 Oct 2014. I went to GP and went through the required tests, who said there is nothing wrong with me and I am fit. I emailed Bupa the reports on 7 Nov 2014, but I have not received any acknowledgement or correspondence. I called them and they said they have sent the reports to immigration but e-medical is still showing status as "Required".
> what should I do? any guidance


Thou shalt reap the fruits of patience!


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

This is huge amount, isn't it?


----------



## mattcuz

remya2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that, we got our grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was direct grant from team Adelaide.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for you inputs and suggestions through out the journey.
> Wish you all speedy grants!!


Huge congrats to you!!did you need form80?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Zahra Nasreen said:


> This is huge amount, isn't it?


about $5K AUD minus some change


----------



## remya2013

Thanks matt.

I have front loaded form 80 and Form 1221 (for both primary and secondary) as suggested by my agent .


----------



## IndigoKKing

remya2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you all that, we got our grant today.
> It was direct grant from team Adelaide.
> 
> Thank you all for you inputs and suggestions through out the journey.
> Wish you all speedy grants!!


Congratulations!!


----------



## ronthevisio

TheExpatriate said:


> Zahra Nasreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is huge amount, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> about $5K AUD minus some change
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## remya2013

Thank you all for the wishes.


----------



## sevnik0202

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Just completed Skills assessment (by bCPA for Management accountant)
> 
> And going to start the EOI process...
> 
> Glad if someone could kindly tell me if there are any physical documents / forms / testimonials to be submitted or is it just filling up the online EOI form and submitting
> 
> THanks


No physical docs need to be sent.


----------



## fly2shashi

asialanka said:


> Thanks
> 
> However, I am yet to get the skills assessment outcome (sure of a positive one)
> 
> So is it OK to go ahead before getting that
> 
> asialanka


Usually it is not suggested to go with EOI without knowing exact points. If there are differences to what you claimed and what you would have will make an invitation of no use and will have to do it again.


----------



## cancerianlrules

asialanka said:


> Thanks
> 
> However, I am yet to get the skills assessment outcome (sure of a positive one)
> 
> So is it OK to go ahead before getting that
> 
> asialanka


Never do that!

The day you submit your EOI, you claim X points (minimum 60 required). However, if you submit EOI without Skill Assessment, your claim is false on that date, as you do not have Skill Assessment on that date!

It will be a straight rejection, as you would be guilty of jumping the queue, presumably! By submitting claims earlier than your eligibility.

Good luck.


----------



## hgan_16

Anyone who lodged visa on or after 25th September, 2014 got grant off late?


----------



## sevnik0202

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Just completed Skills assessment (by bCPA for Management accountant)
> 
> And going to start the EOI process...
> 
> Glad if someone could kindly tell me if there are any physical documents / forms / testimonials to be submitted or is it just filling up the online EOI form and submitting
> 
> THanks


None


----------



## MKIRESL

Visa 189 applied on 25th September 2014 still waiting for processing team allocation.


----------



## adila

Can I take food items in cargo to Melbourne. ....
All owed?


----------



## remya2013

hgan_16 said:


> Anyone who lodged visa on or after 25th September, 2014 got grant off late?


I think you will get it by tomorrow as per the trend.


----------



## gunflame

Yes, you can. However not all food are allowed.

Basically only bring highly processed food. Nothing raw. I recommend you to google "allowed food in australia" and click the agriculture departamento link. Read it carefully and if you have any doubts don't bring it.


----------



## sevnik0202

adila said:


> Can I take food items in cargo to Melbourne. ....
> All owed?


I don't think so.


----------



## XINGSINGH

adila said:


> Can I take food items in cargo to Melbourne. ....
> All owed?


Yes but depends on what type.
If you take food items do declare while landing else u will he slapped with fine of 220 aud.

You can watch protecting our border series on you tube.


----------



## adila

XINGSINGH said:


> Yes but depends on what type.
> If you take food items do declare while landing else u will he slapped with fine of 220 aud.
> 
> You can watch protecting our border series on you tube.


But i am talking about sending in cargo


----------



## TheExpatriate

adila said:


> But i am talking about sending in cargo


depends on what kind of food. If it's prohibited it's prohibited, cargo, check in luggage or carry ons !


----------



## cooljay2708

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Any one can help me,when snol for SA will be published?
> 
> Looking forward your feedback.Thank you


Please check the below link. This is up to date. ...

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_Data


----------



## XINGSINGH

TheExpatriate said:


> depends on what kind of food. If it's prohibited it's prohibited, cargo, check in luggage or carry ons !


Expatriate is right. Put them any where they will find

Google ur query for better answer


----------



## ronthevisio

XINGSINGH said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> depends on what kind of food. If it's prohibited it's prohibited, cargo, check in luggage or carry ons !
> 
> 
> 
> Expatriate is right. Put them any where they will find
> 
> Google ur query for better answer
Click to expand...

In general, almost all food items packed and labelled with all ingredients clearly listed in English and declared on the passenger declaration card are allowed. Seeds, wooden items,etc. that can carry any unknown organisms into the country are NOT permissible. 

However, if you're still found to have any item that is legal and declared but not permissible, they'll give you the option to quarantine. If you still refuse, you'll be fined and the item confiscated. They keep track of all custom warnings issued to you so the next time when you travel and are found to have non permissible item, they'll have it in their records. Repeat offenders in Australia are always dealt with heavily be it any offence. 

To give you an idea groceries, spices, etc. are allowed if declared. Namkin, sweets will be thoroughly verified but allowed when declared. Cotton wicks, wooden utensils, soil/ clay items prohibited. Tobacco, alcohol in limited qty is permissible. 

Having given you the info, all indian items are easily available across AU. You may save a max of 200-300 dollars no matter what food item you bring.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ronthevisio said:


> In general, almost all food items packed and labelled with all ingredients clearly listed in English and declared on the passenger declaration card are allowed. Seeds, wooden items,etc. that can carry any unknown organisms into the country are NOT permissible.
> 
> However, if you're still found to have any item that is legal and declared but not permissible, they'll give you the option to quarantine. If you still refuse, you'll be fined and the item confiscated. They keep track of all custom warnings issued to you so the next time when you travel and are found to have non permissible item, they'll have it in their records. Repeat offenders in Australia are always dealt with heavily be it any offence.
> 
> To give you an idea groceries, spices, etc. are allowed if declared. Namkin, sweets will be thoroughly verified but allowed when declared. Cotton wicks, wooden utensils, soil/ clay items prohibited. Tobacco, alcohol in limited qty is permissible.
> 
> Having given you the info, all indian items are easily available across AU. You may save a max of 200-300 dollars no matter what food item you bring.



Indian milk-based sweets are a big NO-NO


----------



## ronthevisio

TheExpatriate said:


> ronthevisio said:
> 
> 
> 
> In general, almost all food items packed and labelled with all ingredients clearly listed in English and declared on the passenger declaration card are allowed. Seeds, wooden items,etc. that can carry any unknown organisms into the country are NOT permissible.
> 
> However, if you're still found to have any item that is legal and declared but not permissible, they'll give you the option to quarantine. If you still refuse, you'll be fined and the item confiscated. They keep track of all custom warnings issued to you so the next time when you travel and are found to have non permissible item, they'll have it in their records. Repeat offenders in Australia are always dealt with heavily be it any offence.
> 
> To give you an idea groceries, spices, etc. are allowed if declared. Namkin, sweets will be thoroughly verified but allowed when declared. Cotton wicks, wooden utensils, soil/ clay items prohibited. Tobacco, alcohol in limited qty is permissible.
> 
> Having given you the info, all indian items are easily available across AU. You may save a max of 200-300 dollars no matter what food item you bring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indian milk-based sweets are a big NO-NO
Click to expand...

Good pickup!


----------



## ereeny

ronthevisio said:


> If I'm not wrong, vac2 payment is only requested when the case officer is convinced to grant to the visa. So CONGRATULATIONS in advance!!!


I GOT IT. The grant came in the mail today. Success tastes good. Hope eavh and everyone gets their grants soon.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ereeny said:


> I GOT IT. The grant came in the mail today. Success tastes good. Hope eavh and everyone gets their grants soon.


Mabrook


----------



## TheExpatriate

ronthevisio said:


> Good pickup!


saw it on Australia border security


----------



## chris.ali

hi guys,
i got an email from the case officer yesterday, applied on 23rd september. i have been asked to submit form 80, form 1221 and birth certificate. No medicals as they are still valid until 18th december.

Good luck for you guys.


----------



## meeth

Congrats dude. ..
All the best for your future..


----------



## sudhindrags

Seems they are taking exactly 2 months to allocate CO.


----------



## daniel11111

Has anyone received a grant who applied on the 25th of September, 2014?


----------



## spino1981

Direct Grant just received, soooo happy, timeline in my signature

Such a pleasure to wait with your company


----------



## spino1981

Direct Grant just received, soooo happy, timeline in my signature

Such a pleasure to wait in your company

Good luck everyone


----------



## daniel11111

Spino!

Did you lodge your visa on the 30th September, 2014?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

spino1981 said:


> Direct Grant just received, soooo happy, timeline in my signature
> 
> Such a pleasure to wait with your company


Congrats !!!


----------



## spino1981

daniel11111 said:


> Spino!
> 
> Did you lodge your visa on the 30th September, 2014?


That is correct


----------



## supertoblerone

*Awesome!!!*



spino1981 said:


> That is correct


Molto buona . Congratulazioni!


----------



## XINGSINGH

spino1981 said:


> Direct Grant just received, soooo happy, timeline in my signature
> 
> Such a pleasure to wait in your company
> 
> Good luck everyone


Congrats


----------



## good_life

hii friends got my grant today ....feeling elated ...actually I have updated my signature with the name aetguy1982 in this forum ..... I wish best of luck for all the other applicants ...


----------



## mattcuz

good_life said:


> hii friends got my grant today ....feeling elated ...actually I have updated my signature with the name aetguy1982 in this forum ..... I wish best of luck for all the other applicants ...


awesome. Can't see your timeline?? I hope you have the most wonderful life in Aus. will be joining you soon as a PR


----------



## mattcuz

spino1981 said:


> Direct Grant just received, soooo happy, timeline in my signature
> 
> Such a pleasure to wait with your company


Brilliant!!! Really happy for you. Will be joining you soon as a permanent resident!


----------



## supertoblerone

*Cool!*



tinaozzie said:


> 1st Oct CO is assigned. 30th Sep someone just got their grant. We r all the way gettkng there. Lets Pray guys.


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mattcuz

ereeny said:


> I GOT IT. The grant came in the mail today. Success tastes good. Hope eavh and everyone gets their grants soon.


Great!!!!!


----------



## GotThere

Got my grant yesterday after a long journey that started in 2011, been silently following the forum and the tracker. No words to explain how happy I am and how rewarding it feels all the hard work from these previous years 

My timeline:
Onshore 189 application lodged 01/09/2014, all docs front-loaded
CO: 29/10/2014 - Asked for additional national IDs
Additional docs sent: 30/10/2014
Grant: 24/11/2014

Tracker has been updated as well

Good to luck to everybody and I wish a speedy grant for all!


----------



## sudhindrags

GotThere said:


> Got my grant yesterday after a long journey that started in 2011, been silently following the forum and the tracker. No words to explain how happy I am and how rewarding it feels all the hard work from these previous years
> 
> My timeline:
> Onshore 189 application lodged 01/09/2014, all docs front-loaded
> CO: 29/10/2014 - Asked for additional national IDs
> Additional docs sent: 30/10/2014
> Grant: 24/11/2014
> 
> Tracker has been updated as well
> 
> Good to luck to everybody and I wish a speedy grant for all!


How many national ids you had uploaded before co asking?


----------



## manu0417

I got my Visa granted on 18th. Timelines in my signature.


----------



## mattcuz

guys I see in the tracker that onepiece lodged visa on 28 Oct and received direct grant today. Is that correct?


----------



## GotThere

Didn't submit any national ids before, only birth certificate and passport were submitted. I believe if the national ids were submitted from the beginning I would have got a direct grant on 29/10.


----------



## sudhindrags

mattcuz said:


> guys I see in the tracker that onepiece lodged visa on 28 Oct and received direct grant today. Is that correct?


It may be state sponsorship. For 190, co allocation happens within 1 month.


----------



## GotThere

Got my grant yesterday after a long journey that started in 2011, been silently following the forum and the tracker. No words to explain how happy I am and how rewarding it feels all the hard work from these previous years.

My timeline:
Onshore 189 application lodged 01/09/2014, all docs front-loaded
CO: 29/10/2014 - Asked for additional national IDs
Additional docs sent: 30/10/2014
Grant: 24/11/2014

Tracker has been updated as well

Good to luck to everybody and I wish a speedy grant for all!


----------



## mattcuz

sudhindrags said:


> It may be state sponsorship. For 190, co allocation happens within 1 month.


oh ok do you think it was put in the incorrect tab and should have been put in the 190 tab?


----------



## mattcuz

GotThere said:


> Got my grant yesterday after a long journey that started in 2011, been silently following the forum and the tracker. No words to explain how happy I am and how rewarding it feels all the hard work from these previous years.
> 
> My timeline:
> Onshore 189 application lodged 01/09/2014, all docs front-loaded
> CO: 29/10/2014 - Asked for additional national IDs
> Additional docs sent: 30/10/2014
> Grant: 24/11/2014
> 
> Tracker has been updated as well
> 
> Good to luck to everybody and I wish a speedy grant for all!


Really really happy for you man!!!


----------



## supertoblerone

*Nice!!!*



GotThere said:


> Got my grant yesterday after a long journey that started in 2011, been silently following the forum and the tracker. No words to explain how happy I am and how rewarding it feels all the hard work from these previous years.
> 
> My timeline:
> Onshore 189 application lodged 01/09/2014, all docs front-loaded
> CO: 29/10/2014 - Asked for additional national IDs
> Additional docs sent: 30/10/2014
> Grant: 24/11/2014
> 
> Tracker has been updated as well
> 
> Good to luck to everybody and I wish a speedy grant for all!


Parabéns! Tão feliz para você. lane:


----------



## daniel11111

Looking at the visa tracker no one has received a grant who'd applied on the 25th September, 2014 but someone who applied on the 30th has received a grant today.


----------



## daniel11111

hgan_16 said:


> Anyone who lodged visa on or after 25th September, 2014 got grant off late?


Looking at the visa tracker no one has received a grant who'd applied on the 25th September, 2014 but someone who applied on the 30th has received a grant today.


----------



## supertoblerone

*Timeline...*



mattcuz said:


> oh ok do you think it was put in the incorrect tab and should have been put in the 190 tab?


Well here is his signature:

Onshore already sponsored under 457 in the same occupation - Occupation 263111 - IELTS L 8.5, R 8, W 8, S 7 - EOI 189 with 60 points 02/09/2014 - Invitation for 189 received the 08/09/2014 - Medicals 24/09/2014 - No form 80 - 189 Application 30/09/2014 - Direct Grant 25/11/2014 Brisbane Team 33

So it means that it is really a subclass 189 and not 190. lane:


----------



## mattcuz

supertoblerone said:


> Well here is his signature:
> 
> Onshore already sponsored under 457 in the same occupation - Occupation 263111 - IELTS L 8.5, R 8, W 8, S 7 - EOI 189 with 60 points 02/09/2014 - Invitation for 189 received the 08/09/2014 - Medicals 24/09/2014 - No form 80 - 189 Application 30/09/2014 - Direct Grant 25/11/2014 Brisbane Team 33
> 
> So it means that it is really a subclass 189 and not 190. lane:


That is for spino. I'm talking about in the tracker it says onepiece lodged on 28 october and received today. But I have a funny feeling someone is messing around with the tracker.


----------



## supertoblerone

*Yah!*



mattcuz said:


> That is for spino. I'm talking about in the tracker it says onepiece lodged on 28 october and received today. But I have a funny feeling someone is messing around with the tracker.


And not to mention his ANZSCO code of 263551 is invalid. 

So I am not really sure if this one is just a typo error or legit one. :noidea:


----------



## tinaozzie

Yes i just checked it I am totally shocked.


----------



## tinaozzie

i think he is on 190.


----------



## mattcuz

supertoblerone said:


> And not to mention his ANZSCO code of 263551 is invalid.
> 
> So I am not really sure if this one is just a typo error or legit one. :noidea:


no I think someone is messing around coz now they have written in one of the places for grant date "rejected because of fraud documents". I don't think avirup would have written that!!!


----------



## spino1981

daniel11111 said:


> Looking at the visa tracker no one has received a grant who'd applied on the 25th September, 2014 but someone who applied on the 30th has received a grant today.


I believe that other circumstances should be considered, for instance in my case

I am onshore with already a visa, maybe the check on me is lighter hence faster than normal


----------



## sudhindrags

spino1981 said:


> I believe that other circumstances should be considered, for instance in my case
> 
> I am onshore with already a visa, maybe the check on me is lighter hence faster than normal


I also thought so. Since you are already there, you will have priority over other candidates. Anyway that's matter of one week.


----------



## tinaozzie

its true


----------



## fuzzyslk

omg! so our time's getting closer now... but unfortunately for me, we will have to wait for CO allocation and request for medicals (according to my agent) because the CO will quote an ID of some sort that needs to be included with the medical result... have you guys heard anything like this?


----------



## mattcuz

fuzzyslk said:


> omg! so our time's getting closer now... but unfortunately for me, we will have to wait for CO allocation and request for medicals (according to my agent) because the CO will quote an ID of some sort that needs to be included with the medical result... have you guys heard anything like this?


You do not need to wait (this is often the problem with agent's telling you false info). You can get your hap ID from immi account and book for medicals now.


----------



## mattcuz

tinaozzie said:


> Yes i just checked it I am totally shocked.


What are you shocked about?


----------



## sudhindrags

mattcuz said:


> You do not need to wait (this is often the problem with agent's telling you false info). You can get your hap ID from immi account and book for medicals now.


Seriously. Your agent is delaying it. Login to immi account and check there will be a link on health requirements. That will give you HAP ID. That is enough for getting medicals done. Also, check the designated medical centres where you can get it done.


----------



## daniel11111

spino1981 said:


> I believe that other circumstances should be considered, for instance in my case
> 
> I am onshore with already a visa, maybe the check on me is lighter hence faster than normal


Not too sure about that as there are people who are offshore getting faster grants than people who are onshore. I don't think there is a specific trend that is followed which is aware to the general public. 

Its a matter of time for the rest of the people


----------



## Usha Abhilash

GotThere said:


> Got my grant yesterday after a long journey that started in 2011, been silently following the forum and the tracker. No words to explain how happy I am and how rewarding it feels all the hard work from these previous years.
> 
> My timeline:
> Onshore 189 application lodged 01/09/2014, all docs front-loaded
> CO: 29/10/2014 - Asked for additional national IDs
> Additional docs sent: 30/10/2014
> Grant: 24/11/2014
> 
> Tracker has been updated as well
> 
> Good to luck to everybody and I wish a speedy grant for all!


Congrats !!!


----------



## fuzzyslk

thanks guys, but when i last checked with my agent if i could get access to my immi a/c she said they log all the agency's applications through one (agency) email address and so if i was given access to that username / password, i would be able to view all their clients info.

now, i know that my agency is not a bad agency as its one of the most successful agencies in my country and i have personal friends who've successfully migrated through them, so i know they are not scamming or anything, maybe its just protocol or lack of knowledge?! 

either way, i'm gonna speak to them again and see if they can retrieve at least the HAP ID for me... the last thing i want is to get caught in the middle of xmas hols cz of this delay...


----------



## Raksinghgrt

For the first time i would say that the agent is right here.

You could have got your HAP id before you lodged your visa my filling in my health deceleration .

When you fill that online form in it does ask whether you have applied for your visa or you will be applying for your visa. 

It provides the id if you have not applied yet. If you have it will ask you to wait for CO allocation.

Now you must be wondering why is it this way. That is because if you have your HAP id before you apply you fill in the same ID in the 189 application form.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tinaozzie

mattcut 
Im shocked when applicant on 30th Oct already got a grant.


----------



## ereeny

TheExpatriate said:


> Mabrook


Shokran


----------



## ereeny

mattcuz said:


> Great!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## mattcuz

tinaozzie said:


> mattcut
> Im shocked when applicant on 30th Oct already got a grant.


Yes me too. I wonder if it really is correct


----------



## Raksinghgrt

It seems like an incorrect occupation


----------



## tinaozzie

Doesnt matter whether its true ot not. We are on the same boat so lets sail it to Oz Land hahaa


----------



## remya2013

spino1981 said:


> Direct Grant just received, soooo happy, timeline in my signature
> 
> Such a pleasure to wait in your company
> 
> Good luck everyone


Congrats!!


----------



## GotThere

Hahaha, amazing, thanks 

I have a very good friend here that is Filipino. Wanted to say thank you in your language as well but there are different dialects, hard to say which one is yours 

Wish you a very fast grant!!



supertoblerone said:


> Parabéns! Tão feliz para você. lane:


----------



## supertoblerone

*Salamat!*



GotThere said:


> Hahaha, amazing, thanks
> 
> I have a very good friend here that is Filipino. Wanted to say thank you in your language as well but there are different dialects, hard to say which one is yours
> 
> Wish you a very fast grant!!


Oh you can say it in Tagalog (Filipino) as I dont have any dialects. Haha. Thanks for your wishes! So looking forward!!! lane:


----------



## vcr_delhi

Hi All,
Yesterday CO got allocated to me and have asked for form 80 for both me and my wife.
Need a small help from you guys, I have filled the form in the acrobat reader but was not able to sign it. 2 questions:
1. Can I send the form 80 directly without signing?
2. Or shall I take print out , sign it and then scan it and send it.

Plz reply ASAP since I need to send the forms today only.
Thanks all in advance.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

vcr_delhi said:


> Hi All,
> Yesterday CO got allocated to me and have asked for form 80 for both me and my wife.
> Need a small help from you guys, I have filled the form in the acrobat reader but was not able to sign it. 2 questions:
> 1. Can I send the form 80 directly without signing?
> 2. Or shall I take print out , sign it and then scan it and send it.
> 
> Plz reply ASAP since I need to send the forms today only.
> Thanks all in advance.


Option 2.


----------



## remya2013

vcr_delhi said:


> Hi All,
> Yesterday CO got allocated to me and have asked for form 80 for both me and my wife.
> Need a small help from you guys, I have filled the form in the acrobat reader but was not able to sign it. 2 questions:
> 1. Can I send the form 80 directly without signing?
> 2. Or shall I take print out , sign it and then scan it and send it.
> 
> Plz reply ASAP since I need to send the forms today only.
> Thanks all in advance.


Don't send without signing.

Take the print of only last page (which requires sign) , sign it and then scan it and send it(after merging to the rest of the pages).


----------



## remya2013

sudhindrags said:


> How many national ids you had uploaded before co asking?


I have submitted PAN Card and AADHAR card as national id proof , and CO didn't ask for anything else.


----------



## bvp67

*PCC certified or coloured scan copy??*

Hi All,

We have attached coloured scan copy of PCC (Bangalore) and not certified one. I read in some of the threads that CO asked for certified copy of PCC. Please advise if I would need to go for the certified one so I will upload now itself.

All the best to all October gang!!!

Eagerly waiting for next action 

Thanks

Bvp
------------------
ACS: 3-SEP-14 | EOI-189: 15-SEP-14 | INVITATION: 22-SEP-14 | VISA APP: 9-OCT-14


----------



## GinjaNINJA

bvp67 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have attached coloured scan copy of PCC (Bangalore) and not certified one. I read in some of the threads that CO asked for certified copy of PCC. Please advise if I would need to go for the certified one so I will upload now itself.
> 
> All the best to all October gang!!!
> 
> Eagerly waiting for next action
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bvp
> ------------------
> ACS: 3-SEP-14 | EOI-189: 15-SEP-14 | INVITATION: 22-SEP-14 | VISA APP: 9-OCT-14


You've done it right. PCC in itself is a certified copy(by Officer - GOVT OF INDIA) it need not be certified again. Meaningless.


----------



## nidhipathak

Hi all,

me and Gourav can see on the immiAccount that status is FINALiZED today. But hav yet to receive the mail from agent. Will it get uploaded today only ?

_______________________
Visa lodged : 24 Sep
CO allocation : 24 Nov
Visa Grant : 25 Nov


----------



## daniel11111

nidhipathak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> me and Gourav can see on the immiAccount that status is FINALiZED today. But hav yet to receive the mail from agent. Will it get uploaded today only ?
> 
> _______________________
> Visa lodged : 24 Sep
> CO allocation : 24 Nov
> Visa Grant : 25 Nov


Hey what do you mean exactly?


----------



## remya2013

nidhipathak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> me and Gourav can see on the immiAccount that status is FINALiZED today. But hav yet to receive the mail from agent. Will it get uploaded today only ?
> 
> _______________________
> Visa lodged : 24 Sep
> CO allocation : 24 Nov
> Visa Grant : 25 Nov


Yes, check after 1hr. 
you will get it.. congrats in advance.


----------



## sarathy.shan

Hi All,

Today i got my grant letter for 189...

Thank you all for your support / guidelines throughout my journey here...


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Sorry for the off topic.

Friends, I need your help in paying my visa fee.

I have a NRI account with axis bank and am communicating with my axis bank to provide me AUD travel card. I need to pay for 189 visa for myself and my wife which is 5280 AUD and plus surcharges etc, it should be 5350 on safer side.

I have two options to pay.

1.*Either opt for axis bank AUD travel card (which I assume will work smoothly). They are asking me to pay 5340 X 54.3025 = 289975 + 1000 service charge and service tax etc and I think it comes to around 293000 INR approx.

2.*My friend in Sydney who is having account with Commonwealth bank of Australia and has a debit card (he says it can act also as a credit card) is ready to pay for me provided I need to send the 5340 AUD amount prior to him as wire transfer. For this axis bank is saying it’ll be the same amount more or less like option 1.

I have heard people telling in this thread that, friend paying in OZ is better deal than opting for a travel card. Where am I wrong here????? What option should I choose ?? Am I missing something here ???

I am okay with both the options, just trying to narrow down to the option which would cost less to me.

Please help me with your opinions.


----------



## sudhindrags

rkrishnaraj said:


> Sorry for the off topic.
> 
> Friends, I need your help in paying my visa fee.
> 
> I have a NRI account with axis bank and am communicating with my axis bank to provide me AUD travel card. I need to pay for 189 visa for myself and my wife which is 5280 AUD and plus surcharges etc, it should be 5350 on safer side.
> 
> I have two options to pay.
> 
> 1.*Either opt for axis bank AUD travel card (which I assume will work smoothly). They are asking me to pay 5340 X 54.3025 = 289975 + 1000 service charge and service tax etc and I think it comes to around 293000 INR approx.
> 
> 2.*My friend in Sydney who is having account with Commonwealth bank of Australia and has a debit card (he says it can act also as a credit card) is ready to pay for me provided I need to send the 5340 AUD amount prior to him as wire transfer. For this axis bank is saying it’ll be the same amount more or less like option 1.
> 
> I have heard people telling in this thread that, friend paying in OZ is better deal than opting for a travel card. Where am I wrong here????? What option should I choose ?? Am I missing something here ???
> 
> I am okay with both the options, just trying to narrow down to the option which would cost less to me.
> 
> Please help me with your opinions.


Go ahead with option 2 if you trust your friend


----------



## remya2013

sarathy.shan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i got my grant letter for 189...
> 
> Thank you all for your support / guidelines throughout my journey here...


Congrats!!


----------



## ashu503

OnePiece
Its surely messing Visa tracker


----------



## ramsy

spino1981 said:


> direct grant just received, soooo happy, timeline in my signature
> 
> such a pleasure to wait in your company
> 
> good luck everyone


congrats !!!!


----------



## sudhindrags

*Form 1221*

Is for 1221 really required? It seems to be subset of form 80. Is there anyone here who submitted only form80 and been asked to give form 1221 later?


----------



## MKIRESL

MKIRESL said:


> Visa 189 applied on 25th September 2014 still waiting for processing team allocation.


I m still waiting for processing team allocation 25th Nov is going to end.


----------



## nidhipathak

remya2013 said:


> Yes, check after 1hr.
> you will get it.. congrats in advance.


Thanks Remya.... my agent is saying that it gets generated at midnight Aus time... so tomo morning they will receive the letter... cant see any letter as of now...


----------



## hymon_grg

Submitted EOI today 25/11/14 with 60 points.


----------



## Stakeout

Patience, I am still waiting for them to process my requested pcc request sent on 17 Nov >.>


----------



## VRS

hymon_grg said:


> Submitted EOI today 25/11/14 with 60 points.


CONGRATS & Good Luck!


----------



## bvp67

*Thanks*



GinjaNINJA said:


> You've done it right. PCC in itself is a certified copy(by Officer - GOVT OF INDIA) it need not be certified again. Meaningless.


Thanks for the information


----------



## dixiechic

Got a request for Form 80 today. I have it ready so will upload it today itself. However, pls can anyone tell me how much more time will it take after I have uploaded it. I do not understand why they have asked for it?? Am from India living in dxb right now...is that considered high risk ??


----------



## mcxsureshotcall

Hi
It's cool for who searching visa.
Thanks


----------



## remya2013

nidhipathak said:


> Thanks Remya.... my agent is saying that it gets generated at midnight Aus time... so tomo morning they will receive the letter... cant see any letter as of now...


Have you checked the correspondence section.


----------



## Mirkomrt

Is there still someone without grant that applied for 189 before 29th of August?

I am wondering if they forgot my application in a drawer.
No CO no news.... I am getting really frustrated now


----------



## liferaja

u can split the document in 2 parts, take the print of the signature page, sign it, and then merged the signed page with the first part of the document.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sarathy.shan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today i got my grant letter for 189...
> 
> Thank you all for your support / guidelines throughout my journey here...


Congrats !!!


----------



## MMS

GotThere said:


> Got my grant yesterday after a long journey that started in 2011, been silently following the forum and the tracker. No words to explain how happy I am and how rewarding it feels all the hard work from these previous years  My timeline: Onshore 189 application lodged 01/09/2014, all docs front-loaded CO: 29/10/2014 - Asked for additional national IDs Additional docs sent: 30/10/2014 Grant: 24/11/2014 Tracker has been updated as well Good to luck to everybody and I wish a speedy grant for all!


Congrats


----------



## NKK12

*Nkk*

Some of the guys in this forum are awesome. Whenever I am in doubt, I used to search in this forum and always used to get answers. Thank you so much for the service you guys are providing. It gave me confidence that I don’t need to contact Agent to apply for PR and it saved a minimum of 2500$.

Something very interesting happened to me today. I got my CO assigned today morning and she asked me to provide Character Statutory Declaration (I was waiting for PCC from one country and was expecting for CO to ask for that, but instead she asked for Statutory Declaration). I uploaded it couple of hours back and within 5 minutes of upload, I got my PR Grant Notification. I was kind of positively surprised. Didn’t expect to get the PR on the same day. 

My details are given below: I also updated the tracker.
ACS +ve assessment: 1st Sep 2014
IELTS : 6th Sep 2014
Total Point: 65
Skill select Invitation: 22nd Sep 2014
Applied on: 2nd Oct 2014 
CO assignment: 25th Nov 2014. Requested for Statutory Declaration 
Visa grant: 25th Nov 2014

I am onshore applicant. Frontloaded all document including form 80. Medicals done before application. 4 countries PCC frontloaded, and was waiting for the PCC from 1 country (I applied for it 2 months back and yet to receive that PCC. I guess I don’t need that now  ). Before today, I never called or emailed DIPB. I thought I will get it when I am supposed to get it 

Hope to contribute as much as I can to this forum in the future...

Cheers


----------



## supertoblerone

*!*



NKK12 said:


> Some of the guys in this forum are awesome. Whenever I am in doubt, I used to search in this forum and always used to get answers. Thank you so much for the service you guys are providing. It gave me confidence that I don’t need to contact Agent to apply for PR and it saved a minimum of 2500$.
> 
> Something very interesting happened to me today. I got my CO assigned today morning and she asked me to provide Character Statutory Declaration (I was waiting for PCC from one country and was expecting for CO to ask for that, but instead she asked for Statutory Declaration). I uploaded it couple of hours back and within 5 minutes of upload, I got my PR Grant Notification. I was kind of positively surprised. Didn’t expect to get the PR on the same day.
> 
> My details are given below: I also updated the tracker.
> ACS +ve assessment: 1st Sep 2014
> IELTS : 6th Sep 2014
> Total Point: 65
> Skill select Invitation: 22nd Sep 2014
> Applied on: 2nd Oct 2014
> CO assignment: 25th Nov 2014. Requested for Statutory Declaration
> Visa grant: 25th Nov 2014
> 
> I am onshore applicant. Frontloaded all document including form 80. Medicals done before application. 4 countries PCC frontloaded, and was waiting for the PCC from 1 country (I applied for it 2 months back and yet to receive that PCC. I guess I don’t need that now  ). Before today, I never called or emailed DIPB. I thought I will get it when I am supposed to get it
> 
> Hope to contribute as much as I can to this forum in the future...
> 
> Cheers


Awesome! Congratulations!!! lane:


----------



## paning

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI today. Any idea how long it would take to get the invite.


----------



## aleruk

paning said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today. Any idea how long it would take to get the invite.


#!/usr/bin/env perl

sub likely {
if ($points > 60) {
return 1;
}
else {
return int(rand(21)) < 3 ? 1 : 0;
}
}

say('You ' . (likely() ? 'will' : 'will NOT') . 'receive an invite on 28th November 2014');


----------



## kevin538

Mirkomrt said:


> Is there still someone without grant that applied for 189 before 29th of August?
> 
> I am wondering if they forgot my application in a drawer.
> No CO no news.... I am getting really frustrated now


I am in the same boat applied for 190 August 23rd 2014


----------



## paning

aleruk said:


> #!/usr/bin/env perl
> 
> sub likely {
> if ($points > 60) {
> return 1;
> }
> else {
> return int(rand(21)) < 3 ? 1 : 0;
> }
> }
> 
> say('You ' . ($likely ? 'will' : 'will NOT') . 'receive an invite on 28th November 2014');


Sorry could not get that. Could you re-explain please.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Just an update from my end, my Sputum culture reports are clear! Hopefully they should be uploaded by the clinic during the week.

Last hurdle, dependent mother's functional English (TOEFL).

Shall keep the thread posted with the developments!


----------



## remya2013

*Grant letter - Clarification*

Hi All,

We got our grant yesterday.

Grant letter was two separate pdf's one for primary applicant (husband) and other for secondary (myself), which is sent in two correspondence. Is this normal? Anything needs to be worried or verify?

My agent say's normally for all the applicants its a single pdf so they will check with DIBP. I don't really trust them ,so seniors please help .

I have verified the VISA staus in VEVO and its correctly showing all the data ,including Visa Applicant Primary or Secondary.


----------



## aleruk

paning said:


> Sorry could not get that. Could you re-explain please.


Bugs fixed!

The message I was trying to get across was that there are 2 pieces of information that none of us know about.

1) The number of points you have on your EOI.
2) The date of effect in the SkillSelect system.


----------



## maxxy03

paning said:


> Sorry could not get that. Could you re-explain please.


Generally there will be 2 rounds every month
It happens second and fourth Monday of the month So for December,it might be on Dec 8 and Dec 22 however sometimes there r some exceptions also for instance this month it is on Nov 14 and the next one on Nov 28.(Fridays)


----------



## IndigoKKing

manu0417 said:


> I got my Visa granted on 18th. Timelines in my signature.


Congrats


----------



## TheExpatriate

remya2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our grant yesterday.
> 
> Grant letter was two separate pdf's one for primary applicant (husband) and other for secondary (myself), which is sent in two correspondence. Is this normal? Anything needs to be worried or verify?
> 
> My agent say's normally for all the applicants its a single pdf so they will check with DIBP. I don't really trust them ,so seniors please help .
> 
> I have verified the VISA staus in VEVO and its correctly showing all the data ,including Visa Applicant Primary or Secondary.


in my case (granted in July) it was one PDF, in my friend's case (granted in November) it was four separate PDFs, one per family member.


Please guys, excessive worrying will kill you. You have a grant (whether one or two or million files), you have verified it in VEVO .... don't kill yourself .... Anxiety is like burning a candle from both ends


----------



## cancerianlrules

Just an update from my end, my Sputum culture reports are clear! Hopefully they should be uploaded by the clinic during the week.

Last hurdle, dependent mother's functional English (TOEFL).

Shall keep the thread posted with the developments!


----------



## ssenarat

Hi All,

I received my direct grant today. I am so happy.

I joined this forum couple of weeks back & was a silent member but all of posts here are very useful, encouraging. Good work guys. Specially looking at timelines gave me a time frame for my application & which helps me to be patient.

ANZSCO 221111

Visa lodged on 22 Sep 2014

Didnt upload form 80.

Thank you all again & wish u all speedy grants.


----------



## paning

aleruk said:


> Bugs fixed!
> 
> The message I was trying to get across was that there are 2 pieces of information that none of us know about.
> 
> 1) The number of points you have on your EOI.
> 2) The date of effect in the SkillSelect system.


I have 60 point and i am not sure about the date of effect of SkillSelect system. From where to find this and what is this?


----------



## IndigoKKing

TheExpatriate said:


> in my case (granted in July) it was one PDF, in my friend's case (granted in November) it was four separate PDFs, one per family member.
> 
> Please guys, excessive worrying will kill you. You have a grant (whether one or two or million files), you have verified it in VEVO .... don't kill yourself .... Anxiety is like burning a candle from both ends


Agree.. relax and enjoy. The real reasons to worry will be the job and the settling in. Save your emotional capital for that


----------



## MMS

TheExpatriate said:


> in my case (granted in July) it was one PDF, in my friend's case (granted in November) it was four separate PDFs, one per family member. Please guys, excessive worrying will kill you. You have a grant (whether one or two or million files), you have verified it in VEVO .... don't kill yourself .... Anxiety is like burning a candle from both ends


Well said Expatriate 

Totally agree I guess sometimes even after visa grant we don't want to come out of panic stage since we get so used of it, waiting for visa 
Congrats to all


----------



## aleruk

paning said:


> I have 60 point and i am not sure about the date of effect of SkillSelect system. From where to find this and what is this?


On 60 points, could be Monday 8th December if you're REALLY lucky.

Otherwise, Mon 22nd Dec is more likely, but could be start of January.


----------



## bdapplicant

I am working for an organization, where my department name was ABC and later changed was XYZ though the job responsibilities were same.

In my assessment certificate my department name was XYZ .

However, in the experience certificate submitted to DIBP it was mentioned as ABC.

It's just matter of old name and new name. Will that be a matter?


----------



## bdapplicant

I am working for an organization, where my department name was ABC and later changed was XYZ though the job responsibilities were same.

In my assessment certificate my department name was XYZ .

However, in the experience certificate submitted to DIBP it was mentioned as ABC.

It's just matter of old name and new name. Will that be a matter?


----------



## maxxy03

paning said:


> I have 60 point and i am not sure about the date of effect of SkillSelect system. From where to find this and what is this?


Use the link below and check it under the invitation round tab

SkillSelect


----------



## Mirkomrt

kevin538 said:


> I am in the same boat applied for 190 August 23rd 2014


I called them and they said that there is nothing to do but waiting... They do no guarantee anything... But when it was time to pay they wanted the payment "guaranteed" for everything (skill assesment, ielts, etc...)

I really do not understand how it is possible that someone that applied the 29 of august is still waiting and one that applied one month later for the grant and for them it is all good...


----------



## IndigoKKing

ssenarat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my direct grant today. I am so happy.
> 
> I joined this forum couple of weeks back & was a silent member but all of posts here are very useful, encouraging. Good work guys. Specially looking at timelines gave me a time frame for my application & which helps me to be patient.
> 
> ANZSCO 221111
> 
> Visa lodged on 22 Sep 2014
> 
> Didnt upload form 80.
> 
> Thank you all again & wish u all speedy grants.


Congrats


----------



## IndigoKKing

NKK12 said:


> Some of the guys in this forum are awesome. Whenever I am in doubt, I used to search in this forum and always used to get answers. Thank you so much for the service you guys are providing. It gave me confidence that I don&#146;t need to contact Agent to apply for PR and it saved a minimum of 2500$.
> 
> Something very interesting happened to me today. I got my CO assigned today morning and she asked me to provide Character Statutory Declaration (I was waiting for PCC from one country and was expecting for CO to ask for that, but instead she asked for Statutory Declaration). I uploaded it couple of hours back and within 5 minutes of upload, I got my PR Grant Notification. I was kind of positively surprised. Didn&#146;t expect to get the PR on the same day.
> 
> My details are given below: I also updated the tracker.
> ACS +ve assessment: 1st Sep 2014
> IELTS : 6th Sep 2014
> Total Point: 65
> Skill select Invitation: 22nd Sep 2014
> Applied on: 2nd Oct 2014
> CO assignment: 25th Nov 2014. Requested for Statutory Declaration
> Visa grant: 25th Nov 2014
> 
> I am onshore applicant. Frontloaded all document including form 80. Medicals done before application. 4 countries PCC frontloaded, and was waiting for the PCC from 1 country (I applied for it 2 months back and yet to receive that PCC. I guess I don&#146;t need that now  ). Before today, I never called or emailed DIPB. I thought I will get it when I am supposed to get it
> 
> Hope to contribute as much as I can to this forum in the future...
> 
> Cheers


Congrats


----------



## nidhipathak

remya2013 said:


> Have you checked the correspondence section.


On clicking 'View Grant letter' on immiAccount, its taking us to the correspondence page, but nothing there....


----------



## _shel

Mirkomrt said:


> I called them and they said that there is nothing to do but waiting... They do no guarantee anything... But when it was time to pay they wanted the payment "guaranteed" for everything (skill assesment, ielts, etc...)
> 
> I really do not understand how it is possible that someone that applied the 29 of august is still waiting and one that applied one month later for the grant and for them it is all good...


 Because some applicants make better applications than others, less checks and requests for information needed and some CO have higher workload than others. Chill out.


----------



## kevin538

Mirkomrt said:


> I called them and they said that there is nothing to do but waiting... They do no guarantee anything... But when it was time to pay they wanted the payment "guaranteed" for everything (skill assesment, ielts, etc...)
> 
> I really do not understand how it is possible that someone that applied the 29 of august is still waiting and one that applied one month later for the grant and for them it is all good...


When did you called last time, I hope we should get positive reply before end of this week :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Anilnag

remya2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our grant yesterday.
> 
> Grant letter was two separate pdf's one for primary applicant (husband) and other for secondary (myself), which is sent in two correspondence. Is this normal? Anything needs to be worried or verify?
> 
> My agent say's normally for all the applicants its a single pdf so they will check with DIBP. I don't really trust them ,so seniors please help .
> 
> I have verified the VISA staus in VEVO and its correctly showing all the data ,including Visa Applicant Primary or Secondary.


Congratulations Remya!!!


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

*If else Loops of programmer*



aleruk said:


> bugs fixed!
> 
> The message i was trying to get across was that there are 2 pieces of information that none of us know about.
> 
> 1) the number of points you have on your eoi.
> 2) the date of effect in the skillselect system.



loved it


----------



## Mirkomrt

_shel said:


> Because some applicants make better applications than others, less checks and requests for information needed and some CO have higher workload than others. Chill out.


That sounds funny..... It is six years that we are in Australia, both kids born here, i studyed here and got temporary residency visa with no issue... My work experience is in Oz and We all have French/Italian passport..... Our case must be extremely complicated 

The grant is not for the sake of having it. It is for the child benefits and all the other helps that you can get when you pay tax here in oz like we do....

As far as I know we do not even have a CO and we upload all documents upfront...


----------



## BossLadyMo

One step closer, Cancerian.


----------



## mattcuz

ssenarat said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my direct grant today. I am so happy.
> 
> I joined this forum couple of weeks back & was a silent member but all of posts here are very useful, encouraging. Good work guys. Specially looking at timelines gave me a time frame for my application & which helps me to be patient.
> 
> ANZSCO 221111
> 
> Visa lodged on 22 Sep 2014
> 
> Didnt upload form 80.
> 
> Thank you all again & wish u all speedy grants.


Congrats. I want mine to be exactly like yours


----------



## AMBMWO

Hi Guys, 

Unfortunately I got my visa refused today.

The following is the reason:

1) I had applied for a membership with Engineer's Australia and got approved as a professional Engineer on August 5

2) September 22, I lodged the visa

3)I realized the MSA is a different letter and received it on October 9

DIBP refused my visa because I received MSA letter after I lodged my visa.

My questions are:

1) Should I try and talk to them or that is usually of no point?

2) Will this affect my chances of reapplying again?

3) Can I refund any of the visa costs

4) will I have to redo my medicals and will the processing time still be the same?

Thanks and regards


----------



## Mirkomrt

AMBMWO said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Unfortunately I got my visa refused today.
> 
> The following is the reason:
> 
> 1) I had applied for a membership with Engineer's Australia and got approved as a professional Engineer on August 5
> 
> 2) September 22, I lodged the visa
> 
> 3)I realized the MSA is a different letter and received it on October 9
> 
> DIBP refused my visa because I received MSA letter after I lodged my visa.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1) Should I try and talk to them or that is usually of no point?
> 
> 2) Will this affect my chances of reapplying again?
> 
> 3) Can I refund any of the visa costs
> 
> 4) will I have to redo my medicals and will the processing time still be the same?
> 
> Thanks and regards


I do not think that you can ask any refund and medicals are valid for one year.
Talking to them it is a possibility but my understanding is that once a decision is taken there is no way to reverse it (I might be wrong).
Processing time is the same because it relates to the visa type and not to the number of attempts you have done to get it and for what you said they refused the visa because of an issue in the procedure and not because of fraud.

I am very sorry for you


----------



## TheExpatriate

AMBMWO said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Unfortunately I got my visa refused today.
> 
> The following is the reason:
> 
> 1) I had applied for a membership with Engineer's Australia and got approved as a professional Engineer on August 5
> 
> 2) September 22, I lodged the visa
> 
> 3)I realized the MSA is a different letter and received it on October 9
> 
> DIBP refused my visa because I received MSA letter after I lodged my visa.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1) Should I try and talk to them or that is usually of no point?
> 
> 2) Will this affect my chances of reapplying again?
> 
> 3) Can I refund any of the visa costs
> 
> 4) will I have to redo my medicals and will the processing time still be the same?
> 
> Thanks and regards



reposting the same post across different threads will not give you different answers or better choices.

Please stop flooding the darn forum !!!!!


----------



## Anilnag

TheExpatriate said:


> reposting the same post across different threads will not give you different answers or better choices.
> 
> Please stop flooding the darn forum !!!!!


I see from your signature that you are into IT (ACS assessment). As you are already landed in AUS, could you please let us know how do you feel about the job market there and it would also be great if you could provide some tips on how to crack interviews.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Knb

Hi guys,
I've been reading this forum for a couple of months already. I've only joined now. I just want to ask if there's anybody who has applied for 190 in QLD who has been given their visa grant yet? I've lodged my application 26 June 2014. Until now the status is in progress. I'm quite worried because there's no correspondence until this date. Hope to hear from you. Thanks!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Anilnag said:


> I see from your signature that you are into IT (ACS assessment). As you are already landed in AUS, could you please let us know how do you feel about the job market there and it would also be great if you could provide some tips on how to crack interviews.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I actually landed for a week and returned, did not pursue a job because I am not planning the final move before 2016 probably.


----------



## samy25

AMBMWO said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Unfortunately I got my visa refused today.
> 
> The following is the reason:
> 
> 1) I had applied for a membership with Engineer's Australia and got approved as a professional Engineer on August 5
> 
> 2) September 22, I lodged the visa
> 
> 3)I realized the MSA is a different letter and received it on October 9
> 
> DIBP refused my visa because I received MSA letter after I lodged my visa.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1) Should I try and talk to them or that is usually of no point?
> 
> 2) Will this affect my chances of reapplying again?
> 
> 3) Can I refund any of the visa costs
> 
> 4) will I have to redo my medicals and will the processing time still be the same?
> 
> Thanks and regards


i assume that if you email to engineering authority for a letter that they have approved you on august 5 , that may b can save you. with out any documented proof , you should not even try talking to DIBP. with that proof they may be tell you that what next?


----------



## cancerianlrules

BossLadyMo said:


> One step closer, Cancerian.


Thats right!

Whats happening with you? Do you plan to move any soon?


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

What was your date of application? Have you submitted tax returns? or you got direct grant?


----------



## sonu008

cancerianlrules said:


> Just an update from my end, my Sputum culture reports are clear! Hopefully they should be uploaded by the clinic during the week.
> 
> Last hurdle, dependent mother's functional English (TOEFL).
> 
> Shall keep the thread posted with the developments!


Hey cancerianlrules, 
looks like we have similar sort of situation, as far as medical is concerned.

I am based in UK and also been reffered for Sputum test, following chest xray. Test results came on 20th Nov and report has been uploaded today.
I dont know how to update my Footer, but i am just waiting for the test results to be verified and Grant.

08th Aug: Applied Visa 
20th Aug: Meds referred for Primary applicant
25th Aug: Sputum sample given (3 separate samples on different days)
05th Sept: First sample rejected because of contamination
10th Sept: Second set of sputum samples given
22nd Sept: Apical lordotic chest x-ray examination report and image required for dependent (my wife)
25th Sept: Additional X-ray uploaded for dependent
05th oct: Medical for dependent cleared, confirmation on eclient website

30th Oct: CO Allocated - GSM Adelaide Team 6
Suptum Test results: 20th Nov
Test Report Uploaded: 25th Nov

CO looked at my case and said "I understand that you have already commenced undergoing health assessment. We will wait on the outcome of your medical examination."
I was also asked to provide Polic Vaccination proof.

I reploed back to the email and said i dont come from any of the listed countries and have never visited the countries. 
Reply back from case worker - If you dont come from the countries in the list, Ignore the request.

Now i am just waiting for the Medical to be cleared, following todays upload.
Does anyone know how long it takes for medical to be cleared?

Once medical is cleared, it will be in hands of Case officer to Grant - Not sure how long that would take.


----------



## Siriish

What are the next steps after receiving the invite? When do we need to pay the visa fees? When will CO be assigned?


----------



## harikris4u

*Docs uploaded a week back*

Hello guys,

CO asked for extra docs on 17th of Nov. I uploaded all the docs on 18th of Nov and sent an email on 19th of Nov….

I don't have any ack whatsoever…. I called to find out if the mail reached them, they confirmed that the mail reached them and will be actioned within 7 days… Its almost 7 days and no response from them yet….

Anybody facing same issue please let me know…


Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## maxxy03

Siriish said:


> What are the next steps after receiving the invite? When do we need to pay the visa fees? When will CO be assigned?


lodge visa application through immigration website within 60 days
you make the payment and only than your application is submitted
CO is usually assigned to you in 2 months but it can vary case to case


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Yeah I am facing the same situation.


----------



## mattcuz

harikris4u said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> CO asked for extra docs on 17th of Nov. I uploaded all the docs on 18th of Nov and sent an email on 19th of Nov….
> 
> I don't have any ack whatsoever…. I called to find out if the mail reached them, they confirmed that the mail reached them and will be actioned within 7 days… Its almost 7 days and no response from them yet….
> 
> Anybody facing same issue please let me know…
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


If it's almost 7 days then they should reply within the timeframe. What docs were asked for?


----------



## Siriish

So we need to pay thr fees after PCC, right?


----------



## Siriish

Usually its takes 3 months for PCC from fbi.. so when do we pay the fees?


----------



## maxxy03

Siriish said:


> Usually its takes 3 months for PCC from fbi.. so when do we pay the fees?


you pay at the start when you lodge your application


----------



## harikris4u

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Yeah I am facing the same situation.


Hello Zahra,

From you signature I see that you have uploaded the docs on 15th Nov.. did you send any email to them? 

Actually they should respond within 7 working days if you send an email(its mentioned in the email they sent)

I sent an email and did not get a reply form them yet… Just waiting…

Even I had to submit my Work experience docs along with tax and pay slips…

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## harikris4u

mattcuz said:


> If it's almost 7 days then they should reply within the timeframe. What docs were asked for?


I sent the email on 19th They would have seen it on 20th.. That means Friday will be the 7th day…
If I don't get a mail by then ,well then I would have to call them on Monday asking for update…

Moreover, the docs that I uploaded in the portal still is in "Required" state.. so my uploaded docs are not yet been opened….

While submitting the docs, i just submitted the relieving letters and service letters for the companies i worked for. Thus, they asked for tax docs, bank statements and payslips for the years of exp i claimed points for….

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## izzydevil

Mirkomrt said:


> I called them and they said that there is nothing to do but waiting... They do no guarantee anything... But when it was time to pay they wanted the payment "guaranteed" for everything (skill assesment, ielts, etc...)
> 
> I really do not understand how it is possible that someone that applied the 29 of august is still waiting and one that applied one month later for the grant and for them it is all good...


Mirkomrt, I'm also waiting for reverts. You can check my signature for details. The best thing would be to contact them once 3 months gets over.

_____________________________________________
189: Code: 263111 - Points 60
Invited Visa 189 : 11 August;
Applied for 189: 27 August;
CO: Waiting
Granted: Waiting


----------



## Stakeout

harikris4u said:


> I sent the email on 19th They would have seen it on 20th.. That means Friday will be the 7th day…
> If I don't get a mail by then ,well then I would have to call them on Monday asking for update…
> 
> Moreover, the docs that I uploaded in the portal still is in "Required" state.. so my uploaded docs are not yet been opened….
> 
> While submitting the docs, i just submitted the relieving letters and service letters for the companies i worked for. Thus, they asked for tax docs, bank statements and payslips for the years of exp i claimed points for….
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


A couple of those who emailed the docs to the Adelaide team on the 13th got their grants today if you look at the tracker. Maybe they are working on 13th Nov emails today. You mentioned they were clearing 10th Nov emails last Thurs didn't you? Assuming a linear progression of clearing their emails by 1 day on each working day, they would be clearing 13th Nov emails today which is in sync with the tracker data, and will probably reach yours (as well as mine) next week.

In any case, I hope I'm wrong and it progresses faster. XD


----------



## Akin

I have a CO now. I noticed from the trend that it was taking two months to get CO or direct grant, so today I called for update and was told my application was processed by CO yesterday but they need additional documents. The lady said they need another PCC because my middle name had error with one letter, and also functional English evidence for my wife. She initially included work reference and polio certificate, which I had uploaded on immi and when I told I I had uploaded it she said ok CO will review it. When I got CO letter for additional document it was for PCC and functional English. I am so happy to know it's moving! Hurray!


----------



## Akin

Urgent Help: I submitted university bachelor certificate and high school certificate for my wife as evidence of functional English but CO says evidence needed is that her study was in English language, not taking an English course. What do I do please? I don't want to pay vac 2. And by the way, how much is vac 2? Please someone who know to help me what to do fast!


----------



## harikris4u

Stakeout said:


> A couple of those who emailed the docs to the Adelaide team on the 13th got their grants today if you look at the tracker. Maybe they are working on 13th Nov emails today. You mentioned they were clearing 10th Nov emails last Thurs didn't you? Assuming a linear progression of clearing their emails by 1 day on each working day, they would be clearing 13th Nov emails today which is in sync with the tracker data, and will probably reach yours (as well as mine) next week.
> 
> In any case, I hope I'm wrong and it progresses faster. XD


Ha ha You are right bro… We just hope you are wrong. However, after seeing all the timeframes and discussions with The CO team, I believe your assumption would be right in all aspects…

By the way, could any of you share the time tracker.. I got it misplaced...

Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## tinaozzie

about 4500aud i think. She can do ielts asap. She just needs 4.5 overall.


----------



## cancerianlrules

sonu008 said:


> Hey cancerianlrules,
> looks like we have similar sort of situation, as far as medical is concerned.
> 
> I am based in UK and also been reffered for Sputum test, following chest xray. Test results came on 20th Nov and report has been uploaded today.
> I dont know how to update my Footer, but i am just waiting for the test results to be verified and Grant.
> 
> 08th Aug: Applied Visa
> 20th Aug: Meds referred for Primary applicant
> 25th Aug: Sputum sample given (3 separate samples on different days)
> 05th Sept: First sample rejected because of contamination
> 10th Sept: Second set of sputum samples given
> 22nd Sept: Apical lordotic chest x-ray examination report and image required for dependent (my wife)
> 25th Sept: Additional X-ray uploaded for dependent
> 05th oct: Medical for dependent cleared, confirmation on eclient website
> 
> 30th Oct: CO Allocated - GSM Adelaide Team 6
> Suptum Test results: 20th Nov
> Test Report Uploaded: 25th Nov
> 
> CO looked at my case and said "I understand that you have already commenced undergoing health assessment. We will wait on the outcome of your medical examination."
> I was also asked to provide Polic Vaccination proof.
> 
> I reploed back to the email and said i dont come from any of the listed countries and have never visited the countries.
> Reply back from case worker - If you dont come from the countries in the list, Ignore the request.
> 
> Now i am just waiting for the Medical to be cleared, following todays upload.
> Does anyone know how long it takes for medical to be cleared?
> 
> Once medical is cleared, it will be in hands of Case officer to Grant - Not sure how long that would take.


Oh thats right!

Our timelines are very close too!

I'm not sure what happens next. CO might be empowered to finalise medicals or the reports need to be looked at by MOC. If they go to MOC it might take another 2-3 weeks! Keep us posted on the development.

Did the CO ask for the your medicals and dependent's medical separately?? Or at the same time?


----------



## Vasu G

harikris4u said:


> Ha ha You are right bro… We just hope you are wrong. However, after seeing all the timeframes and discussions with The CO team, I believe your assumption would be right in all aspects…
> 
> By the way, could any of you share the time tracker.. I got it misplaced...
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi


Hey Hari,

Hold your nerves buddy !! 

You will get it any time ..Just chill ... :tea:


----------



## cancerianlrules

Akin said:


> Urgent Help: I submitted university bachelor certificate and high school certificate for my wife as evidence of functional English but CO says evidence needed is that her study was in English language, not taking an English course. What do I do please? I don't want to pay vac 2. And by the way, how much is vac 2? Please someone who know to help me what to do fast!


Was the language of instruction for her education in English?!


----------



## mikjc6

Hi friends,
i would like to share that team brisbane contacted me today via email and asked me to submit form 80, form 1221 and my resume...which i am planning to submit tomorrow...kinda nervous....wondering how long it is going to take for the grant....


----------



## sudhindrags

Akin said:


> Urgent Help: I submitted university bachelor certificate and high school certificate for my wife as evidence of functional English but CO says evidence needed is that her study was in English language, not taking an English course. What do I do please? I don't want to pay vac 2. And by the way, how much is vac 2? Please someone who know to help me what to do fast!


If her degree is in English medium, you can get certificate from her college stating that she finished her graduation with medium of instruction being English


----------



## BossLadyMo

@Cancerianrules, we are planning January...still tentative though.


----------



## sudhindrags

Mirkomrt said:


> I called them and they said that there is nothing to do but waiting... They do no guarantee anything... But when it was time to pay they wanted the payment "guaranteed" for everything (skill assesment, ielts, etc...)
> 
> I really do not understand how it is possible that someone that applied the 29 of august is still waiting and one that applied one month later for the grant and for them it is all good...


I think it also depends on country of your origin. Residents of UK Europe will get preference over Asian countries. And i heard they also have some designated high risk countries for which it takes more than 6 months.


----------



## Akin

tinaozzie said:


> about 4500aud i think. She can do ielts asap. She just needs 4.5 overall.



Wao! That's huge cost. She is pregnant and baby is due anytime soon, so exam is the last thing on her mind I guess. Can we ask her university to issue a letter stating that her bachelor degree was instructed fully in English? Does anyone know if this has worked for them and if it's acceptable if her university issue letter like that?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Akin said:


> Wao! That's huge cost. She is pregnant and baby is due anytime soon, so exam is the last thing on her mind I guess. Can we ask her university to issue a letter stating that her bachelor degree was instructed fully in English? Does anyone know if this has worked for them and if it's acceptable if her university issue letter like that?


You are confused. 
Letter from University stating that medium of instruction is English is what required. Thats it.
Legit docs to prove functional english 
1. Letter from University, College or School.
2. *OR* IELTS 4.5 overall.


----------



## Akin

cancerianlrules said:


> Was the language of instruction for her education in English?!


Yes, English is language of instruction for education in Nigeria. For her bachelors degree all instructions were in English.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Akin said:


> Yes, English is language of instruction for education in Nigeria. For her bachelors degree all instructions were in English.


Get that piece of letter and you are all set mate.


----------



## Akin

GinjaNINJA said:


> You are confused.
> Letter from University stating that medium of instruction is English is what required. Thats it.
> Legit docs to prove functional english
> 1. Letter from University, College or School.
> 2. *OR* IELTS 4.5 overall.


Oh yes, confused. And thanks for clearing the confusion. We will get the letter from university tomorrow. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## harikris4u

Vasu G said:


> Hey Hari,
> 
> Hold your nerves buddy !!
> 
> You will get it any time ..Just chill ... :tea:


Well Vasu, Other than that we have nothing else to do… If you notice< its taking the EXACT time whats mentioned in the website. not soon not late….

See friday is the last day for them to send them a mail.. Now ill plan to call them on monday and they would respond my email.. 


Just hoping for the best… 


Cheers
Harikrishnan Pandi


----------



## _shel

sudhindrags said:


> I think it also depends on country of your origin. Residents of UK Europe will get preference over Asian countries. And i heard they also have some designated high risk countries for which it takes more than 6 months.


 Very true, applicants from Iran, Pakistan, Palestine and sometimes Egypt can take 12 months to process  Can also be that way if you have spent time in the military or living in any of those countries.


----------



## daniel11111

Hey guys

Anyone who've applied after the 25th of September, received any news as yet?


----------



## haseeb1017

harikris4u said:


> I sent the email on 19th They would have seen it on 20th.. That means Friday will be the 7th day…
> If I don't get a mail by then ,well then I would have to call them on Monday asking for update…
> 
> Moreover, the docs that I uploaded in the portal still is in "Required" state.. so my uploaded docs are not yet been opened….
> 
> While submitting the docs, i just submitted the relieving letters and service letters for the companies i worked for. Thus, they asked for tax docs, bank statements and payslips for the years of exp i claimed points for….
> 
> Cheers
> Harikrishnan Pandi



Hay Hari,

Did CO asked for all the extra documents for exp or just any one of these: tax docs, bank statements or payslips.

Thanks,


189| 263111 | Applied 23 Aug 14, CO......?


----------



## TJ Aus

just wanted to share that someone is messing with the visa tracker..i was just checking it, until today it showed candidates from start of this year until the cases lodged in november2014...but someone has deleted all that and now it only shows...September bunch...
Please let me know anyone else feels the same.......???


----------



## mattcuz

TJ Aus said:


> just wanted to share that someone is messing with the visa tracker..i was just checking it, until today it showed candidates from start of this year until the cases lodged in november2014...but someone has deleted all that and now it only shows...September bunch...
> Please let me know anyone else feels the same.......???


Yes someone definitely has been messing with it. But it seems to be back up and working now.


----------



## msarkar_expat

From the tracker looks like CO allocation has started for October candidates...


----------



## maxxy03

msarkar_expat said:


> From the tracker looks like CO allocation has started for October candidates...


sorry if it seems a dumb question, where can you track your application, link would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Usha Abhilash

mikjc6 said:


> Hi friends,
> i would like to share that team brisbane contacted me today via email and asked me to submit form 80, form 1221 and my resume...which i am planning to submit tomorrow...kinda nervous....wondering how long it is going to take for the grant....


All the best.


----------



## supertoblerone

*Say What???*



maxxy03 said:


> sorry if it seems a dumb question, where can you track your application, link would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


It is not dumb and not even a question. Here is the link for your information:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## maxxy03

supertoblerone said:


> It is not dumb and not even a question. Here is the link for your information:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


Thanks


----------



## sarah_haq

Hi ALL,

Been a silent reader for most of the time while sharing the same anxiety.
And I am sharing my timeline as below.

IELTS - 26/08/2014
EOI - 03/09/2014
Invitation - 07/09/2014
Application - 19/09/2014
Medical - 03/10/2014
PCC - 14/11/2014
CO allocation - 12/11/2014
Grant - 24/11/2014

best wishes to ALL and hopefully a speedy grant


----------



## Akin

sarah_haq said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Been a silent reader for most of the time while sharing the same anxiety.
> And I am sharing my timeline as below.
> 
> IELTS - 26/08/2014
> EOI - 03/09/2014
> Invitation - 07/09/2014
> Application - 19/09/2014
> Medical - 03/10/2014
> PCC - 14/11/2014
> CO allocation - 12/11/2014
> Grant - 24/11/2014
> 
> best wishes to ALL and hopefully a speedy grant


Congrats Sarah. Did your co request for additional document?


----------



## supertoblerone

*Indeed....*



tinaozzie said:


> It seems CO is coming to October town guys. Just checked it 1st Oct Grant, 3rd Oct Co is allocated. What gud news....


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vocalize

3 months wait is up.. still not a single news from the department. I'm starting to wonder if my application was even submitted correctly... :confused2:


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sarah_haq said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Been a silent reader for most of the time while sharing the same anxiety.
> And I am sharing my timeline as below.
> 
> IELTS - 26/08/2014
> EOI - 03/09/2014
> Invitation - 07/09/2014
> Application - 19/09/2014
> Medical - 03/10/2014
> PCC - 14/11/2014
> CO allocation - 12/11/2014
> Grant - 24/11/2014
> 
> best wishes to ALL and hopefully a speedy grant


Congrats !!!


----------



## sarah_haq

Akin said:


> Congrats Sarah. Did your co request for additional document?


Basically the CO only request for the COC.
Upon the submission COC, it took about 5 working days before I was given the grant.
IMHO, the processing time could varies but in my case it took 5 days

Hope my input helps.


----------



## supertoblerone

*Great!*



sarah_haq said:


> Basically the CO only request for the COC.
> Upon the submission COC, it took about 5 working days before I was given the grant.
> IMHO, the processing time could varies but in my case it took 5 days
> 
> Hope my input helps.


Congratulations! lane:


----------



## mattcuz

sarah_haq said:


> Basically the CO only request for the COC.
> Upon the submission COC, it took about 5 working days before I was given the grant.
> IMHO, the processing time could varies but in my case it took 5 days
> 
> Hope my input helps.


what is COC?


----------



## supertoblerone

*Coc*



mattcuz said:


> what is COC?


COC = Certificate of Clearance.


----------



## sarah_haq

mattcuz said:


> what is COC?


COC = Certificate of Clearance (Police)


----------



## m_d_p29

daniel11111 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Anyone who've applied after the 25th of September, received any news as yet?


I am in the same boat as you. .waiting for CO allocation..


----------



## daniel11111

m_d_p29 said:


> I am in the same boat as you. .waiting for CO allocation..


From what I heard, it should be early december..


----------



## jumpingkangaroo

vocalize said:


> 3 months wait is up.. still not a single news from the department. I'm starting to wonder if my application was even submitted correctly... :confused2:


Don't worry bro .... I'm there with you .... Just noticed our names are next to each other on the tracker sheet as well


----------



## Inf_18

Hi,

I am going to apply for visa this week. I got my pcc yesterday. I have a couple of queries about Initial Entry Date (IED).

1. Will my IED be 25th Nov 2015 i.e. 1 year after getting PCC?
2. Is it required that my spouse (Dependent) too should enter Aus before IED ?? What hapens if she is not able to join me there before IED ??


----------



## TheExpatriate

_shel said:


> Very true, applicants from Iran, Pakistan, Palestine and sometimes Egypt can take 12 months to process  Can also be that way if you have spent time in the military or living in any of those countries.


Haven't seen a single Egyptian waiting that long. Even those that lived in higher risk countries.

Palestinians (whether citizens of the Palestinian Authority, or Stateless Palestinians with other Arab travel documents), Lebanese, Syrians, Iraqis, Somalis, Yemenis, Sudanese and Libyans are the ones usually under scrutiny, but not Egyptian, the reason IMHO is the strict security systems and the National ID System that easily identifies anyone.


----------



## Visionary

posting to join this thread, still awaiting CO allocation :juggle:


----------



## vocalize

Thanks for the reassurance. It might have something to do with our job code... My husband's is 233513.



jumpingkangaroo said:


> Don't worry bro .... I'm there with you .... Just noticed our names are next to each other on the tracker sheet as well


----------



## sarathy.shan

For my case also it's a seperate pdf's for me and secondary members...

I guess this is normal and no need to worry about it...



remya2013 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our grant yesterday.
> 
> Grant letter was two separate pdf's one for primary applicant (husband) and other for secondary (myself), which is sent in two correspondence. Is this normal? Anything needs to be worried or verify?
> 
> My agent say's normally for all the applicants its a single pdf so they will check with DIBP. I don't really trust them ,so seniors please help .
> 
> I have verified the VISA staus in VEVO and its correctly showing all the data ,including Visa Applicant Primary or Secondary.


----------



## Mirkomrt

TheExpatriate said:


> Haven't seen a single Egyptian waiting that long. Even those that lived in higher risk countries.
> 
> Palestinians (whether citizens of the Palestinian Authority, or Stateless Palestinians with other Arab travel documents), Lebanese, Syrians, Iraqis, Somalis, Yemenis, Sudanese and Libyans are the ones usually under scrutiny, but not Egyptian, the reason IMHO is the strict security systems and the National ID System that easily identifies anyone.


Now I understand why my application is taking so long... so the list should be updated to :
" Citizens of the Palestinian Authority, or Stateless Palestinians with other Arab travel documents), Lebanese, Syrians, Iraqis, Somalis, Yemenis, Sudanese and Libyans and ITALIAN"


----------



## TheExpatriate

Mirkomrt said:


> Now I understand why my application is taking so long... so the list should be updated to :
> " Citizens of the Palestinian Authority, or Stateless Palestinians with other Arab travel documents), Lebanese, Syrians, Iraqis, Somalis, Yemenis, Sudanese and Libyans and ITALIAN"


3 months is not a delay. Aforementioned nationalities wait for 1-2 years (no joke) ...... 

Relax man, you will get it soon. I realize that the Mediterranean hot blood is making you restless ..... lol ..... try to think positive


----------



## Mirkomrt

TheExpatriate said:


> 3 months is not a delay. Aforementioned nationalities wait for 1-2 years (no joke) ......
> 
> Relax man, you will get it soon. I realize that the Mediterranean hot blood is making you restless ..... lol ..... try to think positive


Yeap, I was actually joking...  but what they say about "Mediterranean hot blood" is true


----------



## TheExpatriate

Mirkomrt said:


> Yeap, I was actually joking...  but *what they say *about "Mediterranean hot blood" is true


You are preaching to the choir. Remember, Egyptians are as Mediterranean as anyone else ..... lol ....


----------



## TheExpatriate

@Mirkomrt, something to cheer you up


----------



## Mirkomrt

TheExpatriate said:


> @Mirkomrt, something to cheer you up
> 
> Backseat Italians - YouTube


Cool....:second:


----------



## marubber

Long time reader, first time poster. Just wanna thank the forum for the help gotten through browsing the forum.

Lodged application on 22 Sep for (189) onshore under 221111 Accountant, CO assigned on 20 Nov requesting PCC, sent PCC on 24 Nov to CO (Adelaide GSM Team 2) in the morning via email and 3 hours later got the Grant email.

Once again, thanks so much folks for help and guidance.

Good luck everyone.

Xoxox


----------



## Usha Abhilash

marubber said:


> Long time reader, first time poster. Just wanna thank the forum for the help gotten through browsing the forum.
> 
> Lodged application on 22 Sep for (189) onshore under 221111 Accountant, CO assigned on 20 Nov requesting PCC, sent PCC on 24 Nov to CO (Adelaide GSM Team 2) in the morning via email and 3 hours later got the Grant email.
> 
> Once again, thanks so much folks for help and guidance.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Xoxox


Congrats !!!


----------



## jumpingkangaroo

aaha ... flagged occupations in the SOL 

Currently just pray for each other :grouphug::israel:ray:ray:


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Indrajit said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to apply for visa this week. I got my pcc yesterday. I have a couple of queries about Initial Entry Date (IED).
> 
> 1. Will my IED be 25th Nov 2015 i.e. 1 year after getting PCC?
> 2. Is it required that my spouse (Dependent) too should enter Aus before IED ?? What hapens if she is not able to join me there before IED ??


1. maybe . depends on medicals too. whichever is ending sooner.
2. YES she has to make an entry before IED else Visa will be cancelled.


----------



## vimalnair

sarah_haq said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Been a silent reader for most of the time while sharing the same anxiety.
> And I am sharing my timeline as below.
> 
> IELTS - 26/08/2014
> EOI - 03/09/2014
> Invitation - 07/09/2014
> Application - 19/09/2014
> Medical - 03/10/2014
> PCC - 14/11/2014
> CO allocation - 12/11/2014
> Grant - 24/11/2014
> 
> best wishes to ALL and hopefully a speedy grant


Congratulations... Wish you all the best for the future...


----------



## mattcuz

marubber said:


> Long time reader, first time poster. Just wanna thank the forum for the help gotten through browsing the forum.
> 
> Lodged application on 22 Sep for (189) onshore under 221111 Accountant, CO assigned on 20 Nov requesting PCC, sent PCC on 24 Nov to CO (Adelaide GSM Team 2) in the morning via email and 3 hours later got the Grant email.
> 
> Once again, thanks so much folks for help and guidance.
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Xoxox


That's really great. Congrats. Did you not need form 80?


----------



## Hector_2014

Hi All,

I was formulating an XLS, containing a list of all the documents that are required *after *getting an invite. Though I haven't got one, but what's the harm in being proactive... 

I had one doubt... For Tax returns, is ITR-V also required for submission or Form 16 is sufficient enough? I have already gathered my salary account Bank Statements and Salary slips, since beginning of my employment...

But, is ITR-V also required?

Apologies if this question has been asked before or if I am posting this in the wrong thread. But thought of seeking clarification, in order to start gathering the same (ITR - Vs).


----------



## izzydevil

vocalize said:


> Thanks for the reassurance. It might have something to do with our job code... My husband's is 233513.


Don't think it has anything to do with the code. I'm also awaiting any kinds of revert.

________________________________________
189: Code: 263111 - Points 60
Invited Visa 189 : 11 August;
Applied for 189: 27 August;
CO: Waiting
Granted: Waiting


----------



## avirup_d82

*Got grant today*

Hi Friends,

I have been not so active member of forum...but it has provided me with lots of valuable information during the long process for PR....

I finally got my grant today :second:

Thank you all for guiding me through it...


----------



## Usha Abhilash

avirup_d82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been not so active member of forum...but it has provided me with lots of valuable information during the long process for PR....
> 
> I finally got my grant today :second:
> 
> Thank you all for guiding me through it...


Congrats !!!


----------



## kevin538

avirup_d82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been not so active member of forum...but it has provided me with lots of valuable information during the long process for PR....
> 
> I finally got my grant today :second:
> 
> Thank you all for guiding me through it...


Congrats Avirup


----------



## IndigoKKing

avirup_d82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been not so active member of forum...but it has provided me with lots of valuable information during the long process for PR....
> 
> I finally got my grant today :second:
> 
> Thank you all for guiding me through it...


Congrats!


----------



## mailtosomesh

Dear Friend,

Can you pleas let me know who is managing this tracker as I checked my name and its missing. Do I need to update it myself ?


----------



## Marc283

*Grant - Clarification*

Dear Forum Seniors,

Need some help to clarify the following.

After a long wait my status against my name in Immiaccount shows Granted ! Same for my wife. But for my three kids they still show as 'Processing'. Also when I click on the 'Grant Letter' link there is no attachment/letter.

Why the different statuses? Should I be worried?

I then checked our status on VEVO and glad to report that for my as the primary applicant the status is approved and grant date was 24-November-2014. But when I checked the VEVO status for my wife and kids using our TRN number and thier details then VEVO states that there is no status as yet.

I have not as yet received any email from my CO either.

So I want to celebrate !!!! But also a bit apprehensive of these irregularities.

Has anyone ever experienced anything similar?

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## supertoblerone

*Yah*



tinaozzie said:


> maybe smone accidentally deleted ur tracker. So just redo it again. Another 4th Oct applicant just got their grant. Its just like we are acctually loosing our patience now. Kaka


Yah it happened to me many times. I just input my name again as this is auto save excel file. :confused2:


----------



## Usha Abhilash

In my immi account the "view correspondence" under the Actions Tab is missing now. Can my agent block this.


----------



## sevnik0202

avirup_d82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been not so active member of forum...but it has provided me with lots of valuable information during the long process for PR....
> 
> I finally got my grant today :second:
> 
> Thank you all for guiding me through it...


Congrats.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Marc283 said:


> Dear Forum Seniors,
> 
> Need some help to clarify the following.
> 
> After a long wait my status against my name in Immiaccount shows Granted ! Same for my wife. But for my three kids they still show as 'Processing'. Also when I click on the 'Grant Letter' link there is no attachment/letter.
> 
> Why the different statuses? Should I be worried?
> 
> I then checked our status on VEVO and glad to report that for my as the primary applicant the status is approved and grant date was 24-November-2014. But when I checked the VEVO status for my wife and kids using our TRN number and thier details then VEVO states that there is no status as yet.
> 
> I have not as yet received any email from my CO either.
> 
> So I want to celebrate !!!! But also a bit apprehensive of these irregularities.
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced anything similar?
> 
> Thank you all for your help.



were your family members added as non-migrating dependents ? (reason why only you were granted)

Did you apply through an agent? (reason why you cannot view the grant letter)


----------



## sevnik0202

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was formulating an XLS, containing a list of all the documents that are required after getting an invite. Though I haven't got one, but what's the harm in being proactive...
> 
> I had one doubt... For Tax returns, is ITR-V also required for submission or Form 16 is sufficient enough? I have already gathered my salary account Bank Statements and Salary slips, since beginning of my employment...
> 
> But, is ITR-V also required?
> 
> Apologies if this question has been asked before or if I am posting this in the wrong thread. But thought of seeking clarification, in order to start gathering the same (ITR - Vs).


Bank statement + salary slips + form 16 more than enough(uploading ITR will not harm though).


----------



## TheExpatriate

Marc283 said:


> Thank you for for reply.
> 
> No. My family members are all applied as migrating dependents. I applied on my own and shoudl therefore have full access to Immiaccount.


probably your application is being finalised as we speak. Give it a day or two.


----------



## Marc283

TheExpatriate said:


> were your family members added as non-migrating dependents ? (reason why only you were granted)
> 
> Did you apply through an agent? (reason why you cannot view the grant letter)


Thank you for for reply.

No. My family members are all applied as migrating dependents. I applied on my own and shoudl therefore have full access to Immiaccount.


----------



## loubizzle

Can someone please put link up for tracker thanks


----------



## sevnik0202

Marc283 said:


> Dear Forum Seniors,
> 
> Need some help to clarify the following.
> 
> After a long wait my status against my name in Immiaccount shows Granted ! Same for my wife. But for my three kids they still show as 'Processing'. Also when I click on the 'Grant Letter' link there is no attachment/letter.
> 
> Why the different statuses? Should I be worried?
> 
> I then checked our status on VEVO and glad to report that for my as the primary applicant the status is approved and grant date was 24-November-2014. But when I checked the VEVO status for my wife and kids using our TRN number and thier details then VEVO states that there is no status as yet.
> 
> I have not as yet received any email from my CO either.
> 
> So I want to celebrate !!!! But also a bit apprehensive of these irregularities.
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced anything similar?
> 
> Thank you all for your help.


Since one is granted all are granted rule exists. Shortly you will have all the grant letters. If not then you can call them and they will resend the grant letters to you. TRN will not work for all the applicants on VEVO. In this case once you have grant letters theck with grant numbers in VEVO. I faced similar isdue with TRN on VEVO. Finally congrats for your grant.


----------



## supertoblerone

*Here it is...*



loubizzle said:


> Can someone please put link up for tracker thanks


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## loubizzle

Thanku


----------



## vimalnair

avirup_d82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been not so active member of forum...but it has provided me with lots of valuable information during the long process for PR....
> 
> I finally got my grant today :second:
> 
> Thank you all for guiding me through it...


Congrats... All the best...


----------



## supertoblerone

*Sure!*



loubizzle said:


> Thanku


Welcome. lane:


----------



## kevin538

Marc283 said:


> Thank you for for reply.
> 
> No. My family members are all applied as migrating dependents. I applied on my own and shoudl therefore have full access to Immiaccount.


Hey Congrats Marc for your Grant soon you would get grant letters for your family as well, I could see that you have Paid VAC2 on 20 Nov 2014 this is after CO request or you paid upfront. 

Thanks @ Kevin


----------



## Marc283

kevin538 said:


> Hey Congrats Marc for your Grant soon you would get grant letters for your family as well, I could see that you have Paid VAC2 on 20 Nov 2014 this is after CO request or you paid upfront.
> 
> Thanks @ Kevin


I didnt pay the VAC2 upfront. I requested and CO agreed for me to pay VAC2 only after the health assessment has been finalised. So was glad that they agreed to this as I didnt want to have to pay the significant cost of the VAC2 without knowing that the health assessments were OK in case it was a show stopper.


----------



## jkg

Hi..
Anyone here who applied 189 visa onshore?i applied on oct 16th and still no CO


----------



## jkg

Hi applied my 189 visa onshore on 16oct..any updates plz


----------



## asialanka

Hi 

Regarding the police clearance........... How long should the report cover...is it at least the last 10 years?

Thanks


----------



## Abhijazz

Friends..

Help me out here.. I have submitted documents asked by case office today. When can I expect to get the grant?

I have heard quite scary waiting time such as 3 months.. 



233211 Visa Applied: 16 Sept 2014 CO assigned 17 Nov 2014 Docs uploaded 26 Nov 2014


----------



## Akin

Abhijazz said:


> Friends..
> 
> Help me out here.. I have submitted documents asked by case office today. When can I expect to get the grant?
> 
> I have heard quite scary waiting time such as 3 months..
> 
> 
> 
> 233211 Visa Applied: 16 Sept 2014 CO assigned 17 Nov 2014 Docs uploaded 26 Nov 2014


Three months is exaggerated. There are always exceptional cases though. If Al is well, expect your grant from 30 minutes to two weeks from now....depending on a number of factors such as workload. However, after seven working days from submission, you can call to ask for update.


----------



## Stakeout

Abhijazz said:


> Friends..
> 
> Help me out here.. I have submitted documents asked by case office today. When can I expect to get the grant?
> 
> I have heard quite scary waiting time such as 3 months..
> 
> 
> 
> 233211 Visa Applied: 16 Sept 2014 CO assigned 17 Nov 2014 Docs uploaded 26 Nov 2014


Bro, i guess it depends on the team you are assigned? Brisbane seemed to be moving faster. Submitted mine on 17th (Adelaide) and still haven't got a response. Just gotta wait as we are at their mercy.


----------



## TheExpatriate

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Regarding the police clearance........... How long should the report cover...is it at least the last 10 years?
> 
> Thanks


yes, last 10 years after you turned 16. Example : if you are 28, last 10 years. If you are 24, last 8 years


----------



## asialanka

Hi 

In my EOI, I want to claim 5 points for relevant experience of 3 years
(Management accountant) 

However, my employer reference letter states my service period spans over 6 years with the relevant experience covers about 4 years of that (under 4 different designations with the same employer)

So when updating the EOI, is it ok if I update it in 2 sections, in which first section specifies the 3 years that I claim 5 points ( and say "yes" to the tab "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?")

And update the 2nd section with the remaining 3 years (and say "No" to the tab "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?")

Expecting Forum members' kind reply!!!!!


Just adding to the same ....... rather than sectioning based on time period.... is it more advisable to section based on the designations I have worked under 4 different designations with the same employer


----------



## padmakarrao

avirup_d82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been not so active member of forum...but it has provided me with lots of valuable information during the long process for PR....
> 
> I finally got my grant today :second:
> 
> Thank you all for guiding me through it...


Congrats Avirup. Best wishes for a great future in Oz.


----------



## asialanka

Hi 

In my EOI, I want to claim 5 points for relevant experience of 3 years
(Management accountant) 

However, my employer reference letter states my service period spans over 6 years with the relevant experience covers about 4 years of that (under 4 different designations with the same employer)

So when updating the EOI, is it ok if I update it in 2 sections, in which first section specifies the 3 years that I claim 5 points ( and say "yes" to the tab "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?")

And update the 2nd section with the remaining 3 years (and say "No" to the tab "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?")

Expecting Forum members' kind reply!!!!!

Just adding to the same ....... rather than sectioning based on time period.... is it more advisable to section based on the designations I have worked under 4 different designations with the same employer


----------



## tahirrauf

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> In my EOI, I want to claim 5 points for relevant experience of 3 years
> (Management accountant)
> 
> However, my employer reference letter states my service period spans over 6 years with the relevant experience covers about 4 years of that (under 4 different designations with the same employer)
> 
> So when updating the EOI, is it ok if I update it in 2 sections, in which first section specifies the 3 years that I claim 5 points ( and say "yes" to the tab "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?")
> 
> And update the 2nd section with the remaining 3 years (and say "No" to the tab "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?")
> 
> Expecting Forum members' kind reply!!!!!
> 
> Just adding to the same ....... rather than sectioning based on time period.... is it more advisable to section based on the designations I have worked under 4 different designations with the same employer


yes thats the right way to do it


----------



## gurpreetsm

*DirectGrant*

I see in the tracker for some applicants as "DIRECT GRANT" - what does that mean ?
_________________________________________________________________
261311 | Category : 189 | EA : 18 Jul 2014 | EOI : 60 points 28 Aug 14 | Invite : 08 Sep 2014 | 189 lodged: 26-Oct-14 | Medical : 25 Nov 2014 | PCC: 25 Nov 2014 | CO: Waiting| Grant:


----------



## sudhindrags

jkg said:


> Hi applied my 189 visa onshore on 16oct..any updates plz


Wait sir. Co allocation for October applicants has just started. Wait for another 15-25 days.


----------



## sevnik0202

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> In my EOI, I want to claim 5 points for relevant experience of 3 years
> (Management accountant)
> 
> However, my employer reference letter states my service period spans over 6 years with the relevant experience covers about 4 years of that (under 4 different designations with the same employer)
> 
> So when updating the EOI, is it ok if I update it in 2 sections, in which first section specifies the 3 years that I claim 5 points ( and say "yes" to the tab "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?")
> 
> And update the 2nd section with the remaining 3 years (and say "No" to the tab "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?")
> 
> Expecting Forum members' kind reply!!!!!
> 
> Just adding to the same ....... rather than sectioning based on time period.... is it more advisable to section based on the designations I have worked under 4 different designations with the same employer


Mark the period of three years for which you are claiming relevant rest irrelevant.


----------



## nidhipathak

yeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy am so happy...me and Gourav have received our grant letter..... 
thanku all the lovely people..... hoping to meet and talk again in Ozzzzzzzz  

_______

Visa lodged : 24 Sep
Grant : 25 Nov


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nidhipathak said:


> yeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy am so happy...me and Gourav have received our grant letter.....
> thanku all the lovely people..... hoping to meet and talk again in Ozzzzzzzz
> 
> _______
> 
> Visa lodged : 24 Sep
> Grant : 25 Nov


Congrats !!!


----------



## mattcuz

nidhipathak said:


> yeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy am so happy...me and Gourav have received our grant letter.....
> thanku all the lovely people..... hoping to meet and talk again in Ozzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______
> 
> Visa lodged : 24 Sep
> Grant : 25 Nov


Awesome. Wooohooooo!


----------



## vimalnair

nidhipathak said:


> yeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy am so happy...me and Gourav have received our grant letter.....
> thanku all the lovely people..... hoping to meet and talk again in Ozzzzzzzz
> 
> _______
> 
> Visa lodged : 24 Sep
> Grant : 25 Nov


Congrats... Wish all the very best...


----------



## gurpreetsm

nidhipathak said:


> yeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy am so happy...me and Gourav have received our grant letter.....
> thanku all the lovely people..... hoping to meet and talk again in Ozzzzzzzz
> 
> _______
> 
> Visa lodged : 24 Sep
> Grant : 25 Nov



Congratulations!!!


----------



## asialanka

sevnik0202 said:


> Mark the period of three years for which you are claiming relevant rest irrelevant.


That means; mark "yes" in the tab "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation"for the experience that I want to claim points


----------



## XINGSINGH

nidhipathak said:


> yeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy am so happy...me and Gourav have received our grant letter.....
> thanku all the lovely people..... hoping to meet and talk again in Ozzzzzzzz
> 
> _______
> 
> Visa lodged : 24 Sep
> Grant : 25 Nov


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

sarah_haq said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Been a silent reader for most of the time while sharing the same anxiety.
> And I am sharing my timeline as below.
> 
> IELTS - 26/08/2014
> EOI - 03/09/2014
> Invitation - 07/09/2014
> Application - 19/09/2014
> Medical - 03/10/2014
> PCC - 14/11/2014
> CO allocation - 12/11/2014
> Grant - 24/11/2014
> 
> best wishes to ALL and hopefully a speedy grant


Congrats


----------



## meeth

nidhipathak said:


> yeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy am so happy...me and Gourav have received our grant letter.....
> thanku all the lovely people..... hoping to meet and talk again in Ozzzzzzzz
> 
> _______
> 
> Visa lodged : 24 Sep
> Grant : 25 Nov



ohhh soooperbbb...atlast one gud newz

all the best


----------



## Mirkomrt

Some of you guys seem to know more about immigration than most of the immigration lawyers I met here in Australia.... Really great job


----------



## meeth

i donno why...its not reallly moving after sep 23:juggle:..its stuck like bangalore traffic i guess..:noidea:

eagerly waiting..as i have lodged on sep 24...

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## meeth

gurpreetsm said:


> I see in the tracker for some applicants as "DIRECT GRANT" - what does that mean ?
> _________________________________________________________________
> 261311 | Category : 189 | EA : 18 Jul 2014 | EOI : 60 points 28 Aug 14 | Invite : 08 Sep 2014 | 189 lodged: 26-Oct-14 | Medical : 25 Nov 2014 | PCC: 25 Nov 2014 | CO: Waiting| Grant:


No arrest..no warrant...DIRCT GRAnt...hahha

sorry for the bollywood stlyle reply..



direct grant means...no additional documents required..you get a grant from an officer without consulting you..:heh:

if any further documents are required..they consult you...so its not a direct grant,..


----------



## daniel11111

Hey guys just curious that once the visa is lodged do you directly know the case allocation team such as brisbane 33, adelaide 7

I cant seem to find that information.


----------



## sonu008

Hi All, very quick question:
CO allocation confirmation email was received on 30th Oct and he asked me to complete my medicals. Medicals complete and everything uploaded by my Doctor on 25th Nov (yesterday).
eclient website shows medical complete for all applicants now. Sent an email out to Team6 with an update on my medicals.

No other additional information was asked to me. What would you suggest would be the waiting time before I hear back (hopefully good news - Grant!!!)?

Thanks


----------



## asialanka

Hi 

Please can someone kindly list down the documents that would be required in the VISA application process;

As I have understood; those are;

1. Passports - primary applicant and family members migrating
2. Police clearance certificates (for the past 10 years) for everyone aged over 16
3. IELTS test report
3. Skills assessment outcome letter
4. Academic / professional certificate + transcripts 
5. Employer ref letter if points are claimed for experience

Thanks


----------



## Stakeout

daniel11111 said:


> Hey guys just curious that once the visa is lodged do you directly know the case allocation team such as brisbane 33, adelaide 7
> 
> I cant seem to find that information.


No. You will only know a CO is allocated when they either give a direct grant or request for more documents. The email/letter will sign off with their team number.


----------



## tahirrauf

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Please can someone kindly list down the documents that would be required in the VISA application process;
> 
> As I have understood; those are;
> 
> 1. Passports - primary applicant and family members migrating
> 2. Police clearance certificates (for the past 10 years) for everyone aged over 16
> 3. IELTS test report
> 3. Skills assessment outcome letter
> 4. Academic / professional certificate + transcripts
> 5. Employer ref letter if points are claimed for experience
> 
> Thanks



Please see here - Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## Patfam

Hi everyone

Ive been silently watching and not posting but feel I sd post now since so one else lodged their visa on the 24th Sept and is still waiting like me -.....!! I'm feeling so anxious! Thought I wd have heard back by 24th November and not a word yet! I keep checking my phone and hoping to get a magic email!! We are planning on immigrating in Jan! 

how many others lodged
In the 24th Sept or earlier
And are waiting?


----------



## remya2013

nidhipathak said:


> yeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy am so happy...me and Gourav have received our grant letter.....
> thanku all the lovely people..... hoping to meet and talk again in Ozzzzzzzz
> 
> _______
> 
> Visa lodged : 24 Sep
> Grant : 25 Nov


Congrats!!


----------



## hasanabbas19

Anyone with Adelaide Team 6 case officer here?


----------



## prodigy+

Hi Folks,

Today is my day. Got grant today morning. 

Thanks to all the wonderful people here for being part of this journey and providing guidance/support. Hope to meet most of you in OZ.

For those who are waiting, hang on .... The day is very near...


----------



## sevnik0202

asialanka said:


> That means; mark "yes" in the tab "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation"for the experience that I want to claim points


Right


----------



## sevnik0202

sonu008 said:


> Hi All, very quick question:
> CO allocation confirmation email was received on 30th Oct and he asked me to complete my medicals. Medicals complete and everything uploaded by my Doctor on 25th Nov (yesterday).
> eclient website shows medical complete for all applicants now. Sent an email out to Team6 with an update on my medicals.
> 
> No other additional information was asked to me. What would you suggest would be the waiting time before I hear back (hopefully good news - Grant!!!)?
> 
> Thanks


If nothing more is requested you will get it real soon. There is no exact timeframe.


----------



## prodigy+

Hi Folks,

Today is my day. Got grant today morning. 

Thanks to all the wonderful people here for being part of this journey and providing guidance/support. Hope to meet most of you in OZ.

For those who are waiting, hang on .... The day is very near...


----------



## remya2013

prodigy+ said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today is my day. Got grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks to all the wonderful people here for being part of this journey and providing guidance/support. Hope to meet most of you in OZ.
> 
> For those who are waiting, hang on .... The day is very near...


Congrats..
Wish you all the best for life in OZ


----------



## Akin

Stakeout said:


> Bro, i guess it depends on the team you are assigned? Brisbane seemed to be moving faster. Submitted mine on 17th (Adelaide) and still haven't got a response. Just gotta wait as we are at their mercy.


You need to call them then.


----------



## avirup_d82

prodigy+ said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today is my day. Got grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks to all the wonderful people here for being part of this journey and providing guidance/support. Hope to meet most of you in OZ.
> 
> For those who are waiting, hang on .... The day is very near...



Congrats!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

prodigy+ said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today is my day. Got grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks to all the wonderful people here for being part of this journey and providing guidance/support. Hope to meet most of you in OZ.
> 
> For those who are waiting, hang on .... The day is very near...


congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats


----------



## hgan_16

I believe the rest of the week is going to be a little slow due to Thanksgiving holidays. We should expect some traction next week I suppose. Till then keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## supertoblerone

No! They don't celebrate thanks giving in Australia this week. That is only for USA.


----------



## vimalnair

prodigy+ said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today is my day. Got grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks to all the wonderful people here for being part of this journey and providing guidance/support. Hope to meet most of you in OZ.
> 
> For those who are waiting, hang on .... The day is very near...


Congratulations... Njoy the moment...


----------



## tinaozzie

They wont have holidays till 25th and 26th December for sure.


----------



## gurpreetsm

prodigy+ said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today is my day. Got grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks to all the wonderful people here for being part of this journey and providing guidance/support. Hope to meet most of you in OZ.
> 
> For those who are waiting, hang on .... The day is very near...



Congratulations !!!!


----------



## nickpma

Hopefully I'll get a CO assigned tomorrow. Applied for the 189 visa on the 3rd of October with all documents frontloaded.
Will I receive an email when a CO is assigned?


----------



## div1220

hey,
Today my agent filed my visa but she is not ready to share details , as they use same account for multiple clients. actually i read somewhere that u can import your file to your immiaccount . Can somebody help me with the process and is it safe to import?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

div1220 said:


> hey,
> Today my agent filed my visa but she is not ready to share details , as they use same account for multiple clients. actually i read somewhere that u can import your file to your immiaccount . Can somebody help me with the process and is it safe to import?


DIBP wouldn't create an import option if its unsafe. Its for your own convenience.

Create immiaccount >> login >> click import application >> enter alphanumeric Ref No.(starts with E...) >> be a spectator to what your agent does.

ImmiAccount


----------



## dreamland

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Regarding the police clearance........... How long should the report cover...is it at least the last 10 years?
> 
> Thanks


Police report must cover since birth to date!


----------



## dreamland

Hello everyone!

Co asked me for my wife's passport all pages to be uploaded for last ten years and I have already uploaded, does it mean anything?


----------



## sunnycmc

Hi Friends,

Finally got grant today. It is hard to express my feelings. I would like to thank the VISA tracker team for maintaining the link. It is indeed a useful tracker that gives some idea about current processing timeline. 

Look at my time line below

263111, ACS - 17 September, Ielts - 7+ , EOI - 18th September ( 65 points), Invite - 22nd September, Visa Lodged - 29th September, Direct Grant -26th November 2014.

All the best for those waiting for Grant!


----------



## Satz_aussie

Hi,

New to forum!!
Hope to get my queries clarified by expats out here.
I have my ACS assessed for ANZSCO code 261312 (4 years of experience deducted) which leaves me with no points to claim
IELTS scores L/R/W/S - 9/7.5/7/7.5 (10points)
Age:30 points and qualifications : 15 points 
Total 55 points. 

I have registered on skillselect claiming for above mentioned points criteria expecting a state sponsorship. But in vain, I haven't received any.
I lived in Victoria for an year under visa subclass 485.
Now that I'm planning to apply for Victoria State sponsorship, how good is my chance to get a positive result? I'm aware that Victoria has temporarily closed its application submission for ICT. 

Will my proof such as bank account, victoria learner's be of any help to support my nomination request?
My spouse did his PG and worked in Melbourne for 8 years. Now his skill assessment has expired, he's not confident of scoring 7 in each module of IELTS to get it re-assessed.

In this case, what would be the other options I can look for. Any suggestions please?

Thanks.


----------



## philip123

Marc283 said:


> I didnt pay the VAC2 upfront. I requested and CO agreed for me to pay VAC2 only after the health assessment has been finalised. So was glad that they agreed to this as I didnt want to have to pay the significant cost of the VAC2 without knowing that the health assessments were OK in case it was a show stopper.


Hi Guys!
what is the VAC2 payment that you're discussing about? is there moer payment to make after the CO is allocated?:confused2:
thanks in advance.


----------



## daniel11111

My agent spoke to DIAC.. They've said that my case will be allocated in early december. I've applied on the 25th of September, 2014. Strangely other people who've applied even after the 25th have already received the grants.

The trend isn't followed specifically and I guess it depends on the teams that receive the case, i guess?

Matter of a few more days!


----------



## jkg

nickpma said:


> Hopefully I'll get a CO assigned tomorrow. Applied for the 189 visa on the 3rd of October with all documents frontloaded.
> Will I receive an email when a CO is assigned?


All d best and give us update..r u onshore applicant?
If co is assigned u will be getting an email


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> Wait sir. Co allocation for October applicants has just started. Wait for another 15-25 days.


Yea...just wait n wait


----------



## daniel11111

daniel11111 said:


> My agent spoke to DIAC.. They've said that my case will be allocated in early december. I've applied on the 25th of September, 2014. Strangely other people who've applied even after the 25th have already received the grants.
> 
> The trend isn't followed specifically and I guess it depends on the teams that receive the case, i guess?
> 
> Matter of a few more days!


Hey guys! I am so happy.. just when I thought I will have to wait for a few more days, I received my grant today! Thank you everyone for your inputs and suggestions. I'd applied on the 25th September (front loaded) and received my grant on the 27th November, 2014.

Could someone explain the exact travel restrictions and the 5 years period etc.. Its slightly confusing? I am onshore anyway


----------



## spino1981

daniel11111 said:


> Hey guys! I am so happy.. just when I thought I will have to wait for a few more days, I received my grant today! Thank you everyone for your inputs and suggestions. I'd applied on the 25th September (front loaded) and received my grant on the 27th November, 2014.
> 
> Could someone explain the exact travel restrictions and the 5 years period etc.. Its slightly confusing? I am onshore anyway


See, nothing to be worried about

You are onshore so your visa is already active, from what I understand there are no restrictions on travel and after 5 years you need to renew in some way, but at that time you will probably be citizen

Congrats dude and good luck


----------



## daniel11111

spino1981 said:


> See, nothing to be worried about
> 
> Congrats dude and good luck


Thanks Spino! 

Do you exactly know how the 5 year restriction works on travel?


----------



## daniel11111

daniel11111 said:


> Thanks Spino!
> 
> Do you exactly know how the 5 year restriction works on travel?


Sounds good. Hopefully I should be a citizen because I've already been in Australia for 2.5 years, so 1.5 years to go for citizenship!


----------



## sudhindrags

One question. Do we require to upload our previous passport and visa and travel details? Or first and last pages of current passport is sufficient?


----------



## spino1981

daniel11111 said:


> Sounds good. Hopefully I should be a citizen because I've already been in Australia for 2.5 years, so 1.5 years to go for citizenship!


Exactly, same here but 2 years (arrived Oct 2012)


----------



## padmakarrao

prodigy+ said:


> Hi Folks, Today is my day. Got grant today morning. Thanks to all the wonderful people here for being part of this journey and providing guidance/support. Hope to meet most of you in OZ. For those who are waiting, hang on .... The day is very near...


Congrats dear, have a wonderful life in Oz.


----------



## padmakarrao

philip123 said:


> Hi Guys! what is the VAC2 payment that you're discussing about? is there moer payment to make after the CO is allocated?:confused2: thanks in advance.


Hi Philip, this payment is done by people whose spouse is not able to show required competency in English of 4.5 ielts score. So this is not meant for all.


----------



## TJ Aus

Im so excited that October applicants have started to get grants and CO, 
Hoping to get grant by mid december...HOPEFULLY...


----------



## mattcuz

TJ Aus said:


> Im so excited that October applicants have started to get grants and CO,
> Hoping to get grant by mid december...HOPEFULLY...


Awesome. When did you put your application in?


----------



## rujutaraval

Hi,

I have been assigned CO today and he has requested for my PCC and husband's PCC. I have already submitted those docs.Are they expecting something more?


----------



## mattcuz

rujutaraval said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been assigned CO today and he has requested for my PCC and husband's PCC. I have already submitted those docs.Are they expecting something more?


Sometimes they don't upload correctly to them etc. Just send them straight back to the CO and you should have the grant very quickly.

Did you need form 80?


----------



## rujutaraval

We have already uploaded form 80 for both of us,they have asked for husband's again


----------



## rujutaraval

Just a small question, the PCC was issued to me had black&white photograph,not coloured, I don't know whether everybody in india gets the same.Can somebody confirm?


----------



## nallamothu.msc

Got my grant today.

Could you please some one update tracker.

My name in tracker sowjanya and gopi, 11th sep 2014

Now i am celebrating, reply later with all details


----------



## prodigy+

sudhindrags said:


> One question. Do we require to upload our previous passport and visa and travel details? Or first and last pages of current passport is sufficient?


Better to upload as that would serve as 

Employment proof for your onsite visits
Proof of whatever you write in form 80


----------



## NKK12

jkg said:


> All d best and give us update..r u onshore applicant?
> If co is assigned u will be getting an email


You wont get email when CO is assigned. U will get it only when they contact you for additional docs or for grant notification


----------



## dharam963

Hey everyone,

Two days back i got an email that there is message in EOI which says i have to file my visa ASAP but i have already done that on 3rd Nov.Seems EOI and Visa application are not in sync...Anyone else got this kind of email ?


----------



## izzydevil

Happy to inform that me and my wife got our visas granted. Exactly 3 months after visa application.

Though being a silent follower of this group, I thank each and everyone for their contribution to this forum. I was thinking of calling the dept next week as I would have completed 3 months applying, but that wasn't required. One thing I've learned is "Patience is the key"

Wishing luck for all who are waiting for the grant and don't worry, its just round the corner.

________________________________________
189: Code: 263111 - Points 60
Invited Visa 189 : 11 August;
Applied for 189: 27 August;
CO: No Contact
Granted: 27 November (DG)


----------



## TJ Aus

I lodged my application on 13/10/14 under Registered nurse nec with all documents.


----------



## izzydevil

Happy to inform that me and my wife got our visas granted. Exactly 3 months after visa application.

Though being a silent follower of this group, I thank each and everyone for their contribution to this forum. I was thinking of calling the dept next week as I would have completed 3 months applying, but that wasn't required. One thing I've learned is "Patience is the key"

Wishing luck for all who are waiting for the grant and don't worry, its just round the corner.

________________________________________
189: Code: 263111 - Points 60
Invited Visa 189 : 11 August;
Applied for 189: 27 August;
CO: No Contact
Granted: 27 November (DG)


----------



## jkg

mattcuz said:


> Awesome. When did you put your application in?


Did anyone who applied onshore in october month got CO allocated??


----------



## jkg

dharam963 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Two days back i got an email that there is message in EOI which says i have to file my visa ASAP but i have already done that on 3rd Nov.Seems EOI and Visa application are not in sync...Anyone else got this kind of email ?


Yes n immigration told to ignore it if at all visa is lodged and bridging has been granted


----------



## TJ Aus

check visa tracker, there is one applicant who got direct grant, on shore, lodged on 1/10/14


----------



## meeth

nallamothu.msc said:


> Got my grant today.
> 
> Could you please some one update tracker.
> 
> My name in tracker sowjanya and gopi, 11th sep 2014
> 
> Now i am celebrating, reply later with all details


Enjoy dude...for sure its party on ur mind...

done with tracker...updated


----------



## haseeb1017

izzydevil said:


> Happy to inform that me and my wife got our visas granted. Exactly 3 months after visa application.
> 
> Though being a silent follower of this group, I thank each and everyone for their contribution to this forum. I was thinking of calling the dept next week as I would have completed 3 months applying, but that wasn't required. One thing I've learned is "Patience is the key"
> 
> Wishing luck for all who are waiting for the grant and don't worry, its just round the corner.
> 
> ________________________________________
> 189: Code: 263111 - Points 60
> Invited Visa 189 : 11 August;
> Applied for 189: 27 August;
> CO: No Contact
> Granted: 27 November (DG)




Congrates...


----------



## mattcuz

NKK12 said:


> jkg said:
> 
> 
> 
> All d best and give us update..r u onshore applicant?
> If co is assigned u will be getting an email
> 
> 
> 
> You wont get email when CO is assigned. U will get it only when they contact you for additional docs or for grant notification
Click to expand...

NKK have you got your grant already?


----------



## Abhijazz

Akin said:


> Three months is exaggerated. There are always exceptional cases though. If Al is well, expect your grant from 30 minutes to two weeks from now....depending on a number of factors such as workload. However, after seven working days from submission, you can call to ask for update.



Thanks for the info..

My case is with GSM Adelaide team... Hope for the best!! :juggle:


----------



## Annsiya

Hi all,
I need a help please..
I lodged 190 visa application on12/09/14 adding my husband as non migrating dependent.But when I was contacted by CO on 13/11/14 medicals for him , I requested for adding to a migrating dependent. The Co forwarded all forms on same day and I completed and uploaded on next day itself.Meanwhile,my husbands medicals was done on 17/11/14 and reached DIBP on 19/11/14.Since then on immipage ,the health was finalised until 24/11/14.However,When I got email fromCO saying adding my husband to the application,the health statement was changed to requested . ( Its like - This person need to undergo health examination for this visa...) .I am worried now and I wonder,I s there any issue with his medicals or referred to MOC?Or it just seem to be a techinal issue?I havnt received any email for rewuesting futher tests for him..
Please answer my query if anyone knows about this..
Thanks in advance,,
Kind Regards,
Annsiya..


----------



## marubber

mattcuz said:


> That's really great. Congrats. Did you not need form 80?


No, the CO didn't request FORM 80


----------



## Hayer Saab

Someone has messed up the tracker... guys plz stop doing so ...


----------



## GinjaNINJA

sudhindrags said:


> One question. Do we require to upload our previous passport and visa and travel details? Or first and last pages of current passport is sufficient?


1st and last page is sufficient.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nallamothu.msc said:


> Got my grant today.
> 
> Could you please some one update tracker.
> 
> My name in tracker sowjanya and gopi, 11th sep 2014
> 
> Now i am celebrating, reply later with all details


Congrats !!!


----------



## Visionary

sunnycmc said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally got grant today. It is hard to express my feelings. I would like to thank the VISA tracker team for maintaining the link. It is indeed a useful tracker that gives some idea about current processing timeline.
> 
> Look at my time line below
> 
> 263111, ACS - 17 September, Ielts - 7+ , EOI - 18th September ( 65 points), Invite - 22nd September, Visa Lodged - 29th September, Direct Grant -26th November 2014.
> 
> All the best for those waiting for Grant!


Hey thats good news, i have also applied on same 263111 + 189 , waiting for CO ...


----------



## IndigoKKing

sudhindrags said:


> One question. Do we require to upload our previous passport and visa and travel details? Or first and last pages of current passport is sufficient?


No need to upload previous passports unless asked for. Current passport serves as identity and travel docs proof. Previous passport serves no other purpose. You will anyway mention its details in the Form 80. If the CO wants it for any reason, he'll ask for it.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

daniel11111 said:


> Hey guys! I am so happy.. just when I thought I will have to wait for a few more days, I received my grant today! Thank you everyone for your inputs and suggestions. I'd applied on the 25th September (front loaded) and received my grant on the 27th November, 2014.
> 
> Could someone explain the exact travel restrictions and the 5 years period etc.. Its slightly confusing? I am onshore anyway


Congrats !!!


----------



## sumaya

Patfam said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Ive been silently watching and not posting but feel I sd post now since so one else lodged their visa on the 24th Sept and is still waiting like me -.....!! I'm feeling so anxious! Thought I wd have heard back by 24th November and not a word yet! I keep checking my phone and hoping to get a magic email!! We are planning on immigrating in Jan!
> 
> how many others lodged
> In the 24th Sept or earlier
> And are waiting?


I have submitted my application on 3rd September and I'm still waiting..


----------



## padmakarrao

izzydevil said:


> Happy to inform that me and my wife got our visas granted. Exactly 3 months after visa application.


Congrats for the grant. Have a wonderful life in Oz.


----------



## kingcantona7

congrats prodigy and izzydevil...
others, just hang around...grant will come soon


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

PCC has to be submitted for primary applicant or for partner too. I am migrating with husband and toddler. Will it be I alone or hubby's PCC too??


----------



## ronthevisio

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> PCC has to be submitted for primary applicant or for partner too. I am migrating with husband and toddler. Will it be I alone or hubby's PCC too??


Both


----------



## m_d_p29

Is there any applicant applied on 25 sep and still waiting for CO allocation?


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

*Yeah!!*



harilal1977 said:


> guys got my direct Grant......wow what a relief ...thank u thank u all...


CONGRATSs................


----------



## GinjaNINJA

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> PCC has to be submitted for primary applicant or for partner too. I am migrating with husband and toddler. Will it be I alone or hubby's PCC too??


PCC for both you and partner.


----------



## Ps14

Hi ALL,

This is reagrding the PCC-INdia.

After police verification, I have received message from PSK tht my appointment has been booked. I never bookd any appoinment.

Does anybody knows what it is and what am i supposed to do.

Thanks


----------



## spikersandhu

_*Hello Guys...... I had applied for assessment to VETASSESS on 15th October and today on 27th November the status has changed to Completed from In-Progress. VETASSESS has not contacted my HR as well......Is it possible for the assessment to be completed in 6 weeks ? Well, hoping for a positive outcome .......!*_


----------



## sevnik0202

prodigy+ said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Today is my day. Got grant today morning.
> 
> Thanks to all the wonderful people here for being part of this journey and providing guidance/support. Hope to meet most of you in OZ.
> 
> For those who are waiting, hang on .... The day is very near...


Congrats prodigy+


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

possible! I got mine in 6 weeks


----------



## sevnik0202

izzydevil said:


> Happy to inform that me and my wife got our visas granted. Exactly 3 months after visa application.
> 
> Though being a silent follower of this group, I thank each and everyone for their contribution to this forum. I was thinking of calling the dept next week as I would have completed 3 months applying, but that wasn't required. One thing I've learned is "Patience is the key"
> 
> Wishing luck for all who are waiting for the grant and don't worry, its just round the corner.
> 
> ________________________________________
> 189: Code: 263111 - Points 60
> Invited Visa 189 : 11 August;
> Applied for 189: 27 August;
> CO: No Contact
> Granted: 27 November (DG)


Congrats izzydevil


----------



## dixiechic

Hi...
In form 80 under employment history..what should be occupation ??
My category is Accountant but occupation is financial advisor. What should I put?? Pls advice. Thanks a lot


----------



## sevnik0202

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> PCC has to be submitted for primary applicant or for partner too. I am migrating with husband and toddler. Will it be I alone or hubby's PCC too??


You and your spouse need to submit PCC.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

sevnik0202 said:


> You and your spouse need to submit PCC.


How long does it take to get it in India. I will apply in chandigarh - Punjab


----------



## sudhindrags

Ps14 said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> This is reagrding the PCC-INdia.
> 
> After police verification, I have received message from PSK tht my appointment has been booked. I never bookd any appoinment.
> 
> Does anybody knows what it is and what am i supposed to do.
> 
> Thanks


Don't worry. Appointment gets booked automatically after you make payment.


----------



## sudhindrags

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> How long does it take to get it in India. I will apply in chandigarh - Punjab


Depends. You may get on the same day of passport is issued within 1 year. If not depends on police verification speed. Mine took 1 month.


----------



## liferaja

daniel11111 said:


> My agent spoke to DIAC.. They've said that my case will be allocated in early december. I've applied on the 25th of September, 2014. Strangely other people who've applied even after the 25th have already received the grants.
> 
> The trend isn't followed specifically and I guess it depends on the teams that receive the case, i guess?
> 
> Matter of a few more days!


Congratts Man.....all the best....


----------



## Ps14

sudhindrags said:


> Don't worry. Appointment gets booked automatically after you make payment.


Hi Sudhir,

I had taken the appointment for 24-Oct'14, submitted all relevant documents. After three week police verification was done. 

Its been two weeks since and now i m getting a message that your appointment has been booked.

I m not sure why this appointment has got booked.


----------



## Zabeen

Hi All,

Congrats to all who has got their grants recently. Wish u a better future in Australia...

Regarding me, I have lodged Visa on 24th Sep'14. So far I have gone through the tracker and it reveals most of the candidates of same period has got Grant or CO. 

Should I call to know the status or wait some period?

Thanks.


----------



## liferaja

rujutaraval said:


> Just a small question, the PCC was issued to me had black&white photograph,not coloured, I don't know whether everybody in india gets the same.Can somebody confirm?


Indian PCC is in balck and white, only the stamps and signature are in colour....:blabla:


----------



## Ps14

Hi Sudhir,

I had taken the appointment for 24-Oct'14, submitted all relevant documents. After three week police verification was done. 

Its been two weeks since and now i m getting a message that your appointment has been booked.

I m not sure why this appointment has got booked.


----------



## hgan_16

Just heard back from my agent and he confirmed that the CO has been assigned to my application. I'm not sure if the CO contacted them for some documents or what? I think I just need to sit back and wait but it's easier said than done.  
I'm getting so anxious, it's hard to concentrate on my work. :S 

Hope that I get the grant soon.


----------



## jkg

TheExpatriate said:


> reposting the same post across different threads will not give you different answers or better choices.
> 
> Please stop flooding the darn forum !!!!!


Hi..
I got my assessment on sep2011 and invitation on sep8 2014..and applied by visa on 16oct2014..and i have uploaded the updated assessment which i took sinve its almost 3 yrs now..but i uploaded old and new(new one i got on sep 19th 2014)..
Do u think it will effect my visa


----------



## sudhindrags

Ps14 said:


> Hi Sudhir,
> 
> I had taken the appointment for 24-Oct'14, submitted all relevant documents. After three week police verification was done.
> 
> Its been two weeks since and now i m getting a message that your appointment has been booked.
> 
> I m not sure why this appointment has got booked.


That's ok I think. Check the status of PCC in PSK website. If that is fine, everything is fine. It will be either "under review" or waiting for Police verification report.


----------



## m_d_p29

hgan_16 said:


> Just heard back from my agent and he confirmed that the CO has been assigned to my application. I'm not sure if the CO contacted them for some documents or what? I think I just need to sit back and wait but it's easier said than done.
> I'm getting so anxious, it's hard to concentrate on my work. :S
> 
> Hope that I get the grant soon.


Same here ... applied on 25th September and waiting for CO allocation. What was your visa application date?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

jkg said:


> Hi..
> I got my assessment on sep2011 and invitation on sep8 2014..and applied by visa on 16oct2014..and i have uploaded the updated assessment which i took sinve its almost 3 yrs now..but i uploaded old and new(new one i got on sep 19th 2014)..
> Do u think it will effect my visa


What assessment date(old or new) did you mention in your EOI ?


----------



## hgan_16

m_d_p29 said:


> Same here ... applied on 25th September and waiting for CO allocation. What was your visa application date?


261311 | IELTS: 18th Jan 2014 | IELTS Result: 30th Jan 2014 9, 8.5, 8, 7.5 | ACS Submitted: 15 Mar 2014 |+ve Result 19th May 2014 | EOI: 189 10th Sep 2014 with 60 Points | Invitation: 22nd Sep 2014| Visa Lodged: 25th Sep 2014| PCC Applied: 10th Oct 2014| PCC Received:24th Oct 2014| Medical Uploaded: 24th Nov 2014| Grant:


----------



## Mirkomrt

I finally got a case officer assigned...b:juggle:
She asked to fulfil the form 80, but she also asked for penal clearances which I have already uploaded two months ago...
Should I upload the same files again?


----------



## kishp

Got my golden mail today .. i got a direct grant


261311 | IELTS: 18th Jul 2014 | ACS Submitted: 21 Aug 2014 |+ve Result 28th Aug 2014 | EOI: 189 28th Aug 2014 with 60 Points | Invitation: 8th Sep 2014| Visa Lodged: 11th Sep 2014| Medical Uploaded: 11th oct | DIRECT GRANT : 27TH NOV


----------



## Ps14

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## jkg

GinjaNINJA said:


> What assessment date(old or new) did you mention in your EOI ?


Old engineers australia skills assment date sep9 2011
Invitation sep8 2014
Visa date oct 16th
I took updated assessment (just change in a date) sep19 2014
But in eoi i submitted refrence id which is same in both old n new assmts..


----------



## sivakumar s s

harilal1977 said:


> guys got my direct Grant......wow what a relief ...thank u thank u all...


*Congrats and have a wonderful life in Oz.*lane:


----------



## TheExpatriate

jkg said:


> Old engineers australia skills assment date sep9 2011
> Invitation sep8 2014
> Visa date oct 16th
> I took updated assessment (just change in a date) sep19 2014
> But in eoi i submitted refrence id which is same in both old n new assmts..


if by the time you were invited the old assessment had expired, and the new assessment wasn't issued, this invitation is null and void and you should not proceed with the visa application.


----------



## jkg

jkg said:


> Old engineers australia skills assment date sep9 2011
> Invitation sep8 2014
> Visa date oct 16th
> I took updated assessment (just change in a date) sep19 2014
> But in eoi i submitted refrence id which is same in both old n new assmts..


But i uploaded both the copies...co not yet allocated..just tensed


----------



## sivakumar s s

izzydevil said:


> Happy to inform that me and my wife got our visas granted. Exactly 3 months after visa application.
> 
> Though being a silent follower of this group, I thank each and everyone for their contribution to this forum. I was thinking of calling the dept next week as I would have completed 3 months applying, but that wasn't required. One thing I've learned is "Patience is the key"
> 
> Wishing luck for all who are waiting for the grant and don't worry, its just round the corner.
> 
> ________________________________________
> 189: Code: 263111 - Points 60
> Invited Visa 189 : 11 August;
> Applied for 189: 27 August;
> CO: No Contact
> Granted: 27 November (DG)


*Congrats and have a wonderful life in Oz.*lane:


----------



## jkg

TheExpatriate said:


> if by the time you were invited the old assessment had expired, and the new assessment wasn't issued, this invitation is null and void and you should not proceed with the visa application.


Engineers australia dosent have an expiry


----------



## TheExpatriate

jkg said:


> But i uploaded both the copies...co not yet allocated..just tensed


this is irrelevant.


----------



## TheExpatriate

jkg said:


> Engineers australia dosent have an expiry


then why did you get a new one?


----------



## jkg

TheExpatriate said:


> this is irrelevant.


Am i in trouble


----------



## jkg

TheExpatriate said:


> then why did you get a new one?


As in skill select it says we cant have assment older than 3 yrs and mine was almost 3yrs old


----------



## TheExpatriate

jkg said:


> As in skill select it says we cant have assment older than 3 yrs and mine was almost 3yrs old


then it had expired, this is what I mean.

Yes you are in trouble if by the invitation date the old one had been more than 3 years old and the new one wasn't issued yet


----------



## jkg

TheExpatriate said:


> then it had expired, this is what I mean.
> 
> Yes you are in trouble if by the invitation date the old one had been more than 3 years old and the new one wasn't issued yet


Old one sept 9..
And invitation i got on sep8


----------



## jkg

jkg said:


> Old one sept 9..
> And invitation i got on sep8


After gtn invitation i took new letter dated sep19..
But applied visa on oct16


----------



## GinjaNINJA

jkg said:


> Am i in trouble


Quote from EA 
*"Whilst the assessment outcome will remain valid indefinitely for Engineers Australia, our understanding is that DIBP mandates that the assessment notification be no more than 3 years old at the date of migration application"*

Your old assessment date 9/9/2011
Invitation received 8/9/2014

I think your visa application is safe by a whisker. is it ? Confused


----------



## jkg

GinjaNINJA said:


> Quote from EA
> "Whilst the assessment outcome will remain valid indefinitely for Engineers Australia, our understanding is that DIBP mandates that the assessment notification be no more than 3 years old at the date of migration application"
> 
> Your old assessment date 9/9/2011
> Invitation received 8/9/2014
> 
> I think your visa application is safe by a whisker. is it ? Confused


Yea new dated letter is sep19..oct16 i applied visa 
But submitted both


----------



## TheExpatriate

you are most probably in trouble 

You got an invitation based on an expired assessment.

You shouldn't have proceeded with the visa application, you should've obtained the new assessment THEN waited for a new invitation based on the new assessment


----------



## TheExpatriate

The key question here : On the day you were invited, was your FIRST EA assessment 3+ years old?

Yes : you are in trouble

No : You are safe


----------



## hbalakrishna

HI Team,

I have received my India PCC team today .. I have attached samething in Immi account.. alos I have sent an email to GSM team email box. Do I need to call GSM update or email is sufficient I am asking this question because when CO assigned to my case I have sent PCC acknoledgement slip to gsm team saying I am processing it.. but I didnt hear anything about (email says CO team will responsd with in 7 days ) now I am confused will they contact me ? or do i need to call them ? Sorry for many question

*
ACS: FInal letter 31 July 14
IELTS:6.0 cleared August14
Submitted EOI: 16 August 14 with 60 Points
VISA Invitation: 8 th Sept 14
VISA lodged date : 11 Sept 14
CO assignment: 11NOv 14
CO asked for India PCC: 12 Nov 2014
Received India PCC: 27 Nov 2014*

Grant:fingerscrossed:ray:


----------



## jkg

TheExpatriate said:


> you are most probably in trouble
> 
> You got an invitation based on an expired assessment.
> 
> You shouldn't have proceeded with the visa application, you should've obtained the new assessment THEN waited for a new invitation based on the new assessment


At the time of invitation it was not expired...as i got invitation just 1 day before my assment being expiresd..so kinda confused..
But i called immigration and they said its not a issue as i submitted both


----------



## jkg

TheExpatriate said:


> The key question here : On the day you were invited, was your FIRST EA assessment 3+ years old?
> 
> Yes : you are in trouble
> 
> No : You are safe


Nopeeee


----------



## Akin

I got my grant! Submitted the requested documents and called to tell them about 6 hours after I submitted. They said I should get my grant in 2 days, and 15 minutes later, the mail came for all of us! Am sooooooo happy now! 

Thanks all for the help, this forum was a blessing. My timeline is in my signature.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

kishp said:


> Got my golden mail today .. i got a direct grant
> 
> 
> 261311 | IELTS: 18th Jul 2014 | ACS Submitted: 21 Aug 2014 |+ve Result 28th Aug 2014 | EOI: 189 28th Aug 2014 with 60 Points | Invitation: 8th Sep 2014| Visa Lodged: 11th Sep 2014| Medical Uploaded: 11th oct | DIRECT GRANT : 27TH NOV


Congrats !!!


----------



## jkg

jkg said:


> Nopeeee


So i think im safe


----------



## Mirkomrt

Hi guys,
Sorry if I repeat my question.
If a case officer requests something that has been already uploaded, do you reupload the same file?

Once uploaded, do you call them to let them know?

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

jkg said:


> Nopeeee


You are safe


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Mirkomrt said:


> Hi guys,
> Sorry if I repeat my question.
> If a case officer requests something that has been already uploaded, do you reupload the same file?
> 
> Once uploaded, do you call them to let them know?
> 
> Thanks


reply to email with the required attachments.


----------



## jkg

TheExpatriate said:


> You are safe


Thank god..lets hope for the best


----------



## sevnik0202

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> How long does it take to get it in India. I will apply in chandigarh - Punjab


If your current and present adrress is same you will get it the same day.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

jkg said:


> So i think im safe


Yeah you are safe.
BTW you did not need a new assessment.
Your COs gonna get confused for a while. hehe
Visa outcome will be positive thou. Goodluck


----------



## jkg

GinjaNINJA said:


> Yeah you are safe.
> BTW you did not need a new assessment.
> Your COs gonna get confused for a while. hehe
> Visa outcome will be positive thou. Goodluck


I just took it to be on safer side...and dint want mine to expire before applying for visa


----------



## TheExpatriate

GinjaNINJA said:


> Yeah you are safe.
> BTW you did not need a new assessment.
> Your COs gonna get confused for a while. hehe
> Visa outcome will be positive thou. Goodluck


+1, new assessment was unnecessary

I'd say to avoid getting rejected because the CO has seen the new assessment and overlooks the old one, upload a letter explaining the timeline and stressing that the assessment expired one day *after* you were invited. just to make sure 110% you're safe


----------



## TheExpatriate

jkg said:


> I just took it to be on safer side...and dint want mine to expire before applying for visa


your application is assessed as on invitation date, not lodging or decision date.


----------



## jkg

TheExpatriate said:


> +1, new assessment was unnecessary
> 
> I'd say to avoid getting rejected because the CO has seen the new assessment and overlooks the old one, upload a letter explaining the timeline and stressing that the assessment expired one day after you were invited. just to make sure 110% you're safe


I have called the immigration and they put a note stating this


----------



## jkg

TheExpatriate said:


> your application is assessed as on invitation date, not lodging or decision date.


Oh ok..i thought it depends on lodgement date


----------



## TheExpatriate

jkg said:


> I have called the immigration and they put a note stating this


just upload a letter, won't hurt as well


----------



## Akin

From my experience, once CO is assigned, your visa is in the very final stages, except something is suspect or an error, you will get it soon, again, depend on the team workload. Brisbane seem to be the fastest team, Adelaide seem busy. I called after two months and was told my case was allocated a day before and requested for work reference, polio immunization certificate because I have been to endemic country in last 28 days, also requested for spouse functional English evidence and a new PCC. I told the CO I had submitted the work reference and polio vaccine certificate, and she said it will be reviewed, and they were removed from requested document.
New PCC was requested because an alphabet on my second name was an error....these guys are extremely meticulous. I saw it when I called the PCC but ignored it. And for the spouse functional English ability, I got a letter from her university that she studied in English language.
I them called six hours after submission to ask if I can travel. CO said yes, but went further to ask for my reference no. It was confirmed I had submitted requested document and CO said my grant I should expect in two days. I thought, ok, two days from now is weekend, so let me wait till next week Monday.....but 15 minutes after the call, my grant and that of my family came in.
So, if you are requested for document you already uploaded, it might be that something an error was spotted, and they want a new one, and want to be sure the document was not fraud. Also, I uploaded it on immi and email the CO at the same time. I think once requested document is submitted correctly, it's done, but calling might make it faster, from what I know from others. However, only call of you are sure you have a good case, as it might delay further.


----------



## jkg

TheExpatriate said:


> just upload a letter, won't hurt as well


Ok sure..so i just have to mention the ossue in writing and upload it??


----------



## TheExpatriate

jkg said:


> Ok sure..so i just have to mention the ossue in writing and upload it??


yes


----------



## jkg

TheExpatriate said:


> yes


Ok thank you so much


----------



## Mirkomrt

GinjaNINJA said:


> reply to email with the required attachments.


Thanks a lot...


----------



## Stakeout

Akin said:


> I got my grant! Submitted the requested documents and called to tell them about 6 hours after I submitted. They said I should get my grant in 2 days, and 15 minutes later, the mail came for all of us! Am sooooooo happy now!
> 
> Thanks all for the help, this forum was a blessing. My timeline is in my signature.


Brisbane team I supposed?


----------



## IndigoKKing

Akin said:


> I got my grant! Submitted the requested documents and called to tell them about 6 hours after I submitted. They said I should get my grant in 2 days, and 15 minutes later, the mail came for all of us! Am sooooooo happy now!
> 
> Thanks all for the help, this forum was a blessing. My timeline is in my signature.


Congrats


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Good Luck friends for evening!! Hope we get invites


----------



## thomasvo

Submitted my EOI with 65 points
occupation 263111

Next round is on the 8th of dec, right?


----------



## aamir321

Next round is 28th Nov


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

It should be on Dec 8th but no such updates on site.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

thomasvo said:


> Submitted my EOI with 65 points
> occupation 263111
> 
> Next round is on the 8th of dec, right?


Next round 28th Nov 12am AEST. i.e few more hours. Goodluck


----------



## aamir321

Hi ExpatUser_2014,

Next round is tonight and Indian applicants should start receiving invites from 7.p.m in the evening today


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

thomasvo said:


> Submitted my EOI with 65 points
> occupation 263111
> 
> Next round is on the 8th of dec, right?





aamir321 said:


> Hi ExpatUser_2014,
> 
> Next round is tonight and Indian applicants should start receiving invites from 7.p.m in the evening today


Yes true! I wish to get one tonight! :fingerscrossed:
For my post above, I assumed that he is asking about next after todays


----------



## thomasvo

really??? 
I thought it was on the 8th of december! Thats exciting news!!


----------



## thomasvo

Oh I see, november does not have 4 mondays, thats why


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

aamir321 said:


> Hi ExpatUser_2014,
> 
> Next round is tonight and Indian applicants should start receiving invites from 7.p.m in the evening today



And U must get it tonite. Good luck!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

thomasvo said:


> Oh I see, november does not have 4 mondays, thats why



No it has 4 mondays. au immi knows the reason only!! lol


----------



## thomasvo

oh yes 
**** Im so excited I act like a retard haha


----------



## thomasvo

When do invitations start coming in (NSW time)?
Is it at midnight there or around the start of business hours?


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

thomasvo said:


> oh yes
> **** Im so excited I act like a retard haha


LOL!! Thats okay. We are all. I am not doing anything other than counting minutes i guess. i wish to get invite by EOD.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

thomasvo said:


> When do invitations start coming in (NSW time)?
> Is it at midnight there or around the start of business hours?


Midnite!! 5 more hours to go!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Akin said:


> From my experience, once CO is assigned, your visa is in the very final stages, except something is suspect or an error, you will get it soon, again, depend on the team workload. Brisbane seem to be the fastest team, Adelaide seem busy. I called after two months and was told my case was allocated a day before and requested for work reference, polio immunization certificate because I have been to endemic country in last 28 days, also requested for spouse functional English evidence and a new PCC. I told the CO I had submitted the work reference and polio vaccine certificate, and she said it will be reviewed, and they were removed from requested document.
> New PCC was requested because an alphabet on my second name was an error....these guys are extremely meticulous. I saw it when I called the PCC but ignored it. And for the spouse functional English ability, I got a letter from her university that she studied in English language.
> I them called six hours after submission to ask if I can travel. CO said yes, but went further to ask for my reference no. It was confirmed I had submitted requested document and CO said my grant I should expect in two days. I thought, ok, two days from now is weekend, so let me wait till next week Monday.....but 15 minutes after the call, my grant and that of my family came in.
> So, if you are requested for document you already uploaded, it might be that something an error was spotted, and they want a new one, and want to be sure the document was not fraud. Also, I uploaded it on immi and email the CO at the same time. I think once requested document is submitted correctly, it's done, but calling might make it faster, from what I know from others. However, only call of you are sure you have a good case, as it might delay further.


Congrats


----------



## dreamland

m_d_p29 said:


> Is there any applicant applied on 25 sep and still waiting for CO allocation?


yes I have been waiting since 18th September:noidea:


----------



## Zabeen

Hi All,

Congrats to all who has got their grants recently. Wish u a better future in Australia...

Regarding me, I have lodged Visa on 24th Sep'14. So far I have gone through the tracker and it reveals most of the candidates of same period has got Grant or CO. 

Should I call to know the status or wait some period?

Thanks.


----------



## Siriish

Why does eoi show 70 points when its only 65 points calculated manually? Does it take into consideration years excluded by ACS?


----------



## thomasvo

No, but you have to split up your jobs. If they say everything from for example may 2009 is relevant you have to split it up in your EOI. You will have that job until may 2009 and you have to indicate it is not relevant to the occupation. And then you have to add the same job (start date may 2009 until now or whenever) and indicate it IS relevant to the chosen occupation


----------



## meeth

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to all who has got their grants recently. Wish u a better future in Australia...
> 
> Regarding me, I have lodged Visa on 24th Sep'14. So far I have gone through the tracker and it reveals most of the candidates of same period has got Grant or CO.
> 
> Should I call to know the status or wait some period?
> 
> Thanks.



Same here..Sept 24.

lets wait for one more day...Wat say


----------



## Siriish

Can i withdraw, update and resubmit?


----------



## thomasvo

Just update it straightaway yes. I dont think you need to withdraw it first to do that, just click the update button


----------



## vcr_delhi

Hi All,
I submitted visa on 23rd Sept. On 24th nov. CO got allocated and asked for form 80 for both me and my wife and also employment evidence from me.
I have submitted both the docs on 25th nov via email and also uploaded the docs on immi site.

Do you guys have any idea when can I expect reply from them. The CO team is from Adelaide GSM Team 6.


----------



## Patfam

hi - I also lodged 24th September and have heard nothing, yes I think it might be a matter of days - if you do call DIAC please advise what they say to you.


----------



## Igor1711

I think we have uploaded everything we could and now it's all about waiting....If I've learnt something in the process, it is to be patient....


----------



## MKIRESL

Today I have received correspondence mail from dibp ( as I hv applied by an agent ). Now in my immi account it is showing requested ( in meds section ) though there is showing health is finalised for this candidates , I have applied in 25th sep,2014. And complete medical on 10th November.


----------



## Hector_2014

*All The Best*

Hi Guys,

Wish you all the best for tonight's invite... As for me, I have my :fingerscrossed:...


----------



## noobrex

dreamland said:


> yes I have been waiting since 18th September:noidea:


I applied on 25th Sep and my agent is not telling me if the CO has been assigned or not... I have written to him


----------



## Siriish

thomasvo said:


> Just update it straightaway yes. I dont think you need to withdraw it first to do that, just click the update button


Thanks a lot, buddy.. you saved me from a disaster..


----------



## Zabeen

MKIRESL said:


> Today I have received correspondence mail from dibp ( as I hv applied by an agent ). Now in my immi account it is showing requested ( in meds section ) though there is showing health is finalised for this candidates , I have applied in 25th sep,2014. And complete medical on 10th November.



Hi,

Which team has responded you? what was the content of the mail?


----------



## Zabeen

meeth said:


> Same here..Sept 24.
> 
> lets wait for one more day...Wat say


Sure, lets wait...and let's plan when we will call next week...


----------



## VRS

Good Luck all for today Invitation round starting in probably another 3 hours!!


----------



## thomasvo

If you have 65 points, do you get the invite for sure this round?


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wish you all the best for tonight's invite... As for me, I have my :fingerscrossed:...


You will get it in next 3 hours!! Good luck! Just counting hours


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

yes it does mostly!


----------



## hbalakrishna

I Team,

I have received my India PCC team today .. I have attached samething in Immi account.. alos I have sent an email to GSM team email box. Do I need to call GSM update or email is sufficient I am asking this question because when CO assigned to my case I have sent PCC acknoledgement slip to gsm team saying I am processing it.. but I didnt hear anything about (email says CO team will responsd with in 7 days ) now I am confused will they contact me ? or do i need to call them ? Sorry for many question


ACS: FInal letter 31 July 14
IELTS:6.0 cleared August14
Submitted EOI: 16 August 14 with 60 Points
VISA Invitation: 8 th Sept 14
VISA lodged date : 11 Sept 14
CO assignment: 11NOv 14
CO asked for India PCC: 12 Nov 2014
Received India PCC: 27 Nov 2014

Grant
:fingerscrossed:ray:


----------



## VRS

thomasvo said:


> If you have 65 points, do you get the invite for sure this round?


Mostly yes, but it also depends on the occupations ANZSCO Code. Each occupation is again given a quota of invites out of the 1400 being issued today. The significance of the occupation depends on the starting number of the ANZSCO Code.


----------



## thomasvo

263111. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## VRS

How will be be informed on being invited, will be get an email immediately???


----------



## aamir321

Yes an email will be sent to your registered id if your name is shortlisted ..


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Yes we will be notified on registered email. Email that you used in skill select! Good luck! We all are waiting for this


----------



## kevin538

harilal1977 said:


> kevin did u call them ??i called them and got grant in 2 days....


Congrats Harilal, When did you called them which number and what they asked.


----------



## VRS

Great, will we be able o download the same immediately?? Pretty excited... feels like a lottery draw!!!


----------



## thomasvo

Will it come at midnight or later?
Is it something that happens instantly or do invites get sent out gradually, over the course of the day?


----------



## VRS

thomasvo said:


> Will it come at midnight or later?
> Is it something that happens instantly or do invites get sent out gradually, over the course of the day?


Hi, It will come gradually, starts with the highest points.... if the quota for a particular ANZSCO code is exhausted with people having higher points then the pupil with lower points will not get the invitation today.


----------



## sivakumar s s

dreamland said:


> yes I have been waiting since 18th September:noidea:



Which ? 189 / 190 


Depends on the priorities


----------



## rkrishnaraj

As part of documents, I have my old company salary account bank statement soft copy from deutsche bank. But its password protected, so can I colour print it out and then scan it or shud i ask for new statements as plain pdf from the bank??


----------



## TheExpatriate

rkrishnaraj said:


> As part of documents, I have my old company salary account bank statement soft copy from deutsche bank. But its password protected, so can I colour print it out and then scan it or shud i ask for new statements as plain pdf from the bank??


print and re-scan


----------



## sumaya

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to all who has got their grants recently. Wish u a better future in Australia...
> 
> Regarding me, I have lodged Visa on 24th Sep'14. So far I have gone through the tracker and it reveals most of the candidates of same period has got Grant or CO.
> 
> Should I call to know the status or wait some period?
> 
> Thanks.


Apu Inshallah you'll get the CO by this week.


----------



## sivakumar s s

hi krishna

Instead try snipping tool or screen shot and crop it
save the image as a pdf.

Much easier way.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sivakumar s s said:


> hi krishna
> 
> Instead try snipping tool or screen shot and crop it
> save the image as a pdf.
> 
> Much easier way.


even better

install any PDF Printer Software

Print the PDFs into the PDF Printer, which will print them into a PDF file without a password


----------



## hgan_16

How long does it take for the grant after the requested documents have been uploaded?
My agent told me that the CO has been assigned and he asked for the Medicals which they have sent him either today or yesterday.


----------



## cancerianlrules

Zabeen said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats to all who has got their grants recently. Wish u a better future in Australia...
> 
> Regarding me, I have lodged Visa on 24th Sep'14. So far I have gone through the tracker and it reveals most of the candidates of same period has got Grant or CO.
> 
> Should I call to know the status or wait some period?
> 
> Thanks.


You really shouldn't call, they have given 3 months timeline. 

Some folks are getting grants faster cos the respective co teams have lesser work load. 

Do we really want them to answer phone calls or work on applications?

Calling them will slow down everyone's processing execution, because instead of working on applications they will have to answer calls! 

Be patient.


----------



## UU!

Salam & Hi Fellow Members...

I got that Magic Email this morning.... I'm really thankful to the group members for The Guidance and Help...

BR...


----------



## hgan_16

How long does it take for the grant after the requested documents have been uploaded?
My agent told me that the CO has been assigned and he asked for the Medicals which they have sent him either today or yesterday.


----------



## sivakumar s s

UU! said:


> Salam & Hi Fellow Members...
> 
> I got that Magic Email this morning.... I'm really thankful to the group members for The Guidance and Help...
> 
> BR...


Congrats Man Big Day for you:second:

It seems from your signature, It is so long progress in case.

Anyway won the cup at last


----------



## sevnik0202

UU! said:


> Salam & Hi Fellow Members...
> 
> I got that Magic Email this morning.... I'm really thankful to the group members for The Guidance and Help...
> 
> BR...


Congrats.


----------



## sevnik0202

hgan_16 said:


> How long does it take for the grant after the requested documents have been uploaded?
> My agent told me that the CO has been assigned and he asked for the Medicals which they have sent him either today or yesterday.


No set time rrame but a minimum 2 weeks.


----------



## sevnik0202

hgan_16 said:


> How long does it take for the grant after the requested documents have been uploaded?
> My agent told me that the CO has been assigned and he asked for the Medicals which they have sent him either today or yesterday.


No set time frame but a minimum 2 weeks.


----------



## UU!

Thanks Mate... Yeah indeed it is big Day... Yep its a way long time span  I got Meds request with in the normal time frame, but we were expecting our second child that is why we opted to put our application process on hold  



sivakumar s s said:


> Congrats Man Big Day for you:second:
> 
> It seems from your signature, It is so long progress in case.
> 
> Anyway won the cup at last


----------



## SDS

Hello Everyone
Is there anyone from the Aug gang who still have not received the grant? I had applied on 8 Aug , Co allocated on 10 Oct , referred the medical to MOC , still waiting for the reply from MOC or the CO.
Don't know what is happening?
All the best to all of you.
Regards
SDS:juggle::juggle::boxing:


----------



## hgan_16

SDS said:


> Hello Everyone
> Is there anyone from the Aug gang who still have not received the grant? I had applied on 8 Aug , Co allocated on 10 Oct , referred the medical to MOC , still waiting for the reply from MOC or the CO.
> Don't know what is happening?
> All the best to all of you.
> Regards
> SDS:juggle::juggle::boxing:


I believe the MOC takes 2 months at least. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/104286-merged-medicals-questions-734.html

So would request you to hold tight and enjoy the ride my friend.


----------



## derick87

hey fellow members,

I just wanted to thank all the members who have been posting on this page and a big thanks to those members who have sorted out my queries. I have received my visa grant and looking forward to assisting fellow members in their visa procedures.

IELTS Jan 21st 14, VETASSES Feb 24th 14, VETASSES +ve received June 24th 14, EOI (189) June 26th 14, Visa Application Aug 6th 14. CO Assigned Oct 14th 14, All Docs Submitted Oct 28th 14, GRANT Sept 21st 14, Landing : Possibly March/April 2015


----------



## cancerianlrules

SDS said:


> Hello Everyone
> Is there anyone from the Aug gang who still have not received the grant? I had applied on 8 Aug , Co allocated on 10 Oct , referred the medical to MOC , still waiting for the reply from MOC or the CO.
> Don't know what is happening?
> All the best to all of you.
> Regards
> SDS:juggle::juggle::boxing:


After referring the medicals, did they request addition medical check ups?


----------



## SDS

Hi hgan_16
Yeah that is what I'm doing but they are so slow with the Aug people. Lets hope and pray I get some good news in this month.
Take care
Cheers
SDS





hgan_16 said:


> I believe the MOC takes 2 months at least.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/104286-merged-medicals-questions-734.html
> 
> So would request you to hold tight and enjoy the ride my friend.


----------



## SDS

Hi cancerianlrules
No my friend no mail from the MOC requesting for any further checkups.
Regards
SDS



cancerianlrules said:


> After referring the medicals, did they request addition medical check ups?


----------



## derick87

SDS said:


> Hi hgan_16
> Yeah that is what I'm doing but they are so slow with the Aug people. Lets hope and pray I get some good news in this month.
> Take care
> Cheers
> SDS


I am an August applicant and faced the delay too but based on the advice received on this forum, i gave a call to my team center and asked them to follow up my application. Got a grant within three days. Cheers

IELTS Jan 21st 14, VETASSES Feb 24th 14, VETASSES +ve received June 24th 14, EOI (189) June 26th 14, Visa Application Aug 6th 14. CO Assigned Oct 14th 14, All Docs Submitted Oct 28th 14, GRANT Sept 21st 14, Landing : Possibly March/April 2015


----------



## UU!

Congrats Buddy...



derick87 said:


> hey fellow members,
> 
> I just wanted to thank all the members who have been posting on this page and a big thanks to those members who have sorted out my queries. I have received my visa grant and looking forward to assisting fellow members in their visa procedures.
> 
> IELTS Jan 21st 14, VETASSES Feb 24th 14, VETASSES +ve received June 24th 14, EOI (189) June 26th 14, Visa Application Aug 6th 14. CO Assigned Oct 14th 14, All Docs Submitted Oct 28th 14, GRANT Sept 21st 14, Landing : Possibly March/April 2015


----------



## derick87

UU! said:


> Congrats Buddy...


Congrats to you too!!!! Since u got ur GRANT tdy, i am sure your extremely excited. In my case, i couldnt stop smiling for three days.


----------



## thomasvo

midnight!!


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Just praying!!!  Lets be lucky!


----------



## UU!

I guess I wont stop till I get there 



derick87 said:


> Congrats to you too!!!! Since u got ur GRANT tdy, i am sure your extremely excited. In my case, i couldnt stop smiling for three days.


----------



## Akin

ye'


Stakeout said:


> Brisbane team I supposed?


Yes Brisbane!


----------



## Siriish

All the best, guys....


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

All the best and please update here asap so that we can be ease too


----------



## skksundar

Guys,

Some of you must have got it by now. Check your emails


----------



## thomasvo

nothing here :/


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Guys submitted eoi with 65 points for 233513 plant and production engineer on 18th November . Received invite jus a minute back


----------



## Siriish

I got my invite...


----------



## ramsy

Guys,

I got an invitation to apply Visa
Points:65
Software Engineer Code:261313
EOI Applied:Nov 23,,2014

Best of Luck to everyone!!!
I am ecstatis..


----------



## skksundar

rkrishnaraj said:


> Guys submitted eoi with 65 points for 233513 plant and production engineer on 18th November . Received invite jus a minute back


Wow, wish you success in further steps!!!


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

will it be all now OR we stand a chance to get invite in sometime. Like in another 30 minutes etc ???


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Oh GOd!1 I got it!! Whooaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## thomasvo

Got it!!!!


----------



## aleruk

Got mine. 60 points with date of effect 6th November, code 2613xx


----------



## mol1

Yay just received my invite..lodged eoi on 16th nov with 65 points social worker..so happy..best of luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## From_BD_001

got my invitation 2613 60 points 6th November


----------



## jasbir

Hello friends... Got my invite just now with 65 points for industrial engineer. Lodged EOI on 19th November....

Any similar profiles please drop me a message so that we can start visa process together....


----------



## aamir321

Just received the invite from skillset...


----------



## nsureshbng

*Any one got assigned CO officer*

2613 - Software engineer group
I applied on 31st Oct, Got Invite on 14 Nov, Paid through Citibank Card (56 Exchange rate) on 21 Nov. Now eagerly waiting for CO to get allocated.

Applied for PCC in Bangalore and appointment date is only in January now. 5th Jan 2015.

Anyone can let me know if CO officer assigned for them.


Regards
Suresh


----------



## vcr_delhi

Hi All,
I submitted visa on 23rd Sept. On 24th nov. CO got allocated and asked for form 80 for both me and my wife and also employment evidence from me.
I have submitted both the docs on 25th nov via email and also uploaded the docs on immi site.

Do you guys have any idea when can I expect reply from them. The CO team is from Adelaide GSM Team 6.

Shall I call them tomorrow. I don't know what todo, not able to concentrate on anything


----------



## ozziemate

Guys got the invite. 60 points submitted on Nov 3rd for 261313 Software Engineer


----------



## loubizzle

What dates in october have got grants? I cant see on tracker???


----------



## GinjaNINJA

nsureshbng said:


> 2613 - Software engineer group
> I applied on 31st Oct, Got Invite on 14 Nov, Paid through Citibank Card (56 Exchange rate) on 21 Nov. Now eagerly waiting for CO to get allocated.
> 
> Applied for PCC in Bangalore and appointment date is only in January now. 5th Jan 2015.
> 
> Anyone can let me know if CO officer assigned for them.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Suresh


Ignore PCC appointment date. Take a print out of appointment letter and other docs required for PCC walking in between 9-11am any morning & grab your PCC.

CO will not be assigned for atleast 6 to 7 weeks from date of visa lodgement.


----------



## sevnik0202

derick87 said:


> hey fellow members,
> 
> I just wanted to thank all the members who have been posting on this page and a big thanks to those members who have sorted out my queries. I have received my visa grant and looking forward to assisting fellow members in their visa procedures.
> 
> IELTS Jan 21st 14, VETASSES Feb 24th 14, VETASSES +ve received June 24th 14, EOI (189) June 26th 14, Visa Application Aug 6th 14. CO Assigned Oct 14th 14, All Docs Submitted Oct 28th 14, GRANT Sept 21st 14, Landing : Possibly March/April 2015


Congrats derick87.


----------



## thomasvo

So now we have 60 days to submit our application right, counting from today?


----------



## sudhindrags

vcr_delhi said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted visa on 23rd Sept. On 24th nov. CO got allocated and asked for form 80 for both me and my wife and also employment evidence from me.
> I have submitted both the docs on 25th nov via email and also uploaded the docs on immi site.
> 
> Do you guys have any idea when can I expect reply from them. The CO team is from Adelaide GSM Team 6.
> 
> Shall I call them tomorrow. I don't know what todo, not able to concentrate on anything


Better wait till 23rd Dec. 3 months is the SLA for visa.


----------



## ramsy

thomasvo said:


> So now we have 60 days to submit our application right, counting from today?


Yes 2 months...enough time I suppose..let me know when u submit


----------



## sudhindrags

loubizzle said:


> What dates in october have got grants? I cant see on tracker???


Seems no grants today for October gang


----------



## sjena

Yesterday I recieved an Invite for Victoria after a wait of 3 months . Can anyone guide me through the steps that need to take now? They said that I have 60 days to apply.
Ps: I lived most of my life in India, studied and lived in London for 4 years.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

sjena said:


> Yesterday I recieved an Invite for Victoria after a wait of 3 months . Can anyone guide me through the steps that need to take now? They said that I have 60 days to apply.
> Ps: I lived most of my life in India, studied and lived in London for 4 years.


Login Skillselect >> Click Apply Visa >> Create Immiaccount >> Fill 17 page eVsia app form >> Pay Visa fee >> Click on Reference #(alphanumeric starts with E...) >> Upload all points claimed docs >> wait for VISA grant.


----------



## nallamothu.msc

My visa grant experience

I have more than 10 years exp as a developer programmer applied on 11th September 2014 today i got my grant from adl team 2.

Experience: 261312 dev prog: submitted docs offer letter, payslips yearly 4 for entire 10 years, promotion letters, salary hike letters only.-15 points

Age: 32 years-30 points

Education-b.sc electronics and computer science-15 points, submitted 10 th to b.sc all edu docs.

Ielts-6-0points.

Totally 60 points and finally got grant today.

My special thanks to this forum and members.

Today i shared my grant news first with this forum members and then my family members


----------



## thomasvo

I still need to sort out some docs (waiting on Australian PCC and Belgian PCC). There's probably other docs as well, I still need to look at it.
I'm going to try to sort out my medical, since I heard your visa application goes faster if you've already done one before the CO asks you to.


----------



## thomasvo

Hi guys, I have a question.

If you get the visa grant, how much time do you have to arrive in Australia? I've heard it depends on the date of your PCC, is this true? If so, how does it work exactly?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

thomasvo said:


> Hi guys, I have a question.
> 
> If you get the visa grant, how much time do you have to arrive in Australia? I've heard it depends on the date of your PCC, is this true? If so, how does it work exactly?


Depends on PCC & Medicals, whichever is ending sooner.
Ex : My PCC issue date 26/9/14 >> Entry before has to be before 25/9/15


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

aamir321 said:


> Just received the invite from skillset...


Hey congrats!! I got it too


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

thomasvo said:


> I still need to sort out some docs (waiting on Australian PCC and Belgian PCC). There's probably other docs as well, I still need to look at it.
> I'm going to try to sort out my medical, since I heard your visa application goes faster if you've already done one before the CO asks you to.


Hey congrats!! We got it!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

nallamothu.msc said:


> My visa grant experience
> 
> I have more than 10 years exp as a developer programmer applied on 11th September 2014 today i got my grant from adl team 2.
> 
> Experience: 261312 dev prog: submitted docs offer letter, payslips yearly 4 for entire 10 years, promotion letters, salary hike letters only.-15 points
> 
> Age: 32 years-30 points
> 
> Education-b.sc electronics and computer science-15 points, submitted 10 th to b.sc all edu docs.
> 
> Ielts-6-0points.
> 
> Totally 60 points and finally got grant today.
> 
> My special thanks to this forum and members.
> 
> Today i shared my grant news first with this forum members and then my family members


Congrats !!!


----------



## mol1

I am trying to apply at the mo. But have a question. I did not claim points in my eoi for work experience as I only had 11 months post qualification experience, therefore I marked it as not relevant. ..should I also mark it as not relevant in the visa application even though it is relevant but not claiming points? Confused. Com

Thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA

mol1 said:


> I am trying to apply at the mo. But have a question. I did not claim points in my eoi for work experience as I only had 11 months post qualification experience, therefore I marked it as not relevant. ..should I also mark it as not relevant in the visa application even though it is relevant but not claiming points? Confused. Com
> 
> Thanks


Yep non-relevant in evisa application form too.


----------



## philip123

hi guys, 
I applied on 31/Oct .
i have front loaded documents except for Medicals as there is an update required to my wife's HAP .I have filled the 1022 form on the updation and loaded it asking for an approval to go ahead with medicals or to modify the HAP.
can anyone advise if my expectation is right?.


----------



## Melbound

GinjaNINJA said:


> Depends on PCC & Medicals, whichever is ending sooner.
> Ex : My PCC issue date 26/9/14 >> Entry before has to be before 25/9/15


Hi Rahul,

In my case my India PCC was dated 30/9/2014 and Medicals dated 26/9/2014. My FBI PCC was dated Jan 10th 2014. And my IED is mentioned as 25/09/2015..


----------



## VRS

Hi folks, got an invite at 00:10 AEDT, felt great. Congrats to all who have got!!


----------



## Hector_2014

*Got The Invite*

Hi All,

Congrats to all those who have got the invite...

Me too got it at around 12:17 AM Local time... Checking for invite was the first thing I did after getting up in the morning...

Now the actual pain starts... Can someone create a VISA tracker for Nov 2014? or if its already created, can someone please share its link?


----------



## sevnik0202

thomasvo said:


> Hi guys, I have a question.
> 
> If you get the visa grant, how much time do you have to arrive in Australia? I've heard it depends on the date of your PCC, is this true? If so, how does it work exactly?


It depends on the date of PCC or medical whichever is earlier.


----------



## Siriish

What are the next steps after receiving the invite? Do we have to create immiaccount?


----------



## kevin538

Guys today we have received our grant letter,

Still we can't believe the surprise, Today I called DIBP 61-731367000 @ 9 AM Brisbane time as one of our friend suggested in the forum, got connected with in few minutes one lady with sweet voice answered and she asked for the application number n she said "your medicals has been finalized on so an so date after that there is no communication correct" and she disconnected the phone saying that we will take it from there don't worry, 
After this call I loged in immi site and had the surprise my application status was changed from "Progress to Finalized" n my agent sent congratulations message with the Grant Letter .
Thanks to Almighty god and the forum buddies without your support this wouldn't possible.
Those who are awaiting for long time I request you to call DIBP you will see the magic. 
God Bless you all.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Hi! I was supposed to submit my form 80 to CO, but due to heavy size of file and there were some problems at immiaccount page, I emailed my form 80 to CO instead of uploading the same on immiaccount. The status is that there is still requirement of form 80 as shown on my immiaccount application online file. Today I called to Aus, the lady said your documents submitted correctly but there is need to check, but she has not told about form 80. Should I upload form 80 by reducing its size or wait for response from Deptt as per lady recommendation.?


----------



## Jaya.H

Hi All,
Which no should I call to check my Grant status. 
I have been asked for additional documents (functional English evidence of my spouse) on Monday 24th, which I have uploaded the same day on immi website as well as sent attached in the mail to Adelaide team 6. I haven't heard anything back since then. 
Don't have more patience now. 
Which no should I call ?
Thanks,
Jaya


----------



## jkg

kevin538 said:


> Guys today we have received our grant letter,
> 
> Still we can't believe the surprise, Today I called DIBP 61-731367000 @ 9 AM Brisbane time as one of our friend suggested in the forum, got connected with in few minutes one lady with sweet voice answered and she asked for the application number n she said "your medicals has been finalized on so an so date after that there is no communication correct" and she disconnected the phone saying that we will take it from there don't worry,
> After this call I loged in immi site and had the surprise my application status was changed from "Progress to Finalized" n my agent sent congratulations message with the Grant Letter .
> Thanks to Almighty god and the forum buddies without your support this wouldn't possible.
> Those who are awaiting for long time I request you to call DIBP you will see the magic.
> God Bless you all.


Congrats..when was you applicate date? Onshore?


----------



## sevnik0202

kevin538 said:


> Guys today we have received our grant letter,
> 
> Still we can't believe the surprise, Today I called DIBP 61-731367000 @ 9 AM Brisbane time as one of our friend suggested in the forum, got connected with in few minutes one lady with sweet voice answered and she asked for the application number n she said "your medicals has been finalized on so an so date after that there is no communication correct" and she disconnected the phone saying that we will take it from there don't worry,
> After this call I loged in immi site and had the surprise my application status was changed from "Progress to Finalized" n my agent sent congratulations message with the Grant Letter .
> Thanks to Almighty god and the forum buddies without your support this wouldn't possible.
> Those who are awaiting for long time I request you to call DIBP you will see the magic.
> God Bless you all.


Congrats kevin538. Have a blast.


----------



## XINGSINGH

kevin538 said:


> Guys today we have received our grant letter,
> 
> Still we can't believe the surprise, Today I called DIBP 61-731367000 @ 9 AM Brisbane time as one of our friend suggested in the forum, got connected with in few minutes one lady with sweet voice answered and she asked for the application number n she said "your medicals has been finalized on so an so date after that there is no communication correct" and she disconnected the phone saying that we will take it from there don't worry,
> After this call I loged in immi site and had the surprise my application status was changed from "Progress to Finalized" n my agent sent congratulations message with the Grant Letter .
> Thanks to Almighty god and the forum buddies without your support this wouldn't possible.
> Those who are awaiting for long time I request you to call DIBP you will see the magic.
> God Bless you all.


Congrats kevin


----------



## haseeb1017

hasanabbas19 said:


> Anyone with Adelaide Team 6 case officer here?


Hi Hasan,

Today I am assigned CO from Adelaide team 6, in which he asked for additional documents. If you or anyone can help me on following: Overseas Income such as Bank Statement, Tax records and/or pay slips. Does it mean all or anyone one of those required documents. I would really appreciate response.

Thanks,


----------



## Jaya.H

Hi Akin,

Yours was Brisbane team or Adelaide Team. 
Is there any direct no to reach the team directly or do I need to call 131881.
Shall I ask them to connect me to Adelaide Team 6?

Thanks 
Jaya



Akin said:


> From my experience, once CO is assigned, your visa is in the very final stages, except something is suspect or an error, you will get it soon, again, depend on the team workload. Brisbane seem to be the fastest team, Adelaide seem busy. I called after two months and was told my case was allocated a day before and requested for work reference, polio immunization certificate because I have been to endemic country in last 28 days, also requested for spouse functional English evidence and a new PCC. I told the CO I had submitted the work reference and polio vaccine certificate, and she said it will be reviewed, and they were removed from requested document.
> New PCC was requested because an alphabet on my second name was an error....these guys are extremely meticulous. I saw it when I called the PCC but ignored it. And for the spouse functional English ability, I got a letter from her university that she studied in English language.
> I them called six hours after submission to ask if I can travel. CO said yes, but went further to ask for my reference no. It was confirmed I had submitted requested document and CO said my grant I should expect in two days. I thought, ok, two days from now is weekend, so let me wait till next week Monday.....but 15 minutes after the call, my grant and that of my family came in.
> So, if you are requested for document you already uploaded, it might be that something an error was spotted, and they want a new one, and want to be sure the document was not fraud. Also, I uploaded it on immi and email the CO at the same time. I think once requested document is submitted correctly, it's done, but calling might make it faster, from what I know from others. However, only call of you are sure you have a good case, as it might delay further.


----------



## viju_009

Dear All,

Am very happy for you all.. we submitted our EOI on 7th nov with 60 points ( external auditor- 189).
The processing is done by our consultant. We are yet to hear from him. IS there anyother way we can find out if have got the invite.

We have out skillselect reference number.

please help


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdidula

sumaya said:


> I have submitted my application on 3rd September and I'm still waiting..


Hey I feel your frustration and axiety!!  

I applied in 15th September and still haven't got the grant!  CO confirmed receiving medicals on 25th November... Still no word after that! Making me go crazy!


----------



## xxx

Hi,
There are no recent activities / grants for subclass 190. Tracking spreadsheet also seems to be idle since 20 Nov. 

Any ideas?

Regards
xxx


----------



## jkg

xxx said:


> Hi,
> There are no recent activities / grants for subclass 190. Tracking spreadsheet also seems to be idle since 20 Nov.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Regards
> xxx


My fnd got nsw 190 granted yestrday..he applied on oct2


----------



## cancerianlrules

Jaya.H said:


> Hi All,
> Which no should I call to check my Grant status.
> I have been asked for additional documents (functional English evidence of my spouse) on Monday 24th, which I have uploaded the same day on immi website as well as sent attached in the mail to Adelaide team 6. I haven't heard anything back since then.
> Don't have more patience now.
> Which no should I call ?
> Thanks,
> Jaya


You should wait for atleast 2 weeks!


----------



## xxx

jkg said:


> My fnd got nsw 190 granted yestrday..he applied on oct2


I guess he has not updated his status on Visa tracking sheet.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing


----------



## cancerianlrules

didula said:


> Hey I feel your frustration and axiety!!
> 
> I applied in 15th September and still haven't got the grant!  CO confirmed receiving medicals on 25th November... Still no word after that! Making me go crazy!


You really shouldn't be so anxious! 

Their timeline remains 3 months.


----------



## meeth

Hey guys....party time:second:

got my grant...my immi account says finalized and granted.
but not able to see letter though..

waiting for my agent to share it.

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Visa lodged on SEP 24

Grant: Nov 28


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdidula

cancerianlrules said:


> You really shouldn't be so anxious!
> 
> Their timeline remains 3 months.


Ya I've heard but so many people are getting the grant within a week and even my agent was saying that I should be getting it soon!!  So now I've got my hopes up and its killing me!!


----------



## jkg

xxx said:


> I guess he has not updated his status on Visa tracking sheet.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing


He dosent follow this forum..


----------



## kevin538

jkg said:


> Congrats..when was you applicate date? Onshore?


Thanks jkg, Aug 23rd ;offshore


----------



## ramsy

*hi*



viju_009 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Am very happy for you all.. we submitted our EOI on 7th nov with 60 points ( external auditor- 189).
> The processing is done by our consultant. We are yet to hear from him. IS there anyother way we can find out if have got the invite.
> 
> We have out skillselect reference number.
> 
> please help


Hi Viju,

Check ur personal emailid.I will guide u

Thanks,
Ramsy


----------



## hbalakrishna

Hello All,

I have received grant today  thanks to the forum and thanks to all in this forum. I wish all the best to everyone

ACS: FInal letter 31 July 14
IELTS:6.0 cleared August14
Submitted EOI: 16 August 14 with 60 Points
VISA Invitation: 8 th Sept 14
VISA lodged date : 11 Sept 14
CO assignment: 11NOv 14
CO asked for India PCC: 12 Nov 2014
Received India PCC: 27 Nov 2014

Grant: 28th November


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdidula

hbalakrishna said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have received grant today  thanks to the forum and thanks to all in this forum. I wish all the best to everyone
> 
> ACS: FInal letter 31 July 14
> IELTS:6.0 cleared August14
> Submitted EOI: 16 August 14 with 60 Points
> VISA Invitation: 8 th Sept 14
> VISA lodged date : 11 Sept 14
> CO assignment: 11NOv 14
> CO asked for India PCC: 12 Nov 2014
> Received India PCC: 27 Nov 2014
> 
> Grant: 28th November


Congrads!!


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

I am about to apply for visa! Plz let me few things:

1. Visa fee have to be paid in one go or installments?. I am migrating with hubby and toddler.
2. Whats the process of medical? I will get ref number after applying So will i have to get from specific doc/hospital only OR anywhere?
3. Do we get that medical report Or they sent it direct to immi


----------



## sjena

Thanks ninjaginja


----------



## SDS

Hi Kevin
Thank you so much for this post.read it today morning and called them,in my case it was a strong voice but never mind a least he told me that the visa grant is finalized and the email has been sent to the email ( which is my agents), waiting for my agent to send me the golden email:fingerscrossed:,
All the best Kevin for your future in Australia .
Good luck
Regards
SDS





kevin538 said:


> Guys today we have received our grant letter,
> 
> Still we can't believe the surprise, Today I called DIBP 61-731367000 @ 9 AM Brisbane time as one of our friend suggested in the forum, got connected with in few minutes one lady with sweet voice answered and she asked for the application number n she said "your medicals has been finalized on so an so date after that there is no communication correct" and she disconnected the phone saying that we will take it from there don't worry,
> After this call I loged in immi site and had the surprise my application status was changed from "Progress to Finalized" n my agent sent congratulations message with the Grant Letter .
> Thanks to Almighty god and the forum buddies without your support this wouldn't possible.
> Those who are awaiting for long time I request you to call DIBP you will see the magic.
> God Bless you all.


----------



## haseeb1017

Hi,

CO has asked to provide the Overseas Income such as Bank Statement, Tax records and/or pay slips. Does it mean all of the above or anyone one of those required documents will be enough. I would really appreciate response.

Thanks,


----------



## emran

Hi All, I have also got my agent to lodge my application. I have received his email today and I have also got my invite for 189 in 263111. I have all my documents prepared only thing remaining is the PCC from Pakistan and Polio certificates which is required for Pakistanis only.

Hope everything goes smoothly from now...

All the Best


----------



## MKIRESL

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which team has responded you? what was the content of the mail?


My processing team is Adelaide team 6. Asked for cv form 80 and form 1221


----------



## viju_009

emran said:


> Hi All, I have also got my agent to lodge my application. I have received his email today and I have also got my invite for 189 in 263111. I have all my documents prepared only thing remaining is the PCC from Pakistan and Polio certificates which is required for Pakistanis only.
> 
> Hope everything goes smoothly from now...
> 
> All the Best


All the best emran...


----------



## sibasishrout

Guys.. Visa Lodged 18 Sep.. CO allocated 20 Nov.. Additional Documents submitted on 20 Nov.. Still waiting for grant..

Have patience guys.. CO to Grant usually takes 12 to 14 working days..


----------



## sudhindrags

harilal1977 said:


> we are expecting baby on feb...so we decided to move to australia and let baby born there and get citizenship by birth...my question is
> 
> 1- is that ok to baby born there ..are they not ask us about we purposely came early for this (i hope so this is legally ok )
> 
> 2- how much time will took to baby will get Australian passport after born ?
> 
> 3-mom and baby will be come back to india after 1nd 2nd point done (i hope it will be done april 15) then mom and baby will be came to australia (aug or sept )after resign from her company ...is that legally ok to do that ??
> 
> guys pl suggest


It may happen that flight authorities will not allow to board flight if your wife is carrying. Check about that. Apart from that I don't see any problem from legal perspective.

If you are getting aus passport for your kid, you may also have to get pio card (not sure about this) to enter India.


----------



## sudhindrags

By looking at current trend, they are asking for form 1221 and 80 for most if the applicants.

I am under the impression that form 80 is required for main applicants and 1221 for dependents. Please clarify if my understanding is correct.


----------



## akh1980

Dear friends,

I finally received my Grant yesterday from GSM Brisbane. 

Thank you everyone for sharing your experiences, updating the tracker, answering question and encouragement. Without you people, it would have been a very difficult process.

My timelines:
261311
ACS Letter Received: 06-May-2014 
IELTS: 7 (21-Jun-2014) 
EOI Submitted: 07-Aug-2014 (60 points) 
Invite Received: 08-Sep-2014 
Visa Lodged: 30-Sep-2014
India PCC: 01-Oct-2014
Medicals: 10-Oct-2014 
Direct Grant: 27-Nov-2014

Wishing everyone here all the best. Hope you get your grants soon and for those who have already received grants, good luck with your job search. 

Warm regards


----------



## jabberaussie

My CO allocation was on 20th Nov (Adelaide Team 6), asked for Medicals and Form 80. 

- Completed the medicals onshore on the very next day and could see the status as uploaded on 25th Nov.
- Form 80 also uploaded and mailed to the CO on 23rd Nov.

I am ready to wait, but doesn't want to get it pushed over the Xmas vacation. I will probably make a call Monday/Tuesday.

Good luck to all those who are waiting.


----------



## vcr_delhi

Jaya.H said:


> Hi All,
> Which no should I call to check my Grant status.
> I have been asked for additional documents (functional English evidence of my spouse) on Monday 24th, which I have uploaded the same day on immi website as well as sent attached in the mail to Adelaide team 6. I haven't heard anything back since then.
> Don't have more patience now.
> Which no should I call ?
> Thanks,
> Jaya


We r in the same boat dude. In the mail which u received from the Adelaide team, the number will be there. Do let me know the outcome.


----------



## Hector_2014

*Regarding "Apply Visa"*

Hi All,

Can someone advice as to when should we click on "Apply Visa" link? I got an invite yesterday and I am able to see this link in my SkillSelect account. 

Though this doubt might sound trivial (read FOOLISH ), but when I click on "Apply Visa" button, it shows a warning message - "Do you wish to start lodging your VISA"? 

Now, does this mean that I should have all the documents ready before proceeding with the VISA lodge? Or I can lodge the VISA and then start collecting the documents?

Please do reply on my (not so intelligent) doubt.


----------



## Stakeout

How I hate the weekends and longed for Mondays... how ironic.

I sent my requested docs on the 17th to the Adelaide team and have yet receive any response. If I can maintain my patience (trying very hard to do so), so can you guys.

Hopefully next week will be a better one. Have a great weekend.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone advice as to when should we click on "Apply Visa" link? I got an invite yesterday and I am able to see this link in my SkillSelect account.
> 
> Though this doubt might sound trivial (read FOOLISH ), but when I click on "Apply Visa" button, it shows a warning message - "Do you wish to start lodging your VISA"?
> 
> Now, does this mean that I should have all the documents ready before proceeding with the VISA lodge? Or I can lodge the VISA and then start collecting the documents?
> 
> Please do reply on my (not so intelligent) doubt.


Apply create immiaccount >> fill Evisa form >> you can save it , edit it a million times. Once you sure you done & have your finances ready submit the form. Pay visa fee . Upload points claimed docs. 
Once paid, Visa file will not be touched for like 6 to 7 weeks. You have all the time in the world to upload visa docs.


----------



## Hector_2014

GinjaNINJA said:


> Apply create immiaccount >> fill Evisa form >> you can save it , edit it a million times. Once you sure you done & have your finances ready submit the form. Pay visa fee . Upload points claimed docs.
> Once paid, Visa file will not be touched for like 6 to 7 weeks. You have all the time in the world to upload visa docs.


Thanks GinjaNinja... Succinct and "Bull's eye" as always...


----------



## IndigoKKing

Stakeout said:


> How I hate the weekends and longed for Mondays... how ironic.
> 
> I sent my requested docs on the 17th to the Adelaide team and have yet receive any response. If I can maintain my patience (trying very hard to do so), so can you guys.
> 
> Hopefully next week will be a better one. Have a great weekend.


If you have sent the requested docs and don't hear back in a week, you should call to check.

People shouldn't call and distract the COs for general queries on their application, particularly before 3 months from the date of application. However, if a CO is allocated and you responded with the requirements, nothing wrong in calling after a week to check.


----------



## sevnik0202

harilal1977 said:


> i submitted 6 months salary slip and form 16


The more you upload the stronger your case becomes.


----------



## mikjc6

harilal1977 said:


> we are expecting baby on feb...so we decided to move to australia and let baby born there and get citizenship by birth...my question is
> 
> 1- is that ok to baby born there ..are they not ask us about we purposely came early for this (i hope so this is legally ok )
> 
> 2- how much time will took to baby will get Australian passport after born ?
> 
> 3-mom and baby will be come back to india after 1nd 2nd point done (i hope it will be done april 15) then mom and baby will be came to australia (aug or sept )after resign from her company ...is that legally ok to do that ??
> 
> guys pl suggest


I am just applying common sense to answer your query:

answer to no 1 query - as long as you and your partner got the grant you are entitled to visit Australia before IED. It really doesn't matter whether you are expecting baby or not...

answer to no 2 query - googled it - The Australian Passport Office is committed to mailing out an eligible applicant's passport within ten working days of receiving all information and documentation we require. However, you should allow extra time for Australia Post outlets to forward your application to us and for your passport to reach you by registered mail. This can add between two and eight days to the ten working days needed for processing. *In total 20 days*.....


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Hi there!
well I want to know medical part.
1. when we get ref number for medical, then do we also get where to get it done from?? OR we can get medical done from any hospital of our choice. Please update!!


----------



## GinjaNINJA

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Hi there!
> well I want to know medical part.
> 1. when we get ref number for medical, then do we also get where to get it done from?? OR we can get medical done from any hospital of our choice. Please update!!


Book an appointment at *DIBP approved medical centres*(google the part in BOLD) in your city. Not any hospital.


----------



## mailtosomesh

Can someone pls share the link for the tracker as I can not see the tracker on the link I was checking yesterday.


----------



## sudhindrags

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Hi there!
> well I want to know medical part.
> 1. when we get ref number for medical, then do we also get where to get it done from?? OR we can get medical done from any hospital of our choice. Please update!!


Search in immi website. Information about hospitals where we can get the medicals done is already present.


----------



## idreamofoz

Hello Guys,

Nice to see so many getting an invite today. After my ACS results, I somehow now feel related to everyone. 

I need some directions from forum members to help me get my EOI started. For the record, I have 60 points but I am reluctant to file for EOI because of the following reasons:

1. Spouse name is not added in passport. 
2. Address in passport is a legacy one. Need to update the current address in there.
3. IELTS re-eval is in progress so the current TRF may be deemed invalid if the result changes.
4. Unaware about proofs of Spouse' functional English?

For points 1 and 2, I am trying to get them done and collecting necessary docs to get them implemented. I wanted to know how important is Point 2 for a quick PCC? Is it true that we get a PCC in a day if the address in passport is the current one?

For 3rd point, I am speaking to British Council for withdrawal of EOR and still awaiting an answer from them on the cancellation.

Also, how do I prove my wife's functional English and when do I have to prove it, at the time of filing EOI? Or when the CO is assigned? She hold a 5 year fashion diploma from Wigan and Leigh College. Will a transcript in English suffice or do I need to make her take an IELTS/TOEFL/PTE?

TIA


----------



## supertoblerone

*OK*



mailtosomesh said:


> Can someone pls share the link for the tracker as I can not see the tracker on the link I was checking yesterday.


Here it is:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Thank you !!


----------



## TheExpatriate

harilal1977 said:


> we are expecting baby on feb...so we decided to move to australia and let baby born there and get citizenship by birth...my question is
> 
> 1- is that ok to baby born there ..are they not ask us about we purposely came early for this (i hope so this is legally ok )
> 
> 2- how much time will took to baby will get Australian passport after born ?
> 
> 3-mom and baby will be come back to india after 1nd 2nd point done (i hope it will be done april 15) then mom and baby will be came to australia (aug or sept )after resign from her company ...is that legally ok to do that ??
> 
> guys pl suggest


1- you are a PR not a tourist, and this is Australia not America (children of tourists do not get citizenship) ..... No one will ask you what/why are you here for ... Just check with whatever airline you are flying with a- how far along they allow pregnant women? b- do they need a doctor's notice or not

2- Dunno..... Those who had children in Australia can give you more info

3- Why wouldn't it be legal? You landed before FED, returned to India, then back again to Australia within visa validity


----------



## prattech

idreamofoz said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Nice to see so many getting an invite today. After my ACS results, I somehow now feel related to everyone.
> 
> I need some directions from forum members to help me get my EOI started. For the record, I have 60 points but I am reluctant to file for EOI because of the following reasons:
> 
> 1. Spouse name is not added in passport.
> 2. Address in passport is a legacy one. Need to update the current address in there.
> 3. IELTS re-eval is in progress so the current TRF may be deemed invalid if the result changes.
> 4. Unaware about proofs of Spouse' functional English?
> 
> For points 1 and 2, I am trying to get them done and collecting necessary docs to get them implemented. I wanted to know how important is Point 2 for a quick PCC? Is it true that we get a PCC in a day if the address in passport is the current one?
> 
> For 3rd point, I am speaking to British Council for withdrawal of EOR and still awaiting an answer from them on the cancellation.
> 
> Also, how do I prove my wife's functional English and when do I have to prove it, at the time of filing EOI? Or when the CO is assigned? She hold a 5 year fashion diploma from Wigan and Leigh College. Will a transcript in English suffice or do I need to make her take an IELTS/TOEFL/PTE?
> 
> TIA


1. EOI only has your details, it only asks as whom would you include in future VISA application. You do need any details of spouse, children or dependants.
2. Doesn't matter what address is on your passport as EOI doesn't need it. It would be easy for you to get PCC quickly if address in current on passport. But i guess, your efforts to get it changed on passport are equivalent while getting PCC if address in not current. 
3. You'll need accurate IELTS results.
4. How can I prove I have functional English?

Basically, if your wife has studied a degree and medium of instruction is english, you can produce letter from university/college which is supposed to be uploaded with your VISA application. Nothing needed as of now for EOI.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

GinjaNINJA said:


> Book an appointment at *DIBP approved medical centres*(google the part in BOLD) in your city. Not any hospital.



What tests has to be done. Where do I get the list??


----------



## ministainer

Hi All,

I got my grant notification 2 days ago for a 189 subclass visa and I have till June ,2015 for the first entry. My passport will be expired on Nov 2015 , is it easy to change passport details after visa grant.

another question is I was planning to do my first entry in March 2015 then settle end of 2015 does this scenario will affect my PR status in the future ?


----------



## liferaja

vcr_delhi said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted visa on 23rd Sept. On 24th nov. CO got allocated and asked for form 80 for both me and my wife and also employment evidence from me.
> I have submitted both the docs on 25th nov via email and also uploaded the docs on immi site.
> 
> Do you guys have any idea when can I expect reply from them. The CO team is from Adelaide GSM Team 6.
> 
> Shall I call them tomorrow. I don't know what todo, not able to concentrate on anything


Around 10-12 days, chill man...relax...


----------



## GinjaNINJA

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> What tests has to be done. Where do I get the list??


Just book an appointment seekimg an appointment for medical test for Australian PR. They ll know what to do what not to do. 
Anyways basic tests are blood urine chest xray & general physical tests. If they find any serious illness or medical condition they can do further tests.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxYoshiky

jabberaussie said:


> My CO allocation was on 20th Nov (Adelaide Team 6), asked for Medicals and Form 80.
> 
> - Completed the medicals onshore on the very next day and could see the status as uploaded on 25th Nov.
> - Form 80 also uploaded and mailed to the CO on 23rd Nov.
> 
> I am ready to wait, but doesn't want to get it pushed over the Xmas vacation. I will probably make a call Monday/Tuesday.
> 
> Good luck to all those who are waiting.


Im with Adelaide Team 6, where did you find the number? I called general inquiry today after waiting for 1hr i gave up.

Can you share the number if you know it?

Thanks


----------



## idreamofoz

prattech said:


> 1. EOI only has your details, it only asks as whom would you include in future VISA application. You do need any details of spouse, children or dependants.
> 2. Doesn't matter what address is on your passport as EOI doesn't need it. It would be easy for you to get PCC quickly if address in current on passport. But i guess, your efforts to get it changed on passport are equivalent while getting PCC if address in not current.
> 3. You'll need accurate IELTS results.
> 4. How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> Basically, if your wife has studied a degree and medium of instruction is english, you can produce letter from university/college which is supposed to be uploaded with your VISA application. Nothing needed as of now for EOI.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank You, prattech. This does help.


----------



## thomasvo

Hi guys,

I have a question.
I'm filling out my application and at one point they ask for "Previous countries of residence"
I have been in Australia twice on a working holiday (2 separate periods). The first time I mainly travelled around and had the odd farm job here and there. The second year I lived in Sydney in a hostel for half a year or so, after that I moved to the sunny coast for a while.
Do I need to add Australia to previous countries of residence and give them addresses?


----------



## asialanka

Hi

Just got this concern while filling the EOI.....

I would complete my EOI with 65 points, including 5 points claimed for work experience

If the case officer feels my work experience is inadequate to award 5 points, then will s/he reject the whole VISA application or would s/he still accept it given I still have 60 points 

Glad if someone can share their knowledge on this
Thanks


----------



## asialanka

Hi

Just got this concern while filling the EOI.....

I would complete my EOI with 65 points, including 5 points claimed for work experience

If the case officer feels my work experience is inadequate to award 5 points, then will s/he reject the whole VISA application or would s/he still accept it given I still have 60 points 

Glad if someone can share their knowledge on this
Thanks


----------



## bym007

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got this concern while filling the EOI.....
> 
> I would complete my EOI with 65 points, including 5 points claimed for work experience
> 
> If the case officer feels my work experience is inadequate to award 5 points, then will s/he reject the whole VISA application or would s/he still accept it given I still have 60 points
> 
> Glad if someone can share their knowledge on th
> Thanks


You would claim your experience points on the basis of your skills assessment. If you have evidence to back it up, why would they reject it.


----------



## thomasvo

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got this concern while filling the EOI.....
> 
> I would complete my EOI with 65 points, including 5 points claimed for work experience
> 
> If the case officer feels my work experience is inadequate to award 5 points, then will s/he reject the whole VISA application or would s/he still accept it given I still have 60 points
> 
> Glad if someone can share their knowledge on this
> Thanks


You have to take the work experience according to your assessment. If you claim 5 points for them you will have to prove that you have a right to those 5 points.


----------



## luxalexis

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> I am about to apply for visa! Plz let me few things:
> 
> 1. Visa fee have to be paid in one go or installments?. I am migrating with hubby and toddler.
> 2. Whats the process of medical? I will get ref number after applying So will i have to get from specific doc/hospital only OR anywhere?
> 3. Do we get that medical report Or they sent it direct to immi


1. You need to pay the visa fee in one go.
2.You take a print of HAP ID after lodge and go to any affiliated hospital
3.Panel clinic will send directly to DIBP

Hope i have answered your queries


----------



## sevnik0202

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Just got this concern while filling the EOI.....
> 
> I would complete my EOI with 65 points, including 5 points claimed for work experience
> 
> If the case officer feels my work experience is inadequate to award 5 points, then will s/he reject the whole VISA application or would s/he still accept it given I still have 60 points
> 
> Glad if someone can share their knowledge on this
> Thanks


Don't take a chance. Claim only those points which you can prove by way of documents. I have gone through same scenario but luckily I got the grant.


----------



## nickchamp

Hi Guys 
Please help me for Finding eligibility 
Points find out as belows 
Profession : SAP consultant, (6 Years = 2.5 years (Domain) + 3.5 Years (Consulting))
Age : 29 : Point : 30 
IELTS : 6.5,7,7,7 Band : Joint : 7 band avg
I am planning to apply in subclass 190 which provides territory sponsorship for the same. 

Please suggest if i am eligible for raising PR for australia. 
Please suggest as i have 6 years of Wok exp having under 
SOL : for ICT Business analyst or IT analyst. 

Suggestions hav rewards 
Thanks and regards 
Nikhil chawla (919717775857)


----------



## TheExpatriate

ministainer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant notification 2 days ago for a 189 subclass visa and I have till June ,2015 for the first entry. My passport will be expired on Nov 2015 , is it easy to change passport details after visa grant.
> 
> another question is I was planning to do my first entry in March 2015 then settle end of 2015 does this scenario will affect my PR status in the future ?


Fill form 929 and submit it with a copy of both passports old and new.

No effect.


----------



## asialanka

Hi

for ANZSCO 221112 - Management Accountant, is it mandatory to get an employment assessment done as part of skills assessment?

I thought it's optional and CPA would do it free of charge upon the applicant's request, and the applicant can even go ahead without it and leave the case officer to assess the relevance of applicant's work experience

Thanks


----------



## asialanka

Hi

for ANZSCO 221112 - Management Accountant, is it mandatory to get an employment assessment done as part of skills assessment?

I thought it's optional and CPA would do it free of charge upon the applicant's request, and the applicant can even go ahead without it and leave the case officer to assess the relevance of applicant's work experience

Thanks


----------



## asialanka

Hi

for ANZSCO 221112 - Management Accountant, is it mandatory to get an employment assessment done as part of skills assessment?

I thought it's optional and CPA would do it free of charge upon the applicant's request, and the applicant can even go ahead without it and leave the case officer to assess the relevance of applicant's work experience

Thanks


----------



## skksundar

sudhindrags said:


> If you are getting aus passport for your kid, you may also have to get pio card (not sure about this) to enter India.


I think you're right! One my bro's pal had this issue since they didn't apply for few years after he was born!!


----------



## SDS

Hello Everyone
By the grace of Sai Babaji I got my golden email today from my agent. DIBP has issued the visa on 27 Nov. I'm very greatful to the whole forum and the seniors for the support in the ups and downs we have shared as a family.
All the best to everyone who are going to apply for immigration and to all the people who are waiting for their visa to come.
Thank You
Best Regards
SDS


----------



## Akin

Jaya.H said:


> Hi Akin,
> 
> Yours was Brisbane team or Adelaide Team.
> Is there any direct no to reach the team directly or do I need to call 131881.
> Shall I ask them to connect me to Adelaide Team 6?
> 
> Thanks
> Jaya


Brisbane. Adelaide is somewhat slower than Brisbane, I guess they do extra check. Relax, it's around the corner.


----------



## thomasvo

I have a question.
I'm filling out my application and at one point they ask for "Previous countries of residence"
I have been in Australia twice on a working holiday (2 separate periods). The first time I mainly travelled around and had the odd farm job here and there. The second year I lived in Sydney in a hostel for half a year or so, after that I moved to the sunny coast for a while.
Do I need to add Australia to previous countries of residence and give them addresses?


----------



## kevin538

SDS said:


> Hello Everyone
> By the grace of Sai Babaji I got my golden email today from my agent. DIBP has issued the visa on 27 Nov. I'm very greatful to the whole forum and the seniors for the support in the ups and downs we have shared as a family.
> All the best to everyone who are going to apply for immigration and to all the people who are waiting for their visa to come.
> Thank You
> Best Regards
> SDS


Many Congratulations Sai Ram, wish you all the best for your future ozz life.


----------



## viju_009

Dear All 

Got our invite today. Nice to be part of the club..


----------



## Stakeout

IndigoKKing said:


> If you have sent the requested docs and don't hear back in a week, you should call to check.
> 
> People shouldn't call and distract the COs for general queries on their application, particularly before 3 months from the date of application. However, if a CO is allocated and you responded with the requirements, nothing wrong in calling after a week to check.


Yeah good advice. I guess I will make a call on Monday first thing in the morning. Besides, my 28 days deadline and the 3 months processing is up by the end of the next week anyway.


----------



## sudhindrags

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> for ANZSCO 221112 - Management Accountant, is it mandatory to get an employment assessment done as part of skills assessment?
> 
> I thought it's optional and CPA would do it free of charge upon the applicant's request, and the applicant can even go ahead without it and leave the case officer to assess the relevance of applicant's work experience
> 
> Thanks


Skill assessment involves assessment of your graduation/education and work experience. What skill assessment you have done so far?


----------



## jkg

SDS said:


> Hello Everyone
> By the grace of Sai Babaji I got my golden email today from my agent. DIBP has issued the visa on 27 Nov. I'm very greatful to the whole forum and the seniors for the support in the ups and downs we have shared as a family.
> All the best to everyone who are going to apply for immigration and to all the people who are waiting for their visa to come.
> Thank You
> Best Regards
> SDS


Congrats


----------



## prattech

Congrats to all who got invitation today and good luck with further processing.

:fingerscrossed: 60 points in 2613 with date of effect - 28 NOV '14


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

PCC -- INDIA??

we apply from passport seva in India and we get an appointment. Please tell me the process??


----------



## viju_009

Very Happy for SKG. sairam


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

luxalexis said:


> 1. You need to pay the visa fee in one go.
> 2.You take a print of HAP ID after lodge and go to any affiliated hospital
> 3.Panel clinic will send directly to DIBP
> 
> Hope i have answered your queries


Yes got it. Thank you!


----------



## asialanka

It's CPA skills assessment to certify ACMA (CIMA UK) is equivalent to an AUS business degree

Just wondering about the experience assessment part as some agents prefer not to take it and send their applicants direct into the VISA process


----------



## Igor1711

I've read few last pages of this topic and saw that few of you call them and got your grants very soon after that....
I am in a doubt, shell I call them too (10 hours difference form my home town), or maybe to send them an email?
As you can see from my signature it's been a long time ago since I applied for my 189 visa, though I recently include my family in the application. 

ON September 11, My CO asked us to do Medical and PCCs (while my wife and kids still were Non-Migrating Members), and we did Medical on September 25. I got that message in my Immi account that "medical has been finalised....." so I hope there are no open issues about that.
another question is, what else could I possibly upload for my wife, I already uploaded her IELTS certificate, our marriage certificate, copy of her passport. What I didn't upload is form 1221 and nobody asked for it yet.


----------



## gurpreetsm

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> PCC -- INDIA??
> 
> we apply from passport seva in India and we get an appointment. Please tell me the process??



1. Fill and Uplaod your application online that will generate application number.
2. Take a application print out.
3. Walk-in to your Passport Seva kendra between 9-11 AM. Its 2 hours process and you will get PCC at the same time if physical police verification is not required.


----------



## sudhindrags

asialanka said:


> It's CPA skills assessment to certify ACMA (CIMA UK) is equivalent to an AUS business degree
> 
> Just wondering about the experience assessment part as some agents prefer not to take it and send their applicants direct into the VISA process


Not sure about CPA. But, most of the skill assessment parties do assessment for both - education and work experience. Search for threads related to CPA. That may give you better information.


----------



## mol1

Hi thomasvo, 

I applied yesterday and I am the same as you I have been in australia for two years, two separate periods..When you go to add a country it just asks for the most recent address you had in that country so that's what I put i, just the last address I had in Australia( even though I had several).so guess that's all you need? Hope that's right anyway


----------



## sivakumar s s

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> PCC -- INDIA??
> 
> we apply from passport seva in India and we get an appointment. Please tell me the process??


Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project


Fill form => Pay Fee: 500 Inr => Get ARN 

Walk-in to your PSK ( Confirm that PSK is accepting walkin with ARN in this no: 1800-258-1800 )

2-3 hours => your PCC in hand (if physical police verification is not required
else will take 10-15 days depends on the speed of police dept).


By the way today I got my PCC.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

sivakumar s s said:


> Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project
> 
> Fill form => Pay Fee: 500 Inr => Get ARN
> 
> Walk-in to your PSK ( Confirm that PSK is accepting walkin with ARN in this no: 1800-258-1800 )
> 
> 2-3 hours => your PCC in hand (if physical police verification is not required
> else will take 10-15 days depends on the speed of police dept).
> 
> By the way today I got my PCC.


Hello, 

I got the ARN without paying that 500 rs. Once i entered the correct details, the arn got generated and i have a print out of it. I thought i have to pay 500 in direct. Because of your post, I'm quite confused now abt the sequence of events


----------



## sivakumar s s

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Hi there!
> well I want to know medical part.
> 1. when we get ref number for medical, then do we also get where to get it done from?? OR we can get medical done from any hospital of our choice. Please update!!


India


----------



## sivakumar s s

rkrishnaraj said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got the ARN without paying that 500 rs. Once i entered the correct details, the arn got generated and i have a print out of it. I thought i have to pay 500 in direct. Because of your post, I'm quite confused now abt the sequence of events


*typo error*

Get ARN print out


----------



## sivakumar s s

kevin538 said:


> Guys today we have received our grant letter,
> 
> Still we can't believe the surprise, Today I called DIBP 61-731367000 @ 9 AM Brisbane time as one of our friend suggested in the forum, got connected with in few minutes one lady with sweet voice answered and she asked for the application number n she said "your medicals has been finalized on so an so date after that there is no communication correct" and she disconnected the phone saying that we will take it from there don't worry,
> After this call I loged in immi site and had the surprise my application status was changed from "Progress to Finalized" n my agent sent congratulations message with the Grant Letter .
> Thanks to Almighty god and the forum buddies without your support this wouldn't possible.
> Those who are awaiting for long time I request you to call DIBP you will see the magic.
> God Bless you all.



Congrats Kevin Its Big day for you... lane:


----------



## sivakumar s s

:welcome::second:


SDS said:


> Hello Everyone
> By the grace of Sai Babaji I got my golden email today from my agent. DIBP has issued the visa on 27 Nov. I'm very greatful to the whole forum and the seniors for the support in the ups and downs we have shared as a family.
> All the best to everyone who are going to apply for immigration and to all the people who are waiting for their visa to come.
> Thank You
> Best Regards
> SDS



Congrats SDS,

Enjoy this happy moments:second:


----------



## vishakbhat

Hi,

Got my invite yesterday night. Created Immi Account and have started to update details.

-------------
ANZSCO code: 261311, ACS assessment: 11-Jul-2014, IELTS: 9, 8.5, 7, 8 (18-Oct-2014), EOI submitted: 30-Oct-2014, Invite: 28-Nov-2014
-------------


----------



## Siriish

I am not able find the link for 189 visa in Immiaccount application type. Pls help.


----------



## thomasvo

Siriish said:


> I am not able find the link for 189 visa in Immiaccount application type. Pls help.


If you have an invitation you need to login in SkillSelect where you will see a button "Apply for visa"which will redirect you to ImmiAccount


----------



## alokexe

i have applied with 65 points in 261111 on 22nd November. Let see if I get invite on 28th November round.


----------



## liferaja

sarah_OZ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congratulations to those who got invite today!!!!:cheer2:
> I am creating a thread for all applicants who lodged their visas in October 2014, so we can monitor the timeline..
> 
> :welcome:


Lodging an expression of Interest and Lodging of Visa, are totally different....Be careful, what sort of thread u r running.....confusing people....:juggle:


----------



## jabberaussie

Yoshiky12 said:


> Im with Adelaide Team 6, where did you find the number? I called general inquiry today after waiting for 1hr i gave up.
> 
> Can you share the number if you know it?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry I don't know the number. But I am sure to find it from someone's post in this thread. Will PM if I find it.

Adelaide team is a bit slow, rite?


----------



## mandy2137

Hello, 

Will current company payslips be suffice as proof of salary? 

thanks


----------



## mandy2137

harilal1977 said:


> yes but provide for 6 months



Thanks Hari,

Yes, I have been working 2nd company since 8 months so I have all these months slips. Moreover, my salary was quite low in first company, so it was cash in hand, I prepared salary certificate on company letter head and will certified. In this case, do I need to submit 1st company salary slips along side salary certificate? and I do not have tax related docs, am not claiming exp points. will it be any drawback?


----------



## mandy2137

harilal1977 said:


> actually no idea ...i submitted last 3 years form 16 ( including current company)and last company appointment letter ,promotion and reliving letter ..and current company appointment letter and 6 months pay slip
> 
> guys please help him ...


no problem friend, thanks by the way


----------



## nickpma

liferaja said:


> Lodging an expression of Interest and Lodging of Visa, are totally different....Be careful, what sort of thread u r running.....confusing people....:juggle:


Hey liferaja, I see you are a Business Analyst and lodged your application 1 day before me. I'm a Systems Analyst and lodged my visa on the 3rd of October.

You haven't heard anything have you?
And what's your plan for going to Australia? Already got a date/place in mind?
And do you know anything about the current IT job market?


----------



## sivakumar s s

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks Hari,
> 
> Yes, I have been working 2nd company since 8 months so I have all these months slips. Moreover, my salary was quite low in first company, so it was cash in hand, I prepared salary certificate on company letter head and will certified. In this case, do I need to submit 1st company salary slips along side salary certificate? and I do not have tax related docs, am not claiming exp points. will it be any drawback?


Hi Mandy,

*Current company:*
Offer letter, 6 months pay slip, Form 16 (if you have) , appraisal (if any)

*Previous Companies:*
Offer, appraisal(if any), Relieving letter, Form 16(it is sufficient).


For your case in your previous company as your dont have Form 16
you can submit what ever proof you have in hand like:

Salary certificate or/and 
 a salary slip in each quarter per year (like J,A,J,Oct..) or/and 
 bank statements



All the best.

I guess u r asking for Visa application.


----------



## sibasishrout

please send me also. Is it team specific? Mine is Adelaide team 7. 



jabberaussie said:


> Sorry I don't know the number. But I am sure to find it from someone's post in this thread. Will PM if I find it.
> 
> Adelaide team is a bit slow, rite?


----------



## MKIRESL

sudhindrags said:


> By looking at current trend, they are asking for form 1221 and 80 for most if the applicants.
> 
> I am under the impression that form 80 is required for main applicants and 1221 for dependents. Please clarify if my understanding is correct.


In my case processing team askd both form 80 and 1221 along with cv only for me and don't ask anything for my spouse.


----------



## viju_009

Guys need your help.

My wife is the primary applicant and we had taken a housing loan, which will take us another three years to re-pay it.

Will having an housing/ personal loan affect the visa application process? can we move to australia despite having a emi to be paid, though we have made arrangements to disburse the emi amount for the first 6 months whilst we hunt for job in australia. 

we are a bit worried if this could be a deciding factor for the CO.

Appreciate your response..


----------



## rkrishnaraj

viju_009 said:


> Guys need your help.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and we had taken a housing loan, which will take us another three years to re-pay it.
> 
> Will having an housing/ personal loan affect the visa application process? can we move to australia despite having a emi to be paid, though we have made arrangements to disburse the emi amount for the first 6 months whilst we hunt for job in australia.
> 
> we are a bit worried if this could be a deciding factor for the CO.
> 
> Appreciate your response..


Nothing to worry. This emi will not clash with your immigration process in my point of view.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

viju_009 said:


> Guys need your help.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and we had taken a housing loan, which will take us another three years to re-pay it.
> 
> Will having an housing/ personal loan affect the visa application process? can we move to australia despite having a emi to be paid, though we have made arrangements to disburse the emi amount for the first 6 months whilst we hunt for job in australia.
> 
> we are a bit worried if this could be a deciding factor for the CO.
> 
> Appreciate your response..


EMI has nothing to do with your Visa Processing.
Australia or DIBP or CO wouldnt care how you manage your EMI.


----------



## viju_009

thanks krishna


hoping if any one from this forum has got it with outstanding loans


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys

What documents we need to submit for main applicant and spouse on reciept of invite


----------



## sudhindrags

nickpma said:


> Hey liferaja, I see you are a Business Analyst and lodged your application 1 day before me. I'm a Systems Analyst and lodged my visa on the 3rd of October.
> 
> You haven't heard anything have you?
> And what's your plan for going to Australia? Already got a date/place in mind?
> And do you know anything about the current IT job market?


IT job market in Australia - Thats a million dollor question  As per my knowledge, job market is bit tricky and not easy to penetrate for migrants. Everywhere, people having local Australian work experieace are preferred. Hence, getting first job is real big thing. I am expecting lot of initial struggle. Also, we need to keep our preferences away for getting our first IT job. I am trying to expand my knowledge as much as possible. Also hoping for luck factor


----------



## sudhindrags

MKIRESL said:


> In my case processing team askd both form 80 and 1221 along with cv only for me and don't ask anything for my spouse.


Hmm. I have already uploaded form 80 for both. Have to see form 1221. But, the link in IMMI account asks only for form 80. Also, I am thinking about uploading my previous passport and visa/travel stamps.


----------



## sudhindrags

Not much movement in October List. Hope it will pick up from December 1st.


----------



## Patfam

Hi everyone.... I'm pleased to say that I received my direct grant today! I had given up form this week and received it after 5 pm aus time! So it was a big surprise! I did not upload a form 80 and was not asked for one either...(visa lodged on 24 sept)

For those needing phone numbers... I saw numbers on the 189 august thread toward the end of the thread as people were also calling for updates in that thread..

We've all come so far! So many people are desperate to get 60 points never mind waiting for their visa. So well done everyone we are all the lucky ones and I wish you all the best for speedy grants!


----------



## GinjaNINJA

sudhindrags said:


> Hmm. I have already uploaded form 80 for both. Have to see form 1221. But, the link in IMMI account asks only for form 80. Also, I am thinking about uploading my previous passport and visa/travel stamps.


Mate Visa document checklist doesnt ask you upload previous passport & visa/ stamps.
Respect the Visa checklist.
Also if you want to upload unwanted docs go ahead but dont post it on forum. People will read the same & have similar doubts.


----------



## sudhindrags

GinjaNINJA said:


> Mate Visa document checklist doesnt ask you upload previous passport & visa/ stamps.
> Respect the Visa checklist.
> Also if you want to upload unwanted docs go ahead but dont post it on forum. People will read the same & have similar doubts.


This is the information I was seeking. Someone in the forum said, upload earlier passport also as we are mentioning the details of old passports and travel details in form 80. I do not have any intention of spreading any false information in the forum.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi
What documents are to be uploaded for main applicabt and spouse after reciept of invite


----------



## Hector_2014

*One Doubt*

Hi All,

I have started the process of VISA lodging. Currently, after entering relevant details, I have saved my application. Before submitting, it would be great if someone can solve my following doubts: 

I have been in Australia on a 457 for more than 6 months now. Ditto for my wife and kid. At the time of getting my 457, my wife, my kid and I had to undergo a medical examination at an authorized center back in India. Now, while filling out the lodgement form, there's a question wherein we have to declare whether "we have undergone any medical examination for any Australian VISA in the past 12 months". If yes, a HAP id needs to be provided. My doubt is, should I mention the Health Examination Details over here or I should opt for the shorter way and select "No" for the aforementioned question?
I was required to create an IMMIAccount when my 457 was getting filed. However, after receiving the 189 invite, I thought of creating a new immiaccount since I wanted my 189 application to be completely separate from my 457 one. Now, my question is, should I go ahead with the newly created immiaccount or I should consider my previous immiaccount? My previous immiaccount has our health examination details but those are in Submitted stage. Asking this since in case if there are any issues with application being lodged from a new immiaccount, I would stop my processing (through the new immiaccount), again click on "Apply Visa" and enter my older immiaccount details.
It would be great if someone can answer my questions.


----------



## mol1

I would say yes to having completed the medical because other wise you will be required to undergo another medical, whereas if you provide old medical details it might save you the cost of doing another for 189 visa. Also I would use previous immi account. That is just my opinion though. Might be better to be safe than sorry. 

I have just submitted my application, paid and uploaded all documents. Have printed
hap ID to book my medical.


----------



## Indian-in-Sweden

Hi All,

I want to know how is the Job code used while applying 189 visa relevant when we search Jobs in Australia.I have applied under 261313 so can I apply for any software Jobs with any designations in Australia. Also Can we apply for management Jobs under Technical Job code for example tomorrow Can I am apply for Project Manager Jobs under same Visa having 261313. 

I dont know if Employers askor verify which Job code we have in Visa .
Anyone who has some more info please revert.


----------



## mattcuz

Patfam said:


> Hi everyone.... I'm pleased to say that I received my direct grant today! I had given up form this week and received it after 5 pm aus time! So it was a big surprise! I did not upload a form 80 and was not asked for one either...(visa lodged on 24 sept)
> 
> For those needing phone numbers... I saw numbers on the 189 august thread toward the end of the thread as people were also calling for updates in that thread..
> 
> We've all come so far! So many people are desperate to get 60 points never mind waiting for their visa. So well done everyone we are all the lucky ones and I wish you all the best for speedy grants!


. That's brilliant. Are you onshore or offshore? Do you know if it's advisable go upload my CV or not?


----------



## Patfam

Mattcuz - offshore and planning to travel to Australia end year or early next year - Yes, I uploaded my cv - but I didn't upload Form 80 - the quick Brisbane Team is the one that issued my direct grant.
Good luck, yours is around the corner!!


----------



## maxxy03

Indian-in-Sweden said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to know how is the Job code used while applying 189 visa relevant when we search Jobs in Australia.I have applied under 261313 so can I apply for any software Jobs with any designations in Australia. Also Can we apply for management Jobs under Technical Job code for example tomorrow Can I am apply for Project Manager Jobs under same Visa having 261313.
> 
> I dont know if Employers askor verify which Job code we have in Visa .
> Anyone who has some more info please revert.


You can apply for any job, no employer would ask for your job code, you would need to fulfil their job requirement and selection criteria. The ANZSCO Code is only for your PR application purpose only.


----------



## mattcuz

Patfam said:


> Mattcuz - offshore and planning to travel to Australia end year or early next year - Yes, I uploaded my cv - but I didn't upload Form 80 - the quick Brisbane Team is the one that issued my direct grant.
> Good luck, yours is around the corner!!


Thanks Patfam. I want mine to come out just like yours with a direct grant. I ahhev not uploaded my CV, do you think it's necessary?


----------



## Patfam

mattcuz said:


> Thanks Patfam. I want mine to come out just like yours with a direct grant. I ahhev not uploaded my CV, do you think it's necessary?


No I do not think its necessary - however I was not claiming points for work experience (as I didn't have enough Work Experience) however I wanted the dept to see that I did at least have some work experience (I uploaded where it asked for overseas experience I think) - I feel the more documents you can show, the better chances of a direct grant :juggle:


----------



## Vinko

I lodged my EOI on 24/11/2014, and I received an invitation just yesterday on 28/11/2014, just four days after.

Lucky me. 

However, my 189 application, which I haven't lodged, will be in trouble, because of just one police clearance document from Malaysia, which is taking forever to process and, so far, I have a problem with it, too. 

I did live in Malaysia for more than 12 months. That's why I need the police clearance.


----------



## maxxy03

Vinko said:


> I lodged my EOI on 24/11/2014, and I received an invitation just yesterday on 28/11/2014, just four days after.
> 
> Lucky me.
> 
> However, my 189 application, which I haven't lodged, will be in trouble, because of just one police clearance document from Malaysia, which is taking forever to process and, so far, I have a problem with it, too.
> 
> I did live in Malaysia for more than 12 months. That's why I need the police clearance.


Hey That's great news, Cheering for your Malaysian Police Clearance to come as soon as possible :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vinko

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have started the process of VISA lodging. Currently, after entering relevant details, I have saved my application. Before submitting, it would be great if someone can solve my following doubts:
> 
> I have been in Australia on a 457 for more than 6 months now. Ditto for my wife and kid. At the time of getting my 457, my wife, my kid and I had to undergo a medical examination at an authorized center back in India. Now, while filling out the lodgement form, there's a question wherein we have to declare whether "we have undergone any medical examination for any Australian VISA in the past 12 months". If yes, a HAP id needs to be provided. My doubt is, should I mention the Health Examination Details over here or I should opt for the shorter way and select "No" for the aforementioned question?
> I was required to create an IMMIAccount when my 457 was getting filed. However, after receiving the 189 invite, I thought of creating a new immiaccount since I wanted my 189 application to be completely separate from my 457 one. Now, my question is, should I go ahead with the newly created immiaccount or I should consider my previous immiaccount? My previous immiaccount has our health examination details but those are in Submitted stage. Asking this since in case if there are any issues with application being lodged from a new immiaccount, I would stop my processing (through the new immiaccount), again click on "Apply Visa" and enter my older immiaccount details.
> It would be great if someone can answer my questions.



That's odd. Didn't you lodge your EOI using your SkillSelect account which is different from an IMMIAccount?

I have both accounts, and I have the invitation in my SkillSelect account, which is also where I should submit my 189 application. I thought it's the same for everyone who wants to apply for 189.


----------



## Vinko

maxxy03 said:


> Hey That's great news, Cheering for your Malaysian Police Clearance to come as soon as possible :fingerscrossed:


Thank you. I'm very, very frustrated about the police clearance at the moment.


----------



## maxxy03

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have started the process of VISA lodging. Currently, after entering relevant details, I have saved my application. Before submitting, it would be great if someone can solve my following doubts:
> 
> I have been in Australia on a 457 for more than 6 months now. Ditto for my wife and kid. At the time of getting my 457, my wife, my kid and I had to undergo a medical examination at an authorized center back in India. Now, while filling out the lodgement form, there's a question wherein we have to declare whether "we have undergone any medical examination for any Australian VISA in the past 12 months". If yes, a HAP id needs to be provided. My doubt is, should I mention the Health Examination Details over here or I should opt for the shorter way and select "No" for the aforementioned question?
> I was required to create an IMMIAccount when my 457 was getting filed. However, after receiving the 189 invite, I thought of creating a new immiaccount since I wanted my 189 application to be completely separate from my 457 one. Now, my question is, should I go ahead with the newly created immiaccount or I should consider my previous immiaccount? My previous immiaccount has our health examination details but those are in Submitted stage. Asking this since in case if there are any issues with application being lodged from a new immiaccount, I would stop my processing (through the new immiaccount), again click on "Apply Visa" and enter my older immiaccount details.
> It would be great if someone can answer my questions.


To be honest, I would personally suggest to apply through your first Immi account and declare your medical which you underwent for 457 visa. The only test you would need to do is the HIV test which will cost your 50$ per person. 

You can re do the medical again, it will cost you as taking medical would be costly as you would need to pay the fee again although it might quicken the process. 

You can apply with a new Immi account but I am sure you would need to declare that you are on 457 visa on form 80 so be careful and don't make your CO suspicious unless you don't have anything or reason to hide


----------



## maxxy03

Vinko said:


> Thank you. I'm very, very frustrated about the police clearance at the moment.


Have you contacted them, I stayed in UK for 5 years and I had to pay around 100£ and wait for at least a month


----------



## Vinko

maxxy03 said:


> Have you contacted them, I stayed in UK for 5 years and I had to pay around 100£ and wait for at least a month


I have, which is quite funny to me. I called the Consular Division of Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Malaysia, and the lady, who answered my call, could only find out that my application had not gone through, and she did not even know why. She then gave me an email address asking me to send my enquiries to that address.

The funny thing is she worked for the Consular Division that processes all police clearance applications and, yet, she couldn't find out what went wrong with my application, and then asked me to send an email probably to the Consular Division itself!:confused2:


----------



## mattcuz

Patfam said:


> mattcuz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Patfam. I want mine to come out just like yours with a direct grant. I ahhev not uploaded my CV, do you think it's necessary?
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not think its necessary - however I was not claiming points for work experience (as I didn't have enough Work Experience) however I wanted the dept to see that I did at least have some work experience (I uploaded where it asked for overseas experience I think) - I feel the more documents you can show, the better chances of a direct grant
Click to expand...

OK thanks. I was just under 3 years experience so did not claim points there. I did however put up my work reference letter and some tax statements just in case. I uploaded all on 15 October, don't know if I should upload anything extra now.


----------



## maxxy03

Vinko said:


> I have, which is quite funny to me. I called the Consular Division of Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Malaysia, and the lady, who answered my call, could only find out that my application had not gone through, and she did not even know why. She then gave me an email address asking me to send my enquiries to that address.
> 
> The funny thing is she worked for the Consular Division that processes all police clearance applications and, yet, she couldn't find out what went wrong with my application, and then asked me to send an email probably to the Consular Division itself!:confused2:


oh right, well i have a malaysian friend and she is always complaining about the immigration department over there as she works as an HR and have to deal with them a lot. hopefully the consular division is not as efficient as Immigration department, 

Luckily I had all the documents to hand as I recently applied for a 485 Visa


----------



## fuzzyslk

maxxy03, thanks... i have a question in my mind with regards to renewal of PR at the end of the 5years incase we are unable to apply for citizenship... would the oz immi look at the work you did in oz during your stay in order to renew your PR? or is it a simpler renewal process?


----------



## mandy2137

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> *Current company:*
> Offer letter, 6 months pay slip, Form 16 (if you have) , appraisal (if any)
> 
> *Previous Companies:*
> Offer, appraisal(if any), Relieving letter, Form 16(it is sufficient).
> 
> 
> For your case in your previous company as your dont have Form 16
> you can submit what ever proof you have in hand like:
> 
> Salary certificate or/and
> a salary slip in each quarter per year (like J,A,J,Oct..) or/and
> bank statements
> 
> 
> 
> All the best.
> 
> I guess u r asking for Visa application.


Thanks Siva for nice clarification. 

All the best too you as well


----------



## maxxy03

fuzzyslk said:


> maxxy03, thanks... i have a question in my mind with regards to renewal of PR at the end of the 5years incase we are unable to apply for citizenship... would the oz immi look at the work you did in oz during your stay in order to renew your PR? or is it a simpler renewal process?


The Australian citizenship site says this:



> The residence requirement is based on the time you have lived in Australia and the time you have spent outside Australia
> 
> You must:
> - have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident, and
> - not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, in the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year before applying.


(source:Australian Citizenship â€“ Application process for Australian citizenship)


----------



## emran

Hey Guys,

I have my PCC from Pakistan and Saudi Arabia, but they will expire in January 2015 and December 2014 respectively. As I have heard that PCC is only valid for 1 year. Is this true? Also, is this the same case for Medical?

Thanks,


----------



## jhp

*Grant*

Hello Friends,

Today we got our grant letters. I am very thankful to this forum and all the members who have provided me the guidance at each and every step during the entire process.

ACS : DEC 2013
IELTS : June 2014
EOI : 12 Aug 2014
NSW Applied : 14 July 2014
Invitation : 26 Aug 2014
Visa Lodged : 30 Sep 2014 (All docs frontloaded)
CO Allocated : 11 OCT 2014
Medicals : 06 Nov 2014
Grant : 29 Nov 2014

I wish all the best to those who are waiting for their grants!

Thanks all.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

emran said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have my PCC from Pakistan and Saudi Arabia, but they will expire in January 2015 and December 2014 respectively. As I have heard that PCC is only valid for 1 year. Is this true? Also, is this the same case for Medical?
> 
> Thanks,


Yeah its true. PCC & Meds both valid for an year.
Get new Saudi & Pak PCC.


----------



## mikjc6

Hi friends,

Today I received a message from team Brisbane mentioning "Your application continues to undergo routine processing ". It's Saturday, how come I received an email today and how long its going to take for this routine check ups....


----------



## m77

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Hi Everybody! They said 07 days response time after submission of required documents, but i have not received any acknowledgement / response from my CO yet. Should I call to my CO or wait?


Dear Members,


I have recieved my Grant Yesterday(28-Nov-2014) w/o any Visa officer allocated...



*
1> EOI Filed--->>> 27 JULY 2014
2> VISA Invitation--->>> 11 AUG 2014
3> VISA Applied---->>> 27 SEPT 2014
4> Medical Uploaded--->> 17 OCT 2014
5> PCC Done------>>> 10 NOV 2014
6> Grant Recieved---->> 28-NOV-2014*

If your douments are OK and are in Order....You will recieve Grant w/o Visa Officer Contatcting You......


----------



## tinaozzie

its very strange that they are working on Saturday. But maybe Diac has some officers working and rotating throughout the week.


----------



## m77

haseeb1017 said:


> Hi Hasan,
> 
> Today I am assigned CO from Adelaide team 6, in which he asked for additional documents. If you or anyone can help me on following: Overseas Income such as Bank Statement, Tax records and/or pay slips. Does it mean all or anyone one of those required documents. I would really appreciate response.
> 
> Thanks,



Hi Member,

For Salary Slips:

For Companies whose Salary Slips are not available:

1> I have provided offer letter and Final relieving letter.
2> Bank statement to show salary is getting credited.

For companies whose salary slips are available:

1> Salary slips of Quarter ending month.
2> Current company latest sal slips of 3 months.

Additionally Form-16 and IT-Return form.


----------



## philip123

jhp said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today we got our grant letters. I am very thankful to this forum and all the members who have provided me the guidance at each and every step during the entire process.
> 
> ACS : DEC 2013
> IELTS : June 2014
> EOI : 12 Aug 2014
> NSW Applied : 14 July 2014
> Invitation : 26 Aug 2014
> Visa Lodged : 30 Sep 2014 (All docs frontloaded)
> CO Allocated : 11 OCT 2014
> Medicals : 06 Nov 2014
> Grant : 29 Nov 2014
> 
> 
> 
> I wish all the best to those who are waiting for their grants!
> 
> Thanks all.



Congrats!!! what is the occupation in which you applied? ,,,,,,,


----------



## move_to_aussie

Hi,

I have applied for 189 visa and have been allocated a CO. I have been working from home most of the time and hence home location city(City A) and work location city(City B) are different. I have got all my documents(passport, pcc, acs assessment) from home address and experience letter and reference letter show my work location as City B. Will this be a source of problem?? Recently I have been travelling to my work location very often and have also rented a place but do not stay for very long.

Please suggest should I update the address in my application as City B or not?


----------



## jhp

philip123 said:


> congrats!!! What is the occupation in which you applied? ,,,,,,,


261313


----------



## IndigoKKing

jhp said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today we got our grant letters. I am very thankful to this forum and all the members who have provided me the guidance at each and every step during the entire process.
> 
> ACS : DEC 2013
> IELTS : June 2014
> EOI : 12 Aug 2014
> NSW Applied : 14 July 2014
> Invitation : 26 Aug 2014
> Visa Lodged : 30 Sep 2014 (All docs frontloaded)
> CO Allocated : 11 OCT 2014
> Medicals : 06 Nov 2014
> Grant : 29 Nov 2014
> 
> I wish all the best to those who are waiting for their grants!
> 
> Thanks all.


Congrats!


----------



## haseeb1017

m77 said:


> Hi Member,
> 
> For Salary Slips:
> 
> For Companies whose Salary Slips are not available:
> 
> 1> I have provided offer letter and Final relieving letter.
> 2> Bank statement to show salary is getting credited.
> 
> For companies whose salary slips are available:
> 
> 1> Salary slips of Quarter ending month.
> 2> Current company latest sal slips of 3 months.
> 
> Additionally Form-16 and IT-Return form.



Thanks for the reply. About this form-16 I can't find it on forms sections of website. Where did you get this?

Thanks,


----------



## fuzzyslk

maxxy03 said:


> fuzzyslk said:
> 
> 
> 
> maxxy03, thanks... i have a question in my mind with regards to renewal of PR at the end of the 5years incase we are unable to apply for citizenship... would the oz immi look at the work you did in oz during your stay in order to renew your PR? or is it a simpler renewal process?
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian citizenship site says this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The residence requirement is based on the time you have lived in Australia and the time you have spent outside Australia
> 
> You must:
> - have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for four years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident, and
> - not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in total, in the 4 year period, including no more than 90 days in the year before applying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (source:Australian Citizenship Ã¢€“ Application process for Australian citizenship)
Click to expand...


thanks again! so according to the current rules, it looks like they wouldn't be looking at your occupation while your there.. . thats a relief!.. and it does make sense that way, cz alot can change in a matter of 5 years right.. .


----------



## bdapplicant

Congrats its interesting to see DIBP works on saturday!!!



jhp said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today we got our grant letters. I am very thankful to this forum and all the members who have provided me the guidance at each and every step during the entire process.
> 
> ACS : DEC 2013
> IELTS : June 2014
> EOI : 12 Aug 2014
> NSW Applied : 14 July 2014
> Invitation : 26 Aug 2014
> Visa Lodged : 30 Sep 2014 (All docs frontloaded)
> CO Allocated : 11 OCT 2014
> Medicals : 06 Nov 2014
> Grant : 29 Nov 2014
> 
> I wish all the best to those who are waiting for their grants!
> 
> Thanks all.


----------



## bym007

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi
> What documents are to be uploaded for main applicabt and spouse after reciept of invite


Once you start the visa application for your case, it will ask a lot of questions (it is about 17 pages), and after the completion of these 17 pages, it will show a list of recommended documents, which need to be uploaded to the system. It will be the comprehensive list for your case.

Of the top of my head, because I am going to upload my documents this week, I believe you need all birth certificates, marriage certificate, education, work documents, passport copies etc. I may have missed a thing or two. It is easier to scan them in color and upload as it is. There is no need to certify these documents, if they are in color.

HTH.


----------



## sevnik0202

tinaozzie said:


> its very strange that they are working on Saturday. But maybe Diac has some officers working and rotating throughout the week.


They work on Saturday's. A member on the forum got grant on Saturday some time back.


----------



## move_to_aussie

move_to_aussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa and have been allocated a CO. I have been working from home most of the time and hence home location city(City A) and work location city(City B) are different. I have got all my documents(passport, pcc, acs assessment) from home address and experience letter and reference letter show my work location as City B. Will this be a source of problem?? Recently I have been travelling to my work location very often and have also rented a place but do not stay for very long.
> 
> Please suggest should I update the address in my application as City B or not?


any thoughts on this will be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## move_to_aussie

move_to_aussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for 189 visa and have been allocated a CO. I have been working from home most of the time and hence home location city(City A) and work location city(City B) are different. I have got all my documents(passport, pcc, acs assessment) from home address and experience letter and reference letter show my work location as City B. Will this be a source of problem?? Recently I have been travelling to my work location very often and have also rented a place but do not stay for very long.
> 
> Please suggest should I update the address in my application as City B or not?


any thoughts on this would be helpful.


----------



## maxxy03

fuzzyslk said:


> thanks again! so according to the current rules, it looks like they wouldn't be looking at your occupation while your there.. . thats a relief!.. and it does make sense that way, cz alot can change in a matter of 5 years right.. .


Yeah I don't think they would look at our occupation. If you manage to get a PR you are 99% sure of getting an Citizenship


----------



## semaaustralia

mikjc6 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today I received a message from team Brisbane mentioning "Your application continues to undergo routine processing ". It's Saturday, how come I received an email today and how long its going to take for this routine check ups....


In my own case, routine checks took about 8weeks.
Sometimes its faster for Indians because Indian government authorities make information easily available for verification...
Anyway, just be patient...

Cheers.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi everyone

Do we need to submit salary slips also along with itr, form 16 and bank account statements

If ues then all salary slips or few of them


----------



## GinjaNINJA

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Do we need to submit salary slips also along with itr, form 16 and bank account statements
> 
> If ues then all salary slips or few of them


Salary slips(2months in the start, 2 months middle & 2months end of year - single pdf Ex: Salary_slips_2008_to_2014) *or* Bankstatements(Customize Transaction - credit only >> all unnecessary debited amount will be eliminated)

ITR *or* form 16 (all years you've claimed work points for)

P.S No docs required for unclaimed work periods.


----------



## hasanabbas19

haseeb1017 said:


> Hi Hasan,
> 
> Today I am assigned CO from Adelaide team 6, in which he asked for additional documents. If you or anyone can help me on following: Overseas Income such as Bank Statement, Tax records and/or pay slips. Does it mean all or anyone one of those required documents. I would really appreciate response.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Haseeb,

For bank statement you would need to forward them the statement for the whole period(s) of job(s) you have been on, it will help if you can highlight the transfer of salary to your account each month in the statement you share with them.

You would need to share salary slips only for a few random months, just make sure that your salary slips include first and last/latest ones. If you do not have salary slips you can ask your employers or former employers to create salary certificates for you, for each fiscal year there will be a separate salary certificate, make sure that the details of tax paid are mentioned on your salary certificates.

Not sure about the tax records but I think that sharing the info about tax returns submitted for each year might work for you. My salary slips had tax submission details on them too so that worked for me and I was never asked to submit tax details.


----------



## XINGSINGH

GinjaNINJA said:


> Salary slips(2months in the start, 2 months middle & 2months end of year - single pdf Ex: Salary_slips_2008_to_2014) or Bankstatements(Customize Transaction - credit only >> all unnecessary debited amount will be eliminated)
> 
> ITR or form 16 (all years you've claimed work points for)
> 
> P.S No docs required for unclaimed work periods.


And same docs for spouse also


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Dear all,

To all the people in this forum who are helping me all this while, please dont mind that I havent thanked/liked anybody's post. I have desktop internet connection only in my office PC in my and expatforum is blocked by my administrator. Am using expatforum in android mobile in which I cant thank anybody. 

I am very grateful to every single soul helping me out there. 

Thanks again. Excuse me please.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

XINGSINGH said:


> And same docs for spouse also


If claiming spouse skill points(5 points)
1. Skill_assessment.pdf only.*(No work docs)*
2. IELTS or equivalent min 6 band each.
3. PCC & Meds.

If not claiming spouse points i.e migrating dependent.
1. Letter from uni/college or school stating medium of instruction is english. or IELTS 4.5 overall.
2. PCC & meds.


----------



## JennyAus

m77 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> 
> I have recieved my Grant Yesterday(28-Nov-2014) w/o any Visa officer allocated...
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 1> EOI Filed--->>> 27 JULY 2014
> 2> VISA Invitation--->>> 11 AUG 2014
> 3> VISA Applied---->>> 27 SEPT 2014
> 4> Medical Uploaded--->> 17 OCT 2014
> 5> PCC Done------>>> 10 NOV 2014
> 6> Grant Recieved---->> 28-NOV-2014*
> 
> If your douments are OK and are in Order....You will recieve Grant w/o Visa Officer Contatcting You......



Congratsssssssssssssssss


----------



## XINGSINGH

GinjaNINJA said:


> If claiming spouse skill points(5 points)
> 1. Skill_assessment.pdf only.(No work docs)
> 2. IELTS or equivalent min 6 band each.
> 3. PCC & Meds.
> 
> If not claiming spouse points i.e migrating dependent.
> 1. Letter from uni/college or school stating medium of instruction is english. or IELTS 4.5 overall.
> 2. PCC & meds.


But my agent is asking for spouse employment docs also even when I am not claiming points


----------



## GinjaNINJA

XINGSINGH said:


> But my agent is asking for spouse employment docs also even when I am not claiming points


Lol. you handle him. These agents just crack me up. Tell him to upload what you want to upload. What if you had a dependent toddler would your agent ask kids work docs too.

Unwanted, Unnecessary & Redundant when uploaded not only irritates, annoys the processing teams but also delays your visa application processing time. 
Your call mate.


----------



## jasbir

hello friends,

happy to get the invite.

how are you all planning to submit the fees..its close to 3.5 lacs for a family ogf three.

cheers


----------



## rkrishnaraj

jasbir said:


> hello friends,
> 
> happy to get the invite.
> 
> how are you all planning to submit the fees..its close to 3.5 lacs for a family ogf three.
> 
> cheers


Mr. Jasbir, request you not to spam all the threads with your single post rather seeking advice in the correct thread ONCE. you have to take an aud travel card from icici or hdfc or any bank which provides that type of card. 

Fill it with necessary amount and then do the online transaction.


----------



## QWER123

Hi guys Co assigned on 3rd nov .he requested for pcc n medicals.I provided pcc n medicas on 25 nov.How many days needed for visa grant,any guess pls.


----------



## Subaraj

Hi Friends,
This is one forum I have seen more and more helpful and informative. Thanks to each one of you for taking time and sharing the details.

Congrats to all who have received their grant in September gang. I would also like to feel that WOW experience, but still things are not happening as expected. To give you about my timeline, I have lodged my visa on Sept 10th and the CO was allocated from Adelaide Team 8 on Nov 11th 2014. I have submitted the docs requested and the medicals were done on Nov 24th 2014 and the Clinic confirmed that the reports were uploaded. Not sure, why the status is not changing from Requested to Received in Immi Account. Does anybody have any view on this ?

Does anybody from this thread got the Visa Grant from Adelaide Team, please share your timelines. If you have contacted the CO, please share the contact number. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Expecting189

XINGSINGH said:


> But my agent is asking for spouse employment docs also even when I am not claiming points


My agent too has asked for the same, and last year a friend of mine too was asked (by his agent) to submit his wife's employment docs (though he had not claimed spouse skill points).
My friend had called up DIAC to clarify and was told that it is mandatory when claiming points for spouse skills. 
Interestingly he was also asked (by DIAC) the reason why he was hesitant in sharing the documents related to wife's employment "since (contrary to popular belief) it does not affect the visa processing time"!

So buddy this one is a googly, it's up to you how you play it. My two cents, if you have the documents available go ahead and upload them.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Subaraj said:


> Hi Friends,
> This is one forum I have seen more and more helpful and informative. Thanks to each one of you for taking time and sharing the details.
> 
> Congrats to all who have received their grant in September gang. I would also like to feel that WOW experience, but still things are not happening as expected. To give you about my timeline, I have lodged my visa on Sept 10th and the CO was allocated from Adelaide Team 8 on Nov 11th 2014. I have submitted the docs requested and the medicals were done on Nov 24th 2014 and the Clinic confirmed that the reports were uploaded. Not sure, why the status is not changing from Requested to Received in Immi Account. Does anybody have any view on this ?
> 
> Does anybody from this thread got the Visa Grant from Adelaide Team, please share your timelines. If you have contacted the CO, please share the contact number.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Wait until next week for this message to reflect in your immiaccount. It takes atleast 7 working days. Your medicals will examined by DIBP doctors in Australia & the OK report or not OK will be sent to processing team. Patience

Message that'll be displayed : 

*"Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."*

Medical Status will not change from requested to received.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Thanks expecting and Ninja

Will definately check on this

Also do we need to submit form 80 and 1221 as my agent haven't asked for it


----------



## QWER123

Hi guys Co assigned on 3rd nov .he requested for pcc n medicals.I provided pcc n medicas on 25 nov.How many days needed for visa grant,any guess pls.


----------



## Subaraj

Hi GinjaNINJA,

Thanks for your quick response.. Now I am feeling bit relaxed.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

XINGSINGH said:


> Thanks expecting and Ninja
> 
> Will definately check on this
> 
> Also do we need to submit form 80 and 1221 as my agent haven't asked for it


Aint mandatory.
I was never asked for form 80 or form 1221(I literally uploaded 9 documents for Visa application)
Yes I would recommend you submit form 80 for both you and wife. Form 1221 is nothing but tiny version of form 80.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

QWER123 said:


> Hi guys Co assigned on 3rd nov .he requested for pcc n medicals.I provided pcc n medicas on 25 nov.How many days needed for visa grant,any guess pls.


There is no guessing here. Maybe you ll get the grant on Monday or a week or two weeks. Literally cant guess. When you applied the visa you've agreed to 3 months timeframe & you ll get it in time. Its wait game. I waited & everyone else does.


----------



## alokexe

Hi,

Got my invite yesterday night. Created Immi Account and have started to update details.

-------------
ANZSCO code: 261111 (65 points), ACS assessment: 21-Nov-14, IELTS: 9, 8,7.5, 7.5(18-Oct-2014), EOI submitted: 21-nov-2014, Invite: 28-Nov-2014
-------------


----------



## kmdzeeshan

Dear All,

I sincerely need some help here. I lodged my visa on 12 Sept 2014 with 65 points. I have not had a case officer allocated yet. I have uploaded the necessities already. 
How will i know that a case officer is assigned to me ? Will i be getting an email from him or will there be a correspondence on my immi account page.

I see from this forum that most of you who had their visa lodged around the same time i did, have their case officer allocated already or grant received . So am more worried now.

Pls assist


Regards,
Zee


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,

How much time does it usually takes to obtain the PCC-India (Pune)
PCC applied on 24th Oct,
Police verification done on 24th Nov
But there are no updates after that.


----------



## mattcuz

XINGSINGH said:


> Thanks expecting and Ninja
> 
> Will definately check on this
> 
> Also do we need to submit form 80 and 1221 as my agent haven't asked for it


Ja definitely not mandatory. Seems only 50 percent of people are asked for those forms.


----------



## sevnik0202

jasbir said:


> hello friends,
> 
> happy to get the invite for 189 on the 28th november for industrial engineer category. my invitation is valid till 27th jan 2015
> 
> how are you all planning to submit the fees..its close to 3.5 lacs for a family of three.
> 
> cheers


ForexCard or Credit Card.


----------



## jhp

jasbir said:


> hello friends,
> 
> happy to get the invite for 189 on the 28th november for industrial engineer category. my invitation is valid till 27th jan 2015
> 
> how are you all planning to submit the fees..its close to 3.5 lacs for a family of three.
> 
> cheers


Get an ICICI travel card. Easy and fast.


----------



## KeeDa

jasbir said:


> hello friends,
> 
> happy to get the invite for 189 on the 28th november for industrial engineer category. my invitation is valid till 27th jan 2015
> 
> how are you all planning to submit the fees..its close to 3.5 lacs for a family of three.
> 
> cheers


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


----------



## KeeDa

jhp said:


> Get an ICICI travel card. Easy and fast.


Note that don't just get "any" travel card. Normally banks will push for multi-currency travel cards. Do not go for those. They will not work, and you will end up losing quite some money due to the currency exchange rates and fees. You really need AUD-only travel card.

Read this thread carefully: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html


----------



## Inf_18

Hi guys,

I am going to lodge visa (189). As per my information, we will get link to upload documents only after visa payment. Is this correct ?

Also, for health examination, do we get an link to organize for health check up after payment??

Thanks,
Indrajit


----------



## axl84

Guys, my FBI PCC has still not arrived. Tomorrow my 28 days deadline of providing all the pending documents as requested by the CO will expire. I have emailed them but haven't received any response. What do I do? Should I call up and ask to speak with my CO specifically or any CO's fine? Also, will my case be considered if I get my pcc after 1-2 months? Problem is FBI isn't giving any response regarding the same  Worried.


----------



## axl84

Guys, my FBI PCC has still not arrived. Tomorrow my 28 days deadline of providing all the pending documents as requested by the CO will expire. I have emailed them but haven't received any response. What do I do? Should I call up and ask to speak with my CO specifically or any CO's fine? Also, will my case be considered if I get my plc after 1-2 months?


----------



## mikjc6

axl84 said:


> Guys, my FBI PCC has still not arrived. Tomorrow my 28 days deadline of providing all the pending documents as requested by the CO will expire. I have emailed them but haven't received any response. What do I do? Should I call up and ask to speak with my CO specifically or any CO's fine? Also, will my case be considered if I get my plc after 1-2 months?



what I heard if the reason for delay is valid then DIBP will extend the time....however I suggest you to call them tomorrow first thing for acknowledgement of receiving your emails.........because if for some unknown reason CO didn't receive your email then they will take a decision with the documents in hand....Make sure that they received it....if not send them again with the proper reasoning.....

Hope that they'll extend the time for you....


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Indrajit said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am going to lodge visa (189). As per my information, we will get link to upload documents only after visa payment. Is this correct ?
> 
> Also, for health examination, do we get an link to organize for health check up after payment??
> 
> Thanks,
> Indrajit


1. Yes you can upload documents only after visa payment. 
2. Yes


----------



## Mirkomrt

sevnik0202 said:


> They work on Saturday's. A member on the forum got grant on Saturday some time back.


They contacted me by e-mail last Saturday....
That was weird but also nice to see that my application is going forward...


----------



## sudhindrags

move_to_aussie said:


> any thoughts on this would be helpful.


Apply for PCC where you are staying. This is nothing to do with your work place.


----------



## sudhindrags

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How much time does it usually takes to obtain the PCC-India (Pune)
> PCC applied on 24th Oct,
> Police verification done on 24th Nov
> But there are no updates after that.


1 month for police verification itself? By any chance, did you give wrong police station name while applying for PCC? For me it took overall 1 month. 10 days for PCC application to reach police station (Since, my police station was wrong). 20 days after that (Local police station --> Circle inspector office --> DYSP Bangalore --> SP Bangalore --> PSK).

I would suggest, you start following it up with police stations. Goto your local police station and ask where is the application and what exactly is the path it is going to traverse. In my case, the local police guy suggested me to take the verification documents myself and get it processed myself if it is urgent. I didnt do it since I had enough time.


----------



## Ps14

sudhindrags said:


> 1 month for police verification itself? By any chance, did you give wrong police station name while applying for PCC? For me it took overall 1 month. 10 days for PCC application to reach police station (Since, my police station was wrong). 20 days after that (Local police station --> Circle inspector office --> DYSP Bangalore --> SP Bangalore --> PSK).
> 
> I would suggest, you start following it up with police stations. Goto your local police station and ask where is the application and what exactly is the path it is going to traverse. In my case, the local police guy suggested me to take the verification documents myself and get it processed myself if it is urgent. I didnt do it since I had enough time.



Hi,

I enquired at police station and they said that they have sent the report to PSK office back again. But I have not yet heard anything from PSK office.
Should i directly visit to passport office or wait for their sms/email.


----------



## sudhindrags

Ps14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I enquired at police station and they said that they have sent the report to PSK office back again. But I have not yet heard anything from PSK office.
> Should i directly visit to passport office or wait for their sms/email.


As per my knowledge, it won't go directly to PSK. It will either go via District Commissioner office or through the path I mentioned. Ask them how it is supposed to reach PSK? If not, goto RPO (not PSK) and enquire what is the status of PCC application). If they say, it is yet to come, I suggest you to give them an RTI request regarding your PCC application.

You should have raised RTI to RPO Pune after 20 days only. If you raise RTI now, it will take 1 more month for response.


----------



## Ps14

sudhindrags said:


> As per my knowledge, it won't go directly to PSK. It will either go via District Commissioner office or through the path I mentioned. Ask them how it is supposed to reach PSK? If not, goto RPO (not PSK) and enquire what is the status of PCC application). If they say, it is yet to come, I suggest you to give them an RTI request regarding your PCC application.
> 
> You should have raised RTI to RPO Pune after 20 days only. If you raise RTI now, it will take 1 more month for response.


Thanks for the info... I will enquire at RPO .


----------



## sudhindrags

Seems someone is meddling with tracker again. Lot of missing data.


----------



## jasbir

rkrishnaraj said:


> mr. Jasbir, request you not to spam all the threads with your single post rather seeking advice in the correct thread once. You have to take an aud travel card from icici or hdfc or any bank which provides that type of card.
> 
> Fill it with necessary amount and then do the online transaction.


thanks krishanraj....


----------



## Inf_18

rkrishnaraj said:


> 1. Yes you can upload documents only after visa payment.
> 2. Yes


Thank rkrishnaraj ...... and all d best


----------



## Expecting189

Ps14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I enquired at police station and they said that they have sent the report to PSK office back again. But I have not yet heard anything from PSK office.
> Should i directly visit to passport office or wait for their sms/email.


I had applied for my PCC in Pune PSK (Mundwa) on 29th October, police verification took place on 10th November and I received the document on 28th November.
After the police verification it takes anywhere from a few days to some weeks for the document to reach the Commissioner's office. From there it takes around a week to reach PSK/ RPO. Since for you the verification took place on 24th November you may need to wait for a few more days.

You can even visit the Commissioner's office (located in Camp Area) to enquire about the same. Or can call up RPO at 020 25675421 or 020 25675422 between 10:00 am and 12:30 pm on weekdays apart from Wednesday.

If you have paid for the SMS service at PSK then you will receive an SMS once your PCC is ready at the PSK. Also remember that in order to collect the PCC you will need to visit the PSK between 9:00 am and 10:30 am. You will not be allowed to enter if you visit the location at some other time.


----------



## Ps14

Expecting189 said:


> I had applied for my PCC in Pune PSK (Mundwa) on 29th October, police verification took place on 10th November and I received the document on 28th November.
> After the police verification it takes anywhere from a few days to some weeks for the document to reach the Commissioner's office. From there it takes around a week to reach PSK/ RPO. Since for you the verification took place on 24th November you may need to wait for a few more days.
> 
> You can even visit the Commissioner's office (located in Camp Area) to enquire about the same. Or can call up RPO at 020 25675421 or 020 25675422 between 10:00 am and 12:30 pm on weekdays apart from Wednesday.
> 
> If you have paid for the SMS service at PSK then you will receive an SMS once your PCC is ready at the PSK. Also remember that in order to collect the PCC you will need to visit the PSK between 9:00 am and 10:30 am. You will not be allowed to enter if you visit the location at some other time.


Thank u very much for the detailed info. Its much needed...
I will wait for another week before getting impatient.


----------



## JennyAus

axl84 said:


> Guys, my FBI PCC has still not arrived. Tomorrow my 28 days deadline of providing all the pending documents as requested by the CO will expire. I have emailed them but haven't received any response. What do I do? Should I call up and ask to speak with my CO specifically or any CO's fine? Also, will my case be considered if I get my pcc after 1-2 months? Problem is FBI isn't giving any response regarding the same  Worried.


You should call up ur CO and explain everything to him, make him understand ur situation. Also, with FBI in ur country, call them up if you can, try to chase up ur document.


----------



## sbasha

Got the invite on 28th Nov


----------



## avinash4579

Lucky guys
I have submitted EOI with IELTS band W -7.5 R- 8.5 L- 9 S- 7 ON 26TH SEPT 2014 ?
STILL NOT RECEIVED INVITE . I AM A MECH ENGR WITH 65 POINTS...

ANY ADVISE ??


----------



## GinjaNINJA

avinash4579 said:


> Lucky guys
> I have submitted EOI with IELTS band W -7.5 R- 8.5 L- 9 S- 7 ON 26TH SEPT 2014 ?
> STILL NOT RECEIVED INVITE . I AM A MECH ENGR WITH 65 POINTS...
> 
> ANY ADVISE ??


65 points for Mechanical Engg Occupation & no invite .Thats impossible. 
You've goofed up something.
What visa have you chosen in EOI ?


----------



## rkrishnaraj

GinjaNINJA said:


> 65 points for Mechanical Engg Occupation & no invite .Thats impossible.
> You've goofed up something.
> What visa have you chosen in EOI ?


Exactly. No way a mechanical engineer with 65 points filed eoi 2 months ago wouldn't have received invitation till date. There is definitely a goof up i reckon. Mind sharing your details?? Maybe we will be able to share our opinions.


----------



## netrav

*good to see the thread*

I have lodged my family visa189 on Oct 3rd (paid the fees)
finished all the medical tests etc
for 2 of us it got reflected about health checkup but for my spouse it still showing yet to finish, I have enquired and the hospital authorities told no issues with my spouse medical report and have uploaded already along with both of us
yet to apply for PCC
CO hasnt allocated yet..
Does any October applicant got their CO allocated??


----------



## thomasvo

Will DIBP continue to process visa's during the christmas holidays?


----------



## A.I.

thomasvo said:


> Will DIBP continue to process visa's during the christmas holidays?


No processing... holidays from 20 Dec to 4 Jan. Best of luck to all of us


----------



## jkg

A.I. said:


> No processing... holidays from 20 Dec to 4 Jan. Best of luck to all of us


..
Applied on 16oct so ot will be next year then i guess


----------



## msarkar_expat

A.I. said:


> No processing... holidays from 20 Dec to 4 Jan. Best of luck to all of us


Where did you find these dates? 

DIAC official site says that they are closed on 25th, 26th and 29th - https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/australia/public-holidays.htm


----------



## jkg

msarkar_expat said:


> Where did you find these dates?
> 
> DIAC official site says that they are closed on 25th, 26th and 29th - https://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/australia/public-holidays.htm


Even im aware of only these dates..not sure about dec 20 to jan 4


----------



## Hector_2014

Vinko said:


> That's odd. Didn't you lodge your EOI using your SkillSelect account which is different from an IMMIAccount?
> 
> I have both accounts, and I have the invitation in my SkillSelect account, which is also where I should submit my 189 application. I thought it's the same for everyone who wants to apply for 189.


Hi Vinko,

I did lodge my EOI using my SkillSelect account which is different from an IMMIAccount. So, after I submitted my EOI, an EOI id was created. I then got an invite against that EOI id.

Now, after getting the invite, I clicked on "Apply Visa" link, which is present in the SkillSelect account and in the following steps, I provided my new IMMIAccount details. So, my new IMMIAccount has the 189 application while the SkillSelect account still has "Apply Visa" button.

To summarize, I am also in same situation as you, with 2 accounts - skillselect account (where I got the invite and which has "Apply Visa" button / link) & IMMIAccount (which I entered after clicking on the "Apply Visa" button and which now has the invite).

However, since I am on a 457, I had created an IMMIAccount earlier, which contains details of my and my family's health reports. Hence, I was confused as to should I use that IMMIAccount or the one which I have just created.


----------



## TJ Aus

Public holidays in australia for Xmas..are 25 Dec for Xmas, 26 dec for boxing day and then 1/1/15, new year.......
dont know where did you retrieve info regarding holidays from 20 dec to 4 jan......doesnt sound right at all......


----------



## sudhindrags

People applied before 20 th October may get visa this month only if the documentation provided is proper. I see lot of grants in exactly 2 months.


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> People applied before 20 th October may get visa this month only if the documentation provided is proper. I see lot of grants in exactly 2 months.


Wow fingers crossed


----------



## vocalize

Dear all, 
I'm overjoyed to announce that I got the best birthday present ever today: a direct grant in my email!!! 
Thank you to everyone who has posted here and helped guide me through the whole process. 
For those still waiting, hang in there, I believe your grant will be with you at the best moment!


----------



## TJ Aus

yay... that sounds good................


----------



## mattcuz

vocalize said:


> Dear all,
> I'm overjoyed to announce that I got the best birthday present ever today: a direct grant in my email!!!
> Thank you to everyone who has posted here and helped guide me through the whole process.
> For those still waiting, hang in there, I believe your grant will be with you at the best moment!


That is so awesome!!! Wow. What docs did you upload and when?


----------



## abhifirewall

Hi Everyone,

The wait comes to an end. I got the grant letter today for my wife and I.
Thanks to all of you for your valuable support and guidance. I would have never thought to do it on my own without your help.

Below is my timeline in detail:
Visa Subclass: 189
ACS Skill: 261313| ACS March 3 2014 - Results +ve: April 28 2014| 
IELTS March 15 2014 - L:8.5 R:9 S:7.5 W:7.5 | 
EOI Submitted- April 28 2014 (60 Points)|Invite: May 12 2014|
Visa Lodged: June 30 2014|
India PCC: Sept 8, 2014| 
US PCC Applied: Aug 208, 2014 Received: Nov 28, 2014|
Medical: Sept 6 2014|
CO: Sept 26 2014|
Grant: Nov 30 2014

*Advice from my experience:
*I was pending with one document for FBI Clearance for last 2 months. As soon I got the document I uploaded and sent a mail to GSM Allocated and called them within a few hours.
They reviewed my documents and gave the grant letter within 10 min of the call.
So dont worry about calling them the same day all documents are uploaded.


----------



## Mirkomrt

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The wait comes to an end. I got the grant letter today for my wife and I.
> Thanks to all of you for your valuable support and guidance. I would have never thought to do it on my own without your help.
> 
> Below is my timeline in detail:
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ACS Skill: 261313| ACS March 3 2014 - Results +ve: April 28 2014|
> IELTS March 15 2014 - L:8.5 R:9 S:7.5 W:7.5 |
> EOI Submitted- April 28 2014 (60 Points)|Invite: May 12 2014|
> Visa Lodged: June 30 2014|
> India PCC: Sept 8, 2014|
> US PCC Applied: Aug 208, 2014 Received: Nov 28, 2014|
> Medical: Sept 6 2014|
> CO: Sept 26 2014|
> Grant: Nov 30 2014
> 
> *Advice from my experience:
> *I was pending with one document for FBI Clearance for last 2 months. As soon I got the document I uploaded and sent a mail to GSM Allocated and called them within a few hours.
> They reviewed my documents and gave the grant letter within 10 min of the call.
> So dont worry about calling them the same day all documents are uploaded.



Hi,
First of all congratulation for your grant...
A quick question. I'm not sure I understand your advice... 
You mean that because you have called, they reviewed your document and so they granted the visa, or that calling was not necessary...


----------



## Mirkomrt

sudhindrags said:


> Seems someone is meddling with tracker again. Lot of missing data.


I guess so...
I have added myself a few times during the last couple of months because I keep disappearing.


----------



## XINGSINGH

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The wait comes to an end. I got the grant letter today for my wife and I.
> Thanks to all of you for your valuable support and guidance. I would have never thought to do it on my own without your help.
> 
> Below is my timeline in detail:
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ACS Skill: 261313| ACS March 3 2014 - Results +ve: April 28 2014|
> IELTS March 15 2014 - L:8.5 R:9 S:7.5 W:7.5 |
> EOI Submitted- April 28 2014 (60 Points)|Invite: May 12 2014|
> Visa Lodged: June 30 2014|
> India PCC: Sept 8, 2014|
> US PCC Applied: Aug 208, 2014 Received: Nov 28, 2014|
> Medical: Sept 6 2014|
> CO: Sept 26 2014|
> Grant: Nov 30 2014
> 
> Advice from my experience:
> I was pending with one document for FBI Clearance for last 2 months. As soon I got the document I uploaded and sent a mail to GSM Allocated and called them within a few hours.
> They reviewed my documents and gave the grant letter within 10 min of the call.
> So dont worry about calling them the same day all documents are uploaded.


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

vocalize said:


> Dear all,
> I'm overjoyed to announce that I got the best birthday present ever today: a direct grant in my email!!!
> Thank you to everyone who has posted here and helped guide me through the whole process.
> For those still waiting, hang in there, I believe your grant will be with you at the best moment!


Congrats


----------



## abhifirewall

Mirkomrt said:


> Hi,
> First of all congratulation for your grant...
> A quick question. I'm not sure I understand your advice...
> You mean that because you have called, they reviewed your document and so they granted the visa, or that calling was not necessary...


Calling is not necessary if you are ok to wait.  
I called them and they reviewed the documents while on call and then sent the grant letter after the call was over.


----------



## vimalnair

vocalize said:


> Dear all,
> I'm overjoyed to announce that I got the best birthday present ever today: a direct grant in my email!!!
> Thank you to everyone who has posted here and helped guide me through the whole process.
> For those still waiting, hang in there, I believe your grant will be with you at the best moment!


Congrats buddy... It would be a double celebrations for you. Njoy. Please update your timelines as well as the tracker.


----------



## VG1302

didula said:


> Hey I feel your frustration and axiety!!
> 
> I applied in 15th September and still haven't got the grant!  CO confirmed receiving medicals on 25th November... Still no word after that! Making me go crazy!




Tell me about it. DIBP received my medicals on 18 Nov. Yet to hear from my CO yet. As they say, the wait makes the experience all the more worth it...


----------



## vocalize

Thank you!
I uploaded all documents following the 189 application check list (Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist) on 27 Aug. Did not upload form 80. PCC and medical were then uploaded in September. 



mattcuz said:


> That is so awesome!!! Wow. What docs did you upload and when?


----------



## avinash4579

I have filed EOI on 26th sept for 189 I have filed EOI on 26th sept and my points are 65 ,code mech engr when should I expect my PR invite ? Pl advise
code


----------



## avinash4579

What details you need ? Pl let me know


----------



## tinaozzie

any Oct applicant got grant today????


----------



## avinash4579

Age 35
Qual BE mech + MBA
W
Work experience : 10 -12 years
Ielts W - 7.5 R-9 L-8.5 S -7
Is this coming to 65 points? 
Secondly I filed my EOI on 26th sept I am confused as my consultant is saying wait for another month??


----------



## rkrishnaraj

avinash4579 said:


> Age 35
> Qual BE mech + MBA
> W
> Work experience : 10 -12 years
> Ielts W - 7.5 R-9 L-8.5 S -7
> Is this coming to 65 points?
> Secondly I filed my EOI on 26th sept I am confused as my consultant is saying wait for another month??


What occupation you're nominating yourself?? Did you apply for necessary assessment. In general, mech engineer should go with Engineers Australia if they are working in the same stream. 

With respect to consultant, did u actually see the copy of submitted EOI??


----------



## supertoblerone

The message on immiAccount has changed from "Organise your health examinations" to below


Meeting the health requirement
This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
Organise your health examinations.
Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused. If this page has not been updated and the person has completed their health electronically, it is advised they check that the clinic has submitted the results before contacting the department. For advice on how to do this see: Electronic health processing.
Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant

Does this mean i should appear for Medical test?


----------



## avinash4579

rkrishnaraj said:


> What occupation you're nominating yourself?? Did you apply for necessary assessment. In general, mech engineer should go with Engineers Australia if they are working in the same stream.
> 
> With respect to consultant, did u actually see the copy of submitted EOI??


I had my assesment received in July 2014. under code ANZSCO 233512
FROM Engineers Australia. Then I cleared my IELTS with minimum 7 bands across all tests.
I have applied for EOI through my consultant on 26th Sept 2014. I have not seen copy of EOI myself.

What should I do now?


----------



## rkrishnaraj

avinash4579 said:


> I had my assesment received in July 2014. under code ANZSCO 233512
> FROM Engineers Australia. Then I cleared my IELTS with minimum 7 bands across all tests.
> I have applied for EOI through my consultant on 26th Sept 2014. I have not seen copy of EOI myself.
> 
> What should I do now?


I highly doubt whether eoi got submitted. If you are really sure about 65, then mate u must have got the invitation at least within a month if not immediately. Ask for a copy of eoi. It can be generated as a printable pdf in which it'll be written as status: SUBMITTED. check that first. 

This is pretty much a first time experience for me. 65 points and not receiving invitation after more than 4 rounds.


----------



## Anilnag

jhp said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Today we got our grant letters. I am very thankful to this forum and all the members who have provided me the guidance at each and every step during the entire process.
> 
> ACS : DEC 2013
> IELTS : June 2014
> EOI : 12 Aug 2014
> NSW Applied : 14 July 2014
> Invitation : 26 Aug 2014
> Visa Lodged : 30 Sep 2014 (All docs frontloaded)
> CO Allocated : 11 OCT 2014
> Medicals : 06 Nov 2014
> Grant : 29 Nov 2014
> 
> I wish all the best to those who are waiting for their grants!
> 
> Thanks all.


Congratulations Jhp for your grant. Surprising to see grant on Saturday. Do they work on Saturday as well?


----------



## avinash4579

rkrishnaraj said:


> I highly doubt whether eoi got submitted. If you are really sure about 65, then mate u must have got the invitation at least within a month if not immediately. Ask for a copy of eoi. It can be generated as a printable pdf in which it'll be written as status: SUBMITTED. check that first.
> 
> This is pretty much a first time experience for me. 65 points and not receiving invitation after more than 4 rounds.


Thanks Buddy I will go after the consultant and confirm whether he has really submitted the EOI ?


----------



## Stakeout

My grant just came through after calling them earlier today. 

Turns out they haven't even seen my email (dated 17th Nov) until that call...


----------



## Jaya.H

Stakeout said:


> My grant just came through after calling them earlier today.
> 
> Turns out they haven't even seen my email (dated 17th Nov) until that call...


Which Team? And did you called the General Enquiry No?


----------



## vcr_delhi

Stakeout said:


> My grant just came through after calling them earlier today.
> 
> Turns out they haven't even seen my email (dated 17th Nov) until that call...


Wow..that's great!!! Congrats

Do let me know the number and also the team whom you followed up.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Stakeout said:


> My grant just came through after calling them earlier today.
> 
> Turns out they haven't even seen my email (dated 17th Nov) until that call...


Congrats !!!


----------



## jhp

Anilnag said:


> Congratulations Jhp for your grant. Surprising to see grant on Saturday. Do they work on Saturday as well?


I have no idea about these guys, but I believe they do work on Saturday as well, I was allocated CO on 11th OCT , that was a Saturday as well.

CO was from Brisbane Team 33


----------



## Stakeout

Jaya.H said:


> Which Team? And did you called the General Enquiry No?


Adelaide T4. Original contact was from T8.

And no, called the number provided in the last few pages of the Aug thread. General enquiries can't help much pertaining to follow ups on the requested document which I had sent 2 weeks ago.


----------



## supertoblerone

The message on immiAccount has changed from "Organise your health examinations" to below Meeting the health requirement This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations. Organise your health examinations. Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this. Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused. If this page has not been updated and the person has completed their health electronically, it is advised they check that the clinic has submitted the results before contacting the department. For advice on how to do this see: Electronic health processing. Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant .

Does this mean i should appear for Medical test?


----------



## Subaraj

Congratulations stakeout


----------



## bvp67

Ps14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I enquired at police station and they said that they have sent the report to PSK office back again. But I have not yet heard anything from PSK office.
> Should i directly visit to passport office or wait for their sms/email.


I have faced the similar situation. I have given wrong Poilce station (Bangalore) and when enquired they have sent the application back to PSK. Then I went to the actual Police station and requested to officer. The office called to PSK center and within minute application has reached to the police station. (this is e-fil) 

Better to contact your actual police station. They know that how to handle the case 

Hope this helps

Bvp67


----------



## vcr_delhi

Stakeout said:


> Adelaide T4. Original contact was from T8.
> 
> And no, called the number provided in the last few pages of the Aug thread. General enquiries can't help much pertaining to follow ups on the requested document which I had sent 2 weeks ago.


Can you plz share the number since i am not able to find the same.


----------



## sudhindrags

supertoblerone said:


> The message on immiAccount has changed from "Organise your health examinations" to below
> 
> 
> Meeting the health requirement
> This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations.
> Organise your health examinations.
> Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
> Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused. If this page has not been updated and the person has completed their health electronically, it is advised they check that the clinic has submitted the results before contacting the department. For advice on how to do this see: Electronic health processing.
> Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant
> 
> Does this mean i should appear for Medical test?


Seems so. You have mentioned in your signature that you completed medicals on 1st Nov. Hence, Just check with the hospital whether they uploaded the medical documents to DIBP.


----------



## supertoblerone

I checked with them thrice. They mentioned that all test were normal. 

I even emailed DIBP Health and this is the reply:

Good Afternoon

Our records are showing that your health assessment has been added to your visa application. You will need to contact your case officer or processing centre to have this resolved.

Kind Regards,

Jenni Searle

Central Health Section
Strategic Business Solutions Division
Department of Immigration and Border Protection

[email protected]

Ã‚Â*

Ã‚Â*


----------



## GinjaNINJA

It takes a week for below message to reflect 
" HEalth has been finalised for this person ........."


----------



## supertoblerone

But mine is already 1 month already as I did my medical last 1st November. No MOC or CO contacted me so I emailed the DIBP Health already and they didn't comment on it.


----------



## Annsiya

HI Guys,
I even have this situation.I added my husband recently to my application after I was contacted by CO.Medicals was done for him on 17/11/14 and reached DIBP on 19/11/4.Since then it was reflected like " THe health has been finalised.."But when I received an email of saying my husband as additional applicant,It was changed to this status:This person has to go for medicals...I wonder,whether it is referred to MOC ??I emailed CO for clarification.But no response yet..Is there any chance of calling them will help..?

Kind Regards,
Annsiya


----------



## mailtosomesh

Pls share the VISA Tracker link. Every time I save it and open in next day, it says "Google Drive not available"


----------



## supertoblerone

*Yes*



sudhindrags said:


> Seems so. You have mentioned in your signature that you completed medicals on 1st Nov. Hence, Just check with the hospital whether they uploaded the medical documents to DIBP.


I checked with the clinic thrice. They mentioned that all test were normal. 

I even emailed DIBP Health and this is the reply:

Good Afternoon

Our records are showing that your health assessment has been added to your visa application. You will need to contact your case officer or processing centre to have this resolved.

Kind Regards,
/SNIP/

Now I dunno what is really going on...


----------



## supertoblerone

*Ok*



GinjaNINJA said:


> It takes a week for below message to reflect
> " HEalth has been finalised for this person ........."


But mine is already 1 month already as I did my medical last 1st November. No MOC or CO contacted me so I emailed the DIBP Health already and they didn't comment on it.


----------



## jkg

mailtosomesh said:


> Pls share the VISA Tracker link. Every time I save it and open in next day, it says "Google Drive not available"


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=2&rowsperpage=250


----------



## XINGSINGH

avinash4579 said:


> Thanks Buddy I will go after the consultant and confirm whether he has really submitted the EOI ?


Ni n3ed to go to consultant avinash

Just login into eoi and check status

Also check correspondence tab to see whether u got invite or not infact my consultant informed me in evening while I got to know about it in morning


----------



## mailtosomesh

Dear JKG,

The link is not working. Pls see if you can access tracker with this.


----------



## supertoblerone

Try this link:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## sudhindrags

liferaja, nickpma, fuzzyslk - any news about grant? You are the first ones from October list.


----------



## avinash4579

XINGSINGH said:


> Ni n3ed to go to consultant avinash
> 
> Just login into eoi and check status
> 
> Also check correspondence tab to see whether u got invite or not infact my consultant informed me in evening while I got to know about it in morning


Agreed but that ****** is not giving me the password ?
he has only given me the case number starting with 'E' a 11 digit code - which i suppose is the login id ?


----------



## rujutaraval

Mine is also Adelaide team 7.Do you have their number? Have you called them ?


sibasishrout said:


> please send me also. Is it team specific? Mine is Adelaide team 7.


----------



## Igor1711

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The wait comes to an end. I got the grant letter today for my wife and I.
> Thanks to all of you for your valuable support and guidance. I would have never thought to do it on my own without your help.
> 
> Below is my timeline in detail:
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ACS Skill: 261313| ACS March 3 2014 - Results +ve: April 28 2014|
> IELTS March 15 2014 - L:8.5 R:9 S:7.5 W:7.5 |
> EOI Submitted- April 28 2014 (60 Points)|Invite: May 12 2014|
> Visa Lodged: June 30 2014|
> India PCC: Sept 8, 2014|
> US PCC Applied: Aug 208, 2014 Received: Nov 28, 2014|
> Medical: Sept 6 2014|
> CO: Sept 26 2014|
> Grant: Nov 30 2014
> 
> *Advice from my experience:
> *I was pending with one document for FBI Clearance for last 2 months. As soon I got the document I uploaded and sent a mail to GSM Allocated and called them within a few hours.
> They reviewed my documents and gave the grant letter within 10 min of the call.
> So dont worry about calling them the same day all documents are uploaded.


congrats!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdidula

I sent my medicals some time back but CO has not got back to me yet. I want to contact her and ask if she received all the documents and what the status is but do not know the number to call... can anyone help me!!

Co details are as follows:
Donald Duck
GSM Case offices: Team 33
GSM Brisbane

Thanks in advance...


----------



## goodtimes

First of all many congratulations to abhifirewall! 
I have just joined the forum as I am about to start the application process for 189 visa from scratch. I will be applying for ACS assessment this week for 261311. Hope to have the results in 2 to 3 months. Any advice regarding ACS assessment is most welcome. Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## thomasvo

mol1 said:


> I am trying to apply at the mo. But have a question. I did not claim points in my eoi for work experience as I only had 11 months post qualification experience, therefore I marked it as not relevant. ..should I also mark it as not relevant in the visa application even though it is relevant but not claiming points? Confused. Com
> 
> Thanks


I am not claiming any points for work experience either but my EOI had 2 months of experience (which is after ACS subtracted 4 years)
in my EOI it was split up and that job was marked as 4 years of non relevant and 2 months of relevant.
What do I do in my visa application? Do I keep it like my EOI or am I better off marking all 4 years and 2 months of non relevant?


----------



## mailtosomesh

Dear supertoblerone

This one also not working. Its saying "The app is currently unreachable"


----------



## GinjaNINJA

All 4 yrs 2 months as non-relevant in visa app.


----------



## jainneha

*Hi*

Hi Guys,

Got my grant today. Got delayed by a mth due to some personal reasons.. thanks to all who have helped..


----------



## supertoblerone

*?*



mailtosomesh said:


> Dear supertoblerone
> 
> This one also not working. Its saying "The app is currently unreachable"


How come? I just tried it now and it is properly working.


----------



## Siriish

GinjaNINJA said:


> All 4 yrs 2 months as non-relevant in visa app.


I have 2.5 years of non relevant and 5.5 years of relevant exp with same company.. should i split the same in visa application too?


----------



## Zabeen

Got my CO Assigned today from Adeleide Team 8.

Asked to submit for 1221 for myself, my spouse and my 4 yr daughter !?!?

Though form 80 was front loaded...


----------



## Zabeen

Got my CO Assigned today from Adeleide Team 8.

Asked to submit form 1221 for myself, my spouse and my 4 yr daughter !?!?

Though form 80 was front loaded...


----------



## sevnik0202

jainneha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. Got delayed by a mth due to some personal reasons.. thanks to all who have helped..


Congrats jainneha.


----------



## Igor1711

Igor1711 said:


> I've read few last pages of this topic and saw that few of you call them and got your grants very soon after that....
> I am in a doubt, shell I call them too (10 hours difference from my home town), or maybe to send them an email?
> As you can see from my signature it's been a long time ago since I applied for my 189 visa, though I recently include my family in the application.
> 
> ON September 11, My CO asked us to do Medical and PCCs (while my wife and kids still were Non-Migrating Members), and we did Medical on September 25. I got that message in my Immi account that "medical has been finalised....." so I hope there are no open issues about that.
> another question is, what else could I possibly upload for my wife, I already uploaded her IELTS certificate, our marriage certificate, copy of her passport. What I didn't upload is form 1221 and nobody asked for it yet.


any suggestions?


----------



## jkg

Zabeen said:


> Got my CO Assigned today from Adeleide Team 8.
> 
> Asked to submit form 1221 for myself, my spouse and my 4 yr daughter !?!?
> 
> Though form 80 was front loaded...


When did u lodge the visa


----------



## rkrishnaraj

avinash4579 said:


> Agreed but that ****** is not giving me the password ?
> he has only given me the case number starting with 'E' a 11 digit code - which i suppose is the login id ?


Yes eoi id starts with E and 11 digit code. Man, you have paid for it and you should ask them if you have doubts.


----------



## Vinko

Hi Rkrishnaraj, it seems like your ANZSCO code and occupation do not match. I also have the assessment outcome of 233513, but mine is Production or Plant Engineer. Do you mind sharing how did you get your assessment outcome in three days?


----------



## sudhindrags

Zabeen said:


> Got my CO Assigned today from Adeleide Team 8.
> 
> Asked to submit form 1221 for myself, my spouse and my 4 yr daughter !?!?
> 
> Though form 80 was front loaded...


Strange. You are from which country?


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> Strange. You are from which country?


Bangladesh i think..i just saw on the track list


----------



## asialanka

Hi All

For accountants, is there a way to see the total quota allocated and applications received so far. I think it must be there in Skillselect 

Glad if someone shares the link


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Vinko said:


> Hi Rkrishnaraj, it seems like your ANZSCO code and occupation do not match. I also have the assessment outcome of 233513, but mine is Production or Plant Engineer. Do you mind sharing how did you get your assessment outcome in three days?


Mate, plant and production engineer has 3 subclass in the same code. I fall in third class. Automation and control engineer. This code and occupation was assessed by engineers Australia so it does match


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Vinko said:


> Hi Rkrishnaraj, it seems like your ANZSCO code and occupation do not match. I also have the assessment outcome of 233513, but mine is Production or Plant Engineer. Do you mind sharing how did you get your assessment outcome in three days?


Regd 3 days, i applied online using ea newly launched online services in which i was 8th applicant. Mine was in the bunch of lucky applications which were processed in less than a week


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Vinko said:


> Hi Rkrishnaraj, it seems like your ANZSCO code and occupation do not match. I also have the assessment outcome of 233513, but mine is Production or Plant Engineer. Do you mind sharing how did you get your assessment outcome in three days?



Production or Plant Engineer - ANZSCO 233513

Description
Plans, directs and coordinates the design, construction, modification, continued performance and maintenance of equipment and machines in industrial plants, and the management and planning of manufacturing activities. Registration or licensing may be required.
Skill Level
1
Specialisations
Automation and Control Engineer


----------



## rkrishnaraj

jkg said:


> Bangladesh i think..i just saw on the track list


Can somebody link me with the track list!!


----------



## Igor1711

Zabeen said:


> Got my CO Assigned today from Adeleide Team 8.
> 
> Asked to submit form 1221 for myself, my spouse and my 4 yr daughter !?!?
> 
> Though form 80 was front loaded...


I know a girl who got her Adelaide Team asking her form1221, though she front uploaded form80...few days later she get call from Team 13
:-(

but asking form1221 for 4 yo child is ....funny. :-O


----------



## Igor1711

rkrishnaraj said:


> Can somebody link me with the track list!!


i would also like to be linked with the track list too  thanks!


----------



## rujutaraval

Does anybody have contact number of Adelaide team 7?


----------



## mailtosomesh

Dear supertoblerone,

I checked and it was an issue with my chrome. The chrome was open from last few days so was not opening the google drive. 

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## shingi700

Hi abhifirewall
Well congratulation for the 189 visa grant. We just are just waiting for the EOI assessment and then lodge the 189 visa application.
Will keep in touch
Cheers
Shingi


----------



## Zabeen

jkg said:


> When did u lodge the visa



on 24th Sep14..


----------



## jkg

Zabeen said:


> on 24th Sep14..


Yeah i checked the track list...
Thanks for info


----------



## Expecting189

Igor1711 said:


> i would also like to be linked with the track list too  thanks!


The tracker is a google doc at the link mentioned below:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=2&rowsperpage=250


----------



## supertoblerone

You are welcome


----------



## Zabeen

Igor1711 said:


> I know a girl who got her Adelaide Team asking her form1221, though she front uploaded form80...few days later she get call from Team 13
> :-(
> 
> but asking form1221 for 4 yo child is ....funny. :-O


THanks for sharing...from which country the girl was...

what is team 13?


----------



## mailtosomesh

Dear Asialanka,

Pls check on following link.
SkillSelect

Check for the "occupation ceiling" tab.


----------



## MMS

Dear all 

Our company has changed there address and fone number after I had lodged my application.

I want to ask should I upload form 1022 and inform DIBP for change in address and fone number ( in case they want to verify) or should I wait for CO to contact me as I am still waiting for first correspondence.

Please advice


----------



## Mirkomrt

abhifirewall said:


> Calling is not necessary if you are ok to wait.
> I called them and they reviewed the documents while on call and then sent the grant letter after the call was over.


All right... Tomorrow I call them... 
Thanks a lot
Mirko


----------



## kevin538

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The wait comes to an end. I got the grant letter today for my wife and I.
> Thanks to all of you for your valuable support and guidance. I would have never thought to do it on my own without your help.
> 
> Below is my timeline in detail:
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ACS Skill: 261313| ACS March 3 2014 - Results +ve: April 28 2014|
> IELTS March 15 2014 - L:8.5 R:9 S:7.5 W:7.5 |
> EOI Submitted- April 28 2014 (60 Points)|Invite: May 12 2014|
> Visa Lodged: June 30 2014|
> India PCC: Sept 8, 2014|
> US PCC Applied: Aug 208, 2014 Received: Nov 28, 2014|
> Medical: Sept 6 2014|
> CO: Sept 26 2014|
> Grant: Nov 30 2014
> 
> *Advice from my experience:
> *I was pending with one document for FBI Clearance for last 2 months. As soon I got the document I uploaded and sent a mail to GSM Allocated and called them within a few hours.
> They reviewed my documents and gave the grant letter within 10 min of the call.
> So dont worry about calling them the same day all documents are uploaded.


Congrats Abhi


----------



## sumaya

supertoblerone said:


> The message on immiAccount has changed from "Organise your health examinations" to below Meeting the health requirement This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations. Organise your health examinations. Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this. Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused. If this page has not been updated and the person has completed their health electronically, it is advised they check that the clinic has submitted the results before contacting the department. For advice on how to do this see: Electronic health processing. Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant .
> 
> Does this mean i should appear for Medical test?


Yes, plus you should upload your pcc and form 80 also.


----------



## sumaya

Zabeen said:


> Got my CO Assigned today from Adeleide Team 8.
> 
> Asked to submit for 1221 for myself, my spouse and my 4 yr daughter !?!?
> 
> Though form 80 was front loaded...


Told Ya...!! 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## asialanka

Hi

I am applying through ANZSCO 22112-Mgmt Accountant and got 65 points in my draft EOI

The additional 5 points are for the experience

Having 5 additional points would expedite the invitation once the EOI is submitted but 
I am wondering if it would delay the VISA process as a CO would have to check my experience claims and I'll have to ensure all relevant docs are uploaded to back the claim.

However, I have got a positive skills assessment from CPA regarding the experience

Glad if someone could advise which options to chose (whether to claim the points for experience or not) given this scenario 

thanks


----------



## GinjaNINJA

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> I am applying through ANZSCO 22112-Mgmt Accountant and got 65 points in my draft EOI
> 
> The additional 5 points are for the experience
> 
> Having 5 additional points would expedite the invitation once the EOI is submitted but
> I am wondering if it would delay the VISA process as a CO would have to check my experience claims and I'll have to ensure all relevant docs are uploaded to back the claim.
> 
> However, I have got a positive skills assessment from CPA regarding the experience
> 
> Glad if someone could advise which options to chose (whether to claim the points for experience or not) given this scenario
> 
> thanks


With 65 points (including work points) will infact expedite the invitation process for sure.
But to claim 65 or 60 is your call.
Some applicants do underclaim as they cant be bothered to collect work related docs.
Underclaim doesnt harm.


----------



## sudhindrags

No October application grants today it seems


----------



## fuzzyslk

sudhindrags said:


> liferaja, nickpma, fuzzyslk - any news about grant? You are the first ones from October list.


i have checked with my agent, but they haven't heard from immi, in my case. 

she also said that they are still receiving medical requests for others who applied in late september.


----------



## cancerianlrules

didula said:


> I sent my medicals some time back but CO has not got back to me yet. I want to contact her and ask if she received all the documents and what the status is but do not know the number to call... can anyone help me!!
> 
> Co details are as follows:
> XXXXX
> GSM Case offices: Team 33
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Dude!

You really shouldn't be disclosing Case Officer's name on a public forum.

It is supposed to be a confidential matter. Also, this is against forum rules!!


----------



## hgan_16

Hi All,

Today I saw an additional test report request on the emedical site. The additional report requested for was '104 Cardiologists Report'. I have some medical heart history which I disclosed during the medicals and had already gone through the 'Cardio Consult' and the doctor gave me a fit to fly report/certificate. So, today I called up the hospital from where I got my medicals done and they told that they uploaded the cardiologists report earlier and today uploaded the same on the new link request.
Does this mean my Medicals have been referred or is it the CO who requested for additional reports? 
I have asked my agent if he has received any email from the CO regarding this but I'm still awaiting his response.

Any idea on what is going on?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*ACS applied*



goodtimes said:


> First of all many congratulations to abhifirewall!
> I have just joined the forum as I am about to start the application process for 189 visa from scratch. I will be applying for ACS assessment this week for 261311. Hope to have the results in 2 to 3 months. Any advice regarding ACS assessment is most welcome. Thanks and Cheers!


<PM> Apply as soon as possible, they are trying to clear it very fast as holidays are coming near....Speaking from personal experience...


----------



## sudhindrags

fuzzyslk said:


> i have checked with my agent, but they haven't heard from immi, in my case.
> 
> she also said that they are still receiving medical requests for others who applied in late september.


Hmm.. seems they are asking form 1221 from many candidates. I started filling that now


----------



## hgan_16

Hi Seniors,

Today I saw an additional test report request on the emedical site. The additional report requested for was '104 Cardiologists Report'. I have some medical heart history which I disclosed during the medicals and had already gone through the 'Cardio Consult' and the doctor gave me a fit to fly report/certificate. So, today I called up the hospital from where I got my medicals done and they told that they uploaded the cardiologists report earlier and today uploaded the same on the new link request.
Does this mean my Medicals have been referred or is it the CO who requested for additional reports? 
I have asked my agent if he has received any email from the CO regarding this but I'm still awaiting his response.

Any idea on what is going on?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sibasishrout

Not yet. couldnt find the number anywhere. How do people contact them once documents are submitted which CO had asked for?


rujutaraval said:


> Mine is also Adelaide team 7.Do you have their number? Have you called them ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

abhifirewall said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The wait comes to an end. I got the grant letter today for my wife and I.
> Thanks to all of you for your valuable support and guidance. I would have never thought to do it on my own without your help.
> 
> Below is my timeline in detail:
> Visa Subclass: 189
> ACS Skill: 261313| ACS March 3 2014 - Results +ve: April 28 2014|
> IELTS March 15 2014 - L:8.5 R:9 S:7.5 W:7.5 |
> EOI Submitted- April 28 2014 (60 Points)|Invite: May 12 2014|
> Visa Lodged: June 30 2014|
> India PCC: Sept 8, 2014|
> US PCC Applied: Aug 208, 2014 Received: Nov 28, 2014|
> Medical: Sept 6 2014|
> CO: Sept 26 2014|
> Grant: Nov 30 2014
> 
> *Advice from my experience:
> *I was pending with one document for FBI Clearance for last 2 months. As soon I got the document I uploaded and sent a mail to GSM Allocated and called them within a few hours.
> They reviewed my documents and gave the grant letter within 10 min of the call.
> So dont worry about calling them the same day all documents are uploaded.


Many congratulations... 

You won the cup :first: and cheers this happy moments :santa:

When is your lane:


----------



## sivakumar s s

jainneha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got my grant today. Got delayed by a mth due to some personal reasons.. thanks to all who have helped..


Many congratulations  :first: 

Party time for your :santa:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Zabeen said:


> Got my CO Assigned today from Adeleide Team 8.
> 
> Asked to submit form 1221 for myself, my spouse and my 4 yr daughter !?!?
> 
> Though form 80 was front loaded...




Guys, 
What does this *Form 1221* means?

I just front loaded Form 80 alone.


----------



## Expecting189

sivakumar s s said:


> Guys,
> What does this *Form 1221* means?
> 
> I just front loaded Form 80 alone.


It's a shorter version of Form80.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Expecting189 said:


> It's a shorter version of Form80.


Thanks Got it.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1221.pdf

It need to fill some detail informations about current employment

and Educations. Some extra info about onsite Travel.


----------



## nickpma

fuzzyslk said:


> i have checked with my agent, but they haven't heard from immi, in my case.
> 
> she also said that they are still receiving medical requests for others who applied in late september.


Nothing yet...will let you know the minute I got news!


----------



## sevnik0202

endlessmoor said:


> Dear sir,
> I want to go for GSM through Vetassess.
> can anybody here plz guide me.
> is it right to upload the docus etc through an agent? as there is an option for "authorizing an agent".
> If I want to upload the infos by myself , is it possible?
> 
> Plz help.


Yes you can do everything on your on. Agents are of no use. Expatforum has all the information one would require to successfully lodge a visa. I used an agent and the experience was pathetic.


----------



## ravs54

mattcuz said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Just joined this forum. I am also an October applicant
> 
> I can't put my signature up yet as I need 5 posts firsts but I will put it here in the message.
> 
> 133111 | 189 | Onshore Perth |Start getting docs together:25Jun14 |Vetasses Submit:19Jul14 |IELTS Results:27Aug14 L-9,R-8,W-9,R-9 Overall-9| |Vetassess +ve:03Oct14 | EOI submit:65 points - 08Oct14 | EOI Round Open:13Oct14 | EOI:Invite:13Oct14 | Visa Applied:14Oct14 | Medicals: .... | CO Assigned : .....
> 
> 
> How has the process been for you guys so far?


nicee!!


----------



## ravs54

i wanna put my signature too so heres another one


----------



## ravs54

*Visa Appliction*

I have lodged my visa application on Oct 19th 2014 with all details loaded up front. Infact i have finished my medicals and even PCC well in advace. So :fingerscrossed: for quick CO allocation.


----------



## ravs54

bym007 said:


> Quick question for others here: I received my EOI Invite today and I am filling up my application. I wanted to know when and how much fee will I have to pay. We are a family of 3 (dad, mom and a daughter of 5 years). I calculated once and the total was about AUD 5k. But I also read somewhere this is not paid all at once.
> 
> Can someone kindly share link to visa fees page ?


firstly can you apply for your mother and father??


----------



## XINGSINGH

sevnik0202 said:


> Yes you can do everything on your on. Agents are of no use. Expatforum has all the information one would require to successfully lodge a visa. I used an agent and the experience was pathetic.


Endorse ur views sevnik


----------



## abhifirewall

goodtimes said:


> First of all many congratulations to abhifirewall!
> I have just joined the forum as I am about to start the application process for 189 visa from scratch. I will be applying for ACS assessment this week for 261311. Hope to have the results in 2 to 3 months. Any advice regarding ACS assessment is most welcome. Thanks and Cheers!


No particular advice. Just make sure to submit with the required documents in the checklist. It should all go well.
All the best!!


----------



## abhifirewall

sivakumar s s said:


> Many congratulations...
> 
> You won the cup :first: and cheers this happy moments :santa:
> 
> When is your lane:


Thanks!!
IED is Sept 6, 2015. Planning to go there in the first half of next year.


----------



## endlessmoor

sevnik0202 said:


> Yes you can do everything on your on. Agents are of no use. Expatforum has all the information one would require to successfully lodge a visa. I used an agent and the experience was pathetic.


sir,

thanks for the reply

what is this vetassess advisory service is all about?

do they charge for advices?

when i lodged a question, they try to direct me through the payment way....


----------



## sudhindrags

ravs54 said:


> firstly can you apply for your mother and father??


Probably he means dad(himself), mom (spouse) and daughter (his daughter).

Anyway you can apply for your parents. But it will have much higher cost.


----------



## MMS

MMS said:


> Dear all Our company has changed there address and fone number after I had lodged my application. I want to ask should I upload form 1022 and inform DIBP for change in address and fone number ( in case they want to verify) or should I wait for CO to contact me as I am still waiting for first correspondence. Please advice


Can any please advice


----------



## ravs54

sudhindrags said:


> Probably he means dad(himself), mom (spouse) and daughter (his daughter).
> 
> Anyway you can apply for your parents. But it will have much higher cost.


well are you sure? cos ive heard ppl saying DIAC wont grant parent's visa until n unless u show them proper dependency reasons


----------



## GinjaNINJA

ravs54 said:


> well are you sure? cos ive heard ppl saying DIAC wont grant parent's visa until n unless u show them proper dependency reasons


By cost will be too high Sudhindrags means its gonna be around $45000/each parent i.e Contributory Parent Visa.
Non-Contributory Parent Visa - just the visa fee but wait time is 30yrs.


----------



## Inf_18

Hi Guys,

I am going to apply for visa (189). I am going to apply only for me and not going to include my wife in application. Should I add her details in the section - *Non-migrating dependent family members* ??

We are planning to apply her visa in a separate application next year under 189. She already has +ve skill assessment. Not adding her as dependent now because it will difficult for her to follow initial entry date.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Indrajit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am going to apply for visa (189). I am going to apply only for me and not going to include my wife in application. Should I add her details in the section - *Non-migrating dependent family members* ??
> 
> We are planning to apply her visa in a separate application next year under 189. She already has +ve skill assessment. Not adding her as dependent now because it will difficult for her to follow initial entry date.


If shes gonna apply a separate 189 next year you dont have to include her either as migrating dependent or non-migrating dependent. In both cases you ll have to do her meds & pcc.
You be an individual applicant with no dependents(migrating or non-migrating) whatsoever.


----------



## Inf_18

GinjaNINJA said:


> If shes gonna apply a separate 189 next year you dont have to include her either as migrating dependent or non-migrating dependent. In both cases you ll have to do her meds & pcc.
> You be an individual applicant with no dependents(migrating or non-migrating) whatsoever.


Thanks...and congrats for your visa grant 

What is the better way in your opinion to get spouse visa?

Partner visa or a separate 189 application?

She has 7+ years exp. in IT and having a +ve skill assessment. Last week got her pcc also done. (Anyway she will have to do it again next year).

As per my info. partner visa will take time. Please let me know your opinion on this.


----------



## netrav

I've applied on 3rd October.. No traces of CO Allocation yet


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Indrajit said:


> Thanks...and congrats for your visa grant
> 
> What is the better way in your opinion to get spouse visa?
> 
> Partner visa or a separate 189 application?
> 
> She has 7+ years exp. in IT and having a +ve skill assessment. Last week got her pcc also done. (Anyway she will have to do it again next year).
> 
> As per my info. partner visa will take time. Please let me know your opinion on this.


Best option is to include her in your application.
You pay 3560+1760. PR in 3 months.
Since you dont wanna do that next best in her case is separate 189 for her since she is skilled. You shell out 3560 again(BTW visa prices incraese every year). PR in 3 months.

Spouse(partner)visa takes 12-15 months easily for a grant. Visa fee around 3500.


----------



## fly2shashi

MMS said:


> Can any please advice


It's always best to advise of the changes as soon as you can for smoother application processing.


----------



## Inf_18

GinjaNINJA said:


> Best option is to include her in your application.
> You pay 3560+1760. PR in 3 months.
> Since you dont wanna do that next best in her case is separate 189 for her since she is skilled. You shell out 3560 again(BTW visa prices incraese every year). PR in 3 months.
> 
> Spouse(partner)visa takes 12-15 months easily for a grant. Visa fee around 3500.


Right, including her in my application is best option, but not possible for me now.
Initial entry date is same for both of us right?

Is there any option where I can got within initial date and she can join later? (After initial entry date)

Or is it mandatory that we both should be in Australia before Initial entry date?


----------



## GinjaNINJA

Indrajit said:


> Right, including her in my application is best option, but not possible for me now.
> Initial entry date is same for both of us right?
> 
> Is there any option where I can got within initial date and she can join later? (After initial entry date)
> 
> Or is it mandatory that we both should be in Australia before Initial entry date?


Its mandatory to make an entry into Australia before Initial entry date to activate your PR. Its not mandatory start to living in AustrLia. You literally can take the next flight out as soon as you exit customs. Once PR is activated you ll have all the time in world to plan your livelihood.


----------



## Inf_18

GinjaNINJA said:


> Its mandatory to make an entry into Australia before Initial entry date to activate your PR. Its not mandatory start to living in AustrLia. You literally can take the next flight out as soon as you exit customs. Once PR is activated you ll have all the time in world to plan your livelihood.


Hmmm...lets see how it goes.

thank you very much and all d best


----------



## Effindi

Dear Group Members

Today i have received an email confirming the CO allocation.which is AD team 38. I had submitted my application on 24th sept 2014. Today the team has asked me for further details. I need some clarity if any of you would have experienced. 
1. They asked for police clearance of my child who is an infant. Is is that they have requested it by mistake? Other than him they have not requested for any other family members with exception of myself.
2. The CO has requested to conduct medicals. I am leaving for my vacation now and it wont be possible to do the medicals. My question is if its possible i can do the medicals back in my home country or does it have to be from country of my current residence. This way i can do my medicals from home country as well during vacation time.
3. The time given to me to provide additional info is just 28 days. I dont think i can provide all the details since i will be travelling. My questions is how it will impact if i submit the information late by a month at least? 

Thank you in advanve for your feedback.


----------



## nouray27

My agent told me that my medicals are finalized and now all we need to do is wait. Can anyone tell me how long it will take to be granted the visa and whether they do any other check such as emplyer verification..etc.


----------



## sudhindrags

Indrajit said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am going to apply for visa (189). I am going to apply only for me and not going to include my wife in application. Should I add her details in the section - Non-migrating dependent family members ??
> 
> We are planning to apply her visa in a separate application next year under 189. She already has +ve skill assessment. Not adding her as dependent now because it will difficult for her to follow initial entry date.


She can apply separately under 189. But via charges for dependent is less than that of 189 main candidate (actually half). I would suggest you to apply visa together unless you have very good reason not to. Also if you declare her as noon migrating dependent, you may have to get her PCC and medicals done even if she is not migrating with you.


----------



## sudhindrags

netrav said:


> I've applied on 3rd October.. No traces of CO Allocation yet


Wait till 3 Dec dude. Current tend is co allocation after exactly 2 months.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hello everyone...hope you guys are doing good. I haven't been able to check the forum lately but I had a question. How long is DIBP currently taking to grant the visas after the initial application assuming all docs are front loaded. At my time the average was around 3 months but as I can see some have been granted in 2 months these days. Is it 2 months?

Thanks


----------



## sudhindrags

Effindi said:


> Dear Group Members
> 
> Today i have received an email confirming the CO allocation.which is AD team 38. I had submitted my application on 24th sept 2014. Today the team has asked me for further details. I need some clarity if any of you would have experienced.
> 1. They asked for police clearance of my child who is an infant. Is is that they have requested it by mistake? Other than him they have not requested for any other family members with exception of myself.
> 2. The CO has requested to conduct medicals. I am leaving for my vacation now and it wont be possible to do the medicals. My question is if its possible i can do the medicals back in my home country or does it have to be from country of my current residence. This way i can do my medicals from home country as well during vacation time.
> 3. The time given to me to provide additional info is just 28 days. I dont think i can provide all the details since i will be travelling. My questions is how it will impact if i submit the information late by a month at least?
> 
> Thank you in advanve for your feedback.


1. Not sure. Haven't they requested PCC for your wife?

2. You can go through medical test in any country. Just check for the immi Australia authorized medical testing centers in your country.

3. If I were you, I would cancel my trip and give my complete preference to visa application requirements. High chances of visa rejection if you do not complete the required tasks by 28 days and if you don't have proper justification. (I don't think they will accept travel plans as proper reason for not submitting the required things).


----------



## jabberaussie

Got the grant today! Thanks to everyone's support and good luck to all.


----------



## mattcuz

jabberaussie said:


> Got the grant today! Thanks to everyone's support and good luck to all.


Brilliant. Love it


----------



## Usha Abhilash

jabberaussie said:


> Got the grant today! Thanks to everyone's support and good luck to all.


Congrats !!!


----------



## thomasvo

Just submitted and paid for my 189 application
couple of questions

- do I need birth certificate? I have uploaded a copy of my National ID Card. My passport is uploaded in the travel document section as well. Is this sufficient?
- Do I need to upload work experience docs when not claiming any points for work exp? I think I dont but I want to doublecheck
- I had already arranged my medical through immiAccount before I submitted my application. My medical is next week. Do I get any docs from them after the medical to upload? If not, how will it be linked to my application? Does it happen automatically or do I have to do anything for it?


----------



## XINGSINGH

jabberaussie said:


> Got the grant today! Thanks to everyone's support and good luck to all.


Congrats


----------



## sudhindrags

thomasvo said:


> Just submitted and paid for my 189 application
> couple of questions
> 
> - do I need birth certificate? I have uploaded a copy of my National ID Card. My passport is uploaded in the travel document section as well. Is this sufficient?
> - Do I need to upload work experience docs when not claiming any points for work exp? I think I dont but I want to doublecheck
> - I had already arranged my medical through immiAccount before I submitted my application. My medical is next week. Do I get any docs from them after the medical to upload? If not, how will it be linked to my application? Does it happen automatically or do I have to do anything for it?


Birth certificate not required. However keep other date of birth proofs ready in case co asks them later.

Not sure. Upload what you have. No harm in that. At least back statements, tax assessment reports etc.

If the medical institute is authorized by immi Australia, then they will upload it by themselves. You just need to attend the medical examination.


----------



## XINGSINGH

avinash4579 said:


> Agreed but that ****** is not giving me the password ?
> he has only given me the case number starting with 'E' a 11 digit code - which i suppose is the login id ?


U have full right to get pwd
My consultant also shared with me
Bash jim up after all its ur eoi and u r pauing him for giving services not hiding details from u


----------



## sumaya

jabberaussie said:


> Got the grant today! Thanks to everyone's support and good luck to all.


Congratulations jabberaussie!!! Happy for you!!!


----------



## sudhindrags

netrav said:


> I've applied on 3rd October.. No traces of CO Allocation yet


Why didn't you get your medicals and PCC done?


----------



## sep23

We will be submitting additional docs today..co allocated on 27th nov..hope to get a grant b4 xmas


----------



## dimpy01

Congrats Did you call them after you sent requested docs?


jabberaussie said:


> Got the grant today! Thanks to everyone's support and good luck to all.


----------



## Annsiya

Hi Guys,

I am so happy that myself and husband got my grant letter today.I am so thankful to this forum members for all help and support.Also,I got this grant after calling to my team.And I got golden email in half an hour.Thanks thankss...I wish and pray for all who awaits for the grant.

Cheers,
Annsiya


----------



## netrav

sudhindrags said:


> Why didn't you get your medicals and PCC done?


Oh.. I didn't update my signature.. Medicals done in November 2014, PCC appointment on 3rd December


----------



## sep23

No my agent will be sending them an email and uploading them in our immi account as well..will wait for a week or two before calling them..dont know which number to call on though.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Annsiya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am so happy that myself and husband got my grant letter today.I am so thankful to this forum members for all help and support.Also,I got this grant after calling to my team.And I got golden email in half an hour.Thanks thankss...I wish and pray for all who awaits for the grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Annsiya


Congrats!!!


----------



## vcr_delhi

jabberaussie said:


> Got the grant today! Thanks to everyone's support and good luck to all.


Congrats Dude...


----------



## rujutaraval

Got the golden mail


----------



## Jaya.H

rujutaraval said:


> Got the golden mail


Great !! Congrats !!


----------



## jkg

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats!!!


Congrats...
Did u apply in october??if so what date plz


----------



## Jaya.H

Were you able to contact your CO? 



rujutaraval said:


> Got the golden mail


----------



## Usha Abhilash

rujutaraval said:


> Got the golden mail


Congrats rujutaraval


----------



## rujutaraval

Yes I contacted them


Jaya.H said:


> Were you able to contact your CO?


----------



## rujutaraval

I have updated 189 visa sheet but not able to update the main tracker


----------



## asialanka

Hi all

Is it OK to get the PCC and document translations done before receiving the invitation?

Just wondering if those documents should be to be dated after the date of the invitation 

Glad if someone clears the doubt 

Thanks


----------



## sudhindrags

asialanka said:


> Hi all
> 
> Is it OK to get the PCC and document translations done before receiving the invitation?
> 
> Just wondering if those documents should be to be dated after the date of the invitation
> 
> Glad if someone clears the doubt
> 
> Thanks


I don't think they have such restriction. But your first entry date will be dependent on PCC date.


----------



## fuzzyslk

sudhindrags said:


> Hmm.. seems they are asking form 1221 from many candidates. I started filling that now


mate, do you know why they'd want for form 1221 - in the sense, how is 1221 different to 80, cz i remember filling in 80 when i submitted my visa app to our agent.


----------



## sumaya

rujutaraval said:


> Got the golden mail


Congratulations!


----------



## asialanka

Hi all

Is it OK to get the PCC and document translations done before receiving the invitation?

Just wondering if those documents should be to be dated after the date of the invitation 

Glad if someone clears the doubt 

Thanks


----------



## ZHossain

Dear Mates,

I have one query regarding the contact address and telephone number of my employer in form 1221. I am working in a regional office located at a divisional town of Bangladesh and my office head of this office issued the Reference letter for me but Head office of the company is in Dhaka. Now contact address of which office should I mentioned in Form 1221. I guess the corresponding executive at Head Office won't be able to answer about my details if DIBP make any query.

Your suggestion will be highly appreciated.

Thanks.
ZHossain.


----------



## asialanka

sudhindrags said:


> I don't think they have such restriction. But your first entry date will be dependent on PCC date.


Thanks sudhindrags 

But can you pls clarify "first entry date will be dependent on PCC date"

Thanks for ur time


----------



## hgan_16

hgan_16 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Today I saw an additional test report request on the emedical site. The additional report requested for was '104 Cardiologists Report'. I have some medical heart history which I disclosed during the medicals and had already gone through the 'Cardio Consult' and the doctor gave me a fit to fly report/certificate. So, today I called up the hospital from where I got my medicals done and they told that they uploaded the cardiologists report earlier and today uploaded the same on the new link request.
> Does this mean my Medicals have been referred or is it the CO who requested for additional reports?
> I have asked my agent if he has received any email from the CO regarding this but I'm still awaiting his response.
> 
> Any idea on what is going on?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Anyone?


----------



## hgan_16

hgan_16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I saw an additional test report request on the emedical site. The additional report requested for was '104 Cardiologists Report'. I have some medical heart history which I disclosed during the medicals and had already gone through the 'Cardio Consult' and the doctor gave me a fit to fly report/certificate. So, today I called up the hospital from where I got my medicals done and they told that they uploaded the cardiologists report earlier and today uploaded the same on the new link request.
> Does this mean my Medicals have been referred or is it the CO who requested for additional reports?
> I have asked my agent if he has received any email from the CO regarding this but I'm still awaiting his response.
> 
> Any idea on what is going on?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Anyone?


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey Guys can anyone answer my previous question. Whats the timeline for getting a grant after you've submitted the application for 189 and frontloaded all documents.

Thanks


----------



## jkg

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey Guys can anyone answer my previous question. Whats the timeline for getting a grant after you've submitted the application for 189 and frontloaded all documents.
> 
> Thanks


It takes nearly 2months for CO to be allocated and rest follows..sometimes you may get direct grant if they dont need any more info


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

hgan_16 said:


> Anyone?


This just means you need to meet with the doctor for cardiology within that panel of doctors and he will give you a certificate. You need to provide that certificate to the hospital where your tests were done.

If CO needs more information he will request for it. Nothing to worry about.

Thanks


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

hgan_16 said:


> Anyone?





jkg said:


> It takes nearly 2months for CO to be allocated and rest follows..sometimes you may get direct grant if they dont need any more info


Thanks so much bud.


----------



## vermag28

Hi Guys 

Happy to inform you, we have got the grant letter today, though i have logged visa on 30th Sept but my application was showing on visa logged on 2nd Oct might be delay in transaction from bank.

well all goods when ends good.
No CO contacted, no further documentation.

wish you all happy grant.

Visa Logged 30 Sept/2nd Oct| grant 2nd Dec. 

Cheers !!


----------



## Subaraj

Hi friends ,
It's party time.. Got my grant today.. Feeling happy about it.. Congrats to others who received grant today.
Timelines: eoi invite : August 29 2014
Visa lodged : 10th sept , co allocated : 11 nov, adelaide team 8, additional docs sent on nov 19, med nov 25. Grant today


----------



## sudhindrags

asialanka said:


> Thanks sudhindrags
> 
> But can you pls clarify "first entry date will be dependent on PCC date"
> 
> Thanks for ur time


If your PCC date is Dec 1 2014 and medicals date is Dec 2, then you need to make first entry before Dec 1 2015, irrespective of your grant date.


----------



## vermag28

Hi Guys 

Happy to inform you, we have got the grant letter today, though i have logged visa on 30th Sept but my application was showing on visa logged on 2nd Oct might be delay in transaction from bank.

well all goods when ends good.
No CO contacted, no further documentation.

wish you all happy grant.

Visa Logged 30 Sept/2nd Oct| grant 2nd Dec.

Cheers !!


----------



## sudhindrags

fuzzyslk said:


> mate, do you know why they'd want for form 1221 - in the sense, how is 1221 different to 80, cz i remember filling in 80 when i submitted my visa app to our agent.


Form 1221 is almost similar but shorter version of form 80. You can search for that in immi website or Google.


----------



## ronthevisio

vermag28 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Happy to inform you, we have got the grant letter today, though i have logged visa on 30th Sept but my application was showing on visa logged on 2nd Oct might be delay in transaction from bank.
> 
> well all goods when ends good.
> No CO contacted, no further documentation.
> 
> wish you all happy grant.
> 
> Visa Logged 30 Sept/2nd Oct| grant 2nd Dec.
> 
> Cheers !!


Congratulations VermaG!!!

You're the first postor from the Oct Gang. Keeps us hoping


----------



## jkg

ronthevisio said:


> Congratulations VermaG!!!
> 
> You're the first postor from the Oct Gang. Keeps us hoping


Congrats


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vermag28 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Happy to inform you, we have got the grant letter today, though i have logged visa on 30th Sept but my application was showing on visa logged on 2nd Oct might be delay in transaction from bank.
> 
> well all goods when ends good.
> No CO contacted, no further documentation.
> 
> wish you all happy grant.
> 
> Visa Logged 30 Sept/2nd Oct| grant 2nd Dec.
> 
> Cheers !!


Congrats !!!


----------



## IndigoKKing

vermag28 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Happy to inform you, we have got the grant letter today, though i have logged visa on 30th Sept but my application was showing on visa logged on 2nd Oct might be delay in transaction from bank.
> 
> well all goods when ends good.
> No CO contacted, no further documentation.
> 
> wish you all happy grant.
> 
> Visa Logged 30 Sept/2nd Oct| grant 2nd Dec.
> 
> Cheers !!


Congrats!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Subaraj said:


> Hi friends ,
> It's party time.. Got my grant today.. Feeling happy about it.. Congrats to others who received grant today.
> Timelines: eoi invite : August 29 2014
> Visa lodged : 10th sept , co allocated : 11 nov, adelaide team 8, additional docs sent on nov 19, med nov 25. Grant today


Congrats!!!


----------



## Annsiya

Hi ,
I have lodged on Sep 12 2014.And CO allocated on Nov 13 .Added my husband to my application on NOV 25/14.

Regards,
Annsiya


----------



## jkg

Annsiya said:


> Hi ,
> I have lodged on Sep 12 2014.And CO allocated on Nov 13 .Added my husband to my application on NOV 25/14.
> 
> Regards,
> Annsiya


Thanks for the info..
All d best


----------



## IndigoKKing

Stakeout said:


> My grant just came through after calling them earlier today.
> 
> Turns out they haven't even seen my email (dated 17th Nov) until that call...


Yaaaay! Congrats Stakeout...


----------



## IndigoKKing

rujutaraval said:


> Got the golden mail


Congrats... partyyy!


----------



## IndigoKKing

Congrats jabberaussie, subaraj and everyone else who got their grants / CO allocations in the last two days.... looks like the action moved to October already, and the last of the lot among the September applicants will get their good news very soon


----------



## asialanka

Hi

Applying under ANZSCO 221112 - Mgmt accountant

1. Wondering if it's compulsory to fill work experience in the EOI even if I am not claiming points for that
2. If I specify the work experience and tag it as "not relevant" do I still have to provide evidence for work experience 

Glad if someone could share their knowledge


----------



## vermag28

Thanks Usha, JKG, ronthevisio.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

asialanka said:


> hi
> 
> applying under anzsco 221112 - mgmt accountant
> 
> 1. Wondering if it's compulsory to fill work experience in the eoi even if i am not claiming points for that
> 2. If i specify the work experience and tag it as "not relevant" do i still have to provide evidence for work experience
> 
> glad if someone could share their knowledge


1. Yes
2. No


----------



## Igor1711

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hello everyone...hope you guys are doing good. I haven't been able to check the forum lately but I had a question. How long is DIBP currently taking to grant the visas after the initial application assuming all docs are front loaded. At my time the average was around 3 months but as I can see some have been granted in 2 months these days. Is it 2 months?
> 
> Thanks


you can find those details somewhere on the DIBP site....it is said that time frame for 189 visa is 3 months, though I am not quite sure when this period starts, is it when you lodge your application or is it when they allocate a CO....


----------



## Igor1711

Annsiya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am so happy that myself and husband got my grant letter today.I am so thankful to this forum members for all help and support.Also,I got this grant after calling to my team.And I got golden email in half an hour.Thanks thankss...I wish and pray for all who awaits for the grant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Annsiya


congrats! 

I should call them too. :fingerscrossed:

could you please share with us, what did you tell them? thanks!


----------



## IndigoKKing

Igor1711 said:


> congrats!
> 
> I should call them too. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> *189 Visa applied - 03 Jul 2014*


You should.


----------



## mattcuz

vermag28 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Happy to inform you, we have got the grant letter today, though i have logged visa on 30th Sept but my application was showing on visa logged on 2nd Oct might be delay in transaction from bank.
> 
> well all goods when ends good.
> No CO contacted, no further documentation.
> 
> wish you all happy grant.
> 
> Visa Logged 30 Sept/2nd Oct| grant 2nd Dec.
> 
> Cheers !!


woohooo that is so awesome. well done!!! what did you upload to get the direct grant?


----------



## asialanka

GinjaNINJA said:


> 1. Yes
> 2. No


Hi thought of claiming points for work experience only if CPA award a positive assessment on my experience

Has one more doubt... If I were to submit evidence on work experience I could give all pay slips, and appointment / promotion letters

Apart from that would the CO ask for any other proofs

Thanks


----------



## jabberaussie

sumaya said:


> Congratulations jabberaussie!!! Happy for you!!!


what happened to ur application? Sorry, I was not able to follow the thread for some days since I was busy.


----------



## IndigoKKing

asialanka said:


> Hi thought of claiming points for work experience only if CPA award a positive assessment on my experience
> 
> Has one more doubt... If I were to submit evidence on work experience I could give all pay slips, and appointment / promotion letters
> 
> Apart from that would the CO ask for any other proofs
> 
> Thanks


You need reference letters detailing the job role and responsibilities that clearly have a connection with the ANZSCO code. The reference letters need to be dated, signed and should contain contact details of the person signing, in case CO wants to verify.

You may also need to show bank statements showing salary credits.


----------



## vcr_delhi

Congrats everyone who got Grant today. Seems to be a good Tuesday!!
Have a nice time..Enjoy!!!


----------



## Igor1711

asialanka said:


> Hi thought of claiming points for work experience only if CPA award a positive assessment on my experience
> 
> Has one more doubt... If I were to submit evidence on work experience I could give all pay slips, and appointment / promotion letters
> 
> Apart from that would the CO ask for any other proofs
> 
> Thanks


I was claiming 8+ years of experience, and here is what I uploaded:
- employment contract
- reference letter from my supervisor
- pension and disability insurance list
- contributions paid list 

In my case that was suffice....no pay slips, no bank statements


----------



## vermag28

mattcuz said:


> woohooo that is so awesome. well done!!! what did you upload to get the direct grant?


Hi Mattcuz,

I uploaded 
All doc required along with form 80. 
I did not loaded bank statements nor form 1221 and CV.

Cheers!!


----------



## asialanka

remya2013 said:


> Hi Amol,
> 
> For 189 , bank statements and Tax return acknowledgements are normally submitting as proof to support salary (work experience). I have submitted bank statement for my entire work experience duration with salary highlighted in the stmts.
> 
> I think for 190 personal financial status evidence is required.
> 
> seniors please correct if I am wrong.



Hi Remya

So u only submitted bank statements but not tax returns... and it was sufficient right?
thanks


----------



## mattcuz

vermag28 said:


> Hi Mattcuz,
> 
> I uploaded
> All doc required along with form 80.
> I did not loaded bank statements nor form 1221 and CV.
> 
> Cheers!!


Great. Single applicant or family?


----------



## vermag28

mattcuz said:


> Great. Single applicant or family?


Me and my wife...:hippie:


----------



## sumaya

jabberaussie said:


> what happened to ur application? Sorry, I was not able to follow the thread for some days since I was busy.


Nothing.. I'm just waiting.. Seems like Bangladeshi applicants need to wait for 12-18 months no matter what... Anyways, Keep in touch, mate.


----------



## netrav

Congrats vermag
Btw I have front loaded all documents except form80 or 1221..
I never stayed abroad out of india for employment
Is it mandatory to fill above docs??


----------



## liferaja

sep23 said:


> We will be submitting additional docs today..co allocated on 27th nov..hope to get a grant b4 xmas


All the best......:hippie:


----------



## mattcuz

netrav said:


> Congrats vermag
> Btw I have front loaded all documents except form80 or 1221..
> I never stayed abroad out of india for employment
> Is it mandatory to fill above docs??


No definitely not mandatory. Case by case request


----------



## liferaja

Please do not share the names of the CO....follow the guidelines.....grow up


----------



## vermag28

netrav said:


> Congrats vermag
> Btw I have front loaded all documents except form80 or 1221..
> I never stayed abroad out of india for employment
> Is it mandatory to fill above docs??


Hi its better to submit Form 80, just to speed up the process. I'm not very sure on what condition form 80 is asked by CO. but in case it is required by CO they can review same and this will save your 7-14 days.


----------



## liferaja

didula said:


> I sent my medicals some time back but CO has not got back to me yet. I want to contact her and ask if she received all the documents and what the status is but do not know the number to call... can anyone help me!!
> 
> Co details are as follows:
> Donald Duck
> GSM Case offices: Team 33
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Please do not mention the CO names etc....follow the guidelines.....grow up...ainkiller:


----------



## liferaja

didula said:


> I sent my medicals some time back but CO has not got back to me yet. I want to contact her and ask if she received all the documents and what the status is but do not know the number to call... can anyone help me!!
> 
> Co details are as follows:
> Donald Duck
> GSM Case offices: Team 33
> GSM Brisbane
> 
> Thanks in advance...





Zabeen said:


> Got my CO Assigned today from Adeleide Team 8.
> 
> Asked to submit for 1221 for myself, my spouse and my 4 yr daughter !?!?
> 
> Though form 80 was front loaded...



Hi,

As the form 1221, on the 1st page its written - 

"About this form
This is a supplementary form required to support your visa
application and is to be completed by all applicants who are
18 years of age or over.
Important – Please read this information carefully before you
complete this form. Once you have completed this form we
strongly advise that you keep a copy for your records."


----------



## Siriish

What is meant by frontloading of documents? I am seeing his term a lot. Moreover, i am not seeing any documents uploading option in submitting visa application page.


----------



## VG1302

Just thought I'd update you guys with the story at my end. After 2 weeks of DIBP having received the medicals of my wife and me the allocated team today asked me to submit completion letters of all the courses I had undertaken and completed in Australia. In addition to this the team also asked for our marriage photos! I thought the degrees and academic transcripts were fit-for-purpose but obviously that doesn't seem to be the case. I have finished emailing the course completion documents and marriage photos to my lawyer.

Wonder what else they're going to ask now!!!


----------



## sudhindrags

VG1302 said:


> Just thought I'd update you guys with the story at my end. After 2 weeks of DIBP having received the medicals of my wife and me the allocated team today asked me to submit completion letters of all the courses I had undertaken and completed in Australia. In addition to this the team also asked for our marriage photos! I thought the degrees and academic transcripts were fit-for-purpose but obviously that doesn't seem to be the case. I have finished emailing the course completion documents and marriage photos to my lawyer.
> 
> Wonder what else they're going to ask now!!!


Marriage certificate, and graduation certificate are mandatory. Btw Lawyer?? Why lawyer is involved here?


----------



## maxxy03

Siriish said:


> What is meant by frontloading of documents? I am seeing his term a lot. Moreover, i am not seeing any documents uploading option in submitting visa application page.



Siriish Front-Loading of documents mean that you upload all the necessary documents with your initial application. If you log on to your Immi Account you should be able to see the upload option :hippie:


----------



## thomasvo

Just submitted and paid for my 189 application
couple of questions since I'm uploading my docs and I'm unsure about a couple of things

- do I need birth certificate? I have uploaded a copy of my National ID Card. My passport is uploaded in the travel document section as well. Is this sufficient?
- Do I need to upload work experience docs when not claiming any points for work exp? I think I dont but I want to doublecheck
- I had already arranged my medical through immiAccount before I submitted my application. My medical is next week. Do I get any docs from them after the medical to upload? If not, how will it be linked to my application? Does it happen automatically or do I have to do anything for it? It is an eMedical as far as I know.


----------



## VG1302

sudhindrags said:


> Marriage certificate, and graduation certificate are mandatory. Btw Lawyer?? Why lawyer is involved here?



Graduation and marriage certificate was submitted mate! I have 3 graduation certificates (including 2 from Australia). They were duly uploaded along with academic transcripts. When I said lawyer, I really meant agent.


----------



## fly2shashi

asialanka said:


> Hi all
> 
> Is it OK to get the PCC and document translations done before receiving the invitation?
> 
> Just wondering if those documents should be to be dated after the date of the invitation
> 
> Glad if someone clears the doubt
> 
> Thanks


Post invitation you will have enough time to get the PCC though, it will depend how long it takes in Srilanka. Your initial entry date depends on your PCC and Medicals (which ever is early). So, it is better to get the PCC once you have been invited.

Getting the documents translated shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Siriish

maxxy03 said:


> Siriish Front-Loading of documents mean that you upload all the necessary documents with your initial application. If you log on to your Immi Account you should be able to see the upload option :hippie:


I will be seeing this option after clicking submit and paying the visa fees. Is that right?


----------



## icenfire0301

*Pregnant wife as non-migrating dependent*

Hi all,

I am new here. I am planning to apply for 189 visa however my wife also wants to have a baby soon while I want to have PR ASAP. At the moment I haven't got IELTS yet (will take on early Jan 15). I understand it will take quite a long time until we can get PR granted (if everything is smooth) however my wife says she can't wait until after PR is granted to have a baby . 

I've noticed from the previous posts that the PR won't be granted until all required documents for all applicants are provided, however obviously my wife won't be able to take X-ray checking while being pregnant. Thus I am thinking of 2 options:

- 1: Is it possible that we lodge PR application, do health checks, then my wife gets pregnant, then tell CO (when assigned) that my wife is pregnant after the health check? Would that be accepted?

- 2: Apply for PR with me as the only applicant and my wife as a non-migrating dependent, she would migrate later with our baby after he/she is born. In this case, I know my wife would need to do health check as well. But would my application be delayed due to the fact she wouldn't be able to take X-ray test, or my application would be allowed to continue and we would need to provide her health check result after my PR granted?

Sorry for the long question. Hope you get what I meant to say . Any advice/suggestion appreciated


----------



## Squeak99

Hey folks,

I want to know if I am missing anything for my 190 visa application.

Myself and my boyfriend are in Brisbane since July on WHVs and want to apply for permanent residence. The only route to do this that I have been able to find is to get state nominated skilled migration visa from the state of Victoria (190). I am doing the application on my own and at the moment I've lodged by skills assessment with Vetassesss.'

I've put together a checklist for the application. 

What I need:
Skills assessment from vetassess as Life scientist Nec
60 points; 30 for age, 10 IELTS (incomplete hoping for score of 7), 20 PhD, 5 Victoria state nomination (inomplete)

So in order I:

1) Apply for skills assessment vetassess 12 weeks
2) Take IELTS to gain at least score of 7 for 10 points 2-3 weeks 
3) Apply for Victoria state nomination when have 1) and 2) complete 2 weeks
4) Lodge an EOI through SkillSelect when 3) complete, selecting Victoria as my preference, and notify Victoria of this.
5) Receive invitation, if occupation ceiling not already reached
6) Lodge application with Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP)

Please let me know if I m missing anything!!


----------



## sudhindrags

VG1302 said:


> Graduation and marriage certificate was submitted mate! I have 3 graduation certificates (including 2 from Australia). They were duly uploaded along with academic transcripts. When I said lawyer, I really meant agent.


Hmm. Not sure what he means by completion letter then? I thought he is expecting certificate where you uploaded only marks sheets.


----------



## fly2shashi

icenfire0301 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here. I am planning to apply for 189 visa however my wife also wants to have a baby soon while I want to have PR ASAP. At the moment I haven't got IELTS yet (will take on early Jan 15). I understand it will take quite a long time until we can get PR granted (if everything is smooth) however my wife says she can't wait until after PR is granted to have a baby .
> 
> I've noticed from the previous posts that the PR won't be granted until all required documents for all applicants are provided, however obviously my wife won't be able to take X-ray checking while being pregnant. Thus I am thinking of 2 options:
> 
> - 1: Is it possible that we lodge PR application, do health checks, then my wife gets pregnant, then tell CO (when assigned) that my wife is pregnant after the health check? Would that be accepted?
> 
> - 2: Apply for PR with me as the only applicant and my wife as a non-migrating dependent, she would migrate later with our baby after he/she is born. In this case, I know my wife would need to do health check as well. But would my application be delayed due to the fact she wouldn't be able to take X-ray test, or my application would be allowed to continue and we would need to provide her health check result after my PR granted?
> 
> Sorry for the long question. Hope you get what I meant to say . Any advice/suggestion appreciated


1 - Seems to be the best option. For one, I don't see a reason why CO would have any issues if anyone gets pregnant after the health check-ups have been done. Second, you will save a lot of money/time by not processing your dependents visa separately (it takes anywhere up to 12 months).

2. Application doesn't progress unless medicals for all family members have been done.


----------



## VG1302

sudhindrags said:


> Hmm. Not sure what he means by completion letter then? I thought he is expecting certificate where you uploaded only marks sheets.



They asked for it and I went to both the Universities and got hold of them. Scanned them this afternoon and sent it out to my agent/lawyer. Hoping for some good news soon.


----------



## sivakumar s s

:whoo: Party time
Enjoy this happy moments.

Many hearty congrats...........



Annsiya said:


> Hi ,
> I have lodged on Sep 12 2014.And CO allocated on Nov 13 .Added my husband to my application on NOV 25/14.
> 
> Regards,
> Annsiya


----------



## jayant.sircar

Dear Friend , I ll take IELTS next month, i ve 2 questions if any1 wud be kind enough to help me out,
1.May i apply for the Skill assesment (Engg Australia)Prior taking IELTS ?
2.How many *point* i may claim for* 4 yrs bachelor degree In mechanical Engg from VTU, *Belgaum.Karnataka, Work Experience of *5 + yrs .*Friends Seek your


----------



## sudhindrags

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Friend , I ll take IELTS next month, i ve 2 questions if any1 wud be kind enough to help me out,
> 1.May i apply for the Skill assesment (Engg Australia)Prior taking IELTS ?
> 2.How many point i may claim for 4 yrs bachelor degree In mechanical Engg from VTU, Belgaum.Karnataka, Work Experience of 5 + yrs .Friends Seek your


1. Yes you can.

2. Refer the point test PDF present in the immi web site. Graduation and work experience points can be claimed once you get positive assessment on the same. Graduation you will get 15 points. But with experience, depends on what you are working.


----------



## GinjaNINJA

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Friend , I ll take IELTS next month, i ve 2 questions if any1 wud be kind enough to help me out,
> 1.May i apply for the Skill assesment (Engg Australia)Prior taking IELTS ?
> 2.How many *point* i may claim for* 4 yrs bachelor degree In mechanical Engg from VTU, *Belgaum.Karnataka, Work Experience of *5 + yrs .*Friends Seek your


1. Yes. IELTS aint required for EA.
2. EDucation : 15 points , Work exp is in what field ?


----------



## gurpreetsm

rujutaraval said:


> Got the golden mail



Congratulations!!!


----------



## liferaja

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Friend , I ll take IELTS next month, i ve 2 questions if any1 wud be kind enough to help me out,
> 1.May i apply for the Skill assesment (Engg Australia)Prior taking IELTS ?
> 2.How many *point* i may claim for* 4 yrs bachelor degree In mechanical Engg from VTU, *Belgaum.Karnataka, Work Experience of *5 + yrs .*Friends Seek your


Hi,
Apply for skills assesment first, the results will take min. 2 months.
In those 2 months, give IELTS.
for graduation, u can claim 15 points and for work ex - 10 points

regards,
Abhi


----------



## sudhindrags

I see one grant for Oct gang in the tracker today. Ayan - applied on 6th October.


----------



## jayant.sircar

thanx abhi, Im presently working with Pharma industry , as an Engg & maintenance Executive,


----------



## GinjaNINJA

jayant.sircar said:


> Im presently working with Pharma industry , as an Engg & maintenance Executive,


EA will take almost 2 to 3 months for assessment outcome. get your IELTS by then.
Edu : 15 points
Exp : 10 points


----------



## asialanka

Hi
under ANZSCO 221112 CPA has issued a positive skills assessment saying "Your associate qualification from CIMA is assessed as comparable to an Australian bachelor degree".

However, in filling the EOI, under "education history" I am wondering how to classify the qualification coz there are 3 categories which I am not sure which one to choose;
1.bachelor degree other
2.bachelor degree in science, business or technology 
3. other qualification or award recognized by assessing authority 

If one of you has done this before ... some help would be greatly appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Igor1711

fly2shashi said:


> 1 - Seems to be the best option. For one, I don't see a reason why CO would have any issues if anyone gets pregnant after the health check-ups have been done. Second, you will save a lot of money/time by not processing your dependents visa separately (it takes anywhere up to 12 months).
> 
> 2. Application doesn't progress unless medicals for all family members have been done.


@ icenfire 0301
even though your wife is non migrating dependent she still has to take her medical examination

my CO asked us to do medicals, even PCC for my wife, while my wife and kids had a status of non migrating dependents.

In a meantime I include them in my application through a form 1436 "Adding an additional applicant" which 189 visa allow you to do. (This could be an option for you, if you need to postpone your visa progress and buy yourself more time)

Don't even think of Partner visa as an option, because it would be a new application and it could take you at least half a year- even a year of separate life.

Pregnancy issue. My friend asked his CO to give him more time to fullfill medical and PCC (after CO gave him and his wife 28 days) because his wife was pregnant, and CO replied with an e-mail giving them as much time as they want... I think my friend sent him some proof of his wife pregnancy (her doctor statement or so). Cos are flexibile... ;-)


----------



## icenfire0301

Thanks fly2shashi & Igor1711 for your prompt replies. They were really helpful for me.

It seems including my wife as an additional applicant is the better choice. I am currently concerned about a few things below:

1. Assume we 'll lodge the application, then do health check, then get pregnant. Regardless that CO is assigned before or after our medical tests, I understood (from the previous posts) that we 'll need to inform the CO about the pregnancy. I am wondering that if the CO would still grant us the PR before the delivery of our baby? Or any chance the CO will put the application on hold until after the delivery?

2. We are currently in Australia, In case somehow the PR would be granted after our baby's birth, would my wife be covered by medicare when giving birth (we are currently in Oz with student visas, my wife's OSHC insurance will expire before she would give birth)?

Any advice/suggestion appreciated!


----------



## jkg

icenfire0301 said:


> Thanks fly2shashi & Igor1711 for your prompt replies. They were really helpful for me.
> 
> It seems including my wife as an additional applicant is the better choice. I am currently concerned about a few things below:
> 
> 1. Assume we 'll lodge the application, then do health check, then get pregnant. Regardless that CO is assigned before or after our medical tests, I understood (from the previous posts) that we 'll need to inform the CO about the pregnancy. I am wondering that if the CO would still grant us the PR before the delivery of our baby? Or any chance the CO will put the application on hold until after the delivery?
> 
> 2. We are currently in Australia, In case somehow the PR would be granted after our baby's birth, would my wife be covered by medicare when giving birth (we are currently in Oz with student visas, my wife's OSHC insurance will expire before she would give birth)?
> 
> Any advice/suggestion appreciated!


Medicare is valid from the day you have apolied for the visa and applied for a interim medicare card..and there is no waiting periods fr pregnancy under medicare


----------



## icenfire0301

jkg said:


> there is no waiting periods fr pregnancy under medicare


Thanks jkg,

However I am not quite sure about what you meant by the above sentence, did you mean our application wouldn't be suspended in case of pregnancy (in 1.)?


----------



## jkg

icenfire0301 said:


> Thanks jkg,
> 
> However I am not quite sure about what you meant by the above sentence, did you mean our application wouldn't be suspended in case of pregnancy (in 1.)?


If the medicals are done and at that point of time if your wife is not pregnant then it would not be a problem..but later if she fells pregnant and CO is not allocated them probably its your duty to inform ur co change in the circumstances....
But it depends on the co if they want to grant it seeing the health medicals that have been done n finalised when ypur wife was not pregnant.....
This is my understanding...
Hopefully some one more senior will reply to yr query as well


----------



## jayant.sircar

Friends , can any1 pls tell me, if hiring a consultant is must and should for immigration purpose,,,,
rgds


----------



## sudhindrags

jayant.sircar said:


> Friends , can any1 pls tell me, if hiring a consultant is must and should for immigration purpose,,,,
> rgds


No man. Consultants are not required for Australia immigration. You can get all the information you want in this forum.


----------



## XINGSINGH

jayant.sircar said:


> Friends , can any1 pls tell me, if hiring a consultant is must and should for immigration purpose,,,,
> rgds


Jayant do ur research on forum

Consultants r greedy

If u want to hire one then hire only the one who charges after issuance of visa


----------



## sumaya

vermag28 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Happy to inform you, we have got the grant letter today, though i have logged visa on 30th Sept but my application was showing on visa logged on 2nd Oct might be delay in transaction from bank.
> 
> well all goods when ends good.
> No CO contacted, no further documentation.
> 
> wish you all happy grant.
> 
> Visa Logged 30 Sept/2nd Oct| grant 2nd Dec.
> 
> Cheers !!


Congratulations!


----------



## rishisuri

I got CO assigned on 1st December, the person has requested more inputs:
1) PCC of mine and my wife ( on separate thread raised queries but didnt get response from this forum hence doing on my own will share the result/ procedure once i have)

2) Medical tests: i have scheduled appointment next week.

PS: I had updated my name in tracker and somehow i dont see it now. not going to update again.


----------



## tinaozzie

what happened on visa tracker?? i saw september n october applicant disappear??? any ideas


----------



## sudhindrags

rishisuri said:


> I got CO assigned on 1st December, the person has requested more inputs:
> 1) PCC of mine and my wife ( on separate thread raised queries but didnt get response from this forum hence doing on my own will share the result/ procedure once i have)
> 
> 2) Medical tests: i have scheduled appointment next week.
> 
> PS: I had updated my name in tracker and somehow i dont see it now. not going to update again.


Instead of adding a separate thread, search in the existing thread you will get the required info. Also, there is an existing thread on PCC. You can post your request there. People in this forum will definitely try to answer your queries.


----------



## thomasvo

somebody already added me on the tracker before I got a chance to


----------



## sudhindrags

tinaozzie said:


> what happened on visa tracker?? i saw september n october applicant disappear??? any ideas


Seems someone is meddling. I have been observing lot of changes in last two days.


----------



## rishisuri

sudhindrags said:


> Instead of adding a separate thread, search in the existing thread you will get the required info. Also, there is an existing thread on PCC. You can post your request there. People in this forum will definitely try to answer your queries.



I did and after not finding response i posted my query in the PCC thread only. I just provided a status update of what CO has asked for more inputs.


----------



## sudhindrags

rishisuri said:


> I did and after not finding response i posted my query in the PCC thread only. I just provided a status update of what CO has asked for more inputs.


Ya. went through your post. Strange scenario. Actually, while applying for reissue of passport for my wife, we had similar situation. (She had already applied for reissue in Mangalore, Karnataka. But, we could not go there due to some problem. I applied again from Bangalore, Karnataka and got the passport reissued. We didn't face any problem then as our previous application was expired.


----------



## KeeDa

Siriish said:


> What is meant by frontloading of documents? I am seeing his term a lot. Moreover, i am not seeing any documents uploading option in submitting visa application page.


Certain documents are uploaded by applicants as and when requested by the CO- especially documents like PCC, Meds, and Form 80. Front-Loading simply means uploading these 3 documents without having to wait for the CO to request for them.


----------



## nickpma

Got my CO assigned this morning. They are requesting 2 more documents.
1) Pay slip for each year I claim (3 years)
2) Translated police certificate

My police certificate already is in both English and Dutch, so I guess they didn't see this.
I haven't uploaded my pay slips yet. Guess it needs translation and certification so that will take some days.

Hopefully uploading this will be the last thing I need to do.

P.s. I got an Adelaide CO assigned


----------



## loubizzle

When did u apply? Nearly there!


----------



## tinaozzie

thanks suhindrags.


----------



## Inf_18

sudhindrags said:


> She can apply separately under 189. But via charges for dependent is less than that of 189 main candidate (actually half). I would suggest you to apply visa together unless you have very good reason not to. Also if you declare her as noon migrating dependent, you may have to get her PCC and medicals done even if she is not migrating with you.


agreed, applying with me is best option, but reluctant to apply later.

Anyway, thnx a lot


----------



## Ps14

Hi Guys,

I have applied my PCC from Mumbai.
Now i m travelling to chennai for a week for vacation so was thinking to do my medicals there itself.

Can you guys suggest whether doing PCC and Medicals from two different location would make sense or should be avoided ?

Thanks


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Can the date of signature in form 80 be before the visa lodgement date?? Jus asking to clarify whether a form 80 signed and dated 22 nov be submitted for a visa lodged today ie 2 dec?


----------



## rkrishnaraj

sudhindrags said:


> No man. Consultants are not required for Australia immigration. You can get all the information you want in this forum.


+1 this. This forum has plenty of information which even some migration agent doesn't have. This forum is built on the very fact that it's each and individuals own experience. So no one here recommends an agent


----------



## Inf_18

Hi,

While applying visa, there is a field called 'National identity documents'. Can I select 'Other' there 
and then enter my PAN number in given field??


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Indrajit said:


> Hi,
> 
> While applying visa, there is a field called 'National identity documents'. Can I select 'Other' there
> and then enter my PAN number in given field??


You can click add attachments link in the top right. There select national Identity documents other than passport and specify permanent account number copy or similar wording and u r good to go. Somebody correct me if am wrong


----------



## Inf_18

One more doubt....

If I have change something after submitting visa application, Is it possible?

If yes, then which date is considered as my application submission date?


----------



## Inf_18

rkrishnaraj said:


> You can click add attachments link in the top right. There select national Identity documents other than passport and specify permanent account number copy or similar wording and u r good to go. Somebody correct me if am wrong


No no, not while attaching documents. I was asking about a field in visa application on 3rd page, primary applicant details.


----------



## fly2shashi

rkrishnaraj said:


> Can the date of signature in form 80 be before the visa lodgement date?? Jus asking to clarify whether a form 80 signed and dated 22 nov be submitted for a visa lodged today ie 2 dec?


Wouldn't matter as long as it is not signed more than couple of months back.


----------



## sudhindrags

rkrishnaraj said:


> Can the date of signature in form 80 be before the visa lodgement date?? Jus asking to clarify whether a form 80 signed and dated 22 nov be submitted for a visa lodged today ie 2 dec?


Even if the current version has different date, you can just change the last page, take printout, sign and scan and then join with remaining pages.


----------



## sudhindrags

Ps14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied my PCC from Mumbai.
> Now i m travelling to chennai for a week for vacation so was thinking to do my medicals there itself.
> 
> Can you guys suggest whether doing PCC and Medicals from two different location would make sense or should be avoided ?
> 
> Thanks


Doesn't matter. You can do it.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

fly2shashi said:


> Wouldn't matter as long as it is not signed more than couple of months back.





sudhindrags said:


> Even if the current version has different date, you can just change the last page, take printout, sign and scan and then join with remaining pages.


Thanks a lot guys. This forum has been absolutely helpful.


----------



## Ps14

sudhindrags said:


> Doesn't matter. You can do it.


Hi sudhindrags,

Thanks for prompt response !!


----------



## ashu503

Is there any email id where we can ask whether CO is allocated or not?


----------



## jabberaussie

Who all are coming to Melbourne? I am here for almost an year for my Postgraduation. If anyone needs any info with the city, accommodation etc., I can share details I find here (Not sure if I can help with jobs, I havn't started working yet).

Ping me in private, lets not flood the forum.


----------



## Igor1711

I have called the number that I got in my COs email (team 33 Brisbane) and I got Adelaide....the guy asked me for my TRN number and told me that someone from Brisbane team will contact me today..... (it's midnight here - central european time)

:fingerscrossed:

WTF????

I got a grant???
in 15 minutes???
can't believe it!!!???

:-O


----------



## jkg

ashu503 said:


> Is there any email id where we can ask whether CO is allocated or not?


I have the same question


----------



## hymon_grg

Hi everyone, when is the next invitation round date on december? Didn't get invited on nov 28 so rooting for the next round or maybe or after that.


----------



## ashu503

Shall I ask about my CO allocation, it seems I might be the only one from tracker from September without CO allocation?
could anyone give me a mail id or phone number, please


----------



## ashu503

Shall I ask about my CO allocation, it seems I might be the only one from tracker from September without CO allocation?
could anyone give me a mail id or phone number, please


----------



## raj147

Congrats man....seems DIBP is clearing a lot before Christmas/New Year.



Igor1711 said:


> I have called the number that I got in my COs email (team 33 Brisbane) and I got Adelaide....the guy asked me for my TRN number and told me that someone from Brisbane team will contact me today..... (it's midnight here - central european time)
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> WTF????
> 
> I got a grant???
> in 15 minutes???
> can't believe it!!!???
> 
> :-O


----------



## jkg

raj147 said:


> Congrats man....seems DIBP is clearing a lot before Christmas/New Year.


Congratulations..


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Igor1711 said:


> I have called the number that I got in my COs email (team 33 Brisbane) and I got Adelaide....the guy asked me for my TRN number and told me that someone from Brisbane team will contact me today..... (it's midnight here - central european time)
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> WTF????
> 
> I got a grant???
> in 15 minutes???
> can't believe it!!!???
> 
> :-O


Congrats !!!


----------



## icenfire0301

*Parents as non-migrating dependents*

Hi all,

In case I plan to sponsor my parents to apply for a parent PR in the future, would I need to include them as non-migrating dependents in my visa 189 application (my parents are not financially dependent on me)?

Thanks


----------



## sevnik0202

Igor1711 said:


> I have called the number that I got in my COs email (team 33 Brisbane) and I got Adelaide....the guy asked me for my TRN number and told me that someone from Brisbane team will contact me today..... (it's midnight here - central european time)
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> WTF????
> 
> I got a grant???
> in 15 minutes???
> can't believe it!!!???
> 
> :-O


Congrats mate.


----------



## deepak4damera

Hi All,

I've been a silent reader in this forum and this is my first post.
Very glad to inform you all that I received my *Grant letter* today.
Below is my timeline:

60 Points (261312) (onshore)
Invitation recieved: 22nd August 2014
189 Visa Applied: 6th October 
All docs except form 80 and 1221 frontloaded: 21st October
Medicals : 19th November
Direct Grant : 3rd December:whoo:


----------



## mysticsaga

@deepak....congratssss


----------



## msarkar_expat

Congrats deepak4damera 

Good to know that you got the grant without Form 80 and 1221.


----------



## mattcuz

deepak4damera said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been a silent reader in this forum and this is my first post.
> Very glad to inform you all that I received my *Grant letter* today.
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 60 Points (261312) (onshore)
> Invitation recieved: 22nd August 2014
> 189 Visa Applied: 6th October
> All docs except form 80 and 1221 frontloaded: 21st October
> Medicals : 19th November
> Direct Grant : 3rd December


Wow that is brilliant news. You must be so happy. Congrats. What documents did you upload and is it for you only or for family?


----------



## jkg

deepak4damera said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been a silent reader in this forum and this is my first post.
> Very glad to inform you all that I received my Grant letter today.
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 60 Points (261312) (onshore)
> Invitation recieved: 22nd August 2014
> 189 Visa Applied: 6th October
> All docs except form 80 and 1221 frontloaded: 21st October
> Medicals : 19th November
> Direct Grant : 3rd December:whoo:


Congrats


----------



## spino1981

ashu503 said:


> Shall I ask about my CO allocation, it seems I might be the only one from tracker from September without CO allocation?
> could anyone give me a mail id or phone number, please


No you shouldn't, still early, if you look at the tracker there are a lot of applicants without CO or Grant


----------



## Jaya.H

Hello Everyone...

Today the day started on a very good note : Got the Most awaited Mail  

Got the Grant today (Early morning call to the CO team today and in less then 10 mins got the Grant Mail :whoo

Thanks to everyone who have guided my path in this journey.
First Milestone acheived. Now the actual Journey starts lane: 

Thanks
Jaya


----------



## Anilnag

ashu503 said:


> Shall I ask about my CO allocation, it seems I might be the only one from tracker from September without CO allocation?
> could anyone give me a mail id or phone number, please


I am with you, applied on 26th Sep 2014 and still waiting waiting.... and waiting !!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Jaya.H said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Today the day started on a very good note : Got the Most awaited Mail
> 
> Got the Grant today (Early morning call to the CO team today and in less then 10 mins got the Grant Mail :whoo
> 
> Thanks to everyone who have guided my path in this journey.
> First Milestone acheived. Now the actual Journey starts lane:
> 
> Thanks
> Jaya


Congrats !!!


----------



## ronthevisio

deepak4damera said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been a silent reader in this forum and this is my first post.
> Very glad to inform you all that I received my *Grant letter* today.
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 60 Points (261312) (onshore)
> Invitation recieved: 22nd August 2014
> 189 Visa Applied: 6th October
> All docs except form 80 and 1221 frontloaded: 21st October
> Medicals : 19th November
> Direct Grant : 3rd December:whoo:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## fuzzyslk

nickpma said:


> Got my CO assigned this morning. They are requesting 2 more documents.
> 1) Pay slip for each year I claim (3 years)
> 2) Translated police certificate
> 
> My police certificate already is in both English and Dutch, so I guess they didn't see this.
> I haven't uploaded my pay slips yet. Guess it needs translation and certification so that will take some days.
> 
> Hopefully uploading this will be the last thing I need to do.
> 
> P.s. I got an Adelaide CO assigned


Congrats nickpma!!!


----------



## fuzzyslk

deepak4damera said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been a silent reader in this forum and this is my first post.
> Very glad to inform you all that I received my *Grant letter* today.
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 60 Points (261312) (onshore)
> Invitation recieved: 22nd August 2014
> 189 Visa Applied: 6th October
> All docs except form 80 and 1221 frontloaded: 21st October
> Medicals : 19th November
> Direct Grant : 3rd December:whoo:


congrats!!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

deepak4damera said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been a silent reader in this forum and this is my first post.
> Very glad to inform you all that I received my *Grant letter* today.
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 60 Points (261312) (onshore)
> Invitation recieved: 22nd August 2014
> 189 Visa Applied: 6th October
> All docs except form 80 and 1221 frontloaded: 21st October
> Medicals : 19th November
> Direct Grant : 3rd December:whoo:


Congrats !!!


----------



## bvp67

Hi,

I could see one link today in my immi account for my spouse and myself "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant", but I have already submitted Form 80.

What should I do? Do I need to submit Form 80 again or just ignore the message. 

Thanks,
Bvp
------------------
ACS: 3-SEP-14 | EOI-189: 15-SEP-14 | INVITATION: 22-SEP-14 | VISA APP: 9-OCT-14


----------



## Curiousmad

Jaya.H said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Today the day started on a very good note : Got the Most awaited Mail
> 
> Got the Grant today (Early morning call to the CO team today and in less then 10 mins got the Grant Mail :whoo
> 
> Thanks to everyone who have guided my path in this journey.
> First Milestone acheived. Now the actual Journey starts lane:
> 
> Thanks
> Jaya


Hi All,
Joined Expat newly. Came to know about this forum very recently. 
Hi Jaya, Can you please pass on which number you called the CO team? Please PM me.

My dates: 
VISA Lodged: 23-Sep;CO: 26-Nov; Additional docs submitted: 27-Nov. Grant: Awaited


----------



## sumaya

Jaya.H said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Today the day started on a very good note : Got the Most awaited Mail
> 
> Got the Grant today (Early morning call to the CO team today and in less then 10 mins got the Grant Mail :whoo
> 
> Thanks to everyone who have guided my path in this journey.
> First Milestone acheived. Now the actual Journey starts lane:
> 
> Thanks
> Jaya


Congratulations Jaya!


----------



## vcr_delhi

Hello All,

The D day has come for me too. Got the GRANT letter (few mins back). 

Below are my details:
ACS: 10 April 2014
EOI Submitted: 30 Aug 2014
IELTS: R/L 8 S/W 7 Overall: 7.5
Total Points: 65
Visa Invitation: 08 Sep 2014
Visa Applied: 23 Sep 2014
PCC/Medical Submitted: 07 Oct 2014
CO Allocated: 24 Nov 2014
Doc Submitted: 25 Nov 2014
Visa Granted: 03 Dec 2014

Just want let you know guys few things which may be useful for everyone.
* First of all do provide all the docs which are required, happy path
* Secondly in case, the docs are not completed, the CO will be assigned and he/she will ask for the remaining docs.
* Important Point: When you resubmit your docs again after the CO allocation, give then 2-3 days, else call them. This is what I learnt today, when i called them, they had not seen my mail (since they are overloaded with work). During the call he checked my mail and told me to wait for some time. Within 30 mins, I got the Grant mail.

So don't hesitate to call them and they are very polite in talking. Instead of waiting, make a call and get the status.

Thanks a lot all of you. This forum is very informative and my maximum queries were resolved in no time. Great going guys, wish you all best of luck.

Do let me know in case you need any more information. Send me a message and I will reply.


----------



## Curiousmad

vcr_delhi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The D day has come for me too. Got the GRANT letter (few mins back).
> 
> Below are my details:
> ACS: 10 April 2014
> EOI Submitted: 30 Aug 2014
> IELTS: R/L 8 S/W 7 Overall: 7.5
> Total Points: 65
> Visa Invitation: 08 Sep 2014
> Visa Applied: 23 Sep 2014
> PCC/Medical Submitted: 07 Oct 2014
> CO Allocated: 24 Nov 2014
> Doc Submitted: 25 Nov 2014
> Visa Granted: 03 Dec 2014
> 
> Just want let you know guys few things which may be useful for everyone.
> * First of all do provide all the docs which are required, happy path
> * Secondly in case, the docs are not completed, the CO will be assigned and he/she will ask for the remaining docs.
> * Important Point: When you resubmit your docs again after the CO allocation, give then 2-3 days, else call them. This is what I learnt today, when i called them, they had not seen my mail (since they are overloaded with work). During the call he checked my mail and told me to wait for some time. Within 30 mins, I got the Grant mail.
> 
> So don't hesitate to call them and they are very polite in talking. Instead of waiting, make a call and get the status.
> 
> Thanks a lot all of you. This forum is very informative and my maximum queries were resolved in no time. Great going guys, wish you all best of luck.
> 
> Do let me know in case you need any more information. Send me a message and I will reply.


Many congrats. What is the number to call? Any idea? I am curious.Anybody please help?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vcr_delhi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The D day has come for me too. Got the GRANT letter (few mins back).
> 
> Below are my details:
> ACS: 10 April 2014
> EOI Submitted: 30 Aug 2014
> IELTS: R/L 8 S/W 7 Overall: 7.5
> Total Points: 65
> Visa Invitation: 08 Sep 2014
> Visa Applied: 23 Sep 2014
> 
> PCC/Medical Submitted: 07 Oct 2014
> CO Allocated: 24 Nov 2014
> Doc Submitted: 25 Nov 2014
> Visa Granted: 03 Dec 2014
> 
> Just want let you know guys few things which may be useful for everyone.
> * First of all do provide all the docs which are required, happy path
> * Secondly in case, the docs are not completed, the CO will be assigned and he/she will ask for the remaining docs.
> * Important Point: When you resubmit your docs again after the CO allocation, give then 2-3 days, else call them. This is what I learnt today, when i called them, they had not seen my mail (since they are overloaded with work). During the call he checked my mail and told me to wait for some time. Within 30 mins, I got the Grant mail.
> 
> So don't hesitate to call them and they are very polite in talking. Instead of waiting, make a call and get the status.
> 
> Thanks a lot all of you. This forum is very informative and my maximum queries were resolved in no time. Great going guys, wish you all best of luck.
> 
> Do let me know in case you need any more information. Send me a message and I will reply.


Congrats !!!


----------



## supertoblerone

*Congrats*



sumaya said:


> Congratulations Jaya!


Congrats!!! :cheer2:


----------



## noobrex

Anilnag said:


> I am with you, applied on 26th Sep 2014 and still waiting waiting.... and waiting !!!


I also filed my 190 Visa on 25th Sep, got a mail from CO on 27th Nov uploading the documents requested .....lets see


----------



## spino1981

vcr_delhi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> So don't hesitate to call them and they are very polite in talking. Instead of waiting, make a call and get the status.


This is valid only if you have sent additional documents on CO request or if the application was submitted more than 3 months before, in other cases, as repeated again and again in the forum, better not to call


----------



## sudhindrags

bvp67 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could see one link today in my immi account for my spouse and myself "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant", but I have already submitted Form 80.
> 
> What should I do? Do I need to submit Form 80 again or just ignore the message.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bvp
> ------------------
> ACS: 3-SEP-14 | EOI-189: 15-SEP-14 | INVITATION: 22-SEP-14 | VISA APP: 9-OCT-14


Ignore


----------



## deepak4damera

Thank you All.....
@mattcuz : I have uploaded PCC(India & Aus), Educational Qualification Docs(only Graduation), Experience Reference Letters from my employers,12 months Payslips(only for experience for which I claimed points), IELTS Doc, Birth Certificate, ACS skills assessment, Birth Certificate, Passport(travel document).

For my Spouse: PCC(India & Aus), Language ability, Birth certificate, Marriage certificate, Travel document(Passport)

I thought of uploading the form 80 when CO would ask for it, but I was never asked hooooray!!!!


----------



## vimalnair

deepak4damera said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been a silent reader in this forum and this is my first post.
> Very glad to inform you all that I received my *Grant letter* today.
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 60 Points (261312) (onshore)
> Invitation recieved: 22nd August 2014
> 189 Visa Applied: 6th October
> All docs except form 80 and 1221 frontloaded: 21st October
> Medicals : 19th November
> Direct Grant : 3rd December:whoo:


congrats buddy... Njoy the moment...


----------



## padmakarrao

icenfire0301 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In case I plan to sponsor my parents to apply for a parent PR in the future, would I need to include them as non-migrating dependents in my visa 189 application (my parents are not financially dependent on me)?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Your question itself has one part of answer. How can you put them as non-migrating dependents when they are not dependent on you!
Having non-migrating dependents in your application will make your application to be scrutinize in detail, as they know today or tomorrow you may ask for them to come to Oz, hence getting visa might become difficult.

In later stage, if you wish to apply for parent visa for migration, they would ask for almost 40000$ per person. Ideally they do not want old people to be migrating, as it adds to their medical cost.

I dont know if i answered you, but just shared a bit of knowledge with me.


----------



## Anilnag

noobrex said:


> I also filed my 190 Visa on 25th Sep, got a mail from CO on 27th Nov uploading the documents requested .....lets see


To which state you lodged for 190?


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Go ahead! It will save you some time. Only Medicals needs to be done after invitation only. PCC and translations can be done before it !! Good luck!!


----------



## deepak4damera

Seriously this feeling is awesome  Thanks Mate...


----------



## cancerianlrules

spino1981 said:


> This is valid only if you have sent additional documents on CO request or if the application was submitted more than 3 months before, in other cases, as repeated again and again in the forum, better not to call


That is true!

Do you want COs to answer your phone calls? Or work on applications?

One should only call in two scenarios:
i) 3 months of application submission completed
ii) CO has asked for additional documents and you have provided them and waited for couple of weeks


----------



## jayant.sircar

Dear Friends , any1 pls be kind enough to tell me that if the Statutatory declaration format for ACS is different from engg Australia, if yes , from where may i get a format, since im posting my skill assesment soon, rgds
Jayant


----------



## jayant.sircar

actually im going to take skill assesment from Engg Australia,


----------



## nickpma

One step closer to my visa.
Had to upload payslips and English PCC.

Uploaded my Dutch payslips. They are satisfied.
Now only upload English PCC...it already is in English, except for 1 sentence. Hopefully tomorrow my visa grant.

P.s. congrats deepak


----------



## bil.na

*BiL*

i applied for Visa in Feb 2014 and submitted medical and PCC on Nov 6th, 2014 still waiting for Grant..


----------



## jellybean7777

Do you know a number that I could call the Brisbane team? please PM me


----------



## jayant.sircar

congrats pal,, its divine...


----------



## KeeDa

bvp67 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could see one link today in my immi account for my spouse and myself "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant", but I have already submitted Form 80.
> 
> What should I do? Do I need to submit Form 80 again or just ignore the message.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bvp
> ------------------
> ACS: 3-SEP-14 | EOI-189: 15-SEP-14 | INVITATION: 22-SEP-14 | VISA APP: 9-OCT-14


"for this applicant" are the words to note. Have you submitted Form 80 for each applicant? Also the PCC?



> In practice *all* applicants for permanent residence applications for Australia and some applicants for temporary residence visas – including 457 visa applicants from India and Pakistan – are required to complete the form.


Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/1196208-post5.html


----------



## sudhindrags

ToyTowner said:


> "for this applicant" are the words to note. Have you submitted Form 80 for each applicant? Also the PCC?
> 
> Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/1196208-post5.html


No Sir. That link will be there even if you s submit all documents. Same for me too.


----------



## Zabeen

Dear All,

Along with Form 1221 my CO has asked for CV? Any idea why CV is asked to upload. I uploaded the reference letter which was used for ACS earlier...

Thanks..


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Guys I have just submitted VISA application for 189 from India. And i need to go to out of country around christmas for a week only. I need to go for PCC now. Shall i do it after holidays Or now??


----------



## rkrishnaraj

jasbir said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> im planning to lodge the visa as soon as the fee submission part is sorted out(trying to get hold of a relative or friend with a big limit on credit card).


hey Jasbir, 

Why dont u opt for ICICI TRAVEL AUD card buddy. Before, 15 days i was in the same boat asking for friends and relatives for a higher credit limit but this forum helped me in finding the ICICI forex card with which I have completed my transaction itself. it was absolute cake walk. 

Go to ICICI bank with the invite and passport copy --> apply for AUD travel card --> deposit necessary amount in INR either in your ICICI personal accout if you have one or in the branch's general acc (which I did) and once card is activated, the amount will be refelcting in AUD. (bear in mind the surcharge for VISA card, so its always better to have 100 AUD more which you can use even after you land in OZ). --> activate it for Ecom using iCICI website ---> do the transaction in DIBP website. 

No problem whatsoever mate. Why asking relatives and friends and all. Just my 2 cents. Just my opinion.


----------



## luxalexis

Hi

Can anyone give me a phone number to call DIAC from India. My case got allocated to CO (Adelaide: Team 2)on 24 Oct and was waiting for my medical to clear. Now medical got submitted to DIBP on 13 Nov. No update from CO yet.

In one of the emails, CO mentioned this number
Offshore clients: 07 3136 7000

How to call this number???

*Visa Lodged: 28 August2014*


----------



## Usha Abhilash

chennaiite said:


> Received my Grant today. Thanks to this wonderful forum and a relentlessly meticulous agent.
> 
> Here's a big insight - CO asked for a variety documents including PCC, Medicals, Employment Reference, Qualifications on 21st Oct. All of these were uploaded only this morning and in less than an hour they issued the grant.
> 
> FWIW, the Degree for which I claimed 15 points was not even assessed though it was from a CEP Grade 1 University. More reason why I was surprised the CO made a decision so quick.
> 
> Things are moving really fast these days. All the best to everyone.
> 
> Timeline in Signature.


Congrats !!!


----------



## shahzad_sam

Hey Guys 

Finally my wait is over.
Got a silver, golden, diamond & platinum email today of my Grant.

Few of you will be surprised with my timeline ;
ACS Submitted : 28th Feb 2013
ACS Approved : 3rd March 2013
EOI Submitted : 9th March 2013
Got Invitation : 18th March 2013
189 Visa Lodge on : 29th March 2013
CO allocated on : 22nd April 2013
PCC Submitted : 16th May 2013
Medical submitted on : 23rd May 2013
2nd PCC submitted on 17th September 2014
2nd Medical submitted on: 19th September 2014
Grant on : 3rd December 2014.

All the best who are waiting for their Grants  wish them all the success


----------



## Usha Abhilash

shahzad_sam said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Finally my wait is over.
> Got a silver, golden, diamond & platinum email today of my Grant.
> 
> Few of you will be surprised with my timeline ;
> ACS Submitted : 28th Feb 2013
> ACS Approved : 3rd March 2013
> EOI Submitted : 9th March 2013
> Got Invitation : 18th March 2013
> 189 Visa Lodge on : 29th March 2013
> CO allocated on : 22nd April 2013
> PCC Submitted : 16th May 2013
> Medical submitted on : 23rd May 2013
> 2nd PCC submitted on 17th September 2014
> 2nd Medical submitted on: 19th September 2014
> Grant on : 3rd December 2014.
> 
> All the best who are waiting for their Grants  wish them all the success


Congrats !!!


----------



## ronthevisio

jkg said:


> hi..
> Anyone here who applied 189 visa onshore?i applied on oct 16th and still no co


13/10


----------



## jkg

ronthevisio said:


> 13/10


Co allocated???


----------



## cprogramer84

*Apply via skillselect*

Hello,
I got an invite on the 189 category 28th Nov 2014 and i am trying to fill up the forms and apply for the visa. For which i login to skillselect using the login E0003***** and password. Once i get into the skillsekect i see that i have the apply for visa button, i click that and i m taken to a new login window. When i enter the same user name i.e. E0003***** and the password the system does not log me in and give error that either invalid user or password. 

Should i create a new imm account ? There is a link to create a new login on the landing page/
or this is a system glitch and temporarily unavailable and i will be able to login using my skill select id.

thanks in advance.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

cprogramer84 said:


> Hello,
> I got an invite on the 189 category 28th Nov 2014 and i am trying to fill up the forms and apply for the visa. For which i login to skillselect using the login E0003***** and password. Once i get into the skillsekect i see that i have the apply for visa button, i click that and i m taken to a new login window. When i enter the same user name i.e. E0003***** and the password the system does not log me in and give error that either invalid user or password.
> 
> Should i create a new imm account ? There is a link to create a new login on the landing page/
> or this is a system glitch and temporarily unavailable and i will be able to login using my skill select id.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Please create a new immi id. Immi id is different than skill select id. You need to create a new one


----------



## sudhindrags

cprogramer84 said:


> Hello,
> I got an invite on the 189 category 28th Nov 2014 and i am trying to fill up the forms and apply for the visa. For which i login to skillselect using the login E0003***** and password. Once i get into the skillsekect i see that i have the apply for visa button, i click that and i m taken to a new login window. When i enter the same user name i.e. E0003***** and the password the system does not log me in and give error that either invalid user or password.
> 
> Should i create a new imm account ? There is a link to create a new login on the landing page/
> or this is a system glitch and temporarily unavailable and i will be able to login using my skill select id.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Skill select id is different and immi id is different. Create immi id and proceed.


----------



## ronthevisio

jkg said:


> ronthevisio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 13/10
> 
> 
> 
> Co allocated???
Click to expand...

Nope. I suppose it could be sometime around Monday week. However, today an onshore applicant of the 6th got grant. Considering that, it could possibly be within next week.

What's your occupation, points and number of dependants?


----------



## jkg

ronthevisio said:


> Nope. I suppose it could be sometime around Monday week. However, today an onshore applicant of the 7th got grant. Considering that, it could possibly be within next week.


Yea fingers crossed..
All d best ...


----------



## jkg

ronthevisio said:


> Nope. I suppose it could be sometime around Monday week. However, today an onshore applicant of the 6th got grant. Considering that, it could possibly be within next week.
> 
> What's your occupation, points and number of dependants?


Electronics engineer..60 pts..
I have my hubby and my 2yr old dau n how abt u


----------



## MMS

shahzad_sam said:


> Hey Guys  Finally my wait is over. Got a silver, golden, diamond & platinum email today of my Grant. Few of you will be surprised with my timeline ; ACS Submitted : 28th Feb 2013 ACS Approved : 3rd March 2013 EOI Submitted : 9th March 2013 Got Invitation : 18th March 2013 189 Visa Lodge on : 29th March 2013 CO allocated on : 22nd April 2013 PCC Submitted : 16th May 2013 Medical submitted on : 23rd May 2013 2nd PCC submitted on 17th September 2014 2nd Medical submitted on: 19th September 2014 Grant on : 3rd December 2014. All the best who are waiting for their Grants  wish them all the success


Shazad not surprised rather shocked almost two years :0

Congrats and have a blessed life ahead


----------



## ronthevisio

jkg said:


> ronthevisio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I suppose it could be sometime around Monday week. However, today an onshore applicant of the 6th got grant. Considering that, it could possibly be within next week.
> 
> What's your occupation, points and number of dependants?
> 
> 
> 
> Electronics engineer..60 pts..
> I have my hubby and my 2yr old dau n how abt u
Click to expand...

263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), wife and son. Whereabouts onshore are you? I'm in MEL. prolly we shd take it offline - pm me if okay.


----------



## jkg

ronthevisio said:


> 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), wife and son. Whereabouts onshore are you? I'm in MEL. prolly we shd take it offline - pm me if okay.


Same here..mel


----------



## XINGSINGH

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Guys I have just submitted VISA application for 189 from India. And i need to go to out of country around christmas for a week only. I need to go for PCC now. Shall i do it after holidays Or now??


Hi expat

Good luck for it. What docs u uploaded for visa


----------



## jayant.sircar

Dear Friends , for skill assessment through *Engg Australia *do i ve to provide salary slips of all the organisation i had worked with? I ve an experience of 5+ yrs in Pharma Industry (Mech Engg) , pls if some1 can help me with the list of docs needed , im preparing to take the skill assessment within few weeks,
Friend Seek yr urgent help


----------



## Jaya.H

Refer August Gang last few pages. You'll find the no there.


----------



## sudhindrags

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Friends , for skill assessment through Engg Australia do i ve to provide salary slips of all the organisation i had worked with? I ve an experience of 5+ yrs in Pharma Industry (Mech Engg) , pls if some1 can help me with the list of docs needed , im preparing to take the skill assessment within few weeks,
> Friend Seek yr urgent help


You need to get reference letters and hr letter mentioning the duration of employment. If current workplace, then need to provide salary slips - not all. But first and last three would do. At least for ACS, that's what I submitted.


----------



## ronthevisio

jkg said:


> ronthevisio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), wife and son. Whereabouts onshore are you? I'm in MEL. prolly we shd take it offline - pm me if okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here..mel
Click to expand...

That's great! Let's hope to get a response before Christmas


----------



## jkg

ronthevisio said:


> That's great! Let's hope to get a response before Christmas


Yea.. hope fr d best


----------



## dreamland

hi everyone there! 
I have been following this forum almost a month , what a helpful forum with real experience of Individuals.
My scenario:
Me and my wife are from different countries and holding different passport, In the visa form I mentioned same address for both even though presently my wife is doing her training in her country(she holds PR in my country ) during the time of application she did not have the PR.
last week co asked the police report for wife from my country but altogether she lived here 220 days ( since married (2012)) I mentioned that her single visit never exceed 3 months, again co asked me to send the Passport copies and I have uploaded the pp copies in next email. again CO asked for police clearance than I send mail with her travel history since that I didn’t hear anything.

My question is:
1)Is it an issue that I have given my home address for both since she is doing her training in her country?
2)should I submit more documents to prove that the relationship is stable?(co did not ask anything else yet)
Am i safe or in a trouble with my application?

I am little worried because who ever applied in September got their grant
Hope someone will share there experience.
__________________________
190
IELTS: 10/13
EOI: 20/07/14
VISA APPLICATION: 18/09/14(documents front loaded)
MEDICAL FOR BOTH:12/10/14
PCC WIFE: 12/10/2014
Malaysian PCC: 27/10/14
CO first contacted : 20/09/14
GRANT?


----------



## bvp67

Yes, we have submitted Form 80, PCC and all other required documents for both the applicant one month ago. Shall I upload again or ignore it. Thanks



ToyTowner said:


> "for this applicant" are the words to note. Have you submitted Form 80 for each applicant? Also the PCC?
> 
> 
> 
> Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/1196208-post5.html


----------



## rkrishnaraj

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Friends , for skill assessment through *Engg Australia *do i ve to provide salary slips of all the organisation i had worked with? I ve an experience of 5+ yrs in Pharma Industry (Mech Engg) , pls if some1 can help me with the list of docs needed , im preparing to take the skill assessment within few weeks,
> Friend Seek yr urgent help


NO. You aren't required to show them your pay slips, however you need to provide solid work experience proof including, all employment related letters, employer reference letter etc. 

I contacted them for pay slips and they told me that they dont require any salary slips.


----------



## ravsingh

radical said:


> 1. Create an immiaccount from here https://online.immi.gov.au/account/register
> 2. Login and click on "Import application"
> 3. Use your TRN to import the application.
> 
> No, there will be no impact on your visa application and neither does your Agent will be able to find. In any case I wouldn't worry about agent. In fact, I will let them know about it so that they are aware that we're monitoring the application and not completely relying on them.
> 
> Cheers


Dear redical,

I have applied through agent and my agent is not sharing the login details but would like to track the application i have login to this link https://online.immi.gov.au/account/register[/url]
it is asking do you have existing organisation account or not wht shud i mentioned yes or no ??? and thn asking to create immi account if i dont have existing immi account pls confirm how to track my visa application thanks


----------



## sudhindrags

Why September and October visa lodge threads are removed?


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> Why September and October visa lodge threads are removed?


I cant find the october one too..


----------



## fly2shashi

luxalexis said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone give me a phone number to call DIAC from India. My case got allocated to CO (Adelaide: Team 2)on 24 Oct and was waiting for my medical to clear. Now medical got submitted to DIBP on 13 Nov. No update from CO yet.
> 
> In one of the emails, CO mentioned this number
> Offshore clients: 07 3136 7000
> 
> How to call this number???
> 
> *Visa Lodged: 28 August2014*


+61 7 3136 7000 - Dial this number and hit green button


----------



## sivakumar s s

Igor1711 said:


> I have called the number that I got in my COs email (team 33 Brisbane) and I got Adelaide....the guy asked me for my TRN number and told me that someone from Brisbane team will contact me today..... (it's midnight here - central european time)
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> WTF????
> 
> I got a grant???
> in 15 minutes???
> can't believe it!!!???
> 
> :-O



Congrats man...:rockon:

Party time for you. when lane: all the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

deepak4damera said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been a silent reader in this forum and this is my first post.
> Very glad to inform you all that I received my *Grant letter* today.
> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 60 Points (261312) (onshore)
> Invitation recieved: 22nd August 2014
> 189 Visa Applied: 6th October
> All docs except form 80 and 1221 frontloaded: 21st October
> Medicals : 19th November
> Direct Grant : 3rd December:whoo:


Congrats man its party time for you:rockon:

Enjoy this happy moments:targetachieved the golden ball)


----------



## sivakumar s s

Jaya.H said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Today the day started on a very good note : Got the Most awaited Mail
> 
> Got the Grant today (Early morning call to the CO team today and in less then 10 mins got the Grant Mail :whoo
> 
> Thanks to everyone who have guided my path in this journey.
> First Milestone acheived. Now the actual Journey starts lane:
> 
> Thanks
> Jaya



Congrats party time for you. Enjoy this golden moments :rockon:


----------



## sivakumar s s

vcr_delhi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> The D day has come for me too. Got the GRANT letter (few mins back).
> 
> Below are my details:
> ACS: 10 April 2014
> EOI Submitted: 30 Aug 2014
> IELTS: R/L 8 S/W 7 Overall: 7.5
> Total Points: 65
> Visa Invitation: 08 Sep 2014
> Visa Applied: 23 Sep 2014
> PCC/Medical Submitted: 07 Oct 2014
> CO Allocated: 24 Nov 2014
> Doc Submitted: 25 Nov 2014
> Visa Granted: 03 Dec 2014
> 
> Just want let you know guys few things which may be useful for everyone.
> * First of all do provide all the docs which are required, happy path
> * Secondly in case, the docs are not completed, the CO will be assigned and he/she will ask for the remaining docs.
> * Important Point: When you resubmit your docs again after the CO allocation, give then 2-3 days, else call them. This is what I learnt today, when i called them, they had not seen my mail (since they are overloaded with work). During the call he checked my mail and told me to wait for some time. Within 30 mins, I got the Grant mail.
> 
> So don't hesitate to call them and they are very polite in talking. Instead of waiting, make a call and get the status.
> 
> Thanks a lot all of you. This forum is very informative and my maximum queries were resolved in no time. Great going guys, wish you all best of luck.
> 
> Do let me know in case you need any more information. Send me a message and I will reply.




Party time for you :rockon: Enjoy this happy moments 

When are planning lane:


----------



## sivakumar s s

noobrex said:


> I also filed my 190 Visa on 25th Sep, got a mail from CO on 27th Nov uploading the documents requested .....lets see


All the best man. 

Wish you to get grant in a day or two.....

Prepare your arty: time


----------



## Siriish

Please let me know if the order in which various steps are listed is correct.

1. Submitting the visa application.
2. Uploading of supporting documents.
3. Payment of fees.
4. CO allocation
5. Medicals and PCC
6. Grant.

few more questions.
# Can we do PCC and medical during step 2 (uploading of docs)?
# Can we edit application after submitting?
# Only after paying the fees, CO will be allocated?

Thanks


----------



## Siriish

Please let me know if the order in which various steps are listed is correct.

1. Submitting the visa application.
2. Uploading of supporting documents.
3. Payment of fees.
4. CO allocation
5. Medicals and PCC
6. Grant.

few more questions.
# Can we do PCC and medical during step 2 (uploading of docs)?
# Can we edit application after submitting?
# Only after paying the fees, CO will be allocated?

Thanks,


----------



## Zabeen

ear All,

Along with Form 1221 my CO has asked for CV. Any idea why CV is asked to upload???? Is there anything I need to focus while preparing it?

I uploaded the reference letter which was used for ACS earlier...

Thanks..


----------



## sivakumar s s

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Go ahead! It will save you some time. Only Medicals needs to be done after invitation only. PCC and translations can be done before it !! Good luck!!


Even medicals can be done before invitation. 

IMMI providing feature for this. Please find more in IMMI account itself.


However, Medicals after submitting visa is hassle free as we have HAPID, which could ease the medical team as well.


----------



## Zabeen

Siriish said:


> Please let me know if the order in which various steps are listed is correct.
> 
> 1. Submitting the visa application.
> 2. Uploading of supporting documents.
> 3. Payment of fees.
> 4. CO allocation
> 5. Medicals and PCC
> 6. Grant.
> 
> few more questions.
> # Can we do PCC and medical during step 2 (uploading of docs)?
> # Can we edit application after submitting?
> # Only after paying the fees, CO will be allocated?
> 
> Thanks,


Please find the correct order:

1. Submitting the visa application.
2. Payment of fees.
3. loading of supporting documents.
4. CO allocation
5. Medicals and PCC (it depends, frontloading Medicals & PCC are encouraged)
6. Grant.

few more questions.
# Can we do PCC and medical during step 2 (uploading of docs)? YES
# Can we edit application after submitting? NO (to address any change, you need to fill up FORM 1023)
# Only after paying the fees, CO will be allocated? YES


----------



## sivakumar s s

chennaiite said:


> Received my Grant today. Thanks to this wonderful forum and a relentlessly meticulous agent.
> 
> Here's a big insight - CO asked for a variety documents including PCC, Medicals, Employment Reference, Qualifications on 21st Oct. All of these were uploaded only this morning and in less than an hour they issued the grant.
> 
> FWIW, the Degree for which I claimed 15 points was not even assessed though it was from a CEP Grade 1 University. More reason why I was surprised the CO made a decision so quick.
> 
> Things are moving really fast these days. All the best to everyone.
> 
> Timeline in Signature.


Congrats Man... :rockon:

Achieved the golden ball...


----------



## Siriish

Zabeen said:


> Please find the correct order:
> 
> 1. Submitting the visa application.
> 2. Payment of fees.
> 3. loading of supporting documents.
> 4. CO allocation
> 5. Medicals and PCC (it depends, frontloading Medicals & PCC are encouraged)
> 6. Grant.
> 
> few more questions.
> # Can we do PCC and medical during step 2 (uploading of docs)? YES
> # Can we edit application after submitting? NO (to address any change, you need to fill up FORM 1023)
> # Only after paying the fees, CO will be allocated? YES


How do i get medical and PCC done in advance? I dont see any forms or help for medical in immi account!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Zabeen said:


> Please find the correct order:
> 
> 1. Submitting the visa application.
> 2. Payment of fees.
> 3. loading of supporting documents.
> 4. CO allocation
> 5. Medicals and PCC (it depends, frontloading Medicals & PCC are encouraged)
> 6. Grant.
> 
> few more questions.
> # Can we do PCC and medical during step 2 (uploading of docs)? YES
> # Can we edit application after submitting? NO (to address any change, you need to fill up FORM 1023)
> # Only after paying the fees, CO will be allocated? YES



*Changing the order*

1. Submitting the visa application.
2. Payment of fees.
3. loading of supporting documents.
4. Medicals and PCC (Not to wait for CO to ask this)
5. CO allocation
6. Grant.


----------



## sivakumar s s

shahzad_sam said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Finally my wait is over.
> Got a silver, golden, diamond & platinum email today of my Grant.
> 
> Few of you will be surprised with my timeline ;
> ACS Submitted : 28th Feb 2013
> ACS Approved : 3rd March 2013
> EOI Submitted : 9th March 2013
> Got Invitation : 18th March 2013
> 189 Visa Lodge on : 29th March 2013
> CO allocated on : 22nd April 2013
> PCC Submitted : 16th May 2013
> Medical submitted on : 23rd May 2013
> 2nd PCC submitted on 17th September 2014
> 2nd Medical submitted on: 19th September 2014
> Grant on : 3rd December 2014.
> 
> All the best who are waiting for their Grants  wish them all the success


Many congratulations!
Party time for you :rockon: Enjoy this happy moments 

When are you planning lane:


----------



## mikjc6

Hi Guys,
Never knew waiting for something can drive you so crazy.....I mean I uploaded everything as CO asked for from Brisbane T33. Its been a week since then.....no response so far.....Don't know what to do to kill the time.....so ...

What I do now-a-days is just sit in front of the computer the whole morning or sometimes late afternoons and keep checking my inbox by refreshing every 5 minutes or so for the so called "GOLDEN EMAIL"and browse through expat forum to boost up my hopes......maybe today is the day....but slowly I am losing it....truth is there are others who waited for almost 2 years....I want to salute them and want to ask them how they did it? Everyday feels like years.....its a life changing decision to migrate in the first place & lots of other decisions are involved with this grant....so they might fast track it till we are young....

maybe I'll call them to remind them about my case.....
People got positive feedback by calling......it might do the same for me as well....BTW how long its gonna take anyway...heard that Brisbane team are pretty quick......takes only average of 65 days to grants...I am on my 62nd day of lodgement ....


----------



## Zabeen

Siriish said:


> How do i get medical and PCC done in advance? I dont see any forms or help for medical in immi account!!


After lodging visa, you will be able to see 2 links in your immi account.

1. For medical, you will be able to generate HAPID, with that you need to visit the medical center

2. For PCC, a link saying charecter assessment will be enabled.


----------



## WittViki

ravsingh said:


> Dear redical,
> 
> I have applied through agent and my agent is not sharing the login details but would like to track the application i have login to this link https://online.immi.gov.au/account/register[/url]
> it is asking do you have existing organisation account or not wht shud i mentioned yes or no ??? and thn asking to create immi account if i dont have existing immi account pls confirm how to track my visa application thanks


If you have TRN you can import your application by creating new immi account.
Agent won't provide immi login details.
There can be multiple people tracking same application.

It asks while first login about whose account it is? You can say "applicant"
Your agent will be primary contact and you will find his emailid mentioned in your account too.

Go ahead and track your application by self.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Siriish said:


> How do i get medical and PCC done in advance? I dont see any forms or help for medical in immi account!!



*For PCC (india)*

Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project

fill online application get ARN
Visit PSK, pay fees and get PCC in hand within 2 hours. (some case it may take 2/3 weeks)


*For Medicals*

Electronic Health Processing

Completing your health examinations electronically
If you are completing your health examinations electronically (using eMedical) you must provide the clinic with a health case identifier (HAP ID) in order to book the appointment to complete your health examinations. 

This means that you can only complete your health examinations before lodging your visa application if you:

hold a current valid passport; and
use the My Health Declarations service to obtain a HAP ID to provide the clinic.
Otherwise you need to wait until after you have lodged your visa application and been provided with a HAP ID before you can complete your health examinations.

all the best


----------



## bvp67

Zabeen said:


> After lodging visa, you will be able to see 2 links in your immi account.
> 
> 1. For medical, you will be able to generate HAPID, with that you need to visit the medical center
> 
> 2. For PCC, a link saying charecter assessment will be enabled.



Hey,

I could see only one link Medical and second link related to Character just appear two days before, while I have submitted all the docs one month ago. Also character link is for Form 80 not for PCC.


----------



## netrav

Hello All,
congrats all for the all the people who got Grants
btw I got a CO assigned(team adelaide) to me requesting for additional documents
in that my spouse was issued FORM 815 undertaking though she didnt have any health issues, just as a precautionary
Now I have uploaded all the requested documents except FORM 815, just got doubt where do we need to upload it, shall I attach the document as a mail and reply to them


----------



## Zabeen

bvp67 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I could see only one link Medical and second link related to Character just appear two days before, while I have submitted all the docs one month ago. Also character link is for Form 80 not for PCC.


Hi, 

In my case it was available after 3 days.. So it varies. For pcc, you can add it through attach document link (top right position). You are right, character link is for form 80. 

Thanks


----------



## IndigoKKing

mikjc6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Never knew waiting for something can drive you so crazy.....I mean I uploaded everything as CO asked for from Brisbane T33. Its been a week since then.....no response so far.....Don't know what to do to kill the time.....so ...
> 
> What I do now-a-days is just sit in front of the computer the whole morning or sometimes late afternoons and keep checking my inbox by refreshing every 5 minutes or so for the so called "GOLDEN EMAIL"and browse through expat forum to boost up my hopes......maybe today is the day....but slowly I am losing it....truth is there are others who waited for almost 2 years....I want to salute them and want to ask them how they did it? Everyday feels like years.....its a life changing decision to migrate in the first place & lots of other decisions are involved with this grant....so they might fast track it till we are young....
> 
> maybe I'll call them to remind them about my case.....
> People got positive feedback by calling......it might do the same for me as well....BTW how long its gonna take anyway...heard that Brisbane team are pretty quick......takes only average of 65 days to grants...I am on my 62nd day of lodgement ....


Don't kill yourself buddy. Wait for a day more and call. Calling a CO after a week of docs submission is totally fine. A week's long enough to hope he's seen the email.


----------



## IndigoKKing

Igor1711 said:


> I have called the number that I got in my COs email (team 33 Brisbane) and I got Adelaide....the guy asked me for my TRN number and told me that someone from Brisbane team will contact me today..... (it's midnight here - central european time)
> 
> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> WTF????
> 
> I got a grant???
> in 15 minutes???
> can't believe it!!!???
> 
> :-O


Congrats...


----------



## bvp67

Zabeen said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my case it was available after 3 days.. So it varies. For pcc, you can add it through attach document link (top right position). You are right, character link is for form 80.
> 
> Thanks


I have already submitted the Form 80 but still this link is there. Do I need to bother for this link? Thanks


----------



## Igor1711

wow, how many grants today!
it looks like 3rd december is our lucky day!

the correspondence by an emails with my CO was so slow (though every reply on my emails I got different person). once I was waiting for a reply for 22 days, and second time it was 12 days.

I decided to call them, since I applied for my 189 visa in July, and I already had a CO asking me to provide medicals and PCCs.
so don't bother them by a phone if you don't have at least a good reason. ;-)
If yes, go ahead! 

the number which is shown as a contact for offshore calls in your COs email has to be upgraded with +61

What a great St. Nicholas present for my family! :grouphug:


----------



## bdapplicant

Call you team and let them know that you have uploaded everything. Do they need anything else. They will also inform you that if they started security check for you or not. You may call them tomorrow.



mikjc6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Never knew waiting for something can drive you so crazy.....I mean I uploaded everything as CO asked for from Brisbane T33. Its been a week since then.....no response so far.....Don't know what to do to kill the time.....so ...
> 
> What I do now-a-days is just sit in front of the computer the whole morning or sometimes late afternoons and keep checking my inbox by refreshing every 5 minutes or so for the so called "GOLDEN EMAIL"and browse through expat forum to boost up my hopes......maybe today is the day....but slowly I am losing it....truth is there are others who waited for almost 2 years....I want to salute them and want to ask them how they did it? Everyday feels like years.....its a life changing decision to migrate in the first place & lots of other decisions are involved with this grant....so they might fast track it till we are young....
> 
> maybe I'll call them to remind them about my case.....
> People got positive feedback by calling......it might do the same for me as well....BTW how long its gonna take anyway...heard that Brisbane team are pretty quick......takes only average of 65 days to grants...I am on my 62nd day of lodgement ....


----------



## Zabeen

bvp67 said:


> I have already submitted the Form 80 but still this link is there. Do I need to bother for this link? Thanks


Not at all. It's still there in my page. Ignore it.


----------



## Visaradha

Hi all, can anyone clearly explain me what does"visa date of effect" means in skill select....


----------



## sevnik0202

Jaya.H said:


> Hello Everyone...
> 
> Today the day started on a very good note : Got the Most awaited Mail
> 
> Got the Grant today (Early morning call to the CO team today and in less then 10 mins got the Grant Mail :whoo
> 
> Thanks to everyone who have guided my path in this journey.
> First Milestone acheived. Now the actual Journey starts lane:
> 
> Thanks
> Jaya


Congrts jaya


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*189 visa*

Hi All,

I have one query. As we all know the code in which we apply say for eg System Analayst, Business Analyst, software Programmer etc has some quota for every year which gets filled. And if the quota is finished we have to wait for next year for our time to come...

IS it True?

Can we some how track this quota just to get a feel how fast it is getting filled.

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## GinjaNINJA

prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one query. As we all know the code in which we apply say for eg System Analayst, Business Analyst, software Programmer etc has some quota for every year which gets filled. And if the quota is finished we have to wait for next year for our time to come...
> 
> IS it True?
> 
> Can we some how track this quota just to get a feel how fast it is getting filled.
> 
> Regards,
> Prasad


All the professions you've mentioned comes under 2613.
Quota allocated for this year : 5004
Places filled (upto Nov 14th) : 1888
Source : SkillSelect
Click on Occupation Ceiling Tab


----------



## WittViki

ravsingh said:


> Hi pls give your contact number will call n ask you how to proceed little afraid as it shud not have impac on my application


Hi Ravsingh,

Mail me on [email protected]


----------



## prasad.mahadik

GinjaNINJA said:


> All the professions you've mentioned comes under 2613.
> Quota allocated for this year : 5004
> Places filled (upto Nov 14th) : 1888
> Source : SkillSelect
> Click on Occupation Ceiling Tab


<PM> Thanks a lot Buddy....

I will PM a message as i ant your suggestion...


----------



## luxalexis

Igor1711 said:


> wow, how many grants today!
> it looks like 3rd december is our lucky day!
> 
> the correspondence by an emails with my CO was so slow (though every reply on my emails I got different person). once I was waiting for a reply for 22 days, and second time it was 12 days.
> 
> I decided to call them, since I applied for my 189 visa in July, and I already had a CO asking me to provide medicals and PCCs.
> so don't bother them by a phone if you don't have at least a good reason. ;-)
> If yes, go ahead!
> 
> the number which is shown as a contact for offshore calls in your COs email has to be upgraded with +61
> 
> What a great St. Nicholas present for my family! :grouphug:



Hi

Can you please provide me the n umber which you have called. Let me know what time you have called and which team

Thank you


----------



## sevnik0202

prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one query. As we all know the code in which we apply say for eg System Analayst, Business Analyst, software Programmer etc has some quota for every year which gets filled. And if the quota is finished we have to wait for next year for our time to come...
> 
> IS it True?
> 
> Can we some how track this quota just to get a feel how fast it is getting filled.
> 
> Regards,
> Prasad


Yes its true. I suppose you can get the data from skillselect and immi website.


----------



## Expecting189

Igor1711 said:


> wow, how many grants today!
> it looks like 3rd december is our lucky day!
> 
> the correspondence by an emails with my CO was so slow (though every reply on my emails I got different person). once I was waiting for a reply for 22 days, and second time it was 12 days.
> 
> I decided to call them, since I applied for my 189 visa in July, and I already had a CO asking me to provide medicals and PCCs.
> so don't bother them by a phone if you don't have at least a good reason. ;-)
> If yes, go ahead!
> 
> the number which is shown as a contact for offshore calls in your COs email has to be upgraded with +61
> 
> What a great St. Nicholas present for my family! :grouphug:


Congratulations Igor1711!!!


----------



## prasad.mahadik

sevnik0202 said:


> Yes its true. I suppose you can get the data from skillselect and immi website.


Thanks for the help...


----------



## dreamland

Can someone answer my question? thank you


----------



## GinjaNINJA

dreamland said:


> Can someone answer my question? thank you


Mate doesnt matter if its 100 days or 220 days. if CO has asked for your wife's PCC give it him/her else CO will be forced to make decision without the doc. 
You cant argue through emails.
CO cant keep replying to your emails they have other visa files to take care of.


----------



## amar_gahir

Friends,

I got second ITA via skill select, although i submitted my application in Oct,2014. 

Earlier i reported this to DIBP and they asked to ignore as application is already filed.

Now, i got second ITA. what to do ? Please suggest

BR
Amar


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi 

I've some salary slips of work exp claimed, bank statements and itr. Should I submit all of them or not. Pls advise


----------



## Expecting189

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi
> 
> I've some salary slips of work exp claimed, bank statements and itr. Should I submit all of them or not. Pls advise


You can submit all ITRs / Form16 and one salary slip per quarter.
If there is a period for which you do not have ITRs or Form16s then submit all (as many possible) pay slips or bank statements for that period.


----------



## dreamland

GinjaNINJA said:


> Mate doesnt matter if its 100 days or 220 days. if CO has asked for your wife's PCC give it him/her else CO will be forced to make decision without the doc.
> You cant argue through emails.
> CO cant keep replying to your emails they have other visa files to take care of.


Thank you for your response!
my problem is she is not with me now, she has to come all the way here to apply for PCC and it will take minimum another month or more.
what I read on the Immi website PCC is mandatory where she /he lived more than a year.

she never stayed with me more than 3 months in last in last 3 years(total stay is 220 days for 3 years)
I am really confused


----------



## Marc283

My grant received yesterday. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Expecting189 said:


> You can submit all ITRs / Form16 and one salary slip per quarter.
> If there is a period for which you do not have ITRs or Form16s then submit all (as many possible) pay slips or bank statements for that period.


I've all the itr. Should computation if income be submitted or only itr acknowledgment. 

And acs has deducted 2 years so pay slip or itr for those 2 years should also be given


----------



## ravsingh

*hiii*



WittViki said:


> Hi Ravsingh,
> 
> Mail me on [email protected]


I have jus import the application..It is showing documents uploaded but in client communication it is not showing anything ...but my agent gave me application reference number through his client communication link only does ur client communication link showing any thing.


----------



## Expecting189

XINGSINGH said:


> I've all the itr. Should computation if income be submitted or only itr acknowledgment.
> 
> And acs has deducted 2 years so pay slip or itr for those 2 years should also be given


You can provide the ITR acknowledgement as you have them all.
Even though the first two years were not considered by ACS do submit the documents for that period as well (since you did work at that time).


----------



## deepslas

Hello guys
I was looking to apply state sponsorship for 190 visa
I don't have any work experience since ACS deducted my 2 years work experience 
So, do i need to give my payslips and employement refrence letter.
If so, then recent pay slips or all of the pay slips ? 
Do i need to provide ITR also ?
thanks,


----------



## ravsingh

*hiii*



WittViki said:


> Hi Ravsingh,
> 
> Mail me on [email protected]


I have jus import the application..It is showing documents uploaded but in client communication it is not showing anything ...but my agent gave me application reference number through his client communication link only does ur client communication link showing any thing.


----------



## jkg

Marc283 said:


> My grant received yesterday. Thank you all for your help.


Congrats ....
Applied on???


----------



## Marc283

jkg said:


> Congrats ....
> Applied on???


Applied on 6-July-14


----------



## jkg

Marc283 said:


> Applied on 6-July-14


Okk..thanks for the info...
Cheers


----------



## amshu2014

Hello guys,
Is there any one still waiting for 190 visa who applied on or before 7th october.
I have applied on 7th and haven't heard anything.


----------



## dr_max

dreamland said:


> Thank you for your response!
> my problem is she is not with me now, she has to come all the way here to apply for PCC and it will take minimum another month or more.
> what I read on the Immi website PCC is mandatory where she /he lived more than a year.
> 
> she never stayed with me more than 3 months in last in last 3 years(total stay is 220 days for 3 years)
> I am really confused


Hi,

You are talking about the Malaysian PCC, right?
She does not have to come to Malaysia to do it. You can simply submit the application online for her. That can be done in 3 weeks.
https://www.kln.gov.my/ekonsular_on9/login/login_test.php


----------



## padmakarrao

Siriish said:


> How do i get medical and PCC done in advance? I dont see any forms or help for medical in immi account!!


Pay the fees first. Then you will see the link on your immilog-in


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Hi all,

Glad to inform you all that I got the direct grant today. 

Thank you all for your support.

Regards,
Usha


----------



## mattcuz

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Glad to inform you all that I got the direct grant today.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Usha


woohooo. awesome stuff


----------



## ronthevisio

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Glad to inform you all that I got the direct grant today.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Usha


Congratulations!!!

Was it a 189 or 190? Onshore or offshore?

Thanks


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Hi all,

I got a Direct Grant today. Thanks for your support. Wish you all a speedy grant.

Regards
Usha


----------



## cprogramer84

*Electronic copies to be notarized?*

Hello,

The Income tax acknowledgments and my salary slips are electronically delivered do their require notary\attestation of the photocopy or i can upload the scanned copy of the printout?





Expecting189 said:


> You can submit all ITRs / Form16 and one salary slip per quarter.
> If there is a period for which you do not have ITRs or Form16s then submit all (as many possible) pay slips or bank statements for that period.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Glad to inform you all that I got the direct grant today.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Usha


Congrats


----------



## Usha Abhilash

ronthevisio said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Was it a 189 or 190? Onshore or offshore?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks ronthevisio. 

It is 189 offshore.


----------



## jkg

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a Direct Grant today. Thanks for your support. Wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> Regards
> Usha


Congrats..have u filed on 7oct?


----------



## Usha Abhilash

jkg said:


> Congrats..have u filed on 7oct?


Thanks jkg

yes, I filed on 7th October


----------



## jkg

Usha Abhilash said:


> Thanks jkg
> 
> yes, I filed on 7th October


Kool..all d best


----------



## ronthevisio

Usha Abhilash said:


> Thanks ronthevisio.
> 
> It is 189 offshore.


That's great! Looks like no difference between onshore and offshore applications which is good.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Glad to inform you all that I got the direct grant today.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Usha



Many hearty Congratulations USHA... :first:

So, My words come true"*DIRECT GRANT* "

Enjoy this golden moments..

Wish you and your family have bright and prosperous future in Australia.


Best Regards
Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are talking about the Malaysian PCC, right?
> She does not have to come to Malaysia to do it. You can simply submit the application online for her. That can be done in 3 weeks.
> https://www.kln.gov.my/ekonsular_on9/login/login_test.php



Appreciate your help to MR DreamLand.



Infact, dreamland ,
I was asking this to some of my malaysian frens about this.

Before this Dr Max give a valuable suggestion, which could ease your process.

All the best Dreamland.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty Congratulations USHA... :first:
> 
> So, My words come true"*DIRECT GRANT* "
> 
> Enjoy this golden moments..
> 
> Wish you and your family have bright and prosperous future in Australia.
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva


Yes Siva, your words have come true. Thank you for your support.

Wishing you too a speedy grant.

Rgds
Usha


----------



## mailtosomesh

Congratulations !!! Cheers Usha


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Does anybody know the exact period of holidays in Australia?


----------



## amshu2014

Hi everyone, 
GRANT GRANT GRANT about an hour ago.

Visa applied: 7th oct
Direct grant: 4th dec
## All documents frontloaded including form 80 on 7th october ##


----------



## tinaozzie

25th 26th december n 1st Jan to 3rd Jan


----------



## amshu2014

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Does anybody know that exact period of holidays in Australia?


If you are looking for coming holidays then its 25th dec,26th dec and 1st jan 2014.


----------



## amshu2014

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Glad to inform you all that I got the direct grant today.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> Regards,
> Usha


Congrats usha. 
Same here.


----------



## dreamland

amshu2014 said:


> Hello guys,
> Is there any one still waiting for 190 visa who applied on or before 7th october.
> I have applied on 7th and haven't heard anything.


I have applied on 20th September , still waiting


----------



## dreamland

cingratulations1


----------



## dreamland

congratulations!


----------



## ronthevisio

amshu2014 said:


> Hi everyone,
> GRANT GRANT GRANT about an hour ago.
> 
> Visa applied: 7th oct
> Direct grant: 4th dec
> ## All documents frontloaded including form 80 on 7th october ##


Congratulations!!!

Was it 189 or 190? Onshore or offshore?

Thanks


----------



## supertoblerone

What happened to other thread for October and September gang? 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/574601-october-2014-189-visa-gang-20.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-share-timelines-details-61.html#post5816905


----------



## sudhindrags

From the tracker, it seems number of applicants is more from 10th to 16th October. Speed of grant may reduce.


----------



## xxx

amshu2014 said:


> Hello guys,
> Is there any one still waiting for 190 visa who applied on or before 7th october.
> I have applied on 7th and haven't heard anything.


I applied on 1st Oct, submitted Medical and PCC but still waiting for grant.


----------



## bvp67

endlessmoor said:


> If i have my documents in hindi, where to translate them in delhi for vetassess verification?
> 
> as they are not accepting hindi documents.
> 
> plz help somebody
> 
> Thanks in adv
> ( plz i need ur fast ans, I have to upload by this week end)



Hi,

We have also a few docs in Hindi and we got converted into English. You need to find out a person who can translate Hindi into English and then certified with Notaray. Basically, you can find such person nearyby Notary off or outside court. 

Thanks
Bvp


----------



## Usha Abhilash

amshu2014 said:


> Congrats usha.
> Same here.


Congrats !!! amshu.


----------



## sevnik0202

Marc283 said:


> My grant received yesterday. Thank you all for your help.


Congrats.


----------



## jayant.sircar

rkrishnaraj said:


> NO. You aren't required to show them your pay slips, however you need to provide solid work experience proof including, all employment related letters, employer reference letter etc.
> 
> I contacted them for pay slips and they told me that they dont require any salary slips.


thanx krishnaraj,
I m preparing my doc for *skill assessment from Engineers Australia*
Present organisation is the third im working in past 5 yrs,
I can provide the appointment letter & the relieving letter of my prevoius two companies ,
1. Do i ve to take a seperate letter*(In company letter head)* of roles & responsibilities*(shud i take it from the HR dept or from senior ??)* or Statutaru declaration is needed in my case.
2.For my present organisation which supporting docs shud i submit to Engg Australia, i got only appointment letter, seek yr help friends


----------



## sevnik0202

XINGSINGH said:


> I've all the itr. Should computation if income be submitted or only itr acknowledgment.
> 
> And acs has deducted 2 years so pay slip or itr for those 2 years should also be given


No need to upload supporting documents for deducted experience.


----------



## sevnik0202

ravsingh said:


> I have jus import the application..It is showing documents uploaded but in client communication it is not showing anything ...but my agent gave me application reference number through his client communication link only does ur client communication link showing any thing.


Correspondence section will not show anything to you but only your agent. Since you have authorized your agent to get the communication on your behalf.


----------



## sevnik0202

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Glad to inform you all that I got the direct grant today.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Regards,
> Usha


Congrats usha.... Gud luck


----------



## jayant.sircar

sudhindrags said:


> No Sir. That link will be there even if you s submit all documents. Same for me too.


Dear Friend,
Liked many of yr posts they were extreamly help full, need an important piece of information from you,
Preparing my docs for Skill Assesment( EA)

Pls tell me Does your *academic performance *impact on the result of skill assesment *(From Engg Australia)*.
I had gap in my education
1. Class 12th i passes in supplimentary
2.BE mech Engg i finshed in 6 years
after BE i got a jib within 1 month thereafter i had a continual growth in the industry, with constant appraisal from all my superiors in my past two organisation , 
pls tell me that is there possibility to get a positive result from engg australia,
rgds
Jayant sircar


----------



## amar_gahir

amar_gahir said:


> Friends,
> 
> I got second ITA via skill select, although i submitted my application in Oct,2014.
> 
> Earlier i reported this to DIBP and they asked to ignore as application is already filed.
> 
> Now, i got second ITA. what to do ? Please suggest
> 
> BR
> Amar


Please share your experience or suggest what needs to be done .


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats usha.... Gud luck


Thanks Sevnik.


----------



## Waiting21.7

One of my friend is interested about migration to Aus, with a Bachelor (pass course) and Master in Management degree......what ANZSCO code and what assessing authority can he use to assess his degree.....any one experienced with similar situation....any suggestions.....


----------



## sevnik0202

amshu2014 said:


> Hi everyone,
> GRANT GRANT GRANT about an hour ago.
> 
> Visa applied: 7th oct
> Direct grant: 4th dec
> ## All documents frontloaded including form 80 on 7th october ##


Congrats mate


----------



## sudhindrags

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Friend,
> Liked many of yr posts they were extreamly help full, need an important piece of information from you,
> Preparing my docs for Skill Assesment( EA)
> 
> Pls tell me Does your academic performance impact on the result of skill assesment (From Engg Australia).
> I had gap in my education
> 1. Class 12th i passes in supplimentary
> 2.BE mech Engg i finshed in 6 years
> after BE i got a jib within 1 month thereafter i had a continual growth in the industry, with constant appraisal from all my superiors in my past two organisation ,
> pls tell me that is there possibility to get a positive result from engg australia,
> rgds
> Jayant sircar


I don't think it matters. Assessing parties only see if your graduation and the subjects you studied are equivalent to that of the Australian curriculum. And whether your work experience is genuine and the roles and responsibilities you are performing matches the job code you mention.


----------



## sevnik0202

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Friend,
> Liked many of yr posts they were extreamly help full, need an important piece of information from you,
> Preparing my docs for Skill Assesment( EA)
> 
> Pls tell me Does your academic performance impact on the result of skill assesment (From Engg Australia).
> I had gap in my education
> 1. Class 12th i passes in supplimentary
> 2.BE mech Engg i finshed in 6 years
> after BE i got a jib within 1 month thereafter i had a continual growth in the industry, with constant appraisal from all my superiors in my past two organisation ,
> pls tell me that is there possibility to get a positive result from engg australia,
> rgds
> Jayant sircar


No issues at all. Cheer up. Gaps or supplimentary do not matter.


----------



## amar_gahir

Usha Abhilash said:


> Thanks jkg
> 
> yes, I filed on 7th October


Congrats !!! 

I am also 7th Oct Applicant. but need to upload Med/PCC. 

BR/
Amar


----------



## Viral Patel

Hi,

I hv already applied for skill assessment to engineers Australia.

However, I want to assess my wife's qualification. 
She has done commerce graduation in India and master of proffession accounting in Perth Australia. 

Pl tell me in which assessing authority, I have to send document for assessment

Thanks


----------



## dixiechic

Hi guys...happy to inform u all that we received our grants minutes after calling the CO. Thank you god!!! To all the forum members...u are an immense support. 

I have few questions...what do I need to do further? Do I need to go for any biometrics or anything? It doesn't say anything on the visa letter. Pls guide us through next steps. 

Thanks


----------



## jkg

dixiechic said:


> Hi guys...happy to inform u all that we received our grants minutes after calling the CO. Thank you god!!! To all the forum members...u are an immense support.
> 
> I have few questions...what do I need to do further? Do I need to go for any biometrics or anything? It doesn't say anything on the visa letter. Pls guide us through next steps.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats...wat was your lodgement date plz


----------



## dixiechic

jkg said:


> Congrats...wat was your lodgement date plz


16th aug..it's in my signature


----------



## idreamofoz

Congrats dixiechic!

I am 189 EOI ready but there are a few things that have been stopping me from submitting it right now. Need some help in the following areas:

1. I am in the middle of an IELTS re-eval process and it will take another 6-8 weeks. After filing for EOR, I received my ACS and the results provided me 60 points even with the current IELTS scores. So I checked with BC for withdrawal of the application. British Council India denied withdrawal and told that the current TRF will be deemed invalid if the result changes. I did not believe that its impossible to withdraw EOR so I contact the UK HQ who redirected me to Cambridge who told me that it is indeed possible. UK HQ also told me that the current TRF shall not be deemed invalid even if it changes. Now, is it Ok to believe UK BC and file for EOI? This is what we have from BC UK-HQ in an email, "Firstly, when you retake an IELTS exam or request an EOR, this does not invalidate the original certificate as long as it is within 2 years of the original test. "

2. I need to change the address and spouse name in my passport. Applying it through tatkal so the same shall be done in 1 month(coz I have to consider changes in 2 passports). Should I wait for the address change in the current passport before filing for EOI. Will it be a problem if address and particulars(Marital status and spouse name) in the passport pre and post visa lodge do not match? 

PS: This is urgent to me considering that the next round of invitations will happen tomorrow.

TIA


----------



## jkg

dixiechic said:


> 16th aug..it's in my signature


Koool..all d best ...


----------



## rkrishnaraj

jayant.sircar said:


> thanx krishnaraj,
> I m preparing my doc for skill assessment from Engineers Australia
> Present organisation is the third im working in past 5 yrs,
> I can provide the appointment letter & the relieving letter of my prevoius two companies ,
> 1. Do i ve to take a seperate letter(In company letter head) of roles & responsibilities(shud i take it from the HR dept or from senior ??) or Statutaru declaration is needed in my case.
> 2.For my present organisation which supporting docs shud i submit to Engg Australia, i got only appointment letter, seek yr help friends


1. It is always recommended to go for employer reference letter which states all important details like date of joining, roles n responsibilities, salary drawn, full time permanent job etc. If this is not available, then opt for statutory declaration. 

2. Appointment letter, present employer reference letter with roles and responsibilities, all employment related documents like joining date etc.


----------



## sivakumar s s

amshu2014 said:


> Hi everyone,
> GRANT GRANT GRANT about an hour ago.
> 
> Visa applied: 7th oct
> Direct grant: 4th dec
> ## All documents frontloaded including form 80 on 7th october ##


 Congratulations amshu... :first:

Enjoy this golden moments..

Wish you and your family have bright and prosperous future in Australia.


Best Regards
Siva


----------



## IndigoKKing

dixiechic said:


> Hi guys...happy to inform u all that we received our grants minutes after calling the CO. Thank you god!!! To all the forum members...u are an immense support.
> 
> I have few questions...what do I need to do further? Do I need to go for any biometrics or anything? It doesn't say anything on the visa letter. Pls guide us through next steps.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats...


----------



## Usha Abhilash

amar_gahir said:


> Congrats !!!
> 
> I am also 7th Oct Applicant. but need to upload Med/PCC.
> 
> BR/
> Amar


Thanks Amar. 
You will get it soon. Wish you all the best.


----------



## luxalexis

Praise the Lord

I got the golden letter today!!! Thank you all in this forum for your wonderful support and guidance.

Visa grant: 04 Dec 2014


----------



## sivakumar s s

dixiechic said:


> Hi guys...happy to inform u all that we received our grants minutes after calling the CO. Thank you god!!! To all the forum members...u are an immense support.
> 
> I have few questions...what do I need to do further? Do I need to go for any biometrics or anything? It doesn't say anything on the visa letter. Pls guide us through next steps.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations dixiechic... :first:

Enjoy this golden moments..

Wish you and your family have bright and prosperous future in Australia.


Best Regards
Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

luxalexis said:


> Praise the Lord
> 
> I got the golden letter today!!! Thank you all in this forum for your wonderful support and guidance.
> 
> Visa grant: 04 Dec 2014


Many Congratulations luxalexis :first:

Enjoy this golden moments..

Wish you and your family have bright and prosperous future in Australia. :santa:


Best Regards
Siva


*Update ur signature pls*


----------



## jkg

luxalexis said:


> Praise the Lord
> 
> I got the golden letter today!!! Thank you all in this forum for your wonderful support and guidance.
> 
> Visa grant: 04 Dec 2014


Congrats can u plz share your timeline


----------



## Anilnag

*Grant*

Friends, I am really happy to share that we have got our GOLDEN email today. Thank you each and every one.


----------



## jkg

Anilnag said:


> Friends, I am really happy to share that we have got our GOLDEN email today. Thank you each and every one.


Congrats


----------



## jkg

jkg said:


> Congrats


Share your timeline plz


----------



## Anilnag

jkg said:


> Share your timeline plz



Please check my Signature for timelines...


----------



## sivakumar s s

Anilnag said:


> Friends, I am really happy to share that we have got our GOLDEN email today. Thank you each and every one.


You won the :first: Many Congratulations Anilnag

Enjoy this golden moments.. :santa:


Best Regards
Siva


----------



## remya2013

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a Direct Grant today. Thanks for your support. Wish you all a speedy grant.
> 
> Regards
> Usha


Congrats Usha !!


----------



## jayant.sircar

Thanx for the positive reply ..mate
... My job profile matches the profession im willing to opt, so i hope no issues will occure in that ,


----------



## shirleysunshine

*189 Oct 15*

263111, 60points, 189, elodged on Oct 15, no CO allocated now


----------



## luxalexis

jkg said:


> Congrats can u plz share your timeline



*IELTS*: March 2014 *ACS*: Nov 2013 *EOI *: 01-Aug-2014 *Invite*: 11-Aug *Visa lodge*: 28-Aug *Medical referred*: 17 Oct CO Contact: 24 Oct* Medical resubmitted:* 13-Nov *Grant*: 04-Dec


----------



## prattech

*Invitation*

Anybody waiting for invite in 5th Dec round, my guess for 60 pointers with 2613 would be date of effect till 15th Nov 2014.


----------



## jkg

luxalexis said:


> IELTS: March 2014 ACS: Nov 2013 EOI : 01-Aug-2014 Invite: 11-Aug Visa lodge: 28-Aug Medical referred: 17 Oct CO Contact: 24 Oct Medical resubmitted: 13-Nov Grant: 04-Dec


Thanks for sharing...


----------



## GinjaNINJA

dreamland said:


> Thank you for your response!
> my problem is she is not with me now, she has to come all the way here to apply for PCC and it will take minimum another month or more.
> what I read on the Immi website PCC is mandatory where she /he lived more than a year.
> 
> she never stayed with me more than 3 months in last in last 3 years(total stay is 220 days for 3 years)
> I am really confused


Doesnt matter brother what the rule says.
If CO has asked for it you ll have to give it.
Applicants have been asked PCCs form countries they've been living literally couple of months. 
Write to your assigned team CO requesting time extension.


----------



## dreamland

GinjaNINJA said:


> Doesnt matter brother what the rule says.
> If CO has asked for it you ll have to give it.
> Applicants have been asked PCCs form countries they've been living literally couple of months.
> Write to your assigned team CO requesting time extension.


I really appreciate your response, I will ask CO for extension and try to short out with PCC.
Thank you brother :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sudhindrags

shirleysunshine said:


> 263111, 60points, 189, elodged on Oct 15, no CO allocated now


Patience. It takes around two months. Your time is nearing. Btw, I also lodged on Oct 15th. Check the tracker in my signature. You will see the timeline of people who have applied before us and still waiting.


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> Patience. It takes around two months. Your time is nearing. Btw, I also lodged on Oct 15th. Check the tracker in my signature. You will see the timeline of people who have applied before us and still waiting.


Im just after you guys...16th oct


----------



## expat.ict

Hi everyone,
I have some confusion,

In form 80 they ask for all employments details, but some other member advised before, if you are not claiming points for certain employment than you don't need to provide documentary evidence for those. So, I have 2 different employments before Assessment letter which they did not count as relevant and 1 after the assessment which I am still doing, so i put those in EOI details but marked as non relevant and did not cliam points.
So, should I do the same in form 80 mention all employments?? but then how about documents(exp letters and salary slips)? should I provide these documents((the exp letters and salary slips)) only for employments for which I am claiming points or for all employments before or after assessment??

Secondly, I am working in Malaysia on Employment Pass only. So, while filling EOI i selected my usual country of residence as Malaysia. Is this correct? (in the definition they mentioned any longer term stay other than visit visa is your usual country of residence) because in Part E of form 80 under International Travels they asked to mention any work visit outside my usualy country of residence so in this case my usual country of residence at that time was Pakistan but now it should be Malaysia right?


----------



## siva19

I lodged on Oct 18 2014, hope we ll get before Dec 20.


----------



## liferaja

Hi,

Case officer alloted today, adelaide team.
Asked for certified copies of my kid's birth certificates and proof of functional english for my wife.

The first one , i'll get it asap.
For the second one, i am bit confused, i have already provided certified copies of her graduation and post graduation degree and marsheets. Now, i think i'll have to get a letter from her college.

Any suggestions....

regards,

Abhi


----------



## phlojo

expat.ict said:


> So, should I do the same in form 80 mention all employments??


I would think so.



expat.ict said:


> but then how about documents(exp letters and salary slips)? should I provide these documents((the exp letters and salary slips)) only for employments for which I am claiming points or for all employments before or after assessment??


Only provide documents for what they ask, nothing more.



expat.ict said:


> Secondly, I am working in Malaysia on Employment Pass only. So, while filling EOI i selected my usual country of residence as Malaysia. Is this correct?


Yes.


expat.ict said:


> (in the definition they mentioned any longer term stay other than visit visa is your usual country of residence) because in Part E of form 80 under International Travels they asked to mention any work visit outside my usualy country of residence so in this case my usual country of residence at that time was Pakistan but now it should be Malaysia right?


Tough question. I really don't know what to say... I think that if you are living and working in Malaysia, then that is your country of residence. So travel outside Malaysia would count as travel outside your usual country of residence, right?


----------



## noobrex

how can one know if the application has been finalized and the grant has been done from the secondary immi account not the one which the agent is using ?

How would i know if I have been granted incase there are delays from Agents end in fowording the e-mail.


----------



## jayant.sircar

Usha Abhilash said:


> Thanks Sevnik.


congrats Usha


----------



## fly2shashi

noobrex said:


> how can one know if the application has been finalized and the grant has been done from the secondary immi account not the one which the agent is using ?
> 
> How would i know if I have been granted incase there are delays from Agents end in fowording the e-mail.


There is nothing like secondary immi account. It's only one account and you are only importing the application into another account. It's like, if you scratch your nose in front of a mirror, the mirror image will do the same 

Once the application is finalised, you will see the status as finalised in place of In Progress and once you click on your TRN, you can see the status as Granted against each applicant.


----------



## noobrex

fly2shashi said:


> There is nothing like secondary immi account. It's only one account and you are only importing the application into another account. It's like, if you scratch your nose in front of a mirror, the mirror image will do the same
> 
> Once the application is finalised, you will see the status as finalised in place of In Progress and once you click on your TRN, you can see the status as Granted against each applicant.


Will we be able to dowload the grant letter from the site as well.

Also, how long do you think the CO would take since I have submitted medicals and birth certificates for my kids that he had asked for ? Wild Guess  as Christmas holidays are comming soon. I would complete 3 months on 25th Dec and think most of people would be on leave during that time ...so should i call them may be next week to check if the docs have been uploaded not sure if they would entertain me since i have a MARA agent ....


----------



## vtiru

jkg said:


> Im just after you guys...16th oct


I have submitted on 30th Oct2014.. Waiting for CO allocation...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Shiv11

*Is that possible to combine Australia & India work experience and claim as India exp*

Hi Guys,

Is that possible to combine Australia & India work experience and claim as India experience for points.

For Example:

*Indian Experience:*
I have 5 years 2 months Indian Experience in IT and out of this ACS has deducted 4 years.

So I have left 1 year 2 months.

*Australia Experience:*
I will be having 2 Years 10 months experience in Feb-2015 in Australia but I can't wait till May-2015 to complete 3 years in Australia because in Feb-2015 end I will be crossing 32 years age boundary and will be losing 5 points and getting only 25 points for age above 32.

I can claim 5 points for 1 year experience in Australia and rest 1 year 10 monts I can combine with Indai experience and then will have 3 years indain experience and can claim another 5 points.

I would like to know that is this possible or not?

14 months (Indian)+22 months (Australian)=36 months=3 Years (Can be considered as Indian Experience)?


----------



## div1220

hey everyone i have two query
1. when my agent filed my eoi she didn't mention my non relevant experience accessed by acs, .so i want to know does it cause any problem in future ?
2. in 2013 i had applied for US bussiness visa from my current organisation nd it was rejected stating that "You have not been able to demonstrate sufficiently strong family, social or economic ties to a country outside the U.S that would compel you to leave the United States after the temporary stay" but there is no rejection stamp on my passport.

actually i have not mentioned about this anywhere in eoi nor while filing for visa application, so what should i do it now, i m quite worried about this..can it be a reason for visa rejection from DIBP.


----------



## aprashar

congrats for the grant
can u share your email id.so that i may have one to one conversation with u about the queries that are arising in my mind about immigration.
regards
ap


----------



## sudhindrags

div1220 said:


> hey everyone i have two query
> 1. when my agent filed my eoi she didn't mention my non relevant experience accessed by acs, .so i want to know does it cause any problem in future ?
> 2. in 2013 i had applied for US bussiness visa from my current organisation nd it was rejected stating that "You have not been able to demonstrate sufficiently strong family, social or economic ties to a country outside the U.S that would compel you to leave the United States after the temporary stay" but there is no rejection stamp on my passport.
> 
> actually i have not mentioned about this anywhere in eoi nor while filing for visa application, so what should i do it now, i m quite worried about this..can it be a reason for visa rejection from DIBP.


I don't think there will be rejection stamp for visas. If you ask me, safer thing would be give correct information. Not sure whether they have some means to find out or not.


----------



## sudhindrags

liferaja said:


> Hi,
> 
> Case officer alloted today, adelaide team.
> Asked for certified copies of my kid's birth certificates and proof of functional english for my wife.
> 
> The first one , i'll get it asap.
> For the second one, i am bit confused, i have already provided certified copies of her graduation and post graduation degree and marsheets. Now, i think i'll have to get a letter from her college.
> 
> Any suggestions....
> 
> regards,
> 
> Abhi


Yes. Get a letter from her college starting that she did her graduation with medium of instruction being English.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

liferaja said:


> Hi,
> 
> Case officer alloted today, adelaide team.
> Asked for certified copies of my kid's birth certificates and proof of functional english for my wife.
> 
> The first one , i'll get it asap.
> For the second one, i am bit confused, i have already provided certified copies of her graduation and post graduation degree and marsheets. Now, i think i'll have to get a letter from her college.
> 
> Any suggestions....
> 
> regards,
> 
> Abhi


Hi

for spouse english evidence, you need to upload qualification certificate, marklist and letter from college/institute that the medium of study was English.

Format of Letter that I had submitted for my spouse.

(Letter Head of college/institution) 




CERTIFICATE





This is to certify that _________ was a student of this institute, with registration no. ________ from ______ to _______ for his/her _________ course from ________ University. 


Mr/Ms. __________ has successfully completed his/her course.


*The medium of instruction and examinations for the above said course was in English language.*




Name:

Sign:

Seal:


----------



## rkrishnaraj

All the documents to be uploaded in visa lodgement page has to compulsorily bear the true certified copy from Notary public or original colour scan of all the documents is enough??? 

Plz reply as i have only original colour scan copy of all and hardly 2 or 3 documents i have with Notary seal


----------



## Marc283

*Australia Resident for Tax purposes query?*

Let me explain my current situation:
• I have recently been granted a 189 Visa to migrate to Australia with my family (wife and 3 kids)
• We plan to have our first entry into Australia in Feb-15 (short trip for 4 days only)
• After which my eldest will begin his University in Perth in Feb-15. 
• My wife, remaining two kids will move across to Perth in around Now-15
• As for myself, I will continue working in Malaysia and will only join my family in Australia and reside there permanently in Year 2017.

The questions that I have in mind at the moment is:
• Am I a Australian resident for Tax Purposes for FY15? As apart for my son for his Uni studies, we will not have moved to Australia yet.
• Am I a Australian resident for Tax Purposes for FY16? As I will still not be in Australia but my family will be from Nov-15 onwards.

Hope someone can advise me. Thanks.


----------



## fly2shashi

noobrex said:


> Will we be able to dowload the grant letter from the site as well.
> 
> Also, how long do you think the CO would take since I have submitted medicals and birth certificates for my kids that he had asked for ? Wild Guess  as Christmas holidays are comming soon. I would complete 3 months on 25th Dec and think most of people would be on leave during that time ...so should i call them may be next week to check if the docs have been uploaded not sure if they would entertain me since i have a MARA agent ....


There is no specific timeline as when the CO would finalise the application. It will depend on how busy he is with other cases. This is one of the reason it is recommended to front load everything so that the CO can happily give a direct grant.

As others have said, it is not advisable to call the CO's directly if you have not completed 3 months of wait. Though, if you really want to give a call, do so by calling general inquiries number +61 131 881. If calling from outside Australia, this number can be called only via Skype (as far as I know). As long as you have TRN and all the personal information when you call (& if they ask), you will be answered, doesn't matter if you have a MARA.


----------



## fly2shashi

Marc283 said:


> Let me explain my current situation:
> • I have recently been granted a 189 Visa to migrate to Australia with my family (wife and 3 kids)
> • We plan to have our first entry into Australia in Feb-15 (short trip for 4 days only)
> • After which my eldest will begin his University in Perth in Feb-15.
> • My wife, remaining two kids will move across to Perth in around Now-15
> • As for myself, I will continue working in Malaysia and will only join my family in Australia and reside there permanently in Year 2017.
> 
> The questions that I have in mind at the moment is:
> • Am I a Australian resident for Tax Purposes for FY15? As apart for my son for his Uni studies, we will not have moved to Australia yet.
> • Am I a Australian resident for Tax Purposes for FY16? As I will still not be in Australia but my family will be from Nov-15 onwards.
> 
> Hope someone can advise me. Thanks.


The below link will help you decide if you are resident for tax purposes. As for your questions, from my experience of being in AU on 457, I don't think you will considered resident for both FY's (not very sure for FY16 though).

https://www.ato.gov.au/Calculators-and-tools/Are-you-a-resident/


----------



## fly2shashi

rkrishnaraj said:


> All the documents to be uploaded in visa lodgement page has to compulsorily bear the true certified copy from Notary public or original colour scan of all the documents is enough???
> 
> Plz reply as i have only original colour scan copy of all and hardly 2 or 3 documents i have with Notary seal


Color scans will suffice


----------



## Marc283

fly2shashi said:


> The below link will help you decide if you are resident for tax purposes. As for your questions, from my experience of being in AU on 457, I don't think you will considered resident for both FY's (not very sure for FY16 though).
> 
> https://www.ato.gov.au/Calculators-and-tools/Are-you-a-resident/


Thank you Fly2Sashi. Much appreciated.


----------



## mikjc6

Hi Friends,

Its day 63 after the lodgement....

I called DIBP this morning just to check my status & to remind them about my case....the lady over the phone with sweet voice told me that at this moment the allocated team Brisbane don't need any more documents from me.....and my application is going through routine processing.....

It is too early for me to expect anything but still wondering how long it is going to take from now....

Does anyone faced similar situation and how long it took for the grant letter to come after that?


----------



## mithu93ku

If you are a 190 Bangladeshi applicant , you can normally expect grant within 90 days of your application lodgement. 
If you are a 189 Bangladeshi applicant , you can expect grant not less than 12 months of you application lodgement. 
Always use Signature to understand your status. 


mikjc6 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Its day 63 after the lodgement....
> 
> I called DIBP this morning just to check my status & to remind them about my case....the lady over the phone with sweet voice told me that at this moment the allocated team Brisbane don't need any more documents from me.....and my application is going through routine processing.....
> 
> It is too early for me to expect anything but still wondering how long it is going to take from now....
> 
> Does anyone faced similar situation and how long it took for the grant letter to come after that?


----------



## icedrop9

Got the golden mail today after a long wait  Thanks to the forum for being a guide all through our journey. Sent a mail to the CO 2 days back and saw the grant today. 

Visa Lodged- 12th August
Frontloaded everything except medicals 
CO Assigned- 4th Nov
Medicals- 15th November
Visa Grant - 4th December


----------



## sivakumar s s

icedrop9 said:


> Got the golden mail today after a long wait  Thanks to the forum for being a guide all through our journey. Sent a mail to the CO 2 days back and saw the grant today.
> 
> Visa Lodged- 12th August
> Frontloaded everything except medicals
> CO Assigned- 4th Nov
> Medicals- 15th November
> Visa Grant - 4th December


Congrats won the golden cup :first:

Enjoy this happy moments


Update you signature..


----------



## sudhindrags

rkrishnaraj said:


> All the documents to be uploaded in visa lodgement page has to compulsorily bear the true certified copy from Notary public or original colour scan of all the documents is enough???
> 
> Plz reply as i have only original colour scan copy of all and hardly 2 or 3 documents i have with Notary seal


DIBP - original color scans are fine.


----------



## sudhindrags

Latest grant for Zeebeth from UK Lodge Date: 12-Oct-2014.


----------



## LawLeePop

Hi Guys,

I just gotten my invite today!

May i know when do I need to submit PCC and Medicals? I am filling up the application but it did not ask me for PCC and Medicals.

Please advise

Cheers,


----------



## jkg

mikjc6 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Its day 63 after the lodgement....
> 
> I called DIBP this morning just to check my status & to remind them about my case....the lady over the phone with sweet voice told me that at this moment the allocated team Brisbane don't need any more documents from me.....and my application is going through routine processing.....
> 
> It is too early for me to expect anything but still wondering how long it is going to take from now....
> 
> Does anyone faced similar situation and how long it took for the grant letter to come after that?


What number have you called plz??


----------



## sivakumar s s

LawLeePop said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just gotten my invite today!
> 
> May i know when do I need to submit PCC and Medicals? I am filling up the application but it did not ask me for PCC and Medicals.
> 
> Please advise
> 
> Cheers,


Congrats Welcome to the group

Once lodged the visa application, proceed with PCC and medicals

Both are mandatory..... 

For more details check with IMMI site..

All the best


----------



## ravsingh

Co allocated for visa 190 october applicants ?? Or any grant for visa 190 applied in october ??? Any one


----------



## mikjc6

jkg said:


> What number have you called plz??


it is provided to me by my case officer via email....


----------



## amar_gahir

Usha Abhilash said:


> Thanks Amar.
> You will get it soon. Wish you all the best.


Thanks Usha.

Got CO assigned today. As usual i got 28 days to get PCC & MED & 80. Little tense now. as i have to provide these in short time. I wish i could have started this earlier.

How many days it takes for Meds to get uploaded in the system?

BR
Amar


----------



## cprogramer84

*what about electronically generated documents*

I have a query,
My salary slips and ITR Returns Form V are sent to me electronically, should i get these documents notarized or they can be attached as it is? 
thanks in advance. 









sudhindrags said:


> DIBP - original color scans are fine.


----------



## jkg

mikjc6 said:


> it is provided to me by my case officer via email....


Ohkkkk


----------



## Pookiefoof

For Form 80 need to fill up for my partner as well? Or only me?


----------



## jkg

Pookiefoof said:


> For Form 80 need to fill up for my partner as well? Or only me?


Both


----------



## Martyshka

Just received invitation and applied this early morning!


----------



## patrickdinh

Hey guys,
I submitted 189 on 27/10 while keeping 457 visa which is valid until 2016. I was granted bridging visa A. According to immigration website, the bridging visa only has effect if my current visa expiry. I checked VEVO and my 457 is still valid. I'm going to travel to another country for a holiday this Christmas. In this case, do I need to apply for bridging visa B that allows me to go back Australia?

Thanks


----------



## sudhindrags

cprogramer84 said:


> I have a query,
> My salary slips and ITR Returns Form V are sent to me electronically, should i get these documents notarized or they can be attached as it is?
> thanks in advance.


Original PDF will do. Remove the passwords if there are any. Use online PDF tools for removing password.


----------



## jkg

patrickdinh said:


> Hey guys,
> I submitted 189 on 27/10 while keeping 457 visa which is valid until 2016. I was granted bridging visa A. According to immigration website, the bridging visa only has effect if my current visa expiry. I checked VEVO and my 457 is still valid. I'm going to travel to another country for a holiday this Christmas. In this case, do I need to apply for bridging visa B that allows me to go back Australia?
> 
> Thanks


Bridging comes into effect only when your current visa expires....


----------



## TeamRanger

amar_gahir said:


> Thanks Usha. Got CO assigned today. As usual i got 28 days to get PCC & MED & 80. Little tense now. as i have to provide these in short time. I wish i could have started this earlier. How many days it takes for Meds to get uploaded in the system? BR Amar


It's 5 business days. Get the appointment as soon as possible for meds. For PCC, it's walkin at PSKs. Check the threads about PCC, abundant info there with regard to required docs and special cases where current address and PP addresses are different. 

Meanwhile fill form 80 for all adults in your application and thoroughly review before uploading.


----------



## TJ Aus

Looks like people who lodged visa 189 with all documents before 15/10/14..may get granted before Xmas..... 
according to visa tracker..someone got a grant yesterday and they had lodged 189 on 12/10/14
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sudhindrags

TJ Aus said:


> Looks like people who lodged visa 189 with all documents before 15/10/14..may get granted before Xmas.....
> according to visa tracker..someone got a grant yesterday and they had lodged 189 on 12/10/14
> :fingerscrossed:


People from UK and Europe gets it faster than that of India. So, refer the timelines of Indians. Anyway, I also feel that, before 20th October applicant will get the grants before xmas if all docs are frontloaded.


----------



## LawLeePop

Hi Guys,

I need some advice. I just got the invitation. 

Currently, my wife is pregnant and the baby due date is 31st Jan 2015

So should we carry on with the application and pay up. And when the CO appears we add in our child name?

How to go about doing this? Does anyone has this situation before?

Can advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sudhindrags

LawLeePop said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need some advice. I just got the invitation.
> 
> Currently, my wife is pregnant and the baby due date is 31st Jan 2015
> 
> So should we carry on with the application and pay up. And when the CO appears we add in our child name?
> 
> How to go about doing this? Does anyone has this situation before?
> 
> Can advice?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Depends on when you got the invite. Invite will expire in 2 months. Hence, if the last date is after Jan 31st, then wait for the delivery. But keep your payment options ready. Also, you need to run for birth certificate of the baby after delivery.

If not, you can file visa and then submit modification request after delivery through some form (1223 I think)


----------



## SVD

TJ Aus said:


> Looks like people who lodged visa 189 with all documents before 15/10/14..may get granted before Xmas.....
> according to visa tracker..someone got a grant yesterday and they had lodged 189 on 12/10/14
> :fingerscrossed:



What is a visa tracker? can you please provide the link to it.


----------



## jkg

SVD said:


> What is a visa tracker? can you please provide the link to it.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=2&rowsperpage=250


----------



## jkg

SVD said:


> What is a visa tracker? can you please provide the link to it.


Allocation dates have been updated and it shows 6sept 2014 for 189 visa...hmmmm


----------



## LawLeePop

sudhindrags said:


> Depends on when you got the invite. Invite will expire in 2 months. Hence, if the last date is after Jan 31st, then wait for the delivery. But keep your payment options ready. Also, you need to run for birth certificate of the baby after delivery.
> 
> If not, you can file visa and then submit modification request after delivery through some form (1223 I think)


Great! good to know there is a modification request form. Ok thanks!!


----------



## Tuttu

prattech said:


> Anybody waiting for invite in 5th Dec round, my guess for 60 pointers with 2613 would be date of effect till 15th Nov 2014.


I have submitted EOI on 3rd Dec and got the invite today.. 263111, 189, 65 points


----------



## sevnik0202

Pookiefoof said:


> For Form 80 need to fill up for my partner as well? Or only me?


Both of you need to submit Form 80.


----------



## jkg

jkg said:


> Allocation dates have been updated and it shows 6sept 2014 for 189 visa...hmmmm


Any grants or co allocation today to october applicants???


----------



## endlessmoor

sevnik0202 said:


> Both of you need to submit Form 80.


Dear sir,

I have 13 years of job exp, and willing to assess from vetassess, my problem is i dont have all my salary slips available with me, and in previous cases in my earlier days i used to get cash.

i have got salary slips for the past 2-3 years. ( govt org)
my service is continuous in one firm for these years, but due to the policy of the job, i got transferred to diff office( transferrable post), due to which my divisional offices varied, but my office webpage has my complete service details, without the sal slips.

I have got all my form 16 for the past 10 years.

the things i have got are as follows

1) form 16 for the past 10 years.
2) ITR for the last 3 years.
3) salary slip for last 2 years, and old sal slips are not regular.
4) appointment letter.
5) Qualification Certs.
6)some irregular GPF and increment statements.

as this is govt org, there for getting all the old docus is a very big problem.

Therefore plz tell me, are these quite enough for the assessment?

Thanks in adv.


p.s.:- also i have got a hindi document, where to get it translated in Delhi?


----------



## MKIRESL

sevnik0202 said:


> Both of you need to submit Form 80.


My processing team asked for form 80 and form 1221 along with cv only for me. And nothing for my wife. I m 189 visa applicant. Will processing team asked for form 80 for my wife later?


----------



## jkg

MKIRESL said:


> My processing team asked for form 80 and form 1221 along with cv only for me. And nothing for my wife. I m 189 visa applicant. Will processing team asked for form 80 for my wife later?


Why are they asking CV..
Sorry i have no idea so just wanted to know..
Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

MKIRESL said:


> My processing team asked for form 80 and form 1221 along with cv only for me. And nothing for my wife. I m 189 visa applicant. Will processing team asked for form 80 for my wife later?


As JKG said there is no need for CV.

On safer side, it is better to provide what ever documents CO is asking.

*Please Submit Form 80 and form 1221 and ur CV and uploaded it ASAP.

Also, I suggest you to fill Form 80 for your spouse and upload it*. (CO may forget to ask now, but chances are there to ask in future). Filling form 80 is good and this will be added in database of commonwealth 

All the best 

*Please update your signature to understand you better*


----------



## jkg

sivakumar s s said:


> As JKG said there is no need for CV.
> 
> On safer side, it is better to provide what ever documents CO is asking.
> 
> Please Submit Form 80 and form 1221 and ur CV and uploaded it ASAP.
> 
> Also, I suggest you to fill Form 80 for your spouse and upload it. (CO may forget to ask now, but chances are there to ask in future). Filling form 80 is good and this will be added in database of commonwealth
> 
> All the best
> 
> Please update your signature to understand you better


When did i tell that its not necessary?? I want to know why they are asking it as nowhere in website it says we have to submit it..so its strange


----------



## sudhindrags

sivakumar s s said:


> As JKG said there is no need for CV.
> 
> On safer side, it is better to provide what ever documents CO is asking.
> 
> *Please Submit Form 80 and form 1221 and ur CV and uploaded it ASAP.
> 
> Also, I suggest you to fill Form 80 for your spouse and upload it*. (CO may forget to ask now, but chances are there to ask in future). Filling form 80 is good and this will be added in database of commonwealth
> 
> All the best
> 
> *Please update your signature to understand you better*


I have been observing in this forum that CV, form80 and form1221 is being asked to Bangladesh residents.


----------



## tinaozzie

its a very quite day today. Hopefully in next few hrs smone get co assigned or grants.


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> I have been observing in this forum that CV, form80 and form1221 is being asked to Bangladesh residents.


If co asked it then obviously you must submit it


----------



## jkg

tinaozzie said:


> its a very quite day today. Hopefully in next few hrs smone get co assigned or grants.


Yea very quite indeed...


----------



## sivakumar s s

jkg said:


> When did i tell that its not necessary?? I want to know why they are asking it as nowhere in website it says we have to submit it..so its strange


Yes JKG.. u r right..

It is too strange.. to ask CV 





sudhindrags said:


> I have been observing in this forum that CV, form80 and form1221 is being asked to Bangladesh residents.


yes Sudhinrags

Especially, Immigrants from Bangladesh are facing lot of challenges.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Can anybody tell me the exact period of Christmas holidays in Australia plz?


----------



## Igor1711

have any of you had problems entering your visa details in VEVO system?

everything is smooth for 4 of us, except one of my twins... I entered correct visa grant numbers and passport numbers but got and error message for one of my twins.

who do I have to contact? my immi team, CO?

thanks in advance


----------



## sudhindrags

There are so many applicants who applied on 13th and 14th. Seems whole next week will be progress on them alone.


----------



## bvp67

*Grant Today*

Hi Friends,

Finally, we got a direct grant today :cheer2:

Thank you all for your support and immense help during this process.

Cheers
bvp
-----------

ACS: 3-SEP-14 | EOI-189: 15-SEP-14 | INVITATION: 22-SEP-14 | VISA APP: 9-OCT-14
GRANT DATE: 05-DEC-14


----------



## jkg

bvp67 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally, we got a direct grant today :cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all for your support and immense help during this process.
> 
> Cheers
> bvp
> -----------
> 
> ACS: 3-SEP-14 | EOI-189: 15-SEP-14 | INVITATION: 22-SEP-14 | VISA APP: 9-OCT-14
> GRANT DATE: 05-DEC-14


Wow so finally i can read about one grant today. 
Enjoy..congratulations


----------



## bvp67

jkg said:


> Wow so finally i can read about one grant today.
> Enjoy..congratulations


Thanks JKG


----------



## Mayurlad

Hi Friends,

I got my 189 Visa grant today morning...

I have lodged Visa on 13th December 2014 with all documents including Form 80, PCC and Medical uploaded...

Thanks a lot everyone and wishing you all the best for your grant...


----------



## tinaozzie

You lodged on 13th December or October????


----------



## Mayurlad

tinaozzie said:


> You lodged on 13th December or October????


SORRY 13th October....


----------



## jkg

Mayurlad said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my 189 Visa grant today morning...
> 
> I have lodged Visa on 13th December 2014 with all documents including Form 80, PCC and Medical uploaded...
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone and wishing you all the best for your grant...


Congratulations nd i suppose its 13oct??


----------



## jkg

Mayurlad said:


> SORRY 13th October....


Hehhe it shows ur happiness...njoi...congrats


----------



## MMS

bvp67 said:


> Hi Friends, Finally, we got a direct grant today :cheer2: Thank you all for your support and immense help during this process. Cheers bvp ----------- ACS: 3-SEP-14 | EOI-189: 15-SEP-14 | INVITATION: 22-SEP-14 | VISA APP: 9-OCT-14 GRANT DATE: 05-DEC-14


Congrats


----------



## MMS

Mayurlad said:


> Hi Friends, I got my 189 Visa grant today morning... I have lodged Visa on 13th December 2014 with all documents including Form 80, PCC and Medical uploaded... Thanks a lot everyone and wishing you all the best for your grant...


Wao less then 2 months for 189.

Congrats atleast October application R moving fingers crossed


----------



## sivakumar s s

bvp67 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally, we got a direct grant today :cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all for your support and immense help during this process.
> 
> Cheers
> bvp
> -----------
> 
> ACS: 3-SEP-14 | EOI-189: 15-SEP-14 | INVITATION: 22-SEP-14 | VISA APP: 9-OCT-14
> GRANT DATE: 05-DEC-14


Many hearty congratulations.... you won the :first:
*Enjoy this golden moments...*

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## vimalnair

Hi Friends,
Today as of now only two person has updated that they have got their grant. One from 9th Oct and One from 13th Oct... Next two week going to be very exciting for all as it will keep all with all fingers crossed....


----------



## Igor1711

congrats Mayurlad and bvp67!!!

:cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## jkg

vimalnair said:


> Hi Friends,
> Today as of now only two person has updated that they have got their grant. One from 9th Oct and One from 13th Oct... Next two week going to be very exciting for all as it will keep all with all fingers crossed....


Yea..i agree..fingers crossed


----------



## sudhindrags

vimalnair said:


> Hi Friends,
> Today as of now only two person has updated that they have got their grant. One from 9th Oct and One from 13th Oct... Next two week going to be very exciting for all as it will keep all with all fingers crossed....


I think you will get it monday itself. Btw, you should have uploaded form 80. Why unnecessary delay in processing if they asks for it.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

*Inquiry!!!*

Hi Guys,
Needed some guidance over lodging visa... I had included my parents as non-migrating family members in the application. But once i have paid fees, following details are being asked for them as well:
1. Character, Evidence of 
2. Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form
3. Health, Evidence of

As they are not going to travel, or seeking Visa, why are the details required?
Will it cause issue if i dont provide details - as they are not accompanying/travelling??
Why should i invest in medics?!

Need some light over these!! Please help me Seniors...


----------



## fly2shashi

Igor1711 said:


> have any of you had problems entering your visa details in VEVO system?
> 
> everything is smooth for 4 of us, except one of my twins... I entered correct visa grant numbers and passport numbers but got and error message for one of my twins.
> 
> who do I have to contact? my immi team, CO?
> 
> thanks in advance


Give couple more days and recheck. If the details are not getting reflected then give a call to DIBP. I have seen the same problem with another member of this forum and he had to finally call to get it resolved though, not sure whom he called. May be immi team?


----------



## sudhindrags

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi Guys,
> Needed some guidance over lodging visa... I had included my parents as non-migrating family members in the application. But once i have paid fees, following details are being asked for them as well:
> 1. Character, Evidence of
> 2. Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form
> 3. Health, Evidence of
> 
> As they are not going to travel, or seeking Visa, why are the details required?
> Will it cause issue if i dont provide details - as they are not accompanying/travelling??
> Why should i invest in medics?!
> 
> Need some light over these!! Please help me Seniors...


Is mentioned in the website somewhere that PCC and medicals are required for non migrating dependents. You can drop a mail to co and ask if you can submit modification form and remove non migrating dependents. Anyway visa fee for parents would be 25000 aud each. There is no point in keeping them as non migrating dependents.


----------



## thomasvo

somebody screwed around with the tracker again...my info is completely gone


----------



## vimalnair

thomasvo said:


> somebody screwed around with the tracker again...my info is completely gone


The same even i faced. I wanted to check the present status and it is gone... Please do not try to sort or do anything functions with it as its a tracker which all are following. If may take some time to load for some its because there are lots of data and formule.


----------



## Igor1711

thomasvo said:


> somebody screwed around with the tracker again...my info is completely gone


I entered my data few days ago, later on I checked and haven't found it there.
I give up re-entering again.


----------



## Igor1711

fly2shashi said:


> Give couple more days and recheck. If the details are not getting reflected then give a call to DIBP. I have seen the same problem with another member of this forum and he had to finally call to get it resolved though, not sure whom he called. May be immi team?


Thanks for your reply.
I'll send an email on monday to my Brisbane Team 33.


----------



## sudhindrags

Some grants were issued last saturday. Hope it happens this week as well!!


----------



## mujeeb246

Got my GOLDEN MAIL today. For 189 after 1.5 years of processing.

Timeline is below.
Mid 2013 decided and acs applied for 2613
Jan14 - acs completed
Jun14 ielts done with 7.
Jun14 eoi with 65 points
July14 invite 
Sep14 lodged
Nov14 co asked for extra docs
Dec 14 grant.

Thank you everyone for your support and help.

Regards


----------



## mailtosomesh

Dear sudhindrags,


you are just about to be next with 15th Oct date  Today we saw 13 oct getting grant so your docs must be with case officer. You should be receiving direct grant


----------



## jayant.sircar

Viral Patel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hv already applied for skill assessment to engineers Australia.
> 
> However, I want to assess my wife's qualification.
> She has done commerce graduation in India and master of proffession accounting in Perth Australia.
> 
> Pl tell me in which assessing authority, I have to send document for assessment
> 
> Thanks


Dear Can u pls telll me which areas to emphasis more in the CDR , in order to attain an +ve reply from engg australia,\
rgds
Jayant


----------



## sudhindrags

mailtosomesh said:


> Dear sudhindrags,
> 
> you are just about to be next with 15th Oct date  Today we saw 13 oct getting grant so your docs must be with case officer. You should be receiving direct grant


Hoping to receive it by next week. Let's see. Lot of applicants have filed visa from 13th Oct. So it may go beyond also.


----------



## mattcuz

sudhindrags said:


> Some grants were issued last saturday. Hope it happens this week as well!!


Really? How many?


----------



## gunflame

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Can u pls telll me which areas to emphasis more in the CDR , in order to attain an +ve reply from engg australia,\
> rgds
> Jayant


All of them? EA has a very detailed booklet on how to write your CDR. Just make sure you pick the correct ANZCO code and make sure your skills, experience and studies correspond with it. 

After that it just take time to write down everything and proofread it.


----------



## sudhindrags

mattcuz said:


> Really? How many?


Not sure. Saw some posts in the same thread that they received their grant on saturday.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Can u pls telll me which areas to emphasis more in the CDR , in order to attain an +ve reply from engg australia,\
> rgds
> Jayant


Firstly, did u go through msa booklet, am quite sure that it had s enough information on what to write and what not to. 

Emphasis on what YOU did, not your team. As an individual You. 

Pen down all important engineering skills u applied in your works and also you're way of approach for a particular problem.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

For 189 visa applicants who lodged visa from nov 28 to dec 4th, when can they approximately expect some update like case officer assignment n all. There is this Christmas holidays n all are there so what is the realistic time for a major update or grant stage??? March 1st week maybe??


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*Direct Grant*

Hi All,

I have one query w.r.t direct grant...

Do we have any criteria to get a direct grant, any common things seniors must have observed in there experience...

Please Share

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## sudhindrags

rkrishnaraj said:


> For 189 visa applicants who lodged visa from nov 28 to dec 4th, when can they approximately expect some update like case officer assignment n all. There is this Christmas holidays n all are there so what is the realistic time for a major update or grant stage??? March 1st week maybe??


Around 2 months. You will get the response probably by first half of February.


----------



## sudhindrags

prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one query w.r.t direct grant...
> 
> Do we have any criteria to get a direct grant, any common things seniors must have observed in there experience...
> 
> Please Share
> 
> Regards,
> Prasad


Upload all the required documents and when co gets all the documents he is expecting from applicant, then they will give direct grant. If not, they will ask applicants to provide missing documents.


----------



## mailtosomesh

Do not worry as there are so many teams not just a few.


----------



## mailtosomesh

*Dear All,

IMPORTANT: For all those complaining about someone playing with the tracker.

I checked the tracker and noticed that someone applied FILTER and SORTING on the records. That caused trouble for group members as evident from their complains.

I removed the filter and again sorted the tracker. I hope all of you should find your information back on the tracker.

Cheers !!!*


----------



## sivakumar s s

mujeeb246 said:


> Got my GOLDEN MAIL today. For 189 after 1.5 years of processing.
> 
> Timeline is below.
> Mid 2013 decided and acs applied for 2613
> Jan14 - acs completed
> Jun14 ielts done with 7.
> Jun14 eoi with 65 points
> July14 invite
> Sep14 lodged
> Nov14 co asked for extra docs
> Dec 14 grant.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and help.
> 
> Regards


*Many Hearty Congratulations.....

You won the :first: Enjoy these golden moments...
*


----------



## sivakumar s s

mailtosomesh said:


> *Dear All,
> 
> IMPORTANT: For all those complaining about someone playing with the tracker.
> 
> I checked the tracker and noticed that someone applied FILTER and SORTING on the records. That caused trouble for group members as evident from their complains.
> 
> I removed the filter and again sorted the tracker. I hope all of you should find your information back on the tracker.
> 
> Cheers !!!*


*Please share me the tracker, I need to update mine*

Last time when i download, It is very clumpsy. Hope now it is in good condition... Big applause to MailtoSomesh


----------



## sevnik0202

endlessmoor said:


> Dear sir,
> 
> I have 13 years of job exp, and willing to assess from vetassess, my problem is i dont have all my salary slips available with me, and in previous cases in my earlier days i used to get cash.
> 
> i have got salary slips for the past 2-3 years. ( govt org)
> my service is continuous in one firm for these years, but due to the policy of the job, i got transferred to diff office( transferrable post), due to which my divisional offices varied, but my office webpage has my complete service details, without the sal slips.
> 
> I have got all my form 16 for the past 10 years.
> 
> the things i have got are as follows
> 
> 1) form 16 for the past 10 years.
> 2) ITR for the last 3 years.
> 3) salary slip for last 2 years, and old sal slips are not regular.
> 4) appointment letter.
> 5) Qualification Certs.
> 6)some irregular GPF and increment statements.
> 
> as this is govt org, there for getting all the old docus is a very big problem.
> 
> Therefore plz tell me, are these quite enough for the assessment?
> 
> Thanks in adv.
> 
> p.s.:- also i have got a hindi document, where to get it translated in Delhi?


All the documents you have plus a salary certificate from your office are more than enough.

You go to the court in Delhi and search you will find someone who can translate hindi to english.


----------



## ILoveMyBangladesH

Hello guys,

Recently my wife has become pregnant after two months I lodged my visa application. Now do I have to inform DIBP about this through form 1022 or will it be enough if I inform them after the baby is born. Please suggest..


----------



## TheExpatriate

ILoveMyBangladesH said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Recently my wife has become pregnant after two months I lodged my visa application. Now do I have to inform DIBP about this through form 1022 or will it be enough if I inform them after the baby is born. Please suggest..


you have to tell them now.


----------



## endlessmoor

sevnik0202 said:


> All the documents you have plus a salary certificate from your office are more than enough.
> 
> You go to the court in Delhi and search you will find someone who can translate hindi to english.


Sir,

Thank you very much for the kind reply.
as i am a bit confused, thats why i keep bothering you and the seniors here.

Thanks again.


----------



## sevnik0202

bvp67 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Finally, we got a direct grant today :cheer2:
> 
> Thank you all for your support and immense help during this process.
> 
> Cheers
> bvp
> -----------
> 
> ACS: 3-SEP-14 | EOI-189: 15-SEP-14 | INVITATION: 22-SEP-14 | VISA APP: 9-OCT-14
> GRANT DATE: 05-DEC-14


Congrats mate.


----------



## sevnik0202

Mayurlad said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I got my 189 Visa grant today morning...
> 
> I have lodged Visa on 13th December 2014 with all documents including Form 80, PCC and Medical uploaded...
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone and wishing you all the best for your grant...


Congrats mayur.


----------



## sevnik0202

mujeeb246 said:


> Got my GOLDEN MAIL today. For 189 after 1.5 years of processing.
> 
> Timeline is below.
> Mid 2013 decided and acs applied for 2613
> Jan14 - acs completed
> Jun14 ielts done with 7.
> Jun14 eoi with 65 points
> July14 invite
> Sep14 lodged
> Nov14 co asked for extra docs
> Dec 14 grant.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and help.
> 
> Regards


Congrats mujeeb.


----------



## sevnik0202

endlessmoor said:


> Sir,
> 
> Thank you very much for the kind reply.
> as i am a bit confused, thats why i keep bothering you and the seniors here.
> 
> Thanks again.


When I was new to the forum I too asked so many questions and people helped me with my queries thats the only reason this forum exists to provide information to its members. Even if you ask n number of qustions you will always get an answer that the USP of expatforum.com.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

sevnik0202 said:


> When I was new to the forum I too asked so many questions and people helped me with my queries thats the only reason this forum exists to provide information to its members. Even if you ask n number of qustions you will always get an answer that the USP of expatforum.com.


+1. The forum is built on this. You have no idea how many migrants it has helped out from the clutches of agents. Loads of information are available and you can ask anytime freely.


----------



## vimalnair

Hi Friends,
The santa:santa: has arrived with :rockon:*GOLDEN MAIL* for me. I got a :cheer2:*DIRECT GRANT*:cheer2: today. All the tensions and expectations have come to an end. I use to wake up everyday at 5 to check the immi account to see any revert. Now can have a good sleep...

Guys keep faith you all would get visa very fast now a days. Best wishes to you all.

Thanks for all to be there with me and helping and guiding me in case of doubts....


----------



## chawla_amit83

guys... need some help here... 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/618874-elodgement-application-help.html


----------



## expat.ict

Hi All,

While filling details in Immi account for lodging VISA, under "Usual Country of Residence" section, i am confused what to fill.

I am currently working in Malaysia on employment Pass, but it is not the permanent Residence like we get in AUS or Canada, Before in EOI I slected country of residence as Malaysia as their they menioned if your stay is longer and you are not on visit visa then its your country of Malaysia.

So, is it correct my country of usual residence is Malaysia now?? as they asking for residential address and phone number which all are Malaysian now, I am not living in my country since March 2014 and even before that I was living in Malaysia from 2009 to 2012.

So, I just select Malaysia and put my malaysian address and phone numbers??


----------



## expat.ict

another question what will be the answer for this question below? on section 10/17 of the immiaccount while filing details to lodge VISA

"Non-migrating dependent family members"

Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

I am the only applicant and no one will migrate or apply visa at this stage with me, I have 1 brother and 1 sister and both parents living in Pakistan. If I get Visa and PR then later after 2 or 3 years I may sponsor my brother or sister. So, is the answer is a "NO"??


----------



## sudhindrags

vimalnair said:


> Hi Friends,
> The santa:santa: has arrived with :rockon:GOLDEN MAIL for me. I got a :cheer2IRECT GRANT:cheer2: today. All the tensions and expectations have come to an end. I use to wake up everyday at 5 to check the immi account to see any revert. Now can have a good sleep...
> 
> Guys keep faith you all would get visa very fast now a days. Best wishes to you all.
> 
> Thanks for all to be there with me and helping and guiding me in case of doubts....


Congrats and all the best. So, dibp is working on Saturday.


----------



## sevnik0202

expat.ict said:


> another question what will be the answer for this question below? on section 10/17 of the immiaccount while filing details to lodge VISA
> 
> "Non-migrating dependent family members"
> 
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> I am the only applicant and no one will migrate or apply visa at this stage with me, I have 1 brother and 1 sister and both parents living in Pakistan. If I get Visa and PR then later after 2 or 3 years I may sponsor my brother or sister. So, is the answer is a "NO"??


Yes the answer is no.


----------



## sudhindrags

expat.ict said:


> another question what will be the answer for this question below? on section 10/17 of the immiaccount while filing details to lodge VISA
> 
> "Non-migrating dependent family members"
> 
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> I am the only applicant and no one will migrate or apply visa at this stage with me, I have 1 brother and 1 sister and both parents living in Pakistan. If I get Visa and PR then later after 2 or 3 years I may sponsor my brother or sister. So, is the answer is a "NO"??


As per my knowledge, you don't need to add people as dependents in order to sponsor them later. Better don't add them. If you as non migrating dependents, co may ask you to get PCC and medicals for them also.


----------



## sevnik0202

vimalnair said:


> Hi Friends,
> The santa:santa: has arrived with :rockon:GOLDEN MAIL for me. I got a :cheer2IRECT GRANT:cheer2: today. All the tensions and expectations have come to an end. I use to wake up everyday at 5 to check the immi account to see any revert. Now can have a good sleep...
> 
> Guys keep faith you all would get visa very fast now a days. Best wishes to you all.
> 
> Thanks for all to be there with me and helping and guiding me in case of doubts....


Congrats vimal.


----------



## sevnik0202

expat.ict said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While filling details in Immi account for lodging VISA, under "Usual Country of Residence" section, i am confused what to fill.
> 
> I am currently working in Malaysia on employment Pass, but it is not the permanent Residence like we get in AUS or Canada, Before in EOI I slected country of residence as Malaysia as their they menioned if your stay is longer and you are not on visit visa then its your country of Malaysia.
> 
> So, is it correct my country of usual residence is Malaysia now?? as they asking for residential address and phone number which all are Malaysian now, I am not living in my country since March 2014 and even before that I was living in Malaysia from 2009 to 2012.
> 
> So, I just select Malaysia and put my malaysian address and phone numbers??


Yes that would be the correct approach.


----------



## expat.ict

sudhindrags said:


> As per my knowledge, you don't need to add people as dependents in order to sponsor them later. Better don't add them. If you as non migrating dependents, co may ask you to get PCC and medicals for them also.


Ok thank you, but I dont understand this question, why this question is even there...

in previous section i clearly answered there is no migrating family member, so why they curious about any dependant non migrating member at this stage? I clearly have mentioned I am not married, so no kids it means. so what does depandant means here..in the help it mention about "relative" who is dependant :S

and secondly brother, sister, and parents can not be called dependant on me?(if they working there and supporting themselves)


----------



## jkg

sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats vimal.


Congratulations


----------



## ravsingh

Congrats vimal...pls share the timeline..


----------



## asialanka

Hi

Once all documents are uploaded and VISA is lodged, in case if the circumstance change is it possible to delete any of the already uploaded docs and replace it with more updated one.

The actual scenario is there's a mistake in my Birth certificate and thought of rectifying it with a lawyer's affidavit, However, I have also applied for an amended copy of the BC from the relevant govt department. 

So I am wondering if i get the rectified BC after the lodgement of the VISA, if it's possible to replace the original BC and affidavit which I have already frontloaded with the new BC 

Hope the query is clear
Thanks


----------



## mattcuz

expat.ict said:


> Ok thank you, but I dont understand this question, why this question is even there...
> 
> in previous section i clearly answered there is no migrating family member, so why they curious about any dependant non migrating member at this stage? I clearly have mentioned I am not married, so no kids it means. so what does depandant means here..in the help it mention about "relative" who is dependant :S
> 
> and secondly brother, sister, and parents can not be called dependant on me?(if they working there and supporting themselves)


You have done it all correctly- don't stress. You do not need to add your family at all, as you have stated they are not dependent


----------



## mattcuz

vimalnair said:


> Hi Friends,
> The santa:santa: has arrived with :rockon:*GOLDEN MAIL* for me. I got a :cheer2:*DIRECT GRANT*:cheer2: today. All the tensions and expectations have come to an end. I use to wake up everyday at 5 to check the immi account to see any revert. Now can have a good sleep...
> 
> Guys keep faith you all would get visa very fast now a days. Best wishes to you all.
> 
> Thanks for all to be there with me and helping and guiding me in case of doubts....


congrats. that's so great. santa santa santa!


----------



## vimalnair

Hi Friends,
The santa:santa: has arrived with :rockon:*GOLDEN MAIL* for me. I got a :cheer2:*DIRECT GRANT*:cheer2: today. All the tensions and expectations have come to an end. I use to wake up everyday at 5 to check the immi account to see any revert. Now can have a good sleep...

Guys keep faith you all would get visa very fast now a days. Best wishes to you all.

Thanks for all to be there with me and helping and guiding me in case of doubts....


----------



## vimalnair

ravsingh said:


> Congrats vimal...pls share the timeline..


Thanks Ravsingh... The timelines is in my status...


----------



## sudhindrags

vimalnair said:


> Thanks Ravsingh... The timelines is in my status...


hey. what is the initial entry date?


----------



## amar_gahir

Guys,

I got my medicals done today. Doctor suspected that my daughter's vision appear to have some number. he wrote on medical form "vision appears number". 

will it be a problem? She is 4. I doubt if it right. as she can hardly read the ABC.

Also, i have been asked to fill form80. I applied to Canada in 2004 - Work Permit and US - internal company transfer in 2012. Both of these times i did not get visa for unknown reasons. will it be a problem? 

Little tense...plz suggest

BR
Amar


----------



## Usha Abhilash

vimalnair said:


> Hi Friends,
> The santa:santa: has arrived with :rockon:*GOLDEN MAIL* for me. I got a :cheer2:*DIRECT GRANT*:cheer2: today. All the tensions and expectations have come to an end. I use to wake up everyday at 5 to check the immi account to see any revert. Now can have a good sleep...
> 
> Guys keep faith you all would get visa very fast now a days. Best wishes to you all.
> 
> Thanks for all to be there with me and helping and guiding me in case of doubts....


Congrats !!!


----------



## Expecting189

vimalnair said:


> Hi Friends,
> The santa:santa: has arrived with :rockon:*GOLDEN MAIL* for me. I got a :cheer2:*DIRECT GRANT*:cheer2: today. All the tensions and expectations have come to an end. I use to wake up everyday at 5 to check the immi account to see any revert. Now can have a good sleep...
> 
> Guys keep faith you all would get visa very fast now a days. Best wishes to you all.
> 
> Thanks for all to be there with me and helping and guiding me in case of doubts....


Congratulations, today will surely be a memorable day for you!


----------



## sevnik0202

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Once all documents are uploaded and VISA is lodged, in case if the circumstance change is it possible to delete any of the already uploaded docs and replace it with more updated one.
> 
> The actual scenario is there's a mistake in my Birth certificate and thought of rectifying it with a lawyer's affidavit, However, I have also applied for an amended copy of the BC from the relevant govt department.
> 
> So I am wondering if i get the rectified BC after the lodgement of the VISA, if it's possible to replace the original BC and affidavit which I have already frontloaded with the new BC
> 
> Hope the query is clear
> Thanks


There's no option of removing tge documents in my view.


----------



## sevnik0202

sudhindrags said:


> hey. what is the initial entry date?


IED is date before which you have to enter Australia after getting the grant if you don't the visa will be revoked.


----------



## jayant.sircar

Dear Friends can u pls tell me where can i find the format for Statutory declaration (to be used in case of my present company work profile)

seek yr help,
rgds
Jayant


----------



## sudhindrags

sevnik0202 said:


> IED is date before which you have to enter Australia after getting the grant if you don't the visa will be revoked.


I know. Sorry. I was asking vimal what is the IED he got


----------



## vimalnair

sudhindrags said:


> I know. Sorry. I was asking vimal what is the IED he got


Sudhindrags,
IED= 21-Oct-2015...


----------



## chat_elk

Hi guys! What is the medical test 501? I have get it done for my 6 month old baby too, any idea what it consists of? TIA!


----------



## Deep439

viju_009 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Got our invite today. Nice to be part of the club..


Cngrts viju 
In hw much time u got the invite??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## mujeeb246

sivakumar s s said:


> Many Hearty Congratulations.....
> 
> You won the :first: Enjoy these golden moments...


Thanks sivakumar


----------



## mujeeb246

sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats mujeeb.


Thanks sevnik


----------



## mujeeb246

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Friends can u pls tell me where can i find the format for Statutory declaration (to be used in case of my present company work profile)
> 
> seek yr help,
> rgds
> Jayant


Sir i dont have a format however it should say your designation should be present from the date of joining and also should state you work full time with 45 hours per week 

Plus offcourse your roles and responsibilities
Thanks


----------



## sudhindrags

vimalnair said:


> Sudhindrags,
> IED= 21-Oct-2015...


Thats strange. Its neither your medical date nor your PCC date!!


----------



## nickpma

Woohoo, got my visa this night  Guess they also work during the weekend.
Took me 64 days in total...which is quite good. And I don't have to be in Australia before April (my medical date) but before September. That's also great news


----------



## sudhindrags

amar_gahir said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my medicals done today. Doctor suspected that my daughter's vision appear to have some number. he wrote on medical form "vision appears number".
> 
> will it be a problem? She is 4. I doubt if it right. as she can hardly read the ABC.
> 
> Also, i have been asked to fill form80. I applied to Canada in 2004 - Work Permit and US - internal company transfer in 2012. Both of these times i did not get visa for unknown reasons. will it be a problem?
> 
> Little tense...plz suggest
> 
> BR
> Amar


I don't think your daughter's eye sight will be a problem. Reading is not the only way to find eyesight. There are other ways too. But, I dont think that matters much for Visa. But, I suggest you to take your daughter to eye specialist (eye sight problem at this age will increase if you don't treat it properly)

I am not sure about visa rejections of Canada and US. I guess you have to enter it in form 80 and that may cause some problems.


----------



## ravs54

Congrats Amar,

i was thinking being a Sat n Sun there wouldnt be any grants on a weekend. Anyhow congrats once againn party hard





amar_gahir said:


> Guys,
> 
> I got my medicals done today. Doctor suspected that my daughter's vision appear to have some number. he wrote on medical form "vision appears number".
> 
> will it be a problem? She is 4. I doubt if it right. as she can hardly read the ABC.
> 
> Also, i have been asked to fill form80. I applied to Canada in 2004 - Work Permit and US - internal company transfer in 2012. Both of these times i did not get visa for unknown reasons. will it be a problem?
> 
> Little tense...plz suggest
> 
> BR
> Amar


----------



## VRS

Applied for my 189 today!


----------



## chat_elk

Hi all,

I lodged my application today and uploaded some documents.
Only after uploading I realized that the file names were not supposed to have spaces and mine already have.
Will that be a problem?
I am unable to remove the already uploaded documents
please advice

thanks!


----------



## sudhindrags

chat_elk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged my application today and uploaded some documents.
> Only after uploading I realized that the file names were not supposed to have spaces and mine already have.
> Will that be a problem?
> I am unable to remove the already uploaded documents
> please advice
> 
> thanks!


Forget it. If co asks, then you can provide them again. Don't worry about something which you can't change. Also, I don't think they will reject the application just for such reasons.


----------



## viju_009

Deep439 said:


> Cngrts viju
> In hw much time u got the invite??
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


thanks a sandeep.. got the invite second round. refer my signature. all the best


----------



## amar_gahir

sudhindrags said:


> I don't think your daughter's eye sight will be a problem. Reading is not the only way to find eyesight. There are other ways too. But, I dont think that matters much for Visa. But, I suggest you to take your daughter to eye specialist (eye sight problem at this age will increase if you don't treat it properly)
> 
> I am not sure about visa rejections of Canada and US. I guess you have to enter it in form 80 and that may cause some problems.


Got her checked today itself. Her eyesight is perfectly all right. !! 

Yeah.... i am really scared of US/Canada Work permit rejections. Anyways, i'll have to declare any how.. lets see... fingers crossed.. !!


----------



## amar_gahir

ravs54 said:


> Congrats Amar,
> 
> i was thinking being a Sat n Sun there wouldnt be any grants on a weekend. Anyhow congrats once againn party hard


Thanks Bro.. but i did not get it as of now... I think you wanted to wish our another forum friend


----------



## amar_gahir

Friends, 

Did anybody got visa approval in past who had some visa rejections from other countries? I am declaring two of my work permit and intra-company transfer in form 80.

Please suggest... really worried !!


----------



## chat_elk

haha.. thanks for the encouraging words


----------



## sivakumar s s

vimalnair said:


> Hi Friends,
> The santa:santa: has arrived with :rockon:*GOLDEN MAIL* for me. I got a :cheer2:*DIRECT GRANT*:cheer2: today. All the tensions and expectations have come to an end. I use to wake up everyday at 5 to check the immi account to see any revert. Now can have a good sleep...
> 
> Guys keep faith you all would get visa very fast now a days. Best wishes to you all.
> 
> Thanks for all to be there with me and helping and guiding me in case of doubts....



Many hearty congrats Vimal. Won the :first:

:cheer2: this golden moments...


----------



## sivakumar s s

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Friends can u pls tell me where can i find the format for Statutory declaration (to be used in case of my present company work profile)
> 
> seek yr help,
> rgds
> Jayant


 Hi Jayant,

All the best man..

Please find the attached statutory declaration.



Where it is Red colored, customize for you


----------



## jkg

nickpma said:


> Woohoo, got my visa this night  Guess they also work during the weekend.
> Took me 64 days in total...which is quite good. And I don't have to be in Australia before April (my medical date) but before September. That's also great news


Congrats


----------



## sudhindrags

nickpma said:


> Woohoo, got my visa this night  Guess they also work during the weekend.
> Took me 64 days in total...which is quite good. And I don't have to be in Australia before April (my medical date) but before September. That's also great news


Congrats. Seems they are working in weekends to compensate on Christmas holidays. Somehow, I am not able to understand the logic of IED. But congrats on that too.


----------



## expat.ict

I have another confusion, 

Under EMployment History in Immi account, the imported my emp history from EOI, where I split UP my 2 different working experiences in 2 different companies as 4 based on the assessment letter, and the did not assess other 2 years exp before that so this 2 years I claimed as not relevant, then after assessment I am working in another company and its been more than 8 months.

So, 3 small questions,
They asking to put job description here, so I mention all the working experiences before assessment/after assessment, assessed/not assessed, relevant/not relevant here??

below that they asking "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" and under that "Duration of overseas employment" and the options are less than 3 years, 3 years , 5 years and so on. ACS assessed my more than 5 years of working exp and only gave me points for 3 years and 5 months. My 2 years exp of first 2 jobs they did not find skilled and now after assessment I have another 8 months exp.
So, what choice I select here under this sub question??????? 3 years or 5 years??

Thirdly, people advised before if you are not claiming points for certain exp then no need to provide documents as evidence for those, but do we still need to mention here??? in immi account and in form 80?? what if they ask for evidence than?


----------



## jkg

chat_elk said:


> Hi guys! What is the medical test 501? I have get it done for my 6 month old baby too, any idea what it consists of? TIA!


For my 2 yr old dau...she just had to undergo physical medical exam...nothing other than this..
Doctor checked her eyes ,ears,throat,legs,hands,tummy,heartbeatdats all for them n ofcrse height n weight


----------



## jasbir

Hello friends,

i am planning to lodge my visa application soon for subclass 189 for industrial engineer category.

i got invitation on 28th november 2014.

i have applied fro canadian PR also, wherein i submitted the PCC. In this PCC its written that there is no adverse information and the visa can be issued for all countries including Canada.

Can I use this PCC for Australia as well.

Also, IS form 16 a requirement for employment proof, or I can provide my last three years IT statement, salary certificate, bank statement, and appoointment letter as proof.

I dont have form 16 as of now.

thanks


----------



## sevnik0202

jasbir said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> i am planning to lodge my visa application soon for subclass 189 for industrial engineer category.
> 
> i got invitation on 28th november 2014.
> 
> i have applied fro canadian PR also, wherein i submitted the PCC. In this PCC its written that there is no adverse information and the visa can be issued for all countries including Canada.
> 
> Can I use this PCC for Australia as well.
> 
> Also, IS form 16 a requirement for employment proof, or I can provide my last three years IT statement, salary certificate, bank statement, and appoointment letter as proof.
> 
> I dont have form 16 as of now.
> 
> thanks


I never uploaded form 16.


----------



## endlessmoor

Dear sir,

I am at my last phase of uploading docus to Vetassess

I have prepared scanned copies of original docus.

it is sufficient or still i need to certify the docus?

somewhere I read coloured scanned copies are sufficient and requires no certification?

is it true?

Thanks in adv


----------



## cancerianlrules

endlessmoor said:


> Dear sir,
> 
> I am at my last phase of uploading docus to Vetassess
> 
> I have prepared scanned copies of original docus.
> 
> it is sufficient or still i need to certify the docus?
> 
> somewhere I read coloured scanned copies are sufficient and requires no certification?
> 
> is it true?
> 
> Thanks in adv


Hi

Color scans are more than sufficient. That is what I submitted as well.

Go ahead without a second thought.

Good luck


----------



## endlessmoor

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi
> 
> Color scans are more than sufficient. That is what I submitted as well.
> 
> Go ahead without a second thought.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you very much sire for your reply.

I will then submit the colour scans.


----------



## vimalnair

jasbir said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> i am planning to lodge my visa application soon for subclass 189 for industrial engineer category.
> 
> i got invitation on 28th november 2014.
> 
> i have applied fro canadian PR also, wherein i submitted the PCC. In this PCC its written that there is no adverse information and the visa can be issued for all countries including Canada.
> 
> Can I use this PCC for Australia as well.
> 
> Also, IS form 16 a requirement for employment proof, or I can provide my last three years IT statement, salary certificate, bank statement, and appoointment letter as proof.
> 
> I dont have form 16 as of now.
> 
> thanks



Hi Jasbir,
I think you should go for a PCC for Australia to avoid delay in your process because if the CO later ask for it then you will have to hurry up to get it as in some cases a delay occurs on getting an appointment at Passport seva kendra and then later having police station verify and submit report.

If you are submitting Salary certificate and IT returns then FORM 16 would be an added advantage thats it. I didnt have salary slips of some companies in my 15 yrs of service so i submitted FORM 16 as it will have the name of the company. IT returns will not have name of the company only the year.

As employment proof i submitted Joining letter, increment letters, Relieving letter (having my roles and responsibilities) and I submitted Statutory declaration regarding the Organisation Structure (on stamp paper - Notarised).

All the best...


----------



## vimalnair

endlessmoor said:


> Dear sir,
> 
> I am at my last phase of uploading docus to Vetassess
> 
> I have prepared scanned copies of original docus.
> 
> it is sufficient or still i need to certify the docus?
> 
> somewhere I read coloured scanned copies are sufficient and requires no certification?
> 
> is it true?
> 
> Thanks in adv


Hi endlessmoor,
Its better to get all your documents Notarised. I did the same.
I got a zerox copy of all the papers that are needed for submittion (Other than PCC, IELTS report, ACS report and resume).
Notarised all of them (Go to a lawyer who can do Notarisation for it).
Then take a COLOR SCAN of it so that the notarisation is seen in color and then upload it.

This is what i did so thought of sharing it with you. All the best.


----------



## vimalnair

sudhindrags said:


> Thats strange. Its neither your medical date nor your PCC date!!


Hi Sudhindrags,
I did my medical on 18th Oct and the medical finally got uploaded to DIBP site on 21st Oct. So i think they have taken 21st Oct as a date.


----------



## jasbir

Thanks Vimal Jee.....very informative. I will go with salary certificate..appointment letters..relieving letter..reference letters...IT returns for three years...and bank statement showing salary deposit...

For PCC will take the appointment for next week...

Thanks again


----------



## expat.ict

expat.ict said:


> I have another confusion,
> 
> Under EMployment History in Immi account, the imported my emp history from EOI, where I split UP my 2 different working experiences in 2 different companies as 4 based on the assessment letter, and the did not assess other 2 years exp before that so this 2 years I claimed as not relevant, then after assessment I am working in another company and its been more than 8 months.
> 
> So, 3 small questions,
> They asking to put job description here, so I mention all the working experiences before assessment/after assessment, assessed/not assessed, relevant/not relevant here??
> 
> below that they asking "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" and under that "Duration of overseas employment" and the options are less than 3 years, 3 years , 5 years and so on. ACS assessed my more than 5 years of working exp and only gave me points for 3 years and 5 months. My 2 years exp of first 2 jobs they did not find skilled and now after assessment I have another 8 months exp.
> So, what choice I select here under this sub question??????? 3 years or 5 years??
> 
> Thirdly, people advised before if you are not claiming points for certain exp then no need to provide documents as evidence for those, but do we still need to mention here??? in immi account and in form 80?? what if they ask for evidence than?


Can someone please respond who have already lodged visa, these small technical details causing delay in my application ....since last 1 week I am trying to find answers for all these confusions ...next week I must have to apply visa


----------



## mikjc6

expat.ict said:


> Can someone please respond who have already lodged visa, these small technical details causing delay in my application ....since last 1 week I am trying to find answers for all these confusions ...next week I must have to apply visa


you can only claim for points you are assessed by the assessment authorities, which is relevant- but since its been 8 months and you are still doing the same job with same designation then you can claim up to 4 yrs and 1 month. I don't think claiming 4 years experience is going to fetch you additional points so you can wait for another full year with the same job or try to claim points in other ways......

If the first 2 years of job experience is not assessed then you cannot claim any points for it but you can mention about it in form 80/totally up to you......as far as I know, CO wont ask for evidence for documents that you are not claiming points for.....they are only concerned about evidences of your claim....


----------



## sevnik0202

endlessmoor said:


> Dear sir,
> 
> I am at my last phase of uploading docus to Vetassess
> 
> I have prepared scanned copies of original docus.
> 
> it is sufficient or still i need to certify the docus?
> 
> somewhere I read coloured scanned copies are sufficient and requires no certification?
> 
> is it true?
> 
> Thanks in adv


Colored scans are sufficient.


----------



## kseeker

*need help*

Hi Guys,
I need some help and would be glad if someone could assist me with my queries.

EOI submitted: Oct 14
Invitation received: Dec 14

1. I have filled out the form on the immi website however I cannot see any place to upload documents... will that happen only after I submit and pay for the application?

2. ACS has acknowledged my CISA examination passing equivalent to a Diploma with Major in Computing. Will I have to get the original document of this passing paper from somewhere or can I submit it in its current form?

3. ACS has acknowledged my ICT Business Analyst claim and has cited my "Skill Level Requirement Met Date" as June 2014. There is a section on page 13/17 which says:

"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a *skilled level* immediately before lodging this application?"

Can I use my experience before the requirement met date for this or not? 

thanks!!


----------



## sudhindrags

jasbir said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> i am planning to lodge my visa application soon for subclass 189 for industrial engineer category.
> 
> i got invitation on 28th november 2014.
> 
> i have applied fro canadian PR also, wherein i submitted the PCC. In this PCC its written that there is no adverse information and the visa can be issued for all countries including Canada.
> 
> Can I use this PCC for Australia as well.
> 
> Also, IS form 16 a requirement for employment proof, or I can provide my last three years IT statement, salary certificate, bank statement, and appoointment letter as proof.
> 
> I dont have form 16 as of now.
> 
> thanks


Apply for new PCC. That won't take much time and your visa IED depends on PCC date.

If form 16 is not there, you can provide back statements, it return acknowledgement, or even form 26as you can download from itr website. These they ask, just to verify that you are continuously employed and getting salary.


----------



## expat.ict

Hi guys,

section 13/17 on Visa lodging of Immi account, which says:

"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"


What should I answer??

ACS assessed my experience until July 2013 and I continued work in same job until Sept 2013, than after a gap I started working in some other country some other Job but its closely related in terms of JD but its not been assessed. So, what should I answer there?

ACS has assessed my exp for more than 3 years starting from Nov 2009 till April 2012 and August 2012 till July 2013


----------



## sevnik0202

kseeker said:


> Hi Guys,
> I need some help and would be glad if someone could assist me with my queries.
> 
> EOI submitted: Oct 14
> Invitation received: Dec 14
> 
> 1. I have filled out the form on the immi website however I cannot see any place to upload documents... will that happen only after I submit and pay for the application?
> 
> 2. ACS has acknowledged my CISA examination passing equivalent to a Diploma with Major in Computing. Will I have to get the original document of this passing paper from somewhere or can I submit it in its current form?
> 
> 3. ACS has acknowledged my ICT Business Analyst claim and has cited my "Skill Level Requirement Met Date" as June 2014. There is a section on page 13/17 which says:
> 
> "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"
> 
> Can I use my experience before the requirement met date for this or not?
> 
> thanks!!


1. Yes
2. Proof of qualification which you got when you got your diploma.
3. No


----------



## cancerianlrules

endlessmoor said:


> Thank you very much sire for your reply.
> 
> I will then submit the colour scans.


Please dont call me Sir ... I'm just a fellow expatforum member!


----------



## cancerianlrules

expat.ict said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> section 13/17 on Visa lodging of Immi account, which says:
> 
> "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"
> 
> 
> What should I answer??
> 
> ACS assessed my experience until July 2013 and I continued work in same job until Sept 2013, than after a gap I started working in some other country some other Job but its closely related in terms of JD but its not been assessed. So, what should I answer there?
> 
> ACS has assessed my exp for more than 3 years starting from Nov 2009 till April 2012 and August 2012 till July 2013


I'm not sure about this... hope fellow expats can answer it! I find ACS interpretation a complex matter.


----------



## nash5040

hi..Friends..
I a lodged Visa189 on 7th Nov,2014. I have uploaded almost 95% of documents..
1) Today i noticed there is a messagae below Admin Forms "Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address: email address"...does it means they have started to send email to me or its something was there already and i missed to notice?
2) One of my other concern is i have mentioned my parents as non-migrating Dependent. my dad is retd. govt employee and he gets his pension...would that be a problem? and my mother has Diabetes....if any one of them fails in Health check-up....i am scared they reject the whole applicant.........Should i change the status as non-migrating and Independent....if yes  how to do so?
Thanks,
Avinash


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasbir said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> i am planning to lodge my visa application soon for subclass 189 for industrial engineer category.
> 
> i got invitation on 28th november 2014.
> 
> i have applied fro canadian PR also, wherein i submitted the PCC. In this PCC its written that there is no adverse information and the visa can be issued for all countries including Canada.
> 
> Can I use this PCC for Australia as well.
> 
> Also, IS form 16 a requirement for employment proof, or I can provide my last three years IT statement, salary certificate, bank statement, and appoointment letter as proof.
> 
> I dont have form 16 as of now.
> 
> thanks


Please do PCC for Australia also. Fee is very minimal and can take in 2 hours. 

PCC for Canada is for different purpose and if you upload it, then will have impression that you are sailing in two boats. May complicate your case.

Also to my knowledge it is INVALID for Australia.


----------



## anesha

Hi all...I have lodged my 190 visa on 5th Dec.I plan to do my medicals some time in Jan as I expect some delay in visa processing due to hols..
1. Does the medicals include a eye test??
2.do I have to submit my work documents even when I'm not claiming for it??


----------



## sevnik0202

anesha said:


> Hi all...I have lodged my 190 visa on 5th Dec.I plan to do my medicals some time in Jan as I expect some delay in visa processing due to hols..
> 1. Does the medicals include a eye test??
> 2.do I have to submit my work documents even when I'm not claiming for it??


1. No eye test
2. Its good to upload them just makes your case stronger.


----------



## mujeeb246

anesha said:


> Hi all...I have lodged my 190 visa on 5th Dec.I plan to do my medicals some time in Jan as I expect some delay in visa processing due to hols..
> 1. Does the medicals include a eye test??
> 2.do I have to submit my work documents even when I'm not claiming for it??


Eye test - yes, but it will be a normal examination to read text of various sizes from a distance to determine your eye if it is 6/6 with or without correction shud be fine

Yes, I would have uploaded work docs if I were u


----------



## sudhindrags

nash5040 said:


> hi..Friends..
> I a lodged Visa189 on 7th Nov,2014. I have uploaded almost 95% of documents..
> 1) Today i noticed there is a messagae below Admin Forms "Correspondence for this application is currently being sent to the Primary Applicant at the following email address: email address"...does it means they have started to send email to me or its something was there already and i missed to notice?
> 2) One of my other concern is i have mentioned my parents as non-migrating Dependent. my dad is retd. govt employee and he gets his pension...would that be a problem? and my mother has Diabetes....if any one of them fails in Health check-up....i am scared they reject the whole applicant.........Should i change the status as non-migrating and Independent....if yes  how to do so?
> Thanks,
> Avinash


1. It means, they have sent acknowledgement of visa application to this email id. You must have received email from [email protected] regarding your acknowledgement. It will be there from the beginning. No need to worry. It just means that they will be corresponding with you through that mail id.

2. Better exclude your parents from the non-migrating dependants. Migrating parents is a costly business (25k AUD per person) and apart from that, CO will also ask PCC and medicals for your parents before granting your visa, which will cost you more than 10k and also may delay your visa processing if your parents does not have passport (PCC for immigration will not be issued unless they have passport).

PS: what is non-migrating independent? I dont think there is such thing. Either migrating dependant or non-migrating dependant.


----------



## sevnik0202

sevnik0202 said:


> 1. No eye test
> 2. Its good to upload them just makes your case stronger.


Got it. My mistake a simple eye test yes.


----------



## sudhindrags

sevnik0202 said:


> 1. No eye test
> 2. Its good to upload them just makes your case stronger.


No eye test. But, physician asked for my glass power and made a note of it.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys just check my visa appliaction and eoi detials

In my EOI it's mentioned that my Post graduate studies were started in july 2006

But in visa application have mentioned aug 2006.

Is this going to be a problem.

Correct is aug 2006.


----------



## tamsam21

Hello, I want your valuable suggestion... I have work experience of 5yrs++. Among these 4yrs as MIS and 1yr+ as IT business analyst(continue). All these experience in a single company. But my education not from IT. I have done BBA MBA. now I want to assess my job by vetassess under occupation Organisation & Methods Analyst or Management Consultant. I want to apply for 190 visa. So I want to know if I apply for assessment to vetassess, will they reduce my experience for my working at IT as business analyst?? Another thing is that.. My job titles of MIS & business analyst doesn't match with DIBP occupation title. Will it create any problem while assessing by vetassess.??? Please suggest me whether it would be worth to apply for assessment at vetassess with my current situation..??


----------



## habeeboy

*Gawt It!*

Guys,

I have applied for 189 Subclass on 2nd October and it has been granted on 2nd of December. :second:

Any IT guys in the house? and planning to travel?
How are you trying to get a job? Any inputs will be helpful..


----------



## sudhindrags

habeeboy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 189 Subclass on 2nd October and it has been granted on 2nd of December. :second:
> 
> Any IT guys in the house? and planning to travel?
> How are you trying to get a job? Any inputs will be helpful..


Congrats. My suggestion is either go in January or after April. Due to cricket world cup, it will be crowded in between and you may face problem in finding accommodation.

As per job, that's a million dolor question


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys just check my visa appliaction and eoi detials

In my EOI it's mentioned that my Post graduate studies were started in july 2006

But in visa application have mentioned aug 2006.

Is this going to be a problem.

Correct is aug 2006


----------



## kasmoosi

Hi there,

I have lodged the application on 27 Oct. Spouse IELTS and meds are yet to be submitted. I have no co assigned yet.

Yesterday I received an email from SkillSelect stating that my EOI will expire soon and suggested me to apply for a visa soon. Is this something to worry about or have everybody else received similar reminder from SkillSelect?

Don't these two bureaus discuss with each other?


----------



## netrav

Hello dear members,
I got CO assigned asking for additional documents like spouse skill assessment document and our PCC's along with my spouse declaration on Health undertaking: Form815
Case officer - GSM Adelaide

Skilled Support

I have sent them the requested documents on the same day i.e Dec3rd
is it ok to call them this monday morning?? or shall I wait for another week more??

also can you please tell me which number to call for GSM Adelaide and the calling procedure from India

Thanks,
Netrav


----------



## netrav

Hello dear members,
I got CO assigned asking for additional documents like spouse skill assessment document and our PCC's along with my spouse declaration on Health undertaking: Form815
Case officer - GSM Adelaide

Skilled Support

I have sent them the requested documents on the same day i.e Dec3rd
is it ok to call them this monday morning?? or shall I wait for another week more??

also can you please tell me which number to call for GSM Adelaide and the calling procedure from India

Thanks,
Netrav


----------



## VRS

netrav said:


> Hello dear members,
> I got CO assigned asking for additional documents like spouse skill assessment document and our PCC's along with my spouse declaration on Health undertaking: Form815
> Case officer - GSM Adelaide
> 
> Skilled Support
> 
> I have sent them the requested documents on the same day i.e Dec3rd
> is it ok to call them this monday morning?? or shall I wait for another week more??
> 
> also can you please tell me which number to call for GSM Adelaide and the calling procedure from India
> 
> Thanks,
> Netrav


Hi Netrav,
Its always good to call them immediately after uploading or emailing, you have many chances of getting a grant in may be 10 mins after that. They are loads of files the COs will be looking at. It is better you call them ASAP.

Regarding the number, they will mention the same in the mail.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

netrav said:


> Hello dear members,
> I got CO assigned asking for additional documents like spouse skill assessment document and our PCC's along with my spouse declaration on Health undertaking: Form815
> Case officer - GSM Adelaide
> 
> Skilled Support
> 
> I have sent them the requested documents on the same day i.e Dec3rd
> is it ok to call them this monday morning?? or shall I wait for another week more??
> 
> also can you please tell me which number to call for GSM Adelaide and the calling procedure from India
> 
> Thanks,
> Netrav


I have applied for 189 visa and I myself had 65 points so didn't assess my wife's skills. Will the case officer will ask for her skills assessment as i have mentioned her qualification and work experience in form 80 and also attached necessary documents.


----------



## VRS

rkrishnaraj said:


> I have applied for 189 visa and I myself had 65 points so didn't assess my wife's skills. Will the case officer will ask for her skills assessment as i have mentioned her qualification and work experience in form 80 and also attached necessary documents.


Bro Krishnaraj,

Have you got you skills assessment from EA in just 3 days??

Thats surprising!!


----------



## netrav

VRS said:


> Hi Netrav,
> Its always good to call them immediately after uploading or emailing, you have many chances of getting a grant in may be 10 mins after that. They are loads of files the COs will be looking at. It is better you call them ASAP.
> 
> Regarding the number, they will mention the same in the mail.


thanks a lot for the Info, I will call them..
there is no phone number mentioned in the email I got from GSM Adelaide
btw what is the right IST time to call to the GSM Adelaide
can anyone give their phone number please


----------



## VRS

netrav said:


> thanks a lot for the Info, I will call them..
> there is no phone number mentioned in the email I got from GSM Adelaide
> btw what is the right IST time to call to the GSM Adelaide
> can anyone give their phone number please


Bro, phone no. varies from person to person as COs are different for each person. Phone number if not mentioned in the mail, then you should call the general helpline or wait.


----------



## netrav

rkrishnaraj said:


> I have applied for 189 visa and I myself had 65 points so didn't assess my wife's skills. Will the case officer will ask for her skills assessment as i have mentioned her qualification and work experience in form 80 and also attached necessary documents.


Hello Krishnaraj
I have claimed spouse 5 points, neverthless there was no option given to upload the form during visa lodging
I havent submitted Form80 as I never stayed more than a year outside India on employment


----------



## netrav

VRS said:


> Bro Krishnaraj,
> 
> Have you got you skills assessment from EA in just 3 days??
> 
> Thats surprising!!


thats not surprising for me as I too got the Invite within 5days..


----------



## netrav

VRS said:


> Bro, phone no. varies from person to person as COs are different for each person. Phone number if not mentioned in the mail, then you should call the general helpline or wait.


bro all I got is the below details in the mail:

GSM Adelaide 
OFFICE: 70 Franklin Street Adelaide SA 5000 
POSTAL: GPO Box 2399 Adelaide SA 5000 
EMAIL: [email protected] WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

is there a general phone number?? how to do cheap call from India to AUS


----------



## amar_gahir

sevnik0202 said:


> Got it. My mistake a simple eye test yes.[/QUOTE
> 
> They do Visual Acuity test.. i.e 6/6 etc


----------



## amar_gahir

Guys, 

Has anybody got visa despite declaring past visa rejection of US/canada in form 80?

Please guide..

BR
Amar


----------



## habeeboy

Thanks for your advice.

And yes, it would be so awesome to watch our Indian WC matches in Australia.. 
I just hope to get an employment soon.

All the best buddy.. Im sure you will get the PR for your family


----------



## mattcuz

This could be the week for us everyone, good luck!


----------



## jkg

mattcuz said:


> This could be the week for us everyone, good luck!


Wish u d same...fingers crossed


----------



## TJ Aus

Hoping for the grant this week...............


----------



## mattcuz

TJ Aus said:


> Hoping for the grant this week...............


Jup. That's it. Let's get it!


----------



## sudhindrags

rkrishnaraj said:


> I have applied for 189 visa and I myself had 65 points so didn't assess my wife's skills. Will the case officer will ask for her skills assessment as i have mentioned her qualification and work experience in form 80 and also attached necessary documents.


No. That's not required. But hope you have letter from your wife's college starting that medium if instruction for her graduation is English. That they will ask.


----------



## sudhindrags

Yes.. ronthevisio, tinaozzie, TJ Aus, mattacuz, Jkg. All the best. You may get your golden mail any moment.


----------



## mattcuz

sudhindrags said:


> Yes.. ronthevisio, tinaozzie, TJ Aus, mattacuz, Jkg. All the best. You may get your golden mail any moment.


Thank you and you too


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> Yes.. ronthevisio, tinaozzie, TJ Aus, mattacuz, Jkg. All the best. You may get your golden mail any moment.


All d best to u too...


----------



## TJ Aus

thnx sudhindrags
I wish u all the best too......


----------



## netrav

Hello friends
can you please give me DIBP general number, its urgent
also how to call them, as the call rate to AUS to very high to stay in Q for a long time


----------



## ronthevisio

sudhindrags said:


> Yes.. ronthevisio, tinaozzie, TJ Aus, mattacuz, Jkg. All the best. You may get your golden mail any moment.


Thanks Sudhindrags!


----------



## sep23

Hi we submitted additional documents on 2nd dec..will wait for completion of 7 working days


----------



## cancerianlrules

netrav said:


> Hello friends
> can you please give me DIBP general number, its urgent
> also how to call them, as the call rate to AUS to very high to stay in Q for a long time


Why do you want to call them? Its not been 3 months since you lodged your application.


----------



## jkg

cancerianlrules said:


> Why do you want to call them? Its not been 3 months since you lodged your application.


131881 general enquiries


----------



## ronthevisio

Just got an email from Adelaide GSM team2 asking for a health undertaking form 815 for my spouse.


----------



## jkg

ronthevisio said:


> Just got an email from Adelaide GSM team2 asking for a health undertaking form 815 for my spouse.


What is that for?
Dont v do tht bfre medicals


----------



## rkrishnaraj

VRS said:


> Bro Krishnaraj,
> 
> Have you got you skills assessment from EA in just 3 days??
> 
> Thats surprising!!


Well yes . I applied through ea online services as soon as they launched. Indeed 3 days. Am lucky.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

sudhindrags said:


> No. That's not required. But hope you have letter from your wife's college starting that medium if instruction for her graduation is English. That they will ask.


Thanks. I have already uploaded colour scan copy of medium of instruction letter provided by her university that the whole undergradution degree was taught in English


----------



## sudhindrags

jkg said:


> What is that for?
> Dont v do tht bfre medicals


You just have to fill and send:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/815.pdf

Seems just precautionary step.


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> You just have to fill and send:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/815.pdf
> 
> Seems just precautionary step.


Hmmm ok..


----------



## tinaozzie

Another 13th Oct applicant got CO allocation. What gud news. Its a bit quite today. Gud luck to all.


----------



## mailtosomesh

Is there any GRANT for today ??? Can't see in the tracker.


----------



## sudhindrags

mailtosomesh said:


> Is there any GRANT for today ??? Can't see in the tracker.


Not yet. But ronthevisio got his co allocation.


----------



## supertoblerone

I got CO already.


----------



## mailtosomesh

I believe by now all of us must have got CO allocation atleast till 20th Oct profiles and should be under process by them.

Do we actually get to know if CO is allocated. I guess NO. Pls reply if you defer.


----------



## amar_gahir

amar_gahir said:


> Guys,
> 
> Has anybody got visa despite declaring past visa rejection of US/canada in form 80?
> 
> Please guide..
> 
> BR
> Amar


Seems like my comments/questions are invisible or people are not interested to answer. Asking same question since last week and multiple times... 

no worries...good luck guys !!


----------



## KeeDa

Hi Amar,

I don't recollect where I read this, but if your rejection was for some stupid (aka US/ Canada) reason stating something like "you don't seem to have any reason to return back to your home country", then it should not be a problem. At the most, if CO is unclear about the reasons, s/he might ask you to explain in detail. But, for such reasons, from what I've read, you should not face any troubles with your AU PR visa.

All the best.


----------



## ronthevisio

It's an health undertaking to contact the Health Undertaking Services (HUS) when she arrives in AU. She had some medical history that already has been treated here in MEL. So I think we'll just have to contact and confirm it to them. However, no docs have been requested for myself or the child. I think they haven't yet commenced checking the docs. They haven't even asked for VAC2 payment yet.


----------



## noobrex

guys can anyone share the number for - TEAM 32 GSM Brisbane


----------



## tinaozzie

wow congrs for Oct got grants n Co allocated. My application is still very quite.


----------



## amar_gahir

ToyTowner said:


> Hi Amar,
> 
> I don't recollect where I read this, but if your rejection was for some stupid (aka US/ Canada) reason stating something like "you don't seem to have any reason to return back to your home country", then it should not be a problem. At the most, if CO is unclear about the reasons, s/he might ask you to explain in detail. But, for such reasons, from what I've read, you should not face any troubles with your AU PR visa.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks Friend. Yes for US, there were US elections at that time and rejection rate was very high for indian companies as Obama's mission was to create more jobs and cut down work permits....

For Canada, 12 yrs back, VO stated the Employer who is hiring you is not able to provide financial details.

Thats it !!


----------



## jkg

amar_gahir said:


> Seems like my comments/questions are invisible or people are not interested to answer. Asking same question since last week and multiple times...
> 
> no worries...good luck guys !!


Sorry i really have no idea about it


----------



## jkg

ronthevisio said:


> It's an health undertaking to contact the Health Undertaking Services (HUS) when she arrives in AU. She had some medical history that already has been treated here in MEL. So I think we'll just have to contact and confirm it to them. However, no docs have been requested for myself or the child. I think they haven't yet commenced checking the docs. They haven't even asked for VAC2 payment yet.


Oh ok..


----------



## KeeDa

amar_gahir said:


> Thanks Friend. Yes for US, there were US elections at that time and rejection rate was very high for indian companies as Obama's mission was to create more jobs and cut down work permits....
> 
> For Canada, 12 yrs back, VO stated the Employer who is hiring you is not able to provide financial details.
> 
> Thats it !!


Hi Amar,

I hope you have official documented reasons to show to the CO in case if s/he asks.
I also suggest that you update your signature so that we know yout occupation code, timelines, etc.
And please do keep forum members informed.

Thanks.


----------



## jayant.sircar

Dear Friends , any1 pls be kind enough to tell me that if the Statutatory declaration format for ACS is different from engg Australia, if yes , from where may i get a format, since im posting my skill assesment soon, rgds
Jayant


----------



## sudhindrags

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Friends , any1 pls be kind enough to tell me that if the Statutatory declaration format for ACS is different from engg Australia, if yes , from where may i get a format, since im posting my skill assesment soon, rgds
> Jayant


Please search in this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7-statutory-declaration-format-merged-51.html


----------



## mikjc6

Its extremely quite today.....not a single GRANT so far......there were days with 4 to 5 forum members got their grants and at least 1 forum member every working day got their grants.....but today is unexpected....must be something wrong.....may be the system is down or something....


----------



## tinaozzie

Hi Superturblone can i ask what Co asked you to submit????


----------



## sudhindrags

mikjc6 said:


> Its extremely quite today.....not a single GRANT so far......there were days with 4 to 5 forum members got their grants and at least 1 forum member every working day got their grants.....but today is unexpected....must be something wrong.....may be the system is down or something....


No Sir. CO has mailed few applicants today for providing additional docs. And Monday will always be bit slow as expected


----------



## tinaozzie

mikijic06 
I agree its very quite. what happened to your application? Did you call CO?


----------



## mikjc6

tinaozzie said:


> mikijic06
> I agree its very quite. what happened to your application? Did you call CO?


yeah I did call them.....there response was something like that.....at this moment we don't need any documents from you and your application is currently going through routine processing....wondering how long its gonna take since they don't need any more docs....


----------



## tinaozzie

Probably you will get this week  Don't worry. All the best.


----------



## Raksinghgrt

Got the golden email today at 4 pm.

Lodged on 14th oct . All docs front loaded . No form 80.

Couldnt be happier. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## mikjc6

Raksinghgrt said:


> Got the golden email today at 4 pm.
> 
> Lodged on 14th oct . All docs front loaded . No form 80.
> 
> Couldnt be happier.
> 
> Thanks everyone


congrats.....it took less than 2 months awesome....mail received at 4 pm suggests that you are an onshore applicant....are you not?


----------



## semaaustralia

mikjc6 said:


> congrats.....it took less than 2 months awesome....mail received at 4 pm suggests that you are an onshore applicant....are you not?


I was cracking my over the timing too. He has to be onshore...


----------



## semaaustralia

Raksinghgrt said:


> Got the golden email today at 4 pm.
> 
> Lodged on 14th oct . All docs front loaded . No form 80.
> 
> Couldnt be happier.
> 
> Thanks everyone


Congrats


----------



## mikjc6

tinaozzie said:


> Probably you will get this week  Don't worry. All the best.


thank you for your kind words....I wish that your words come true...... but as a citizen of high risk country it may seem highly unlikely.....applicants from my country had to wait at least for a year before they got their grants due to external security check....


----------



## raj147

Raksinghgrt said:


> Got the golden email today at 4 pm.
> 
> Lodged on 14th oct . All docs front loaded . No form 80.
> 
> Couldnt be happier.
> 
> Thanks everyone


Congrts man....pls state ur job code as well.


----------



## tinaozzie

Mijkic06
Time is not matter, the most important is the result. Keep positive .


----------



## jkg

semaaustralia said:


> Congrats


So finally one grant today...congrats


----------



## mattcuz

Raksinghgrt said:


> Got the golden email today at 4 pm.
> 
> Lodged on 14th oct . All docs front loaded . No form 80.
> 
> Couldnt be happier.
> 
> Thanks everyone


Brilliant Raksing. I am so happy for you. I want mine to be identical to yours 
Tracker says you lodged on the 13th of October. What is your actual timeline?


----------



## vimalnair

Raksinghgrt said:


> Got the golden email today at 4 pm.
> 
> Lodged on 14th oct . All docs front loaded . No form 80.
> 
> Couldnt be happier.
> 
> Thanks everyone


Congratulations...


----------



## sevnik0202

Raksinghgrt said:


> Got the golden email today at 4 pm.
> 
> Lodged on 14th oct . All docs front loaded . No form 80.
> 
> Couldnt be happier.
> 
> Thanks everyone


Congrats mate.


----------



## Pooh

*Hi*

Hi everyone,

I received my invitation 5th Dec 2014,so need to arrange my documents properly.

Can some one please advice me on what documents need to be ready to prove your current employment status and previous employment status?

please help me on this...:confused2:


----------



## KeeDa

Pooh,

I highly recommend reading this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## MMS

Pooh said:


> Hi everyone, I received my invitation 5th Dec 2014,so need to arrange my documents properly. Can some one please advice me on what documents need to be ready to prove your current employment status and previous employment status? please help me on this...:confused2:


Dear Pooh

Initial documents are 
1 passport copy visa page (if u r resident of country other then your citizenship)
2 birth certificate
3. All degrees and transcripts
4. Ielts 
5 assessment letter
6 experience letter all companies (same what u have for your assessment)
7 salary slips atleast 6
8 anything that can prove u r genuine applicant of what u have been assessed


----------



## supertoblerone

*Hi*



jkg said:


> Oh ok..


They asked for my Military Service details which I sent some certification.
Anyway, after couple of hours I have received my Grant Letter! So Happy!

Thanks guys!!! lane:


----------



## jkg

supertoblerone said:


> They asked for my Military Service details which I sent some certification.
> Anyway, after couple of hours I have received my Grant Letter! So Happy!
> 
> Thanks guys!!! lane:


Congratulations


----------



## tinaozzie

Congratulations Supertoblerone


----------



## supertoblerone

*Thanks*



jkg said:


> Congratulations


Thank you so much!


----------



## sudhindrags

supertoblerone said:


> They asked for my Military Service details which I sent some certification.
> Anyway, after couple of hours I have received my Grant Letter! So Happy!
> 
> Thanks guys!!! lane:


Seems all 13th October applicants got some correspondence today.


----------



## supertoblerone

**



tinaozzie said:


> Congratulations Supertoblerone


You will get yours soon!!!


----------



## jainneha

Quick qt for those who are located in melbourne right now.. what are the best options to stay for about 3 weeks to a month before getting an actual apartment to stay in..?


----------



## varunsonpethkar

Hi Friends,

I think many of you have completed formalities related to IMMI online site recently.
Thus probably you can help me regarding the following query.

We have made payment after getting invitation for Australian PR.
We have uploaded all relevant documents.
Our Medical and PCC is also done.

My only doubt is that, 

(1) On IMMI Site, whether should we go ahead select the checkbox next to our reference number and press the SUBMIT Button and only then the CASE OFFICER will be assigned to our application.

OR

(2) Our uploaded documents are already visible to some Case Officer and after the Case Officer's verification of all the documents, then we will be asked to Press the button of SUBMIT APPLICATION.

I think, the Option 1 which I proposed above is correct. Please suggest. 

Kindly suggest as early as possible as we have to proceed for this. 

How can I realize that some CO has been assigned to our case


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Congrats to all who got their grants while I was away. 

May be I come up with a good news in the coming few days. I have something up my sleaves.  Pray for me guys! You are like a family to me!

Cheers!

Max


----------



## sudhindrags

varunsonpethkar said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I think many of you have completed formalities related to IMMI online site recently.
> Thus probably you can help me regarding the following query.
> 
> We have made payment after getting invitation for Australian PR.
> We have uploaded all relevant documents.
> Our Medical and PCC is also done.
> 
> My only doubt is that,
> 
> (1) On IMMI Site, whether should we go ahead select the checkbox next to our reference number and press the SUBMIT Button and only then the CASE OFFICER will be assigned to our application.
> 
> OR
> 
> (2) Our uploaded documents are already visible to some Case Officer and after the Case Officer's verification of all the documents, then we will be asked to Press the button of SUBMIT APPLICATION.
> 
> I think, the Option 1 which I proposed above is correct. Please suggest.
> 
> Kindly suggest as early as possible as we have to proceed for this.
> 
> How can I realize that some CO has been assigned to our case


Firstly, where is the checkbox next to reference number? You can't even upload documents before submitting your visa application. After visa payment, upload documents and wait. As per my knowledge nothing else is there. Dont worry about CO allocation, it will happen in right time.


----------



## bym007

MMS said:


> Dear Pooh
> 
> Initial documents are
> 1 passport copy visa page (if u r resident of country other then your citizenship)
> 2 birth certificate
> 3. All degrees and transcripts
> 4. Ielts
> 5 assessment letter
> 6 experience letter all companies (same what u have for your assessment)
> 7 salary slips atleast 6
> 8 anything that can prove u r genuine applicant of what u have been assessed


Just saw this, and wondering myself, as I am Pakistani national residing in Saudi Arabia. The Visa page on my passport was for initial entry only (valid for 90 days) and it is not stamped anymore. I have an Iqama/Residence Card (in Arabic) renewed every year. I noticed you are perhaps in Dubai, so you may have similar situation.

What is the requirement for these cases ?
Thanks.


----------



## cancerianlrules

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats to all who got their grants while I was away.
> 
> May be I come up with a good news in the coming few days. I have something up my sleaves.  Pray for me guys! You are like a family to me!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Max


This sounds good man!

Hope THE pursuit ends here! All the best!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cancerianlrules said:


> This sounds good man!
> 
> Hope THE pursuit ends here! All the best!:fingerscrossed:


 I hope so mate!


----------



## Pooh

*Thanks*



MMS said:


> Dear Pooh
> 
> Initial documents are
> 1 passport copy visa page (if u r resident of country other then your citizenship)
> 2 birth certificate
> 3. All degrees and transcripts
> 4. Ielts
> 5 assessment letter
> 6 experience letter all companies (same what u have for your assessment)
> 7 salary slips atleast 6
> 8 anything that can prove u r genuine applicant of what u have been assessed


thank you soo much


----------



## From_BD_001

Hi, does anybody know about state nomination if ICT occupations, which are currently stopped, will be reopen in January or not?


----------



## Pooh

*HI*



toytowner said:


> pooh,
> 
> i highly recommend reading this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


thanks.......im reading it now...yes it is very useful


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raksinghgrt said:


> Got the golden email today at 4 pm.
> 
> Lodged on 14th oct . All docs front loaded . No form 80.
> 
> Couldnt be happier.
> 
> Thanks everyone


Congrats..... :cheer2:

won the cup :first:


----------



## mattcuz

supertoblerone said:


> jkg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok..
> 
> 
> 
> They asked for my Military Service details which I sent some certification.
> Anyway, after couple of hours I have received my Grant Letter! So Happy!
> 
> Thanks guys!!!
Click to expand...

Congrats supertblerone. Love it. The October family is growing by the day.


----------



## fuzzyslk

hey guys! finally got my CO allocation on the 3rd, and did medicals on 6th... apparently medicals should be uploaded by 9th! so expecting the final verdict soon!

does anyone know how long it takes after submitting medicals, for CO to give the final verdict, provided (God willing), meds go well... (my agent said there's no other documentation requested by the CO as at now)

all the best to every one else awaiting CO allocation!


----------



## VRS

netrav said:


> thats not surprising for me as I too got the Invite within 5days..


not invitation netrav, I am talking about Skills Assessment!


----------



## VRS

cancerianlrules said:


> This sounds good man!
> 
> Hope THE pursuit ends here! All the best!:fingerscrossed:


Hi, I am sorry to see your medicals result is negative, why is it so? Will they inform us about the problem exactly. What is your situation now??


----------



## VRS

fuzzyslk said:


> hey guys! finally got my CO allocation on the 3rd, and did medicals on 6th... apparently medicals should be uploaded by 9th! so expecting the final verdict soon!
> 
> does anyone know how long it takes after submitting medicals, for CO to give the final verdict, provided (God willing), meds go well... (my agent said there's no other documentation requested by the CO as at now)
> 
> all the best to every one else awaiting CO allocation!


Hi, once you see your meds uploaded, please call the CO and inform him the same, if he is happy with it, you will get the grant in 10 to 15 mins.
Good luck!


----------



## fuzzyslk

VRS said:


> Hi, once you see your meds uploaded, please call the CO and inform him the same, if he is happy with it, you will get the grant in 10 to 15 mins.
> Good luck!


whao! thats great, mate... but the thing is I don't have access to my immi a/c since i'm going through with an agent, so I guess I'll just have to wait till my agent gets the notification or follows up for me.... thanks!


----------



## sivakumar s s

fuzzyslk said:


> whao! thats great, mate... but the thing is I don't have access to my immi a/c since i'm going through with an agent, so I guess I'll just have to wait till my agent gets the notification or follows up for me.... thanks!


Get ready to get the Golden mail in a week or two.

Wishes you to get it ASAP for eace: of mind


----------



## kasmoosi

kasmoosi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have lodged the application on 27 Oct. Spouse IELTS and meds are yet to be submitted. I have no co assigned yet.
> 
> Yesterday I received an email from SkillSelect stating that my EOI will expire soon and suggested me to apply for a visa soon. Is this something to worry about or have everybody else received similar reminder from SkillSelect?
> 
> Don't these two bureaus discuss with each other?



Bump.

Has someone else received a reminder from SkillSelect to apply for a visa before the EOI expires? Even though the Visa application is submitted to the Immigration system? 

Any input would be highly appreciated as I am a bit stressed if there is something wrong with the visa application.


----------



## mattcuz

kasmoosi said:


> kasmoosi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I have lodged the application on 27 Oct. Spouse IELTS and meds are yet to be submitted. I have no co assigned yet.
> 
> Yesterday I received an email from SkillSelect stating that my EOI will expire soon and suggested me to apply for a visa soon. Is this something to worry about or have everybody else received similar reminder from SkillSelect?
> 
> Don't these two bureaus discuss with each other?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump.
> 
> Has someone else received a reminder from SkillSelect to apply for a visa before the EOI expires? Even though the Visa application is submitted to the Immigration system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any input would be highly appreciated as I am a bit stressed if there is something wrong with the visa application.
Click to expand...

Hey. 

I have seen many people on the forums that had the same notification. They ignored it as their applications were definitely in and all was fine


----------



## fly2shashi

netrav said:


> Hello friends
> can you please give me DIBP general number, its urgent
> also how to call them, as the call rate to AUS to very high to stay in Q for a long time


The general number is +61 131 881. If calling from outside Australia, this number can only be reached using Skype. Call rates differ based on which country you are calling from. To avoid being in long Q, call them as soon as the working hours start, I think it's 8:30am AEST.


----------



## semaaustralia

fly2shashi said:


> The general number is +61 131 881. If calling from outside Australia, this number can only be reached using Skype. Call rates differ based on which country you are calling from. To avoid being in long Q, call them as soon as the working hours start, I think it's 8:30am AEST.


This is not true. The number +61 131 881 can be reached via regular phone in my country (I don't need to use skype).
Maybe what you are saying is for India...(Just maybe)....but its not general.

cheers.


----------



## semaaustralia

VRS said:


> Hi, once you see your meds uploaded, please call the CO and inform him the same, if he is happy with it, you will get the grant in 10 to 15 mins.
> Good luck!


I think the CO will only give grant in 10 - 15mins only IF your application has completed its routine processing.
So, even if your CO is happy with your medicals (i.e your medicals have been cleared) but your routine processing has not completed, you will still need to wait a little.

However, it is still not an issue cos most Indian applicants' routine checks are completed fairly quickly..
Cheers.


----------



## sivakumar s s

semaaustralia said:


> I think the CO will only give grant in 10 - 15mins only IF your application has completed its routine processing.
> So, even if your CO is happy with your medicals (i.e your medicals have been cleared) but your routine processing has not completed, you will still need to wait a little.
> 
> However, it is still not an issue cos most Indian applicants' routine checks are completed fairly quickly..
> Cheers.


You are right. 

I seen backlog in the several threads, It seems, Routine checks are different for applicants from different country. [Means some simple | some complex]



Routine checks 
Includes:
Employment
Education
Medicals
Character 
and so on.....


----------



## expat.ict

Hi guys,

I am stuck on these 2 questions in Immi account, 

first is what is the significance of word "immediately" in below question under employment history

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

The problem is My assessment was done on 31st July 2013 and than later I quite that job and after gap of few months joined another company in March 2014 and still working in this new company. So I should select "Yes"?? Because only if I select Yes then only they present me the options to select "Duration of overseas employment" which in my case is 3 years as per ACS letter. Its not a problem right if after ACS assessment I am working in some company for which I have not assessed the experience?? I oot the required score for IELTS only in October 2014 that is why since ACS result was valid and my points were 60 so I did not reassess my emperience.

The second question is "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"

Now I am working in Malaysia, so, I put my usual country of residence as Malaysia in another section so what should I do here? are they talking about other dependent applicant or me? I am the only applicant.


----------



## fly2shashi

semaaustralia said:


> This is not true. The number +61 131 881 can be reached via regular phone in my country (I don't need to use skype).
> Maybe what you are saying is for India...(Just maybe)....but its not general.
> 
> cheers.


Yes, my reference was, if calling from India as the person wanting to know is from India (I think). May be I would have explicitly mentioned *if calling from India/depends on mobile carrier*  Thanks for clarifying it to other users though.


----------



## kasmoosi

Thanks mate. Now I have a peace of mind.


----------



## Jasper2014

*Form 80*

Hi guys, can you help me out in the following questions in Form-80:

I am already in Australia and have changed visas from student to business in the mean time. Question 35 asks what my arrival date is for the current visa? Is this the first date I entered Australia (with the previous visa) or the day I received the current visa (as I was on shore at that time)?

Similarly in question 36, it requests for departure date with previous visa, since I was onshore when I receive the current visa, what would be the departure date? 

I really appreciate if you could help me with these.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

jainneha said:


> Quick qt for those who are located in melbourne right now.. what are the best options to stay for about 3 weeks to a month before getting an actual apartment to stay in..?


Not sure if you already got an answer to this but you can try airbnb, flatmates and gumtree. You should have what you're looking for. Also try to see something in the south eastern regions(look at the map) and check with google maps how far is it going to be from Melbourne CBD (thats most likely you'd get a job/interview). Also check ptv.vic.gov.au as they provide information on how you will commute from where your residence will be to Melbourne CBD or any other place.

Hope it was helpful.


----------



## ronthevisio

jainneha said:


> Quick qt for those who are located in melbourne right now.. what are the best options to stay for about 3 weeks to a month before getting an actual apartment to stay in..?


Try looking for serviced appartments. Gumtree should also be worth looking at.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys just check my visa appliaction and eoi detials

In my EOI it's mentioned that my Post graduate studies were started in july 2006

But in visa application have mentioned aug 2006.

Is this going to be a problem.

Correct is aug 2006. Pls advice


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys just check my visa appliaction and eoi detials

In my EOI it's mentioned that my Post graduate studies were started in july 2006

But in visa application have mentioned aug 2006.

Is this going to be a problem.

Correct is aug 2006. Pls advice


----------



## hamzie

Hey guys I asked my case officer a question via email (3 weeks ago, brisbane team 33) and i still havent got a reply
Should I be calling them to get his attention? Or just wait?


----------



## supertoblerone

*Thanks*



sudhindrags said:


> Firstly, where is the checkbox next to reference number? You can't even upload documents before submitting your visa application. After visa payment, upload documents and wait. As per my knowledge nothing else is there. Dont worry about CO allocation, it will happen in right time.


Thanks thanks! Go Go October Gang!!!


----------



## mattcuz

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys just check my visa appliaction and eoi detials
> 
> In my EOI it's mentioned that my Post graduate studies were started in july 2006
> 
> But in visa application have mentioned aug 2006.
> 
> Is this going to be a problem.
> 
> Correct is aug 2006. Pls advice


If I were you I would ammend it. Always best to be completely upfront.


----------



## TJ Aus

Hi everyone...
Received my golden grant yesterday evening...
Happy as!!!
wish you all the best...............


----------



## jkg

TJ Aus said:


> Hi everyone...
> Received my golden grant yesterday evening...
> Happy as!!!
> wish you all the best...............


Wow congrats


----------



## jkg

hamzie said:


> Hey guys I asked my case officer a question via email (3 weeks ago, brisbane team 33) and i still havent got a reply
> Should I be calling them to get his attention? Or just wait?


Since its 3weeks, u can call and check


----------



## mattcuz

TJ Aus said:


> Hi everyone...
> Received my golden grant yesterday evening...
> Happy as!!!
> wish you all the best...............


Awesome. . Timeline?


----------



## jkg

mattcuz said:


> Awesome. . Timeline?


Its updated


----------



## sivakumar s s

hamzie said:


> Hey guys I asked my case officer a question via email (3 weeks ago, brisbane team 33) and i still havent got a reply
> Should I be calling them to get his attention? Or just wait?


Its better to call. Mostly they wont have much time in replying our emails...


All the best buddy. Also try using SKYPE to make cheap calls from your country.


----------



## tinaozzie

*Wow Congratulations*



TJ Aus said:


> Hi everyone...
> Received my golden grant yesterday evening...
> Happy as!!!
> wish you all the best...............


Congratulations


----------



## hamzie

thanks guys
will call now


----------



## TheExpatriate

Jasper2014 said:


> Hi guys, can you help me out in the following questions in Form-80:
> 
> I am already in Australia and have changed visas from student to business in the mean time. Question 35 asks what my arrival date is for the current visa? Is this the first date I entered Australia (with the previous visa) or the day I received the current visa (as I was on shore at that time)?
> 
> Similarly in question 36, it requests for departure date with previous visa, since I was onshore when I receive the current visa, what would be the departure date?
> 
> I really appreciate if you could help me with these.


Arrival time for a visa granted onshore is the grant date. 

Departure date for previous visa can be left empty since you never departed


----------



## tinaozzie

Common CO please pass some good news to October Gang.


----------



## sudhindrags

tinaozzie said:


> Common CO please pass some good news to October Gang.


Don't worry.. You will get it today


----------



## jkg

tinaozzie said:


> Common CO please pass some good news to October Gang.


Dont worry ..ur next to get the grant...


----------



## jellybean7777

hamzie said:


> thanks guys
> will call now


Hey Hamzie,

what happened? what did the CO say?


----------



## tinaozzie

thanks guys but it seems not even allocation lol  CO is probably on holiday and preparing Turkey Meal with their own family lol.


----------



## jkg

tinaozzie said:


> thanks guys but it seems not even allocation lol  CO is probably on holiday and preparing Turkey Meal with their own family lol.


Hehe have patience...


----------



## Jasper2014

Thanks TheExpatriate, that makes a lot of sense


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Hey People I have a silly question. I have been posting in different forums but thought to check here as well since this is quiet active. One of my friends is trying to apply for ACS but he worked for one company during his 7 years career where he worked for just 5 months. Now he is not in touch with any of the colleagues and HR is not responding too. How should he manage to get roles and responsibilities letter from this organization. Also the company is not around his current city so its tough to go there personally. Should he get an affidavit from an ex employee? Would that work?


----------



## sevnik0202

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey People I have a silly question. I have been posting in different forums but thought to check here as well since this is quiet active. One of my friends is trying to apply for ACS but he worked for one company during his 7 years career where he worked for just 5 months. Now he is not in touch with any of the colleagues and HR is not responding too. How should he manage to get roles and responsibilities letter from this organization. Also the company is not around his current city so its tough to go there personally. Should he get an affidavit from an ex employee? Would that work?


Yes that can work. He can submit a statutory declaration.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

jainneha said:


> Quick qt for those who are located in melbourne right now.. what are the best options to stay for about 3 weeks to a month before getting an actual apartment to stay in..?





sevnik0202 said:


> Yes that can work. He can submit a statutory declaration.


So you're suggesting ex worker provides an affidavit should work? I wanted to make sure you saw he doesn't have anyone known who is currently working in the organization.


----------



## jkg

jkg said:


> Hehe have patience...


One CO allocation as of now for 14oct applicant..just saw the track list


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

harilal1977 said:


> Just write role and responsibility and take print out on 10rs stam paper and do the notarized..thats enough..but u have to provide the phone number of ur last boss or Senior ..they might call them to verify..most of the case they dont calll....


So Hari you're suggesting just to get it self notarized. The document will mention I...First name, Second name.....r/o worked in ABC company...bla bla bla...and then sign himself? No other party involved? Kind of self attestation?

Am I understanding you correctly?


----------



## tinaozzie

I just checked it yes its right. Probably People dont have CO may expect to have a direct Grant.


----------



## jkg

tinaozzie said:


> I just checked it yes its right. Probably People dont have CO may expect to have a direct Grant.


Yea ..all d best


----------



## goingtoaustralia

*Saudi PCC*

Hi guys,

I want to ask about the Saudi PCC. I have lodged my visa application, but I did not mention that I worked in Saudi Arabia for two years. 

The reason why I did not mention that in my application is that I do not have the release letter from my Saudi employer and I did not get an exit visa at the end of the two years. I left the country on vacation and did not go back.

In addition, when I was there I was using my old passport which I do not have now and which it had a different passport number. So, this made me think not to include that in my visa application. As I am using my new passport now.

Another thing is, I though we need to declare only our stay in other countries from a continuous 12 months and more. I have stayed that from Nov to Aug (10 month) and from Sep to July (11 months), that is why I did not declare that.

My questions: 
- Is it correct what I have done?
- If not how to fix that? (I can't apply for Saudi PCC and I do not have release letter)
- Can I declare that without the CO asking for Saudi PCC?

Thanks.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

harilal1977 said:


> Just write role and responsibility and take print out on 10rs stam paper and do the notarized..thats enough..but u have to provide the phone number of ur last boss or Senior ..they might call them to verify..most of the case they dont calll....





harilal1977 said:


> Just send me ur mail id...will send mine for ur reference...its not self attestation u have do notarized from Lawers in 10rs stamp paper


Sent PM to you


----------



## dixiechic

Hi everyone....

planning to fly to australia from india. there is a stopover at singapore. was wondering if we can get out of the airport if we have an onward ticket to sydney and australian PR visa. 

pls advice.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa

dixiechic said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> planning to fly to australia from india. there is a stopover at singapore. was wondering if we can get out of the airport if we have an onward ticket to sydney and australian PR visa.
> 
> pls advice.
> 
> Thanks


Hopefully your layover is long enough. If it is, I don't see any problem doing that. Just register yourself for the free city bus tour when you reach. The airlines staff should help you out with all this. Also, there are a lot of things to do and see at the airport itself.


----------



## jkg

jkg said:


> Yea ..all d best


1 grant for 14th applcnt ...updated on track list


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

harilal1977 said:


> did u get the mail ??


nope


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Guys Please help me with medicals?? What exactly will it be?? what tests has to be. We are a healthy family. I have thyroid only. I am bit overweight by 9 kgs. 

Could you plz let me know that what tests are there


----------



## jkg

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Guys Please help me with medicals?? What exactly will it be?? what tests has to be. We are a healthy family. I have thyroid only. I am bit overweight by 9 kgs.
> 
> Could you plz let me know that what tests are there


Dont worry its just medical exam
Hiv test 
Chest xray
Coming to weight issues they just give u tips to loose weight and ask what are you doing to reduce it
Nothing serious...


----------



## sudhindrags

ToyTowner said:


> Hopefully your layover is long enough. If it is, I don't see any problem doing that. Just register yourself for the free city bus tour when you reach. The airlines staff should help you out with all this. Also, there are a lot of things to do and see at the airport itself.


You need to take one day visa to do that. Even if you are going for different airlines after transit, you would require that. Recently one of my college was sent back from Singapore airport for not having it.


----------



## desh7

Dear all.
This is my first message, although I spent a lot of time reading your messages.
First of all, let me say that you are all dear to me and I want to thank you all for sharing tones of useful information and a lot of support.
Today we (Me and my lovely wife) were granted a visa (189). Visa lodged 14-Oct-2014. All documents were frontloaded including form 80. 
It`s the Day for each of us and I hope all of you will receive your grants!

Thank you and all the best!

Denis


----------



## jkg

desh7 said:


> Dear all.
> This is my first message, although I spent a lot of time reading your messages.
> First of all, let me say that you are all dear to me and I want to thank you all for sharing tones of useful information and a lot of support.
> Today we (Me and my lovely wife) were granted a visa (189). Visa lodged 14-Oct-2014. All documents were frontloaded including form 80.
> It`s the Day for each of us and I hope all of you will received your grants!
> 
> Thank you and all the best!
> 
> Denis


Congratulations


----------



## KeeDa

sudhindrags said:


> You need to take one day visa to do that. Even if you are going for different airlines after transit, you would require that. Recently one of my college was sent back from Singapore airport for not having it.


Thanks for sharing, Sudhir. Rules keep changing, or may vary depending on which passport you hold. So, please always check with reliable sources first. It would be best to call up the airlines and as Sudhir suggested, if a visa is required, get that issued too.


----------



## hamzie

jellybean7777 said:


> Hey Hamzie,
> 
> what happened? what did the CO say?


I didnt know how to call my CO (brisbane team 33 for 189 visa)
so i called the generic immigration number who said they added notes to my application yesterday saying everything they need has been received including overseas police check and med exam. Says she reckons it should be finalised by the end of the year


----------



## freak199

*reach out to Immi*

Team,

I had lodged on 26 September 2014...I had no clue of the CO either....so I emailed Immi asking for my status....

Then a Co get assigned from adelaide.gsm.Team 7....

They have asked for 
Main applicant : Vinay : Form80

Co Applicant mywife: form 80/ Form 1221 / and a CV....

This is little strange....I guess the Adelaide team is little crazy....unnecessarily dragging with irrevelant documents.. 

So if people do not have CO... it is better to mail them if two months have passed by submitting your Visa...

It is also strange that October 10 applicants have already started receiving direct Grants...and september ones have no co assigned...

good Luck to All....

Cheers


----------



## carot

desh7 said:


> Dear all.
> This is my first message, although I spent a lot of time reading your messages.
> First of all, let me say that you are all dear to me and I want to thank you all for sharing tones of useful information and a lot of support.
> Today we (Me and my lovely wife) were granted a visa (189). Visa lodged 14-Oct-2014. All documents were frontloaded including form 80.
> It`s the Day for each of us and I hope all of you will receive your grants!
> 
> Thank you and all the best!
> 
> Denis


Congratz


----------



## jellybean7777

hamzie said:


> I didnt know how to call my CO (brisbane team 33 for 189 visa)
> so i called the generic immigration number who said they added notes to my application yesterday saying everything they need has been received including overseas police check and med exam. Says she reckons it should be finalised by the end of the year


That's a relief, what is your timeline? I lodged on 16th september and had Brisbane T33 allocated aswell, submitted my medicals on the 24th Nov, since then have no heard from the CO. Getting a lil impatient. what is your CO's initials? mine is LS


----------



## New Beginning

*Grant*

Ok guys. News.

Got the Direct grant mail. For my entire family and me.

Would probably be moving in Feb 2015.

It has been less than a year (6 days less) since this effort started.

This forum helped a lot. Good luck to the ones waiting to reach Aussie land.


----------



## XINGSINGH

New Beginning said:


> Ok guys. News.
> 
> Got the Direct grant mail. For my entire family and me.
> 
> Would probably be moving in Feb 2015.
> 
> It has been less than a year (6 days less) since this effort started.
> 
> This forum helped a lot. Good luck to the ones waiting to reach Aussie land.


Cheers congrats


----------



## jkg

New Beginning said:


> Ok guys. News.
> 
> Got the Direct grant mail. For my entire family and me.
> 
> Would probably be moving in Feb 2015.
> 
> It has been less than a year (6 days less) since this effort started.
> 
> This forum helped a lot. Good luck to the ones waiting to reach Aussie land.


Congratulations..
Share your timeline plz


----------



## tinaozzie

freak 199 can you share which email did you ask CO?


----------



## hamzie

jellybean7777 said:


> That's a relief, what is your timeline? I lodged on 16th september and had Brisbane T33 allocated aswell, submitted my medicals on the 24th Nov, since then have no heard from the CO. Getting a lil impatient. what is your CO's initials? mine is LS


ah man mine is so much longer than yours

My CO's initials are WR
I lodged it sept 2013 

so youre going good


----------



## Ravi_Pune

*Help!!*

Hi All,
Need some help.. I have lodged visa on 5th Dec, though i think i have made a small mistake in the application. 

Usually our name is of 3 parts - first name, middle name and family name... In passport First and Middle name is under first name and family name is the surname. 

In application, i have entered only my first name in the given name section, and surname in family name. 

Will this be an issue going forward? 

Please let me know in case we have any such cases heard of


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Thank god! Few are saying that I should loose beofre i go for exam and they could refuse me for overwieight etc 


Thanks buddy


----------



## jkg

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Thank god! Few are saying that I should loose beofre i go for exam and they could refuse me for overwieight etc
> 
> Thanks buddy


No they dont...


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

desh7 said:


> Dear all.
> This is my first message, although I spent a lot of time reading your messages.
> First of all, let me say that you are all dear to me and I want to thank you all for sharing tones of useful information and a lot of support.
> Today we (Me and my lovely wife) were granted a visa (189). Visa lodged 14-Oct-2014. All documents were frontloaded including form 80.
> It`s the Day for each of us and I hope all of you will receive your grants!
> 
> Thank you and all the best!
> 
> Denis


That's quite quick dear!! Congratulations!!!! Good luck for new beginning!!

I am bit worried for medicals though i am fit


----------



## jkg

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> That's quite quick dear!! Congratulations!!!! Good luck for new beginning!!
> 
> I am bit worried for medicals though i am fit


Guys please send me the track list..for some reasons i am not able to see it..its all empty


----------



## Abhijazz

I anticipate my visa will only come in new year!! thats one month down d line. 

Any one in d same boat?



Occupation: 233211 || Invitation: 27-July-2014 || Visa Lodge: 16-Sept-2014 || PCC: 01-Dec-2014 || Medicals: 21-Sep-2014 || CO Allocated: 17-Oct-2014|| All docs submitted: 02-Dec-2014|| Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sudhindrags

jkg said:


> Guys please send me the track list..for some reasons i am not able to see it..its all empty


check now. I restored 10:30 version.


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> check now. I restored 10:30 version.


Send link plz


----------



## jayant.sircar

MMS said:


> Dear Pooh
> 
> Initial documents are
> 1 passport copy visa page (if u r resident of country other then your citizenship)
> 2 birth certificate
> 3. All degrees and transcripts
> 4. Ielts
> 5 assessment letter
> 6 experience letter all companies (same what u have for your assessment)
> 7 salary slips atleast 6
> 8 anything that can prove u r genuine applicant of what u have been assessed


Dear MMS ,
Wht be the doc like for point no 8
" anything that can prove u r genuine applicant of what u have been assessed "
rgds
Jayant


----------



## noobrex

New Beginning said:


> Ok guys. News.
> 
> Got the Direct grant mail. For my entire family and me.
> 
> Would probably be moving in Feb 2015.
> 
> It has been less than a year (6 days less) since this effort started.
> 
> This forum helped a lot. Good luck to the ones waiting to reach Aussie land.


can you share your timeline.


----------



## sudhindrags

jkg said:


> Send link plz


Its the same link. Its already there in signature.


----------



## noobrex

Abhijazz said:


> I anticipate my visa will only come in new year!! thats one month down d line.
> 
> Any one in d same boat?
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation: 233211 || Invitation: 27-July-2014 || Visa Lodge: 16-Sept-2014 || PCC: 01-Dec-2014 || Medicals: 21-Sep-2014 || CO Allocated: 17-Oct-2014|| All docs submitted: 02-Dec-2014|| Grant: :fingerscrossed:



Same here, Will it be correct to assume you are using an agent ?


----------



## goingtoaustralia

goingtoaustralia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to ask about the Saudi PCC. I have lodged my visa application, but I did not mention that I worked in Saudi Arabia for two years.
> 
> The reason why I did not mention that in my application is that I do not have the release letter from my Saudi employer and I did not get an exit visa at the end of the two years. I left the country on vacation and did not go back.
> 
> In addition, when I was there I was using my old passport which I do not have now and which it had a different passport number. So, this made me think not to include that in my visa application. As I am using my new passport now.
> 
> Another thing is, I though we need to declare only our stay in other countries from a continuous 12 months and more. I have stayed that from Nov to Aug (10 month) and from Sep to July (11 months), that is why I did not declare that.
> 
> My questions:
> - Is it correct what I have done?
> - If not how to fix that? (I can't apply for Saudi PCC and I do not have release letter)
> - Can I declare that without the CO asking for Saudi PCC?
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone ?????????


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> Its the same link. Its already there in signature.


I can see it now


----------



## sevnik0202

New Beginning said:


> Ok guys. News.
> 
> Got the Direct grant mail. For my entire family and me.
> 
> Would probably be moving in Feb 2015.
> 
> It has been less than a year (6 days less) since this effort started.
> 
> This forum helped a lot. Good luck to the ones waiting to reach Aussie land.


Congrats for the new beginning.


----------



## sevnik0202

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear MMS ,
> Wht be the doc like for point no 8
> " anything that can prove u r genuine applicant of what u have been assessed "
> rgds
> Jayant


Employment proofs as many as you can provide.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

goingtoaustralia said:


> Anyone ?????????


Dude, I guess you are bit screwed up. U may have to produce pcc from Saudi and also proper documents from previous employer if you are including that as relevant employment for obtaining points. Also in form 80, u have to declare the places you have stayed in the last 10 years. 

I don't think exiting a country without proper close out procedure will create a good opinion about your application. This is my view


----------



## TheExpatriate

goingtoaustralia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to ask about the Saudi PCC. I have lodged my visa application, but I did not mention that I worked in Saudi Arabia for two years.
> 
> The reason why I did not mention that in my application is that I do not have the release letter from my Saudi employer and I did not get an exit visa at the end of the two years. I left the country on vacation and did not go back.
> 
> In addition, when I was there I was using my old passport which I do not have now and which it had a different passport number. So, this made me think not to include that in my visa application. As I am using my new passport now.
> 
> Another thing is, I though we need to declare only our stay in other countries from a continuous 12 months and more. I have stayed that from Nov to Aug (10 month) and from Sep to July (11 months), that is why I did not declare that.
> 
> My questions:
> - *Is it correct what I have done?*
> - If not how to fix that? (I can't apply for Saudi PCC and I do not have release letter)
> - Can I declare that without the CO asking for Saudi PCC?
> 
> Thanks.



guys like you who think they are smarter than DIBP make me really wanna ...... dunno !


----------



## asialanka

Hi

Once all documents are frontloaded and VISA is lodged is it possible to upload any further docs later (with in the next few weeks until a CO is assigned) 

Thanks


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Once all documents are frontloaded and VISA is lodged is it possible to upload any further docs later (with in the next few weeks until a CO is assigned)
> 
> Thanks


we can


----------



## jkg

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> we can


Yes we can


----------



## sivakumar s s

New Beginning said:


> Ok guys. News.
> 
> Got the Direct grant mail. For my entire family and me.
> 
> Would probably be moving in Feb 2015.
> 
> It has been less than a year (6 days less) since this effort started.
> 
> This forum helped a lot. Good luck to the ones waiting to reach Aussie land.


Dear New Beginning 

Many Many Hearty Congratulation :first:

Enjoy the Golden moments..


----------



## sivakumar s s

ToyTowner said:


> Thanks for sharing, Sudhir. Rules keep changing, or may vary depending on which passport you hold. So, please always check with reliable sources first. It would be best to call up the airlines and as Sudhir suggested, if a visa is required, get that issued too.


Yes Toytowner,

That Visa is very simple, One of my friend(Aus PR) got that on arrival in singapore and visited the city. *But again it depends on singapore authority from time to time*

Also, apart from this, for person without Visa, a Coach operated tour for one or two hour is also there. however no one should not enter outside the bus.


----------



## sivakumar s s

noobrex said:


> Same here, Will it be correct to assume you are using an agent ?





Abhijazz said:


> I anticipate my visa will only come in new year!! thats one month down d line.
> 
> Any one in d same boat?
> 
> Occupation: 233211 || Invitation: 27-July-2014 || Visa Lodge: 16-Sept-2014 || PCC: 01-Dec-2014 || Medicals: 21-Sep-2014 || CO Allocated: 17-Oct-2014|| All docs submitted: 02-Dec-2014|| Grant: :fingerscrossed:



Hi noobrex and Abhijazz,


Dont lose hope, still two weeks are there. Wishes u both to get in this year itself


----------



## sudhindrags

goingtoaustralia said:


> Anyone ?????????


1. You will be extremely lucky if you get the grant. Even if you get visa, and if they later come to know that you have given false information in the visa application, they can prosecute you and it is a serious offense.

2. Every passport will have different numbers. I too have two passports. First one gets cancelled upon getting the renewed passport. Also, my new passport has the reference of old passport number. It must be same for you also, as passports of every country will follow this format.

3. If you don't have release letter for 2 years of working, how you are planning to show your work experience? They will check each and every things - like salary slips, company HR letter, bank statement etc.

4. You have to declare each and every trip. I have even declared my business trips of 15-30 days. Also, you would require PCC for Saudi as you have stayed more than 12 months cumulative.


Fix??

1. Update your visa application and provide all correct information and full information (I think you need to submit form 1223). I am not sure what explanation you will give if CO asks why such a drastic modification in visa form!!
2. Try to get the documents required for employment, PCC as soon as possible.

PS: If you had gone through the forum thoroughly(or even posted the query) before applying visa , you would be in better condition.


----------



## sudhindrags

mattcuz, tinaozzie? no luck today?


----------



## Abhijazz

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi noobrex and Abhijazz,
> 
> 
> Dont lose hope, still two weeks are there. Wishes u both to get in this year itself



Thanks Sivakumar! Looking forward!!

HiNoobrex.. Yes I have taken n agent... He is saying it il take further 2 months!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Abhijazz said:


> Thanks Sivakumar! Looking forward!!
> 
> HiNoobrex.. Yes I have taken n agent... He is saying it il take further 2 months!!


Pls update yourself in the tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84

you applied for which Visa.. if 190 which state?


----------



## imranrk

goingtoaustralia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to ask about the Saudi PCC. I have lodged my visa application, but I did not mention that I worked in Saudi Arabia for two years.
> 
> The reason why I did not mention that in my application is that I do not have the release letter from my Saudi employer and I did not get an exit visa at the end of the two years. I left the country on vacation and did not go back.
> 
> In addition, when I was there I was using my old passport which I do not have now and which it had a different passport number. So, this made me think not to include that in my visa application. As I am using my new passport now.
> 
> Another thing is, I though we need to declare only our stay in other countries from a continuous 12 months and more. I have stayed that from Nov to Aug (10 month) and from Sep to July (11 months), that is why I did not declare that.
> 
> My questions:
> - Is it correct what I have done?
> - If not how to fix that? (I can't apply for Saudi PCC and I do not have release letter)
> - Can I declare that without the CO asking for Saudi PCC?
> 
> Thanks.


You have most probably screwed your application. Don't you think you should have consulted someone before lodging?


----------



## asialanka

sevnik0202 said:


> Yes that can work. He can submit a statutory declaration.


Hi Sevnik

Is there are particular format for a "Statutory declaration" 
And should it be witnessed by someone authorized to do so (heard it has to be witnessed by an OZ citizen / PR holder...but not sure) 

thanks


----------



## noobrex

Abhijazz said:


> Thanks Sivakumar! Looking forward!!
> 
> HiNoobrex.. Yes I have taken n agent... He is saying it il take further 2 months!!


I am too using an agent ...  ...seems like we dont have any control....

1. I would suggest you create a parallel immi account by importing your application..
2. make a note of change in date since thats an indication when CO has sent out a communication or something to your agent in your immi account...
3. Follow up with your agent and get all the communication from your CO (any communication which comes frm him and goes out)


----------



## ravsingh

Change in date means where in immi account we can see change in date it jus show login date and documents uplaoding date


----------



## emran

Hey Guys,

So, finally I lodged my application and paid the visa fees. Now the waiting has begun. Lets see if it takes 12 or 18 months. 

I hope it takes less, but hopefullt to get a positive reply in the end.

hope everyone gets positive replies as well.

Cheers


----------



## sivakumar s s

emran said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So, finally I lodged my application and paid the visa fees. Now the waiting has begun. Lets see if it takes 12 or 18 months.
> 
> I hope it takes less, but hopefullt to get a positive reply in the end.
> 
> hope everyone gets positive replies as well.
> 
> Cheers


Be positive it would be 2-3 months......

Anyway best of luck ......


----------



## Allelockon

Hi everyone, got an invitation & lodge my application (visa 190) yesterday. I need some advice for those question: 
1/ Last year, I provided Vietnam PCC & Australia PPC for visa 485 (Skilled - Graduated) application. Can I use them for visa 190 application ? (I haven't came back to my country since I went to Australia)
2/ Should I upload form 80 upfront ? I think I should.

Thank in advance


----------



## ven343

emran said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So, finally I lodged my application and paid the visa fees. Now the waiting has begun. Lets see if it takes 12 or 18 months.
> 
> I hope it takes less, but hopefullt to get a positive reply in the end.
> 
> hope everyone gets positive replies as well.
> 
> Cheers


hi imran..BEST OF LUCK..

You will get soon..


----------



## tinaozzie

Not at all suhindrag


----------



## sudhindrags

Allelockon said:


> Hi everyone, got an invitation & lodge my application (visa 190) yesterday. I need some advice for those question:
> 1/ Last year, I provided Vietnam PCC & Australia PPC for visa 485 (Skilled - Graduated) application. Can I use them for visa 190 application ? (I haven't came back to my country since I went to Australia)
> 2/ Should I upload form 80 upfront ? I think I should.
> 
> Thank in advance


Apply for new PCC. PCC is valid only for one year and your IED depends on PCC date.


----------



## sudhindrags

tinaozzie said:


> Not at all suhindrag


Hmm. Tomorrow then. I'm also expecting it tomorrow.


----------



## goingtoaustralia

TheExpatriate said:


> guys like you who think they are smarter than DIBP make me really wanna ...... dunno !


If you were in that situation, what would you have you done?


----------



## goingtoaustralia

goingtoaustralia said:


> Anyone ?????????



In the visa lodgement, they asked to declare trips of 12 months or more. I though only continuous ones. I did not submit form 80 where you declare all the trips (short and long one). For the employment, I am not claiming it. 

Everyone focused on the problem, you did not consider why I did that (which is I do not have a release letter and I do not get the Saudi PCC as I am not in Saudi Arabia.

In form 80, you can declare previous passport but at the same time you can state that you do not have its details.


----------



## sivakumar s s

goingtoaustralia said:


> In the visa lodgement, they asked to declare trips of 12 months or more. I though only continuous ones. I did not submit form 80 where you declare all the trips (short and long one). For the employment, I am not claiming it.
> 
> Everyone focused on the problem, you did not consider why I did that (which is I do not have a release letter and I do not get the Saudi PCC as I am not in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> In form 80, you can declare previous passport but at the same time you can state that you do not have its details.


Hi,

If you are*NOT* claiming points for the period in Saudi, *U really safe man*.
In case CO asks, can explain that you were there for short term and too for not related to nominated occupation.

but please fill Form 80 and 1223 ASAP and upload it the IMMI. *But careful in the filling and get a consult from some one.*


All the best dude.


----------



## Abhijazz

noobrex said:


> I am too using an agent ...  ...seems like we dont have any control....
> 
> 1. I would suggest you create a parallel immi account by importing your application..
> 2. make a note of change in date since thats an indication when CO has sent out a communication or something to your agent in your immi account...
> 3. Follow up with your agent and get all the communication from your CO (any communication which comes frm him and goes out)



I have applied for 189 visa. Good thing here with my agent is, he has given me all the access to immi account and my email id for all communications!! So CO directly contacted me!


----------



## sudhindrags

goingtoaustralia said:


> In the visa lodgement, they asked to declare trips of 12 months or more. I though only continuous ones. I did not submit form 80 where you declare all the trips (short and long one). For the employment, I am not claiming it.
> 
> Everyone focused on the problem, you did not consider why I did that (which is I do not have a release letter and I do not get the Saudi PCC as I am not in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> In form 80, you can declare previous passport but at the same time you can state that you do not have its details.


Dude. DIBP will not take ignorance as an excuse. Whatever may be the reason, you should have hired a visa consultant if you have so much uncertainties. 

I am not sure whether you can apply for Saudi PCC from offshore, but many apply for US police clearance (FBI), and many other countries being in offshore.

If you are not claiming experience for two years in between, that will again be questioned by CO - what you were doing in those two years. Apparently, it is not possible to hide anything from them. If you are asking them to accept you to their country, they expect you to be honest in providing all the details.

I strongly suggest you to apply for modification of your visa application. Still, getting visa will be problem for you. But, still legally, you will be on the safer side.


----------



## sudhindrags

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are*NOT* claiming points for the period in Saudi, *U really safe man*.
> In case CO asks, can explain that you were there for short term and too for not related to nominated occupation.
> 
> but please fill Form 80 and 1223 ASAP and upload it the IMMI. *But careful in the filling and get a consult from some one.*
> 
> 
> All the best dude.


As per the trends, they are going to ask for form 80 and form 1221, since he is from Pakistan. In those forms, he has to mention his exact travel dates.

And also, they do lot of background verification for Pakistan residents. It takes more than 12 months for Pakistan residents to get Visa due to this. Hence, if he provides wrong data in form 1221 and 80 and if they get to know during verification, he will be in much bigger trouble.

PCC is required if the cumulative stay in the country exceeds 1 year. It does not matter how long were your trips. You go 1 month trip for 12 times, still you have to give PCC. (Other experts can correct me if I am wrong).

When it comes to the matters like these, it is always better to be honest in providing details. Hence, better submit modification form 1223 with all the correct details.


----------



## sudhindrags

tinaozzie said:


> good luck to you then, I am loosing patience and thinking of calling CO tomr if I dont receive any news.


Ha..ha.. I can understand. Probably, I will be in the same situation tomorrow.


----------



## dreamland

sudhindrags said:


> As per the trends, they are going to ask for form 80 and form 1221, since he is from Pakistan. In those forms, he has to mention his exact travel dates.
> 
> And also, they do lot of background verification for Pakistan residents. It takes more than 12 months for Pakistan residents to get Visa due to this. Hence, if he provides wrong data in form 1221 and 80 and if they get to know during verification, he will be in much bigger trouble.
> 
> PCC is required if the cumulative stay in the country exceeds 1 year. It does not matter how long were your trips. You go 1 month trip for 12 times, still you have to give PCC. (Other experts can correct me if I am wrong).
> 
> When it comes to the matters like these, it is always better to be honest in providing details. Hence, better submit modification form 1223 with all the correct details.


In my case wife is from another country and had stayed 220 in my country from 2012 to 2014, still CO is asking PCC for my wife for that 220 days.
what i understand is it doesnt have to be 1 year, it all depends on CO


----------



## ravs54

*hii*

Can you please give the email id of the immi team which you have mailed. a bit curiouss please.




I had lodged on 26 September 2014...I had no clue of the CO either....so I emailed Immi asking for my status....

Then a Co get assigned from adelaide.gsm.Team 7....

They have asked for 
Main applicant : Vinay : Form80

Co Applicant mywife: form 80/ Form 1221 / and a CV....

This is little strange....I guess the Adelaide team is little crazy....unnecessarily dragging with irrevelant documents.. 

So if people do not have CO... it is better to mail them if two months have passed by submitting your Visa...

It is also strange that October 10 applicants have already started receiving direct Grants...and september ones have no co assigned...

good Luck to All....

Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Any help!!??




Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi All,
> Need some help.. I have lodged visa on 5th Dec, though i think i have made a small mistake in the application.
> 
> Usually our name is of 3 parts - first name, middle name and family name... In passport First and Middle name is under first name and family name is the surname.
> 
> In application, i have entered only my first name in the given name section, and surname in family name.
> 
> Will this be an issue going forward?
> 
> Please let me know in case we have any such cases heard of


----------



## TeamRanger

Updated the Tracker. Noticed that folks who had front loaded Form 80 have had good luck with grants. I had lodged on 9th Oct, but hoped to get CO before uploading Form 80. Nevertheless have uploaded the same last night. Hoping for some communication soon. 

All the best all


----------



## TeamRanger

Ravi_Pune said:


> Any help!!??


 I think you need to upload form 1023 with the correct info. Looks like given names should have been First Name + Second Name.


----------



## TheExpatriate

goingtoaustralia said:


> If you were in that situation, what would you have you done?


If I were in your shoes I would've come clean about departing KSA without exit visa and PCC would be impossible since you are non-resident 

Hiding facts is lying by omission 

Now you're even in deeper **** ..... and believe me, getting a new passport doesn't mean you are home free


----------



## TheExpatriate

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are*NOT* claiming points for the period in Saudi, *U really safe man*.
> In case CO asks, can explain that you were there for short term and too for not related to nominated occupation.
> 
> but please fill Form 80 and 1223 ASAP and upload it the IMMI. *But careful in the filling and get a consult from some one.*
> 
> 
> All the best dude.


I am so sorry but this is utterly WRONG. Full stop.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sudhindrags said:


> I am not sure whether you can apply for Saudi PCC from offshore, but many apply for US police clearance (FBI), and many other countries being in offshore.



You can't, Saudi Arabia does not give PCCs to non-resident non-citizens, you have to be either a foreign resident, resident citizen, or a non-resident citizen, and DIBP knows about that, however, the problem here is failure to mention that period and fabricating travel/residence/employment history.


----------



## VRS

semaaustralia said:


> I think the CO will only give grant in 10 - 15mins only IF your application has completed its routine processing.
> So, even if your CO is happy with your medicals (i.e your medicals have been cleared) but your routine processing has not completed, you will still need to wait a little.
> 
> However, it is still not an issue cos most Indian applicants' routine checks are completed fairly quickly..
> Cheers.


Hi, how will we know if meds are cleared or not, the meds personnel at the center havent shared any details with me. How do we know about a fair testing service??

Friends please share your meds procedure.


----------



## TheExpatriate

VRS said:


> Hi, how will we know if meds are cleared or not, the meds personnel at the center havent shared any details with me. How do we know about a fair testing service??
> 
> Friends please share your meds procedure.


don't worry, no one will fail you just because they want to be unfair 

They are not allowed to share results with you. This is standard operating procedure


----------



## VRS

Abhijazz said:


> I have applied for 189 visa. Good thing here with my agent is, he has given me all the access to immi account and my email id for all communications!! So CO directly contacted me!


You are lucky, your CO was allocated super fast!!


----------



## VRS

MEDICALS RELATED:

Hi friends,I have just given my medicals an hour back, they say they will update the file on the internet. I am somehow worried with something unknown, how will the result be, how will we know if the medicals are well accepted or not. If everything is fine or not. 

PLEASE GUIDE ME.

Thanks all!


----------



## MMS

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear MMS , Wht be the doc like for point no 8 " anything that can prove u r genuine applicant of what u have been assessed " rgds Jayant


Like ID cards, basically it should be enough 

There are forms like form 80 etc which depends on CO some times they ask for it but the documents I stated should be enough initially.

Once u lodge your visa get your HAP ID and get medicals done as well as get your PCC done and upload them u can actually be granted with these documents


----------



## noobrex

Seniors need your advice very urgent .... my agent send the requested docs by another e-mail address which her assistant uses ...do you see any problems since she did not use the e-mail address as specified in the immi application.....


----------



## Vasu G

noobrex said:


> Seniors need your advice very urgent .... my agent send the requested docs by another e-mail address which her assistant uses ...do you see any problems since she did not use the e-mail address as specified in the immi application.....


If the subject is same as the Requested mail, it is fine. Otherwise ask her to upload .. 

All the best !!


----------



## noobrex

my agent assistant sent the required documents by e-mail today not the one she specified in the visa application, she had already uploaded the documents on immi portal....seniors please advice she used a different e-mail address however the domain name is the same that is of my visa agent.


i am howeer very worried do you think that would be problem ,...its late i would call my agent tomorrow.

please advice seniors please please


----------



## VRS

MMS said:


> Like ID cards, basically it should be enough
> 
> There are forms like form 80 etc which depends on CO some times they ask for it but the documents I stated should be enough initially.
> 
> Once u lodge your visa get your HAP ID and get medicals done as well as get your PCC done and upload them u can actually be granted with these documents


hi,
how will we know if the medicals are well accepted or not. If everything is fine or not.

PLEASE GUIDE ME.


----------



## noobrex

subject is same - BCC2XXX/1XXXXXX - 5xxxxxxxx - aaaa, aaaa - IMMI Request for More Informa


----------



## VRS

noobrex said:


> my agent assistant sent the required documents by e-mail today not the one she specified in the visa application, she had already uploaded the documents on immi portal....seniors please advice she used a different e-mail address however the domain name is the same that is of my visa agent.
> 
> 
> i am howeer very worried do you think that would be problem ,...its late i would call my agent tomorrow.
> 
> please advice seniors please please


NO bro, it wont be a problem.


----------



## VRS

TheExpatriate said:


> don't worry, no one will fail you just because they want to be unfair
> 
> They are not allowed to share results with you. This is standard operating procedure


hi TheExpatriate,

How will we know if the medicals are well accepted or not. If everything is fine or not. How do we know if DIBP is happy with the meds??

PLEASE GUIDE ME.


----------



## MMS

goingtoaustralia said:


> In the visa lodgement, they asked to declare trips of 12 months or more. I though only continuous ones. I did not submit form 80 where you declare all the trips (short and long one). For the employment, I am not claiming it. Everyone focused on the problem, you did not consider why I did that (which is I do not have a release letter and I do not get the Saudi PCC as I am not in Saudi Arabia. In form 80, you can declare previous passport but at the same time you can state that you do not have its details.


I can understand ure situation although have never worked or stayed in KSA but have heard how employers there can be a pain in ......

I still suggest u should have contacted this forum before applying.
There is a statuary declaration which u can provide I think as a job proof where u can not provide experience letter.
And don't worry about the passport thing we belong to high risk countries they normally do ESC where it's not possible to hide these simple things

What you can do now is honesty don't know.
God help you and all of us in this forum


----------



## Vasu G

noobrex said:


> subject is same - BCC2XXX/1XXXXXX - 5xxxxxxxx - aaaa, aaaa - IMMI Request for More Informa


Yes. You are good. Nothing to worry. !!


----------



## TheExpatriate

VRS said:


> MEDICALS RELATED:
> 
> Hi friends,I have just given my medicals an hour back, they say they will update the file on the internet. I am somehow worried with something unknown, how will the result be, how will we know if the medicals are well accepted or not. If everything is fine or not.
> 
> PLEASE GUIDE ME.
> 
> Thanks all!


this is their SOP. Relax, nothing is wrong .....

Check ImmiAccount in a few days (a week maybe) and check if "Health is finalised" appears under each applicant


----------



## noobrex

how much time does it take for medicals to show as finalized on immi portal


----------



## MMS

VRS said:


> hi, how will we know if the medicals are well accepted or not. If everything is fine or not. PLEASE GUIDE ME.


The status changes to health has been finalized.

That means things are not bad but sometimes they might ask u for other follow check ups.


----------



## MMS

noobrex said:


> how much time does it take for medicals to show as finalized on immi portal


The same second ure clinic uploads the documents


----------



## noobrex

MMS said:


> The same second ure clinic uploads the documents


Well my sons medicals were uploaded on 2 nd Dec and they are yet not finalized.


----------



## MMS

TheExpatriate said:


> If I were in your shoes I would've come clean about departing KSA without exit visa and PCC would be impossible since you are non-resident Hiding facts is lying by omission Now you're even in deeper **** ..... and believe me, getting a new passport doesn't mean you are home free


Dear Expat

I think he got the idea,
U being senior what would u suggest should he withdraw his application or upload form 1023?


----------



## MMS

noobrex said:


> Well my sons medicals were uploaded on 2 nd Dec and they are yet not finalized.


How old is ure son?


----------



## VRS

TheExpatriate said:


> this is their SOP. Relax, nothing is wrong .....
> 
> Check ImmiAccount in a few days (a week maybe) and check if "Health is finalised" appears under each applicant


Hi, was seeing your timeline, did they call your old employers or the current employer??


----------



## noobrex

MMS said:


> How old is ure son?


he is 10 month old and i remember docter said everthing is fine....however i did had an argument regarding the appointment issue and had lodged an official complaint regarding some of the staff there ,,,,

i would call the docter tomorrow.


----------



## MMS

noobrex said:


> he is 10 month old and i remember docter said everthing is fine....however i did had an argument regarding the appointment issue and had lodged an official complaint regarding some of the staff there ,,,, i would call the docter tomorrow.


Just don't call them follow with them physically it's not normal not to show the updated status after so long


----------



## TheExpatriate

noobrex said:


> how much time does it take for medicals to show as finalized on immi portal


3-5 days from being uploaded by the clinic.


----------



## TheExpatriate

MMS said:


> Dear Expat
> 
> I think he got the idea,
> U being senior what would u suggest should he withdraw his application or upload form 1023?


This question is too big a responsibility to take for me to be honest. If I say 1023, and he gets rejected and/or banned, or otherwise, if I saw withdraw while he stood a chance.

I'd say you need a real professional MARA agent to answer this


----------



## TheExpatriate

VRS said:


> Hi, was seeing your timeline, did they call your old employers or the current employer??


I was not claiming points on my then-current employer, I was claiming points on three previous ones, two of which were contacted.


----------



## MMS

TheExpatriate said:


> This question is too big a responsibility to take for me to be honest. If I say 1023, and he gets rejected and/or banned, or otherwise, if I saw withdraw while he stood a chance. I'd say you need a real professional MARA agent to answer this


100% with as usual


----------



## VRS

TheExpatriate said:


> I was not claiming points on my then-current employer, I was claiming points on three previous ones, two of which were contacted.


Okay, thanks!!


----------



## ravs54

any one know email id of for immi department to follow up on visa application please?


----------



## QWER123

Write cdrs task in singular form,focus on wht u did ,how u did.mention the steps n say I did this,I didthis wau.


----------



## saikripa

Hi folks,
I have a big confusion. Please really help me. I have applied for the ANZSCO code "Software Tester" for ACS, its currently in-progress stage 4.
I was willing to apply for visa 189. But seems that SOL does not have software tester as a role. CSOL has this role but when I find the states, it says only Victoria for which the nominations are closed. 
Does that mean that my ACS will go waste?
If there are no jobs for software tester, why do they have it as an ANZSCO code?
What should be my next steps?
What kind of visa can I apply for?

Many thanks!


----------



## sudhindrags

saikripa said:


> Hi folks,
> I have a big confusion. Please really help me. I have applied for the ANZSCO code "Software Tester" for ACS, its currently in-progress stage 4.
> I was willing to apply for visa 189. But seems that SOL does not have software tester as a role. CSOL has this role but when I find the states, it says only Victoria for which the nominations are closed.
> Does that mean that my ACS will go waste?
> If there are no jobs for software tester, why do they have it as an ANZSCO code?
> What should be my next steps?
> What kind of visa can I apply for?
> 
> Many thanks!


ANZSCO code is common for Australia and NewZealand. And the job vacancies keep changing. They cannot just remove job code whenever there is less requirement and add it back later. As you mentioned, Victoria nominations are closed for this year. Probably you can wait for next year to get the nomination. Or if you have development experience, you can also try as software developer for which you need to reapply for ACS. I'm not sure whether ACS will consider such applications as they already will be having one application for different role.


----------



## mattcuz

Hey Everyone. Sorry been quiet. I have been partying!!! Received my direct grant yesterday evening. Like 5 minutes before 5pm Australian eastern time 9 December from Brisbane Team 33. It is the most beautiful thing I have seen. Thank you so so much to all of you. I am going to make the most out of this opportunity!!


----------



## mattcuz

Hello all!! I have just finished partying- for tonight!!! I Received my direct grant yesterday evening. 5 minutes before 5pm Australian eastern time 9 December from Brisbane Team 33. I am so incredibly happy, what a feeling after being through so much and endless worrying. The weight on my shoulders is gone and I'm flying  I am going to make the most out of this opportunity!!


----------



## abrao115

Hi mates,

By 9th of January 2015 I am going to complete 3 years work experience in Australia and my 457 visa wiil be finished by 8 th Aug 2015. My employer is willing to renual my visa. I am planing to go for ACS in February.

Problem is if my employer knows that I am applying for PR he will not renual my visa.

So could you please suggest me whether I can go ahead in January or do I have to wait until I got my visa renual. 

2. I have got 6 band in all modules in my recent IELTS attempt. I am sure I can not get 7 in all to score 10 points. 

Present I am standing at 55 points in cluding 10 points for Aus work experinece.

So I am looking for state sponsorship to get 5 points to reach 60 pts.


Could you please provide the information that IELTS required band score for state sponsorship for the states which have the ANZ code 261313 in their skills shortage list. 


3. Present my designation is GIS engineer, but my roles and responsibilities are matching with software engineer. Moreover I have complted Masters in computer applications. So I am going to applay for skills assesment to ACS. Here issue is ACS is asking roles and responsibilities should be mentioned in companies letterpad.

In my offer letter they mentioned the below roles 

1. Successful execution of the project in the areas of Software Services to techmahindra's clients.
2. Participating in practice development activities in your area of expertise and other areas of general importance to techmahindra.

Are the above roles are sufficeient of do I have to include some other roles. If the above are not sufficient Could you guys suggest me what are the other roles and responsibilities that I can get in the companies letterpad.


4. I have consulted a migration agent he said his Pr processing fee is $3000. Is it worth enough or you guys suggest me to go on my own way


----------



## MMS

mattcuz said:


> Hello all!! I have just finished partying- for tonight!!! I Received my direct grant yesterday evening. 5 minutes before 5pm Australian eastern time 9 December from Brisbane Team 33. I am so incredibly happy, what a feeling after being through so much and endless worrying. The weight on my shoulders is gone and I'm flying  I am going to make the most out of this opportunity!!


Take it easy man 
Congrats


----------



## jkg

mattcuz said:


> Hello all!! I have just finished partying- for tonight!!! I Received my direct grant yesterday evening. 5 minutes before 5pm Australian eastern time 9 December from Brisbane Team 33. I am so incredibly happy, what a feeling after being through so much and endless worrying. The weight on my shoulders is gone and I'm flying  I am going to make the most out of this opportunity!!


Oh wow..we all whr waiting for your update....
Congratulations


----------



## jkg

mattcuz said:


> Hey Everyone. Sorry been quiet. I have been partying!!! Received my direct grant yesterday evening. Like 5 minutes before 5pm Australian eastern time 9 December from Brisbane Team 33. It is the most beautiful thing I have seen. Thank you so so much to all of you. I am going to make the most out of this opportunity!!


Congrats


----------



## mattcuz

jkg said:


> Oh wow..we all whr waiting for your update....
> Congratulations


Thank you thank you


----------



## jkg

mattcuz said:


> Thank you thank you


Sudhindrags and tinaozzie its ur turn today


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

harilal1977 said:


> did u get the mail ??





saikripa said:


> Hi folks,
> I have a big confusion. Please really help me. I have applied for the ANZSCO code "Software Tester" for ACS, its currently in-progress stage 4.
> I was willing to apply for visa 189. But seems that SOL does not have software tester as a role. CSOL has this role but when I find the states, it says only Victoria for which the nominations are closed.
> Does that mean that my ACS will go waste?
> If there are no jobs for software tester, why do they have it as an ANZSCO code?
> What should be my next steps?
> What kind of visa can I apply for?
> 
> Many thanks!


That is completely fine. You can change the job code to software engg and get it validated from ACS again. Yes your previous ACS is wasted but they take less time when you do it another time. ACS realizes that some of the job codes have overlapping responsibilities. My friend went through the same ordeal and he was given positive assesment for Software Engg the second time. He had applied for Software tester the first time.

Hope it helps.


----------



## XINGSINGH

koolsmartbuddy said:


> That is completely fine. You can change the job code to software engg and get it validated from ACS again. Yes your previous ACS is wasted but they take less time when you do it another time. ACS realizes that some of the job codes have overlapping responsibilities. My friend went through the same ordeal and he was given positive assesment for Software Engg the second time. He had applied for Software tester the first time.
> 
> Hope it helps.


So did ur friend got visa


----------



## tinaozzie

Congrs Mattcuz


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

XINGSINGH said:


> So did ur friend got visa


Yep


----------



## XINGSINGH

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Yep


And any problems he faced

Like did co asked why 2 assessment


----------



## sudhindrags

Got mail from Brisbane GSM /Team 23. They requested for PCC and Employment reference for my current compnay (though these are already uploaded).

Anyway, mailed them the same. Not sure, if i need to upload them again.


----------



## girlaussie

You are expected to be honest throughout your PR Visa, intentionally hiding or lying about the situation/past won't get you anywhere. You must have a strong reason to justify your situation 'why you left the country on vacation & didn't go back' so my advice is to remain honest, mention your situation clearly with your application. 

Girl Aussie 



goingtoaustralia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to ask about the Saudi PCC. I have lodged my visa application, but I did not mention that I worked in Saudi Arabia for two years.
> 
> The reason why I did not mention that in my application is that I do not have the release letter from my Saudi employer and I did not get an exit visa at the end of the two years. I left the country on vacation and did not go back.
> 
> In addition, when I was there I was using my old passport which I do not have now and which it had a different passport number. So, this made me think not to include that in my visa application. As I am using my new passport now.
> 
> Another thing is, I though we need to declare only our stay in other countries from a continuous 12 months and more. I have stayed that from Nov to Aug (10 month) and from Sep to July (11 months), that is why I did not declare that.
> 
> My questions:
> - Is it correct what I have done?
> - If not how to fix that? (I can't apply for Saudi PCC and I do not have release letter)
> - Can I declare that without the CO asking for Saudi PCC?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## mattcuz

Awesome. They are working hard and fast at the moment


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> Got mail from Brisbane GSM /Team 23. They requested for PCC and Employment reference for my current compnay (though these are already uploaded).
> 
> Anyway, mailed them the same. Not sure, if i need to upload them again.


Kool...you will get the grant soon..


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

XINGSINGH said:


> So did ur friend got visa





XINGSINGH said:


> And any problems he faced
> 
> Like did co asked why 2 assessment


Actually 2 friends did the same. One of them got the visa who is not so well connected with me. But I know he got the Visa. The other is awaiting Visa. It should be around the corner for him. I will keep you posted. 

I've heard there have been similar cases and COs have assigned Visas without question. It shouldn't be a problem. Everyone is entitled to make mistakes and CO ain't a devil not to understand. Just that we need to be upfront and honest about our documents that is what matters.


----------



## TeamRanger

mattcuz said:


> Hey Everyone. Sorry been quiet. I have been partying!!! Received my direct grant yesterday evening. Like 5 minutes before 5pm Australian eastern time 9 December from Brisbane Team 33. It is the most beautiful thing I have seen. Thank you so so much to all of you. I am going to make the most out of this opportunity!!


Congrats.....


----------



## mattcuz

tinaozzie said:


> Congrs Mattcuz


Thank you . I'm so so happy


----------



## sudhindrags

Brisbane GSM team 23 contacted me for PCC for self and spouse and Employment reference of my current company. 

PCC are already uploaded, still sent them over mail. They have asked like below:

Evidence of employment
● Work reference from XXXXX

Does it mean, should I give work reference only? Or any employment proofs like offer letter, salary slips will do? As of now, I sent statutory declaration which I made for ACS evaluation along with salary slips and offer letter.


----------



## carot

mattcuz said:


> Awesome. They are working hard and fast at the moment


Thats why I think we should not call them now,learn the lesson from August gang which leaded to a lot of delay.

We can see that its quite fast now, that may be due to the fact that we give them time and peace to look at our cases.

So guys, please dont call them unnecessarily


----------



## vernsheng

I just got mine and hour ago!! No form 80 requested. Direct grant! I applied with a year working experience to gain sufficient points.


----------



## scorpio007

Hi Friends,

Do we have any history of getting a direct grant in absence of one of the PCC. In my case I have uploaded Indian and Australian PCC but wait for FBI PCC is way too long. 

Also in the tracker I see user "Rao" is in similar situation and was part of 13th Oct batch, Any contact from CO for you Rao?

Thanks!!


----------



## mattcuz

vernsheng said:


> I just got mine and hour ago!! No form 80 requested. Direct grant! I applied with a year working experience to gain sufficient points.


Brilliant. Yes!!!


----------



## jkg

vernsheng said:


> I just got mine and hour ago!! No form 80 requested. Direct grant! I applied with a year working experience to gain sufficient points.


Congratulations


----------



## jkg

vernsheng said:


> I just got mine and hour ago!! No form 80 requested. Direct grant! I applied with a year working experience to gain sufficient points.


When did u lodge your application...i am not finding you in the track list


----------



## sudhindrags

vernsheng said:


> I just got mine and hour ago!! No form 80 requested. Direct grant! I applied with a year working experience to gain sufficient points.


Congrats. Please share timelines.


----------



## carot

Got my grant just now. Submitted on 16-Oct-14 as electrical engineer. Updated in the list too 

Patient guys, they are doing very fast now


----------



## jkg

carot said:


> Got my grant just now. Submitted on 16-Oct-14 as electrical engineer. Updated in the list too
> 
> Patient guys, they are doing very fast now


Omg me too 16th oct applicant.. 
Fingers crossed
Congratulations


----------



## msarkar_expat

jkg said:


> Omg me too 16th oct applicant..
> Fingers crossed
> Congratulations


All the very best to you JKG...you'll get it soon...no worries mate


----------



## jellybean7777

*Visa Granted*

Dear All,

We just got our GRANT today :second:, thank you all for sharing all these valuable information. Our agent was pretty useless and this thread shed us a lot of light during the hard times. Just FYI we lodged on the 15th of sept, had a case officer allocated (Brisbane team 33) on 11 November , uploaded our medical and Malaysian ppc on the 24th of November. Didnt hear from the CO, so we decided to call early in the morning today, got transferred to a different CO and said ours was busy and said they do need any document atm and to sit back and relax. and the agent called me now and told us we got the grant.... over the moon lane:


----------



## jkg

jellybean7777 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We just got our GRANT today :second:, thank you all for sharing all these valuable information. Our agent was pretty useless and this thread shed us a lot of light during the hard times. Just FYI we lodged on the 15th of sept, had a case officer allocated (Brisbane team 33) on 11 November , uploaded our medical and Malaysian ppc on the 24th of November. Didnt hear from the CO, so we decided to call early in the morning today, got transferred to a different CO and said ours was busy and said they do need any document atm and to sit back and relax. and the agent called me now and told us we got the grant.... over the moon lane:


Woho..congrats


----------



## rkrishnaraj

sudhindrags said:


> Brisbane GSM team 23 contacted me for PCC for self and spouse and Employment reference of my current company.
> 
> PCC are already uploaded, still sent them over mail. They have asked like below:
> 
> Evidence of employment
> ● Work reference from XXXXX
> 
> Does it mean, should I give work reference only? Or any employment proofs like offer letter, salary slips will do? As of now, I sent statutory declaration which I made for ACS evaluation along with salary slips and offer letter.


In my pov, its better to upload all employer related documents like offer letter, promotion letter, anything and also pay slips for each quarter in that mentioned time.


----------



## padmakarrao

jellybean7777 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We just got our GRANT today :second:, thank you all for sharing all these valuable information. Our agent was pretty useless and this thread shed us a lot of light during the hard times. Just FYI we lodged on the 15th of sept, had a case officer allocated (Brisbane team 33) on 11 November , uploaded our medical and Malaysian ppc on the 24th of November. Didnt hear from the CO, so we decided to call early in the morning today, got transferred to a different CO and said ours was busy and said they do need any document atm and to sit back and relax. and the agent called me now and told us we got the grant.... over the moon lane:


Congrats, have a bright future in Oz


----------



## noobrex

jellybean7777 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We just got our GRANT today :second:, thank you all for sharing all these valuable information. Our agent was pretty useless and this thread shed us a lot of light during the hard times. Just FYI we lodged on the 15th of sept, had a case officer allocated (Brisbane team 33) on 11 November , uploaded our medical and Malaysian ppc on the 24th of November. Didnt hear from the CO, so we decided to call early in the morning today, got transferred to a different CO and said ours was busy and said they do need any document atm and to sit back and relax. and the agent called me now and told us we got the grant.... over the moon lane:


Congrats ...can you share which team CO was assigned to you and which number can we call them on...


----------



## mailtosomesh

Congrats Dear


----------



## sudhindrags

jellybean7777 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We just got our GRANT today :second:, thank you all for sharing all these valuable information. Our agent was pretty useless and this thread shed us a lot of light during the hard times. Just FYI we lodged on the 15th of sept, had a case officer allocated (Brisbane team 33) on 11 November , uploaded our medical and Malaysian ppc on the 24th of November. Didnt hear from the CO, so we decided to call early in the morning today, got transferred to a different CO and said ours was busy and said they do need any document atm and to sit back and relax. and the agent called me now and told us we got the grant.... over the moon lane:


Congrats. Can you send me the phone number you called?


----------



## asialanka

jellybean7777 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We just got our GRANT today :second:, thank you all for sharing all these valuable information. Our agent was pretty useless and this thread shed us a lot of light during the hard times. Just FYI we lodged on the 15th of sept, had a case officer allocated (Brisbane team 33) on 11 November , uploaded our medical and Malaysian ppc on the 24th of November. Didnt hear from the CO, so we decided to call early in the morning today, got transferred to a different CO and said ours was busy and said they do need any document atm and to sit back and relax. and the agent called me now and told us we got the grant.... over the moon lane:



Congratz.... Fantastic News!!!!


----------



## nsk.14

abrao115 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> By 9th of January 2015 I am going to complete 3 years work experience in Australia and my 457 visa wiil be finished by 8 th Aug 2015. My employer is willing to renual my visa. I am planing to go for ACS in February.
> 
> Problem is if my employer knows that I am applying for PR he will not renual my visa.
> 
> So could you please suggest me whether I can go ahead in January or do I have to wait until I got my visa renual.
> 
> 2. I have got 6 band in all modules in my recent IELTS attempt. I am sure I can not get 7 in all to score 10 points.
> 
> Present I am standing at 55 points in cluding 10 points for Aus work experinece.
> 
> So I am looking for state sponsorship to get 5 points to reach 60 pts.
> 
> 
> Could you please provide the information that IELTS required band score for state sponsorship for the states which have the ANZ code 261313 in their skills shortage list.
> 
> 
> 3. Present my designation is GIS engineer, but my roles and responsibilities are matching with software engineer. Moreover I have complted Masters in computer applications. So I am going to applay for skills assesment to ACS. Here issue is ACS is asking roles and responsibilities should be mentioned in companies letterpad.
> 
> In my offer letter they mentioned the below roles
> 
> 1. Successful execution of the project in the areas of Software Services to techmahindra's clients.
> 2. Participating in practice development activities in your area of expertise and other areas of general importance to techmahindra.
> 
> Are the above roles are sufficeient of do I have to include some other roles. If the above are not sufficient Could you guys suggest me what are the other roles and responsibilities that I can get in the companies letterpad.
> 
> 
> 4. I have consulted a migration agent he said his Pr processing fee is $3000. Is it worth enough or you guys suggest me to go on my own way


Hello,

1.I would suggest to apply for ACS after 9th Jan 2015. AFAIK ACS doesn't contact employers.

2.Its better to go with 189 visa as you will have 60 points in a month, I don't have much idea about state sponsorship, will leave it to others.

3.Roles and responsibilities in company letter pad is not mandatory. In addition to whatever letter you have from your company, submit a reference letter from your manager(superior is preferable but you can also get it from a colleague) & self statutory declaration that would suffice.

4.This forum has more than enough information, all you have to do is spend time to go through the posts. 

Good luck!


----------



## XINGSINGH

jellybean7777 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We just got our GRANT today :second:, thank you all for sharing all these valuable information. Our agent was pretty useless and this thread shed us a lot of light during the hard times. Just FYI we lodged on the 15th of sept, had a case officer allocated (Brisbane team 33) on 11 November , uploaded our medical and Malaysian ppc on the 24th of November. Didnt hear from the CO, so we decided to call early in the morning today, got transferred to a different CO and said ours was busy and said they do need any document atm and to sit back and relax. and the agent called me now and told us we got the grant.... over the moon lane:


Congrats and right remarks for agent


----------



## Hector_2014

*Uploaded Docs*

Hi All,

First of all, congratulations to all those who have received Grant recently. May you have a great future in OZ!!

Moving on to my case, I lodged my PR on 9 Dec 2014 and have submitted my and my wife's passports at Melbourne for the purpose of PCC (details in my signature). I would proceed on with medicals, once I receive my PCC (and passport). Hoping that I would receive the PCC soon!!

However, I had couple of queries on the documents that I have uploaded. It would be great if someone can clarify on the following:

1. Till now, I have uploaded 54 documents in all. This includes documents for me, my wife and my son. I know that there's a limit of 60 documents. What I wanted to confirm was, is this limit for all the applicants in an application or for each applicant in an application? Meaning, for me, would this limit be 60 or 180 (considering 60 per application in my application)?

2. After PCC, the total number of documents that I would have uploaded, would move on to 56 (PCC for me and my wife), with a buffer of 4 (considering 60, in total, as the limit). Now, while uploading medical certificates, would those be considered in this limit of 60 or those would be directly sent to DIAC, without affecting the total number of documents?

3. Though I haven't claimed points for my Australian work experience, I have uploaded all the relevant docs (Australian Payslips, Bank Statements and PayG). I do have an Australian Tax statement which was issued by Australian government. My query is, keeping in mind that I have already uploaded the PayG, should I upload this document also?

4. I worked on various positions in my last company. However, my company didn't issue any experience certificate and issued only a reliving certificate, which had my last position in the company. For this, I got a statutory declaration signed from my colleague of the same company, in an Australian Police Station. My doubt over here is, would not mentioning different positions held within the same company, negatively affect my application? It didn't affect my ACS.

Would be great if someone can answer my aforementioned queries. It would go a great distance in assuaging me.


----------



## jellybean7777

sudhindrags said:


> Congrats. Can you send me the phone number you called?


PM'ed the number and the team. Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sudhindrags

rkrishnaraj said:


> In my pov, its better to upload all employer related documents like offer letter, promotion letter, anything and also pay slips for each quarter in that mentioned time.


Its already uploaded. Still they are asking Thats why I am concerned whether they are looking for anything specific.


----------



## noobrex

sudhindrags said:


> Its already uploaded. Still they are asking Thats why I am concerned whether they are looking for anything specific.


can you share the number and the name of the team that jellybean shared with you in the PM for all of us.


----------



## JeDiKnight

*Yippie*

Gotcha!! :cheer2: :first:


----------



## noobrex

JeDiKnight said:


> Gotcha!! :cheer2: :first:


Congrats

can you share your timeline please


----------



## XINGSINGH

JeDiKnight said:


> Gotcha!! :cheer2: :first:


Congrats


----------



## sep23

We submitted additional documents on 2nd December..co has not yet responded to our email. What should we do?


----------



## siva19

JeDiKnight said:


> Gotcha!! :cheer2: :first:


Congrats, when did you applied.


----------



## jkg

sep23 said:


> We submitted additional documents on 2nd December..co has not yet responded to our email. What should we do?


Co must have provided u with contact number so u can call n chk


----------



## cancerianlrules

Ok folks! The feeling is still sinking in!... I received the grant for me, my wife and my mother this morning.

My 15 months journey has evolved (not ended) as I feel a breath of fresh air today. Its an opportunity for a new beginning which I have been seeking since long.

I am very grateful to all the forum members (esp. Shel_, lovetosmack, saathiya, mainak, maxthewolf, prseeker, and many others) who have been a constant source of support for me. 

Everytime I was impatient/anxious/nervous, a post announcing grant on this thread would calmed me down, motivated me. There were challenges but this forum always had a solution for me!

I owe this to you guys and the forum. Love you all. 

Hope I can keep sharing my experience, and keep learning from other member experience in the next phase.... Its not the end, its a new beginning!!

Keep walking (no matter what!) - Johnnie Walker


----------



## Hector_2014

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all, congratulations to all those who have received Grant recently. May you have a great future in OZ!!
> 
> Moving on to my case, I lodged my PR on 9 Dec 2014 and have submitted my and my wife's passports at Melbourne for the purpose of PCC (details in my signature). I would proceed on with medicals, once I receive my PCC (and passport). Hoping that I would receive the PCC soon!!
> 
> However, I had couple of queries on the documents that I have uploaded. It would be great if someone can clarify on the following:
> 
> 1. Till now, I have uploaded 54 documents in all. This includes documents for me, my wife and my son. I know that there's a limit of 60 documents. What I wanted to confirm was, is this limit for all the applicants in an application or for each applicant in an application? Meaning, for me, would this limit be 60 or 180 (considering 60 per application in my application)?
> 
> 2. After PCC, the total number of documents that I would have uploaded, would move on to 56 (PCC for me and my wife), with a buffer of 4 (considering 60, in total, as the limit). Now, while uploading medical certificates, would those be considered in this limit of 60 or those would be directly sent to DIAC, without affecting the total number of documents?
> 
> 3. Though I haven't claimed points for my Australian work experience, I have uploaded all the relevant docs (Australian Payslips, Bank Statements and PayG). I do have an Australian Tax statement which was issued by Australian government. My query is, keeping in mind that I have already uploaded the PayG, should I upload this document also?
> 
> 4. I worked on various positions in my last company. However, my company didn't issue any experience certificate and issued only a reliving certificate, which had my last position in the company. For this, I got a statutory declaration signed from my colleague of the same company, in an Australian Police Station. My doubt over here is, would not mentioning different positions held within the same company, negatively affect my application? It didn't affect my ACS.
> 
> Would be great if someone can answer my aforementioned queries. It would go a great distance in assuaging me.


Guys, please do provide your valuable inputs... I am going bonkers with my doubts...


----------



## sivakumar s s

mattcuz said:


> Hello all!! I have just finished partying- for tonight!!! I Received my direct grant yesterday evening. 5 minutes before 5pm Australian eastern time 9 December from Brisbane Team 33. I am so incredibly happy, what a feeling after being through so much and endless worrying. The weight on my shoulders is gone and I'm flying  I am going to make the most out of this opportunity!!


congrats mattcuz,

:first: won the cup... Great moments for you...


----------



## jkg

cancerianlrules said:


> Ok folks! The feeling is still sinking in!... I received the grant for me, my wife and my mother this morning.
> 
> My 15 months journey has evolved (not ended) as I feel a breath of fresh air today. Its an opportunity for a new beginning which I have been seeking since long.
> 
> I am very grateful to all the forum members (esp. Shel_, lovetosmack, saathiya, mainak, maxthewolf, prseeker, and many others) who have been a constant source of support for me.
> 
> Everytime I was impatient/anxious/nervous, a post announcing grant on this thread would calmed me down, motivated me. There were challenges but this forum always had a solution for me!
> 
> I owe this to you guys and the forum. Love you all.
> 
> Hope I can keep sharing my experience, and keep learning from other member experience in the next phase.... Its not the end, its a new beginning!!
> 
> Keep walking (no matter what!) - Johnnie Walker


Congratulations


----------



## Usha Abhilash

cancerianlrules said:


> Ok folks! The feeling is still sinking in!... I received the grant for me, my wife and my mother this morning.
> 
> My 15 months journey has evolved (not ended) as I feel a breath of fresh air today. Its an opportunity for a new beginning which I have been seeking since long.
> 
> I am very grateful to all the forum members (esp. Shel_, lovetosmack, saathiya, mainak, maxthewolf, prseeker, and many others) who have been a constant source of support for me.
> 
> Everytime I was impatient/anxious/nervous, a post announcing grant on this thread would calmed me down, motivated me. There were challenges but this forum always had a solution for me!
> 
> I owe this to you guys and the forum. Love you all.
> 
> Hope I can keep sharing my experience, and keep learning from other member experience in the next phase.... Its not the end, its a new beginning!!
> 
> Keep walking (no matter what!) - Johnnie Walker


Congrats !!!


----------



## noobrex

cancerianlrules said:


> Ok folks! The feeling is still sinking in!... I received the grant for me, my wife and my mother this morning.
> 
> My 15 months journey has evolved (not ended) as I feel a breath of fresh air today. Its an opportunity for a new beginning which I have been seeking since long.
> 
> I am very grateful to all the forum members (esp. Shel_, lovetosmack, saathiya, mainak, maxthewolf, prseeker, and many others) who have been a constant source of support for me.
> 
> Everytime I was impatient/anxious/nervous, a post announcing grant on this thread would calmed me down, motivated me. There were challenges but this forum always had a solution for me!
> 
> I owe this to you guys and the forum. Love you all.
> 
> Hope I can keep sharing my experience, and keep learning from other member experience in the next phase.... Its not the end, its a new beginning!!
> 
> Keep walking (no matter what!) - Johnnie Walker


*Keep walking (no matter what!) - Johnnie Walker[/QUOTE]* - Loved this line and try blue label 

Congrats once again bro cheers


----------



## cancerianlrules

Ok folks! The feeling is still sinking in!... I received the grant for me, my wife and my mother this morning.

My 15 months journey has evolved (not ended) as I feel a breath of fresh air today. Its an opportunity for a new beginning which I have been seeking since long.

I am very grateful to all the forum members (esp. Shel_, lovetosmack, saathiya, mainak, maxthewolf, prseeker, and many others) who have been a constant source of support for me.

Everytime I was impatient/anxious/nervous, a post announcing grant on this thread would calmed me down, motivated me. There were challenges but this forum always had a solution for me!

I owe this to you guys and the forum. Love you all.

Hope I can keep sharing my experience, and keep learning from other member experience in the next phase.... Its not the end, its a new beginning!!

Keep walking (no matter what!) - Johnnie Walker


----------



## sivakumar s s

girlaussie said:


> You are expected to be honest throughout your PR Visa, intentionally hiding or lying about the situation/past won't get you anywhere. You must have a strong reason to justify your situation 'why you left the country on vacation & didn't go back' so my advice is to remain honest, mention your situation clearly with your application.
> 
> Girl Aussie


you are Right just discussed this case (going to australia)with one of a MARA agent in Melbourne.

Skipping out from one country will create a bad impression. It is quite difficult to PR in this case.

*One should be loyal in applying PR *

So it is better to withdraw his application and keep safe from legal charges....

Before that he can consult any professional agent / MARA and decide on his own.

From 2012 Immigration department is very strict and no mercy on falsifying information.


----------



## sivakumar s s

jellybean7777 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We just got our GRANT today :second:, thank you all for sharing all these valuable information. Our agent was pretty useless and this thread shed us a lot of light during the hard times. Just FYI we lodged on the 15th of sept, had a case officer allocated (Brisbane team 33) on 11 November , uploaded our medical and Malaysian ppc on the 24th of November. Didnt hear from the CO, so we decided to call early in the morning today, got transferred to a different CO and said ours was busy and said they do need any document atm and to sit back and relax. and the agent called me now and told us we got the grant.... over the moon lane:


congrats jellybean7777,

won the cup :first: ... Great moments for you...

Party time arty:


----------



## sivakumar s s

JeDiKnight said:


> Gotcha!! :cheer2: :first:


congrats JeDiKnight,

won the cup :first: ... Great moments for you...

Party time :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

cancerianlrules said:


> Ok folks! The feeling is still sinking in!... I received the grant for me, my wife and my mother this morning.
> 
> My 15 months journey has evolved (not ended) as I feel a breath of fresh air today. Its an opportunity for a new beginning which I have been seeking since long.
> 
> I am very grateful to all the forum members (esp. Shel_, lovetosmack, saathiya, mainak, maxthewolf, prseeker, and many others) who have been a constant source of support for me.
> 
> Everytime I was impatient/anxious/nervous, a post announcing grant on this thread would calmed me down, motivated me. There were challenges but this forum always had a solution for me!
> 
> I owe this to you guys and the forum. Love you all.
> 
> Hope I can keep sharing my experience, and keep learning from other member experience in the next phase.... Its not the end, its a new beginning!!
> 
> Keep walking (no matter what!) - Johnnie Walker



Dear cancerianlrules, arty: :cheer2:

Many hearty congratulations. (Golden) Time has come for your to takeoff lane:

won the cup :first: ... Great moments for you...especially after so many hurdles in medicals.


----------



## mattcuz

cancerianlrules said:


> Ok folks! The feeling is still sinking in!... I received the grant for me, my wife and my mother this morning.
> 
> My 15 months journey has evolved (not ended) as I feel a breath of fresh air today. Its an opportunity for a new beginning which I have been seeking since long.
> 
> I am very grateful to all the forum members (esp. Shel_, lovetosmack, saathiya, mainak, maxthewolf, prseeker, and many others) who have been a constant source of support for me.
> 
> Everytime I was impatient/anxious/nervous, a post announcing grant on this thread would calmed me down, motivated me. There were challenges but this forum always had a solution for me!
> 
> I owe this to you guys and the forum. Love you all.
> 
> Hope I can keep sharing my experience, and keep learning from other member experience in the next phase.... Its not the end, its a new beginning!!
> 
> Keep walking (no matter what!) - Johnnie Walker


That is wonderful news. Congrats


----------



## mattcuz

sivakumar s s said:


> congrats mattcuz,
> 
> :first: won the cup... Great moments for you...


Thank you so much. Wooohoooo


----------



## JeDiKnight

siva19 said:


> Congrats, when did you applied.


thanks, here is my updated signature...all the best to ppl who are waiting eagerly...

 189 * ANZCO *261111 *# IELTS Cleared*: Nov 2014 *# ACS*: 7/Feb/14 - 11/Apr/14 *# EOI*: 26/May/2014 *# PCC & MHD*: Mid June 2014 *# Visa Lodged*: 30/Jun/14 *# CO Allocated*: 2/Oct/14 - Adelaide Team 7 - CO Initials HL *# VAC2 Payment*: 24/Nov/14 *# Grant*: 10/Dec/14 *# Date of First Entry*: Before June 2015 *# lane:* Jan/Feb 2015 to Melbourne


----------



## mattcuz

carot said:


> Got my grant just now. Submitted on 16-Oct-14 as electrical engineer. Updated in the list too
> 
> Patient guys, they are doing very fast now


Awesome carot. Go enjoy the feeling


----------



## mailtosomesh

Cannot not see the tracker.


----------



## jkg

mailtosomesh said:


> Cannot not see the tracker.


Same here


----------



## ronthevisio

The co sent an email asking for a form 815 for my spouse. The pdf had names of all 3 applicants listed but for 2 of us there were no additional docs required. 

I wanted to ask people who've been requested the same in past, or someone who might know, what are the chances that the co will still ask for more documents later on? I'm sure he'll ask for vac2 payment though.


----------



## mailtosomesh

Seems like some one screwed with the tracker. Its showing no data.


----------



## jkg

mailtosomesh said:


> Seems like some one screwed with the tracker. Its showing no data.


Yeah same here ...


----------



## samy25

hey guys.

do you need the spouse occupation in same state list or in CSOL (in case of 489 for South australia)?

please guide


----------



## emran

Hey Guys,

Most of the people on this thread has applied 189visa six months before and till December they have gotten the Grant. Is there something you guys are doing or in India the time policy is different?


----------



## jasbir

Hello friends...I'm in the process of applying for 189 visa.

Please advise about the format of documents to be uploaded. Whether it's jpeg or PDF??

Also do we have a limit on documents we can upload?

Thanks and congrats to all who are getting good news...


----------



## IndigoKKing

emran said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Most of the people on this thread has applied 189visa six months before and till December they have gotten the Grant. Is there something you guys are doing or in India the time policy is different?


It is just that applicants from some of the high risk countries go through rigorous security checks which can go on for up to 18 months.


----------



## IndigoKKing

cancerianlrules said:


> Ok folks! The feeling is still sinking in!... I received the grant for me, my wife and my mother this morning.
> 
> My 15 months journey has evolved (not ended) as I feel a breath of fresh air today. Its an opportunity for a new beginning which I have been seeking since long.
> 
> I am very grateful to all the forum members (esp. Shel_, lovetosmack, saathiya, mainak, maxthewolf, prseeker, and many others) who have been a constant source of support for me.
> 
> Everytime I was impatient/anxious/nervous, a post announcing grant on this thread would calmed me down, motivated me. There were challenges but this forum always had a solution for me!
> 
> I owe this to you guys and the forum. Love you all.
> 
> Hope I can keep sharing my experience, and keep learning from other member experience in the next phase.... Its not the end, its a new beginning!!
> 
> Keep walking (no matter what!) - Johnnie Walker


Congrats!!


----------



## IndigoKKing

mattcuz said:


> Hello all!! I have just finished partying- for tonight!!! I Received my direct grant yesterday evening. 5 minutes before 5pm Australian eastern time 9 December from Brisbane Team 33. I am so incredibly happy, what a feeling after being through so much and endless worrying. The weight on my shoulders is gone and I'm flying  I am going to make the most out of this opportunity!!


Congrats mattcuz!

Since you used to ask about Form 80 a lot, it is only appropriate to ask you - Did you need to upload Form 80?


----------



## saikripa

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## sep23

No contact number provided.. only the email id was mentioned


----------



## hgan_16

Guys,

Received my grant today. Super excited since morning. Was a busy day so didn't get time to update. Will be posting the full story shortly.

Thanks for all your support guys.

Refer to my signature for my timeline.

Thanks,
Harsh


----------



## mattcuz

IndigoKKing said:


> Congrats mattcuz!
> 
> Since you used to ask about Form 80 a lot, it is only appropriate to ask you - Did you need to upload Form 80?


Thanks very much. The feeling is so so good. Direct grant without form 80. Love it. I think it is very random on who they ask for form 80.


----------



## amar_gahir

Guys, 

what is meant by this?

"Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

is all okay? Scared !!!


----------



## mattcuz

Guys. What happened to the tracker. Who messed it up so badly?


----------



## mattcuz

amar_gahir said:


> Guys,
> 
> what is meant by this?
> 
> "Meeting the health requirement
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> is all okay? Scared !!!


That is good news. Means your health assessment is all done and in order for it be received by the case officer when you get a case officer. Well done.


----------



## sivakumar s s

hgan_16 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received my grant today. Super excited since morning. Was a busy day so didn't get time to update. Will be posting the full story shortly.
> 
> Thanks for all your support guys.
> 
> Refer to my signature for my timeline.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


Many hearty congratulations arty: time

Enjoy this golden moments :first:


----------



## sivakumar s s

samy25 said:


> hey guys.
> 
> do you need the spouse occupation in same state list or in CSOL (in case of 489 for South australia)?
> 
> please guide


Yes, If your going to claim 5 points from your spouse education/Empl.

Your spouse occupation should be in the same list as of yours

*SOL or CSOL of particular state.*

Provided also skill assessment is required for your spouse.


----------



## XINGSINGH

hgan_16 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Received my grant today. Super excited since morning. Was a busy day so didn't get time to update. Will be posting the full story shortly.
> 
> Thanks for all your support guys.
> 
> Refer to my signature for my timeline.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harsh


Congrats


----------



## VRS

jasbir said:


> Hello friends...I'm in the process of applying for 189 visa.
> 
> Please advise about the format of documents to be uploaded. Whether it's jpeg or PDF??
> 
> Also do we have a limit on documents we can upload?
> 
> Thanks and congrats to all who are getting good news...


only PDF, 60 is the limit in Immi account.


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congratulations arty: time
> 
> Enjoy this golden moments :first:


Hi SivaKSS,

have your medicals been uploaded to your immi account. How do we know if they are all okay with it??


----------



## MMS

VRS said:


> only PDF, 60 is the limit in Immi account.


VRS

U can upload documents in a lot of formats 

Refer the link 

http://www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/attach-documents-online-application.aspx


----------



## goingtoaustralia

TheExpatriate said:


> You can't, Saudi Arabia does not give PCCs to non-resident non-citizens, you have to be either a foreign resident, resident citizen, or a non-resident citizen, and DIBP knows about that, however, the problem here is failure to mention that period and fabricating travel/residence/employment history.


I did not submit Form 80 or 1221 yet and I did not claim experience either for that period. So, basically I did not submit any info about that period yet.
In visa lodgment, the only part talking about resident history is "Previous country of resident" and seriously I thought it is for any continuous 12 months stay.
Anyway, I have submitted Form 1023 "Notification of Incorrect Answer" to add an entry and the details will be submitted in Form 80.


----------



## amar_gahir

mattcuz said:


> That is good news. Means your health assessment is all done and in order for it be received by the case officer when you get a case officer. Well done.


I already got the case officer assigned on 4th Dec. She asked me to upload PCC/MED & Form 80.

Now only form 80 is pending... !!! I have work permit rejections which i am declaring in form 80....(US & Canada) hope.. its not a problem ....


----------



## MMS

amar_gahir said:


> I already got the case officer assigned on 4th Dec. She asked me to upload PCC/MED & Form 80. Now only form 80 is pending... !!! I have work permit rejections which i am declaring in form 80....(US & Canada) hope.. its not a problem ....


Which team has contacted u,
Can u also share ure timeline


----------



## alok.ibshyd

Hello Friends,
I am very new entrant to this Lively Group. Planning to Migrate to Australia.
Would require your kind guidance for the same.
I am as of now not able to send PM. So if any experienced member can PM me so that I can seek his/her guidance for 190 Visa type.
Rgds


----------



## alok.ibshyd

*Congrats Dear*



jkg said:


> Congratulations


lane:


----------



## enida

cancerianlrules said:


> Ok folks! The feeling is still sinking in!... I received the grant for me, my wife and my mother this morning.
> 
> My 15 months journey has evolved (not ended) as I feel a breath of fresh air today. Its an opportunity for a new beginning which I have been seeking since long.
> 
> I am very grateful to all the forum members (esp. Shel_, lovetosmack, saathiya, mainak, maxthewolf, prseeker, and many others) who have been a constant source of support for me.
> 
> Everytime I was impatient/anxious/nervous, a post announcing grant on this thread would calmed me down, motivated me. There were challenges but this forum always had a solution for me!
> 
> I owe this to you guys and the forum. Love you all.
> 
> Hope I can keep sharing my experience, and keep learning from other member experience in the next phase.... Its not the end, its a new beginning!!
> 
> Keep walking (no matter what!) - Johnnie Walker


Hi Trushik,
I hope this post finds you well._ (Of course it will find you well, you were granted the PR today )_
After 3 months of non-opening the forum, I thought of logging in today just to see how things are going, and the first thing that I came across was your post about the PR grant 
I am very very happy for you, well done! You really deserved it and you deserve everything that beautiful Australia can offer.
I wish you and your family all the very best in this world and may God bless your path.
Enjoy your well-deserved victory. 
PS: If you plan to come to Sydney, don't hesitate to contact us. Me and my husband live here and are glad to help you in case you need it.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## sudhindrags

Got grant today. I called up Brisbane team to ask why they are asking for PCC and employment proof again as I have already provided them. But, he said, some problem with the system and earlier uploaded documents are not visible. He said he has received all the required documents now (As I had uploaded them again yesterday) and he will check it. Got the grant emails within 5 mins of disconnecting the call.

Thanks to forum for all the valuable inputs. I will also keep contributing towards providing information towards new forum members.


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> Got grant today. I called up Brisbane team to ask why they are asking for PCC and employment proof again as I have already provided them. But, he said, some problem with the system and earlier uploaded documents are not visible. He said he has received all the required documents now (As I had uploaded them again yesterday) and he will check it. Got the grant emails within 5 mins of disconnecting the call.
> 
> Thanks to forum for all the valuable inputs. I will also keep contributing towards providing information towards new forum members.


Wow..congratulations


----------



## mattcuz

sudhindrags said:


> Got grant today. I called up Brisbane team to ask why they are asking for PCC and employment proof again as I have already provided them. But, he said, some problem with the system and earlier uploaded documents are not visible. He said he has received all the required documents now (As I had uploaded them again yesterday) and he will check it. Got the grant emails within 5 mins of disconnecting the call.
> 
> Thanks to forum for all the valuable inputs. I will also keep contributing towards providing information towards new forum members.


Wonderful news. Congrats


----------



## tinaozzie

Congratulations Suhindrags


----------



## TeamRanger

sudhindrags said:


> Got grant today. I called up Brisbane team to ask why they are asking for PCC and employment proof again as I have already provided them. But, he said, some problem with the system and earlier uploaded documents are not visible. He said he has received all the required documents now (As I had uploaded them again yesterday) and he will check it. Got the grant emails within 5 mins of disconnecting the call. Thanks to forum for all the valuable inputs. I will also keep contributing towards providing information towards new forum members.


Congrats !!!!!


----------



## jkg

tinaozzie said:


> Congratulations Suhindrags


Hey did u call and check your status??? Any news of allocation or grant


----------



## tinaozzie

Just called them up and they said they dont need anything else from me. So i am sure I have Case Officer Allocation. Its just the matter of time.


----------



## jkg

tinaozzie said:


> Just called them up and they said they dont need anything else from me. So i am sure I have Case Officer Allocation. Its just the matter of time.


Oh kool..on which number have you called


----------



## cancerianlrules

enida said:


> Hi Trushik,
> I hope this post finds you well._ (Of course it will find you well, you were granted the PR today )_
> After 3 months of non-opening the forum, I thought of logging in today just to see how things are going, and the first thing that I came across was your post about the PR grant
> I am very very happy for you, well done! You really deserved it and you deserve everything that beautiful Australia can offer.
> I wish you and your family all the very best in this world and may God bless your path.
> Enjoy your well-deserved victory.
> PS: If you plan to come to Sydney, don't hesitate to contact us. Me and my husband live here and are glad to help you in case you need it.
> GOOD LUCK!


Thanks for the kind wishes! Great you are already in Sydney, I'll stay in touch! All the best.


----------



## cancerianlrules

ronthevisio said:


> The co sent an email asking for a form 815 for my spouse. The pdf had names of all 3 applicants listed but for 2 of us there were no additional docs required.
> 
> I wanted to ask people who've been requested the same in past, or someone who might know, what are the chances that the co will still ask for more documents later on? I'm sure he'll ask for vac2 payment though.


815 most likely means next communication is grant. Guess what!, I am asked for Form 815, along with the Grant letter. Strangely enough, I was not asked for dependent functional english either, may be TOEFL sent the score to them directly? But these two things were abnormally positive. 

So Grant is knocking the door for you


----------



## tinaozzie

0061731367000


----------



## jkg

tinaozzie said:


> 0061731367000


Ohk thanks..


----------



## jkg

tinaozzie said:


> 0061731367000


Im onshore..is that the general enquiry number?


----------



## tinaozzie

Got a direct grant just cant believe it. I am so happy


----------



## msarkar_expat

tinaozzie said:


> Got a direct grant just cant believe it. I am so happy


Congrats...happy for you


----------



## jkg

tinaozzie said:


> Got a direct grant just cant believe it. I am so happy


Wow...congratulations


----------



## cancerianlrules

jkg said:


> Im onshore..is that the general enquiry number?


This number will land at a Case Officer's desk who will process your application.


----------



## jkg

cancerianlrules said:


> This number will land at a Case Officer's desk who will process your application.


I dont have a CO yet and the number dosent connect ...


----------



## cancerianlrules

jkg said:


> I dont have a CO yet and the number dosent connect ...


Well then you shouldn't really be calling, unless you completed your 3 months.

Updating your timeline would make things easier for everyone.


----------



## jkg

cancerianlrules said:


> Well then you shouldn't really be calling, unless you completed your 3 months.
> 
> Updating your timeline would make things easier for everyone.


Yeah..i too feel that so better i wait


----------



## mattcuz

tinaozzie said:


> Got a direct grant just cant believe it. I am so happy


That's so great Tina. You deserve it. The October family is growing fast


----------



## sudhindrags

jkg said:


> Hey did u call and check your status??? Any news of allocation or grant


I didn't call to check status. I wanted to understand why they are asking for PCC, though I have already submitted. I wanted to know whether they are mistaken about some of my abroad stay duration and if they are expecting PCC for other countries. I suggest you call them only if you have good reason to do so. If you call they just for asking why CO not allocated and how much time it is going to take, they gets pissed off.

They want to help us. Meanwhile, they don't want to get unnecessary calls. If it is just for CO allocation, I suggest you to wait.


----------



## sudhindrags

cancerianlrules said:


> This number will land at a Case Officer's desk who will process your application.


No that's Brisbane team number. It need not land to your CO. Someone from Brisbane team will pick it up i think.


----------



## tinaozzie

thanks jkg and mattuz. jkg will be next. I called them up after 5 mins i got an email. so happy at the moment. Life is better now.


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> I didn't call to check status. I wanted to understand why they are asking for PCC, though I have already submitted. I suggest you call them only if you have good reason to do so. If you call they just for asking why CO not allocated and how much time it is going to take, they gets pissed off.
> 
> They want to help us. Meanwhile, they don't want to get unnecessary calls. If it is just for CO allocation, I suggest you to wait.


Yeah im not calling...il jusrt wait
And sorry that msg was for tinaozzie


----------



## Siriish

Any option to delete uploaded attachments?


----------



## tinaozzie

if its about 2 months then you can call. I didnt have CO but i want to know hows my application going? then i called. They said its processing. After 5 mins I received Grant Letter. Just Wake Up Call. Its up to you if you can be patient lol. I cant.


----------



## jkg

tinaozzie said:


> if its about 2 months then you can call. I didnt have CO but i want to know hows my application going? then i called. They said its processing. After 5 mins I received Grant Letter. Just Wake Up Call. Its up to you if you can be patient lol. I cant.


Actually i cant too..but im not sure..
I applied on 16th oct so lets see..


----------



## jkg

Siriish said:


> Any option to delete uploaded attachments?


Nooo


----------



## mailtosomesh

Dear sudhindrags,

Many congratulations to you...Finally you got it...Cheers!!!


----------



## cancerianlrules

This number will land at a Case Officer's desk who will process your application.



sudhindrags said:


> No that's Brisbane team number. It need not land to your CO. Someone from Brisbane team will pick it up i think.


I said "A Case Officer" and not "your" case officer.

Brisbane Team - is a team of Case Officers.


----------



## sep23

Got our grant this morning.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

tinaozzie....Sep23....many congratulations to you guys...Timelines?


----------



## jkg

sep23 said:


> Got our grant this morning.


Congratulations


----------



## jkg

cancerianlrules said:


> By Case Officer I mean - A Case Officer and not your individual case officer.


Hmmm ok


----------



## Siriish

jkg said:


> Nooo


What to do if we uploaded document i the wrong category by mistake?


----------



## jkg

Siriish said:


> What to do if we uploaded document i the wrong category by mistake?


Im stuck with the same problem but we cant delete it ...
I just told customer service people to put a note fr my CO when its allocated he or she can see that note


----------



## VG1302

Dear All,
Would like to share the good news with you. Both my wife and I got our PR today. Wish everyone here all the very best in their endeavour.

189 232214 (Other Spatial Scientist) , VETASSESS: 26 May 2014, IELTS: 3 September 2013 L,R,S-9.0 W-7.0, Invite: 29 August 2014, Visa Lodged: 7 September 2014, PCC: 18 October 2014, CO Allocation: 7 November 2014, Medicals: 17 November 2014, CO Requested Additional Documents: 2 December 2014, Grant:11 December 2014


----------



## jkg

VG1302 said:


> Dear All,
> Would like to share the good news with you. Both my wife and I got our PR today. Wish everyone here all the very best in their endeavour.
> 
> 189 232214 (Other Spatial Scientist) , VETASSESS: 26 May 2014, IELTS: 3 September 2013 L,R,S-9.0 W-7.0, Invite: 29 August 2014, Visa Lodged: 7 September 2014, PCC: 18 October 2014, CO Allocation: 7 November 2014, Medicals: 17 November 2014, CO Requested Additional Documents: 2 December 2014, Grant:11 December 2014


Congrats


----------



## endlessmoor

VG1302 said:


> Dear All,
> Would like to share the good news with you. Both my wife and I got our PR today. Wish everyone here all the very best in their endeavour.
> 
> 189 232214 (Other Spatial Scientist) , VETASSESS: 26 May 2014, IELTS: 3 September 2013 L,R,S-9.0 W-7.0, Invite: 29 August 2014, Visa Lodged: 7 September 2014, PCC: 18 October 2014, CO Allocation: 7 November 2014, Medicals: 17 November 2014, CO Requested Additional Documents: 2 December 2014, Grant:11 December 2014


God Bless you for your new life.


----------



## jayant.sircar

MMS said:


> Like ID cards, basically it should be enough
> 
> There are forms like form 80 etc which depends on CO some times they ask for it but the documents I stated should be enough initially.
> 
> Once u lodge your visa get your HAP ID and get medicals done as well as get your PCC done and upload them u can actually be granted with these documents


Dear MMS,
wht is the HAP ID & wht all r required to be mentioned in form 80...?

rgds
Jayant


----------



## rkrishnaraj

All grant holders.. My best wishes and hearty congratulations to u all. 

Can all of you, take your time to update the tracker so that it'll be of great help for others to follow and get an idea what's the status and when can they possibly expect some progress


----------



## rkrishnaraj

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear MMS,
> wht is the HAP ID & wht all r required to be mentioned in form 80...?
> 
> rgds
> Jayant


Once you lodge yr visa and paid your application fee, then u can see a link appearing under your name "organising your medicals". Once u click and do the necessary process, hap id will be generated which u need to take while going for medicals


----------



## siva19

I got my Direct grant few hours back.

Thanks a lot for your support.


----------



## TheExpatriate

goingtoaustralia said:


> I did not submit Form 80 or 1221 yet and I did not claim experience either for that period. So, basically I did not submit any info about that period yet.
> In visa lodgment, the only part talking about resident history is "Previous country of resident" and seriously I thought it is for any continuous 12 months stay.
> Anyway, I have submitted Form 1023 "Notification of Incorrect Answer" to add an entry and the details will be submitted in Form 80.


in such case I believe this is OK, because I thought you already provided Form 80 and "covered up" that period one way or another.

When the PCC is requested, you can advise that you are no longer a resident. When the exit stamp is requested, you can explain why you could not go back after your vacation.


----------



## jkg

siva19 said:


> I got my Direct grant few hours back.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support.


Congratulations...


----------



## jkg

jkg said:


> Congratulations...


What is your visa lodgement date?


----------



## mailtosomesh

Feeling a state of anxiety


----------



## siva19

jkg said:


> What is your visa lodgement date?


Oct 18 2014


----------



## MaxTheWolf

dixiechic said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> planning to fly to australia from india. there is a stopover at singapore. was wondering if we can get out of the airport if we have an onward ticket to sydney and australian PR visa.
> 
> pls advice.
> 
> Thanks



Hi, I came to Oz in Singapore Airlines, awesome experience in Airbus A380 aircraft for both legs of the journey. Registered for free city tour provided by Singapore tourism. Got 3 days visa at the Changi Airport itself. Also got 2 discount vouchers of SGD 20 each which were usable only inside Changing Airport.

Something to note, it is a single entry visa. So if you want to see more of Singapore then don't cross the immigration check back into the airport yet. Once you enter you can not go out again on the same visa.

Just a caution, there has been some technical difficulties with A380 lately. A recent case is of emergency landing of Qantas Airlines A380 aircraft at Perth because of air conditioning failure while the aircraft was airborne.

Hope this helps.

Cheers, Max


----------



## jkg

siva19 said:


> Oct 18 2014


Oh wowww...
Im still waiting..
Oct 16 i hv applied


----------



## mailtosomesh

Wonderful Siva19 Congratulations !!! I am also a candidate of 18th/Oct

Could not see your details in the tracker. Please add 

A BIG thank to the collegue who fixed the tracker


----------



## Siriish

jkg said:


> Im stuck with the same problem but we cant delete it ...
> I just told customer service people to put a note fr my CO when its allocated he or she can see that note


Customer service contact number plz..


----------



## jkg

Siriish said:


> Customer service contact number plz..


Im onshore so i just called on 131881


----------



## MMS

Dear all 

With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.

Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.

All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.


----------



## mailtosomesh

Congratts dear


----------



## mailtosomesh

Pls share the timelines and update the tracker


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jellybean7777 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> We just got our GRANT today :second:, thank you all for sharing all these valuable information. Our agent was pretty useless and this thread shed us a lot of light during the hard times. Just FYI we lodged on the 15th of sept, had a case officer allocated (Brisbane team 33) on 11 November , uploaded our medical and Malaysian ppc on the 24th of November. Didnt hear from the CO, so we decided to call early in the morning today, got transferred to a different CO and said ours was busy and said they do need any document atm and to sit back and relax. and the agent called me now and told us we got the grant.... over the moon lane:


Congrats!


----------



## jkg

MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.
> 
> Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.
> 
> All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.


Congratulations..share your timeline plz


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cancerianlrules said:


> Ok folks! The feeling is still sinking in!... I received the grant for me, my wife and my mother this morning.
> 
> My 15 months journey has evolved (not ended) as I feel a breath of fresh air today. Its an opportunity for a new beginning which I have been seeking since long.
> 
> I am very grateful to all the forum members (esp. Shel_, lovetosmack, saathiya, mainak, maxthewolf, prseeker, and many others) who have been a constant source of support for me.
> 
> Everytime I was impatient/anxious/nervous, a post announcing grant on this thread would calmed me down, motivated me. There were challenges but this forum always had a solution for me!
> 
> I owe this to you guys and the forum. Love you all.
> 
> Hope I can keep sharing my experience, and keep learning from other member experience in the next phase.... Its not the end, its a new beginning!!
> 
> Keep walking (no matter what!) - Johnnie Walker


O_O Finally I get to congratulate you! One of the last men standing from my time!

Very very very happy for you! Congrats mate! 

CHEERS!, Max


----------



## tinaozzie

Jkg you should wait till 16th December if nothing is going on then Give them a Call.


----------



## padmakarrao

MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.
> 
> Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.
> 
> All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.


Congrats dear, have a great future in Oz


----------



## tinaozzie

Thanks all. Without your support then its hard to believe it will turn to next chapter. I wish all of you will have direct Grants soon .


----------



## jkg

tinaozzie said:


> Jkg you should wait till 16th December if nothing is going on then Give them a Call.


Hmmm ok


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sudhindrags said:


> Got grant today. I called up Brisbane team to ask why they are asking for PCC and employment proof again as I have already provided them. But, he said, some problem with the system and earlier uploaded documents are not visible. He said he has received all the required documents now (As I had uploaded them again yesterday) and he will check it. Got the grant emails within 5 mins of disconnecting the call.
> 
> Thanks to forum for all the valuable inputs. I will also keep contributing towards providing information towards new forum members.


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

VG1302 said:


> Dear All,
> Would like to share the good news with you. Both my wife and I got our PR today. Wish everyone here all the very best in their endeavour.
> 
> 189 232214 (Other Spatial Scientist) , VETASSESS: 26 May 2014, IELTS: 3 September 2013 L,R,S-9.0 W-7.0, Invite: 29 August 2014, Visa Lodged: 7 September 2014, PCC: 18 October 2014, CO Allocation: 7 November 2014, Medicals: 17 November 2014, CO Requested Additional Documents: 2 December 2014, Grant:11 December 2014


Congrats!


----------



## MMS

mailtosomesh said:


> Pls share the timelines and update the tracker


Dear applied on 25 October 2014, medicals uploaded on 9 November PCC uploaded 15 November. Direct grant 11 December 2014


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.
> 
> Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.
> 
> All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.


Congrats!


----------



## saikripa

Hi folks,
I have got 7.5 score in IELTS and my ACS also got positive, I have applied for Software tester (261314).
What should be my next steps?
As I see that software tester is not eligible for 189 and for 190 also, no state is currently sponsoring.
what should be the areas that I can look into?
What about New Zealand and what is the scope of getting employer sponsorship?

I have not yet applied for EOI because I'm confused about the visa type.
Please help me!
Software testers - please in particular!


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

saikripa said:


> Hi folks,
> I have got 7.5 score in IELTS and my ACS also got positive, I have applied for Software tester (261314).
> What should be my next steps?
> As I see that software tester is not eligible for 189 and for 190 also, no state is currently sponsoring.
> what should be the areas that I can look into?
> What about New Zealand and what is the scope of getting employer sponsorship?
> 
> I have not yet applied for EOI because I'm confused about the visa type.
> Please help me!
> Software testers - please in particular!


Hey Sai, please revisit the page last time you asked the question. I responded that it is ok to refile ACS with Software Engg job code. You will have to change the roles and responsibilities letter and all that, but you should be fine. DOn't file your EOI, even if its filed you can cancel it. Its not going to matter. Remember I told you my friend did the same and got the visa too. Another one should get soon. They both had similar issues.

Thanks


----------



## bdapplicant

Are you 189 or 190?



MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.
> 
> Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.
> 
> All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.


----------



## saikripa

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Hey Sai, please revisit the page last time you asked the question. I responded that it is ok to refile ACS with Software Engg job code. You will have to change the roles and responsibilities letter and all that, but you should be fine. DOn't file your EOI, even if its filed you can cancel it. Its not going to matter. Remember I told you my friend did the same and got the visa too. Another one should get soon. They both had similar issues.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks friend. Sorry I may have missed your earlier reply. So does that mean that with software tester, there is no scope. I have to again file ACS ( and again pay the full fess right  ) with a different ANZSCO code?


----------



## mailtosomesh

Thats too quick


----------



## MMS

bdapplicant said:


> are you 189 or 190?


190 sa


----------



## sevnik0202

sudhindrags said:


> Got grant today. I called up Brisbane team to ask why they are asking for PCC and employment proof again as I have already provided them. But, he said, some problem with the system and earlier uploaded documents are not visible. He said he has received all the required documents now (As I had uploaded them again yesterday) and he will check it. Got the grant emails within 5 mins of disconnecting the call.
> 
> Thanks to forum for all the valuable inputs. I will also keep contributing towards providing information towards new forum members.


Congrats.


----------



## sevnik0202

Can I visit Australia with an eye allergy. Its cleared up already and my doctor has stopped my medication. Just a slight redness in my eye. I have a flight to take tomorrow.


----------



## padmakarrao

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!


Hey Max, good to see you again after a break. How are you doing? Share some recent updates from your side about you, your search of jobs and in general life.

Cheers


----------



## jayant.sircar

siva19 said:


> I got my Direct grant few hours back.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support.


Congrats dear ......


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

saikripa said:


> Hi folks,
> I have got 7.5 score in IELTS and my ACS also got positive, I have applied for Software tester (261314).
> What should be my next steps?
> As I see that software tester is not eligible for 189 and for 190 also, no state is currently sponsoring.
> what should be the areas that I can look into?
> What about New Zealand and what is the scope of getting employer sponsorship?
> 
> I have not yet applied for EOI because I'm confused about the visa type.
> Please help me!
> Software testers - please in particular!





saikripa said:


> Thanks friend. Sorry I may have missed your earlier reply. So does that mean that with software tester, there is no scope. I have to again file ACS ( and again pay the full fess right  ) with a different ANZSCO code?


Unfortunately yes. But look at the bright side. You get another opportunity and ACS responds in a few days this time around.


----------



## jasdeep

Please help again guys------

189- 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
IELTS 2014 L 8,R7,W7.5,S 7 OVERALL = 7.5 1 FEB 
ACS submitted 21 Aug
Approved positive 2 Sep
EOI submitted 5 Sep
EOI approved 12 Sep
VISA 20 SEP 2014 with 65 points

CO contacted NOV 14 and asked for marriage certificate for my non migrating wife and PCC
ALL All Pending DOCUMENTS Sent- 3 DEC 2014

Still no contact from CO.
So please suggest me that should i call the CO Team or should i wait for some more days?


----------



## nasir007_a

Any correspondence for 16th or 17th oct applicants 
guys please update???


----------



## saikripa

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Unfortunately yes. But look at the bright side. You get another opportunity and ACS responds in a few days this time around.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## jkg

nasir007_a said:


> Any correspondence for 16th or 17th oct applicants
> guys please update???


Noooo..
But one applicant of 18th oct got approval


----------



## nasir007_a

jkg said:


> Noooo..
> But one applicant of 18th oct got approval


Oh that's news,
Heads up for me .. I have applied on 18th as well.
Time to keep my fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:
Hope u get yours soon!!
Cheers


----------



## jkg

nasir007_a said:


> Oh that's news,
> Heads up for me .. I have applied on 18th as well.
> Time to keep my fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:
> Hope u get yours soon!!
> Cheers


Yea all the best to u too...


----------



## jkg

jasdeep said:


> Please help again guys------
> 
> 189- 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> IELTS 2014 L 8,R7,W7.5,S 7 OVERALL = 7.5 1 FEB
> ACS submitted 21 Aug
> Approved positive 2 Sep
> EOI submitted 5 Sep
> EOI approved 12 Sep
> VISA 20 SEP 2014 with 65 points
> 
> CO contacted NOV 14 and asked for marriage certificate for my non migrating wife and PCC
> ALL All Pending DOCUMENTS Sent- 3 DEC 2014
> 
> Still no contact from CO.
> So please suggest me that should i call the CO Team or should i wait for some more days?


No problem in calling..go ahead


----------



## MMS

Congrats


----------



## MMS

vg1302 said:


> dear all,
> would like to share the good news with you. Both my wife and i got our pr today. Wish everyone here all the very best in their endeavour.
> 
> 189 232214 (other spatial scientist) , vetassess: 26 may 2014, ielts: 3 september 2013 l,r,s-9.0 w-7.0, invite: 29 august 2014, visa lodged: 7 september 2014, pcc: 18 october 2014, co allocation: 7 november 2014, medicals: 17 november 2014, co requested additional documents: 2 december 2014, grant:11 december 2014


congrats


----------



## MMS

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear MMS,
> wht is the HAP ID & wht all r required to be mentioned in form 80...?
> 
> rgds
> Jayant


Once you lodged you online application you will see a head of Organize your health under each applicant, Just click that it will take you through different steps and will create you HAp ID. 

For Form 80, you can download the form and fill it according to your past. its a comprehensive form for everything you have done in last 1o years hope this helps.


----------



## MMS

rkrishnaraj said:


> All grant holders.. My best wishes and hearty congratulations to u all.
> 
> Can all of you, take your time to update the tracker so that it'll be of great help for others to follow and get an idea what's the status and when can they possibly expect some progress



Dear Please send the link of the tracker for update

thanks


----------



## ronthevisio

cancerianlrules said:


> ronthevisio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The co sent an email asking for a form 815 for my spouse. The pdf had names of all 3 applicants listed but for 2 of us there were no additional docs required.
> 
> I wanted to ask people who've been requested the same in past, or someone who might know, what are the chances that the co will still ask for more documents later on? I'm sure he'll ask for vac2 payment though.
> 
> 
> 
> 815 most likely means next communication is grant. Guess what!, I am asked for Form 815, along with the Grant letter. Strangely enough, I was not asked for dependent functional english either, may be TOEFL sent the score to them directly? But these two things were abnormally positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Grant is knocking the door for you
Click to expand...

Thanks CancerianIrules!
I'll wait. I'm almost certain they'll ask for vac2 but not too fussed about any delay post that. Just don't wish too have multiple steps in the interim 

The lack of response actually indicates not many have had bad experiences after being asked for form 815.


----------



## MMS

siva19 said:


> I got my Direct grant few hours back.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support.



Congrats Man 

We both have almost same visa lodged dates 

Got the grant as well today

Take is easy


----------



## loubizzle

Where do I find the tracker?


----------



## jasdeep

jkg said:


> No problem in calling..go ahead


Please let me know the number.
I will call from my mobile phone.


----------



## jkg

jasdeep said:


> Please let me know the number.
> I will call from my mobile phone.


It should be there in ur emails..sent by CO


----------



## jasdeep

jkg said:


> It should be there in ur emails..sent by CO


Yes would be.I have applied through an agent.Let me ask him.
So, i have to ask for is there any requirement of some additional documents from CO.Right?


Thank you very much.


----------



## TeamRanger

Got the all important golden mail guys today morning. 62 days till grant. Had applied on 9th oct    

Special thanks to all members for the support . Special mention to TheExpartriate ,
muthu( form 80 , maxthewolf 
_shel ..    you guys rock !!! 

All the best all..


----------



## jkg

jasdeep said:


> Yes would be.I have applied through an agent.Let me ask him.
> So, i have to ask for is there any requirement of some additional documents from CO.Right?
> 
> Thank you very much.


Yea u can ask if they got your docs then ul get an update


----------



## jkg

TeamRanger said:


> Got the all important golden mail guys today morning. 62 days till grant. Had applied on 9th oct
> 
> Special thanks to all members for the support . Special mention to TheExpartriate ,
> muthu( form 80 , maxthewolf
> _shel ..    you guys rock !!!
> 
> All the best all..


Woow..congrats


----------



## MMS

TeamRanger said:


> Got the all important golden mail guys today morning. 62 days till grant. Had applied on 9th oct
> 
> Special thanks to all members for the support . Special mention to TheExpartriate ,
> muthu( form 80 , maxthewolf
> _shel ..    you guys rock !!!
> 
> All the best all..



Congrats Have a safe future


----------



## sevnik0202

TeamRanger said:


> Got the all important golden mail guys today morning. 62 days till grant. Had applied on 9th oct
> 
> Special thanks to all members for the support . Special mention to TheExpartriate ,
> muthu( form 80 , maxthewolf
> _shel ..    you guys rock !!!
> 
> All the best all..


Congrats


----------



## jkg

MMS said:


> Dear Please send the link of the tracker for update
> 
> thanks


Oh god..wat hpnd to tracker again..


----------



## rebell

Hi everyone,

I intend to apply under *Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)* , I am fulfilling the passing mark which is 60. However, I am planning to apply along with my spouse and kids. Someone told me that it is compulsory for your spouse to score 6 band in each under IELTS. Only then you can get a visa for your partner... Is this the case ? If so, then please provide the link which states this clause...

As I have mentioned above , I am scoring 60 points easily .. which means that , I will give my ielts etc ... But is it mandatory for my spouse to give an ielts exam too or not ?

Thanks,


----------



## MMS

rebell said:


> Hi everyone, I intend to apply under Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) , I am fulfilling the passing mark which is 60. However, I am planning to apply along with my spouse and kids. Someone told me that it is compulsory for your spouse to score 6 band in each under IELTS. Only then you can get a visa for your partner... Is this the case ? If so, then please provide the link which states this clause... As I have mentioned above , I am scoring 60 points easily .. which means that , I will give my ielts etc ... But is it mandatory for my spouse to give an ielts exam too or not ? Thanks,


If your spouse is a graduate get a letter from her university that her medium was English that will be enough.

If she is not graduate then she has to give ielts and score 4.5 in each band I think but surly not 6


----------



## sudhindrags

jkg said:


> Noooo..
> But one applicant of 18th oct got approval


Don't worry. You will get it soon.


----------



## mailtosomesh

someone messed it knowingly and some n*de ph*to is pasted on this.


----------



## jkg

mailtosomesh said:


> someone messed it knowingly and some n*de ph*to is pasted on this.


Oh man its all blank now huh


----------



## mailtosomesh

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## mailtosomesh

Can anyone PLS let me know how the status changes from "New Member" --> "Member" ?


----------



## sevnik0202

MMS said:


> If your spouse is a graduate get a letter from her university that her medium was English that will be enough.
> 
> If she is not graduate then she has to give ielts and score 4.5 in each band I think but surly not 6


Overall 4.5 bands in IELTS if not claiming partner points. 6 in each if claiming partner points.


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> Don't worry. You will get it soon.


I called them and they said its with the co team..lets hope fr d best..
N someone deleted all d data from tracker i guess


----------



## sevnik0202

mailtosomesh said:


> Can anyone PLS let me know how the status changes from "New Member" --> "Member" ?


After a certain number of posts it changes.


----------



## mailtosomesh

I have seen certain people who are member with less number of posts than me :O


----------



## mailtosomesh

Actually if you are claiming your partner points then in that case it depends on the occupation of the partner how many points they need.

For people in acedemics, they need much higher band like 7 in all and 8 in speaking and reading I think.


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Hi SivaKSS,
> 
> have your medicals been uploaded to your immi account. How do we know if they are all okay with it??


No VRS,

We dont need to to upload it in IMMI site

Medicals reports will automatically uploaded to the site as the hospital team will update the results in the eClient application. 

Once it is done a message will be shown some thing like "Medicals has finalized....." under our application.

*Check in your login for this message* Hope it should be there. :cheer2:


----------



## jayant.sircar

goingtooz said:


> Hi Agandi,
> 
> I always used the Attach button on the top right corner and there in the drop down selected each applicant's name (me, my hubby and kid). As I have uploaded so many of my docs I have got this error in my name. immediately with other names I was able to upload. So my remaining 2 docs of employment I uploaded in my hubby's name mentioning in the description that "Unable to upload on XXXX name".
> 
> So this will be a work around for you to upload kid's docs by using the top right corner attach button take your's or your wife's name and mention in the description that unable to attach for kid.
> 
> Another interesting part is yesterday I wanted to upload my PCC, just like a chance I have again tried my name and unexpectedly it got uploaded on my name too without giving this error. Hence, I have uploaded again my other two docs of employment on my name which were uploaded on my hubby's name earlier.
> 
> Hence my suggestion is first upload kids docs on your name as CO looks at all the documents and keep trying to upload on kids name if you are very specific.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards..


Dear Mam,,
Will u pls tell me the types of tests taken in Medical, as i ve heards the results of medical are to disclosed to the client, so seeks yr help in that regards , to avoid any surprises,
rgds
Jayant


----------



## husain081

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Friends,
> Will some1 pls tell me the types of tests taken in Medical, as i ve heards the results of medical are to disclosed to the client, so seeks yr help in that regards , to avoid any surprises, u can PM me also,
> rgds
> Jayant



Hi Jayant,

Following are the medical tests conducted,

1. General Physical examination by a Panel Physician (all age group of applicants)
2. Urine test (5 years old and above)
3. Chest X-ray (11years old and above)
4. Blood test (HIV, VDRL) (15yrs old and above)

In simplified terms, 

Adult Permanent (FORM 26 + 160) : Physical Examination + Urine Test + X-Ray Chest + Blood Test (HIV)
Child I: 11 – 15 yrs (FORM 26+160) : Physical Examination + Urine Test + X-Ray Chest
Child II: 5 – 11 yrs (FORM 26 + 160) : Physical Examination + Urine Test
Child II: Less than 5 yrs (FORM 26) : Physical Examination

-Husain


----------



## sivakumar s s

alok.ibshyd said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am very new entrant to this Lively Group. Planning to Migrate to Australia.
> Would require your kind guidance for the same.
> I am as of now not able to send PM. So if any experienced member can PM me so that I can seek his/her guidance for 190 Visa type.
> Rgds



Hi alok,

Share your complete details (PM-if you wish) like 

Nominated occupation(if already decided)
EDUCATION,(10th to highest....)
work experience
English competency ( ielts / pte )

All the best for your journey


----------



## sivakumar s s

sudhindrags said:


> Got grant today. I called up Brisbane team to ask why they are asking for PCC and employment proof again as I have already provided them. But, he said, some problem with the system and earlier uploaded documents are not visible. He said he has received all the required documents now (As I had uploaded them again yesterday) and he will check it. Got the grant emails within 5 mins of disconnecting the call.
> 
> Thanks to forum for all the valuable inputs. I will also keep contributing towards providing information towards new forum members.


Hi Congrats Sudhin,

Enjoy the golden moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

VG1302 said:


> Dear All,
> Would like to share the good news with you. Both my wife and I got our PR today. Wish everyone here all the very best in their endeavour.
> 
> 189 232214 (Other Spatial Scientist) , VETASSESS: 26 May 2014, IELTS: 3 September 2013 L,R,S-9.0 W-7.0, Invite: 29 August 2014, Visa Lodged: 7 September 2014, PCC: 18 October 2014, CO Allocation: 7 November 2014, Medicals: 17 November 2014, CO Requested Additional Documents: 2 December 2014, Grant:11 December 2014


Hi VG,

Many hearty congratulations :first:

Its happy and quite rare to see people under our occupation.

I guess your intending for VIC, what about the scope in SA.


All the best for all your future endeavors lane:


----------



## sivakumar s s

siva19 said:


> I got my Direct grant few hours back.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support.


Many hearty congratulations Siva :first:

Enjoy this happy moments :cheer2:


----------



## Indian-in-Sweden

Hi All,

Since the tracking sheet is not available , Can someone please update whats the current status of CO allocation. 
Has anyone from Visa application date of 18th October got grant or CO allocation.


----------



## sivakumar s s

MMS said:


> Dear all
> 
> With grace of Allah, me and my family has got direct grant today.
> 
> Will like to thank this forum for help and guidance please feel free to contact for any help.
> 
> All guy waiting just be sure ure grants are on the way.


Many hearty congratulations MMS :first:

Enjoy this happy moments :cheer2:


----------



## MMS

Indian-in-Sweden said:


> Hi All, Since the tracking sheet is not available , Can someone please update whats the current status of CO allocation. Has anyone from Visa application date of 18th October got grant or CO allocation.


Today two got direct grant who applied on 18 October and I got grant today I applied on 25 October 

Thanks 
MMS


----------



## MMS

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congratulations MMS :first: Enjoy this happy moments :cheer2:


Thanks a lot,


----------



## ravsingh

MMS said:


> Today two got direct grant who applied on 18 October and I got grant today I applied on 25 October
> 
> Thanks
> MMS


Hi MMS

You have applied on 25 october 2014 and its 189 or 190 ???

Thanks


----------



## mailtosomesh

I applied on 18th Oct and waiting


----------



## jkg

ravsingh said:


> Hi MMS
> 
> You have applied on 25 october 2014 and its 189 or 190 ???
> 
> Thanks


Its 190 i think


----------



## jkg

mailtosomesh said:


> I applied on 18th Oct and waiting


Me 16th still waiting


----------



## mailtosomesh

Don't worry we both will get it tomorrow


----------



## jkg

mailtosomesh said:


> Don't worry we both will get it tomorrow


Hope so..
Update me with ur progress


----------



## mailtosomesh

SURE Dear...


Anyway now the tracker is all BLANK and WHITE


----------



## jkg

mailtosomesh said:


> SURE Dear...
> 
> Anyway now the tracker is all BLANK and WHITE


Hehhe yeah..its all blank..dunno whats wrong


----------



## ravsingh

jkg said:


> Me 16th still waiting


Hi guys

Nothing is visible in tracker?? pls sort this out thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

TeamRanger said:


> Got the all important golden mail guys today morning. 62 days till grant. Had applied on 9th oct
> 
> Special thanks to all members for the support . Special mention to TheExpartriate ,
> muthu( form 80 , maxthewolf
> _shel ..    you guys rock !!!
> 
> All the best all..


Dear TeamRanger

Many hearty congratulations :cheer2:

You won the :first:

Enjoy the golden moments...


----------



## MMS

ravsingh said:


> Hi MMS You have applied on 25 october 2014 and its 189 or 190 ??? Thanks


I applied on 25 October 2014. 
190 Sub class


----------



## MMS

mailtosomesh said:


> I applied on 18th Oct and waiting


Ures is round the corner BRO

I am not sure how is the time difference in 189 and 190


----------



## jkg

tinaozzie said:


> jkg tomr you will get it.Finger crossed


Thanks tina..lets see..


----------



## jasdeep

Mine was 20 Sep and Still waiting.
Planning to call tomorrow.


----------



## jkg

jasdeep said:


> Mine was 20 Sep and Still waiting.
> Planning to call tomorrow.


Yes do call them..you will get the grant same day..


----------



## samy25

MMS said:


> Ures is round the corner BRO
> 
> I am not sure how is the time difference in 189 and 190


AS 189 have to wait for 12-15 months from high risk countries and this long wait is not for 190 applicant


----------



## fly2shashi

Wow! What a day, so many happy souls with their grants  And an early snowy Christmas in Edinburgh!

Congrats all for their grants and have a bright future in Australia :couch2:

SS


----------



## jasdeep

Hi,
But what should i discuss with them.
What will they ask from me?
My file number?


----------



## jkg

jasdeep said:


> Hi,
> But what should i discuss with them.
> What will they ask from me?
> My file number?


They will ask ur file number ...and u just have to say that u already submitted ur docs wat CO has asked for n thn probably they will chk the docs or intimate the CO n hopefully ul get the grant


----------



## sivakumar s s

mailtosomesh said:


> Don't worry we both will get it tomorrow





jkg said:


> Me 16th still waiting


Guys 

Waiting to hear the Golden news for you both..


All the best :typing:


----------



## rebell

MMS said:


> If your spouse is a graduate get a letter from her university that her medium was English that will be enough.
> 
> If she is not graduate then she has to give ielts and score 4.5 in each band I think but surly not 6


She's a graduate and I can also get a letter from the university stating that the medium of teaching in her university was in English ... Will that be sufficient ?

Plus, I don't need the points trough my partner skills as I am already achieving 60 points easily ..


----------



## samy25

rebell said:


> She's a graduate and I can also get a letter from the university stating that the medium of teaching in her university was in English ... Will that be sufficient ?
> 
> Plus, I don't need the points trough my partner skills as I am already achieving 60 points easily ..


yes


----------



## semaaustralia

MMS said:


> Congrats Man
> 
> We both have almost same visa lodged dates
> 
> Got the grant as well today
> 
> Take is easy


That's a wonderful coincidence.
Congrats to you two.


----------



## semaaustralia

TeamRanger said:


> Got the all important golden mail guys today morning. 62 days till grant. Had applied on 9th oct
> 
> Special thanks to all members for the support . Special mention to TheExpartriate ,
> muthu( form 80 , maxthewolf
> _shel ..    you guys rock !!!
> 
> All the best all..


Congrats.
That was quite fast.
Enjoy your future in oz.


----------



## semaaustralia

VG1302 said:


> Dear All,
> Would like to share the good news with you. Both my wife and I got our PR today. Wish everyone here all the very best in their endeavour.
> 
> 189 232214 (Other Spatial Scientist) , VETASSESS: 26 May 2014, IELTS: 3 September 2013 L,R,S-9.0 W-7.0, Invite: 29 August 2014, Visa Lodged: 7 September 2014, PCC: 18 October 2014, CO Allocation: 7 November 2014, Medicals: 17 November 2014, CO Requested Additional Documents: 2 December 2014, Grant:11 December 2014


Congrats.


----------



## fly2shashi

rebell said:


> She's a graduate and I can also get a letter from the university stating that the medium of teaching in her university was in English ... Will that be sufficient ?
> 
> Plus, I don't need the points trough my partner skills as I am already achieving 60 points easily ..


Certificate from university saying the medium of education was English is more than enough, of course along with partners degree certificate.


----------



## kiransg

Hi All,

AM planning to start PR process for Australia under visa 189. What the Documents & procedure for applying to skill assessment


----------



## LawLeePop

Guys,

When submitting my application. After hit submit, I encounter the following error message:

An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again

Any one has the same issue?

Cheers,


----------



## siva19

LawLeePop said:


> Guys,
> 
> When submitting my application. After hit submit, I encounter the following error message:
> 
> An unexpected error occurred. Please close all open browsers and try again
> 
> Any one has the same issue?
> 
> Cheers,


Just clear the browser cache and try again.


----------



## LawLeePop

Cleared.. still cant.


----------



## sivakumar s s

kiransg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> AM planning to start PR process for Australia under visa 189. What the Documents & procedure for applying to skill assessment


What is your nominated occupation?

http://www.anzscosearch.com/ Find your assessing body here


----------



## rafaelisabella

Just submitted EOI. Crossing my fingers now to 12/19 invitation round. For those religious, please pray for me - LOL.


----------



## mattcuz

who messed with the tracker like that? It's terrible


----------



## sudhindrags

mattcuz said:


> who messed with the tracker like that? It's terrible


Dont know who is doing it. I have restored it several times in last two days.


----------



## sudhindrags

LawLeePop said:


> Cleared.. still cant.


Still cant? Then try with different browser.


----------



## LawLeePop

sudhindrags said:


> Still cant? Then try with different browser.


Tried with IE, firefox, chrome.. all cannot.


----------



## husain081

kiransg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> AM planning to start PR process for Australia under visa 189. What the Documents & procedure for applying to skill assessment



Hi Mate, please read the below thread...it has lot of information....

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

You may also find info here,

www.pr4oz.com/wp/


----------



## LawLeePop

LawLeePop said:


> Tried with IE, firefox, chrome.. all cannot.


i checked the error message. it is due to 3rd party systems not responding. perhaps the payment system is down. Its already mid night in Aussie now.


----------



## toyapple9

Hi Friends,

I have received the invitation to apply for 189 Visa. My application includes 3 members :- Myself as primary applicant, my wife as secondary applicant as well as our 2 year old Kid.I have few questions regarding the process.

If any of you know the process, kindly please help me.

Question 1. What all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. Please let me know if it’s the correct and complete list or is there are any additional documents required along with them.

1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS (should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough)

1.2 Points based documents 
Primary Applicant (Myself)
1)	Passport for all 3 members in application
2)	Birth Certificate for myself
3)	IELTS results [Do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified by Advocate and then upload scan copy of it?].My IELTS is dated May 2013
4)	All employment related joining/relieving letters for myself [do we need to submit the salary slips also] I have total 10+ years of IT experience with 5 companies
5)	All education related documents. Do I need to submit secondary & Higher secondary document also?
6)	Income Tax details for all these last 10 years? I worked in India and Singapore, so do I need to submit all the Tax forms for last 10 years of these countries?
7)	Do I need to submit Bank statements to show any particular funds availability? 
8)	Other than form 80.Is there any other form do I need to fill
Secondary Applicant (My Wife)
1)	Do I need to submit my wife’s Birth Certificate as well?
2)	All education related documents along with secondary & Higher secondary document also?
3)	Evidence of Spouse/relationship, eg. marriage cert
4)	Functional English proof. My wife did B.A Honors in English and then MBA from India. So does Letter from B.A.Honours College indicating the medium of education is English on college letterhead is sufficient or do I need to get another letter from her MBA College too? FYI, I am not claiming any points for her English
5)	Other than form 80.Is there any other form do I need to fill for my wife ?
For Kid
1)	Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
2)	Birth certificate
3)	Do I need to fill form 80 for my two year old kid too ?

Question 2) Does all the above documents needs to be certified by Advocate/Notary Public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?

Question 3) can I use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents for myself which I sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency) in May 2013. 
Question 4) If answer to Questions 3 is yes then Do I need to get my Latest work experience certified again because it is dated back to May 2013.

Question 5) Will there be any issue with some documents certified with May 2013 date and some with the latest date of attestation because now I will have to get other documents attested too which ACS did not asked earlier but are required for this Visa application.

Question 6) Do I need to get my wife’s documents certified as well? 

Question 7) When Do I need to submit my Health certificate and PCC documents

Question 8) what is the process of obtaining PCC doc from India and Singapore.Pls don’t provide me the Australian website general link for this info. I am looking for real time experience details.

Question 9) Do we need to fill form 80 with pen in own’s handwriting or Do I need to fill the form first on computer ->take printout sign it and then scan and submit the pdf copy?

I would be grateful if you can spare some time and respond to my queries.

It would be even wonderful if someone from India/Singapore who has gone through this process and can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.

Thank you all Very much for the help and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications

Regards
Toyapple9


----------



## toyapple9

Hi Friends,

I have received the invitation to apply for 189 Visa. My application includes 3 members :- Myself as primary applicant, my wife as secondary applicant as well as our 2 year old Kid.I have few questions regarding the process.

If any of you know the process, kindly please help me.

Question 1. What all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. Please let me know if it’s the correct and complete list or is there are any additional documents required along with them.

1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS (should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough)

1.2 Points based documents 

Primary Applicant (Myself)
1)	Passport for all 3 members in application
2)	Birth Certificate for myself
3)	IELTS results [Do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified by Advocate and then upload scan copy of it?].My IELTS is dated May 2013
4)	All employment related joining/relieving letters for myself [do we need to submit the salary slips also] I have total 10+ years of IT experience with 5 companies
5)	All education related documents. Do I need to submit secondary & Higher secondary document also?
6)	Income Tax details for all these last 10 years? I worked in India and Singapore, so do I need to submit all the Tax forms for last 10 years of these countries?
7)	Do I need to submit Bank statements to show any particular funds availability? 
8)	Other than form 80.Is there any other form do I need to fill

Secondary Applicant (My Wife)
1)	Do I need to submit my wife’s Birth Certificate as well?
2)	All education related documents along with secondary & Higher secondary document also?
3)	Evidence of Spouse/relationship, eg. marriage cert
4)	Functional English proof. My wife did B.A Honors in English and then MBA from India. So does Letter from B.A.Honours College indicating the medium of education is English on college letterhead is sufficient or do I need to get another letter from her MBA College too? FYI, I am not claiming any points for her English
5)	Other than form 80.Is there any other form do I need to fill for my wife ?

For Kid
1)	Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
2)	Birth certificate
3)	Do I need to fill form 80 for my two year old kid too ?

Question 2) Does all the above documents needs to be certified by Advocate/Notary Public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?

Question 3) can I use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents for myself which I sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency) in May 2013. 
Question 4) If answer to Questions 3 is yes then Do I need to get my Latest work experience certified again because it is dated back to May 2013.

Question 5) Will there be any issue with some documents certified with May 2013 date and some with the latest date of attestation because now I will have to get other documents attested too which ACS did not asked earlier but are required for this Visa application.

Question 6) Do I need to get my wife’s documents certified as well? 

Question 7) When Do I need to submit my Health certificate and PCC documents

Question 8) what is the process of obtaining PCC doc from India and Singapore.Pls don’t provide me the Australian website general link for this info. I am looking for real time experience details.

Question 9) Do we need to fill form 80 with pen in own’s handwriting or Do I need to fill the form first on computer ->take printout sign it and then scan and submit the pdf copy?

I would be grateful if you can spare some time and respond to my queries.

It would be even wonderful if someone from India/Singapore who has gone through this process and can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.

Thank you all Very much for the help and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications

Regards
Toyapple9


----------



## rafaelisabella

Guys, I have some questions for the visa 189 application process:

1. The reference letters assessed by ACS contains all the requirements described in SkillSelect but one: salary earned. Is this an issue considering I can provide them with payslips for those jobs?

2. I did not include some of my employments in ACS assessment cause they're not related to the ANZSCO I was applying for. Therefore I noticed the form 80 asks for ALL employments. Do I need to get reference letters for those employments also?

3. Since I'm from Brazil and most of my documents are written in Portuguese, should I notary translate all documents submitted during the application (including payslips, employment contracts, etc)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MMS

fly2shashi said:


> Wow! What a day, so many happy souls with their grants  And an early snowy Christmas in Edinburgh! Congrats all for their grants and have a bright future in Australia :couch2: SS


Thanks a lot

GOD bless us all


----------



## MMS

rebell said:


> She's a graduate and I can also get a letter from the university stating that the medium of teaching in her university was in English ... Will that be sufficient ? Plus, I don't need the points trough my partner skills as I am already achieving 60 points easily ..


No need for her to do ielts 

Whenever u have any confusion the best place is this forum people here will give u advice without charge and with there experience


----------



## ronthevisio

toyapple9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received the invitation to apply for 189 Visa. My application includes 3 members :- Myself as primary applicant, my wife as secondary applicant as well as our 2 year old Kid.I have few questions regarding the process.
> 
> If any of you know the process, kindly please help me.
> 
> Question 1. What all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. Please let me know if it’s the correct and complete list or is there are any additional documents required along with them.
> 
> 1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS (should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough)
> 
> 1.2 Points based documents
> 
> Primary Applicant (Myself)
> 1)	Passport for all 3 members in application
> 2)	Birth Certificate for myself
> 3)	IELTS results [Do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified by Advocate and then upload scan copy of it?].My IELTS is dated May 2013
> 4)	All employment related joining/relieving letters for myself [do we need to submit the salary slips also] I have total 10+ years of IT experience with 5 companies
> 5)	All education related documents. Do I need to submit secondary & Higher secondary document also?
> 6)	Income Tax details for all these last 10 years? I worked in India and Singapore, so do I need to submit all the Tax forms for last 10 years of these countries?
> 7)	Do I need to submit Bank statements to show any particular funds availability?
> 8)	Other than form 80.Is there any other form do I need to fill
> 
> Secondary Applicant (My Wife)
> 1)	Do I need to submit my wife’s Birth Certificate as well?
> 2)	All education related documents along with secondary & Higher secondary document also?
> 3)	Evidence of Spouse/relationship, eg. marriage cert
> 4)	Functional English proof. My wife did B.A Honors in English and then MBA from India. So does Letter from B.A.Honours College indicating the medium of education is English on college letterhead is sufficient or do I need to get another letter from her MBA College too? FYI, I am not claiming any points for her English
> 5)	Other than form 80.Is there any other form do I need to fill for my wife ?
> 
> For Kid
> 1)	Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
> 2)	Birth certificate
> 3)	Do I need to fill form 80 for my two year old kid too ?
> 
> Question 2) Does all the above documents needs to be certified by Advocate/Notary Public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?
> 
> Question 3) can I use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents for myself which I sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency) in May 2013.
> Question 4) If answer to Questions 3 is yes then Do I need to get my Latest work experience certified again because it is dated back to May 2013.
> 
> Question 5) Will there be any issue with some documents certified with May 2013 date and some with the latest date of attestation because now I will have to get other documents attested too which ACS did not asked earlier but are required for this Visa application.
> 
> Question 6) Do I need to get my wife’s documents certified as well?
> 
> Question 7) When Do I need to submit my Health certificate and PCC documents
> 
> Question 8) what is the process of obtaining PCC doc from India and Singapore.Pls don’t provide me the Australian website general link for this info. I am looking for real time experience details.
> 
> Question 9) Do we need to fill form 80 with pen in own’s handwriting or Do I need to fill the form first on computer ->take printout sign it and then scan and submit the pdf copy?
> 
> I would be grateful if you can spare some time and respond to my queries.
> 
> It would be even wonderful if someone from India/Singapore who has gone through this process and can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.
> 
> Thank you all Very much for the help and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications
> 
> Regards
> Toyapple9


Excuse me if I miss to answer all your questions but I'm sure people here will do eventually. 

Colour scan copies are just as acceptable by DIBP. If you can get them re-certified then you may rather just scan it. If not then just re-use the old ones. I think that order should be used. 

Above applies to all applicants. 

Health, PCC are better done after submitting your visa application and if possible, first upload all docs available at hand (do not wait till you get your PCC). You'll have a couple of months to complete uploading everything, at least 50 days. For medical, HAP ID will be required and can be downloaded after you submit your application. Submission really means providing info and paying the bill. Docs can be attached later. 

Attach all work experience docs available to you with an exception of salary slips. Salary slips for each quarter should be enough. 

Search for cgi singapore website and try to find PCC services offered. That's what I is done from AU to get indian PCC. 

FORM 80 only needs to be signed with a pen rest can be computerised. 

You might want to hold on to form 80s and salary slips until requested by CO during the process. Form 80 for the child shouldn't be required. 

HTH.


----------



## ronthevisio

rafaelisabella said:


> Guys, I have some questions for the visa 189 application process:
> 
> 1. The reference letters assessed by ACS contains all the requirements described in SkillSelect but one: salary earned. Is this an issue considering I can provide them with payslips for those jobs?
> 
> 2. I did not include some of my employments in ACS assessment cause they're not related to the ANZSCO I was applying for. Therefore I noticed the form 80 asks for ALL employments. Do I need to get reference letters for those employments also?
> 
> 3. Since I'm from Brazil and most of my documents are written in Portuguese, should I notary translate all documents submitted during the application (including payslips, employment contracts, etc)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1. No
2. No
3. Yes, where applicable.


----------



## MMS

noobrex said:


> Got mine today 1. Visa Lodged on 25th Sep 2. CO - 27th Nov 3. Grant - 11 /12 / 2014 Cheers Would like to thank everyone - Mrocks who is already there and lot other been a long journey now its a new start hell Yea


Congrats man 

11 December seem to be lucky for a lot of people


----------



## MaxTheWolf

padmakarrao said:


> Hey Max, good to see you again after a break. How are you doing? Share some recent updates from your side about you, your search of jobs and in general life.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Padmakar

Good to you see you too. I am good, how are things at your end? I am almost at an arm's distance in getting a good news. Once I have it in black and white I will surely post an informative write-up.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

TeamRanger said:


> Got the all important golden mail guys today morning. 62 days till grant. Had applied on 9th oct
> 
> Special thanks to all members for the support . Special mention to TheExpartriate ,
> muthu( form 80 , maxthewolf
> _shel ..    you guys rock !!!
> 
> All the best all..


Hey Congrats Team Ranger! Wish you all the success in Oz. 

Cheers! Max


----------



## fly2shashi

noobrex said:


> Got mine today
> 
> 1. Visa Lodged on 25th Sep
> 2. CO - 27th Nov
> 3. Grant - 11 /12 / 2014
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Would like to thank everyone - Mrocks who is already there and lot other been a long journey now its a new start hell Yea


Congrats man! Hopefully you don't have to deal with your agent anymore  And the forum will see less of your posts asking for timeline and phone numbers  Just kidding buddy.

Have a wonderful life in Australia 

SS


----------



## MaxTheWolf

alok.ibshyd said:


> Congratulations...
> All the very best.


I guess that's for Team Ranger. Thanks on their behalf!


----------



## noobrex

fly2shashi said:


> Congrats man! Hopefully you don't have to deal with your agent anymore  And the forum will see less of your posts asking for timeline and phone numbers  Just kidding buddy.
> 
> Have a wonderful life in Australia
> 
> SS


Thanks buddy  I would like to assure you that I would be here and  i am planning to become a MARA lawyer  

are you in delhi ?


----------



## jasbir

hELLO FRIENDS,

THANKS FOR THE INSIGHT.

i HAVE COMPLETED THE APPLICATION. JUST HAD ONE QUERY THAT IN ONE PAGE IT IS WRITTEN THAT.......*"ARE THERE NON MIGRATING DEPENDENT MEMBERS WHO ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THE APPLICATIN WHO ARE NOT AUSTRALIAN CITIZENS OR PERMANENT RESIDENTS"*...MY WIFE AND DAUGHTER HAVE BEEN INCLUDED IN THE APPLICATION...BUOT DO I HAVE TO INCLUDE MY PARENTS AS WELL??

WHAT DO WE HAVE TO CLICK IN THIS??

THANKS...


----------



## noobrex

jasbir said:


> hELLO FRIENDS,
> 
> THANKS FOR THE INSIGHT.
> 
> i HAVE COMPLETED THE APPLICATION. JUST HAD ONE QUERY THAT IN ONE PAGE IT IS WRITTEN THAT.......*"ARE THERE NON MIGRATING DEPENDENT MEMBERS WHO ARE NOT INCLUDED IN THE APPLICATIN WHO ARE NOT AUSTRALIAN CITIZENS OR PERMANENT RESIDENTS"*...MY WIFE AND DAUGHTER HAVE BEEN INCLUDED IN THE APPLICATION...BUOT DO I HAVE TO INCLUDE MY PARENTS AS WELL??
> 
> WHAT DO WE HAVE TO CLICK IN THIS??
> 
> THANKS...


include your parents too if they are dependent


----------



## amar_gahir

Guys, 

how do we know that medicals have been accepted? 

I already go CO assigned..and was asked to uplaod PCC/MED & 80. 

My medical shows finalized but in document list it says "requested". what does that means? 

Will CO see it only when i reply them in email where i was asked to provide additional docs?

please guide..


----------



## jasbir

Thanks for the reply buddy,

as such they are not dependent. This means i have to click on the "no" tab ??

+1 like to you...
Cheers



noobrex said:


> include your parents too if they are dependent


----------



## nasir007_a

*Tracker ???*



sudhindrags said:


> Dont know who is doing it. I have restored it several times in last two days.


Seriously it is a shame on whoever messed up with the tracker.
RIDICULOUS


----------



## jkg

nasir007_a said:


> Seriously it is a shame on whoever messed up with the tracker.
> RIDICULOUS


Just yesterday sudhindrags has restored it..and again they messed up


----------



## SVD

Tracker Messed up again! can someone please restore it.


----------



## jasdeep

jkg said:


> Yes do call them..you will get the grant same day..



I could not find the contact number.CO just mentioned teh following ifo---

In Australia you can call the Global Feedback Unit on 133 177 between 8:30 am and 4:30
pm Monday to Friday. Further information on our Client Service Charter and how to make a
compliment, complaint or suggestion is available at Client feedback
Yours sincerely
Alison PLAYFORD
Position Number: 60026173
Case Officer
Skilled Support
Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Please advice.


----------



## jkg

jasdeep said:


> I could not find the contact number.CO just mentioned teh following ifo---
> 
> In Australia you can call the Global Feedback Unit on 133 177 between 8:30 am and 4:30
> pm Monday to Friday. Further information on our Client Service Charter and how to make a
> compliment, complaint or suggestion is available at Client feedback
> Yours sincerely
> Alison PLAYFORD
> Position Number: 60026173
> Case Officer
> Skilled Support
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Please advice.


1300364613...u can call here..but plz dont disclose the CO name here as its against the rules


----------



## jkg

SVD said:


> Tracker Messed up again! can someone please restore it.


Somebody restored it...it works now


----------



## jasdeep

Hi Friends,

Anyone knows the contact number for adelaide gsm team8???

I could not find on the letter sent to me from CO.


----------



## sudhindrags

SVD said:


> Tracker Messed up again! can someone please restore it.


Seems someone not getting the grant within timeline is expressing their frustration on tracker  I don't see any other reason to mess up with tracker. In the edit history, I see edits from "oh god" quite frequently.


----------



## jasdeep

jkg said:


> 1300364613...u can call here..but plz dont disclose the CO name here as its against the rules



Thanks..
And yes wont share the details in future.I wasn't aware of the forum rules..

Thank you...!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkg

jasdeep said:


> Thanks..
> And yes wont share the details in future.I wasn't aware of the forum rules..
> 
> Thank you...!!!!!!!!!!!


No worries


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> Seems someone not getting the grant within timeline is expressing their frustration on tracker  I don't see any other reason to mess up with tracker. In the edit history, I see edits from "oh god" quite frequently.


Heheh i think so..but whe i opened it yesterday it says unknown error..zo not sure if system error or ppl editing it


----------



## mattcuz

sudhindrags said:


> SVD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tracker Messed up again! can someone please restore it.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems someone not getting the grant within timeline is expressing their frustration on tracker  I don't see any other reason to mess up with tracker. In the edit history, I see edits from "oh god" quite frequently.
Click to expand...

Who is "oh god". They should be banned


----------



## sudhindrags

amar_gahir said:


> Guys,
> 
> how do we know that medicals have been accepted?
> 
> I already go CO assigned..and was asked to uplaod PCC/MED & 80.
> 
> My medical shows finalized but in document list it says "requested". what does that means?
> 
> Will CO see it only when i reply them in email where i was asked to provide additional docs?
> 
> please guide..


You can check if your medicals are uploaded or not in the below website:
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## jasdeep

jkg said:


> No worries


Tried the number.Went to voice mail.:confused2:


----------



## jkg

jasdeep said:


> Tried the number.Went to voice mail.:confused2:


Hmmm no idea then..sorry


----------



## VG1302

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi VG,
> 
> Many hearty congratulations :first:
> 
> Its happy and quite rare to see people under our occupation.
> 
> I guess your intending for VIC, what about the scope in SA.
> 
> 
> All the best for all your future endeavors lane:


Hi there,
I am currently employed in Melbourne, VIC. If you take a look at the new positions being advertised you will notice NSW is not that great! VIC is okay while QLD and WA are good. I've no idea about SA to be honest! Feel free to send me a message if you need more help! 

Happy to help.

Good luck.


----------



## mysticsaga

seriously...y some ppl messing with track???.........thanks guyss who r restoring it?


----------



## sudhindrags

toyapple9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received the invitation to apply for 189 Visa. My application includes 3 members :- Myself as primary applicant, my wife as secondary applicant as well as our 2 year old Kid.I have few questions regarding the process.
> 
> If any of you know the process, kindly please help me.
> 
> Question 1. What all documents we need to submit EXACTLY. I have listed down below. Please let me know if it’s the correct and complete list or is there are any additional documents required along with them.
> 
> 1.1 -- Skill assessment letter from ACS (should we get this also certified and then upload the scanned copy or attaching the softcopy sent by ACS is enough)
> 
> 1.2 Points based documents
> 
> Primary Applicant (Myself)
> 1)	Passport for all 3 members in application
> 2)	Birth Certificate for myself
> 3)	IELTS results [Do we need to take photo copy of this and get it certified by Advocate and then upload scan copy of it?].My IELTS is dated May 2013
> 4)	All employment related joining/relieving letters for myself [do we need to submit the salary slips also] I have total 10+ years of IT experience with 5 companies
> 5)	All education related documents. Do I need to submit secondary & Higher secondary document also?
> 6)	Income Tax details for all these last 10 years? I worked in India and Singapore, so do I need to submit all the Tax forms for last 10 years of these countries?
> 7)	Do I need to submit Bank statements to show any particular funds availability?
> 8)	Other than form 80.Is there any other form do I need to fill
> 
> Secondary Applicant (My Wife)
> 1)	Do I need to submit my wife’s Birth Certificate as well?
> 2)	All education related documents along with secondary & Higher secondary document also?
> 3)	Evidence of Spouse/relationship, eg. marriage cert
> 4)	Functional English proof. My wife did B.A Honors in English and then MBA from India. So does Letter from B.A.Honours College indicating the medium of education is English on college letterhead is sufficient or do I need to get another letter from her MBA College too? FYI, I am not claiming any points for her English
> 5)	Other than form 80.Is there any other form do I need to fill for my wife ?
> 
> For Kid
> 1)	Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
> 2)	Birth certificate
> 3)	Do I need to fill form 80 for my two year old kid too ?
> 
> Question 2) Does all the above documents needs to be certified by Advocate/Notary Public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?
> 
> Question 3) can I use the same certified copies of employment and education related documents for myself which I sent to ACS (the skills assessment agency) in May 2013.
> Question 4) If answer to Questions 3 is yes then Do I need to get my Latest work experience certified again because it is dated back to May 2013.
> 
> Question 5) Will there be any issue with some documents certified with May 2013 date and some with the latest date of attestation because now I will have to get other documents attested too which ACS did not asked earlier but are required for this Visa application.
> 
> Question 6) Do I need to get my wife’s documents certified as well?
> 
> Question 7) When Do I need to submit my Health certificate and PCC documents
> 
> Question 8) what is the process of obtaining PCC doc from India and Singapore.Pls don’t provide me the Australian website general link for this info. I am looking for real time experience details.
> 
> Question 9) Do we need to fill form 80 with pen in own’s handwriting or Do I need to fill the form first on computer ->take printout sign it and then scan and submit the pdf copy?
> 
> I would be grateful if you can spare some time and respond to my queries.
> 
> It would be even wonderful if someone from India/Singapore who has gone through this process and can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.
> 
> Thank you all Very much for the help and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications
> 
> Regards
> Toyapple9


Sir. If you write such a big blogs in the forum(that too in multiple threads), no one will read it. First submit visa application and do the payment. After that, list of documents to be provided will appear in your visa page. If you have doubt on any particular documents, then ask about it.


----------



## sudhindrags

Any grants today? What about jkg?


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> Any grants today? What about jkg?


Huh..nothing yet


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> Any grants today? What about jkg?


Anshul3333 and sandeep..any updates on ur visa application???? I can see u guys have applied on 16th as well


----------



## mailtosomesh

*DEAR ALL,

Those who got their grant, pls update the tracker.*


----------



## sudhindrags

jkg said:


> Anshul3333 and sandeep..any updates on ur visa application???? I can see u guys have applied on 16th as well


Many who entered data in tracker are not active on the site.

I think call them after 2 months of visa submit. And ask them whether they have received all the documents or any more documents are required. I suggest you to upload form 80. People who have done it has got it in lesser time.


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> Many who entered data in tracker are not active on the site.
> 
> I think call them after 2 months of visa submit. And ask them whether they have received all the documents or any more documents are required. I suggest you to upload form 80. People who have done it has got it in lesser time.


I n hubby already did submit form 80


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> Many who entered data in tracker are not active on the site.
> 
> I think call them after 2 months of visa submit. And ask them whether they have received all the documents or any more documents are required. I suggest you to upload form 80. People who have done it has got it in lesser time.


I n hubby already did submit form 80...n on wat number should i call them plz


----------



## sudhindrags

jkg said:


> I n hubby already did submit form 80...n on wat number should i call them plz


I think someone provided the number. I will pm you. Call early morning 4:00.


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> I think someone provided the number. I will pm you. Call early morning 4:00.


Hey im onshore...


----------



## jkg

mailtosomesh said:


> DEAR ALL,
> 
> Those who got their grant, pls update the tracker.


1 grant as of now for 13th oct applicant


----------



## sudhindrags

jkg said:


> Hey im onshore...


OK. Then call by morning 8:30


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> OK. Then call by morning 8:30


Its already 2:10 pm..but im not sure on wat number do i call..because customer service pll they dont gv any info...
It wd b gud if i get any co teams number


----------



## Viral Patel

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Everyone.

I have submitted my Skill Assessment file for CDR route for Mechanical Engineer and expected the result will come in the month of Feb 2014.

Now I want to change the Job. Can I change the Job at this stage. Will it affect in my result.

Can anyone give guidence on it.


----------



## MMS

mailtosomesh said:


> DEAR ALL, Those who got their grant, pls update the tracker.


Can u re send the sheet please


----------



## Allelockon

hi everyone, I have some questions regarding the submitting process. After I clicked on the invitation from EOI account, I moved to the ImmiAccount and have my application in there. At the moment they required me to do health examination & I just completed it today. Do I have to wait until upload all the documents to submit my application? or just click submit now ? (I'm only lack of Aus PCC & the result of health check.

Many thanks


----------



## MMS

Allelockon said:


> hi everyone, I have some questions regarding the submitting process. After I clicked on the invitation from EOI account, I moved to the ImmiAccount and have my application in there. At the moment they required me to do health examination & I just completed it today. Do I have to wait until upload all the documents to submit my application? or just click submit now ? (I'm only lack of Aus PCC & the result of health check. Many thanks


U can submit anytime after the payment,

I would suggest all docs ASAP and upload PCC etc whenever they r available


----------



## anhthang212

Hi everyone, 

I am new to this forum and would like to seek your advices on the following matter: 

I am currently on 485 (Skilled Graduate Visa) which valid until 03/2016 and have just submitted an application for 190 visa onshore on 3rd December 2014. 

Unfortunately I have some family matter at home that I have to attend hence I will be back to my hometown on 1st February 2015. My question is that whether I should apply for a Bridging B before I travel or not? And if my 190 visa is granted to me when I am at home in February 2015, am I considered as an "offshore" or "onshore" applicant? 

I am asking this since I have stayed in Australia for the last five years and wish to apply for Australia citizenship one year after I get the PR. However, a friend of mine said if your PR is granted when you are overseas then they will consider you as an offshore applicant and when you come back to Australia your past five-year resident in Australia will be waived. Then you have to stay in Australia for the next 4 years to be able to apply for citizenship. Is this correct? 

Thank you very much for your time and clarifications to the above matters.


----------



## mailtosomesh

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## mailtosomesh

*3 GRANTS for today till now.*


----------



## jkg

mailtosomesh said:


> 3 GRANTS for today till now.


Yea..just checked..
20th oct applicants have got their grants ...


----------



## jkg

jkg said:


> Yea..just checked..
> 20th oct applicants have got their grants ...


Im a bit worried now..


----------



## jasdeep

Hi Right number to call GSm Adeliade Team is 0061731367000....

I have called the Co and he said that i have claimed 70 points in my file but i am eligible to 65 points only.In EOI i had mentioned 5+ years exp but ACS assessed less than 5 years.

CO said that he will send an email to me and i have to reply stating that i want to claim 65 points only not 70.
Is this ok or any issue???Is this happened to anyone before????Please suggest me as i am very tensed...!!

Thank you...


----------



## jasdeep

189- 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
IELTS 1 FEB 2014 L 8,R7,W7.5,S 7 OVERALL = 7.5

ACS submitted 02 Sep 2014

Approved positive 08 Sep 2014
EOI submitted 08 Sep 2014
EOI approved 08 Sep 2014

VISA 20 SEP 2014 with 65 points
CO contacted NOV 19 asked for marriage certificate for my non migrating wife and PCC
Pending documents 3 DEC 2014
I Called CO 12 Dec 2014 He asked to give confirmation that i want to claim 65 ponits not 70

Grant -------------------------????????????


----------



## MMS

mailtosomesh said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


Just updated the timeline sheet but wht happened to 190 sheet? only small data is there where did the rest go :confused2:


----------



## tinaozzie

jkg you can call this number +61731367000. It directs to GSM.


----------



## jkg

tinaozzie said:


> jkg you can call this number +61731367000. It directs to GSM.


Yea i called but thy said no CO allocated yet


----------



## tinaozzie

then you have to be patient because i called they said someone has been looking my ápplication and be patient. Check your immi you never know it may get finalised already.


----------



## sivakumar s s

noobrex said:


> Got mine today
> 
> 1. Visa Lodged on 25th Sep
> 2. CO - 27th Nov
> 3. Grant - 11 /12 / 2014
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Would like to thank everyone - Mrocks who is already there and lot other been a long journey now its a new start hell Yea


Many hearty congratulations *noobrex* :cheer2:

It is really exciting to see fast VISA process.

Enjoy this golden moments :first:



Wishing you a happy and prosperous future in OZ.......


----------



## sivakumar s s

mailtosomesh said:


> *3 GRANTS for today till now.*


Who are they?

one is *Swaroop*

Rest two....

Let me check the tracker


----------



## sivakumar s s

sivakumar s s said:


> Who are they?
> 
> one is *Swaroop*
> 
> Rest two....
> 
> Let me check the tracker


Today ......Four till now

189----------------------------------------------

*
Piglet
Aarti
Wulber78*

190----------------------------------------------
*
Swaroop*


----------



## MMS

sivakumar s s said:


> Who are they? one is Swaroop Rest two.... Let me check the tracker


Yesterday I guess there were 9 
Can't confirm anything from tracker specially for 190?


----------



## VRS

jasdeep said:


> Hi Right number to call GSm Adeliade Team is 0061731367000....
> 
> I have called the Co and he said that i have claimed 70 points in my file but i am eligible to 65 points only.In EOI i had mentioned 5+ years exp but ACS assessed less than 5 years.
> 
> CO said that he will send an email to me and i have to reply stating that i want to claim 65 points only not 70.
> Is this ok or any issue???Is this happened to anyone before????Please suggest me as i am very tensed...!!
> 
> Thank you...


Hi, i am sure you have submitted all docs to ACS, if they do not assess all the docs then its their fault. 

Please agree to COs mail as 65 will also earn you your PR visa.


----------



## ravsingh

sivakumar s s said:


> Today ......Four till now
> 
> 189----------------------------------------------
> 
> *
> Piglet
> Aarti
> Wulber78*
> 
> 190----------------------------------------------
> *
> Swaroop*


Hi siva
Whz swaroop login date??? It's not in tracker


----------



## jasdeep

This happened in EOI.Because in EOI i put all of my experience of total 9 years and that made my points = 70.
Anyways, CO sent an email to me and i am gona reply that it was by mistake and i want to go with 65 points.

I am sure it would not affect my VISA grant...


----------



## sivakumar s s

ravsingh said:


> Hi siva
> Whz swaroop login date??? It's not in tracker


Hi Ravsingh,

you mean lodged date: 

*His Visa Lodged Date - 22-10-2014

GRANT -TODAY (Happy Santa) *




hi swaroop,

apologize, w/o your consent, Iam sharing your information..


----------



## ravsingh

Ok thanks siva 190 is faster I think they have granted who applied on 27 oct also


----------



## WittViki

ravsingh said:


> Ok thanks siva 190 is faster I think they have granted who applied on 27 oct also


November applicants ... fingers crossed...
As of now CO is yet to be allocated


----------



## sivakumar s s

WittViki said:


> November applicants ... fingers crossed...
> As of now CO is yet to be allocated


*Is there any cut off date like upto OCT2014 ? only considered before holidays.*

I guess not.

But generally after 2 months CO are allocated because of huge pile of applications.

Also, quite funny to ask. Is there any chance for Nov applications... at least before feb 2015.


----------



## fly2shashi

VRS said:


> Hi, i am sure you have submitted all docs to ACS, if they do not assess all the docs then its their fault.
> 
> Please agree to COs mail as 65 will also earn you your PR visa.


No, it's not ACS' fault. In the letter issued, ACS would have clearly mentioned from which month/year applicant has been assessed positive for that occupation. The reason they deduct the experience is to have applicant's degree education (non-it background especially) comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with major in computing. Out of 8 years, ACS deducted 4 years of mine.

When we submit our EOI, it's our responsibility to select the experience as relevant if ACS has assessed it to be relevant.


----------



## fly2shashi

noobrex said:


> Thanks buddy  I would like to assure you that I would be here and  i am planning to become a MARA lawyer
> 
> are you in delhi ?


Heh he he.. Becoming MARA will indeed earn you a lot money 

I am in UK on an assignment.


----------



## XINGSINGH

VRS said:


> Hi, i am sure you have submitted all docs to ACS, if they do not assess all the docs then its their fault.
> 
> Please agree to COs mail as 65 will also earn you your PR visa.


Vrs is right

U just confirm 65 and will get grant soon

Have came accross many such post in forum where in people have confirmed reduction and got visa within snap


----------



## WittViki

sivakumar s s said:


> Is there any cut off date like upto OCT2014 ? only considered before holidays.
> 
> I guess not.
> 
> But generally after 2 months CO are allocated because of huge pile of applications.
> 
> Also, quite funny to ask. Is there any chance for Nov applications... at least before feb 2015.


Agreed 

I have lodged on 5th Nov
So by the logic of 2 months we should expect CO allocation by 2nd week of Jan 2015.... 

But as Oct applicants are getting grants .. curiosity and hopes both go high...


----------



## sudhindrags

XINGSINGH said:


> Vrs is right
> 
> U just confirm 65 and will get grant soon
> 
> Have came accross many such post in forum where in people have confirmed reduction and got visa within snap


No sir. If ACS has assessed it as less that 5 years, and if you disagree, you should have get it corrected before filing EOI. And if ACS days only that many years are accountable, then you should always file EOI with same. But you seems to be safe since you have enough points. Just do what Co says.


----------



## sudhindrags

WittViki said:


> Agreed
> 
> I have lodged on 5th Nov
> So by the logic of 2 months we should expect CO allocation by 2nd week of Jan 2015....
> 
> But as Oct applicants are getting grants .. curiosity and hopes both go high...


3 months is the sla for them. So it depends on your luck.


----------



## XINGSINGH

VRS said:


> Hi, i am sure you have submitted all docs to ACS, if they do not assess all the docs then its their fault.
> 
> Please agree to COs mail as 65 will also earn you your PR visa.


Vrs is right

U just confirm 65 and will get grant soon

Have came accross many such post in forum where in people have confirmed reduction and got visa within snap


----------



## Indian-in-Sweden

sivakumar s s said:


> Who are they?
> 
> one is *Swaroop*
> 
> Rest two....
> 
> Let me check the tracker


Hi All,

How come we see grants for 20th October when the tracker shows no updates for applicants from 17th to 20th October. I guess these may have got CO allocated but not updated the tracker sheet.
I dont think CO might have picked applications without following the date order.

Anyone has any inputs on these ?


----------



## jkg

Indian-in-Sweden said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How come we see grants for 20th October when the tracker shows no updates for applicants from 17th to 20th October. I guess these may have got CO allocated but not updated the tracker sheet.
> I dont think CO might have picked applications without following the date order.
> 
> Anyone has any inputs on these ?


I am 16th oct applicant and no CO yet


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> *Is there any cut off date like upto OCT2014 ? only considered before holidays.*
> 
> I guess not.
> 
> But generally after 2 months CO are allocated because of huge pile of applications.
> 
> Also, quite funny to ask. Is there any chance for Nov applications... at least before feb 2015.


Ya, every possibility is there before Feb 2015 if the docs are front loaded. I lodged on 06Dec2014 and am still hopeful before Feb end!! Jai Shri Krishna, hope all goes well and soon I will my phone make heavenly email sound!! GRANT!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Indian-in-Sweden said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How come we see grants for 20th October when the tracker shows no updates for applicants from 17th to 20th October. I guess these may have got CO allocated but not updated the tracker sheet.
> I dont think CO might have picked applications without following the date order.
> 
> Anyone has any inputs on these ?


Other possibilities: 
*

other priorities applications (time to time changes as suggested by Aus gov.)
speed of Processing teams (I heard brisbane team are quite fast nowadays)
no. of applications outside our tracker
*


----------



## Indian-in-Sweden

sivakumar s s said:


> Other possibilities:
> *
> 
> other priorities applications (time to time changes as suggested by Aus gov.)
> speed of Processing teams (I heard brisbane team are quite fast nowadays)
> no. of applications outside our tracker
> *


Hi sivakumar,

I agree but I have taken examples from our tracker sheet and all are for 189 visa .
So Ideally whichever team is faster , they should pick the next available by dates. 

I dont understand how come these did not get CO allocated also and 20th October got it and grant given ..


----------



## sudhindrags

Indian-in-Sweden said:


> Hi sivakumar,
> 
> I agree but I have taken examples from our tracker sheet and all are for 189 visa .
> So Ideally whichever team is faster , they should pick the next available by dates.
> 
> I dont understand how come these did not get CO allocated also and 20th October got it and grant given ..


They will have their own algorithm and priorities for CO allocation. I have been observing that, people who have uploaded form 80 and 1221 gets CO allocation as per the pattern most of the time. Also, it depends on nationality and many other factors I think.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Indian-in-Sweden said:


> Hi sivakumar,
> 
> I agree but I have taken examples from our tracker sheet and all are for 189 visa .
> So Ideally whichever team is faster , they should pick the next available by dates.
> 
> I dont understand how come these did not get CO allocated also and 20th October got it and grant given ..


Thats what we have to be :fingerscrossed: and await for the golden mail.
There may be surprise even 25th Nov can get a grant on next week. Be positive.... If not next month ..... We have done our part better and Lets wait for time to come up :cheer2:

*As some one told luck is also a factor, we need to add.*

Please update ur signature as well and also when you had lodged.

All the best for you to get direct grant ASAP


----------



## Nimish_tanna

Hi,

189 lodged : 11 Sept, 2014
CO Allotted and asked for PCC & medicals: 13th Nov
Employment Verification call: 26th Nov
Since then, no news!

Any idea how much time it will take more? I have heard the Australians are off from 23rd Dec!


----------



## sudhindrags

Nimish_tanna said:


> Hi,
> 
> 189 lodged : 11 Sept, 2014
> CO Allotted and asked for PCC & medicals: 13th Nov
> Employment Verification call: 26th Nov
> Since then, no news!
> 
> Any idea how much time it will take more? I have heard the Australians are off from 23rd Dec!


I think you should give a call to them. Wow.. they did employment verification also!!!


----------



## Nimish_tanna

Yes. I have heard they do it in most cases. Many applicants don't come to know about this though


----------



## alok.ibshyd

Dear Fellow Members,

Request kind guidance on Visa Application for Australia.

I have 6+ years experience as Branch Manager in Bank. Hence Skill Set 149914 (Financial Institution Branch Manager) is mentioned in Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL) however it is not there in Skilled Occupation List (SOL).

So my queries are :-
1. Should I go for Cat 189 Visa or Cat 190 Visa?
2. Should I take help from Migrating Agent Like Y-Axis or independently I should apply?

Will Really Appreciate someone's guidance on this.

Rgds


----------



## siva19

Mates, I need small clarification.

Yesterday I received grant for myself , wife & Child. I am able to verify the status through VEVO either TRN or visa grant number, but my spouse & child visa details will be displayed if I use their visa grant number, it did not display through TRN number. 

Is that ok ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

siva19 said:


> Mates, I need small clarification.
> 
> Yesterday I received grant for myself , wife & Child. I am able to verify the status through VEVO either TRN or visa grant number, but my spouse & child visa details will be displayed if I use their visa grant number, it did not display through TRN number.
> 
> Is that ok ?


yes it is . don't worry


----------



## MMS

TheExpatriate said:


> yes it is . don't worry


Hi expatriate 

Where have u been was missing u


----------



## MMS

siva19 said:


> Mates, I need small clarification. Yesterday I received grant for myself , wife & Child. I am able to verify the status through VEVO either TRN or visa grant number, but my spouse & child visa details will be displayed if I use their visa grant number, it did not display through TRN number. Is that ok ?


Dear sive 

TRN is only for principle applicant even when u click the option of TRN there is a ? Sign if u click that it will explain u the same thing relax and enjoy the moment journey has just began


----------



## MMS

Hi can any one help how to make your signature as ure timeline


----------



## girlaussie

On the top bar go to *Quick Links*, click on *Edit Signature*, preview & save.

Girl Aussie



MMS said:


> Hi can any one help how to make your signature as ure timeline


----------



## MMS

girlaussie said:


> On the top bar go to Quick Links, click on Edit Signature, preview & save. Girl Aussie


Thanks


----------



## dreamland

congratulations to everyone who got their grants recently!

I have a question hope someone will answer,
I THINK I MADE A MISTAKE IN MY APPLICATION!

spouse is doing her training program in her country and i mentioned my address for both in the application ,CO asked PCC for spouse from my country and I have given the explanation of her stay which is less than 220 days(in last 3 years), than nxt step co ask for the passport copies last 10 years for my wife was uploaded, than co asked for form 80 , only for my wife and uploaded on Monday and still no response.
My worry is I am from September batch and it has been almost 3 months since I applied.

Is it an issue that I have mentioned my address for both? (presently she has PR in my country but she is doing her training in her country)
Is there Any form I should fill up to explain CO?
Is this happened to anyone before?
Your response will be appreciated!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Nimish_tanna said:


> Hi,
> 
> 189 lodged : 11 Sept, 2014
> CO Allotted and asked for PCC & medicals: 13th Nov
> Employment Verification call: 26th Nov
> Since then, no news!
> 
> Any idea how much time it will take more? I have heard the Australians are off from 23rd Dec!


Hi nimish

Whom they called for verification and what they asked. Did they called all of ur employers or only current one. Did they sent email also


----------



## toyapple9

Hi Friends,

I have to submit my documents (Myself+my wife+ 2 year old kid) and I am checking the document checklist at immi website.

immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/189.aspx

As per this checklist *"All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."*

So i am confused,do I need to get each and every document for all 3 of us certified by notary public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?Can someone who has completed the process please clarify.

It would be even wonderful if someone from India/Singapore who has gone through this process and can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.

Thank you all Very much for the help and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications

Regards
Toyapple9


----------



## toyapple9

Hi Friends,

I have to submit my documents (Myself+my wife+ 2 year old kid) and I am checking the document checklist at immi website.

immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/189.aspx

As per this checklist "All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."

So i am confused,do I need to get each and every document for all 3 of us certified by notary public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?Can someone who has completed the process please clarify.

It would be even wonderful if someone from India/Singapore who has gone through this process and can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.

Thank you all Very much for the help and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications

Regards
Toyapple9


----------



## jkg

toyapple9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have to submit my documents (Myself+my wife+ 2 year old kid) and I am checking the document checklist at immi website.
> 
> immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/189.aspx
> 
> As per this checklist "All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."
> 
> So i am confused,do I need to get each and every document for all 3 of us certified by notary public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?Can someone who has completed the process please clarify.
> 
> It would be even wonderful if someone from India/Singapore who has gone through this process and can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.
> 
> Thank you all Very much for the help and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications
> 
> Regards
> Toyapple9


Color scan copies will do...


----------



## netrav

Hello Dear Members,
I have just recieved my Grant Mail this morning around 2.30AM
189 subvisa Granted for all 3 family members including me
Im always thankful to all the members who helped me during this process
I applied on my own and didnt go with any agent/consultant
My first source of information is expatforum only
without a doubt I can say this is one of the best interactive online community
Once again thanks a lot and pray for other members to get their Grant at the earliest
Time to update my signature


----------



## netrav

Hello Dear Members,
I have just recieved my Grant Mail this morning around 2.30AM
189 subvisa Granted for all 3 family members including me
Im always thankful to all the members who helped me during this process
I applied on my own and didnt go with any agent/consultant
My first source of information is expatforum only
without a doubt I can say this is one of the best interactive online community
Once again thanks a lot and pray for other members to get their Grant at the earliest
Time to update my signature


----------



## KeeDa

netrav,

Congrats. Is your IED 04.May.2015? I notice that the least of your PCC and Meds is 25.Oct.2014. So, shouldn't your IED be 24.Oct.2015?


----------



## jkg

netrav said:


> Hello Dear Members,
> I have just recieved my Grant Mail this morning around 2.30AM
> 189 subvisa Granted for all 3 family members including me
> Im always thankful to all the members who helped me during this process
> I applied on my own and didnt go with any agent/consultant
> My first source of information is expatforum only
> without a doubt I can say this is one of the best interactive online community
> Once again thanks a lot and pray for other members to get their Grant at the earliest
> Time to update my signature


Congrats


----------



## bym007

ToyTowner said:


> netrav,
> 
> Congrats. Is your IED 04.May.2015? I notice that the least of your PCC and Meds is 25.Oct.2014. So, shouldn't your IED be 24.Oct.2015?


Wondering the same about landing date ??
Also, which nationality are you ?


----------



## toyapple9

Hi Friends,

I have to submit my documents (Myself+my wife+ 2 year old kid) and I am checking the document checklist at immi website.

immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/189.aspx

As per this checklist "All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."

But some forum members are saying that colour scan copies will do and no need for any notarized/certified stamp on any documents.

So i am somewhat confused,do I need to get each and every document for all 3 of us certified by notary public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?Can someone who has completed the process please clarify.

It would be even wonderful if someone from India/Singapore who has gone through this process and can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.

Thank you all Very much for the help and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications

Regards
Toyapple9


----------



## tinaozzie

what happen to your application, jkg???


----------



## Abhijazz

Today is the day folks!!! 

Finally finallyy after a year long process, through all f ur immense support (lil bit f agents also i would say) I have been granted Australian Permanent Residence Visa (189 category). 

This definitely goes for the biiiggg celebration!! U guys made it possible.. !! Thanks to all!!


----------



## cprogramer84

*Congrats!*

congratulations on the grant!
One question though is from your signature i see that you have undergone PCC in DEC and medicals in OCT, but still you first entry date is may 2015, why is this so?

thanks,




netrav said:


> Hello Dear Members,
> I have just recieved my Grant Mail this morning around 2.30AM
> 189 subvisa Granted for all 3 family members including me
> Im always thankful to all the members who helped me during this process
> I applied on my own and didnt go with any agent/consultant
> My first source of information is expatforum only
> without a doubt I can say this is one of the best interactive online community
> Once again thanks a lot and pray for other members to get their Grant at the earliest
> Time to update my signature


----------



## MMS

Abhijazz said:


> Today is the day folks!!! Finally finallyy after a year long process, through all f ur immense support (lil bit f agents also i would say) I have been granted Australian Permanent Residence Visa (189 category). This definitely goes for the biiiggg celebration!! U guys made it possible.. !! Thanks to all!!


Congrats Bro 

Enjoy ure moment stay blessed


----------



## netrav

cprogramer84 said:


> congratulations on the grant!
> One question though is from your signature i see that you have undergone PCC in DEC and medicals in OCT, but still you first entry date is may 2015, why is this so?
> 
> thanks,


Even Im not sure why they gave this early first entry date 
my sole purpose of applying PCC very late went in vain 
Neverthless Im happy that I got a grant


----------



## netrav

bym007 said:


> wondering the same about landing date ??
> Also, which nationality are you ?


im an indian


----------



## mahbubul

Hi Everybody

I am a new member in this forum.


----------



## mahbubul

Can anyone tell me please how long it will take to get assessed from Engineers Australia? I submitted my CDR on 27th October. It will be appreciated, if someone can predict the outcome date from EA.


----------



## mahbubul

Is there any body from Qatar who is following this forum?


----------



## mahbubul

I need someone, who also applied to EA on 27th or near dates of it from month of October 2014. Please contact me through my email. it is so.1976(add)yahoo(dot)com


----------



## sudhindrags

netrav said:


> Even Im not sure why they gave this early first entry date
> my sole purpose of applying PCC very late went in vain
> Neverthless Im happy that I got a grant


You can drop a mail asking for the same?


----------



## mahbubul

Waiting is the most frustrating period. Lets wait up to 13th week and see what Allah grant for me.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys

My spouse surname is not mentioned on her graduation and post graduate docs. But passport 10th 12 th ielts all have complete name and I think we have may mentioned that in visa application. Is this going to be a problem.

Can we rectify this


----------



## MMS

sudhindrags said:


> You can drop a mail asking for the same?


I suggest if u can travel before that date with no issues, don't bother them

Again my thought


----------



## siva19

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys
> 
> My spouse surname is not mentioned on her graduation and post graduate docs. But passport 10th 12 th ielts all have complete name and I think we have may mentioned that in visa application. Is this going to be a problem.
> 
> Can we rectify this


Your wife can submit self affidavit stating that all the names are same. No issues on this.


----------



## shiksu

Dear All

I got invitation for 190 visa from NSW.

I need police clearance from US, India and Australia. I have already got one from India.

I am waiting for US clearance and still need to apply for Australian Police Clearance. 

Do you think it is fine to apply for visa before I get all the police clearances?

Do I also need to get medical done before applying for visa?


----------



## KeeDa

shiksu said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got invitation for 190 visa from NSW.
> 
> I need police clearance from US, India and Australia. I have already got one from India.
> 
> I am waiting for US clearance and still need to apply for Australian Police Clearance.
> 
> Do you think it is fine to apply for visa before I get all the police clearances?
> 
> Do I also need to get medical done before applying for visa?


1. You can go ahead and apply for visa and later upload the PCC's as and when they are issued.
2. You cannot do medicals before applying for visa. With your visa application, you get a TRN. This number has to be given for the eMedical, and they will themselves upload the outcome of your medicals against this TRN.


----------



## cprogramer84

*congrats*

Enjoy this moment, on a lighter note I guess they want you to witness the world cup 




netrav said:


> Even Im not sure why they gave this early first entry date
> my sole purpose of applying PCC very late went in vain
> Neverthless Im happy that I got a grant


----------



## bym007

mahbubul said:


> Is there any body from Qatar who is following this forum?


Check the tracker here:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## XINGSINGH

siva19 said:


> Your wife can submit self affidavit stating that all the names are same. No issues on this.


In one of my document my surname was added and rest all are without surname ao just mentioned that detail in known by other names coloumn. Now can I declare she's known by another name using some form


----------



## sudhindrags

cprogramer84 said:


> Enjoy this moment, on a lighter note I guess they want you to witness the world cup


On a lighter note, it will be difficult to go during World Cup time. Flight tickets will be costlier, it will be difficult to get temporary accommodations. Also, if he is planning to go alone first and then get the rest of the family members after getting the job, that will become really difficult.


----------



## sivakumar s s

netrav said:


> Hello Dear Members,
> I have just recieved my Grant Mail this morning around 2.30AM
> 189 subvisa Granted for all 3 family members including me
> Im always thankful to all the members who helped me during this process
> I applied on my own and didnt go with any agent/consultant
> My first source of information is expatforum only
> without a doubt I can say this is one of the best interactive online community
> Once again thanks a lot and pray for other members to get their Grant at the earliest
> Time to update my signature


Many hearty congratulations Netrav :;cheer2:

You won the golden :first:


----------



## sivakumar s s

alok.ibshyd said:


> Dear Fellow Members,
> 
> Request kind guidance on Visa Application for Australia.
> 
> I have 6+ years experience as Branch Manager in Bank. Hence Skill Set 149914 (Financial Institution Branch Manager) is mentioned in Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL) however it is not there in Skilled Occupation List (SOL).
> 
> So my queries are :-
> 1. Should I go for Cat 189 Visa or Cat 190 Visa?
> 2. Should I take help from Migrating Agent Like Y-Axis or independently I should apply?
> 
> Will Really Appreciate someone's guidance on this.
> 
> Rgds


If it is not in SOL, cannot go with 189.

Proceed with CSOL 190. Which state your applying. Do a bit of analysis about that state. 


YAXIS is doing good..... Documentation is very nice but bit slow in process. You have to be proactive with them


----------



## sivakumar s s

Abhijazz said:


> Today is the day folks!!!
> 
> Finally finallyy after a year long process, through all f ur immense support (lil bit f agents also i would say) I have been granted Australian Permanent Residence Visa (189 category).
> 
> This definitely goes for the biiiggg celebration!! U guys made it possible.. !! Thanks to all!!


Many hearty Congrats Abhijazz :first:

:cheer2: this golden moments


----------



## sivakumar s s

netrav said:


> Even Im not sure why they gave this early first entry date
> my sole purpose of applying PCC very late went in vain
> Neverthless Im happy that I got a grant


Are you single or married.

It is surprised to see your IED....


----------



## dreamland

Hi Everyone!
can somebody response to my query?
Thank you


----------



## bym007

dreamland said:


> Hi Everyone!
> can somebody response to my query?
> Thank you


What was your query again ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

sudhindrags said:


> You can drop a mail asking for the same?


Netrav Pls dont do like this.......

Better Leave it as it is and start your plans and change priorities.... 


It will create bad impression that intending for AUS immigration but wanna to postpone IED.


----------



## sivakumar s s

shiksu said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got invitation for 190 visa from NSW.
> 
> I need police clearance from US, India and Australia. I have already got one from India.
> 
> I am waiting for US clearance and still need to apply for Australian Police Clearance.
> 
> Do you think it is fine to apply for visa before I get all the police clearances?
> 
> Do I also need to get medical done before applying for visa?


First of all Congratulations for the GRANT - Especially from NSW....

Apply for VISA.

Then go ahead with PCC and Medicals..

*
Also could share that about your Indian PCC from Embassy.
Some one is waiting for this in the following thread*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ce-clearance-certificate-145.html#post5967817


----------



## sivakumar s s

dreamland said:


> Hi Everyone!
> can somebody response to my query?
> Thank you


Dear

Your case is quite peculiar. Those faced this situation can support you.

Also other senior expats....

*Can EXPARTriate help him?*


----------



## girlaussie

Yes you can apply for visa & provide PCC later. 

You can get HAP Id for medical before you apply or wait for your CO to request for it.

Girl Aussie



shiksu said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got invitation for 190 visa from NSW.
> 
> I need police clearance from US, India and Australia. I have already got one from India.
> 
> I am waiting for US clearance and still need to apply for Australian Police Clearance.
> 
> Do you think it is fine to apply for visa before I get all the police clearances?
> 
> Do I also need to get medical done before applying for visa?


----------



## girlaussie

CO may ask for PCC even for less than 1 year, why can't she provide it? 

Girl Aussie



dreamland said:


> spouse is doing her training program in her country and i mentioned my address for both in the application ,CO asked PCC for spouse from my country and I have given the explanation of her stay which is less than 220 days(in last 3 years), than nxt step co ask for the passport copies last 10 years for my wife was uploaded, than co asked for form 80 , only for my wife and uploaded on Monday and still no response.
> My worry is I am from September batch and it has been almost 3 months since I applied.
> 
> Is it an issue that I have mentioned my address for both? (presently she has PR in my country but she is doing her training in her country)
> Is there Any form I should fill up to explain CO?
> Is this happened to anyone before?
> Your response will be appreciated!


----------



## XINGSINGH

sivakumar s s said:


> If it is not in SOL, cannot go with 189.
> 
> Proceed with CSOL 190. Which state your applying. Do a bit of analysis about that state.
> 
> YAXIS is doing good..... Documentation is very nice but bit slow in process. You have to be proactive with them


Alok do it on ur own

Just type on the forum and u will get answer

No need to hire any agent

If u really want then hire one who charges after visa is granted bcoz he will work for u and one who takes money in advance will not be that much interested I have gone thru this trauma twice


----------



## MWS

RE 189 VISA TIMELINE AFTER CASE OFFICER ALLOCATION?
Does anyone know how long it takes from allocation of case officer to visa grant decision? I have uploaded medical and PCC, and my agent has uploaded all the forms, including form 80... ( only form not uploaded, as they have not requested it, is the letter proving employment)?i read it can take less than one month?thanks


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys how do we know that documents have been recieved by co once they r uploaded


----------



## alok.ibshyd

XINGSINGH said:


> Alok do it on ur own
> 
> Just type on the forum and u will get answer
> 
> No need to hire any agent
> 
> If u really want then hire one who charges after visa is granted bcoz he will work for u and one who takes money in advance will not be that much interested I have gone thru this trauma twice


Thanks XingSingh.

Do you have any idea of an Agent who takes money after Visa Grant? Plz suggest.


----------



## alok.ibshyd

sivakumar s s said:


> If it is not in SOL, cannot go with 189.
> 
> Proceed with CSOL 190. Which state your applying. Do a bit of analysis about that state.
> 
> YAXIS is doing good..... Documentation is very nice but bit slow in process. You have to be proactive with them


Thanks Sivakumar.

As per my research I think EOI is the 1st step for 190. 

Should I clear the IELTS and then apply EOI or Appky EOI and simultaneously go for IELTS?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Yes in chandigarh my 2 friends got thru him

Any ways thias forum is best

U can do on ur own trust me

Refer to My journey to Australian pr thread
Mainak has beautifully described the process.

Rest is ur choice


----------



## XINGSINGH

First get ur assessment done


----------



## alok.ibshyd

XINGSINGH said:


> First get ur assessment done


I paid 1680 Rs for evaluation via Y Axis. They confirmed that Financial institution Branch Manager is open in South Australia.


----------



## dreamland

girlaussie said:


> CO may ask for PCC even for less than 1 year, why can't she provide it?
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thank you for your response, she has already applied for her PCC, it may take another 2 weeks time .
is it an issue that I have mentioned same address for both in application form even though she is not living with me in the same address?
but in form 80 i have mentioned about her address where presently she lives.


----------



## TheExpatriate

dreamland said:


> Thank you for your response, she has already applied for her PCC, it may take another 2 weeks time .
> is it an issue that I have mentioned same address for both in application form even though she is not living with me in the same address?
> but in form 80 i have mentioned about her address where presently she lives.


submit form 1023 just to be sure, and next time please make sure you answer questions precisely.


----------



## dreamland

spouse is doing her training program in her country and i mentioned my address for both in the application ,CO asked PCC for spouse from my country and I have given the explanation of her stay which is less than 220 days(in last 3 years), than nxt step co ask for the passport copies last 10 years for my wife was uploaded, than co asked for form 80 , only for my wife and uploaded on Monday and still no response.
My worry is I am from September batch and it has been almost 3 months since I applied.

Is it an issue that I have mentioned my address for both? (presently she has PR in my country but she is doing her training in her country)
Is there Any form I should fill up to explain CO?
Is this happened to anyone before?
Your response will be appreciated!


----------



## dreamland

TheExpatriate said:


> submit form 1023 just to be sure, and next time please make sure you answer questions precisely.


Thank you very much for your response!


----------



## toyapple9

Hi Netrav,

Congratulations for your grant !

Can I check one thing ? I have to submit my documents (Myself+my wife+ 2 year old kid) and I am checking the Visa 189 document checklist at immi website.

immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/189.aspx

As per this checklist "All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."

So i am confused,do I need to get each and every document for all 3 of us certified by notary public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?Can you please confirm how did you do it ?

It would be even wonderful if you can share your contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.

Thank you Very much for the help!

Regards
Toyapple9


----------



## Siriish

When will CO be assigned after lodging the visa?


----------



## shiksu

sivakumar s s said:


> First of all Congratulations for the GRANT - Especially from NSW....
> 
> Apply for VISA.
> 
> Then go ahead with PCC and Medicals..
> 
> *
> Also could share that about your Indian PCC from Embassy.
> Some one is waiting for this in the following thread*
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ce-clearance-certificate-145.html#post5967817


Thank you for your reply.

I am going overseas for a month. Will it be fine in case CO ask for further documents, as it will only be able to provide anything after I return.

Usually how long does it take to get CO allocated?


----------



## myboat

*Can I apply for Queensland nomination as a current Phd student?*

Thanks for the wonderful information on this forum. Please I am not sure if my question has already been answered previously, I will happy if it has and I could be directed too. Thanks

My question:

I have exactly 2 years work experience overseas after my undergraduate studies but currently studying in Queensland as PhD student on the visa 574. I can claim the following points
Age 30 points
IELTS 10 points
Education 15
Queensland nomination 5
I can therefore have 60 points if nominated. My question is can current student (not graduated yet at least 8 months more) be nomitnated by states in this case Queensland? And if yes, will there be any problem with DIAC when making application with DIAC. Thanks for your response.


----------



## TeamRanger

toyapple9 said:


> Hi Friends, I have to submit my documents (Myself+my wife+ 2 year old kid) and I am checking the document checklist at immi website. immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/189.aspx As per this checklist "All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents." So i am confused,do I need to get each and every document for all 3 of us certified by notary public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?Can someone who has completed the process please clarify. It would be even wonderful if someone from India/Singapore who has gone through this process and can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information. Thank you all Very much for the help and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications Regards Toyapple9


Toyapple9, please update your signature to reflect your current status.

You just need color scan of all documents in order to upload to eVisa. But when you have to get it assessed by assessment authority, you need to get it certified by a notary public.

P.S: there are dedicated threads for each stage and type of visa/occupation codes etc. go through them and you will an idea of the process. 

All the best


----------



## XINGSINGH

alok.ibshyd said:


> I paid 1680 Rs for evaluation via Y Axis. They confirmed that Financial institution Branch Manager is open in South Australia.


Check on ur own


----------



## sevnik0202

Guys I landed in Australia yesterday. Planning to get the cards for my bank account and medicare done tomorrow.


----------



## Hector_2014

Hi All,

I have uploaded all the relevant documents in my PR application. Currently, the status of each document is "Received".

Can some one from his or her experience let me know how much time does it take from here?

I have yet to receive my and my wife's PCC. After receiving the same, I would proceed on with my medicals.


----------



## MMS

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys I landed in Australia yesterday. Planning to get the cards for my bank account and medicare done tomorrow.


Great,

Which city u are in all is good?


----------



## MMS

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All, I have uploaded all the relevant documents in my PR application. Currently, the status of each document is "Received". Can some one from his or her experience let me know how much time does it take from here? I have yet to receive my and my wife's PCC. After receiving the same, I would proceed on with my medicals.



Why do u have to wait for PCC to go for medicals?

U can proceed with medicals ASAP and let PCC come u can upload that latter.


----------



## Hector_2014

MMS said:


> Why do u have to wait for PCC to go for medicals?
> 
> U can proceed with medicals ASAP and let PCC come u can upload that latter.


I Know... But my passport wud be returned along with the PCC... Hence I am stuck... 

In the meanwhile, shud I go ahead and submit my form 80?

P.S: I was under the assumption that passport is mandatory for Medicals.. is this not the case?


----------



## MMS

Hector_2014 said:


> I Know... But my passport wud be returned along with the PCC... Hence I am stuck...  In the meanwhile, shud I go ahead and submit my form 80? P.S: I was under the assumption that passport is mandatory for Medicals.. is this not the case?


Yes passport is a must as an identity for medicals.

And as for form 80 if u have it ready no harm uploading it, it is always a very big MIGHT ask for it seen


----------



## sevnik0202

MMS said:


> Great,
> 
> Which city u are in all is good?


Glenroy, Melbourne allz well but sun sets around 9.


----------



## MMS

sevnik0202 said:


> Glenroy, Melbourne allz well but sun sets around 9.


Nice u can have more beach time  

Take it easy


----------



## sevnik0202

MMS said:


> Nice u can have more beach time
> 
> Take it easy


Already had frnds here and since landing on 13th 6.30 am I hv not slept a lot.


----------



## zohaibjan

I have a question. Alhamdulillah I have received an invitation for 190 Visa, and now I have to file for the final visa process. I was gathering up all the documents and I got me my Family Registration Certificate. I have one elder sister and me and my parents. My elder sister moved to UK and has been there since the last 20 years she got married and is settled there. In my family registration certification the official said that your sister is no longer a part of your family as she is no longer a citizen of Pakistan and its just you and your parents. That means there is only 3 of us now. So in form 80 and 181 do I include her name as my sister or not ? Moreover if I am the only son then that makes my parents dependents but I didnt include any dependents in my EOI wouldnt that cause any problem for me ?

Please advise and thank you in advance.

Regards


----------



## expat.ict

Hi,

Do we have to mention all the visit to other countries under this question??

"Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?"

Like I am in Malaysia working here on employment Pass so I select it as my usual country of residence so now I will mention all the trips back to my country before and during my stay here. 
But Should I also mention some tourist visit to outher countries?? like I visited Singapore and Thailand for only 3 days each, so Do I need to mention these 2 tourist visits or not?


----------



## mattcuz

netrav said:


> Hello Dear Members,
> I have just recieved my Grant Mail this morning around 2.30AM
> 189 subvisa Granted for all 3 family members including me
> Im always thankful to all the members who helped me during this process
> I applied on my own and didnt go with any agent/consultant
> My first source of information is expatforum only
> without a doubt I can say this is one of the best interactive online community
> Once again thanks a lot and pray for other members to get their Grant at the earliest
> Time to update my signature


Wooohooo. Love it!!


----------



## TeamRanger

Hector_2014 said:


> I Know... But my passport wud be returned along with the PCC... Hence I am stuck...  In the meanwhile, shud I go ahead and submit my form 80? P.S: I was under the assumption that passport is mandatory for Medicals.. is this not the case?


Make sure form 80 is the last document you upload. Reason being you should review it thoroughly to ensure you don't miss or give any wrong info.


----------



## Siji Pillai

Hi this my first post. I need some help regarding my application.

I have complete my Vetasses and got a positive as well as 7 in each band for Ielts with an overall of 7.5.My occupation is HR adviser. I have been told this is currently available in WA and NT states.However,It seems WA only nominates if you have an offer in hand which doesn't make much sense and NT requires us to show funds of 50K AUD. Moreover I've been told that NT seems to reject most applications??im very confused and in need f some guidance on the above.Could u b kind enough to help with this or refer to someone you may know who could help,please?


----------



## TeamRanger

zohaibjan said:


> I have a question. Alhamdulillah I have received an invitation for 190 Visa, and now I have to file for the final visa process. I was gathering up all the documents and I got me my Family Registration Certificate. I have one elder sister and me and my parents. My elder sister moved to UK and has been there since the last 20 years she got married and is settled there. In my family registration certification the official said that your sister is no longer a part of your family as she is no longer a citizen of Pakistan and its just you and your parents. That means there is only 3 of us now. So in form 80 and 181 do I include her name as my sister or not ? Moreover if I am the only son then that makes my parents dependents but I didnt include any dependents in my EOI wouldnt that cause any problem for me ? Please advise and thank you in advance. Regards


You should mention about your sister under siblings section of form 80 , at the column for citizenship mention her current citizenship and year (UK 1994?)

If you are planning to take your parents to Oz either now or later include them in eVisa as either migrating or non migrating dependents. CO will ask for medicals and PCC for them for the cases. If this is not the case , then you do as you mentioned in EOI. And give their details in form 80.


----------



## TeamRanger

expat.ict said:


> Hi, Do we have to mention all the visit to other countries under this question?? "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" Like I am in Malaysia working here on employment Pass so I select it as my usual country of residence so now I will mention all the trips back to my country before and during my stay here. But Should I also mention some tourist visit to outher countries?? like I visited Singapore and Thailand for only 3 days each, so Do I need to mention these 2 tourist visits or not?


Yes you should mention all countries you have visited.


----------



## TheExpatriate

zohaibjan said:


> I have a question. Alhamdulillah I have received an invitation for 190 Visa, and now I have to file for the final visa process. I was gathering up all the documents and I got me my Family Registration Certificate. I have one elder sister and me and my parents. My elder sister moved to UK and has been there since the last 20 years she got married and is settled there. In my family registration certification the official said that your sister is no longer a part of your family as she is no longer a citizen of Pakistan and its just you and your parents. That means there is only 3 of us now. So in form 80 and 181 do I include her name as my sister or not ? Moreover if I am the only son then that makes my parents dependents but I didnt include any dependents in my EOI wouldnt that cause any problem for me ?
> 
> Please advise and thank you in advance.
> 
> Regards


your sister is still your sister, regardless of her citizenship or that document. You can not drop out a sibling because he/she doesn't share the same citizenship with you anymore.

In all cases you need to mention her in Form 80 and 1221 in the siblings section, being the only Pakistani citizen child of your parents is irrelevant to the fact tat they are dependents.

If you want to take your parents, there are strict criteria to consider them dependents, you need to carefully read through that criteria to see if they would pass as dependents or not before including them in your application.


----------



## XINGSINGH

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys how do we know that documents have been recieved by co once they r uploaded


Hi

Pls advise on this


----------



## ozz.dream2015

toyapple9 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have to submit my documents (Myself+my wife+ 2 year old kid) and I am checking the document checklist at immi website.
> 
> immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/189.aspx
> 
> As per this checklist "All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."
> 
> So i am confused,do I need to get each and every document for all 3 of us certified by notary public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?Can someone who has completed the process please clarify.
> 
> It would be even wonderful if someone from India/Singapore who has gone through this process and can share his/her contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.
> 
> Thank you all Very much for the help and Good Luck to everyone for their Visa Applications
> 
> Regards
> Toyapple9


hey hey...
u should be fine with colour scanned copies ...
lol


----------



## mattcuz

XINGSINGH said:


> XINGSINGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys how do we know that documents have been recieved by co once they r uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Pls advise on this
Click to expand...

No way of knowing for sure. But the system is very good. So should be all good


----------



## XINGSINGH

They are in recieved mode


----------



## HarishInOz

Hi Friends,

I'm applying for 189 Visa next week as I got the invite. I'm a married and a father of one son, my question is can I apply only for me and apply for my family members later? as there is a problem with my wife's certificates as they are lost and its difficult to get those certificates within two months time.

Thanks,


----------



## dreamland

TheExpatriate said:


> submit form 1023 just to be sure, and next time please make sure you answer questions precisely.[/QUOTE
> 
> hello TheExpatriate!
> Almost 3 months since I submit the application,is it not too late to submit the form 1023?
> I have already submitted form 80 with full details.
> 
> thx


----------



## TheExpatriate

dreamland said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> submit form 1023 just to be sure, and next time please make sure you answer questions precisely.[/QUOTE
> 
> hello TheExpatriate!
> Almost 3 months since I submit the application,is it not too late to submit the form 1023?
> I have already submitted form 80 with full details.
> 
> thx
> 
> 
> 
> never too late, it shows your good intentions
Click to expand...


----------



## MMS

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi Pls advise on this


If u have uploaded it on immi account it should say received.

And if it's on an email as a further requirement as per this forum I think CO does not acknowledge it and if u have not heard from them for 3 weeks u can give them a shout


----------



## MMS

Siji Pillai said:


> Hi this my first post. I need some help regarding my application. I have complete my Vetasses and got a positive as well as 7 in each band for Ielts with an overall of 7.5.My occupation is HR adviser. I have been told this is currently available in WA and NT states.However,It seems WA only nominates if you have an offer in hand which doesn't make much sense and NT requires us to show funds of 50K AUD. Moreover I've been told that NT seems to reject most applications??im very confused and in need f some guidance on the above.Could u b kind enough to help with this or refer to someone you may know who could help,please?


U can consider WA as closed and yes NT asks for funds proof (randomly)
And NT does not reject cases without reason in fact none of the state do that. 
What suggestion exactly u r looking for?


----------



## Deep439

Hello everyone

There is a question in EOI form which states that 
1)Do u want to include family members in your application?(We have to fill the number of members if yes)
And next quesion is
2)Do u want to accompained your partner with your application?(Yes or No)
I want to know if i am only including my partner with my application.In that case wat shud be the answer to first ques??

Thanks
Deep

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : ??


----------



## asadmagsi

Please help.. i am lodging online visa application 190 NSW. I donot claim partners points. in application they ask my partners qualification details. It says "has the applicant completed or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level or above. My partner is MBA completed. but i have to choose from list "Highest recognized qualification obtained ... what is recognized qualification?


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid

In the current SNOL for SA, "Customer Service Manager" occupation is under "special conditions apply" rules.Is there any chance to open "Customer Servuce Manager" occupation in next SNOL?

Plz response. Your valuable feedback will highly appreciated and it will really help me.

Thank you
Mamun


----------



## TheExpatriate

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> In the current SNOL for SA, "Customer Service Manager" occupation is under "special conditions apply" rules.Is there any chance to open "Customer Servuce Manager" occupation in next SNOL?
> 
> Plz response. Your valuable feedback will highly appreciated and it will really help me.
> 
> Thank you
> Mamun


no one can tell.


----------



## fly2shashi

HarishInOz said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm applying for 189 Visa next week as I got the invite. I'm a married and a father of one son, my question is can I apply only for me and apply for my family members later? as there is a problem with my wife's certificates as they are lost and its difficult to get those certificates within two months time.
> 
> Thanks,


You can surely apply for yourself now though, you will have to submit PCC for your wife and medicals for all three. Applying later for family involves huge cost and takes anywhere between 12 to 18 months at least. 

Or you can apply for all just before invite expires and start collecting all the certificates from now itself. It usually takes one to one and half months for CO allocation so, that means you will have at least 3 months to have all the certificates ready. All the best.


----------



## nasir007_a

*16-19 Oct Applicants*

16th to 19th Oct applicants!!
Hope to get some correspondence or probably direct grant by end of this week.
Guys please keep posting for any updates and keep the tracker moving..
Cheers!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jkg

nasir007_a said:


> 16th to 19th Oct applicants!!
> Hope to get some correspondence or probably direct grant by end of this week.
> Guys please keep posting for any updates and keep the tracker moving..
> Cheers!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Yeah..all d best


----------



## mailtosomesh

*:secondear Friends,

There can not be a better start of a week and a day the way I had by Receiving Golden Mail. Really happy to see this.

Wishing my other friends on the group to share the good news ASAP :second:*


----------



## mailtosomesh

Updated the tracker for my details


----------



## jkg

mailtosomesh said:


> :secondear Friends,
> 
> There can not be a better start of a week and a day the way I had by Receiving Golden Mail. Really happy to see this.
> 
> Wishing my other friends on the group to share the good news ASAP :second:


Congratulations


----------



## haseeb1017

mailtosomesh said:


> Updated the tracker for my details


Congrates, can you please share the link for tracker.

Thanks


----------



## jkg

jkg said:


> Congratulations


Hey wat was ur lodgement date..
I cant see your details on tracker plz


----------



## koolsmartbuddy

Direct Grant for my friend...applied on 18th October 189 Visa.


----------



## jayant.sircar

mailtosomesh said:


> *:secondear Friends,
> 
> There can not be a better start of a week and a day the way I had by Receiving Golden Mail. Really happy to see this.
> 
> Wishing my other friends on the group to share the good news ASAP :second:*


Heartiest congratulation dear....


----------



## MMS

mailtosomesh said:


> :secondear Friends, There can not be a better start of a week and a day the way I had by Receiving Golden Mail. Really happy to see this. Wishing my other friends on the group to share the good news ASAP :second:


Congrats


----------



## tinaozzie

jkg have you got any news buddy?


----------



## mailtosomesh

Dear, Pls check my signature. It was 18thOct.

My details are with "mailtome"


----------



## jkg

tinaozzie said:


> jkg have you got any news buddy?


Nothing yet


----------



## WittViki

mailtosomesh said:


> :secondear Friends,
> 
> There can not be a better start of a week and a day the way I had by Receiving Golden Mail. Really happy to see this.
> 
> Wishing my other friends on the group to share the good news ASAP :second:


Congratulations... Enjoy


----------



## sivakumar s s

sevnik0202 said:


> Guys I landed in Australia yesterday. Planning to get the cards for my bank account and medicare done tomorrow.


Congrats Sevniko2o2,

All the best for all your future endeavors and wish a bright future in OZ....


The Journey of One year is fulfilled now.....lane:


----------



## sivakumar s s

shiksu said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I am going overseas for a month. Will it be fine in case CO ask for further documents, as it will only be able to provide anything after I return.
> 
> Usually how long does it take to get CO allocated?



If CO asks for any documents, It is generally we need submit it before one month.
Further you can request him about your situation.

I guess, CO may ask you to update this foreign travel in form 80, Iam not sure...
*

Please update your signature... Without knowing your timeline it is difficult for others to suggest.*


----------



## sivakumar s s

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have uploaded all the relevant documents in my PR application. Currently, the status of each document is "Received".
> 
> Can some one from his or her experience let me know how much time does it take from here?
> 
> I have yet to receive my and my wife's PCC. After receiving the same, I would proceed on with my medicals.


Currently it is moving fast , Guess Feb-first week.

You are lucky it you get it in Jan itself.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sevnik0202 said:


> Glenroy, Melbourne allz well but sun sets around 9.


What about Sun RISE.......

and Climate.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

*Many HEARTY Congratulations..
Won the GOlden Cup :first:

It is arty: time. Enjoy this happy moments.....

Wish you great and prosperous future in OZ..........





*


mailtosomesh said:


> *:secondear Friends,
> 
> There can not be a better start of a week and a day the way I had by Receiving Golden Mail. Really happy to see this.
> 
> Wishing my other friends on the group to share the good news ASAP :second:*


----------



## sivakumar s s

koolsmartbuddy said:


> Direct Grant for my friend...applied on 18th October 189 Visa.


* Great to heart.... so fast lane:

Convey our Congrats to your friend..
*

Also update his/her details in the tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## XINGSINGH

mailtosomesh said:


> :secondear Friends,
> 
> There can not be a better start of a week and a day the way I had by Receiving Golden Mail. Really happy to see this.
> 
> Wishing my other friends on the group to share the good news ASAP :second:


Congrats


----------



## nasir007_a

*189 Granted*

Hey People,
I got the golden email couple of hours back.
Hope all the remaining October applicants get it soon toooo.

Done and dusted with Immi

Time line:
IELTS : L8,R8,W7.5,S8.5
ANZCO: 235112 Mechanical Engineer
EOI: 5th Oct 2014
Invitation: 13th Oct 2014
Visa Lodged: 18th Oct 2014
Visa Granted: 15th December 2014 (Direct Grant):second:


----------



## MMS

nasir007_a said:


> Hey People, I got the golden email couple of hours back. Hope all the remaining October applicants people get it soon toooo. Done and dusted with Immi Time line: IELTS : L8,R8,W7.5,S8.5 ANZCO: 235112 Mechanical Engineer EOI: 5th Oct 2014 Invitation: 13th Oct 2014 Visa Lodged: 18th Oct 2014 Visa Granted: 15th December (Direct Grant):second:


Congrats yeh October applications r on a fast track


----------



## jkg

MMS said:


> Congrats yeh October applications r on a fast track


Congratulations


----------



## mailtosomesh

Dear sivakumar

Thanks a lot for your message


----------



## alok.ibshyd

Hello Frens !
This forum is really helpful and its members are very supportive. Esp The Expatriate, Sivakumar SS and XingSingh. Thanks Guys for the help.

Is there anyone in this forus who has been granted or has applied for 190 Visa against job code - 149914 "Financial Institute Branch Manager"?


----------



## HarishInOz

fly2shashi said:


> You can surely apply for yourself now though, you will have to submit PCC for your wife and medicals for all three. Applying later for family involves huge cost and takes anywhere between 12 to 18 months at least.
> 
> Or you can apply for all just before invite expires and start collecting all the certificates from now itself. It usually takes one to one and half months for CO allocation so, that means you will have at least 3 months to have all the certificates ready. All the best.


Thanks Shashi...

Most of the advices I recieved on this question is to apply now for all the family members. I'll work to apply for self and family members.


----------



## ven343

Hello Friends !
This forum is really helpful and its members are very supportive. 

Is there anyone in this forum who has been granted or has applied for 190 Visa(VICTORIA STATE NOMINATION) against job code - 234599 "LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC " and applied for VETASSESS SKILL ASSESSMENT" and applied for VICTORIA STATE NOMINATION(190)?

Thanks in Advance.
:noidea:


----------



## ravsingh

HarishInOz said:


> Thanks Shashi...
> 
> Most of the advices I recieved on this question is to apply now for all the family members. I'll work to apply for self and family members.


Hi guys..congrats for the grant...today nil grant for 190 ??


----------



## MKIRESL

Alhamdulilla. By the blessing of Almighty ALLAH & prayer of my Mother. Today I have received my 189 VISA grant letter. It is really a happy moment for me. I can’t express my joy. I am really grateful to all members of this wonderful forum for different valuable suggestion. And especial thanks to mithu93KU , Sumaya & my university friend num_tareq. Please keep me in your prayer. Thank you all.


----------



## jkg

MKIRESL said:


> Alhamdulilla. By the blessing of Almighty ALLAH & prayer of my Mother. Today I have received my 189 VISA grant letter. It is really a happy moment for me. I can’t express my joy. I am really grateful to all members of this wonderful forum for different valuable suggestion. And especial thanks to mithu93KU , Sumaya & my university friend num_tareq. Please keep me in your prayer. Thank you all.


Congratulations..share ur timeline plz


----------



## Siriish

Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

Does it mean that i have cleared my medicals??


----------



## siva19

Siriish said:


> Meeting the health requirement
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> 
> Does it mean that i have cleared my medicals??


Yes it is.


----------



## Hector_2014

sivakumar s s said:


> * Great to heart.... so fast lane:
> 
> Convey our Congrats to your friend..
> *
> 
> Also update his/her details in the tracker
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


Just opened the tracker. To my surprise, I noticed that my details were already present... Thanks to the one who updated the same...

I have anyways updated my record with recent updates...


----------



## sivakumar s s

alok.ibshyd said:


> Hello Frens !
> This forum is really helpful and its members are very supportive. Esp The Expatriate, Sivakumar SS and XingSingh. Thanks Guys for the help.
> 
> Is there anyone in this forus who has been granted or has applied for 190 Visa against job code - 149914 "Financial Institute Branch Manager"?


Hi Alok, 

Thanks for your appreciation.

*149914 - No body in the tracker for both 189 & 190. Some may exist in the forum but not aware/updated themselves in tracker.

Please update yourself in the tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29

*

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

Siriish said:


> Meeting the health requirement
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> 
> Does it mean that i have cleared my medicals??


Medicals done. Wait for Direct Grant........


----------



## sivakumar s s

MKIRESL said:


> Alhamdulilla. By the blessing of Almighty ALLAH & prayer of my Mother. Today I have received my 189 VISA grant letter. It is really a happy moment for me. I can’t express my joy. I am really grateful to all members of this wonderful forum for different valuable suggestion. And especial thanks to mithu93KU , Sumaya & my university friend num_tareq. Please keep me in your prayer. Thank you all.


Many hearty Congratulations...... 

Time to enjoy this golden moments :cheer2:


----------



## Siriish

siva19 said:


> Yes it is.


Thanks, Siva..


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Alok,
> 
> Thanks for your appreciation.
> 
> *149914 - No body in the tracker for both 189 & 190. Some may exist in the forum but not aware/updated themselves in tracker.
> 
> Please update yourself in the tracker
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29
> 
> *
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva


Hi Siva,

Wonder what has happened to the tracker. The message is sad once opened.


----------



## alok.ibshyd

alok.ibshyd said:


> Hello Frens !
> This forum is really helpful and its members are very supportive. Esp The Expatriate, Sivakumar SS and XingSingh. Thanks Guys for the help.
> 
> Is there anyone in this forus who has been granted or has applied for 190 Visa against job code - 149914 "Financial Institute Branch Manager"?


In thr website of VETASSESS under the fee section they are mentioning AUD $385 for Qualification and In Employment AUD 88,AUD 165 and AUD330.

So How much I need to pay.


----------



## alok.ibshyd

alok.ibshyd said:


> In thr website of VETASSESS under the fee section they are mentioning AUD $385 for Qualification and In Employment AUD 88,AUD 165 and AUD330.
> 
> So How much I need to pay.


Urgent ----

Can anyone plz suggest which one to choose for 190. State Sponsered Visa out of these :-


----------



## sivakumar s s

alok.ibshyd said:


> Urgent ----
> 
> Can anyone plz suggest which one to choose for 190. State Sponsered Visa out of these :-
> 
> View attachment 33321


First get ready with all your documents first. Every thing should be either colored scanned or notarised.

Then proceed with fees..

Fees could be around 630 (Skill Assess) + 85/150(PTA) Au$


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Wonder what has happened to the tracker. The message is sad once opened.


yes VRS, just saw the tracker....

This is ridiculous. Who did this heinous act.. 


*Who ever did, Please don't misuse this tracker, IT is for the purpose to support EXPATs and their aspirations *


----------



## sivakumar s s

Hey 

*Iam trying to restore it with older version*. But somebody spontaneously pulling it to newer UGLY one.

Whoever is doing pls stop it....


----------



## thomasvo

whoever wrote that in the tracker has no clue about Australian values


----------



## mattcuz

nasir007_a said:


> Hey People,
> I got the golden email couple of hours back.
> Hope all the remaining October applicants get it soon toooo.
> 
> Done and dusted with Immi
> 
> Time line:
> IELTS : L8,R8,W7.5,S8.5
> ANZCO: 235112 Mechanical Engineer
> EOI: 5th Oct 2014
> Invitation: 13th Oct 2014
> Visa Lodged: 18th Oct 2014
> Visa Granted: 15th December 2014 (Direct Grant):second:


congrats. awesome


----------



## philip123

what happened to the tracker???


----------



## Kanchan1233

Hi guys,

Iam new to this forum.

I applied for 189 visa(Account(General)) on 16th oct2014 but till now I havent received any GRANT or CO assigned.
I was just going around I saw some guys got visa who applied on 17th oct or 18th oct2014.
Do they take much time for Accountant(General) to grant visa.
Can anyone please let me know how the Grant is gonna assigned.

Regards,
Kanchan


----------



## sivakumar s s

Kanchan1233 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Iam new to this forum.
> 
> I applied for 189 visa(Account(General)) on 16th oct2014 but till now I havent received any GRANT or CO assigned.
> I was just going around I saw some guys got visa who applied on 17th oct or 18th oct2014.
> Do they take much time for Accountant(General) to grant visa.
> Can anyone please let me know how the Grant is gonna assigned.
> 
> Regards,
> Kanchan


Hi Mate,

you are very close. Direct Grant / CO may be assigned in this week. 

If you wish make a call....

All the best


----------



## sudhindrags

jkg said:


> Nothing yet


Seems your is one peculiar case. You don't need to worry as you are already onshore. Let it come in its own time.


----------



## expat.ict

Hi Guys,

What is wrong with the ImmiAccount website, whenever I try to submit my Visa it hangs on some page. specially on the last page 17/17 when they present the complete form to confirm and then I want to print or click next still hangs and keeps on loading but nothing happens then I kill the page and login again and then I repeat the click "Next" exercise until it stops again  I tried different PC also but still same


----------



## Kanchan1233

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> you are very close. Direct Grant / CO may be assigned in this week.
> 
> If you wish make a call....
> 
> All the best



Hi Sivakumar,


May I know what's the change I see at ImmiAccount? As Status=In progess is showing.Once grant does it change to Granted.
As the email id whichI gave is my AGENT email id.

If CO has been assigned where can I come to know in ImmiAccount?

Regards,
Kanchana


----------



## tinaozzie

it will show "Finalised" then you will come to know about the outcome.


----------



## jkg

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> you are very close. Direct Grant / CO may be assigned in this week.
> 
> If you wish make a call....
> 
> All the best


Evn i am waiting..16th applicant too


----------



## jkg

sudhindrags said:


> Seems your is one peculiar case. You don't need to worry as you are already onshore. Let it come in its own time.


Hmmmm


----------



## sivakumar s s

Kanchan1233 said:


> Hi Sivakumar,
> 
> 
> May I know what's the change I see at ImmiAccount? As Status=In progess is showing.Once grant does it change to Granted.
> As the email id whichI gave is my AGENT email id.
> 
> If CO has been assigned where can I come to know in ImmiAccount?
> 
> Regards,
> Kanchana


You will receive a GOLDEN mail in your registered email with IMMI.

and the STATUS will be changed to Finalized....


Also, if CO have any queries or need any document, he/she will drop you a mail.


Wish you to get a Direct Grant....lane:


----------



## sivakumar s s

jkg said:


> Evn i am waiting..16th applicant too



Wish you tooooooooo 

to get a Direct Grant....lane:


----------



## expat.ict

expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What is wrong with the ImmiAccount website, whenever I try to submit my Visa it hangs on some page. specially on the last page 17/17 when they present the complete form to confirm and then I want to print or click next still hangs and keeps on loading but nothing happens then I kill the page and login again and then I repeat the click "Next" exercise until it stops again  I tried different PC also but still same


ANyone having problem accessing ImmiAccount?? Is it down??


----------



## XINGSINGH

nasir007_a said:


> Hey People,
> I got the golden email couple of hours back.
> Hope all the remaining October applicants get it soon toooo.
> 
> Done and dusted with Immi
> 
> Time line:
> IELTS : L8,R8,W7.5,S8.5
> ANZCO: 235112 Mechanical Engineer
> EOI: 5th Oct 2014
> Invitation: 13th Oct 2014
> Visa Lodged: 18th Oct 2014
> Visa Granted: 15th December 2014 (Direct Grant):second:


Congrats


----------



## amar_gahir

Guys,

i filled form 80 in lower case. whereas it says "write CAPITAL LETTERS"

will that be an issue?

BR
Amar


----------



## amar_gahir

Guys,

i filled(typed) form 80 in lower case. whereas it says "write CAPITAL LETTERS"

will that be an issue?

BR
Amar


----------



## padmakarrao

Kanchan1233 said:


> Hi guys, Iam new to this forum. I applied for 189 visa(Account(General)) on 16th oct2014 but till now I havent received any GRANT or CO assigned. I was just going around I saw some guys got visa who applied on 17th oct or 18th oct2014. Do they take much time for Accountant(General) to grant visa. Can anyone please let me know how the Grant is gonna assigned. Regards, Kanchan


Hi, dont worry, it does happen sometimes, they skip dates, noone knows the logic, how they pick up applications. Moreover the chances are people who are getting visa are 190 guys, 189 takes a little longer.

You would soon listen from them.

Best wishes


----------



## jkg

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, they always say a NO to status update. When you call next, tell them you want to check if all documents are received etc.
> 
> You will receive it soon
> 
> Best wishes


Oh. Il try again then n thank u for the wishes..


----------



## patrickdinh

Does anyone know immi's schedule for their Christmas break?


----------



## ashjin1

I have filed Visa 189 under General Accountant (still waiting for Direct Grant / CO). Getting bit impatient now. Is it possible to call the Immi Office ? If yes, can someone please help me with the contact details .. or advise ..


----------



## jkg

ashjin1 said:


> I have filed Visa 189 under General Accountant (still waiting for Direct Grant / CO). Getting bit impatient now. Is it possible to call the Immi Office ? If yes, can someone please help me with the contact details .. or advise ..


When is your lodgement date..
R u onshore or offshore..
1300364613 is the number i called on but they said they cant actually gv me any status update...
Btw i applied on 16th oct..onshore


----------



## jkg

ashjin1 said:


> I have filed Visa 189 under General Accountant (still waiting for Direct Grant / CO). Getting bit impatient now. Is it possible to call the Immi Office ? If yes, can someone please help me with the contact details .. or advise ..



When is your lodgement date..
R u onshore or offshore..
1300364613 is the number i called on but they said they cant actually gv me any status update...
Btw i applied on 16th oct..onshore


----------



## ashjin1

jkg said:


> When is your lodgement date..
> R u onshore or offshore..
> 1300364613 is the number i called on but they said they cant actually gv me any status update...
> Btw i applied on 16th oct..onshore



Lodgement Date: 16th October 2014, Offshore..

What category you have applied in ? To my understanding, engineers are getting through but Accounts applications seems to be hung which were filed after 15th Oct 2014 (just an assumption, basis visa tracker)


----------



## jkg

ashjin1 said:


> Lodgement Date: 16th October 2014, Offshore..
> 
> What category you have applied in ? To my understanding, engineers are getting through but Accounts applications seems to be hung which were filed after 15th Oct 2014 (just an assumption, basis visa tracker)


Hmmmm...no idea..i cant wait more...very very impatient. 
Btw i applied as electronics engineer


----------



## jkg

jkg said:


> Oh. Il try again then n thank u for the wishes..


Any grants or CO allocations today guys???
Any updates for 16th n 17th oct applicants


----------



## LawLeePop

Hi guys,

When submitting docs, they want it to be certified.

Do I need to certified my ACS letter? because i only have the PDF copy which I will need to print out and get it certified. It is not a original copy too.

Please advise?

Cheers,


----------



## jkg

LawLeePop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When submitting docs, they want it to be certified.
> 
> Do I need to certified my ACS letter? because i only have the PDF copy which I will need to print out and get it certified. It is not a original copy too.
> 
> Please advise?
> 
> Cheers,


You can submit the color copy...


----------



## LawLeePop

jkg said:


> You can submit the color copy...


You mean no need to get it certified? And just submit to e lodge?


----------



## jkg

LawLeePop said:


> You mean no need to get it certified? And just submit to e lodge?


Since u dont have a original copy, u cant certify it too..you can just submit the doc what u have..if its a color copy then no problem u can do it


----------



## LawLeePop

jkg said:


> Since u dont have a original copy, u cant certify it too..you can just submit the doc what u have..if its a color copy then no problem u can do it


Yes i have the color copy. Great! Thanks for your information.


----------



## Kanchan1233

I have just called the Immi Officer, they have told me that Visa processing for 189 visa has been reached upto 6th September 2014 only and I will have to wait till next year for an update. Though she didn't took any reference number from me. My visa file date is 16th Oct 2014

Visa tracker is really different to what she has mentioned !!


Regards 
Anshul and Kanchan


----------



## jkg

Kanchan1233 said:


> I have just called the Immi Officer, they have told me that Visa processing for 189 visa has been reached upto 6th September 2014 only and I will have to wait till next year for an update. Though she didn't took any reference number from me. My visa file date is 16th Oct 2014
> 
> Visa tracker is really different to what she has mentioned !!
> 
> Regards
> Anshul and Kanchan


Hehe thats what has been updated under allocation dates on immi website..
And if we ask them status they say tht oly applicants who filed until sept 6 have got grants n CO allocations...
But we know that is not the case as we can clearly see in the tracker that evn oct 22nd applicant has got a grant....


----------



## jkg

LawLeePop said:


> Yes i have the color copy. Great! Thanks for your information.


No worries..all d best


----------



## padmakarrao

Kanchan1233 said:


> I have just called the Immi Officer, they have told me that Visa processing for 189 visa has been reached upto 6th September 2014 only and I will have to wait till next year for an update. Though she didn't took any reference number from me. My visa file date is 16th Oct 2014
> 
> Visa tracker is really different to what she has mentioned !!
> 
> 
> Regards
> Anshul and Kanchan


Hi Kanchan,

I understand your anxiety. What you got was a standard reply of DIBP, as they are not a call center to check status of your application, they expect you to wait for the mail intimation from them.

Next time you call, don't ask for status of your application, rather just say that i wish to check if my medical reports or any other document, has been submitted properly or not. This way she will take your reference number and check if all documents are in place. And as per the past few months experience, if all your documents are in place, you may receive the grant same day. 

The tracker that is there on EF is kind of real time, where everyone who gets a grant updates the status, the government site DIBP lags in updating their sheet. Hence some people of October who have got the grants is for real.

Do not worry, you will soon get your grant.

Best wishes


----------



## jkg

padmakarrao said:


> Hi Kanchan,
> 
> I understand your anxiety. What you got was a standard reply of DIBP, as they are not a call center to check status of your application, they expect you to wait for the mail intimation from them.
> 
> Next time you call, don't ask for status of your application, rather just say that i wish to check if my medical reports or any other document, has been submitted properly or not. This way she will take your reference number and check if all documents are in place. And as per the past few months experience, if all your documents are in place, you may receive the grant same day.
> 
> The tracker that is there on EF is kind of real time, where everyone who gets a grant updates the status, the government site DIBP lags in updating their sheet. Hence some people of October who have got the grants is for real.
> 
> Do not worry, you will soon get your grant.
> 
> Best wishes


Wow your trick has worked..i asked them about medicals and got to know that my application is with adelaide team 2...n they dont need any documents as of now...fingers crossed....hopefully i should hear something soon....
Thanks so much


----------



## sivakumar s s

jkg said:


> Hehe thats what has been updated under allocation dates on immi website..
> And if we ask them status they say tht oly applicants who filed until sept 6 have got grants n CO allocations...
> But we know that is not the case as we can clearly see in the tracker that evn oct 22nd applicant has got a grant....


*
To add, One fellow expat "NAMED : ROCKY" who lodged on 19th November => CO is allocated*


----------



## jkg

sivakumar s s said:


> To add, One fellow expat "NAMED : ROCKY" who lodged on 19th November => CO is allocated


189 visa?


----------



## sivakumar s s

jkg said:


> 189 visa?


*No 190 SA *

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29

But old data in 189 is missing.......


Also tracker resumed to good shape.

Big :clap2: to that kind heart who restored it.


----------



## jkg

sivakumar s s said:


> To add, One fellow expat "NAMED : ROCKY" who lodged on 19th November => CO is allocated


Just checked its 190 visa and the processing is pretty quick compared to 189


----------



## jkg

sivakumar s s said:


> No 190 SA
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29
> 
> But old data in 189 is missing.......
> 
> Also tracker resumed to good shape.
> 
> Big :clap2: to that kind heart who restored it.


Yeah the tracker is working now


----------



## ravsingh

190 applied on 17 november and co allocation ?? Is it confirmed ???


----------



## ravsingh

190 applied on 19 november and co allocation ?? Is it confirmed ???[/QUOTE]


----------



## jkg

ravsingh said:


> 190 applied on 19 november and co allocation ?? Is it confirmed ???


[/QUOTE]

Its updated on tracker


----------



## ravsingh

Hey guys any grant today...Again tracker is not showing data for october onwards for 190..


----------



## ashjin1

jkg said:


> Hmmmm...no idea..i cant wait more...very very impatient.
> Btw i applied as electronics engineer


very true, good luck to both of us .. as per tracker they already cleared 22nd October Application of "Construction Project Manager" ..


----------



## asialanka

*discrepancy in name*

Hi

Got my skills assessment done from CPA 

In the outcome letter, my middle name is mentioned as " Chitramala" instead of "Chithramala" like in all other docs (Ielts report, Passport etc)

Should this be something I must get corrected before applying for VISA or is there's a form to mention "different ways of writing ones name" when applying for VISA 

Great if someone helps

Thanks


----------



## IndigoKKing

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Got my skills assessment done from CPA
> 
> In the outcome letter, my middle name is mentioned as " Chitramala" instead of "Chithramala" like in all other docs (Ielts report, Passport etc)
> 
> Should this be something I must get corrected before applying for VISA or is there's a form to mention "different ways of writing ones name" when applying for VISA
> 
> Great if someone helps
> 
> Thanks


Just a letter here and there won't matter much really. However, CPAA will take about a day to correct and send another letter if you point out to them. You can even ask them to send a scanned copy to use for EOI while the physical letter travels. My experience with CPAA's responsiveness has been outstanding.


----------



## LawLeePop

Hi guys,

Another question:

For my current work experience / company, I have a letter which is certified and used for my ACS assessment and its dated on May 2014. 

Should I have another letter to states that I am still with my current company? Or I just submit with the letter I had certified previously.

Thanks in advance

Cheers,


----------



## Auzidreamer

mailtosomesh said:


> *:secondear Friends,
> 
> There can not be a better start of a week and a day the way I had by Receiving Golden Mail. Really happy to see this.
> 
> Wishing my other friends on the group to share the good news ASAP :second:*


Wish u good luck...:second:


----------



## asialanka

IndigoKKing said:


> Just a letter here and there won't matter much really. However, CPAA will take about a day to correct and send another letter if you point out to them. You can even ask them to send a scanned copy to use for EOI while the physical letter travels. My experience with CPAA's responsiveness has been outstanding.


Thanks Mate

CPA would amend the details on their database. However, to get another letter they charge AUD80, 

so wondering if it's OK to only request them to update their database and get another letter only if the CO queries on the discrepancy 

Great to know ur thoughts

thanks


----------



## philip123

any grants today, guys?


----------



## LawLeePop

LawLeePop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Another question:
> 
> For my current work experience / company, I have a letter which is certified and used for my ACS assessment and its dated on May 2014.
> 
> Should I have another letter to states that I am still with my current company? Or I just submit with the letter I had certified previously.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Cheers,


Any advice?


----------



## Raviinc

What does direct grant mean? Does it suppose the co is not assigned.


----------



## VRS

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Got my skills assessment done from CPA
> 
> In the outcome letter, my middle name is mentioned as " Chitramala" instead of "Chithramala" like in all other docs (Ielts report, Passport etc)
> 
> Should this be something I must get corrected before applying for VISA or is there's a form to mention "different ways of writing ones name" when applying for VISA
> 
> Great if someone helps
> 
> Thanks


hi, it would be better if you conatct them and let them know there was an error with your spelling. Better to get it right.


----------



## VRS

Hi guys!,

How will we know when a CO is allocated, will we get any email notification?? Do we have to keep checking the Immi account daily?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> hi, it would be better if you conatct them and let them know there was an error with your spelling. Better to get it right.


Hi Asialanka,
*
YES , VRS is right*.

Better to contact through phone/email and get corrected..

If they still need to charge 80AU$ then proceed....... :juggle:


----------



## TheExpatriate

LawLeePop said:


> Any advice?


if you still have payslips and bank statements to prove you're still with the company that's fine


----------



## sivakumar s s

ravsingh said:


> Hey guys any grant today...Again tracker is not showing data for october onwards for 190..


*

Hi Tracker is working fine for both 189 and 190*

Any idea about ROCKY that lucky guy under 190 category.................


Also, *NerdToSuperb	lodged visa on 17-Oct-2014 Got grant today *

*Yesterday 4 grants 3 =>189 and 1 => 190*


----------



## LawLeePop

TheExpatriate said:


> if you still have payslips and bank statements to prove you're still with the company that's fine


Hey TheExpatriate

Good to hear from you again! I gotten my invite!!

Thanks for your advice. Can I just attach my payslip in elodge? (I think there is one section i can attached 'others' document)

Do I need to get my payslip certified? As again its in PDF format not original copy.

Cheers!


----------



## siva19

Raviinc said:


> What does direct grant mean? Does it suppose the co is not assigned.



Upload all the required documents in front and CO grant the visa directly without asking further documents.


----------



## VRS

TheExpatriate said:


> if you still have payslips and bank statements to prove you're still with the company that's fine


Ya, by uploading the latest payslips the CO will understand we are still working in the same company! I have uploaded all payslips and will upload Decembers 2014's payslip in early Jan 2015.


----------



## TheExpatriate

LawLeePop said:


> Hey TheExpatriate
> 
> Good to hear from you again! I gotten my invite!!
> 
> Thanks for your advice. Can I just attach my payslip in elodge? (I think there is one section i can attached 'others' document)
> 
> Do I need to get my payslip certified? As again its in PDF format not original copy.
> 
> Cheers!


Good  congrats 

Upload them in in evidence of employment (whether Australian or Overseas)

No need to certify ......


----------



## VRS

Hi guys!,

How will we know when a CO is allocated, will we get any email notification?? Do we have to keep checking the Immi account daily?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi I have uploaded my docs on 13th dec barring pcc and meds. When shud I upload them


----------



## VRS

Guys check this link when possible. Its informative.

How to try and speed up the Australia Visa grant process. | Moving to Australia

Thanks!


----------



## Kanchan1233

jkg said:


> Oh. Il try again then n thank u for the wishes..


Hi jkg,

After you had called them again asking about documents Plzz let us know the what is the update



Regards,
Kanchan


----------



## jkg

Kanchan1233 said:


> Hi jkg,
> 
> After you had called them again asking about documents Plzz let us know the what is the update
> 
> Regards,
> Kanchan


Hi kanchan..
I called them and just generally asked them if my medicals are updated n the lady said yes its cleared and then i asked if my file is allocated n she said yes adelaide team 2...
So u can call tomo n generally ask about docs or medicals and can get an update


----------



## jkg

jkg said:


> Hi kanchan..
> I called them and just generally asked them if my medicals are updated n the lady said yes its cleared and then i asked if my file is allocated n she said yes adelaide team 2...
> So u can call tomo n generally ask about docs or medicals and can get an update


N she also said they dont need any docs at the moment..so lets see


----------



## thomasvo

as soon as you have them I reckon.


----------



## VRS

jkg said:


> Hi kanchan..
> I called them and just generally asked them if my medicals are updated n the lady said yes its cleared and then i asked if my file is allocated n she said yes adelaide team 2...
> So u can call tomo n generally ask about docs or medicals and can get an update


hi jkg, when did you apply?? can you update your signature please.


----------



## VRS

jkg said:


> Hi kanchan..
> I called them and just generally asked them if my medicals are updated n the lady said yes its cleared and then i asked if my file is allocated n she said yes adelaide team 2...
> So u can call tomo n generally ask about docs or medicals and can get an update


When did you give your medicals, how soon have you been allocated to a team?? What is the number we need to call.

Kindly answer...thanks!!


----------



## jkg

VRS said:


> hi jkg, when did you apply?? can you update your signature please.


Hi..i have no CO yet nor a grant so there is nothing to update ..i applied on 16th oct..
Just file has been allocated to processing team


----------



## jkg

VRS said:


> When did you give your medicals, how soon have you been allocated to a team?? What is the number we need to call.
> 
> Kindly answer...thanks!!


Medicals on nov 6...
I just called on 1300364613. But do not ask them the status frst..just ask if all ur docs n medicals r received and then u can ask if ur file is allocated to any team...


----------



## VRS

Okay, thanks JKG.


----------



## Indigirl

*Grant!*

Hello All,

This forum has been a source of information, inspiration and motivation. I have been a silent follower and would like to inform you all that I have received my grant few hours ago!

I have updated my signature. Please let me know if I can be of any help!

Thanks
Indigirl


----------



## Siriish

Any chances of getting grant without fbi clearance if we have stayed in US for more than an year?


----------



## Indigirl

*Grant!*

Hello All,

This forum has been a source of information, inspiration and motivation. I have been a silent follower and would like to inform you all that I have received my grant for 189 visa few hours ago!

I have updated my signature. Please let me know if I can be of any help!

Thanks
Indigirl


----------



## XINGSINGH

Indigirl said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This forum has been a source of information, inspiration and motivation. I have been a silent follower and would like to inform you all that I have received my grant for 189 visa few hours ago!
> 
> I have updated my signature. Please let me know if I can be of any help!
> 
> Thanks
> Indigirl


Congrats


----------



## jkg

Indigirl said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This forum has been a source of information, inspiration and motivation. I have been a silent follower and would like to inform you all that I have received my grant for 189 visa few hours ago!
> 
> I have updated my signature. Please let me know if I can be of any help!
> 
> Thanks
> Indigirl


Congratulations


----------



## jkg

Indigirl said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This forum has been a source of information, inspiration and motivation. I have been a silent follower and would like to inform you all that I have received my grant few hours ago!
> 
> I have updated my signature. Please let me know if I can be of any help!
> 
> Thanks
> Indigirl


Congratulations


----------



## Indigirl

Thanks.

I hope you receive your grant soon!


----------



## m-abz

Hey guys 
Just quick question if any one knows
After i got my incitation i applied for 189 visa nd filled up form 80
Does any one know how long would it take to be granted the 189 visa 
Cheers


----------



## Indigirl

Thank you!


----------



## m-abz

jkg said:


> Indigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> 
> This forum has been a source of information, inspiration and motivation. I have been a silent follower and would like to inform you all that I have received my grant for 189 visa few hours ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have updated my signature. Please let me know if I can be of any help!
> 
> Thanks
> Indigirl
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
Click to expand...

How long did ut take you to grant the 189 tbanks?


----------



## jkg

Indigirl said:


> Thank you!


I cant see you on the tracker 
...can u share ur timeline plz


----------



## Indigirl

m-abz said:


> How long did ut take you to grant the 189 tbanks?


Less than 2 months actually..

It would have been a direct grant if I had the proof of functional english or the option to pay VAC2 charge for dependent beforehand!


----------



## Indigirl

Updated in the main tracker!

Could not find the Oct tracker though!


----------



## padmakarrao

Indigirl said:


> Less than 2 months actually..
> 
> It would have been a direct grant if I had the proof of functional english or the option to pay VAC2 charge for dependent beforehand!


Congrats Indigirl and appreciate the fact that you convinced your mom to migrate too and got it done. Have a great future in Oz.


----------



## jkg

Indigirl said:


> Updated in the main tracker!
> 
> Could not find the Oct tracker though!


Ok..just found ..thanks n.all d best


----------



## sivakumar s s

Indigirl said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This forum has been a source of information, inspiration and motivation. I have been a silent follower and would like to inform you all that I have received my grant for 189 visa few hours ago!
> 
> I have updated my signature. Please let me know if I can be of any help!
> 
> Thanks
> Indigirl


Hi Indigirl,

many hearty congratulations.... :cheer2:

You won the golden :first:

Please update yourself in the tracker (If not updated)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## sivakumar s s

Siriish said:


> Any chances of getting grant without fbi clearance if we have stayed in US for more than an year?


Dear 

sorry, Many chances are there for the CO to ask for US PCC


----------



## Indigirl

AUD 4885 if proof of functional english can not be provided for dependent.

1.08% surcharge applies if you pay by credit card.


----------



## VRS

m-abz said:


> Hey guys
> Just quick question if any one knows
> After i got my incitation i applied for 189 visa nd filled up form 80
> Does any one know how long would it take to be granted the 189 visa
> Cheers


hi, anytime in between 55 to 90 days. Try to front load all docs.


----------



## VRS

Indigirl said:


> AUD 4885 if proof of functional english can not be provided for dependent.
> 
> 1.08% surcharge applies if you pay by credit card.


Congrats Indigirl, all the best!


----------



## VRS

Siriish said:


> Any chances of getting grant without fbi clearance if we have stayed in US for more than an year?


they will definitely ask. Probably no chance of an escape! I am too waiting for USA PCC from FBI and still they are only processing the files received until Oct 6th 2014.


----------



## Indigirl

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Indigirl,
> 
> many hearty congratulations.... :cheer2:
> 
> You won the golden :first:
> 
> Please update yourself in the tracker (If not updated)
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


I had updated it when jkg asked me to and he was able to find me!

Now I cant find myself in the tracker....guess its messed up!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Indigirl said:


> I had updated it when jkg asked me to and he was able to find me!
> 
> Now I cant find myself in the tracker....guess its messed up!



Your looks fine, I also checked yours one hour back it is fine. see the below link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


I guess you might seen yours in 190......

Please it now in 189 visa *your's 416 row*


----------



## Indigirl

Yes...looks fine now!


----------



## Siriish

VRS said:


> they will definitely ask. Probably no chance of an escape! I am too waiting for USA PCC from FBI and still they are only processing the files received until Oct 6th 2014.


Ya.. i have already applied for PCC from fbi.. hence wanted to check.. thanks


----------



## MMS

Indigirl said:


> Hello All, This forum has been a source of information, inspiration and motivation. I have been a silent follower and would like to inform you all that I have received my grant for 189 visa few hours ago! I have updated my signature. Please let me know if I can be of any help! Thanks Indigirl


Congrats


----------



## gnisht

Hi All,

My spouse has stayed in USA for 5 months, is US Pcc reuired?

thanks in advance


----------



## VRS

Siriish said:


> Ya.. i have already applied for PCC from fbi.. hence wanted to check.. thanks


Hope they adopt the policy.... No FBI No Problem!!! haha!

BTW, when did you apply, they are anticipating a huge delay due to Christmas and NY.


----------



## VRS

gnisht said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My spouse has stayed in USA for 5 months, is US Pcc reuired?
> 
> thanks in advance


Hi, It is definitely not required as per the rules stated. BUT, the CO may ask or may not ask and the decision is his. Why not just apply and leave it. You will save a lot of time if he asks.


----------



## gnisht

VRS said:


> Hi, It is definitely not required as per the rules stated. BUT, the CO may ask or may not ask and the decision is his. Why not just apply and leave it. You will save a lot of time if he asks.


Thank you VRS!
could you please let me now the procedure and how much time it will take to recieve the pcc from there general timelines


----------



## VRS

gnisht said:


> Thank you VRS!
> could you please let me now the procedure and how much time it will take to recieve the pcc from there general timelines


You need to take rolled finger prints by finger print experts on a form called fd258 and mail the same along with a 18USD DD on the name of Treasury of UNited States to their address.

It will take a minimum of 3 months and after processing they send us the result by USPS which will take at least 15 days to reach India.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gnisht

VRS said:


> You need to take rolled finger prints by finger print experts on a form called fd258 and mail the same along with a 18USD DD on the name of Treasury of UNited States to their address.
> 
> It will take a minimum of 3 months and after processing they send us the result by USPS which will take at least 15 days to reach India.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks again!!


----------



## Allelockon

Hi guys, I already uploaded form 80 at the time I submitted my application, but now on the application show the link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" which link to form 80. What I should do next ? 

Thanks


----------



## VRS

Allelockon said:


> Hi guys, I already uploaded form 80 at the time I submitted my application, but now on the application show the link "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" which link to form 80. What I should do next ?
> 
> Thanks


Please dont worry at all about it. Thats the case with everyone. Only your CO can take that off. Please do not be worried.


----------



## Allelockon

Thank VRS for your prompt response. I will relax and wait


----------



## TheExpatriate

Siriish said:


> Any chances of getting grant without fbi clearance if we have stayed in US for more than an year?


Nope


----------



## Seva

Has anyone applied for 190 visa ever in this forum? Is it granted faster than 189? I have my SS now and planning to apply soon.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Seva said:


> Has anyone applied for 190 visa ever in this forum? Is it granted faster than 189? I have my SS now and planning to apply soon.


For ultra high risk applicants, 190 is WAY faster than 189 (like 3 months versus 18 months)


----------



## ronthevisio

Indigirl said:


> m-abz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long did ut take you to grant the 189 tbanks?
> 
> 
> 
> Less than 2 months actually..
> 
> It would have been a direct grant if I had the proof of functional english or the option to pay VAC2 charge for dependent beforehand!
Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!

Sorry, when did you apply for 189, I can't see the signature on my iPhone? When did the co ask you for the vac2 payment? Was that the last requirement before the visa was granted?

Many thanks.


----------



## Indigirl

ronthevisio said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sorry, when did you apply for 189, I can't see the signature on my iPhone? When did the co ask you for the vac2 payment? Was that the last requirement before the visa was granted?
> 
> Many thanks.


CO asked me to provide the proof of functional english on 5th dec. I responded with a query but there was no response. So I called DIBP on 08/12/2014. I got the response to my query but still was not sent a link to pay. So called again on 12/12/2014 and was provided with the instructions to pay immediately. I paid VAC2 charges on 12/12/2014. Called DIBP to check if they processed my payment on 16/12/2014 and was given the Grant(for self + dependent mother) in few mins.

Yes..This was the last requirement before the visa was granted.


----------



## Raviinc

Indigirl said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This forum has been a source of information, inspiration and motivation. I have been a silent follower and would like to inform you all that I have received my grant few hours ago!
> 
> I have updated my signature. Please let me know if I can be of any help!
> 
> Thanks
> Indigirl


Hi congrats
Do they give PR for dependants? Which visa is it.
Thanks


----------



## Seva

TheExpatriate said:


> For ultra high risk applicants, 190 is WAY faster than 189 (like 3 months versus 18 months)


what do you mean of ultra risk? one more question, ive noticed people here about "tracker" what does it mean?


----------



## Indigirl

Tracker is an online excel people maintain to track each other's progress and be motivated by it!


----------



## VRS

Allelockon said:


> Thank VRS for your prompt response. I will relax and wait


no problem!


----------



## sudhindrags

Guys,

Can you please confirm the below details regarding DL are correct?

How long you can drive in Australia with overseas DL:
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Sydney (NSQ): 3 months
Melbourne (Victoria) : 6 months
Hobart (Tasmania) : 3 months
Brisbane (QLD) : 3 months
Northern Territory : 3 months
Canberra (ACT) : 3 months
Perth (WA) : Until overseas/international license is valid. Getting local DL does not require test
Adelaide (South Australia) : 3 months

Collected it from below link:

driving-with-an-overseas-licence | australia.gov.au


----------



## TheExpatriate

Seva said:


> what do you mean of ultra risk? one more question, ive noticed people here about "tracker" what does it mean?


There are high risk countries that are officially high risk, but obviously and evidently not that "high risk" when it comes to visa processing (e.g.: Jordan, Egypt, India ...etc.)

There are some countries in the High Risk group that take an awfully long time to process their visas (e.g.: Pakistan, Iran, Bangladesh, Lebanon, Syria ...etc.)


For those countries in the very high risk group, 190 is WAY faster than 189


----------



## sudhindrags

Guys planning to travel in April 2015, please join the discussion: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia-april-2015-gang.html#post5989337


----------



## sudhindrags

Guys planning to travel in April 2015, please join the discussion: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...385-travelling-australia-april-2015-gang.html


----------



## TheExpatriate

sudhindrags said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you please confirm the below details regarding DL are correct?
> 
> How long you can drive in Australia with overseas DL:
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> Sydney (NSQ): 3 months
> Melbourne (Victoria) : 6 months
> Hobart (Tasmania) : 3 months
> Brisbane (QLD) : 3 months
> Northern Territory : 3 months
> Canberra (ACT) : 3 months
> Perth (WA) : Until overseas/international license is valid. Getting local DL does not require test
> Adelaide (South Australia) : 3 months
> 
> Collected it from below link:
> 
> driving-with-an-overseas-licence | australia.gov.au




WA part is WRONG, you can NOT get a local DL without a test unless you have a DL from a recognised country (which applies to ALL other states)



website says :

"Important note for non-recognised licence holders

If you have held a permanent visa for 3 months or more whilst residing in Australia, or your overseas driver's licence has expired or been disqualified, you cannot drive on your overseas licence."




http://www.transport.wa.gov.au/licensing/transferring-your-overseas-licence.asp



Simply, it's 3 months everywhere except VIC where it's 6 months


----------



## Seva

TheExpatriate said:


> There are high risk countries that are officially high risk, but obviously and evidently not that "high risk" when it comes to visa processing (e.g.: Jordan, Egypt, India ...etc.)
> 
> There are some countries in the High Risk group that take an awfully long time to process their visas (e.g.: Pakistan, Iran, Bangladesh, Lebanon, Syria ...etc.)
> 
> For those countries in the very high risk group, 190 is WAY faster than 189


Thanks a lot


----------



## sudhindrags

TheExpatriate said:


> WA part is WRONG, you can NOT get a local DL without a test unless you have a DL from a recognised country (which applies to ALL other states)
> 
> 
> 
> website says :
> 
> "Important note for non-recognised licence holders
> 
> If you have held a permanent visa for 3 months or more whilst residing in Australia, or your overseas driver's licence has expired or been disqualified, you cannot drive on your overseas licence."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transferring your overseas licence
> 
> 
> 
> Simply, it's 3 months everywhere except VIC where it's 6 months


Ok. I left the part of recognized country DL. Sad.. India is not under the recognized country  Anyway, I also heard that, to get permanent DL upon overseas license, your name in DL should exactly match that in passport. Problem is, most of the Indians will have their initials in DL without complete name. In such cases, people will get only learner license.


----------



## Indigirl

Raviinc said:


> Hi congrats
> Do they give PR for dependants? Which visa is it.
> Thanks


Thanks....
189...PR is given to dependents as they are dependent


----------



## gbharath

Hi,

Could someone help me in clarifying my doubts.My wife and myself gave IELTS last month and she got overall 6 band (6 in each).Myself got Overall 6 with speaking 5.0 . Now my question is ,Can we apply for 189 or any other Visa types by considering her as main applicant? 

Thanks for the help in advance,
bharath.


----------



## TeamRanger

gbharath said:


> Hi, Could someone help me in clarifying my doubts.My wife and myself gave IELTS last month and she got overall 6 band (6 in each).Myself got Overall 6 with speaking 5.0 . Now my question is ,Can we apply for 189 or any other Visa types by considering her as main applicant? Thanks for the help in advance, bharath.


If you are planning to claim spouse points , in this case you, minimum 6 in each section is a must.


----------



## asialanka

*Eoi - ielts*

In the EOI, for IELTS

It asks "date of test"

Is this the date we sat for IELTS? 

or the date the results were released (one mentioned closer to the test report form number)

Great if someone clears the doubt


----------



## TheExpatriate

sudhindrags said:


> Ok. I left the part of recognized country DL. Sad.. India is not under the recognized country  Anyway, I also heard that, to get permanent DL upon overseas license, your name in DL should exactly match that in passport. Problem is, most of the Indians will have their initials in DL without complete name. In such cases, people will get only learner license.


Again wrong, you can get your licence validated by an affidavit, attest it by DFAT, and use it to go all the way to full unrestricted licence.


----------



## Raviinc

Indigirl said:


> Thanks....
> 189...PR is given to dependents as they are dependent


What meant was the dependent parents of the applicant.


----------



## ronthevisio

Indigirl said:


> ronthevisio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sorry, when did you apply for 189, I can't see the signature on my iPhone? When did the co ask you for the vac2 payment? Was that the last requirement before the visa was granted?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> CO asked me to provide the proof of functional english on 5th dec. I responded with a query but there was no response. So I called DIBP on 08/12/2014. I got the response to my query but still was not sent a link to pay. So called again on 12/12/2014 and was provided with the instructions to pay immediately. I paid VAC2 charges on 12/12/2014. Called DIBP to check if they processed my payment on 16/12/2014 and was given the Grant(for self + dependent mother) in few mins.
> 
> Yes..This was the last requirement before the visa was granted.
Click to expand...

Thanks Indigirl, much appreciated!


----------



## sreenithk

Got my PR today (16 Dec).. Yay! visa application date was 24 Oct. I was surprised to see the direct grant mail, since i was waiting for FBI PCC (i still havent got the FBI PCC). Will they ask for it in future!


----------



## Raviinc

Hi
The visa checklist states...
Police Clearance Certificates – Original to be provided for each applicant aged 16 years or over for all countries in which resided for more than 12 months during the last 10 years. Form 47P provides guidelines for most countries. Do not make application for your police clearance certificates until requested to do so by us.

A lot of threads state that we can front the PCC immediately after lodging the Visa application contrary to what the DIAC check list states that we can upload only when requested by them. I am confused can someone throw some light on the issue.
Thanks.


----------



## jkg

sreenithk said:


> Got my PR today (16 Dec).. Yay! visa application date was 24 Oct. I was surprised to see the direct grant mail, since i was waiting for FBI PCC (i still havent got the FBI PCC). Will they ask for it in future!


Congratulations....is it 189 visa?


----------



## jkg

jkg said:


> Congratulations....is it 189 visa?


Update the tracker plz


----------



## jkg

jkg said:


> Update the tracker plz


Can anyone provide me with adelaide team 2 contact details plz


----------



## scorpio007

Congrats, I am in the same situation, waiting for fbi pcc, hope I get as lucky as you are , applied on 27th Oct.


----------



## msarkar_expat

jkg said:


> Can anyone provide me with adelaide team 2 contact details plz


Hi JKG,

Yours grant may be taking a bit longer time. I can understand at this stage it's natural to be tensed and impatient. But, trust me if you call them multiple times, it's not going to help you. Several candidates in August were marked for calling the CO team repeatedly. This caused more delay to their application. If you read the aug 189 thread you should realise what I mean to say.

Just a small advice mate...never mind!!!

~ MS


----------



## jkg

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi JKG,
> 
> Yours grant may be taking a bit longer time. I can understand at this stage it's natural to be tensed and impatient. But, trust me if you call them multiple times, it's not going to help you. Several candidates in August were marked for calling the CO team repeatedly. This caused more delay to their application. If you read the aug 189 thread you should realise what I mean to say.
> 
> Just a small advice mate...never mind!!!
> 
> ~ MS


Yea thats true but when i see much later applicants getting grant n not me , im more worried


----------



## rkrishnaraj

I have received the following message in my immi account for both myself and my wife. 

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.

Still health section says."recommended" to attach document. I can't see any received text there. Is this normal. Am I missing something??


----------



## jkg

harilal1977 said:


> Its normal...u dont need to do anything,if u have medical bill u can uploaded


Thats normal
U can ignore


----------



## jkg

Kanchan1233 said:


> Hi jkg,
> 
> After you had called them again asking about documents Plzz let us know the what is the update
> 
> Regards,
> Kanchan


Hi dear
Any update on ur file???
Co or grant???


----------



## XINGSINGH

asialanka said:


> In the EOI, for IELTS
> 
> It asks "date of test"
> 
> Is this the date we sat for IELTS?
> 
> or the date the results were released (one mentioned closer to the test report form number)
> 
> Great if someone clears the doubt


Date when u gave exam


----------



## XINGSINGH

sreenithk said:


> Got my PR today (16 Dec).. Yay! visa application date was 24 Oct. I was surprised to see the direct grant mail, since i was waiting for FBI PCC (i still havent got the FBI PCC). Will they ask for it in future!


Congrats


----------



## Auzidreamer

Indigirl said:


> I had updated it when jkg asked me to and he was able to find me!
> 
> Now I cant find myself in the tracker....guess its messed up!


Congratz Indigirl..
All the best for u and ur mum..:second:


----------



## Auzidreamer

Indigirl said:


> Tracker is an online excel people maintain to track each other's progress and be motivated by it!


Hi Indigirl.

Why u had to pay the VAC2 payment.Your mother had no proof of functional English or she had but the CO didn't accept it?

Rgds
Auzidreamer


----------



## Auzidreamer

Dear friends,

The CO allocation is communicated to the applicant only when certain docs are missing or even if all the documents are available still it is been communicated?

Thanks in advance.

Rgds
Auzidreamer


----------



## Kanchan1233

Hello All,

Currently, I do not have access to my email (at least for next 4 hours). 

When I have checked my Immi account - it says last updated 17th December 2014 but status is still in progress and nothing is visible in "view correspondent" section of immi account .. !!

What can i relate this too ?

1. CO has been assigned ?
2. They are still working in my file (its just I am too quick)
3. Visa could have been grant 


Please advise ..


----------



## Kanchan1233

jkg said:


> Thats normal
> U can ignore


Hi,

Currently, I do not have access to my email (at least for next 4 hours). 

When I have checked my Immi account - it says last updated 17th December 2014 but status is still in progress and nothing is visible in "view correspondent" section of immi account .. !!

What can i relate this too ?

1. CO has been assigned ?
2. They are still working in my file (its just I am too quick)
3. Visa could have been grant 


Please advise ..


----------



## Auzidreamer

Kanchan1233 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently, I do not have access to my email (at least for next 4 hours).
> 
> When I have checked my Immi account - it says last updated 17th December 2014 but status is still in progress and nothing is visible in "view correspondent" section of immi account .. !!
> 
> What can i relate this too ?
> 
> 1. CO has been assigned ?
> 2. They are still working in my file (its just I am too quick)
> 3. Visa could have been grant
> 
> 
> Please advise ..


What are your timelines?


----------



## Kanchan1233

Auzidreamer said:


> What are your timelines?


Visa 189, Lodge Date: 16th October 2014, General Accountant


----------



## jkg

Kanchan1233 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently, I do not have access to my email (at least for next 4 hours).
> 
> When I have checked my Immi account - it says last updated 17th December 2014 but status is still in progress and nothing is visible in "view correspondent" section of immi account .. !!
> 
> What can i relate this too ?
> 
> 1. CO has been assigned ?
> 2. They are still working in my file (its just I am too quick)
> 3. Visa could have been grant
> 
> Please advise ..


R u sure last updated is 17 dec ???
Mine shows 16oct which is my lodgement date


----------



## Kanchan1233

jkg said:


> R u sure last updated is 17 dec ???
> Mine shows 16oct which is my lodgement date


Yes it is 17th December 2014 (I have rechecked it)


----------



## jkg

Kanchan1233 said:


> Yes it is 17th December 2014 (I have rechecked it)


Hmmm may be some good news on the way then...


----------



## padmakarrao

Kanchan1233 said:


> Yes it is 17th December 2014 (I have rechecked it)


Hi Kanchan, i had read this sometime back on forum that when a CO is allocated the date changes, though i did not see this in my case, as one fine day i just got the grant and till the earlier date it was same as lodgement date.

So what it means, either CO has been allocated and soon you would get some requirement mail or grant is just on the way.

Best wishes.


----------



## amar_gahir

Guys

i submitted Medicals/Form80 & PCC on 15th Oct. CO requested for the same. how much time it takes for them to review this info and revert back? 

I have dropped them an email stating that required documents have been uploaded. Please suggest.....

getting tense day by day !!! I am 7th Oct Applicant !


----------



## Kanchan1233

jkg said:


> Hmmm may be some good news on the way then...


thanks jkg and good luck to you as well .. (still no further info)


----------



## jkg

Kanchan1233 said:


> thanks jkg and good luck to you as well .. (still no further info)


Keep us updated ...


----------



## jkg

amar_gahir said:


> Guys
> 
> i submitted Medicals/Form80 & PCC on 15th Oct. CO requested for the same. how much time it takes for them to review this info and revert back?
> 
> I have dropped them an email stating that required documents have been uploaded. Please suggest.....
> 
> getting tense day by day !!! I am 7th Oct Applicant !


15 dec u have uploaded?
Gv them 7 days n then u can call them n chk


----------



## Auzidreamer

Kanchan1233 said:


> Visa 189, Lodge Date: 16th October 2014, General Accountant


Your file should be in process(Active)..Hopefully u would get a good news with in the next few days..Good luck..


----------



## Indigirl

jkg said:


> 15 dec u have uploaded?
> Gv them 7 days n then u can call them n chk


7 working days so thats 2 weeks!

1 thing I realized from my own experience is that they don't like calls!! (they don't even mention their phone numbers in the email they send)

So I guess patience is the key!


----------



## Siriish

VRS said:


> Hope they adopt the policy.... No FBI No Problem!!! haha!
> 
> BTW, when did you apply, they are anticipating a huge delay due to Christmas and NY.


I got FPs delivered to them on 28th Nov.


----------



## jkg

Indigirl said:


> 7 working days so thats 2 weeks!
> 
> 1 thing I realized from my own experience is that they don't like calls!! (they don't even mention their phone numbers in the email they send)
> 
> So I guess patience is the key!


I hv seen some guys getting grants after calling..but i agree its always gud to wait...


----------



## jkg

Auzidreamer said:


> Your file should be in process(Active)..Hopefully u would get a good news with in the next few days..Good luck..


Any grants today?


----------



## amar_gahir

Indigirl said:


> 7 working days so thats 2 weeks!
> 
> 1 thing I realized from my own experience is that they don't like calls!! (they don't even mention their phone numbers in the email they send)
> 
> So I guess patience is the key!


Thanks friends..

7 working days means.. 24th Dec... and after that there will be holidays !! 

i think it'll go to Jan now.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sreenithk

jkg said:


> Congratulations....is it 189 visa?


Yes it is 189. I have updated the tracker as well. Also see timeline below.

*IELTS*: 02-Aug-2014: L8.5 R8 W7 S7.5, 
*ACS*: Applied: *ANZSCO*: 261313 :15-May-2014, *Result*: 16 June 2014 *Positive* 
*EOI*: 29-Aug-2014 with 65 points, *Invite*: 8-Sep-2014
*Visa Lodge*: 24-Oct-2014, *PCC*: 17-Sep-2014 and 14-Nov-2014 (Spouse), *Medicals*: 28-Nov-2014
*Grant*: 17-Dec-2014, *IED*: 17-Sep-2015 lane:


----------



## jkg

sreenithk said:


> Yes it is 189. I have updated the tracker as well. Also see timeline below.
> 
> IELTS: 02-Aug-2014: L8.5 R8 W7 S7.5,
> ACS: Applied: ANZSCO: 261313 :15-May-2014, Result: 16 June 2014 Positive
> EOI: 29-Aug-2014 with 65 points, Invite: 8-Sep-2014
> Visa Lodge: 24-Oct-2014, PCC: 17-Sep-2014 and 14-Nov-2014 (Spouse), Medicals: 28-Nov-2014
> Grant: 17-Dec-2014, IED: 17-Sep-2015 lane:


Thnks fr updating


----------



## Indigirl

jkg said:


> I hv seen some guys getting grants after calling..but i agree its always gud to wait...


Yes...I was one among such people 

But I had a valid reason i.e. I need to travel to Aus soon so was hurrying up.

The lady on the phone told me the same thing "Give us 7 working days and we usually respond to every thing!". She was not rude but I could sense that they already have enough work on their hands and do not like answering calls (esp those which are made out of impatience and frustration than with valid reasons).

Hope this helps!


----------



## sreenithk

Raviinc said:


> Hi
> The visa checklist states...
> Police Clearance Certificates – Original to be provided for each applicant aged 16 years or over for all countries in which resided for more than 12 months during the last 10 years. Form 47P provides guidelines for most countries. Do not make application for your police clearance certificates until requested to do so by us.
> 
> A lot of threads state that we can front the PCC immediately after lodging the Visa application contrary to what the DIAC check list states that we can upload only when requested by them. I am confused can someone throw some light on the issue.
> Thanks.


Are you talking about PCC from india? that is mandatory i guess. reg other countries, its better to atleast start the process and not wait to be asked, since it takes time. And i dont think it hurts to upload it upfront before being asked. But again, i dont have much exp, may be someone experienced can answer better.


----------



## Siriish

What is form 80? Is it required for everyone?


----------



## jkg

Indigirl said:


> Yes...I was one among such people
> 
> But I had a valid reason i.e. I need to travel to Aus soon so was hurrying up.
> 
> The lady on the phone told me the same thing "Give us 7 working days and we usually respond to every thing!". She was not rude but I could sense that they already have enough work on their hands and do not like answering calls (esp those which are made out of impatience and frustration than with valid reasons).
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hehe ok...better to wait then..


----------



## jkg

Siriish said:


> What is form 80? Is it required for everyone?


Better to upload it..
Personal particular form..


----------



## patrickdinh

I think I have read somewhere that this Friday is their last working day. I submitted visa on 27/10, maybe I have to wait until next year.


----------



## jkg

Kanchan1233 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently, I do not have access to my email (at least for next 4 hours).
> 
> When I have checked my Immi account - it says last updated 17th December 2014 but status is still in progress and nothing is visible in "view correspondent" section of immi account .. !!
> 
> What can i relate this too ?
> 
> 1. CO has been assigned ?
> 2. They are still working in my file (its just I am too quick)
> 3. Visa could have been grant
> 
> Please advise ..


Saw ur update about CO allocation...


----------



## sreenithk

scorpio007 said:


> Congrats, I am in the same situation, waiting for fbi pcc, hope I get as lucky as you are , applied on 27th Oct.


I dont know if they are doing any background checks or i just got lucky. Anyways all the best to you. Hope you get a direct grant as well...


----------



## Indigirl

amar_gahir said:


> Thanks friends..
> 
> 7 working days means.. 24th Dec... and after that there will be holidays !!
> 
> i think it'll go to Jan now.. :fingerscrossed:


Not necessarily....They might even respond sooner...it all depends on the workload!

N if in Jan...consider that Santa was late and graciously accept it as your new year gift!


----------



## jkg

patrickdinh said:


> I think I have read somewhere that this Friday is their last working day. I submitted visa on 27/10, maybe I have to wait until next year.


25,26,29 n jan 1st holidays


----------



## ravsingh

Hey guys any grant today .....???


----------



## Indigirl

jkg said:


> 25,26,29 n jan 1st holidays


Official ones! 

Unofficial ones might be more but don't lose hope as I've heard that many ppl who work during holidays get double pay (so that's an incentive!) and also the fact that there are few CO's who are of Indian Origin who might not be observing X'mas!

Moral of the post: Never lose hope!


----------



## asialanka

In the EOI

Wondering what to put for "course name" under education history

No space to write the whole name of CIMA

Is it OK to put "CIMA (UK) Exams"

Great if someone familiar helps


----------



## Siriish

jkg said:


> Better to upload it..
> Personal particular form..


From where can i download that?


----------



## jkg

Siriish said:


> From where can i download that?




www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/80.pdf


----------



## philip123

i think it takes longer for ICT Bussiness analysts to even get a CO allocation :/ 
As even ppl from 2 OCt are still waiting ... one person hasn't even been allocated CO. 
So according to my timeline I must look towards Jan 2015, i think.
This is so frustrating now!


----------



## philip123

jkg said:


> 25,26,29 n jan 1st holidays


Don't lose hope jkg! you're very close to the finish line!!!


----------



## jkg

philip123 said:


> Don't lose hope jkg! you're very close to the finish line!!!


Hmmm getting so impatient now...but lets hope fr d best


----------



## Kanchan1233

jkg said:


> Saw ur update about CO allocation...




CO asked for Form80 even though its uploded.

I uploaded the Form80.Dont know still how many days they will take to Grant it?


----------



## jasdeep

Hello Guys,

Received my grant today.
My agent called me and gave me the good news.I would like to thank you all because without the guidelines and advice of you all it would have not been possible.
I must say its 10 % agents work and 90 % of this forum's help.
My initial entry date is 11 NOv 2015.

Thank you all..!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkg

jasdeep said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Received my grant today.
> My agent called me and gave me the good news.I would like to thank you all because without the guidelines and advice of you all it would have not been possible.
> I must say its 10 % agents work and 90 % of this forum's help.
> My initial entry date is 11 NOv 2015.
> 
> Thank you all..!!!!!!!!


Wow..congrats


----------



## hasdrubal

I have also received grant today. 
Thank you all for the help and wish you all the best!


----------



## jkg

Kanchan1233 said:


> CO asked for Form80 even though its uploded.
> 
> I uploaded the Form80.Dont know still how many days they will take to Grant it?


Yea..dats strange but just email it again..ul b fine..all d best


----------



## jkg

hasdrubal said:


> I have also received grant today.
> Thank you all for the help and wish you all the best!


Congratulations...n plz whoever got the grants update on the tracker


----------



## jasdeep

hasdrubal said:


> I have also received grant today.
> Thank you all for the help and wish you all the best!


Congo


----------



## Kanchan1233

jkg said:


> Yea..dats strange but just email it again..ul b fine..all d best[/QUOT}
> 
> 
> My agent emailed the Form 80 again today.
> Is it possbile to call them tomm and ask wether they received the form 80 or not?


----------



## ravsingh

Hi
Just wanted to knw one thing I'm not claiming points for spouse but she is migrating with me ...i have uploaded PCC for her form 80 also do I need to upload her experience letter from employer also...thanks


----------



## jkg

I think u have to wait as u just submitted it today


----------



## padmakarrao

ravsingh said:


> Hi
> Just wanted to knw one thing I'm not claiming points for spouse but she is migrating with me ...i have uploaded PCC for her form 80 also do I need to upload her experience letter from employer also...thanks


No, what you have provided is more than enough.


----------



## padmakarrao

Kanchan1233 said:


> CO asked for Form80 even though its uploded.
> 
> I uploaded the Form80.Dont know still how many days they will take to Grant it?


Kanchan, this happens sometimes, they ask for an already submitted document. Just resend the Form 80 right away. You may get the grant very next day. 

Best wishes.


----------



## Kanchan1233

padmakarrao said:


> Kanchan, this happens sometimes, they ask for an already submitted document. Just resend the Form 80 right away. You may get the grant very next day.
> 
> Best wishes.[/QUOTE}
> 
> My agent had re-send the Form 80 today.
> Hope for the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

gbharath said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone help me in clarifying my doubts.My wife and myself gave IELTS last month and she got overall 6 band (6 in each).Myself got Overall 6 with speaking 5.0 . Now my question is ,Can we apply for 189 or any other Visa types by considering her as main applicant?
> 
> Thanks for the help in advance,
> bharath.



For 189 If you are the main applicant then compulsory to get Ielts-6 in each modules. If your spouse in the main applicant then no issue.... 

Go ahead lane: All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

Kanchan1233 said:


> Visa 189, Lodge Date: 16th October 2014, General Accountant


All the best for the Golden mail lane:

Please update yourself in tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


Also your signature.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasdeep said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Received my grant today.
> My agent called me and gave me the good news.I would like to thank you all because without the guidelines and advice of you all it would have not been possible.
> I must say its 10 % agents work and 90 % of this forum's help.
> My initial entry date is 11 NOv 2015.
> 
> Thank you all..!!!!!!!!


Many hearty congrats jasdeep

you won the cup :first:



Please update yourself in the tracker 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84

Also your signature... :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

hasdrubal said:


> I have also received grant today.
> Thank you all for the help and wish you all the best!


Many hearty congrats hasdrubal

you won the cup :first:

:cheer2: moments


----------



## sivakumar s s

ravsingh said:


> Hi
> Just wanted to knw one thing I'm not claiming points for spouse but she is migrating with me ...i have uploaded PCC for her form 80 also do I need to upload her experience letter from employer also...thanks


If you wish can
Upload ur spouse offerletter, relieving letter(if any) and experience/appraisal letter(if any).

It will make your case more strong and good impression.

Also there is no harm in submitting it....


----------



## shiksu

Hi All

I am on-shore (Sydney) applicant for 190 visa. I submitted my application today and will be visiting India for one month.

Do you think it is possible to get my medicals done in India?


----------



## asialanka

*Eoi*

Hi
Have few minor stuff to get clarified

Once EOI is submitted Is it possible to change any details in it

1. before receiving the invitation?
2. after receiving the invitation?


----------



## blak3

asialanka said:


> Hi
> Have few minor stuff to get clarified
> 
> Once EOI is submitted Is it possible to change any details in it
> 
> 1. before receiving the invitation?
> 2. after receiving the invitation?


1. Yes. any changes which will impact the points will change the effective date.
2.No.


----------



## sivakumar s s

shiksu said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am on-shore (Sydney) applicant for 190 visa. I submitted my application today and will be visiting India for one month.
> 
> Do you think it is possible to get my medicals done in India?


*Yes, you can medicals from all over the world.

Provided the Clinic should be IMMI designated one.*

Please find the locations in India 
India


All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

asialanka said:


> Hi
> Have few minor stuff to get clarified
> 
> Once EOI is submitted Is it possible to change any details in it
> 
> 1. before receiving the invitation?
> 2. after receiving the invitation?



Dear Please update it ASAP. Also check all other details carefully......


If you got invitation, it is final we can't change then.

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

shiksu said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am on-shore (Sydney) applicant for 190 visa. I submitted my application today and will be visiting India for one month.
> 
> Do you think it is possible to get my medicals done in India?


Hi Shiksu

Please update your timeline and VISA tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


hi Asialanka
Please update your timeline


----------



## jasdeep

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congrats jasdeep
> 
> you won the cup :first:
> 
> 
> 
> Please update yourself in the tracker
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84
> 
> Also your signature... :cheer2:



But my agent was very weired with me all the process.
I am just helpless now as he is asking the rest of the amount 110000 today only.
But its hard for me to give the amount at a time.
I am asking him some time but he is behaving very bad with me.
I want to give him the money but after 10 days.But he is not listening to me..

So, my question is can he destroy my PR on his behalf??

PLease help..Otherwise he will ruin my career.
Or can i have the right to stand in front of him???


----------



## sivakumar s s

ravsingh said:


> Hey guys any grant today .....???


*Total 3 grants all in 189


2 as per tracker
1 as per thread*


----------



## TheExpatriate

jasdeep said:


> But my agent was very weired with me all the process.
> I am just helpless now as he is asking the rest of the amount 110000 today only.
> But its hard for me to give the amount at a time.
> I am asking him some time but he is behaving very bad with me.
> I want to give him the money but after 10 days.But he is not listening to me..
> 
> So, my question is can he destroy my PR on his behalf??
> 
> PLease help..Otherwise he will ruin my career.
> Or can i have the right to stand in front of him???


is he a MARA Agent?


----------



## Kanchan1233

sivakumar s s said:


> All the best for the Golden mail lane:
> 
> Please update yourself in tracker
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84
> 
> 
> Also your signature.....


Thanx.
I already updated in tracker.


----------



## freak199

*Acche Dinn....*

Hi all,

I am also in the same Dilemma...

1) Submitted my VISA on 26 Sep 2014....Till 10 dec no news of the CO ........when I called them....only then they started to action my application i.e they allocated CO on 10 DEc.....Now it is DEc 17...today when I again called them they are saying...another 3 weeks to process the case as it is still under Routine Checks...

2) I am wondering ....how some fortunate OCTober applicants are getting the Grants...

Any how...I am waiting for my Acche Din...

3) Also Any one aware of the "Sept 14 189 Lodged Applicants " Thread...which has all of sudden vanished since 20 days...Dont Know which bad guy deleted such a good thread ...it had more than 1000 pages... Now we have a "Oct 14 189 Thread little active"


----------



## jasdeep

TheExpatriate said:


> is he a MARA Agent?


Sorry but i can understand MARA.

But he is authorized i think


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasdeep said:


> But my agent was very weired with me all the process.
> I am just helpless now as he is asking the rest of the amount 110000 today only.
> But its hard for me to give the amount at a time.
> I am asking him some time but he is behaving very bad with me.
> I want to give him the money but after 10 days.But he is not listening to me..
> 
> So, my question is can he destroy my PR on his behalf??
> 
> PLease help..Otherwise he will ruin my career.
> Or can i have the right to stand in front of him???



Dear Jasdeep,

No intermediator can ruin you. 

Except DIBP, no can cancel your VISA. Have faith in god.

Ask sometime, arrange the money and throw it to the blood sucker.


*I guess, he may not shared your IMMI account with you. If you have nothing to worry. 


*

Also it's not the right time to fight with him.


----------



## TheExpatriate

jasdeep said:


> Sorry but i can understand MARA.
> 
> But he is authorized i think


is he registered in the MARA 

www.mara.gov.au

Does he have a MARN? (MARA Registration #) ?


----------



## jasdeep

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Jasdeep,
> 
> No intermediator can ruin you.
> 
> Except DIBP, no can cancel your VISA. Have faith in god.
> 
> Ask sometime, arrange the money and throw it to the blood sucker.
> 
> 
> *I guess, he may not shared your IMMI account with you. If you have nothing to worry.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Also it's the right time to fight with him.


Thank you for the support friend.

So it means he cant even pull my single hair now?
yes he didn't share the account details.
And the PR letter is with him only.

Can i get the PR letter from my behalf????


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasdeep said:


> Sorry but i can understand MARA.
> 
> But he is authorized i think



Is he onshore or offshore


----------



## amar_gahir

Indigirl said:


> Not necessarily....They might even respond sooner...it all depends on the workload!
> 
> N if in Jan...consider that Santa was late and graciously accept it as your new year gift!


Thanks IndiGirl for moral boost...!!

I am little worried as i got canada work permit rejection back in 2003/2004. As honesty, i have declared in form 80.... hope its not an issue since that visa rejection was not cos of any security concern but more of employer documentation issue......bit worried cos of that.. 

still...if Mr. Santa fly in the form of Grant email by 25th.. then it'll be the happiest XMAS for all of us... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasdeep said:


> Thank you for the support friend.
> 
> So it means he cant even pull my single hair now?
> yes he didn't share the account details.
> And the PR letter is with him only.
> 
> Can i get the PR letter from my behalf????


Hope you could have get the GOlden mail from DIBP stating that your PR is finalized.

I am not aware of the next stage like *VEVO*, I have not reached that stage.

*Other Expats can help....*


----------



## goodtimes

Dear Friends,

I received my ACS assessment as positive for Analyst Programmer. The employment is counted from August 2012, though I started working in July 2006. The assessment says:

"Your Bachelor of Technology (Electrical Engineering) completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in Computing.

The following employment after August 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
--- Detail of Dates and Employment History --- "

So, as per points table below, my points at present are 55.
Age = 30 (32 years, July 1983 born)
English = 10 (7+ in IELTS all Modules)
Work = 0 (Less than 3 years offshore)
Edu. Qualification = 15 (Bachelor Degree)

I have the following observations, please confirm if these are correct:
1. Under the given scenario, I won't be able to apply for 189 unless I score 8+ in IELTS
2. If I wait till July 2015, I will score 5 points for work but will lose 5 points for age. (So still no 189)
3. I can apply for 190 after July 2015, with 5 points from state nomination (taking the tally to 60).

It would be great if you could please share your thoughts on this. Thank you!


----------



## TheExpatriate

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received my ACS assessment as positive for Analyst Programmer. The employment is counted from August 2012, though I started working in July 2006. The assessment says:
> 
> "Your Bachelor of Technology (Electrical Engineering) completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in Computing.
> 
> The following employment after August 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> --- Detail of Dates and Employment History --- "
> 
> So, as per points table below, my points at present are 55.
> Age = 30 (32 years, July 1983 born)
> English = 10 (7+ in IELTS all Modules)
> Work = 0 (Less than 3 years offshore)
> Edu. Qualification = 15 (Bachelor Degree)
> 
> I have the following observations, please confirm if these are correct:
> 1. Under the given scenario, I won't be able to apply for 189 unless I score 8+ in IELTS
> 2. If I wait till July 2015, I will score 5 points for work but will lose 5 points for age. (So still no 189)
> 3. I can apply for 190 after July 2015, with 5 points from state nomination (taking the tally to 60).
> 
> It would be great if you could please share your thoughts on this. Thank you!


1- Yes

2- No, July 2015 you will turn 32, you still get 33 points. You lose five points in July 2016

3- You can apply for 190 whenever you can get sponsored by a state


----------



## jasdeep

sivakumar s s said:


> Is he onshore or offshore


He is sitting here in chandigarh-India office and may be the firm is registered here.
But the owner of the consultancy is located at Australia and he is also doing immigration from Australia also.
So i think he is the command.


----------



## sivakumar s s

goodtimes said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received my ACS assessment as positive for Analyst Programmer. The employment is counted from August 2012, though I started working in July 2006. The assessment says:
> 
> "Your Bachelor of Technology (Electrical Engineering) completed June 2006 has been assessed as comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with a minor in Computing.
> 
> The following employment after August 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer).
> --- Detail of Dates and Employment History --- "
> 
> So, as per points table below, my points at present are 55.
> Age = 30 (32 years, July 1983 born)
> English = 10 (7+ in IELTS all Modules)
> Work = 0 (Less than 3 years offshore)
> Edu. Qualification = 15 (Bachelor Degree)
> 
> I have the following observations, please confirm if these are correct:
> 1. Under the given scenario, I won't be able to apply for 189 unless I score 8+ in IELTS
> 2. If I wait till July 2015, I will score 5 points for work but will lose 5 points for age. (So still no 189)
> 3. I can apply for 190 after July 2015, with 5 points from state nomination (taking the tally to 60).
> 
> It would be great if you could please share your thoughts on this. Thank you!


*4. you can apply now(if have 10 points from IELTS/PTE /Teofl i) with 190 as you have 55 points in hand.* 5 point will provided by the state so TOTAL => 60 points

Assuming you have/will get 10 points from IELTS-7 If you get IELTS-8 go with 189 (1.)


----------



## TheExpatriate

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- Yes
> 
> 2- No, July 2015 you will turn 32, you still get *33 *points. You lose five points in July 2016
> 
> 3- You can apply for 190 whenever you can get sponsored by a state


sorry I meant 30 points not 33


----------



## mandy2137

jasdeep said:


> He is sitting here in chandigarh-India office and may be the firm is registered here.
> But the owner of the consultancy is located at Australia and he is also doing immigration from Australia also.
> So i think he is the command.


Jasdeep,

Are you from Chandigarh?


----------



## sivakumar s s

TheExpatriate said:


> There are high risk countries that are officially high risk, but obviously and evidently not that "high risk" when it comes to visa processing (e.g.: Jordan, Egypt, India ...etc.)
> 
> There are some countries in the High Risk group that take an awfully long time to process their visas (e.g.: Pakistan, Iran, Bangladesh, Lebanon, Syria ...etc.)
> 
> 
> For those countries in the very high risk group, 190 is WAY faster than 189



From where we can find details of official high risk / low risk countries in DIBP sites

Any link?


----------



## TheExpatriate

sivakumar s s said:


> From where we can find details of official high risk / low risk countries in DIBP sites Any link?


Typically any country ineligible for ETA is high risk
But not all HR countries are born equal (this is from observations not officially stated)


----------



## sivakumar s s

TheExpatriate said:


> Typically any country ineligible for ETA is high risk
> But not all HR countries are born equal (this is from observations not officially stated)


Oh means Electronic Travel authority....


Got it


List of Low risk countries

https://www.immi.gov.au/immigration/eta-eligible-passports.htm


----------



## jasdeep

mandy2137 said:


> Jasdeep,
> 
> Are you from Chandigarh?


I am from Punjab but applied from chandigarh agent


----------



## sevnik0202

jasdeep said:


> Thank you for the support friend.
> 
> So it means he cant even pull my single hair now?
> yes he didn't share the account details.
> And the PR letter is with him only.
> 
> Can i get the PR letter from my behalf????


Do you have your TRN nunber. If yes go to VEVO and download the letter. Then tell him that you have the letter already and will pay him after 10 days all will b fine.


----------



## sevnik0202

jasdeep said:


> He is sitting here in chandigarh-India office and may be the firm is registered here.
> But the owner of the consultancy is located at Australia and he is also doing immigration from Australia also.
> So i think he is the command.


Can you name the agent. My agent was from Chandigarh too but the owner lived in Australia.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sevnik0202 said:


> Can you name the agent. My agent was from Chandigarh too but the owner lived in Australia.


How much it cost in total for your agent....


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

Got an account with common wealth bank today. Went to buy Iphone 6 at Vodafone store they denied citing no job no iphone criteria. Registered for medicare it took around 25 minutes as there were many ppl. Registered for TFN online. Got a Vodafone prepaid sim $50 + $ 4.5 CST 3 GB data. Unlimited National and International calls to 8 countries.


----------



## mandy2137

jasdeep said:


> I am from Punjab but applied from chandigarh agent


I am too from punjab ( sangrur). Which city you from in Punjab?


----------



## jasdeep

sevnik0202 said:


> Do you have your TRN nunber. If yes go to VEVO and download the letter. Then tell him that you have the letter already and will pay him after 10 days all will b fine.



yes i have TRN.
So in case i want to go to Australia in future, the letter downloaded from VEVO is enough??


----------



## MMS

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All Got an account with common wealth bank today. Went to buy Iphone 6 at Vodafone store they denied citing no job no iphone criteria. Registered for medicare it took around 25 minutes as there were many ppl. Registered for TFN online. Got a Vodafone prepaid sim $50 + $ 4.5 CST 3 GB data. Unlimited National and International calls to 8 countries.


U r already in Australia I thought u were movin in April?

Can u explain a little more in details about ure experience how did u open the account and how was TFN number created and what happened with Medicare


----------



## sevnik0202

jasdeep said:


> yes i have TRN.
> So in case i want to go to Australia in future, the letter downloaded from VEVO is enough??


Yes mate. But pay the agent. And if you have family you might not get their letters without grant number. First check if you get your grant letter with TRN.


----------



## haseeb1017

MMS said:


> U r already in Australia I thought u were movin in April?
> 
> Can u explain a little more in details about ure experience how did u open the account and how was TFN number created and what happened with Medicare


For opening bank account you just need Passport and visa letter (just take in case), and for TFN as soon as you land, go to ato.gov.au and apply online. You should be able to get in a week. For medicare you need to visit medicare office.


189| 263111, Applied 23-08-14, CO 28-11-14, Grant........?


----------



## sevnik0202

MMS said:


> U r already in Australia I thought u were movin in April?
> 
> Can u explain a little more in details about ure experience how did u open the account and how was TFN number created and what happened with Medicare


One account I opened when I was in India online with NAB. Transfered my funds from HDFC to this account. After arriving in Australia friends suggested commonwealth as it has better ATM network and services. Walked into the nearest branch and showed passport and grant letter got the account opened in 20 minutes. ATM will received in 10 days approx.


----------



## sevnik0202

MMS said:


> U r already in Australia I thought u were movin in April?
> 
> Can u explain a little more in details about ure experience how did u open the account and how was TFN number created and what happened with Medicare


TFN I did online you need a phone number for that. You can get a sim on the airport too but I got one from Vodafone store. Showed them Visa and Passport. 4G is amazingly fast. 

Medicare walked into the office after 5 minutes talked to an officer she entered my details in their system. After few minutes a Lady called out my name went to her and in 5 minutes got temporary medicare number. Presented the passport and visa thts it.


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All, 

I am putting up with my frnds here most of them are citizens now they studied in Australia too but they drive trucks, work as security etc etc. I dont know why and the work odd hours too. Still they are well settled with BMW's and a healthy life style. Onee of my frnds wife who was in IT(6 years exp) got a vey good job but it took 4 months. All the jovs I searched for have start dates in Jan or Feb.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sevnik0202 said:


> Yes mate. But pay the agent. And if you have family you might not get their letters without grant number. First check if you get your grant letter with TRN.


well, if he did the job, and this is the payment he agreed to pay once visa is granted, he MUST pay him ....... 

Not just is it legally wrong, it's morally and ethically wrong. Imagine how you'd feel if your employer withheld your pay after the job was done


----------



## jasdeep

TheExpatriate said:


> well, if he did the job, and this is the payment he agreed to pay once visa is granted, he MUST pay him .......
> 
> Not just is it legally wrong, it's morally and ethically wrong. Imagine how you'd feel if your employer withheld your pay after the job was done


I will definitely pay him and wanted to pay him.
Just asking him 10 days to pay and he started shouting at me and saying me that he will spoil my grant.It looks very weird in case teh agent didnt do any follow up and when i did all the followup and gave my self guidance tio him and showed him the easiest ways to get grant and all of a sudden after the grant letter he started calling continuously and threatening me.

Thats why i asked help from you guys.
Atleast now i can convince him to hold for 10 days.


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasdeep said:


> I will definitely pay him and wanted to pay him.
> Just asking him 10 days to pay and he started shouting at me and saying me that he will spoil my grant.It looks very weird in case teh agent didnt do any follow up and when i did all the followup and gave my self guidance tio him and showed him the easiest ways to get grant and all of a sudden after the grant letter he started calling continuously and threatening me.
> 
> Thats why i asked help from you guys.
> Atleast now i can convince him to hold for 10 days.


Hi,

What about total fees for the Agent....


----------



## sevnik0202

TheExpatriate said:


> well, if he did the job, and this is the payment he agreed to pay once visa is granted, he MUST pay him .......
> 
> Not just is it legally wrong, it's morally and ethically wrong. Imagine how you'd feel if your employer withheld your pay after the job was done


Mate i want him to pay.


----------



## asialanka

*EOI Submitted*

Hi

Just submitted EOI with 65 points (ANZSCO 221112 - Management Accountant)

However, didn't get any email confirmation (saying it's submitted) or a new reference number

But the status says it's submitted

Anything to be concerned?

Moreover, 
At the very first page when creating the EOI, it ask for Passport number
However, thereafter it's never shown anywhere to double check later if it's correct 

Great if someone share their knowledge


----------



## TheExpatriate

sevnik0202 said:


> Mate i want him to pay.


sure, I am adding to you not contradicting you


----------



## TheExpatriate

jasdeep said:


> I will definitely pay him and wanted to pay him.
> Just asking him 10 days to pay and he started shouting at me and saying me that he will spoil my grant.It looks very weird in case teh agent didnt do any follow up and when i did all the followup and gave my self guidance tio him and showed him the easiest ways to get grant and all of a sudden after the grant letter he started calling continuously and threatening me.
> 
> Thats why i asked help from you guys.
> Atleast now i can convince him to hold for 10 days.


In your EOI and/or eVisa receipt, in the agent/authorized person section, is there a MARN# ?


if he has one (MARA registered), he won't even dare to do anything on your behalf, because he'd lose WAY more than you'd if he does some unauthorized action and you complained against him and he lost his MARN !


----------



## sevnik0202

TheExpatriate said:


> sure, I am adding to you not contradicting you


Grt thnx my bad.


----------



## viju_009

Dear All,

Need your advise urgently. We were planning lodge our visa by december end. But my wife's ( primary applicant) previous employer is delaying the employement reference letter and I dont see it happening till january 1st week.

My deadline to lodge the visa is January 27th 2015, please advise me if I should wait until some more time or ask my wife to prepare a self declaration - affidavit for both her previous and current employment and lodge the application. There is no response from the HR department of her previous company despite multiple mails, phone call and personal visit.

Please advise if having to self affidavits would hamper the visa sanction process.


----------



## mikjc6

viju_009 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need your advise urgently. We were planning lodge our visa by december end. But my wife's ( primary applicant) previous employer is delaying the employement reference letter and I dont see it happening till january 1st week.
> 
> My deadline to lodge the visa is January 27th 2015, please advise me if I should wait until some more time or ask my wife to prepare a self declaration - affidavit for both her previous and current employment and lodge the application. There is no response from the HR department of her previous company despite multiple mails, phone call and personal visit.
> 
> Please advise if having to self affidavits would hamper the visa sanction process.


If you have other documents like payslips, appointment letter, leaving certificate, tax related docx then you are good to go.....you can lodge your application....its not like you have to upload all the documents upfront.....you can upload some of them at alater period.....if you can not manage to contact the previous employer then provide a statutory declaration stating all responsibilities....


----------



## MMS

sevnik0202 said:


> TFN I did online you need a phone number for that. You can get a sim on the airport too but I got one from Vodafone store. Showed them Visa and Passport. 4G is amazingly fast. Medicare walked into the office after 5 minutes talked to an officer she entered my details in their system. After few minutes a Lady called out my name went to her and in 5 minutes got temporary medicare number. Presented the passport and visa thts it.


Thanks for the info will keep this in mind 

So u suggest commonwealth bank is better do they have minimum balance charges ?


----------



## Inf_18

freak199 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am also in the same Dilemma...
> 
> 1) Submitted my VISA on 26 Sep 2014....Till 10 dec no news of the CO ........when I called them....only then they started to action my application i.e they allocated CO on 10 DEc.....Now it is DEc 17...today when I again called them they are saying...another 3 weeks to process the case as it is still under Routine Checks...
> 
> 2) I am wondering ....how some fortunate OCTober applicants are getting the Grants...
> 
> Any how...I am waiting for my Acche Din...
> 
> 3) Also Any one aware of the "Sept 14 189 Lodged Applicants " Thread...which has all of sudden vanished since 20 days...Dont Know which bad guy deleted such a good thread ...it had more than 1000 pages... Now we have a "Oct 14 189 Thread little active"


Hi,

I have applied for visa in last week. Can you please resolve a query of mine?

While uploading work experience document, what document to upload under below document types - 

1. Employment Contract and
2. Employment reference.
3. Tax document (Is this mandatory?)

Thanks


----------



## jkg

jkg said:


> Hmmm getting so impatient now...but lets hope fr d best


Wooow....cant ask for more...got DIRECT GRANT today ....thank you so much guys....
Happy happy happy...finally no more tension...


----------



## patrickdinh

jkg said:


> Wooow....cant ask for more...got DIRECT GRANT today ....thank you so much guys....
> Happy happy happy...finally no more tension...


Congrats!!!


----------



## patrickdinh

Hey guys, how do we know if a CO is assigned? I submitted the visa on 27/10 and am looking for CO assign....


----------



## sevnik0202

MMS said:


> Thanks for the info will keep this in mind
> 
> So u suggest commonwealth bank is better do they have minimum balance charges ?


The account I opened have $4 monthly charges thts it.


----------



## msarkar_expat

jkg said:


> Wooow....cant ask for more...got DIRECT GRANT today ....thank you so much guys....
> Happy happy happy...finally no more tension...


Congrats JKG...you must be a happy man now...a great gift before Christmas


----------



## jkg

msarkar_expat said:


> Congrats JKG...you must be a happy man now...a great gift before Christmas


Heheh happy women..
Thank u so much


----------



## msarkar_expat

jkg said:


> Heheh happy women..
> Thank u so much


Oops


----------



## mattcuz

jkg said:


> jkg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm getting so impatient now...but lets hope fr d best
> 
> 
> 
> Wooow....cant ask for more...got DIRECT GRANT today ....thank you so much guys....
> Happy happy happy...finally no more tension...
Click to expand...

That's so brilliant. Yay! Everyone keep patient and that grant will come. They are so efficient!!


----------



## jkg

mattcuz said:


> That's so brilliant. Yay! Everyone keep patient and that grant will come. They are so efficient!!


Thank u so much


----------



## beshirish

Hello JKG,
Heartiest congratulations !! can you let us know , when the CO was assigned & how many days between application invitation & PR grant please?


----------



## jkg

beshirish said:


> Hello JKG,
> Heartiest congratulations !! can you let us know , when the CO was assigned & how many days between application invitation & PR grant please?


Hi ..my application date was 16th oct..
I dint have CO assigned as they dint want any documents as i uploaded everything during the lodgement...
I got the grant today on 18th december...10am australian standard time...


----------



## jkg

beshirish said:


> Hello JKG,
> Heartiest congratulations !! can you let us know , when the CO was assigned & how many days between application invitation & PR grant please?


Btw i got invitation in 4 days ..dont remembwr the exact date


----------



## beshirish

Ohhk , It means that they took almost a month to give you PR after everything was properly submitted !! Can we draw this conclusion .

I am in a waiting cue now as this is most nail biting period , curious to know !


----------



## mattcuz

beshirish said:


> Ohhk , It means that they took almost a month to give you PR after everything was properly submitted !! Can we draw this conclusion .
> 
> I am in a waiting cue now as this is most nail biting period , curious to know !


No. Just over 2 months


----------



## jkg

beshirish said:


> Ohhk , It means that they took almost a month to give you PR after everything was properly submitted !! Can we draw this conclusion .
> 
> I am in a waiting cue now as this is most nail biting period , curious to know !


2months from the date of applicattion


----------



## ronthevisio

Just got asked to pay the VAC2 payment...!!!! 

Countdown now begins!


----------



## tinaozzie

congratulations jkg finally.


----------



## jkg

ronthevisio said:


> Just got asked to pay the VAC2 payment...!!!!
> 
> Countdown now begins!


Kool..all d best


----------



## jkg

tinaozzie said:


> congratulations jkg finally.


Yea..i called them this morning and got the grant in 10 mins..


----------



## Kanchan1233

jkg said:


> Yea..i called them this morning and got the grant in 10 mins..



Congrats JKG .. long waiting time over for you .. make your celebrate .. !!

Finally - what did you ask them by call ? As they might just asked you to wait ..


----------



## jkg

Kanchan1233 said:


> Congrats JKG .. long waiting time over for you .. make your celebrate .. !!
> 
> Finally - what did you ask them by call ? As they might just asked you to wait ..


Yeah tq dear 
I just asked them how long it gonna take thn brisbane team said they will email me about my application soon..(though my application was asssigned to team 2 adelaide got the letter from the pwrson whom i spoke to briabane team)
N in 10min got the grant letters...


----------



## patrickdinh

jkg said:


> Yeah tq dear
> I just asked them how long it gonna take thn brisbane team said they will email me about my application soon..(though my application was asssigned to team 2 adelaide got the letter from the pwrson whom i spoke to briabane team)
> N in 10min got the grant letters...


How did you know which team is assigned to your application?


----------



## Kanchan1233

Visa arrived for us as well (just now) !!!

Very very happy ..  

Thank you all for all the instant support that we had received !! and Good Luck for future


----------



## Kanchan1233

Visa arrived for us as well (just now) !!!

Very very happy ..  

Thank you all for all the instant support that we had received !! and Good Luck for future 


lane:lane:lane:



===========================================================

EOI Filed: 22nd September 2014
EOI Received 13th October 2014
Visa Lodged: 16th October 2014
CO Assigned: 17th December 2014
Visa Granted: 18th December 2014


----------



## scorpio007

Kanchan1233 said:


> Visa arrived for us as well (just now) !!!
> 
> Very very happy ..
> 
> Thank you all for all the instant support that we had received !! and Good Luck for future


Congrats!! What are your timelines? When did you apply for visa, I cant find you in tracker.


----------



## sevnik0202

Kanchan1233 said:


> Visa arrived for us as well (just now) !!!
> 
> Very very happy ..
> 
> Thank you all for all the instant support that we had received !! and Good Luck for future
> 
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> ===========================================================
> 
> EOI Filed: 22nd September 2014
> EOI Received 13th October 2014
> Visa Lodged: 16th October 2014
> CO Assigned: 17th December 2014
> Visa Granted: 18th December 2014


Congrats kanchan


----------



## WittViki

Kanchan1233 said:


> Visa arrived for us as well (just now) !!!
> 
> Very very happy ..
> 
> Thank you all for all the instant support that we had received !! and Good Luck for future
> 
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> ===========================================================
> 
> EOI Filed: 22nd September 2014
> EOI Received 13th October 2014
> Visa Lodged: 16th October 2014
> CO Assigned: 17th December 2014
> Visa Granted: 18th December 2014


Congratulations! Enjoy


----------



## jkg

patrickdinh said:


> How did you know which team is assigned to your application?


I called them last week and they told me about it


----------



## jkg

Kanchan1233 said:


> Visa arrived for us as well (just now) !!!
> 
> Very very happy ..
> 
> Thank you all for all the instant support that we had received !! and Good Luck for future


Wowwww..congrats


----------



## jkg

scorpio007 said:


> Congrats!! What are your timelines? When did you apply for visa, I cant find you in tracker.


Its under the name anshul


----------



## jkg

sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats kanchan


Congratulations


----------



## MMS

Kanchan1233 said:


> Visa arrived for us as well (just now) !!! Very very happy ..  Thank you all for all the instant support that we had received !! and Good Luck for future lane:lane:lane: =========================================================== EOI Filed: 22nd September 2014 EOI Received 13th October 2014 Visa Lodged: 16th October 2014 CO Assigned: 17th December 2014 Visa Granted: 18th December 2014



Congrats


----------



## MMS

Kanchan1233 said:


> Visa arrived for us as well (just now) !!! Very very happy ..  Thank you all for all the instant support that we had received !! and Good Luck for future


Congrats


----------



## MMS

jkg said:


> Yea..i called them this morning and got the grant in 10 mins..


Congrats


----------



## jkg

MMS said:


> Congrats


Tq so much


----------



## TeamRanger

jkg said:


> Wooow....cant ask for more...got DIRECT GRANT today ....thank you so much guys.... Happy happy happy...finally no more tension...


Congrats jkg! Been waiting to hear the news from you


----------



## jkg

TeamRanger said:


> Congrats jkg! Been waiting to hear the news from you


Thnks a lotttt


----------



## jasdeep

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi,
> 
> What about total fees for the Agent....


30k in advance and 1.1 lacks after VISA


----------



## XINGSINGH

Kanchan1233 said:


> Visa arrived for us as well (just now) !!!
> 
> Very very happy ..
> 
> Thank you all for all the instant support that we had received !! and Good Luck for future
> 
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> ===========================================================
> 
> EOI Filed: 22nd September 2014
> EOI Received 13th October 2014
> Visa Lodged: 16th October 2014
> CO Assigned: 17th December 2014
> Visa Granted: 18th December 2014


Congrats for direct grant


----------



## asialanka

in the submitted EOI, under "passport details" cant see the passport number...is it the same for everyone

Thanks


----------



## VRS

Kanchan1233 said:


> Visa arrived for us as well (just now) !!!
> 
> Very very happy ..
> 
> Thank you all for all the instant support that we had received !! and Good Luck for future
> 
> 
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> 
> 
> ===========================================================
> 
> EOI Filed: 22nd September 2014
> EOI Received 13th October 2014
> Visa Lodged: 16th October 2014
> CO Assigned: 17th December 2014
> Visa Granted: 18th December 2014


Congrats Kanchan! All the best!


----------



## amlg

Hi All,

Got the mail this morning  and very happy...

I should thank everyone on this forum as I wouldn't have been able to do it without the help from you guys. 

If that'll help anybody: I lodged on Oct-27 and got the grant in 52 days. I did not upload form 80 and did not have all the payslips. Just a few from this year and some from 2011 - 2012. But I uploaded all the contracts plus account statements for the entire 6 year employment period.

And also the visa tracker is damn accurate


----------



## philip123

Kanchan1233 said:


> Visa arrived for us as well (just now) !!!
> 
> Very very happy ..
> 
> Thank you all for all the instant support that we had received !! and Good Luck for future
> 
> 
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> 
> 
> ===========================================================
> 
> EOI Filed: 22nd September 2014
> EOI Received 13th October 2014
> Visa Lodged: 16th October 2014
> CO Assigned: 17th December 2014
> Visa Granted: 18th December 2014



congratulations!!! BTW if you don't mind me asking , what is your ANZSCO
code?


----------



## philip123

jkg said:


> Wooow....cant ask for more...got DIRECT GRANT today ....thank you so much guys....
> Happy happy happy...finally no more tension...



such fantastic news jkg!! congratulations!! your patience has paid off.


----------



## philip123

amlg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the mail this morning  and very happy...
> 
> I should thank everyone on this forum as I wouldn't have been able to do it without the help from you guys.
> 
> If that'll help anybody: I lodged on Oct-27 and got the grant in 52 days. I did not upload form 80 and did not have all the payslips. Just a few from this year and some from 2011 - 2012. But I uploaded all the contracts plus account statements for the entire 6 year employment period.
> 
> And also the visa tracker is damn accurate




congratulations! what is your ANZCO code and timeline, please?


----------



## jkg

amlg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the mail this morning  and very happy...
> 
> I should thank everyone on this forum as I wouldn't have been able to do it without the help from you guys.
> 
> If that'll help anybody: I lodged on Oct-27 and got the grant in 52 days. I did not upload form 80 and did not have all the payslips. Just a few from this year and some from 2011 - 2012. But I uploaded all the contracts plus account statements for the entire 6 year employment period.
> 
> And also the visa tracker is damn accurate


Congratulations


----------



## jkg

philip123 said:


> such fantastic news jkg!! congratulations!! your patience has paid off.


Thank u so much..finally got it..


----------



## sivakumar s s

Kanchan1233 said:


> Visa arrived for us as well (just now) !!!
> 
> Very very happy ..
> 
> Thank you all for all the instant support that we had received !! and Good Luck for future
> 
> 
> lane:lane:lane:
> 
> 
> 
> ===========================================================
> 
> EOI Filed: 22nd September 2014
> EOI Received 13th October 2014
> Visa Lodged: 16th October 2014
> CO Assigned: 17th December 2014
> Visa Granted: 18th December 2014



Hi Kanchan,

Many hearty congratulations :cheer2:

Enjoy this golden moments....

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## amlg

philip123 said:


> congratulations! what is your ANZCO code and timeline, please?


Thanks, Timeline:

EOI 12 Aug - marks 60 / title: Software Engineer
Invitation Sep 7
Lodged : Oct 27
PCC / Meds : Between oct 27 - dec 16. (Wifey's meds were uploaded by the clinic just 1.5 days before the grant  )
Direct Grant : Dec 18.


----------



## ravsingh

How many grants today ?? Any grant or co allocation for visa 190 today ??


----------



## jasbir

Hello friends,

after gathering all the strength and inspiration from you all fellow friends, i have lodged my 189 visa for industrial engineer category. Only few documents and medical is left.

Please guide me for how to proceed for medicals.

Congratulations to all and special thanks to mr. Vimal nair for helping me with my queries,

may waheguru bless us all,


----------



## XINGSINGH

amlg said:


> Thanks, Timeline:
> 
> EOI 12 Aug - marks 60 / title: Software Engineer
> Invitation Sep 7
> Lodged : Oct 27
> PCC / Meds : Between oct 27 - dec 16. (Wifey's meds were uploaded by the clinic just 1.5 days before the grant  )
> Direct Grant : Dec 18.


Congrats amlg


----------



## nallamothu.msc

*dependent PR*

If spouse applied for dependent visa along with husband as main applicant for sub class 189 visa , then spouse get dependent pr visa if she has functional English?


----------



## sivakumar s s

nallamothu.msc said:


> If spouse applied for dependent visa along with husband as main applicant for sub class 189 visa , then spouse get dependent pr visa if she has functional English?


What is dependent pr ?

Only PR is there => Permanent Residency

Your spouse is eligible for PR 189 - Independent VISA like you.......

:cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasbir said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> after gathering all the strength and inspiration from you all fellow friends, i have lodged my 189 visa for industrial engineer category. Only few documents and medical is left.
> 
> Please guide me for how to proceed for medicals.
> 
> Congratulations to all and special thanks to mr. Vimal nair for helping me with my queries,
> 
> may waheguru bless us all,


Wish you a good luck to get direct grant

Pls find info about PCC and Medicals in the below link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-indian-police-clearance-certificate-137.html


----------



## gurpreetsm

amlg said:


> Thanks, Timeline:
> 
> EOI 12 Aug - marks 60 / title: Software Engineer
> Invitation Sep 7
> Lodged : Oct 27
> PCC / Meds : Between oct 27 - dec 16. (Wifey's meds were uploaded by the clinic just 1.5 days before the grant  )
> Direct Grant : Dec 18.



Congratulations... That was quick


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasdeep said:


> 30k in advance and 1.1 lacks after VISA


Means from Skill assessment /IELTS stage to VISA...


Feel it is quite high. 


But as committed earlier, you have to pay him without fail.


One thing is that, There are other guys who ask the whole amount in full at the time of Skill assessment itself..


----------



## sivakumar s s

ravsingh said:


> How many grants today ?? Any grant or co allocation for visa 190 today ??


*Only two (189) so far 

One is Kanchan

Other is AMLG in tracker


No 190 VISA..........

*

Guess 190 is in snail pace......................


----------



## jkg

sivakumar s s said:


> Only two (189) so far
> 
> One is Kanchan
> 
> Other is AMLG in tracker
> 
> No 190 VISA..........
> 
> 
> 
> Guess 190 is in snail pace......................


Me too


----------



## sivakumar s s

jkg said:


> Me too


Many hearty congratulations JKG. lane:

Just saw your name in TRACKER.....


All the best for you bright and prosperous future in OZ. :First:


----------



## jkg

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congratulations JKG. lane:
> 
> Just saw your name in TRACKER.....
> 
> All the best for you bright and prosperous future in OZ. :First:


Thankyou


----------



## prattech

In my 189 application, I have attached passport as a travel document but unfortunately document type was selected as 'Aircrew identity document'.

I know, attachment can't be edited/deleted. My plan is to inform this to CO once assigned.

Should that work or any other option??

thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

viju_009 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need your advise urgently. We were planning lodge our visa by december end. But my wife's ( primary applicant) previous employer is delaying the employement reference letter and I dont see it happening till january 1st week.
> 
> My deadline to lodge the visa is January 27th 2015, please advise me if I should wait until some more time or ask my wife to prepare a self declaration - affidavit for both her previous and current employment and lodge the application. There is no response from the HR department of her previous company despite multiple mails, phone call and personal visit.
> 
> Please advise if having to self affidavits would hamper the visa sanction process. No ISSue. But get it attested from notary public/advocate


Dear please dont wait for that letter. *Proceed to VISA lodge*

It takes CO to allocate 2 months. 

So, If you file visa today you have sufficient time to submit that.


Wait for one month to get employment letter, If not prepare a statuatory declaration and get notarised and submit the same.


All the best
Siva


----------



## dr_max

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congratulations JKG. lane:
> 
> Just saw your name in TRACKER.....
> 
> 
> All the best for you bright and prosperous future in OZ. :First:


Now, it is 4 (189).


----------



## sivakumar s s

sivakumar s s said:


> *Only two (189) so far
> 
> One is Kanchan
> 
> Other is AMLG in tracker
> 
> 
> No 190 VISA..........
> 
> *
> 
> Guess 190 is in snail pace......................


*Total four today 

JKG and Anushul3333*


----------



## fly2shashi

sevnik0202 said:


> The account I opened have $4 monthly charges thts it.


Only if there is no deposit of $2000 in a month I suppose. It doesn't matter even if the amount gets deposited and withdrawn immediately.


----------



## jkg

sivakumar s s said:


> Total four today
> 
> JKG and Anushul3333


Anshul n kanchan r d same


----------



## sivakumar s s

jkg said:


> Anshul n kanchan r d same


Ha haa ha..


Anshul333 in TRACKER

kanchan in THREAD


:juggle:


----------



## kakarmohit27

Dear All,

I am quite new to this forum .I am planning to apply for ACS skills assessment .
I have some few queries .

I have done my B.tech in computer science in 2007 .From Nov 2007 to May 2011,I was working with MNC in India as software engineer .

After that I have done post graduation of 1 year general MBA (2011 May to 2012 May).

In May 2012 till present ,I have been working in MNC as consultant ,but my duties are similar to software engineer .

As a software engineer ,I have around 6 years of exp .


May I eligible for 189 visa under software engineer code?Or will it affect as I have done 1 year MBA ,will some exp will be deducted ?

Appreciate your support for the same .


----------



## Kanchan1233

philip123 said:


> congratulations!!! BTW if you don't mind me asking , what is your ANZSCO
> code?


ANZSCO code=221111


----------



## sivakumar s s

harilal1977 said:


> What do u mean by reference letter...just submit appointment letter , reliving letter and if u have promation or increment letter from previous company...i dint submitted any ref letter from previous company


Hi Hari,

Even I submitted like you only and not submitted any letter.

*But to support viju_009 claim as per

Document checklist: *

there is an option 
name and position of the person authorised to sign the employment reference should be typed or stamped below that person’s signature;


Also other options are available in the below link
Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist


----------



## Kanchan1233

sivakumar s s said:


> Ha haa ha..
> 
> 
> Anshul333 in TRACKER
> 
> kanchan in THREAD
> 
> 
> :juggle:



You are very smart JKG. 
Yes we both are same.

Thank you guys for your heartly wishes...


----------



## jkg

Kanchan1233 said:


> You are very smart JKG.
> Yes we both are same.
> 
> Thank you guys for your heartly wishes...


Heheh..no no...in ur last msg u typed both the names..so i remember...n all d best for ur future


----------



## sivakumar s s

Kanchan1233 said:


> You are very smart JKG.
> Yes we both are same.
> 
> Thank you guys for your heartly wishes...


*So Finally, Today Four


JKG

Anushul3333 alias Kanchan

amlg

Tebe
 *

Best wishes to all these expats and to have bright and prosperous future in OZ....


----------



## amlg

gurpreetsm said:


> Congratulations... That was quick


Thanks, may be they are rushing due to the holidays.... I see in the tracker that now people getting grants in 51 - 52 days


----------



## VRS

jkg said:


> Me too


Congrats JKG, can you please update your signature! Helps us all much better!! Have a grt day!


----------



## VRS

Also guys, can we have the updated tracker's link here please...!


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Also guys, can we have the updated tracker's link here please...!


here your are VRS

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## vishakbhat

*Need info to upload documents*

Dear all,

I have submitted for visa application today in ImmiAccount by answering the questionnaire and paying fees (189 - Anzsco code: 261311). I could not upload documents when I submitted.
Now, the application is showing in "Submitted" stage and I saw in FAQ that I will be able to upload documents once the application is in "In-progress" stage.

Please let me know when would the application move to "In-progress" stage, or how much time it would take?

Thanks,
Vishak


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> here your are VRS
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


Thanks brother!


----------



## TheExpatriate

vishakbhat said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have submitted for visa application today in ImmiAccount by answering the questionnaire and paying fees (189 - Anzsco code: 261311). I could not upload documents when I submitted.
> Now, the application is showing in "Submitted" stage and I saw in FAQ that I will be able to upload documents once the application is in "In-progress" stage.
> 
> Please let me know when would the application move to "In-progress" stage, or how much time it would take?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vishak


a day or two ...... patience, mate


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> here your are VRS
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


In the tracker, line no. 103, someone with the name Koleth, received the 189 in 7 days.... IS IT POSSIBLE?


----------



## VRS

vishakbhat said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have submitted for visa application today in ImmiAccount by answering the questionnaire and paying fees (189 - Anzsco code: 261311). I could not upload documents when I submitted.
> Now, the application is showing in "Submitted" stage and I saw in FAQ that I will be able to upload documents once the application is in "In-progress" stage.
> 
> Please let me know when would the application move to "In-progress" stage, or how much time it would take?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vishak


in about 24 to 48 hrs, try after 00;00 19Dec2014 Australian EST!


----------



## BretSavage

VRS said:


> In the tracker, line no. 103, someone with the name Koleth, received the 189 in 7 days.... IS IT POSSIBLE?


Don't know about him, but 1 of my friend got it in less then 48hrs.


----------



## VRS

BretSavage said:


> Don't know about him, but 1 of my friend got it in less then 48hrs.


that's something I never heard off........ lucky him/her.


----------



## goodtimes

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- Yes
> 
> 2- No, July 2015 you will turn 32, you still get 33 points. You lose five points in July 2016
> 
> 3- You can apply for 190 whenever you can get sponsored by a state


OK, Great. Thanks for clarification. I am now planning to claim points for Partner skill qualifications to boost my points from 55 to 60 to be eligible to apply for 189.

The thing is that partner's work experience is quite varied (listed in chronological order)
A. 2.5 years as Software Engineer. (2005 to 2007)
B. 4 years as Computer Science Lecturer. (2008 to 2012)

I understand that my partner’s nominated occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as my nominated occupation (i.e. SOL ? as mine is Analyst Programmer). 

My queries:
1. So to claim points, the nominated occupation has to be Software Engineer?
2. What are the chances of receiving a positive assessment for an employment done during 2005 - 2007?
3. Someone advised that the occupation of "Software Engineer" might not even remain in the SOL by the time I apply for visa. Thoughts?
4. Besides ACS assessment and IELTS 6.0 + for partner, what else might be required to claim points for partner skills?

Thanks in advance for your help and advice.


----------



## sivakumar s s

BretSavage said:


> Don't know about him, but 1 of my friend got it in less then 48hrs.


Is your friend from Onshore?


----------



## BretSavage

sivakumar s s said:


> Is your friend from Onshore?


Yes..he applied Onshore


----------



## nsk.14

kakarmohit27 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am quite new to this forum .I am planning to apply for ACS skills assessment .
> I have some few queries .
> 
> I have done my B.tech in computer science in 2007 .From Nov 2007 to May 2011,I was working with MNC in India as software engineer .
> 
> After that I have done post graduation of 1 year general MBA (2011 May to 2012 May).
> 
> In May 2012 till present ,I have been working in MNC as consultant ,but my duties are similar to software engineer .
> 
> As a software engineer ,I have around 6 years of exp .
> 
> 
> May I eligible for 189 visa under software engineer code?Or will it affect as I have done 1 year MBA ,will some exp will be deducted ?
> 
> Appreciate your support for the same .


Yes, you are eligible for software engineer code. ACS doesnt validate/evaluate MBA as its outside their scope. Since you are a computer science engineer they will deduct just 2 years, if your roles and responsibilities are same before and after MBA. If its different then post mba experience might be deducted. In my case, they deducted pre-mba experience as the job title was different. (Engineer/Consultant)


----------



## AjithPvr

VRS said:


> Congrats JKG, can you please update your signature! Helps us all much better!! Have a grt day!


Hello Sivakumar,

I read your timeline. In that its mentioned Medical:9 Dec, Medical Finalized :10 Dec.
What does that mean?

After doing medicals, how many days it will take for the results to be uploaded from the hospital.

I received request from CO for doing medicals today and got appointment at hospital for next week only. From 25 Dec onwards office at Department of Immigration are closed for holidays. 

So i just want clarification how long will it take for the medical reports to be received at immigration office.

Thank you
Ajith


----------



## ravsingh

AjithPvr said:


> Hello Sivakumar,
> 
> I read your timeline. In that its mentioned Medical:9 Dec, Medical Finalized :10 Dec.
> What does that mean?
> 
> After doing medicals, how many days it will take for the results to be uploaded from the hospital.
> 
> I received request from CO for doing medicals today and got appointment at hospital for next week only. From 25 Dec onwards office at Department of Immigration are closed for holidays.
> 
> So i just want clarification how long will it take for the medical reports to be received at immigration office.
> 
> Thank you
> Ajith




Hi Ajith,

It takes minium 7 days for the hospital to upload ur medicals to DIBP.you can request hospital for the immediate appointment and upload the same on priority and once uploaded hospital will also confirm you..

Kindly confirm which visa and when did u applied ...please update ur signature


----------



## sivakumar s s

AjithPvr said:


> Hello Sivakumar,
> 
> I read your timeline. In that its mentioned Medical:9 Dec, Medical Finalized :10 Dec.
> What does that mean?
> 
> After doing medicals, how many days it will take for the results to be uploaded from the hospital.
> 
> I received request from CO for doing medicals today and got appointment at hospital for next week only. From 25 Dec onwards office at Department of Immigration are closed for holidays.
> 
> So i just want clarification how long will it take for the medical reports to be received at immigration office.
> 
> Thank you
> Ajith


Hi Ajith you are intending for VRS.


He took medical test on 9 DEc and Status has been finalised on 10 DEC.
Means once result is uploaded from the clinic, after processing

You will get message under your applications
like this

Medicals has been finalized for this applicant......


Max upto 7 days.. For me, on the same day. I did in Appollo chennai.


----------



## Indian-in-Sweden

Hi All,

I got CO allocated on 16 Dec and has requested for Form 80.
I looked at the form and it looks quite big and elaborate.I dont know how much information to fill like past history in 10 Years does that mean all places within same country as well or accross countries and all natioanal ID cards meaning all Id cards. 

I dont know how much info to fill here as I dont know how will they use it .Will they contact all countries to verify my national id cards, all address verifications and employment verifications.

I really dont know how much time will it take to give visa grant if they have to verify this 18 pager document Please advise what all to write .. I feel in some places there are less lines for filling info like adddress history for 10 years ..
Is there some guidline document to help fill this big form


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Guys, you have any idea about visa stamp in the passport??? 

Is there any need to stamp it in vfs office (though Australia entry is visa label free), i would like to have visa stamped in my passport. Would they do it in oir first entry in the airport??? How does it work?


----------



## MMS

rkrishnaraj said:


> Guys, you have any idea about visa stamp in the passport??? Is there any need to stamp it in vfs office (though Australia entry is visa label free), i would like to have visa stamped in my passport. Would they do it in oir first entry in the airport??? How does it work?


Australia is label free why do u want to get ure visa stamped and pay AUD 150 for each?


----------



## rkrishnaraj

MMS said:


> Australia is label free why do u want to get ure visa stamped and pay AUD 150 for each?


I do understand that part. Then is it like, everytime we fly, we need to carry our visa grant letter with us as we wil not be having stamp in our passport!! Or will the stamp be issued in our first entry to Australia???


----------



## girlaussie

They don't put visa sticker on arrival, for that you need to visit VFS in your country or nearest office in Australia.

Australian immigration has all your record on their system so they don't need grant letter, it's only for the country(ies) you transit but it's not required anyway.

Girl Aussie



rkrishnaraj said:


> I do understand that part. Then is it like, everytime we fly, we need to carry our visa grant letter with us as we wil not be having stamp in our passport!! Or will the stamp be issued in our first entry to Australia???


----------



## rkrishnaraj

girlaussie said:


> They don't put visa sticker on arrival, for that you need to visit VFS in your country or nearest office in Australia.
> 
> Australian immigration has all your record on their system so they don't need grant letter, it's only for the country(ies) you transit but it's not required anyway.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Oh thanks for the info. Wont that stamp be required for some other purpose inside Australia??


----------



## girlaussie

Oh sorry I misread, not required really, all places have access to VEVO & they can verify your visa status without any visa label on your passport.

Girl Aussie



rkrishnaraj said:


> Oh thanks for the info. Wont that stamp be required for some other purpose inside Australia??


----------



## sivakumar s s

girlaussie said:


> Oh sorry I misread, not required really, all places have access to VEVO & they can verify your visa status without any visa label on your passport.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi,

Rectify me If I am wrong..

In my opinion: Visa label is not needed to stick in the passport pages.

But Stamping will be done in the passport pages while entering Australia.


----------



## idreamofoz

Hello friends,

Happy to share that I just got the Invite for 189. A step closer to paradise now. ☺☺


----------



## girlaussie

Yes 'entry stamp' will be done at arrival & Visa Sticker/Label not required on passport.

Girl Aussie



sivakumar s s said:


> Hi,
> 
> Rectify me If I am wrong..
> 
> In my opinion: Visa label is not needed to stick in the passport pages.
> 
> But Stamping will be done in the passport pages while entering Australia.


----------



## jkg

idreamofoz said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Happy to share that I just got the Invite for 189. A step closer to paradise now. ☺☺


Congratulations


----------



## jkg

rkrishnaraj said:


> I do understand that part. Then is it like, everytime we fly, we need to carry our visa grant letter with us as we wil not be having stamp in our passport!! Or will the stamp be issued in our first entry to Australia???


You don't hv to carry it ..they check online


----------



## fuzzyslk

congrats amlg! that's quite fast indeed! i got to know that my wife and my meds are confirmed through our agent last week, but still no feedback... the ait is killing now!!!




amlg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the mail this morning  and very happy...
> 
> I should thank everyone on this forum as I wouldn't have been able to do it without the help from you guys.
> 
> If that'll help anybody: I lodged on Oct-27 and got the grant in 52 days. I did not upload form 80 and did not have all the payslips. Just a few from this year and some from 2011 - 2012. But I uploaded all the contracts plus account statements for the entire 6 year employment period.
> 
> And also the visa tracker is damn accurate


----------



## amlg

fuzzyslk said:


> congrats amlg! that's quite fast indeed! i got to know that my wife and my meds are confirmed through our agent last week, but still no feedback... the ait is killing now!!!


ah... I know how bad it is... I see that you've been contacted by the CO, did he ask for more docs ? From what I've seen sometimes they'll only look at your files ones the 28 days are past from the date of contact.


----------



## asialanka

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Just submitted EOI with 65 points (ANZSCO 221112 - Management Accountant)
> 
> However, didn't get any email confirmation (saying it's submitted) or a new reference number
> 
> But the status says it's submitted
> 
> Anything to be concerned?
> 
> Moreover,
> At the very first page when creating the EOI, it ask for Passport number
> However, thereafter it's never shown anywhere to double check later if it's correct
> 
> Great if someone share their knowledge



I got the invite..... thank you mates for going through my countless queries


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi everyone,

How do we know that CO has been allotted and how to check visa status.


----------



## ravs54

jkg said:


> Tq so much


hi jkg did u get ur co allocated from Brisbane? if yes could you please share the number pls


----------



## amlg

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How do we know that CO has been allotted and how to check visa status.


You cannot unless they contact you or you call DIBP( which they dont like that much I think).

You can see the status as in progress in the immiaccount only.


----------



## sreenithk

congrats jkg kanchan amlg and others who got the grants..  btw what is everyone's plan to move to australia. when are u going and any groundwork done on the job front?

i have heard jan is a good time (although i wont be able to make it too soon), any idea?


----------



## jkg

asialanka said:


> I got the invite..... thank you mates for going through my countless queries


All d best


----------



## jkg

sreenithk said:


> congrats jkg kanchan amlg and others who got the grants..  btw what is everyone's plan to move to australia. when are u going and any groundwork done on the job front?
> 
> i have heard jan is a good time (although i wont be able to make it too soon), any idea?


Hey im living here since 6yrs..im onshore applicant..cme here on student visa initially..


----------



## jkg

ravs54 said:


> hi jkg did u get ur co allocated from Brisbane? if yes could you please share the number pls


They havent provided any number in my grant letter...
1300364613 is general number ...
+61731367000 is the co brisbane team number that i got from a forum member...
Anyways they dont like gvn status updates until u hv completed more than 2months of applyn visa...
Try calling the general number ..n ask if all docs r ok n thn slowly u can ask if ur case is allocated to a processing team??? They wont gv much info ..anyways ..try ur luck...


----------



## netrav

Guys who got their grant in Oct.. When is ur earliest must visit before date for visa validation??

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Expat Forum


----------



## patrickdinh

Hey guys,
I got a request to supply more document from CO. They told me to send it to [email protected]. I'm just wondering why the email looks general, not a CO email address?


----------



## msarkar_expat

patrickdinh said:


> Hey guys,
> I got a request to supply more document from CO. They told me to send it to [email protected]. I'm just wondering why the email looks general, not a CO email address?


When did they send you this email?


----------



## patrickdinh

just this morning. I already submitted all document.


----------



## XINGSINGH

amlg said:


> You cannot unless they contact you or you call DIBP( which they dont like that much I think).
> 
> You can see the status as in progress in the immiaccount only.


Ok once case is done then does status changes 5o finalised and how do we check visa status


----------



## husain081

*Got the Grant...*

Hi friends, 

By the grace of Allah, I got my grant few minutes back including my family (wife & daughter). I just called them to check whether they got my US and Canada PCC documents. The lady over the phone, immediately checked my application and said nothing required at the moment and will update the status by end of today. Within 10 minutes, my application has been finalized and got the grant. I think, my US PCC took long time or otherwise I would have got my grant little early.

I wholeheartedly thank each and everyone in this forum who directly or indirectly supported/helped me to achieve this success. All the very best for those who are waiting for the grant.

The biggest challenge in my life has just begun….

-Husain


----------



## Manan_20

husain081 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the grace of Allah, I got my grant few minutes back including my family (wife & daughter). I just called them to check whether they got my US and Canada PCC documents. The lady over the phone, immediately checked my application and said nothing required at the moment and will update the status by end of today. Within 10 minutes, my application has been finalized and got the grant. I think, my US PCC took long time or otherwise I would have got my grant little early.
> 
> I wholeheartedly thank each and everyone in this forum who directly or indirectly supported/helped me to achieve this success. All the very best for those who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> The biggest challenge in my life has just begun….
> 
> -Husain


Congratulations!!


----------



## jkg

husain081 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the grace of Allah, I got my grant few minutes back including my family (wife & daughter). I just called them to check whether they got my US and Canada PCC documents. The lady over the phone, immediately checked my application and said nothing required at the moment and will update the status by end of today. Within 10 minutes, my application has been finalized and got the grant. I think, my US PCC took long time or otherwise I would have got my grant little early.
> 
> I wholeheartedly thank each and everyone in this forum who directly or indirectly supported/helped me to achieve this success. All the very best for those who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> The biggest challenge in my life has just begun&#133;.
> 
> -Husain


Congratulations


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats husain


----------



## sreenithk

jkg said:


> Hey im living here since 6yrs..im onshore applicant..cme here on student visa initially..


ok cool. do u know what is a good time in the job market. i am planning to move by mar-apr. is that a bad time. should i prepone or postpone my lane:?


----------



## VRS

husain081 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the grace of Allah, I got my grant few minutes back including my family (wife & daughter). I just called them to check whether they got my US and Canada PCC documents. The lady over the phone, immediately checked my application and said nothing required at the moment and will update the status by end of today. Within 10 minutes, my application has been finalized and got the grant. I think, my US PCC took long time or otherwise I would have got my grant little early.
> 
> I wholeheartedly thank each and everyone in this forum who directly or indirectly supported/helped me to achieve this success. All the very best for those who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> The biggest challenge in my life has just begun….
> 
> -Husain


HI Husain, Congrats firstly!,

When did you apply for FBI PCC and how long has it taken for receiving it??


----------



## VRS

husain081 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the grace of Allah, I got my grant few minutes back including my family (wife & daughter). I just called them to check whether they got my US and Canada PCC documents. The lady over the phone, immediately checked my application and said nothing required at the moment and will update the status by end of today. Within 10 minutes, my application has been finalized and got the grant. I think, my US PCC took long time or otherwise I would have got my grant little early.
> 
> I wholeheartedly thank each and everyone in this forum who directly or indirectly supported/helped me to achieve this success. All the very best for those who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> The biggest challenge in my life has just begun….
> 
> -Husain


Dear Husain, can you also please update the Visa tracker please.


----------



## chris.ali

Hi guys,
Anyone know the Adelaide gsm team 8 contact number?
I submitted all my required documents a month ago but still no response.
My CO is LG.

Thanks for your help


----------



## chris.ali

husain081 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the grace of Allah, I got my grant few minutes back including my family (wife & daughter). I just called them to check whether they got my US and Canada PCC documents. The lady over the phone, immediately checked my application and said nothing required at the moment and will update the status by end of today. Within 10 minutes, my application has been finalized and got the grant. I think, my US PCC took long time or otherwise I would have got my grant little early.
> 
> I wholeheartedly thank each and everyone in this forum who directly or indirectly supported/helped me to achieve this success. All the very best for those who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> The biggest challenge in my life has just begun….
> 
> -Husain



Hi Husain,
What number did you ring?
Were you with Adelaide team?
I've been trying to ring them since morning 

Thanks


----------



## jkg

sreenithk said:


> ok cool. do u know what is a good time in the job market. i am planning to move by mar-apr. is that a bad time. should i prepone or postpone my lane:?


I think feb march is the best time and we can hope for some new openings at that time of the year..untill jan its all dead..


----------



## jkg

chris.ali said:


> Hi Husain,
> What number did you ring?
> Were you with Adelaide team?
> I've been trying to ring them since morning
> 
> Thanks


I think u have to call this number +61731367000..
I think its brisbane number but they can look into your case..


----------



## XINGSINGH

What is tracker link


----------



## jkg

XINGSINGH said:


> What is tracker link


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=2&rowsperpage=250


----------



## Deep439

Hello

Im plannning to lodge my visa in nxt 2 3 days.
My fnd in aust will pay my fees directly in aud.
Can anyone tell me is there any formality for that or i can directly give my immi account details to him and he will pay the fees??

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


----------



## Deep439

Im plannning to lodge my visa in nxt 2 3 days.
My fnd in aust will pay my fees directly in aud.
Can anyone tell me is there any formality for that or i can directly give my immi account details to him and he will pay the fees??

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


----------



## freak199

freak199 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am also in the same Dilemma...
> 
> 1) Submitted my VISA on 26 Sep 2014....Till 10 dec no news of the CO ........when I called them....only then they started to action my application i.e they allocated CO on 10 DEc.....Now it is DEc 17...today when I again called them they are saying...another 3 weeks to process the case as it is still under Routine Checks...
> 
> 2) I am wondering ....how some fortunate OCTober applicants are getting the Grants...
> 
> Any how...I am waiting for my Acche Din...
> 
> 3) Also Any one aware of the "Sept 14 189 Lodged Applicants " Thread...which has all of sudden vanished since 20 days...Dont Know which bad guy deleted such a good thread ...it had more than 1000 pages... Now we have a "Oct 14 189 Thread little active"


Hi Aspiring Migrants,

Want to share an update...I had already told you that I called Immi on Dec17....

As I was not convinced with their response 'Mentioned Above' I called them again TODAY to check the progress...

To my shock...The CO picked the phone and politely asked my Reference number...then she was little annoyed and asked me why I am again "Calling Back" with in a short time...

They are able to track the interactions we have and what response they have given over the Phone as well...

She Politely explained that unnecessary calling for status/progress check will delay the processing speed.

Each case is unique and once in 15 days is a good time to call up Immi ...

Hope the seniors and fellow successful migrants accept with me..

So be judicious when calling Immi..

Cheers
Vinay


----------



## jkg

freak199 said:


> Hi Aspiring Migrants,
> 
> Want to share an update...I had already told you that I called Immi on Dec17....
> 
> As I was not convinced with their response 'Mentioned Above' I called them again TODAY to check the progress...
> 
> To my shock...The CO picked the phone and politely asked my Reference number...then she was little annoyed and asked me why I am again "Calling Back" with in a short time...
> 
> They are able to track the interactions we have and what response they have given over the Phone as well...
> 
> She Politely explained that unnecessary calling for status/progress check will delay the processing speed.
> 
> Each case is unique and once in 15 days is a good time to call up Immi ...
> 
> Hope the seniors and fellow successful migrants accept with me..
> 
> So be judicious when calling Immi..
> 
> Cheers
> Vinay


Repeated calling will annoy them..as they are very busy and trying to clear as many files as they can bffre the xmas holidays...


----------



## VRS

Deep439 said:


> Im plannning to lodge my visa in nxt 2 3 days.
> My fnd in aust will pay my fees directly in aud.
> Can anyone tell me is there any formality for that or i can directly give my immi account details to him and he will pay the fees??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


Give him your details and he can pay, i did that with my cousin!


----------



## jasdeep

chris.ali said:


> Hi guys,
> Anyone know the Adelaide gsm team 8 contact number?
> I submitted all my required documents a month ago but still no response.
> My CO is LG.
> 
> Thanks for your help




0061731367000....

Adelaide team 8


----------



## asialanka

TheExpatriate said:


> a day or two ...... patience, mate


I assume we could also front-load all docs before the VISA lodgment and payment 

Please correct If I am wrong


----------



## rkrishnaraj

asialanka said:


> I assume we could also front-load all docs before the VISA lodgment and payment
> 
> Please correct If I am wrong


Wrong. You can attach documents only after visa payment and lodgement


----------



## VRS

asialanka said:


> I assume we could also front-load all docs before the VISA lodgment and payment
> 
> Please correct If I am wrong


NoNo, you cannot upload anything until you pay the visa fee.


----------



## amar_gahir

Congrats All!!

This thread is slowing down !!! Seems like all OCT Applicants got Visa except me. 

Waiting for it.. !!! Plz pray for me guys !!


----------



## jkg

amar_gahir said:


> Congrats All!!
> 
> This thread is slowing down !!! Seems like all OCT Applicants got Visa except me.
> 
> Waiting for it.. !!! Plz pray for me guys !!


Dont worry u will get it soon..i just read some one submitted docs 1month ago when his CO requested but still no response..so u can guess how busy they are atm...
Ur nearly there...all d best


----------



## LookingForLuck

Hi

Does anyone know what is the turnaround time for team 4 Adelaide takes to grant Visa . 

i have my invite and Visa logged on Sep 15th 2014. My medicals are done and uploaded on Nov 17. 

Thanks


----------



## husain081

VRS said:


> HI Husain, Congrats firstly!,
> 
> When did you apply for FBI PCC and how long has it taken for receiving it??


Hi, it took 14 weeks....I've given my friend's address to deliver the post little early...


----------



## husain081

chris.ali said:


> Hi Husain,
> What number did you ring?
> Were you with Adelaide team?
> I've been trying to ring them since morning
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I've called this no. 0061731367000... No, I've been assigned to GSM Brisbane team.


----------



## patrickdinh

I got CO assigned this morning. She only asked for my IELTS result, it was my bad didn't submit it because I thought only the TRF number is required. Luckily, I had it with me so submitted the test result this morning.
Is it safe to assume that all my other documents are good?


----------



## husain081

VRS said:


> Dear Husain, can you also please update the Visa tracker please.


I did...


----------



## VRS

husain081 said:


> Hi, it took 14 weeks....I've given my friend's address to deliver the post little early...


Thanks Husain,
Also, can you guide how to change the delivery address please!


----------



## philip123

amar_gahir said:


> Congrats All!!
> 
> This thread is slowing down !!! Seems like all OCT Applicants got Visa except me.
> 
> Waiting for it.. !!! Plz pray for me guys !!



You're not alone Amar. i submitted on the 31 Oct. and still waiting for ANY response at all


----------



## philip123

patrickdinh said:


> I got CO assigned this morning. She only asked for my IELTS result, it was my bad didn't submit it because I thought only the TRF number is required. Luckily, I had it with me so submitted the test result this morning.
> Is it safe to assume that all my other documents are good?



Yes, by the looks of it. If you had submitted all the doc other than the IELTS, then all shoud be ok. I'm sure the CO will get back to you IF they need anything additionally. 
you can now relax a littele and start checking the updat. you're gtrant is on its way! good luck!


----------



## sivakumar s s

husain081 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the grace of Allah, I got my grant few minutes back including my family (wife & daughter). I just called them to check whether they got my US and Canada PCC documents. The lady over the phone, immediately checked my application and said nothing required at the moment and will update the status by end of today. Within 10 minutes, my application has been finalized and got the grant. I think, my US PCC took long time or otherwise I would have got my grant little early.
> 
> I wholeheartedly thank each and everyone in this forum who directly or indirectly supported/helped me to achieve this success. All the very best for those who are waiting for the grant.
> 
> The biggest challenge in my life has just begun….
> 
> -Husain



Many hearty Congratulations Dear Husain 

for winning the Golden :first:

:cheer2: moments


----------



## LawLeePop

Hi Guys,

Jut worried. I went for my medicals today. I am quite nervous. My BP went up.. however they said i can cool down n come back few days n take it again.

They told me if the BP is high, the system auto reject it. They asked me to come back few days later n measure.

Wondering do they also submit my previously records of my BP? Will this affect my application?


----------



## LookingForLuck

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty Congratulations Dear Husain
> 
> for winning the Golden :first:
> 
> :cheer2: moments


:second: Congratulations


----------



## msarkar_expat

philip123 said:


> Yes, by the looks of it. If you had submitted all the doc other than the IELTS, then all shoud be ok. I'm sure the CO will get back to you IF they need anything additionally.
> you can now relax a littele and start checking the updat. you're gtrant is on its way! good luck!


I'm also there with you guys...submitted on 29th oct ...didn't receive any communication till now


----------



## Ravi_Pune

So you mean to say that your case was not referred? Nor were you asked for additional tests?? 
Wondering about old posts that i saw, in which they were asked to get extra tests done to check if everything was alright.




harilal1977 said:


> dont worry my bp is 90/160 ...2nd time done after 1 hour 90/150..
> chilled buddy


----------



## husain081

VRS said:


> Thanks Husain,
> Also, can you guide how to change the delivery address please!


Hi, I regret for the delay in reply. Just woke up (I'm in Canada now).

Fill and sign the attached form and send it to [email protected]. They will mail you for confirmation that the address has been updated for your application.


----------



## sivakumar s s

husain081 said:


> Hi, I regret for the delay in reply. Just woke up (I'm in Canada now).
> 
> Fill and sign the attached form and send it to [email protected]. They will mail you for confirmation that the address has been updated for your application.


Appreciate your efforts husain 

Big applause :clap2:

It could be helpful to VRS


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,

Today morning ,CO has got allocated . I have been asked to submit PCC,Medicals and Form 1221.

has any1 been asked about form 1221 ?

Thanks


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning ,CO has got allocated . I have been asked to submit PCC,Medicals and Form 1221.
> 
> has any1 been asked about form 1221 ?
> 
> Thanks


How much time it took for CO allocation


----------



## Visaradha

Hi all, 
Glad to be a part of this group.....Lodged visa on 15th december.
Arranging all the documents as per the checklist.
Do you guys think, our applications processing time might get delayed due to the Christmas and New Year Festive seasons????


----------



## liferaja

XINGSINGH said:


> How much time it took for CO allocation


This form is for additional info, u shud have done this earlier....also medicals n PCC....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Visaradha said:


> Hi all,
> Glad to be a part of this group.....Lodged visa on 15th december.
> Arranging all the documents as per the checklist.
> Do you guys think, our applications processing time might get delayed due to the Christmas and New Year Festive seasons????


:welcome: to the group

May have slight delay. hope no major impact.......


Please update your status in the tracker.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## Visaradha

sivakumar s s said:


> :welcome: to the group
> 
> May have slight delay. hope no major impact.......
> 
> 
> Please update your status in the tracker.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84




Hi,
Thanks......I have just updated my status in the tracker. Hope it got updated.....By the way i just have a query regarding the functional english documents needed for the dependant, i mean are medium certificates from primary and secondary(7th,8th,9th,10th and Post secondary 11th and 12th standard's) enough for proving the functional english of my wife????


----------



## sivakumar s s

Visaradha said:


> Hi,
> Thanks......I have just updated my status in the tracker. Hope it got updated.....By the way i just have a query regarding the functional english documents needed for the dependant, i mean are medium certificates from primary and secondary(7th,8th,9th,10th and Post secondary 11th and 12th standard's) enough for proving the functional english of my wife????


Should be graduate in English medium or IELTS- 4.5 in all modules


If graduate then can get letter/bonafide cert for college stating during the term medium is english.


----------



## Visaradha

sivakumar s s said:


> Should be graduate in English medium or IELTS- 4.5 in all modules
> 
> 
> If graduate then can get letter/bonafide cert for college stating during the term medium is english.




Hi Siva, I do understand about your suggestion regarding the cert from GRADUATION UNIVERSITY, but my wife has yet to receive her final semester mark sheet in the 1st week of January as she finished her graduation final exams in september this year. and after receiving that,then we can apply for the medium cert from the university and if this process get delayed????
So as mentioned in the Immigration site, "COMPLETED ALL YEARS OF PRIMARY EDUCATION AND AT LEAST THREE YEARS OF SECONDARY EDUCATION IN AN EDUCATIONAL INSTITUTION IN OR OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA AND ALL INSTRUCTIONS WERE IN ENGLISH". or
"COMPLETED AT LEAST FIVE YEARS OF SECONDARY EDUCATION IN AN INSTITUTION IN OR OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA AND ALL INSTRUCTIONS WERE IN ENGLISH", i am thinking of providing the medium certificates of my wife accordingly from her school and her 11th and 12th standard....


----------



## LawLeePop

harilal1977 said:


> dont worry my bp is 90/160 ...2nd time done after 1 hour 90/150..
> chilled buddy


they still record as 90/160? And u got your visa and flying out to aussie today?


----------



## Visaradha

Visaradha said:


> Hi Siva, I do understand about your suggestion regarding the cert from GRADUATION UNIVERSITY, but my wife has yet to receive her final semester mark sheet in the 1st week of January as she finished her graduation final exams in september this year. and after receiving that,then we can apply for the medium cert from the university and if this process get delayed????
> So as mentioned in the Immigration site, "COMPLETED ALL YEARS OF PRIMARY EDUCATION AND AT LEAST THREE YEARS OF SECONDARY EDUCATION IN AN EDUCATIONAL INSTITUTION IN OR OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA AND ALL INSTRUCTIONS WERE IN ENGLISH". or
> "COMPLETED AT LEAST FIVE YEARS OF SECONDARY EDUCATION IN AN INSTITUTION IN OR OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA AND ALL INSTRUCTIONS WERE IN ENGLISH", i am thinking of providing the medium certificates of my wife accordingly from her school and her 11th and 12th standard....


Anyone faced this kinda situation???.......suggestions needed please!!!!
Thanks


----------



## akshya

*Visa Invitation*

Hi all,

I have received invitation to apply for visa today, I would so happy if you could please guide me for the process to follow.

Many thanks.


----------



## Deep439

Helo everyone

There is a ques in visa application : 
"Does applicant have dependents which are not included in the application and who are not australian citizens and permanent residents??" 
Wat shud be the ans to this ques Yes/No if applicant is not including his parents in his application and they are dependent.

Reply,

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


----------



## sivakumar s s

Visaradha said:


> Hi Siva, I do understand about your suggestion regarding the cert from GRADUATION UNIVERSITY, but my wife has yet to receive her final semester mark sheet in the 1st week of January as she finished her graduation final exams in september this year. and after receiving that,then we can apply for the medium cert from the university and if this process get delayed????
> So as mentioned in the Immigration site, "COMPLETED ALL YEARS OF PRIMARY EDUCATION AND AT LEAST THREE YEARS OF SECONDARY EDUCATION IN AN EDUCATIONAL INSTITUTION IN OR OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA AND ALL INSTRUCTIONS WERE IN ENGLISH". or
> "COMPLETED AT LEAST FIVE YEARS OF SECONDARY EDUCATION IN AN INSTITUTION IN OR OUTSIDE AUSTRALIA AND ALL INSTRUCTIONS WERE IN ENGLISH", i am thinking of providing the medium certificates of my wife accordingly from her school and her 11th and 12th standard....



The process is very simple for you.

Submit/upload all your spouse education certificates 10th, 12th, Degree/ provisional certificate and all semester marks sheets/consolidated Degree marksheets(for your case all semester except final one is pending) once she got that final one upload that too...

*Get a bonafide certificate from her college*. It will hardly take one or two days only.

Getting bonafide certificate from school is bit a lengthy process when compared to College. But not a bad idea.... _*Iam not sure about this..... Some expats can help in this line.*_


----------



## El Hoss

amar_gahir said:


> Congrats All!!
> 
> This thread is slowing down !!! Seems like all OCT Applicants got Visa except me.
> 
> Waiting for it.. !!! Plz pray for me guys !!


In the same boat...October applicant without any contacts yet :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Visaradha

sivakumar s s said:


> The process is very simple for you.
> 
> Submit/upload all your spouse education certificates 10th, 12th, Degree/ provisional certificate and all semester marks sheets/consolidated Degree marksheets(for your case all semester except final one is pending) once she got that final one upload that too...
> 
> *Get a bonafide certificate from her college*. It will hardly take one or two days only.
> 
> Getting bonafide certificate from school is bit a lengthy process when compared to College. But not a bad idea.... _*Iam not sure about this..... Some expats can help in this line.*_


Hi, thanks for your kind suggestions.....I am ready with my Spouse's Primary and secondary School's Bonafides and Medium certificates......waiting for her graduation Final semester mark list and then Provisional......In the mean time i am frontloading all the other available certs.....
Lets hope for the best!!!!


----------



## Deep439

Hello

There is a ques in visa application :
"Does applicant have dependents which are not included in the application and who are not australian citizens and permanent residents??"
Wat shud be the ans to this ques Yes/No if applicant is not including his parents in his application and they are dependent.

Reply,

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


----------



## Manan_20

Got mine today. Thanks everyone for help and support. signature updated


----------



## ravsingh

Manan_20 said:


> Got mine today. Thanks everyone for help and support. signature updated


Congrats manan, pls update ur details in tracker u applied 189 or 190 ???


----------



## Tuttu

sivakumar s s said:


> Only two (189) so far
> 
> One is Kanchan
> 
> Other is AMLG in tracker
> 
> No 190 VISA..........
> 
> 
> 
> Guess 190 is in snail pace......................


What is the tracker for? Can I get access to it? I got the invite and preparing to submit visa request.. Do I get a row there '?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Manan_20 said:


> Got mine today. Thanks everyone for help and support. signature updated


Many hearty congratulations MANAN 

Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:


Get ready for lane:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Tuttu said:


> What is the tracker for? Can I get access to it? I got the invite and preparing to submit visa request.. Do I get a row there '?


You are most :welcome: to the tracker 


It is Visa tracker maintained by our fellow expats where we can understand our visa status.

Definitely a Golden space for you...

Please find the link 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84

After lodging visa, appropriately you enter your details on the respective sheet (189 /190)


----------



## amar_gahir

Hi Guys, 

my health status is still shown as "	Requested" where as i have verified that all medicals has been uploaded successfully. 

does that mean CO has not looked into it? I also see, "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" . what does that means?

i have already uploaded PCC and Form80 for all applicants.

please suggest

BR
Amar


----------



## amar_gahir

Hi Guys,

my health status is still shown as " Requested" where as i have verified that all medicals has been uploaded successfully.

does that mean CO has not looked into it? I also see, "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" . what does that means?

i have already uploaded PCC and Form80 for all applicants.

please suggest

BR
Amar


----------



## sivakumar s s

Hi Amar

Is this message is visible in my application ?

*Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.*

If so, Then no worries your medicals is completed.

Also for some expats *"Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"* this message is showing. But nothing to worry.


When did you applied VISA?
*Very importantly update your timeline in the signature to understand you better
*



amar_gahir said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> my health status is still shown as "	Requested" where as i have verified that all medicals has been uploaded successfully.
> 
> does that mean CO has not looked into it? I also see, "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" . what does that means?
> 
> i have already uploaded PCC and Form80 for all applicants.
> 
> please suggest
> 
> BR
> Amar


----------



## MMS

Manan_20 said:


> Got mine today. Thanks everyone for help and support. signature updated


Congrats


----------



## asialanka

rkrishnaraj said:


> Wrong. You can attach documents only after visa payment and lodgement


Thanks 

so even medicals can be done only after the lodgement of VISA and making the payment? is that so


----------



## sivakumar s s

asialanka said:


> Thanks
> 
> so even medicals can be done only after the lodgement of VISA and making the payment? is that so


*No *,you can do medicals and pcc even before Visa lodge. Your IED is based on your earliest pcc/Medicals date.


But as general practice will do Visa lodge first


----------



## go-live

*Spouse employment reference*

Hello folks!! 

I've been invited in the Dec 19th round with 65 points. It was rather quick for me since I applied for ACS assessment on Dec 1st and submitted EOI on Dec 10th. 

I need some help filling up the immi application. The application is also asking for my wife's work experience even though I'm not claiming any points for Spouse qualifications & skills. My wife has some work experience in IT field but not enough to satisfy ACS requirements for skilled employment. I've mentioned my wife's graduate degree in the immi application and planning to upload her marksheets & degree as proof.

I was worried if I enter my wife's work experience in the immi application, would the CO ask for employment references, pay slips etc. for my wife (from all her past employers)? She doesn't have these letters in-hand, so we are planning to omit mentioning her experience in the immi application? 
What do you folks suggest?


----------



## nsk.14

Hi All,

I received an invite for 189 visa on 19th Dec. I just noticed that I had entered an incorrect IELTS Test Reference Number in the EOI. Marks, Test Date(IELTS test date precedes the EOI submission date) & all other details are correct. So I am confused whether I should allow this invitation to lapse or check with immigration dept and apply visa for the current invite. Can you please provide your inputs on this?


----------



## rkrishnaraj

nsk.14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an invite for 189 visa on 19th Dec. I just noticed that I had entered an incorrect IELTS Test Reference Number in the EOI. Marks, Test Date(IELTS test date precedes the EOI submission date) & all other details are correct. So I am confused whether I should allow this invitation to lapse or check with immigration dept and apply visa for the current invite. Can you please provide your inputs on this?


Better to skip this invite and apply with a new eoi after 2 months


----------



## sivakumar s s

go-live said:


> Hello folks!!
> 
> I've been invited in the Dec 19th round with 65 points. It was rather quick for me since I applied for ACS assessment on Dec 1st and submitted EOI on Dec 10th.
> 
> I need some help filling up the immi application. The application is also asking for my wife's work experience even though I'm not claiming any points for Spouse qualifications & skills. My wife has some work experience in IT field but not enough to satisfy ACS requirements for skilled employment. I've mentioned my wife's graduate degree in the immi application and planning to upload her marksheets & degree as proof.
> 
> I was worried if I enter my wife's work experience in the immi application, would the CO ask for employment references, pay slips etc. for my wife (from all her past employers)? She doesn't have these letters in-hand, so we are planning to omit mentioning her experience in the immi application?
> What do you folks suggest?


Recollect your EOI application and check what are the details you furnished about your spouse?


If you are claiming your points for your spouse then no worries.

*Thing is we should not suppress any fact
*

Your spouse employment offer, relieving letter,(if any) Appraisal letter (if any), payslips or tax documents(if any). are suffiecient

Also 10th, 12th, Degree cert. and marksheets and English medium letter from college are enough


No need to go for skill assessment for your spouse.

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

nsk.14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an invite for 189 visa on 19th Dec. I just noticed that I had entered an incorrect IELTS Test Reference Number in the EOI. Marks, Test Date(IELTS test date precedes the EOI submission date) & all other details are correct. So I am confused whether I should allow this invitation to lapse or check with immigration dept and apply visa for the current invite. Can you please provide your inputs on this?



Dear Nsk,

As Language competency is a very crucial part. *Also Can drop a mail to DIBP in this regards.* and get it clarified.

Please ignore this INVITE and submit a Fresh EOI if you wish


Ensure and double check your new EOI

All the best


----------



## go-live

sivakumar s s said:


> If you are claiming your points for your spouse then no worries.
> 
> *Thing is we should not suppress any fact
> *
> 
> Your spouse employment offer, relieving letter,(if any) Appraisal letter (if any), payslips or tax documents(if any). are suffiecient


Thanks for replying!
I'm not claiming any points for my spouse.

She does not have detailed employment reference letter (like I did for ACS for myself). 
To prove my employment I know that I've to upload all my employment proofs. 
It is going to be somewhat difficult to get detailed employment letters/payslips for her past employment in India(she is housewife now outside India).
But does the CO ask for Spouse's employment reference with full list of duties, even if I do not claim any points? 
Can any of the 189 applicants who have a working spouse give their advise?


----------



## amitferns

go-live said:


> Thanks for replying!
> I'm not claiming any points for my spouse.
> 
> She does not have detailed employment reference letter (like I did for ACS for myself).
> To prove my employment I know that I've to upload all my employment proofs.
> It is going to be somewhat difficult to get detailed employment letters/payslips for her past employment in India(she is housewife now outside India).
> But does the CO ask for Spouse's employment reference with full list of duties, even if I do not claim any points?
> Can any of the 189 applicants who have a working spouse give their advise?


You need to get her skills assessed for which you will need reference letter. You dont need to have any other proofs unless specifically asked for.


----------



## ravsingh

amitferns said:


> You need to get her skills assessed for which you will need reference letter. You dont need to have any other proofs unless specifically asked for.


Hi go live, if u are not claiming any points for spouse thn it's not compulsory to submit her employment proof only her educational documents, form 80 in that mention her employment details if Co ask specifically her employment prof thn only u have to submit later on.


----------



## rowdy31

Hi Friends,

I have a concern and i need to share.

I applied for 189 on 6 Nov under 261313 with 60 points..

A small mistake which even i am not sure how will it impact my Grant.


Please provide ur inputs on basis of ur experience.......

During filling of Screens in IMMI Account for Countries visited question .. I mentioned No other country than INDIA (where i belong to)...


Whereas as a tourist for 15 days in UK July 2011 and 7 days in singapore and malaysia August 2007 i Travelled..

Reason why did not fill: It seemed like Police clearance matters where Address and local police station were columns to be filled.. and also SOme experience guy from Expat forum told me not to fill...

What step to take next friendz... Please provide ur useful inputs..

Wishing all Luck ..


----------



## Deep439

Hello everyone,

Which is the Skill Assessment Receipt/Reference No. to be filled in visa application? I have two numbers : 
1) Contact Id no. Mentioned on my skill assessment result and acknowledgement too.
2) Receipt No. Mentioned on ackowledgement of payment and documents sent by Engineers Australia l.

Reply plz.

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


----------



## MMS

nsk.14 said:


> Hi All, I received an invite for 189 visa on 19th Dec. I just noticed that I had entered an incorrect IELTS Test Reference Number in the EOI. Marks, Test Date(IELTS test date precedes the EOI submission date) & all other details are correct. So I am confused whether I should allow this invitation to lapse or check with immigration dept and apply visa for the current invite. Can you please provide your inputs on this?


There is a form which lets u give a chance to rectify your errors but I am not sure u can do it for EOI.


----------



## Damraw

Hi Folks,

ICT BA with 65 points got invitation @ 12th Oct visa applied @ 31st Oct. all docs submitted, State PCC + Meds done (PSK PCC WIP).

no CO applied....when can i expect?

thnsk!


----------



## sudhindrags

Guys.. A small question. I opened bank account in NAB. But, not able to find any agent who can transfer money from INR to AUD. Any suggestions?


----------



## XINGSINGH

sudhindrags said:


> Guys.. A small question. I opened bank account in NAB. But, not able to find any agent who can transfer money from INR to AUD. Any suggestions?


Check with bank


----------



## rkrishnaraj

sudhindrags said:


> Guys.. A small question. I opened bank account in NAB. But, not able to find any agent who can transfer money from INR to AUD. Any suggestions?


Hi, you can ask the bank in which you have account. They will wire transfer the money from inr to aud


----------



## Knb

Hi all, do you have any news regarding skilled 190 SS for queensland? I have lodged thru an agent on June 27, 2014. Until now the status is in process according to my immi account. Please enlighten me. Thanks!


----------



## goingaustralia

I filed on 29th OCT and still no CO.

Guess it would go to next year now..


----------



## sivakumar s s

Apologize for TYPO ERROR

*If you are not claiming your points for your spouse then no worries.*


sivakumar s s said:


> Recollect your EOI application and check what are the details you furnished about your spouse?
> 
> 
> If you are claiming your points for your spouse then no worries.
> 
> *Thing is we should not suppress any fact
> *
> 
> Your spouse employment offer, relieving letter,(if any) Appraisal letter (if any), payslips or tax documents(if any). are suffiecient
> 
> Also 10th, 12th, Degree cert. and marksheets and English medium letter from college are enough
> 
> 
> No need to go for skill assessment for your spouse.
> 
> All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

* Most Cases, there is no need for CO to ask. Even I didnt given the same. So Dont worries. 

Incase if you are claiming points then there are chances to ask.

Also, employment reference letter is mostly needed at Skill assessment stage. If one has submitted at that stage can use the same one to support your case more stronger.....(Though it is mentioned in documents checklist in IMMI)

For your case no need.

*



go-live said:


> Thanks for replying!
> I'm not claiming any points for my spouse.
> 
> She does not have detailed employment reference letter (like I did for ACS for myself).
> To prove my employment I know that I've to upload all my employment proofs.
> It is going to be somewhat difficult to get detailed employment letters/payslips for her past employment in India(she is housewife now outside India).
> But does the CO ask for Spouse's employment reference with full list of duties, even if I do not claim any points?
> Can any of the 189 applicants who have a working spouse give their advise?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Knb said:


> Hi all, do you have any news regarding skilled 190 SS for queensland? I have lodged thru an agent on June 27, 2014. Until now the status is in process according to my immi account. Please enlighten me. Thanks!


Contact DIBP ASAP

Since it crossed more than 3 months, you can ask freely about your status.


----------



## sivakumar s s

rowdy31 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a concern and i need to share.
> 
> I applied for 189 on 6 Nov under 261313 with 60 points..
> 
> A small mistake which even i am not sure how will it impact my Grant.
> 
> 
> Please provide ur inputs on basis of ur experience.......
> 
> During filling of Screens in IMMI Account for Countries visited question .. I mentioned No other country than INDIA (where i belong to)...
> 
> 
> Whereas as a tourist for 15 days in UK July 2011 and 7 days in singapore and malaysia August 2007 i Travelled..
> 
> Reason why did not fill: It seemed like Police clearance matters where Address and local police station were columns to be filled.. and also SOme experience guy from Expat forum told me not to fill...
> 
> What step to take next friendz... Please provide ur useful inputs..
> 
> Wishing all Luck ..


No worries.......

There is a form to do changes, I guess it is 1223 but not sure. Check in your IMMI account.

*Most importantly fill these information in your FORM 80 and upload it ASAP*


----------



## sivakumar s s

sudhindrags said:


> Guys.. A small question. I opened bank account in NAB. But, not able to find any agent who can transfer money from INR to AUD. Any suggestions?


Hope it will help you.......

*Transfer funds overseas with NAB Internet Banking (+ video)*

Foreign exchange rates - NAB


----------



## asialanka

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Nsk,
> 
> As Language competency is a very crucial part. *Also Can drop a mail to DIBP in this regards.* and get it clarified.
> 
> Please ignore this INVITE and submit a Fresh EOI if you wish
> 
> 
> Ensure and double check your new EOI
> 
> All the best



Hi Nsk

Check the possibility of submitting Form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers) with your VISA application 

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf

This may be an option if you really wish to go ahead with the current invitation 

However, better to check with DIBP as Sivakumar has suggested


----------



## sivakumar s s

asialanka said:


> Hi Nsk
> 
> Check the possibility of submitting Form 1023 (notification of incorrect answers) with your VISA application
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf
> 
> This may be an option if you really wish to go ahead with the current invitation
> 
> However, better to check with DIBP as Sivakumar has suggested


*
Hi Asialanka,

I appreciate your efforts for helping others.....

sorry to say, this form is not suitable for NSK's CASE

As Form 1023 is applicable for the following three circumstances only

• in your visa application;
• on a passenger card; or
• in response to a notice given to you by the department
inviting you to comment on possible non-compliance with
an obligation to correct incorrect information.

But for him, He had mistakenly given incorrect Ielts trf number while applying EOI

It is better to clarify from IMMI. Please ignore If Iam wrong.

*


----------



## TheExpatriate

sivakumar s s said:


> no worries.......
> 
> There is a form to do changes, i guess it is 1223 but not sure. Check in your immi account.
> 
> *most importantly fill these information in your form 80 and upload it asap*


1023


----------



## Alnaibii

Deep439 said:


> Helo everyone
> 
> There is a ques in visa application :
> "Does applicant have dependents which are not included in the application and who are not australian citizens and permanent residents??"
> Wat shud be the ans to this ques Yes/No if applicant is not including his parents in his application and they are dependent.
> 
> Reply,
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


All dependents are required to do medical examination, even if not migrating. So consider well your answer.


----------



## Alnaibii

go-live said:


> Hello folks!!
> 
> I've been invited in the Dec 19th round with 65 points. It was rather quick for me since I applied for ACS assessment on Dec 1st and submitted EOI on Dec 10th.
> 
> I need some help filling up the immi application. The application is also asking for my wife's work experience even though I'm not claiming any points for Spouse qualifications & skills. My wife has some work experience in IT field but not enough to satisfy ACS requirements for skilled employment. I've mentioned my wife's graduate degree in the immi application and planning to upload her marksheets & degree as proof.
> 
> I was worried if I enter my wife's work experience in the immi application, would the CO ask for employment references, pay slips etc. for my wife (from all her past employers)? She doesn't have these letters in-hand, so we are planning to omit mentioning her experience in the immi application?
> What do you folks suggest?


If you are not claiming point for your wife, you don't need to submit any documents for her, regarding school or experience. What you write in the application is enough.


----------



## Alnaibii

nsk.14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an invite for 189 visa on 19th Dec. I just noticed that I had entered an incorrect IELTS Test Reference Number in the EOI. Marks, Test Date(IELTS test date precedes the EOI submission date) & all other details are correct. So I am confused whether I should allow this invitation to lapse or check with immigration dept and apply visa for the current invite. Can you please provide your inputs on this?


There is no problem, you put in the correct data after you lodge, and if you meet the points, you will be fine.


----------



## Knb

Thank you for your reply. I'm from the Philippines but I can ask my cousin to call them for me since she's based in Melbourne. However, what is the contact number of DIBP? And aren't they on holidays already?


----------



## expat.ict

After submitting the Visa fees now the account shows me the documents page to be uploaded/attached. The main page at bottom contains specific 7 or 8 documents asked to upload and the top right have one button to attach more supporting documents.

My question is if I upload documents now, so later can i Upload additional documents?? like tax certificates I would like to upload later or salary increment letter i would like to upload later, possible? or they will freeze the link as soon as i upload major documents mentioned at the bottom?


----------



## rkrishnaraj

expat.ict said:


> After submitting the Visa fees now the account shows me the documents page to be uploaded/attached. The main page at bottom contains specific 7 or 8 documents asked to upload and the top right have one button to attach more supporting documents.
> 
> My question is if I upload documents now, so later can i Upload additional documents?? like tax certificates I would like to upload later or salary increment letter i would like to upload later, possible? or they will freeze the link as soon as i upload major documents mentioned at the bottom?


No worries. You can upload later also. You have close to two months time to upload documents. The link will be active


----------



## philip123

I'm a 31 st applicant and i think its the new year in my case too!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sudhindrags

sivakumar s s said:


> Hope it will help you.......
> 
> *Transfer funds overseas with NAB Internet Banking (+ video)*
> 
> Foreign exchange rates - NAB


This talks about sending money outside Australia through NAB internet banking. I wanted to transfer from India to NAB. Anyway, I will check with my bank. Worst case, I will carry TCs.


----------



## vinay.iitd

vishakbhat said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have submitted for visa application today in ImmiAccount by answering the questionnaire and paying fees (189 - Anzsco code: 261311). I could not upload documents when I submitted.
> Now, the application is showing in "Submitted" stage and I saw in FAQ that I will be able to upload documents once the application is in "In-progress" stage.
> 
> Please let me know when would the application move to "In-progress" stage, or how much time it would take?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vishak


Have you got the receipt for the fees paid.....?
Within 24 to 48 hrs the status should change....


----------



## ronthevisio

@ sundhindrags- did you check with Thomas Cook? If I remember correctly, I got cash + TCs from them few years ago.


----------



## Paddy_cool

Is it mandatory to do port of entry at the nominated state for 190 sunbclass visa holder?

Or one can land anywhere in Australia then proceed to nominated state....

Kindly advise.


----------



## Targetoz

ronthevisio said:


> @ sundhindrags- did you check with Thomas Cook? If I remember correctly, I got cash + TCs from them few years ago.



Try Bookmyforex .They might be able to help you with wire transfer the money and the charges are minimal.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Fellow members, 

During my visa lodgement i declared that my present work place time period is from Jul 2011 to Sep 2014 (though I still work here) because this is the period that was assessed by engineers Australia. 

However, when i attached pay slips, i noticed that even oct and Nov 2014 payslips were there in that single pdf and they are also attached now. So it goes like

Date of lodgement : 02 Dec 14
Current employment period : Jul 2011 to Sep 2014
Attached payslips : Oct and Nov 14 also. 

Will it create any issues that i falsely gave employment period as September 14 instead of present date. 

Please help. Am bit worried.


----------



## Waqarali20005

Paddy_cool said:


> Is it mandatory to do port of entry at the nominated state for 190 sunbclass visa holder?
> 
> Or one can land anywhere in Australia then proceed to nominated state....
> 
> Kindly advise.


You can land anywhere in Australia!


----------



## Abu Hanifa

Hello Everyone,

Hope you are doing great!
I applied in June'14 and was communicated directly by "Visa Processing Officer ,General Skilled Migration - Adelaide, Department of Immigration and Border Protection". The communication was such that, CO is already been assigned and documents are checked primarily. But some security checking is going on through external agencies, which is taking time. 
Now I am really confused whether there is any issue with the application or not as it's taking more time than usual.
Is there anyone who can provide me with the number where I can call and query about this?

Regards,
Hasib


----------



## TheExpatriate

Abu Hanifa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Hope you are doing great!
> I applied in June'14 and was communicated directly by "Visa Processing Officer ,General Skilled Migration - Adelaide, Department of Immigration and Border Protection". The communication was such that, CO is already been assigned and documents are checked primarily. But some security checking is going on through external agencies, which is taking time.
> Now I am really confused whether there is any issue with the application or not as it's taking more time than usual.
> Is there anyone who can provide me with the number where I can call and query about this?
> 
> Regards,
> Hasib



189 or 190?


----------



## Abu Hanifa

theexpatriate said:


> 189 or 190?


189


----------



## TheExpatriate

Abu Hanifa said:


> 189


hang in there buddy, you're looking at one more year more or less ...... due to the external checks which take a long time for some nationalities


----------



## rkrishnaraj

rkrishnaraj said:


> Fellow members,
> 
> During my visa lodgement i declared that my present work place time period is from Jul 2011 to Sep 2014 (though I still work here) because this is the period that was assessed by engineers Australia.
> 
> However, when i attached pay slips, i noticed that even oct and Nov 2014 payslips were there in that single pdf and they are also attached now. So it goes like
> 
> Date of lodgement : 02 Dec 14
> Current employment period : Jul 2011 to Sep 2014
> Attached payslips : Oct and Nov 14 also.
> 
> Will it create any issues that i falsely gave employment period as September 14 instead of present date.
> 
> Please help. Am bit worried.


Advice please


----------



## Siriish

Our driving licence and Pan cards have only our initials and not our complete last names.. can we submit those as proofs for birth dates? I have added those id card details in my visa application.


----------



## AVPahwa

Hi, I was about to apply EOI under 189 visa but I have just came to know that i am pregnant, please suggest how to approach. I am main applicant with points 60.


----------



## TheExpatriate

AVPahwa said:


> Hi, I was about to apply EOI under 189 visa but I have just came to know that i am pregnant, please suggest how to approach. I am main applicant with points 60.


Apply EOI, get invited, apply visa, wait for the CO, advise the CO of your pregnancy and your desire to hold the app, deliver, add your newborn to the application, do the newborn's meds plus your meds, get visas for everyone (newborn included)


----------



## ronthevisio

Paddy_cool said:


> Is it mandatory to do port of entry at the nominated state for 190 sunbclass visa holder?
> 
> Or one can land anywhere in Australia then proceed to nominated state....
> 
> Kindly advise.


It can be anywhere...just give them a call and follow the suit!


----------



## AVPahwa

TheExpatriate said:


> Apply EOI, get invited, apply visa, wait for the CO, advise the CO of your pregnancy and your desire to hold the app, deliver, add your newborn to the application, do the newborn's meds plus your meds, get visas for everyone (newborn included)


is it possible to inform CO about pregnancy and still choose to continue with application till visa is granted. Will newborn not get pr by descent after delivery .?


----------



## TheExpatriate

AVPahwa said:


> is it possible to inform CO about pregnancy and still choose to continue with application till visa is granted. Will newborn not get pr by descent after delivery .?


there is no PR by descent. You will not be able to continue because you will not be able to do meds while pregnant (X-Ray)


----------



## fly2shashi

go-live said:


> Hello folks!!
> 
> I've been invited in the Dec 19th round with 65 points. It was rather quick for me since I applied for ACS assessment on Dec 1st and submitted EOI on Dec 10th.
> 
> I need some help filling up the immi application. The application is also asking for my wife's work experience even though I'm not claiming any points for Spouse qualifications & skills. My wife has some work experience in IT field but not enough to satisfy ACS requirements for skilled employment. I've mentioned my wife's graduate degree in the immi application and planning to upload her marksheets & degree as proof.
> 
> I was worried if I enter my wife's work experience in the immi application, would the CO ask for employment references, pay slips etc. for my wife (from all her past employers)? She doesn't have these letters in-hand, so we are planning to omit mentioning her experience in the immi application?
> What do you folks suggest?


Can you clarify one thing? Did you get invited before you had your ACS assessment in hand? That is, did you submit EOI assuming you would get these many points with work experience?

If you have submitted EOI before you had your ACS assessment completed, then DO NOT lodge you application. In this forum we have one or two cases being rejected for this reason.

As with your wife's work related docs, high chances that CO doesn't ask for references if you are not claiming points for her exp.


----------



## AVPahwa

AVPahwa said:


> is it possible to inform CO about pregnancy and still choose to continue with application till visa is granted. Will newborn not get pr by descent after delivery .?


@The Expatriate Thanks a lot. 
one more query is Can i use medicals for previous month , i have chest XRay for last month with me, will it suffice ?
as per my knowledge, the only hurdle for continuing for application while pregnancy is incomplete medicals.
also in family members in EOI application, i just have to mention 1 :my spouse name and nothing should be mentioned about pregnancy in eoi submission?


----------



## TheExpatriate

AVPahwa said:


> @The Expatriate Thanks a lot.
> one more query is Can i use medicals for previous month , i have chest XRay for last month with me, will it suffice ?
> as per my knowledge, the only hurdle for continuing for application while pregnancy is incomplete medicals.
> also in family members in EOI application, i just have to mention 1 :my spouse name and nothing should be mentioned about pregnancy in eoi submission?


where did you do the x-ray and for what purpose?

nothing about pregnancy in EOI


----------



## TheExpatriate

plus, if you get the PR without the child, you will have two options

1- Fly to Australia to give birth there 

2- Wait for birth and apply for child visa, very costly and long process.


----------



## AVPahwa

I checked the post on this website and saw chest X-ray might be required so I got it done in case my CO ask for it .


----------



## MMS

TheExpatriate said:


> plus, if you get the PR without the child, you will have two options 1- Fly to Australia to give birth there 2- Wait for birth and apply for child visa, very costly and long process.


But what I heard if u r on a PR and u give birth in Australia ure child is automatically born Australian.

But if a person on PR is not in Australia at the time of birth he has to apply for visa etc?


----------



## TheExpatriate

AVPahwa said:


> I checked the post on this website and saw chest X-ray might be required so I got it done in case my CO ask for it .


 did you get a HAP ID?


----------



## akshya

I will be so grateful if somebody can share the information to apply for visa after getting invitation.


----------



## TheExpatriate

MMS said:


> But what I heard if u r on a PR and u give birth in Australia ure child is automatically born Australian.
> 
> But if a person on PR is not in Australia at the time of birth he has to apply for visa etc?


nothing you said contradicts with anything I said ..... you are right and so am I 

Children of PRs born offshore get NOTHING

Children of PRs born onshore are citizens by birth


----------



## VRS

husain081 said:


> Hi, I regret for the delay in reply. Just woke up (I'm in Canada now).
> 
> Fill and sign the attached form and send it to [email protected]. They will mail you for confirmation that the address has been updated for your application.


Hi Husain, thanks for the reply, the attached form is corrupt. But I guess I will be able to download the same from their website.

Thanks again friend!


----------



## AVPahwa

No I don't have HAP ID yet . 

What i get is to inform CO and hold the application and get medical test for both myself and newborn later. 

Thanks TheExpatriate for your guidance


----------



## Siriish

Siriish said:


> Our driving licence and Pan cards have only our initials and not our complete last names.. can we submit those as proofs for birth dates? I have added those id card details in my visa application.


Any advice?

Do we need to attest our payslips?


----------



## VRS

Siriish said:


> Any advice?
> 
> Do we need to attest our payslips?


Immi dept only asks for originals.... Attestation will not lead to any problem, you can get them attested from your HR.


----------



## VRS

Siriish said:


> Our driving licence and Pan cards have only our initials and not our complete last names.. can we submit those as proofs for birth dates? I have added those id card details in my visa application.


I dont think it will cause a problem. Both anyway will have your photo and address!!


----------



## VRS

Manan_20 said:


> Got mine today. Thanks everyone for help and support. signature updated


congrats Manan!!!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

AVPahwa said:


> No I don't have HAP ID yet .
> 
> What i get is to inform CO and hold the application and get medical test for both myself and newborn later.
> 
> Thanks TheExpatriate for your guidance


then your X-Ray is no good, unless you had a HAP ID and did it as part of migration medical tests ..... 

yes .... and don't do your medicals after birth UNTIL you add the newborn and make sure he/she is added as a MIGRATING dependent and receive his/her HAP ID as well


----------



## jasbir

hello friends,
lodged my 189 visa...im applying in industrial engineering stream..
only pcc, medical and form 80 left....

good luck to all...


----------



## nsk.14

Thanks all for your advise! Most probably will allow this invitation to lapse. Let me see how it goes :S


----------



## scor

Hi, I have my HAP ID after submit the MHD application, answer No to all questions and printed my referral letter and fill HAP ID in the visa lodgement.
Do I need to wait to finish my required exams at the clinic, then submit my visa? 

It's almost Christmas so I would like to submit visa today without waiting. Is it possible?
I'm a bit concerned since the question is: Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months? (I applied but not undertaken).

What's your thoughts on this? Do you also apply for MHD before submit your visa lodgement?


----------



## liferaja

Deep439 said:


> Hello
> 
> There is a ques in visa application :
> "Does applicant have dependents which are not included in the application and who are not australian citizens and permanent residents??"
> Wat shud be the ans to this ques Yes/No if applicant is not including his parents in his application and they are dependent.
> 
> Reply,
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : ??


U shud mention ur parents details...


----------



## scorpio007

Any idea if anymore CO allocations would happen this year or its all freeze until Jan first week? I am a 27th Oct applicant, so close so far


----------



## Allelockon

You should submit your application first. Health examination can wait. The turn around time for 189 application normally 2-3months.


----------



## vishakbhat

vinay.iitd said:


> Have you got the receipt for the fees paid.....?
> Within 24 to 48 hrs the status should change....


It has been 3 days now and I had got the receipt as soon as I paid the visa fees, but I still see differences in the screen for my application from what others have mentioned about theirs. 


My application status still shows "Submitted".
When I go to the application's main page, I see sections for myself and my family members. But, under each section, I see the text "The next steps for this application have not yet been determined. If evidence is required for this application, the next steps will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page".
I see option to upload documents on top right corner. When I click on it, I get a popup window where I can upload documents. However, I only see my name in dropdown of applicant.
I do not see any link for my Medicals too.
My queries:


Is this normal or is it different from what is expected?
Can I upload all documents for myself & my family members under my name itself, giving proper descriptions?
If status should have changed and documents required for myself and family members should have appeared in respective sections, is there anyone I can contact to clarify / check about it?
Does anyone know?

Thanks in advance,
Vishak


----------



## vishakbhat

TheExpatriate said:


> a day or two ...... patience, mate


 Thank you.

It has been 3 days now and I had got the receipt as soon as I paid the visa fees, but I still see differences in the screen for my application from what others have mentioned about theirs. 


My application status still shows "Submitted".
When I go to the application's main page, I see sections for myself and my family members. But, under each section, I see the text "The next steps for this application have not yet been determined. If evidence is required for this application, the next steps will be displayed when the applicant returns to this page".
I see option to upload documents on top right corner. When I click on it, I get a popup window where I can upload documents. However, I only see my name in dropdown of applicant.
I do not see any link for my Medicals too.
My queries:


Is this normal or is it different from what is expected?
Can I upload all documents for myself & my family members under my name itself, giving proper descriptions?
If status should have changed and documents required for myself and family members should have appeared in respective sections, is there anyone I can contact to clarify / check about it?
Thanks in advance,
Vishak


----------



## jayant.sircar

DearFriends ,
Preparing to move to AU, IELTS is next month, mean time preparing Skill Assesment docs for enggs australia, im from mechanical background , im in to pharma basically API(Active pharma ingredient) ,my profile in plant maintenance , do ve an exposure of project, Exp of 5 yrs +, pls advice if possibility of jobs are fair or not ,
rgds
Jayant Sircar


----------



## VRS

Any Grants today!!!!

Anybody won the Golden Cup!!!


----------



## patrickdinh

scorpio007 said:


> Any idea if anymore CO allocations would happen this year or its all freeze until Jan first week? I am a 27th Oct applicant, so close so far


You may have to wait until next year. I'm in the same situation. The reason is that immi often needs to verify your application with other sources which can be closed during Christmas period.


----------



## expat.ict

Hi Guys,

Do I Only need to provide documents for the "Work Experience" for which I am claiming points?? or I should provide documents for my all work experiences??

Like I have experience in 5 different companies, out of which ACS only assessed the third and fourth one, so the first 2 and the "last current one" is not assessed.
So should I only provide the (work reference letter, salary slips, offer letters, tax certificate) for the third and fourth employment only for which ACS assessed my exp??

Secondly, the scanned copies of the certified copies of documents are not that perfectly clear, so is it ok if I upload 2 files for each like, the original scan copy and the certified scanned copy??


----------



## prasadg

Hi All,

Got the invitation for 189, on 19th.

HAs anybody have a document checklist for the 189.

Can we save the visa application temporary and review and update until submit lime we did in EOI

Are all the document should be Scanned and updated ? Not anything by Post?

Tnx in Advance


----------



## VRS

prasadg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the invitation for 189, on 19th.
> 
> HAs anybody have a document checklist for the 189.
> 
> Can we save the visa application temporary and review and update until submit lime we did in EOI
> 
> Are all the document should be Scanned and updated ? Not anything by Post?
> 
> Tnx in Advance


Part reply- All docs to be scanned only, no posting of docs is required.


----------



## VRS

prasadg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the invitation for 189, on 19th.
> 
> HAs anybody have a document checklist for the 189.
> 
> Can we save the visa application temporary and review and update until submit lime we did in EOI
> 
> Are all the document should be Scanned and updated ? Not anything by Post?
> 
> Tnx in Advance


Hi, only after you pay the money you will be able start uploading the docs.


----------



## asialanka

Hi

Got this message when tries to login to EOI (invited) account

"The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location."

Has anyone experienced this???...it happens with all browsers and I have alerted the Skilselect tech support team too

Thanks


----------



## VRS

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Got this message when tries to login to EOI (invited) account
> 
> "The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location."
> 
> Has anyone experienced this???...it happens with all browsers and I have alerted the Skilselect tech support team too
> 
> Thanks


Please try by deleting cookies etc.


----------



## jasdeep

Hello Friends,

I am planning to move OZ in Feb.My job experience is in computer networks and systems.
So, please let me know the market of jobs in Australia in these days.And what are the steps to get a good job in the field over there??

Please advice.
Thank you.


----------



## prasadg

vrs said:


> part reply- all docs to be scanned only, no posting of docs is required.


tnx


----------



## ravsingh

jasdeep said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am planning to move OZ in Feb.My job experience is in computer networks and systems.
> So, please let me know the market of jobs in Australia in these days.And what are the steps to get a good job in the field over there??
> 
> Please advice.
> Thank you.


Hii any Grant today ???


----------



## jasdeep

ravsingh said:


> Hii any Grant today ???




189- 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
IELTS 1 FEB 2014 L 8,R7,W7.5,S 7 OVERALL = 7.5

ACS submitted 02 Sep 2014
Approved positive 08 Sep 2014
EOI submitted 08 Sep 2014
EOI approved 08 Sep 2014
VISA Fee 20 SEP 2014 with 65 points
CO contacted NOV 19 asked for marriage certificate for my non migrating wife and PCC
Pending documents 3 DEC 2014
I Called CO 12 Dec 2014 He asked to give confirmation that i want to claim 65 ponits not 70
Confirmation email sent to CO 12 Dec 2014 

Grant -------------------------17 Dec

Intial date of entry is 11 NOV 2015


So please help me in getting job in Australia


----------



## Siriish

In the tracker, i see many people stating "medicals uploaded".. is there any documents we need to upload? I thought the clinic will directly pass on the results to DBIP.. pls clarify.


----------



## jkg

jasdeep said:


> 189- 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> IELTS 1 FEB 2014 L 8,R7,W7.5,S 7 OVERALL = 7.5
> 
> ACS submitted 02 Sep 2014
> Approved positive 08 Sep 2014
> EOI submitted 08 Sep 2014
> EOI approved 08 Sep 2014
> VISA Fee 20 SEP 2014 with 65 points
> CO contacted NOV 19 asked for marriage certificate for my non migrating wife and PCC
> Pending documents 3 DEC 2014
> I Called CO 12 Dec 2014 He asked to give confirmation that i want to claim 65 ponits not 70
> Confirmation email sent to CO 12 Dec 2014
> 
> Grant -------------------------17 Dec
> 
> Intial date of entry is 11 NOV 2015
> 
> So please help me in getting job in Australia


Congratulations


----------



## jkg

Siriish said:


> In the tracker, i see many people stating "medicals uploaded".. is there any documents we need to upload? I thought the clinic will directly pass on the results to DBIP.. pls clarify.


Clinic will do it..we dont hv to do anythn


----------



## LawLeePop

nsk.14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received an invite for 189 visa on 19th Dec. I just noticed that I had entered an incorrect IELTS Test Reference Number in the EOI. Marks, Test Date(IELTS test date precedes the EOI submission date) & all other details are correct. So I am confused whether I should allow this invitation to lapse or check with immigration dept and apply visa for the current invite. Can you please provide your inputs on this?



Carry on with your invite. You have change to fill the information again in elodge.


----------



## Indian-in-Sweden

Hi Guys,

Any new grants this week . Tracker shows last grant on 19th December ..
Have the COs gone on Christmas vacations from this week


----------



## sivakumar s s

prasadg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the invitation for 189, on 19th.
> 
> HAs anybody have a document checklist for the 189.
> 
> Can we save the visa application temporary and review and update until submit lime we did in EOI
> 
> Are all the document should be Scanned and updated ? Not anything by Post?
> 
> Tnx in Advance


My second congrats to you.

* VRS already replied your most of the question.*

*I would like to add a few for your details.

First create a IMMI ACCOUNT
ImmiAccount


Fill your application carefully.

You can submit later.

Then Payment

Finally documents Upload (Use some naming convention)
Attach documents to an online application

*

Document checklist will sent you in PM if you wish/need


----------



## sivakumar s s

ravsingh said:


> Hii any Grant today ???


*Mate,

DRY RUN started from 20th DEC onwards

NO GOLDEN NEWS......

EITHER in TRACKER or in THREAD


Hope to hear from JAN 5th.....*


----------



## TheExpatriate

Dry spell man..... spell not run


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasdeep said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am planning to move OZ in Feb.My job experience is in computer networks and systems.
> So, please let me know the market of jobs in Australia in these days.And what are the steps to get a good job in the field over there??
> 
> Please advice.
> Thank you.


Please get register yourself in these sites
*


SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
Job Search, Upload your Resume, Find employment - CareerOne
*
*

Welcome to Command Recruitment | Command Recruitment Group Australia
Jobs and recruitment in Australia | Hays
Jobs | Online Job Search, Careers & Employment @ Jobs.com.au
Home - Australian JobSearch
IT Jobs, Engineering Jobs, Healthcare Jobsâ€¦ Find your next job with JobServe
Adzuna Australia Jobs, formerly Mycareer.com.au
Australian Job Search & Free Job Advertising | Now Hiring
Skilled Jobs In Australia & New Zealand - Skilled Migrant Jobs
www.workplace.gov.au
Technology, Media, Communications Recruitment, Executive Search | Xpand
*

Also once landed, check some local papers/ pamphlets for job Advertisement


----------



## sivakumar s s

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Got this message when tries to login to EOI (invited) account
> 
> "The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location."
> 
> Has anyone experienced this???...it happens with all browsers and I have alerted the Skilselect tech support team too
> 
> Thanks


Sometimes it happens when you are working under intranet environment(Office).
This is due to protocol issue from common server providing internet connection.


----------



## sudhindrags

Guys planning to move in first quarter, please update your details in the link below: We can help each other in various aspects:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1rjg7xGqV1z_MtWp1wGUr1vCdk2I07pKHcFs5AtmgA9g/edit#gid=0


----------



## sivakumar s s

TheExpatriate said:


> Dry spell man..... spell not run


Dry spell for two weeks..

Today is dry run ...

Agree.


----------



## asialanka

Hi

Immi site says "We are able to accept the following file formats up to 5 MB in size"

Then it ways upto 60 docs are allowed to be uploaded by "skilled migrant" applicant

So does this mean 60 docs can be uploaded each sized upto 5mb, which comes to 300mb in total

Great if someone clarifies


----------



## sivakumar s s

sudhindrags said:


> Guys planning to move in first quarter, please update your details in the link below: We can help each other in various aspects:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1rjg7xGqV1z_MtWp1wGUr1vCdk2I07pKHcFs5AtmgA9g/edit#gid=0


*Innovative IDEA*


----------



## sivakumar s s

Siriish said:


> In the tracker, i see many people stating "medicals uploaded".. is there any documents we need to upload? I thought the clinic will directly pass on the results to DBIP.. pls clarify.



You are right, clinic will take care. No need to upload any thing for medicals

Once your results uploaded from the clinic within two days:

*Under the application you will see this message:

"Meeting the health requirement
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."*


----------



## Targetoz

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Immi site says "We are able to accept the following file formats up to 5 MB in size"
> 
> Then it ways upto 60 docs are allowed to be uploaded by "skilled migrant" applicant
> 
> So does this mean 60 docs can be uploaded each sized upto 5mb, which comes to 300mb in total
> 
> Great if someone clarifies



Yes, 60 documents in total and each document can be upto 5mb in size.


----------



## remya2013

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Immi site says "We are able to accept the following file formats up to 5 MB in size"
> 
> Then it ways upto 60 docs are allowed to be uploaded by "skilled migrant" applicant
> 
> So does this mean 60 docs can be uploaded each sized upto 5mb, which comes to 300mb in total
> 
> Great if someone clarifies


60 files for each applicant and max size allowed for each document is 5MB.


----------



## VRS

Siriish said:


> In the tracker, i see many people stating "medicals uploaded".. is there any documents we need to upload? I thought the clinic will directly pass on the results to DBIP.. pls clarify.


They will do it, we can only see the status-"Medicals have been finalized", this means they have uploaded the same to the portal.


----------



## remya2013

sudhindrags said:


> Guys planning to move in first quarter, please update your details in the link below: We can help each other in various aspects:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1rjg7xGqV1z_MtWp1wGUr1vCdk2I07pKHcFs5AtmgA9g/edit#gid=0


Is there any single specific thread for the same purpose.. I could see multiple.. just want to confirm


----------



## sudhindrags

remya2013 said:


> Is there any single specific thread for the same purpose.. I could see multiple.. just want to confirm


Is also there in another thread. Moving to Australia in April. But posted here as traffic was less in that thread.


----------



## Deep439

Hii

Which docs need to be notarised and which to be color scan for uploading in visa application??
Can i use a mix of both color scans and notarised copies???

Thanks

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## vishakbhat

Dear all,

After 3 days of submitting my application for 189 visa, i am still not able to see links to initiate medicals nor do I see documents to upload against each applicant in ImmiAccount website portal. Do you know of any phone number i can call from India or email address I can mail, to check if there is an issue in status of my online application?

thanks,
Vishak


----------



## thomasvo

vishakbhat said:


> Dear all,
> 
> After 3 days of submitting my application for 189 visa, i am still not able to see links to initiate medicals nor do I see documents to upload against each applicant in ImmiAccount website portal. Do you know of any phone number i can call from India or email address I can mail, to check if there is an issue in status of my online application?
> 
> thanks,
> Vishak


HAve you submitted and paid for the application? You have to do that before you can upload documents. In the same screen where you can upload docs you can also organise your health examination.


----------



## gnisht

Hi all,

I have posted this query earlier as well, but wanted to confirm things one more time as I'm very much afraid .

I have applied 189 visa with 60points, I 'm 33 years old on dec 6th 2014. SO will there any change in my eoi points?
At the time of applying eoi my age is 32 so -30 points were awarded now i'm 33 so will the points be reduced to 25 again. Please help


----------



## sivakumar s s

gnisht said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have posted this query earlier as well, but wanted to confirm things one more time as I'm very much afraid .
> 
> I have applied 189 visa with 60points, I 'm 33 years old on dec 6th 2014. SO will there any change in my eoi points?
> At the time of applying eoi my age is 32 so -30 points were awarded now i'm 33 so will the points be reduced to 25 again. Please help


*My dear Fren gnisht ,

Points are based on EOI Submission date.

So no worries....

Go Ahead.. all the best*

still not satisfied. Please Contact DIBP


----------



## gnisht

sivakumar s s said:


> *My dear Fren gnisht ,
> 
> Points are based on EOI Submission date.
> 
> So no worries....
> 
> Go Ahead.. all the best*
> 
> still not satisfied. Please Contact DIBP


Romba nandri Shivakumar


----------



## sivakumar s s

gnisht said:


> Romba nandri Shivakumar


Wow... (Ur Tamil sounds good)

When are you planning to submit visa.

Have u ready with all document and fund..


Please update you timelines in signature to understand you better


----------



## mikjc6

gnisht said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have posted this query earlier as well, but wanted to confirm things one more time as I'm very much afraid .
> 
> I have applied 189 visa with 60points, I 'm 33 years old on dec 6th 2014. SO will there any change in my eoi points?
> At the time of applying eoi my age is 32 so -30 points were awarded now i'm 33 so will the points be reduced to 25 again. Please help


as per my knowledge and according to the earlier posts of this forum, if you are below 33 yrs old at the time of invitation then you will get 30 points.....you didn't mention about any invitation so I believe your claim for age points will be reduced....


----------



## gnisht

sivakumar s s said:


> Wow... (Ur Tamil sounds good)
> 
> When are you planning to submit visa.
> 
> Have u ready with all document and fund..
> 
> 
> Please update you timelines in signature to understand you better


I have already submitted my visa on 28th oct 2014, waiting for the golden mail to come, I'm from tamilnadu only  updated the tracker already


----------



## gnisht

mikjc6 said:


> as per my knowledge and according to the earlier posts of this forum, if you are below 33 yrs old at the time of invitation then you will get 30 points.....you didn't mention about any invitation so I believe your claim for age points will be reduced....


Hi 

I got the invitation on 27th oct and applied visa on 28th october


----------



## sivakumar s s

gnisht said:


> Hi
> 
> I got the invitation on 27th oct and applied visa on 28th october


you are 100% safe as even suggested by Mikj.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sivakumar s s said:


> *My dear Fren gnisht ,
> 
> Points are based on EOI Submission date.
> 
> So no worries....
> 
> Go Ahead.. all the best*
> 
> still not satisfied. Please Contact DIBP




*Frens Apologise

Not based on EOI submission date 

it is based on INVITATION

please check with the link

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf

*


----------



## goingaustralia

Deep439 said:


> Hii
> 
> Which docs need to be notarised and which to be color scan for uploading in visa application??
> Can i use a mix of both color scans and notarised copies???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


You can upload all color docs as it is and need to upload notarized copy of black n white docs.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sivakumar s s said:


> Please get register yourself in these sites
> *
> 
> 
> SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
> Job Search, Upload your Resume, Find employment - CareerOne
> *
> *
> 
> Welcome to Command Recruitment | Command Recruitment Group Australia
> Jobs and recruitment in Australia | Hays
> Jobs | Online Job Search, Careers & Employment @ Jobs.com.au
> Home - Australian JobSearch
> IT Jobs, Engineering Jobs, Healthcare Jobs… Find your next job with JobServe
> Adzuna Australia Jobs, formerly Mycareer.com.au
> Australian Job Search & Free Job Advertising | Now Hiring
> Skilled Jobs In Australia & New Zealand - Skilled Migrant Jobs
> www.workplace.gov.au
> Technology, Media, Communications Recruitment, Executive Search | Xpand
> *
> 
> Also once landed, check some local papers/ pamphlets for job Advertisement


*
Dear frens, 

Based on the interest, I created one new separate thread. 

Though I come across many similar threads, most of them are either outdated or closed, I feel it is worth to create a new.

hope will get a good response.

*

Pls find the link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia-permanent-residents.html#post6030426


----------



## prattech

I have asked this question but no response , can somebody help.

Well, while attaching many documents to my sub-class 189 application, i have made 2 mistakes.


1. attached passport as a travel document but unfortunately document type was selected as 'Aircrew identity document'.

2. Attached bank statement under Australian work experience which is Overseas(indian) work experience

I know, attachment can't be edited/deleted. My plan is to inform this to CO once assigned.

Should that work or any other option??

thanks


----------



## jkg

prattech said:


> I have asked this question but no response , can somebody help.
> 
> Well, while attaching many documents to my sub-class 189 application, i have made 2 mistakes.
> 
> 1. attached passport as a travel document but unfortunately document type was selected as 'Aircrew identity document'.
> 
> 2. Attached bank statement under Australian work experience which is Overseas(indian) work experience
> 
> I know, attachment can't be edited/deleted. My plan is to inform this to CO once assigned.
> 
> Should that work or any other option??
> 
> thanks


U can just put a note in others section saying note to CO and just write what mistake u have done..(may be like a lètter addressing the mistake)
I did the same as i did one mistake as well whn i submited the docs for the visa ...
Btw do it now..dont have to wait for CO allocation...


----------



## jkg

gnisht said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have posted this query earlier as well, but wanted to confirm things one more time as I'm very much afraid .
> 
> I have applied 189 visa with 60points, I 'm 33 years old on dec 6th 2014. SO will there any change in my eoi points?
> At the time of applying eoi my age is 32 so -30 points were awarded now i'm 33 so will the points be reduced to 25 again. Please help


Ur points n criteria that u applied on eoi will be free zed once u get invitation..so evn if ur age changes after gtn invitation..it dosent matter


----------



## amar_gahir

amar_gahir said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> my health status is still shown as " Requested" where as i have verified that all medicals has been uploaded successfully.
> 
> does that mean CO has not looked into it? I also see, "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" . what does that means?
> 
> i have already uploaded PCC and Form80 for all applicants.
> 
> please suggest
> 
> BR
> Amar


Friends,

please suggest

Br
Amar


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

Any one who can let me know:

----If I completed OZ Master's degree in 2009 , can I still have Post Australian study skills assessment.?
----If yes, do I have to myself show funds while applying PR (189) or my husband can show his dependent.
----For Skilled nomination visa (190,489), we have to get skills assessment and not Post Australian study assessment, am i Correct?

Thanks

Neha


----------



## nehajn2000

Hi,

Any one who can let me know:

----If I completed OZ Master's degree in 2009 , can I still have Post Australian study skills assessment.?
----If yes, do I have to myself show funds while applying PR (189) or my husband can show his dependent.
----For Skilled nomination visa (190,489), we have to get skills assessment and not Post Australian study assessment, am i Correct?

Thanks

Neha


----------



## Hector_2014

*Updated*



Hector_2014 said:


> Just opened the tracker. To my surprise, I noticed that my details were already present... Thanks to the one who updated the same...
> 
> I have anyways updated my record with recent updates...


Updated the tracker with latest status...


----------



## ronthevisio

nehajn2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any one who can let me know:
> 
> ----If I completed OZ Master's degree in 2009 , can I still have Post Australian study skills assessment.? *Yes*
> ----If yes, do I have to myself show funds while applying PR (189) or my husband can show his dependent. *haven't read any such requirement anywhere for 189*
> ----For Skilled nomination visa (190,489), we have to get skills assessment and not Post Australian study assessment, am i Correct? *i dont know about all assessing authorities and their requirements but what's the difference, as per your understanding, between the two you've mentioned? *
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Neha


I think you should supply more information regarding your work experience, occupation, etc. I suggest you have a good read of the visa application and skills assessment procedure/ requirements.


----------



## ronthevisio

amar_gahir said:


> Friends,
> 
> please suggest
> 
> Br
> Amar


Depends.

In most cases, once the case officer receives the reports and the requirements are satisfied, then the status is changed to "Health has been finalised". This applies individually to each co-applicant.


----------



## navinp

*Grant came as a X-Mas gift*

Hi Friends,

I received the grant today for 189 VISA. Despite several problems, i think the CO's were all good and helpful in guiding me in the right way. They have made the process so easy and transparent.

Thanks to alimight GOD. I wish all of you a good luck.


----------



## sevnik0202

navinp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received the grant today for 189 VISA. Despite several problems, i think the CO's were all good and helpful in guiding me in the right way. They have made the process so easy and transparent.
> 
> Thanks to alimight GOD. I wish all of you a good luck.


Congrats mate.


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

Any idea about Form 30 b. It needs to be submitted to income tax department (India). I didn't do it and now some told me that it has to be submitted. Anyputs guys.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## amar_gahir

First Thanks to THE ALMIGHTY !!!

Second to Friends who provided timely support be it Moral or technical !!!

Third to my Family who kept me motivated !!!

May all you get the grant email soon !!! 

Thanks everyone !!! Love you all !! 

TC & All d best


----------



## jkg

amar_gahir said:


> First Thanks to THE ALMIGHTY !!!
> 
> Second to Friends who provided timely support be it Moral or technical !!!
> 
> Third to my Family who kept me motivated !!!
> 
> May all you get the grant email soon !!!
> 
> Thanks everyone !!! Love you all !!
> 
> TC & All d best


Congratulations


----------



## mikjc6

Hi Friends,

I must thank almighty Allah and all the friends who helped me through my journey.......I called DIBP this morning to inquire about my status...A lady picked up the phone( I must say she has a beautiful voice), after our conversation she said I will look into your application and send you a reply within half an hour.....and here it is the GOLDEN EMAIL has arrived...I am so happy.....can't describe my feelings specially when people telling me I have to wait for a year....Anyways Thanks to everyone.....Please pray for me as I am about to start another journey.....


----------



## jkg

mikjc6 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I must thank almighty Allah and all the friends who helped me through my journey.......I called DIBP this morning to inquire about my status...A lady picked up the phone( I must say she has a beautiful voice), after our conversation she said I will look into your application and send you a reply within half an hour.....and here it is the GOLDEN EMAIL has arrived...I am so happy.....can't describe my feelings specially when people telling me I have to wait for a year....Anyways Thanks to everyone.....Please pray for me as I am about to start another journey.....


Mabrook


----------



## liferaja

*Finally*

H,

After many days of frustration, patience and what not....got the grant letters today morning...Well the actual journey starts now......thanks to this forum and all the wonderful people for assisting and helping me throughout twhohe whole process..
Will share my full story soon.....till then all d best....

regards,

Abhiopcorn:


----------



## amar_gahir

jkg said:


> Congratulations


Thanks Dear


----------



## XINGSINGH

amar_gahir said:


> First Thanks to THE ALMIGHTY !!!
> 
> Second to Friends who provided timely support be it Moral or technical !!!
> 
> Third to my Family who kept me motivated !!!
> 
> May all you get the grant email soon !!!
> 
> Thanks everyone !!! Love you all !!
> 
> TC & All d best


Congrats buddy


----------



## XINGSINGH

navinp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received the grant today for 189 VISA. Despite several problems, i think the CO's were all good and helpful in guiding me in the right way. They have made the process so easy and transparent.
> 
> Thanks to alimight GOD. I wish all of you a good luck.


Congrats navin

What r ur timelines and wat problems u had


----------



## jkg

liferaja said:


> H,
> 
> After many days of frustration, patience and what not....got the grant letters today morning...Well the actual journey starts now......thanks to this forum and all the wonderful people for assisting and helping me throughout twhohe whole process..
> Will share my full story soon.....till then all d best....
> 
> regards,
> 
> Abhiopcorn:


Congratulations


----------



## VRS

navinp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received the grant today for 189 VISA. Despite several problems, i think the CO's were all good and helpful in guiding me in the right way. They have made the process so easy and transparent.
> 
> Thanks to alimight GOD. I wish all of you a good luck.


congrats navinp.... can you please update the visa tracker!


----------



## VRS

mikjc6 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I must thank almighty Allah and all the friends who helped me through my journey.......I called DIBP this morning to inquire about my status...A lady picked up the phone( I must say she has a beautiful voice), after our conversation she said I will look into your application and send you a reply within half an hour.....and here it is the GOLDEN EMAIL has arrived...I am so happy.....can't describe my feelings specially when people telling me I have to wait for a year....Anyways Thanks to everyone.....Please pray for me as I am about to start another journey.....


Congrats!!!!!

May we know what was the number and what question did she ask you.

Enjoy your feeling!


----------



## prasadg

sivakumar s s said:


> My second congrats to you.
> 
> * VRS already replied your most of the question.*
> 
> *I would like to add a few for your details.
> 
> First create a IMMI ACCOUNT
> ImmiAccount
> 
> 
> Fill your application carefully.
> 
> You can submit later.
> 
> Then Payment
> 
> Finally documents Upload (Use some naming convention)
> Attach documents to an online application
> 
> *
> 
> Document checklist will sent you in PM if you wish/need


Great Siva,

Very Clear. Thank you very much


----------



## MMS

amar_gahir said:


> First Thanks to THE ALMIGHTY !!! Second to Friends who provided timely support be it Moral or technical !!! Third to my Family who kept me motivated !!! May all you get the grant email soon !!! Thanks everyone !!! Love you all !! TC & All d best


Congrats


----------



## MMS

mikjc6 said:


> Hi Friends, I must thank almighty Allah and all the friends who helped me through my journey.......I called DIBP this morning to inquire about my status...A lady picked up the phone( I must say she has a beautiful voice), after our conversation she said I will look into your application and send you a reply within half an hour.....and here it is the GOLDEN EMAIL has arrived...I am so happy.....can't describe my feelings specially when people telling me I have to wait for a year....Anyways Thanks to everyone.....Please pray for me as I am about to start another journey.....


Congrats 

Beautiful voice


----------



## sachin_noida

Congrats Navin !
Now that you have achieved success, can you guide me in the process.
I am oracle dba and want to do ACS evaluation, I need to get a job responsibilities certificate from my company. Can you tell me how should I go about it?

Sachin.


----------



## Aksh

Congrats. May I know your Visa lodge date ?


----------



## amar_gahir

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats buddy


Thanks Bro


----------



## amar_gahir

Aksh said:


> Congrats. May I know your Visa lodge date ?


Thanks mate. it 7th Oct. CO on 4th Dec.


----------



## msarkar_expat

amar_gahir said:


> First Thanks to THE ALMIGHTY !!!
> 
> Second to Friends who provided timely support be it Moral or technical !!!
> 
> Third to my Family who kept me motivated !!!
> 
> May all you get the grant email soon !!!
> 
> Thanks everyone !!! Love you all !!
> 
> TC & All d best


Congrats...good to know that department of immigration are working during Christmas period


----------



## prasadg

prasadg said:


> Great Siva,
> 
> Very Clear. Thank you very much


Would you please send me the list to cross check what i have prepared


----------



## Zabeen

mikjc6 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I must thank almighty Allah and all the friends who helped me through my journey.......I called DIBP this morning to inquire about my status...A lady picked up the phone( I must say she has a beautiful voice), after our conversation she said I will look into your application and send you a reply within half an hour.....and here it is the GOLDEN EMAIL has arrived...I am so happy.....can't describe my feelings specially when people telling me I have to wait for a year....Anyways Thanks to everyone.....Please pray for me as I am about to start another journey.....


Congrats....


----------



## navinp

sachin_noida said:


> Congrats Navin !
> Now that you have achieved success, can you guide me in the process.
> I am oracle dba and want to do ACS evaluation, I need to get a job responsibilities certificate from my company. Can you tell me how should I go about it?
> 
> Sachin.


Hi Sachin,
Sure I can do that. 

In my case I spoke to my delivery manager and with his consent I got the letter from HR. It should be same as in your case as well if you are willing to disclose this to your manager.

There is another way to do this is to get the statutory document on a bond paper on behalf of your manager or team lead, as I did it for my previous experience.

Let me know in case if you need any of the format.


----------



## go-live

fly2shashi said:


> Can you clarify one thing? Did you get invited before you had your ACS assessment in hand? That is, did you submit EOI assuming you would get these many points with work experience?
> 
> If you have submitted EOI before you had your ACS assessment completed, then DO NOT lodge you application. In this forum we have one or two cases being rejected for this reason.


No, I got my ACS results on Dec 10th and submitted EOI the same day. I was invited in the Dec 19th round(~9 days later). Thanks for the info!!


----------



## amar_gahir

msarkar_expat said:


> Congrats...good to know that department of immigration are working during Christmas period


Thanks Mate


----------



## MMS

Good day guys 

Lots of grants. Congratulations to all and best of luck for future


----------



## navinp

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats navin
> 
> What r ur timelines and wat problems u had


Hi,

There were several problems but the most critical was over claiming of points. I gave my consent to change the point to reflect it correctly in SKILL SELECT & IMMI. Later the evidence of functional english language for my my wife. Although I booked the IELTS and showed the evidence, but they guided me to bring the letter from my spouse college stating the MBA course was full time and medium of instruction was in english. as soon I gave this letter, I got the grant.

My timeline is as below:
Filed EOI on 24th Jun, Invitation : 21st July, Filed online application: 15th Aug, First communication from CO: 27th Oct, Grant letter: 19th Aug

Thanks,
Navin.


----------



## Simple99

Hi All,

Just i came after long time. Really this is the forum it was really helpful for me. keep on going and good luck you all.

Good to see more grants.....


----------



## Abu Hanifa

mikjc6 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I must thank almighty Allah and all the friends who helped me through my journey.......I called DIBP this morning to inquire about my status...A lady picked up the phone( I must say she has a beautiful voice), after our conversation she said I will look into your application and send you a reply within half an hour.....and here it is the GOLDEN EMAIL has arrived...I am so happy.....can't describe my feelings specially when people telling me I have to wait for a year....Anyways Thanks to everyone.....Please pray for me as I am about to start another journey.....


Hello mikjc,

Congrats on your news! 
Can you please send me the number you called?

Regards


----------



## spikersandhu

I only gave evidence of 6 years of employment bcoz i was not sure of my previous employer, but now i need 5 extra points, can i claim points for 8 years now in EOI or have to apply again to VETASSESS..Plz help !


----------



## Aksh

liferaja said:


> H,
> 
> After many days of frustration, patience and what not....got the grant letters today morning...Well the actual journey starts now......thanks to this forum and all the wonderful people for assisting and helping me throughout twhohe whole process..
> Will share my full story soon.....till then all d best....
> 
> regards,
> 
> Abhi



Congratulations.What is ur Visa lodge date?


----------



## XINGSINGH

liferaja said:


> H,
> 
> After many days of frustration, patience and what not....got the grant letters today morning...Well the actual journey starts now......thanks to this forum and all the wonderful people for assisting and helping me throughout twhohe whole process..
> Will share my full story soon.....till then all d best....
> 
> regards,
> 
> Abhiopcorn:


Congrats


----------



## liferaja

Aksh said:


> Congratulations.What is ur Visa lodge date?


2nd Oct.

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## nehajn2000

ronthevisio said:


> I think you should supply more information regarding your work experience, occupation, etc. I suggest you have a good read of the visa application and skills assessment procedure/ requirements.


Thanks ronthevisio for an early reply.

As I am unable to collect points with my Skills assessment which require more experience, so I thought getting my Post grad study assessment M.SC from UTS Sydney will get me more points as it needs 1.3 years relevant ex after study.

M.Sc (2009)
Relevant 1.3 years of work ex after M.Sc so i guess i am eligible for migration points.

Age-25
M.Sc-15
Australian degree-5
IELTS-20(Hope I get 8 each,working hard on it)

_Let me know did i calculate the right way??_

Did not calculate work-ex points as for skills assessment for ACS, i am not sure what to calculate and what not.


----------



## navinp

sachin_noida said:


> Thanks Navin,
> 
> Kindly give me the format, also I have few queries about the process.
> Is it possible that I can talk to you, in case yes, please provide a contact number where I can call you.
> I am not sure yet under which category my occupation falls Oracle DBA 262111. If you could please tell me that also, it will be kind of you.
> 
> Regards,
> Sachin


Hi Sachin,

I think you have choose the right SOL. I persist you to check in Skill select for the occupation list and choose the one which is best suitable for your profession. Hope, there is not much complexity in choosing the SOL. However, in case if you do mistake in choosing the SOL, during the ACS, concern authority will get back to you for the correction (based on my frnds experience).

Please drop me a test mail @ [email protected]

I shall forward you the sample format and also the contact detail. Wish you a good luck.


----------



## navinp

navinp said:


> Hi,
> 
> There were several problems but the most critical was over claiming of points. I gave my consent to change the point to reflect it correctly in SKILL SELECT & IMMI. Later the evidence of functional english language for my my wife. Although I booked the IELTS and showed the evidence, but they guided me to bring the letter from my spouse college stating the MBA course was full time and medium of instruction was in english. as soon I gave this letter, I got the grant.
> 
> 
> My timeline is as below:
> Filed EOI on 24th Jun, Invitation : 21st July, Filed online application: 15th Aug, First communication from CO: 27th Oct, Grant letter: 19th Dec
> 
> Thanks,
> Navin.


Corrected the date of grant letter


----------



## Aksh

liferaja said:


> Aksh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.What is ur Visa lodge date?
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd Oct.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum
Click to expand...

Thanks.When you got the grant?


----------



## sivakumar s s

navinp said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received the grant today for 189 VISA. Despite several problems, i think the CO's were all good and helpful in guiding me in the right way. They have made the process so easy and transparent.
> 
> Thanks to alimight GOD. I wish all of you a good luck.


*
Many hearty congratulations Navin, 

you won the golden cup :first:

Its time to :cheer2: enjoy this moments

*

This is proof that DIBP is not off on whole week.


----------



## sivakumar s s

mikjc6 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I must thank almighty Allah and all the friends who helped me through my journey.......I called DIBP this morning to inquire about my status...A lady picked up the phone( I must say she has a beautiful voice), after our conversation she said I will look into your application and send you a reply within half an hour.....and here it is the GOLDEN EMAIL has arrived...I am so happy.....can't describe my feelings specially when people telling me I have to wait for a year....Anyways Thanks to everyone.....Please pray for me as I am about to start another journey.....


*
Many hearty congratulations mikjc6, 

you won the golden cup :first:

Its time to :cheer2: enjoy this moments

*


----------



## navinp

sivakumar s s said:


> *
> Many hearty congratulations Navin,
> 
> you won the golden cup :first:
> 
> Its time to :cheer2: enjoy this moments
> 
> *
> 
> This is proof that DIBP is not off on whole week.


Hi SivaKumar,

Thanks a lot. As you said, i got to enquire about the holiday vacation. And, the lady on the call assured me that even though it is a vacation time but surely someone would be definitely working during these days.


----------



## ravsingh

Congrats guys...any grant or co allocation for 190..190 is going slow..


----------



## sivakumar s s

*Document Checklist*



prasadg said:


> Would you please send me the list to cross check what i have prepared


*
Please find it below:

1. Photograph - Passport : Photograph
2. Travel document : Passport
3. Birth certificate
4.Identity Evidence : National Id card (Pan card, driving license, Voter id)
5.Qualification: Education certificates and mark sheets
[I. 10th and 12th marksheets
II. UG degree and marksheets
III. PG degree and marksheets (If any)]​
6.work Experience: Each company
[I. Work reference: offer, relieve (if any), appraisal (if any)
II. Tax document: (if any) Form 16 or any other tax documents as per ur country also last 6 months payslips for current company alone]​7. Language ability Evidence: Ielts /pte
8.skill Asessment Evidence: Skill assessment outcome, PTA(if any)
9. Form 80 
10. Character Evidence: PCC(india) / character certificat(name varies in diff. countries)


Apart from this additional documents are required from case to case.....


All the best
Siva

*

There may be some documents are not required for some case.....Pls ignore it in that case.


----------



## Aksh

U got in 80 days. Have u frontloaded all the required docs ? Bcos most people received within 50-60 days.
I'm 31st Oct applicant, so bit curious about it. ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

navinp said:


> Hi SivaKumar,
> 
> Thanks a lot. As you said, i got to enquire about the holiday vacation. And, the lady on the call assured me that even though it is a vacation time but surely someone would be definitely working during these days.


*
Great to hear......

Please update you Timeline in your signature and also in the tracker


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


*

*Today: 3 Grants*


----------



## LawLeePop

Hi guys!

How will I know my medical grade? Cos my doc did not tell me.

Any where I can see?

Cheers


----------



## Yakin

Hi Everyone,
This is my first post to this group and by reading various comments I found its a very active and supportive group. Please resolve my few doubts.

I am planning to file visa 189/190 under ICT and my point calculation is as follows:
Category  Points Reason
Age 30	25-32 years
English language ability 10	Preparing to get above 65 points in PTE
Overseas employment 5*	3yrs experience
Educational qualifications 15 Bachelors in Computer application(BCA 3yrs) &
Masters in Computer Application (MCA 3yrs)

*Total Points 60*

1) I have completed 3 years bachelor and 3years masters degree education in IT, then also will ACS deduct 2 years from my overseas employment?

2)If I will get only 55 points(am considering no points for overseas employment), I have to go for 190 visa and will I get option to select state nomination for which I am interested (i.e. NSW) at time of submitting EOI or this will be done by system as per availability in different states?

3)How much time is estimated for 190 visa invite for NSW or Victoria?


----------



## padmakarrao

LawLeePop said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> How will I know my medical grade? Cos my doc did not tell me.
> 
> Any where I can see?
> 
> Cheers


No you cannot find it out.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Yakin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is my first post to this group and by reading various comments I found its a very active and supportive group. Please resolve my few doubts.
> 
> I am planning to file visa 189/190 under ICT and my point calculation is as follows:
> Category Points	Reason
> Age 30	25-32 years
> English language ability 10	Preparing to get above 65 points in PTE
> Overseas employment 5*	3yrs experience
> Educational qualifications 15 Bachelors in Computer application(BCA 3yrs) &
> Masters in Computer Application (MCA 3yrs)
> 
> Total Points 60
> 
> 1) I have completed 3 years bachelor and 3years masters degree education in IT, then also will ACS deduct 2 years from my overseas employment?
> 
> 2)If I will get only 55 points(am considering no points for overseas employment), I have to go for 190 visa and will I get option to select state nomination for which I am interested (i.e. NSW) at time of submitting EOI or this will be done by system as per availability in different states?
> 
> 3)How much time is estimated for 190 visa invite for NSW or Victoria?


Go for 189. For ICT codes nomination is very dicey and victoria has very high rejection rate.


----------



## liferaja

Aksh said:


> Thanks.When you got the grant?


Today

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## liferaja

Aksh said:


> U got in 80 days. Have u frontloaded all the required docs ? Bcos most people received within 50-60 days.
> I'm 31st Oct applicant, so bit curious about it. ?


U shud get it by 1st week of Jan.
Till then, party hard....enjoy

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## liferaja

liferaja said:


> U shud get it by 1st week of Jan.
> Till then, party hard....enjoy
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


Thanks everyone...

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## MMS

XINGSINGH said:


> Go for 189. For ICT codes nomination is very dicey and victoria has very high rejection rate.


But state sponsored are processed faster then 189.


----------



## MMS

LawLeePop said:


> Hi guys! How will I know my medical grade? Cos my doc did not tell me. Any where I can see? Cheers


You will not be able to find out, but if u request a copy some clinics they provide u with the grading system result 

1 A means all is fine
2. B means CO might ask for additional tests
3. C means serious disease (GOD forbid) direct rejection


----------



## Piyushin

Hello Guys,

I need one help.

My ACS result came this january with assessment done till August 2013. Now i am going to apply for VISA 189. 
What document should i show as experience for the last 1 year starting from Sept 2013 till date. My company refused to issue letter last year as well and i don't think they would do this time. 
Do i need to re-generate a statutory declaration with the help of my collegue.

Please do help me on this.


----------



## VRS

navinp said:


> sivakumar s s said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Many hearty congratulations Navin,
> 
> you won the golden cup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its time to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy this moments
> 
> *
> 
> This is proof that DIBP is not off on whole week.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi SivaKumar,
> 
> Thanks a lot. As you said, i got to enquire about the holiday vacation. And, the lady on the call assured me that even though it is a vacation time but surely someone would be definitely working during these days.
Click to expand...

 That is great news ... .. They are working! !! Great people!


----------



## mikjc6

VRS said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> May we know what was the number and what question did she ask you.
> 
> Enjoy your feeling!


its general inquiry number......she asked me about TRN, DOB & my full name.....I told her that its been over a month since I submitted requested docs.....she said that she'll have a look into my application and reply within half an hour....


----------



## VRS

mikjc6 said:


> VRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> May we know what was the number and what question did she ask you.
> 
> Enjoy your feeling!
> 
> 
> 
> its general inquiry number......she asked me about TRN, DOB & my full name.....I told her that its been over a month since I submitted requested docs.....she said that she'll have a look into my application and reply within half an hour....
Click to expand...

What number is that bro?


----------



## XINGSINGH

MMS said:


> But state sponsored are processed faster then 189.


Not much difference in processing time if from non highrisk country


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> What number is that bro?


Is it *131 881* ? But it is only with in Australia.


For Overseas? MikJ can provide this....


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> VRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> What number is that bro?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it *131 881* ? But it is only with in Australia.
> 
> 
> For Overseas? MikJ can provide this....
Click to expand...

Mikj please provide, tia!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Yakin said:


> Hi Everyone,
> This is my first post to this group and by reading various comments I found its a very active and supportive group. Please resolve my few doubts.
> 
> I am planning to file visa 189/190 under ICT and my point calculation is as follows:
> Category  Points Reason
> Age 30	25-32 years
> English language ability 10	Preparing to get above 65 points in PTE
> Overseas employment 5*	3yrs experience
> Educational qualifications 15 Bachelors in Computer application(BCA 3yrs) &
> Masters in Computer Application (MCA 3yrs)
> 
> *Total Points 60*
> 
> 1) I have completed 3 years bachelor and 3years masters degree education in IT, then also will ACS deduct 2 years from my overseas employment?
> 
> 2)If I will get only 55 points(am considering no points for overseas employment), I have to go for 190 visa and will I get option to select state nomination for which I am interested (i.e. NSW) at time of submitting EOI or this will be done by system as per availability in different states?
> 
> 3)How much time is estimated for 190 visa invite for NSW or Victoria?


189 is way easier and less subjective .... 

also, tell me the timeline for both degrees and work. Because it's better to keep the M.Sc. out of the way otherwise ACS will deduct two years after the highest qualification


----------



## rowell

Got my golden email just minutes ago!!! Sweet Christmas present for me and my family. Thank you guys for all the help. I wish all the very best!! God bless and Happy holidays!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

rowell said:


> Got my golden email just minutes ago!!! Sweet Christmas present for me and my family. Thank you guys for all the help. I wish all the very best!! God bless and Happy holidays!!!


Congrats


----------



## navinp

Piyushin said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I need one help.
> 
> My ACS result came this january with assessment done till August 2013. Now i am going to apply for VISA 189.
> What document should i show as experience for the last 1 year starting from Sept 2013 till date. My company refused to issue letter last year as well and i don't think they would do this time.
> Do i need to re-generate a statutory declaration with the help of my collegue.
> 
> Please do help me on this.


Hi Piyush,

you dont really need any letter for the experience you have got after your ACS, as long as you are working in the same company. The experience will be automatically counted, as it happened in my case. 

You can also look for the similar thing in SKILL SELECT website


----------



## Auzidreamer

rowell said:


> Got my golden email just minutes ago!!! Sweet Christmas present for me and my family. Thank you guys for all the help. I wish all the very best!! God bless and Happy holidays!!!


All the best..
Its a great xmas gift..


----------



## viju_009

Dear All,

Beed asked to proivide a Employment Referencee for the current job. The agent has advised us to give us to give self declaration affidavict. The agent is currently on christmas vaccation.

Please tell me what is the denomination of the stamp paper?

Will a 100 rupee stamp paper suffice ??

Regards

Vijay


----------



## goodtimes

I got positive assessment from ACS and I used a 20 Rupees stamp paper for statutory declaration.


----------



## VRS

viju_009 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Beed asked to proivide a Employment Referencee for the current job. The agent has advised us to give us to give self declaration affidavict. The agent is currently on christmas vaccation.
> 
> Please tell me what is the denomination of the stamp paper?
> 
> Will a 100 rupee stamp paper suffice ??
> 
> Regards
> 
> Vijay


10 or 20 is good.


----------



## sivakumar s s

rowell said:


> Got my golden email just minutes ago!!! Sweet Christmas present for me and my family. Thank you guys for all the help. I wish all the very best!! God bless and Happy holidays!!!


*
Many hearty Congratulations Rowell.

Enjoy this great X-Mas Gift :first:


Enjoy this :cheer2:ful moments 

*


----------



## Deep439

Do we need to upload photograph also in our visa application??
How it shud be like???Is there Anything specific??

Reply

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## prasadg

thank you vry much sive


----------



## prasadg

sivakumar s s said:


> *
> Please find it below:
> 
> 1. Photograph - Passport : Photograph
> 2. Travel document : Passport
> 3. Birth certificate
> 4.Identity Evidence : National Id card (Pan card, driving license, Voter id)
> 5.Qualification: Education certificates and mark sheets
> [I. 10th and 12th marksheets
> II. UG degree and marksheets
> III. PG degree and marksheets (If any)]​
> 6.work Experience: Each company
> [I. Work reference: offer, relieve (if any), appraisal (if any)
> II. Tax document: (if any) Form 16 or any other tax documents as per ur country also last 6 months payslips for current company alone]​7. Language ability Evidence: Ielts /pte
> 8.skill Asessment Evidence: Skill assessment outcome, PTA(if any)
> 9. Form 80
> 10. Character Evidence: PCC(india) / character certificat(name varies in diff. countries)
> 
> 
> Apart from this additional documents are required from case to case.....
> 
> 
> All the best
> Siva
> 
> *
> 
> There may be some documents are not required for some case.....Pls ignore it in that case.


 Thanks


----------



## VRS

rowell said:


> Got my golden email just minutes ago!!! Sweet Christmas present for me and my family. Thank you guys for all the help. I wish all the very best!! God bless and Happy holidays!!!


this is the greatest christmas gift...Santa came rushing!!!


----------



## Yakin

TheExpatriate said:


> 189 is way easier and less subjective ....
> 
> also, tell me the timeline for both degrees and work. Because it's better to keep the M.Sc. out of the way otherwise ACS will deduct two years after the highest qualification


Bachelors of Computer Application 2006-2009 - 3yrs
Masters of Computer Application 2009-2012 - 3yrs
Working with Infosys Ltd - 2012 till today and will complete 3yrs in April 2015.


----------



## VRS

rowell said:


> Got my golden email just minutes ago!!! Sweet Christmas present for me and my family. Thank you guys for all the help. I wish all the very best!! God bless and Happy holidays!!!


Also, this is a great indication DIBP is working hard for us.... pleasant news this.... hopefully they increase the pace even more... kindly update the tracker without fail please.


----------



## jasbir

Hello friends,

i was filling form 80 for my self. I am the primary applicant.
Please tell if i have to fill it for my wife also.

Thanks and god bless all...


----------



## jkg

jasbir said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> i was filling form 80 for my self. I am the primary applicant.
> Please tell if i have to fill it for my wife also.
> 
> Thanks and god bless all...


Yes....ur wife must also fill the form


----------



## jkg

Deep439 said:


> Do we need to upload photograph also in our visa application??
> How it shud be like???Is there Anything specific??
> 
> Reply
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


Passport photo..please check specifications on the website


----------



## siva19

jasbir said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> i was filling form 80 for my self. I am the primary applicant.
> Please tell if i have to fill it for my wife also.
> 
> Thanks and god bless all...


yes for both you and your wife.


----------



## sevnik0202

mikjc6 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I must thank almighty Allah and all the friends who helped me through my journey.......I called DIBP this morning to inquire about my status...A lady picked up the phone( I must say she has a beautiful voice), after our conversation she said I will look into your application and send you a reply within half an hour.....and here it is the GOLDEN EMAIL has arrived...I am so happy.....can't describe my feelings specially when people telling me I have to wait for a year....Anyways Thanks to everyone.....Please pray for me as I am about to start another journey.....


Congrats mate.


----------



## VRS

jasbir said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> i was filling form 80 for my self. I am the primary applicant.
> Please tell if i have to fill it for my wife also.
> 
> Thanks and god bless all...


Yes Jasbir, if you are applying visa for her too, its is good ti fill. The CO may or may not ask for the same. It is better if we fill and keep it ready for him.

God is great!


----------



## amar_gahir

Deep439 said:


> Do we need to upload photograph also in our visa application??
> How it shud be like???Is there Anything specific??
> 
> Reply
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


Its not mandatory. I did not upload and was never asked.


----------



## sevnik0202

rowell said:


> Got my golden email just minutes ago!!! Sweet Christmas present for me and my family. Thank you guys for all the help. I wish all the very best!! God bless and Happy holidays!!!


Congrats mate.


----------



## IndoAUSGirl

Happy New year to all . I was hoping some good news , waiting for new year to give me. Congratulations to all who got the mail.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Yakin said:


> Bachelors of Computer Application 2006-2009 - 3yrs
> Masters of Computer Application 2009-2012 - 3yrs
> Working with Infosys Ltd - 2012 till today and will complete 3yrs in April 2015.


in such case apply with both qualifications, however, you will still lose 2 years.


----------



## sivakumar s s

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Happy New year to all . I was hoping some good news , waiting for new year to give me. Congratulations to all who got the mail.



*
Wish u the same.....

If that good news is waiting for GRANT

pls update yourself in the tracker*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


*One GRANT today....so far... *


----------



## goodtimes

Congratulations to all who received their grants... Really great timing to receive the grants at this time of the year... Merry Christmas and a Happy new year... Cheers!


----------



## navinp

viju_009 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Beed asked to proivide a Employment Referencee for the current job. The agent has advised us to give us to give self declaration affidavict. The agent is currently on christmas vaccation.
> 
> Please tell me what is the denomination of the stamp paper?
> 
> Will a 100 rupee stamp paper suffice ??
> 
> Regards
> 
> Vijay


20 Rs Stamp paper would do. Infact you do not have to worry for this, Notary people know which stamp paper to be used based on the purpose.


----------



## HWarraich

navinp said:


> 20 Rs Stamp paper would do. Infact you do not have to worry for this, Notary people know which stamp paper to be used based on the purpose.


Rs 50 printed stamp paper will suffice.


----------



## prasadg

prasadg said:


> Great Siva,
> 
> Very Clear. Thank you very much


Got the list and refined.

Do we have to submit Form 80,26 and 160 along with the online application for 189 Visa.

Do we have to fill it by hand and scan and upload to the online application or send those separately?

Thanks in advance


----------



## XINGSINGH

HWarraich said:


> Rs 50 printed stamp paper will suffice.


Rs 10 is fine. I used that only


----------



## sivakumar s s

prasadg said:


> Got the list and refined.
> 
> Do we have to submit Form 80,26 and 160 along with the online application for 189 Visa.
> 
> Do we have to fill it by hand and scan and upload to the online application or send those separately?
> 
> Thanks in advance


*Can fill form 80 now.....
After paying Visa fees (Visa lodge) u can upload it.
*

Form 26 and 160 is for medicals not required at the moment for VISA application.

Either fill it be hand and scan and upload it

or 
*
1. Type the details in the form it and SAVE AS in the xps file format.
2.Convert it into pdf using online pdf converter
3. But signature page alone take print out and scan. 
4. Merge all the pages and make it as one pdf.
5. upload it
*


----------



## vishakbhat

*Visa submitted and fees paid, but no option to upload documents in ImmiAccount*

Dear all,

Reposting since I could not get a reply on earlier post.

I had created a account in ImmiAccount portal, submitted the 17 page application and paid fees on 18th Dec. Even now, my visa application shows status as "Submitted" and I do not see any documents to upload for me or my family members (who are part of the application). I however see a button to upload documents on top-right corner and I can only upload documents in my name.

As I see from comments from other members, I should have got the list of documents to be uploaded for each applicant and also some option / link to initiate medical checks. Am I right? Is what is seen for my application normal?

Please suggest. I am not able to check with anyone from DIBP about this and am worried if this would affect my visa application adversely.


----------



## prasadg

sivakumar s s said:


> *Can fill form 80 now.....
> After paying Visa fees (Visa lodge) u can upload it.
> *
> 
> Form 26 and 160 is for medicals not required at the moment for VISA application.
> 
> Either fill it be hand and scan and upload it
> 
> or
> *
> 1. Type the details in the form it and SAVE AS in the xps file format.
> 2.Convert it into pdf using online pdf converter
> 3. But signature page alone take print out and scan.
> 4. Merge all the pages and make it as one pdf.
> 5. upload it
> *


Thank you very much - Simply great and crystal clear


----------



## rowell

prasadg said:


> Got the list and refined.
> 
> Do we have to submit Form 80,26 and 160 along with the online application for 189 Visa.
> 
> Do we have to fill it by hand and scan and upload to the online application or send those separately?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you are using MAC, form80 can be edited using the document preview. You can even make a signature using the preview and no need to manually sign or print the pages which requires signatures. 
Form26 and 160 are not needed since medicals are already done online. These forms are only used for paper based applications.


----------



## fly2shashi

vishakbhat said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Reposting since I could not get a reply on earlier post.
> 
> I had created a account in ImmiAccount portal, submitted the 17 page application and paid fees on 18th Dec. Even now, my visa application shows status as "Submitted" and I do not see any documents to upload for me or my family members (who are part of the application). I however see a button to upload documents on top-right corner and I can only upload documents in my name.
> 
> As I see from comments from other members, I should have got the list of documents to be uploaded for each applicant and also some option / link to initiate medical checks. Am I right? Is what is seen for my application normal?
> 
> Please suggest. I am not able to check with anyone from DIBP about this and am worried if this would affect my visa application adversely.


My understanding was, as soon as the payment has been realised by DIBP, the status changes and will get links to upload the docs. 

Check with your bank if the amount you paid has been completed or if there are any issues. If everything is clear then call DIBP to get it sorted.


----------



## cgsaipradeep

I have 5 to 6 lipomas in my both the hands and 2 in my left leg thigh region.
Wolud it be an issue for medicals in final visa.
Kindly help me out if u heard any of such case. My agent told me that it is not a problem. Is it true?
Plssss help me out.


----------



## TheExpatriate

cgsaipradeep said:


> I have 5 to 6 lipomas in my both the hands and 2 in my left leg thigh region.
> Wolud it be an issue for medicals in final visa.
> Kindly help me out if u heard any of such case. My agent told me that it is not a problem. Is it true?
> Plssss help me out.


is it expensive to treat? does it disable you from ADL (activities of daily life) ? is it life threatening? 

If all the answers = no, then no problem


----------



## cgsaipradeep

No not at all. Thank u very much boss. I am really tensed that why I posted. Thanks again.


----------



## asialanka

cgsaipradeep said:


> I have 5 to 6 lipomas in my both the hands and 2 in my left leg thigh region.
> Wolud it be an issue for medicals in final visa.
> Kindly help me out if u heard any of such case. My agent told me that it is not a problem. Is it true?
> Plssss help me out.


Adding few points as I went through the immi site

You can find some more information from the below link

Assessment of Health Examination Results

Based on the medical results you'll sometimes be advised by the CO to go for a "health undertaking" which means attend medical follow up in Aus once you land there... (nothing to worry)

Don't be too much concerned and get bogged down...


----------



## vishakbhat

fly2shashi said:


> My understanding was, as soon as the payment has been realised by DIBP, the status changes and will get links to upload the docs.
> 
> Check with your bank if the amount you paid has been completed or if there are any issues. If everything is clear then call DIBP to get it sorted.


That's my understanding too. The visa fees has been deducted from my account and I have also got the receipt for the fees paid. But, the status has not changed.
Do you or anyone in the forum know which number I can call from outside Australia to check on this? Or an email address I can mail to?

Thanks,
Vishak


----------



## fly2shashi

vishakbhat said:


> That's my understanding too. The visa fees has been deducted from my account and I have also got the receipt for the fees paid. But, the status has not changed.
> Do you or anyone in the forum know which number I can call from outside Australia to check on this? Or an email address I can mail to?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vishak


Call +61 131 881 (general enquiries). If you can't dial this number from your mobile then use Skype. that's how I called them. In some countries you can directly call from your mobile. I think depends on mobile carrier.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Mates
*
Yesterday (23 DEC) => 3 grants
Today (24 Dec) => 2 grants ... according to tracker


DIBP goes on holiday and back to business from Jan 05

https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia*


However, for any urgent enquiries, you can contact us here: Help and support
except during the public holidays.


----------



## sivakumar s s

fly2shashi said:


> Call +61 131 881 (general enquiries). If you can't dial this number from your mobile then use Skype. that's how I called them. In some countries you can directly call from your mobile. I think depends on mobile carrier.


Thanks Mate.....

Very useful info... *+61 131 881 (general enquiries)*


----------



## rkrishnaraj

sivakumar s s said:


> Mates
> 
> Yesterday (23 DEC) => 3 grants
> Today (24 Dec) => 2 grants ... according to tracker
> 
> DIBP goes on holiday and back to business from Jan 05
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia
> 
> However, for any urgent enquiries, you can contact us here: Help and support
> except during the public holidays.


Oh yes. The dry spell begins. 10 long days. Am not sure how it's going to affect the application status. Maybe all applications delayed by 10 to 12 days from usual period once they resume work on 5th of jan


----------



## goodtimes

Has anyone had the experience of assessing skills from ACS for a ~3 years experience (as software engineer or similar ICT) gained ~8 years ago? Please share your experience, especially if you shifted from ICT to another domain (for example teaching) immediately after those 3 years of ICT experience.


----------



## Danav_Singh

goodtimes said:


> Has anyone had the experience of assessing skills from ACS for a ~3 years experience (as software engineer or similar ICT) gained ~8 years ago? Please share your experience, especially if you shifted from ICT to another domain (for example teaching) immediately after those 3 years of ICT experience.


its a strange question. if you are not working in ICT since last 8 years then why you want to get assessed by ACS? I don't think ACS will assess this.


----------



## TheExpatriate

goodtimes said:


> Has anyone had the experience of assessing skills from ACS for a ~3 years experience (as software engineer or similar ICT) gained ~8 years ago? Please share your experience, especially if you shifted from ICT to another domain (for example teaching) immediately after those 3 years of ICT experience.


they will assess it


----------



## Danav_Singh

TheExpatriate said:


> they will assess it


may be. However i am not sure about this. positive or negative, assessment of 3 years experience won't fetch any experience points.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Danav_Singh said:


> may be. However i am not sure about this. positive or negative, assessment of 3 years experience won't fetch any experience points.


3 years might get 2 years deducted (if the education is an ICT degree closely related to the ANZSCO Code) and end up with 0 points for employment, however it would be a positive skills assessment for that job if he/she can work out the 60 points somehow. I'd say no state would sponsor him/her, but 189 would go through if points are there


----------



## goodtimes

TheExpatriate said:


> 3 years might get 2 years deducted (if the education is an ICT degree closely related to the ANZSCO Code) and end up with 0 points for employment, however it would be a positive skills assessment for that job if he/she can work out the 60 points somehow. I'd say no state would sponsor him/her, but 189 would go through if points are there


Thank you! The education is MSc IT, closely related to Software Engineer. Doesn't matter if 0 points for employment; Just need positive skills assessment; (this is for getting 5 points for partner skills). Already have 55 points; with partner skills assessed positive will proceed with 189. Thanks!


----------



## sivakumar s s

goodtimes said:


> Thank you! The education is MSc IT, closely related to Software Engineer. Doesn't matter if 0 points for employment; Just need positive skills assessment; (this is for getting 5 points for partner skills). Already have 55 points; with partner skills assessed positive will proceed with 189. Thanks!


*Awesome Idea. 

Means your spouse is the Primary applicant. What is the nominated occupation.

Please Ensure your spouse occupation is in the SOL. Yours already in the SOL.


All the best*


----------



## goodtimes

sivakumar s s said:


> Awesome Idea.
> 
> Means your spouse is the Primary applicant. What is the nominated occupation.
> 
> Please Ensure your spouse occupation is in the SOL. Yours already in the SOL.
> 
> All the best


Thank you! Indeed the spouse is the primary applicant; her occupation is in the SOL (Analyst Programmer). I hope mine (Software Engineer) stays in the SOL post July 2015 (as we will be able to apply around that time only). Thanks again!


----------



## XINGSINGH

goodtimes said:


> Thank you! Indeed the spouse is the primary applicant; her occupation is in the SOL (Analyst Programmer). I hope mine (Software Engineer) stays in the SOL post July 2015 (as we will be able to apply around that time only). Thanks again!


Gr8

Get ur assessment done in time


----------



## expat.ict

Hi guys,

ON the main page where we have to upload documents in immi account, they have asked specifically for few documents with name, and then there is another separate buttong on top right corner for attaching supporitng documents.

My question is in that main page for example they ask one specific doc "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" so here what doc should I upload?? Can I only upload one document here?? 
similarly for qualification, what doc I upload there since looks like they will ony take one document under these links..... Can I merge all the qualification in one qualification files and upload in this section and similarly merge all the work exp(offer letter/exp letters/increment letters) in one file and upload in the work experience button?


----------



## amolpathak

expat.ict said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> ON the main page where we have to upload documents in immi account, they have asked specifically for few documents with name, and then there is another separate buttong on top right corner for attaching supporitng documents.
> 
> My question is in that main page for example they ask one specific doc "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" so here what doc should I upload?? Can I only upload one document here??
> similarly for qualification, what doc I upload there since looks like they will ony take one document under these links..... Can I merge all the qualification in one qualification files and upload in this section and similarly merge all the work exp(offer letter/exp letters/increment letters) in one file and upload in the work experience button?


Always use top right corner button only. The list if suggested focus on your page may not all apply. For example, work exp, overseas may not apply if you do not have exp in Aus. So always stick to doc checklist for your visa & upload all required using right top corner button. 

You can apply n number of files under same category so no need to squeeze it all in one file. Only keep check on your file limit which is applied for your visa as you can only upload certain number of docs.


----------



## alok.ibshyd

Hi Guys. Just want to ask. Which one is easy.

IELTS or PTE?


----------



## Deep439

Do i need to upload spouse edication and emplymnt docs if i am not claiming points for her???

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## goodtimes

alok.ibshyd said:


> Hi Guys. Just want to ask. Which one is easy.
> 
> IELTS or PTE?


Both are equally easy/difficult as they have same 4 modules viz Reading, Writing, Speaking and Listening. However PTE can be booked in 48 hours and results are available in 2 days. IELTS usually requires at least 4 weeks booking in advance and the results are available in about 10 - 15 days.


----------



## nicemathan

Do visit this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/573034-pte-academic.html



alok.ibshyd said:


> Hi Guys. Just want to ask. Which one is easy.
> 
> IELTS or PTE?


----------



## sivakumar s s

alok.ibshyd said:


> Hi Guys. Just want to ask. Which one is easy.
> 
> IELTS or PTE?


Many struggled to get 10 points from IELTS got it from PTE.

So you know the answer.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/573034-pte-academic.html


----------



## Siriish

Can we submit our driving license as proof for date of birth eventhough it has a different residencial address?


----------



## liferaja

Deep439 said:


> Do i need to upload spouse edication and emplymnt docs if i am not claiming points for her???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


For English, edu docs must

Sent from my XT1068 using Expat Forum


----------



## sakiv23

Hi Anmol, Merry Christmass! when u are expecting to get VISA? And are u searching job from here or u are going to find it after landing in australia?
Bye


----------



## sakiv23

Hi All and Merry Christmass to everyone!

I have lodge my VISA on 2 oct 2014, and uploaded all the doc on 30 Nov 2014. Now waiting for VISA. Please tell when it will be expected and how much time it would take? I am an Electrical Engineer by profession.

Hey Guys, is anyone started for a job search in Australia? Is there chances to get a job from India?
Bye take care and all the best to everyone!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Siriish said:


> Can we submit our driving license as proof for date of birth eventhough it has a different residencial address?


Birth certificate is the best option..... *Passport Bio Pages, Voters card, pan card are also can be considered*

As Driving license as your photo and date of birth, no issues in attaching it even though it has different address.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sakiv23 said:


> Hi Anmol, Merry Christmass! when u are expecting to get VISA? And are u searching job from here or u are going to find it after landing in australia?
> Bye




Cant find your anmol in the tracker.....

Whats your plan...


----------



## akshaymojo

Hi Inf_18,

I made a similar mistake. There is no way to delete it. I just re-uploaded the same document again under the correct category. Also added a note in the subsequent upload description about the mistake and reupload.


----------



## Hector_2014

sivakumar s s said:


> Birth certificate is the best option..... *Passport Bio Pages, Voters card, pan card are also can be considered*
> 
> As Driving license as your photo and date of birth, no issues in attaching it even though it has different address.


Apart from birth certificate, you can also use secondary school marksheet and certificate as a proof of your DOB...


----------



## Auzidreamer

cgsaipradeep said:


> I have 5 to 6 lipomas in my both the hands and 2 in my left leg thigh region.
> Wolud it be an issue for medicals in final visa.
> Kindly help me out if u heard any of such case. My agent told me that it is not a problem. Is it true?
> Plssss help me out.


Dunworry it wont be an issue.


----------



## prasadg

rowell said:


> If you are using MAC, form80 can be edited using the document preview. You can even make a signature using the preview and no need to manually sign or print the pages which requires signatures.
> Form26 and 160 are not needed since medicals are already done online. These forms are only used for paper based applications.


Thank you very Much


----------



## Siriish

sivakumar s s said:


> Birth certificate is the best option..... Passport Bio Pages, Voters card, pan card are also can be considered
> 
> As Driving license as your photo and date of birth, no issues in attaching it even though it has different address.


Thanks, Siva


----------



## sreenithk

Deep439 said:


> Do i need to upload spouse edication and emplymnt docs if i am not claiming points for her???


Spouse docs are not required, except for English. For English, You need to prove her functional English. There are two options.

IELTS General - 4.5 each section
or
Evidence of studies in English medium for atleast two years - for this you need to produce a certificate from her college that the medium of teaching and writing was in English (with course details and years of studies).

Please find a template attached. Please note that this is not a standard template. I have used this and it worked. You need to get this affidavit in the college letter head.


----------



## gurpreetsm

Why January is sounding too far for pending October applicants ????


----------



## Deep439

sreenithk said:


> Spouse docs are not required, except for English. For English, You need to prove her functional English. There are two options.
> 
> IELTS General - 4.5 each section
> or
> Evidence of studies in English medium for atleast two years - for this you need to produce a certificate from her college that the medium of teaching and writing was in English (with course details and years of studies).
> 
> Please find a template attached. Please note that this is not a standard template. I have used this and it worked. You need to get this affidavit in the college letter head.


Ok thanx
One more query. Is the appointment for medicals easily available for next 2-3 days at the time booking or we have to book it 10-15 days earlier??
I am planning to get medicals done from chandigarh but i havnt booked my travel tickets and planning to book appointment 1-2 days in advance.Is it possible or it shud be booked well in advance??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## sreenithk

Deep439 said:


> Ok thanx
> One more query. Is the appointment for medicals easily available for next 2-3 days at the time booking or we have to book it 10-15 days earlier??
> I am planning to get medicals done from chandigarh but i havnt booked my travel tickets and planning to book appointment 1-2 days in advance.Is it possible or it shud be booked well in advance??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


this depends from hospital to hospital i guess. in pune for instance, there was no appointment system, it was though walk-in only. but they had their timings. so its better to call up the hospital...


----------



## asimkhan_51

Dear Fellow members
I would like to know like i have submitted my PCC which was my last documents on 29 September 2014 and after that i didnot recieve any reply from Australian Immigration. I told to my consultant to contact with them . Can any one please help me out in this regards? what could be the reason.

I applied for 189
Thanks in advance


----------



## MMS

asimkhan_51 said:


> Dear Fellow members I would like to know like i have submitted my PCC which was my last documents on 29 September 2014 and after that i didnot recieve any reply from Australian Immigration. I told to my consultant to contact with them . Can any one please help me out in this regards? what could be the reason. I applied for 189 Thanks in advance


U don't need ure consultant to contact them u can call them ure self after the holidays don't ask them about the status just ask them if they had received all the documents and if they want anything else.


----------



## TheExpatriate

asimkhan_51 said:


> Dear Fellow members
> I would like to know like i have submitted my PCC which was my last documents on 29 September 2014 and after that i didnot recieve any reply from Australian Immigration. I told to my consultant to contact with them . Can any one please help me out in this regards? what could be the reason.
> 
> I applied for 189
> Thanks in advance


what is your timeline?


----------



## amar_gahir

Deep439 said:


> Do i need to upload spouse edication and emplymnt docs if i am not claiming points for her???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


No Not required. 

For English, only IELTS Color scan of TRF.

BR
Amar


----------



## VRS

asimkhan_51 said:


> Dear Fellow members
> I would like to know like i have submitted my PCC which was my last documents on 29 September 2014 and after that i didnot recieve any reply from Australian Immigration. I told to my consultant to contact with them . Can any one please help me out in this regards? what could be the reason.
> 
> I applied for 189
> Thanks in advance


Please call as already people who applied in October have received Visas. You can kindly inquire with them with all possible politeness and know if all your uploaded docs are received by them and everything is okay or if they need additional stuff.

If they are happy, there is a possibility you will receive the GOLDEN EMAIL in few minutes from then.

Good Luck!


----------



## asimkhan_51

VRS said:


> Please call as already people who applied in October have received Visas. You can kindly inquire with them with all possible politeness and know if all your uploaded docs are received by them and everything is okay or if they need additional stuff.
> 
> If they are happy, there is a possibility you will receive the GOLDEN EMAIL in few minutes from then.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you very much. My consultant sent email but now xmas holidays lets hope for the best. But can you tell me what could be the reason

my time line
Positive result from Engineering Australia got in May 06, 2014 EOI (189) May 23th 14, Got invitation Jun 10th 14, Visa Application June 27th 14. CO Assigned Sep 15th 14, All Docs Submitted 2nd Aug 14, missing PCC sent Sep 29th 14, Waiting Now.............


----------



## asimkhan_51

TheExpatriate said:


> what is your timeline?


here it is
Positive result from Engineering Australia got in May 06, 2014 EOI (189) May 23th 14, Got invitation Jun 10th 14, Visa Application June 27th 14. CO Assigned Sep 15th 14, All Docs Submitted 2nd Aug 14, missing PCC sent Sep 29th 14, Waiting Now............

what could be the reason


----------



## asimkhan_51

MMS said:


> U don't need ure consultant to contact them u can call them ure self after the holidays don't ask them about the status just ask them if they had received all the documents and if they want anything else.


Thank you very much... i will call them on Monday 29th Dec 2014


----------



## VRS

asimkhan_51 said:


> Thank you very much. My consultant sent email but now xmas holidays lets hope for the best. But can you tell me what could be the reason
> 
> my time line
> Positive result from Engineering Australia got in May 06, 2014 EOI (189) May 23th 14, Got invitation Jun 10th 14, Visa Application June 27th 14. CO Assigned Sep 15th 14, All Docs Submitted 2nd Aug 14, missing PCC sent Sep 29th 14, Waiting Now.............


I dunno the reasons, but even though its holiday time, they are having a general inquiry line open, the number is +61131881.


----------



## TheExpatriate

asimkhan_51 said:


> here it is
> Positive result from Engineering Australia got in May 06, 2014 EOI (189) May 23th 14, Got invitation Jun 10th 14, Visa Application June 27th 14. CO Assigned Sep 15th 14, All Docs Submitted 2nd Aug 14, missing PCC sent Sep 29th 14, Waiting Now............
> 
> what could be the reason


most probably external checks


----------



## asimkhan_51

VRS said:


> I dunno the reasons, but even though its holiday time, they are having a general inquiry line open, the number is +61131881.


Thank you very much. is it international number i mean can i call from outside Australia? and i should tell only file number yes?


----------



## asimkhan_51

TheExpatriate said:


> most probably external checks


Thank u bro


----------



## Deep439

Hello everyone,

I have uploaded almost all the docs in my visa application for 189 but i want to know if i need to submit below mentioned docs also : 
1) Evidence of address
2) Document including photo(i have already uploaded pic in photograph,other section)
3) Evidence of employment,current(already uploaded all my employment docs under overseas employment section)
4) Evidence of personal financial capacity
5) Evidence of invitation
6) Evidence of Insurance
7) Evidence of personal financial status
8) Evidence of visa status in current country of residence.

Please guide.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## Deep439

Hello everyone,

I have uploaded almost all the docs in my visa application for 189 but i want to know if i need to submit below mentioned docs also : 
1) Evidence of address
2) Document including photo(i have already uploaded pic in photograph,other section)
3) Evidence of employment,current(already uploaded all my employment docs under overseas employment section)
4) Evidence of personal financial capacity
5) Evidence of invitation
6) Evidence of Insurance
7) Evidence of personal financial status
8) Evidence of visa status in current country of residence.

Please guide

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

I wait these days for my grant. Sometimes I just feel that it is getting late as you can see from my signature. I do not know what the problem is.


----------



## sivakumar s s

asimkhan_51 said:


> Thank you very much. is it international number i mean can i call from outside Australia? and i should tell only file number yes?



Yes. You can directly from phone/skype to this +61131881. as said by VRS.

if not reachable

Also try this local number131 881 from skype /google chat..... 


Hope to expect one good news during holiday season.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Hi Deep

*Hope u got my reply in PM 

When I applied, I didnt provide any supporting docs for 4-8 as it is not required.

I wonder why financial status evidence is required for SA at this stage.

8. Is applicable only if you are residing apart from your home country.

*

_One big doubt you are mentioning here as 189 visa but in your signature you applied for SA sponsorship which is 190.

Which visa you applied?_



Deep439 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have uploaded almost all the docs in my visa application for 189 but i want to know if i need to submit below mentioned docs also :
> 1) Evidence of address
> 2) Document including photo(i have already uploaded pic in photograph,other section)
> 3) Evidence of employment,current(already uploaded all my employment docs under overseas employment section)
> 4) Evidence of personal financial capacity
> 5) Evidence of invitation
> 6) Evidence of Insurance
> 7) Evidence of personal financial status
> 8) Evidence of visa status in current country of residence.
> 
> Please guide
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## sivakumar s s

Zahra Nasreen said:


> I wait these days for my grant. Sometimes I just feel that it is getting late as you can see from my signature. I do not know what the problem is.


As suggested by Expatriate: May be external checking.....

After 3 months you can freely contact them to know your visa status....

* Call directly from phone/skype to this +61131881. 

if not reachable, Also try this local number131 881 from skype /google chat..... 

Hope to expect one good news during holiday season.*


----------



## kseeker

I have an urgent question.
I am applying under the subclass 189 visa.

My occupation is ICT Business Analyst - 261111

I can see this in the Skilled Occupation List for the 189 form but it is not present in the shortage list.

Can I still apply for visa 189 or will it be rejected?

Regards


----------



## sivakumar s s

kseeker said:


> I have an urgent question.
> I am applying under the subclass 189 visa.
> 
> My occupation is ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> 
> I can see this in the Skilled Occupation List for the 189 form but it is not present in the shortage list.
> 
> Can I still apply for visa 189 or will it be rejected?
> 
> Regards



If your occupation is in SOL at the time of invitation. You can proceed with VISA 189.

*Update your timelines in your signature to understand your status.*

have u done with Skill assessment, English competency, EOI?


----------



## Deep439

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Deep
> 
> Hope u got my reply in PM
> 
> When I applied, I didnt provide any supporting docs for 4-8 as it is not required.
> 
> I wonder why financial status evidence is required for SA at this stage.
> 
> 8. Is applicable only if you are residing apart from your home country.
> 
> 
> 
> One big doubt you are mentioning here as 189 visa but in your signature you applied for SA sponsorship which is 190.
> 
> Which visa you applied?


Ya thanx i got ur reply
I have applied for 189 only and SA means skill assessment.

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


----------



## asimkhan_51

sivakumar s s said:


> Yes. You can directly from phone/skype to this +61131881. as said by VRS.
> 
> if not reachable
> 
> Also try this local number131 881 from skype /google chat.....
> 
> 
> Hope to expect one good news during holiday season.


Thank u so much


----------



## TeamRanger

Deep439 said:


> Hello everyone, I have uploaded almost all the docs in my visa application for 189 but i want to know if i need to submit below mentioned docs also : 1) Evidence of address 2) Document including photo(i have already uploaded pic in photograph,other section) 3) Evidence of employment,current(already uploaded all my employment docs under overseas employment section) 4) Evidence of personal financial capacity 5) Evidence of invitation 6) Evidence of Insurance 7) Evidence of personal financial status 8) Evidence of visa status in current country of residence. Please guide. Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??



AFAIK none have been requested so far!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Deep439 said:


> Ya thanx i got ur reply
> I have applied for 189 only and SA means skill assessment.
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | Medicals & PCC : ??


*

Hi Sandeep,

I was confuse that it was South Australia.....

No issues. Hope u uploaded all the necessary docs.....


Update yourself in visa tracker
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


All the best for your next steps => pcc & Med



*


----------



## thomasvo

Hi guys,

I applied on the 2nd of december.
I have 65 points, I have no children or no partner migrating with me. I am not claiming any points for work experience.
I uploaded the following documents:

I uploaded:
- Australian PCC
- Belgian PCC and translation
- Uni certificate and translation
- Uni transcripts and translations
- ACS skills assessment
- PTE report card
- Copy of passport
- Copy of national identity card
Medical has been finalised

I havent added form 80 as I dont think I will need it, if they ask me, I will fill it out and upload it.
Are there any more docs I should upload?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Photo is missing...
It is better to submit Form 80 before CO fingers, It will take further delay of 2 weeks.



thomasvo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied on the 2nd of december.
> I have 65 points, I have no children or no partner migrating with me. I am not claiming any points for work experience.
> I uploaded the following documents:
> 
> I uploaded:
> - Australian PCC
> - Belgian PCC and translation
> - Uni certificate and translation
> - Uni transcripts and translations
> - ACS skills assessment
> - PTE report card
> - Copy of passport
> - Copy of national identity card
> Medical has been finalised
> 
> I havent added form 80 as I dont think I will need it, if they ask me, I will fill it out and upload it.
> Are there any more docs I should upload?
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


----------



## thomasvo

I read somewhere that a photo isnt required.
There is a photo on my passport, national identity card and on my medical.
Im not too bothered with form 80, 2 week delay isnt that much IF they ask me.


----------



## TheExpatriate

thomasvo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied on the 2nd of december.
> I have 65 points, I have no children or no partner migrating with me. I am not claiming any points for work experience.
> I uploaded the following documents:
> 
> I uploaded:
> - Australian PCC
> - Belgian PCC and translation
> - Uni certificate and translation
> - Uni transcripts and translations
> - ACS skills assessment
> - PTE report card
> - Copy of passport
> - Copy of national identity card
> Medical has been finalised
> 
> I havent added form 80 as I dont think I will need it, if they ask me, I will fill it out and upload it.
> Are there any more docs I should upload?
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Birth certificate + translation
PCCs for any other countries where you lived
Evidence of employment assessed by ACS (payslips, taxation, bank statements ...etc.)


----------



## AkhiAmu

Now I am ready to submit to application to ACS. However I did my document certification in Mid-September 2014. Due to some personal dependency not able to submit at that time.

Do I need to again get certify the document from Notary & Scan. There any issue with date validity. 

Please let me know your inputs.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sivakumar s s said:


> Photo is missing...
> It is better to submit Form 80 before CO fingers, It will take further delay of 2 weeks.


West Europeans/EU Citizens rarely get requested for Form 80


----------



## TheExpatriate

AkhiAmu said:


> Now I am ready to submit to application to ACS. However I did my document certification in Mid-September 2014. Due to some personal dependency not able to submit at that time.
> 
> Do I need to again get certify the document from Notary & Scan. There any issue with date validity.
> 
> Please let me know your inputs.


certification of copies doesn't expire


----------



## thomasvo

TheExpatriate said:


> West Europeans/EU Citizens rarely get requested for Form 80


Yeah thats what I figured, that's why I cant be bothered with it at the moment


----------



## sivakumar s s

AkhiAmu said:


> Now I am ready to submit to application to ACS. However I did my document certification in Mid-September 2014. Due to some personal dependency not able to submit at that time.
> 
> Do I need to again get certify the document from Notary & Scan. There any issue with date validity.
> 
> Please let me know your inputs.



It is valid now. No need to take a new one...


----------



## thomasvo

no grants today?


----------



## Zabeen

thomasvo said:


> no grants today?


Till today, DIBP is closed for Christmas..they will open for 2 days (30th & 31st) and again on 1st Jan it is closed.


----------



## iamdhirajk

TeamRanger said:


> AFAIK none have been requested so far!


HI Teamranger,

Can you please list the documents which you uploaded and also please let us know how much points you had ?


----------



## asimkhan_51

harilal1977 said:


> All govt off will start from next monday...till then cheers..have beer or wisky


You are giving wrong information. Please check the below link

Australian Offices


----------



## Hector_2014

*EOI Suspended!*

Hi All,

Today, I received a letter from SkillSelect stating that my EOI has been suspended since I have Lodged a VISA application.

It further states that "If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be considered for future invitation rounds."

The status of my application in SkillSelect has also changed from "Submitted" to "Lodged".

Prima Facie, it seems a routine mail since I had lodged my application on 6 Dec 2014. However, I just wanted to double check with other forum members whether they have received any such communication or not. Also, is my assumption correct (of this communication being "routine")?

Appreciate your valuable inputs on the same.


----------



## ronthevisio

Grant letter received this morning.


----------



## jkg

ronthevisio said:


> Grant letter received this morning.


Yuppie..congratulations


----------



## XINGSINGH

ronthevisio said:


> Grant letter received this morning.


Congrats


----------



## ronthevisio

Thanks JKG, XINGSINGH and good luck to all!


----------



## Auzidreamer

ronthevisio said:


> Grant letter received this morning.


Congratz...Good luck with ur next steps..


----------



## msarkar_expat

ronthevisio said:


> Grant letter received this morning.


Congrats!!!


----------



## ronthevisio

Thanks guys!

Just called up the Citizenship Help Line 131 880 to verify my eligibility date for AU citizenship and they have confirmed that it is 30/12/2015. I have been in AU since 2009. Had no AU visa between May 2014 and July 2014 so was back in India.

This was discussed on a separate thread which later on disappeared. Almost everyone suggested that the period without a visa meant that I'll have to wait for another 5 years from July 2014 before becoming eligible which is not the case. I'm posting this for future readers.


----------



## sevnik0202

ronthevisio said:


> Grant letter received this morning.


Congrats man.


----------



## LawLeePop

Hi Guys,

I have a question.

I studied in Aussie for 1 yr. The actual time spent there is like 8mths because I return home during holidays.

So do I require to do PCC?

Thanks!


----------



## rahulprakkat

HI..

Did you get any further communication from the CO


----------



## rahulprakkat

Hi Guys

I am new to this thread. I have lodged my visa application on October 30th.
Did anybody who has lodged around the same time , get a grant or a CO assigned yet?. Has there been any activity from 25th December?


----------



## cgsaipradeep

Hi,
Yesterday I have uploaded all my employment docs, form 80 and PCC. In form80 I have a small doubt. I have a gap of 3 months between employer to employer once in my 7 yrs experience. But in form 80 Question 20 I forgot to mention this gap in that table. Will it be an issue?


----------



## ninjusto

Hi all,

Something strange happened to me today. I submitted an application for 189 on April 2014. CO asked for PCC and Meds in August and I submitted those that month.

Today, I received a new PCC request. The letter stated that the PCC has expired, and I find that a bit puzzling since they are still around 4 month old. (The PCC does not provide an expiry date whatsoever)

Can some shed some light if this has ever occurred? Could it finally be good news and I could be given a grant soon? I did not have very high hopes for an early grant as I come from a high security country.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Congrats.... 



ronthevisio said:


> Grant letter received this morning.


----------



## Deep439

Which is a good hospital for medicals in chandigarh??
Any idea??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


----------



## jkg

ronthevisio said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Just called up the Citizenship Help Line 131 880 to verify my eligibility date for AU citizenship and they have confirmed that it is 30/12/2015. I have been in AU since 2009. Had no AU visa between May 2014 and July 2014 so was back in India.
> 
> This was discussed on a separate thread which later on disappeared. Almost everyone suggested that the period without a visa meant that I'll have to wait for another 5 years from July 2014 before becoming eligible which is not the case. I'm posting this for future readers.


I should check as well as i came here in 2009 too...


----------



## MMS

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All, Today, I received a letter from SkillSelect stating that my EOI has been suspended since I have Lodged a VISA application. It further states that "If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be considered for future invitation rounds." The status of my application in SkillSelect has also changed from "Submitted" to "Lodged". Prima Facie, it seems a routine mail since I had lodged my application on 6 Dec 2014. However, I just wanted to double check with other forum members whether they have received any such communication or not. Also, is my assumption correct (of this communication being "routine")? Appreciate your valuable inputs on the same.



Dear Hector 
This happened to me to and I checked in at his forum and guys told me it was just a system error email.
I got a direct grant exactly after one month of this email.
If u ask me in my opinion u have been assigned a co today I know most of the people will not agree with me this was as per my experience 
Hope u have uploaded all documents including PCC AND MEDICALS 
PM ME WHEN U GET THE GRANT IN A MONTH AND NOTICE THE TIME FRAME


----------



## MMS

ronthevisio said:


> grant letter received this morning.


waooo

what a new years present
take it easy man


----------



## endlessmoor

Hello all,

yesterday I gave the PTE Academic test and got the following scores:-

L-76
R-74
S-63
W-80

I need 10 points for my required 60 points.
Speaking is just 2 number short.

what are your suggestions, should I send this report to Immigration or do I need to sit one more time?

I am a bit depressed now.

thanks in adv.


----------



## thomasvo

who destroyed the tracker? :/


----------



## asimkhan_51

jkg said:


> I should check as well as i came here in 2009 too...


I tried to call to DIBP today 30th december 2014 but was saying the office is close and call between 8 to 4:30pm on business working day. But as per their website offices are open today. 
i tried to call on +61131881

Please guide me should i wait till 5th jan 2015. as my case already delayed.
my last document was uploaded on 29 September 2014 and did not receive after that.
Please guide


----------



## asimkhan_51

I tried to call to DIBP today 30th december 2014 but was saying the office is close and call between 8 to 4:30pm on business working day. But as per their website offices are open today. 
i tried to call on +61131881

Please guide me should i wait till 5th jan 2015. as my case already delayed.
my last document was uploaded on 29 September 2014 and did not receive anything after that.
Please guide


----------



## sivakumar s s

ronthevisio said:


> Grant letter received this morning.


*Many hearty congratulations Mate, :first:

You won the golden cup in the great holiday seasons. 

New year Bonanza for you :cheer2:


*


----------



## Hector_2014

MMS said:


> Dear Hector
> This happened to me to and I checked in at his forum and guys told me it was just a system error email.
> I got a direct grant exactly after one month of this email.
> If u ask me in my opinion u have been assigned a co today I know most of the people will not agree with me this was as per my experience
> Hope u have uploaded all documents including PCC AND MEDICALS
> PM ME WHEN U GET THE GRANT IN A MONTH AND NOTICE THE TIME FRAME


Thanks MMS... Those are pretty encouraging words... 

I have uploaded all my documents except for form 80, my wife's PCC and medicals... I am expecting her PCC next week after which I would upload her PCC and schedule for her medicals...

Form 80 is already filled... Having some doubts on 1 - 2 questions which I would post in the form 80 thread...

Thanks once again...


----------



## mikjc6

Hi friends,
flying to Sydney around mid January...since I didn't get my visa labelled, I was wondering will the visa grant notice be suffice at the airport or do I need to carry other docs with me.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

cgsaipradeep said:


> Hi,
> Yesterday I have uploaded all my employment docs, form 80 and PCC. In form80 I have a small doubt. I have a gap of 3 months between employer to employer once in my 7 yrs experience. But in form 80 Question 20 I forgot to mention this gap in that table. Will it be an issue?


Hope so will not be an issue. Read somewhere up to less than 6 months will not be any issue.

Moreover, u r not purposely not hiding any information..


----------



## sivakumar s s

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, I received a letter from SkillSelect stating that my EOI has been suspended since I have Lodged a VISA application.
> 
> It further states that "If you are granted or refused a visa, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and you will no longer be considered for future invitation rounds."
> 
> The status of my application in SkillSelect has also changed from "Submitted" to "Lodged".
> 
> Prima Facie, it seems a routine mail since I had lodged my application on 6 Dec 2014. However, I just wanted to double check with other forum members whether they have received any such communication or not. Also, is my assumption correct (of this communication being "routine")?
> 
> Appreciate your valuable inputs on the same.


*No need to worry. Routine process only*


----------



## sivakumar s s

asimkhan_51 said:


> I tried to call to DIBP today 30th december 2014 but was saying the office is close and call between 8 to 4:30pm on business working day. But as per their website offices are open today.
> i tried to call on +61131881
> 
> Please guide me should i wait till 5th jan 2015. as my case already delayed.
> my last document was uploaded on 29 September 2014 and did not receive anything after that.
> Please guide


Please try with 131 881 General enquiries.

Today *ronthevisio *
tried in the number and got golden mail...


----------



## Deep439

Wat docs have to be taken to hospital for medicals??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


----------



## Deep439

Wat docs have to be taken to hospital for medicals???

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


----------



## XINGSINGH

Deep439 said:


> Wat docs have to be taken to hospital for medicals???
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


Hap id form print out
Passport original an xerox
2 photo with white background
Fees

Call up ur hospital for more details


----------



## Deep439

XINGSINGH said:


> Hap id form print out
> Passport original an xerox
> 2 photo with white background
> Fees
> 
> Call up ur hospital for more details


Hw much fees hospitals generally charge per person??

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


----------



## Ps14

Deep439 said:


> Hw much fees hospitals generally charge per person??
> 
> Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results +ve : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 15/12/2014 | Invitation : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/2014 | Meds : ??


3500-4500 (Mumbai n Pune)


----------



## girlaussie

Yeah that's fine.

Girl Aussie



mikjc6 said:


> Hi friends,
> flying to Sydney around mid January...since I didn't get my visa labelled, I was wondering will the visa grant notice be suffice at the airport or do I need to carry other docs with me.....


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

Hi,

I lodged for 189 visa today, how long do you think i will be assigned a CO?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BretSavage

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged for 189 visa today, how long do you think i will be assigned a CO?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Visa processing takes around average 3 months time but processing is generally fast hopefully you will be assigned CO soon.

Try to upload all relevant documents to avoid further delays.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged for 189 visa today, how long do you think i will be assigned a CO?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


As said by BRET
Normal processing time is 3 months.

As evidence from our tracker 50-60 days.

Next step PCC and Medicals for you.


Also update yourself in the tracker
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## ronthevisio

sivakumar s s said:


> Please try with 131 881 General enquiries.
> 
> Today *ronthevisio *
> tried in the number and got golden mail...


Thanks sivakumar s s!

Secondly, i didn't call that number. I called 131880 for citizenship related enquiry only after receiving the email.

Cheers.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

Thanks BRET and sivakumar


----------



## expat.ict

Guys,

Appreciate if someone can give me a quick reply here regarding PCC, the immi documents checklist says

"police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age."


In my PCC from my country they have put duration of stay at my home is from 2002 to 2014, is that OK?? My age is 30 so it means at 2002 I was 18 years of age and it means its missing the period from 16 years to 18 years time. But it covers the last 10 years already as per immi account comment. So, I am confused if I ask them to re issue the PCC with correction and put by birth till 2014?? the PCC costing me around 50 USD already


----------



## padmakarrao

expat.ict said:


> Guys,
> 
> Appreciate if someone can give me a quick reply here regarding PCC, the immi documents checklist says
> 
> "police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age."
> 
> 
> In my PCC from my country they have put duration of stay at my home is from 2002 to 2014, is that OK?? My age is 30 so it means at 2002 I was 18 years of age and it means its missing the period from 16 years to 18 years time. But it covers the last 10 years already as per immi account comment. So, I am confused if I ask them to re issue the PCC with correction and put by birth till 2014?? the PCC costing me around 50 USD already


This PCC is more than enough. Unless during 16-18 age you stayed in some other country.

Do not worry and submit this PCC


----------



## axl84

Hi Guys,

Pleased to announce that the fbi certificate came through on 27th and we got our grant on the 30th. I am thankful for the assistance I have received through this forum. This forum gave me confidence to go through the process without an agent. I wish all the best to everyone and hope that our paths cross!! Good luck and thanks!


----------



## aikonoer

hi guys,

happy new year. One quick question, I have submitted all of my documents except my medical. Do I have to wait til a case officer request for it or should I be completing my medicals without CO's go signal?

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## jkg

aikonoer said:


> hi guys,
> 
> happy new year. One quick question, I have submitted all of my documents except my medical. Do I have to wait til a case officer request for it or should I be completing my medicals without CO's go signal?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Brian


U dont have to wait for CO...u can get ur medicals done so that there will not be anymore delay after CO allocation and if all other docs r satisfactory then you may get direct grant as well..so better to do ur medicals now


----------



## MMS

aikonoer said:


> hi guys, happy new year. One quick question, I have submitted all of my documents except my medical. Do I have to wait til a case officer request for it or should I be completing my medicals without CO's go signal? Thanks. Brian


Create ure HAP ID and finish ure medicals ASAP don't wait for co u can get direct grant


----------



## aikonoer

MMS said:


> Create ure HAP ID and finish ure medicals ASAP don't wait for co u can get direct grant


Thanks guys. I'll book for my medical this Jan. 

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## QasimAslam

thomasvo said:


> who destroyed the tracker? :/


My ANZSCO Code also changed in the sheet. !!!


----------



## rahulprakkat

rahulprakkat said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am new to this thread. I have lodged my visa application on October 30th.
> Did anybody who has lodged around the same time , get a grant or a CO assigned yet?. Has there been any activity from 25th December?




Hi

I had lodged my visa app on 31st October. No communication till now. But if you see in the tracker, people who have applied on 27th October have started to get their visa grants.
Some people have got their grants yesterday. (30th December 2014).


----------



## sivakumar s s

axl84 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Pleased to announce that the fbi certificate came through on 27th and we got our grant on the 30th. I am thankful for the assistance I have received through this forum. This forum gave me confidence to go through the process without an agent. I wish all the best to everyone and hope that our paths cross!! Good luck and thanks!


*Many hearty congratulations :first:*

Itz your New year GIFT......:cheer2:


Please update ur grant status

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## sivakumar s s

expat.ict said:


> Guys,
> 
> Appreciate if someone can give me a quick reply here regarding PCC, the immi documents checklist says
> 
> "police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months or more in the past 10 years since turning 16 years of age."
> 
> 
> In my PCC from my country they have put duration of stay at my home is from 2002 to 2014, is that OK?? My age is 30 so it means at 2002 I was 18 years of age and it means its missing the period from 16 years to 18 years time. But it covers the last 10 years already as per immi account comment. So, I am confused if I ask them to re issue the PCC with correction and put by birth till 2014?? the PCC costing me around 50 USD already


*
It is good. No issue with this.. This PCC is more than enough. Not to waste one more 50$*


----------



## sivakumar s s

QasimAslam said:


> My ANZSCO Code also changed in the sheet. !!!


190 is good.. (Also some data is missing from past one week)

But 189 is spoiled. 

Can some please restore it from previous version.....


----------



## Viral Patel

Can anyone give the list of document which is required to keep on my hand to Submit EOI.

Also pl guide from where I can get the details about which states are open for mechanical engineers for visa subclass 190


----------



## navz17

Someone is messing with the tracker!! My details are missing from the tracker


----------



## sekharbabug

*189 & 190 Visa Details*

Hi All

Please make sometime to guide me in going about the Visa Process for Skilled Independent 189.

1. I am a B.Tech Graduate in Computer Science and has a work experience of 6 years in IT and currently working as a SharePoint Administrator.

2. I am told as I did graduation in Computers 2 years will be taken of my experience while assessing the points for eligibility, is that true?

3. I am 28 years old now. I fit in with the list of occupations in SOL and to be assessed by ACS.

4. Is anyone of you working on the same profile as mine or any idea if anyone has applied and waiting for their Visa. 

5. If any of you have already moved to Australia and working in IT related jobs and are assessed by ACS, could you please give me an idea of how SharePoint Administration job market is there at the moment and in about 6 months time, how would it be?

6. Also I am told I would fit in 190 visa class as well, what are the chances to get the state authority sponsorship?


My queries here are, when is the perfect time for me to start applying, What needs to be done before submitting EOI. IS it a good idea to go only through a authorized Immigration agent or can I do it on my own. Can some one please list out the points to be followed from the start.

Can you all please make sometime and help me out with the information. I would really appreciate your valuable time to have read this till here.

Looking forward to your valuable suggestions/information.

Regards


----------



## asimkhan_51

sivakumar s s said:


> Please try with 131 881 General enquiries.
> 
> Today *ronthevisio *
> tried in the number and got golden mail...


Thank you...I will call on friday 2nd January. Hope they are working on 2nd jan2015


----------



## sivakumar s s

Have you done with your SKILL assessment. If not that is the FIrst step later think about 189 or 190.

Check this website link to where to fit your occupation

http://www.anzscosearch.com/

all the best for your Oz aspiration.

To get idea about Share point jobs => look at the several jobs sites in Oz
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ortunities-australia-permanent-residents.html






sekharbabug said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please make sometime to guide me in going about the Visa Process for Skilled Independent 189.
> 
> 1. I am a B.Tech Graduate in Computer Science and has a work experience of 6 years in IT and currently working as a SharePoint Administrator.
> 
> 2. I am told as I did graduation in Computers 2 years will be taken of my experience while assessing the points for eligibility, is that true?
> 
> 3. I am 28 years old now. I fit in with the list of occupations in SOL and to be assessed by ACS.
> 
> 4. Is anyone of you working on the same profile as mine or any idea if anyone has applied and waiting for their Visa.
> 
> 5. If any of you have already moved to Australia and working in IT related jobs and are assessed by ACS, could you please give me an idea of how SharePoint Administration job market is there at the moment and in about 6 months time, how would it be?
> 
> 6. Also I am told I would fit in 190 visa class as well, what are the chances to get the state authority sponsorship?
> 
> 
> My queries here are, when is the perfect time for me to start applying, What needs to be done before submitting EOI. IS it a good idea to go only through a authorized Immigration agent or can I do it on my own. Can some one please list out the points to be followed from the start.
> 
> Can you all please make sometime and help me out with the information. I would really appreciate your valuable time to have read this till here.
> 
> Looking forward to your valuable suggestions/information.
> 
> Regards


----------



## kasmoosi

rahulprakkat said:


> Hi
> 
> I had lodged my visa app on 31st October. No communication till now. But if you see in the tracker, people who have applied on 27th October have started to get their visa grants.
> Some people have got their grants yesterday. (30th December 2014).


Hi

No CO allocated either. Lodged on 27th Oct. Should be any day soon I guess.
Could you please link the tracker as I cannot find it anymore.

good luck


----------



## Waqarali20005

sekharbabug said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please make sometime to guide me in going about the Visa Process for Skilled Independent 189.
> 
> 1. I am a B.Tech Graduate in Computer Science and has a work experience of 6 years in IT and currently working as a SharePoint Administrator.
> 
> 2. I am told as I did graduation in Computers 2 years will be taken of my experience while assessing the points for eligibility, is that true?
> 
> 3. I am 28 years old now. I fit in with the list of occupations in SOL and to be assessed by ACS.
> 
> 4. Is anyone of you working on the same profile as mine or any idea if anyone has applied and waiting for their Visa.
> 
> 5. If any of you have already moved to Australia and working in IT related jobs and are assessed by ACS, could you please give me an idea of how SharePoint Administration job market is there at the moment and in about 6 months time, how would it be?
> 
> 6. Also I am told I would fit in 190 visa class as well, what are the chances to get the state authority sponsorship?
> 
> My queries here are, when is the perfect time for me to start applying, What needs to be done before submitting EOI. IS it a good idea to go only through a authorized Immigration agent or can I do it on my own. Can some one please list out the points to be followed from the start.
> 
> Can you all please make sometime and help me out with the information. I would really appreciate your valuable time to have read this till here.
> 
> Looking forward to your valuable suggestions/information.
> 
> Regards


They invented Google... which can be used for research purposes....


----------



## Visaradha

Happy new year to all expats......may all your dreams come true!!!!!!


----------



## mafuz767

Hi all, I have received my grant letter on 30th December 2014 around 4pm, it was pretty exiciting news for me and my wife as well. It was granted exactly on 16th months which was a pretty long wait to be honest. Thanks all


----------



## Viral Patel

XINGSINGH said:


> Docs
> 
> +ve assessment letter
> Work exp details certified by assessing authority
> Ielts trf
> Passport
> Education
> And all other docs for which u r claiming points
> 
> 
> Visit website of every state for sol details




Thanks for your replay.

What is the meaning of Work exp details certified by assessing authority

Pl. reply as it will help me a lot


----------



## sevnik0202

mafuz767 said:


> Hi all, I have received my grant letter on 30th December 2014 around 4pm, it was pretty exiciting news for me and my wife as well. It was granted exactly on 16th months which was a pretty long wait to be honest. Thanks all


Congrats mate thts a perfect ne year gift for you.... Enjoy


----------



## Auzidreamer

mafuz767 said:


> Hi all, I have received my grant letter on 30th December 2014 around 4pm, it was pretty exiciting news for me and my wife as well. It was granted exactly on 16th months which was a pretty long wait to be honest. Thanks all


Congratz..I tz a great new year gift.


----------



## sivakumar s s

mafuz767 said:


> Hi all, I have received my grant letter on 30th December 2014 around 4pm, it was pretty exiciting news for me and my wife as well. It was granted exactly on 16th months which was a pretty long wait to be honest. Thanks all


Many hearty congratulations Mafuz, :first:

Its really a great news on the Festival season..

:cheer2:


----------



## bdapplicant

congratulation. 



mafuz767 said:


> Hi all, I have received my grant letter on 30th December 2014 around 4pm, it was pretty exiciting news for me and my wife as well. It was granted exactly on 16th months which was a pretty long wait to be honest. Thanks all


----------



## Raviinc

How do I create a HAP id for medicals?


----------



## MMS

mafuz767 said:


> Hi all, I have received my grant letter on 30th December 2014 around 4pm, it was pretty exiciting news for me and my wife as well. It was granted exactly on 16th months which was a pretty long wait to be honest. Thanks all


Congrats 

What a New Years present


----------



## MMS

Raviinc said:


> How do I create a HAP id for medicals?


Once u have paid the visa fees and uploaded documents u will c a link of organize your health under each applicant click it and follow it, ure HAP I'd will be generated take that form along with form 26 and 160 to the clinic


----------



## mehul.dalki

Visaradha said:


> Happy new year to all expats......may all your dreams come true!!!!!!


Reciprocate same to you and your family Visradha......

Best wishes to you and all the best for your success....

regards,

Mehul


----------



## XINGSINGH

mafuz767 said:


> Hi all, I have received my grant letter on 30th December 2014 around 4pm, it was pretty exiciting news for me and my wife as well. It was granted exactly on 16th months which was a pretty long wait to be honest. Thanks all


Congrats Mehfuz


----------



## sivakumar s s

Wishes you all a Happy new year 2015 and hope it will lead you to a bright future in OZ with lot of happiness and prosperity.








Few grants during this festival season, It seems, DIBP working on these days with very limited staffs......

29th =3 ; 30th=2; 31st= 1


----------



## rahulprakkat

kasmoosi said:


> Hi
> 
> No CO allocated either. Lodged on 27th Oct. Should be any day soon I guess.
> Could you please link the tracker as I cannot find it anymore.
> 
> good luck



Sure.. It should be soon.. let me search the link to the tracker


----------



## rahulprakkat

Few grants during this festival season, It seems, DIBP working on these days with very limited staffs......

29th =3 ; 30th=2; 31st= 1


----------



## rahulprakkat

Please find the link to the tracker below

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## AjithPvr

sivakumar s s said:


> our meshes you all a Happy new year 2015 and hope it will lead you to a bright future in OZ with lot of happiness and prosperity.
> View attachment 34018
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Sivakumar,
> 
> 
> 
> Few grants during this festival season, It seems, DIBP working on these days with very limited staffs......
> 
> 29th =3 ; 30th=2; 31st= 1




CO had requested to do medicals on 18 December and we have done our medicals on 26December. I have contacted the hospital and got reply from them that the results are already been uploaded.

But when I checked the status (Evidence of Health) in my immigration account, it shows "Requested" only.

Could you please help me in this regard. Could you please tell me how can we check whether immigration has received our medical report or not. Is there any other option to check for it.

Kind regards
Ajith


----------



## sivakumar s s

AjithPvr said:


> CO had requested to do medicals on 18 December and we have done our medicals on 26December. I have contacted the hospital and got reply from them that the results are already been uploaded.
> 
> But when I checked the status (Evidence of Health) in my immigration account, it shows "Requested" only.
> 
> Could you please help me in this regard. Could you please tell me how can we check whether immigration has received our medical report or not. Is there any other option to check for it.
> 
> Kind regards
> Ajith


Hi Ajith,

Check in your IMMI Account

"Meeting health requirement

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

If this message shows under application => Then DIBP has received your medical results..

All the best.

Please update your timeline in the signature....


----------



## mohindnair

Hi all.
I can't find our visa tracker.
Please help me.
I had filled details last month. But now the file doesn't contain any name..
Please help..


----------



## sivakumar s s

mohindnair said:


> Hi all.
> I can't find our visa tracker.
> Please help me.
> I had filled details last month. But now the file doesn't contain any name..
> Please help..


Find the link and Update yourself

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29



Some miscreants sometimes show their ugly face. Ignore them....


----------



## AjithPvr

Thanks alot Sivakumar.

I checked with my immigration account and found the status as said by you. That shows DIBP has received my medicals.

Ya surely will update my timeline.

kind regards
Ajith




sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Ajith,
> 
> Check in your IMMI Account
> 
> "Meeting health requirement
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> If this message shows under application => Then DIBP has received your medical results..
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Please update your timeline in the signature....


----------



## mohindnair

Thank you Shivakumar..
Will check for my name...
I feel that this file should be saved somewhere...
Yeah as you told there are sone a**h**** showing their dirty face..


----------



## mohindnair

Hi sivakumar...
Thanks for the link.. 
Found my name....
But no grants or Co allocation for guys after 27th October........
Fingers crossed..
How many days???
I am a single applicant. Expect to get it soon...


----------



## Mr-J

Can someone please check and reply the concern here 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/635666-experience-assessment-eoi-query.html 

Thanks


----------



## apatel5917

Can anyone tell whether the PCC irrespective from any country needs to be notarized or not ?

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate

apatel5917 said:


> Can anyone tell whether the PCC irrespective from any country needs to be notarized or not ?
> 
> Regards


No need. Only translated if not in English


----------



## SVD

rahulprakkat said:


> Few grants during this festival season, It seems, DIBP working on these days with very limited staffs......
> 
> 29th =3 ; 30th=2; 31st= 1



But these seems to be grants for cases where COs were already allocated... I tell you... here (onshore) the roads have been extremely quite. A 40 min drive on a regular weekday is just taking 20 mins since 25th Dec - till date. Indication that a lot of People are on Leave _*Including our COs*_

Hope things get back to Normal, beginning Monday (5-Jan-2015) :fingerscrossed: and then in the tracker we would be able to see a few Direct Grants. If that happens, it would be an indication that we are getting near to our Allocation / Grants.

Good Luck Mate, As you are in the Oct Gang, hope that you are one of the first few to break the news about the return of Normalcy at DIBP.


----------



## apatel5917

TheExpatriate said:


> No need. Only translated if not in English


Thank you TheExpatriate for the information. They are all in English so i think they should be good .


----------



## mohindnair

apatel5917 said:


> Thank you TheExpatriate for the information. They are all in English so i think they should be good .


can anybody tell why no Co allocation or Visa grant after 27th October in Visa tracker????


----------



## rkrishnaraj

mohindnair said:


> can anybody tell why no Co allocation or Visa grant after 27th October in Visa tracker????


New year vacations. Reopening on the 5th January


----------



## sivakumar s s

mohindnair said:


> can anybody tell why no Co allocation or Visa grant after 27th October in Visa tracker????


Hi Mohindnair,

Answer: Due to holiday season..........

Though there are few grants(Very lucky guys -Newyear Celebs) during this weeks,
*Expect it on next week. *

As per DIBP Facebook page..... They start working full scale on Jan 05th....


All the best


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*

Is it ok to upload the relevant documents together for VISA.

for instance - School OL and AL certificates in one PDF.
University Degree certificate and result transcript in One pdf
All the identification documents like passport, NAtional ID,Driving Licence in one pdf etc.


----------



## ashish1137

prasadg said:


> Is it ok to upload the relevant documents together for VISA.
> 
> for instance - School OL and AL certificates in one PDF.
> University Degree certificate and result transcript in One pdf
> All the identification documents like passport, NAtional ID,Driving Licence in one pdf etc.


okie for first two while I feel passport should be seperate from rest of the identity documents.

Regards


----------



## Hector_2014

sivakumar s s said:


> Find the link and Update yourself
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29
> 
> 
> 
> Some miscreants sometimes show their ugly face. Ignore them....


Updated tracker with my latest status...


----------



## philip123

Happy New year Everybody!!! May God grant the GRANTS soon!!!


----------



## asimkhan_51

jjj


----------



## asimkhan_51

sivakumar s s said:


> Yes. You can directly from phone/skype to this +61131881. as said by VRS.
> 
> if not reachable
> 
> Also try this local number131 881 from skype /google chat.....
> 
> 
> Hope to expect one good news during holiday season.



I did call today and the lady did check my file and was saying everything looks ok and file still being under process but not showing any updates. She said it takes minimum 3 months so She told me to send an email "[email protected]" and mark as urgent.


----------



## prasadg

ashish1137 said:


> okie for first two while I feel passport should be seperate from rest of the identity documents.
> 
> Regards


Gr8 Tnkx lane:


----------



## sivakumar s s

asimkhan_51 said:


> I did call today and the lady did check my file and was saying everything looks ok and file still being under process but not showing any updates. She said it takes minimum 3 months so She told me to send an email "[email protected]" and mark as urgent.


Hope you have dropped the mail to mark as urgent.

I think CO may not be allocated to your case. Expect it in next week.......

All the best to Get DIRECT GRANT.......


----------



## asimkhan_51

sivakumar s s said:


> Hope you have dropped the mail to mark as urgent.
> 
> I think CO may not be allocated to your case. Expect it in next week.......
> 
> All the best to Get DIRECT GRANT.......


As in my last post was mentioned my time line as the last documents was PCC uploaded on 29 September 2014 as per CO request so its confirmed like CO was assigned, and i asked the lady today and she was saying it should be resulted by now as its already 3 months. 
Yes my consultant already sent an email on 24 december 2014 but after that DIBP works only 3 days (30th & 31st december 2014 and today the 2nd January 2015)
Any suggestion plz ...........

wish me good luck ............. waiting.......


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,

I need advice on the UK PCC,if any1 of u have applied

what address should I send my courier to? I am sending the courier from india and opting for premium service - there's one address on the form for premium service and one for international couriers wch is a bit confusing. please help:

Address for Premium
Service:
ACRO (P)
PO Box 660
Fareham
Hampshire
PO14 9LN
(UK)

Address for Standard
Service:
ACRO
PO Box 481
Fareham
Hampshire
PO14 9FS
(UK)

Address for Courier
Delivery:
ACRO, c/o CitySprint
Unit 2, Solent Estate
Shamblehurst Lane
Hedge End
Southampton
SO30 2FX


----------



## mohindnair

Thanks man for the reply..
Fingers crosseddd...


----------



## sivakumar s s

asimkhan_51 said:


> As in my last post was mentioned my time line as the last documents was PCC uploaded on 29 September 2014 as per CO request so its confirmed like CO was assigned, and i asked the lady today and she was saying it should be resulted by now as its already 3 months.
> Yes my consultant already sent an email on 24 december 2014 but after that DIBP works only 3 days (30th & 31st december 2014 and today the 2nd January 2015)
> Any suggestion plz ...........
> 
> wish me good luck ............. waiting.......


I am not aware of your CO allocation.....

Please update your timeline in the signature to understand you better.

One thing may delay the case like back ground verification results from third party.

Anyway hope for the best. Soon you will get grant...


----------



## asimkhan_51

sivakumar s s said:


> I am not aware of your CO allocation.....
> 
> Please update your timeline in the signature to understand you better.
> 
> One thing may delay the case like back ground verification results from third party.
> 
> Anyway hope for the best. Soon you will get grant...


Thank you so much Siva Kumar. You are so helpful member of the forum as you helped me last time. Only thing make me worry is that its already passed 3 months and as per many fellow members of october got grant their visa. I am just hoping in coming week i will get the Visa.

Thank you


----------



## sivakumar s s

asimkhan_51 said:


> Thank you so much Siva Kumar. You are so helpful member of the forum as you helped me last time. Only thing make me worry is that its already passed 3 months and as per many fellow members of october got grant their visa. I am just hoping in coming week i will get the Visa.
> 
> Thank you


Dear AsimKhan,

According to DIBP websites normal processing times for 189/190 => 3months

As per our tracker, many aspirants got in recent times => 50 - 60 days

For your case, as you already mailed and marked as urgent, Hopefully you can expect GOLDEN mail on next week.

All the best...


please update yourself in the tracker.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## mahbubul

Happy New year to everybody.


----------



## asimkhan_51

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear AsimKhan,
> 
> According to DIBP websites normal processing times for 189/190 => 3months
> 
> As per our tracker, many aspirants got in recent times => 50 - 60 days
> 
> For your case, as you already mailed and marked as urgent, Hopefully you can expect GOLDEN mail on next week.
> 
> All the best...
> 
> 
> please update yourself in the tracker.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


Thank you so much. I hope i will get it in next week


----------



## asimkhan_51

harilal1977 said:


> KHAN jee visa aya kiya..


Man DIBP is off today and tomorrow they will start work from Monday 5th of January 2015. So hopefully i will get it in next week... fingers cross:fingerscrossed:


----------



## louisam

By going thru all the recent posts, there are so many who are on the verge of a grant. I'm sure, post Jan 5th, there will be so many happy and relieved ppl out here..

ray2:ray2:


----------



## farania

*initial teacher education qualification*

hi im from Bangladesh. i have been working as a teacher in high school since 7 years. while applying for Australia under visa 189 i found i need "initial teacher education qualification certificate". with the other documents. please can anyone tell me how do i get it from bangladesh.


----------



## mohindnair

Mahbul bhai..
Happy New Year..
Long way to go....
Best of luck...


----------



## talexpat

Hi Guys,

I am still thinking about going for the Med/PCC before CO requests. But my agent is recommending to wait for CO to ask while I believe, it would be faster to upload every supporting document available as well as the PCC/Med to reduce visa grant delay.

Considering my visa timeline, would it be better to upload PCC and do med by the end of this month before CO allocation. Feel free to suggest whether I should request agent to frontload all docs? What are the chances of visa grant speeding up due to this? Eg. CO sends the case for ESC as soon as he finds all required docs ready?

Secondly, just curious to know, after visa grant, is it that we have to fly from the country from where our case has initiated (Pakistan in my case) or I can fly to AUS from the country I am currently staying in.

Thanks.


----------



## mohindnair

asimkhan_51 said:


> Man DIBP is off today and tomorrow they will start work from Monday 5th of January 2015. So hopefully i will get it in next week... fingers cross:fingerscrossed:


Khan saab expect that you get your visa soon.
Praying for a direct grant for me...
Fingers crossed.
Planning to go to Oz in Feb end..


----------



## mohindnair

talexpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am still thinking about going for the Med/PCC before CO requests. But my agent is recommending to wait for CO to ask while I believe, it would be faster to upload every supporting document available as well as the PCC/Med to reduce visa grant delay.
> 
> Considering my visa timeline, would it be better to upload PCC and do med by the end of this month before CO allocation. Feel free to suggest whether I should request agent to frontload all docs? What are the chances of visa grant speeding up due to this? Eg. CO sends the case for ESC as soon as he finds all required docs ready?
> 
> Secondly, just curious to know, after visa grant, is it that we have to fly from the country from where our case has initiated (Pakistan in my case) or I can fly to AUS from the country I am currently staying in.
> 
> Thanks.


Go forward with med & PCC before CO allocation. 
If you wait, visa grant will delay..
Some agents are crackpots..
God knows why they r sitting as agents..


----------



## pakiapplicant123

*Grant!*

Finally got the grant letter. What now?


----------



## talexpat

@mohindnair : Thanks for your quick reply. 

The reason behind my agent's logic is that for pakistani applicants, it takes usually 12 to 18 months for the whole process. Since, PCC/Med have 1 yr validity, providing your PCC/med early will only mean either you will be given short time to land or you will have to provide NEW PCC/med if 1 yr passes by.


----------



## mohindnair

pakiapplicant123 said:


> Finally got the grant letter. What now?


Congrats bhai...
Do you get an email or what???
Also like to know what all are specified in the grant???


----------



## mohindnair

talexpat said:


> @mohindnair : Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> The reason behind my agent's logic is that for pakistani applicants, it takes usually 12 to 18 months for the whole process. Since, PCC/Med have 1 yr validity, providing your PCC/med early will only mean either you will be given short time to land or you will have to provide NEW PCC/med if 1 yr passes by.


OKKK.
Confused why it takes lot of time for Pakistanis???
What's wrong??


----------



## mithu93ku

mohindnair said:


> OKKK.
> Confused why it takes lot of time for Pakistanis???
> What's wrong??


Reason is long external security check for some countries; refer you this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...migration-time-high-risk-applicants-1659.html


----------



## talexpat

Thanks for the explanation *mithu93ku* .

How longer roughly the case would take if we provide PCC/med after CO requests. Please tell, if possible, what goes on behind? Does CO wait for our PCC/Med before handing the case forward for ESC?


----------



## sivakumar s s

pakiapplicant123 said:


> Finally got the grant letter. What now?


*
Many hearty congratulations :first:

Its great New year Gift for you. 

:cheer2:


*
Update yourself in the tracker
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## priyasengupta

*PCC and Medical*

I had launched my Visa on 30th December 2014. In the meantime, planning to secure PCC and complete Medical checkup. I am currently living in Abudhabi and before this I was living in Malaysia, India.

1) Do I need to get the PCC from UAE, Malaysia as well?
2) As of now, as I do not have any information from Australian Immigration department to apply for PCC, Is it okay if i go and explain them the need?
3) How about Medical formalities? For this, do I need to use any specified clinic and be there in person and explain them the need and they know the list of tests to be carried out?
4) Do I need to do the same for my spouse and kid as well?


----------



## malisajj

priyasengupta said:


> I had launched my Visa on 30th December 2014. In the meantime, planning to secure PCC and complete Medical checkup. I am currently living in Abudhabi and before this I was living in Malaysia, India.
> 
> 1) Do I need to get the PCC from UAE, Malaysia as well?
> 2) As of now, as I do not have any information from Australian Immigration department to apply for PCC, Is it okay if i go and explain them the need?
> 3) How about Medical formalities? For this, do I need to use any specified clinic and be there in person and explain them the need and they know the list of tests to be carried out?
> 4) Do I need to do the same for my spouse and kid as well?


1) you will need pcc for all applicants over 16 years of age, for all countries they have lived more than 1 year in last 10 years. 

2) Do not know about malaysia however in uae you can just mention in the form that it is for immigration purpose. They dont ask for any letter etc from Australian immigration.

3) Follow the "arrange your medical link" on the online application page. It has country specific information and list of designated clinics. 

4) Medical is required for all applicants. However the tests differ based on age. For all applicants there will be a specific hap id. When you open the arrange the medical link, it will have all the specific details


----------



## mithu93ku

talexpat said:


> Thanks for the explanation *mithu93ku* .
> 
> How longer roughly the case would take if we provide PCC/med after CO requests. Please tell, if possible, what goes on behind? Does CO wait for our PCC/Med before handing the case forward for ESC?


Hi talexpat, 
Usually CO wait till External Security check is over. After ESC , CO asks for Medical and PCC and it takes around 60 days to finalize your application if everything is met.


----------



## asimkhan_51

pakiapplicant123 said:


> Finally got the grant letter. What now?


when did u get grant letter, as DIBP is closed today? and how many days it take to get grant letter as i already wait for 95 days


----------



## asimkhan_51

mohindnair said:


> Khan saab expect that you get your visa soon.
> Praying for a direct grant for me...
> Fingers crossed.
> Planning to go to Oz in Feb end..


Thank you so much for your good wishes


----------



## talexpat

mithu93ku said:


> Hi talexpat,
> Usually CO wait till External Security check is over. After ESC , CO asks for Medical and PCC and it takes around 60 days to finalize your application if everything is met.


Thanks *mithu93ku*, I had a perception that its the other way round. CO receives PCC first and then the ESC starts.


----------



## TheExpatriate

talexpat said:


> Thanks *mithu93ku*, I had a perception that its the other way round. CO receives PCC first and then the ESC starts.


recently in some cases DIBP asked some high risk applicants for Meds/PCCs early on, to avoid wasting time, money and effort on the ESC in case the applicant fails Meds/PCCs.


----------



## TheExpatriate

harilal1977 said:


> reason - ****. Thats truth..



SHAME on you


----------



## mohindnair

mithu93ku said:


> Reason is long external security check for some countries; refer you this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...migration-time-high-risk-applicants-1659.html


Thanks mithun!!!!
Happy for the information.
Just wanted to know the list of high and low risk nations....
Just for knowledge..
Also India comes in which category???


----------



## mohindnair

mithu93ku said:


> Reason is long external security check for some countries; refer you this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...migration-time-high-risk-applicants-1659.html


Thanks mithun!!!!
Happy for the information.
Just wanted to know the list of high and low risk nations....
Just for knowledge..
Also India comes in which category???


----------



## sivakumar s s

mohindnair said:


> Thanks mithun!!!!
> Happy for the information.
> Just wanted to know the list of high and low risk nations....
> Just for knowledge..
> Also India comes in which category???


Hi Mohindnair,

Generally, there is no ESC for Indian applicants. But again case to case and very rare.

In case, ESC may be carried if a applicant applied from the terrorist/naxal infected state.

No worries... 

For your First QUEStion: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...281593-list-high-risk-low-risk-countries.html


----------



## talexpat

TheExpatriate said:


> recently in some cases DIBP asked some high risk applicants for Meds/PCCs early on, to avoid wasting time, money and effort on the ESC in case the applicant fails Meds/PCCs.


Ahan, this means I should keep my PCC/Meds ready if CO gets allocated by end of Jan/start of Feb. 

The remaining days will also help to prove this trend for HR applicants and hopefully members shall post here if they were asked for PCC/Med right after CO allocation.

:noidea: :noidea:


----------



## MMS

talexpat said:


> Hi Guys, I am still thinking about going for the Med/PCC before CO requests. But my agent is recommending to wait for CO to ask while I believe, it would be faster to upload every supporting document available as well as the PCC/Med to reduce visa grant delay. Considering my visa timeline, would it be better to upload PCC and do med by the end of this month before CO allocation. Feel free to suggest whether I should request agent to frontload all docs? What are the chances of visa grant speeding up due to this? Eg. CO sends the case for ESC as soon as he finds all required docs ready? Secondly, just curious to know, after visa grant, is it that we have to fly from the country from where our case has initiated (Pakistan in my case) or I can fly to AUS from the country I am currently staying in. Thanks.


I cannot believe your CO is asking u to wait ?
There are 10000000 examples on this forum for people who got direct grant because they had uploaded all the documents upfront.

Please create ure HAP ID and get ure Medicals done ASAP. Also upload ure PCC why wait for them to ask u something that is a must for a grant plus u can go through www.immi.gov.au they in courage to upload all for direct grant and save time.

Once u will be granted u can fly to oz from anywhere in the world


----------



## MMS

talexpat said:


> @mohindnair : Thanks for your quick reply. The reason behind my agent's logic is that for pakistani applicants, it takes usually 12 to 18 months for the whole process. Since, PCC/Med have 1 yr validity, providing your PCC/med early will only mean either you will be given short time to land or you will have to provide NEW PCC/med if 1 yr passes by.


Not all Pakistanis take that long please refer to the tracker


----------



## talexpat

Thanks *MMS* for all of your advices. I shall talk to my agent accordingly this week.


----------



## sivakumar s s

talexpat said:


> Thanks *MMS* for all of your advices. I shall talk to my agent accordingly this week.


Hi Talexpat,

It seems from your in Saudi and origin from Pak.

If your stay is more than 1 years in Saudi, you all need to get PCC from saudi.

Also for clinic you can do any where (Also in saudi) but the clinic should be designated by DIBP.

Find the links which will be helpful to you.

Pakistan

Saudi Arabia

Things pending from your side


Medicals
PCC (Pak)
PCC(SAUDI) - IF applicable



*Please not to wait for CRACK AGENT.*


----------



## mohindnair

Hi man!!!
Feel you should do PCC & med before hand...
I feel that the agent is telling you to wait bcoz CO may ask for polio certification.
That may be the reason...
But you can do PCC & med before hand and then think of what CO may need xtra..


----------



## mohindnair

Harilal bhai!!!!
Please don't speak in such a way..
We should not blame the entire population because of a bunch of crooks..
Remember they are the biggest sufferers of deeds of these bad people..
I can expect that fascists in the world including India think like this.
These people are ignorant or illiterate..
Harilal Bhai!!!
Its pity that educated person like you thinks like a fascist person.
I request you please don't put such comments.
This is a request from a fellow brother..
Such thinking is dividing the world...


----------



## louisam

Yes mohindnair... We are all here because of a common objective. Let us keep aside other factors, help each other and maintain the sanity of the forum.


----------



## emran

Hey Guys,

I have a question. I have already applied for 263111 occupation 189 visa on 8-12-14 and paid the Application fee. I checked today and found that my occupation is now available in Victoria Sate and I am eligible to apply for 190 as well. Before it was not there.

Do you think I can lodge another 190 visa? I know I will have to pay additional fees and if I get the grant I cannot refund the other fee. 

The only reason to do this is to expedite the visa process as of 189 it can take minimum 1 year for Pakistanis.


----------



## QasimAslam

emran said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a question. I have already applied for 263111 occupation 189 visa on 8-12-14 and paid the Application fee. I checked today and found that my occupation is now available in Victoria Sate and I am eligible to apply for 190 as well. Before it was not there.
> 
> Do you think I can lodge another 190 visa? I know I will have to pay additional fees and if I get the grant I cannot refund the other fee.
> 
> The only reason to do this is to expedite the visa process as of 189 it can take minimum 1 year for Pakistanis.


189 is faster dear. and you can settle anywhere in Australia. while 190 has a limitation to stay for 2 years in the respective state. 

I believe, you should not waste your money.


----------



## TheExpatriate

QasimAslam said:


> 189 is faster dear. and you can settle anywhere in Australia. while 190 has a limitation to stay for 2 years in the respective state.
> 
> I believe, you should not waste your money.


189 is NOT faster for Pakistanis unfortunately


----------



## mohindnair

Hi emran...
190 has its limitation of state..
But in terms of getting a visa is faster....
Average days as per data is something around 100 days.
But again to start it totally new will take time...
Please do a proper calculation of time and money spent..
Then take a decision..


----------



## QasimAslam

TheExpatriate said:


> 189 is NOT faster for Pakistanis unfortunately


Thanks for correction. I was talking in General. Just compared on tracker, you are right. 

In that case, he applies again for 190, it will cost him money. Tough decision for him.


----------



## emran

I have all the documents ready. I don't think I need any additional documents as I have already submitted everything for 189. Right?

But my questions is, if it is possible? It will not affect my 189 application until I get a grant for 190. My occcupation is available on Victoria State and I don't mind living 2 year in Melbourne. As I will planning to move to Melbourne anyways once I have gotten 189 visa.

So what do you guys suggest? Is it do able?


----------



## TheExpatriate

emran said:


> I have all the documents ready. I don't think I need any additional documents as I have already submitted everything for 189. Right?
> 
> But my questions is, if it is possible? It will not affect my 189 application until I get a grant for 190. My occcupation is available on Victoria State and I don't mind living 2 year in Melbourne. As I will planning to move to Melbourne anyways once I have gotten 189 visa.
> 
> So what do you guys suggest? Is it do able?


are you really in that haste to get the visa to waste a bunch of good, cold, hard THOUSANDS of dollars?


----------



## NMCHD

TheExpatriate said:


> 189 is NOT faster for Pakistanis unfortunately


How long does 189 take for Indians.


----------



## TheExpatriate

NMCHD said:


> How long does 189 take for Indians.


3 months give or take, sometimes much shorter if everything is front loaded and is in order


----------



## sivakumar s s

NMCHD said:


> How long does 189 take for Indians.


Normally, time suggested by DIBP is 3 months(low risks)

But as per our tracker, we can see people getting in 50-60 days during recent times.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## mohindnair

Yeah!!!!!!!!
Thats true!!!!
Praying to god for direct grant...
From tomorrow, some of our colleagues will start getting grants...


----------



## mohindnair

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Ajith,
> 
> Check in your IMMI Account
> 
> "Meeting health requirement
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> If this message shows under application => Then DIBP has received your medical results..
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Please update your timeline in the signature....





mohindnair said:


> Yeah!!!!!!!!
> Thats true!!!!
> Praying to god for direct grant...
> From tomorrow, some of our colleagues will start getting grants...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## talexpat

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Talexpat,
> 
> It seems from your in Saudi and origin from Pak.
> 
> If your stay is more than 1 years in Saudi, you all need to get PCC from saudi.
> 
> Also for clinic you can do any where (Also in saudi) but the clinic should be designated by DIBP.
> 
> Find the links which will be helpful to you.
> 
> Pakistan
> 
> Saudi Arabia
> 
> Things pending from your side
> 
> 
> Medicals
> PCC (Pak)
> PCC(SAUDI) - IF applicable
> 
> 
> 
> *Please not to wait for CRACK AGENT.*


Thanks for your detailed reply, *sivakumar *

YES, Saudi PCC is required for me. Anyways, I will have to convince my agent for front-loading for my case. I am already mentally prepared for it. :fingerscrossed:

Secondly, one question I have in mind, when we front-load PCC/Med and what if there are just few days/months left for end of PCC/Med validation. Do COs request for a NEW PCC/Med or discuss with applicant regarding feasibility of short duration of PR activation time? Or they straight away grant visa saying depending on your PCC/Med expiry, you have ONLY 4 weeks left to land in Australia/activate PR? lane:


----------



## SVD

You may call it a Spam... but it is a post to keep the thread up higher in the list.

As there has been no response from *COs / DIBP* during the holiday period leading to *members / Applicants* not keeping the thread active


----------



## rkrishnaraj

DIAC has opened after 10 long days and still not even single grant recorded yet. Weird


----------



## msarkar_expat

rkrishnaraj said:


> DIAC has opened after 10 long days and still not even single grant recorded yet. Weird


Seems like DIAC will take 1 or 2 days to go back to their normal pace of working. Till then we have to wait


----------



## SVD

I am sure most COs right now would be internally discussing about their Holiday period 

:fingerscrossed: Hope we Start Seeing Grants soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## msarkar_expat

Has anyone from the Oct gang got the grant today? Couldn't find anyone in the tracker though


----------



## SVD

I am pretty *Curious!!* Too.... During today, this might be the 100th Time I am checking the thread and the Tracker but have not seen any movements!


----------



## rahulprakkat

The grants should start flowing in soon.. Cant wait. Everyone please keep updating the tracker.


----------



## SVD

rahulprakkat said:


> The grants should start flowing in soon.. Cant wait. Everyone please keep updating the tracker.


Rahul, we have your details please... I mean... you *Signature*. You already have 7 posts now, so you should be eligible for one!


----------



## rahulprakkat

SVD said:


> Rahul, we have your details please... I mean... you *Signature*. You already have 7 posts now, so you should be eligible for one!


How do i put it?


----------



## scorpio007

msarkar_expat said:


> Has anyone from the Oct gang got the grant today? Couldn't find anyone in the tracker though


Nothing there for today mate, I lodged on 27th Oct, you can imagine the curiosity


----------



## kmdzeeshan

Dear All,

I sincerely need some help here. I lodged my 189 visa on 12 Sept 2014 from Australia. I have not had a case officer allocated yet. I have uploaded the necessities already. 

I see from this forum that most of you who had their visa lodged around the same time i did, have their case officer allocated already or grant received . So a bit worried now.

Any idea when i can expect this will happen ? Is there i can email someone to ask this ? The immigration department hardly answers phone calls


Regards,
Zee


----------



## msarkar_expat

scorpio007 said:


> Nothing there for today mate, I lodged on 27th Oct, you can imagine the curiosity


Still some hours left before they call it a day...so hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SVD

rahulprakkat said:


> How do i put it?


After you log in, Take your mouse pointer onto Quick links and you should get the option for Edit Signature. Then crate one for yourself and put in details like most of us have it!


----------



## malisajj

kmdzeeshan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I sincerely need some help here. I lodged my 189 visa on 12 Sept 2014 from Australia. I have not had a case officer allocated yet. I have uploaded the necessities already.
> 
> I see from this forum that most of you who had their visa lodged around the same time i did, have their case officer allocated already or grant received . So a bit worried now.
> 
> Any idea when i can expect this will happen ? Is there i can email someone to ask this ? The immigration department hardly answers phone calls
> 
> Regards,
> Zee


No contact does not imply nobody is working on your case. DIBP will contact if they need any info/ doc from you or when the processing is complete.

You can send email to: [email protected]

Include your full name, DOB, TRN, and date you applied for the visa in the email.


----------



## IndoAUSGirl

Need help

I got invite for Visa on July ; applied in Sep and CO assigned on Nov. I have still not recieved teh grant. No medical or PCC pending. Any idea what can be the reason!

Thanks


----------



## vtiru

I woke up this morning to check my email and no news yet. waiting with fingers crossed..


----------



## MMS

rkrishnaraj said:


> DIAC has opened after 10 long days and still not even single grant recorded yet. Weird


they were open in between to and i think there were total of 4 or 5 grants from 22 dec till 31.

there was actually a grant on 31 December on this forum


----------



## El Hoss

Hi there,

October applicant waiting anything...hopefully good


----------



## goingaustralia

No grant today as of now.


----------



## goingaustralia

Guess people in AUS are still in holiday mood.


----------



## sivakumar s s

talexpat said:


> Thanks for your detailed reply, *sivakumar *
> 
> YES, Saudi PCC is required for me. Anyways, I will have to convince my agent for front-loading for my case. I am already mentally prepared for it. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Secondly, one question I have in mind, when we front-load PCC/Med and what if there are just few days/months left for end of PCC/Med validation. Do COs request for a NEW PCC/Med or discuss with applicant regarding feasibility of short duration of PR activation time? Or they straight away grant visa saying depending on your PCC/Med expiry, you have ONLY 4 weeks left to land in Australia/activate PR? lane:


Sorry dear,

I have little knowledge in this aspects. *Lets wait for some senior expats provide inputs.*


----------



## IndoAUSGirl

*Any grants*

Any grants today!


----------



## sivakumar s s

MMS said:


> they were open in between to and i think there were total of 4 or 5 grants from 22 dec till 31.
> 
> there was actually a grant on 31 December on this forum


*Very true.... DIBP worked with very limited staff except on GOvt. holidays.

All the grants were already allocated by CO and mostly in 189 category.

No direct grants in this period*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7303.html#post6079146


please find it the tracker as well

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=276


----------



## sivakumar s s

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Any grants today!


*Waiting to hear the FIRST GRANT of this year. :juggle:Who is the lucky person in our forum.*

Though we heard some glad news on new year eve, which were granted on 30th and 31st Dec.


----------



## ravs54

*hello*

hello guys,

i am yet another silent follower of the group and finally my new year had started off with a bang by getting my grant letter this morning. I had to wait till the new year since i have submitted the additional documents requested during the holidays time. Any how shall be updating my signature soon. Details as follows:

Subclass: 189 || ANZCO: 233411(Electronics Engineer) || Points: 65
IELTS: R: 7, L: 7.5, S: 7.5, W: 7 
EOI: 17th August 2014 || Invited: 26th August 2014
Applied: 19 October 2014 || MED & PCC: All front loaded || ||CO Allocation : 17th December 2014 (Requested for additional docs, submitted on 23rd December 2014) || Visa Grant : 05th January 2015 :cheer2::cheer2::second:


----------



## MMS

sivakumar s s said:


> Waiting to hear the FIRST GRANT of this year. :juggle:Who is the lucky person in our forum. Though we heard some glad news on new year eve, which were granted on 30th and 31st Dec.


There was a grant on 1st for a Chinese in this forum if I am not mistaken


----------



## rahulprakkat

ravs54 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i am yet another silent follower of the group and finally my new year had started off with a bang by getting my grant letter this morning. I had to wait till the new year since i have submitted the additional documents requested during the holidays time. Any how shall be updating my signature soon. Details as follows:
> 
> Subclass: 189 || ANZCO: 233411(Electronics Engineer) || Points: 65
> IELTS: R: 7, L: 7.5, S: 7.5, W: 7
> EOI: 17th August 2014 || Invited: 26th August 2014
> Applied: 19 October 2014 || MED & PCC: All front loaded || ||CO Allocation : 17th December 2014 (Requested for additional docs, submitted on 23rd December 2014) || Visa Grant : 05th January 2015 :cheer2::cheer2::second:


Congrats Mate.. All the very best


----------



## gurpreetsm

ravs54 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i am yet another silent follower of the group and finally my new year had started off with a bang by getting my grant letter this morning. I had to wait till the new year since i have submitted the additional documents requested during the holidays time. Any how shall be updating my signature soon. Details as follows:
> 
> Subclass: 189 || ANZCO: 233411(Electronics Engineer) || Points: 65
> IELTS: R: 7, L: 7.5, S: 7.5, W: 7
> EOI: 17th August 2014 || Invited: 26th August 2014
> Applied: 19 October 2014 || MED & PCC: All front loaded || ||CO Allocation : 17th December 2014 (Requested for additional docs, submitted on 23rd December 2014) || Visa Grant : 05th January 2015 :cheer2::cheer2::second:


Congratulations...


----------



## rahulprakkat

There has been a grant today.. Check the below post in "189 Visa October 2014 gang thread"

hello guys,

i am yet another silent follower of the group and finally my new year had started off with a bang by getting my grant letter this morning. I had to wait till the new year since i have submitted the additional documents requested during the holidays time. Any how shall be updating my signature soon. Details as follows:

Subclass: 189 || ANZCO: 233411(Electronics Engineer) || Points: 65
IELTS: R: 7, L: 7.5, S: 7.5, W: 7
EOI: 17th August 2014 || Invited: 26th August 2014
Applied: 19 October 2014 || MED & PCC: All front loaded || ||CO Allocation : 17th December 2014 (Requested for additional docs, submitted on 23rd December 2014) || Visa Grant : 05th January 2015


----------



## sivakumar s s

*
Many hearty congratulations Rahul,

Its new year treat. won the :first:

enjoy the :cheer2: moments

*

Update the GRANT date in the tracker.



rahulprakkat said:


> There has been a grant today.. Check the below post in "189 Visa October 2014 gang thread"
> 
> hello guys,
> 
> i am yet another silent follower of the group and finally my new year had started off with a bang by getting my grant letter this morning. I had to wait till the new year since i have submitted the additional documents requested during the holidays time. Any how shall be updating my signature soon. Details as follows:
> 
> Subclass: 189 || ANZCO: 233411(Electronics Engineer) || Points: 65
> IELTS: R: 7, L: 7.5, S: 7.5, W: 7
> EOI: 17th August 2014 || Invited: 26th August 2014
> Applied: 19 October 2014 || MED & PCC: All front loaded || ||CO Allocation : 17th December 2014 (Requested for additional docs, submitted on 23rd December 2014) || Visa Grant : 05th January 2015


----------



## XINGSINGH

ravs54 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i am yet another silent follower of the group and finally my new year had started off with a bang by getting my grant letter this morning. I had to wait till the new year since i have submitted the additional documents requested during the holidays time. Any how shall be updating my signature soon. Details as follows:
> 
> Subclass: 189 || ANZCO: 233411(Electronics Engineer) || Points: 65
> IELTS: R: 7, L: 7.5, S: 7.5, W: 7
> EOI: 17th August 2014 || Invited: 26th August 2014
> Applied: 19 October 2014 || MED & PCC: All front loaded || ||CO Allocation : 17th December 2014 (Requested for additional docs, submitted on 23rd December 2014) || Visa Grant : 05th January 2015 :cheer2::cheer2::second:


Congrats


----------



## VRS

rahulprakkat said:


> There has been a grant today.. Check the below post in "189 Visa October 2014 gang thread"
> 
> hello guys,
> 
> i am yet another silent follower of the group and finally my new year had started off with a bang by getting my grant letter this morning. I had to wait till the new year since i have submitted the additional documents requested during the holidays time. Any how shall be updating my signature soon. Details as follows:
> 
> Subclass: 189 || ANZCO: 233411(Electronics Engineer) || Points: 65
> IELTS: R: 7, L: 7.5, S: 7.5, W: 7
> EOI: 17th August 2014 || Invited: 26th August 2014
> Applied: 19 October 2014 || MED & PCC: All front loaded || ||CO Allocation : 17th December 2014 (Requested for additional docs, submitted on 23rd December 2014) || Visa Grant : 05th January 2015


Congrats Rahul, enjoy the great moment!! Please update your Sign and also the Visa Tracker. It would be helpful to all.


----------



## navz17

Congrats Rahul, what were the additional docs requested?


----------



## VRS

The last GREEN on Visa Tracker is still Oct 27th.... Come on DIBP, push it to December quickly!!


----------



## rahulprakkat

sivakumar s s said:


> *
> Many hearty congratulations Rahul,
> 
> Its new year treat. won the :first:
> 
> enjoy the :cheer2: moments
> 
> *
> 
> Update the GRANT date in the tracker.


Guys,

Its not my Visa. There has been a post in another thread. I just copy pasted here to show that there has been a grant today.


----------



## QasimAslam

Well it is not Rahul. It is ravs54 who got grant today.

Secondly, although DIBP mentioned on Facebook page that they have started working from today. With my experience, i can say, they will work with full pace from 10th January onward. I had a phillipino manager, he always used to take Christmas/New Year vacations from 15th November to 10th January.


----------



## dear2ujan

I want to contact DIBP via email or telephone number which I can dial via mobile or landlines.
Can anyone have their contact details? Please share


----------



## sivakumar s s

rahulprakkat said:


> Guys,
> 
> Its not my Visa. There has been a post in another thread. I just copy pasted here to show that there has been a grant today.


Anyway take this as a advance wishes.


on seeing this ,:confused2:
Subclass: 189 || ANZCO: 233411(Electronics Engineer) || Points: 65
IELTS: R: 7, L: 7.5, S: 7.5, W: 7
EOI: 17th August 2014 || Invited: 26th August 2014
Applied: 19 October 2014 || MED & PCC: All front loaded || ||CO Allocation : 17th December 2014 (Requested for additional docs, submitted on 23rd December 2014) ||* Visa Grant : 05th January 2015*


----------



## sivakumar s s

dear2ujan said:


> I want to contact DIBP via email or telephone number which I can dial via mobile or landlines.
> Can anyone have their contact details? Please share


Telephone: 131 881

Our telephone numbers


----------



## IndoAUSGirl

Does this work!:confused2::noidea:


----------



## gupta2014

Hello anyone applying under Financial Investment Adviser job code?


----------



## mohindnair

mohindnair said:


> mohindnair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah!!!!!!!!
> Thats true!!!!
> Praying to god for direct grant...
> From tomorrow, some of our colleagues will start getting grants...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rahulprakkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been a grant today.. Check the below post in "189 Visa October 2014 gang thread"
> 
> hello guys,
> 
> i am yet another silent follower of the group and finally my new year had started off with a bang by getting my grant letter this morning. I had to wait till the new year since i have submitted the additional documents requested during the holidays time. Any how shall be updating my signature soon. Details as follows:
> 
> Subclass: 189 || ANZCO: 233411(Electronics Engineer) || Points: 65
> IELTS: R: 7, L: 7.5, S: 7.5, W: 7
> EOI: 17th August 2014 || Invited: 26th August 2014
> Applied: 19 October 2014 || MED & PCC: All front loaded || ||CO Allocation : 17th December 2014 (Requested for additional docs, submitted on 23rd December 2014) || Visa Grant : 05th January 2015
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man Rahul!!!!!!!
> You r a serious follower of quotes. Good to hear this.
> Congrats on your research......
> I am praying for you to get the grant...
> Then I can count my days for grant....:juggle::juggle:
Click to expand...


----------



## mohindnair

Hello people...
Its not Rahul who has got the visa.
Its another person..
Rahul copied that comment for our knowledge.
Plz read carefully man...


----------



## mohindnair

navz17 said:


> Congrats Rahul, what were the additional docs requested?


Hello people...
Its not Rahul who has got the visa.
Its another person..
Rahul copied that comment for our knowledge.
Plz read carefully man...


----------



## mohindnair

QasimAslam said:


> Well it is not Rahul. It is ravs54 who got grant today.
> 
> Secondly, although DIBP mentioned on Facebook page that they have started working from today. With my experience, i can say, they will work with full pace from 10th January onward. I had a phillipino manager, he always used to take Christmas/New Year vacations from 15th November to 10th January.


These guys should take long off during our grant...
We have applied during the wrong period..
Getting frustrated....


----------



## SVD

Looks like there has been some messing up of tracker...

Couple of Hour Back, I saw that there was a grant on 2-Jan-2015 for someone... When i check it now... I cant find it and the Sheet Name reads.. Copy of 189


----------



## msarkar_expat

SVD said:


> Looks like there has been some messing up of tracker...
> 
> Couple of Hour Back, I saw that there was a grant on 2-Jan-2015 for someone... When i check it now... I cant find it and the Sheet Name reads.. Copy of 189


I just found someone (DCNG - applied on 22nd Oct) received grant on 2nd Jan, 2015. The details is in 189 Visa sheet.

Looks like today is going to be another day without much progress with respect to grants


----------



## LawLeePop

Any grants so far?


----------



## amolpathak

I have some queries, please help to clarify.
1. I was in another country for around 14 months but that was long back in 2007. Do I still require PCC for That country.
2. I have changed my passport few years back. Should I also upload old passport copy? Does the passport copy should also include all visa stamps, entry/exit pages, etc.?
3. Do I require to submit form 80 for spouse as well who is dependent applicant?


----------



## SVD

LawLeePop said:


> Any grants so far?


Have not heard So far... *for today*... however there is an update in the tracker.. for *user DCNG* was granted on 2-jan-2015, CO was already allocated on 18-Dec-2014


----------



## pavzie

Guys, do points still come into picture after applying for a visa 189. Like 65 points vs 60 points getting a grant earlier ?


----------



## gnisht

Hi All,

CO has been assigned to us today, requested for form -80 
need your expertise in filling the form 80

what should I mention in the filed below

1)Please provide details of your proposed arrival date in Australia - which dates I need provide here?
2) Please state the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address in
Australia -I dont have any references in australia so which address should I provide here?

Please help ....

Thanks


----------



## rkrishnaraj

amolpathak said:


> I have some queries, please help to clarify.
> 1. I was in another country for around 14 months but that was long back in 2007. Do I still require PCC for That country.
> 2. I have changed my passport few years back. Should I also upload old passport copy? Does the passport copy should also include all visa stamps, entry/exit pages, etc.?
> 3. Do I require to submit form 80 for spouse as well who is dependent applicant?


1. Yes you require 
2. Include and bio data pages are enough 
3. Yeah. Form 80 is for all applicants in the application


----------



## SVD

pavzie said:


> Guys, do points still come into picture after applying for a visa 189. Like 65 points vs 60 points getting a grant earlier ?


People with higher points get the privilege only in the system that invites, not after that...

Simply because a person would apply 59 days after getting invited... Should he be given any priority?  i guess if others are lucky by then and applied on the same day as they were invited.. they might have got their grants before this person even applied for the visa!


----------



## SVD

gnisht said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO has been assigned to us today, requested for form -80
> need your expertise in filling the form 80
> 
> what should I mention in the filed below
> 
> 1)Please provide details of your proposed arrival date in Australia - which dates I need provide here?
> 2) Please state the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address in
> Australia -I dont have any references in australia so which address should I provide here?
> 
> Please help ....
> 
> Thanks



Hi Gnisht, Can you please provide some details about yourself... when did you lodge EOI, when were you invited? when did you apply?

1. Give a Random date 2-3 months from now.
2. I am not sure...


----------



## amlg

ravs54 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i am yet another silent follower of the group and finally my new year had started off with a bang by getting my grant letter this morning. I had to wait till the new year since i have submitted the additional documents requested during the holidays time. Any how shall be updating my signature soon. Details as follows:
> 
> Subclass: 189 || ANZCO: 233411(Electronics Engineer) || Points: 65
> IELTS: R: 7, L: 7.5, S: 7.5, W: 7
> EOI: 17th August 2014 || Invited: 26th August 2014
> Applied: 19 October 2014 || MED & PCC: All front loaded || ||CO Allocation : 17th December 2014 (Requested for additional docs, submitted on 23rd December 2014) || Visa Grant : 05th January 2015 :cheer2::cheer2::second:


Congratulations.....


----------



## fuzzyslk

omg!!! omg!!! hey guys, finally, good news came my way today! got the grant letters for my wife and i and feeling absolutely ecstatic!!!

had to call earlier this morning, and check on why there was a delay cz the application hadn't been updated since 3-DEC-14, and before i knew it, i got notification that my transaction status had been updated, so I checked, and the status had infact got updated to FINALISED!!! subsequently received the email from my agent!

just to round off for now, its been one hell of an experience, and the advice given by you guys will always be very much appreciated - kept my nerves calm and gave me direction to my decisions! thanks again, and all the best to the rest of you!


----------



## IndoAUSGirl

Any grants for 190 last month and now please respond


----------



## rahulprakkat

fuzzyslk said:


> omg!!! omg!!! hey guys, finally, good news came my way today! got the grant letters for my wife and i and feeling absolutely ecstatic!!!
> 
> had to call earlier this morning, and check on why there was a delay cz the application hadn't been updated since 3-DEC-14, and before i knew it, i got notification that my transaction status had been updated, so I checked, and the status had infact got updated to FINALISED!!! subsequently received the email from my agent!
> 
> just to round off for now, its been one hell of an experience, and the advice given by you guys will always be very much appreciated - kept my nerves calm and gave me direction to my decisions! thanks again, and all the best to the rest of you!


Congrats man. All the very best for your future in OZ. Please update your status in the tracker


----------



## El Hoss

Alhamdulellah..The King of all kings


BOOOM... GRANTED

Just received my family and my own GRANTS..

Thanks very much to each and every member I benefited from his contributions in the fascinating forum..

Special thanks go to my bro.. TheExpatriate

Still in a state of disbelief :confused2:

Surely, my lord listens to all prayers

Alhamdulellah :second:


----------



## rahulprakkat

Another grant today. I suggest all you guys keep watching the thread for October 2014 applicants. Link pasted below
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../590945-189-visa-lodge-october-2014-gang.html


----------



## fuzzyslk

El Hoss said:


> Alhamdulellah..The King of all kings
> 
> 
> BOOOM... GRANTED
> 
> Just received my family and my own GRANTS..
> 
> Thanks very much to each and every member I benefited from his contributions in the fascinating forum..
> 
> Special thanks go to my bro.. TheExpatriate
> 
> Still in a state of disbelief :confused2:
> 
> Surely, my lord listens to all prayers
> 
> Alhamdulellah :second:


congrats bro!!! God is Great!


----------



## VRS

gnisht said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO has been assigned to us today, requested for form -80
> need your expertise in filling the form 80
> 
> what should I mention in the filed below
> 
> 1)Please provide details of your proposed arrival date in Australia - which dates I need provide here?
> 2) Please state the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address in
> Australia -I dont have any references in australia so which address should I provide here?
> 
> Please help ....
> 
> Thanks


2. The answer is to "To live and Work in Australia"


----------



## fuzzyslk

rahulprakkat said:


> Congrats man. All the very best for your future in OZ. Please update your status in the tracker


thank you, and all the best to you too!!!


----------



## VRS

amolpathak said:


> I have some queries, please help to clarify.
> 1. I was in another country for around 14 months but that was long back in 2007. Do I still require PCC for That country.
> 2. I have changed my passport few years back. Should I also upload old passport copy? Does the passport copy should also include all visa stamps, entry/exit pages, etc.?
> 3. Do I require to submit form 80 for spouse as well who is dependent applicant?


Hi,

1. Yes
2. No need to upload old passport, but in Form 80, mention all details.
3. Yes, it is better to front load as much as possible. Please submit form 80 for your wife too.

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## VRS

pavzie said:


> Guys, do points still come into picture after applying for a visa 189. Like 65 points vs 60 points getting a grant earlier ?


no, all are treated equally.


----------



## loubizzle

Hi guys co requested form 80 for me and husband today. Also his police clearance cert. I already uploaded this so not sure why its being requested again? Also what if I dont knkw ecact dates of previous travel etc. 

Also how long after uploadedong can I expect a grant???

Thanks


----------



## learningc

rkrishnaraj said:


> 1. Yes you require
> 2. Include and bio data pages are enough
> 3. Yeah. Form 80 is for all applicants in the application


Hi member 

Seems like you have a good knowledge of the process ,so hopefully you can guide me.
I have a positive skill assessment for job code 225112 under 190. As this occupation is sponsored only by ACT and it's closed right now and expected to open this month or Feb. .. so do u have any idea about this?

Thank you for your help


----------



## rahulprakkat

loubizzle said:


> Hi guys co requested form 80 for me and husband today. Also his police clearance cert. I already uploaded this so not sure why its being requested again? Also what if I dont knkw ecact dates of previous travel etc.
> 
> Also how long after uploadedong can I expect a grant???
> 
> Thanks


When did you submit your application?


----------



## loubizzle

27th October


----------



## XINGSINGH

fuzzyslk said:


> omg!!! omg!!! hey guys, finally, good news came my way today! got the grant letters for my wife and i and feeling absolutely ecstatic!!!
> 
> had to call earlier this morning, and check on why there was a delay cz the application hadn't been updated since 3-DEC-14, and before i knew it, i got notification that my transaction status had been updated, so I checked, and the status had infact got updated to FINALISED!!! subsequently received the email from my agent!
> 
> just to round off for now, its been one hell of an experience, and the advice given by you guys will always be very much appreciated - kept my nerves calm and gave me direction to my decisions! thanks again, and all the best to the rest of you!


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

El Hoss said:


> Alhamdulellah..The King of all kings
> 
> BOOOM... GRANTED
> 
> Just received my family and my own GRANTS..
> 
> Thanks very much to each and every member I benefited from his contributions in the fascinating forum..
> 
> Special thanks go to my bro.. TheExpatriate
> 
> Still in a state of disbelief :confused2:
> 
> Surely, my lord listens to all prayers
> 
> Alhamdulellah :second:


Congrats


----------



## asialanka

Hi

I am applying under subclass 189 and just filling the VISA form

came a cross a mandatory filed "Intended state of residence in Australia"

Is it ok to selected any state ... for instance New south wales 

Since I haven't targeted any particular state to settle down

Thanks


----------



## IndoAUSGirl

Congratulations


----------



## Auzidreamer

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


Congratz...Good luck with ur next steps.


----------



## kasmoosi

loubizzle said:


> 27th October


Hi loubizzle. I applied on 27 October as well and haven't heard anything this far. Seems that they start to handle our application soon as well.

When did you get the CO assigned? and does the immi.gov.au send email automatically once the CO is assigned or do we need to login every day to check ?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys what happened to oct visa lodged thread it's not visible


----------



## rahulprakkat

loubizzle said:


> 27th October


The actual procedure is after the CO allocation and submittion of requested documents it takes 28 days . But as seen in the tracker, the actual time line is much less than that. Maybe a week or two. In December, because of the holidays, things have been a little slow. Dont worry , you will receive the golden mail soon. All the best


----------



## _shel

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys what happened to oct visa lodged thread it's not visible


 Its been merged with this one seeing as how people are cross posting the same thing into about 4 threads.


----------



## rahulprakkat

_shel said:


> Its been merged with this one seeing as how people are cross posting the same thing into about 4 threads.


Thats great.. Saves a lot time and confusion


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*

Hi All

i'm ready with all the documents for visa 189. All the originals Scanned also Certified copied of the same originals also scanned. So i have two set of documents.

My points 65 comming from - Age+Qualification+Expr+IELTS+Spouse Qual

I have no downloaded the form 80. 

1. So the next step is to fill the form 80 and upload the docs with form 80.?
2. Do i have to fill separate form 80 for ME and Spouse. ? 
3. IF yes how can i include my 10months old chiled? and how do they recognize the primary applicat?

Thank you all in advace


----------



## asialanka

prasadg said:


> Hi All
> 
> i'm ready with all the documents for visa 189. All the originals Scanned also Certified copied of the same originals also scanned. So i have two set of documents.
> 
> My points 65 comming from - Age+Qualification+Expr+IELTS+Spouse Qual
> 
> I have no downloaded the form 80.
> 
> 1. So the next step is to fill the form 80 and upload the docs with form 80.?
> 2. Do i have to fill separate form 80 for ME and Spouse. ?
> 3. IF yes how can i include my 10months old chiled? and how do they recognize the primary applicat?
> 
> Thank you all in advace


Hi

Now you should apply for PCC if not done yet
Medicals could also be done through "My Health declarations" if you haven't initiated the VISA application as yet. my responses are as follows; 

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Online VISA application (like the EOI you did) will automatically recognize the primary applicant and you will add your spouse and child in the process of filling the 17 pages there. (just a matter of filling it) 

Hope this helps


----------



## iqraaswad

Hi everyone, I've received invitation for 190 visa. 

Now I'm confused that do i need to prepare PCC and Med for my spouse and dependents. I'm thinking to apply visa only for myself this time. 

SO my question is do I still need to provide PCC and Med for all of the dependents even if they are not included in application? 

Moreover, If I'm not including my dependents would I be able to include them afterwards. Including all dependents is a huge financial impact.

Thanks


----------



## rahulprakkat

iqraaswad said:


> Hi everyone, I've received invitation for 190 visa.
> 
> Now I'm confused that do i need to prepare PCC and Med for my spouse and dependents. I'm thinking to apply visa only for myself this time.
> 
> SO my question is do I still need to provide PCC and Med for all of the dependents even if they are not included in application?
> 
> Moreover, If I'm not including my dependents would I be able to include them afterwards. Including all dependents is a huge financial impact.
> 
> Thanks


Even if you are not including them in the application(non-migrating dependants) , you have haveto submit their PCC. (as told by my agent). Mine is the same case. I have not included my wife and child as it was becoming very expensive. You can always apply for them later , the only difference is that the fee will be a little higher than if you apply together.


----------



## fakhan

iqraaswad said:


> Hi everyone, I've received invitation for 190 visa.
> 
> Now I'm confused that do i need to prepare PCC and Med for my spouse and dependents. I'm thinking to apply visa only for myself this time.
> 
> SO my question is do I still need to provide PCC and Med for all of the dependents even if they are not included in application?
> 
> Moreover, If I'm not including my dependents would I be able to include them afterwards. Including all dependents is a huge financial impact.
> 
> Thanks


Include them in unaccompanied family member. In that case, you will not have to pay visa fees for them however, they will get entitlement for visas in future. I guess, you may be asked for their medical and PCC at this stage for that you will have to pay the medical and PCC processing fees.

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## fakhan

Hi,

I am moving to Canberra in 15 days time. I have ACT state sponsorship in Environmental Manager discipline.

Can anyone advice me job opportunities in Canberra or have some contacts where I can approach and discuss my background for a suitable role?

Appreciate a response from anyone of you, please.

Thanks and regards.

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## sivakumar s s

fuzzyslk said:


> omg!!! omg!!! hey guys, finally, good news came my way today! got the grant letters for my wife and i and feeling absolutely ecstatic!!!
> 
> had to call earlier this morning, and check on why there was a delay cz the application hadn't been updated since 3-DEC-14, and before i knew it, i got notification that my transaction status had been updated, so I checked, and the status had infact got updated to FINALISED!!! subsequently received the email from my agent!
> 
> just to round off for now, its been one hell of an experience, and the advice given by you guys will always be very much appreciated - kept my nerves calm and gave me direction to my decisions! thanks again, and all the best to the rest of you!


*Many hearty congratulations :first:

Enjoy the :cheer2: moments
*


----------



## MMS

fuzzyslk said:


> omg!!! omg!!! hey guys, finally, good news came my way today! got the grant letters for my wife and i and feeling absolutely ecstatic!!!
> 
> had to call earlier this morning, and check on why there was a delay cz the application hadn't been updated since 3-DEC-14, and before i knew it, i got notification that my transaction status had been updated, so I checked, and the status had infact got updated to FINALISED!!! subsequently received the email from my agent!
> 
> just to round off for now, its been one hell of an experience, and the advice given by you guys will always be very much appreciated - kept my nerves calm and gave me direction to my decisions! thanks again, and all the best to the rest of you!


Congratulations


----------



## sivakumar s s

gnisht said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO has been assigned to us today, requested for form -80
> need your expertise in filling the form 80
> 
> what should I mention in the filed below
> 
> 1)Please provide details of your proposed arrival date in Australia - which dates I need provide here?
> 2) Please state the purpose of your journey and your intended residential address in
> Australia -I dont have any references in australia so which address should I provide here?
> 
> Please help ....
> 
> Thanks


1. 2 or 3 months.

2. *Follow the instructions in form 80*. some areas are not applicable. 
but still need to answer: purpose: work and live in OZ (immigration) Address: ignore if you dont have any address. Answer only it is applicable.

In my opinion, the day could be your Direct grant, if you already provide the same.

no worries...  Some are lucky even without form80


----------



## sivakumar s s

ravs54 said:


> hello guys,
> 
> i am yet another silent follower of the group and finally my new year had started off with a bang by getting my grant letter this morning. I had to wait till the new year since i have submitted the additional documents requested during the holidays time. Any how shall be updating my signature soon. Details as follows:
> 
> Subclass: 189 || ANZCO: 233411(Electronics Engineer) || Points: 65
> IELTS: R: 7, L: 7.5, S: 7.5, W: 7
> EOI: 17th August 2014 || Invited: 26th August 2014
> Applied: 19 October 2014 || MED & PCC: All front loaded || ||CO Allocation : 17th December 2014 (Requested for additional docs, submitted on 23rd December 2014) || Visa Grant : 05th January 2015 :cheer2::cheer2::second:


*Many hearty congratulations :first:

Enjoy the :cheer2: moments
*


----------



## MMS

learningc said:


> Hi member
> 
> Seems like you have a good knowledge of the process ,so hopefully you can guide me.
> I have a positive skill assessment for job code 225112 under 190. As this occupation is sponsored only by ACT and it's closed right now and expected to open this month or Feb. .. so do u have any idea about this?
> 
> Thank you for your help


How do u know it will open in Feb :confused2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Any grants for 190 last month and now please respond


Please check the VISA tracker....

2 grants: ELBOSS and SOEID


----------



## VRS

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> I am applying under subclass 189 and just filling the VISA form
> 
> came a cross a mandatory filed "Intended state of residence in Australia"
> 
> Is it ok to selected any state ... for instance New south wales
> 
> Since I haven't targeted any particular state to settle down
> 
> Thanks


If you have an option to leave it, leave it blank. if not select all states.


----------



## MMS

iqraaswad said:


> Hi everyone, I've received invitation for 190 visa.
> 
> Now I'm confused that do i need to prepare PCC and Med for my spouse and dependents. I'm thinking to apply visa only for myself this time.
> 
> SO my question is do I still need to provide PCC and Med for all of the dependents even if they are not included in application?
> 
> Moreover, If I'm not including my dependents would I be able to include them afterwards. Including all dependents is a huge financial impact.
> 
> Thanks


You need to provide your medicals for all the family/Dependents even if they r not included in your application as migrants 
PCC has to be provided for you and your wife and if your children are above 16 or 18 not sure.
it id HIGHLY recommended that you include your family now as latter it will be muccccch more costly and looooooong processing time


----------



## sivakumar s s

_shel said:


> Its been merged with this one seeing as how people are cross posting the same thing into about 4 threads.


*Great Job _shel.* :clap2:

Its difficult to follow them up in all 4 threads. 

Also, Bored of many threads like october 2014 gang, december 2014 gang.....
These threads wont survive for longer period. May exists for 3 or 4 months....only.


----------



## sivakumar s s

El Hoss said:


> Alhamdulellah..The King of all kings
> 
> 
> BOOOM... GRANTED
> 
> Just received my family and my own GRANTS..
> 
> Thanks very much to each and every member I benefited from his contributions in the fascinating forum..
> 
> Special thanks go to my bro.. TheExpatriate
> 
> Still in a state of disbelief :confused2:
> 
> Surely, my lord listens to all prayers
> 
> Alhamdulellah :second:


Many hearty congratulations :cheer2:

Enjoy this unforgettable moments


----------



## sivakumar s s

fakhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving to Canberra in 15 days time. I have ACT state sponsorship in Environmental Manager discipline.
> 
> Can anyone advice me job opportunities in Canberra or have some contacts where I can approach and discuss my background for a suitable role?
> 
> Appreciate a response from anyone of you, please.
> 
> Thanks and regards.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


check out and register in some websites. May be helpful..
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tunities-australia-permanent-residents-9.html

All the best


----------



## ravsingh

sivakumar s s said:


> check out and register in some websites. May be helpful..
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tunities-australia-permanent-residents-9.html
> 
> All the best


Hi Guys,

In Tracker it is showing for visa190 Lvy has applied on 21-Nov-2014 and co has been allocated is it correct ???


----------



## sivakumar s s

ravsingh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> In Tracker it is showing for visa190 Lvy has applied on 21-Nov-2014 and co has been allocated is it correct ???


Yeah it seems to be correct. 

Nowadays Chinese applicant are getting faster....

Now its a pray time :fingerscrossed:


----------



## girlaussie

You have to provide PCC/medical for your spouse & kids, you can apply for their visa later which is Partner Visa for spouse & other dependents but you as Sponsor has to meet the Usual Resident criteria means you live & work in Australia. Also visa fees has increased double this year & the time frame is about 9-12 months so eventually it's gonna cost you more in terms of time & money.

Girl Aussie



iqraaswad said:


> Hi everyone, I've received invitation for 190 visa.
> 
> Now I'm confused that do i need to prepare PCC and Med for my spouse and dependents. I'm thinking to apply visa only for myself this time.
> 
> SO my question is do I still need to provide PCC and Med for all of the dependents even if they are not included in application?
> 
> Moreover, If I'm not including my dependents would I be able to include them afterwards. Including all dependents is a huge financial impact.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## dr_max

sivakumar s s said:


> Yeah it seems to be correct.
> 
> Nowadays Chinese applicant are getting faster....
> 
> Now its a pray time :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations Siva. You have got your grant today, right?


----------



## fakhan

sivakumar s s said:


> check out and register in some websites. May be helpful..
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/630378-job-opportunities-australia-permanent-residents-9.html
> 
> All the best


Thanks Sivakumar

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Expat Forum


----------



## mohindnair

MMS said:


> Congratulations


Congrats...


----------



## mohindnair

MMS said:


> Congratulations


Congrats...


----------



## mohindnair

sivakumar s s said:


> check out and register in some websites. May be helpful..
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tunities-australia-permanent-residents-9.html
> 
> All the best


Sivakumar..
Thanks man..
U r a very helpful guy...


----------



## mohindnair

Hi Everyone!!!!!!!!
No one is updating the tracker...
Plz do it...
As per the tracker, no one has got grants in 2015............


----------



## pavzie

Can some admin please make the tracker sticky thread if possible. I always seem to miss all of a sudden!


----------



## mohindnair

Hi Sivakumar
Congrats man!!!!!!
U have got a grant as per 190 tracker...
U had applied on 25 Nov... Right????
So less days man!
Ur name should come in the Guinness book of visa grant records!!
Congrats man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Visaradha

Hi all,
Could someone please suggest me whether we have to frontload all the bank statements from the past 5 years??? My agent is insisting me to provide me the bank statements for the past 5 years from now out of 8 years of my experience!!!! Am confused that whether they are really necessary??? Please expats, suggest me with your experiences!!!
Thanks in advance....


----------



## Pookiefoof

sivakumar s s said:


> Yeah it seems to be correct.
> 
> Nowadays Chinese applicant are getting faster....
> 
> Now its a pray time :fingerscrossed:


Is it? How come still no news from my side :confused2:


----------



## rkrishnaraj

learningc said:


> Hi member
> 
> Seems like you have a good knowledge of the process ,so hopefully you can guide me.
> I have a positive skill assessment for job code 225112 under 190. As this occupation is sponsored only by ACT and it's closed right now and expected to open this month or Feb. .. so do u have any idea about this?
> 
> Thank you for your help


Sorry mate. No idea. Am helpless. Sorry again


----------



## mohindnair

Visaradha said:


> Hi all,
> Could someone please suggest me whether we have to frontload all the bank statements from the past 5 years??? My agent is insisting me to provide me the bank statements for the past 5 years from now out of 8 years of my experience!!!! Am confused that whether they are really necessary??? Please expats, suggest me with your experiences!!!
> Thanks in advance....


U r applying for which visa????
Bank statements were never asked...
Last six months payslips are needed for 189 visa


----------



## XINGSINGH

Visaradha said:


> Hi all,
> Could someone please suggest me whether we have to frontload all the bank statements from the past 5 years??? My agent is insisting me to provide me the bank statements for the past 5 years from now out of 8 years of my experience!!!! Am confused that whether they are really necessary??? Please expats, suggest me with your experiences!!!
> Thanks in advance....


Its upto you whether to submit or not. But it's always better to submit. You can give only credit transactions reflecting your salary credits.


----------



## philip123

fuzzyslk said:


> omg!!! omg!!! hey guys, finally, good news came my way today! got the grant letters for my wife and i and feeling absolutely ecstatic!!!
> 
> had to call earlier this morning, and check on why there was a delay cz the application hadn't been updated since 3-DEC-14, and before i knew it, i got notification that my transaction status had been updated, so I checked, and the status had infact got updated to FINALISED!!! subsequently received the email from my agent!
> 
> just to round off for now, its been one hell of an experience, and the advice given by you guys will always be very much appreciated - kept my nerves calm and gave me direction to my decisions! thanks again, and all the best to the rest of you!


Hi fuzzyslk
Congratulations on the grant. may I ask how many points you had? only curious because i;m a BA too and the tracker status seems to be moving quite slowly for our ANZSCO code.
thanks.


----------



## Visaradha

Hi Mohindnair...Thanks for ur reply, I lodged for the 189 visa on 14th December and front loaded all the documents including my pay slips and form 16, but my agent is still insisting about my bank statements from past 5 years....so am thinking of submitting them......hoping for the best.


----------



## Visaradha

mohindnair said:


> U r applying for which visa????
> Bank statements were never asked...
> Last six months payslips are needed for 189 visa



Hi Mohindnair...Thanks for ur reply, I lodged for the 189 visa on 14th December and front loaded all the documents including my pay slips and form 16, but my agent is still insisting about my bank statements from past 5 years....so am thinking of submitting them......hoping for the best.


----------



## Visaradha

XINGSINGH said:


> Its upto you whether to submit or not. But it's always better to submit. You can give only credit transactions reflecting your salary credits.


Hi xingsingh, Thanks for your reply.....Yeah planning submit the bank statements as my agent is insisting for them.
I have already submitted all the pay slips and for 16 for my 189 visa on 14th December itself.


----------



## rahul singh

Hi,

My occupation comes under ANZSCO Code 223112 (Recruitment Consultant) and i have received a positive skill assessment from VETASSESS also. I have also scored 7 band score in all in IELTS. Since i can apply for VISA 190, i have a query regarding the differentiation between VISA 189 & 190. Is there any differentiation in terms of social security benefits, Health Schemes, Kids schooling etc? Please let me know what all social security benefits are allowed for VISA 190 holder.

thanks & regards
Rahul


----------



## asimkhan_51

Dear All
I need some information like as per my information in my signature and i already sent an email on 24 December 2014 and did call to 131881 on 2nd January 2015 but did not receive any response from DIBP. Can anyone please tell what will be the problem. No response till Now.... I am so worried


----------



## sivakumar s s

sivakumar s s said:


> *Waiting to hear the FIRST GRANT of this year. :juggle:Who is the lucky person in our forum.*
> 
> Though we heard some glad news on new year eve, which were granted on 30th and 31st Dec.


*My Dear friends and fellow expats,

I am, one of the luckiest person to get that NEW YEAR GIFT. :first:*

I was actually kept busy in posting my wishes / opinions/ suggestions and serving to the community in the first half of yesterday (05-Jan) and didnt check my mail.
In the Evening, I was busy with my Daughter's Birthday Celebrations.

Today evening eventually, I come across in my IMMI account and surprised to see the GOLDEN MESSAGE "Finalised in front page and GRANTED in applicant page"
*
Yes, With gods' grace, Golden moments has reached us, We got the GRANT on yesterday itself(JAN 05). :cheer2:

I would like to shed my sincere thanks to everyone who supported me during this term and my sincere wishes to all whom were expecting to get the grant.
Best Regards
Siva
*


----------



## sivakumar s s

mohindnair said:


> Hi Sivakumar
> Congrats man!!!!!!
> U have got a grant as per 190 tracker...
> U had applied on 25 Nov... Right????
> So less days man!
> Ur name should come in the Guinness book of visa grant records!!
> Congrats man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Thanks for your wishes...dear mohindnair

Yeah got it in 41 days....lane:

Only thing I can say its because of god's grace and true wishes/thanks/blessings from good friends like u all in the forum...

*


----------



## Visaradha

sivakumar s s said:


> *My Dear friends and fellow expats,
> 
> I am, one of the luckiest person to get that NEW YEAR GIFT. :first:*
> 
> I was actually kept busy in posting my wishes / opinions/ suggestions and serving to the community in the first half of yesterday (05-Jan) and didnt check my mail.
> In the Evening, I was busy with my Daughter's Birthday Celebrations.
> 
> Today evening eventually, I come across in my IMMI account and surprised to see the GOLDEN MESSAGE "Finalised in front page and GRANTED in applicant page"
> *
> Yes, With gods' grace, Golden moments has reached us, We got the GRANT on yesterday itself(JAN 05). :cheer2:
> 
> I would like to shed my sincere thanks to everyone who supported me during this term and my sincere wishes to all whom were expecting to get the grant.
> Best Regards
> Siva
> *


Congratulations.......lane::second:


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Congratulations Siva. You have got your grant today, right?


*Thank you so much DR MAX.....

I have no words to say...... Its really a great moments in my life.....

I could say it is like a love marriage. Actually life starts after marriage.

Yes the Next step is Job Hunt......

*


----------



## jasbir

Congrats Siva bhai.....way to go.
..


----------



## sivakumar s s

rahul singh said:


> Hi,
> 
> My occupation comes under ANZSCO Code 223112 (Recruitment Consultant) and i have received a positive skill assessment from VETASSESS also. I have also scored 7 band score in all in IELTS. Since i can apply for VISA 190, i have a query regarding the differentiation between VISA 189 & 190. Is there any differentiation in terms of social security benefits, Health Schemes, Kids schooling etc? Please let me know what all social security benefits are allowed for VISA 190 holder.
> 
> thanks & regards
> Rahul


*STATUS OF PR 189 and 190 is same.*

Only thing is that For 190, there is a social binding between you and the sponsored state to stay in that state for first two years. 

For 189 you can decide on your choice to move any place in OZ..


----------



## sivakumar s s

Visaradha said:


> Hi Mohindnair...Thanks for ur reply, I lodged for the 189 visa on 14th December and front loaded all the documents including my pay slips and form 16, but my agent is still insisting about my bank statements from past 5 years....so am thinking of submitting them......hoping for the best.


Hi VISARADHA,

Last six months pay slips is sufficient, If you have submitted your tax docs for all the years.

Actually, Your agent wants to make you case stronger and no harm in submitting the bank statements..... But to be honest CO's wont have much time to see your five year statement.

Priority:

Tax documents (Form 16, Tax return) for Each year
Payslips (If you dont have tax documents then 4 payslips each quarter per year)
Bank statements(If you dont have any thing above for that year)


All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasbir said:


> Congrats Siva bhai.....way to go.
> ..


*Thanks dear Jasbir*


----------



## farishkj

sivakumar s s said:


> *Thanks dear Jasbir*


Congrats Siva. You are very helpful I must say and you deserve all the best

Siva may i ask what is the difference between SS SA approved and SS SA invited? Arent you invited once your SA is approved? Im confused


----------



## XINGSINGH

sivakumar s s said:


> My Dear friends and fellow expats,
> 
> I am, one of the luckiest person to get that NEW YEAR GIFT. :first:
> 
> I was actually kept busy in posting my wishes / opinions/ suggestions and serving to the community in the first half of yesterday (05-Jan) and didnt check my mail.
> In the Evening, I was busy with my Daughter's Birthday Celebrations.
> 
> Today evening eventually, I come across in my IMMI account and surprised to see the GOLDEN MESSAGE "Finalised in front page and GRANTED in applicant page"
> 
> Yes, With gods' grace, Golden moments has reached us, We got the GRANT on yesterday itself(JAN 05). :cheer2:
> 
> I would like to shed my sincere thanks to everyone who supported me during this term and my sincere wishes to all whom were expecting to get the grant.
> Best Regards
> Siva


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi VISARADHA,
> 
> Last six months pay slips is sufficient, If you have submitted your tax docs for all the years.
> 
> Actually, Your agent wants to make you case stronger and no harm in submitting the bank statements..... But to be honest CO's wont have much time to see your five year statement.
> 
> Priority:
> 
> [*]Tax documents (Form 16, Tax return) for Each year
> [*]Payslips (If you dont have tax documents then 4 payslips each quarter per year)
> [*]Bank statements(If you dont have any thing above for that year)
> 
> 
> All the best


Yes Siva is right. I submitted form 16 itr copy salary slip and bank statement to make my case stronger.


----------



## ravsingh

XINGSINGH said:


> Yes Siva is right. I submitted form 16 itr copy salary slip and bank statement to make my case stronger.


Congrats siva...


----------



## sivakumar s s

Visaradha said:


> Congratulations.......lane::second:


Thanks a lot Visaradha...


----------



## sivakumar s s

asimkhan_51 said:


> Dear All
> I need some information like as per my information in my signature and i already sent an email on 24 December 2014 and did call to 131881 on 2nd January 2015 but did not receive any response from DIBP. Can anyone please tell what will be the problem. No response till Now.... I am so worried


What did they said on the call?

Is ESC completed in your case. Had they gave any word like this or waiting for third party results....

In my opinion, third party for External security check is delaying.....

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

farishkj said:


> Congrats Siva. You are very helpful I must say and you deserve all the best
> 
> Siva may i ask what is the difference between SS SA approved and SS SA invited? Arent you invited once your SA is approved? Im confused


THanks a lot farishkj

Please find the answer, for your question in the following thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...subclass-190-time-lines-1070.html#post6117305


----------



## sivakumar s s

Thanks dear XingSingh


XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


----------



## sivakumar s s

ravsingh said:


> Congrats siva...


THanks dear RavSingh


----------



## Hector_2014

*Congrats!!*

Congrats Siva...


----------



## msarkar_expat

Hi Guys,

Number 7 seems to be really lucky for me. We received DIRECT GRANT today morning.

Thanks for all the support and assistance you guys have given me from time to time. Expat forum rock!!!


----------



## anesha

Congrats Siva...best of luck with your move


----------



## XINGSINGH

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Number 7 seems to be really lucky for me. We received DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and assistance you guys have given me from time to time. Expat forum rock!!!


Congrats


----------



## navz17

Congrats Siva ??


----------



## navz17

The smileys changed to question mark!


----------



## SVD

Tracker is indicating a *Direct Grant for msarkar_expat* applied on 29-Oct

Congrats Mate!


----------



## msarkar_expat

SVD said:


> Tracker is indicating a *Direct Grant for msarkar_expat* applied on 29-Oct
> 
> Congrats Mate!


Thanks mate. Yours is also not too far.


----------



## prasadg

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Now you should apply for PCC if not done yet
> Medicals could also be done through "My Health declarations" if you haven't initiated the VISA application as yet. my responses are as follows;
> 
> 1. Yes
> 2. Yes
> 3. Online VISA application (like the EOI you did) will automatically recognize the primary applicant and you will add your spouse and child in the process of filling the 17 pages there. (just a matter of filling it)
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you very much, This is clear. I will start to get the Police Clearance Certificate today.

But i got confused again little bit. i.e for 2nd question you have stated Yes. So do i have to download two set of form 80 and fill separately and upload for me and wife OR single form 80 which included wife details? that was my question. 

Thanks in advance and thanks again for the replies


----------



## Auzidreamer

sivakumar s s said:


> *My Dear friends and fellow expats,
> 
> I am, one of the luckiest person to get that NEW YEAR GIFT. :first:*
> 
> I was actually kept busy in posting my wishes / opinions/ suggestions and serving to the community in the first half of yesterday (05-Jan) and didnt check my mail.
> In the Evening, I was busy with my Daughter's Birthday Celebrations.
> 
> Today evening eventually, I come across in my IMMI account and surprised to see the GOLDEN MESSAGE "Finalised in front page and GRANTED in applicant page"
> *
> Yes, With gods' grace, Golden moments has reached us, We got the GRANT on yesterday itself(JAN 05). :cheer2:
> 
> I would like to shed my sincere thanks to everyone who supported me during this term and my sincere wishes to all whom were expecting to get the grant.
> Best Regards
> Siva
> *


Hi Siva,
Congratz..glad bout ya..
Coz I saw how much effort u put on helping others..Really appreciate it.Good luck with ur next initiatives.:second:

Rgds


----------



## Auzidreamer

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Number 7 seems to be really lucky for me. We received DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and assistance you guys have given me from time to time. Expat forum rock!!!


Congratz..


----------



## mohindnair

sivakumar s s said:


> *My Dear friends and fellow expats,
> 
> I am, one of the luckiest person to get that NEW YEAR GIFT. :first:*
> 
> I was actually kept busy in posting my wishes / opinions/ suggestions and serving to the community in the first half of yesterday (05-Jan) and didnt check my mail.
> In the Evening, I was busy with my Daughter's Birthday Celebrations.
> 
> Today evening eventually, I come across in my IMMI account and surprised to see the GOLDEN MESSAGE "Finalised in front page and GRANTED in applicant page"
> *
> Yes, With gods' grace, Golden moments has reached us, We got the GRANT on yesterday itself(JAN 05). :cheer2:
> 
> I would like to shed my sincere thanks to everyone who supported me during this term and my sincere wishes to all whom were expecting to get the grant.
> Best Regards
> Siva
> *


Congrats Sivakumar!!!!
Hehehe!!
U r an antic piece!
I would check by email atleast 10 times everyday for the golden mail....
In ur case the email was waiting to be seen for one full day...
What a paradox........
Well happy to hear..
U had done a nice job in the forum...
God had given the grant for ur good work.
Also ur occupation of spatial scientist may have boosted ur grant....


----------



## mohindnair

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Number 7 seems to be really lucky for me. We received DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and assistance you guys have given me from time to time. Expat forum rock!!!


Congrats man !!!
Best of luck for your future!!!!!


----------



## Usha Abhilash

sivakumar s s said:


> *My Dear friends and fellow expats,
> 
> I am, one of the luckiest person to get that NEW YEAR GIFT. :first:*
> 
> I was actually kept busy in posting my wishes / opinions/ suggestions and serving to the community in the first half of yesterday (05-Jan) and didnt check my mail.
> In the Evening, I was busy with my Daughter's Birthday Celebrations.
> 
> Today evening eventually, I come across in my IMMI account and surprised to see the GOLDEN MESSAGE "Finalised in front page and GRANTED in applicant page"
> *
> Yes, With gods' grace, Golden moments has reached us, We got the GRANT on yesterday itself(JAN 05). :cheer2:
> 
> I would like to shed my sincere thanks to everyone who supported me during this term and my sincere wishes to all whom were expecting to get the grant.
> Best Regards
> Siva
> *


Congrats Siva


----------



## Aksh

Congrats Siva and Msarkarexpat


----------



## Aksh

Anything wrong with Oct 2014 Visa lodge gang thread ? I'm unable to open it


----------



## mehul.dalki

sivakumar s s said:


> *My Dear friends and fellow expats,
> 
> I am, one of the luckiest person to get that NEW YEAR GIFT. :first:*
> 
> I was actually kept busy in posting my wishes / opinions/ suggestions and serving to the community in the first half of yesterday (05-Jan) and didnt check my mail.
> In the Evening, I was busy with my Daughter's Birthday Celebrations.
> 
> Today evening eventually, I come across in my IMMI account and surprised to see the GOLDEN MESSAGE "Finalised in front page and GRANTED in applicant page"
> *
> Yes, With gods' grace, Golden moments has reached us, We got the GRANT on yesterday itself(JAN 05). :cheer2:
> 
> I would like to shed my sincere thanks to everyone who supported me during this term and my sincere wishes to all whom were expecting to get the grant.
> Best Regards
> Siva
> *


Congrats Siva......

Best wishes for your future........:dance:


----------



## asialanka

prasadg said:


> Thank you very much, This is clear. I will start to get the Police Clearance Certificate today.
> 
> But i got confused again little bit. i.e for 2nd question you have stated Yes. So do i have to download two set of form 80 and fill separately and upload for me and wife OR single form 80 which included wife details? that was my question.
> 
> Thanks in advance and thanks again for the replies


Hi

There has to be 2 form80s for you and your wife. (mention all your visits abroad and other details)

Start PCC now itself as it may take time due to red tape.. You can download the form and can see all instructions in SL Police website 

Let me know the progress through the Forum


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> *My Dear friends and fellow expats,
> 
> I am, one of the luckiest person to get that NEW YEAR GIFT. :first:*
> 
> I was actually kept busy in posting my wishes / opinions/ suggestions and serving to the community in the first half of yesterday (05-Jan) and didnt check my mail.
> In the Evening, I was busy with my Daughter's Birthday Celebrations.
> 
> Today evening eventually, I come across in my IMMI account and surprised to see the GOLDEN MESSAGE "Finalised in front page and GRANTED in applicant page"
> *
> Yes, With gods' grace, Golden moments has reached us, We got the GRANT on yesterday itself(JAN 05). :cheer2:
> 
> I would like to shed my sincere thanks to everyone who supported me during this term and my sincere wishes to all whom were expecting to get the grant.
> Best Regards
> Siva
> *


Great Yaaaar shiva.... what a moment..... enjoy.... you had it pretty fast i guess....


----------



## asialanka

*Visa lodged*

Hi ..... just to keep the forum updated

I lodged my VISA (189.).. and medicals uploaded 

Now going to start uploading the rest of the docs 

Wondering how to update the tracker....


----------



## VRS

Visaradha said:


> Hi all,
> Could someone please suggest me whether we have to frontload all the bank statements from the past 5 years??? My agent is insisting me to provide me the bank statements for the past 5 years from now out of 8 years of my experience!!!! Am confused that whether they are really necessary??? Please expats, suggest me with your experiences!!!
> Thanks in advance....


Hi so far I have not seen anyone doing this. But if the agent is insisting it, then why not. Please upload as much as you can. Dont worry.


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> *My Dear friends and fellow expats,
> 
> I am, one of the luckiest person to get that NEW YEAR GIFT. :first:*
> 
> I was actually kept busy in posting my wishes / opinions/ suggestions and serving to the community in the first half of yesterday (05-Jan) and didnt check my mail.
> In the Evening, I was busy with my Daughter's Birthday Celebrations.
> 
> Today evening eventually, I come across in my IMMI account and surprised to see the GOLDEN MESSAGE "Finalised in front page and GRANTED in applicant page"
> *
> Yes, With gods' grace, Golden moments has reached us, We got the GRANT on yesterday itself(JAN 05). :cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to shed my sincere thanks to everyone who supported me during this term and my sincere wishes to all whom were expecting to get the grant.
> Best Regards
> Siva
> *


Congrats Siva SS,what is FRONT PAGE and what is APPLICANT PAGE?


----------



## VRS

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Number 7 seems to be really lucky for me. We received DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and assistance you guys have given me from time to time. Expat forum rock!!!


congrats msarkar.... enjoy!


----------



## VRS

asialanka said:


> Hi ..... just to keep the forum updated
> 
> I lodged my VISA (189.).. and medicals uploaded
> 
> Now going to start uploading the rest of the docs
> 
> Wondering how to update the tracker....


Hi,

click this link : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=276

go there and start updating your details by filling the columns.... simple... all the best!


----------



## laura2112

hi guys I was hoping someone could help me? My husband and I just received an email inviting us to apply for the 190 visa for Queensland ? does anyone know limitations with this visa, cost and expected completion times?

I know they need financial evidence we currently have around £13000 saved but plan on having more than enough by September 2015. Will this stop us getting the visa?

Sorry for all the questions we were expecting the 189 visa so haven't read up on 190.

Huge tia ???


----------



## IndoAUSGirl

mehul.dalki said:


> Congrats Siva......
> 
> Best wishes for your future........:dance:


Congratulations . Hope to see mine asap


----------



## VRS

laura2112 said:


> hi guys I was hoping someone could help me? My husband and I just received an email inviting us to apply for the 190 visa for Queensland ? does anyone know limitations with this visa, cost and expected completion times?
> 
> I know they need financial evidence we currently have around £13000 saved but plan on having more than enough by September 2015. Will this stop us getting the visa?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions we were expecting the 189 visa so haven't read up on 190.
> 
> Huge tia ???


Hi, since its a 190 visa, you will be forced to stay with that state for a period of 2 years. You should work only in Queenlandfor 2 years since your landing. Later you can decide to move anywhere. 

Also, the advantage you get is they will give you additional 5 points from their side.

Of all the states, Queenland is the one which demands high savings to be shown in bank accounts. I fail understand why as we are going to Australia to live and earn. Leave me puzzled. 

Please wait for 189 invitation. I guess you have selected all kinds of visa while filing your EOI. Please wait for 189 to have more independence. Incase you are stranded on 55 points, then you have no option but to go for a State Sponsorship.

Hope much of it is clear. Any other doubts may also be asked.

Another Expat Sivakumar S S knows more about State Sponsorships... he could help you more.

Thanks!


----------



## asialanka

VRS said:


> Hi,
> 
> click this link : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=276
> 
> go there and start updating your details by filling the columns.... simple... all the best!


Done........Thanks Mate


----------



## VRS

asialanka said:


> Done........Thanks Mate


great!!


----------



## IndoAUSGirl

Requesting forum to please provide the exact contact details to be dialed from India to reach DIBP . Desperate for some great help .


----------



## VRS

Hi all Expats,

SUGGESTION TO ALL REGARDING PAYSLIPS

Even though we upload all the payslips at the time of uploading the docs to our visa portal, it takes almost 50 days to 60 days for the CO to be allocated. During these 60 days we have a chance to upload another 2 payslips which will make your case stronger indicating you are still working in the same company.

The CO will basically know you increased experience and up to date information. Hence, it is recommended to upload as many pay slips as possible when time permits.

Hope this helps and good luck all!!


----------



## VRS

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Requesting forum to please provide the exact contact details to be dialed from India to reach DIBP . Desperate for some great help .


Hi, please reach DIBP by dialing +61131881. If you are unable to connect, please use skype. Another number as noted from the Forum is 1300364613.

Email: [email protected]

Hope it helps, other expats may please ad more to this for more clarity.

Thanks!


----------



## IndoAUSGirl

VRS said:


> Hi, please reach DIBP by dialing +61131881. If you are unable to connect, please use skype. Another number as noted from the Forum is 1300364613.
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Hope it helps, other expats may please ad more to this for more clarity.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi thanks for the quick reply. i was unable to reach the first as it gets disconnected and the second number the message I get is it is not a valid number. Also, can you please let me know if there is any time of the day that we can get through!

Thanks


----------



## ravsingh

VRS said:


> Hi, please reach DIBP by dialing +61131881. If you are unable to connect, please use skype. Another number as noted from the Forum is 1300364613.
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Hope it helps, other expats may please ad more to this for more clarity.
> 
> Thanks!


Guys how many grants today ??? kindly update the tracker..thanks


----------



## VRS

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Hi thanks for the quick reply. i was unable to reach the first as it gets disconnected and the second number the message I get is it is not a valid number. Also, can you please let me know if there is any time of the day that we can get through!
> 
> Thanks


Please dial using skype.

Anytime of the Australia 9 am to 5 pm.

The waiting time is approximately 45 mins unless you are lucky.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*



asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> There has to be 2 form80s for you and your wife. (mention all your visits abroad and other details)
> 
> Start PCC now itself as it may take time due to red tape.. You can download the form and can see all instructions in SL Police website
> 
> Let me know the progress through the Forum


Sure thanks.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*



asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> There has to be 2 form80s for you and your wife. (mention all your visits abroad and other details)
> 
> Start PCC now itself as it may take time due to red tape.. You can download the form and can see all instructions in SL Police website
> 
> Let me know the progress through the Forum


Got the link -- post edited. ..... 

Bye, Tnx


----------



## philip123

Congratulations Siva and msarkarexpat!!! Its a wonderful start to the New Year!!


----------



## spikersandhu

sivakumar s s said:


> *My Dear friends and fellow expats,
> 
> I am, one of the luckiest person to get that NEW YEAR GIFT. :first:*
> 
> I was actually kept busy in posting my wishes / opinions/ suggestions and serving to the community in the first half of yesterday (05-Jan) and didnt check my mail.
> In the Evening, I was busy with my Daughter's Birthday Celebrations.
> 
> Today evening eventually, I come across in my IMMI account and surprised to see the GOLDEN MESSAGE "Finalised in front page and GRANTED in applicant page"
> *
> Yes, With gods' grace, Golden moments has reached us, We got the GRANT on yesterday itself(JAN 05). :cheer2:
> 
> I would like to shed my sincere thanks to everyone who supported me during this term and my sincere wishes to all whom were expecting to get the grant.
> Best Regards
> Siva
> *



Congrats Dear Siva !


----------



## Raviinc

Congrats Siva! Thanks for being so helpfull on the forum. You broke the record mate 41 days!! For academic interest what the timeline for the quickest grant. Any info.


----------



## dear2ujan

I am pleased to inform all my friends on this forum that I have received Direct Visa Grant. Thanks to Almight Allah and thanks to you all. This all happened due to your prayers and best wishes.

Best wishes for all those friends who are waiting for their grant


----------



## TheExpatriate

dear2ujan said:


> I am pleased to inform all my friends on this forum that I have received Direct Visa Grant. Thanks to Almight Allah and thanks to you all. This all happened due to your prayers and best wishes.
> 
> Best wishes for all those friends who are waiting for their grant


MSA Congrats

189 or 190?


----------



## dear2ujan

theexpatriate said:


> msa congrats
> 
> 189 or 190?


189


----------



## sivakumar s s

Hector_2014 said:


> Congrats Siva...


Thanks Dear Hector.....


----------



## XINGSINGH

dear2ujan said:


> I am pleased to inform all my friends on this forum that I have received Direct Visa Grant. Thanks to Almight Allah and thanks to you all. This all happened due to your prayers and best wishes.
> 
> Best wishes for all those friends who are waiting for their grant


Congrats your timelines please


----------



## sivakumar s s

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Number 7 seems to be really lucky for me. We received DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and assistance you guys have given me from time to time. Expat forum rock!!!


Many hearty congratulations dear sarkar,

Enjoy the golden moments... :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Thanks a lot Anesha.....


anesha said:


> Congrats Siva...best of luck with your move


----------



## dear2ujan

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats your timelines please


Thanks


----------



## dear2ujan

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks a lot Anesha.....


Congrats


----------



## sivakumar s s

navz17 said:


> Congrats Siva !


THanks a lot Navz....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi Siva,
> Congratz..glad bout ya..
> Coz I saw how much effort u put on helping others..Really appreciate it.Good luck with ur next initiatives.:second:
> 
> Rgds


Thanks a lot Auzidreamer,

All because of god's grace and support from good friends like you all..


----------



## rahul singh

*VISA 190 Social Security*

Hi,

My occupation comes under ANZSCO Code 223112 (Recruitment Consultant) and i have received a positive skill assessment from VETASSESS also. I have also scored 7 band score in all in IELTS. Since i can apply for VISA 190, i have a query regarding the differentiation between VISA 189 & 190. Is there any differentiation in terms of social security benefits, Health Schemes, Kids schooling etc? Please let me know what all social security benefits are allowed for VISA 190 holder.

thanks & regards
Rahul


----------



## prince1428

Congrats dear Siva....


----------



## asimkhan_51

Alhamduililah Alhamduililah Alhamduililah 

I got visa granted just today.... I am veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Happy..

Wish you all members best of luck


----------



## prince1428

Dear all can somebody pls help me by letting me know that when SA and. ACT will accept applications for pharma people i.e medical representatives ANZSCO 225412 I have positive skill assessment from VETASSESS ( 25/7/2014) and also got the minimum bands required for IELTS. since 1st July this profession is under special condotion. If somebody have some information pls do share.


----------



## adnan.khan

*189 Visa Case Officer not Assigned yet*

Dears,

History:

I lodged Visa application *under category 189 on 20th November 2014*, for me and my wife(as Migrating Dependent). I have attached all the documents, including Health assessment of me and wife. 

This is the message which started appearing

"Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."

The only document left is the IELTS examination which she will take on 29th January as there were no schedules available in my city.:fingerscrossed:

Questions :
*
1. What could be the reasons now CO has not been assigned?
2. When I submitted my EOI my age was 32, in coming feb i will be 33. Will this affect my application?
3. Below mentioned message is still appearing on application although i have submitted character certificates issued from our countries authorities and form 80 for both me and my wife.*

"Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" 


Regards,
Adnan


----------



## prince1428

adnan.khan said:


> Dears,
> 
> History:
> 
> I lodged Visa application under category 189 on 20th November 2014, for me and my wife(as Migrating Dependent). I have attached all the documents, including Health assessment of me and wife.
> 
> This is the message which started appearing
> 
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> The only document left is the IELTS examination which she will take on 29th January as there were no schedules available in my city.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Questions :
> 
> 1. What could be the reasons now CO has not been assigned?
> 2. When I submitted my EOI my age was 32, in coming feb i will be 33. Will this affect my application?
> 3. Below mentioned message is still appearing on application although i have submitted character certificates issued from our countries authorities and form 80 for both me and my wife.
> 
> "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> Regards,
> Adnan


No idea mate as I am very new in the process of migration and in this forum


----------



## siva19

adnan.khan said:


> Dears,
> 
> History:
> 
> I lodged Visa application *under category 189 on 20th November 2014*, for me and my wife(as Migrating Dependent). I have attached all the documents, including Health assessment of me and wife.
> 
> This is the message which started appearing
> 
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> The only document left is the IELTS examination which she will take on 29th January as there were no schedules available in my city.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Questions :
> *
> 1. What could be the reasons now CO has not been assigned?
> 2. When I submitted my EOI my age was 32, in coming feb i will be 33. Will this affect my application?
> 3. Below mentioned message is still appearing on application although i have submitted character certificates issued from our countries authorities and form 80 for both me and my wife.*
> 
> "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Adnan


Reg - Health message - it means clear -No worries on that.

Reg - Character assessment message - ignore that one it will appear even if you upload form 80.


----------



## QasimAslam

adnan.khan said:


> Dears,
> 
> History:
> 
> I lodged Visa application *under category 189 on 20th November 2014*, for me and my wife(as Migrating Dependent). I have attached all the documents, including Health assessment of me and wife.
> 
> This is the message which started appearing
> 
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> The only document left is the IELTS examination which she will take on 29th January as there were no schedules available in my city.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Questions :
> *
> 1. What could be the reasons now CO has not been assigned?
> 2. When I submitted my EOI my age was 32, in coming feb i will be 33. Will this affect my application?
> 3. Below mentioned message is still appearing on application although i have submitted character certificates issued from our countries authorities and form 80 for both me and my wife.*
> 
> "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Adnan


1. Haven't CO Contacted you yet? OR received status is not appearing for your documents? who finalized your medicals? May be your CO is already assigned.
2. After invitation, i don't think age matters.
3. Yes you have to provide your and your wife's form-80 and form 1221 at the earliest. Otherwise CO will ask for them at later stage.


----------



## asimkhan_51

adnan.khan said:


> Dears,
> 
> History:
> 
> I lodged Visa application *under category 189 on 20th November 2014*, for me and my wife(as Migrating Dependent). I have attached all the documents, including Health assessment of me and wife.
> 
> This is the message which started appearing
> 
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."
> 
> The only document left is the IELTS examination which she will take on 29th January as there were no schedules available in my city.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Questions :
> *
> 1. What could be the reasons now CO has not been assigned?
> 2. When I submitted my EOI my age was 32, in coming feb i will be 33. Will this affect my application?
> 3. Below mentioned message is still appearing on application although i have submitted character certificates issued from our countries authorities and form 80 for both me and my wife.*
> 
> "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Adnan


Salam Dear
With my litle knowledge i can share my experience rest senior will guide u better.
* You may write an email to ask about your case
*IELTS is must... may be CO not assigned as your documents (IELTS) not completed. this could be the reason.
*No your age will not affect as you submitted your application when you were 32.
* As I am from Pakistan and applied from UAE and it takes more than 3 months. After 3 months i sent an email and phoned directly to Australia (exactly 115 days after Co assigned and 101 days after last document submitted)

So you have to be very calm and keep patience . But I suggest you to send an email and also try to call on +61131881.

Wish you all the Best of luck


----------



## sivakumar s s

mohindnair said:


> Congrats Sivakumar!!!!
> Hehehe!!
> U r an antic piece!
> I would check by email atleast 10 times everyday for the golden mail....
> In ur case the email was waiting to be seen for one full day...
> What a paradox........
> Well happy to hear..
> U had done a nice job in the forum...
> God had given the grant for ur good work.
> Also ur occupation of spatial scientist may have boosted ur grant....


Thank u once again Mohindnair...

*I am not that worth for you big words.......* I actually expect it in Jan last week, May be got it soon by god's grace.

As you said, My occupation might played an important factor.


----------



## dear2ujan

asimkhan_51 said:


> Alhamduililah Alhamduililah Alhamduililah
> 
> I got visa granted just today.... I am veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Happy..
> 
> Wish you all members best of luck


Congrats. With the help of Allah, I also received my Visa Grant today in 189 subclass. 

What is your profession for skilled migration? What is your city and contact number in Pakistan? Am Pakistani, therefore, want to remain in contact


----------



## adnan.khan

Thank you all for your responses and guidance!

Let me call and email to check the status


----------



## Raviinc

Do certain occupations get processed faster during visa grants or is it done as per waiting list.


----------



## prattech

*Will this cause 189 rejection - please help with your comments*

Hello All, this is brief background of how i claimed 5 points for experience.

Analyst Programmer - First 2 yrs - Not relevant since this would be required to be considered as skilled along with ICT major degree
Analyst Programmer - 1 yr - relevant
Related occupation - 2 yrs - relevant..

My designation for first year was post-graduate trainee( B2, AP1 - which means band 2 , analyst programmer 1) per offer letter and salary slips. 
However, my experience letter & reference letter has designation as Analyst Programmer. 
Additionally, Form 16 of first year has designation as Analyst Programmer.

Will this cause an issue while CO proesses my application, I can make him understand that Post-graduate trainee is just a title and I was actually " Band 2 , analyst programmer " ( offer letter doesn't say this fullform)


----------



## XINGSINGH

asimkhan_51 said:


> Alhamduililah Alhamduililah Alhamduililah
> 
> I got visa granted just today.... I am veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Happy..
> 
> Wish you all members best of luck


Congrats asim


----------



## QasimAslam

Dear Friends who got the grant. Congrats on the positive result of your efforts. 

Kindly also update the tracker, so that your timelines can help the others in queue.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...hIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&f=true&noheader=true&gid=29


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> Congrats Siva


Thank u lot Usha, 

I could remember, how helpful you are in my IELTS preparation and vetassess time.

A Big applause to you for support and cooperation in this forum. :clap2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Aksh said:


> Congrats Siva and Msarkarexpat


THanks a lot Aksh.....


----------



## Nimish_tanna

Do not use y axis. I know a few people who have been duped by them! Always go for a mara consultant or else file on your own, if you are confident and have all the required knowledge



alok.ibshyd said:


> dear fellow members,
> 
> request kind guidance on visa application for australia.
> 
> I have 6+ years experience as branch manager in bank. Hence skill set 149914 (financial institution branch manager) is mentioned in sponsored occupations list (csol) however it is not there in skilled occupation list (sol).
> 
> So my queries are :-
> 1. Should i go for cat 189 visa or cat 190 visa?
> 2. Should i take help from migrating agent like y-axis or independently i should apply?
> 
> Will really appreciate someone's guidance on this.
> 
> Rgds


----------



## sivakumar s s

mehul.dalki said:


> Congrats Siva......
> 
> Best wishes for your future........:dance:


Thanks a lot mehul,

My best wishes for your VET result. Hope to hear a glad news from you soon.


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Great Yaaaar shiva.... what a moment..... enjoy.... you had it pretty fast i guess....


Thanks a lot dear VRS

You are always right.... I got it in 41 days..

May be because of your all support.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Guys please help me. 

I had applied for 189 on dec 2nd. Refer my timeline. I am waiting for the grant. Presently i am working in oman and got one great offer from a reputed automation company in Bangalore today. It's kind of a profile i was waiting for all these days. 

They train me in softwares which will be of great help over time. Now i am yet to confirm the offer. I love to take this offer in b'lore. Can i activate the 189 visa this year and plan my relocation to Australia after 2 or 3 years after gaining the desired experience. (This concern is established even in Australia). 

Will the visa rules accept this scenario. 

Please help me.


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Congrats Siva SS,what is FRONT PAGE and what is APPLICANT PAGE?



Hi VRS

In Front Page : FINALISED instead of In-Progess

In applicant page: For each applicant a GRANTED message is displayed and also link to get VISA GRANT letter.


----------



## Nimish_tanna

sudhindrags said:


> I think you should give a call to them. Wow.. they did employment verification also!!!


Hi,

I did send them an email and they replied saying my application is under assessment and they have all my documents and will get in touch if they need any further information!

This was on 22nd Dec. Since then, again no news coz they were off till 5th Jan. Its a bloody anxious wait!


----------



## QasimAslam

rkrishnaraj said:


> Guys please help me.
> 
> I had applied for 189 on dec 2nd. Refer my timeline. I am waiting for the grant. Presently i am working in oman and got one great offer from a reputed automation company in Bangalore today. It's kind of a profile i was waiting for all these days.
> 
> They train me in softwares which will be of great help over time. Now i am yet to confirm the offer. I love to take this offer in b'lore. Can i activate the 189 visa this year and plan my relocation to Australia after 2 or 3 years after gaining the desired experience. (This concern is established even in Australia).
> 
> Will the visa rules accept this scenario.
> 
> Please help me.


I think you should read the requirements for Australian Citizenship first. 

Once you land in Australia, you will be a PR. and for five years you can travel in an out of the country for unlimited times during 5 years. If you do not travel, you are always a PR. no need for renewal of the visa. 

But if you want to remain out of Australia for more than 3 years out of 5 years. your PR will be cancelled. 

In order for your PR to remain activated you have to live in Australia for full 2 years or 730 days. 

Secondly, if you stayed in Oz for 2 years out of 5 years, and at the end of the visa duration, you want to go outside of Oz, you need RRV (resident return visa 155). 

Lastly, to be a citizen, you are required to stay in australia for 4 years with 90 days absence each year. and you will be eligible for citizenship. 

Hope this answers your question. decide accordingly.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Hi Laura,

As suggested by VRS, 189 is the best option and there is no comparison.

Wait until 189 JAN 9th round and later re-think about QLD.

Hopefully you will get 189 on that day.

In the mean time, if you wish explore more about QLD SS:
Please check these links

Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa | Migration Queensland

http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/Settlement-Funds_skilled.pdf

Best Regards
Siva





laura2112 said:


> hi guys I was hoping someone could help me? My husband and I just received an email inviting us to apply for the 190 visa for Queensland ? does anyone know limitations with this visa, cost and expected completion times?
> 
> I know they need financial evidence we currently have around £13000 saved but plan on having more than enough by September 2015. Will this stop us getting the visa?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions we were expecting the 189 visa so haven't read up on 190.
> 
> Huge tia ???





VRS said:


> Hi, since its a 190 visa, you will be forced to stay with that state for a period of 2 years. You should work only in Queenlandfor 2 years since your landing. Later you can decide to move anywhere.
> 
> Also, the advantage you get is they will give you additional 5 points from their side.
> 
> Of all the states, Queenland is the one which demands high savings to be shown in bank accounts. I fail understand why as we are going to Australia to live and earn. Leave me puzzled.
> 
> Please wait for 189 invitation. I guess you have selected all kinds of visa while filing your EOI. Please wait for 189 to have more independence. Incase you are stranded on 55 points, then you have no option but to go for a State Sponsorship.
> 
> Hope much of it is clear. Any other doubts may also be asked.
> 
> Another Expat Sivakumar S S knows more about State Sponsorships... he could help you more.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## QasimAslam

QasimAslam said:


> I think you should read the requirements for Australian Citizenship first.
> 
> Once you land in Australia, you will be a PR. and for five years you can travel in an out of the country for unlimited times during 5 years. If you do not travel, you are always a PR. no need for renewal of the visa.
> 
> But if you want to remain out of Australia for more than 3 years out of 5 years. your PR will be cancelled.
> 
> In order for your PR to remain activated you have to live in Australia for full 2 years or 730 days.
> 
> Secondly, if you stayed in Oz for 2 years out of 5 years, and at the end of the visa duration, you want to go outside of Oz, you need RRV (resident return visa 155).
> 
> Lastly, to be a citizen, you are required to stay in australia for 4 years with 90 days absence each year. and you will be eligible for citizenship.
> 
> Hope this answers your question. decide accordingly.


For further info on Citizenship, download forms 1290 and 1300.


----------



## rkrishnaraj

QasimAslam said:


> I think you should read the requirements for Australian Citizenship first.
> 
> Once you land in Australia, you will be a PR. and for five years you can travel in an out of the country for unlimited times during 5 years. If you do not travel, you are always a PR. no need for renewal of the visa.
> 
> But if you want to remain out of Australia for more than 3 years out of 5 years. your PR will be cancelled.
> 
> In order for your PR to remain activated you have to live in Australia for full 2 years or 730 days.
> 
> Secondly, if you stayed in Oz for 2 years out of 5 years, and at the end of the visa duration, you want to go outside of Oz, you need RRV (resident return visa 155).
> 
> Lastly, to be a citizen, you are required to stay in australia for 4 years with 120 days absence each year. and you will be eligible for citizenship.
> 
> Hope this answers your question. decide accordingly.


Ill go through the rules again. From this post, i can see that i can work in india for another 2 years and then plan my relocation accordingly. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## farania

Hi
I'm from Bangladesh. I want to migrate to Australia under teacher skill. But it requires a one year initial teaching certificate. Can u please advise me which certificate is applicable for Bangladesh or Asia ?
or if there is any other better option to migrate then please help me with it.
thank you.


----------



## QasimAslam

rkrishnaraj said:


> Ill go through the rules again. From this post, i can see that i can work in india for another 2 years and then plan my relocation accordingly. Correct me if I am wrong.


I think you should join in india now.

Call DIBP to check the date on which they recieved your medicals. From that onwards, you can land in Oz within one year. 

Land there in the last month. Activate your PR and come again to India. within this period already you have one year of your job. and now your PR starts. 

After this you can work for 1 year or 3 years in India, depending upon if you want to be a citizen or PR in Oz.


----------



## mohindnair

dear2ujan said:


> I am pleased to inform all my friends on this forum that I have received Direct Visa Grant. Thanks to Almight Allah and thanks to you all. This all happened due to your prayers and best wishes.
> 
> Best wishes for all those friends who are waiting for their grant


Congrats Bhai!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raviinc said:


> Congrats Siva! Thanks for being so helpfull on the forum. You broke the record mate 41 days!! For academic interest what the timeline for the quickest grant. Any info.


Thanks Raviinc.....

someone got in 8 days... too in 190 category...


----------



## mohindnair

asimkhan_51 said:


> Alhamduililah Alhamduililah Alhamduililah
> 
> I got visa granted just today.... I am veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Happy..
> 
> Wish you all members best of luck


Asim Bhai!!!
Congrats!!!
Allah ney baat suhn hi li...
Baut pareshan they kuch dino sey!!!
Accha laga sunkey ki aapko grant mil gayi....


----------



## sivakumar s s

philip123 said:


> Congratulations Siva and msarkarexpat!!! Its a wonderful start to the New Year!!


THanks dear philip


----------



## amolpathak

I have front loaded form 80 for me & dependent spouse, should I also front load form 1221? Need some expert advice.


----------



## sivakumar s s

spikersandhu said:


> Congrats Dear Siva !


Thanks lot dear Spikersandhu


----------



## sivakumar s s

dear2ujan said:


> I am pleased to inform all my friends on this forum that I have received Direct Visa Grant. Thanks to Almight Allah and thanks to you all. This all happened due to your prayers and best wishes.
> 
> Best wishes for all those friends who are waiting for their grant


Many hearty congratulations 

Dear2ujan won the :first:

Enjoy the cheerful moments


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks a lot dear VRS
> 
> You are always right.... I got it in 41 days..
> 
> May be because of your all support.


Jai Shri Krishna, you have helped many people and its a blessing. I hope and pray for my grant soon. 

Have great time brother, please dont leave the forum as many ppl will need your expertise.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Thanks lot dear prince


prince1428 said:


> Congrats dear Siva....


----------



## sivakumar s s

asimkhan_51 said:


> Alhamduililah Alhamduililah Alhamduililah
> 
> I got visa granted just today.... I am veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Happy..
> 
> Wish you all members best of luck


It really very happy to get the golden news from you...

You won the cup :first: yes its all because of GOD's Grace....

Enjoy the :cheer2: moments.....................


----------



## MMS

adnan.khan said:


> Dears, History: I lodged Visa application under category 189 on 20th November 2014, for me and my wife(as Migrating Dependent). I have attached all the documents, including Health assessment of me and wife. This is the message which started appearing "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter." The only document left is the IELTS examination which she will take on 29th January as there were no schedules available in my city.:fingerscrossed: Questions : 1. What could be the reasons now CO has not been assigned? 2. When I submitted my EOI my age was 32, in coming feb i will be 33. Will this affect my application? 3. Below mentioned message is still appearing on application although i have submitted character certificates issued from our countries authorities and form 80 for both me and my wife. "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" Regards, Adnan


Your age is calculated at the time of invitation and does not matter after words.
So even if u turn 33 URE points will be same as they were at the time of invitation. 
Your EOI is freezed when u get invitation and the CO will assess he freezed EOI so no worries


----------



## QasimAslam

Tracker January so far:

189 --> 1 Visa
msarkar_expat(6 Jan)

190 --> 3 Visa
sivakumar s s (5 Jan)
El Hoss (6 Jan)
soeid (6 Jan)


Only 4 in tracker so far, others have not updated


----------



## Raviinc

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks Raviinc.....
> 
> someone got in 8 days... too in 190 category...


That's at lightning speed! Any idea which occupation.


----------



## sivakumar s s

prince1428 said:


> Dear all can somebody pls help me by letting me know that when SA and. ACT will accept applications for pharma people i.e medical representatives ANZSCO 225412 I have positive skill assessment from VETASSESS ( 25/7/2014) and also got the minimum bands required for IELTS. since 1st July this profession is under special condotion. If somebody have some information pls do share.


Do check this site every week for updates as SA is updating on weekly basis.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/

Hope for the best and pray your occupation to go up in the ladder.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raviinc said:


> Do certain occupations get processed faster during visa grants or is it done as per waiting list.


mostly by waiting list.. Assigned to different teams.....

Also, they follow

1.Guidelines/instructions from Australian parliament or government from time to time.(special case)
2. Occupations with high availability at that time will also be given prior importance. (Read somewhere in the thread....)
3. 190 is faster than 189...


----------



## sivakumar s s

Nimish_tanna said:


> Do not use y axis. I know a few people who have been duped by them! Always go for a mara consultant or else file on your own, if you are confident and have all the required knowledge


Most of the AGENTS are bit slow only not Y-axis is an exception..

Though i processed through the Agent, I would suggest to follow this forum and goahead by own.

I feel each stage, my agent took 2-3 weeks for their side. Also they are not proactive....

Start the process by reading Mainik thread which is very helpful,


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Jai Shri Krishna, you have helped many people and its a blessing. I hope and pray for my grant soon.
> 
> Have great time brother, please dont leave the forum as many ppl will need your expertise.


*My sincere wishes to you to get DIRECT GRANT soon. 

Any update on your US pcc (FBI)

Hopefully I will be in the forum. Its like a kind of addiction, so it is difficult to move away from this thread.....

Though there are many threads, I can say this is the GOLDEN THREAD.*


----------



## asimkhan_51

asimkhan_51 said:


> Alhamduililah Alhamduililah Alhamduililah
> 
> I got visa granted just today.... I am veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Happy..
> 
> Wish you all members best of luck


I am very thankful to Siva Kumar who is really really helpful person of the forum. God bless


----------



## asimkhan_51

mohindnair said:


> Asim Bhai!!!
> Congrats!!!
> Allah ney baat suhn hi li...
> Baut pareshan they kuch dino sey!!!
> Accha laga sunkey ki aapko grant mil gayi....


Thank you bro. 
app sab logoo ki duaain hian aur Allah ka ehsaan. Thanks to every one who support and help me specially Siva kumar and you always guide .

Thanks and best of luck to all of you


----------



## asimkhan_51

sivakumar s s said:


> It really very happy to get the golden news from you...
> 
> You won the cup :first: yes its all because of GOD's Grace....
> 
> Enjoy the :cheer2: moments.....................


Thank you bro... its all because of your help and Almighty Allah... 
Congratulations to you too you also got it... I am happy for you
God bless bro


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raviinc said:


> That's at lightning speed! Any idea which occupation.


Name was wiped by some miscreants and occupation is not updated 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29

Row no: 317

1-Oct-2014 190	2-Oct-2014	5-Oct-2014	9-Oct-2014	China Brisbane Team 33	Offshore	NSW	1	8	Independent


----------



## Ps14

Hi Guys,

Australian embassy has contacted my current employer for the verification and the details has been passed on to my current manager by our HR... has this happen with any1 of you ?

I was shell shocked today when he called me for discussion


----------



## Visaradha

Hi all....can someone tell me....in case if we front load documents bit late from the date of lodging the Visa application( almost 2 weeks after visa lodging). Will this effect the time for visa granting or will it be same...
My Agent is very lazy in front loading all the documents and if i say that i will upload for myself, he is not accepting to that and finally he front loaded all the documents yesterday after 2 and a half weeks of visa lodging.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Visaradha said:


> Hi all....can someone tell me....in case if we front load documents bit late from the date of lodging the Visa application( almost 2 weeks after visa lodging). Will this effect the time for visa granting or will it be same...
> My Agent is very lazy in front loading all the documents and if i say that i will upload for myself, he is not accepting to that and finally he front loaded all the documents yesterday after 2 and a half weeks of visa lodging.
> Thanks in advance.


no impact.. But before CO's allocation.....

If someone doing on their own, need to be very careful in uploading documents under Evidence type and document type as it will ease CO's work.


----------



## expat_2014

sivakumar s s said:


> Most of the AGENTS are bit slow only not Y-axis is an exception..
> 
> Though i processed through the Agent, I would suggest to follow this forum and goahead by own.
> 
> I feel each stage, my agent took 2-3 weeks for their side. Also they are not proactive....
> 
> Start the process by reading Mainik thread which is very helpful,



Hi,

Could you please provide link to "Mainik thread "

Thanks in Advance !!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

expat_2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please provide link to "Mainik thread "
> 
> Thanks in Advance !!!


all the best

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## BretSavage

Congratz siva...now the real fight starts...all the very best...very happy for you.


----------



## fly2shashi

Ps14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Australian embassy has contacted my current employer for the verification and the details has been passed on to my current manager by our HR... has this happen with any1 of you ?
> 
> I was shell shocked today when he called me for discussion


Verification is done randomly. Haven't seen happening to many people in this forum though, remember a post by TheExpatriate that the verification happened for his employment.

I would have loved to see your face when your manager might have asked - *So, why are processing your AU PR, are you not interested to continue in this project? what are your next plans?  * 

SS


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ps14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Australian embassy has contacted my current employer for the verification and the details has been passed on to my current manager by our HR... has this happen with any1 of you ?
> 
> I was shell shocked today when he called me for discussion


Did they spoke on contact number you have given or different one


----------



## ravsingh

XINGSINGH said:


> Did they spoke on contact number you have given or different one


Guys pls update the tracker for 189 and 190 visa it will help all of us.thanks


----------



## ParadiseSoul

QasimAslam said:


> I think you should read the requirements for Australian Citizenship first.
> 
> Once you land in Australia, you will be a PR. and for five years you can travel in an out of the country for unlimited times during 5 years. If you do not travel, you are always a PR. no need for renewal of the visa.
> 
> But if you want to remain out of Australia for more than 3 years out of 5 years. your PR will be cancelled.
> 
> In order for your PR to remain activated you have to live in Australia for full 2 years or 730 days.
> 
> Secondly, if you stayed in Oz for 2 years out of 5 years, and at the end of the visa duration, you want to go outside of Oz, you need RRV (resident return visa 155).
> 
> Lastly, to be a citizen, you are required to stay in australia for 4 years with 90 days absence each year. and you will be eligible for citizenship.
> 
> Hope this answers your question. decide accordingly.


Dear Qasim,

What is the source of below info?

"But if you want to remain out of Australia for more than 3 years out of 5 years. your PR will be cancelled. 

In order for your PR to remain activated you have to live in Australia for full 2 years or 730 days."


----------



## Visaradha

sivakumar s s said:


> no impact.. But before CO's allocation.....
> 
> If someone doing on their own, need to be very careful in uploading documents under Evidence type and document type as it will ease CO's work.



Thanks for the reply shiva!!!!
u are very helpful !!!!

Could u please suggest me regarding filling my form 80....I have few queries???
1) Whether I have to give the details of all the countries I had stayed in the past 10 years including the addresses???
2) If it is the case,in form 80 there are only 5 columns available to furnish the 10 years stay, so i have more than that(i need 6 columns) and my stay in those countries is less than 6 months always...What to do in this case???
Please help in regarding this!!!
Thanks in advance.....


----------



## mohindnair

sivakumar s s said:


> Most of the AGENTS are bit slow only not Y-axis is an exception..
> 
> Though i processed through the Agent, I would suggest to follow this forum and goahead by own.
> 
> I feel each stage, my agent took 2-3 weeks for their side. Also they are not proactive....
> 
> Start the process by reading Mainik thread which is very helpful,


Yeah...
Its true.
Agents take lot of money and are also slow...
For them, it is only matter of money..
For us, its life and career.
In Hindi as we say 'apni baap ki jaata hai'. Agent ka kya jaata???
But in the initial I went through agent bcoz I felt the process very lengthy and confusing..
So went through agent....


----------



## apatel5917

Hi,

I have a question regarding from 80. Is it a mandatory form to be filled and uploaded or only if asked for ?

Also do we need to have our old passport / s uploaded or only the most recent one that has not expired ?

If anyone can please advise on this.

Regards,


----------



## rafaelisabella

apatel5917 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question regarding from 80. Is it a mandatory form to be filled and uploaded or only if asked for ?
> 
> Also do we need to have our old passport / s uploaded or only the most recent one that has not expired ?
> 
> If anyone can please advise on this.
> 
> Regards,


It's not mandatory but some people front load it anyway. I may have to fill in this form because there are some gaps in my career experience (unemployed time), but I'll wait for the CO to request it anyway. No need to upload your old passport unless the CO asks for it. Hope it helps!


----------



## rafaelisabella

Visaradha said:


> Thanks for the reply shiva!!!!
> u are very helpful !!!!
> 
> Could u please suggest me regarding filling my form 80....I have few queries???
> 1) Whether I have to give the details of all the countries I had stayed in the past 10 years including the addresses???
> 2) If it is the case,in form 80 there are only 5 columns available to furnish the 10 years stay, so i have more than that(i need 6 columns) and my stay in those countries is less than 6 months always...What to do in this case???
> Please help in regarding this!!!
> Thanks in advance.....


1) No need to include the address if you're talking about question #19. If you're talking about question #18, then you need to provide full addresses and you can use question #55 for additional columns if needed.
2) Whatever does not fit the space available, you need to put in Part T - Additional Information (question #55) in the last page of form 80.


----------



## talexpat

asimkhan_51 said:


> Alhamduililah Alhamduililah Alhamduililah
> 
> I got visa granted just today.... I am veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Happy..
> 
> Wish you all members best of luck


Masha Allah, it is very good to know that you have received visa today...:dance:

Please confirm if the subclass you applied for was 189. Secondly, do you think front-loading PCC/med played its part?

Alhamdulillah, Also, it is good that we are now seeing grants for Pakistani 189 applicants in shorter time than before. Is it okay if we can assume processing time has improved after July 2014 or we had shorter times in the past as well? I know it varies from case to case but still whats the majority receiving?


----------



## mohindnair

apatel5917 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question regarding from 80. Is it a mandatory form to be filled and uploaded or only if asked for ?
> 
> Also do we need to have our old passport / s uploaded or only the most recent one that has not expired ?
> 
> If anyone can please advise on this.
> 
> Regards,


No.
Its not mandatory...
But its better than the CO asking for it..
Maybe it can lead to direct grant if all other documents are ok for the CO


----------



## apatel5917

rafaelisabella said:


> It's not mandatory but some people front load it anyway. I may have to fill in this form because there are some gaps in my career experience (unemployed time), but I'll wait for the CO to request it anyway. No need to upload your old passport unless the CO asks for it. Hope it helps!


Hi,

Thank you for the response .

When you say you had gap in employment do you mean in the past 10 years you had gap in employment ? as in the visa application they only ask for the past 10 years . 

Also do we have to give over 10 years of experience if we have or only the past 10 years OR only for which we have claimed the points ?

Regards,


----------



## rafaelisabella

apatel5917 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the response .
> 
> When you say you had gap in employment do you mean in the past 10 years you had gap in employment ? as in the visa application they only ask for the past 10 years .
> 
> Also do we have to give over 10 years of experience if we have or only the past 10 years OR only for which we have claimed the points ?
> 
> Regards,


Yes I had some unemployment months in the last 10 years in my career, that's why I think the CO may request form 80 for me.

My agent said that we need to give only the past 10 years and it should cover it all - no matter if it's related to the claimed points or not.


----------



## apatel5917

rafaelisabella said:


> Yes I had some unemployment months in the last 10 years in my career, that's why I think the CO may request form 80 for me.
> 
> My agent said that we need to give only the past 10 years and it should cover it all - no matter if it's related to the claimed points or not.



Do you have any idea about as per your agent how many months of employment gap would trigger the filing of form 80 ? 

I took 4 months off from work and visited family so basically that would be gap right ?

Regards,


----------



## rafaelisabella

apatel5917 said:


> Do you have any idea about as per your agent how many months of employment gap would trigger the filing of form 80 ?
> 
> I took 4 months off from work and visited family so basically that would be gap right ?
> 
> Regards,


He says there's no way to know exactly what triggers the filling of form 80. Some people do not have any gaps in their experience and either way the CO asks them to fill it.

As per my agent, any time off (excluding holiday, vacations, unpaid license, etc.) above 1 month shall be considered such a gap and must be logged in form 80 including how you supported yourself during this time (e.g. savings, depending on family, etc).


----------



## _shel

Just fill up form 80. The more information you can provide the department upfront means it makes their job easier which in turn gets you your visa quicker. 

If you want them to keep asking you for information one bit at a time with months gap in between each request and no processing going on while they wait for it to be delivered to them so it takes a year to grant dont fill it


----------



## rafaelisabella

_shel said:


> Just fill up form 80. The more information you can provide the department upfront means it makes their job easier which in turn gets you your visa quicker.
> 
> If you want them to keep asking you for information one bit at a time with months gap in between each request and no processing going on while they wait for it to be delivered to them so it takes a year to grant dont fill it


Filling up form 80 in advance will certainly not disturb the process. Therefore some people got direct grant without it. Additionally my agent says that theoretically the candidate does not know about form 80 cause it's not mentioned in the docs checklist, so that's why he advised me not to upload it at this time. I have it filled and ready to upload if requested and I would surelly front load it if my process was not being conducted by the agent


----------



## iqraaswad

Hi all,
I am in the process of lodging my visa application after 190 invite. I've a question if someone can help with those.
My spouse have lost two of the passports in 2002 and 2004 consecutively. Though he still remember the number. What to do in this case? I'm also wondering how important it is to attach all the previous passports? 

Thanks


----------



## dear2ujan

Please suggest some good job search engines to get job in Australia


----------



## IndoAUSGirl

dear2ujan said:


> Please suggest some good job search engines to get job in Australia


Received the Golden Mail for all members of the family. lane::second:

Thanks for all the information. 

Please suggest me some good job portal and assistance for job.


----------



## mohindnair

Hi when you had lodged ur visa..
Please update tracker and also ur signature....


----------



## ravsingh

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Received the Golden Mail for all members of the family. lane::second:
> 
> Thanks for all the information.
> 
> Please suggest me some good job portal and assistance for job.


Hi indo Aus, congrats...did u called Dibp..pls share which visa u applied and time line.


----------



## Ps14

fly2shashi said:


> Verification is done randomly. Haven't seen happening to many people in this forum though, remember a post by TheExpatriate that the verification happened for his employment.
> 
> I would have loved to see your face when your manager might have asked - *So, why are processing your AU PR, are you not interested to continue in this project? what are your next plans?  *
> 
> SS


Hi fly2shashi...

My fingers crossed on the verifiction.

Yes, i was so nervous when my manager started asking for the details but at the end of the discussion, he himself started enquiring more on the Visa details and how to go abt it 

He says that he has given the positive response to the embassy.


----------



## Ps14

XINGSINGH said:


> Did they spoke on contact number you have given or different one


Hi XINGSINGH,

Embassy has directly contacted the migration department of my company. and they have forwarded the email to my manager and the colleague who had given the reference. They didnt call ny1.


----------



## rahulprakkat

Hi Guys.

I received the golden mail this morning. Feeling really excited. I want to thank each one of you 
for the advices and support. i will update the tracker.. Thanks u Jesus


----------



## SVD

rahulprakkat said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I received the golden mail this morning. Feeling really excited. I want to thank each one of you
> for the advices and support. i will update the tracker.. Thanks u Jesus


Congratss!!


----------



## mohindnair

rahulprakkat said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I received the golden mail this morning. Feeling really excited. I want to thank each one of you
> for the advices and support. i will update the tracker.. Thanks u Jesus


Congrats Rahul..
Well done...
Rahul has got the grant in 69 days....
Praying to God...
Same happens with me.....:juggle::juggle:


----------



## SVD

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Received the Golden Mail for all members of the family. lane::second:
> 
> Thanks for all the information.
> 
> Please suggest me some good job portal and assistance for job.


Hey IndoAUSGirl, if you could please Share your time line here... it would be really helpful for other!


----------



## mohindnair

mohindnair said:


> Congrats Rahul..
> Well done...
> Rahul has got the grant in 69 days....
> Praying to God...
> Same happens with me.....:juggle::juggle:


As per the tracker, till October 31, people have got grant barring some blankss.
We don't know whether they have actually not got a grant or they have not updated tracker...
Come on DIBP guys, its time for November guys now.....


----------



## asialanka

Hi

Glad if someone could tell me the best way to upload docs into VISA application 

1. Is it the "attach documents" tab on top right corner 
2. or the list of tabs in the middle of the page stating each of the docs needed

thanks


----------



## amolpathak

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Glad if someone could tell me the best way to upload docs into VISA application
> 
> 1. Is it the "attach documents" tab on top right corner
> 2. or the list of tabs in the middle of the page stating each of the docs needed
> 
> thanks


Best to use option at top right corner, where you can select correct category, options, etc.


----------



## jasbir

mohinder bhai...your grant is on the way...just open the door


----------



## vtiru

Hi all,

Most awaited moment!!.. I have got my grant this morning and super excited. Its a direct grant. A big thanks to all the forum members. Although I was a silent observer here, this forum had been super useful for the immigration process.. Way to go and good luck for all those who are keeping their fingers crossed.


----------



## asialanka

amolpathak said:


> Best to use option at top right corner, where you can select correct category, options, etc.


Thanks Mate


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> *My sincere wishes to you to get DIRECT GRANT soon.
> 
> Any update on your US pcc (FBI)
> 
> Hopefully I will be in the forum. Its like a kind of addiction, so it is difficult to move away from this thread.....
> 
> Though there are many threads, I can say this is the GOLDEN THREAD.*


SKSS bhai, i am harassing the FBI daily.... my file was received on 23/10, they have already opened 22/10. They said i just need to wait for another 24 hrs or so for having my name featured in their database.

Hope they will issue the PCC as soon as possible and I have already sent them an address change request too.

Somthing which was done in 22 days is now taking 96 to 110 days. Pathetic new IT system they have installed which is causing all the delay.


----------



## VRS

apatel5917 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question regarding from 80. Is it a mandatory form to be filled and uploaded or only if asked for ?
> 
> Also do we need to have our old passport / s uploaded or only the most recent one that has not expired ?
> 
> If anyone can please advise on this.
> 
> Regards,


Please fill and upload form80 readily, no need to submit the old passport, but the details have to be given in the form 80. Recent passport needs to be submitted.


----------



## IndoAUSGirl

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Received the Golden Mail for all members of the family. lane::second:
> 
> Thanks for all the information.
> 
> Please suggest me some good job portal and assistance for job.


My timelines 
190l ANZSCO Code: 135112 (ICT Project Manager) | Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7.5 | Total Points : 70 | Invite Received : 29/07/2014 | Visa Lodged - 14/09/2014 | PCC - 20/08/2014 l Medicals :20/11/2014 l Grant : 08/01/2015


----------



## IndoAUSGirl

ravsingh said:


> Hi indo Aus, congrats...did u called Dibp..pls share which visa u applied and time line.


Hi

Thanks . I did not call the DIBP. I am told not to call .


----------



## VRS

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Received the Golden Mail for all members of the family. lane::second:
> 
> Thanks for all the information.
> 
> Please suggest me some good job portal and assistance for job.


Hi IndoAusGirl,

rem we were talking yesday and you received it " the golden mail", very pleasant news.... have a great time!!!


----------



## freak199

IndoAUSGirl said:


> My timelines
> 190l ANZSCO Code: 135112 (ICT Project Manager) | Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7.5 | Total Points : 70 | Invite Received : 29/07/2014 | Visa Lodged - 14/09/2014 | PCC - 20/08/2014 l Medicals :20/11/2014 l Grant : 08/01/2015


Congrats mate...check 

Seek.com.au
frontlineconstruction.com.au
talent2.com.au
forresterproperties.com.au
peoplequicksmart.com.au
nayler.com.au
hays.com.au


Can I ask u why was ur case delayed...

I am also 20 th sep 2014 applicant... Australian Embassy Delhi has been calling my Workplace and also called me today...and enquired...

I am really nervous...as to why they are getting so detail investigation...are they doing it for every one ? Do you have any Idea...

Thanks 
Freak


----------



## VRS

Feels good that the Visa Tracking Sheet will now enter November 2014. Hopefully they do it in a flash. Good luck to all in the forum!!


----------



## freak199

vtiru said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Most awaited moment!!.. I have got my grant this morning and super excited. Its a direct grant. A big thanks to all the forum members. Although I was a silent observer here, this forum had been super useful for the immigration process.. Way to go and good luck for all those who are keeping their fingers crossed.




I am also 20 th sep 2014 applicant... Australian Embassy Delhi has been calling my Workplace and also called me today...and enquired...

I am really nervous...as to why they are getting so detail investigation...are they doing it for every one ? Do you have any Idea...

Thanks 
Freak


----------



## VRS

freak199 said:


> I am also 20 th sep 2014 applicant... Australian Embassy Delhi has been calling my Workplace and also called me today...and enquired...
> 
> I am really nervous...as to why they are getting so detail investigation...are they doing it for every one ? Do you have any Idea...
> 
> Thanks
> Freak


Oh that sounds a little tensed.... are they calling only your current employer or have they also called your earlier employers??


----------



## VRS

freak199 said:


> I am also 20 th sep 2014 applicant... Australian Embassy Delhi has been calling my Workplace and also called me today...and enquired...
> 
> I am really nervous...as to why they are getting so detail investigation...are they doing it for every one ? Do you have any Idea...
> 
> Thanks
> Freak


But Freak,

dont worry, answer them as calmly as possible. Its a routine. They will call for a few and for a few they dont. Update your signature to understand better.


----------



## Thao

How are you fellow travelers, I've been a silent follower of this forum for a long time and it has taught me a lot, I applied on 20th Nov and I got my grant letter today 8th,Thanks to the experts in this forum I was able to apply by myself without an agent. Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## spikersandhu

*Best of Luck for your future and congratulations again!*


Thao said:


> How are you fellow travelers, I've been a silent follower of this forum for a long time and it has taught me a lot, I applied on 20th Nov and I got my grant letter today 8th,Thanks to the experts in this forum I was able to apply by myself without an agent. Thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## Auzidreamer

freak199 said:


> I am also 20 th sep 2014 applicant... Australian Embassy Delhi has been calling my Workplace and also called me today...and enquired...
> 
> I am really nervous...as to why they are getting so detail investigation...are they doing it for every one ? Do you have any Idea...
> 
> Thanks
> Freak


Hi Freak,

Dun worry there wont b an issue.They call for few people.Anyway u and the employer got calls from the Delhi embassy or DIBP?

And what did they ask from u?

Rgds


----------



## QasimAslam

ParadiseSoul said:


> Dear Qasim,
> 
> What is the source of below info?
> 
> "But if you want to remain out of Australia for more than 3 years out of 5 years. your PR will be cancelled.
> 
> In order for your PR to remain activated you have to live in Australia for full 2 years or 730 days."


Dear Paradisesoul, 
You can see it under requirements for RRV(155 or 157). I am pasting for your reference. 

*Main eligibility requirements for 155 visa*
.
The key eligibility requirements for the Subclass 155 and 157 Resident Return visas are outlined below:
155 visa which is valid for 5 years – in the last 5 years that precedes the lodgement of your RRV application, you have been in Australia as a permanent resident for at least 2 years out of the 5. You must satisfy this requirement to obtain a 155 RRV that is valid for 5 years
155 visa which is valid for 1 year – you have been in Australia for at least 1 day in the last 5 years as the holder of a permanent residency visa and you have substantial, business, cultural, employment and/or personal ties to Australia which are of benefit to Australia (explained below)
155 visa which is valid for 1 year – since the grant of your permanent residency visa, you have been absent from Australia for a period of 5 years of more, there are compelling reasons for your absence (explained below) and you have substantial, business, cultural, employment and/or personal ties to Australia which are of benefit to Australia
157 visa which is valid for 3 months – you have been in Australia for at least 1 day in the last 5 years as the holder of a permanent residency visa and ‘compelling and compassionate reasons’ that caused your last departure from Australia OR if you are in Australia and need to travel, you can show a compelling and compassionate reason for having to leave Australia


*Substantial ties requirement*
..
You can show substantial ties by having business, cultural, employment and/or personal ties.


----------



## TheExpatriate

ParadiseSoul said:


> Dear Qasim,
> 
> What is the source of below info?
> 
> "But if you want to remain out of Australia for more than 3 years out of 5 years. your PR will be cancelled.
> 
> In order for your PR to remain activated you have to live in Australia for full 2 years or 730 days."


this information is wrong on so many levels.

You can fly to Oz before your FED and take the first flight back home, then remain home for almost the entire period, then you can show up in Australia 1 day before it expires, and live there happily ever after (live, work, study, and most importantly, legally) till God decides to end your days on planet earth.

Only problem is, if you leave after expiry, you can't go back.


----------



## louisam

PR won't be cancelled if you stay outside more than 3 years out of 5 years. It is the valid travel authority which gets expired after 5 years and not the eligibility for benefits and citizenship. You can enter australia even on the the 5th year(given that you have already made the initial entry prior to that). But the problem in making a permanent move to Australia very close to the 5 year point, puts you under a risk of not able to obtain a Resident Return Visa immediately and jeopardises any international travel plans.

What mentioned above about RRV(155 or 157) is correct. But if you are not planning to leave Australia then it is not a problem. You can stay inside indefinitely.


----------



## TheExpatriate

QasimAslam said:


> Dear Paradisesoul,
> You can see it under requirements for RRV(155 or 157). I am pasting for your reference.
> 
> *Main eligibility requirements for 155 visa*
> .
> The key eligibility requirements for the Subclass 155 and 157 Resident Return visas are outlined below:
> 155 visa which is valid for 5 years – in the last 5 years that precedes the lodgement of your RRV application, you have been in Australia as a permanent resident for at least 2 years out of the 5. You must satisfy this requirement to obtain a 155 RRV that is valid for 5 years
> 155 visa which is valid for 1 year – you have been in Australia for at least 1 day in the last 5 years as the holder of a permanent residency visa and you have substantial, business, cultural, employment and/or personal ties to Australia which are of benefit to Australia (explained below)
> 155 visa which is valid for 1 year – since the grant of your permanent residency visa, you have been absent from Australia for a period of 5 years of more, there are compelling reasons for your absence (explained below) and you have substantial, business, cultural, employment and/or personal ties to Australia which are of benefit to Australia
> 157 visa which is valid for 3 months – you have been in Australia for at least 1 day in the last 5 years as the holder of a permanent residency visa and ‘compelling and compassionate reasons’ that caused your last departure from Australia OR if you are in Australia and need to travel, you can show a compelling and compassionate reason for having to leave Australia
> 
> 
> *Substantial ties requirement*
> ..
> You can show substantial ties by having business, cultural, employment and/or personal ties.



Please do not mislead forum members.

Not getting an RRV does not mean your PR is cancelled. It means you cannot exit and re-enter Australia, however, your PR remains valid as long as you enter Australia before its expiry, and NO, you do not have to live 2 out of 5 years to keep it active.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

TheExpatriate:In all cases, you statement holds true... 

QasimAslam: topic you are referring to is to conditions post initial 5 years of PR, and in event that you have to leave Australia and return. 



TheExpatriate said:


> Please do not mislead forum members.
> 
> Not getting an RRV does not mean your PR is cancelled. It means you cannot exit and re-enter Australia, however, your PR remains valid as long as you enter Australia before its expiry, and NO, you do not have to live 2 out of 5 years to keep it active.


----------



## Aksh

I'm 31st Oct applicant and I have front loaded all documents. No updates so far .

Can I check with DIBP regarding the status ?


----------



## QasimAslam

TheExpatriate said:


> this information is wrong on so many levels.
> 
> You can fly to Oz before your FED and take the first flight back home, then remain home for almost the entire period, then you can show up in Australia 1 day before it expires, and live there happily ever after (live, work, study, and most importantly, legally) till God decides to end your days on planet earth.
> 
> Only problem is, if you leave after expiry, you can't go back.


If you have not spent 2 years out of 5, and you do not have ties, RRV can be cancelled:

Documents to show your ties with Australia

If you have not spent a total of two years in the last five years in Australia as an Australian permanent resident, *you must provide documents to show that you have substantial ties to Australia.* These could be business, cultural, employment or personal ties with Australia.

Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157) document checklist


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Yes i guess... 



Aksh said:


> I'm 31st Oct applicant and I have front loaded all documents. No updates so far .
> 
> Can I check with DIBP regarding the status ?


----------



## ravsingh

*hii*



Ravi_Pune said:


> Yes i guess...


Guys pls update the tracker..thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

QasimAslam said:


> If you have not spent 2 years out of 5, and you do not have ties, RRV can be cancelled:
> 
> Documents to show your ties with Australia
> 
> If you have not spent a total of two years in the last five years in Australia as an Australian permanent resident, *you must provide documents to show that you have substantial ties to Australia.* These could be business, cultural, employment or personal ties with Australia.
> 
> Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157) document checklist


*PLEASE DO NOT SPREAD WRONG INFORMATION.*

Not getting an RRV does not mean PR will be cancelled.


----------



## louisam

QasimAslam said:


> If you have not spent 2 years out of 5, and you do not have ties, RRV can be cancelled:
> 
> Documents to show your ties with Australia
> 
> If you have not spent a total of two years in the last five years in Australia as an Australian permanent resident, *you must provide documents to show that you have substantial ties to Australia.* These could be business, cultural, employment or personal ties with Australia.
> 
> Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157) document checklist


Mate, you are talking about a situation when somebody applies for RRV. Please understand what is the purpose of RRV. It is not a PR. RRV is a visa which is required if you are travelling out of Australia and wants to enter Australia post the 5 year period. If you are not travelling out of australia after 5 year period, you don't require RRV. 

As per immi site: *if a permanent resident chooses to travel internationally, they need to ensure they have a permanent visa with a valid travel authority if they wish to return to Australia as a permanent resident.*

RRV is used for this purpose. PR comes with unrestricted travel for first 5 years. Post that period, you need RRV for travel in and out of Australia. If you are not travelling, then don't worry about RRV. Lead a happy life in Aus and forget about PR validity. 

From Wiki:

Holder of permanent residency visas may remain in Australia indefinitely. A 5-year initial visa, which corresponds to the underlying migration scheme, is granted alongside the permanent residency. Until the initial visa expires, the visa holder may leave and re-enter Australia freely. A notable feature of the permanent residency visa is that, even after the initial visa expires, the holder is entitled to stay in Australia indefinitely without breaching immigration regulations.


----------



## ahsan_abbas

I have applied for 189 on 19th November....

I would like to know when is the best time to contact DIBP regarding the query for allocation of my CO...

Thanks.


----------



## QasimAslam

louisam said:


> Mate, you are talking about a situation when somebody applies for RRV. Please understand what is the purpose of RRV. It is not a PR. RRV is a visa which is required if you are travelling out of Australia and wants to enter Australia post the 5 year period. If you are not travelling out of australia after 5 year period, you don't require RRV.
> 
> As per immi site: *if a permanent resident chooses to travel internationally, they need to ensure they have a permanent visa with a valid travel authority if they wish to return to Australia as a permanent resident.*
> 
> RRV is used for this purpose. PR comes with unrestricted travel for first 5 years. Post that period, you need RRV for travel in and out of Australia. If you are not travelling, then don't worry about RRV. Lead a happy life in Aus and forget about PR validity.
> 
> From Wiki:
> 
> Holder of permanent residency visas may remain in Australia indefinitely. A 5-year initial visa, which corresponds to the underlying migration scheme, is granted alongside the permanent residency. Until the initial visa expires, the visa holder may leave and re-enter Australia freely. A notable feature of the permanent residency visa is that, even after the initial visa expires, the holder is entitled to stay in Australia indefinitely without breaching immigration regulations.


If i am wrong in anything, prove me wrong with evidence. May be i have read something wrong somewhere. 

*Louisam:* i appreciate your reply with evidence. 
*TheExpatriate:* i am disappointed. 

One more evidence for my correction: 

Cancellation under s.116

The primary grounds for cancellation of a visa under section 116 are:

The holder has not complied with a condition of the visa
Circumstances which permitted the grant of the visa no longer exist
The presence of the holder in Australia is, or would be, a risk to the health safety or good order of the Australian community
The Department of Immigration may cancel a visa if satisfied that these grounds exist. The procedure is that notice must first be given of the intention to cancel the visa and the holder given an opportunity to respond.

The former Immigration Review Tribunal (IRT) has held that this means that there is a discretion whether to cancel the visa once it is established that the grounds for cancellation exist.

There is no legislative guidance for the exercise of the discretion, although the Department of Immigration has policy guidelines, which set out matters to which decision makers should have regard. In addition to these matters, various international human rights instruments also provide relevant matters for decision makers to consider.

Section 116(3) provides that a visa must be cancelled in certain circumstances. These include the failure of a student to comply with condition 8202, which deals with the satisfaction of course requirements.

A permanent visa cannot be cancelled under s.116 if the holder has lawfully entered Australia. If the holder of a visa has not entered Australia the visa can be cancelled without notice on the grounds in s.116. Cancellation under this provision may be revoked unless the ground for cancellation is one for which the Department of Immigration must cancel the visa.


----------



## TheExpatriate

QasimAslam said:


> If i am wrong in anything, prove me wrong with evidence. May be i have read something wrong somewhere.
> 
> *Louisam:* i appreciate your reply with evidence.
> *TheExpatriate:* i am disappointed.
> 
> One more evidence for my correction:
> 
> Cancellation under s.116
> 
> The primary grounds for cancellation of a visa under section 116 are:
> 
> The holder has not complied with a condition of the visa
> Circumstances which permitted the grant of the visa no longer exist
> The presence of the holder in Australia is, or would be, a risk to the health safety or good order of the Australian community
> The Department of Immigration may cancel a visa if satisfied that these grounds exist. The procedure is that notice must first be given of the intention to cancel the visa and the holder given an opportunity to respond.
> 
> The former Immigration Review Tribunal (IRT) has held that this means that there is a discretion whether to cancel the visa once it is established that the grounds for cancellation exist.
> 
> There is no legislative guidance for the exercise of the discretion, although the Department of Immigration has policy guidelines, which set out matters to which decision makers should have regard. In addition to these matters, various international human rights instruments also provide relevant matters for decision makers to consider.
> 
> Section 116(3) provides that a visa must be cancelled in certain circumstances. These include the failure of a student to comply with condition 8202, which deals with the satisfaction of course requirements.
> 
> A permanent visa cannot be cancelled under s.116 if the holder has lawfully entered Australia. If the holder of a visa has not entered Australia the visa can be cancelled without notice on the grounds in s.116. Cancellation under this provision may be revoked unless the ground for cancellation is one for which the Department of Immigration must cancel the visa.




Show me ONE THING in what you are quoting above here (cancellation under s.116) that says PR will be cancelled due to not living two years. 


There is NO CONDITION on your, my, or anyone's PR to live two years.


Being eligible or ineligible for RRV is not grounds for PR cancellation. Being ineligible for RRV means

1- If you're IN Australia, you can't exit and return, and, 
2- If you exit Australia, you can't return, and, 
3- If you're outside Australia, you can't return to Australia.


But PR allows INDEFINITE stay from the day you enter, and that day could be ANYWHERE from grant to expiry (provided you entered at least once before FED)


----------



## louisam

QasimAslam said:


> If i am wrong in anything, prove me wrong with evidence. May be i have read something wrong somewhere.
> 
> *Louisam:* i appreciate your reply with evidence.
> *TheExpatriate:* i am disappointed.
> 
> One more evidence for my correction:
> 
> Cancellation under s.116
> 
> The primary grounds for cancellation of a visa under section 116 are:
> 
> The holder has not complied with a condition of the visa
> Circumstances which permitted the grant of the visa no longer exist
> The presence of the holder in Australia is, or would be, a risk to the health safety or good order of the Australian community
> The Department of Immigration may cancel a visa if satisfied that these grounds exist. The procedure is that notice must first be given of the intention to cancel the visa and the holder given an opportunity to respond.
> 
> The former Immigration Review Tribunal (IRT) has held that this means that there is a discretion whether to cancel the visa once it is established that the grounds for cancellation exist.
> 
> There is no legislative guidance for the exercise of the discretion, although the Department of Immigration has policy guidelines, which set out matters to which decision makers should have regard. In addition to these matters, various international human rights instruments also provide relevant matters for decision makers to consider.
> 
> Section 116(3) provides that a visa must be cancelled in certain circumstances. These include the failure of a student to comply with condition 8202, which deals with the satisfaction of course requirements.
> 
> A permanent visa cannot be cancelled under s.116 if the holder has lawfully entered Australia. If the holder of a visa has not entered Australia the visa can be cancelled without notice on the grounds in s.116. Cancellation under this provision may be revoked unless the ground for cancellation is one for which the Department of Immigration must cancel the visa.


*This is about cancellation. This is can be applied irrespective of whether you are onshore or offshore. This could be because of many reasons, visa fraud, illegal activities etc...*

"...the holder is entitled to stay in Australia indefinitely *without breaching immigration regulations*"

OR

you are not able to enter Australia before 5 year period. Once entered and you are a law abiding resident, then there is not threat to your PR.


----------



## QasimAslam

i wrote in my last comment: one more evidence for my correction. 

This means i stand corrected.


----------



## TheExpatriate

As easy as can be .... you are saying that ineligibility for 155/157 means your 189/190 can be revoked?


This is like saying, a student that is ineligible for a PR will have their student visa revoked !!!!


----------



## VRS

Ravi_Pune said:


> Yes i guess...


yes for sure


----------



## TheExpatriate

QasimAslam said:


> i wrote in my last comment: one more evidence for my correction.
> 
> This means i stand corrected.


Ah OK ...... sorry I did not get it that way.


----------



## sivakumar s s

BretSavage said:


> Congratz siva...now the real fight starts...all the very best...very happy for you.


THanks lot Bret.....

We can say it like Love marriage... Second half starts from now........ :juggle:


----------



## VRS

Thao said:


> How are you fellow travelers, I've been a silent follower of this forum for a long time and it has taught me a lot, I applied on 20th Nov and I got my grant letter today 8th,Thanks to the experts in this forum I was able to apply by myself without an agent. Thanks a lot everyone.


Hi, very quick that was. Can you update your detailed signature. It helps a lot of ppl.
And, congrats by the way, have a great time.


----------



## QasimAslam

One more thing, in every PR. There are Conditions. 

In PR Visa it is mentioned: 

*Visa Conditions: NIL*

So no conditions, nothing to be checked in s.116 during condition check. So no cancellation.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Visaradha said:


> Thanks for the reply shiva!!!!
> u are very helpful !!!!
> 
> Could u please suggest me regarding filling my form 80....I have few queries???
> 1) Whether I have to give the details of all the countries I had stayed in the past 10 years including the addresses???
> 2) If it is the case,in form 80 there are only 5 columns available to furnish the 10 years stay, so i have more than that(i need 6 columns) and my stay in those countries is less than 6 months always...What to do in this case???
> Please help in regarding this!!!
> Thanks in advance.....



You are so lucky to travel lot....
Honestly speaking, I didnt fill that columns..

Best answer is provided by



rafaelisabella said:


> 1) No need to include the address if you're talking about question #19. If you're talking about question #18, then you need to provide full addresses and you can use question #55 for additional columns if needed.
> 2) Whatever does not fit the space available, you need to put in Part T - Additional Information (question #55) in the last page of form 80.


.


----------



## QasimAslam

ahsan_abbas said:


> I have applied for 189 on 19th November....
> 
> I would like to know when is the best time to contact DIBP regarding the query for allocation of my CO...
> 
> Thanks.


plz go to the link below:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...IaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&f=true&noheader=true&gid=277

Filter for Pakistanis: i think it is minimum 10 months. 

There was one Pakistani, who commented on this thread couple of days back, i think he received PR after 3-4 months. So nothing can be said exactly. 

Try calling them once in a month after 3 months of your application.


----------



## sivakumar s s

dear2ujan said:


> Please suggest some good job search engines to get job in Australia



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...unities-australia-permanent-residents-12.html

all the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

IndoAUSGirl said:


> Received the Golden Mail for all members of the family. lane::second:
> 
> Thanks for all the information.
> 
> Please suggest me some good job portal and assistance for job.


Many hearty congratulations

won the newyear gift :first:

Enjoy this great golden moments :cheer2:



Update the tracker and your signature......


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congratulations
> 
> won the newyear gift :first:
> 
> Enjoy this great golden moments :cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> Update the tracker and your signature......


Siva, bhai inthe Visa Tracker, specifically int he Grant Date column, why are there so many different colours used??


----------



## sivakumar s s

_shel said:


> Just fill up form 80. The more information you can provide the department upfront means it makes their job easier which in turn gets you your visa quicker.
> 
> If you want them to keep asking you for information one bit at a time with months gap in between each request and no processing going on while they wait for it to be delivered to them so it takes a year to grant dont fill it


As usual, *WELL SAID* dear _shel,

Whether it is mandatory or not, Form 80 has some value and we have responsibility to show case that we have clean hands in terms of education, employment, Travel and so on.....

The country which is given us migratory opportunity, is wiling to understand us better. So no harm in uploading it which emphasize to get Direct grant.

Of course some nationals especially from EU and other ETA countries is not needed. But Others may consider it.


----------



## sivakumar s s

rahulprakkat said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I received the golden mail this morning. Feeling really excited. I want to thank each one of you
> for the advices and support. i will update the tracker.. Thanks u Jesus


Many hearty congratulations......Rahul

Got the new year Gift :first:

enjoy the golden moments......:cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

mohindnair said:


> Congrats Rahul..
> Well done...
> Rahul has got the grant in 69 days....
> Praying to God...
> Same happens with me.....:juggle::juggle:


Dear Mohind,,,,

Golden day is not too far from you.. 

May be tomorrow or next week.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

vtiru said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Most awaited moment!!.. I have got my grant this morning and super excited. Its a direct grant. A big thanks to all the forum members. Although I was a silent observer here, this forum had been super useful for the immigration process.. Way to go and good luck for all those who are keeping their fingers crossed.


Many hearty congratulations......vtiru

Got the new year Gift :first:

enjoy the golden moments......:cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

IndoAUSGirl said:


> My timelines
> 190l ANZSCO Code: 135112 (ICT Project Manager) | Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7.5 | Total Points : 70 | Invite Received : 29/07/2014 | Visa Lodged - 14/09/2014 | PCC - 20/08/2014 l Medicals :20/11/2014 l Grant : 08/01/2015


update the same in the Signature


Click QUICKLINKS => Edit Signature.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Thao said:


> How are you fellow travelers, I've been a silent follower of this forum for a long time and it has taught me a lot, I applied on 20th Nov and I got my grant letter today 8th,Thanks to the experts in this forum I was able to apply by myself without an agent. Thanks a lot everyone.


Many hearty congratulations......Thao

Got the new year Gift :first:

Enjoy the golden moments......:cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Thao said:


> How are you fellow travelers, I've been a silent follower of this forum for a long time and it has taught me a lot, I applied on 20th Nov and I got my grant letter today 8th,Thanks to the experts in this forum I was able to apply by myself without an agent. Thanks a lot everyone.


My second congrats..........

Please update your timeline in the signature

and tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Siva, bhai inthe Visa Tracker, specifically int he Grant Date column, why are there so many different colours used??


Dear VRS 

Answer is to differentiate easily:

For Example

No colour: Waiting for CO's allocation/Direct Grant.......
Yellow colour : *Co is allocated.....*
Green colour : *Visa is granted..........*

Also on *GRANT DATE* column alone has different colors which is based on the *month*


----------



## rafaelisabella

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear VRS
> 
> Answer is to differentiate easily:
> 
> For Example
> 
> No colour: Waiting for CO's allocation/Direct Grant.......
> Yellow colour : *Co is allocated.....*
> Green colour : *Visa is granted..........*
> 
> Also on *GRANT DATE* column alone has different colors which based on the *month*


Is there any visa refusal logged in the Tracker?


----------



## mohindnair

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Mohind,,,,
> 
> Golden day is not too far from you..
> 
> May be tomorrow or next week.....


Thank u man....
Lets seee...........
I and Rahul both are mechanical engineers..
So expecting the same result........


----------



## laura2112

I've just receive my invite to apply for the 189 visa ahhh soo excited 

Can anyone help with what and how I apply? Do I need all documents certified? Is it scanned uploads or post? Slightly too scared to click the apply for visa button lol

Tia x


----------



## shireeshk

*Got my 189 grant today*

Hi Guys,

I lodged 189 visa on 31st Oct 2014 and got my grant today. I am not regular to this forum but wanted to share this happy news with you all. 

Sireesh


----------



## loubizzle

Can anyone advise how long from co requesting form 80 it takes to get grant?


----------



## Expecting189

msarkar_expat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Number 7 seems to be really lucky for me. We received DIRECT GRANT today morning.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and assistance you guys have given me from time to time. Expat forum rock!!!


Congratulations and wish you all the very best!


----------



## Expecting189

shireeshk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged 189 visa on 31st Oct 2014 and got my grant today. I am not regular to this forum but wanted to share this happy news with you all.
> 
> Sireesh


Congrats!


----------



## shireeshk

*hi*



Expecting189 said:


> Congrats!


got my EOI on 13th oct 2014 and applied visa on 31st Oct. Got direct grant on 8th Jan 2015


----------



## fly2shashi

Ps14 said:


> Hi fly2shashi...
> 
> My fingers crossed on the verifiction.
> 
> Yes, i was so nervous when my manager started asking for the details but at the end of the discussion, he himself started enquiring more on the Visa details and how to go abt it
> 
> He says that he has given the positive response to the embassy.


I am sure he might be tempted.

Anyway, the companies/managers/HR usually won't give any false info about an employee so, I am sure there is nothing to worry about.

All the best!

SS


----------



## Everton

Hello all,

I’d liked to ask you some advice. This is my case:

IELTS - 7.5 (L) - 7.0 (R) - 6.0 (W) - 7.5 (S) – Expired on 12/07/2014 (2 years)
Occupation – Engineering Technologist (233914)
Work Experience - 4 years and 10 months (counting)

I’m waiting until complete 5 years of work experience, when I’ll get 5 more points, and apply for 190. I’ve seen the state nomination list of all states and my occupation is present in two of them: NSW and VIC. However, for VIC it requires 7.0 in each band.
If I don’t be invited until July/2015, when my IELTS expires for purpose of immigration, I’m gonna prepare myself for taking IELTS again.

What do you think guys? Am I on the right way?


----------



## sivakumar s s

shireeshk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged 189 visa on 31st Oct 2014 and got my grant today. I am not regular to this forum but wanted to share this happy news with you all.
> 
> Sireesh



Many hearty Congratulations... :first:

Enjoy the :cheer2: moments....


----------



## TheExpatriate

laura2112 said:


> I've just receive my invite to apply for the 189 visa ahhh soo excited
> 
> Can anyone help with what and how I apply? Do I need all documents certified? Is it scanned uploads or post? Slightly too scared to click the apply for visa button lol
> 
> Tia x


Just click apply visa, you don't need any documents at the moment, fill the questionnaire, pay with your credit card, and that's it

Documents will be uploaded later on, color scan of originals is sufficient. No post/snail mail, and no certification required.


----------



## laura2112

TheExpatriate said:


> Just click apply visa, you don't need any documents at the moment, fill the questionnaire, pay with your credit card, and that's it
> 
> Documents will be uploaded later on, color scan of originals is sufficient. No post/snail mail, and no certification required.


Thank you so much. I will go through this tonight. Does this mean I will get a visa? I know I need medicals and police checks but don't for see any issues with these 😃


----------



## fly2shashi

Everton said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I’d liked to ask you some advice. This is my case:
> 
> IELTS - 7.5 (L) - 7.0 (R) - 6.0 (W) - 7.5 (S) – Expired on 12/07/2014 (2 years)
> Occupation – Engineering Technologist (233914)
> Work Experience - 4 years and 10 months (counting)
> 
> I’m waiting until complete 5 years of work experience, when I’ll get 5 more points, and apply for 190. I’ve seen the state nomination list of all states and my occupation is present in two of them: NSW and VIC. However, for VIC it requires 7.0 in each band.
> If I don’t be invited until July/2015, when my IELTS expires for purpose of immigration, I’m gonna prepare myself for taking IELTS again.
> 
> What do you think guys? Am I on the right way?


Sounds fine.

However, are you sure you will get assessed positively for all the 5 years (sorry, I am not sure with your occupation but it does happens with ICT)? Also what's the guarantee that your occupation will stay in the CSOL? Since you have already scored more than 7 in three modules of IELTS, why can't try it out again? I know, if someone asks me to take IELTS again, I will never do it though, Australia has started accepting PTE scores and heard it is comparatively easy (a friend of mine scored more than 80 in all modules who could never cross 6 in IELTS writing). Why can't try that? If you are able to score more than 7, may be you will have chance of going with 189, freedom to work anywhere in Australia.

With all the above, what I am trying to say is - the earlier you do is better that's all.

Please do research of what I have said above, it's just my thought.

SS


----------



## TheExpatriate

laura2112 said:


> Thank you so much. I will go through this tonight. Does this mean I will get a visa? I know I need medicals and police checks but don't for see any issues with these 😃


lol ... you won't get the visa tonight. You just have to fill the questionnaire, then pay, then later on upload the documents, do medical checks, and provide PCCs, then wait for an officer to process your documents and get the visa.


----------



## Everton

fly2shashi said:


> Sounds fine.
> 
> However, are you sure you will get assessed positively for all the 5 years (sorry, I am not sure with your occupation but it does happens with ICT)? Also what's the guarantee that your occupation will stay in the CSOL? Since you have already scored more than 7 in three modules of IELTS, why can't try it out again? I know, if someone asks me to take IELTS again, I will never do it though, Australia has started accepting PTE scores and heard it is comparatively easy (a friend of mine scored more than 80 in all modules who could never cross 6 in IELTS writing). Why can't try that? If you are able to score more than 7, may be you will have chance of going with 189, freedom to work anywhere in Australia.
> 
> With all the above, what I am trying to say is - the earlier you do is better that's all.
> 
> Please do research of what I have said above, it's just my thought.
> 
> SS


Wow!! I didn't know that. They even let you know the reason?
Now it's one more reason to take it again. But you get the feeling why I don't wanna do it again while there is hope. haha

I'll learn about PTE Academic and see wich one would be less difficult. The reason I got more then 7 in three modules is because I was in Australia back then and attend an IELTS preparation course. 

Thank you!


----------



## laura2112

TheExpatriate said:


> lol ... you won't get the visa tonight. You just have to fill the questionnaire, then pay, then later on upload the documents, do medical checks, and provide PCCs, then wait for an officer to process your documents and get the visa.


Perfect thank you. How long does the process take?I just can't wait now 😃


----------



## TheExpatriate

laura2112 said:


> Perfect thank you. How long does the process take?I just can't wait now 😃


if you load everything as soon as possible you could get the visa in 8 weeks probably.


----------



## NMCHD

TheExpatriate said:


> if you load everything as soon as possible you could get the visa in 8 weeks probably.


Hi dear, I just received an invite for 189 today. I have a total work exp of 10 years, however out of that 3 years is relevant to my nominated occupation, for which i have claimed points in the EOI.

While lodging EOI though, I gave details of my entire work exp of 10 years, marking non related employment as non relevant.

While applying for the visa, should i provide employment proofs for the nominated employment only or the entire work exp.


----------



## hasanab243

NMCHD said:


> Hi dear, I just received an invite for 189 today. I have a total work exp of 10 years, however out of that 3 years is relevant to my nominated occupation, for which i have claimed points in the EOI.
> 
> While lodging EOI though, I gave details of my entire work exp of 10 years, marking non related employment as non relevant.
> 
> While applying for the visa, should i provide employment proofs for the nominated employment only or the entire work exp.


No for entire work experience, the one for which you claimed points.


----------



## NMCHD

hasanab243 said:


> No for entire work experience, the one for which you claimed points.


Thanks..So i need to provide docs only for the employment that covers my nominated occupation. And what are those docs.


----------



## hasanab243

NMCHD said:


> Thanks..So i need to provide docs only for the employment that covers my nominated occupation. And what are those docs.


Hi 
What documents you have right now?
For documents clarification pls visit immi website.


----------



## fly2shashi

Everton said:


> Wow!! I didn't know that. They even let you know the reason?
> Now it's one more reason to take it again. But you get the feeling why I don't wanna do it again while there is hope. haha
> 
> I'll learn about PTE Academic and see wich one would be less difficult. The reason I got more then 7 in three modules is because I was in Australia back then and attend an IELTS preparation course.
> 
> Thank you!


You are welcome!

For ICT occupations it is standard to deduct 4 years if the graduation is not done in Australia & not related to Computers, 2 years if related. This is at least for folks who have done their graduation in India/non English speaking countries, not sure about folks who studied in English speaking countries like UK, Canada or US (mostly depends on universities as well?).

In my case, 4 of my good experience in multinational company did not get considered. Oh and by the way, if I had to take IELTS again, I would always go with British Council.

All the best with rest of your processing!

SS


----------



## rafaelisabella

Everton said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I’d liked to ask you some advice. This is my case:
> 
> IELTS - 7.5 (L) - 7.0 (R) - 6.0 (W) - 7.5 (S) – Expired on 12/07/2014 (2 years)
> Occupation – Engineering Technologist (233914)
> Work Experience - 4 years and 10 months (counting)
> 
> I’m waiting until complete 5 years of work experience, when I’ll get 5 more points, and apply for 190. I’ve seen the state nomination list of all states and my occupation is present in two of them: NSW and VIC. However, for VIC it requires 7.0 in each band.
> If I don’t be invited until July/2015, when my IELTS expires for purpose of immigration, I’m gonna prepare myself for taking IELTS again.
> 
> What do you think guys? Am I on the right way?


Give IELTS another try. Since you scored low on writing only, if you pay the IELTS subscription, you have rights to access part of Road to IELTS and it gives you a great glance of what the exam is looking for in the writing test. If I'm not mistaken, even if you do not subscribe yet, you can access a small piece of this - called Road to IELTS test drive. Google for it and you will find. I'm sure if you study a few hours using this system you'll score 7 overall and will raise your points.

Your experience may have some years deducted depending on your graduation, so don't count on having X actual years of experience to claim more points.

BTW in June the fiscal year changes and it also may change the occupations in demand, which means your occupation can be removed from the list.


----------



## asimkhan_51

Dear Members / Siva
I would like to need your advice like in which city i should go? which one is having good job market and cheap way of living like accommodation and all that...

Please guide me
Thanks in advance


----------



## nicemathan

Why not try out PTE-A.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-81.html

Try to get 79 and above in each module you will get 20 points for English prof'cy



Everton said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I’d liked to ask you some advice. This is my case:
> 
> IELTS - 7.5 (L) - 7.0 (R) - 6.0 (W) - 7.5 (S) – Expired on 12/07/2014 (2 years)
> Occupation – Engineering Technologist (233914)
> Work Experience - 4 years and 10 months (counting)
> 
> I’m waiting until complete 5 years of work experience, when I’ll get 5 more points, and apply for 190. I’ve seen the state nomination list of all states and my occupation is present in two of them: NSW and VIC. However, for VIC it requires 7.0 in each band.
> If I don’t be invited until July/2015, when my IELTS expires for purpose of immigration, I’m gonna prepare myself for taking IELTS again.
> 
> What do you think guys? Am I on the right way?


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

I just want to see what questions are there when we click on apply visa. I can back out at anytime without saving right?

Need you suggestion pls.



TheExpatriate said:


> Just click apply visa, you don't need any documents at the moment, fill the questionnaire, pay with your credit card, and that's it
> 
> Documents will be uploaded later on, color scan of originals is sufficient. No post/snail mail, and no certification required.


----------



## billa

hey Guys

need some advice here, i'm looking at submitting another application most likely 190 due to i'm short of points for 189.

and i'm looking at applying under either ACT or NSW, but the problem re applying under 190 for states ACT and NSW, they have closed ICT positions roles type, does that mean they won't processed your application if you submit under those 2 states sponsorship? 

what are my options here guys, unfortunately Melbourne is asking for atleast 7 on all IELTS elements, which i couldn't get all 7 hence my options are restricted here.

please advise what others choice i got here, looking forward on your replies.


----------



## Everton

fly2shashi said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> For ICT occupations it is standard to deduct 4 years if the graduation is not done in Australia & not related to Computers, 2 years if related. This is at least for folks who have done their graduation in India/non English speaking countries, not sure about folks who studied in English speaking countries like UK, Canada or US (mostly depends on universities as well?).
> 
> In my case, 4 of my good experience in multinational company did not get considered. Oh and by the way, if I had to take IELTS again, I would always go with British Council.
> 
> All the best with rest of your processing!
> 
> SS


That sucks, man!! 

After your first reply I did some research about the others English tests. I've seen a lot of people saying the PTE Academic is easier than IELTS. So, I'm gonna give it a try.

But do you think I should wait for it, or should I submit an EOI after having 5 year of work experience and see what turns out?

Thank you again!


----------



## Everton

rafaelisabella said:


> Give IELTS another try. Since you scored low on writing only, if you pay the IELTS subscription, you have rights to access part of Road to IELTS and it gives you a great glance of what the exam is looking for in the writing test. If I'm not mistaken, even if you do not subscribe yet, you can access a small piece of this - called Road to IELTS test drive. Google for it and you will find. I'm sure if you study a few hours using this system you'll score 7 overall and will raise your points.
> 
> Your experience may have some years deducted depending on your graduation, so don't count on having X actual years of experience to claim more points.
> 
> BTW in June the fiscal year changes and it also may change the occupations in demand, which means your occupation can be removed from the list.


I'm gonna try PTE Academic. I've seen People saying it's easier!


Brigadão!!


----------



## Everton

nicemathan said:


> Why not try out PTE-A.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-81.html
> 
> Try to get 79 and above in each module you will get 20 points for English prof'cy



I've seen people saying the same! That's what I'm gonna do!!


Thank you!!


----------



## husain081

Everton said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I’d liked to ask you some advice. This is my case:
> 
> IELTS - 7.5 (L) - 7.0 (R) - 6.0 (W) - 7.5 (S) – Expired on 12/07/2014 (2 years)
> Occupation – Engineering Technologist (233914)
> Work Experience - 4 years and 10 months (counting)
> 
> I’m waiting until complete 5 years of work experience, when I’ll get 5 more points, and apply for 190. I’ve seen the state nomination list of all states and my occupation is present in two of them: NSW and VIC. However, for VIC it requires 7.0 in each band.
> If I don’t be invited until July/2015, when my IELTS expires for purpose of immigration, I’m gonna prepare myself for taking IELTS again.
> 
> What do you think guys? Am I on the right way?


Hi, Engineers Australia (EA) who assess your qualification will not assess your experience as like ACS does for software/IT. So, they will not deduct your experience but only assess your qualification based on your education, experience and other documents like CDR (career episode 1, 2 & 3), Engineering Technologist Summary Statement, Continuing Professional Development, Reference letters, job information, etc).


----------



## Everton

husain081 said:


> Hi, Engineers Australia (EA) who assess your qualification will not assess your experience as like ACS does for software/IT. So, they will not deduct your experience but only assess your qualification based on your education, experience and other documents like CDR (career episode 1, 2 & 3), Engineering Technologist Summary Statement, Continuing Professional Development, Reference letters, job information, etc).


I think you misunderstood. I've got a positive outcome from EA already. The thing about work experience is for the visa. And looks like I better improve my score on IELTS or PTE A...

Thanks!


----------



## husain081

Everton said:


> I think you misunderstood. I've got a positive outcome from EA already. The thing about work experience is for the visa. And looks like I better improve my score on IELTS or PTE A...
> 
> Thanks!


Oh okay, sorry for that. Usually, ACS will deduct the experience while doing for skill assessment but unlike Engineers Australia. Thats why, I said since I got the assessment from EA for Engineering Technologist code.


----------



## TotoyBeebo

how long before CO is being allocated?


----------



## SVD

Any Direct Grants Today?


----------



## ravsingh

SVD said:


> Any Direct Grants Today?


Hi my immi account showing last update 9th Jan 2015 wht does it mean co allocated ....????


----------



## billa

billa said:


> hey Guys
> 
> need some advice here, i'm looking at submitting another application most likely 190 due to i'm short of points for 189.
> 
> and i'm looking at applying under either ACT or NSW, but the problem re applying under 190 for states ACT and NSW, they have closed ICT positions roles type, does that mean they won't processed your application if you submit under those 2 states sponsorship?
> 
> what are my options here guys, unfortunately Melbourne is asking for atleast 7 on all IELTS elements, which i couldn't get all 7 hence my options are restricted here.
> 
> please advise what others choice i got here, looking forward on your replies.


any advice here guys? appreciate if you can shed me with some light.


----------



## VRS

Everton said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I’d liked to ask you some advice. This is my case:
> 
> IELTS - 7.5 (L) - 7.0 (R) - 6.0 (W) - 7.5 (S) – Expired on 12/07/2014 (2 years)
> Occupation – Engineering Technologist (233914)
> Work Experience - 4 years and 10 months (counting)
> 
> I’m waiting until complete 5 years of work experience, when I’ll get 5 more points, and apply for 190. I’ve seen the state nomination list of all states and my occupation is present in two of them: NSW and VIC. However, for VIC it requires 7.0 in each band.
> If I don’t be invited until July/2015, when my IELTS expires for purpose of immigration, I’m gonna prepare myself for taking IELTS again.
> 
> What do you think guys? Am I on the right way?


Hey, please take up PTE-Academic instead of IELTS. Its a great test, results are super quick within 48 hrs.


----------



## meys

billa said:


> hey Guys
> 
> need some advice here, i'm looking at submitting another application most likely 190 due to i'm short of points for 189.
> 
> and i'm looking at applying under either ACT or NSW, but the problem re applying under 190 for states ACT and NSW, they have closed ICT positions roles type, does that mean they won't processed your application if you submit under those 2 states sponsorship?
> 
> what are my options here guys, unfortunately Melbourne is asking for atleast 7 on all IELTS elements, which i couldn't get all 7 hence my options are restricted here.
> 
> please advise what others choice i got here, looking forward on your replies.


Not sure about ACT 190 nomination process. For NSW 190, you will need to apply for the state nomination before you can get invited to lodge the 190 visa application through skill select. NSW 190 application opens four times this financial year, the July and October intakes are over. The next two should be coming as scheduled. Check NSW website for further details. 

You must be ready and quick, otherwise you can't even get a spot at the time of intake opening. They accept only 1000 applicants. 

If you get IELTS 7, I think can probably think of 189 visa. Shall check the skill on SOL though. 

That's all I know.
Good luck


----------



## sivakumar s s

SVD said:


> Any Direct Grants Today?


One grant to my knowledge:

WANNAOZ

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodged-sep-2014-timelines-11.html#post6137441


----------



## meys

Everton said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I’d liked to ask you some advice. This is my case:
> 
> IELTS - 7.5 (L) - 7.0 (R) - 6.0 (W) - 7.5 (S) – Expired on 12/07/2014 (2 years)
> Occupation – Engineering Technologist (233914)
> Work Experience - 4 years and 10 months (counting)
> 
> I’m waiting until complete 5 years of work experience, when I’ll get 5 more points, and apply for 190. I’ve seen the state nomination list of all states and my occupation is present in two of them: NSW and VIC. However, for VIC it requires 7.0 in each band.
> If I don’t be invited until July/2015, when my IELTS expires for purpose of immigration, I’m gonna prepare myself for taking IELTS again.
> 
> What do you think guys? Am I on the right way?


Looks like your IELTS score is not that bad. While waiting, why don't you try some IELTS course especially for writing module to boost your score upto 7. That way you dont need any state sponsorship.

but remember before the test day, have a good rest and relax.

Good luck


----------



## sivakumar s s

ravsingh said:


> Hi my immi account showing last update 9th Jan 2015 wht does it mean co allocated ....????


Hopefully. Advance wishes DEAR to get Direct Grant...

Have u got any email or look at the applicant pages... ANY link or GOLDEN WORDS "GRANTED"

Also in the front Page : Finalized...




Is your application is processed by you or agent?
If agent, check whether he had uploaded anything...


----------



## sivakumar s s

billa said:


> hey Guys
> 
> need some advice here, i'm looking at submitting another application most likely 190 due to i'm short of points for 189.
> 
> and i'm looking at applying under either ACT or NSW, but the problem re applying under 190 for states ACT and NSW, they have closed ICT positions roles type, does that mean they won't processed your application if you submit under those 2 states sponsorship?
> 
> what are my options here guys, unfortunately Melbourne is asking for atleast 7 on all IELTS elements, which i couldn't get all 7 hence my options are restricted here.
> 
> please advise what others choice i got here, looking forward on your replies.


First please share your timeline in the signature to suggest anything for you.

To apply 190, you need SS from that state provided your occupation should be in CSOL available list of that state.


All the best


----------



## anesha

ravsingh said:


> Hi my immi account showing last update 9th Jan 2015 wht does it mean co allocated ....????


Where do u check e last update in immi account??


----------



## sivakumar s s

anesha said:


> Where do u check e last update in immi account??


In the front page of IMMI ACCOUNT after login.....


----------



## anesha

sivakumar s s said:


> In the front page of IMMI ACCOUNT after login.....


Ohh...Thk u Siva.


----------



## VRS

anesha said:


> Where do u check e last update in immi account??


May be CO is allocated or even the Visa may be granted!


----------



## VRS

ravsingh said:


> Hi my immi account showing last update 9th Jan 2015 wht does it mean co allocated ....????


may be grant!!! good luck!!, share your timeline to understand better!


----------



## ravsingh

sivakumar s s said:


> In the front page of IMMI ACCOUNT after login.....


Hi siva ,

I have applied through an agent but I have import the application to check the status.
In immi account front page it's showing 9 Jan 2015 and still processing..and when I checked with agent for any mail he sent me generic mail recd from GSM. ADELAIDE the case officer has been allocated on 9 jan no requirements nothing ...The same happe with anybody any idea..?????


----------



## XINGSINGH

ravsingh said:


> Hi siva ,
> 
> I have applied through an agent but I have import the application to check the status.
> In immi account front page it's showing 9 Jan 2015 and still processing..and when I checked with agent for any mail he sent me generic mail recd from GSM. ADELAIDE the case officer has been allocated on 9 jan no requirements nothing ...The same happe with anybody any idea..?????


Ravsingh just check view correspondence link and see is there any mail


----------



## VRS

ravsingh said:


> Hi siva ,
> 
> I have applied through an agent but I have import the application to check the status.
> In immi account front page it's showing 9 Jan 2015 and still processing..and when I checked with agent for any mail he sent me generic mail recd from GSM. ADELAIDE the case officer has been allocated on 9 jan no requirements nothing ...The same happe with anybody any idea..?????


Nothing to worry, CO has been allocated. Be happy a decision will be made soon.


----------



## Aksh

I have tried contacting DIBP but unable to connect. Waited for more than 1 hour. I applied on 31st Oct including my spouse and kid. Whether no of applicants make delay ? I'm worried:unamused:

Applicants page still shows 
'In progress'


----------



## ravsingh

XINGSINGH said:


> Ravsingh just check view correspondence link and see is there any mail


Agent has recd co allocation letter that's it no requirements


----------



## amit_aus84

Aksh said:


> I have tried contacting DIBP but unable to connect. Waited for more than 1 hour. I applied on 31st Oct including my spouse and kid. Whether no of applicants make delay ? I'm worried:unamused:
> 
> Applicants page still shows
> 'In progress'


Hi Aksh, 

I am in same boat as you. Applied on 31st October and haven't been lucky as yet.
Keeping :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sivakumar s s

asimkhan_51 said:


> Dear Members / Siva
> I would like to need your advice like in which city i should go? which one is having good job market and cheap way of living like accommodation and all that...
> 
> Please guide me
> Thanks in advance


Dear asim,

For 233411: situation is that like more opportunity in PERTH and sydney for you..

As you aware sydney is very expensive. Also check with other cities as well

BEST OPTION => *PERTH*

All the very best

And of course its my personal opinion only. Please do a survey in job markets

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ortunities-australia-permanent-residents.html

Get register into this sites....


----------



## asimkhan_51

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear asim,
> 
> For 233411: situation is that like more opportunity in PERTH and sydney for you..
> 
> 
> As you aware sydney is very expensive.
> 
> BEST OPTION suits to your job code => *PERTH*
> 
> All the very best
> 
> And of course its my personal opinion only. Please do a survey in job markets
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ortunities-australia-permanent-residents.html
> 
> Get register into this sites....


Thank you very much bro
God bless u


----------



## shireeshk

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty Congratulations... :first:
> 
> Enjoy the :cheer2: moments....


thanks Siva


----------



## fly2shashi

Everton said:


> That sucks, man!!
> 
> After your first reply I did some research about the others English tests. I've seen a lot of people saying the PTE Academic is easier than IELTS. So, I'm gonna give it a try.
> 
> But do you think I should wait for it, or should I submit an EOI after having 5 year of work experience and see what turns out?
> 
> Thank you again!


Why can't have everything ready and apply at once? I think the only thing you are stuck on is English (don't ask me how I hate giving exams).

Do let us know how it turns out everything...

SS


----------



## prattech

*Will this cause 189 rejection - please help with your comments*

All, this is brief backround of how i claimed 5 points for experience.

Analyst Programmer - First 2 yrs - Not relevant since this would be required to be considered as skilled along with ICT major degree
Analyst Programmer - 1 yr - relevant
Related occupation - 2 yrs - relevant..

My designation for first year was post-graduate trainee( B2, AP1 - which means band 2 , analyst programmer 1) per offer letter and salary slips. 
However, my experience letter & reference letter has designation as Analyst Programmer. 
Additionally, Form 16 of first year has designation as Analyst Programmer.

Will this cause an issue while CO proesses my application, I can make him understand that Post-graduate trainee is just a title and I was actually " Band 2 , analyst programmer " ( offer letter doesn't say this fullform)


----------



## Visaradha

Hi all....u have been helpful to me many times. .....
I have another query......is it really necessary to fill and submit form 1221 along with form 80 or only form 80 is enough......please help me regarding this. 
Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Visaradha said:


> Hi all....u have been helpful to me many times. .....
> I have another query......is it really necessary to fill and submit form 1221 along with form 80 or only form 80 is enough......please help me regarding this.
> Thanks in advance!!!!!


No need to provide these forms till co asks for. Many people who appliend in august September and October got grants without it.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Visaradha said:


> Hi all....u have been helpful to me many times. .....
> I have another query......is it really necessary to fill and submit form 1221 along with form 80 or only form 80 is enough......please help me regarding this.
> Thanks in advance!!!!!


*1221 - Additional personal particulars information :* It is not required for you visaradha. Assume your an indian native. 

In case CO ask, then only it is required.


----------



## VRS

Aksh said:


> I have tried contacting DIBP but unable to connect. Waited for more than 1 hour. I applied on 31st Oct including my spouse and kid. Whether no of applicants make delay ? I'm worried:unamused:
> 
> Applicants page still shows
> 'In progress'


please update signature to understand better.


----------



## amit_aus84

Visaradha said:


> Hi all....u have been helpful to me many times. .....
> I have another query......is it really necessary to fill and submit form 1221 along with form 80 or only form 80 is enough......please help me regarding this.
> Thanks in advance!!!!!


To my experience, form 80 is considered mandatory for frontloading while 1221 is on case officer's request.


----------



## Nitin67

Hi,

I have got invitation in 23 Sept and got CO allocated in 24 NOV(requesting more document), Uploaded all document in 28 Nov...

I am still waiting for Visa, and till now I have not even got one single response from the CO.

This wait is killing me now.


----------



## VRS

loubizzle said:


> Can anyone advise how long from co requesting form 80 it takes to get grant?


very little time, may be about 72 hours if you call them and inform them that you have mailed them the form 80.


----------



## loubizzle

What number can I call on please? Also I emailed it back I didnt attached to immi account as co said to provide document to address below. The only address was the email. I hope this is ok? X


----------



## loubizzle

Does anyone know if they work Saturday?


----------



## VRS

amit_aus84 said:


> To my experience, form 80 is considered mandatory for frontloading while 1221 is on case officer's request.


You re right Amit! Some people get lucky without form 80 too, but I suggest form 80 be uploaded b4 the CO asks.
All other forms later only when asked.


----------



## VRS

loubizzle said:


> Does anyone know if they work Saturday?


no way!!


----------



## VRS

Nitin67 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got invitation in 23 Sept and got CO allocated in 24 NOV(requesting more document), Uploaded all document in 28 Nov...
> 
> I am still waiting for Visa, and till now I have not even got one single response from the CO.
> 
> This wait is killing me now.


call them please. there is no harm in calling, due to heavy workloads the COs will not check the emails uptill 28 days since they receive them. Please call and inform them. There is a chance you will receive the golden mail within 10 mins from then.


----------



## sivakumar s s

asimkhan_51 said:


> Thank you very much bro
> God bless u
> 
> Thank you so much bro
> Do you have any idea like if i go to perth then where to find the accommodation and first of all what should i do like applying for medical insurance or what else...


Hi Asim,

*For accommodation:* explore it.... It is worth to find friends before leaving.

Temp: AIRBNB
Permanent: Domain, Realestate
Shared one: flatmates,gumtree

*Medical care:*
No need for insurance. Once reached, apply for a medicard

Centre link => Centrelink - Department of Human Services

*Bank:* CWB is good interms of less charges and more no.s of ATM

*Job hunt:*
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ortunities-australia-permanent-residents.html

*Others but BEST:*
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Asim,
> 
> *For accommodation:* explore it.... It is worth to find friends before leaving.
> 
> Temp: AIRBNB
> Permanent: Domain, Realestate
> Shared one: flatmates,gumtree
> 
> *Medical care:*
> No need for insurance. Once reached, apply for a medicard
> 
> Centre link => Centrelink - Department of Human Services
> 
> *Bank:* CWB is good interms of less charges and more no.s of ATM
> 
> *Job hunt:*
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ortunities-australia-permanent-residents.html
> 
> *Others but BEST:*
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html


Good info Siva, when are you gonna travel mate??


----------



## meys

loubizzle said:


> What number can I call on please? Also I emailed it back I didnt attached to immi account as co said to provide document to address below. The only address was the email. I hope this is ok? X


I think email would be the best option if it was instructed to do so. Following up with a call only if you have been waiting for so long and hearing nothing back.

Just my opinion though...


----------



## Tejil

Hi,

Quick query 
Is it possible for dependents of 189 to start their own business in Australia? 
This is for a friend n a bit urgent 

Thanks


----------



## VRS

loubizzle said:


> What number can I call on please? Also I emailed it back I didnt attached to immi account as co said to provide document to address below. The only address was the email. I hope this is ok? X


email and then call....


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Good info Siva, when are you gonna travel mate??


Planning for march Ist week dear VRS. lane:

Exit process from my current company takes 2 months.

Also lot of things to do here and preparation as well both mentally and physically....lol.. In fact eagerly waiting for these moments.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Nitin67 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got invitation in 23 Sept and got CO allocated in 24 NOV(requesting more document), Uploaded all document in 28 Nov...
> 
> I am still waiting for Visa, and till now I have not even got one single response from the CO.
> 
> This wait is killing me now.


Please call them in 131 881 and inform them that you had uploaded the documents and please confirm me whether every documents are in ready state.

All the best

Expecting golden news from you soon.....


----------



## meys

prattech said:


> All, this is brief backround of how i claimed 5 points for experience.
> 
> Analyst Programmer - First 2 yrs - Not relevant since this would be required to be considered as skilled along with ICT major degree
> Analyst Programmer - 1 yr - relevant
> Related occupation - 2 yrs - relevant..
> 
> My designation for first year was post-graduate trainee( B2, AP1 - which means band 2 , analyst programmer 1) per offer letter and salary slips.
> However, my experience letter & reference letter has designation as Analyst Programmer.
> Additionally, Form 16 of first year has designation as Analyst Programmer.
> 
> Will this cause an issue while CO proesses my application, I can make him understand that Post-graduate trainee is just a title and I was actually " Band 2 , analyst programmer " ( offer letter doesn't say this fullform)


Should you provide the payslips and offer letter attached to your application then? can't you just attach the reference letter proving your skilled work details and possibly bank statement or annual paysum for the proof of incomes?

Just my opinion....
good luck


----------



## Visaradha

sivakumar s s said:


> *1221 - Additional personal particulars information :* It is not required for you visaradha. Assume your an indian native.
> 
> In case CO ask, then only it is required.


I am an Indian native sivakumar, thanks for your reply!!!........anyways i filled form 80 and submitted it to my agent....
My agent is still insisting me to fill and submit him form 1221 too...its really getting tough to fill all forms for me and my wife lol.......getting impatient sometimes.
I have submitted him all the required documents from my side and the only documents pending from my side is my wife's Provisional certificate from her University( as she has finished her graduation from open University last September only)and University medium transcript too.....I have submitted medium transcripts of her secondary school and primary school(My agent said they are enough for functional english support for spouse)...The University people are saying they r gonna try to give me Provisional and medium transcript in the mid of January,bit worried if they are going to get delayed(otherwise everything is fine from my side). Is it really necessary for me to provide the provisional, coz my agent is saying that if i dont provide my spouses provisional, she wont be able to work in AUS!!!!:confused2::confused2:

PS- I have submitted all years of Mark lists of my wife to my agent, even the final year's and cumulative too.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Tejil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick query
> Is it possible for dependents of 189 to start their own business in Australia?
> This is for a friend n a bit urgent
> 
> Thanks



Absolutely, any Permanent residents can do what ever they want to do work/study and live. But not sure about BUSINESS.... (It requires your friend to apply for ABN)

This site may be helpful to you.

https://abr.gov.au/



Other Expats may answer your question aptly...


----------



## Visaradha

XINGSINGH said:


> No need to provide these forms till co asks for. Many people who appliend in august September and October got grants without it.


Thanks for your reply xingsingh, But my agent is really back of me in providing those forms


----------



## Deepika19

*Confused...*

Hi friends

I had sudmitted an EOI for software tester profile last year (i applied in September mid) and it got rejected. for how many months i need to wait if i want to apply again and in which month will i be eligible to apply again?

please suggest..

Best Regards
Deepika


----------



## Tejil

sivakumar s s said:


> Absolutely, any Permanent residents can do what ever they want to do work/study and live. But not sure about BUSINESS.... (It requires your friend to apply for ABN)
> 
> This site may be helpful to you.
> 
> https://abr.gov.au/
> 
> 
> 
> Other Expats may answer your question aptly...


friends 


please feel free to reply


Regards


----------



## sivakumar s s

Visaradha said:


> I am an Indian native sivakumar, thanks for your reply!!!........anyways i filled form 80 and submitted it to my agent....
> My agent is still insisting me to fill and submit him form 1221 too...its really getting tough to fill all forms for me and my wife lol.......getting impatient sometimes.
> I have submitted him all the required documents from my side and the only documents pending from my side is my wife's Provisional certificate from her University( as she has finished her graduation from open University last September only)and University medium transcript too.....I have submitted medium transcripts of her secondary school and primary school(My agent said they are enough for functional english support for spouse)...The University people are saying they r gonna try to give me Provisional and medium transcript in the mid of January,bit worried if they are going to get delayed(otherwise everything is fine from my side). Is it really necessary for me to provide the provisional, coz my agent is saying that if i dont provide my spouses provisional, she wont be able to work in AUS!!!!:confused2::confused2:
> 
> PS- I have submitted all years of Mark lists of my wife to my agent, even the final year's and cumulative too.....


your agent is right... As your spouse wont get Degree cert. by the time, needs to submit provisional cert.

But not sure why asking Form 1221... If wish can give him that too.....


----------



## TheExpatriate

sivakumar s s said:


> Absolutely, any Permanent residents can do what ever they want to do work/study and live. But not sure about BUSINESS.... (It requires your friend to apply for ABN)
> 
> This site may be helpful to you.
> 
> https://abr.gov.au/
> 
> 
> 
> Other Expats may answer your question aptly...


PRs can do anything they like to do as long as it's legal, study, live, work, start a business, stay at home and do nothing ...... absolutely up to you to do what you wanna do as long as you're not breaking any law.


----------



## Visaradha

sivakumar s s said:


> your agent is right... As your spouse wont get Degree cert. by the time, needs to submit provisional cert.
> 
> But not sure why asking Form 1221... If wish can give him that too.....


Hmmmm....hope i receive Provisional before CO gets allocated to my Case!!!!!
As per my knowledge from the fellow expats from this forum, the CO comes into picture almost after 55 -60 days after visa lodging right????
Hoping for the best siva!!!!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Visaradha

Deepika19 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I had sudmitted an EOI for software tester profile last year (i applied in September mid) and it got rejected. for how many months i need to wait if i want to apply again and in which month will i be eligible to apply again?
> 
> please suggest..
> 
> Best Regards
> Deepika



Hi Deepika, Generally its 60 days period,after that 60 days ur previous EOI expires and then u can submit another fresh one!!!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

TheExpatriate said:


> PRs can do anything they like to do as long as it's legal, study, live, work, start a business, stay at home and do nothing ...... absolutely up to you to do what you wanna do as long as you're not breaking any law.


Well Said TheExpatriate....

We are waiting for this Answer only.....


----------



## akshaymojo

Deepika19 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I had sudmitted an EOI for software tester profile last year (i applied in September mid) and it got rejected. for how many months i need to wait if i want to apply again and in which month will i be eligible to apply again?
> 
> please suggest..
> 
> Best Regards
> Deepika


I think it's 2 months..


----------



## akshaymojo

Tejil said:


> friends
> 
> 
> please feel free to reply
> 
> 
> Regards



Yes, it is allowed as per my knowledge.
The requirements to register business name and apply for ABN are available in the below link,

Before you start | ASIC - Australian Securities and Investments Commission


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*

Dears, 

started to fill up the form 80, have few doubts,

What should i provide for the question no 23

Proposed travel
23 Why are you travelling to Australia?
Include any relevant dates or events

secondly the question no 48 (Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?)

is there any merit in including personal contact detail. If i put no is there any impact to the visa.

thanks in advance...


----------



## Tejil

Thanks dear Expatriate! 
Is there any link to support this jus to be doubly sure!


----------



## Tejil

akshaymojo said:


> Yes, it is allowed as per my knowledge.
> The requirements to register business name and apply for ABN are available in the below link,
> 
> Before you start | ASIC - Australian Securities and Investments Commission


Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

prasadg said:


> Dears,
> 
> started to fill up the form 80, have few doubts,
> 
> What should i provide for the question no 23
> 
> Proposed travel
> 23 Why are you travelling to Australia?
> Include any relevant dates or events
> 
> secondly the question no 48 (Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?)
> 
> is there any merit in including personal contact detail. If i put no is there any impact to the visa.
> 
> thanks in advance...



23- Immigration, leave dates and events blank

48- No merit, but hiding them could get you in trouble


Tejil said:


> Thanks dear Expatriate!
> Is there any link to support this jus to be doubly sure!



no links, I am 200% sure. You're as good as a citizen except for a very few exceptions (passport, voting, eligibility to student loans ...etc.) ..... Starting a business is definitely allowed to PRs.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Moreover there is no "dependent of 189" ...... All applicants on the same application get 189s, primary or secondary ..... and all of them enjoy the same rights


----------



## _shel

TheExpatriate said:


> 23- Immigration, leave dates and events blank
> 
> 48- No merit, but hiding them could get you in trouble
> 
> 
> 
> no links, I am 200% sure. You're as good as a citizen except for a very few exceptions (passport, voting, eligibility to student loans ...etc.) ..... Starting a business is definitely allowed to PRs.


 I'd say plenty of merit towards character checks. Shows you have a legitimate and geuine desire to move to Australia as you have friends or family there. Instead of some unsavoury type trying to get into Australia for some other reason


----------



## BretSavage

Hi,

Would like to ask 1 thing while filling up form 80.

In question no 19, "have you travelled to any other country except Australia in last 10 years".

My question is i have travelled to another countries about 20times in last 10 years, some places multiple time, do i need to give details of each time or i can write like China(Multiple Journeys)??

Thanks


----------



## rafaelisabella

BretSavage said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to ask 1 thing while filling up form 80.
> 
> In question no 19, "have you travelled to any other country except Australia in last 10 years".
> 
> My question is i have travelled to another countries about 20times in last 10 years, some places multiple time, do i need to give details of each time or i can write like China(Multiple Journeys)??
> 
> Thanks


That's similar to my case. My agent advised me to mention all trips due to the passport stamps, no matter if they're to the same country in different dates. I used Part T (question #55) to include all of them. I had only a few blank lines in part T after that


----------



## BretSavage

rafaelisabella said:


> That's similar to my case. My agent advised me to mention all trips due to the passport stamps, no matter if they're to the same country in different dates. I used Part T (question #55) to include all of them. I had only a few blank lines in part T after that


Thanks, but i think i will need more space...


----------



## rafaelisabella

BretSavage said:


> Thanks, but i think i will need more space...


Wow... like a nomad or backpacker then - LOL
Considering that I guess you can use one single line per country in part T... Something like: CHINA - TOTAL OF 15 BUSINESS TRAVELS FROM Jan-2008 TO Dec-2014


----------



## prasadg

TheExpatriate said:


> 23- Immigration, leave dates and events blank
> 
> 48- No merit, but hiding them could get you in trouble
> 
> Thank you very much,
> 
> So i will include the only one friend i have,
> 
> Further immi online form there is a question
> 
> Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
> 
> So what would be the answer for this. This is a great help and when can we provide the health forms. Do we have to submit those within 60 days with this online application or after they request.
> 
> Thank you again


----------



## mohindnair

prasadg said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23- Immigration, leave dates and events blank
> 
> 48- No merit, but hiding them could get you in trouble
> 
> Thank you very much,
> 
> So i will include the only one friend i have,
> 
> Further immi online form there is a question
> 
> Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
> 
> So what would be the answer for this. This is a great help and when can we provide the health forms. Do we have to submit those within 60 days with this online application or after they request.
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> 
> 
> Today could not find any grants....
> Maybe no one from group applied on 1st and 2nd Nov..
> Also tomorrow and day after tomorrow, DIBP offices may be having offf.....
Click to expand...


----------



## TheExpatriate

prasadg said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 23- Immigration, leave dates and events blank
> 
> 48- No merit, but hiding them could get you in trouble
> 
> Thank you very much,
> 
> So i will include the only one friend i have,
> 
> Further immi online form there is a question
> 
> Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
> 
> So what would be the answer for this. This is a great help and when can we provide the health forms. Do we have to submit those within 60 days with this online application or after they request.
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you taking children with you? is the other parent alive?
Click to expand...


----------



## apatel5917

Hi,

I have couple of questions to which if anyone with experience can answer.

1. It says in the list to attache Certified Copy of the Skill assessment. Do we have to have it Certified as i only received a pdf copy in an email and not a hard paper copy from ACS .

2. Do all the documents like the birth Certificate / Passport Copy / IELTS and other relevant documents need to be Certified ?

3. Do we need to get a new letter from current employer or the one that was submitted during skill assessment will be ok ? Company contact person has changed since the skill assessment done so what should be done get a new letter from employer and have it certified and uploaded or upload both the old one and the new one from the same company ?

Regards,


----------



## prasadg

TheExpatriate said:


> prasadg said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you taking children with you? is the other parent alive?
> 
> 
> 
> YEs i,m taking my 10 months old little one with me and my wife.
> 
> Tnx
Click to expand...


----------



## TheExpatriate

prasadg said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> YEs i,m taking my 10 months old little one with me and my wife.
> 
> Tnx
> 
> 
> 
> then the answer is yes and that other person is your wife and since she's on the application with you, you won't need a consent form since all of you are going together
Click to expand...


----------



## lk2015

*Help*



prasadg said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> YEs i,m taking my 10 months old little one with me and my wife.
> 
> Tnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to mine. I have sent you a private message regarding whom the documents should be addressed to.
> shall appreciate if you could help
> thanks,
Click to expand...


----------



## Expecting189

BretSavage said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to ask 1 thing while filling up form 80.
> 
> In question no 19, "have you travelled to any other country except Australia in last 10 years".
> 
> My question is i have travelled to another countries about 20times in last 10 years, some places multiple time, do i need to give details of each time or i can write like China(Multiple Journeys)??
> 
> Thanks


Had the same problem with too many travels.
I Provided as many addresses as could be accommodated on the Form and also mentioned all the addressed (in sequence) in a spreadsheet which was uploaded along with other documents.


----------



## prasadg

TheExpatriate said:


> prasadg said:
> 
> 
> 
> then the answer is yes and that other person is your wife and since she's on the application with you, you won't need a consent form since all of you are going together
> 
> 
> 
> Crytal clear, Thank you very much..
> 
> What would be my other question. hope you have a solution for that.
> 
> "Do i have to submit medicals for three of us with the online immi within 60 days time"
> "Where can we get the medicals"
> Where do we have to address the medicals and the police clearance.
> 
> Thank in advace
Click to expand...


----------



## NMCHD

NMCHD said:


> Hi dear, I just received an invite for 189 today. I have a total work exp of 10 years, however out of that 3 years is relevant to my nominated occupation, for which i have claimed points in the EOI.
> 
> While lodging EOI though, I gave details of my entire work exp of 10 years, marking non related employment as non relevant.
> 
> While applying for the visa, should i provide employment proofs for the nominated employment only or the entire work exp.


Hi expatriate, 

Would request ur views on this. 

Also, while lodging visa application, can i use the same reference letter which i obtained from my company while applying for Vetassess (it was obtained in Apr 14).

Thanks..


----------



## talexpat

mohindnair said:


> prasadg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today could not find any grants....
> Maybe no one from group applied on 1st and 2nd Nov..
> Also tomorrow and day after tomorrow, DIBP offices may be having offf.....
> 
> 
> 
> Dear how do you know that COs have reached 1st and 2nd Nov cases by today..?
Click to expand...


----------



## mikjc6

Dear Friends,

I have a query regarding Visit Visa. I know my question is not related to this thread but if any good soul can answer my query would be highly appreciated. 

My uncle went to Australia several times on visit visa since his daughter lives in Sydney. This time he want to apply for a five year visit visa form 1419 because his daughter is pregnant and new member is coming to the family very soon. 

Now there is a section in the form which ask for the reason why he is applying for 5 yrs visa...he is confused and asked me to help him. I couldn't come up with a better reason hence I thought to post this question to the Forum members. I know the reason should be simple and straight forward but Daughter is pregnant and need help can't be a reason for Dad I guess.

My question is what should be his reasons here? [HE IS A WELL ESTABLISHED BUSINESSMAN] - Don't know if this business angle could be a better reasoning....

Please feel free to comment and provide any link related to this issue.

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate

mikjc6 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have a query regarding Visit Visa. I know my question is not related to this thread but if any good soul can answer my query would be highly appreciated.
> 
> My uncle went to Australia several times on visit visa since his daughter lives in Sydney. This time he want to apply for a five year visit visa form 1419 because his daughter is pregnant and new member is coming to the family very soon.
> 
> Now there is a section in the form which ask for the reason why he is applying for 5 yrs visa...he is confused and asked me to help him. I couldn't come up with a better reason hence I thought to post this question to the Forum members. I know the reason should be simple and straight forward but Daughter is pregnant and need help can't be a reason for Dad I guess.
> 
> My question is what should be his reasons here? [HE IS A WELL ESTABLISHED BUSINESSMAN] - Don't know if this business angle could be a better reasoning....
> 
> Please feel free to comment and provide any link related to this issue.
> 
> Thanks



Easy, he should say that since he has family in Australia and plans to visit them frequently (and mention his past frequent travels), and since he'll have grandchildren there as well, he'd like to have the flexibility to visit several times in the coming years. 


His status as an established businessman + frequent travels before and lack of overstays should support his case


----------



## Irish-Ladd

Hey all I need some help plz I'm starting to panic 
Applied on the 27 of October through our migration agent all front loaded I done everything for this 189 even Medicals have been completed currently on a 457,
The visa is for myself main applicant my partner and our 2 kids 1 born here. 
Why haven't I heard anything back yet??
How can I check it myself even though we're using a migration agent??
Should I call them??

Please any feedback thanks all.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Irish-Ladd said:


> Hey all I need some help plz I'm starting to panic
> Applied on the 27 of October through our migration agent all front loaded I done everything for this 189 even Medicals have been completed currently on a 457,
> The visa is for myself main applicant my partner and our 2 kids 1 born here.
> Why haven't I heard anything back yet??
> How can I check it myself even though we're using a migration agent??
> Should I call them??
> 
> Please any feedback thanks all.


wait till the 27th of Jan then ring them up

Yes you can check yourself by either

1- Creating an ImmiAccount and importing your application to check status

2- Calling DIBP


----------



## Irish-Ladd

What if my migration agent has an account already set up?


----------



## Irish-Ladd

Can I still make an account even though our migration agent would have all the info?


----------



## TheExpatriate

Irish-Ladd said:


> What if my migration agent has an account already set up?


let me get things clear

ImmiAccount is linked to an entity, not an application

So You'd have an account for all your visa applications, your agent would have an account for all visas he applied for all clients .......etc.

Then comes a visa application, which your agent launched using their account, when you import it, you link it to your account while your agent maintains the link to his and remains unaffected.

It's like two users on a network sharing access to a file


----------



## Irish-Ladd

What info is required to set up this account,
Thank you for making it clear. 
I'm starting to worry over this.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Irish-Ladd said:


> What info is required to set up this account,
> Thank you for making it clear.
> I'm starting to worry over this.


just your personal info

to import the application afterwards you need your TRN (transaction reference #) and passport #.


----------



## Irish-Ladd

I don't think we got a TRN off the migration agent.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Irish-Ladd said:


> I don't think we got a TRN off the migration agent.


when he/she submitted the application, did they forward the confirmation of application back to you? it should have the TRN


----------



## nicemathan

When I tried to click on New Application

I see the following *but unable to find 189 specified. Should I have to proceed as General Skilled Migration Visa (Applicant) (476,485,887*

Skilled Migration	
  Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888)
  Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188)
  Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188)
  Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187)
  *General Skilled Migration Visa (Applicant) (476,485,887*)
  Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187)
  Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489)
  Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)

Please advice.

I then selected General skilled migration visa after a couple of page another list props up, i suppose i must select the following: [I am applying Skilled - Independent
(Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa.]

Offshore General Skilled Migration categories ->>>	Skilled Independent (Class VE, subclass 175)

Please advice


----------



## TheExpatriate

nicemathan said:


> When I tried to click on New Application
> 
> I see the following *but unable to find 189 specified. Should I have to proceed as General Skilled Migration Visa (Applicant) (476,485,887*
> 
> Skilled Migration
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Permanent) (888)
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Renewal) (188)
> Business Innovation and Investment Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (188)
> Employer Nomination for a Permanent Appointment (186,187)
> *General Skilled Migration Visa (Applicant) (476,485,887*)
> Permanent Employer Sponsored or Nominated Visa (186,187)
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Renewal) (489)
> Provisional Skilled Regional Visa (Subsequent Entrant) (489)
> 
> Please advice.


look for point based visa


----------



## Irish-Ladd

TheExpatriate said:


> when he/she submitted the application, did they forward the confirmation of application back to you? it should have the TRN


No she never forwarded back the confirmation to me with the TRN on it,
But all the stuff was lodged on the 27oct as I called to see on the 28th if it has all been received for the 4 of us.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Irish-Ladd said:


> No she never forwarded back the confirmation to me with the TRN on it,
> But all the stuff was lodged on the 27oct as I called to see on the 28th if it has all been received for the 4 of us.


ask for your confirmation document. If they refuse to give it, threaten to complain to MARA.


----------



## talexpat

Dear *TheExpatriate*,

Please confirm if importing my application will not affect agent's view. All CO correspondence would be towards agent's ID?

I wonder why this feature was not discussed earlier. My agent always keeps saying we cannot share our login credentials and I have to agree on that.


----------



## talexpat

talexpat said:


> Dear *TheExpatriate*,
> 
> Please confirm if importing my application will not affect agent's view. All CO correspondence would be towards agent's ID?
> 
> I wonder why this feature was not discussed earlier. My agent always keeps saying we cannot share our login credentials and I have to agree on that.


...and I received Tax Invoice Receipt but it has Receipt number and FTRN. Is it the same thing as your TRN?


----------



## ramsy

*ACS Docs.vs Visa Docs.*

I have recently lodged my Visa Application (189) paid the fees and attached all the required documents as part of the process.

*1.ACS Documents:*

I requested my HR of my previous company to give the detailed roles and responsibilites letter of my profile but she politely declined.So I got a detailed Statutory Declaration letter from my Project Lead with my roles and responsibilities.
He gave his business card and Id Proof also which I scanned it and gave it to my consultancy people.

I gave this letter to my consultancy people and asked them to put into Stamp Letter and get notarized and upload it.They told that they have done it.

I got my ACS positive assessment ....that was One Year back.
I got my Visa Invite also recently.

*2.Visa Application Documents:*

I paid my Visa fees and attached all the HR Reference letters,statutory declaration letters whatever I submitted for ACS.

*Now here comes the fascinating part and twist.....*When I randomly checked all the documents which I submitted to ACS and Visa 
Application I was suprised and shocked to find that the* STATUTORY DECLARATION LETTER OF ONE OF MY IMMEDIATE PREVIOUS COMPANYS *which was given by Supervisor *was not put on a STAMP PAPER.*.

The document was not put on a STAMP PAPER rather it was on PLAIN PAPER with company logo only (i.e only company name ,no address and phone number) but it was signed by my Supervisor, notarized and supported with my supervisors business card and Identity Card.

B.Neither me nor my consultancy people checked it ...we forgot to put it on stamp paper however it was approved by ACS.We were too late to realise it.

Now I am confused because I have already attached the SAME document in my VISA Application also.

So could u please shed light on this.What are the various options for me?
My options are


1.Ignore the document ...let my application be alloted to Case Officer.
Play the waiting game..
If Case officer identifies and requests the correct document, I will provide it at that time.

My consultancy people told that there wont be any issues as it was already approved by ACS so it holds good and valid.

2.Get another Statutory declaration from my Supervisor put it on a Stamp Paper,notarize it and attach it once again now iself.
Hope the CO considers the latest one(which is on a Stamp paper)


3.Fill the *Form 1023 (Notification of Incorrect Answers)* and mention that I have attached the WRONG DOCUMENT and place the right one with a note to CO.

Please advise me...


----------



## TheExpatriate

talexpat said:


> Dear *TheExpatriate*,
> 
> Please confirm if importing my application will not affect agent's view. All CO correspondence would be towards agent's ID?
> 
> I wonder why this feature was not discussed earlier. My agent always keeps saying we cannot share our login credentials and I have to agree on that.


if I had a dollar for each time this was asked, I'd be already chillin on my Gold Coast beach villa's pool now ...... lol

no effect, all correspondence remains the same, and nothing will go wrong



talexpat said:


> ...and I received Tax Invoice Receipt but it has Receipt number and FTRN. Is it the same thing as your TRN?




TRN usually starts with EG followed by a few numbers and letters.


----------



## talexpat

TheExpatriate said:


> if I had a dollar for each time this was asked, I'd be already chillin on my Gold Coast beach villa's pool now ...... lol
> 
> no effect, all correspondence remains the same, and nothing will go wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRN usually starts with EG followed by a few numbers and letters.



Thanks, I figured out it is *Reference No* on the receipt.

ImmiAccount , here I come :boxing:


----------



## apatel5917

Do we need to get medical done for kids too ? Our oldest kid is 9.


----------



## TheExpatriate

apatel5917 said:


> Do we need to get medical done for kids too ? Our oldest kid is 9.


even a one day old needs to do meds


----------



## TheExpatriate

ramsy said:


> I have recently lodged my Visa Application (189) paid the fees and attached all the required documents as part of the process.
> 
> *1.ACS Documents:*
> 
> I requested my HR of my previous company to give the detailed roles and responsibilites letter of my profile but she politely declined.So I got a detailed Statutory Declaration letter from my Project Lead with my roles and responsibilities.
> He gave his business card and Id Proof also which I scanned it and gave it to my consultancy people.
> 
> I gave this letter to my consultancy people and asked them to put into Stamp Letter and get notarized and upload it.They told that they have done it.
> 
> I got my ACS positive assessment ....that was One Year back.
> I got my Visa Invite also recently.
> 
> *2.Visa Application Documents:*
> 
> I paid my Visa fees and attached all the HR Reference letters,statutory declaration letters whatever I submitted for ACS.
> 
> *Now here comes the fascinating part and twist.....*When I randomly checked all the documents which I submitted to ACS and Visa
> Application I was suprised and shocked to find that the* STATUTORY DECLARATION LETTER OF ONE OF MY IMMEDIATE PREVIOUS COMPANYS *which was given by Supervisor *was not put on a STAMP PAPER.*.
> 
> The document was not put on a STAMP PAPER rather it was on PLAIN PAPER with company logo only (i.e only company name ,no address and phone number) but it was signed by my Supervisor, notarized and supported with my supervisors business card and Identity Card.
> 
> B.Neither me nor my consultancy people checked it ...we forgot to put it on stamp paper however it was approved by ACS.We were too late to realise it.
> 
> Now I am confused because I have already attached the SAME document in my VISA Application also.
> 
> So could u please shed light on this.What are the various options for me?
> My options are
> 
> 
> 1.Ignore the document ...let my application be alloted to Case Officer.
> Play the waiting game..
> If Case officer identifies and requests the correct document, I will provide it at that time.
> 
> My consultancy people told that there wont be any issues as it was already approved by ACS so it holds good and valid.
> 
> 2.Get another Statutory declaration from my Supervisor put it on a Stamp Paper,notarize it and attach it once again now iself.
> Hope the CO considers the latest one(which is on a Stamp paper)
> 
> 
> 3.Fill the *Form 1023 (Notification of Incorrect Answers)* and mention that I have attached the WRONG DOCUMENT and place the right one with a note to CO.
> 
> Please advise me...




forgive my ignorance, what is stamp paper?


----------



## talexpat

talexpat said:


> Thanks, I figured out it is *Reference No* on the receipt.
> 
> ImmiAccount , here I come :boxing:


Alhamdulillah, I am in and can see my application status finally.

Please advise what role I should choose:



*An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application *: True, i am applicant, but I want to remain low profile and do not want to interfere in communication between CO and agent.

*A person authorised by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application.*: Limited to viewing only


----------



## TheExpatriate

talexpat said:


> Alhamdulillah, I am in and can see my application status finally.
> 
> Please advise what role I should choose:
> 
> 
> 
> *An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application *: True, i am applicant, but I want to remain low profile and do not want to interfere in communication between CO and agent.
> 
> *A person authorised by the applicant to receive correspondence relating to the application but not to act in any other capacity relating to the application.*: Limited to viewing only


Choose the first one, you are the applicant, no interference will take place.

Choosing the latter option is illegal since you'd be lying !


----------



## apatel5917

We added my parents as an NON MIGRATING DEPENDENTS (no visa fee was charged for them) and on the visa application they show as they need to get Medical done as well .

Do they need to get medical as on all of the list it states ?"Not all may be needed" How we do what do we need and what we don't ?

Regards,


----------



## Nitin67

VRS said:


> call them please. there is no harm in calling, due to heavy workloads the COs will not check the emails uptill 28 days since they receive them. Please call and inform them. There is a chance you will receive the golden mail within 10 mins from then.


Thanks VRS,

Is there any specific number for CO I should call or the general inquiry number only will connect.

Regards,
Nitin Kushwaha


----------



## TheExpatriate

apatel5917 said:


> We added my parents as an NON MIGRATING DEPENDENTS (no visa fee was charged for them) and on the visa application they show as they need to get Medical done as well .
> 
> Do they need to get medical as on all of the list it states ?"Not all may be needed" How we do what do we need and what we don't ?
> 
> Regards,


You made a big mistake by adding them, they have to provide PCCs and do Meds, and if any of them fails meds due to any chronic diseases that come with age, you all fail.


----------



## apatel5917

TheExpatriate said:


> You made a big mistake by adding them, they have to provide PCCs and do Meds, and if any of them fails meds due to any chronic diseases that come with age, you all fail.


ok . Can they be removed from the application now ? i lodged visa couple days ago.


----------



## TheExpatriate

apatel5917 said:


> ok . Can they be removed from the application now ? i lodged visa couple days ago.


Email the department, but no idea how/when it will be processed


----------



## apatel5917

TheExpatriate said:


> Email the department, but no idea how/when it will be processed


I will email them but you think they will accept it ? Do i have to give any reason for that or just tell them they i want them to be removed from the application.

Please advise.


----------



## TheExpatriate

apatel5917 said:


> I will email them but you think they will accept it ? Do i have to give any reason for that or just tell them they i want them to be removed from the application.
> 
> Please advise.


tell them you misunderstood the definition of dependence and added them while they are not really your dependents.


----------



## apatel5917

TheExpatriate said:


> tell them you misunderstood the definition of dependence and added them while they are not really your dependents.


Thank you Expartriate. I will do that .
Do you have by chance handy email to which i can send the mail to ?


----------



## TheExpatriate

apatel5917 said:


> Thank you Expartriate. I will do that .
> Do you have by chance handy email to which i can send the mail to ?


not sure, there was a post-lodgement email address around the forum here, it could be also found in your confirmation letter


----------



## apatel5917

TheExpatriate said:


> not sure, there was a post-lodgement email address around the forum here, it could be also found in your confirmation letter


Can anyone help with the email address to get in touch with the department after lodging the visa application to make change to the visa application ?

Any help really appreciated.


----------



## ninjusto

I have been a silent follower of this thread. Thanks everyone for your help and support. I got my grant yesterday. It took around 9 months, which is not bad for someone from Lebanon. Good luck everyone!


----------



## apatel5917

TheExpatriate said:


> not sure, there was a post-lodgement email address around the forum here, it could be also found in your confirmation letter



Hi Expatriate,

This is what i found on the website that there is a form we can fill if we provided wrong information in the visa application . 
What do you say is this wrong information or misunderstood information ? Is this the correct form or should it be a change in circumstances Form ?

This is what is on the web site :

I have lodged my visa application, but some of the answers I gave are wrong. What can I do?

If you need to tell us that you have supplied us with incorrect information, you can useundefined document entitled: 'Form'Form 1023 Notification of incorrect answer(s) (100 kB PDF).


----------



## prasadg

prasadg said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crytal clear, Thank you very much..
> 
> What would be my other question. hope you have a solution for that.
> 
> "Do i have to submit medicals for three of us with the online immi within 60 days time"
> "Where can we get the medicals"
> Where do we have to address the medicals and the police clearance.
> 
> Thank in advace
> 
> 
> 
> Any luck for the above ques about med and PCC
Click to expand...


----------



## mohindnair

talexpat said:


> mohindnair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear how do you know that COs have reached 1st and 2nd Nov cases by today..?
> 
> 
> 
> On 8th, one of my company colleague and friend Rahul got the grant..
> He had applied on October 31st.. So expecting that 1st and 2nd Nov people may have got any grant..
Click to expand...


----------



## Irish-Ladd

October the 27th onshore applicant currently on 457 still no grant or CO


----------



## expat.ict

Hi Guys,

I applied my visa and paid fees 3 weeks ago, and submit all docs already.

now I used organized your medical link and generated referral letter, and contacted panel clinic already. So, i just go and do the medicals right? No need to wait for the case officer to contact me??
Because I got confused in the immi website somewhere they mentioned we should wait for the case officer then only go for it, but since if that link is available so we can do right? without waiting for his call??


----------



## XINGSINGH

expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied my visa and paid fees 3 weeks ago, and submit all docs already.
> 
> now I used organized your medical link and generated referral letter, and contacted panel clinic already. So, i just go and do the medicals right? No need to wait for the case officer to contact me??
> Because I got confused in the immi website somewhere they mentioned we should wait for the case officer then only go for it, but since if that link is available so we can do right? without waiting for his call??


For direct grant upload your medical and pcc before co ask


----------



## prasadg

expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied my visa and paid fees 3 weeks ago, and submit all docs already.
> 
> now I used organized your medical link and generated referral letter, and contacted panel clinic already. So, i just go and do the medicals right? No need to wait for the case officer to contact me??
> Because I got confused in the immi website somewhere they mentioned we should wait for the case officer then only go for it, but since if that link is available so we can do right? without waiting for his call??


Dear You may help me

1. To whom did to address the police Clearance certificate and medicals
2. Do we have to do the medicals for myself,wife and little 10months kid before apply visa.
Or else
We have to submit the immi visa 186 and pay, then wait for reply from DIAC to submit the Medicals and Police clearance. 

What is the procedure you fllowd, Thank in advance


----------



## pavzie

ninjusto said:


> I have been a silent follower of this thread. Thanks everyone for your help and support. I got my grant yesterday. It took around 9 months, which is not bad for someone from Lebanon. Good luck everyone!


congrats man. all the best for your future in aussie shores !!


----------



## pavzie

prasadg said:


> Dear You may help me
> 
> 1. To whom did to address the police Clearance certificate and medicals
> 2. Do we have to do the medicals for myself,wife and little 10months kid before apply visa.
> Or else
> We have to submit the immi visa 186 and pay, then wait for reply from DIAC to submit the Medicals and Police clearance.
> 
> What is the procedure you fllowd, Thank in advance


its suggested to do the pcc before applying the visa. You can have some challenges getting it for your home country and other countries that you have stayed for a considerable time.
Regarding medicals , once you apply the visa you get a hap id and based on that you take it to the hospital and get the medicals. They will upload the results directly to dibp.
Yes you have to get the medicals done for everyone in the application.


----------



## aikonoer

Hi guys,

I have police clearances (Australia and Philippines) submitted last Dec but they are expiring next week as I initially had them for the Subclass 485 visa I processed last year. Are they still valid or you think I need to get a new copies? Same goes with my medical which is going to expire 21 Feb.

I got invited 19 Dec and submitted my docs three days later.

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## prasadg

pavzie said:


> its suggested to do the pcc before applying the visa. You can have some challenges getting it for your home country and other countries that you have stayed for a considerable time.
> Regarding medicals , once you apply the visa you get a hap id and based on that you take it to the hospital and get the medicals. They will upload the results directly to dibp.
> Yes you have to get the medicals done for everyone in the application.


Gr8 tnx buddy,

hap id you get after the submitting the online application and fees paid?

also to whom did you address the pcc

Thanks in advace


----------



## prasadg

aikonoer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have police clearances (Australia and Philippines) submitted last Dec but they are expiring next week as I initially had them for the Subclass 485 visa I processed last year. Are they still valid or you think I need to get a new copies? Same goes with my medical which is going to expire 21 Feb.
> 
> I got invited 19 Dec and submitted my docs three days later.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Brian


Dear Brian,

To whom did you address the pcc

Thanks in advace


----------



## _shel

aikonoer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have police clearances (Australia and Philippines) submitted last Dec but they are expiring next week as I initially had them for the Subclass 485 visa I processed last year. Are they still valid or you think I need to get a new copies? Same goes with my medical which is going to expire 21 Feb.
> 
> I got invited 19 Dec and submitted my docs three days later.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Brian


 Police checks need to be valid at the time of grant. Not validation for you if you are onshore.


----------



## VRS

Nitin67 said:


> Thanks VRS,
> 
> Is there any specific number for CO I should call or the general inquiry number only will connect.
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin Kushwaha



HI Nitin, general inquiry will do.


----------



## VRS

apatel5917 said:


> Can anyone help with the email address to get in touch with the department after lodging the visa application to make change to the visa application ?
> 
> Any help really appreciated.


Yes.... the forum is there for helping each other... here you go...

[email protected]


----------



## fly2shashi

prasadg said:


> Gr8 tnx buddy,
> 
> hap id you get after the submitting the online application and fees paid?
> 
> also to whom did you address the pcc
> 
> Thanks in advace


1. Yes
2. You don't address the PCC to anyone. You tell the reason why you need it and the issuing authority states that it is issued for this reason.


----------



## TheExpatriate

aikonoer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have police clearances (Australia and Philippines) submitted last Dec but they are expiring next week as I initially had them for the Subclass 485 visa I processed last year. Are they still valid or you think I need to get a new copies? Same goes with my medical which is going to expire 21 Feb.
> 
> I got invited 19 Dec and submitted my docs three days later.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Brian


if they expire before the grant you need new ones, expiry --> 1 year from issuance


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Planning for march Ist week dear VRS. lane:
> 
> Exit process from my current company takes 2 months.
> 
> Also lot of things to do here and preparation as well both mentally and physically....lol.. In fact eagerly waiting for these moments.....


lucky u, enjoy the World Cup along with the golden cup!


----------



## philip123

mohindnair said:


> talexpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> On 8th, one of my company colleague and friend Rahul got the grant..
> He had applied on October 31st.. So expecting that 1st and 2nd Nov people may have got any grant..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> which profession do they belong to?
Click to expand...


----------



## aikonoer

TheExpatriate said:


> if they expire before the grant you need new ones, expiry --> 1 year from issuance


Thanks. Is that the same with the medical? It's expiring on the 22 Feb, 1 month short of the 3-month processing time.


----------



## TheExpatriate

aikonoer said:


> Thanks. Is that the same with the medical? It's expiring on the 22 Feb, 1 month short of the 3-month processing time.


Meds also expire, and Meds for PR are different than Meds for TR, so probably you might need new Meds.


----------



## aikonoer

TheExpatriate said:


> Meds also expire, and Meds for PR are different than Meds for TR, so probably you might need new Meds.



Do you think it's better to just wait for CO to request /advice? Because then I only have to pay for the HIV test which is I believe less than $60 than doing the whole thing again which is like $350 in total. 

Thanks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

aikonoer said:


> Do you think it's better to just wait for CO to request /advice? Because then I only have to pay for the HIV test which is I believe less than $60 than doing the whole thing again which is like $350 in total.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think you can do part-meds ..... you'll have to repeat them all.


----------



## aikonoer

TheExpatriate said:


> I don't think you can do part-meds ..... you'll have to repeat them all.


is it? interesting. thanks for that information. I was thinking all along you can do that.


----------



## mohindnair

philip123 said:


> mohindnair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> which profession do they belong to?
> 
> 
> 
> We both r mechanical engineers..........
Click to expand...


----------



## mohindnair

mohindnair said:


> philip123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We both r mechanical engineers..........
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys!!!!!!!
> I had one question.. If I go to New Zealand with the Australian PR visa for 1 year and then come back to Australia directly from NZ around Jan 2016, is there any problem????
Click to expand...


----------



## TheExpatriate

mohindnair said:


> mohindnair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys!!!!!!!
> I had one question.. If I go to New Zealand with the Australian PR visa for 1 year and then come back to Australia directly from NZ around Jan 2016, is there any problem????
> 
> 
> 
> no, you just need to enter Australia once before the first entry date.
Click to expand...


----------



## mohindnair

TheExpatriate said:


> mohindnair said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, you just need to enter Australia once before the first entry date.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.. Means now my PCC is of 18 Nov 2014. So I have to enter Aus before 18 Nov 2015...
> Is it right??
Click to expand...


----------



## TheExpatriate

mohindnair said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.. Means now my PCC is of 18 Nov 2014. So I have to enter Aus before 18 Nov 2015...
> Is it right??
> 
> 
> 
> oldest PCC/Med + 1 year
Click to expand...


----------



## mohindnair

TheExpatriate said:


> mohindnair said:
> 
> 
> 
> oldest PCC/Med + 1 year
> 
> 
> 
> Okkkk...
> Thanks Expatriate....
> I will have to plan accordingly to visit somebody in Australia this year for facilitating this entry...
> This entry can be like this that I will go to Oz for 2-3 days and then come back to NZ???
> Is it ok?????//
Click to expand...


----------



## TheExpatriate

mohindnair said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okkkk...
> Thanks Expatriate....
> I will have to plan accordingly to visit somebody in Australia this year for facilitating this entry...
> This entry can be like this that I will go to Oz for 2-3 days and then come back to NZ???
> Is it ok?????//
Click to expand...

yes that's fine


----------



## kamal.bernard

Dear Friends

Please let me know if any one have any news on NSW list update for System Administrators this year 2015 Feb. caz two times they have removed the occupation System Admin. also i would like to know what are the Financial requirements for SA state sponsorship


----------



## Viral Patel

Hi all, 

I hv submitted my application to engineers Australia and waiting for skill assessment result.

However, I want to change my current job. Can I change the at this stage? Whether it will hv any effect in future in my file? 

Pull reply if anyone can


----------



## VAISHALI BODELE

*information needed...*

I am a dentist from mumbai currently pursuing masters in hospital administration. I am new to this forum and it's very good to know people helping each other. i want to be a part of this family. 
i wanted to relocate to australia as a dentist or hospital administrator. but don't exactly what are opportunities out there and what is the whole procedure for the same. waiting for the reply for the same.
thanx and regards.


----------



## sivakumar s s

NMCHD said:


> Hi expatriate,
> 
> Would request ur views on this.
> 
> Also, while lodging visa application, can i use the same reference letter which i obtained from my company while applying for Vetassess (it was obtained in Apr 14).
> 
> Thanks..


If you wish to attach, then do it. Generally employment letters such as offer, relieve(if any), Appraisal(if any) and Tax documents/payslips are sufficient.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

apatel5917 said:


> We added my parents as an NON MIGRATING DEPENDENTS (no visa fee was charged for them) and on the visa application they show as they need to get Medical done as well .
> 
> Do they need to get medical as on all of the list it states ?"Not all may be needed" How we do what do we need and what we don't ?
> 
> Regards,


*
NON MIGRATING DEPENDENTS need MEDICALS*

Should have contact your agent(if any) or should posted this in the forum....
Big Mistake dear..............


----------



## sivakumar s s

Many hearty Congrats dear ninjusto....

New year gift :first: arrived to you...

Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:





ninjusto said:


> I have been a silent follower of this thread. Thanks everyone for your help and support. I got my grant yesterday. It took around 9 months, which is not bad for someone from Lebanon. Good luck everyone!


----------



## sivakumar s s

mohindnair said:


> talexpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> On 8th, one of my company colleague and friend Rahul got the grant..
> He had applied on October 31st.. So expecting that 1st and 2nd Nov people may have got any grant..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convey our wishes to your friend RAHUL.....lane:
Click to expand...


----------



## sivakumar s s

expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied my visa and paid fees 3 weeks ago, and submit all docs already.
> 
> now I used organized your medical link and generated referral letter, and contacted panel clinic already. So, i just go and do the medicals right? No need to wait for the case officer to contact me??
> Because I got confused in the immi website somewhere they mentioned we should wait for the case officer then only go for it, but since if that link is available so we can do right? without waiting for his call??


Dear two options:



*[*]Direct Grant / Immediate migration*

Do PCC/Medicals before CO asks

*[*]Need to extend First entry date*

Do it after 50-60 days..... before/after CO asks


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> lucky u, enjoy the World Cup along with the golden cup!





Dear waiting for you to join. Will reserve a seat for you in Adelaide -Oval ground.

Once you reached Melbs.. or syndey, I will come there to join you....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Mohind make first entry in Oz. Even on same day you can move to NZ...

stay there as you want.... 

To get *Australian citizenship* you have to be in the country for min *4 years*....

and if you stayed in NZ for more than one year, you have to produce *penal clearance certificate...*


I assume you are with 189....







mohindnair said:


> TheExpatriate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.. Means now my PCC is of 18 Nov 2014. So I have to enter Aus before 18 Nov 2015...
> Is it right??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mohindnair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mohindnair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys!!!!!!!
> I had one question.. If I go to New Zealand with the Australian PR visa for 1 year and then come back to Australia directly from NZ around Jan 2016, is there any problem????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sivakumar s s

VAISHALI BODELE said:


> I am a dentist from mumbai currently pursuing masters in hospital administration. I am new to this forum and it's very good to know people helping each other. i want to be a part of this family.
> i wanted to relocate to australia as a dentist or hospital administrator. but don't exactly what are opportunities out there and what is the whole procedure for the same. waiting for the reply for the same.
> thanx and regards.



All the best for your OZ aspirations....

Find out your occupation details and whether it is CSOL or SOL in this site.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/


For details about migration process:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ead-helpful-websites-your-move-australia.html


----------



## TheExpatriate

sivakumar s s said:


> Mohind make first entry in Oz. Even on same day you can move to NZ...
> 
> stay there as you want....
> 
> To get *Australian citizenship* you have to be in the country for min *4 years*....
> 
> and if you stayed in NZ for more than one year, you have to produce *penal clearance certificate...*
> 
> 
> I assume you are with 189....



90 days not 1 year. If you stay 90 days in any country while holding a PR, you need a PCC for citizenship !


----------



## sivakumar s s

*Citizenship -PCC*



TheExpatriate said:


> 90 days not 1 year. If you stay 90 days in any country while holding a PR, you need a PCC for citizenship !


You are right! > 90 days only.......

*you have to Provide a penal clearance certificate from every country that you spent more than 90 days in.*

Australian Citizenship – Good character and offences


just typing in half sleep and I was confused with these words " the total time spent overseas added up to 12 months or more" ha ha ha.....

lol... :juggle:


----------



## mohindnair

sivakumar s s said:


> Mohind make first entry in Oz. Even on same day you can move to NZ...
> 
> stay there as you want....
> 
> To get *Australian citizenship* you have to be in the country for min *4 years*....
> 
> and if you stayed in NZ for more than one year, you have to produce *penal clearance certificate...*
> 
> 
> I assume you are with 189....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mohindnair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sivakumar..
> Correctly, I have got a course of Masters in University of Auckland which is very good to increase my probability of good jobs. I had tried for the same in Oz. But they are very costly.. Also I was not confident of getting PR. So, I thought of taking this course. The course will start on Feb 20,2015 and end around November 16,2015, So, I decided on taking it. Also, I can search jobs by staying at Auckland.. Thats why I asked this question..
Click to expand...


----------



## jasbir

Friends 
submitted indian pcc on 03-01-2014. It was dated 02-01-14..also submitted fbi pcc which was dated 01-08-2014..

All documents have been front loaded..

If i do medicals now, what will be the initial entry date....


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasbir said:


> Friends
> submitted indian pcc on 03-01-2014. It was dated 02-01-14..also submitted fbi pcc which was dated 01-08-2014..
> 
> All documents have been front loaded..
> 
> If i do medicals now, what will be the initial entry date....


Co may ask for latest Indian PCC, Before he asks takes the new one......

*First Initial Date is based on oldest PCC or oldest Medicals......*


Update your signature /timelines......


----------



## sivakumar s s

mohindnair said:


> Thanks Sivakumar..
> Correctly, I have got a course of Masters in University of Auckland which is very good to increase my probability of good jobs. I had tried for the same in Oz. But they are very costly.. Also I was not confident of getting PR. So, I thought of taking this course. The course will start on Feb 20,2015 and end around November 16,2015, So, I decided on taking it. Also, I can search jobs by staying at Auckland.. Thats why I asked this question..



Congrats man, Going to do Masters.....

Prepare yourself in terms of Fund and other stuffs.......

Also, Advance wishes for your Expecting GOLDEN MAIL in this week....


----------



## dear2ujan

Hello guys!

I am planning to go to Sydney as Skilled Immigrant. Can anyone tell, what type of registration, they do at the time of first entry like Resident Card, Medicare, Centerlink etc.
Has anyone passed through this procedure? Please guide me with complete documentation requirement 

Would appreciate kind advise


----------



## TheExpatriate

dear2ujan said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I am planning to go to Sydney as Skilled Immigrant. Can anyone tell, what type of registration, they do at the time of first entry like Resident Card, Medicare, Centerlink etc.
> Has anyone passed through this procedure? Please guide me with complete documentation requirement
> 
> Would appreciate kind advise


nothing required


----------



## dear2ujan

What type of documentation is done in Australia?


----------



## TheExpatriate

nothing if you're just going for a brief landing trip

bank account probably


----------



## Sky_the_limit

Hello Guys ,

One question , I have got my invitation on 9th , but my daughter was just born and it would take me more than 3 months to get her a passport , can i still lodge the visa without my daughter passport or what to do ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sky_the_limit said:


> Hello Guys ,
> 
> One question , I have got my invitation on 9th , but my daughter was just born and it would take me more than 3 months to get her a passport , can i still lodge the visa without my daughter passport or what to do ?


Dear,

Many hearty congratulations for your Invite and new arrival.

GEt passport by Tatkal facilities...

It is advisable to include your baby(You whole family will PR).
If Later then it will be difficult and takes lot of time and money.


----------



## akshya

I visited Jordan for 4 days with some friends almost 4 years before. I lived in a hotel but now I do not remember the detailed address where I lived.
Now when filling the online visa form, what should I mention in the address field.

any suggestion plz.


----------



## TheExpatriate

akshya said:


> I visited Jordan for 4 days with some friends almost 4 years before. I lived in a hotel but now I do not remember the detailed address where I lived.
> Now when filling the online visa form, what should I mention in the address field.
> 
> any suggestion plz.


my wife had the same case. Mention as much as you recall (e.g.: hotel in Amman, hostel in Petra ...etc.)


----------



## padmayogesh

akshya said:


> I visited Jordan for 4 days with some friends almost 4 years before. I lived in a hotel but now I do not remember the detailed address where I lived.
> Now when filling the online visa form, what should I mention in the address field.
> 
> any suggestion plz.


I don't think you have to update this info in online visa form. But yes, this is required to be filled in form 80.
Are you updating this in "Previous Countries of residence" section?


----------



## VRS

akshya said:


> I visited Jordan for 4 days with some friends almost 4 years before. I lived in a hotel but now I do not remember the detailed address where I lived.
> Now when filling the online visa form, what should I mention in the address field.
> 
> any suggestion plz.


No owrries, just say stayed at a hotel, it happ to me too.


----------



## Sky_the_limit

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear,
> 
> Many hearty congratulations for your Invite and new arrival.
> 
> GEt passport by Tatkal facilities...
> 
> It is advisable to include your baby(You whole family will PR).
> If Later then it will be difficult and takes lot of time and money.



Thanks alot Sivakumar , I was just wondering if i can lodge the application with my daughter name or birth certificate only and then later add the passport copy or is it mandatory to have a passport number in the Visa form ?


----------



## viju_009

Dear Friends,

We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.

My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)

Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC

or

Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.


Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.

My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only, a joint bank account statement.


----------



## akshya

padmayogesh said:


> I don't think you have to update this info in online visa form. But yes, this is required to be filled in form 80.
> Are you updating this in "Previous Countries of residence" section?


Yes dear, I am updating Form this supplementary forms.


----------



## samy25

viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)
> 
> Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC
> 
> or
> 
> Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.
> 
> 
> Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.
> 
> My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only, a joint bank account statement.


1- your wife needs to get passport mentioning your name at first.

2- later u both need to have PCC for all address of last ten years.
3- no need to provide residential billing proofs to submit DIBP.. PCC is enough proof of all addresses. 

4- must submit marriage certificate and joint bank account statement to DIBP..


----------



## Anilnag

viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)
> 
> Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC
> 
> or
> 
> Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.
> 
> 
> Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.
> 
> My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only, a joint bank account statement.


If you are living in the same address as mentioned in the Passport, you will get the PCC on the spot. But if the address is different you will get the PCC after police verification, that might take couple of weeks of time.
Better just directly walk in to Passport Seva Kendra and ask them what they accept for the address proof for your wife. They should accept the marriage certificate and any address proof from you. 

Even my wife's passport has different (Vijayawada) address and got PCC from Bangalore. The advantage I have got is that she has some address proofs in Bangalore. 

Don't think of an option for getting a new passport for the purpose of PCC.


----------



## VRS

Any Grants today???


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sky_the_limit said:


> Thanks alot Sivakumar , I was just wondering if i can lodge the application with my daughter name or birth certificate only and then later add the passport copy or is it mandatory to have a passport number in the Visa form ?


I guess: Passport number is mandatory as it is a critical information for VISA....

Not remember exactly.Other expats may suggest your.

In meantime, Please create IMMI account and do update your details.

You would easily find it whether it is possible or not.

all the best.

You have 60 days to file the VISA application ....


----------



## Anilnag

sivakumar s s said:


> I guess: Passport number is mandatory as it is a critical information for VISA....
> 
> Not remember exactly.Other expats may suggest your.
> 
> In meantime, Please create IMMI account and do update your details.
> 
> You would easily find it whether it is possible or not.
> 
> all the best.
> 
> You have 60 days to file the VISA application ....


Even I believe that the Passport number is mandatory!

I guess you have two options
1. Get your baby's passport in Tatkal option. In this option you will get the passport for your baby within a weeks time.
or
2. Lodge first with your name and your wife's name and add your baby during process (don't add medicals and PCC) then CO will be assigned to you and asking you and then you can inform to your case officer about your baby's case and add her. Until and unless you are granted visa, I think you can add your dependents. Get more details on this from experts.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Two option dear:

1. You take PCC in chennai and let your spouse take in Bangalore. Both get it in same day as the address in same in passport.
(As your spouse don't have address proof in chennai)
*Result: within 2 hours.*



2. Your spouse can apply from chennai. * Result: 15days for police verification and second appointment to get PCC in personal.*

Supporting documents your 
1. marriage certificate
2. Affidavit from notary public for address 

But prior Do call to this number: * 1800-258-1800 * and get it clarified. Note: we need to pull words from them, they may be lethargic in answering and quick to disconnect your call.

all the best



viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)
> 
> Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC
> 
> or
> 
> Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.
> 
> 
> Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.
> 
> My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only, a joint bank account statement.


----------



## jasbir

Hello friends,

im reposting my query.

Im done with visa lodge and just medicals are left.

If i wait for medicals and say the co asks for medicals in february. What will be the initial entry daye??

My pcc for india is dated 03 jan 2015 and pcc from usa is dated 01 august 2014.

Thanks

all the best to all....if there is any whatsapp group for people planning fro moving this year or early next year please let me know....cheers...


----------



## TheExpatriate

jasbir said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> im reposting my query.
> 
> Im done with visa lodge and just medicals are left.
> 
> If i wait for medicals and say the co asks for medicals in february. What will be the initial entry daye??
> 
> My pcc for india is dated 03 jan 2015 and pcc from usa is dated 01 august 2014.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> all the best to all....if there is any whatsapp group for people planning fro moving this year or early next year please let me know....cheers...



Regardless of your meds, your initial entry will be before Aug 1st 2015 due to your US PCC


----------



## sivakumar s s

Anilnag said:


> Even I believe that the Passport number is mandatory!
> 
> I guess you have two options
> 1. Get your baby's passport in Tatkal option. In this option you will get the passport for your baby within a weeks time.
> or
> 2. Lodge first with your name and your wife's name and add your baby during process (don't add medicals and PCC) then CO will be assigned to you and asking you and then you can inform to your case officer about your baby's case and add her. Until and unless you are granted visa, I think you can add your dependents. Get more details on this from experts.


Very good options for *SKY_THE_LIMIT*


----------



## Auzidreamer

VRS said:


> Any Grants today???


It seems there aren't any grants today,according to forums and the tracker..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## viju_009

sivakumar s s said:


> Two option dear:
> 
> 1. You take PCC in chennai and let your spouse take in Bangalore. Both get it in same day as the address in same in passport.
> (As your spouse don't have address proof in chennai)
> *Result: within 2 hours.*
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Your spouse can apply from chennai. * Result: 15days for police verification and second appointment to get PCC in personal.*
> 
> Supporting documents your
> 1. marriage certificate
> 2. Affidavit from notary public for address
> 
> But prior Do call to this number: * 1800-258-1800 * and get it clarified. Note: we need to pull words from them, they may be lethargic in answering and quick to disconnect your call.
> 
> all the best


Thanks a lot siva. If we go by option 1, she will get her pcc done from bangalore. But in our visa applications we have given chennai address, will it affect the processing ?


----------



## siva19

viju_009 said:


> Thanks a lot siva. If we go by option 1, she will get her pcc done from bangalore. But in our visa applications we have given chennai address, will it affect the processing ?


FYI,

1. You can get your PCC in any of the regional passport office in India, no issues on that .


2 No need appointment in Chennai Saligramam PSK . (October 2014 Mid I received myself and my wife PCC at Saligramam PSK)

Chennai RPO

For PSK Saligramam:
Senior citizens above 60 years
Physically challenged Applicants (Certified)
Police Clearance Certificate(PCC)


----------



## Sky_the_limit

Anilnag said:


> Even I believe that the Passport number is mandatory!
> 
> I guess you have two options
> 1. Get your baby's passport in Tatkal option. In this option you will get the passport for your baby within a weeks time.
> or
> 2. Lodge first with your name and your wife's name and add your baby during process (don't add medicals and PCC) then CO will be assigned to you and asking you and then you can inform to your case officer about your baby's case and add her. Until and unless you are granted visa, I think you can add your dependents. Get more details on this from experts.



I think i might go for the second option , but what is this Tatkal Option for passports ? 
Thank you Guys


----------



## BretSavage

Sky_the_limit said:


> I think i might go for the second option , but what is this Tatkal Option for passports ?
> Thank you Guys


Tatkal option is like the priority option available in India where you get your passport in 7 working days by paying extra fees and few additional documents.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sky_the_limit said:


> I think i might go for the second option , but what is this Tatkal Option for passports ?
> Thank you Guys


In India, we have option for taking TATKAL passport.

Means *Urgent passport*(for kids in *1 or 2 days* as no police verification) at some extra cost.


Kindly check, whether such facility available in EGYPT.

All the best


----------



## TheExpatriate

No such thing in Egypt, all passports in Egypt are issued in 3 working days. 

However, expat Egyptians usually have to wait for weeks on end.


----------



## Anilnag

Sky_the_limit said:


> I think i might go for the second option , but what is this Tatkal Option for passports ?
> Thank you Guys


I am sorry I overlooked your country and gave some suggestions related to India. You can ignore that.


----------



## ahsan_abbas

Someone messed up the trekker sheet


----------



## Targetoz

*Boom !!!!!!!!*

And Its a *GRANT* !!

Feeling Ecstatic...!!

Called in the morning to check on the status and got an email within 20 minutes of the call. Always been a silent reader and learner on this forum. Thank you everyone for your guidance and support throughout my journey...!!

All the best to everyone, looking forward to see you all down under.

 :angel::high5::whoo:arty:


----------



## mohindnair

Targetoz said:


> And Its a *GRANT* !!
> 
> Feeling Ecstatic...!!
> 
> Called in the morning to check on the status and got an email within 20 minutes of the call. Always been a silent reader and learner on this forum. Thank you everyone for your guidance and support throughout my journey...!!
> 
> All the best to everyone, looking forward to see you all down under.
> 
> :angel::high5::whoo:arty:


Congrats man..
When u had lodged ur visa????
Please update the tracker....


----------



## Targetoz

mohindnair said:


> Congrats man..
> When u had lodged ur visa????
> Please update the tracker....


Thank you mohindnair.

Have updated the tracker, I had lodged my Visa on 17th Oct and got my child added on 18th Dec after the CO contacted requesting for additional doc.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Targetoz said:


> And Its a GRANT !!
> 
> Feeling Ecstatic...!!
> 
> Called in the morning to check on the status and got an email within 20 minutes of the call. Always been a silent reader and learner on this forum. Thank you everyone for your guidance and support throughout my journey...!!
> 
> All the best to everyone, looking forward to see you all down under.
> 
> :angel::high5::whoo:arty:


Congrats what are your timelines


----------



## expattoaus

Hey guys I am a silent follower of this forum and I have applied my 189 visa on November 30.
I had also applied for a masters course in University of Otago (NZ). My university has told me that if you get pr residency before March 2, then you are entitled for domestic fees which is almost 1/4 th of international fees. I want to know that if I get pr before March and directly go to NZ with a student visa. Am I entitled for this fees???
Plz help if anybody knows the answer.....


----------



## giftofGog

hello all,

i am strongly considering immigrating to Aus wit my family. i am a telecoms engineer with 9 years experience and a BS in engineering. please i need chronological directions as to what to do to submit a strong application. sitting for IELTS is all i know for now. please assist.

giftofGod.


----------



## Targetoz

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats what are your timelines


Thank You XINGSINGH.

Do not have the rights to add a signature.

Applied on 17th Oct, Grant on 12th Jan 2015. Delayed as I added a dependent post CO allocation.


----------



## Targetoz

expattoaus said:


> Hey guys I am a silent follower of this forum and I have applied my 189 visa on November 30.
> I had also applied for a masters course in University of Otago (NZ). My university has told me that if you get pr residency before March 2, then you are entitled for domestic fees which is almost 1/4 th of international fees. I want to know that if I get pr before March and directly go to NZ with a student visa. Am I entitled for this fees???
> Plz help if anybody knows the answer.....




Please upload all you supporting documents including your PCC and Form 80 upfront before the CO allocation and get your medicals done.

This will increase your chances of a Direct Grant. 

As per the tracker someone who applied for 189 on 31st Oct got a direct grant on 8th Jan.

All the best.

Targetoz


----------



## apatel5917

Has anyone filled out form 1023 ? 

If so can you tell how can we add more then 3 applicants as the space is only for 3 applicants ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Targetoz said:


> And Its a *GRANT* !!
> 
> Feeling Ecstatic...!!
> 
> Called in the morning to check on the status and got an email within 20 minutes of the call. Always been a silent reader and learner on this forum. Thank you everyone for your guidance and support throughout my journey...!!
> 
> All the best to everyone, looking forward to see you all down under.
> 
> :angel::high5::whoo:arty:


Many hearty Congrats dear TargetOz.... lane:

Won the :first: 

Feeling will be ecstatic to you :cheer2: this happy moments..


----------



## hasanab243

viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)
> 
> Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC
> 
> or
> 
> Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.
> 
> Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.
> 
> My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only, a joint bank account statement.


Joint bank account statement or passbook is fine. Your joint account hould be at least 1 yr old.


----------



## viju_009

hasanab243 said:


> Joint bank account statement or passbook is fine. Your joint account hould be at least 1 yr old.


Thanks for the reply Hasanab.

Our joint account is about 7 months old.

We have decided to convert my father's account into account and add my wifes name in it and give it a try in chennai RPO. Hope it works. Else we have to first apply for re-issue of passport, include the spouse name and the change in address and wait.


----------



## hasanab243

viju_009 said:


> Thanks for the reply Hasanab.
> 
> Our joint account is about 7 months old.
> 
> We have decided to convert my father's account into account and add my wifes name in it and give it a try in chennai RPO. Hope it works. Else we have to first apply for re-issue of passport, include the spouse name and the change in address and wait.


Hi viju_009;5920321

yeah you can give it a try, hope it will work. Tell me did you lodge your application? How far you are in your visa process.
But if you are going to apply for your wife's passport she should have any current address proof.


Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

viju_009 said:


> Thanks for the reply Hasanab.
> 
> Our joint account is about 7 months old.
> 
> We have decided to convert my father's account into account and add my wifes name in it and give it a try in chennai RPO. Hope it works. Else we have to first apply for re-issue of passport, include the spouse name and the change in address and wait.


Dear Viju,

Have you check with Passport office toll free number.... and clarify the details....

In Chennai, Saligramam and Tambaram PSK both will accept WALK-In with ARN.

So do register in the passportindia site and generate ARN.

One thing: As it is different address, PCC may be issued after police verification.

If you have luck, may get it on the same day.


----------



## hasanab243

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Viju,
> 
> Have you check with Passport office toll free number.... and clarify the details....
> 
> In Chennai, Saligramam and Tambaram PSK both will accept WALK-In with ARN.
> 
> So do register in the passportindia site and generate ARN.
> 
> One thing: As it is different address, PCC may be issued after police verification.
> 
> If you have luck, may get it on the same day.


Bro 
If you have already visa then you can walk in other they will not allow you for walk in PCC. This is my personal experience in saligramam psi.


----------



## Tuttu

viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> We have lodged our visa and in the PCC stage.
> 
> My wife is the primary applicant and her address in the passport is Bangalore ( where nobody lives now. After wedding she has moved to Chennai with me)
> 
> Please advise if we have to first opt of re-issue of passport to change the address and spouse name and then apply for PCC
> 
> or
> 
> Apply for a PCC directly, If we apply for PCC directly should it be from the address mentioned in her passport or the present address in chennai.
> 
> Kindly advise and share any of your experience w.r.t PCC.
> 
> My wife currently does not have any documentary evidence for her present address as the gas connection, the bills are in my name. We have a marriage certificate with us only, a joint bank account statement.


1) You n your wife should have both of your names on both the passports. 
2) She can get PCC done in Chennai, though her passport is from Bangalore. Will take 1 or 2 weeks. 
3) If your passport is on current address and your wife's name is added already, that can serve as one of the address proof (check out once in the site). 
4)The joint account you mentioned should be of nationalized bank (like SBI) only and should be at least one year old.
All these things have become easy now a days.. At least in Chennai. Opt for Saligramam PSK, it was quick for me there. 
Just relax and go through the passport site once, its simple and in detail there. Also call the number that Siva mentioned..


----------



## Aksh

Got the DIRECT GRANT for myself and my dependents today morning.
31-Oct 189 applicant .

Thank you all for the guidance and support.


----------



## dinujaink

*Grant Finally*

hi Guys, I have been a silent follower of this thread. thanks all for the support, I have received my grant at 12 this afteroon AEST.

Regards,
Dinu


----------



## sivakumar s s

*Defienetely not. In PCC (India) there will not be any address.*

So you better take from chennai and let your spouse take from bangalore.

All the best.

Hope you are eager to move OZ asap.

Incase you want to delay your first entry to oz, then wait until CO ask for PCC and medical.



viju_009 said:


> Thanks a lot siva. If we go by option 1, she will get her pcc done from bangalore. But in our visa applications we have given chennai address, will it affect the processing ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

hasanab243 said:


> Bro
> If you have already visa then you can walk in other they will not allow you for walk in PCC. This is my personal experience in saligramam psi.


You mean to say, you have already a Canadian Visa in hand....


----------



## raj147

:juggle:


Aksh said:


> Got the DIRECT GRANT for myself and my dependents today morning.
> 31-Oct 189 applicant .
> 
> Thank you all for the guidance and support.


Congrats Aksh,

Please share your timelines.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Aksh said:


> Got the DIRECT GRANT for myself and my dependents today morning.
> 31-Oct 189 applicant .
> 
> Thank you all for the guidance and support.


Many hearty congratulations dear AKSH

So flying high lane:

Enjoy this :cheer2: FULL moments.........


----------



## hasanab243

sivakumar s s said:


> You mean to say, you have already a Canadian Visa in hand....


No dear
I had to come back and went again with appointment.

Sivakumar, could you please tell me what did you exactly submitt for employment proof, As I have read in forum, your visa has been granted within 42 days. Did you form 16 and income tax rerun?


----------



## farishkj

Hey everyone! I just got invited to apply for 190 SA SS! I'm in the process of uploading all the documents right now and got few questions! 

1. I am not claiming points for work experience (since I got less than 3years) but I will be uploading documents to show proof. Can I just upload the original color scanned copies? Or do I have to certify them at the embassy? They all got stamps by my companies

2. I'm just wonder how immi account works! Is there a submit button once I uploaded all the documents? Or I just need to keep updating that page by attaching as many documents required? 

Thank you for the help


----------



## Aksh

Thanks Siva



sivakumar s s said:


> Aksh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the DIRECT GRANT for myself and my dependents today morning.
> 31-Oct 189 applicant .
> 
> Thank you all for the guidance and support.
> 
> 
> 
> Many hearty congratulations dear AKSH
> 
> So flying high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULL moments.........
Click to expand...


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Hello expatriate,

Check PM


----------



## Aksh

raj147 said:


> Aksh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the DIRECT GRANT for myself and my dependents today morning.
> 31-Oct 189 applicant .
> 
> Thank you all for the guidance and support.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Aksh,
> 
> Please share your timelines.
Click to expand...


Thanks Raj.Please find the timeline details.

IELTS : 03-Oct-2014
ACS : 17-Oct-2014
EOI submission : 18-Oct-2014
Medicals : 20-Oct-2014
Invitation : 26-Oct-2014
Visa Lodged : 31-Oct-2014
PCC:08-Dec-2014
Form 80 : 08-Dec-2014
Grant : 13-Jan-2014(Direct Grant)


----------



## dinujaink

hi Guys,

I have been a silent follower on this forum and got my grant today.

Thanks everyone..

My timelines below:

IELTS : Sep 2014
ACS : July-2014
EOI submission : Oct-2014
Medicals : 07-Nov-2014
Invitation : 27-Oct-2014
Visa Lodged : 04-Nov-2014
PCC: Front Loaded
Form 80 : Front Loaded
Grant : 13-Jan-2014(Direct Grant)


----------



## samy25

farishkj said:


> Hey everyone! I just got invited to apply for 190 SA SS! I'm in the process of uploading all the documents right now and got few questions!
> 
> 1. I am not claiming points for work experience (since I got less than 3years) but I will be uploading documents to show proof. Can I just upload the original color scanned copies? Or do I have to certify them at the embassy? They all got stamps by my companies
> 
> 2. I'm just wonder how immi account works! Is there a submit button once I uploaded all the documents? Or I just need to keep updating that page by attaching as many documents required?
> 
> Thank you for the help


colored scans are enough.
once application have been submitted .. u just need to upload all required documents in immi account. then u can see them in Elodgement page . it will be a proof that they have been uploaded .. and once the status will turn into received, it means that DIBP received em'


----------



## Auzidreamer

dinujaink said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower on this forum and got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone..
> 
> My timelines below:
> 
> IELTS : Sep 2014
> ACS : July-2014
> EOI submission : Oct-2014
> Medicals : 07-Nov-2014
> Invitation : 27-Oct-2014
> Visa Lodged : 04-Nov-2014
> PCC: Front Loaded
> Form 80 : Front Loaded
> Grant : 13-Jan-2014(Direct Grant)


Congratz..Enjoy ..


----------



## KeeDa

Hello Dinu,

Congrats! Can you please share your Medicals date and the IED on your grant?

Thanks,
TT.



dinujaink said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower on this forum and got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone..
> 
> My timelines below:
> 
> IELTS : Sep 2014
> ACS : July-2014
> EOI submission : Oct-2014
> Medicals : 07-Nov-2014
> Invitation : 27-Oct-2014
> Visa Lodged : 04-Nov-2014
> PCC: Front Loaded
> Form 80 : Front Loaded
> Grant : 13-Jan-2014(Direct Grant)


----------



## VRS

Congrats to all the winners of the Golden Cup.... November has started... By this weekend, most probably all Visas filed by November 1st week will be finalized. Good luck to all.


----------



## VRS

Targetoz said:


> And Its a *GRANT* !!
> 
> Feeling Ecstatic...!!
> 
> Called in the morning to check on the status and got an email within 20 minutes of the call. Always been a silent reader and learner on this forum. Thank you everyone for your guidance and support throughout my journey...!!
> 
> All the best to everyone, looking forward to see you all down under.
> 
> :angel::high5::whoo:arty:


Congrats TargetOz, party hard!!


----------



## VRS

expattoaus said:


> Hey guys I am a silent follower of this forum and I have applied my 189 visa on November 30.
> I had also applied for a masters course in University of Otago (NZ). My university has told me that if you get pr residency before March 2, then you are entitled for domestic fees which is almost 1/4 th of international fees. I want to know that if I get pr before March and directly go to NZ with a student visa. Am I entitled for this fees???
> Plz help if anybody knows the answer.....


My dear, please be an active follower from now!!

You will get the visa def by March, better to go to Aus, activate the PR and then move to NZ. Its great to get 75% discount!!!


----------



## Abhishek12

Guys, I need help - I have lodged 189 Visa application on 15th Dec'2014 with all process completion like PCC & Medicals. Meanwhile - I have to visit Australia for short term on some company purposes in feb'2015. If 189 is not grant by then , visa for meeting purposes through company would be alternative.

Can we apply for Visa - while 189 Visa is in process & close to grant? It is not declared in form 80 as same has been communicated after submission. Further, can we be granted 189 - applied from offshore - while in Australia on Other Visa?


----------



## VRS

Targetoz said:


> And Its a *GRANT* !!
> 
> Feeling Ecstatic...!!
> 
> Called in the morning to check on the status and got an email within 20 minutes of the call. Always been a silent reader and learner on this forum. Thank you everyone for your guidance and support throughout my journey...!!
> 
> All the best to everyone, looking forward to see you all down under.
> 
> :angel::high5::whoo:arty:


Hi, which number have you called???


----------



## TheExpatriate

Abhishek12 said:


> Guys, I need help - I have lodged 189 Visa application on 15th Dec'2014 with all process completion like PCC & Medicals. Meanwhile - I have to visit Australia for short term on some company purposes in feb'2015. If 189 is not grant by then , visa for meeting purposes through company would be alternative.
> 
> Can we apply for Visa - while 189 Visa is in process & close to grant? It is not declared in form 80 as same has been communicated after submission. Further, can we be granted 189 - applied from offshore - while in Australia on Other Visa?


you need to advise your 189 CO, because if 189 is granted BEFORE the visit/business visa, visit visa will cease the 189, so if your 189 is grant-ready, you will need your CO to advise you first to withdraw your visit visa application.

If visit is granted first, nothing to worry about


----------



## Auzidreamer

dinujaink said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower on this forum and got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone..
> 
> My timelines below:
> 
> IELTS : Sep 2014
> ACS : July-2014
> EOI submission : Oct-2014
> Medicals : 07-Nov-2014
> Invitation : 27-Oct-2014
> Visa Lodged : 04-Nov-2014
> PCC: Front Loaded
> Form 80 : Front Loaded
> Grant : 13-Jan-2014(Direct Grant)


Hi 
Is this 189 or 190?

Rgds


----------



## thomasvo

finally some progress in the november grants. I was hoping to get my grant somewhere early feb but despite them working during most of the holidays not a lot of progress was made. Hopefully I can get a grant by mid feb.


----------



## dinujaink

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi
> Is this 189 or 190?
> 
> Rgds


Hi Auzidreamer,

This is 189

Regards,
Dinu


----------



## fasilak

Hi All,

I was a reader of this thread for a very long while and got lot of inputs for processing my 189 Visa.
Today me, wife, son and daughter got grant . Thank you all



> Nominated Occupation Software Engineer
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Visa Lodged : 03-OCT-2014
> CO Assigned: 03-DEC-2014
> India PCC: 30 Dec 2014
> Saudi PCC: 15 Dec 2014
> Grant : 13-Jan-2015


CO didn't request for Form 80.
Thank you all. Planning to leave to SYDNEY FEB 1st week 2015 and start the hunt. 

Best wishes all of you.


----------



## dinujaink

ToyTowner said:


> Hello Dinu,
> 
> Congrats! Can you please share your Medicals date and the IED on your grant?
> 
> Thanks,
> TT.


Hi ToyTowner,

I did my medicals on Nov 7 2014, lodged on Nov 4, 2014.

I am already in Sydney from April 2013.

I was on 457.

Regards,
Dinu


----------



## MMS

TheExpatriate said:


> you need to advise your 189 CO, because if 189 is granted BEFORE the visit/business visa, visit visa will cease the 189, so if your 189 is grant-ready, you will need your CO to advise you first to withdraw your visit visa application. If visit is granted first, nothing to worry about


Exactly well explained expat as usual 😉


----------



## Targetoz

VRS said:


> Hi, which number have you called???


Called on +61 131 881 and waited on the IVR for 62 minutes before getting through.


----------



## sivakumar s s

dinujaink said:


> hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent follower on this forum and got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks everyone..
> 
> My timelines below:
> 
> IELTS : Sep 2014
> ACS : July-2014
> EOI submission : Oct-2014
> Medicals : 07-Nov-2014
> Invitation : 27-Oct-2014
> Visa Lodged : 04-Nov-2014
> PCC: Front Loaded
> Form 80 : Front Loaded
> Grant : 13-Jan-2014(Direct Grant)


Many hearty congratulations lane:

Enjoy the :cheer2: full moments


----------



## sivakumar s s

hasanab243 said:


> No dear
> I had to come back and went again with appointment.
> 
> Sivakumar, could you please tell me what did you exactly submitt for employment proof, As I have read in forum, your visa has been granted within 42 days. Did you form 16 and income tax rerun?



Dear 

Not sure why Iam so lucky to get grant earlier; may be because of 190 visa + occupation.

Employment related docs I submitted:

1. Offer ,Appraisal (if any), Relieving(if any) letter for each company.
2. Tax documents - Form 16 (Available documents only not whole 10 years).
3. Current company last six month payslips alone.


----------



## sivakumar s s

fasilak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was a reader of this thread for a very long while and got lot of inputs for processing my 189 Visa.
> Today me, wife, son and daughter got grant . Thank you all
> 
> 
> 
> CO didn't request for Form 80.
> Thank you all. Planning to leave to SYDNEY FEB 1st week 2015 and start the hunt.
> 
> Best wishes all of you.


Many hearty congratulations to you and your family.

Hope it could be a ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## Raviinc

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear
> 
> Not sure why Iam so lucky to get grant earlier; may be because of 190 visa + occupation.
> 
> Employment related docs I submitted:
> 
> 1. Offer ,Appraisal (if any), Relieving(if any) letter for each company.
> 2. Tax documents - Form 16 (Available documents only not whole 10 years).
> 3. Current company last six month payslips alone.


Hi Siva
Do occupation which have very less invites in occupation ceiling get priority during visa processing? I feel so because the Immi may want to fill them up fast due to the shortage in work force.
Thanks


----------



## hasanab243

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congratulations to you and your family.
> 
> Hope it could be a ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Hi sivakumar
Thanks for your reply 

See I had three revised salary compensation letter uploaded with separate pdf files, then three quarterly bonus letters uploaded in three separated pdf file , one promotion letter in one pdf file, one confirmation letter after training in one pdf file finally one offer letter in one pdf file , then payslips for last 3 yrs(claiming only 5 points)
That's it I am providing for employment proof, that is OK or do I need to give some more evidence.
Pls reply me back.


----------



## VRS

Targetoz said:


> Called on +61 131 881 and waited on the IVR for 62 minutes before getting through.


Okay, how did you call them, via skype??


----------



## sivakumar s s

hasanab243 said:


> Hi sivakumar
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> Pls reply me back.



Looks good....


Means all these period you are in same company as you dont have any relieving letter.


----------



## np007

*Got Grant Today !!*

Got a call from my agent that me and Husband have got the Grant today :second:, ie 13th Jan '2015!!

So Happy to hear this . 

Lodged on 9th Nov - 189, 65 points - all docs front loaded . Would update the tracker 

Wish all November folks get it soon tooo...

Time to book tickets!!!!lane:


----------



## Targetoz

VRS said:


> Okay, how did you call them, via skype??


Used my mobile for the call VRS, did not expect such a long wait. Skype would have been better.


----------



## VRS

np007 said:


> Got a call from my agent that me and Husband have got the Grant today :second:, ie 13th Jan '2015!!
> 
> So Happy to hear this .
> 
> Lodged on 9th Nov - 189, 65 points - all docs front loaded . Would update the tracker
> 
> Wish all November folks get it soon tooo...
> 
> Time to book tickets!!!!lane:


Congrats NP007.... have a great great time..... enjoy the golden moment!!!! Great to hear DIBP has reached finalizing applications till Nov 9th 2014.


----------



## hasanab243

sivakumar s s said:


> Looks good....
> 
> Means all these period you are in same company as you dont have any relieving letter.


No I have been working with same company since I started working after my graduation.
Sivakumar , can I submitt my stay declaration stamp which I had submitted to ACS? Or I don't need to submitt it ?


----------



## mohindnair

Man o Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
omg Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I got my grant today...
DIBP guys man sending me a mail in my junk folder.
Today as usual, I was checking my email and going to delete the junk emails.
When I saw the golden mail in that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy to get grant so early.
I had applied on Nov-11.
Thanks to all to keep my nerves throughout these days.
Special thanks to rahul prakkat my good friend for guiding me throughout my visa application.
Special thanks to Mr. Sivakumar for guiding us in the forum.
Now busy for my MS application at Auckland ( 1 year course) in NZ..


----------



## VRS

Targetoz said:


> Used my mobile for the call VRS, did not expect such a long wait. Skype would have been better.


thanks for info, may I please know what is the entire number you called... 0061-131881


----------



## mohindnair

I feel that mechanical engineering guys are getting grants fast. Also I am a single applicant.
So this made my grant faster.


----------



## mohindnair

Thanks to all in the group.
Thanks to the almighty Swami Ayyappa for hearing my prayers.
Also thanks to my parents for supporting me through this phase.
I am feeling ecstatic.


----------



## sivakumar s s

np007 said:


> Got a call from my agent that me and Husband have got the Grant today :second:, ie 13th Jan '2015!!
> 
> So Happy to hear this .
> 
> Lodged on 9th Nov - 189, 65 points - all docs front loaded . Would update the tracker
> 
> Wish all November folks get it soon tooo...
> 
> Time to book tickets!!!!lane:


Many hearty congrats mate, lane:

Enjoy this :cheer2: Full moments....


----------



## VRS

mohindnair said:


> Man o Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> omg Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I got my grant today...
> DIBP guys man sending me a mail in my junk folder.
> Today as usual, I was checking my email and going to delete the junk emails.
> When I saw the golden mail in that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Happy to get grant so early.
> I had applied on Nov-11.
> Thanks to all to keep my nerves throughout these days.
> Special thanks to rahul prakkat my good friend for guiding me throughout my visa application.
> Special thanks to Mr. Sivakumar for guiding us in the forum.
> Now busy for my MS application at Auckland ( 1 year course) in NZ..


****... is like you found diamonds in dustbin!!!

Congrats brother.... great... I always del my spam without seeing anything.... ****... i am tensed!!


----------



## mohindnair

VRS said:


> ****... is like you found diamonds in dustbin!!!
> 
> Congrats brother.... great... I always del my spam without seeing anything.... ****... i am tensed!!


Guys from now on plz check ur spam or junk folder..
DIBP mails are coming to junk maybe bcoz they send lot of mails at a time.


----------



## hasanab243

mohindnair said:


> Thanks to all in the group.
> Thanks to the almighty Swami Ayyappa for hearing my prayers.
> Also thanks to my parents for supporting me through this phase.
> I am feeling ecstatic.


Congrats bro Mohindnair
Where are you from ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

mohindnair said:


> Man o Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> omg Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I got my grant today...
> DIBP guys man sending me a mail in my junk folder.
> Today as usual, I was checking my email and going to delete the junk emails.
> When I saw the golden mail in that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Happy to get grant so early.
> I had applied on Nov-11.
> Thanks to all to keep my nerves throughout these days.
> Special thanks to rahul prakkat my good friend for guiding me throughout my visa application.
> Special thanks to Mr. Sivakumar for guiding us in the forum.
> Now busy for my MS application at Auckland ( 1 year course) in NZ..


Many many hearty congrats dear mohind, :first:

My advance wishes come true today.... lol :juggle:

Enjoy this Ecstatic moments :cheer2:

So Migrating Bird hops at Sydney for validating visa and flying to NZ for one year.

Wish you a very bright and prosperous future in Oz and successful studies in NZ


----------



## mohindnair

mohindnair said:


> Guys from now on plz check ur spam or junk folder..
> DIBP mails are coming to junk maybe bcoz they send lot of mails at a time.


Guys can't find the tracker..
i want to update my status.
Direct visa grant on 13 jan 2015.
if anybody has plz update for me..


----------



## VRS

mohindnair said:


> Guys from now on plz check ur spam or junk folder..
> DIBP mails are coming to junk maybe bcoz they send lot of mails at a time.


from now on, before checking the inbox, ill check the spam folder.

Brother, what is there in the subject line, this helps in identifying better as there are loads of junk mails each day.


----------



## mohindnair

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congrats dear mohind, :first:
> 
> My advance wishes come true today.... lol :juggle:
> 
> Enjoy this Ecstatic moments :cheer2:
> 
> So Migrating Bird hops at Sydney for validating visa and flying to NZ for one year.
> 
> Wish you a very bright and prosperous future in Oz and successful studies in NZ


Thanks man Sivakumar...
You r a lucky person for many..
feeling very happy.
at age 26 yrs. I might me the youngest in forum to get a visa.
My name to be put in records.
Hehehehe.....


----------



## mohindnair

VRS said:


> from now on, before checking the inbox, ill check the spam folder.
> 
> Brother, what is there in the subject line, this helps in identifying better as there are loads of junk mails each day.


Its a autu reply letter from DiBP.
just like banks send us with do not reply or like these income tax departments when we file for returns........


----------



## mohindnair

hasanab243 said:


> Congrats bro Mohindnair
> Where are you from ?


I am originally from Nashik, maharashtra.
Origin is Kerala.


----------



## sivakumar s s

hasanab243 said:


> No I have been working with same company since I started working after my graduation.
> Sivakumar , can I submitt my stay declaration stamp which I had submitted to ACS? Or I don't need to submitt it ?


No harm in submitting the statuary declaration as well.

*Generally not required at this stage as you have OFFER,appraisal letter & Tax docs & payslips to support your employment.*

More over, the main purpose of statuatry declaration is about roles and resp....
You already have ACS skill assessment to support it.


In some countries, company will not issue offer letter, for them this statuary declaration will be helpful.....


----------



## Auzidreamer

VRS said:


> from now on, before checking the inbox, ill check the spam folder.
> 
> Brother, what is there in the subject line, this helps in identifying better as there are loads of junk mails each day.


Mate doesn't it get updated in the immiaccount.Changing the status from "In progress" to "Finalized".Seniors pls update..0


----------



## VRS

Auzidreamer said:


> Mate doesn't it get updated in the immiaccount.Changing the status from "In progress" to "Finalized".Seniors pls update..0


it will definitely, but most of time we are on mobile, hence checking the mail is better, even if you miss the mail you will be able to find the same on the Immi account.


----------



## Siriish

hasanab243 said:


> Bro
> If you have already visa then you can walk in other they will not allow you for walk in PCC. This is my personal experience in saligramam psi.


Hi..
You can actually show your invite letter and go for a walk in. However they will not allow your dependents to apply for PCC without prior appointment as their names won't be mentioned in the invite letter. This is how it worked for me in saligramam PSA


----------



## VRS

mohindnair said:


> Its a autu reply letter from DiBP.
> just like banks send us with do not reply or like these income tax departments when we file for returns........


What is the SUBJECT of the email Mohind?


----------



## Targetoz

VRS said:


> thanks for info, may I please know what is the entire number you called... 0061-131881


The number I called was +61 131 881 from my mobile.


----------



## cgsaipradeep

VRS said:


> What is the SUBJECT of the email Mohind?


Siva,

Could u pls answer the above question.


----------



## XINGSINGH

mohindnair said:


> Man o Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> omg Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I got my grant today...
> DIBP guys man sending me a mail in my junk folder.
> Today as usual, I was checking my email and going to delete the junk emails.
> When I saw the golden mail in that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Happy to get grant so early.
> I had applied on Nov-11.
> Thanks to all to keep my nerves throughout these days.
> Special thanks to rahul prakkat my good friend for guiding me throughout my visa application.
> Special thanks to Mr. Sivakumar for guiding us in the forum.
> Now busy for my MS application at Auckland ( 1 year course) in NZ..


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

np007 said:


> Got a call from my agent that me and Husband have got the Grant today :second:, ie 13th Jan '2015!!
> 
> So Happy to hear this .
> 
> Lodged on 9th Nov - 189, 65 points - all docs front loaded . Would update the tracker
> 
> Wish all November folks get it soon tooo...
> 
> Time to book tickets!!!!lane:


Congrats


----------



## fly2shashi

cgsaipradeep said:


> Siva,
> 
> Could u pls answer the above question.


The subject will be:

XXXNNNN/NNNNNNN - NNNNNNNNN - LastName, FirstName - IMMI Grant Notification

Where X - Alphabet & N - Number

SS


----------



## prasad029

Hi Friends,
Need an help in moving further through 190 VISA process and looking for suggestions from experts.

I have total 55 points so far and looking forward to get another 5 points through state Sponsorship by NSW, which opens in Feb 2015.

As I have received a positive assessment from ACS for 262113 (System administrator)
and Got 59,60,75,82 in PTE (2nd attempt) can I go ahead and submit my EOI and apply for NSW SS in FEB. And lets assume it is positive which make my points moved to 60, will this help me for VISA. Kindly suggest?

Regards,
Prasad.


----------



## pavzie

Got my 189 direct grant today!! Will update with details soon.
A big thanks to everyone.


----------



## hasanab243

pavzie said:


> Got my 189 direct grant today!! Will update with details soon.
> A big thanks to everyone.


Congrats bro

When did you apply ?


----------



## pavzie

hasanab243 said:


> Congrats bro
> 
> When did you apply ?


Thanks buddy . applied on 7-jan. I had earlier updated the tracker as 6-jan .. realized today after looking at the application.


----------



## gbharath

Hello,

Can someone clarify my question.We are planning for AUS PR and gave IELTS.My wife got 6 in each which are sufficient for spouce adoptability 5 points.I got Overall 6(speaking 5.5),But I required Band 7.This time i want to take PTE-Academic instead of IELTS.So ,My question is Can we do the processing by considering two different exam pattern?

Thanks in advance,
GB


----------



## VRS

fly2shashi said:


> The subject will be:
> 
> XXXNNNN/NNNNNNN - NNNNNNNNN - LastName, FirstName - IMMI Grant Notification
> 
> Where X - Alphabet & N - Number
> 
> SS


Thank you bro!


----------



## VRS

Anyone waiting for their FBI PCC??? FBI is taking 16 weeks now, September files are being dealt with yet. 

Such a pain.


----------



## LILAS

gbharath said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone clarify my question.We are planning for AUS PR and gave IELTS.My wife got 6 in each which are sufficient for spouce adoptability 5 points.I got Overall 6(speaking 5.5),But I required Band 7.This time i want to take PTE-Academic instead of IELTS.So ,My question is Can we do the processing by considering two different exam pattern?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> GB


gbharath,
Every test/result is considered individually. So its not a problem if you give PTE, while your spouse has IELTS. However make sure that your Skills Assessing agency/authority is entertaining PTE/IELTS. My personal feedback - PTE is about 1.5 times complex than IELTS. Remember PTE is Academic (hence complexity of content is higher) while IELTS has a choice of General and Academic.


----------



## drone

pavzie said:


> Got my 189 direct grant today!! Will update with details soon.
> A big thanks to everyone.


Congrats !!


----------



## VRS

LILAS said:


> gbharath,
> Every test/result is considered individually. So its not a problem if you give PTE, while your spouse has IELTS. However make sure that your Skills Assessing agency/authority is entertaining PTE/IELTS. My personal feedback - PTE is about 1.5 times complex than IELTS. Remember PTE is Academic (hence complexity of content is higher) while IELTS has a choice of General and Academic.


PTE Academic Is really good & easy. Please kindly find pte academic page on forum.


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> What is the SUBJECT of the email Mohind?





cgsaipradeep said:


> Siva,
> 
> Could u pls answer the above question.


 Subject :

*Filenumber - Visa number - surname - given name - IMMI Grant Notification‏*


----------



## gbharath

LILAS said:


> gbharath,
> Every test/result is considered individually. So its not a problem if you give PTE, while your spouse has IELTS. However make sure that your Skills Assessing agency/authority is entertaining PTE/IELTS. My personal feedback - PTE is about 1.5 times complex than IELTS. Remember PTE is Academic (hence complexity of content is higher) while IELTS has a choice of General and Academic.


Thanks for the reply Lilas,

As per my knowledge,AUS Immigration dept accepting PTE -academic score for english proficiency. I already gave IELTS and failed,let me try PTE this time... :fingerscrossed:

what is Skills Assessing agency/authority?is it Immigration authority something diff?

Thanks,
GB


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Subject :
> 
> Filenumber - Visa number - surname - given name - IMMI Grant Notification‏


Worried about FBI PCC bro, they are building a lot of pressure. Expected or by Jan, but now they say they may need more time.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> Mate doesn't it get updated in the immiaccount.Changing the status from "In progress" to "Finalized".Seniors pls update..0




Dear everything is *automated*. Co is longer sending any personal mail to each and every case.

On verifying the documents, If he/she satisfied=> Will click the *GRANT(Submit)button*.

Once it is triggered, Your application status in the IMMI account will be moved from "In progress" to "Finalized" status.

Your Visa grant notice will be generated and link is displayed under each applicant.

Simultaneously, *Golden mail *will be sent from the automated system to the registered Mail id.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Siriish said:


> Hi..
> You can actually show your invite letter and go for a walk in. However they will not allow your dependents to apply for PCC without prior appointment as their names won't be mentioned in the invite letter. This is how it worked for me in saligramam PSA


Where did you fill the application for PCC at saligramam PSK itself or *online*....

Means did you get your ARN and walked In to the PSK or not.


----------



## sivakumar s s

pavzie said:


> Got my 189 direct grant today!! Will update with details soon.
> A big thanks to everyone.


Many hearty congratulations

Won the cup :first: 
Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:


----------



## prashant.aggarwal

*Direct Grant*

I have been visiting this forum everyday for last 1- 1.5 months to see who all have been granted the visa and when i can expect my visa.
Today is the day . Direct Grant to me and my immediate family(son and wife).

Applied under 189 , Lodged on 7th Nov.
I didnt submit Form 80 or 1221.


Thanks all for replying to my queries and clarifying doubts.


----------



## Auzidreamer

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear everything is *automated*. Co is longer sending any personal mail to each and every case.
> 
> On verifying the documents, If he/she satisfied=> Will click the *GRANT(Submit)button*.
> 
> Once it is triggered, Your application status in the IMMI account will be moved from "In progress" to "Finalized" status.
> 
> Your Visa grant notice will be generated and link is displayed under each applicant.
> 
> Simultaneously, *Golden mail *will be sent from the automated system to the registered Mail id.


Thank you Siva


----------



## padmakarrao

prashant.aggarwal said:


> I have been visiting this forum everyday for last 1- 1.5 months to see who all have been granted the visa and when i can expect my visa. Today is the day . Direct Grant to me and my immediate family(son and wife). Applied under 189 , Lodged on 7th Nov. I didnt submit Form 80 or 1221. Thanks all for replying to my queries and clarifying doubts.


Congrats Prashant, have a wonderful future in Oz


----------



## Auzidreamer

prashant.aggarwal said:


> I have been visiting this forum everyday for last 1- 1.5 months to see who all have been granted the visa and when i can expect my visa.
> Today is the day . Direct Grant to me and my immediate family(son and wife).
> 
> Applied under 189 , Lodged on 7th Nov.
> I didnt submit Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> 
> Thanks all for replying to my queries and clarifying doubts.


Congratz..Enjoy,,:second:


----------



## pavzie

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congratulations
> 
> Won the cup :first:
> Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:


Thanks Siva! 
My application is lodged through a consultant and I had just imported my application to see the activity. I have not got the golden email yet and my consultant as usual is taking time to respond!! Has the grant email only been sent to registered consultant email?

But I have already checked the status and other grant details through vevo providing the TRN. So much more relaxed. May be this info will help others too


----------



## subh

Did you submit any paper for spouse ( English ) .


----------



## Siriish

sivakumar s s said:


> Where did you fill the application for PCC at saligramam PSK itself or online....
> 
> Means did you get your ARN and walked In to the PSK or not.


Yes.. Did it online and got ARN.. walked into PSK with ARN printout, invite letter copy and other required docs.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*

Dears

I have completed the ELodgement 17 Steps now. I'm Now ready with the all Scanned Documents for me and Spouse and for my 10 month old kid. Also for 80 Filled for me and the spouse.

So ready to submit....

have some few clarifications,

1. Do i have to have separate form 80 for 10 month old kid
2. What is the next Step for Submission ? ( i.e. from Elodgment form i can see "Go to My Account"). Do i have to use that for the next step.
3. In the submission can i get the steps that i have to be followed. Who submitted would you pls comment.

Great help, Thank in advance.


----------



## XINGSINGH

prashant.aggarwal said:


> I have been visiting this forum everyday for last 1- 1.5 months to see who all have been granted the visa and when i can expect my visa.
> Today is the day . Direct Grant to me and my immediate family(son and wife).
> 
> Applied under 189 , Lodged on 7th Nov.
> I didnt submit Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> Thanks all for replying to my queries and clarifying doubts.


Congrats


----------



## amolpathak

prashant.aggarwal said:


> I have been visiting this forum everyday for last 1- 1.5 months to see who all have been granted the visa and when i can expect my visa.
> Today is the day . Direct Grant to me and my immediate family(son and wife).
> 
> Applied under 189 , Lodged on 7th Nov.
> I didnt submit Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> Thanks all for replying to my queries and clarifying doubts.


In the tracker you mentioned Canadian PCC to be uploaded. Have you uploaded or you got grant without this PCC?


----------



## hasanab243

amolpathak said:


> In the tracker you mentioned Canadian PCC to be uploaded. Have you uploaded or you got grant without this PCC?


Congratulations Bro and all the best for your future ahead in Oz


----------



## prashant.aggarwal

Yes. I did upload Canadian PCC. I uploaded this as the last document from my end.


----------



## expat.ict

Hi All,

Is form 1221 necessary?? I have seen many of the applicants have submit it.
I am completing the form 80, as most of the pakistanis were asked to fill it. 
for 1221 looks like the same, so no need to fill it right?


----------



## VRS

Congrats to all who got the Golden mail today!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can you please send me a private message(PM), for those from testers community who have got "189 Visa". I am looking for samples of roles and responsibilities.
> 
> Appreciate your help at the earliest.
> 
> Thank a lot!,
> Sunil Kumar


Search software tester applying as software engineer you will get it.


----------



## VRS

pavzie said:


> Got my 189 direct grant today!! Will update with details soon.
> A big thanks to everyone.


Congrats Pavzie.... enjoy...please update the tracker too!!


----------



## VRS

prashant.aggarwal said:


> I have been visiting this forum everyday for last 1- 1.5 months to see who all have been granted the visa and when i can expect my visa.
> Today is the day . Direct Grant to me and my immediate family(son and wife).
> 
> Applied under 189 , Lodged on 7th Nov.
> I didnt submit Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> 
> Thanks all for replying to my queries and clarifying doubts.


Congrats dear PA!! enjoy...please update the tracker too!!


----------



## myphexpat

Am I just the one here who Lodged on October and still has not been contacted by a CO or getting any response from DIBP, ever?


----------



## Irish-Ladd

Hey I'm the same 27th of oct and no reply


----------



## myphexpat

Irish-Ladd said:


> Hey I'm the same 27th of oct and no reply


seems a lot of people who lodged on November are getting grants. :-(


----------



## Irish-Ladd

myphexpat said:


> seems a lot of people who lodged on November are getting grants. :-(


I no I don't understand it either I'm using a migration agent also all loaded done my medical everything and still no reply


----------



## myphexpat

Irish-Ladd said:


> I no I don't understand it either I'm using a migration agent also all loaded done my medical everything and still no reply


I made a call earlier and the person who picked up the phone says, my application has not been allocated and may have to wait until mid of January. That is the time I need to count 3 months. (Im about to say.. what the F**k?!?) but i keep my calm. Have you tried calling up DIBP?


----------



## hasanab243

Irish-Ladd said:


> I no I don't understand it either I'm using a migration agent also all loaded done my medical everything and still no reply


When did you apply bro ?


----------



## VRS

myphexpat said:


> Am I just the one here who Lodged on October and still has not been contacted by a CO or getting any response from DIBP, ever?


Please email them: [email protected]


----------



## Irish-Ladd

hasanab243 said:


> When did you apply bro ?


Hey I applied oct the 27th onshore in nsw still no contact with CO


----------



## Irish-Ladd

VRS said:


> Please email them: [email protected] and you will definitely get a response or the file will be finalized.


Hey how long does it take for them to reply? 
I just sent an email to that address.


----------



## VRS

Irish-Ladd said:


> Hey how long does it take for them to reply?
> I just sent an email to that address.


Anytime within 48 hrs depending on load!


----------



## HarishInOz

*Regarding ARN*

Guys, I've come across something know as ARN for PCC in this forum. I've no clue what ARN is?

I've lodged the application for self and family which includes spouse and kid. I've an appointment with Passport office in Bangalore on 29th for PCC.

I wonder what is the ARN and is ti mandatory to get PCC for 189 visa?


----------



## myphexpat

VRS said:


> Please email them: [email protected]


thanks man, I just emailed them.


----------



## VRS

HarishInOz said:


> Guys, I've come across something know as ARN for PCC in this forum. I've no clue what ARN is?
> 
> I've lodged the application for self and family which includes spouse and kid. I've an appointment with Passport office in Bangalore on 29th for PCC.
> 
> I wonder what is the ARN and is ti mandatory to get PCC for 189 visa?


HI how did you get an appointment?? I am sure its through the PSK website. There is a number on the printout. That itself is ARN.


----------



## VRS

myphexpat said:


> thanks man, I just emailed them.


No problem mate!


----------



## HarishInOz

VRS said:


> HI how did you get an appointment?? I am sure its through the PSK website. There is a number on the printout. That itself is ARN.


Thanks mate!


----------



## raj147

Dear All,

CO has asked Form 80 for my spouse. Kindly let me how long does they take normally to grant after submission of this form.

Thanks
Raj


----------



## ahsan_abbas

raj147 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> CO has asked Form 80 for my spouse. Kindly let me how long does they take normally to grant after submission of this form.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


Well, what I have read on this forum; it may take anywhere from a single day to months.

But realistically speaking; you should hope that the grant would be awarded within a month.


----------



## jasbir

hello friends,

how is it going with people who lodged the visa during second and third week of december...im still waiting...lodged on 16th december....waiting for CO to ask for medicals....

cheers...


----------



## XINGSINGH

jasbir said:


> hello friends,
> 
> how is it going with people who lodged the visa during second and third week of december...im still waiting...lodged on 16th december....waiting for CO to ask for medicals....
> 
> cheers...


Upload your pcc and medicals for direct grant


----------



## thomasvo

jasbir said:


> hello friends,
> 
> how is it going with people who lodged the visa during second and third week of december...im still waiting...lodged on 16th december....waiting for CO to ask for medicals....
> 
> cheers...


Yeah dont sit around and wait. Arrange your medicals yourself to save time!


----------



## sivakumar s s

prashant.aggarwal said:


> I have been visiting this forum everyday for last 1- 1.5 months to see who all have been granted the visa and when i can expect my visa.
> Today is the day . Direct Grant to me and my immediate family(son and wife).
> 
> Applied under 189 , Lodged on 7th Nov.
> I didnt submit Form 80 or 1221.
> 
> 
> Thanks all for replying to my queries and clarifying doubts.


Many hearty congratulations lane:

Won the cup 
Enjoy the cheerful moments


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Worried about FBI PCC bro, they are building a lot of pressure. Expected or by Jan, but now they say they may need more time.


Is there any possibility like urgent request some thing like.

Getting close call => Co may be allocated between 50 -60 days as what we are seeing in the tracker.

No worries.. God will bless you......


----------



## sivakumar s s

subh said:


> Did you submit any paper for spouse ( English ) .


Either Ielts/pte/.....exams score card

or

Univ/college bonafide letter stating graduation taken up in english medium


----------



## sivakumar s s

HarishInOz said:


> Guys, I've come across something know as ARN for PCC in this forum. I've no clue what ARN is?
> 
> I've lodged the application for self and family which includes spouse and kid. I've an appointment with Passport office in Bangalore on 29th for PCC.
> 
> I wonder what is the ARN and is ti mandatory to get PCC for 189 visa?


Hi harish,

You already have your ARN means your appointment


ARN=> Application Reference Number /appointment number

Online Form Submission : Apply Online (Normal/Tatkaal) : Fresh/Reissue of Passport | Passport Seva


----------



## sivakumar s s

myphexpat said:


> thanks man, I just emailed them.


Dear myphexpat

Have u requested them to *mark as urgent*. 

If not please do it after some days...


----------



## sivakumar s s

raj147 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> CO has asked Form 80 for my spouse. Kindly let me how long does they take normally to grant after submission of this form.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


2- 4 weeks...


----------



## sivakumar s s

prasadg said:


> Dears
> 
> I have completed the ELodgement 17 Steps now. I'm Now ready with the all Scanned Documents for me and Spouse and for my 10 month old kid. Also for 80 Filled for me and the spouse.
> 
> So ready to submit....
> 
> have some few clarifications,
> 
> 1. Do i have to have separate form 80 for 10 month old kid
> 2. What is the next Step for Submission ? ( i.e. from Elodgment form i can see "Go to My Account"). Do i have to use that for the next step.
> 3. In the submission can i get the steps that i have to be followed. Who submitted would you pls comment.
> 
> Great help, Thank in advance.


1. Not required
2.payment. Get ready with Visa card with sufficient funds (including +1.08% surcharge extra) can use Credit /debit ??/ TRAVEL CARD
3. very simple steps only.

4. After payment take print out of receipt (save as a pdf)
5. Upload docs.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasbir said:


> hello friends,
> 
> how is it going with people who lodged the visa during second and third week of december...im still waiting...lodged on 16th december....waiting for CO to ask for medicals....
> 
> cheers...


If you are 189 => expect between 50 -60 days....


----------



## VRS

raj147 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> CO has asked Form 80 for my spouse. Kindly let me how long does they take normally to grant after submission of this form.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


As soon as you upload it/ email it, please call them to inform them the same. Since form 80 is something which they check in detail it may take you about 1 week to get the grant. In case if its just the PCC, then you will get it in 10 to 20 mins.


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Is there any possibility like urgent request some thing like.
> 
> Getting close call => Co may be allocated between 50 -60 days as what we are seeing in the tracker.
> 
> No worries.. God will bless you......


Thank you bro, FBI bluntly says only one thing that they have informed all the countries of the world that there will be a delay from their end. They are assuring that no country will cause a problem. We all know this, but the delay is only a concern.

The time is going up daily. CO will be allocated by Jan 24/25 for sure bro.


----------



## VRS

jasbir said:


> hello friends,
> 
> how is it going with people who lodged the visa during second and third week of december...im still waiting...lodged on 16th december....waiting for CO to ask for medicals....
> 
> cheers...


Dear Jasbir, please dont wait for the COs request, get your meds and PCC ready. DOnt wait.


----------



## meys

prasad029 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Need an help in moving further through 190 VISA process and looking for suggestions from experts.
> 
> I have total 55 points so far and looking forward to get another 5 points through state Sponsorship by NSW, which opens in Feb 2015.
> 
> As I have received a positive assessment from ACS for 262113 (System administrator)
> and Got 59,60,75,82 in PTE (2nd attempt) can I go ahead and submit my EOI and apply for NSW SS in FEB. And lets assume it is positive which make my points moved to 60, will this help me for VISA. Kindly suggest?
> 
> Regards,
> Prasad.


Go ahead if you skill is on their list. Bare in mind though, it is not that easy to get a spot in that 1000 intake. You must be ready and quick at the start of the intake.

Good luck.


----------



## prasadg

sivakumar s s said:


> 1. Not required
> 2.payment. Get ready with Visa card with sufficient funds (including +1.08% surcharge extra) can use Credit /debit ??/ TRAVEL CARD
> 3. very simple steps only.
> 
> 4. After payment take print out of receipt (save as a pdf)
> 5. Upload docs.....



Dear Siva

Thank you very much for the quick response. Will start with the payment. 

This is a good clarification....


----------



## prasad029

meys said:


> Go ahead if you skill is on their list. Bare in mind though, it is not that easy to get a spot in that 1000 intake. You must be ready and quick at the start of the intake.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you Meys,
I believe this is like booking a Tatkal train ticket.
Also, any idea if I can submit the same documents submitted for ACS in Nov, 2014. They were notirized and attested in Nov 2014.

Prasad.


----------



## meys

prasad029 said:


> Thank you Meys,
> I believe this is like booking a Tatkal train ticket.
> Also, any idea if I can submit the same documents submitted for ACS in Nov, 2014. They were notirized and attested in Nov 2014.
> 
> Prasad.


Just a personal opinion. I dont think you should worry so much about detailed docs. Just fulfill the basic requirement at the time of lodging the application for NSW 190 nomination. The more attachment you put in, the more time consuming it will be - meaning the higher risk of losing the chance. 

This is only from personal experience in the last round. I think they request for further documents if required once your application has been processed.

Cheers.


----------



## Indian-in-Sweden

Hi All,

I am interested to know about Siebel CRM market in Australia.
I have checked the forum but did not find any specific thread for this so anyone knows which places in Australia are good for Siebel CRM Jobs please reply .

I am waiting for my Grant and thinking of visiting australia in June to validate my Visa assuming I will get the grant in couple of weeks . So I looking for places having Siebel Jobs so I can target my Travel in those regions.

Any help is welcome


----------



## prasad029

meys said:


> Just a personal opinion. I dont think you should worry so much about detailed docs. Just fulfill the basic requirement at the time of lodging the application for NSW 190 nomination. The more attachment you put in, the more time consuming it will be - meaning the higher risk of losing the chance.
> 
> This is only from personal experience in the last round. I think they request for further documents if required once your application has been processed.
> 
> Cheers.


Got it Meys, Thank you for the info.

Prasad


----------



## Raviinc

Want to know if it is advisable to front load form 80 or wait for the CO to ask for it. Also a few documents uploaded in JPG format, is it ok.


----------



## apatel5917

Do we need to have our tax returns/w2's / pay stubs notarized ? 

Do we need to upload paystubs if we have W2's for all the years ?


----------



## musfiq

*189 Visa Finalization/Grant*

Hi All,

I lodged my visa application on May, 2014. The CO was assigned in August, 2014 and asked for form 80, my spouse's language ability's proof, and ours health check report. I submitted all within one week. After that I am waiting for the visa and till to date no response.

Would you please tell me how much it took for the granting of visa after medical from your own experience or from anyone else you know.

I am eagerly waiting for an informative reply in this regard.


Thanks in Advance

Musfiq


----------



## Expecting189

apatel5917 said:


> Do we need to have our tax returns/w2's / pay stubs notarized ?
> 
> Do we need to upload paystubs if we have W2's for all the years ?


No need for your paystubs if you have your W2's.
For Tax Returns if you have the soft copy you can directly upload them, else get color scans of the originals.
If you are uploading scans of photocopies (black and white) then you may want to get them notarized.


----------



## apatel5917

Expecting189 said:


> No need for your paystubs if you have your W2's.
> For Tax Returns if you have the soft copy you can directly upload them, else get color scans of the originals.
> If you are uploading scans of photocopies (black and white) then you may want to get them notarized.


Should the W2's be notarized ?

Also Tax Returns needed if the W2's are there ? and how many W2's do we need to upload ?

Been with same employer since 2006 and ACS skill assessment considered only employment from the current employer which i am currently with so only include since 2006 or even before that ?


----------



## Expecting189

apatel5917 said:


> Should the W2's be notarized ?
> 
> Also Tax Returns needed if the W2's are there ? and how many W2's do we need to upload ?
> 
> Been with same employer since 2006 and ACS skill assessment considered only employment from the current employer which i am currently with so only include since 2006 or even before that ?


Upload all the W2's and to be on the safe side the Tax Returns as well (no need for pay stubs if your W2's and ITRs cover the entire span of your employment).
*The rationale is to prove that you were employed* during the period you have claimed to have been employed.
Even if ACS has not considered some part of your employment do go ahead and upload the W2's or ITRs for that period as well.

If there is a span of time for which you do not have any W2's or ITRs then for that period upload other financial documents (pay stubs, bank stmts, etc.)


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raviinc said:


> Want to know if it is advisable to front load form 80 or wait for the CO to ask for it. Also a few documents uploaded in JPG format, is it ok.


It is better to upload Form 80 before CO asks to get DIrect Grant.


Very few are lucky without it.......


----------



## cmfarhan

I have submitted my documents on 15 dec. Still waiting for CO


----------



## Raviinc

cmfarhan said:


> I have submitted my documents on 15 dec. Still waiting for CO


I think you should in all probability give it at least forty days for some activity to begin.


----------



## VRS

cmfarhan said:


> I have submitted my documents on 15 dec. Still waiting for CO


Hey get yourself on the visa tracker. It will help you immensely.


----------



## cmfarhan

Thanks. Can u send me the link to that?


----------



## VRS

cmfarhan said:


> Thanks. Can u send me the link to that?


Currently I am operating from my mobile via Expat Forum app. Can you just keep reading a few earlier pages you will find it.


----------



## Raviinc

All the income tax returns are in black and white print and as some one mentioned is it advisable to authenticate them by notarising them before uploading. If some visa granted guys can advise it will be of great help.


----------



## sivakumar s s

cmfarhan said:


> I have submitted my documents on 15 dec. Still waiting for CO


Call to +61 131 881 general enquiries..

or any number you have in the Co's Request.

Which team?

Also 

Drop mail to [email protected] and request them to mark as urgent.


Link for tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raviinc said:


> All the income tax returns are in black and white print and as some one mentioned is it advisable to authenticate them by notarising them before uploading. If some visa granted guys can advise it will be of great help.


Do notarised. It is advisable to do as it is black & white.

Do you have form 16. If so and it is clear and legible upload it as well (notarise not need)


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Call to +61 131 881 general enquiries..
> 
> or any number you have in the Co's Request.
> 
> Which team?
> 
> Also
> 
> Drop mail to [email protected] and request them to mark as urgent.
> 
> Link for tracker
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkrdCphtU8u-dGJQSWROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


Bro, I guess he just uploaded the fresh documents, his CO is not yet allocated.


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> All the income tax returns are in black and white print and as some one mentioned is it advisable to authenticate them by notarising them before uploading. If some visa granted guys can advise it will be of great help.


Please upload the same, Notarization not required.


----------



## Expecting189

cmfarhan said:


> Thanks. Can u send me the link to that?


Tracker link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=2&rowsperpage=250


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Bro, I guess he just uploaded the fresh documents, his CO is not yet allocated.


You got it right Bro... 

Apologize, that I thought he had upload some docs after CO's request......



cmfarhan said:


> I have submitted my documents on 15 dec. Still waiting for CO


Please wait for another 15-20 days......


----------



## cmfarhan

Yeah I am still waiting for CO allocation.


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> You got it right Bro...
> 
> Apologize, that I thought he had upload some docs after CO's request......
> 
> Please wait for another 15-20 days......


How about mine bro? December 6th?? How long do I wait. Another 10 days?


----------



## thomasvo

Guys, it takes about 2 months (60 days) before you hear something from DIBP. A direct grant or a CO allocation.
Don't stress


----------



## VRS

thomasvo said:


> Guys, it takes about 2 months (60 days) before you hear something from DIBP. A direct grant or a CO allocation.
> Don't stress


Nope, not always bro, please check the visa tracker, it will give you a fair idea that many visas were issued between 52 to 58 days.


----------



## thomasvo

VRS said:


> Nope, not always bro, please check the visa tracker, it will give you a fair idea that many visas were issued between 52 to 58 days.


I said "about" 60 days.
Besides the 52-58 days was before the holidays. Since after the holidays (late october and early november applications) have all been close to 70 days.


----------



## VRS

thomasvo said:


> I said "about" 60 days.
> Besides the 52-58 days was before the holidays. Since after the holidays (late october and early november applications) have all been close to 70 days.


Correct, the trend will fall back into place soon.


----------



## Naysa

*Naysa*

Hi Guys,

I was following this forum for the last 2 months. I lodged my application on Sep 30th. I have received an email which I believed from a case officer on 20th Nov requesting for some additional info. I have submitted them next day and haven't heard anything back. I called them up yesterday and the person told me my case is not allocated to a case officer yet. They do not know the time frame even though it is more than 3 1/2 month for me now. 

I wonder whether you guys would able to answer me some of my doubts..
1. The person sent the email with request for additional info is the case officer or not ? She had the name, case officer and position number mentioned in the email.
2. Do they have a private email or phone number to contact or just general enquiry number?
3. Did anybody called DIBP, ,manged to talk directly to the so called CO? 

Thank you so much.....


----------



## Irish-Ladd

VRS said:


> Correct, the trend will fall back into place soon.


Iv been waiting since oct the 27th for contact from a co I expect the Xmas holidays have had an effect on my times.


----------



## dr_max

Hi,

According to today's update about the Visa applications allocation, all applications till the following dates have been allocated to processing teams:

GSM SkillSelect allocation information
189 Skilled – Independent 31 October 2014
190 Skilled – Nominated 30 November 2014

Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications

However, I did not hear anything yet about my application (190 on 12-Nov).


----------



## Irish-Ladd

dr_max said:


> Hi, According to today's update about the Visa applications allocation, all applications till the following dates have been allocated to processing teams: GSM SkillSelect allocation information 189 Skilled – Independent 31 October 2014 190 Skilled – Nominated 30 November 2014 Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications However, I did not hear anything yet about my application (190 on 12-Nov).


Hi so does that mean that my case has been given to a co?
I'm oct the 27th onshore.


----------



## Naysa

*Naysa*

Ya, That's why I am confused too. When I called them yesterday they told me I haven't even got allocated!! I have actually applied in September!!


----------



## Naysa

*Naysa*



dr_max said:


> Hi,
> 
> According to today's update about the Visa applications allocation, all applications till the following dates have been allocated to processing teams:
> 
> GSM SkillSelect allocation information
> 189 Skilled – Independent 31 October 2014
> 190 Skilled – Nominated 30 November 2014
> 
> 
> 
> However, I did not hear anything yet about my application (190 on 12-Nov).


Ya, That's why I am confused too. When I called them yesterday they told me I haven't even got allocated!! I have actually applied in September!!


----------



## padmakarrao

Naysa said:


> Ya, That's why I am confused too. When I called them yesterday they told me I haven't even got allocated!! I have actually applied in September!!


Hi, when you call them, you should never directly ask about your application, whether it has been allocated or when will you get grant. They dont like it and always give a standard question.
Call them and just tell them, you wanted to check if all your docs are completed, as you seem to have some doubt about your medical docs, then she will ask your application trn noumber and at best may say, they have all your docs. And then, unless your case has gone for external security check or further medical query, you should get the grant he same day.
Cheers


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Naysa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was following this forum for the last 2 months. I lodged my application on Sep 30th. I have received an email which I believed from a case officer on 20th Nov requesting for some additional info. I have submitted them next day and haven't heard anything back. I called them up yesterday and the person told me my case is not allocated to a case officer yet. They do not know the time frame even though it is more than 3 1/2 month for me now.
> 
> I wonder whether you guys would able to answer me some of my doubts..
> 1. The person sent the email with request for additional info is the case officer or not ? She had the name, case officer and position number mentioned in the email.
> 2. Do they have a private email or phone number to contact or just general enquiry number?
> 3. Did anybody called DIBP, ,manged to talk directly to the so called CO?
> 
> Thank you so much.....


Hi Naysa,

To answer your questions:

1) As opposed to the system followed about a year ago, now a syndicate of CO's work on each case. One will have the first sight of your documents and check the completeness and relevance, the other will verify the veracity, another will work on your health records affirmation, and so on. Essentially, when you have received a request for a document then your file is deemed to have been allocated a CO.

2) Yes, they have a private email, and a phone number too, more of like an extension number.

3) Many people in my experience have been able to talk to their CO's personally over the phone, however I reckon that was by calling the standard phone number and then requesting the operator to connect to your CO. I believe you'll require a reference number like a TXN No. or something so that the operator can search for your CO for you to connect to them.

Cheers!
Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Irish-Ladd said:


> Hi so does that mean that my case has been given to a co?
> I'm oct the 27th onshore.


Hi Irish-Ladd,

If the allocation cut-off mentioned on the DIBP website is to be believed, which is why it is there in the first place, then yes it is highly likely that your file has been allocated a CO. It is not necessary to receive an email from your CO to be confirmed that your file has been allocated a CO.

Cheers!
Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

padmakarrao said:


> Hi, when you call them, you should never directly ask about your application, whether it has been allocated or when will you get grant. They dont like it and always give a standard question.
> Call them and just tell them, you wanted to check if all your docs are completed, as you seem to have some doubt about your medical docs, then she will ask your application trn noumber and at best may say, they have all your docs. And then, unless your case has gone for external security check or further medical query, you should get the grant he same day.
> Cheers


Hey Padmakar! congrats on your grant!


----------



## mikjc6

Hi my fellow forum members and friends... 

I safely landed in Sydney yesterday after a long and tiring 17 hrs journey....staying at my friend's place now...so far looking awesome.....but I found the city to be very expensive and also realized that without a job and a car it is very hard to survive for long....I already started my job hunt...went to few supermarket to drop my CV...starting with the odd job is the best way to survive as it is easy to get compared to official jobs...Anyways will update more of my story soon.

Best of luck to guys....wish everyone get their speedy Grants..


----------



## Irish-Ladd

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Irish-Ladd, If the allocation cut-off mentioned on the DIBP website is to be believed, which is why it is there in the first place, then yes it is highly likely that your file has been allocated a CO. It is not necessary to receive an email from your CO to be confirmed that your file has been allocated a CO. Cheers! Max


Hi Max,

How long before I can get a grant then?
Or how long before they request information?
If they have the file.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## Naysa

*Naysa*



padmakarrao said:


> Hi, when you call them, you should never directly ask about your application, whether it has been allocated or when will you get grant. They dont like it and always give a standard question.
> Call them and just tell them, you wanted to check if all your docs are completed, as you seem to have some doubt about your medical docs, then she will ask your application trn noumber and at best may say, they have all your docs. And then, unless your case has gone for external security check or further medical query, you should get the grant he same day.
> Cheers


Hi padmakarrao,

Ya actually I haven't ask them that question. I actually called to know about the validity of my PCC from UK. I read in the website that the PCC validity is 1 year. So just wanted to know whether I need to submit a new one if the processing is taking long as it is going to expire soon! Then she informed this and said no need to submit now. 

Thanks for your advice though..


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Irish-Ladd said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> How long before I can get a grant then?
> Or how long before they request information?
> If they have the file.
> 
> Regards,
> Kevin


Hi Kevin,

If your file has in fact been allocated to a CO then you should get a grant within 8 weeks, or if any document is required then you should hear from your CO in about 2-3 weeks from the time they started working on your file.


----------



## Naysa

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Naysa,
> 
> To answer your questions:
> 
> 1) As opposed to the system followed about a year ago, now a syndicate of CO's work on each case. One will have the first sight of your documents and check the completeness and relevance, the other will verify the veracity, another will work on your health records affirmation, and so on. Essentially, when you have received a request for a document then your file is deemed to have been allocated a CO.
> 
> 2) Yes, they have a private email, and a phone number too, more of like an extension number.
> 
> 3) Many people in my experience have been able to talk to their CO's personally over the phone, however I reckon that was by calling the standard phone number and then requesting the operator to connect to your CO. I believe you'll require a reference number like a TXN No. or something so that the operator can search for your CO for you to connect to them.
> 
> Cheers!
> Max


Hi MaxTheWolf,

Thanks for your valid information. So just to clarify, once your case officer is allocated they may contact you with a private official email id than the general GSM email ID right? I new the name of the person who sent me the email and designated her position as a case officer. But when I called them, they informed me that they haven't allocated one for me yet. So only option is to be patient and wait.. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Naysa said:


> Hi MaxTheWolf,
> 
> Thanks for your valid information. So just to clarify, once your case officer is allocated they may contact you with a private official email id than the general GSM email ID right? I new the name of the person who sent me the email and designated her position as a case officer. But when I called them, they informed me that they haven't allocated one for me yet. So only option is to be patient and wait.. Thanks for the info.



yep, they send an email from their personal business email. I was contacted first by my CO who requested me to send them my health records, and later by another CO (or rather granting officer) to send me my grant letter. Both used their personal business emails.

In my opinion, they would not consider the first CO to be your 'allocated CO' because the first one is just checking your docs as to their completeness and relevance. Someone else will be the decision maker on your case, which they, DIBP, might call your 'allocated CO', and would be able to assist you with any query you may have.


----------



## gurpreetsm

MaxTheWolf said:


> yep, they send an email from their personal business email. I was contacted first by my CO who requested me to send them my health records, and later by another CO (or rather granting officer) to send me my grant letter. Both used their personal business emails.
> 
> In my opinion, they would not consider the first CO to be your 'allocated CO' because the first one is just checking your docs as to their completeness and relevance. Someone else will be the decision maker on your case, which they, DIBP, might call your 'allocated CO', and would be able to assist you with any query you may have.



Does that mean the status of the application will remain 'In Progress' even if CO is allocated ?

I have my Visa application on October 26, till now I don't any communication and status remains 'In Progress'.

I am thinking of calling them to check if anything is pending from me. Will that be a right thing to do ?


----------



## VRS

gurpreetsm said:


> Does that mean the status of the application will remain 'In Progress' even if CO is allocated ?
> 
> I have my Visa application on October 26, till now I don't any communication and status remains 'In Progress'.
> 
> I am thinking of calling them to check if anything is pending from me. Will that be a right thing to do ?


Call them immediately


----------



## VRS

MaxTheWolf said:


> yep, they send an email from their personal business email. I was contacted first by my CO who requested me to send them my health records, and later by another CO (or rather granting officer) to send me my grant letter. Both used their personal business emails.
> 
> In my opinion, they would not consider the first CO to be your 'allocated CO' because the first one is just checking your docs as to their completeness and relevance. Someone else will be the decision maker on your case, which they, DIBP, might call your 'allocated CO', and would be able to assist you with any query you may have.


When you for email from their work ids, it means they are working on it, you should provide them with the data they ask you for. 

Later, you should do rigorous follow up. Also try emailing them again. Once they contact you, they get a 28 day window to work on other files. Unless you follow up continously they will be working on other files.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gurpreetsm said:


> Does that mean the status of the application will remain 'In Progress' even if CO is allocated ?
> 
> I have my Visa application on October 26, till now I don't any communication and status remains 'In Progress'.
> 
> I am thinking of calling them to check if anything is pending from me. Will that be a right thing to do ?


The status of your application will remain 'In Progress' throughout until a decision has been made on your application in which case the status of your application will show 'Finalised'. You'll be intimated through email within a few hours when this happens.

You can call your CO, but call them for what? Of however long it has been since 27 October, you can ignore about 2 weeks of festive holidays, etc. If the remaining period seems unreasonably long to you then give them a call.

If I were in your place I would first compare the timelines of others who had lodged their application almost at the same time as me, and if they seem way ahead of me then I would consider giving DIBP a call. Otherwise, I would wait for another week or 10 days. Just my opinion.

I am in Sydney, I can tell you that staff in various govt. offices have just started coming back to office. They usually take personal leaves in addition to official leaves in this period. Sometimes even the govt. employer forces them to take leaves. Govt. discourages leave encashment here. Don't panic, someone will be working on your case soon.

Cheers!
Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

VRS said:


> When you for email from their work ids, it means they are working on it, you should provide them with the data they ask you for.
> 
> Later, you should do rigorous follow up. Also try emailing them again. Once they contact you, they get a 28 day window to work on other files. Unless you follow up continously they will be working on other files.


there is no requirement for needless chasing up. Once I sent them my health records they themselves contacted me in 2 working days.

No one would ever suggest to constantly pester them with your emails or phone calls. Someone tried doing so about 7-8 months ago and were rebuked for calling again and again just 'to know the status' or 'to confirm' something or the other all the time.


----------



## SVD

Got the Golden Mail This Morning!


----------



## VRS

SVD said:


> Got the Golden Mail This Morning!


Congratulations SVD


----------



## Irish-Ladd

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Kevin, If your file has in fact been allocated to a CO then you should get a grant within 8 weeks, or if any document is required then you should hear from your CO in about 2-3 weeks from the time they started working on your file.


Hi max,

Do you think I'm waiting longer then usual?
Iv lodged the 27th of oct and still no news. 
Going off the visa tracker there seem to be people who all lodged after me in oct and November are getting grants?

Regards,


----------



## SVD

Irish-Ladd said:


> Hi max,
> 
> Do you think I'm waiting longer then usual?
> Iv lodged the 27th of oct and still no news.
> Going off the visa tracker there seem to be people who all lodged after me in oct and November are getting grants?
> 
> Regards,


Have you applied on your own or through a migration agent!

If, on your own, did you check the Immi Account?
if via agent... ask them to check the immi account and check on your status!

Check you mail Junk Box as well!

It will be on its way... Any Time soon, you will get the notification!

Good Luck!!


----------



## gurpreetsm

MaxTheWolf said:


> The status of your application will remain 'In Progress' throughout until a decision has been made on your application in which case the status of your application will show 'Finalised'. You'll be intimated through email within a few hours when this happens.
> 
> You can call your CO, but call them for what? Of however long it has been since 27 October, you can ignore about 2 weeks of festive holidays, etc. If the remaining period seems unreasonably long to you then give them a call.
> 
> If I were in your place I would first compare the timelines of others who had lodged their application almost at the same time as me, and if they seem way ahead of me then I would consider giving DIBP a call. Otherwise, I would wait for another week or 10 days. Just my opinion.
> 
> I am in Sydney, I can tell you that staff in various govt. offices have just started coming back to office. They usually take personal leaves in addition to official leaves in this period. Sometimes even the govt. employer forces them to take leaves. Govt. discourages leave encashment here. Don't panic, someone will be working on your case soon.
> 
> Cheers!
> Max



Thanks Max,

Thanks Helps. I'll give it another week before calling.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

SVD said:


> Got the Golden Mail This Morning!


Congrats SVD...


----------



## farishkj

samy25 said:


> colored scans are enough. once application have been submitted .. u just need to upload all required documents in immi account. then u can see them in Elodgement page . it will be a proof that they have been uploaded .. and once the status will turn into received, it means that DIBP received em'


Thank you so much samy for your reply. Appreciated

I'm working on my UAE pcc now and Medicals already booked Jan31. Fingers crossed all goes well 😁


----------



## MaxTheWolf

SVD said:


> Got the Golden Mail This Morning!


Congrats!!


----------



## Auzidreamer

SVD said:


> Got the Golden Mail This Morning!


Congratz..Good luck with ur next steps..:second:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Irish-Ladd said:


> Hi max,
> 
> Do you think I'm waiting longer then usual?
> Iv lodged the 27th of oct and still no news.
> Going off the visa tracker there seem to be people who all lodged after me in oct and November are getting grants?
> 
> Regards,


Hi Kevin,

I am not sure of the visa tracker, I don't know where it is, I haven't seen it. Just as general wisdom, wait for about a week or 10 days and still if you do not hear then give them a call. Since, you are asking a question about contacting DIBP I am assuming that you are done with your medicals. Have you checked the status of your medicals? Also, be ready with your Form 80, but I would not suggest uploading it unless asked to do so.


----------



## Irish-Ladd

SVD said:


> Have you applied on your own or through a migration agent! If, on your own, did you check the Immi Account? if via agent... ask them to check the immi account and check on your status! Check you mail Junk Box as well! It will be on its way... Any Time soon, you will get the notification! Good Luck!!


Hey SVD,

It's through a very good migration agent and I'm still waiting, 
It was all lodged on the 27th of oct Iv since completed the Medicals it's for myself spouse and 2 kids all completed Medicals also. 
Still waiting


----------



## Irish-Ladd

MaxTheWolf said:


> Hi Kevin, I am not sure of the visa tracker, I don't know where it is, I haven't seen it. Just as general wisdom, wait for about a week or 10 days and still if you do not hear then give them a call. Since, you are asking a question about contacting DIBP I am assuming that you are done with your medicals. Have you checked the status of your medicals? Also, be ready with your Form 80, but I would not suggest uploading it unless asked to do so.


Hi max,

I'm onshore in Sydney it's for myself partner and our 2 kids we all done the Medicals and they have been submitted, 
It's just a waiting game now  
Really was hoping for a quick answer.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Irish-Ladd said:


> Hi max,
> 
> I'm onshore in Sydney it's for myself partner and our 2 kids we all done the Medicals and they have been submitted,
> It's just a waiting game now
> Really was hoping for a quick answer.


Oh, so you are onshore. You might not like to know it but, onshore applications sometimes take a little longer than offshore to get finalised, more so if there are more than one person in the application. Doesn't make sense? Right. but this is the case. I think you are less than a week away from receiving your grant.


----------



## neharc

Hi,

I had lodged my application in July 2014, but got it now..
Mine was a very complicated case. My husbands and daughters passport was not ready..
I added my 2 year old daughter at the last stage and also I had to wait for my husbands FBI clearance certificate.
It took around 6 months for me..but finally got it.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

neharc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged my application in July 2014, but got it now..
> Mine was a very complicated case. My husbands and daughters passport was not ready..
> I added my 2 year old daughter at the last stage and also I had to wait for my husbands FBI clearance certificate.
> It took around 6 months for me..but finally got it.


Congrats!


----------



## anesha

neharc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged my application in July 2014, but got it now..
> Mine was a very complicated case. My husbands and daughters passport was not ready..
> I added my 2 year old daughter at the last stage and also I had to wait for my husbands FBI clearance certificate.
> It took around 6 months for me..but finally got it.


Congrats)


----------



## AnujBh

Hi
Need a suggestion, if someone can please help.

I am a Metallurgist (234912) with 8 years of relevant experience (also assessed by VETASSESS as 8 years).

I have 2 queries:
1) My 1st year of experience was Graduate engineer trainee period but with salary and Income tax paid) and then confirmed as Assistant manager after 1 year in the same company.
Will my 1st year be considered as skilled work experience?

2) Will DIBP accept as is written in Points test advisory letter by vetassess which does consider this GET experience or they will have their own set of evaluation?

Kindly advise.
Thank you.


----------



## Irish-Ladd

MaxTheWolf said:


> Oh, so you are onshore. You might not like to know it but, onshore applications sometimes take a little longer than offshore to get finalised, more so if there are more than one person in the application. Doesn't make sense? Right. but this is the case. I think you are less than a week away from receiving your grant.


Hey Max yes it doesn't make sense I'm currently on a 457 visa so you think I should have my grant pretty soon?


----------



## Naysa

*Naysa*



MaxTheWolf said:


> yep, they send an email from their personal business email. I was contacted first by my CO who requested me to send them my health records, and later by another CO (or rather granting officer) to send me my grant letter. Both used their personal business emails.
> 
> In my opinion, they would not consider the first CO to be your 'allocated CO' because the first one is just checking your docs as to their completeness and relevance. Someone else will be the decision maker on your case, which they, DIBP, might call your 'allocated CO', and would be able to assist you with any query you may have.


Hi Max,

Thanks for the info. It will help for future reference. 

I am an onshore applicant as well. So as you mentioned later, it seems the onshore application goes too slow than offshore


----------



## musfiq

This is the case for me too. In auto reply the DIBP send some links and if the answers of your queries reside in those they will not reply you. However, sometimes they reply months later. I believe this will lessen your worries.


----------



## musfiq

Dear Mr. Riz,

In my opinion, its better to give details of the previously visited countries. I did so in my case. As a proof the photocopy of my visa level of the respective country can be provided to DIBP.


----------



## musfiq

Hi All,

I applied under 189 category having the following timeline.

1. EA Assessment: Telecommunications Network Engineer ANZSC0-263312.
2. EOI Sumbitted: 31.03.2014
3. Invitation Received: 12.05.2014
4. Visa lodged: 25.05.2014
5. CO Assigned: 14.08.2014
6. Form 80, medical report, VAC2 option chosen:23.08.2014

Till now I haven't got any result. Would anybody please come up with suggestion or information which may help to lessen my worries? To be noted, I wrote the case officer twice over this time and got the same reply i.e. keep patience.

Thanks in Advance

Musfiq


----------



## XINGSINGH

neharc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged my application in July 2014, but got it now..
> Mine was a very complicated case. My husbands and daughters passport was not ready..
> I added my 2 year old daughter at the last stage and also I had to wait for my husbands FBI clearance certificate.
> It took around 6 months for me..but finally got it.


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

SVD said:


> Got the Golden Mail This Morning!


Congrats


----------



## jasbir

Hello friends...anybody from new delhi here...planning to go to sydney this year...??

Im done with visa filing....waiting to do medicals.....for industrial engineer category.

Cheers


----------



## mohindnair

Hi Guys!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi Sivakumar!!!!!!!!!!
I am stuck in a dilemma..
As I had told in earlier quotes, I had applied for a MS at University of Auckland for 1 year course.
This course will improve my chances of getting good jobs in Oz or NZ.
Now, I was going to apply a student visa when I got my golden mail.
Now I am trying to get into NZ through my 189 PR.
Also I have applied for concession in my tuition fees ie. from international to domestic status.
University and NZ high commission is telling that I will have to validate my PR visa.
Validation means that I will have to go to Oz (Australia) first. But nobody including Oz high commission is able to tell me that after entering Oz, how many days should I stay in Oz?
Oz high commission gave me an Australian no. to call but unfortunately today, I could not get them...
Can anybody help me to get information of how to validate PR visa?
Once validated, I can enter NZ without any visa and can claim domestic fees from university ..
Please help.............


----------



## hasanab243

musfiq said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied under 189 category having the following timeline.
> 
> 1. EA Assessment: Telecommunications Network Engineer ANZSC0-263312.
> 2. EOI Sumbitted: 31.03.2014
> 3. Invitation Received: 12.05.2014
> 4. Visa lodged: 25.05.2014
> 5. CO Assigned: 14.08.2014
> 6. Form 80, medical report, VAC2 option chosen:23.08.2014
> 
> Till now I haven't got any result. Would anybody please come up with suggestion or information which may help to lessen my worries? To be noted, I wrote the case officer twice over this time and got the same reply i.e. keep patience.
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Musfiq


Bro you should call them, where are you from basically ?


----------



## AnujBh

jasbir said:


> Hello friends...anybody from new delhi here...planning to go to sydney this year...??
> 
> Im done with visa filing....waiting to do medicals.....for industrial engineer category.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Jasbir

I am from Delhi aswell, a metallurgy engineer, already lodged.

If you can help me please.


I am a Metallurgist (234912) with 8 years of relevant experience (also assessed by VETASSESS as 8 years).

I have 2 queries:
1) My 1st year of experience was Graduate engineer trainee period but with salary and Income tax paid) and then confirmed as Assistant manager after 1 year in the same company.
Will my 1st year be considered as skilled work experience?

2) Will DIBP accept as is written in Points test advisory letter by vetassess which does consider this GET experience or they will have their own set of evaluation?

Kindly advise.
Thank you.


----------



## anesha

mohindnair said:


> Hi Guys!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hi Sivakumar!!!!!!!!!!
> I am stuck in a dilemma..
> As I had told in earlier quotes, I had applied for a MS at University of Auckland for 1 year course.
> This course will improve my chances of getting good jobs in Oz or NZ.
> Now, I was going to apply a student visa when I got my golden mail.
> Now I am trying to get into NZ through my 189 PR.
> Also I have applied for concession in my tuition fees ie. from international to domestic status.
> University and NZ high commission is telling that I will have to validate my PR visa.
> Validation means that I will have to go to Oz (Australia) first. But nobody including Oz high commission is able to tell me that after entering Oz, how many days should I stay in Oz?
> Oz high commission gave me an Australian no. to call but unfortunately today, I could not get them...
> Can anybody help me to get information of how to validate PR visa?
> Once validated, I can enter NZ without any visa and can claim domestic fees from university ..
> Please help.............


Hi..

If I'm not wrong, validation of pr is done when u enter Australia..it doesn't matter how many days u stay.. 

U can enter and return from Australia in the same flight if u want...


----------



## VRS

mohindnair said:


> Hi Guys!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hi Sivakumar!!!!!!!!!!
> I am stuck in a dilemma..
> As I had told in earlier quotes, I had applied for a MS at University of Auckland for 1 year course.
> This course will improve my chances of getting good jobs in Oz or NZ.
> Now, I was going to apply a student visa when I got my golden mail.
> Now I am trying to get into NZ through my 189 PR.
> Also I have applied for concession in my tuition fees ie. from international to domestic status.
> University and NZ high commission is telling that I will have to validate my PR visa.
> Validation means that I will have to go to Oz (Australia) first. But nobody including Oz high commission is able to tell me that after entering Oz, how many days should I stay in Oz?
> Oz high commission gave me an Australian no. to call but unfortunately today, I could not get them...
> Can anybody help me to get information of how to validate PR visa?
> Once validated, I can enter NZ without any visa and can claim domestic fees from university ..
> Please help.............


Max one week....


----------



## VRS

anesha said:


> Hi..
> 
> If I'm not wrong, validation of pr is done when u enter Australia..it doesn't matter how many days u stay..
> 
> U can enter and return from Australia in the same flight if u want...


You are right Mohind Nair.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mohindnair said:


> Hi Guys!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hi Sivakumar!!!!!!!!!!
> I am stuck in a dilemma..
> As I had told in earlier quotes, I had applied for a MS at University of Auckland for 1 year course.
> This course will improve my chances of getting good jobs in Oz or NZ.
> Now, I was going to apply a student visa when I got my golden mail.
> Now I am trying to get into NZ through my 189 PR.
> Also I have applied for concession in my tuition fees ie. from international to domestic status.
> University and NZ high commission is telling that I will have to validate my PR visa.
> Validation means that I will have to go to Oz (Australia) first. But nobody including Oz high commission is able to tell me that after entering Oz, how many days should I stay in Oz?
> Oz high commission gave me an Australian no. to call but unfortunately today, I could not get them...
> Can anybody help me to get information of how to validate PR visa?
> Once validated, I can enter NZ without any visa and can claim domestic fees from university ..
> Please help.............


Validating your Australian visa means you've got to enter Australia at least once before it expires. You've got to enter Australia before the IED. The moment you get past the Australian immigration check your visa gets validated. So, in a nutshell you got to physically be present in Australia at least once ON PR VISA BEFORE you got to NZ. There is no requirement of minimum or maximum stay. That requirement is only for obtaining Australian citizenship.


----------



## thelady1

Hi all, may as well ask this before submitting the EOI so I don't get my hopes up too high.

If I apply under Copywriter or Journalist and other writers (I write copy for a department in local government), what are my chances of getting an invitation? I'm assuming I'd have a lot of competition, so I'd just like to know if I have **** chance in hell or if I have a slight chance if I should apply at midnight on 1/7.


----------



## VRS

thelady1 said:


> Hi all, may as well ask this before submitting the EOI so I don't get my hopes up too high.
> 
> If I apply under Copywriter or Journalist and other writers (I write copy for a department in local government), what are my chances of getting an invitation? I'm assuming I'd have a lot of competition, so I'd just like to know if I have **** chance in hell or if I have a slight chance if I should apply at midnight on 1/7.


Be hopeful, you will get in one or two rounds!


----------



## musfiq

from my experience what I see that for 189 visa collecting PCC in advance i.e. before requested by the CO is unwise. This is because the validity of PCC is one year and the final decision of visa took one year then one need to collect the PCC again. For example, in my case I front loaded the PCC with my visa application and its more than 7.5 months and no result yet.


----------



## thelady1

VRS said:


> Be hopeful, you will get in one or two rounds!


Are you serious? I can't imagine I'd be able to get in when I had no chance in heck a few years ago of getting PR in my occupation. What happens after you're invited to apply? If it all pans out is it a simple process or is there still a good chance you'll get rejected?


----------



## VRS

musfiq said:


> from my experience what I see that for 189 visa collecting PCC in advance i.e. before requested by the CO is unwise. This is because the validity of PCC is one year and the final decision of visa took one year then one need to collect the PCC again. For example, in my case I front loaded the PCC with my visa application and its more than 7.5 months and no result yet.


It all depends from which country you are. High risk or from low risk. They have their own way to bracket.


----------



## VRS

thelady1 said:


> Are you serious? I can't imagine I'd be able to get in when I had no chance in heck a few years ago of getting PR in my occupation. What happens after you're invited to apply? If it all pans out is it a simple process or is there still a good chance you'll get rejected?


If your occupation is on SOL, you will get the invitation of not immediately but for sure gradually. Visa.... You need to submit correct documentation.


----------



## akshya

I lived in Germany for three years and on the visa given to me I visited almost 10 countries of European Union, but on the passport there is no stamp of any country as in Europe there is no boundary if you have visa for anyone one coutry. 

May question is that, do I need to mention every country visited in Europe in form No. 80 and the addresses where I lived during my visit.

Thank you.


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Hi,
> 
> According to today's update about the Visa applications allocation, all applications till the following dates have been allocated to processing teams:
> 
> GSM SkillSelect allocation information
> 189 Skilled – Independent 31 October 2014
> 190 Skilled – Nominated 30 November 2014
> 
> Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications
> 
> However, I did not hear anything yet about my application (190 on 12-Nov).


Good job Dear Dr MAX,

Waiting to hear the Good news from you soon.......


----------



## colourless

hi
I have applied my 190 visa on 27th sep and co allocated on 27 nov. thn he asked me if I want to add my wife i can do that and after that i submit all the documents for my wife as requested by CO. its been 2 weeks the last document i submitted but dint get any response. do I need to submit any further documents to proof my relationship as I only submit marriage certificate becoz CO only request that to submit. may I call them to inform about that as its been 2 weeks already that I informed them via email that I upload all the required documents.
pls be advise. would be highly appreciated.


----------



## sivakumar s s

SVD said:


> Got the Golden Mail This Morning!


Many hearty congratulations lane:

Enjoy the ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

neharc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged my application in July 2014, but got it now..
> Mine was a very complicated case. My husbands and daughters passport was not ready..
> I added my 2 year old daughter at the last stage and also I had to wait for my husbands FBI clearance certificate.
> It took around 6 months for me..but finally got it.



Many hearty Congratulations dear Neharc, lane:

won the golden cup :first:


----------



## thelady1

VRS said:


> If your occupation is on SOL, you will get the invitation of not immediately but for sure gradually. Visa.... You need to submit correct documentation.


I'm from a low risk country. Ok so next question, if my job title isn't the exact same as the nominated occupation, but the job description of the SOL occupation constitutes a large part of my job, would I likely get approved for the visa?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear Mohindnair,

Not to worry too much........Its time for you to FLY high......

Once your passport is stamped for immigration check at any OZ airport, your PR is activated. On Same day even an hour, you can freely move to NZ..

MaX the Wolf explanation is already cleared all doubts. Big :clap2: to him.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-7438.html#post6186922




mohindnair said:


> Hi Guys!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hi Sivakumar!!!!!!!!!!
> I am stuck in a dilemma..
> As I had told in earlier quotes, I had applied for a MS at University of Auckland for 1 year course.
> This course will improve my chances of getting good jobs in Oz or NZ.
> Now, I was going to apply a student visa when I got my golden mail.
> Now I am trying to get into NZ through my 189 PR.
> Also I have applied for concession in my tuition fees ie. from international to domestic status.
> University and NZ high commission is telling that I will have to validate my PR visa.
> Validation means that I will have to go to Oz (Australia) first. But nobody including Oz high commission is able to tell me that after entering Oz, how many days should I stay in Oz?
> Oz high commission gave me an Australian no. to call but unfortunately today, I could not get them...
> Can anybody help me to get information of how to validate PR visa?
> Once validated, I can enter NZ without any visa and can claim domestic fees from university ..
> Please help.............


----------



## sivakumar s s

akshya said:


> I lived in Germany for three years and on the visa given to me I visited almost 10 countries of European Union, but on the passport there is no stamp of any country as in Europe there is no boundary if you have visa for anyone one coutry.
> 
> May question is that, do I need to mention every country visited in Europe in form No. 80 and the addresses where I lived during my visit.
> 
> Thank you.


If you have EU citizenship, there is no need to go for Form 80.

I guess you are an Indian applicant, So It is better to fill all the places you visited in abroad. You may feel boring, But In my personal opinion, we should not hide anything from DIBP.

In Form 80 , just mention the country/city and in Address : Just add stayed at hotel/ any hotel name if your remember. (Complete address is not required).

Use Additional details at the last page, if there is no space to fill all.

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

colourless said:


> hi
> I have applied my 190 visa on 27th sep and co allocated on 27 nov. thn he asked me if I want to add my wife i can do that and after that i submit all the documents for my wife as requested by CO. its been 2 weeks the last document i submitted but dint get any response. do I need to submit any further documents to proof my relationship as I only submit marriage certificate becoz CO only request that to submit. may I call them to inform about that as its been 2 weeks already that I informed them via email that I upload all the required documents.
> pls be advise. would be highly appreciated.



Firstly warm wishes to join this forum..... I feel you should have join here 6-7 months prior.

Have uploaded your spouse language competency?

Call them in +61 131881

Update your timeline in the Signature and also the visa tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

All the best


----------



## farishkj

hey guys i got a question!

i already filled form 80 and submitted it via immi account, but forgot to add additional travel details after i filled in the 5 spaces provided. 

can i resend an updated form80? with the additional travel I've done in past 10 years? 

please help

p.s.
i don't have CO assigned yet and lodged my application jan 13,2015


----------



## colourless

Yp... Updated everything they asked..do I need to submit nymore proof for relationship??


----------



## meys

musfiq said:


> from my experience what I see that for 189 visa collecting PCC in advance i.e. before requested by the CO is unwise. This is because the validity of PCC is one year and the final decision of visa took one year then one need to collect the PCC again. For example, in my case I front loaded the PCC with my visa application and its more than 7.5 months and no result yet.


Hi musfiq,

It sounds like you uploaded all the docs including PCC upfront. May I know why your case has taken so long? Have you been contacted by CO at all?

Thanks for the info.

Regards,
Mey


----------



## colourless

sivakumar s s said:


> colourless said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> I have applied my 190 visa on 27th sep and co allocated on 27 nov. thn he asked me if I want to add my wife i can do that and after that i submit all the documents for my wife as requested by CO. its been 2 weeks the last document i submitted but dint get any response. do I need to submit any further documents to proof my relationship as I only submit marriage certificate becoz CO only request that to submit. may I call them to inform about that as its been 2 weeks already that I informed them via email that I upload all the required documents.
> pls be advise. would be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly warm wishes to join this forum..... I feel you should have join here 6-7 months prior.
> 
> Have uploaded your spouse language competency?
> 
> Call them in +61 131881
> 
> Update your timeline in the Signature and also the visa tracker
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277
> 
> All the best
Click to expand...

Hi siv,
I have submitted all the doc. Do I need to submit nymore proof for my relationship except marriage certificate as they asked only for that nd it's the visa requirement as well. I got their direct no. So i can call them directly as well.


----------



## sivakumar s s

colourless said:


> Hi siv,
> I have submitted all the doc. Do I need to submit nymore proof for my relationship except marriage certificate as they asked only for that nd it's the visa requirement as well. I got their direct no. So i can call them directly as well.


Yeah, please do call that direct number........

By the way which TEAM is that?

all the best


----------



## farishkj

sivakumar s s said:


> Yeah, please do call that direct number........ By the way which TEAM is that? all the best


Hey Siva may you please reply to the thread I just posted regarding form80? Thank youuu for your constant help


----------



## _shel

sivakumar s s said:


> If you have EU citizenship, there is no need to go for Form 80.
> 
> I guess you are an Indian applicant, So It is better to fill all the places you visited in abroad. You may feel boring, But In my personal opinion, we should not hide anything from DIBP.
> 
> In Form 80 , just mention the country/city and in Address : Just add stayed at hotel/ any hotel name if your remember. (Complete address is not required).
> 
> Use Additional details at the last page, if there is no space to fill all.
> 
> All the best


 Not so, I'm British and had never lived outside the UK. I was asked for form 80 on multiple occasions with my applications. My hubby, again British born was asked for it applying for citizenship by descent.


----------



## VRS

neharc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged my application in July 2014, but got it now..
> Mine was a very complicated case. My husbands and daughters passport was not ready..
> I added my 2 year old daughter at the last stage and also I had to wait for my husbands FBI clearance certificate.
> It took around 6 months for me..but finally got it.


Hi Neharc,

Congrats and enjoy the great moment!! May i please know how long has it taken for the FBI PCC??

Thanks!


----------



## VRS

thelady1 said:


> I'm from a low risk country. Ok so next question, if my job title isn't the exact same as the nominated occupation, but the job description of the SOL occupation constitutes a large part of my job, would I likely get approved for the visa?


I think you have to get a skills assessment done by a suitable agency... only they will be able to tell.


----------



## VipanBali

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum and had gone through few post to find out the direct answers for my questions but It’s so hard to find out the answers from the long threads so if you don’t mind could anyone of you please answer my below questions??

I am a software engineer (ANZSCO Code:261313) applying through VISA category 190 state sponsorship so what I need to know is
Shall we need to wait until feb 2015 for NSW state sponsorship to lodge our application for state sponsorship?? (As currently the applications are suspended and expected to open in Feb, 2015)
How many invites we can expect for 261313 (Software Engineers)??
what is the exact fee amount for NSW state sponsorship?
After getting state sponsorship I believe we need to update our EOI then only we will get the VISA grant, Could anyone explain the process??
what are the conditions of VISA 190? Do we need to live under particular area?

Waiting for your reply. Thanks.


----------



## VRS

VipanBali said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and had gone through few post to find out the direct answers for my questions but It’s so hard to find out the answers from the long threads so if you don’t mind could anyone of you please answer my below questions??
> 
> I am a software engineer (ANZSCO Code:261313) applying through VISA category 190 state sponsorship so what I need to know is
> Shall we need to wait until feb 2015 for NSW state sponsorship to lodge our application for state sponsorship?? (As currently the applications are suspended and expected to open in Feb, 2015)
> How many invites we can expect for 261313 (Software Engineers)??
> what is the exact fee amount for NSW state sponsorship?
> After getting state sponsorship I believe we need to update our EOI then only we will get the VISA grant, Could anyone explain the process??
> what are the conditions of VISA 190? Do we need to live under particular area?
> 
> Waiting for your reply. Thanks.


Hi, welcome to the Forum.

I will answer a few questions. Yes, you should wait for Feb for NSW SS. If you get the Visa by SS, then you have to stay in NSW for initial 2 years. Number of invites are very less and they get over in a flash if you are not ready by midnight 00:00 hrs.

Hope this is of little help to you.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear Friends,

I just rewind back, the day when I joined this forum and I was sitting like a duck with lot of doubts in visa process though I processed with Well known Agent.

Then =>

Many Advises,
Many Suggestions,
Many Ideas,
Many supports,
Many Applause,
Many Appreciation
and
Many Recognition FROM THIS FORUM

Now With all your support, I could understand the whole process with some knowledge. I really love this forum. Hope this continue in near future lane:


* I am really excited and ecstatic to inform you all that its my 1000th Post*

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I just rewind back, the day when I joined this forum and I was sitting like a duck with lot of doubts in visa process though I processed with Well known Agent.
> 
> Then =>
> 
> Many Advises,
> Many Suggestions,
> Many Ideas,
> Many supports,
> Many Applause,
> Many Appreciation
> and
> Many Recognition FROM THIS FORUM
> 
> Now With all your support, I could understand the whole process with some knowledge. I really love this forum. Hope this continue in near future lane:
> 
> 
> * I am really excited and ecstatic to inform you all that its my 1000th Post*
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva


I know I noticed on your 999th! It goes to show your dedication to help fellow expats... Thanks a ton SSS!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

VipanBali said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and had gone through few post to find out the direct answers for my questions but It&#146;s so hard to find out the answers from the long threads so if you don&#146;t mind could anyone of you please answer my below questions??
> 
> I am a software engineer (ANZSCO Code:261313) applying through VISA category 190 state sponsorship so what I need to know is
> Shall we need to wait until feb 2015 for NSW state sponsorship to lodge our application for state sponsorship?? (As currently the applications are suspended and expected to open in Feb, 2015)
> How many invites we can expect for 261313 (Software Engineers)??
> what is the exact fee amount for NSW state sponsorship?
> After getting state sponsorship I believe we need to update our EOI then only we will get the VISA grant, Could anyone explain the process??
> what are the conditions of VISA 190? Do we need to live under particular area?
> 
> Waiting for your reply. Thanks.


Vipin
261313 is under 189 category why are you applying under 190.

What are your points


----------



## musfiq

VRS said:


> It all depends from which country you are. High risk or from low risk. They have their own way to bracket.


So far I know from DIBP's website the 189 category of visa don't fall under high/low risk criteria. It only holds good for subclass 119, 857, 187, 121, 856, and so on.


----------



## VRS

musfiq said:


> So far I know from DIBP's website the 189 category of visa don't fall under high/low risk criteria. It only holds good for subclass 119, 857, 187, 121, 856, and so on.


Okay. Hope for the best.


----------



## colourless

hi siv,
its team 4 adelaide. um onshore nd partner offshore.


----------



## colourless

sivakumar s s said:


> Yeah, please do call that direct number........
> 
> By the way which TEAM is that?
> 
> all the best


hi siv,
its team 4 adelaide. um onshore nd partner offshore.


----------



## Seva

I am applying for 190 visa on shore. Do I need to submit my PCC at the time of applying? I have already my Australian police check but I have not recieved the PCC from my country yet after 5 months! any advise?


----------



## VipanBali

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum and had gone through few post to find out the direct answers for my questions but It’s so hard to find out the answers from the long threads so if you don’t mind could anyone of you please answer my below questions??

I am a software engineer (ANZSCO Code:261313) applying through VISA category 190 state sponsorship so what I need to know is
Shall we need to wait until feb 2015 for NSW state sponsorship to lodge our application for state sponsorship?? (As currently the applications are suspended and expected to open in Feb, 2015)
How many invites we can expect for 261313 (Software Engineers)??
what is the exact fee amount for NSW state sponsorship?
After getting state sponsorship I believe we need to update our EOI then only we will get the VISA grant, Could anyone explain the process??
what are the conditions of VISA 190? Do we need to live under particular area?

Waiting for your reply. Thanks.


----------



## VipanBali

The reason is i did not get 7 each in IELTS so including my experience my point became 55 so for additional 5 points I have to opt VISA 190


----------



## XINGSINGH

VipanBali said:


> The reason is i did not get 7 each in IELTS so including my experience my point became 55 so for additional 5 points I have to opt VISA 190


Try to score 7 in ielts or try pte exam. Trust me 189 is better and smooth


----------



## Ravikrishna

*EOI for visa subclass 189*

Hi all,

I am not sure this is the right place to post my question as i am very new to the group. I have guven my EOI last week for the position Analyst Programmer with 60 points. Can someone tell me how long does it usually take it to get an invitation for Analyst Programmer with 60 points? Also, i tried checking the immigration website to find out the total invitations done for this year and the points for the last called applicants, but could really find anything. It would be very helpful, if someone could advise me on this.

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## scor

Yesterday I heard Australia Embassy called my office to check up on my employment history & salary. 
Do you heard about such case? Is this normal? I submit my visa application in 23 Dec, it's not even 1 month yet so I don't think CO has been assigned to check my case.


----------



## spikersandhu

Which State did you apply..... Is your job code open in the state you applied......If Yes then it can take from 10 days to 1 month........If No......then you won't get an invite till your job code is enlisted as open ! :welcome:


----------



## VRS

scor said:


> Yesterday I heard Australia Embassy called my office to check up on my employment history & salary.
> Do you heard about such case? Is this normal? I submit my visa application in 23 Dec, it's not even 1 month yet so I don't think CO has been assigned to check my case.


its surprising to see action so quick, but good for you, the process has initiated. This is done for a few ppl. Dont worry.


----------



## VRS

Good Morning friends!!!

HOW MANY GRANTS TODAY????

HOPING FOR MANY!! GOOD LUCK ALL!


----------



## Visaradha

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I just rewind back, the day when I joined this forum and I was sitting like a duck with lot of doubts in visa process though I processed with Well known Agent.
> 
> Then =>
> 
> Many Advises,
> Many Suggestions,
> Many Ideas,
> Many supports,
> Many Applause,
> Many Appreciation
> and
> Many Recognition FROM THIS FORUM
> 
> Now With all your support, I could understand the whole process with some knowledge. I really love this forum. Hope this continue in near future lane:
> 
> 
> * I am really excited and ecstatic to inform you all that its my 1000th Post*
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva


Thats so Great of YOU, helping as many people as u can including me!!!!
Thanks for ur help in every phase for everyone and keep posting!!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I just rewind back, the day when I joined this forum and I was sitting like a duck with lot of doubts in visa process though I processed with Well known Agent.
> 
> Then =>
> 
> Many Advises,
> Many Suggestions,
> Many Ideas,
> Many supports,
> Many Applause,
> Many Appreciation
> and
> Many Recognition FROM THIS FORUM
> 
> Now With all your support, I could understand the whole process with some knowledge. I really love this forum. Hope this continue in near future lane:
> 
> I am really excited and ecstatic to inform you all that its my 1000th Post
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva


Dear Siva

You have been mentor to novices like me. You have never left any stone unturned for helping us. Infact I've observed many people leave the forum when they get their grant while you are still hanging on to support fellow aspirants. That's a great job which you are doing. Keep this up buddy.

Cheers......


----------



## ahsan_abbas

Any grant awarded today?


----------



## Zabeen

Dear all,

It's like a dream come true to inform you that I have received my GOLDEN MAIL today morning at 10 am BST. Alhamdulillah...

After submitting the requested docs by CO on 24th December'14, I planned to call DIBP after 10 working days. So I called them today morning (at 8 am BST) and asked for the status update. Got the connection at one go, and was received by a male voice. I politely asked him about the status of my application and whether any other documents are needed or not. He checked and replied, 'all the relevent docs are received and nothing is more required. The application is under processing.' Then I asked, is there any timeline to know the outcome? He politely replied, NO and said each application takes it own time. So he can't commit any timeline. 

This was the total conversation which took less than 5 mins time. And just after 2 hrs I received 3 grant mails, separately for myself, spouse and child.

This post would be incomplete, without thanking this forum, all the members, moderators and each & every posts which helped me in this whole journey. Without you keeping patience was not so easy...

I wish all our mates get their grants asap....and also we can keep this network continued in our Aussie life...

THANK YOU


----------



## Auzidreamer

Zabeen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's like a dream come true to inform you that I have received my GOLDEN MAIL today morning at 10 am BST. Alhamdulillah...
> 
> After submitting the requested docs by CO on 24th December'14, I planned to call DIBP after 10 working days. So I called them today morning (at 8 am BST) and asked for the status update. Got the connection at one go, and was received by a male voice. I politely asked him about the status of my application and whether any other documents are needed or not. He checked and replied, 'all the relevent docs are received and nothing is more required. The application is under processing.' Then I asked, is there any timeline to know the outcome? He politely replied, NO and said each application takes it own time. So he can't commit any timeline.
> 
> This was the total conversation which took less than 5 mins time. And just after 2 hrs I received 3 grant mails, separately for myself, spouse and child.
> 
> This post would be incomplete, without thanking this forum, all the members, moderators and each & every posts which helped me in this whole journey. Without you keeping patience was not so easy...
> 
> I wish all our mates get their grants asap....and also we can keep this network continued in our Aussie life...
> 
> THANK YOU


Congratz...Good luck with ur future..:second:


----------



## ravsingh

Hi auzi..any update abt ur visa or co allocation..wish u grant soon..


----------



## VRS

Zabeen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's like a dream come true to inform you that I have received my GOLDEN MAIL today morning at 10 am BST. Alhamdulillah...
> 
> After submitting the requested docs by CO on 24th December'14, I planned to call DIBP after 10 working days. So I called them today morning (at 8 am BST) and asked for the status update. Got the connection at one go, and was received by a male voice. I politely asked him about the status of my application and whether any other documents are needed or not. He checked and replied, 'all the relevent docs are received and nothing is more required. The application is under processing.' Then I asked, is there any timeline to know the outcome? He politely replied, NO and said each application takes it own time. So he can't commit any timeline.
> 
> This was the total conversation which took less than 5 mins time. And just after 2 hrs I received 3 grant mails, separately for myself, spouse and child.
> 
> This post would be incomplete, without thanking this forum, all the members, moderators and each & every posts which helped me in this whole journey. Without you keeping patience was not so easy...
> 
> I wish all our mates get their grants asap....and also we can keep this network continued in our Aussie life...
> 
> THANK YOU


Congrats Zabeen.... have a great great time, good luck!!


----------



## VRS

Zabeen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's like a dream come true to inform you that I have received my GOLDEN MAIL today morning at 10 am BST. Alhamdulillah...
> 
> After submitting the requested docs by CO on 24th December'14, I planned to call DIBP after 10 working days. So I called them today morning (at 8 am BST) and asked for the status update. Got the connection at one go, and was received by a male voice. I politely asked him about the status of my application and whether any other documents are needed or not. He checked and replied, 'all the relevent docs are received and nothing is more required. The application is under processing.' Then I asked, is there any timeline to know the outcome? He politely replied, NO and said each application takes it own time. So he can't commit any timeline.
> 
> This was the total conversation which took less than 5 mins time. And just after 2 hrs I received 3 grant mails, separately for myself, spouse and child.
> 
> This post would be incomplete, without thanking this forum, all the members, moderators and each & every posts which helped me in this whole journey. Without you keeping patience was not so easy...
> 
> I wish all our mates get their grants asap....and also we can keep this network continued in our Aussie life...
> 
> THANK YOU


Can you also please update the tracker!!! It helps many people.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Zabeen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's like a dream come true to inform you that I have received my GOLDEN MAIL today morning at 10 am BST. Alhamdulillah...
> 
> After submitting the requested docs by CO on 24th December'14, I planned to call DIBP after 10 working days. So I called them today morning (at 8 am BST) and asked for the status update. Got the connection at one go, and was received by a male voice. I politely asked him about the status of my application and whether any other documents are needed or not. He checked and replied, 'all the relevent docs are received and nothing is more required. The application is under processing.' Then I asked, is there any timeline to know the outcome? He politely replied, NO and said each application takes it own time. So he can't commit any timeline.
> 
> This was the total conversation which took less than 5 mins time. And just after 2 hrs I received 3 grant mails, separately for myself, spouse and child.
> 
> This post would be incomplete, without thanking this forum, all the members, moderators and each & every posts which helped me in this whole journey. Without you keeping patience was not so easy...
> 
> I wish all our mates get their grants asap....and also we can keep this network continued in our Aussie life...
> 
> THANK YOU


Congrats


----------



## Auzidreamer

ravsingh said:


> Hi auzi..any update abt ur visa or co allocation..wish u grant soon..


Nothing as yet..!


----------



## sivakumar s s

colourless said:


> hi siv,
> its team 4 adelaide. um onshore nd partner offshore.


Dear 

Feel bit lazy to go back what u given in the previous post..

please update ur timeline in Signature. without this it is quite difficult for others to suggest.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Seva said:


> I am applying for 190 visa on shore. Do I need to submit my PCC at the time of applying? I have already my Australian police check but I have not recieved the PCC from my country yet after 5 months! any advise?


Definitely, REQUIRED..... 

please update ur timeline in Signature. without this it is quite difficult for others to suggest.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sivakumar s s said:


> Definitely, REQUIRED.....
> 
> please update ur timeline in Signature. without this it is quite difficult for others to suggest.


he does need it, but not at the time of submitting the application. He can apply and later on provide it


----------



## sivakumar s s

for all your Questions please find answer here:
Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

*Please find answers in bold*

please update ur timeline in Signature. without this it is quite difficult for others to suggest.



VipanBali said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and had gone through few post to find out the direct answers for my questions but It’s so hard to find out the answers from the long threads so if you don’t mind could anyone of you please answer my below questions??
> 
> I am a software engineer (ANZSCO Code:261313) applying through VISA category 190 state sponsorship so what I need to know is
> Shall we need to wait until feb 2015 for NSW state sponsorship to lodge our application for state sponsorship?? (As currently the applications are suspended and expected to open in Feb, 2015) *YES*
> How many invites we can expect for 261313 (Software Engineers)?? *2000 for FEB- JUN*
> what is the exact fee amount for NSW state sponsorship?*$330*
> After getting state sponsorship I believe we need to update our EOI then only we will get the VISA grant, Could anyone explain the process??*Not Required. First EOI, then SS update ur EOI number in SS. INVITE will come later*
> what are the conditions of VISA 190? Do we need to live under particular area? *Particalar state For NSW for first 2 years*
> 
> Waiting for your reply. Thanks.


----------



## sivakumar s s

XINGSINGH said:


> Dear Siva
> 
> You have been mentor to novices like me. You have never left any stone unturned for helping us. Infact I've observed many people leave the forum when they get their grant while you are still hanging on to support fellow aspirants. That's a great job which you are doing. Keep this up buddy.
> 
> Cheers......


Hope and wish it could continue even after reaching Oz soil...

In fact many people are quite helpful, Since they dont have much time and other priorities may be moved off....

*I wish you to continue in this forum for long journey.....

Also I observed VRS is also very active responder in helping others like you....*


----------



## sivakumar s s

Zabeen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's like a dream come true to inform you that I have received my GOLDEN MAIL today morning at 10 am BST. Alhamdulillah...
> 
> After submitting the requested docs by CO on 24th December'14, I planned to call DIBP after 10 working days. So I called them today morning (at 8 am BST) and asked for the status update. Got the connection at one go, and was received by a male voice. I politely asked him about the status of my application and whether any other documents are needed or not. He checked and replied, 'all the relevent docs are received and nothing is more required. The application is under processing.' Then I asked, is there any timeline to know the outcome? He politely replied, NO and said each application takes it own time. So he can't commit any timeline.
> 
> This was the total conversation which took less than 5 mins time. And just after 2 hrs I received 3 grant mails, separately for myself, spouse and child.
> 
> This post would be incomplete, without thanking this forum, all the members, moderators and each & every posts which helped me in this whole journey. Without you keeping patience was not so easy...
> 
> I wish all our mates get their grants asap....and also we can keep this network continued in our Aussie life...
> 
> THANK YOU


*Many hearty congrats to you and your family
Hope u all in ecstatic moments :cheer2:
*

Please update the timeline in the signature and visa tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Good Morning friends!!!
> 
> HOW MANY GRANTS TODAY????
> 
> HOPING FOR MANY!! GOOD LUCK ALL!


*So far two grants today:

Zabeen in forum 
Js in Tracker*


----------



## hasanab243

sivakumar s s said:


> So far two grants today:
> 
> Zabeen in forum
> Js in Tracker


Congrats bro for your grant.

When did you apply your visa ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am not sure this is the right place to post my question as i am very new to the group. I have guven my EOI last week for the position Analyst Programmer with 60 points. Can someone tell me how long does it usually take it to get an invitation for Analyst Programmer with 60 points? Also, i tried checking the immigration website to find out the total invitations done for this year and the points for the last called applicants, but could really find anything. It would be very helpful, if someone could advise me on this.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravi


Next round is on 23 January 2015. High priorities for those with 65 points...

If lucky will get on the day or in next rounds


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> *So far two grants today:
> 
> Zabeen in forum
> Js in Tracker*


Ya, after seeing the status of JS, I have made it green!


----------



## VRS

That's it for this week, the tracker stands on Nov 11th 2014!!


----------



## pakiapplicant123

VRS said:


> That's it for this week, the tracker stands on Nov 11th 2014!!


Means? Is my grant updated?


----------



## VRS

pakiapplicant123 said:


> Means? Is my grant updated?


You should update it if you get the Visa.


----------



## spikersandhu

Congrats Dear and Best of Luck for your future journey !


Zabeen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's like a dream come true to inform you that I have received my GOLDEN MAIL today morning at 10 am BST. Alhamdulillah...
> 
> After submitting the requested docs by CO on 24th December'14, I planned to call DIBP after 10 working days. So I called them today morning (at 8 am BST) and asked for the status update. Got the connection at one go, and was received by a male voice. I politely asked him about the status of my application and whether any other documents are needed or not. He checked and replied, 'all the relevent docs are received and nothing is more required. The application is under processing.' Then I asked, is there any timeline to know the outcome? He politely replied, NO and said each application takes it own time. So he can't commit any timeline.
> 
> This was the total conversation which took less than 5 mins time. And just after 2 hrs I received 3 grant mails, separately for myself, spouse and child.
> 
> This post would be incomplete, without thanking this forum, all the members, moderators and each & every posts which helped me in this whole journey. Without you keeping patience was not so easy...
> 
> I wish all our mates get their grants asap....and also we can keep this network continued in our Aussie life...
> 
> THANK YOU


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Zabeen said:


> Dear all,
> 
> It's like a dream come true to inform you that I have received my GOLDEN MAIL today morning at 10 am BST. Alhamdulillah...
> 
> After submitting the requested docs by CO on 24th December'14, I planned to call DIBP after 10 working days. So I called them today morning (at 8 am BST) and asked for the status update. Got the connection at one go, and was received by a male voice. I politely asked him about the status of my application and whether any other documents are needed or not. He checked and replied, 'all the relevent docs are received and nothing is more required. The application is under processing.' Then I asked, is there any timeline to know the outcome? He politely replied, NO and said each application takes it own time. So he can't commit any timeline.
> 
> This was the total conversation which took less than 5 mins time. And just after 2 hrs I received 3 grant mails, separately for myself, spouse and child.
> 
> This post would be incomplete, without thanking this forum, all the members, moderators and each & every posts which helped me in this whole journey. Without you keeping patience was not so easy...
> 
> I wish all our mates get their grants asap....and also we can keep this network continued in our Aussie life...
> 
> THANK YOU


Congrats!


----------



## mailtosomesh

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!


Congrats


----------



## jayant.sircar

Dear Friends & my senior exparts, i would ask a question , pls tell me that is it compulsory for my spouse to take IELTS, if no wht is the other way around, i ve heards a declaration from the university is required ,regarding the language of education was in english, friends pls let me know if there is a specific format for the same, 
rgds
Jayant Sircar


----------



## gurumurthal

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Friends & my senior exparts, i would ask a question , pls tell me that is it compulsory for my spouse to take IELTS, if no wht is the other way around, i ve heards a declaration from the university is required ,regarding the language of education was in english, friends pls let me know if there is a specific format for the same,
> rgds
> Jayant Sircar


How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## learningc

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Friends & my senior exparts, i would ask a question , pls tell me that is it compulsory for my spouse to take IELTS, if no wht is the other way around, i ve heards a declaration from the university is required ,regarding the language of education was in english, friends pls let me know if there is a specific format for the same,
> rgds
> Jayant Sircar



Only if you are claiming 5 points for your partner's work experience then only IELTS is required .


----------



## sivakumar s s

jayant.sircar said:


> Dear Friends & my senior exparts, i would ask a question , pls tell me that is it compulsory for my spouse to take IELTS, if no wht is the other way around, i ve heards a declaration from the university is required ,regarding the language of education was in english, friends pls let me know if there is a specific format for the same,
> rgds
> Jayant Sircar



Dear Jayant,

Language competency Score (IELTS/PTE/.....) is not mandatory for your spouse, if have not claim any points based on spouse Occupation.

*Please find the attached sample format* It is already uploaded by some wise person. Some colleges can provide their own format/bonafide certificate. Main thing is your spouse graduation is in English medium
View attachment English affidavit_template.doc


Get sign and seal from univ/college and upload it under your spouse Language competency in the immi account

All the best


----------



## cmfarhan

@ zabeen
When CO was allocated to you?
Can you please let me know all the documents you have uploaded? 
I have uploaded all my documents except health certificate.


----------



## sonu008

Hi All,
I have been a very close follower of posts on this forum. And i cant find words to express my gratitude to people contributing. 2014 ended in a positive note for me and I have received VISA 189 on 31st Dec.

Many Thanks for all your help. Trust me, every single post on this forum is helping someone out. May God bless you all.
I will post my complete story later, but just an over view:

1. ACS verfication for IT experience. Was asked to go RPL route. (An Angel from this forum helped me)
2. Education - Industrial & Production Engg from India. Degree validated by VETTASES - 2 weeks
3. All documentation certified (Attested copy) by a lawyer in UK - NO notary, it is too expensive in UK
4. VISA Category 189
5. 65 points
6. Applied from UK in August 2014 with family (wife n Kid, born in UK)
7. My medical referred - had to undergo sputum test and other tests in UK (Very expensive, would have prefered to take a flight to India and complete formalities)
8. Wife's medical referred - asked to undergo another X-ray, dont in UK
9. Finally good news arrived on 31st Dec.

Planning to visit in Mar-Apr and final move in Aug 2015

Anyone reading this message needs any help, information please dont feel shy and contact me. 
I Thank every single person on the forum deep down from my heart, please keep up the good work.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sonu008 said:


> Hi All,
> I have been a very close follower of posts on this forum. And i cant find words to express my gratitude to people contributing. 2014 ended in a positive note for me and I have received VISA 189 on 31st Dec.
> 
> Many Thanks for all your help. Trust me, every single post on this forum is helping someone out. May God bless you all.
> I will post my complete story later, but just an over view:
> 
> 1. ACS verfication for IT experience. Was asked to go RPL route. (An Angel from this forum helped me)
> 2. Education - Industrial & Production Engg from India. Degree validated by VETTASES - 2 weeks
> 3. All documentation certified (Attested copy) by a lawyer in UK - NO notary, it is too expensive in UK
> 4. VISA Category 189
> 5. 65 points
> 6. Applied from UK in August 2014 with family (wife n Kid, born in UK)
> 7. My medical referred - had to undergo sputum test and other tests in UK (Very expensive, would have prefered to take a flight to India and complete formalities)
> 8. Wife's medical referred - asked to undergo another X-ray, dont in UK
> 9. Finally good news arrived on 31st Dec.
> 
> Planning to visit in Mar-Apr and final move in Aug 2015
> 
> Anyone reading this message needs any help, information please dont feel shy and contact me.
> I Thank every single person on the forum deep down from my heart, please keep up the good work.


Many hearty congrats for your GRANT on close to New Year EVE......lane:

Wish u have great and prosperous future in oz.......


----------



## Nelsonslobo

*HI*

Hi
I am Nelson and will be moving soon to Sydney in march. Can anyone guide me on how to find accomodation in Sydney.

Also if anyone is travelling around that time, we can travel together


Nelson



mamthakish said:


> Congrats on your grant too buddy the feeling is amazing and thanks to all the members of this forum ...... Thanks for all your wishes. Hope you all the get the great news at th earliest.


----------



## cmfarhan

Congratz for ur grant.
I have uploaded my documents on immiaccount. I want to know all the list of documents that will be enough or mandatory. Just want to check if there is any missing document from my side. Secondly there is an option on immiaccount to share. Do I need to do anything once I have uploaded the docs. Waiting for ur response.


----------



## siva19

Hi Friends,

I need small clarification, Answered "No" (she is a Homemaker so I put like that and no plan ) when I filled form 1221 for my wife for the question "Do you intend to work in Australia"?. 

Will it be a problem if she start to work after some period of time ? How to update that to "Yes" ?

Thanks,
Sivaraj R


----------



## TheExpatriate

siva19 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need small clarification, Answered "No" (she is a Homemaker so I put like that and no plan ) when I filled form 1221 for my wife for the question "Do you intend to work in Australia"?.
> 
> Will it be a problem if she start to work after some period of time ? How to update that to "Yes" ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sivaraj R


she can do whatever she pleases, work, stay at home, study, start a business, do nothing ..... As long as it's legal. 

If you answer Yes and then she stays at home, or answer No and then she works, still NO PROBLEM at all because people can change their mind !


----------



## siva19

TheExpatriate said:


> she can do whatever she pleases, work, stay at home, study, start a business, do nothing ..... As long as it's legal.
> 
> If you answer Yes and then she stays at home, or answer No and then she works, still NO PROBLEM at all because people can change their mind !


Thanks Expatriate


----------



## nouray27

Someone told me that if I start a company in Australia after getting PR, I would be eligible to get citizenship without having to live there for 4 years. Can anyone please verify?


----------



## TheExpatriate

nouray27 said:


> Someone told me that if I start a company in Australia after getting PR, I would be eligible to get citizenship without having to live there for 4 years. Can anyone please verify?


No you cannot ..... I wish it was that easy


----------



## Zabeen

cmfarhan said:


> @ zabeen
> When CO was allocated to you?
> Can you please let me know all the documents you have uploaded?
> I have uploaded all my documents except health certificate.


Hi,

CO was allocated on 1st December, whereas i lodged application on 24th Sep'14. Before CO allocation I have uploaded all documents related to Experience (Job, training, reference letter), Education, Tax, Bank Statements etc. Also I uploaded PCC, form 80 and Medical reports.

After CO was assigned, few additional documents was asked Form 1221 and CV.


----------



## cmfarhan

Thankyou


----------



## Zabeen

VRS said:


> Can you also please update the tracker!!! It helps many people.


Thanks...updated.


----------



## AVPahwa

Hi Guys,
I have lodged my 189 visa on 15-Jan and also uploaded the documents as per the document checklist mentioned in skill set,do i need to get my medicals now by the e-medical link in the application or wait for CO to ask for it ?
Also same with PCC, do we need to do it now or wait for the CO ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

AVPahwa said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have lodged my 189 visa on 15-Jan and also uploaded the documents as per the document checklist mentioned in skill set,do i need to get my medicals now by the e-medical link in the application or wait for CO to ask for it ?
> Also same with PCC, do we need to do it now or wait for the CO ?



Dear 

Standard Reply: Two options

*1. If you want to migrate ASAP.*
Goahead with PCC and MEDICALs before CO ask, So that you will get Direct Grant.

find more details here these : India


*2.If you want to extend your Initial entry date*

Wait until CO' ask for it or go for it after 50 days from visa lodgement



All the very best


----------



## AVPahwa

Thanks.
Also, I have just come to know that i am pregnant , do we need to say YES in case of e medical declaration or need to inform CO by form Change of circumstances? will there be any delay in this case?


----------



## AVPahwa

Another question related to certified copy of documents to be attached, do we need to get ACS approved application certified and also TRF form of ielts results certified as well?


----------



## mathu903

Hi All, I have been a silent follower of this forum for a while now. I had filed my 189 visa on 19th November. Yesterday I suddenly found the Meet Character requirements link appearing in my eVisa page which was not appearing till now. However, I have already uploaded Form 80 for both me and my husband. 
Please let me know if I need to do anything else. Also, does the appearance of link has any connection with assignment of CO?


----------



## cgsaipradeep

Hi siva/ seniors

I lodged my application on 26th Dec 14. Since one week everyday I used to check the status in immi account except yesterday and immediately I could see sucessful login email. Today when I checked immi account it is showing last login date as 16th Jan. But yesterday i didn't receive sucessful login email. 
What does that mean? Pls help me out.


----------



## VRS

cgsaipradeep said:


> Hi siva/ seniors
> 
> I lodged my application on 26th Dec 14. Since one week everyday I used to check the status in immi account except yesterday and immediately I could see sucessful login email. Today when I checked immi account it is showing last login date as 16th Jan. But yesterday i didn't receive sucessful login email.
> What does that mean? Pls help me out.


May be your agent logged in. Once you login to your Immi Account you will receive an email.


----------



## VRS

mathu903 said:


> Hi All, I have been a silent follower of this forum for a while now. I had filed my 189 visa on 19th November. Yesterday I suddenly found the Meet Character requirements link appearing in my eVisa page which was not appearing till now. However, I have already uploaded Form 80 for both me and my husband.
> Please let me know if I need to do anything else. Also, does the appearance of link has any connection with assignment of CO?


No, it is always there, I guess you didn't notice earlier. Ideally or should not be present when we upload Form 80, but it remains there forever, don't worry about it.


----------



## cgsaipradeep

VRS said:


> May be your agent logged in. Once you login to your Immi Account you will receive an email.


I applied on my own. No agent.


----------



## Raviinc

The web site states " the health requirements for this person has been finalised" does it mean my health requirements are finalised and my application has be allocated to a CO.


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> The web site states " the health requirements for this person has been finalised" does it mean my health requirements are finalised and my application has be allocated to a CO.


No, just your health is finalised. The result will be unknown to us. It would be visible to the Immigration Dept. If you need to undergo additional tests you will asked on a later date by the CO.


----------



## VRS

cgsaipradeep said:


> I applied on my own. No agent.


Then somebody has logged in. Is its not you, please change your password. We will not get any alert message when DIBP checks our account details.


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> No, just your health is finalised. The result will be unknown to us. It would be visible to the Immigration Dept. If you need to undergo additional tests you will asked on a later date by the CO.


Thanks VRS. The suddenly activity on the page give me hope that I could see some light soon.


----------



## cgsaipradeep

VRS said:


> Then somebody has logged in. Is its not you, please change your password. We will not get any alert message when DIBP checks our account details.


Except me no one knows my password. Even I didn't receive any alert email. So it means DIBP has checked in yesterday. 
Thanks VRS I got ur point. How much time they will take to finalise my case?


----------



## mehul.dalki

Friends,

Please help me out with a query mentioned below:

How we can prove English proficiency for partner applying for state sponsorship visa for Class 190


----------



## _shel

cgsaipradeep said:


> Except me no one knows my password. Even I didn't receive any alert email. So it means DIBP has checked in yesterday.
> Thanks VRS I got ur point. How much time they will take to finalise my case?


DIBP do not need yo login to your account. They have automatic access to all their cases. You have no idication when they look at your application. 

If only you have your password and you did not log in then someone else has figured your password so change it ASAP.


----------



## XINGSINGH

mehul.dalki said:


> Friends,
> 
> Please help me out with a query mentioned below:
> 
> How we can prove English proficiency for partner applying for state sponsorship visa for Class 190


What level of english you are claiming for spouse I.e.functional competent or proficient


----------



## mehul.dalki

XINGSINGH said:


> What level of english you are claiming for spouse I.e.functional competent or proficient


am not claiming any points but she must have competent english


----------



## MMS

mehul.dalki said:


> Friends, Please help me out with a query mentioned below: How we can prove English proficiency for partner applying for state sponsorship visa for Class 190


If u r not claiming any points for her, a letter from university stating that her education medium was English will be enough


----------



## sivakumar s s

AVPahwa said:


> Another question related to certified copy of documents to be attached, do we need to get ACS approved application certified and also TRF form of ielts results certified as well?


*Not Required dear.....
*
Any thing if your uploading which is not a original(photo copies), then only we have to do certification/Notarisation.


----------



## mehul.dalki

MMS said:


> If u r not claiming any points for her, a letter from university stating that her education medium was English will be enough


Thanks MMS,

but whether that course must be regular and of minimum 3 years of study????


----------



## sivakumar s s

mathu903 said:


> Hi All, I have been a silent follower of this forum for a while now. I had filed my 189 visa on 19th November. Yesterday I suddenly found the Meet Character requirements link appearing in my eVisa page which was not appearing till now. However, I have already uploaded Form 80 for both me and my husband.
> Please let me know if I need to do anything else. Also, does the appearance of link has any connection with assignment of CO?


Just ignore it dear.....

May be some system error..... some folks has faced this kind of link in last month.


----------



## Piyushin

Hello Guys,

I got an invite for VISA 189 on 9th Jan 2015, and i am in the process of applying for VISA 189.

I need an help regarding the other countries visited in past 10 years. i have visited 4 countries on Business Visa/Work Permits.
a). 1st country for 11 weeks
b). 2nd country for 21 months
c). 3rd country for 9 months
d). 4th country for 6 months

e). visit 1 more country for tourism purpose.


So do i need to mention all the 5 above country details or just 4 from (a -d mentioned above).


Any help on this would be really helpful in completing my application.


----------



## VRS

cgsaipradeep said:


> Except me no one knows my password. Even I didn't receive any alert email. So it means DIBP has checked in yesterday.
> Thanks VRS I got ur point. How much time they will take to finalise my case?


All I can do is ask you to be careful.


----------



## VRS

_shel said:


> DIBP do not need yo login to your account. They have automatic access to all their cases. You have no idication when they look at your application.
> 
> If only you have your password and you did not log in then someone else has figured your password so change it ASAP.


As simple as told by Shel


----------



## VRS

Piyushin said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got an invite for VISA 189 on 9th Jan 2015, and i am in the process of applying for VISA 189.
> 
> I need an help regarding the other countries visited in past 10 years. i have visited 4 countries on Business Visa/Work Permits.
> a). 1st country for 11 weeks
> b). 2nd country for 21 months
> c). 3rd country for 9 months
> d). 4th country for 6 months
> 
> e). visit 1 more country for tourism purpose.
> 
> So do i need to mention all the 5 above country details or just 4 from (a -d mentioned above).
> 
> Any help on this would be really helpful in completing my application.


Please mention all. Arrange for necessary PCCs from countries where you stayed more than 10 months. Do this ASAP since it may take a long time.


----------



## Piyushin

VRS said:


> Please mention all. Arrange for necessary PCCs from countries where you stayed more than 10 months. Do this ASAP since it may take a long time.




Is it 10 months or 12 months as on the immi website. I stayed in only 1 country for month than 10-12 months so will have to pull that out from that country.

Also do i have to put up my intra-company transfer letters issued to me while getting transferred to these foreign locations?
Does Immi does a check on the type of work which i did in that country or they just go by my experience approved by ACS.


----------



## BretSavage

Piyushin said:


> Is it 10 months or 12 months as on the immi website. I stayed in only 1 country for month than 10-12 months so will have to pull that out from that country.
> 
> Also do i have to put up my intra-company transfer letters issued to me while getting transferred to these foreign locations?
> Does Immi does a check on the type of work which i did in that country or they just go by my experience approved by ACS.


They won't check the work, just your visa type, like making sure that you were not working on a tourist visa.

If you have intra-company transfer letters, it will be better as they might ask for it.

PCC you need for every country you stayed for more then 12months.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mailtosomesh said:


> Congrats


Thanks!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sonu008 said:


> Hi All,
> I have been a very close follower of posts on this forum. And i cant find words to express my gratitude to people contributing. 2014 ended in a positive note for me and I have received VISA 189 on 31st Dec.
> 
> Many Thanks for all your help. Trust me, every single post on this forum is helping someone out. May God bless you all.
> I will post my complete story later, but just an over view:
> 
> 1. ACS verfication for IT experience. Was asked to go RPL route. (An Angel from this forum helped me)
> 2. Education - Industrial & Production Engg from India. Degree validated by VETTASES - 2 weeks
> 3. All documentation certified (Attested copy) by a lawyer in UK - NO notary, it is too expensive in UK
> 4. VISA Category 189
> 5. 65 points
> 6. Applied from UK in August 2014 with family (wife n Kid, born in UK)
> 7. My medical referred - had to undergo sputum test and other tests in UK (Very expensive, would have prefered to take a flight to India and complete formalities)
> 8. Wife's medical referred - asked to undergo another X-ray, dont in UK
> 9. Finally good news arrived on 31st Dec.
> 
> Planning to visit in Mar-Apr and final move in Aug 2015
> 
> Anyone reading this message needs any help, information please dont feel shy and contact me.
> I Thank every single person on the forum deep down from my heart, please keep up the good work.


Congrats!


----------



## jayant.sircar

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Jayant,
> 
> Language competency Score (IELTS/PTE/.....) is not mandatory for your spouse, if have not claim any points based on spouse Occupation.
> 
> *Please find the attached sample format* It is already uploaded by some wise person. Some colleges can provide their own format/bonafide certificate. Main thing is your spouse graduation is in English medium
> View attachment 35298
> 
> 
> Get sign and seal from univ/college and upload it under your spouse Language competency in the immi account
> 
> All the best


Thanx shiv kumar, 
My wife is a post graduate, so do i ve to get the sign & seal format for her graduation & post graduation...?
Rgds
Jayant


----------



## mehul.dalki

jayant.sircar said:


> Thanx shiv kumar,
> My wife is a post graduate, so do i ve to get the sign & seal format for her graduation & post graduation...?
> Rgds
> Jayant


Dear Jayant,

I think, we both are sailing in same boat, waiting for skill assessment outcome,


----------



## VRS

2 months since I joined the Expat Forum. Many have been of great help since my EOI stage. 

Great going friends. 

I'll do my bit wherever possible for other aspirants!!!


----------



## VRS

2 months since I joined the Expat Forum. Many have been of great help since my EOI stage. 

Great going friends. 

I'll do my bit wherever possible for all aspirants!!!

Jai Shri Krishna.


----------



## nouray27

*after landing*



TheExpatriate said:


> No you cannot ..... I wish it was that easy


That's not very good news indeed. I can't remember excatly what my agent told me about establishing a business in Australia, but it seemed that it will help in getting citezenship faster?!

Anyhow I would like to stay in my current job as much as possible, so after receiving the grant and landing how much time do I have till I need to move to Aus permenantly?

Can you also please guide me to where I can find more resources about this topic?

Thanks so much..


----------



## SamSyd

*Change of address*

Hi all.

I'm worried about a change of address matter. My company is about to move to a new address whereas all my documents have their previous address on them. Now do I have to mention this change of address in my visa application or just wait for them to ask about it?

Also, would it cause any confusion / delays in my visa process? 

Kindly guide me through.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## VRS

SamSyd said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm worried about a change of address matter. My company is about to move to a new address whereas all my documents have their previous address on them. Now do I have to mention this change of address in my visa application or just wait for them to ask about it?
> 
> Also, would it cause any confusion / delays in my visa process?
> 
> Kindly guide me through.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


No, nothing will happen.

In case you can ask your company to give them a letter that they will be moving to a new address it will be great.

Also, if you have got your new business card and old business card, why not just scan and keep them ready.


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> 2 months since I joined the Expat Forum. Many have been of great help since my EOI stage.
> 
> Great going friends.
> 
> I'll do my bit wherever possible for other aspirants!!!


*
In fact, after your EOI, We seen you are more helpful to other aspirants...

Wish you to continue..... Even after landing in Oz...................


All the very Best dear VRS

*


----------



## sivakumar s s

jayant.sircar said:


> Thanx shiv kumar,
> My wife is a post graduate, so do i ve to get the sign & seal format for her graduation & post graduation...?
> Rgds
> Jayant


Not dear

Any one is enough.......


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> In fact, after your EOI, We seen you are more helpful to other aspirants...
> 
> Wish you to continue..... Even after landing in Oz...................
> 
> All the very Best dear VRS


Thank you SSS, I came to know about the forum just a week before I lodged by EOI. 

I SHALL READ ALL THE QUESTIONS POSTED HERE AND SHALL GIVE PERFECT SOLUTION WHICH WOULD BE HELPFUL TO ALL. 

Also, thank you for your guidance and good wishes bro.


----------



## msgforsunil

The PASA form has the below for education qualifications

1. 
a. Is the below details related to school/College or the University? 
b. If some are school/college and some university, please point the ones that are related to school/college and the ones related to university.
c. Are they mandatory?

Business Address
Contact Numbers
Web Address
Email Address
Campus Name
Campus Address

b. Dates needs to be mentioned of the format " dd/mm/yyyy". How do we mention the exact dd/mm or rather which documents must to used to prove the same?

Date course commenced 
Date course completed
Date qualification awarded


----------



## imranrk

Got my golden email today. FED is October 2015


----------



## Auzidreamer

imranrk said:


> Got my golden email today. FED is October 2015


Hi Imranrk,

Congratz..Good luck with ur future.:second:

You got the mail today(sunday) or Friday the 16 th?
Does the DIBP operate during the weekend?

Rgds


----------



## XINGSINGH

imranrk said:


> Got my golden email today. FED is October 2015


Congrats imrank
You got that on sunday


----------



## VRS

imranrk said:


> Got my golden email today. FED is October 2015


Congratulations... It's time to celebrate... Have a good time!


----------



## imranrk

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi Imranrk,
> 
> Congratz..Good luck with ur future.:second:
> 
> You got the mail today(sunday) or Friday the 16 th?
> Does the DIBP operate during the weekend?
> 
> Rgds


Actually i received it on 16th, checked my email today morning


----------



## VRS

imranrk said:


> Actually i received it yesterday, checked my email today morning


Can you please update the visa tracker please.


----------



## mehul.dalki

imranrk said:


> Got my golden email today. FED is October 2015


Congrats Imrank....

Best wishes for your future.....


----------



## AVPahwa

Hi All,
I have just come to know that i am pregnant , do we need to say YES in case of e medical declaration or need to inform CO by form Change of circumstances? will there be any delay in this case?
kindly guide. Thanks in advance.


----------



## XINGSINGH

AVPahwa said:


> Hi All,
> I have just come to know that i am pregnant , do we need to say YES in case of e medical declaration or need to inform CO by form Change of circumstances? will there be any delay in this case?
> kindly guide. Thanks in advance.


You need to provide change in circumstances form also medicals are not conducted for pregnant women


----------



## laura2112

Hi guys just a wee message to say thanks for all your help so far we wouldn't have managed this far without the help and info received on here :smiley:. We have lodged our 189 visa and are currently preparing everything. Police checks have been sent. Medicals and document certification booked for 2nd Feb. So after that everything needs uploading! Does anyone know how long it takes once all that is done?:airplane::earth_asia::smiley:


----------



## sivakumar s s

imranrk said:


> Got my golden email today. FED is October 2015


Many hearty congratulations

Got the golden moments :cheer2: it up.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

AVPahwa said:


> Hi All,
> I have just come to know that i am pregnant , do we need to say YES in case of e medical declaration or need to inform CO by form Change of circumstances? will there be any delay in this case?
> kindly guide. Thanks in advance.


Many hearty congratulations dear AV

*So soon the new arrival will become a Aussie Citizen by birth.*

I think you have to inform the CO and medicals will be carried out accordingly.

To inform please fill the form 1022 Notification of changes in circumstances.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1022.pdf 


All the very best...



[Other senior expats may validate, if Iam missed out anything]


----------



## imranrk

VRS said:


> Can you please update the visa tracker please.


Updated


----------



## NMCHD

Hi Guys, 

Is PCC and Medicals required for 6 year old child for 189 visa?

Thanks


----------



## amolpathak

NMCHD said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is PCC and Medicals required for 6 year old child for 189 visa?
> 
> Thanks


Only medicals for child. PCC for 18 yrs & above.


----------



## Raviinc

Going by the pattern of visa grants I feel that the cases are being allocated to the respective CO's based on occupations and not randomly because some occupations are getting swift grants and others are getting delayed. I think occupations with lesser applications are being processed faster and more the application slower the process.


----------



## drone

Senior Expat members,

I have done a costly mistake. please help.

I did over claim point(60 points, instead 55 which is not eligible for 189) for my work experience by not checking the *relevant experience false* for one of the employer. By doing so, I have got invite and lodged visa as well on Jan 09.

After reading ACS letter realized, my claim was false. Due to this, I have removed my application before CO allocation from online.IMMI.

please refer my time line in my signature for reference for understanding.

To withdraw, I have just removed application using actions @ online.IMMI. I hope this is correct process to withdraw application.
Please correct if wroing.

At this point, I have two questions.

1. How to get refund 189 visa fee, I know we have FORM 1424. Not sure will they refund for my mistake.
2. When I will be again eligible for submitting another EOI or the same EOI with correction. I am planning to improve my points by taking PTE-A. EOI is still in LODGED state even after removing VISA application.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Removing an application from ImmiAccount does not constitute withdrawal ! you just removed it from your view list !!

No refund will be given

You will be eligible again once you achieve the 60 points


----------



## drone

TheExpatriate said:


> Removing an application from ImmiAccount does not constitute withdrawal ! you just removed it from your view list !!
> 
> No refund will be given
> 
> You will be eligible again once you achieve the 60 points


Thanks for the details.

The application was just removed. 

I have submitted enquiry via http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/gsm/post.htm to withdraw my case.
Got a mail with attachment for withdraw ;(


----------



## drone

drone said:


> Thanks for the details.
> 
> The application was just removed.
> 
> I have submitted enquiry via General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form to withdraw my case.
> Got a mail with attachment for withdraw ;(


The above attachment is pointing to the URL Withdrawing General Skilled Migration Visa Applications 

With the above reference, now sure to which office the withdraw letter need to be sent. Do we have to wait untill the CO is allocated?


----------



## basak

Hello all,

I have a question relating to state sponsorship from NSW for the 190 visa. From the research I have done, it sounds like a stressful and very luck-dependent nomination to achieve. I hear that the July application intakes were open for 30 minutes before filling and the October intakes closed after three and a half hours of opening. Should I even bother attempting the February application? What would you suggest? 

Thanks all,

Basak


----------



## babajani

AVPahwa said:


> Hi All,
> I have just come to know that i am pregnant , do we need to say YES in case of e medical declaration or need to inform CO by form Change of circumstances? will there be any delay in this case?
> kindly guide. Thanks in advance.


Hi Dear

You should definitely say yes in e medical declaration if you are pregnant. 

Now you have two options:

1. Go for medical -- You can proceed with the medicals even if you are pregnant. They will ask for your consent after telling you the risks associated with X-Ray during pregnancy. In this case you do not need to tell the CO about your pregnancy unless you want to put the application on hold or the birth of baby is very near.

2. You can postpone the medicals. In this case you have to inform the CO that you want to put your application on hold till the birth of the Child. In this case , you will have to wait till the birth of your child and proceed with the application after the birth.

IMO you should postpone your medicals because in early pregnancy X-Rays can be harmful for the developing baby.So i Think its not worth the risk.

Hope it helps


----------



## babajani

basak said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question relating to state sponsorship from NSW for the 190 visa. From the research I have done, it sounds like a stressful and very luck-dependent nomination to achieve. I hear that the July application intakes were open for 30 minutes before filling and the October intakes closed after three and a half hours of opening. Should I even bother attempting the February application? What would you suggest?
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> Basak


You should definitely try to submit your application in the FEB intake if you need the State sponsorship. You might be one of the lucky 2000 applicants. Whats the harm in trying ?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## babajani

imranrk said:


> Updated


Congratulations Dear....

In words of SSiva you have really won the golden cup.:second:

All the best for your Australia Life.

Regards


----------



## MaxTheWolf

imranrk said:


> Got my golden email today. FED is October 2015


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

laura2112 said:


> Hi guys just a wee message to say thanks for all your help so far we wouldn't have managed this far without the help and info received on here :smiley:. We have lodged our 189 visa and are currently preparing everything. Police checks have been sent. Medicals and document certification booked for 2nd Feb. So after that everything needs uploading! Does anyone know how long it takes once all that is done?:airplane::earth_asia::smiley:


There is no definitive timeline, however the trends would suggest a wait of about 6 - 9 weeks before any case gets finalised. Since you are from Scotland, as mentioned by you, which is not a high risk country, it is highly likely that you will have the grant within 9 weeks. If you have travelled a lot that could add some delay.

I suggest that you update your signature along the standard lines, you can check others' to get an idea.

Max


----------



## Auzidreamer

MaxTheWolf said:


> There is no definitive timeline, however the trends would suggest a wait of about 6 - 9 weeks before any case gets finalised. Since you are from Scotland, as mentioned by you, which is not a high risk country, it is highly likely that you will have the grant within 9 weeks. If you have travelled a lot that could add some delay.
> 
> I suggest that you update your signature along the standard lines, you can check others' to get an idea.
> 
> Max


Hi Max,
Why would it delay the process if you have done lot of travelling?Does it mean the countries u have been or countries u have stayed over 12 months?

Rgds


----------



## navz17

Guys how long should i wait to call DIPB after submitting the docs requested by CO?


----------



## myphexpat

Hello everyone, I just woke up and I am so delighted to share the good news to everyone. 

Received the 'GOLDEN mail' today! It's a direct grant.

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## AnanthProxy

toyapple9 said:


> Hi Netrav,
> 
> Congratulations for your grant !
> 
> Can I check one thing ? I have to submit my documents (Myself+my wife+ 2 year old kid) and I am checking the Visa 189 document checklist at immi website.
> 
> immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/checklists/189.aspx
> 
> As per this checklist "All supporting documents must be scanned and uploaded with your application. All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents."
> 
> So i am confused,do I need to get each and every document for all 3 of us certified by notary public or I can submit the Original Color Scans in pdf format without getting them certified by Notary ?Can you please confirm how did you do it ?
> 
> It would be even wonderful if you can share your contact details with me so that we can talk and I can get some better firsthand information.
> 
> Thank you Very much for the help!
> 
> Regards
> Toyapple9


You have to get every page of the document certified - It should say TRUE COPY of THE ORIGINAL - strike a deal with the notary for cheaper rates.


----------



## Auzidreamer

myphexpat said:


> Hello everyone, I just woke up and I am so delighted to share the good news to everyone.
> 
> Received the 'GOLDEN mail' today! It's a direct grant.
> 
> Thank you all for the help.


Congratz ..Enjoy..Good luck..:second:


----------



## VRS

myphexpat said:


> Hello everyone, I just woke up and I am so delighted to share the good news to everyone.
> 
> Received the 'GOLDEN mail' today! It's a direct grant.
> 
> Thank you all for the help.


Congratulations.... Enjoy!!! Kindly update the Visa tracker!!


----------



## hololu

Congratz. u deserve it. :second::second::second:



myphexpat said:


> Hello everyone, I just woke up and I am so delighted to share the good news to everyone.
> 
> Received the 'GOLDEN mail' today! It's a direct grant.
> 
> Thank you all for the help.


----------



## ahsan_abbas

myphexpat said:


> Hello everyone, I just woke up and I am so delighted to share the good news to everyone.
> 
> Received the 'GOLDEN mail' today! It's a direct grant.
> 
> Thank you all for the help.


Congratulations! :second:


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Congrats and All the best for further steps 



myphexpat said:


> Hello everyone, I just woke up and I am so delighted to share the good news to everyone.
> 
> Received the 'GOLDEN mail' today! It's a direct grant.
> 
> Thank you all for the help.


----------



## mehul.dalki

myphexpat said:


> Hello everyone, I just woke up and I am so delighted to share the good news to everyone.
> 
> Received the 'GOLDEN mail' today! It's a direct grant.
> 
> Thank you all for the help.


Congrats Myphexpat.....

Best wishes for your future....

take care and enjoy the moment

:second:


----------



## XINGSINGH

myphexpat said:


> Hello everyone, I just woke up and I am so delighted to share the good news to everyone.
> 
> Received the 'GOLDEN mail' today! It's a direct grant.
> 
> Thank you all for the help.


Congrats


----------



## vishakbhat

*My experience with ImmiAccount - issue with status stuck at "Submitted"*

Dear all,

I had posted a few weeks ago regarding an issue with ImmiAccount. I got that solved by trial & error recently. I would like to give my experience in case someone benefits from it.

Background:
I had lodged my visa on 18th Dec, 2014 and paid required fees for my wife, kids and myself. Even after 3 - 4 days of the payment, the status in ImmiAccount still showed as "Submitted" and did not move to "In-progress". I even posted regarding this in the forum, but was not able to get any help as this was a unique case, I guess.

1. I wrote mail to [email protected] (Australian Embassy in India - Immigration department) asking for some contact numbers to check on visa status in ImmiAccount website. I got a reply just stating that since 189 visa is processed entirely in Australia, they cannot help in "any" manner.
2. I got email address from some Australian embassy for Adelaide Skilled visa processing centre ([email protected]) and mentioned about the issue in my visa application. I didn't get a reply from there.
3. I had a friend of mine in Australia call up the helpdesk number 131881 and check for any number I can call from outside Australia, but didn't get proper response.
4. I was searching for some link to lodge complaint of technical issue and stumbled upon this link (Agents Gateway – Technical Support Form). I submitted an enquiry just-in-case.

I am not sure whether step 2 or 4 worked :noidea:, but within 2 days, the status moved to "In-progress" and I got a mail with acknowledgement for visa submission.

As of now, I have completed Medicals for my family and have scheduled for India-PCC on 6th Feb. Once that is completed, all steps from my end would be done.

Hope this helps anyone with similar situation


----------



## Omg87

*Electrician lodged 190 on 17/01/2015*

Hi everyone,

I have been a silent reader of this thread for a few months now but just recently lodged our visa. 

I would greatly appreciate if someone in the same situation would share their timeline/experience.

My husband is the main applicant and we're keen to go to Australia before June this year.

Thanks

Visa: 190 - WA- 60 points | ANZSCO Code: 341111 - Electrician - General | Vetassess Assessment: 13/12/13 | IELTS: 19-Dec-2014 (R: 8, L: 9.0, W: 7.0, S: 8.5 Overall: 7.5) | EOI Submitted: 19-Dec-2014 | WA Nomination: 16-Jan-2015 , Invitation: 16- Jan- 2015| Visa submitted: 17-Jan-2015 | Medicals: 17-Jan-2015 | PCC: Uploaded| CO Allocation and Grant: <??>


----------



## MMS

t_sangeeta said:


> i have 190 visa for sa ..can i move to Sydney if i get appointment letter from employer


If u have completed 2 years u can.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Omg87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been a silent reader of this thread for a few months now but just recently lodged our visa.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate if someone in the same situation would share their timeline/experience.
> 
> My husband is the main applicant and we're keen to go to Australia before June this year.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Visa: 190 - WA- 60 points | ANZSCO Code: 341111 - Electrician - General | Vetassess Assessment: 13/12/13 | IELTS: 19-Dec-2014 (R: 8, L: 9.0, W: 7.0, S: 8.5 Overall: 7.5) | EOI Submitted: 19-Dec-2014 | WA Nomination: 16-Jan-2015 , Invitation: 16- Jan- 2015| Visa submitted: 17-Jan-2015 | Medicals: 17-Jan-2015 | PCC: Uploaded| CO Allocation and Grant: <??>



hopefully before than you will be granted, barring any unexpected complications


----------



## XINGSINGH

t_sangeeta said:


> today we completed 28days in adelaide ...i heard some where if u have Appointment LETTER from some other state ,then u can apply to dibp and can move


How's your experience so far


----------



## cprogramer84

Dear All,

How does one come to know that which team is working on his case? I see many report may members report like Brisbane team, Adelaide team etc.


----------



## TheExpatriate

cprogramer84 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> How does one come to know that which team is working on his case? I see many report may members report like Brisbane team, Adelaide team etc.


if they correspond with you it's usually in the signature and/or header/footer of the communication


----------



## MMS

t_sangeeta said:


> today we completed 28days in adelaide ...i heard some where if u have Appointment LETTER from some other state ,then u can apply to dibp and can move


There are two things 

1 DIBP has nothing to do with ure stay as 190 visa condition is NIL ( u can c it on ure visa)

2. U have got the permanent visa for australia because a state sponsored u to begin with. There is no legal obligation for u to stay in the same state but it's ethically compulsory for u to abide by your commitment .
If u new u will not be staying in the state then u used them to legalize ure self. Not a good start 
You can write to state and tell them about ure situation along with offer letter they would give u a release letter. Normally they do so just mail them.


----------



## MMS

ShriD said:


> hello every1, i am a new member in this grp. i am an architect from India & have applied for skill assessment last month. i gave IELTS last week & think will get around 6.5 score in all. I am now having total 55 points. I want suggestions from u all that should I apply for 189 or 190? (As for 189 i will have to try for IELTS again to score more 10 points). I am planning to apply to NSW SS. can u tel me the process & related websites? is 6.5 ielts score enough for SS? my occupation is listed in the list (232111). so which is d easiest way to get visa done?


If u want to apply for 189 then u need 7 bands in each of four ielts module to score 10 points and get 65 points 

Otherwise 190 is best bet as u will be on 60.

Rest all the information can be checked on below link for occupation availability and ielts conditions 

https://www.anzscosearch.com


----------



## sivakumar s s

myphexpat said:


> Hello everyone, I just woke up and I am so delighted to share the good news to everyone.
> 
> Received the 'GOLDEN mail' today! It's a direct grant.
> 
> Thank you all for the help.


Many hearty congratulations dear myphexpat

won the golden cup :first:

enjoy this cheerful moments :cheer2:


----------



## mehul.dalki

t_sangeeta said:


> bekar...sometime exciting too
> 
> start distributing catalog (300-500) house ..i have 4 contract for 2 area(tues day and sunday) ..roughly will earn around 150 aud per week .. each contract will give u around 30-40 aud ...
> 
> fri to sunday i worked in indian restaurant for 5pm to 10 pm .. for cleaning and dish washing ..and get 180 aud p/w for 3 days (60 p/d )...problem is its 30 km from my house.
> 
> 
> mean time searching jobs in bank..iam banker
> i cleared 4 banks first round ..waiting for 2nd round and more
> 
> today attended video call interview from west pack bank..with salary of aud 8000 pm..hope its will click..
> 
> this not me its my husband doing it ..


Hi Sangita,

Its struggling time for your just now but as rightly said no pain no gain

Best wishes for your future endeavours .....

you are doing good,

stay in touch

regards,

Mehul


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi Max,
> Why would it delay the process if you have done lot of travelling?Does it mean the countries u have been or countries u have stayed over 12 months?
> 
> Rgds


It takes additional time for CO to check whether PCC is needed or not.... for every travel.

Sometimes needs to cross check with FORM 80


----------



## arijitmit

Hello Everybody....

I have been a follower of this forum for a few months now and all the posts and comments have helped me tremendously in preparing my application for which I am very thankful to all concerned members here. 

I got a mail from my CO on the 12th asking for the Form 80 and payslips from one of my employers, which I sent on the 14th, but haven't heard from her since. 

When should I expect further news or information?

Also, I could not update my signature. So my details are as below:

*ANZSCO*: 233211 (Civil Engineer), *IELTS*: 10.03.2012 (L-9, R-9, W-7, S-7) and 12.04.2014 (L-8.5, R-7.5, W-605, S-7), *Skills Assessment*: (EA) Applied- 10.20.2014, Received (+ve)- 23.06.2014, *EOI* (189 and 489): 11.08.2014, *Invitation*(189): 07.07.2014, *PCC*: 06.08.2014, *Meds*: 23.09.2014, *Visa Lodged*: 06.11.2014, *CO*: 12.01.2015, Grant: ????

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

Big applause to you dear vishakbhat, :clap2:

As yours is quite unique case, you might have come across many hurdles and finally achieved.

Thanks for sharing this information..

So in case of any technical difficulty/error in IMMI account, this online form will solve the purpose

Agents Gateway – Technical Support Form

Best regards
siva


vishakbhat said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I had posted a few weeks ago regarding an issue with ImmiAccount. I got that solved by trial & error recently. I would like to give my experience in case someone benefits from it.
> 
> Background:
> I had lodged my visa on 18th Dec, 2014 and paid required fees for my wife, kids and myself. Even after 3 - 4 days of the payment, the status in ImmiAccount still showed as "Submitted" and did not move to "In-progress". I even posted regarding this in the forum, but was not able to get any help as this was a unique case, I guess.
> 
> 1. I wrote mail to [email protected] (Australian Embassy in India - Immigration department) asking for some contact numbers to check on visa status in ImmiAccount website. I got a reply just stating that since 189 visa is processed entirely in Australia, they cannot help in "any" manner.
> 2. I got email address from some Australian embassy for Adelaide Skilled visa processing centre ([email protected]) and mentioned about the issue in my visa application. I didn't get a reply from there.
> 3. I had a friend of mine in Australia call up the helpdesk number 131881 and check for any number I can call from outside Australia, but didn't get proper response.
> 4. I was searching for some link to lodge complaint of technical issue and stumbled upon this link (Agents Gateway – Technical Support Form). I submitted an enquiry just-in-case.
> 
> I am not sure whether step 2 or 4 worked :noidea:, but within 2 days, the status moved to "In-progress" and I got a mail with acknowledgement for visa submission.
> 
> As of now, I have completed Medicals for my family and have scheduled for India-PCC on 6th Feb. Once that is completed, all steps from my end would be done.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone with similar situation


----------



## TheExpatriate

t_sangeeta said:


> bekar...sometime exciting too
> 
> start distributing catalog (300-500) house ..i have 4 contract for 2 area(tues day and sunday) ..roughly will earn around 150 aud per week .. each contract will give u around 30-40 aud ...
> 
> fri to sunday i worked in indian restaurant for 5pm to 10 pm .. for cleaning and dish washing ..and get 180 aud p/w for 3 days (60 p/d )...problem is its 30 km from my house.
> 
> 
> mean time searching jobs in bank..iam banker
> i cleared 4 banks first round ..waiting for 2nd round and more
> 
> today attended video call interview from west pack bank..with salary of aud 8000 pm..hope its will click..
> 
> this not me its my husband doing it ..



May God grant you the strength through this time and help you achieve your dreams sooner than later


----------



## sivakumar s s

t_sangeeta said:


> today we completed 28days in adelaide ...i heard some where if u have Appointment LETTER from some other state ,then u can apply to dibp and can move


Dear Sangeeta,

Hope you have good time in OZ especially in Adelaide.

Though MMS suggested many points, i could like to add some....

*Have done with your registration :*

On arrival registration - General Skilled Migrants only

*Could you elaborate from where you read this...................*?

Please do get permission from SA government before moving to other state.

Also one more thing in future you may have to stay in SA for 2 years.... before your citizenship.....


----------



## XINGSINGH

t_sangeeta said:


> bekar...sometime exciting too
> 
> start distributing catalog (300-500) house ..i have 4 contract for 2 area(tues day and sunday) ..roughly will earn around 150 aud per week .. each contract will give u around 30-40 aud ...
> 
> fri to sunday i worked in indian restaurant for 5pm to 10 pm .. for cleaning and dish washing ..and get 180 aud p/w for 3 days (60 p/d )...problem is its 30 km from my house.
> 
> mean time searching jobs in bank..iam banker
> i cleared 4 banks first round ..waiting for 2nd round and more
> 
> today attended video call interview from west pack bank..with salary of aud 8000 pm..hope its will click..
> 
> this not me its my husband doing it ..


Don't worry Sangeeta you will sail through hard waters and will land on the shore. Good luck


----------



## sivakumar s s

*Dear t_sangeeta

Though this initial days seems difficult, soon you will get desired destiny....

Best wishes for your future endeavours .....

All the very best.*


One point to add here: In western countries doing odd/spot jobs is very common especially students were keen interested in this.

But country like India with huge population and a developing economy, it is quite uncommon to see graduates doing odd jobs.

We humans are at our best "*To survive for the fittest*" 

A big :clap2: To sangeeta & her family





t_sangeeta said:


> bekar...sometime exciting too
> 
> start distributing catalog (300-500) house ..i have 4 contract for 2 area(tues day and sunday) ..roughly will earn around 150 aud per week .. each contract will give u around 30-40 aud ...
> 
> fri to sunday i worked in indian restaurant for 5pm to 10 pm .. for cleaning and dish washing ..and get 180 aud p/w for 3 days (60 p/d )...problem is its 30 km from my house.


----------



## Nelsonslobo

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congratulations dear myphexpat
> 
> won the golden cup :first:
> 
> enjoy this cheerful moments :cheer2:


Hi Siva
I just discovered that you too have a recent grant. 
Just wanted to know when u r planning to move.

I will be travelling this March mid week.

Let me know if your plans are around that time?


Nelson


----------



## sivakumar s s

Upload the FORM 80 and payslips at the earliest. Wait for 2-4 weeks

One Quick Question: *Why you didnt upload form 80 earlier ?*



arijitmit said:


> Hello Everybody....
> 
> I have been a follower of this forum for a few months now and all the posts and comments have helped me tremendously in preparing my application for which I am very thankful to all concerned members here.
> 
> I got a mail from my CO on the 12th asking for the Form 80 and payslips from one of my employers, which I sent on the 14th, but haven't heard from her since.
> 
> When should I expect further news or information?
> 
> Also, I could not update my signature. So my details are as below:
> 
> *ANZSCO*: 233211 (Civil Engineer), *IELTS*: 10.03.2012 (L-9, R-9, W-7, S-7) and 12.04.2014 (L-8.5, R-7.5, W-605, S-7), *Skills Assessment*: (EA) Applied- 10.20.2014, Received (+ve)- 23.06.2014, *EOI* (189 and 489): 11.08.2014, *Invitation*(189): 07.07.2014, *PCC*: 06.08.2014, *Meds*: 23.09.2014, *Visa Lodged*: 06.11.2014, *CO*: 12.01.2015, Grant: ????
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

Nelsonslobo said:


> Hi Siva
> I just discovered that you too have a recent grant.
> Just wanted to know when u r planning to move.
> 
> I will be travelling this March mid week.
> 
> Let me know if your plans are around that time?
> 
> 
> Nelson


Dear Nelson,

Planning for MARCH Ist Week to ADELAIDE.....

whats your plan...

Please update the signature and visa tracker(if not updated) of yours...
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## ShriD

to apply for 190 visa for NSW, what is d procedure? do i will have to apply online or courier my docs?


----------



## Nelsonslobo

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Nelson,
> 
> Planning for MARCH Ist Week to ADELAIDE.....
> 
> whats your plan...
> 
> Please update the signature and visa tracker(if not updated) of yours...
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


Dear Siva,
How unfortunate. Its March 12th for me but Sydney.
Wish we could travel together.

Anyway do you have friends in adelaide?

Rgds
nelson


----------



## arijitmit

sivakumar s s said:


> Upload the FORM 80 and payslips at the earliest. Wait for 2-4 weeks
> 
> One Quick Question: *Why you didnt upload form 80 earlier ?*


I have already uploaded them on the 14th. I had some issues with the dates regarding my schooling and residence because of which I could not upload them earlier.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Nelsonslobo said:


> Dear Siva,
> How unfortunate. Its March 12th for me but Sydney.
> Wish we could travel together.
> 
> Anyway do you have friends in adelaide?
> 
> Rgds
> nelson


Oh great! Have a nice time in Sydney.....

I thought you too moving to Adelaide.....

At present I have *Expat forums friends *who were moving behind me to Adelaide. 

haa haaa.... lol :juggle:


----------



## sivakumar s s

arijitmit said:


> I have already uploaded them on the 14th. I had some issues with the dates regarding my schooling and residence because of which I could not upload them earlier.


Dear,

As we are from India, if we could have uploaded it earlier, the CO's request day could have been your Grant day....

Any way contact them after 2 weeks....

all the best


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

*189 lounched in 2nd december 2014*

Hay all....i lounched my 189 visa on 2nd december 2014....All documents uploaded within 10th December...PCC and medicals for me and my hubby were uploaded in 31st December...i am claiming 60 points....these days i am hearing numerous rumers that visas are being processed within 20 days....what makes them to process ur visa application faster!!
p.s:for my occupation(Wellfair center manager) ceiling is 1356 and only 31 has been granted visa so far in 2014-15..is it good or bad!!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

t_sangeeta said:


> yea registration is done...if u interested to know more about registration process let me know
> 
> my husband called to y axis -Melbourne about move to other state ..they said this is possible...if i have offer letter from other states .iam waiting for offer letter from west pack bank-Perth(trying to get job there from friends )
> 
> as per my knowledge u can apply for citizenship after 4 years subject to 3 years in australia (means u can travel for 1 years out side Australia out of 4)



To my best knowledge, if you backlog this thread and in South Australia sponsorship thread:

People (190 PR) had moved across state after getting permission. 

Also there is a separate for this purpose:which may help you
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff.html

Will be in touch once, reached the Adelaide.


----------



## sivakumar s s

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> Hay all....i lounched my 189 visa on 2nd december 2014....All documents uploaded within 10th December...PCC and medicals for me and my hubby were uploaded in 31st December...i am claiming 60 points....these days i am hearing numerous rumers that visas are being processed within 20 days....what makes them to process ur visa application faster!!
> p.s:for my occupation(Wellfair center manager) ceiling is 1356 and only 31 has been granted visa so far in 2014-15..is it good or bad!!!


As you said it is rumor: 

Yes it is RUMOR

Normally processing time is 3 months...
But now it is bit faster 50-60 days................


----------



## jasdeep

*Passport for newborn baby*

Hi friends i need to get my new born baby 's passport here from India.
But the passport officials asking me and my wife to get the spouse name entered in both of ours passports.
So, is it true or is there any way that only my wife gets my name entered in her passport will fulfill the requirements to get my newborn's passport?

I have got Grant in December this year.

Thnak you as always..!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

jasdeep said:


> Hi friends i need to get my new born baby 's passport here from India.
> But the passport officials asking me and my wife to get the spouse name entered in both of ours passports.
> So, is it true or is there any way that only my wife gets my name entered in her passport will fulfill the requirements to get my newborn's passport?
> 
> I have got Grant in December this year.
> 
> Thnak you as always..!!


Decision of passport authority is final so, you need to abide it


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasdeep said:


> Hi friends i need to get my new born baby 's passport here from India.
> But the passport officials asking me and my wife to get the spouse name entered in both of ours passports.
> So, is it true or is there any way that only my wife gets my name entered in her passport will fulfill the requirements to get my newborn's passport?
> 
> I have got Grant in December this year.
> 
> Thnak you as always..!!


To my best knowledge. 

Both parents passport should be endorsed with each other spouse name to get a passport for child.

For more clarifications:

1800-258-1800

Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project


----------



## navz17

Hi guys, i got the good news today! Checked my immi account and status was finalised. Thank u everyone for your support


----------



## Nelsonslobo

sivakumar s s said:


> Oh great! Have a nice time in Sydney.....
> 
> I thought you too moving to Adelaide.....
> 
> At present I have *Expat forums friends *who were moving behind me to Adelaide.
> 
> haa haaa.... lol :juggle:


All the best to you too dude.
Just let me know if you have any contacts in Sydney.

I was supposed to move with my friends, but currently I am the only one with PR.
So have to go alone. 

Rgds
nelson


----------



## jasdeep

sivakumar s s said:


> To my best knowledge.
> 
> Both parents passport should be endorsed with each other spouse name to get a passport for child.
> 
> For more clarifications:
> 
> 1800-258-1800
> 
> Passport Seva Home | Indian Passport | Passport | Passport Seva Project


Thanks a lott.
So should it effect my PR grant letter in any ways.
Or what should i do to get my new passport number entered in PR Grant letter??


----------



## arijitmit

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear,
> 
> As we are from India, if we could have uploaded it earlier, the CO's request day could have been your Grant day....
> 
> Any way contact them after 2 weeks....
> 
> all the best


Thanks Siva...will surely do that....by the way, is there any phone number for Adelaide Team 7? The mail that was sent to me did not carry any....


----------



## sivakumar s s

navz17 said:


> Hi guys, i got the good news today! Checked my immi account and status was finalised. Thank u everyone for your support


Many hearty congratulations dear navz17

Won the golden cup :first:

Enjoy the ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## XINGSINGH

navz17 said:


> Hi guys, i got the good news today! Checked my immi account and status was finalised. Thank u everyone for your support


Congrats what are your timelines


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

sivakumar s s said:


> As you said it is rumor:
> 
> Yes it is RUMOR
> 
> Normally processing time is 3 months...
> But now it is bit faster 50-60 days................


Yes...so i see...finger crossed...i looked through the visa tracker...i dont know if its that much representative...but certainly gave me a clear insight


----------



## hasanab243

jasdeep said:


> Hi friends i need to get my new born baby 's passport here from India.
> But the passport officials asking me and my wife to get the spouse name entered in both of ours passports.
> So, is it true or is there any way that only my wife gets my name entered in her passport will fulfill the requirements to get my newborn's passport?
> 
> I have got Grant in December this year.
> 
> Thnak you as always..!!


Jasdeep,

I had got my baby passport fews months back, there is no need to endorse both of your names in each of yours passport, either you endorse or your wife endorse your name in her passport, in my case i had endorse my wifes name in my possport and my wife had not.We applied my baby passport and got it without any hassle. For more info you can call ro passport customer care no.
Thanks


----------



## jasdeep

hasanab243 said:


> Jasdeep,
> 
> I had got my baby passport fews months back, there is no need to endorse both of your names in each of yours passport, either you endorse or your wife endorse your name in her passport, in my case i had endorse my wifes name in my possport and my wife had not.We applied my baby passport and got it without any hassle. For more info you can call ro passport customer care no.
> Thanks


Thank you very much...!!
Yes i want to call them up .But they never pick the number mentioned on their website.

Please advice.
And yes whats your current location?


----------



## fly2shashi

jasdeep said:


> Thanks a lott.
> So should it effect my PR grant letter in any ways.
> Or what should i do to get my new passport number entered in PR Grant letter??


See below link for what needs to be done to get the new passport details added/updated to your PR.

What if I have a new passport?


----------



## prasadg

*Hi Urgent*



sivakumar s s said:


> 1. Not required
> 2.payment. Get ready with Visa card with sufficient funds (including +1.08% surcharge extra) can use Credit /debit ??/ TRAVEL CARD
> 3. very simple steps only.
> 
> 4. After payment take print out of receipt (save as a pdf)
> 5. Upload docs.....



Urgent Help Needed,

for Visa 189 application I have clicked the 'Submit Application Button' and made the payment. Recevied all the Receipts and the verifications.

Now the immiaccount shows the "Status" as "In Progress".

But still i have not had a chance to upload any of the document pdfs. Where can i find the upload button to upload my documents.

Thank you all in advance..


----------



## Leo1986

prasadg said:


> Urgent Help Needed,
> 
> for Visa 189 application I have clicked the 'Submit Application Button' and made the payment. Recevied all the Receipts and the verifications.
> 
> Now the immiaccount shows the "Status" as "In Progress".
> 
> But still i have not had a chance to upload any of the document pdfs. Where can i find the upload button to upload my documents.
> 
> Thank you all in advance..




Dude click on Reference no. on the left side and u will get the upload list !


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*



Leo1986 said:


> Dude click on Reference no. on the left side and u will get the upload list !


Dear 

Once I click on the ref. No i m getting a list of items to select under "Statement of Role"

1st option is "An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application."

Do i have to click that and Confirm to get the list.

Thank you very much for the above quick reply too


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Going by the pattern of visa grants I feel that the cases are being allocated to the respective CO's based on occupations and not randomly because some occupations are getting swift grants and others are getting delayed. I think occupations with lesser applications are being processed faster and more the application slower the process.


I don't think so bro


----------



## VRS

ShriD said:


> hello every1,
> i am a new member in this grp. i am an architect from India & have applied for skill assessment last month. i gave IELTS last week & think will get around 6.5 score in all. I am now having total 55 points. I want suggestions from u all that should I apply for 189 or 190? (As for 189 i will have to try for IELTS again to score more 10 points). I am planning to apply to NSW SS. can u tel me the process & related websites? is 6.5 ielts score enough for SS? my occupation is listed in the list (232111).
> so which is d easiest way to get visa done?


Try PTE ACADEMIC


----------



## VRS

navz17 said:


> Hi guys, i got the good news today! Checked my immi account and status was finalised. Thank u everyone for your support


Congratulations


----------



## Naysa

*Naysa*

Hi Everyone,

I have posted before my case but just wonder if anybody could give me a better idea on whats going on. I am an onshore applicant for 190 visa. After submitting all documents I have received an email from which I believed a case officer on 20th Nov. Requested form 80, 1221 and CV which I submitted on next day. (I should say unfortunately I found this forum after all of these ). Since I have not heard anything later I have called them on Jan mid week. They informed that my case is not allocated yet and they do not know the time line. Now it is exactly 3 months and 20 days. According to the website all cases up to Nov is allocated. If you guys could suggest any options that I could do that would be great..

Thank you










Please find my time line below.

*SA-234313 - Visa Lodged 30/09/2014 - PCC + MED 5/11/2014 - CO 20/11/14 - GRANT ???*


----------



## Twinkle2

*Uploading photo*

Hi everyone. I need some help here. I have lodged 189 application and uploaded most of the required documents. but I still have no clue how to upload the passport sized photo... Which evident type am I supposed to choose ? or Is it not required at all?:confused2::confused2:

Thank you in advance


----------



## padmakarrao

Twinkle2 said:


> Hi everyone. I need some help here. I have lodged 189 application and uploaded most of the required documents. but I still have no clue how to upload the passport sized photo... Which evident type am I supposed to choose ? or Is it not required at all?:confused2::confused2: Thank you in advance


I doubt you have to upload the pic, your passport has a pic and that is enough.


----------



## gnisht

Co allocated on 6th jan , uploaded and emailed the documents requested by co on the same day. Till now response from them. Any one knows the contact number its not mentioned any where. Mine is team6 adelaide
Please suggest


----------



## prasadg

*Hi All*

Dear All

I have started Uploading the docs. 

I,m claiming points for the spouse. But there is no way to add the spouse qualification in the list & has only following. 

Birth or Age, Evidence of 
Character, Evidence of 
Custody, Evidence of 
Health, Evidence of 
Language Ability - English, Evidence of 
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of 
Travel Document

1. Where can i add Spouse Qualification and exp. to claim points.?
2. How do i upload the Passport size photographs.
3. What is the HAPID in the from

Thanks in advance


----------



## AnanthProxy

VRS said:


> Try PTE ACADEMIC


Thats right, try PTE Academic the results will be declared within 24 hours in most cases. Spend 5$ and buy their training for 7 days. That is all you need and you will get good scores. As there is no manual evaluation.


----------



## VRS

Twinkle2 said:


> Hi everyone. I need some help here. I have lodged 189 application and uploaded most of the required documents. but I still have no clue how to upload the passport sized photo... Which evident type am I supposed to choose ? or Is it not required at all?:confused2::confused2:
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hi, you have to stick that photo on to a white A4 size paper, scan it in high resolution into pdf and upload it.


----------



## AnanthProxy

prasadg said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have started Uploading the docs.
> 
> I,m claiming points for the spouse. But there is no way to add the spouse qualification in the list & has only following.
> 
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> Character, Evidence of
> Custody, Evidence of
> Health, Evidence of
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> Travel Document
> 
> 1. Where can i add Spouse Qualification and exp. to claim points.?
> 2. How do i upload the Passport size photographs.
> 3. What is the HAPID in the from
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. Have you checked the option that says "Are you claiming points for your partners qualification" --> You have to select Yes in this

2. On the right top corner select Attach Document --> select the name of the applicant --> select the type of the document and then upload.


----------



## AnanthProxy

prasadg said:


> Urgent Help Needed,
> 
> for Visa 189 application I have clicked the 'Submit Application Button' and made the payment. Recevied all the Receipts and the verifications.
> 
> Now the immiaccount shows the "Status" as "In Progress".
> 
> But still i have not had a chance to upload any of the document pdfs. Where can i find the upload button to upload my documents.
> 
> Thank you all in advance..


logoff from the site and login back. It takes some time to populate the default document attach check list.


----------



## AnanthProxy

prasadg said:


> Dear All
> 
> I have started Uploading the docs.
> 
> I,m claiming points for the spouse. But there is no way to add the spouse qualification in the list & has only following.
> 
> Birth or Age, Evidence of
> Character, Evidence of
> Custody, Evidence of
> Health, Evidence of
> Language Ability - English, Evidence of
> Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
> Travel Document
> 
> 1. Where can i add Spouse Qualification and exp. to claim points.?
> 2. How do i upload the Passport size photographs.
> 3. What is the HAPID in the from
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. On the right hand top corner select Attach Document --> Select the name of the applicant --> Select the Partner Qualification or Qualification --> Upload

2. The above step applies for all documents that are not listed.

3. You will find HAP ID in the eMedical reference letter again on the top right hand side corner under the BAR CODE.


----------



## prasadg

AnanthProxy said:


> 1. On the right hand top corner select Attach Document --> Select the name of the applicant --> Select the Partner Qualification or Qualification --> Upload
> 
> 2. The above step applies for all documents that are not listed.
> 
> 3. You will find HAP ID in the eMedical reference letter again on the top right hand side corner under the BAR CODE.


Thank you very much for the help


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*



AnanthProxy said:


> 1. Have you checked the option that says "Are you claiming points for your partners qualification" --> You have to select Yes in this
> 
> 2. On the right top corner select Attach Document --> select the name of the applicant --> select the type of the document and then upload.


Thanks for the quick reply.

from where i have to select "Are you claiming points for your partners qualification" option. When to apply that. In this uploading form is there an option?


----------



## AnanthProxy

navz17 said:


> Hi guys, i got the good news today! Checked my immi account and status was finalised. Thank u everyone for your support


Did you had to upload form 80?


----------



## XINGSINGH

VRS said:


> Hi, you have to stick that photo on to a white A4 size paper, scan it in high resolution into pdf and upload it.


No need for photo


----------



## AnanthProxy

prasadg said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> from where i have to select "Are you claiming points for your partners qualification" option. When to apply that. In this uploading form is there an option?


No Worries it is during the application not now. As such you can just attach the documents as i said earlier.


----------



## onthemove2015

*New to forum*

Long time lurker. This has been an amazing forum and has helped me with very very useful information. Thank you everyone for sharing their experiences here.

I finally received my 190 visa grant today! I will share my journey from now on as the main part starts!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear Naysa,

If not drop the mail, please do it :* [email protected] and Request them to mark as urgent*

Wish you to get a speedy grant

Best regards
Siva




Naysa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have posted before my case but just wonder if anybody could give me a better idea on whats going on. I am an onshore applicant for 190 visa. After submitting all documents I have received an email from which I believed a case officer on 20th Nov. Requested form 80, 1221 and CV which I submitted on next day. (I should say unfortunately I found this forum after all of these ). Since I have not heard anything later I have called them on Jan mid week. They informed that my case is not allocated yet and they do not know the time line. Now it is exactly 3 months and 20 days. According to the website all cases up to Nov is allocated. If you guys could suggest any options that I could do that would be great..
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please find my time line below.
> 
> *SA-234313 - Visa Lodged 30/09/2014 - PCC + MED 5/11/2014 - CO 20/11/14 - GRANT ???*


----------



## sivakumar s s

gnisht said:


> Co allocated on 6th jan , uploaded and emailed the documents requested by co on the same day. Till now response from them. Any one knows the contact number its not mentioned any where. Mine is team6 adelaide
> Please suggest


Contact : +61 131881 general enquiries line.....

or

+61 731367000 -Brisbane Team (They could help only if your case allocated to this team)

*Also Does anyone have contact number of Adelaide TEAM.. Please do share with us. Will be helpful for new aspirants*


----------



## XINGSINGH

onthemove2015 said:


> Long time lurker. This has been an amazing forum and has helped me with very very useful information. Thank you everyone for sharing their experiences here.
> 
> I finally received my 190 visa grant today! I will share my journey from now on as the main part starts!


Congrats. Your timelines buddy


----------



## sivakumar s s

onthemove2015 said:


> Long time lurker. This has been an amazing forum and has helped me with very very useful information. Thank you everyone for sharing their experiences here.
> 
> I finally received my 190 visa grant today! I will share my journey from now on as the main part starts!


Many hearty congratulations dear 


so today you won the golden cup :first: Enjoy this Ecstatic moments :cheer2:

also update your details in visa tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## freak199

Naysa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have posted before my case but just wonder if anybody could give me a better idea on whats going on. I am an onshore applicant for 190 visa. After submitting all documents I have received an email from which I believed a case officer on 20th Nov. Requested form 80, 1221 and CV which I submitted on next day. (I should say unfortunately I found this forum after all of these ). Since I have not heard anything later I have called them on Jan mid week. They informed that my case is not allocated yet and they do not know the time line. Now it is exactly 3 months and 20 days. According to the website all cases up to Nov is allocated. If you guys could suggest any options that I could do that would be great..
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Please find my time line below.
> 
> *SA-234313 - Visa Lodged 30/09/2014 - PCC + MED 5/11/2014 - CO 20/11/14 - GRANT ???*


Hi,

I am also sep 26th applicant....I still have no clue of my grant.

I had a Verification call from Indian -Delhi- DIBP on 2 Jan 2015. So very anxious ...and stressed out.....already in the 4th month in progress for a 189 visa from India which is not a high risk country....


Most High risk visa's are getting processed under 3 months...

Calling DIBP is not helpful...as they will not reveal the present status except that the case is under routine checks...

How can one be patient in such a situation...

Thanks 
Freak


----------



## onthemove2015

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats. Your timelines buddy


It has been a loooong journey, starting back in Oct 2013. I will go home and organize the timelines. 

Latest I remember is: Applied for Visa October first week, Medicals in October, CO requested for PCC on Dec 3rd, PCC Singapore and Malaysia submitted on 14th Jan, and Grant letter today.


----------



## prasadg

AnanthProxy said:


> No Worries it is during the application not now. As such you can just attach the documents as i said earlier.


Tnx Dear


----------



## sivakumar s s

Twinkle2 said:


> Hi everyone. I need some help here. I have lodged 189 application and uploaded most of the required documents. but I still have no clue how to upload the passport sized photo... Which evident type am I supposed to choose ? or Is it not required at all?:confused2::confused2:
> 
> Thank you in advance


If you wish can upload your photo though it is not mandatory(As said by XingSingh).
As VRS said Scan your photograph and upload it .

Under
*Evidence Type*: Photograph -Passport
*DocumentType*: Photograph -Passport


----------



## onthemove2015

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congratulations dear
> 
> 
> so today you won the golden cup :first: Enjoy this Ecstatic moments :cheer2:
> 
> also update your details in visa tracker


Thank you Siva! I will update the tracker after office hours. I will travel to Adelaide to activate maybe in April and then will plan to move by end of the year. See you around!


----------



## arijitmit

sivakumar s s said:


> Contact : +61 131881 general enquiries line.....
> 
> or
> 
> +61 731367000 -Brisbane Team (They could help only if your case allocated to this team)
> 
> *Also Does anyone have contact number of Adelaide TEAM.. Please do share with us. Will be helpful for new aspirants*


Yes Please....If someone could kindly provide the contact number for the Adelaide Team, it would be very helpful.....


----------



## Pooh

*hi*



freak199 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also sep 26th applicant....I still have no clue of my grant.
> 
> I had a Verification call from Indian -Delhi- DIBP on 2 Jan 2015. So very anxious ...and stressed out.....already in the 4th month in progress for a 189 visa from India which is not a high risk country....
> 
> 
> Most High risk visa's are getting processed under 3 months...
> 
> Calling DIBP is not helpful...as they will not reveal the present status except that the case is under routine checks...
> 
> How can one be patient in such a situation...
> 
> Thanks
> Freak


I just want to know about the verification call you got from DIBP? Did the call your employer? or you? What type of questions have the asked? I lodged my 189 visa this 14th. So just wana keep my boss informed about this...he is a busy man and travel overseas a lot... so im bit worried. Do we have to inform our previous employers too?that they might get a call?
thanks


----------



## ZHossain

arijitmit said:


> Yes Please....If someone could kindly provide the contact number for the Adelaide Team, it would be very helpful.....


Contact number of CO, Adelaide Team-7: 0061131881


----------



## huylaguna

Hi everyone,

I have received the Grant message today. 

I would like to thank everyone here who contributes their stories to make this thread informative. I have been a silent watcher of this topic, and sorry for not contributing any.

However, I would like to share my timelines to you guys.

Applied for state nomination on *late October 2014*
Received 5 points on *12 December 2014*
Lodged for PR (190) on *12 December 2014* - All relevant documents were uploaded
Received Direct Grant email on *20 January 2015* - Brisbane Team 33

My agent helped me to lodge the PR.

I hope the above information would help.

I wish everyone would receive their grant letters soon. All the best.


----------



## arijitmit

ZHossain said:


> Contact number of CO, Adelaide Team-7: 0061131881


Thank you very much....


----------



## mehul.dalki

huylaguna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received the Grant message today.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here who contributes their stories to make this thread informative. I have been a silent watcher of this topic, and sorry for not contributing any.
> 
> However, I would like to share my timelines to you guys.
> 
> Applied for state nomination on *late October 2014*
> Received 5 points on *12 December 2014*
> Lodged for PR (190) on *12 December 2014* - All relevant documents were uploaded
> Received Direct Grant email on *20 January 2015* - Brisbane Team 33
> 
> My agent helped me to lodge the PR.
> 
> I hope the above information would help.
> 
> I wish everyone would receive their grant letters soon. All the best.


Hi huylaguna,

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:second:

Best wishes for your future endeavours......

regards,

Mehul


----------



## huylaguna

Thank you Mehul


----------



## subh

Congrats


----------



## cgsaipradeep

huylaguna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received the Grant message today.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here who contributes their stories to make this thread informative. I have been a silent watcher of this topic, and sorry for not contributing any.
> 
> However, I would like to share my timelines to you guys.
> 
> Applied for state nomination on late October 2014
> Received 5 points on 12 December 2014
> Lodged for PR (190) on 12 December 2014 - All relevant documents were uploaded
> Received Direct Grant email on 20 January 2015 - Brisbane Team 33
> 
> My agent helped me to lodge the PR.
> 
> I hope the above information would help.
> 
> I wish everyone would receive their grant letters soon. All the best.


Congrats....
State nomination from NSW? 
Have u uploaded form 80?


----------



## vishakbhat

prasadg said:


> Urgent Help Needed,
> 
> for Visa 189 application I have clicked the 'Submit Application Button' and made the payment. Recevied all the Receipts and the verifications.
> 
> Now the immiaccount shows the "Status" as "In Progress".
> 
> But still i have not had a chance to upload any of the document pdfs. Where can i find the upload button to upload my documents.
> 
> Thank you all in advance..


I would suggest to give it a day or two, if it is not available already. Normally, the status gets updated immediately to In-progress (though it was different case for me), and documents and medicals link get enabled after some time.


----------



## huylaguna

cgsaipradeep said:


> Congrats....
> State nomination from NSW?
> Have u uploaded form 80?


Thank you

Yes

I applied for State Nomination from NSW
I uploaded all required documents including Form 80, Police Check, Medical Result (from Bupa), passport, photo of passport, and below evidence

Age - 25 points
IELTS - 10 points
Qualification - 15 points
Australian Study - 5 points
State Nomination - 5 points

Total - 60 points


----------



## ravsingh

Hi congrats whz ur occupation code


----------



## huylaguna

ravsingh said:


> Hi congrats whz ur occupation code


Thank you.

My skill is External Auditor 221213


----------



## ajay.phougat

Hi Forum Members,
My passport has my father's name mentioned along with surname but my degree certificate doesn't. Will it be a cause of concern in visa filing. I am applying to 189.

please advise.


----------



## XINGSINGH

huylaguna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received the Grant message today.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here who contributes their stories to make this thread informative. I have been a silent watcher of this topic, and sorry for not contributing any.
> 
> However, I would like to share my timelines to you guys.
> 
> Applied for state nomination on late October 2014
> Received 5 points on 12 December 2014
> Lodged for PR (190) on 12 December 2014 - All relevant documents were uploaded
> Received Direct Grant email on 20 January 2015 - Brisbane Team 33
> 
> My agent helped me to lodge the PR.
> 
> I hope the above information would help.
> 
> I wish everyone would receive their grant letters soon. All the best.


Congrats


----------



## prasadg

*Hi All*

Dears 

I have uploaded all the Primary applicant PDFs for the visa 189. Nearly 25 pdfs. LAfter i found some of the file names are having spaces in that and one has '&" mark.

e.g 'Assessment Letter.pdf' and 'Pay cards & bank slips.pdf'

Will that be an issue. Plss help.

regards and thanks in advance you all.


----------



## arashi17

U-HU!!!! Visa granted today!


----------



## ahsan_abbas

arashi17 said:


> U-HU!!!! Visa granted today!


Congratulations :second:


----------



## XINGSINGH

arashi17 said:


> U-HU!!!! Visa granted today!


Congrats. Your timelines


----------



## Nimish_tanna

@freak199: I had applied under 263111 on 11th Sept 2014. Was requested for medicals and PCC on 13th Nov 2014 and then got a verification call on 26th Nov 2014. Since then, no revert from them. I emailed them which was replied with a standard 'under assessment' answer.
Hope this anxious wait for us get over soon! Amen!


----------



## sivakumar s s

ZHossain said:


> Contact number of CO, Adelaide Team-7: 0061131881


Dear

Its not Adelaide team number.... Its General Enquiries

0061 131 881


----------



## sivakumar s s

Many hearty congratulations dear huylaguna
Won the golden cup :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:






huylaguna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received the Grant message today.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here who contributes their stories to make this thread informative. I have been a silent watcher of this topic, and sorry for not contributing any.
> 
> However, I would like to share my timelines to you guys.
> 
> Applied for state nomination on *late October 2014*
> Received 5 points on *12 December 2014*
> Lodged for PR (190) on *12 December 2014* - All relevant documents were uploaded
> Received Direct Grant email on *20 January 2015* - Brisbane Team 33
> 
> My agent helped me to lodge the PR.
> 
> I hope the above information would help.
> 
> I wish everyone would receive their grant letters soon. All the best.


----------



## Vasu G

prasadg said:


> Dears
> 
> I have uploaded all the Primary applicant PDFs for the visa 189. Nearly 25 pdfs. LAfter i found some of the file names are having spaces in that and one has '&" mark.
> 
> e.g 'Assessment Letter.pdf' and 'Pay cards & bank slips.pdf'
> 
> Will that be an issue. Plss help.
> 
> regards and thanks in advance you all.



No problem. It is generally mentioned in their website not to include spaces, but CO's will consider them. Better avoid them from now on.


----------



## sivakumar s s

arashi17 said:


> U-HU!!!! Visa granted today!


Many hearty congratulations.......Arashi

Won the golden cup :first: today.......

Enjoy the magic moments for you :cheer2:


----------



## XINGSINGH

Vasu G said:


> No problem. It is generally mentioned in their website not to include spaces, but CO's will consider them. Better avoid them from now on.


Hi vasu

Welcome back where you have been after yout grant. Good to see you in action


----------



## Vasu G

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi vasu
> 
> Welcome back where you have been after yout grant. Good to see you in action



Thank you XINGSINGH !!

Took some time off to sink in ...  .


----------



## XINGSINGH

Vasu G said:


> Thank you XINGSINGH !!
> 
> Took some time off to sink in ...  .


Ok. World needs help of gems like you. Please stick with us


----------



## Vasu G

XINGSINGH said:


> Ok. World needs help of gems like you. Please stick with us


Me Gem .. ?  :second:

Thanks for the appreciation. I hope I will stick around for a while now.


----------



## mahbubul

Congrats for you grant.



huylaguna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received the Grant message today.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here who contributes their stories to make this thread informative. I have been a silent watcher of this topic, and sorry for not contributing any.
> 
> However, I would like to share my timelines to you guys.
> 
> Applied for state nomination on *late October 2014*
> Received 5 points on *12 December 2014*
> Lodged for PR (190) on *12 December 2014* - All relevant documents were uploaded
> Received Direct Grant email on *20 January 2015* - Brisbane Team 33
> 
> My agent helped me to lodge the PR.
> 
> I hope the above information would help.
> 
> I wish everyone would receive their grant letters soon. All the best.


----------



## Expecting189

huylaguna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received the Grant message today.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here who contributes their stories to make this thread informative. I have been a silent watcher of this topic, and sorry for not contributing any.
> 
> However, I would like to share my timelines to you guys.
> 
> Applied for state nomination on *late October 2014*
> Received 5 points on *12 December 2014*
> Lodged for PR (190) on *12 December 2014* - All relevant documents were uploaded
> Received Direct Grant email on *20 January 2015* - Brisbane Team 33
> 
> My agent helped me to lodge the PR.
> 
> I hope the above information would help.
> 
> I wish everyone would receive their grant letters soon. All the best.


Congratulations huylaguna!
All the best for your future.


----------



## Faris_ksa

hi guys,

from your experience which one has faster timeline 190 or 189? you know for high risk countries (i am a citizen of one) they go through external checks and it is a long process. 

do you think if i apply for 190 i will get the grant faster than if i apply for 189? ( how much faster) or it is just pure luck in the case of external checks ?

appreciate your input


----------



## malisajj

Faris_ksa said:


> hi guys, from your experience which one has faster timeline 190 or 189? you know for high risk countries (i am a citizen of one) they go through external checks and it is a long process. do you think if i apply for 190 i will get the grant faster than if i apply for 189? ( how much faster) or it is just pure luck in the case of external checks ? appreciate your input


 190 is faster and usually takes around 3 to 6 months except few rare cases where it has taken longer. 189 usually takes 12 to 18 months on average, however a number of recent (post jul 14) applicants on this forum have got grants within 6 months. It seems the processing time is reducing for 189 also


----------



## ahsan_abbas

malisajj said:


> 190 is faster and usually takes around 3 to 6 months except few rare cases where it has taken longer. 189 usually takes 12 to 18 months on average, however a number of recent (post jul 14) applicants on this forum have got grants within 6 months. It seems the processing time is reducing for 189 also


Agreed. It also depend on your points. If you need those precious 5 points for state nomination, then you have no choice but to go for it. Otherwise 189 is a good choice and it seems that waiting time for Pakistanis is now also reduced.


----------



## prasadg

Vasu G said:


> No problem. It is generally mentioned in their website not to include spaces, but CO's will consider them. Better avoid them from now on.


Thank you very much bro - Thank you


----------



## VRS

ajay.phougat said:


> Hi Forum Members,
> My passport has my father's name mentioned along with surname but my degree certificate doesn't. Will it be a cause of concern in visa filing. I am applying to 189.
> 
> please advise.


No, not at all.


----------



## Inf_18

Hi,

I have to do medicals now for my visa application, should I declare my kidney stone problem in medical history ??


----------



## sivakumar s s

Faris_ksa said:


> hi guys,
> 
> from your experience which one has faster timeline 190 or 189? you know for high risk countries (i am a citizen of one) they go through external checks and it is a long process.
> 
> do you think if i apply for 190 i will get the grant faster than if i apply for 189? ( how much faster) or it is just pure luck in the case of external checks ?
> 
> appreciate your input


Dear FARIS,

190 is generally faster than 189. Especially for high risk countries applicants.......it is good to go with this. But there is a limitation that you have 2 years of stay in particular state.

233511 - More opportunities in Sydney& Perth..... Better go ahead with 190 NSW SS


----------



## Piyushin

Hello Guys,

I have a query regarding filling the details of stay of applicant other than primary applicant's stay in any other country. 
My query is : my wife was born in another country where she stayed until she was three and later on moved to India and holds an Indian passport and Indian Citizen. Does she have to mention the details of her stay in that country as well for VISA 189.

Also she visited me while i was in UK on work permit, for 6 weeks.
Also she has been to singapore for 3 days.

So does she need to mention all these information as well

Thanking in Anticipation for a quick response.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Piyushin said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding filling the details of stay of applicant other than primary applicant's stay in any other country.
> My query is : my wife was born in another country where she stayed until she was three and later on moved to India and holds an Indian passport and Indian Citizen. Does she have to mention the details of her stay in that country as well for VISA 189.
> 
> Also she visited me while i was in UK on work permit, for 6 weeks.
> Also she has been to singapore for 3 days.
> 
> So does she need to mention all these information as well
> 
> Thanking in Anticipation for a quick response.


if she's asked for form 80, yes


----------



## Piyushin

TheExpatriate said:


> if she's asked for form 80, yes


Thanks for your prompt reply...

Sry to ask you again, but its been more than 28 years she left that country along with her family and she was just 3 years when they left that country.

I think for travel to other countries for tourism purpose i'll mention all the countries even if it is for 3 days or for 6 weeks.

Does that sound good to you.?


----------



## _shel

Piyushin said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply...
> 
> Sry to ask you again, but its been more than 28 years she left that country along with her family and she was just 3 years when they left that country.
> 
> I think for travel to other countries for tourism purpose i'll mention all the countries even if it is for 3 days or for 6 weeks.
> 
> Does that sound good to you.?


 Irrelevant how old she was or how long ago it was. If you are asked for the details you give them.


----------



## talexpat

arashi17 said:


> U-HU!!!! Visa granted today!


First of all, Congrats!!!!!

Secondly, is Brazil too a HR country? Just comparing it to lucky us, Pakistanis


----------



## Naysa

*Naysa*



sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Naysa,
> 
> If not drop the mail, please do it :* [email protected] and Request them to mark as urgent*
> 
> Wish you to get a speedy grant
> 
> Best regards
> Siva


Hi Siva,

Thanks for your reply. I am wondering what kind of subject I have to mention in the email. If I just say make it urgent are they going to be happy about that? 

Thank you.


----------



## Naysa

*Naysa*



freak199 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also sep 26th applicant....I still have no clue of my grant.
> 
> I had a Verification call from Indian -Delhi- DIBP on 2 Jan 2015. So very anxious ...and stressed out.....already in the 4th month in progress for a 189 visa from India which is not a high risk country....
> 
> 
> Most High risk visa's are getting processed under 3 months...
> 
> Calling DIBP is not helpful...as they will not reveal the present status except that the case is under routine checks...
> 
> How can one be patient in such a situation...
> 
> Thanks
> Freak


Hi,

It is kind of pure luck I guess.... I think we cloud together hope for the best to happen soon... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gnisht

Hi all

For adelaide team whats the contact number? AK has mention he called the dibp this mrng request u to share the number please or msg me privately
Thanks in advance


----------



## arijitmit

gnisht said:


> Hi all
> 
> For adelaide team whats the contact number? AK has mention he called the dibp this mrng request u to share the number please or msg me privately
> Thanks in advance


I too needed their number....


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arashi17 said:


> U-HU!!!! Visa granted today!


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Vasu G said:


> Me Gem .. ?  :second:
> 
> Thanks for the appreciation. I hope I will stick around for a while now.


Yes you are.


----------



## vishakbhat

Piyushin said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a query regarding filling the details of stay of applicant other than primary applicant's stay in any other country.
> My query is : my wife was born in another country where she stayed until she was three and later on moved to India and holds an Indian passport and Indian Citizen. Does she have to mention the details of her stay in that country as well for VISA 189.
> 
> Also she visited me while i was in UK on work permit, for 6 weeks.
> Also she has been to singapore for 3 days.
> 
> So does she need to mention all these information as well
> 
> Thanking in Anticipation for a quick response.


 If the CO asks for Form 80 for your wife, you will have to mention her stay from birth, so the 3 years in another country should be included. However, for PCC, it may not be required (as I know) and any stay for more then 12 months in part 10 years would need a PCC.

Hope this helps.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi All*

Dears...

I have finished uploading all the pdfs for me,spouse and my 10 months old child for visa 189 
Except - PCC,Medicals and form 80,

What would be the next step. Will they contact me ask to upload the PCC, Medical and form 80. (Stil those are not ready)

Thanks in Advance ... So far you alls help is highly appreciated ...


----------



## freak199

Max,

Congrats for your job....

I am not aware Have you shared your job experience...and your experience so far in your Dream Land...

Would be interested to know... Also Your Time Lines are pretty impressive.

Cheers
Freak199


----------



## vishakbhat

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to do medicals now for my visa application, should I declare my kidney stone problem in medical history ??


IMHO..

It depends on when this problem occurred and how it was treated. If it had happened quite long ago or was treated by pills or lithotripsy, it may not be required. If happened recently (within past 5 years or so) or required a surgery, it is better to declare.

Remember that if you declare, CO may ask for additional tests to determine present condition of your kidneys, so provide details accordingly.


----------



## Vasu G

MaxTheWolf said:


> Yes you are.



Thanks Mate !!!

See you in Sydney soon..


----------



## Vasu G

prasadg said:


> Dears...
> 
> I have finished uploading all the pdfs for me,spouse and my 10 months old child for visa 189
> Except - PCC,Medicals and form 80,
> 
> What would be the next step. Will they contact me ask to upload the PCC, Medical and form 80. (Stil those are not ready)
> 
> Thanks in Advance ... So far you alls help is highly appreciated ...



Do your PCC and Medicals quickly and upload them, So that your application will not be delayed. Waiting for them to contact you would delay your process, unless if you need time for Initial Entry Date (IED).

Hope you got my point.


----------



## asialanka

prasadg said:


> Dears...
> 
> I have finished uploading all the pdfs for me,spouse and my 10 months old child for visa 189
> Except - PCC,Medicals and form 80,
> 
> What would be the next step. Will they contact me ask to upload the PCC, Medical and form 80. (Stil those are not ready)
> 
> Thanks in Advance ... So far you alls help is highly appreciated ...


Hi

Don't wait till they ask... Apply for PCC immediately... as this may take time (more than 14 working days as stated on SL Police website) 

Get the meds done too

Once those done...upload Form 80 too

Also don't forget to upload NIC and driving license originals and translations

Thanks


----------



## BRam111

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't wait till they ask... Apply for PCC immediately... as this may take time (more than 14 working days as stated on SL Police website)
> 
> Get the meds done too
> 
> Once those done...upload Form 80 too
> 
> Also don't forget to upload NIC and driving license originals and translations
> 
> Thanks


Hi asialanka,

May I know what is NIC?

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## VRS

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't wait till they ask... Apply for PCC immediately... as this may take time (more than 14 working days as stated on SL Police website)
> 
> Get the meds done too
> 
> Once those done...upload Form 80 too
> 
> Also don't forget to upload NIC and driving license originals and translations
> 
> Thanks


Yes, please apply for pcc and meds immediately. It will help in cutting down the duration.


----------



## deepslas

Hello guys
I would like to get information about whether i need to submit my ITR while applying visa. 
Although i do have payslips.
Also, do i need to apply pcc while they give me invitation or can i apply pcc prior before they even give me invitation. 
I don't really know about the procedures.
SO if anyone that can guide me would be very helpful. Also if u can provide more tips it would be helpful as i don't know much .
Thanks


----------



## VRS

BRam111 said:


> Hi asialanka,
> 
> May I know what is NIC?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ram


Probably it is National Identification Card (NIC)!


----------



## VRS

deepslas said:


> Hello guys
> I would like to get information about whether i need to submit my ITR while applying visa.
> Although i do have payslips.
> Also, do i need to apply pcc while they give me invitation or can i apply pcc prior before they even give me invitation.
> I don't really know about the procedures.
> SO if anyone that can guide me would be very helpful. Also if u can provide more tips it would be helpful as i don't know much .
> Thanks


If you are applying for PCC USA from FBI as it is going to take 18 weeks, do it as soon as now. If its only for PCC India then you can apply soon after you lodge your visa. This is not required to be applied before the invitation.


----------



## VRS

huylaguna said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received the Grant message today.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone here who contributes their stories to make this thread informative. I have been a silent watcher of this topic, and sorry for not contributing any.
> 
> However, I would like to share my timelines to you guys.
> 
> Applied for state nomination on *late October 2014*
> Received 5 points on *12 December 2014*
> Lodged for PR (190) on *12 December 2014* - All relevant documents were uploaded
> Received Direct Grant email on *20 January 2015* - Brisbane Team 33
> 
> My agent helped me to lodge the PR.
> 
> I hope the above information would help.
> 
> I wish everyone would receive their grant letters soon. All the best.


Congrats Huylaguna... enjoy the great moment!!


----------



## VRS

arashi17 said:


> U-HU!!!! Visa granted today!


wowww...congrats!!!!


----------



## uthakare

*Australia Point Calculation*

I am collating information to apply for Australian Visa 189. I understand that the minimum required points are 60 to qualify for Visa 189. Can you guys help me if I'm likely to achieve these points:

Age : 34
Sex : Male
Education : Bachelor of Commerce (Mumbai University) + DNIIT (Diploma in Network Centered Computing - From NIIT Mumbai)
Work Exp : Around 10 years
IELTS: Yet to be given (to be on the safer side, I am scoring myself in band "6" which will not give additional points for the Visa.

Note: My wife is an undergrad so I cannot claim the 5 points for partner qualification, I beleive.

I am assuming if I apply for the System Analyst (261112) Unit Group 2611: ICT Business and Systems Analysts; I am most likely to succeed.

Please help me with my query; or direct me to a place where I could seek this answer.


Thank You A lot!!


----------



## VRS

Faris_ksa said:


> hi guys,
> 
> from your experience which one has faster timeline 190 or 189? you know for high risk countries (i am a citizen of one) they go through external checks and it is a long process.
> 
> do you think if i apply for 190 i will get the grant faster than if i apply for 189? ( how much faster) or it is just pure luck in the case of external checks ?
> 
> appreciate your input


190 is faster. 189 is also catching up. Buyt ppl prefer 190 only when the fall short of 5 points.


----------



## dr_max

For the November applicants how are asking for the CO allocation and wondering how they were not allocated to a CO yet although the DIBP website states that all November applicants (Visa 190) have been allocated. 

I think the answer is that there are two allocations:
- *one *is to be allocated to a processing team (I guess this is the one meant by the DIBP website) where our application is passed from one member to another to check on it. If everything is OK and all relevant documents are submitted, then the last team member gives you the grant right away.
- *two *is to be allocated to a case officer (CO) if your application needs further information or more documents need to be submitted. I guess the application will wait in a different queue till the CO is allocated.

All of this happens for normal cases where there is no delay because of external checks or other routine processing.

This is my understanding about the allocation. Can anyone confirm or add or correct the above?
Thanks.


----------



## deepslas

VRS said:


> If you are applying for PCC USA from FBI as it is going to take 18 weeks, do it as soon as now. If its only for PCC India then you can apply soon after you lodge your visa. This is not required to be applied before the invitation.


THanks VRS for this information.
What do you think are the chances for me to getting an invitation . I have only 60 points and my occupation is software eng. (ACS )NSW SS. Will it took some extra time as ACS occupants are in substantial amount.


----------



## prasadg

Vasu G said:


> Do your PCC and Medicals quickly and upload them, So that your application will not be delayed. Waiting for them to contact you would delay your process, unless if you need time for Initial Entry Date (IED).
> 
> Hope you got my point.


Thank You very much. Will start working on today...


----------



## prasadg

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't wait till they ask... Apply for PCC immediately... as this may take time (more than 14 working days as stated on SL Police website)
> 
> Get the meds done too
> 
> Once those done...upload Form 80 too
> 
> Also don't forget to upload NIC and driving license originals and translations
> 
> Thanks


Tnx Bro


----------



## anesha

Hi all,

Visa grants for 190 seems to have to a stand still.. and the wait is tortorous right at the end.. 

I am really hoping and praying that we will all get our visas smoothly and quickly:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Naysa said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I am wondering what kind of subject I have to mention in the email. If I just say make it urgent are they going to be happy about that?
> 
> Thank you.


As you said you had already crossed more than 3 months.....

*you need to cook up things* :

Iam aspirant and waiting eagerly......
I have a big dream in oz......
Waiting for 3months........
Is all my uploaded documents and Medical reports are fine..........

Their happiness is not important for you. If you need grant quickly and wish mail them.

If you backlog this thread and other 190's thread, many expats got grant by making call or sending mail.

Its up to you....


----------



## MaxTheWolf

freak199 said:


> Max,
> 
> Congrats for your job....
> 
> I am not aware Have you shared your job experience...and your experience so far in your Dream Land...
> 
> Would be interested to know... Also Your Time Lines are pretty impressive.
> 
> Cheers
> Freak199


Thanks freak199. I'll post my job search experience for sure. My joining is in Feb'15 so I am waiting to gather some experience about the working environment too to include in my write-up. I am not sure if anyone on the forum has landed into a govt. job. I'll share my experience. I am busy looking for a new accommodation near my work location, and I will have to buy some home appliances. There will be much to write soon. Keep reading. Meanwhile, if you have any questions, I'll be really happy to answer.

By the way, what a username! LOL. 

Cheers!
Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

anesha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Visa grants for 190 seems to have to a stand still.. and the wait is tortorous right at the end..
> 
> I am really hoping and praying that we will all get our visas smoothly and quickly:fingerscrossed:


I remember this phenomena occurred last year too. It started in Feb - March'14 and continued until Jun'14. This happens because 190 enjoys processing priority over 189, while the quota for 190 gets used up faster than 189 for the same reaso In the coming 3-4 months you'll see grants for 189 coming in blazeflashes while 190 turns stone cold gradually for that time. Post the start of new immigration year 190 comes back to track.


----------



## sivakumar s s

prasadg said:


> Dears...
> 
> I have finished uploading all the pdfs for me,spouse and my 10 months old child for visa 189
> Except - PCC,Medicals and form 80,
> 
> What would be the next step. Will they contact me ask to upload the PCC, Medical and form 80. (Stil those are not ready)
> 
> Thanks in Advance ... So far you alls help is highly appreciated ...



Dear Prasad,

I am aware you aspiring to move Oz quickly,

So please fill form 80 and do PCC for you and your spouse
and medicals for whole family.

All the very best


----------



## navz17

My agent is asking for my passport, he says he has to send it to embassy for scanning. I highly doubt it, can someone please shed some light. Do we have to send passports to immigration after visa grant? Its not for visa label as i dont need one!


----------



## _shel

Dont give it him. No reason he or DIBP need your passport.


----------



## sivakumar s s

anesha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Visa grants for 190 seems to have to a stand still.. and the wait is tortorous right at the end..
> 
> I am really hoping and praying that we will all get our visas smoothly and quickly:fingerscrossed:


Mostly explained my MAXthe WOLF,

On 19th there is a grant for 190 Name: Navz 

Yesterday also one


----------



## TheExpatriate

don't surrender your passport to anyone except Australian authorities for a good reason (e.g.: getting a label if you need one)


----------



## sivakumar s s

navz17 said:


> My agent is asking for my passport, he says he has to send it to embassy for scanning. I highly doubt it, can someone please shed some light. Do we have to send passports to immigration after visa grant? Its not for visa label as i dont need one!


Not required at all....
Something Fishy with your agent. He may ask more money from you..

Dont give your passport


Check all your information is correct in the VEVO:

Visa Entitlement Verification Online


This is enough..... Fly happily to Oz.....lane:


----------



## XINGSINGH

navz17 said:


> My agent is asking for my passport, he says he has to send it to embassy for scanning. I highly doubt it, can someone please shed some light. Do we have to send passports to immigration after visa grant? Its not for visa label as i dont need one!


No don't handover your passport. Tell him you can also share scan image. And ask uim to share communication recieved from DIBP for scan images of passport


----------



## JonDoe

*So how do we get the Visa stamped*

Now that this question is put up, I am curious to know if the Visa gets stamped on the passport or it is a seprate document that is sent by Australia?


----------



## sivakumar s s

JonDoe said:


> Now that this question is put up, I am curious to know if the Visa gets stamped on the passport or it is a seprate document that is sent by Australia?


Dear JonDoe,

If have PR and moving to Oz at immi check point(AIRPORT) at Australia they will do stamping.


If ques: for VISA LABEL => not mandatory.

If still wish to stick visa label, then you have to pay extra 70 Au$(I guess 70 only) extra. This will be done at any Oz embassy.


----------



## VRS

navz17 said:


> My agent is asking for my passport, he says he has to send it to embassy for scanning. I highly doubt it, can someone please shed some light. Do we have to send passports to immigration after visa grant? Its not for visa label as i dont need one!


Never ever!!! never ever do it please.


----------



## VRS

JonDoe said:


> Now that this question is put up, I am curious to know if the Visa gets stamped on the passport or it is a seprate document that is sent by Australia?


You get an email. In case you want a stamp, you need to pay them additional dollars!


----------



## VRS

deepslas said:


> Hello guys
> I would like to get information about whether i need to submit my ITR while applying visa.
> Although i do have payslips.
> Also, do i need to apply pcc while they give me invitation or can i apply pcc prior before they even give me invitation.
> I don't really know about the procedures.
> SO if anyone that can guide me would be very helpful. Also if u can provide more tips it would be helpful as i don't know much .
> Thanks


Hi again, regarding ITR, not required unless asked. Payslips will be enough.


----------



## VRS

deepslas said:


> THanks VRS for this information.
> What do you think are the chances for me to getting an invitation . I have only 60 points and my occupation is software eng. (ACS )NSW SS. Will it took some extra time as ACS occupants are in substantial amount.


do you have 60 pts without SS or with SS. If you have 60 points alreadythen please apply 189. You will get invitation in a maximum of 2 rounds. Be ready!


----------



## VRS

The best part of this forum is, on every good news of a Visa Grant, each one enjoys it as much as the applicant. Great going folks!!!


----------



## JonDoe

*ICT- Business Analyst What are the chances*

Hi,
For ICT Buisiness Analyst I just noticed that during the last round on 9 Jan they invited a person with 60 points with application date 8 Jan.
I also noticed that the quota of 1600+ is now filled close to 1300.

What does this imply
1) Is it possible they want to wind up this job from the list
2) Is it possible that they may invite 60 point people even during the next round

Cant figure out the trend.


----------



## VRS

JonDoe said:


> Hi,
> For ICT Buisiness Analyst I just noticed that during the last round on 9 Jan they invited a person with 60 points with application date 8 Jan.
> I also noticed that the quota of 1600+ is now filled close to 1300.
> 
> What does this imply
> 1) Is it possible they want to wind up this job from the list
> 2) Is it possible that they may invite 60 point people even during the next round
> 
> Cant figure out the trend.


It implies, that they are close to reaching their targeted requirement.

It is always possible to get an invite with 60 points, if anyone with more points applies he/she will be preferred but in case of no with more than 60 points, who ever with 60 will be invited by the skillselect!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear JonDoe,
> 
> If have PR and moving to Oz at immi check point(AIRPORT) at Australia they will do stamping.
> 
> 
> If ques: for VISA LABEL => not mandatory.
> 
> If still wish to stick visa label, then you have to pay extra 70 Au$(I guess 70 only) extra. This will be done at any Oz embassy.


It's AUD 150 per passport now. Before 1st July 2014 it was AUD 70 per passport.


----------



## piyush1132003

VRS said:


> It implies, that they are close to reaching their targeted requirement.
> 
> It is always possible to get an invite with 60 points, if anyone with more points applies he/she will be preferred but in case of no with more than 60 points, who ever with 60 will be invited by the skillselect!


Do you know it is 1600 quota for BA + SA or BA and SA separately ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> The best part of this forum is, on every good news of a Visa Grant, each one enjoys it as much as the applicant. Great going folks!!!


*That's how the happiness multiplies*


----------



## navz17

So the visa grant letter was sent to my agent, looks like he is just trying to fool me then. What should i take to the airport then?


----------



## navz17

Thank u everyone for promp replies, sorry my internet is patchy


----------



## VRS

piyush1132003 said:


> Do you know it is 1600 quota for BA + SA or BA and SA separately ?


No, I am sorry, I do not know.


----------



## VRS

navz17 said:


> So the visa grant letter was sent to my agent, looks like he is just trying to fool me then. What should i take to the airport then?


You can download the letter from the Immi account.


----------



## VRS

navz17 said:


> So the visa grant letter was sent to my agent, looks like he is just trying to fool me then. What should i take to the airport then?


Expats who got their Visa can help you better. Contact Sivakumar SS.


----------



## fly2shashi

navz17 said:


> So the visa grant letter was sent to my agent, looks like he is just trying to fool me then. What should i take to the airport then?


If you have hired an agent, it will be sent to him cause he will have given his email for all correspondence.

Has he not sent you the grant letter? If you have paid his fees, ask him to send the grant letters to you.

The grant letters will mostly be asked in other country airports (for ex in Indian airports) however, the only thing you need while entering Australia is your passport. So yes, if you do not have a label in your passport, you better carry grant letter.


----------



## sivakumar s s

navz17 said:


> So the visa grant letter was sent to my agent, looks like he is just trying to fool me then. What should i take to the airport then?


Is he MARA agent ? He will receive Grant to his mail id and later will forward to you.

Did you have or imported IMMI account? you will have clear picture of your application and see your grant in online

Did you get the mail from DIBP or your agent forwarded the mail to you? GOLDEN mail


*To Airport you have to take your passport and Grant notice copy*

*Finally one big question: Did you see your GRANT notice visibily*


----------



## XINGSINGH

sivakumar s s said:


> Is he MARA agent ? He will receive Grant to his mail id and later will forward to you.
> 
> Did you have or imported IMMI account? you will have clear picture of your application and see your grant in online
> 
> Did you get the mail from DIBP or your agent forwarded the mail to you? GOLDEN mail
> 
> 
> To Airport you have to take your passport and Grant notice copy
> 
> Finally one big question: Did you see your GRANT notice visibily


Is grant letter available in correspondence section


----------



## sevnik0202

sivakumar s s said:


> dear jondoe,
> 
> if have pr and moving to oz at immi check point(airport) at australia they will do stamping.
> 
> If ques: For visa label => not mandatory.
> 
> If still wish to stick visa label, then you have to pay extra 70 au$(i guess 70 only) extra. This will be done at any oz embassy.


$150


----------



## sevnik0202

VRS said:


> You can download the letter from the Immi account.


You can get the grant letter from VEVO. Login with TRN and download it.


----------



## arashi17

talexpat,

I don't think Brazil is considered a high risk country. All Brazilians I know got their grants super fast.

Cheers






talexpat said:


> First of all, Congrats!!!!!
> 
> Secondly, is Brazil too a HR country? Just comparing it to lucky us, Pakistanis


----------



## sevnik0202

XINGSINGH said:


> Is grant letter available in correspondence section


If you have used agent you will not get it in the correspondence section.


----------



## babajani

Hi All,

Can any of you give me an Idea how much time does DIBP take to add a newborn to an application.

I have sent her passport , BC and form 1022 to my agent who will forward it to the CO today. 

Thanks in advance .

Regards


----------



## gireeshoft

Dear Mr. Sivakumar.

I am Gireesh from Trichy and joined here today. Firstly I wish to Congratulate u for the Grant. I have gone through some of ur posts and replies (not all- u are very active here, so there is a lot)
About me: 312312, SC 190 (SA), Visa application lodged on 23.12.2014 PCC:26.11.2014 (I did it earlier, because of ignorance and my agent (WWICS)), Medical: going to be on 26.01.2015.
When u r planning to land in Aus.? Do SC 190 peoples should land and work in the sponsored state for two years (Mandatory) ? 
I am also interested to know about the post landing arrangements u r making. 
Do SC 190 have any First entry time limit conditions? to my knowledge its before the expiry of PCC & Medical.
Can we talk over phone ? 9443170734


----------



## Targetoz

babajani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any of you give me an Idea how much time does DIBP take to add a newborn to an application.
> 
> I have sent her passport , BC and form 1022 to my agent who will forward it to the CO today.
> 
> Thanks in advance .
> 
> Regards


babajani

CO added my child to my Visa application within 7 days of me sending the documents. I had filled form 1436 (adding dependent post visa lodgement).

Form 1022 is for change in circumstances, not sure if this is the right form to add a dependent.


----------



## babajani

Targetoz said:


> babajani
> 
> CO added my child to my Visa application within 7 days of me sending the documents. I had filled form 1436 (adding dependent post visa lodgement).
> 
> Form 1022 is for change in circumstances, not sure if this is the right form to add a dependent.


Thank you for answering Target Oz. 

You are right about the form 1436 being the additional applicant form. But for a new born baby we do not need 1436 neither we deposit any fee. We only have to submit form 1022 along with other documents.

This is what my agent and many others on the forum told me.

Regards


----------



## padmayogesh

piyush1132003 said:


> Do you know it is 1600 quota for BA + SA or BA and SA separately ?


Combined 1600


----------



## Targetoz

babajani said:


> Thank you for answering Target Oz.
> 
> You are right about the form 1436 being the additional applicant form. But for a new born baby we do not need 1436 neither we deposit any fee. We only have to submit form 1022 along with other documents.
> 
> This is what my agent and many others on the forum told me.
> 
> Regards


Thank you Babajani, I stand corrected.
Please ensure your consultant also uploads the form & Docs to your IMMI application along with mailing your CO.


----------



## scor

Regarding work experience, besides ACS letter, I have only 2 years bank statement for salary printed out due to the closure of previous account as I switched my salary receiving banks.
Can I just upload 2 years bank statement and several payslips I had for the previous years? Or just go with 3-4 payslips/year for all these years and leave out bank statement as it doesn't cover the whole period? I personally think bank statement is a better trusted source so I kinda want to upload them.
Any suggestions?


----------



## gireeshoft

Hi all

Can any one tell me about this? Do SC 190 permits the holder to land and live in a state other than the sponsored one? Or it is mandatory to be in the sponsored state for 2 years?


----------



## Intellectual

I hope and pray that this post finds everyone in perfect health and high spirits. 

I have a query, my wife is a Medical Administrator (134211) in a local hospital while I am a software engineer. Due to recent troubles with my profession i.e. Software Engineering (261313), I am planning to make my wife the main applicant. First of all she has an IELTS score of 6 each. Secondly, I am preparing her documents to apply for VETASSES evaluation. She completed her MBBS in year 2010 and has an experience of almost 5 years. I was wondering if VETASSES will consider her degree relevant (award her 15 points for the degree) and give her maximum points for her experience i.e. 10 points.

How long the whole process gonna take? and is it necessary that we go for PTA as well?? 

And does her profession (134211) require a license or registration by any Australian authority? 

I'll be waiting for your detailed reply. 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## babajani

gireeshoft said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can any one tell me about this? Do SC 190 permits the holder to land and live in a state other than the sponsored one? Or it is mandatory to be in the sponsored state for 2 years?


Hello Dear

You may land anywhere in Australia to validate your PR. 

Please go through the following thread to get the answer for your query. Its a quite controversial question. You wont find any confirm answer but you would definitely get some help.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/177322-jumping-states-other-stuff.html


----------



## babajani

Intellectual said:


> I hope and pray that this post finds everyone in perfect health and high spirits.
> 
> I have a query, my wife is a Medical Administrator (134211) in a local hospital while I am a software engineer. Due to recent troubles with my profession i.e. Software Engineering (261313), I am planning to make my wife the main applicant. First of all she has an IELTS score of 6 each. Secondly, I am preparing her documents to apply for VETASSES evaluation. She completed her MBBS in year 2010 and has an experience of almost 5 years. I was wondering if VETASSES will consider her degree relevant (award her 15 points for the degree) and give her maximum points for her experience i.e. 10 points.
> 
> How long the whole process gonna take? and is it necessary that we go for PTA as well??
> 
> And does her profession (134211) require a license or registration by any Australian authority?
> 
> I'll be waiting for your detailed reply.
> 
> Thanks in advance....


Hello Intellectual

In my opinion you will get the required 15 points for education as MBBS is equivalent to Australian Bachelor Degree.

AS far as experience is concerned, I doubt that your wife will get full points for experience as Vetassess may deduct some years from her experience. 

I dont think you will have to go for PTA as Vetassess has changed their process and they will issue assessment letter on ACS format. 

Hope it helps

Regards


----------



## chawla_amit83

Hi All,

I have just uploaded all the documents on elodgement page.
Below is the list of documents i've uploaded.

Could you please have a look and recommend if i've missed anything.

_Police Verification - UK and India
Employment Letter - Current
Employment Letter - Previous Employer
Employment Letter - Promotion / Confirmation Letters - Current and Previous Employers
Payslip - Current Employer - Last 6 Months
Payslip - Previous Employer - A month each of last 3 years
Birth Evidence - Pan card
- 10th Marksheet
- Passport
- School Leaving Certificate
- Driver's Licence
- Birth Certificate (In Hindi unfortunately - didnt realise till i uploaded)
Photograph
Tax Return - Australia - when i was there
Address proof - Bank Statement - Latest
IELTS Assessment
Work Reference Letters (Roles and Responsibilities) - Current and Previous Employers
Education Degree and Transcripts - Bachelors' and Masters'
Form 80
Form 1023 - Incorrect Information - Entered parents as non migrating dependents - asking for them to be removed_

Cheers,
Amit


----------



## Inf_18

Hi,

I have submitted already uploaded my PCC which was issued in November end....

Yet CO is not assigned, so if I get a fresh PCC issued now and upload it again, will be my initial entry date get extended by 2 months ?

Kindly advice............


----------



## VRS

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted already uploaded my PCC which was issued in November end....
> 
> Yet CO is not assigned, so if I get a fresh PCC issued now and upload it again, will be my initial entry date get extended by 2 months ?
> 
> Kindly advice............


Don't do that... It may confuse the CO.


----------



## padmayogesh

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted already uploaded my PCC which was issued in November end....
> 
> Yet CO is not assigned, so if I get a fresh PCC issued now and upload it again, will be my initial entry date get extended by 2 months ?
> 
> Kindly advice............


IED is based on either PCC/Medicals - which ever is earlier. So getting PCC done again wouldn't solve the purpose. [ Assuming you are done with your medicals by now. ]


----------



## Inf_18

padmayogesh said:


> IED is based on either PCC/Medicals - which ever is earlier. So getting PCC done again wouldn't solve the purpose. [ Assuming you are done with your medicals by now. ]



No... I have not done medicals yet

Applied for PCC earlier assuming it will take time, but got it in one day


----------



## Inf_18

VRS said:


> Don't do that... It may confuse the CO.


Ohhh....


----------



## 100junaid

Hello guys, i have just lodged my visa application on 20.1.15. now should i upload my documents or wait for the department until they tell me to do so???


----------



## anesha

100junaid said:


> Hello guys, i have just lodged my visa application on 20.1.15. now should i upload my documents or wait for the department until they tell me to do so???


Pls upload all documents and do yr medicals and PCC b4 co allocation for direct grant..


----------



## Allelockon

I wonder how you guys know that your applications already allocated ? They will send us an email ?


----------



## Naysa

*Naysa*



sivakumar s s said:


> As you said you had already crossed more than 3 months.....
> 
> *you need to cook up things* :
> 
> Iam aspirant and waiting eagerly......
> I have a big dream in oz......
> Waiting for 3months........
> Is all my uploaded documents and Medical reports are fine..........
> 
> Their happiness is not important for you. If you need grant quickly and wish mail them.
> 
> If you backlog this thread and other 190's thread, many expats got grant by making call or sending mail.
> 
> Its up to you....


Hi Siva,

Thanks for the advice. I have just sent an email and hope there will be some movement. I will chase it next week again and hopefully they will allocate my case and give grant soon.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sevnik0202

gireeshoft said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can any one tell me about this? Do SC 190 permits the holder to land and live in a state other than the sponsored one? Or it is mandatory to be in the sponsored state for 2 years?


It is better to stay in the sponsoring state for initial 2 years. As it is a moral responsibility. However, if you dont want to stay in the sponsoring state, you will be required to inform the state about your situation.


----------



## sevnik0202

Intellectual said:


> I hope and pray that this post finds everyone in perfect health and high spirits.
> 
> I have a query, my wife is a Medical Administrator (134211) in a local hospital while I am a software engineer. Due to recent troubles with my profession i.e. Software Engineering (261313), I am planning to make my wife the main applicant. First of all she has an IELTS score of 6 each. Secondly, I am preparing her documents to apply for VETASSES evaluation. She completed her MBBS in year 2010 and has an experience of almost 5 years. I was wondering if VETASSES will consider her degree relevant (award her 15 points for the degree) and give her maximum points for her experience i.e. 10 points.
> 
> How long the whole process gonna take? and is it necessary that we go for PTA as well??
> 
> And does her profession (134211) require a license or registration by any Australian authority?
> 
> I'll be waiting for your detailed reply.
> 
> Thanks in advance....


Hi

Since, you are from a high risk country it can take longer 1-2 years to get the visa.
Yes for starting medical practice in Australia your wife will have to get herself registered with the concerned authority and will have to sit for an assessment to. One of my friends wife is Doctor(Dental) and she have already tried the assessment twice without success. Another friend cleared it in the first attempt. He is practising as a GP.


----------



## sevnik0202

100junaid said:


> Hello guys, i have just lodged my visa application on 20.1.15. now should i upload my documents or wait for the department until they tell me to do so???


If you upload the documents right away your waiting time will be less. If you keep on waiting for the CO to request documents, it will take longer for you to get the grant.


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

A few inputs for people intending to move to Victoria:

1. Driving licence.

a. Learning test on line 32 multiple choice questions.
b. Hazard Perception Test 28 video based scenarios.
c Requirements: Full India Driver Licence at least 3 years old + A verification letter not 6 months old from the licence issuing authority in India. Then take an appointment got to VFS GLobal Melbourne, pay $48 and get a verification from them.

After doing this exercise you will only be allowed to sit for a drive test.

If your driving licence is less than 3 year old. It will take you at least 3 years to get a full Victoria D/L.


----------



## sevnik0202

One suggestion: If you have already got a visa or about to get one start applying for jobs from your home country will save you time. For certain jobs the screening of the resume may take 3-4 weeks.
Every job you will apply you will get an email stating the that the application have been received.

If you are successful they will call you and if you are unsuccessful they will send you a regret email.


----------



## chawla_amit83

*Any experts in the house?*

Guys...


can anyone answer the query below




chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just uploaded all the documents on elodgement page.
> Below is the list of documents i've uploaded.
> 
> Could you please have a look and recommend if i've missed anything.
> 
> _Police Verification - UK and India
> Employment Letter - Current
> Employment Letter - Previous Employer
> Employment Letter - Promotion / Confirmation Letters - Current and Previous Employers
> Payslip - Current Employer - Last 6 Months
> Payslip - Previous Employer - A month each of last 3 years
> Birth Evidence - Pan card
> - 10th Marksheet
> - Passport
> - School Leaving Certificate
> - Driver's Licence
> - Birth Certificate (In Hindi unfortunately - didnt realise till i uploaded)
> Photograph
> Tax Return - Australia - when i was there
> Address proof - Bank Statement - Latest
> IELTS Assessment
> Work Reference Letters (Roles and Responsibilities) - Current and Previous Employers
> Education Degree and Transcripts - Bachelors' and Masters'
> Form 80
> Form 1023 - Incorrect Information - Entered parents as non migrating dependents - asking for them to be removed_
> 
> Cheers,
> Amit


----------



## anesha

chawla_amit83 said:


> Guys...
> 
> can anyone answer the query below


How abt yr skills assessment???


----------



## chawla_amit83

anesha said:


> How abt yr skills assessment???


Hi Anesha..

sorry.. forgot to mention that...
that is attached too...
one of the forms that's listed for my parents.. but not for me is form 1221...
do i need to attach that too?

and pls see if i've missed out on anuthing else..

thanks and regards,
amit


----------



## samzmavz

100junaid said:


> Hello guys, i have just lodged my visa application on 20.1.15. now should i upload my documents or wait for the department until they tell me to do so???


my suggestion will be to wait for one more month and then apply for PCC and meds. currently COs are being assigned after around 2 months so u ll be uploading your meds and pcc b4 allocation and also get 1 month extension in ur IED compared to if you do your meds and pcc right now. All the best with your application. cheers


----------



## JonDoe

*ICT Business Analyst whats the chance with 60 points*

I have 60 Points and am looking to apply for ICT Business analyst under 189. I saw that the last cycle on 9 Jan all application (points 60) until 8 Jan 2015 were cleared.
Any idea if this trend may continue of DIAC comes up with these once in a while spikes?


----------



## sevnik0202

JonDoe said:


> I have 60 Points and am looking to apply for ICT Business analyst under 189. I saw that the last cycle on 9 Jan all application (points 60) until 8 Jan 2015 were cleared.
> Any idea if this trend may continue of DIAC comes up with these once in a while spikes?


If 60 pointers are getting invites what are you afraid of. Just go ahead and lodge the EOI. The sooner you do the sooner you will get the invite.


----------



## samzmavz

JonDoe said:


> I have 60 Points and am looking to apply for ICT Business analyst under 189. I saw that the last cycle on 9 Jan all application (points 60) until 8 Jan 2015 were cleared.
> Any idea if this trend may continue of DIAC comes up with these once in a while spikes?


what trend will be followed for next round is any body's guess as it all depends on how many applicants apply with 65 points. just apply ASAP if u haven't done that already as with same points priority is assigned to early applicants. all the best.


----------



## sivakumar s s

XINGSINGH said:


> Is grant letter available in correspondence section


Dear, 

VISA GRANT NOTICE can be seen by these ways:

1. Golden mail from DIBP

2. IMMI account (In applicant page under each applicant, a link will be visible for Grant letter)

3. Can confirm the VISA GRANT notice in VEVO also (TRN is needed)


----------



## raj147

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear,
> 
> VISA GRANT NOTICE can be seen by these ways:
> 
> 1. Golden mail from DIBP
> 
> 2. IMMI account (In applicant page under each applicant, a link will be visible for Grant letter)
> 
> 3. Can confirm the VISA GRANT notice in VEVO also (TRN is needed)


Hello Sivakumar,

Is TRN is "Transaction Reference Number", and is that 10 Alphanumeric character?

If so, pls post the link to check VEVO.

TIA
Raj


----------



## sivakumar s s

gireeshoft said:


> Dear Mr. Sivakumar.
> 
> I am Gireesh from Trichy and joined here today. Firstly I wish to Congratulate u for the Grant. I have gone through some of ur posts and replies (not all- u are very active here, so there is a lot)
> About me: 312312, SC 190 (SA), Visa application lodged on 23.12.2014 PCC:26.11.2014 (I did it earlier, because of ignorance and my agent (WWICS)), Medical: going to be on 26.01.2015.
> When u r planning to land in Aus.? Do SC 190 peoples should land and work in the sponsored state for two years (Mandatory) ?
> I am also interested to know about the post landing arrangements u r making.
> Do SC 190 have any First entry time limit conditions? to my knowledge its before the expiry of PCC & Medical.
> Can we talk over phone ? 9443170734


Dear Gireesh,

Thanks for your compliments......

All the best for your speedy Grant....

YES it is necessary to LAND in the STATE which provides you this opportunity to get PR.

Update yourself in the visa tracker and signature(After your 10 posts can do this)
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29

Please not to post your personal contact details in Public forum and also it is against forum rules..

You can private message me for more details....

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

babajani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any of you give me an Idea how much time does DIBP take to add a newborn to an application.
> 
> I have sent her passport , BC and form 1022 to my agent who will forward it to the CO today.
> 
> Thanks in advance .
> 
> Regards



Dear 

Not sure about the time, though you added 1022 for changes but I guess form *1436 * may also needed to add dependent details. *May seniors can enlighten this*

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1436.pdf


----------



## TheExpatriate

raj147 said:


> Hello Sivakumar,
> 
> Is TRN is "Transaction Reference Number", and is that 10 Alphanumeric character?
> 
> If so, pls post the link to check VEVO.
> 
> TIA
> Raj


yes it is, starts with EG*

Visa Entitlement Verification Online


----------



## sivakumar s s

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted already uploaded my PCC which was issued in November end....
> 
> Yet CO is not assigned, so if I get a fresh PCC issued now and upload it again, will be my initial entry date get extended by 2 months ?
> 
> Kindly advice............


Please dont do like that......

It will clear shows your intending to postpone your First entry date....

Even if you post it also,

1. Confusion as said by VRS
2. your FED/IED will be based on your first PCC......


----------



## sumaya

*I'm going crazy!!!*

Hello everyone,

I have received my PR today at 7:30 am. Both the letters for me and my husband has arrived through two separate mails. I still don't know how I am feeling.. All I know is my hands are shaking while typing this... My IED is 13th October, 2015. I don't have any plans yet, I will keep everyone updated once I get stable.

All I want to say is, THANKS!!!!!! To everyone who has supported me through this journey with information and moral support....


----------



## mehul.dalki

sumaya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received my PR today at 7:30 am. Both the letters for me and my husband has arrived through two separate mails. I still don't know how I am feeling.. All I know is my hands are shaking while typing this... My IED is 13th October, 2015. I don't have any plans yet, I will keep everyone updated once I get stable.
> 
> All I want to say is, THANKS!!!!!! To everyone who has supported me through this journey with information and moral support....


Congrats Sumaya....

Enjoy the moments......


----------



## anesha

sumaya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received my PR today at 7:30 am. Both the letters for me and my husband has arrived through two separate mails. I still don't know how I am feeling.. All I know is my hands are shaking while typing this... My IED is 13th October, 2015. I don't have any plans yet, I will keep everyone updated once I get stable.
> 
> All I want to say is, THANKS!!!!!! To everyone who has supported me through this journey with information and moral support....


Awesome news...congrats..happy planning for flying..

Pls share yr timelines..


----------



## spikersandhu

Congrats Sumaya.Good luck for your future journey !


sumaya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received my PR today at 7:30 am. Both the letters for me and my husband has arrived through two separate mails. I still don't know how I am feeling.. All I know is my hands are shaking while typing this... My IED is 13th October, 2015. I don't have any plans yet, I will keep everyone updated once I get stable.
> 
> All I want to say is, THANKS!!!!!! To everyone who has supported me through this journey with information and moral support....


----------



## sivakumar s s

raj147 said:


> Hello Sivakumar,
> 
> Is TRN is "Transaction Reference Number", and is that 10 Alphanumeric character?
> 
> If so, pls post the link to check VEVO.
> 
> TIA
> Raj



Yes dear... 

Visa Entitlement Verification Online


_I didnt noticed the Quick reply of TheExpatriate...... so it is second answer but duplicate for same question _


----------



## sivakumar s s

sumaya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received my PR today at 7:30 am. Both the letters for me and my husband has arrived through two separate mails. I still don't know how I am feeling.. All I know is my hands are shaking while typing this... My IED is 13th October, 2015. I don't have any plans yet, I will keep everyone updated once I get stable.
> 
> All I want to say is, THANKS!!!!!! To everyone who has supported me through this journey with information and moral support....


MANY many hearty congratulations to your and your family

Dear Sumaya lane:


Today is your golden today. Enjoy this cheerful moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

samzmavz said:


> what trend will be followed for next round is any body's guess as it all depends on how many applicants apply with 65 points. just apply ASAP if u haven't done that already as with same points priority is assigned to early applicants. all the best.


First priority for > 65 points applicants

If nil then go with 60 points....


----------



## JonDoe

*Which states accept ICT Business Analyst under 190*

Hi,
Can you please suggest which states accept ICT Business Analysts under 190?


----------



## sarohas

Hi Guys,
I am waiting for my golden letter. Please guide me by when i can expect that since i lodged VISA application on 2nd Jan 2014. Also since i have applied through a agent, not sure how to check if CO is allocated or anything related to my online application. Please suggest. 

Thanks!


----------



## fly2shashi

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> A few inputs for people intending to move to Victoria:
> 
> 1. Driving licence.
> 
> a. Learning test on line 32 multiple choice questions.
> b. Hazard Perception Test 28 video based scenarios.
> c Requirements: Full India Driver Licence at least 3 years old + A verification letter not 6 months old from the licence issuing authority in India. Then take an appointment got to VFS GLobal Melbourne, pay $48 and get a verification from them.
> 
> After doing this exercise you will only be allowed to sit for a drive test.
> 
> If your driving licence is less than 3 year old. It will take you at least 3 years to get a full Victoria D/L.


Thanks for the info buddy. Can you please mention more about Verification Letter from license issuing authority in India, is there any specific format, what would you call the letter to tell the folks in RTO office? Also does the VFS in Melbourne do any further verification, what kind?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sarohas said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am waiting for my golden letter. Please guide me by when i can expect that since i lodged VISA application on 2nd Jan 2014. Also since i have applied through a agent, not sure how to check if CO is allocated or anything related to my online application. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks!


WHAT???? Jan 2014???


----------



## louisam

fly2shashi said:


> Thanks for the info buddy. Can you please mention more about Verification Letter from license issuing authority in India, is there any specific format, what would you call the letter to tell the folks in RTO office? Also does the VFS in Melbourne do any further verification, what kind?


Find the format in below link. It is called by different names at different RTOs.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/630802-driving-license-victoria.html

There is a checklist in below link. The application form along with DL and RTO letter is send to Indian Embassy for verification. Basically they cross verify whether the licence is genuine. Only thing to make sure is that your name is same in License and passport. No initials.

India Visa Information - Australia - Consular Miscellaneous Services - India Drivers Licence Verification (IDLV)


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sumaya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received my PR today at 7:30 am. Both the letters for me and my husband has arrived through two separate mails. I still don't know how I am feeling.. All I know is my hands are shaking while typing this... My IED is 13th October, 2015. I don't have any plans yet, I will keep everyone updated once I get stable.
> 
> All I want to say is, THANKS!!!!!! To everyone who has supported me through this journey with information and moral support....


Great! Congrats!  You are pretty much making me relive my time.

Cheers!
Max


----------



## sarohas

MaxTheWolf said:


> WHAT???? Jan 2014???


Sorry its 2nd Dec 2014. My bad...


----------



## fly2shashi

louisam said:


> Find the format in below link. It is called by different names at different RTOs.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/630802-driving-license-victoria.html
> 
> There is a checklist in below link. The application form along with DL and RTO letter is send to Indian Embassy for verification. Basically they cross verify whether the licence is genuine. Only thing to make sure is that your name is same in License and passport. No initials.
> 
> India Visa Information - Australia - Consular Miscellaneous Services - India Drivers Licence Verification (IDLV)


Thanks for the links Louisam!


----------



## sivakumar s s

sarohas said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am waiting for my golden letter. Please guide me by when i can expect that since i lodged VISA application on 2nd Jan 2014. Also since i have applied through a agent, not sure how to check if CO is allocated or anything related to my online application. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Sarohas.....

It could take 50-60 days of time to get it......

In mean while If have IMMI account can see uploaded documents and status in it.

If you dont have a/c then ask your agent to import you...

All the best.

hope you aware about the tracker
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


----------



## sivakumar s s

JonDoe said:


> Hi,
> Can you please suggest which states accept ICT Business Analysts under 190?


VIC is OPENED with nil conditions......


All other states either reached the cap or special conditions like employer offer

All the best
Siva


----------



## VRS

sumaya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received my PR today at 7:30 am. Both the letters for me and my husband has arrived through two separate mails. I still don't know how I am feeling.. All I know is my hands are shaking while typing this... My IED is 13th October, 2015. I don't have any plans yet, I will keep everyone updated once I get stable.
> 
> All I want to say is, THANKS!!!!!! To everyone who has supported me through this journey with information and moral support....


Congratulations, have a great celebration!! Kindly please update the Visa Tracker.


----------



## TheExpatriate

sivakumar s s said:


> VIC is OPENED with nil conditions......
> 
> 
> All other states either reached the cap or special conditions like employer offer
> 
> All the best
> Siva


VIC is too competitive and loves to reject people


----------



## sivakumar s s

TheExpatriate said:


> VIC is too competitive and loves to reject people


Ha ha ha... that too after 3-4 months later....


----------



## gireeshoft

Congrats Fly2Sashi


----------



## mahbubul

Dear All

Is there anyone can help me to answer my question? I am going to prepare myself for the next round of online application for NSW. As "Other supporting document for point test" which document I need to upload?

I will appreciate, if someone can post the full list of document need to submit during the online application of NSW.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gireeshoft

Hi SS Sivakumar

I am new here and requested you some information yesterday.. 
Have u read my post?


----------



## sarohas

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Sarohas.....
> 
> It could take 50-60 days of time to get it......
> 
> In mean while If have IMMI account can see uploaded documents and status in it.
> 
> If you dont have a/c then ask your agent to import you...
> 
> All the best.
> 
> hope you aware about the tracker
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29


Thanks Siva!
Actually i asked my agent to share my immi account details but they refused saying that they use the same account for so many candidates so cannot share it with me instead come to our office and see it.


----------



## talexpat

sumaya said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have received my PR today at 7:30 am. Both the letters for me and my husband has arrived through two separate mails. I still don't know how I am feeling.. All I know is my hands are shaking while typing this... My IED is 13th October, 2015. I don't have any plans yet, I will keep everyone updated once I get stable.
> 
> All I want to say is, THANKS!!!!!! To everyone who has supported me through this journey with information and moral support....


Congratulations!!!!!!

MashaAllah very swift grant timeline...

Are you from HR country too?


----------



## talexpat

sarohas said:


> Thanks Siva!
> Actually i asked my agent to share my immi account details but they refused saying that they use the same account for so many candidates so cannot share it with me instead come to our office and see it.


Yes I have been through this too with my agent. 

Solution is very simple. Create your own ImmiAccount and just import your visa application using TRN number (stated on visa payment receipt shared by your agent). Thats it!! No need to bother your agent anymore regarding documents uploading status. :boxing:


----------



## talexpat

Guys,

I received a system generated email today with subject "Correspondence relating to your ImmiAccount transaction has been sent". My ImmiAccount last-updated date has changed to today's date too while there are no messages in correspondence section.

What does this mean; Is it that my agent has might received something from newly assigned CO or just CO assignment?


----------



## meys

MaxTheWolf said:


> WHAT???? Jan 2014???


Hi there,

It looks like you got your grant in three weeks time. Any hints to share if you don't mind?

Thanks in advanced.

Regards,
Mey


----------



## mohindnair

Hi my dear friend Sivakumar!!!!
Hi forum friends!!!!!!
Extremely sorry guys!!! 
Could not be online for almost one week!!!!
Well I was busy with converting my status from international to domestic status at University of Auckland..
The thing has happened and you guys would not believe that I have to pay domestic fees for my masters and I would be thus saving around 14 lakh rupees.
i have already applied for the same. Expect approval and fees payment next week.
As told earlier, I will enter Australia to validate my visa and then enter NZ by my PR visa.
Well my plans are such. I will enter Perth as I have one close friend where I can stay for 1 day.
Then I will move next day to Auckland. This week end I am planning for booking tickets.
I had this query ?Should I book tickets directly online or though some agent like Thomas Cook.
I am going outside India for the first time. So don't want to take chances. Also I have to take 2 tickets ie. from Mumbai to Perth and Perth To Auckland.I have to be at University orientation on 23rd . Planning to move from Mumbai on 19th. Also tickets are getting expensive due to World Cup.
So a bit tensed..


----------



## husain081

talexpat said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received a system generated email today with subject "Correspondence relating to your ImmiAccount transaction has been sent". My ImmiAccount last-updated date has changed to today's date too while there are no messages in correspondence section.
> 
> What does this mean; Is it that my agent has might received something from newly assigned CO or just CO assignment?



Hi, this means the CO has contacted your agent for either additional documents or documents clarification if your account still shows "In Progress". If it is "Finalized", then CO would have sent the grant letter to your agent. Just check with your agent...


----------



## XINGSINGH

talexpat said:


> Guys,
> 
> I received a system generated email today with subject "Correspondence relating to your ImmiAccount transaction has been sent". My ImmiAccount last-updated date has changed to today's date too while there are no messages in correspondence section.
> 
> What does this mean; Is it that my agent has might received something from newly assigned CO or just CO assignment?


Check 'View correspondence' link in your account


----------



## talexpat

XINGSINGH said:


> Check 'View correspondence' link in your account


Yeah, I have checked but it shows "No correspondence is available for the selected application", probably because it has not been sent directly to my email address but to agent's email.


----------



## TheExpatriate

talexpat said:


> Yeah, I have checked but it shows "No correspondence is available for the selected application", probably because it has not been sent directly to my email address but to agent's email.


not "probably", actually this IS the reason why


----------



## VRS

sarohas said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am waiting for my golden letter. Please guide me by when i can expect that since i lodged VISA application on 2nd Jan 2014. Also since i have applied through a agent, not sure how to check if CO is allocated or anything related to my online application. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks!


Please get yourself on the Visa Tracker!!!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## Ishu

I see a grant for 6-dec? can it be true for 189?


----------



## Visaradha

Hi VRS....it seems u recieved ur grant on 23rd according to the tracker....is it really true or someone corrupted the tracker????


----------



## Auzidreamer

Visaradha said:


> Hi VRS....it seems u recieved ur grant on 23rd according to the tracker....is it really true or someone corrupted the tracker????


Yeah the tracker is ruined..Can someone who has a copy,pls update..


----------



## sivakumar s s

gireeshoft said:


> Hi SS Sivakumar
> 
> I am new here and requested you some information yesterday..
> Have u read my post?



Please share me the link gireeshoft.........

In which thread...


----------



## VRS

Visaradha said:


> Hi VRS....it seems u recieved ur grant on 23rd according to the tracker....is it really true or someone corrupted the tracker????


No no, not yet bro.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear Mohind,

All the best for your future plans in NZ. 

Book ticket directly on the respective airlines instead of thomascook or any other agent , whom they will have margin with in that.

I wish you to complete your studies in NZ and come back to OZ for job. 

My friend, If you try to find job in NZ later, I will book my ticket to auckland and pull you... Lol... :juggle: Ha ha ha....

All the best....





mohindnair said:


> Hi my dear friend Sivakumar!!!!
> Hi forum friends!!!!!!
> Extremely sorry guys!!!
> Could not be online for almost one week!!!!
> Well I was busy with converting my status from international to domestic status at University of Auckland..
> The thing has happened and you guys would not believe that I have to pay domestic fees for my masters and I would be thus saving around 14 lakh rupees.
> i have already applied for the same. Expect approval and fees payment next week.
> As told earlier, I will enter Australia to validate my visa and then enter NZ by my PR visa.
> Well my plans are such. I will enter Perth as I have one close friend where I can stay for 1 day.
> Then I will move next day to Auckland. This week end I am planning for booking tickets.
> I had this query ?Should I book tickets directly online or though some agent like Thomas Cook.
> I am going outside India for the first time. So don't want to take chances. Also I have to take 2 tickets ie. from Mumbai to Perth and Perth To Auckland.I have to be at University orientation on 23rd . Planning to move from Mumbai on 19th. Also tickets are getting expensive due to World Cup.
> So a bit tensed..


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ishu said:


> I see a grant for 6-dec? can it be true for 189?


Where did you see......... Any thing is possible..... MAY or MAY not....

Normally it takes 50 -60 days for CO allocation to 189 category.........


----------



## MaxTheWolf

meys said:


> Hi there,
> 
> It looks like you got your grant in three weeks time. Any hints to share if you don't mind?
> 
> Thanks in advanced.
> 
> Regards,
> Mey


Hi, nothing special. Just uploaded everything before CO got allocated. My Meds were uploaded the same day as when CO contacted me for the first time (23/05/2014), otherwise I could have gotten the grant on that day itself or perhaps sooner. I never uploaded Form 80.

Max


----------



## gireeshoft

MaxTheWolf said:


> Great! Congrats!  You are pretty much making me relive my time.
> 
> Cheers!
> Max


congrats


----------



## piyush1132003

sivakumar s s said:


> Where did you see......... Any thing is possible..... MAY or MAY not....
> 
> Normally it takes 50 -60 days for CO allocation to 189 category.........


Hi Siva, 

Think you know pretty well, just trying to clear few things.

Got invitation today, 
1. Means i have 60 days to submit my visa fee and all the required dox ? 
2. Meanwhile after submission of fee, CO will be allocated within next 30-40 days (approx). ? 
3. For direct grant...i can start on medical and getting PCC right now (only after invitation itself) ? 

Could you please suggest ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mohindnair said:


> Hi my dear friend Sivakumar!!!!
> Hi forum friends!!!!!!
> Extremely sorry guys!!!
> Could not be online for almost one week!!!!
> Well I was busy with converting my status from international to domestic status at University of Auckland..
> The thing has happened and you guys would not believe that I have to pay domestic fees for my masters and I would be thus saving around 14 lakh rupees.
> i have already applied for the same. Expect approval and fees payment next week.
> As told earlier, I will enter Australia to validate my visa and then enter NZ by my PR visa.
> Well my plans are such. I will enter Perth as I have one close friend where I can stay for 1 day.
> Then I will move next day to Auckland. This week end I am planning for booking tickets.
> I had this query ?Should I book tickets directly online or though some agent like Thomas Cook.
> I am going outside India for the first time. So don't want to take chances. Also I have to take 2 tickets ie. from Mumbai to Perth and Perth To Auckland.I have to be at University orientation on 23rd . Planning to move from Mumbai on 19th. Also tickets are getting expensive due to World Cup.
> So a bit tensed..


You can book tickets online. MakeMyTrip, India's No 1 Travel Site | Book Flights, Hotels, Holiday Packages & Bus Tickets is my favourite because of its layout. You can get more details about your flight like baggage allowance (important), stopover time, flight amenities, etc. easily, not that you can't know of these from other websites, but MakeMyTrip, India's No 1 Travel Site | Book Flights, Hotels, Holiday Packages & Bus Tickets presents such info better than others.

Just a word of advice, book your tickets using your own Credit Card and take it with you on flight. Sometimes they want to see your credit card, if you had booked tickets online. Singapore Airlines for example does that.

Hope this helps.

Cheers!
Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gireeshoft said:


> congrats


Thanks!


----------



## arijitmit

Got my Grant today....

I wish to thank all of you for all the valuable inputs and suggestions....


----------



## sagarvb

Hi I have submitted the Visa application on 18-Nov-2014... per tracking sheet I am just there..
I have not uploaded my India PCC, and waitign to see if CO allocated to go to Singapore Police for PCC. Should I wait for few more days, or vtry my luck with Singapore police to see if they can give me this with Ack letters.

the reason I am thinking to try to get things is, I need to travel to AUS/NZ on March and hoping that these things will fall in right path so I dont need to apply for a Tourist VISA.

any suggestions or advices.

Thanks,

PS: Updated the tracking sheet.. as Newbee


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Congrats .... N all the best for further steps.. 

Do update tracker and your signature. 



arijitmit said:


> Got my Grant today....
> 
> I wish to thank all of you for all the valuable inputs and suggestions....


----------



## sumaya

talexpat said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!
> 
> MashaAllah very swift grant timeline...
> 
> Are you from HR country too?


Thanks. Yes I am from Bangladesh & it is a high risk country.


----------



## asialanka

Hi

Just front-loaded all docs (including meds and pcc) into my VISA 189

However, the status is still shown as "in-progress"

Is this normal?, or should it be changed

Thanks


----------



## thomasvo

perfectly normal


----------



## TheExpatriate

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Just front-loaded all docs (including meds and pcc) into my VISA 189
> 
> However, the status is still shown as "in-progress"
> 
> Is this normal?, or should it be changed
> 
> Thanks


it will not change till the visa decision is made


----------



## netspy

Hello guys,
I have a query regarding EOI application. In the employment section it asks to list employment history for the past 10 years.
Should I enter all the 10 years of experience (I have more than 10 years exp) or should I only enter the experience based on ACS letter where it says 
"The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 

skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code."

So my start date of employment should be January 2007 or should it be April 2004 which is when I started my job?

Your help is really appreciated as I want to submit the EOI asap.

IELTS-7, ACS assessment done for positive ICT business analyst


----------



## netspy

Also further to this query, as of Dec 2014 I had 7 years and 10 months of experience and by February I would have completed 8 years experience.
How does the EOI calculate points? Will it only consider experience until Dec 2014 which ACS used for its assessment or will it take the full 8 years if I submit the EOI in February?

The information is not clearly clarified in one place so would appreciate your help.
Current points is adding up to 65
IELTS 7 - so 10 points
Age - 30 points
Exp as per ACS assessment - all exp after Jan 2007 until Dec 2014 adds upto 7 years and 10 months so only 10 points as of now.
Qualifications: 15 points

so total of 65 points...so my question is will it be 70 points (additional 5 points for meeting 8 year work criteria) or will it be not considered?

Your help is much appreciated

Cheers!


----------



## ana2teach

sivakumar s s said:


> Ha ha ha... that too after 3-4 months later....


Hi sivakumar,

I see in your signature that you applied for SS SA nomination at the same day that you did your EOI. You did not wait for invitation to apply for SS SA nomination? Please clarify. I am about to do my EOI and SS SA application. And SA website says that I can either wait for invitation to apply or I can immediately apply without waiting for the invitation. I just want to make sure which is the best way to do so.


----------



## louisam

netspy said:


> Hello guys,
> I have a query regarding EOI application. In the employment section it asks to list employment history for the past 10 years.
> Should I enter all the 10 years of experience (I have more than 10 years exp) or should I only enter the experience based on ACS letter where it says
> "The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
> 
> skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> So my start date of employment should be January 2007 or should it be April 2004 which is when I started my job?
> 
> Your help is really appreciated as I want to submit the EOI asap.
> 
> IELTS-7, ACS assessment done for positive ICT business analyst



You can do like this:
your experience till Dec 2006 mark as not relevant
Experience from Jan 2007 mark as relevant.


----------



## XINGSINGH

arijitmit said:


> Got my Grant today....
> 
> I wish to thank all of you for all the valuable inputs and suggestions....


Congrats. Your timelines please


----------



## netspy

Thank you Louisam...much appreciated.
Can you also please check the second query I posted? if I submit the EOI in February I would have completed 8 years of exp to get the max points. Will I get the points for 8 years or will the points be allocated only until Dec 2014.
Please refer to the query I posted as it has all the details


----------



## louisam

netspy said:


> Also further to this query, as of Dec 2014 I had 7 years and 10 months of experience and by February I would have completed 8 years experience.
> How does the EOI calculate points? Will it only consider experience until Dec 2014 which ACS used for its assessment or will it take the full 8 years if I submit the EOI in February?
> 
> The information is not clearly clarified in one place so would appreciate your help.
> Current points is adding up to 65
> IELTS 7 - so 10 points
> Age - 30 points
> Exp as per ACS assessment - all exp after Jan 2007 until Dec 2014 adds upto 7 years and 10 months so only 10 points as of now.
> Qualifications: 15 points
> 
> so total of 65 points...so my question is will it be 70 points (additional 5 points for meeting 8 year work criteria) or will it be not considered?
> 
> Your help is much appreciated
> 
> Cheers!


If you are working in the same role and same company, then it is automatically added. 
You just need to have documents to prove that you are still working there.


----------



## netspy

Thank you louisam...just an additional question.
Sorry to bombard the forum with so many questions.
Should I then wait until February to lodge my EOI as I will have 8 years only by then or should I submit EOI now with 7 years and 11 months and the points will be automatically added by EOI , if I can prove I am still employed in my last job?


----------



## anamina

Hi everybody! !! By the grace of God I received my grant today !!!! First entry has to be before may 31st 2015


----------



## asialanka

BRam111 said:


> Hi asialanka,
> 
> May I know what is NIC?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ram


Hi Ram

NIC is the national identity card,

This may not much relevant to you but important for us as Sri Lankan PCCs are issued quoting the NIC number (unfortunately not the passport number). So, we would have to provide our NICs too for the CO to double check 

Thanks


----------



## asialanka

anamina said:


> Hi everybody! !! By the grace of God I received my grant today !!!! First entry has to be before may 31st 2015


Congratz anamina!!!!! Great to hear that.

Wish you a fabulous future and may all you dreams and hopes be realized


----------



## VRS

sagarvb said:


> Hi I have submitted the Visa application on 18-Nov-2014... per tracking sheet I am just there..
> I have not uploaded my India PCC, and waitign to see if CO allocated to go to Singapore Police for PCC. Should I wait for few more days, or vtry my luck with Singapore police to see if they can give me this with Ack letters.
> 
> the reason I am thinking to try to get things is, I need to travel to AUS/NZ on March and hoping that these things will fall in right path so I dont need to apply for a Tourist VISA.
> 
> any suggestions or advices.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PS: Updated the tracking sheet.. as Newbee


Dear Sagar, Kindly update the tracker as Sagar. Newbee will be confusing to keep track. Better use one name bro!


----------



## asialanka

thomasvo said:


> perfectly normal


Tanks Mate


----------



## VRS

arijitmit said:


> Got my Grant today....
> 
> I wish to thank all of you for all the valuable inputs and suggestions....


Congratulations Arijit, enjoy the wonderful moment and future!! 

Please kindly update the Visa tracker.


----------



## VRS

anamina said:


> Hi everybody! !! By the grace of God I received my grant today !!!! First entry has to be before may 31st 2015


Congratulations Anamina.... Enjoy your time!!


----------



## anesha

netspy said:


> Thank you louisam...just an additional question.
> Sorry to bombard the forum with so many questions.
> Should I then wait until February to lodge my EOI as I will have 8 years only by then or should I submit EOI now with 7 years and 11 months and the points will be automatically added by EOI , if I can prove I am still employed in my last job?


u shld wait till feb as your points will be calculated as at EOI, not CO allocation. Seniors pls comment


----------



## spikersandhu

You can update your EOI in February or untill you get your invite........After getting invite, you cannot update your experience or any particular...So either wait till Feb or choose accordingly.......!:spit:


anesha said:


> u shld wait till feb as your points will be calculated as at EOI, not CO allocation. Seniors pls comment


----------



## MaxTheWolf

arijitmit said:


> Got my Grant today....
> 
> I wish to thank all of you for all the valuable inputs and suggestions....


Congrats!


----------



## XINGSINGH

anamina said:


> Hi everybody! !! By the grace of God I received my grant today !!!! First entry has to be before may 31st 2015


Congrats


----------



## TheExpatriate

netspy said:


> Thank you louisam...just an additional question.
> Sorry to bombard the forum with so many questions.
> Should I then wait until February to lodge my EOI as I will have 8 years only by then or should I submit EOI now with 7 years and 11 months and the points will be automatically added by EOI , if I can prove I am still employed in my last job?


if you can get 60 points now, apply now

if you apply now and by feb you are not invited, edit the EOI to edit the end date of your current job and it will reflect the new points


----------



## arijitmit

Thank you everybody for the precious encouragements.....


----------



## bdapplicant

congrats. pls share your details timeline



anamina said:


> Hi everybody! !! By the grace of God I received my grant today !!!! First entry has to be before may 31st 2015


----------



## netspy

TheExpatriate said:


> if you can get 60 points now, apply now
> 
> if you apply now and by feb you are not invited, edit the EOI to edit the end date of your current job and it will reflect the new points


Thank you expatriate..I am able to get 65 points now
IELTS(all sections more than 7) so 10 points
Age: 30 points
Qualifications 15 points
and experience being less than 8 years as of now 10 points

So if I read all the comments it might be better to apply now and if by February I do not receive the call, update the EOI again.
I see ICT business analyst category is quite full and there was a backlog if I understood. Did someone receive a call for ICT business analyst on the 23rd jan invites?


----------



## sivakumar s s

arijitmit said:


> Got my Grant today....
> 
> I wish to thank all of you for all the valuable inputs and suggestions....


Many hearty Congrats dear arijitmit

won the golden Cup :first:

Enjoy this Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

piyush1132003 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Think you know pretty well, just trying to clear few things.
> 
> Got invitation today,
> 1. Means i have 60 days to submit my visa fee and all the required dox ? *Visa Lodging(Submitting and Paying fees)*
> 2. Meanwhile after submission of fee, CO will be allocated within next 30-40 days (approx). ? *normally after 50 days.... Depends on huge pile of application*
> 3. For direct grant...i can start on medical and getting PCC right now (only after invitation itself) ? *yes even after invite(Even book the appointment), better visit it after Visa lodge. Because your IED is based on your oldest PCC/medicals date*
> 
> Could you please suggest ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Dear piyush Please find answers in bold form


----------



## sivakumar s s

ana2teach said:


> Hi sivakumar,
> 
> I see in your signature that you applied for SS SA nomination at the same day that you did your EOI. You did not wait for invitation to apply for SS SA nomination? Please clarify. I am about to do my EOI and SS SA application. And SA website says that I can either wait for invitation to apply or I can immediately apply without waiting for the invitation. I just want to make sure which is the best way to do so.



Dear ana2teach

First step Apply EOI
Second step Apply State Sponsorship with EOI reference number

Wait for Invite (Once SS is approved instantly you will get EOI from skill select)

*Golden Step: Apply VISA*

Hope now you will have clear picture......


----------



## sivakumar s s

anamina said:


> Hi everybody! !! By the grace of God I received my grant today !!!! First entry has to be before may 31st 2015


My Second congrats to you here lane:


----------



## jasbir

HEY SIVA,

FEELS GOOD TO SEE A MEMBER LIKE YOU CONTRIBUTING SO MUCH ON THE FORUM. nEED TO LEARN AND CONTRIBUTE MYSELF TOO..

WHEN ARE YOU LEAVING...

GOD BLESS ALL...


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasbir said:


> HEY SIVA,
> 
> FEELS GOOD TO SEE A MEMBER LIKE YOU CONTRIBUTING SO MUCH ON THE FORUM. nEED TO LEARN AND CONTRIBUTE MYSELF TOO..
> 
> WHEN ARE YOU LEAVING...
> 
> GOD BLESS ALL...


Ready to support

you are in which stage....


Please share your timelines in the Signature to understand you better....


----------



## talexpat

*Agent wants me to discontinue ImmiAccount*

Hi Guys,

My agent sent me an email saying that "due to technical issues that may come in your application because of having your own individual immi-account, I recommend you to discontinue this else AGENT will not be held responsible for any inconvenience."

I am quite shocked and concludes this as below. :eyebrows:

I have been doing close follow-up for my case and even pointed out few initial docs not uploaded in my immi-account and he uploaded them right afterwards. Also, regarding yesterday's CO request for Form 80, Meds, PCC , I received a system generated notification from Immi. Thus I called him today and asked if there was any correspondence recved from CO. He replied, BE PATIENT, all correspondence will be shared with you by the end of the day.

I don't want to discontinue MY account and at the same time do not wanna mess up with him. 

So, If I login into my application just to see progress, will IMMI still generate "login successful" messages to my agent. Secondly, is there any way my agent can see if I still have IMMI account added to my application.


----------



## sivakumar s s

talexpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My agent sent me an email saying that "due to technical issues that may come in your application because of having your own individual immi-account, I recommend you to discontinue this else AGENT will not be held responsible for any inconvenience."
> 
> I am quite shocked and concludes this as below. :eyebrows:
> 
> I have been doing close follow-up for my case and even pointed out few initial docs not uploaded in my immi-account and he uploaded them right afterwards. Also, regarding yesterday's CO request for Form 80, Meds, PCC , I received a system generated notification from Immi. Thus I called him today and asked if there was any correspondence recved from CO. He replied, BE PATIENT, all correspondence will be shared with you by the end of the day.
> 
> I don't want to discontinue MY account and at the same time do not wanna mess up with him.
> 
> So, If I login into my application just to see progress, will IMMI still generate "login successful" messages to my agent. Secondly, is there any way my agent can see if I still have IMMI account added to my application.


Dear talexpat

In your IMMI account you had provided your email ID only, So whenever you login in to your account, "login successful" email will be triggered to you only not to others(Agent).

So no issue... Continue with your immi Account. But please don't upload anything without your agent consent.


Your Visa application is an entity which can be imported in to any number of Immi account.


My Agent is really Good. She used to create separate IMMI account to every individual clients and provide full freedom to access it. Not all one are like that....


----------



## mohindnair

MaxTheWolf said:


> You can book tickets online. MakeMyTrip, India's No 1 Travel Site | Book Flights, Hotels, Holiday Packages & Bus Tickets is my favourite because of its layout. You can get more details about your flight like baggage allowance (important), stopover time, flight amenities, etc. easily, not that you can't know of these from other websites, but MakeMyTrip, India's No 1 Travel Site | Book Flights, Hotels, Holiday Packages & Bus Tickets presents such info better than others.
> 
> Just a word of advice, book your tickets using your own Credit Card and take it with you on flight. Sometimes they want to see your credit card, if you had booked tickets online. Singapore Airlines for example does that.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers!
> Max


Thanks man!!!!!!
I was thinking of the same...
Well I am booking my tickets immediately...........


----------



## mohindnair

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Mohind,
> 
> All the best for your future plans in NZ.
> 
> Book ticket directly on the respective airlines instead of thomascook or any other agent , whom they will have margin with in that.
> 
> I wish you to complete your studies in NZ and come back to OZ for job.
> 
> My friend, If you try to find job in NZ later, I will book my ticket to auckland and pull you... Lol... :juggle: Ha ha ha....
> 
> All the best....


Thanks brother Sivakumar....
No man I am not willing to stay in Auckland after Dec 2015. My course will get over by Nov 30,2015.
After that I will be to Oz for jobs. Why I selected NZ is bcoz its cheaper to study than Oz and also easier to apply for jobs than sitting in India.
Also now my fees is only 4.7 lakhs INR due to PR visa. Earlier it was 18.8 lakhs.
Well you will not need to pull me out of NZ. I will come and meet you wherever you will be in Oz when I come back to Oz..


----------



## mohindnair

I cannot believe my eyes in 189 visa tracker.
One Syrian guy got CO allocation within 14 days.
How can this be possible??
That too for a Syrian guy..
Is he messing with his date or is he a Syrian guy...
God knows.....


----------



## talexpat

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear talexpat
> 
> In your IMMI account you had provided your email ID only, So whenever you login in to your account, "login successful" email will be triggered to you only not to others(Agent).
> 
> So no issue... Continue with your immi Account. But please don't upload anything without your agent consent.
> 
> 
> Your Visa application is an entity which can be imported in to any number of Immi account.
> 
> 
> My Agent is really Good. She used to create separate IMMI account to every individual clients and provide full freedom to access it. Not all one are like that....


Many thanks for your feedback...

I neither have uploaded anything nor will do it in future, sole purpose of my immi account is just to review status.

Can there really be any technical issues as said by agent due to multiple accounts accessing the same application?

I am only worried about login successful emails...


----------



## Shabzz

anamina said:


> Hi everybody! !! By the grace of God I received my grant today !!!! First entry has to be before may 31st 2015


Congratulations Anamina. Please share your timeline with us. Thank you.


----------



## KNepal

In EOI, we did not include job experience (not long enough to claim points) for occupation used for PR application and did the same for PR application? Did this for EOI and PR application but confused now as with FORM 80 one should be including all the jobs/interns done till date (including the ones relevant to occupation for PR application, but not long enough to claim points). Is everyone doing the same or should we now include a form "saying we may have given wrong information in EOI and PR application by not including the experience not needed for claiming points"??? plz reply


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hi Guys,

Please note that I lodged my application in November 2013. I received request for Form 80 & 1221 by Team 13 which I did in December 2013, then after around 14 months (Jan 2015) I have been contacted by a CO to arrange for PCCs & Medical, which I am arranging now.
I also changed my accommodation in May 2014 (however it is in the same city) for which I could not update DBP.
As I am going to send PCCs and medical to my CO, should I also send him change of address details now? Is there any impact of change in residential address to an application? (I put my office address as address for correspondence).

Best Regards,


----------



## VRS

talexpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My agent sent me an email saying that "due to technical issues that may come in your application because of having your own individual immi-account, I recommend you to discontinue this else AGENT will not be held responsible for any inconvenience."
> 
> I am quite shocked and concludes this as below. :eyebrows:
> 
> I have been doing close follow-up for my case and even pointed out few initial docs not uploaded in my immi-account and he uploaded them right afterwards. Also, regarding yesterday's CO request for Form 80, Meds, PCC , I received a system generated notification from Immi. Thus I called him today and asked if there was any correspondence recved from CO. He replied, BE PATIENT, all correspondence will be shared with you by the end of the day.
> 
> I don't want to discontinue MY account and at the same time do not wanna mess up with him.
> 
> So, If I login into my application just to see progress, will IMMI still generate "login successful" messages to my agent. Secondly, is there any way my agent can see if I still have IMMI account added to my application.



1. You can remove the alert option. 2. You should not discont. your account.


----------



## VRS

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please note that I lodged my application in November 2013. I received request for Form 80 & 1221 by Team 13 which I did in December 2013, then after around 14 months (Jan 2015) I have been contacted by a CO to arrange for PCCs & Medical, which I am arranging now.
> I also changed my accommodation in May 2014 (however it is in the same city) for which I could not update DBP.
> As I am going to send PCCs and medical to my CO, should I also send him change of address details now? Is there any impact of change in residential address to an application? (I put my office address as address for correspondence).
> 
> Best Regards,


Hi, It is better you inform them the change of your address.


----------



## JonDoe

*PCC in Bangalore for a Delhi Passport*

Am in Bangalore, India and need to get my PCC. I hold passport that was issued in Delhi. Can someone suggest whats the process of getting a PCC in Bangalore?


----------



## VRS

JonDoe said:


> Am in Bangalore, India and need to get my PCC. I hold passport that was issued in Delhi. Can someone suggest whats the process of getting a PCC in Bangalore?


How long have you been living in Bang, do you have necessary documentation of rental agreement made with your apartment/Villa owner (if you are on rent).


----------



## kamave

*On Track for 189*

Got the IELTS results this morning. I was queasy, since I had < 3 weeks to prepare for the exam; but very gratified with the scores: L-9, R-8.5, W-8.5, S-8.5 :dance:

Planning to apply for EOI(189) in the next day or two with 75 points. Good luck everyone! 

Wondering is the number(16 characters in total) on the results preview page, is same as the IELTS test reference number on the test result form(which I yet to receive)? Please let me know.

Best,
K


----------



## JonDoe

VRS said:


> How long have you been living in Bang, do you have necessary documentation of rental agreement made with your apartment/Villa owner (if you are on rent).


Have been for more than 10 years and would have the rental agreements.


----------



## talexpat

VRS said:


> 1. You can remove the alert option. 2. You should not discont. your account.


Thanks for your reply.

Removing the alerts will also stop sending successful login alerts to my agent's email address as well or just my personal email address (registered in my ImmiAcount)?


----------



## gurumurthal

mohindnair said:


> Thanks man!!!!!!
> I was thinking of the same...
> Well I am booking my tickets immediately...........


Just wait to book till 24th-26th Jan.
Jet airways giving 25 % discount for travel between March 1, 2015 and September 30, 2015.

Jet Airways | Book Online


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*Ict busineess analyst*



netspy said:


> Thank you expatriate..I am able to get 65 points now
> IELTS(all sections more than 7) so 10 points
> Age: 30 points
> Qualifications 15 points
> and experience being less than 8 years as of now 10 points
> 
> So if I read all the comments it might be better to apply now and if by February I do not receive the call, update the EOI again.
> I see ICT business analyst category is quite full and there was a backlog if I understood. Did someone receive a call for ICT business analyst on the 23rd jan invites?


Yes I did receive invite...


----------



## netspy

Hello Prasad... Thanks for the response. Can you let me know how many points you had while submitting the Eoi? Also in the eoi I assume we only have to fill in the acs assessed degree not 10th and 12th details?


----------



## VRS

JonDoe said:


> Have been for more than 10 years and would have the rental agreements.


then you will have no problem. Take your appointment online and walk in with necessary docs. In case you have any silly doubt please call passport seva kendra on 1800-252-1800.
Good luck bro!


----------



## VRS

talexpat said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Removing the alerts will also stop sending successful login alerts to my agent's email address as well or just my personal email address (registered in my ImmiAcount)?


brother, first of all, alert will be sent to only registered email id, there is no option to register 2 ids i suppose. So please do not do away with your alerts.

They are important.


----------



## talexpat

VRS said:


> brother, first of all, alert will be sent to only registered email id, there is no option to register 2 ids i suppose. So please do not do away with your alerts.
> 
> They are important.


Thanks a lot everyone for your quick and valuable feedback !!!

I am wondering about the intentions of my agent for asking me to discontinue my account.


----------



## sivakumar s s

mohindnair said:


> Thanks brother Sivakumar....
> No man I am not willing to stay in Auckland after Dec 2015. My course will get over by Nov 30,2015.
> After that I will be to Oz for jobs. Why I selected NZ is bcoz its cheaper to study than Oz and also easier to apply for jobs than sitting in India.
> Also now my fees is only 4.7 lakhs INR due to PR visa. Earlier it was 18.8 lakhs.
> Well you will not need to pull me out of NZ. I will come and meet you wherever you will be in Oz when I come back to Oz..


Big deal dear,

PR saved your wallet.......

Keep in touch once reached in NZ....

all the best Mohind.


----------



## sagarvb

VRS said:


> Dear Sagar, Kindly update the tracker as Sagar. Newbee will be confusing to keep track. Better use one name bro!


updated.


----------



## onthemove2015

*Timelines*

Hi All!

Not sure if I am able to update the footer yet, but here are my timelines. I will update it into the footer asap as i can.

*Process start:* Oct 2013 (For Me, Mrs and Baby)
*VETASSESS Application: *3-Jan-2014
*VETASSESS Result: *14-May-2014
*IELTS: *26-Jun-2014 (Minimum 7 in each achieved)
*SA State Sponsorship EOI Lodged:* 7-Jul-2014
*Invitation for 190 Visa:* 11-Aug-2014
*Visa Application Submitted:* 9-Oct-2014
*Medical: *25-Oct-2014
*CO allocated and requested for SG and MY PCC: *3-Dec-2014
*Singapore PCC: *29-Dec-2014
*Malaysia PCC: *14-Jan-2015
*GRANT: *20-Jan-2015
First entry planned: 1-Oct-2015
Fly for good: Jul-2016


----------



## amitisyours

*EOI Submission Query (Points Calculation)*

Hi,

I am a new member and I have few queries for EOI submission, I am really a border case in every aspect  . I need help with points calculation for my EOI submission and query on Visa Invitation.

*My profile* : ANZOCO : 261313 , IELTS: L:8, R:7.5, S:7.5, W:6.5 ( BAND 6 ), Age 32 yrs 11 month
Exp: Total 11+, ACS skill date :"Dec-2006"

My tentative points calculation as below
Age: 30 + Education: 15 + Experience: 15 (If I am deemed fit for 8+ yrs)

My queries are below.

1. *Experience*
I have total 11+ yrs experience and I have my ACS done which specifies my skill date as Dec-2006. My ACS letter is dated "9-Dec-2014". Its right at the border, though ACS guys deducted 3 years from my profile and I have proper documents for the same. Question is *can I claim 8+ yrs* experience category?

2. Age.
I will be turning *33 on 21st Feb, i.e 3 weeks from now*. As I understand points are calculated on day of Invitation, so will it be fine if I apply EOI today and wait to be lucky to get invited before I turn 33?
a. What is a probability of getting invite within 3 weeks?
b. what happens if I get Invite after my 33rd Birthday?

3. IELTS
a. Shall I go for revaluation of IELTS as only my writing score is 6.5  , rest all is 7+ !. Will it make sense to go for IELTS reval and then apply again?
b. Does it make sense for IELTS re verification or shall I attempt it again?

Thanks !

PS: Please Let me know if I have posted this on wrong thread or section.


----------



## anonimus

You can just submit your EOI and it should be computed automatically. Just make sure to not over declare any of your details.


----------



## deepslas

thanks all the members here for clearing my doubts especially VRS.
I only have 2 years of relevant experience which ACS deducted and given me relevant degree.
But at the time of submitting eoi they asked about employement.
I submitted without filling any details of experience as I have none according to ACS.
Do i need to update my eoi and put 2 years experience or can I leave it as it is.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Once your posted 5 or 10 posts, you will get permission to edit signature....



onthemove2015 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Not sure if I am able to update the footer yet, but here are my timelines. I will update it into the footer asap as i can.
> 
> *Process start:* Oct 2013 (For Me, Mrs and Baby)
> *VETASSESS Application: *3-Jan-2014
> *VETASSESS Result: *14-May-2014
> *IELTS: *26-Jun-2014 (Minimum 7 in each achieved)
> *SA State Sponsorship EOI Lodged:* 7-Jul-2014
> *Invitation for 190 Visa:* 11-Aug-2014
> *Visa Application Submitted:* 9-Oct-2014
> *Medical: *25-Oct-2014
> *CO allocated and requested for SG and MY PCC: *3-Dec-2014
> *Singapore PCC: *29-Dec-2014
> *Malaysia PCC: *14-Jan-2015
> *GRANT: *20-Jan-2015
> First entry planned: 1-Oct-2015
> Fly for good: Jul-2016


----------



## sivakumar s s

After 3 years deduction, Exactly how much work experience you have .....which will be considered for points


Points will be valid at the time of invitation

If you have 8+ years before you turn 33.... proceed with EOI immediately 
Also, If you have luck and got invite before you turn 33 it is good.

otherwise it will be BIG STAKE.

Try to score from PTE-A or try once again

All the best



amitisyours said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new member and I have few queries for EOI submission, I am really a border case in every aspect  . I need help with points calculation for my EOI submission and query on Visa Invitation.
> 
> *My profile* : ANZOCO : 261313 , IELTS: L:8, R:7.5, S:7.5, W:6.5 ( BAND 6 ), Age 32 yrs 11 month
> Exp: Total 11+, ACS skill date :"Dec-2006"
> 
> My tentative points calculation as below
> Age: 30 + Education: 15 + Experience: 15 (If I am deemed fit for 8+ yrs)
> 
> My queries are below.
> 
> 1. *Experience*
> I have total 11+ yrs experience and I have my ACS done which specifies my skill date as Dec-2006. My ACS letter is dated "9-Dec-2014". Its right at the border, though ACS guys deducted 3 years from my profile and I have proper documents for the same. Question is *can I claim 8+ yrs* experience category?
> 
> 2. Age.
> I will be turning *33 on 21st Feb, i.e 3 weeks from now*. As I understand points are calculated on day of Invitation, so will it be fine if I apply EOI today and wait to be lucky to get invited before I turn 33?
> a. What is a probability of getting invite within 3 weeks?
> b. what happens if I get Invite after my 33rd Birthday?
> 
> 3. IELTS
> a. Shall I go for revaluation of IELTS as only my writing score is 6.5  , rest all is 7+ !. Will it make sense to go for IELTS reval and then apply again?
> b. Does it make sense for IELTS re verification or shall I attempt it again?
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> PS: Please Let me know if I have posted this on wrong thread or section.


----------



## onthemove2015

sivakumar s s said:


> Once your posted 5 or 10 posts, you will get permission to edit signature....


Noted Sivakumar and thanks.

Forgot to add, my ANZSCO was 223311 (Training and Development Professional)


----------



## Auzidreamer

onthemove2015 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Not sure if I am able to update the footer yet, but here are my timelines. I will update it into the footer asap as i can.
> 
> *Process start:* Oct 2013 (For Me, Mrs and Baby)
> *VETASSESS Application: *3-Jan-2014
> *VETASSESS Result: *14-May-2014
> *IELTS: *26-Jun-2014 (Minimum 7 in each achieved)
> *SA State Sponsorship EOI Lodged:* 7-Jul-2014
> *Invitation for 190 Visa:* 11-Aug-2014
> *Visa Application Submitted:* 9-Oct-2014
> *Medical: *25-Oct-2014
> *CO allocated and requested for SG and MY PCC: *3-Dec-2014
> *Singapore PCC: *29-Dec-2014
> *Malaysia PCC: *14-Jan-2015
> *GRANT: *20-Jan-2015
> First entry planned: 1-Oct-2015
> Fly for good: Jul-2016


Congratz..Enloy the moments..:second:
Mention ur occupation.


----------



## onthemove2015

Auzidreamer said:


> Congratz..Enloy the moments..:second:
> Mention ur occupation.


Thanks! ANZSCO 223311 (Training and Development Professional)


----------



## VRS

deepslas said:


> thanks all the members here for clearing my doubts especially VRS.
> I only have 2 years of relevant experience which ACS deducted and given me relevant degree.
> But at the time of submitting eoi they asked about employement.
> I submitted without filling any details of experience as I have none according to ACS.
> Do i need to update my eoi and put 2 years experience or can I leave it as it is.


Please refer this to Sivakumar s s. I think you have to show your experience of 2 years.


----------



## VRS

onthemove2015 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Not sure if I am able to update the footer yet, but here are my timelines. I will update it into the footer asap as i can.
> 
> Process start: Oct 2013 (For Me, Mrs and Baby)
> VETASSESS Application: 3-Jan-2014
> VETASSESS Result: 14-May-2014
> IELTS: 26-Jun-2014 (Minimum 7 in each achieved)
> SA State Sponsorship EOI Lodged: 7-Jul-2014
> Invitation for 190 Visa: 11-Aug-2014
> Visa Application Submitted: 9-Oct-2014
> Medical: 25-Oct-2014
> CO allocated and requested for SG and MY PCC: 3-Dec-2014
> Singapore PCC: 29-Dec-2014
> Malaysia PCC: 14-Jan-2015
> GRANT: 20-Jan-2015
> First entry planned: 1-Oct-2015
> Fly for good: Jul-2016


Congratulations, have great times!


----------



## philip123

arijitmit said:


> Thank you everybody for the precious encouragements.....


HI Arijitmit
Congratulations on the grant. 
Your timeline shows that your landing will be in the last week of Feb 2015 although the grant was issued in Jan 2015 . was this your choice or was it theirs? I'm surprised at the short notice because your PCC and Medicals indicate that you should have had a longer time before your first entry.
Thanks.


----------



## Oz Boy

Hi guys,

Is there any 189 applicant here who applied in or before Aug, 2013 & still waiting? or am I the only one?

I'm losing patience... Still got no clue where the hell is my application stuck in security checks... This wait is killing me!


----------



## BRam111

Oz Boy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any 189 applicant here who applied in or before Aug, 2013 & still waiting? or am I the only one?
> 
> I'm losing patience... Still got no clue where the hell is my application stuck in security checks... This wait is killing me!


Sorry for your case. Did you contact your CO? What is his reply?

Ram


----------



## fly2shashi

Oz Boy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any 189 applicant here who applied in or before Aug, 2013 & still waiting? or am I the only one?
> 
> I'm losing patience... Still got no clue where the hell is my application stuck in security checks... This wait is killing me!


Processing timelines for 189 for high risk countries is usually between 12 to 18 months however, few folks recently have got their grants in 6 months or so. Differs case by case.

Considering you have applied in *Aug, 2013*, you might hear something very soon, hang in there buddy.


----------



## fly2shashi

talexpat said:


> Thanks a lot everyone for your quick and valuable feedback !!!
> 
> I am wondering about the intentions of my agent for asking me to discontinue my account.


Well, obviously there are two reasons why your agent knows you have imported your application in another account. One, You might have updated something. Second, you mentioned your agent that you are seeing that few of the documents are not uploaded yet (May be he is feeling insecure? and some don't like advises unfortunately).

1. Don't remove the application from your account and do not update anything in the imported application without letting your agent know.

2. Explain your agent that you are only tracking your application without updating anything. After all you are paying him and you want to have a control over your application by tracking the progress, there is nothing wrong in it.


----------



## BRam111

fly2shashi said:


> Processing timelines for 189 for high risk countries is usually between 12 to 18 months however, few folks recently have got their grants in 6 months or so. Differs case by case.
> 
> Considering you have applied in *Aug, 2013*, you might hear something very soon, hang in there buddy.


Hi

I did not understand when you saud 12 to 18 months. Check the below link..it says for 189 processing time is 3 months.

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.html


----------



## talexpat

fly2shashi said:


> Well, obviously there are two reasons why your agent knows you have imported your application in another account. One, You might have updated something. Second, you mentioned your agent that you are seeing that few of the documents are not uploaded yet (May be he is feeling insecure? and some don't like advises unfortunately).
> 
> 1. Don't remove the application from your account and do not update anything in the imported application without letting your agent know.
> 
> 2. Explain your agent that you are only tracking your application without updating anything. After all you are paying him and you want to have a control over your application by tracking the progress, there is nothing wrong in it.


Dear Fly,

I have not updated anything by myself into ImmiAccount nor do I plan to touch anything in future. Hmm, I just pointed out a couple of basic docs earlier and told him to upload ASAP since my case was nearing CO allocation. 

Yes, nothing wrong in knowing the direct status of MY application as well as seeing the status of each document (Received/ Recommended). Also, i was able to see if my Medical was received by DIBP. 

I shall NOT discontinue my application and will never give reference from ImmiAccount to my agent so that he don't get irritated. He sparked off when I told him about receiving "Correspondence related to your ImmiAccount transaction has been sent" system generated message prior to him informing me about CO request.

Everything was fine until this rude final stage officer from AGENT came in....

Poor desi mentality and so is ESC mandatory for us.... :confused2:


----------



## KNepal

"In EOI, we did not include job experience (not long enough to claim points) for occupation (civil engineer) and did the same for PR application? but confused now as with FORM 80 one should be including all the jobs/interns done till date (including the ones relevant to occupation (civil engineer) for PR application, but not long enough to claim points). Is everyone doing the same or should we now include a form "saying we may have given wrong information in EOI and PR application by not including the experience not needed for claiming points"??? Plz reply


Can some suggest us on this?


----------



## ana2teach

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear ana2teach
> 
> First step Apply EOI
> Second step Apply State Sponsorship with EOI reference number
> 
> Wait for Invite (Once SS is approved instantly you will get EOI from skill select)
> 
> *Golden Step: Apply VISA*
> 
> Hope now you will have clear picture......


Thank you very much. I will lodge my applications next week.


----------



## mohindnair

gurumurthal said:


> Just wait to book till 24th-26th Jan.
> Jet airways giving 25 % discount for travel between March 1, 2015 and September 30, 2015.
> 
> Jet Airways | Book Online


Thanks man for your reply...
I have to reach Auckland on Feb 22 on any cost...
I have booked a ticket to Perth where one friend staying there will pick me up.
This I am doing to validate my PR visa to enter NZ through Oz PR.
I will reach Perth on Feb 21 morning 8:00 am.
I have to book a ticket from there to Auckland and found one ie. Qantas Airways. at night 11:40 and will reach Auckland on Feb 22 12:50 in afternoon.
I just had one query.

Well Sivakumar!!!!
Whats up???
When are you planning to leave to Oz..
Sorry man nowadays a bit busy am I am preparing for my departure, talking to guys for a rented home in Auckland, part time job,etc.etc.
Also has to do some shopping for the same..
Plus I have put my letters in current organization and there are some formalities before leaving to be done by Jan 31st...


----------



## mohindnair

sivakumar s s said:


> After 3 years deduction, Exactly how much work experience you have .....which will be considered for points
> 
> 
> Points will be valid at the time of invitation
> 
> If you have 8+ years before you turn 33.... proceed with EOI immediately
> Also, If you have luck and got invite before you turn 33 it is good.
> 
> otherwise it will be BIG STAKE.
> 
> Try to score from PTE-A or try once again
> 
> All the best


Dear Freind,
Please don't go for IELTS revaluation..
It sucks.. Only you lose money..
One of my friend has done that.. He paid Rs.5700 and he got a revaluation report with no change after 40 days. better you give a fresh test and have the result within 13 days..
Also you can try with PTE..


----------



## mohindnair

sivakumar s s said:


> Big deal dear,
> 
> PR saved your wallet.......
> 
> Keep in touch once reached in NZ....
> 
> all the best Mohind.


Yeah I will be in touch!!!!!
Thanks man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oz Boy

fly2shashi said:


> Processing timelines for 189 for high risk countries is usually between 12 to 18 months however, few folks recently have got their grants in 6 months or so. Differs case by case.
> 
> Considering you have applied in *Aug, 2013*, you might hear something very soon, hang in there buddy.


Thanks a lot buddy for your well wishes...Hope what u r saying is true...

Extremely frustrated with their opaque procedures...

All the Best!


----------



## Oz Boy

BRam111 said:


> Sorry for your case. Did you contact your CO? What is his reply?
> 
> Ram


Same pathetic reply "We would contact u if we require anything from you. Your application is undergoing external checks" 


Hearing this crap since last six months!


----------



## KNepal

KNepal said:


> "In EOI, we did not include job experience (not long enough to claim points) for occupation (civil engineer) and did the same for PR application? but confused now as with FORM 80 one should be including all the jobs/interns done till date (including the ones relevant to occupation (civil engineer) for PR application, but not long enough to claim points). Is everyone doing the same or should we now include a form "saying we may have given wrong information in EOI and PR application by not including the experience not needed for claiming points"??? Plz reply
> 
> 
> Can some suggest us on this?


Sorry for the higher font, I am new to this forum, don't know if my post is visible, being new don't know the rules...hope i m doing it right


----------



## Oz Boy

mohindnair said:


> Dear Freind,
> Please don't go for IELTS revaluation..
> It sucks.. Only you lose money..
> One of my friend has done that.. He paid Rs.5700 and he got a revaluation report with no change after 40 days. better you give a fresh test and have the result within 13 days..
> Also you can try with PTE..


Correct! they hardly change the results ...

It's actually a matter of ego!


----------



## mohindnair

Hi Sivakumar
This post especially directed to you.
Today I met one fellow at my organization who was telling me that one of his relatives went to Oz as a civil engineer and started working in Melbourne. He had gone in 2006 to Melbourne.
The gentleman then got a PR visa and then after learning a lot about applying of this visa, he left his job and took interest in working with a firm of visa and job applications to Oz & NZ.
Now this guy became a citizen of Oz some 2 years back and has started a fully furnished consulting firm just like Y axis & others in Melbourne.. 
His firm deals with visa applications like ours, job searching, visitor/tourist visas, work visas, even Silver Fern visa of NZ and he has some 25 people working for him...
After hearing this it just clicked to me that you can think of such idea in future and make money out of it than just giving free advice to guys like us in Forum...
Just think on it man...
Some extra money out of efforts is not bad.........


----------



## sivakumar s s

deepslas said:


> thanks all the members here for clearing my doubts especially VRS.
> I only have 2 years of relevant experience which ACS deducted and given me relevant degree.
> But at the time of submitting eoi they asked about employement.
> I submitted without filling any details of experience as I have none according to ACS.
> Do i need to update my eoi and put 2 years experience or can I leave it as it is.


Dear 

To claim points one should have at least 3 years for 5 points.

In your case, as ACS deducted your 2 years, So you are very much worried to add this or not.

*Please do add this experience in the EOI but select IRRELEVANT radio button, So that it will not affect EOI points.*


All the best dear.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

BRam111 said:


> Hi
> 
> I did not understand when you saud 12 to 18 months. Check the below link..it says for 189 processing time is 3 months.
> 
> https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.html


*Dear BRAM
Minimum is 3 months and max is 12 months.

Again case to case it is vary.

Nowadays, we are lucky to get it 50-60 days.....


*


----------



## sivakumar s s

Me too dear Mohind,

Starting to Adelaide on March Ist week....

Very busy in shopping mania and settling things.

Wait for release date in company, Based on that will book the ticket.

Need to prepare my CV and other job related stuffs......

Thanks for thinking about me......




mohindnair said:


> Thanks man for your reply...
> I have to reach Auckland on Feb 22 on any cost...
> I have booked a ticket to Perth where one friend staying there will pick me up.
> This I am doing to validate my PR visa to enter NZ through Oz PR.
> I will reach Perth on Feb 21 morning 8:00 am.
> I have to book a ticket from there to Auckland and found one ie. Qantas Airways. at night 11:40 and will reach Auckland on Feb 22 12:50 in afternoon.
> I just had one query.
> 
> Well Sivakumar!!!!
> Whats up???
> When are you planning to leave to Oz..
> Sorry man nowadays a bit busy am I am preparing for my departure, talking to guys for a rented home in Auckland, part time job,etc.etc.
> Also has to do some shopping for the same..
> Plus I have put my letters in current organization and there are some formalities before leaving to be done by Jan 31st...


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear Mohind,

Nice to hear the guy who well settled in Melbourne. Thanks for letting me know.

At present, I am free with less work and so I would able to help new aspirants.

May not be the same with a hectic job in Oz. But still would like to continue in spare time and on weekends....

My ambitions are quite different Mohind will let you once time has come. Hope we will be in touch..... 

A Decent salary from good organisation, enough savings, spending time with family and doing something to the society in spare time.

*I hope, I will have good, bright and Prosperous future in Adelaide. *




mohindnair said:


> Hi Sivakumar
> This post especially directed to you.
> Today I met one fellow at my organization who was telling me that one of his relatives went to Oz as a civil engineer and started working in Melbourne. He had gone in 2006 to Melbourne.
> The gentleman then got a PR visa and then after learning a lot about applying of this visa, he left his job and took interest in working with a firm of visa and job applications to Oz & NZ.
> Now this guy became a citizen of Oz some 2 years back and has started a fully furnished consulting firm just like Y axis & others in Melbourne..
> His firm deals with visa applications like ours, job searching, visitor/tourist visas, work visas, even Silver Fern visa of NZ and he has some 25 people working for him...
> After hearing this it just clicked to me that you can think of such idea in future and make money out of it than just giving free advice to guys like us in Forum...
> Just think on it man...
> Some extra money out of efforts is not bad.........


----------



## BRam111

KNepal said:


> Sorry for the higher font, I am new to this forum, don't know if my post is visible, being new don't know the rules...hope i m doing it right


Your question is visible. Sorry, I can not help you as I am yet to file EOI. Please wait for some one to reply or re-post again.

Ram


----------



## cantthinkofone

fly2shashi said:


> Processing timelines for 189 for high risk countries is usually between 12 to 18 months however, few folks recently have got their grants in 6 months or so. Differs case by case.
> 
> Considering you have applied in *Aug, 2013*, you might hear something very soon, hang in there buddy.


Processing time is 12-18 months.. really? But I saw many from India receiving direct grants 2-3 months after lodging visa?

How about for low risk country.. how fast is processing?


----------



## gireeshoft

Hi all

Can any one tell me is there a cap limit for all occupations and its inclusive of the State sponsored visas ? from which site can I get the current position of this?.


----------



## sivakumar s s

gireeshoft said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can any one tell me is there a cap limit for all occupations and its inclusive of the State sponsored visas ? from which site can I get the current position of this?.


Best site to find all details related to SOL and CSOL of all states is

*https://www.anzscosearch.com/*


----------



## UU!

Hi Fellows...

In couple of days I will be flying to Melbourne... I'm confused about the amount of cash we can carry along... I know one has to declare any thing equal or above 10K AUD... we are a family of 4... 2 adults, 1 child (3 Yrs) and 1 Infant (6 Months)... 

Please let me know how much cash in AUD we can carry along without declaring it to customs... I'm intending to carry 6~7K AUD per person....

Secondly, does the gold ornaments also counts to the the funds one is carrying along?

BR...


----------



## BRam111

UU! said:


> Hi Fellows...
> 
> In couple of days I will be flying to Melbourne... I'm confused about the amount of cash we can carry along... I know one has to declare any thing equal or above 10K AUD... we are a family of 4... 2 adults, 1 child (3 Yrs) and 1 Infant (6 Months)...
> 
> Please let me know how much cash in AUD we can carry along without declaring it to customs... I'm intending to carry 6~7K AUD per person....
> 
> Secondly, does the gold ornaments also counts to the the funds one is carrying along?
> 
> BR...


Based on my previous experience ....

Why do not you carry in a Indian bank AUD card, this way you need not worry about declaration in customs. After landing in Australia open a bank account and transfer the money from Indian bank AUD card to your Australian bank account.

Opening a bank account in Australia is 30 mins job. All you need is a passport.

Yes gold counts. It is good not to carry heavy gold ornaments. You have to declare them both in Indian airport as they may ask for receipts when you return back. Minimal ornaments like mangalsutra etc are ok...


----------



## sivakumar s s

UU! said:


> Hi Fellows...
> 
> In couple of days I will be flying to Melbourne... I'm confused about the amount of cash we can carry along... I know one has to declare any thing equal or above 10K AUD... we are a family of 4... 2 adults, 1 child (3 Yrs) and 1 Infant (6 Months)...
> 
> Please let me know how much cash in AUD we can carry along without declaring it to customs... I'm intending to carry 6~7K AUD per person....
> 
> Secondly, does the gold ornaments also counts to the the funds one is carrying along?
> 
> BR...


Dear UU,

Bram already provides useful suggestions.

Anything (Cash + gold ornaments) worth above 10k need to be declare at Customs.

To add:

Why to carry that much cash in hand? Any how after landing Oz you are going to deposit that cash in Bank only.

Simple way: Open any Australian bank account in online which is really hassle free and wire transfer it from your local bank account to Oz bank account.
[If you are from India USE Bookmyforex.com]

Oz Bank A/c: Huge money can be transfer in to it. (you could withdraw money once it is activated after your personal verification done bank branch at Oz.) [Use same name as in the passport]
Cash : 5k is more than enough for a family in initial days.
Travel Card: 1-2K if you wish, But still it is expensive when compare to other mode.
Traveller cheques: 1-2k if you wish...


----------



## mohindnair

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear UU,
> 
> Bram already provides useful suggestions.
> 
> Anything (Cash + gold ornaments) worth above 10k need to be declare at Customs.
> 
> To add:
> 
> Why to carry that much cash in hand? Any how after landing Oz you are going to deposit that cash in Bank only.
> 
> Simple way: Open any Australian bank account in online which is really hassle free and wire transfer it from your local bank account to Oz bank account.
> [If you are from India USE Bookmyforex.com]
> 
> Oz Bank A/c: Huge money can be transfer in to it. (you could withdraw money once it is activated after your personal verification done bank branch at Oz.) [Use same name as in the passport]
> Cash : 5k is more than enough for a family in initial days.
> Travel Card: 1-2K if you wish, But still it is expensive when compare to other mode.
> Traveller cheques: 1-2k if you wish...


Hi Sivakumar
Happy to hear that you are planning to go to Adelaide in Mar 2015. Hope that you have started searching for jobs. Well very happy to hear about your habits and liking.
Well my suggestion would be that try to plan to go to Oz after the World Cup.
Tickets have sky rocketed now. Yesterday morning I booked a ticket from Mumbai To Perth as told earlier to meet one of my friend there and also validate my visa to go to NZ.
So, thought of booking the ticket to Auckland a day later but in the evening, I say the ticket price has increased by 2000 rs due to less seat availability. But fortunately I got another flight from Perth about 12 hours after my first flight landing at Perth and I booked the same and will reach Auckland on 22 Feb 8 am..
I was just checking the tickets in April and May are cheaper. You can come and go to Sydney within 50000. Here I had to shell 58000 only for one side from Mumbai to Auckland.
There is a guy who is also to Auckland and he had to shell 78000 bcoz he didn't has a transit visa to Oz..


----------



## mohindnair

Hi Guys
Hi Sivakumar
I also has this doubt about how much money should I take with me??
I have to go to Oz first and then within 12 hours has to go to NZ.
Please help..
Also needed some links of finding part time jobs & a rented flat in Auckland....


----------



## mohindnair

Hi Guys
Hi Sivakumar
Also needed one more help of like food items I can take To NZ.
NZ is very strict about bringing cooked foods. Pickle is a straight no. They normally accept cereals .
I just wanted to know whether things like some masala powder, chilli powder, spices are allowed.
Also some fried items like banana chips,ladoos and other sweets, etc are allowed.
Mom's insisting for taking some.
So just want to know that whether these things don't end in dustbins..


----------



## BRam111

mohindnair said:


> Hi Guys
> Hi Sivakumar
> Also needed one more help of like food items I can take To NZ.
> NZ is very strict about bringing cooked foods. Pickle is a straight no. They normally accept cereals .
> I just wanted to know whether things like some masala powder, chilli powder, spices are allowed.
> Also some fried items like banana chips,ladoos and other sweets, etc are allowed.
> Mom's insisting for taking some.
> So just want to know that whether these things don't end in dustbins..


Hi Mohindnair

The thumb rule should be Aus/NS customs does not allow any thing that can get rotten in few days. First time when I traveled to Sydney they did not allow pea nuts as they are not fried. Any nuts/cereals should be fried. 

Pickles are not allowed as they contain bacteria. 

Masalas/spices are fine. I got them packed and sealed well. 

No milk sweets as per the thumb rule. I think ladoos may come into the same category. Chips are fine, but packed chips with ingredients listed on the pack are better as it is more clear for the customs.

Make sure you declare every thing when you land. Airlines provides a declaration card in the flight before landing. 

Ram


----------



## mohindnair

BRam111 said:


> Hi Mohindnair
> 
> The thumb rule should be Aus/NS customs does not allow any thing that can get rotten in few days. First time when I traveled to Sydney they did not allow pea nuts as they are not fried. Any nuts/cereals should be fried.
> 
> Pickles are not allowed as they contain bacteria.
> 
> Masalas/spices are fine. I got them packed and sealed well.
> 
> No milk sweets as per the thumb rule. I think ladoos may come into the same category. Chips are fine, but packed chips with ingredients listed on the pack are better as it is more clear for the customs.
> 
> Make sure you declare every thing when you land. Airlines provides a declaration card in the flight before landing.
> 
> Ram


Thanks man!!!!!!!!!
Well you are telling that cereals should be fried. That means cereals like wheat, rice cannot be taken without being fried.. Can you please reply..


----------



## mohindnair

Hi guys ,
I also have a question about how to open an account in NZ and also transfer almost 3 lakh rupees to that account?
Tomorrow I am thinking of buying a pressure cooker, few utensils like fry pan and a kitchen knife.
I have this doubt can I take a kitchen knife (in check in luggage)???


----------



## BRam111

mohindnair said:


> Thanks man!!!!!!!!!
> Well you are telling that cereals should be fried. That means cereals like wheat, rice cannot be taken without being fried.. Can you please reply..


Rice is fine but will be checked for any foreign objects at customs. I never brought rice, in fact rice price is $14 per 5 KG(Basmathi the one I generally buy here.) Sona masoori is a bit costlier. You better get some thing else than rice as you can not bring more quantity of rice whihc covers a significant number of days. Also, I do not see a big price difference when compared to India and Australia. I am from India and price of rice may differ from your place to my place. So go with your own calculations.

Ram


----------



## BRam111

mohindnair said:


> Hi guys ,
> I also have a question about how to open an account in NZ and also transfer almost 3 lakh rupees to that account?
> Tomorrow I am thinking of buying a pressure cooker, few utensils like fry pan and a kitchen knife.
> I have this doubt can I take a kitchen knife (in check in luggage)???



Knife in check in luggage is fine.

Ram


----------



## mohindnair

BRam111 said:


> Rice is fine but will be checked for any foreign objects at customs. I never brought rice, in fact rice price is $14 per 5 KG(Basmathi the one I generally buy here.) Sona masoori is a bit costlier. You better get some thing else than rice as you can not bring more quantity of rice whihc covers a significant number of days. Also, I do not see a big price difference when compared to India and Australia. I am from India and price of rice may differ from your place to my place. So go with your own calculations.
> 
> Ram


Ok...
Thanks Ram for your advice..
I was thinking of carrying some 2-3 kg rice as for first few days it would be easier than search around for the same...


----------



## mohindnair

BRam111 said:


> Knife in check in luggage is fine.
> 
> Ram


Ok...
I had confirmed this with one guy staying in Sydney because he told me that knife, pressure cooker and utensils are very costly as compared to India and take them before you come...


----------



## louisam

mohindnair said:


> Hi guys ,
> I also have a question about how to open an account in NZ and also transfer almost 3 lakh rupees to that account?
> Tomorrow I am thinking of buying a pressure cooker, few utensils like fry pan and a kitchen knife.
> I have this doubt can I take a kitchen knife (in check in luggage)???


@ mohindnair You can open account with Kiwibank, ASB, ANZ, BNZ, TSB etc before landing and transfer money. All these banks have migration account opening facilities.

Try to minimise the food items and utensils you bring because you get most of this things and it adds up to your weight  

Knives can be placed in check-in bag, but most airlines advises sharp items to be sheathed or covered properly so that stays safely inside bag than damage your bag or the person who handles the bag.


----------



## BRam111

mohindnair said:


> Ok...
> I had confirmed this with one guy staying in Sydney because he told me that knife, pressure cooker and utensils are very costly as compared to India and take them before you come...


Yes, they are costlier better get them from India. I did the same. What is your weight limit? Which air lines did you book? I always book Singapore which gives around 30 + KGs.

Also fro bank check the below link...

Set up a bank account from overseas | International & Migrant - Westpac NZ

Ram


----------



## netspy

Hello,
I have few queries regarding ACS letter and EOI before I submit the EOI asap. Your help is much appreciated.

My ACS letter reads as below, and looking at the wording I can only consider experience from February 2007 or can I include January 2007 also when calculating the experience? If I include January 2007 I will be still 1 month short of 8 years and if dont I will be short by 2 months.
Current points add up to 65 If I am calculating correctly:
Age: 30, IELTS-10 (all 7), Qualification: 15, Exp :10 (less than 8 years more than 5)...


Second query is on the EOI itself. Should we include 10th and 12th grade details as well as it asks for secondary education and if so what should be the option I should choose from the dropdown as they are not assessed by ACS etc.


ACS letter:
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the
ANZSCO Code. 
Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your BACHELOR OF ENGINEERING from XXX University completed August 2003 has been 
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 

The following employment after January 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 
Dates: 04/04 - 09/10 (6yrs 5mths) 
Position: Senior Associate 
Employer: XXX 
Country: XXX

Dates: 11/10 - 09/13 (2yrs 10mths) 
Position: Senior Business Analyst / Delivery Manager 
Employer: XXX
Country: XXX

Dates: 09/13 - 12/14 (1yrs 3mths) 
Position: Senior Business Analyst / Delivery Lead 
Employer: XXX
Country: XXX

Cheers!


----------



## talexpat

Hi,

If we wire transfer money to Australian bank accounts, wouldn't there be massive deductions as in case of any USD/AUD international transfers but we have no other choice right?

Any suggestion which way is cheaper?

Saudi account to Australian account OR Pakistani account to Australian account

The reason I am asking above question is money transfer is from Saudi to Pakistani bank accounts is easy, no hidden charges and good rates, understanding between banks done to favor cash inflow to Pakistan.

Also, is it possible in Oz too to open bank account before landing?


----------



## talexpat

Dears,

Regarding the first documents request by my CO, it is without 28 days deadline? OR my agent has edited the official pdf p)

Is it all fine? I had a perception that every request of CO has to be fulfilled in 28 days max or genuine reason otherwise.


----------



## gireeshoft

Thank u Mr Sivakumar



sivakumar s s said:


> Best site to find all details related to SOL and CSOL of all states is
> 
> *https://www.anzscosearch.com/*


Thank u Mr. Sivakumar SS

Dear Sivakumar

Planned for medical this week .. any advice? 
Further there is any time limit for doing medicals?
actually 03rd Jan they have generated the HAP ID, agent mailed me on 13 Jan. we (All 4 family members) couldn't do it because of various reasons.


----------



## TheExpatriate

talexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> If we wire transfer money to Australian bank accounts, wouldn't there be massive deductions as in case of any USD/AUD international transfers but we have no other choice right?
> 
> Any suggestion which way is cheaper?
> 
> Saudi account to Australian account OR Pakistani account to Australian account
> 
> The reason I am asking above question is money transfer is from Saudi to Pakistani bank accounts is easy, no hidden charges and good rates, understanding between banks done to favor cash inflow to Pakistan.
> 
> Also, is it possible in Oz too to open bank account before landing?


Cheapest way would be : 

Saudi SAR account --> Saudi AUD Account --> Australian AUD Account


and yes, I opened an account before landing


----------



## talexpat

TheExpatriate said:


> Cheapest way would be :
> 
> Saudi SAR account --> Saudi AUD Account --> Australian AUD Account
> 
> 
> and yes, I opened an account before landing


Thanks buddy! I would search possibility of opening AUS currency account here. Do you have any experience or first hand information? 

As far as I know, Commonwealth Bank is the most popular bank in AUS. I shall visit its website soon.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear mohind,

Yeah tickets (flight + accommodation)are rocketing due to the world cup.

Luckily, As I am booking through direct airlines Website (Singapore Airlines) in fact tickets are bit reduced to 700 INR.

But same when i checked with other travel site like MakeMyTrip it is rocketed to 1500 inr..

Ha ha ha.......

Job searching yet to start rigorously. Now shopping and other preparations are going on....



mohindnair said:


> Hi Sivakumar
> Happy to hear that you are planning to go to Adelaide in Mar 2015. Hope that you have started searching for jobs. Well very happy to hear about your habits and liking.
> Well my suggestion would be that try to plan to go to Oz after the World Cup.
> Tickets have sky rocketed now. Yesterday morning I booked a ticket from Mumbai To Perth as told earlier to meet one of my friend there and also validate my visa to go to NZ.
> So, thought of booking the ticket to Auckland a day later but in the evening, I say the ticket price has increased by 2000 rs due to less seat availability. But fortunately I got another flight from Perth about 12 hours after my first flight landing at Perth and I booked the same and will reach Auckland on 22 Feb 8 am..
> I was just checking the tickets in April and May are cheaper. You can come and go to Sydney within 50000. Here I had to shell 58000 only for one side from Mumbai to Auckland.
> There is a guy who is also to Auckland and he had to shell 78000 bcoz he didn't has a transit visa to Oz..


----------



## TheExpatriate

talexpat said:


> Thanks buddy! I would search possibility of opening AUS currency account here. Do you have any experience or first hand information?
> 
> As far as I know, Commonwealth Bank is the most popular bank in AUS. I shall visit its website soon.


a friend of mine opened an AUD account in SABB to send some money to my account in Australia


----------



## sreenithk

*Job search*

Hi All,
Has anyone searched job from India. have you applied and was successful in getting any response/calls? I am planning to move in April, and was wondering if its possible to get some calls before. It will be a good interview experience and if i get lucky to get some kind of offer before i move. Please share your thoughts/ideas.

thanks
SK


----------



## JonDoe

*Payment Mode Options from India to IMMI*

I need to pay the visa fees to IMMI/DIAC and wanted to know if there are alternate options to make payments of the visa fees other than credit card-in case one does not have a credit card?
I am from India.
Please let me know if you have done it through a debit card or some other means.


----------



## sivakumar s s

gireeshoft said:


> Thank u Mr Sivakumar
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u Mr. Sivakumar SS
> 
> Dear Sivakumar
> 
> Planned for medical this week .. any advice?
> Further there is any time limit for doing medicals?
> actually 03rd Jan they have generated the HAP ID, agent mailed me on 13 Jan. we (All 4 family members) couldn't do it because of various reasons.


No worries dear Gireeshoft.

No time limit.
Please proceed with your HAPID(Each applicant)generated on 03rd JAn and visit clinic along with this and passport any time but before COs asks(Will cause some delay)

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

JonDoe said:


> I need to pay the visa fees to IMMI/DIAC and wanted to know if there are alternate options to make payments of the visa fees other than credit card-in case one does not have a credit card?
> I am from India.
> Please let me know if you have done it through a debit card or some other means.


Dear

Best option get a TRAVEL CARD from ICICI or HDFC bank.....

try to add some extra 100 AU$ in it apart from you VISA FEES...

HDFC Bank || Multicurreny Card


If you have a limit in Debit card you can proceed with that too. Normally Indian banks provides for S/B account to the max 2.5 Lakhs only.


----------



## fly2shashi

cantthinkofone said:


> Processing time is 12-18 months.. really? But I saw many from India receiving direct grants 2-3 months after lodging visa?
> 
> How about for low risk country.. how fast is processing?


Even though India is not listed in ETA eligible, it is not considered as high risk country. The high risk countries, for example, are Pakistan, Bangladesh, Syria etc. Timelines for 189 visa is 3 months though, differs case to case basis. Even for low risk countries, for example, UK, USA, it's 3 months.


----------



## cantthinkofone

fly2shashi said:


> Even though India is not listed in ETA eligible, it is not considered as high risk country. The high risk countries, for example, are Pakistan, Bangladesh, Syria etc. Timelines for 189 visa is 3 months though, differs case to case basis. Even for low risk countries, for example, UK, USA, it's 3 months.


Ah I see.. thanks. I am planning on submitting my EOI next weekend for 189 after I get back my skills assessment outcome. Anyway, as long as you meet the 60 points in the EOI are you almost certain to receive an invitation?


----------



## Naysa

*Naysa*



mohindnair said:


> Hi Guys
> Hi Sivakumar
> Also needed one more help of like food items I can take To NZ.
> NZ is very strict about bringing cooked foods. Pickle is a straight no. They normally accept cereals .
> I just wanted to know whether things like some masala powder, chilli powder, spices are allowed.
> Also some fried items like banana chips,ladoos and other sweets, etc are allowed.
> Mom's insisting for taking some.
> So just want to know that whether these things don't end in dustbins..


Hi Mohind,

Australian Border security is one of the strictest border agency in the world. You must declare anything you have. If in doubt just tick yes. it will save you from a big fine. For example, wood plant material, food, seeds, animal products, herbal medicines, dairy product and drugs (Medications fall in drugs). So if you think you have something just tick yes. Also you make sure you are aware about what ever in your bag. Telling them my mom put it there will not help you. It is always a good idea to keep a list of items with you. So you can immediately show them.

With regards to food items, anything commercially prepared is acceptable except above items. Any seed that can grow will be prohibited. For masala and spices, do not bring anything raw.Dried, ground spices and spice mixes weighing no greater than 1 kilogram are allowed into Australia, if: All material in the item is thoroughly dried and ground. Spices and spice mixes consist of dried, ground plant material only. But it should be commercially packed. So buy company products which will easily get through. Homemade items are usually not allowed. Sweets with dairy is not allowed. So I am not sure about ladoos better not. If you can survive without rice, the Aus or NZ supermarket will give you a lot of bread to buy. Commercially prepared raw nuts with shell removed in quantity of less than 2 kilograms is allowed. So you can bring 2kg rice but just make sure on the package its written boiled/treated. Usually there is a lot of Indian shops around but of course depends up on your area. Hope this helps you. 

Wish you a safe journey...


----------



## anonimus

cantthinkofone said:


> Ah I see.. thanks. I am planning on submitting my EOI next weekend for 189 after I get back my skills assessment outcome. Anyway, as long as you meet the 60 points in the EOI are you almost certain to receive an invitation?


Based from my readings, yes you will get invite although they will prioritize the ones with higher scores than you.


----------



## cantthinkofone

anonimus said:


> Based from my readings, yes you will get invite although they will prioritize the ones with higher scores than you.


Yeah according to immi website almost all invitees have 60 points.. and it seems so easy to get the invite, people apply a day before the invitation rounds and get invited. how far along are you in the application stage?


----------



## anonimus

cantthinkofone said:


> Yeah according to immi website almost all invitees have 60 points.. and it seems so easy to get the invite, people apply a day before the invitation rounds and get invited. how far along are you in the application stage?


Still waiting on my EA assessment. Good luck man!


----------



## cantthinkofone

anonimus said:


> Still waiting on my EA assessment. Good luck man!


Same here. expecting to get my outcome by next weekend. Same to you too!


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Mohind,
> 
> Nice to hear the guy who well settled in Melbourne. Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> At present, I am free with less work and so I would able to help new aspirants.
> 
> May not be the same with a hectic job in Oz. But still would like to continue in spare time and on weekends....
> 
> My ambitions are quite different Mohind will let you once time has come. Hope we will be in touch.....
> 
> A Decent salary from good organisation, enough savings, spending time with family and doing something to the society in spare time.
> 
> *I hope, I will have good, bright and Prosperous future in Adelaide. *


Nice one brother, good luck and good life ahead!! Jai Shri Krishna!


----------



## VRS

I think DIBP is not working today as its Australia Day.


----------



## gireeshoft

Thank u sivakumar, happy to know that u r flying in march. My advance n hearty wishes


----------



## mohindnair

BRam111 said:


> Yes, they are costlier better get them from India. I did the same. What is your weight limit? Which air lines did you book? I always book Singapore which gives around 30 + KGs.
> 
> Also fro bank check the below link...
> 
> Set up a bank account from overseas | International & Migrant - Westpac NZ
> 
> Ram


My weight limit is 30 kgs..
I had got Singapore of 40 kgs. But cannot find a plane from Oz to NZ of 40 kgs...
So went ahead with Thai airlines of 30 kgs..


----------



## mohindnair

Naysa said:


> Hi Mohind,
> 
> Australian Border security is one of the strictest border agency in the world. You must declare anything you have. If in doubt just tick yes. it will save you from a big fine. For example, wood plant material, food, seeds, animal products, herbal medicines, dairy product and drugs (Medications fall in drugs). So if you think you have something just tick yes. Also you make sure you are aware about what ever in your bag. Telling them my mom put it there will not help you. It is always a good idea to keep a list of items with you. So you can immediately show them.
> 
> With regards to food items, anything commercially prepared is acceptable except above items. Any seed that can grow will be prohibited. For masala and spices, do not bring anything raw.Dried, ground spices and spice mixes weighing no greater than 1 kilogram are allowed into Australia, if: All material in the item is thoroughly dried and ground. Spices and spice mixes consist of dried, ground plant material only. But it should be commercially packed. So buy company products which will easily get through. Homemade items are usually not allowed. Sweets with dairy is not allowed. So I am not sure about ladoos better not. If you can survive without rice, the Aus or NZ supermarket will give you a lot of bread to buy. Commercially prepared raw nuts with shell removed in quantity of less than 2 kilograms is allowed. So you can bring 2kg rice but just make sure on the package its written boiled/treated. Usually there is a lot of Indian shops around but of course depends up on your area. Hope this helps you.
> 
> Wish you a safe journey...


Thanks Naysa..
For your time and reply..
Well this will help me in taking decisions what to take and what not to take..
Also I have 30 kgs..
So have to plan accordingly......
Well a friend told me that best not to take any food items..
But what I think is that once I am going to do my MS and then search for a job in Oz, I will not come to India at least for 2 yrs, so wanted to take some food...


----------



## mohindnair

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear mohind,
> 
> Yeah tickets (flight + accommodation)are rocketing due to the world cup.
> 
> Luckily, As I am booking through direct airlines Website (Singapore Airlines) in fact tickets are bit reduced to 700 INR.
> 
> But same when i checked with other travel site like MakeMyTrip it is rocketed to 1500 inr..
> 
> Ha ha ha.......
> 
> Job searching yet to start rigorously. Now shopping and other preparations are going on....


Best of luck Siva...
Same with me related to shopping. Shopping a bit for going to NZ.
As I have 30 kg + 7 kg , not much to be done with shopping...
Some clothes and utensils.....


----------



## mohindnair

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear mohind,
> 
> Yeah tickets (flight + accommodation)are rocketing due to the world cup.
> 
> Luckily, As I am booking through direct airlines Website (Singapore Airlines) in fact tickets are bit reduced to 700 INR.
> 
> But same when i checked with other travel site like MakeMyTrip it is rocketed to 1500 inr..
> 
> Ha ha ha.......
> 
> Job searching yet to start rigorously. Now shopping and other preparations are going on....


Best of luck Siva...
Same with me related to shopping. Shopping a bit for going to NZ.
As I have 30 kg + 7 kg , not much to be done with shopping...
Some clothes and utensils.....


----------



## sagarvb

Just want to see if any expers here have suggestions?



sagarvb said:


> Hi I have submitted the Visa application on 18-Nov-2014... per tracking sheet I am just there..
> I have not uploaded my India PCC, and waitign to see if CO allocated to go to Singapore Police for PCC. Should I wait for few more days, or vtry my luck with Singapore police to see if they can give me this with Ack letters.
> 
> the reason I am thinking to try to get things is, I need to travel to AUS/NZ on March and hoping that these things will fall in right path so I dont need to apply for a Tourist VISA.
> 
> any suggestions or advices.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## fly2shashi

cantthinkofone said:


> Ah I see.. thanks. I am planning on submitting my EOI next weekend for 189 after I get back my skills assessment outcome. Anyway, as long as you meet the 60 points in the EOI are you almost certain to receive an invitation?


Ideally you should though, largely depends on - if the cap for the given occupation has reached and is nearing to reach and how many are in queue before you etc.

As you long as you meet 60 points, get in queue


----------



## BRam111

Hi All,

I got a question on EOI. Once we submit EOI do we see the points allocated at the end or some thing or is it just us calculating?

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## MaxTheWolf

BRam111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a question on EOI. Once we submit EOI do we see the points allocated at the end or some thing or is it just us calculating?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ram


hi, yes you'll see the points you have claimed in your EOI.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Good job Naysa. Big :clap2: applause to you. 
Thanks Mohind

In fact, words in mind was asked by Mohind and answered by you.

I am planning to Adelaide on March Ist week.

Share your knowledge about winter items....



Naysa said:


> Hi Mohind,
> 
> Australian Border security is one of the strictest border agency in the world. You must declare anything you have. If in doubt just tick yes. it will save you from a big fine. For example, wood plant material, food, seeds, animal products, herbal medicines, dairy product and drugs (Medications fall in drugs). So if you think you have something just tick yes. Also you make sure you are aware about what ever in your bag. Telling them my mom put it there will not help you. It is always a good idea to keep a list of items with you. So you can immediately show them.
> 
> With regards to food items, anything commercially prepared is acceptable except above items. Any seed that can grow will be prohibited. For masala and spices, do not bring anything raw.Dried, ground spices and spice mixes weighing no greater than 1 kilogram are allowed into Australia, if: All material in the item is thoroughly dried and ground. Spices and spice mixes consist of dried, ground plant material only. But it should be commercially packed. So buy company products which will easily get through. Homemade items are usually not allowed. Sweets with dairy is not allowed. So I am not sure about ladoos better not. If you can survive without rice, the Aus or NZ supermarket will give you a lot of bread to buy. Commercially prepared raw nuts with shell removed in quantity of less than 2 kilograms is allowed. So you can bring 2kg rice but just make sure on the package its written boiled/treated. Usually there is a lot of Indian shops around but of course depends up on your area. Hope this helps you.
> 
> Wish you a safe journey...


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Nice one brother, good luck and good life ahead!! Jai Shri Krishna!


Thanks for your compliments Dear VRS.

Any luck on US PCC....


----------



## sivakumar s s

gireeshoft said:


> Thank u sivakumar, happy to know that u r flying in march. My advance n hearty wishes


Thanks for your hearty wishes dear gireeshoft,

Wishing you soon to see you there in OZ......


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks for your compliments Dear VRS.
> 
> Any luck on US PCC....


Asked me to wait till February 10 bro.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sagarvb said:


> Hi I have submitted the Visa application on 18-Nov-2014... per tracking sheet I am just there..
> I have not uploaded my India PCC, and waitign to see if CO allocated to go to Singapore Police for PCC. Should I wait for few more days, or vtry my luck with Singapore police to see if they can give me this with Ack letters.
> 
> the reason I am thinking to try to get things is, I need to travel to AUS/NZ on March and hoping that these things will fall in right path so I dont need to apply for a Tourist VISA.
> 
> any suggestions or advices.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> PS: Updated the tracking sheet.. as Newbee



More details needed about you dear SAGAR.

Please update your timelines in the tracker to understand you and to suggest anything.

In my opinion, INDIA PCC is mandatory for you assuming your are from India.

Singapore PCC is no link with INDIA PCC........ Need to get it separately...

Do it before CO ask...

*Penal Clearance certificate is required for the stay of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age in any country *

For more reference

Character and police certificate requirements


----------



## BRam111

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi, yes you'll see the points you have claimed in your EOI.


Thanks Man.


----------



## BretSavage

sivakumar s s said:


> Good job Naysa. Big :clap2: applause to you.
> Thanks Mohind
> 
> In fact, words in mind was asked by Mohind and answered by you.
> 
> I am planning to Adelaide on March Ist week.
> 
> Share your knowledge about winter items....


Dear Siva,

March is generally hot in Adelaide.

As far as your Winter cloths are concerned, Indian cloths will be sufficient in Adelaide, HOWEVER i will recommend you to not buy too much from India as the type of cloths you wear in India and Australia are different, and don't wanna be too much apart and you get good quality cloths in Australia and the price is almost the same.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Raviinc

Looks like the processing times for 189 and 190 seems to have increased from 55 days to 70 days.


----------



## JonDoe

*Statutory Character Decleration format from India*

Hi 
I am from India and wanted to know what format do I give the self character decleration form in. I checked IMMI site and found this document http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Documents/character-statutory-declaration.pdf

The confusion I have is that this document mentions _as per Australia law etc...._. I am not sure if I sign it and get it attected in India if this would be accepted.

Can someone tell me what I should give for character statutory deceleration.


----------



## uppalavijay

*Can Send two or more EOI*

HI ALL EXPACTS...

GOOD MORNING


I got my ACS Successful. Next thing is EOI.


My IELTS Score is 7 in all.

for 189 : i can score 60 points.

I need help from you guys...


So i am planning to apply for VIC state Sponsorship VISA 190 and also NSW (I know currently 261313 Software Engineer is Suspended and expecting to reopen in month of February 2015 )

My Question is Can Send three EOI with the Same ACS Letter?
one for 189 and 190 VIC and 190 NSW.

Is it Legal ?

How can i claim Spouse Points. What are the norms?

My wife need to Write IELTS ? Is it compulsory?


----------



## Marc283

Guys,

Need some help. A friend of mine wants to know what the number is to call to check if thier visa application has been assigned to a CO yet. Can I urgently get this number please. Thanks

Regards

Marcus


----------



## uppalavijay

Yes it is valid. Just get make all your documents as certified copies from Notary Public India. Better to get it from a lawyer or higher authority officers.


----------



## anesha

sagarvb said:


> Just want to see if any expers here have suggestions?


U can get Singapore pcc with your visa summary and receipt page.. please look up this site for further info

http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm


----------



## indeinde

*190 visa questions - seniors please support*

Hi, I have my IELTS and ACS skill assessment done and applying for SA sponsorship with just 60 points. Can any of you help with these questions?

1. Need to know when I would need to show my financial capacity evidence? During EOI or SA nomination request or during visa application?

2. I understand the finance is a combination of cash and assets. Planning to show bank balance, property valuations. Would this do? 

3. Need to know the break-down of cash+assets?

4. I'm from India. What is the easiest method to pay the visa fees? 

5. Currently, my occupation shows Medium available in the SA occupation list. Need to know at which process, they look for occupation availability? When I apply for visa, it should still be available, right? Or is it till the time I get an invitation to apply? 

Your response is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## priyasengupta

I am getting error ICM_HTTP_SSL_ERROR when submitting payment. Any suggestions, how to fix this? or move forward with my payment?


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Looks like the processing times for 189 and 190 seems to have increased from 55 days to 70 days.


ya, all the momentum gained is drained because of the holidays.... they will cover it up slowly...


----------



## VRS

Marc283 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need some help. A friend of mine wants to know what the number is to call to check if thier visa application has been assigned to a CO yet. Can I urgently get this number please. Thanks
> 
> Regards
> 
> Marcus


+61131881 or 1300363613
their email is [email protected]


----------



## VRS

sagarvb said:


> Just want to see if any expers here have suggestions?


dear sagar,

plz upload Indian PCC now, as from the forum I know that Singapore PCC is issued to you only when the CO requests it from you. Along with the invitation letter, you need to show the Sing Authorities that your CO has asked for the Sing PCC.

You are just next in line as per the Visa Tracker. Dont worry, your visa will be in your hands by mid feb 2015!


----------



## JonDoe

*Form 80 address list, do we need to give address proofs. If so what?*

I had a question on form 80. I saw that it is not mandatory for 189. However in case the CO asks for it we need to submit it. Now I was looking through it and saw a section of history of addresses stayed in the past 10 years. 
All my stay is in a single Indian city throughout the 10 years. What I am not sure is would they ask for address proof for each place. In case they ask for it what documents do I need to provide. Probably what I can get is the rental agreement, however not sure if that is acceptable.
Please let me know if you have any information on this front.


----------



## VRS

JonDoe said:


> I had a question on form 80. I saw that it is not mandatory for 189. However in case the CO asks for it we need to submit it. Now I was looking through it and saw a section of history of addresses stayed in the past 10 years.
> All my stay is in a single Indian city throughout the 10 years. What I am not sure is would they ask for address proof for each place. In case they ask for it what documents do I need to provide. Probably what I can get is the rental agreement, however not sure if that is acceptable.
> Please let me know if you have any information on this front.


No, address proof is not asked and is not required.


----------



## sivakumar s s

BretSavage said:


> Dear Siva,
> 
> March is generally hot in Adelaide.
> 
> As far as your Winter cloths are concerned, Indian cloths will be sufficient in Adelaide, HOWEVER i will recommend you to not buy too much from India as the type of cloths you wear in India and Australia are different, and don't wanna be too much apart and you get good quality cloths in Australia and the price is almost the same.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Dear BretSavage,

Thanks for the suggestions dear.......

Very helpful to me. Good to know the prices are same.

Will take minimal winter cloths only then two suits, some formals, Casuals, Jeans & T-shirts, and clothes for home use etc. In fact very minimal purchasing in terms of clothes.

However, bought cookery items like Pressure cooker, kadai, Dosa pan and other necessary kitchen wares.

Some essential food items(permitted) as well.

I am thinking not to buy umbrella and raincoat as I heard Adelaide will have very little rainfall.
Is it true?


----------



## sivakumar s s

JonDoe said:


> Hi
> I am from India and wanted to know what format do I give the self character decleration form in. I checked IMMI site and found this document http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Documents/character-statutory-declaration.pdf
> 
> The confusion I have is that this document mentions _as per Australia law etc...._. I am not sure if I sign it and get it attected in India if this would be accepted.
> 
> Can someone tell me what I should give for character statutory deceleration.


Dear JonDOE,

Why you need this?

You have to submit PCC to prove your character.

Visit: passportindia.gov.in


----------



## sivakumar s s

indeinde said:


> Hi, I have my IELTS and ACS skill assessment done and applying for SA sponsorship with just 60 points. Can any of you help with these questions?
> 
> 1. Need to know when I would need to show my financial capacity evidence? During EOI or SA nomination request or during visa application?*Not Required for SA state*
> 
> 2. I understand the finance is a combination of cash and assets. Planning to show bank balance, property valuations. Would this do? *Not applicable see 1.*
> 
> 3. Need to know the break-down of cash+assets?*Not applicable see 1.*
> 
> 4. I'm from India. What is the easiest method to pay the visa fees? *Best option is TRAVEL CARD, Also can use credit or debit card If have limit in that*
> 
> 5. Currently, my occupation shows Medium available in the SA occupation list. Need to know at which process, they look for occupation availability? When I apply for visa, it should still be available, right? Or is it till the time I get an invitation to apply? *Invitation time*
> 
> Your response is much appreciated. Thanks!


Dear,

Find answer in Bold form

Also it is strongly recommended to update your timeline in the signature.

All the best


----------



## msgforsunil

*Resume contents*

Hello All,

How should the resume be? Should we copy paste the roles and responsibilities shown as part of reference letter/statutory declaration into resume?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Naysa

*Naysa*



sivakumar s s said:


> Dear BretSavage,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions dear.......
> 
> Very helpful to me. Good to know the prices are same.
> 
> Will take minimal winter cloths only then two suits, some formals, Casuals, Jeans & T-shirts, and clothes for home use etc. In fact very minimal purchasing in terms of clothes.
> 
> However, bought cookery items like Pressure cooker, kadai, Dosa pan and other necessary kitchen wares.
> 
> Some essential food items(permitted) as well.
> 
> I am thinking not to buy umbrella and raincoat as I heard Adelaide will have very little rainfall.
> Is it true?



Hi Siva,

Regarding the rain, from the last two years things are changing here. Last year we had a very long rainy season. In fact all winter months were raining and very windy. You do not need a lot of items from India but if you wish I recommend to bring some very good quality umbrella the three fold type which can withstand wind. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Naysa

*Naysa*



Naysa said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Regarding the rain, from the last two years things are changing here. Last year we had a very long rainy season. In fact all winter months were raining and very windy. You do not need a lot of items from India but if you wish I recommend to bring some very good quality umbrella the three fold type which can withstand wind.
> 
> Hope this helps.


With regards to kitchen wares, I suggest to buy anything that is special for Indian preparations (eg: Idli, Dosa, Puttu etc). None of those are available here. For a Chappathi Kadai you have to pay at least $25. Also buying big frying pans will be good. Here you can definitely buy them. But depends what quality you want. You can buy a frying pan ranging from $20 to $100. But you may need to compromise the quality. Since, you are coming first time and bringing Indian money to spent here, you may wanted to spent it wisely on very necessary items. With regards to food items, I can give you rough ideas on prices for Indian items. Rice(Basmati): 5 Kg $10-20. Masala (chilli, turmeric or coriander) in company packet: I kg $3 - $5. Masala ready made: eg chicken or meat masala (1 pkt $3 -$5). You can buy ready to make dosa or breakfast powders: 1kg $3-$5 and so on. So, once I arrived you can visit an Indian shop (plenty here) and spent $100 you can buy everything for 1 months for a single person. With regards to toiletries you can buy basic shower gel/shampoo/ tooth paste/brush for less than $10 each and the price increases with brand. You may not wanted to bring large quantity of any of these but may bring just one each to use for the week of arrival before you get used to the place. 

Also, do not bring any honey. I cant think of anything else now 

Hope this helps.


----------



## sivakumar s s

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> How should the resume be? Should we copy paste the roles and responsibilities shown as part of reference letter/statutory declaration into resume?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


Hope you got my answer in PM.

Check out this sample:

http://www.skills.sa.gov.au/Desktop...e_Download&EntryId=1305&PortalId=0&TabId=1004

Vetassess > Home > FAQs

AS I told PM, please find the sample CV for your nominated occupation in google or linked in.

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

Naysa said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Regarding the rain, from the last two years things are changing here. Last year we had a very long rainy season. In fact all winter months were raining and very windy. You do not need a lot of items from India but if you wish I recommend to bring some very good quality umbrella the three fold type which can withstand wind.
> 
> Hope this helps.





Naysa said:


> With regards to kitchen wares, I suggest to buy anything that is special for Indian preparations (eg: Idli, Dosa, Puttu etc). None of those are available here. For a Chappathi Kadai you have to pay at least $25. Also buying big frying pans will be good. Here you can definitely buy them. But depends what quality you want. You can buy a frying pan ranging from $20 to $100. But you may need to compromise the quality. Since, you are coming first time and bringing Indian money to spent here, you may wanted to spent it wisely on very necessary items. With regards to food items, I can give you rough ideas on prices for Indian items. Rice(Basmati): 5 Kg $10-20. Masala (chilli, turmeric or coriander) in company packet: I kg $3 - $5. Masala ready made: eg chicken or meat masala (1 pkt $3 -$5). You can buy ready to make dosa or breakfast powders: 1kg $3-$5 and so on. So, once I arrived you can visit an Indian shop (plenty here) and spent $100 you can buy everything for 1 months for a single person. With regards to toiletries you can buy basic shower gel/shampoo/ tooth paste/brush for less than $10 each and the price increases with brand. You may not wanted to bring large quantity of any of these but may bring just one each to use for the week of arrival before you get used to the place.
> 
> Also, do not bring any honey. I cant think of anything else now
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Naysa,

*Thanks for very useful information and your time in spend for me.(ALL) :clap2: Big applause to you...*

Just 4 weeks to start my Oz journey..... I am starting on March Ist week to Adelaide. Soon some friends from Expat forum will join me there in following weeks.

As Bret says, Clothes are quite different from Indian style. Though I am not going to buy new clothes, But want to check what kind of attire in OZ.


I am mostly using international brands like Arrow, Indian Terrain, Vanhuesan, Louis phillipe, Lee etc..

Even these brands, could be different one from Indian version in Oz or will it be same.

Best Regards
Siva


----------



## mokkalu2303

*189 Process depends now or later*

Since this query is regarding 189 visa, Pardon if this has been answered already somewhere.

Here's my current situation:

Got the Invite to apply for Visa from EOI(Nomination 261313 Software Engineer).
While applying for EOI had mentioned No of Dependents as 2( Wife-also plans to work & Kid).

Need Suggestions for the below mentioned situation:

Should i process the visa for my wife and kid along with me and get a peace of mind ( Costs ~1.5Lacks INR)
 OR

Should i consider processing Visa for my wife and kid after i land into a job in AUS ( Costs ~3.5Lacks INR)
What's timeline/how cumbersome is it to get Visa for Dependents(Wife and Kid) if i want to take them once i get a job in AUS.

*Considering above situation since ~2Lacks INR( 3.5-1.5=2) is huge money, I am faced with this dilemma.:juggle:
Suggestions Please.*


----------



## louisam

Apply now. It is simple and cheaper.

Applying later for spouse visa is cumbersome, time consuming and ultimately costs you more.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi All*

I have completed now uploading all the relevant pdfs for visa 189 for me spouse & 10 months kid. 

I,m now working on the PCC and medicals. PCC will be available on 15th of Feb Next month.

1. Will they allocate a CO now or how long it will take.
2. for medicals there is a question "Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?"

During the childbirth my wife admitted to the hospital for nearly a month before and after the cesarean surgery. Should i include that.

Thank you all


----------



## VRS

mokkalu2303 said:


> Since this query is regarding 189 visa, Pardon if this has been answered already somewhere.
> 
> Here's my current situation:
> 
> [*]Got the Invite to apply for Visa from EOI(Nomination 261313 Software Engineer).
> [*]While applying for EOI had mentioned No of Dependents as 2( Wife-also plans to work & Kid).
> 
> 
> Need Suggestions for the below mentioned situation:
> 
> [*]Should i process the visa for my wife and kid along with me and get a peace of mind ( Costs ~1.5Lacks INR)
> 
> OR
> 
> [*]Should i consider processing Visa for my wife and kid after i land into a job in AUS ( Costs ~3.5Lacks INR)
> [*]What's timeline/how cumbersome is it to get Visa for Dependents(Wife and Kid) if i want to take them once i get a job in AUS.
> 
> 
> Considering above situation since ~2Lacks INR( 3.5-1.5=2) is huge money, I am faced with this dilemma.:juggle:
> Suggestions Please.


Go, apply for self or with family, the time is same, you will save money, also, they can join you after your feel good in Australia at anytime you call. 

Starting their visa later will cause a long wait.


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,

I was assigned on CO on 19th Dec and was requested to submit PCC (India and UK) and Medicals for me and my spouse.

I had uploaded our Indian PCC and Medicals on 3-Jan whereas my UK PCC got delayed and hence uploaded on 24th Jan.

Meantime we kept sending email to CO informing about the circumstances of the delayed UK PCC but never received any reply/acknowledgement from them. On 24th Jan, with UK PCC, all documents have been submitted.

Now should call them up to enquire on the status or wait for their email.

Kindly advise.

Thanks


----------



## VRS

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was assigned on CO on 19th Dec and was requested to submit PCC (India and UK) and Medicals for me and my spouse.
> 
> I had uploaded our Indian PCC and Medicals on 3-Jan whereas my UK PCC got delayed and hence uploaded on 24th Jan.
> 
> Meantime we kept sending email to CO informing about the circumstances of the delayed UK PCC but never received any reply/acknowledgement from them. On 24th Jan, with UK PCC, all documents have been submitted.
> 
> Now should call them up to enquire on the status or wait for their email.
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> Thanks


Ya, please call them.


----------



## Ps14

VRS said:


> Ya, please call them.


Hi,

Thanks for the prompt reply

Please help with the enquiry number to call from India.

Thanks,


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,

Please help me with the enquiry number.

Thanks


----------



## asialanka

prasadg said:


> I have completed now uploading all the relevant pdfs for visa 189 for me spouse & 10 months kid.
> 
> I,m now working on the PCC and medicals. PCC will be available on 15th of Feb Next month.
> 
> 1. Will they allocate a CO now or how long it will take.
> 2. for medicals there is a question "Have you ever been admitted to hospital and/or received medical treatment for an extended period for any reason (including for a major operation or treatment of a psychiatric illness)?"
> 
> During the childbirth my wife admitted to the hospital for nearly a month before and after the cesarean surgery. Should i include that.
> 
> Thank you all


Hi Prasad,
Nice to hear that

1. CO will be allocated with in 60 days from the date you made the payment (and lodged the VISA). However, this may differ and probably will take longer due to Dec vacations that took VISA office away from work for couple of weeks

2. Cesarean surgery is for delivery (which is natural) and has nothing to do with any major illness or medical treatment..... So no need to include

One more point to tell you about PCC...... after 1 week of applying, call/visit all related police stations and push them to finish it.. otherwise the red-tape will make delays

Thanks


----------



## ParadiseSoul

I have Oz PR but haven't gone there so far.

Initially I applied for my self as I was not clear whether I will be able to go in first year or not hence tried to save ticket and stay expenses for family which are to be incurred during validation.

Now, can someone guide me what procedure to be adopted to apply PR for my wife and kids.

Thanks.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi All*



asialanka said:


> Hi Prasad,
> Nice to hear that
> 
> 1. CO will be allocated with in 60 days from the date you made the payment (and lodged the VISA). However, this may differ and probably will take longer due to Dec vacations that took VISA office away from work for couple of weeks
> 
> 2. Cesarean surgery is for delivery (which is natural) and has nothing to do with any major illness or medical treatment..... So no need to include
> 
> One more point to tell you about PCC...... after 1 week of applying, call/visit all related police stations and push them to finish it.. otherwise the red-tape will make delays
> 
> Thanks


Thank you very much bro, you h'v been very helpful. HAve you done the medicals and which doctor did to go in Asiri. Are those helpful or troublesome.?


----------



## rajeshsoni82

Hi Friends,

Need advice !

I applied for 189 VISA for Mech Engineering category on 14th Nov.

Today CO got allocated :eyebrows::eyebrows:

Now CO asked me to submit employment proof of my current company on company letter head 

I have worked for 6 companies and submitted affidavit of my managers from all companies.

For current company also I have submitted affidavit of my manager and roles and responsibilities ... attached salary slips income tax proofs and all ...

Still CO want job duties on Company Letter head ?

Please advice ...


----------



## VRS

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need advice !
> 
> I applied for 189 VISA for Mech Engineering category on 14th Nov.
> 
> Today CO got allocated :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Now CO asked me to submit employment proof of my current company on company letter head
> 
> I have worked for 6 companies and submitted affidavit of my managers from all companies.
> 
> For current company also I have submitted affidavit of my manager and roles and responsibilities ... attached salary slips income tax proofs and all ...
> 
> Still CO want job duties on Company Letter head ?
> 
> Please advice ...


Have you approached your company with this request before? Have they denied it??


----------



## rajeshsoni82

VRS said:


> Have you approached your company with this request before? Have they denied it??



YES HR already denied, I asked twice !

Cant ask HR again and again ....


----------



## VRS

ps14 said:


> hi all,
> 
> please help me with the enquiry number.
> 
> Thanks


131881


----------



## VRS

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help me with the enquiry number.
> 
> Thanks


+61131881 or 1300363613
their email is [email protected]


----------



## VRS

No Grants today so far??


----------



## sakiv23

*VISA process time and accomodation search--*

Hi all,

I ahave already uploaded all document i.e. PCC and medical on dates 14.11.14 and 26.10.14. And after uploading the Medical and PCC, I have again uploaded my and spouse revised Passport on 3.12.14.

Till then I am awaiting for the VISA, can any one tell the approximate time required to get VISA?
- Is the uploaded doc i.e. revised passport will need any supporting doc to be uploaded?
- What about accomodation? Is anyone has started searching the same? 
- I s anyone is going to NSW , nearby sydney suburbs?

Kindly guide me ...

Regards
Vikas Yadav

233311/ 189 VISA LODGE- 2.10.14/ DOCUMENT UPLOADED (MED. AND PCC- 26.10.14& 14.11.14)- VISA GRANT


----------



## VRS

sakiv23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I ahave already uploaded all document i.e. PCC and medical on dates 14.11.14 and 26.10.14. And after uploading the Medical and PCC, I have again uploaded my and spouse revised Passport on 3.12.14.
> 
> Till then I am awaiting for the VISA, can any one tell the approximate time required to get VISA?
> - Is the uploaded doc i.e. revised passport will need any supporting doc to be uploaded?
> - What about accomodation? Is anyone has started searching the same?
> - I s anyone is going to NSW , nearby sydney suburbs?
> 
> Kindly guide me ...
> 
> Regards
> Vikas Yadav
> 
> 233311/ 189 VISA LODGE- 2.10.14/ DOCUMENT UPLOADED (MED. AND PCC- 26.10.14& 14.11.14)- VISA GRANT


did the CO contact you??


----------



## rajeshsoni82

VRS said:


> did the CO contact you??



Yes CO asked for this !!


----------



## jayant.sircar

Hi all,

can any1 pls send me the link for list hospitals from where med can be done,,im presently located in bangalore,
warm rgds,
Jayant


----------



## louisam

LINK ---> India.

This is the one I used and was pretty good. Need to book by calling them up.

Elbit Medical Diagnostics Ltd

1 and 1/2, Indian Express Building
Queens Road,
Bangalore 560001

Telephone

+91 80 2286 0365
+91 80 2286 0761
+91 80 2286 0768
+91 80 2286 9105
+91 80 4057 0000

Fax

+91 0 80 4057 0099

Another one is:

Fortis Hospital Bangalore

154/9 Bannerghatta Rd
Opp IIM-B​
Bangalore 560076

Telephone

+91 80 6621 4444


----------



## jayant.sircar

louisam said:


> LINK ---> India.
> 
> This is the one I used and was pretty good. Need to book by calling them up.
> 
> Elbit Medical Diagnostics Ltd
> 
> 1 and 1/2, Indian Express Building
> Queens Road,
> Bangalore 560001
> 
> Telephone
> 
> +91 80 2286 0365
> +91 80 2286 0761
> +91 80 2286 0768
> +91 80 2286 9105
> +91 80 4057 0000
> 
> Fax
> 
> +91 0 80 4057 0099
> 
> Another one is:
> 
> Fortis Hospital Bangalore
> 
> 154/9 Bannerghatta Rd
> Opp IIM-B​
> Bangalore 560076
> 
> Telephone
> 
> +91 80 6621 4444


thanx dear ,
Is the med very tough to clear,, wht all are examined, any pre med advises for me,
rgds


----------



## VRS

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Yes CO asked for this !!


You have no way than to submit the same. But if your company denies you, inform the same to him politely and ask if he can suggest you any other means. Also, tell him you have adopted the self declaration method as companies usually deny giving the same on letter heads.


----------



## VRS

jayant.sircar said:


> thanx dear ,
> Is the med very tough to clear,, wht all are examined, any pre med advises for me,
> rgds


nothing is tough, you just have to go there, eveything will be done by them, the more relaxed you are, the better for you.


----------



## louisam

Regular things.

Blood, urine, X-Ray and then physical examination by the doctor where they check your BMI, eye-sight, BP and enquire about your medical conditions.

If you don't have any chronic or serious health problems, you should be okay. No need to panic. Don't have to hide anything. Be cool

:cool

Pre-med?? If you smoke, try to keep your chest clear


----------



## VRS

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need advice !
> 
> I applied for 189 VISA for Mech Engineering category on 14th Nov.
> 
> Today CO got allocated :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Now CO asked me to submit employment proof of my current company on company letter head
> 
> I have worked for 6 companies and submitted affidavit of my managers from all companies.
> 
> For current company also I have submitted affidavit of my manager and roles and responsibilities ... attached salary slips income tax proofs and all ...
> 
> Still CO want job duties on Company Letter head ?
> 
> Please advice ...


Also, what i see is, employment proof of my current company on company letter head is nothing but your joining letter or offer letter. Anybody who is working will have it.


----------



## asialanka

prasadg said:


> Thank you very much bro, you h'v been very helpful. HAve you done the medicals and which doctor did to go in Asiri. Are those helpful or troublesome.?


Hi

Yes, it was Dr Nimal Herat-Gunaratne. However, all doctors are OK and don't make any unnecessary mess. Since you have 3 people to get tested at once, better channel 2 doctors and save time. 

Good if you can go there on a weekday as weekends are bit busy with all kinds of people (going to go to different corners of the world).

Whole thing (medical test, Xray, Blood/urine) would take about 4 hours for all of you (mostly time spent on moving here and there) but absolutely not troublesome at all


----------



## lakshmim_84

You can ask the HR for a salary certificate. It is usually asked by banks when you are taking housing loan etc. So the companies usually provide it. It mentions your designation and your salary in the company letter head. Try to forward that to your CO and see if it is acceptable



rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need advice !
> 
> I applied for 189 VISA for Mech Engineering category on 14th Nov.
> 
> Today CO got allocated :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Now CO asked me to submit employment proof of my current company on company letter head
> 
> I have worked for 6 companies and submitted affidavit of my managers from all companies.
> 
> For current company also I have submitted affidavit of my manager and roles and responsibilities ... attached salary slips income tax proofs and all ...
> 
> Still CO want job duties on Company Letter head ?
> 
> Please advice ...


----------



## rajeshsoni82

VRS said:


> Also, what i see is, employment proof of my current company on company letter head is nothing but your joining letter or offer letter. Anybody who is working will have it.



Yes I have my appointment letter , confirmation letter and all. However I have NOT uploaded it till now.

What I submitted Salary Slips , Manager Affidavits for job duties.

CO asked for this ....

Evidence of employment
Please provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.

Employer: Name of my employer, India starting date to till now date

Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● employment references
● contracts

Employment references should meet the following requirements:

● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or
stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will
not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken,
and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for
example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties
undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


----------



## rajeshsoni82

lakshmim_84 said:


> You can ask the HR for a salary certificate. It is usually asked by banks when you are taking housing loan etc. So the companies usually provide it. It mentions your designation and your salary in the company letter head. Try to forward that to your CO and see if it is acceptable



Yes this is also a good idea !!!

ONLY thing this will not cover is roles and responsibilities which any way is covered in my manager's affidavit !!

Thanks lakshmim_84


----------



## lakshmim_84

Also upload your appointment, Confirmation and promotions letter. This will take care of all the roles that you have served in the organization and the salary certificate will take care of the proof that you are still employed in the same company


----------



## dj_Baba

jayant.sircar said:


> thanx dear ,
> Is the med very tough to clear,, wht all are examined, any pre med advises for me,
> rgds


Hi

You need not worry about the medical exam; it's a standard test to determine that the applicant is able bodied and does not carry any infections. You will be asked for BP, Eye sight test, height, weight, Chest X Ray, Blood sample and Urine sample.

No pre med advice as such.
Good luck.

Baba


----------



## VRS

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Yes I have my appointment letter , confirmation letter and all. However I have NOT uploaded it till now.
> 
> What I submitted Salary Slips , Manager Affidavits for job duties.
> 
> CO asked for this ....
> 
> Evidence of employment
> Please provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> 
> Employer: Name of my employer, India starting date to till now date
> 
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ● employment references
> ● contracts
> 
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> 
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or
> stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will
> not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken,
> and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for
> example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties
> undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


Hey, what are you doing with all those letters.

Upload all joining and relieving letters from each company, also upload if you got any certificates, promotions etc.


----------



## sagarvb

VRS said:


> dear sagar,
> 
> plz upload Indian PCC now, as from the forum I know that Singapore PCC is issued to you only when the CO requests it from you. Along with the invitation letter, you need to show the Sing Authorities that your CO has asked for the Sing PCC.
> 
> You are just next in line as per the Visa Tracker. Dont worry, your visa will be in your hands by mid feb 2015!


Thank you. I have uploaded the india PCC, just waiting on CO assignment. And excited to see I am just in the queue... 

Considering the timelines it may take and my tour plans (flying on March 13) I was thinking to get tourist VISA before if this PR thing going to be delayed. will wait few more days before I call for that.


----------



## ahsan_abbas

sagarvb said:


> Thank you. I have uploaded the india PCC, just waiting on CO assignment. And excited to see I am just in the queue...
> 
> Considering the timelines it may take and my tour plans (flying on March 13) I was thinking to get tourist VISA before if this PR thing going to be delayed. will wait few more days before I call for that.


Can someone please provide me the link of Trekker Sheet. I couldn't find it.

Any grants today?


----------



## sivakumar s s

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need advice !
> 
> I applied for 189 VISA for Mech Engineering category on 14th Nov.
> 
> Today CO got allocated :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Now CO asked me to submit employment proof of my current company on company letter head
> 
> I have worked for 6 companies and submitted affidavit of my managers from all companies.
> 
> For current company also I have submitted affidavit of my manager and roles and responsibilities ... attached salaryslips income tax proofs and all ...
> 
> Still CO want job duties on Company Letter head ?
> 
> Please advice ...




Your's is very rare case dear. Wondering CO asking for Company letter head. 
I guess you may not have provided your Point test advice which could be applied at skill assessment time itself. PTA might have eased your case. 


Most of the Indian companies will not generally provide roles and responsibilities in the company letter head.

So, If possible to get a mail proof from your HR stating that this against their company's code of conduct as per Indian law.

Now, Two options:

1: Convince you HR to get it (99% difficult to get it)

2: Convince CO with any proof stating it is not possible from your company or companies across the country.

All the best

Also update your timeline in the signature....


----------



## dj_Baba

ahsan_abbas said:


> Can someone please provide me the link of Trekker Sheet. I couldn't find it.
> 
> Any grants today?


Hi

Here's the link to the Tracker:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29

Cheers
Baba


----------



## amolpathak

*Got the Direct Grant*

Finally a grant & its Direct Grant. Amazing feeling, all things as planned, out of the world!! Hurreeeyyy


----------



## dj_Baba

Congratulations Amol


----------



## sarohas

amolpathak said:


> Finally a grant & its Direct Grant. Amazing feeling, all things as planned, out of the world!! Hurreeeyyy


Congratulations Amol!

Now I am waiting for mine..


----------



## ahsan_abbas

amolpathak said:


> Finally a grant & its Direct Grant. Amazing feeling, all things as planned, out of the world!! Hurreeeyyy


Lots and lots of congratulations!:second:


----------



## sevnik0202

amolpathak said:


> Finally a grant & its Direct Grant. Amazing feeling, all things as planned, out of the world!! Hurreeeyyy


Congrats mate.


----------



## sivakumar s s

My brother you had messed up your case really.

You should have asked before any one in the forum. Now we could find the reason why CO asked letter in company letter head.


No worries, B+

Upload the following things:
1. Appointment_letter *mandatory*
2.Confirmation _letter(if any)
3.Appraisal letter (if any)
4. Last six months payslips *mandatory*
5. Form 16 or any tax documents (if any)
6. Salarycertificate as suggested by Lakshmi (For your case please do this.)
7. Statutory declaration/ affidavit. (You already uploaded)

All the best

CO's are generally helpful people, We should not waste their time and they are dumped with huge pile of application.

Once it is done, Do call later DIBP about the submitted documents......




rajeshsoni82 said:


> Yes I have my appointment letter , confirmation letter and all. However I have NOT uploaded it till now.
> 
> What I submitted SalarySlips , Manager Affidavits for job duties.
> 
> CO asked for this ....
> 
> Evidence of employment
> Please provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> 
> Employer: Name of my employer, India starting date to till now date
> 
> Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
> ● employment references
> ● contracts
> 
> Employment references should meet the following requirements:
> 
> ● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
> ● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
> numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
> ● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed or
> stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature will
> not be accepted.
> ● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
> letter.
> ● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
> whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken,
> and the salaryearned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for
> example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties
> undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).


----------



## sivakumar s s

sakiv23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I ahave already uploaded all document i.e. PCC and medical on dates 14.11.14 and 26.10.14. And after uploading the Medical and PCC, I have again uploaded my and spouse revised Passport on 3.12.14.
> 
> Till then I am awaiting for the VISA, can any one tell the approximate time required to get VISA?*50-60 days. Depends on case to case.*
> - Is the uploaded doc i.e. revised passport will need any supporting doc to be uploaded?*Not sure about this. Hope someone will help you*
> - What about accomodation? Is anyone has started searching the same? *Airbnb, flatmates, gumtree, hostelworlds, backpackers*
> - I s anyone is going to NSW , nearby sydney suburbs?*Many 189's are flying to SYD, try to find out them*
> 
> Kindly guide me ...
> 
> Regards
> Vikas Yadav
> 
> 233311/ 189 VISA LODGE- 2.10.14/ DOCUMENT UPLOADED (MED. AND PCC- 26.10.14& 14.11.14)- VISA GRANT


Please find answer in bold form


----------



## sivakumar s s

amolpathak said:


> Finally a grant & its Direct Grant. Amazing feeling, all things as planned, out of the world!! Hurreeeyyy


Many hearty congratulation dear amol lane:

Enjoy this ecstatic moments :cheer2:

Real game starts from now............................


----------



## sevnik0202

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Naysa,
> 
> *Thanks for very useful information and your time in spend for me.(ALL) :clap2: Big applause to you...*
> 
> Just 4 weeks to start my Oz journey..... I am starting on March Ist week to Adelaide. Soon some friends from Expat forum will join me there in following weeks.
> 
> As Bret says, Clothes are quite different from Indian style. Though I am not going to buy new clothes, But want to check what kind of attire in OZ.
> 
> 
> I am mostly using international brands like Arrow, Indian Terrain, Vanhuesan, Louis phillipe, Lee etc..
> 
> Even these brands, could be different one from Indian version in Oz or will it be same.
> 
> Best Regards
> Siva



I don't see much of a difference in clothes which we get in India design wise. The only issue which I faced with clothing was that in India I used to wear XL shirts and T's however in Australia my size is medium.

You can get a shirt from $15 to $ 100. The range from the stores I visited. Shoes you can get from $5 to $200+.

Getting some knowledge about Australian clothing brands would be good. Since, in some cases you might buy a shirt for $50 which actually is worth $25. One major issue is with the alteration of the trousers. You need to pay for that to get it done. 

People prefer to wear lowers and shorts for weekends.

Sunscreen and Sunglasses are must.


----------



## sagarvb

anesha said:


> U can get Singapore pcc with your visa summary and receipt page.. please look up this site for further info
> 
> http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm


thank you will check it out now!!


----------



## sagarvb

anesha said:


> U can get Singapore pcc with your visa summary and receipt page.. please look up this site for further info
> 
> http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm


It is not clear on site, i am not a citizen, only PR in singapore. did you get your PCC already?


----------



## anonimus

amolpathak said:


> Finally a grant & its Direct Grant. Amazing feeling, all things as planned, out of the world!! Hurreeeyyy


Congrats!lane:


----------



## sevnik0202

Hi All

Have an interview on 29th Jan. They have asked to wear Business Casuals. I am planning to wear a trouser with a shirt. Any inputs on what to wear for Business Casuals would be great? Its a informal group interview. I already appeared for a group interview, I went there in Business Formal it was a managerial position, however all the other candidates who were born and broughts were wearing shirts and pants and a person around 55 years came in a T and a jeans.


----------



## prasadg

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, it was Dr Nimal Herat-Gunaratne. However, all doctors are OK and don't make any unnecessary mess. Since you have 3 people to get tested at once, better channel 2 doctors and save time.
> 
> Good if you can go there on a weekday as weekends are bit busy with all kinds of people (going to go to different corners of the world).
> 
> Whole thing (medical test, Xray, Blood/urine) would take about 4 hours for all of you (mostly time spent on moving here and there) but absolutely not troublesome at all


Thank you very much buddy...


----------



## sivakumar s s

sevnik0202 said:


> I don't see much of a difference in clothes which we get in India design wise. The only issue which I faced with clothing was that in India I used to wear XL shirts and T's however in Australia my size is medium.
> 
> You can get a shirt from $15 to $ 100. The range from the stores I visited. Shoes you can get from $5 to $200+.
> 
> Getting some knowledge about Australian clothing brands would be good. Since, in some cases you might buy a shirt for $50 which actually is worth $25. One major issue is with the alteration of the trousers. You need to pay for that to get it done.
> 
> People prefer to wear lowers and shorts for weekends.
> 
> Sunscreen and Sunglasses are must.


Thanks Sevnik, For very useful information.

Then I will add these Capris, Bermudas, sunscreen and sunglasses to my purchase list.


These initial days I need to spend money wisely as I could live in OZ with Indian savings/loans.....
Once, Get a job, Can be little relaxed.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sevnik0202 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Have an interview on 29th Jan. They have asked to wear Business Casuals. I am planning to wear a trouser with a shirt. Any inputs on what to wear for Business Casuals would be great? Its a informal group interview. I already appeared for a group interview, I went there in Business Formal it was a managerial position, however all the other candidates who were born and broughts were wearing shirts and pants and a person around 55 years came in a T and a jeans.


Dear sevnik

All the best for your interview.

Hope it will be helpful to you

What does 'business casual' mean?


Guide to Business Casual Dress Code

https://www.google.com/search?q=bus...Fsmart-business-attire-australia.html;600;369


*However better input could be given by those who landed in OZ *


----------



## sevnik0202

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks Sevnik, For very useful information.
> 
> Then I will add these Capris, Bermudas, sunscreen and sunglasses to my purchase list.
> 
> 
> These initial days I need to spend money wisely as I could live in OZ with Indian savings/loans.....
> Once, Get a job, Can be little relaxed.


I was unable to buy Capris, shorts and T's from India since all the brands had winter apparels. So bought these things in Australia. Its summers in Melbourne however every other day it gets cold and I have to wear jumpers. Some days are very hot and most days are just fine.


----------



## XINGSINGH

amolpathak said:


> Finally a grant & its Direct Grant. Amazing feeling, all things as planned, out of the world!! Hurreeeyyy


Congrats


----------



## subh

Congrats .. Plz share your timeline


----------



## rajeshsoni82

VRS said:


> Hey, what are you doing with all those letters.
> 
> Upload all joining and relieving letters from each company, also upload if you got any certificates, promotions etc.


Hi VRS,

Yes I will try to submit all documents like Joining letter , appointment letter and confirmation letter.

However roles and responsibilities on Letter head from HR is difficult !


----------



## rajeshsoni82

sivakumar s s said:


> My brother you had messed up your case really.
> 
> You should have asked before any one in the forum. Now we could find the reason why CO asked letter in company letter head.
> 
> 
> No worries, B+
> 
> Upload the following things:
> 1. Appointment_letter *mandatory*
> 2.Confirmation _letter(if any)
> 3.Appraisal letter (if any)
> 4. Last six months payslips *mandatory*
> 5. Form 16 or any tax documents (if any)
> 6. Salarycertificate as suggested by Lakshmi (For your case please do this.)
> 7. Statutory declaration/ affidavit. (You already uploaded)
> 
> All the best
> 
> CO's are generally helpful people, We should not waste their time and they are dumped with huge pile of application.
> 
> Once it is done, Do call later DIBP about the submitted documents......



Hi ,

thanks for reply.

will submit all the documents they need except on HR letter head.

hope this will help.

and Yes thanks for advice , i will call them once every thing is uploaded.

once again thanks for reply.


----------



## BRam111

Hi All,

I got a question on employment. Hope some one can throw some light. I am working in Australia in client location as a contractor from an Indian It company. I am planning for my PR. My client is ready to absorb me into his company. By when ever I come to Australia I sign non-competent or non-solicit contract for 1 year. I am not sure how my current employer may react to this. Did any one face this kind of issue?

Ram


----------



## raj147

Good day all,

Got my grant this morning. Thanks for this active forum from which I gained tremendous knowledge. 

Cheers and wishing luck to all aspiring applicants.

Thanks
Raj


----------



## sivakumar s s

raj147 said:


> Good day all,
> 
> Got my grant this morning. Thanks for this active forum from which I gained tremendous knowledge.
> 
> Cheers and wishing luck to all aspiring applicants.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


Many many hearty congratulations
Dear RAJ :first:

Enjoy this :cheer2: full moments.

all the best for your Bright and prosperous future in Oz.


----------



## sevnik0202

raj147 said:


> Good day all,
> 
> Got my grant this morning. Thanks for this active forum from which I gained tremendous knowledge.
> 
> Cheers and wishing luck to all aspiring applicants.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


Congrats mate.lane:lane:lane:


----------



## BretSavage

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear BretSavage,
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions dear.......
> 
> Very helpful to me. Good to know the prices are same.
> 
> Will take minimal winter cloths only then two suits, some formals, Casuals, Jeans & T-shirts, and clothes for home use etc. In fact very minimal purchasing in terms of clothes.
> 
> However, bought cookery items like Pressure cooker, kadai, Dosa pan and other necessary kitchen wares.
> 
> Some essential food items(permitted) as well.
> 
> I am thinking not to buy umbrella and raincoat as I heard Adelaide will have very little rainfall.
> Is it true?


Hi Dear,

Please do take the utensils as although you will get all the stuff over there but they are fairly expensive, so better to take them.

I think its better to take atleast umbrella as its fairly hot in there and with kids with you, it will be very handy, and one more advice take some sunscreen with you, very useful in Australian conditions.

Take care


----------



## BretSavage

raj147 said:


> Good day all,
> 
> Got my grant this morning. Thanks for this active forum from which I gained tremendous knowledge.
> 
> Cheers and wishing luck to all aspiring applicants.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


Congrtaz Raj....All the best.


----------



## XINGSINGH

raj147 said:


> Good day all,
> 
> Got my grant this morning. Thanks for this active forum from which I gained tremendous knowledge.
> 
> Cheers and wishing luck to all aspiring applicants.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


Congrats please update tracker


----------



## VRS

amolpathak said:


> Finally a grant & its Direct Grant. Amazing feeling, all things as planned, out of the world!! Hurreeeyyy


Congratulations.... Celebrate the moment


----------



## VRS

raj147 said:


> Good day all,
> 
> Got my grant this morning. Thanks for this active forum from which I gained tremendous knowledge.
> 
> Cheers and wishing luck to all aspiring applicants.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


Good luck & congratulations


----------



## babajani

ParadiseSoul said:


> I have Oz PR but haven't gone there so far.
> 
> Initially I applied for my self as I was not clear whether I will be able to go in first year or not hence tried to save ticket and stay expenses for family which are to be incurred during validation.
> 
> Now, can someone guide me what procedure to be adopted to apply PR for my wife and kids.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello Paradise Soul,

Many Many congrats for your PR. You didn't updated the forum on getting your PR? Can you please share your detailed timelines?

As far as getting PR for your family is concerned, now you would have to apply for sponsor visa for your wife and kids. It would take a minimum of 12 months and a lot of money. Details can be found in the following thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...309-100-visa-processing-time-frames-2950.html

Regards


----------



## imadbt

*Evidence of Employment*

Hi Guys,
So I applied for 189 and mentioned employment experience slightly related to my occupation but not closely related. So I put NOT CLOSELY RELATED in my application but I still mentioned it as I thought it would give a good impression. Now the application portal is recommending evidence of employment. I don't have any employment contract. Would a mere statement on employment letter head be good enough?
Moreover I can't even get a letter from an employer for an overseas employment that I mentioned but that experience is not at all related to my occupation. What do I do about the recommended attachment for the Overseas Experience evidence? Please note again, I specifically answered NO to the questions inquiring if the experience was closely related to my nominated occupation.




|EOI: 12/1/15| Invite: 23/1/15 | Applied: 26/1/15


----------



## asialanka

amolpathak said:


> Finally a grant & its Direct Grant. Amazing feeling, all things as planned, out of the world!! Hurreeeyyy


aging ti 

Great Amol, really encouraging to hear that.. Good Luck and All the best


----------



## imadbt

I have group certificates and payslips handy for employment in Australia but that would not entirely prove the duration of employment. I can request for a statement for that purpose though.



imadbt said:


> Hi Guys,
> So I applied for 189 and mentioned employment experience slightly related to my occupation but not closely related. So I put NOT CLOSELY RELATED in my application but I still mentioned it as I thought it would give a good impression. Now the application portal is recommending evidence of employment. I don't have any employment contract. Would a mere statement on employment letter head be good enough?
> Moreover I can't even get a letter from an employer for an overseas employment that I mentioned but that experience is not at all related to my occupation. What do I do about the recommended attachment for the Overseas Experience evidence? Please note again, I specifically answered NO to the questions inquiring if the experience was closely related to my nominated occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |EOI: 12/1/15| Invite: 23/1/15 | Applied: 26/1/15


----------



## sakiv23

VRS said:


> did the CO contact you??


no CO has not yet contacted...


----------



## chat_elk

Hello raj,



Congratulations on your grant! 
I'm also applying from Singapore as I'm a Singapore pr
and and waiting till I get a CO assigned. I noticed that you had applied for the Singapore PCC before getting a CO assigned. Could you please let me know how you applied for it, and most importantly, which documents you presented to the Singapore police to obtain the PCC. Your information is highly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## VRS

chat_elk said:


> Hello raj,
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your grant!
> I'm also applying from Singapore as I'm a Singapore pr
> and and waiting till I get a CO assigned. I noticed that you had applied for the Singapore PCC before getting a CO assigned. Could you please let me know how you applied for it, and most importantly, which documents you presented to the Singapore police to obtain the PCC. Your information is highly appreciated. Thanks!


on the visa tracker it says, Raj has got Visa grant without Singapore PCC. Is it possible?


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hi Guys,

Need small help while filling Form 929 (Change in Residential Address)

Q 10 - Effective dates for new contact details : Should I leave the "To" date blank? since I will continue to live in this house or put the date at which I am filling in the form?

Regards,


----------



## gourav25

*Query reg Visa 189*

Dear Experts,


I recently submitted visa 189 application and was asked for form 80 by CO. That time I noticed that in my Visa application, I filed my permanent address as residential address instead of current residential address. I'm currently in Tokyo and I filed my residential address from India. Please suggest if I should submit form 1023 before submitting form 80 or just submitting form 80 would work?
please help.

Thanks,


__________________
Subclass: 189 || Points: 65 ; Computer Engineer
EOI: 08aNov14 || Applied: 18-NOV 14 || MED,PCC: Submitted ||CO allocated: 23 JAN 2015 , asked for form 80


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

*Hay i keep on receiving messages on my skill select account.i got invited for visa application on both rounds of November...and applied under the 1st invitation...i didn't deleted the 2nd invitation (i did started to fill it up, incase i couldn't arrange the doc in time for 1st inv..but never finished it)...now should i cancel it..or it doesn't matter...my skill select status showes 'Lodged''*


----------



## sevnik0202

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> Hay i keep on receiving messages on my skill select account.i got invited for visa application on both rounds of November...and applied under the 1st invitation...i didn't deleted the 2nd invitation (i did started to fill it up, incase i couldn't arrange the doc in time for 1st inv..but never finished it)...now should i cancel it..or it doesn't matter...my skill select status showes 'Lodged''


Ignore all the invites after you got the first one.


----------



## sevnik0202

sevnik0202 said:


> Ignore all the invites after you got the first one.


If you have already lodged your visa.


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

sevnik0202 said:


> If you have already lodged your visa.


Yes i have lodged my application on 2nd December 14...Tnx for the help


----------



## raj147

chat_elk said:


> Hello raj,
> 
> Congratulations on your grant!
> I'm also applying from Singapore as I'm a Singapore pr
> and and waiting till I get a CO assigned. I noticed that you had applied for the Singapore PCC before getting a CO assigned. Could you please let me know how you applied for it, and most importantly, which documents you presented to the Singapore police to obtain the PCC. Your information is highly appreciated. Thanks!


Hi Chat_elk,

I applied with application acknowledgement letter. Of course otger attachments are required. 

The same goes with other countries too.

Thanks
Raj


----------



## raj147

VRS said:


> on the visa tracker it says, Raj has got Visa grant without Singapore PCC. Is it possible?


Hi VRS,

In my office Google docs are blocked. So my updates are nit accurate enf in tracking sheet. U can see in my signature. 
Regards
Raj


----------



## bdapplicant

Give a call to DIBP, and ask whether if you need to submit any doc, if not then you may get your visa immediately.



lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> Yes i have lodged my application on 2nd December 14...Tnx for the help


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,

This number is not connecting . I tried in the morning and it says number (+61131881) is not valid and this number (1300363613) says network busy.

I m trying to call from India


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

bdapplicant said:


> Give a call to DIBP, and ask whether if you need to submit any doc, if not then you may get your visa immediately.


*My 8 weeks will be completed tomorrow...i haven't been assigned to any CO yet...i am thinking if i should call them or just wait till 1st week of feb (As the tracker shows they are processing the applications of November and the DIBP website acknowledge till 31st October)..i have submitted every thing they asked for including form 80, PCC, meds...*


----------



## 100junaid

Hi every one any one please tell me what is the medical examination fee in pakistan for sub category 189


----------



## thomasvo

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> *My 8 weeks will be completed tomorrow...i haven't been assigned to any CO yet...i am thinking if i should call them or just wait till 1st week of feb (As the tracker shows they are processing the applications of November and the DIBP website acknowledge till 31st October)..i have submitted every thing they asked for including form 80, PCC, meds...*


Just have patience. I applied on the same day as you and I expect to hear something in 2-3 weeks. Let them do their job, after all, the "normal" processing time is 3 months according to their website.


----------



## div1220

hey i want to know which city is best for android and java professionals?
Any help appreciated


----------



## mshahidrazzaq

Guys,

We got grant on 14 Jan 2015, Wish you all early grant too.

Total time 4 months 13 days from the date of Application (189)

SHAHID RAZZAQ


----------



## gourav25

Dear Experts,


I recently submitted visa 189 application and was asked for form 80 by CO. That time I noticed that in my Visa application, I filed my permanent address as residential address instead of current residential address. I'm currently in Tokyo and I filed my residential address from India. Please suggest if I should submit form 1023 before submitting form 80 or just submitting form 80 would work?
please help.

Thanks,


__________________
Subclass: 189 || Points: 65 ; Computer Engineer
EOI: 08aNov14 || Applied: 18-NOV 14 || MED,PCC: Submitted ||CO allocated: 23 JAN 2015 , asked for form 80


----------



## Visaradha

Hi all, as i applied 189 visa in mid December. ..expecting visa by end of February or 1st week of March mostly. 
In the meanwhile am planning my entry to Melbourne(ANZSCO CODE-261313). Could someone please advise me regarding where i have to land ( either Sydney or Melbourne) are SAP jobs and software jobs more in which place.....if i choose to go to Sydney (high cost of living), but when i explored australian job sites IT jobs are equally good in Melbourne too and ofcourse the cost of living is far less in Melbourne when compared to Sydney! !!
Guys am confused....Please share your precious suggestions and ideas!!!!
Thanks in advance. ...


----------



## chat_elk

Thanks for the reply Raj!
in that case i will too apply for pcc with the application acknowledgement letter.
I was initially wondering if the police would accept it since it says nothing about a Police certificate requirement. Thanks for clearing my doubt!


----------



## BretSavage

amolpathak said:


> Finally a grant & its Direct Grant. Amazing feeling, all things as planned, out of the world!! Hurreeeyyy


Congratz Amol....All the best


----------



## sevnik0202

Visaradha said:


> Hi all, as i applied 189 visa in mid December. ..expecting visa by end of February or 1st week of March mostly.
> In the meanwhile am planning my entry to Melbourne(ANZSCO CODE-261313). Could someone please advise me regarding where i have to land ( either Sydney or Melbourne) are SAP jobs and software jobs more in which place.....if i choose to go to Sydney (high cost of living), but when i explored australian job sites IT jobs are equally good in Melbourne too and ofcourse the cost of living is far less in Melbourne when compared to Sydney! !!
> Guys am confused....Please share your precious suggestions and ideas!!!!
> Thanks in advance. ...


Melbourne is a big city and there are equal opportunities here do some research on seek.com.au. If you find equal number of jobs in your field its better to move to Melbourne as you already said its cheaper than Sydney.


----------



## indeinde

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear,
> 
> Find answer in Bold form
> 
> Also it is strongly recommended to update your timeline in the signature.
> 
> All the best


Thanks Siva. in SS website, they mention this as requirement:
Financial capacity – sufficient funds to settle in South Australia.

4.Details of financial capacity or Financial Capacity Declaration for international graduates. 

Doesn't that mean we need to show some evidence?


----------



## sreenithk

VRS said:


> on the visa tracker it says, Raj has got Visa grant without Singapore PCC. Is it possible?


I got grant without FBI PCC. i had applied for FBI PCC and was waiting for it. i was surprised to receive the direct grant mail. so i guess its possible, i dont know how though!


----------



## sreenithk

100junaid said:


> Hi guyz any one plz tell me what is the medical examination fee in pakistan for sub category 189.


did it for 3500 Rs in Pune, India. but i guess it will vary from hospital to hospital. its best to check with the hospital directly.


----------



## VRS

mshahidrazzaq said:


> Guys,
> 
> We got grant on 14 Jan 2015, Wish you all early grant too.
> 
> Total time 4 months 13 days from the date of Application (189)
> 
> SHAHID RAZZAQ


Congratulations


----------



## VRS

raj147 said:


> Hi VRS,
> 
> In my office Google docs are blocked. So my updates are nit accurate enf in tracking sheet. U can see in my signature.
> Regards
> Raj


Okay okay... Anyway... Have great times ahead!


----------



## VRS

bdapplicant said:


> Give a call to DIBP, and ask whether if you need to submit any doc, if not then you may get your visa immediately.


No no, don't do that until you see that applicants lodged after your date of lodging have got visas. 
Just need to exercise some patience. Same is with me... Dec 6 2014.


----------



## VRS

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This number is not connecting . I tried in the morning and it says number (+61131881) is not valid and this number (1300363613) says network busy.
> 
> I m trying to call from India


You should try from Skype


----------



## VRS

Visaradha said:


> Hi all, as i applied 189 visa in mid December. ..expecting visa by end of February or 1st week of March mostly.
> In the meanwhile am planning my entry to Melbourne(ANZSCO CODE-261313). Could someone please advise me regarding where i have to land ( either Sydney or Melbourne) are SAP jobs and software jobs more in which place.....if i choose to go to Sydney (high cost of living), but when i explored australian job sites IT jobs are equally good in Melbourne too and ofcourse the cost of living is far less in Melbourne when compared to Sydney! !!
> Guys am confused....Please share your precious suggestions and ideas!!!!
> Thanks in advance. ...


Anna Namaste, 

Tension oddu, SYD is expensive and your right, but it's where the highest population reside.. MEL is also good. Just decide on where you may find more job opportunities. 

Also, since I stayed in USA, shifting to various cities is not hard in these kind of nations. 

Keep both of your options open.


----------



## sakiv23

Hi all,

my CO was assigned on 3 dec 2014 and CO has not yet contacted. i have submitted form 80 but i missed to mention the detail of 1 company, whether it will effect in VISA grant. 

But i have found that form 80 is not in the check list of doc for VISA 189 and it is an additional doc which is to be submitted after the requirement from of CO.

Please share your thoughts on this....


----------



## VRS

sakiv23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> my CO was assigned on 3 dec 2014 and CO has not yet contacted. i have submitted form 80 but i missed to mention the detail of 1 company, whether it will effect in VISA grant.
> 
> But i have found that form 80 is not in the check list of doc for VISA 189 and it is an additional doc which is to be submitted after the requirement from of CO.
> 
> Please share your thoughts on this....


How do you know he was assigned??


----------



## JonDoe

*Made mistake in entering Health questionaire*

Hi,
WHile completing my visa health section "Organise your health examinations section" I entered my details in my wifes section by mistake and submitted it. Now I do not see any place to correct.

I searched the IMMI site to see if I can write to someone to correct this but cant find any contact email ID to get this corrected.

Can someone help as to whom I can contact to correct this?


----------



## XINGSINGH

sreenithk said:


> I got grant without FBI PCC. i had applied for FBI PCC and was waiting for it. i was surprised to receive the direct grant mail. so i guess its possible, i dont know how though!


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

mshahidrazzaq said:


> Guys,
> 
> We got grant on 14 Jan 2015, Wish you all early grant too.
> 
> Total time 4 months 13 days from the date of Application (189)
> 
> SHAHID RAZZAQ


Congrats


----------



## jayant.sircar

louisam said:


> Regular things.
> 
> Blood, urine, X-Ray and then physical examination by the doctor where they check your BMI, eye-sight, BP and enquire about your medical conditions.
> 
> If you don't have any chronic or serious health problems, you should be okay. No need to panic. Don't have to hide anything. Be cool
> 
> :cool
> 
> Pre-med?? If you smoke, try to keep your chest clear


thanx dear,
yes i do smoke , but how to keep my chest clear,also had a habit of chewing pan masala in the past , now reduced , will that effect the med...? seek yr advise,,
rgds
Jayant


----------



## sevnik0202

jayant.sircar said:


> thanx dear,
> yes i do smoke , but how to keep my chest clear,also had a habit of chewing pan masala in the past , now reduced , will that effect the med...? seek yr advise,,
> rgds
> Jayant


I too smoke and was able to clear the medical easily.


----------



## mohindnair

Hi guys
I had a query..
Request your advice.
As few guys in the forum know, I am going to Auckland for doing a masters course of 1 year.
I am going there through my PR visa.
So to facilitate entry into Oz, I am going to Auckland via Oz where I will meet one friend in Perth and then go to Auckland after 12 hours after I land in Perth.
now my query is which dollar should I take in cash...
Should it be AUD or NZD??
I have been told to open an account after reaching NZ bcoz students get some benefits in account opening after showing college id card..
So I thought of taking 3000 dollars in cash with me for initial few days.
But i am confused which currency..
Bcoz if I take AUD and again get it converted to NZD unnecessarily I will lose money in transaction cost..
So asking this doubt..


----------



## mohindnair

Is there anybody in forum like me who went to NZ by entering Oz for few hours??
I would be happy if that person share his/her experience..


----------



## sreenithk

jayant.sircar said:


> thanx dear,
> yes i do smoke , but how to keep my chest clear,also had a habit of chewing pan masala in the past , now reduced , will that effect the med...? seek yr advise,,
> rgds
> Jayant


These are the main things that they check/care about in medical.
1. HIV - blood
2. TB - chest X-ray. this is where u need to keep your chest clear
3. hepatitis - blood
4. eyes - you shouldn't worry about this unless you are blind
5. general check up, family history. not a big deal breaker here as well.

i don't think pan masala has anything to do with your medicals...


----------



## jayant.sircar

sreenithk said:


> These are the main things that they check/care about in medical.
> 1. HIV - blood
> 2. TB - chest X-ray. this is where u need to keep your chest clear
> 3. hepatitis - blood
> 4. eyes - you shouldn't worry about this unless you are blind
> 5. general check up, family history. not a big deal breaker here as well.
> 
> i don't think pan masala has anything to do with your medicals...


Thanx dear ,From sl no 1 to 5 im perfectly ok, as i had my employment med done shortly, why i mentioned the habit of pan masala, was perhaps they wud check the oral health too,
rgds


----------



## VRS

mohindnair said:


> Hi guys
> I had a query..
> Request your advice.
> As few guys in the forum know, I am going to Auckland for doing a masters course of 1 year.
> I am going there through my PR visa.
> So to facilitate entry into Oz, I am going to Auckland via Oz where I will meet one friend in Perth and then go to Auckland after 12 hours after I land in Perth.
> now my query is which dollar should I take in cash...
> Should it be AUD or NZD??
> I have been told to open an account after reaching NZ bcoz students get some benefits in account opening after showing college id card..
> So I thought of taking 3000 dollars in cash with me for initial few days.
> But i am confused which currency..
> Bcoz if I take AUD and again get it converted to NZD unnecessarily I will lose money in transaction cost..
> So asking this doubt..


Simple, plz take NZD, you are hardly staying in Aus.


----------



## VRS

sreenithk said:


> I got grant without FBI PCC. i had applied for FBI PCC and was waiting for it. i was surprised to receive the direct grant mail. so i guess its possible, i dont know how though!


are you serious???? how is it possible, did the CO did not ask you??? How long did you stay in the USA??


----------



## mohindnair

VRS said:


> Simple, plz take NZD, you are hardly staying in Aus.


Thank u VRS..
But will the authorities in OZ create problems when I reach Perth..
Bcoz I will land in Oz with NZD..


----------



## mohindnair

mohindnair said:


> Thank u VRS..
> But will the authorities in OZ create problems when I reach Perth..
> Bcoz I will land in Oz with NZD..


Also I will land in bangkok before reaching Oz..
There can I use NZD /AUD for some purchases..


----------



## VRS

sreenithk said:


> I got grant without FBI PCC. i had applied for FBI PCC and was waiting for it. i was surprised to receive the direct grant mail. so i guess its possible, i dont know how though!


Congrats anyway, that is a big thing!


----------



## VRS

sreenithk said:


> I got grant without FBI PCC. i had applied for FBI PCC and was waiting for it. i was surprised to receive the direct grant mail. so i guess its possible, i dont know how though!


Also Sreenithk, can you please share your detailed timeline.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Received Visa Grant Today...


----------



## VRS

mohindnair said:


> Also I will land in bangkok before reaching Oz..
> There can I use NZD /AUD for some purchases..


how many days in Bangkok bro??? or how many hours, are you taking any card?? If you have a card loaded with money then you can purchase anything with it by swiping.


----------



## sevnik0202

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Received Visa Grant Today...


Congrats. Good luck.


----------



## jayant.sircar

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Received Visa Grant Today...


congratulations to u...:second::second::second:


----------



## VRS

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Received Visa Grant Today...


Congrats!


----------



## mohindnair

VRS said:


> how many days in Bangkok bro??? or how many hours, are you taking any card?? If you have a card loaded with money then you can purchase anything with it by swiping.


I am in Bangkok for 12 hours....


----------



## mohindnair

mohindnair said:


> I am in Bangkok for 12 hours....


Which would be the cheapest card bro VRS???


----------



## Ash_pagal

VRS said:


> how many days in Bangkok bro??? or how many hours, are you taking any card?? If you have a card loaded with money then you can purchase anything with it by swiping.


We can get a forex card from HDFC / ICICI bank and preload it with the currency (i got it loaded with AUD for visa fee purposes). They charge 500 + taxes for the card. The currency rate is not at market rate, but on a higher side. ( I was charged 1.50 Rs. higher per dollar). It also has insurance and one add on card, in case you lose the primary card, you can transfer the balance from it to the secondary card via net banking.

Hope this helps..!


----------



## mohindnair

Ash_pagal said:


> We can get a forex card from HDFC / ICICI bank and preload it with the currency (i got it loaded with AUD for visa fee purposes). They charge 500 + taxes for the card. The currency rate is not at market rate, but on a higher side. ( I was charged 1.50 Rs. higher per dollar). It also has insurance and one add on card, in case you lose the primary card, you can transfer the balance from it to the secondary card via net banking.
> 
> Hope this helps..!


Okkk.
Thanks.......


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

mohindnair said:


> Hi my dear friend Sivakumar!!!!
> Hi forum friends!!!!!!
> Extremely sorry guys!!!
> Could not be online for almost one week!!!!
> Well I was busy with converting my status from international to domestic status at University of Auckland..
> The thing has happened and you guys would not believe that I have to pay domestic fees for my masters and I would be thus saving around 14 lakh rupees.
> i have already applied for the same. Expect approval and fees payment next week.
> As told earlier, I will enter Australia to validate my visa and then enter NZ by my PR visa.
> Well my plans are such. I will enter Perth as I have one close friend where I can stay for 1 day.
> Then I will move next day to Auckland. This week end I am planning for booking tickets.
> I had this query ?Should I book tickets directly online or though some agent like Thomas Cook.
> I am going outside India for the first time. So don't want to take chances. Also I have to take 2 tickets ie. from Mumbai to Perth and Perth To Auckland.I have to be at University orientation on 23rd . Planning to move from Mumbai on 19th. Also tickets are getting expensive due to World Cup.
> So a bit tensed..


Congratulations first! May god bless you with great life there. And secondly I would like to know that do I need to upload form 80 etc before CO asks? Or let it be like that. I am done with all. meds etc all.


----------



## samzmavz

100junaid said:


> Hi every one any one please tell me what is the medical examination fee in pakistan for sub category 189


Hi Junaid,

Wilcare Lahore charges 7500 PKR for adults and 4200 PKR for kids.


----------



## mohindnair

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Congratulations first! May god bless you with great life there. And secondly I would like to know that do I need to upload form 80 etc before CO asks? Or let it be like that. I am done with all. meds etc all.


Yeah better upload form 80.
many guys have been asked then,
its a matter of luck if they don't ask few guys..
If you want direct grant better upload it before CO asks..


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

*Hay all...congrats to those who got their grant recently...
Does anyone know if we have to show asset before getting visa grant...another thing is my brother lives in SA (Citizen)..i have given his details in my form 80.Will it make any impact of my application? i mean to say will they conduct any varification there?*


----------



## mohindnair

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Congratulations first! May god bless you with great life there. And secondly I would like to know that do I need to upload form 80 etc before CO asks? Or let it be like that. I am done with all. meds etc all.


Thanks man for your compliments..


----------



## sevnik0202

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> *Hay all...congrats to those who got their grant recently...
> Does anyone know if we have to show asset before getting visa grant...another thing is my brother lives in SA (Citizen)..i have given his details in my form 80.Will it make any impact of my application? i mean to say will they conduct any varification there?*


 *No fund show required. No verification will be done at your brothers place.*


----------



## ahsan_abbas

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Received Visa Grant Today...


Congratulations. Enjoy these happy moments :second:


----------



## sreenithk

VRS said:


> are you serious???? how is it possible, did the CO did not ask you??? How long did you stay in the USA??


Well i am serious. i was there in US for 4 years in the past 10. they did not ask anything, it was direct grant. wonder why they didnt. i havent still got my FBI PCC. i applied in october. i am now wondering if they could ask for it later, while entering for instance.


----------



## sreenithk

VRS said:


> Also Sreenithk, can you please share your detailed timeline.


updated signature below.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Received Visa Grant Today...


Congrats


----------



## VRS

sreenithk said:


> updated signature below.


VERY lucky indeed. Did you get your FBI PCC later bro??


----------



## VRS

mohindnair said:


> Which would be the cheapest card bro VRS???


use your existing Indian credit card, it will not get charged adversely. I was recently in Thailand for a week.

In Thailand they insist you to pay Thai Baht or by Credit/Debit/forex card.


----------



## VRS

mohindnair said:


> Which would be the cheapest card bro VRS???


12 hrs in Thailand, are you gonna go out of airport into the city?? I think you are only in the airport for transfer of flights. Its a beautiful airport with a lot of amenities. Great food is available everywhere... if if you have NZD you can exchange in a lot of Forex centers in the airport.


----------



## VRS

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Congratulations first! May god bless you with great life there. And secondly I would like to know that do I need to upload form 80 etc before CO asks? Or let it be like that. I am done with all. meds etc all.


please upload form 80 before being asked to. It helps in reducing time.


----------



## VRS

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> *Hay all...congrats to those who got their grant recently...
> Does anyone know if we have to show asset before getting visa grant...another thing is my brother lives in SA (Citizen)..i have given his details in my form 80.Will it make any impact of my application? i mean to say will they conduct any varification there?*


SA is what South Africa??


----------



## VRS

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> *Hay all...congrats to those who got their grant recently...
> Does anyone know if we have to show asset before getting visa grant...another thing is my brother lives in SA (Citizen)..i have given his details in my form 80.Will it make any impact of my application? i mean to say will they conduct any varification there?*


also get yourself on the Visa Tracker if you are not on it.
here is the link:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## VRS

sreenithk said:


> Well i am serious. i was there in US for 4 years in the past 10. they did not ask anything, it was direct grant. wonder why they didnt. i havent still got my FBI PCC. i applied in october. i am now wondering if they could ask for it later, while entering for instance.


No no, they will not ask for it. Once the visa is granted there will be no trouble. Even if they ask you they will give you time.


----------



## sreenithk

VRS said:


> VERY lucky indeed. Did you get your FBI PCC later bro??


I applied in oct, 14. i havent got it yet. FBI Processing is very slow these days... they say current processing time is 14-16 weeks. even with that timeline i should have got it. i would have been mad at them, had the CO asked for it. but now i am relaxed.


----------



## nidhirana

Hi

I completed diploma in IT in 2004 and have provisional certificate for diploma program. I don't have a diploma certificate for same.

If I'll apply for diploma now the date on the diploma certificate would state "awarded in 2015". In this case. ACS would consider date mentioned on the mark sheets which is 2004 or date which will be there on diploma certificate i.e 2015 for work exp points.


----------



## sagarvb

Finally I got CO contacted and with some special surprise to me . asked for Singapore PCC then asked me for evidence of name change stating one character in my name in my diploma certificate is different from passport. I have no clue on how i missed to notice this all this time. so as the other people (ACS / other teams I vetted these thru). it has V in place of Y. I didnt contact CO yet on what documents are required for this like affidivit / complete new certificate (whcih i afraid will take longer considering i need to go back to india and get it from state board)

any suggestions on how should i respond back ? 


Thanks,


----------



## sreenithk

sagarvb said:


> Finally I got CO contacted and with some special surprise to me . asked for Singapore PCC then asked me for evidence of name change stating one character in my name in my diploma certificate is different from passport. I have no clue on how i missed to notice this all this time. so as the other people (ACS / other teams I vetted these thru). it has V in place of Y. I didnt contact CO yet on what documents are required for this like affidivit / complete new certificate (whcih i afraid will take longer considering i need to go back to india and get it from state board)
> 
> any suggestions on how should i respond back ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,


I had similar issue where my 10th and 12th certificates did not have expansion of my initials (not exactly spelling mistake). i furnished a name change affidavit. i hope that will suffice in your case. again i will let the more experienced people to confirm.

Please find attached, a template that i used. u need to get it notarized.


----------



## VRS

sagarvb said:


> Finally I got CO contacted and with some special surprise to me . asked for Singapore PCC then asked me for evidence of name change stating one character in my name in my diploma certificate is different from passport. I have no clue on how i missed to notice this all this time. so as the other people (ACS / other teams I vetted these thru). it has V in place of Y. I didnt contact CO yet on what documents are required for this like affidivit / complete new certificate (whcih i afraid will take longer considering i need to go back to india and get it from state board)
> 
> any suggestions on how should i respond back ?
> 
> 
> Thanks,


OMG... i dont have an answer for this, may be other exp expats can help.


----------



## VRS

nidhirana said:


> Hi
> 
> I completed diploma in IT in 2004 and have provisional certificate for diploma program. I don't have a diploma certificate for same.
> 
> If I'll apply for diploma now the date on the diploma certificate would state "awarded in 2015". In this case. ACS would consider date mentioned on the mark sheets which is 2004 or date which will be there on diploma certificate i.e 2015 for work exp points.


I don't think so it would state "Awarded in 2015" since you actually completed in 2004. May be you did not collect it.


----------



## VRS

sreenithk said:


> I applied in oct, 14. i havent got it yet. FBI Processing is very slow these days... they say current processing time is 14-16 weeks. even with that timeline i should have got it. i would have been mad at them, had the CO asked for it. but now i am relaxed.


I had applied in Oct too, but lodged my Visa on Dec 6th. So far there has been no contact from the other end. I am calling the FBI daily and they say they are processing Oct 14ths finger prints.... They asked me to just wait for a week. The pain is so terrible.... but good things happen to those who wait.... I believe in it!!


----------



## Visaradha

VRS said:


> sreenithk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in oct, 14. i havent got it yet. FBI Processing is very slow these days... they say current processing time is 14-16 weeks. even with that timeline i should have got it. i would have been mad at them, had the CO asked for it. but now i am relaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had applied in Oct too, but lodged my Visa on Dec 6th. So far there has been no contact from the other end. I am calling the FBI daily and they say they are processing Oct 14ths finger prints.... They asked me to just wait for a week. The pain is so terrible.... but good things happen to those who wait.... I believe in it!!
Click to expand...


Yes u r very true dear VRS, dont worry....u will receive it soon
By the way thanks for your reply yesterday! !!!


----------



## VRS

Visaradha said:


> Yes u r very true dear VRS, dont worry....u will receive it soon
> By the way thanks for your reply yesterday! !!!


No prob anna!


----------



## VRS

Attention from Visa Tracker!!!

Though we see Applicants until 19/Nov/14 have got Visas, there is CO contact made with an applicant MSH who lodged on 28/Nov/14.


----------



## blak3

^ LOL is that some message from outerspace or smthg? so dramatic


----------



## VRS

blak3 said:


> ^ LOL is that some message from outerspace or smthg? so dramatic


Looks like!!! Also, goes to make all the applicants be alert!!!


----------



## sreenithk

VRS said:


> I had applied in Oct too, but lodged my Visa on Dec 6th. So far there has been no contact from the other end. I am calling the FBI daily and they say they are processing Oct 14ths finger prints.... They asked me to just wait for a week. The pain is so terrible.... but good things happen to those who wait.... I believe in it!!


I agree. patience is a virtue. i never checked abt the PR processing and was so surprised to see the grant mail one day. i was not even expecting it. happy that i was not being impatient about it. abt FBI PCC, mine is Oct 15. so i guess i will get it soon. :fingerscrossed: thanks for the info


----------



## sakiv23

congrats dear for the achievement!!!


----------



## jasdeep

Hi Guys,

I have Australian PR and going to apply for my wife's and daughter's PR next month.
So, my question is that in case, i want to migrate to Australia in the coming days then can they travel with me ??If possible, then what type of Visa will suits them?? 

I know they will get PR in couple of months later.


----------



## sakiv23

VRS said:


> How do you know he was assigned??


I contacted to my consultant then they had provided information about CO. it was disclosed that on 3 dec 2014 CO "Sophie" asked my educational doc which my consultant had provided/ uploaded the same. Hence, I came to know about the CO. But after then CO has never contacted. 

Now, please guide what should I do?


----------



## asialanka

sreenithk said:


> I had similar issue where my 10th and 12th certificates did not have expansion of my initials (not exactly spelling mistake). i furnished a name change affidavit. i hope that will suffice in your case. again i will let the more experienced people to confirm.
> 
> Please find attached, a template that i used. u need to get it notarized.


I am also facing a similar problem and like to suggest an affidavit (as sreenithk has posted) would be sufficient for your situation

Affidavit is equivalent to a "statutory declaration" in Australia and you should get it done by a lawyer with his seal and signature on it.

If I were you I'd first upload the affidavit and then inform the CO that it has been done rather than first asking the CO if an affidavit is sufficient... hope u got what I meant

Thanks


----------



## VRS

sakiv23 said:


> I contacted to my consultant then they had provided information about CO. it was disclosed that on 3 dec 2014 CO "Sophie" asked my educational doc which my consultant had provided/ uploaded the same. Hence, I came to know about the CO. But after then CO has never contacted.
> 
> Now, please guide what should I do?


You should call them asap. Its almost 2 months now. What is your consultant doing, guess he is sleeping!! Who is your consultant- YAxis??

Please email or call them as soon as possible.


----------



## 100junaid

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Received Visa Grant Today...


Congrats a lot, very happy to see pakistanis getting grant so early...


----------



## AnujBh

Hi
Someone who applied on 12th dec was contacted by CO as per the tracker....


----------



## VRS

AnujBh said:


> Hi
> Someone who applied on 12th dec was contacted by CO as per the tracker....


189 or 190 Visa AnujBh?


----------



## Yakin

*need clarification for 190 visa*

Hi all,

Category Points Reason
Age 30	26 Years
English language ability 10	10 - 7 band IELTS
Overseas employment 0	2.5yrs experience, but ACS will deduct 2 years from it
Educational qualifications 15	MCA,BCA
State/Territory government nomination	5	Ready to go through sponsorship
*Total 60*

As you can see from above information, I am getting only 55 points but with help of state sponsorship I can reach to 60 points and that makes me eligible for *Visa subclass 190*

But when googling I found some discouraging information


south australia - ict is restrictied til some time but no opening dates mentioned

NSW - intake for ict in nsw is suspended

Tasmania - requires minimum 5yrs work experieance in nominated code, 20000$ financial


victoria - requires minimum 3yrs work experieance in all ict occupation, 35000$ financials


Wester Australia - our code is not available in occupation list, requires 3yrs exp

Queensland - 35000$ financials, ICT is not even in their state occupation list


Northern Territary - requires 35000$ financials, Due to the high number of applicants already residing and working in the Northern Territory applications for ICT occupations from offshore applicants must demonstrate very strong employment prospects in the Northern Territory. This can be done by providing evidence of having received an offer of employment in your nominated occupation or a closely related occupation.


Australian capital terratery, Canberra - all ICT occupations are closed with no opening date mentioned. Good part is that work experience years is not required

Note:Check attachment for links to above mentioned points.

As per above mentioned list all states require applicants with minimum working experience of 3 years. Is my understanding correct???:confused2:
If yes :fingerscrossed:, then please guide me how should I apply for Australian visa.


----------



## AnujBh

VRS said:


> 189 or 190 Visa AnujBh?


For 189


----------



## BretSavage

AnujBh said:


> For 189


Onshore applicant......


----------



## Yakin

AnujBh said:


> For 189


189 requires minimum 60 points, am having 55 points. That's the reason am going for 190 to get extra 5 points.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Benefit of doing masters?*

Hello All,

I had finished BE in 2003; and recently, I had finished by Masters in Computer science(part time) in 2014.

1. Should I show my masters as part of the assessment? What is the pros and cons of showing or not showing my masters?
2. Assuming, I have to show my masters, I am yet to receive my degree certificate. I only have my marks cards. The original degree 
certificate will be coming sometimes in June this year. Meanwhile, can I submit only my marks card or do I need to get and submit the 
provisional degree certificate as well?

Thank you


----------



## VRS

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had finished BE in 2003; and recently, I had finished by Masters in Computer science(part time) in 2014.
> 
> 1. Should I show my masters as part of the assessment? What is the pros and cons of showing or not showing my masters?
> 2. Assuming, I have to show my masters, I am yet to receive my degree certificate. I only have my marks cards. The original degree
> certificate will be coming sometimes in June this year. Meanwhile, can I submit only my marks card or do I need to get and submit the
> provisional degree certificate as well?
> 
> Thank you


Masters in which country? Are BE & MS in Ind?


----------



## VRS

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had finished BE in 2003; and recently, I had finished by Masters in Computer science(part time) in 2014.
> 
> 1. Should I show my masters as part of the assessment? What is the pros and cons of showing or not showing my masters?
> 2. Assuming, I have to show my masters, I am yet to receive my degree certificate. I only have my marks cards. The original degree
> certificate will be coming sometimes in June this year. Meanwhile, can I submit only my marks card or do I need to get and submit the
> provisional degree certificate as well?
> 
> Thank you


Of both are from India, please don't show masters as points are same for both degrees. Also, experience will be calculated after MS degree.


----------



## sivakumar s s

indeinde said:


> Thanks Siva. in SS website, they mention this as requirement:
> Financial capacity – sufficient funds to settle in South Australia.
> 
> 4.Details of financial capacity or Financial Capacity Declaration for international graduates.
> 
> Doesn't that mean we need to show some evidence?


Yes dear indeinde,

We are going to show some evidence in terms of Letter not on Fund proofs like bank statement, securities and liquid cash.....

What required is the COMMITMENT LETTER to SA state which details about your interest in the state and why looking for SA and you had understood the opportunities and life style in that state.

If you wish, I will share you a sample letter and needed pls PM me......

Best Regards
siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

Many hearty congrats dear Shahid razzaq, lane:

Enjoy this great moments :cheer2:



mshahidrazzaq said:


> Guys,
> 
> We got grant on 14 Jan 2015, Wish you all early grant too.
> 
> Total time 4 months 13 days from the date of Application (189)
> 
> SHAHID RAZZAQ


----------



## sivakumar s s

Visaradha said:


> Hi all, as i applied 189 visa in mid December. ..expecting visa by end of February or 1st week of March mostly.
> In the meanwhile am planning my entry to Melbourne(ANZSCO CODE-261313). Could someone please advise me regarding where i have to land ( either Sydney or Melbourne) are SAP jobs and software jobs more in which place.....if i choose to go to Sydney (high cost of living), but when i explored australian job sites IT jobs are equally good in Melbourne too and ofcourse the cost of living is far less in Melbourne when compared to Sydney! !!
> Guys am confused....Please share your precious suggestions and ideas!!!!
> Thanks in advance. ...


Hi Visaradha,

It seems, you already make up your mind for Melbs rather than Syd.......

Both cities have equal opportunities and hope this link will be useful to you.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-permanent-residents-21.html#post6275017

*List of important IT companies in Oz*


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Visaradha,
> 
> It seems, you already make up your mind for Melbs rather than Syd.......
> 
> Both cities have equal opportunities and hope this link will be useful to you.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/630378-job-opportunities-australia-permanent-residents-21.html#post6275017
> 
> List of important IT companies in Oz


Bro anything like this for Civil Engineering professionals??


----------



## Inf_18

Hi,

I have uploaded one document in wrong category. Should I fill form 1023?? If yes, where to upload it (under which category) ?

Also, is form 80 mandatory ?? If yes, where to upload it (under which category) ?


----------



## VRS

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have uploaded one document in wrong category. Should I fill form 1023?? If yes, where to upload it (under which category) ?
> 
> Also, is form 80 mandatory ?? If yes, where to upload it (under which category) ?


Part answer. 

Form 80 is not mandatory, however, CO may ask it and the chances are very high. 

Very few ppl are not asked for form 80. In the best interest to avoid delay of the grant, it is advisable to front load it.


----------



## Inf_18

VRS said:


> Part answer.
> 
> Form 80 is not mandatory, however, CO may ask it and the chances are very high.
> 
> Very few ppl are not asked for form 80. In the best interest to avoid delay of the grant, it is advisable to front load it.



Thanks VRS....whr to upload this form ?? under which category??


----------



## sivakumar s s

Many hearty congratulations
Won the golden cup:first:

Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:



Zahra Nasreen said:


> Received Visa Grant Today...


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> SA is what South Africa??


Dear

not South Africa It is *South Australia*


----------



## sivakumar s s

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Congratulations first! May god bless you with great life there. And secondly I would like to know that do I need to upload form 80 etc before CO asks? Or let it be like that. I am done with all. meds etc all.


Dear,

I wonder why this doubt to fill Form 80. 

Though filling this 18 pages forms, scanning and uploading is bit tough, But the fruitful if you think it is DIRECT GRANT..........


----------



## husain081

Inf_18 said:


> Thanks VRS....whr to upload this form ?? under which category??


You can upload it under "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" of Evidence type and "Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment" of Document type.


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> I had applied in Oct too, but lodged my Visa on Dec 6th. So far there has been no contact from the other end. I am calling the FBI daily and they say they are processing Oct 14ths finger prints.... They asked me to just wait for a week. The pain is so terrible.... but good things happen to those who wait.... I believe in it!!


Lets test your luck dear VRS, DIRECT GRANT with out FBI PCC.

Even wish to.......


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasdeep said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have Australian PR and going to apply for my wife's and daughter's PR next month.
> So, my question is that in case, i want to migrate to Australia in the coming days then can they travel with me ??If possible, then what type of Visa will suits them??
> 
> I know they will get PR in couple of months later.


Dear Jasdeep,

If you know they will get PR in couple of months, then why are looking for other visa to your spouse and daughter......


What visa they applied 309/100? or yet start the process.


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Bro anything like this for Civil Engineering professionals??


Many job sites are listed in the first page of the thread dear

do register in to it.

apart from that for civil jobs : Civil Jobs| Civil Engineering Jobs in Australia


----------



## msgforsunil

VRS said:


> Of both are from India, please don't show masters as points are same for both degrees. Also, experience will be calculated after MS degree.


Yes, both bachelors and masters are done in India. Thanks for your quick response, VRS.


----------



## VRS

msgforsunil said:


> Yes, both bachelors and masters are done in India. Thanks for your quick response, VRS.


What is your occupation?


----------



## VRS

msgforsunil said:


> Yes, both bachelors and masters are done in India. Thanks for your quick response, VRS.


No problem brother!


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Many job sites are listed in the first page of the thread dear
> 
> do register in to it.
> 
> apart from that for civil jobs : Civil Jobs| Civil Engineering Jobs in Australia


Nandri Anna, rombha thanks!


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear,
> 
> I wonder why this doubt to fill Form 80.
> 
> Though filling this 18 pages forms, scanning and uploading is bit tough, But the fruitful if you think it is DIRECT GRANT..........


True that bro.


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Lets test your luck dear VRS, DIRECT GRANT with out FBI PCC.
> 
> Even wish to.......


You bought a smile on my face. Hare Krishna, if Lord Krishna wills, anything is possible. I pray to him for your good wishes to me may come true.


----------



## padmakarrao

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Jasdeep, If you know they will get PR in couple of months, then why are looking for other visa to your spouse and daughter...... What visa they applied 309/100? or yet start the process.


No Siva, his family will have to wait for almost a year for the visa now, as family visa takes that long. He will have to opt for visitors visa for few months.


----------



## girlaussie

it's not couple of months but somewhere between 12-15 months for Partner Visa Offshore 309/100.

Girl Aussie 



sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Jasdeep,
> 
> If you know they will get PR in couple of months, then why are looking for other visa to your spouse and daughter......
> 
> 
> What visa they applied 309/100? or yet start the process.


----------



## girlaussie

As a Sponsor you have to meet the 'Usual Resident' criteria means you live & work in Australia, as you mentioned you haven't moved so your wife should apply for her Partner Visa after you are settled in Australia. 

They can't travel with you unless you lodge Partner Visa first and then apply Visitor Visa. If you apply Visitor Visa first chances are she will get rejected. 

And the processing time from India is more than 9 months (somewhere between 9-12 months) so don't assume they will get grant quickly.

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



jasdeep said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have Australian PR and going to apply for my wife's and daughter's PR next month.
> So, my question is that in case, i want to migrate to Australia in the coming days then can they travel with me ??If possible, then what type of Visa will suits them??
> 
> I know they will get PR in couple of months later.


----------



## Visaradha

sivakumar s s said:


> Visaradha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, as i applied 189 visa in mid December. ..expecting visa by end of February or 1st week of March mostly.
> In the meanwhile am planning my entry to Melbourne(ANZSCO CODE-261313). Could someone please advise me regarding where i have to land ( either Sydney or Melbourne) are SAP jobs and software jobs more in which place.....if i choose to go to Sydney (high cost of living), but when i explored australian job sites IT jobs are equally good in Melbourne too and ofcourse the cost of living is far less in Melbourne when compared to Sydney! !!
> Guys am confused....Please share your precious suggestions and ideas!!!!
> Thanks in advance. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Visaradha,
> 
> It seems, you already make up your mind for Melbs rather than Syd.......
> 
> Both cities have equal opportunities and hope this link will be useful to you.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-permanent-residents-21.html#post6275017
> 
> *List of important IT companies in Oz*
Click to expand...

Hi Siva!!!! Yeah seriously I made up my mind to Melbourne because of the cost of living. Anyways am planning to take my family once i get a job there and looking forward for a job soon once i get there.
Hope things workout as i plan by God's grace! !!!
Thanks for your reply dear Siva!!!! All the best for your future too, as u r planning to move soon.


----------



## sagarvb

sreenithk said:


> I had similar issue where my 10th and 12th certificates did not have expansion of my initials (not exactly spelling mistake). i furnished a name change affidavit. i hope that will suffice in your case. again i will let the more experienced people to confirm.
> 
> Please find attached, a template that i used. u need to get it notarized.


I got the Decleration infront Notary and document. do you know Under which category I should upload this ? I dont see any open or other documents type on applicaiton form for attachments.


----------



## VRS

sagarvb said:


> I got the Decleration infront Notary and document. do you know Under which category I should upload this ? I dont see any open or other documents type on applicaiton form for attachments.


You should email the same to them.


----------



## VRS

One Direct Grant so far today for Expat "INDD".


----------



## jasdeep

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Jasdeep,
> 
> If you know they will get PR in couple of months, then why are looking for other visa to your spouse and daughter......
> 
> 
> What visa they applied 309/100? or yet start the process.


Hi,
Since they will get PR near about 9-12 months of time.In case i want them to travel with me within a months of time then can i get a travell visa for them?
I have nt applied any visa for them but gona apply PR for them.


----------



## jasdeep

padmakarrao said:


> No Siva, his family will have to wait for almost a year for the visa now, as family visa takes that long. He will have to opt for visitors visa for few months.



So is it possible for them to get Visitors Visa in case they have filed their PR??
Whats the possibilities to get Visitors Visa if one had applied for PR visa already???

Thank you Guys


----------



## Raviinc

Grants seemed to have slowed down after holidays. I wonder when the CO allocation will begin for the 25 Dec guys. I also see a 12 Dec guy allocated CO and wonder if it's just a freak case or have they started perusing the Dec applications?


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Grants seemed to have slowed down after holidays. I wonder when the CO allocation will begin for the 25 Dec guys. I also see a 12 Dec guy allocated CO and wonder if it's just a freak case or have they started perusing the Dec applications?


Ya, you are right, its slow now, I lodged on 6/Dec and still waiting. Probably looking at this pace it may take up till Feb14 to get Direct Grants or CO allocations.

I have no idea about how the 12/Dec case has been preferred so early and also a person from Syria just in 14 days. But all things boil down only to what date you are granted a visa and not how soon we are contacted by CO!!


----------



## freak199

Ravsingh,

I do not have much info whether they call/mail all employer...and what other checks they perform due to which the Results are getting So Delayed ?


When the customers called my employer...my employer asked the BC team to send a mail with their queries... Below is the questions which they received by email


1) His Reference Number: Employee no. : 10411
>
> 2)His period of employment: November 29, 2010 to Till Date
>
> 3)His designation: MANAGER-COMPUTER NETWORKS
>
> 4)His hours of work(full time/ part time): Full Time- Permanent Employee
>
> 5)His salary: November 2014 -Rs. 
>
> 6) His duties: Duties Mentioned in the Attachment is Valid
>
> 7)If he has worked for any other company before joining Duvvada Infosoft
> Private Limited: Yes ( IBM India Pvt Ltd- Designation:- Problem Manager )
>
> 8)if the signatory is authorized to sign the reference letters: Yes the signatory is authorized to Sign.

After receiving the REPLY mail from my employer the BC team called up my employer and thanked him for the reply and also asked whether he (freak199) is still working in the organisation...

It has been 25 days after this verification..mail...and totally it has been 4 months 3 days from my Visa Lodge date 20 sep 2014 from Bangalore, India ...and their is no clue of my Visa Status... Co alloted 5 th Dec 2014.

Do you have any other details of the BC which you have understood from this Great Expat forum regarding the BC and how long after BC we will receive our results...which I may have missed...?

My Patience is at an all time low...

Thanks
Freak199




ravsingh said:


> Hi dear I have applied for 190 visa on 10th November 2014 DIBP have called my present employer for verification...thy gona call my previous employer also ?? In ur case they called all previous employer and wht did thy asked ???pls help wht abt ur visa grant


----------



## VRS

freak199 said:


> Ravsingh,
> 
> I do not have much info whether they call/mail all employer...and what other checks they perform due to which the Results are getting So Delayed ?
> 
> 
> When the customers called my employer...my employer asked the BC team to send a mail with their queries... Below is the questions which they received by email
> 
> 
> 1) His Reference Number: Employee no. : 10411
> >
> > 2)His period of employment: November 29, 2010 to Till Date
> >
> > 3)His designation: MANAGER-COMPUTER NETWORKS
> >
> > 4)His hours of work(full time/ part time): Full Time- Permanent Employee
> >
> > 5)His salary: November 2014 -Rs.
> >
> > 6) His duties: Duties Mentioned in the Attachment is Valid
> >
> > 7)If he has worked for any other company before joining Duvvada Infosoft
> > Private Limited: Yes ( IBM India Pvt Ltd- Designation:- Problem Manager )
> >
> > 8)if the signatory is authorized to sign the reference letters: Yes the signatory is authorized to Sign.
> 
> After receiving the REPLY mail from my employer the BC team called up my employer and thanked him for the reply and also asked whether he (freak199) is still working in the organisation...
> 
> It has been 25 days after this verification..mail...and totally it has been 4 months 3 days from my Visa Lodge date 20 sep 2014 from Bangalore, India ...and their is no clue of my Visa Status... Co alloted 5 th Dec 2014.
> 
> Do you have any other details of the BC which you have understood from this Great Expat forum regarding the BC and how long after BC we will receive our results...which I may have missed...?
> 
> My Patience is at an all time low...
> 
> Thanks
> Freak199


Dear Freak99,

Your verification has gone down very well. Please be relaxed, good things happen to those who have the power to wait. You will get visa soon. In the mean while, why not just call them once and talk as though you do not know anything regarding BC and just ask them if your docs have been received and if they need any other docs.

I think this will help.


----------



## Piyushin

Hello Members,

I need one help regarding Police Clearance Certificate for one the countries i travelled. The date of entry and exit is not matching the PPC certificate being issued for that country.

For e.g i entered Country A on 19th July 2008 and existed 1st May 2010
The PCC shows 29th July 2008 and existed on 28th April 2010.
The dates which are being shown in PCC is the dates on which Police registered me as a legal temporary resident and the end dates shows when they actually cancelled the police card issued to me as i had to return back to my country.

Now will this have a problem as in VISA application (189) i have mentioned the date as per my passport entry and exit stamps.

Has anyone faced this issue and can help me out or suggest something.

Another question is the occupation shown in PCC is different from the work for which i claimed points. The Occupation under which my company send me there is Network Controller but actually i worked as programmer there. Will this be a problem.


----------



## freak199

VRS said:


> Dear Freak99,
> 
> Your verification has gone down very well. Please be relaxed, good things happen to those who have the power to wait. You will get visa soon. In the mean while, why not just call them once and talk as though you do not know anything regarding BC and just ask them if your docs have been received and if they need any other docs.
> 
> I think this will help.



VRS,

Thanks for the Boosting... I have called a week ago...and they said we are sorry tat few BC results have not come...thanks for your patience...if we need anything we will mail you. thanks.

Being from India , Bangalore, worked for some reputed companies...my checks are taking so long...tats wat rings anxiety...otherside you see lucky expats getting grants in less than 2 months time... 

Am I so unlucky tat its dragging so long...? answering friends and family in this lonely journey is killing?...

Felt like writing a mail to DIBP challenging the delay and asking DIBP where excatly they are stuck so tat I can guide DIBP in extracting the required details faster...

But Holding on to tat mail...as tats not the right way to get things done ?

thanks
freak199


----------



## samy25

freak199 said:


> VRS,
> 
> Thanks for the Boosting... I have called a week ago...and they said we are sorry tat few BC results have not come...thanks for your patience...if we need anything we will mail you. thanks.
> 
> Being from India , Bangalore, worked for some reputed companies...my checks are taking so long...tats wat rings anxiety...otherside you see lucky expats getting grants in less than 2 months time...
> 
> Am I so unlucky tat its dragging so long...? answering friends and family in this lonely journey is killing?...
> 
> Felt like writing a mail to DIBP challenging the delay and asking DIBP where excatly they are stuck so tat I can guide DIBP in extracting the required details faster...
> 
> But Holding on to tat mail...as tats not the right way to get things done ?
> 
> thanks
> freak199



BC Team......????


----------



## VRS

samy25 said:


> BC Team......????


Background Check


----------



## VRS

freak199 said:


> VRS,
> 
> Thanks for the Boosting... I have called a week ago...and they said we are sorry tat few BC results have not come...thanks for your patience...if we need anything we will mail you. thanks.
> 
> Being from India , Bangalore, worked for some reputed companies...my checks are taking so long...tats wat rings anxiety...otherside you see lucky expats getting grants in less than 2 months time...
> 
> Am I so unlucky tat its dragging so long...? answering friends and family in this lonely journey is killing?...
> 
> Felt like writing a mail to DIBP challenging the delay and asking DIBP where excatly they are stuck so tat I can guide DIBP in extracting the required details faster...
> 
> But Holding on to tat mail...as tats not the right way to get things done ?
> 
> thanks
> freak199


Don't get disappointed brother. Patience will give you the desired fruit. 

Don't write any mail now.


----------



## Piyushin

Hello Members,

Need urgent help on the my below query :

Hello Members,

I need one help regarding Police Clearance Certificate for one the countries i travelled. The date of entry and exit is not matching the PPC certificate being issued for that country.

For e.g i entered Country A on 19th July 2008 and existed 1st May 2010
The PCC shows 29th July 2008 and existed on 28th April 2010.
The dates which are being shown in PCC is the dates on which Police registered me as a legal temporary resident and the end dates shows when they actually cancelled the police card issued to me as i had to return back to my country.

Now will this have a problem as in VISA application (189) i have mentioned the date as per my passport entry and exit stamps.

Has anyone faced this issue and can help me out or suggest something.

Another question is the occupation shown in PCC is different from the work for which i claimed points. The Occupation under which my company send me there is Network Controller but actually i worked as programmer there. Will this be a problem?


----------



## sivakumar s s

@Padmakar and @girlaussie;

That was also my surprise, How he could get it in couple of months? 309/100 will definitely take more time (9-12months)

@Jasdeep;
As girlaussie said apply partner visa(309/100) for your family first then visitor.
If you wish they can join you in visitor visa.


*One caution: In applying visitor visa, do it in one or two months after applying partner visa.

If they got visitor first then Parnter visa then no issues. (visitor visa will be elapsed)

In case if they got partner visa first then visitor (PR will not be valid). So please be informed about the visa status to DIBP at that time.*

All the best




padmakarrao said:


> No Siva, his family will have to wait for almost a year for the visa now, as family visa takes that long. He will have to opt for visitors visa for few months.





girlaussie said:


> As a Sponsor you have to meet the 'Usual Resident' criteria means you live & work in Australia, as you mentioned you haven't moved so your wife should apply for her Partner Visa after you are settled in Australia.
> 
> They can't travel with you unless you lodge Partner Visa first and then apply Visitor Visa. If you apply Visitor Visa first chances are she will get rejected.
> 
> And the processing time from India is more than 9 months (somewhere between 9-12 months) so don't assume they will get grant quickly.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Girl Aussie





jasdeep said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have Australian PR and going to apply for my wife's and daughter's PR next month.
> So, my question is that in case, i want to migrate to Australia in the coming days then can they travel with me ??If possible, then what type of Visa will suits them??
> 
> I know they will get PR in couple of months later.


----------



## gourav25

Experts,

I recently submitted visa 189 application and was asked for form 80 by CO. That time I noticed that in my Visa application, I filed my permanent address as residential address instead of current residential address. I'm currently in Tokyo and I filed my residential address from India. Please suggest if I should submit form 1023 before submitting form 80 or just submitting form 80 would work?

please help!!!!!

Thanks,


----------



## sivakumar s s

Visaradha said:


> Hi Siva!!!! Yeah seriously I made up my mind to Melbourne because of the cost of living. Anyways am planning to take my family once i get a job there and looking forward for a job soon once i get there.
> Hope things workout as i plan by God's grace! !!!
> Thanks for your reply dear Siva!!!! All the best for your future too, as u r planning to move soon.


Thanks for your best wishes dear.......

Wish you too the same to have a great future in MELBS.......

Yeah, Likely soon to join in Adelaide...


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasdeep said:


> So is it possible for them to get Visitors Visa in case they have filed their PR??
> Whats the possibilities to get Visitors Visa if one had applied for PR visa already???
> 
> Thank you Guys


100 % can get Visitor visa.


----------



## jasdeep

sivakumar s s said:


> @Padmakar and @girlaussie;
> 
> That was also my surprise, How he could get it in couple of months? 309/100 will definitely take more time (9-12months)
> 
> @Jasdeep;
> As girlaussie said apply partner visa(309/100) for your family first then visitor.
> If you wish they can join you in visitor visa.
> 
> 
> *One caution: In applying visitor visa, do it in one or two months after applying partner visa.
> 
> If they got visitor first then Parnter visa then no issues. (visitor visa will be elapsed)
> 
> In case if they got partner visa first then visitor (PR will not be valid). So please be informed about the visa status to DIBP at that time.*
> 
> All the best


Thank you...!!!


----------



## VRS

Direct grants to " Yhabib" & "K2383" today!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

VRS said:


> Direct grants to " Yhabib" & "K2383" today!!!


Congrats guys


----------



## XINGSINGH

VRS said:


> Direct grants to " Yhabib" & "K2383" today!!!


Hold on your nerves budsy something good is coming for you


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> Direct grants to " Yhabib" & "K2383" today!!!


Yhabib has got the grant in 62 days so in fact if we minus 15 days holidays then it works out to 47 days so looks like things are speeding up. Good to see that the grants will be entering the December month soon.


----------



## padmayogesh

Raviinc said:


> Yhabib has got the grant in 62 days so in fact if we minus 15 days holidays then it works out to 47 days so looks like things are speeding up. Good to see that the grants will be entering the December month soon.


Both of them are onshore applicants and I remember reading somewhere in this forum, onshore applicants have higher priority to offshore. 

On the other side according to tracker, there are good no. of applicants who lodged on 28th Nov out of which most of them are onshore.


----------



## Piyushin

Hello Members,

Its surprising that exp people are not reply back to my query. Please do reply back as this is important.

I need one help regarding Police Clearance Certificate for one the countries i travelled. The date of entry and exit is not matching the PPC certificate being issued for that country.

For e.g i entered Country A on 19th July 2008 and existed 1st May 2010
The PCC shows 29th July 2008 and existed on 28th April 2010.
The dates which are being shown in PCC is the dates on which Police registered me as a legal temporary resident and the end dates shows when they actually cancelled the police card issued to me as i had to return back to my country.

Now will this have a problem as in VISA application (189) i have mentioned the date as per my passport entry and exit stamps.

Has anyone faced this issue and can help me out or suggest something.

Another question is the occupation shown in PCC is different from the work for which i claimed points. The Occupation under which my company send me there is Network Controller but actually i worked as programmer there. Will this be a problem?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear Piyushin,

Though many experience people like me didn't faced your issues. So many are silent. *The perfect answer could be given by them only*

However I could like to provide my opinion:

Not sure why in the PCC they mentioned different dates from your passport stamping. * Date you entered as per the passport stamping is better*. Because it is valid proof of your stay in that country. So no worries. Leave it as it is the visa application. In Case CO asks, you can explain him and send the proof to him.

Forget about you occupation complexities, because you have already assessed by a assessing authority.
Now according to this PCC picture which is regarding to your Character not about your job and roles and responsiblities.

Be cool and be positive. Relax a while.

all the best







Piyushin said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Its surprising that exp people are not reply back to my query. Please do reply back as this is important.
> 
> I need one help regarding Police Clearance Certificate for one the countries i travelled. The date of entry and exit is not matching the PPC certificate being issued for that country.
> 
> For e.g i entered Country A on 19th July 2008 and existed 1st May 2010
> The PCC shows 29th July 2008 and existed on 28th April 2010.
> The dates which are being shown in PCC is the dates on which Police registered me as a legal temporary resident and the end dates shows when they actually cancelled the police card issued to me as i had to return back to my country.
> 
> Now will this have a problem as in VISA application (189) i have mentioned the date as per my passport entry and exit stamps.
> 
> Has anyone faced this issue and can help me out or suggest something.
> 
> Another question is the occupation shown in PCC is different from the work for which i claimed points. The Occupation under which my company send me there is Network Controller but actually i worked as programmer there. Will this be a problem?


----------



## Piyushin

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Piyushin,
> 
> Though many experience people like me didn't faced your issues. So many are silent. *The perfect answer could be given by them only*
> 
> However I could like to provide my opinion:
> 
> Not sure why in the PCC they mentioned different dates from your passport stamping. * Date you entered as per the passport stamping is better*. Because it is valid proof of your stay in that country. So no worries. Leave it as it is the visa application. In Case CO asks, you can explain him and send the proof to him.
> 
> Forget about you occupation complexities, because you have already assessed by a assessing authority.
> Now according to this PCC picture which is regarding to your Character not about your job and roles and responsiblities.
> 
> Be cool and be positive. Relax a while.
> 
> all the best


Thanks Siva,

I understand that the others mights not have face this problem. Actually the country which i am talking about is Indonesia and dates which is mentioned for PCC is based on the Police card which is issued to every individual and that is the date which is there in the passport.
Date of issue of Police Card and date of cancellation of police card.

I think your advice is quite reasonable and i should go with that and if being asked i can explain them. As far is proof is concerned what proof do you think would be eligible enough for CO (Passport stamping dates) or any other letter from my employer.

Thanks a ton SIVA for your response.


----------



## Raviinc

Tracker shows VRS 6th December has got CO allocation on 29th jan. So hopefully we could see some early December hits soon.


----------



## vishakbhat

VRS said:


> freak199 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravsingh,
> 
> I do not have much info whether they call/mail all employer...and what other checks they perform due to which the Results are getting So Delayed ?
> 
> 
> When the customers called my employer...my employer asked the BC team to send a mail with their queries... Below is the questions which they received by email
> 
> 
> 1) His Reference Number: Employee no. : 10411
> >
> > 2)His period of employment: November 29, 2010 to Till Date
> >
> > 3)His designation: MANAGER-COMPUTER NETWORKS
> >
> > 4)His hours of work(full time/ part time): Full Time- Permanent Employee
> >
> > 5)His salary: November 2014 -Rs.
> >
> > 6) His duties: Duties Mentioned in the Attachment is Valid
> >
> > 7)If he has worked for any other company before joining Duvvada Infosoft
> > Private Limited: Yes ( IBM India Pvt Ltd- Designation:- Problem Manager )
> >
> > 8)if the signatory is authorized to sign the reference letters: Yes the signatory is authorized to Sign.
> 
> After receiving the REPLY mail from my employer the BC team called up my employer and thanked him for the reply and also asked whether he (freak199) is still working in the organisation...
> 
> It has been 25 days after this verification..mail...and totally it has been 4 months 3 days from my Visa Lodge date 20 sep 2014 from Bangalore, India ...and their is no clue of my Visa Status... Co alloted 5 th Dec 2014.
> 
> Do you have any other details of the BC which you have understood from this Great Expat forum regarding the BC and how long after BC we will receive our results...which I may have missed...?
> 
> My Patience is at an all time low...
> 
> Thanks
> Freak199
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Freak99,
> 
> Your verification has gone down very well. Please be relaxed, good things happen to those who have the power to wait. You will get visa soon. In the mean while, why not just call them once and talk as though you do not know anything regarding BC and just ask them if your docs have been received and if they need any other docs.
> 
> I think this will help.
Click to expand...

Truly said VRS. If the answers provided by the company matches with the references provided to DIBP by Freak99, I would say that the BC has gone very well. If there is indeed a delay in the processing, it would seem to be due to some other reason rather than a bad background check.


----------



## Wirazo

Dear users,

I need some answers regarding my application, my studies are accredited by the Washington Accord, however the institution which validates my studies currently holds a provisional status, is there any issue with this?By the way I am from Peru.

The other question is regarding the "Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment" do I have to lodge this assessment or it would be good just with the Qualifications Assessment? Where I can find information regarding appropriate assessments by Engineers Australia for the 189 Visa? there isn't any information in the MSA booklet neither in the MSA Online Application users guide.

Regards


----------



## babajani

Hello Freak...

It seems there hasn't been any problem in your interview . So hope you will get your grant soon.

Can you please tell how many points did you claim for your employment ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## msgforsunil

*Significance of intermediate promotions in a reference letter*

Hello All,

Is it a must to mention all the intermediate promotions as part of the reference letter from HR? What are the other supporting proofs(apart from promotions letter), one need to produce, if doesn't mention the intermediate promotions as part of the reference letter?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Tracker shows VRS 6th December has got CO allocation on 29th jan. So hopefully we could see some early December hits soon.


No yar. I got no mail or anything from him/her.


----------



## nishantpatil

Hi all
I have applied my EOI for 189 with 60 points on 27th Jan 2015.
My acs results will expire on 3rd feb.
Will i get an invite?
Will my acs still be considered.
I believe nxt round of invitation will be around 6th feb.

M i safe?


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> No yar. I got no mail or anything from him/her.


Sorry to hear that, anyway all the best hope you get the allocation and the FBI PCC soon.


----------



## BretSavage

nishantpatil said:


> Hi all
> I have applied my EOI for 189 with 60 points on 27th Jan 2015.
> My acs results will expire on 3rd feb.
> Will i get an invite?
> Will my acs still be considered.
> I believe nxt round of invitation will be around 6th feb.
> 
> M i safe?


Your signature says that you got positive assessment from ACS in FEB2014....and as far as i know assessment is valid for 2years so how come its expiring on 3rd Feb.


----------



## BretSavage

VRS bro....someone has updated tracker that you have CO contact on 29/Jan...is that true???


----------



## VRS

BretSavage said:


> VRS bro....someone has updated tracker that you have CO contact on 29/Jan...is that true???


No bro, It is not true.


----------



## sivakumar s s

nishantpatil said:


> Hi all
> I have applied my EOI for 189 with 60 points on 27th Jan 2015.
> My acs results will expire on 3rd feb.
> Will i get an invite?
> Will my acs still be considered.
> I believe nxt round of invitation will be around 6th feb.
> 
> M i safe?



U r 100 % safe if your ACS result is valid. AS per your signature it is on 2014.

So no worries, After your invite confidently apply VISA.

One question: Why you mentioned it will expire on 3rd FEB? Did ACS mentioned in the assessment letter. If not be happy nowadays Skill assessment is valid for 3 years. BUT it should be valid at the time of invitation.


----------



## VRS

XINGSINGH said:


> Hold on your nerves budsy something good is coming for you


Thank you Xingsingh


----------



## VRS

padmayogesh said:


> Both of them are onshore applicants and I remember reading somewhere in this forum, onshore applicants have higher priority to offshore.
> 
> On the other side according to tracker, there are good no. of applicants who lodged on 28th Nov out of which most of them are onshore.


Good observations, 28/11 line is too long.


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Piyushin,
> 
> Though many experience people like me didn't faced your issues. So many are silent. The perfect answer could be given by them only
> 
> However I could like to provide my opinion:
> 
> Not sure why in the PCC they mentioned different dates from your passport stamping. Date you entered as per the passport stamping is better. Because it is valid proof of your stay in that country. So no worries. Leave it as it is the visa application. In Case CO asks, you can explain him and send the proof to him.
> 
> Forget about you occupation complexities, because you have already assessed by a assessing authority.
> Now according to this PCC picture which is regarding to your Character not about your job and roles and responsiblities.
> 
> Be cool and be positive. Relax a while.
> 
> all the best


One the finest replies I should say. Thanks sss, I was in fact figuring out the answer.


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Sorry to hear that, anyway all the best hope you get the allocation and the FBI PCC soon.


Thank you Raviinc


----------



## pinkinoko

Hi everyone,

I need help and advice. I am lost as to what to do.
I applied for 189 - Accountant (General)
I got the refusal letter yesterday 29 Jan 2015, submitted EOI 07 Nov 2014, got the EOI on 14 Nov 2014. The reason they give is I filed an EOI before I got my skills assessment from CPA Aus. That is not true though because here is my email to them ans waiting for their reply as I phoned their office but I cannot contact my CO and they refuse to transfer me and just advice me to wait for their email reply.

"Dear CO,"

Good day. 

I received the refusal letter, and I need your kind attention to please reconsider as I have valid documents that my skills were assessed twice by CPA Australia, first on the 29 September 2014 with the same reference Number 10233942 as they require me to retake the IELTS in Academic test and not the General Training for my profession.

It has been a long wait because I have to schedule an exam with the British Council for my IELTS and I have to wait for the official test result form. This the main reason when I lodged my EOI that the date declared there was 29 September 2014. The final and second skills assessment outcome was dated 26 November 2014. They updated the result to take my new IELTS score dated 18 October 2014 and I have to resend them to CPA Australia in Melbourne to get my updated CPA Australia skills assessment. 

Please take a look at my case and if you need more further documentation from CPA Australia, I could help to provide you again with this.

I have been working so hard since last year to submit all the necessary documents, pay the IELTS exam fee for an updated Academic Test Report and have my degree certified by CPA Australia and retrieve all Employment Certificates, provide medical reports and Police Clearance checks and paid all the fees. Please do have a consideration for my case again.

I remain at your complete disposal for your further clarification.

Sincerely yours,

Me"

--Have you heard of others say that there will be a possibility that they will reverse their decision somehow? Thank you...


----------



## WittViki

Guys,

I have been Silent follower of the forum.
And reading conversation has given me enough patience to wait for the GOLDEN moment.

Got my Grant Today morning.
Timeline below-

Primary IELTS (sep-2013) - L:8.50●R:8.50●S: 7.00●W:6.50 
Spouse IELTS (28-Feb-2014) - L:6.50●R:7.00●W:6.00●S:6.50
––––––––––––––––––
Primary ACS (10-Dec-2014) - 8+ yrs {Exp from Jan 2006}
Spouse ACS (26-May-2014) - 6+ yrs
{Exp from July 2007}
––––––––––––––––––
EOI (13-Oct-2014) - NSW Invitation Recieved
––––––––––––––––––
VISA applied - 05 November 2014
––––––––––––––––––
CO Assigned - 06 January 2015
––––––––––––––––––
PCC - 29 January 2015
––––––––––––––––––
Medical - 09 January 2015
––––––––––––––––––
VISA Grant - 30 January 2015
––––––––––––––––––

190 NSW - 262113


----------



## XINGSINGH

Congrats



WittViki said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been Silent follower of the forum.
> And reading conversation has given me enough patience to wait for the GOLDEN moment.
> 
> Got my Grant Today morning.
> Timeline below-
> 
> Primary IELTS (sep-2013) - L:8.50●R:8.50●S: 7.00●W:6.50
> Spouse IELTS (28-Feb-2014) - L:6.50●R:7.00●W:6.00●S:6.50
> ––––––––––––––––––
> Primary ACS (10-Dec-2014) - 8+ yrs {Exp from Jan 2006}
> Spouse ACS (26-May-2014) - 6+ yrs
> {Exp from July 2007}
> ––––––––––––––––––
> EOI (13-Oct-2014) - NSW Invitation Recieved
> ––––––––––––––––––
> VISA applied - 05 November 2014
> ––––––––––––––––––
> CO Assigned - 06 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> PCC - 29 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> Medical - 09 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> VISA Grant - 30 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> 
> 190 NSW - 262113


----------



## oz_vj

*CO allocation timeline*

What is the waiting period for CO allocation, 189 Visa ? 2 Mnts or 3 ? 
Is the Visa tracker that is maintained by one of the forum member is getting updated?


----------



## sagarvb

VRS said:


> You should email the same to them.


Thanks VRS. I replied to the mail i received along with documents, last evening. Waiting on to see what they say.


----------



## anesha

sagarvb said:


> Thanks VRS. I replied to the mail i received along with documents, last evening. Waiting on to see what they say.



All the best. Hopefully they will be able to reverse their decision..


----------



## BretSavage

pinkinoko said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need help and advice. I am lost as to what to do.
> I applied for 189 - Accountant (General)
> I got the refusal letter yesterday 29 Jan 2015, submitted EOI 07 Nov 2014, got the EOI on 14 Nov 2014. The reason they give is I filed an EOI before I got my skills assessment from CPA Aus. That is not true though because here is my email to them ans waiting for their reply as I phoned their office but I cannot contact my CO and they refuse to transfer me and just advice me to wait for their email reply.
> 
> "Dear CO,"
> 
> Good day.
> 
> I received the refusal letter, and I need your kind attention to please reconsider as I have valid documents that my skills were assessed twice by CPA Australia, first on the 29 September 2014 with the same reference Number 10233942 as they require me to retake the IELTS in Academic test and not the General Training for my profession.
> 
> It has been a long wait because I have to schedule an exam with the British Council for my IELTS and I have to wait for the official test result form. This the main reason when I lodged my EOI that the date declared there was 29 September 2014. The final and second skills assessment outcome was dated 26 November 2014. They updated the result to take my new IELTS score dated 18 October 2014 and I have to resend them to CPA Australia in Melbourne to get my updated CPA Australia skills assessment.
> 
> Please take a look at my case and if you need more further documentation from CPA Australia, I could help to provide you again with this.
> 
> I have been working so hard since last year to submit all the necessary documents, pay the IELTS exam fee for an updated Academic Test Report and have my degree certified by CPA Australia and retrieve all Employment Certificates, provide medical reports and Police Clearance checks and paid all the fees. Please do have a consideration for my case again.
> 
> I remain at your complete disposal for your further clarification.
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> Me"
> 
> --Have you heard of others say that there will be a possibility that they will reverse their decision somehow? Thank you...



Sorry to hear about your case........

But i have a confusion that how can CPA do your assessment twice as it is clearly mentioned by them that you need to score 7bands in each module in IELTS Academic for assessment, and as you mentioned they contacted you for Academic IELTS so how can they give you positive assessment on 29September????

But i think you have done the right thing by explaining them the whole thing...and i really hope that they reconsider your application.


----------



## VRS

WittViki said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been Silent follower of the forum.
> And reading conversation has given me enough patience to wait for the GOLDEN moment.
> 
> Got my Grant Today morning.
> Timeline below-
> 
> Primary IELTS (sep-2013) - L:8.50●R:8.50●S: 7.00●W:6.50
> Spouse IELTS (28-Feb-2014) - L:6.50●R:7.00●W:6.00●S:6.50
> ––––––––––––––––––
> Primary ACS (10-Dec-2014) - 8+ yrs {Exp from Jan 2006}
> Spouse ACS (26-May-2014) - 6+ yrs
> {Exp from July 2007}
> ––––––––––––––––––
> EOI (13-Oct-2014) - NSW Invitation Recieved
> ––––––––––––––––––
> VISA applied - 05 November 2014
> ––––––––––––––––––
> CO Assigned - 06 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> PCC - 29 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> Medical - 09 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> VISA Grant - 30 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> 
> 190 NSW - 262113


Congrats


----------



## pinkinoko

BretSavage said:


> Sorry to hear about your case........
> 
> But i have a confusion that how can CPA do your assessment twice as it is clearly mentioned by them that you need to score 7bands in each module in IELTS Academic for assessment, and as you mentioned they contacted you for Academic IELTS so how can they give you positive assessment on 29September????
> 
> But i think you have done the right thing by explaining them the whole thing...and i really hope that they reconsider your application.


Hi BretSavage,

It was so nice of you to take your time and look at my case, well the 29Sept is not a positive assessment, but because of the recommendation that I just need to take the IELTS Acad then they will revise their assessment. I didn't put into consideration though that it will be a violation of any migration act as the application received and the reference number are the same except for the assessment date. My big mistake is maybe I should have tried to upload the previous assessment to avoid confusion for the CO's part.

I really am hoping for a miracle now. :'( Thank you.


----------



## Auzidreamer

Hi everyone,
I still havnt been assigned a CO.Applied on the 22 nd Nov,190.
What is.the email address I should use to inquire of my current status.
Thanks in advance.

Rgds


----------



## BretSavage

pinkinoko said:


> Hi BretSavage,
> 
> It was so nice of you to take your time and look at my case, well the 29Sept is not a positive assessment, but because of the recommendation that I just need to take the IELTS Acad then they will revise their assessment. I didn't put into consideration though that it will be a violation of any migration act as the application received and the reference number are the same except for the assessment date. My big mistake is maybe I should have tried to upload the previous assessment to avoid confusion for the CO's part.
> 
> I really am hoping for a miracle now. :'( Thank you.


Ooops you made a big mistake Pinkinoko....cause on home page of Skill Select it is clearly mentioned that 

*"New validity requirement for skills assessments

From 1 July 2014, if a skills assessment is mandatory as part of a visa application, that assessment will only be valid for a period of three years from the date of issue, unless a shorter validity period is specified on the assessment. See New validity requirements for skills assessments."*

Anyways what is done can not be changed but i really hope you will have your case reconsidered....Take Care


----------



## nishantpatil

what type of background check is done by DIAC. because 2 of my old companys are closed.


----------



## sivakumar s s

WittViki said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been Silent follower of the forum.
> And reading conversation has given me enough patience to wait for the GOLDEN moment.
> 
> Got my Grant Today morning.
> Timeline below-
> 
> Primary IELTS (sep-2013) - L:8.50●R:8.50●S: 7.00●W:6.50
> Spouse IELTS (28-Feb-2014) - L:6.50●R:7.00●W:6.00●S:6.50
> ––––––––––––––––––
> Primary ACS (10-Dec-2014) - 8+ yrs {Exp from Jan 2006}
> Spouse ACS (26-May-2014) - 6+ yrs
> {Exp from July 2007}
> ––––––––––––––––––
> EOI (13-Oct-2014) - NSW Invitation Recieved
> ––––––––––––––––––
> VISA applied - 05 November 2014
> ––––––––––––––––––
> CO Assigned - 06 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> PCC - 29 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> Medical - 09 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> VISA Grant - 30 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> 
> 190 NSW - 262113


Many hearty congrats lane:

Enjoy this cheerful moments :cheer2:


----------



## Raviinc

pinkinoko said:


> Hi BretSavage,
> 
> It was so nice of you to take your time and look at my case, well the 29Sept is not a positive assessment, but because of the recommendation that I just need to take the IELTS Acad then they will revise their assessment. I didn't put into consideration though that it will be a violation of any migration act as the application received and the reference number are the same except for the assessment date. My big mistake is maybe I should have tried to upload the previous assessment to avoid confusion for the CO's part.
> 
> I really am hoping for a miracle now. :'( Thank you.


Sorry to hear about your refusal. I hope they reconsider your case but having said this I think you should have been a little careful because your assessment came with a rider that you need IELTS acad and hence the assessment was not absolute. At the EOI stage for claiming points it's mandatory that you possess all the criterias in terms of documentation. So can only conclude that the CO was technically right and you are logically right as you had reached the attainment but unfortunately at a later point of time. I hope they compassionately consider your case. Wish you all the best.


----------



## pinkinoko

BretSavage said:


> Ooops you made a big mistake Pinkinoko....cause on home page of Skill Select it is clearly mentioned that
> 
> *"New validity requirement for skills assessments
> 
> From 1 July 2014, if a skills assessment is mandatory as part of a visa application, that assessment will only be valid for a period of three years from the date of issue, unless a shorter validity period is specified on the assessment. See New validity requirements for skills assessments."*
> 
> Anyways what is done can not be changed but i really hope you will have your case reconsidered....Take Care


Hi Bret,

The thing is the first assessment says: that my Degree from my Uni is comparable to an Australian Bachelor Degree. They are pleased to advise that the content of my qualifications has been considered according to the skills assessment criteria.

Just that the result is not academically suitable for migration under ANZSCO 22111 - Accountant (General) with the conditions that I just have to retake my IELTS from GT to Acad.  

It is really an honest and careless mistake, as I do not know there will be a huge mind blowing impact on my final application. This is my 2nd and final screening from CO. The first one they ask me to provide updated Certs for jobs that are related to Acountants but job titles are different for example I have 5 which are (Personnel Officer - doing Payroll and HR; Credit and Collection Assistant - AR function; Accounting Staff title - they ask staff means what?; Supply and Logistic Assistant - Inventory Accounting support and On-Site Consultant (payroll support).

I never thought that the verdict will just be the difference in skills assessment date because it has the exact same file reference number.

I'm terribly disappointed


----------



## BretSavage

pinkinoko said:


> Hi Bret,
> 
> The thing is the first assessment says: that my Degree from my Uni is comparable to an Australian Bachelor Degree. They are pleased to advise that the content of my qualifications has been considered according to the skills assessment criteria.
> 
> Just that the result is not academically suitable for migration under ANZSCO 22111 - Accountant (General) with the conditions that I just have to retake my IELTS from GT to Acad.
> 
> It is really an honest and careless mistake, as I do not know there will be a huge mind blowing impact on my final application. This is my 2nd and final screening from CO. The first one they ask me to provide updated Certs for jobs that are related to Acountants but job titles are different for example I have 5 which are (Personnel Officer - doing Payroll and HR; Credit and Collection Assistant - AR function; Accounting Staff title - they ask staff means what?; Supply and Logistic Assistant - Inventory Accounting support and On-Site Consultant (payroll support).
> 
> I never thought that the verdict will just be the difference in skills assessment date because it has the exact same file reference number.
> 
> I'm terribly disappointed


Ya i understand....as i also got my assessment from CPA and they use same reference number for communication and final assessment but as you said the letter states qualifications match but with condition of IELTS.

Don't worry you will be fine and hopefully CO will understand that you made a mistake unknowingly.


----------



## sivakumar s s

oz_vj said:


> What is the waiting period for CO allocation, 189 Visa ? 2 Mnts or 3 ?
> Is the Visa tracker that is maintained by one of the forum member is getting updated?


Hi Oz_vj,

*Its not 2 minutes or 2 months*

Wait for 2 weeks and if wish Contact DIBP after that. Normally it will turn around in one month


However, no where it is mention as waiting period for CO allocation to my best knowledge.

all the best.


----------



## WittViki

sivakumar s s said:


> Many hearty congrats lane:
> 
> Enjoy this cheerful moments :cheer2:


Thanks XingSingh VRS Siva for the wishes.

Thanks a ton to all the forum mates.. wish the Grant for all the aspiring members...

One query to all. Will be grateful if answered.

I have to apply a visa for my mother and wish to take her along with me by March.

What are the best options of visa that i should consider?
Should i approach an agent for faster processing?

Please help!


----------



## pinkinoko

Raviinc said:


> Sorry to hear about your refusal. I hope they reconsider your case but having said this I think you should have been a little careful because your assessment came with a rider that you need IELTS acad and hence the assessment was not absolute. At the EOI stage for claiming points it's mandatory that you possess all the criterias in terms of documentation. So can only conclude that the CO was technically right and you are logically right as you had reached the attainment but unfortunately at a later point of time. I hope they compassionately consider your case. Wish you all the best.


Hello,

I understand that both of us have a point in which we could defend our side. Thing is before I submit my Visa Appln I know that my CPA Aus skills will be updated and they will have the same reference number coz I phoned them and talked with, and they explained me what will happen. I was reckless and confident that time. Never had the idea that I will be technically rejected coz of the difference of the dates.


----------



## pinkinoko

BretSavage said:


> Ya i understand....as i also got my assessment from CPA and they use same reference number for communication and final assessment but as you said the letter states qualifications match but with condition of IELTS.
> 
> Don't worry you will be fine and hopefully CO will understand that you made a mistake unknowingly.


Thanks Bret! I had an acknowledgement 30mins ago from my case officer. I hope she will review my documents. Really hoping for a miracle now.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi everyone,
> I still havnt been assigned a CO.Applied on the 22 nd Nov,190.
> What is.the email address I should use to inquire of my current status.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Rgds



Drop mail: [email protected] 

Wish you to get a speedy grant


----------



## Raviinc

pinkinoko said:


> Hello,
> 
> I understand that both of us have a point in which we could defend our side. Thing is before I submit my Visa Appln I know that my CPA Aus skills will be updated and they will have the same reference number coz I phoned them and talked with, and they explained me what will happen. I was reckless and confident that time. Never had the idea that I will be technically rejected coz of the difference of the dates.


Since the circumstances are debatable check out the possibility of a immigration appeal, it could take time. But somewhere down the lane I read 189 visa appeals are available to only onshore guys but not sure.


----------



## pinkinoko

Raviinc said:


> Since the circumstances are debatable check out the possibility of a immigration appeal, it could take time. But somewhere down the lane I read 189 visa appeals are available to only onshore guys but not sure.


Yes I consulted a registered migrant expert here in Singapore: He says:

Unfortunately for a 189 that's lodged from overseas there is no right to appeal. The decision, unless you can prove was made in error by not following due process (a jurisdictional error) is final.

It is a mandatory requirement that the skill assessment MUST be completed before the EOI is submitted. By submitting the EOI being complete you have actually made false statement (as you are required to declare you have obtained the skill assessment when you submit the EOI).

CPAA require the Academic IELTS so anything issued before you obtained this is not a skill assessment result. 

In summary there is no appeal, and from what you have described there is no error made by the case officer. 

You can consider making a new application. You have no right to a refund for the previous application (although you can make a request, you are not entitled to a refund).

Regards,


----------



## prattech

sivakumar s s said:


> Drop mail: [email protected]
> 
> Wish you to get a speedy grant




Hello All,

I have seen many forum members doing mistake while attaching documents, generally a document type mismatch or attaching wrong document.

Can we use email address [email protected] to notify these errors while attaching doc.s ??

Appreciate your comments on this.


----------



## sivakumar s s

pinkinoko said:


> Thanks Bret! I had an acknowledgement 30mins ago from my case officer. I hope she will review my documents. Really hoping for a miracle now.


Our prayers are there for you dear pinkinoko....

Let that miracle comes to you....


----------



## prattech

Hello pinkinoko.

Based on your comments, your clarification looks genuine. You will get the good news, best luck.




sivakumar s s said:


> Our prayers are there for you dear pinkinoko....
> 
> Let that miracle comes to you....





pinkinoko said:


> Thanks Bret! I had an acknowledgement 30mins ago from my case officer. I hope she will review my documents. Really hoping for a miracle now.


----------



## sivakumar s s

prattech said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have seen many forum members doing mistake while attaching documents, generally a document type mismatch or attaching wrong document.
> 
> Can we use email address [email protected] to notify these errors while attaching doc.s ??
> 
> Appreciate your comments on this.


Actually not.

This mail is to Mark your case as urgent. It is strongly advisable to use this email after 3 months of you Visa application.

But nowadays, many using it after 2 months.


For mistake in documents you should attach Form 1023

https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1023.pdf


----------



## pinkinoko

sivakumar s s said:


> Our prayers are there for you dear pinkinoko....
> 
> Let that miracle comes to you....


Thank you Sivakumar, thank you :'(


----------



## pinkinoko

prattech said:


> Hello pinkinoko.
> 
> Based on your comments, your clarification looks genuine. You will get the good news, best luck.


Amen! Thanks Prattech.


----------



## asialanka

pinkinoko said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need help and advice. I am lost as to what to do.
> I applied for 189 - Accountant (General)
> I got the refusal letter yesterday 29 Jan 2015, submitted EOI 07 Nov 2014, got the EOI on 14 Nov 2014. The reason they give is I filed an EOI before I got my skills assessment from CPA Aus. That is not true though because here is my email to them ans waiting for their reply as I phoned their office but I cannot contact my CO and they refuse to transfer me and just advice me to wait for their email reply.
> 
> "Dear CO,"
> 
> Good day.
> 
> I received the refusal letter, and I need your kind attention to please reconsider as I have valid documents that my skills were assessed twice by CPA Australia, first on the 29 September 2014 with the same reference Number 10233942 as they require me to retake the IELTS in Academic test and not the General Training for my profession.
> 
> It has been a long wait because I have to schedule an exam with the British Council for my IELTS and I have to wait for the official test result form. This the main reason when I lodged my EOI that the date declared there was 29 September 2014. The final and second skills assessment outcome was dated 26 November 2014. They updated the result to take my new IELTS score dated 18 October 2014 and I have to resend them to CPA Australia in Melbourne to get my updated CPA Australia skills assessment.
> 
> Please take a look at my case and if you need more further documentation from CPA Australia, I could help to provide you again with this.
> 
> I have been working so hard since last year to submit all the necessary documents, pay the IELTS exam fee for an updated Academic Test Report and have my degree certified by CPA Australia and retrieve all Employment Certificates, provide medical reports and Police Clearance checks and paid all the fees. Please do have a consideration for my case again.
> 
> I remain at your complete disposal for your further clarification.
> 
> Sincerely yours,
> 
> Me"
> 
> --Have you heard of others say that there will be a possibility that they will reverse their decision somehow? Thank you...


Hi Pinkinoko

Hope everything would be fine and DIBP would reconsider your case.

While reading I understood that;

- You submitted the EOI on 07/11/14 and got the invitation on 14/11/14
- Though CPA replied to you (dated 29/09/14) saying your qualifications are equivalent to a OZ degree it was not a complete positive assessment as they asked you to furnish IELTS academic test results for them to complete it. 
- Then CPA issued the positive outcome (final conclusion) on 26/11/14, which is after you lodging your EOI.

So technically you have breached a pre-requisites of lodging an EOI, which is having a positive skills assessment in hand before making an EOI

However, I wish CO would reconsider the case given you have done it with good faith and it's due to a complete misunderstanding about CPA's correspondence


----------



## pinkinoko

asialanka said:


> Hi Pinkinoko
> 
> Hope everything would be fine and DIBP would reconsider your case.
> 
> While reading I understood that;
> 
> - You submitted the EOI on 07/11/14 and got the invitation on 14/11/14
> - Though CPA replied to you (dated 29/09/14) saying your qualifications are equivalent to a OZ degree it was not a complete positive assessment as they asked you to furnish IELTS academic test results for them to complete it.
> - Then CPA issued the positive outcome (final conclusion) on 26/11/14, which is after you lodging your EOI.
> 
> So technically you have breached a pre-requisites of lodging an EOI, which is having a positive skills assessment in hand before making an EOI
> 
> However, I wish CO would reconsider the case given you have done it with good faith and it's due to a complete misunderstanding about CPA's correspondence


Hello Asialanka,

You understood correctly. Well I think so too that the CO made a decision based on the technicality of the dates. I am not aware that CPA Aus will change the dates and never even noticed that when they send me the original as I was so eager to upload it on the online. More of an honest mistake on my side plus carelessness and total ignorance about the pre-requisites when lodging an EOI.

I do hope for a re-consideration really. I do not want to waster another 4k for the application with all the same exact documents to be submitted. Thank you for the empathy.


----------



## div1220

Happy happy happy...got the grant...it is a direct grant..

thanku krishna and everyone..enjoying every bit of it..


----------



## pinkinoko

div1220 said:


> Happy happy happy...got the grant...it is a direct grant..
> 
> thanku krishna and everyone..enjoying every bit of it..


Congrats Div1220. Happy for you!


----------



## anesha

Congrats to all...

Happy to finally see 190 visa applicants finally moving


----------



## sivakumar s s

pinkinoko said:


> Hello Asialanka,
> 
> You understood correctly. Well I think so too that the CO made a decision based on the technicality of the dates. I am not aware that CPA Aus will change the dates and never even noticed that when they send me the original as I was so eager to upload it on the online. More of an honest mistake on my side plus carelessness and total ignorance about the pre-requisites when lodging an EOI.
> 
> I do hope for a re-consideration really. I do not want to waster another 4k for the application with all the same exact documents to be submitted. Thank you for the empathy.


Yes you are right CPA assessment was quite confusing one. One of my friend told me and submitted after clarifying with DIBP.

No one will do mistake purposefully but may be sometimes because of enthusiasm, eagerness and urgency while filing Visa.


----------



## sivakumar s s

div1220 said:


> Happy happy happy...got the grant...it is a direct grant..
> 
> thanku krishna and everyone..enjoying every bit of it..


Many many hearty congratulations lane:

ENjoy this Ecstatic moments
:cheer2:


----------



## prattech

div1220 said:


> Happy happy happy...got the grant...it is a direct grant..
> 
> thanku krishna and everyone..enjoying every bit of it..



Great..congratulations. 66 days is pretty quick for 189. Enjoy these happy moments.lane:





anesha said:


> Congrats to all...
> 
> Happy to finally see 190 visa applicants finally moving


it's actually 189 approval...


----------



## ahsan_abbas

div1220 said:


> Happy happy happy...got the grant...it is a direct grant..
> 
> thanku krishna and everyone..enjoying every bit of it..


Many heartiest congratulations buddy :second:


----------



## XINGSINGH

div1220 said:


> Happy happy happy...got the grant...it is a direct grant..
> 
> thanku krishna and everyone..enjoying every bit of it..


Congrats what are your timelines


----------



## gireeshoft

Hi Siva SS

How is your preperations going on?
Our (Me, Wife n 2 Kids) Medical done on 28th as scheduled at Appolo heart centre, Chennai. Though I have carried the forms with me, the hospital had their own printed versions, u might be knowing well. 
I have asked for immi account details from my agent but he denied.. from the forum I came to know importing my application and did the same.. If I had been here before starting the process, I could have avoid going to the agent.. what to do, I did less homework :confused2:.
I believe my documentation part is complete with this medical..

What about your post landing arrangements like accommodation & food ? do you have any friends or relative there in Adelaide? Unfortunately my contacts are in Sydney and Brisbane..

Regards


----------



## sevnik0202

div1220 said:


> Happy happy happy...got the grant...it is a direct grant..
> 
> thanku krishna and everyone..enjoying every bit of it..


Congrats mate


----------



## malisajj

pinkinoko said:


> Thanks Bret! I had an acknowledgement 30mins ago from my case officer. I hope she will review my documents. Really hoping for a miracle now.


Sincerely hope your case is reconsidered as it was a genuine mistake on your end. Best of luck buddy


----------



## Careers Down Under

Congratulations!


----------



## VRS

3 Direct Grants so far today.... Congrats all!!!


----------



## Careers Down Under

How is the job hunt going?


----------



## VRS

div1220 said:


> Happy happy happy...got the grant...it is a direct grant..
> 
> thanku krishna and everyone..enjoying every bit of it..


congrats div1220.... enjoy!!!


----------



## VRS

div1220 said:


> Happy happy happy...got the grant...it is a direct grant..
> 
> thanku krishna and everyone..enjoying every bit of it..


Enjoy the great moments.... Request you to please update the tracker too....


----------



## VRS

WittViki said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been Silent follower of the forum.
> And reading conversation has given me enough patience to wait for the GOLDEN moment.
> 
> Got my Grant Today morning.
> Timeline below-
> 
> Primary IELTS (sep-2013) - L:8.50●R:8.50●S: 7.00●W:6.50
> Spouse IELTS (28-Feb-2014) - L:6.50●R:7.00●W:6.00●S:6.50
> ––––––––––––––––––
> Primary ACS (10-Dec-2014) - 8+ yrs {Exp from Jan 2006}
> Spouse ACS (26-May-2014) - 6+ yrs
> {Exp from July 2007}
> ––––––––––––––––––
> EOI (13-Oct-2014) - NSW Invitation Recieved
> ––––––––––––––––––
> VISA applied - 05 November 2014
> ––––––––––––––––––
> CO Assigned - 06 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> PCC - 29 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> Medical - 09 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> VISA Grant - 30 January 2015
> ––––––––––––––––––
> 
> 190 NSW - 262113


Hi WittViki,

while enjoying the golden moments, please do update the visa tracker. The link is pasted below:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## sivakumar s s

gireeshoft said:


> Hi Siva SS
> 
> How is your preperations going on?
> Our (Me, Wife n 2 Kids) Medical done on 28th as scheduled at Appolo heart centre, Chennai. Though I have carried the forms with me, the hospital had their own printed versions, u might be knowing well.
> I have asked for immi account details from my agent but he denied.. from the forum I came to know importing my application and did the same.. If I had been here before starting the process, I could have avoid going to the agent.. what to do, I did less homework :confused2:.
> I believe my documentation part is complete with this medical..
> 
> What about your post landing arrangements like accommodation & food ? do you have any friends or relative there in Adelaide? Unfortunately my contacts are in Sydney and Brisbane..
> 
> Regards


Hi Gireeshoft,

Hope now you are ready with everything in Visa application including medicals and pcc.

I guess now you could able to view your application in your immi account(after importing).
If so, do check this message in Applicant's Page under each application *"Medical has been finalised......."
* If this message appear then your medicals is completed.

My preparations are going in full swing......

Though, I have some contacts in Melbs and SYD, Only friends from this forum is there heading towards Adelaide. 

>snip<

Best Regards
siva


----------



## BretSavage

div1220 said:


> Happy happy happy...got the grant...it is a direct grant..
> 
> thanku krishna and everyone..enjoying every bit of it..


Congratz and all the best..


----------



## mohindnair

Hi Guys,
I just want to know what is the difference between forex and travel card??
R both the same??
Also at my hometown, I am not finding NZD available. But AUD is readily available.
Should I carry AUD to NZ??


----------



## mohindnair

I am getting forex card in NZD..
Today I went to a travel agent..
He has NZD. But bcoz it is not readily available he will give me 1000 NZD which costs 45000 as 49000.
Today 1 NZD=44.88 market value.
But AUD is readily available.
Today 1AUD=48.07 market value.
He will give me 1000 AUD at 49,300 which is at par with NZD.


----------



## mohindnair

He is also telling me that you can use AUD at New Zealand parallel.
Means u don't have to convert and waste money in transaction cost..
I just want some guys from forum to confirm whether this is possible that I go to some grocery store in auckland and pay him in AUD...


----------



## mohindnair

Seems a lot confusing to me.
I contacted some agents is Mumbai.
There also there is less availability in NZD.
Instead guys there are telling buy AUD or USD...


----------



## mohindnair

Guys what should I do???
I can't understand why NZD is not available in Mumbai or Pune or Nashik.
Confused.....


----------



## BretSavage

mohindnair said:


> Guys what should I do???
> I can't understand why NZD is not available in Mumbai or Pune or Nashik.
> Confused.....


try private sellers or take USD/AUD


----------



## Visaradha

mohindnair said:


> Guys what should I do???
> I can't understand why NZD is not available in Mumbai or Pune or Nashik.
> Confused.....



A per this site, it says no, we cant use AUD in NZD.
Can you use Australian dollars in New Zealand


----------



## mohindnair

Visaradha said:


> A per this site, it says no, we cant use AUD in NZD.
> Can you use Australian dollars in New Zealand


Thanks man...


----------



## Visaradha

mohindnair said:


> Thanks man...


Hi, Mohind.....dont u worry!!!!
In the worst case u can exchange the AUD in NZ airport!!!!
All the best...


----------



## jre05

FOLKS

How are you all my friends? Shel, Nishant, Bengali guy  And oh yeah our Bangladesi buddy of Form 80  

I am doing good, in the same permanent job   More exciting things around, and I have also visited Canberra for a trip 

Work life keeps me so tight and post evening personal life; I do not even get time to update my profile in my matrimonial website for my bride search haha  

Alright, how are you all doing my old good friends   Good to come here. Although I am not posting here these days, I do help people at my private message often. 

BTW Lots of new faces here, in fact most of the recent posts are from newbies new babies


----------



## XINGSINGH

jre05 said:


> FOLKS
> 
> How are you all my friends? Shel, Nishant, Bengali guy  And oh yeah our Bangladesi buddy of Form 80
> 
> I am doing good, in the same permanent job   More exciting things around, and I have also visited Canberra for a trip
> 
> Work life keeps me so tight and post evening personal life; I do not even get time to update my profile in my matrimonial website for my bride search haha
> 
> Alright, how are you all doing my old good friends   Good to come here. Although I am not posting here these days, I do help people at my private message often.
> 
> BTW Lots of new faces here, in fact most of the recent posts are from newbies new babies


Hi Jre

How are yoy


----------



## jre05

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi Jre
> 
> Hru buddy
> 
> Hows life in down under. In which company u r working
> What are average salary packages and expenses


Oh man, singh, I remember you 

I am all good, I am working in an Australian company in a permanent role, where I got job within 1.5 months of landing in Sydney. It was my 2nd job interview here; of the very few companies I have actually applied for.

Packages, well, to be honest, I am surprised about packages to IT people in Sydney or in Australia. At least I feel, day to day or year to year, it should increase, but I do not see that; I see the same or similar packages being offered and in fact a lot of companies offer less package, and people are happy accepting the offers instead of being without a job. At least it happens to immigrants, again, not for all, but a lot of what I have seen. 

My onsite salary earlier, in Australia was higher than my current salary, however, the CTC of my current company is very high than my onsite CTC I had few years ago. Strange, in hand is quite less compared to my onsite. Of course, I was with a US based MNC in onsite long ago, and they pay good compared to Indian IT consulting companies such as TCS/Infy/Wipro etc as evident from my friends in those companies here. 

And, strange thing, I used to transfer money to India @ 60 Rs in 2011 or 2012. But, now today it is just 46 or 47. Already few people talking about leaving from here as they do not see much value if it goes below 45 or 40, while the US dollar is increasing on constant rate. 

Where are you @ this journey?


----------



## XINGSINGH

jre05 said:


> Oh man, singh, I remember you
> 
> I am all good, I am working in an Australian company in a permanent role, where I got job within 1.5 months of landing in Sydney. It was my 2nd job interview here; of the very few companies I have actually applied for.
> 
> Packages, well, to be honest, I am surprised about packages to IT people in Sydney or in Australia. At least I feel, day to day or year to year, it should increase, but I do not see that; I see the same or similar packages being offered and in fact a lot of companies offer less package, and people are happy accepting the offers instead of being without a job. At least it happens to immigrants, again, not for all, but a lot of what I have seen.
> 
> My onsite salary earlier, in Australia was higher than my current salary, however, the CTC of my current company is very high than my onsite CTC I had few years ago. Strange, in hand is quite less compared to my onsite. Of course, I was with a US based MNC in onsite long ago, and they pay good compared to Indian IT consulting companies such as TCS/Infy/Wipro etc as evident from my friends in those companies here.
> 
> And, strange thing, I used to transfer money to India @ 60 Rs in 2011 or 2012. But, now today it is just 46 or 47. Already few people talking about leaving from here as they do not see much value if it goes below 45 or 40, while the US dollar is increasing on constant rate.
> 
> Where are you @ this journey?


Applied for visa


----------



## jre05

XINGSINGH said:


> Applied for visa


Good to hear Singh, wish you speedy grant and my best wishes again  Singh


----------



## sevnik0202

jre05 said:


> Good to hear Singh, wish you speedy grant and my best wishes again  Singh


Good to see you jre05 keep posting mate.


----------



## mohindnair

Hi guys!!!!
I had this query..
I got an email from my university of paying fees .
Earlier when I was international student I had to pay medical insurance...
Now the fees does not include that???
The university tells not applicable for australian pr residents and citizens...
But I am going to auckland after validating my pr visa by entering Oz..
What I feel is that I will need a health insurance or else that can be a problem...
Can anybody clarify on this..
Please take note I am entering NZ through Oz PR visa


----------



## rdew

jre05 said:


> Oh man, singh, I remember you
> 
> I am all good, I am working in an Australian company in a permanent role, where I got job within 1.5 months of landing in Sydney. It was my 2nd job interview here; of the very few companies I have actually applied for.
> 
> Packages, well, to be honest, I am surprised about packages to IT people in Sydney or in Australia. At least I feel, day to day or year to year, it should increase, but I do not see that; I see the same or similar packages being offered and in fact a lot of companies offer less package, and people are happy accepting the offers instead of being without a job. At least it happens to immigrants, again, not for all, but a lot of what I have seen.
> 
> My onsite salary earlier, in Australia was higher than my current salary, however, the CTC of my current company is very high than my onsite CTC I had few years ago. Strange, in hand is quite less compared to my onsite. Of course, I was with a US based MNC in onsite long ago, and they pay good compared to Indian IT consulting companies such as TCS/Infy/Wipro etc as evident from my friends in those companies here.
> 
> And, strange thing, I used to transfer money to India @ 60 Rs in 2011 or 2012. But, now today it is just 46 or 47. Already few people talking about leaving from here as they do not see much value if it goes below 45 or 40, while the US dollar is increasing on constant rate.
> 
> Where are you @ this journey?


Hi JRE,

Thanks for the insightful post on your journey so far.

Which specific ICT technology are you working on? I am a Mainframe Tech Lead with 11 years exp and hoping to move to AU in a few months time (once grant comes along). Is it a difficult journey to get the first ICT job, given I have US work ex but not in AU. To make matters a little more difficult, I got no contacts in AU as well.

Will look forward to your response.

Thank you.


----------



## jre05

sevnik0202 said:


> Good to see you jre05 keep posting mate.


Good to see you too Sevnik, sure, will be positing always


----------



## jre05

rdew said:


> Hi JRE,
> 
> Thanks for the insightful post on your journey so far.
> 
> Which specific ICT technology are you working on? I am a Mainframe Tech Lead with 11 years exp and hoping to move to AU in a few months time (once grant comes along). Is it a difficult journey to get the first ICT job, given I have US work ex but not in AU. To make matters a little more difficult, I got no contacts in AU as well.
> 
> Will look forward to your response.
> 
> Thank you.


I honestly have no clue about your situation as I never had US experience. Sorry on there, hope some others will help you there.


----------



## rdew

Hi JRE,

I have heard people mentioning that without local AU work ex, its difficult to get your first job. I was trying to check with you as to how true this statement is, even if one has a solid work ex outside of AU. Are references absolutely essential to land your first job?

Thank you.


----------



## Inf_18

Hi,

I am seeing below written on my immi account. Can someone please let me know, does this mean that my medicals have been uploaded by the hospital and that are ok ??

_Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter._

Unable to login in eMedical client due to some system issue.


----------



## McCheater

Hi guys,

I have a question, hope someone can help me out 
I completed a master degree in accounting in Australia 4 years ago. I have been working as an external auditor for one of the big 4 in accounting profession in my home country for more than 3 years and I wish to claim this 3-year-experience. (I am a member of CPA Aus now)
My question is whether I should apply for a skill assessment with ANZSCO code of Accountant (221111) or External Auditor (221213). If I choose the Accountant code, is it possible to get the points for experience 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Raviinc

Good to see some late nov 189 off shore guys getting CO's and grants. Hope to see some early dec grants in a few days.


----------



## Inf_18

Hi,

How do we know that CO is assigned ? Do we get any mail once CO is assigned ?


----------



## Raviinc

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do we know that CO is assigned ? Do we get any mail once CO is assigned ?


I suppose you will get a email from the CO and it may also reflect in you immi account.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Hi everybody! As I received my grant, I have to enter Aus before 14 June 15. Can anybody tell me how much minimum time I have to stay there during my first entry?


----------



## husain081

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Hi everybody! As I received my grant, I have to enter Aus before 14 June 15. Can anybody tell me how much minimum time I have to stay there during my first entry?


There is no minimum time. You can return back even in the same flight after passing the immigration.


----------



## Inf_18

Raviinc said:


> I suppose you will get a email from the CO and it may also reflect in you immi account.


kk...thnx a lot


----------



## Inf_18

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations lane:
> 
> ENjoy this Ecstatic moments
> :cheer2:


Hi sivakumar,

Hi,

I am seeing below written on my immi account. Can someone please let me know, does this mean that my medicals have been uploaded by the hospital and that are ok ??

_Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
_

No change in eMedical client.


----------



## UU!

Hi Fellows, I just landed in Melbourne couple of days back... I'm 175ver...

My kids is having flu with chest congestion and cough... I haven't finish Medicare thing as of now, due to weekend and etc...

Please advise if I can take my kids to GP and any other place for Med attention...


----------



## sevnik0202

Inf_18 said:


> Hi sivakumar,
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am seeing below written on my immi account. Can someone please let me know, does this mean that my medicals have been uploaded by the hospital and that are ok ??
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> 
> 
> No change in eMedical client.


Your medical has been uploaded and ok.


----------



## sevnik0202

UU! said:


> Hi Fellows, I just landed in Melbourne couple of days back... I'm 175ver...
> 
> My kids is having flu with chest congestion and cough... I haven't finish Medicare thing as of now, due to weekend and etc...
> 
> Please advise if I can take my kids to GP and any other place for Med attention...


Yes you can visit a GP but you will have to pay for fees and pharmacy. Since you have not registered for medicare.


----------



## giz13

Finally, after waiting 9 months 17 days I have received my grant.
For some reason, I am not as excited as I thought I would be. 

Anyways, good luck to everyone else who's waiting for the grant.


----------



## VRS

giz13 said:


> Finally, after waiting 9 months 17 days I have received my grant.
> For some reason, I am not as excited as I thought I would be.
> 
> Anyways, good luck to everyone else who's waiting for the grant.


Congratulations, it has to sink in probably!!


----------



## sevnik0202

giz13 said:


> Finally, after waiting 9 months 17 days I have received my grant.
> For some reason, I am not as excited as I thought I would be.
> 
> Anyways, good luck to everyone else who's waiting for the grant.


Congrats mate....


----------



## McCheater

McCheater said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question, hope someone can help me out
> I completed a master degree in accounting in Australia 4 years ago. I have been working as an external auditor for one of the big 4 in accounting profession in my home country for more than 3 years and I wish to claim this 3-year-experience. (I am a member of CPA Aus now)
> My question is whether I should apply for a skill assessment with ANZSCO code of Accountant (221111) or External Auditor (221213). If I choose the Accountant code, is it possible to get the points for experience
> 
> Thanks guys.


can someone help me?
Btw, I just want to know if there is any difference between onshore and offshore applicant?


----------



## pinkinoko

malisajj said:


> Sincerely hope your case is reconsidered as it was a genuine mistake on your end. Best of luck buddy


Hey thanks Malisajj. Hope the CO's have the same judgement as us.


----------



## pinkinoko

McCheater said:


> can someone help me?
> Btw, I just want to know if there is any difference between onshore and offshore applicant?


Hello there, I am a newbie to this skilled visa migration but yes there is a difference of course. Onshore got better privileges like a right to appeal. Offshore do not have rights to appeal for 189.

Sucks ey


----------



## pinkinoko

sivakumar s s said:


> Yes you are right CPA assessment was quite confusing one. One of my friend told me and submitted after clarifying with DIBP.
> 
> No one will do mistake purposefully but may be sometimes because of enthusiasm, eagerness and urgency while filing Visa.


Hi Sivakumar, well I really hope that CO's are still human and does not look at eating an applicant's money over and over again.


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Good to see some late nov 189 off shore guys getting CO's and grants. Hope to see some early dec grants in a few days.


Yeah... Hope for grant without FBI PCC


----------



## VRS

Inf_18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do we know that CO is assigned ? Do we get any mail once CO is assigned ?


Well know only if they trigger an email requesting any information or forms etc.


----------



## VRS

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Hi everybody! As I received my grant, I have to enter Aus before 14 June 15. Can anybody tell me how much minimum time I have to stay there during my first entry?


You can just get through immigration Australia and return the next minute.


----------



## VRS

Inf_18 said:


> Hi sivakumar,
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am seeing below written on my immi account. Can someone please let me know, does this mean that my medicals have been uploaded by the hospital and that are ok ??
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> 
> 
> No change in eMedical client.


It simply means, your diagnostic centre has uploaded what they have recorded.


----------



## VRS

pinkinoko said:


> Hello there, I am a newbie to this skilled visa migration but yes there is a difference of course. Onshore got better privileges like a right to appeal. Offshore do not have rights to appeal for 189.
> 
> Sucks ey


Correct. That is one advantage, while there can be some more.


----------



## mohindnair

mohindnair said:


> Hi guys!!!!
> I had this query..
> I got an email from my university of paying fees .
> Earlier when I was international student I had to pay medical insurance...
> Now the fees does not include that???
> The university tells not applicable for australian pr residents and citizens...
> But I am going to auckland after validating my pr visa by entering Oz..
> What I feel is that I will need a health insurance or else that can be a problem...
> Can anybody clarify on this..
> Please take note I am entering NZ through Oz PR visa


Hi guys!!!!!!!
Hi Sivakumar!!!!!
Can you help me with this query!!!!!!!


----------



## blak3

mohindnair said:


> Hi guys!!!!!!!
> Hi Sivakumar!!!!!
> Can you help me with this query!!!!!!!


go to medicare/centrelink office with a copy of your visa and passport to get issued a medicare card.

They will post it to you within a week. they will also give you a temporary one on the spot.


----------



## Inf_18

sevnik0202 said:


> Your medical has been uploaded and ok.


Thank you very much...

Is this the only indication ?? No other place where we can see this ??


----------



## Auzidreamer

Hi, 
I got a question.
I lodged the application on the 22 Nov and I got resigned from my current job on the 31 St Dec.

Do I hv to inform this to the Dibp?Anyway I was attached to the firm when I was applying.

Seniors pls advise.Thanks In advance.(Siva thx for ur advise)

Rgds


----------



## Auzidreamer

giz13 said:


> Finally, after waiting 9 months 17 days I have received my grant.
> For some reason, I am not as excited as I thought I would be.
> 
> Anyways, good luck to everyone else who's waiting for the grant.


Congrats.. Good luck with ur future.
Come on u shd chill.;-)


----------



## Inf_18

VRS said:


> It simply means, your diagnostic centre has uploaded what they have recorded.


Ohh...So how will we know whether its ok or not ????


----------



## sivakumar s s

mohindnair said:


> Guys what should I do???
> I can't understand why NZD is not available in Mumbai or Pune or Nashik.
> Confused.....


Dear Approach Banks like HDFC , ICICI or axis.

But I still feel lot agents available in Mumbai for NZD forex.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Visaradha said:


> A per this site, it says no, we cant use AUD in NZD.
> Can you use Australian dollars in New Zealand


Good job Visaradha,

Appreciate your attitude ....

:clap2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear JRE

*I am really delighted to hear that you are in Permanent job in OZ.*

Many new migrants are in contract / Casual / waiting for job.....

Wish you a bright and prosperous future in Oz...





jre05 said:


> FOLKS
> 
> How are you all my friends? Shel, Nishant, Bengali guy  And oh yeah our Bangladesi buddy of Form 80
> 
> I am doing good, in the same permanent job   More exciting things around, and I have also visited Canberra for a trip
> 
> Work life keeps me so tight and post evening personal life; I do not even get time to update my profile in my matrimonial website for my bride search haha
> 
> Alright, how are you all doing my old good friends   Good to come here. Although I am not posting here these days, I do help people at my private message often.
> 
> BTW Lots of new faces here, in fact most of the recent posts are from newbies new babies


----------



## jre05

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear JRE
> 
> *I am really delighted to hear that you are in Permanent job in OZ.*
> 
> Many new migrants are in contract / Casual / waiting for job.....
> 
> Wish you a bright and prosperous future in Oz...




Thank you very much; I can say only one thing - It's all god's grace and mercy and my accumulated wishes and blessings from others (Karma).

Wish you good luck too


----------



## sivakumar s s

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Hi everybody! As I received my grant, I have to enter Aus before 14 June 15. Can anybody tell me how much minimum time I have to stay there during my first entry?



Many hearty congrats for you recent grand on this 28th Jan
:cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Inf_18 said:


> Hi sivakumar,
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am seeing below written on my immi account. Can someone please let me know, does this mean that my medicals have been uploaded by the hospital and that are ok ??
> 
> _Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> _
> 
> No change in eMedical client.


Dear Inf,

100% your medicals is done. No worries. This is message everyone will get.

If this message appears means, clinic as already uploaded your results to dibp in their eclient application.

However, time to time , country to country CO may ask for further medical test,

Hope for your case, he may not ask.

All the best

now time for you to dream about GOLDEN Mail.....(Visa grant)


----------



## sivakumar s s

giz13 said:


> Finally, after waiting 9 months 17 days I have received my grant.
> For some reason, I am not as excited as I thought I would be.
> 
> Anyways, good luck to everyone else who's waiting for the grant.


Many hearty congratulations

:cheer2:


----------



## BRam111

pinkinoko said:


> Hello there, I am a newbie to this skilled visa migration but yes there is a difference of course. Onshore got better privileges like a right to appeal. Offshore do not have rights to appeal for 189.
> 
> Sucks ey


Hi pinkinoko,

Onshore - Do you mean applicant currently in Australia?
Is there a difference in processing times as well for onshore and offshore applicants?

Ram


----------



## sivakumar s s

mohindnair said:


> Hi guys!!!!!!!
> Hi Sivakumar!!!!!
> Can you help me with this query!!!!!!!


Dear Mohind,

I am silent to you as I have less experience in Newzealand related process.

Also Very few can assist from australia forum.

Please join/look in NewZealand forum and post your queries..

Which could really helpful to you...


----------



## BretSavage

McCheater said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question, hope someone can help me out
> I completed a master degree in accounting in Australia 4 years ago. I have been working as an external auditor for one of the big 4 in accounting profession in my home country for more than 3 years and I wish to claim this 3-year-experience. (I am a member of CPA Aus now)
> My question is whether I should apply for a skill assessment with ANZSCO code of Accountant (221111) or External Auditor (221213). If I choose the Accountant code, is it possible to get the points for experience
> 
> Thanks guys.


Yes you can and i suggest you go for 221111 or 221112.......yours and mine situation are exactly alike....just i got 6 years experience and CPA assessed all 6years as positive work ex.


----------



## sivakumar s s

blak3 said:


> go to medicare/centrelink office with a copy of your visa and passport to get issued a medicare card.
> 
> They will post it to you within a week. they will also give you a temporary one on the spot.


Dear Blak3,

Appreaciate your efforts.

He is going to New zealand and will stay in Oz for 1 day only.


He can get the same after returning from Nz to OZ.....d


----------



## sivakumar s s

Inf_18 said:


> Thank you very much...
> 
> Is this the only indication ?? No other place where we can see this ??


applicants cant see the medical reports. On DIBP/CO


----------



## BRam111

VRS said:


> Correct. That is one advantage, while there can be some more.


Hi VRS,

Can you help me with the link which lists these advantages for Onshore applicants? Currently I am in Sydney on 457 from a Indian MNC and this information will be very helpful for me. 
I am planning to apply for 189 in March after my IELTS. 

Ram


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi,
> I got a question.
> I lodged the application on the 22 Nov and I got resigned from my current job on the 31 St Dec.
> 
> Do I hv to inform this to the Dibp?Anyway I was attached to the firm when I was applying.
> 
> Seniors pls advise.Thanks In advance.(Siva thx for ur advise)
> 
> Rgds


If you still wish to update use* form 1022* and intimate them dear


----------



## BretSavage

sivakumar s s said:


> I am not sure about any group for Melbourne bound.
> 
> I feel some one should take initiative to start a group as many migrants are going to Melbs only.....
> 
> May be someone in Onshore If created a group, It could be better to all Melbs bounders.....



Ya there should be a group for melbourne, if any onshore guy is not intrested i can help guys....spent 4 years in Melbourne my studies....so know the place lil bit..


----------



## Inf_18

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Inf,
> 
> 100% your medicals is done. No worries. This is message everyone will get.
> 
> If this message appears means, clinic as already uploaded your results to dibp in their eclient application.
> 
> However, time to time , country to country CO may ask for further medical test,
> 
> Hope for your case, he may not ask.
> 
> All the best
> 
> now time for you to dream about GOLDEN Mail.....(Visa grant)


That's great.......Hope evrythng goes well, thnx a lot for your wishes


----------



## VRS

BRam111 said:


> Hi VRS,
> 
> Can you help me with the link which lists these advantages for Onshore applicants? Currently I am in Sydney on 457 from a Indian MNC and this information will be very helpful for me.
> I am planning to apply for 189 in March after my IELTS.
> 
> Ram


Bro sorry, I do not have the link.


----------



## VRS

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi,
> I got a question.
> I lodged the application on the 22 Nov and I got resigned from my current job on the 31 St Dec.
> 
> Do I hv to inform this to the Dibp?Anyway I was attached to the firm when I was applying.
> 
> Seniors pls advise.Thanks In advance.(Siva thx for ur advise)
> 
> Rgds


Yes, in case they call the office and know your are no more there, it will be a problem. Please inform them of the changes.


----------



## VRS

Inf_18 said:


> Ohh...So how will we know whether its ok or not ????


You will not know that. They don't really release the result.


----------



## BRam111

VRS said:


> Bro sorry, I do not have the link.




No problem VRS. Appreciate the efforts you are putting to help others. Do you know of any advantages of onshore applicants?

Ram


----------



## VRS

BRam111 said:


> No problem VRS. Appreciate the efforts you are putting to help others. Do you know of any advantages of onshore applicants?
> 
> Ram


You can appeal if your onsite in case of a visa refusal. Over all the procedure is also fast for onsite ppl.


----------



## Saarz

Dear Friends, 

I have been a silent member of this forum. I started reading this thread when we were on 4002 page and today we have already been 7533. Just wanted to share with you people that I have got my grant on 22nd Jan 2015. 

Everyday I will see grants and will make me happy though being from Pakistan, I had to make a long wait and a lot of patience. Everyday in the office I will ensure that I take sometime reading this forum. I had uploaded everything upfront.

I don't know how to update the signatures, but writing my timelines:

Ielts: Sept'12, ACS Assessment: Dec'13, EOI Lodge ec'13, Visa Applied (189): 11th Feb 2014, Team 13: Mar 2014, CO assigned: April 2014, Visa Grant: 22nd Jan 2015


----------



## BRam111

VRS said:


> You can appeal if your onsite in case of a visa refusal. Over all the procedure is also fast for onsite ppl.


Thank You. That is comforting.


----------



## pinkinoko

BRam111 said:


> Hi pinkinoko,
> 
> Onshore - Do you mean applicant currently in Australia?
> Is there a difference in processing times as well for onshore and offshore applicants?
> 
> Ram


Hi Ram,

Yes onshore applicants are in OZ.
No there are no difference in processing times. If they require you additional proof then it'll take you longer.


----------



## sevnik0202

Saarz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum. I started reading this thread when we were on 4002 page and today we have already been 7533. Just wanted to share with you people that I have got my grant on 22nd Jan 2015.
> 
> Everyday I will see grants and will make me happy though being from Pakistan, I had to make a long wait and a lot of patience. Everyday in the office I will ensure that I take sometime reading this forum. I had uploaded everything upfront.
> 
> I don't know how to update the signatures, but writing my timelines:
> 
> Ielts: Sept'12, ACS Assessment: Dec'13, EOI Lodge ec'13, Visa Applied (189): 11th Feb 2014, Team 13: Mar 2014, CO assigned: April 2014, Visa Grant: 22nd Jan 2015


Congrats


----------



## QasimAslam

*Stats*

January 2015 Stats as per tracker: 

Visa Subclass 190= 15 Grants
Visa Subclass 189= 67 Grants

December 2014 Stats as per tracker:

Visa Subclass 190= 27 Grants
Visa Subclass 189= 88 Grants


----------



## Raviinc

QasimAslam said:


> January 2015 Stats as per tracker:
> 
> Visa Subclass 190= 15 Grants
> Visa Subclass 189= 67 Grants
> 
> December 2014 Stats as per tracker:
> 
> Visa Subclass 190= 27 Grants
> Visa Subclass 189= 88 Grants


Hi Qasim
Can I get the link to the tracker.
Thanks


----------



## Visaradha

VRS said:


> Anyway, thank you bro, I personally know how anxious I am and was during this entire process, just if I can help reduce someone's anxiety, I am happy. But SIVAKUMAR S S bro is excellent.


Hey VRS, Thats really called a very good attitude....Keep going....Sivakumar is ofcourse an excellent person though.....people in this forum always need best people like u.....all the best!!!!


----------



## VRS

Visaradha said:


> Hey VRS, Thats really called a very good attitude....Keep going....Sivakumar is ofcourse an excellent person though.....people in this forum always need best people like u.....all the best!!!!


Hare Krishna.


----------



## Visaradha

Hi all could someone help me in some tips,some sample resumes or a concerned thread regarding preparing a good Australian resume/CV for a 8+ years IT employee,

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Saarz said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have been a silent member of this forum. I started reading this thread when we were on 4002 page and today we have already been 7533. Just wanted to share with you people that I have got my grant on 22nd Jan 2015.
> 
> Everyday I will see grants and will make me happy though being from Pakistan, I had to make a long wait and a lot of patience. Everyday in the office I will ensure that I take sometime reading this forum. I had uploaded everything upfront.
> 
> I don't know how to update the signatures, but writing my timelines:
> 
> Ielts: Sept'12, ACS Assessment: Dec'13, EOI Lodge ec'13, Visa Applied (189): 11th Feb 2014, Team 13: Mar 2014, CO assigned: April 2014, Visa Grant: 22nd Jan 2015


Many hearty and belated congrats dear SAARZ

lane:



Once you crossed 5 or 10 posts then you could able to update the signature.......


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

My visa is till 2020, after 2020 I have to renew it. My question is whether they will ask about my stay in Aus from 2015 to 2020 at the time of renewal? What if I can not stay in Aus from 2015 to 2020?


----------



## BretSavage

Zahra Nasreen said:


> My visa is till 2020, after 2020 I have to renew it. My question is whether they will ask about my stay in Aus from 2015 to 2020 at the time of renewal? What if I can not stay in Aus from 2015 to 2020?


You can stay in Australia after that but can not travel outside Australia.

Secondly you can apply for Resident Return Visa....but its fairly hard to get it.

Thirdly if you satisfy Citizenship conditions you can live there.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raviinc said:


> Hi Qasim
> Can I get the link to the tracker.
> Thanks


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## sivakumar s s

Visaradha said:


> Hi all could someone help me in some tips,some sample resumes or a concerned thread regarding preparing a good Australian resume/CV for a 8+ years IT employee,
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Find more info here 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-permanent-residents-19.html#post6216810


----------



## Visaradha

sivakumar s s said:


> Find more info here
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia-permanent-residents-19.html#post6216810



Thanks siva!!!


----------



## JonDoe

*Do we need to get ACS certificate Notarised/Attested?*

I was wondering if I need to get the ACS certificate Notarised or Attested while filling the Visa documents


----------



## Tanu26

can anyone solve my query related to 189 subclass. I had submitted my EOI few days ago with experience 5 years as per stated in the EOI that it should start and the end day of employment. So, I had put the experience but EOI automatically give me 10 points for that. Now, I am in total confusion; Did my decision was right. Furthermore, I got invitation 2 days ago, my total points were 65.

As EOI suggests just to put the employment dates not the ACS dates. Will case officer refuse my file or not


----------



## blak3

Tanu26 said:


> can anyone solve my query related to 189 subclass. I had submitted my EOI few days ago with experience 5 years as per stated in the EOI that it should start and the end day of employment. So, I had put the experience but EOI automatically give me 10 points for that. Now, I am in total confusion; Did my decision was right. Furthermore, I got invitation 2 days ago, my total points were 65.
> 
> As EOI suggests just to put the employment dates not the ACS dates. Will case officer refuse my file or not


diac will go with the dates provided by ACS. The assessment will tell you after which date your experience is to be counted towards points. make sure you are not over claiming points. give a breakdown of the dates, leave out the confidential info.


----------



## Tanu26

blak3 said:


> diac will go with the dates provided by ACS. The assessment will tell you after which date your experience is to be counted towards points. make sure you are not over claiming points. give a breakdown of the dates, leave out the confidential info
> 
> 
> 10-1-2010 to till date
> ACS letter states experience relevant after january 2012


----------



## Tanu26

blak3 said:


> diac will go with the dates provided by ACS. The assessment will tell you after which date your experience is to be counted towards points. make sure you are not over claiming points. give a breakdown of the dates, leave out the confidential info.


10-1-2010 to till date
ACS letter states experience relevant after january 2012


----------



## hasanab243

Tanu26 said:


> can anyone solve my query related to 189 subclass. I had submitted my EOI few days ago with experience 5 years as per stated in the EOI that it should start and the end day of employment. So, I had put the experience but EOI automatically give me 10 points for that. Now, I am in total confusion; Did my decision was right. Furthermore, I got invitation 2 days ago, my total points were 65.
> 
> As EOI suggests just to put the employment dates not the ACS dates. Will case officer refuse my file or not


Tanu you can clain only 5 points for your work exp because acs considered your work ex relevent from jan 2012, its means when you were filling eoi your should broken your work expeience jan, 2010 to Dec,2011 is non relevent and second Jan 2012 to jan 2015 relevent.

I think now your are not suppose to lodged your visa due overclaming point.
You should wait till your eoi expires then agaun you shd submit your eoi as per acs assessment lettetr.

Senior expats, pls correct me if i am wrong.

Thanks
Hasan


----------



## thomasvo

The closer it gets the more scared I get that I won't get the visa!


----------



## XINGSINGH

thomasvo said:


> The closer it gets the more scared I get that I won't get the visa!


Why so


----------



## thomasvo

Dont know, just nerves I think


----------



## TheExpatriate

thomasvo said:


> The closer it gets the more scared I get that I won't get the visa!


unless you overclaimed, supplied wrong critical information, missed to mention critical information, have significant health/character issues, then you will get the visa. You got the invite based on your EOI claims and now you just need to substantiate them with evidences. 

We all felt so once at some point (or more than once) in the course of our endeavor to get the visa. Relax, and prepare for the celebration.


----------



## BretSavage

thomasvo said:


> The closer it gets the more scared I get that I won't get the visa!


You will be fine buddy....cheer up


----------



## ksri

*Reg 189 Visa*

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I am going to file my EOI in Feb 1st week with 60 points. My details are:

ANZSCO code: 261313(Software Engineer)
PTE-A Score: L:78 R:69 S:73 W:78

How about the chances of getting invite with 60 points? After Feb month, I will be getting another 5 points which would be 65 total. I am worrying about whether I will get invite with 60 points. Could you please advice me, whether I can go ahead filing EOI with 60 points or can I wait till end of Feb to get 65 points and file the EOI. Also please let me know what is the approximate to get VISA approval, after filing VISA application.

Thanks 
Srikanth


----------



## TheExpatriate

with 60 I'd say there is a great chance (80%) you'd get it in Feb 1st round, and 100% chance in Feb 2nd round

But suppose it did not happen, I'd say file in Feb with 60, if you are not invited in Feb both rounds, then by the end of Feb, update your EOI to reflect your additional points, then with 65 it's 110% chance you get the invite on the first subsequent round


----------



## ksri

Oh great, thank you very much for quick reply. Also could you please let me know what is the approximate to get VISA approval, after filing VISA application.


----------



## Omg87

*Agent uploaded incomplete form 80s*

Hi All,

Lodged 190 application on 16/01/2015, agent uploaded incomplete form 80s for myself and my husband. I have now corrected the form 80s and sent to her for upload, does anyone know if we can delete the other ones or do we need to advise DIBP that they should refer to the new ones only?

Thanks.


----------



## VRS

Omg87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Lodged 190 application on 16/01/2015, agent uploaded incomplete form 80s for myself and my husband. I have now corrected the form 80s and sent to her for upload, does anyone know if we can delete the other ones or do we need to advise DIBP that they should refer to the new ones only?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi, welcome here, first of all, form 80 is not mandatory, in case they check you're firm 80 and notice its wrong, they may think you tried to mislead them. 

Hence I would advise you inform them prior or take your agent to task at to what made her do the x submission. Bang them. 

Also ask them derive a solution and to take complete responsibility for it.


----------



## Raviinc

Well, the tracker shows 190 guys are now leading the race. 189 apps seem to to be piling up because of the holiday back log. I wonder if the CO's work out of their homes as everything is online and if that is so then we can expect some brisk movement of files.


----------



## Leo1986

Raviinc said:


> Well, the tracker shows 190 guys are now leading the race. 189 apps seem to to be piling up because of the holiday back log. I wonder if the CO's work out of their homes as everything is online and if that is so then we can expect some brisk movement of files.


they deserve to have a full holidays ! as all of us 
we should wait our time , it will come 
regards


----------



## Raviinc

Leo1986 said:


> they deserve to have a full holidays ! as all of us
> we should wait our time , it will come
> regards


Never mentioned they should not have holidays. It was just a thought. Many a times I have worked on holidays to clear backlogs. I agree with you now it's a waiting game.


----------



## dixiechic

hey everyone....

i have been granted the visa after which I had to change my passport because of no pages left. I want to update the details of this in VEVO. Can anyone suggest how best I can do this....I am not able to do it online. 


Thanks


----------



## amhalabi

dixiechic said:


> hey everyone....
> 
> i have been granted the visa after which I had to change my passport because of no pages left. I want to update the details of this in VEVO. Can anyone suggest how best I can do this....I am not able to do it online.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Is it the same passport No.? if yes, then no need to change anything as VEVO needs only your passport No.

If Passport No. is changed, then you have to inform DIBP and ask them to change your passport No. in VEVO. I believe there's a form for this.


----------



## NMCHD

Hi Guys,

Can anyone please provide link to the Tracker sheet.

Thanks..


----------



## padmayogesh

NMCHD said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can anyone please provide link to the Tracker sheet.
> 
> Thanks..


Here it is:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## QasimAslam

Can anyone tell me, background/security checks take how much time? Refer to my timeline for details. 

When should i expect my Visa. Being a Pakistani and an expat in Yemen will affect anything? OR will add more time in my already increasing waiting period?


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

TheExpatriate said:


> with 60 I'd say there is a great chance (80%) you'd get it in Feb 1st round, and 100% chance in Feb 2nd round
> 
> But suppose it did not happen, I'd say file in Feb with 60, if you are not invited in Feb both rounds, then by the end of Feb, update your EOI to reflect your additional points, then with 65 it's 110% chance you get the invite on the first subsequent round


I applied with 60 points in November 14..and i got invited within 3/4 days and in both of the rounds.i would suggest submit your EOI as soon as possible, ...after dealing with aus visa procedure for last couple of years i am afraid of July...make sure ur documents are processed within July 2015 because every year they bring remarkable changes in visa processing procedure/timeline during July.


----------



## B4OZ

*New Member*

Dear,

I am a new member on this forum and am really delighted to see everyone posting their experiences and knowledge. I have applied for VIC SS as Project Manager(135112) with 70 points. I have few queries if any experienced member can help me with:

- I have applied for VIC SS and also filled my EOI SkillSelect as on 05-Jan-2015. How long does this process take to receive acknowledgment ?
- Based on the outcome, What are the next steps to undertake ?
- My wife currently didn't took IELTS as I have read she needs to take 4.5 score. when should I be providing her IELTS score ?

Hope to be an active member on this forum.

Thanks

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ANZSCO: 135112 l IELTS results: 07-Jul-2014 - R-7,L-7.5,W-7,S-8| ACS applied: 25-Sep-2014 :: Received +ve: 05-Oct-2014 | Vic SS(Applied): 5-Jan-2015 :: Received +ve - Awaiting | Visa Applied: Awaiting | Documents uploaded including Meds and PCC: Awaiting | CO allocated: Awaiting | Grant: Awaiting | Flying to Melbourne: Awaiting


----------



## QasimAslam

B4OZ said:


> Dear,
> 
> I am a new member on this forum and am really delighted to see everyone posting their experiences and knowledge. I have applied for VIC SS as Project Manager(135112) with 70 points. I have few queries if any experienced member can help me with:
> 
> - I have applied for VIC SS and also filled my EOI SkillSelect as on 05-Jan-2015. How long does this process take to receive acknowledgment ?
> - Based on the outcome, What are the next steps to undertake ?
> - My wife currently didn't took IELTS as I have read she needs to take 4.5 score. when should I be providing her IELTS score ?
> 
> Hope to be an active member on this forum.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO: 135112 l IELTS results: 07-Jul-2014 - R-7,L-7.5,W-7,S-8| ACS applied: 25-Sep-2014 :: Received +ve: 05-Oct-2014 | Vic SS(Applied): 5-Jan-2015 :: Received +ve - Awaiting | Visa Applied: Awaiting | Documents uploaded including Meds and PCC: Awaiting | CO allocated: Awaiting | Grant: Awaiting | Flying to Melbourne: Awaiting




- For me it took less than a month for SA SS. I processed it through my agent. 
- I think for your wife, you need to provide evidence of 16 yrs of study in English Medium. If not get her IELTS ASAP, she need 4.5 atleast in all four modules. 

One question, if you had good IELTS score, why you applied for SS. why not for 189?


----------



## sevnik0202

B4OZ said:


> Dear,
> 
> I am a new member on this forum and am really delighted to see everyone posting their experiences and knowledge. I have applied for VIC SS as Project Manager(135112) with 70 points. I have few queries if any experienced member can help me with:
> 
> - I have applied for VIC SS and also filled my EOI SkillSelect as on 05-Jan-2015. How long does this process take to receive acknowledgment ?
> - Based on the outcome, What are the next steps to undertake ?
> - My wife currently didn't took IELTS as I have read she needs to take 4.5 score. when should I be providing her IELTS score ?
> 
> Hope to be an active member on this forum.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO: 135112 l IELTS results: 07-Jul-2014 - R-7,L-7.5,W-7,S-8| ACS applied: 25-Sep-2014 :: Received +ve: 05-Oct-2014 | Vic SS(Applied): 5-Jan-2015 :: Received +ve - Awaiting | Visa Applied: Awaiting | Documents uploaded including Meds and PCC: Awaiting | CO allocated: Awaiting | Grant: Awaiting | Flying to Melbourne: Awaiting


Have you got state sponsorship from Victoria. With 70 points you will get the invitation in the very next round.
If you are invited in the EOI round the next step will be to pay the visa fee and then upload all the supporting documents.
If you are not claiming points for partner skills, your wife will be needed to score 4.5 overall in IELTS. You need to upload her english proficiency proof when you lodge visa.
If you are not claiming partner points then you get a letter from the institution where your wife studied stating that all her education was in english. This will suffice in place of IELTS.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## B4OZ

sevnik0202 said:


> Have you got state sponsorship from Victoria. With 70 points you will get the invitation in the very next round.
> If you are invited in the EOI round the next step will be to pay the visa fee and then upload all the supporting documents.
> If you are not claiming points for partner skills, your wife will be needed to score 4.5 overall in IELTS. You need to upload her english proficiency proof when you lodge visa.
> If you are not claiming partner points then you get a letter from the institution where your wife studied stating that all her education was in english. This will suffice in place of IELTS.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


------------------

Thanks for the reply.

My agent filled EOI with 70 points and still waiting for invitation. When is the next round results due to be announced ?
Agent said that if wife IELTS are not produced an extra amount of approx. AUD 4000 needs to be paid.

Regards


----------



## babajani

B4OZ said:


> Dear,
> 
> I am a new member on this forum and am really delighted to see everyone posting their experiences and knowledge. I have applied for VIC SS as Project Manager(135112) with 70 points. I have few queries if any experienced member can help me with:
> 
> - I have applied for VIC SS and also filled my EOI SkillSelect as on 05-Jan-2015. How long does this process take to receive acknowledgment ?
> - Based on the outcome, What are the next steps to undertake ?
> - My wife currently didn't took IELTS as I have read she needs to take 4.5 score. when should I be providing her IELTS score ?
> 
> Hope to be an active member on this forum.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO: 135112 l IELTS results: 07-Jul-2014 - R-7,L-7.5,W-7,S-8| ACS applied: 25-Sep-2014 :: Received +ve: 05-Oct-2014 | Vic SS(Applied): 5-Jan-2015 :: Received +ve - Awaiting | Visa Applied: Awaiting | Documents uploaded including Meds and PCC: Awaiting | CO allocated: Awaiting | Grant: Awaiting | Flying to Melbourne: Awaiting


Welcome to the forum bro.

As per my knowledge the time for Victoria SS approval is somewhere between 4-6 weeks after acknowledgement of your application. I will suggest you to see if you can apply for any other states as well because the approval ratio of Victoria SS is quite low. Hope you will get your invitation in time.

After getting the invitation you will have 60 days to lodge your Visa. After lodging your Visa you will have around (6-8) weeks to upload your documents according to the document check list available on IMMI website. Its better to upload all documents before Case officers allocation.(approx time is 6-8 weeks). 

AS far as Wife IELTs is concerned you need not to submit it if your wife has studied in English medium institutions during her academic career. You only need her IELTS if she can prove that she has functional english.

The following link provide you information on how to prove functional english of spouse.
How can I prove I have functional English?

I will suggest you wait for your SS approval before taking the IELTS if you need to.

Hope it helps

Regards


----------



## QasimAslam

B4OZ said:


> Dear,
> 
> I am a new member on this forum and am really delighted to see everyone posting their experiences and knowledge. I have applied for VIC SS as Project Manager(135112) with 70 points. I have few queries if any experienced member can help me with:
> 
> - I have applied for VIC SS and also filled my EOI SkillSelect as on 05-Jan-2015. How long does this process take to receive acknowledgment ?
> - Based on the outcome, What are the next steps to undertake ?
> - My wife currently didn't took IELTS as I have read she needs to take 4.5 score. when should I be providing her IELTS score ?
> 
> Hope to be an active member on this forum.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ANZSCO: 135112 l IELTS results: 07-Jul-2014 - R-7,L-7.5,W-7,S-8| ACS applied: 25-Sep-2014 :: Received +ve: 05-Oct-2014 | Vic SS(Applied): 5-Jan-2015 :: Received +ve - Awaiting | Visa Applied: Awaiting | Documents uploaded including Meds and PCC: Awaiting | CO allocated: Awaiting | Grant: Awaiting | Flying to Melbourne: Awaiting


Regarding next steps, you should have the following things arranged before hand:
- 3 FRC's from NADRA (One for you with your spouse and Kids, One for your father having siblings information, one for yours spouse father having her siblings info). Start this step ASAP. 
- Arrange your Marriage certificate from your UNION COUNCIL, if not arranged already. 
- Arrange All applicants birth Certificates from their respected UNION COUNCILS. 
- Arranged all your payslips for the experience you are claiming points. 
- Arrange all your Bank Statements within this claimed period of experience. 
- Arrange all applicants valid computerized NIC/NICOP.
- Arrange all applicants previous and current passports.
- Arrange all applicants personal details forms. form 80 and form 1221. 
- Arrange all your PCC (Penal Code certificates or normally called police certificates), wherever you have resided in past ten years for 12 months or more. 
- Arrange all applicants Medicals if you have recieved your file number. Create HAP ID and then get the e-medicals completed. (if you have your agent ask him, if nor provide them before hand along with visa lodgement). 
- Primary applicant and spouse latest IELTS with required band. 
- All Educational documents along with transcripts for primary applicant and spouse. 

*NOTE: DO NOT WASTE ANY MORE TIME, ABOVE THINGS SHOULD BE ARRANGED ASAP. AFTER INVITATION I THINK YOU HAVE 50 DAYS TO APPLY FOR VISA. IF YOU FAIL TO PROVIDE ALL THINGS, PROVIDE MAXIMUM DOCUMENTS. FOR THE REST TELL THE CASE OFFICER THAT YOU ARE IN PROCESS OF ARRANGING THEM.*


----------



## B4OZ

QasimAslam said:


> - For me it took less than a month for SA SS. I processed it through my agent.
> - I think for your wife, you need to provide evidence of 16 yrs of study in English Medium. If not get her IELTS ASAP, she need 4.5 atleast in all four modules.
> 
> One question, if you had good IELTS score, why you applied for SS. why not for 189?


I have processed my case through an agent as on 05-Jan-2015, when the occupation was re-opened for Project Manager ICT. Since this occupation was not available on 189.

My wife does have 16 years + education and even gave IELTS in 2013 but seems for spouse its only valid for a year. I will verify whether educational documents are sufficient enough or do I need IELTS again.

THanks


----------



## babajani

dixiechic said:


> hey everyone....
> 
> i have been granted the visa after which I had to change my passport because of no pages left. I want to update the details of this in VEVO. Can anyone suggest how best I can do this....I am not able to do it online.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hello Dear

you may find the following link helpful.

How can I update my address or passport details?

Regards


----------



## B4OZ

QasimAslam said:


> Regarding next steps, you should have the following things arranged before hand:
> - 3 FRC's from NADRA (One for you with your spouse and Kids, One for your father having siblings information, one for yours spouse father having her siblings info). Start this step ASAP.
> - Arrange your Marriage certificate from your UNION COUNCIL, if not arranged already.
> - Arrange All applicants birth Certificates from their respected UNION COUNCILS.
> - Arranged all your payslips for the experience you are claiming points.
> - Arrange all your Bank Statements within this claimed period of experience.
> - Arrange all applicants valid computerized NIC/NICOP.
> - Arrange all applicants previous and current passports.
> - Arrange all applicants personal details forms. form 80 and form 1221.
> - Arrange all your PCC (Penal Code certificates or normally called police certificates), wherever you have resided in past ten years for 12 months or more.
> - Arrange all applicants Medicals if you have recieved your file number. Create HAP ID and then get the e-medicals completed. (if you have your agent ask him, if nor provide them before hand along with visa lodgement).
> - Primary applicant and spouse latest IELTS with required band.
> - All Educational documents along with transcripts for primary applicant and spouse.
> 
> *NOTE: DO NOT WASTE ANY MORE TIME, ABOVE THINGS SHOULD BE ARRANGED ASAP. AFTER INVITATION I THINK YOU HAVE 50 DAYS TO APPLY FOR VISA. IF YOU FAIL TO PROVIDE ALL THINGS, PROVIDE MAXIMUM DOCUMENTS. FOR THE REST TELL THE CASE OFFICER THAT YOU ARE IN PROCESS OF ARRANGING THEM.*


I am in a process of arranging all of the above and this look pretty fine so far and I believe I should be able to provide all in time once I receive invitation. Just couple of concerns out of this list:

- 3 FRC's from NADRA (One for you with your spouse and Kids, One for your father having siblings information, one for yours spouse father having her siblings info). Start this step ASAP. 
Q: I was not aware about this step, since I do have NICOP's Birth Certificates etc..If this is still required from where and how is this to be arranged ?

- Arrange all your PCC (Penal Code certificates or normally called police certificates), wherever you have resided in past ten years for 12 months or more. 
Q: My agent asked me to wait on this, since it is only valid for 3-6 months and this can be the last step before applying.

THanks


----------



## QasimAslam

B4OZ said:


> I have processed my case through an agent as on 05-Jan-2015, when the occupation was re-opened for Project Manager ICT. Since this occupation was not available on 189.
> 
> My wife does have 16 years + education and even gave IELTS in 2013 but seems for spouse its only valid for a year. I will verify whether educational documents are sufficient enough or do I need IELTS again.
> 
> THanks


Thanks for the details. No, IELTS is valid for 3 years. My spouse gave IELTS in APR 2013, and i applied for on 5th September, 2014. It is not an issue. If your agent is saying this, he is lying. 

I think both things for your spouse will suffice. No need to pay extra money. 

If your agent still asks for extra money and does not provide you receipts. Ask him for the receipts. Still if he does not provide, complain him to MARA.


----------



## TheExpatriate

QasimAslam said:


> Thanks for the details. No, IELTS is valid for 3 years. My spouse gave IELTS in APR 2013, and i applied for on 5th September, 2014. It is not an issue. If your agent is saying this, he is lying.
> 
> I think both things for your spouse will suffice. No need to pay extra money.
> 
> If your agent still asks for extra money and does not provide you receipts. Ask him for the receipts. Still if he does not provide, complain him to MARA.


the agent is right, spouse IELTS must be done within 1 year from lodging visa OR during visa processing.

http://www.immi.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english.aspx




> How can I prove I have functional English?
> To prove that you have functional English you must provide evidence of one of the following:
> 
> You are the holder of a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand, or the Republic of Ireland and you are a citizen of that country.
> An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within *12 months* of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> A Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) test result of a total band score of at least 32 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within *12 months *of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> A Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic test result of an overall band score of at least 30 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening. Your test must have been completed within* 12 months* of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.
> A Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test result of an overall band score of at least 147 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening and the test must have been taken on or after 1 January 2015. Your test must have been completed within *12 months* of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.


and btw, documents are NOT required to lodge within the 60 days from invitation


----------



## QasimAslam

B4OZ said:


> I am in a process of arranging all of the above and this look pretty fine so far and I believe I should be able to provide all in time once I receive invitation. Just couple of concerns out of this list:
> 
> - 3 FRC's from NADRA (One for you with your spouse and Kids, One for your father having siblings information, one for yours spouse father having her siblings info). Start this step ASAP.
> Q: I was not aware about this step, since I do have NICOP's Birth Certificates etc..If this is still required from where and how is this to be arranged ?
> A: THIS IS A NEW POLICY FOR PAKIS SINCE JULY 2014. THESE ARE FAMILY REGISTRATION CERTIFICATES. APPLY ATONCE. YOUR AGENT SHOULD HAVE TOLD YOU. OR MAYBE HE WILL TELL YOU ONCE INVITATION IS RECIEVED. IT TAKES ONE MONTHS OR MORE TO ARRANGE ALL THESE. SO NO NEED TO WAIT FOR YOUR AGENT, START ATONCE.
> 
> - Arrange all your PCC (Penal Code certificates or normally called police certificates), wherever you have resided in past ten years for 12 months or more.
> Q: My agent asked me to wait on this, since it is only valid for 3-6 months and this can be the last step before applying.
> A: YES, YOU ARE RIGHT. IN MY CASE MY AGENT ASKED FOR THIS ON 29TH OCTOBER. BUT THE ISSUE IS, AGENTS IN PAKISTAN PROVIDE PCC AND MEDICALS AFTER TWO MONTHS OF LODGING OF VISA, THEN THEY WAIT FOR ONE MONTHS FOR REPLY FROM CASE OFFICER, WHO ASK FOR FORM 80 AND FORM 1221. ONCE FORM 80 IS RECIEVED, CASE OFFICER STARTS EXTERNAL SECURITY CHECKS, WHICH CAN TAKE UPTO 12 MONTHS. SO ASK YOUR AGENT TO PROVIDE ALL THINGS BEFORE HAND SO THAT YOUR WAITING PERIOD CAN BE REDUCED. EVEN LATER WHEN PCC'S AND MEDICALS ARE EXPIRED, YOU CAN PROVIDE AGAIN. NO ISSUES.
> 
> THanks


see above answers.


----------



## B4OZ

QasimAslam said:


> see above answers.


Should I contact local embassy for FRC or I need to get these from Pakistan itself ?


----------



## QasimAslam

TheExpatriate said:


> the agent is right, spouse IELTS must be done within 1 year from lodging visa OR during visa processing.
> 
> How can I prove I have functional English?
> 
> 
> and btw, documents are NOT required to lodge within the 60 days from invitation


Thanks for the attached references. One question, how they accepted my Wife's IELTS after one year. seems they have no issues.


----------



## TheExpatriate

QasimAslam said:


> Thanks for the attached references. One question, how they accepted my Wife's IELTS after one year. seems they have no issues.


probably you were lucky and the CO overlooked it either mistakenly or intentionally, but it does not make it the rule .....


----------



## QasimAslam

B4OZ said:


> Should I contact local embassy for FRC or I need to get these from Pakistan itself ?


No, you need to send one of your relatives to NADRA in PAKISTAN. 

Ask your relative to take all siblings NIC/NICOP's/birth certificates to NADRA. 

your FRC: NADRA will check your link to your spouse and children. 
Your father FRC: NADRA will check all childrens link to their father. 
your in-laws FRC: NADRA will check all childrens link to their father. 

Just go to your embassy to provide you one letter, which shows you are residing abroad. Send that letter to your relative, who will go to NADRA.


----------



## QasimAslam

TheExpatriate said:


> probably you were lucky and the CO overlooked it either mistakenly or intentionally, but it does not make it the rule .....


Hi Expatriate, 
I have a query, hope you can answer that. If my ESC has started already, how long will it take keeping in view Pakistan and Yemen situation as HR countries.


----------



## TheExpatriate

QasimAslam said:


> Hi Expatriate,
> I have a query, hope you can answer that. If my ESC has started already, how long will it take keeping in view Pakistan and Yemen situation as HR countries.


from what we've seen here on the forum it takes 9-18 months, lately there have been a handful of cases that breezed through the process though.


----------



## sivakumar s s

JonDoe said:


> I was wondering if I need to get the ACS certificate Notarised or Attested while filling the Visa documents


Not needed. just as it is from ACS (pdf)


----------



## sivakumar s s

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> I applied with 60 points in November 14..and i got invited within 3/4 days and in both of the rounds.i would suggest submit your EOI as soon as possible, ...after dealing with aus visa procedure for last couple of years i am afraid of July...make sure ur documents are processed within July 2015 because every year they bring remarkable changes in visa processing procedure/timeline during July.


You are lucky because, there is no 65 points applicants at that time.

First priority for > 65 points applicants in EOI


----------



## talexpat

Hi Guys,

I need some help for ACS points assessment for my cousin:

He has done:

BS with major in computing from Pakistan completed in Dec 2006

MS with major in computing from AUS completed in July 2010

Work Exp:

14 months in Pakistan from Dec 2006 to Feb 2008

40 months in AUS from Aug 2011 to Till Date

Q : If he wants to be assessed for 263111 CNSE to be eligible for 189. As far as we can understand, these BS/MS degrees are not closely related to 263111 CNSE.
How many years of work experience is required?
Will that work experience be deducted from the overall or is it just the requirement AND DIBP points can be claimed for those years as well?

Please advise.


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Well, the tracker shows 190 guys are now leading the race. 189 apps seem to to be piling up because of the holiday back log. I wonder if the CO's work out of their homes as everything is online and if that is so then we can expect some brisk movement of files.


No work from home.... Don't think so. Monday to Friday is the policy bro!


----------



## VRS

Leo1986 said:


> they deserve to have a full holidays ! as all of us
> we should wait our time , it will come
> regards


Hi, you have been contacted pretty quickly!!


----------



## JonDoe

*Anxity Disorder does it cause any problems in medicals?*

I have had anxiety disorder and have specific phobia. I take medication for it regularly.
My behavior and working capability is absolutely normal and I have been working for 15 years with companies just as an average person would. I have infact been promoted through jobs as an average person would. I am currently a manager. I am applying for migration under an ICT role.
I wanted to know if there is any risk involved with the medicals by mentioning this medical condition?


----------



## hasanab243

JonDoe said:


> I have had anxiety disorder and have specific phobia. I take medication for it regularly.
> My behavior and working capability is absolutely normal and I have been working for 15 years with companies just as an average person would. I have infact been promoted through jobs as an average person would. I am currently a manager. I am applying for migration under an ICT role.
> I wanted to know if there is any risk involved with the medicals by mentioning this medical condition?


No you are perfectly fine. Go ahead and all the best.


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

*Hay can anyone tell me if there is any way to renew bangladeshi passport from SA.My husband's passport will xpire on july 2016.in BD the rule is the MRP passports cannt be renewed.We have to apply for new passport after the previous one is xpired...and the passport number will be changed aswell, mentioning the previous passport number in background history ...so we chose not to renew it before entering AUS....are we heading the right way??

and by the way what will happen if his passport xpires there...PR visa is for 5 years.can we still live in aus?*


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> No work from home.... Don't think so. Monday to Friday is the policy bro!


VRS, somewhere in the web I read that the immigration guys are picking up applications based on occupations. Hence the occupations which have got more grants are kept on hold and they are going after the one's with less grants so that all occupations get a equal playing ground. Could it be a fact?


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

JonDoe said:


> I have had anxiety disorder and have specific phobia. I take medication for it regularly.
> My behavior and working capability is absolutely normal and I have been working for 15 years with companies just as an average person would. I have infact been promoted through jobs as an average person would. I am currently a manager. I am applying for migration under an ICT role.
> I wanted to know if there is any risk involved with the medicals by mentioning this medical condition?


*Actually in medical DIBP asks for certain medical conditions like if u ever had any leaver diseases or if u ever been diagnosed with HIV or TB , or if u had/have cancer, or any kind of impairment etc.they test ur blood, urine, eye, height weight, blood pressure, do a chest xray etc. psychological health doesn't really come up.

So far i know DIBP ensures that AUS government donot have to spend more than 30k on any PR's treatment...so i think u dont have anything to worry about...good luck :spit:*


----------



## nicemathan

Hi folks,

Clarification while filling the 17 page 189 VISA application.

*I am not claiming spouse points. *

Do I still need to add my wife's work experience details ? 

The reason I am asking is; my wife is working and she has traveled overseas for few countries all are less than 6 months.


----------



## TheExpatriate

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> *Actually in medical DIBP asks for certain medical conditions like if u ever had any leaver diseases or if u ever been diagnosed with HIV or TB , or if u had/have cancer, or any kind of impairment etc.they test ur blood, urine, eye, height weight, blood pressure, do a chest xray etc. psychological health doesn't really come up.
> 
> So far i know DIBP ensures that AUS government donot have to spend more than 30k on any PR's treatment...so i think u dont have anything to worry about...good luck :spit:*


please do not give wrong information. 1- They DO ask about psychological illnesses, 2- Psych. care is very expensive in Australia


----------



## TheExpatriate

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> *Hay can anyone tell me if there is any way to renew bangladeshi passport from SA.My husband's passport will xpire on july 2016.in BD the rule is the MRP passports cannt be renewed.We have to apply for new passport after the previous one is xpired...and the passport number will be changed aswell, mentioning the previous passport number in background history ...so we chose not to renew it before entering AUS....are we heading the right way??
> 
> and by the way what will happen if his passport xpires there...PR visa is for 5 years.can we still live in aus?*


you can renew it before or after entering Australia, in all cases you will need to fill Form 929 and submit it, if your passport is expired it doesn't mean you have to leave the country ......


----------



## McCheater

BretSavage said:


> Yes you can and i suggest you go for 221111 or 221112.......yours and mine situation are exactly alike....just i got 6 years experience and CPA assessed all 6years as positive work ex.


Thank you for the information.
I was afraid that as accountant and auditor have different codes my working experience as an auditor might be regarded as inappropriate for 221111 (accountant).

Btw, I am looking at the occupation ceiling information presented on the immi website. I am just curious that despite the fact that there are a high number of applicant for accounting profession (as also stated on this site), the result to date is just 378 given the ceiling of more than 5000 :confused2:
Any one know about this?


----------



## Tejil

another quick question,,quite an important one, 
for 190, state applied VIC, if you want to update anything like your latest IELTS scores or change in passport no would you update the appropriate EOI ?or inform the VIC separately? if you have to inform the state separately, then how?


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> VRS, somewhere in the web I read that the immigration guys are picking up applications based on occupations. Hence the occupations which have got more grants are kept on hold and they are going after the one's with less grants so that all occupations get a equal playing ground. Could it be a fact?


I don't think so, mine is Construction Project Management, ranking 1 in the SOL, but almost 60 days since launched, but still in Progress is the status.


----------



## Inf_18

Hi,

I have lodged visa in December, just today when I was going through 'Document checklist' I saw below line - 

_Form 1393 Electronic application form (online form: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation)._

What is this Form 1393, is it mandatory to attach with the application??


----------



## lazzyfellow

Hi experts,
I have lodged my application (189, analyst programmer) at nov 20, 2014. But there is no CO allocated yet. Feeling tensed. please suggest what to do.


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> I don't think so, mine is Construction Project Management, ranking 1 in the SOL, but almost 60 days since launched, but still in Progress is the status.


Ok, hopefully we should see some grants creeping into December this week. All the best.


----------



## sivakumar s s

lazzyfellow said:


> Hi experts,
> I have lodged my application (189, analyst programmer) at nov 20, 2014. But there is no CO allocated yet. Feeling tensed. please suggest what to do.


Will be allocated soon dear, 

What about form 80 & 1221. Have u upload it? 

Also after co allocation, more chance for ESC


----------



## lazzyfellow

sivakumar s s said:


> Will be allocated soon dear,
> 
> What about form 80 & 1221. Have u upload it?
> 
> Also after co allocation, more chance for ESC


Thanks for reply.
Have not uploaded PCC, form 80 and 1221. Will upload within this week.
what is 'ESC'?


----------



## VRS

lazzyfellow said:


> Thanks for reply.
> Have not uploaded PCC, form 80 and 1221. Will upload within this week.
> what is 'ESC'?


Bro, you are so relaxed.... Upload immediately bro


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Ok, hopefully we should see some grants creeping into December this week. All the best.


Yeah bro, thank you... December December December


----------



## VRS

lazzyfellow said:


> Hi experts,
> I have lodged my application (189, analyst programmer) at nov 20, 2014. But there is no CO allocated yet. Feeling tensed. please suggest what to do.


Are you on visa tracker??


----------



## msgforsunil

*Bank Statement.*

Hello All,

Couple of question related to bank statement.
1. Should the uploaded bank statement be ALWAYS color or can it be in black and white as well?
2. Should the bank statement be sealed and signed, when its online based statement?
3. Should the bank statement given at branch be on letter head, when it has seal and sign in it?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## VRS

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Couple of question related to bank statement.
> 1. Should the uploaded bank statement be ALWAYS color or can it be in black and white as well?
> 2. Should the bank statement be sealed and signed, when its online based statement?
> 3. Should the bank statement given at branch be on letter head, when it has seal and sign in it?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


Bank statement is not a mandatory requirement until asked.


----------



## VRS

How many received the GOLDEN MAIL today????


----------



## mailtosomesh

VRS said:


> How many received the GOLDEN MAIL today????


I hope now they should be back in action for clearing the VISAs.


----------



## KNepal

Does anyone have Adelaide GSM team 3 contact number?


----------



## Raviinc

Looks like another grantless day.


----------



## asialanka

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Couple of question related to bank statement.
> 1. Should the uploaded bank statement be ALWAYS color or can it be in black and white as well?
> 2. Should the bank statement be sealed and signed, when its online based statement?
> 3. Should the bank statement given at branch be on letter head, when it has seal and sign in it?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


1. It has to be color 
2,3 Normally a bank won't change their format of issuing bank statements. So if your transaction details are not printed on letter head or any other format which clearly states bank's contact details, then better get each page certified (as true copy) by a lawyer


----------



## msgforsunil

asialanka said:


> 1. It has to be color
> 2,3 Normally a bank won't change their format of issuing bank statements. So if your transaction details are not printed on letter head or any other format which clearly states bank's contact details, then better get each page certified (as true copy) by a lawyer



Thank you very much asialanka


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Hey friends, Good morning!!

I and sec applicants got our medicals done on Jan 24th 2015. And till now I cant see any uploads in my immi account against health evidence. Called up clinic and they claimed that they are done already for 5 days. 

1. Am i checking it right place?? ( immi login--> open application--> health evidence-- nothing there??

Please help!! Thanks in advance mates.


----------



## asialanka

McCheater said:


> Thank you for the information.
> I was afraid that as accountant and auditor have different codes my working experience as an auditor might be regarded as inappropriate for 221111 (accountant).
> 
> Btw, I am looking at the occupation ceiling information presented on the immi website. I am just curious that despite the fact that there are a high number of applicant for accounting profession (as also stated on this site), the result to date is just 378 given the ceiling of more than 5000 :confused2:
> Any one know about this?


Though it's only 378 completed, there may be hundreds in-progress


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Got the status on iimi account that health has been finalized!!


----------



## asialanka

nicemathan said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Clarification while filling the 17 page 189 VISA application.
> 
> *I am not claiming spouse points. *
> 
> Do I still need to add my wife's work experience details ?
> 
> The reason I am asking is; my wife is working and she has traveled overseas for few countries all are less than 6 months.


No need to put hers if you are not claiming points but disclose all her visits abroad despite they are short periods (coz her passport contains all those details)


----------



## Ps14

Hi All,

Finallyyy got my grant this morning...

Thank you very muchhh to all of you.... 

very happyyy


----------



## VRS

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finallyyy got my grant this morning...
> 
> Thank you very muchhh to all of you....
> 
> very happyyy


Congrats Ps14... have a great time.... wohoooo!


----------



## VRS

VRS said:


> Congrats Ps14... have a great time.... wohoooo!


I updated the tracker for you!!!


----------



## Ps14

VRS said:


> Congrats Ps14... have a great time.... wohoooo!



Thank you very much


----------



## Raviinc

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finallyyy got my grant this morning...
> 
> Thank you very muchhh to all of you....
> 
> very happyyy


Congrats. All the best.


----------



## ahsan_abbas

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finallyyy got my grant this morning...
> 
> Thank you very muchhh to all of you....
> 
> very happyyy


Lot of congratulations :second:


----------



## VRS

Also, congrats to "Anon"!! Direct Grant!!.... DIBP starts December applications!!!
2 grants today so far.


----------



## VRS

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Got the status on iimi account that health has been finalized!!


good, health is finalized!!


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> Also, congrats to "Anon"!! Direct Grant!!.... DIBP starts December applications!!!
> 2 grants today so far.


Thanks for the good news VRS. It's a relief for us dec guys.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Good news indeed.... 



VRS said:


> Also, congrats to "Anon"!! Direct Grant!!.... DIBP starts December applications!!!
> 2 grants today so far.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

VRS said:


> Also, congrats to "Anon"!! Direct Grant!!.... DIBP starts December applications!!!
> 2 grants today so far.


Yeah!! December time!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: Good luck to all of us!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finallyyy got my grant this morning...
> 
> Thank you very muchhh to all of you....
> 
> very happyyy


Congrats ps14

Your timelines please


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Thanks for the good news VRS. It's a relief for us dec guys.


raviinc, please update your signature. It will be good to understand timelines. Also, are you on the Visa tracker???


----------



## rajeshsoni82

*Need Info documents uploaded*



rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> thanks for reply.
> 
> will submit all the documents they need except on HR letter head.
> 
> hope this will help.
> 
> and Yes thanks for advice , i will call them once every thing is uploaded.
> 
> once again thanks for reply.



Guys ,

Today I uploaded all Need Information documents to IMMI account.
Inform my CO about the same.

1.For Experience Evidence for which I submitted Appoitment letter , confirmation letter and job duties on company letter head from my manager.

2. For Medicals - I submitted medical receipts and will check hospital have uploaded results in 3 working days did medicals on 31/01

3. For Overseas Education - 10th , 12th and Engineering degree marks sheets and Degree certificate.

4. For Marriage - Marriage certificate.

Hence all documents requested are uploaded and I have informed CO about the same.

Now wait wait and wait !!


----------



## VRS

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Today I uploaded all Need Information documents to IMMI account.
> Inform my CO about the same.
> 
> 1.For Experience Evidence for which I submitted Appoitment letter , confirmation letter and job duties on company letter head from my manager.
> 
> 2. For Medicals - I submitted medical receipts and will check hospital have uploaded results in 3 working days did medicals on 31/01
> 
> 3. For Overseas Education - 10th , 12th and Engineering degree marks sheets and Degree certificate.
> 
> 4. For Marriage - Marriage certificate.
> 
> Hence all documents requested are uploaded and I have informed CO about the same.
> 
> Now wait wait and wait !!


Good luck Rajesh, why dint you these things earlier??
Plz update your signature, it will be helpful to all.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> thanks for reply.
> 
> will submit all the documents they need except on HR letter head.
> 
> hope this will help.
> 
> and Yes thanks for advice , i will call them once every thing is uploaded.
> 
> once again thanks for reply.





VRS said:


> Good luck Rajesh, why dint you these things earlier??
> Plz update your signature, it will be helpful to all.



Thanks dear and yes will update signature soon .


----------



## Ps14

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats ps14
> 
> Your timelines please


My signature:

261311 (Analyst programmer) || Points:65 || IELTS:7.5 || ACS(Skill assesment): +ve || EOI applied for 189: 1-Aug-2014|| EOI Invitation: 11 Sep 2014 || Payment made: 25-Oct || Document uploaded: 25-Oct (except medicals and PCC) || CO: 19-Dec'14 || Indian PCC and Meddicals: 4-Jan || UK PCC : 24th Jan || Grant: 2-Feb-2015


----------



## dj_Baba

Congrats you guys!
Please tell your Case Officers to also process 190 files now


----------



## VRS

dj_Baba said:


> Congrats you guys!
> Please tell your Case Officers to also process 190 files now


You will get it soon dj, as 190 are very quick.


----------



## VRS

Another grant for "Seasons- 28/Nov" today!!


----------



## koolvin

Dear TWA,

Wait for the CO to be assigned and provide you with email . I did the same and then CO gave me HAP ID for the new born baby.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi All,

One more clarification, please.

Regarding my job description the word count limit is just 300 words in the 17 page VISA application.

I wouldn't be able to update all the roles and responsibilities any suggestion please.

Appreciate your response.



asialanka said:


> No need to put hers if you are not claiming points but disclose all her visits abroad despite they are short periods (coz her passport contains all those details)
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by nicemathan View Post
> Hi folks,
> 
> Clarification while filling the 17 page 189 VISA application.
> 
> I am not claiming spouse points.
> 
> Do I still need to add my wife's work experience details ?
> 
> The reason I am asking is; my wife is working and she has traveled overseas for few countries all are less than 6 months.


----------



## BretSavage

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finallyyy got my grant this morning...
> 
> Thank you very muchhh to all of you....
> 
> very happyyy


Congratz Buddy......


----------



## BretSavage

nicemathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One more clarification, please.
> 
> Regarding my job description the word count limit is just 300 words in the 17 page VISA application.
> 
> I wouldn't be able to update all the roles and responsibilities any suggestion please.
> 
> Appreciate your response.



Write down the important details......anyways your company letter will include all the remaining details.


----------



## ParadiseSoul

babajani said:


> Hello Paradise Soul,
> 
> Many Many congrats for your PR. You didn't updated the forum on getting your PR? Can you please share your detailed timelines?
> 
> As far as getting PR for your family is concerned, now you would have to apply for sponsor visa for your wife and kids. It would take a minimum of 12 months and a lot of money. Details can be found in the following thread
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...309-100-visa-processing-time-frames-2950.html
> 
> Regards


Hi, sorry for late reply. Visa application was lodged on 03rd Oct 2014 and was granted on 15th Jan 2015.

Do I need to be in Australia in order to sponsor my family or the process can be started while I am here in Pakistan?


----------



## expat.ict

Hi Guys,

I have not uploaded the form 80 yet, I applied visa on 16th Dec and uploaded all other relevant docs.
Wheneva I try to add info in it somehow I get busy in other things or office issues, on call support. Its been almost 2 months now, so should I wait for CO to ask for it or still can fill and just upload??

As I have seen on tracket some people getting grant without even asked for a form 80.


----------



## dj_Baba

There is no harm in supplying the Form to the department rather than waiting to be asked.


----------



## asialanka

dj_Baba said:


> There is no harm in supplying the Form to the department rather than waiting to be asked.


Very correct!!


----------



## VRS

dj_Baba said:


> There is no harm in supplying the Form to the department rather than waiting to be asked.


Absolutely right


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks buddy...



BretSavage said:


> Write down the important details......anyways your company letter will include all the remaining details.


----------



## dr_max

VRS said:


> You will get it soon dj, as 190 are very quick.


Visa 190 November early applicants are still waiting without any contact. It is going very slow for us.


----------



## expatoaus

NMCHD said:


> Hi dear, I just received an invite for 189 today. I have a total work exp of 10 years, however out of that 3 years is relevant to my nominated occupation, for which i have claimed points in the EOI.
> 
> While lodging EOI though, I gave details of my entire work exp of 10 years, marking non related employment as non relevant.
> 
> While applying for the visa, should i provide employment proofs for the nominated employment only or the entire work exp.



I am also struggling to achieve 7 in all sections with two attempts in IELTS. Bothe resulted in less 

IELTS I: L: 7.5 R 6.5 W 7 and S 6
IELTS II: L 7.5 R 7 W 6 S 6

Now, with two attempts I am already frustrated.can you please share your preparation material with me so that I can dream of Australia? Also, how much time it took for you to prepare?

Any special tips?


----------



## sagarvb

expatoaus said:


> I am also struggling to achieve 7 in all sections with two attempts in IELTS. Bothe resulted in less
> 
> IELTS I: L: 7.5 R 6.5 W 7 and S 6
> IELTS II: L 7.5 R 7 W 6 S 6
> 
> Now, with two attempts I am already frustrated.can you please share your preparation material with me so that I can dream of Australia? Also, how much time it took for you to prepare?
> 
> Any special tips?



Writing, Just try to recollect what you did with your first paper and just do that. 
Speaking, just try to talk. on the 2 mins speaking thing, try to answer all three questions, even if you dont have exact answer say something like I am not exactly familiar with that situation, but I would responded like this etc." as long as you try to cover each section it is fine. Try to use alternative words for similar expression (one or two). you should be good. 

at times it is difficult to ace ielts.. I needed take lot more times than you.. just for getting the writing to 7. all the time I was getting 6 on writing others 7.5-8.5. 
do some sample papers available online. yourtube also have some videos on tips for speaking. remember any quesion asked by them you need to attempt to answer, you can move to different topic but in proper way. thats key.


----------



## QasimAslam

expatoaus said:


> I am also struggling to achieve 7 in all sections with two attempts in IELTS. Bothe resulted in less
> 
> IELTS I: L: 7.5 R 6.5 W 7 and S 6
> IELTS II: L 7.5 R 7 W 6 S 6
> 
> Now, with two attempts I am already frustrated.can you please share your preparation material with me so that I can dream of Australia? Also, how much time it took for you to prepare?
> 
> Any special tips?


There is no special material dear. Don't worry, i gave IELTS 6 times. Just try to have a grip on the tips and tricks. 

Also watch hollywood movies and read some articles daily, try to increase your vocabulary. 

I have noticed since 2009, IELTS is getting tough every year. 

Try PTE academic, i heard it is easy. Hopefully it will help.


----------



## asialanka

expatoaus said:


> I am also struggling to achieve 7 in all sections with two attempts in IELTS. Bothe resulted in less
> 
> IELTS I: L: 7.5 R 6.5 W 7 and S 6
> IELTS II: L 7.5 R 7 W 6 S 6
> 
> Now, with two attempts I am already frustrated.can you please share your preparation material with me so that I can dream of Australia? Also, how much time it took for you to prepare?
> 
> Any special tips?


See if an alternative system like PTE would work for you (provided your assessing authority accepts it)

Otherwise, Internet has a whole load of testing material free of charge


----------



## hasnainhyder1

Dear Mates,

Quick question: I lodged my visa application on 21st December 2014 and I am from High Risk country (Pakistan). 
When do you think the Grant will come?

Thank you so much.


----------



## VRS

Another grant today "Daniel & Yun- 1/Dec"
Congrats!!!!


----------



## Indian-in-Sweden

Hello Friends,

After months of struggle , I got grant for 189 visa for me ,my wife and son.
It looks like the end of a long and hard-fought battle and start of a new journey.

Thanks all for all the co-operation provided and best luck to all in the waiting queue.


----------



## VRS

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Quick question: I lodged my visa application on 21st December 2014 and I am from High Risk country (Pakistan).
> When do you think the Grant will come?
> 
> Thank you so much.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

Check the above link to have an estimate by yourself.
In my opinion it should take 12 months to 15 months.


----------



## QasimAslam

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> Quick question: I lodged my visa application on 21st December 2014 and I am from High Risk country (Pakistan).
> When do you think the Grant will come?
> 
> Thank you so much.


Dear, for us minimum 4-6 months. As per tracker since 2014 it got somewhat faster for us. before in 2012-2013 it was 12 months minimum. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## asialanka

Indian-in-Sweden said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> After months of struggle , I got grant for 189 visa for me ,my wife and son.
> It looks like the end of a long and hard-fought battle and start of a new journey.
> 
> Thanks all for all the co-operation provided and best luck to all in the waiting queue.


Fantastic!!! Have a great time in your dream destination


----------



## VRS

Indian-in-Sweden said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> After months of struggle , I got grant for 189 visa for me ,my wife and son.
> It looks like the end of a long and hard-fought battle and start of a new journey.
> 
> Thanks all for all the co-operation provided and best luck to all in the waiting queue.


Congrats I-i-S!!!

Great news this...all the very best...celebrate the moment!!!

Also, please kindly update the Visa Tracker. Please kindly share your timeline.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## Indian-in-Sweden

Thanks VRS,asialanka.

Updated the tracker !!!


----------



## VRS

Finally- 5 grants today!!! Congrats all!!!


----------



## hasnainhyder1

Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finallyyy got my grant this morning...
> 
> Thank you very muchhh to all of you....
> 
> very happyyy


Beautiful!
Wish you all the best bro


----------



## hasnainhyder1

Indian-in-Sweden said:


> Thanks VRS,asialanka.
> 
> Updated the tracker !!!


Hi Mate,

Quick question, How did you decide between living in Australia and Sweden?

I am in the same dillema. You guidance will be truly appreciated


----------



## cgsaipradeep

Hi,

Is India a high risk country? Avg time for 190 grants for indians?


----------



## hasnainhyder1

cgsaipradeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is India a high risk country? Avg time for 190 grants for indians?


India is not a High Risk country. Average time depends upon the completion of documents by the applicant and can be from as short as two weeks (in case of a direct Grant) to 3 months (or more if documents aren't complete)


----------



## Indian-in-Sweden

Hi mate,

Sweden is good for family life and work life balance , good for kids . but we have cold climate and language issue. so now I am looking for some warm climate and common language.. it depends on what you want and your priorities


----------



## VRS

cgsaipradeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is India a high risk country? Avg time for 190 grants for indians?


part answer: India is NOT a High Risk country!


----------



## Indian-in-Sweden

Hello friends.

quick question . 
Do we have any open thread for posting questions after we get Visa . I dont want to add in this thread to confuse others ...


----------



## NMCHD

Hi guys,

Urgent HELP required..

Am in the middle of e lodgement of visa application thru Immi Account, and need very urgent help with this.

I am applying for 189 with 65 points. I am claiming 5 points for 3 plus years in nominated occupation. In my case I have worked in my nominated occupation from apr 2010 to jun 2013 post which i changed my job i.e. i am not currently working in my nominated occupation. 

On page 14 of the e lodgement, there is a question which asks whether u were employed in nominated or closely related occupation immediately before lodging this application? If u click on no, there is no further pop up, however if u click yes, further pop up asks u to mention the number of years, like less than 3, 3 out of last 10 years, 5 out of last 10 years and 8 out of last 10 years. 

For my case what should be the reply to this question- Yes or No. As per my understanding it should be Yes, since the further extension of the question asks to fill option, which in my case would be 3 out of last 10 years.

Please advice urgently.

Thanks.


----------



## VRS

Indian-in-Sweden said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> quick question .
> Do we have any open thread for posting questions after we get Visa . I dont want to add in this thread to confuse others ...


Bro, you can add here as ppl will be well aware of answers for the question they might have after getting visa. Plz go ahead!


----------



## VRS

NMCHD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Urgent HELP required..
> 
> Am in the middle of e lodgement of visa application thru Immi Account, and need very urgent help with this.
> 
> I am applying for 189 with 65 points. I am claiming 5 points for 3 plus years in nominated occupation. In my case I have worked in my nominated occupation from apr 2010 to jun 2013 post which i changed my job i.e. i am not currently working in my nominated occupation.
> 
> On page 14 of the e lodgement, there is a question which asks whether u were employed in nominated or closely related occupation immediately before lodging this application? If u click on no, there is no further pop up, however if u click yes, further pop up asks u to mention the number of years, like less than 3, 3 out of last 10 years, 5 out of last 10 years and 8 out of last 10 years.
> 
> For my case what should be the reply to this question- Yes or No. As per my understanding it should be Yes, since the further extension of the question asks to fill option, which in my case would be 3 out of last 10 years.
> 
> Please advice urgently.
> 
> Thanks.


The question is "whether u WERE employed" and not "whether u ARE employed". So my answer would be YES and select 3 to 5 as the option.

Other expats may please chip in to confirm the same.


----------



## NMCHD

VRS said:


> The question is "whether u WERE employed" and not "whether u ARE employed". So my answer would be YES and select 3 to 5 as the option.
> 
> Other expats may please chip in to confirm the same.


Thanks VRS for the quick reply.

Other expats, request your views on this.


----------



## cgsaipradeep

VRS said:


> part answer: India is NOT a High Risk country!


Thank u VRS


----------



## cgsaipradeep

hasnainhyder1 said:


> India is not a High Risk country. Average time depends upon the completion of documents by the applicant and can be from as short as two weeks (in case of a direct Grant) to 3 months (or more if documents aren't complete)


Thank u hasnain.


----------



## dj_Baba

NMCHD said:


> Thanks VRS for the quick reply.
> 
> Other expats, request your views on this.


Definitely mention the employment in question.


----------



## NMCHD

dj_Baba said:


> Definitely mention the employment in question.


Hi DJ

Thanks for the reply. Can u please elaborate on whether the reply to this question should be a Yes or No?

Thanks


----------



## prattech

VRS said:


> The question is "whether u WERE employed" and not "whether u ARE employed". So my answer would be YES and select 3 to 5 as the option.
> 
> Other expats may please chip in to confirm the same.


I had similar situation. I'm having 5 years of experience in nominated occuaption. However, I'm claiming points for 3 yrs of exp as ACS deducted my first 2 years to become skilled.

I have answered 5 years to below question. Does that make sense ?


Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?


----------



## Visaradha

In the tracker i have seen a Nepali applicant saying that he has been asked by CO about Belgium PCC, but he says he stayed there only for 3 months.....What could be the reason guys????


----------



## dj_Baba

NMCHD said:


> Hi DJ
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Can u please elaborate on whether the reply to this question should be a Yes or No?
> 
> Thanks


It should be a Yes. I believe there should have been a time frame mentioned.

Visit the link:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/pre-july2011-booklet-6.pdf

Jut for reference purposes:

_Points can be awarded if you have a total of 12 months skilled work
experience gained in Australia within the 48 months immediately
before lodging your application. The visa you held over this period
must have been one that allowed you to work.


You have completed a professional year in Australia in your skilled occupation
or a closely related skilled occupation for a total of 12 months in the 48 months
immediately before lodging your application.

If your nominated occupation is worth 60 points and you have worked in
your nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level
for at least 3 of the 4 years immediately before you apply.

If your nominated occupation is worth 40, 50 or 60 points, and you have worked
in skilled employment (any occupations listed on the Skilled Occupation Lists)
for at least 3 of the 4 years immediately before you apply_

Although the booklet is old, it clarifies to some extent that you should mention your employment. However, is there a time frame mentioned in that question? For example "_On page 14 of the e lodgement, there is a question which asks whether u were employed in nominated or closely related occupation *within 48 months* immediately before lodging this application_? "

Didn't mean to confuse anyone. In any case, I would have said Yes to this answer since they have not defined how immediately.


----------



## NMCHD

dj_Baba said:


> It should be a Yes. I believe there should have been a time frame mentioned.
> 
> Visit the link:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/pre-july2011-booklet-6.pdf
> 
> Jut for reference purposes:
> 
> Points can be awarded if you have a total of 12 months skilled work
> experience gained in Australia within the 48 months immediately
> before lodging your application. The visa you held over this period
> must have been one that allowed you to work.
> 
> You have completed a professional year in Australia in your skilled occupation
> or a closely related skilled occupation for a total of 12 months in the 48 months
> immediately before lodging your application.
> 
> If your nominated occupation is worth 60 points and you have worked in
> your nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level
> for at least 3 of the 4 years immediately before you apply.
> 
> If your nominated occupation is worth 40, 50 or 60 points, and you have worked
> in skilled employment (any occupations listed on the Skilled Occupation Lists)
> for at least 3 of the 4 years immediately before you apply
> 
> Although the booklet is old, it clarifies to some extent that you should mention your employment. However, is there a time frame mentioned in that question? For example "On page 14 of the e lodgement, there is a question which asks whether u were employed in nominated or closely related occupation within 48 months immediately before lodging this application? "
> 
> Didn't mean to confuse anyone. In any case, I would have said Yes to this answer since they have not defined how immediately.


Thanks for the clarification. The question does not mention any time frame, however the extended questions, which arise if you select Yes, mention options like less than 3 years, 3 out of last 10 years etc. Therefore I believe it should be a Yes only.

Thanks again..


----------



## JonDoe

*Photos in 189 Visa application*

I saw the following text in the document check list

•_Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should: ◦be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and 
◦be labelled with the applicant's name. _

I am not sure how to label the digital photograph. Should I confine the photo to 45mm x 35mm and "label" the person withing the 45 x 35 size(like on the shirt) or should the put the name "label" out of the 45 x 35 area?


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> raviinc, please update your signature. It will be good to understand timelines. Also, are you on the Visa tracker???[/
> Signature updated.


----------



## dj_Baba

JonDoe said:


> I saw the following text in the document check list
> 
> •_Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should: ◦be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and
> ◦be labelled with the applicant's name. _
> 
> I am not sure how to label the digital photograph. Should I confine the photo to 45mm x 35mm and "label" the person withing the 45 x 35 size(like on the shirt) or should the put the name "label" out of the 45 x 35 area?


I put my name on the neck area of the photograph within the size limits. Even under the actual photograph is acceptable.
Its easy to label a photograph. Just use MS Paint in Windows or Preview on MAC. Alternatively visit http://www.namedateonphoto.url.ph/

Cheers


----------



## dj_Baba

NMCHD said:


> Thanks for the clarification. The question does not mention any time frame, however the extended questions, which arise if you select Yes, mention options like less than 3 years, 3 out of last 10 years etc. Therefore I believe it should be a Yes only.
> 
> Thanks again..


There you go! The follow-up question explains it all


----------



## VRS

Visaradha said:


> In the tracker i have seen a Nepali applicant saying that he has been asked by CO about Belgium PCC, but he says he stayed there only for 3 months.....What could be the reason guys????


I spoke to him, he said its due to a mistake from the CO, he has done is masters from a school which has HQ in Belgium and the CO thought he did his masters from Belgium and asked for PCC. He has written an email to the CO explaining the reasons. CO has to revert back.


----------



## sivakumar s s

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Couple of question related to bank statement.
> 1. Should the uploaded bank statement be ALWAYS color or can it be in black and white as well?
> 2. Should the bank statement be sealed and signed, when its online based statement?
> 3. Should the bank statement given at branch be on letter head, when it has seal and sign in it?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


*If you do have Tax documents or salaryslips *

then you can support you employment evidence through bank statement

else not needed.


----------



## VRS

prattech said:


> I had similar situation. I'm having 5 years of experience in nominated occuaption. However, I'm claiming points for 3 yrs of exp as ACS deducted my first 2 years to become skilled.
> 
> I have answered 5 years to below question. Does that make sense ?
> 
> 
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?


NO, ACS has deducted to show that you were skilled after first 2 years of your work. But when claiming points you can show your full experience that is 5 years. ACS will term you skilled after experience and not from day 1 of work.


----------



## sivakumar s s

lazzyfellow said:


> Thanks for reply.
> Have not uploaded PCC, form 80 and 1221. Will upload within this week.
> what is 'ESC'?


External security check for applicants from high risk countries....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Many hearty congratulation dear Pz_14,

after long wait , finally got the golden cup :first:

Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:




Ps14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finallyyy got my grant this morning...
> 
> Thank you very muchhh to all of you....
> 
> very happyyy


----------



## sivakumar s s

KNepal said:


> Does anyone have Adelaide GSM team 3 contact number?


Contact : +61 131881 general enquiries line.....

or

*+61 731367000 (Try this number and let us know you could able to contact Adelaide team)*


I heard some one in other thread contacted them thorough this number.


----------



## sivakumar s s

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Guys ,
> 
> Today I uploaded all Need Information documents to IMMI account.
> Inform my CO about the same.
> 
> 1.For Experience Evidence for which I submitted Appoitment letter , confirmation letter and job duties on company letter head from my manager.
> 
> 2. For Medicals - I submitted medical receipts and will check hospital have uploaded results in 3 working days did medicals on 31/01
> 
> 3. For Overseas Education - 10th , 12th and Engineering degree marks sheets and Degree certificate.
> 
> 4. For Marriage - Marriage certificate.
> 
> Hence all documents requested are uploaded and I have informed CO about the same.
> 
> Now wait wait and wait !!


For Ques2: Check in your immi account itself

under each applicant a message will be displayed like this:

"Medicals has been finalised for this applicant............"

Not to waste time in contacting clinic


----------



## sivakumar s s

expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have not uploaded the form 80 yet, I applied visa on 16th Dec and uploaded all other relevant docs.
> Wheneva I try to add info in it somehow I get busy in other things or office issues, on call support. Its been almost 2 months now, so should I wait for CO to ask for it or still can fill and just upload??
> 
> As I have seen on tracket some people getting grant without even asked for a form 80.


Very few are lucky to get grant without form 80....

It is better to fill form 80. Else CO will ask for this as you are from one the HIGH risk country


----------



## sivakumar s s

cgsaipradeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is India a high risk country? Avg time for 190 grants for indians?


*

India is a high risk country.........*

But fact is that Not all high risk country applicants are exposed to ESC.

As Indian authorities are highly cooperative to DIBP for any document clarification, generally ESC is not happening to most of the Indian applicants....

Average time 2-3 months.....or 50-60 days for Co allocation


----------



## B4OZ

Anyone aware on when is the next round to send invitations for EOI ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Indian-in-Sweden said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> After months of struggle , I got grant for 189 visa for me ,my wife and son.
> It looks like the end of a long and hard-fought battle and start of a new journey.
> 
> Thanks all for all the co-operation provided and best luck to all in the waiting queue.



Many many hearty congratulation dear IIS lane:

Enjoy the :cheer2: full moments


----------



## Visaradha

VRS said:


> I spoke to him, he said its due to a mistake from the CO, he has done is masters from a school which has HQ in Belgium and the CO thought he did his masters from Belgium and asked for PCC. He has written an email to the CO explaining the reasons. CO has to revert back.


Thanks for the reply VRS.....Really relieved by ur answer!!!!


----------



## bym007

Careful there mate, a little bit of letter mix up and you could be in trouble 


sivakumar s s said:


> dear IIS lane:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Indian-in-Sweden said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> quick question .
> Do we have any open thread for posting questions after we get Visa . I dont want to add in this thread to confuse others ...


*Go ahead and post whatever you want*
but not against forum rules lol :juggle:

The Platypus Den - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## sivakumar s s

bym007 said:


> Careful there mate, a little bit of letter mix up and you could be in trouble


Mate, 

If you think it is trouble, then it is....... If not then not at all.

I am wonder it is trouble about IIS (Indian In Sweden) or Internet information services

*Do you think any thing apart from that........*

I will always be cautious about the words using in the public forum and 

I am not care about any recent terrifying things that threatened the peaceful world.


----------



## raj.aries81

Hi Frnds,
I have received my PTE score yeterday and happy to share that i got >65 in each module.
I have my skill assessed in sep2013.Recently i moved to a new company and it is not assessed.Should i get the skills assessed again?Should i submit EOI for subclass 189>

Please suggest


----------



## bym007

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate,
> 
> If you think it is trouble, then it is....... If not then not at all.
> 
> I am wonder it is trouble about IIS (Indian In Sweden) or Internet information services
> 
> *Do you think any thing apart from that........*
> 
> I will always be cautious about the words using in the public forum and
> 
> I am not care about any recent terrifying things that threatened the peaceful world.


Chill out mate. I dont want to change the thread topic.


----------



## Seva

Hi there,
I just lodged my application for visa . After how long the CO will apear?

Thanks


----------



## talexpat

Dears, 

Please need your feedback on below query:



talexpat said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need some help for ACS points assessment for my cousin:
> 
> He has done:
> 
> BS with major in computing from Pakistan completed in Dec 2006
> 
> MS with major in computing from AUS completed in July 2010
> 
> Work Exp:
> 
> 14 months in Pakistan from Dec 2006 to Feb 2008
> 
> 40 months in AUS from Aug 2011 to Till Date
> 
> Q : If he wants to be assessed for 263111 CNSE to be eligible for 189. As far as we can understand, these BS/MS degrees are not closely related to 263111 CNSE.
> How many years of work experience is required?
> Will that work experience be deducted from the overall or is it just the requirement AND DIBP points can be claimed for those years as well?
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## Raviinc

Seva said:


> Hi there,
> I just lodged my application for visa . After how long the CO will apear?
> 
> Thanks


In the normal course 60+ days. But when, is the answer we all seek. Wish you all the best.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Seva said:


> Hi there,
> I just lodged my application for visa . After how long the CO will apear?
> 
> Thanks



50-60 days as per our forum.


----------



## Raviinc

Tracker indicates 6 grants today!


----------



## jyothi318

*Work experience for EOI*

Hi All,

I am working for an IT firm for 8.5 yrs. However, as I am a Mechanical Engineer working in IT, only 2.5 yrs of my experience was considered by ACS. 
While filing my EOI do i have to mention only that work experience which is recognized by ACS or the complete experience? Also, after receiving invitation and filing a visa application what is the procedure to be followed for work experience? And, do i have to upload all the form-16 documents since the start of my employment or only for that which is recognized?
Please clarify.

Thanks,
Jyothi


----------



## prattech

VRS said:


> NO, ACS has deducted to show that you were skilled after first 2 years of your work. But when claiming points you can show your full experience that is 5 years. ACS will term you skilled after experience and not from day 1 of work.


So, the answer to question in VISA application would be 3 years. Is that what you are saying ?


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

Hay...i didnt front loaded my form 1221. but form 80 for me and my husband is already uploaded...i applied on 2nd dec 14. Should i front load form 1221, or just wait for the CO to communicate.form 1221 and 80 looked almost same...what are the difference between these 2...


----------



## KNepal

sivakumar s s said:


> Contact : +61 131881 general enquiries line.....
> 
> or
> 
> *+61 731367000 (Try this number and let us know you could able to contact Adelaide team)*
> 
> 
> I heard some one in other thread contacted them thorough this number.


Thank you for your reply. Do you think secondary applicant can make a call rather than primary applicant? The CO asked further documents for secondary applicant so thinking if that would be ok


----------



## Targetoz

talexpat said:


> Dears,
> 
> Please need your feedback on below query:


Hello Telexpat, found this online on Skill Assessment Guideline for ACS. Hope this helps.

Post Australian Study Skills Assessment
 This application is only if you have completed an Australian Bachelor degree or higher and wish to apply for a permanent residence visa.
 You will require an Australian Bachelor degree or higher with a major in ICT which is closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) plus one of the following requirements for a suitable skills assessment:
 1 year of relevant work experience completed after the completion date of the relevant Australian degree, or
 Completion of an ACS Professional Year Program.
Post Australian Study Notes:
• The skill level requirement date for the Post Australian Study Skills Assessment will be noted as the completion date of the relevant Australian degree. Suitable employment completed after the completion date of the relevant Australian degree will be eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.
• Relevant work experience can be completed overseas or in Australia for the Post Australian Study Skills Assessment but must be completed after the relevant Australian degree.

Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
 If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
* If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.
*
Below is the link of the source.

https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment


----------



## Targetoz

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> Hay...i didnt front loaded my form 1221. but form 80 for me and my husband is already uploaded...i applied on 2nd dec 14. Should i front load form 1221, or just wait for the CO to communicate.form 1221 and 80 looked almost same...what are the difference between these 2...



Well in my observation form 1221 is a shorter version of form 80, you should be fine. 

Seniors please validate.


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

Targetoz said:


> Well in my observation form 1221 is a shorter version of form 80, you should be fine.
> 
> Seniors please validate.


Tnx...did u uploaded 1221 or have they asked for it??congrats on ur grant by the way


----------



## sivakumar s s

KNepal said:


> Thank you for your reply. Do you think secondary applicant can make a call rather than primary applicant? The CO asked further documents for secondary applicant so thinking if that would be ok


Any applicant/representative can call provided you must have your ARN (visa application reference number) readily available in your hand to tell them

Also keep all your passport details(not important)


----------



## talexpat

Targetoz said:


> Hello Telexpat, found this online on Skill Assessment Guideline for ACS. Hope this helps.
> 
> Post Australian Study Skills Assessment
>  This application is only if you have completed an Australian Bachelor degree or higher and wish to apply for a permanent residence visa.
>  You will require an Australian Bachelor degree or higher with a major in ICT which is closely related to the nominated occupation (ANZSCO) plus one of the following requirements for a suitable skills assessment:
>  1 year of relevant work experience completed after the completion date of the relevant Australian degree, or
>  Completion of an ACS Professional Year Program.
> Post Australian Study Notes:
> • The skill level requirement date for the Post Australian Study Skills Assessment will be noted as the completion date of the relevant Australian degree. Suitable employment completed after the completion date of the relevant Australian degree will be eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.
> • Relevant work experience can be completed overseas or in Australia for the Post Australian Study Skills Assessment but must be completed after the relevant Australian degree.
> 
> Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major
>  If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the suitability criteria.
> * If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major which is NOT closely related to your nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.
> *
> Below is the link of the source.
> 
> https://www.acs.org.au/migration-skills-assessment


Thank you for your reply, *Targetoz*

So does that mean, 4 years of work exp deducted to become skilled. Remaining only 1 year AUS experience can be claimed for DIBP points. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## VRS

raj.aries81 said:


> Hi Frnds,
> I have received my PTE score yeterday and happy to share that i got >65 in each module.
> I have my skill assessed in sep2013.Recently i moved to a new company and it is not assessed.Should i get the skills assessed again?Should i submit EOI for subclass 189>
> 
> Please suggest


No not required


----------



## VRS

Seva said:


> Hi there,
> I just lodged my application for visa . After how long the CO will apear?
> 
> Thanks


Before 60 days these days


----------



## VRS

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> Hay...i didnt front loaded my form 1221. but form 80 for me and my husband is already uploaded...i applied on 2nd dec 14. Should i front load form 1221, or just wait for the CO to communicate.form 1221 and 80 looked almost same...what are the difference between these 2...


From 80 is sufficient.


----------



## VRS

prattech said:


> So, the answer to question in VISA application would be 3 years. Is that what you are saying ?


According to me its full no. Of years, but kindly confirm from experienced expats


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Tracker indicates 6 grants today!


Cool!! I last saw 5. It should be filled with green!!!


----------



## Targetoz

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> Hay...i didnt front loaded my form 1221. but form 80 for me and my husband is already uploaded...i applied on 2nd dec 14. Should i front load form 1221, or just wait for the CO to communicate.form 1221 and 80 looked almost same...what are the difference between these 2...





lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> Tnx...did u uploaded 1221 or have they asked for it??congrats on ur grant by the way



I uploaded both, but that is before I joined this forum.


----------



## Targetoz

talexpat said:


> Thank you for your reply, *Targetoz*
> 
> So does that mean, 4 years of work exp deducted to become skilled. Remaining only 1 year AUS experience can be claimed for DIBP points. Please correct me if I am wrong.


It should be 4 years of experience after he completed his MS from Aus to get a positive assessment, considering his MS is not closely related to the occupation.

Not sure if he can/ cannot claim points for the experience, I did not face this situation to comment.


----------



## KNepal

Visaradha said:


> In the tracker i have seen a Nepali applicant saying that he has been asked by CO about Belgium PCC, but he says he stayed there only for 3 months.....What could be the reason guys????


I studied in Europe for 2 years. Although the course required me to reside in different countries for study, the main coordinating institution was located in Belgium. The name of Belgian Institution's was written in the education section but length of stay in each European country was detailed in other section, but I think they did not check that. I think they asked for Belgian PCC just looking that my education for 2 years being run by Belgian University. I have explained this to them through email and now waiting for the reply. 
Now I also trying to get contact number of Adelaide GSM team so that I could contact and ask them.


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> Cool!! I last saw 5. It should be filled with green!!!


The positive side of the recent grants are that they have been issued in a time frame of 65 days so if you minus the 15 days holidays during Cristmas it boils down to 50 days. So the timeframe of 50 to 60 days for grant is more or less becoming a norm.


----------



## talexpat

Targetoz said:


> It should be 4 years of experience after he completed his MS from Aus to get a positive assessment, considering his MS is not closely related to the occupation.
> 
> Not sure if he can/ cannot claim points for the experience, I did not face this situation to comment.


As per "Summary-of-Criteria-2014" ACS document, It is like this: "bachelor degree or higher" *AND *ICT Major *AND *NOT closely related to the nominated occupation *then *4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history is required.

But the confusion is whether his 5 years exp (including 4 years to reach ACS skill level) can be used to claim DIBP points?


----------



## vishakbhat

sivakumar s s said:


> Contact : +61 131881 general enquiries line.....
> 
> or
> 
> *+61 731367000 (Try this number and let us know you could able to contact Adelaide team)*
> 
> 
> I heard some one in other thread contacted them thorough this number.


Hi,

When I try from mobile in Bangalore - India, I am not able to connect to +61 131881. Am I missing something?


----------



## JonDoe

Raviinc said:


> The positive side of the recent grants are that they have been issued in a time frame of 65 days so if you minus the 15 days holidays during Cristmas it boils down to 50 days. So the timeframe of 50 to 60 days for grant is more or less becoming a norm.


Have 2 questions.

1) When you say 50-60 days does it mean after allocation of CO or after filing(payment of fees) of Visa
2) Can you give a link to the tracker


----------



## BretSavage

JonDoe said:


> Have 2 questions.
> 
> 1) When you say 50-60 days does it mean after allocation of CO or after filing(payment of fees) of Visa
> 2) Can you give a link to the tracker


1) After filling your application.

2) https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## Raviinc

JonDoe said:


> Have 2 questions.
> 
> 1) When you say 50-60 days does it mean after allocation of CO or after filing(payment of fees) of Visa
> 2) Can you give a link to the tracker


50 to 60 days after filing the visa application if all documentation are complied with otherwise you could get flagged down due to deficit documents.


----------



## Ps14

vishakbhat said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I try from mobile in Bangalore - India, I am not able to connect to +61 131881. Am I missing something?



try the above number using skype otherwise try this number:+61731367000 from phone


----------



## Inf_18

Hi,

Has any grant from December applicants got the grant ?? (261313 - 189)

Is for Form 80 mandatory?

It has many questions which I am not sure what to answer (like dates and reason for probable Australia travel, or places probably we would stay etc)


----------



## NMCHD

Hi guys,

Have a few doubts regarding e-lodgement of visa application in Immi account

1) there is one question which asks the intended state of stay in Australia. Can i give something tentative and stay in a different state later. I m applying 189 visa, which has no state obligation.

2) for the question" are there any non migrating dependent family members?", should i mention my parent's details. My parents are not financially dependent on me since my dad receives his pension. My wife and child are included in the visa application.

Thanks..


----------



## sagarvb

Dear all I have sent a mail to the gsm.brisbane with affidavit when co asked me for explaination on some name difference. I got auto response / ack from mail box, but didn't get any other communication. How many days co take normally to respond. I still need to get pcc and mentioned to co in my mail that it'll be uploaded after 18feb as thT is the date I got from Singapore police.


----------



## laura2112

Hi I'm looking for some help and advice. We are applying for a 189 visa and got invited to apply on 9/1/15 which we did on 11/1/15. 

Today we had our medicals done and have uploaded all the certified documents. We don't have a case officer yet, how long will this take?

What happens next? Do we need to do anything else?

Thanks in advance. ?


----------



## thomasvo

laura2112 said:


> Hi I'm looking for some help and advice. We are applying for a 189 visa and got invited to apply on 9/1/15 which we did on 11/1/15.
> 
> Today we had our medicals done and have uploaded all the certified documents. We don't have a case officer yet, how long will this take?
> 
> What happens next? Do we need to do anything else?
> 
> Thanks in advance. ?


Hi,

It will take around 60 days from when you applied. Could be less, could be more. You will probably get a direct grant, or a case officer will ask for more documentation/clarification of something by early-mid march.
Right now people that applied late november/early december 2014 are getting processed as you can see in the tracker towards the end of the fil

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## rkrishnaraj

Today o received email from case officer (adelaide team 6) requesting for wife indian pcc. Will upload today and will follow up with them. Anybody knows adelaide team 6 contact no?? 

Date of visa application : Dec 02
Date of first CO contact : Feb 03

189 visa under production and plant engineer. 
. Please help me

Thanks 

Krishna


----------



## KNepal

sivakumar s s said:


> Any applicant/representative can call provided you must have your ARN (visa application reference number) readily available in your hand to tell them
> 
> Also keep all your passport details(not important)


I, the secondary applicant made a call on +61731367000 (Adelaide GSM). They said they can only give general information to secondary information otherwise they talk only to primary application or migration agent. They listened to my query, now waiting for the email reply.


----------



## raj.aries81

Hi All,

Its been more than an year I got my ACS done in 2013. At the time of my Skill Assessment, I had over all 9 Years of experience.However, ACS has considered 7+ Years of my exp.Recently 6 months back, I joined a new organization and my current exp. is over 10 Years. since this is a recent change which is not listed in the ACS Skill Assessment, I have two different option -

- I qualify for 189 with over all score of 65 if I consider the recent exp that is not in Skill Assessment.However, my current org will not issue an detailed roles and resp letter. 
- While, if I go as per the Assessment report that does not have my recent experience, I still end up getting 60 and eligible for 189.

Either ways, I am qualified for subclass 189 but how can I claim the 5 point for the employment not listed in Assessment or shall I submit the EOI as per the Skill Assessment without including the recent employment change.

Please provide your valuable inputs.

Regards
Raj


----------



## XINGSINGH

rkrishnaraj said:


> Today o received email from case officer (adelaide team 6) requesting for wife indian pcc. Will upload today and will follow up with them. Anybody knows adelaide team 6 contact no??
> 
> Date of visa application : Dec 02
> Date of first CO contact : Feb 03
> 
> 189 visa under production and plant engineer.
> . Please help me
> 
> Thanks


----------



## piyush1132003

raj.aries81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its been more than an year I got my ACS done in 2013. At the time of my Skill Assessment, I had over all 9 Years of experience.However, ACS has considered 7+ Years of my exp.Recently 6 months back, I joined a new organization and my current exp. is over 10 Years. since this is a recent change which is not listed in the ACS Skill Assessment, I have two different option -
> 
> - I qualify for 189 with over all score of 65 if I consider the recent exp that is not in Skill Assessment.However, my current org will not issue an detailed roles and resp letter.
> - While, if I go as per the Assessment report that does not have my recent experience, I still end up getting 60 and eligible for 189.
> 
> Either ways, I am qualified for subclass 189 but how can I claim the 5 point for the employment not listed in Assessment or shall I submit the EOI as per the Skill Assessment without including the recent employment change.
> 
> Please provide your valuable inputs.
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Don late more, submit with 60 points...i assume that you are under analyst programmer category.
Go ahead then, may be in a week or 2, u shud receive invitation...
Else, getting again for acs will be late for u....and none knows what will happen after july.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## NMCHD

NMCHD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have a few doubts regarding e-lodgement of visa application in Immi account
> 
> 1) there is one question which asks the intended state of stay in Australia. Can i give something tentative and stay in a different state later. I m applying 189 visa, which has no state obligation.
> 
> 2) for the question" are there any non migrating dependent family members?", should i mention my parent's details. My parents are not financially dependent on me since my dad receives his pension. My wife and child are included in the visa application.
> 
> Thanks..


Request advice on this..


----------



## Naysa

*Naysa*

Hi Everyone,

Since it is already been 4 months after launching my application I have sent an email to 'gsm.allocated' as per the forum members advice (Thanks Shiva Kumar) Today I got a reply saying that... 

There is currently outstanding processing on your application, in which the time frame is out of our control.

Every case is different in the processing undertaken and time taken to finalise.

You have provided all outstanding documentation and will receive correspondence from us once all processing has been completed.

Does anybody have what is this mean????


I have submitted all the documents and the additional documents as per their request in November. There is no request for documents in my immiaccount either. 

Any advice on this would be really helpful.

Thank you.


SA-234313 - Visa Lodged 30/09/2014 - PCC + MED 5/11/2014 - CO 20/11/14 - GRANT ???


----------



## KNepal

Finally got the grant. CO asked for Belgium PCC on Jan 30 but have stayed in Belgium only for 3 months. The confusion was created by the fact that my Masters in Europe was coordinated by Belgian University. Send email explaining that on 31 Jan. Called on 3 Feb to inquire about it and got the grant in 10 mins!  Number of Adedalide GSM- +61731367000


----------



## cgsaipradeep

KNepal said:


> Finally got the grant. CO asked for Belgium PCC on Jan 30 but have stayed in Belgium only for 3 months. The confusion was created by the fact that my Masters in Europe was coordinated by Belgian University. Send email explaining that on 31 Jan. Called on 3 Feb to inquire about it and got the grant in 10 mins!  Number of Adedalide GSM- +61731367000


Congratulations. Kindly update ur timeline


----------



## gurumurthal

KNepal said:


> Finally got the grant. CO asked for Belgium PCC on Jan 30 but have stayed in Belgium only for 3 months. The confusion was created by the fact that my Masters in Europe was coordinated by Belgian University. Send email explaining that on 31 Jan. Called on 3 Feb to inquire about it and got the grant in 10 mins!  Number of Adedalide GSM- +61731367000


Congrats Buddy


----------



## XINGSINGH

KNepal said:


> Finally got the grant. CO asked for Belgium PCC on Jan 30 but have stayed in Belgium only for 3 months. The confusion was created by the fact that my Masters in Europe was coordinated by Belgian University. Send email explaining that on 31 Jan. Called on 3 Feb to inquire about it and got the grant in 10 mins!  Number of Adedalide GSM- +61731367000


Congrats


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

*We got the grant today ..Its a beautiful morning *


----------



## VRS

laura2112 said:


> Hi I'm looking for some help and advice. We are applying for a 189 visa and got invited to apply on 9/1/15 which we did on 11/1/15.
> 
> Today we had our medicals done and have uploaded all the certified documents. We don't have a case officer yet, how long will this take?
> 
> What happens next? Do we need to do anything else?
> 
> Thanks in advance. ?


within 60 to 65 days from 9/1/15 you will get a CO, if all docs are front loaded you will get direct grant.


----------



## VRS

rkrishnaraj said:


> Today o received email from case officer (adelaide team 6) requesting for wife indian pcc. Will upload today and will follow up with them. Anybody knows adelaide team 6 contact no??
> 
> Date of visa application : Dec 02
> Date of first CO contact : Feb 03
> 
> 189 visa under production and plant engineer.
> . Please help me
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Krishna


How can we help you Krishna?


----------



## VRS

KNepal said:


> Finally got the grant. CO asked for Belgium PCC on Jan 30 but have stayed in Belgium only for 3 months. The confusion was created by the fact that my Masters in Europe was coordinated by Belgian University. Send email explaining that on 31 Jan. Called on 3 Feb to inquire about it and got the grant in 10 mins!  Number of Adedalide GSM- +61731367000


Congrats KNepal.... enjoy man!!! have great time!!!


----------



## VRS

Cgsaiprasad, request you also to update your signature for more clarity.


----------



## VRS

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> *We got the grant today ..Its a beautiful morning *


Hearty congrats LRD.

Have a great time!


----------



## VRS

cgsaipradeep said:


> Congratulations. Kindly update ur timeline


cgsaiprasad... you too kinldy update your timeline, helps with better clarity.


----------



## VRS

rkrishnaraj said:


> Today o received email from case officer (adelaide team 6) requesting for wife indian pcc. Will upload today and will follow up with them. Anybody knows adelaide team 6 contact no??
> 
> Date of visa application : Dec 02
> Date of first CO contact : Feb 03
> 
> 189 visa under production and plant engineer.
> . Please help me
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Krishna


Bro, 
Answer: Just call Adedalide GSM general number - +61731367000 after uploading.


----------



## cgsaipradeep

VRS said:


> cgsaiprasad... you too kinldy update your timeline, helps with better clarity.


HaaaHaa.. little tensed VRS. Applied on 26th Dec. All front loaded including form 80. When can I expect Grant.


----------



## Raviinc

cgsaipradeep said:


> HaaaHaa.. little tensed VRS. Applied on 26th Dec. All front loaded including form 80. When can I expect Grant.


First week Dec guys are now at a striking distance and we need to wait for atleast a fortnight unless there a lucky dip and our apps are picked up. All the best.


----------



## XINGSINGH

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> We got the grant today ..Its a beautiful morning


Congrats


----------



## Raviinc

Like to see the green colour spreading downwards on the tracker!


----------



## bdapplicant

congrats



lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> *We got the grant today ..Its a beautiful morning *


----------



## VRS

cgsaipradeep said:


> HaaaHaa.. little tensed VRS. Applied on 26th Dec. All front loaded including form 80. When can I expect Grant.


Feb end bro... lucky its a small Feb!!


----------



## rajibbd15

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> *We got the grant today ..Its a beautiful morning *


Congrats!! Best wishes for you.. Do you need to call them? I have also uploaded all documents and upload the PCC today. It will be great if you share your experience here, so that we can guess what step we should take.

Thanks in advance


----------



## samzmavz

Guys. Received an email from CO today asking for spouse PCC before marriage. Have already applied for that and hopefully ll b uploading that in couple of days IA. 
Pak applicants from DEC get ready 
CO is from adelaide team 4. whats the word about this team ?
(Signatures and tracker updated)


----------



## mahbubul

rajibbd15 said:


> Congrats!! Best wishes for you.. Do you need to call them? I have also uploaded all documents and upload the PCC today. It will be great if you share your experience here, so that we can guess what step we should take.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Bro dont wait for you CO to ask for the PCC. Do it immediately and submit it upfront. You get the direct grant. Best wishes.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

VRS said:


> Hearty congrats LRD.
> 
> Have a great time!


Hay VRS..I received the grant letters for me and my hubby this morning.Than i entered into VEVO and saw they autometically created an account under my TRN...But my hubby didnt have his own VEVO account...infact there is no mention of the dependent applicant on my VEVO ...is it normal that only primary applicant can have the VEVO account or just a technical mistake of the system...should i contact DIBP???[/COLOR]


----------



## VRS

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> Hay VRS..I received the grant letters for me and my hubby this morning.Than i entered into VEVO and saw they autometically created an account under my TRN...But my hubby didnt have his own VEVO account...infact there is no mention of the dependent applicant on my VEVO ...is it normal that only primary applicant can have the VEVO account or just a technical mistake of the system...should i contact DIBP???[/COLOR]


hi, just wait for 2 days and see. I am not totally in the know of VEVO dear. But just wait for 24 hrs at least. Good luck!


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

VRS said:


> hi, just wait for 2 days and see. I am not totally in the know of VEVO dear. But just wait for 24 hrs at least. Good luck!


ok....let me bite off my remaining nails 4 few days


----------



## From_BD_001

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> *We got the grant today ..Its a beautiful morning *


Can you please give us your point breakdown and brief detail. it will help us.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Raviinc

Oh it's raining grants and CO's! The tally as of now 6 grants and 3 CO's today and I suppose many yet to check into the tracker with their prizes. Green the colour of hope is spreading. All the best to everyone.


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd guys I got ittttt!! Thanks guys!! VRS and shiva SS you both rock!! 

I was in meeting in my office and my family kept calling me! after meeting i hecked the msgs and saw the grant letter!! AWESOME!!!!!

Good lucj you alll friends!!


----------



## raj.aries81

piyush1132003 said:


> Don late more, submit with 60 points...i assume that you are under analyst programmer category.
> Go ahead then, may be in a week or 2, u shud receive invitation...
> Else, getting again for acs will be late for u....and none knows what will happen after july.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Thanks Piyush, submitted my EOI with 60 points, didn't include the current employment. :fingerscrossed:

Regards
Raj


----------



## Raviinc

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd guys I got ittttt!! Thanks guys!! VRS and shiva SS you both rock!!
> 
> I was in meeting in my office and my family kept calling me! after meeting i hecked the msgs and saw the grant letter!! AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> Good lucj you alll friends!!


Congrats. All the best.


----------



## Targetoz

talexpat said:


> As per "Summary-of-Criteria-2014" ACS document, It is like this: "bachelor degree or higher" *AND *ICT Major *AND *NOT closely related to the nominated occupation *then *4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in past work history is required.
> 
> But the confusion is whether his 5 years exp (including 4 years to reach ACS skill level) can be used to claim DIBP points?


telexpat, based on my reading and research - ACS will deduct 2 years of experience, leaving him with 3 years of exp in total (2 years in Aus). However since he has *"onshore"* experience he can claim 5 points for the remaining one year experience. I am not sure if claim 3 years in Aus which will give him 10 points, I will look to seniors to answer that query.


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

rajibbd15 said:


> Congrats!! Best wishes for you.. Do you need to call them? I have also uploaded all documents and upload the PCC today. It will be great if you share your experience here, so that we can guess what step we should take.
> 
> Thanks in advance


*All i did was bitting my nails off...i didnt contact DIBP,nither did they...they didnt even contacted any of my offices....got a direct grant email this morning...As u applied on 7th dec 14..i am hoping u will get a responce within 8-9th feb 15....have u uploaded form 80 for u and ur dependent/s..if no than do that immidiately....it will keep u on safe side and xcelerate the processing time*


----------



## Targetoz

VRS said:


> hi, just wait for 2 days and see. I am not totally in the know of VEVO dear. But just wait for 24 hrs at least. Good luck!



Vevo can act crazy at times, but don't be worried. Since the primary applicant has been granted so would the secondary.

As VRS suggested, please wait for 24 hours and check. If the grant is still not visible in VEVO then make a call, they will sort it out for you.


----------



## idreamofoz

Guys,

As the 60 day timeline is getting closer, I am getting a bit anxious about grant. Here is what I did while filing the PR.

1. Got my ACS and IELTS done with my passport number in October.
2. Submitted the EOI in Dec and got the invite on 19th Dec.
3. Around 25th Dec, got my passport renewed for adding Spouse Name and change of address.
4. Lodged my visa application on 29th Dec with the new passport.
5. Got my PCC and meds with the new passport.

The question is, is it Ok to have ACS and IELTS with the old passport and lodgement with the new passport especially when the new passport's issue date is after EOI submission date?

With recent stories of rejections on this forum, this thought has been haunting me for a while and thus I had to post this on the forum. Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Oh it's raining grants and CO's! The tally as of now 6 grants and 3 CO's today and I suppose many yet to check into the tracker with their prizes. Green the colour of hope is spreading. All the best to everyone.


nooooooooo....dont jinx it!!!


----------



## jyothi318

*Query regarding work experience - EOI*



jyothi318 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am working for an IT firm for 8.5 yrs. However, as I am a Mechanical Engineer working in IT, only 2.5 yrs of my experience was considered by ACS.
> While filing my EOI do i have to mention only that work experience which is recognized by ACS or the complete experience? Also, after receiving invitation and filing a visa application what is the procedure to be followed for work experience? And, do i have to upload all the form-16 documents since the start of my employment or only for that which is recognized?
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jyothi


Please help clarify this query.


----------



## NMCHD

NMCHD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have a few doubts regarding e-lodgement of visa application in Immi account
> 
> 1) there is one question which asks the intended state of stay in Australia. Can i give something tentative and stay in a different state later. I m applying 189 visa, which has no state obligation.
> 
> 2) for the question" are there any non migrating dependent family members?", should i mention my parent's details. My parents are not financially dependent on me since my dad receives his pension. My wife and child are included in the visa application.
> 
> Thanks..


Congrats to all who got their golden mails today. All the best guys for a great future in OZ.

In the meanwhile i request u guys to advice on my above quoted query, so that i can finalize and submit my application.

Thanks..


----------



## VRS

NMCHD said:


> Congrats to all who got their golden mails today. All the best guys for a great future in OZ.
> 
> In the meanwhile i request u guys to advice on my above quoted query, so that i can finalize and submit my application.
> 
> Thanks..


1.You can leave it as you are 189 or write anywhere in Australia.
2. Are you taking your parents with you? if yes, include them, if no, dont include them.


----------



## Targetoz

idreamofoz said:


> Guys,
> 
> As the 60 day timeline is getting closer, I am getting a bit anxious about grant. Here is what I did while filing the PR.
> 
> 1. Got my ACS and IELTS done with my passport number in October.
> 2. Submitted the EOI in Dec and got the invite on 19th Dec.
> 3. Around 25th Dec, got my passport renewed for adding Spouse Name and change of address.
> 4. Lodged my visa application on 29th Dec with the new passport.
> 5. Got my PCC and meds with the new passport.
> 
> The question is, is it Ok to have ACS and IELTS with the old passport and lodgement with the new passport especially when the new passport's issue date is after EOI submission date?
> 
> With recent stories of rejections on this forum, this thought has been haunting me for a while and thus I had to post this on the forum. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks


Hello idreamofoz

I had a similar situation, IELTS and Skill Assessment on the old passport and PCC on the new. No questions were asked and everything was smooth, got my grant in no time.
Your new passport will have the old passport number mentioned on it so its all good.

Relax and wait


----------



## VRS

NMCHD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have a few doubts regarding e-lodgement of visa application in Immi account
> 
> 1) there is one question which asks the intended state of stay in Australia. Can i give something tentative and stay in a different state later. I m applying 189 visa, which has no state obligation.
> 
> 2) for the question" are there any non migrating dependent family members?", should i mention my parent's details. My parents are not financially dependent on me since my dad receives his pension. My wife and child are included in the visa application.
> 
> Thanks..


1. Anywhere in Aus
2. NO


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

From_BD_001 said:


> Can you please give us your point breakdown and brief detail. it will help us.
> Thanks in Advance.


I applied with 60 points...
Age-30
Edu-15
IELTS-10
Work-5 (3yrs)

Remaining info u will get in my signature


----------



## sarohas

Hi All,
Today I got my Golden Letter. I am so happy!
This has been a long journey since the time I started. Though i am not commenting so much but have been going through all the comments from all. I want to thank you everyone!
For the people waiting - Your Grants are coming soon!

Thanks Again!!


----------



## idreamofoz

jyothi318 said:


> Please help clarify this query.


Share all your experience but mark the one not recognised by ACS as irrrelevant. 
Form 16 is not mandatory. You just have to prove your employment. You can use payslips/bank statements to do the same.

Hope this helps.

Thanks


----------



## idreamofoz

sarohas said:


> Hi All,
> Today I got my Golden Letter. I am so happy!
> This has been a long journey since the time I started. Though i am not commenting so much but have been going through all the comments from all. I want to thank you everyone!
> For the people waiting - Your Grants are coming soon!
> 
> Thanks Again!!


Congrats buddy! Have a great time down under.


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> nooooooooo....dont jinx it!!!


No VRS, anything said with a positive mind will only accelerate the process. You're almost there so wish you a very early grant and hope they bypass the FBI-PCC as precedented with an earlier applicant.


----------



## idreamofoz

Targetoz said:


> Hello idreamofoz
> 
> I had a similar situation, IELTS and Skill Assessment on the old passport and PCC on the new. No questions were asked and everything was smooth, got my grant in no time.
> Your new passport will have the old passport number mentioned on it so its all good.
> 
> Relax and wait


Relaxes my nerves a bit. 
Your New passport's issue date was after the EOI date?

Thanks


----------



## VRS

sarohas said:


> Hi All,
> Today I got my Golden Letter. I am so happy!
> This has been a long journey since the time I started. Though i am not commenting so much but have been going through all the comments from all. I want to thank you everyone!
> For the people waiting - Your Grants are coming soon!
> 
> Thanks Again!!


Congsssssssssssss.... enjoy!!!


----------



## VRS

sarohas said:


> Hi All,
> Today I got my Golden Letter. I am so happy!
> This has been a long journey since the time I started. Though i am not commenting so much but have been going through all the comments from all. I want to thank you everyone!
> For the people waiting - Your Grants are coming soon!
> 
> Thanks Again!!


bro... update visa tracker... your signature.... lots to do....


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> No VRS, anything said with a positive mind will only accelerate the process. You're almost there so wish you a very early grant and hope they bypass the FBI-PCC as precedented with an earlier applicant.


Thank you bro....... hope your words come true, ppl need all your good wishes.... I was just saying it with a masti attitude.... good luck all....these days weekdays feel so good and weekends dull......


----------



## amrinder23

NMCHD said:


> Congrats to all who got their golden mails today. All the best guys for a great future in OZ.
> 
> In the meanwhile i request u guys to advice on my above quoted query, so that i can finalize and submit my application.
> 
> Thanks..


1. You can choose "Unknown" or any state. It doesnt matter i suppose. I selected Unknown.
2. No if your parents are not dependent on you then you must not provide their details in non-migrating dependent family members.


I hope that helps.

Regards
Amrinder


----------



## Targetoz

idreamofoz said:


> Relaxes my nerves a bit.
> Your New passport's issue date was after the EOI date?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it was ☺


----------



## VRS

DIBP has reached "3rd DECEMBER"


----------



## NMCHD

amrinder23 said:


> 1. You can choose "Unknown" or any state. It doesnt matter i suppose. I selected Unknown.
> 2. No if your parents are not dependent on you then you must not provide their details in non-migrating dependent family members.
> 
> I hope that helps.
> 
> Regards
> Amrinder


Thanks Amrinder..


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> Thank you bro....... hope your words come true, ppl need all your good wishes.... I was just saying it with a masti attitude.... good luck all....these days weekdays feel so good and weekends dull......


Thanks. I agree with you I've beginning to hate Weekends.


----------



## VRS

Australian Dollar ↔ Indian Rupee
1.00 AUD =	47.4507 INR


----------



## Targetoz

idreamofoz said:


> Relaxes my nerves a bit.
> Your New passport's issue date was after the EOI date?
> 
> Thanks


Just ensure you upload scanned copies of both the old and new passports.


----------



## idreamofoz

Targetoz said:


> Just ensure you upload scanned copies of both the old and new passports.


Yep. Thats one thing that I have done right.


----------



## VRS

Total 8 Direct Grants and 3 CO Contacts today as per tracker!!!


----------



## idreamofoz

VRS said:


> Total 8 Direct Grants and 3 CO Contacts today as per tracker!!!


You know VRS. I would be very happy to see you with the golden cup :second: . I wholeheartedly hope you're next. All the best buddy.

Thanks


----------



## gireeshoft

Congrats PS14lane:


----------



## VRS

idreamofoz said:


> You know VRS. I would be very happy to see you with the golden cup :second: . I wholeheartedly hope you're next. All the best buddy.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you so much idreamofoz.... you bought a wide smile on my face. God bless you.... thanks much!!! Really appreciate it.... Wish you too a speedy grant!!!


----------



## idreamofoz

VRS said:


> Thank you so much idreamofoz.... you bought a wide smile on my face. God bless you.... thanks much!!! Really appreciate it.... Wish you too a speedy grant!!!


Thanks for the wishes buddy.  
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

sarohas said:


> Hi All,
> Today I got my Golden Letter. I am so happy!
> This has been a long journey since the time I started. Though i am not commenting so much but have been going through all the comments from all. I want to thank you everyone!
> For the people waiting - Your Grants are coming soon!
> 
> Thanks Again!!


Congrats...DIBP is on fire today  i got my grant this morning too


----------



## XINGSINGH

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd guys I got ittttt!! Thanks guys!! VRS and shiva SS you both rock!!
> 
> I was in meeting in my office and my family kept calling me! after meeting i hecked the msgs and saw the grant letter!! AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> Good lucj you alll friends!!


Wow congrats


----------



## TheExpatriate

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> Hay VRS..I received the grant letters for me and my hubby this morning.Than i entered into VEVO and saw they autometically created an account under my TRN...But my hubby didnt have his own VEVO account...infact there is no mention of the dependent applicant on my VEVO ...is it normal that only primary applicant can have the VEVO account or just a technical mistake of the system...should i contact DIBP???[/COLOR]


try using Visa grant number


----------



## XINGSINGH

sarohas said:


> Hi All,
> Today I got my Golden Letter. I am so happy!
> This has been a long journey since the time I started. Though i am not commenting so much but have been going through all the comments from all. I want to thank you everyone!
> For the people waiting - Your Grants are coming soon!
> 
> Thanks Again!!


Congrats pls update tracker also share your timelines


----------



## rajibbd15

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> *All i did was bitting my nails off...i didnt contact DIBP,nither did they...they didnt even contacted any of my offices....got a direct grant email this morning...As u applied on 7th dec 14..i am hoping u will get a responce within 8-9th feb 15....have u uploaded form 80 for u and ur dependent/s..if no than do that immidiately....it will keep u on safe side and xcelerate the processing time*


Thanks Apu for the quick response. Yes Apu, I have uploaded all documents including form 80(for mine and my wife) and 1221(for mine, my wife and daughter). But I did not upload form 80 for my daughter, she is 4 years old. Should I need to upload this as well?


----------



## lakshmim_84

I have submitted my 189 Visa and paid the fees. I am going through a consultancy. They said they will upload the documents within 10 days. Is it OK to wait for so long.... I mean, will they (Immigration department) check the account before 10 days and see that no documents are uploaded yet


----------



## jyothi318

*Visa documents*

Hi All,

I am applying on my own, not through any consultancy. So I need details on what all documents to be uploaded as part of visa application for both primary and secondary applicant.

Also, per my understanding all documents excluding PCC and medical are to be submitted as part of application, while PCC and medicals should be uploaded post visa application submission. Please correct me if i am wrong.
Do i have to take a color printout of the documents get them attested scan and submit them?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sevnik0202

KNepal said:


> Finally got the grant. CO asked for Belgium PCC on Jan 30 but have stayed in Belgium only for 3 months. The confusion was created by the fact that my Masters in Europe was coordinated by Belgian University. Send email explaining that on 31 Jan. Called on 3 Feb to inquire about it and got the grant in 10 mins!  Number of Adedalide GSM- +61731367000


Congrats


----------



## sevnik0202

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> We got the grant today ..Its a beautiful morning


Conrats buddy.


----------



## VRS

lakshmim_84 said:


> I have submitted my 189 Visa and paid the fees. I am going through a consultancy. They said they will upload the documents within 10 days. Is it OK to wait for so long.... I mean, will they (Immigration department) check the account before 10 days and see that no documents are uploaded yet


That is fine. You have 60 days


----------



## jyothi318

*Work experience for EOI*



idreamofoz said:


> Share all your experience but mark the one not recognised by ACS as irrrelevant.
> Form 16 is not mandatory. You just have to prove your employment. You can use payslips/bank statements to do the same.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks a ton for clarification.

So i will have to create 2 entries for work experience, one with 6 years of experience and the other with 2.5 years and selecting the check box that its relevant to my skill.
Please confirm.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jyothi318

jyothi318 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying on my own, not through any consultancy. So I need details on what all documents to be uploaded as part of visa application for both primary and secondary applicant.
> 
> Also, per my understanding all documents excluding PCC and medical are to be submitted as part of application, while PCC and medicals should be uploaded post visa application submission. Please correct me if i am wrong.
> Do i have to take a color printout of the documents get them attested scan and submit them?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Can someone please clarify the above query.


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

rajibbd15 said:


> Thanks Apu for the quick response. Yes Apu, I have uploaded all documents including form 80(for mine and my wife) and 1221(for mine, my wife and daughter). But I did not upload form 80 for my daughter, she is 4 years old. Should I need to upload this as well?[/QUOTE
> *
> It is mentioned in the 1st para of form 80 ''This form is to be completed in English by applicants who are 16 years of age or over, as requested by the office processing the
> application''
> 
> so far i understood you have to go for form 1229 (Consent to grant an Australian visa
> to a child under the age of 18 years) instead of form 80 *
> 
> *Not 100% sure though....seniors plz reply *


----------



## TheExpatriate

No form 80 for minors, and no Form 1229 for minors UNLESS both parents are not included in the application (e.g.: divorced parent migrating with the children, with the consent of the other parent)


----------



## idreamofoz

jyothi318 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying on my own, not through any consultancy. So I need details on what all documents to be uploaded as part of visa application for both primary and secondary applicant.
> 
> Also, per my understanding all documents excluding PCC and medical are to be submitted as part of application, while PCC and medicals should be uploaded post visa application submission. Please correct me if i am wrong.
> Do i have to take a color printout of the documents get them attested scan and submit them?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Can someone please clarify the above query.


1. You need passport, education proofs, photograph, English Lang proof(IELTS/PTE/TOEFL), Skill Assessment letter, Experience Certificate, Payslips for primary. For secondary, if you are not claiming points, you will need to provide passport, functional english proof and photograph only. If you're claiming points, then skill assessment and IELTS/PTE/TOEFL TRF required.
2. Everything has to be uploaded post visa lodgement in your immi account. Infact, unless you make the payment, you do not even get an option to upload docs. Once you make a payment, you will have a document checklist that you can use to upload documents.
3. Color certified copies work for most of us. 

Hope this helps. All the best for your application.


----------



## padmayogesh

VRS said:


> Thank you for your wishes, I am not in Qatar, I am in India.


Hahaha...I know that you are in Hyderabad, so am I.

I meant you are in queue ( that's what we get to hear when we call up any customer care and they say "Aap qatar main hain").


----------



## sarohas

Thanks Everyone for the wishes!
I have updated the tracket sheet and even the signature.

I have one questions - Is it necessary for the primary applicant to travel first or even my wife and son can travel without me? Please advise as my agent is saying that Primary applicant needs to make the first entry or they can travel along with me. Thanks!


----------



## VRS

jyothi318 said:


> Can someone please clarify the above query.


yes, pcc and meds after filing the visa. Nothing to be attested, PCC to be scanned as provided by PSK and meds will be uploaded by the hospital/diagnostic centers. Hope this clarifies.


----------



## jyothi318

*Visa documents*



idreamofoz said:


> 1. You need passport, education proofs, photograph, English Lang proof(IELTS/PTE/TOEFL), Skill Assessment letter, Experience Certificate, Payslips for primary. For secondary, if you are not claiming points, you will need to provide passport, functional english proof and photograph only. If you're claiming points, then skill assessment and IELTS/PTE/TOEFL TRF required.
> 2. Everything has to be uploaded post visa lodgement in your immi account. Infact, unless you make the payment, you do not even get an option to upload docs. Once you make a payment, you will have a document checklist that you can use to upload documents.
> 3. Color certified copies work for most of us.
> 
> Hope this helps. All the best for your application.


Thanks a ton for the reply. I have one more question regarding the visa fees.

Is it to be paid only using credit card? I contacted my bank but they assured me to issue one with a credit limit of only 1.5L but i require a card with atleast 3L credit limit as my application includes my spouse as dependent applicant.

Please let me know how to pay the visa fees and cards of which banks are advisable.

Thanks.


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

TheExpatriate said:


> try using Visa grant number


*Lots of tnx...problem solved *


----------



## VRS

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks a ton for the reply. I have one more question regarding the visa fees.
> 
> Is it to be paid only using credit card? I contacted my bank but they assured me to issue one with a credit limit of only 1.5L but i require a card with atleast 3L credit limit as my application includes my spouse as dependent applicant.
> 
> Please let me know how to pay the visa fees and cards of which banks are advisable.
> 
> Thanks.


Dear Jyoti, please take ICICI Forex Card (AUD). You can load it with AUD and use it. Dont take HDFC as they have some issues with their card on IMMI Website.


----------



## idreamofoz

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks a ton for the reply. I have one more question regarding the visa fees.
> 
> Is it to be paid only using credit card? I contacted my bank but they assured me to issue one with a credit limit of only 1.5L but i require a card with atleast 3L credit limit as my application includes my spouse as dependent applicant.
> 
> Please let me know how to pay the visa fees and cards of which banks are advisable.
> 
> Thanks.


Credit card or Debit card both will do. You can seek services from any bank provided they give you a Visa/Mastercard. AMEX is also acceptable but process charges for AMEX is high. 
Or, you can even use a friend's or family member's credit card and pay them later. There may be more options available. You can check the following thread and see if it helps you in any way.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html

Thanks


----------



## sarohas

sarohas said:


> Thanks Everyone for the wishes!
> I have updated the tracket sheet and even the signature.
> 
> I have one questions - Is it necessary for the primary applicant to travel first or even my wife and son can travel without me? Please advise as my agent is saying that Primary applicant needs to make the first entry or they can travel along with me. Thanks!


Please help me with my above query. Thx!


----------



## idreamofoz

sarohas said:


> Please help me with my above query. Thx!


I do not think that primary applicant needs to travel first. You family has the same visa. They are not on a dependent visa so they have an equal independent right to make an entry. 
Let the seniors reconfirm the same and thereafter you can hit your agent hard.


----------



## jyothi318

Seniors please clarify.... 

Is it fine if I enter my complete employment years as irrelevant in EOI application as I am not claiming points for work experience? I was thinking that, as I have been working in the same firm even after receiving the ACS result they would calculate the experience till i submit the visa application and calculate points accordingly.

Also, though i showcase my employment or not either way it doesnt affect the visa grant, right?

Please confirm.


----------



## dj_Baba

Whoa, what a day! DIBP has been spreading smiles today. Congrats you all. We ll see you on the other side and pretty soon


----------



## thomasvo

jyothi318 said:


> Seniors please clarify....
> 
> Is it fine if I enter my complete employment years as irrelevant in EOI application as I am not claiming points for work experience? I was thinking that, as I have been working in the same firm even after receiving the ACS result they would calculate the experience till i submit the visa application and calculate points accordingly.
> 
> Also, though i showcase my employment or not either way it doesnt affect the visa grant, right?
> 
> Please confirm.


Thats what I did. I only had 3 months of relevant experience after ACS subtracted 4 years. I entered my experience as irrelevant in my application (im not at that company anymore)


----------



## prattech

VRS said:


> According to me its full no. Of years, but kindly confirm from experienced expats


Thanks VRS. I thought over it for some time and analyzed that it's full years of experience.


Congrats to all Dec gang who received precious grant email. lane:


----------



## gireeshoft

Hi all

My hearty Congrats to all who received Grant

Any one here have information about the process for electrical licensing in SA.
My occupation requires licensing in SA. I was assessed by TRA 

"1. Your Diploma in Electrical and Electronics Engineering qualification was assessed for the purpose of a migration skills assessment as comparable to at least an AQF certificate Diploma relevant for the occupation of Electrical Engineering Technician [312312]; and
2. Your employment evidence meets the TRA requirements of working as an Electrical Engineering Technician [312312] for a minimum of three years at trade level and meets the currency requirement."

I believe I should register for Electrical Workers Registration with SA.

any one here have any idea?


----------



## BretSavage

Congrtz to every1 who got their visa on THUNDER TUESDAY.

thomasvo, VRS, XINGSINGH.........and others...get ready guys..all the best for direct grant.


----------



## padmayogesh

VRS said:


> PY, plz update your signature for better understanding...


Updated now !!


----------



## dr_max

It has been a fruitful day. Congratulations to everyone.
So far the total for today (189&190) is 10 grants, 5 CO requests. Only 1 grant and 1 CO request for 190.


----------



## dj_Baba

dr_max said:


> It has been a fruitful day. Congratulations to everyone.
> So far the total for today (189&190) is 10 grants, 5 CO requests. Only 1 grant and 1 CO request for 190.


The number of applicants for 189 are much higher I believe. December 190 files are next in line., some already hit the jackpot. Not many January applications listed for 190 in the tracker. Strange! As long as all us deserving and skilled migrants get to our destination s, all izz well. A few days here and there, no complaints


----------



## Raviinc

I think I'm developing a compulsive obsession because I've been checking my immi account around 7 to 8 times a day expecting a miracle though 26th at this point looks like many light years away.


----------



## AnujBh

If someone can clarify
few of 28th nov, 29th nov, 30th nov, 1st dec, 2nd dec candidates have neither been contacted by the CO nor have communication from DIPB and others till 3rd of dec have got direct grants,

Is there a specific way to clear the files/ any prioritization?


----------



## jasbir

Wish all my friends from december a speedy visa grant...

Cheers


----------



## VRS

BretSavage said:


> Congrtz to every1 who got their visa on THUNDER TUESDAY.
> 
> thomasvo, VRS, XINGSINGH.........and others...get ready guys..all the best for direct grant.


Thank you Bret!!


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> I think I'm developing a compulsive obsession because I've been checking my immi account around 7 to 8 times a day expecting a miracle though 26th at this point looks like many light years away.


hahahaha... it happens... imagine me.... refreshing the Visa Tracker... using filters... doing what not.... looks like my office has alread given up on me... expatforum is ON all the time....


----------



## VRS

AnujBh said:


> If someone can clarify
> few of 28th nov, 29th nov, 30th nov, 1st dec, 2nd dec candidates have neither been contacted by the CO nor have communication from DIPB and others till 3rd of dec have got direct grants,
> 
> Is there a specific way to clear the files/ any prioritization?


Only DIBP knows, but, not all may update the tracker. They will do it soon...


----------



## VRS

jasbir said:


> Wish all my friends from december a speedy visa grant...
> 
> Cheers


Thank you bhai Jasbir!!


----------



## VRS

Pray for another great VISA GRANTS DAY TOMORROW!!


----------



## BRam111

NMCHD said:


> Request advice on this..


Hi,

1. Specify any friends address and that should do. Yes, you can stay in any other place than the place mentioned in the document.

2. In your case, answer as no.

Ram


----------



## nicemathan

Dear forum friends,

So many grants today. CongratZ to everyone.

Here is my query, it will be very helpful, if you could clarify:

*Page 8 last question:*
Intended state of residence in Australia : Can I leave this as Unknown or should I have to enter a state. (I am applying for 189)

*Page 13 Employment history:*
It asks for employment history of myself & spouse.
However; I am *NOT* claiming any spouse points but my spouse is working.
So, how do I answer this question : Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?.

In-case, I select Yes, do I need to provide documentation for my spouse employment?

Selecting No is misleading the dept right?

Many thanks in advance Folks  need your valuable suggestions.


----------



## sivakumar s s

vishakbhat said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I try from mobile in Bangalore - India, I am not able to connect to +61 131881. Am I missing something?



Use Skype then.....


Did you try this number:+61 731367000 from phone.... Hope it should work


----------



## sivakumar s s

rkrishnaraj said:


> Today o received email from case officer (adelaide team 6) requesting for wife indian pcc. Will upload today and will follow up with them. Anybody knows adelaide team 6 contact no??
> 
> Date of visa application : Dec 02
> Date of first CO contact : Feb 03
> 
> 189 visa under production and plant engineer.
> . Please help me
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Krishna


*
It is applicable for both Brisbane and Adelaide GSM*

+61731367000


----------



## sivakumar s s

Naysa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Since it is already been 4 months after launching my application I have sent an email to 'gsm.allocated' as per the forum members advice (Thanks Shiva Kumar) Today I got a reply saying that...
> 
> There is currently outstanding processing on your application, in which the time frame is out of our control.
> 
> Every case is different in the processing undertaken and time taken to finalise.
> 
> You have provided all outstanding documentation and will receive correspondence from us once all processing has been completed.
> 
> Does anybody have what is this mean????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted all the documents and the additional documents as per their request in November. There is no request for documents in my immiaccount either.
> 
> Any advice on this would be really helpful.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> SA-234313 - Visa Lodged 30/09/2014 - PCC + MED 5/11/2014 - CO 20/11/14 - GRANT ???



Thanks for your compliment Naysa....



* answer: It means, DIBP is satisfied with you documents.... so soon you will get a Golden news NAYSA


All the best *


----------



## sivakumar s s

NMCHD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Have a few doubts regarding e-lodgement of visa application in Immi account
> 
> 1) there is one question which asks the intended state of stay in Australia. Can i give something tentative and stay in a different state later. I m applying 189 visa, which has no state obligation.
> 
> 2) for the question" are there any non migrating dependent family members?", should i mention my parent's details. My parents are not financially dependent on me since my dad receives his pension. My wife and child are included in the visa application.
> 
> Thanks..


1. YES
2.NO. => not to mention parens as non migrating dependent family members. If you mention they also need to carryout medicals..... tough


----------



## sivakumar s s

KNepal said:


> Finally got the grant. CO asked for Belgium PCC on Jan 30 but have stayed in Belgium only for 3 months. The confusion was created by the fact that my Masters in Europe was coordinated by Belgian University. Send email explaining that on 31 Jan. Called on 3 Feb to inquire about it and got the grant in 10 mins!  Number of Adedalide GSM- +61731367000


Many many hearty congratulations KNepal,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:


----------



## dj_Baba

nicemathan said:


> Dear forum friends,
> 
> So many grants today. CongratZ to everyone.
> 
> Here is my query, it will be very helpful, if you could clarify:
> 
> *Page 8 last question:*
> Intended state of residence in Australia : Can I leave this as Unknown or should I have to enter a state. (I am applying for 189)
> 
> *Page 13 Employment history:*
> It asks for employment history of myself & spouse.
> However; I am *NOT* claiming any spouse points but my spouse is working.
> So, how do I answer this question : Has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?.
> 
> In-case, I select Yes, do I need to provide documentation for my spouse employment?
> 
> Selecting No is misleading the dept right?
> 
> Many thanks in advance Folks  need your valuable suggestions.



Mention the location as Unknown

Employment status should be provided. Although you wont be asked for evidence for spouse's employment if you are not claiming any points, some people provide a letter from employer anyway. I did!


----------



## Akruti

Hi All,

Quick question... In the ImmiAccnt, in the highest recognised educational qualification field does one enter ACS recognised qualification or the qualification whichever is the highest.

Reason for my doubt: I have a graduate degree and an MBA from the same university. However as my ANZSCO Code is 261111, ACS have considered only my graduation in Computers and not my MBA (HR&Systems) in their assessment report.

Looking forward to your replies. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sivakumar s s

lamia.rahman.dithi said:


> *We got the grant today ..Its a beautiful morning *


Many many hearty congratulations lamia,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> How can we help you Krishna?


*Dear Good news 

We can use this number to contact DIBP irrespective of Adelaide or brisbane team

+61 731367000 *


----------



## Piyushin

Hello Members,

I have a small query regarding uplaoding the docs on the immi site.
All my salary slips are in PDF format, do i need to still take a print and then scan it and upload it or i can directly merge the salary slips and upload them.

Also Should i create separate file for different companies. For e.g. 1 file of salary for Current company and 2nd file for my past company

Should i do that for form 16 as well or should i just create 1 file for all the documents relevant for each company(salary slips plus form 16).


----------



## sivakumar s s

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd guys I got ittttt!! Thanks guys!! VRS and shiva SS you both rock!!
> 
> I was in meeting in my office and my family kept calling me! after meeting i hecked the msgs and saw the grant letter!! AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> Good lucj you alll friends!!


Many many hearty congratulations ExpatUser_2014,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:

In fact VRS is rocking in full swing......lol..:juggle:
Nowadays he is saving my 1 or 2 hours in this thread......


----------



## lamia.rahman.dithi

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations lamia,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:


Thanks a lot...:second:


----------



## sivakumar s s

jyothi318 said:


> Please help clarify this query.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by jyothi318 View Post
> Hi All,
> 
> I am working for an IT firm for 8.5 yrs. However, as I am a Mechanical Engineer working in IT, only 2.5 yrs of my experience was considered by ACS.
> While filing my EOI do i have to mention only that work experience which is recognized by ACS or the complete experience? Also, after receiving invitation and filing a visa application what is the procedure to be followed for work experience? And, do i have to upload all the form-16 documents since the start of my employment or only for that which is recognized?
> Please clarify.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jyothi


You have to claim points for ACS assessment only.

In EOI:
2.5 years => relevant
6 year => Irrelevant

Total 8.5 years => submitt all necessary employment docs

Yes form 16 or any tax docs if you have, else submit payslips for each quarter per year.


----------



## sivakumar s s

sarohas said:


> Hi All,
> Today I got my Golden Letter. I am so happy!
> This has been a long journey since the time I started. Though i am not commenting so much but have been going through all the comments from all. I want to thank you everyone!
> For the people waiting - Your Grants are coming soon!
> 
> Thanks Again!!


My second wishes in this thread :welcome: 

lane: Next Goal Job hunt....:juggle:


----------



## sivakumar s s

idreamofoz said:


> You know VRS. I would be very happy to see you with the golden cup :second: . I wholeheartedly hope you're next. All the best buddy.
> 
> Thanks


I too :first: wish wholeheartedly for VRS


----------



## sivakumar s s

lakshmim_84 said:


> I have submitted my 189 Visa and paid the fees. I am going through a consultancy. They said they will upload the documents within 10 days. Is it OK to wait for so long.... I mean, will they (Immigration department) check the account before 10 days and see that no documents are uploaded yet


Ask your agent to upload it, why they are delaying.

Though you have more than 50 days,

It is better to upload all docs including your PCC and finalise with medicals to get DIRECT GRANT


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raviinc said:


> I think I'm developing a compulsive obsession because I've been checking my immi account around 7 to 8 times a day expecting a miracle though 26th at this point looks like many light years away.


Hi Ravi,

not to check mail or immi account often, In fact everytime you check could feel a little frustation......


just leave it and see it one or twice a day.

In fact I checked my immi account on next day(6th JAN) and surprised and delighted to see I got grant on 5th Jan 09:41 AEST hours itself.

just my opinion... lol :juggle:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Piyushin said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I have a small query regarding uplaoding the docs on the immi site.
> All my salaryslips are in PDF format, do i need to still take a print and then scan it and upload it or i can directly merge the salaryslips and upload them.
> 
> Also Should i create separate file for different companies. For e.g. 1 file of salaryfor Current company and 2nd file for my past company
> 
> Should i do that for form 16 as well or should i just create 1 file for all the documents relevant for each company(salaryslips plus form 16).


1. Merge 

2. Consolidated salaryslips for each company

3.Consolidated  Form 16 or any tax docs for each company


----------



## sivakumar s s

jyothi318 said:


> Seniors please clarify....
> 
> Is it fine if I enter my complete employment years as irrelevant in EOI application as I am not claiming points for work experience? I was thinking that, as I have been working in the same firm even after receiving the ACS result they would calculate the experience till i submit the visa application and calculate points accordingly.
> 
> Also, though i showcase my employment or not either way it doesnt affect the visa grant, right?
> 
> Please confirm.


No jyothi dont take risk....


Total 8.5 years => have to submit all necessary employment docs will make your case stronger

You have to claim points for ACS assessment only.

In EOI:
2.5 years => relevant
6 year => Irrelevant


----------



## Raviinc

Akruti said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Quick question... In the ImmiAccnt, in the highest recognised educational qualification field does one enter ACS recognised qualification or the qualification whichever is the highest.
> 
> Reason for my doubt: I have a graduate degree and an MBA from the same university. However as my ANZSCO Code is 261111, ACS have considered only my graduation in Computers and not my MBA (HR&Systems) in their assessment report.
> 
> Looking forward to your replies. Thanks in advance.


The phraseology is clear " highest recognised educational qualification". It means and includes the highest education you have attained and not limited to your graduation in computers considered by ACS but the said qualification should be recognised by the government of Australia


----------



## Akruti

Raviinc said:


> The phraseology is clear " highest recognised educational qualification". It means and includes the highest education you have attained and not limited to your graduation in computers considered by ACS but the said qualification should be recognised by the government of Australia



Thank you. have a question though. May be I am being too cautious.... How will I know whether my MBA in HR and Systems from BANGALORE UNIVERSITY is recognised by Australia? Also, my husband is not claiming points for his education or work experience, what documentation is he required to provide/upload?


----------



## Raviinc

Akruti said:


> Thank you. have a question though. May be I am being too cautious.... How will I know whether my MBA in HR and Systems from BANGALORE UNIVERSITY is recognised by Australia? Also, my husband is not claiming points for his education or work experience, what documentation is he required to provide/upload?


As far as I can recall Bangalore University is categorised as grade 1 by the Australian education grading protocol. Hence it is recognised. I think he needs to provide his education documents and details of his work experience. Someone could confirm this.


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> I too :first: wish wholeheartedly for VRS


Thank you Shiva Anna!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

sivakumar s s said:


> Use Skype then.....
> 
> Did you try this number:+61 731367000 from phone.... Hope it should work


This no. works I spoke with them today


----------



## BretSavage

Raviinc said:


> As far as I can recall Bangalore University is categorised as grade 1 by the Australian education grading protocol. Hence it is recognised. I think he needs to provide his education documents and details of his work experience. Someone could confirm this.


He need to provide his educational documents, copy of passport, work exp letter is optional, and proof of functional english (IELTS or Certificate from University), PCC and Medical...thats about it.


----------



## raj.aries81

I have submitted my EOI for Subclass 190 on Oct 04, 2014. However, I gave my PTE and could manage to get L-80;R-73;S-66;W-82. Hence, updated the old EOI with new PTE scores and changed it to SubClass 189 and submitted it on Feb 02, 2015. Just wanted to confirm whether I need to submit a new EOI or updating my old 190 EOI would suffice

Regards
Raj


----------



## XINGSINGH

raj.aries81 said:


> I have submitted my EOI for Subclass 190 on Oct 04, 2014. However, I gave my PTE and could manage to get L-80;R-73;S-66;W-82. Hence, updated the old EOI with new PTE scores and changed it to SubClass 189 and submitted it on Feb 02, 2015. Just wanted to confirm whether I need to submit a new EOI or updating my old 190 EOI would suffice
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Submit parallel eoi for 189


----------



## raj.aries81

XINGSINGH said:


> Submit parallel eoi for 189


Thanks XingSingh. Do I need to withdraw or suspend the existing one.


----------



## VRS

*List of documents required*

Hi folks,

Many among us have been asking for the list of Documents required after launching the visa. Please check the attachment/screen shot from Immi Account herewith this post showing what all docs are required.

Thank you,
-VRS


----------



## nicemathan

Hey dude, it is really helpful.

Thanks 



VRS said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Many among us have been asking for the list of Documents required after launching the visa. Please check the attachment/screen shot from Immi Account herewith this post showing what all docs are required.
> 
> Thank you,
> -VRS


----------



## cantthinkofone

Hi can someone advise me regarding relevant and irrelevant occupation for EOI? Am about to submit one, my degree and nominated occupation is aeronautical engineer. I have almost 2 years of work experience as a '' mechanical design engineer ' in an aviation and aerospace company. Would I declare my job as relevant or irrelevant on the EOI?


----------



## VRS

nicemathan said:


> Hey dude, it is really helpful.
> 
> Thanks


My pleasure bro.


----------



## BretSavage

cantthinkofone said:


> Hi can someone advise me regarding relevant and irrelevant occupation for EOI? Am about to submit one, my degree and nominated occupation is aeronautical engineer. I have almost 2 years of work experience as a '' mechanical design engineer ' in an aviation and aerospace company. Would I declare my job as relevant or irrelevant on the EOI?


First you need to get assessment from your related authority.....after your assessment you can file for your EOI.


----------



## cantthinkofone

BretSavage said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can someone advise me regarding relevant and irrelevant occupation for EOI? Am about to submit one, my degree and nominated occupation is aeronautical engineer. I have almost 2 years of work experience as a '' mechanical design engineer ' in an aviation and aerospace company. Would I declare my job as relevant or irrelevant on the EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> First you need to get assessment from your related authority.....after your assessment you can file for your EOI.
Click to expand...

I understand that. I'm expecting my EA assessment by Friday. But when I file my EOI I just want to know whether to declare my occupation as relevant or no, due to the official title of my job. Even though I am not claiming any points for work experience, I still want to get every detail of my application 100% correct.


----------



## BretSavage

cantthinkofone said:


> I understand that. I'm expecting my EA assessment by Friday. But when I file my EOI I just want to know whether to declare my occupation as relevant or no, due to the official title of my job. Even though I am not claiming any points for work experience, I still want to get every detail of my application 100% correct.


Your assessment from EA will clearly state that wether your occupation is relevant or not. so just wait for it....all the best


----------



## Raviinc

BretSavage said:


> Your assessment from EA will clearly state that wether your occupation is relevant or not. so just wait for it....all the best


You're right only an assessment will portray a clear picture. My knowledge is limited on the issue because I hold a Australian Degree and work experience directly related to my qualifications.


----------



## XINGSINGH

raj.aries81 said:


> Thanks XingSingh. Do I need to withdraw or suspend the existing one.


Withdraw when you get invite from one of them


----------



## sivakumar s s

cantthinkofone said:


> Hi can someone advise me regarding relevant and irrelevant occupation for EOI? Am about to submit one, my degree and nominated occupation is aeronautical engineer. I have almost 2 years of work experience as a '' mechanical design engineer ' in an aviation and aerospace company. Would I declare my job as relevant or irrelevant on the EOI?


What you skill assessment says? relevant or irrelevant


----------



## Raviinc

VRS I think some guy has messed up the tracker.


----------



## cantthinkofone

sivakumar s s said:


> cantthinkofone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can someone advise me regarding relevant and irrelevant occupation for EOI? Am about to submit one, my degree and nominated occupation is aeronautical engineer. I have almost 2 years of work experience as a '' mechanical design engineer ' in an aviation and aerospace company. Would I declare my job as relevant or irrelevant on the EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> What you skill assessment says? relevant or irrelevant
Click to expand...

My skills assessment is only an assessment of my degree, not of my work experience. As I mention before I am not claiming points for offshore work experience. But I am aware when filling up EOI you need to list your employment history, so I just want to know if I should list my job as releveant or irrelevant when submitting EOI


----------



## sivakumar s s

cantthinkofone said:


> My skills assessment is only an assessment of my degree, not of my work experience. As I mention before I am not claiming points for offshore work experience. But I am aware when filling up EOI you need to list your employment history, so I just want to know if I should list my job as releveant or irrelevant when submitting EOI


*
IRRELEVANT......*


_In case if your assessment body also assessed your work experience then Marked it as RELEVANT_


----------



## cantthinkofone

sivakumar s s said:


> *
> IRRELEVANT......*
> 
> 
> _In case if your assessment body also assessed your work experience then Marked it as RELEVANT_


so.. my degree as a BS Aeronautical Engineering, and my title as a Mechanical Design Engineer working in an AEROSPACE and AVIATION company in the US is not relevant...


----------



## sivakumar s s

cantthinkofone said:


> so.. my degree as a BS Aeronautical Engineering, and my title as a Mechanical Design Engineer working in an AEROSPACE and AVIATION company in the US is not relevant...


you are bit confused......

*
For your degree (Education qualification) : 15 points* => IF positive outcomes in skill assessment

*
for Work experience : 0 points => Mark this as IRRELEVANT*


If they assessed for your work experience then => mark as RElevant


----------



## cantthinkofone

sivakumar s s said:


> you are bit confused......
> 
> *
> For your degree (Education qualification) : 15 points* => IF positive outcomes in skill assessment
> 
> *
> for Work experience : 0 points => Mark this as IRRELEVANT*
> 
> 
> If they assessed for your work experience then => mark as RElevant


sorry i got a bit confused.. so maybe i misunderstood, does SkillSelect system only allow the client to specify whether RELEVANT or IRRELEVANT only if they are claiming points for work experience?

i thought everyone needs to specify because i was watching a youtube video with a guy giving a tutorial of him filling the whole EOI. the system asked for his occupation and the duration of his employment, so I thought every one needs to specify relevant or irrelevant regardless of whether they are claiming points for work. if not, then i guess i don't need to worry.


----------



## Naysa

*outstanding processing on your application*



Naysa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Since it is already been 4 months after launching my application I have sent an email to 'gsm.allocated' as per the forum members advice (Thanks Shiva Kumar) Today I got a reply saying that...
> 
> There is currently outstanding processing on your application, in which the time frame is out of our control.
> 
> Every case is different in the processing undertaken and time taken to finalise.
> 
> You have provided all outstanding documentation and will receive correspondence from us once all processing has been completed.
> 
> Does anybody have any idea what is this mean????
> 
> 
> I have submitted all the documents and the additional documents as per their request in November. There is no request for documents in my immiaccount either.
> 
> Any advice on this would be really helpful.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> SA-234313 - Visa Lodged 30/09/2014 - PCC + MED 5/11/2014 - CO 20/11/14 - GRANT ???


Hi Guys,

Please, Does anybody could suggest what does the above email suggest???? I am a bit confused about the content. Does anybody had similar emails? Any advice on this would be great.

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## _shel

Naysa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please, Does anybody could suggest what does the above email suggest???? I am a bit confused about the content. Does anybody had similar emails? Any advice on this would be great.
> 
> Thanks in advance.....


 Means exactly as it says. They dont need any more documents, you have provided everything they need and you will hear from them when they have processed it ie to grant your visa.


----------



## Naysa

_shel said:


> Means exactly as it says. They dont need any more documents, you have provided everything they need and you will hear from them when they have processed it ie to grant your visa.


Hi Shel,

Thanks for your reply.. Its just the 'outstanding processing on your application' made me confused. It looks to me that there is some outstanding work is pending on my application. But I believe everything from my part is clear as far as I know. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## sevnik0202

cantthinkofone said:


> sorry i got a bit confused.. so maybe i misunderstood, does SkillSelect system only allow the client to specify whether RELEVANT or IRRELEVANT only if they are claiming points for work experience?
> 
> i thought everyone needs to specify because i was watching a youtube video with a guy giving a tutorial of him filling the whole EOI. the system asked for his occupation and the duration of his employment, so I thought every one needs to specify relevant or irrelevant regardless of whether they are claiming points for work. if not, then i guess i don't need to worry.


You can only mark your experience as relevant if you have got it assessed. If you mark relevant against this experience, your EOI will calculate points for that employment period.

Eg. Say if you have 3 years of experience which is not assessed, and then you mark it relevant in your EOI, the EOI will automatically add 5 points to your overall score, which you are not entitled to claim and will result in a rejection of the visa.

I hope it clears the confusion.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## cantthinkofone

sevnik0202 said:


> You can only mark your experience as relevant if you have got it assessed. If you mark relevant against this experience, your EOI will calculate points for that employment period.
> 
> Eg. Say if you have 3 years of experience which is not assessed, and then you mark it relevant in your EOI, the EOI will automatically add 5 points to your overall score, which you are not entitled to claim and will result in a rejection of the visa.
> 
> I hope it clears the confusion.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


Hi Dev, thanks for your response! Ah that really clears it up. I have been under the impression that as long as your work is relevant to your nominated occupation, then you just declare it as relevant. 

It won't matter to me anyway because I won't be claiming any work related points. I guess that clears everything up for me, thanks so much!


----------



## homeme

Hi guys,

I need a help here. I have received my invitation yesterday and going to lodge the visa application. 

I am confused about my points claim in EOI. I am working since Jan 2006 till date and have myself assessed in feb 2013 Nd I got a positive skill assessment with PTA till that time. And my total work ex. Is 8 years 11 months but the problem is that I havnt filed any Tax returns before 2010 as my income was non taxable and it was not mandatory to file tax that time.
So as per 8 years 11 months I get 15 points for experience but according to tax records my points may drop to 5 points I.e 4 years and few months which will fail me in points test. But I have PTA letter mentioning my points since January 2006. 

Is it mandatory to have filed tax returns to be taken for experience or only my balance sheets, bank account statement, statement from my accountant, employment reference letter as self employed ( issued by me) and PTA letter will do as evidence for work experience???

Please help.


----------



## sood2gagan

Hello all. 

I have got 6.5 bands in ielts and 5 years of experience in mechanical engineering. My assessment is under process. The problem here is that i still need 5 points for PR which i can only get from State sponsorship. I noticed that most states required 7 each for sponsorship and those who don't requires job offer. How could i able to get job offer by my own without visiting that place? I heard my skill select. If my assesment turns positive. Should my send my name for eoi in skill select with six each band only? Is there a chance i will get selected for sponsorship without offer? Plz advice. Else i have to go for ielts again


----------



## BRam111

sood2gagan said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have got 6.5 bands in ielts and 5 years of experience in mechanical engineering. My assessment is under process. The problem here is that i still need 5 points for PR which i can only get from State sponsorship. I noticed that most states required 7 each for sponsorship and those who don't requires job offer. How could i able to get job offer by my own without visiting that place? I heard my skill select. If my assesment turns positive. Should my send my name for eoi in skill select with six each band only? Is there a chance i will get selected for sponsorship without offer? Plz advice. Else i have to go for ielts again


Hi Sood2gagan

Improving IELTS or PTE A is far better option than waiting for sponsorship.

Ram


----------



## sevnik0202

homeme said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need a help here. I have received my invitation yesterday and going to lodge the visa application.
> 
> I am confused about my points claim in EOI. I am working since Jan 2006 till date and have myself assessed in feb 2013 Nd I got a positive skill assessment with PTA till that time. And my total work ex. Is 8 years 11 months but the problem is that I havnt filed any Tax returns before 2010 as my income was non taxable and it was not mandatory to file tax that time.
> So as per 8 years 11 months I get 15 points for experience but according to tax records my points may drop to 5 points I.e 4 years and few months which will fail me in points test. But I have PTA letter mentioning my points since January 2006.
> 
> Is it mandatory to have filed tax returns to be taken for experience or only my balance sheets, bank account statement, statement from my accountant, employment reference letter as self employed ( issued by me) and PTA letter will do as evidence for work experience???
> 
> Please help.


It usually depends on the CO if he requests the IT returns you will have to submit them. However, the documents you possess seem enough to me you can upload them all since you have the balance sheets for all the years I think it will suffice.


----------



## sevnik0202

sood2gagan said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have got 6.5 bands in ielts and 5 years of experience in mechanical engineering. My assessment is under process. The problem here is that i still need 5 points for PR which i can only get from State sponsorship. I noticed that most states required 7 each for sponsorship and those who don't requires job offer. How could i able to get job offer by my own without visiting that place? I heard my skill select. If my assesment turns positive. Should my send my name for eoi in skill select with six each band only? Is there a chance i will get selected for sponsorship without offer? Plz advice. Else i have to go for ielts again


Can you provide detailed breakage of 55 points you claim to have?


----------



## sood2gagan

sevnik0202 said:


> Can you provide detailed breakage of 55 points you claim to have?


AGE: 30 points
B.Tech (ME) : 15 points
5 years experience: 10 points
Ielts: l 6.5, r 6.5, s 7.0, w 6.0 (0 points)

I put lots of efforts in ielts to get 7 each but seems its quite harder. If nothing works out i will give it again. Left if no other choice.  but i don't understand why states require 7 each when they are already giving independent pr to them under 190.


----------



## cantthinkofone

sood2gagan said:


> AGE: 30 points
> B.Tech (ME) : 15 points
> 5 years experience: 10 points
> Ielts: l 6.5, r 6.5, s 7.0, w 6.0 (0 points)
> 
> I put lots of efforts in ielts to get 7 each but seems its quite harder. If nothing works out i will give it again. Left if no other choice.  but i don't understand why states require 7 each when they are already giving independent pr to them under 190.


ielts is really your only option here... my 0.02


----------



## sevnik0202

sood2gagan said:


> AGE: 30 points
> B.Tech (ME) : 15 points
> 5 years experience: 10 points
> Ielts: l 6.5, r 6.5, s 7.0, w 6.0 (0 points)
> 
> I put lots of efforts in ielts to get 7 each but seems its quite harder. If nothing works out i will give it again. Left if no other choice.  but i don't understand why states require 7 each when they are already giving independent pr to them under 190.


If you have a partner you can claim 5 points for partner skills. I would say improving on the IELTS skill will be the best bet. You can try PTE - A instead of IELTS may be you can get better points on this test.


----------



## sood2gagan

cantthinkofone said:


> ielts is really your only option here... my 0.02


 do you prefer pte over ielts???


----------



## sevnik0202

sood2gagan said:


> do you prefer pte over ielts???


I am not sure about this as I personally never appeared for it. However, there is a thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/573034-pte-academic.html

Go through this thread it will give you all the info about PTE.


----------



## Raviinc

Any grants today?


----------



## rkrishnaraj

HI all..

received my grant today for myself and spouse. Signature updated.

Thanks all. You guys have been of immense help.

Krishna


----------



## Seva

sood2gagan said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I have got 6.5 bands in ielts and 5 years of experience in mechanical engineering. My assessment is under process. The problem here is that i still need 5 points for PR which i can only get from State sponsorship. I noticed that most states required 7 each for sponsorship and those who don't requires job offer. How could i able to get job offer by my own without visiting that place? I heard my skill select. If my assesment turns positive. Should my send my name for eoi in skill select with six each band only? Is there a chance i will get selected for sponsorship without offer? Plz advice. Else i have to go for ielts again


you don't need to have job offer to get state sponsorship. for example I got my state sponsirship in a bout 48 hours. very fast. the only thing they asked was 2 years job experience which I had. I was living in that state though already. If you are an offshore applicant you won't need to have job offer I guess. I recommend you to contact immigration office and ask them to make sure.


----------



## Seva

I applied for 190 visa on 29th Jan, uploaded documents and paid the fee. Can anyone let me know after how long the CO will appear?


----------



## hasnainhyder1

sood2gagan said:


> AGE: 30 points
> B.Tech (ME) : 15 points
> 5 years experience: 10 points
> Ielts: l 6.5, r 6.5, s 7.0, w 6.0 (0 points)
> 
> I put lots of efforts in ielts to get 7 each but seems its quite harder. If nothing works out i will give it again. Left if no other choice.  but i don't understand why states require 7 each when they are already giving independent pr to them under 190.


Prepare well for IELTS and aim to score above 8 band in all to get 20 points.
I was in the same boat, took the test twice and made it.

Following are the sources I used,
--- Writing:

Task1: Letter/Analysis






Task2: Essay
Following video(s) are highly reccommended, you can create an essay structure out of it.





Also 





---- Speaking:
It is best to devise a structure of the answers to the frequently asked questions.
Kindly refer to the following YouTube links.

1. 




2. 




3. 




---- Listening
Higher the number of practice tests you take, higher would be your score.
IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Practice Tests

---- Reading
Same link as above.
IELTS Exam Preparation - IELTS Practice Tests


----------



## tahanpaa

Seva said:


> I applied for 190 visa on 29th Jan, uploaded documents and paid the fee. Can anyone let me know after how long the CO will appear?


Dear Seva U and me in same situation. From which state u get invitation. I also applied 190 for QLD.
We should expect CO by 15th Feb 2015.


----------



## tahanpaa

tahanpaa said:


> Dear Seva U and me in same situation. From which state u get invitation. I also applied 190 for QLD.
> We should expect CO by 15th Feb 2015.


Not Feb it will be March 2015


----------



## anesha

Alhamduliah...

Today we received grants for my two kids,hubby and myself..

Really want to thank all of u in this forum for your continous support and encouragement..

Visa(190) applied:5th Dec
Approved: 4th Feb..


----------



## cantthinkofone

sood2gagan said:


> do you prefer pte over ielts???


can't comment on that but from what i heard its easier.. never took PTE. results are faster though, 5 days only.


----------



## tahanpaa

anesha said:


> Alhamduliah...
> 
> Today we received grants for my two kids,hubby and myself..
> 
> Really want to thank all of u in this forum for your continous support and encouragement..
> 
> Visa(190) applied:5th Dec
> Approved: 4th Feb..


Congratulations mate. In which state?


----------



## anesha

tahanpaa said:


> Congratulations mate. In which state?


Thk u
SA


----------



## physio

guys, what is CO..?


----------



## sevnik0202

anesha said:


> Alhamduliah...
> 
> Today we received grants for my two kids,hubby and myself..
> 
> Really want to thank all of u in this forum for your continous support and encouragement..
> 
> Visa(190) applied:5th Dec
> Approved: 4th Feb..


Congrats Anesha.


----------



## sakiv23

Hi All,

Below message is for your information and refrence for further calculation...

VISA Sub class :189
VISA LODGE: 2.10.14,
PCC submitted: 14.11.14 ,
Mine Revise passport uploaded: 23.11.14,
Spouse revise passport uploaded: 3.12.14,
Medical uploaded of both: 26.10.14,
VISA GRANT: 29.1.15....

Regards
Vikas


----------



## gnisht

rkrishnaraj said:


> HI all..
> 
> received my grant today for myself and spouse. Signature updated.
> 
> Thanks all. You guys have been of immense help.
> 
> Krishna


Hi Krishna,

Did you call them after uploading the documents? Mine is also Adelaide team 6. Uploaded all the documents co asked for, no response from them yet. Please let me know


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*

Dears, 

There are lot of queries about the filling 80 from by Pen (as stated in the form itself) and through Acrobat Writer.

1. What DIAC prefer - Handwritten or Typed form 80?
2. Can we scan *only the signature* and include it to the from 80 last page. Many ppl are getting the printout of the last page and sign then scan whole page and attach to the from 80. What would be the best?

Cheers


----------



## anesha

sevnik0202 said:


> Congrats Anesha.


Congrats...


----------



## sakiv23

prasadg said:


> Dears,
> 
> There are lot of queries about the filling 80 from by Pen (as stated in the form itself) and through Acrobat Writer.
> 
> 1. What DIAC prefer - Handwritten or Typed form 80?
> 2. Can we scan *only the signature* and include it to the from 80 last page. Many ppl are getting the printout of the last page and sign then scan whole page and attach to the from 80. What would be the best?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Dear,

It would be best to complete the form by Acrobat writer and sign the last page by Pen and then scan the whole page and attached it to the form 80.
The same process is done by my consultant and there is no problem in this process.

Regards
Vikas


----------



## laura2112

Hi guys I was wondering if anyone could help. We lodged our 189 visa application on 11/1/15. We then applied for PCCs and completed our medicals. On 2/2/15 we uploaded all the certified evidence. The only thing we are waiting on is the medicals which should get uploaded next week.

We don't have a case officer yet, does this matter? 

How long should it take now?

Do we need to do anything else?

Thanks very much 

Laura


----------



## VRS

Guys, please give me the link to visa tracker. How many grants today


----------



## rajeshsoni82

Guyssss,

*I have got my grant email today.

Thanks to all here ..

As you guys told me after uploading my documents I called GSM Adelaide 

she was really helpful and said she will check my all uploaded documents and 

sent me a GRANT email if everything is fine .... *

My timeline = IELTS done on Aug 2013

Engineer Australia Skill Verification done Oct 2014

Invite 189 = Oct 2014

Applied VISA = Nov 2014

Grant VISA = Feb 2015


Thanks to all you guys ..I have been silent member of this site and used SEARCH option to most of my quires .. Thanks to you all once again !!


----------



## rajibbd15

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Guyssss,
> 
> *I have got my grant email today.
> 
> Thanks to all here ..
> 
> As you guys told me after uploading my documents I called GSM Adelaide
> 
> she was really helpful and said she will check my all uploaded documents and
> 
> sent me a GRANT email if everything is fine .... *
> 
> My timeline = IELTS done on Aug 2013
> 
> Engineer Australia Skill Verification done Oct 2014
> 
> Invite 189 = Oct 2014
> 
> Applied VISA = Nov 2014
> 
> Grant VISA = Feb 2015
> 
> 
> Thanks to all you guys ..I have been silent member of this site and used SEARCH option to most of my quires .. Thanks to you all once again !!


Congrats Bro!!! Best wishes for you. Can you please let us know the number that you called?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rajeshsoni82

rajibbd15 said:


> Congrats Bro!!! Best wishes for you. Can you please let us know the number that you called?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I got this number from here only 

GSM Adelaide = +61 731 367 000

Called from mobile skype !! :juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## BRam111

rajeshsoni82 said:


> I got this number from here only
> 
> GSM Adelaide = +61 731 367 000
> 
> Called from mobile skype !! :juggle::juggle::juggle:


Hi rajeshsoni82,

When did you call and do you think the process got accelerated after your call?


Ram


----------



## sevnik0202

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Guyssss,
> 
> I have got my grant email today.
> 
> Thanks to all here ..
> 
> As you guys told me after uploading my documents I called GSM Adelaide
> 
> she was really helpful and said she will check my all uploaded documents and
> 
> sent me a GRANT email if everything is fine ....
> 
> My timeline = IELTS done on Aug 2013
> 
> Engineer Australia Skill Verification done Oct 2014
> 
> Invite 189 = Oct 2014
> 
> Applied VISA = Nov 2014
> 
> Grant VISA = Feb 2015
> 
> Thanks to all you guys ..I have been silent member of this site and used SEARCH option to most of my quires .. Thanks to you all once again !!


Congrats Rajesh.


----------



## VRS

Looks like they have halted with 3/Dec.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*



sakiv23 said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> It would be best to complete the form by Acrobat writer and sign the last page by Pen and then scan the whole page and attached it to the form 80.
> The same process is done by my consultant and there is no problem in this process.
> 
> Regards
> Vikas


Thanks buddy


----------



## rajeshsoni82

BRam111 said:


> Hi rajeshsoni82,
> 
> When did you call and do you think the process got accelerated after your call?
> 
> 
> Ram


Yes it did accelerated ...


----------



## XINGSINGH

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Guyssss,
> 
> I have got my grant email today.
> 
> Thanks to all here ..
> 
> As you guys told me after uploading my documents I called GSM Adelaide
> 
> she was really helpful and said she will check my all uploaded documents and
> 
> sent me a GRANT email if everything is fine ....
> 
> My timeline = IELTS done on Aug 2013
> 
> Engineer Australia Skill Verification done Oct 2014
> 
> Invite 189 = Oct 2014
> 
> Applied VISA = Nov 2014
> 
> Grant VISA = Feb 2015
> 
> Thanks to all you guys ..I have been silent member of this site and used SEARCH option to most of my quires .. Thanks to you all once again !!


Congrats


----------



## rajeshsoni82

BRam111 said:


> Hi rajeshsoni82,
> 
> When did you call and do you think the process got accelerated after your call?
> 
> 
> Ram





XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


thanks ...:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## dj_Baba

Hi all!

Congrats to those who got their grants today. Please do not forget to update the tracker. Always good to see those colorful shades of happiness.

And I would like to suggest that we all include a link to the tracker in our signatures. It helps immensely.

Cheers.


----------



## Shabzz

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Guyssss,
> 
> *I have got my grant email today.
> 
> Thanks to all here ..
> 
> As you guys told me after uploading my documents I called GSM Adelaide
> 
> she was really helpful and said she will check my all uploaded documents and
> 
> sent me a GRANT email if everything is fine .... *
> 
> My timeline = IELTS done on Aug 2013
> 
> Engineer Australia Skill Verification done Oct 2014
> 
> Invite 189 = Oct 2014
> 
> Applied VISA = Nov 2014
> 
> Grant VISA = Feb 2015
> 
> 
> Thanks to all you guys ..I have been silent member of this site and used SEARCH option to most of my quires .. Thanks to you all once again !!


Congratulations!


----------



## jyothi318

One Quick question...

Do i have to get my experience certificate from company, payslips, Form-16 and ITV documents attested before uploading?
And though multiple years, each of them should be in a single PDF for each company. Please confirm.

Thanks.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

jyothi318 said:


> One Quick question...
> 
> Do i have to get my experience certificate from company, payslips, Form-16 and ITV documents attested before uploading?
> And though multiple years, each of them should be in a single PDF for each company. Please confirm.
> 
> Thanks.



what i did is for skills and job duties i took manager's affidavit and i uploaded color scan .

rest all experience certificate from company, payslips, Form-16 and ITV i uploaded color scan no attestation nothing :juggle::juggle:


----------



## rajeshsoni82

Shabzz said:


> Congratulations!


thanks


----------



## kashif1504

Hello there everyone, I'm new here and I joined because I am planning to migrate to Australia preferably through the subclass 189 or 190 visa. The issue here is that when I apply I will be fresh out of university with my engineering degree and an IELTS score of 8.0 in all bands. Technically I fulfill the points based skill with my age(30 points), qualification(15 points) and IELTS score(20 points) summing up to 65 points in total. I do not and will not have any relevant work experience during the time except my internship (4 months). I wanted to know if I am eligible to lodge an application and if my "no experience" would have a negative impact on the visa.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

kashif1504 said:


> Hello there everyone, I'm new here and I joined because I am planning to migrate to Australia preferably through the subclass 189 or 190 visa. The issue here is that when I apply I will be fresh out of university with my engineering degree and an IELTS score of 8.0 in all bands. Technically I fulfill the points based skill with my age(30 points), qualification(15 points) and IELTS score(20 points) summing up to 65 points in total. I do not and will not have any relevant work experience during the time except my internship (4 months). I wanted to know if I am eligible to lodge an application and if my "no experience" would have a negative impact on the visa.


YES why not


----------



## thomasvo

kashif1504 said:


> Hello there everyone, I'm new here and I joined because I am planning to migrate to Australia preferably through the subclass 189 or 190 visa. The issue here is that when I apply I will be fresh out of university with my engineering degree and an IELTS score of 8.0 in all bands. Technically I fulfill the points based skill with my age(30 points), qualification(15 points) and IELTS score(20 points) summing up to 65 points in total. I do not and will not have any relevant work experience during the time except my internship (4 months). I wanted to know if I am eligible to lodge an application and if my "no experience" would have a negative impact on the visa.


I dont think so. I'm in the exact same position, I got 65 points without workexperience. I have 4 years and 3 months of relevant experience but ACS subtracted 4 years for my nominated occupation. My application is currently ongoing, so I dont know yet if it has an impact.


----------



## JonDoe

jyothi318 said:


> One Quick question...
> 
> Do i have to get my experience certificate from company, payslips, Form-16 and ITV documents attested before uploading?
> And though multiple years, each of them should be in a single PDF for each company. Please confirm.
> 
> Thanks.


Best to have a color printout, attested, scanned and uploaded.

As far as putting them in or or multiple docs go, it is your choice. You need to keep in mind the following things
1) There is a size limit of 5MB for every document uploaded, If putting files in one document make it too bib( aka >5MB) then make more than one document.
2) There is a number of files limit of 60 files. Keep this in mind and dont upload too many files.

You will notice separate sub categories under every category while uploading documents. For instance Under Employment you will find separate sub categories for Pay Slips and Employment COntracts. You can upload documents accordingly.

Make sure you put your comments indicating what the upload contains. Here you can indicate if "ALL" pay slips are uploaded or "PAY SLIPS FROM XXX to YYY" and uploaded.


----------



## jyothi318

rajeshsoni82 said:


> what i did is for skills and job duties i took manager's affidavit and i uploaded color scan .
> 
> rest all experience certificate from company, payslips, Form-16 and ITV i uploaded color scan no attestation nothing :juggle::juggle:


Thanks for the reply Rajesh.

I do not want to reveal about my visa process to my office management till I receive it and resign the company. So I am just wondering if i can get a gazetted officer attestation for the documents.

Please provide your suggestions.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks for the reply Rajesh.
> 
> I do not want to reveal about my visa process to my office management till I receive it and resign the company. So I am just wondering if i can get a gazetted officer attestation for the documents.
> 
> Please provide your suggestions.


there is no need i just telling u , i just got grant today ..

if you still wana do it no issues ...

to take relevant job duties on affidavit you atleast need to tell your manager or how are you going to manage job duties listed on company letter head ?


----------



## jyothi318

JonDoe said:


> Best to have a color printout, attested, scanned and uploaded.
> 
> As far as putting them in or or multiple docs go, it is your choice. You need to keep in mind the following things
> 1) There is a size limit of 5MB for every document uploaded, If putting files in one document make it too bib( aka >5MB) then make more than one document.
> 2) There is a number of files limit of 60 files. Keep this in mind and dont upload too many files.
> 
> You will notice separate sub categories under every category while uploading documents. For instance Under Employment you will find separate sub categories for Pay Slips and Employment COntracts. You can upload documents accordingly.
> 
> Make sure you put your comments indicating what the upload contains. Here you can indicate if "ALL" pay slips are uploaded or "PAY SLIPS FROM XXX to YYY" and uploaded.


Thanks for the reply Jon.

Do i have to upload any other documents to support my employment other than employment certificate, payslips, form-16 and ITR-V documents?

Also, for education are there any other documents to be uploaded other than Enginerring semester wise mark sheets, Consolidated memo and Engineering degree Certificate?

Thanks.


----------



## kashif1504

rajeshsoni82 said:


> YES why not


I heard from local agents and from some topics here that a minimum of 12 months of work experience is mandatory. Is that true? I am extremely confused about this  I can't even work right now as I am finishing off my degree


----------



## kashif1504

thomasvo said:


> I dont think so. I'm in the exact same position, I got 65 points without workexperience. I have 4 years and 3 months of relevant experience but ACS subtracted 4 years for my nominated occupation. My application is currently ongoing, so I dont know yet if it has an impact.


Please stay in touch and let me know how yours turns out. I wish you the best and I hope it works out for both of us.


----------



## jyothi318

rajeshsoni82 said:


> there is no need i just telling u , i just got grant today ..
> 
> if you still wana do it no issues ...
> 
> to take relevant job duties on affidavit you atleast need to tell your manager or how are you going to manage job duties listed on company letter head ?


CONGRATS..!!! :clap2:

We can download certificate of employment from the company website. This has the my joining date, designation along with HR digital signature (certifying it as original copy and can be considered as original for any formal purposes) and phone number and address details of the office. Will this do? 

Or do i need a letter head any other details included? :confused2:

Please confirm.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

jyothi318 said:


> CONGRATS..!!! :clap2:
> 
> We can download certificate of employment from the company website. This has the my joining date, designation along with HR digital signature (certifying it as original copy and can be considered as original for any formal purposes) and phone number and address details of the office. Will this do?
> 
> Or do i need a letter head any other details included? :confused2:
> 
> Please confirm.


this may NOT do as it will not have the job details or your relevant work description on your letter .... for this you will have to request HR to give you a letter on company letter head stating your job duties
alternative to this is that you take your roles and responsibilities on affidavit from you manager


----------



## jyothi318

Ok. So can I submit the roles and responsibilities as I did for ACS on a stamp paper attested by any of my supervisors? Will it work if i submit this doc along with the digitally signed HR copy?

I have submitted these for ACS. Are these docs fine for Visa application as well?


----------



## jyothi318

Ok. So can I submit the roles and responsibilities as I did for ACS on a stamp paper attested by any of my supervisors? Will it work if i submit this doc along with the digitally signed HR copy?

I have submitted these for ACS. Are these docs fine for Visa application as well?


----------



## rajeshsoni82

jyothi318 said:


> Ok. So can I submit the roles and responsibilities as I did for ACS on a stamp paper attested by any of my supervisors? Will it work if i submit this doc along with the digitally signed HR copy?
> 
> I have submitted these for ACS. Are these docs fine for Visa application as well?



Yes this will work


----------



## prattech

kashif1504 said:


> I heard from local agents and from some topics here that a minimum of 12 months of work experience is mandatory. Is that true? I am extremely confused about this  I can't even work right now as I am finishing off my degree


If you are looking for 189, 190(General skilled migration) you must have skilled experience.

Please look for other options.


----------



## anesha

kashif1504 said:


> I heard from local agents and from some topics here that a minimum of 12 months of work experience is mandatory. Is that true? I am extremely confused about this  I can't even work right now as I am finishing off my degree


Tht is true if u r applying for visa 190 as some of the state's have minimum working period..


----------



## Seva

tahanpaa said:


> Dear Seva U and me in same situation. From which state u get invitation. I also applied 190 for QLD.
> We should expect CO by 15th Feb 2015.


did u apply on 29th Jan? what's your field?


----------



## thomasvo

prattech said:


> If you are looking for 189, 190(General skilled migration) you must have skilled experience.
> 
> Please look for other options.


Can anybody confirm/deny this? 
Surely thats not true for 189, why else would they send invites to people that have 60+ points but no experience?

For 190 it depends on the state yes.


----------



## dj_Baba

anesha said:


> Tht is true if u r applying for visa 190 as some of the state's have minimum working period..


Anesha, time to edit your signature 

Check the date of grant and Landing year 
Excited main aida ??


----------



## jyothi318

Thanks a lot Rajesh.

One quick question. 
As employment proof I am submitting employment certificate, payslips, form-16 and ITR-V documents.
For education - semester wise marks memo, consolidated marks memo and engineering degree certificate.

Do i have to upload any other documents along with these ( other than - Birth certificate, Affidavit of name for Birth certificate, 10th and Inter marks memo, passport copy, marriage certificate, PTE-A and ACS reports)?


----------



## prattech

thomasvo said:


> Can anybody confirm/deny this?
> Surely thats not true for 189, why else would they send invites to people that have 60+ points but no experience?
> 
> For 190 it depends on the state yes.



For 189, 2 basic things.

1.nominated an occupation that is on the relevant skilled occupation list
2.obtained a suitable skills assessment for that occupation

Skills assessment authorities requires work experience along with education to be assessed. 

I'm not aware of any authority which will provide you suitable/positive assessment for migration under certain occupation without skilled experience.


----------



## thomasvo

prattech said:


> For 189, 2 basic things.
> 
> 1.nominated an occupation that is on the relevant skilled occupation list
> 2.obtained a suitable skills assessment for that occupation
> 
> Skills assessment authorities requires work experience along with education to be assessed.
> 
> I'm not aware of any authority which will provide you suitable/positive assessment for migration under certain occupation without skilled experience.


Yes of course but you don't need to claim points for skilled experience right?


----------



## dreamz

Just want to seek your opinions.

I will be collecting my PCC tomorrow morning & will be uploading it to DIBP via immiaccount & e-mail to Brisbane GSM team. I was thinking of calling them up after my uploading to inform that I had responded to their request of providing PCC and request them to look through my uploaded documents to see if it fits with their requirement. (instead of 'pushing' them for an answer on when can I get my visa grant)


----------



## dj_Baba

thomasvo said:


> Yes of course but you don't need to claim points for skilled experience right?


Not necessarily. Those who accumulate 60 points or more without any work experience have received their grants. Recent graduates of Australia for example who receive points for studying in Australia.


----------



## JonDoe

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks for the reply Jon.
> 
> Do i have to upload any other documents to support my employment other than employment certificate, payslips, form-16 and ITR-V documents?
> 
> Also, for education are there any other documents to be uploaded other than Enginerring semester wise mark sheets, Consolidated memo and Engineering degree Certificate?
> 
> Thanks.


I am assuming you have got through your skill assesment and are in the process of applying the visa. 
Apart from what you have mentioned you should upload all the documents you have submitted for your skill assessment.


All your relavent and highest education documents that you submitted to skill assessment authority would be good.

In case you have not yet got skill assessment done ping back and people would suggest.


----------



## jyothi318

I have the skills assessment and my query was regarding the documents for visa application.

Thanks for the details.
Also, can I use the MasterCard Credit card of my cousin living in Australia for visa fee payment? Are there any additional charges involved in using the Australian card for transaction outside Australia?

Please clarify. I am from India.


----------



## prattech

thomasvo said:


> Yes of course but you don't need to claim points for skilled experience right?


Whether you claim points for experience or not, that's a choice based on how authority assess your work experience and education.

However, only education can't provide suitable outcome for migration under certain skilled occupation. Technically, people with higher IELTS points or some other points will qualify minimum points but aren't necessary eligible for skilled migration.


----------



## sivakumar s s

rkrishnaraj said:


> HI all..
> 
> received my grant today for myself and spouse. Signature updated.
> 
> Thanks all. You guys have been of immense help.
> 
> Krishna


Many many hearty congratulations krishna ,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

anesha said:


> Alhamduliah...
> 
> Today we received grants for my two kids,hubby and myself..
> 
> Really want to thank all of u in this forum for your continous support and encouragement..
> 
> Visa(190) applied:5th Dec
> Approved: 4th Feb..


Many many hearty congratulations anesha,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:


----------



## thomasvo

prattech said:


> Whether you claim points for experience or not, that's a choice based on how authority assess your work experience and education.
> 
> However, only education can't provide suitable outcome for migration under certain skilled occupation. Technically, people with higher IELTS points or some other points will qualify minimum points but aren't necessary eligible for skilled migration.


Well thats what I mean. I have 4 years and 3 months of experience but after my skill assessment I only had 3 months left. Cant claim any points with that but skill assessment was positive. So I claimed points for age, education and english skills.


----------



## sivakumar s s

prasadg said:


> Dears,
> 
> There are lot of queries about the filling 80 from by Pen (as stated in the form itself) and through Acrobat Writer.
> 
> 1. What DIAC prefer - Handwritten or Typed form 80?
> 2. Can we scan *only the signature* and include it to the from 80 last page. Many ppl are getting the printout of the last page and sign then scan whole page and attach to the from 80. What would be the best?
> 
> Cheers


All the best

1. Any one
2. yes


----------



## sivakumar s s

rajeshsoni82 said:


> Guyssss,
> 
> *I have got my grant email today.
> 
> Thanks to all here ..
> 
> As you guys told me after uploading my documents I called GSM Adelaide
> 
> she was really helpful and said she will check my all uploaded documents and
> 
> sent me a GRANT email if everything is fine .... *
> 
> My timeline = IELTS done on Aug 2013
> 
> Engineer Australia Skill Verification done Oct 2014
> 
> Invite 189 = Oct 2014
> 
> Applied VISA = Nov 2014
> 
> Grant VISA = Feb 2015
> 
> 
> Thanks to all you guys ..I have been silent member of this site and used SEARCH option to most of my quires .. Thanks to you all once again !!


Many many hearty congratulations rajesh,

Won the golden cup lane:

Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

thomasvo said:


> I dont think so. I'm in the exact same position, I got 65 points without workexperience. I have 4 years and 3 months of relevant experience but ACS subtracted 4 years for my nominated occupation. My application is currently ongoing, so I dont know yet if it has an impact.


No impact.. Thing is that, claimed >60 points should be appropriate...

Will receive GRANT soon...


----------



## laura2112

Hi guys Im new in here  

I was wondering if anyone could help. We lodged our 189 visa application on 11/1/15. We then applied for PCCs and completed our medicals. 

On 2/2/15 we uploaded all the certified evidence. The only thing we are waiting on is the medicals which should get uploaded next week. 

We don't have a case officer yet, does this matter? How long should it take now? Do we need to do anything else? Thanks very much Laura


----------



## prattech

kashif1504 said:


> Hello there everyone, I'm new here and I joined because I am planning to migrate to Australia preferably through the subclass 189 or 190 visa. The issue here is that when I apply I will be fresh out of university with my engineering degree and an IELTS score of 8.0 in all bands. Technically I fulfill the points based skill with my age(30 points), qualification(15 points) and IELTS score(20 points) summing up to 65 points in total. I do not and will not have any relevant work experience during the time except my internship (4 months). I wanted to know if I am eligible to lodge an application and if my "no experience" would have a negative impact on the visa.





rajeshsoni82 said:


> YES why not





thomasvo said:


> Well thats what I mean. I have 4 years and 3 months of experience but after my skill assessment I only had 3 months left. Cant claim any points with that but skill assessment was positive. So I claimed points for age, education and english skills.



Ohh..I was talking about case of kashif1504 who has NO work experience. You replied to his question that he's eligible. That's why I tried to expalin.

Your case is totally different from kashif1504.


----------



## Seva

thomasvo said:


> Can anybody confirm/deny this?
> Surely thats not true for 189, why else would they send invites to people that have 60+ points but no experience?
> 
> For 190 it depends on the state yes.


if you have 60 points and an assessment of your degree even without job experience you can apply for both 189 and 190.


----------



## sivakumar s s

laura2112 said:


> Hi guys Im new in here
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could help. We lodged our 189 visa application on 11/1/15. We then applied for PCCs and completed our medicals.
> 
> On 2/2/15 we uploaded all the certified evidence. The only thing we are waiting on is the medicals which should get uploaded next week.
> 
> We don't have a case officer yet, does this matter? How long should it take now? Do we need to do anything else? Thanks very much Laura


Expect CO allocation on 50-60 days. you may get it on same day if co is satisfied with your documents provided to claim points.(Direct grant)

Else will take another 3-4 weeks....

Again it depends on case to case...

Wish you to get a speedy grant..


----------



## sivakumar s s

dreamz said:


> Just want to seek your opinions.
> 
> I will be collecting my PCC tomorrow morning & will be uploading it to DIBP via immiaccount & e-mail to Brisbane GSM team. I was thinking of calling them up after my uploading to inform that I had responded to their request of providing PCC and request them to look through my uploaded documents to see if it fits with their requirement. (instead of 'pushing' them for an answer on when can I get my visa grant)


Yeah very well drop a mail.

Please do upload the PCC or any documents in the immi account.

Unless until CO ask you send the copy through mail, Please do not send.

In stead reply to them that you have upload the requested document in IMMI.

all the best

Regarding CALL , please do at least after a week .

But still its your choice and let us know what they said.


----------



## laura2112

Hi Sivakuma ss thank you for your reply, I will keep you updated


----------



## McCheater

Hi guys

I just wonder who are subject to onshore application. Is it possible to apply onshore with tourist visa


----------



## Soumenlaru

*189 Visa application - need some support on section "Previous travel to Australia"*

Hi experts,

I need your help to get a clarification on the below point for 189 visa application.

"Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa? " Not Sure whether I should Say "No" or "Yes" . As it is under section "Previous travel to Australia" and I never travelled to Australia , I felt it should be "No" . But I had visa refusal earlier and I am little confused as the question is under "Previous travel to Australia" but it asks "------or previously applied for a visa?" . could you please help me with this part please.

Thanks
Soumen


----------



## sivakumar s s

prattech said:


> Whether you claim points for experience or not, that's a choice based on how authority assess your work experience and education.
> 
> However, only education can't provide suitable outcome for migration under certain skilled occupation. Technically, people with higher IELTS points or some other points will qualify minimum points but aren't necessary eligible for skilled migration.



*See prattech, you are confused with skill assessment and Visa application.*


Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

Requirements

You might be eligible to apply for this visa if invited. When we sent your letter of invitation, you must also have:

>nominated an occupation that is on the relevant skilled occupation list
>obtained a suitable skills assessment for that occupation
>not yet turned 50 years of age
>achieved the score specified in your letter of invitation based on the factors in the points test
>at least competent English.


----------



## sivakumar s s

prattech said:


> Ohh..I was talking about case of kashif1504 who has NO work experience. You replied to his question that he's eligible. That's why I tried to expalin.
> 
> Your case is totally different from kashif1504.


*He is eligible if he has positive skill assessment, Valid English score and Valid 60 points.

If he got invite, then he need to satisfy the DIBP with relevant documents for those 60 points to VISA GRANT *

Before you apply
To be able to apply for this visa, you must first submit an expression of interest and then be invited through SkillSelect. If you receive an invitation, you will have 60 days to apply online for the visa. During that time, you cannot change the information in your expression of interest.

To submit a complete expression of interest, you must have competent English language skills and a positive skills assessment for your nominated occupation (or Job Ready program, if applicable).

Your visa application is likely to require extensive supporting documents, as listed in the document checklist. Start compiling your documents early in the process, even before you submit your expression of interest.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Soumenlaru said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I need your help to get a clarification on the below point for 189 visa application.
> 
> "Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or previously applied for a visa? " Not Sure whether I should Say "No" or "Yes" . As it is under section "Previous travel to Australia" and I never travelled to Australia , I felt it should be "No" . But I had visa refusal earlier and I am little confused as the question is under "Previous travel to Australia" but it asks "------or previously applied for a visa?" . could you please help me with this part please.
> 
> Thanks
> Soumen


Read the question once again 
"Has this applicant previously travelled to Australia or* previously applied for a visa? "*

ANSWER : YES (if you have visa refusal of AUSTRALIA not other countries)


----------



## VRS

Been a quiet day today, congrats to all the folks who received their visa.
Good luck to the rest.


----------



## dr_max

kashif1504 said:


> I heard from local agents and from some topics here that a minimum of 12 months of work experience is mandatory. Is that true? I am extremely confused about this  I can't even work right now as I am finishing off my degree


Hi Kashif,

I think you need to check with your assessing authority. If you can get a positive skill assessment without any work experience, then you do not have any problem to apply.
ACS is the assessing authority for computer jobs and it requires work experience and even deduct out of your existing experience. However, EA for engineering jobs might have a different system, so check their website and their requirements for skills assessment according to your occupation.

Regards,
Max


----------



## prattech

sivakumar s s said:


> *See prattech, you are confused with skill assessment and Visa application.*
> 
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> 
> Requirements
> 
> You might be eligible to apply for this visa if invited. When we sent your letter of invitation, you must also have:
> 
> >nominated an occupation that is on the relevant skilled occupation list
> >obtained a suitable skills assessment for that occupation
> >not yet turned 50 years of age
> >achieved the score specified in your letter of invitation based on the factors in the points test
> >at least competent English.


I'm not Mr.Sivakumar.


----------



## prattech

sivakumar s s said:


> *He is eligible if he has positive skill assessment, Valid English score and Valid 60 points.
> 
> If he got invite, then he need to satisfy the DIBP with relevant documents for those 60 points to VISA GRANT *
> 
> Before you apply
> To be able to apply for this visa, you must first submit an expression of interest and then be invited through SkillSelect. If you receive an invitation, you will have 60 days to apply online for the visa. During that time, you cannot change the information in your expression of interest.
> 
> To submit a complete expression of interest, you must have competent English language skills and a positive skills assessment for your nominated occupation (or Job Ready program, if applicable).
> 
> Your visa application is likely to require extensive supporting documents, as listed in the document checklist. Start compiling your documents early in the process, even before you submit your expression of interest.



That's what I'm trying to convey. If there is positive skill assessment- eligible.

But skilled migration is a concept where you have worked in a nominated or closely related to nominated occupation.

I'm wondering, how you guys are thinking that with just education, skills assessment would be positive


----------



## blak3

you do the study which related to the nominated position and get assessed as suitable for migration. at least that was the case when i applied. No experience, 60 pts. - 189


----------



## dr_max

prattech said:


> That's what I'm trying to convey. If there is positive skill assessment- eligible.
> 
> But skilled migration is a concept where you have worked in a nominated or closely related to nominated occupation.
> 
> I'm wondering, how you guys are thinking that with just education, skills assessment would be positive


"Skilled" not "Experienced". If you apply for ACS skills assessment and get 0 years of experience but possitive assessment, you can apply if you can statisfy 60 points (189) or 55 points (190).
So, all what we are saying check the assessment authority and its requirements to get a possitive assessment.
I skimmed through EA and I did not see any work experience requirement.


----------



## sivakumar s s

prattech said:


> That's what I'm trying to convey. If there is positive skill assessment- eligible.
> 
> But skilled migration is a concept where you have worked in a nominated or closely related to nominated occupation.
> 
> I'm wondering, how you guys are thinking that with just education, skills assessment would be positive


Dear prattech, 
_
That's Why I said, you are confused with skill assessment and Visa application. If you are still not clear about this, go through this link thoroughly instead of reverting back to us:_ http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/189.aspx

See the previous post by Dr_MAX and Blak. 

*Depend on the assessment authority and its requirements to get a positive assessment .

ONE is eligible to get 189 or 190 PR Visa, if he/she has positive skill assessment, competent English score and Valid 60 points. => results in VISA GRANT 
*


----------



## babajani

prattech said:


> For 189, 2 basic things.
> 
> 1.nominated an occupation that is on the relevant skilled occupation list
> 2.obtained a suitable skills assessment for that occupation
> 
> Skills assessment authorities requires work experience along with education to be assessed.
> 
> I'm not aware of any authority which will provide you suitable/positive assessment for migration under certain occupation without skilled experience.


Hello Dear

A person can get a positive skill assessment based on qualifications only. I know of accountant occupation where one does not need experience to get a positive skill assessment.

Regards


----------



## JonDoe

*What is DIBP email address?*

I need to write to DIBP about my visa form submission. Does anyone have their e-mail ID?


----------



## Raviinc

Congrats VRS on your CO allocation.


----------



## sivakumar s s

JonDoe said:


> I need to write to DIBP about my visa form submission. Does anyone have their e-mail ID?


Dear jon,

If your visa file case crosses over 3 months or at least 60 days can you this mail id

*[email protected]*


For any further queries

Better not to mail them instead there is an enquiry form (online).

General Skilled Migration Post-Lodgement Enquiry Form


_Also without seeing your timeline in signature, unable to suggest for your exact need._


----------



## jyothi318

Hi All,

I am collecting documents for uploading to visa application. My relevant work experience is from Jun 2012 as per ACS. However, the digital certificate in the form-16 has expired for the year 2012-13. Will that be any issue? Also, do i have to upload PDF of form 16 received by the income tax department (it prompts for DOB as password) or take the printout of it get attested and then upload to the visa application?

Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## prattech

blak3 said:


> you do the study which related to the nominated position and get assessed as suitable for migration. at least that was the case when i applied. No experience, 60 pts. - 189





dr_max said:


> "Skilled" not "Experienced". If you apply for ACS skills assessment and get 0 years of experience but possitive assessment, you can apply if you can statisfy 60 points (189) or 55 points (190).
> So, all what we are saying check the assessment authority and its requirements to get a possitive assessment.
> I skimmed through EA and I did not see any work experience requirement.





sivakumar s s said:


> Dear prattech,
> _
> That's Why I said, you are confused with skill assessment and Visa application. If you are still not clear about this, go through this link thoroughly instead of reverting back to us:_ Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)
> 
> See the previous post by Dr_MAX and Blak.
> 
> *Depend on the assessment authority and its requirements to get a positive assessment .
> 
> ONE is eligible to get 189 or 190 PR Visa, if he/she has positive skill assessment, competent English score and Valid 60 points. => results in VISA GRANT
> *





babajani said:


> Hello Dear
> 
> A person can get a positive skill assessment based on qualifications only. I know of accountant occupation where one does not need experience to get a positive skill assessment.
> 
> Regards


This is new addition to my knowledge, thank you all of you.

I'm sorry about confusion as I was thinking work experience makes a person skilled. 

Sorry again, specially Mr.Sivakumar, Mr.thomasvo and Mr.kashif1504 .


----------



## padmayogesh

prattech said:


> This is new addition to my knowledge, thank you all of you.
> 
> I'm sorry about confusion as I was thinking work experience makes a person skilled.
> 
> Sorry again, specially Mr.Sivakumar, Mr.thomasvo and Mr.kashif1504 .


Dear prattech,

What you and others said is also right.

You were commenting keeping ACS assessment body in mind and others their respective assessment body.

For ACS, you need to have experience( depends on how your education and work experience is related), if you have to get your skills assessed.

If your experience is 0 after ACS skill assessment, you can apply visa. But, if your experience is 0 before your ACS assessment (or less than what ACS requires to meet the 'skilled date' ), you cannot, because ACS will not assess with out any work experience.

Regards
Yogesh


----------



## sivakumar s s

jyothi318 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am collecting documents for uploading to visa application. My relevant work experience is from Jun 2012 as per ACS. However, the digital certificate in the form-16 has expired for the year 2012-13. Will that be any issue? Also, do i have to upload PDF of form 16 received by the income tax department (it prompts for DOB as password) or take the printout of it get attested and then upload to the visa application?
> 
> Please clarify. Thanks.


Dear Jyothi, 

Any tax documents in pdf form is fine. Form 16 or tax return 

Even if you dont have tax document for that financial year, can submit paysilps for each quarter.

Also bank statements(if payslips and tax docs are not available)

_
Why to confuse yourself. Is digital certificate is asked by DIBP? Answer you know_


----------



## Archanasetty1717

Hi All,

Query on Tax Documents/Payslips:
ACS validated experience from April 2007 on wards.

*Company 1 - *
Worked from 2005 -2010
Uploaded Tax documents - 2008 -2010, I don't have Tax documents/Payslips for 2005-2008 for which have uploaded Compensation Letters.
Will this pose a problem???

*Company 2 -*
Worked from 2010 -2012
I don't have Tax documents for 2010-2012 for which have uploaded Company's Offer & Relieving Letter.
Will this pose a problem???

*Company 3 -*
Worked from 2012 -2014
Have uploaded Tax documents -(India & Australia) along with Payslips.


Details are as below:-
Subclass:189
ANZSCO Code: 261313 
Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7
Total Points : 60 
Invite Received : 19/Dec/2014 
Visa Lodged - 30/Dec/2014 
PCC - 05/Jan/2015 
Medicals : 31/Dec/2014 
CO Allocation: ??????
Visa Grant : ??????

Please let me know if I need to upload the Tax documents missing and how to get them????


Regards,
Archana


----------



## sivakumar s s

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Please let me know if I need to upload the Tax documents missing and how to get them????
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Archana


No worries. For your previous companies, hope have you uploaded offer letter, relieving letter, appraisal letter (if any).

*What are the documents that helped you to get positive assessment will also going to help here(Visa) *

_Practically speaking I didnt submitted any payslips for my previous companies and also no bank statements, But submitted available tax documents.

Submitted tax documents, last six months payslips for current company only.

However all offer letter, relieving letter, appraisal letter had submitted for proof of employment..._


----------



## kashif1504

dr_max said:


> "Skilled" not "Experienced". If you apply for ACS skills assessment and get 0 years of experience but possitive assessment, you can apply if you can statisfy 60 points (189) or 55 points (190).
> So, all what we are saying check the assessment authority and its requirements to get a possitive assessment.
> I skimmed through EA and I did not see any work experience requirement.



Thank you everyone for the much needed help. I am studying Electrical & Electronic Engineering in Bangladesh and I will be done by the end of this year. My university is ranked as a section 1 category in the Country Education Profile CEP for Bangladesh and so I hope my degree is accepted to Australian equivalency. I would also like to thank all of you who went through all the trouble to clear my confusion. This migration means a lot to me and I'm fully determined to make it there. 

Here are my EXPECTED points:

Age: 25 years = 30 points
IELTS 8.0 = 20 points
Bachelors Degree: 15 points

TOTAL: 65 points


----------



## Ravi_Pune

@VRS... Were you contacted by CO today?? Sheet update says so...


----------



## Archanasetty1717

sivakumar s s said:


> No worries. For your previous companies, hope have you uploaded offer letter, relieving letter, appraisal letter (if any).
> 
> *What are the documents that helped you to get positive assessment will also going to help here(Visa) *
> 
> _Practically speaking I didnt submitted any payslips for my previous companies and also no bank statements, But submitted available tax documents.
> 
> Submitted tax documents, last six months payslips for current company only.
> 
> However all offer letter, relieving letter, appraisal letter had submitted for proof of employment..._


Thank you very much Sivakumar. Appreciate such a quick reply.

Yes have uploaded the Offer letter,Relieving letter & also appraisal letter for all companies I worked for.
Also have submitted available tax documents as stated by you.

Same as you: Submitted tax documents, last six months payslips for current company only.


----------



## kashif1504

I just checked the MSA Booklet from Engineers Australia and it clearly states the assessment of skilled employment an optional service and that too for the purpose of claiming additional migration points.


----------



## From_BD_001

How many points you are claiming for job exp?



Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Query on Tax Documents/Payslips:
> ACS validated experience from April 2007 on wards.
> 
> *Company 1 - *
> Worked from 2005 -2010
> Uploaded Tax documents - 2008 -2010, I don't have Tax documents/Payslips for 2005-2008 for which have uploaded Compensation Letters.
> Will this pose a problem???
> 
> *Company 2 -*
> Worked from 2010 -2012
> I don't have Tax documents for 2010-2012 for which have uploaded Company's Offer & Relieving Letter.
> Will this pose a problem???
> 
> *Company 3 -*
> Worked from 2012 -2014
> Have uploaded Tax documents -(India & Australia) along with Payslips.
> 
> 
> Details are as below:-
> Subclass:189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7
> Total Points : 60
> Invite Received : 19/Dec/2014
> Visa Lodged - 30/Dec/2014
> PCC - 05/Jan/2015
> Medicals : 31/Dec/2014
> CO Allocation: ??????
> Visa Grant : ??????
> 
> Please let me know if I need to upload the Tax documents missing and how to get them????
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Archana


----------



## VRS

Ravi_Pune said:


> @VRS... Were you contacted by CO today?? Sheet update says so...


Arey.... Guess something happened to tracker.


----------



## blak3

i always wondered about this tracker thing.. how does tracking of CO allocations and Visa grants affect any of your visa applications guys?


----------



## vinugan

*Hi guys*

Hello everyone.

I am new to this thread. I am also applying for 189 visa and my status is as below

Eoi: 2nd dec
Invite:5th dec
VISA lodge:23rd dec
pcc 10th January
Medical: 17th Ian

Waiting for update


----------



## VRS

blak3 said:


> i always wondered about this tracker thing.. how does tracking of CO allocations and Visa grants affect any of your visa applications guys?


You know how close you are to achieving your dream!


----------



## VRS

vinugan said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am new to this thread. I am also applying for 189 visa and my status is as below
> 
> Eoi: 2nd dec
> Invite:5th dec
> VISA lodge:23rd dec
> pcc 10th January
> Medical: 17th Ian
> 
> Waiting for update


Welcome Vinugan


----------



## blak3

VRS said:


> You know how close you are to achieving your dream!


how is that? i see more frustrated people and stuff because dibp doesnt seem to follow any pattern.


----------



## VRS

blak3 said:


> how is that? i see more frustrated people and stuff because dibp doesnt seem to follow any pattern.


Getting frustrated is ones own choice


----------



## XINGSINGH

vinugan said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I am new to this thread. I am also applying for 189 visa and my status is as below
> 
> Eoi: 2nd dec
> Invite:5th dec
> VISA lodge:23rd dec
> pcc 10th January
> Medical: 17th Ian
> 
> Waiting for update


Welcome Vinu please update tracker


----------



## VRS

XINGSINGH said:


> Welcome Vinu please update tracker


Give him the link bro


----------



## VRS

blak3 said:


> how is that? i see more frustrated people and stuff because dibp doesnt seem to follow any pattern.


But you know what is being asked, impressive thing is the encouragement you get.... The feel good factors!!


----------



## vinugan

Guys I am finding it tough to update the tracker on safari browser in iPad

I shall update later on desktop


----------



## viju_009

Hello All

I had applied for uk police clearance and I got a a email from them seeking clarification. When I was in uk I committed a traffic offence of over speeding and I was asked pay a fine for 250 gbp, And the code was closed in 2009.

Am anxious if this will be recorded in the pcc given by uk. Even if it does will it have a effect on the co decision for grant. 

Can any one share if this would be an issue and also the co has not asked for uk pcc. My agent assumed that he will ask for one since I lived there for 11 months and advised me to apply. Am thinking of not uploading the uk pcc and just upload Indian pcc and provide uk pcc only if its asked. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tanu26

have submitted my eoi with 60 on 30 jan 2015 in 261111 (business analyst) as i have just looked into the page of occupation ceiling its states that 1576 filled out 1620. will i get invite or not or do i have to wait for to to long? pls shed some light on that.


----------



## VRS

viju_009 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I had applied for uk police clearance and I got a a email from them seeking clarification. When I was in uk I committed a traffic offence of over speeding and I was asked pay a fine for 250 gbp, And the code was closed in 2009.
> 
> Am anxious if this will be recorded in the pcc given by uk. Even if it does will it have a effect on the co decision for grant.
> 
> Can any one share if this would be an issue and also the co has not asked for uk pcc. My agent assumed that he will ask for one since I lived there for 11 months and advised me to apply. Am thinking of not uploading the uk pcc and just upload Indian pcc and provide uk pcc only if its asked.
> 
> Any suggestions?


No, traffic offenses are all small things... Hope you paid off the fine.... It will be no issue, please upload UK PCC before asking.


----------



## VRS

Tanu26 said:


> have submitted my eoi with 60 on 30 jan 2015 in 261111 (business analyst) as i have just looked into the page of occupation ceiling its states that 1576 filled out 1620. will i get invite or not or do i have to wait for to to long? pls shed some light on that.


You will get, stay +


----------



## bym007

VRS said:


> No, traffic offenses are all small things... Hope you paid off the fine.... It will be no issue, please upload UK PCC before asking.


True. Traffic offences are usually not counted as criminal offence, and are not counted in PCC, unless someone is convicted of manslaughter, in which case it will be mentioned in the PCC.

Stay positive and relax. You will be fine.


----------



## anesha

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations anesha,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:


Thk u Siva Kumar) 

Will join u in SA soon)


----------



## Allelockon

I got CO allocated yesterday,requested for more document. However I couldn't upload in my immigration account & it said "The system is currently unavailable." from last night. Did you guy used to have the same problem ?


----------



## _shel

VRS said:


> No, traffic offenses are all small things... Hope you paid off the fine.... It will be no issue, please upload UK PCC before asking.





bym007 said:


> True. Traffic offences are usually not counted as criminal offence, and are not counted in PCC, unless someone is convicted of manslaughter, in which case it will be mentioned in the PCC.
> 
> Stay positive and relax. You will be fine.


 Not necessarily so. In the UK if you denied the offence when the police wrote to or stopped you and went to Court and were found guilty you then have a criminal conviction.


----------



## roro123

Hey guys I recieved grant today... Applied 15/12/2014. Grant 5/02/2015..190NSW SS ..


----------



## XINGSINGH

Allelockon said:


> I got CO allocated yesterday,requested for more document. However I couldn't upload in my immigration account & it said "The system is currently unavailable." from last night. Did you guy used to have the same problem ?


What are your timelines Allen


----------



## XINGSINGH

roro123 said:


> Hey guys I recieved grant today... Applied 15/12/2014. Grant 5/02/2015..190NSW SS ..


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

vinugan said:


> Guys I am finding it tough to update the tracker on safari browser in iPad
> 
> I shall update later on desktop


Yes but please do it


----------



## Allelockon

Congrats roro


----------



## sevnik0202

roro123 said:


> Hey guys I recieved grant today... Applied 15/12/2014. Grant 5/02/2015..190NSW SS ..


Congrats roro123.


----------



## VRS

roro123 said:


> Hey guys I recieved grant today... Applied 15/12/2014. Grant 5/02/2015..190NSW SS ..


Congratulations


----------



## VRS

Allelockon said:


> I got CO allocated yesterday,requested for more document. However I couldn't upload in my immigration account & it said "The system is currently unavailable." from last night. Did you guy used to have the same problem ?


It sometimes happen, will get resolved soon.


----------



## VRS

viju_009 said:


> Hello All
> 
> I had applied for uk police clearance and I got a a email from them seeking clarification. When I was in uk I committed a traffic offence of over speeding and I was asked pay a fine for 250 gbp, And the code was closed in 2009.
> 
> Am anxious if this will be recorded in the pcc given by uk. Even if it does will it have a effect on the co decision for grant.
> 
> Can any one share if this would be an issue and also the co has not asked for uk pcc. My agent assumed that he will ask for one since I lived there for 11 months and advised me to apply. Am thinking of not uploading the uk pcc and just upload Indian pcc and provide uk pcc only if its asked.
> 
> Any suggestions?


What clarification are they seeking from you???


----------



## cantthinkofone

guys need some urgent help, I'm filling up EOI submission form now but got a few problems:

1. on the education section on page 6 of EOI, it asks 

Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?

so are we supposed to provide details of all educational institutions attended, INCLUDING high school? (i ask because i saw some other people on other forums saying they also listed their high school in their EOI)

second question:

my situation is, after high school i went straight to my first year of Bachelors degree, and I did 2 years in a college in Malaysia before transferring to USA. My actual degree was of course obtained from the USA, the first 2 years were just done in order to allow me to transfer for my last 2 years.. no degree or certificate awarded for the initial 2 years.. how do i deal with this in my EOI? Do i just not list the college I attended in Malaysia, and only put the university where I was awarded my degree?

thanks


----------



## Raviinc

vinugan said:


> Guys I am finding it tough to update the tracker on safari browser in iPad
> 
> I shall update later on desktop


I am facing the same problem to update on tracker on my ipad and my desk top crashed. Can anybody help as to how to do it on a Ipad.


----------



## Ishu

I have lodged my application on 4th Dec (189). When you guys think I will get the good news?


----------



## asialanka

Ishu said:


> I have lodged my application on 4th Dec (189). When you guys think I will get the good news?


Hi Ishu.... It has to be very very soon

Hopefully a direct grant for you!!! GoodLuck


----------



## asialanka

cantthinkofone said:


> guys need some urgent help, I'm filling up EOI submission form now but got a few problems:
> 
> 1. on the education section on page 6 of EOI, it asks
> 
> Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?
> 
> so are we supposed to provide details of all educational institutions attended, INCLUDING high school? (i ask because i saw some other people on other forums saying they also listed their high school in their EOI)
> 
> second question:
> 
> my situation is, after high school i went straight to my first year of Bachelors degree, and I did 2 years in a college in Malaysia before transferring to USA. My actual degree was of course obtained from the USA, the first 2 years were just done in order to allow me to transfer for my last 2 years.. no degree or certificate awarded for the initial 2 years.. how do i deal with this in my EOI? Do i just not list the college I attended in Malaysia, and only put the university where I was awarded my degree?
> 
> thanks


Hi

It's about the most relevant qualification done, which is obviously the qualification that was assessed positively by the assessing authority. For an instance if you have completed a degree that made you eligible to apply under a particular SOL, and was assessed by the assessing authority.. then it's the one you must update in your EOI, the rest is optional. If I were you, I'd put only the most relevant one in the EOI and then provide details about the rest of the education during the document submission stage after the VISA lodgment.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Congrats.. n All the best for further steps 



roro123 said:


> Hey guys I recieved grant today... Applied 15/12/2014. Grant 5/02/2015..190NSW SS ..


----------



## cantthinkofone

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> It's about the most relevant qualification done, which is obviously the qualification that was assessed positively by the assessing authority. For an instance if you have completed a degree that made you eligible to apply under a particular SOL, and was assessed by the assessing authority.. then it's the one you must update in your EOI, the rest is optional. If I were you, I'd put only the most relevant one in the EOI and then provide details about the rest of the education during the document submission stage after the VISA lodgment.


hi, thanks for the response. i just submitted my EOI few hours ago, and i just decided to list all my education background from high school up. you think its gonna be ok? (since you said its optional). spent a good few hours doing the EOI and making sure everything is perfect lol.


----------



## asialanka

cantthinkofone said:


> hi, thanks for the response. i just submitted my EOI few hours ago, and i just decided to list all my education background from high school up. you think its gonna be ok? (since you said its optional). spent a good few hours doing the EOI and making sure everything is perfect lol.


Yes, as long as you put the qualification that you claim points it'll be fine and they'll ignore the rest.

And hope you claimed points only for the most relevant one (the one that was assessed and awarded 15 points I believe) and nothing for rest of the qualifications...

And Also hope you tick "no" for the next question (which asked if you possess any Ausee qualifications)

Lol..not to make you scared but just to ensure everything is fine...


----------



## cantthinkofone

asialanka said:


> Yes, as long as you put the qualification that you claim points it'll be fine and they'll ignore the rest.
> 
> And hope you claimed points only for the most relevant one (the one that was assessed and awarded 15 points I believe) and nothing for rest of the qualifications...
> 
> And Also hope you tick "no" for the next question (which asked if you possess any Ausee qualifications)
> 
> Lol..not to make you scared but just to ensure everything is fine...


Yeah, i got age - 25, english - 20 degree - 15. 

when you say "hope i claimed points only for the most relevant one", i think it doesn't really matter because the system sort of calculates the points based on what i selected under "qualifications"? for example, in my case.. i listed 3 educational institutions attended. my high school, one college, and the final university that awarded my degree. for the first 2, under "Qualifications" drop down menu I listed both as "Other- Non AQF qualification" and the 3rd one (where I got my degree) as "Bachelors (Other)". I guess the system automatically awarded me 15 points based on the 3rd one.


----------



## asialanka

cantthinkofone said:


> Yeah, i got age - 25, english - 20 degree - 15.
> 
> when you say "hope i claimed points only for the most relevant one", i think it doesn't really matter because the system sort of calculates the points based on what i selected under "qualifications"? for example, in my case.. i listed 3 educational institutions attended. my high school, one college, and the final university that awarded my degree. for the first 2, under "Qualifications" drop down menu I listed both as "Other- Non AQF qualification" and the 3rd one (where I got my degree) as "Bachelors (Other)". I guess the system automatically awarded me 15 points based on the 3rd one.


Great.. Then That's fine 

One little thing.... Just update your signature too... coz you have left the assessment outcome / date blank


----------



## cantthinkofone

asialanka said:


> Great.. Then That's fine
> 
> One little thing.... Just update your signature too... coz you have left the assessment outcome / date blank


Ah yes.. thanks for reminding me  good luck to you!


----------



## Archanasetty1717

From_BD_001 said:


> How many points you are claiming for job exp?


10 Points


----------



## bym007

ahsan_abbas said:


> It seems to me that I have made an error by not uploading polio vaccination certificate. I thought that as its copy was required by IOM medical center; they would have uploaded it with my medicals. I have already attached all documents except this PVC. And I'm now uploading it right now.
> 
> I have not yet contacted by the CO but as per tracker sheet nearly all of the intended migrants close to my application date are given grants or are contacted by CO.
> 
> Can this be the reason that CO has not made any contact or not gaining direct grant besides being a Pakistani citizen?
> 
> Just curious. Thanks.


Please see my answer on your other thread.


----------



## JonDoe

*Correction through form 1023*

I had by mistake uploaded wrong medical deceleration data for my wife as part of the Visa application data upload. For this I have uploaded a form 1023 to correct the data.

Now when I called the DIAC they mentioned that Form 1023 would be processed by the back end team in a few weeks.

Has anyone faced a similar situation where they uploaded form 1023 for some correction and the DAIC team automatically picked it up for processing?
If yes how long does it normally take for the corrected data to be put up in the ?


----------



## johnchacks

Dears,

I got my visa lodge status as finalized on Dec14(process done through immigration consultant). But not yet received the grant till now. So when I checked with my agent , he said I had received two Skill access outcome. In the intial outcome, my overseas experience was not mentioned. With this outcome he lodged EOI. and one month later Engineers Australia, given an updated outcome with my overseas experience, based on the request follow-up by consultant. And he lodged the new outcome for EOI grant(Visa lodge phase). Now the case officer pointed out this two dissimilarity and requested for senior case officer referral. Senior case officer put it on hold seems to be , eventhough my agent is following up.
Does it will impact my migration plan, iam little worried in the last minutes, as I been prepared for migration , seeing the finalized status.
your feedbacks.
Warm Regards,
John


----------



## ahsan_abbas

Just received an email from DIBP. They are asking for employment evidence even though I have submitted each and every doc required. I have been employed in the same company from 2008 till date. I have submitted bank statements from 2008 till DEC-2009 and couple of pay slips to reflect salary in the period 2010-14. I have been asked to provide bank statement for 2010-14 period. I would hopefully be able to provide it by tomorrow.

Furthermore, they have asked for birth certificate of me and my wife. Now, I have submitted Pakistani National Identity Card copies in place of birth certificate. We do have our birth certificates issued by the hospital but do not have official birth certificates issued by government. So what should I do. Should I now officially prepare our birth certificates from govt. office? Please help.

Furthermore, should I forward these documents in reply to the email by Adelaide Team 23 or should upload it on immi account?

Thanks.


----------



## VRS

Looks like a Visa drought!!


----------



## VRS

Allelockon said:


> I got CO allocated yesterday,requested for more document. However I couldn't upload in my immigration account & it said "The system is currently unavailable." from last night. Did you guy used to have the same problem ?


What additional docs did he ask you for?


----------



## VRS

Ishu said:


> I have lodged my application on 4th Dec (189). When you guys think I will get the good news?


Please come on tracker, you should be good by tomorrow because people who Lodged on 4/12 also got visas. Good luck. Update your time line for better understanding.


----------



## sood2gagan

I have filed my msa with ielts and now I am going for pte exam. Will it going to make any difference during eoi and pr.


----------



## ZHossain

johnchacks said:


> Dears,
> 
> I got my visa lodge status as finalized on Dec14(process done through immigration consultant). But not yet received the grant till now. So when I checked with my agent , he said I had received two Skill access outcome. In the intial outcome, my overseas experience was not mentioned. With this outcome he lodged EOI. and one month later Engineers Australia, given an updated outcome with my overseas experience, based on the request follow-up by consultant. And he lodged the new outcome for EOI grant(Visa lodge phase). Now the case officer pointed out this two dissimilarity and requested for senior case officer referral. Senior case officer put it on hold seems to be , eventhough my agent is following up.
> Does it will impact my migration plan, iam little worried in the last minutes, as I been prepared for migration , seeing the finalized status.
> your feedbacks.
> Warm Regards,
> John


It seems I am on the same boat like you. But in my case although I had the updated assessment letter, I used the previous one's date during visa applicatipn as the date mentioned in EOI. Additionally I just scanned the both assessment letter and attached in immi account keeping the first one first (According to the suggestion of skill select team, actually I emailed them for clarity). Hope everything will be fine by grace of allmighty.


----------



## sivakumar s s

roro123 said:


> Hey guys I recieved grant today... Applied 15/12/2014. Grant 5/02/2015..190NSW SS ..


Many many hearty congratulations roro,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the cheerful moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ishu said:


> I have lodged my application on 4th Dec (189). When you guys think I will get the good news?



lane: Very close call dear..... Ringing bells soon.....


Hopefully a direct grant for you!!! GoodLuck


----------



## sivakumar s s

JonDoe said:


> I had by mistake uploaded wrong medical deceleration data for my wife as part of the Visa application data upload. For this I have uploaded a form 1023 to correct the data.
> 
> Now when I called the DIAC they mentioned that Form 1023 would be processed by the back end team in a few weeks.
> 
> Has anyone faced a similar situation where they uploaded form 1023 for some correction and the DAIC team automatically picked it up for processing?
> If yes how long does it normally take for the corrected data to be put up in the ?


peculiar case dear Jon. Very few might come across.

* Also please do post this in a thread for 1023 or could get a edge in that thread*


----------



## sivakumar s s

johnchacks said:


> Dears,
> 
> I got my visa lodge status as finalized on Dec14(process done through immigration consultant). But not yet received the grant till now. So when I checked with my agent , he said I had received two Skill access outcome. In the intial outcome, my overseas experience was not mentioned. With this outcome he lodged EOI. and one month later Engineers Australia, given an updated outcome with my overseas experience, based on the request follow-up by consultant. And he lodged the new outcome for EOI grant(Visa lodge phase). Now the case officer pointed out this two dissimilarity and requested for senior case officer referral. Senior case officer put it on hold seems to be , eventhough my agent is following up.
> Does it will impact my migration plan, iam little worried in the last minutes, as I been prepared for migration , seeing the finalized status.
> your feedbacks.
> Warm Regards,
> John



Have you contacted them, If not please
do 

*+61 7 31367000*


----------



## sivakumar s s

ahsan_abbas said:


> Just received an email from DIBP. They are asking for employment evidence even though I have submitted each and every doc required. I have been employed in the same company from 2008 till date. I have submitted bank statements from 2008 till DEC-2009 and couple of pay slips to reflect pay in the period 2010-14. I have been asked to provide bank statement for 2010-14 period. I would hopefully be able to provide it by tomorrow.
> 
> Furthermore, they have asked for birth certificate of me and my wife. Now, I have submitted Pakistani National Identity Card copies in place of birth certificate. We do have our birth certificates issued by the hospital but do not have official birth certificates issued by government. So what should I do. Should I now officially prepare our birth certificates from govt. office? Please help.
> 
> Furthermore, should I forward these documents in reply to the email by Adelaide Team 23 or should upload it on immi account?
> 
> Thanks.


Dear ahsan,

DIBP is really helpful.... So don't worry..


1. Employment evidence
hope you have submitted your offer letter, appraisal letter(if any), Relieving letter(if any). If not try to attach it.

In terms of *bank statements get a seal from bank on each page* and upload it. 

2.Birth certificate
Attach available proof with you like NIC, it is good.
Also Instead of getting birth cert form govt. office, *Notarize the available birth cert. from hospital* and upload. Also get a *affidavit for birth certificate from notary or advocate*.

All these will make your case much stronger


all the best


----------



## ahsan_abbas

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear ahsan,
> 
> DIBP is really helpful.... So don't worry..
> 
> 
> 1. Employment evidence
> hope you have submitted your offer letter, appraisal letter(if any), Relieving letter(if any). If not try to attach it.
> 
> In terms of *bank statements get a seal from bank on each page* and upload it.
> 
> 2.Birth certificate
> Attach available proof with you like NIC, it is good.
> Also Instead of getting birth cert form govt. office, *Notarize the available birth cert. from hospital* and upload. Also get a *affidavit for birth certificate from notary or advocate*.
> 
> All these will make your case much stronger
> 
> 
> all the best


Yes I have already submitted my offer and appraisal letters.

Thanks Siva your are always of much help.


----------



## Ishu

VRS said:


> What additional docs did he ask you for?


Thanks VRS, I am already on tracker.


----------



## VRS

sood2gagan said:


> I have filed my msa with ielts and now I am going for pte exam. Will it going to make any difference during eoi and pr.


When you already filed, what is the need for another English test


----------



## dj_Baba

*Links to Tracker*

Hey everyone!

Please include a link to the tracker in your signatures.

*189: http://tinyurl.com/oldpws7*

*190: http://tinyurl.com/nd6lo3s*

Thanks!


----------



## Auzidreamer

Hi,
In my immiAccount,just b4 the documents checklist,next to the name it says.

Person 1 "NAME"Processing: Please wait for the department to contact you>

Is this appearing from the day 1 we lodge the application or it appears when the application is assigned to a Co.

Thx inadvance.
Rgds


----------



## viju_009

VRS said:


> No, traffic offenses are all small things... Hope you paid off the fine.... It will be no issue, please upload UK PCC before asking.


Thanks a lot buddy. Made my day


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi,
> In my immiAccount,just b4 the documents checklist,next to the name it says.
> 
> Person 1 "NAME"Processing: Please wait for the department to contact you>
> 
> Is this appearing from the day 1 we lodge the application or it appears when the application is assigned to a Co.
> 
> Thx inadvance.
> Rgds


From Day 1 dear auzi.....

Once you got grant: it will be like *GRANTED*


----------



## viju_009

_shel said:


> Not necessarily so. In the UK if you denied the offence when the police wrote to or stopped you and went to Court and were found guilty you then have a criminal conviction.


Hi. In my case I did not deny my offence, in fact i pleaded guilty and paid the fees at the court and the case was closed.

My question was whether australians find my over speeding in Uk a criminal offence and hinder my visa process. 

also, what would be written in my PCC>

any ideas?


----------



## Virtuon

Hi Guys,
I lodged all my docs in January, but only now I got some concerns about employment evidence.
My concerns are about ACS deducted experience (in my case it is 4 years, another 3 years are skilled experience) - Do I need to upload payslips for deducted by ACS employment? I have uploaded only for 3 years - the employment which I claim points for and which is stated in my ACS letter after skilled met date.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## viju_009

VRS said:


> What clarification are they seeking from you???


I was of the assumption the traffic is not criminal and i said no criminal records on my name in the application form.

So they wrote back to me, that their records show that my name is in their database and they are giving me an opportunity to correct my form, I promptly replied that yes i was given a speeding ticket and i payed the fine and i called them. they said they have seen my mail and shall process it in few days.


----------



## farhanvayani

Hi guys I am wondering that can I change occupation in EOI as nsw state sponsorship occupation list is coming soon and just wanna make sure if my current occupation won't be in list so I will go for another skil assessment and change in EOI ? Thanks


----------



## XINGSINGH

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi,
> In my immiAccount,just b4 the documents checklist,next to the name it says.
> 
> Person 1 "NAME"Processing: Please wait for the department to contact you>
> 
> Is this appearing from the day 1 we lodge the application or it appears when the application is assigned to a Co.
> 
> Thx inadvance.
> Rgds


Yes


----------



## _shel

viju_009 said:


> Hi. In my case I did not deny my offence, in fact i pleaded guilty and paid the fees at the court and the case was closed.
> 
> My question was whether australians find my over speeding in Uk a criminal offence and hinder my visa process.
> 
> also, what would be written in my PCC>
> 
> any ideas?


 If you went to court it is a criminal offence and should be declared BUT it is not anything that would stop you getting a visa. Its not serious unless it was repeated behaviour and didnt involve imprisonment so dont worry. 

Your UK PCC should say 'LIVE TRACE' or 'NO LIVE TRACE' depending how long ago it was. That indicates there is an offence but it is or is not spent under UK law. 

Someone with no convictions would get 'NO TRACE'


----------



## sivakumar s s

Virtuon said:


> Hi Guys,
> I lodged all my docs in January, but only now I got some concerns about employment evidence.
> My concerns are about ACS deducted experience (in my case it is 4 years, another 3 years are skilled experience) - Do I need to upload payslips for deducted by ACS employment? I have uploaded only for 3 years - the employment which I claim points for and which is stated in my ACS letter after skilled met date.
> Thanks in advance.


Not needed.

But upload all your employment offer letter, appraisal/promotion letters (If any) and relieving letter (if any) and available tax documents(if any)


----------



## sivakumar s s

farhanvayani said:


> Hi guys I am wondering that can I change occupation in EOI as nsw state sponsorship occupation list is coming soon and just wanna make sure if my current occupation won't be in list so I will go for another skil assessment and change in EOI ? Thanks


Changing occupation is EOI is simple work.

But what about Skill assessment? If you have a particular skill assessment of an occupation, then only EOI will work. Without proper assessment wont get invite.


----------



## Auzidreamer

XINGSINGH said:


> Yes


Hi Xingsinggh
Wut do u mean by "Yes"?


----------



## viju_009

_shel said:


> If you went to court it is a criminal offence and should be declared BUT it is not anything that would stop you getting a visa. Its not serious unless it was repeated behaviour and didnt involve imprisonment so dont worry.
> 
> Your UK PCC should say 'LIVE TRACE' or 'NO LIVE TRACE' depending how long ago it was. That indicates there is an offence but it is or is not spent under UK law.
> 
> Someone with no convictions would get 'NO TRACE'


Thanks a lot . So can i assume my letter will say "No Live TRACE"since this incident happened in March 2010?


----------



## XINGSINGH

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi Xingsinggh
> Wut do u mean by "Yes"?


It will change post grant


----------



## mandy2137

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Jyothi,
> 
> Any tax documents in pdf form is fine. Form 16 or tax return
> 
> Even if you dont have tax document for that financial year, can submit paysilps for each quarter.
> 
> Also bank statements(if payslips and tax docs are not available)
> 
> _
> Why to confuse yourself. Is digital certificate is asked by DIBP? Answer you know_


Hi Siva, 

Thanks for donating your impressive information among us.

I have little confusion, I hope you will clear to me with this:

I changed my company Feb 2014 and my salary account remained same with second company as well. But when I see on the bank statement the address is showing my previous company's. Would it be any issue while submitting visa docs?

Thanks again.


----------



## JonDoe

ahsan_abbas said:


> Just received an email from DIBP. They are asking for employment evidence even though I have submitted each and every doc required. I have been employed in the same company from 2008 till date. I have submitted bank statements from 2008 till DEC-2009 and couple of pay slips to reflect salary in the period 2010-14. I have been asked to provide bank statement for 2010-14 period. I would hopefully be able to provide it by tomorrow.
> 
> Furthermore, they have asked for birth certificate of me and my wife. Now, I have submitted Pakistani National Identity Card copies in place of birth certificate. We do have our birth certificates issued by the hospital but do not have official birth certificates issued by government. So what should I do. Should I now officially prepare our birth certificates from govt. office? Please help.
> 
> Furthermore, should I forward these documents in reply to the email by Adelaide Team 23 or should upload it on immi account?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Ahsan
Could you please let me know the e-mail address of DIBP from which you received a letter? I have been looking for an email contact address but have not been able to get one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sivakumar s s

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Thanks for donating your impressive information among us.
> 
> I have little confusion, I hope you will clear to me with this:
> 
> I changed my company Feb 2014 and my salaryaccount remained same with second company as well. But when I see on the bank statement the address is showing my previous company's. Would it be any issue while submitting visa docs?
> 
> Thanks again.


Dear mandy,

Appreciate your enthusiasm....

Ideally please do change you bank statement address to your home address.

Or

Take two statements 

1. first take until before feb 2014 with the older address and get seal from the bank. Hope you have credited amount from the previous company.

2. Then change bank statement address to your current company address and take bank statement to till date.... Assume you have credited amount from the current company.


*Main thing is that you have to submit enough proof for your claims for each employment which ease your case with CO.*


----------



## mandy2137

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear mandy,
> 
> Appreciate your enthusiasm....
> 
> Ideally please do change you bank statement address to your home address.
> 
> Or
> 
> Take two statements
> 
> 1. first take until before feb 2014 with the older address and get seal from the bank. Hope you have credited amount from the previous company.
> 
> 2. Then change bank statement address to your current company address and take bank statement to till date.... Assume you have credited amount from the current company.
> 
> 
> *Main thing is that you have to submit enough proof for your claims for each employment which ease your case with CO.*


Thanks Siva, 

If I change the current address to home address, wouldn't be any problem? 

Regards


----------



## sivakumar s s

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks Siva,
> 
> If I change the current address to home address, wouldn't be any problem?
> 
> Regards


No problem at all...

*Important documents in priority for Salaried payment for each employment *

1. Tax documents like form 16 or tax return each year.

2. If #1 is not available then provide payslips for each quarter per year.

3. if #1 and #2 are not available then go for bank statements....


of course for current company alone, upload last six months payslips


----------



## mandy2137

sivakumar s s said:


> No problem at all...
> 
> *Important documents in priority for Salaried payment for each employment *
> 
> 1. Tax documents like form 16 or tax return each year.
> 
> 2. If #1 is not available then provide payslips for each quarter per year.
> 
> 3. if #1 and #2 are not available then go for bank statements....
> 
> 
> of course for current company alone, upload last six months payslips


Thanks for detailed information. 

Little more help needed, Acs has deducted 2 (2010-2012)years of mine experience, now do I will have to submit docs since 2012 to till date? 

Regards


----------



## _shel

viju_009 said:


> Thanks a lot . So can i assume my letter will say "No Live TRACE"since this incident happened in March 2010?


 Yes, in the UK it is spent. Meaning you do not need to declare it (in the UK) when applying for jobs etc Unless for protected jobs like social work. 

It should state no live trace which is good as it shows no further convictions since then. 

I wouldn't worry about it. Mine said no live trace due to me being a tearaway when I was a teenager for offences more serious than speeding. I got my visa fine.


----------



## VRS

5/Feb/2015:

190- 4 Grants
189- 3 Grants


----------



## sivakumar s s

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks for detailed information.
> 
> Little more help needed, Acs has deducted 2 (2010-2012)years of mine experience, now do I will have to submit docs since 2012 to till date?
> 
> Regards


Dear Mandy,

It is not required to submit documents for those deducted years, But personally I feel there is no harm in submitting critical documents like tax docs, offer, relieving, appraisal etc. Uploading bank statements and payslips will be more tiring one. Not needed even.


But make sure in EOI that mark those deducted years as IRRELEVANT
and other skilled experienced years as RELEVANT.


----------



## VRS

5/Feb/2015:

189- 6 Grants
190- 4 Grants

CO Contacts- 2 (189)


----------



## mandy2137

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Mandy,
> 
> It is not required to submit documents for those deducted years, But personally I feel there is no harm in submitting critical documents like tax docs, offer, relieving, appraisal etc. Uploading bank statements and payslips will be more tiring one. Not needed even.
> 
> 
> But make sure in EOI that mark those deducted years as IRRELEVANT
> and other skilled experienced years as RELEVANT.


Roger that.

Unfortunately my salary is not that level, don't have tax docs, so I have to go with salary slips, bank statements.

Thanks my dear Siva....

Regards


----------



## BretSavage

VRS said:


> 5/Feb/2015:
> 
> 189- 6 Grants
> 190- 4 Grants
> 
> CO Contacts- 2 (189)


You got grant......tracker says so....:confused2::confused2:


----------



## mahbubul

sivakumar s s said:


> No problem at all...
> 
> *Important documents in priority for Salaried payment for each employment *
> 
> 1. Tax documents like form 16 or tax return each year.
> 
> 2. If #1 is not available then provide payslips for each quarter per year.
> 
> 3. if #1 and #2 are not available then go for bank statements....
> 
> 
> of course for current company alone, upload last six months payslips


Hi Shiva,

You are an encyclopedia for us. Its a good job. I relay appreciate this kind of activity. Now I have a dough about the bank statement. Let me explain my situation:

I worked in three different company in three different country. I worked 3 years in Saudi Arabia since 2003 to 2005. Then from 2006 to 2010 I worked in UAE. After then From 2011 till now I am working in Qatar. With my current company I can manage everything. But with my previous companies, I have only Experience certificate and contact papers. I can not get any kind of salary statement or bank statement from those country. in this circumstance which paper I shell produce to DIBP Please advise.


----------



## VRS

BretSavage said:


> You got grant......tracker says so....:confused2::confused2:


Me, may be tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## VRS

viju_009 said:


> Thanks a lot . So can i assume my letter will say "No Live TRACE"since this incident happened in March 2010?


Yes


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hey VRS... some one is really wanting you to get grant since long time...  your entry has been updated many times with information you were not aware of.. 



VRS said:


> Me, may be tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## jyothi318

Hi All,

Please confirm if we can submit the same documents attested and uploaded for ACS for Visa application as well.

My Birth certificate affidavit is dated around 2006 but I got it attested to submit for ACS in Nov 2013. Similarly, Engineering marks sheets and offer letter documents that i submitted for ACS were also attested in Nov 2013.

Can I submit the same documents with that attestation date for Visa application? Rest of the documents as marriage certificate, etc I will get them attested shortly. Is this fine or do I have to get a new affidavit and get them attested for visa application?

Thanks.


----------



## VRS

jyothi318 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please confirm if we can submit the same documents attested and uploaded for ACS for Visa application as well.
> 
> My Birth certificate affidavit is dated around 2006 but I got it attested to submit for ACS in Nov 2013. Similarly, Engineering marks sheets and offer letter documents that i submitted for ACS were also attested in Nov 2013.
> 
> Can I submit the same documents with that attestation date for Visa application? Rest of the documents as marriage certificate, etc I will get them attested shortly. Is this fine or do I have to get a new affidavit and get them attested for visa application?
> 
> Thanks.


Visa docs need not be attested. Original should just be scanned. Only skills assessing bodies ask for notary/attestation.


----------



## VRS

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hey VRS... some one is really wanting you to get grant since long time...  your entry has been updated many times with information you were not aware of..


I just checked tracker, it's wrong, someone is just playing games. I am not able to edit on phone. Someone please change it normal.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mandy2137 said:


> Roger that.
> 
> Unfortunately my salary is not that level, don't have tax docs, so I have to go with salary slips, bank statements.
> 
> Thanks my dear Siva....
> 
> Regards


So you never submitted even 'Nil' tax return?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mahbubul said:


> Hi Shiva,
> 
> You are an encyclopedia for us. Its a good job. I relay appreciate this kind of activity. Now I have a dough about the bank statement. Let me explain my situation:
> 
> I worked in three different company in three different country. I worked 3 years in Saudi Arabia since 2003 to 2005. Then from 2006 to 2010 I worked in UAE. After then From 2011 till now I am working in Qatar. With my current company I can manage everything. But with my previous companies, I have only Experience certificate and contact papers. I can not get any kind of salary statement or bank statement from those country. in this circumstance which paper I shell produce to DIBP Please advise.


Any bank statement that you can manage to get showing salary credit? Try contacting the banks.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jyothi318 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please confirm if we can submit the same documents attested and uploaded for ACS for Visa application as well.
> 
> My Birth certificate affidavit is dated around 2006 but I got it attested to submit for ACS in Nov 2013. Similarly, Engineering marks sheets and offer letter documents that i submitted for ACS were also attested in Nov 2013.
> 
> Can I submit the same documents with that attestation date for Visa application? Rest of the documents as marriage certificate, etc I will get them attested shortly. Is this fine or do I have to get a new affidavit and get them attested for visa application?
> 
> Thanks.


Absolutely yes, an attestation just verifies a true copy, and not to its expiry. 

If you are getting it done from a Notary Public then sometimes they will mention, on the document which they have certified, when their commission is expiring. If this is the case with your attestation then I won't recommend using your copies after your Notary Public's commission expires. 2013 is not so long ago. You should not face any problem having used your 2013 attested copies.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

VRS said:


> Visa docs need not be attested. Original should just be scanned. Only skills assessing bodies ask for notary/attestation.


wrong.

There are two simple rules:

1) Coloured Originals -> Colour scan -> Upload.
2) B/W Originals -> Get Attested/Notarized -> Colour scan -> Upload.

Max


----------



## jyothi318

Thanks a lot for the clarification.


----------



## akshya

*PCC for Discontinuous Period*

Dear friends,

I went to S.Korea in October 2012 and stayed there for one and half month and came back to India.

After living in India for almost two months, I went back in Feb 2013 to Nepal again and remained there for 5 months and came to India.

Again after living in for one and half month I went back in August 2013 to Nepal and lived there for two and a half month before coming back to India in November.

Now this makes almost nine month stay in S.Korea but the time between my first entry to last entry in S. Korea is little more than One year.

Friends, please guide me that in this situation, do I need any police clearance certificate from South Korea.

Many Thanks.


----------



## mandy2137

MaxTheWolf said:


> So you never submitted even 'Nil' tax return?


No, I did never... should I have?


----------



## sivakumar s s

mandy2137 said:


> No, I did never... should I have?


No worries mandy for not filling tax docs in India.

I Wish you to fill Tax doc in OZ in near future.....:second:

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

akshya said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I went to S.Korea in October 2012 and stayed there for one and half month and came back to India.
> 
> After living in India for almost two months, I went back in Feb 2013 to Nepal again and remained there for 5 months and came to India.
> 
> Again after living in for one and half month I went back in August 2013 to Nepal and lived there for two and a half month before coming back to India in November.
> 
> Now this makes almost nine month stay in S.Korea but the time between my first entry to last entry in S. Korea is little more than One year.
> 
> Friends, please guide me that in this situation, do I need any police clearance certificate from South Korea.
> 
> Many Thanks.


Both INDIA PCC and South korea PCC is required for you.


It is required for any stay in any country over 12 months in a single instance or accumulated since turning 16 years of age.


----------



## sivakumar s s

mahbubul said:


> Hi Shiva,
> 
> You are an encyclopedia for us. Its a good job. I relay appreciate this kind of activity. Now I have a dough about the bank statement. Let me explain my situation:
> 
> I worked in three different company in three different country. I worked 3 years in Saudi Arabia since 2003 to 2005. Then from 2006 to 2010 I worked in UAE. After then From 2011 till now I am working in Qatar. With my current company I can manage everything. But with my previous companies, I have only Experience certificate and contact papers. I can not get any kind of salary statement or bank statement from those country. in this circumstance which paper I shell produce to DIBP Please advise.


The supporting documents for employment evidence which you submitted during your skill assessment is going to help you in visa application.

Bank statements are not mandatory, It just support you salaried employment.


As, I am aware you might not have tax docs for these companies..... So

Do you have any salary slips for your previous companies? or
Do you have any bank passbook?

Two options dear:

Try to get consolidated salary certificate from previous companies

or 

try to get bank statement for those period...

All the best


----------



## Archanasetty1717

Hi All,

Query is regarding PCC. 
I stayed in the below dates in USA,should I get the US PCC done as everyone knows that it takes time.

4-Oct-2008 to 19-Dec-2008[2.5 months]
4-May-2010 to 27-Jan-2011[9 months]

Filed for Subclass 189 with 60 points(261313) on 30-Dec-2014.


Regards,
Archana YR


----------



## BretSavage

akshya said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I went to S.Korea in October 2012 and stayed there for one and half month and came back to India.
> 
> After living in India for almost two months, I went back in Feb 2013 to Nepal again and remained there for 5 months and came to India.
> 
> Again after living in for one and half month I went back in August 2013 to Nepal and lived there for two and a half month before coming back to India in November.
> 
> Now this makes almost nine month stay in S.Korea but the time between my first entry to last entry in S. Korea is little more than One year.
> 
> Friends, please guide me that in this situation, do I need any police clearance certificate from South Korea.
> 
> Many Thanks.


you said you lived in South Korea for 1.5 months....then in Nepal for about 7.5 months....so why you need PCC from South Korea....it says total of 1 year or more in a country.

Initial entry and and last entry doesnt make difference as total was less then 12 months...and you travelled in and out of the country


----------



## mahbubul

sivakumar s s said:


> The supporting documents for employment evidence which you submitted during your skill assessment is going to help you in visa application.
> 
> Bank statements are not mandatory, It just support you salaried employment.
> 
> 
> As, I am aware you might not have tax docs for these companies..... So
> 
> Do you have any salary slips for your previous companies? or
> Do you have any bank passbook?
> 
> Two options dear:
> 
> Try to get consolidated salary certificate from previous companies
> 
> or
> 
> try to get bank statement for those period...
> 
> All the best


Thank you dear for you quick response. It will be very difficult to get consolidated salary certificate or bank statement for those period at least from Saudi Arabia. Is there anything like self deceleration or colleague reference I can provide? I can manage those from UAE but from Saudi, it will be not possible. Please I need your advise to guide me in proper direction.


----------



## mandy2137

sivakumar s s said:


> No worries mandy for not filling tax docs in India.
> 
> I Wish you to fill Tax doc in OZ in near future.....:second:
> 
> All the best


Definitely my friend I will do. I wasn't aware of these and also as I said that my salary was not tax level. 

Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## sweetmann27

*quick ques*

One quick question---I submitted my EOI on 16th dec, but now i want to change something in it.Will submission date change or will it remain same as earlier if i update anything


----------



## VRS

Congrats Thomasvo!!


----------



## dj_Baba

*Update on Allocation Dates*

Greetings!

DIBP has updated the allocation dates on its website.
This information was last updated on 6 February 2015 and the next update will occur in early March 2015.

GSM SkillSelect allocation information
Priority processing information for GSM SkillSelect applications

189 Skilled – Independent--------19 November 2014(Group 4)
190 Skilled – Nominated--------15 December 2014(Group 3)
489 Skilled – Regional--------15 December 2014(Group 3)	19 November 2014(Group 4)

Cheers!


----------



## sweetmann27

Can you Please explain what is this allocation information...


----------



## dj_Baba

sweetmann27 said:


> Can you Please explain what is this allocation information...


Gives us an idea as to which applicants can expect a contact from DIBP. For Visa subclass 190, the department has allocated files lodged as earliest as December 15th. November 17th for subclass 189.

Thanks to our tracker though, we know that a December 25th subclass 190 file was allocated and visa granted. The date is around December 10th for subclass 189


----------



## sweetmann27

Hi,

Need some clarification while filling up the EOI.

Do we need to mention actual experience date of particular company in experice details of EOI or what the expereince mentioned by ACS,should we mention that?

For e.g

The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled

level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 



Dates: 04/07 - 10/11 (4yrs 6mths) 

Position: SENIOR ASSOCIATE 

Employer: GENPACT 

Country: INDIA 

Dates: 12/11 - 11/14 (2yrs 11mths) 

Position: ASSISTANT CONSULTANT 

Employer: TATA CONSULTANCY SERVICES 

Country: INDIA

What should i fill up,deduction experince or what..

I have already filled total exp in EOI means not as per skill assesment,shall i change it or keep it as it is



please advise.

Thanks
Manju


----------



## rajibbd15

dj_Baba said:


> Gives us an idea as to which applicants can expect a contact from DIBP. For Visa subclass 190, the department has allocated files lodged as earliest as December 15th. November 17th for subclass 189.
> 
> Thanks to our tracker though, we know that a December 25th subclass 190 file was allocated and visa granted. The date is around December 10th for subclass 189


Hi Mate,

Thanks for the information. But I am bit confused, please see my timeline in my signature. When I expect my CO allocation?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Allelockon

Hi guys, really need your help on this one. 
I got CO allocated 3 days ago asking for more evidence.I already have the document but couldn't upload them on my immigration account as it always said "The system is currently unavailable" when I clicked the upload button. So I try to call them via 131881 since then, everytime I waited like 30mins but still couldn't talk to the officer . I sent the document via email to my CO adelaide team 6 yesterday & decided to wait for their reply (7 working days).

Anyone have the phone No. of adelaide team 6 ? just in case they dont reply my email.

Thanks


----------



## chawla_amit83

someone's messed up the tracker... what's the status for today?


----------



## dj_Baba

rajibbd15 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Thanks for the information. But I am bit confused, please see my timeline in my signature. When I expect my CO allocation?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It just gives us a general idea of which applications are currently being processed by DIBP. Individual cases differ from each other and final allocation depends on a number of factors. Not taking any process slowing factors into consideration, you can expect to hear from Immi in the next days. All the best mate!


----------



## dj_Baba

Allelockon said:


> Hi guys, really need your help on this one.
> I got CO allocated 3 days ago asking for more evidence.I already have the document but couldn't upload them on my immigration account as it always said "The system is currently unavailable" when I clicked the upload button. So I try to call them via 131881 since then, everytime I waited like 30mins but still couldn't talk to the officer . I sent the document via email to my CO adelaide team 6 yesterday & decided to wait for their reply (7 working days).
> 
> Anyone have the phone No. of adelaide team 6 ? just in case they dont reply my email.
> 
> Thanks


. If you have already emailed the requested document, you need not upload it. If you still want to, try using a different browser, it works for me sometimes. Call the team early next week. Their number should be on the email you received. Or Wait for someone to share the contact number. Siva is our Encyclopedia here


----------



## sweetmann27

Hi,

What would the correct answer for this question while doing EOI

Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?* Help for Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?


----------



## dj_Baba

sweetmann27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What would the correct answer for this question while doing EOI
> 
> Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?* Help for Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?


You can always answer yes, the visa you receive is unconditional.
With regards to your experience listing, mention the complete experience.


----------



## asialanka

sweetmann27 said:


> One quick question---I submitted my EOI on 16th dec, but now i want to change something in it.Will submission date change or will it remain same as earlier if i update anything


Hi 

Once EOI is submitted you cannot change anything in it.

What sort of information you need to change? 

If it's not material (meaning the change does not have any impact on your points calculation) then you can make that amendment at the VISA process 

If it's material then better let the subsequent Invitation expire ,or raise a fresh EOI (FYI; raising a second EOI while having the first one active is not a recommended method by dibp)... Also see if there's a way to delete the existing EOI which I am not sure of


----------



## blak3

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Once EOI is submitted you cannot change anything in it.
> 
> What sort of information you need to change?
> 
> If it's not material (meaning the change does not have any impact on your points calculation) then you can make that amendment at the VISA process
> 
> If it's material then better let the subsequent Invitation expire ,or raise a fresh EOI (FYI; raising a second EOI while having the first one active is not a recommended method by dibp)... Also see if there's a way to delete the existing EOI which I am not sure of


You can edit EOI prior to invitation. The EOI is locked when the invite has been sent and any changes will have to be made in the visa application.
You can make changes before the Invite.


----------



## dj_Baba

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Once EOI is submitted you cannot change anything in it.
> 
> What sort of information you need to change?
> 
> If it's not material (meaning the change does not have any impact on your points calculation) then you can make that amendment at the VISA process
> 
> If it's material then better let the subsequent Invitation expire ,or raise a fresh EOI (FYI; raising a second EOI while having the first one active is not a recommended method by dibp)... Also see if there's a way to delete the existing EOI which I am not sure of


That is incorrect. Information in the EOI can be changed anytime before it gets suspended, which happens after a visa invitation is issued. Feel free to make changes in the EOI if required, but in case of state nomination, the state must be informed if EOI is updated.

Good luck.


----------



## akshya

Dear, as I mentioned previously that my cumulative stay is nine months, but it is between one year period.


----------



## sweetmann27

But someone suggested me that mention the experience as per skill assesment, i earlier filled up complete exp not i am planning to update it. what do u say?


----------



## sevnik0202

sweetmann27 said:


> One quick question---I submitted my EOI on 16th dec, but now i want to change something in it.Will submission date change or will it remain same as earlier if i update anything


If your points change the date will change else not.


----------



## asialanka

sweetmann27 said:


> But someone suggested me that mention the experience as per skill assesment, i earlier filled up complete exp not i am planning to update it. what do u say?


 Yes. Better follows the way it was mentioned in the skills assessment (If you got a positive assessment for your experience) and mark as relevant to claim points.

Then put the rest (of the experience) and mark as not relevant (to not claim points)

But no harm in stating the experience in any manner as long as it does not conflict with your skills (experience) assessment and you have evidence to prove it


----------



## Raviinc

Grants seem to be stuck at 4th dec.


----------



## akshya

sivakumar s s said:


> Both INDIA PCC and South korea PCC is required for you.
> 
> 
> It is required for any stay in any country over 12 months in a single instance or accumulated since turning 16 years of age.


Dear, as I mentioned previously that my cumulative stay is nine months, but it is between one year period.

Do I need PCC in this case as well ?


----------



## VRS

allelockon said:


> hi guys, really need your help on this one.
> I got co allocated 3 days ago asking for more evidence.i already have the document but couldn't upload them on my immigration account as it always said "the system is currently unavailable" when i clicked the upload button. So i try to call them via 131881 since then, everytime i waited like 30mins but still couldn't talk to the officer . I sent the document via email to my co adelaide team 6 yesterday & decided to wait for their reply (7 working days).
> 
> Anyone have the phone no. Of adelaide team 6 ? Just in case they dont reply my email.
> 
> Thanks


+61731367000


----------



## mehul.dalki

NSW has released their occupation list for the year 2015

check out the link below for details,

NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Grants seem to be stuck at 4th dec.


Yes, next 3-4 days applications in the next week hopefully!


----------



## gurpreetsm

*Got a Golden Mail*

I got my golden mail today. 

It was a long wait as my application was in since 26th October and I started sending status check mail to DIBP from 20th January. 

Its a strange feeling today. I can't believe that the wait is over 

It was a Direct Grant after wait of 103 days.

Thanks for all the help this forum has given me. I really appreciate it. 

Good Luck for all, I am sure your wait will be over soon.


----------



## mehul.dalki

gurpreetsm said:


> I got my golden mail today.
> 
> It was a long wait as my application was in since 26th October and I started sending status check mail to DIBP from 20th January.
> 
> Its a strange feeling today. I can't believe that the wait is over
> 
> It was a Direct Grant after wait of 103 days.
> 
> Thanks for all the help this forum has given me. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Good Luck for all, I am sure your wait will be over soon.


Congrats Gurpreetsm,

Enjoy the golden moments!!!!!!!!!!!!!

regards,

Mehul


----------



## VRS

gurpreetsm said:


> I got my golden mail today.
> 
> It was a long wait as my application was in since 26th October and I started sending status check mail to DIBP from 20th January.
> 
> Its a strange feeling today. I can't believe that the wait is over
> 
> It was a Direct Grant after wait of 103 days.
> 
> Thanks for all the help this forum has given me. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Good Luck for all, I am sure your wait will be over soon.


Congrats to you!


----------



## lakshmim_84

gurpreetsm said:


> I got my golden mail today.
> 
> It was a long wait as my application was in since 26th October and I started sending status check mail to DIBP from 20th January.
> 
> Its a strange feeling today. I can't believe that the wait is over
> 
> It was a Direct Grant after wait of 103 days.
> 
> Thanks for all the help this forum has given me. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Good Luck for all, I am sure your wait will be over soon.


Congrats. All the best for the future steps.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mandy2137 said:


> No, I did never... should I have?


umm.. It is not a problem or something to worry about, but it is always good to submit 'Nil' return if you are working. It is something recommendatory, not mandatory.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sweetmann27 said:


> One quick question---I submitted my EOI on 16th dec, but now i want to change something in it.Will submission date change or will it remain same as earlier if i update anything


If the total of your points change then yes, your submission date will change, otherwise it will not.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sweetmann27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need some clarification while filling up the EOI.
> 
> Do we need to mention actual experience date of particular company in experice details of EOI or what the expereince mentioned by ACS,should we mention that?
> 
> For e.g
> 
> The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> 
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 04/07 - 10/11 (4yrs 6mths)
> 
> Position: SENIOR ASSOCIATE
> 
> Employer: GENPACT
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/11 - 11/14 (2yrs 11mths)
> 
> Position: ASSISTANT CONSULTANT
> 
> Employer: TATA CONSULTANCY SERVICES
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> What should i fill up,deduction experince or what..
> 
> I have already filled total exp in EOI means not as per skill assesment,shall i change it or keep it as it is
> 
> 
> 
> please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> Manju


You have to fill your experience exactly as mentioned in your ACS letter. There is no question of whether you should, the answer is you must.

Example, worked for XYZ from 1/Jan/2014 until 31/Dec/2014. ACS assessment finds that this experience after June 2014 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled employment level, then you break the experience into two parts. XYZ - 1/Jan/2014 until 31/May/2014 - Irrelevant and XYZ - 1/Jun/2014 until 31/Dec/2015 - Relevant.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sweetmann27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What would the correct answer for this question while doing EOI
> 
> Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?* Help for Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?


The major Australian capital cities are the capitals of the 8 states in Australia, ex. Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, Canberra, Hobart, Darwin, etc. Are you willing to live outsides these cities? I was. So I filled in as a 'Yes'.  

Now the question is, Are you?

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

gurpreetsm said:


> I got my golden mail today.
> 
> It was a long wait as my application was in since 26th October and I started sending status check mail to DIBP from 20th January.
> 
> Its a strange feeling today. I can't believe that the wait is over
> 
> It was a Direct Grant after wait of 103 days.
> 
> Thanks for all the help this forum has given me. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Good Luck for all, I am sure your wait will be over soon.


Congrats matey!


----------



## asialanka

mehul.dalki said:


> NSW has released their occupation list for the year 2015
> 
> check out the link below for details,
> 
> NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales


Thanks a lot for sharing this


----------



## sevnik0202

gurpreetsm said:


> I got my golden mail today.
> 
> It was a long wait as my application was in since 26th October and I started sending status check mail to DIBP from 20th January.
> 
> Its a strange feeling today. I can't believe that the wait is over
> 
> It was a Direct Grant after wait of 103 days.
> 
> Thanks for all the help this forum has given me. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Good Luck for all, I am sure your wait will be over soon.


Congrats mate.


----------



## farishkj

Hey guys I'm getting my pcc on Sunday. A I need to do is scan and upload it?


----------



## sivakumar s s

mahbubul said:


> Thank you dear for you quick response. It will be very difficult to get consolidated salarycertificate or bank statement for those period at least from Saudi Arabia. Is there anything like self deceleration or colleague reference I can provide? I can manage those from UAE but from Saudi, it will be not possible. Please I need your advise to guide me in proper direction.


Hi fine,

Have u submitted any statutory declaration for skill assessment (EA) for your saudi employment.
If so , use the same here also.....


----------



## e406

Hi guys,

It seems that 189 gets into DEC.4. Feel a little bit worried since I elodge on DEC 1 but no information is received.

How many days do i need to wait for the good news?


----------



## jyothi318

Hi Friends,

How will I know where to undergo the medical tests and what tests are required? Please provide the required information. I am from Hyderabad, India.

Thanks.


----------



## asialanka

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> How will I know where to undergo the medical tests and what tests are required? Please provide the required information. I am from Hyderabad, India.
> 
> Thanks.[/QUOTE
> 
> accredited hospitals are listed on immi site
> 
> Once you lodged your VISA, the next step is to arrange your health checks which are all online and will be shown on your VISA application screen
> 
> You can even start the health checks under "my health declarations" before lodging VISAs if you wish
> 
> However, for all these matters you must first submit your EOI and get an invitation


----------



## cgsaipradeep

Guys got Golden mail today. Yahhhooooooooo.
VRS AND SIVA THANKS A LOT FOR UR SUPPORT.


----------



## asialanka

e406 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It seems that 189 gets into DEC.4. Feel a little bit worried since I elodge on DEC 1 but no information is received.
> 
> How many days do i need to wait for the good news?


Wait for few more days and call / email them 

Please also update yourself on the tracker and create a signature, for the forum members to understand your status better


----------



## cgsaipradeep

Applied on 26-Dec-14. Grant received on 6th Feb 15.


----------



## asialanka

cgsaipradeep said:


> Guys got Golden mail today. Yahhhooooooooo.
> VRS AND SIVA THANKS A LOT FOR UR SUPPORT.


Fantastic news!!! May all your dreams come true in the dream destination


----------



## asialanka

cgsaipradeep said:


> Applied on 26-Dec-14. Grant received on 6th Feb 15.


Congratz.... unbelievably fast!!! ...... pack up and get ready mate


----------



## asialanka

farishkj said:


> Hey guys I'm getting my pcc on Sunday. A I need to do is scan and upload it?


Yes color scan it and upload it under "Character, Evidence of >Overseas Police Clearance >


----------



## farishkj

asialanka said:


> Yes color scan it and upload it under "Character, Evidence of >Overseas Police Clearance >


Thank you so much for your help. Appreciated


----------



## jyothi318

asialanka said:


> jyothi318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> How will I know where to undergo the medical tests and what tests are required? Please provide the required information. I am from Hyderabad, India.
> 
> Thanks.[/QUOTE
> 
> accredited hospitals are listed on immi site
> 
> Once you lodged your VISA, the next step is to arrange your health checks which are all online and will be shown on your VISA application screen
> 
> You can even start the health checks under "my health declarations" before lodging VISAs if you wish
> 
> However, for all these matters you must first submit your EOI and get an invitation
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Could you please provide clarification for these 2 queries as well.
> 1) Will fibroid and being slight diabetic be an issue to receive a grant?
> 2) In the Visa tracker I have seen people submitting form 80, 1221 and 1223. What is the criterion to submit these forms?
Click to expand...


----------



## ctgkhaled

Dear seniors, I am preparing for subclass 189/190. I completed my degree from university of Greenwich UK. The degree, BEng (Hons) Electrical and Electronic Engineering, is accredited by IET,UK for both CEng and IEng. My questions is how many points I can claim for this degree, 10 or 15. I have not done master's though. Is any one here is/was of same situation. Please share your experience. Thanks


----------



## asialanka

jyothi318 said:


> asialanka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Could you please provide clarification for these 2 queries as well.
> 1) Will fibroid and being slight diabetic be an issue to receive a grant?
> 2) In the Visa tracker I have seen people submitting form 80, 1221 and 1223. What is the criterion to submit these forms?
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I strongly believe these 2 will not have any adverse impact on your VISA eligibility (hope knowledgeable forum members may correct this if wrong)
> 
> 2)
> 1221: Additional personal particulars information - i.e if you are adding dependents (who are over 18 years old)
> 
> 80: character assessment which all applicants must submit (but sometimes CO may not ask)
> 
> 1223: there's no such form required for migration
Click to expand...


----------



## Raviinc

looks like for the moment the grant meter is stuck at 4th DEC.


----------



## Pooh

*wow*



cgsaipradeep said:


> Guys got Golden mail today. Yahhhooooooooo.
> VRS AND SIVA THANKS A LOT FOR UR SUPPORT.


Congratulations mate!! :rockon:arty: its a fast grant for you! Lucky........!!!
And gurupreetsm too!


----------



## lazzyfellow

Hi experts, 
With great surprise I received direct grant letter today for me and my wife. But in my immi account application status showing "in progress". Checked with VEVO, and found everything ok. Feeling confused. Should I send a email for account status? My IED january 16, 2016. My time line as follows:

Invitation received: 27 October 2014 for 189
Applied: 20th November 2014
Medical: 13th January 2015
PCC bangladesh: 3rd February 2015
CO allocation: None
grant email: 6th February 2015


----------



## makethingshappen

cgsaipradeep said:


> Applied on 26-Dec-14. Grant received on 6th Feb 15.


Hi Pradeep,

Congratulation!! Can you update your signature please.

Thanks,
makethingshappen


----------



## hasanab243

makethingshappen said:


> Hi Pradeep,
> 
> Congratulation!! Can you update your signature please.
> 
> Thanks,
> makethingshappen


Hi Pradeep
Many congratulations, It was 189 or 190 sub class.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Allelockon said:


> Hi guys, really need your help on this one.
> I got CO allocated 3 days ago asking for more evidence.I already have the document but couldn't upload them on my immigration account as it always said "The system is currently unavailable" when I clicked the upload button. So I try to call them via 131881 since then, everytime I waited like 30mins but still couldn't talk to the officer . I sent the document via email to my CO adelaide team 6 yesterday & decided to wait for their reply (7 working days).
> 
> Anyone have the phone No. of adelaide team 6 ? just in case they dont reply my email.
> 
> Thanks


+61 7 31367000 try this number applicable for both brisbane and Adelaide


----------



## sivakumar s s

sweetmann27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need some clarification while filling up the EOI.
> 
> Do we need to mention actual experience date of particular company in experice details of EOI or what the expereince mentioned by ACS,should we mention that?
> 
> For e.g
> 
> The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> 
> level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> 
> Dates: 04/07 - 10/11 (4yrs 6mths)
> 
> Position: SENIOR ASSOCIATE
> 
> Employer: GENPACT
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> Dates: 12/11 - 11/14 (2yrs 11mths)
> 
> Position: ASSISTANT CONSULTANT
> 
> Employer: TATA CONSULTANCY SERVICES
> 
> Country: INDIA
> 
> What should i fill up,deduction experince or what..
> 
> I have already filled total exp in EOI means not as per skill assesment,shall i change it or keep it as it is
> 
> 
> 
> please advise.
> 
> Thanks
> Manju


Change your EOI.... ASAP but do it before INVITE..... Then it will be freezed....


Mark as relevant for skilled work experience(As Per ACS)
Mark as irrelvant for other work experience


----------



## sivakumar s s

dj_Baba said:


> . If you have already emailed the requested document, you need not upload it. If you still want to, try using a different browser, it works for me sometimes. Call the team early next week. Their number should be on the email you received. Or Wait for someone to share the contact number. Siva is our Encyclopedia here


Thanks for compliments dear.....

I think now time has come for me to depart from this thread....... lol at least a short break. 

May be VRS, you, asialanka, xingsingh, and many others seniors will be here to support.

My seniors have already left from this thread and they are support Occasionally....(sevnik, Usha,.........)

*
Preparation for Oz is going.......*


----------



## sivakumar s s

akshya said:


> Dear, as I mentioned previously that my cumulative stay is nine months, but it is between one year period.
> 
> Do I need PCC in this case as well ?


Dear akshya,

As I mentioned earlier, if you stayed in any particular country(India/nepal/s.korea/uk) for more than 1 year after your 16 years of age then PCC are required for those countries.

*Answer is with you.*


----------



## sivakumar s s

cgsaipradeep said:


> Guys got Golden mail today. Yahhhooooooooo.
> VRS AND SIVA THANKS A LOT FOR UR SUPPORT.


Many many hearty congratulations pradeep,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## TheExpatriate

farishkj said:


> Hey guys I'm getting my pcc on Sunday. A I need to do is scan and upload it?


what's the point of getting it if you won't  ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

farishkj said:


> Hey guys I'm getting my pcc on Sunday. A I need to do is scan and upload it?


Yes dear

scan => save as PDF => Upload in Immi


----------



## sivakumar s s

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> How will I know where to undergo the medical tests and what tests are required? Please provide the required information. I am from Hyderabad, India.
> 
> Thanks.


India


----------



## cgsaipradeep

hasanab243 said:


> Hi Pradeep
> Many congratulations, It was 189 or 190 sub class.


Thank u.190


----------



## XINGSINGH

gurpreetsm said:


> I got my golden mail today.
> 
> It was a long wait as my application was in since 26th October and I started sending status check mail to DIBP from 20th January.
> 
> Its a strange feeling today. I can't believe that the wait is over
> 
> It was a Direct Grant after wait of 103 days.
> 
> Thanks for all the help this forum has given me. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Good Luck for all, I am sure your wait will be over soon.


Congrats gurpreet may I ask why so delay any specific reason


----------



## XINGSINGH

cgsaipradeep said:


> Guys got Golden mail today. Yahhhooooooooo.
> VRS AND SIVA THANKS A LOT FOR UR SUPPORT.


Congrats


----------



## gurumurthal

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks for compliments dear.....
> 
> I think now time has come for me to depart from this thread....... lol at least a short break.
> 
> May be VRS, you, asialanka, xingsingh, and many others seniors will be here to support.
> 
> My seniors have already left from this thread and they are support Occasionally....(sevnik, Usha,.........)
> 
> *
> Preparation for Oz is going.......*


Thanks Siva for your valuable help.
You have been a great sport.

Regards
Gurpreet


----------



## XINGSINGH

sivakumar s s said:


> Thanks for compliments dear.....
> 
> I think now time has come for me to depart from this thread....... lol at least a short break.
> 
> May be VRS, you, asialanka, xingsingh, and many others seniors will be here to support.
> 
> My seniors have already left from this thread and they are support Occasionally....(sevnik, Usha,.........)
> 
> 
> Preparation for Oz is going.......


Goodluck Siva. Live your OZ dream.

Cheers.....


----------



## sumaya

*Need a little help for my sister*

Hello,

My sister has completed her MS and BSS in Economics from Dhaka University. She is currently working in an NGO, her focus of work is micro finance. She worked in the operations for 6 months, now she is more into the implementation team for research projects of micro finance. Now we are confused regarding her assessment as we can't find a suitable ANZSCO code for her. Can anyone help?


----------



## VRS

cgsaipradeep said:


> Guys got Golden mail today. Yahhhooooooooo.
> VRS AND SIVA THANKS A LOT FOR UR SUPPORT.


Congrats CGSP!!! Have a great time brother!!! Good luck!!


----------



## VRS

cgsaipradeep said:


> Guys got Golden mail today. Yahhhooooooooo.
> VRS AND SIVA THANKS A LOT FOR UR SUPPORT.


Bro, I request you to please update your timelines.


----------



## VRS

ctgkhaled said:


> Dear seniors, I am preparing for subclass 189/190. I completed my degree from university of Greenwich UK. The degree, BEng (Hons) Electrical and Electronic Engineering, is accredited by IET,UK for both CEng and IEng. My questions is how many points I can claim for this degree, 10 or 15. I have not done master's though. Is any one here is/was of same situation. Please share your experience. Thanks


hi, Masters will give you 15, PHD will give you 20.


----------



## VRS

lazzyfellow said:


> Hi experts,
> With great surprise I received direct grant letter today for me and my wife. But in my immi account application status showing "in progress". Checked with VEVO, and found everything ok. Feeling confused. Should I send a email for account status? My IED january 16, 2016. My time line as follows:
> 
> Invitation received: 27 October 2014 for 189
> Applied: 20th November 2014
> Medical: 13th January 2015
> PCC bangladesh: 3rd February 2015
> CO allocation: None
> grant email: 6th February 2015


Congrats man... have a great time!


----------



## cgsaipradeep

Sorry, couldn't update the tracker as I am travelling now. I will update the tracker ASAP.


----------



## XINGSINGH

cgsaipradeep said:


> Sorry, couldn't update the tracker as I am travelling now. I will update the tracker ASAP.


Fine can you please share timeline


----------



## ctgkhaled

VRS said:


> hi, Masters will give you 15, PHD will give you 20.


Hi VRS thanks for your reply. In immi website it is mentioned that if someone have a degree equivalent to Australian bachelor degree will get 15 points. I have 3 years BEng (Hons) degree. In Australia bachelor's degree can be three or four years. I have not done my skill assessment yet. But would be if someone in my similar situation can advise.


----------



## sivakumar s s

gurpreetsm said:


> I got my golden mail today.
> 
> It was a long wait as my application was in since 26th October and I started sending status check mail to DIBP from 20th January.
> 
> Its a strange feeling today. I can't believe that the wait is over
> 
> It was a Direct Grant after wait of 103 days.
> 
> Thanks for all the help this forum has given me. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Good Luck for all, I am sure your wait will be over soon.


Many many hearty congratulations gurpreetsm,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

lazzyfellow said:


> Hi experts,
> With great surprise I received direct grant letter today for me and my wife. But in my immi account application status showing "in progress". Checked with VEVO, and found everything ok. Feeling confused. Should I send a email for account status? My IED january 16, 2016. My time line as follows:
> 
> Invitation received: 27 October 2014 for 189
> Applied: 20th November 2014
> Medical: 13th January 2015
> PCC bangladesh: 3rd February 2015
> CO allocation: None
> grant email: 6th February 2015


Many many hearty congratulations dear,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

sumaya said:


> Hello,
> 
> My sister has completed her MS and BSS in Economics from Dhaka University. She is currently working in an NGO, her focus of work is micro finance. She worked in the operations for 6 months, now she is more into the implementation team for research projects of micro finance. Now we are confused regarding her assessment as we can't find a suitable ANZSCO code for her. Can anyone help?


More details needed like

1. Her total experience
2.passed out years


*224311 : Is it okay....*
Not available in SOL but in only NSW(rare)



Please help yourself in this beautiful site

https://www.anzscosearch.com/


----------



## Raviinc

ctgkhaled said:


> Hi VRS thanks for your reply. In immi website it is mentioned that if someone have a degree equivalent to Australian bachelor degree will get 15 points. I have 3 years BEng (Hons) degree. In Australia bachelor's degree can be three or four years. I have not done my skill assessment yet. But would be if someone in my similar situation can advise.


Depends some Bachelors are three years and some are 4. But I think Bachelors of engineering is 4years.


----------



## sivakumar s s

XINGSINGH said:


> Goodluck Siva. Live your OZ dream.
> 
> Cheers.....





gurumurthal said:


> Thanks Siva for your valuable help.
> You have been a great sport.
> 
> Regards
> Gurpreet


Dear Mates,
*
I will always be in touch with forum, especially with PM and in other threads. *


Even, It is very difficult for me to stay away from this thread.
As I mentioned, Earlier, this thread is quite busy and it takes everyday 2- 3 hours for me. That's why will take little break from this thread. But my wishes will be continue for all GOLDEN grants.


Now, I have just 25 days to go from emigration. Preparation in Full Swing.....


Best Regards
Siva


----------



## sivakumar s s

ctgkhaled said:


> Hi VRS thanks for your reply. In immi website it is mentioned that if someone have a degree equivalent to Australian bachelor degree will get 15 points. I have 3 years BEng (Hons) degree. In Australia bachelor's degree can be three or four years. I have not done my skill assessment yet. But would be if someone in my similar situation can advise.



Mate,

Degree equivalent in terms of* subjects/papers* pursued in the overseas university will be compared to the Australian university.

To my best knowledge, not compared with years...... 3 or 4


So chill out


----------



## Raviinc

Another two days to go before the clock starts ticking! I am hopefull that things will speed up next week because most cases of nov and upto 4 dec have been cleared or CO allocated. So the 4 to 10 dec guys could see the light of the day. All the best brothers.


----------



## VRS

cgsaipradeep said:


> Sorry, couldn't update the tracker as I am travelling now. I will update the tracker ASAP.


Tracker not vital bro, share your time line by editing signature please.


----------



## VRS

ctgkhaled said:


> Hi VRS thanks for your reply. In immi website it is mentioned that if someone have a degree equivalent to Australian bachelor degree will get 15 points. I have 3 years BEng (Hons) degree. In Australia bachelor's degree can be three or four years. I have not done my skill assessment yet. But would be if someone in my similar situation can advise.


If your degree is found to be equivalent then you will get 15 points.


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Another two days to go before the clock starts ticking! I am hopefull that things will speed up next week because most cases of nov and upto 4 dec have been cleared or CO allocated. So the 4 to 10 dec guys could see the light of the day. All the best brothers.


Same here bro!!


----------



## sumaya

sivakumar s s said:


> More details needed like
> 
> 1. Her total experience
> 2.passed out years
> 
> 
> *224311 : Is it okay....*
> Not available in SOL but in only NSW(rare)
> 
> 
> 
> Please help yourself in this beautiful site
> 
> https://www.anzscosearch.com/


Thanks sivakumar s s. I am sending you a PM.


----------



## Raviinc

Congrats Pradeep! Got the grant in 41days that's great!


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> Same here bro!!


Bro, Pradeep's scored the goal in 42days. New trends are emerging maybe we could hit the jackpot even earlier!


----------



## mahbubul

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi fine,
> 
> Have u submitted any statutory declaration for skill assessment (EA) for your saudi employment.
> If so , use the same here also.....


Thank you Shiva,

Actually I've got an experience certificate while I leave Saudi. The same i used for EA submission. So for the DIBP submission, is it enough to prove my employment for that job? Please advise.


----------



## sreenithk

*Job opportunities*

Hi Expats,
I have a PR and is planning to move to Aus (sydney or mebourne) by april... i may also get an opportunity to move to US from office. Question is, should i take risk and deny the US opportunity and move to Aus as per personal plan. Is moving to Aus better?. What are u personal opinions?

thanks
SK


----------



## blak3

make ur first entry. then go to US, work. you will have 5 years to come back to oz after that. if you have a job in US, dont even think about giving that up to come and job hunt here. Its pretty hard to land a job here  that would be my advice.


----------



## raj.aries81

*Docs Notary for VISA Checklist*

Hi All,

After I received my PTEA score, I have updated my 190 EOI that I submitted way back in Nov 2014 to 189 and submitted my EOI on Feb 2,2015. 

Meanwhile I get my invitation, I would like to keep my VISA documents ready. 
When I spoke to my dumb immigration consultant they sent me a document checklist. It is mentioned in the checklist that I need to get the documents notarized.However,when I contacted them, they told that notarization is not required, I just have to send the colored scanned copies of docs.

Could someone let me know if I need to get them notarized or just scanned documents would suffice.

It would be really great if someone could provide me the checklist. Thanks

Regards
Raj


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Bro, Pradeep's scored the goal in 42days. New trends are emerging maybe we could hit the jackpot even earlier!


He is from 190


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> He is from 190


Ok. Guess I got it all wrong and need to wait for the crawl to reach our dates.


----------



## ranjith418

Dear Friends,

I have 6+ years of IT experience in SAP. I completed BE ECE IN 2008. I got positive ACS report in Feb 2014.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313(Software Engineer ANZSCO code).

Your qualification has been assessed as follows

your bachelor of engineering in electronics & communication from anna university completed in 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after November 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of ANZSCO code.

Dates : 10/09 - 01/12 (2 yrs 3 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : WIPRO TECHNOLOGIES
COUNTRY : INDIA

Dates : 01/12 - 07/12 (0 yrs 6 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : ACS
COUNTRY : INDIA

Dates : 08/12 - 11/13 (1 yrs 3 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : IBM India Pvt Ltd
COUNTRY : INDIA

when I submit EOI, should I mention the above experience as related employment or should I mention only below experience alone as related employment.

Dates : 12/13 - 02/15 (1 yrs 2 months)
Position : SAP BASIS CONSULTANT
EMPLOYER : IBM India Pvt Ltd
COUNTRY : INDIA

will DIBP consider my experience from October 2009 till February 2015 or just from November 2013 to February 2015? please guide me friends.

Thanks,
Ranjith


----------



## XINGSINGH

raj.aries81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After I received my PTEA score, I have updated my 190 EOI that I submitted way back in Nov 2014 to 189 and submitted my EOI on Feb 2,2015.
> 
> Meanwhile I get my invitation, I would like to keep my VISA documents ready.
> When I spoke to my dumb immigration consultant they sent me a document checklist. It is mentioned in the checklist that I need to get the documents notarized.However,when I contacted them, they told that notarization is not required, I just have to send the colored scanned copies of docs.
> 
> Could someone let me know if I need to get them notarized or just scanned documents would suffice.
> 
> It would be really great if someone could provide me the checklist. Thanks
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Hi Raj both your consultant and dibp are right. And not just your consultant all of there community is dumb. Its my personal experience they walk on one given line anyways let's cut this short. Yes both colour and notarised work. In case you can provide colour scan of documents then it's fine alternatively you can take black and white print outs of your documents and get them notarized which you can colour scan as notary stamp will be in it's true colours in scan image


----------



## dr_max

Raviinc said:


> Ok. Guess I got it all wrong and need to wait for the crawl to reach our dates.


Actually, the best recent record for 190 is 39 days by *huylaguna*.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cgsaipradeep said:


> Guys got Golden mail today. Yahhhooooooooo.
> VRS AND SIVA THANKS A LOT FOR UR SUPPORT.


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

lazzyfellow said:


> Hi experts,
> With great surprise I received direct grant letter today for me and my wife. But in my immi account application status showing "in progress". Checked with VEVO, and found everything ok. Feeling confused. Should I send a email for account status? My IED january 16, 2016. My time line as follows:
> 
> Invitation received: 27 October 2014 for 189
> Applied: 20th November 2014
> Medical: 13th January 2015
> PCC bangladesh: 3rd February 2015
> CO allocation: None
> grant email: 6th February 2015


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sumaya said:


> Hello,
> 
> My sister has completed her MS and BSS in Economics from Dhaka University. She is currently working in an NGO, her focus of work is micro finance. She worked in the operations for 6 months, now she is more into the implementation team for research projects of micro finance. Now we are confused regarding her assessment as we can't find a suitable ANZSCO code for her. Can anyone help?


Try finding her ANZSCO keeping her qualifications as the central point.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

raj.aries81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After I received my PTEA score, I have updated my 190 EOI that I submitted way back in Nov 2014 to 189 and submitted my EOI on Feb 2,2015.
> 
> Meanwhile I get my invitation, I would like to keep my VISA documents ready.
> When I spoke to my dumb immigration consultant they sent me a document checklist. It is mentioned in the checklist that I need to get the documents notarized.However,when I contacted them, they told that notarization is not required, I just have to send the colored scanned copies of docs.
> 
> Could someone let me know if I need to get them notarized or just scanned documents would suffice.
> 
> It would be really great if someone could provide me the checklist. Thanks
> 
> Regards
> Raj


It all depends on the original document. The thumb rule is, if original is:

# Colored -> Color scan -> upload,
# B/W -> get notarized/attested -> color scan -> upload.

Max


----------



## sumaya

MaxTheWolf said:


> Try finding her ANZSCO keeping her qualifications as the central point.


Thanks Max! Will do that. How is life there?


----------



## imagine

*Help*

Hi guys

Does skill assessment helps or is required in getting job in Australia???

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

mahbubul said:


> Thank you Shiva,
> 
> Actually I've got an experience certificate while I leave Saudi. The same i used for EA submission. So for the DIBP submission, is it enough to prove my employment for that job? Please advise.


Lets be patience with your Skill assessment outcome from EA.

Then will check it out......

If have offer letter or pay slips or bank statements could have been better...


----------



## sivakumar s s

imagine said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Does skill assessment helps or is required in getting job in Australia???
> 
> Thanks


Skill assessment is the stage which helps you for VISA grant.

I don't thing its going to work for job market.
Update with niche skills or any latest technology which is only going to help you to crack a job.

Moreover, As a Permanent Resident you are free to do any thing legally.....

Study / work (Any job, not restricted to particular nominated occupation)/ Business


----------



## raj.aries81

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi Raj both your consultant and dibp are right. And not just your consultant all of there community is dumb. Its my personal experience they walk on one given line anyways let's cut this short. Yes both colour and notarised work. In case you can provide colour scan of documents then it's fine alternatively you can take black and white print outs of your documents and get them notarized which you can colour scan as notary stamp will be in it's true colours in scan image


Hi XINGSINGH, Thanks for the information.


----------



## agoyal

Hello seniors
I am applying on behalf of my wife in 2613 category,we are waiting for pte result and after that i will submit her eoi with 60 points

Some basic queries i have:
1 can i apply as soon as i get pte result or i have to wait till i get hard copy of result

2. Do we need to submit any document during eoi or all documents are required after invitation

3. I am also an mba graduate in finance but not claiming any points.Should i claim 5 points or 60 should be sufficient

4 what are the visa documents required after invitation??i want to start preparing for documents from now as i dont want to waste any time


----------



## vibhors

Hi guys,

I am applying for 189 visa category. I applied for ACS in March 2014 and got my ACS result in May 2014. 

As per ACS outcome, they have equated 52 months of work experience till January 2014, for 261313 ANZSCO code. I left my organization in January 2014 and relocated to another place where I joined a new organization in May 2014. To claim 10 points for work experience, I need 60 months (5 years), short of 8 months. 

from May 2014 till date (Feb 2015), I've completed 9 more months as Software Engineer. I got the duty letter from my present employer.

So do I need to re-do my ACS or can I just update my latest duty letter with EOI ?

Really appreciate your advice.

Many thanks.
VS


----------



## XINGSINGH

Hi agoyal

Please find responses against your questions



agoyal said:


> Hello seniors
> I am applying on behalf of my wife in 2613 category,we are waiting for pte result and after that i will submit her eoi with 60 points
> 
> Some basic queries i have:
> 1 can i apply as soon as i get pte result or i have to wait till i get hard copy of result - you need to have result score card with you as there will be no. mentioned on in which you have to quote while capturing details in eoi
> 
> 2. Do we need to submit any document during eoi or all documents are required after invitation No uou just need to claim the points by providing details I.e. your passport number, experience details bith relevant and non relevant, acs assesment no. Ielts/pte score and trf no.
> 
> 3. I am also an mba graduate in finance but not claiming any points.Should i claim 5 points or 60 should be sufficient. - for 2613 60 points are fine enough. If you want to claim points for spouse then occupations for both of you need to be in same category either SOL or CSOL.
> 
> 4 what are the visa documents required after invitation??i want to start preparing for documents from now as i dont want to waste any time


Main applicant documents. 

Passport, IELTS/PTE, EDUCATION, acs letter, work experience documents, reference letters, salary slip, bank statement, form 16, itr for dependent applicant proof of functional english can be 4.5 ielts score/letter from college confirming mode of education was english, passport, date of birth proof


----------



## piyush1132003

vibhors said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am applying for 189 visa category. I applied for ACS in March 2014 and got my ACS result in May 2014.
> 
> As per ACS outcome, they have equated 52 months of work experience till January 2014, for 261313 ANZSCO code. I left my organization in January 2014 and relocated to another place where I joined a new organization in May 2014. To claim 10 points for work experience, I need 60 months (5 years), short of 8 months.
> 
> from May 2014 till date (Feb 2015), I've completed 9 more months as Software Engineer. I got the duty letter from my present employer.
> 
> So do I need to re-do my ACS or can I just update my latest duty letter with EOI ?
> 
> Really appreciate your advice.
> 
> Many thanks.
> VS


Because it is new org and you received your acs while back.

You again have to apply for fresh acs.
You cannt apply eoi again until unless get the same from acs which recognises exp

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## agoyal

XINGSINGH said:


> Hi agoyal
> 
> Please find responses against your questions
> 
> Main applicant documents.
> 
> Passport, IELTS/PTE, EDUCATION, acs letter, work experience documents, reference letters, salary slip, bank statement, form 16, itr for dependent applicant proof of functional english can be 4.5 ielts score/letter from college confirming mode of education was english, passport, date of birth proof[/QUOT
> 
> Thanks alot XINGSINGH.
> I have most of the documents except reference letters.can you advice how to get it.also my wife is working in same comany so how many salary slips and bank statements are required


----------



## XINGSINGH

You must have got your acs done. So you thise reference letters stating duties performed by her.

For bank statement get only credit transactions showing salaey transfer.

You can give salary slip for each quarter. 

Ideally bank statement us enough but people do submit salqry slips to make case stronger


----------



## XINGSINGH

XINGSINGH said:


> You must have got your acs done. So you thise reference letters stating duties performed by her.
> 
> For bank statement get only credit transactions showing salaey transfer.
> 
> You can give salary slip for each quarter.
> 
> Ideally bank statement us enough but people do submit salqry slips to make case stronger


Post acs date. Give all your salary slips


----------



## agoyal

XINGSINGH said:


> You must have got your acs done. So you thise reference letters stating duties performed by her.
> 
> For bank statement get only credit transactions showing salaey transfer.
> 
> You can give salary slip for each quarter.
> 
> Ideally bank statement us enough but people do submit salqry slips to make case stronger


So reference letter is same which we uploaded at the time of acs stating all the roles and responsibilities
Thanks for the quick answers,will disturb u again when applying for visa


----------



## vibhors

Hi guys,

I am applying for 189 visa category. I applied for ACS in March 2014 and got my ACS result in May 2014. 

As per ACS outcome, they have equated 52 months of work experience till January 2014, for 261313 ANZSCO code. I left my organization in January 2014 and relocated to another place where I joined a new organization in May 2014. To claim 10 points for work experience, I need 60 months (5 years), short of 8 months. 

from May 2014 till date (Feb 2015), I've completed 9 more months as Software Engineer. I got the duty letter from my present employer.

So do I need to re-do my ACS or can I just update my latest duty letter with EOI ?

Really appreciate your advice.

Many thanks.
VS


----------



## rdew

Logically I think you got it do it again, if you intend to claim more points for skill assessment than you were eligible for after the last ACS assessment.


----------



## sevnik0202

vibhors said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am applying for 189 visa category. I applied for ACS in March 2014 and got my ACS result in May 2014.
> 
> As per ACS outcome, they have equated 52 months of work experience till January 2014, for 261313 ANZSCO code. I left my organization in January 2014 and relocated to another place where I joined a new organization in May 2014. To claim 10 points for work experience, I need 60 months (5 years), short of 8 months.
> 
> from May 2014 till date (Feb 2015), I've completed 9 more months as Software Engineer. I got the duty letter from my present employer.
> 
> So do I need to re-do my ACS or can I just update my latest duty letter with EOI ?
> 
> Really appreciate your advice.
> 
> Many thanks.
> VS


Since you have changed your job after the ACS assessment you will have to do it again, inorder that you can get the the full experience assessed.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## talexpat

Dears,

I would like to know if it is possible to move to other states' regional areas once a person is granted 489 visa from one particular state?

Thanks.


----------



## VRS

talexpat said:


> Dears,
> 
> I would like to know if it is possible to move to other states' regional areas once a person is granted 489 visa from one particular state?
> 
> Thanks.


No, you have to wait for 2 years initially. Only if you can prove you are not able to get a job at the granted location and prove that you have got a job at another location you will be allowed to move out. The state has to approve this.


----------



## VRS

Never waited for Monday as much as I am these days!! Good luck all!! Week ahead looks promising!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

talexpat said:


> Dears,
> 
> I would like to know if it is possible to move to other states' regional areas once a person is granted 489 visa from one particular state?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Talexpat,

This is an ethical bondage and not legal..

However, as we committed to the particular region of the state, better stick in to that and be there for 2 years and apply for PR from there.

Hope you could have choose the capital region for the state. Get ready to do any job contract /casual /permanent

All the best


----------



## aneeshcherian

Dear Siva
i am new to this site, am from Dubai. am planning to do the process without agent. i need your help and support. My profession is Internal Auditor. Planning to submit application for vetasses on this month. can you please tell me what are the documents required to vetassess. 
Education - B.Com Gaduation
Exp - 4 Years 7 Month in India, Delhi
Exp - 6 Years 9 Months in Dubai
My Question is 
i need to submit exp letter from first and second company? 
Both these letter need to attest by Notary 
any other documents for Vetasses
in 2015 how much time it will take normally
May 30 th i will turn 33 Yrs, my DOB is 1983 May 30th.
pls help me in this case


----------



## ktth09

I have some questions regarding the visa lodgement. Could s.o pls throw some light in

1/ What is the date of visa lodge ? Is it the date we pay the fee?

2/ At what stage, are we asked to pay fee for spouse functional english?

3/ I have only reference HR letter ( with job description, employment duration) and do not have payslip ( did not keep those), termination letter..ect for the previous company. Is it possible to use this to claim point?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sumaya said:


> Thanks Max! Will do that. How is life there?


Life's good mate. Just living the life.


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> Never waited for Monday as much as I am these days!! Good luck all!! Week ahead looks promising!!


Same here brother, now you're close to the day of judgement, and my timeline looks like many light years away. All the best will be monitoring the tracker periodically.


----------



## XINGSINGH

agoyal said:


> So reference letter is same which we uploaded at the time of acs stating all the roles and responsibilities
> Thanks for the quick answers,will disturb u again when applying for visa


Any time buddy


----------



## XINGSINGH

sevnik0202 said:


> Since you have changed your job after the ACS assessment you will have to do it again, inorder that you can get the the full experience assessed.
> 
> Cheers
> Dev


It will hardly take 10 days


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Same here brother, now you're close to the day of judgement, and my timeline looks like many light years away. All the best will be monitoring the tracker periodically.


not much ravi... just before Feb 2015 it would be processed and you will get the Grant!!


----------



## VRS

XINGSINGH said:


> It will hardly take 10 days



ACS takes just 10 days??


----------



## XINGSINGH

VRS said:


> ACS takes just 10 days??


Yes vrs these days you get results from acs within span of 10 days. And in same cases 3 to 5 days


----------



## VRS

XINGSINGH said:


> Yes vrs these days you get results from acs within span of 10 days. And in same cases 3 to 5 days


that's super awesome.... VETASSESS takes close to 2 months now and it took me 3.5 months...


----------



## XINGSINGH

VRS said:


> that's super awesome.... VETASSESS takes close to 2 months now and it took me 3.5 months...


Earlier they also used to take 3 months. But from last year they give results in super sonic mode


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> not much ravi... just before Feb 2015 it would be processed and you will get the Grant!!


Thanks for those kind words. Unfortunately days are becoming longer, yes it should happen by February.


----------



## talexpat

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Talexpat,
> 
> This is an ethical bondage and not legal..
> 
> However, as we committed to the particular region of the state, better stick in to that and be there for 2 years and apply for PR from there.
> 
> Hope you could have choose the capital region for the state. Get ready to do any job contract /casual /permanent
> 
> All the best


Thanks a lot for your valuable feedback, *VRS* and *sivakumar*.

Please can you explain, what does ethical bondage but not legal means in relation to 489, is it that as long as you have strong reason, you can avoid going into the regional area, perhaps if you are doing a job currently onshore in a different state?

Also , please suggest is it really necessary to relocate within 3 months time frame from 489 visa grant or we can delay it further if we have genuine problem.

BR


----------



## sevnik0202

ktth09 said:


> I have some questions regarding the visa lodgement. Could s.o pls throw some light in
> 
> 1/ What is the date of visa lodge ? Is it the date we pay the fee?
> 
> 2/ At what stage, are we asked to pay fee for spouse functional english?
> 
> 3/ I have only reference HR letter ( with job description, employment duration) and do not have payslip ( did not keep those), termination letter..ect for the previous company. Is it possible to use this to claim point?


1. Yes
2. Once the CO verifies all the documents and is satisfied.
3. You need to have atleast on of these payslips, Income Tax Documents, Bank Statements, Salary Certificate.


----------



## sevnik0202

XINGSINGH said:


> Earlier they also used to take 3 months. But from last year they give results in super sonic mode


ACS took too long when I applied for it. Ekse I too woukd have got the Visa earlier.


----------



## sevnik0202

talexpat said:


> Thanks a lot for your valuable feedback, VRS and sivakumar.
> 
> Please can you explain, what does ethical bondage but not legal means in relation to 489, is it that as long as you have strong reason, you can avoid going into the regional area, perhaps if you are doing a job currently onshore in a different state?
> 
> Also , please suggest is it really necessary to relocate within 3 months time frame from 489 visa grant or we can delay it further if we have genuine problem.
> 
> BR


Its your moral duty to stay in the state, which helped you with 10 points so that you could get your visa. They sponsored you because they thought you are of value to their state. And now once you have the visa you wish to abandon them. You have to contact the state and tell them that you are finding it difficult to sustain and would like to move to anothe state. Moving on your own can be risky. But if you have not made the move I reckon it would be difficult to convince the state.


----------



## Ishu

And it's a direct grant. Got the Golden email today. I will update the tracker. 189, VISA Lodged - 4th Dec. 
Thanks to all of you - "You guys are awesome".


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ishu said:


> And it's a direct grant. Got the Golden email today. I will update the tracker. 189, VISA Lodged - 4th Dec.
> Thanks to all of you - "You guys are awesome".


Congrats. Pls update tracker and share your timelines


----------



## sevnik0202

Ishu said:


> And it's a direct grant. Got the Golden email today. I will update the tracker. 189, VISA Lodged - 4th Dec.
> Thanks to all of you - "You guys are awesome".


Congrats Ishu.


----------



## Auzidreamer

*Good morning friends*

My dearest friends...I got the grant and its a direct grant....:second:
Thx Siva,Dr max,Eugene and all other members for ur support..
I honestly wish ,others for speedy grants...


----------



## sevnik0202

Auzidreamer said:


> My dearest friends...I got the grant and its a direct grant....:second:
> Thx Siva,Dr max,Eugene and all other members for ur support..
> I honestly wish ,others for speedy grants...


Congrata mate.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Auzidreamer said:


> My dearest friends...I got the grant and its a direct grant....:second:
> Thx Siva,Dr max,Eugene and all other members for ur support..
> I honestly wish ,others for speedy grants...


Congrats please update your timelines


----------



## Raviinc

Two grants so far that's great. The winners please update timelines.


----------



## Auzidreamer

Ishu said:


> And it's a direct grant. Got the Golden email today. I will update the tracker. 189, VISA Lodged - 4th Dec.
> Thanks to all of you - "You guys are awesome".


Congratz..Enjoy..


----------



## Auzidreamer

ktth09 said:


> I have some questions regarding the visa lodgement. Could s.o pls throw some light in
> 
> 1/ What is the date of visa lodge ? Is it the date we pay the fee?
> 
> 2/ At what stage, are we asked to pay fee for spouse functional english?
> 
> 3/ I have only reference HR letter ( with job description, employment duration) and do not have payslip ( did not keep those), termination letter..ect for the previous company. Is it possible to use this to claim point?


Dear Ktth

You hv 03 options for the 3rd question.

1.You need to prove that ur occupation is a paid one.If u don't hv payslips,obtain the bank statements for few months as it would show your salary credited.

2.If not show your tax documents for that period.

3.Obtain a letter from the company confirming your salary.


----------



## santu99

Congrats auzidreamer.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

hi Friends,

I have 10+ years of Mech Engg exp and I also got grant as Mech Engineer.

However my friend in Aus says Mech Engg is down and asked me to lean MVC .NET and JQuery to get job in Aus.

So if I do some courses or even work here in small IT company in India to gain Experience will that be OK in Australia to work in IT as I got grant as Mech Engineer ?


----------



## sevnik0202

rajeshsoni82 said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> I have 10+ years of Mech Engg exp and I also got grant as Mech Engineer.
> 
> However my friend in Aus says Mech Engg is down and asked me to lean MVC .NET and JQuery to get job in Aus.
> 
> So if I do some courses or even work here in small IT company in India to gain Experience will that be OK in Australia to work in IT as I got grant as Mech Engineer ?


You can do any job. No condition on that.


----------



## rajeshsoni82

sevnik0202 said:


> You can do any job. No condition on that.



Thanks


----------



## Raviinc

Guys what's happening? Is Everything is frozen at 4 dec or we're not getting updated or is it that non members of the forum are getting grants and not being evidenced here. Curious to know if any other tracker is around apart from ours.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi All*

This is a general query,

There is a speculation that the Statutory Declarations provided to the Assessment are being refused by DIAC and again they are asking those on the company letterheads.

There are doubts behind this,

1. If those are not acceptable why assessment bodies accepting those?
2. If DIAC is asking again is it worth to pay VISA fees?

Since we are public sector service we could only get very basic details on the letterhead. (name,designation,permanent,pensionable). The format is stated in the Govt. Establishments Code. Apart from that any of the Govt. employee can't have a detail work reference.

So we have provided 

1. Basic Work Reference letter by the Department (On the dpt. Letterhead), Appointment letter,payslips etc

2. Statutory Declaration by the immediate Supervisor with all the details of the supervisor. (appointment letter,Dept. ID,Passport,PAyslips)

Assessment done without any issue and visa fees paid and also uploaded all the relevant docs. Now i feel some doubt of the grant because of this statutory dec.

Any comment on this...


----------



## spikersandhu

_The documents can be either colour scanned or photocopy in black and white and then notorized...... Dear I had submitted the colour scans as well as notorized them...just to be on the safe side.Thanks !_


raj.aries81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After I received my PTEA score, I have updated my 190 EOI that I submitted way back in Nov 2014 to 189 and submitted my EOI on Feb 2,2015.
> 
> Meanwhile I get my invitation, I would like to keep my VISA documents ready.
> When I spoke to my dumb immigration consultant they sent me a document checklist. It is mentioned in the checklist that I need to get the documents notarized.However,when I contacted them, they told that notarization is not required, I just have to send the colored scanned copies of docs.
> 
> Could someone let me know if I need to get them notarized or just scanned documents would suffice.
> 
> It would be really great if someone could provide me the checklist. Thanks
> 
> Regards
> Raj


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Auzidreamer said:


> My dearest friends...I got the grant and its a direct grant....:second:
> Thx Siva,Dr max,Eugene and all other members for ur support..
> I honestly wish ,others for speedy grants...


Congrats!


----------



## sunnyalt

VISA GRANT.......

Finally got my Visa grant today. No words to describe happiness


----------



## Izzy_23

Hi Guys!! It's my first post. I have been reading this forum for a few weeks while waiting for my PR. I got it today can not update timeline as it is my first post but here is breakdown. I applied with 60 points for Accountant (general). 189 subclass.

VISA lodged offshore - 8 dec 2014|| uploaded all documents upfront|| team 13 contacted requesting resume, form 80 and 1221|| sent requested docs - 6th jan 2015||visa granted 9th of February 2015

I updated tracker but my entry is in the end of the list as it's hard to update using iPad.


----------



## BretSavage

Ishu said:


> And it's a direct grant. Got the Golden email today. I will update the tracker. 189, VISA Lodged - 4th Dec.
> Thanks to all of you - "You guys are awesome".





Auzidreamer said:


> My dearest friends...I got the grant and its a direct grant....:second:
> Thx Siva,Dr max,Eugene and all other members for ur support..
> I honestly wish ,others for speedy grants...


Congratz Guys...all the best for your future.


----------



## BretSavage

sunnyalt said:


> VISA GRANT.......
> 
> Finally got my Visa grant today. No words to describe happiness


Congratz....


----------



## BretSavage

Izzy_23 said:


> Hi Guys!! It's my first post. I have been reading this forum for a few weeks while waiting for my PR. I got it today can not update timeline as it is my first post but here is breakdown. I applied with 60 points for Accountant (general). 189 subclass.
> 
> VISA lodged offshore - 8 dec 2014|| uploaded all documents upfront|| team 13 contacted requesting resume, form 80 and 1221|| sent requested docs - 6th jan 2015||visa granted 9th of February 2015
> 
> I updated tracker but my entry is in the end of the list as it's hard to update using iPad.


Congratz....

8Dec offshore...thts nice.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prasadg said:


> This is a general query,
> 
> There is a speculation that the Statutory Declarations provided to the Assessment are being refused by DIAC and again they are asking those on the company letterheads.
> 
> There are doubts behind this,
> 
> 1. If those are not acceptable why assessment bodies accepting those?
> 2. If DIAC is asking again is it worth to pay VISA fees?
> 
> Since we are public sector service we could only get very basic details on the letterhead. (name,designation,permanent,pensionable). The format is stated in the Govt. Establishments Code. Apart from that any of the Govt. employee can't have a detail work reference.
> 
> So we have provided
> 
> 1. Basic Work Reference letter by the Department (On the dpt. Letterhead), Appointment letter,payslips etc
> 
> 2. Statutory Declaration by the immediate Supervisor with all the details of the supervisor. (appointment letter,Dept. ID,Passport,PAyslips)
> 
> Assessment done without any issue and visa fees paid and also uploaded all the relevant docs. Now i feel some doubt of the grant because of this statutory dec.
> 
> Any comment on this...


Huh? That can't be true. Well, it is DIBP not DIAC. If DIBP is not accepting statutory declarations then they should rely on the employment assessment done by the assessing body. It is the prerogative of the assessing body to compile a checklist of documents that they require for assessing a candidate's suitability for migration in the assessing body's field of competence. If the employment assessment outcome letter from the assessing body holds no ground at the DIBP playfield then what is the point of getting one?

Besides all this, there are too many employers, including biggest 500 companies in the world, public or private notwithstanding, who will not mention responsibilities on the reference letter to DIBP (or 'To whomsoever it may concern') for DIBP to keep refusing statutory declarations in the absense of such details. Just my opinion. Well, of course your other documentation has to be strong.

I have worked for two Fotune 500 companies, one in top 10 IT and the other in top 5 banks. Neither mentioned responsibilities for me.

Now my question to you, since you mentioned DIAC, have you been reading old posts?, and made your question based on some information you obtained from reading old posts?  lol

Max


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Congrats  all the best for further steps.... 



Auzidreamer said:


> My dearest friends...I got the grant and its a direct grant....:second:
> Thx Siva,Dr max,Eugene and all other members for ur support..
> I honestly wish ,others for speedy grants...


----------



## sevnik0202

sunnyalt said:


> VISA GRANT.......
> 
> Finally got my Visa grant today. No words to describe happiness


Congrats enjoy the golden moments.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sunnyalt said:


> VISA GRANT.......
> 
> Finally got my Visa grant today. No words to describe happiness


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sunnyalt said:


> VISA GRANT.......
> 
> Finally got my Visa grant today. No words to describe happiness


Yep, the moment we get the grant we forget all the languages. Lol. 

Enjoy the moment.

Cheers!
Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Izzy_23 said:


> Hi Guys!! It's my first post. I have been reading this forum for a few weeks while waiting for my PR. I got it today can not update timeline as it is my first post but here is breakdown. I applied with 60 points for Accountant (general). 189 subclass.
> 
> VISA lodged offshore - 8 dec 2014|| uploaded all documents upfront|| team 13 contacted requesting resume, form 80 and 1221|| sent requested docs - 6th jan 2015||visa granted 9th of February 2015
> 
> I updated tracker but my entry is in the end of the list as it's hard to update using iPad.


So, another accountant in the loop. Hehehe

Congrats!

Max


----------



## prasadg

MaxTheWolf said:


> Huh? That can't be true. Well, it is DIBP not DIAC. If DIBP is not accepting statutory declarations then they should rely on the employment assessment done by the assessing body. It is the prerogative of the assessing body to compile a checklist of documents that they require for assessing a candidate's suitability for migration in the assessing body's field of competence. If the employment assessment outcome letter from the assessing body holds no ground at the DIBP playfield then what is the point of getting one?
> 
> Besides all this, there are too many employers, including biggest 500 companies in the world, public or private notwithstanding, who will not mention responsibilities on the reference letter to DIBP (or 'To whomsoever it may concern') for DIBP to keep refusing statutory declarations in the absense of such details. Just my opinion. Well, of course your other documentation has to be strong.
> 
> I have worked for two Fotune 500 companies, one in top 10 IT and the other in top 5 banks. Neither mentioned responsibilities for me.
> 
> Now my question to you, since you mentioned DIAC, have you been reading old posts?, and made your question based on some information you obtained from reading old posts?  lol
> 
> Max


Great and Tnx MAX

You are correct, I was reviewing all the posts of this forum, There i found many issues such.

Any way if you do not think that is the problem its a relief for me. Also the documents that i have provide are enough?

Tnx again for the quick reply


----------



## XINGSINGH

sunnyalt said:


> VISA GRANT.......
> 
> Finally got my Visa grant today. No words to describe happiness


Congrats please update tracker and share your timelines


----------



## XINGSINGH

Izzy_23 said:


> Hi Guys!! It's my first post. I have been reading this forum for a few weeks while waiting for my PR. I got it today can not update timeline as it is my first post but here is breakdown. I applied with 60 points for Accountant (general). 189 subclass.
> 
> VISA lodged offshore - 8 dec 2014|| uploaded all documents upfront|| team 13 contacted requesting resume, form 80 and 1221|| sent requested docs - 6th jan 2015||visa granted 9th of February 2015
> 
> I updated tracker but my entry is in the end of the list as it's hard to update using iPad.


Hi
Congrats please update tracker and share your timelines


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prasadg said:


> Great and Tnx MAX
> 
> You are correct, I was reviewing all the posts of this forum, There i found many issues such.
> 
> Any way if you do not think that is the problem its a relief for me. Also the documents that i have provide are enough?
> 
> Tnx again for the quick reply


Your documentation seems perfect in the light of concern you have raised. Nothing to worry. Just as a recommendation, if you can provide bank statement showing salary credits, it will be a bonus.

Cheers!
Max


----------



## prasadg

MaxTheWolf said:


> Your documentation seems perfect in the light of concern you have raised. Nothing to worry. Just as a recommendation, if you can provide bank statement showing salary credits, it will be a bonus.
> 
> Cheers!
> Max


Thank you buddy, Included Bank credits too.. Tnx again


----------



## myboat

Hi guys greetings to you all, and congrats to all those who got their grant today.
I have a quick question that I would be grateful if the seniors among us could help me address. 

I got nomination from the Queensland and I have lodge the visa application since. One of the requirement to get the nomination is to have some funds (in my case AUS 25000) in your bank account. My question is assuming the money which I showed to get the nomination from the Queensland is no more in my account, will DIAC be concern about that? Would they request that I provide my bank statement showing the exact amount?
Thanks


----------



## Raviinc

Izzy_23 said:


> Hi Guys!! It's my first post. I have been reading this forum for a few weeks while waiting for my PR. I got it today can not update timeline as it is my first post but here is breakdown. I applied with 60 points for Accountant (general). 189 subclass.
> 
> VISA lodged offshore - 8 dec 2014|| uploaded all documents upfront|| team 13 contacted requesting resume, form 80 and 1221|| sent requested docs - 6th jan 2015||visa granted 9th of February 2015
> 
> I updated tracker but my entry is in the end of the list as it's hard to update using iPad.


Congrats Izzy all the best.
So it maybe right to conclude that the grants have reached 8 Dec but the fact remains that many from our forum are yet to receive or update their grants. We can also conclude that many 5,6,and 7 dec guys may have also got the grants.


----------



## e406

Well, I elodged in DEC 1st however no information has got. Feel sad.


----------



## meego1

I submitted my EOI in Jan and got an invitation on 3rd Feb with 70 points. However, i realized that i had mentioned my original experience in EOI instead of experience which was assesed relevant by ACS. Please note that this difference of experience does not change my points. I would get 15 points for experience anyway. 

Now i am wondering if i should:

1. Move forward with application and submit form 1023?
2. Make a new EOI leaving the current invitation as it is. (Is it legal). I am not sure if it will affect my new EOI or invitation?
3. Wait for this EOI to lapse and submit new in April (When this invitation expires) 

I am severly confused between these options and after going through all steps like IELTS, Assesments, dont want to lose visa because of a tiny click mistake. Please help.


----------



## yashdeepsingh

Folks

Got news that grants are slower due to the fact that cricket world cup around the corner. Lots of visa applications are there to validate so team is busy sorting that stuff first. Hope it will speed up once there are fewer matches ;-)

Cheers


----------



## yashdeepsingh

meego1 said:


> I submitted my EOI in Jan and got an invitation on 3rd Feb with 70 points. However, i realized that i had mentioned my original experience in EOI instead of experience which was assesed relevant by ACS. Please note that this difference of experience does not change my points. I would get 15 points for experience anyway.
> 
> Now i am wondering if i should:
> 
> 1. Move forward with application and submit form 1023?
> 2. Make a new EOI leaving the current invitation as it is. (Is it legal). I am not sure if it will affect my new EOI or invitation?
> 3. Wait for this EOI to lapse and submit new in April (When this invitation expires)
> 
> I am severly confused between these options and after going through all steps like IELTS, Assesments, dont want to lose visa because of a tiny click mistake. Please help.


In my opinion have a word with them and ask your query. There are chance of rejection once CO is assigned. Take second opinion.

Cheers
Yash


----------



## samy25

meego1 said:


> I submitted my EOI in Jan and got an invitation on 3rd Feb with 70 points. However, i realized that i had mentioned my original experience in EOI instead of experience which was assesed relevant by ACS. Please note that this difference of experience does not change my points. I would get 15 points for experience anyway.
> 
> Now i am wondering if i should:
> 
> 1. Move forward with application and submit form 1023?
> 2. Make a new EOI leaving the current invitation as it is. (Is it legal). I am not sure if it will affect my new EOI or invitation?
> 3. Wait for this EOI to lapse and submit new in April (When this invitation expires)
> 
> I am severly confused between these options and after going through all steps like IELTS, Assesments, dont want to lose visa because of a tiny click mistake. Please help.


i should not be the last person to reply this query.. but to me if your points has no effect cause of this change so u may be safe.. 

as i also mentioned all my exp other than assessed but i clicked it as irrelevant. 

ask opinion of otherz too ..they will give you far better and expert opinion.. Do not rush.. u have time


----------



## MaxTheWolf

meego1 said:


> I submitted my EOI in Jan and got an invitation on 3rd Feb with 70 points. However, i realized that i had mentioned my original experience in EOI instead of experience which was assesed relevant by ACS. Please note that this difference of experience does not change my points. I would get 15 points for experience anyway.
> 
> Now i am wondering if i should:
> 
> 1. Move forward with application and submit form 1023?
> 2. Make a new EOI leaving the current invitation as it is. (Is it legal). I am not sure if it will affect my new EOI or invitation?
> 3. Wait for this EOI to lapse and submit new in April (When this invitation expires)
> 
> I am severly confused between these options and after going through all steps like IELTS, Assesments, dont want to lose visa because of a tiny click mistake. Please help.


If your points do not change then you are good to go ahead with your current invitation.

Just my opinion.

Max


----------



## MaxTheWolf

meego1 said:


> I submitted my EOI in Jan and got an invitation on 3rd Feb with 70 points. However, i realized that i had mentioned my original experience in EOI instead of experience which was assesed relevant by ACS. Please note that this difference of experience does not change my points. I would get 15 points for experience anyway.
> 
> Now i am wondering if i should:
> 
> 1. Move forward with application and submit form 1023?
> 2. Make a new EOI leaving the current invitation as it is. (Is it legal). I am not sure if it will affect my new EOI or invitation?
> 3. Wait for this EOI to lapse and submit new in April (When this invitation expires)
> 
> I am severly confused between these options and after going through all steps like IELTS, Assesments, dont want to lose visa because of a tiny click mistake. Please help.


Also, you will be required to fill all the same details again while lodging your visa, that is before you pay for your visa processing. I don't actually remember whether selecting 'Relevant' or 'Irrelevant' will be available at that time, but if it is then even better. Form 1023 is required when you make an error in visa lodgement details, not in EOI.

Max


----------



## sukhvinder17

*Help Needed to go ahead after IELTS*

I am totally new to Australian Immigration, had written my IELTS in January this year and got L8.5R7W8.5S8. Now, I do not know what will be the next step in Australian Immigration.

Here are some of my details:
Age: 36
Country: India
Married: Yes
Qualification: Bachelors of Engineering
Experience: Around 10 years in Information Technology

It would be great if someone can advise what will be the next step in the Immigration Process. Also, the visa subclass that I should be applying for i.e. 189 or 190.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sukhvinder17 said:


> I am totally new to Australian Immigration, had written my IELTS in January this year and got L8.5R7W8.5S8. Now, I do not know what will be the next step in Australian Immigration.
> 
> Here are some of my details:
> Age: 36
> Country: India
> Married: Yes
> Qualification: Bachelors of Engineering
> Experience: Around 10 years in Information Technology
> 
> It would be great if someone can advise what will be the next step in the Immigration Process. Also, the visa subclass that I should be applying for i.e. 189 or 190.


OK. so in essence you have asked everything about Australian immigration process. lol

how many points are you scoring? if it is 60 or more then apply for 180.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sukhvinder17 said:


> I am totally new to Australian Immigration, had written my IELTS in January this year and got L8.5R7W8.5S8. Now, I do not know what will be the next step in Australian Immigration.
> 
> Here are some of my details:
> Age: 36
> Country: India
> Married: Yes
> Qualification: Bachelors of Engineering
> Experience: Around 10 years in Information Technology
> 
> It would be great if someone can advise what will be the next step in the Immigration Process. Also, the visa subclass that I should be applying for i.e. 189 or 190.


by the way, why have you selected New Zealand as your expat country then? lol


----------



## blak3

sukhvinder17 said:


> I am totally new to Australian Immigration, had written my IELTS in January this year and got L8.5R7W8.5S8. Now, I do not know what will be the next step in Australian Immigration.
> 
> Here are some of my details:
> Age: 36
> Country: India
> Married: Yes
> Qualification: Bachelors of Engineering
> Experience: Around 10 years in Information Technology
> 
> It would be great if someone can advise what will be the next step in the Immigration Process. Also, the visa subclass that I should be applying for i.e. 189 or 190.


Your signature says expat in new zealand?are you in NZ?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sukhvinder17 said:


> I am totally new to Australian Immigration, had written my IELTS in January this year and got L8.5R7W8.5S8. Now, I do not know what will be the next step in Australian Immigration.
> 
> Here are some of my details:
> Age: 36
> Country: India
> Married: Yes
> Qualification: Bachelors of Engineering
> Experience: Around 10 years in Information Technology
> 
> It would be great if someone can advise what will be the next step in the Immigration Process. Also, the visa subclass that I should be applying for i.e. 189 or 190.


apply for skills assessment and employment assessment to ACS and then let us know how many points you score. If it is 55 then 190 is your only option. if it is 60 or more then better go with 189. you will be able to make a decision only after your assessment result from the assessing body.


----------



## mak89

Hi All,

I have one query. 
In order to apply for subclass 189 as a Software Engineer (261313), what are the minimum experience requirements?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mak89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one query.
> In order to apply for subclass 189 as a Software Engineer (261313), what are the minimum experience requirements?


there is no 'minimum experience' requirement set by DIBP. you can have zero experience but score 60 points or more even then you can apply for Australian Immigration in subclass 189. I am no IT guy but I guess your assessing body, ACS, requires two years of experience to give you suitable result in your skills assessment which is a must in order to apply for Australian immigration.


----------



## mak89

MaxTheWolf said:


> there is no 'minimum experience' requirement set by DIBP. you can have zero experience but score 60 points or even then you can apply for Australian Immigration in subclass 189. I am no IT guy but I guess your assessing body, ACS, requires two years of experience to give you suitable result in your skills assessment which is a must in order to apply for Australian immigration.
> 
> Max


Yes, i got my +ve assessment from ACS in January 2014.
So that means i can apply for subclass 189 if i am meeting the 60 point criteria ?


----------



## bdapplicant

Brothers and Sisters, here comes the Good News.

I have received my grant today. Thanks for your all out support and motivation during this long awaited period.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mak89 said:


> Yes, i got my +ve assessment from ACS in January 2014.
> So that means i can apply for subclass 189 if i am meeting the 60 point criteria ?


yep. without any doubt.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

bdapplicant said:


> Brothers and Sisters, here comes the Good News.
> 
> I have received my grant today. Thanks for your all out support and motivation during this long awaited period.


congrats!


----------



## ShradhaAgr

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for Visa (189) this weekend, have some queries with respect to the documents.
My bank statements and Form 16 are in password protected pdfs. So , is it fine to upload those and share the password or should I get scan them and upload.

Kindly advise.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Visa (189) this weekend, have some queries with respect to the documents.
> My bank statements and Form 16 are in password protected pdfs. So , is it fine to upload those and share the password or should I get scan them and upload.
> 
> Kindly advise.


hi

nope you can not upload them while they are password protected. easy way is to take printouts, get notrised/attested, colour scan and upload.

Max


----------



## yashdeepsingh

MaxTheWolf said:


> hi
> 
> nope you can not upload them while they are password protected. easy way is to take printouts, get notrised/attested, colour scan and upload.
> 
> Max


There is a software for PDF, called password unlocker. Use it and let me know if it works.

Cheers


----------



## MaxTheWolf

yashdeepsingh said:


> There is a software for PDF, called password unlocker. Use it and let me know if it works.
> 
> Cheers


yeah but these documents must be in black and white??


----------



## sivakumar s s

aneeshcherian said:


> Dear Siva
> i am new to this site, am from Dubai. am planning to do the process without agent. i need your help and support. My profession is Internal Auditor. Planning to submit application for vetasses on this month. can you please tell me what are the documents required to vetassess.
> Education - B.Com Gaduation
> Exp - 4 Years 7 Month in India, Delhi
> Exp - 6 Years 9 Months in Dubai
> My Question is
> i need to submit exp letter from first and second company?
> Both these letter need to attest by Notary
> any other documents for Vetasses
> in 2015 how much time it will take normally
> May 30 th i will turn 33 Yrs, my DOB is 1983 May 30th.
> pls help me in this case


*Documents: *
1.passport bio pages
2. recent photograph
3. SSLC, HSC, Graduation marksheets and degree, PG if any same as graduation
4.Employment offer letter, Relieve letter, appraisal/promotion lettter (if any) for each companies
5.Tax doucments for each year
6.Payslips for last six months
7. Roles and responsibilities in company letter head or Statutatory declaration(notarized)
8.Self declaration about roles and resp.. for all company in Stamp paper
9.CV
10.self declaration in stamp paper for non taxation in Australia during this period. or AUS tax documents

11. Any other docs.....please see VET site


Before may 30 th, you have to done with your *skill assessment, Language competency and EOI submission and finally INVITE.*
*
If you got invite before may 30th then age points:30 else 25 *

Vetassess may take 7-8 weeks now.....

All the best


----------



## jre05

MaxTheWolf said:


> yeah but these documents must be in black and white??


How did you got a government job?


----------



## meego1

Thanks all for replying. I regret why i did not join this group earlier ! . majority suggestion seems to be moving forward with application.

As a second option, i am wondering your opinion about second option of (Make a new EOI leaving the current invitation as it is. (Is it legal). I am not sure if it will affect my new EOI or invitation?) . 

Thanks again all ... i hope to be suggesting and contributing to this forum,


----------



## sivakumar s s

Auzidreamer said:


> My dearest friends...I got the grant and its a direct grant....:second:
> Thx Siva,Dr max,Eugene and all other members for ur support..
> I honestly wish ,others for speedy grants...



*My third wishes for you in this thread :welcome:

lane: Auzi dream fullfilled now *


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ishu said:


> And it's a direct grant. Got the Golden email today. I will update the tracker. 189, VISA Lodged - 4th Dec.
> Thanks to all of you - "You guys are awesome".


Many many hearty congratulations Ishu,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

rajeshsoni82 said:


> hi Friends,
> 
> I have 10+ years of Mech Engg exp and I also got grant as Mech Engineer.
> 
> However my friend in Aus says Mech Engg is down and asked me to lean MVC .NET and JQuery to get job in Aus.
> 
> So if I do some courses or even work here in small IT company in India to gain Experience will that be OK in Australia to work in IT as I got grant as Mech Engineer ?


As a permanent resident you are free to study / work (any job) /business
in our dream land Oz....

Learning niche skills will help to land in good job.

Try to do certification in .net or Java. Oz value the certification too....


----------



## sivakumar s s

sunnyalt said:


> VISA GRANT.......
> 
> Finally got my Visa grant today. No words to describe happiness


Many many hearty congratulations sunnyalt ,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Izzy_23 said:


> Hi Guys!! It's my first post. I have been reading this forum for a few weeks while waiting for my PR. I got it today can not update timeline as it is my first post but here is breakdown. I applied with 60 points for Accountant (general). 189 subclass.
> 
> VISA lodged offshore - 8 dec 2014|| uploaded all documents upfront|| team 13 contacted requesting resume, form 80 and 1221|| sent requested docs - 6th jan 2015||visa granted 9th of February 2015
> 
> I updated tracker but my entry is in the end of the list as it's hard to update using iPad.


Many many hearty congratulations Izzy_23 ,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## kingcantona7

congratulations izzy....enjoy the moment


----------



## meego1

I submitted my EOI in Jan and got an invitation on 3rd Feb with 70 points. However, i realized that i had mentioned my original experience in EOI instead of experience which was assesed relevant by ACS. Please note that this difference of experience does not change my points. I would get 15 points for experience anyway. 

Now i am wondering if i should:

1. Move forward with application and submit form 1023?
2. Make a new EOI leaving the current invitation as it is. (Is it legal). I am not sure if it will affect my new EOI or invitation?
3. Wait for this EOI to lapse and submit new in April (When this invitation expires) 

I am severly confused between these options and after going through all steps like IELTS, Assesments, dont want to lose visa because of a tiny click mistake. Please help.


----------



## meego1

sorry posted again same .


----------



## ShradhaAgr

*Hi*

Yes , they are in Black and white. Is it that we have to get it notorized for Visa application too?


----------



## cgsaipradeep

Hi Siva,

I leaving to Sydney in April mid. I want to book air ticket now. In my grant I saw (concession fare in IOM site).
1. How to avail concession for air fare while booking.
2. Which air ways would be better to opt for Sydney from Hyderabad, INDIA.
3. Little info regarding shopping before leaving to sydney?
Any one from HYD moving to sydney?


----------



## sivakumar s s

cgsaipradeep said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I leaving to Sydney in April mid. I want to book air ticket now. In my grant I saw (concession fare in IOM site).
> 1. How to avail concession for air fare while booking.
> 2. Which air ways would be better to opt for Sydney from Hyderabad, INDIA.
> 3. Little info regarding shopping before leaving to sydney?
> Any one from HYD moving to sydney?


Dear 

Its nice to see first time about IOM
Asia and the Pacific - International Organization for Migration

1. I didnt tried 
2. check with goibibo and make my trip but book through direct airlines sight...like singapore airlines, cathay pacific
3.shopping the most tough job. focus on kitchen utensils like pressure cooker, kadai, plates, fry pan etc.
clothes some essential only. I heard clothes are even cheaper in oz during Big sale time. Some food stuffs for one week or two

4. arrange sufficeint funds for 2 or 3 months
5.open bank account from overseas itself
6. many other things to go.....


----------



## MaxTheWolf

jre05 said:


> How did you got a government job?


I had applied for it.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

meego1 said:


> Thanks all for replying. I regret why i did not join this group earlier ! . majority suggestion seems to be moving forward with application.
> 
> As a second option, i am wondering your opinion about second option of (Make a new EOI leaving the current invitation as it is. (Is it legal). I am not sure if it will affect my new EOI or invitation?) .
> 
> Thanks again all ... i hope to be suggesting and contributing to this forum,


In terms of legality..no, it is not allowed.
In terms of technicality..yes, you'll be able to do that.
In terms of precedence..yes, it has been successfully done before, and the applicant got their PR.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ShradhaAgr said:


> Yes , they are in Black and white. Is it that we have to get it notorized for Visa application too?


If original is:

# Coloured -> colour scan -> upload.
# B/W -> get notarised/attested -> colour scan -> upload.

Max


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



ShradhaAgr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Visa (189) this weekend, have some queries with respect to the documents.
> My bank statements and Form 16 are in password protected pdfs. So , is it fine to upload those and share the password or should I get scan them and upload.
> 
> Kindly advise.


HI,

One suggestion from my side, you can remove the password.
Just google there are websites which will help to remove the password. This will help you not to do the notary stuff...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear
> 
> Its nice to see first time about IOM
> Asia and the Pacific - International Organization for Migration
> 
> 1. I didnt tried
> 2. check with goibibo and make my trip but book through direct airlines sight...like singapore airlines, cathay pacific
> 3.shopping the most tough job. focus on kitchen utensils like pressure cooker, kadai, plates, fry pan etc.
> clothes some essential only. I heard clothes are even cheaper in oz during Big sale time. Some food stuffs for one week or two
> 
> 4. arrange sufficeint funds for 2 or 3 months
> 5.open bank account from overseas itself
> 6. many other things to go.....


Siva, about your point no. 3, do not bring utensils which are common to Indian and Australian kitchen like plates and frying pans. You can get them at very competitive prices and for medium to high asian quality, which is good by the way. When you guys are here go to Big W or K-Mart, The Reject Shop or The Dollar Store, well preferably K-Mart as it is more economical as compared to Big W, both these are branded. The Reject Shop and The Dollar Store are also good, they offer medium quality chinese/malaysian/indonesian/thai goods which are very good for about 6-12 months of usage. There is no point in bringing these things as you'll pay for them in terms of baggage allowance. If you have spare baggage allowance after including all your essentials (like pressure cookers, Indian tongs, Roller, spice container (multiple sections), etc.) then of course bring all these things.

Secondly, many many accommodations in Australia do not have gas cooktops (my current and previous one for example), so they have electrical cooktops on which curved bottom deep fry pans (kadai as we call it) will not work as electrical tops are flat and do not support curved bottom utensils. Of course, you can buy gas cooktops and cylinders, but that is a different game as most landlords will not allow use of that. 

Thirdly, when you are buying pressure cookers, which you must bring with you, buy the ones that have flat bottom, the reason I have already explained. As flat as it can be. There is a new range of pressure cookers in Prestige and Hawkins which offer flat bottoms and these can be used with gas, electrical, induction, ceramic, halogen... all kinds of stoves/cooktops.

Just my unasked for opinion.

Max


----------



## sivakumar s s

MaxTheWolf said:


> Siva, about your point no. 3, do not bring utensils which are common to Indian and Australian kitchen like plates and frying pans. You can get them at very competitive prices and for medium to high asian quality, which is good by the way. When you guys are here go to Big W or K-Mart, The Reject Shop or The Dollar Store, well preferably K-Mart as it is more economical as compared to Big W, both these are branded. The Reject Shop and The Dollar Store are also good, they offer medium quality chinese/malaysian/indonesian/thai goods which are very good for about 6-12 months of usage. There is no point in bringing these things as you'll pay for them in terms of baggage allowance. If you have spare baggage allowance after including all your essentials (like pressure cookers, Indian tongs, Roller, spice container (multiple sections), etc.) then of course bring all these things.
> 
> Secondly, many many accommodations in Australia do not have gas cooktops (my current and previous one for example), so they have electrical cooktops on which curved bottom deep fry pans (kadai as we call it) will not work as electrical tops are flat and do not support curved bottom utensils. Of course, you can buy gas cooktops and cylinders, but that is a different game as most landlords will not allow use of that.
> 
> Thirdly, when you are buying pressure cookers, which you must bring with you, buy the ones that have flat bottom, the reason I have already explained. As flat as it can be. There is a new range of pressure cookers in Prestige and Hawkins which offer flat bottoms and these can be used with gas, electrical, ceramic, halogen... all kinds of stoves/cooktops.
> 
> Just my unasked for opinion.
> 
> Max


Great deal Max.......

and thanks for spending time for me..

Unfortunately, I already bought and packed with this stuff. 

It could be nice, if i have contacted you earlier....

some utensils i will change like kadai and fry pan...


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sivakumar s s said:


> Great deal Max.......
> 
> and thanks for spending time for me..
> 
> Unfortunately, I already bought and packed with this stuff.
> 
> It could be nice, if i have contacted you earlier....
> 
> some utensils i will change like kadai and fry pan...


glad that I could be of help.

Cheers!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cgsaipradeep said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I leaving to Sydney in April mid. I want to book air ticket now. In my grant I saw (concession fare in IOM site).
> 1. How to avail concession for air fare while booking.
> 2. Which air ways would be better to opt for Sydney from Hyderabad, INDIA.
> 3. Little info regarding shopping before leaving to sydney?
> Any one from HYD moving to sydney?


for your point no. 2

depends on what you want from your journey besides moving from point A to point B. If you want to bring a lot of baggage then Air India, Jet Airways and Singapore Airlines allow 40 Kgs per adult + 7 kgs cabbin baggage. If you want to go economical then best priced is Air India then a little costlier is Jet Airways and then Singapore Airlines (voted 3rd best airline of 2014). If you want a complete good flight experience then I can tell you, I flew from Delhi to Sydney in Singapore Airlines. It was magnificent and freakingly giant Airbus A380 aircraft, just 5-6 years old, I opted for upper deck and it was very quiet as compared to other aircrafts, plenty of food, more leg space, more comfortable seats, awesome cabin crew, very attractive air hostesses (ALL of them, I thought you would want to know), anyway, stopover at Changi Airport was a delight, Singapore Airlines offered me SGD $40 shopping coupons to use within Changi Airport and 2 hour free city tour of Singapore.

I am not sure about A380 availability in Hyd as only Delhi and Mumbai airports are ready for A380. But then Air India is flying latest Boeing 787-8 Dreamliners, not sure again if they are from Hyd to Syd.

In my limited knowledge, Air India and Jet Airways will fly you to Delhi first and then to Australia, so longer flight duration, whereas Singapore Airlines will fly you directly to Singapore and then to Sydney. 

check on makemytrip.com I find it the best website to get easy and complete knowledge about the flight, but check with the airline's own website for ticket pricing as they can offer you some more flight options and a little cheaper on the pocket.

Max


----------



## Ishu

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations Ishu,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thanks Siva. You are awesome guy. Helping everyone!


----------



## Auzidreamer

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Visa (189) this weekend, have some queries with respect to the documents.
> My bank statements and Form 16 are in password protected pdfs. So , is it fine to upload those and share the password or should I get scan them and upload.
> 
> Kindly advise.


You need to certify the docs and then scan.Then anyway ur problem will be solved.
Good luck


----------



## Auzidreamer

sivakumar s s said:


> *My third wishes for you in this thread :welcome:
> 
> lane: Auzi dream fullfilled now *


Thanks Siva..


----------



## cgsaipradeep

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear
> 
> Its nice to see first time about IOM
> Asia and the Pacific - International Organization for Migration
> 
> 1. I didnt tried
> 2. check with goibibo and make my trip but book through direct airlines sight...like singapore airlines, cathay pacific
> 3.shopping the most tough job. focus on kitchen utensils like pressure cooker, kadai, plates, fry pan etc.
> clothes some essential only. I heard clothes are even cheaper in oz during Big sale time. Some food stuffs for one week or two
> 
> 4. arrange sufficeint funds for 2 or 3 months
> 5.open bank account from overseas itself
> 6. many other things to go.....


Thanks siva,

Is International driving licence which I got yesterday is valid in Australia?

Point 5. Which bank? What shall we carry(docs) for opening the account.

Point 3. Can we carry pickles?


----------



## VRS

Ishu said:


> And it's a direct grant. Got the Golden email today. I will update the tracker. 189, VISA Lodged - 4th Dec.
> Thanks to all of you - "You guys are awesome".


Congratsssssss Ishu!!! Have a great future....!!


----------



## VRS

cgsaipradeep said:


> Thanks siva,
> 
> Is International driving licence which I got yesterday is valid in Australia?
> 
> Point 5. Which bank? What shall we carry(docs) for opening the account.
> 
> Point 3. Can we carry pickles?


Point 3# You cannot carry any food items!


----------



## VRS

Izzy_23 said:


> Hi Guys!! It's my first post. I have been reading this forum for a few weeks while waiting for my PR. I got it today can not update timeline as it is my first post but here is breakdown. I applied with 60 points for Accountant (general). 189 subclass.
> 
> VISA lodged offshore - 8 dec 2014|| uploaded all documents upfront|| team 13 contacted requesting resume, form 80 and 1221|| sent requested docs - 6th jan 2015||visa granted 9th of February 2015
> 
> I updated tracker but my entry is in the end of the list as it's hard to update using iPad.


Congrats Izzy 23!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys agent has uploaded pcc today but file name mentioned is record medical history is this going to be a problem


----------



## VRS

sunnyalt said:


> VISA GRANT.......
> 
> Finally got my Visa grant today. No words to describe happiness


Congrats Sunnyalt!!


----------



## VRS

Auzidreamer said:


> My dearest friends...I got the grant and its a direct grant....:second:
> Thx Siva,Dr max,Eugene and all other members for ur support..
> I honestly wish ,others for speedy grants...


Congrats Auzidreamer.... its now AuziInReality!! Great life ahead bro!


----------



## cgsaipradeep

MaxTheWolf said:


> for your point no. 2
> 
> depends on what you want from your journey besides moving from point A to point B. If you want to bring a lot of baggage then Air India, Jet Airways and Singapore Airlines allow 40 Kgs per adult + 7 kgs cabbin baggage. If you want to go economical then best priced is Air India then a little costlier is Jet Airways and then Singapore Airlines (voted 3rd best airline of 2014). If you want a complete good flight experience then I can tell you, I flew from Delhi to Sydney in Singapore Airlines. It was magnificent and freakingly giant Airbus A380 aircraft, just 5-6 years old, I opted for upper deck and it was very quiet as compared to other aircrafts, plenty of food, more leg space, more comfortable seats, awesome cabin crew, very attractive air hostesses (ALL of them, I thought you would want to know), anyway, stopover at Changi Airport was a delight, Singapore Airlines offered me SGD $40 shopping coupons to use within Changi Airport and 2 hour free city tour of Singapore.
> 
> I am not sure about A380 availability in Hyd as only Delhi and Mumbai airports are ready for A380. But then Air India is flying latest Boeing 787-8 Dreamliners, not sure again if they are from Hyd to Syd.
> 
> In my limited knowledge, Air India and Jet Airways will fly you to Delhi first and then to Australia, so longer flight duration, whereas Singapore Airlines will fly you directly to Singapore and then to Sydney.
> 
> check on makemytrip.com I find it the best website to get easy and complete knowledge about the flight, but check with the airline's own website for ticket pricing as they can offer you some more flight options and a little cheaper on the pocket.
> 
> Max


Thanks a lot max. Enough info mate


----------



## sivakumar s s

cgsaipradeep said:


> Thanks siva,
> 
> Is International driving licence which I got yesterday is valid in Australia?
> 
> Point 5. Which bank? What shall we carry(docs) for opening the account.
> 
> Point 3. Can we carry pickles?


Normal Indian DL is valid for first 3 months of entry except VIC upto 6 months...

Can open in CWb, NAB, westPAc and ANZ

https://www.commbank.com.au/personal/can/moving-to-australia.html?ei=mv_can_moving-to-australia-3726

My cousin carried pickles last month to Melbs......
Better to carry Processsed and packed One (buy from reputed pickle manufacturer)

Even though, generally food items are not allowed, If it is properly treated,processed, packed and labelled then it is ok. 

But please ensure a list of food items and declare it. Some may be thrown in the dust bins and some can be allowed......


----------



## padmayogesh

MaxTheWolf said:


> I had applied for it.


Max,

I think what jre meant was, usually most of the govt. jobs look for candidates who are citizens due to the requirement of security clearance. Even I wondered about this when I saw your signature. 


Regards
Yogesh


----------



## talexpat

sivakumar s s said:


> Normal Indian DL is valid for first 3 months of entry except VIC upto 6 months...
> 
> Can open in CWb, NAB, westPAc and ANZ
> 
> https://www.commbank.com.au/personal/can/moving-to-australia.html?ei=mv_can_moving-to-australia-3726
> 
> My cousin carried pickles last month to Melbs......
> Better to carry Processsed and packed One (buy from reputed pickle manufacturer)
> 
> Even though, generally food items are not allowed, If it is properly treated,processed, packed and labelled then it is ok.
> 
> But please ensure a list of food items and declare it. Some may be thrown in the dust bins and some can be allowed......


AUS bank account opening : Yes that's really good, we can open our account online without visiting any branch using our passport number even prior to landing in AUS. I wonder are there any disadvantages?


----------



## cgsaipradeep

sivakumar s s said:


> Normal Indian DL is valid for first 3 months of entry except VIC upto 6 months...
> 
> Can open in CWb, NAB, westPAc and ANZ
> 
> https://www.commbank.com.au/personal/can/moving-to-australia.html?ei=mv_can_moving-to-australia-3726
> 
> My cousin carried pickles last month to Melbs......
> Better to carry Processsed and packed One (buy from reputed pickle manufacturer)
> 
> Even though, generally food items are not allowed, If it is properly treated,processed, packed and labelled then it is ok.
> 
> But please ensure a list of food items and declare it. Some may be thrown in the dust bins and some can be allowed......


Oohh clarified. Thank u.


----------



## sivakumar s s

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys agent has uploaded pcc today but file name mentioned is record medical history is this going to be a problem


Mate,

not getting your words........ about medicals.....


----------



## XINGSINGH

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate,
> 
> not getting your words........ about medicals.....


No pcc uploaded with file name as medical. Please refer to attachment


----------



## NiX_

*Spouse Visa for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)*

Finally a holder of Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189). 

Can somebody please tell me what are the requirements for applying for a Spouse Visa? And after how much time does it arrive? It's urgent.


----------



## TheExpatriate

NiX_ said:


> Finally a holder of Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189).
> 
> Can somebody please tell me what are the requirements for applying for a Spouse Visa? And after how much time does it arrive? It's urgent.


You need to move there, establish your residence there, then apply for her for both visas 309/100. It can anywhere between 1-2 years from the date you apply. She will get 309 and subsequently 100 two years from the grant of 309 (you apply for both at the same time and pay one charge though)


----------



## NiX_

TheExpatriate said:


> You need to move there, establish your residence there, then apply for her for both visas 309/100. It can anywhere between 1-2 years from the date you apply. She will get 309 and subsequently 100 two years from the grant of 309 (you apply for both at the same time and pay one charge though)


1-2 years? Can't this be any quicker than this?  I have heard from people that it comes within 2-3 months. Is there any other visa for that option?


----------



## TheExpatriate

NiX_ said:


> 1-2 years? Can't this be any quicker than this?  I have heard from people that it comes within 2-3 months. Is there any other visa for that option?


if the spouse is onshore (applying for 820/801 instead) it's a different story.

Current offshore high risk applicants (anyone not eligible for ETA) processing time (excluding ESC - if it takes place) is 12 months 

https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/5.0.htm


----------



## NiX_

TheExpatriate said:


> if the spouse is onshore (applying for 820/801 instead) it's a different story.
> 
> Current offshore high risk applicants (anyone not eligible for ETA) processing time (excluding ESC - if it takes place) is 12 months


And what if I go to Australia and apply spouse visa from there? The table shows that applications lodged in Australia are taking 8 months! Does it mean the spouse needs to be there or me being there is enough?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

padmayogesh said:


> Max,
> 
> I think what jre meant was, usually most of the govt. jobs look for candidates who are citizens due to the requirement of security clearance. Even I wondered about this when I saw your signature.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Yogesh


Jobs which specifically require an applicant to be a citizen are federal jobs (like central govt. jobs in India) for example defense jobs, national investigation agency, parliament jobs, etc., or the ones where the role requires to handle sensitive tasks.

Max


----------



## girlaussie

Your partner/wife can apply as soon as you move to Australia and meet he Usual Resident criteria which means you live & work in Australia. As she is from high risk country so the average processing time offshore is between 9-12 months. This is the link for Partner visa 309/100 Partner (Provisional) visa (subclass 309) and Partner (Migrant) visa (subclass 100)

Also read this link carefully, it will answer all your questions: partner migration http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1127.pdf

Also check the AHC website of your country of residence & get the checklist.

Hope this helps, if you have any questions please ask.

Girl Aussie 



NiX_ said:


> Finally a holder of Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189).
> 
> Can somebody please tell me what are the requirements for applying for a Spouse Visa? And after how much time does it arrive? It's urgent.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cgsaipradeep said:


> Thanks siva,
> 
> Is International driving licence which I got yesterday is valid in Australia?
> 
> Point 5. Which bank? What shall we carry(docs) for opening the account.
> 
> Point 3. Can we carry pickles?


you can drive on your Indian driving license, will be called international driving license in Australia, for three months from your date of landing.

5. NAB is the best. there is no fee for maintaining even zero balance account. provides interest on your money unlike other Australian banks.

3. yes you can, you MUST declare them at the Sydney airport, otherwisr if caught pay $200-250 in fine.


----------



## girlaussie

That's not true, it doesn't approve in 2-3 months for sure, however, female applicants do get their grant within 5-8 months time. 

Girl Aussie



NiX_ said:


> 1-2 years? Can't this be any quicker than this?  I have heard from people that it comes within 2-3 months. Is there any other visa for that option?


----------



## girlaussie

A: You can't apply on her behalf B: as she from high risk country she can't apply onshore i.e from Australia. C: while her partner visa is in progress she can visit you on visitor visa if granted. 

Girl Aussie



NiX_ said:


> And what if I go to Australia and apply spouse visa from there? The table shows that applications lodged in Australia are taking 8 months! Does it mean the spouse needs to be there or me being there is enough?


----------



## JonDoe

XINGSINGH said:


> No pcc uploaded with file name as medical. Please refer to attachment
> 
> View attachment 37521


Cant read the attachment. ANyway here is what is possible

*Possibility 1 *The file name mentions "medical" but the description mentions PCC: I guess this should be fine. I would not bother and correct this only if the CO mentions. Which I doubt they would call out.

Possibility 2 The description is worng and mentions medical instead of PCC. If this is the case you need to do 2 things upload a FORM 1023( this is for corrections) and followed by this upload the correct file in the right section this time.


----------



## VRS

Hello Friends,

Just got a CO mail asking for PCC's. Though I submitted Indian PCC, I need to submit them the US-PCC. The mail came from Adelaide-GSM-Team 2.


----------



## BRam111

VRS said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got a CO mail asking for PCC's. Though I submitted Indian PCC, I need to submit them the US-PCC. The mail came from Adelaide-GSM-Team 2.


So what is your next step VRS? Contact US?

Ram


----------



## XINGSINGH

VRS said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got a CO mail asking for PCC's. Though I submitted Indian PCC, I need to submit them the US-PCC. The mail came from Adelaide-GSM-Team 2.


Good luck


----------



## Auzidreamer

VRS said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got a CO mail asking for PCC's. Though I submitted Indian PCC, I need to submit them the US-PCC. The mail came from Adelaide-GSM-Team 2.


Good news..So things are on progress.Good luck..


----------



## Auzidreamer

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys agent has uploaded pcc today but file name mentioned is record medical history is this going to be a problem


Why don't u update the signature.


----------



## Auzidreamer

VRS said:


> Congrats Auzidreamer.... its now AuziInReality!! Great life ahead bro!


Thx ..cool definition mate..


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Awesome.... Hope you get your PCC at earliest.... BTW what is the extra detail he asked for?? :O



VRS said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got a CO mail asking for PCC's. Though I submitted Indian PCC, I need to submit them the US-PCC. The mail came from Adelaide-GSM-Team 2.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

VRS said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got a CO mail asking for PCC's. Though I submitted Indian PCC, I need to submit them the US-PCC. The mail came from Adelaide-GSM-Team 2.


Good. So you are about to get your grant.


----------



## rajibbd15

VRS said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got a CO mail asking for PCC's. Though I submitted Indian PCC, I need to submit them the US-PCC. The mail came from Adelaide-GSM-Team 2.


Great! Bro please check your inbox, I sent you some queries. Need your help.


----------



## VRS

BRam111 said:


> So what is your next step VRS? Contact US?
> 
> Ram


Hi Ram, I have already applied for it in Oct 2014. Soon I will rec. it.


----------



## VRS

XINGSINGH said:


> Good luck


Thank you Bhai!!


----------



## VRS

Auzidreamer said:


> Good news..So things are on progress.Good luck..


Yes Ausidreamer.... Thank you mate!


----------



## VRS

Ravi_Pune said:


> Awesome.... Hope you get your PCC at earliest.... BTW what is the extra detail he asked for?? :O


Thank you for the kind wishes Ravi_Pune, nothing other than PCC was asked. Was asked to submit all PCCs from countries where I cumulatively stayed for more than 12 months.


----------



## VRS

MaxTheWolf said:


> Good. So you are about to get your grant.


Thank you MaxTW.


----------



## VRS

rajibbd15 said:


> Great! Bro please check your inbox, I sent you some queries. Need your help.


Okay sure, will answer immediately.


----------



## chawla_amit83

Hi All,

Got my grant today.

Thanks to everyone who helped resolve my queries and to this forum in general.
Now the real struggle starts (Getting a Job in this market). I only have 3 months of experience in Australia and that too a few years ago. Wish me luck,

Cheers,
Amit


----------



## VRS

chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped resolve my queries and to this forum in general.
> Now the real struggle starts (Getting a Job in this market). I only have 3 months of experience in Australia and that too a few years ago. Wish me luck,
> 
> Cheers,
> Amit


Congrats Amit!!! Wish you luck!


----------



## VRS

rajibbd15 said:


> Great! Bro please check your inbox, I sent you some queries. Need your help.


Bhaijaan, I replied, please check!


----------



## chawla_amit83

VRS said:


> Congrats Amit!!! Wish you luck!


Thanks VRS


----------



## santu99

Congrats VRS and Amit. I lodged my application on 5th Dec as well. Still waiting :confused2:


----------



## XINGSINGH

VRS said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got a CO mail asking for PCC's. Though I submitted Indian PCC, I need to submit them the US-PCC. The mail came from Adelaide-GSM-Team 2.


Good luck


----------



## VRS

santu99 said:


> Congrats VRS and Amit. I lodged my application on 5th Dec as well. Still waiting :confused2:


Wish you speedy grant Santu99, you are already in MLB, so I think you will have no problems. Good luck!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Auzidreamer said:


> Why don't u update the signature.


Brother I am waiting for the right moment to update. Inhibitions you know


----------



## XINGSINGH

chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped resolve my queries and to this forum in general.
> Now the real struggle starts (Getting a Job in this market). I only have 3 months of experience in Australia and that too a few years ago. Wish me luck,
> 
> Cheers,
> Amit


Congrats Goodluck


----------



## BretSavage

VRS said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got a CO mail asking for PCC's. Though I submitted Indian PCC, I need to submit them the US-PCC. The mail came from Adelaide-GSM-Team 2.


Congratz VRS...hopefully u will get ur grant fairly soon. All the Best


----------



## BretSavage

chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped resolve my queries and to this forum in general.
> Now the real struggle starts (Getting a Job in this market). I only have 3 months of experience in Australia and that too a few years ago. Wish me luck,
> 
> Cheers,
> Amit


Congratz Buddy.....


----------



## idreamofoz

VRS said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got a CO mail asking for PCC's. Though I submitted Indian PCC, I need to submit them the US-PCC. The mail came from Adelaide-GSM-Team 2.


Niiice.. Congrats buddy, Spam the **** out of FBI now. Tell them 125 crore people are praying hard for your PCC. 

All the best!


----------



## Raviinc

Congrats VRS and now wish you all the best for early FBI-PCC. This visa grant issue is becoming like a treasure hunt!


----------



## cgsaipradeep

VRS said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got a CO mail asking for PCC's. Though I submitted Indian PCC, I need to submit them the US-PCC. The mail came from Adelaide-GSM-Team 2.


We sincerely pray for ur speedy grant.


----------



## Ash_pagal

I have updated the tracker..! Can't wait for the grant..! Fingers Crossed..! Hope I get Golden Letter very soon..!


----------



## Ash_pagal

I didnt notice "awaiting CO" status on my application, after I uploaded all the docs, the status is "processing, wait for the department to contact you"


----------



## padmayogesh

chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped resolve my queries and to this forum in general.
> Now the real struggle starts (Getting a Job in this market). I only have 3 months of experience in Australia and that too a few years ago. Wish me luck,
> 
> Cheers,
> Amit


Congrats Amit !! Good Luck for your future in Aus.


----------



## padmayogesh

VRS said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got a CO mail asking for PCC's. Though I submitted Indian PCC, I need to submit them the US-PCC. The mail came from Adelaide-GSM-Team 2.


Good luck VRS. Hope you receive it soon.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped resolve my queries and to this forum in general.
> Now the real struggle starts (Getting a Job in this market). I only have 3 months of experience in Australia and that too a few years ago. Wish me luck,
> 
> Cheers,
> Amit


Congrats!


----------



## sevnik0202

chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped resolve my queries and to this forum in general.
> Now the real struggle starts (Getting a Job in this market). I only have 3 months of experience in Australia and that too a few years ago. Wish me luck,
> 
> Cheers,
> Amit


Congrats Amit.


----------



## myboat

Ash_pagal said:


> I didnt notice "awaiting CO" status on my application, after I uploaded all the docs, the status is "processing, wait for the department to contact you"


That's what I also had, actually mine is still "In progress".. I guest that what every one get until you are contacted by a CO...any ideals seniors???


----------



## myboat

santu99 said:


> Congrats VRS and Amit. I lodged my application on 5th Dec as well. Still waiting :confused2:


Expect a direct grant very soon, because based on the tracker... those in early Dec are getting the golden mail. Wish you all the best mate


----------



## TheExpatriate

NiX_ said:


> And what if I go to Australia and apply spouse visa from there? The table shows that applications lodged in Australia are taking 8 months! Does it mean the spouse needs to be there or me being there is enough?


Lodged in Australia means the SPOUSE is ALREADY in Australia, not you. In all cases you can NOT sponsor a spouse while you are offshore. You have to move there first, then apply from there. However, this is an offshore application since she's not onshore


----------



## TheExpatriate

girlaussie said:


> A: You can't apply on her behalf B: as she from high risk country she can't apply onshore i.e from Australia. C: while her partner visa is in progress she can visit you on visitor visa if granted.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Theoretically she CAN apply from onshore in Australia even if she's high risk, if she's legally in Australia on another visa that does not have NFS condition on it


----------



## asialanka

Hi,

Tried to merge Form 80's last page (I printed the last page, signed and scanned it) with the rest of the document

However, Adobe is asking for a password (to merge pages of form 80)

Has any of you come across this or is there a different way of doing it 

Thanks


----------



## mehul.dalki

ACT released occupation list for Feb 2015,

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au...ist-feb-15.pdf


----------



## From_BD_001

*Strange !!*

?? !! ??
Form 80 doesn't require password. It may be an issue of adobe. Use foxit.



asialanka said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tried to merge Form 80's last page (I printed the last page, signed and scanned it) with the rest of the document
> 
> However, Adobe is asking for a password (to merge pages of form 80)
> 
> Has any of you come across this or is there a different way of doing it
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

XINGSINGH said:


> No pcc uploaded with file name as medical. Please refer to attachment
> 
> View attachment 37521


No worries with that.

If want to change the file name we need not upload it again.

applicant name_PCC


----------



## XINGSINGH

sivakumar s s said:


> No worries with that.
> 
> If want to change the file name we need not upload it again.
> 
> applicant name_PCC


Just realised agent has uploaded medical examination form. Now how to fix this


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got a CO mail asking for PCC's. Though I submitted Indian PCC, I need to submit them the US-PCC. The mail came from Adelaide-GSM-Team 2.


Dear VRS Good news..So things are on progress.Good luck..


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Total of 4 grants and 2 CO contacts recorded on the Sheet today.... Good Day it seems..


----------



## sivakumar s s

chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped resolve my queries and to this forum in general.
> Now the real struggle starts (Getting a Job in this market). I only have 3 months of experience in Australia and that too a few years ago. Wish me luck,
> 
> Cheers,
> Amit


Many many hearty congratulations AMIT,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## bruce1985

Ravi_Pune said:


> Total of 4 grants and 2 CO contacts recorded on the Sheet today.... Good Day it seems..


Is that for 190 or 189?


----------



## sivakumar s s

XINGSINGH said:


> Just realised agent has uploaded medical examination form. Now how to fix this


Bang that idiot......

Taking hard earned money from us and cant reliable on their work.

How damn to did like this. Your agent is really a fool.


----------



## TheExpatriate

XINGSINGH said:


> Just realised agent has uploaded medical examination form. Now how to fix this


just reupload the correct document to the correct category. Don't worry


----------



## asialanka

From_BD_001 said:


> ?? !! ??
> Form 80 doesn't require password. It may be an issue of adobe. Use foxit.


Thanks

But looks like the document is right protected (checked the doc properties) and it says some functions like writing is allowed but not changing the document not allowed... will try foxit


----------



## TheExpatriate

print the whole filled-up form, sign the last page, scan everything back into one PDF


----------



## asialanka

TheExpatriate said:


> print the whole filled-up form, sign the last page, scan everything back into one PDF


Thanks TheExpat, 

Just found another way; I.e, save the filled from as images > scan signed page as an image> convert and merge the 18 pages back to PDF

Both ways work.....cheers


----------



## Auzidreamer

chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped resolve my queries and to this forum in general.
> Now the real struggle starts (Getting a Job in this market). I only have 3 months of experience in Australia and that too a few years ago. Wish me luck,
> 
> Cheers,
> Amit


Congratz Amit..All the very best..


----------



## Ravi_Pune

189...



bruce1985 said:


> is that for 190 or 189?


----------



## Auzidreamer

myboat said:


> That's what I also had, actually mine is still "In progress".. I guest that what every one get until you are contacted by a CO...any ideals seniors???


WEll that's a generic message,which appears in every immiAcc.It would get changed to "Granted" once you get the grant.

Good luck


----------



## sweetchillies1989

Hi Friends!

I just filed my EOI yesterday. Heard the invite rounds are happening on the 13th of February.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> I just filed my EOI yesterday. Heard the invite rounds are happening on the 13th of February.


very hearty congratulations to you. May god bless you.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Auzidreamer said:


> WEll that's a generic message,which appears in every immiAcc.It would get changed to "Granted" once you get the grant.
> 
> Good luck


'Granted'? or 'Finalised'?


----------



## VRS

BretSavage said:


> Congratz VRS...hopefully u will get ur grant fairly soon. All the Best


Thank you BretSavage!!


----------



## VRS

idreamofoz said:


> Niiice.. Congrats buddy, Spam the **** out of FBI now. Tell them 125 crore people are praying hard for your PCC.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks to the 125 crore buddy!!! Fortunately FBI processed it yesterday!!! Just waiting for USPS mail. Wonder when important visas are being issued over email why not the PCC?? God save us!


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Congrats VRS and now wish you all the best for early FBI-PCC. This visa grant issue is becoming like a treasure hunt!


Thank you Raviinc!! Hopefully by this weekend.... I am missing my Ind vs Pak match!!


----------



## sweetchillies1989

MaxTheWolf said:


> very hearty congratulations to you. May god bless you.


Thank you! How is the Job market there? I am in Sydney now. Are you in Melbourne?


----------



## VRS

cgsaipradeep said:


> We sincerely pray for ur speedy grant.


Thank you CGSP. Pleasure to know this... thats the best part of this forum, each one enjoys the others visa as much as theirs.


----------



## VRS

padmayogesh said:


> Good luck VRS. Hope you receive it soon.


Thanks padmayogesh!!


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear VRS Good news..So things are on progress.Good luck..


Thank you Sivakumar SS bro!!


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Bang that idiot......
> 
> Taking hard earned money from us and cant reliable on their work.
> 
> How damn to did like this. Your agent is really a fool.


Bang him... absolutely!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sweetchillies1989 said:


> Thank you! How is the Job market there? I am in Sydney now. Are you in Melbourne?


I am in outer Sydney. more like country area.


----------



## XINGSINGH

asialanka said:


> Thanks
> 
> But looks like the document is right protected (checked the doc properties) and it says some functions like writing is allowed but not changing the document not allowed... will try foxit


Asialanka

Click on print command and save in pdf format. Then split the pages via online splitting tool then take print out of last page. Sign it and scan in pdf format. 

Then merge all the pages in sequence. No need to take pain of scanning whole do document. I did this for form 1023 and had no problem.


----------



## sweetchillies1989

MaxTheWolf said:


> I am in outer Sydney. more like country area.


Great, I live near Chatswood.


----------



## NMCHD

VRS said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got a CO mail asking for PCC's. Though I submitted Indian PCC, I need to submit them the US-PCC. The mail came from Adelaide-GSM-Team 2.


All the best bro..ur good new is just around the corner..


----------



## NMCHD

chawla_amit83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my grant today.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who helped resolve my queries and to this forum in general.
> Now the real struggle starts (Getting a Job in this market). I only have 3 months of experience in Australia and that too a few years ago. Wish me luck,
> 
> Cheers,
> Amit


Congrats amit..have a great life


----------



## vinugan

HI guys,

I have updated my details in the tracker.

Congrats to all who got the grant

Vinod


----------



## ausmsc

*visa fees for spouse*

Hello Folks,

I would like to know the visa application fees for spouse.


----------



## vinugan

ausmsc said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I would like to know the visa application fees for spouse.


It is around A$ 1850


----------



## vinugan

How to post the timeline ?


----------



## vinugan

bruce1985 said:


> Is that for 190 or 189?


All are 189


----------



## NiX_

*Spouse Visa for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)*

Is there any other way to call spouse in Australia to live with you if the spouse visas 100/309 takes time? Can't I call her on visit visa to live with me until she gets her visa? How much does the visit visa cost?

Secondly, do I have to be in Australia to apply for 100/309 visa of my spouse?

Thanks!


----------



## TheExpatriate

NiX_ said:


> Is there any other way to call spouse in Australia to live with you if the spouse visas 100/309 takes time? Can't I call her on visit visa to live with me until she gets her visa? How much does the visit visa cost?
> 
> Secondly, do I have to be in Australia to apply for 100/309 visa of my spouse?
> 
> Thanks!


No there is no way other than wait OR visit visa. however, high risk nationals usually get visit visas with NFS condition for 3 months, plus, she has to be OUTSIDE Australia when the visa is decided (for 309/100), plus, getting a visit visa while her motives to return are slim will be very difficult.

and yes, you are going to be her "sponsor", sponsors have to be either citizens or actual established residents (with established residence, income .....etc.) .... For 309/100 specifically, you have to be onshore and she has to be offshore


----------



## girlaussie

You are simply wasting time asking the same question again & again. Hope this information will help you. 

I don't know exactly which country you are from but it looks like you are from Pakistan so according to AHC Pakistan website 'The sponsor does not need to be living in Australia at the time of application' so your wife can lodge her application 309/100 while you are in Pakistan, however, as some point you have to be in Australia as you will be asked to provide Australian address/payslip etc.

Please make an effort and read below links for your own benefit: 

Pg9 - Migration Visas - Australian High Commission

http://www.pakistan.embassy.gov.au/files/islm/120822-pg9-partner.pdf

Visa fee for partner visa is: AU$ 4630

Once this visa is lodged she could apply for visitor visa, if she shows her strong ties back home then she will get her visitor visa grant for 3 months (depends if she applied for 1 year visa) visa fee is : AU$130 

This is the checklist from AHC Pakistan for visitor visa: http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/visitor/_pdf/600-document-checklist.pdf

Hope this info helps.

Girl Aussie



NiX_ said:


> Is there any other way to call spouse in Australia to live with you if the spouse visas 100/309 takes time? Can't I call her on visit visa to live with me until she gets her visa? How much does the visit visa cost?
> 
> Secondly, do I have to be in Australia to apply for 100/309 visa of my spouse?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## myboat

I would like to thank whoever created the visa tracker, I have entered my details and have started using it but feel like showing appreciation to whoever spent the time creating it. Thank you.
Anyone knows who created it?


----------



## santu99

Received my Grant today....
Feeling very happy.

Thanks a lot for your support and blessings guys.


----------



## XINGSINGH

santu99 said:


> Received my Grant today....
> Feeling very happy.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and blessings guys.


Congrats please update your details in tracker


----------



## kcar

a quick question, if my country does not provide pcc until immigration requested, would that be good to contact officer or wait until CO allocate? will CO skip or put lower prioritity to my application since they can see I have not uploaded.


----------



## cgsaipradeep

MaxTheWolf said:


> you can drive on your Indian driving license, will be called international driving license in Australia, for three months from your date of landing.
> 
> 5. NAB is the best. there is no fee for maintaining even zero balance account. provides interest on your money unlike other Australian banks.
> 
> 3. yes you can, you MUST declare them at the Sydney airport, otherwisr if caught pay $200-250 in fine.


Dear siva/max,

Can I open the account when I am in India I.e, before leaving to Australia?


----------



## Auzidreamer

santu99 said:


> Received my Grant today....
> Feeling very happy.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and blessings guys.


Congratz..Enjoy the moments..


----------



## louisam

cgsaipradeep said:


> Dear siva/max,
> 
> Can I open the account when I am in India I.e, before leaving to Australia?


Yes, you can. Even you can transfer money to the account. Not only NAB, most of the main banks have migrant section from where you can open account. Even ANZ has zero maintenance fee account.

Moving to Australia - NAB


----------



## Auzidreamer

kcar said:


> a quick question, if my country does not provide pcc until immigration requested, would that be good to contact officer or wait until CO allocate? will CO skip or put lower prioritity to my application since they can see I have not uploaded.


Few options available.

1.If you have applied for visa ,then u must be having the acknowledgement letter sent by DIBP.Just submit that to police as evidence & also the visa payment receipt.

2.If they are not happy with those ,wait for the co 's mail.

Anyway its not gonna make a big difference if you wait for the CO.pls update ur signature.Then the seniors can provide u with good info.


----------



## Auzidreamer

asialanka said:


> Thanks
> 
> But looks like the document is right protected (checked the doc properties) and it says some functions like writing is allowed but not changing the document not allowed... will try foxit


Typing on the doc can be bit hard. Just take some printouts and write using a black pen.


----------



## myboat

santu99 said:


> Received my Grant today....
> Feeling very happy.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and blessings guys.


Congrat mate...


----------



## arvindsaini

*ACS Application*

Hi All,

I applied to ACS for skill Assessment last year with the applicable fee, but they deducted 2 years of my employment years and I got approval of only 4 years. That was my previous company.
Now I have completed 1 more year in my current employment in another company and I want to show it ACS. 
Can anyone answer my below queries:

1. Can I make addition to my previous assessment?
2. If yes, Do I need to pay whole fees again?
3. What is the turn-around-time for that?

thanks in advance

--Arvind


----------



## deeparashmin

arvindsaini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied to ACS for skill Assessment last year with the applicable fee, but they deducted 2 years of my employment years and I got approval of only 4 years. That was my previous company.
> Now I have completed 1 more year in my current employment in another company and I want to show it ACS.
> Can anyone answer my below queries:
> 
> 1. Can I make addition to my previous assessment?
> 2. If yes, Do I need to pay whole fees again?
> 3. What is the turn-around-time for that?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> --Arvind


Hi Arvind, 

In this case you will have to apply for the assessment again which means paying the fees again. 
Nowadays the assessment results are much quick; say within just more than a week.


----------



## yashdeepsingh

deeparashmin said:


> Hi Arvind,
> 
> In this case you will have to apply for the assessment again which means paying the fees again.
> Nowadays the assessment results are much quick; say within just more than a week.


Kindly confirm this, I doubt this information is correct. You can apply with the current ACS where you can upload the supporting docs like salary slips and bank account statements so that you can prove the experience. In EOI you can provide the date. In visa app you provide the docs. ...

Cheers
Yash


----------



## yashdeepsingh

deeparashmin said:


> Hi Arvind,
> 
> In this case you will have to apply for the assessment again which means paying the fees again.
> Nowadays the assessment results are much quick; say within just more than a week.


Moreover ACS is valid for 2 years.


----------



## arvindsaini

Hi Yash,

Where can I confirm this query?

Thanks
--Arvind


----------



## deeparashmin

yashdeepsingh said:


> Moreover ACS is valid for 2 years.


You are right. ACS is valid for 2 yrs. But here the case is gaining 10 points with showing additional 1 year of experience which we are not sure will be considered or not.

I was in a similar situation and one of my friends suggested to go for the assessment again where spending here is worth than god forbids facing a disappointment of -5 from total of 60 just incase this 10 adds up to 60.

What say buddy? Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Buffal0

Need some help please..

Requested the case officer to remove my fiancé(added her as non-migrating member) from the application as her medicals is been deferred with some more test, which is the only document left to submit. 

Spoke with the case officer yesterday explained my situation and mentioned we are not married and she is currently not my dependent. He got back to me by email saying "According to Departmental definition, a fiancé, in your case, is a non-migrating family member and therefore she is required to submit a health clearance" 

When i logged in immi account, my fiancé is been removed-no status on her documents whatsoever. I tried calling gsm processing team since morning couldn't get the line n its always busy.

Any suggestion based on the situation?


----------



## arvindsaini

Hi Yash and Deeparashmin,

Is there anyway if I can ask them on email or something?
If yes, how can I contact them?

Thanks
--Arvind


----------



## asialanka

XINGSINGH said:


> Asialanka
> 
> Click on print command and save in pdf format. Then split the pages via online splitting tool then take print out of last page. Sign it and scan in pdf format.
> 
> Then merge all the pages in sequence. No need to take pain of scanning whole do document. I did this for form 1023 and had no problem.


Thanks Mate

However, It didn't work as the document does not allow it to be printed as PDF

May be something wrong with the version of PDF I am using or the geographical settings for my location 

Got it sorted out by saving the whole filled-up document as individual images > print the 17th page, sign, and scan it as an image > converting and merging all images back to one PDF doc

Thanks


----------



## VRS

NMCHD said:


> All the best bro..ur good new is just around the corner..


Thank you NMCHD!!


----------



## asialanka

Hi

Anybody know what's "Form 1399 Declaration of Service"

I saw one applicant on the tracker has been asked to submit it

Thanks


----------



## VRS

santu99 said:


> received my grant today....
> Feeling very happy.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and blessings guys.


congrats santu99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Auzidreamer

arvindsaini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied to ACS for skill Assessment last year with the applicable fee, but they deducted 2 years of my employment years and I got approval of only 4 years. That was my previous company.
> Now I have completed 1 more year in my current employment in another company and I want to show it ACS.
> Can anyone answer my below queries:
> 
> 1. Can I make addition to my previous assessment?
> 2. If yes, Do I need to pay whole fees again?
> 3. What is the turn-around-time for that?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> --Arvind


You will have to do a fresh skills assessment paying the full amount. But still its worth as u would be able to claim points for 5 years.
ACS ,unlike vetassess do the processing with in a time frmae of less than 02 weeks.


----------



## yashdeepsingh

arvindsaini said:


> Hi Yash and Deeparashmin,
> 
> Is there anyway if I can ask them on email or something?
> If yes, how can I contact them?
> 
> Thanks
> --Arvind


Arvind

I am damn sure I am right. You need not to confirm this as I have done the same stuff. I have got my ACS done in 2013 and filed EOI just now after gaining 10 more points with exp. So file your eoi and give your ACS file #. 

You will be granted points at the last page of eoi and its valid.

Cheers
Yash


----------



## louisam

yashdeepsingh said:


> Arvind
> 
> I am damn sure I am right. You need not to confirm this as I have done the same stuff. I have got my ACS done in 2013 and filed EOI just now after gaining 10 more points with exp. So file your eoi and give your ACS file #.
> 
> You will be granted points at the last page of eoi and its valid.
> 
> Cheers
> Yash


@yashdeepsingh, were you working in the same company at that time? Or did you change the employer after ACS assessment?


----------



## mandy2137

louisam said:


> @yashdeepsingh, were you working in the same company at that time? Or did you change the employer after ACS assessment?


Louisam, 

I have assessed through ACS last years in July, for both companies A & B, I am still working with B company. I think I wouldn't be needed to re-assessed by ACS before filling EOI. Am I right?

Thanks


----------



## louisam

mandy2137 said:


> Louisam,
> 
> I have assessed through ACS last years in July, for both companies A & B, I am still working with B company. I think I wouldn't be needed to re-assessed by ACS before filling EOI. Am I right?
> 
> Thanks


As long as your roles and responsibilities are same and you are able to provide proof for your on going work, you are fine. 

You can go ahead and file your EOI. But keep in mind that it is DIBP who verifies your points claim and you need to provide proofs such as payslips etc for period not assessed by ACS.


----------



## mandy2137

louisam said:


> As long as your roles and responsibilities are same and you are able to provide proof for your on going work, you are fine.
> 
> You can go ahead and file your EOI. But keep in mind that it is DIBP who verifies your points claim and you need to provide proofs such as payslips etc for period not assessed by ACS.



Yes I am still working with same duties and responsibilities. I heard from someone that we no need to provide any documents to DIBP for not assessed years by ACS.They reduced 2 years of mine experience as normal they do. What would be the safest side?

Regards


----------



## louisam

mandy2137 said:


> Yes I am still working with same duties and responsibilities. I heard from someone that we no need to provide any documents to DIBP for not assessed years by ACS.They reduced 2 years of mine experience as normal they do. What would be the safest side?
> 
> Regards


You dont have to submit documents for those 2 years which ACS deducted for usual "Skill level met" criteria. DIBP asks docs only for those areas where you are claiming points.

Infact it is not mandatory to even show that in EOI though you need to list it out in Form 80. If you are entering those two years in EOI, then mark it as not relevant.


----------



## mandy2137

louisam said:


> You dont have to submit documents for those 2 years which ACS deducted for usual "Skill level met" criteria. DIBP asks docs only for those areas where you are claiming points.
> 
> Infact it is not mandatory to even show that in EOI though you need to list it out in Form 80. If you are entering those two years in EOI, then mark it as not relevant.


Thank You mate. 

one more question, happy if you can clear, I had got refusal New Zealand study visa in 2009 & 2011. Will it be any problem or concern with skilled migration?


----------



## Pooh

HELP!!

I updated my details on the tracker.......on January 22nd as i remember......but now my details are not there....it was there when I checked 2,3 days after updating ..but now its not there......my row should be on 21st Jan.....please somebody help....


----------



## louisam

mandy2137 said:


> Thank You mate.
> 
> one more question, happy if you can clear, I had got refusal New Zealand study visa in 2009 & 2011. Will it be any problem or concern with skilled migration?


It should not be unless it is because of character or fraud. Still that should not result in refusing your skilled visa. It would be looked upon a case by case basis. Student visa refusals happen and normal refusal reasons wont cause any problems now.

You need to mention these details about your refused visa in your skilled visa application. I believe there is a question related to that.


----------



## malisajj

I got the much awaited grant today 

I applied in May 2014. 

IED is 07 Jun 15


----------



## mandy2137

malisajj said:


> I got the much awaited grant today
> 
> I applied in May 2014.
> 
> IED is 07 Jun 15


Congrats mate,

Enjoy this moment.


----------



## Knowman

Many Many Congrats !!!!


----------



## Knowman

Hi Everyone,
My agent has lodged visa application today.
I need to know , do i create an ImmiAccount ? What will i be able to see through it ?


----------



## XINGSINGH

malisajj said:


> I got the much awaited grant today
> 
> I applied in May 2014.
> 
> IED is 07 Jun 15


Congrats


----------



## arvindsaini

Hi Louisam,

I agree on this, if I had shown my current employment to ACS at that time, there was no need to go for reassessment from ACS, but this is different case. At that time, I sent only my first company details, which they approved for 4 yrs. Now this is my second company and ACS doesn't know about this. So, I have to process for this company?
My question is still unanswered:
Do I need to pay whole fees again? or is there any edit option for assessment? 

--Arvind


----------



## Pooh

*Happyyyy!*



VRS said:


> congrats santu99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





malisajj said:


> I got the much awaited grant today
> 
> I applied in May 2014.
> 
> IED is 07 Jun 15



CONGATULATIONS!!Enjoy the moment! You have waited a very long time. Hats off for your extreme patience!!:second:


----------



## rdew

deeparashmin said:


> You are right. ACS is valid for 2 yrs. But here the case is gaining 10 points with showing additional 1 year of experience which we are not sure will be considered or not.
> 
> I was in a similar situation and one of my friends suggested to go for the assessment again where spending here is worth than god forbids facing a disappointment of -5 from total of 60 just incase this 10 adds up to 60.
> 
> What say buddy? Correct me if i am wrong.


Totally agree. Moreover its not worth the risk. After paying fees of $5000+ during visa lodgement, if you come to know that the earlier EOI is of no use, then your money is lost and you start the whole process afresh.
Choice is yours.


----------



## rdew

yashdeepsingh said:


> Arvind
> 
> I am damn sure I am right. You need not to confirm this as I have done the same stuff. I have got my ACS done in 2013 and filed EOI just now after gaining 10 more points with exp. So file your eoi and give your ACS file #.
> 
> You will be granted points at the last page of eoi and its valid.
> 
> Cheers
> Yash


Yash,

Its good to quote from your own example, but you are still waiting for your invitation, am I right? Not that you have got a PR already.

Thanks.


----------



## sivakumar s s

cgsaipradeep said:


> Dear siva/max,
> 
> Can I open the account when I am in India I.e, before leaving to Australia?


Yes of course dear,

Big four banks will help : NAB, CWB, Westpac & ANZ

i opened with CWB and going to transfer funds from overseas...

All the best


----------



## asialanka

Pooh said:


> HELP!!
> 
> I updated my details on the tracker.......on January 22nd as i remember......but now my details are not there....it was there when I checked 2,3 days after updating ..but now its not there......my row should be on 21st Jan.....please somebody help....


Hi

Update it again, once I too had to re-do it.

Your row number will be automatically re-stated once you put the details back as it's date-wise sorted 

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

santu99 said:


> Received my Grant today....
> Feeling very happy.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and blessings guys.


Many many hearty congratulations santu,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## yashdeepsingh

arvindsaini said:


> Hi Louisam,
> 
> I agree on this, if I had shown my current employment to ACS at that time, there was no need to go for reassessment from ACS, but this is different case. At that time, I sent only my first company details, which they approved for 4 yrs. Now this is my second company and ACS doesn't know about this. So, I have to process for this company?
> My question is still unanswered:
> Do I need to pay whole fees again? or is there any edit option for assessment?
> 
> --Arvind


Arvind

I worked in same company though. In your case its not an issue if its relevant to your job code for which you have applied ACS. ACS is valid for 2 years in this span you are free to do under the job code which you have been assessed and gain experience. I am repeating ,At the time of Visa filing if you get invite you have to provide all the tax related docs + Bank statements to prove your exp.

Hope this help. Do not get confused and go ahead.

Cheers
Yash


----------



## yashdeepsingh

rdew said:


> Yash,
> 
> Its good to quote from your own example, but you are still waiting for your invitation, am I right? Not that you have got a PR already.
> 
> Thanks.


I have filed on 1st Feb and invite is not generated yet. If you arent sure then please do not go ahead until you are satisfied.

Cheers matey


----------



## MaxTheWolf

cgsaipradeep said:


> Dear siva/max,
> 
> Can I open the account when I am in India I.e, before leaving to Australia?


yes you can. you'll need your passport details and Indian mobile number and select a branch where you'll like to open the accouny. When you reach Australia present your passport and one more identity to activate the account. Do this within 2-3 weeks of your landing.

Max


----------



## sivakumar s s

Buffal0 said:


> Need some help please..
> 
> Requested the case officer to remove my fiancé(added her as non-migrating member) from the application as her medicals is been deferred with some more test, which is the only document left to submit.
> 
> Spoke with the case officer yesterday explained my situation and mentioned we are not married and she is currently not my dependent. He got back to me by email saying "According to Departmental definition, a fiancé, in your case, is a non-migrating family member and therefore she is required to submit a health clearance"
> 
> When i logged in immi account, my fiancé is been removed-no status on her documents whatsoever. I tried calling gsm processing team since morning couldn't get the line n its always busy.
> 
> Any suggestion based on the situation?



*Better take medicals for your fiance...... to get your grant soon....*


----------



## samy25

Knowman said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My agent has lodged visa application today.
> I need to know , do i create an ImmiAccount ? What will i be able to see through it ?


you should have create it by now, because that is going to be your only pass time activity for next few month ...

and yes you can see the status of uploaded documents


----------



## MaxTheWolf

louisam said:


> Yes, you can. Even you can transfer money to the account. Not only NAB, most of the main banks have migrant section from where you can open account. Even ANZ has zero maintenance fee account.
> 
> Moving to Australia - NAB


I won't dispute the zero maintenance fee. But do you know 'zero maintenance fee' is only for 12 months in ANZ, and for lifetime in NAB?

Max


----------



## sivakumar s s

yashdeepsingh said:


> Moreover ACS is valid for 2 years.


*If assessment done after 1 july 2014 then 3 years*


----------



## sivakumar s s

mandy2137 said:


> Thank You mate.
> 
> one more question, happy if you can clear, I had got refusal New Zealand study visa in 2009 & 2011. Will it be any problem or concern with skilled migration?


Hi mandy

No worries, will not be an issue

One of my colleague, long back got refusal to Uk and Australia for student visa.

But now he is citizen for Australia through PR......

Enjoy his days in wollongong....


----------



## sivakumar s s

malisajj said:


> I got the much awaited grant today
> 
> I applied in May 2014.
> 
> IED is 07 Jun 15


Many many hearty congratulations malisajj,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Knowman said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My agent has lodged visa application today.
> I need to know , do i create an ImmiAccount ? What will i be able to see through it ?


Please do create immi account, 

Ask your agent to import it or use your TRN to access it.....


----------



## yashdeepsingh

sivakumar s s said:


> If assessment done after 1 july 2014 then 3 years


Now even better as now ielts is also valid for 3 years.

Cheers


----------



## sivakumar s s

samy25 said:


> you should have create it by now, because that is going to be your only pass time activity for next few month ...
> 
> and yes you can see the status of uploaded documents


Well said Samy,

Immi Account is great deal of time. Never sacking but enjoyable moments


----------



## sivakumar s s

arvindsaini said:


> Hi Louisam,
> 
> I agree on this, if I had shown my current employment to ACS at that time, there was no need to go for reassessment from ACS, but this is different case. At that time, I sent only my first company details, which they approved for 4 yrs. Now this is my second company and ACS doesn't know about this. So, I have to process for this company?
> My question is still unanswered:
> Do I need to pay whole fees again? or is there any edit option for assessment?
> 
> --Arvind


Please proceed with ACS assessment again.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

MaxTheWolf said:


> I won't dispute the zero maintenance fee. But do you know 'zero maintenance fee' is only for 12 months in ANZ, and for lifetime in NAB?
> 
> Max


yeah Max,

Same with CWB, first 12 months 'zero maintenance fee'

then 4A$ if not maintained minimum balance of 2000A$.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mandy2137 said:


> Louisam,
> 
> I have assessed through ACS last years in July, for both companies A & B, I am still working with B company. I think I wouldn't be needed to re-assessed by ACS before filling EOI. Am I right?
> 
> Thanks


if your role and company hasn't changed then you do not need to get a fresh assessment. I added 3-4 months of experience after my assessment as an accountant and in this gap I even added incremental points. Everything worked like a charm for me.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

malisajj said:


> I got the much awaited grant today
> 
> I applied in May 2014.
> 
> IED is 07 Jun 15


Congrats!


----------



## Knowman

Thanks Siva.
She said you can create but do not import as she won't be able to access it after that.
Now I am confused.


----------



## Knowman

Thanks Samy.
I will create it asap.


----------



## mandy2137

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi mandy
> 
> No worries, will not be an issue
> 
> One of my colleague, long back got refusal to Uk and Australia for student visa.
> 
> But now he is citizen for Australia through PR......
> 
> Enjoy his days in wollongong....


Thanks Siva,


----------



## mandy2137

MaxTheWolf said:


> if your role and company hasn't changed then you do not need to get a fresh assessment. I added 3-4 months of experience after my assessment as an accountant and in this gap I even added incremental points. Everything worked like a charm for me.


Thanks Max, 

Then I can submit old reference letter for current company to DIBP with old date? Or I would need to renew it with latest date on letter head?


----------



## asialanka

Hi

FYI............. thread; 189 Visa applications lodged in January 2015 - Page 4

says someone who lodged VISAs on 27/01/15 has got a direct grant.......!!!!!

Not sure if it's (27/01/15) a typing error


----------



## MaxTheWolf

sivakumar s s said:


> yeah Max,
> 
> Same with CWB, first 12 months 'zero maintenance fee'
> 
> then 4A$ if not maintained minimum balance of 2000A$.


yep. I think NAB is the only bank to offer lifetime zero maintenance fee, and their other sservice charges are also very low.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks Max,
> 
> Then I can submit old reference letter for current company to DIBP with old date? Or I would need to renew it with latest date on letter head?


I would highly recommend that you provide latest reference letter. as your last employment is still the one that went into assessment by your assessing body, AND the assessment letter is still not past expiry date then you are undoubtedly good to go with your old assessment letter.

Now a simple and logical question to you, why do you think the assessment letter is valid for two years and not for a few months?

Does DIBP expect your working life to go into a pause mode after your assessment??

Max


----------



## mandy2137

MaxTheWolf said:


> I would highly recommend that you provide latest reference letter. as your last employment is still the one that went into assessment by your assessing body, AND the assessment letter is still not past expiry date then you are undoubtedly good to go with your old assessment letter.
> 
> Now a simple and logical question to you, why do you think the assessment letter is valid for two years and not for a few months?
> 
> Does DIBP expect your working life to go into a pause mode after your assessment??
> 
> Max


You are correct, I don't think DIBP does expect like that  

Would request you to shed a light on Assessment letter validity question.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mandy2137 said:


> You are correct, I don't think DIBP does expect like that
> 
> Would request you to shed a light on Assessment letter validity question.


Well I am no authority on this but what I do know being in lower/middle management for a while, it is expected that an average performing employee in lower and middle management level to get promotion in every two years in a middle to large scale company. promotions usually bring change of responsibilities. Even otherwise, most corporates will move an employee to a lateral position if not vertical and then the learning and unlearning curve, so two years seem about right. just my opinion.

Max


----------



## mandy2137

MaxTheWolf said:


> Well I am no authority on this but what I do know being in lower/middle management for a while, it is expected that an average performing employee in lower and middle management level to get promotion in every two years in a middle to large scale company. promotions usually bring change of responsibilities. Even otherwise, most corporates will move an employee to a lateral position if not vertical and then the learning and unlearning curve, so two years seem about right. just my opinion.
> 
> Max


Roger that, 

my position and duties are same as was on reference letter last year. I have completed my one year in current company just day ago.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mandy2137 said:


> Roger that,
> 
> my position and duties are same as was on reference letter last year. I have completed my one year in current company just day ago.


so just use the old, but still valid, assessment letter and latest reference letter, pay slips, etc. you'll be just fine.

Cheers!
Max


----------



## mandy2137

MaxTheWolf said:


> so just use the old, but still valid, assessment letter and latest reference letter, pay slips, etc. you'll be just fine.
> 
> Cheers!
> Max


Thanks mate for clearing everything.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks mate for clearing everything.


Glad I could be of help.

Max


----------



## Raviinc

Just one grant and one CO. I think the processing time is now averaging at 70 days.


----------



## mandy2137

MaxTheWolf said:


> Glad I could be of help.
> 
> Max


Definitely you are so kind and helpful and donating your worth knowledge with us. 

Keep doing this mate...God bless you.


----------



## jyothi318

Hi Friends,

I am waiting for the invite currently and meanwhile I am collecting the required documents to lodge visa as soon as I receive the invitation. 
Please let me what all documents I will have to submit for the dependent. Also, can I submit the form 80 and 1221 along with all other documents or should I wait for the CO to inquire about them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raviinc

As per the tracker I see a lot of bag log, upto 11feb I see a lot of late nov and early Dec guys still stuck without grants or CO's. So looks like the processing is becoming slower by the day unless we get a spurt of grants in the next few days.


----------



## BretSavage

santu99 said:


> Received my Grant today....
> Feeling very happy.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support and blessings guys.


Congratz Buddy...


----------



## BretSavage

malisajj said:


> I got the much awaited grant today
> 
> I applied in May 2014.
> 
> IED is 07 Jun 15


Congrtz Mate....


----------



## BretSavage

Raviinc said:


> Just one grant and one CO. I think the processing time is now averaging at 70 days.


Might be one of the reason for slow process.

"SYSTEM OUTAGE: We're currently experiencing system and network issues. Service centre enquiries are running normally, however call back options are not available at the moment. Our IT team are working to resolve this and we will provide an update once services have been restored. We apologise for any inconvenience caused and appreciate your patience."


----------



## XINGSINGH

BretSavage said:


> Might be one of the reason for slow process.
> 
> "SYSTEM OUTAGE: We're currently experiencing system and network issues. Service centre enquiries are running normally, however call back options are not available at the moment. Our IT team are working to resolve this and we will provide an update once services have been restored. We apologise for any inconvenience caused and appreciate your patience."


From where you got this message


----------



## BretSavage

XINGSINGH said:


> From where you got this message


Its on their FB page...u can chck


----------



## sevnik0202

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am waiting for the invite currently and meanwhile I am collecting the required documents to lodge visa as soon as I receive the invitation.
> Please let me what all documents I will have to submit for the dependent. Also, can I submit the form 80 and 1221 along with all other documents or should I wait for the CO to inquire about them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It is better to upload the documents upfront. Waiting for the CO and then submitting the documents will delay your case.

Dependant Documents:

1. Functional English
2. (Date of Birth Proof)
3. Marriage Certificate
4. Educational Qualifications
5. Passport
6. Medical
7. PCC


----------



## Raviinc

BretSavage said:


> Might be one of the reason for slow process.
> 
> "SYSTEM OUTAGE: We're currently experiencing system and network issues. Service centre enquiries are running normally, however call back options are not available at the moment. Our IT team are working to resolve this and we will provide an update once services have been restored. We apologise for any inconvenience caused and appreciate your patience."


Thanks Bret, you're right I hope they set right the system issues so that the those grants can get rolling. I see a Australian PCC in your timeline and presume you have completed australian education. I want to know from you if Aussie qualification is given preference when considering visa applications because I hold a Aussie qualification also.


----------



## prasadg

XINGSINGH said:


> Asialanka
> 
> Click on print command and save in pdf format. Then split the pages via online splitting tool then take print out of last page. Sign it and scan in pdf format.
> 
> Then merge all the pages in sequence. No need to take pain of scanning whole do document. I did this for form 1023 and had no problem.


Machoo,

If you want i have the pdf writer, Get me the blank form, Try to split it give you so you can get merged later.


----------



## jyothi318

sevnik0202 said:


> It is better to upload the documents upfront. Waiting for the CO and then submitting the documents will delay your case.
> 
> Dependant Documents:
> 
> 1. Functional English
> 2. (Date of Birth Proof)
> 3. Marriage Certificate
> 4. Educational Qualifications
> 5. Passport
> 6. Medical
> 7. PCC


Thanks a lot for the details. Also, what all additional documents do I have to submit? My spouse and I are applying for Visa. So do we ave to submit Form 80 and 1221 both? Are any other documents as form 1223 required as well? 
Please let me know from where i can download these forms.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## louisam

MaxTheWolf said:


> I won't dispute the zero maintenance fee. But do you know 'zero maintenance fee' is only for 12 months in ANZ, and for lifetime in NAB?
> 
> Max


 Yes, that is correct. After a year, if your account is credited with $2000 by the last day of the month, then there is no fee. 
I never experienced that problem since by then account got converted to a salary account.. So there was no problem of monthly credit.. Once credited, you can have the amount moved or withdrawn for use as there is no zero balance fee.


----------



## BretSavage

Raviinc said:


> Thanks Bret, you're right I hope they set right the system issues so that the those grants can get rolling. I see a Australian PCC in your timeline and presume you have completed australian education. I want to know from you if Aussie qualification is given preference when considering visa applications because I hold a Aussie qualification also.


Ya bro...i have an Australian degree but have no idea about visa preference, i heard from an agent that the points make the difference means high points get lil bit of preference...but by the looks of things, i think nothing makes too much of a difference....the more documents you provide the better chances you have of an early grant.


----------



## asialanka

prasadg said:


> Machoo,
> 
> If you want i have the pdf writer, Get me the blank form, Try to split it give you so you can get merged later.


Thanks Prasad,

Got it sorted now


----------



## vishakbhat

XINGSINGH said:


> Asialanka
> 
> Click on print command and save in pdf format. Then split the pages via online splitting tool then take print out of last page. Sign it and scan in pdf format.
> 
> Then merge all the pages in sequence. No need to take pain of scanning whole do document. I did this for form 1023 and had no problem.


1. To split, you can use Chrome browser itself. Open PDF in chrome browser -> Print -> Select "Save to PDF" + pages that you want to split (all except last page) -> Save to new PDF.
2. Scan the last page separately.
3. To join, you need an online tool. There are many websites where you can upload the 2 PDF files and join them together.

HTH.
Vishak


----------



## husain081

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks a lot for the details. Also, what all additional documents do I have to submit? My spouse and I are applying for Visa. So do we ave to submit Form 80 and 1221 both? Are any other documents as form 1223 required as well?
> Please let me know from where i can download these forms.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Jyothi, you can refer attached files for the documents requirement.... I got this information from this forum only....


----------



## khanmujeebin

Guys , quick information required , I have got my new assessment with my master degree assessed however my previous ACS assessment with bachelor degree still valid .but in both the situation my points are same . I am but curious , at the moment i have EOI submitted from July selecting NSW SS 190 and right on the edge with 60 points incuding 5 points . query -shall i update my EOI and with New ACS reference or but since my previous assessment is valid and not making any change to total claim point ? or shall i remain be unchanged . problem is if i change i will last on the ranking or another thought is shall is submit a new EOI with updated information without effecting my existing EOI .I read on DIDP website it is mention that you can submit as many as EOI as long as you have valid evidence . in my case i do have valid evidence.but unknowingly i don't wont be get screwed .. Please suggest would be much appreciated.


----------



## Raviinc

BretSavage said:


> Ya bro...i have an Australian degree but have no idea about visa preference, i heard from an agent that the points make the difference means high points get lil bit of preference...but by the looks of things, i think nothing makes too much of a difference....the more documents you provide the better chances you have of an early grant.


Ok I am aware that you get 5points for Australian study but I think they compare all overseas education whether equivalent to Australian qualification framework so considering this aspect a Australian degree directly related to you occupation makes things less complicated. I just wanted to know what your views are, anyway thanks for the reply and all the best.


----------



## chat_elk

Hi.. I've been a silent follower of this forrum, we got our grants today, for myself,wife and baby.. thanks a lot for helping with many questions and i wish speedy grants for all of you! below is my timeline.

category 189
233512 (Mechanical Engineer), IELTS: 7, Engineers Australia Positive Outcome: 14/Nov/14, EOI Submitted: 16/Nov/14, Invited: 28/Nov/14, Visa Lodgment: 6/Dec/14, Sri Lankan PCC: Oct/2014 Singapore PCC : didn't get to submit Medicals: 19/Dec/14, Direct Grant: 11/Feb/15


----------



## padmayogesh

chat_elk said:


> Hi.. I've been a silent follower of this forrum, we got our grants today, for myself,wife and baby.. thanks a lot for helping with many questions and i wish speedy grants for all of you! below is my timeline.
> 
> category 189
> 233512 (Mechanical Engineer), IELTS: 7, Engineers Australia Positive Outcome: 14/Nov/14, EOI Submitted: 16/Nov/14, Invited: 28/Nov/14, Visa Lodgment: 6/Dec/14, Sri Lankan PCC: Oct/2014 Singapore PCC : didn't get to submit Medicals: 19/Dec/14, Direct Grant: 11/Feb/15


Congrats and enjoy the moment. You got it without Singapore PCC?


----------



## NMCHD

MaxTheWolf said:


> so just use the old, but still valid, assessment letter and latest reference letter, pay slips, etc. you'll be just fine.
> 
> Cheers!
> Max


Hi Max

I got a positive assessment from Vetassess in Aug 14. My reference letter is dated Apr 14. I have lodged the visa and am yet to upload the docs. Do u think I must provide a fresh reference letter. I am claiming points for only that period which is mentioned in my reference letter.

Cheers..


----------



## ministainer

Hi Guys, 

I know it might be irrelevant but I appreciate any help 

I got my visa grant and I'm planning to do my first landing soon I notice one thing which is My name in VEVO and the grant letter is as I entered in the application 
FirstName LastName

Although In my passport it's
FirstName SecondName ThirdName LastName

is it OK ? , if it's not why the CO didn't point it out all my supporting documents include the full name.

thanks


----------



## BretSavage

Raviinc said:


> Ok I am aware that you get 5points for Australian study but I think they compare all overseas education whether equivalent to Australian qualification framework so considering this aspect a Australian degree directly related to you occupation makes things less complicated. I just wanted to know what your views are, anyway thanks for the reply and all the best.


Yup thats the think, a local degree makes things less complicated plus you have a additional advantage in job field, thats for sure. Cause you get an overall idea of how things work out locally.

You are on the verge of getting your visa....hopefully by next week...All the very best.


----------



## BretSavage

chat_elk said:


> Hi.. I've been a silent follower of this forrum, we got our grants today, for myself,wife and baby.. thanks a lot for helping with many questions and i wish speedy grants for all of you! below is my timeline.
> 
> category 189
> 233512 (Mechanical Engineer), IELTS: 7, Engineers Australia Positive Outcome: 14/Nov/14, EOI Submitted: 16/Nov/14, Invited: 28/Nov/14, Visa Lodgment: 6/Dec/14, Sri Lankan PCC: Oct/2014 Singapore PCC : didn't get to submit Medicals: 19/Dec/14, Direct Grant: 11/Feb/15


Congratz mate...and all the best.


----------



## BretSavage

ministainer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know it might be irrelevant but I appreciate any help
> 
> I got my visa grant and I'm planning to do my first landing soon I notice one thing which is My name in VEVO and the grant letter is as I entered in the application
> FirstName LastName
> 
> Although In my passport it's
> FirstName SecondName ThirdName LastName
> 
> is it OK ? , if it's not why the CO didn't point it out all my supporting documents include the full name.
> 
> thanks


I think it won't be an issue, as they already have your passport copy and all the related details.


----------



## TheExpatriate

Raviinc said:


> Ok I am aware that you get 5points for Australian study but I think they compare all overseas education whether equivalent to Australian qualification framework so considering this aspect a Australian degree directly related to you occupation makes things less complicated. I just wanted to know what your views are, anyway thanks for the reply and all the best.


Australian study five points means you must've studied IN Australia, not overseas


----------



## learningc

Dear Expats,

My job code is only in ACT occupation list and so unfortunate that the code is almost closed since 1 year. 

1.Is there any way to apply for the CLOSED Anzsco code ? 

2.My occupation is not on the list of NSW- am I eligible to apply? ( through some job portals and research I found out that there is lot of opportunities in Sydney)

Regards


----------



## Pooh

*Thanks!*



asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Update it again, once I too had to re-do it.
> 
> Your row number will be automatically re-stated once you put the details back as it's date-wise sorted
> 
> Thanks


Thanks asialanka, i'll do it.


----------



## Raviinc

TheExpatriate said:


> Australian study five points means you must've studied IN Australia, not overseas


I am aware of that expat. I completed my studies in Australia.


----------



## NMCHD

Vetassess has recently made changes in its assessment process by introducing the "date deemed skilled" from 1st Jan 2015. Will this have an impact on applicants who already have a valid skill assessment prior to 1st Jan?

Rgds


----------



## TheExpatriate

learningc said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> My job code is only in ACT occupation list and so unfortunate that the code is almost closed since 1 year.
> 
> 1.Is there any way to apply for the CLOSED Anzsco code ?
> 
> 2.My occupation is not on the list of NSW- am I eligible to apply? ( through some job portals and research I found out that there is lot of opportunities in Sydney)
> 
> Regards


1- No

2- No, unless an employer sponsors you for 457 or 186


----------



## XINGSINGH

chat_elk said:


> Hi.. I've been a silent follower of this forrum, we got our grants today, for myself,wife and baby.. thanks a lot for helping with many questions and i wish speedy grants for all of you! below is my timeline.
> 
> category 189
> 233512 (Mechanical Engineer), IELTS: 7, Engineers Australia Positive Outcome: 14/Nov/14, EOI Submitted: 16/Nov/14, Invited: 28/Nov/14, Visa Lodgment: 6/Dec/14, Sri Lankan PCC: Oct/2014 Singapore PCC : didn't get to submit Medicals: 19/Dec/14, Direct Grant: 11/Feb/15


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

ministainer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know it might be irrelevant but I appreciate any help
> 
> I got my visa grant and I'm planning to do my first landing soon I notice one thing which is My name in VEVO and the grant letter is as I entered in the application
> FirstName LastName
> 
> Although In my passport it's
> FirstName SecondName ThirdName LastName
> 
> is it OK ? , if it's not why the CO didn't point it out all my supporting documents include the full name.
> 
> thanks


Congrats. Can you please share timelines


----------



## learningc

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- No
> 
> 2- No, unless an employer sponsors you for 457 or 186


Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## Raviinc

Guys just got info on the immi face book that the System outage in the immi department that had messed up the systems and network services have been set right. So the decks are cleared and we the Dec guys can hopefully see the grants rolling in from tomorrow at a decent pace. Wish you all good luck.


----------



## meego1

Hi All, 

I was wondering if experts here can help me in understanding few queries. 

1. Is it possible to make a second application of nomination to south australia when first nomination has been approved. 

Why i want this? because i made a mistake in Filling the EOI and have been asked by DIBP to submit new EOI. However, i do understand that new EOI also means a new invitation by SA. So, now i am confused if SA would issue me second invitation. 

Hope i could explain my situation and some experts can help in this situation


----------



## VRS

malisajj said:


> I got the much awaited grant today
> 
> I applied in May 2014.
> 
> IED is 07 Jun 15


congrats ... have a good life!!


----------



## VRS

chat_elk said:


> Hi.. I've been a silent follower of this forrum, we got our grants today, for myself,wife and baby.. thanks a lot for helping with many questions and i wish speedy grants for all of you! below is my timeline.
> 
> category 189
> 233512 (Mechanical Engineer), IELTS: 7, Engineers Australia Positive Outcome: 14/Nov/14, EOI Submitted: 16/Nov/14, Invited: 28/Nov/14, Visa Lodgment: 6/Dec/14, Sri Lankan PCC: Oct/2014 Singapore PCC : didn't get to submit Medicals: 19/Dec/14, Direct Grant: 11/Feb/15


congrats chat_elk... have a great time!


----------



## VRS

NMCHD said:


> Vetassess has recently made changes in its assessment process by introducing the "date deemed skilled" from 1st Jan 2015. Will this have an impact on applicants who already have a valid skill assessment prior to 1st Jan?
> 
> Rgds


No NMCHD


----------



## TheExpatriate

meego1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if experts here can help me in understanding few queries.
> 
> 1. Is it possible to make a second application of nomination to south australia when first nomination has been approved.
> 
> Why i want this? because i made a mistake in Filling the EOI and have been asked by DIBP to submit new EOI. However, i do understand that new EOI also means a new invitation by SA. So, now i am confused if SA would issue me second invitation.
> 
> Hope i could explain my situation and some experts can help in this situation


what kind of a mistake?


----------



## MaxTheWolf

chat_elk said:


> Hi.. I've been a silent follower of this forrum, we got our grants today, for myself,wife and baby.. thanks a lot for helping with many questions and i wish speedy grants for all of you! below is my timeline.
> 
> category 189
> 233512 (Mechanical Engineer), IELTS: 7, Engineers Australia Positive Outcome: 14/Nov/14, EOI Submitted: 16/Nov/14, Invited: 28/Nov/14, Visa Lodgment: 6/Dec/14, Sri Lankan PCC: Oct/2014 Singapore PCC : didn't get to submit Medicals: 19/Dec/14, Direct Grant: 11/Feb/15


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

NMCHD said:


> Hi Max
> 
> I got a positive assessment from Vetassess in Aug 14. My reference letter is dated Apr 14. I have lodged the visa and am yet to upload the docs. Do u think I must provide a fresh reference letter. I am claiming points for only that period which is mentioned in my reference letter.
> 
> Cheers..


You shouldn't be requiring fresh reference letter, but if you can then why not get a fresh one? Reference letter is not as hard as an assessment letter to get. If I were you I would definitely get the latest reference letter.

Max


----------



## sevnik0202

chat_elk said:


> Hi.. I've been a silent follower of this forrum, we got our grants today, for myself,wife and baby.. thanks a lot for helping with many questions and i wish speedy grants for all of you! below is my timeline.
> 
> category 189
> 233512 (Mechanical Engineer), IELTS: 7, Engineers Australia Positive Outcome: 14/Nov/14, EOI Submitted: 16/Nov/14, Invited: 28/Nov/14, Visa Lodgment: 6/Dec/14, Sri Lankan PCC: Oct/2014 Singapore PCC : didn't get to submit Medicals: 19/Dec/14, Direct Grant: 11/Feb/15


Congrats mate.


----------



## sevnik0202

learningc said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> My job code is only in ACT occupation list and so unfortunate that the code is almost closed since 1 year.
> 
> 1.Is there any way to apply for the CLOSED Anzsco code ?
> 
> 2.My occupation is not on the list of NSW- am I eligible to apply? ( through some job portals and research I found out that there is lot of opportunities in Sydney)
> 
> Regards


You will have to wait untill the occupation opens.
If NSW is not sponsoring your occupation how can you apply? They will npt sponsor you!


----------



## akshaymojo

Got a Direct Grant !


----------



## deeparashmin

akshaymojo said:


> Got a Direct Grant !


Congrats Akshay. Can you please share your time line.


----------



## myboat

akshaymojo said:


> Got a Direct Grant !


congrats mate


----------



## akshaymojo

deeparashmin said:


> Congrats Akshay. Can you please share your time line.


Thank you deeparashmin ! 

My signature seems to have been disabled..

I applied 6th Dec


----------



## akshaymojo

myboat said:


> congrats mate


Thanks mate !


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hi All,
Contacted by Brisbane Team for Singapore PCC.. Contacted on 08:21 IST


----------



## Raviinc

So the account for the day is opened as Ahshay has got his grant. Congrats Akshay. I think some nutcase has mess up the tracker again and would appreciate if someone in the know of things could set it right so we can start monitoring what's in store for us. Good day gentlemen.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

akshaymojo said:


> Got a Direct Grant !


Congrats!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi All,
> Contacted by Brisbane Team for Singapore PCC.. Contacted on 08:21 IST


your grant is just around the corner.


----------



## bong190

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi All,
> Contacted by Brisbane Team for Singapore PCC.. Contacted on 08:21 IST


Hello Ravi_Pune, I'm also waiting for contact from CO, in order to finalize my Hong Kong PCC application, becasue it's mandatory in Hong Kong to provide the police a letter of referal. The letter must also indicate the postal address of the CO.

In what form does your CO contacted you on requesting your Singapore PCC? What information is included in this request? Postal address?Name of CO?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## padmayogesh

akshaymojo said:


> Got a Direct Grant !


congrats akshay !!


----------



## dj_Baba

*A new VISA TRACKER in progress*

Hi everyone!

Some of us have been contemplating the need for a new web based VISA TRACKER to replace the Excel sheet we have all come to find messed up each day.

I was wondering if we can go ahead and revamp the much needed VISA TRACKER to make for a easy to access version of the same. It would be much easier to add and modify one's own details using ExpatForum login details without fiddling with anyone else's.

To voice your opinion and to provide support wherever required, please keep an eye on the following thread:

*VISA TRACKER*

Regards
DJ Baba


----------



## JonDoe

*How long does it take Medical Reports to be uploaded?*

Can anyone let us know how long does it take for the medical examination to reflect in the visa application document uploaded section after the hospital that has conducted the medical examination uploads the reports?


----------



## akshaymojo

Raviinc said:


> So the account for the day is opened as Ahshay has got his grant. Congrats Akshay. I think some nutcase has mess up the tracker again and would appreciate if someone in the know of things could set it right so we can start monitoring what's in store for us. Good day gentlemen.


Thanks Ravi!


----------



## akshaymojo

padmayogesh said:


> congrats akshay !!


Thanks PadmaYogesh!


----------



## akshaymojo

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats!


Thanks MaxTheWolf !


----------



## mo1980

JonDoe said:


> Can anyone let us know how long does it take for the medical examination to reflect in the visa application document uploaded section after the hospital that has conducted the medical examination uploads the reports?


I guess 3-5 days


----------



## gnisht

Got the grant today after a long wait.Thank you all for the help and support.


----------



## mo1980

gnisht said:


> Got the grant today after a long wait.Thank you all for the help and support.


Congrats mate.
When did you apply? Can you update the tracker please?


----------



## Hector_2014

*Yipeee!!!*

Hi All,

Got the (direct) grant today :second: ... Please check my signature for detailed timelines...

A sincere thanks from the bottom of my heart to everyone on this forum... I think you all saved my 2000 bucks... 

One doubt, where in my letter can I find IED? Is it the same as "Must not Arrive After"?


----------



## rajibbd15

*IT is a GREAT day*

It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


----------



## Pooh

*Congrats!*



rajibbd15 said:


> It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


congratulations to all who got the grant! wow its speeding up!!!:xmasunwrap::clap2:


----------



## mo1980

It seems almost everyone who applied on 6th Dec has been granted or contacted by CO. I also applied on 6th Dec but no contact yet.
How long should I wait before contacting DIBP?


----------



## Ravi_Pune

*Hi*

Hi,

I received mail with a letter requesting for Singapore PCC from CO. There is no postal address mentioned in that letter but the name of the office and email id is present. So you can drop him mail asking for the postal address.

I could apply for Singapore pcc before CO allocation by submitting the visa application, the payment receipt and document checklist from the immigration website. You can try your luck in similar manner to speed up the process.






bong190 said:


> Hello Ravi_Pune, I'm also waiting for contact from CO, in order to finalize my Hong Kong PCC application, becasue it's mandatory in Hong Kong to provide the police a letter of referal. The letter must also indicate the postal address of the CO.
> 
> In what form does your CO contacted you on requesting your Singapore PCC? What information is included in this request? Postal address?Name of CO?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## girlaussie

If you applied Offshore then you will find your IED in grant letter under section Primary Applicant i.e name, date of birth etc.

If you applied Onshore then you won't see IED but only 'Must not arrive after' 

Girl Aussie 



Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One doubt, where in my letter can I find IED? Is it the same as "Must not Arrive After"?


----------



## BretSavage

akshaymojo said:


> Got a Direct Grant !


Congratz Akshay...


----------



## BretSavage

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the (direct) grant today :second: ... Please check my signature for detailed timelines...
> 
> A sincere thanks from the bottom of my heart to everyone on this forum... I think you all saved my 2000 bucks...
> 
> One doubt, where in my letter can I find IED? Is it the same as "Must not Arrive After"?


Congratz....


----------



## BretSavage

gnisht said:


> Got the grant today after a long wait.Thank you all for the help and support.


COngratz.....


----------



## BretSavage

rajibbd15 said:


> It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


COngratz...All the best


----------



## myboat

Congrats to all who had their grant today...
What is happening to 190, no grant since Feb 6th ???


----------



## XINGSINGH

gnisht said:


> Got the grant today after a long wait.Thank you all for the help and support.


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

rajibbd15 said:


> It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received mail with a letter requesting for Singapore PCC from CO. There is no postal address mentioned in that letter but the name of the office and email id is present. So you can drop him mail asking for the postal address.
> 
> I could apply for Singapore pcc before CO allocation by submitting the visa application, the payment receipt and document checklist from the immigration website. You can try your luck in similar manner to speed up the process.


Good luck ravi


----------



## dj_Baba

Fatal error since morning when I try to login to My Immi Account. I am getting the page where common issues are mentioned, then it just give me an error when I click Next. Anyone else experiencing the same issue?


----------



## VRS

akshaymojo said:


> Got a Direct Grant !


Congrats Akshay!!!


----------



## VRS

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi All,
> Contacted by Brisbane Team for Singapore PCC.. Contacted on 08:21 IST


Congrats Ravi_pune, how long will it take for the Sing PCC??


----------



## mo1980

mo1980 said:


> It seems almost everyone who applied on 6th Dec has been granted or contacted by CO. I also applied on 6th Dec but no contact yet.
> How long should I wait before contacting DIBP?


Finally CO contacted.
As expected, asked for USA PCC. Fortunately FBI processed it yesterday and hoping to receive it within a week.


----------



## VRS

JonDoe said:


> Can anyone let us know how long does it take for the medical examination to reflect in the visa application document uploaded section after the hospital that has conducted the medical examination uploads the reports?


48 to 72 hours bro


----------



## padmayogesh

dj_Baba said:


> Fatal error since morning when I try to login to My Immi Account. I am getting the page where common issues are mentioned, then it just give me an error when I click Next. Anyone else experiencing the same issue?


I could log-in without any issues at 9 AM IST. Haven't checked after that.


----------



## johnchacko

Dear siva,


I got my visa lodge status as finalized on Dec14(process done through immigration consultant). But not yet received the grant till now. So when I checked with my agent , he said I had received two Skill access outcome. In the intial outcome, my overseas experience was not mentioned. With this outcome he lodged EOI. and one month later EA, given an updated outcome with my overseas experience, based on the request follow-up by consultant. And he lodged the new outcome for EOI grant(Visa lodge phase). Now the case officer pointed out this two dissimilarity and requested for senior case officer referral. Senior case officer put it on hold seems to be , eventhough my agent is following up.
Does it will impact my migration plan, iam little worried in the last minutes, as I been prepared for migration , seeing the finalized status.
your feedbacks.
Warm Regards,
John


----------



## ven343

hi guys,

i am going to apply VICTORIA S S.

I GOT POSITIVE VETASSESS REPORT UNDER LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC(234599).

IS THERE ANYBODY SAME FROM OF MY OCCUPATION PLEASE? 

SO PLEASE GIVE ME SUGGESTIONS SENIORS IT WILL LOT OF HELP TO ME..

BEST OF LUCK ALL OF YOU IN FUTURE.

THANKS IN ADVANCE.
:confused2:


----------



## yashdeepsingh

rajibbd15 said:


> It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


Congratulations matey !


----------



## ven343

rajibbd15 said:


> It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


congrats..rajibbd15..

have a bright feature in AUS..


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hey VRS,
Thanks, it takes 15 working days from date of submission of application. But I already did on Jan 27th through friend of mine. Collection date is 17th Feb now. Let's see when I finally upload it. 




bong190 said:


> Hello Ravi_Pune, I'm also waiting for contact from CO, in order to finalize my Hong Kong PCC application, becasue it's mandatory in Hong Kong to provide the police a letter of referal. The letter must also indicate the postal address of the CO.
> 
> In what form does your CO contacted you on requesting your Singapore PCC? What information is included in this request? Postal address?Name of CO?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





VRS said:


> Congrats Ravi_pune, how long will it take for the Sing PCC??


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Het bong190,
I just checked the letter. There is address mentioned in the footer of the requesting letter. It is complete postal address which can be used to send the pcc by police authority. Hope it helps. 




Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received mail with a letter requesting for Singapore PCC from CO. There is no postal address mentioned in that letter but the name of the office and email id is present. So you can drop him mail asking for the postal address.
> 
> I could apply for Singapore pcc before CO allocation by submitting the visa application, the payment receipt and document checklist from the immigration website. You can try your luck in similar manner to speed up the process.


----------



## VRS

ven343 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i am going to apply VICTORIA S S.
> 
> I GOT POSITIVE VETASSESS REPORT UNDER LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC(234599).
> 
> IS THERE ANYBODY SAME FROM OF MY OCCUPATION PLEASE?
> 
> SO PLEASE GIVE ME SUGGESTIONS SENIORS IT WILL LOT OF HELP TO ME..
> 
> BEST OF LUCK ALL OF YOU IN FUTURE.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE.
> :confused2:


Congrats mate, i think Sivakumar S S is from the same occupation.


----------



## VRS

rajibbd15 said:


> It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


Congrats mate.... enjoy!


----------



## VRS

gnisht said:


> Got the grant today after a long wait.Thank you all for the help and support.


Congrats mate!! Have a great time in Aus!


----------



## VRS

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the (direct) grant today :second: ... Please check my signature for detailed timelines...
> 
> A sincere thanks from the bottom of my heart to everyone on this forum... I think you all saved my 2000 bucks...
> 
> One doubt, where in my letter can I find IED? Is it the same as "Must not Arrive After"?


Congrats mate!! Have a great time in Aus!


----------



## KeeDa

ven343 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i am going to apply VICTORIA S S.
> 
> I GOT POSITIVE VETASSESS REPORT UNDER LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC(234599).
> 
> IS THERE ANYBODY SAME FROM OF MY OCCUPATION PLEASE?
> 
> SO PLEASE GIVE ME SUGGESTIONS SENIORS IT WILL LOT OF HELP TO ME..
> 
> BEST OF LUCK ALL OF YOU IN FUTURE.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE.
> :confused2:


Search for your job code. I found the following results:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6408442-post8868.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6404922-post8863.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6250834-post8791.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/3232937-post5975.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/3233041-post5976.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...victoria-s-s-life-scientist-nec-234599-a.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...49987-234599-life-scientist-nec-vetasses.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-7641.html


----------



## VRS

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hey VRS,
> Thanks, it takes 15 working days from date of submission of application. But I already did on Jan 27th through friend of mine. Collection date is 17th Feb now. Let's see when I finally upload it.


good luck R_Pune... hope all goes well!!


----------



## rajibbd15

*Help me out*

After receiving GRANT mail, I have logged in to VEVO site and I was able to download the PDF for my one. But when I logged in using my wife's one or my daughter's one. It showed Error. I am bit worried. 

Experts comments needed. Please help me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hope we receive our respective police clearances and visa at earliest. :fingerscrossed:



VRS said:


> good luck R_Pune... hope all goes well!!


----------



## cgsaipradeep

Anybody pls,

Will they allow torrent downloaded movies in Hard disk while moving to Australia?
Any restrictions for torrent downloaded movies during immigration checks ?


----------



## sevnik0202

cgsaipradeep said:


> Anybody pls,
> 
> Will they allow torrent downloaded movies in Hard disk while moving to Australia?
> Any restrictions for torrent downloaded movies during immigration checks ?


I carried an external HDD and no one checked it.


----------



## jigarpatel

Hello Guys,

Many congratulations who got the golden email today and wishing them a very good luck on their new lives in Australia.

Myself also have been sailing on the same boat. As per the new NSW SS rules from 2015, I have filled EOI (190 visa) on Feb - 2015 for 261313 - Software engineer category and below is my point break up:

1) Age - 30 (31 yrs. old)
2) IELTS - 0 (Competent - L/R/W/S - 7.5/8.5/6.5/6.5)
3) Education - 15 (Masters of computer engineering)
4) Experience - 10 (6 Years 7 Months as per new ACS rules)
5) NSW SS - 5

Requesting your expert inputs on my chances of getting invite and fulfill my dream of australia migration so as you all.

Seeking advice at earliest.

Regards,
Jigar Patel


----------



## sevnik0202

rajibbd15 said:


> After receiving GRANT mail, I have logged in to VEVO site and I was able to download the PDF for my one. But when I logged in using my wife's one or my daughter's one. It showed Error. I am bit worried.
> 
> Experts comments needed. Please help me.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Did you try with the grant number or TRN number?


----------



## saurabhraje1124

Hey Guys,

Can anyone tell me how long does it usually take for the CO to be assigned? I have my medicals appointment in the last week of Feb. I lodged my application on 17th Jan. So by when should I expect the CO to be assigned??


----------



## LawLeePop

XINGSINGH said:


> Good luck ravi


XINGSINGH - got your grant yet?


----------



## rajibbd15

sevnik0202 said:


> Did you try with the grant number or TRN number?


YES, I have


----------



## VRS

rajibbd15 said:


> After receiving GRANT mail, I have logged in to VEVO site and I was able to download the PDF for my one. But when I logged in using my wife's one or my daughter's one. It showed Error. I am bit worried.
> 
> Experts comments needed. Please help me.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Wait for 24 hrs. It will update.


----------



## VRS

saurabhraje1124 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long does it usually take for the CO to be assigned? I have my medicals appointment in the last week of Feb. I lodged my application on 17th Jan. So by when should I expect the CO to be assigned??


60 to 65 days


----------



## rajibbd15

VRS said:


> Wait for 24 hrs. It will update.


 waiting for your reply.... You are great bhai  Thanks


----------



## sevnik0202

rajibbd15 said:


> YES, I have


Which one did u use?


----------



## rajibbd15

sevnik0202 said:


> Which one did u use?


Actually I need to wait for 24 hours.. Lets see. Thanks mate


----------



## jyothi318

Hi 

Seniors please answer this query:

I am employed since Jun 2006 and ACS has recognized my experience after Jun 2012. I am as such not claiming any points for employment. However, for Visa application, 

1) I requested the bank to provide statements since 2006.
2) Playslips from Sep 2012 are only available.
3) Form 16 from 2010 are available.
4) ITR-V forms from 2010 are available.
5) Joining letters, promotion and compensation hike letters are available since the time of employment (2006).

Can I submit these as part of Visa application or do I have to request the income tax department for form-16 and ITR-V documents of previous years. My company has denied to provide payslips before sep 2012 as the claim they are not available.

Please clarify.


----------



## AustraliaHunt

Hello All,

I have few questions for all.Please suggest:

1)What are the process after EOI?
2)Documents required while submitting EOI?
3) Is birth certificate mandatory while submitting EOI?
4) Do I need birth certificate for my spouse too?
5) we both have the birth certificates in regional language.do I need to change it to English?


----------



## KeeDa

jyothi318 said:


> Hi
> 
> Seniors please answer this query:
> 
> I am employed since Jun 2006 and ACS has recognized my experience after Jun 2012. I am as such not claiming any points for employment. However, for Visa application,
> 
> 1) I requested the bank to provide statements since 2006.
> 2) Playslips from Sep 2012 are only available.
> 3) Form 16 from 2010 are available.
> 4) ITR-V forms from 2010 are available.
> 5) Joining letters, promotion and compensation hike letters are available since the time of employment (2006).
> 
> Can I submit these as part of Visa application or do I have to request the income tax department for form-16 and ITR-V documents of previous years. My company has denied to provide payslips before sep 2012 as the claim they are not available.
> 
> Please clarify.


Regarding your not-available-payslips: Bank statement + Joining letter should suffice. So, no worries there.
For ITR-V not available- Search for how to download Form 26AS from income tax office. Its pretty simple - just need your DOB and PAN. 26AS can substitute your Form-16, ITRV, etc.

Why did they deduct 6 years of your experience? Was your graduation not ICT related?

All the best.


----------



## hasanab243

jyothi318 said:


> Hi
> 
> Seniors please answer this query:
> 
> I am employed since Jun 2006 and ACS has recognized my experience after Jun 2012. I am as such not claiming any points for employment. However, for Visa application,
> 
> 1) I requested the bank to provide statements since 2006.
> 2) Playslips from Sep 2012 are only available.
> 3) Form 16 from 2010 are available.
> 4) ITR-V forms from 2010 are available.
> 5) Joining letters, promotion and compensation hike letters are available since the time of employment (2006).
> 
> Can I submit these as part of Visa application or do I have to request the income tax department for form-16 and ITR-V documents of previous years. My company has denied to provide payslips before sep 2012 as the claim they are not available.
> 
> Please clarify.


If you are not claiming work exp point then you are not suppose to submit any work exp documents.submit documents only for you are claiming points.
I hope its clear to u.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Knowman said:


> Thanks Siva.
> She said you can create but do not import as she won't be able to access it after that.
> Now I am confused.


After creating you account

Use the TRN to add it...


----------



## jyothi318

ToyTowner said:


> Regarding your not-available-payslips: Bank statement + Joining letter should suffice. So, no worries there.
> For ITR-V not available- Search for how to download Form 26AS from income tax office. Its pretty simple - just need your DOB and PAN. 26AS can substitute your Form-16, ITRV, etc.
> 
> Why did they deduct 6 years of your experience? Was your graduation not ICT related?
> 
> All the best.


Thanks for the reply.
Yes, I am a mechanical engineer working in an IT firm. So they have deducted 6yrs of exp.


----------



## sivakumar s s

husain081 said:


> Hi Jyothi, you can refer attached files for the documents requirement.... I got this information from this forum only....


Big Applause Hussain

:clap2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

chat_elk said:


> Hi.. I've been a silent follower of this forrum, we got our grants today, for myself,wife and baby.. thanks a lot for helping with many questions and i wish speedy grants for all of you! below is my timeline.
> 
> category 189
> 233512 (Mechanical Engineer), IELTS: 7, Engineers Australia Positive Outcome: 14/Nov/14, EOI Submitted: 16/Nov/14, Invited: 28/Nov/14, Visa Lodgment: 6/Dec/14, Sri Lankan PCC: Oct/2014 Singapore PCC : didn't get to submit Medicals: 19/Dec/14, Direct Grant: 11/Feb/15


Many many hearty congratulations chat_elk,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

akshaymojo said:


> Got a Direct Grant !


Many many hearty congratulations akshaymojo,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## mehul23976

*need your help*

Hi,

i attempted thrice for IELTS but cannot achieved 7 each but got 6 each now want to apply with State Sponsorship.

kindly suggest way for the same
age : 38 point - 25
Bachelor - point - 15
experience 10 years point - 15 as per assessment by ACS
State Sponcership point - 05

Total 60

can apply for SS or not ? with above point or when it will open for NSW or any other state ?

Thanks


----------



## myboat

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have few questions for all.Please suggest:
> 
> 1)What are the process after EOI?
> 2)Documents required while submitting EOI?
> 3) Is birth certificate mandatory while submitting EOI?
> 4) Do I need birth certificate for my spouse too?
> 5) we both have the birth certificates in regional language.do I need to change it to English?


Hope these answers will help
1) Register at skill select and fill the forms, it is quite simple, I will say. I hope you are done with your occupation assessment and English proficiency? 
SkillSelect
2) No documents are required at this stage but make sure you have the documents to support all claims you make 
3) No
4) Not at this stage but yes when applying for the visa
5) Not at this stage but you need to do the translation for the visa application if invited
cheers


----------



## ven343

VRS said:


> Congrats mate, i think Sivakumar S S is from the same occupation.


thanks..VRS,
but sivakumar s s is another ocupation.

best of luck in your future.


----------



## sivakumar s s

gnisht said:


> Got the grant today after a long wait.Thank you all for the help and support.


Many many hearty congratulations gnisht,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the (direct) grant today :second: ... Please check my signature for detailed timelines...
> 
> A sincere thanks from the bottom of my heart to everyone on this forum... I think you all saved my 2000 bucks...
> 
> One doubt, where in my letter can I find IED? Is it the same as "Must not Arrive After"?


Many many hearty congratulations Hector,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

rajibbd15 said:


> It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


Many many hearty congratulations raj,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## ven343

ToyTowner said:


> Search for your job code. I found the following results:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6408442-post8868.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6404922-post8863.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6250834-post8791.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/3232937-post5975.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/3233041-post5976.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...victoria-s-s-life-scientist-nec-234599-a.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...49987-234599-life-scientist-nec-vetasses.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/196210-189-190-visa-applicants-7641.html


hi, ToyTowner.,,

thank you very much for your info.

i have gone through all the above threads, but no one didn't reply to me..

so anyway i am going to apply.

best of luck mate in your future..


----------



## asialanka

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have few questions for all.Please suggest:
> 
> 1)What are the process after EOI?
> 2)Documents required while submitting EOI?
> 3) Is birth certificate mandatory while submitting EOI?
> 4) Do I need birth certificate for my spouse too?
> 5) we both have the birth certificates in regional language.do I need to change it to English?


Hi

1. Once submit the EOI you'll get an invitation (higher the points you have higher the chance of getting it sooner) - there are 2 invitation rounds per month. Once you have it you can apply for VISA... EOI>Invitation>VISA lodgment>Submission of documents>Medicals>Police clearance>Case Officer allocation>Grant 

2. No documents required but you have to get you skills assessment and IELTS done before lodging the EOI. And better be ready with all relevant documents well in advance so that you'll be clear and the process will be smooth 

3. No. But it's mandatory when submitting documents subsequent to the lodgment of VISA. However, if you don't have one there'll b alternative ways to prove the age and date of birth. 

4.Yes 

5.That's great. you can get them translated from a sworn translator


----------



## sivakumar s s

jigarpatel said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Many congratulations who got the golden email today and wishing them a very good luck on their new lives in Australia.
> 
> Myself also have been sailing on the same boat. As per the new NSW SS rules from 2015, I have filled EOI (190 visa) on Feb - 2015 for 261313 - Software engineer category and below is my point break up:
> 
> 1) Age - 30 (31 yrs. old)
> 2) IELTS - 0 (Competent - L/R/W/S - 7.5/8.5/6.5/6.5)
> 3) Education - 15 (Masters of computer engineering)
> 4) Experience - 10 (6 Years 7 Months as per new ACS rules)
> 5) NSW SS - 5
> 
> Requesting your expert inputs on my chances of getting invite and fulfill my dream of australia migration so as you all.
> 
> Seeking advice at earliest.
> 
> Regards,
> Jigar Patel


Yes good chances are there.

*Now NSW SS system has changed*
Submit EOI and select desired state as NSW in it.
then will get invite for SS nsw
then apply for SS NSW
Then Visa Invite 

Apply for visa


----------



## sivakumar s s

johnchacko said:


> Dear siva,
> 
> 
> I got my visa lodge status as finalized on Dec14(process done through immigration consultant). But not yet received the grant till now. So when I checked with my agent , he said I had received two Skill access outcome. In the intial outcome, my overseas experience was not mentioned. With this outcome he lodged EOI. and one month later EA, given an updated outcome with my overseas experience, based on the request follow-up by consultant. And he lodged the new outcome for EOI grant(Visa lodge phase). Now the case officer pointed out this two dissimilarity and requested for senior case officer referral. Senior case officer put it on hold seems to be , eventhough my agent is following up.
> Does it will impact my migration plan, iam little worried in the last minutes, as I been prepared for migration , seeing the finalized status.
> your feedbacks.
> Warm Regards,
> John


Dear john,

I have little knowledge about this. Some one who had experience this issue can suggest on this.....

wish u a speedy grant..

All the best


----------



## asialanka

saurabhraje1124 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how long does it usually take for the CO to be assigned? I have my medicals appointment in the last week of Feb. I lodged my application on 17th Jan. So by when should I expect the CO to be assigned??


Hi

It looks to be 60+ days from the date of the lodgment of VISA. So you could expect it sometime after 17th March. 

However, get the PCC / Medicals done and submit Form 80 and all relevant docs, so that it'll make it easier for the CO to make a direct grant


----------



## jigarpatel

Thank you so much Sivakumar for your positive answer. I filled my EOI on Feb 2015 and waiting for the NSW Invite. 

I am only worried about cap limit, though not explicitly shared by NSW officially. 

Hopefully, your positive words will convert into reality soon. Feeling very impatience...

Regards,
Jigar Patel



sivakumar s s said:


> Yes good chances are there.
> 
> *Now NSW SS system has changed*
> Submit EOI and select desired state as NSW in it.
> then will get invite for SS nsw
> then apply for SS NSW
> Then Visa Invite
> 
> Apply for visa


----------



## AustraliaHunt

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> 1. Once submit the EOI you'll get an invitation (higher the points you have higher the chance of getting it sooner) - there are 2 invitation rounds per month. Once you have it you can apply for VISA... EOI>Invitation>VISA lodgment>Submission of documents>Medicals>Police clearance>Case Officer allocation>Grant
> 
> 2. No documents required but you have to get you skills assessment and IELTS done before lodging the EOI. And better be ready with all relevant documents well in advance so that you'll be clear and the process will be smooth
> 
> 3. No. But it's mandatory when submitting documents subsequent to the lodgment of VISA. However, if you don't have one there'll b alternative ways to prove the age and date of birth.
> 
> 4.Yes
> 
> 5.That's great. you can get them translated from a sworn translator



Hi Buddy,

Thanks for your quick reply.

Yes i got my assestment done however overall i got 50 points so I need 10 more points in Ilets/PTE that means 7 in each,which I am trying hard on PTE because Ielts is crap.

I wanted all this information to be well prepared in advance to have my process in smooth.

One more question-I have shows my experience till 2013 from my company,I am still working here.I am thinking of leaving m,y job and prepare for PTE.So do you have any idea,whether Embassy conduct any kind of physical or virtual verification.If yes,then they will only check the period which I have shown to them not the rest,Right?
Will they bother,what I am doing in present???


----------



## AustraliaHunt

myboat said:


> Hope these answers will help
> 1) Register at skill select and fill the forms, it is quite simple, I will say. I hope you are done with your occupation assessment and English proficiency?
> SkillSelect
> 2) No documents are required at this stage but make sure you have the documents to support all claims you make
> 3) No
> 4) Not at this stage but yes when applying for the visa
> 5) Not at this stage but you need to do the translation for the visa application if invited
> cheers


Hi Mate,

Thanks for your time.

I noted down your points and must say this forum is awesome for us to get all informations.You guys are doing really great job.


----------



## asialanka

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> Yes i got my assestment done however overall i got 50 points so I need 10 more points in Ilets/PTE that means 7 in each,which I am trying hard on PTE because Ielts is crap.
> 
> I wanted all this information to be well prepared in advance to have my process in smooth.
> 
> One more question-I have shows my experience till 2013 from my company,I am still working here.I am thinking of leaving m,y job and prepare for PTE.So do you have any idea,whether Embassy conduct any kind of physical or virtual verification.If yes,then they will only check the period which I have shown to them not the rest,Right?
> Will they bother,what I am doing in present???


Hi

Embassy won't involve into employment verification. DIAC will directly call / email your superior (as you have stated in your employment reference letter) and check if your claims are true.

So it's important to obtain the reference letter (on company letterhead) clearly stating your roles and responsibilities (and obviously be in line with the scope of the job category that you apply VISA) for the period you claim points

Make sure you have all salary slips, bank statements and tax returns (if relevant) coz it'll even be harder to arrange these once you leave your company


----------



## AustraliaHunt

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Embassy won't involve into employment verification. DIAC will directly call / email your superior (as you have stated in your employment reference letter) and check if your claims are true.
> 
> So it's important to obtain the reference letter (on company letterhead) clearly stating your roles and responsibilities (and obviously be in line with the scope of the job category that you apply VISA) for the period you claim points
> 
> Make sure you have all salary slips, bank statements and tax returns (if relevant) coz it'll even be harder to arrange these once you leave your company


Hi,

I have given my experience in company letter head with my roles and responsibilities with working hours and period of duty.
On the letter head,I have my HR name and number.So they will HR person?
Will they ask about my roles and responsibilities? I am afraid,the HR people may not be aware of roles and duties :-(.does it matter?
Moreover,I am working in TOP MNC so someone told me that its MNC and I have given letter head so they wont even worry to verify everything.

I have my salary slips,bank statements however tax returns.I am afraid 
Do I need taz returns anywhere in my visa applications? please guide.


----------



## asialanka

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have given my experience in company letter head with my roles and responsibilities with working hours and period of duty.
> On the letter head,I have my HR name and number.So they will HR person?
> Will they ask about my roles and responsibilities? I am afraid,the HR people may not be aware of roles and duties :-(.does it matter?
> Moreover,I am working in TOP MNC so someone told me that its MNC and I have given letter head so they wont even worry to verify everything.
> 
> I have my salary slips,bank statements however tax returns.I am afraid
> Do I need taz returns anywhere in my visa applications? please guide.


Hi I think you should get the letter signed by your reporting manager or at least mention his/her details (that's the person who knows what exactly you did)

However,if there's a particular format for your company to issue service/reference letters, then they might have a way of verifying the details init if a third party queries. So no need to worry.

Pay slips and bank statements are sufficient. so don't worry... And may be an Indian forum member might be able to advise you if there's any other stuff that you could provide as employment evidence.

Thanks


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Hector_2014 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got the (direct) grant today :second: ... Please check my signature for detailed timelines...
> 
> A sincere thanks from the bottom of my heart to everyone on this forum... I think you all saved my 2000 bucks...
> 
> One doubt, where in my letter can I find IED? Is it the same as "Must not Arrive After"?


Congrats.

EID = Must not arrive after


----------



## MaxTheWolf

rajibbd15 said:


> It's a big day for me. Dear Mates, got the GRANT letters(3) today. Just saying thanks to you guys is not enough. Your help/effort was just awesome. Pray for us. Signature updated as well


Congrats!


----------



## gurumurthal

Just lodged my visa today guys.
Regards
Gurpreet


----------



## mandy2137

gurumurthal said:


> Just lodged my visa today guys.
> Regards
> Gurpreet



All the best mate


----------



## samzmavz

so the extra documents that CO has asked for.... how to provide them? just upload them or mail it to gsm.allocated or both or respond to the GSM team's email?


----------



## gurumurthal

mandy2137 said:


> All the best mate


Thanks Buddy.


----------



## AustraliaHunt

asialanka said:


> Hi I think you should get the letter signed by your reporting manager or at least mention his/her details (that's the person who knows what exactly you did)
> 
> However,if there's a particular format for your company to issue service/reference letters, then they might have a way of verifying the details init if a third party queries. So no need to worry.
> 
> Pay slips and bank statements are sufficient. so don't worry... And may be an Indian forum member might be able to advise you if there's any other stuff that you could provide as employment evidence.
> 
> Thanks



Hi,yes my company has a standard format for reference letter,which can be only issued by the HR.I hope everything goes fine while checks.

Yes I have both evidence plus offer letter of the company.So I think that should not be problem.

Anyways thanks for your help and guidance..


----------



## louisam

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats.
> 
> EID = Must not arrive after


 Must not arrive shows the 5 year expiry date. That is not the Initial entry date. 

In VEVO there is another entry named "Enter before date". That is IED. I guess Hector_2014 is onshore therefore no IED.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats.
> 
> EID = Must not arrive after


sorry EID is not must not arrive after date.


----------



## KeeDa

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hi,
> I have given my experience in company letter head with my roles and responsibilities with working hours and period of duty.
> On the letter head,I have my HR name and number.So they will HR person?
> Will they ask about my roles and responsibilities? I am afraid,the HR people may not be aware of roles and duties :-(.does it matter?


Inform the HR to transfer the call to the right person instead.



AustraliaHunt said:


> Moreover,I am working in TOP MNC so someone told me that its MNC and I have given letter head so they wont even worry to verify everything.


That someone who told you this is so very wrong.



AustraliaHunt said:


> I have my salary slips,bank statements however tax returns.I am afraid
> Do I need taz returns anywhere in my visa applications? please guide.


I am not sure if DIBP really wants to see your tax-paid related information, but everyone seems to be uploading ITR-V or Form16, etc. But, from what I know, Form 26AS can replace your ITR-V and Form16. Google for something called as Form 26AS. You can download upto last 7 years of your tax information. Its okay if you haven't filed "returns". As long as your employer has paid tax on your behalf, it should appear on your 26AS. Download those and submit them to DIBP.

All the best.


----------



## AustraliaHunt

ToyTowner said:


> Inform the HR to transfer the call to the right person instead.
> 
> 
> That someone who told you this is so very wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if DIBP really wants to see your tax-paid related information, but everyone seems to be uploading ITR-V or Form16, etc. But, from what I know, Form 26AS can replace your ITR-V and Form16. Google for something called as Form 26AS. You can download upto last 7 years of your tax information. Its okay if you haven't filed "returns". As long as your employer has paid tax on your behalf, it should appear on your 26AS. Download those and submit them to DIBP.
> 
> All the best.



Alright,I got your point.I will speak to my HR for the same and also will find out more about 26AS


----------



## BretSavage

AustraliaHunt said:


> Alright,I got your point.I will speak to my HR for the same and also will find out more about 26AS


You can also check your form26AS through net banking...its there if your PAN Card is attached to your account.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hi Jigar..
PTE is also one of accepted examinations for IMMI... And as it appears on this forum, it is comparatively easy as well, & best part is that results are out in 24-48 hours.. why not give it a try to secure 10 points atleast... you would be eligible for 189, and options opens up for you... Just a suggestion. 



jigarpatel said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Many congratulations who got the golden email today and wishing them a very good luck on their new lives in Australia.
> 
> Myself also have been sailing on the same boat. As per the new NSW SS rules from 2015, I have filled EOI (190 visa) on Feb - 2015 for 261313 - Software engineer category and below is my point break up:
> 
> 1) Age - 30 (31 yrs. old)
> 2) IELTS - 0 (Competent - L/R/W/S - 7.5/8.5/6.5/6.5)
> 3) Education - 15 (Masters of computer engineering)
> 4) Experience - 10 (6 Years 7 Months as per new ACS rules)
> 5) NSW SS - 5
> 
> Requesting your expert inputs on my chances of getting invite and fulfill my dream of australia migration so as you all.
> 
> Seeking advice at earliest.
> 
> Regards,
> Jigar Patel


----------



## sivakumar s s

jigarpatel said:


> Thank you so much Sivakumar for your positive answer. I filled my EOI on Feb 2015 and waiting for the NSW Invite.
> 
> I am only worried about cap limit, though not explicitly shared by NSW officially.
> 
> Hopefully, your positive words will convert into reality soon. Feeling very impatience...
> 
> Regards,
> Jigar Patel


Dont worry about the cap limit....

This is for whole FEB-JUN,

so hope soon you will get invite for NSW SS


----------



## VRS

samzmavz said:


> so the extra documents that CO has asked for.... how to provide them? just upload them or mail it to gsm.allocated or both or respond to the GSM team's email?


Both, reply to the same email id and also upload on ImmiAccount!


----------



## Raviinc

5 grants and two CO's a great day indeed. So let's hope tomorrow is another promising day. Good luck fellas.


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> 5 grants and two CO's a great day indeed. So let's hope tomorrow is another promising day. Good luck fellas.


yeah... you are getting closer too.. just another 10 days... I need them to pass as much as you bro...


----------



## BretSavage

Got invite and applied for visa today.......feeling lil better.


----------



## gurumurthal

BretSavage said:


> Got invite and applied for visa today.......feeling lil better.


Congrats Bret.


----------



## BretSavage

gurumurthal said:


> Congrats Bret.


Thx Guru n same to you...u also filed today.


----------



## VRS

gurumurthal said:


> Just lodged my visa today guys.
> Regards
> Gurpreet


all the best!!


----------



## VRS

BretSavage said:


> Got invite and applied for visa today.......feeling lil better.


Good luck bret!


----------



## VRS

Just got an email reply from FBI for an email which I wrote 8 days ago, stating that my PCC assessment is completed and the result would be posted in a few days from now (today is Thursday the 12/Feb/15)...."few days from now"- how many days from now???

My assessment was completed on 09/Feb/15. Wonder what they have been doing since 09/Feb till 12/Feb.

Dunno what to ask them. Is there any kind of good ethic followed by FBI. They should understand how stressed out a person can become after 17 weeks of waiting.... damn it. Really very disappointing service.

God help me please!


----------



## BretSavage

VRS said:


> Just got an email reply from FBI for an email which I wrote 8 days ago, stating that my PCC assessment is completed and the result would be posted in a few days from now (today is Thursday the 12/Feb/15)...."few days from now"- how many days from now???
> 
> My assessment was completed on 09/Feb/15. Wonder what they have been doing since 09/Feb till 12/Feb.
> 
> Dunno what to ask them. Is there any kind of good ethic followed by FBI. They should understand how stressed out a person can become after 17 weeks of waiting.... damn it. Really very disappointing service.
> 
> God help me please!


You have waited for so long VRS...just lil bit more....i am sure you will get the grant as soon as you upload your FBI PCC....your patience will pay of......all the best


----------



## VRS

BretSavage said:


> You have waited for so long VRS...just lil bit more....i am sure you will get the grant as soon as you upload your FBI PCC....your patience will pay of......all the best


thanks bret.... dont know who to share with other than this wonderful forum. It always calms my mind through each one of you.


----------



## padmayogesh

BretSavage said:


> Got invite and applied for visa today.......feeling lil better.


Congrats for the Invite. All the best and welcome to the league Sandeep !!!


----------



## BretSavage

padmayogesh said:


> Congrats for the Invite. All the best and welcome to the league Sandeep !!!


Thx Yogesh...ur grant is around the corner...hopefully a direct grant...all the best....we have our parties due on each other...


----------



## deeparashmin

VRS said:


> Just got an email reply from FBI for an email which I wrote 8 days ago, stating that my PCC assessment is completed and the result would be posted in a few days from now (today is Thursday the 12/Feb/15)...."few days from now"- how many days from now???
> 
> My assessment was completed on 09/Feb/15. Wonder what they have been doing since 09/Feb till 12/Feb.
> 
> Dunno what to ask them. Is there any kind of good ethic followed by FBI. They should understand how stressed out a person can become after 17 weeks of waiting.... damn it. Really very disappointing service.
> 
> God help me please!


Hey VRS I am sure things will move much faster and you are very soon going to get a grant. 
Instead of getting disappointed think about the golden mail that you are soon going to receive and the kind of hapiness that you and your family is going to experience.
Just chill buddy.


----------



## padmayogesh

BretSavage said:


> Thx Yogesh...ur grant is around the corner...hopefully a direct grant...all the best....we have our parties due on each other...


Yes, hopefully. It keeps me on my toes and am turning nervous too.
Party tho banta hai bhai, if all goes well.


----------



## akshaymojo

VRS said:


> Congrats Akshay!!!


Thanks VRS !


----------



## akshaymojo

BretSavage said:


> Congratz Akshay...


Thanks BretSavage !


----------



## akshaymojo

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations akshaymojo,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thanks Sivakumar !


----------



## imranhassan852

Dears,

Do we have to pay the visa application charge for a new born baby who was born after lodging VISA APPLICATION? and if yes, how would we pay the fee? will CO ask us to make the payment?


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi guys,

I received my EA assessment today, was very excited since I completed all the documentation by myself. Submitted EOI during the same day. I have two questions, if anyone would be kind enough to reply. Firstly, people are getting invitations in 2-3 days as shown in their signatures, what is the usual time taken by the skillselect to send an invitation for someone having 70 points? Secondly, after the invitation you just complete your visa application and submit, what is the visa grant time for class 189? I have applied for Telecommunications Engineer-263311. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Any news


----------



## Auzidreamer

Lord Raven said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my EA assessment today, was very excited since I completed all the documentation by myself. Submitted EOI during the same day. I have two questions, if anyone would be kind enough to reply. Firstly, people are getting invitations in 2-3 days as shown in their signatures, what is the usual time taken by the skillselect to send an invitation for someone having 70 points? Secondly, after the invitation you just complete your visa application and submit, what is the visa grant time for class 189? I have applied for Telecommunications Engineer-263311.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


There are 02 invitation rounds for a month for 189.So you would be included to one of those
There is no standard time for 70 [points,however its a good score therefore you can expecet it to be prioritized.
Visa grant time is Approx 02 months these days for 189.Anyway 189 is moving faster these days compared to 190.

Good luck mate


----------



## Auzidreamer

imranhassan852 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Do we have to pay the visa application charge for a new born baby who was born after lodging VISA APPLICATION? and if yes, how would we pay the fee? will CO ask us to make the payment?


Yes you will have to pay.You need to add the baby to your application filling up a form and also pay the visa fee.

Check this link,
Fees and charges for visas

Good luck mate.


----------



## sevnik0202

imranhassan852 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Do we have to pay the visa application charge for a new born baby who was born after lodging VISA APPLICATION? and if yes, how would we pay the fee? will CO ask us to make the payment?


Inform the CO about the new born and ask them to add the baby to your application. After this the CO will send you a link where you can make the payment.


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> yeah... you are getting closer too.. just another 10 days... I need them to pass as much as you bro...


Biting my nails and waiting for those 10days to pass brother but these damn weekends screw up the happiness, I guess it's all part of the game.


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> Just got an email reply from FBI for an email which I wrote 8 days ago, stating that my PCC assessment is completed and the result would be posted in a few days from now (today is Thursday the 12/Feb/15)...."few days from now"- how many days from now???
> 
> My assessment was completed on 09/Feb/15. Wonder what they have been doing since 09/Feb till 12/Feb.
> 
> Dunno what to ask them. Is there any kind of good ethic followed by FBI. They should understand how stressed out a person can become after 17 weeks of waiting.... damn it. Really very disappointing service.
> 
> God help me please!


VRS have you mentioned to them of the urgency 'cause it's essential for migration purpose and that time is an essence. I must say the Australian federal police are very efficient, I needed a AFB-PCC because I was in Australia for three years for my study in the Uni. After I applied within 24 hours I got a ackwowledgement that my clearance is processed and will be mailed through the australiapost on the next working day but then the airmail took 20days to reach me. Hope you recieve it fast.


----------



## dj_Baba

Here s some good news for 190 visa aspirants.

Someone who goes by the name of ElectraEagle(Did I get it right?), received his grant yesterday. I have stolen his signature to share with you all.

Electrical Engineer (233311)|IELTS (7):14/03/2014|Engineers Australia Assessment (+ve): 08/09/14| EOI submitted - 190: 20/10/14| NSW SS Application: 22/10/14| NSW SS Approval & DBIP Invitation: 05/01/15 | VISA lodge-190: 09/01/15| PCC (self & spouse) : 12/01/15| Medical (self & spouse): 17/01/15| Direct Grant: 12/02/15


----------



## asialanka

BretSavage said:


> Got invite and applied for visa today.......feeling lil better.


Happy to hear that!!!


----------



## Raviinc

One grant updated on the Dec 2014 thread today.


----------



## KeeDa

If you can, post your ACS assessment letter here (without your / employer details) for members to suggest you.



sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Got my +ve assessment yesterday. They have counted my exp. from 2006 onwards so hopefully I will score 15 points as far as work ex. is concerned.
> 
> please advice how much points I will score w.r.t. Qualification?
> 
> As per ACS they have recognized my Aptech HDSE equivalent to AQF diploma with major in computing. (which I believe makes me eligible for 10 points)
> 
> But, I Have Bachelors and Masters degree as well (B.Com(Hons.) & M.Com.
> 
> So am I eligible for 15 or 10 points?
> 
> Thx for ur time.


----------



## sevnik0202

sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Got my +ve assessment yesterday. They have counted my exp. from 2006 onwards so hopefully I will score 15 points as far as work ex. is concerned.
> 
> please advice how much points I will score w.r.t. Qualification?
> 
> As per ACS they have recognized my Aptech HDSE equivalent to AQF diploma with major in computing. (which I believe makes me eligible for 10 points)
> 
> But, I Have Bachelors and Masters degree as well (B.Com(Hons.) & M.Com.
> 
> So am I eligible for 15 or 10 points?
> 
> Thx for ur time.


It depends of the qualification you got assessed for. If your education was assessed as a diploma you will be good to claim 10 points.


----------



## sevnik0202

sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Got my +ve assessment yesterday. They have counted my exp. from 2006 onwards so hopefully I will score 15 points as far as work ex. is concerned.
> 
> please advice how much points I will score w.r.t. Qualification?
> 
> As per ACS they have recognized my Aptech HDSE equivalent to AQF diploma with major in computing. (which I believe makes me eligible for 10 points)
> 
> But, I Have Bachelors and Masters degree as well (B.Com(Hons.) & M.Com.
> 
> So am I eligible for 15 or 10 points?
> 
> Thx for ur time.



You can refer to this link for some clarity:

https://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf


----------



## Raviinc

BretSavage said:


> Got invite and applied for visa today.......feeling lil better.


Congrats Bret. All the best.


----------



## mehul.dalki

sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Got my +ve assessment yesterday. They have counted my exp. from 2006 onwards so hopefully I will score 15 points as far as work ex. is concerned.
> 
> please advice how much points I will score w.r.t. Qualification?
> 
> As per ACS they have recognized my Aptech HDSE equivalent to AQF diploma with major in computing. (which I believe makes me eligible for 10 points)
> 
> But, I Have Bachelors and Masters degree as well (B.Com(Hons.) & M.Com.
> 
> So am I eligible for 15 or 10 points?
> 
> Thx for ur time.



Hi Sabbys,

Congratulations for your outcome and best wishes for your next step,

Please share your timeline for Vetasses application

regards,

Mehul


----------



## raj.aries81

Can I still expect invitation for this week or do I have to wait until next round of invitation. My only concern is I have submitted for SubClass 190 on 04/11/2014. Gave my PTE recently and was able to get the required score hence update my 190 EOI to 189 and resubmitted the same on 02/02/2015. Status is SUBMITTED while the Submitted Date still shows 04/11/2014. Will this cause any delay in getting an invitation

Regards
Raj


----------



## samy25

jigarpatel said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Many congratulations who got the golden email today and wishing them a very good luck on their new lives in Australia.
> 
> Myself also have been sailing on the same boat. As per the new NSW SS rules from 2015, I have filled EOI (190 visa) on Feb - 2015 for 261313 - Software engineer category and below is my point break up:
> 
> 1) Age - 30 (31 yrs. old)
> 2) IELTS - 0 (Competent - L/R/W/S - 7.5/8.5/6.5/6.5)
> 3) Education - 15 (Masters of computer engineering)
> 4) Experience - 10 (6 Years 7 Months as per new ACS rules)
> 5) NSW SS - 5
> 
> Requesting your expert inputs on my chances of getting invite and fulfill my dream of australia migration so as you all.
> 
> Seeking advice at earliest.
> 
> Regards,
> Jigar Patel


 i will request you to review your points for education...
as i have heard many that their masters wasnot recognised as AQF bachelors and some thing like that.. make sure ACS assess ur qualification along with your exp..


----------



## sabbys77

mehul.dalki said:


> Hi Sabbys,
> 
> Congratulations for your outcome and best wishes for your next step,
> 
> Please share your timeline for Vetasses application
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


Thx. Mehul

My ACS (261312) timelines are as follows:

Stage 1: 30-Jan-2015
Stage 2: 04-Feb-2015
Stage 4: 10-Feb-2015
Stage 5: 12-Feb-2015 (+ve assessment letter received)


----------



## mehul.dalki

sabbys77 said:


> Thx. Mehul
> 
> My ACS (261312) timelines are as follows:
> 
> Stage 1: 30-Jan-2015
> Stage 2: 04-Feb-2015
> Stage 4: 10-Feb-2015
> Stage 5: 12-Feb-2015 (+ve assessment letter received)


Thanks Sabbys.........

Hope you clinch each step with success.....

regards,

Mehul


----------



## sabbys77

ToyTowner said:


> If you can, post your ACS assessment letter here (without your / employer details) for members to suggest you.


This is the reply I got from ACS

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Higher Diploma in Software Engineering from Aptech Computer Education completed September 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
The following employment after August 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."


----------



## KeeDa

10 points for your diploma. Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/150278-question-about-aqf-diploma-diac.html

Please also update your signature with visa-subclass, ANZSCO, etc.

All the best.



sabbys77 said:


> This is the reply I got from ACS
> 
> "Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of
> the ANZSCO Code.
> Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
> Your Higher Diploma in Software Engineering from Aptech Computer Education completed September 2001 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
> The following employment after August 2006 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."


----------



## dj_Baba

*SA Govt initiative for Skilled Migrants*

Greetings!

This concerns all Skilled Migrants in SA/Adelaide.

The SA Govt from time to time, helps Skilled Migrants gain insight on employment in SA.
I came across "Employment Pathways Forum will offer career and job information to help skilled migrants find employment in South Australia."

The following topics will be covered during the event on February 25, 2015.:

Job market information specific to South Australia
Ways to find local job opportunities
Practical information about how to search for work
Understanding what employers look for when employing skilled migrants

For more info and registration, please visit the link:

Skilled Migrant Employment Pathways Forum | Skills for All

Cheers
DJ


----------



## Raviinc

Only one grant! Another gloomy day passes unless updates come in later.


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> Biting my nails and waiting for those 10days to pass brother but these damn weekends screw up the happiness, I guess it's all part of the game.


I have learnt that its better to follow the number of days... as it includes weekends too... 65 to 70 is the cut off!! Good luck!


----------



## Raviinc

VRS said:


> I have learnt that its better to follow the number of days... as it includes weekends too... 65 to 70 is the cut off!! Good luck!


Thanks mate. Your right.


----------



## asjadafzal

*PCC done before application submission*

Hi 

I have got the PCC before I applied( Did not pay the Visa fee yet, the steps before this have completed and I have all the documents) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190). 

Q1. I am not sure if this is fine or will it be of any trouble or something to worry about? 

The reason behind getting the PCC done early is that I wanted to keep it ready so that I should not be waiting after filing the application. 

Q2. Till what time is the PCC valid? I got it on 11th Feb 2015 

Please advice


----------



## KeeDa

asjadafzal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have got the PCC before I applied( Did not pay the Visa fee yet, the steps before this have completed and I have all the documents) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190).
> 
> Q1. I am not sure if this is fine or will it be of any trouble or something to worry about?
> 
> The reason behind getting the PCC done early is that I wanted to keep it ready so that I should not be waiting after filing the application.
> 
> Q2. Till what time is the PCC valid? I got it on 11th Feb 2015
> 
> Please advice


A1. Nothing to worry about. But, since you got your PCC on 11.Feb.2015, your IED (Initial Entry Date)- i.e. the date by which you should visit AU and validate your visa would most probably be somewhere near 10.Feb.2016.

A2. Indian PCC validity is for 12 months.


----------



## imranhassan852

Auzidreamer said:


> Yes you will have to pay.You need to add the baby to your application filling up a form and also pay the visa fee.
> 
> Check this link,
> Fees and charges for visas
> 
> Good luck mate.


dear, I have already updated my immi account with all required documents of new baby and also communicated to the CO. Its almost 01 year now but CO hasn't asked about any fee. In fact he asked for medical of all of us but didnt ask abt the fee for new one.

I read in one of the auto email reply from DIAC that "no fee will be charged for new born baby after lodging visa application".


----------



## sivakumar s s

BretSavage said:


> Got invite and applied for visa today.......feeling lil better.


Many many hearty congratulations Bret,

Won the silver:second: wish for Golden cup (GRANT)

:cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Just got an email reply from FBI for an email which I wrote 8 days ago, stating that my PCC assessment is completed and the result would be posted in a few days from now (today is Thursday the 12/Feb/15)...."few days from now"- how many days from now???
> 
> My assessment was completed on 09/Feb/15. Wonder what they have been doing since 09/Feb till 12/Feb.
> 
> Dunno what to ask them. Is there any kind of good ethic followed by FBI. They should understand how stressed out a person can become after 17 weeks of waiting.... damn it. Really very disappointing service.
> 
> God help me please!


Yeah, we cant expect like this from FBI.....


hope soon got that and upload it and wish you a speedy grant.... :second:


----------



## BretSavage

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations Bret,
> 
> Won the silver:second: wish for Golden cup (GRANT)
> 
> :cheer2:


Really appreciate it Siva...thx alot...you have always been of great help to all of us.


----------



## gurumurthal

VRS said:


> all the best!!


Thanks mate.


----------



## ssaifuddin

Dear All

I got my grant yesterday.
Following are some problem need to be resolved

1 - My daughter passport number is not updated in docs, where as I already upload her 929 form on 14th Feb.
2 - FED is 17 Apr where as my notice period in current company is 90 days

Please advise about the above.

regards
Saifuddin


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hey VRS, 
Just be patient for now. Ull get in next few days. Never knew FBI there is sloppy than police here. 😁

Any ways all the best and yes be patient. 



VRS said:


> Just got an email reply from FBI for an email which I wrote 8 days ago, stating that my PCC assessment is completed and the result would be posted in a few days from now (today is Thursday the 12/Feb/15)...."few days from now"- how many days from now???
> 
> My assessment was completed on 09/Feb/15. Wonder what they have been doing since 09/Feb till 12/Feb.
> 
> Dunno what to ask them. Is there any kind of good ethic followed by FBI. They should understand how stressed out a person can become after 17 weeks of waiting.... damn it. Really very disappointing service.
> 
> God help me please!


----------



## Bob Persian

I had been sent an email to the GSM department and today I received this:
------
Thank you according to case notes there are no other outstanding requirements that you need to provide.
In the interim thank you for your patience.
-------
Do you have any idea ?


----------



## asialanka

asjadafzal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have got the PCC before I applied( Did not pay the Visa fee yet, the steps before this have completed and I have all the documents) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190).
> 
> Q1. I am not sure if this is fine or will it be of any trouble or something to worry about?
> 
> The reason behind getting the PCC done early is that I wanted to keep it ready so that I should not be waiting after filing the application.
> 
> Q2. Till what time is the PCC valid? I got it on 11th Feb 2015
> 
> Please advice


Hi, There's absolutely nothing wrong with getting the PCC done before apply for VISA. 

Only thing is your IED (initial entry date) will depend on that. I.e, once you get your grant you'll have to land in AUS before 11/2/2016 as PCC is valid only for 1 year.

If your medicals were done before the PCC then your IED will be 1 year from that date...


----------



## VRS

Bob Persian said:


> I had been sent an email to the GSM department and today I received this:
> ------
> Thank you according to case notes there are no other outstanding requirements that you need to provide.
> In the interim thank you for your patience.
> -------
> Do you have any idea ?


Nothing more to submit.... just wait for your visa...


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> VRS have you mentioned to them of the urgency 'cause it's essential for migration purpose and that time is an essence. I must say the Australian federal police are very efficient, I needed a AFB-PCC because I was in Australia for three years for my study in the Uni. After I applied within 24 hours I got a ackwowledgement that my clearance is processed and will be mailed through the australiapost on the next working day but then the airmail took 20days to reach me. Hope you recieve it fast.


Thanks bro... everything is fast paced except FBI


----------



## jigarpatel

Hi,

Already my Masters have been recognized as "AQF Master Degree with a major in computing" in ACS latter.

Thanks for bringing up this point.

Regards,
Jigar Patel



samy25 said:


> i will request you to review your points for education...
> as i have heard many that their masters wasnot recognised as AQF bachelors and some thing like that.. make sure ACS assess ur qualification along with your exp..


----------



## VRS

asjadafzal said:


> Hi
> 
> I have got the PCC before I applied( Did not pay the Visa fee yet, the steps before this have completed and I have all the documents) for the Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190).
> 
> Q1. I am not sure if this is fine or will it be of any trouble or something to worry about?
> 
> The reason behind getting the PCC done early is that I wanted to keep it ready so that I should not be waiting after filing the application.
> 
> Q2. Till what time is the PCC valid? I got it on 11th Feb 2015
> 
> Please advice


Nothing to worry, you are fine. Once your visa is processed, you will have to enter Aus before the same date next year.


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Yeah, we cant expect like this from FBI.....
> 
> 
> hope soon got that and upload it and wish you a speedy grant.... :second:


Thank you bro!


----------



## sevnik0202

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got my grant yesterday.
> Following are some problem need to be resolved
> 
> 1 - My daughter passport number is not updated in docs, where as I already upload her 929 form on 14th Feb.
> 2 - FED is 17 Apr where as my notice period in current company is 90 days
> 
> Please advise about the above.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


1.Not sure of your first question.
2. Intial entry date cannot be changed.


----------



## louisam

ssaifuddin said:


> *1 - My daughter passport number is not updated in docs, where as I already upload her 929 form on 14th Feb.*
> 
> Please advise about the above.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


It takes upto 2 weeks to get it updated. You can ring them up or send a reminder email.


----------



## jyothi318

Hi 

Do I have to create 2 different logins in PSK website for my spouse and myself and submit PCC applications through each of our credentials?

Please confirm.


----------



## sivakumar s s

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got my grant yesterday.
> Following are some problem need to be resolved
> 
> 1 - My daughter passport number is not updated in docs, where as I already upload her 929 form on 14th Feb.
> 2 - FED is 17 Apr where as my notice period in current company is 90 days
> 
> Please advise about the above.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Many many hearty congratulations ssaifuddin ,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## MaxTheWolf

VRS said:


> Just got an email reply from FBI for an email which I wrote 8 days ago, stating that my PCC assessment is completed and the result would be posted in a few days from now (today is Thursday the 12/Feb/15)...."few days from now"- how many days from now???
> 
> My assessment was completed on 09/Feb/15. Wonder what they have been doing since 09/Feb till 12/Feb.
> 
> Dunno what to ask them. Is there any kind of good ethic followed by FBI. They should understand how stressed out a person can become after 17 weeks of waiting.... damn it. Really very disappointing service.
> 
> God help me please!


Oh, that must be eating you up! just read outside a hotel near my place 'A winner is a dreamer who never gives up!' You'll be fine just a matter of few days.

Cheers!
Max


----------



## sivakumar s s

ssaifuddin said:


> Following are some problem need to be resolved
> 
> 1 - My daughter passport number is not updated in docs, where as I already upload her 929 form on 14th Feb.
> 2 - FED is 17 Apr where as my notice period in current company is 90 days
> 
> Please advise about the above.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


1. You mean in both grant letter and VEVO. Please do contact them in phone or email. 

I guess you had filled this form before grant.

Now submit this* Form 929 *Change of address and/or passport details (260KB PDF) 

More details check it out here
Visa labels

2. Options is yours First entry date cannot be changed.

so make a short trip with family and come back. Then after sometime move to OZ.

Or If buyout option available in your company, pay those remaining NP days.


----------



## MaxTheWolf

ssaifuddin said:


> Dear All
> 
> I got my grant yesterday.
> Following are some problem need to be resolved
> 
> 1 - My daughter passport number is not updated in docs, where as I already upload her 929 form on 14th Feb.
> 2 - FED is 17 Apr where as my notice period in current company is 90 days
> 
> Please advise about the above.
> 
> regards
> Saifuddin


Congrats for the grant!


----------



## babajani

imranhassan852 said:


> Dears,
> 
> Do we have to pay the visa application charge for a new born baby who was born after lodging VISA APPLICATION? and if yes, how would we pay the fee? will CO ask us to make the payment?


There is no fee to add a newborn to an existing application. You only need to submit form 1022 , Birth certificate and the passport of the baby. Your CO will add the baby to the application and ask for her medicals.

Regards


----------



## jyothi318

Hi Friends,

Form-80 asks for the last 10 years addresses. I lived in Chennai for 3 years while working in an IT form there. I however do not remember the address where I lived. It was a PG hostel.
How do I mention that? Please help.

Also, My cousin stays in Sydney, Australia with her family. Can I mention her address in Form 80 document? Will that be of any concern as I am unaware of the reason why they are asking for the relatives details living in Australia.
Seniors please clarify.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## kashif1504

Guys thank you for the replies on my previous query. You were right, EA does not have a mandatory work experience requirement. I now face an even bigger issue sadly . An agent showed me that my 4 year bachelors degree in EEE is equivalent to an AQF Associate Degree and told me if I go to EA for assessment it might come out negative for Electrical/Electronic Engineer. However the CEP also dictated that a 5 year 150 credits bachelors is comparable to an AQF Bachelors Degree. Now I have two options according to my analysis, 

1. Since I am finishing my degree now I can wait 2 more trimesters(8 months) and get another major(dual major) which will rev up my credits to 150+.

2. Apply for occupations in the electrical engineering or electronics line in the SOL, I need your help on which occupations would best suit me.

Please advise me on this. I can easily attain an IELTS score of 8.0 in all bands and I will be 25 years of age by then so I have 50 points without my degree. I just need 10 more points.


----------



## XINGSINGH

jyothi318 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do I have to create 2 different logins in PSK website for my spouse and myself and submit PCC applications through each of our credentials?
> 
> Please confirm.


Yes if you are paying fees online as you can't take 2 appointments together. If yout psk has walkin facility then not an issue


----------



## sivakumar s s

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Form-80 asks for the last 10 years addresses. I lived in Chennai for 3 years while working in an IT form there. I however do not remember the address where I lived. It was a PG hostel.
> How do I mention that? Please help.
> 
> Also, My cousin stays in Sydney, Australia with her family. Can I mention her address in Form 80 document? Will that be of any concern as I am unaware of the reason why they are asking for the relatives details living in Australia.
> Seniors please clarify.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.


No issues Jothi,

Not required for exact address, no one remember all. It is just for documentation that you lived in that city/locality. 

eg: pg hostel name, street name(if remember), locality, city => enough

yeah it is good to give australian reference
All the best


----------



## Realhuman

Hi Guys, 
Yesterday, I have applied for 189 visa where i have uploaded all documents including form 80 for me and wife. The PCC and Medicals is not yet done. 

Do we need to submit form 1221 also ? As form 80 covers almost all details as asked in 1221. 

Please confirm.


----------



## jyothi318

Thanks for the reply Siva.

Could you please confirm if i need to get each page of Form-16 attested or only the first page. Sorry if its sounds silly but I just wanted to be sure before submitting the Visa docs.


----------



## Vasu G

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks for the reply Siva.
> 
> Could you please confirm if i need to get each page of Form-16 attested or only the first page. Sorry if its sounds silly but I just wanted to be sure before submitting the Visa docs.



No need to get attested any of the form-16 pages ...


----------



## sivakumar s s

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks for the reply Siva.
> 
> Could you please confirm if i need to get each page of Form-16 attested or only the first page. Sorry if its sounds silly but I just wanted to be sure before submitting the Visa docs.


Attestation is not mandatory....... *VISA stage.*

As it is in PDF form, can directly upload it but it should be password protected.

I took it while applying for Skill assessment for previous year, So i used the same as well.
Last year form 16, without attestation I uploaded in IMMI

Hope this helps you.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Realhuman said:


> Hi Guys,
> Yesterday, I have applied for 189 visa where i have uploaded all documents including form 80 for me and wife. The PCC and Medicals is not yet done.
> 
> Do we need to submit form 1221 also ? As form 80 covers almost all details as asked in 1221.
> 
> Please confirm.


*
Form 1221 is not required, unless until asked by CO*

Form 80 will solve the purpose


----------



## asjadafzal

asialanka said:


> Hi, There's absolutely nothing wrong with getting the PCC done before apply for VISA.
> 
> Only thing is your IED (initial entry date) will depend on that. I.e, once you get your grant you'll have to land in AUS before 11/2/2016 as PCC is valid only for 1 year.
> 
> If your medicals were done before the PCC then your IED will be 1 year from that date...


Hi 

Thanks for the information. 

On the answer that you have given I have another question. 

Q1. Let us assume that the visa does not get granted by 11/2/2016, do I have to apply for the PCC all over again? 

Q2. If your medicals were done before the PCC then your IED will be 1 year from that date... Which date would this be? 11/2/2016 or the date on which medical report is granted?


----------



## jyothi318

sivakumar s s said:


> Attestation is not mandatory....... *VISA stage.*
> 
> As it is in PDF form, can directly upload it but it should be password protected.
> 
> I took it while applying for Skill assessment for previous year, So i used the same as well.
> Last year form 16, without attestation I uploaded in IMMI
> 
> Hope this helps you.


All the form-16 are password protected. So do i have to upload them individually or should I scan all the pages, create a PDF doc with all the years' form-16 i have (2009-2014) and then add a password protection to the document and upload it?
How will the CO know about the password? do I have to mention it anywhere ?


----------



## Vasu G

jyothi318 said:


> All the form-16 are password protected. So do i have to upload them individually or should I scan all the pages, create a PDF doc with all the years' form-16 i have (2009-2014) and then add a password protection to the document and upload it?
> How will the CO know about the password? do I have to mention it anywhere ?


You can remove password online.. There are few websites. Just google them... If not you may need to upload separate document with passwords for all the protected documents. I would suggest removing password, bcz it saves CO time and decreases your waiting time..


----------



## asjadafzal

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks for the reply Siva.
> 
> Could you please confirm if i need to get each page of Form-16 attested or only the first page. Sorry if its sounds silly but I just wanted to be sure before submitting the Visa docs.



Hi 

Do we need form 16 for the previous years of work? Is it mandatory to submit Form 16 for all the years of work while applying for the Visa? 

I just have it for the past 2 years i.e for 2013 and 2014. 

Information needed!


----------



## Vasu G

asjadafzal said:


> Hi
> 
> Do we need form 16 for the previous years of work? Is it mandatory to submit Form 16 for all the years of work while applying for the Visa?
> 
> I just have it for the past 2 years i.e for 2013 and 2014.
> 
> Information needed!



Not mandatory, but you need to have alternative documents like Tax returns / bank statements etc.. Make sure you submit atleast one for all the duration which you claimed points for....


----------



## KeeDa

Download Form 26AS for your PAN. You can download as many as past 7 years of your records. That should be more than enough. With 26AS, you don't need anything else. It replaces Form 16, ITR-V, and such tax related documents.



asjadafzal said:


> Hi
> 
> Do we need form 16 for the previous years of work? Is it mandatory to submit Form 16 for all the years of work while applying for the Visa?
> 
> I just have it for the past 2 years i.e for 2013 and 2014.
> 
> Information needed!


----------



## KeeDa

jyothi318 said:


> All the form-16 are password protected. So do i have to upload them individually or should I scan all the pages, create a PDF doc with all the years' form-16 i have (2009-2014) and then add a password protection to the document and upload it?
> How will the CO know about the password? do I have to mention it anywhere ?


Documents should *not* be password protected.

If you have documents with passwords:
1. Install a PDF printer driver, open your password protected document, and print it to a new pdf file (just like you would print it on a paper).

2. If you know someone who uses linux, then the pdf viewer there comes with such options in the print dialog by default, and even "Export to PDF" or "Save a copy" options.

3. Drag and drop your password protected file on a new tab in Google Chrome browser. Enter the password and use the Print option to create a password-free copy of the document.


----------



## ctgkhaled

Hi seniors, can anyone please share their experience of Sydney Accord assessment outcome from EA. I have a 3 years BEng (Hons) degree from UK which is accredited by EC, UK. Please share if you were in similar situation.

thanks


----------



## cfuture

Hi All,

I am preparing following forms & documents for 189 visa application. Am i missing anything?

Forms:
1. Form 1393 Electronic application form
2. Form 1071i
3. Form 26
4. Form 80
5. Form 160

Documents:
1. Passport
2. Photographs
3. Birth certificate
4. PCC
5. NIC - translated - both certified
7. IELTS - trf
8. Exp letters, payslips, contracts, etc, 
9. education docs


----------



## husain081

cfuture said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am preparing following forms & documents for 189 visa application. Am i missing anything?
> 
> Forms:
> 1. Form 1393 Electronic application form
> 2. Form 1071i
> 3. Form 26
> 4. Form 80
> 5. Form 160
> 
> Documents:
> 1. Passport
> 2. Photographs
> 3. Birth certificate
> 4. PCC
> 5. NIC - translated - both certified
> 7. IELTS - trf
> 8. Exp letters, payslips, contracts, etc,
> 9. education docs


You can refer the attachment for the documents requirement for visa application...


----------



## cfuture

husain081 said:


> You can refer the attachment for the documents requirement for visa application...


Thanks a lot .. This is awesome


----------



## sivakumar s s

ToyTowner said:


> Download Form 26AS for your PAN. You can download as many as past 7 years of your records. That should be more than enough. With 26AS, you don't need anything else. It replaces Form 16, ITR-V, and such tax related documents.


Good job ToyTowner......

*Form 26AS* is an innovative idea


:clap2:


----------



## gurumurthal

jyothi318 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do I have to create 2 different logins in PSK website for my spouse and myself and submit PCC applications through each of our credentials?
> 
> Please confirm.


No need to create 2 different logins. With one login you can submit 4 different applications and can also pay fees online and take the appointment.'I did this myself for PCC for me and my wife.
Contact your passport office if they have walkin facility. Then no need to take appointment also. Just take the print out of the application with ARN and visit your nearest passport office.

XINGSINGH please dont give wrong info.

Regards
Gurpreet


----------



## KeeDa

sivakumar s s said:


> Good job ToyTowner......
> 
> *Form 26AS* is an innovative idea
> 
> 
> :clap2:


Indeed. Good that Income Tax Office has made such things easily accessible and available online.

Moreover, if you had opted for Employee Provident Fund through your employer, but do not have the yearly statements, then EPFO has recently started providing e-passbook online. One can download the e-passbook, visit your nearest EPFO and get their stamps on it, and provide this document too (to ACS/ VETASSESS/ DIBP) as an additional evidence of your employment.


----------



## funkyzoom

*Uploaded Form 80 twice. What happens now?*

I've submitted application for subclass 189 Visa on January 23rd, and currently awaiting CO allocation.

I probably goofed up a bit. I didn't have confidence in my immigration agent (because they had misguided me a lot), so I had uploaded all the documents myself. But since they insisted on verifying the documents, I had got that done. But today, the morons have uploaded Form 80 AGAIN, although I had already done that. It is the exact same file with the same contents.

So now, when i access my application, it shows that the same Form 80 (with the same file name) has been uploaded twice. And these documents can't even be deleted, once uploaded. i confronted them, but they say it is a 'mistake' and shouldn't cause problems. But I don't really trust their words, and want to get it clarified from the awesome members of this community.

So will this cause any issues for me? If so, what is the remedy? I have frontloaded all the documents, and also got my medicals and PCC done.

Kindly advice.


----------



## Raviinc

funkyzoom said:


> I've submitted application for subclass 189 Visa on January 23rd, and currently awaiting CO allocation.
> 
> I probably goofed up a bit. I didn't have confidence in my immigration agent (because they had misguided me a lot), so I had uploaded all the documents myself. But since they insisted on verifying the documents, I had got that done. But today, the morons have uploaded Form 80 AGAIN, although I had already done that. It is the exact same file with the same contents.
> 
> So now, when i access my application, it shows that the same Form 80 (with the same file name) has been uploaded twice. And these documents can't even be deleted, once uploaded. i confronted them, but they say it is a 'mistake' and shouldn't cause problems. But I don't really trust their words, and want to get it clarified from the awesome members of this community.
> 
> So will this cause any issues for me? If so, what is the remedy? I have frontloaded all the documents, and also got my medicals and PCC done.
> 
> Kindly advice.


If it's a identical document there should not be any problem because they would realise that it may have been uploaded by mistake and no negative conclusion can be drawn if contents are the same.


----------



## funkyzoom

Raviinc said:


> If it's a identical document there should not be any problem because they would realize that it may have been uploaded by mistake and no negative conclusion can be drawn if contents are the same.


Yes the documents are identical to the last byte of the file. But they have been uploaded under slightly different categories - one under 'Character, assessment of - Form 80' and the other one directly under 'Form 80'. Am I safe?


----------



## Raviinc

funkyzoom said:


> Yes the documents are identical to the last byte of the file. But they have been uploaded under slightly different categories - one under 'Character, assessment of - Form 80' and the other one directly under 'Form 80'. Am I safe?


There should not be any problem at all because it just a inadvertent mistake not creating any new circumstance.


----------



## funkyzoom

Raviinc said:


> There should not be any problem at all because it just a inadvertent mistake not creating any new circumstance.


Thanks for the clarification! 

On a side note...I suppose I may not have uploaded a couple of documents under the proper category, because they seemed quite ambiguous and I just chose the category i felt was most appropriate.

Once the CA is assigned, would he/she ask me to resubmit the documents which they feel have been uploaded under the wrong category?


----------



## cmfarhan

I think electronic application form is not required if you have an immiaccount as it covers the application.


----------



## VRS

jyothi318 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do I have to create 2 different logins in PSK website for my spouse and myself and submit PCC applications through each of our credentials?
> 
> Please confirm.


yes


----------



## VRS

MaxTheWolf said:


> Oh, that must be eating you up! just read outside a hotel near my place 'A winner is a dreamer who never gives up!' You'll be fine just a matter of few days.
> 
> Cheers!
> Max


Cheers Max!


----------



## VRS

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Form-80 asks for the last 10 years addresses. I lived in Chennai for 3 years while working in an IT form there. I however do not remember the address where I lived. It was a PG hostel.
> How do I mention that? Please help.
> 
> Also, My cousin stays in Sydney, Australia with her family. Can I mention her address in Form 80 document? Will that be of any concern as I am unaware of the reason why they are asking for the relatives details living in Australia.
> Seniors please clarify.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.


1. You should be able to find out if you give it some time, you stayed for 3 years so its possible. Come from Chennai-Sub Area-Local Area... you will be able to do it. its better you do it.

2. give all details if they have a good record. I gave and it certainly helps I guess.


----------



## VRS

Realhuman said:


> Hi Guys,
> Yesterday, I have applied for 189 visa where i have uploaded all documents including form 80 for me and wife. The PCC and Medicals is not yet done.
> 
> Do we need to submit form 1221 also ? As form 80 covers almost all details as asked in 1221.
> 
> Please confirm.


Only Form 80 should be good. 1221 if you have all the time in the world, I would suggest its not req. until asked by CO.


----------



## VRS

asjadafzal said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> On the answer that you have given I have another question.
> 
> Q1. Let us assume that the visa does not get granted by 11/2/2016, do I have to apply for the PCC all over again?
> 
> Q2. If your medicals were done before the PCC then your IED will be 1 year from that date... Which date would this be? 11/2/2016 or the date on which medical report is granted?


1. Yes (PCC is valid for 1 year)
2. Which ever is earlier. So Medicals date is the answer.


----------



## VRS

funkyzoom said:


> I've submitted application for subclass 189 Visa on January 23rd, and currently awaiting CO allocation.
> 
> I probably goofed up a bit. I didn't have confidence in my immigration agent (because they had misguided me a lot), so I had uploaded all the documents myself. But since they insisted on verifying the documents, I had got that done. But today, the morons have uploaded Form 80 AGAIN, although I had already done that. It is the exact same file with the same contents.
> 
> So now, when i access my application, it shows that the same Form 80 (with the same file name) has been uploaded twice. And these documents can't even be deleted, once uploaded. i confronted them, but they say it is a 'mistake' and shouldn't cause problems. But I don't really trust their words, and want to get it clarified from the awesome members of this community.
> 
> So will this cause any issues for me? If so, what is the remedy? I have frontloaded all the documents, and also got my medicals and PCC done.
> 
> Kindly advice.


no problem at all.


----------



## VRS

funkyzoom said:


> Thanks for the clarification!
> 
> On a side note...I suppose I may not have uploaded a couple of documents under the proper category, because they seemed quite ambiguous and I just chose the category i felt was most appropriate.
> 
> Once the CA is assigned, would he/she ask me to resubmit the documents which they feel have been uploaded under the wrong category?


Hi, its CO (case Officer), not CA.

They will ask if they require anything. Dont take stress. Be calm and enjoy the ride!


----------



## cmfarhan

Best of luck. Just relax as i am also having many concerns like that and waiting for CO.


----------



## funkyzoom

VRS said:


> Hi, its CO (case Officer), not CA.
> 
> They will ask if they require anything. Don't take stress. Be calm and enjoy the ride!


Oops! That was a typing error! Thanks anyway!


----------



## VRS

funkyzoom said:


> Oops! That was a typing error! Thanks anyway!


just for a laugh mate...


----------



## Caliban_2015

*Birth Proof*

Hello Members,

Had a quick query- have submitted my Passport as proof of birth, is that ok? as I do not have a birth certificate. 

Please share ur experiences and advise.


__________________
*Visa*: 189; *Occupation*: 261313- Software Engineer; *ACS *+ve- 12/Jan/15;*IELTS *Score: L:8.5, R:9, S:8, W:7.5; *PCC-India*:Jan/15; *PCC-Aus*: Jan/15;*EOI **Sub(65 points)*: 20/Jan/15; *Invited*: 23/Jan/15; *Visa Lodged*: 24/Jan/15; *Medicals*: 11/Feb/15; *CO Contact*- :fingerscrossed:; *Grant*: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sevnik0202

jyothi318 said:


> Hi
> 
> Do I have to create 2 different logins in PSK website for my spouse and myself and submit PCC applications through each of our credentials?
> 
> Please confirm.


Yes


----------



## raj.aries81

raj.aries81 said:


> Can I still expect invitation for this week or do I have to wait until next round of invitation. My only concern is I have submitted for SubClass 190 on 04/11/2014. Gave my PTE recently and was able to get the required score hence update my 190 EOI to 189 and resubmitted the same on 02/02/2015. Status is SUBMITTED while the Submitted Date still shows 04/11/2014. Will this cause any delay in getting an invitation
> 
> Regards
> Raj


I guess I got to wait until the next round...what could be the probable reason for not receiving an invite, I am tensed and apprehensive - 

Will that really matter if I update my 190 EOI to 189 and resubmit the same.

Is it because I just have 60 points and am not in the priority list. I had to forgo extra 5 points just because my current employment is not listed in the ACS that was done an year ago and my current employer will not provide a roles & responsibilities letter.

Regards
Raj


----------



## Raviinc

Tracker indicates CO allocation for a 12th dec guy. Pleased to see the yellow travel a few notches downwards. I hope all the mid Dec guys have a gala time next week. Have a great week end guys.


----------



## BretSavage

Caliban_2015 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Had a quick query- have submitted my Passport as proof of birth, is that ok? as I do not have a birth certificate.
> 
> Please share ur experiences and advise.
> 
> 
> __________________
> *Visa*: 189; *Occupation*: 261313- Software Engineer; *ACS *+ve- 12/Jan/15;*IELTS *Score: L:8.5, R:9, S:8, W:7.5; *PCC-India*:Jan/15; *PCC-Aus*: Jan/15;*EOI **Sub(65 points)*: 20/Jan/15; *Invited*: 23/Jan/15; *Visa Lodged*: 24/Jan/15; *Medicals*: 11/Feb/15; *CO Contact*- :fingerscrossed:; *Grant*: :fingerscrossed:


Thts not an issue....u can also include Aadhar or PAN as proof of your DOB if you don't have certificate.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Raviinc said:


> Tracker indicates CO allocation for a 12th dec guy. Pleased to see the yellow travel a few notches downwards. I hope all the mid Dec guys have a gala time next week. Have a great week end guys.


Who is the lucky fellow


----------



## Raviinc

XINGSINGH said:


> Who is the lucky fellow


Expat457.


----------



## nhn

nhn said:


> Any BA applicants lodged visa on February?


 Any BA applicants lodged visa on February?


----------



## talexpat

Dears,

As I wrote earlier, my cousin has been granted 489 visa. We have couple of queries to be discussed here:

1- His wife has some medical problem (leg pain) due to which relocating to Region within 3 months is difficult. So, he has already informed Region regarding this and requested to allow relocation within 6 months. Region agreed but has asked to inform DIBP too. Now awaiting DIBP reply. Any suggestion if DIBP allows this or NOT?

2- I have also informed Region that there are no vacancies as of now related to my experience/occupation. Region replied that you can always request for 'release letter' and free to relocate to Region located in your current state. But you must work AND reside in that region. So, what do you say guys is it better to request for Release letter NOW as we never know when does they change the rule?

Thanks for your support.


----------



## cfuture

Hi All ..

Please help to clarify one point here. I am filling up the Immi Account online application form and including Masters, Bachelors & HSC, SSC information in the Step # 12 of the educational background. However, i noticed that i did not provide HSC & SSC information in EOI. Will it create any issue?

Note, i am claiming points for my Masters & Bachelors only and same was assessed by ACS as well. 

Please help.


----------



## VRS

cfuture said:


> Hi All ..
> 
> Please help to clarify one point here. I am filling up the Immi Account online application form and including Masters, Bachelors & HSC, SSC information in the Step # 12 of the educational background. However, i noticed that i did not provide HSC & SSC information in EOI. Will it create any issue?
> 
> Note, i am claiming points for my Masters & Bachelors only and same was assessed by ACS as well.
> 
> Please help.


No, no problem, please go ahead.


----------



## VRS

nhn said:


> Any BA applicants lodged visa on February?


what is BA?


----------



## KeeDa

VRS said:


> what is BA?


261111 ICT Business Analyst


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Friends,

Just a quick query, I am about to get ICICI travel card.

Any advice whether I should go for single or muti currency?

Did anyone recently lodged application using multi currency icici travel card?

Many thanks in advance folks.


----------



## TheExpatriate

nicemathan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just a quick query, I am about to get ICICI travel card.
> 
> Any advice whether I should go for single or muti currency?
> 
> Did anyone recently lodged application using multi currency icici travel card?
> 
> Many thanks in advance folks.


get the AUD card


----------



## gurumurthal

nicemathan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Just a quick query, I am about to get ICICI travel card.
> 
> Any advice whether I should go for single or muti currency?
> 
> Did anyone recently lodged application using multi currency icici travel card?
> 
> Many thanks in advance folks.


I used the HDFC Multi Currency Forex card and had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## yanivsinha

gurumurthal said:


> I used the HDFC Multi Currency Forex card and had no issues whatsoever.


u can go ahead with either of them muti/single currency card from ICICI. I took single currency travel card from ICICI as have a savings account with the same bank.



Caliban_2015 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Had a quick query- have submitted my Passport as proof of birth, is that ok? as I do not have a birth certificate.
> 
> Please share ur experiences and advise.
> 
> 
> __________________
> *Visa*: 189; *Occupation*: 261313- Software Engineer; *ACS *+ve- 12/Jan/15;*IELTS *Score: L:8.5, R:9, S:8, W:7.5; *PCC-India*:Jan/15; *PCC-Aus*: Jan/15;*EOI **Sub(65 points)*: 20/Jan/15; *Invited*: 23/Jan/15; *Visa Lodged*: 24/Jan/15; *Medicals*: 11/Feb/15; *CO Contact*- :fingerscrossed:; *Grant*: :fingerscrossed:


hey,

Also submit your tenth passing certificate as it has date of birth and parent(s) name(s) which the officials also recognize as an alternative document for birth certificate.

regards,
yaniv



VRS said:


> Only Form 80 should be good. 1221 if you have all the time in the world, I would suggest its not req. until asked by CO.


hey,

Form 80 has all the details while form 1221 is just an substitute for it when CO needs only few details.I guess u need not to submit from 1221.

Cheers,
Yaniv


----------



## Lord Raven

Dear Auzidreamer,

Thank you for taking out time to reply to my post. I have more questions 

What exactly to do after you get an invite? Be specific and elaborate each step, please.
I already have applied for PCC and received it from KSA and PK, is it alright to get this done before an invite? I did it to save time.

I am really excited to know about the turnout time of class 189. I wish to finalize this process ASAP. My CDR with EA took 18 weeks, and they never gave me a CID or responded, until I sent them an email and they replied with postive response.

Thanks again!



Auzidreamer said:


> There are 02 invitation rounds for a month for 189.So you would be included to one of those
> There is no standard time for 70 [points,however its a good score therefore you can expecet it to be prioritized.
> Visa grant time is Approx 02 months these days for 189.Anyway 189 is moving faster these days compared to 190.
> 
> Good luck mate


----------



## Auzidreamer

Lord Raven said:


> Dear Auzidreamer,
> 
> Thank you for taking out time to reply to my post. I have more questions
> 
> What exactly to do after you get an invite? Be specific and elaborate each step, please.
> I already have applied for PCC and received it from KSA and PK, is it alright to get this done before an invite? I did it to save time.
> 
> I am really excited to know about the turnout time of class 189. I wish to finalize this process ASAP. My CDR with EA took 18 weeks, and they never gave me a CID or responded, until I sent them an email and they replied with postive response.
> 
> Thanks again!


Hi

If you still havnt got the invitation ,use this time to prepare the docs needed for visa.
You can find the documents checklist in the DIBP website.Get the docs ready ,get them certified and scanned.
It is ok to get the PCC b4 applying for visa. Hope ur PCC is valid for 01 year.
189 visa is approx 02 months ,how ever there can be delays for some cases ,especially because of the External Security Checks.
When you are preparing documents you may get different questions,I suggest you to post them in this forum where there are many seniors who do help..

Rgds


----------



## Auzidreamer

cfuture said:


> Hi All ..
> 
> Please help to clarify one point here. I am filling up the Immi Account online application form and including Masters, Bachelors & HSC, SSC information in the Step # 12 of the educational background. However, i noticed that i did not provide HSC & SSC information in EOI. Will it create any issue?
> 
> Note, i am claiming points for my Masters & Bachelors only and same was assessed by ACS as well.
> 
> Please help.


It wont be an issue.YOu can fill those.


----------



## diprain

Lord Raven said:


> Dear Auzidreamer,
> 
> Thank you for taking out time to reply to my post. I have more questions
> 
> What exactly to do after you get an invite? Be specific and elaborate each step, please.
> I already have applied for PCC and received it from KSA and PK, is it alright to get this done before an invite? I did it to save time.
> 
> I am really excited to know about the turnout time of class 189. I wish to finalize this process ASAP. My CDR with EA took 18 weeks, and they never gave me a CID or responded, until I sent them an email and they replied with postive response.
> 
> Thanks again!


your EOI lodgement date should be 13th feb 2015 instead of 2014. so correct it please


----------



## jyothi318

Hi All,

I need some help for uploading documents to the visa application. 
In the immi account i see that under the next steps title there are multiple types with the action to upload documents. Also, towards right there is an attach document button which is to attach documents to the application. 

Which of these options are to be used? Also, where are the work experience related documents to be uploaded (joining letters, promotion slips, tax documents, etc). 
Please clarify. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hi Jyothi,
You can use either of options. Use the basic on screen options to upload the necessary docs first. In case you need to upload various forms Like FORM 80, 1023, etc.. you can use the Button towards right... 

You can Upload the experience related documents under: 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Work Reference 
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer

Other documents like Pay slips etc under "Work History Evidence of" - in the Attach Document Option on the Immi Login.. 




jyothi318 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some help for uploading documents to the visa application.
> In the immi account i see that under the next steps title there are multiple types with the action to upload documents. Also, towards right there is an attach document button which is to attach documents to the application.
> 
> Which of these options are to be used? Also, where are the work experience related documents to be uploaded (joining letters, promotion slips, tax documents, etc).
> Please clarify. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Lord Raven

Thank you dear  It was an honest mistake. I looked at your struggle, good luck to you!



diprain said:


> your EOI lodgement date should be 13th feb 2015 instead of 2014. so correct it please


----------



## Lord Raven

Thank you Auzidreamer 

I am on it now. PCC is valid for an year, this is why I got both of these from two countries that I stayed in. I will be keeping in touch with this forum on day to day basis.

Mean while, I check the EOI website daily. Wish me luck guys.

Good luck to you all!



Auzidreamer said:


> Hi
> 
> If you still havnt got the invitation ,use this time to prepare the docs needed for visa.
> You can find the documents checklist in the DIBP website.Get the docs ready ,get them certified and scanned.
> It is ok to get the PCC b4 applying for visa. Hope ur PCC is valid for 01 year.
> 189 visa is approx 02 months ,how ever there can be delays for some cases ,especially because of the External Security Checks.
> When you are preparing documents you may get different questions,I suggest you to post them in this forum where there are many seniors who do help..
> 
> Rgds


----------



## TheExpatriate

deepslas said:


> Hello guys
> I am currenty being invited to apply for 489.
> Can I apply for 189 visa staying in Australia with 489 visa?
> Or the dibp will reject it ?


yes you can


----------



## cmfarhan

Anyone from 15 dec submission got any update.


----------



## Raviinc

cmfarhan said:


> Anyone from 15 dec submission got any update.


Tracker updated till 12 dec. maybe this week.


----------



## VRS

cmfarhan said:


> Anyone from 15 dec submission got any update.


keep an eye on this tracker..
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=84


----------



## manukuku

jyothi318 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some help for uploading documents to the visa application.
> In the immi account i see that under the next steps title there are multiple types with the action to upload documents. Also, towards right there is an attach document button which is to attach documents to the application.
> 
> Which of these options are to be used? Also, where are the work experience related documents to be uploaded (joining letters, promotion slips, tax documents, etc).
> Please clarify. Thanks in anticipation.


Hi Jyoti,
If you have any idea what is normal waiting time for Code 261313(software engineer) with 60 points to get invitation ? 
I have submitted on 7th Feb-15 and waiting for invitation & not sure when i will get invitation.
Also one more question that weather in PTE test is comparative easy than IELTS ?

Regards


----------



## sivakumar s s

funkyzoom said:


> Yes the documents are identical to the last byte of the file. But they have been uploaded under slightly different categories - one under 'Character, assessment of - Form 80' and the other one directly under 'Form 80'. Am I safe?


*Believe me, No worries.....at all.

CO's will focus on the quality of the documents.......

Even My agent uploaded PCC twice, No impact on this,

In fact I got in 41 days...... 


*


----------



## sivakumar s s

manukuku said:


> Hi Jyoti,
> If you have any idea what is normal waiting time for Code 261313(software engineer) with 60 points to get invitation ?
> I have submitted on 7th Feb-15 and waiting for invitation & not sure when i will get invitation.
> Also one more question that weather in PTE test is comparative easy than IELTS ?
> 
> Regards


You will get in next round if there is no applicants with 65 points or higher.

Else definitely get in further round......


----------



## sivakumar s s

deepslas said:


> Hello guys
> I am currenty being invited to apply for 489.
> Can I apply for 189 visa staying in Australia with 489 visa?
> Or the dibp will reject it ?



*Definitely. It is a provisional visa, If you wish to upgrade to Permanent visa.
Can do it confidently....

All the best
*


----------



## Anna78

Hi! I have just applied for a 189 skilled independent visa (after getting an invitation). I just found out that Im pregnant - what will happen with my visa application?


----------



## talexpat

*ImmiAccount still down!*

Hi,

Is someone else here also experiencing *Fatal Error* while logging into ImmiAccount although its already long time ahead of planned downtime today.

Secondly, I have been informed by the agent that he has already emailed PCCs+Form 80+Med details to CO email address directly on 10th Feb. So does the status against each document (character clearance, etc) appear as RECEIVED in ImmiAccount always? Or is it upto the CO that he may/may not update ImmiAccount documents status? 

Just curious because there was no change in documents status prior to today's downtime. :thumb:


----------



## cgsaipradeep

Hi seniors,

I already got 190 visa grant. My 489 invitation expiry is on 9th Mar 15. After receiving 190 grant I tried to withdraw/cancel/suspend but I didn't find any of these when I login to 489 EOI. First 489 invitation expired, this is the second one. PLS HELP ME OUT.
WHAT SHOULD I DO NOW?


----------



## blak3

so you are on a 190. whats the problem?


----------



## cgsaipradeep

blak3 said:


> so you are on a 190. whats the problem?


Should I leave 489 invitation and let it expire? Hope nothing will happen


----------



## BRam111

Yes.



cgsaipradeep said:


> Should I leave 489 invitation and let it expire? Hope nothing will happen


----------



## deepslas

How can you get two invitation simultaneously ? May I know because I also received an invitation for 489 but I want to go with 190 visa.


----------



## deepslas

Also can anyone answer do I need to live in a specific region in NSW with 489 family sponsered visa or I can live anywhere?


----------



## padmayogesh

*Hurray - It's a Grant !!*

I am very happy to announce that I have got a Direct Grant today morning at 7:17 AM IST.

Thank you forum for all your support & guidance, especially to experts like _shel, espresso & TheExpatriate. There was an answer for every silly question I asked.

This forum has saved my valuable ~100K INR. 

It's a party time !!!! No further words to express.


----------



## LawLeePop

talexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is someone else here also experiencing *Fatal Error* while logging into ImmiAccount although its already long time ahead of planned downtime today.
> 
> Secondly, I have been informed by the agent that he has already emailed PCCs+Form 80+Med details to CO email address directly on 10th Feb. So does the status against each document (character clearance, etc) appear as RECEIVED in ImmiAccount always? Or is it upto the CO that he may/may not update ImmiAccount documents status?
> 
> Just curious because there was no change in documents status prior to today's downtime. :thumb:


I couldnt log in as well. :-(


----------



## LawLeePop

padmayogesh said:


> I am very happy to announce that I have got a Direct Grant today morning at 7:17 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you forum for all your support & guidance, especially to experts like _shel, espresso & TheExpatriate. There was an answer for every silly question I asked.
> 
> This forum has saved my valuable ~100K INR.
> 
> It's a party time !!!! No further words to express.


Congrats!

yours is faster. i submit on 12th Dec and yet to receive any emails from CO.


----------



## XINGSINGH

padmayogesh said:


> I am very happy to announce that I have got a Direct Grant today morning at 7:17 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you forum for all your support & guidance, especially to experts like _shel, espresso & TheExpatriate. There was an answer for every silly question I asked.
> 
> This forum has saved my valuable ~100K INR.
> 
> It's a party time !!!! No further words to express.


Congrats


----------



## Auzidreamer

padmayogesh said:


> I am very happy to announce that I have got a Direct Grant today morning at 7:17 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you forum for all your support & guidance, especially to experts like _shel, espresso & TheExpatriate. There was an answer for every silly question I asked.
> 
> This forum has saved my valuable ~100K INR.
> 
> It's a party time !!!! No further words to express.


Congratz...

Enjoy the great moments..:welcome:


----------



## padmayogesh

LawLeePop said:


> Congrats!
> 
> yours is faster. i submit on 12th Dec and yet to receive any emails from CO.


Thanks ! You will get it too, matter of another day or two....


----------



## padmayogesh

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


Thanks Mr.Singh. How about urs??


----------



## padmayogesh

Auzidreamer said:


> Congratz...
> 
> Enjoy the great moments..:welcome:


Thanks Auzidreamer..


----------



## mailtosomesh

padmayogesh said:


> I am very happy to announce that I have got a Direct Grant today morning at 7:17 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you forum for all your support & guidance, especially to experts like _shel, espresso & TheExpatriate. There was an answer for every silly question I asked.
> 
> This forum has saved my valuable ~100K INR.
> 
> It's a party time !!!! No further words to express.


Many many congratulations dear...Enjoy the great time now  Also pls update the Travel Date tracker. You can find the link in my signature.


----------



## VRS

padmayogesh said:


> I am very happy to announce that I have got a Direct Grant today morning at 7:17 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you forum for all your support & guidance, especially to experts like _shel, espresso & TheExpatriate. There was an answer for every silly question I asked.
> 
> This forum has saved my valuable ~100K INR.
> 
> It's a party time !!!! No further words to express.


Congrats Padmayogesh!!


----------



## TheExpatriate

Anna78 said:


> Hi! I have just applied for a 189 skilled independent visa (after getting an invitation). I just found out that Im pregnant - what will happen with my visa application?


Advise your CO, they will gladly put your application on hold until you give birth, then you can add your newborn to the application, then both of you can do Medicals


----------



## myboat

Anna78 said:


> Hi! I have just applied for a 189 skilled independent visa (after getting an invitation). I just found out that Im pregnant - what will happen with my visa application?


I presume you have not already done the medicals?
If you had, then there will be no problem as your child will automatically be an OZ citizen if born after the grant. Since you have not done the med yet, you need to put the visa processing on hold as suggested by The Expatriate
All the best...


----------



## myboat

padmayogesh said:


> I am very happy to announce that I have got a Direct Grant today morning at 7:17 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you forum for all your support & guidance, especially to experts like _shel, espresso & TheExpatriate. There was an answer for every silly question I asked.
> 
> This forum has saved my valuable ~100K INR.
> 
> It's a party time !!!! No further words to express.


Congrats mate...and enjoy the party..


----------



## myboat

Guys my daughter's passport is in
I guest I only need to fill form 1436, birth certificate and passport pic. 
I have not been assigned CO yet so i guest I have to include my debit visa card details in the form... Hope it is safe???/


----------



## Visaradha

Hurray!!!!
Got Golden mails for all 4 of us in our family.......very excited!!!!!!!!
Thanks For all the fellow expats on the forum.....U guys were so helpful always!!!!
Thanks to all!!!!


----------



## asialanka

husain081 said:


> You can refer the attachment for the documents requirement for visa application...


Great work Husain... Many will benefit from this


----------



## VRS

Visaradha said:


> Hurray!!!!
> Got Golden mails for all 4 of us in our family.......very excited!!!!!!!!
> Thanks For all the fellow expats on the forum.....U guys were so helpful always!!!!
> Thanks to all!!!!


Congrats Visaradha!!! Vijay anna.... enjoy!!! Rem our days from PTE... long way.... have great time!


----------



## asialanka

asjadafzal said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> On the answer that you have given I have another question.
> 
> Q1. Let us assume that the visa does not get granted by 11/2/2016, do I have to apply for the PCC all over again?
> 
> Q2. If your medicals were done before the PCC then your IED will be 1 year from that date... Which date would this be? 11/2/2016 or the date on which medical report is granted?


Hi

1. Yes ; But it's highly unlikely that a skilled migration visa would get more than 4/5 months unless incomplete documentation 

2. one year from whichever you obtained first. e.g; you got your MEds on 01/Jan/14 and PCC on 01/March/14. Then IED will expire on 01/Jan/15 and you'll have to get ur Meds done again


----------



## XINGSINGH

Visaradha said:


> Hurray!!!!
> Got Golden mails for all 4 of us in our family.......very excited!!!!!!!!
> Thanks For all the fellow expats on the forum.....U guys were so helpful always!!!!
> Thanks to all!!!!


Congrats


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

Visaradha said:


> Hurray!!!!
> Got Golden mails for all 4 of us in our family.......very excited!!!!!!!!
> Thanks For all the fellow expats on the forum.....U guys were so helpful always!!!!
> Thanks to all!!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Targetoz

myboat said:


> Guys my daughter's passport is in
> I guest I only need to fill form 1436, birth certificate and passport pic.
> I have not been assigned CO yet so i guest I have to include my debit visa card details in the form... Hope it is safe???/


It is. I did the same and did not face any problem.
All the best.


----------



## sevnik0202

Visaradha said:


> Hurray!!!!
> Got Golden mails for all 4 of us in our family.......very excited!!!!!!!!
> Thanks For all the fellow expats on the forum.....U guys were so helpful always!!!!
> Thanks to all!!!!


Congrats


----------



## asialanka

Visaradha said:


> Hurray!!!!
> Got Golden mails for all 4 of us in our family.......very excited!!!!!!!!
> Thanks For all the fellow expats on the forum.....U guys were so helpful always!!!!
> Thanks to all!!!!


Hi Visaradha, Fantastic news and Congratz to all of you!!!! May your wishes come true in the dream destination


----------



## padmayogesh

Visaradha said:


> Hurray!!!!
> Got Golden mails for all 4 of us in our family.......very excited!!!!!!!!
> Thanks For all the fellow expats on the forum.....U guys were so helpful always!!!!
> Thanks to all!!!!


Congrats !! Enjoy the moment.


----------



## Pooh

Visaradha said:


> Hurray!!!!
> Got Golden mails for all 4 of us in our family.......very excited!!!!!!!!
> Thanks For all the fellow expats on the forum.....U guys were so helpful always!!!!
> Thanks to all!!!!


*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

It's moving guys......When will it reach Jan? :fingerscrossed:
Only this forum helps to get these nervous days keep going!


----------



## Abu_Yahya

Hi Friends,

I have received the golden mail today alhamdulillah.
I thank all of you for the help and guidance. 
This forum has been very helpful and encouraging during the whole process.
I wish speedy grants to all of you and successful lives ahead.

Regards,


----------



## Knowman

visaradha said:


> hurray!!!!
> Got golden mails for all 4 of us in our family.......very excited!!!!!!!!
> Thanks for all the fellow expats on the forum.....u guys were so helpful always!!!!
> Thanks to all!!!!


many congrats, enjoy !!!


----------



## Knowman

abu_yahya said:


> hi friends,
> 
> i have received the golden mail today alhamdulillah.
> I thank all of you for the help and guidance.
> This forum has been very helpful and encouraging during the whole process.
> I wish speedy grants to all of you and successful lives ahead.
> 
> Regards,


many congrats.......


----------



## myboat

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received the golden mail today alhamdulillah.
> I thank all of you for the help and guidance.
> This forum has been very helpful and encouraging during the whole process.
> I wish speedy grants to all of you and successful lives ahead.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats mate.. enjoy the day


----------



## Worldcup2015

Hello,

Anybody received response of EOI in 13th February' 2015 round this month with 60 point?? 

Thanks,
WC


----------



## XINGSINGH

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received the golden mail today alhamdulillah.
> I thank all of you for the help and guidance.
> This forum has been very helpful and encouraging during the whole process.
> I wish speedy grants to all of you and successful lives ahead.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats


----------



## VRS

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received the golden mail today alhamdulillah.
> I thank all of you for the help and guidance.
> This forum has been very helpful and encouraging during the whole process.
> I wish speedy grants to all of you and successful lives ahead.
> 
> Regards,


many congrats!


----------



## BretSavage

padmayogesh said:


> I am very happy to announce that I have got a Direct Grant today morning at 7:17 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you forum for all your support & guidance, especially to experts like _shel, espresso & TheExpatriate. There was an answer for every silly question I asked.
> 
> This forum has saved my valuable ~100K INR.
> 
> It's a party time !!!! No further words to express.


Many Congratz Yogesh....i told ya last week that u will get a direct grant...now whr is my party???


----------



## BretSavage

Visaradha said:


> Hurray!!!!
> Got Golden mails for all 4 of us in our family.......very excited!!!!!!!!
> Thanks For all the fellow expats on the forum.....U guys were so helpful always!!!!
> Thanks to all!!!!


Congratz & All the best..


----------



## idreamofoz

Visaradha said:


> Hurray!!!!
> Got Golden mails for all 4 of us in our family.......very excited!!!!!!!!
> Thanks For all the fellow expats on the forum.....U guys were so helpful always!!!!
> Thanks to all!!!!


Congrats buddy! Enjoy the moment! 

All the best! :second::second:


----------



## BretSavage

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received the golden mail today alhamdulillah.
> I thank all of you for the help and guidance.
> This forum has been very helpful and encouraging during the whole process.
> I wish speedy grants to all of you and successful lives ahead.
> 
> Regards,


Congrtz & All the best..


----------



## idreamofoz

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received the golden mail today alhamdulillah.
> I thank all of you for the help and guidance.
> This forum has been very helpful and encouraging during the whole process.
> I wish speedy grants to all of you and successful lives ahead.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats buddy! Cherish the moment! 

All the best! :second::second:


----------



## idreamofoz

padmayogesh said:


> I am very happy to announce that I have got a Direct Grant today morning at 7:17 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you forum for all your support & guidance, especially to experts like _shel, espresso & TheExpatriate. There was an answer for every silly question I asked.
> 
> This forum has saved my valuable ~100K INR.
> 
> It's a party time !!!! No further words to express.


Congrats Yogesh! Cherish the moment! 

All the best! :second::second:


----------



## sivakumar s s

padmayogesh said:


> I am very happy to announce that I have got a Direct Grant today morning at 7:17 AM IST.
> 
> Thank you forum for all your support & guidance, especially to experts like _shel, espresso & TheExpatriate. There was an answer for every silly question I asked.
> 
> This forum has saved my valuable ~100K INR.
> 
> It's a party time !!!! No further words to express.


Many many hearty congratulations padmayogesh,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## BretSavage

HI Guys,

I have submitted my visa along with all the documents including Form 80 and PCC, medicals will be done on 28 FEB.

Need to ask do i need to submit passport size photograph as well, cause that's the only thing remaining??

Thx


----------



## sivakumar s s

Visaradha said:


> Hurray!!!!
> Got Golden mails for all 4 of us in our family.......very excited!!!!!!!!
> Thanks For all the fellow expats on the forum.....U guys were so helpful always!!!!
> Thanks to all!!!!


Many many hearty congratulations Visaradha ,
Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


hope u r now flying high lane:


----------



## sivakumar s s

BretSavage said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my visa along with all the documents including Form 80 and PCC, medicals will be done on 28 FEB.
> 
> Need to ask do i need to submit passport size photograph as well, cause that's the only thing remaining??
> 
> Thx


Hi Bret,

Nice to hear for your top gear..........

Though photo is not mandatory in Online IMMI application,
But it is better to scan recent photograph and upload it under

document type: Passport-Photograph

All the best.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received the golden mail today alhamdulillah.
> I thank all of you for the help and guidance.
> This forum has been very helpful and encouraging during the whole process.
> I wish speedy grants to all of you and successful lives ahead.
> 
> Regards,


Many many hearty congratulations Abu_Yahya,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## padmayogesh

BretSavage said:


> Many Congratz Yogesh....i told ya last week that u will get a direct grant...now whr is my party???


Thanks Sandeep. Anytime mate....where do you want it? in India or Aus ?


----------



## VRS

Bros,

I have opened 2 bank accounts in Australia online. NAB & CBA.

What are the charges of each bank if we send money to those accounts from India.

TIA!!


----------



## BretSavage

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Bret,
> 
> Nice to hear for your top gear..........
> 
> Though photo is not mandatory in Online IMMI application,
> But it is better to scan recent photograph and upload it under
> 
> document type: Passport-Photograph
> 
> All the best.


Thx Siva, as always you are here to rescue us...really appreciate it.


----------



## Abu_Yahya

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations Abu_Yahya,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:



Thanks sivakumar and other friends!

I have one query, if someone can help out.

There is a mention of Polio vaccination on the grant letter which I can not fully understand.
Please see below paragraph from my grant letter and advise:

"If you are from one of the countries listed below, or have spent 28 days or longer in these
countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to
departing for Australia. Having the vaccination will also assist in eradicating the spread of
polio.
To obtain maximum benefit in assisting with the eradication of the spread of polio, it is
advisable to have the vaccination at least 4 weeks prior to your travel.
Countries: Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
Pakistan, Somalia, Syria."

Since I am in KSA for a long time and only visited Pakistan once a year (did not spend 28 days after 5 May 2014), are we still required to get Polio vaccination?

Regards,


----------



## Abhishek12

*Got The Grant*

We got the grant today. It is direct Grant!!! 

This forum has been of enormous help!! 

Visa Subclass: 189; ANZSCO: 261313; Invited: 28/Nov/2014 ; Visa Lodged: 15/Dec/2015; Medicals: 10/Dec/2015; Grant: Direct:16/Feb/2015


----------



## XINGSINGH

Abhishek12 said:


> We got the grant today. It is direct Grant!!!
> 
> This forum has been of enormous help!!
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189; ANZSCO: 261313; Invited: 28/Nov/2014 ; Visa Lodged: 15/Dec/2015; Medicals: 10/Dec/2015; Grant: Direct:16/Feb/2015


Congrats


----------



## jyothi318

Hi Friends,

Do I have to upload all the documents immediately after lodging the visa? I have submitted the visa application and paid the fees on 14th Feb. However, the documents to be submitted are not yet ready. I am planning to upload them on 19th Feb. Is that fine or will it delay the visa process? 
Also, what is meant by a direct grant? Please let me know how one is informed about this.


----------



## cgsaipradeep

deepslas said:


> Also can anyone answer do I need to live in a specific region in NSW with 489 family sponsered visa or I can live anywhere?


For family sponsored except few cities u can stay any where in Aus.


----------



## LawLeePop

Abhishek12 said:


> We got the grant today. It is direct Grant!!!
> 
> This forum has been of enormous help!!
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189; ANZSCO: 261313; Invited: 28/Nov/2014 ; Visa Lodged: 15/Dec/2015; Medicals: 10/Dec/2015; Grant: Direct:16/Feb/2015


Congrats... how come all the 14 Dec got the grant and what happen to 12 Dec?


----------



## BretSavage

Abhishek12 said:


> We got the grant today. It is direct Grant!!!
> 
> This forum has been of enormous help!!
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189; ANZSCO: 261313; Invited: 28/Nov/2014 ; Visa Lodged: 15/Dec/2015; Medicals: 10/Dec/2015; Grant: Direct:16/Feb/2015


Congrtz Abhishek....


----------



## BretSavage

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Do I have to upload all the documents immediately after lodging the visa? I have submitted the visa application and paid the fees on 14th Feb. However, the documents to be submitted are not yet ready. I am planning to upload them on 19th Feb. Is that fine or will it delay the visa process?
> Also, what is meant by a direct grant? Please let me know how one is informed about this.


No its not mandatory, you have about 40-60 days...and submitting it on 19th wont delay your process.

Direct grant is something where you are not contacted by Case officer for further documentation and directly visa is issued.


----------



## jigarpatel

Hello Sivakumar,

We all are waiting to hear from NSW SS to get invited for 190 visa as per new Feb 2015 intact. People have been waiting for at least 2 months after logging EOI. 

As you have always been providing helpful information as well as motivating people, Request you to please suggest us for the same.


----------



## JonDoe

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Do I have to upload all the documents immediately after lodging the visa? I have submitted the visa application and paid the fees on 14th Feb. However, the documents to be submitted are not yet ready. I am planning to upload them on 19th Feb. Is that fine or will it delay the visa process?
> Also, what is meant by a direct grant? Please let me know how one is informed about this.


That should be fine. You need to upload them before the CO is allocated. This at the current rate should take at least 6 weeks after your invitation letter date. Even if you have not uploaded it by then the CO will ask you for all that is necessary.
Ofcourse it is always good to have everything uploaded beforehand. If the CO asks you for something it can delay your grant by a few weeks depending on your CO.

A "direct grant" is a term used on this forum mentioning that the CO was satisfied with all documents the candidate had uploaded proactively. The CO did not need to ask the candidate for anything more as they were satisfied will all documents proactively uploaded.


----------



## Raviinc

6 grants 2CO's and reached 19 Dec today but I wonder why a few earlier dated guys are still without any action. Any ideas. By the way congrats to all the visa grantees.


----------



## jyothi318

Thanks for the replies BretSavage and JonDoe.

I have one more query. How do I book the appointment for medicals? I live in Hyderabad and I got the panel physician's address from the IMMI site. However, I didnot find any HAP ID in the Visa application lodged.

Please let me know how to apply for medicals and do I have to inform the physicians all the tests needed for the Visa? And how long will they take to upload the medical reports to the site?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sevnik0202

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received the golden mail today alhamdulillah.
> I thank all of you for the help and guidance.
> This forum has been very helpful and encouraging during the whole process.
> I wish speedy grants to all of you and successful lives ahead.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats mate...


----------



## sevnik0202

BretSavage said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my visa along with all the documents including Form 80 and PCC, medicals will be done on 28 FEB.
> 
> Need to ask do i need to submit passport size photograph as well, cause that's the only thing remaining??
> 
> Thx


You should submit it. Nothing wrong in that.


----------



## sevnik0202

VRS said:


> Bros,
> 
> I have opened 2 bank accounts in Australia online. NAB & CBA.
> 
> What are the charges of each bank if we send money to those accounts from India.
> 
> TIA!!


If you transfer from your bank in your cpuntry they might charge you a certain amount. If you are talking about monthly charges of NAB & CBA then NAB classic banking no charges. cBA A/C I think its $4 per month.


----------



## sevnik0202

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks for the replies BretSavage and JonDoe.
> 
> I have one more query. How do I book the appointment for medicals? I live in Hyderabad and I got the panel physician's address from the IMMI site. However, I didnot find any HAP ID in the Visa application lodged.
> 
> Please let me know how to apply for medicals and do I have to inform the physicians all the tests needed for the Visa? And how long will they take to upload the medical reports to the site?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can take an appointment with TRN number too.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Raviinc said:


> 6 grants 2CO's and reached 19 Dec today but I wonder why a few earlier dated guys are still without any action. Any ideas. By the way congrats to all the visa grantees.


Are all of them in 189 only


----------



## deeparashmin

XINGSINGH said:


> Are all of them in 189 only


Yes all of them are of 189


----------



## XINGSINGH

deeparashmin said:


> Yes all of them are of 189


Has been a big day. Hope tommorow again there is shower of grants


----------



## Raviinc

XINGSINGH said:


> Are all of them in 189 only


Yes they're all 189.


----------



## mandy2137

Abu_Yahya said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have received the golden mail today alhamdulillah.
> I thank all of you for the help and guidance.
> This forum has been very helpful and encouraging during the whole process.
> I wish speedy grants to all of you and successful lives ahead.
> 
> Regards,


Congrats ....All the best


----------



## LawLeePop

XINGSINGH said:


> Has been a big day. Hope tommorow again there is shower of grants



yes lets hope tomorrow


----------



## jyothi318

sevnik0202 said:


> You can take an appointment with TRN number too.



Thanks for the reply.

do I have to call them and book appointment or can take it online by any means? Am I expected to give them the list of tests for Visa? How long will they approximately take to upload the results to the site


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hey Hi Jyoti,
You c an call facility and check if appointment is needed (mostly not required ).. You need to carry your passport original+Xerox and passport size photographs along with the form that is generated when you click on organize medicals link in your immi account. They upload your result in 3-4 days usually. 

Advice: do call up medical facility which you are planning to visit, once to check on timings and additional documents if required. 




jyothi318 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> do I have to call them and book appointment or can take it online by any means? Am I expected to give them the list of tests for Visa? How long will they approximately take to upload the results to the site


----------



## gireeshoft

Hi all

Not logged in for a couple of days here .. Congrats for all, received grants in the mean time.

I need some assistance is any one here who can extend a helping hand?

1) Brisbane team asked for form 1221 (for my self & Spouse). As my application was through agent, I forwarded the completed form & some other docs to him on 11th Feb 
[Since Form 80 and Form 1221 is almost similar, wondering why DIBP asked for form 1221, once again analyzed my form 80 and the attached documents for possible errors. finally located some name deviations (placement of family name before and after individual name, space and absence of space between some of the docs); I have prepared affidavit for the noticed changes. 
Meanwhile I have received the DoB certificate (Spouse) which have applied earlier. attached all along with recent pay slips, bank statement (from visa lodge date to current) & updated resumes of myself and spouse to the agent.

As I am tracking my application through my Immi account, I was eagerly anticipating the status updation (atleast in uploaded docs) but every thing remains the same. 
To my query, agent replied that he has mailed to DIBP and forwarded my docs as attachments to the team, further to my question, they advised not to contact/email/attach any thing with my application from my side.. 

Is there any options available to check .. my last date to make a reply to the received communication is 3rd of march, of course time is there ..

2) Is any here looking for Electrical A license registration process (offshore)?


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks Guru & TheExpatriate



gurumurthal said:


> I used the HDFC Multi Currency Forex card and had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Abhishek12 said:


> We got the grant today. It is direct Grant!!!
> 
> This forum has been of enormous help!!
> 
> Visa Subclass: 189; ANZSCO: 261313; Invited: 28/Nov/2014 ; Visa Lodged: 15/Dec/2015; Medicals: 10/Dec/2015; Grant: Direct:16/Feb/2015


Many many hearty congratulations Abhishek,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Bros,
> 
> I have opened 2 bank accounts in Australia online. NAB & CBA.
> 
> What are the charges of each bank if we send money to those accounts from India.
> 
> TIA!!


For CBA it is 11 AUD per transaction....

For NAB no idea :noidea:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Abu_Yahya said:


> Thanks sivakumar and other friends!
> 
> I have one query, if someone can help out.
> 
> There is a mention of Polio vaccination on the grant letter which I can not fully understand.
> Please see below paragraph from my grant letter and advise:
> 
> "If you are from one of the countries listed below, or have spent 28 days or longer in these
> countries on or after 5 May 2014 we encourage you to have a polio vaccination prior to
> departing for Australia. Having the vaccination will also assist in eradicating the spread of
> polio.
> To obtain maximum benefit in assisting with the eradication of the spread of polio, it is
> advisable to have the vaccination at least 4 weeks prior to your travel.
> Countries: Afghanistan, Cameroon, Equatorial Guinea, Ethiopia, Iraq, Israel, Nigeria,
> Pakistan, Somalia, Syria."
> 
> Since I am in KSA for a long time and only visited Pakistan once a year (did not spend 28 days after 5 May 2014), are we still required to get Polio vaccination?
> 
> Regards,



Not required dear...... Hope you had your polio vaccination at your child age.


----------



## sivakumar s s

jyothi318 said:


> Thanks for the replies BretSavage and JonDoe.
> 
> I have one more query. How do I book the appointment for medicals? I live in Hyderabad and I got the panel physician's address from the IMMI site. However, I didnot find any HAP ID in the Visa application lodged.
> 
> Please let me know how to apply for medicals and do I have to inform the physicians all the tests needed for the Visa? And how long will they take to upload the medical reports to the site?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Generate you HAP ID from IMMI account. On right hand side of your applicant page there is a link for medicals. click it proceed in that, you will get a HAP ID

Visit the clinic mentioned below with your HAP ID print out, passport copy and original passport.

Clinic will handle all the test

Also can book prior appointment.


Centre for Migration Medicine

Summary

Medical and Radiology examinations

Street address

3 – 6 - 20, Street 19
Himayathnagar
Hyderabad 500 029

Telephone

+91 85 0077 7000
+91 40 2980 6789

Fax

+91 40 2322 5087

Additional information

Doctor(s):
Dr Raj Kumar Songa


GYD Diagnostic and Reference Laboratories

Summary

Medical and Radiology examinations

Street address

6-1-126 and 127/4, Padma Rao Nagar
(lane opposite Gharounda Supermarket)
Secunderabad 500025

Counter hours

Monday to Saturday 8.30 am to 8 pm
Sunday 9 am to 1 pm

Telephone

+91 40 4241 4142
+91 40 4241 4143
+91 40 4241 4144
+91 40 4241 4145

Fax

+91 40 4241 4146

Additional information

Doctor(s):
Dr Manjunath Dinaker


----------



## sivakumar s s

jigarpatel said:


> Hello Sivakumar,
> 
> We all are waiting to hear from NSW SS to get invited for 190 visa as per new Feb 2015 intact. People have been waiting for at least 2 months after logging EOI.
> 
> As you have always been providing helpful information as well as motivating people, Request you to please suggest us for the same.


Dear 

I have little knowledge about NSW SS. I guess it may take time.

From Feb 2015 onward they changed the practice

like :

Eoi
invite for NSW SS
apply SS
Invite for Visa
Apply visa
Grant


----------



## jyothi318

Thanks a lot Siva... Your effort to this forum is commendable.


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi guys,

I have finally found some useful information about documents required after you get the EOI invitation on the DIBP website, I will list those documents here. Also, I created my ImmiAccount and tried to fill in the information ahead of time. Problem was, I could not find the option of Class 189 in my account, *why is this so*?

Documents required were mainly same as the documents sent with the CDRs.

-IELTS TRF

-1393 Electronic Application Form

-Passport or Birth Certificate (*I don't have birth certificate, can I only use Passport in its place?*)

-Charges

-Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included

-Evidence of the name change

-Marriage Certificate

-Children, Form 47A ( I don't have them atm) 

-Other Dependent Relatives, Form 47A (I'm not including relatives)

-Character Requirements, of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months

-Family Members English Language Ability, TRF

-Points Test, Evidence to support your claims made against each relevant criterion on the Points Test should be scanned, certified where required and uploaded with your online application
/Age:

/English language ability:

/Skilled employment:

.employment references
.contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates (*I don't have pay slips, tax returns, is it alright that I submit Experience Letters and Reference Letters?*) 
.any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history

/Qualifications:
.degrees, diplomas, certificates and course transcripts
.any other documents you provided to the relevant assessing authority to support your qualification claims

Please correct me if I am missing anything?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Friends apart from co mail for documents how can we know we have been contacted by co. Is there any update or communication in our immi account


----------



## sevnik0202

XINGSINGH said:


> Friends apart from co mail for documents how can we know we have been contacted by co. Is there any update or communication in our immi account


No. If you are using an agent you will not receive the communication too your agent will.


----------



## talexpat

Hi,

I have been informed by the agent that he has already emailed PCCs+Form 80+Med details to CO email address directly on 10th Feb. So does the status against each document (character clearance, etc) appear as RECEIVED in ImmiAccount ALWAYS or remains as RECOMMENDED? Or is it upto the CO that he may/may not update ImmiAccount documents status?

Thanks...


----------



## sevnik0202

talexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been informed by the agent that he has already emailed PCCs+Form 80+Med details to CO email address directly on 10th Feb. So does the status against each document (character clearance, etc) appear as RECEIVED in ImmiAccount ALWAYS or remains as RECOMMENDED? Or is it upto the CO that he may/may not update ImmiAccount documents status?
> 
> Thanks...


In my case my agent sent all the docs as email attachments and after some time the status in immi account against documents changed from requested to received.


----------



## talexpat

sevnik0202 said:


> In my case my agent sent all the docs as email attachments and after some time the status in immi account against documents changed from requested to received.


Ahan, that's good. After some time, you mean on the same working day?

Secondly, I wonder do they update it every time or it depends on CO. Because, I remember my agent telling me that sometimes the docs wont show up as received on ImmiAccount. I cannot ask my agent directly about this since he has told me to discontinue my ImmiAccount.


----------



## XINGSINGH

sevnik0202 said:


> No. If you are using an agent you will not receive the communication too your agent will.


And any update in immi account


----------



## sivakumar s s

Guys there's an admin team which will do this as for as my knowledge. Co dont have enough time to update each applicant documents, instead he could grant your visa in that time.

Most of the emails will be handle by admin team unless until specifically mentioned to particular CO.

If you are lucky, it is updated in the Immi account. No worries in this regard stay cool and wait for Golden news......


----------



## cmfarhan

I have submitted a university letter as functional english proficiency for my wife. Does she need to give ielts?


----------



## sivakumar s s

cmfarhan said:


> I have submitted a university letter as functional english proficiency for my wife. Does she need to give ielts?


*Not required for your case dear. The university letter sounds good.*



Spouse needs ielts & skill assessment only if you are going to claim points......
hope you are not claiming......


----------



## cmfarhan

I havent claimed points for her but the CO asked for english proficiency letter which i have already uploaded in my immiaccount.


----------



## sivakumar s s

cmfarhan said:


> I havent claimed points for her but the CO asked for english proficiency letter which i have already uploaded in my immiaccount.


See my earlier answer.

University letter is what CO asked.......

Be happy


----------



## cmfarhan

Y again that was my question? 
Btw thanks for the input.


----------



## jack.whick

*Valid for Five Years from?*

Had a quick question. I understand the 189 visa is valid for five years. Is that five years from:
1. Last day of Initial Entry Date validity
2. Date of arrival in Australia
3. Date of issue of 189?

Thank you.


----------



## TheExpatriate

jack.whick said:


> Had a quick question. I understand the 189 visa is valid for five years. Is that five years from:
> 1. Last day of Initial Entry Date validity
> 2. Date of arrival in Australia
> 3. Date of issue of 189?
> 
> Thank you.


3 ... 5 years from grant date


----------



## sivakumar s s

cmfarhan said:


> Y again that was my question?
> Btw thanks for the input.


Could brief about the contents in the letter. It should mention about the complete course was pursued in english medium


----------



## Raviinc

XINGSINGH said:


> Friends apart from co mail for documents how can we know we have been contacted by co. Is there any update or communication in our immi account


If you are given a login id and password by your agent any communication sent to your agent via immi account will be updated and you can view it.


----------



## VRS

Bro's I just got my USA-PCC from FBI. Need to upload and call DIBP!!!


----------



## idreamofoz

VRS said:


> Bro's I just got my USA-PCC from FBI. Need to upload and call DIBP!!!


Looks like my good wishes reached FBI really quickly. 

All the best buddy!


----------



## VRS

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Do I have to upload all the documents immediately after lodging the visa? I have submitted the visa application and paid the fees on 14th Feb. However, the documents to be submitted are not yet ready. I am planning to upload them on 19th Feb. Is that fine or will it delay the visa process?
> Also, what is meant by a direct grant? Please let me know how one is informed about this.


Dear Jyothi, its absolutely fine, nothing to worry!


----------



## VRS

idreamofoz said:


> Looks like my good wishes reached FBI really quickly.
> 
> All the best buddy!


Thank you man... means a lot!!!


----------



## VRS

Hi all, need to call Adelaide Team 2, when do you think is the right time. When do they start in the morning?
Thanks In Advance friends!!


----------



## VRS

In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!

Dear Friends!!!

Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:

Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!

And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!

Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!

Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


----------



## jre05

VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


Good to read you dude. Many congratulations 

I can only say one thing like you have said. It's Lord Krishna, Balaji's grace truly. Iam also a firm believer, what all happens is due to him   

Cheers


----------



## XINGSINGH

VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


Congrats


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


Tears in my eyes.... such wonderful account Mr. VRS...congratulations once again, your hard work and patience has paid very well.


----------



## deeparashmin

VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


Hey VRS,
Hearty congratulations. Have been following tour mail all along. Wonderful job done and we'll deserved.
With all the blessings of Lord Venkatachalapathy, begin the new phase.


----------



## gallant9

Could you please provide the Adelaide GSM Number please. Appreciate a quick response.


----------



## gallant9

Dear Pradeep, Kindly share the contact number for Adelaide GSM team.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

gallant9 said:


> could you please provide the adelaide gsm number please. Appreciate a quick response.


61 1300 364 613


----------



## LawLeePop

what happen to 12 dec lodged applicants. no one got contacted yet?


----------



## gallant9

Thanks Pradeep, this is the general enquiry number. It says if you are contacted by the CO, please call them directly. However, there is no number indicated in the CO contact email. 

VRS: How did you speak to your CO today ?


----------



## Visaradha

VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


OMG......its the greatest news VRS......Congratulations n ofcourse very very happy for u....
U did it finally dear bro!!!!


----------



## gallant9

VRS, Need your valuable suggestion - how did you contacted your case officer ? I don't see any phone number in the COs signature details.

I was asked to submit my PTE online report on the 11th and i did it on the same day. Not heard from the CO after that.


----------



## LawLeePop

some one just messed up the tracker... :-S


----------



## ramsy

*Congrats!!*



VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!




Hi Vinay!!!

CONGRATS once again...

Your hardwork,patience and moreover the willingness to help others inspite of ur own tension stands u apart...

The beauty of this wonderful forum is everyone are very supportive and helpful,ready to motivate and support each other.

As discussed today early morning on phone,stay on the forum...guys like U and Sivakumar are very very helpful...everyone needs your words of encouragement and advices .

Although I was a silent follower of this forum,I got valuable information from this forum. 

Got my Grant last week..couldn't update due to some constraints.Thanks to everyone !!!

Finally,Lord Venkateswara doesn't disappoint u(Am a staunch follower of him)

Bye
Ramsy


----------



## mandy2137

VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


Congrats dear VRS, Enjoy your morning. God bless you!!
*
Hare Krishna*


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

gallant9 said:


> could you please provide the adelaide gsm number please. Appreciate a quick response.


61 731367000


----------



## padmayogesh

Congrats VRS, you made it atlast.

Good luck for your future in OZ, hope to meet you there.

Yogesh



VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


----------



## downunderer

*Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)*

Hi, 

I am a newbie! 
I am in the midst of my PR application. I have completed my TRA & IELTS. However my occupation from the CSOL is now closed - ICT Customer Support Officer. My agent said that I should try to get sponsorship in Canberra; meaning go to Canberra, go for holiday & also find an employer to sponsor me.

I was wondering if anyone have tried looking for a job without a PR & managed to get one.


----------



## Archanasetty1717

Great news on a special day like Shivratri. Congrats and all the help on this forum is greatly appreciated.
All the best with AUS plans .


----------



## Bob Persian

WOW !!!
Got the Golden email today !!!
Thank you guys for helping me to pass last 12 excruciating days waiting for the grant.
I have updated my visa tracker status.
wish you get yours very soon.


----------



## Archanasetty1717

padmayogesh said:


> Congrats VRS, you made it atlast.
> 
> Good luck for your future in OZ, hope to meet you there.
> 
> Yogesh


Great news VRS on a special day like Shivratri. Congrats VRS and all the help on this forum is greatly appreciated.
All the best with AUS plans .


----------



## Raviinc

CONGRATS BROTHER VRS. Wish you all the best in life.


----------



## farishkj

VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord! Dear Friends!!! Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first: Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!! And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!! Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!! Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


You deserve it! You and Siva have been super helpful around here. Good luck to youu and wish you all the best


----------



## lakshmim_84

Congrats VRS.... All the best for the future....


----------



## Ravi_Pune

*Congrats VRS*

Hey Congrats VRS, midnight upload and call at 3.30qm really works it seems. &#55357;&#56860;

On m part I received my Singapore pcc today morning 8, uploaded & mailed the same. Called Brisbane GSM just to wait for 40mins and call got disconnected. Now as per your experience will call them early morning 3.30am tomorrow and let's see what happens next.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## XINGSINGH

Bob Persian said:


> WOW !!!
> Got the Golden email today !!!
> Thank you guys for helping me to pass last 12 excruciating days waiting for the grant.
> I have updated my visa tracker status.
> wish you get yours very soon.


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

ramsy said:


> Hi Vinay!!!
> 
> CONGRATS once again...
> 
> Your hardwork,patience and moreover the willingness to help others inspite of ur own tension stands u apart...
> 
> The beauty of this wonderful forum is everyone are very supportive and helpful,ready to motivate and support each other.
> 
> As discussed today early morning on phone,stay on the forum...guys like U and Sivakumar are very very helpful...everyone needs your words of encouragement and advices .
> 
> Although I was a silent follower of this forum,I got valuable information from this forum.
> 
> Got my Grant last week..couldn't update due to some constraints.Thanks to everyone !!!
> 
> Finally,Lord Venkateswara doesn't disappoint u(Am a staunch follower of him)
> 
> Bye
> Ramsy


Congrats ramsy


----------



## myboat

Congrats to pals who had their grant to day... seems the wheel for 190 is getting slower and slower...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## LawLeePop

Hi guys,

Questions:

1. In the email from CO, there is one PDF called the Request Checklist and Details, in which they asked to submit my wife and my newborn baby medical checks.

However in the email there is another PDF called 'HEALTH EXAMINATIONS LIST' which has my name on it too. But I already submitted last year dec.

Can someone clarify on this?

Thanks!


----------



## asialanka

VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!



Fantastic!!! and glad to hear that u are through 

May your wishes come true in your dream destination


----------



## jyothi318

VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


CONGRATS VRS..!!! I am very happy for you..  

All the very best for all your future endeavors! Hope your new journey is bright colorful and I sincerely wish all your wishes to come true...


----------



## JonDoe

*Not sure of My Medical examination status*

The medical examination of me and my children were uploaded by the medical center. 

For my children the message shows the following and now there is no link for "Organise your health examinations"

*Meeting the health requirement*
_
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter._


Wheras for me I still have the link "Organise your health examinations" and in the e-medical information sheet it says 
*
Health Case Status*
_This health case was submitted to DIBP on 17 Feb 2015._




Not sure how to interpret this. Can anyone guide????


----------



## ven343

Hi all,

i applied on 16/02/15 for victoria s s(190) under life scientists nec(234599).

Anybody with positive VICTORIA SS for LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC(234599) this year and last year please?? 

please give me your valuable suggestions seniors.

:fingerscrossed: 
:confused2:


----------



## jasbir

Hello freinds]

just got the co assigned today....she only wants me to complete the medical..

Please request delhi guys to share their expereince.

Thanks


----------



## VRS

jre05 said:


> Good to read you dude. Many congratulations
> 
> I can only say one thing like you have said. It's Lord Krishna, Balaji's grace truly. Iam also a firm believer, what all happens is due to him
> 
> Cheers


Thank you JRE05


----------



## VRS

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats




Thank you xs, CONGRATS ON CO CONTACT!


----------



## VRS

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Tears in my eyes.... such wonderful account Mr. VRS...congratulations once again, your hard work and patience has paid very well.




Thank you PRADEEP REDDY.... ALL OF YOUR BLESSINGS AND PRAYERS ARE FRUITFUL.


----------



## ven343

VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!




hi VRS,...

CONGRATULATION OF YOUR VISA..

BEST OF LUCK IN YOUR FUTURE IN AUSTRALIA..


----------



## VRS

deeparashmin said:


> Hey VRS,
> Hearty congratulations. Have been following tour mail all along. Wonderful job done and we'll deserved.
> With all the blessings of Lord Venkatachalapathy, begin the new phase.




Thank you DEAR DEEPARASHMIN...... LORD IS ALL.... THANK YOU FOR THE NICE WISHES GIVEN ALONG WITH LORDS NAME. NOTHING MORE THAN THAT.


----------



## VRS

gallant9 said:


> could you please provide the adelaide gsm number please. Appreciate a quick response.


0061731367000


----------



## VRS

gallant9 said:


> thanks pradeep, this is the general enquiry number. It says if you are contacted by the co, please call them directly. However, there is no number indicated in the co contact email.
> 
> Vrs: How did you speak to your co today ?


i called them from my phone on the above given number.


----------



## VRS

visaradha said:


> omg......its the greatest news vrs......congratulations n ofcourse very very happy for u....
> U did it finally dear bro!!!!


thank you anna.... I fondly rem our pre pte/toefl days....


----------



## VRS

gallant9 said:


> VRS, Need your valuable suggestion - how did you contacted your case officer ? I don't see any phone number in the COs signature details.
> 
> I was asked to submit my PTE online report on the 11th and i did it on the same day. Not heard from the CO after that.


hi, PLEASE CONTACT THEM AT EXACTLY 3:30aM INDIA TIME SO YOU HAVE NO WAITING OR VERY LESS WAITING TIME.

THE NUMBER IS +61731367000

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## VRS

ramsy said:


> hi vinay!!!
> 
> Congrats once again...
> 
> Your hardwork,patience and moreover the willingness to help others inspite of ur own tension stands u apart...
> 
> The beauty of this wonderful forum is everyone are very supportive and helpful,ready to motivate and support each other.
> 
> As discussed today early morning on phone,stay on the forum...guys like u and sivakumar are very very helpful...everyone needs your words of encouragement and advices .
> 
> Although i was a silent follower of this forum,i got valuable information from this forum.
> 
> Got my grant last week..couldn't update due to some constraints.thanks to everyone !!!
> 
> Finally,lord venkateswara doesn't disappoint u(am a staunch follower of him)
> 
> bye
> ramsy


anna sreeram anna, thank you.... 

Like all, i was very anxious... But the forum kept me going... But there is a great deal of pleasure in answering some anxious queries of fellow expats..... The forum def helped me calm my nerves and butterflies.... With its help i could teach yaxis more about pr.... 

Should catch up soon with many here!!!! Probably in sydney!!


----------



## VRS

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats dear VRS, Enjoy your morning. God bless you!!
> *
> Hare Krishna*


Hare Krishna!!

Thank you brother!!


----------



## VRS

padmayogesh said:


> Congrats VRS, you made it atlast.
> 
> Good luck for your future in OZ, hope to meet you there.
> 
> Yogesh


Thank you bro PY..... very nice words. I hope to meet many out here some day out there in Aus!!! Good luck to you too for a speedy grant!!


----------



## VRS

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Great news on a special day like Shivratri. Congrats and all the help on this forum is greatly appreciated.
> All the best with AUS plans .


Let me take for granted that this message if for me  ....... 
Thank you Archana!!


----------



## VRS

Bob Persian said:


> WOW !!!
> Got the Golden email today !!!
> Thank you guys for helping me to pass last 12 excruciating days waiting for the grant.
> I have updated my visa tracker status.
> wish you get yours very soon.


congrats bob!!! have a great time!!


----------



## VRS

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Great news VRS on a special day like Shivratri. Congrats VRS and all the help on this forum is greatly appreciated.
> All the best with AUS plans .


Thank you Archana!!!!


----------



## VRS

Raviinc said:


> CONGRATS BROTHER VRS. Wish you all the best in life.


Thank bro RAVI.... Wishes mean a lot!! Wish you a speedy grant bro!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

VRS said:


> Thank you xs, CONGRATS ON CO CONTACT!


Thanks vrs just waiting for mail to be received from agent


----------



## VRS

farishkj said:


> You deserve it! You and Siva have been super helpful around here. Good luck to youu and wish you all the best


Thank you yar Farishkj........... Siva bro is way to senior... I was only inspired by him to take this forum to a next level as much as I can.... I hope and I really hope I was of some help to expats here.... Also, I know many people have silently wished a grant for me soon.... Thanks to this FIRST CLASS SUPERB FORUM!!


----------



## VRS

lakshmim_84 said:


> Congrats VRS.... All the best for the future....


Thankyou LakshmiM.... wish you a speedy grant!!! all the best!


----------



## VRS

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hey Congrats VRS, midnight upload and call at 3.30qm really works it seems. ��
> 
> On m part I received my Singapore pcc today morning 8, uploaded & mailed the same. Called Brisbane GSM just to wait for 40mins and call got disconnected. Now as per your experience will call them early morning 3.30am tomorrow and let's see what happens next.:fingerscrossed:


bro it will work for sure..... Just be set by 3:29 am IST. They will as fresh a beautiful rose to answer our calls..... They are more cooler than we think... the comfort they offer to their client is way beyond expectation....... all we need to do is talk as calmly as possible and make sure the CO is interested in our conversation..... dont rush your self... good luck!!!!!!! Tomorrow is YOUR DAY!


----------



## VRS

LawLeePop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1. In the email from CO, there is one PDF called the Request Checklist and Details, in which they asked to submit my wife and my newborn baby medical checks.
> 
> However in the email there is another PDF called 'HEALTH EXAMINATIONS LIST' which has my name on it too. But I already submitted last year dec.
> 
> Can someone clarify on this?
> 
> Thanks!


DEAR lAWlEEpOP....... IF YOUR IS SUBMITTED MORE THAN A YEAR AGO.. YOU SHOULD GET THEM DONE AGAIN..... THE FIRST FORM ONLY ADVICES THAT CO WANTS SOME ADDITIONAL INFO FROM US.......THE SECOND FORM PRECISELY DESCRIBES IN BRIEF AND IN DETAIL WHAT EXACTLY THE CO WANTS.... IF YOUR MEDS HAVE NOT BEEN DONE MORE THAN 365 DAYS YOU CAN WRITE BACK TO THEM STATING THE SAME.....


----------



## VRS

asialanka said:


> Fantastic!!! and glad to hear that u are through
> 
> May your wishes come true in your dream destination


Thank you asialanka!!!!!


----------



## VRS

jyothi318 said:


> CONGRATS VRS..!!! I am very happy for you..
> 
> All the very best for all your future endeavors! Hope your new journey is bright colorful and I sincerely wish all your wishes to come true...


Dear Jyothi, thank you for the warm wishes..... glad to see people feel so lively about my grant... thats the best part of this forum..... keep it going.... wish you a speedy grant soon!


----------



## VRS

ven343 said:


> hi VRS,...
> 
> CONGRATULATION OF YOUR VISA..
> 
> BEST OF LUCK IN YOUR FUTURE IN AUSTRALIA..




Thank you ven 343!!!


----------



## dj_Baba

*Congrats*

Congratulations Vinay Radhe Shyam


----------



## VRS

dj_Baba said:


> Congratulations Vinay Radhe Shyam


Woww..... Associating my name VRS with Vinay Radhe Shyam... feels great... thank you!!

Wis you a speedy grant!!!


----------



## JonDoe

*Not sure of My Medical examination status*

The medical examination of me and my children were uploaded by the medical center. 
For my children the message shows the following and now there is no link for _"Organise your health examinations"_

*Meeting the health requirement*
_
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter._
Wheras for me I still have the link "Organise your health examinations" and in the e-medical information sheet it says ​*

Health Case Status*
_This health case was submitted to DIBP on 17 Feb 2015._
Not sure how to interpret this. Can anyone guide????​


----------



## nicemathan

Congratz buddy... All the very best. Enjoy the moment.

When is your IED or first entry date.



VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Guys with blessings of lord Shiva CO has been assigned and meds are asked for which will be uploaded by today evening


----------



## idreamofoz

VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


Ohh man..you made our day. Congrats! 
Now the question is, "Where are you heading now?" and "When are you heading wherever you're going?"


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Bro's I just got my USA-PCC from FBI. Need to upload and call DIBP!!!


Many many hearty congratulations VRS,

*You are so special VRS* to Won the BRASS CUP :second: (FBI- PCC)

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


normally people win

bronze cup : skill assessment :third:
silver cup : Invite :second:
Golden cup : Visa Grant :first:


----------



## deeparashmin

So today till now there were 5 Grants and 2 COs allocated. All the best folks !!!


----------



## lakshmim_84

I have a doubt about contacting the DIBP GSM. I mean, how do we know, whom to contact. Is it based on the "preferred state to reside" option that we select when we apply for the Visa?


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


*I too believe in Lord Venkateswara......*


I am very much delighted to express this....... *Many many hearty congratulations VRS , *

oh really very fast, Within seconds Won the golden :first: cup 

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:

*So got it on the eve of MAHASHIVRATHRI........*


----------



## sivakumar s s

lakshmim_84 said:


> I have a doubt about contacting the DIBP GSM. I mean, how do we know, whom to contact. Is it based on the "preferred state to reside" option that we select when we apply for the Visa?


There is no need to worry or doubt

Just call these numbers

+61 331881

or 

direct # to Adelaide/brisbane teams : *+61 7 31367000*


----------



## lakshmim_84

sivakumar s s said:


> There is no need to worry or doubt
> 
> Just call these numbers
> 
> +61 331881
> 
> or
> 
> direct # to Adelaide/brisbane teams : *+61 7 31367000*


Thanks Siva...


----------



## sivakumar s s

farishkj said:


> You deserve it! You and Siva have been super helpful around here. Good luck to youu and wish you all the best


Mate, really big words for me.....

Iam not worth that much.......:juggle:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Bob Persian said:


> WOW !!!
> Got the Golden email today !!!
> Thank you guys for helping me to pass last 12 excruciating days waiting for the grant.
> I have updated my visa tracker status.
> wish you get yours very soon.


Many many hearty congratulations Bob ,
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

myboat said:


> Congrats to pals who had their grant to day... seems the wheel for 190 is getting slower and slower...:fingerscrossed:


Certainly not dear.

Case to case differs

One guy today got grant who applied on Jan 7th.....


----------



## HarishInOz

*processing the 1 week Dec's applications*

Guys,

They're processing the application lodged the first couple of weeks of Dec, any replies form the dept for those who applied last week of Dec?


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Thank you yar Farishkj........... Siva bro is way to senior... I was only inspired by him to take this forum to a next level as much as I can.... I hope and I really hope I was of some help to expats here.... Also, I know many people have silently wished a grant for me soon.... Thanks to this FIRST CLASS SUPERB FORUM!!


Vinay,

Really big words.... 

THough, I am very busy in preparation, feel like to stay away from this thread alone, but practically cant. 
So much attached with this Golden thread.

Other threads are there,but no comparison to this.......

I get refresh myself by seeing the Golden news(GRANT) and my happiness continues in my work....too


----------



## sivakumar s s

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys with blessings of lord Shiva CO has been assigned and meds are asked for which will be uploaded by today evening


Nice to bhupindher,

Balle balle

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## XINGSINGH

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate, really big words for me.....
> 
> Iam not worth that much.......:juggle:


Yes you are


----------



## XINGSINGH

sivakumar s s said:


> Nice to bhupindher,
> 
> Balle balle
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thanks for your wishes


----------



## expat.ict

Hi Guys,

I got an email from GSM brisbaine from some officer I think, attached were the two files, and the email said as requesting additional information

the name of the files are:

IMMI Request for More Information (this one talks about so many things)
IMMI Request Checklist and Details (this one I think mention that what is required and its details)

I was asked to provide form 1221 and CV/resume, I had already provided form 80 which already contains the information which is being asked in "form 1221 and in CV".

Can anyone advise why would they ask for form 1221 when form 80 already submitted and is there any specific format of CV?? anyone who sent the CV can help me out. I want to upload by tomorrow to avoid any further delay...


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

HarishInOz said:


> Guys,
> 
> They're processing the application lodged the first couple of weeks of Dec, any replies form the dept for those who applied last week of Dec?


Last week of dec may get visas in first week of march, thats my prediction


----------



## akshya

I have submitted the fees for Visa one week before, but have not uploaded any document yet. Does anybody know that how many days I have to upload the documents after paying the visa fees.

Moreover, even after paying the fees, I can see an active tab showoing :submit application:
Why is it so.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Pooh

Congradulations vrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And all the others who got their grant!!


----------



## asialanka

akshya said:


> I have submitted the fees for Visa one week before, but have not uploaded any document yet. Does anybody know that how many days I have to upload the documents after paying the visa fees.
> 
> Moreover, even after paying the fees, I can see an active tab showoing :submit application:
> Why is it so.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


You have 60 days to upload (since the average time to get a CO allocated is 65+ these days) But sooner the better as you may have more time to look back and rectify if there were any mistakes


----------



## prattech

I'm extremely happy to announce that I have received my 189 grant along with my spouse and daughter.

I have been here on this forum for a long time and appreciate each one of you's help during this entire process.

I'm committed to be here to extend my possible support to new expats.

thank you and good luck


----------



## lakshmim_84

ramsy said:


> Hi Vinay!!!
> 
> CONGRATS once again...
> 
> Your hardwork,patience and moreover the willingness to help others inspite of ur own tension stands u apart...
> 
> The beauty of this wonderful forum is everyone are very supportive and helpful,ready to motivate and support each other.
> 
> As discussed today early morning on phone,stay on the forum...guys like U and Sivakumar are very very helpful...everyone needs your words of encouragement and advices .
> 
> Although I was a silent follower of this forum,I got valuable information from this forum.
> 
> Got my Grant last week..couldn't update due to some constraints.Thanks to everyone !!!
> 
> Finally,Lord Venkateswara doesn't disappoint u(Am a staunch follower of him)
> 
> Bye
> Ramsy


Congrats Ramsy on your grant..... All the best for the future


----------



## vishakbhat

JonDoe said:


> The medical examination of me and my children were uploaded by the medical center.
> 
> For my children the message shows the following and now there is no link for "Organise your health examinations"
> 
> *Meeting the health requirement*
> _
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter._
> 
> 
> Wheras for me I still have the link "Organise your health examinations" and in the e-medical information sheet it says
> *
> Health Case Status*
> _This health case was submitted to DIBP on 17 Feb 2015._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how to interpret this. Can anyone guide????


Hi JonDoe,

This status means that medical checks for yourself and your children have been provided through eMedical to DIBP and nothing is left from your end now. If CO feels like more information is required (in medicals) or further examinations are required, you will be contacted separately.

HTH.


----------



## vishakbhat

*Congrats VRS*

Dear VRS,

Congratulations and fulfillment of a long-term activity filled with perseverance . Good to see that while you have been very helpful to all other forum members, you have also got your own grant in good time.

God help and wish you all the best in your future endeavors in Australia.



VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

prattech said:


> I'm extremely happy to announce that I have received my 189 grant along with my spouse and daughter.
> 
> I have been here on this forum for a long time and appreciate each one of you's help during this entire process.
> 
> I'm committed to be here to extend my possible support to new expats.
> 
> thank you and good luck



Many many hearty congratulations prattech ,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

expat.ict said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got an email from GSM brisbaine from some officer I think, attached were the two files, and the email said as requesting additional information
> 
> the name of the files are:
> 
> IMMI Request for More Information (this one talks about so many things)
> IMMI Request Checklist and Details (this one I think mention that what is required and its details)
> 
> I was asked to provide form 1221 and CV/resume, I had already provided form 80 which already contains the information which is being asked in "form 1221 and in CV".
> 
> Can anyone advise why would they ask for form 1221 when form 80 already submitted and is there any specific format of CV?? anyone who sent the CV can help me out. I want to upload by tomorrow to avoid any further delay...


*Please do check your name, full name, surname, given name, fathers name, fathers surname in all your submitted documents...*

It seems there may be mismatch, which could be reason for CO to ask 1221 and CV.

If any mismatch is there, mention it on the 1221 and possible get an affidavit for the same.

_Also, there may be other reason too....._


----------



## akshya

there is confusion that even after submitting fees the status of application is "In progress".
and below that line a tag is active which shows "submit applications"

why is it so
any help please!


----------



## Effindi

*Perception About 189 Visa Security Checks*

Dear Friends

I was under impression for quite long that there are delays due to security checks (12-18 months) for Pakistani 189 applicants. Well this is not true. I am sharing my personal experience to help people not to lose hopes. I called the immigration office couple of days ago for clarification regarding some additional documents/evidences request. Later during the call I asked the officer as to what is the tentative timeline. I referred to the confusion and variation in timelines of Pakistani applicants that I feel it’s going to take about 12-18 months for security checks. She replied to me no that is not applicable to you. I can’t say for sure that it was specific to me or all the Pakistani/HRC applicants but that confirms that it’s not always the case. Recently I had seen a post in one of the threads a Pakistani applicant getting direct grant for 189.

Now I have a question in my mind regarding my case. I have full filled all the requirements and only my medical report is to be updated by the doctor this week. When can I expect the visa grant approximately? Any experience?


----------



## Targetoz

VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


Congratulations VRS, your wait is finally over.

Party time


----------



## lakshmim_84

prattech said:


> I'm extremely happy to announce that I have received my 189 grant along with my spouse and daughter.
> 
> I have been here on this forum for a long time and appreciate each one of you's help during this entire process.
> 
> I'm committed to be here to extend my possible support to new expats.
> 
> thank you and good luck


Congrats... All the best for the furture


----------



## BretSavage

VRS said:


> Bro's I just got my USA-PCC from FBI. Need to upload and call DIBP!!!


Finally....Congratz Buddy


----------



## idreamofoz

prattech said:


> I'm extremely happy to announce that I have received my 189 grant along with my spouse and daughter.
> 
> I have been here on this forum for a long time and appreciate each one of you's help during this entire process.
> 
> I'm committed to be here to extend my possible support to new expats.
> 
> thank you and good luck



Congrats buddy. Enjoy the happy times. :second: 

All the best for lane:


----------



## BretSavage

VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


Awesome News VRS...

MAny Congratz and all the very best for your future plans.


----------



## gurumurthal

prattech said:


> I'm extremely happy to announce that I have received my 189 grant along with my spouse and daughter.
> 
> I have been here on this forum for a long time and appreciate each one of you's help during this entire process.
> 
> I'm committed to be here to extend my possible support to new expats.
> 
> thank you and good luck


Congrats !!!


----------



## BretSavage

Bob Persian said:


> WOW !!!
> Got the Golden email today !!!
> Thank you guys for helping me to pass last 12 excruciating days waiting for the grant.
> I have updated my visa tracker status.
> wish you get yours very soon.


Congratz Bob.....


----------



## gurumurthal

Hey VRS,
Congrats for getting the Visa.
Best of luck for you life in Australia.


----------



## VRS

BretSavage said:


> Finally....Congratz Buddy


thank you!!!


----------



## VRS

nicemathan said:


> Congratz buddy... All the very best. Enjoy the moment.
> 
> When is your IED or first entry date.


not later than 9/12/15.

Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## VRS

nicemathan said:


> Congratz buddy... All the very best. Enjoy the moment.
> 
> When is your IED or first entry date.


Thank you Nicemathan!! Good luck to you!!


----------



## MaxTheWolf

Congrats VRS on your grant!


----------



## BretSavage

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys with blessings of lord Shiva CO has been assigned and meds are asked for which will be uploaded by today evening


Congratz XS, your grant is around the corner...all the best.


----------



## BretSavage

prattech said:


> I'm extremely happy to announce that I have received my 189 grant along with my spouse and daughter.
> 
> I have been here on this forum for a long time and appreciate each one of you's help during this entire process.
> 
> I'm committed to be here to extend my possible support to new expats.
> 
> thank you and good luck


Congratz & All the best


----------



## MaxTheWolf

XINGSINGH said:


> Guys with blessings of lord Shiva CO has been assigned and meds are asked for which will be uploaded by today evening


best wishes mate! you are almost there.


----------



## XINGSINGH

MaxTheWolf said:


> best wishes mate! you are almost there.


Thanks max and bret


----------



## sivakumar s s

XINGSINGH said:


> Thanks max and bret


Try like VRS and tell us good news tommorrow


----------



## MaxTheWolf

prattech said:


> I'm extremely happy to announce that I have received my 189 grant along with my spouse and daughter.
> 
> I have been here on this forum for a long time and appreciate each one of you's help during this entire process.
> 
> I'm committed to be here to extend my possible support to new expats.
> 
> thank you and good luck


Congrats mate!


----------



## VRS

idreamofoz said:


> Ohh man..you made our day. Congrats!
> Now the question is, "Where are you heading now?" and "When are you heading wherever you're going?"


Thanks idream....... I will head to Sydney.... Ill probably make a temporary move for WC QF, SF and Finals... will return may be April 3rd 2015!


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations VRS,
> 
> *You are so special VRS* to Won the BRASS CUP :second: (FBI- PCC)
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:
> 
> 
> normally people win
> 
> bronze cup : skill assessment :third:
> silver cup : Invite :second:
> Golden cup : Visa Grant :first:


hahaha... thanks bro!!!!


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> *I too believe in Lord Venkateswara......*
> 
> 
> I am very much delighted to express this....... *Many many hearty congratulations VRS , *
> 
> oh really very fast, Within seconds Won the golden :first: cup
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:
> 
> *So got it on the eve of MAHASHIVRATHRI........*


Yes bro... it was quick indeed....!


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Vinay,
> 
> Really big words....
> 
> THough, I am very busy in preparation, feel like to stay away from this thread alone, but practically cant.
> So much attached with this Golden thread.
> 
> Other threads are there,but no comparison to this.......
> 
> I get refresh myself by seeing the Golden news(GRANT) and my happiness continues in my work....too


absolutely bro!!


----------



## VRS

Pooh said:


> Congradulations vrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And all the others who got their grant!!


Thank you Pooh!!


----------



## VRS

vishakbhat said:


> Dear VRS,
> 
> Congratulations and fulfillment of a long-term activity filled with perseverance . Good to see that while you have been very helpful to all other forum members, you have also got your own grant in good time.
> 
> God help and wish you all the best in your future endeavors in Australia.


Thank Vishakbhat...... yours is soon... be ready to enjoy!!! Thanks for the kind blessings!


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi guys,

Congratulations to everyone who has recently received the golden email, and best wishes in future.

I have finally found some useful information about documents required after you get the EOI invitation on the DIBP website, I will list those documents here. 

Also, I created my ImmiAccount and tried to fill in the information ahead of time. Problem was, I could not find the option of Class 189 in my account, why is this so?

Documents required were mainly same as the documents sent with the CDRs.

-IELTS TRF

-1393 Electronic Application Form

-Passport or Birth Certificate (I don't have birth certificate, can I only use Passport in its place?)

-Charges

-Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included

-Evidence of the name change

-Marriage Certificate

-Children, Form 47A ( I don't have them atm) 

-Other Dependent Relatives, Form 47A (I'm not including relatives)

-Character Requirements, of police certificates from each country in which anyone in your application has spent a total of 12 months

-Family Members English Language Ability, TRF

-Points Test, Evidence to support your claims made against each relevant criterion on the Points Test should be scanned, certified where required and uploaded with your online application
/Age:

/English language ability:

/Skilled employment:

.employment references
.contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates (I don't have pay slips, tax returns, is it alright that I submit Experience Letters and Reference Letters?) 
.any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history

/Qualifications:
.degrees, diplomas, certificates and course transcripts
.any other documents you provided to the relevant assessing authority to support your qualification claims

Please correct me if I am missing anything?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bdapplicant

Anyone experiencing problem to check immi account?


----------



## amromalkawi

Hi all,
I am in the process of applying to 189 and want to prepare all documents before a head.....I just have one question : will employment letters that were submitted before to ACS work with DIAC keeping in mind that these letters do not contain salary info. I will provide salary information in seperate documents as salary slips ??? ....thank you in advance.


----------



## XINGSINGH

amromalkawi said:


> Hi all,
> I am in the process of applying to 189 and want to prepare all documents before a head.....I just have one question : will employment letters that were submitted before to ACS work with DIAC keeping in mind that these letters do not contain salary info. I will provide salary information in seperate documents as salary slips ??? ....thank you in advance.


Yes those reference letters will work


----------



## amromalkawi

Thanx a lot XINGSINGH .


----------



## VRS

MaxTheWolf said:


> Congrats VRS on your grant!


thank you max!


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Try like VRS and tell us good news tommorrow


Good luck XS!


----------



## VRS

bdapplicant said:


> Anyone experiencing problem to check immi account?


yes.... pplease clear all browsing history and login. it is working.


----------



## VRS

amromalkawi said:


> Hi all,
> I am in the process of applying to 189 and want to prepare all documents before a head.....I just have one question : will employment letters that were submitted before to ACS work with DIAC keeping in mind that these letters do not contain salary info. I will provide salary information in seperate documents as salary slips ??? ....thank you in advance.


hey, how can employment letters not contain the salary info. Its vital. 

But, all letters that were submitted to ACS will definitey work. I am just a little skeptical about how they cant have salary info?


----------



## XINGSINGH

VRS said:


> hey, how can employment letters not contain the salary info. Its vital.
> 
> But, all letters that were submitted to ACS will definitey work. I am just a little skeptical about how they cant have salary info?


I believe he's talking about reference letters stating roles and responsibilities not offer letters


----------



## XINGSINGH

With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today. 

Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.

Within next 5 minutes status got finalised and in next 10 minutes got visa grant.

Thanks Naresh for showing path. Thanks to saviour Sivakumar S S, Shel, Max the wolf, The expatriate, VRS, VasuG, Mainak, GinjaNINJA and all other fellows who have answered my queries. 

Thank you everyone. Thank you all mighty. God bless you all.

ITNI SHIDAT SE TUMHE PAANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI KI HAR ZARRE NE TUM SE MILANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI....

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.......


----------



## LawLeePop

What number to call???


----------



## XINGSINGH

Friends not able to check dependent applicant visa details in Vevo there is error.

The details entered could not be found. Please check the information you have entered is correct and try again.

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## husain081

XINGSINGH said:


> Friends not able to check dependent applicant visa details in Vevo there is error.
> 
> The details entered could not be found. Please check the information you have entered is correct and try again.
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum



Have you tried with dependent Visa grant number? Your TRN will not work for dependents...


----------



## XINGSINGH

husain081 said:


> Have you tried with dependent Visa grant number? Your TRN will not work for dependents...


That is not a valid right now as I applied through agent

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## husain081

XINGSINGH said:


> That is not a valid right now as I applied through agent
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


Hi, I've also applied through consultant. She has forwarded all the visa grant letters to me. I have tried with my TRN for my dependents in VEVO but didn't work although it worked for me. Then, I've tried with their respective visa grant numbers and it is worked.


----------



## XINGSINGH

husain081 said:


> Hi, I've also applied through consultant. She has forwarded all the visa grant letters to me. I have tried with my TRN for my dependents in VEVO but didn't work although it worked for me. Then, I've tried with their respective visa grant numbers and it is worked.


Thanks for information Hussain. Once I get letters from agent will definately do that

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## mandy2137

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> Within next 5 minutes status got finalised and in next 10 minutes got visa grant.
> 
> Thanks Naresh for showing path. Thanks to saviour Sivakumar S S, Shel, Max the wolf, The expatriate, VRS, VasuG, Mainak, GinjaNINJA and all other fellows who have answered my queries.
> 
> Thank you everyone. Thank you all mighty. God bless you all.
> 
> ITNI SHIDAT SE TUMHE PAANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI KI HAR ZARRE NE TUM SE MILANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI....
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.......


Congrats Singh...all the best


----------



## XINGSINGH

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats Singh...all the best


Thanks mandy

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## myboat

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> Within next 5 minutes status got finalised and in next 10 minutes got visa grant.
> 
> Thanks Naresh for showing path. Thanks to saviour Sivakumar S S, Shel, Max the wolf, The expatriate, VRS, VasuG, Mainak, GinjaNINJA and all other fellows who have answered my queries.
> 
> Thank you everyone. Thank you all mighty. God bless you all.
> 
> ITNI SHIDAT SE TUMHE PAANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI KI HAR ZARRE NE TUM SE MILANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI....
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.......


Congrats mate, enjoy the day


----------



## XINGSINGH

myboat said:


> Congrats mate, enjoy the day


Thanks myboat

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## LawLeePop

I got my grant today!

Thanks for the help the forumers gave me.

Question again:

Can I apply for Tax File Number now?

Cheers!


----------



## XINGSINGH

LawLeePop said:


> I got my grant today!
> 
> Thanks for the help the forumers gave me.
> 
> Question again:
> 
> Can I apply for TRN now?
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats LawLeePop

You need to put your trn no. for primary applicant in Vevo and for dependent applicants you need their visa grant no. along with passport no.

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## XINGSINGH

Changed visa grant no. by 1 from main applicat and checked vevo details it's there



XINGSINGH said:


> Thanks for information Hussain. Once I get letters from agent will definately do that
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## deeparashmin

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> Within next 5 minutes status got finalised and in next 10 minutes got visa grant.
> 
> Thanks Naresh for showing path. Thanks to saviour Sivakumar S S, Shel, Max the wolf, The expatriate, VRS, VasuG, Mainak, GinjaNINJA and all other fellows who have answered my queries.
> 
> Thank you everyone. Thank you all mighty. God bless you all.
> 
> ITNI SHIDAT SE TUMHE PAANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI KI HAR ZARRE NE TUM SE MILANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI....
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.......


Congratulations XINGSINGH. All the best for the new phase and new journey of your life.


----------



## XINGSINGH

deeparashmin said:


> Congratulations XINGSINGH. All the best for the new phase and new journey of your life.


Thanks deepa

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## expat.ict

Hi Members,

Can please help me with some of the questions in form 1221?? I am confused why they asking for my departure from australia, when I will go there for good and why they asking for intended exact date for arrival in australia when I have not even received my grant.....

questions from 17 to 21 asking below things...

- What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
- If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival?
- Intended date of departure?
- Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia?


----------



## gallant9

My Situation:

- CO requested for my PTE exam online report on 11th Feb. -> Sent it from the website same day. 
- Waited for few days but no response
- Got Adelaide GSM contact number yesterday from VRS and called the dept. -> A lady responded and then took few minutes to validate my score, said everything was alright and there will be a decision soon.
- Nothing came yesterday nor today till now

Any suggestions from the senior folks in the forum ? My wait is becoming longer...............


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Congrats... All the best for further steps.. 




LawLeePop said:


> I got my grant today!
> 
> Thanks for the help the forumers gave me.
> 
> Question again:
> 
> Can I apply for Tax File Number now?
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## myboat

LawLeePop said:


> I got my grant today!
> 
> Thanks for the help the forumers gave me.
> 
> Question again:
> 
> Can I apply for Tax File Number now?
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats to you my friend...all the best


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Congrats, and all the best for further steps....



XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> Within next 5 minutes status got finalised and in next 10 minutes got visa grant.
> 
> Thanks Naresh for showing path. Thanks to saviour Sivakumar S S, Shel, Max the wolf, The expatriate, VRS, VasuG, Mainak, GinjaNINJA and all other fellows who have answered my queries.
> 
> Thank you everyone. Thank you all mighty. God bless you all.
> 
> ITNI SHIDAT SE TUMHE PAANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI KI HAR ZARRE NE TUM SE MILANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI....
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.......


----------



## Auzidreamer

XINGSINGH said:


> Thanks mandy
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


Congratz mate..Enjoy the great moments..:welcome:


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hey Guys,

Today called Brisbane GSM, had a normal talk. She verified some basic details, and then said they are in receipt of my PCC and they would be working on it. Also intimated that the work would be done within this weeks time...... Checking mails and IMMI account since then... no update for my application as yet... 

Any guesses for such delay??


----------



## sivakumar s s

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> Within next 5 minutes status got finalised and in next 10 minutes got visa grant.
> 
> Thanks Naresh for showing path. Thanks to saviour Sivakumar S S, Shel, Max the wolf, The expatriate, VRS, VasuG, Mainak, GinjaNINJA and all other fellows who have answered my queries.
> 
> Thank you everyone. Thank you all mighty. God bless you all.
> 
> ITNI SHIDAT SE TUMHE PAANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI KI HAR ZARRE NE TUM SE MILANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI....
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.......


Many many hearty congrats Bhupinder, lane:

Won the golden :first: 

Enjoy this ecstatic moments...... :cheer2:

Will see soon in Adelaide.........

Special thanks to VRS for innovative idea.......


----------



## sivakumar s s

LawLeePop said:


> I got my grant today!
> 
> Thanks for the help the forumers gave me.
> 
> Question again:
> 
> Can I apply for Tax File Number now?
> 
> Cheers!



Many many hearty congrats LawLeePop, lane:

Won the golden :first: 

Enjoy this ecstatic moments...... :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Today called Brisbane GSM, had a normal talk. She verified some basic details, and then said they are in receipt of my PCC and they would be working on it. Also intimated that the work would be done within this weeks time...... Checking mails and IMMI account since then... no update for my application as yet...
> 
> Any guesses for such delay??


How many have you uploaded........

If more file uploaded, then it may delay as CO need to open all the files.......

I guess, this may be one of the reason.


----------



## Auzidreamer

expat.ict said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> Can please help me with some of the questions in form 1221?? I am confused why they asking for my departure from australia, when I will go there for good and why they asking for intended exact date for arrival in australia when I have not even received my grant.....
> 
> questions from 17 to 21 asking below things...
> 
> - What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
> - If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival?
> - Intended date of departure?
> - Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia?


Hi

You can go ahead with the following answers.
17.Permenent residency
18.N/A
19.N/A
20.N/A
21.N/A

Form 1221 is also for other visa types as well.Thats y these questions are there.

Rgds


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hi Siva,
PCC was just for me.... So just one upload. I am thinking they might want t verify the same, hence the delay..... 




sivakumar s s said:


> How many have you uploaded........
> 
> If more file uploaded, then it may delay as CO need to open all the files.......
> 
> I guess, this may be one of the reason.


----------



## Auzidreamer

gallant9 said:


> My Situation:
> 
> - CO requested for my PTE exam online report on 11th Feb. -> Sent it from the website same day.
> - Waited for few days but no response
> - Got Adelaide GSM contact number yesterday from VRS and called the dept. -> A lady responded and then took few minutes to validate my score, said everything was alright and there will be a decision soon.
> - Nothing came yesterday nor today till now
> 
> Any suggestions from the senior folks in the forum ? My wait is becoming longer...............


What are ur time lines. Pls update the signature.

Anyway u can expect an outcome with in this week.

good luck

rgds


----------



## expat.ict

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi
> 
> You can go ahead with the following answers.
> 17.Permenent residency
> 18.N/A
> 19.N/A
> 20.N/A
> 21.N/A
> 
> Form 1221 is also for other visa types as well.Thats y these questions are there.
> 
> Rgds


Great Thank you!!

In the email the CO sent, under required doc checklist explanation, they said mention all travel details/international visits in form 1221. But I can not see any question/table where I can mention all these details in form 1221, so should I just leave it as its and just fill whatever is asked in form 1221??


----------



## sevnik0202

LawLeePop said:


> I got my grant today!
> 
> Thanks for the help the forumers gave me.
> 
> Question again:
> 
> Can I apply for Tax File Number now?
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats mate.


----------



## sagarvb

Just uploaded my Singapore PCC, the last document per my knowledge. Thinking if I need to send a heads up mail to GSM, any advise?

Thanks,


----------



## adib4u2000

Congratulations


----------



## adib4u2000

Congratulations...


----------



## padmayogesh

Congrats Singh. Good luck for your future in OZ.




XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> Within next 5 minutes status got finalised and in next 10 minutes got visa grant.
> 
> Thanks Naresh for showing path. Thanks to saviour Sivakumar S S, Shel, Max the wolf, The expatriate, VRS, VasuG, Mainak, GinjaNINJA and all other fellows who have answered my queries.
> 
> Thank you everyone. Thank you all mighty. God bless you all.
> 
> ITNI SHIDAT SE TUMHE PAANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI KI HAR ZARRE NE TUM SE MILANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI....
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.......


----------



## padmayogesh

Congrats LawLeePop :welcome: . Good luck to your future in OZ. 



LawLeePop said:


> I got my grant today!
> 
> Thanks for the help the forumers gave me.
> 
> Question again:
> 
> Can I apply for Tax File Number now?
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Raviinc

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> Within next 5 minutes status got finalised and in next 10 minutes got visa grant.
> 
> Thanks Naresh for showing path. Thanks to saviour Sivakumar S S, Shel, Max the wolf, The expatriate, VRS, VasuG, Mainak, GinjaNINJA and all other fellows who have answered my queries.
> 
> Thank you everyone. Thank you all mighty. God bless you all.
> 
> ITNI SHIDAT SE TUMHE PAANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI KI HAR ZARRE NE TUM SE MILANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI....
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.......


Congrats buddy. All the best for your future in Oz.


----------



## Raviinc

I think some guy's messed up the tracker, can someone set it right.
Thanks


----------



## gallant9

- 189: BA
- ACS : +ve June 2014
- PTE : +ve Sep 2014
- EOI : 23 Nov with 65 points
- Invite : 28 Nov
- Visa Lodged : 08 Dec
- CO contact : 11 Feb for PTE online score ( realised that i had not allowed DIBP to view my results online ). Sent online score same day and allowed access.
- Grant : Waiting
- Called DIBP: 17 Feb and confirmed they could see my PTE score details


----------



## farishkj

Hey guys. I received my grant this morning. Thank you all for your help and support. Wouldn't have done it on my own If it wasn't for you. Best of luck to all of you

Will update tracker and signature once I'm done work today. Cheers x


----------



## sagarvb

farishkj said:


> Hey guys. I received my grant this morning. Thank you all for your help and support. Wouldn't have done it on my own If it wasn't for you. Best of luck to all of you
> 
> Will update tracker and signature once I'm done work today. Cheers x


Congrats.


----------



## BretSavage

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> Within next 5 minutes status got finalised and in next 10 minutes got visa grant.
> 
> Thanks Naresh for showing path. Thanks to saviour Sivakumar S S, Shel, Max the wolf, The expatriate, VRS, VasuG, Mainak, GinjaNINJA and all other fellows who have answered my queries.
> 
> Thank you everyone. Thank you all mighty. God bless you all.
> 
> ITNI SHIDAT SE TUMHE PAANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI KI HAR ZARRE NE TUM SE MILANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI....
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.......


Congratz Buddy & all the very best.


----------



## BretSavage

farishkj said:


> Hey guys. I received my grant this morning. Thank you all for your help and support. Wouldn't have done it on my own If it wasn't for you. Best of luck to all of you
> 
> Will update tracker and signature once I'm done work today. Cheers x


Congratz farishkj...


----------



## sagarvb

do anyone have contact number from GSM Brisbane, as mentioned earlier I have uploaded the last document today, and sent a mail to GSm.brisbane. however Just want to call them to ensure they have all they are looking for so that I can leave my case alone for few days.


----------



## BretSavage

LawLeePop said:


> I got my grant today!
> 
> Thanks for the help the forumers gave me.
> 
> Question again:
> 
> Can I apply for Tax File Number now?
> 
> Cheers!


Congratz LawLeePop...


----------



## farishkj

Guys I'm clicking on the "view grant letter" it's not opening. It gives me the loading circle and then nothing happens when I click on it. I can see all the details on VEVO though. Any reason for that


----------



## LawLeePop

farishkj said:


> Guys I'm clicking on the "view grant letter" it's not opening. It gives me the loading circle and then nothing happens when I click on it. I can see all the details on VEVO though. Any reason for that


i experience the same. its a bug i guess


----------



## husain081

LawLeePop said:


> i experience the same. its a bug i guess


Even, I have the same issue... Though, I've got the grant two months ago but still I couldn't view the grant letter in the immi website.


----------



## XINGSINGH

farishkj said:


> Hey guys. I received my grant this morning. Thank you all for your help and support. Wouldn't have done it on my own If it wasn't for you. Best of luck to all of you
> 
> Will update tracker and signature once I'm done work today. Cheers x


Congrats

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hey the contact number will be: 
+61 7 31367000 It's direct for Adelaide and Brisbane team. All the best. Mine is stuck for some reason. :fingerscrossed:



sagarvb said:


> do anyone have contact number from GSM Brisbane, as mentioned earlier I have uploaded the last document today, and sent a mail to GSm.brisbane. however Just want to call them to ensure they have all they are looking for so that I can leave my case alone for few days.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Congrats and all the best for further steps. 



farishkj said:


> Hey guys. I received my grant this morning. Thank you all for your help and support. Wouldn't have done it on my own If it wasn't for you. Best of luck to all of you
> 
> Will update tracker and signature once I'm done work today. Cheers x


----------



## farishkj

LawLeePop said:


> i experience the same. its a bug i guess


Oh alright.

Anyways from the excitement I missed the grant attachment sent to my email. Haha


----------



## XINGSINGH

husain081 said:


> Even, I have the same issue... Though, I've got the grant two months ago but still I couldn't view the grant letter in the immi website.


Same error in my account

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## farishkj

Thanks all for
Your wishes. Much appreciated


----------



## XINGSINGH

BretSavage said:


> Congratz Buddy & all the very best.


Thanks BretSavage, Raviinc, padmayogesh, Ravi_pune, Auzidreamer, Sivakumar S S for your warm wishes.

Ajj bhangra paun nu ji karda ajj bakre bullan nu ji Karda..........

Burraaahhhhh.........

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## sagarvb

Ravi_Pune said:


> Congrats and all the best for further steps.


Thanks Ravi. I will give them couple of days before call.. may be Friday.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Cool. Let's see when the day comes for us. 



sagarvb said:


> Thanks Ravi. I will give them couple of days before call.. may be Friday.


----------



## gurumurthal

farishkj said:


> Hey guys. I received my grant this morning. Thank you all for your help and support. Wouldn't have done it on my own If it wasn't for you. Best of luck to all of you
> 
> Will update tracker and signature once I'm done work today. Cheers x


Congrats man and best of luck for your future.


----------



## gurumurthal

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> Within next 5 minutes status got finalised and in next 10 minutes got visa grant.
> 
> Thanks Naresh for showing path. Thanks to saviour Sivakumar S S, Shel, Max the wolf, The expatriate, VRS, VasuG, Mainak, GinjaNINJA and all other fellows who have answered my queries.
> 
> Thank you everyone. Thank you all mighty. God bless you all.
> 
> ITNI SHIDAT SE TUMHE PAANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI KI HAR ZARRE NE TUM SE MILANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI....
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.......


Congrats bro and where is the party tonight ?


----------



## gurumurthal

LawLeePop said:


> I got my grant today!
> 
> Thanks for the help the forumers gave me.
> 
> Question again:
> 
> Can I apply for Tax File Number now?
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats LawLeePop !!!


----------



## jyothi318

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> Within next 5 minutes status got finalised and in next 10 minutes got visa grant.
> 
> Thanks Naresh for showing path. Thanks to saviour Sivakumar S S, Shel, Max the wolf, The expatriate, VRS, VasuG, Mainak, GinjaNINJA and all other fellows who have answered my queries.
> 
> Thank you everyone. Thank you all mighty. God bless you all.
> 
> ITNI SHIDAT SE TUMHE PAANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI KI HAR ZARRE NE TUM SE MILANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI....
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.......


CONGRATS XINGSINGH..!! All the very best for all your future endeavours in the new land..


----------



## XINGSINGH

jyothi318 said:


> CONGRATS XINGSINGH..!! All the very best for all your future endeavours in the new land..


Thanks jyothi and guru

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## arora23

sagarvb said:


> do anyone have contact number from GSM Brisbane, as mentioned earlier I have uploaded the last document today, and sent a mail to GSm.brisbane. however Just want to call them to ensure they have all they are looking for so that I can leave my case alone for few days.


Seems there is no need to call them at this moment since you uploaded your Singapore PCC today itself and you already sent them an email.

I uploaded my Singapore PCC (which was the last document asked by CO) on 11-Feb-2015 and got the grant today :first: :first: on 18-Feb-2015.

All the very best for your application!


----------



## sagarvb

arora23 said:


> Seems there is no need to call them at this moment since you uploaded your Singapore PCC today itself and you already sent them an email.
> 
> I uploaded my Singapore PCC (which was the last document asked by CO) on 11-Feb-2015 and got the grant today :first: :first: on 18-Feb-2015.
> 
> All the very best for your application!


That's like a weeks wait .


----------



## mailtosomesh

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> Within next 5 minutes status got finalised and in next 10 minutes got visa grant.
> 
> Thanks Naresh for showing path. Thanks to saviour Sivakumar S S, Shel, Max the wolf, The expatriate, VRS, VasuG, Mainak, GinjaNINJA and all other fellows who have answered my queries.
> 
> Thank you everyone. Thank you all mighty. God bless you all.
> 
> ITNI SHIDAT SE TUMHE PAANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI KI HAR ZARRE NE TUM SE MILANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI....
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.......


Many many congratulations dear...We all can see your happiness. Cheers and celebrate. Update your Signature as well.


----------



## BretSavage

arora23 said:


> Seems there is no need to call them at this moment since you uploaded your Singapore PCC today itself and you already sent them an email.
> 
> I uploaded my Singapore PCC (which was the last document asked by CO) on 11-Feb-2015 and got the grant today :first: :first: on 18-Feb-2015.
> 
> All the very best for your application!


Congratz & All the Best.

Plz update tracker.


----------



## XINGSINGH

mailtosomesh said:


> Many many congratulations dear...We all can see your happiness. Cheers and celebrate. Update your Signature as well.


Thanks Somesh brother. Here's my signature

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## jyothi318

Hi Friends,

What all employment documents are required for spouse while partner points are not being claimed?

Will the joining letters and compensation plans along with promotion letters do or do we need tax documents and bank statements as well?

Please clarify.


----------



## XINGSINGH

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> What all employment documents are required for spouse while partner points are not being claimed?
> 
> Will the joining letters and compensation plans along with promotion letters do or do we need tax documents and bank statements as well?
> 
> Please clarify.


No employment documents for spouse if partner points are not claimed.

You need to submit passport, proof of functional english, birth certificate can be 10th standard marksheet, pcc, meds

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## jyothi318

XINGSINGH said:


> No employment documents for spouse if partner points are not claimed.
> 
> You need to submit passport, proof of functional english, birth certificate can be 10th standard marksheet, pcc, meds
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


Thanks for the clarification..


----------



## sivakumar s s

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> What all employment documents are required for spouse while partner points are not being claimed?
> 
> 
> 
> Please clarify.



Hi jyothi,

Though employment & Tax documents are not mandatory for dependents,

No harm in uploading it. Bank statements not needed at all.

But Make a consolidated file for all employment for you spouse and one more consolidated file for Tax docs & last 3 months payslip(if any)


I would suggest it will make your case more stronger. Co will believe your family is a skilled one.


----------



## sivakumar s s

arora23 said:


> Seems there is no need to call them at this moment since you uploaded your Singapore PCC today itself and you already sent them an email.
> 
> I uploaded my Singapore PCC (which was the last document asked by CO) on 11-Feb-2015 and got the grant today :first: :first: on 18-Feb-2015.
> 
> All the very best for your application!


Many many hearty congratulations arora,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

farishkj said:


> Hey guys. I received my grant this morning. Thank you all for your help and support. Wouldn't have done it on my own If it wasn't for you. Best of luck to all of you
> 
> Will update tracker and signature once I'm done work today. Cheers x


Many many hearty congratulations farishkj,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## jyothi318

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi jyothi,
> 
> Though employment & Tax documents are not mandatory for dependents,
> 
> No harm in uploading it. Bank statements not needed at all.
> 
> But Make a consolidated file for all employment for you spouse and one more consolidated file for Tax docs & last 3 months payslip(if any)
> 
> 
> I would suggest it will make your case more stronger. Co will believe your family is skilled one.


Thanks for the details Siva..  I would do that..


----------



## sivakumar s s

farishkj said:


> Guys I'm clicking on the "view grant letter" it's not opening. It gives me the loading circle and then nothing happens when I click on it. I can see all the details on VEVO though. Any reason for that


Dear,

It is system related issue. Try after sometime or tomorrow.


Hope you had got a Golden mail as well.
also can check details in VEVO


----------



## ven343

LawLeePop said:


> I got my grant today!
> 
> Thanks for the help the forumers gave me.
> 
> Question again:
> 
> Can I apply for Tax File Number now?
> 
> Cheers!


CONGRATS LawLeePop..!! All the very best for all your future endeavours in OZ..


----------



## asialanka

*47a*

Hi

Bit confused about Form47a; which is called

"Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over"

Should I submit this on behalf of my 3 year old (or is it applicable only to above 18 year olds) 

Thanks


----------



## ykr

*Fingers Crossed!!*

Application Lodged - 17-Dec-14; 
Front loading of documents completed on 16-Feb-15

=================================================
--> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
--> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
--> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - Band 8.5; L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
--> Points - 70
--> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
--> Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14
--> Application Lodged - 17-Dec-14
--> PCC Uploaded - 12-Feb-15
--> Medicals Uploaded - 16-Feb-15
--> CO Allotted - :noidea:
--> Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ven343

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> Within next 5 minutes status got finalised and in next 10 minutes got visa grant.
> 
> Thanks Naresh for showing path. Thanks to saviour Sivakumar S S, Shel, Max the wolf, The expatriate, VRS, VasuG, Mainak, GinjaNINJA and all other fellows who have answered my queries.
> 
> Thank you everyone. Thank you all mighty. God bless you all.
> 
> ITNI SHIDAT SE TUMHE PAANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI KI HAR ZARRE NE TUM SE MILANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI....
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.......


CONGRATS XINGSINGH.! 

All the very best for all your future endeavors in OZ..

Special thanks to VRS for innovative idea.((like IDEA ADD))one idea can change your life).


----------



## sivakumar s s

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Bit confused about Form47a; which is called
> 
> "Details of child or other dependent family member aged 18 years or over"
> 
> Should I submit this on behalf of my 3 year old (or is it applicable only to above 18 year olds)
> 
> Thanks


*Not needed.....*

Pls check my PM.........


Only passport, Birth certificate & photo(not mandatory)


----------



## XINGSINGH

ven343 said:


> CONGRATS XINGSINGH.!
> 
> All the very best for all your future endeavors in OZ..
> 
> Special thanks to VRS for innovative idea.((like IDEA ADD))one idea can change your life).


Thanks for your wishes ven343.

What an idea Vrs Sirji.....

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## VRS

XINGSINGH said:


> With blessings of Bhagwan, God, Waheguru and Allah I have made it. Yes I have made it. 2 year long journey for Australian visa and 12 years long dream to immigrate have been accomplished with grant of Visa today.
> 
> Woke up this morning called uo DIBP a wonderful soul on other side of phone listened patiently. Asked him whether they have recieved the med reports he said Yes and will update account once he verifies them.
> 
> Within next 5 minutes status got finalised and in next 10 minutes got visa grant.
> 
> Thanks Naresh for showing path. Thanks to saviour Sivakumar S S, Shel, Max the wolf, The expatriate, VRS, VasuG, Mainak, GinjaNINJA and all other fellows who have answered my queries.
> 
> Thank you everyone. Thank you all mighty. God bless you all.
> 
> ITNI SHIDAT SE TUMHE PAANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI KI HAR ZARRE NE TUM SE MILANE KI KOSHISH KI HAI....
> 
> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY.......


Oye XINGSINGH bhale bhale Oye...........bhai my best wishes to you... all the best... hope to meet you sometime in this small world!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

VRS said:


> Oye XINGSINGH bhale bhale Oye...........bhai my best wishes to you... all the best... hope to meet you sometime in this small world!!!!!!!!!


Sure brother

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## VRS

LawLeePop said:


> I got my grant today!
> 
> Thanks for the help the forumers gave me.
> 
> Question again:
> 
> Can I apply for Tax File Number now?
> 
> Cheers!


congrats lawleepop


----------



## KeeDa

Which idea? I am sure I keep reading every page on this thread. Haven't come across this so-called-idea yet. Please share.

Edit: Oh... I get it now- regarding calling at 03:30 IST.


----------



## VRS

gallant9 said:


> My Situation:
> 
> - CO requested for my PTE exam online report on 11th Feb. -> Sent it from the website same day.
> - Waited for few days but no response
> - Got Adelaide GSM contact number yesterday from VRS and called the dept. -> A lady responded and then took few minutes to validate my score, said everything was alright and there will be a decision soon.
> - Nothing came yesterday nor today till now
> 
> Any suggestions from the senior folks in the forum ? My wait is becoming longer...............


Hi, are your providing them the TEST TAKER ID starting with PTEXXXXXXXXX or Registration ID: 123456789 ????????????????

They need to be provided by the REGISTRATION ID.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Guys how is my avatar,

special thanks to asialanka for shedding this knowledge to me.....

In fact, I had uploaded it in my profile long back....


----------



## sivakumar s s

ToyTowner said:


> Which idea? I am sure I keep reading every page on this thread. Haven't come across this so-called-idea yet. Please share.
> 
> Edit: Oh... I get it now- regarding calling at 03:30 IST.



Making call to DIBP around 9 pm AEST time to get hassle free connection 

Indian time could be early morning 4 pm....roughly


----------



## VRS

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Today called Brisbane GSM, had a normal talk. She verified some basic details, and then said they are in receipt of my PCC and they would be working on it. Also intimated that the work would be done within this weeks time...... Checking mails and IMMI account since then... no update for my application as yet...
> 
> Any guesses for such delay??


Hi, unless you call them early first up at 3:30 IST, you wont get the grant as qucikly. Since the COs, if called during the mid day or say after the 2nd hour onwards, they will already be working on something in front of them. Hence, probably they will not finalize unless the work they are already on gets finalised.

Please try calling at 3:30 am.

Myself and XINGSING got it that way!


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congrats Bhupinder, lane:
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy this ecstatic moments...... :cheer2:
> 
> Will see soon in Adelaide.........
> 
> Special thanks to VRS for innovative idea.......


Thank you Siva bro!


----------



## XINGSINGH

sivakumar s s said:


> Guys how is my avatar,
> 
> special thanks to asialanka for sheding this knowledge to me.....
> 
> earlier I only uploaded it in my profile....


Just like you Siva.

Helpfull......

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## VRS

sagarvb said:


> Just uploaded my Singapore PCC, the last document per my knowledge. Thinking if I need to send a heads up mail to GSM, any advise?
> 
> Thanks,


email and follow up with a call at 3:30 AM IST is better!


----------



## VRS

farishkj said:


> Hey guys. I received my grant this morning. Thank you all for your help and support. Wouldn't have done it on my own If it wasn't for you. Best of luck to all of you
> 
> Will update tracker and signature once I'm done work today. Cheers x


congrats farish


----------



## VRS

ven343 said:


> CONGRATS XINGSINGH.!
> 
> All the very best for all your future endeavors in OZ..
> 
> Special thanks to VRS for innovative idea.((like IDEA ADD))one idea can change your life).


Hey ven343.........thanks!


----------



## VRS

XINGSINGH said:


> Thanks for your wishes ven343.
> 
> What an idea Vrs Sirji.....
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


Bhai saab aur bhai log.......thank you all for appreciating my idea....... wish the "Call at the 3:30 AM" idea works wonders for all!!


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Tried your trick. No luck for me though. 




VRS said:


> email and follow up with a call at 3:30 AM IST is better!


----------



## gallant9

I provided them both, infact during yesterday's conversation she validated and reconfirmed my score and my email id available on the score card, also mentioned that she was able to see my report online. That means it was seen and validated. 

Just juggling an idea if my primary CO is not in office and that might be causing this delay ?


----------



## ven343

Hi all guys,

in this forum all guys are very helpful.

i applied on 16/02/15 for victoria s s under life scientists nec(234599).

Anybody with positive VICTORIA SS for LIFE SCIENTISTS NEC(234599) this year and last year please?? 

please give me your valuable suggestions seniors.

thanks in advance..
:confused2:
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ravi_Pune

You got a point though. But won't calling them again piss then off!! Also, if the agent who picked my phone is same m surely screwed then. 




VRS said:


> Hi, unless you call them early first up at 3:30 IST, you wont get the grant as qucikly. Since the COs, if called during the mid day or say after the 2nd hour onwards, they will already be working on something in front of them. Hence, probably they will not finalize unless the work they are already on gets finalised.
> 
> Please try calling at 3:30 am.
> 
> Myself and XINGSING got it that way!


----------



## dj_Baba

*CO allocated *

Hi all!

Would like to share with you all the news of a CO allocation for my file. Adelaide team is looking after my case.

PCC issued by Delhi Police is not acceptable by DIBP. PCC from Passport Office requested. - This is also a heads up for all Delhi applicants(or other states if applicable).

I will hopefully be submitting the required document to DIBP in the next days. Really impressed with the response time of 190 applications. 32 days since CO allocation. I keep wondering though... If I had submitted the correct PCC at the first place 

However, tomorrow will be a new day


----------



## jango28

dj_Baba said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Would like to share with you all the news of a CO allocation for my file. Adelaide team is looking after my case.
> 
> PCC issued by Delhi Police is not acceptable by DIBP. PCC from Passport Office requested. - This is also a heads up for all Delhi applicants(or other states if applicable).
> 
> I will hopefully be submitting the required document to DIBP in the next days. Really impressed with the response time of 190 applications. 32 days since CO allocation. I keep wondering though... If I had submitted the correct PCC at the first place
> 
> However, tomorrow will be a new day


Congrats! and thanks on the PCC clarification..I was planning to go thru the Delhi Police route..but now will get from PSK


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi guys,

I created my ImmiAccount and tried to fill in the information ahead of time. Problem was, I could not find the option of Class 189 in the New Application tab, why is this so?

Also, do I really need salary slips? I have them in the form of emails.

Lastly, can I use only passport in place of a birth certificate? I don't have it either.

I am completing my documents before I get an EOI invite, actually.

Regards!


----------



## XINGSINGH

jango28 said:


> Congrats! and thanks on the PCC clarification..I was planning to go thru the Delhi Police route..but now will get from PSK


Pcc in india is acceptable only through psk

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## XINGSINGH

It has been a great day since 4:00 am this morning. I am flooded with wishes of better future. Thank you everyone for making my day unforgettable. 

While writing this I'm sure I will have a sound and peaceful sleep tonight which I was missing from last week.

Thanks to almighty for making my dream come true and special thanks to Dibp officer who issued my visa within 10 minutes of my discussion with him.

3:30 am Woke up and got ready to make call to dibp

3:35 am called dibp told them have submitted pending documents. Have discussion of 8 minutes with him.

3:57 am Case finalised, Status changed to granted and Visa grant mail issued.

Since, then dancing with joy and thanking almighty for his blessings and friends for their wishes.

Special thanks to VRS for giving idea of calling at the start of business hours. What an Idea Sirjee...!!!!

And a special applaud to Sivakumar S S for giving me script to talk. You rock brother and keep on guiding us.

Good luck everyone. See you in OZ.....

Where there's will there's way.....

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## NMCHD

VRS said:


> In the name of Lord Venkateshwara of Sacred 7 Hills of Tirumala, Yedu Kondala Vaada Venkataramana Govinda Govinda!!! All praise to you my Lord!
> 
> Dear Friends!!!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I HAVE RECEIVED MY GOLDEN MAIL!!! lane::first::first::first:
> 
> Scene: I got my USA PCC from Sister which was a total surprise at 23:00 IST/3:30 AEST, scanned the same to DIBP by 00:00 IST/ 5:30 AEST.... I called them at 3:25 IST/8:55 AEST... the automatic system said they are closed.... called them again after 5 mins exactly at 3:30 IST/9:00AEST... it said welcome to DIBP GSM Adelaide.... I spoke to the case officer... the waiting time was just 2 mins and probably I am the first caller of the day. I asked her if she was able to hear me properly, she said yes. I just gave her a background of my case and requested her to check the docs and she said she can see the US PCC Uploaded as the latest along with India PCC. She said she will inquire if the document is authentic as she has never seen a FBI Clearance in Black & White..... I explained her that the traditional FBI clearance on Blue color paper was discontinued since January 2015 and its also mentioned on their website. She said, if what I say is true, she will go ahead with the process and give me a decision by email... I asked her if I should stay online and for that she laughed and said it would cost me a lot of money... I said that is fine, then she again told me "I promise ill work on your case straight away without any delay and requested me for the email notification of the decision"......... Just in 7 or 8 mins I got my GOLDEN MAIL!!!
> 
> And now its still 4:28 AM IST and I hope i don't wake up and its not a dream!!!
> 
> Thank you all of you!! Cant thank my Lord Little Krishna enough as he gave me enough strength all the time!!
> 
> Good day all! Be hopeful friends for yours is just coming next!!!


Congrats brother..have a great life ahead


----------



## jango28

Lord Raven said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I created my ImmiAccount and tried to fill in the information ahead of time. Problem was, I could not find the option of Class 189 in the New Application tab, why is this so?
> 
> Also, do I really need salary slips? I have them in the form of emails.
> 
> Lastly, can I use only passport in place of a birth certificate? I don't have it either.
> 
> I am completing my documents before I get an EOI invite, actually.
> 
> Regards!


Same here...even I am trying to be ahead of the invite by creating all the docs, forms etc...but this seems to be a roadblock. I read on the forums that you'll see the 189 link in ImmiAccount created thru the invite link. Otherwise the link won't appear.

I think passport should suffice instead of birth cert..


----------



## Lord Raven

Thanks for the input. I read the forum and could not find an answer, posted my question couple of times here but everyone is busy congratulating other lucky members 

Are you talking about this?

Forms

Form 1393 Electronic application form (online form: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation).

Can you list the documents you're preparing before the invite?



jango28 said:


> Same here...even I am trying to be ahead of the invite by creating all the docs, forms etc...but this seems to be a roadblock. I read on the forums that you'll see the 189 link in ImmiAccount created thru the invite link. Otherwise the link won't appear.
> 
> I think passport should suffice instead of birth cert..


----------



## babajani

Hello All

Congrats to all those who got their golden mails. All the best for their future .

I would specially like to congratulate VRS and Xingsingh for their grant. They are very active on the forum and always help others.


----------



## babajani

Hi all

Would somebody suggest should I call DIBP today or not. I lodged my application on 20th of August . Co asked for medicals, PCC and form 80 on 16th oct. Intimated them about the pregnancy of my wife and requested to hold the case till birth of the baby.

The medicals of baby and X-ray of spouse were done yesterday. The status on immi account says health has been finalised. So should I call them now or not ?

Help plz


----------



## jango28

Lord Raven said:


> Thanks for the input. I read the forum and could not find an answer, posted my question couple of times here but everyone is busy congratulating other lucky members
> 
> Are you talking about this?
> 
> Forms
> 
> Form 1393 Electronic application form (online form: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation).
> 
> Can you list the documents you're preparing before the invite?


Yeah off late there has been a spate of grants! 
Here's one link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sa-not-coming-up-immiaccount.html#post6175930 
I think there's one form 80..not too sure

Its the usual set of documents which were used for ACS and otherwise:
Employment references
Payslips
Offer letters
IELTS score
Passport and education copies
PCC for all countries visited
Medicals - this can be arranged for only after invite I guess
You can refer to this link for the checklist: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

There could be other immi forms but not aware of as of now


----------



## Lord Raven

You are right jango, I just went through the thread mentioned below, let's wait for our invitation then. 

I don't know about Form 80 either. What is it about?

I was looking for my salary slips, I have them in soft form (sent via emails). Can I print and submit them? Also, I have 7 years in one company and rest of the years in another. My question is, how many salary slips do I have to submit?

I presume, all these documents are the same as the ones I submitted for CDR assessment. Am I correct?

I read somewhere that PCC should be scanned in color, then attested. What about all other documents? Should also be in color and then attested? This is confusion me a lot.




jango28 said:


> Yeah off late there has been a spate of grants!
> Here's one link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sa-not-coming-up-immiaccount.html#post6175930
> I think there's one form 80..not too sure
> 
> Its the usual set of documents which were used for ACS and otherwise:
> Employment references
> Payslips
> Offer letters
> IELTS score
> Passport and education copies
> PCC for all countries visited
> Medicals - this can be arranged for only after invite I guess
> You can refer to this link for the checklist: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> 
> There could be other immi forms but not aware of as of now


----------



## NMCHD

XINGSINGH said:


> It has been a great day since 4:00 am this morning. I am flooded with wishes of better future. Thank you everyone for making my day unforgettable.
> 
> While writing this I'm sure I will have a sound and peaceful sleep tonight which I was missing from last week.
> 
> Thanks to almighty for making my dream come true and special thanks to Dibp officer who issued my visa within 10 minutes of my discussion with him.
> 
> 3:30 am Woke up and got ready to make call to dibp
> 
> 3:35 am called dibp told them have submitted pending documents. Have discussion of 8 minutes with him.
> 
> 3:57 am Case finalised, Status changed to granted and Visa grant mail issued.
> 
> Since, then dancing with joy and thanking almighty for his blessings and friends for their wishes.
> 
> Special thanks to VRS for giving idea of calling at the start of business hours. What an Idea Sirjee...!!!!
> 
> And a special applaud to Sivakumar S S for giving me script to talk. You rock brother and keep on guiding us.
> 
> Good luck everyone. See you in OZ.....
> 
> Where there's will there's way.....
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


Congratz brother.. Have a great life in OZ..


----------



## BretSavage

Lord Raven said:


> You are right jango, I just went through the thread mentioned below, let's wait for our invitation then.
> 
> I don't know about Form 80 either. What is it about?
> 
> I was looking for my salary slips, I have them in soft form (sent via emails). Can I print and submit them? Also, I have 7 years in one company and rest of the years in another. My question is, how many salary slips do I have to submit?
> 
> I presume, all these documents are the same as the ones I submitted for CDR assessment. Am I correct?
> 
> I read somewhere that PCC should be scanned in color, then attested. What about all other documents? Should also be in color and then attested? This is confusion me a lot.


Yes you need to wait for your invite, then only u can find link to 189.

You can submit last 6 months salary slip and before that 1for every qtr. Take a print out, Get them attested, color scan, then submit.

PCC should be scanned in color and uploaded and need not to be certified, same goes with all other documents, if they are in B/W, then only you need to attest them otherwise color scan works well.


----------



## timeoff

bong190 said:


> Hello Ravi_Pune, I'm also waiting for contact from CO, in order to finalize my Hong Kong PCC application, becasue it's mandatory in Hong Kong to provide the police a letter of referal. The letter must also indicate the postal address of the CO.
> 
> In what form does your CO contacted you on requesting your Singapore PCC? What information is included in this request? Postal address?Name of CO?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi bong190, I also need to apply Hong Kong PCC. Just wondering are you able to apply Hong Kong PCC without the referral letter from CO. As I also want to speed up the process if possible. 

Your comment is highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lord Raven

BretSavage said:


> Lord Raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right jango, I just went through the thread mentioned below, let's wait for our invitation then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Form 80 either. What is it about?
> 
> I was looking for my salary slips, I have them in soft form (sent via emails). Can I print and submit them? Also, I have 7 years in one company and rest of the years in another. My question is, how many salary slips do I have to submit?
> 
> I presume, all these documents are the same as the ones I submitted for CDR assessment. Am I correct?
> 
> I read somewhere that PCC should be scanned in color, then attested. What about all other documents? Should also be in color and then attested? This is confusion me a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you need to wait for your invite, then only u can find link to 189.
> 
> You can submit last 6 months salary slip and before that 1for every qtr. Take a print out, Get them attested, color scan, then submit.
> 
> PCC should be scanned in color and uploaded and need not to be certified, same goes with all other documents, if they are in B/W, then only you need to attest them otherwise color scan works well.
Click to expand...

Dear thanks for your input. For my first job I have the last 6 months salary slips, I'm not sure if I have all slips for remaining years per quarterly basis. What should I do in this case? I only have one tax return letter for the last year during first job which lasted for 7 years. All slips are system generated and are in black and white. 

For second job, the employer did not give me a single salary slip, I'm currently working in this same job for last 2 years. What to do in this case? Bank statement will work out or not? 

Regarding attestation and scans, from your comment what I understood is that the attestation should be in color in case the document is in black and white. Slips are already black and white. They must be attested.

I'm planning to print everything in color then get them attested and color scan them before submission. Except PCC and Medical.


----------



## XINGSINGH

NMCHD said:


> Congratz brother.. Have a great life in OZ..


Thanks nmchd

ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


----------



## tiffyinky

Hi,

I have lodged my temporary graduate visa and is currently on bridging visa A. I am planning to lodge my 189 soon. Is that okay?


----------



## JonDoe

*Is this normal???*

I got a letter from Skillselect mentioning 
_"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 17 Feb 2015 as you have lodged a visa application."_


Is this normal to receive such a letter? Should there be any concern because of this?


----------



## mo1980

JonDoe said:


> I got a letter from Skillselect mentioning
> _"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 17 Feb 2015 as you have lodged a visa application."_
> 
> 
> Is this normal to receive such a letter? Should there be any concern because of this?


Just got the grant for all 3 family members.
Thank you to everyone especially VRS.

lane:


----------



## myboat

mo1980 said:


> Just got the grant for all 3 family members.
> Thank you to everyone especially VRS.
> 
> lane:


Congrats mate, enjoy the moment


----------



## myboat

JonDoe said:


> I got a letter from Skillselect mentioning
> _"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 17 Feb 2015 as you have lodged a visa application."_
> 
> 
> Is this normal to receive such a letter? Should there be any concern because of this?


It is normal, i did also receive similar mail after lodging my application, usually after the 60 days validity of the invitation is passed.
Have you already lodge you visa application? 
cheers


----------



## jango28

BretSavage said:


> Yes you need to wait for your invite, then only u can find link to 189.
> 
> You can submit last 6 months salary slip and before that 1for every qtr. Take a print out, Get them attested, color scan, then submit.
> 
> PCC should be scanned in color and uploaded and need not to be certified, same goes with all other documents, if they are in B/W, then only you need to attest them otherwise color scan works well.


So we need to submit salary slips for last 10yrs?? I may not have them all


----------



## rannair

jango28 said:


> So we need to submit salary slips for last 10yrs?? I may not have them all


Hi Jango28

Atleast you should be able to provide payslips for the skilled employment period or the period you are claiming points for.
Regards
Ranjeet


----------



## Seva

I have applied for 190 at 29th January. and have uploaded the documents. but they are not attached yet and Ive not heard anything from CO yet. is it too early to find out about CO? or anything else?


----------



## Seva

jango28 said:


> So we need to submit salary slips for last 10yrs?? I may not have them all


no just couple of payslips to support your point claim is enough. Payslips for 10 years would be more than thousands pages!


----------



## asialanka

babajani said:


> Hi all
> 
> Would somebody suggest should I call DIBP today or not. I lodged my application on 20th of August . Co asked for medicals, PCC and form 80 on 16th oct. Intimated them about the pregnancy of my wife and requested to hold the case till birth of the baby.
> 
> The medicals of baby and X-ray of spouse were done yesterday. The status on immi account says health has been finalised. So should I call them now or not ?
> 
> Help plz


Hi
Yes call them and let them know that you have uploaded the Health docs of your spouse and the newborn and ask if anything more to be done from your side


----------



## BretSavage

mo1980 said:


> Just got the grant for all 3 family members.
> Thank you to everyone especially VRS.
> 
> lane:


Congratz mo1980 & all the best.


----------



## BretSavage

jango28 said:


> So we need to submit salary slips for last 10yrs?? I may not have them all


Not for all 10years, but few of them and upload ur Tax Returns if you have them.


----------



## pbalavinod_s

I think the visa processing got slow down. not many grants yesterday and today!!


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

pbalavinod_s said:


> I think the visa processing got slow down. not many grants yesterday and today!!


Yeah, I wonder why


----------



## Virtuon

Hello guys,
Got a question regarding period after receiving Grant Letter (189 visa) but before first arriving in AU. Just to now for myself. 
1. Do I need to inform DIBP about changing of a residential address (inside the country of origin)?
2. Are there any limitations of visiting third party countries before activating PR visa? I mean will there be any question during clearance process on the boarder while they check the passport and see visa stamps from other countries which were made after PR visa grant, but before arriving in AU and activating visa?


----------



## JonDoe

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Yeah, I wonder why


Yeh just see one CO contact/grant in the tracker today. Moreover the processing has been at best 19 DEC 2015 since the past 3 days. Wonder whats causing the slowdown.


Until last week it seemed it was the last minute work backlog of the world cup visas. However this should not be that much of a factor now.


----------



## paisrikanth

Hey All, 

I have submitted my 189 Visa application on 25 Jan 2015. I have uploaded all the docs along with Medicals and PCC.. I see the CO is not allocated yet? What is the usual timelines in getting the grant ?


----------



## Archanasetty1717

paisrikanth said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 Visa application on 25 Jan 2015. I have uploaded all the docs along with Medicals and PCC.. I see the CO is not allocated yet? What is the usual timelines in getting the grant ?


Hi Srikanth,

It usually takes 60+ days to get assigned with CO or sometimes CO will get allocated earlier requesting for further documents if needed.
VISA tracker put up clearly shows this.

Regards,
Archana


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> Making call to DIBP around 9 pm AEST time to get hassle free connection
> 
> Indian time could be early morning 4 pm....roughly


Correction: Not 9 PM its 9 AM!!!


----------



## gallant9

paisrikanth said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 Visa application on 25 Jan 2015. I have uploaded all the docs along with Medicals and PCC.. I see the CO is not allocated yet? What is the usual timelines in getting the grant ?


You might be lucky to get a direct grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vishakbhat

dj_Baba said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Would like to share with you all the news of a CO allocation for my file. Adelaide team is looking after my case.
> 
> PCC issued by Delhi Police is not acceptable by DIBP. PCC from Passport Office requested. - This is also a heads up for all Delhi applicants(or other states if applicable).
> 
> I will hopefully be submitting the required document to DIBP in the next days. Really impressed with the response time of 190 applications. 32 days since CO allocation. I keep wondering though... If I had submitted the correct PCC at the first place
> 
> However, tomorrow will be a new day


Hi,

Congrats on CO allocation, so soon. Can I know your occupation code? It is not mentioned in Visa tracker.

Also, it has been mentioned on the DIBP website that only PCC from regional passport office would be accepted for India. (for info of other forum members).

regards,
Vishak


----------



## vishakbhat

Lord Raven said:


> Thanks for the input. I read the forum and could not find an answer, posted my question couple of times here but everyone is busy congratulating other lucky members
> 
> Are you talking about this?
> 
> Forms
> 
> Form 1393 Electronic application form (online form: use the link we have provided in your letter of invitation).
> 
> Can you list the documents you're preparing before the invite?


Link to create ImmiAccount and subsequently Form 1393 would be available once you get your invite to apply for Visa. 

If you want to prepare the documents well in advance, you can go to DIBP website and know the document checklist for 189 visa (Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist).

Hope this helps.


----------



## vishakbhat

babajani said:


> Hi all
> 
> Would somebody suggest should I call DIBP today or not. I lodged my application on 20th of August . Co asked for medicals, PCC and form 80 on 16th oct. Intimated them about the pregnancy of my wife and requested to hold the case till birth of the baby.
> 
> The medicals of baby and X-ray of spouse were done yesterday. The status on immi account says health has been finalised. So should I call them now or not ?
> 
> Help plz


IMO..
Since your case has a CO allocated, you can contact the respective office and update him / her about the health being finalized.


----------



## JonDoe

myboat said:


> It is normal, i did also receive similar mail after lodging my application, usually after the 60 days validity of the invitation is passed.
> Have you already lodge you visa application?
> cheers


Thanks for the response.
Yes I logged the application already. but not yet been 1 month also.


----------



## paisrikanth

gallant9 said:


> You might be lucky to get a direct grant :fingerscrossed:


Hoping for the same..


----------



## JonDoe

paisrikanth said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 Visa application on 25 Jan 2015. I have uploaded all the docs along with Medicals and PCC.. I see the CO is not allocated yet? What is the usual timelines in getting the grant ?


By the current rate the CO could be allocated 60-65 days since logging paying the visa fees.
Post CO allocation in case all is clear it would be a direct grant. In case any thing more is required the CO would contact you and post submission of what was required it would take a few days(1-10 days usually).


----------



## samzmavz

Guys, by the grace of All Mighty i ve got the grant today timelines/tracker updated. This forum has been of great help and special thanks to expat, Siva and VRS. You guys are rock stars. cheers


----------



## vishakbhat

*Need info about "Dependents not migrating"*

Hi,

Hope to get some response from forum members who are aware of this situation for their own application or have seen response for such.

My situation:
My mother stays with us and is my dependent. However, she is not coming with us now. While applying for 189 visa, I had mentioned her name in "Dependents not migrating" to facilitate visa for her in future if required. Due to this, I had to arrange for India PCC and medicals for her, which are done.

My concern:
1. I see in documents checklist that I have to upload a Form 47A for her. I would want to know if it is mandatory or to be uploaded if CO asks for it?
2. I saw in Visa tracker that "proof of dependency for mother" was asked for one case (*skksundar*). I do not have any such proof except for co-occupancy (as evident from her and my passports). My questions are: Is this asked for similar scenario? and if so, would co-occupancy be enough?

regards,
Vishak


----------



## VRS

XINGSINGH said:


> It has been a great day since 4:00 am this morning. I am flooded with wishes of better future. Thank you everyone for making my day unforgettable.
> 
> While writing this I'm sure I will have a sound and peaceful sleep tonight which I was missing from last week.
> 
> Thanks to almighty for making my dream come true and special thanks to Dibp officer who issued my visa within 10 minutes of my discussion with him.
> 
> 3:30 am Woke up and got ready to make call to dibp
> 
> 3:35 am called dibp told them have submitted pending documents. Have discussion of 8 minutes with him.
> 
> 3:57 am Case finalised, Status changed to granted and Visa grant mail issued.
> 
> Since, then dancing with joy and thanking almighty for his blessings and friends for their wishes.
> 
> Special thanks to VRS for giving idea of calling at the start of business hours. What an Idea Sirjee...!!!!
> 
> And a special applaud to Sivakumar S S for giving me script to talk. You rock brother and keep on guiding us.
> 
> Good luck everyone. See you in OZ.....
> 
> Where there's will there's way.....
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum


Happy for you bhai. Bhalle Bhalle!!!!


----------



## VRS

NMCHD said:


> Congrats brother..have a great life ahead


Thank so much NMCHD!!!! Wish you a swift grant!


----------



## VRS

babajani said:


> Hello All
> 
> Congrats to all those who got their golden mails. All the best for their future .
> 
> I would specially like to congratulate VRS and Xingsingh for their grant. They are very active on the forum and always help others.


Thank you babajani for all the showeing of praise and best wishes. They all really mean a lot. I am so happy for the entire forum which is happy for me. Best part of forum!!


----------



## VRS

babajani said:


> Hi all
> 
> Would somebody suggest should I call DIBP today or not. I lodged my application on 20th of August . Co asked for medicals, PCC and form 80 on 16th oct. Intimated them about the pregnancy of my wife and requested to hold the case till birth of the baby.
> 
> The medicals of baby and X-ray of spouse were done yesterday. The status on immi account says health has been finalised. So should I call them now or not ?
> 
> Help plz


phone numbers are provided to make life easy bro... please call... go ahead.... good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## VRS

JonDoe said:


> I got a letter from Skillselect mentioning
> _"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 17 Feb 2015 as you have lodged a visa application."_
> 
> 
> Is this normal to receive such a letter? Should there be any concern because of this?


Yes.... feel cool about it!


----------



## VRS

mo1980 said:


> Just got the grant for all 3 family members.
> Thank you to everyone especially VRS.
> 
> lane:


Thank you mo1980....... my twin applicant!!!!! God bless!!!!!


----------



## VRS

Virtuon said:


> Hello guys,
> Got a question regarding period after receiving Grant Letter (189 visa) but before first arriving in AU. Just to now for myself.
> 1. Do I need to inform DIBP about changing of a residential address (inside the country of origin)?
> 2. Are there any limitations of visiting third party countries before activating PR visa? I mean will there be any question during clearance process on the boarder while they check the passport and see visa stamps from other countries which were made after PR visa grant, but before arriving in AU and activating visa?


1. No
2. No
NOthing.., roam with free mind!! Good luck!


----------



## VRS

paisrikanth said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have submitted my 189 Visa application on 25 Jan 2015. I have uploaded all the docs along with Medicals and PCC.. I see the CO is not allocated yet? What is the usual timelines in getting the grant ?


Hi dear, please nurture your mind to wait f0r 65 to 70 days for visa grant!! it needs a lot of patience.... good luck!


----------



## VRS

samzmavz said:


> Guys, by the grace of All Mighty i ve got the grant today timelines/tracker updated. This forum has been of great help and special thanks to expat, Siva and VRS. You guys are rock stars. cheers


Thank you bhai..... have a good time in Aus... be good do good!!


----------



## ven343

samzmavz said:


> Guys, by the grace of All Mighty i ve got the grant today timelines/tracker updated. This forum has been of great help and special thanks to expat, Siva and VRS. You guys are rock stars. cheers


congrats samzmavz !!

have a great future in OZ...


----------



## XINGSINGH

samzmavz said:


> Guys, by the grace of All Mighty i ve got the grant today timelines/tracker updated. This forum has been of great help and special thanks to expat, Siva and VRS. You guys are rock stars. cheers


Congrats


----------



## asialanka

vishakbhat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope to get some response from forum members who are aware of this situation for their own application or have seen response for such.
> 
> My situation:
> My mother stays with us and is my dependent. However, she is not coming with us now. While applying for 189 visa, I had mentioned her name in "Dependents not migrating" to facilitate visa for her in future if required. Due to this, I had to arrange for India PCC and medicals for her, which are done.
> 
> My concern:
> 1. I see in documents checklist that I have to upload a Form 47A for her. I would want to know if it is mandatory or to be uploaded if CO asks for it?
> 2. I saw in Visa tracker that "proof of dependency for mother" was asked for one case (*skksundar*). I do not have any such proof except for co-occupancy (as evident from her and my passports). My questions are: Is this asked for similar scenario? and if so, would co-occupancy be enough?
> 
> regards,
> Vishak


1. Yes. Mandatory for all dependents over 18 years old (migrating / non migrating) 
2. Check if you have any bills (like medical expenses, and various other bills for the money that you have spent on behalf of her)... 

A statutory declaration (affidavit prepared by a lawyer) would also help in addition to the proofs you have.

For the affidavit, you can have your own format which is like an oath given by your mother (and few other closest relatives) stating that she is dependent on you. (But go for this only if CO ask for additional evidence)


----------



## JonDoe

*How do we interpret this?*

In my health requirements section I have the following text.

_Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter._

How do I interpret this
1) It is all clear from the health requirements meeting criteria
2) The submission is done but there is still a possibility of the DIBP asking for some further tests
3) This is a standard text and may or may not not indicate if the health requirements are cleared. Wait for the CO to go through it and update.


----------



## asialanka

JonDoe said:


> In my health requirements section I have the following text.
> 
> _Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter._
> 
> How do I interpret this
> 1) It is all clear from the health requirements meeting criteria
> 2) The submission is done but there is still a possibility of the DIBP asking for some further tests
> 3) This is a standard text and may or may not not indicate if the health requirements are cleared. Wait for the CO to go through it and update.


3rd one is the closest

This says the health checks are done and results have been uploaded. It doesn't say if the applicant has passed the tests. And chances are there that CO would ask for further tests 

But you should worry only if you are totally blind, mentally retarded or disabled and would cost Aus government millions for medical treatments... Lol


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

samzmavz said:


> Guys, by the grace of All Mighty i ve got the grant today timelines/tracker updated. This forum has been of great help and special thanks to expat, Siva and VRS. You guys are rock stars. cheers


Congratulations mate


----------



## BretSavage

samzmavz said:


> Guys, by the grace of All Mighty i ve got the grant today timelines/tracker updated. This forum has been of great help and special thanks to expat, Siva and VRS. You guys are rock stars. cheers


Congratz and all the best..


----------



## babajani

Hello All

Does any one know how much time it takes referred medicals to get cleared. I called DIBP today and was told that they are waiting for my wife's medical clearence. I dont know why her medicals were referred though she is perfectly healthy.

How much time it will further take for my application ? any suggestions ?


----------



## JonDoe

asialanka said:


> 3rd one is the closest
> 
> This says the health checks are done and results have been uploaded. It doesn't say if the applicant has passed the tests. And chances are there that CO would ask for further tests
> 
> But you should worry only if you are totally blind, mentally retarded or disabled and would cost Aus government millions for medical treatments... Lol


Can you help with what was written in your medical section once your medicals were submitted.


----------



## chubbymaggie

Hi All,

Two days back I got the visa (sub-class189) 

I am 5 months pregnant and planning to move to Australia by the end of March. If I give birth to my child in Aus, he/she will be given the Australian citizenship 'by birth'. Will this (i.e., having a child who is an Australian  ) increase my chances of getting the Australian citizenship earlier (i.e., without fulfilling 4 years lawful residence in Australia)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nsk.14

Hi All,

I am in Aus on 457 visa(IT job) working for an employer who has sponsored my visa and got an employment offer from another employer who is willing to transfer my 457. I would also be lodging for 189 visa soon, probably before joining new employer.

Can someone pls advise if there is any issue(or should I consider something in particular) in shifting to a different company through 457 visa transfer while "my 189 visa is under progress by CO"?

Thanks!


----------



## asialanka

JonDoe said:


> Can you help with what was written in your medical section once your medicals were submitted.


I did it through MHD (My Health declarations) before lodging the VISA, So it was just a matter of putting the HAP numbers in the VISA Application process, and the wording appeared for me in my VISA account under "Meeting the health requirement" is exactly similar to what you have got;

"Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter"


----------



## sivakumar s s

mo1980 said:


> Just got the grant for all 3 family members.
> Thank you to everyone especially VRS.
> 
> lane:


Many many hearty congratulations mo,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

JonDoe said:


> I got a letter from Skillselect mentioning
> _"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 17 Feb 2015 as you have lodged a visa application."_
> 
> 
> Is this normal to receive such a letter? Should there be any concern because of this?


Nothing serious, It is the process only.......


----------



## sivakumar s s

pbalavinod_s said:


> I think the visa processing got slow down. not many grants yesterday and today!!





Pradeep Reddy said:


> Yeah, I wonder why



Team might have working on other priority applications........


Generally on first week of every month they will focus mostly on 190 and few 189 simple applications. 

Next two weeks full flow with 189 and few 190 & Allocated cases

Last week Less priority applications like 100, 489 & Allocated cases. few 189 &190.


But round the month......189 is keep going....


----------



## sivakumar s s

VRS said:


> Correction: Not 9 PM its 9 AM!!!


typo error ......

Ha ha ha ....


----------



## sivakumar s s

samzmavz said:


> Guys, by the grace of All Mighty i ve got the grant today timelines/tracker updated. This forum has been of great help and special thanks to expat, Siva and VRS. You guys are rock stars. cheers


Many many hearty congratulations samzmavz ,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:

*you are the rocking star today samzmavz*


----------



## sivakumar s s

Virtuon said:


> Hello guys,
> Got a question regarding period after receiving Grant Letter (189 visa) but before first arriving in AU. Just to now for myself.
> 1. Do I need to inform DIBP about changing of a residential address (inside the country of origin)?
> 2. Are there any limitations of visiting third party countries before activating PR visa? I mean will there be any question during clearance process on the boarder while they check the passport and see visa stamps from other countries which were made after PR visa grant, but before arriving in AU and activating visa?


After your PR visa, You need to intimate DIBP only if your travel document(passport) has changed......

Because this information is maintained in *VEVO*.....


1. Not necessary

2. not required


----------



## sivakumar s s

chubbymaggie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Two days back I got the visa (sub-class189)
> 
> I am 5 months pregnant and planning to move to Australia by the end of March. If I give birth to my child in Aus, he/she will be given the Australian citizenship 'by birth'. Will this (i.e., having a child who is an Australian  ) increase my chances of getting the Australian citizenship earlier (i.e., without fulfilling 4 years lawful residence in Australia)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Many many hearty congratulations chubbymaggie,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


your child will be Aussie by birth........

you need time at least 3-4 years......


----------



## sivakumar s s

nsk.14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in Aus on 457 visa(IT job) working for an employer who has sponsored my visa and got an employment offer from another employer who is willing to transfer my 457. I would also be lodging for 189 visa soon, probably before joining new employer.
> 
> Can someone pls advise if there is any issue(or should I consider something in particular) in shifting to a different company through 457 visa transfer while "my 189 visa is under progress by CO"?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, you can proceed with you 457. 

*If you filled your PR visa, then you need to intimate about 457.....*

If got 457 first then 189/190 PR then fine.......457 will be cancelled at that moment
else viceversa.........


Wat about your skill assessment and language competency.


----------



## nsk.14

sivakumar s s said:


> Yes, you can proceed with you 457.
> 
> *If you filled your PR visa, then you need to intimate about 457.....*
> 
> If got 457 first then 189/190 PR then fine.......457 will be cancelled at that moment
> else viceversa.........
> 
> 
> Wat about your skill assessment and language competency.


Thanks Siva(anna)! Yes, skill assessment and language competency are all good. 
Just have to lodge for 189 once I get an EOI invite.

Looking at the trend even if I get an invite on 27th, it would be at least 60 days to get 189(provided I submit all the docs including pcc etc) . Should get the 457 transferred in a month. So I hope it would be fine!


----------



## sivakumar s s

nsk.14 said:


> Thanks Siva(anna)! Yes, skill assessment and language competency are all good.
> Just have to lodge for 189 once I get an EOI invite.
> 
> Looking at the trend even if I get an invite on 27th, it would be at least 60 days to get 189(provided I submit all the docs including pcc etc) . Should get the 457 transferred in a month. So I hope it would be fine!


All the best for YOUR PR

Be cautious and do intimate CO well in advance....

If you got PR first and then 457...... 

457 will be valid and PR will be elapsed at the moment itself.....


----------



## VRS

sivakumar s s said:


> typo error ......
> 
> Ha ha ha ....


yes of course bro....


----------



## manojwilliam

I have been a silent follower of this thread from the past 1 month which has helped me to process my application efficiently. 
I have received my 190 grant letter today and would like to thank all the members here.


----------



## sivakumar s s

manojwilliam said:


> I have been a silent follower of this thread from the past 1 month which has helped me to process my application efficiently.
> I have received my 190 grant letter today and would like to thank all the members here.


Many many hearty congratulations manojwilliam,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


please do update your status in visa tracker 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...WROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=29

and in your timelines/signature


----------



## BRam111

Hi manojwilliam

Congrats and all the best in your future en-devours. It will be good if you can update your time lines.

Ram



manojwilliam said:


> I have been a silent follower of this thread from the past 1 month which has helped me to process my application efficiently.
> I have received my 190 grant letter today and would like to thank all the members here.


----------



## Pooh

*Hi*



chubbymaggie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Two days back I got the visa (sub-class189)
> 
> I am 5 months pregnant and planning to move to Australia by the end of March. If I give birth to my child in Aus, he/she will be given the Australian citizenship 'by birth'. Will this (i.e., having a child who is an Australian  ) increase my chances of getting the Australian citizenship earlier (i.e., without fulfilling 4 years lawful residence in Australia)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Congratulations!!!!!!!!
Just want to know few things.........
1. Did you get pregnant after lodging the visa? 
2.And did you inform the DIBP about it?
3. Did it delay your visa grant ?( please update your signature)
4.Were you not pregnant when you did your medical?


----------



## girlaussie

Absolutely NO, you have to meet the Citizenship requirement which is 4 years lawful residence in Australia.

Girl Aussie 



chubbymaggie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Two days back I got the visa (sub-class189)
> 
> I am 5 months pregnant and planning to move to Australia by the end of March. If I give birth to my child in Aus, he/she will be given the Australian citizenship 'by birth'. Will this (i.e., having a child who is an Australian  ) increase my chances of getting the Australian citizenship earlier (i.e., without fulfilling 4 years lawful residence in Australia)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## BretSavage

manojwilliam said:


> I have been a silent follower of this thread from the past 1 month which has helped me to process my application efficiently.
> I have received my 190 grant letter today and would like to thank all the members here.


Congrtz manojwilliam...all the best.


----------



## Lord Raven

Thanks for your input vishakbhat. I am already following this link.

For my second job, the employer did not give me a single salary slip, I'm currently working in this same job for last 2 years. What to do in this case? Bank statement will work out or not? 

Regarding attestation of documents, if the scan is in color then no need to attest that document right?. Salary slips are already black and white, should these be attested?



vishakbhat said:


> Link to create ImmiAccount and subsequently Form 1393 would be available once you get your invite to apply for Visa.
> 
> If you want to prepare the documents well in advance, you can go to DIBP website and know the document checklist for 189 visa (Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist).
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## JonDoe

Lord Raven said:


> Thanks for your input vishakbhat. I am already following this link.
> 
> For my second job, the employer did not give me a single salary slip, I'm currently working in this same job for last 2 years. What to do in this case? Bank statement will work out or not?
> 
> Regarding attestation of documents, if the scan is in color then no need to attest that document right?. Salary slips are already black and white, should these be attested?


In case you have bank statements accompanies with tax returns this would help. In case there is a statement your employer provides annually as to how much tax they have cut, you can produce that too. Because all the CO wants to be sure is you have in reality been working for your employer. 

I feel if attestation is simple please get it done. It is safer to upload attested documents from a time to process perspective. In case you don't mind risking a time delayed grant then upload the documents as whats simple and if the CO asks then you can get it attested and uploaded.


----------



## aditi7777

Hello All,

I am new to this thread.

I just need help from the members here to provide some info please on invitation of 190 from NSW for software Engineer with 60 points.
I have lodged an EOI this month and waiting for any response.

Has anyone got any invitation for any code yet from NSW or any other state?

Please help. I will appreciate you time for this.

Thanks

Aditi


----------



## imranhassan852

Dear Forum Members,

Finally, I have got the Grant letter today. FED is 26-Jun-15.

I would like thank all of you for sharing valuable information here. Especially those, who replied to the querries and played pivotal role in the process. I believe, no agent is required when we have such great people sharing info here at this platform.

I will be pleased to help any one if I could.

All the best for those who are awaiting final decision.


----------



## XINGSINGH

manojwilliam said:


> I have been a silent follower of this thread from the past 1 month which has helped me to process my application efficiently.
> I have received my 190 grant letter today and would like to thank all the members here.


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

imranhassan852 said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> Finally, I have got the Grant letter today. FED is 26-Jun-15.
> 
> I would like thank all of you for sharing valuable information here. Especially those, who replied to the querries and played pivotal role in the process. I believe, no agent is required when we have such great people sharing info here at this platform.
> 
> I will be pleased to help any one if I could.
> 
> All the best for those who are awaiting final decision.


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

aditi7777 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this thread.
> 
> I just need help from the members here to provide some info please on invitation of 190 from NSW for software Engineer with 60 points.
> I have lodged an EOI this month and waiting for any response.
> 
> Has anyone got any invitation for any code yet from NSW or any other state?
> 
> Please help. I will appreciate you time for this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Aditi


Aditi why you are looking for state sponsorship. Software Engineer is under 189 code. What's your point breakup


----------



## BretSavage

imranhassan852 said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> Finally, I have got the Grant letter today. FED is 26-Jun-15.
> 
> I would like thank all of you for sharing valuable information here. Especially those, who replied to the querries and played pivotal role in the process. I believe, no agent is required when we have such great people sharing info here at this platform.
> 
> I will be pleased to help any one if I could.
> 
> All the best for those who are awaiting final decision.


Congratz Imran....


----------



## NMCHD

Hi Everyone,

Congrats to all who have received their golden mails. Have a great life in OZ guys..

Had a few queries-

1) Went for the medicals on 17th Feb. How long does the panel doctor take to upload the medicals with DIBP. 

2) Planning to upload docs this Sunday. I have got black and white photocopies of Docs and will get them notarized and upload color scans of the notarized copies. Will this suffice?

3) Is PCC to be scanned in original?

4) Out of my total work exp of 10 years, 3 years and 3 months period is the one which is relevant to my nominated occupation. Should I upload employment related docs only for the company wherein I have worked in my nominated occupation or for the entire work exp of 10 years.

5) I am not claiming any points for my spouse skills, should I upload her educational docs? 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## manojwilliam

BretSavage said:


> Congrtz manojwilliam...all the best.


Thanks Bret...


----------



## manojwilliam

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations manojwilliam,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:
> 
> 
> please do update your status in visa tracker
> 
> 
> and in your timelines/signature


Thanks Sivakumar....

I have updated the tracker and will update the timeline shortly.


----------



## manojwilliam

BRam111 said:


> Hi manojwilliam
> 
> Congrats and all the best in your future en-devours. It will be good if you can update your time lines.
> 
> Ram


Thanks Ram. I will update my time line shortly.


----------



## manojwilliam

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


Thanks....


----------



## manoj_tryhard

*Both VIC and NSW SS*

Hi All,

Please help!! I applied for VIC SS on 20th Jan and also filled EOI application for the same where i mentioned Preferred territory for SS as Victoria.
Now, since NSW SS is also open now for 261311, I want to apply for NSW as well. One of the conditions for NSW is that in EOI we must select NSW as the preferred state under 190 class.

What should I do now? 
1. Should I select 'Any' option? Will selecting this impact my outcome?
2. Should I change my preference to"New South Wales" because for VIC, the EOI number was optional?

Please reply...


----------



## NMCHD

Auzidreamer said:


> It wont be an issue.YOu can fill those.


Hi Auzidreamer

Going by this post I recollect that I did not give info regarding my SSC and HSC in education background, step 12 while lodging visa application. I gave details of only my bachelors for which i have claimed points. The reason for doing so is that the explanation for this section said that u need to enter details of all Tertiary education. I guess that should be fine?

Rgds


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hi All,

M glad to let you all know that i have been granted Visa early morning 4 AM. I had called up to check on my application, and to my surprise the last uploaded document was not present on the application. CO was surprised as well, and continued to check on mails for receipt of document. Once she had the document she confirmed the same, and asked me to hang up as she would not be able to give Grant on Phone . Hanged up on call, got personal mail form Officer stating she has granted, and rest mails followed 

Special thanks to VRS for inventing "First call of the day". and as he says... its all about timing 

Glad to be part of this forum.... thanks to one and all...


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi All,
> 
> M glad to let you all know that i have been granted Visa early morning 4 AM. I had called up to check on my application, and to my surprise the last uploaded document was not present on the application. CO was surprised as well, and continued to check on mails for receipt of document. Once she had the document she confirmed the same, and asked me to hang up as she would not be able to give Grant on Phone . Hanged up on call, got personal mail form Officer stating she has granted, and rest mails followed
> 
> Special thanks to VRS for inventing "First call of the day". and as he says... its all about timing
> 
> Glad to be part of this forum.... thanks to one and all...


Congratulations mate.


----------



## gallant9

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi All,
> 
> M glad to let you all know that i have been granted Visa early morning 4 AM. I had called up to check on my application, and to my surprise the last uploaded document was not present on the application. CO was surprised as well, and continued to check on mails for receipt of document. Once she had the document she confirmed the same, and asked me to hang up as she would not be able to give Grant on Phone . Hanged up on call, got personal mail form Officer stating she has granted, and rest mails followed
> 
> Special thanks to VRS for inventing "First call of the day". and as he says... its all about timing
> 
> Glad to be part of this forum.... thanks to one and all...


You mean to say your Singapore PCC was not visible to the CO ? But the other day you mentioned that someone confirmed when you had called in the afternoon during the friendly chat. If so, it really seems to be the timing. I am eagerly waiting for mine and uploaded my PTE score on 11th, also confirmed it on 17th. Oh dear !


----------



## Ravikrishna

*Sending PTE Score*

Hi All,

I have lodged my visa for 189(Analyst Programmer) on 28th Jan 2015. I have been trying to upload all the documents beforehand. I have a quick question on how to submit the PTE scores. What i did was scanned a color copy of the online result, and attached it together with my other documents in immi account. But just wondering, should i be sending the result through PTE website? If so, how can we select the DIBP as a recipient on the sending list? 
Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## Auzidreamer

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi All,
> 
> M glad to let you all know that i have been granted Visa early morning 4 AM. I had called up to check on my application, and to my surprise the last uploaded document was not present on the application. CO was surprised as well, and continued to check on mails for receipt of document. Once she had the document she confirmed the same, and asked me to hang up as she would not be able to give Grant on Phone . Hanged up on call, got personal mail form Officer stating she has granted, and rest mails followed
> 
> Special thanks to VRS for inventing "First call of the day". and as he says... its all about timing
> 
> Glad to be part of this forum.... thanks to one and all...



Congratz Ravi...Enjoy the great moments..:second:


----------



## Auzidreamer

NMCHD said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Congrats to all who have received their golden mails. Have a great life in OZ guys..
> 
> Had a few queries-
> 
> 1) Went for the medicals on 17th Feb. How long does the panel doctor take to upload the medicals with DIBP.
> 
> 2) Planning to upload docs this Sunday. I have got black and white photocopies of Docs and will get them notarized and upload color scans of the notarized copies. Will this suffice?
> 
> 3) Is PCC to be scanned in original?
> 
> 4) Out of my total work exp of 10 years, 3 years and 3 months period is the one which is relevant to my nominated occupation. Should I upload employment related docs only for the company wherein I have worked in my nominated occupation or for the entire work exp of 10 years.
> 
> 5) I am not claiming any points for my spouse skills, should I upload her educational docs?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


Hi
1.It depends on the hospital/Doctor.Anyway approximate timing is 3/5 days.
2.Its better to obtain colour photocopies b4 get them cerified.
3.Get a colour copy ,certify it and then scan.
4.Docs related to the claiming period is sufficient
5.Not required,but you need to upload docs for functional English for her.

Hope these would help
Rgds


----------



## aditi7777

XINGSINGH said:


> Aditi why you are looking for state sponsorship. Software Engineer is under 189 code. What's your point breakup



Thanks for replying XINGSINGH.

I know, I have 55 points this is why I am relying on state sponsorship otherwise I would have applied for 189.


I am just wondering if anyone has received 190 invitation in FEB with 60 points.

Please advise. And Congrats for your visa

Thank you


----------



## gallant9

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my visa for 189(Analyst Programmer) on 28th Jan 2015. I have been trying to upload all the documents beforehand. I have a quick question on how to submit the PTE scores. What i did was scanned a color copy of the online result, and attached it together with my other documents in immi account. But just wondering, should i be sending the result through PTE website? If so, how can we select the DIBP as a recipient on the sending list?
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Ravi


To send PTE score, kindly do the following:

1. Log on to Pearson Language Tests with your user id and password
2. Click “ Send Scores “
3. Type DIBP in the field marked “ Institution / Organisation / Dept. / School “
4. Tick the box next to DIBP when it appears in the list
5. Click “Next” and confirm


----------



## jyothi318

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi All,
> 
> M glad to let you all know that i have been granted Visa early morning 4 AM. I had called up to check on my application, and to my surprise the last uploaded document was not present on the application. CO was surprised as well, and continued to check on mails for receipt of document. Once she had the document she confirmed the same, and asked me to hang up as she would not be able to give Grant on Phone . Hanged up on call, got personal mail form Officer stating she has granted, and rest mails followed
> 
> Special thanks to VRS for inventing "First call of the day". and as he says... its all about timing
> 
> Glad to be part of this forum.... thanks to one and all...


Congrats Ravi..!!! All the very best for all your future endeavors in the new land..


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Thanks for your wishes...



Pradeep Reddy said:


> Congratulations mate.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Thanks a lot for your wishes Jyothi... Wish you a fast grant as well 



jyothi318 said:


> Congrats Ravi..!!! All the very best for all your future endeavors in the new land..


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Thanks a lot Auzidreamer for your wishes.. 



Auzidreamer said:


> Congratz Ravi...Enjoy the great moments..:second:


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hi Gallant,
The other day when i had called, i believe other CO had checked mails and confirmed then and there without checking the application. So today when i called, CO was checking application for the document. Also to note i had uploaded the document in IMMI account before mailing it to them. 
In this case timing helped as the CO was starting her day, and after my call she started off with my case itself.. this part helps for faster grant. 



gallant9 said:


> You mean to say your Singapore PCC was not visible to the CO ? But the other day you mentioned that someone confirmed when you had called in the afternoon during the friendly chat. If so, it really seems to be the timing. I am eagerly waiting for mine and uploaded my PTE score on 11th, also confirmed it on 17th. Oh dear !


----------



## NMCHD

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi All,
> 
> M glad to let you all know that i have been granted Visa early morning 4 AM. I had called up to check on my application, and to my surprise the last uploaded document was not present on the application. CO was surprised as well, and continued to check on mails for receipt of document. Once she had the document she confirmed the same, and asked me to hang up as she would not be able to give Grant on Phone . Hanged up on call, got personal mail form Officer stating she has granted, and rest mails followed
> 
> Special thanks to VRS for inventing "First call of the day". and as he says... its all about timing
> 
> Glad to be part of this forum.... thanks to one and all...


Congrats Ravi..enjoy the weekend..


----------



## Sri9

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi Gallant,
> The other day when i had called, i believe other CO had checked mails and confirmed then and there without checking the application. So today when i called, CO was checking application for the document. Also to note i had uploaded the document in IMMI account before mailing it to them.
> In this case timing helped as the CO was starting her day, and after my call she started off with my case itself.. this part helps for faster grant.


Congrats Ravi. Best Wishes

Cheers,
Sri


----------



## sagarvb

Ravi_Pune said:


> Tried your trick. No luck for me though.


No luck you mean they didn't pick your calls, or no actions after calls? 

I see 20-feb as grant.. so congrats.


----------



## gallant9

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi Gallant,
> The other day when i had called, i believe other CO had checked mails and confirmed then and there without checking the application. So today when i called, CO was checking application for the document. Also to note i had uploaded the document in IMMI account before mailing it to them.
> In this case timing helped as the CO was starting her day, and after my call she started off with my case itself.. this part helps for faster grant.


Thanks Ravi, Could you confirm if you spoke to the same CO who contacted you for the docs. Did you asked the name or was an anonymous person ?


----------



## hymon_grg

Hi everyone I applied for 189 on 8th december and still the co has not been allocated yet. I see the grant date has reached 19th dec. Should I just wait for co to be allocated or should I call immigration?


----------



## HarishInOz

*Regarding Spouse English*

Friends,

My wife is not able to get the required score in any of the English tests as her medium of study is Kannada, hence I can't get the waiver for her by showing the education in English medium.

Now, I decided to pay the second installment. 
I would be happy to if anyone had a similar situation and had to pay the second installment, let me know how this works. 

Will this delay the process in granting the visa for me and my family?

any comments will be very helpful.

Regards...


----------



## HarishInOz

hymon_grg said:


> Hi everyone I applied for 189 on 8th december and still the co has not been allocated yet. I see the grant date has reached 19th dec. Should I just wait for co to be allocated or should I call immigration?


Hi, as you are in Australia I think you can call them and check if any document is missing or pending from your side.


----------



## vrpshj

*Child birth date mismatch visa 189 15 dec 2014 applicant*

Dear all,

I am facing a issue with my child's birth date on visa application and his passport. But now my visa is been granted a couple of days back. I m unable to track his grant details thro VEVO since i applied thro agent and now his office is closed due to public holidays in Singapore.I am very much confused if his details were corrected or is there any possibility to correct the details before our first entry to Australia.Pls advise.Quite urgent.

His actual Birthdate : 17 May
His application shows : 14 May


----------



## hymon_grg

HarishInOz said:


> Hi, as you are in Australia I think you can call them and check if any document is missing or pending from your side.


thanks for replying. can you tell me if there is a different number for these enquiry or should i just call the immigration number? i am calling immi number and i am the 22nd caller on line and i've been waiting like 20 min.


----------



## gallant9

hymon_grg said:


> thanks for replying. can you tell me if there is a different number for these enquiry or should i just call the immigration number? i am calling immi number and i am the 22nd caller on line and i've been waiting like 20 min.


You should call the immi number and select option 2 - those who have lodged an application but no CO contact yet.


----------



## JonDoe

hymon_grg said:


> Hi everyone I applied for 189 on 8th december and still the co has not been allocated yet. I see the grant date has reached 19th dec. Should I just wait for co to be allocated or should I call immigration?




When did you receive the visa invite ?


----------



## hymon_grg

JonDoe said:


> When did you receive the visa invite ?


I got invitation at 5th of Dec.


----------



## hymon_grg

gallant9 said:


> You should call the immi number and select option 2 - those who have lodged an application but no CO contact yet.[/QUOT
> 
> when i presssed number 2 it says it's for the citizenship.


----------



## gallant9

hymon_grg said:


> gallant9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should call the immi number and select option 2 - those who have lodged an application but no CO contact yet.[/QUOT
> 
> when i presssed number 2 it says it's for the citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly try the following number:
> 
> +611300364613
Click to expand...


----------



## hymon_grg

gallant9 said:


> hymon_grg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly try the following number:
> 
> +611300364613
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the number. i called immigration and i was told that it's been allocated to the team so will have to wait until they contact me.
Click to expand...


----------



## NMCHD

NMCHD said:


> Hi Auzidreamer
> 
> Going by this post I recollect that I did not give info regarding my SSC and HSC in education background, step 12 while lodging visa application. I gave details of only my bachelors for which i have claimed points. The reason for doing so is that the explanation for this section said that u need to enter details of all Tertiary education. I guess that should be fine?
> 
> Rgds


Hi All

Request a revert on this.

Thanks..


----------



## BretSavage

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi All,
> 
> M glad to let you all know that i have been granted Visa early morning 4 AM. I had called up to check on my application, and to my surprise the last uploaded document was not present on the application. CO was surprised as well, and continued to check on mails for receipt of document. Once she had the document she confirmed the same, and asked me to hang up as she would not be able to give Grant on Phone . Hanged up on call, got personal mail form Officer stating she has granted, and rest mails followed
> 
> Special thanks to VRS for inventing "First call of the day". and as he says... its all about timing
> 
> Glad to be part of this forum.... thanks to one and all...


Congratz Ravi & all the best..


----------



## Raviinc

Congrats Ravi. All the best.


----------



## chubbymaggie

Pooh said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!
> Just want to know few things.........
> 1. Did you get pregnant after lodging the visa?
> 2.And did you inform the DIBP about it?
> 3. Did it delay your visa grant ?( please update your signature)
> 4.Were you not pregnant when you did your medical?



Thanks 

Here are my answers:

>>1. Did you get pregnant after lodging the visa?
Yes, I lodged the application in June 2014 and confirmed my pregnancy in Oct 2014

>>2.And did you inform the DIBP about it?
Yes, I informed DIBP roughly after 3 months (just to make sure as my Dr suggested me to wait until 3 months to double confirm it). I submitted form 1022 (Notification of Changes in Circumstances) on 25/12/2014

>> Did it delay your visa grant ?( please update your signature)
I don't think so. 
Visa Lodged (60 points, 261313): 16-june-2014 (all docs front-loaded except pcc (Singapore)), CO assigned:27 Aug 2014 (asked for SG PCC ). PCC (Singapore) submitted: 28-12-2014
I purposely delayed the application process due to my pregnancy and had a long thought on whether I really want to migrate to Aussie  finally, made the decision to go ahead with my application.
Point to note: CO just gave me 1 month to submit the PCC, but, I requested her to extend it for at-least 2-3 months and she agreed.

So, effectively, I submitted all my documents by 28-12-2014 and got the grant on 17-feb-2015. I don't think pregnancy had any effect on the decision making process (This is just my observation).

>>4.Were you not pregnant when you did your medical?
Luckily, I did my medicals in June 2014 (before my pregnancy).

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

Not many visas given out today as well, I wonder whats wrong at the immi since 16th... Id like to think that they are giving out visas for ppl who arent on the tracker.


----------



## Raviinc

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Not many visas given out today as well, I wonder whats wrong at the immi since 16th... Id like to think that they are giving out visas for ppl who arent on the tracker.


You're right that's could be the reason.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Nope, the chances that you end up with officer who is handling your case is very rare. When you call the officer who attends the call, checks for notes made by earlier Co and then accordingly works on your case. So nothing to worry on, just call and explain the case give the required information. And they would help you with resolution. 




gallant9 said:


> Thanks Ravi, Could you confirm if you spoke to the same CO who contacted you for the docs. Did you asked the name or was an anonymous person ?


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Thanks a lot for your wishes. 



NMCHD said:


> Congrats Ravi..enjoy the weekend..


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Thanks Sri for your wishes. 




Sri9 said:


> Congrats Ravi. Best Wishes
> 
> Cheers,
> Sri


----------



## Mohit Hasija

*Received Direct Grant today...*

I wish to inform all that i have received a direct grant letter for SI 189 visa today at 7.20 IST.
I want to thank all the members of the group especially the active members of the group who have increased my awareness about various aspects of the visa.

Once again i am thanful to everyone who posted their views on the forum.They may be addressing a specific guy in their replies but they have helped many more by posting their views on the forum.

BTW, i just had a dream last night that I had been contacted by my CO and she informed me that your visa has been granted..In the morning when I woke up, i got the grant mail...What a co-incidence...


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hey Sagar, I did call them again... N it worked for me second time. 



sagarvb said:


> No luck you mean they didn't pick your calls, or no actions after calls?
> 
> I see 20-feb as grant.. so congrats.


----------



## Archanasetty1717

Mohit Hasija said:


> I wish to inform all that i have received a direct grant letter for SI 189 visa today at 7.20 IST.
> I want to thank all the members of the group especially the active members of the group who have increased my awareness about various aspects of the visa.
> 
> Once again i am thanful to everyone who posted their views on the forum.They may be addressing a specific guy in their replies but they have helped many more by posting their views on the forum.
> 
> BTW, i just had a dream last night that I had been contacted by my CO and she informed me that your visa has been granted..In the morning when I woke up, i got the grant mail...What a co-incidence...


Congrats Mohit & Ravi on grants.


----------



## Mohit Hasija

Thanx archanasetty1717...


----------



## chubbymaggie

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Not many visas given out today as well, I wonder whats wrong at the immi since 16th... Id like to think that they are giving out visas for ppl who arent on the tracker.


That may be true. In fact, I got to know about this forum/tracker after getting my Visa.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ravi_Pune said:


> Thanks a lot for your wishes.


Ravi Congrats brother. Where are you going


----------



## BretSavage

Mohit Hasija said:


> I wish to inform all that i have received a direct grant letter for SI 189 visa today at 7.20 IST.
> I want to thank all the members of the group especially the active members of the group who have increased my awareness about various aspects of the visa.
> 
> Once again i am thanful to everyone who posted their views on the forum.They may be addressing a specific guy in their replies but they have helped many more by posting their views on the forum.
> 
> BTW, i just had a dream last night that I had been contacted by my CO and she informed me that your visa has been granted..In the morning when I woke up, i got the grant mail...What a co-incidence...


Congratz Mohit & All the best.


----------



## Pooh

*heyyy*



chubbymaggie said:


> Thanks
> 
> Here are my answers:
> 
> >>1. Did you get pregnant after lodging the visa?
> Yes, I lodged the application in June 2014 and confirmed my pregnancy in Oct 2014
> 
> >>2.And did you inform the DIBP about it?
> Yes, I informed DIBP roughly after 3 months (just to make sure as my Dr suggested me to wait until 3 months to double confirm it). I submitted form 1022 (Notification of Changes in Circumstances) on 25/12/2014
> 
> >> Did it delay your visa grant ?( please update your signature)
> I don't think so.
> Visa Lodged (60 points, 261313): 16-june-2014 (all docs front-loaded except pcc (Singapore)), CO assigned:27 Aug 2014 (asked for SG PCC ). PCC (Singapore) submitted: 28-12-2014
> I purposely delayed the application process due to my pregnancy and had a long thought on whether I really want to migrate to Aussie  finally, made the decision to go ahead with my application.
> Point to note: CO just gave me 1 month to submit the PCC, but, I requested her to extend it for at-least 2-3 months and she agreed.
> 
> So, effectively, I submitted all my documents by 28-12-2014 and got the grant on 17-feb-2015. I don't think pregnancy had any effect on the decision making process (This is just my observation).
> 
> >>4.Were you not pregnant when you did your medical?
> Luckily, I did my medicals in June 2014 (before my pregnancy).
> 
> Hope this helps you.


THANKS!!THANKS!! THANKS!!

this helps me a lot to clear some of my doubts..........all best for your new life in Aus and double congratulations for the grant and for the baby!!!reggers::clap2:


----------



## BretSavage

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Not many visas given out today as well, I wonder whats wrong at the immi since 16th... Id like to think that they are giving out visas for ppl who arent on the tracker.


There are only hand full of people on tracker, there are thousands other who apply as well.....


----------



## BretSavage

NMCHD said:


> Hi Auzidreamer
> 
> Going by this post I recollect that I did not give info regarding my SSC and HSC in education background, step 12 while lodging visa application. I gave details of only my bachelors for which i have claimed points. The reason for doing so is that the explanation for this section said that u need to enter details of all Tertiary education. I guess that should be fine?
> 
> Rgds


It's fine but there is no harm in giving details or attaching your HSC & SSC documents even now, you can if you wish to.


----------



## rannair

*Got 189 Visa Grant Today*

Dear Forum Members

Today me and my wife got direct Grants for 189 VISA.:second:Had lodged VISA application on December 17th 2014.

Regards
Ranjeet


----------



## Pooh

*hi*



;6482425 said:


> Hi All,*Ravi_Pune*
> 
> M glad to let you all know that i have been granted Visa early morning 4 AM. I had called up to check on my application, and to my surprise the last uploaded document was not present on the application. CO was surprised as well, and continued to check on mails for receipt of document. Once she had the document she confirmed the same, and asked me to hang up as she would not be able to give Grant on Phone . Hanged up on call, got personal mail form Officer stating she has granted, and rest mails followed
> 
> Special thanks to VRS for inventing "First call of the day". and as he says... its all about timing
> 
> Glad to be part of this forum.... thanks to one and all...


*Congratulations Ravi_Pune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Glad to see that people who were in the earlier"261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts EOI Tracking" forum getting their grants!! Just remember how we waited for our invitations.
I see most of them getting their grants quickly.... :grouphug:

Since I lodged mine on 21st Jan.......Still I've to wait for some time......


----------



## timeoff

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi All,
> 
> M glad to let you all know that i have been granted Visa early morning 4 AM. I had called up to check on my application, and to my surprise the last uploaded document was not present on the application. CO was surprised as well, and continued to check on mails for receipt of document. Once she had the document she confirmed the same, and asked me to hang up as she would not be able to give Grant on Phone . Hanged up on call, got personal mail form Officer stating she has granted, and rest mails followed
> 
> Special thanks to VRS for inventing "First call of the day". and as he says... its all about timing
> 
> Glad to be part of this forum.... thanks to one and all...


Congrats Ravi_Pune for the great news. I have front loaded all documents except Hong Kong PCC. It requires a referral letter from CO as the PCC will send to IMMI directly. The processing time will take 4 weeks. In order to save time, I just wonder can I apply Hong Kong PCC now with an acknowledgement letter, 189 visa checklist and payment invoice? Are all the above documents give sufficient details for Hong Kong Police to know where to send my PCC report to IMMI?
Your comments is highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Singapore too had similar condition. But recently they were accepting the application for PCC by considering payment receipts, application form, and Immigration website checklist. This was found by some members who are currently in Singapore. In your case You can call authorities and check or alternatively ask your friend (if any) in Hk to get the information and also suggest process updated in Singapore. Who knows it might just click. 

All the best for your application. 



timeoff said:


> Congrats Ravi_Pune for the great news. I have front loaded all documents except Hong Kong PCC. It requires a referral letter from CO as the PCC will send to IMMI directly. The processing time will take 4 weeks. In order to save time, I just wonder can I apply Hong Kong PCC now with an acknowledgement letter, 189 visa checklist and payment invoice? Are all the above documents give sufficient details for Hong Kong Police to know where to send my PCC report to IMMI?
> Your comments is highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Yes Pooh, it was complete 5 months wait period before we received invites and now 70 odd days for grant. But hell of a journey. Enjoyed all moments and ppl in here helped a lot to hold nerves.

All the best for your application. Hope u get speedy grant. 




Pooh said:


> *Congratulations Ravi_Pune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> Glad to see that people who were in the earlier"261111-261112 ICT Business and System analysts EOI Tracking" forum getting their grants!! Just remember how we waited for our invitations.
> I see most of them getting their grants quickly.... :grouphug:
> 
> Since I lodged mine on 21st Jan.......Still I've to wait for some time......


----------



## Ravi_Pune

For now sydney.. Yet to book tickets. But would alter if any interviews get scheduled. :fingerscrossed:

What about you bro??! 



XINGSINGH said:


> Ravi Congrats brother. Where are you going


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Congrats and all the best for further steps. 




Mohit Hasija said:


> I wish to inform all that i have received a direct grant letter for SI 189 visa today at 7.20 IST.
> I want to thank all the members of the group especially the active members of the group who have increased my awareness about various aspects of the visa.
> 
> Once again i am thanful to everyone who posted their views on the forum.They may be addressing a specific guy in their replies but they have helped many more by posting their views on the forum.
> 
> BTW, i just had a dream last night that I had been contacted by my CO and she informed me that your visa has been granted..In the morning when I woke up, i got the grant mail...What a co-incidence...


----------



## XINGSINGH

rannair said:


> Dear Forum Members
> 
> Today me and my wife got direct Grants for 189 VISA.:second:Had lodged VISA application on December 17th 2014.
> 
> Regards
> Ranjeet


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

Ravi_Pune said:


> For now sydney.. Yet to book tickets. But would alter if any interviews get scheduled. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> What about you bro??!


Same


----------



## XINGSINGH

Mohit Hasija said:


> I wish to inform all that i have received a direct grant letter for SI 189 visa today at 7.20 IST.
> I want to thank all the members of the group especially the active members of the group who have increased my awareness about various aspects of the visa.
> 
> Once again i am thanful to everyone who posted their views on the forum.They may be addressing a specific guy in their replies but they have helped many more by posting their views on the forum.
> 
> BTW, i just had a dream last night that I had been contacted by my CO and she informed me that your visa has been granted..In the morning when I woke up, i got the grant mail...What a co-incidence...


Congrats


----------



## ykr

*VISA Granted!!*

Dear Friends!!

I am delighted to you inform you that my family and myself have been granted 189 Visa (direct grant) today at 5:42AM :first:
Timeline: 4 months.
Jumping with joy!! 

=================================================
--> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
--> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
--> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - Band 8.5; L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
--> Points - 70
--> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
--> Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14
--> Application Lodged - 17-Dec-14
--> PCC Uploaded - 12-Feb-15
--> Medicals Uploaded - 16-Feb-15
--> CO Allotted - Direct Grant
--> Grant - 20-Feb-15


----------



## jigarpatel

Dear Shivakumar,

In my ACS assessment letter, It has mentioned that following employment after July 2008 is considered to work at appropriate skill level:

Dates: 05/08 - 02/10 (1yrs 9mths)
Position: XXX
Employer: XXX
Country: India

As per my above employment record, I was working till Feb 2010. 

Can I claim this employment points while filling my EOI?

Requesting advice on this at earliest.


----------



## Siriish

I got a mail from CO asking me regarding my wife's medium of instruction letter and they haven't asked about FBI clearance letter eventhough I stayed in US for more than 4 years. Is this fine?


----------



## BRam111

Hi All,

I want to share that I got 7 in IELTs, now I got 65 points.

Ram


----------



## asialanka

BRam111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to share that I got 7 in IELTs, now I got 65 points.
> 
> Ram


Great!!!

Good Luck for the next steps


----------



## rannair

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


Thanks XingSingh


----------



## JonDoe

Guys they touched 19 Dec 2014 people on Monday since then they have not proceeded further. They are still processing the older ones. In the beginning of the week I felt they were reaching a a less than 60 day processing cycle. It is still stuck at 19 Dec Max though. 

Between yesterday and today they have just given 2-3 grants in the day. Wondering whats slowing them up???


----------



## BretSavage

Siriish said:


> I got a mail from CO asking me regarding my wife's medium of instruction letter and they haven't asked about FBI clearance letter eventhough I stayed in US for more than 4 years. Is this fine?


If they haven't asked, don't worry about it, somebody else also got grant without FBI clearance, just provide the medium certificate and you will be fine.


----------



## BretSavage

ykr said:


> Dear Friends!!
> 
> I am delighted to you inform you that my family and myself have been granted 189 Visa (direct grant) today at 5:42AM :first:
> Timeline: 4 months.
> Jumping with joy!!
> 
> =================================================
> --> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> --> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
> --> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - Band 8.5; L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
> --> Points - 70
> --> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
> --> Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14
> --> Application Lodged - 17-Dec-14
> --> PCC Uploaded - 12-Feb-15
> --> Medicals Uploaded - 16-Feb-15
> --> CO Allotted - Direct Grant
> --> Grant - 20-Feb-15



Congratz ykr and all the best.


----------



## Deep439

On monday i think they will touch ppl with 20-21 dec lodgement date

| Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


----------



## Deep439

ykr said:


> Dear Friends!!
> 
> I am delighted to you inform you that my family and myself have been granted 189 Visa (direct grant) today at 5:42AM :first:
> Timeline: 4 months.
> Jumping with joy!!
> 
> =================================================
> --> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> --> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
> --> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - Band 8.5; L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
> --> Points - 70
> --> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
> --> Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14
> --> Application Lodged - 17-Dec-14
> --> PCC Uploaded - 12-Feb-15
> --> Medicals Uploaded - 16-Feb-15
> --> CO Allotted - Direct Grant
> --> Grant - 20-Feb-15


Congrats bro...

| Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


----------



## Mohit Hasija

Ravi_Pune said:


> Congrats and all the best for further steps.


Thanks ravi and congrates to you too...Hope to see you in Australia..


----------



## tiffyinky

Hi all,

I have just lodged my 189 today. 

I have 2 pending visa applications. 485 and 189. 

Could anyone please advise me on what to do? 

Please reply. Thank you.


----------



## Mohit Hasija

BretSavage said:


> Congratz Mohit & All the best.


Thanx BretSavage...thank you for your wishes..


----------



## vrpshj

*URGENT, Incorrect DOB on my child visa*

Dear all,

I am facing a issue with my child's birth date on visa application and his passport. But now my visa is been granted a couple of days back. I m unable to track his grant details thro VEVO since i applied thro agent and now his office is closed due to public holidays in Singapore.I am very much confused if his details were corrected or is there any possibility to correct the details before our first entry to Australia.Pls advise.Quite urgent.

His actual Birthdate : 17 May
His application shows : 14 May


----------



## XINGSINGH

Deep439 said:


> Congrats bro...
> 
> | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


Hold your nerves deep you may listen from co by tuesday


----------



## sivakumar s s

imranhassan852 said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> Finally, I have got the Grant letter today. FED is 26-Jun-15.
> 
> I would like thank all of you for sharing valuable information here. Especially those, who replied to the querries and played pivotal role in the process. I believe, no agent is required when we have such great people sharing info here at this platform.
> 
> I will be pleased to help any one if I could.
> 
> All the best for those who are awaiting final decision.


Many many hearty congratulations imran,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hi All,
> 
> M glad to let you all know that i have been granted Visa early morning 4 AM. I had called up to check on my application, and to my surprise the last uploaded document was not present on the application. CO was surprised as well, and continued to check on mails for receipt of document. Once she had the document she confirmed the same, and asked me to hang up as she would not be able to give Grant on Phone . Hanged up on call, got personal mail form Officer stating she has granted, and rest mails followed
> 
> Special thanks to VRS for inventing "First call of the day". and as he says... its all about timing
> 
> Glad to be part of this forum.... thanks to one and all...


Many many hearty congratulations Ravi,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

aditi7777 said:


> Thanks for replying XINGSINGH.
> 
> I know, I have 55 points this is why I am relying on state sponsorship otherwise I would have applied for 189.
> 
> 
> I am just wondering if anyone has received 190 invitation in FEB with 60 points.
> 
> Please advise. And Congrats for your visa
> 
> Thank you


Hi Aditi,

*190 invitation is not like 189 with 60 or 65 points.....*


The moment your state approves the SS, Immediately you will get 5 points to sum up to 60 points, so will Get INVITE.

Here even some have 75 points in hand but whenever, they got 5 points from SS then Invite will trigger from skill select


----------



## sivakumar s s

vrpshj said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am facing a issue with my child's birth date on visa application and his passport. But now my visa is been granted a couple of days back. I m unable to track his grant details thro VEVO since i applied thro agent and now his office is closed due to public holidays in Singapore.I am very much confused if his details were corrected or is there any possibility to correct the details before our first entry to Australia.Pls advise.Quite urgent.
> 
> His actual Birthdate : 17 May
> His application shows : 14 May



Check VEVO online:

Visa Entitlement Verification Online

and click your own visa details with vevo button

use ur TRN or GRANT number to find your status....


----------



## jyothi318

jigarpatel said:


> Dear Shivakumar,
> 
> In my ACS assessment letter, It has mentioned that following employment after July 2008 is considered to work at appropriate skill level:
> 
> Dates: 05/08 - 02/10 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: India
> 
> As per my above employment record, I was working till Feb 2010.
> 
> Can I claim this employment points while filling my EOI?
> 
> Requesting advice on this at earliest.


To claim points for experience you would require a min of 3 yrs of experience. Following is the points breakup:

3-5yrs -> 5points
5-7yrs -> 10 points
8+ yrs -> 15 points

As you have less than 3 yrs of recognized experience relevant to your skill I am afraid you would not receive any points for this.


----------



## skksundar

Hi All,

Am about to fill the medical declaration for my Mother. She had a surgery for tuberculosis about 29 - 29 years back. However, i have submitted mine and selected 'No' for the question "Have you ever been in contact with the person at work or home who is known to have tuberculosis" instead of "Yes".

Can i submit form 1023 for providing incorrect details here? Is it accepted for mistake in the medical declaration?


----------



## sivakumar s s

NMCHD said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Congrats to all who have received their golden mails. Have a great life in OZ guys..
> 
> Had a few queries-
> 
> 1) Went for the medicals on 17th Feb. How long does the panel doctor take to upload the medicals with DIBP. *Panel doctor will do physical assessment only. Other tests will undergo by various staff. Overall time will take 2-3 hours including registration
> Clinic will take 1 or 2 days to upload the results in their Eclient application with DIBP.
> *
> 
> 2) Planning to upload docs this Sunday. I have got black and white photocopies of Docs and will get them notarized and upload color scans of the notarized copies. Will this suffice?
> *Logic is simple, No need to take notarized copy for all docs.
> 
> 1. Upload directly if is coloured one.
> 2. Get notarized, scan and upload if it is black & white (means xerox/photo copy)
> 
> *
> 
> 3) Is PCC to be scanned in original? *YES*
> 
> 4) Out of my total work exp of 10 years, 3 years and 3 months period is the one which is relevant to my nominated occupation. Should I upload employment related docs only for the company wherein I have worked in my nominated occupation or for the entire work exp of 10 years.
> 
> *Though it is not mandatory to upload not relevant employment experience, But it is better to upload. Result=> stronger your case. *
> 
> 5) I am not claiming any points for my spouse skills, should I upload her educational docs?
> 
> Thanks in advance..*Yes you have to upload, all the available educational and employment documents. Result=> stronger your case. *


Please find it bold green font


----------



## sivakumar s s

Mohit Hasija said:


> I wish to inform all that i have received a direct grant letter for SI 189 visa today at 7.20 IST.
> I want to thank all the members of the group especially the active members of the group who have increased my awareness about various aspects of the visa.
> 
> Once again i am thanful to everyone who posted their views on the forum.They may be addressing a specific guy in their replies but they have helped many more by posting their views on the forum.
> 
> BTW, i just had a dream last night that I had been contacted by my CO and she informed me that your visa has been granted..In the morning when I woke up, i got the grant mail...What a co-incidence...


Many many hearty congratulations Mohit ,
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

rannair said:


> Dear Forum Members
> 
> Today me and my wife got direct Grants for 189 VISA.:second:Had lodged VISA application on December 17th 2014.
> 
> Regards
> Ranjeet


Many many hearty congratulations Ranjeet,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## jyothi318

Hi Siva

Could you please validate and respond to the documents checklist I messaged you. Based on your confirmation I will upload my documents to the IMMI site.


----------



## sivakumar s s

jigarpatel said:


> Dear Shivakumar,
> 
> In my ACS assessment letter, It has mentioned that following employment after July 2008 is considered to work at appropriate skill level:
> 
> Dates: 05/08 - 02/10 (1yrs 9mths)
> Position: XXX
> Employer: XXX
> Country: India
> 
> As per my above employment record, I was working till Feb 2010.
> 
> Can I claim this employment points while filling my EOI?
> 
> Requesting advice on this at earliest.


Need at least 3 years to claim 5 points....

However, mark this as RELEVANT in EOI but try to get 60 points in some other means....


----------



## sivakumar s s

Many many hearty congratulations ykr,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:



ykr said:


> Dear Friends!!
> 
> I am delighted to you inform you that my family and myself have been granted 189 Visa (direct grant) today at 5:42AM :first:
> Timeline: 4 months.
> Jumping with joy!!
> 
> =================================================
> --> ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> --> ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014
> --> IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - Band 8.5; L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5
> --> Points - 70
> --> EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014
> --> Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14
> --> Application Lodged - 17-Dec-14
> --> PCC Uploaded - 12-Feb-15
> --> Medicals Uploaded - 16-Feb-15
> --> CO Allotted - Direct Grant
> --> Grant - 20-Feb-15


----------



## sivakumar s s

Siriish said:


> I got a mail from CO asking me regarding my wife's medium of instruction letter and they haven't asked about FBI clearance letter even though I stayed in US for more than 4 years. Is this fine?


You may be lucky......this time...... But not sure about while applying citizenship.......Wonder how they missed it. Have you submitted the form 80

But in opinion, you could have wait for FBI PCC and then submit the same to DIBP.

*Submit what ever docs, CO has asked....now*

But dont be happy with this: sometime three CO will look into each case. 

I too wish you speedy grant.. Be happy once got grant.....


----------



## sivakumar s s

BRam111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to share that I got 7 in IELTs, now I got 65 points.
> 
> Ram


Great buddy,

Many many hearty congratulations ,

Won the bronze :third:

Enjoy the joyful moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

vrpshj said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am facing a issue with my child's birth date on visa application and his passport. But now my visa is been granted a couple of days back. I m unable to track his grant details thro VEVO since i applied thro agent and now his office is closed due to public holidays in Singapore.I am very much confused if his details were corrected or is there any possibility to correct the details before our first entry to Australia.Pls advise.Quite urgent.
> 
> His actual Birthdate : 17 May
> His application shows : 14 May


What is in the Passport?


----------



## skksundar

skksundar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Am about to fill the medical declaration for my Mother. She had a surgery for tuberculosis about 29 - 29 years back. However, i have submitted mine and selected 'No' for the question "Have you ever been in contact with the person at work or home who is known to have tuberculosis" instead of "Yes".
> 
> Can i submit form 1023 for providing incorrect details here? Is it accepted for mistake in the medical declaration?


Can somebody throw light on this? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Siva
> 
> Could you please validate and respond to the documents checklist I messaged you. Based on your confirmation I will upload my documents to the IMMI site.




THough, I opened your PM first, bit busy in replying other PM's as yours is a long query....Def it needs time...

Multi- tasking dear........

Checking several threads and this thread..........

working on it.....Reply you shortly........


----------



## jyothi318

ok..  Thanks a ton..


----------



## rannair

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations Ranjeet,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thank you Sivakumar for you wishes


----------



## sivakumar s s

jyothi318 said:


> ok..  Thanks a ton..


Replied it just now, Please check your PM


----------



## Lord Raven

I live in Saudi Arabia, there are no taxes. I can only goto the bank and get statement for entire 2 years of my foreign employnment. I have my salary mentioned on contract letter. Would these two documents be enough proof?

Thanks, I got your point clearly this time. I am doing this, get color copies, attest them, scan them in color and upload.

Another thing is, my wife's name was changed after we got married. Do I need to give a proof of name change or not? I am not claiming point for her skills. Her IELTS TRF and Passport biodata page, the only two documents that I will be submitting for her, both have same name (her new name) on them. But the marriage certificate has the old name. Tell me, if yes, how to submit proof of name change?




JonDoe said:


> In case you have bank statements accompanies with tax returns this would help. In case there is a statement your employer provides annually as to how much tax they have cut, you can produce that too. Because all the CO wants to be sure is you have in reality been working for your employer.
> 
> I feel if attestation is simple please get it done. It is safer to upload attested documents from a time to process perspective. In case you don't mind risking a time delayed grant then upload the documents as whats simple and if the CO asks then you can get it attested and uploaded.


----------



## vrpshj

sivakumar s s said:


> What is in the Passport?


Hi Sivakumar,

Thanks for your reply

In my son's passport his DOB is 17 May 2011 which is correct.

But in the visa application it has been reflected as 14 May 2011. we applied thro agent on 15 Dec 2014. We got our visa on 19 Feb 2015. As I am the primary applicant I am able to check my status only in VEVO. I could not get my agent now as there is public holiday in Singapore currently.


----------



## sivakumar s s

vrpshj said:


> Hi Sivakumar,
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> In my son's passport his DOB is 17 May 2011 which is correct.
> 
> But in the visa application it has been reflected as 14 May 2011. we applied thro agent on 15 Dec 2014. We got our visa on 19 Feb 2015. As I am the primary applicant I am able to check my status only in VEVO. I could not get my agent now as there is public holiday in Singapore currently.


This is how we guys are really messing up with those Idiotic agents....

Cant him check this properly before submitting VISA application.

Did he gave a copy of VISA application before submitting it. Have you check this VERY CRITICAL INFORMATION in the visa application.


But still no worry, Hope this form will solve your purpose:

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf


----------



## vrpshj

Actually, the agent gave us 1st draft which contains correct info and after some correction he gave us 2nd draft in which the date is changed and we also have not noticed. The form 929 is only for the changes in address or new passport details and it not having any option for DOB.

One thing, CO won't check any of the dependent info? Because, the only document we submitted for my son is passport and birth certificate. And also, I wanted to know, the visa contains the info we submitted on application or the details from our passport.


----------



## talexpat

Hi all,

Congratulations everyone who got grants. Ma sha Allah, the process is now quite speedy both for non-HR and HR applicants.

BTW when can I expect a grant? 

I mean after how long do the COs look at the requested documents they have received and respond? :eyebrows:


----------



## ykr

BretSavage said:


> Congratz ykr and all the best.


Thank you for your wishes BretSavage!

==================================
ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst) | ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014 | IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - Band 8.5; L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 | Points - 70 | EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014 | Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14 | Application Lodged - 17-Dec-14 |PCC Uploaded - 12-Feb-15 | Medicals Uploaded - 16-Feb-15 | CO Allotted - Direct Grant |Grant - 20-Feb-15


----------



## ykr

Deep439 said:


> Congrats bro...
> 
> | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | IELTS - L7 R7 W7 S7 : 12/11/13 | SA Applied-25/2/14 | SA +ve : 6/6/14 | EOI(189-60 pts) :15/12/2014 | Invite : 19/12/2014 | Visa Lodged : 21/12/2014 | PCC : 29/12/14 & 6/1/15 | Meds : 5/1/2015 | CO/Grant : ??


Thanks for your wishes Deep439 !

Your grant should be in your mailbox early next week 

==============================
ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst) | ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014 | IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - Band 8.5; L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 | Points - 70 | EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014 | Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14 | Application Lodged - 17-Dec-14 |PCC Uploaded - 12-Feb-15 | Medicals Uploaded - 16-Feb-15 | CO Allotted - Direct Grant |Grant - 20-Feb-15


----------



## ykr

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations ykr,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thanks a lot for your wishes sivakumar ! You really are revered on this forum 

=====================================
ANZSCO 261112 (Systems Analyst) | ACS - Submitted - 20 Oct 2014, Successful Result - 24 Oct 2014 | IELTS Result 31 Oct 2014 - Band 8.5; L 9.0 R 8.5 W 7.0 S 8.5 | Points - 70 | EOI - Submitted - 08-Nov-2014 | Skill Select Invitation Received - 14-Nov-14 | Application Lodged - 17-Dec-14 |PCC Uploaded - 12-Feb-15 | Medicals Uploaded - 16-Feb-15 | CO Allotted - Direct Grant |Grant - 20-Feb-15


----------



## nicemathan

Probably many might have done it. Thought it may help the newbies.

Finally after roaming around for forex travel card, done with it.

Got it from BLR MG road branch. ICICI Single currency forex travel card and paid the fee.

In-case, if anyone is facing issues in getting a travel card. Here are some of the tips:

1) Don't hesitate to open an account with ICICI/HDFC/Axis bank.
2) Then get internet banking enabled.
3) Add new account to your payee list preferably NEFT/RGTS, it takes 24 hours cooling period to get activated.
4) For NEFT the upper limit is 15L per day
5) Do a trail transfer using IMPS to the new account and then transfer the remaining fee amount to the new account. *Or* you could drop in a cheque while opening the account the bank guys will help you. It is not necessary to inform them that you are going to use the card for online VISA payment. Say them that you will travel in few weeks from now. 
6) Fill-in all application for forex card and ask them to book a deal. Select personal or leisure travel purpose. Just passport is enough xerox of it and originals, along with address proof if possible. Bargain for some reduction in exchange rate.
7) Once the money is loaded to forex card, you will get message regarding the same.
8) Post which check the forex welcome kit and enable ECOM option
9) I am not sure of HDFC/Axis, but most likely it might be the same like ICICI. Use the link provided in *Online/e-Commerce Transaction* section and login.
10) After logging in, click on *E-COM* section link from right hand side.
11) Then click on *Activate for 24 hours online transaction* (radio button) Then from drop down menu select *activate* and enter entire amount loaded in the card in limit section (text bar)
12) After doing this your card will be enabled for online transaction.
13) Login to your IMMI account, check all your application details and click submit. Your application will be locked. (No further changes can be made)
14) Enter the card details. Name will not be there in the card, (don't panic) enter your name if you had applied for the forex card, if not the name of the person who had applied for the card. Follow basic steps like any other online payment.
15) You are through.

I hope it helps.


----------



## NMCHD

BretSavage said:


> It's fine but there is no harm in giving details or attaching your HSC & SSC documents even now, you can if you wish to.


Thanks Bret..i will give details of ssc and hsc in form 80, and will upload scans also.


----------



## NMCHD

sivakumar s s said:


> Please find it bold green font


Thanks Siva..


----------



## arora23

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations arora,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thank you so much!!


----------



## arora23

BretSavage said:


> Congratz & All the Best.
> 
> Plz update tracker.


Thanks man 

Updated the tracker for reference.


----------



## sivakumar s s

vrpshj said:


> Actually, the agent gave us 1st draft which contains correct info and after some correction he gave us 2nd draft in which the date is changed and we also have not noticed. The form 929 is only for the changes in address or new passport details and it not having any option for DOB.
> 
> One thing, CO won't check any of the dependent info? Because, the only document we submitted for my son is passport and birth certificate. And also, I wanted to know, the visa contains the info we submitted on application or the details from our passport.



You said this form 929 is not suitable for your case:
If it doesn't suits,,,,,, then have to contact DIBP...

Get ready with your answer to DIBP, why you have missed this critical information.


moreover, CO wont have time to cross verify the DOB in passport & ur visa application. They will check the docs and its authenticity & validity........


Sole responsibility is you and your agent.......In visa application itself, they mentioned at several times, *Check the critical information*


----------



## sivakumar s s

talexpat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congratulations everyone who got grants. Ma sha Allah, the process is now quite speedy both for non-HR and HR applicants.
> 
> BTW when can I expect a grant?
> 
> I mean after how long do the COs look at the requested documents they have received and respond? :eyebrows:


contact them on monday early morning.....

Wish u a speedy grant.....


----------



## talexpat

sivakumar s s said:


> contact them on monday early morning.....
> 
> Wish u a speedy grant.....


Thanks Siva.

Do you mean I should give CO the magical "morning call" but I am using agent. I believe they will not listen to me directly...


----------



## sivakumar s s

talexpat said:


> Thanks Siva.
> 
> Do you mean I should give CO the magical "morning call" but I am using agent. I believe they will not listen to me directly...


Yes dear

The same magical morning call will help.

Two things 
1. CO will be in fresh mind 
2. No waiting hours.....

Though you have processed through the agent, *lets try your luck * and use some creamy words....
Just say it seems My agent is on vacation and bit curious whether my docs are fine. If possible would spare some time for me & it could be grateful........

Also get some words from VRS/ XIngSing / Ravi_Pune......

All the best


----------



## NMCHD

sivakumar s s said:


> Please find it bold green font


Hi Sivakumar

Another small query regarding docs upload. Can ID documents like PAN card, Aadhar card and Passport also be directly scanned and uploaded or should I get them photocopied and then notarized.

Thanks..


----------



## talexpat

sivakumar s s said:


> Yes dear
> 
> The same magical morning call will help.
> 
> Two things
> 1. CO will be in fresh mind
> 2. No waiting hours.....
> 
> Though you have processed through the agent, *lets try your luck * and use some creamy words....
> Just say it seems My agent is on vacation and bit curious whether my docs are fine. If possible would spare some time for me & it could be grateful........
> 
> Also get some words from VRS/ XIngSing / Ravi_Pune......
> 
> All the best


Lots of thanks..dude.

BUT if somehow agent got to know about this proactive approach, he can SCREW up anything keeping in mind that he told me to discontinue my ImmiAccount. :spit:

Also, I have seen one Pakistani forum member (Soft Eng) here receiving 189 visa grant on 19th when he sent requested docs on 13th Feb and to the same team, Adelaide Team 4. 

So lets keep *all *fingers crossed and hope I am the next one to be reviewed from CO allocated cases on Monday. :juggle:


----------



## amromalkawi

Hi all,

Thanx a lot for sharing such info ...it is very useful for us who are going to lodge 189 visa.. I am preparing my docs to upload and I would appreciate any help to clarify a number of concerns:
1- I did PTE-A ..do I have to attach result report along the docs list.
2- is it mandatory to fill form 80 ? I checked it and find it quite long and need lots of info to be filled .
3-is form 80 mandatory. do I have to list my two months stay in USA and two weeks in Austria ?? What if I did not mention these info ..will DIAC be able to know that I was there? 
4- has anyone asked by DIAC to provide a proof of adress in the country of residence ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sevnik0202

amromalkawi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanx a lot for sharing such info ...it is very useful for us who are going to lodge 189 visa.. I am preparing my docs to upload and I would appreciate any help to clarify a number of concerns:
> 1- I did PTE-A ..do I have to attach result report along the docs list.
> 2- is it mandatory to fill form 80 ? I checked it and find it quite long and need lots of info to be filled .
> 3-is form 80 mandatory. do I have to list my two months stay in USA and two weeks in Austria ?? What if I did not mention these info ..will DIAC be able to know that I was there?
> 4- has anyone asked by DIAC to provide a proof of adress in the country of residence ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Yes
2. Its better to fill it beforehand, in most cases CO will ask for it.
3. Yes, if you don't mention ur stay and DIBP comes to know it then you'll be in trouble.
4. Not Sure, Bank Statements, ID Proof, PCC will all have you address I suppose.


----------



## sevnik0202

talexpat said:


> Thanks Siva.
> 
> Do you mean I should give CO the magical "morning call" but I am using agent. I believe they will not listen to me directly...


I also used an agent and called the CO team directly. Got the desired information


----------



## sevnik0202

NMCHD said:


> Hi Sivakumar
> 
> Another small query regarding docs upload. Can ID documents like PAN card, Aadhar card and Passport also be directly scanned and uploaded or should I get them photocopied and then notarized.
> 
> Thanks..


Coloured scans will do.


----------



## amromalkawi

Thnx sevnik for ur reply. Appreciated.


----------



## NMCHD

sevnik0202 said:


> Coloured scans will do.


Thanks Sevnik..


----------



## BRam111

Hi All,

I submitted my EOI with 65 points yesterday(20-Feb-2015) for 261312, thanks for the IELTs 7 point score. I can see only 1768 posts remaining for 2613 occupation. Is that good enough chance for me to get invitation in next round(27-Feb-2015)? I am just curious at this point.

Ram


----------



## AustraliaHunt

Hello All, I have submitted my docs for visa application and now waiting for CO allotment. I have urgent doubts related to PCC. presently I am living in a rented house with my spouse in a different city and we both addresses of our hometown. We are living here for last 3 years. Can I get our PCC done on my rented house? I have contacted the DC office and they said they can do it in a week,if I apply PCC from DC office but if I apply from passport regional office then the verification will be done at both address and it may get delayed Pls advice


----------



## newyearboy

Dear Fellows,

I have applied on 20th-Nov 2013 for 189 visa and I have submitted my PCC in July 2013 , Medicals in Oct 2013 as per the instructions of my Case officer/visa officer. I also have been contact by Team 13 and different CO/Visa officers multiple times for some more information which I had provided them in time.

Recently a new CO from Team 33 has contacted me and asked again for PCC, Form-80,FORM-1221 and Resume. Is it really normal process? Anybody else is in the same situation or faced the same? What do you guys think as I am already in my 15th month after applying the visa.

Please guide.

Thanks.


----------



## BretSavage

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hello All, I have submitted my docs for visa application and now waiting for CO allotment. I have urgent doubts related to PCC. presently I am living in a rented house with my spouse in a different city and we both addresses of our hometown. We are living here for last 3 years. Can I get our PCC done on my rented house? I have contacted the DC office and they said they can do it in a week,if I apply PCC from DC office but if I apply from passport regional office then the verification will be done at both address and it may get delayed Pls advice


PCC is valid from PSK only not from DC office, so get it done even if takes time.


----------



## BretSavage

BRam111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 65 points yesterday(20-Feb-2015) for 261312, thanks for the IELTs 7 point score. I can see only 1768 posts remaining for 2613 occupation. Is that good enough chance for me to get invitation in next round(27-Feb-2015)? I am just curious at this point.
> 
> Ram


Yes with 65points you have fair chances of invite in next round(27Feb)


----------



## BretSavage

newyearboy said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I have applied on 20th-Nov 2013 for 189 visa and I have submitted my PCC in July 2013 , Medicals in Oct 2013 as per the instructions of my Case officer/visa officer. I also have been contact by Team 13 and different CO/Visa officers multiple times for some more information which I had provided them in time.
> 
> Recently a new CO from Team 33 has contacted me and asked again for PCC, Form-80,FORM-1221 and Resume. Is it really normal process? Anybody else is in the same situation or faced the same? What do you guys think as I am already in my 15th month after applying the visa.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes its a normal process and some times CO ask for additional documents. Due to external checks in few cases visa process gets delayed, its completely normal.

Resubmit the documents asked by CO and hopefully you will get the grant fairly soon.

All the best.


----------



## amromalkawi

Hi all,
in EOI I have listed all work experiences both relevant and non-relevant ...I know that when applying to 189 visa I should upload all docs of reference letter,pay slips, tax return for relevant work but what about non-relevant work :should I upload any document related to non-relevant work which is not skilled work and does not count in my points claim ...appreciate your reply


----------



## BRam111

*IELTS Cambridge 7,8,9 books in A4 printouts*

Hi All, 

I got IELTS Cambridge 7,8,9 books in A4 printouts whihc I used for my IELTs exam. I do not need them any more so planning to give them for free. They got some notes with pencil on but very usable for practice purposes. Please message me if any one is intrested to get them. You need to pick them from CBD College street. 

Ram


----------



## rannair

amromalkawi said:


> Hi all,
> in EOI I have listed all work experiences both relevant and non-relevant ...I know that when applying to 189 visa I should upload all docs of reference letter,pay slips, tax return for relevant work but what about non-relevant work :should I upload any document related to non-relevant work which is not skilled work and does not count in my points claim ...appreciate your reply


Hi amromalkawi
You can upload document related to non relevant work no harm in that,but for the skilled period try to provide as much documents as possible to support your claim.

Regards
Ranjeet


----------



## XINGSINGH

amromalkawi said:


> Hi all,
> in EOI I have listed all work experiences both relevant and non-relevant ...I know that when applying to 189 visa I should upload all docs of reference letter,pay slips, tax return for relevant work but what about non-relevant work :should I upload any document related to non-relevant work which is not skilled work and does not count in my points claim ...appreciate your reply


Yes provide maximum documents. Even unrelevant experience also. It will make your case strong


----------



## amromalkawi

Thnx alot Ranjeet and Xingsingh..


----------



## krish82

BRam111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got IELTS Cambridge 7,8,9 books in A4 printouts whihc I used for my IELTs exam. I do not need them any more so planning to give them for free. They got some notes with pencil on but very usable for practice purposes. Please message me if any one is intrested to get them. You need to pick them from CBD College street.
> 
> Ram


Hi,
Hi CBD mean where it's located.


----------



## cmfarhan

Hi eveyone,

I have few question i hope someone can answer my queries.
1) form 80 n 1221 there is a question where I will be staying once I land in Australia? I don't know which city i will be landing in the end.
Do i need to mention hotel names?

2) As CO asked me to provide additional documents so am i support to email him and upload the docs in immiaccount as well.


----------



## cmfarhan

Another question related to course in form 122


----------



## amromalkawi

Hi all again,

I was reading my ACS assesment paper and I noticed that my name in the paper contain two names (first and family) where in my passport I have the full name contain 4 names(first,second,third,family)....now in the EOI there is a field for family name and a field for given names ..my question is shall I fill the given name field with all (first,second,third) ...or make it just like the one in ACS assesment document with only (first)??....I know this might be silly question but Im worried that this might cause me problems with visa application.

Thank you.


----------



## BRam111

in Sydney. Should have mentioned it.



krish82 said:


> Hi,
> Hi CBD mean where it's located.


----------



## anjvrf

HI! I have a question in filling up an EOI, I have indicated in the work experience as follows:

Legal Officer I/Legal Officer III
NEDA Office
April 2008-present


I had an invite, when I am filling up the invitation I noticed that I should have put it in different rows the Legal Officer I -Legal Officer III, for example:

Legal Officer III
Neda Office
August 2012-present

Legal Officer II
Neda Office
April 2010-August 2012

Legal Officer I
Neda Office
April 2008-April 2010

Should I detailed it already in the visa application, would it have an effect on my visa application if I detailed it? Thanks.


----------



## jack.whick

*Australian Tax on Foreign Income*

Hello! I have a question regarding taxes on foreign income. 

*My Situation*
I have a property overseas from which I get rental income. I also have a small business investment from which I get a monthly stipend. I am not taxed on these incomes as they originate in a country where there is no concept of income tax. In the hope I get my 189 this year (already started the process) I will visit Australia for a week to validate the PR visa. However, I intend to move permanently to Australia with my family only in two years time. 

*My Question*
From what date am I liable for tax on my foreign income? 
1. The date I first visit Australia? (as I am a Permanent Resident who wishes to migrate to Australia)
2. The date I actually move to Australia, set up my tax file number, get an apartment, send my kid to school, etc? 

Would appreciate any advice from others in the same situation as well!


----------



## JonDoe

*PCC for short travels. Is it necessary?*

For short travels upto 3 months, in the past 10 years, do we need to provide PCC?


----------



## jack.whick

JonDoe said:


> For short travels upto 3 months, in the past 10 years, do we need to provide PCC?


Nope. Only if you have spent a total of 12 months or longer in any country.


----------



## Auzidreamer

amromalkawi said:


> Hi all again,
> 
> I was reading my ACS assesment paper and I noticed that my name in the paper contain two names (first and family) where in my passport I have the full name contain 4 names(first,second,third,family)....now in the EOI there is a field for family name and a field for given names ..my question is shall I fill the given name field with all (first,second,third) ...or make it just like the one in ACS assesment document with only (first)??....I know this might be silly question but Im worried that this might cause me problems with visa application.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi
For the EOI ,put the name in your passport.Also when u fill the visa application ,after receiving an invitation use the name in your passport.

But make sure the 02 names in the ACS assessment is the same 2 names (no spelling errors) as in the passport.

Good luck.


----------



## Auzidreamer

amromalkawi said:


> Hi all,
> in EOI I have listed all work experiences both relevant and non-relevant ...I know that when applying to 189 visa I should upload all docs of reference letter,pay slips, tax return for relevant work but what about non-relevant work :should I upload any document related to non-relevant work which is not skilled work and does not count in my points claim ...appreciate your reply


Hi 
No u don't have to.You can just mention the non relevant work experience in the EOI ,but not required to upload any documents.
Basically you inform the dept wut u did during this period.


----------



## amromalkawi

Thanx a million for your response Auzidreamer....

Best regards


----------



## Archanasetty1717

jack.whick said:


> Hello! I have a question regarding taxes on foreign income.
> 
> *My Situation*
> I have a property overseas from which I get rental income. I also have a small business investment from which I get a monthly stipend. I am not taxed on these incomes as they originate in a country where there is no concept of income tax. In the hope I get my 189 this year (already started the process) I will visit Australia for a week to validate the PR visa. However, I intend to move permanently to Australia with my family only in two years time.
> 
> *My Question*
> From what date am I liable for tax on my foreign income?
> 1. The date I first visit Australia? (as I am a Permanent Resident who wishes to migrate to Australia)
> 2. The date I actually move to Australia, set up my tax file number, get an apartment, send my kid to school, etc?
> 
> Would appreciate any advice from others in the same situation as well!


Probably the below should help you with some answer:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/...to-Australia/Moving-to-Australia-permanently/

Also best is to contact an Immigration Lawyer in Australia for concrete information.


----------



## expat.ict

When we recieve email from CO asking additional info such as form 1221 and resume so we have to reply to the same email with same subject and just attached the required documents???

Also do we need to upload the same documents in the online immi account as well??


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

All the best to those expecting grants tomorrow


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys,

I live in Saudi Arabia, there are no taxes here. I don't have salary slips for the jobs I am doing here. I can only go to the bank and get statement for entire 2 years of my foreign employment. I have my salary mentioned on contract letter as well. Would these two documents be enough proof? Bank Statement and Contract Letter?

Another thing is, my wife's name was changed after we got married. I am not claiming points for her skills. Her IELTS TRF and Passport biodata page, the only two documents that I will be submitting in her case, both have same name printed (her new name) on them. But the marriage certificate has the old name. Do I need to give a proof of name change or not? Tell me, if yes, how to submit proof of name change?

Thanks!


----------



## sagarvb

thanks to the innovative idea... Called dibp to check if the documents are received and after 10 mins got the grant. special thanks to VRS and Ravi_Pune.

as for my mood.. I thought I will be happier but right now I am emotion less. Will be travelling to watch Worldcup semi finals and finals using this visa now


----------



## XINGSINGH

sagarvb said:


> thanks to the innovative idea... Called dibp to check if the documents are received and after 10 mins got the grant. special thanks to VRS and Ravi_Pune.
> 
> as for my mood.. I thought I will be happier but right now I am emotion less. Will be travelling to watch Worldcup semi finals and finals using this visa now


Congrats


----------



## Auzidreamer

expat.ict said:


> When we recieve email from CO asking additional info such as form 1221 and resume so we have to reply to the same email with same subject and just attached the required documents???
> 
> Also do we need to upload the same documents in the online immi account as well??


Hi 
Reply to the CO s email address.

At the same time upload the docs to the immiAcc.

Good luck


----------



## Auzidreamer

Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I live in Saudi Arabia, there are no taxes here. I don't have salary slips for the jobs I am doing here. I can only go to the bank and get statement for entire 2 years of my foreign employment. I have my salary mentioned on contract letter as well. Would these two documents be enough proof? Bank Statement and Contract Letter?
> 
> Another thing is, my wife's name was changed after we got married. I am not claiming points for her skills. Her IELTS TRF and Passport biodata page, the only two documents that I will be submitting in her case, both have same name printed (her new name) on them. But the marriage certificate has the old name. Do I need to give a proof of name change or not? Tell me, if yes, how to submit proof of name change?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi

1.If there is no tax ,then its better to inform that to the CO if a co is allocated. Salary slips or are required for the assessment ,If you don't have obtain a salary certificate from the employer for the period ur claiming points.

2.If the name differs compared to passport biodata page ,u will have to provide evidence of name change. An affidavit from a lawyer might fulfill the requirement in addition to the docs u have related to name change.

Good luck


----------



## deeparashmin

sagarvb said:


> thanks to the innovative idea... Called dibp to check if the documents are received and after 10 mins got the grant. special thanks to VRS and Ravi_Pune.
> 
> as for my mood.. I thought I will be happier but right now I am emotion less. Will be travelling to watch Worldcup semi finals and finals using this visa now


Congratulations


----------



## Auzidreamer

sagarvb said:


> thanks to the innovative idea... Called dibp to check if the documents are received and after 10 mins got the grant. special thanks to VRS and Ravi_Pune.
> 
> as for my mood.. I thought I will be happier but right now I am emotion less. Will be travelling to watch Worldcup semi finals and finals using this visa now


Congratz..Enjoy the great moments..:second:


----------



## expat.ict

Auzidreamer said:


> Hi
> Reply to the CO s email address.
> 
> At the same time upload the docs to the immiAcc.
> 
> Good luck


I did not receive the email from CO personal email id, it was from general gsm.brisbane id.

I have replied on the same email and also uploaded on the online immi account


----------



## BretSavage

sagarvb said:


> thanks to the innovative idea... Called dibp to check if the documents are received and after 10 mins got the grant. special thanks to VRS and Ravi_Pune.
> 
> as for my mood.. I thought I will be happier but right now I am emotion less. Will be travelling to watch Worldcup semi finals and finals using this visa now


Congrtz Sagarvb & All the best..


----------



## expat.ict

sagarvb said:


> thanks to the innovative idea... Called dibp to check if the documents are received and after 10 mins got the grant. special thanks to VRS and Ravi_Pune.
> 
> as for my mood.. I thought I will be happier but right now I am emotion less. Will be travelling to watch Worldcup semi finals and finals using this visa now




congrats!!


----------



## firoz85

Hi All ,

I lodged the EOI in JAN claiming 65 points assuming 10 points for 5 years work experience and got invite in Feb. My EA Assessment (result came in Dec 2014) has only 4.5 years bu that was assessed till only May 2014. I can show 5 years work experience on the same job that EA assessed me on. Will I face any issues with that part for overclaiming ? 

Appreciate your kind response.

Thanks and Best Regards
Firoz


----------



## asialanka

JonDoe said:


> For short travels upto 3 months, in the past 10 years, do we need to provide PCC?


No need

U need a PCC only if the cumulative stay reached 12 months or above in a foreign country over the past 10 years


----------



## JonDoe

Saw that 4 people got grants today in the tracker. Only one person of 24 Dec 2014. The rest are before the 19 Dec 2014 range.

Wonder whats the order of processing if not strictly following the lodgement date.


----------



## pinkinoko

sagarvb said:


> thanks to the innovative idea... Called dibp to check if the documents are received and after 10 mins got the grant. special thanks to VRS and Ravi_Pune.
> 
> as for my mood.. I thought I will be happier but right now I am emotion less. Will be travelling to watch Worldcup semi finals and finals using this visa now


I'm so happy and proud of you my friend!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally


----------



## ahsan_abbas

I received my grant today. I have updated my signature to reflect the same.

Thanks a lot to all of you specially Siva. You are of great help.

And kudos to this fantastic forum. It is of great help for all aspiring migrants. :second:


----------



## ven343

sagarvb said:


> thanks to the innovative idea... Called dibp to check if the documents are received and after 10 mins got the grant. special thanks to VRS and Ravi_Pune.
> 
> as for my mood.. I thought I will be happier but right now I am emotion less. Will be travelling to watch Worldcup semi finals and finals using this visa now


Congrats,,sagarvb,,,

have a best future in OZ,,


----------



## ven343

ahsan_abbas said:


> i received my grant today. I have updated my signature to reflect the same.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you specially siva. You are of great help.
> 
> And kudos to this fantastic forum. It is of great help for all aspiring migrants. :second:


congrats,, ahsan_abbas,,
have a best future in aus,,


----------



## deeparashmin

ahsan_abbas said:


> I received my grant today. I have updated my signature to reflect the same.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you specially Siva. You are of great help.
> 
> And kudos to this fantastic forum. It is of great help for all aspiring migrants. :second:


Congrats for the grant and all the very best for your new phase


----------



## mehul.dalki

Finally, Vetasses status changed to completed..............

Keeping fingers crossed for the outcome,

Please suggest, How much time will it gets to update the outcome???? 

regards,

Mehul


----------



## Pooh

*hi*



ahsan_abbas said:


> I received my grant today. I have updated my signature to reflect the same.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you specially Siva. You are of great help.
> 
> And kudos to this fantastic forum. It is of great help for all aspiring migrants. :second:


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

just a one question,did the CO ask for the bank statements of your current employment or previous ones? Are these apart from payslips?
Just in case to get them and be ready.


----------



## Raviinc

6 grants on the tracker that's great. I hope they keep up the tempo. But I found they have jumped to 24 dec. I wonder what's the pattern of picking the application.


----------



## evangelist

deeparashmin said:


> Congrats for the grant and all the very best for your new phase


hi- you seem to have got invite within just 2-3 weeks of EOI lodgement. Could you specify what occupation code you are from?


----------



## Raviinc

7 grants today and a 28 dec guy has got a grant. So we can expect it anytime now.


----------



## Raviinc

28 dec grant in 57 days. Early timelines are emerging and that's good news.


----------



## myboat

Congrats to all who had their grant today... 7 is very impressive.. unfortunately none for 190. I hope there would be more tomorrow include for 190.
Wish you all the best...shalom


----------



## Raviinc

Another grant 29 dec in 56 days!!


----------



## ahsan_abbas

Well, I have been employed in the same company since 2008. This is also my first job after graduation.

I have submitted bank statement from 2008 till 2009. And then pay slips for few months of 2010-2014.

CO asked for bank statements for the period 2010-2014. I provided the same.

Yup the CO asked for bank statement apart from pay slips. In my opinion, if possible, provide both, the bank statement and pay slips.



Pooh said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
> 
> just a one question,did the CO ask for the bank statements of your current employment or previous ones? Are these apart from payslips?
> Just in case to get them and be ready.


----------



## ahsan_abbas

Everyone, thanks a lot for all these wishes. :juggle:


----------



## Pooh

ahsan_abbas said:


> Well, I have been employed in the same company since 2008. This is also my first job after graduation.
> 
> I have submitted bank statement from 2008 till 2009. And then pay slips for few months of 2010-2014.
> 
> CO asked for bank statements for the period 2010-2014. I provided the same.
> 
> Yup the CO asked for bank statement apart from pay slips. In my opinion, if possible, provide both, the bank statement and pay slips.


okayyy...thanks for the information!! I will do so.


----------



## deeparashmin

evangelist said:


> hi- you seem to have got invite within just 2-3 weeks of EOI lodgement. Could you specify what occupation code you are from?


Code is 261111 - ICT Business Analyst


----------



## Raviinc

10 grants. Things are speeding up I should say!


----------



## BRam111

Hi All,

How should we provide bank statements? Should we filter by the salary and take a PDF or should we include all the transactions?

Ram


----------



## asialanka

BRam111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How should we provide bank statements? Should we filter by the salary and take a PDF or should we include all the transactions?
> 
> Ram


Print the whole doc, highlight the salary payments and color scan. 

If the pages are too many then get a sample showing at least 6 months for each year

Even filtering ONLY THE salary payments would be fine but make sure the print outs contain Bank details like the name, address, contact numbers (If not, get signed each page by the bank or by a lawyer)


----------



## BretSavage

ahsan_abbas said:


> I received my grant today. I have updated my signature to reflect the same.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you specially Siva. You are of great help.
> 
> And kudos to this fantastic forum. It is of great help for all aspiring migrants. :second:


Congratz Ahsan Abbas & all the best..


----------



## BretSavage

BRam111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How should we provide bank statements? Should we filter by the salary and take a PDF or should we include all the transactions?
> 
> Ram


Its not cumpolsary...if you have tax dcuments, payslips & letter of employer that will be sufficient....CO may or may not ask for this...if he does you can filter it by salary only..


----------



## BretSavage

10 Grants (7 Direct)- 189
1 CO Allocation

Good day at office


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

BretSavage said:


> 10 Grants (7 Direct)- 189
> 1 CO Allocation
> 
> Good day at office


Yeah indeed


----------



## Nish_P

Raviinc said:


> 7 grants today and a 28 dec guy has got a grant. So we can expect it anytime now.


Hi - I am a tad curious to know who updates the tracker and based on info from where. My entry was updated as direct grant. I got an email from the CO today asking to provide medical reports. I have finished my tests and I believe the result will e posted via eMedical by 28-Feb. How is this classified as a direct grant ?


----------



## babajani

Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I live in Saudi Arabia, there are no taxes here. I don't have salary slips for the jobs I am doing here. I can only go to the bank and get statement for entire 2 years of my foreign employment. I have my salary mentioned on contract letter as well. Would these two documents be enough proof? Bank Statement and Contract Letter?
> 
> Another thing is, my wife's name was changed after we got married. I am not claiming points for her skills. Her IELTS TRF and Passport biodata page, the only two documents that I will be submitting in her case, both have same name printed (her new name) on them. But the marriage certificate has the old name. Do I need to give a proof of name change or not? Tell me, if yes, how to submit proof of name change?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello Dear

1. ITs better if you can get a salary certificate from your organization. Though the two documents you mentioned might be enough to proof your employment, its better to provide as much documentation as possible. 

2. If your wife's name was changed due to marriage i.e her last name is changed , you do not need to provide any evidence for name change. Your marriage certificate is itself a proof of name change.

Hope it helps


----------



## paisrikanth

Raviinc said:


> 10 grants. Things are speeding up I should say!


Hey Ravi.. How to check the tracker?


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

Nish_P said:


> Hi - I am a tad curious to know who updates the tracker and based on info from where. My entry was updated as direct grant. I got an email from the CO today asking to provide medical reports. I have finished my tests and I believe the result will e posted via eMedical by 28-Feb. How is this classified as a direct grant ?


Thats a good question, i was under the impression that the person who gets the grant updates it himself/herself.


----------



## BretSavage

Nish_P said:


> Hi - I am a tad curious to know who updates the tracker and based on info from where. My entry was updated as direct grant. I got an email from the CO today asking to provide medical reports. I have finished my tests and I believe the result will e posted via eMedical by 28-Feb. How is this classified as a direct grant ?


If you haven't received your grant then somebody has messed it up.

Once CO contact is made, its not a direct grant.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

BretSavage said:


> If you haven't received your grant then somebody has messed it up.
> 
> Once CO contact is made, its not a direct grant.


Yeah rite, the tracker is not trustworthy anymore


----------



## Nish_P

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Thats a good question, i was under the impression that the person who gets the grant updates it himself/herself.


I thought so too. I went in today to update the CO contact date and there it was. Marked in Green and it said "Direct Grant".


----------



## XINGSINGH

ahsan_abbas said:


> I received my grant today. I have updated my signature to reflect the same.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you specially Siva. You are of great help.
> 
> And kudos to this fantastic forum. It is of great help for all aspiring migrants. :second:


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

BRam111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> How should we provide bank statements? Should we filter by the salary and take a PDF or should we include all the transactions?
> 
> Ram


Yes give only salary credit entries


----------



## myboat

Nish_P said:


> Hi - I am a tad curious to know who updates the tracker and based on info from where. My entry was updated as direct grant. I got an email from the CO today asking to provide medical reports. I have finished my tests and I believe the result will e posted via eMedical by 28-Feb. How is this classified as a direct grant ?


Perhaps somebody without any ill motive might have mistakenly enter his/her details under your name. This is the only tracker we have and all other fora look up to it. Let therefore try and keep it integrity, which it has won over the years, and has been preserved by senior expat.
shalom


----------



## AustraliaHunt

Hi All,

Those who got the Visa or who are in queue for the golden mail.Please clear my doubt related to job verification.

What DIBP will check with my company related to my employment? will they ask about roles and responsibilities,which i mentioned in the letter head for reference letter.


----------



## ahsan_abbas

They may and may not. Most probably if you work in a blue chip company; chances are very slim for a direct call to employer. Otherwise, there are fair chances that DIBP may contact your employer.

Thanks.



AustraliaHunt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Those who got the Visa or who are in queue for the golden mail.Please clear my doubt related to job verification.
> 
> What DIBP will check with my company related to my employment? will they ask about roles and responsibilities,which i mentioned in the letter head for reference letter.


----------



## sivakumar s s

jack.whick said:


> Hello! I have a question regarding taxes on foreign income.
> 
> *My Situation*
> I have a property overseas from which I get rental income. I also have a small business investment from which I get a monthly stipend. I am not taxed on these incomes as they originate in a country where there is no concept of income tax. In the hope I get my 189 this year (already started the process) I will visit Australia for a week to validate the PR visa. However, I intend to move permanently to Australia with my family only in two years time.
> 
> *My Question*
> From what date am I liable for tax on my foreign income?
> 1. The date I first visit Australia? (as I am a Permanent Resident who wishes to migrate to Australia)
> 2. The date I actually move to Australia, set up my tax file number, get an apartment, send my kid to school, etc?
> 
> Would appreciate any advice from others in the same situation as well!


Dear Jack,

No taxes for overseas savings or funds while migrating to Oz.

But, If you keep that money at the overseas : No tax

But moving here is Oz.: Please check this for details

https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/...nsfers-from-foreign-super-funds/?anchor=H1#H1

Also for overseas properties
https://www.ato.gov.au/Individuals/...ting-overseas/?anchor=P1037_72266#P1037_72266


----------



## sivakumar s s

sagarvb said:


> thanks to the innovative idea... Called dibp to check if the documents are received and after 10 mins got the grant. special thanks to VRS and Ravi_Pune.
> 
> as for my mood.. I thought I will be happier but right now I am emotion less. Will be travelling to watch Worldcup semi finals and finals using this visa now


Many many hearty congratulations sagar,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

ahsan_abbas said:


> I received my grant today. I have updated my signature to reflect the same.
> 
> Thanks a lot to all of you specially Siva. You are of great help.
> 
> And kudos to this fantastic forum. It is of great help for all aspiring migrants. :second:


Many many hearty congratulations Ahsan Abbas

And my second wishes in this thread as well lane:,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments

Wish you have a bright and enchanting future in Oz..............
:cheer2:


----------



## AustraliaHunt

ahsan_abbas said:


> They may and may not. Most probably if you work in a blue chip company; chances are very slim for a direct call to employer. Otherwise, there are fair chances that DIBP may contact your employer.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Ahsan,

Thanks for your reply.

I work with IBM since 2008.I have given reference letter in IBM letterhead with HR Name,signature and number.I am confuse if they call then HR may not be able to answer related to roles and responsibilities however can confirm my employment and other things.

What questions they ask generally??


----------



## talexpat

Dear ALL,

I know this announcement is slightly late for today.

Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah.....

It was my visa grant day finally... 

Email arrived right 1.5 hrs before Adelaide's working hours end for today.

Another new thing told by my agent is that ESC have been ignored totally for new applicants and they will do it later on. DIBP can revoke its grant anytime later or while doing citizenship test. :boxing:

I thank all of the members here who supported me in this quest. And I have updated the trackers...


----------



## sivakumar s s

talexpat said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> I know this announcement is slightly late for today.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah.....
> 
> It was my visa grant day finally...
> 
> Email arrived right 1.5 hrs before Adelaide's working hours end for today.
> 
> Another new thing told by my agent is that ESC have been ignored totally for new applicants and they will do it later on. DIBP can revoke its grant anytime later or while doing citizenship test. :boxing:
> 
> I thank all of the members here who supported me in this quest. And I have updated the trackers...



Many many hearty congratulations talexpat,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2: What a big day for you dear......


----------



## sivakumar s s

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hi Ahsan,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I work with IBM since 2008.I have given reference letter in IBM letterhead with HR Name,signature and number.I am confuse if they call then HR may not be able to answer related to roles and responsibilities however can confirm my employment and other things.
> 
> What questions they ask generally??


Is this for VISA or skill assessment.


For VISA: All these are done by third party only. Very rare case for Indian applicant.

For Skill assessment: (ACS) Mostly they don't have much time to call. As you are from TOP tier company, hope they will not call.


----------



## Raviinc

Guys I want to inform you that I finally got the grant. It was a direct grant and thanks to everybody for all the help and pray that all of you get your grants early.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raviinc said:


> Guys I want to inform you that I finally got the grant. It was a direct grant and thanks to everybody for all the help and pray that all of you get your grants early.


Many many hearty congratulations Ravi,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## varun gupta

Hi Guys

I am looking to apply for Australia PR under 189.

My wife will be main applicant with me as second applicant.

I want to ask my passport is expiring in Feb 2016 so should I go for passport renewal before going for skill assessment for me

We need to get skill assessment done for both to get extra 5 points.

Please guide


----------



## imagine

Its better to get it done before applying.. Tatkal is a good option to get your passport renewal fast


----------



## varun gupta

Ok..thanks.

Also I have got married last september. My wife passport was issued before marriage. Should we go for new passport for her which will specify spouse name as we are going to apply with her as main applicant and myself as second applicant.

We already have marriage certificate issued from government. 

Thanks


----------



## BretSavage

talexpat said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> I know this announcement is slightly late for today.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah.....
> 
> It was my visa grant day finally...
> 
> Email arrived right 1.5 hrs before Adelaide's working hours end for today.
> 
> Another new thing told by my agent is that ESC have been ignored totally for new applicants and they will do it later on. DIBP can revoke its grant anytime later or while doing citizenship test. :boxing:
> 
> I thank all of the members here who supported me in this quest. And I have updated the trackers...


Congratz talexpat....all the best.


----------



## BretSavage

Raviinc said:


> Guys I want to inform you that I finally got the grant. It was a direct grant and thanks to everybody for all the help and pray that all of you get your grants early.


Congratz Ravi...all the best


----------



## BretSavage

varun gupta said:


> Ok..thanks.
> 
> Also I have got married last september. My wife passport was issued before marriage. Should we go for new passport for her which will specify spouse name as we are going to apply with her as main applicant and myself as second applicant.
> 
> We already have marriage certificate issued from government.
> 
> Thanks


If you are renewing your passport...its better to get her done as well as it only needs marriage certificate to add spouse name.


----------



## imagine

varun gupta said:


> Ok..thanks.
> 
> Also I have got married last september. My wife passport was issued before marriage. Should we go for new passport for her which will specify spouse name as we are going to apply with her as main applicant and myself as second applicant.
> 
> We already have marriage certificate issued from government.
> 
> Thanks


You should get her passport renewed as well.. and get your name added on her passport.. Thats required for PCC.. Same thing happened for so I had to get my husband's name added.. All the best!!!


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Sorry for late response... enjoy the moment and all the best for further steps... enjoy you match... 



sagarvb said:


> thanks to the innovative idea... Called dibp to check if the documents are received and after 10 mins got the grant. special thanks to VRS and Ravi_Pune.
> 
> as for my mood.. I thought I will be happier but right now I am emotion less. Will be travelling to watch Worldcup semi finals and finals using this visa now


----------



## vinugan

*Got the golden mail*

Hi guyz,

Today morning at 7:50 AM (Indian Standard Time) i got the grant mail from DIBP.

I have been a dormant viewer of happenings in this forum. I would like to thank everyone who has shared their experiences and those who have been instrumental in providing solutions.

Just like any other day, I was surfing the forum and the visa tracker as soon as i got up from bed. Before starting to office, by chance I was checking my email and found and email from IMMI on the grant. The timing of this email was completely out of the blue. I was estimating that I may get a call by max first week of march and all of a sudden a grant.
WOW, no words that could fill that silence. 

All the chats that happen in the forum have been my inspiration all these days. When ever someone gets a grant i feel elated. Today it has been my turn to give my acknowledgements to the forum.

Thanks everyone and all the best to guys who are anxiously waiting.

MY Timeline

EA assessment : 8th July 2014 - Mechanical Engineer
EOI submission : 2nd Dec 2014
Invite : 5th Dec 2014
Visa lodge: 24th Dec 2014
PCC : 8th Jan 2015
Medicals : 16th Jan 2015
Grant : 23rd Feb 2015 
Last day to land in Australia : 16th Jan 2016


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

vinugan said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> Today morning at 7:50 AM (Indian Standard Time) i got the grant mail from DIBP.
> 
> I have been a dormant viewer of happenings in this forum. I would like to thank everyone who has shared their experiences and those who have been instrumental in providing solutions.
> 
> Just like any other day, I was surfing the forum and the visa tracker as soon as i got up from bed. Before starting to office, by chance I was checking my email and found and email from IMMI on the grant. The timing of this email was completely out of the blue. I was estimating that I may get a call by max first week of march and all of a sudden a grant.
> WOW, no words that could fill that silence.
> 
> All the chats that happen in the forum have been my inspiration all these days. When ever someone gets a grant i feel elated. Today it has been my turn to give my acknowledgements to the forum.
> 
> Thanks everyone and all the best to guys who are anxiously waiting.
> 
> MY Timeline
> 
> EA assessment : 8th July 2014 - Mechanical Engineer
> EOI submission : 2nd Dec 2014
> Invite : 5th Dec 2014
> Visa lodge: 24th Dec 2014
> PCC : 8th Jan 2015
> Medicals : 16th Jan 2015
> Grant : 23rd Feb 2015
> Last day to land in Australia : 16th Jan 2016


Congratulations


----------



## Raviinc

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations Ravi,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thanks Siva.


----------



## Raviinc

BretSavage said:


> Congratz Ravi...all the best


Thanks Bret. All the best.


----------



## XINGSINGH

Raviinc said:


> Guys I want to inform you that I finally got the grant. It was a direct grant and thanks to everybody for all the help and pray that all of you get your grants early.


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

vinugan said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> Today morning at 7:50 AM (Indian Standard Time) i got the grant mail from DIBP.
> 
> I have been a dormant viewer of happenings in this forum. I would like to thank everyone who has shared their experiences and those who have been instrumental in providing solutions.
> 
> Just like any other day, I was surfing the forum and the visa tracker as soon as i got up from bed. Before starting to office, by chance I was checking my email and found and email from IMMI on the grant. The timing of this email was completely out of the blue. I was estimating that I may get a call by max first week of march and all of a sudden a grant.
> WOW, no words that could fill that silence.
> 
> All the chats that happen in the forum have been my inspiration all these days. When ever someone gets a grant i feel elated. Today it has been my turn to give my acknowledgements to the forum.
> 
> Thanks everyone and all the best to guys who are anxiously waiting.
> 
> MY Timeline
> 
> EA assessment : 8th July 2014 - Mechanical Engineer
> EOI submission : 2nd Dec 2014
> Invite : 5th Dec 2014
> Visa lodge: 24th Dec 2014
> PCC : 8th Jan 2015
> Medicals : 16th Jan 2015
> Grant : 23rd Feb 2015
> Last day to land in Australia : 16th Jan 2016


Congrats


----------



## Raviinc

Now that the dust has settled and excitement mellowed I want to thank all of you for the help and advise. I have been a member from the past seven months, more or less dormant. It was a long journey in a short period and now that first goal is scored its time to look at the other side of the wall to know whether it really is what we imagined. Wish you all the best and hope to catch at Oz sometime. Now that I am addicted to Expatforum will surely hang around the thread. Signing of for now.
Ravi
Visa grant 23-2-2015


----------



## Raviinc

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


Thanks Xingsingh


----------



## BretSavage

vinugan said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> Today morning at 7:50 AM (Indian Standard Time) i got the grant mail from DIBP.
> 
> I have been a dormant viewer of happenings in this forum. I would like to thank everyone who has shared their experiences and those who have been instrumental in providing solutions.
> 
> Just like any other day, I was surfing the forum and the visa tracker as soon as i got up from bed. Before starting to office, by chance I was checking my email and found and email from IMMI on the grant. The timing of this email was completely out of the blue. I was estimating that I may get a call by max first week of march and all of a sudden a grant.
> WOW, no words that could fill that silence.
> 
> All the chats that happen in the forum have been my inspiration all these days. When ever someone gets a grant i feel elated. Today it has been my turn to give my acknowledgements to the forum.
> 
> Thanks everyone and all the best to guys who are anxiously waiting.
> 
> MY Timeline
> 
> EA assessment : 8th July 2014 - Mechanical Engineer
> EOI submission : 2nd Dec 2014
> Invite : 5th Dec 2014
> Visa lodge: 24th Dec 2014
> PCC : 8th Jan 2015
> Medicals : 16th Jan 2015
> Grant : 23rd Feb 2015
> Last day to land in Australia : 16th Jan 2016


Congratz vinugan & all the best....


----------



## netrav

*reapply ACS*

Hello All,

This is on behalf of my friend
He is working from 2006 till date and has applied ACS and got ACS cleared
he worked as contracter from 2005 - 2006 and couldnt produce experience letter at the time of applying for ACS 
He is running short of 5 points in order to apply for EOI
luckily he could get his contract employment papers due to change in HR policies of the company
can he re-apply ACS application??
while applying with his id, it says already application submitted..
can we write to ACS authrities regarding the same, this 1 year experience would really turn his fate
kindly help

Thanks,
Netrav


----------



## gallant9

Got the Grant today !!!!!!!. Very very happy. Special thanks to VRS, Ravi_pune and others for their unconditional support. Proud to be part of this gang. 

Wish a speedy grant to all fellow members who are waiting eagerly. Cheers !


----------



## myboat

gallant9 said:


> Got the Grant today !!!!!!!. Very very happy. Special thanks to VRS, Ravi_pune and others for their unconditional support. Proud to be part of this gang.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant to all fellow members who are waiting eagerly. Cheers !


Congrats mates, wish you the very best in OZ


----------



## XINGSINGH

gallant9 said:


> Got the Grant today !!!!!!!. Very very happy. Special thanks to VRS, Ravi_pune and others for their unconditional support. Proud to be part of this gang.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant to all fellow members who are waiting eagerly. Cheers !


Congrats


----------



## deeparashmin

gallant9 said:


> Got the Grant today !!!!!!!. Very very happy. Special thanks to VRS, Ravi_pune and others for their unconditional support. Proud to be part of this gang.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant to all fellow members who are waiting eagerly. Cheers !


Congratulations! !!


----------



## gallant9

deeparashmin said:


> Congratulations! !!


Thanks deeparashmin .


----------



## gallant9

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


Thanks XINGSINGH.


----------



## gallant9

myboat said:


> Congrats mates, wish you the very best in OZ


Many thanks Mate. Cheers


----------



## jimypk

Many congrads


----------



## viju_009

Guys is it 3 grants for today ?


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

I see only one on the tracker


----------



## viju_009

I think I misunderstood the overnight conversation . It's just one so far.


----------



## BretSavage

gallant9 said:


> Got the Grant today !!!!!!!. Very very happy. Special thanks to VRS, Ravi_pune and others for their unconditional support. Proud to be part of this gang.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant to all fellow members who are waiting eagerly. Cheers !


Congrtz gallant9 & all the best...


----------



## idreamofoz

Have been sleeping with a dream of getting a grant for the last 2 months or so and today all my dreams have come true. 
*Yes, It is a grant!* :second::second:
Thanks to each and every member of this precious forum for the help. You guys are the best bunch of people I have ever come across to. You all are the best!


----------



## deeparashmin

idreamofoz said:


> Have been sleeping with a dream of getting a grant for the last 2 months or so and today all my dreams have come true.
> *Yes, It is a grant!* :second::second:
> Thanks to each and every member of this precious forum for the help. You guys are the best bunch of people I have ever come across to. You all are the best!


Congratulations!!!! All the best


----------



## gallant9

jimypk said:


> Many congrads


Thank you.


----------



## gallant9

BretSavage said:


> Congrtz gallant9 & all the best...


Thanks a lot BretSavage.


----------



## AustraliaHunt

sivakumar s s said:


> Is this for VISA or skill assessment.
> 
> 
> For VISA: All these are done by third party only. Very rare case for Indian applicant.
> 
> For Skill assessment: (ACS) Mostly they don't have much time to call. As you are from TOP tier company, hope they will not call.


Hi Siva,

This is for Visa.I already got the invitation and I have submitted my docs for Visa applications.
I am curious to know if any kindof verification suppose to be happe in my company by DIBP or any third party or not.I am working with IBM,the first and I hope last company in India .

Reason is my manager dont want me to go abroad as I am his asset and he dont want to loose me so thats why kindof scared,I dont want him to mess up my visa.If any negative feedback goes to DIBP,it may kill my future .

Seniors please suggest and give lights ...pls pls


----------



## paisrikanth

Raviinc said:


> Guys I want to inform you that I finally got the grant. It was a direct grant and thanks to everybody for all the help and pray that all of you get your grants early.


Congratulations Ravi.. Will you be be informed by email ?


----------



## Guddu82

Dear all,
Need an info.. I had submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points on the 4th Of Feb for business analyst. Did not get invite on the 13th. Now the next invitation round is on the 27th and co-incidently I'll be turning 33 on the 27th of feb 2015. Any Idea if my EOI will be rejected??


----------



## gallant9

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> This is for Visa.I already got the invitation and I have submitted my docs for Visa applications.
> I am curious to know if any kindof verification suppose to be happe in my company by DIBP or any third party or not.I am working with IBM,the first and I hope last company in India .
> 
> Reason is my manager dont want me to go abroad as I am his asset and he dont want to loose me so thats why kindof scared,I dont want him to mess up my visa.If any negative feedback goes to DIBP,it may kill my future .
> 
> Seniors please suggest and give lights ...pls pls


Don't worry mate, DIBP officers are smart enough to understand such intentions. 90% managers don't want their team members to go, but can't do anything for them when it comes to rewarding and promoting. 

Just ensure you have correct job roles specified in the letter and you can explain them if the high commission officer from delhi calls you. They will not visit your company. Also, remember your salary details correctly with start and end dates of your employment. When it comes to HR response they cannot do anything rather forwarding your details to DIBP if asked, they cannot alter as it is a global database. So chill......


----------



## viju_009

idreamofoz said:


> Have been sleeping with a dream of getting a grant for the last 2 months or so and today all my dreams have come true.
> *Yes, It is a grant!* :second::second:
> Thanks to each and every member of this precious forum for the help. You guys are the best bunch of people I have ever come across to. You all are the best!


COngrats Buddy.

Very happy for you......May all your dreams come true....


----------



## ven343

idreamofoz said:


> Have been sleeping with a dream of getting a grant for the last 2 months or so and today all my dreams have come true.
> *Yes, It is a grant!* :second::second:
> Thanks to each and every member of this precious forum for the help. You guys are the best bunch of people I have ever come across to. You all are the best!


congrats mate..have a blast,,


----------



## AustraliaHunt

gallant9 said:


> Don't worry mate, DIBP officers are smart enough to understand such intentions. 90% managers don't want their team members to go, but can't do anything for them when it comes to rewarding and promoting.
> 
> Just ensure you have correct job roles specified in the letter and you can explain them if the high commission officer from delhi calls you. They will not visit your company. Also, remember your salary details correctly with start and end dates of your employment. When it comes to HR response they cannot do anything rather forwarding your details to DIBP if asked, they cannot alter as it is a global database. So chill......



Hey Mate,

Thanks for your valuable time.

Much relaxed now.

You said correct job roles.Yes I have mentioned my roles and responsibilities on company letter head.Do you mean that high commission may call me to check? what they can ask like interview questions?? what should I prepare for that??

I have all salary details correct and in place.I have no issues with employment details.I have everything to show them.Only concern is how HR will be able to validate or verify my roles and responsibility? DIBP also check roles and responsibility??


----------



## idreamofoz

viju_009 said:


> COngrats Buddy.
> 
> Very happy for you......May all your dreams come true....


Thanks viju. Pretty sure that yours is around the corner as well. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Raviinc

paisrikanth said:


> Congratulations Ravi.. Will you be be informed by email ?


I checked my immi account and found the. Grant notification Srikanth.


----------



## idreamofoz

deeparashmin said:


> Congratulations!!!! All the best


Thanks Deepa! All the best to you too.


----------



## ven343

Raviinc said:


> Now that the dust has settled and excitement mellowed I want to thank all of you for the help and advise. I have been a member from the past seven months, more or less dormant. It was a long journey in a short period and now that first goal is scored its time to look at the other side of the wall to know whether it really is what we imagined. Wish you all the best and hope to catch at Oz sometime. Now that I am addicted to Expatforum will surely hang around the thread. Signing of for now.
> Ravi
> Visa grant 23-2-2015


congrats Raviinc..


----------



## ven343

gallant9 said:


> Got the Grant today !!!!!!!. Very very happy. Special thanks to VRS, Ravi_pune and others for their unconditional support. Proud to be part of this gang.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant to all fellow members who are waiting eagerly. Cheers !


congrats..gallant9,, have a best future ..


----------



## ven343

varun gupta said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am looking to apply for Australia PR under 189.
> 
> My wife will be main applicant with me as second applicant.
> 
> I want to ask my passport is expiring in Feb 2016 so should I go for passport renewal before going for skill assessment for me
> 
> We need to get skill assessment done for both to get extra 5 points.
> 
> Please guide[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi, varun gupta,
> 
> its better to go with your renewal or new passport,


----------



## hasnainhyder1

No Visa Grant for me Today 

Any idea when it would be Granted?


----------



## ven343

varun gupta said:


> Ok..thanks.
> 
> Also I have got married last september. My wife passport was issued before marriage. Should we go for new passport for her which will specify spouse name as we are going to apply with her as main applicant and myself as second applicant.
> 
> We already have marriage certificate issued from government.
> 
> Thanks


hi, both of you go to head with renewal passports its better for chances to get points and you can mention your spouse name on your passport and mention also your name on your wife passport,


----------



## viju_009

ven343 said:


> varun gupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I am looking to apply for Australia PR under 189.
> 
> My wife will be main applicant with me as second applicant.
> 
> I want to ask my passport is expiring in Feb 2016 so should I go for passport renewal before going for skill assessment for me
> 
> We need to get skill assessment done for both to get extra 5 points.
> 
> Please guide[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi, varun gupta,
> 
> its better to go with your renewal or new passport,
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinon feb 2016 is too long a period. if your skill is on SOL and u r not sure if it would be continued next year, first apply for assessment and during the EOI you can renew your passport
Click to expand...


----------



## gallant9

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Thanks for your valuable time.
> 
> Much relaxed now.
> 
> You said correct job roles.Yes I have mentioned my roles and responsibilities on company letter head.Do you mean that high commission may call me to check? what they can ask like interview questions?? what should I prepare for that??
> 
> I have all salary details correct and in place.I have no issues with employment details.I have everything to show them.Only concern is how HR will be able to validate or verify my roles and responsibility? DIBP also check roles and responsibility??


Only in few cases the Australian High Commission calls ( normally 1 in 100 ) - if they do will call all 3 parties, the employer ( HR Dept), the reporting manager and the candidate. 

Your roles and responsibilities should be validated by your manager and you and should match 80-90% to whatever is written in the letter. That's all ! Just remember to have the main points in your head while answering if at all you get a call !


----------



## ven343

talexpat said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> I know this announcement is slightly late for today.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah.....
> 
> It was my visa grant day finally...
> 
> Email arrived right 1.5 hrs before Adelaide's working hours end for today.
> 
> Another new thing told by my agent is that ESC have been ignored totally for new applicants and they will do it later on. DIBP can revoke its grant anytime later or while doing citizenship test. :boxing:
> 
> I thank all of the members here who supported me in this quest. And I have updated the trackers...


congrats,, best of luck


----------



## diprain

Nish_P said:


> Hi - I am a tad curious to know who updates the tracker and based on info from where. My entry was updated as direct grant. I got an email from the CO today asking to provide medical reports. I have finished my tests and I believe the result will e posted via eMedical by 28-Feb. How is this classified as a direct grant ?


i was about to ask u the same question when i saw ur name at the spreadsheet as a direct grantee. however, at the side note u have stated that the med is not yet finalized. please update your signature and correct the information of the spreadsheet as well.


----------



## myboat

hasnainhyder1 said:


> No Visa Grant for me Today
> 
> Any idea when it would be Granted?


Relax and have a good sleep tonight, tomorrow will be our day....cheer up


----------



## XINGSINGH

idreamofoz said:


> Have been sleeping with a dream of getting a grant for the last 2 months or so and today all my dreams have come true.
> Yes, It is a grant! :second::second:
> Thanks to each and every member of this precious forum for the help. You guys are the best bunch of people I have ever come across to. You all are the best!


Congrats


----------



## Pooh

*Congrats!!!*



talexpat said:


> Dear ALL,
> 
> I know this announcement is slightly late for today.
> 
> Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah.....Alhamdulillah.....
> 
> It was my visa grant day finally...
> 
> Email arrived right 1.5 hrs before Adelaide's working hours end for today.
> 
> Another new thing told by my agent is that ESC have been ignored totally for new applicants and they will do it later on. DIBP can revoke its grant anytime later or while doing citizenship test. :boxing:
> 
> I thank all of the members here who supported me in this quest. And I have updated the trackers...


congratulations !!
What is "ESC" ??????


----------



## nicemathan

Congratz Ravi.   Enjoy the moment.

May I know when is your IED or first entry cut-off.



Raviinc said:


> Guys I want to inform you that I finally got the grant. It was a direct grant and thanks to everybody for all the help and pray that all of you get your grants early.


----------



## dr_max

*Grant*

Dear all,

I am very happy to say that I have got my grant today. The two pending documents were my Saudi PCC and wife's PCC. As I am not a resident in Saudi I could not get the Saudi PCC, so they asked for three things to replace it:
- Scans of the Saudi visa and exit stamp (since it was in Arabic, translation was required).
- A Letter from my previous employer (in addition to the employment letter I have submitted) stating my good conduct (I tried but my previous employer did not reply, so I included my email print as an evidence).
- A Character Statutory Declaration to be signed at the Australian embassy.

After submitting the documents, I called them (the number is included in the forum) to confirm receiving my files and that they satisfy their requirements. One hour later, I got the grant emails.

I have special thanks to those helped and are still helping other people including myself.


----------



## mehul.dalki

Raviinc said:


> Now that the dust has settled and excitement mellowed I want to thank all of you for the help and advise. I have been a member from the past seven months, more or less dormant. It was a long journey in a short period and now that first goal is scored its time to look at the other side of the wall to know whether it really is what we imagined. Wish you all the best and hope to catch at Oz sometime. Now that I am addicted to Expatforum will surely hang around the thread. Signing of for now.
> Ravi
> Visa grant 23-2-2015


Congrats Raviinc..................

Best of luck for future.............

Best wishes,

Mehul


----------



## nicemathan

Congratz Gallant9 Enjoy the moment.

Just a clarification, how do we sent the PTE-A results directly to Dept of Imm.

Could you please elaborate on it please. Like to which mail ID and do we need to refer our application TRF number.

Basically, if we send it (score card) before they ask, it will be better right. 



gallant9 said:


> Got the Grant today !!!!!!!. Very very happy. Special thanks to VRS, Ravi_pune and others for their unconditional support. Proud to be part of this gang.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant to all fellow members who are waiting eagerly. Cheers !


----------



## Guddu82

Dear all,
Need an info.. I had submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points on the 4th Of Feb for business analyst. Did not get invite on the 13th. Now the next invitation round is on the 27th and co-incidently I'll be turning 33 on the 27th of feb 2015. Any Idea if my EOI will be rejected??


----------



## nicemathan

CongratZZZZ Enjoy the moment. Party Time



idreamofoz said:


> Have been sleeping with a dream of getting a grant for the last 2 months or so and today all my dreams have come true.
> *Yes, It is a grant!* :second::second:
> Thanks to each and every member of this precious forum for the help. You guys are the best bunch of people I have ever come across to. You all are the best!


----------



## BretSavage

Guddu82 said:


> Dear all,
> Need an info.. I had submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points on the 4th Of Feb for business analyst. Did not get invite on the 13th. Now the next invitation round is on the 27th and co-incidently I'll be turning 33 on the 27th of feb 2015. Any Idea if my EOI will be rejected??


Yes it may be rejected cause your age is calculated on the day of invite, if you are turning 33 on 27th, it will deduct your 5 points and you will be down to 55.


----------



## BretSavage

idreamofoz said:


> Have been sleeping with a dream of getting a grant for the last 2 months or so and today all my dreams have come true.
> *Yes, It is a grant!* :second::second:
> Thanks to each and every member of this precious forum for the help. You guys are the best bunch of people I have ever come across to. You all are the best!


Congratz idreamofoz & all the best.


----------



## jyothi318

vinugan said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> Today morning at 7:50 AM (Indian Standard Time) i got the grant mail from DIBP.
> 
> I have been a dormant viewer of happenings in this forum. I would like to thank everyone who has shared their experiences and those who have been instrumental in providing solutions.
> 
> Just like any other day, I was surfing the forum and the visa tracker as soon as i got up from bed. Before starting to office, by chance I was checking my email and found and email from IMMI on the grant. The timing of this email was completely out of the blue. I was estimating that I may get a call by max first week of march and all of a sudden a grant.
> WOW, no words that could fill that silence.
> 
> All the chats that happen in the forum have been my inspiration all these days. When ever someone gets a grant i feel elated. Today it has been my turn to give my acknowledgements to the forum.
> 
> Thanks everyone and all the best to guys who are anxiously waiting.
> 
> MY Timeline
> 
> EA assessment : 8th July 2014 - Mechanical Engineer
> EOI submission : 2nd Dec 2014
> Invite : 5th Dec 2014
> Visa lodge: 24th Dec 2014
> PCC : 8th Jan 2015
> Medicals : 16th Jan 2015
> Grant : 23rd Feb 2015
> Last day to land in Australia : 16th Jan 2016


CONGRATS!!  Wish you all the very best for all your future endeavors in the new land.


----------



## BretSavage

dr_max said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to say that I have got my grant today. The two pending documents were my Saudi PCC and wife's PCC. As I am not a resident in Saudi I could not get the Saudi PCC, so they asked for three things to replace it:
> - Scans of the Saudi visa and exit stamp (since it was in Arabic, translation was required).
> - A Letter from my previous employer (in addition to the employment letter I have submitted) stating my good conduct (I tried but my previous employer did not reply, so I included my email print as an evidence).
> - A Character Statutory Declaration to be signed at the Australian embassy.
> 
> After submitting the documents, I called them (the number is included in the forum) to confirm receiving my files and that they satisfy their requirements. One hour later, I got the grant emails.
> 
> I have special thanks to those helped and are still helping other people including myself.


Congrtz dr_max & all the best.

Fairly useful info....


----------



## nicemathan

External Security checks/clearance 



Pooh said:


> congratulations !!
> What is "ESC" ??????


----------



## BretSavage

nicemathan said:


> Congratz Gallant9 Enjoy the moment.
> 
> Just a clarification, how do we sent the PTE-A results directly to Dept of Imm.
> 
> Could you please elaborate on it please. Like to which mail ID and do we need to refer our application TRF number.
> 
> Basically, if we send it (score card) before they ask, it will be better right.


If you have mentioned it at the time of your exam that you are giving it for Australian Immigration, they directly send it Immi Dept.

You can log in to your pearson pte account and send score from there, if its already sent it will state scores already submitted.


----------



## jyothi318

idreamofoz said:


> Have been sleeping with a dream of getting a grant for the last 2 months or so and today all my dreams have come true.
> *Yes, It is a grant!* :second::second:
> Thanks to each and every member of this precious forum for the help. You guys are the best bunch of people I have ever come across to. You all are the best!


CONGRATS idreamofoz!!! 

And All the very Best for all your future endeavors in the new land!!


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks for your response.

While booking for the exam I confirmed that the exam is for immigration purpose for Oz.

But, I guess there is also an option which stated do you want a online scorecard to be sent to any institution, for which if I remember correctly I selected no.

Thanks again for your updates. 

Let me spend some time on it to get it confirmed.  



BretSavage said:


> If you have mentioned it at the time of your exam that you are giving it for Australian Immigration, they directly send it Immi Dept.
> 
> You can log in to your pearson pte account and send score from there, if its already sent it will state scores already submitted.


----------



## gallant9

nicemathan said:


> Congratz Gallant9 Enjoy the moment.
> 
> Just a clarification, how do we sent the PTE-A results directly to Dept of Imm.
> 
> Could you please elaborate on it please. Like to which mail ID and do we need to refer our application TRF number.
> 
> Basically, if we send it (score card) before they ask, it will be better right.


Thank you so much. 

To send the PTE A score, you will have to log onto Pearson website with your user name and password ( Which you created during booking your exam ) and then chose option to send the score card to DIBP ( there will be multiple options ). I have explained step-wise process in my earlier post, kindly refer to it.

Yes absolutely- I lost 10 days because didn't sent it during the application process else would have got a direct grant as the CO didn't asked anything other than it.


----------



## dr_max

BretSavage said:


> Congrtz dr_max & all the best.
> 
> Fairly useful info....


Thanks.


----------



## BretSavage

nicemathan said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> While booking for the exam I confirmed that the exam is for immigration purpose for Oz.
> 
> But, I guess there is also an option which stated do you want a online scorecard to be sent to any institution, for which if I remember correctly I selected no.
> 
> Thanks again for your updates.
> 
> Let me spend some time on it to get it confirmed.


Your welcome my friend,

you must have received an email from pearson that your score card has been sent to immi depart.


----------



## ven343

dr_max said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to say that I have got my grant today. The two pending documents were my Saudi PCC and wife's PCC. As I am not a resident in Saudi I could not get the Saudi PCC, so they asked for three things to replace it:
> - Scans of the Saudi visa and exit stamp (since it was in Arabic, translation was required).
> - A Letter from my previous employer (in addition to the employment letter I have submitted) stating my good conduct (I tried but my previous employer did not reply, so I included my email print as an evidence).
> - A Character Statutory Declaration to be signed at the Australian embassy.
> 
> After submitting the documents, I called them (the number is included in the forum) to confirm receiving my files and that they satisfy their requirements. One hour later, I got the grant emails.
> 
> I have special thanks to those helped and are still helping other people including myself.


congrats,,best of luck..


----------



## hymon_grg

hi everyone i think i got the grant the status shows as Finalised and there's "view grant letter", however i cannot see the grant letter. When i click it, it takes me to the correspondence page where i don't see anything. Is it normal?


----------



## AustraliaHunt

gallant9 said:


> Only in few cases the Australian High Commission calls ( normally 1 in 100 ) - if they do will call all 3 parties, the employer ( HR Dept), the reporting manager and the candidate.
> 
> Your roles and responsibilities should be validated by your manager and you and should match 80-90% to whatever is written in the letter. That's all ! Just remember to have the main points in your head while answering if at all you get a call !


Alright Bro,finger crossed.I hope my manager dont mess up everything otherwise I am gone.

Did you or your employer get any call from high commission??

Anybody in this foroum who got Grant,please ..anybody got any call or employer got call for verification or something like??/


----------



## samy25

hymon_grg said:


> hi everyone i think i got the grant the status shows as Finalised and there's "view grant letter", however i cannot see the grant letter. When i click it, it takes me to the correspondence page where i don't see anything. Is it normal?


Didnt u get the email?


----------



## mandy2137

AustraliaHunt said:


> Alright Bro,finger crossed.I hope my manager dont mess up everything otherwise I am gone.
> 
> Did you or your employer get any call from high commission??
> 
> Anybody in this foroum who got Grant,please ..anybody got any call or employer got call for verification or something like??/


In this forum, I know the man who got verified by the DIBP and he got visa in July 2014. The Expatriate the person who verified by the department. But I think DIBP will not take a chance to verify your roles and responsibilities if you submit all docs in order. All the best


----------



## nicemathan

I didnt get any mail saying so.

Let me login to the pearson account and check again.

   



BretSavage said:


> Your welcome my friend,
> 
> you must have received an email from pearson that your score card has been sent to immi depart.


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks a lot mate  Will try it out.



gallant9 said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> To send the PTE A score, you will have to log onto Pearson website with your user name and password ( Which you created during booking your exam ) and then chose option to send the score card to DIBP ( there will be multiple options ). I have explained step-wise process in my earlier post, kindly refer to it.
> 
> Yes absolutely- I lost 10 days because didn't sent it during the application process else would have got a direct grant as the CO didn't asked anything other than it.


----------



## XINGSINGH

dr_max said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to say that I have got my grant today. The two pending documents were my Saudi PCC and wife's PCC. As I am not a resident in Saudi I could not get the Saudi PCC, so they asked for three things to replace it:
> - Scans of the Saudi visa and exit stamp (since it was in Arabic, translation was required).
> - A Letter from my previous employer (in addition to the employment letter I have submitted) stating my good conduct (I tried but my previous employer did not reply, so I included my email print as an evidence).
> - A Character Statutory Declaration to be signed at the Australian embassy.
> 
> After submitting the documents, I called them (the number is included in the forum) to confirm receiving my files and that they satisfy their requirements. One hour later, I got the grant emails.
> 
> I have special thanks to those helped and are still helping other people including myself.


Congrats


----------



## gurumurthal

idreamofoz said:


> Have been sleeping with a dream of getting a grant for the last 2 months or so and today all my dreams have come true.
> *Yes, It is a grant!* :second::second:
> Thanks to each and every member of this precious forum for the help. You guys are the best bunch of people I have ever come across to. You all are the best!


Congrats Buddy


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


Cheers XINGSINGH!! Kudos


----------



## Effindi

Alhamdolillah received the Grant today. It was quick overall. I would like to state once again that Pakistani applicants please dont get discouraged. ESC is not applicable to everyone and these days it seems the time has reduced significantly. I thank all of you for your guidance and wish each one of you good luck and best wishes.


----------



## hymon_grg

samy25 said:


> Didnt u get the email?


no emails. just logged in myimmi and saw the progress bar as finalised. there's "view grant letter" but when i click theres nothing.


----------



## AustraliaHunt

mandy2137 said:


> In this forum, I know the man who got verified by the DIBP and he got visa in July 2014. The Expatriate the person who verified by the department. But I think DIBP will not take a chance to verify your roles and responsibilities if you submit all docs in order. All the best



Hi Mandy,

I have all docs in order.Just to be in safe side,wanted to know what all needs to be taken care


----------



## Gunjan86

*Gunjan*

Dear All,


I am new to this forum, i had lodged the visa on 5th of December 2014 through an agent, and front loaded all the documents pertaining to my case before 26th December 2014. 

And still there is no movement in my case and the agent is saying that in the immi account it shows in progress . Kindly suggest what to do ?


----------



## Knowman

Hello Everyone,

I have a query. My visa has been lodged by an Agent but i need to see my online application. I have created an immiAccount but unable to see any details, everything is blank.
Can someone please advise me how do i check my online application without importing the application (since my agent has asked NOT TO IMPORT)

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## BretSavage

Effindi said:


> Alhamdolillah received the Grant today. It was quick overall. I would like to state once again that Pakistani applicants please dont get discouraged. ESC is not applicable to everyone and these days it seems the time has reduced significantly. I thank all of you for your guidance and wish each one of you good luck and best wishes.


Congratz Effindi & all the best...


----------



## AustraliaHunt

Gunjan86 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum, i had lodged the visa on 5th of December 2014 through an agent, and front loaded all the documents pertaining to my case before 26th December 2014.
> 
> And still there is no movement in my case and the agent is saying that in the immi account it shows in progress . Kindly suggest what to do ?


Hi Gunjan,

Did you submitted your docs for Skill assessment or for Visa??
which subclass and occupation??


----------



## Gunjan86

You can import your file with the help of your transaction number.

Regards
Gunjan


----------



## Gunjan86

yes i had submitted all the documents.

My occupation : Facilities Manager

Visa Subclass: 190


----------



## mandy2137

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> I have all docs in order.Just to be in safe side,wanted to know what all needs to be taken care



I have to uploaded yet. But you no worries, everything you can discuss here with other experienced expats. they will show the right path.


----------



## Gunjan86

mandy2137 said:


> I have to uploaded yet. But you no worries, everything you can discuss here with other experienced expats. they will show the right path.



I had Checked it by creating an account on immigration website. it is also showing in progress.

However, medical details are still showing pending on the website.

I cross-checked with the the hospital and they are saying that they had uploaded the medicals reports .


----------



## mahbubul

Dear All,

Is there anyone who got invitation from NSW for 190, after new process start?


----------



## nicemathan

Yeah thats correct.

I logged in and check. Tried sending the scorecard to DIBP but got the following message. The report is already sent it seems.

""*A score report may only be sent to a recipient once.
The score report has already been sent to depart of immigration and border protection - DIBP - Visa Application. Please remove the recipients from the order.*""



BretSavage said:


> If you have mentioned it at the time of your exam that you are giving it for Australian Immigration, they directly send it Immi Dept.
> 
> You can log in to your pearson pte account and send score from there, if its already sent it will state scores already submitted.


----------



## dr_max

dr_max said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to say that I have got my grant today. The two pending documents were my Saudi PCC and wife's PCC. As I am not a resident in Saudi I could not get the Saudi PCC, so they asked for three things to replace it:
> - Scans of the Saudi visa and exit stamp (since it was in Arabic, translation was required).
> - A Letter from my previous employer (in addition to the employment letter I have submitted) stating my good conduct (I tried but my previous employer did not reply, so I included my email print as an evidence).
> - A Character Statutory Declaration to be signed at the Australian embassy.
> 
> After submitting the documents, I called them (the number is included in the forum) to confirm receiving my files and that they satisfy their requirements. One hour later, I got the grant emails.
> 
> I have special thanks to those helped and are still helping other people including myself.


Adding one more useful piece of information I got from the processing officer that the Initial Enrty Date is calculated based on the earliest date of either medicals or PCC of your *current country of resident*. 
For example, my IED is Nov 13, 2015 which is of year from my Malaysian PCC date (Nov 13, 2014) although my Egyptian PCC was done in July 2014. So, they considered my Malaysian PCC as I currently residing in Malaysia and they did not consider my Egyptian PCC.
I got this info from the processing officer through my conversation with her on the phone.


----------



## dr_max

XINGSINGH said:


> Congrats


Thanks.


----------



## dr_max

ven343 said:


> congrats,,best of luck..


Thanks.


----------



## Raviinc

nicemathan said:


> Congratz Ravi.   Enjoy the moment.
> 
> May I know when is your IED or first entry cut-off.


IED IS 21 jan 2016.


----------



## nicemathan

Good Good. 



Raviinc said:


> IED IS 21 jan 2016.


----------



## sivakumar s s

vinugan said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> Today morning at 7:50 AM (Indian Standard Time) i got the grant mail from DIBP.
> 
> I have been a dormant viewer of happenings in this forum. I would like to thank everyone who has shared their experiences and those who have been instrumental in providing solutions.
> 
> Just like any other day, I was surfing the forum and the visa tracker as soon as i got up from bed. Before starting to office, by chance I was checking my email and found and email from IMMI on the grant. The timing of this email was completely out of the blue. I was estimating that I may get a call by max first week of march and all of a sudden a grant.
> WOW, no words that could fill that silence.
> 
> All the chats that happen in the forum have been my inspiration all these days. When ever someone gets a grant i feel elated. Today it has been my turn to give my acknowledgements to the forum.
> 
> Thanks everyone and all the best to guys who are anxiously waiting.
> 
> MY Timeline
> 
> EA assessment : 8th July 2014 - Mechanical Engineer
> EOI submission : 2nd Dec 2014
> Invite : 5th Dec 2014
> Visa lodge: 24th Dec 2014
> PCC : 8th Jan 2015
> Medicals : 16th Jan 2015
> Grant : 23rd Feb 2015
> Last day to land in Australia : 16th Jan 2016



Many many hearty congratulations vinugan,
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

gallant9 said:


> Got the Grant today !!!!!!!. Very very happy. Special thanks to VRS, Ravi_pune and others for their unconditional support. Proud to be part of this gang.
> 
> Wish a speedy grant to all fellow members who are waiting eagerly. Cheers !


Many many hearty congratulations gallant,
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> This is for Visa.I already got the invitation and I have submitted my docs for Visa applications.
> I am curious to know if any kindof verification suppose to be happe in my company by DIBP or any third party or not.I am working with IBM,the first and I hope last company in India .
> 
> Reason is my manager dont want me to go abroad as I am his asset and he dont want to loose me so thats why kindof scared,I dont want him to mess up my visa.If any negative feedback goes to DIBP,it may kill my future .
> 
> Seniors please suggest and give lights ...pls pls


No worries dear, 99% they will not call since you have positive skill assessment.....also, Wont have much time....

May get embassy call only if you are from ultra/terrorist infected state...

Be cool relax......


----------



## sivakumar s s

idreamofoz said:


> Have been sleeping with a dream of getting a grant for the last 2 months or so and today all my dreams have come true.
> *Yes, It is a grant!* :second::second:
> Thanks to each and every member of this precious forum for the help. You guys are the best bunch of people I have ever come across to. You all are the best!


Many many hearty congratulations idreamOZ,
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am very happy to say that I have got my grant today. The two pending documents were my Saudi PCC and wife's PCC. As I am not a resident in Saudi I could not get the Saudi PCC, so they asked for three things to replace it:
> - Scans of the Saudi visa and exit stamp (since it was in Arabic, translation was required).
> - A Letter from my previous employer (in addition to the employment letter I have submitted) stating my good conduct (I tried but my previous employer did not reply, so I included my email print as an evidence).
> - A Character Statutory Declaration to be signed at the Australian embassy.
> 
> After submitting the documents, I called them (the number is included in the forum) to confirm receiving my files and that they satisfy their requirements. One hour later, I got the grant emails.
> 
> I have special thanks to those helped and are still helping other people including myself.


Many many hearty congratulations DR MAX,

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:

Finally crossed all the hurdles...... Now it the time for you to chill out take off to Oz lane:


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Adding one more useful piece of information I got from the processing officer that the Initial Enrty Date is calculated based on the earliest date of either medicals or PCC of your *current country of resident*.
> For example, my IED is Nov 13, 2015 which is of year from my Malaysian PCC date (Nov 13, 2014) although my Egyptian PCC was done in July 2014. So, they considered my Malaysian PCC as I currently residing in Malaysia and they did not consider my Egyptian PCC.
> I got this info from the processing officer through my conversation with her on the phone.


Wow....Nice information Dr_Max

:clap2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Effindi said:


> Alhamdolillah received the Grant today. It was quick overall. I would like to state once again that Pakistani applicants please dont get discouraged. ESC is not applicable to everyone and these days it seems the time has reduced significantly. I thank all of you for your guidance and wish each one of you good luck and best wishes.


Many many hearty congratulations Effindi,
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## ven343

[QUOTE=sivakumar s s;


Hi sivakumar s s ,,

what is IED PLEASE ??

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## hgupta

Hi all,

I had taken state sponsorship from Queensland for class 190. My visa under 190 has also been approved.

Now on going through the visa grant paper in the restrictions it states are NIL. Does it mean that I can move to live where ever in Australia ?
Applicant Type Main Applicant

Visa Class Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN)

Visa Subclass Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190)

Visa Grant Date 25 November 2014

Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 02 October 2015

Must Not Arrive After 25 November 2019

Stay Period Indefinite

Travel Facility Multiple

Visa Conditions NIL

Please clarify

regards


----------



## paupau29

ven343 said:


> sivakumar s s;
> Hi sivakumar s s said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT's Initial Entry Date!
Click to expand...


----------



## babajani

Hello All

By the grace of God and prayers of my parents I have been granted 190 visa for me and my family.

Though I applied through an agent , Its solely because of the contribution of many members of this forum that I have successfully completed the process.I got my motivation and inspiration from the forum members. If I had not visited this forum in the first place, I would not have applied for immigration.

Thankyou all the members whose posts helped me in the process. special thanks to the moderators of the forum for managing and running such a helpful forum for potential immigrants.

I will be writing in detail my story which may help many members of this forum. 

God bless you all.

Regards


----------



## timeoff

Hi all, 
I have a question regarding which documents are required to prove identity for age/birth for the visa application. I have already uploaded the Bio Page of Passport and national identity card. I just wonder do I need to upload birth certificate as well?


----------



## sivakumar s s

ven343 said:


> sivakumar s s;
> Hi sivakumar s s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ven,
> 
> *It is Initial Entry Date or First entry date *
> 
> 
> Means, We need to reach oz on or before that date, else PR will be elapsed....
Click to expand...


----------



## sivakumar s s

babajani said:


> Hello All
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my parents I have been granted 190 visa for me and my family.
> 
> Though I applied through an agent , Its solely because of the contribution of many members of this forum that I have successfully completed the process.I got my motivation and inspiration from the forum members. If I had not visited this forum in the first place, I would not have applied for immigration.
> 
> Thankyou all the members whose posts helped me in the process. special thanks to the moderators of the forum for managing and running such a helpful forum for potential immigrants.
> 
> I will be writing in detail my story which may help many members of this forum.
> 
> God bless you all.
> 
> Regards


Many many hearty congratulations babajani ,
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## hgupta

timeoff said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question regarding which documents are required to prove identity for age/birth for the visa application. I have already uploaded the Bio Page of Passport and national identity card. I just wonder do I need to upload birth certificate as well?


You need to give the Birth certificate issued by the local council or corporation


----------



## sivakumar s s

hgupta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had taken state sponsorship from Queensland for class 190. My visa under 190 has also been approved.
> 
> Now on going through the visa grant paper in the restrictions it states are NIL. Does it mean that I can move to live where ever in Australia ?
> Applicant Type Main Applicant
> 
> Visa Class Skilled Nominated (Permanent) (class SN)
> 
> Visa Subclass Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190)
> 
> Visa Grant Date 25 November 2014
> 
> Must Make First Entry to Australia Before 02 October 2015
> 
> Must Not Arrive After 25 November 2019
> 
> Stay Period Indefinite
> 
> Travel Facility Multiple
> 
> Visa Conditions NIL
> 
> Please clarify
> 
> regards


Though it is moral binding, better to stay in QLD for first two years.......

Before moving to other state, Get permissions from QLD state department


----------



## sivakumar s s

timeoff said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question regarding which documents are required to prove identity for age/birth for the visa application. I have already uploaded the Bio Page of Passport and national identity card. I just wonder do I need to upload birth certificate as well?


If you have birth certificate then upload it,

else

upload any evidence like National Identity docs.....(It could be nice if has your photo and DOB)

else 
worst case upload your 10th certification which has DOB and your NAME


----------



## AustraliaHunt

sivakumar s s said:


> No worries dear, 99% they will not call since you have positive skill assessment.....also, Wont have much time....
> 
> May get embassy call only if you are from ultra/terrorist infected state...
> 
> Be cool relax......


Hi Siva,

Thank you so much for your valuable time.

I am bit relaxed now.I am from India and I am sure,I am not from terrorist infected country and I live in most beautiful state in india,the northern part of India ;-)

I dont know you but you are great man.Thanks a lot.

One more question-I have applied my visa 23rd feb 2015.So how much time will it takes normally for Visa grant?

Also,I am thinking of leaving my job in March end and sit at home and spend some time with family ...so will it affect my visa in anyway,if I am unemployed??
I want to wait for Visa.if I get then good ,if not then I will start with new job, ;-P


----------



## ven343

sivakumar s s said:


> ven343 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ven,
> 
> *It is Initial Entry Date or First entry date *
> 
> 
> Means, We need to reach oz on or before that date, else PR will be elapsed....
> 
> 
> 
> thanks sivakumar s s for your information..
> ok got it,,.so am hoping...
Click to expand...


----------



## hgupta

sivakumar s s said:


> Though it is moral binding, better to stay in QLD for first two years.......
> 
> Before moving to other state, Get permissions from QLD state department


Dear Sivakumar

Moral binding is fine, but there are some other factors due to which I would prefer to live in some other state where I have a friend who can help me in settling in Australia which might not be Queensland.
In case there is no statutory binding to live in Queensland for the first 2 years as per the visa conditions then it is no use putting myself to hardship by compulsarily living in Queensland if it is not required.

Please clarify by considering my circumstances


----------



## Danav_Singh

hgupta said:


> Dear Sivakumar
> 
> Moral binding is fine, but there are some other factors due to which I would prefer to live in some other state where I have a friend who can help me in settling in Australia which might not be Queensland.
> In case there is no statutory binding to live in Queensland for the first 2 years as per the visa conditions then it is no use putting myself to hardship by compulsarily living in Queensland if it is not required.
> 
> Please clarify by considering my circumstances


Its nothing to do with your circumstances. You have given a written declaration to sponsor state. 

Its understandable if after few months of hardship someone wants to move to different state but not even going there is just not right. I cant say 100% but this can affect your Citizenship application as you violated your obligations with state govt.


----------



## paisrikanth

ven343 said:


> sivakumar s s;
> Hi sivakumar s s said:
> 
> 
> 
> Initial entry date
Click to expand...


----------



## hgupta

Danav_Singh said:


> Its nothing to do with your circumstances. You should have thought about circumstances before giving a written declaration to sponsor state.
> 
> Its understandable if after few months of hardship someone wants to move to different state but not even going there is just fraud. I can say 100% but this can affect your Citizenship application as you violated your obligations.


Dear Danav,

I donot intend to do any fraud, but was just trying to look for possibilities.

My concern was only that if there is a restriction then such a restriction should have been mentioned in the visa grant document, or incase we are free to go anywhere then where is the so said fraud.


----------



## Danav_Singh

hgupta said:


> Dear Danav,
> 
> I donot intend to do any fraud, but was just trying to look for possibilities.
> 
> My concern was only that if there is a restriction then such a restriction should have been mentioned in the visa grant document, or incase we are free to go anywhere then where is the so said fraud.


You are free as per federal visa rules but you signed declaration with state govt which can used against you anytime. My suggestion would be go to the sponsored state first and stay there for couple of months and try to get official release from them. They can officially release you if you can prove you tried your best to find work but failed. Its not a good start to be in confrontation with any state government so better play safe.


----------



## sivakumar s s

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Thank you so much for your valuable time.
> 
> I am bit relaxed now.I am from India and I am sure,I am not from terrorist infected country and I live in most beautiful state in india,the northern part of India ;-)
> 
> I dont know you but you are great man.Thanks a lot.
> 
> One more question-I have applied my visa 23rd feb 2015.So how much time will it takes normally for Visa grant?
> 
> Also,I am thinking of leaving my job in March end and sit at home and spend some time with family ...so will it affect my visa in anyway,if I am unemployed??
> I want to wait for Visa.if I get then good ,if not then I will start with new job, ;-P



If you applied 189 : ~ 50 - 60 days

190 : 40 -60 days.....

Definitely, your current job status will not have any impact on your Visa application.

Everything is based on at the time of Invitation(EOI 60 points).

Co will verify your points submitted in EOI with the document proof.

Result => GRANT

Very good decision :clap2:

R u in chennai IBM?


----------



## sivakumar s s

hgupta said:


> Dear Sivakumar
> 
> Moral binding is fine, but there are some other factors due to which I would prefer to live in some other state where I have a friend who can help me in settling in Australia which might not be Queensland.
> In case there is no statutory binding to live in Queensland for the first 2 years as per the visa conditions then it is no use putting myself to hardship by compulsarily living in Queensland if it is not required.
> 
> Please clarify by considering my circumstances


Dear Gupta,

Its up to you, we have committed to state that will serve in the state to build its economy in the initial first two years and so the state provided you 5 points through that you got VISA GRANT.

Also, you showed them Fund evidence, that you can easily live in QLD with out any job for at least 6 months.

Now, Is it fine to betray them.......*Definitely it will have big impact while applying citizenship under character evidence*

If you want a short stay in oz go with your mind. Else land in QLD and stay there for 2 years...

My suggestion are same like DANAV_SINGH's.......


_Please ignore my harsh words......If you feel bad..._


----------



## AustraliaHunt

sivakumar s s said:


> If you applied 189 : ~ 50 - 60 days
> 
> 190 : 40 -60 days.....
> 
> Definitely, your current job status will not have any impact on your Visa application.
> 
> Everything is based on at the time of Invitation(EOI 60 points).
> 
> Co will verify your points submitted in EOI with the document proof.
> 
> Result => GRANT
> 
> Very good decision :clap2:
> 
> R u in chennai IBM?



oh thats good news..I wish I will hear this Grant news soon..

No I am in Delhi.


----------



## Raviinc

hgupta said:


> Dear Sivakumar
> 
> Moral binding is fine, but there are some other factors due to which I would prefer to live in some other state where I have a friend who can help me in settling in Australia which might not be Queensland.
> In case there is no statutory binding to live in Queensland for the first 2 years as per the visa conditions then it is no use putting myself to hardship by compulsarily living in Queensland if it is not required.
> 
> Please clarify by considering my circumstances


When you have indeed utilised their 5 points to get the visa an obligation is created to remain for the stipulated period. Breaching the unwritten contract may put you in a questionable situation.


----------



## zainer

amhalabi said:


> Is it the same passport No.? if yes, then no need to change anything as VEVO needs only your passport No.
> 
> If Passport No. is changed, then you have to inform DIBP and ask them to change your passport No. in VEVO. I believe there's a form for this.


Hello,
would you please contact me in private


----------



## dr_max

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations DR MAX,
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:
> 
> Finally crossed all the hurdles...... Now it the time for you to chill out take off to Oz lane:


Thanks Siva.
When are you flying to Adelaide?


----------



## asialanka

Hi 

Do we need to put the scanned images of the VISA stickers (in our passport) as evidence to prove the duration of any visits to foreign countries in Form 80

I am thinking if i should do this for my visit to India for about 3 months


----------



## Knowman

babajani said:


> Hello All
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my parents I have been granted 190 visa for me and my family.
> 
> Though I applied through an agent , Its solely because of the contribution of many members of this forum that I have successfully completed the process.I got my motivation and inspiration from the forum members. If I had not visited this forum in the first place, I would not have applied for immigration.
> 
> Thankyou all the members whose posts helped me in the process. special thanks to the moderators of the forum for managing and running such a helpful forum for potential immigrants.
> 
> I will be writing in detail my story which may help many members of this forum.
> 
> God bless you all.
> 
> Regards




Congratulationssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bdapplicant

i am going to visit Australia next week for our first entry after receiving grant of 189 visa. Can anyone pls ans my queries-
1. Apart from our grant letters and passports, is there anything we need to show to the immigration?
2. Do we need to report anywhere (like i think, i heard 190 applicants report to immigration office)
3. What should we need to do (like open bank account, open tax number, apply for medicare and social security number etc)


----------



## rannair

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Do we need to put the scanned images of the VISA stickers (in our passport) as evidence to prove the duration of any visits to foreign countries in Form 80
> 
> I am thinking if i should do this for my visit to India for about 3 months


Hi Asialanka
No need to upload scanned images of VISA stickers in passport.Only mention the details in form 80.If you have stayed for more than 1 year then upload pcc, else nothing required.I also did the same got direct grant no questions asked.

Regards
Ranjeet


----------



## rupandeep

Hi People,

First of all kudos to all of you for making this thread so informative.
I am starting my ACS assessment and need guidance from all the members.
I have total experience of 7.5 years with 1 year in development (IT)+ 5 years in Manual/Automation testing (Telecom) and around 1.5 years (Cisco) in overall design and pre-sales.
Kindly suggest me in which code to apply as from my profile it looks like 261314 software-tester & 261313 Software-Engineer looks relevent for me.


----------



## BretSavage

babajani said:


> Hello All
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my parents I have been granted 190 visa for me and my family.
> 
> Though I applied through an agent , Its solely because of the contribution of many members of this forum that I have successfully completed the process.I got my motivation and inspiration from the forum members. If I had not visited this forum in the first place, I would not have applied for immigration.
> 
> Thankyou all the members whose posts helped me in the process. special thanks to the moderators of the forum for managing and running such a helpful forum for potential immigrants.
> 
> I will be writing in detail my story which may help many members of this forum.
> 
> God bless you all.
> 
> Regards


Congratz Babajani & all the best..


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

One thread should be only for those who get their visa granted, but they have queries regarding moving, landing, job related issues. Is there any such thread available?


----------



## amitisyours

Hi Guys,

I got an invite in the 13-Feb cycle for 189 class. I am yet to submit the visa application. I am in a dilemma, need advice from members.

I plan to apply for visa with family (myself, wife & daughter). However, we are expecting another child in month of July. I am confused, if I apply for my entire family what will happen for my second baby, also my wife wont be able to travel to Australia within a year from now (as PCC will be taken now) since the baby will be too small to travel.

I dont want to apply for family after moving to Australia, as that sounds too tricky, wait time of 2+ years for partner filing etc. I prefer filing for entire family in my application only. What are my options, can you guys help?


----------



## jannayaksingh

Hi guys. Can someone please let me know the step wise description of obtaining the PR under Victorian state sponsorship Visa 190. I have already submitted the EOI with 65 points on 22 Feb 2015. ACS is +ve date 5th June 2014. I am still waiting for my IELTS result hardcopy. What should be the next steps? Please guide me . 

__________________
ANZSCO: 261314 | IELTS: L 8.5 R 8.5 S 7 W 7 l ACS +ve: 5 June ,2014 | EOI Lodged (VIC) - 22 Feb 2015


----------



## Kelschiao

Hi, can anyone recommend an agent to help with the application? thanks!


----------



## owais83

Kelschiao said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend an agent to help with the application? thanks!


This blog is more helpful than an agent.


----------



## JonDoe

Any grants of 25 Feb 2015 yet ??


----------



## asialanka

Kelschiao said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend an agent to help with the application? thanks!


Hi Mate

I suggest you to stick to this forum which is more updated and knowledgeable than many agents.... In my case, I earlier thought of getting the help an agent and even paid a joining fee that he wanted....But later realized this forum is the best helper and now applying directly


----------



## asialanka

Hi

I am filling form 80 (on the pdf itself without using a pen) and wondering if it should be written in all block capital as specified at the top of the form... 

However, looks like block capital is required only if it's hand written.......

Any suggestions from the guys who already did this?


----------



## asialanka

rannair said:


> Hi Asialanka
> No need to upload scanned images of VISA stickers in passport.Only mention the details in form 80.If you have stayed for more than 1 year then upload pcc, else nothing required.I also did the same got direct grant no questions asked.
> 
> Regards
> Ranjeet


That's really helpful Ranjeet...

I'd like to suggest u to create a signature for u coz then the forum can get more help from u


----------



## hasnainhyder1

amitisyours said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got an invite in the 13-Feb cycle for 189 class. I am yet to submit the visa application. I am in a dilemma, need advice from members.
> 
> I plan to apply for visa with family (myself, wife & daughter). However, we are expecting another child in month of July. I am confused, if I apply for my entire family what will happen for my second baby, also my wife wont be able to travel to Australia within a year from now (as PCC will be taken now) since the baby will be too small to travel.
> 
> I dont want to apply for family after moving to Australia, as that sounds too tricky, wait time of 2+ years for partner filing etc. I prefer filing for entire family in my application only. What are my options, can you guys help?


This is how I see it,

Issues Raised:
1) A baby is on the way and is going to be born in July 2015
2) Wife will not be able to travel for a year

Solutions:
1) You can let go of this EOI and submit another in June or July, submit wife's PCC in August or September (hence she will be able to travel to Oz till Aug/Sep 2016)

OR

2) Submit the Visa application now and stall the application by not uploading PCC's and medicals. A CO will be assigned to you. You can let him know the baby situation and upload all docs in July when the baby is born.


If you submit your Visa Application and Front Load all documents, there is a possibility that you may get the grant within 2.5 months, which means by mid-May. Hence your newborn will miss the boat.

Personally I would choose option 2 as it gets the ball rolling.
Hope it helps.


----------



## sandeepr

Guys, 

Could you help me with this doubt? How many rounds is it taking to get the invitation for 189 - 261313 with 65 points. I have submitted my EOI yesterday. 

What are the chances of getting invited this Friday?


----------



## dj_Baba

Hi all!

I have been busy trying to obtain the correct PCC from RPO in New Delhi which I supplied to DIBP along with other supporting documents. Thought of calling the GSM team at the famous 3.30 AM IST to request them for checking my documents. Within minutes, I saw changes to my Immi Account and non-migrating dependents which I added by mistake were removed from the page. No other action though since then so I called again and the helpful officer informed me that no other documents are required from my side now. However some other processing is pending and the officer was not sure how much time it can take. Anxiously waiting for the grant now and sincerely hoping it comes through quickly.


----------



## Gunjan86

I am new to this forum, i had lodged the visa on 5th of December 2014 through an agent, and front loaded all the documents pertaining to my case before 26th December 2014. 

And still there is no movement in my case and the agent is saying that in the immi account it shows in progress . Kindly suggest what to do ?


----------



## asialanka

Gunjan86 said:


> I am new to this forum, i had lodged the visa on 5th of December 2014 through an agent, and front loaded all the documents pertaining to my case before 26th December 2014.
> 
> And still there is no movement in my case and the agent is saying that in the immi account it shows in progress . Kindly suggest what to do ?


If it was lodged on 05th Dec.. then now's da time to call immi

U or ur agent can call immi and ask if there's anything more to be done from ur part

Make sure to keep the TRN number at hand... they'll ask to check the authenticity of the caller


----------



## Gunjan86

Thanks for your suggestion.

Can you please help me where to call.

Any number ?


----------



## asialanka

Gunjan86 said:


> Thanks for your suggestion.
> 
> Can you please help me where to call.
> 
> Any number ?


Hi

Just go back to few pages one by one in this thread and you'll find a whole lot


----------



## spikersandhu

Just wait n watch dear...There is nothing you can do....... it takes minimum 50 to 60 days to assign CO...... !


Gunjan86 said:


> I am new to this forum, i had lodged the visa on 5th of December 2014 through an agent, and front loaded all the documents pertaining to my case before 26th December 2014.
> 
> And still there is no movement in my case and the agent is saying that in the immi account it shows in progress . Kindly suggest what to do ?


----------



## Gunjan86

Yeah I know it is really very frustrating


----------



## Gunjan86

Dear Mr. Sandhu,

U r from Jalandhar.


----------



## Rubal1

Gunjan86 said:


> I am new to this forum, i had lodged the visa on 5th of December 2014 through an agent, and front loaded all the documents pertaining to my case before 26th December 2014.
> 
> And still there is no movement in my case and the agent is saying that in the immi account it shows in progress . Kindly suggest what to do ?


Same issue with me...we applied on 4th December through agent and there was some update in app on 6th Feb we don't know whether case office assigned or not? I called up agent he said CO is not assigned..even he got upset that why we have created duplicate account. We are confused???

IELTS - 7.5, 8, 7,8.5 sep 2, skill assessment +ve with 65 points on 30 Oct, Invite - 14 Nov, visa filed- 4 Dec, grant - waiting!!!!


----------



## Squeak99

Could anyone advise how to go about getting people to write statutory declarations for a de facto relationship?

I received positive skills assessment for as a life scientist NEC code 234599 and recently received QLD state nomination (off-list).My partner and I have been living and working in QLD since July 2014 on 417 working holiday visas. I'll soon be submitting my 190 visa and adding my partner as a de facto applicant. However, we don't have any evidence of living together prior to moving to Australia. (No leases and I still had all my post go to my parent house as it was very nearby). We registered our de facto relationship a few weeks and we have a joint account since December. 
However, our evidence going back 12 months is poor I.e. Only photos. We will both write the declarations but do we write these as printed word comments and get them certified or do we have a special form to use? 

We also may get an Australian citizen that we live with to write one so again this this need to be a special form?


----------



## Squeak99

Just replying to see if my signature works, if it doesn't can someone advise how to do this?


----------



## hasnainhyder1

Only One Visa Grant today (25/02/2015) !

Pace has slowed down considerably. Hoping to see some good progress next week.


----------



## hasnainhyder1

Only One Visa Grant today (25/02/2015) !

Pace has slowed down considerably. Hoping to see some good progress next week.


----------



## Pooh

*Hi*



Kelschiao said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend an agent to help with the application? thanks!


Read the following link...YOU WILL NEVER WANT TO GO FOR AN AGENT!!!
It made me realise what a waste I did by going for an agent...but i was too late when I read it.... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html



Hope this helps!!


----------



## AustraliaHunt

Gunjan86 said:


> Dear Mr. Sandhu,
> 
> U r from Jalandhar.


Gunjan,

Are you from Jalandhar?
I am also from Jalandhar.


----------



## Pooh

*Hi*



asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Do we need to put the scanned images of the VISA stickers (in our passport) as evidence to prove the duration of any visits to foreign countries in Form 80
> 
> I am thinking if i should do this for my visit to India for about 3 months


I applied through an agent and he asked me to give photocopies of all the visa and date stamp pages in my passport. Including my spouse. May be it is for the form 80, cz he submitted all the documents together.


----------



## Gunjan86

AustraliaHunt said:


> Gunjan,
> 
> Are you from Jalandhar?
> I am also from Jalandhar.


Yes i am from Jalandhar.

Basti Sheikh near post office.


----------



## JonDoe

Seems like 1 Grant and 1 CO contact only for today till now.

Similar to last weeks trend which started Monday and Tuesday showing a good speed and then Wed, Thurs and Fri being slow ones.


----------



## gullu

JonDoe said:


> Seems like 1 Grant and 1 CO contact only for today till now.
> 
> Similar to last weeks trend which started Monday and Tuesday showing a good speed and then Wed, Thurs and Fri being slow ones.


May be they work only for first two days for immigration and rest of week for visit visas due to world cup.


----------



## sandeepr

Guys, can anyone help me with my query?

How many rounds does it take to get the invitation for 261313 with 65 points?


----------



## viju_009

sandeepr said:


> Guys, can anyone help me with my query? How many rounds does it take to get the invitation for 261313 with 65 points?


Minimum 2 rounds. Depends on how many are ahead of you with 70 points


----------



## sandeepr

viju_009 said:


> Minimum 2 rounds. Depends on how many are ahead of you with 70 points


Thanks for the info bro.


----------



## ven343

sandeepr said:


> Guys, can anyone help me with my query?
> 
> How many rounds does it take to get the invitation for 261313 with 65 points?


hi sandeepr,

are you asking about DIBP(189) or state(190)???


----------



## scor

My CO contacted me today to ask for PCC but they didn't specify which PCC they need. I submtited 1 PCC for my current country. I've been in 2 other countries (1 for 4 years and 1 for 11 months) but which one is required? I'm almost done with the 4y PCC but the other one I haven't started yet. 

Do you get CO request with specific countries PCC or just general?


----------



## spikersandhu

_Hello Gunjan....Yes I am from Jalandhar...... !_


Gunjan86 said:


> Yeah I know it is really very frustrating


----------



## sandeepr

ven343 said:


> hi sandeepr,
> 
> are you asking about DIBP(189) or state(190)???


Dibp 189


----------



## asialanka

scor said:


> My CO contacted me today to ask for PCC but they didn't specify which PCC they need. I submtited 1 PCC for my current country. I've been in 2 other countries (1 for 4 years and 1 for 11 months) but which one is required? I'm almost done with the 4y PCC but the other one I haven't started yet.
> 
> Do you get CO request with specific countries PCC or just general?


It should be the one for the country you spent 4 years 

coz normally a PCC would be asked if you reach cumulative 12 or 12+ months in a foreign country 

Also call them and confirm with the CO which one they need if you are still not sure


----------



## RaniMatta

There is nothing as beautiful as that tinny little GOLDEN MAIL. Today morning my Immi account status was changed from 'processing' to 'finalized'. And I was grant a 189 visa.
Despite being a silent member, I would like to thank all the experts here who answered my worries and helped me get things through.
To all the Syrians in here, there is hope, we might have to wait a bit longer than others but the time will come.
Wish all the best to everyone who is still waiting for this moment.
I will update my timeline in few minutes


----------



## Gunjan86

RaniMatta said:


> There is nothing as beautiful as that tinny little GOLDEN MAIL. Today morning my Immi account status was changed from 'processing' to 'finalized'. And I was grant a 189 visa.
> Despite being a silent member, I would like to thank all the experts here who answered my worries and helped me get things through.
> To all the Syrians in here, there is hope, we might have to wait a bit longer than others but the time will come.
> Wish all the best to everyone who is still waiting for this moment.
> I will update my timeline in few minutes


congrats mate !!!!!!!!


----------



## gullu

RaniMatta said:


> There is nothing as beautiful as that tinny little GOLDEN MAIL. Today morning my Immi account status was changed from 'processing' to 'finalized'. And I was grant a 189 visa.
> Despite being a silent member, I would like to thank all the experts here who answered my worries and helped me get things through.
> To all the Syrians in here, there is hope, we might have to wait a bit longer than others but the time will come.
> Wish all the best to everyone who is still waiting for this moment.
> I will update my timeline in few minutes


Congratulations!!


----------



## XINGSINGH

Effindi said:


> Alhamdolillah received the Grant today. It was quick overall. I would like to state once again that Pakistani applicants please dont get discouraged. ESC is not applicable to everyone and these days it seems the time has reduced significantly. I thank all of you for your guidance and wish each one of you good luck and best wishes.


Congrats


----------



## BretSavage

RaniMatta said:


> There is nothing as beautiful as that tinny little GOLDEN MAIL. Today morning my Immi account status was changed from 'processing' to 'finalized'. And I was grant a 189 visa.
> Despite being a silent member, I would like to thank all the experts here who answered my worries and helped me get things through.
> To all the Syrians in here, there is hope, we might have to wait a bit longer than others but the time will come.
> Wish all the best to everyone who is still waiting for this moment.
> I will update my timeline in few minutes


Congrtz mate & all the best..


----------



## XINGSINGH

babajani said:


> Hello All
> 
> By the grace of God and prayers of my parents I have been granted 190 visa for me and my family.
> 
> Though I applied through an agent , Its solely because of the contribution of many members of this forum that I have successfully completed the process.I got my motivation and inspiration from the forum members. If I had not visited this forum in the first place, I would not have applied for immigration.
> 
> Thankyou all the members whose posts helped me in the process. special thanks to the moderators of the forum for managing and running such a helpful forum for potential immigrants.
> 
> I will be writing in detail my story which may help many members of this forum.
> 
> God bless you all.
> 
> Regards


Congrats


----------



## XINGSINGH

rupandeep said:


> Hi People,
> 
> First of all kudos to all of you for making this thread so informative.
> I am starting my ACS assessment and need guidance from all the members.
> I have total experience of 7.5 years with 1 year in development (IT)+ 5 years in Manual/Automation testing (Telecom) and around 1.5 years (Cisco) in overall design and pre-sales.
> Kindly suggest me in which code to apply as from my profile it looks like 261314 software-tester & 261313 Software-Engineer looks relevent for me.


Go for 261313 it will be a cake walk


----------



## sivakumar s s

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Do we need to put the scanned images of the VISA stickers (in our passport) as evidence to prove the duration of any visits to foreign countries in Form 80
> 
> I am thinking if i should do this for my visit to India for about 3 months


Not needed to upload scanned images of VISA stickers in passport.

Just fill form 80


----------



## sivakumar s s

dr_max said:


> Thanks Siva.
> When are you flying to Adelaide?


Starting on 3rd March and Reaching Adelaide on 5th.


----------



## sivakumar s s

dj_Baba said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been busy trying to obtain the correct PCC from RPO in New Delhi which I supplied to DIBP along with other supporting documents. Thought of calling the GSM team at the famous 3.30 AM IST to request them for checking my documents. Within minutes, I saw changes to my Immi Account and non-migrating dependents which I added by mistake were removed from the page. No other action though since then so I called again and the helpful officer informed me that no other documents are required from my side now. However some other processing is pending and the officer was not sure how much time it can take. Anxiously waiting for the grant now and sincerely hoping it comes through quickly.


Soon expecting good news from your dear


----------



## sivakumar s s

RaniMatta said:


> There is nothing as beautiful as that tinny little GOLDEN MAIL. Today morning my Immi account status was changed from 'processing' to 'finalized'. And I was grant a 189 visa.
> Despite being a silent member, I would like to thank all the experts here who answered my worries and helped me get things through.
> To all the Syrians in here, there is hope, we might have to wait a bit longer than others but the time will come.
> Wish all the best to everyone who is still waiting for this moment.
> I will update my timeline in few minutes


Many many hearty congratulations RaniMatta,
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## rafaelisabella

Wooohoooo, just got my grant!!! Thanks everybody in this forum. My process was intermediated by an agent, but if it wasn't for this forum I would have never started applying for this visa. Now a new journey begins: preparing to move. Sydney here I go!!!

Just as an FYI, my first entry date is 12/18/2015.


----------



## sivakumar s s

rafaelisabella said:


> Wooohoooo, just got my grant!!! Thanks everybody in this forum. My process was intermediated by an agent, but if it wasn't for this forum I would have never started applying for this visa. Now a new journey begins: preparing to move. Sydney here I go!!!
> 
> Just as an FYI, my first entry date is 12/18/2015.


Many many hearty congratulations ,
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## zainer

*Congratulations*



RaniMatta said:


> There is nothing as beautiful as that tinny little GOLDEN MAIL. Today morning my Immi account status was changed from 'processing' to 'finalized'. And I was grant a 189 visa.
> Despite being a silent member, I would like to thank all the experts here who answered my worries and helped me get things through.
> To all the Syrians in here, there is hope, we might have to wait a bit longer than others but the time will come.
> Wish all the best to everyone who is still waiting for this moment.
> I will update my timeline in few minutes


Congratulations this is really promising !!!!
just to confirm, you have submitted Form 80 + 1221 in July 2014 , right ?
Good luck


----------



## Lord Raven

Thanks dear babajee 

I have requested for a salary certificate for specific time period, also, kindly clarify another confusion that recently came up. There is a slight mismatch between the document sent to Engineers Australia and the document I am going to send next to DIBP. The company I am working for has slightly changed its name due to a new law of local ministry. Would there be any issue? EA and DIBP are two different departments I suppose, and they won't cross verify these two letters, hopefully. 

Regarding NADRA marriage certificate, thanks for the clarification. I really appreciate it, but I still requested a lawyer to issue affidavit for this reason, just in case. 



babajani said:


> Hello Dear
> 
> 1. ITs better if you can get a salary certificate from your organization. Though the two documents you mentioned might be enough to proof your employment, its better to provide as much documentation as possible.
> 
> 2. If your wife's name was changed due to marriage i.e her last name is changed , you do not need to provide any evidence for name change. Your marriage certificate is itself a proof of name change.
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> Lord Raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I live in Saudi Arabia, there are no taxes here. I don't have salary slips for the jobs I am doing here. I can only go to the bank and get statement for entire 2 years of my foreign employment. I have my salary mentioned on contract letter as well. Would these two documents be enough proof? Bank Statement and Contract Letter?
> 
> Another thing is, my wife's name was changed after we got married. I am not claiming points for her skills. Her IELTS TRF and Passport biodata page, the only two documents that I will be submitting in her case, both have same name printed (her new name) on them. But the marriage certificate has the old name. Do I need to give a proof of name change or not? Tell me, if yes, how to submit proof of name change?
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## BretSavage

rafaelisabella said:


> Wooohoooo, just got my grant!!! Thanks everybody in this forum. My process was intermediated by an agent, but if it wasn't for this forum I would have never started applying for this visa. Now a new journey begins: preparing to move. Sydney here I go!!!
> 
> Just as an FYI, my first entry date is 12/18/2015.


Congrtz rafaelisabella & all the best.


----------



## sap.amitpatil

*Architectural Drafts Person*

hi all,
My wife is Architect from Pune University and has almost 10 yrs of work experience. we are applying for Skill assessment as 'Architectural Drafts Person' as i got a mixed opinion about assessment from AACA for 'Architect' occupation. Anyone here who has processed 312111? would like to hear some experiences.

thanks


----------



## RaniMatta

zainer said:


> Congratulations this is really promising !!!!
> just to confirm, you have submitted Form 80 + 1221 in July 2014 , right ?
> Good luck


Yes, I front loaded the PCC and medical but waited for the CO to ask me for the required forms .. she asked for both form 80 and 1221, both were uploaded in july


----------



## sevnik0202

rafaelisabella said:


> Wooohoooo, just got my grant!!! Thanks everybody in this forum. My process was intermediated by an agent, but if it wasn't for this forum I would have never started applying for this visa. Now a new journey begins: preparing to move. Sydney here I go!!!
> 
> Just as an FYI, my first entry date is 12/18/2015.


Congrats.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

Someone messed up the tracker


----------



## A_M_

Hello All.....new to this forum

I have just started thinking of applying 189 visa.

I did my bachelor in Electronics and Communication Engg and is currently having 7yrs 8mnths of work exp in IT (mostly telecom clients).

I am confused regarding the skill and exp assessment, should I go for ACS or Engg Aus to get maximum points.

Any suggestion is highly welcome


----------



## pbalavinod_s

Hello Team,

Good day to all.

I am happy to share you all that I received my grant today morning. This forum helped me to clarify almost all the queries. Thanks to all.

I wish a speedy grant for the all people who are waiting for their PR . 

Thanks,
Bala


----------



## deeparashmin

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Good day to all.
> 
> I am happy to share you all that I received my grant today morning. This forum helped me to clarify almost all the queries. Thanks to all.
> 
> I wish a speedy grant for the all people who are waiting for their PR .
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


Congratulations!!! All the best


----------



## mandy2137

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Good day to all.
> 
> I am happy to share you all that I received my grant today morning. This forum helped me to clarify almost all the queries. Thanks to all.
> 
> I wish a speedy grant for the all people who are waiting for their PR .
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


Hi Bala, 

Good to hear about this good news. Congrats.


----------



## deeparashmin

Guys i could see a grant for 10th Jan Visa date in the tracker. Has some one updated by mistake or its really that way???


----------



## viju_009

deeparashmin said:


> Guys i could see a grant for 10th Jan Visa date in the tracker. Has some one updated by mistake or its really that way???


 am sure someone has messed it up. Jan submissions yet to kick start


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

viju_009 said:


> am sure someone has messed it up. Jan submissions yet to kick start


This is insane, someone deleted my entry, along with everyone who lodged on 30th dec


----------



## Archanasetty1717

Pradeep Reddy said:


> This is insane, someone deleted my entry, along with everyone who lodged on 30th dec


Hi All,

Please update on Forum for Grants as the Tracker is messed and can't see any updates on it.
Filed on 30-Dec-2014 and waiting to see the progress.

Thanks
Archana


----------



## deeparashmin

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please update on Forum for Grants as the Tracker is messed and can't see any updates on it.
> Filed on 30-Dec-2014 and waiting to see the progress.
> 
> Thanks
> Archana


This is bad. People updating the tracker should ensure they update only their data. Also even though after stating that filter should not be used they still do it. 
Archana and Pradeep , seems you guys have to add your entries again.


----------



## asialanka

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Good day to all.
> 
> I am happy to share you all that I received my grant today morning. This forum helped me to clarify almost all the queries. Thanks to all.
> 
> I wish a speedy grant for the all people who are waiting for their PR .
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


Congratz Bala!!!

Wish you a great future in your dream destination


----------



## gireeshoft

Hi Seniors,

My CO has given me 28 days to respond and is about to expire on 03.03.2015. I have already submitted the form 1221, updated resumes and some other documents through my agent. According to agent,he mailed the same on 12 the Feb, but still my immiaccount displays the same status, the document list also remains the same.
Shall I contact DIBP.. any thing wrong in that ??? PLS advice me.


----------



## BretSavage

gireeshoft said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> My CO has given me 28 days to respond and is about to expire on 03.03.2015. I have already submitted the form 1221, updated resumes and some other documents through my agent. According to agent,he mailed the same on 12 the Feb, but still my immiaccount displays the same status, the document list also remains the same.
> Shall I contact DIBP.. any thing wrong in that ??? PLS advice me.


There is nothing wrong with it, go ahead and contact CO. sometimes it takes time to get things updated as it is done by back office. while calling keep your details ready for verification.


----------



## BretSavage

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Good day to all.
> 
> I am happy to share you all that I received my grant today morning. This forum helped me to clarify almost all the queries. Thanks to all.
> 
> I wish a speedy grant for the all people who are waiting for their PR .
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


Congratz pbalagovind & all the best


----------



## viju_009

Pradeep Reddy said:


> This is insane, someone deleted my entry, along with everyone who lodged on 30th dec


just opened the tracker and noticed that you were referring to my application.

I am not sure who updated my status. But I have not heard from any one.

I have changed it back to how it was.

Wish we can enable alerts so that we are atleast we are aware of the changes.

Just noticed the entire data from november 2014 is vanished.


----------



## padmayogesh

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Good day to all.
> 
> I am happy to share you all that I received my grant today morning. This forum helped me to clarify almost all the queries. Thanks to all.
> 
> I wish a speedy grant for the all people who are waiting for their PR .
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


Congrats and All the Best for your future in Oz !!


----------



## viju_009

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please update on Forum for Grants as the Tracker is messed and can't see any updates on it.
> Filed on 30-Dec-2014 and waiting to see the progress.
> 
> Thanks
> Archana


Hi Archana,

Can you send me the link to the forum for grants please


----------



## sivakumar s s

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Good day to all.
> 
> I am happy to share you all that I received my grant today morning. This forum helped me to clarify almost all the queries. Thanks to all.
> 
> I wish a speedy grant for the all people who are waiting for their PR .
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


Many many hearty congratulations dear Bala,
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

gireeshoft said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> My CO has given me 28 days to respond and is about to expire on 03.03.2015. I have already submitted the form 1221, updated resumes and some other documents through my agent. According to agent,he mailed the same on 12 the Feb, but still my immiaccount displays the same status, the document list also remains the same.
> Shall I contact DIBP.. any thing wrong in that ??? PLS advice me.


Please do contact in Early morning 4 am IST
*
+61 7 31367000 *


----------



## meys

Hi All,

I am here to say thanks to everyone, particularly Siva, who has been giving so much of help in term of advice, guidance and direction. I eventually got my grant on the 12 Feb 2015, straight after contacting the case officer (Adelaide Team) to confirm that the requested documents have been received.

My lesson learn from this case is, "DO NOT WAIT", just call them after you upload all the requested documents if you cant wait for the golden email.

Cheers,
Mey


----------



## sivakumar s s

meys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am here to say thanks to everyone, particularly Siva, who has been giving so much of help in term of advice, guidance and direction. I eventually got my grant on the 12 Feb 2015, straight after contacting the case officer (Adelaide Team) to confirm that the requested documents have been received.
> 
> My lesson learn from this case is, "DO NOT WAIT", just call them after you upload all the requested documents if you cant wait for the golden email.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mey


Well Said;

Innovative idea Meys...


----------



## JonDoe

*Why are the numbers going down??*

Hi All,

I analysed the Tracker and noticed the following trend

Month----------- Number of applications
Aug-2014----------- 75
Sep-2014----------- 101
Oct-2014----------- 82
Nov-2014----------- 82
Dec-2014----------- 108
Jan-2105----------- 52
Feb-2015----------- 16

Altough according to IMMI the number of invitations in Jan has been very high 2900+ against the average of 25-2600 invites in most other months, the number of applications shown in the tracker is really low.

Any idea on the reason for this? Is it that lesser people are applying for Visas or lesser people are attending this forum and updating the tracker?


----------



## hasnainhyder1

Guidance Requested:

I applied the 189 visa on 21st Dec, 2014.
No CO allocation/Grant so far.

Should I try calling DIBP without CO allocation?


----------



## sivakumar s s

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Guidance Requested:
> 
> I applied the 189 visa on 21st Dec, 2014.
> No CO allocation/Grant so far.
> 
> Should I try calling DIBP without CO allocation?


Please do contact in Early morning of your current location.

It should be Adelaide/Brisbance 9:00 am

*+61 7 31367000*


----------



## lakshmim_84

JonDoe said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I analysed the Tracker and noticed the following trend
> 
> Month----------- Number of applications
> Aug-2014----------- 75
> Sep-2014----------- 101
> Oct-2014----------- 82
> Nov-2014----------- 82
> Dec-2014----------- 108
> Jan-2105----------- 52
> Feb-2015----------- 16
> 
> Altough according to IMMI the number of invitations in Jan has been very high 2900+ against the average of 25-2600 invites in most other months, the number of applications shown in the tracker is really low.
> 
> Any idea on the reason for this? Is it that lesser people are applying for Visas or lesser people are attending this forum and updating the tracker?


Bacause, the tracker is updated by members of this forum. Only they know about it. However, there are many who are not members of this forum and have got grant/invitation. That value is shown in the IMMI. The tracker is for the reference of the forum members


----------



## JonDoe

lakshmim_84 said:


> Bacause, the tracker is updated by members of this forum. Only they know about it. However, there are many who are not members of this forum and have got grant/invitation. That value is shown in the IMMI. The tracker is for the reference of the forum members


Is there a link for Grants given on IMMI site? Can you please share it here. I can find invitation count in skill select but am unable to find any grant count.


----------



## sivakumar s s

JonDoe said:


> Is there a link for Grants given on IMMI site? Can you please share it here. I can find invitation count in skill select but am unable to find any grant count.


No dear Jon,

Visa Grants are confidential one which cannot be shared......


However to check any particular Visa grant : VEVO
But it needs Visa number or TRF num or...


Immi only provides statistics of Visa grant


----------



## Archanasetty1717

*Got my Direct Grant today )))*

Hi All,

I got my Direct grant today.  @ 9:53AM - Adelaide GSM Team 7

:cheer2:

Thanks for all the help & support provided on this forum which helped me to get a Direct Grant.
Its been great feeling today.


Details are as below:-
Subclass:189
ANZSCO Code: 261313 
Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7
Total Points : 60 
Invite Received : 19/Dec/2014 
Visa Lodged - 30/Dec/2014 
PCC - 05/Jan/2015 
Medicals : 31/Dec/2014 
Direct Visa Grant : 26-Feb-2015 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Direct grant today.  @ 9:53AM - Adelaide GSM Team 7
> 
> :cheer2:
> 
> Thanks for all the help & support provided on this forum which helped me to get a Direct Grant.
> Its been great feeling today.
> 
> 
> Details are as below:-
> Subclass:189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7
> Total Points : 60
> Invite Received : 19/Dec/2014
> Visa Lodged - 30/Dec/2014
> PCC - 05/Jan/2015
> Medicals : 31/Dec/2014
> Direct Visa Grant : 26-Feb-2015 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Many many hearty congratulations Archana,
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## BRam111

Guys is invitation on 27-Feb-2015 00:00 AM or 27-Feb-2015 00:00 PM?

Ram


----------



## mandy2137

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Direct grant today.  @ 9:53AM - Adelaide GSM Team 7
> 
> :cheer2:
> 
> Thanks for all the help & support provided on this forum which helped me to get a Direct Grant.
> Its been great feeling today.
> 
> 
> Details are as below:-
> Subclass:189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7
> Total Points : 60
> Invite Received : 19/Dec/2014
> Visa Lodged - 30/Dec/2014
> PCC - 05/Jan/2015
> Medicals : 31/Dec/2014
> Direct Visa Grant : 26-Feb-2015 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations Archana, enjoy these moments. God bless you


----------



## Archanasetty1717

mandy2137 said:


> Congratulations Archana, enjoy these moments. God bless you


Thanks a lot. 
All that is required is little patience & the big day would come :cheer2:


----------



## Archanasetty1717

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations Archana,
> Won the golden :first:
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thanks for your immense support Siva.
You have been so patient to explain things & replied to mails with patience.
Really hats off to you 
:cheer2:


----------



## JonDoe

sivakumar s s said:


> No dear Jon,
> 
> Visa Grants are confidential one which cannot be shared......
> 
> 
> However to check any particular Visa grant : VEVO
> But it needs Visa number or TRF num or...
> 
> 
> Immi only provides statistics of Visa grant


I was actually asking about statistics of Grants only  In case you have a link of where we can find the statistics please share it.


----------



## nsk.14

BRam111 said:


> Guys is invitation on 27-Feb-2015 00:00 AM or 27-Feb-2015 00:00 PM?
> 
> Ram


12 AM. 
Are you guys able to access skill select page? I am getting an error "The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location." from yesterday...clearing cookies, history, etc, didnt help.


----------



## mehul.dalki

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Thanks for your immense support Siva.
> You have been so patient to explain things & replied to mails with patience.
> Really hats off to you
> :cheer2:


Congrats Archanasetty1717,

Best of luck for future, enjoy the happy moments

regards,

Mehul


----------



## BRam111

Good...so in another 5:30 hours. I just accessed skill set...no issues....



nsk.14 said:


> 12 AM.
> Are you guys able to access skill select page? I am getting an error "The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location." from yesterday...clearing cookies, history, etc, didnt help.


----------



## deeparashmin

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Direct grant today.  @ 9:53AM - Adelaide GSM Team 7
> 
> :cheer2:
> 
> Thanks for all the help & support provided on this forum which helped me to get a Direct Grant.
> Its been great feeling today.
> 
> 
> Details are as below:-
> Subclass:189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7
> Total Points : 60
> Invite Received : 19/Dec/2014
> Visa Lodged - 30/Dec/2014
> PCC - 05/Jan/2015
> Medicals : 31/Dec/2014
> Direct Visa Grant : 26-Feb-2015 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations Archana !!!! Wish you all the best for the new phase.


----------



## nsk.14

BRam111 said:


> Good...so in another 5:30 hours. I just accessed skill set...no issues....


Yeah, it will be tonight. Good Luck! 
I will try connecting from a different network.


----------



## XINGSINGH

sap.amitpatil said:


> hi all,
> My wife is Architect from Pune University and has almost 10 yrs of work experience. we are applying for Skill assessment as 'Architectural Drafts Person' as i got a mixed opinion about assessment from AACA for 'Architect' occupation. Anyone here who has processed 312111? would like to hear some experiences.
> 
> thanks


Hi I am not sure which xode to choose. But will advise you to put your hand on code which falls in 189 visa category and hope you have 60 points without atate sponsorship


----------



## XINGSINGH

meys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am here to say thanks to everyone, particularly Siva, who has been giving so much of help in term of advice, guidance and direction. I eventually got my grant on the 12 Feb 2015, straight after contacting the case officer (Adelaide Team) to confirm that the requested documents have been received.
> 
> My lesson learn from this case is, "DO NOT WAIT", just call them after you upload all the requested documents if you cant wait for the golden email.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mey


Congrats


----------



## Archanasetty1717

mehul.dalki said:


> Congrats Archanasetty1717,
> 
> Best of luck for future, enjoy the happy moments
> 
> regards,
> 
> Mehul


Thanks a lot :cheer2:


----------



## Archanasetty1717

deeparashmin said:


> Congratulations Archana !!!! Wish you all the best for the new phase.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Hrishi66

*189*

Hello Friends,

I have applied for 189 for Business Analyst on 18th Dec 2014, my status currently shows "Processing" and still CO has not alloted to me, however i called the DIBP agent, he said my case is assigned to Brisbane team, can anyone tell me what should i do next?
Just wait?....


----------



## XINGSINGH

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Direct grant today.  @ 9:53AM - Adelaide GSM Team 7
> 
> :cheer2:
> 
> Thanks for all the help & support provided on this forum which helped me to get a Direct Grant.
> Its been great feeling today.
> 
> Details are as below:-
> Subclass:189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7
> Total Points : 60
> Invite Received : 19/Dec/2014
> Visa Lodged - 30/Dec/2014
> PCC - 05/Jan/2015
> Medicals : 31/Dec/2014
> Direct Visa Grant : 26-Feb-2015 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats


----------



## JonDoe

Hrishi66 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have applied for 189 for Business Analyst on 18th Dec 2014, my status currently shows "Processing" and still CO has not alloted to me, however i called the DIBP agent, he said my case is assigned to Brisbane team, can anyone tell me what should i do next?
> Just wait?....


Would suggest a couple of things
1) Call DIBP again and try to get the e-mail of the team you are allocated to.
2) Be patient for a couple of days and you will probably get news. It is possible the CO is looking into your app and at the moment does not find the need to contact you as things may be in place.


----------



## Hrishi66

Thanks for the reply, however they did give a mail id which was, "[email protected]" and i worte to the same, however just received a auto-generated mail


----------



## myboat

Congrats to all you guys who recently had your grants.... still waiting for allocation of CO, and who knows may be a direct grant:fingerscrossed:


----------



## idreamofoz

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Good day to all.
> 
> I am happy to share you all that I received my grant today morning. This forum helped me to clarify almost all the queries. Thanks to all.
> 
> I wish a speedy grant for the all people who are waiting for their PR .
> 
> Thanks,
> Bala


Congrats Bala! A well deserved grant! 
All the best!


----------



## BretSavage

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Direct grant today.  @ 9:53AM - Adelaide GSM Team 7
> 
> :cheer2:
> 
> Thanks for all the help & support provided on this forum which helped me to get a Direct Grant.
> Its been great feeling today.
> 
> 
> Details are as below:-
> Subclass:189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7
> Total Points : 60
> Invite Received : 19/Dec/2014
> Visa Lodged - 30/Dec/2014
> PCC - 05/Jan/2015
> Medicals : 31/Dec/2014
> Direct Visa Grant : 26-Feb-2015 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrtz Archana & all the best...


----------



## Hrishi66

*189*

Hello Friends,

As i had loged my application on 18 dec 2014 189 subclass, and frontloaded all the docs, however i had to change mine and my wife's passport as it was hand written and uploaded the same with form 929, as i have done this, will it impact my processing time, as its close to 70 days now and still no CO alloted?


----------



## subh

Hi siva/ everyone Need some advice .., i applied 190 onshore on 19 dec . I uploaded all document front loaded but On my son medical mention was its for tr visa so co asked me to do new medical for my son . and it was done on 7feb and sent through on 11 Feb but still nothing heard from co .. It's adeleide 4 What you recon


----------



## zainer

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Direct grant today.  @ 9:53AM - Adelaide GSM Team 7
> 
> :cheer2:
> 
> Thanks for all the help & support provided on this forum which helped me to get a Direct Grant.
> Its been great feeling today.
> 
> 
> Details are as below:-
> Subclass:189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7
> Total Points : 60
> Invite Received : 19/Dec/2014
> Visa Lodged - 30/Dec/2014
> PCC - 05/Jan/2015
> Medicals : 31/Dec/2014
> Direct Visa Grant : 26-Feb-2015 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:



Congrats, do you know what is the rule to qualify for direct grant ?


----------



## zainer

meys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am here to say thanks to everyone, particularly Siva, who has been giving so much of help in term of advice, guidance and direction. I eventually got my grant on the 12 Feb 2015, straight after contacting the case officer (Adelaide Team) to confirm that the requested documents have been received.
> 
> My lesson learn from this case is, "DO NOT WAIT", just call them after you upload all the requested documents if you cant wait for the golden email.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mey


Congratulations Mey,
which country are you from ?


----------



## VRS

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Direct grant today.  @ 9:53AM - Adelaide GSM Team 7
> 
> :cheer2:
> 
> Thanks for all the help & support provided on this forum which helped me to get a Direct Grant.
> Its been great feeling today.
> 
> 
> Details are as below:-
> Subclass:189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7
> Total Points : 60
> Invite Received : 19/Dec/2014
> Visa Lodged - 30/Dec/2014
> PCC - 05/Jan/2015
> Medicals : 31/Dec/2014
> Direct Visa Grant : 26-Feb-2015 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats Archana!!


----------



## mandy2137

zainer said:


> Congrats, do you know what is the rule to qualify for direct grant ?


Providing all required documents in front end make you eligible for direct grant.


----------



## zainer

mandy2137 said:


> Providing all required documents in front end make you eligible for direct grant.


I think this is related to High and low risk countries.


----------



## mandy2137

zainer said:


> I think this is related to High and low risk countries.


Yes it is depend on this as well.


----------



## ibfij

Has anyone received invite for 27th Feb draw? what time should I expect to get, if ... for that matter


----------



## BRam111

5 more mins...

Ram



ibfij said:


> Has anyone received invite for 27th Feb draw? what time should I expect to get, if ... for that matter


----------



## meys

Thank you. I am from Cambodia.





zainer said:


> Congratulations Mey,
> which country are you from ?


----------



## meys

Thanks for such compliment, Siva. 




sivakumar s s said:


> Well Said;
> 
> Innovative idea Meys...


----------



## BRam111

Got invitation...

Ram


----------



## deeparashmin

Wow 7 grants today. 6 direct and 1 co. Also the application has reached dated 30th Dec.


----------



## ibfij

Congrats Bram!!! how many points you had?


----------



## Hrishi66

*189*

Hello Friends,

As i had loged my application on 18 dec 2014 189 subclass, and frontloaded all the docs, however i had to change mine and my wife's passport as it was hand written and uploaded the same with form 929, as i have done this, will it impact my processing time, as its close to 70 days now and still no CO alloted?

However i called the DIPB agent and he informed me that Brisbame team is already allotted, but i didnt get any intimation? Any suggestions?


----------



## MunishKumar

With how many points you have submitted your EOI on 20th Feb 2015 ??


----------



## MunishKumar

Also anybody who has submitted EOI (60 points) on 21 Feb 2015 got invite in 27 Feb draw ??


----------



## BRam111

Applied for 189 visa.

Ram


----------



## BRam111

I got 65 for 2613.

Ram



ibfij said:


> Congrats Bram!!! how many points you had?


----------



## BRam111

I got 65 points for 2613.

Ram



MunishKumar said:


> With how many points you have submitted your EOI on 20th Feb 2015 ??


----------



## roni.patel

Hi experts,

Please tell me how many points I would get for following outcome of ACT assessment. 5 or 10?

*Your Cisco Certified Network Professional from Cisco System completed March 2008 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
Your GNIIT from NIIT completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
Diploma with a major in computing
*
Thanks,
Ronak


----------



## TheExpatriate

roni.patel said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Please tell me how many points I would get for following outcome of ACT assessment. 5 or 10?
> 
> *Your Cisco Certified Network Professional from Cisco System completed March 2008 has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing
> Your GNIIT from NIIT completed May 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF
> Diploma with a major in computing
> *
> Thanks,
> Ronak


where is the experience part?


----------



## yanivsinha

ibfij said:


> Has anyone received invite for 27th Feb draw? what time should I expect to get, if ... for that matter


Hi.

EOI invitation for 27-Feb-15, has been declared at around 7:00 PM IST(12:00 midnight Adelaide time (UTC +9:30)).Its a system generated draw wherein a automated email in sent.
One of my friend received invitation for subclass 189 with 60 points.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## yanivsinha

MunishKumar said:


> Also anybody who has submitted EOI (60 points) on 21 Feb 2015 got invite in 27 Feb draw ??


Hi,

Yes. One of my friend got an EOI invite today(27th Feb '15) for subclass 189 with 60 points.
He applied in the last draw(on 13th Feb) as well but was not lucky last time.

Regards,
Yaniv


----------



## raj.aries81

Just checked my emails and happy to share that I received the invite today.

Regards
Raj


----------



## gurumurthal

raj.aries81 said:


> Just checked my emails and happy to share that I received the invite today.
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Congrats Raj !!!


----------



## jyothi318

Hi Friends,

While uploading the documents to IMMI site, there are few documents I am uploading in the others category as the description of the document is not in the dropdown provided. For instance I am uploading secondary, higher secondary and graduation provisional documents in the other category of the Qualification - Overseas.

My query here is that I do not see a new additional to the list of items in the documents list as it happens with the docs when the description of these are provided in the dropdown. I am afraid all the documents uploaded in the others category are being overridden by the latest one.

Has anyone else faced the same issue? And seniors could you please clarify this query and suggest any necessary steps.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NMCHD

Hi Friends

Had some queries regarding uploading of docs for 189 application.

What I am doing is as follows-

Black and white docs-> Notarized-> color scans

Coloured docs in hard copy-> color scans

I am however confused about few docs like payslips, appraisal letters etc. which I have in the form of coloured pdf files in soft form. Should I upload these files as it is in pdf form or should I print and get them notarized and then scan them.

Please note that all these files are computer generated letters without signatures, which used to get uploaded on HR system of the company.

Also, there are two options for uploading
docs in Immiaccount. One is through individual docs upload link under each of the applicant's name and the other one is through upload documents button on the top right corner. Which one should be used? Can I upload specific docs through the individual links under each applicant's name and generic / additional docs like spouse employment records and qualifications through the button on the top right?

Thanks in anticipation..


----------



## NMCHD

Archanasetty1717 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Direct grant today.  @ 9:53AM - Adelaide GSM Team 7
> 
> :cheer2:
> 
> Thanks for all the help & support provided on this forum which helped me to get a Direct Grant.
> Its been great feeling today.
> 
> Details are as below:-
> Subclass:189
> ANZSCO Code: 261313
> Outcome : Positive | IELTS : 7
> Total Points : 60
> Invite Received : 19/Dec/2014
> Visa Lodged - 30/Dec/2014
> PCC - 05/Jan/2015
> Medicals : 31/Dec/2014
> Direct Visa Grant : 26-Feb-2015 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats Archana...


----------



## jyothi318

Hi Friends,

Under which category are the joining letters, promotion letters and compensation plan and experience certificates to be upload in the IMMI site for visa application. Following is the list of document type provided in the site:

Employment Contract
Letter/Statement - Business/Employer
Other (Specify)
Superannutation Document
Work Reference

Please clarify. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Naysa

Hi Every one,

I got my Grant :second: Thank you so much for your advice and support. I wish every one best wishes.....


----------



## icenfire0301

*ACS full vs provisional skill assessment*

Hi everyone,

I am having a BIG concern regarding whether my skill assessment is valid or not and would like to hear opinion from you, especially who were or currently are in the same/similar situation as mine.

I was granted a positive skill assessment by ACS (for recent Australian bachelor graduate, no working experience) in 2010 to apply for a 485 visa (but then cancelled the 485 application process and reapplied for a student visa due to some scholarship constraints - I guess this fact is not so important though). 

I then renewed it in dec 2013 before the ACS assessment criteria changed in Jan 14. According to the skill assessment, it is "suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code" which probably indicates that it is a full assessment?!

I've noticed one of my friend and some people in this forum applied with their skill assessment issued before the rule change and were successfully granted the PR. However it was about 7-8 months ago already. I'm not sure if the situation has changed since then and whether my skill assessment is still considered valid for 189 visa (I was doing an honours and then PhD from 2011 so I don't meet 1 year experience requirement to get a full skill assessment now)?

I was wondering if there is anyone who was in the same or similar situation has recently applied for 189 visa and what was the outcome?

Many thanks!

PS.
I was lodging a 189 visa application (got invitation in Jan-15) however noticed there was a warning "A provisional skills assessment for a subclass 485 visa is not a suitable skills assessment to apply for any other visa" on the top of the "skill assessment" page. I'm not sure if this is a general warning that every applicant shall encounter or this is specific for my case (based on the skill assessment reference number that I provided with my EOI). Did anyone has the same message in your application?


----------



## shiksu

Hi All

Uploaded my final documents on 23rd Feb and got my 190 visa granted yesterday on 26th Feb.

Amazed with their speed.

Thank you all for your good advice throughout the process.

Sumit


----------



## myboat

Naysa said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I got my Grant :second: Thank you so much for your advice and support. I wish every one best wishes.....


Congrats mates,....wish you all the best in the rest of the journey ahead...hope you have updated or included your signature in the tracker..cheers


----------



## myboat

shiksu said:


> Hi All
> 
> Uploaded my final documents on 23rd Feb and got my 190 visa granted yesterday on 26th Feb.
> 
> Amazed with their speed.
> 
> Thank you all for your good advice throughout the process.
> 
> Sumit


congrats mate..good to hear 190 grants. wish you all the best...please updated or included your signature in the tracker..cheers


----------



## Squeak99

icenfire0301 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> (I was doing an honours and then PhD from 2011 so I don't meet 1 year experience requirement to get a full skill assessment now)?


You may be able to get your PhD classified as experience if you got paid. 

I had my my PhD classed as experience for life scientist nec (234599) with Vetassess by providing payslip, references, letters from finance stating that I was paid, letter from registry stating that my fees were paid each year on my behalf (scholarship) and by providing a bank statement for my first and last payment.
The official website states you need to have paid tax i think but I didn't pay tax.


----------



## icenfire0301

Squeak99 said:


> You may be able to get your PhD classified as experience if you got paid.
> 
> I had my my PhD classed as experience for life scientist nec (234599) with Vetassess by providing payslip, references, letters from finance stating that I was paid, letter from registry stating that my fees were paid each year on my behalf (scholarship) and by providing a bank statement for my first and last payment.
> The official website states you need to have paid tax i think but I didn't pay tax.


Thanks Squeak99 for your answer. 

I had thought about it but many people said it's not possible since it is more about education rather than working experience and the pay is under industry standard (my scholarship offers 30k/an). However from your successful claim it seems I do have a chance . I wonder if you had any pay classified as "salary" apart from the scholarship?


----------



## Auzidreamer

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Under which category are the joining letters, promotion letters and compensation plan and experience certificates to be upload in the IMMI site for visa application. Following is the list of document type provided in the site:
> 
> Employment Contract
> Letter/Statement - Business/Employer
> Other (Specify)
> Superannutation Document
> Work Reference
> 
> Please clarify. Thanks in advance.


Hi

Don't worry too much about the category.It doesn't has to be 100% perfect.Anyway the list you get in the immiAcc are the recommened ones ,but you would see an elaborated list under "Attach documents" in the right hand side menu.


If not You can upload using the following key

Employment Contract-Joining letters
Letter/Statement - Business/Employer
Other (Specify) -promotion letter
Superannutation Document
Work Reference-Expierience cer

Hope this would help.Good luck

Rgds


----------



## Auzidreamer

Naysa said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I got my Grant :second: Thank you so much for your advice and support. I wish every one best wishes.....


Congratz ..Enjoy the great moments.:second:


----------



## JonDoe

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Under which category are the joining letters, promotion letters and compensation plan and experience certificates to be upload in the IMMI site for visa application. Following is the list of document type provided in the site:
> 
> Employment Contract
> Letter/Statement - Business/Employer
> Other (Specify)
> Superannutation Document
> Work Reference
> 
> Please clarify. Thanks in advance.


If it does not fit into any category directly choose "others". You have a description field. Make sure you put your details there as to the type of document.


----------



## deeparashmin

Naysa said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I got my Grant :second: Thank you so much for your advice and support. I wish every one best wishes.....


Congratulations. . All the best for the future.


----------



## hasnainhyder1

I called DIBP this morning.
They mentioned that no further documents are required and the application is under routing processing. However a case officer has Not been assigned yet. 

Anyone been through a similar situation? Any ideas?


----------



## LJYY

Hi Everyone,

I am applying 190 WA ss for schedule 2 occupation and still pending for the invitation since 29/01/15.

May I please ask if anyone in the same situation has received from WA recently? I have read many other applicants signature and most of them got the invitation within 2 weeks timeframe. Hence, i'm getting bit worried as 4 weeks have passed. I have also tried to contact WA office and got the same response as to wait .....

Can someone please advise the average invitation for WA SS? Anything I can do to chase up the process?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Squeak99

icenfire0301 said:


> Thanks Squeak99 for your answer.
> 
> I had thought about it but many people said it's not possible since it is more about education rather than working experience and the pay is under industry standard (my scholarship offers 30k/an). However from your successful claim it seems I do have a chance . I wonder if you had any pay classified as "salary" apart from the scholarship?


Hi, I was paid approx. AUD25k per year. None of documents stated salary. My references wrote that I was paid a stipend. I had a letter from the college stating that I was paid a stipend. My payslips stated studentship and I had a letter from the college statin that i received a scholarship which covered my registration fees each year.

My references each gave a list of duties that matched well with the occupation description.

Have a look at the Vetassess website:
Points Test Advice (Skills Assessment for Migration) - VETASSESS


----------



## Squeak99

Hi, myself and my partner need to write statutory declarations for our de factor relationship for my 190 application. 
What form do we use? Will the Justice of the peace certify these or do I need someone else? I looked at the IMMI website and got very confused


----------



## JonDoe

Guys see only 1 grant today and that too for a case where the CO had contacted 4 days ago for additional documents.

Anyone else got a grant today?


----------



## Seva

Squeak99 said:


> You may be able to get your PhD classified as experience if you got paid.
> 
> I had my my PhD classed as experience for life scientist nec (234599) with Vetassess by providing payslip, references, letters from finance stating that I was paid, letter from registry stating that my fees were paid each year on my behalf (scholarship) and by providing a bank statement for my first and last payment.
> The official website states you need to have paid tax i think but I didn't pay tax.


if you are paid and on scholarship , Vetassess will consider your phd years as job experience and you can claim points for that. That's what I did.


----------



## Seva

icenfire0301 said:


> Thanks Squeak99 for your answer.
> 
> I had thought about it but many people said it's not possible since it is more about education rather than working experience and the pay is under industry standard (my scholarship offers 30k/an). However from your successful claim it seems I do have a chance . I wonder if you had any pay classified as "salary" apart from the scholarship?


Vetassess will consider your PhD years as job experience if you are on scholarship and paid.


----------



## raj.aries81

gurumurthal said:


> Congrats Raj !!!


Thanks Guru, will have to gear up for the next phase..need to collate all the docs and submit the visa appl.

Regards
Raj


----------



## NMCHD

NMCHD said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Had some queries regarding uploading of docs for 189 application.
> 
> What I am doing is as follows-
> 
> Black and white docs-> Notarized-> color scans
> 
> Coloured docs in hard copy-> color scans
> 
> I am however confused about few docs like payslips, appraisal letters etc. which I have in the form of coloured pdf files in soft form. Should I upload these files as it is in pdf form or should I print and get them notarized and then scan them.
> 
> Please note that all these files are computer generated letters without signatures, which used to get uploaded on HR system of the company.
> 
> Also, there are two options for uploading
> docs in Immiaccount. One is through individual docs upload link under each of the applicant's name and the other one is through upload documents button on the top right corner. Which one should be used? Can I upload specific docs through the individual links under each applicant's name and generic / additional docs like spouse employment records and qualifications through the button on the top right?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation..


Hi Friends

Please throw some light on this...


----------



## mandy2137

Deep439 said:


> After a long week full of tension and irresistable wait i have been granted my 189 visa directly with the blessings of god and guidance of all my fndz here.
> Thanks everyone here and best of luck for the future.
> Jai Mata Di.


Congrats Deep, 

Best wishes for your future endeavors in OZ Land.


----------



## JonDoe

NMCHD said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Please throw some light on this...


To be on the safe side have a color copy+ notarised.
I believe a color copy should suffice. However those who want to reduce the risk of a delay do both.

For the computer printout copies like payslips etc. Try to get a notarisation done. It is safe that way. I have heard some people get through without notarisation of things like pay slips which now days are through a printout only.

In conclusion
1) If convinent do both color+notarise
2) Otherwise upload color copy, that too may work. At most the CO may ask you to resend it(low probability) as notarised. For some document which are B/W if you notarise you have a color scan show the notarisation.


----------



## dj_Baba

Please look at my responses below:

_Hi Friends

Had some queries regarding uploading of docs for 189 application.

What I am doing is as follows-

Black and white docs-> Notarized-> color scans
*This is acceptable*

Coloured docs in hard copy-> color scans
*Color scans are also acceptable by DIBP*

I am however confused about few docs like payslips, appraisal letters etc. which I have in the form of coloured pdf files in soft form. Should I upload these files as it is in pdf form or should I print and get them notarized and then scan them.

Please note that all these files are computer generated letters without signatures, which used to get uploaded on HR system of the company.
*Color scans of payslips, company letters are generally acceptable. Company's seal or stamp with signatures from an authorised signatory adds to the genuineness of these docs. *

Also, there are two options for uploading
docs in Immiaccount. One is through individual docs upload link under each of the applicant's name and the other one is through upload documents button on the top right corner. Which one should be used? Can I upload specific docs through the individual links under each applicant's name and generic / additional docs like spouse employment records and qualifications through the button on the top right?

*Both these options work. When you click on upload documents on top right of the page, the pop up will ask you the applicant for whom the documents are being uploaded. A generic checklist under each applicant's name appears for easy uploading, it can definitely be used but you will need to add more documents through the upload documents option. *

Thanks in anticipation.._

*Hope it helps*


----------



## ven343

LYLY said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am applying 190 WA ss for schedule 2 occupation and still pending for the invitation since 29/01/15.
> 
> May I please ask if anyone in the same situation has received from WA recently? I have read many other applicants signature and most of them got the invitation within 2 weeks timeframe. Hence, i'm getting bit worried as 4 weeks have passed. I have also tried to contact WA office and got the same response as to wait .....
> 
> Can someone please advise the average invitation for WA SS? Anything I can do to chase up the process?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


Hi,LYLY ,
don't worry you an get it fast and positive..and, 

I HAVE SMALL QUERY 

1) is offer letter or relative, mandatory for WA S S(190)/(489)???

BEST OF LUCK MATE..

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## ven343

deep439 said:


> after a long week full of tension and irresistable wait i have been granted my 189 visa directly with the blessings of god and guidance of all my fndz here.
> Thanks everyone here and best of luck for the future.
> Jai mata di.


congrats deep439,

have a great future in oz,,


----------



## LJYY

Hello Ven343,

Yes, all schedule 2 occupations require contract of employment.


----------



## BretSavage

Naysa said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I got my Grant :second: Thank you so much for your advice and support. I wish every one best wishes.....


Congrtz Naysa & All the best..


----------



## BretSavage

shiksu said:


> Hi All
> 
> Uploaded my final documents on 23rd Feb and got my 190 visa granted yesterday on 26th Feb.
> 
> Amazed with their speed.
> 
> Thank you all for your good advice throughout the process.
> 
> Sumit



Congrtz shiksu & all the best


----------



## NMCHD

Deep439 said:


> After a long week full of tension and irresistable wait i have been granted my 189 visa directly with the blessings of god and guidance of all my fndz here.
> Thanks everyone here and best of luck for the future.
> Jai Mata Di.


Congrats Deep..


----------



## BretSavage

Deep439 said:


> After a long week full of tension and irresistable wait i have been granted my 189 visa directly with the blessings of god and guidance of all my fndz here.
> Thanks everyone here and best of luck for the future.
> Jai Mata Di.


Many Congratz Deep...i told ya yesterday you will get it by next week.....all the best buddy..


----------



## NMCHD

JonDoe said:


> To be on the safe side have a color copy+ notarised.
> I believe a color copy should suffice. However those who want to reduce the risk of a delay do both.
> 
> For the computer printout copies like payslips etc. Try to get a notarisation done. It is safe that way. I have heard some people get through without notarisation of things like pay slips which now days are through a printout only.
> 
> In conclusion
> 1) If convinent do both color+notarise
> 2) Otherwise upload color copy, that too may work. At most the CO may ask you to resend it(low probability) as notarised. For some document which are B/W if you notarise you have a color scan show the notarisation.


Thanks Jondoe..appreciate ur help.


----------



## NMCHD

dj_Baba said:


> Please look at my responses below:
> 
> Hi Friends
> 
> Had some queries regarding uploading of docs for 189 application.
> 
> What I am doing is as follows-
> 
> Black and white docs-> Notarized-> color scans
> This is acceptable
> 
> Coloured docs in hard copy-> color scans
> Color scans are also acceptable by DIBP
> 
> I am however confused about few docs like payslips, appraisal letters etc. which I have in the form of coloured pdf files in soft form. Should I upload these files as it is in pdf form or should I print and get them notarized and then scan them.
> 
> Please note that all these files are computer generated letters without signatures, which used to get uploaded on HR system of the company.
> Color scans of payslips, company letters are generally acceptable. Company's seal or stamp with signatures from an authorised signatory adds to the genuineness of these docs.
> 
> Also, there are two options for uploading
> docs in Immiaccount. One is through individual docs upload link under each of the applicant's name and the other one is through upload documents button on the top right corner. Which one should be used? Can I upload specific docs through the individual links under each applicant's name and generic / additional docs like spouse employment records and qualifications through the button on the top right?
> 
> Both these options work. When you click on upload documents on top right of the page, the pop up will ask you the applicant for whom the documents are being uploaded. A generic checklist under each applicant's name appears for easy uploading, it can definitely be used but you will need to add more documents through the upload documents option.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation..
> 
> Hope it helps


Thanks DJ_ baba..appreciate ur help.


----------



## idreamofoz

Deep439 said:


> After a long week full of tension and irresistable wait i have been granted my 189 visa directly with the blessings of god and guidance of all my fndz here.
> Thanks everyone here and best of luck for the future.
> Jai Mata Di.


Told you buddy. 
Congrats and all the best for the life down under. Wish you all the success in life.


----------



## myboat

Congrats to all who had their grant today and to those who had it within the week.
We believe for more grants next week.... shalom


----------



## asialanka

Deep439 said:


> After a long week full of tension and irresistable wait i have been granted my 189 visa directly with the blessings of god and guidance of all my fndz here.
> Thanks everyone here and best of luck for the future.
> Jai Mata Di.


Deep, So happy to hear that!!....... Great effort!!... Great result!!!

Wish your dreams come true in ur dream destination!!


----------



## asialanka

Squeak99 said:


> Hi, myself and my partner need to write statutory declarations for our de factor relationship for my 190 application.
> What form do we use? Will the Justice of the peace certify these or do I need someone else? I looked at the IMMI website and got very confused


Hi 

You can make a stat declaration for this purpose

In addition, your parents and your partner's parents too can make stat declarations confirming you guys' relationship 

In this case, stat declaration is more like an oath/affidavit that you people make in front of a lawyer (so better get it done by a lawyer)
You can write it in a manner that convince the reader about what you want to say (so no set format) but can use the normal format that a local lawyer would use for an affidavit

Feel free to write to this forum if you need more clarifications (PM me, and I could send a stat dec someone else has done)


----------



## asialanka

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> You can make a stat declaration for this purpose
> 
> In addition, your parents and your partner's parents too can make stat declarations confirming you guys' relationship
> 
> In this case, stat declaration is more like an oath/affidavit that you people make in front of a lawyer (so better get it done by a lawyer)
> 
> You can write it in a manner that convince the reader about what you want to say (so no set format) but you can use the normal format (and stamp papers) that you use to make an affidavit in India
> 
> Feel free to write to this forum if you need more clarifications (PM me, and I could send a stat dec someone else has done)


Just noticed that you are from Brisbane, so it's even easier....and a separate web page is there on internet stating who are authorized to make stat decs.. and it could be done as per the provisions of STATUTORY DECLARATION ACT 1959 in Aus


----------



## Hrishi66

*189*

Hello Friends,

Please help, today morning i received a mail from DIBP stating the following,

Dear Hrishikesh Kulkarni,

Thank you for your email. 

Your application has been reviewed by a case officer and is currently undergoing routine processing checks.

No further information is required from you at this time.

What does this mean?...how much more time this might take as its already more than 70 days that i have logged visa...


----------



## roni.patel

Hi all, 

Off late, I am seeing that people are taking PEL exam over IELTS. Is it easy score more in PEL compare to IELTS?

Regards,
Ronak


----------



## ven343

LJYY said:


> Hello Ven343,
> 
> Yes, all schedule 2 occupations require contract of employment.


Hi, LJYY,

Thank you very much for your information,,

best of luck..


----------



## ven343

shiksu said:


> Hi All
> 
> Uploaded my final documents on 23rd Feb and got my 190 visa granted yesterday on 26th Feb.
> 
> Amazed with their speed.
> 
> Thank you all for your good advice throughout the process.
> 
> Sumit


Hi, shiksu,, 

congrats,,and best of luck for next steps,..

1) please share your timeline? or

2) what is your occupation(anzsco code?) and which state?
:eyebrows:

thanks in advance..


----------



## ven343

roni.patel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Off late, I am seeing that people are taking PEL exam over IELTS. Is it easy score more in PEL compare to IELTS?
> 
> Regards,
> Ronak


Hi, roni patel,, are you asking about PTE ACADEMIC EXAM?

IELTS IS PEN AND PAPER EXAM AND PTE IS SYSTEM BASED EXAM,

PTE IS LITTLE BIT EASY THAN IELTS.
BEST OF LUCK.


----------



## ven343

Hrishi66 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Please help, today morning i received a mail from DIBP stating the following,
> 
> Dear Hrishikesh Kulkarni,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Your application has been reviewed by a case officer and is currently undergoing routine processing checks.
> 
> No further information is required from you at this time.
> 
> What does this mean?...how much more time this might take as its already more than 70 days that i have logged visa...


Hi, Hrishi66,

Dont get tension mate, because its just a general mail for allocating of CASE OFFICER(C0), if the CO have any quireys, he will mail you regarding required docs.

so you can get grant ASAP,

BEST OF LUCK..


----------



## roni.patel

Thanks for your reply. I meant to say PTE only. Sorry for confusion.


----------



## gireeshoft

BretSavage said:


> There is nothing wrong with it, go ahead and contact CO. sometimes it takes time to get things updated as it is done by back office. while calling keep your details ready for verification.


Thank u Bret & Siva..

Contacted DIBP today 4.00 IST, When I introduced myself, my purpose of call and asked for CO, instead of transferring the call, the lady (I don't remember her name) answered my call, after checking told me they have received the mail and attachments and your case is under process, will let you know about the out come / further requirements and is usual about immiaccout display status updation.. takes some time... etc. I didn't insisted for talking to my CO..


----------



## raj.aries81

I am in process of consolidating the documents required for Visa submission.However, I realized that I do not have an original offer letter copy of my prev org. I have a scanned B & W copy of that. I have appraisal letters, bonus letters. Do I need to get this offer letter notarized.

Regards
Raj


----------



## NMCHD

raj.aries81 said:


> I am in process of consolidating the documents required for Visa submission.However, I realized that I do not have an original offer letter copy of my prev org. I have a scanned B & W copy of that. I have appraisal letters, bonus letters. Do I need to get this offer letter notarized.
> 
> Regards
> Raj


I think u must get it notarized..


----------



## sadeed

*Info needed*

Hello Everyone,

Hope you all are doing good, can you please answer the below two questions:

1. I have been asked to submit my Medical along with my family under 189 proccesing on 26th Feb 2015. The letter states that the medical exam has to be taken within 28 days The question is can we hold it for some later date keeping in view the total time at our disposal before first landing date from the actual visa grant date. (This is to fact that Medical Exam is usually valid for one year and if the grant is to take more than 10 to 11 month then medical might get expired or the period to enter for the first time from actual grant date might get squeezed to may be 1 or 2 month only.)
Considering the same, can we push our medicals to some later date or we should have them now.

2. The document Request Checklist for My Spouse, says evidence of functional English. Can you please confirm as we have mentioned that she has the competent English in our initial online application form and her IELTS was taken in June 2013 while for functional English it is mentioned that the test must have been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the relevant application to migrate. Can we provide the same IELTS report falling under the competent English or her report should not be older than 12 months and should she need to register for IELTS and get the new IELTS result report.

Thanks you for time.

Regards
Sid


----------



## gullu

sadeed said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Hope you all are doing good, can you please answer the below two questions:
> 
> 1. I have been asked to submit my Medical along with my family under 189 proccesing on 26th Feb 2015. The letter states that the medical exam has to be taken within 28 days The question is can we hold it for some later date keeping in view the total time at our disposal before first landing date from the actual visa grant date. (This is to fact that Medical Exam is usually valid for one year and if the grant is to take more than 10 to 11 month then medical might get expired or the period to enter for the first time from actual grant date might get squeezed to may be 1 or 2 month only.)
> Considering the same, can we push our medicals to some later date or we should have them now.
> 
> 2. The document Request Checklist for My Spouse, says evidence of functional English. Can you please confirm as we have mentioned that she has the competent English in our initial online application form and her IELTS was taken in June 2013 while for functional English it is mentioned that the test must have been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the relevant application to migrate. Can we provide the same IELTS report falling under the competent English or her report should not be older than 12 months and should she need to register for IELTS and get the new IELTS result report.
> 
> Thanks you for time.
> 
> Regards
> Sid


For your first query, there are very high chances that you will get a grant within a month, so you should not delay Medicals. Visa grant time for high risk country applicants like Pakistan has reduced significantly and you should avoid any delay until and unless you deliberately want to delay the process.


----------



## husain081

sadeed said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Hope you all are doing good, can you please answer the below two questions:
> 
> 1. I have been asked to submit my Medical along with my family under 189 proccesing on 26th Feb 2015. The letter states that the medical exam has to be taken within 28 days The question is can we hold it for some later date keeping in view the total time at our disposal before first landing date from the actual visa grant date. (This is to fact that Medical Exam is usually valid for one year and if the grant is to take more than 10 to 11 month then medical might get expired or the period to enter for the first time from actual grant date might get squeezed to may be 1 or 2 month only.)
> Considering the same, can we push our medicals to some later date or we should have them now.
> 
> 2. The document Request Checklist for My Spouse, says evidence of functional English. Can you please confirm as we have mentioned that she has the competent English in our initial online application form and her IELTS was taken in June 2013 while for functional English it is mentioned that the test must have been conducted not more than 12 months before lodging the relevant application to migrate. Can we provide the same IELTS report falling under the competent English or her report should not be older than 12 months and should she need to register for IELTS and get the new IELTS result report.
> 
> Thanks you for time.
> 
> Regards
> Sid


For your second question, the IELTS for your spouse is valid for one year only though IELTS (theoretically) is valid for 2 or 3 years. So, in June 2014 your spouse IELTS has been expired and you need to produce another evidence to show that she has component English. You can either provide a letter from her college stating that her medium of education is English or sit for another IELTS. Same thing happened to me also.

The point is, during the visa invitation your spouse IELTS should be within a year.


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys,

Need a quick response on this visa question.

My situation, I live in KSA and I'm originally from Pakistan. My Wife recently moved to KSA with myself last month. She has spent all her life in Pakistan and has never travelled abroad.

I found this question a bit confusing, can any tell me if my answer is correct?

*Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?*

My usual country of residence now is KSA. Do I need to put my wife's home address in Pakistan? Which I did. Or do I put the address in KSA?

Thanks!


----------



## hasnainhyder1

Hrishi66 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Please help, today morning i received a mail from DIBP stating the following,
> 
> Dear Hrishikesh Kulkarni,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Your application has been reviewed by a case officer and is currently undergoing routine processing checks.
> 
> No further information is required from you at this time.
> 
> What does this mean?...how much more time this might take as its already more than 70 days that i have logged visa...


When did you lodge the visa application? 189?


----------



## hasanab243

hasnainhyder1 said:


> When did you lodge the visa application? 189?


Hasnain. ..where are you from and what is your occupation code ?


----------



## tahanpaa

*re*



husain081 said:


> For your second question, the IELTS for your spouse is valid for one year only though IELTS (theoretically) is valid for 2 or 3 years. So, in June 2014 your spouse IELTS has been expired and you need to produce another evidence to show that she has component English. You can either provide a letter from her college stating that her medium of education is English or sit for another IELTS. Same thing happened to me also.
> 
> The point is, during the visa invitation your spouse IELTS should be within a year.


You knowledge is poor dear. Ielts valid 3 years.


----------



## Siriish

I got my grant this morning... hearty thanks to this truly awesome forum and network of people..


----------



## husain081

tahanpaa said:


> You knowledge is poor dear. Ielts valid 3 years.


With due respect, theoretically, the IELTS is valid for 3 years. But, during visa invitation the IELTS should be within a year. 

For Saeed case, his spouse had IELTS on June 2013 and it is valid till June 2016 (as per your saying). In my case, my wife had IELTS on July 2013 and we got visa invite on August 2014. In both the cases, CO asked to provide the "Evidence of functional English"

CO mentioned that "The IELTs result you have provided was undertaken more than 12 months before the invitation date of this application". 

Do you think CO is dumb then?


----------



## raj.aries81

raj.aries81 said:


> I am in process of consolidating the documents required for Visa submission.However, I realized that I do not have an original offer letter copy of my prev org. I have a scanned B & W copy of that. I have appraisal letters, bonus letters. Do I need to get this offer letter notarized.
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Does that going to effect the VISA grant decision...


----------



## piyush1132003

husain081 said:


> With due respect, theoretically, the IELTS is valid for 3 years. But, during visa invitation the IELTS should be within a year.
> 
> For Saeed case, his spouse had IELTS on June 2013 and it is valid till June 2016 (as per your saying). In my case, my wife had IELTS on July 2013 and we got visa invite on August 2014. In both the cases, CO asked to provide the "Evidence of functional English"
> 
> CO mentioned that "The IELTs result you have provided was undertaken more than 12 months before the invitation date of this application".
> 
> Do you think CO is dumb then?


It is clearly written in funtional proof of english that it should be within 12 months.
Google and check the link...i agree with you !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## jack.whick

*Tax on Foreign Income*

Thanks Archana and Siva for responding!

I called the Australian Taxation Office as well as HR Block and both confirmed that I would be liable for tax on my foreign income on the date I actually move and am domiciled in Australia. 




sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Jack,
> 
> No taxes for overseas savings or funds while migrating to Oz.
> 
> But, If you keep that money at the overseas : No tax
> 
> But moving here is Oz.: Please check this for details
> 
> Also for overseas properties


----------



## jack.whick

*Having a Child Overseas and Residency Requirements for Citizenship*

Hi All,

*Having a Child Overseas*
My wife and I are planning on having a child AFTER the 189 visa grant but BEFORE we officially move to Australia. Our child will be born overseas and I would like to know our options for getting the child a visa. 

If we apply for a 101 child visa that will mean waiting an additional 14 months for the visa to come through. Is it possible to apply for a tourist visa for the baby and then lodge a 802 child visa application while baby is in Australia? Or is 802 only meant for children who have some other visa status (other than tourist)?

*Residency Requirements for Citizenship*
While on PR if I spend four years in Australia but my wife does not:
1. Can I apply for my citizenship before her? 
2. Will my children be granted citizenship at this point (I have spent 4 years but wife hasn't)
3. Do my children also have had to spend four years in Australia? 

Thank you!


----------



## girlaussie

1: Child can sure travel on visitor visa to Australia but can't lodge 802 visa cause of -8503 Condition i.e: no further stay. Since you are planning to travel after lodging Child Visa 101 so why would you like to pay double fees for 802 visa??

2: a: yes you can get your citizenship once you met the requirement before your wife
b: no I reckon they have to apply by descent 
c: all citizenship applicants has to meet the requirement. 

Check this citizenship wizard: Australian Citizenship Wizard

Girl Aussie 



jack.whick said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *Having a Child Overseas*
> My wife and I are planning on having a child AFTER the 189 visa grant but BEFORE we officially move to Australia. Our child will be born overseas and I would like to know our options for getting the child a visa.
> 
> If we apply for a 101 child visa that will mean waiting an additional 14 months for the visa to come through. Is it possible to apply for a tourist visa for the baby and then lodge a 802 child visa application while baby is in Australia? Or is 802 only meant for children who have some other visa status (other than tourist)?
> 
> *Residency Requirements for Citizenship*
> While on PR if I spend four years in Australia but my wife does not:
> 1. Can I apply for my citizenship before her?
> 2. Will my children be granted citizenship at this point (I have spent 4 years but wife hasn't)
> 3. Do my children also have had to spend four years in Australia?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## urbanm

Dears,
I've been a mere reader here - although pretty active in the ominous 261111-261112 thread  - but this is to inform you that I've received my grant this morning. Currently, I am feeling excited and agitated at the same time, I did not expect this!
Regards!
m.
:bolt: lane:


----------



## deeparashmin

urbanm said:


> Dears,
> I've been a mere reader here - although pretty active in the ominous 261111-261112 thread  - but this is to inform you that I've received my grant this morning. Currently, I am feeling excited and agitated at the same time, I did not expect this!
> Regards!
> m.
> :bolt: lane:


Congratulations! !


----------



## jack.whick

*Processing Time for 101 Child Visa*

Thanks Girl Aussie.

Also, how long does the 101 Child Visa take to process? This immi site below states 3 months for low risk cases and 14 months for high risk cases. I am an Indian citizen living in the United States. Will my child be classified as a low risk or high risk case?

Family visa processing times




girlaussie said:


> 1: Child can sure travel on visitor visa to Australia but can't lodge 802 visa cause of -8503 Condition i.e: no further stay. Since you are planning to travel after lodging Child Visa 101 so why would you like to pay double fees for 802 visa??
> 
> 2: a: yes you can get your citizenship once you met the requirement before your wife
> b: no I reckon they have to apply by descent
> c: all citizenship applicants has to meet the requirement.
> 
> Check this citizenship wizard: Australian Citizenship Wizard
> 
> Girl Aussie


----------



## Squeak99

asialanka said:


> Just noticed that you are from Brisbane, so it's even easier....and a separate web page is there on internet stating who are authorized to make stat decs.. and it could be done as per the provisions of STATUTORY DECLARATION ACT 1959 in Aus


Thanks for the reply. 

Should use this form:
Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department

Or should I just type it in word and have it witnessed?

I don't want to write the entire thing because it will be quite long


----------



## girlaussie

You welcome 

If baby holding Indian Passport then certainly it's classified as 'High Risk'

Girl Aussie 



jack.whick said:


> Thanks Girl Aussie.
> 
> Also, how long does the 101 Child Visa take to process? This immi site below states 3 months for low risk cases and 14 months for high risk cases. I am an Indian citizen living in the United States. Will my child be classified as a low risk or high risk case?
> 
> Family visa processing times


----------



## JonDoe

Hey guys need an urgent help. While logging my ACS and Visa application, I have entered the last designations held by me in my organizations as in the position field under employment. 
The period of certification is for the full period of employment in all cases but with last designation.

The deliema I have is that in the organisations I worked in I got a promotion 2 times and the position changed although the nature of work I am certified for remains the same and is as per the ACS certification.

The payslips submitted have the positions mentioned.

What do I do ? Can this impact my grant?


----------



## hasanab243

JonDoe said:


> Hey guys need an urgent help. While logging my ACS and Visa application, I have entered the last designations held by me in my organizations as in the position field under employment.
> The period of certification is for the full period of employment in all cases but with last designation.
> 
> The deliema I have is that in the organisations I worked in I got a promotion 2 times and the position changed although the nature of work I am certified for remains the same and is as per the ACS certification.
> 
> The payslips submitted have the positions mentioned.
> 
> What do I do ? Can this impact my grant?


No need to worry ....its alrite


----------



## diprain

Siriish said:


> I got my grant this morning... hearty thanks to this truly awesome forum and network of people..


please update your signature


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys, 

Need urgent help.

My situation, I live in KSA and I'm originally from Pakistan. My Wife recently moved to KSA with myself, last month. She has spent all her life in Pakistan and has never travelled abroad. I found this question a bit confusing, can any tell me if my answer is correct? 

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence? 

My usual country of residence now is KSA. Do I need to put my wife's home address in Pakistan? Which I already did. Or do I put the address in KSA? Thanks!


----------



## BRam111

Yes, you should add your wife's Pakistan address.

Ram



Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need urgent help.
> 
> My situation, I live in KSA and I'm originally from Pakistan. My Wife recently moved to KSA with myself, last month. She has spent all her life in Pakistan and has never travelled abroad. I found this question a bit confusing, can any tell me if my answer is correct?
> 
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> My usual country of residence now is KSA. Do I need to put my wife's home address in Pakistan? Which I already did. Or do I put the address in KSA? Thanks!


----------



## mins

*Congrats*

Many congratulations urbanm!


urbanm said:


> Dears,
> I've been a mere reader here - although pretty active in the ominous 261111-261112 thread  - but this is to inform you that I've received my grant this morning. Currently, I am feeling excited and agitated at the same time, I did not expect this!
> Regards!
> m.
> :bolt: lane:


----------



## Lord Raven

Dear Ram,

Thank you for your input. I did the same.

Also, in the employment history I listed two jobs, one lasted for 7 and I am still working in the 2nd job. How do I mention that this job is still on going in the dates? There is no way that you mention the last date as "To Present".

I need help in uploading the documents as well. If I submit the application, can I delay the uploading of documents?

I don't have bank statement and salary certificate for my 2nd job. I'll get it tomorrow as it is weekend here, banks are closed.

Kindly suggest!



BRam111 said:


> Yes, you should add your wife's Pakistan address.
> 
> Ram


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi guys,

Kindly reply to my query. Thanks!



Lord Raven said:


> Thanks dear babajee
> 
> I have requested for a salary certificate for specific time period, also, kindly clarify another confusion that recently came up. There is a slight mismatch between the document sent to Engineers Australia and the document I am going to send next to DIBP. The company I am working for has slightly changed its name due to a new law of local ministry. Would there be any issue? EA and DIBP are two different departments I suppose, and they won't cross verify these two letters, hopefully.
> 
> Regarding NADRA marriage certificate, thanks for the clarification. I really appreciate it, but I still requested a lawyer to issue affidavit for this reason, just in case.


----------



## BRam111

In my case I selected current date.

I think we got 60 days to submit all docs. I paid fee and I am yet to upload doccs.

Thanks,
Ram



Lord Raven said:


> Dear Ram,
> 
> Thank you for your input. I did the same.
> 
> Also, in the employment history I listed two jobs, one lasted for 7 and I am still working in the 2nd job. How do I mention that this job is still on going in the dates? There is no way that you mention the last date as "To Present".
> 
> I need help in uploading the documents as well. If I submit the application, can I delay the uploading of documents?
> 
> I don't have bank statement and salary certificate for my 2nd job. I'll get it tomorrow as it is weekend here, banks are closed.
> 
> Kindly suggest!


----------



## Lord Raven

Thanks a lot dear, I will do the same.

Regarding the CDR assessment, I did not receive the hard copy of assessment from EA yet, it was sent via AUS Airmail without tracking, I think it is lost.

My question is, do I need assessment's hard copy or the CID number will do for me? Kindly share your experience.

Regards!



BRam111 said:


> In my case I selected current date.
> 
> I think we got 60 days to submit all docs. I paid fee and I am yet to upload doccs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ram


----------



## BRam111

Is CDR same as ACS? If yes you need the document hard copy scanned.

Ram



Lord Raven said:


> Thanks a lot dear, I will do the same.
> 
> Regarding the CDR assessment, I did not receive the hard copy of assessment from EA yet, it was sent via AUS Airmail without tracking, I think it is lost.
> 
> My question is, do I need assessment's hard copy or the CID number will do for me? Kindly share your experience.
> 
> Regards!


----------



## mahbubul

Lord Raven said:


> Thanks a lot dear, I will do the same.
> 
> Regarding the CDR assessment, I did not receive the hard copy of assessment from EA yet, it was sent via AUS Airmail without tracking, I think it is lost.
> 
> My question is, do I need assessment's hard copy or the CID number will do for me? Kindly share your experience.
> 
> Regards!


Hi Lord Raven,

If you didn't receive the hard copy of assessment from EA, then how did you submit EOI? As I know in EOI you have to mention the assessed date of your CDR. I am not sure but you may have problem, when there is date difference in your submitted documents for visa application. Good luck


----------



## Pooh

urbanm said:


> Dears,
> I've been a mere reader here - although pretty active in the ominous 261111-261112 thread  - but this is to inform you that I've received my grant this morning. Currently, I am feeling excited and agitated at the same time, I did not expect this!
> Regards!
> m.
> :bolt: lane:


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!:second:


----------



## Lord Raven

I guess assessment documents are the same.

I will email my assessor to re-send a hard copy. This might take a few days 



BRam111 said:


> Is CDR same as ACS? If yes you need the document hard copy scanned.
> 
> Ram


----------



## Lord Raven

Dear mahbubul,

I did not receive the hardcopy, I sent email to EA about my delayed case assessment and they replied that they already have sent my assessment outcome and attached a scanned copy of it (the scanned copy is crossed stating that it cannot be submitted to the DIBP) within the email. I used the date of assessment and CID from the scanned copy for EOI submission.

What should I do in this scenario? I think I should send an email to case assessor to re-send my hardcopy via a reliable courier having tracking number, before they sent it using AUS Airmail without tracking. The postal services in KSA, specially Saudi Post is poor.

Thanks!



mahbubul said:


> Hi Lord Raven,
> 
> If you didn't receive the hard copy of assessment from EA, then how did you submit EOI? As I know in EOI you have to mention the assessed date of your CDR. I am not sure but you may have problem, when there is date difference in your submitted documents for visa application. Good luck


----------



## amitnm1991

Hi guys

I have an issue that is making me worries endlessly, and thought you can help me out.

I applied for my ACS Post Graduate Assessment for my work experience done in Australia and received a positive one year approval of my work experience.

Background:

>I finished my Masters degree here in December, 2013

>My first job title with the company started on FEB 2013 - FEB 2014

>Second title started on the FEB 2013 and finished JAN 2015

>Both titles got an approval with ACS., but for the first one ACS deemed me skill after DECEMBER 2013 because I was doing my MASTERS DEGREE here.

>Overall 2 months from the first title and 11 months from the other title is approved. 

> I mistakenly kept my first title as relevant from FEB 2013 to the nomination code, which got carried over to my invite.


Question:

At this stage what should I do, should I proceed with the application? ( I will still have 60 points because I was aware that ACS will count my work experience after DECEMBER)

Can I lodge my form 1023 to state the mistake?

If the CO even ask me for the payslips that I mistakenly claimed I can prove them..


Please help me.


----------



## amitnm1991

amitnm1991 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have an issue that is making me worries endlessly, and thought you can help me out.
> 
> I applied for my ACS Post Graduate Assessment for my work experience done in Australia and received a positive one year approval of my work experience.
> 
> Background:
> 
> >I finished my Masters degree here in December, 2013
> 
> >My first job title with the company started on FEB 2013 - FEB 2014
> 
> >Second title started on the FEB 2013 and finished JAN 2015
> 
> >Both titles got an approval with ACS., but for the first one ACS deemed me skill after DECEMBER 2013 because I was doing my MASTERS DEGREE here.
> 
> >Overall 2 months from the first title and 11 months from the other title is approved.
> 
> > I mistakenly kept my first title as relevant from FEB 2013 to the nomination code, which got carried over to my invite.
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> At this stage what should I do, should I proceed with the application? ( I will still have 60 points because I was aware that ACS will count my work experience after DECEMBER)
> 
> Can I lodge my form 1023 to state the mistake?
> 
> If the CO even ask me for the payslips that I mistakenly claimed I can prove them..
> 
> 
> Please help me.


Any suggestions?


----------



## mandy2137

Hello guys, 

I have 10 payslips for my previous company for relevant experience and I can provide on years payslips for current employment along with bank statements. Would these are suffice?

thanks


----------



## aman113

Hi I have submitted visa application for 189 on friday just want to what will happen to my student visa 573 will it be ceased n I ll get a bridging visa ???


----------



## Teddy110

Hi guys!

Please help me with this. I need to obtain police check in Singapore but currently Im overseas and I read on immi website that I need to have a request letter from Aus immigration for the certificate before I can appy for COC. How can I get that letter that I have not got a CO allocated yet?


----------



## piyush1132003

Teddy110 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Please help me with this. I need to obtain police check in Singapore but currently Im overseas and I read on immi website that I need to have a request letter from Aus immigration for the certificate before I can appy for COC. How can I get that letter that I have not got a CO allocated yet?


Is it ? 
I doubt..

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Squeak99

Teddy110 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Please help me with this. I need to obtain police check in Singapore but currently Im overseas and I read on immi website that I need to have a request letter from Aus immigration for the certificate before I can appy for COC. How can I get that letter that I have not got a CO allocated yet?


Thus seemed odd, if you post yhe actual quote someone may be able to clarify for you.
Why not contact the police in Singapore and ask can you get a police clearance without a request?
What's COC?


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

This type of situation is quite common among aspirants.

Let me summarize what happened.

Your approved/relevant experience as per ACS is after Dec'2013 but while submitting EOI, you entered your relevant work experience from Feb'2013 and you have currently got invitation to apply for VISA (189/190) 

Basically, you are not going to get any points out of employment either ways. (Whether you state From Feb'13 or After Dec'13). As a candidate need 3 or more years of relevant experience to gain 5 points.

*What is your points break-up ?*

To play it *very safe*, you could allow your current invitation to expire and re-submit again. Or you could submit again a fresh EOI.

*If not*, you could go ahead and submit your VISA application and mention the correct month & year of accepted experience i.e from Jan'2014. I guess, you should be fine as there is no change to the points. But be ready to submit that extra form mentioning the typo mistakes.

Now, it's your call to take which route to take  

I hope this helps.





amitnm1991 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have an issue that is making me worries endlessly, and thought you can help me out.
> 
> I applied for my ACS Post Graduate Assessment for my work experience done in Australia and received a positive one year approval of my work experience.
> 
> Background:
> 
> >I finished my Masters degree here in December, 2013
> 
> >My first job title with the company started on FEB 2013 - FEB 2014
> 
> >Second title started on the FEB 2013 and finished JAN 2015
> 
> >Both titles got an approval with ACS., but for the first one ACS deemed me skill after DECEMBER 2013 because I was doing my MASTERS DEGREE here.
> 
> >Overall 2 months from the first title and 11 months from the other title is approved.
> 
> > I mistakenly kept my first title as relevant from FEB 2013 to the nomination code, which got carried over to my invite.
> 
> 
> Question:
> 
> At this stage what should I do, should I proceed with the application? ( I will still have 60 points because I was aware that ACS will count my work experience after DECEMBER)
> 
> Can I lodge my form 1023 to state the mistake?
> 
> If the CO even ask me for the payslips that I mistakenly claimed I can prove them..
> 
> 
> Please help me.


----------



## Teddy110

Squeak99 said:


> Thus seemed odd, if you post yhe actual quote someone may be able to clarify for you.
> Why not contact the police in Singapore and ask can you get a police clearance without a request?
> What's COC?


"Relevant document: ‘Certificate of Clearance ’ (COC).
Citizens: Apply by post to the address above.
Provide: a letter from the Department requesting the certificate, an application form (available from the address above), two recent passport photos, current and past international passports/travel documents showing immigration endorsements (to allow computation of period stayed in Singapore), Singapore National Registration Identity Card (NRIC),valid exit permit/exemption certificate issued by CMPB, and MINDEF for male Singaporeans liable for National Service.
Non-citizens: Apply for a COC from the Singaporean Police Force. Visit website above for details of what to provide. You will need to obtain a letter from the Department requesting the certificate and provide a set of fingerprints taken by a qualified officer at a police station or an authorised office of the country in which you are living. Please note there can be delays in Australia in obtaining fingerprints."

Like a police check in Singapore


----------



## _shel

aman113 said:


> Hi I have submitted visa application for 189 on friday just want to what will happen to my student visa 573 will it be ceased n I ll get a bridging visa ???


 No, you are subject to your student visa until it expires. You need to abide by it's conditions. 

When it expires you will get a bridging visa. If you cancel it or the university report you are not complying you will not get a bridging visa.


----------



## Squeak99

Sorry I can't help you more here. That does seem to explicitly state you need a request before applying for COC.
I applied for police clearance from Ireland and Australia without a request but I guess it's different for different countries.
I hope someone else can help!

"Relevant document: ?Certificate of Clearance ? (COC).
Citizens: Apply by post to the address above.
Provide: a letter from the Department requesting the certificate, an application form (available from the address above), two recent passport photos, current and past international passports/travel documents showing immigration endorsements (to allow computation of period stayed in Singapore), Singapore National Registration Identity Card (NRIC),valid exit permit/exemption certificate issued by CMPB, and MINDEF for male Singaporeans liable for National Service.
Non-citizens: Apply for a COC from the Singaporean Police Force. Visit website above for details of what to provide. You will need to obtain a letter from the Department requesting the certificate and provide a set of fingerprints taken by a qualified officer at a police station or an authorised office of the country in which you are living. Please note there can be delays in Australia in obtaining fingerprints."

Like a police check in Singapore[/QUOTE]


----------



## jyothi318

Hi Friends,

Should PCC be uploaded under PCC - National or PCC - State/Local in the IMMI account? Please confirm.


----------



## idreamofoz

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Should PCC be uploaded under PCC - National or PCC - State/Local in the IMMI account? Please confirm.


I did it in national and was approved. So national shud be fine.


----------



## Akotas

Lodged my 190 visa application...The wait is nerve wrecking! It was only been a week!


----------



## akshya

Dear friends when uploading the documents, I see that in some the of recommended documents the file size is just few KB and for others it is almost 10 MB.

For example for travel document it is only 736 KB and for Evidence of Overseas work experience it becomes almost 10 MB.

Therefore, is it possible that I attache some of the documents relevant with evidence of overseas work experience to attach with Travel Document? For example, can payslips go with Travel Document ?

Many Thanks.


----------



## go-live

piyush1132003 said:


> It is clearly written in funtional proof of english that it should be within 12 months.
> Google and check the link...i agree with you !!!


In the FAQ section of the immi website, for Vocational, Competent, Proficient & Superior English, it says "IELTS test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application"

Does this mean that as long as your spouse's IELTS score is > = 5 (i.e. Vocational), you can use IELTS results that are as old as 3 years?
Only if the IELTS score is < 5 (i.e. Functional), then the results have to be within 12 months?


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys,

I am submitting my documents on ImmiAccount, I have not received my assessment letter's hardcopy yet. I only have a scanned copy of it sent by my assessor, but the text is crossed stating "Not for submission to department of immigration".

What should I do in this case? Can I still upload this document as a proof of positive assessment? It has my initials and CID mentioned and details of the outcome (assessed qualification and experience).

Need a quick response, thanks!


----------



## Krishdevin

*Singapore PCC*



Teddy110 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Please help me with this. I need to obtain police check in Singapore but currently Im overseas and I read on immi website that I need to have a request letter from Aus immigration for the certificate before I can appy for COC. How can I get that letter that I have not got a CO allocated yet?


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am in the same boat,all documents submitted except Singapore PCC.Waiting for CO to be allocated so I can get the letter from Immigration requesting for PCC.

189 Filed on 6th Jan 2015 (System Analyst-60 Points) .


----------



## viju_009

Any grants today ?


----------



## Realhuman

Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am submitting my documents on ImmiAccount, I have not received my assessment letter's hardcopy yet. I only have a scanned copy of it sent by my assessor, but the text is crossed stating "Not for submission to department of immigration".
> 
> What should I do in this case? Can I still upload this document as a proof of positive assessment? It has my initials and CID mentioned and details of the outcome (assessed qualification and experience).
> 
> Need a quick response, thanks!


Hi Lord, 
You need to wait till you get the original copy of assessment in hard form. After that only you scan and upload on immi account. 

No need to hurry.....case officer allocation taken almost 2 month time from the date of your submission of application....in between you can upload any documents. ....Hence dont hurry.....once you will upload your document, you cant delete it....

I hope this helps you.


----------



## Realhuman

akshya said:


> Dear friends when uploading the documents, I see that in some the of recommended documents the file size is just few KB and for others it is almost 10 MB.
> 
> For example for travel document it is only 736 KB and for Evidence of Overseas work experience it becomes almost 10 MB.
> 
> Therefore, is it possible that I attache some of the documents relevant with evidence of overseas work experience to attach with Travel Document? For example, can payslips go with Travel Document ?
> 
> Many Thanks.


Hi Akshya, 
Each document size limit is 5MB....you cant upload the documents > 5MB in size. 

You can break the document in parts like Overseas Work experience Part 1, Part 2 and so on. 

I did something was as per below:
Job1 Appointment & Reference Letter
Job1 Service Letter
Job1 Bank Statement & Payslips
Job1 Form16 and Tax Documents

Similar of above for Job2 and Job3....

Please note that for each applicant you can upload 60 files each sizing 5MB...I hope this is more than enough for any one...

I hope this helps...


----------



## Realhuman

go-live said:


> In the FAQ section of the immi website, for Vocational, Competent, Proficient & Superior English, it says "IELTS test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application"
> 
> Does this mean that as long as your spouse's IELTS score is > = 5 (i.e. Vocational), you can use IELTS results that are as old as 3 years?
> Only if the IELTS score is < 5 (i.e. Functional), then the results have to be within 12 months?


Hi,
I have got my spouse assessment done by Engineers Australia and claiming 5 points for same. She got 6+ in each module of IELTS, where exam was give on 01/02/2014.....

Do we have to given again IELTS ?


----------



## hasnainhyder1

Teddy110 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Please help me with this. I need to obtain police check in Singapore but currently Im overseas and I read on immi website that I need to have a request letter from Aus immigration for the certificate before I can appy for COC. How can I get that letter that I have not got a CO allocated yet?


Hi Teddy,

You are lucky to have asked this question at the right place 
I obtained my Singapore PCC by using the acknowledgement letter sent to the email address when you lodge your visa application.

If you are outside of SG, you will need to get your fingerprints done, attach the Acknowledgement Letter along with other forms and your PCC will be ready in 15 working days.

Cheers,
Hyder


----------



## JonDoe

I do not have my offer letter nor promotion letters. 
I have payslips and bank statements though. 
Is it really mandatory to upload the offer letter and promotion letters?


----------



## Teddy110

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Hi Teddy,
> 
> You are lucky to have asked this question at the right place
> I obtained my Singapore PCC by using the acknowledgement letter sent to the email address when you lodge your visa application.
> 
> If you are outside of SG, you will need to get your fingerprints done, attach the Acknowledgement Letter along with other forms and your PCC will be ready in 15 working days.
> 
> Cheers,
> Hyder


Thanks man  So where did you get ur fingerprints and how can u make payment of $55? They send the result through email or just normail mail


----------



## go-live

Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> I have got my spouse assessment done by Engineers Australia and claiming 5 points for same. She got 6+ in each module of IELTS, where exam was give on 01/02/2014.....
> 
> Do we have to given again IELTS ?


The FAQ for functional english says this(i.e. 12 months):
An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

But since your spouse has 6+ score, would the FAQ for competent english apply(i.e. 3 years)? I'm not sure. Can anyone more knowledgeable reply to Realhuman? I'm also eager to know since this applies to my case as well.
You have achieved a score of at least 6 in each of the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing) in an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test that has been undertaken in the three years immediately prior to lodging the visa application.


----------



## expat.ict

No grants reported so far??


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

expat.ict said:


> No grants reported so far??


Just one


----------



## khanhvan

Hi all,

I have received the invitation on 27th Feb and I am collecting my documents for visa application. There is one concern about my working experience, so please help.

I got 60pt (Architecture major) without points from working experience. The concern is that I havent got one yr experience yet until this April, however, I did put the working information on my EOI just in case I could not get invitation this time, so that I can add working experience points later in April. 

Fortunately, I got the invitation and processing to visa application, so here is my concern, should I include the working payslips and reference letter from my boss (I have not worked for 1 year) in the visa application?

Please give me advice.

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Krishdevin

hasnainhyder1 said:


> Hi Teddy,
> 
> You are lucky to have asked this question at the right place
> I obtained my Singapore PCC by using the acknowledgement letter sent to the email address when you lodge your visa application.
> 
> If you are outside of SG, you will need to get your fingerprints done, attach the Acknowledgement Letter along with other forms and your PCC will be ready in 15 working days.
> 
> Cheers,
> Hyder


Thanks mate,I will give this a shot.Makes sense to use to the Acknowledgment letter.

Cheers,
Krish


----------



## diprain

viju_009 said:


> Any grants today ?


3 grants so far. 2 onshore and 1 offshore


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

diprain said:


> 3 grants so far. 2 onshore and 1 offshore


9th jan, im surprised


----------



## diprain

JonDoe said:


> I do not have my offer letter nor promotion letters.
> I have payslips and bank statements though.
> Is it really mandatory to upload the offer letter and promotion letters?


 appointment letter, promotion letter and refference letter -all of them are mandatory along with payslips, tax document. if u provide payslips then bank statement is not mandatory but u can provide it as well.


----------



## hasnainhyder1

Teddy110 said:


> Thanks man  So where did you get ur fingerprints and how can u make payment of $55? They send the result through email or just normail mail


I am in Singapore hence I was able to physically go down to the office for Finger prints and payment.
As you are a remote applicant, you will have to get finger prints done at a local facility, Pls. check the following link,
http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm


----------



## diprain

khanhvan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received the invitation on 27th Feb and I am collecting my documents for visa application. There is one concern about my working experience, so please help.
> 
> I got 60pt (Architecture major) without points from working experience. The concern is that I havent got one yr experience yet until this April, however, I did put the working information on my EOI just in case I could not get invitation this time, so that I can add working experience points later in April.
> 
> Fortunately, I got the invitation and processing to visa application, so here is my concern, should I include the working payslips and reference letter from my boss (I have not worked for 1 year) in the visa application?
> 
> Please give me advice.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


dear khanhvn,
did you get your qualification assessment from AACA? if so then from where did you complete your architecture degree? i am also an architect but i got a rejection from AACA. then i did my assessment from vetassess as construction project manager. please share your experience.


----------



## krishnwinnie

Greetings,
I am planning to apply under the skilled worker category for Australia this year & needed your assistance in identification of the current code, so that proceed with my application. Looking at the current code list, I am unsure about the right fitment (code) as per my work experience. I have evolved working from a software developer for initial years & then moved to software quality process assurance. Below are education details & job duties performed for the current as well as all previous organizations. Request you to please assist me in the process of identification of the correct code in order to send my job details & degree to the right organization for further assessment.

Education Background- B.E Computer Science
Work Experience - Software Quality Process Professional 
Experience- 10 years
Country: India

Collective Roles & Responsibilities for past 10 years beginning with the current Organization

Organization 1 & 2

Content of the letter signed by the Organizations – Tenure 2 & 1.3 years respectively
• Working independently for Quality Assurance compliance with the account & delivery managers
• Validating the implemented policies, procedures & processes throughout the software development life cycle
• Quality Assurance for Accounts, Projects & Information Systems as per the defined Service
• Level Agreements
• Process Improvements as per the gaps identified during audits of Information Systems & enable corrective actions for Continual Improvement
• Institutionalizing the processes in the organization for Information Systems as per CMMI (v1.3), & ISO 9001 :2008, defined frameworks & st&ards
• New Policy, procedures & process development for emerging & existing systems
• Independent third party reviews & audits of Projects & Information Systems
• Monthly Process Health Checks to assess the process maturity of Projects, Accounts & Information Systems as per the defined st&ards
• Process & Systems Audits in line with ISO 20K, 9001 :2008, ITIL
• Data & Trend Analysis based on Application Dashboards & collaborated Scorecards
• Information Systems Metrics Reporting, Analysis, Verification & Validation
• Preparation & presentation of Monthly Scorecards for projects to IT Director
• Developing & implementing policies & procedures throughout the software development life cycle to maximize the efficiency, effectiveness & overall quality of software products & information systems.
• Supporting the Organization in External Audits
During her/his employment with our company the c&idate obtained experience & expertise in the following areas-
• Developing & Implementing policies & procedures as per Industry St&ards & mapping them to organization specific processes
• Auditing Applications & Information Systems

Organization 3 Content of the letter signed by the Organization – Tenure 1.3 years
• Working independently with the account & delivery managers
• Monthly Process Compliance Reviews, with respect to ISO, CMMI & ITIL
• Process & Systems Audits in line with ISO 20K, 9001:2008, ITIL
• Data & Trend Analysis based on Application Dashboards & collaborated Scorecards
• Information Systems Metrics Reporting, Analysis, Verification & Validation
• Preparation & presentation of Monthly Scorecards for projects to IT Director
• Developing & implementing policies & procedures throughout the software development life cycle to maximize the efficiency, effectiveness & overall quality of software products & information systems.
• Process Definition for Independent & vendor supported applications & systems
• Defining an Integrated Service Delivery Framework for Information Systems
• Supporting the Organization in External Audits

During her employment with our company she obtained experience & expertise in the following areas-
• Developing & Implementing policies & procedures as per Industry St&ards & mapping them to org specific process models for Application Development & Production Support Projects
• Defining framework for Integrated Service Delivery for Operations Management
• Auditing Applications & Information Systems
• Conducting Quality Assurance Training

Organization 4
Content of the letter signed by the Organization – Tenure 3.5 years

As part of the UK offshore team she was responsible for providing end to end Quality Assurance & Estimating assistance for all the projects that were more than 500 hours in multiple accounts. The accounts supported were Zurich Financial Services & Delphi Automotive. Her main responsibilities across both the accounts were as follows-

• Working independently with the onsite account & delivery managers
• Providing global leadership & assistance to project teams in effectively applying project management, quality assurance & configuration management procedures & tools
• Identifying & documenting system & process requirements, & developing policies, procedures & contingency plans to minimize the effects of quality assurance & non-compliance breaches.
• Developing & implementing policies & procedures throughout the software development life cycle to maximize the efficiency, effectiveness & overall quality of software products & information systems.
• Monthly process reviews & audits to assess quality assurance practices & estimations of software products & information systems.
• Review & analysis of Client Requirements
• Analyzing & assisting the managers in preparing estimates for the Initial, Design & Build
• Phase in terms of effort & schedule estimation
• Assisting the managers in using the various Estimation techniques & tools such as WBS, Delphi, COCOMO, SSS, & Proportional etc
• Validating the estimates using the FP analysis & other validation methods
• Audits in line with ISO 20K, ISO 9001 :2008, ITIL
• Ensuring the compliance as per CSC st&ards, & benchmarked metrics, & reporting all non-compliances for corrective actions
• 
During her employment with our company the c&idate obtained experience & expertise in the following areas.
• Developing & Implementing policies & procedures as per CSC Global procedure Framework
(GPF) throughout the Software Development Life Cycle
• Analysis & Estimation of Software Systems using various tools such as Estimating Workbook (EWB), Proportinal Estimation, Function Points & COCOMO
• Review & Audit Quality Assurance Practices, customer deliverables & information systems.
• Completed the Certified Sofware Quality Analyst Certfication in 2009 awared by QAI
• Completed the ISO 9001 Internal Auditor Certification.


Organization 5 Content of the letter signed by the Organizations – Tenure 1.11 years
• Analyzing, Requirement Gathering, Design, Coding, & Testing,
• Interacting with Client for Successful deployment of the system implemented
• End to End testing for Functionality
• Identification of Test Scenarios
• Preparation of Test Cases & execution of the same
• Development of Regression Test Suite
• Ensuring the quality of project deliverables is as per the applicable st&ards
• Participating & conducting the audit of the development projects & support functions
• Institutionalizing the software quality movement within the organization through program initiatives & training on an on-going basis
• Reviewing the various work products generated during the project life cycle to ensure compliance to defined st&ards
• Reporting the results of process verification to the projects & seeking corrective action
• Verifying data collected from assigned projects & forwarding it to the organization database
• Providing feedback to SEPG on project's good practices, tools, key learning's, customer feedback etc. for improving the organization processes.
• Analyzing, Requirement Gathering, Architecture, Design, Coding, & Testing,
• As the Project Quality Analyst, responsible for initiating all the Quality Process involved throughout the Project Life Cycle including Project Estimation
• Creation & maintenance of Project Management Plan, Project Management Work Book, Microsoft Project Plan, Causal Analysis Report, Traceability Matrix & ail other quality related processes & documents
• Creation & maintenance of Health Sheet, Project Management Workbook, Causal Analysis Report, Defect Management System, Traceability Matrix & all other quality related processes & documents
• Conducting periodic reviews of Deliverables for each life cycle phase
• Developing & implementing policies & procedures throughout the development life cycle to maximize the efficiency, effectiveness & overall quality of software products
• Project Quality Audits to ensure compliance to CMMI & ISO 9001:2008 st&ards Independent third party auditor for other as by Lead to assess quality assurance of deliverables, software products & information systems.

During her employment with our company the c&idate obtained experience & expertise in the following areas-

• Interfacing with customers to identify & document requirements, analyzing requirements, & creating design solutions
• Coding & Unit Testing of applications & Software Systems
• System & Integration Testing of applications
• Languages – C++, VC++, eVC++
• Tools – QA tool, Project Management Work Book, Defect Management System, Traceability Matrix
• Review & Audit of Quality Assurance Practices, Customer Deliverables & Information Systems.
• Completed the Internal Project Quality Analyst training

Request you to please suggest what should be the optimum code based on job experience & roles & responsibilities letters issued by the organizations. I would be really obliged & thankful.

Regards,
Winnie


----------



## info4sourav

jasbir said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> after gathering all the strength and inspiration from you all fellow friends, i have lodged my 189 visa for industrial engineer category. Only few documents and medical is left.
> 
> Please guide me for how to proceed for medicals.
> 
> Congratulations to all and special thanks to mr. Vimal nair for helping me with my queries,
> 
> may waheguru bless us all,


Hi Jasbir,

Can you pls help me with CDR writing and the process of assessment for the occupation of Industrial Engineer? 

I have a BE degree in Industrial Engg from Nagpur University and also have an MBA degree. Although my work related to the field of Industrial Engg,but I am still sceptical about whether they will give a positive assessment for work exp as it also entails managerial responsibilities in various other fields.My total work exp is of 9+ years.

I found that the occupation is also available under 190 state sponsored list. Pls suggest which one will be an easier one for getting positive assessment from EA and then the Visa authority?

Regards,

Sourav


----------



## jyothi318

Hi Friends,

I applied for 189 Visa and I am in the process of uploading the documents. However I have a concern regarding the passport. My current passport expires on 15-May-2016. 
Is it fine if I apply for a new passport after I get the visa? 
Please suggest and do let me know the pros and cons if any.


----------



## dj_Baba

You will find your answer on the ACS website itself. Please stop spamming the threads with your autobiography like post. The duties under each ANZSCO code are clearly defined on their website. Spend some time researching each category and you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## jasbir

Hello,

with your ielts you are eligible for 189 federal visa. So dont need 190 visa application.

Now for cdr i would suggest go to engineers australia website, and download their manual for migration skill assessment. It is a very detailed manual and it helped me a lot while writing cdr.

Then it has all the requirements of documents you need to send for skill assessment.

Once you do skill assessment pay 25o dollars for assessing work ex also as it makes life easier for the visa officer who will view your case ultimately.

For cdr you have to write three in number. Take one from your bachelors and two from your work experience. Use as many tables and diagrams as possible.

Basically its like a project report we used to make during engineering. So it has to be a lot more pictorial...

Ping me if you have any further questions. As far as sharing the cdr is concerned i have seen people here not encouraging this practice to stop plagiarism.

I will help you otherwise,...dont worry..

May waheguru bless us all...



info4sourav said:


> hi jasbir,
> 
> can you pls help me with cdr writing and the process of assessment for the occupation of industrial engineer?
> 
> I have a be degree in industrial engg from nagpur university and also have an mba degree. Although my work related to the field of industrial engg,but i am still sceptical about whether they will give a positive assessment for work exp as it also entails managerial responsibilities in various other fields.my total work exp is of 9+ years.
> 
> I found that the occupation is also available under 190 state sponsored list. Pls suggest which one will be an easier one for getting positive assessment from ea and then the visa authority?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> sourav


----------



## Realhuman

khanhvan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have received the invitation on 27th Feb and I am collecting my documents for visa application. There is one concern about my working experience, so please help.
> 
> I got 60pt (Architecture major) without points from working experience. The concern is that I havent got one yr experience yet until this April, however, I did put the working information on my EOI just in case I could not get invitation this time, so that I can add working experience points later in April.
> 
> Fortunately, I got the invitation and processing to visa application, so here is my concern, should I include the working payslips and reference letter from my boss (I have not worked for 1 year) in the visa application?
> 
> Please give me advice.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


Hi khanhvan,
As long as you are not claiming any points for your work experience, payslips or reference letters are not required as CO will required documents/proofs of only those points for which you are claiming points....

But there is NO harm in attaching payslips or reference letters...its just build your case....but NOT mandatory. 

For 1 year work experience there is NO point if you are offshore candidate. 

I hope this helps you....


----------



## JonDoe

diprain said:


> appointment letter, promotion letter and refference letter -all of them are mandatory along with payslips, tax document. if u provide payslips then bank statement is not mandatory but u can provide it as well.


Hi,
Is the mandate for offer letter and promotion mentioned anywhere in IMMI site? 
I have a relieving letter mentioning dates of employment along with pay slips, tax documents, bank statements . 
In this situation what should we do about the offer letter and promotion letter?


----------



## Realhuman

jasbir said:


> Hello,
> 
> with your ielts you are eligible for 189 federal visa. So dont need 190 visa application.
> 
> Now for cdr i would suggest go to engineers australia website, and download their manual for migration skill assessment. It is a very detailed manual and it helped me a lot while writing cdr.
> 
> Then it has all the requirements of documents you need to send for skill assessment.
> 
> Once you do skill assessment pay 25o dollars for assessing work ex also as it makes life easier for the visa officer who will view your case ultimately.
> 
> For cdr you have to write three in number. Take one from your bachelors and two from your work experience. Use as many tables and diagrams as possible.
> 
> Basically its like a project report we used to make during engineering. So it has to be a lot more pictorial...
> 
> Ping me if you have any further questions. As far as sharing the cdr is concerned i have seen people here not encouraging this practice to stop plagiarism.
> 
> I will help you otherwise,...dont worry..
> 
> May waheguru bless us all...


Hi,
When you go for skill assessment along with skilled work experience assessment, please submit the reference letter(in prescribed format as per EA's booklet) along with payslips, bank statement, form 16 and Tax documents for all your work experiences for which you are looking for assessment. 

These documents will help case officer to take fast decision....


----------



## Realhuman

JonDoe said:


> Hi,
> Is the mandate for offer letter and promotion mentioned anywhere in IMMI site?
> I have a relieving letter mentioning dates of employment along with pay slips, tax documents, bank statements .
> In this situation what should we do about the offer letter and promotion letter?


Hi,
For work experience assessment you required reference letters in prescribed format with third party documents means bank statement/passbook, form 16, Tax documents. Relieving letter is also fine. But reference letter is MUST. 

Offer/promotion letters are not mandatory. But if you have any of these documents attach with your application. This will build your case strongly. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## asialanka

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied for 189 Visa and I am in the process of uploading the documents. However I have a concern regarding the passport. My current passport expires on 15-May-2016.
> Is it fine if I apply for a new passport after I get the visa?
> Please suggest and do let me know the pros and cons if any.


Hi

Yes u can go ahead with ur existing Passport 

When it expires get a new one and update the new passport details on your immi account. And don't forget to keep the old passport together with the new one.


----------



## info4sourav

jasbir said:


> Hello,
> 
> with your ielts you are eligible for 189 federal visa. So dont need 190 visa application.
> 
> Now for cdr i would suggest go to engineers australia website, and download their manual for migration skill assessment. It is a very detailed manual and it helped me a lot while writing cdr.
> 
> Then it has all the requirements of documents you need to send for skill assessment.
> 
> Once you do skill assessment pay 25o dollars for assessing work ex also as it makes life easier for the visa officer who will view your case ultimately.
> 
> For cdr you have to write three in number. Take one from your bachelors and two from your work experience. Use as many tables and diagrams as possible.
> 
> Basically its like a project report we used to make during engineering. So it has to be a lot more pictorial...
> 
> Ping me if you have any further questions. As far as sharing the cdr is concerned i have seen people here not encouraging this practice to stop plagiarism.
> 
> I will help you otherwise,...dont worry..
> 
> May waheguru bless us all...


Hi Jasbir,

Thanks a lot for the info.

Well,can you suggest me on whether do I need to get the work assessment done if I don't want to claim points against work experience? I have checked the points calculator of Acacia and found that I can claim 60 points with State nomination.

As suggested by you, applying for 189 Visa makes more sense. However, in that case is there any restriction on the number of career episodes that need to be shown during academics and work experience? For eg,can I show 3 career episodes during my work period and none from Engg? 
Also,what type of documents do they require as proofs while assessing career episodes during Engineering course? 

While writing CDR,apart from the EA manual,did you refer to any other source to check and verify whether the same will be exactly in line with the requirement of assessment body?

Regards,

Sourav


----------



## SabsJan2015

*189 & 190 Visa Progress 2015*

Hi,

For the applicants in 2015 who have submitted the application before feb 2015. Do you guys have any update case officer allocation & visa approval status ?. 

So far there is no case officer allocated submitted in January 30th 2015


----------



## Squeak99

asialanka said:


> jyothi318 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied for 189 Visa and I am in the process of uploading the documents. However I have a concern regarding the passport. My current passport expires on 15-May-2016.
> Is it fine if I apply for a new passport after I get the visa?
> Please suggest and do let me know the pros and cons if any.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Yes u can go ahead with ur existing Passport
> 
> When it expires get a new one and update the new passport details on your immi account. And don't forget to keep the old passport together with the new one.
Click to expand...

I'm in the same situation as just lidging my 190 now but when applying for a new passport I must send the Irish embassy my old one I would imagine this is the case for other nationalities. The IMMI website does state you need to inform them when you get a new one


----------



## asialanka

Squeak99 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Should use this form:
> Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department
> 
> Or should I just type it in word and have it witnessed?
> 
> I don't want to write the entire thing because it will be quite long


Yes That's the link

You should get it done by a lawyer based on the local format

But if u are in AUS now, then get it certified by an authorized person as stated in the link

Better write the whole story to convince the CO, based on key points like (emotional connection, financial dependency, sharing responsibilities etc. as outlined in immi site in this regard)

Thanks


----------



## vram

Hi guys, i am new to the forum. What are the chances of getting an invite for chemical engineer with 65 points. The occupational ceiling for this year is 1000 and 259 invitations already given.

Thanks in advance


----------



## viju_009

Guys,

is the tracker right? I see 2 grants for Jan 9 and 1 Co allocation for jan 1?

Hard to decipher a pattern in this?


----------



## viju_009

vram said:


> Hi guys, i am new to the forum. What are the chances of getting an invite for chemical engineer with 65 points. The occupational ceiling for this year is 1000 and 259 invitations already given.
> 
> Thanks in advance


if you ur occupation is listed in SOL 189. there is always a good chance.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hey hi,
No need to wait for CO allocation for Singapore pcc...

Visit Singapore police webpage and check for details required for application, and instead of CO letter you can submit following 3 documents:
1. Your Visa payment Receipt
2. Your invite for visa application mail/letter print
3. List of documents required form Dipb website. 

I got all rest documents in place along with these three and handed over to one of my friend in Singapore. It takes 15 working days (3weeks) before you are awarded the coc. If you have any Freind there in just seek his/her help for this process.

Hope this helps. 




Krishdevin said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I am in the same boat,all documents submitted except Singapore PCC.Waiting for CO to be allocated so I can get the letter from Immigration requesting for PCC.
> 
> 189 Filed on 6th Jan 2015 (System Analyst-60 Points) .


----------



## NMCHD

Realhuman said:


> Hi Akshya,
> Each document size limit is 5MB....you cant upload the documents > 5MB in size.
> 
> You can break the document in parts like Overseas Work experience Part 1, Part 2 and so on.
> 
> I did something was as per below:
> Job1 Appointment & Reference Letter
> Job1 Service Letter
> Job1 Bank Statement & Payslips
> Job1 Form16 and Tax Documents
> 
> Similar of above for Job2 and Job3....
> 
> Please note that for each applicant you can upload 60 files each sizing 5MB...I hope this is more than enough for any one...
> 
> I hope this helps...


Hi Realhuman

I guess in case of 189 visa its 60 files in all for all applicants


----------



## JonDoe

Realhuman said:


> _ Originally Posted by *JonDoe *View Post
> Hi,
> Is the mandate for offer letter and promotion mentioned anywhere in IMMI site?
> I have a relieving letter mentioning dates of employment along with pay slips, tax documents, bank statements .
> In this situation what should we do about the offer letter and promotion letter?_​
> Hi,
> For work experience assessment you required reference letters in prescribed format with third party documents means bank statement/passbook, form 16, Tax documents. Relieving letter is also fine. But reference letter is MUST.
> 
> Offer/promotion letters are not mandatory. But if you have any of these documents attach with your application. This will build your case strongly.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thanks RealHuman for clarifying . 

One more question. In my reference letters and relieving letters I have only my last designation mentioned like _He worked from [total period of employment] .......His Last designation was XYZ.........His work duties for the entire period of employment were.
>aaaaa
>aaaaaa
........._. 

In my Skill Assessment by assessing authority letter(ACS), Visa application and EOI I have filled the total period of employment as one entry and position as last position held. Now in my pay slips I have the designation mentioned as it was. Can this cause any issues? If so any idea if I can do anything for this to avoid and adverse impact?


----------



## Teddy110

hasnainhyder1 said:


> I am in Singapore hence I was able to physically go down to the office for Finger prints and payment.
> As you are a remote applicant, you will have to get finger prints done at a local facility, Pls. check the following link,
> http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm


Thanks man. So if I dont have a bank draft or cant get one, can I ask my friend to go straight to the department to submit and make the payment for me?


----------



## Realhuman

JonDoe said:


> Thanks RealHuman for clarifying .
> 
> One more question. In my reference letters and relieving letters I have only my last designation mentioned like _He worked from [total period of employment] .......His Last designation was XYZ.........His work duties for the entire period of employment were.
> >aaaaa
> >aaaaaa
> ........._.
> 
> In my Skill Assessment by assessing authority letter(ACS), Visa application and EOI I have filled the total period of employment as one entry and position as last position held. Now in my pay slips I have the designation mentioned as it was. Can this cause any issues? If so any idea if I can do anything for this to avoid and adverse impact?


Hi, 
Dont worry about it...any company will give you reference/relieving letter based on your last designation....which will reflect on your pay slips also....

There will be no adverse impact.....As long as you are providing the all documents...its perfectly fine...

But when you lodge the visa application give the minimum documents like reference letter, pay slips (where your last designation mentioned), bank statement, Form 16(where your last designation mentioned), Tax documents....all these documents should have same designation...this will avoid any confusion...

Also note that when we start working with any company...we generally grow from one junior grades to senior post. While going to any interview or introducing our self we always mention our lastly hold destination...isn't it ?

So nothing to worry...just be careful that all documents should match...so don't give UN-necessary documents...

Ideally speaking case officer requires mainly 2-3 documents for each work experience assessment - Reference Letter and any third party document like (Bank statement/Form 16/Tax documents)....Why third party to ensure the correctness....lets suppose you have good contact with some company who is ready give you fake offer/reference/relieving etc letters.....but how you will show that you were being paid (they dont accept the case in hand salaries)...salary must be paid by cheque or direct credit in account....so here they will catch you...


I hope its clear for you....sorry for little lengthy msg..


----------



## khanhvan

diprain said:


> dear khanhvn,
> did you get your qualification assessment from AACA? if so then from where did you complete your architecture degree? i am also an architect but i got a rejection from AACA. then i did my assessment from vetassess as construction project manager. please share your experience.


Hi,

I graduated from Bachelor of Architecture, then Master of Architecture from University of Sydney (total 5 years of studying). I applied for AACA right after I finished my degree and I got it about 2 years ago and now I am working.
I am just wondering did they tell you why your application got rejected?


----------



## khanhvan

Hi,

Thank you for your reply. 
So I will also attach some payslip and reference letter to the visa application. 
Regarding to working experience, I have been working here in Sydney for almost 1 year (until this April), so can I get 5 points from this experience?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mandy2137

Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> Dont worry about it...any company will give you reference/relieving letter based on your last designation....which will reflect on your pay slips also....
> 
> There will be no adverse impact.....As long as you are providing the all documents...its perfectly fine...
> 
> But when you lodge the visa application give the minimum documents like reference letter, pay slips (where your last designation mentioned), bank statement, Form 16(where your last designation mentioned), Tax documents....all these documents should have same designation...this will avoid any confusion...
> 
> Also note that when we start working with any company...we generally grow from one junior grades to senior post. While going to any interview or introducing our self we always mention our lastly hold destination...isn't it ?
> 
> So nothing to worry...just be careful that all documents should match...so don't give UN-necessary documents...
> 
> Ideally speaking case officer requires mainly 2-3 documents for each work experience assessment - Reference Letter and any third party document like (Bank statement/Form 16/Tax documents)....Why third party to ensure the correctness....lets suppose you have good contact with some company who is ready give you fake offer/reference/relieving etc letters.....but how you will show that you were being paid (they dont accept the case in hand salaries)...salary must be paid by cheque or direct credit in account....so here they will catch you...
> 
> 
> I hope its clear for you....sorry for little lengthy msg..


Hi Reahuman, 

According to your answer, have all my letters my designation like payslips, reference letter, offer letter and relieving letter, but I do not find designation mention in the bank statement, is there any issue?

thanks


----------



## JonDoe

Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> Dont worry about it...any company will give you reference/relieving letter based on your last designation....which will reflect on your pay slips also....
> 
> There will be no adverse impact.....As long as you are providing the all documents...its perfectly fine...
> 
> But when you lodge the visa application give the minimum documents like reference letter, pay slips (where your last designation mentioned), bank statement, Form 16(where your last designation mentioned), Tax documents....all these documents should have same designation...this will avoid any confusion...
> 
> Also note that when we start working with any company...we generally grow from one junior grades to senior post. While going to any interview or introducing our self we always mention our lastly hold destination...isn't it ?
> 
> So nothing to worry...just be careful that all documents should match...so don't give UN-necessary documents...
> 
> Ideally speaking case officer requires mainly 2-3 documents for each work experience assessment - Reference Letter and any third party document like (Bank statement/Form 16/Tax documents)....Why third party to ensure the correctness....lets suppose you have good contact with some company who is ready give you fake offer/reference/relieving etc letters.....but how you will show that you were being paid (they dont accept the case in hand salaries)...salary must be paid by cheque or direct credit in account....so here they will catch you...
> 
> 
> I hope its clear for you....sorry for little lengthy msg..


That's where my issue is. In my form 16 and Pay slips I have a separate designation written for an earlier period of the job. The last 2 years is the last designation, the first 3 years is a separate designation. 

Not sure what to do now????


----------



## Realhuman

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Reahuman,
> 
> According to your answer, have all my letters my designation like payslips, reference letter, offer letter and relieving letter, but I do not find designation mention in the bank statement, is there any issue?
> 
> thanks


Bank statement is third party document which does not carry designation for any person. Bank statement is required to show as proof that you were been paid during your work. 

In your case bank statements are fine...go ahead.


----------



## Realhuman

JonDoe said:


> That's where my issue is. In my form 16 and Pay slips I have a separate designation written for an earlier period of the job. The last 2 years is the last designation, the first 3 years is a separate designation.
> 
> Not sure what to do now????


How long you are in same job means same company ? 

If you are working with same company since 5 years, than attach reference letter with your lastly holded designation, payslips, form 16 and tax documents....for earlier period (first 3 years) just give them bank statement or tax documents of that duration....

You are not required to give form 16, Tax document or bank statement of each year...just give 1-2 documents for each year that's more than enough. 

Let me know in case of any query...


----------



## hasnainhyder1

Any thoughts on the following reply? 

"We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia
are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all
applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and this can take some
time.

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide
you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure your application is finalised as quickly as possible."


----------



## Realhuman

khanhvan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> So I will also attach some payslip and reference letter to the visa application.
> Regarding to working experience, I have been working here in Sydney for almost 1 year (until this April), so can I get 5 points from this experience?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


After completion of 1 year only you will get 5 point for job in Sydney...


----------



## mandy2137

Realhuman said:


> Bank statement is third party document which does not carry designation for any person. Bank statement is required to show as proof that you were been paid during your work.
> 
> In your case bank statements are fine...go ahead.


Thanks Realhuman,

Real clarification


----------



## mohsinhere

jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I applied for 189 Visa and I am in the process of uploading the documents. However I have a concern regarding the passport. My current passport expires on 15-May-2016.
> Is it fine if I apply for a new passport after I get the visa?
> Please suggest and do let me know the pros and cons if any.


I had changed my passport when i was assigned with a CO. I asked him if i could change since my pages were about run out. Took a week to get a new one and i send him a scanned copy of the new passport. He did the updating for me.


----------



## hasanab243

*Grant*

Hi Guys

I am very happy to share this, i got my GOLDEN MAIL today at 10:20 AM indian time, I have been active member of this forum and would like to thanks each and every member of this member who helped in my visa process without hiring any agent.

yeah got my visa grant .....Happy happy happy yes i am very happy today..see my signature for my visa time line.


Regards
Hasan


----------



## viju_009

Wow ! Congrats :dance:




hasanab243 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am very happy to share this, i got my GOLDEN MAIL today at 10:20 AM indian time, I have been active member of this forum and would like to thanks each and every member of this member who helped in my visa process without hiring any agent.
> 
> yeah got my visa grant .....Happy happy happy yes i am very happy today..see my signature for my visa time line.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Hasan


----------



## idreamofoz

hasanab243 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am very happy to share this, i got my GOLDEN MAIL today at 10:20 AM indian time, I have been active member of this forum and would like to thanks each and every member of this member who helped in my visa process without hiring any agent.
> 
> yeah got my visa grant .....Happy happy happy yes i am very happy today..see my signature for my visa time line.
> 
> Regards
> Hasan


Congrats buddy. The prayers have come good finally. All the best.


----------



## mandy2137

hasanab243 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am very happy to share this, i got my GOLDEN MAIL today at 10:20 AM indian time, I have been active member of this forum and would like to thanks each and every member of this member who helped in my visa process without hiring any agent.
> 
> yeah got my visa grant .....Happy happy happy yes i am very happy today..see my signature for my visa time line.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Hasan



Congrats buddy, 

Enjoy these ecstatic moments.


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

It gives me immense pleasure to announce that by the grace of God and the prayers and support of all my dear friends and family i have received the golden mail this morning at 3:20am IST. Thank you everyone for your help and support.


----------



## JonDoe

Once again this week as usual Monday and Tuesday have seen a reasonable high grants. Hopefully the speed of grants remains high from now on.


----------



## viju_009

Congrats Pradeep :cheer2:



Pradeep Reddy said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to announce that by the grace of God and the prayers and support of all my dear friends and family i have received the golden mail this morning at 3:20am IST. Thank you everyone for your help and support.


----------



## mandy2137

Pradeep Reddy said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to announce that by the grace of God and the prayers and support of all my dear friends and family i have received the golden mail this morning at 3:20am IST. Thank you everyone for your help and support.


Good to hear that Pradeep....congrats


----------



## nicemathan

CongratZ Hasan.

If you dont mind may I know your IED/First entry date



hasanab243 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am very happy to share this, i got my GOLDEN MAIL today at 10:20 AM indian time, I have been active member of this forum and would like to thanks each and every member of this member who helped in my visa process without hiring any agent.
> 
> yeah got my visa grant .....Happy happy happy yes i am very happy today..see my signature for my visa time line.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Hasan


----------



## nicemathan

Wonderful. Enjoy the moment. Cherish this moment 

If you dont mind may I know your IED/First entry date



Pradeep Reddy said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to announce that by the grace of God and the prayers and support of all my dear friends and family i have received the golden mail this morning at 3:20am IST. Thank you everyone for your help and support.


----------



## ven343

hasanab243 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am very happy to share this, i got my GOLDEN MAIL today at 10:20 AM indian time, I have been active member of this forum and would like to thanks each and every member of this member who helped in my visa process without hiring any agent.
> 
> yeah got my visa grant .....Happy happy happy yes i am very happy today..see my signature for my visa time line.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Hasan



Congrats,, hasanab243

Have a great future in OZ..


----------



## hasanab243

nicemathan said:


> CongratZ Hasan.
> 
> If you dont mind may I know your IED/First entry date


23 Feb 2016 ..my medical date


----------



## ven343

pradeep reddy said:


> it gives me immense pleasure to announce that by the grace of god and the prayers and support of all my dear friends and family i have received the golden mail this morning at 3:20am ist. Thank you everyone for your help and support.


congrats,, pradeep reddy,, enjoy ,,

best of luck..


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks for your response mate.

I am yet to do PCC and medicals, so checking with fellow members IED, to plan my medicals and PCC.

So, FUN time today ? 



hasanab243 said:


> 23 Feb 2016 ..my medical date


----------



## Maverick83

Hi Guys,

I am in bit of a situation. I received an invite to apply for 189 on 27-Feb. Therefore, I have time till 28-Apr-15 to lodge the application. A new born in April (most likely april end) would be additional family member in my application. 
My queries are:
a. Should I lodge the application now or wait till newborn arrives?
b. Form 160 says pregnant applicant can discuss options with department. How do we contact the department from India?
c. Will it be enough to inform DIAC through Form 1022 change of circumstances when baby is born and then arrange relevant documents?
d. How long will it take to get an indian passport for new born since police verification will not be required?

I would be grateful if anyone can guide me. Thanks!


----------



## jango28

Maverick83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in bit of a situation. I received an invite to apply for 189 on 27-Feb. Therefore, I have time till 28-Apr-15 to lodge the application. A new born in April (most likely april end) would be additional family member in my application.
> My queries are:
> a. Should I lodge the application now or wait till newborn arrives?
> b. Form 160 says pregnant applicant can discuss options with department. How do we contact the department from India?
> c. Will it be enough to inform DIAC through Form 1022 change of circumstances when baby is born and then arrange relevant documents?
> d. How long will it take to get an indian passport for new born since police verification will not be required?
> 
> I would be grateful if anyone can guide me. Thanks!


Congrats for the baby!!
For your points a & b, I would suggest to lodge an application now and add the baby later. After the birth, the baby would have to be registered with the municipal authorities (which most likely the hospital will do). And then after some days/1week you will have to get his/her birth certificate from the authorities, post which only you'll be able to apply for passport.
For applying for the passport, if you and your wife's passports have each others names, then it will be quick - you will get it within a week. But then getting the date from RPO will be the deciding factor here. You will need the baby's passport no. to add him to your visa application. Given all the timeframes, it wont be possible within the month of april and would sure spill over to May - by then your deadline would have gone. 
I would suggest get in touch with DIAC as mentioned in #b


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

nicemathan said:


> Wonderful. Enjoy the moment. Cherish this moment
> 
> If you dont mind may I know your IED/First entry date


16feb16


----------



## jayson308

Hi there, 

I made my application for 189 on Feb 10 2015. However, I had completed my medical for another Visa 457. This medical was done in dec 2014, therefore I could use it for 189 visa application. I have submitted other documents to in the application. However, I have some question if someone could clarify, PCC will be asked by DICA ?. Or can I do it now. Will waiting for my application to be progressed to the next stage ?.


----------



## jyothi318

Hi Friends,

Form-80 document is to be updated (typed) and only the last page requires a printout, signed by the applicant and appended to the rest of the document. Please confirm.

Also, I have few queries in updating form-80. Please clarify:

1) What is to be entered in the 'Your occupation and details' field of employment? I am an IT employee and the space provided for this field is too short for the details to be entered. Can i enter current designation alone?

2) As I am applying from offshore I feel I dont need to answer details about further stay in Part H. Please confirm.


----------



## vishakbhat

hasanab243 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am very happy to share this, i got my GOLDEN MAIL today at 10:20 AM indian time, I have been active member of this forum and would like to thanks each and every member of this member who helped in my visa process without hiring any agent.
> 
> yeah got my visa grant .....Happy happy happy yes i am very happy today..see my signature for my visa time line.
> 
> Regards
> Hasan


Congrats Hasan.


----------



## vishakbhat

Pradeep Reddy said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to announce that by the grace of God and the prayers and support of all my dear friends and family i have received the golden mail this morning at 3:20am IST. Thank you everyone for your help and support.


Congratulations Pradeep. Enjoy.


----------



## vishakbhat

My visa lodged date is 31st Dec. I see a few applications have been granted visa from that fate and even few who have lodged later. But, no news on mine.

Tense moments from past few days. 

Just wanted to share with you all.


----------



## Maverick83

jango28 said:


> Congrats for the baby!!
> For your points a & b, I would suggest to lodge an application now and add the baby later. After the birth, the baby would have to be registered with the municipal authorities (which most likely the hospital will do). And then after some days/1week you will have to get his/her birth certificate from the authorities, post which only you'll be able to apply for passport.
> For applying for the passport, if you and your wife's passports have each others names, then it will be quick - you will get it within a week. But then getting the date from RPO will be the deciding factor here. You will need the baby's passport no. to add him to your visa application. Given all the timeframes, it wont be possible within the month of april and would sure spill over to May - by then your deadline would have gone.
> I would suggest get in touch with DIAC as mentioned in #b


Thanks mate!

I hope PSK will allow Baby's application to be processed in TATKAL. At this point, appointment under normal quota are available for April. This could be a problem if TATKAL application is not allowed. 
I do have spouse name added to my passport but my name is not added to her passport. Hope this doesn't create a problem. 

I was thinking to lodge application sometime in mid-April, this will give me additional time to get baby's passport and medicals done before CO is assigned.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hey Jyothi,
You can check option to add signature digitally if you have MAC. No Clue if it can be done on windows. Google for Signature addition on word/pdf on windows/mac. I have mac and could add signature easily. This saves pain of scanning document post signing. 

for your points:
1. Yes, current designation should be good. - if you can add signature digitally, it won't be an issue for you as is.
2. If you have anything planned you can mention, though it is not a compulsory part. 

Hope it helps. 



jyothi318 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Form-80 document is to be updated (typed) and only the last page requires a printout, signed by the applicant and appended to the rest of the document. Please confirm.
> 
> Also, I have few queries in updating form-80. Please clarify:
> 
> 1) What is to be entered in the 'Your occupation and details' field of employment? I am an IT employee and the space provided for this field is too short for the details to be entered. Can i enter current designation alone?
> 
> 2) As I am applying from offshore I feel I dont need to answer details about further stay in Part H. Please confirm.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Congrats and all the best for further steps. 



hasanab243 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am very happy to share this, i got my GOLDEN MAIL today at 10:20 AM indian time, I have been active member of this forum and would like to thanks each and every member of this member who helped in my visa process without hiring any agent.
> 
> yeah got my visa grant .....Happy happy happy yes i am very happy today..see my signature for my visa time line.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Hasan


Congrats and all the best for further steps.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

Hey vishakbhat,
Dont worry mate, chill and wait for golden mail. Your application would be under review, just a few days wait more. Hope you get a direct grant.



vishakbhat said:


> My visa lodged date is 31st Dec. I see a few applications have been granted visa from that fate and even few who have lodged later. But, no news on mine.
> 
> Tense moments from past few days.
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all.


----------



## vishakbhat

Hi all,

I read in a few earlier posts that proof of "Functional English" for spouse should be at most one year older than visa lodged date. Not sure if I read it right, but I checked DIBP website (document checklist), How can I prove I have functional English?
1. I see it says about this limit only if the proof is through an English assessment test (like IELTS, CAE, TOEFL iBT, etc). 
2. If the proof is by having studied with English being medium of instruction, there are no such limitations.

Wanted to clarify to group and would like to know if anyone has got a query from CO to provide additional proof for English in situation 2.

regards,
Vishak


----------



## vishakbhat

Ravi_Pune said:


> Hey vishakbhat,
> Dont worry mate, chill and wait for golden mail. Your application would be under review, just a few days wait more. Hope you get a direct grant.
> 
> 
> 
> vishakbhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> My visa lodged date is 31st Dec. I see a few applications have been granted visa from that fate and even few who have lodged later. But, no news on mine.
> 
> Tense moments from past few days.
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all.
Click to expand...

Ravi,

I know I have to wait. I hope it has already been picked up for review. I had actually submitted the visa application and paid fees on 18th Dec, but status had not moved to "In progress". I had to followup and raise a ticket for technical issue to get it resolved. On 31st, the status was updated and I got an acknowledgement for visa submission.

As it is, my application got delayed by 13 days unnecessarily. So, when others have started getting their visa grants, I just wish my application also gets processed soon.


----------



## iHope

*Similar case - 189*



Maverick83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in bit of a situation. I received an invite to apply for 189 on 27-Feb. Therefore, I have time till 28-Apr-15 to lodge the application. A new born in April (most likely april end) would be additional family member in my application.
> My queries are:
> a. Should I lodge the application now or wait till newborn arrives?
> b. Form 160 says pregnant applicant can discuss options with department. How do we contact the department from India?
> c. Will it be enough to inform DIAC through Form 1022 change of circumstances when baby is born and then arrange relevant documents?
> d. How long will it take to get an indian passport for new born since police verification will not be required?
> 
> I would be grateful if anyone can guide me. Thanks!


I just joined to the forum and found you have exact similar case to me. I LODGED the application for me and my wife in Feb 2015(last month) after receiving invitation on 13th Feb round despite the fact that my wife is pregnant and her due date falls in March 2015. I had similar queries like you but my agent told me to lodge an application as later on change of circumstances Form 1022 can be filled. 
May be we can contact each other to talk further on the case.


----------



## apatel5917

*IED in New Zealand*

Hi,

Can we go to New Zealand instead of Australia once PR is granted to make the first IED ? or it has to be Australia ?

Regards,


----------



## husain081

vishakbhat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I read in a few earlier posts that proof of "Functional English" for spouse should be at most one year older than visa lodged date. Not sure if I read it right, but I checked DIBP website (document checklist), How can I prove I have functional English?
> 1. I see it says about this limit only if the proof is through an English assessment test (like IELTS, CAE, TOEFL iBT, etc).
> 2. If the proof is by having studied with English being medium of instruction, there are no such limitations.
> 
> Wanted to clarify to group and would like to know if anyone has got a query from CO to provide additional proof for English in situation 2.
> 
> regards,
> Vishak


Hi Vishak,

Initially, while submitting documents for my wife, I have submitted her IELTS (overall score of 5) which she took on July 2013. I got the visa invite on August 2014. Then CO came back and asking for "Evidence of Functional English" while mentioning that "The IELTS result you have provided was undertaken more than 12 months before the invitation date of this application".

Then, I got a letter from her college stating that her medium of education was in English and sent to CO. She replied back and asking for her college transcripts and mark-sheets. Once everything submitted, Visa Grants came and knocking my mail box.

-Husain


----------



## alokexe

Hi Friends,


Finally I received the email i have been long waiting for today in my Inbox. I got the visa grant....Hurray I am so happy...



189 261111 *(ICT Business Analyst)*, *IELTS: 8*, ACS Positive Outcome: *22/Nov/14*, EOI Submitted: *26/Nov/14*, Invited: *28/Nov/14*, Visa Lodgment: *09/Dec/14*, India PCC: *25/Feb/15*, UAE PCC: *25/Feb/15* Medicals: *25/Feb/15*, CO Allocation: *06/Feb/15* (GSM Adelaide Team), Grant: *03/Mar/15* lane::second:


----------



## shorefisher

I'm also in almost same situation. There is no necessity for Tatkal facility for babys as PSK allows all babies to do a walkin at any day before 11 AM, as far as I inquired.

When I checked with Passport seva customer care, they mentioned its required to add each others spouse name, without this especially in case of a spouse in other countries then they may provide kids passport without any issue


----------



## podigeo

urbanm said:


> Dears,
> I've been a mere reader here - although pretty active in the ominous 261111-261112 thread  - but this is to inform you that I've received my grant this morning. Currently, I am feeling excited and agitated at the same time, I did not expect this!
> Regards!
> m.
> :bolt: lane:


Urbanm, congratulations... I still remember those days when we were desperately looking SkillSelect result to decipher the results and predicting trend

It was good wait..as the outcome was pleasurable


----------



## Lord Raven

Thanks for your valuable input, I am relaxed now.

Can you imagine, I sent email to my case assessor in EA, he was on vacation and I got an auto-reply from him. In his auto reply he mentioned his backup person, I sent her an email and turned out she was also away and nominated someone to stand in for her. I sent that person another email and guess what, it was a wrong email ID. What a shame. LOL

I am going to talk to their boss!



Realhuman said:


> Hi Lord,
> You need to wait till you get the original copy of assessment in hard form. After that only you scan and upload on immi account.
> 
> No need to hurry.....case officer allocation taken almost 2 month time from the date of your submission of application....in between you can upload any documents. ....Hence dont hurry.....once you will upload your document, you cant delete it....
> 
> I hope this helps you.


----------



## Lord Raven

Realhuman, can you please clear it further.

Break the documents? What do you mean by it?

And lastly, how do you know what Form to attach with something? Like you mentioned Form16 here in the below example.



Realhuman said:


> Hi Akshya,
> Each document size limit is 5MB....you cant upload the documents > 5MB in size.
> 
> You can break the document in parts like Overseas Work experience Part 1, Part 2 and so on.
> 
> I did something was as per below:
> Job1 Appointment & Reference Letter
> Job1 Service Letter
> Job1 Bank Statement & Payslips
> Job1 Form16 and Tax Documents
> 
> Similar of above for Job2 and Job3....
> 
> Please note that for each applicant you can upload 60 files each sizing 5MB...I hope this is more than enough for any one...
> 
> I hope this helps...


----------



## girlaussie

Probably you didn't realise New Zealand is a different country than Australia, you got Australian PR so the IED has to be met by entering Australia not NewZealand.

Girl Aussie



apatel5917 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we go to New Zealand instead of Australia once PR is granted to make the first IED ? or it has to be Australia ?
> 
> Regards,


----------



## LJYY

Hi Everyone,

Anyone got WA SS invitation recently? How long it takes?

Thanks


----------



## Realhuman

Lord Raven said:


> Realhuman, can you please clear it further.
> 
> Break the documents? What do you mean by it?
> 
> And lastly, how do you know what Form to attach with something? Like you mentioned Form16 here in the below example.


Hi, 
Answer as follows:

Break the documents? What do you mean by it?

Lets you have 1 pdf file which having 15 pages and in size its over 5MB. Than break this pdf file in two parts one with 10 pages and second with 5 pages...This way you can reduce the 5MB size of each document. Now when you upload this two files name them as as example Job1 Reference Letter Part1 and Job1 Reference Letter Part2. I hope this is clear. If you dont want to break the document, you can reduce the file size from internet. 

And lastly, how do you know what Form to attach with something? Like you mentioned Form16 here in the below example.

Form16 we get in India from our employer at end of each financial year. This may not applicable in your country. Form 16 show our annual income, employer name n details and designation etc. details. 

Let me know in case of any thing else.


----------



## Realhuman

vram said:


> Hi guys i am new to this forum. What are the chances of getting an invite with 65 points for chemical engineer. The max ceiling for this year is 1000 and already 259 invitations given. Also after the invitation how long would it take to get visa grant.Just an estimate.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


I believe you already got the answer of your question....why you are repeating again ?


----------



## myboat

alokexe said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> Finally I received the email i have been long waiting for today in my Inbox. I got the visa grant....Hurray I am so happy...
> 
> 
> 
> 189 261111 *(ICT Business Analyst)*, *IELTS: 8*, ACS Positive Outcome: *22/Nov/14*, EOI Submitted: *26/Nov/14*, Invited: *28/Nov/14*, Visa Lodgment: *09/Dec/14*, India PCC: *25/Feb/15*, UAE PCC: *25/Feb/15* Medicals: *25/Feb/15*, CO Allocation: *06/Feb/15* (GSM Adelaide Team), Grant: *03/Mar/15* lane::second:


Congrats and all the best with the rest of the journey


----------



## myboat

vishakbhat said:


> My visa lodged date is 31st Dec. I see a few applications have been granted visa from that fate and even few who have lodged later. But, no news on mine.
> 
> Tense moments from past few days.
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all.


I understand my friend, very tense I will say.. I applied for 190 and although not as early as yours, but when some who I lodge before started receiving their grant I became a bit restless. I have now conditioned my mind that it is three months, so while still within the 3 months let rejoice with those who have had and continue hoping and believing tomorrow will be our day...shalom


----------



## myboat

Maverick83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in bit of a situation. I received an invite to apply for 189 on 27-Feb. Therefore, I have time till 28-Apr-15 to lodge the application. A new born in April (most likely april end) would be additional family member in my application.
> My queries are:
> a. Should I lodge the application now or wait till newborn arrives?
> b. Form 160 says pregnant applicant can discuss options with department. How do we contact the department from India?
> c. Will it be enough to inform DIAC through Form 1022 change of circumstances when baby is born and then arrange relevant documents?
> d. How long will it take to get an indian passport for new born since police verification will not be required?
> 
> I would be grateful if anyone can guide me. Thanks!


As many of the expat have said, just lodge and make sure you don't front upload all your documents, particularly the police certificate or the medicals, until you add your wife and the baby. This is to avoid direct grants...shalom


----------



## Maverick83

iHope said:


> I just joined to the forum and found you have exact similar case to me. I LODGED the application for me and my wife in Feb 2015(last month) after receiving invitation on 13th Feb round despite the fact that my wife is pregnant and her due date falls in March 2015. I had similar queries like you but my agent told me to lodge an application as later on change of circumstances Form 1022 can be filled.
> May be we can contact each other to talk further on the case.


Thanks mate!
I have sent you a message on this forum. We can take it forward from there.


----------



## svscdr

Hi,

Could someone help answer to my below questions please?

1. I have uploaded 6 files wrongly in a different category. What should I be doing now to rectify this? Have anyone did the same earlier?
I should have the below in the Overseas Evidences, but had wrongly uploaded in here..
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Employment Contract
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Work Reference
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Payslip

2. Should the digitally signed version's of Form-16 be uploaded? The prob with this, is that it takes time to verify the signature when opened. So should the scanned versions of the form-16's be uploaded?

3. In which category should I upload the Form-16 and ITRV Tax return acknowledgment docs? Can this be within the below category?
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence - Tax documents?


----------



## Realhuman

svscdr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone help answer to my below questions please?
> 
> 1. I have uploaded 6 files wrongly in a different category. What should I be doing now to rectify this? Have anyone did the same earlier?
> I should have the below in the Overseas Evidences, but had wrongly uploaded in here..
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Employment Contract
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Work Reference
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Payslip
> 
> 2. Should the digitally signed version's of Form-16 be uploaded? The prob with this, is that it takes time to verify the signature when opened. So should the scanned versions of the form-16's be uploaded?
> 
> 3. In which category should I upload the Form-16 and ITRV Tax return acknowledgment docs? Can this be within the below category?
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence - Tax documents?


Hi,
My answer is as per below:
Ans 1: Upload all those documents under correct category. You dont need to worry, as long as you are not changing any documents...its fine...CO also has brain...they will workout...

Ans 2: You can remove the security of your form 16 or else take print and scan and upload....Dont worry about anything here...if CO ask you to give notarized document...explain them this situation....they will understand. 

Ans 3: Your selection for form-16 and ITRV Tax documents are correct....


I hope this helps...


----------



## Maverick83

myboat said:


> As many of the expat have said, just lodge and make sure you don't front upload all your documents, particularly the police certificate or the medicals, until you add your wife and the baby. This is to avoid direct grants...shalom


Thanks mate!

It makes sense to include new born later in the application since no documents would be issued till the birth. But I think i will have to include my wife in the application right now, even if I decide to upload PCC & Medicals later. Please let me know if my understanding is correct.


----------



## mandy2137

Hi, 

I have appointment, work exp, relieving plus reference letter of my old company, 10 payslips and bank statements, (for current, have all payslips, and other relevant docs) are these enough to submitting immi department?

Best


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

mandy2137 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have appointment, work exp, relieving plus reference letter of my old company, 10 payslips and bank statements, (for current, have all payslips, and other relevant docs) are these enough to submitting immi department?
> 
> Best


Form 16 tax returns will make the case stronger


----------



## AnanthProxy

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Form 16 tax returns will make the case stronger


I submitted only the reference letter from the employer which I have submitted to acs evaluation in letter head. Nothing other than that.


----------



## mandy2137

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Form 16 tax returns will make the case stronger


Thanks Pradeep, 

Are these mandatory? As my salary was low so I do not have any tax return, what about form 16, if I get it from my current employment?


----------



## mandy2137

AnanthProxy said:


> I submitted only the reference letter from the employer which I have submitted to acs evaluation in letter head. Nothing other than that.


Had you applied onshore or offshore? Did you submit payslips, bank statements or any other salary proof letter.?


----------



## AnanthProxy

mandy2137 said:


> Had you applied onshore or offshore? Did you submit payslips, bank statements or any other salary proof letter.?


Onshore and nothing other than that. Mind that I haven't got my grant yet. But if it was not enough will come to know this week or next week as I lodged my application on 13th Jan.


----------



## myboat

Maverick83 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> It makes sense to include new born later in the application since no documents would be issued till the birth. But I think i will have to include my wife in the application right now, even if I decide to upload PCC & Medicals later. Please let me know if my understanding is correct.


Yes you can include her but will have to do her medicals and upload it after given birth. It will also be free to include the baby born after you lodge the visa...shalom


----------



## svscdr

Thanks a lot for your suggestions! feeling good 



Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> My answer is as per below:
> Ans 1: Upload all those documents under correct category. You dont need to worry, as long as you are not changing any documents...its fine...CO also has brain...they will workout...
> 
> Ans 2: You can remove the security of your form 16 or else take print and scan and upload....Dont worry about anything here...if CO ask you to give notarized document...explain them this situation....they will understand.
> 
> Ans 3: Your selection for form-16 and ITRV Tax documents are correct....
> 
> 
> I hope this helps...


----------



## svscdr

But one more question!

Ans 1: *Upload all those documents under correct category. *You dont need to worry, as long as you are not changing any documents...its fine...CO also has brain...they will workout...

Does this mean that I should re-upload those 6 docs again in the correct category? Right now this is in Work Experience Australia, Evidence. So should I upload them again in Work Experience Oversease, Evidence? Else I leave the way as it is...?



Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> My answer is as per below:
> Ans 1: Upload all those documents under correct category. You dont need to worry, as long as you are not changing any documents...its fine...CO also has brain...they will workout...
> 
> Ans 2: You can remove the security of your form 16 or else take print and scan and upload....Dont worry about anything here...if CO ask you to give notarized document...explain them this situation....they will understand.
> 
> Ans 3: Your selection for form-16 and ITRV Tax documents are correct....
> 
> 
> I hope this helps...


----------



## Maverick83

myboat said:


> Yes you can include her but will have to do her medicals and upload it after given birth. It will also be free to include the baby born after you lodge the visa...shalom


Really? I was not aware of zero cost of addition for new born. I thought after submitting form 1022-change of circumstances, DIAC might ask to pay fee for new born.




Thanks!


----------



## asialanka

Hi

Just noticed a link called 

"Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant" 

in my immi account where all my uploaded documents are listed 

By the way, it was ppeared below the health clause which says;


Meeting the health requirement

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


Is this normal, or is there anything to be filled up there


----------



## JonDoe

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> Just noticed a link called
> 
> "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant"
> 
> in my immi account where all my uploaded documents are listed
> 
> By the way, it was ppeared below the health clause which says;
> 
> 
> Meeting the health requirement
> 
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.
> 
> 
> Is this normal, or is there anything to be filled up there


It seems like your medical reports are uploaded by the medical consultant who did your tests. As it says based on what the reports the CO will either just clear this factor or ask for further tests.


----------



## vram

Hi i am a bit confused. I have 65 points for the occupation chemical engineer. The ceiling is 1000 with 259 already invited. I am not sure what schedule 2 means. I know there is a difference between 1 and 2 but dont know it. Does it matter on the chances of getting an invitation?.Is there good chances to get invited my the end of June?Someone please help. Any replies is appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maverick83

vram said:


> Hi i am a bit confused. I have 65 points for the occupation chemical engineer. The ceiling is 1000 with 259 already invited. I am not sure what schedule 2 means. I know there is a difference between 1 and 2 but dont know it. Does it matter on the chances of getting an invitation?.Is there good chances to get invited my the end of June?Someone please help. Any replies is appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you are getting 65 points in EOI and have english test & skill assessment result ready, you will definitely get an invite to apply in next round. Are you planning to submit EOI in June?


----------



## From_BD_001

Hi,

Good day!
Can someone give me an idea about the current required time to finalize medical?

Thanks.


----------



## asialanka

From_BD_001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good day!
> Can someone give me an idea about the current required time to finalize medical?
> 
> Thanks.


Normally it's within one week from the date you get the medicals done


----------



## nicemathan

I know this query might have been asked repeatedly by many. However, just wanted to make sure all things are correct from my end.

Could you please confirm, am I good with the following documentations.* It will be really helpful.*

Submitted documents are:

*Primary Applicant:*

Passport (Current & Old) – Spouse name endorsed
Aadhaar Card (Current address)
PAN Card
PTE-A scorecard
ACS assessment result letter
Educational details – Degree; Course completion; Transfer Certificate; Provisional Certificate; Transcripts; Conduct Certificate; HSC & Matric Mark sheets.
Experience (Accepted only after July 2009)
Offer letter & ID Card
Work reference letter – SD as my company doesn’t provide for existing employees as per their HR policy
Pay slips - since Mid 2009
Form 16s - since 2008-09
ITRs - since 2008-09
Bank statement – since 2009
PF statement - Since 2009

*Secondary Applicant:*

Passport (Current & Old) - Spouse name endorsed 
Aadhaar Card – Current address spouse name added
Educational details – Degree; Course completion; Transfer Certificate; Provisional Certificate; Transcripts; Conduct Certificate; HSC & Matric Mark sheets.
Experience – Letter from HR in company letter head. (Note : I am not claiming spouse points)
Marriage Certificate
Function English proof – Yet to submit


*Secondary application (infant)*

Passport (Both parents name endorsed)
Birth Certificate

We need to do PCC for myself and spouse; Medical for all three of us.

Appreciate your time and thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## diprain

From_BD_001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good day!
> Can someone give me an idea about the current required time to finalize medical?
> 
> Thanks.


maximum 4-5 days. if you do your med from dr. wahab's clinic and if the report seems ok then they will upload the report at the next day. then it will be finalized within 3-4 days.


----------



## vram

Maverick83 said:


> If you are getting 65 points in EOI and have english test & skill assessment result ready, you will definitely get an invite to apply in next round. Are you planning to submit EOI in June?


The situation is like this. I have only 55 points now. Before 6 months i had 60 points. Last year i did the ielts and got 8.5[L], 9[R], 9 and 7.5[W]...This 7.5 made us loose an extra 10 points because if you get 8 or above in all you get extra 20 points . So we only got 10 points since we got over 7 in all. So that added upto 60 points. Now what happened is before 6 months i had a job change and the gap between the change was 4 months. It took 4 months to go from the old job to the new job. Because of this four months gap we loosing another 5 points because i have more than 10 years of experience but the rule says in the past ten years if you have at least 8 years overseas experience you get extra 5 points. We are missing that 8 year mark by 2 months. The rest two years we spent in Australia in which we got an extra 5 points but that doesnt count as overseas experience. Overall i have more 15 but it only counts in the last 10 years .Its really close and we already missed sooooo close in the ielts by 0.5 marks in writing. So i am going to redo the ielts and try getting 8 or above in all so i can get that extra 10 points and get 65 points.. So its a really critical situation.


Sorry for writing so long. We already submitted eoi with 55 points and we would upgrade it to 65 if i get above 8 in all for ielts and hopefully i get that writing over 8 this time . So just wanted to know the chances with 65 points. Thanks a lot for the help and support.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hasanab243

nicemathan said:


> I know this query might have been asked repeatedly by many. However, just wanted to make sure all things are correct from my end.
> 
> Could you please confirm, am I good with the following documentations. It will be really helpful.
> 
> Submitted documents are:
> 
> Primary Applicant:
> 
> Passport (Current & Old) – Spouse name endorsed
> Aadhaar Card (Current address)
> PAN Card
> PTE-A scorecard
> ACS assessment result letter
> Educational details – Degree; Course completion; Transfer Certificate; Provisional Certificate; Transcripts; Conduct Certificate; HSC & Matric Mark sheets.
> Experience (Accepted only after July 2009)
> Offer letter & ID Card
> Work reference letter – SD as my company doesn’t provide for existing employees as per their HR policy
> Pay slips - since Mid 2009
> Form 16s - since 2008-09
> ITRs - since 2008-09
> Bank statement – since 2009
> PF statement - Since 2009
> 
> Secondary Applicant:
> 
> Passport (Current & Old) - Spouse name endorsed
> Aadhaar Card – Current address spouse name added
> Educational details – Degree; Course completion; Transfer Certificate; Provisional Certificate; Transcripts; Conduct Certificate; HSC & Matric Mark sheets.
> Experience – Letter from HR in company letter head. (Note : I am not claiming spouse points)
> Marriage Certificate
> Function English proof – Yet to submit
> 
> Secondary application (infant)
> 
> Passport (Both parents name endorsed)
> Birth Certificate
> 
> We need to do PCC for myself and spouse; Medical for all three of us.
> 
> Appreciate your time and thanks in advance for your response.


These above documents are more than enough.
For secondry applicant educational documents, provisional documents, letter from company are not required Bro.

For secondry Applicant
Passport
Marriage certificate 
PCC
Medical
And English proficient proof( ielts 4.5 or bachelor degree certificate stating that the medium of course was english) 

That's it ..nothing else Bro


----------



## evangelist

hasanab243 said:


> These above documents are more than enough.
> For secondry applicant educational documents, provisional documents, letter from company are not required Bro.
> 
> For secondry Applicant
> Passport
> Marriage certificate
> PCC
> Medical
> And English proficient proof( ielts 4.5 or bachelor degree certificate stating that the medium of course was english)
> 
> That's it ..nothing else Bro


what proof is required for name change of spouse after marriage.
e.g. degree certificate has maiden name, passport has new name.

we did the gazette for name change. Is that sufficient?


----------



## hasanab243

evangelist said:


> what proof is required for name change of spouse after marriage.
> e.g. degree certificate has maiden name, passport has new name.
> 
> we did the gazette for name change. Is that sufficient?


I don't think so you need any proof. Your marriage certificate is enough.


----------



## mandy2137

hasanab243 said:


> I don't think so you need any proof. Your marriage certificate is enough.


hi Hasan,

is form 16 mandatory? As my salary was low so I do not have any tax return, what about form 16, if I get it from my current employment? I have appointment, work exp, relieving plus reference letter of my old company, 10 payslips and bank statements, (for current, have all payslips, and other relevant docs) are these enough to submitting immi department


----------



## hasanab243

mandy2137 said:


> hi Hasan,
> 
> is form 16 mandatory? As my salary was low so I do not have any tax return, what about form 16, if I get it from my current employment? I have appointment, work exp, relieving plus reference letter of my old company, 10 payslips and bank statements, (for current, have all payslips, and other relevant docs) are these enough to submitting immi department


I would say form 16 is very important and makes your case strong. If u can get form 16 from your employer it would be good otherwise you have enough documents to prove your employment. Some time it depends on case officer to case officer but if you can not get form 16 don't panic and go ahead with your available documents 

I hope it's clear 

Hasan


----------



## mandy2137

hasanab243 said:


> I would say form 16 is very important and makes your case strong. If u can get form 16 from your employer it would be good otherwise you have enough documents to prove your employment. Some time it depends on case officer to case officer but if you can not get form 16 don't panic and go ahead with your available documents
> 
> I hope it's clear
> 
> Hasan


Thanks Hasan,


----------



## amromalkawi

Hi All, 

I have been invited to lodge visa application for 189 . I asked my current employer to give me updated reference letter to attach it with the application . I was recently given new position of "Senior Java Developer" where as the old one was "Java Developer" . I applied to ACS before one year with the old position of "Java Developer" .... also in EOI I have mentioned that my current position is Java Developer. the problem now is that my current employer will give me a new reference letter that states that my current position is "Senior Java Developer" .. my question is would this cause me any problems with DIAC. thank you in advance. 

regards,


----------



## verender

When ANZSCO 242111(University Lecturer) category is going to open either in SOL or ESOL?


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks for your response mate.   

I have already uploaded these stuffs. So, now I won't be able to change anything. 

Hopefully, I get the functional english certificate from the college or university without much fuzz.

Any pointers on how to get it from Anna university Chennai as the college in which my wife studied has changed their name few years back.



hasanab243 said:


> These above documents are more than enough.
> For secondry applicant educational documents, provisional documents, letter from company are not required Bro.
> 
> For secondry Applicant
> Passport
> Marriage certificate
> PCC
> Medical
> And English proficient proof( ielts 4.5 or bachelor degree certificate stating that the medium of course was english)
> 
> That's it ..nothing else Bro


----------



## _shel

verender said:


> When ANZSCO 242111(University Lecturer) category is going to open either in SOL or ESOL?


 Probably never, Australia has many of its own university lecturers and thousands of international students taking the roles.


----------



## svscdr

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Form 16 tax returns will make the case stronger


Does this mean that both Form16s and ITRVs (tax return acknowledgement) need to be uploaded?


----------



## svscdr

I thing that I see missing here is the recent passport size photographs for all the applicants. 

And is it ITR1 or ITRV that you have submitted? How do you generate PF statments?



nicemathan said:


> I know this query might have been asked repeatedly by many. However, just wanted to make sure all things are correct from my end.
> 
> Could you please confirm, am I good with the following documentations.* It will be really helpful.*
> 
> Submitted documents are:
> 
> *Primary Applicant:*
> 
> Passport (Current & Old) – Spouse name endorsed
> Aadhaar Card (Current address)
> PAN Card
> PTE-A scorecard
> ACS assessment result letter
> Educational details – Degree; Course completion; Transfer Certificate; Provisional Certificate; Transcripts; Conduct Certificate; HSC & Matric Mark sheets.
> Experience (Accepted only after July 2009)
> Offer letter & ID Card
> Work reference letter – SD as my company doesn’t provide for existing employees as per their HR policy
> Pay slips - since Mid 2009
> Form 16s - since 2008-09
> ITRs - since 2008-09
> Bank statement – since 2009
> PF statement - Since 2009
> 
> *Secondary Applicant:*
> 
> Passport (Current & Old) - Spouse name endorsed
> Aadhaar Card – Current address spouse name added
> Educational details – Degree; Course completion; Transfer Certificate; Provisional Certificate; Transcripts; Conduct Certificate; HSC & Matric Mark sheets.
> Experience – Letter from HR in company letter head. (Note : I am not claiming spouse points)
> Marriage Certificate
> Function English proof – Yet to submit
> 
> 
> *Secondary application (infant)*
> 
> Passport (Both parents name endorsed)
> Birth Certificate
> 
> We need to do PCC for myself and spouse; Medical for all three of us.
> 
> Appreciate your time and thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## nicemathan

Ah good catch.

Infact, few weeks back we took the VISA size photo for three of us. But missed to upload. Thanks mate.

I uploaded whatever documents I can get my hands on related to ITR covering those years in an organized manner. Basically, IT returns acknowledgements and letters from Central IT processing team of Tax department.

PF statement in our company, we get it online.

It tells each month how much was our's and company's contributions for the service period.



svscdr said:


> I thing that I see missing here is the recent passport size photographs for all the applicants.
> 
> And is it ITR1 or ITRV that you have submitted? How do you generate PF statments?


----------



## HOPE21

Hi friends,

I have a query and this might not be the right forum but if some of you friends can guide me then it will be great.

I had already submitted my EOI but I'm confused about the questions asked about family in EOI;

a) Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?

I answered it as No since my parents and sibling are not dependent on me and they also have no plans to move abroad with me.

b) Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?

I answered it as No as I'm currently single. But I'm engaged and planing to get married in next few months. And in case marriage happens before visa grant then I will include my spouse also in the application.

My doubt is whether the answers given by me are correct ? secondly in case they are wrong & need correction, will editing the response in EOI will change EOI date of effect?

Please guide....


----------



## hasanab243

amromalkawi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been invited to lodge visa application for 189 . I asked my current employer to give me updated reference letter to attach it with the application . I was recently given new position of "Senior Java Developer" where as the old one was "Java Developer" . I applied to ACS before one year with the old position of "Java Developer" .... also in EOI I have mentioned that my current position is Java Developer. the problem now is that my current employer will give me a new reference letter that states that my current position is "Senior Java Developer" .. my question is would this cause me any problems with DIAC. thank you in advance.
> 
> regards,


Hey don't panic it will not effect your application or there is harm if you have assessed your work experience as a java developer throgh Acs.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Can anybody tell me which documents are required at the time of entry?


----------



## hasanab243

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Can anybody tell me which documents are required at the time of entry?


Passport and grant letter. Thats it


----------



## JonDoe

amromalkawi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been invited to lodge visa application for 189 . I asked my current employer to give me updated reference letter to attach it with the application . I was recently given new position of "Senior Java Developer" where as the old one was "Java Developer" . I applied to ACS before one year with the old position of "Java Developer" .... also in EOI I have mentioned that my current position is Java Developer. the problem now is that my current employer will give me a new reference letter that states that my current position is "Senior Java Developer" .. my question is would this cause me any problems with DIAC. thank you in advance.
> 
> regards,


To be on the safe side what you can do is in the initial paragraphs you can mention something like-

He has been working from [date]....... He was in the position of "Java Developer" from [date] to [date], and was promoted to "Senior Java Developer" from [date]

His roles and responsibilities during his duration of employment were 
>
>
>

This way you are indicating clearly that you have held the same roles and responsibilities. If possible keep the same/similar language in the reference letter you previously submitted when you previously got assessed from ACS. In case there is any questions asked you can also show that the roles and responsibilities have remained the same as what was assessed earlier.

I am not sure if not getting a reassessment for the past 1 year will work especially if you are claiming extra points for that. In case by adding the experience of past 1 year is increasing the points then I would think you may need to reapply to ACS (I think it is called a revision application). That assessment is done incrementally and based on your last assessment they add the new experience in that letter. I also believe this takes just a couple of weeks to get as most of the assessment/verification is already done by ACS.

Seniors please advice if it is necessary for a revision application to claim points of just the reference letter with same an extension period would suffice?


----------



## hasanab243

JonDoe said:


> To be on the safe side what you can do is in the initial paragraphs you can mention something like-
> 
> He has been working from [date]....... He was in the position of "Java Developer" from [date] to [date], and was promoted to "Senior Java Developer" from [date]
> 
> His roles and responsibilities during his duration of employment were
> >
> >
> >
> 
> This way you are indicating clearly that you have held the same roles and responsibilities. If possible keep the same/similar language in the reference letter you previously submitted when you previously got assessed from ACS. In case there is any questions asked you can also show that the roles and responsibilities have remained the same as what was assessed earlier.
> 
> I am not sure if not getting a reassessment for the past 1 year will work especially if you are claiming extra points for that. In case by adding the experience of past 1 year is increasing the points then I would think you may need to reapply to ACS (I think it is called a revision application). That assessment is done incrementally and based on your last assessment they add the new experience in that letter. I also believe this takes just a couple of weeks to get as most of the assessment/verification is already done by ACS.
> 
> Seniors please advice if it is necessary for a revision application to claim points of just the reference letter with same an extension period would suffice?


I am not agree with you if you have been working with same company you don't need to re assess your work exprience. Use the same reference letter which u used in your ACS, it will work trust me. You are not supposed to take revised reference letter from your company.


----------



## iHope

Maverick83 said:


> Thanks mate!
> I have sent you a message on this forum. We can take it forward from there.


The message seems to be deleted


----------



## amromalkawi

Thank u Hasan and Jandoe..... The new reference letter contain the same responsibilities as the old one but with the only difference of new pisition...I am going to attach both the new one and the old one of ACS ...


----------



## jango28

hasanab243 said:


> I am not agree with you if you have been working with same company you don't need to re assess your work exprience. Use the same reference letter which u used in your ACS, it will work trust me. You are not supposed to take revised reference letter from your company.


I second that...you need not obtain new ref letters from employers. The one you submitted for ACS skills assessment + payslips would do.


----------



## jango28

hasanab243 said:


> 23 Feb 2016 ..my medical date



Hey Hasan - so your IED is the later of your PCC and med dates? from your signature, your PCC was done on 30/31 Dec 2014 and Meds on 23 Feb 2015. Is it so?
Pls shed some light on it..


----------



## _shel

jango28 said:


> I second that...you need not obtain new ref letters from employers. The one you submitted for ACS skills assessment + payslips would do.


 You can do as you wish but I wouldnt advise people to do so considering a case officer can assume your work ended after the ACS assessment without bothering to come to applicants to request further information. That assumption would lead to rejection if you were relying on that work experience for points. 

There was only a case about 2 weeks ago relying on post ACS work experience that wad rejected and offshore applicants have no right of appeal.


----------



## piyush1132003

_shel said:


> You can do as you wish but I wouldnt advise people to do so considering a case officer can assume your work ended after the ACS assessment without bothering to come to applicants to request further information. That assumption would lead to rejection if you were relying on that work experience for points.
> 
> There was only a case about 2 weeks ago relying on post ACS work experience that wad rejected and offshore applicants have no right of appeal.


Yes...but there is a catch in that case, 
1. That guy has not submitted anything for post ACS experience for almost a year.
2. He also has shown new employer offer and payslip.

In most of the cases, if someone wants to show their exp post ACS, he should show or submit either tax deduction or payslip or fresh reference letter till date.

And in case if some is moving to another employer, then need to re access from ACS.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## hasanab243

jango28 said:


> Hey Hasan - so your IED is the later of your PCC and med dates? from your signature, your PCC was done on 30/31 Dec 2014 and Meds on 23 Feb 2015. Is it so?
> Pls shed some light on it..


Right


----------



## hasanab243

piyush1132003 said:


> Yes...but there is a catch in that case,
> 1. That guy has not submitted anything for post ACS experience for almost a year.
> 2. He also has shown new employer offer and payslip.
> 
> In most of the cases, if someone wants to show their exp post ACS, he should show or submit either tax deduction or payslip or fresh reference letter till date.
> 
> And in case if some is moving to another employer, then need to re access from ACS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Shell piyush is right I think it's been a long time you have been granted your visa. Now you shd sit and study hard about DIBP rules lol.


----------



## _shel

piyush1132003 said:


> Yes...but there is a catch in that case,
> 1. That guy has not submitted anything for post ACS experience for almost a year.
> 2. He also has shown new employer offer and payslip.
> 
> In most of the cases, if someone wants to show their exp post ACS, he should show or submit either tax deduction or payslip or fresh reference letter till date.
> 
> And in case if some is moving to another employer, then need to re access from ACS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


 Agree but you are at the whim of case officers, some of whom have years of experience and some not much. Some will contact you or use common sense others not so much and will sign the rejection letter as soon as they cant find evidence for something they feel should have been provided. 

I prefer to take the route of providing everything you can. Saves needing to rely on luck of getting a good and experienced case officer


----------



## _shel

hasanab243 said:


> Shell piyush is right I think it's been a long time you have been granted your visa. Now you shd sit and study hard about DIBP rules lol.


 You need to mind your manners. 

Think you will find the visa rules haven't changed in years. Main rules have been there since the 80s. I applied for my last visa 2 years ago and am in the middle of citizenship applications.


----------



## hasanab243

_shel said:


> Agree but you are at the whim of case officers, some of whom have years of experience and some not much. Some will contact you or use common sense others not so much and will sign the rejection letter as soon as they cant find evidence for something they feel should have been provided.
> 
> I prefer to take the route of providing everything you can. Saves needing to rely on luck of getting a good and experienced case officer


Shel take my case I had applied for ACS in March 2014 and got my positive assessment in may 2014 but I complated my 3 yrs as per ACS letter on 31 July and my ACS letter has been signed on 24 March 2014 and upload the same ACS LETTER which I had given to ACS. However i provided all layest payslips, latest promotion letter, increment letter, form 16, I did not have any prob and got my direct grant. I mean to say there is no harm if you are providing all necessary evidences of your work exp along with ACS Statutory Dec letter which u had submitted to ACS long time back.


----------



## _shel

hasanab243 said:


> Shel take my case I had applied for ACS in March 2014 and got my positive assessment in may 2014 but I complated my 3 yrs as per ACS letter on 31 July and my ACS letter has been signed on 24 March 2014 and upload the same ACS LETTER which I had given to ACS. However i provided all layest payslips, latest promotion letter, increment letter, form 16, I did not have any prob and got my direct grant. I mean to say there is no harm if you are providing all necessary evidences of your work exp along with ACS Statutory Dec letter which u had submitted to ACS long time back.



So that's somewhat different to what you told someone else to to do. Where you claimed you *ONLY* needed the old ACS reference. 

You are now saying you provided payslips, tax documents and other documents from your employer sent to you after that point. So you *DID *provide extra evidence


----------



## vram

Hi could someone please explain what schedule 2 means?I am a bit worried about it. I have 65 points for the occupation chemical engineer, which has a max ceiling of 1000 with 259 invitations already given. Schedule 2 is in the WA occupation list.

Thanks in advance


----------



## philip123

Maverick83 said:


> Really? I was not aware of zero cost of addition for new born. I thought after submitting form 1022-change of circumstances, DIAC might ask to pay fee for new born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Maverick83
He's right. there is no fee for the new born if added before the grant. 
My case is similar to yours. We're expecting our 2nd child in April'15 and had submitted form 1022 as well. But when the CO contacted us for the meds we wrote back to inform again about the pregnancy and requested that the Xray for my wife be waived until the birth of the baby as we wanted the baby to be included in the app. The CO agreed and we proceeded to have the meds done for me and my eldest child. My wife did her meds too with the exception of the Xray. 
Now once the baby arrives, he/she will have to undergo meds and my wife will have the Xray done. 
Your app will be put on hold until then. It will mean delay in the timeline as you will have to apply for birth cert and passport for the newborn for the HAP Id for meds to be generated but it will ensure that your whole family will be included in the app and is also very much cost effective.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Realhuman

svscdr said:


> But one more question!
> 
> Ans 1: *Upload all those documents under correct category. *You dont need to worry, as long as you are not changing any documents...its fine...CO also has brain...they will workout...
> 
> Does this mean that I should re-upload those 6 docs again in the correct category? Right now this is in Work Experience Australia, Evidence. So should I upload them again in Work Experience Oversease, Evidence? Else I leave the way as it is...?


Yes, re-upload under correct category.


----------



## Realhuman

vram said:


> Hi could someone please explain what schedule 2 means?I am a bit worried about it. I have 65 points for the occupation chemical engineer, which has a max ceiling of 1000 with 259 invitations already given. Schedule 2 is in the WA occupation list.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Vram, 
You are clubbing 189 and 190.....

For 189 visa ceiling is applicable as per Skilled Occupation List (SOL) and latest results are 259 out of 1000. 

For 190 visa ceiling is NOT applicable....and here when you are saying WA occupation list- Schedule 2 refer to 190...

If you are applying for Western Australia...DONT worry about ceiling....They will sponsor you till your occupation is showing "available" in their state occupation list..

I hope this is clear....


----------



## JonDoe

Hey do not see any grants updated in the tracker today. Has DAIC again put 189 on lower priority and focusing on other work today???


----------



## AnanthProxy

JonDoe said:


> Hey do not see any grants updated in the tracker today. Has DAIC again put 189 on lower priority and focusing on other work today???


Yup seen only one today for 4th Jan.


----------



## amromalkawi

Thank you all hasanab243, piyush ,shel for your feedback . I think I am going to attach the updated reference letter with the new position of "Senior Java Developer" in addition to the one that submitted before to ACS with the old position ,also the latest payslips and bank statements . I hope that CO will ask for more clarification if he needed something . beside I think that anyone should be able to understand that Senior Java Developer equal to Java Developer but with more roles . 

regards,


----------



## hasanab243

amromalkawi said:


> Thank you all hasanab243, piyush ,shel for your feedback . I think I am going to attach the updated reference letter with the new position of "Senior Java Developer" in addition to the one that submitted before to ACS with the old position ,also the latest payslips and bank statements . I hope that CO will ask for more clarification if he needed something . beside I think that anyone should be able to understand that Senior Java Developer equal to Java Developer but with more roles .
> 
> regards,


All the best bro.. go ahead


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> Ah good catch.
> 
> Infact, few weeks back we took the VISA size photo for three of us. But missed to upload. Thanks mate.
> 
> I uploaded whatever documents I can get my hands on related to ITR covering those years in an organized manner. Basically, IT returns acknowledgements and letters from Central IT processing team of Tax department.
> 
> PF statement in our company, we get it online.
> 
> It tells each month how much was our's and company's contributions for the service period.


Hi Mathan

Are u uploading form 80 as well or will wait for Co to ask for it?


----------



## svscdr

Need all your valuable suggestions please!!!



svscdr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone help answer to my below questions please?
> 
> 1. I have uploaded 6 files wrongly in a different category. What should I be doing now to rectify this? Have anyone did the same earlier?
> I should have the below in the Overseas Evidences, but had wrongly uploaded in here..
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Employment Contract
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Work Reference
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Payslip
> 
> 2. Should the digitally signed version's of Form-16 be uploaded? The prob with this, is that it takes time to verify the signature when opened. So should the scanned versions of the form-16's be uploaded?
> 
> 3. In which category should I upload the Form-16 and ITRV Tax return acknowledgment docs? Can this be within the below category?
> Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence - Tax documents?


----------



## Lord Raven

Thanks again Realhuman for your support. I got your point.

I have delayed the process of uploading documents to my ImmiAccount, since I was missing reference letter and salary certificate form my current employer, and bank statement. 

I have couple of questions:

1 - What forms do I need to fill and upload? What is form-80 that everyone is talking about here?

2 - Passport sized pictures, how do you label them? What is the procedure of uploading pictures. Also, how many do I upload for each applicant?

3 - Do you prefer that I front load everything? Including PCC and Medicals? I already got the PCCs for myself and wife. I generated the referral letters for medicals, I am a bit confused. I would want a direct grant, in best scenario.

Thanks!





Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> Answer as follows:
> 
> Break the documents? What do you mean by it?
> 
> Lets you have 1 pdf file which having 15 pages and in size its over 5MB. Than break this pdf file in two parts one with 10 pages and second with 5 pages...This way you can reduce the 5MB size of each document. Now when you upload this two files name them as as example Job1 Reference Letter Part1 and Job1 Reference Letter Part2. I hope this is clear. If you dont want to break the document, you can reduce the file size from internet.
> 
> And lastly, how do you know what Form to attach with something? Like you mentioned Form16 here in the below example.
> 
> Form16 we get in India from our employer at end of each financial year. This may not applicable in your country. Form 16 show our annual income, employer name n details and designation etc. details.
> 
> Let me know in case of any thing else.


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys, 

I lost my assessment letter in the post, Engineers Australia sent it via ordinary airmail without tracking. I contacted EA and following is their reply. 

What do you suggest, a duplicate copy of my assessment letter would work for submitting to DIBP? 

Why do I have to pay extra when the first letter did not get to me in the first place? 

What is a Statutory Declaration? Affidavit? How to do it in KSA? 

Can anyone having the same experience share his views? 

"Dear Applicant, 

Thanks for your email.Please note, the original assessment outcome letter is a legal document, embossed with the Engineers Australia logo symbol to demonstrate authenticity and to help minimise the possibility of fraud. Being a legal document, we try to ensure that there are not two originals in circulation. Consequently, where an original letter of recognition has gone astray, we require a Statutory Declaration or Affidavit (or your countries equivalent, if overseas) from the applicant before issuing a second original.
Apologies for the formalities but we are required by DIBP to take some steps to ensure against mischievous use of the original letter issued.
Please see the attachment for the admin fee. You have to pay for duplicate letter.

Regards"


----------



## viju_009

Hi Friends,

I have gone through an agent and he is not ready to share the immigration user id and password.

As many of you suggested in other posts, i have created an immi account and imported the application using trn no. I can see my status as in progress. My doubt, will this affect my visa processing. Will the co or the authorities get confused that there are two email id linked to this account. how ever when i open the immi page and i see a message that all communication for this applicant will be directed to****@gmail.com ( which is my agent id).

please let me know if i should delete the account?


----------



## Rubal1

viju_009 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have gone through an agent and he is not ready to share the immigration user id and password.
> 
> As many of you suggested in other posts, i have created an immi account and imported the application using trn no. I can see my status as in progress. My doubt, will this affect my visa processing. Will the co or the authorities get confused that there are two email id linked to this account. how ever when i open the immi page and i see a message that all communication for this applicant will be directed to****@gmail.com ( which is my agent id).
> 
> please let me know if i should delete the account?


No if you open your application you can see the primary email id or it is mentioned that all communication is forwarded to mail I'd(your agents mail id). You will get notification if there is any change in your application status.


----------



## vishakbhat

*Called up DIBP regarding application status*

Hi,

Would like to share my experience today.

Background:
I had submitted by visa application on Dec 18th, but I got acknowledgement on Dec 31st (after followup on technical issue of application not updating to required status). So, effective date is Dec 31, 2014.

I had seen few forum members who had submitted later than me, being contacted by CO's and/or granted visa. So, I got a bit antsy and thought to call DIBP, even though I had not been contacted and didn't know if either Adelaide or Brisbane team had picked up my case.

Today's experience:
I called Brisbane GSM processing center (listed in tracker sheet +61-731367000) at 11:30 AM AEST and got connected within 1 minute. I mentioned by TRN and told I had a few queries regarding documents I had uploaded for my wife. The lady on call clarified what I had uploaded was okay, but if CO can confirm only after assessing my case. *She mentioned that a CO has picked up my case, and would probably contact me sometime today or early next week (after Monday).* She asked me to wait for CO to contact, and to call back if I don't get a response by late next week (Thursday).

It felt good to know that someone has started processing my case, as I was worried considering my earlier experience in December (mentioned above).

Now, it is just a matter of waiting.

Few tips:
1. Adelaide processing center's number mentioned in tracker +61-1300364613 does not work (from India for sure). If other members know an alternate number, please share or add in tracker.
2. Even if you are not contacted by CO, you can still call and check with GSM processing center if you feel your case should have been picked up by now.

regards,
Vishak


----------



## JonDoe

Dont see any grants today on the tracker. Its is close to EOD today. Probably a lean day today


----------



## vishakbhat

Few other things I came to know when I called Brisbane GSM processing center today:

1. Form 47A is required only for dependent children over age of 18.
2. For proof of functional English proficiency (for partner or dependent), I had submitted degree certificate and course prospectus (downloaded from university website), which mentioned that medium of instruction is only in English. I had done this since the university (IGNOU) does not provide a letter mentioning medium of instruction to any student. While uploading the prospectus, I had mentioned in description to refer the particular section in document which mentions it. I was told that as long as the document clearly says that medium of instruction is English, it should be enough.

Hope this helps.

regards,
Vishak Bhat


----------



## vishakbhat

JonDoe said:


> Dont see any grants today on the tracker. Its is close to EOD today. Probably a lean day today


Friday is typically a lean day in the week. Also, Monday is a holiday in Adelaide. That may also be a cause.


----------



## nicemathan

No, I haven't uploaded form 80 yet. Will upload if they ask for it.



NMCHD said:


> Hi Mathan
> 
> Are u uploading form 80 as well or will wait for Co to ask for it?


----------



## gireeshoft

Hi Seniors.

My - Immi account says to COMPLETE CHARACTER ASSESSMENT FOR THIS APPLICANT (for myself and my wife)
Once followed the link, it takes to FORM 80. whereas I have already uploaded the FORM 80 and PCC and is visible in the received document list.

CO has asked for additional information (Form 1221) and the same was forwarded through email via agent. also confirmed about the email with DIBP over telephone.

There is some differences in the data between form 80 & form 1221
In Form 80: have you ever been known in other names? 
Ans: No
In form 1221: have you ever been known in other names? - Yes
1. GIREESH BABU BALA BHADRAN
2. BALA BHADRAN GIREESH BABU
4. B GIREESH BABU
5. GIREESH BABU B
6. GIREESH BABU BALABHADRAN
7. BALABHADRAN GIREESH BABU

these variations in names are reflected over my documents like PAN, Voter ID, Bank, Employment, Driving License etc.. and attached an affidavit in this regard along with Form 1221.

I unknowingly answered no in form 80

DO I need to upload Form 80 again ?????


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi,

Has anyone arranged a pickup with Engineers Australia (using any reliable courier service that allows tracking facility), if yes, kindly guide how to do it?

Thanks!


----------



## prashanth8101

viju_009 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have gone through an agent and he is not ready to share the immigration user id and password.
> 
> As many of you suggested in other posts, i have created an immi account and imported the application using trn no. I can see my status as in progress. My doubt, will this affect my visa processing. Will the co or the authorities get confused that there are two email id linked to this account. how ever when i open the immi page and i see a message that all communication for this applicant will be directed to****@gmail.com ( which is my agent id).
> 
> please let me know if i should delete the account?


Hi Viju_009,

If you dont mind could you explain in detail how did import your application to your immi account using the TRN number of EOI?. Will that effect your INVITATION or VISA GRANT process in any way?. Even I have submitted my application using a migration agent.Thanks for help.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## NMCHD

Hi Friends

Had a query..

On few of my documents my Father's name is mentioned in initials, while in others his full name his mentioned. To play safe, I have got an affidavit made for this, however on the affidavit "Sh." (as in Shree) has been added before his name. Should this be a problem, since "Mr." is recognized as a title all over the world, but "Sh." might not be. 

I know this is an over cautious approach, but still wanted to be sure before I upload.

Thanks..


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

viju_009 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have gone through an agent and he is not ready to share the immigration user id and password.
> 
> As many of you suggested in other posts, i have created an immi account and imported the application using trn no. I can see my status as in progress. My doubt, will this affect my visa processing. Will the co or the authorities get confused that there are two email id linked to this account. how ever when i open the immi page and i see a message that all communication for this applicant will be directed to****@gmail.com ( which is my agent id).
> 
> please let me know if i should delete the account?


Hey there, been through the same situation, it does not affect your application, the only thing is that, you will be able to get a notification via email when the status changes, you wont be able to receive the visa grant letter. Your agent wont even know about the duplicate account. If he is like mine he will ask you to pay the balance money as soon as you get a grant. In my case, she was so heartless she said i havent got the visa yet and asked me to pay the money asap, as if i was going to run away, anyways i pretended as if i didnt know about the grant, paid up and in the evening my agent calls to congratulate... you may even put up your email for correspondence, i didnt do that... all the best


----------



## viju_009

Pradeep Reddy said:


> Hey there, been through the same situation, it does not affect your application, the only thing is that, you will be able to get a notification via email when the status changes, you wont be able to receive the visa grant letter. Your agent wont even know about the duplicate account. If he is like mine he will ask you to pay the balance money as soon as you get a grant. In my case, she was so heartless she said i havent got the visa yet and asked me to pay the money asap, as if i was going to run away, anyways i pretended as if i didnt know about the grant, paid up and in the evening my agent calls to congratulate... you may even put up your email for correspondence, i didnt do that... all the best


Thanks a lot Pradeep that settles few nerves


----------



## Pradeep Reddy

viju_009 said:


> Thanks a lot Pradeep that settles few nerves


Trust me when I say i know exactly what it feels like.


----------



## BRam111

*Dependent's proof of english*

Hi All,

Need some clarification on dependent's proof of English. my wife completed all her education till Degree in English medium.

Her 10th and Inter certificate got the words "Medium: English" where as Degree certificate does not specify that. 

Is that good enough? 

The problem is we are currently in Sydney and we do not have any one to go to the place where she did Degree and get a certificate that their medium of teaching is in English. I am trying to avoid another $330 for IELTs.

Ram


----------



## Realhuman

Lord Raven said:


> Thanks again Realhuman for your support. I got your point.
> 
> I have delayed the process of uploading documents to my ImmiAccount, since I was missing reference letter and salary certificate form my current employer, and bank statement.
> 
> I have couple of questions:
> 
> 1 - What forms do I need to fill and upload? What is form-80 that everyone is talking about here?
> 
> 2 - Passport sized pictures, how do you label them? What is the procedure of uploading pictures. Also, how many do I upload for each applicant?
> 
> 3 - Do you prefer that I front load everything? Including PCC and Medicals? I already got the PCCs for myself and wife. I generated the referral letters for medicals, I am a bit confused. I would want a direct grant, in best scenario.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, 
Answer is as per below:

1 - What forms do I need to fill and upload? What is form-80 that everyone is talking about here?

Form 80 is captures all details. Google it and your will find this form, and will understand. 

2 - Passport sized pictures, how do you label them? What is the procedure of uploading pictures. Also, how many do I upload for each applicant?

First take passport sized photo, color scan or get the soft copy of photo from photographer, either you can upload the jpeg or pdf format and label it as example...Photograph Tom Hank....similar to other applicants......In drop down you will get option for photograph...

3 - Do you prefer that I front load everything? Including PCC and Medicals? I already got the PCCs for myself and wife. I generated the referral letters for medicals, I am a bit confused. I would want a direct grant, in best scenario


Yes, i prefer to upload everything upfront...PCC, Medicals, Form 80...every single document....so when CO gets allocated to your application.....he/she can directly give you GRANT.....

I hope this helps...


----------



## piyush1132003

I am in process of completing form 80 and few queries : 

1. Do i need to mention all gaps between education since childhood, employment and unemployment and reason as well, is it mandatory ? 

2. There is a limited rows available to enter our address or education for past 10 years and so, how to accomodate with entire information for past years then, where to fill all those info ? 

3. National identity : i mentioned no, as in india we don have ssn or similar kind of...not sure that should we provide any voter id, pan card or adhar card no. 

Any suggestion anyone ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## XINGSINGH

Please find answers below



piyush1132003 said:


> I am in process of completing form 80 and few queries :
> 
> 1. Do i need to mention all gaps between education since childhood, employment and unemployment and reason as well, is it mandatory ? Form 80 or 1221 not required till co ask for
> 
> 2. There is a limited rows available to enter our address or education for past 10 years and so, how to accomodate with entire information for past years then, where to fill all those info ? - refer answer to first point
> 
> 3. National identity : i mentioned no, as in india we don have ssn or similar kind of...not sure that should we provide any voter id, pan card or adhar card no. - Passport is fine for national identity
> 
> Any suggestion anyone ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## NMCHD

NMCHD said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Had a query..
> 
> On few of my documents my Father's name is mentioned in initials, while in others his full name his mentioned. To play safe, I have got an affidavit made for this, however on the affidavit "Sh." (as in Shree) has been added before his name. Should this be a problem, since "Mr." is recognized as a title all over the world, but "Sh." might not be.
> 
> I know this is an over cautious approach, but still wanted to be sure before I upload.
> 
> Thanks..


Hi Guys

Any inputs on this..


----------



## Bakkar

Jon, Could you provide details of tracker? how we can check that?

Thanks.


----------



## joan_lau

HI everyone 

I just submitted EOI ( visa 189) on 4th March but Im going back home on 25th march cause my visa is going to expired on 4th April which means I have no visa to stay in AUS afterward. Im wondering once they offer invitation to me, can I come back to aus? any bridging visa? also how long does it take to give me an invitation? 
thanks 

Joanne


----------



## Realhuman

BRam111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some clarification on dependent's proof of English. my wife completed all her education till Degree in English medium.
> 
> Her 10th and Inter certificate got the words "Medium: English" where as Degree certificate does not specify that.
> 
> Is that good enough?
> 
> The problem is we are currently in Sydney and we do not have any one to go to the place where she did Degree and get a certificate that their medium of teaching is in English. I am trying to avoid another $330 for IELTs.
> 
> Ram


Hi Ram,
They wont accept the 10th or intermediate school documents... unless its any one from below:

Completion of a degree, higher degree, diploma or trade certificate that required at least 2 years of study in English medium

Completion of all years of primary education and at least 3 years of secondary education in English medium; or

Completion of at least 5 years of secondary education in English medium; 

Without written letter from your wife's university they will not accept it.....Or if her bachelor degree certificate or transcript specified about the medium of instructions were English and duration of course, which will be useful. 

So at presently, if you have this document, than apply for visa and attach it...if later CO finds not acceptable and your wife can give PTE-A exam.

I suggest to take PTE-A test..which is easy, fast and cheaper in compare to IELTS....you will get the result within 1-2 days....

I hope this helps.


----------



## elamaran

NMCHD said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Had a query..
> 
> On few of my documents my Father's name is mentioned in initials, while in others his full name his mentioned. To play safe, I have got an affidavit made for this, however on the affidavit "Sh." (as in Shree) has been added before his name. Should this be a problem, since "Mr." is recognized as a title all over the world, but "Sh." might not be.
> 
> I know this is an over cautious approach, but still wanted to be sure before I upload.
> 
> Thanks..


I hope Affidavit is not required in this case. Provide that only if the CO asks clarification.

My education and experience documents contains only initials.
While my Passport, PAN card will have full name.
Some other documents have initial and also a father name field.
I didn't had any issue because of this.


----------



## Realhuman

*Need Help*

Hi, 
My niece is going to complete the Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Engineering, which is full time 4 year course. Which ANZSCO code and assessing authority she should contact ?

Also for positive skill assessment, work experience is MUST ? She don't have any work experience, fresh graduate. 

Please help.


----------



## idreamofoz

Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> My niece is going to complete the Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Engineering, which is full time 4 year course. Which ANZSCO code and assessing authority she should contact ?
> 
> Also for positive skill assessment, work experience is MUST ? She don't have any work experience, fresh graduate.
> 
> Please help.


She would need at least 2 yr post grad experience to get a positive assessment from ACS. Min requirement can shoot up to 4 yrs depending on the job that she chooses to do.


----------



## NMCHD

elamaran said:


> I hope Affidavit is not required in this case. Provide that only if the CO asks clarification.
> 
> My education and experience documents contains only initials.
> While my Passport, PAN card will have full name.
> Some other documents have initial and also a father name field.
> I didn't had any issue because of this.


Thanks Elamaran..


----------



## Realhuman

idreamofoz said:


> She would need at least 2 yr post grad experience to get a positive assessment from ACS. Min requirement can shoot up to 4 yrs depending on the job that she chooses to do.


Thanks for reply. It means without work experience, she cant get positive assessment from ACS...right ?


----------



## idreamofoz

Realhuman said:


> Thanks for reply. It means without work experience, she cant get positive assessment from ACS...right ?


Yep. That's what I meant.


----------



## JonDoe

idreamofoz said:


> Yep. That's what I meant.


Hi,
It is also a good idea to write or call ACS

Email [email protected]
Phone +61 (0)2 9299 3666

this will give you full and accurate information.


----------



## scorpio_79

Not sure if this question has been asked before: With Form 80 already uploaded upfront, do any of yyou reckon we would be asked for Form 1221


----------



## idreamofoz

scorpio_79 said:


> Not sure if this question has been asked before: With Form 80 already uploaded upfront, do any of yyou reckon we would be asked for Form 1221


We would assume NO coz I have personally never seen anyone being asked for 1221 with form 80 frontloaded. This being said; you never know. A couple of weeks back someone stated that there have been instances where CO asked for 80 and 1221 both for primary applicant.


----------



## scorpio_79

idreamofoz said:


> We would assume NO coz I have personally never seen anyone being asked for 1221 with form 80 frontloaded. This being said; you never know. A couple of weeks back someone stated that there have been instances where CO asked for 80 and 1221 both for primary applicant.


Thanks


----------



## jollyjoe

*Hi all*

I've completed my Bachelor degree from India and Masters degree from UK. Below is the details of my Education.

Education Qualification Duration Country
Diploma in Computer Science 2001-2005	India
Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science	2005-2008	India
Masters in Business Information Technology	2009-2010	UK

I've couple of questions and I hope it won't take much of your precious time.
If I apply for the ACS assessment, will they consider: my Bachelor degree or the Masters Degree?
If they consider my Bachelor's degree, will my relevant experience for 2008-2009 be considered?
Finally, after completing my Masters in Business IT, my experience is related to my Masters degree, will it be considered or not?

Looking forward to hearing from you ASAP?

Many thanks in advance,


----------



## Lord Raven

Dear Realhuman, 

Form 80 is 18 pages document. Is it mandatory? Or a CO requests it and then you're obliged to upload it? It will take me forever to fill this form. 

By labeling a photograph, does it mean to rename the file name of JPEG/PDF? 

Lastly, are there any guidelines to fill form 80? And are there any other mandatory forms to be attached with the application? 

Thanks in advance! 




Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> Answer is as per below:
> 
> 1 - What forms do I need to fill and upload? What is form-80 that everyone is talking about here?
> 
> Form 80 is captures all details. Google it and your will find this form, and will understand.
> 
> 2 - Passport sized pictures, how do you label them? What is the procedure of uploading pictures. Also, how many do I upload for each applicant?
> 
> First take passport sized photo, color scan or get the soft copy of photo from photographer, either you can upload the jpeg or pdf format and label it as example...Photograph Tom Hank....similar to other applicants......In drop down you will get option for photograph...
> 
> 3 - Do you prefer that I front load everything? Including PCC and Medicals? I already got the PCCs for myself and wife. I generated the referral letters for medicals, I am a bit confused. I would want a direct grant, in best scenario
> 
> Yes, i prefer to upload everything upfront...PCC, Medicals, Form 80...every single document....so when CO gets allocated to your application.....he/she can directly give you GRANT.....
> 
> I hope this helps...


----------



## subh

Hi everyone .. I received my golden mail today by grace of Shri shirdi sai baba .. Veryyyyyyyyyyyy happy today . It's been granted on Friday but my agent sent an email today ..


----------



## hasanab243

subh said:


> Hi everyone .. I received my golden mail today by grace of Shri shirdi sai baba .. Veryyyyyyyyyyyy happy today . It's been granted on Friday but my agent sent an email today ..


Congrats Bro


----------



## scorpio_79

subh said:


> Hi everyone .. I received my golden mail today by grace of Shri shirdi sai baba .. Veryyyyyyyyyyyy happy today . It's been granted on Friday but my agent sent an email today ..


Congrats


----------



## deepeshneo007

Hi Everyone,

The purpose of this post is to connect with folks moving to Sydney in May 2015. We all know that search for accommodation and job hunt in a new country can be overwhelming.

I am particularly interested in booking accommodating using airbnb.com from India only so that i don't have to worry about finding a place to live for the initial settling down period. Airbnb is very trusted and i have shortlisted accommodation in the range of $300/week inside Sydney CBD area.

However, this amount can easily be further reduced (close to half) if i can find someone to share the flat/room with. We all know how expensive Sydney is and every penny saved is money earned. 

Apart from accommodation, connecting with folks new to the country will be very useful to have some sense of support in the Australia. So, yea Please drop me a PM or reply to the post if you wanna join this endeavour.

My home city is Delhi/NCR.

Thanks,
Deepesh


----------



## subh

19th dec 2014 
Sub class 190


----------



## XINGSINGH

subh said:


> Hi everyone .. I received my golden mail today by grace of Shri shirdi sai baba .. Veryyyyyyyyyyyy happy today . It's been granted on Friday but my agent sent an email today ..


Congrats


----------



## NMCHD

Hi Friends

Can we upload multiple files under the same category while uploading docs in ImmiAccount. Eg. Form 16 for different years under the head Tax documents.

Also, will passport suffice for age proof, since I do not have a birth certificate.

Thanks..


----------



## BRam111

Yes and Yes.

Ram



NMCHD said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Can we upload multiple files under the same category while uploading docs in ImmiAccount. Eg. Form 16 for different years under the head Tax documents.
> 
> Also, will passport suffice for age proof, since I do not have a birth certificate.
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## sivakumar s s

Naysa said:


> Hi Every one,
> 
> I got my Grant :second: Thank you so much for your advice and support. I wish every one best wishes.....


Belated Wishes for the Golden Grant Naysa
Won the golden :first:
:cheer2:



Mates,

I am back with a bang.... Started my Journey from Chennai on 3rd March and landed in Adelaide on 5th March.

Past 2 weeks very hectic with pre and post landing activities.....
:cheer2:



shiksu said:


> Hi All
> 
> Uploaded my final documents on 23rd Feb and got my 190 visa granted yesterday on 26th Feb.
> 
> Amazed with their speed.
> 
> Thank you all for your good advice throughout the process.
> 
> Sumit



Belated Wishes for the Golden Grant Sumit
Won the golden :first:
:cheer2:



Deep439 said:


> After a long week full of tension and irresistable wait i have been granted my 189 visa directly with the blessings of god and guidance of all my fndz here.
> Thanks everyone here and best of luck for the future.
> Jai Mata Di.





Great Deep nice to hear, bit late is seeing this good moments
Belated Wishes for the Golden Grant
Won the golden :first:
:cheer2:



gireeshoft said:


> Thank u Bret & Siva..
> 
> Contacted DIBP today 4.00 IST, When I introduced myself, my purpose of call and asked for CO, instead of transferring the call, the lady (I don't remember her name) answered my call, after checking told me they have received the mail and attachments and your case is under process, will let you know about the out come / further requirements and is usual about immiaccout display status updation.. takes some time... etc. I didn't insisted for talking to my CO..


Wish u a speedy grant gireesh....



Siriish said:


> I got my grant this morning... hearty thanks to this truly awesome forum and network of people..



Belated Wishes for the Golden Grant Siriish
Won the golden :first:
:cheer2:



urbanm said:


> Dears,
> I've been a mere reader here - although pretty active in the ominous 261111-261112 thread  - but this is to inform you that I've received my grant this morning. Currently, I am feeling excited and agitated at the same time, I did not expect this!
> Regards!
> m.
> :bolt: lane:


Belated Wishes for the Golden Grant urbanm
Won the golden :first:
:cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear krish,

To find good answer, Try to be more precise and point. No good one read this whole essay......

When i type something to reply =>

The text that you have entered is too long (10148 characters). Please shorten it to 10000 characters long.



krishnwinnie said:


> Greetings,
> I am planning to apply under the skilled worker category for Australia this year & needed your assistance in identification of the current code, so that proceed with minvolved throughout the Project Life Cycle including Project Estimation
> • Creation & maintenance of Project Management Plan, Project Management Work Book, Microsoft Project Plan, Causal Analysis Report, Traceability Matrix & ail other quality related processes & documents
> • Creation & maintenance of Health Sheet, Project Management Workbook, Causal Analysis Report, Defect Management System, Traceability Matrix & all other quality related processes & documents
> • Conducting periodic reviews of Deliverables for each life cycle phase
> • Developing & implementing policies & procedures throughout the development life cycle to maximize the efficiency, effectiveness & overall quality of software products
> • Project Quality Audits to ensure compliance to CMMI & ISO 9001:2008 st&ards Independent third party auditor for other as by Lead to assess quality assurance of deliverables, software products & information systems.
> 
> During her employment with our company the c&idate obtained experience & expertise in the following areas-
> 
> • Interfacing with customers to identify & document requirements, analyzing requirements, & creating design solutions
> • Coding & Unit Testing of applications & Software Systems
> • System & Integration Testing of applications
> • Languages – C++, VC++, eVC++
> • Tools – QA tool, Project Management Work Book, Defect Management System, Traceability Matrix
> • Review & Audit of Quality Assurance Practices, Customer Deliverables & Information Systems.
> • Completed the Internal Project Quality Analyst training
> 
> Request you to please suggest what should be the optimum code based on job experience & roles & responsibilities letters issued by the organizations. I would be really obliged & thankful.
> 
> Regards,
> Winnie


----------



## sivakumar s s

hasanab243 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am very happy to share this, i got my GOLDEN MAIL today at 10:20 AM indian time, I have been active member of this forum and would like to thanks each and every member of this member who helped in my visa process without hiring any agent.
> 
> yeah got my visa grant .....Happy happy happy yes i am very happy today..see my signature for my visa time line.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Hasan




Many many hearty congratulations hasan
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Pradeep Reddy said:


> It gives me immense pleasure to announce that by the grace of God and the prayers and support of all my dear friends and family i have received the golden mail this morning at 3:20am IST. Thank you everyone for your help and support.


Many many hearty congratulations Pradeep
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

I was also in the same situation like yours. Father's names used as initials in few documents. Submitted a SD for it. Better to use Mr. than Sh.


Like another member said we could wait till CO asks for it. But why take a chance at this point of time. So, I submitted it already.



NMCHD said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any inputs on this..


----------



## nicemathan

Yes, you can upload multiple files under same category.

For form 16s and ITR and pay slips, I used something like Part-I and part-II while naming the files.

Yes, passport & school marksheets can be used as birth certificates for applicants from India, if DoB is before 1987/89 (if I am not wrong)



NMCHD said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Can we upload multiple files under the same category while uploading docs in ImmiAccount. Eg. Form 16 for different years under the head Tax documents.
> 
> Also, will passport suffice for age proof, since I do not have a birth certificate.
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## nicemathan

Answered below. 

Please go through the ACS processing thread. 

We have different threads for people in specific stage in the processing.





jollyjoe said:


> I've completed my Bachelor degree from India and Masters degree from UK. Below is the details of my Education.
> 
> Education Qualification Duration Country
> Diploma in Computer Science 2001-2005	India
> Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Science	2005-2008	India
> Masters in Business Information Technology	2009-2010	UK
> 
> I've couple of questions and I hope it won't take much of your precious time.
> If I apply for the ACS assessment, will they consider: my Bachelor degree or the Masters Degree? *Will consider your highest educational qualification*
> If they consider my Bachelor's degree, will my relevant experience for 2008-2009 be considered? *It all depends on under what job code you are applying and whether it is relevant to your R&R or not. Also if you show your masters your experience will be considered post masters only*
> Finally, after completing my Masters in Business IT, my experience is related to my Masters degree, will it be considered or not? *if it is related to the applied job code yes it will be considered. However, few years of your relevant experience will be removed. ACS tends to remove 2 years out of the considered relevant experience.*
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you ASAP?
> 
> Many thanks in advance,


----------



## sivakumar s s

Many many hearty congratulations alok
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:




alokexe said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> Finally I received the email i have been long waiting for today in my Inbox. I got the visa grant....Hurray I am so happy...
> 
> 
> 
> 189 261111 *(ICT Business Analyst)*, *IELTS: 8*, ACS Positive Outcome: *22/Nov/14*, EOI Submitted: *26/Nov/14*, Invited: *28/Nov/14*, Visa Lodgment: *09/Dec/14*, India PCC: *25/Feb/15*, UAE PCC: *25/Feb/15* Medicals: *25/Feb/15*, CO Allocation: *06/Feb/15* (GSM Adelaide Team), Grant: *03/Mar/15* lane::second:


----------



## NMCHD

BRam111 said:


> Yes and Yes.
> 
> Ram


Thanks BRam


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> Yes, you can upload multiple files under same category.
> 
> For form 16s and ITR and pay slips, I used something like Part-I and part-II while naming the files.
> 
> Yes, passport & school marksheets can be used as birth certificates for applicants from India, if DoB is before 1987/89 (if I am not wrong)


Thanks Manthan..


----------



## sivakumar s s

apatel5917 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can we go to New Zealand instead of Australia once PR is granted to make the first IED ? or it has to be Australia ?
> 
> Regards,



Dear Patel,

For validation you need to get Immigration stamp or e-stamp from Australian airport or seaport......


If you wish to go to newzealand even on the same day of validating your visa is OZ you can proceed to NZL.


But remind, to get Citizenship of OZ 4 years stay is needed.


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> Yes, you can upload multiple files under same category.
> 
> For form 16s and ITR and pay slips, I used something like Part-I and part-II while naming the files.
> 
> Yes, passport & school marksheets can be used as birth certificates for applicants from India, if DoB is before 1987/89 (if I am not wrong)


Hi Manthan

Another query..

In a situation where one document is required under multiple heads, did u upload the document multiple times, eg. Passport required under travel document and age proof.

Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

Zahra Nasreen said:


> Can anybody tell me which documents are required at the time of entry?


In your country: 

1. Valid Passport 

2. Ticket

3. Valid VISA


In OZ:
1. Valid passport alone....... * For immigration*

Ur visa is mapped with your passport, so no visa copy required at OZ airport, but before starting journey, do verify all your details in VEVO.

Below two will be provided by airlines itself, we need fill it and submit it for *Quarantine and customs*
2. Passenger Card
3. Ebola awareness slip


My advice, before starting


----------



## XINGSINGH

sivakumar s s said:


> In your country:
> 
> 1. Valid Passport
> 
> 2. Ticket
> 
> 3. Valid VISA
> 
> In OZ:
> 1. Valid passport alone....... For immigration
> 
> Ur visa is mapped with your passport, so no visa copy required at OZ airport, but before starting journey, do verify all your details in VEVO.
> 
> Below two will be provided by airlines itself, we need fill it and submit it for Quarantine and customs
> 2. Passenger Card
> 3. Ebola awareness slip
> 
> My advice, before starting


Welcome back savoiur

What is ebola card


----------



## sivakumar s s

NMCHD said:


> Hi Mathan
> 
> Are u uploading form 80 as well or will wait for Co to ask for it?


If you need Direct grant fill FORM 80 asap........

else....


----------



## sivakumar s s

+61-731367000 applicable for both adelaide & brisbane teams



vishakbhat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to share my experience today.
> 
> Background:
> I had submitted by visa application on Dec 18th, but I got acknowledgement on Dec 31st (after followup on technical issue of application not updating to required status). So, effective date is Dec 31, 2014.
> 
> I had seen few forum members who had submitted later than me, being contacted by CO's and/or granted visa. So, I got a bit antsy and thought to call DIBP, even though I had not been contacted and didn't know if either Adelaide or Brisbane team had picked up my case.
> 
> Today's experience:
> I called Brisbane GSM processing center (listed in tracker sheet +61-731367000) at 11:30 AM AEST and got connected within 1 minute. I mentioned by TRN and told I had a few queries regarding documents I had uploaded for my wife. The lady on call clarified what I had uploaded was okay, but if CO can confirm only after assessing my case. *She mentioned that a CO has picked up my case, and would probably contact me sometime today or early next week (after Monday).* She asked me to wait for CO to contact, and to call back if I don't get a response by late next week (Thursday).
> 
> It felt good to know that someone has started processing my case, as I was worried considering my earlier experience in December (mentioned above).
> 
> Now, it is just a matter of waiting.
> 
> Few tips:
> 1. Adelaide processing center's number mentioned in tracker +61-1300364613 does not work (from India for sure). If other members know an alternate number, please share or add in tracker.
> 2. Even if you are not contacted by CO, you can still call and check with GSM processing center if you feel your case should have been picked up by now.
> 
> regards,
> Vishak


----------



## jannayaksingh

Hi All,
I submitted my eoi for vic ss with 65 points on 22 feb 2015 and then application fir state nomination on 06 march 2015 . How long will I have to wait before I get to hear from the authorities?


----------



## sivakumar s s

Dear Gireesh,

Pls recall our personal call, 

Generally Form 1221 is not required only form 80 is enough.

Since you there is a mismatch is form 80, CO has asked for form 1221.

So be cool and patient. No issue at all. If CO ask then can send the corrected form 80(If needed only).

All the best
Wishing you a speedy grant and see u soon in Adelaide



gireeshoft said:


> Hi Seniors.
> 
> My - Immi account says to COMPLETE CHARACTER ASSESSMENT FOR THIS APPLICANT (for myself and my wife)
> Once followed the link, it takes to FORM 80. whereas I have already uploaded the FORM 80 and PCC and is visible in the received document list.
> 
> CO has asked for additional information (Form 1221) and the same was forwarded through email via agent. also confirmed about the email with DIBP over telephone.
> 
> There is some differences in the data between form 80 & form 1221
> In Form 80: have you ever been known in other names?
> Ans: No
> In form 1221: have you ever been known in other names? - Yes
> 1. GIREESH BABU BALA BHADRAN
> 2. BALA BHADRAN GIREESH BABU
> 4. B GIREESH BABU
> 5. GIREESH BABU B
> 6. GIREESH BABU BALABHADRAN
> 7. BALABHADRAN GIREESH BABU
> 
> these variations in names are reflected over my documents like PAN, Voter ID, Bank, Employment, Driving License etc.. and attached an affidavit in this regard along with Form 1221.
> 
> I unknowingly answered no in form 80
> 
> DO I need to upload Form 80 again ?????


----------



## sivakumar s s

subh said:


> Hi everyone .. I received my golden mail today by grace of Shri shirdi sai baba .. Veryyyyyyyyyyyy happy today . It's been granted on Friday but my agent sent an email today ..


Many many hearty congratulations subh
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

NMCHD said:


> Hi Manthan
> 
> Another query..
> 
> In a situation where one document is required under multiple heads, did u upload the document multiple times, eg. Passport required under travel document and age proof.
> 
> Thanks


Well we can do that.....

For example:

Passport

Under 1. travel document 2.photo identity 3. Age proof 4. National document and so on....


----------



## sivakumar s s

jannayaksingh said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted my eoi for vic ss with 65 points on 22 feb 2015 and then application fir state nomination on 06 march 2015 . How long will I have to wait before I get to hear from the authorities?


Mate dont rely on VIC state....

Hope u should be lucky to get SS but

My suggestion is to opt for 189 if it is in the list (SOL)

Else check out for other STATES too....


----------



## sivakumar s s

XINGSINGH said:


> Welcome back savoiur
> 
> What is ebola card


It is newly introduced to bring awareness and quarantine a person, if he or she visits AFRICA and SOUTH AMERICA in recent times.

Medical team will attend them, In my flight one couple has been held up sometime for medical check up...

It is a form, we need to fill it and submit it to them.

Cool nothing wrong.... Normal medical routine.

No scare about H1N1 influeza virus........... No form for this....


----------



## ravsingh

Hi siva howz adelaide..hows ur experience


----------



## nicemathan

Just an FYI my name is Mathan  

Yes, I did the same. Uploaded passport under two categories for travel document and age proof.



NMCHD said:


> Hi Manthan
> 
> Another query..
> 
> In a situation where one document is required under multiple heads, did u upload the document multiple times, eg. Passport required under travel document and age proof.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## BretSavage

subh said:


> Hi everyone .. I received my golden mail today by grace of Shri shirdi sai baba .. Veryyyyyyyyyyyy happy today . It's been granted on Friday but my agent sent an email today ..


Congrtz Subh & All the best..


----------



## NMCHD

sivakumar s s said:


> If you need Direct grant fill FORM 80 asap........
> 
> else....


Thanks Siva..will upload asap


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> Just an FYI my name is Mathan
> 
> Yes, I did the same. Uploaded passport under two categories for travel document and age proof.


Sorry for the typo with the name..

Is there a character limit in the description field for documents.


----------



## evangelist

hasanab243 said:


> I don't think so you need any proof. Your marriage certificate is enough.


Thanks. It is quite surprising that no proof is required for name change after marriage- or maybe they just dont care for additional applicants?


----------



## hasanab243

evangelist said:


> Thanks. It is quite surprising that no proof is required for name change after marriage- or maybe they just dont care for additional applicants?


Bro it's quite obvious when gal gets marriage name would be change. Bro if you want to submit you can there is no hard and fix rule.


----------



## viju_009

New week and new hope.....guys pls update ur trackers and signature


----------



## expat.ict

sivakumar s s said:


> It is newly introduced to bring awareness and quarantine a person, if he or she visits AFRICA and SOUTH AMERICA in recent times.
> 
> Medical team will attend them, In my flight one couple has been held up sometime for medical check up...
> 
> It is a form, we need to fill it and submit it to them.
> 
> Cool nothing wrong.... Normal medical routine.
> 
> No scare about H1N1 influeza virus........... No form for this....


Good to see you in action again


----------



## JonDoe

evangelist said:


> Thanks. It is quite surprising that no proof is required for name change after marriage- or maybe they just dont care for additional applicants?


In most cultures the woman adopts the surname of the husband after marriage. As this is a widely used cultural norm a lot of countries and systems do not require any additional proof for this except that the woman is married to the man with that sur name.


----------



## Realhuman

Lord Raven said:


> Dear Realhuman,
> 
> Form 80 is 18 pages document. Is it mandatory? Or a CO requests it and then you're obliged to upload it? It will take me forever to fill this form.
> 
> By labeling a photograph, does it mean to rename the file name of JPEG/PDF?
> 
> Lastly, are there any guidelines to fill form 80? And are there any other mandatory forms to be attached with the application?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, 
Answer is as per below:
Form 80 is 18 pages document. Is it mandatory? Or a CO requests it and then you're obliged to upload it? It will take me forever to fill this form. :

Form 80 is not mandatory, but in 99% cases CO ask you to submit. Either you wait till he/she ask or get filled and upload now in order to reduce delay. 

By labeling a photograph, does it mean to rename the file name of JPEG/PDF? 

Yes

Lastly, are there any guidelines to fill form 80? And are there any other mandatory forms to be attached with the application? 

No much guidelines....each questions have some description which help to understand the questions and answer them. As per my knowledge there is NO other mandatory forms. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Hrishi66

*189*

Hello Team,

I have logged my Visa on 18th Dec 2014, and front loaded all the docs, i have to change mine and my wife's passport as it was handwritten, and so even uploaded form 929 is well, last week wrote email to DIBP, and they replied back stating CO is reviewing your case, doing routine check, still no news at alll...

DO i also need to upload form 80?

Regards,
Hrishi


----------



## asialanka

Hrishi66 said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I have logged my Visa on 18th Dec 2014, and front loaded all the docs, i have to change mine and my wife's passport as it was handwritten, and so even uploaded form 929 is well, last week wrote email to DIBP, and they replied back stating CO is reviewing your case, doing routine check, still no news at alll...
> 
> DO i also need to upload form 80?
> 
> Regards,
> Hrishi


Better b ready with Form 80 as well

Frontloading it (for each of you) would save time in case if CO needed it


----------



## NMCHD

Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> Answer is as per below:
> Form 80 is 18 pages document. Is it mandatory? Or a CO requests it and then you're obliged to upload it? It will take me forever to fill this form. :
> 
> Form 80 is not mandatory, but in 99% cases CO ask you to submit. Either you wait till he/she ask or get filled and upload now in order to reduce delay.
> 
> By labeling a photograph, does it mean to rename the file name of JPEG/PDF?
> 
> Yes
> 
> Lastly, are there any guidelines to fill form 80? And are there any other mandatory forms to be attached with the application?
> 
> No much guidelines....each questions have some description which help to understand the questions and answer them. As per my knowledge there is NO other mandatory forms.
> 
> I hope this helps.


I guess labelling a photograph would mean to have names of the applicants appearing as labels on the bottom edge of the photograph. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## asialanka

Hrishi66 said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I have logged my Visa on 18th Dec 2014, and front loaded all the docs, i have to change mine and my wife's passport as it was handwritten, and so even uploaded form 929 is well, last week wrote email to DIBP, and they replied back stating CO is reviewing your case, doing routine check, still no news at alll...
> 
> DO i also need to upload form 80?
> 
> Regards,
> Hrishi


Please also share your details (or create a signature) and update the tracker


----------



## Realhuman

NMCHD said:


> I guess labelling a photograph would mean to have names of the applicants appearing as labels on the bottom edge of the photograph. Correct me if I am wrong.


You dont need to add name on bottom edge of the photograph. All you need to do is while uploading the photograph, make sure that you put correct file name e.g Photograph of Tom Hanks.....

Also we are uploading this photograph under each applicants document section, so CO will also understand.


----------



## JonDoe

Hi,
I dont see any grants even today on the tracker. None on Friday too. Any idea if there is some reason for the sluggish days?


----------



## gullu

JonDoe said:


> Hi,
> I dont see any grants even today on the tracker. None on Friday too. Any idea if there is some reason for the sluggish days?


Today they have Public holiday.


----------



## nicemathan

I think so. 

There will be limit, but I was able to name the files within whatever limit was there



NMCHD said:


> Sorry for the typo with the name..
> 
> Is there a character limit in the description field for documents.


----------



## NMCHD

Realhuman said:


> You dont need to add name on bottom edge of the photograph. All you need to do is while uploading the photograph, make sure that you put correct file name e.g Photograph of Tom Hanks.....
> 
> Also we are uploading this photograph under each applicants document section, so CO will also understand.


Hi Realhuman

These guidelines are mentioned on Dibp site. Extract pasted below-


"Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm) of you and each other person included in the application. Alternatively, digital photos can also be provided. Each photograph should be of the head and shoulders against a plain background and be labelled with the applicant's name."


----------



## Alnaibii

Are these photos a new requirement? I don't remember sending any.


----------



## asialanka

Alnaibii said:


> Are these photos a new requirement? I don't remember sending any.


Hi

U are right... It's not mandatory though specified in immi.. 

Some applicants upload but others don't


----------



## JonDoe

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> U are right... It's not mandatory though specified in immi..
> 
> Some applicants upload but others don't


I have never seen a person being asked by the CO to upload photographs. I don't think most people do this, although it has been listed since a while.
Guess you want to be extra cautious then you can upfront upload it.


----------



## jasbir

hello friends

i got my grant for 189 visa on 5th march...im from delhi..


jasbir


----------



## evangelist

jasbir said:


> hello friends
> 
> i got my grant for 189 visa on 5th march...im from delhi..
> 
> 
> jasbir


Jasbir - congratulations, and wish you a great life ahead! cheers


----------



## XINGSINGH

jasbir said:


> hello friends
> 
> i got my grant for 189 visa on 5th march...im from delhi..
> 
> jasbir


Congrats jasbir


----------



## Cubiscus

Probably been asked before but I don't see form 80 in the list fo required documents, should I just wait and see whether the CO asks for it?


----------



## piyush1132003

Cubiscus said:


> Probably been asked before but I don't see form 80 in the list fo required documents, should I just wait and see whether the CO asks for it?


Yes...
Form 80 is optional, CO might ask for it.


For direct grant, people at times prefer to attach form 80 though

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Lord Raven

Brother,

Thanks once again! I have filled the Form 80, my GOD, it was 55 questions and I hated myself going through it.

Regarding pictures and labelling, I think I got your point. Renaming pictures is easy. I am still waiting for an expert user to confirm and clear this confusion. Labeling at the bottom vs renaming?

I have so many questions to ask, if you don't mind.

Questions 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 were easy 

6 - Do you have a different date of birth to the one shown at Question 1?

Well, all my documents, Passport, National ID Card, 10 Grade Certificate, every document has the same date of birth. However, I had a different one before (let's say in primary school). Do I mention it here or just keep quiet (to not get into complications)? The real problem is, when I give details of my siblings, the time between me and my younger brother is only 4.5 months. I asked my father about a birth certificate, turns out he does not have one. What do experts suggest on this typical problem? I am brain wrecked! 

7 - Do you currently have citizenship from any country? How did you gain this citizenship? (eg. birth, descent, naturalisation) 

My answer is 'Yes' (BIRTH). Further question is: 

Date you gained this citizenship?

Is it your birth date? I put my birth date.

8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15 were easy 

16 - Do you have any email addresses? Include all personal, student and work email addresses.

I only included my primary email address, I use it both for work and as personal. All other email IDs are closed that I ever owned.

Do I still add previous email IDs?

18 - Your address history for the last ten years.

I am an expat in KSA, I have put the current address here. However, there is a current address in PK as well. How do I mention that I have two current addresses? Like, we recently shifted a place in home country, when I goto vacation I live there and that becomes my current address in PK. But, I only put 1 month's stay in the recently acquired place. I hope this will settle the confusion, if any, in CO's mind.

19 - Was easy, since I did not travel much to abroad countries LOL

20 - Part F - Employment

One of the companies that I worked for, changed its names and their regional offices were closed. How do I mention this information in the company address? I have still put their name in this section. To clarify, I am only claiming points for two jobs, other one is irrelevant. 

21 - Education

Same question, my primary, middle and high schools are either closed or they changed their location. I don't remember their old addresses. Is it absolutely necessary/important to put complete addresses?

Part H - Proposed Travel or Further Stay

22,23,24,25 were easy  and 26,27,28,29,30 were not concerned to me 

31 easy.

Located outside Australia

32 - Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia?

I said NO! But, do I need to put some detail here? I think this is way before time to ask this question.

33, 34 were not concerned to me.

35,36,37,38,39,41,42 were easy.

40 - Visa Refusals

Have you ever been refused a visa to any country?

Well, I have never been refused but once my company had my passport stamped european visa for a training but that got cancelled so the company asked the embassy to cancel the visa, they crossed it.

Do I put this information or hide it?  The visa is stamped and then crossed with Rejected in Swedish. LOL

43,44,45 were easy.

46 - Do you have siblings?

The only worry in this part is that, due to a typing mistake my birthday is very close to my younger brother's birthday. Would this cause any harm, or delay in visa grant? I don't have birth certificates or anything to prove it.

47 was easy.

48, 49 - Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?

Is it a good idea to put two or the mentioned personal contacts? I can say NO as well. But I do have contacts there. Kinldy suggest.

50,51,52,53,54 were easy peasy 

Please go through each question and give brief answers!!!!



Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> Answer is as per below:
> Form 80 is 18 pages document. Is it mandatory? Or a CO requests it and then you're obliged to upload it? It will take me forever to fill this form. :
> 
> Form 80 is not mandatory, but in 99% cases CO ask you to submit. Either you wait till he/she ask or get filled and upload now in order to reduce delay.
> 
> By labeling a photograph, does it mean to rename the file name of JPEG/PDF?
> 
> Yes
> 
> Lastly, are there any guidelines to fill form 80? And are there any other mandatory forms to be attached with the application?
> 
> No much guidelines....each questions have some description which help to understand the questions and answer them. As per my knowledge there is NO other mandatory forms.
> 
> I hope this helps.


----------



## Cubiscus

Direct grant as in no contact / request for further info, just the visa grant?


----------



## Lord Raven

Yes! 



cubiscus said:


> direct grant as in no contact / request for further info, just the visa grant?


----------



## _shel

Lord Raven said:


> Brother,
> 
> Thanks once again! I have filled the Form 80, my GOD, it was 55 questions and I hated myself going through it.
> 
> Regarding pictures and labelling, I think I got your point. Renaming pictures is easy. I am still waiting for an expert user to confirm and clear this confusion. Labeling at the bottom vs renaming?
> 
> I have so many questions to ask, if you don't mind.
> 
> Questions 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 were easy
> 
> 6 - Do you have a different date of birth to the one shown at Question 1?
> 
> Well, all my documents, Passport, National ID Card, 10 Grade Certificate, every document has the same date of birth. However, I had a different one before (let's say in primary school). Do I mention it here or just keep quiet (to not get into complications)? The real problem is, when I give details of my siblings, the time between me and my younger brother is only 4.5 months. I asked my father about a birth certificate, turns out he does not have one. What do experts suggest on this typical problem? I am brain wrecked!
> 
> 7 - Do you currently have citizenship from any country? How did you gain this citizenship? (eg. birth, descent, naturalisation)
> 
> My answer is 'Yes' (BIRTH). Further question is:
> 
> Date you gained this citizenship?
> 
> Is it your birth date? I put my birth date.
> 
> 8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15 were easy
> 
> 16 - Do you have any email addresses? Include all personal, student and work email addresses.
> 
> I only included my primary email address, I use it both for work and as personal. All other email IDs are closed that I ever owned.
> 
> Do I still add previous email IDs?
> 
> 18 - Your address history for the last ten years.
> 
> I am an expat in KSA, I have put the current address here. However, there is a current address in PK as well. How do I mention that I have two current addresses? Like, we recently shifted a place in home country, when I goto vacation I live there and that becomes my current address in PK. But, I only put 1 month's stay in the recently acquired place. I hope this will settle the confusion, if any, in CO's mind.
> 
> 19 - Was easy, since I did not travel much to abroad countries LOL
> 
> 20 - Part F - Employment
> 
> One of the companies that I worked for, changed its names and their regional offices were closed. How do I mention this information in the company address? I have still put their name in this section. To clarify, I am only claiming points for two jobs, other one is irrelevant.
> 
> 21 - Education
> 
> Same question, my primary, middle and high schools are either closed or they changed their location. I don't remember their old addresses. Is it absolutely necessary/important to put complete addresses?
> 
> Part H - Proposed Travel or Further Stay
> 
> 22,23,24,25 were easy  and 26,27,28,29,30 were not concerned to me
> 
> 31 easy.
> 
> Located outside Australia
> 
> 32 - Do you know any details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia?
> 
> I said NO! But, do I need to put some detail here? I think this is way before time to ask this question.
> 
> 33, 34 were not concerned to me.
> 
> 35,36,37,38,39,41,42 were easy.
> 
> 40 - Visa Refusals
> 
> Have you ever been refused a visa to any country?
> 
> Well, I have never been refused but once my company had my passport stamped european visa for a training but that got cancelled so the company asked the embassy to cancel the visa, they crossed it.
> 
> Do I put this information or hide it?  The visa is stamped and then crossed with Rejected in Swedish. LOL
> 
> 43,44,45 were easy.
> 
> 46 - Do you have siblings?
> 
> The only worry in this part is that, due to a typing mistake my birthday is very close to my younger brother's birthday. Would this cause any harm, or delay in visa grant? I don't have birth certificates or anything to prove it.
> 
> 47 was easy.
> 
> 48, 49 - Do you have any personal contacts in Australia?
> 
> Is it a good idea to put two or the mentioned personal contacts? I can say NO as well. But I do have contacts there. Kinldy suggest.
> 
> 50,51,52,53,54 were easy peasy
> 
> Please go through each question and give brief answers!!!!


 Just answer the questions. None are wrong and none will stop you getting a visa. Its just a security form to enable them to verify information you have given, who you are and where you have been all your life. 

Omitting information if they may otherwise find it through their own checks and sharing information with other governments is bad. Not because the answer may not be to their liking but because they can come to assumptions about why you withheld the information. That is what can lead to a rejection and longer security checks.


----------



## msgforsunil

Hi All,

As I understand there will be new quota from June onwards. Request you to please clarify the below questions w.r.t "_189 Independent Visa_"?.

1. Is there is any end date for applying EOI in "2014-2015" quota?
2. How do I know, how much is used up and how much is pending?
3. What are the pros and cons of applying late? Appreciate more information on this.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Kriti2015

Hi everyone,

Could anyone please help me out with simple questions as I am bit worried about visa 189.

I have just submitted EOI with 65 points for 189, I just wanted to know: 

1. Should I get Medical and PCC(Australian and Indian PCC) done even before the invitation??
so that when I lodge the visa 189 at that time I can give the reference number of the medical and both PCCs.

2. Could anyone please advise which forms I need to submit (me and my husband)?

3. I want to get direct visa grant, how does that work?

I would appreciate your help.

Thank you

Kriti


----------



## viju_009

Any grants today.......?


----------



## lk2015

Hrishi66 said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I have logged my Visa on 18th Dec 2014, and front loaded all the docs, i have to change mine and my wife's passport as it was handwritten, and so even uploaded form 929 is well, last week wrote email to DIBP, and they replied back stating CO is reviewing your case, doing routine check, still no news at alll...
> 
> DO i also need to upload form 80?
> 
> Regards,
> Hrishi


At times it takes longer for the case officer if there is a lot of content to verify. But don't worry. You should be there.
Even for some of the well documented application it had taken an extra month or so. But noting that yours was submitted in mid December I believe that you will receive confirmation by mid of March.


----------



## Kriti2015

Can Anyone please help on questions below:

Could anyone please help me out with simple questions as I am bit worried about visa 189.

I have just submitted EOI with 65 points for 189, I just wanted to know: 

1. Should I get Medical and PCC(Australian and Indian PCC) done even before the invitation??
so that when I lodge the visa 189 at that time I can give the reference number of the medical and both PCCs.

2. Could anyone please advise which forms I need to submit (me and my husband)?

3. I want to get direct visa grant, how does that work?

I would appreciate your help.

Thank you

Kriti


----------



## piyush1132003

Kriti2015 said:


> Can Anyone please help on questions below:
> 
> Could anyone please help me out with simple questions as I am bit worried about visa 189.
> 
> I have just submitted EOI with 65 points for 189, I just wanted to know:
> 
> 1. Should I get Medical and PCC(Australian and Indian PCC) done even before the invitation??
> so that when I lodge the visa 189 at that time I can give the reference number of the medical and both PCCs.
> 
> 2. Could anyone please advise which forms I need to submit (me and my husband)?
> 
> 3. I want to get direct visa grant, how does that work?
> 
> I would appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Kriti


Dont get worried, 

Wait for the invitation...you will havr almost 2 months after that, 
Do PCC and medical meanwhile.

There is no form need to be submitted.

Though there is form 80 you can submit once you get the invitation but that is optional.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## scor

I got grant today 10 mins after I called immi to inform that I have submitted 1 PCC only as I lived in UK for 10 months only. 
They confirm I don't need to submit UK PCC and 10 mins after I got my grant email. 

The process is quite simple and smooth for my case, I do not submit any forms (80, 122x) and they are not requested by CO. I submit only about 20-25 documents and might get direct grant if I get the Dutch PCC sooner than CO date.

Thank you all who contribute to this informative forum. :fingerscrossed: for our journey to continue smoothly in Australia.


----------



## ashu503

Got 189 Visa today


----------



## viju_009

ashu503 said:


> Got 189 Visa today


 congrats Ashu....... All the best


----------



## ankita009jain

Guys can someone with 190 Visa (lets assume for Adelaide) move to another city like Sydney and Melbourne and work there without notifying the government? Is it legally allowed? will the companies check?


----------



## viju_009

ankita009jain said:


> Guys can someone with 190 Visa (lets assume for Adelaide) move to another city like Sydney and Melbourne and work there without notifying the government? Is it legally allowed? will the companies check?


 not allowed and and not advisable. It's a question of one integrity and might leave a black mark


----------



## Teddy110

scor said:


> I got grant today 10 mins after I called immi to inform that I have submitted 1 PCC only as I lived in UK for 10 months only.
> They confirm I don't need to submit UK PCC and 10 mins after I got my grant email.
> 
> The process is quite simple and smooth for my case, I do not submit any forms (80, 122x) and they are not requested by CO. I submit only about 20-25 documents and might get direct grant if I get the Dutch PCC sooner than CO date.
> 
> Thank you all who contribute to this informative forum. :fingerscrossed: for our journey to continue smoothly in Australia.


And u lodged ur visa on 25 Feb. They havent processed visa lodgement on 10 Jan yet. Lucky u


----------



## ankita009jain

Viju.. but I hear you can write a letter to state and then leave from that state to other parts of the country and then it becomes legal in a way to work in that country


----------



## Ronb

ankita009jain said:


> Viju.. but I hear you can write a letter to state and then leave from that state to other parts of the country and then it becomes legal in a way to work in that country


There is no concrete findings as to what happens when you leave a particular state. Its just a moral obligation. You can inform the sponsoring state and DIBP and ask for waiver of the condition. But its better if you show your genuine effort to find a job in sponsoring state and then get a job offer from a state you want to move.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulation !!! Enjoy the moment.

Quick question, did you apply from Oz (onshore) or offshore, it seems very very quick for you as I can see you have lodged your application on Feb 25th



scor said:


> I got grant today 10 mins after I called immi to inform that I have submitted 1 PCC only as I lived in UK for 10 months only.
> They confirm I don't need to submit UK PCC and 10 mins after I got my grant email.
> 
> The process is quite simple and smooth for my case, I do not submit any forms (80, 122x) and they are not requested by CO. I submit only about 20-25 documents and might get direct grant if I get the Dutch PCC sooner than CO date.
> 
> Thank you all who contribute to this informative forum. :fingerscrossed: for our journey to continue smoothly in Australia.


----------



## XINGSINGH

scor said:


> I got grant today 10 mins after I called immi to inform that I have submitted 1 PCC only as I lived in UK for 10 months only.
> They confirm I don't need to submit UK PCC and 10 mins after I got my grant email.
> 
> The process is quite simple and smooth for my case, I do not submit any forms (80, 122x) and they are not requested by CO. I submit only about 20-25 documents and might get direct grant if I get the Dutch PCC sooner than CO date.
> 
> Thank you all who contribute to this informative forum. :fingerscrossed: for our journey to continue smoothly in Australia.


Congrats scor


----------



## spikersandhu

_Congrats Jasbir....and Best of Luck for future Journey...... You have earned the Golden Cup ...:third::fish2::hungry:_


jasbir said:


> hello friends
> 
> i got my grant for 189 visa on 5th march...im from delhi..
> 
> 
> jasbir


----------



## Cubiscus

Do you need to cettify everything, e.g. IELTS and PC? Or can I just scan and upload the original.


----------



## JonDoe

Cubiscus said:


> Do you need to cettify everything, e.g. IELTS and PC? Or can I just scan and upload the original.


Heard a color scan works.
However if you have an easy access to get a color copy certified it is a safe option to take to avoid any delays.


----------



## Cubiscus

Does that go for the ACS pdf as well? Or can I straight upload that one.

Colour scan won't be a problem.


----------



## mandy2137

jasbir said:


> hello friends
> 
> i got my grant for 189 visa on 5th march...im from delhi..
> 
> 
> jasbir


Congrats jasbir, 

Waheguru ji bless you.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Mandy,

Howz you.?

Have you submitted the application. 



mandy2137 said:


> Congrats jasbir,
> 
> Waheguru ji bless you.


----------



## From_BD_001

Got my visa 189 261313


----------



## asialanka

From_BD_001 said:


> Got my visa 189 261313


Great... Congratz Mate!!!

Wish you a fabulous future in ur dream destination 

Pls also share your timeline........


----------



## nicemathan

CongratZ What are your timelines.

I hope you enjoyed yesterday's WC cricket match with England 



From_BD_001 said:


> Got my visa 189 261313


----------



## From_BD_001

asialanka said:


> Great... Congratz Mate!!!
> 
> Wish you a fabulous future in ur dream destination
> 
> Pls also share your timeline........




Thanks!!
I applied on 15-Jan, all docs provided and direct grant.


----------



## From_BD_001

nicemathan said:


> CongratZ What are your timelines.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed yesterday's WC cricket match with England




Thanks!!

Thanks again for the wishes to my cricket team too.


----------



## viju_009

From_BD_001 said:


> Thanks!! I applied on 15-Jan, all docs provided and direct grant.


 quite quick ..... God is great all the best mate..... Try joining ur team for the quarter finals


----------



## mandy2137

nicemathan said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> Howz you.?
> 
> Have you submitted the application.


Hello Mathan, 

Not yet, I have been running busy with office, will soon do it. 


Hows yours?


----------



## viju_009

Friends 

Since I have applied through an agent, am not sure how I will know if co has been assigned to me. I have created a proxy account and I check my status on immi it says in progress on the front page and when I click on the reference no I see processing the department will contact you .

Any suggestions?


----------



## lk2015

From_BD_001 said:


> Got my visa 189 261313


Congratulations and all the best


----------



## nicemathan

As usual I am in the waiting period.

Uploaded all the documents except PCC; medicals and functional English proof for spouse.



mandy2137 said:


> Hello Mathan,
> 
> Not yet, I have been running busy with office, will soon do it.
> 
> 
> Hows yours?


----------



## ven343

from_bd_001 said:


> got my visa 189 261313


congrats mate,,
have a great future in oz..,,,


----------



## jollyjoe

Hi ,
Thanks for your excellent support!

I'm planning to apply for 189.

I've been to Dubai in Jan 2013, for 60 days on a Visitor Visa, do I still need to provide the Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) for it?

I was in UK from Aug 2009 till Jan 2013, I got my UK PCC in Jan 2013 at the time of leaving the UK, will it still be valid?

Thanks again for your help!
Jollyjoe


----------



## BretSavage

scor said:


> I got grant today 10 mins after I called immi to inform that I have submitted 1 PCC only as I lived in UK for 10 months only.
> They confirm I don't need to submit UK PCC and 10 mins after I got my grant email.
> 
> The process is quite simple and smooth for my case, I do not submit any forms (80, 122x) and they are not requested by CO. I submit only about 20-25 documents and might get direct grant if I get the Dutch PCC sooner than CO date.
> 
> Thank you all who contribute to this informative forum. :fingerscrossed: for our journey to continue smoothly in Australia.


Congrtz Scor & All the Best..


----------



## BretSavage

ashu503 said:


> Got 189 Visa today


Congrtz Ashu & All the Best..


----------



## BretSavage

From_BD_001 said:


> Got my visa 189 261313


Congrtz BD_001 & all the best


----------



## BretSavage

jollyjoe said:


> Hi ,
> Thanks for your excellent support!
> 
> I'm planning to apply for 189.
> 
> I've been to Dubai in Jan 2013, for 60 days on a Visitor Visa, do I still need to provide the Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) for it?
> 
> I was in UK from Aug 2009 till Jan 2013, I got my UK PCC in Jan 2013 at the time of leaving the UK, will it still be valid?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!
> Jollyjoe


No you don't need PCC for Dubai, however as far as your UK PCC in concerned PCC is generally valid for 1year, so its better to get after applying your visa.

All the best.


----------



## spikersandhu

_Dear, I am also in the same boat as you........I have lodged 190 visa on 18th feb.....haven't uploaded PCc or medicals and spouse's functional english certificate......... I think its a long wait......for both of us !:drum::bounce::smash:_


nicemathan said:


> As usual I am in the waiting period.
> 
> Uploaded all the documents except PCC; medicals and functional English proof for spouse.


----------



## Maverick83

*Medicals for new born?*

Hi All,

Can somebody please tell me if medicals are required to be done for new born? AFAIK, PCC is not required.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nicemathan

Yeah could be... Patience is virtue of few.   

Getting VISA just a first step.... still a very long road ahead in terms of job front, accommodation, education and so on and so forth 



spikersandhu said:


> _Dear, I am also in the same boat as you........I have lodged 190 visa on 18th feb.....haven't uploaded PCc or medicals and spouse's functional english certificate......... I think its a long wait......for both of us !:drum::bounce::smash:_


----------



## amromalkawi

Hi All, 

I have prepared all documents to lodge 189 visa application except Bank Statement for 1 year period which will be ready by the end of this month . I know that I need first to pay for the application and then attach all documents . is it possible that I lodge application today ,pay , then attach my documents ...then after two weeks attach the additional Bank statement which will be ready at that time . to be more precise ...can I add additional documents at any time before CO allocation or it is one shot action where I have to upload all the documents once then I will not be able to upload anything .... thank you in advance .

regards,


----------



## Maverick83

amromalkawi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have prepared all documents to lodge 189 visa application except Bank Statement for 1 year period which will be ready by the end of this month . I know that I need first to pay for the application and then attach all documents . is it possible that I lodge application today ,pay , then attach my documents ...then after two weeks attach the additional Bank statement which will be ready at that time . to be more precise ...can I add additional documents at any time before CO allocation or it is one shot action where I have to upload all the documents once then I will not be able to upload anything .... thank you in advance .
> 
> regards,


Of course you can. The order is:
a. You lodge the application 
b. Pay the fees 
c. Upload documents 
d. CO is assigned 
e. Clarification requested by CO (if anything is missed)
f. 60 days to provide clarification 
g. CO revisits application, if CO seeks further clarification, then step f again
h. Grant

It takes 60 days to assign CO after the application is lodged, so you can upload documents in the mean time.


----------



## saurabhraje1124

Hey Guys,

Can anyone here help me as to how long does it usually take for the CO to be assigned? I lodged my application on the 17th of January this year and am still waiting for the CO allocation.


----------



## amromalkawi

thanx a lot Maverick83 for your response .



Maverick83 said:


> Of course you can. The order is:
> a. You lodge the application
> b. Pay the fees
> c. Upload documents
> d. CO is assigned
> e. Clarification requested by CO (if anything is missed)
> f. 60 days to provide clarification
> g. CO revisits application, if CO seeks further clarification, then step f again
> h. Grant
> 
> It takes 60 days to assign CO after the application is lodged, so you can upload documents in the mean time.


----------



## JonDoe

saurabhraje1124 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can anyone here help me as to how long does it usually take for the CO to be assigned? I lodged my application on the 17th of January this year and am still waiting for the CO allocation.


Officially they say that they try to make 75% cases withing 3 months of filing of application.
Practically we maintain a tracker and it is taking 60-65 days on an average before the CO contacts.

Based on the current trends you may get a call in 2 weeks from now.


----------



## Maverick83

It takes 60 days from the date of application. You can expect it by sometime next week.


----------



## nicemathan

You may certainly get either a direct grant or contact from CO with further clarifications in another 2-3 weeks by max based on the current trend. 

Just 10-15 more business days to go based on the current trend in this forum 



saurabhraje1124 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can anyone here help me as to how long does it usually take for the CO to be assigned? I lodged my application on the 17th of January this year and am still waiting for the CO allocation.


----------



## nonee17

Dears,

My 1st post in this thread, since now I have increased my points to 65 under 263111 I am likely to get my invite on 13th march.

My question:
1. How much time do we have to pay for visa fee after the invite ?
2. Is it possible to pay visa fee for the applicant at the first and later for additional partner and 18- applicants ?

Thanks,


----------



## JonDoe

nonee17 said:


> Dears,
> 
> My 1st post in this thread, since now I have increased my points to 65 under 263111 I am likely to get my invite on 13th march.
> 
> My question:
> 1. How much time do we have to pay for visa fee after the invite ?
> 2. Is it possible to pay visa fee for the applicant at the first and later for additional partner and 18- applicants ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,



1. How much time do we have to pay for visa fee after the invite ?
It is 2 months from the date of invite. The last date is mentioned in the invite letter.
2. Is it possible to pay visa fee for the applicant at the first and later for additional partner and 18- applicants ?

Not sure of this.


----------



## gullu

nonee17 said:


> Dears,
> 
> My 1st post in this thread, since now I have increased my points to 65 under 263111 I am likely to get my invite on 13th march.
> 
> My question:
> 1. How much time do we have to pay for visa fee after the invite ?
> 2. Is it possible to pay visa fee for the applicant at the first and later for additional partner and 18- applicants ?
> 
> Thanks,


1. 60 Days
2. Yes it is possible. You can add your dependants as "non-migrating dependants" and later on you can add them as "migrating dependants" by submitting a change of circumstances form. But once you get PR visa, you case will be finalised and you cannot add them in your 180/189 application and you have to apply for their visa separately which is not advisable due to higher fee and longer wait time.

CO will ask Medicals and PCC of 16+ applicants for all migrating and non-migrating dependants.


----------



## nonee17

gullu said:


> 1. 60 Days
> 2. Yes it is possible. You can add your dependants as "non-migrating dependants" and later on you can add them as "migrating dependants" by submitting a change of circumstances form. But once you get PR visa, you case will be finalised and you cannot add them in your 180/189 application and you have to apply for their visa separately which is not advisable due to higher fee and longer wait time.
> 
> CO will ask Medicals and PCC of 16+ applicants for all migrating and non-migrating dependants.


Thanks Gullu, in that case I would like to hand them the visa fee all at one time...


----------



## ven343

Maverick83 said:


> Of course you can. The order is:
> a. You lodge the application
> b. Pay the fees
> c. Upload documents
> d. CO is assigned
> e. Clarification requested by CO (if anything is missed)
> f. 60 days to provide clarification
> g. CO revisits application, if CO seeks further clarification, then step f again
> h. Grant
> 
> It takes 60 days to assign CO after the application is lodged, so you can upload documents in the mean time.


Hi,,Maverick83,,

i have small doubt,,

1) is it mandatory to upload 1 year bank statement and what type of purpose regarding to upload 1 year bank statement?

thanks in advance..


----------



## Ravi_Pune

ven343 said:


> Hi,,Maverick83,,
> 
> i have small doubt,,
> 
> 1) is it mandatory to upload 1 year bank statement and what type of purpose regarding to upload 1 year bank statement?
> 
> thanks in advance..


Nope. Not mandatory.


----------



## ven343

Ravi_Pune said:


> Nope. Not mandatory.


Thank you, very much Ravi_pune for your information,,

i think they were talking about bank statements showing payslips and salary..


----------



## Ravi_Pune

From_BD_001 said:


> Got my visa 189 261313


Hey congrats and all the best for further steps.


----------



## Ravi_Pune

ven343 said:


> Thank you, very much Ravi_pune for your information,,
> 
> i think they were talking about bank statements showing payslips and salary..


Frankly if you have experience letter on letter head of company, then chances of being asked is very low -nil in my case. I was not asked, even when I had one statutory declaration for one of company. But had complete details Along with ID cards, offer letter etc. 

If you have statutory declaration then play safe and provide additional details.


----------



## amromalkawi

Hi Ravi_Pune, 

I can see from your data that you have done medical after lodging Visa then CO got assigned to you at 12-FEB . what I know is that you either complete medicals before lodging visa or wait for the CO to ask for it ....but in your case you did medicals after lodging Visa and before CO ask for it...is there something I am missing ..  . thank you . 



Ravi_Pune said:


> Frankly if you have experience letter on letter head of company, then chances of being asked is very low -nil in my case. I was not asked, even when I had one statutory declaration for one of company. But had complete details Along with ID cards, offer letter etc.
> 
> If you have statutory declaration then play safe and provide additional details.


----------



## sivakumar s s

jasbir said:


> hello friends
> 
> i got my grant for 189 visa on 5th march...im from delhi..
> 
> 
> jasbir


Many many hearty congratulations Jasbir
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

scor said:


> I got grant today 10 mins after I called immi to inform that I have submitted 1 PCC only as I lived in UK for 10 months only.
> They confirm I don't need to submit UK PCC and 10 mins after I got my grant email.
> 
> The process is quite simple and smooth for my case, I do not submit any forms (80, 122x) and they are not requested by CO. I submit only about 20-25 documents and might get direct grant if I get the Dutch PCC sooner than CO date.
> 
> Thank you all who contribute to this informative forum. :fingerscrossed: for our journey to continue smoothly in Australia.


Many many hearty congratulations scor
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

ashu503 said:


> Got 189 Visa today


Many many hearty congratulations ashu
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

From_BD_001 said:


> Got my visa 189 261313


Many many hearty congratulations BD
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## Ravi_Pune

amromalkawi said:


> Hi Ravi_Pune,
> 
> I can see from your data that you have done medical after lodging Visa then CO got assigned to you at 12-FEB . what I know is that you either complete medicals before lodging visa or wait for the CO to ask for it ....but in your case you did medicals after lodging Visa and before CO ask for it...is there something I am missing ..  . thank you .


Hey amromalkawi,
There is nothing like it... You can lodge your Visa, arrange your medicals before CO is assigned. If you go for medicals Post CO allocation then delay is inevitable. Depends on how fast you need the visa 

All the best for your steps...


----------



## amromalkawi

I see ...but as I understand from Skillselect site you need HAP ID to do Medical test which you can get either by applying "My Health Declarations (MHD)" before lodging visa or wait CO to contact you and give it to you .... so how can you arrange your medical when you dont have HAP ID yet ?? 



Ravi_Pune said:


> Hey amromalkawi,
> There is nothing like it... You can lodge your Visa, arrange your medicals before CO is assigned. If you go for medicals Post CO allocation then delay is inevitable. Depends on how fast you need the visa
> 
> All the best for your steps...


----------



## Ravi_Pune

amromalkawi said:


> I see ...but as I understand from Skillselect site you need HAP ID to do Medical test which you can get either by applying "My Health Declarations (MHD)" before lodging visa or wait CO to contact you and give it to you .... so how can you arrange your medical when you dont have HAP ID yet ??



Once you lodge visa, there is link to organise your medicals. Using that link, you can register yourself and dependants, if any, to generate your HAPID and then get medicals done at your nearest authorised medical centre. Have you lodged Visa? or Are you invited?

Update your signature...


----------



## amromalkawi

Aha ..ok got you ...I have been invited and I will apply next two days .. 




Ravi_Pune said:


> Once you lodge visa, there is link to organise your medicals. Using that link, you can register yourself and dependants, if any, to generate your HAPID and then get medicals done at your nearest authorised medical centre. Have you lodged Visa? or Are you invited?
> 
> Update your signature...






-------------------------------------------------------------
Skill: 261312, ACS Assessment 4/4/2014+ | EOI lodged 21/2/2015 |65 points| Invite: 27/2/15 | Visa lodge: ?


----------



## AVPahwa

Hi,
I have applied for 189 visa for myself(main applicant) and my husband,today Case officer has been assigned for who has requested for PCC and medicals for me and PCC,medical and Functional English proof for my husband . i discovered that i am pregnant while lodging application ,but as learnt for this blog , i waited for CO to be assigned .
Below are my doubts :
1.) Do i need to inform CO about my pregnancy via email and form 1022 as an attachment ? or Do we need to fill form 1022 and attach in application in immi account?
2.) Do i need to wait for CO to reply for my query or Do i have to go ahead in the application and sign medical e-declaration where i can select that i am pregnant and write expected due date ? 
3.) Do we need to conduct medicals for my husband right now or wait for CO to respond .
4.) Another thing is to prove my husband's functional English we have already uploaded school certificate from class I to class XII which says through out tenure medium of study was 
in English. Still CO asked for Functional English proof . PS : I am not claiming any points for my husband.
Kindly guide how to proceed.


----------



## shorefisher

*hi*

Even though you are not claiming points for your spouse, it is necessary for him/her to attend English exam(IELTS/PTE etc) and obtain atleast functional english score. Senior members - please correct me if am wrong!


----------



## AnanthProxy

AVPahwa said:


> Hi,
> I have applied for 189 visa for myself(main applicant) and my husband,today Case officer has been assigned for who has requested for PCC and medicals for me and PCC,medical and Functional English proof for my husband . i discovered that i am pregnant while lodging application ,but as learnt for this blog , i waited for CO to be assigned .
> Below are my doubts :
> 1.) Do i need to inform CO about my pregnancy via email and form 1022 as an attachment ? or Do we need to fill form 1022 and attach in application in immi account?
> 2.) Do i need to wait for CO to reply for my query or Do i have to go ahead in the application and sign medical e-declaration where i can select that i am pregnant and write expected due date ?
> 3.) Do we need to conduct medicals for my husband right now or wait for CO to respond .
> 4.) Another thing is to prove my husband's functional English we have already uploaded school certificate from class I to class XII which says through out tenure medium of study was
> in English. Still CO asked for Functional English proof . PS : I am not claiming any points for my husband.
> Kindly guide how to proceed.


For English the certificates are sufficient. Call up and talk to the co as you have one allocated already. It would help you in clearing all your doubts. Call him up and not just emails.


----------



## AnanthProxy

shorefisher said:


> Even though you are not claiming points for your spouse, it is necessary for him/her to attend English exam(IELTS/PTE etc) and obtain atleast functional english score. Senior members - please correct me if am wrong!


No not required. If the applicant had done his education in English then not required.


----------



## BRam111

Hi Scor,

Congrats...Which number did you call?

Ram



scor said:


> I got grant today 10 mins after I called immi to inform that I have submitted 1 PCC only as I lived in UK for 10 months only.
> They confirm I don't need to submit UK PCC and 10 mins after I got my grant email.
> 
> The process is quite simple and smooth for my case, I do not submit any forms (80, 122x) and they are not requested by CO. I submit only about 20-25 documents and might get direct grant if I get the Dutch PCC sooner than CO date.
> 
> Thank you all who contribute to this informative forum. :fingerscrossed: for our journey to continue smoothly in Australia.


----------



## inquel112

Hi, can anyone confirm that I need to apply MSA for the qualification of Bachelor of Engineering (accredited/onshore)? 

I've talked to a friend who was able to secure 190 visa recently and he said MSA wasn't required as he was not claiming points for skilled employment.

Today I've called EA for clarification/confirmation and the lady states MSA is needed regardless for the migration purpose (Qualifications points).

It's very confusing as I only have limited window time to apply visa after graduation and MSA takes 11-13weeks while Stage 1 competency application only takes 6weeks. (My friend got his in 6weeks)


----------



## viju_009

Guys not sure if this can be considered as progress but I have noticed two changes 

1. On the status page I see last update as 11 march , all these days I was only able to the last update date as 10 January ( date of lodging)

2. In the page inside where we upload documents the status against my name has changed from " processing the department will contact you " to " processing " 

Any insights please


----------



## msgforsunil

*Filing on/after Apr and Changes expected for Jul 1 revision?*

Hello All,


Is there a possibility that occupation list would get filled by Apr(and thus EOI will not be filed in May/Jun timeframe) for 189 Visa? 
What are tentative changes expected as part of Jul 1 revision?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## bong190

viju_009 said:


> Guys not sure if this can be considered as progress but I have noticed two changes
> 
> 1. On the status page I see last update as 11 march , all these days I was only able to the last update date as 10 January ( date of lodging)
> 
> 2. In the page inside where we upload documents the status against my name has changed from " processing the department will contact you " to " processing "
> 
> Any insights please


I had the same change too, and I received contact from case office in a couple of days(3-4 days)


----------



## viju_009

bong190 said:


> I had the same change too, and I received contact from case office in a couple of days(3-4 days)


 thank you for responding. Feeling optimistic now


----------



## timeoff

bong190 said:


> I had the same change too, and I received contact from case office in a couple of days(3-4 days)


Hi Bong 190, I have a question regarding Hong Kong PCC. Are you able to obtain Hong Kong PCC without the referral letter from CO? I have been worked in Hong Kong for 2 years and will need to get a PCC too. Hope you can share your experience with me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rubal1

viju_009 said:


> Guys not sure if this can be considered as progress but I have noticed two changes
> 
> 1. On the status page I see last update as 11 march , all these days I was only able to the last update date as 10 January ( date of lodging)
> 
> 2. In the page inside where we upload documents the status against my name has changed from " processing the department will contact you " to " processing "
> 
> Any insights please


Hey in my case there was app update on 6th Feb and till date no update


----------



## scor

BRam111 said:


> Hi Scor,
> 
> Congrats...Which number did you call?
> 
> Ram


This number: +61731367000


----------



## From_BD_001

viju_009 said:


> Guys not sure if this can be considered as progress but I have noticed two changes
> 
> 1. On the status page I see last update as 11 march , all these days I was only able to the last update date as 10 January ( date of lodging)
> 
> 2. In the page inside where we upload documents the status against my name has changed from " processing the department will contact you " to " processing "
> 
> Any insights please



This means your file has been picked up....... cheers!!

You will get the grant soon, within hour may be.


----------



## krishnwinnie

*Hi*

Can anyone share an official link for occupational ceiling update on SOL ?


----------



## viju_009

krishnwinnie said:


> Can anyone share an official link for occupational ceiling update on SOL ?


SkillSelect

ceilings are posted under skillselect


----------



## bong190

timeoff said:


> Hi Bong 190, I have a question regarding Hong Kong PCC. Are you able to obtain Hong Kong PCC without the referral letter from CO? I have been worked in Hong Kong for 2 years and will need to get a PCC too. Hope you can share your experience with me. Thanks in advance.


YES. I applied the HK PCC without the referral letter, but I did provide them with the official visa application acknowledgement letter from DIBP, which shows my TRN, full name, and other essential details. However, they still require you provide them a postal address. I could only provide them the address after case officer was allocated 2 weeks later. But, that still helped to speed up the process a bit.


----------



## Rednam

Any Grants today?


----------



## Kriti2015

amromalkawi said:


> Aha ..ok got you ...I have been invited and I will apply next two days ..
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Skill: 261312, ACS Assessment 4/4/2014+ | EOI lodged 21/2/2015 |65 points| Invite: 27/2/15 | Visa lodge: ?


Hi Buddy,

Congrats for the invitation.

I have checked the immi website for skill ceiling, cut off list on 27/02/2015 which shows the last invitation were covered till Feb 8,2015 which is bit unclear if you have received an invite on 27/02/2015.

Please check the link below,

27 February 2015 invitation round results


Please shed some light on it 
Thanks mate

Kriti


----------



## viju_009

Friends,

Got CO assigned today. CO has requested for UK PCC where I had lived for 11 months and evidence of your relationship with spouse. I have already uploaded our marriage certificate but they are asking it again. We have a joint account, would that help us or any other suggestions please.


----------



## AnanthProxy

viju_009 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Got CO assigned today. CO has requested for UK PCC where I had lived for 11 months and evidence of your relationship with spouse. I have already uploaded our marriage certificate but they are asking it again. We have a joint account, would that help us or any other suggestions please.


Call them tomorrow and tell them both.

1. Tell them you lived there only for 11 months
2. Tell them the marriage certificate is attached.

This should solve. You dont have to provide pcc or other proof.


----------



## nicemathan

Apart from marriage certificate and bank account, is both of your name endorsed in each others passports ?



viju_009 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Got CO assigned today. CO has requested for UK PCC where I had lived for 11 months and evidence of your relationship with spouse. I have already uploaded our marriage certificate but they are asking it again. We have a joint account, would that help us or any other suggestions please.


----------



## viju_009

nicemathan said:


> Apart from marriage certificate and bank account, is both of your name endorsed in each others passports ?


No our names are not endorsed on the passport yet. have a joint account thats it.


----------



## viju_009

AnanthProxy said:


> Call them tomorrow and tell them both.
> 
> 1. Tell them you lived there only for 11 months
> 2. Tell them the marriage certificate is attached.
> 
> This should solve. You dont have to provide pcc or other proof.


I have uploaded the UK PCC and marriage certificate today. My concern on the UK pcc is i was once caught for over speeding in UK when I was student. they have mentioned it on the UK pcc as dangerous driving. They have also mentioned i paid a fine of gbp 250 and the case was closed.

keeping my fingers crossed. feeling so helpless as i have gone through an agent and i am so dependent on him to know the status. he appears to be very chilled


----------



## asialanka

viju_009 said:


> I have uploaded the UK PCC and marriage certificate today. My concern on the UK pcc is i was once caught for over speeding in UK when I was student. they have mentioned it on the UK pcc as dangerous driving. They have also mentioned i paid a fine of gbp 250 and the case was closed.
> 
> keeping my fingers crossed. feeling so helpless as i have gone through an agent and i am so dependent on him to know the status. he appears to be very chilled


Hi, no need to worry

This is only a traffic offence.

It'll become a criminal count only if you deny the wrong doing when Police charges you and then get convicted by the court once the case is produced to the court........ However, very clearly it's not the case here... so no worries


----------



## Kriti2015

Hi anroma,

Congrats for the invitation.

I have checked the immi website for skill ceiling, cut off list on 27/02/2015 which shows the last invitation were covered till Feb 8,2015 which is bit unclear if you have received an invite on 27/02/2015.

Please check the link below,

27 February 2015 invitation round results


Please shed some light on it 
Thanks mate

Kriti


----------



## lk2015

viju_009 said:


> I have uploaded the UK PCC and marriage certificate today. My concern on the UK pcc is i was once caught for over speeding in UK when I was student. they have mentioned it on the UK pcc as dangerous driving. They have also mentioned i paid a fine of gbp 250 and the case was closed.
> 
> keeping my fingers crossed. feeling so helpless as i have gone through an agent and i am so dependent on him to know the status. he appears to be very chilled



It wont appear under UK PCC.


----------



## viju_009

lk2015 said:


> It wont appear under UK PCC.


 hi lk got my uk pcc and I have uploaded it. It is written clearly that of fence committed dangerous driving fine paid ...etc


----------



## JonDoe

lk2015 said:


> It wont appear under UK PCC.


It should not matter. I saw the note from one person who was locked in jail overnight to create a rackus when he was drunk. Even he got through.
What they are looking at preventing a person who is into serious crime like terrorsim, drugs, repeated looting, etc. 
So basically for some small offences which result in fining you do not prevent you from entering the country. They just want to know if you abide by the law.


----------



## lk2015

viju_009 said:


> hi lk got my uk pcc and I have uploaded it. It is written clearly that of fence committed dangerous driving fine paid ...etc


Sorry..

In the following link. It has more detail.
Character and police certificate requirements

One of my friends was once caught by the police for driving a card which wasn't insured. Though this was taken up by the police and he had to pay some fine, he managed to get his UK work permit. 

Could of years later he also managed to migrate to Australia. I am not sure of what came under his repot. 

In one of the UK forums related to Australian migration I learned that most offences come under civil court. However, sorry about the misinterpretation. I guess I got this wrong.


----------



## viju_009

lk2015 said:


> Sorry.. In the following link. It has more detail. Character and police certificate requirements One of my friends was once caught by the police for driving a card which wasn't insured. Though this was taken up by the police and he had to pay some fine, he managed to get his UK work permit. Could of years later he also managed to migrate to Australia. I am not sure of what came under his repot. In one of the UK forums related to Australian migration I learned that most offences come under civil court. However, sorry about the misinterpretation. I guess I got this wrong.


 no issues Infact ur friends example is keeping excited


----------



## lk2015

lk2015 said:


> Sorry..
> 
> In the following link. It has more detail.
> Character and police certificate requirements
> 
> One of my friends was once caught by the police for driving a card which wasn't insured. Though this was taken up by the police and he had to pay some fine, he managed to get his UK work permit.
> 
> * Could of years later he also managed to migrate to Australia. I am not sure of what came under his repot.
> 
> In one of the UK forums related to Australian migration I learned that most offences come under civil court. However, sorry about the misinterpretation. I guess I got this wrong.


Should be Couple of years later. Sorry typo.


----------



## NMCHD

Hi Guys,

I am in the middle of uploading docs and have a couple of urgent queries

1) Which document sub category is the be selected for uploading Medicals. Is it Form 26, Form 26EH or should I select Others?

2) I was uploading mandatory docs through the attach files link which appears under the name of each individual applicant. In the Overseas qualifications section, I uploaded 5 files, however only the first 3 uploaded files are appearing under my name (where status of the files is mentioned as received). All the 5 files are however appearing under the "Attachments provided" wherein the file name, description etc. is shown.

Is this normal??

Thanks..


----------



## JonDoe

NMCHD said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in the middle of uploading docs and have a couple of urgent queries
> 
> 1) Which document sub category is the be selected for uploading Medicals. Is it Form 26, Form 26EH or should I select Others?
> 
> 2) I was uploading mandatory docs through the attach files link which appears under the name of each individual applicant. In the Overseas qualifications section, I uploaded 5 files, however only the first 3 uploaded files are appearing under my name (where status of the files is mentioned as received). All the 5 files are however appearing under the "Attachments provided" wherein the file name, description etc. is shown.
> 
> Is this normal??
> 
> Thanks..



1) The documents of Medicals is normally uploaded by the health centre where you did your medical checkupo against you HAPID. Is your checkup done? Is this upload in addition to the regular medical centre checkup?

2) Not sure of this situation. However if doubtful and you are way within the quoto limit of 60 files, you may want to upload the 2 files again just for safety and mention in the comments the reason for uploading twice.


----------



## NMCHD

JonDoe said:


> 1) The documents of Medicals is normally uploaded by the health centre where you did your medical checkupo against you HAPID. Is your checkup done? Is this upload in addition to the regular medical centre checkup?
> 
> 2) Not sure of this situation. However if doubtful and you are way within the quoto limit of 60 files, you may want to upload the 2 files again just for safety and mention in the comments the reason for uploading twice.


Medicals are already uploaded by the hospital, however I read somewhere that we need to upload the E medical information sheet containing applicant's photograph in immiaccount


----------



## scouser789

*Documents Required*

Hi Guys,

Can someone please let me know if we also ened to upload our photograph as part of 189 visa in the immigration account??

Regards
RK


----------



## scorpio_79

Visa was lodged on 7th Feb (190 VIC SS). All docs loaded upfront. Any guesses on when we could hear from CO?


----------



## bong190

Finally got our grant today. Thanks for all the supports here!


----------



## timeoff

bong190 said:


> Finally got our grant today. Thanks for all the supports here!


Congrats bong 190 All the best!


----------



## gurumurthal

scorpio_79 said:


> Visa was lodged on 7th Feb (190 VIC SS). All docs loaded upfront. Any guesses on when we could hear from CO?


Average of 60 days.
You can also refer to visa tracker and see the trend.


----------



## scouser789

*Documents Required*

Hi Guys, any idea if we need to upload the photographs aswell for all applicants in 189 visa?


----------



## JonDoe

scouser789 said:


> Hi Guys, any idea if we need to upload the photographs aswell for all applicants in 189 visa?


A lot of people who do not upload photographs get grant. However if you do so there is no harm. Make sure
1) It is done for all applicants
2) Should be a white background
3) Use some photo editor like MS Paint to write the name of the person on the photograph. You can do it on the chest or below it in the white space.


----------



## timeoff

bong190 said:


> YES. I applied the HK PCC without the referral letter, but I did provide them with the official visa application acknowledgement letter from DIBP, which shows my TRN, full name, and other essential details. However, they still require you provide them a postal address. I could only provide them the address after case officer was allocated 2 weeks later. But, that still helped to speed up the process a bit.


Hi Bong 190,
I just called Hong Kong PCC and the lady on the phone told me that if I submit my PCC application with an official visa application acknowledgement letter is not sufficient. I must provide a postal address at this stage in order to process my application. She said they will not accept my the application without the postal address. I am very frustrating now cause I really want to speed up the process. I am thinking shall I still submit my PCC application first and if they find out missing the postal address, will they contact me later via email/phone so that I can update them once I got the postal address? 
p.s. I will apply offshore
Much appreciate for your help! Thanks mate


----------



## ven343

bong190 said:


> Finally got our grant today. Thanks for all the supports here!


congrats bong190,,.

have a great future in OZ,,.


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I was also in the same situation like yours. Father's names used as initials in few documents. Submitted a SD for it. Better to use Mr. than Sh.
> 
> Like another member said we could wait till CO asks for it. But why take a chance at this point of time. So, I submitted it already.


Hi Mathan

Under which category did u upload affidavit for father's name mismatch on ImmiAccount

Thanks


----------



## viju_009

My agent called me today and said that CO has asked for additional evidence other the marriage certificate, as response to we uploading the marriage certificate ( though CO letter says proof of relationship).

Now, 

1. I have been asked to a get a letter from my company that i am married to my wife ( name), and have nominated my wife as the nominee for the mediclaim insurance.

2. Need to get 3 declaration from from close friends/ relatives on 20 rupees stamp paper that thy were present in my wedding and they still see us happily married and we are in continous relationship ( what non sense)

When i told the agent that most of friends who applied before jan 15 have already started getting time. he reassured me that the process will take a maximum of 4 months and i am sure to get the visa before may 10 ( outer limit) and minimum by April 10th.


----------



## BretSavage

bong190 said:


> Finally got our grant today. Thanks for all the supports here!


Congrtz bong190 & all the best


----------



## asialanka

viju_009 said:


> My agent called me today and said that CO has asked for additional evidence other the marriage certificate, as response to we uploading the marriage certificate ( though CO letter says proof of relationship).
> 
> Now,
> 
> 1. I have been asked to a get a letter from my company that i am married to my wife ( name), and have nominated my wife as the nominee for the mediclaim insurance.
> 
> 2. Need to get 3 declaration from from close friends/ relatives on 20 rupees stamp paper that thy were present in my wedding and they still see us happily married and we are in continous relationship ( what non sense)
> 
> When i told the agent that most of friends who applied before jan 15 have already started getting time. he reassured me that the process will take a maximum of 4 months and i am sure to get the visa before may 10 ( outer limit) and minimum by April 10th.


It won't take that long

Tell ur agent to call immi once the required information is sent to them

Apart from what's asked... also send few wedding photos, invitation cards. etc

Declarations are like affidavits which will be given by each party confirming you 2 had a true relationship... get this done by a local lawyer (ur agent knows about this)


----------



## Rubal1

viju_009 said:


> My agent called me today and said that CO has asked for additional evidence other the marriage certificate, as response to we uploading the marriage certificate ( though CO letter says proof of relationship).
> 
> Now,
> 
> 1. I have been asked to a get a letter from my company that i am married to my wife ( name), and have nominated my wife as the nominee for the mediclaim insurance.
> 
> 2. Need to get 3 declaration from from close friends/ relatives on 20 rupees stamp paper that thy were present in my wedding and they still see us happily married and we are in continous relationship ( what non sense)
> 
> When i told the agent that most of friends who applied before jan 15 have already started getting time. he reassured me that the process will take a maximum of 4 months and i am sure to get the visa before may 10 ( outer limit) and minimum by April 10th.


Hey don't worry I have applied on 4th December through agent and my agent told me that you have to wait coz December was almost a holiday for immi deptt so u will get through in March end or April. As well as he told me that people from November are also in waiting.


----------



## asialanka

Rubal1 said:


> Hey don't worry I have applied on 4th December through agent and my agent told me that you have to wait coz December was almost a holiday for immi deptt so u will get through in March end or April. As well as he told me that people from November are also in waiting.


Hi Mate

What your agent says is bit doubtful and you'd realize this if you look at the tracker maintained by the forum members.

Anyways.... share your timeline and update the tracker


----------



## NMCHD

Hi Guys,

I was uploading docs in immiaccount and had a few doubts-

1) I have total work exp of 10 years out of which 2010 to 2013 is relevant to my nominated occupation. I have uploaded docs pertaining to this employment under "Evidence of work experience- overseas". I am also uploading docs pertaining to my previous employment history and current employment. For these documents pertaining to non relevant employment I found two categories in the drop down list. 1) Evidence of employment history ( for previous non relevant employment) and 2) Evidence of Employment -current ( for current non relevant employment). 
I am going to select same categories for my wife's employment docs, though i am not claiming any points for her.

Please confirm if this is correct.

2) Secondly, I uploaded Voters card and PAN card under National ID documents-> sub category Others and mentioned detail of proofs in description field, since I wasn't sure if these documents are considered as National ID. Hope this is ok.

3) under which category should I upload affidavit which i had made for slight variance in my Father's name on few of my documents

4) lastly, whether I am required to upload pdf file for e- medical information sheet ( containing photograph). Medicals have already been uploaded by panel clinic.

Thanks..


----------



## mins

I got the grant today :happy: super excited and super anxious about my next steps / job and what not !!

Thanks to all for all the ever pouring wisdom on this forum.


----------



## Rubal1

asialanka said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> What your agent says is bit doubtful and you'd realize this if you look at the tracker maintained by the forum members.
> 
> Anyways.... share your timeline and update the tracker


Hey I have already updated the tracker.. I have seen tracker and there are few people left in December month and m one of them


----------



## bong190

timeoff said:


> Hi Bong 190,
> I just called Hong Kong PCC and the lady on the phone told me that if I submit my PCC application with an official visa application acknowledgement letter is not sufficient. I must provide a postal address at this stage in order to process my application. She said they will not accept my the application without the postal address. I am very frustrating now cause I really want to speed up the process. I am thinking shall I still submit my PCC application first and if they find out missing the postal address, will they contact me later via email/phone so that I can update them once I got the postal address?
> p.s. I will apply offshore
> Much appreciate for your help! Thanks mate


They accepted my PCC application because I told them that I will provide them the address asap. So, I would suggest you make a phone call to them(9a.m local time is the best), and inquire which address would be suitable.


----------



## BretSavage

mins said:


> I got the grant today :happy: super excited and super anxious about my next steps / job and what not !!
> 
> Thanks to all for all the ever pouring wisdom on this forum.


Congrtz mins & all the best..


----------



## paisrikanth

mins said:


> I got the grant today :happy: super excited and super anxious about my next steps / job and what not !!
> 
> Thanks to all for all the ever pouring wisdom on this forum.


congrats !! Did you get an email notification ?


----------



## mins

Yes, I got the grant letters via email through my agent


----------



## NMCHD

NMCHD said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was uploading docs in immiaccount and had a few doubts-
> 
> 1) I have total work exp of 10 years out of which 2010 to 2013 is relevant to my nominated occupation. I have uploaded docs pertaining to this employment under "Evidence of work experience- overseas". I am also uploading docs pertaining to my previous employment history and current employment. For these documents pertaining to non relevant employment I found two categories in the drop down list. 1) Evidence of employment history ( for previous non relevant employment) and 2) Evidence of Employment -current ( for current non relevant employment).
> I am going to select same categories for my wife's employment docs, though i am not claiming any points for her.
> 
> Please confirm if this is correct.
> 
> 2) Secondly, I uploaded Voters card and PAN card under National ID documents-> sub category Others and mentioned detail of proofs in description field, since I wasn't sure if these documents are considered as National ID. Hope this is ok.
> 
> 3) under which category should I upload affidavit which i had made for slight variance in my Father's name on few of my documents
> 
> 4) lastly, whether I am required to upload pdf file for e- medical information sheet ( containing photograph). Medicals have already been uploaded by panel clinic.
> 
> Thanks..


Guys...Urgent pls.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

I used the following:


Change of Name, Evidence of	
Statutory Declaration	
Affidavit on Name (My description of the file)



NMCHD said:


> Hi Mathan
> 
> Under which category did u upload affidavit for father's name mismatch on ImmiAccount
> 
> Thanks


----------



## lk2015

mins said:


> Yes, I got the grant letters via email through my agent


Congratulations mins


----------



## nicemathan

Regarding providing evidence for non relevant work experience. I suppose it is not needed. Most of the forum members include myself didnt submit evidence for the experience which is not considered by the assessing body.

Regarding name related SD, I have replied above.

Medicals not sure. Mostly people used to upload the receipt of the medical check, just to prove that medicals was done and hospitals folks will be uploading the complete details.

For National ID cards, I used Aadhaar and PAN card. Aadhaar is verifiable online and PAN would justify the employment proof documents as our Form16s and ITRs have PAN number written all over it. Not sure about Voter ID card, as it has non-english letters in it.



NMCHD said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was uploading docs in immiaccount and had a few doubts-
> 
> 1) I have total work exp of 10 years out of which 2010 to 2013 is relevant to my nominated occupation. I have uploaded docs pertaining to this employment under "Evidence of work experience- overseas". I am also uploading docs pertaining to my previous employment history and current employment. For these documents pertaining to non relevant employment I found two categories in the drop down list. 1) Evidence of employment history ( for previous non relevant employment) and 2) Evidence of Employment -current ( for current non relevant employment).
> I am going to select same categories for my wife's employment docs, though i am not claiming any points for her.
> 
> Please confirm if this is correct.
> 
> 2) Secondly, I uploaded Voters card and PAN card under National ID documents-> sub category Others and mentioned detail of proofs in description field, since I wasn't sure if these documents are considered as National ID. Hope this is ok.
> 
> 3) under which category should I upload affidavit which i had made for slight variance in my Father's name on few of my documents
> 
> 4) lastly, whether I am required to upload pdf file for e- medical information sheet ( containing photograph). Medicals have already been uploaded by panel clinic.
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## nicemathan

Congratz buddy. 

Do stay in touch. It will be really helpful.

If I may know which city are you heading to, please and prospective travel month.



mins said:


> Yes, I got the grant letters via email through my agent


----------



## mins

nicemathan said:


> Congratz buddy.
> 
> Do stay in touch. It will be really helpful.
> 
> If I may know which city are you heading to, please and prospective travel month.


Definitely. Inspiring to be around on this forum for longer.

I believe every experience quoted on this forum, country wise, city wise, situation wise, is of valuable aid to members applying for their visa. Great show by some of the experts on the forum, who dole out advice and tips for the common good. 

I plan to go to Melbourne first, for my job hunt in May 2015. Meantime, will try to see if I can get lucky to get a landed project from my current employer.


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> Regarding providing evidence for non relevant work experience. I suppose it is not needed. Most of the forum members include myself didnt submit evidence for the experience which is not considered by the assessing body.
> 
> Regarding name related SD, I have replied above.
> 
> Medicals not sure. Mostly people used to upload the receipt of the medical check, just to prove that medicals was done and hospitals folks will be uploading the complete details.
> 
> For National ID cards, I used Aadhaar and PAN card. Aadhaar is verifiable online and PAN would justify the employment proof documents as our Form16s and ITRs have PAN number written all over it. Not sure about Voter ID card, as it has non-english letters in it.


Thanks Mathan..in my case the non relevant work exp is a substantial portion out of my total employment i.e. almost 8 out of 12 years. Will it still be okay, not to upload documents for these companies.

I know u have been quite clear in your reply, still wanted to be double sure.


----------



## nicemathan

Good Good...

Yes, thats the best thing that can happen. To move internally from the same company to Oz.

Hopefully, you get through that.  

If it turns out positive then you can land without worry and apprehensions 

Just planning how to lead life downunder.



mins said:


> Definitely. Inspiring to be around on this forum for longer.
> 
> I believe every experience quoted on this forum, country wise, city wise, situation wise, is of valuable aid to members applying for their visa. Great show by some of the experts on the forum, who dole out advice and tips for the common good.
> 
> I plan to go to Melbourne first, for my job hunt in May 2015. Meantime, will try to see if I can get lucky to get a landed project from my current employer.


----------



## nicemathan

Most people dont include it. 

Sometimes few CO's might think you are trying to over claim. 

But I haven't seen any negative outcome due to this. 

As long as you have documents upload it and clearly mention it is not relevant experience. 

However, if you ask me, I havent uploaded them. If CO asks I will upload non-relevant experience documents.



NMCHD said:


> Thanks Mathan..in my case the non relevant work exp is a substantial portion out of my total employment i.e. almost 8 out of 12 years. Will it still be okay, not to upload documents for these companies.
> 
> I know u have been quite clear in your reply, still wanted to be double sure.


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> Most people dont include it.
> 
> Sometimes few CO's might think you are trying to over claim.
> 
> But I haven't seen any negative outcome due to this.
> 
> As long as you have documents upload it and clearly mention it is not relevant experience.
> 
> However, if you ask me, I havent uploaded them. If CO asks I will upload non-relevant experience documents.


Great..I guess u are right. 

I will also upload relevant docs only and keep others ready incase CO asks.


----------



## MunishKumar

Anybody who has submitted EOI after 21 Feb (60 points) received invite today ?? i have seen ppl getting invite with 65 points..


----------



## nicemathan

What is the job code you are applying ?

Also I will suggest to use relevant thread for your query. 

*EOI submitted *thread will be an ideal place for this question.



MunishKumar said:


> Anybody who has submitted EOI after 21 Feb (60 points) received invite today ?? i have seen ppl getting invite with 65 points..


----------



## anandumesh

Friends, I am surprised to see an invite in my inbox. Have logged my application today afternoon (India time) and the invite has surprised me. I have 65 points.

Can somebody please help with the procedure? I will start collecting the documents but also need to understand what else I should be ready with?


----------



## nicemathan

Are you filing it of your own or using an agent.

The reason I am asking so is, I see only two post from you.

Anyways go through the following link you will get the needed information.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

I hope this helps.



anandumesh said:


> Friends, I am surprised to see an invite in my inbox. Have logged my application today afternoon (India time) and the invite has surprised me. I have 65 points.
> 
> Can somebody please help with the procedure? I will start collecting the documents but also need to understand what else I should be ready with?


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> Regarding providing evidence for non relevant work experience. I suppose it is not needed. Most of the forum members include myself didnt submit evidence for the experience which is not considered by the assessing body.
> 
> Regarding name related SD, I have replied above.
> 
> Medicals not sure. Mostly people used to upload the receipt of the medical check, just to prove that medicals was done and hospitals folks will be uploading the complete details.
> 
> For National ID cards, I used Aadhaar and PAN card. Aadhaar is verifiable online and PAN would justify the employment proof documents as our Form16s and ITRs have PAN number written all over it. Not sure about Voter ID card, as it has non-english letters in it.


Hi Mathan

Did u upload anything for medicals. If Yes, under which sub category under Medicals on Immiaccount (Form 26 or Form 26EH)

Thanks..


----------



## naxia

Hi, I am currently on a 457 visa and just lodged my 189 visa application yesterday. In the e-Visa form I stated that my dependant and I completed a health check within the last 12 months (Chest X-ray exam only completed last October 2014). In my IMMI account, there is no link to organising my health examinations and instead have this message: 

_Meeting the health requirement
This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
_

However, in my wife's/dependant applicant's section, a link has been included for organising health examinations.

Question is, should we both wait for CO's advise on which health examinations to undertake? Or should my wife go ahead and arrange her health exams through the link?


----------



## Krishdevin

I got a direct grant the day before evening ,on 11th March 2015. I filed my visa on the 6th Jan 2015 for System Analyst 60 points.


----------



## BretSavage

Krishdevin said:


> I got a direct grant the day before evening ,on 11th March 2015. I filed my visa on the 6th Jan 2015 for System Analyst 60 points.


Congrtz krishdevin and all the best..


----------



## sivakumar s s

Krishdevin said:


> I got a direct grant the day before evening ,on 11th March 2015. I filed my visa on the 6th Jan 2015 for System Analyst 60 points.




Many many hearty congratulations krish

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

naxia said:


> Hi, I am currently on a 457 visa and just lodged my 189 visa application yesterday. In the e-Visa form I stated that my dependant and I completed a health check within the last 12 months (Chest X-ray exam only completed last October 2014). In my IMMI account, there is no link to organising my health examinations and instead have this message:
> 
> _Meeting the health requirement
> This person may be required to undergo health examinations as part of this visa application process. The message on this page should continue to be monitored for any updates.
> _
> 
> However, in my wife's/dependant applicant's section, a link has been included for organising health examinations.
> 
> Question is, should we both wait for CO's advise on which health examinations to undertake? Or should my wife go ahead and arrange her health exams through the link?



Dear Naxia,

No worries. Very cool process. follow these steps

1. On the applicant page => right hand side => find eclient or medical related link

2. Click the link and navigate, which will create HAPID for you and your dependents

3. While visiting hospital bring this HAPID letter to them along with your original passport.

4. Once Medical test is done at the clinic, the report will be sent to DIBP on same or other day.

5. IF it is done, then in your account under each applicant a message will be shown like this "MEDICALS HAS BEEN FINALISED FOR THIS APPLICANTS.............BLAH........"


cool... Enjoy... All the best


----------



## nicemathan

No, I haven't done my medicals yet.



NMCHD said:


> Hi Mathan
> 
> Did u upload anything for medicals. If Yes, under which sub category under Medicals on Immiaccount (Form 26 or Form 26EH)
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## Raviinc

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Naxia,
> 
> No worries. Very cool process. follow these steps
> 
> 1. On the applicant page => right hand side => find eclient or medical related link
> 
> 2. Click the link and navigate, which will create HAPID for you and your dependents
> 
> 3. While visiting hospital bring this HAPID letter to them along with your original passport.
> 
> 4. Once Medical test is done at the clinic, the report will be sent to DIBP on same or other day.
> 
> 5. IF it is done, then in your account under each applicant a message will be shown like this "MEDICALS HAS BEEN FINALISED FOR THIS APPLICANTS.............BLAH........"
> 
> 
> cool... Enjoy... All the best


Hi Siva
Nice to see you on thread after a long time. Most of the seniors seem to have signed out but I do make visits regularily and try to help out. So how's Adelaide and how's the job market generally in OZ.
Thanks


----------



## Sohnay_Shah_Khan

*Need Up to date tracker*

Dear All,

I need up to date tracker/spread sheet for applicants. Could anyone please share me web link accordingly.

Regards


----------



## dj_Baba

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/669794-visa-tracker-link-faqs-1.html


----------



## Sohnay_Shah_Khan

Thanks a lot


----------



## vishakbhat

Hi,

I would like to inform that I have finally got the grant mail today (2:30 PM AEDT) from DIBP. 

I would like to thank all the forum members for their help and suggestions (not necessarily on my concerns), through which I was able to cross a few hurdles (application not moving forward due to technical issues in IMMIAccount site) and was able to fasten the processing.

Updated the tracker.


----------



## priyasengupta

Is it okay, if i submit Indian PCC which was provided for canada immigration when processing 189 for Australia?


----------



## ibfij

Hi guys,

I'm facing problems while uploading documents through "Attach documents" button. the moment I select "Evidence type" it loads "Account Details" page. I need to add form 1221 and my photograph and it doesn't let me. count of current uploaded files is 15. any suggestions?


----------



## gurumurthal

priyasengupta said:


> Is it okay, if i submit Indian PCC which was provided for canada immigration when processing 189 for Australia?


No.
The name of the country is written on the PCC for which you are applying for immigration. 
For each country where you submit visa application you need a separate PCC.


----------



## viju_009

priyasengupta said:


> Is it okay, if i submit Indian PCC which was provided for canada immigration when processing 189 for Australia?


 don't think so because in my. Indian pcc there is as mention that pcc for commonwealth of Australia


----------



## BretSavage

vishakbhat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to inform that I have finally got the grant mail today (2:30 PM AEDT) from DIBP.
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members for their help and suggestions (not necessarily on my concerns), through which I was able to cross a few hurdles (application not moving forward due to technical issues in IMMIAccount site) and was able to fasten the processing.
> 
> Updated the tracker.



Congrtz vishakbhat & all the best..


----------



## gbhanu2001

I was lodging my visa application in immi but when i clicked on the submit button, the page froze and till now i am not able to access the evisa portal. I can login to the portal and navigate till 4/17 form. after that it says "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." Is anyone else having this problem? I m worried if something went wrong only with my application or if its a system outage which is affecting everyone? Please can some one check and let me know?


----------



## viju_009

Guys need clarification 

Co has been allocated and has asked for uk pcc and marriage certificate and few more. All the documents have been uploaded using the immi portal by the agent. Wanted to know if we have to send an email to the co confirming that we have to responded to his query by uploading documents? Or a mail notification is already sent by system to the co as we upload the documents. 

My agent is saying it will take minimum two weeks for the co to reply (not sure which era is he referring to). Can I call my co by passing my agent, will it by any chance affect the outcome of my visa grant. Am beginning to doubt my agents genuineness as he wants to project that with a great difficulty I have got this visa as against in this forum where I read many posts where our forum members have called the co and they have grant in 2 days maximum ( in most cases same day )


----------



## mandy2137

At form 80, I am not able to add date, it says format should be dd-mmm-yyyy. Please guide.


----------



## priyasengupta

thanks a lot for your clarification


----------



## sivakumar s s

vishakbhat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to inform that I have finally got the grant mail today (2:30 PM AEDT) from DIBP.
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members for their help and suggestions (not necessarily on my concerns), through which I was able to cross a few hurdles (application not moving forward due to technical issues in IMMIAccount site) and was able to fasten the processing.
> 
> Updated the tracker.


Many many hearty congratulations vishak
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raviinc said:


> Hi Siva
> Nice to see you on thread after a long time. Most of the seniors seem to have signed out but I do make visits regularily and try to help out. So how's Adelaide and how's the job market generally in OZ.
> Thanks


Hi Ravi, Hope you are doing good......

Yeah its like passenger travelling in a train - The experience with Forum

Adelaide really awesome place to live. Less Traffic and easily connected to city.

Job market is better now.....

But one thing I observed here after interacting different kind of people, they say never it went up and down, its like that only.....

Since, we are comparing with US,UK and INDIA.... Aussie is bit slow & different economy........

Honestly, to Settle in good job it takes nearly 3-4 months of time. Because its the unknown country and need local experience...... 


For IT guys, not attractive as like in US and INDIA..... 


But overall it is good.... But be patience to crack good job...... Until then take what ever comes to gain local experience.......


----------



## sivakumar s s

mandy2137 said:


> At form 80, I am not able to add date, it says format should be dd-mmm-yyyy. Please guide.


Try this;

*DD-MMM-YYYY => 14-MAR-2015*


----------



## sivakumar s s

viju_009 said:


> Guys need clarification
> 
> Co has been allocated and has asked for uk pcc and marriage certificate and few more. All the documents have been uploaded using the immi portal by the agent. Wanted to know if we have to send an email to the co confirming that we have to responded to his query by uploading documents? Or a mail notification is already sent by system to the co as we upload the documents.
> 
> My agent is saying it will take minimum two weeks for the co to reply (not sure which era is he referring to). Can I call my co by passing my agent, will it by any chance affect the outcome of my visa grant. Am beginning to doubt my agents genuineness as he wants to project that with a great difficulty I have got this visa as against in this forum where I read many posts where our forum members have called the co and they have grant in 2 days maximum ( in most cases same day )


If your agent is mara then stick to his words

Else dont wait for these jokers words......

Make a early morning call and get the grant news.......


----------



## gbhanu2001

gbhanu2001 said:


> I was lodging my visa application in immi but when i clicked on the submit button, the page froze and till now i am not able to access the evisa portal. I can login to the portal and navigate till 4/17 form. after that it says "This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." Is anyone else having this problem? I m worried if something went wrong only with my application or if its a system outage which is affecting everyone? Please can some one check and let me know?


Please can someone please login to the evisa portal and see if its a system outage. I am really worried that something went wrong with my application.


----------



## Raviinc

sivakumar s s said:


> Hi Ravi, Hope you are doing good......
> 
> Yeah its like passenger travelling in a train - The experience with Forum
> 
> Adelaide really awesome place to live. Less Traffic and easily connected to city.
> 
> Job market is better now.....
> 
> But one thing I observed here after interacting different kind of people, they say never it went up and down, its like that only.....
> 
> Since, we are comparing with US,UK and INDIA.... Aussie is bit slow & different economy........
> 
> Honestly, to Settle in good job it takes nearly 3-4 months of time. Because its the unknown country and need local experience......
> 
> 
> For IT guys, not attractive as like in US and INDIA.....
> 
> 
> But overall it is good.... But be patience to crack good job...... Until then take what ever comes to gain local experience.......


Hi Siva
Correct analysis. I don't mean to scare the IT guys but OZ has never been a great place for IT. The reports what I am getting is that most of the migrants have actually switched over to different occupations but then luck and opportunity also plays a great role. Though it's not related to this thread I want to know how's the job opportunity with regard to government jobs like do they have competitive exams or what's the process.
Thanks


----------



## sivakumar s s

Raviinc said:


> Hi Siva
> Correct analysis. I don't mean to scare the IT guys but OZ has never been a great place for IT. The reports what I am getting is that most of the migrants have actually switched over to different occupations but then luck and opportunity also plays a great role. Though it's not related to this thread I want to know how's the job opportunity with regard to government jobs like do they have competitive exams or what's the process.
> Thanks


I have little knowledge about government jobs,
But as far as I know, Some sensitive department like police, military........
They prefer only Citizens only.....


Some other department are liberal(Contract jobs) but mostly Citizenship is needed for permanent Government job.


----------



## vinaaysiva

raj147 said:


> Good day all,
> 
> Got my grant this morning. Thanks for this active forum from which I gained tremendous knowledge.
> 
> Cheers and wishing luck to all aspiring applicants.
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


Hi Raj,

Are you still in singapore?Me also in singapore and just started the Aus process.Send a mail to my id so that we can be in touch for any clarifications.my email is same as this forum id in gmail.

Thanks


----------



## NMCHD

Hi Guys

Just a small clarification. While uploading employment docs for one of the company I made a combined Pdf containing appointment letter, salary increment letter, payslips and form 16 (to save on no. of files limit) and uploaded under sub category Others, under Evidence of Employment - overseas. I mentioned the detail of documents available in file in the description field. 

Is this Ok or should I upload under specific sub categories only as seperate Pdfs.

Thanks..


----------



## mhou

gbhanu2001 said:


> Please can someone please login to the evisa portal and see if its a system outage. I am really worried that something went wrong with my application.


I'm experiencing exactly the same frustration!

I was able to get to step 5 earlier today and closed the page without saving.
I'm worried about the above mentioned action is the reason why I can't get to step 5.

Did you do the same thing?

Worst case, I will call them first thing next Monday. Good luck


----------



## gbhanu2001

mhou said:


> I'm experiencing exactly the same frustration!
> 
> I was able to get to step 5 earlier today and closed the page without saving.
> I'm worried about the above mentioned action is the reason why I can't get to step 5.
> 
> Did you do the same thing?
> 
> Worst case, I will call them first thing next Monday. Good luck


I was filling the application and reached the submit button. When i clicked on the submit button, it just hanged up and the browser did not respond for sometime. Later I got a message saying the system is temporarily not available. After that I tried to open the application, but i can navigate only tilll the 4/17 form. after that when i press next button it gives me an error " This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later." 

Are you getting the same error?


----------



## NMCHD

gbhanu2001 said:


> I was filling the application and reached the submit button. When i clicked on the submit button, it just hanged up and the browser did not respond for sometime. Later I got a message saying the system is temporarily not available. After that I tried to open the application, but i can navigate only tilll the 4/17 form. after that when i press next button it gives me an error " This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."
> 
> Are you getting the same error?


Dont worry guys..seems to be a system outage. Should be Ok by tomm.


----------



## Leb

Hey Friends,

One simple questions.. I am applying EOI for my friend for visa 190, is there anything to do other than filling the application form from skillselect? Do We have to contact the state he is applying to? Or simply wait for the result and then lodge for the visa...


----------



## Leb

mehul.dalki said:


> You apply for state nomination also which you mentioned in eoi......


How to do that? Would u advise!!!


----------



## Leb

mehul.dalki said:


> Which state you are applying for nomination?????


Victoria


----------



## mhou

Yep, same for me bro


----------



## mhou

gbhanu2001 said:


> I was filling the application and reached the submit button. When i clicked on the submit button, it just hanged up and the browser did not respond for sometime. Later I got a message saying the system is temporarily not available. After that I tried to open the application, but i can navigate only tilll the 4/17 form. after that when i press next button it gives me an error " This service is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later."
> 
> Are you getting the same error?


Same for me. Just tried, still the same problem


----------



## mhou

NMCHD said:


> Dont worry guys..seems to be a system outage. Should be Ok by tomm.


immi.gov.au/services/pages/planned-system-maintenance-technical-issues.aspx


----------



## sivakumar s s

Leb said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> One simple questions.. I am applying EOI for my friend for visa 190, is there anything to do other than filling the application form from skillselect? Do We have to contact the state he is applying to? Or simply wait for the result and then lodge for the visa...


Since you had choosed the VIC state in your EOI application.

Use the Same EOI ref no. while applying state sponsorship

Here the link.....

Victoria State Nomination - Live in Victoria

All the best for your friend....


----------



## Leb

sivakumar s s said:


> Since you had choosed the VIC state in your EOI application.
> 
> Use the Same EOI ref no. while applying state sponsorship
> 
> Here the link.....
> 
> Victoria State Nomination - Live in Victoria
> 
> All the best for your friend....


Thank you very much... I realized afterwards that the occupation: construction project manager is not required in Victoria while it is there in NSW list. After reading NSW nomination procedures, the did not mention anything regarding contacting them for nomination while they said that they will access the EOI and send the invitation if selected. Please advise whether I should contact them or simply wait for them to contact me.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Leb said:


> Thank you very much... I realized afterwards that the occupation: construction project manager is not required in Victoria while it is there in NSW list. After reading NSW nomination procedures, the did not mention anything regarding contacting them for nomination while they said that they will access the EOI and send the invitation if selected. Please advise whether I should contact them or simply wait for them to contact me.


Cool dear,,,,

You have to wait for invite from NSW state to apply for State sponsorship,
Once comes apply it and pay respective fees.....

Later you will get a invite fro VISA....

All the best

Your lucky not get struck with VIC.....


----------



## anandumesh

Hello, need a small information.

While I have started collecting the required documents, is it recommended to do a medical examination & get PCC in parallel and submit along with the visa?

Or should I wait for CO to ask for Medicals?


----------



## KeeDa

anandumesh said:


> Hello, need a small information.
> 
> While I have started collecting the required documents, is it recommended to do a medical examination & get PCC in parallel and submit along with the visa?
> 
> Or should I wait for CO to ask for Medicals?


Umesh,

That is a personal decision. Most who delay PCC and Medicals do it for the sole reason to get a longer Initial Entry Date on the visa (i.e. the date by which you should visit Australia on this visa). If you do not have any such constraints, then you might as well go ahead with the PCC and Medicals. Doing them now would mean you would receive an IED of approximately mid-March 2016.


----------



## anandumesh

Got it, thanks. One more, incase I submit the application online without PCC and Medical, will it allow me to upload PCC and Medical before the CO is assigned?


----------



## KeeDa

anandumesh said:


> Got it, thanks. One more, incase I submit the application online without PCC and Medical, will it allow me to upload PCC and Medical before the CO is assigned?


Yes.


----------



## ishaan24

Hi all, I will be lodging my visa application soon. I will be applying for 189 visa and need some help regarding my medicals. Shall I wait for the case officer or go for medicals now. Please reply me if anyone is familiar with this. 

Kind regards
Ishaan


----------



## anandumesh

Ishan, I have asked the same question a couple of blocks above.

Below is the reply "That is a personal decision. Most who delay PCC and Medicals do it for the sole reason to get a longer Initial Entry Date on the visa (i.e. the date by which you should visit Australia on this visa). If you do not have any such constraints, then you might as well go ahead with the PCC and Medicals. Doing them now would mean you would receive an IED of approximately mid-March 2016"


----------



## Usha Abhilash

Hi all,

Just to update you that I landed a job in 12 days.

I had taken all information relating to the "BIG MOVE" from this Expatforum, and I need to thank you all for that. Thanks a lot.

Best of luck to all who are waiting it the queue.

Regards
Usha


----------



## piyush1132003

Usha Abhilash said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to update you that I landed a job in 12 days.
> 
> I had taken all information relating to the "BIG MOVE" from this Expatforum, and I need to thank you all for that. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Best of luck to all who are waiting it the queue.
> 
> Regards
> Usha


Wow...cngrts, wats your skill set mate?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## KeeDa

piyush1132003 said:


> Wow...cngrts, wats your skill set mate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


It's in the signature. 221214 - Internal Auditor.


----------



## Usha Abhilash

piyush1132003 said:


> Wow...cngrts, wats your skill set mate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Internal Audit, though got job in Accounts/Admin. Atleast something good to start with.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Usha Abhilash said:


> Internal Audit, though got job in Accounts/Admin. Atleast something good to start with.


Good usha,

Nice to hear and my second wishes in this thread....


----------



## nsk.14

Hi All,

I read in this forum that 189 visa holders can work on any ANZSCO code/ occupation & there is no restriction that the job has to be related to ANZSCO code under which 189 visa is granted. 

Can some one pls tell me if this is correct? Also does the 189 visa grant letter has any details on the ANZSCO code/ occupation?

Thanks.


----------



## babajani

nsk.14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read in this forum that 189 visa holders can work on any ANZSCO code/ occupation & there is no restriction that the job has to be related to ANZSCO code under which 189 visa is granted.
> 
> Can some one pls tell me if this is correct? Also does the 189 visa grant letter has any details on the ANZSCO code/ occupation?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes what you have read is absolutely correct. You do not have to work in the skill you have been assessed. You can work in any field you wish to.

Your grant letter does mention your Anzsco code and occupation. But it does not have any effect on your ability to work in any field you wish for.

Regards


----------



## KeeDa

babajani said:


> Yes what you have read is absolutely correct. You do not have to work in the skill you have been assessed. You can work in any field you wish to.
> 
> Your grant letter does mention your Anzsco code and occupation. But it does not have any effect on your ability to work in any field you wish for.
> 
> Regards


+1
And to add, your dependent partner/ spouse too can work in any occupation.


----------



## mayank1127

Hi All, 

I had a query on the age considered during the immigration process. Is the age calculated on the date you submit the EOI or when you get invite ?

Thanks,
Mayank


----------



## KeeDa

mayank1127 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a query on the age considered during the immigration process. Is the age calculated on the date you submit the EOI or when you get invite ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mayank


As per points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf from immi website, its *age at the time of invitation*.


----------



## timbuktoo

Hi, I have a query regarding partner points eligibility. I applied for 190 visa ( VIC SS ). My ANZSCO code is 261311 (Analyst Programmer) is open and available in both SOL and CSOL.However, partner's code 225112 ( Market Research Analyst) is only in CSOL and not open .I believe CSOL is considered for state nominated visa i.e. 190. Still I am little worried. Can anyone please confirm if I am eligible for partners point ? Or anyone who was in this situation and got visa approved ? Thanks in advance !


----------



## NMCHD

timbuktoo said:


> Hi, I have a query regarding partner points eligibility. I applied for 190 visa ( VIC SS ). My ANZSCO code is 261311 (Analyst Programmer) is open and available in both SOL and CSOL.However, partner's code 225112 ( Market Research Analyst) is only in CSOL and not open .I believe CSOL is considered for state nominated visa i.e. 190. Still I am little worried. Can anyone please confirm if I am eligible for partners point ? Or anyone who was in this situation and got visa approved ? Thanks in advance !


I guess u are eligible for points, subject to ur wife's positive assessment and required IELTS score.


----------



## timbuktoo

NMCHD said:


> I guess u are eligible for points, subject to ur wife's positive assessment and required IELTS score.


Thanks for quick response. She has +ve assessment from VETASSES and required IELTS (6 and above). Was little worried thinkig if her code needs to be open or in SOL.


----------



## KeeDa

timbuktoo said:


> Thanks for quick response. She has +ve assessment from VETASSES and required IELTS (6 and above). Was little worried thinkig if her code needs to be open or in SOL.


I would still wait for someone with a similar experience to reply on this. If I were you, I would be equally concerned because her occupation is not "open" with any state. But, most probably, you should be fine as I haven't come across any fine print that says it has to be open. They just say about partners occupation being on the list and partner being assessed as skilled in that occupation.


----------



## piyush1132003

KeeDa said:


> I would still wait for someone with a similar experience to reply on this. If I were you, I would be equally concerned because her occupation is not "open" with any state. But, most probably, you should be fine as I haven't come across any fine print that says it has to be open. They just say about partners occupation being on the list and partner being assessed as skilled in that occupation.


Yes, I also read it here in some of the thread and confirmed by moderator that, in case you apply for 190 and applying your partners point as well, then your partner occu should be in CSOL irrespective of the fact that it is open or closed.

Having said that, do consider one of the latest trend of Vic for rejecting most of the application. 
Not sure here, why r u applying for 190 when you can easily apply for 189 also.

You can also increase your score by giving pte if you have struggling from ielts in past 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Danav_Singh

timbuktoo said:


> Thanks for quick response. She has +ve assessment from VETASSES and required IELTS (6 and above). Was little worried thinkig if her code needs to be open or in SOL.


Both partner should be from the same group. If you are applying for 190 then you can claim her 5 points but not if you choose to apply for 189.


----------



## naxia

After lodging my visa, I did not find the "Organise health examinations" link under my name. It only appears under my dependant's name. During the the application, I answered Yes to the question asking if I had a health exam in the last 12 months (chest x-ray completed last Oct 2014 for 457 visa). I know that I need to do a full health exam, including chest x-ray. Do I need to wait for CO's advise on this? Any steps I can do so I can book my medicals before CO allocation? I'm aware that CO allocation could take weeks and I was hoping to do medicals before this.


----------



## saurabhraje1124

Hey Guys!!!!

Just received the Direct Visa Grant from DIBP today!!! Thanks for all the help guys!!!


----------



## pratik2077

saurabhraje1124 said:


> Hey Guys!!!!
> 
> Just received the Direct Visa Grant from DIBP today!!! Thanks for all the help guys!!!


Congratulations..!


----------



## Realhuman

saurabhraje1124 said:


> Hey Guys!!!!
> 
> Just received the Direct Visa Grant from DIBP today!!! Thanks for all the help guys!!!


Congratulations !!!

Please update on Visa Tracker list...


----------



## Sri9

Got the Grant :second: finally ....

Cheers,
Sri


----------



## nicemathan

Congratz... Enjoy the moment  



saurabhraje1124 said:


> Hey Guys!!!!
> 
> Just received the Direct Visa Grant from DIBP today!!! Thanks for all the help guys!!!


----------



## nicemathan

Based on your time line it seems quite a long wait.

Savor the moment 



Sri9 said:


> Got the Grant :second: finally ....
> 
> Cheers,
> Sri


----------



## Rubal1

Guys m so happy got the grant mail today... Yipeee thanks everyone for your help.

ielts - Aug 15 with R-8, W-7.5, L-7,S-8.5, 189 skill assessment - Nov -1, Invite - Nov 15, Visa applied - 4th Dec, Grant - waiting


----------



## BretSavage

Sri9 said:


> Got the Grant :second: finally ....
> 
> Cheers,
> Sri


Congrtz & all the best..


----------



## BretSavage

Rubal1 said:


> Guys m so happy got the grant mail today... Yipeee thanks everyone for your help.
> 
> ielts - Aug 15 with R-8, W-7.5, L-7,S-8.5, 189 skill assessment - Nov -1, Invite - Nov 15, Visa applied - 4th Dec, Grant - waiting


Congrtz Rubal & All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

nsk.14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I read in this forum that 189 visa holders can work on any ANZSCO code/ occupation & there is no restriction that the job has to be related to ANZSCO code under which 189 visa is granted.
> 
> Can some one pls tell me if this is correct? Also does the 189 visa grant letter has any details on the ANZSCO code/ occupation?
> 
> Thanks.


You are right...... Absolutely free to do what ever legally study, work or business.....

Hardened fact is that, 90% will work on other jobs atleast for initial days......

So cool enjoy the climate, culture, atmo, env, & so on....


----------



## BretSavage

saurabhraje1124 said:


> Hey Guys!!!!
> 
> Just received the Direct Visa Grant from DIBP today!!! Thanks for all the help guys!!!


COngrtz Saurabh & all the best..


----------



## sivakumar s s

saurabhraje1124 said:


> Hey Guys!!!!
> 
> Just received the Direct Visa Grant from DIBP today!!! Thanks for all the help guys!!!


Many many hearty congratulations saurabh
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Sri9 said:


> Got the Grant :second: finally ....
> 
> Cheers,
> Sri


Many many hearty congratulations Sri
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Rubal1 said:


> Guys m so happy got the grant mail today... Yipeee thanks everyone for your help.
> 
> ielts - Aug 15 with R-8, W-7.5, L-7,S-8.5, 189 skill assessment - Nov -1, Invite - Nov 15, Visa applied - 4th Dec, Grant - waiting


Many many hearty congratulations Rubal
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## Rubal1

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations Rubal
> Won the golden :first:
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thanks Siva m very happy today..

ielts - Aug 15 with R-8, W-7.5, L-7,S-8.5, 189 skill assessment - Nov -1, Invite - Nov 15, Visa applied - 4th Dec, Grant - 16 March


----------



## NMCHD

saurabhraje1124 said:


> Hey Guys!!!!
> 
> Just received the Direct Visa Grant from DIBP today!!! Thanks for all the help guys!!!


Congrats mate..


----------



## NMCHD

Sri9 said:


> Got the Grant :second: finally ....
> 
> Cheers,
> Sri


Congrats mate..


----------



## NMCHD

Rubal1 said:


> Guys m so happy got the grant mail today... Yipeee thanks everyone for your help.
> 
> ielts - Aug 15 with R-8, W-7.5, L-7,S-8.5, 189 skill assessment - Nov -1, Invite - Nov 15, Visa applied - 4th Dec, Grant - waiting


Congrats..


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

Just few queries.

I suppose you have completed PCC and medicals.

Would like to know few details relating to them.

PCC - How much time does it take to get it done from PSK.

Medicals - What will be fee which we need to pay. for three members myself, spouse and kid. Any info on how many days they usual take to upload.



NMCHD said:


> Congrats..


----------



## KeeDa

nicemathan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Just few queries.
> 
> I suppose you have completed PCC and medicals.
> 
> Would like to know few details relating to them.
> 
> PCC - How much time does it take to get it done from PSK.
> 
> Medicals - What will be fee which we need to pay. for three members myself, spouse and kid. Any info on how many days they usual take to upload.


PCC: Indian PSK- If address on passport is same as the one where you are currently residing, and police verification has been done earlier when issuing your passport (in case of tatkal passports, police verification takes place at a later point in time, and hence stating this clause), then you are likely to receive the PCC on the same day- probably within an hour on the spot. If not, then between 2 to 3 weeks, or a day after the police verification for your tatkal passport takes place.

Medicals: I remember someone paying between 11K to 12K INR for 2 adults and a kid. Although fees could slightly vary from one medical center to another. They should not take more than 5 working days to upload your results.


----------



## Realhuman

nicemathan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Just few queries.
> 
> I suppose you have completed PCC and medicals.
> 
> Would like to know few details relating to them.
> 
> PCC - How much time does it take to get it done from PSK.
> 
> Medicals - What will be fee which we need to pay. for three members myself, spouse and kid. Any info on how many days they usual take to upload.


Medical fees what we have paid is for adult 3900.00 INR and Child 1500.00 INR. This will vary from medical center to center.


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks Keeda for your inputs.

Both of our passports have the current city address. However, for my spouse police verification was not done while re-issuing the passport. So, I guess they will do verification this time.



KeeDa said:


> PCC: Indian PSK- If address on passport is same as the one where you are currently residing, and police verification has been done earlier when issuing your passport (in case of tatkal passports, police verification takes place at a later point in time, and hence stating this clause), then you are likely to receive the PCC on the same day- probably within an hour on the spot. If not, then between 2 to 3 weeks, or a day after the police verification for your tatkal passport takes place.
> 
> Medicals: I remember someone paying between 11K to 12K INR for 2 adults and a kid. Although fees could slightly vary from one medical center to another. They should not take more than 5 working days to upload your results.


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks for your update buddy.



Realhuman said:


> Medical fees what we have paid is for adult 3900.00 INR and Child 1500.00 INR. This will vary from medical center to center.


----------



## Realhuman

nicemathan said:


> Thanks Keeda for your inputs.
> 
> Both of our passports have the current city address. However, for my spouse police verification was not done while re-issuing the passport. So, I guess they will do verification this time.


PCC issuance will vary from PSK to PSK. In my and wife's passport our current address is mentioned, on which we are residing. 

We have applied for PCC on 24th Feb and still waiting for the call from local police station for verification....


----------



## nicemathan

So, in-total today 3 GRANTS, anything more for today, which I have missed.


----------



## nicemathan

Thats weird. Quite long waiting period. 

Hopefully, you get it soon - your spouse PCC.

May I know, did you applied from Bangalore or some other city in India.



Realhuman said:


> PCC issuance will vary from PSK to PSK. In my and wife's passport our current address is mentioned, on which we are residing.
> 
> We have applied for PCC on 24th Feb and still waiting for the call from local police station for verification....


----------



## ExpatUser_2014

We got our PR in Feb. Now we are flying in April and leaving our son with his grandparents. He will join us later in June. His grandfather will accompany him to au on visitor visa that he already has. 

Query is that IS it possible for my son to enter australia with us(parents) ???


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Just few queries.
> 
> I suppose you have completed PCC and medicals.
> 
> Would like to know few details relating to them.
> 
> PCC - How much time does it take to get it done from PSK.
> 
> Medicals - What will be fee which we need to pay. for three members myself, spouse and kid. Any info on how many days they usual take to upload.


Hi Mathan

In case ur address on passport is the same as ur current address, PCC is issued by PSK on the same day. Just a 1-2 hours process.

For medicals, I paid almost 9500 INR for myself, spouse and 6 yr old kid. Usually the clinics upload in 2-3 days, however they claim to have a TAT of 7 working days. 

Hope this helps


----------



## sivakumar s s

ExpatUser_2014 said:


> We got our PR in Feb. Now we are flying in April and leaving our son with his grandparents. He will join us later in June. His grandfather will accompany him to au on visitor visa that he already has.
> 
> Query is that IS it possible for my son to enter australia with us(parents) ???


100 % free that all the visa grantees are free to fly on a group or individually but should be on or before their first entry date.

Your son can travel along with you or even later with his grand parents.


all the best. There is no restrictions......

Please do check the VEVO for all the applicants with correct information......which his mapped to the passport....


----------



## bym007

Quick question for you fellas,

I renewed my daughter's passport and need to notify the Immi. I believe I need to use Form 929, with new passport and old passport copies.

Q1. Do I need to attest the copies ?
Q2. Is Form 929 correct form to use ?
Q3. Do I sent the information to my CO by email or is there another way to submit this information ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks mate.

Yes, our passport address is the current address where we reside.

Hopefully, its going to be fine.



NMCHD said:


> Hi Mathan
> 
> In case ur address on passport is the same as ur current address, PCC is issued by PSK on the same day. Just a 1-2 hours process.
> 
> For medicals, I paid almost 9500 INR for myself, spouse and 6 yr old kid. Usually the clinics upload in 2-3 days, however they claim to have a TAT of 7 working days.
> 
> Hope this helps


----------



## apatel5917

*How IED given .*

Hi All,

I have a question regarding how IED is assigned . I can tell from what people have been taking over the forum that it is based on the earliest either the Medical for the PCC .

However what if we have PCC from 2 different countries ? and the oldest country that was lived in was 9 years ago ? Is the IED based on the PCC from the country for current residence which has been for the past 9 years ?

Inputs from anyone will be helpful.

Regards,


----------



## KeeDa

apatel5917 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question regarding how IED is assigned . I can tell from what people have been taking over the forum that it is based on the earliest either the Medical for the PCC .
> 
> However what if we have PCC from 2 different countries ? and the oldest country that was lived in was 9 years ago ? Is the IED based on the PCC from the country for current residence which has been for the past 9 years ?
> 
> Inputs from anyone will be helpful.
> 
> Regards,


IED is given based on the PCC of the country of your residence/ home country. So, if you know that you need a PCC from a foreign country and it might take some time (for example, I've heard that US FBI clearance takes time), then you might as well start the PCC application process for that other country. Your IED will be determined by PCC of your current country of residence.


----------



## apatel5917

KeeDa said:


> IED is given based on the PCC of the country of your residence/ home country. So, if you know that you need a PCC from a foreign country and it might take some time (for example, I've heard that US FBI clearance takes time), then you might as well start the PCC application process for that other country. Your IED will be determined by PCC of your current country of residence.


Hi KeeDa,

Thanks for the reply.

I currently reside in the States and received my FBI check on Mar/13/2015 but i had lived in another country 9 years ago for which i received the PCC in Dec/2014 .

So i would get the IED based on my FBI check date which is my current country of residence since the past 9 years correct ?

Regards,
Ajay


----------



## vishakbhat

*Thank you*



sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations vishak
> Won the golden :first:
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thank you Sivakumar. It had been a tense few days when I could see many other forum members update in tracker with grants, while they had applied much later than I did. But, I am grateful that the CO asked only for an additional education document and granted the visa soon after I uploaded it.

I would like to thank you and other seniors personally for your valuable inputs in this forum, because of which I was able to know how to follow up with DIBP and get the visa soon.

regards,
Vishak


----------



## vishakbhat

sivakumar s s said:


> I have little knowledge about government jobs,
> But as far as I know, Some sensitive department like police, military........
> They prefer only Citizens only.....
> 
> 
> Some other department are liberal(Contract jobs) but mostly Citizenship is needed for permanent Government job.


From what I have seen in job sites catering to Australian jobs, government jobs typically are preferred for citizens and/or require a basic security clearance which can be obtained only by citizens. I have seen this for IT jobs and it may be the same for other professions too.


----------



## vishakbhat

babajani said:


> Yes what you have read is absolutely correct. You do not have to work in the skill you have been assessed. You can work in any field you wish to.
> 
> Your grant letter does mention your Anzsco code and occupation. But it does not have any effect on your ability to work in any field you wish for.
> 
> Regards


One small twist in this. I recently got my grant mail and in the PDF, there are two set of pages. First 2 pages is the communication that I have got a grant and on page 1, I see the ANZSCO code. However, this is followed by 4 pages which is the actual grant letter (it says so). This letter does not specify any ANZSCO code. I am not sure if the grant letter is only the second set of 4 pages or all the 6 pages put together, but I would assume the former.

regards,
Vishak


----------



## vishakbhat

Congrats...


----------



## LILAS

apatel5917 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question regarding how IED is assigned . I can tell from what people have been taking over the forum that it is based on the earliest either the Medical for the PCC .
> 
> However what if we have PCC from 2 different countries ? and the oldest country that was lived in was 9 years ago ? Is the IED based on the PCC from the country for current residence which has been for the past 9 years ?
> 
> Inputs from anyone will be helpful.
> 
> Regards,


The PCC date for your current country of residence is important.


----------



## _shel

KeeDa said:


> IED is given based on the PCC of the country of your residence/ home country. So, if you know that you need a PCC from a foreign country and it might take some time (for example, I've heard that US FBI clearance takes time), then you might as well start the PCC application process for that other country. Your IED will be determined by PCC of your current country of residence.


 Not so. All PCCs and your medical must be valid ie under 12 months old at the time of first entry. So your Initial Entry date will be 12 months from the date of the first one issued.


----------



## chrisrogers123

The truth is, there isn’t much to discern between the 189 and the 190 visa, aside from a few noticeable aspects.

In a nutshell: A subclass 189 is the ‘independent’ visa, and the 190 is state-sponsored.

Both visas are part of the General Skilled Migration scheme, the processes and application types are highly similar and the Department of Immigration and Border Protection’s (DIBP) Visa Application charges to lodge are the same.


----------



## vishakbhat

Realhuman said:


> PCC issuance will vary from PSK to PSK. In my and wife's passport our current address is mentioned, on which we are residing.
> 
> We have applied for PCC on 24th Feb and still waiting for the call from local police station for verification....


Typically, if your current address is the one mentioned in passport, you would get PCC at end of processing in PSK (same day) itself. 
In my case, it so happened that when my mother went for a PCC (alone), she told she had got an acknowledgement at end of processing and we waited for a few days for the police verification to happen. After a week or so, I wanted to go to the Police station and check if a request has come to them and checked the "acknowledgement" and found it to be the actual Police verification certificate itself. My mother did not notice that she had got it on that day while coming out of PSK.

That being said, if you had updated your passport recently and a police verification was not done during the previous update, then an actual verification is done when you request for a PCC.

Firstly, please check the acknowledgement you have got from PSK. Then, since it has been quite some time since your appointment, visit the police station and check if they have got your file for verification.
Alternatively, check in Passport office website, login to your account where you booked for appointment and see status of your PCC request.

Hope this helps.

regards,
Vishak


----------



## KeeDa

_shel said:


> Not so. All PCCs and your medical must be valid ie under 12 months old at the time of first entry. So your Initial Entry date will be 12 months from the date of the first one issued.


We have a member who shared this info here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6519769-post77324.html


----------



## apatel5917

KeeDa said:


> We have a member who shared this info here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6519769-post77324.html


Hi , 

Very helpful and knowledgeable information from all you members.

We will find out on my case I hope soon how the IED's work .

Will keep everyone posed once I do find out .

Regards,


----------



## bym007

bym007 said:


> Quick question for you fellas,
> 
> I renewed my daughter's passport and need to notify the Immi. I believe I need to use Form 929, with new passport and old passport copies.
> 
> Q1. Do I need to attest the copies ?
> Q2. Is Form 929 correct form to use ?
> Q3. Do I sent the information to my CO by email or is there another way to submit this information ?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Anyone please ?


----------



## sukritv

Hi expats,

I am New to expat and applying for 189. 

Actually I came to know from friend that since I am from biotechnology background and thus can't apply for acs...I am working as database developer/software developer since last 7.5 years... I have done bachelor's in engineering in biotechnology and want to do skill assessment first.. But for ACS is it a mandate to be computer science graduate. Can't I get my skill assessed and if yes, how many years my skill will have since I don't have ICT degree..

Also plz some one let me know from where to begin.. Should I file RPL in ACS and if yes, how many years will be deducted fr my work ex since I am not CS graduate.


----------



## apatel5917

bym007 said:


> Anyone please ?


Hi,

Login to your application and there is a link on the right side to change the passport details.

You need to upload everything within your application and NOT send the documents via mail. 

Let the CO know that you have uploaded the documents.

Regards,


----------



## Realhuman

nicemathan said:


> Thats weird. Quite long waiting period.
> 
> Hopefully, you get it soon - your spouse PCC.
> 
> May I know, did you applied from Bangalore or some other city in India.


Yesterday we got call from Police station for verification....shortly we get it....

Co-incidentally we get our UK PCC also yesterday too....

I applied from Gandhinagar - Gujarat.


----------



## AnanthProxy

bym007 said:


> Anyone please ?



1. First thing you do is get the passport attested
2. Fill the form as you have specified
3. Send over email as well as attach the latest passport to the immiaccount
4. Important thing is to call the Support Centre and tell them the change and you will get first hand information.

All the best!


----------



## AnanthProxy

sukritv said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I am New to expat and applying for 189.
> 
> Actually I came to know from friend that since I am from biotechnology background and thus can't apply for acs...I am working as database developer/software developer since last 7.5 years... I have done bachelor's in engineering in biotechnology and want to do skill assessment first.. But for ACS is it a mandate to be computer science graduate. Can't I get my skill assessed and if yes, how many years my skill will have since I don't have ICT degree..
> 
> Also plz some one let me know from where to begin.. Should I file RPL in ACS and if yes, how many years will be deducted fr my work ex since I am not CS graduate.



1. Have you dont any NIIT course? 1 year or 2 years course
2. Does your biotechnology has any computer science paper in it and was it atleast for 12 months - meaning 2 semester or more?

If you have any of the above you can still apply for ACS. NIIT course is considered as Diploma but you will loose 6 years as it is considered as the time that you spent to gain the skills.


----------



## sukritv

Thanks ananthproxy,

Unfortunately I had computer science in only 2nd semester as first year is common for all engineering students.

Also, I lack any niit diploma. In had done engineering only. 

There is a thing call rpl in ACS site which says u can still opt for skill assessment.I am not sure of it though.

Cheers


----------



## prashanth8101

Immigration site has been updated 4224 filled out of 5005 for 2613. And the EOI date they have considered is 20 Feb 2015 2.38PM....Still 781 to go.......Quite intrestingly there are more number of invites for 60 points(more than 600) But hardly I could see any update in Expat for this round.(I have seen only 4 or 5).

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/Sk...arch-2015.aspx


----------



## JonDoe

prashanth8101 said:


> Immigration site has been updated 4224 filled out of 5005 for 2613. And the EOI date they have considered is 20 Feb 2015 2.38PM....Still 781 to go.......Quite intrestingly there are more number of invites for 60 points(more than 600) But hardly I could see any update in Expat for this round.(I have seen only 4 or 5).
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/Sk...arch-2015.aspx


For some reason the number of people updating the tracker has fallen since January. Not sure why. Altough we see January having the maximum invitations yet we have lesse people in the tracker. Wonder if people are not going forward with visa applications after invitation or they just are not connecting on this forum.......


----------



## nicemathan

CongratZ...... 



myboat said:


> Got the golden mail today..direct grant.. thanks guys for your support


----------



## nicemathan

Oh okay cool. 

I guess now all your document submission is over.





Realhuman said:


> Yesterday we got call from Police station for verification....shortly we get it....
> 
> Co-incidentally we get our UK PCC also yesterday too....
> 
> I applied from Gandhinagar - Gujarat.


----------



## bym007

I got my *direct grant* an hour back without any external checks!

So all good here, and thanks everyone for assisting me loads.


----------



## AnanthProxy

sukritv said:


> Thanks ananthproxy,
> 
> Unfortunately I had computer science in only 2nd semester as first year is common for all engineering students.
> 
> Also, I lack any niit diploma. In had done engineering only.
> 
> There is a thing call rpl in ACS site which says u can still opt for skill assessment.I am not sure of it though.
> 
> Cheers


Yes you can but you have to submit a project paper for it and they will reduce 4 to 6 years in overall experience.


----------



## jannayaksingh

I had filed in application for Vic SS on 06 March 2015 and today have received response from them asking for my commitment letter . Can I see something positive here or is it just the routine process ?


----------



## sukritv

Okay,

But will I be getting 15 points for my degree... Since, I have 30 points for age, tentative 5 points for spouse assessment(since it got expired), 10 points in language..if I get 15 for degree and consider work ex as 0, I can still touch magical 60.

What's ur take on it mate...shall I apply ACS if I am getting 15 points for my bachelor's in engineering in biotechnology .


----------



## Leb

Gents, I need advise... A friend of mine submittedx his EOI mentiong 'any' for selecting the state noting that he is eligible for only the preferrable NSW and NT. My question is: he will loose 10 points by reaching 40 on april 30, is it preferrable to keep the destinaion as 'ANY' or submit another EOI specifying NSW. Please advise me.


----------



## bym007

bym007 said:


> I got my *direct grant* an hour back without any external checks!
> 
> So all good here, and thanks everyone for assisting me loads.


I just need to check something from others.
I checked my visa status on VEVO, and it is showing as visa granted.
However, when I checked my wife and daughter's details, they did not show the visa.

What could be wrong here ?


----------



## BretSavage

bym007 said:


> I got my *direct grant* an hour back without any external checks!
> 
> So all good here, and thanks everyone for assisting me loads.


Congrtz bym007 & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

bym007 said:


> I just need to check something from others.
> I checked my visa status on VEVO, and it is showing as visa granted.
> However, when I checked my wife and daughter's details, they did not show the visa.
> 
> What could be wrong here ?


Sometime it takes time to update status of family members, log in to your vevo account and check status over there.


----------



## nicemathan

I have noticed several times this happening.

Try after sometime, it should be fine.

All the best for your bright future in the new found land 



bym007 said:


> I just need to check something from others.
> I checked my visa status on VEVO, and it is showing as visa granted.
> However, when I checked my wife and daughter's details, they did not show the visa.
> 
> What could be wrong here ?


----------



## agoyal

I need some help in submitting eoi

I got confused in claiming points.
I am 28 years old(30 points) having 80+score(20 points) in pte each.i am having 5 years exp. Aa software engg with acs recognising 3 years(5 points).
I did my b.tech in india(15 points)

So total should be 70 but while submitting eoi it is showing 75 points.i put my employment as related and non related.

I ticked yes when they asked does thr client meet the australian study requirements for the skilled migration points test

I have never studied in australia


----------



## Danav_Singh

agoyal said:


> I need some help in submitting eoi
> 
> I got confused in claiming points.
> I am 28 years old(30 points) having 80+score(20 points) in pte each.i am having 5 years exp. Aa software engg with acs recognising 3 years(5 points).
> I did my b.tech in india(15 points)
> 
> So total should be 70 but while submitting eoi it is showing 75 points.i put my employment as related and non related.
> 
> I ticked yes when they asked does thr client meet the australian study requirements for the skilled migration points test
> 
> I have never studied in australia


Why you ticked yes if you never studied in australia? That's worth 5 points and only applicable to those who studied in Australia for minimum 2 years.


----------



## agoyal

Danav_Singh said:


> Why you ticked yes if you never studied in australia? That's worth 5 points and only applicable to those who studied in Australia for minimum 2 years.


I thought they are asking whether my education is meeting visa requirement.

So i should tick no??rest of the points i calculated are ok???


----------



## sivakumar s s

vishakbhat said:


> Thank you Sivakumar. It had been a tense few days when I could see many other forum members update in tracker with grants, while they had applied much later than I did. But, I am grateful that the CO asked only for an additional education document and granted the visa soon after I uploaded it.
> 
> I would like to thank you and other seniors personally for your valuable inputs in this forum, because of which I was able to know how to follow up with DIBP and get the visa soon.
> 
> regards,
> Vishak


Nice vishak, keep the same spirit,
Many things ahead for preparations before and after landing in OZ...

Be prepare and give some time for job hunt say around 3-4 months......


Keep in touch


----------



## sivakumar s s

vishakbhat said:


> From what I have seen in job sites catering to Australian jobs, government jobs typically are preferred for citizens and/or require a basic security clearance which can be obtained only by citizens. I have seen this for IT jobs and it may be the same for other professions too.



I missed HP company for the same reason...... 

Consultant call me and confirm this, means my profile exactly suits their requirement, since in government project, I couldnt get to attend interview


----------



## sivakumar s s

vishakbhat said:


> One small twist in this. I recently got my grant mail and in the PDF, there are two set of pages. First 2 pages is the communication that I have got a grant and on page 1, I see the ANZSCO code. However, this is followed by 4 pages which is the actual grant letter (it says so). This letter does not specify any ANZSCO code. I am not sure if the grant letter is only the second set of 4 pages or all the 6 pages put together, but I would assume the former.
> 
> regards,
> Vishak




VISA GRANT NOTICE page is your actual visa......It doesnt contain any jobcode...


----------



## sivakumar s s

KeeDa said:


> We have a member who shared this info here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6519769-post77324.html



Apologize mate, Wrong information.......

SHel is correct


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Siva,

How is life in Oz  All the very best in your job hunt.

Other day I saw a forum member confirmed getting his VISA.

That members situation was. He was in Australia since 2011 till date and haven't traveled outside the country.

While submitting the PCC for applying for 189 (onshore) he used the Australian PCC (2015) and submitted the previous PCC from India of 2011 which he used for getting the work permit. (457 I guess)

Let me search and get you the thread details.



sivakumar s s said:


> Apologize mate, Wrong information.......
> 
> SHel is correct
> 
> Originally Posted by KeeDa View Post
> We have a member who shared this info here: 189 & 190 visa applicants


----------



## sivakumar s s

sukritv said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I am New to expat and applying for 189.
> 
> Actually I came to know from friend that since I am from biotechnology background and thus can't apply for acs...I am working as database developer/software developer since last 7.5 years... I have done bachelor's in engineering in biotechnology and want to do skill assessment first.. But for ACS is it a mandate to be computer science graduate. Can't I get my skill assessed and if yes, how many years my skill will have since I don't have ICT degree..
> 
> Also plz some one let me know from where to begin.. Should I file RPL in ACS and if yes, how many years will be deducted fr my work ex since I am not CS graduate.



Mate will gain for 1.5 years only......

6 years will be deducted by the hardend ACS....


----------



## sivakumar s s

bym007 said:


> Quick question for you fellas,
> 
> I renewed my daughter's passport and need to notify the Immi. I believe I need to use Form 929, with new passport and old passport copies.
> 
> Q1. Do I need to attest the copies ?
> Q2. Is Form 929 correct form to use ?
> Q3. Do I sent the information to my CO by email or is there another way to submit this information ?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Mate

Please follow the link > NEW PASSPORTS

Visa labels

keep it simple...... very helpful to u.. All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

bym007 said:


> I got my *direct grant* an hour back without any external checks!
> 
> So all good here, and thanks everyone for assisting me loads.


Many many hearty congratulations bym007
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## husain081

bym007 said:


> I just need to check something from others.
> I checked my visa status on VEVO, and it is showing as visa granted.
> However, when I checked my wife and daughter's details, they did not show the visa.
> 
> What could be wrong here ?


Mate, have you tried with dependent's Visa grant number? Your TRN will not work for dependents...

Initially, I’ve tried with my TRN for my dependents in VEVO but didn't work although it worked for me. Then, I've tried with their respective visa grant numbers from the grant letters and it is worked.


----------



## sivakumar s s

nicemathan said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> How is life in Oz  All the very best in your job hunt.
> 
> Other day I saw a forum member confirmed getting his VISA.
> 
> That members situation was. He was in Australia since 2011 till date and haven't traveled outside the country.
> 
> While submitting the PCC for applying for 189 (onshore) he used the Australian PCC (2015) and submitted the previous PCC from India of 2011 which he used for getting the work permit. (457 I guess)
> 
> Let me search and get you the thread details.



Mate, he need fresh INDIAN PCC from 189 visa... He can apply it through VFS........even in australia.....

Old pcc is valid for 1 year only.......as approves by DIBP (any overseas PCC)


----------



## KeeDa

sivakumar s s said:


> Apologize mate, Wrong information.......
> 
> SHel is correct


Yes. I shouldn't have posted without having correct knowledge on the topic. Got another infraction for posting that. I've PM'ed the OP stating the same.


----------



## tahirrauf

Hey Guys,

Need a lil help.

I'm going to lodge my VISA application soon, Please review the document list that I have and let me know if there's anything missing.

(All documents are coloured scanned copies - Signed and Stamped by relevant authorities)

*Points = 60, 261313, 189*

*Main Applicant*
ACS reference number
IELTS TRF (7 each)


Passport – First 2 Pages only
Marriage certificate
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Education*
Bachelor Degree
Bachelor Transcript
Masters Degree
Masters Transcript

*Employment *
Experience letters (Which were sent to ACS)
Salary slips (around 4 slips per year)
Tax Deduction Certificates (Issued by the employers)
Bank Statements


*Spouse *
Passport - First 2 pages only
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
English Proficiency Certificate from her university
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Forms (In PDF)*
Form 80
Form 1221


----------



## sivakumar s s

KeeDa said:


> Yes. I shouldn't have posted without having correct knowledge on the topic. Got another infraction for posting that. I've PM'ed the OP stating the same.


No issues dear, nothing wrong.

We are here to correct any off track...... Without mistake we cant learn any new thing. I wonder why infraction for this? bad.... I will PM to SHel.....

*I really appreciate you efforts of spending time for others and your are very helpful.....
*

Keep the good spirit......


----------



## sivakumar s s

As posted in other thread

BC is missing for both......

If no BC available, any proof 10th, DL, pan card atleast Passport proof to submit under AGE category



tahirrauf said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Need a lil help.
> 
> I'm going to lodge my VISA application soon, Please review the document list that I have and let me know if there's anything missing.
> 
> (All documents are coloured scanned copies - Signed and Stamped by relevant authorities)
> 
> *Points = 60, 261313, 189*
> 
> *Main Applicant*
> ACS reference number
> IELTS TRF (7 each)
> 
> 
> Passport – First 2 Pages only
> Marriage certificate
> Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
> (NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)
> 
> *Education*
> Bachelor Degree
> Bachelor Transcript
> Masters Degree
> Masters Transcript
> 
> *Employment *
> Experience letters (Which were sent to ACS)
> Salary slips (around 4 slips per year)
> Tax Deduction Certificates (Issued by the employers)
> Bank Statements
> 
> 
> *Spouse *
> Passport - First 2 pages only
> Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
> English Proficiency Certificate from her university
> (NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)
> 
> *Forms (In PDF)*
> Form 80
> Form 1221


----------



## anandumesh

Hi all,

Need some information. I am working in a company since Jan 2006. I was applying for Canadian visa last year September and got a detailed roles and responsibilities letter from my employer. As too many people started taking this letter, my employer stopped issuing this.

As I was not lucky for Canada, I thought of applying for Australia. Only because my employer stopped issuing the letter, I had provided my old letter to ACS (Sep 14) along with a colleague reference (March 15). The reason for colleague reference was to inform ACS that I am with the same employer.

In my ACS assessment letter, ACS has not considered the last 5 months  without providing a reason. They have not even mentioned about this period under "The following employment has been assessed as not suitable." section. I replied to them on the same day, when I got the letter but somehow they have been HAPPILY ignoring it. I know they would not admit their fault.

My questions: 

1) I have sufficient proofs to prove that I am with the same employer (Salary Slips, Tax Certificates, EPF transfer certificate) etc. Should I go ahead and apply for the VISA? As during VISA Process, the CO would get a BV done, which would help him know about my current employer.

2) The ACS letter is valid for 2 years which means that the person can apply anytime in the future. Say a person applies after 1 year from the date (s)he got the letter, does he need to get verification for the last 1 year or CO gives the benefit of doubt and the tenure after the letter is counted, if the person can prove his employment.

I am just writing as many of us might have experiences this and can share their experience.

God bless all.


----------



## KeeDa

anandumesh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need some information. I am working in a company since Jan 2006. I was applying for Canadian visa last year September and got a detailed roles and responsibilities letter from my employer. As too many people started taking this letter, my employer stopped issuing this.
> 
> As I was not lucky for Canada, I thought of applying for Australia. Only because my employer stopped issuing the letter, I had provided my old letter to ACS (Sep 14) along with a colleague reference (March 15). The reason for colleague reference was to inform ACS that I am with the same employer.
> 
> In my ACS assessment letter, ACS has not considered the last 5 months  without providing a reason. They have not even mentioned about this period under "The following employment has been assessed as not suitable." section. I replied to them on the same day, when I got the letter but somehow they have been HAPPILY ignoring it. I know they would not admit their fault.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 1) I have sufficient proofs to prove that I am with the same employer (Salary Slips, Tax Certificates, EPF transfer certificate) etc. Should I go ahead and apply for the VISA? As during VISA Process, the CO would get a BV done, which would help him know about my current employer.
> 
> 2) The ACS letter is valid for 2 years which means that the person can apply anytime in the future. Say a person applies after 1 year from the date (s)he got the letter, does he need to get verification for the last 1 year or CO gives the benefit of doubt and the tenure after the letter is counted, if the person can prove his employment.
> 
> I am just writing as many of us might have experiences this and can share their experience.
> 
> God bless all.


Hi Umesh,


Did your colleague make it clear in his letter about why he is writing it instead of the employer (like due to HR policy, etc). Did he make clear about his work relation with you (he being at a senior position than you). Did you provide any additional proof of that employment? Like payslips and bank statements, etc? It would be interesting to know all this.

As for DIAC, never rely on benefit of doubt. Work experience after the assessment period is considered provided you can prove that you have been working in the same nominated (i.e. assessed) occupation and have been applying the same skills on the job. In short, they consider it if you can get a revised and more recent reference letter (by the rules though- from a senior, clarifying the work relationship, stating exact dates, locations, etc), salary slips, bank statements, etc. I don't think they will guess or give a benefit of doubt about this. Applicant has to absolutely provide this documentation. Related topic: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nt-subclass-189-visa-refused-help-needed.html


----------



## nicemathan

I posted my earlier comment based on the following confirmations/claims made in this thread    

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/694466-pcc-confusion.html

"""_PCC ?? which PCC.... I have AFP and INDIAN POlice Clearance, 

AFP expires in year and Indian PCC needs to re-done if you visit india after you have got your PCC, If you dont visit then its all good to use the same, I havent been to india since Feb 2011 and I have done Indian Police Check in Nov 2011, So its still valid...to prove that I have got my grant when I asked the same question to the C/O....

Thanks anyways_ """



sivakumar s s said:


> Mate, he need fresh INDIAN PCC from 189 visa... He can apply it through VFS........even in australia.....
> 
> Old pcc is valid for 1 year only.......as approves by DIBP (any overseas PCC)
> 
> +++++
> 
> Originally Posted by nicemathan View Post
> Hi Siva,
> 
> How is life in Oz All the very best in your job hunt.
> 
> Other day I saw a forum member confirmed getting his VISA.
> 
> That members situation was. He was in Australia since 2011 till date and haven't traveled outside the country.
> 
> While submitting the PCC for applying for 189 (onshore) he used the Australian PCC (2015) and submitted the previous PCC from India of 2011 which he used for getting the work permit. (457 I guess)
> 
> Let me search and get you the thread details.
> +++++


----------



## anandumesh

Thanks for an eye opener post. The only difference being I have 65 points and if the officer decides to omit the experience not mentioned in ACS letter, I will come down to 60 (which still makes me eligible). 

Yes my collegue did mention that the letter is for ACS assessment purpose. Although he didn't mention his relation with me and mentioned my roles and responsibilities. He has also mentioned his contact details (official) for any to contact him, which ACS never did.

Rest, my employer can only write that I am still in the company (on the same designation). This can be accompanied with my salary slips, PF statements, Bank statements etc. I can also ask a Senior to write a reference, this time showing a family tree . 

Are you recommending to apply for VISA directly, in-case I can prove my continuation in the current employment? Has anybody else faced this similar case with a successful visa?


----------



## KeeDa

Umesh,

Read the thread that I posted earlier. It will *never be a case* that one applies for the visa claiming 65 points and officer finds out and reduces it back to 60 and proceeds further with the visa application. Never. This would be treated as having overclaimed the points and visa rejected. The applicant is responsible for knowing and claiming the correct points when filing the EOI.


----------



## Danav_Singh

anandumesh said:


> Thanks for an eye opener post. The only difference being I have 65 points and if the officer decides to omit the experience not mentioned in ACS letter, I will come down to 60 (which still makes me eligible).
> 
> Yes my collegue did mention that the letter is for ACS assessment purpose. Although he didn't mention his relation with me and mentioned my roles and responsibilities. He has also mentioned his contact details (official) for any to contact him, which ACS never did.
> 
> Rest, my employer can only write that I am still in the company (on the same designation). This can be accompanied with my salary slips, PF statements, Bank statements etc. I can also ask a Senior to write a reference, this time showing a family tree .
> 
> Are you recommending to apply for VISA directly, in-case I can prove my continuation in the current employment? Has anybody else faced this similar case with a successful visa?


Even if points falls from 65 to 60 most likely the visa will outrightly rejected. For a simple reason that you jumped the queue of 60 pointers to get an invite. This happened to many applicants before so never take any chance. I myself claimed 5 points less for my education as i only assessed my masters not bachelors. So to be on the safe side claimed 10 points instead of 15.


----------



## KeeDa

Danav_Singh said:


> Even if points falls from 65 to 60 most likely the visa will outrightly rejected. For a simple reason that you jumped the queue of 60 pointers to get an invite. This happened to many applicants before so never take any chance. I myself claimed 5 points less for my education as i only assessed my masters not bachelors. So to be on the safe side claimed 10 points instead of 15.


I always had this doubt about what would happen in case of under claiming the points. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JonDoe

anandumesh said:


> Thanks for an eye opener post. The only difference being I have 65 points and if the officer decides to omit the experience not mentioned in ACS letter, I will come down to 60 (which still makes me eligible).
> 
> Yes my collegue did mention that the letter is for ACS assessment purpose. Although he didn't mention his relation with me and mentioned my roles and responsibilities. He has also mentioned his contact details (official) for any to contact him, which ACS never did.
> 
> Rest, my employer can only write that I am still in the company (on the same designation). This can be accompanied with my salary slips, PF statements, Bank statements etc. I can also ask a Senior to write a reference, this time showing a family tree .
> 
> Are you recommending to apply for VISA directly, in-case I can prove my continuation in the current employment? Has anybody else faced this similar case with a successful visa?


I suppose you are still to submit the EOI. See if it is a continuous employment for the same designation assessed for an earlier period and it can be considered by DAIC. It has little reason to reject it. however the fact that ACS did not consider it can work against you. Here are the options I suggest.
1) Apply for an appeal with ACS if possible. My guess is it would be considered due to the officers ommision. I dont have the process but check ACS site or write to ACS they should give you the process. Email responses for queries are normallly given in 1-2 days. This would clear your case in black and white. Not sure if the appeal costs but even if it does it is cheaper than a reassessment.
2) In parallel apply the EOI with 60 points. Most professions of ICT get an invitation in 2-3 rounds with 60 points. The earlier you apply the more likely the chance of getting a call earlier. There is no penalty for under claiming. So even if the calculation is 65, the invitation would be processed.
3) In case your appeal gets cleared (I think it takes 2 weeks) you can modify your EOI to improve being called in the next round. Otherwise you have still applied early.

In case you get an invite with your 60 point application itself then dont bother to even claim 65 points even if ACS grants it. The points matter in priority of invitation sent after that they are of no significance.


----------



## NMCHD

Hi Friends,

Was filling up form 80, and got confused on a few questions. I am sure few of these questions would sound quite basic and maybe silly, however just wanted to be sure that I enter everything correctly-


1)	Question 1 - asks for “All given names”. In case of my wife, should I mention her maiden name as well in this question , or it needs to be mentioned only in Question 5, (Have you ever been known by other names), since currently she has only 1 name.

2)	Question 10- Under passport details, for issue date it asks “Is it the original issue date?”. What does this imply? Is it asking for the date of issue of old passport, in case the old passport has expired.

3)	Question 20- Employment details – Address of Business / Company needs to be the corporate office address or the local office address. 

4)	Question 21- Education – How to mention primary, middle and high school. Can it be broken into periods like – Primary School (Standard 1st to 5th), Middle School (Standard 6th to 8th), Secondary School (Standard 9th to 10th), Senior School (11th to 12th), Graduation and so on. Also, Institution name would be the name of School / College or Education board / University.

5)	Question 32- “Do u know details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia?” . Is there any harm in answering “No” to this.

6)	Question 48 – Do u have any personal contacts in Australia?..I have a friend there, who is of Indian origin, but is now an Australian citizen. Under his “Nationality” should I mention Australian or is it asking about the original Nationality.

7)	Question 43- Partner details – Family name would be the complete name like <Name Surname> and Given names needs to be mentioned only if there are any other names. Is that correct?

Sorry for the long post and Thanks in advance..


----------



## AnanthProxy

anandumesh said:


> Thanks for an eye opener post. The only difference being I have 65 points and if the officer decides to omit the experience not mentioned in ACS letter, I will come down to 60 (which still makes me eligible).
> 
> Yes my collegue did mention that the letter is for ACS assessment purpose. Although he didn't mention his relation with me and mentioned my roles and responsibilities. He has also mentioned his contact details (official) for any to contact him, which ACS never did.
> 
> Rest, my employer can only write that I am still in the company (on the same designation). This can be accompanied with my salary slips, PF statements, Bank statements etc. I can also ask a Senior to write a reference, this time showing a family tree .
> 
> Are you recommending to apply for VISA directly, in-case I can prove my continuation in the current employment? Has anybody else faced this similar case with a successful visa?



DIAC takes its decision. I lodged my visa with all experience in it not as per acs the points difference was 70 and 65. There was no query raised. If you get 60 even after cutting down the experience... That is all yOu need. All the best.


----------



## agoyal

Hello seniors

I submitted eoi yesterday for 2613 with 70 points.hoping to get invite on 27th.

Can i do my PCC before invitation and what is the process of PCC In India??
I am staying in Gurgaon for last 7 years but my passport address is diffrent.


----------



## KeeDa

agoyal said:


> Hello seniors
> 
> I submitted eoi yesterday for 2613 with 70 points.hoping to get invite on 27th.
> 
> Can i do my PCC before invitation and what is the process of PCC In India??
> I am staying in Gurgaon for last 7 years but my passport address is diffrent.


Yes, you can very much do your PCC before invitation, but read along to know why you probably shouldn't.
The process to get an Indian PCC would be to visit the passport website, clicking on the PCC related link and finding out if the nearest PSK accepts walk-in for PCC. Then book an appointment for that PSK. If walk-in accepted, then just visit the PSK (irrespective of your appointment date) with your passport and a copy of the DIAC page regarding PCC. Otherwise, visit the PSK as per the appointment.

In your case, since your current address is not the same as your passport address, the PCC would take time. Anywhere between 2 to 6 weeks. Normal police verification would be done- just as it is done in case of a passport application. You would receive your PCC only after the police verification is complete. Keep supporting documents ready in case they ask about your stay (rent agreement, bills, rent receipts, etc).
Visa granted has something called as Intial Entry Date or Entry Before Date- commonly referred to as IED on these forums. One of the factors in IED computation is your PCC (other one being Medicals). Since these two things are valid for only 12 months (irrespective of what local authorities say about the validity of your PCC, DIAC considers it as 12 months only), your IED most probably is 12 months from the PCC date or Medicals date whichever is earlier. For example, if you did your PCC today on 18.Mar.2015, your IED would be somewhere around mid-March-2016. To keep your PR visa, you have to travel to AUS by the IED. There could be other factors in IED computation and it could be even lesser than 12 months, but in most cases, it is +12 months from PCC/ Medicals dates. Therefore, most here wait until the visa filing period to start the PCC process. Knowing that CO allocation takes anywhere between 60 to 75 days, some applicants do the PCC and Medicals as late as possible but before CO allocation. Then there are some who wait for the CO to be allocated and to contact them for the PCC and Medicals. CO expects these things to be done in 28 days after the initial contact. This is more than enough time to get PCC and Medicals done (if the address on passport is same as your current address). All this delaying of PCC and Medicals is only to get a better IED - so that applicants get as much time as possible for their initial trip to AUS.
So, decide accordingly about getting your PCC.


----------



## BretSavage

1)	Question 1 - asks for “All given names”. In case of my wife, should I mention her maiden name as well in this question , or it needs to be mentioned only in Question 5, (Have you ever been known by other names), since currently she has only 1 name.
Give the name at both places, there is no harm in providing same details twice.

2)	Question 10- Under passport details, for issue date it asks “Is it the original issue date?”. What does this imply? Is it asking for the date of issue of old passport, in case the old passport has expired. Date of issue as mentioned in your passport.

3)	Question 20- Employment details – Address of Business / Company needs to be the corporate office address or the local office address. Give details of address where you are working.

4)	Question 21- Education – How to mention primary, middle and high school. Can it be broken into periods like – Primary School (Standard 1st to 5th), Middle School (Standard 6th to 8th), Secondary School (Standard 9th to 10th), Senior School (11th to 12th), Graduation and so on. Also, Institution name would be the name of School / College or Education board / University.Break it according to standard, and name of college uni is required.

5)	Question 32- “Do u know details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia?” . Is there any harm in answering “No” to this.Noharm in writing NO.

6)	Question 48 – Do u have any personal contacts in Australia?..I have a friend there, who is of Indian origin, but is now an Australian citizen. Under his “Nationality” should I mention Australian or is it asking about the original Nationality.Current citizenship of your friend

7)	Question 43- Partner details – Family name would be the complete name like <Name Surname> and Given names needs to be mentioned only if there are any other names. Is that correct?Family name is title (like: Singh) Given Name is name by which you are called (like: Amit/Sumit, etc).

Hope this help.


----------



## mam123

agoyal said:


> Hello seniors
> 
> I submitted eoi yesterday for 2613 with 70 points.hoping to get invite on 27th.
> 
> Can i do my PCC before invitation and what is the process of PCC In India??
> I am staying in Gurgaon for last 7 years but my passport address is diffrent.


Check your PM box


----------



## naxia

Hi everyone, I lodged my 189 visa last Mar 13. After lodging and up til now, I do not see an "Organise health examinations" link under my name. However, I do see it under my dependant's name. We did mention in the eVisa form that we completed a chest-x ray last Oct 2014 for our 457 visa application last year. But based on info from https://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/health-requirements/assessment-health-exam-results.htm, I have to complete a full health exam. Do I have to wait for CO allocation and CO's advice before I complete my health exams? Any way I can do it upfront?


----------



## ramansingh_saini

Hello all experts plz help me and give your suggestions. In 2008 my student visa application was refused thrice by DIAC.The resion was insufficient funds and interview. .but after that i completed my civil diploma and have 5 years of work experience. .now i want to apply my residence. Plz give suggestions that my previous rejections have bad effect on my application or not..? Bit worried


----------



## ramansingh_saini

ramansingh_saini said:


> Hello all experts plz help me and give your suggestions. In 2008 my student visa application was refused thrice by DIAC.The reason was insufficient funds and interview. .but after that i completed my civil diploma and have 5 years of work experience. .now i want to apply pr. Plz give suggestions that my previous rejections have bad effect on my application or not..? Bit worried


----------



## TeamRanger

ramansingh_saini said:


> Hello all experts plz help me and give your suggestions. In 2008 my student visa application was refused thrice by DIAC.The resion was insufficient funds and interview. .but after that i completed my civil diploma and have 5 years of work experience. .now i want to apply my residence. Plz give suggestions that my previous rejections have bad effect on my application or not..? Bit worried


It shouldn't affect your chance, as you were not attempting visa fraud then. For PR, DIAC will give visa based on different aspects related to your completed education current work etc. If you have eligibility in terms of points you should go ahead and apply. Just mention details about rejection in your application. My two cents.


----------



## NMCHD

BretSavage said:


> 1)	Question 1 - asks for &#147;All given names&#148;. In case of my wife, should I mention her maiden name as well in this question , or it needs to be mentioned only in Question 5, (Have you ever been known by other names), since currently she has only 1 name.
> Give the name at both places, there is no harm in providing same details twice.
> 
> 2)	Question 10- Under passport details, for issue date it asks &#147;Is it the original issue date?&#148;. What does this imply? Is it asking for the date of issue of old passport, in case the old passport has expired. Date of issue as mentioned in your passport.
> 
> 3)	Question 20- Employment details &#150; Address of Business / Company needs to be the corporate office address or the local office address. Give details of address where you are working.
> 
> 4)	Question 21- Education &#150; How to mention primary, middle and high school. Can it be broken into periods like &#150; Primary School (Standard 1st to 5th), Middle School (Standard 6th to 8th), Secondary School (Standard 9th to 10th), Senior School (11th to 12th), Graduation and so on. Also, Institution name would be the name of School / College or Education board / University.Break it according to standard, and name of college uni is required.
> 
> 5)	Question 32- &#147;Do u know details of the places you will stay during your time in Australia?&#148; . Is there any harm in answering &#147;No&#148; to this.Noharm in writing NO.
> 
> 6)	Question 48 &#150; Do u have any personal contacts in Australia?..I have a friend there, who is of Indian origin, but is now an Australian citizen. Under his &#147;Nationality&#148; should I mention Australian or is it asking about the original Nationality.Current citizenship of your friend
> 
> 7)	Question 43- Partner details &#150; Family name would be the complete name like <Name Surname> and Given names needs to be mentioned only if there are any other names. Is that correct?Family name is title (like: Singh) Given Name is name by which you are called (like: Amit/Sumit, etc).
> 
> Hope this help.


Thanks Bret..appreciate ur help.


----------



## mandy2137

Hi, 

if someone doesnt claim work experience points then he should submit all the docs like pay slips, bank statements etc?

thanks


----------



## rakeshrajeev

*Need help in 189 visa application*

Experts, need help in my submitted visa application. today I submitted my application for 189 and payment is done. ,migrating applicants are me, my wife and 2 children below 18. In my application, I filled my parents and In-laws details in the area where it is - Non immigrating family dependents who are not traveling to Australia. They are not going to migrate and not going to come to Australia. Now the account shows health test and many other forms required for parents and in laws which I was never expecting. Is there anyway I can correct it or remove it? Pls help . I found form 1023 to notify incorrect answers. will that help? how to submit the form? print it, fill, scan and upload in my immi account? should my parents sign the form? pls advise


----------



## benetfernandes

Hi

As a newbie to this forum. I have few questions.

My skill set fall into 261112 Systems Analyst. I have given the IELTS 6 months back with 6.5 score. My total calculated points are 60. I am staying in Mumbai, India

Can someone answer below questions?

1. So firstly is it a right time to apply the EOI now? or shall I wait for new cycle.	
2. What is the cycle of visa 189? i.e. from which month to which month.
3. What is the ACS?
4. What are the requirements/procedure for Character certificates?
5. For Skilled employment, I have offer letter, Experience letter and relieving letter from all my previous employer but none of them mentioned duties I have performed during my tenure. So will these document suffice or do I need any more documents?
6. For Qualifications, I have done BE after my Diploma from Mumbai University. I have passing certificate, marks sheet and convocation certificate. What else do I need? I have done my qualification check from WES (www . wes . org) for my Canada Visa (Didn't get) 1 year back. Will this work for australia?
7. What is the Credentialed community language?
8. Am I missing anything?

Also I came though few short forms, can someone give me details of those.
PCC
AFP
ACS
IED
DIAC

Sorry for so many questions at one time. I would really appreciate the help. 

Thanks
Benet


----------



## sivakumar s s

ramansingh_saini said:


> Hello all experts plz help me and give your suggestions. In 2008 my student visa application was refused thrice by DIAC.The resion was insufficient funds and interview. .but after that i completed my civil diploma and have 5 years of work experience. .now i want to apply my residence. Plz give suggestions that my previous rejections have bad effect on my application or not..? Bit worried


*200 % will not have any impact......* That case is entirely different......

Now Skilled Migration, Here point is that your EOI claims point should be properly match with sufficient document evidence......

But, Please mention this visa refusal in the application form and form 80....


----------



## nicemathan

Go through this page, you will get most of your queries answered.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

Follow-up questions


How did you came to conclusion that you have 60 points? 

Have you done your assessment and English proficiency exams?

Also note the invites for this job code is on freeze as they have reached the cap limits. Till June 2015 there will no invites sent for this job code.



benetfernandes said:


> Hi
> 
> As a newbie to this forum. I have few questions.
> 
> My skill set fall into 261112 Systems Analyst. I have given the IELTS 6 months back with 6.5 score. My total calculated points are 60. I am staying in Mumbai, India
> 
> Can someone answer below questions?
> 
> 1. So firstly is it a right time to apply the EOI now? or shall I wait for new cycle.
> 2. What is the cycle of visa 189? i.e. from which month to which month.
> 3. What is the ACS?
> 4. What are the requirements/procedure for Character certificates?
> 5. For Skilled employment, I have offer letter, Experience letter and relieving letter from all my previous employer but none of them mentioned duties I have performed during my tenure. So will these document suffice or do I need any more documents?
> 6. For Qualifications, I have done BE after my Diploma from Mumbai University. I have passing certificate, marks sheet and convocation certificate. What else do I need? I have done my qualification check from WES (www . wes . org) for my Canada Visa (Didn't get) 1 year back. Will this work for australia?
> 7. What is the Credentialed community language?
> 8. Am I missing anything?
> 
> Also I came though few short forms, can someone give me details of those.
> PCC
> AFP
> ACS
> IED
> DIAC
> 
> Sorry for so many questions at one time. I would really appreciate the help.
> 
> Thanks
> Benet


----------



## nicemathan

Also I came though few short forms, can someone give me details of those.
PCC - *Police clearance certificate*
AFP - *Australian Federal Police certificate *(I am not 100% sure on this)
ACS - *Australian Computer Society*
IED - *Initial Entry Date*
DIAC - *Department of Immigration and Citizenship*


----------



## nicemathan

I think I have shared few information and where to start.

However, I would highly recommend to go through this forum's relevant threads to garner clear idea on this entire PR process.

Very high level view on the PR process is something like this :

1. Learn about various PRs and Australian Point System.
2. IELTS / PTE-A and ACS Skill Assessment; in any order.
3. EOI Australia, Expression Of Interest.
4. State Sponsorship – if 190 is selected in step 2 above. Not required in case of 189.
5. Receive Invitation to apply
6. Apply for eVisa Australia online and upload documents.
7. Have your PCC and medical exam done
8. Get the Australian Visa Grant Letter



benetfernandes said:


> Hi
> 
> As a newbie to this forum. I have few questions.
> 
> My skill set fall into 261112 Systems Analyst. I have given the IELTS 6 months back with 6.5 score. My total calculated points are 60. I am staying in Mumbai, India
> 
> Can someone answer below questions?
> 
> 1. So firstly is it a right time to apply the EOI now? or shall I wait for new cycle.
> 2. What is the cycle of visa 189? i.e. from which month to which month.
> 3. What is the ACS?
> 4. What are the requirements/procedure for Character certificates?
> 5. For Skilled employment, I have offer letter, Experience letter and relieving letter from all my previous employer but none of them mentioned duties I have performed during my tenure. So will these document suffice or do I need any more documents?
> 6. For Qualifications, I have done BE after my Diploma from Mumbai University. I have passing certificate, marks sheet and convocation certificate. What else do I need? I have done my qualification check from WES (www . wes . org) for my Canada Visa (Didn't get) 1 year back. Will this work for australia?
> 7. What is the Credentialed community language?
> 8. Am I missing anything?
> 
> Also I came though few short forms, can someone give me details of those.
> PCC
> AFP
> ACS
> IED
> DIAC
> 
> Sorry for so many questions at one time. I would really appreciate the help.
> 
> Thanks
> Benet


----------



## KeeDa

benetfernandes said:


> Hi
> 
> As a newbie to this forum. I have few questions.
> 
> My skill set fall into 261112 Systems Analyst. I have given the IELTS 6 months back with 6.5 score. My total calculated points are 60. I am staying in Mumbai, India
> 
> Can someone answer below questions?
> 
> 1. So firstly is it a right time to apply the EOI now? or shall I wait for new cycle.
> 2. What is the cycle of visa 189? i.e. from which month to which month.
> 3. What is the ACS?
> 4. What are the requirements/procedure for Character certificates?
> 5. For Skilled employment, I have offer letter, Experience letter and relieving letter from all my previous employer but none of them mentioned duties I have performed during my tenure. So will these document suffice or do I need any more documents?
> 6. For Qualifications, I have done BE after my Diploma from Mumbai University. I have passing certificate, marks sheet and convocation certificate. What else do I need? I have done my qualification check from WES (www . wes . org) for my Canada Visa (Didn't get) 1 year back. Will this work for australia?
> 7. What is the Credentialed community language?
> 8. Am I missing anything?
> 
> Also I came though few short forms, can someone give me details of those.
> PCC
> AFP
> ACS
> IED
> DIAC
> 
> Sorry for so many questions at one time. I would really appreciate the help.
> 
> Thanks
> Benet


Welcome to the Australia forums.
1. Yes, apply for the EOI so as to get a place in the queue. Occupation ceilings will be reset in July.
2. Don't know about any cycle, but the skilled immigration program runs from July to June. Don't know if this is what you were looking for.
3. Australian Computer Society (www.acs.org.au) - an organization that will assess your ICT education and work experience and this is the assessment you need to provide to DIBP for your visa.
4. I guess Character certificate = PCC (Police Clearance Certificate). Requirement is that you should be of good character (jk). Requirement is that this certificate should be < 12 months old. If you have an expired one, or one issued for Canadian immigration purpose, you will need a new one for this Australian process. It is too early to start working towards this though (as your occupation 261112 isn't open at this time). Procedure- just search these forums for Indian PCC. There are quite a few threads about it.
5. You need a reference letter mentioning the duties so that the assessing organization can determine that you have skills that are closely related to the skills required by your nominated occupation. Apart from this, you will need payslips, bank statements, tax documents, etc.
6. Passing certificate, marksheets are all that you will require. The WES thing won't work here. You will have to get your BE assessed again. Either from ACS or somewhere else depending on which BE it is.
7. 


> For the list of credentialled Languages, see the attached link: http://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Booklets/NAATI_Recognition_booklet.pdf
> 
> The client's language skill must be accredited as either a translator or an interpreter by NAATI at the para-professional level or above.
> 
> For more information see: Welcome to NAATI


8. Not much. Stay around here on these forums and you won't miss anything. All the best.

PCC = Police Clearance Certificate. Indian one to be obtained from nearest passport PSK (and not from a police station).
AFP = Australian Federal Police (I guess). I also guess these would be ones to reach out for Australian PCC (applicable to those who have stayed 12+ months in AU).
ACS = Australian Computer Society.
IED = Initial Entry Date/ Entry Before Date. Date mentioned on your PR visa. Applicant(s) have to make it to AU (does not matter if it is just for a matter of few hours) by this date to keep the PR valid.
DIAC = Department Of Immigration And Citizenship

A few more that you will come across on these forums:
HR/ LR = High Risk/ Low Risk
DIBP = Department of Immigration and Border Protection
ANZSCO = Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations
SS = State Sponsorship
EOI = Expression Of Interest
CO = Case Officer
VETASSESS = Vocational Education and Training (VET) Assessment provider organization.
EA = Engineers Australia (another assessing organization).
ICT = Information and Communications Technology.
IELTS, PTE, TOEFL, SOL, CSOL, etc...

I think we should have a sticky from an expert who can list down all these abbreviations


----------



## benetfernandes

nicemathan said:


> Go through this page, you will get most of your queries answered.
> 
> 
> Follow-up questions
> 
> 
> How did you came to conclusion that you have 60 points?
> 
> Have you done your assessment and English proficiency exams?
> 
> Also note the invites for this job code is on freeze as they have reached the cap limits. Till June 2015 there will no invites sent for this job code.


Hey Thanks,

I checked through the point calculator and got 60 points. I have tried for Canada last year which I didn't through so that time I have done my English Proficiency exam.

regarding the assessment, I have already done the same through WES (World Educational Services) for Canada and that was successful.
Can you please tell me the procedure for Educational qualification assessment for 189?


----------



## mandy2137

sivakumar s s said:


> Mandy how r u, doing good?
> 
> 
> Mate, THere's no harm in submitting offer letter and releiving letter... If any tax documents for the year can submit it..
> 
> Payslips & bank statement is not required.
> 
> However, all the above are not mandatory; Just to support your skilled ability.


Hi Siva, 

I am doing good, how are you? hows life going in OZ? Thanks for clarification ....as...usual u rock...I do not have tax docs, would that be fine if I submit only relieving, work experience and appointment letter?

Can u PM your number?


----------



## KeeDa

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> I am doing good, how are you? hows life going in OZ? Thanks for clarification ....as...usual u rock...I do not have tax docs, would that be fine if I submit only relieving, work experience and appointment letter?
> 
> Can u PM your number?


Which tax docs? Indian? Just download your tax report 26AS for the past 6 years free of cost online. All you need is your PAN.


----------



## mandy2137

KeeDa said:


> Which tax docs? Indian? Just download your tax report 26AS for the past 6 years free of cost online. All you need is your PAN.


thanks, well i do not fall in tax slab, even that I can submit that blank 26AS?


----------



## Kriti2015

Hi Expats,

Could anyone plz tell me that I am applying for 189 visa, do I need to fill 1221 and form 80 each for both of us (means one 1221 and form 80 for me and other 1221 and form 80 for my husband)?

I am the main applicant.

Please reply ASAP

Thanks in advance guys 

Kriti


----------



## KeeDa

mandy2137 said:


> thanks, well i do not fall in tax slab, even that I can submit that blank 26AS?


Well, no use then. The downloaded report will just come out as blank.


----------



## mandy2137

KeeDa said:


> Well, no use then. The downloaded report will just come out as blank.


Yes, it is. I will submit bank statements then....


----------



## ramansingh_saini

sivakumar s s said:


> 200 % will not have any impact...... That case is entirely different......
> 
> Now Skilled Migration, Here point is that your EOI claims point should be properly match with sufficient document evidence......
> 
> But, Please mention this visa refusal in the application form and form 80....


Thanks sir.i will definitely mention these refusals


----------



## ibfij

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Could anyone plz tell me that I am applying for 189 visa, do I need to fill 1221 and form 80 each for both of us (means one 1221 and form 80 for me and other 1221 and form 80 for my husband)?
> 
> I am the main applicant.
> 
> Please reply ASAP
> 
> Thanks in advance guys
> 
> Kriti


As much as I've learned through this forum, you should Kriti. Provide as much detail/documents as you deem necessary and relevant upfront.


----------



## JonDoe

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Could anyone plz tell me that I am applying for 189 visa, do I need to fill 1221 and form 80 each for both of us (means one 1221 and form 80 for me and other 1221 and form 80 for my husband)?
> 
> I am the main applicant.
> 
> Please reply ASAP
> 
> Thanks in advance guys
> 
> Kriti


Form 80 is a good to have document altough not everyone is asked to fill these. 1221, dont bother, it is an older version of Form 80 and is kept probably for legacy purposes.


----------



## Kriti2015

JonDoe said:


> Form 80 is a good to have document altough not everyone is asked to fill these. 1221, dont bother, it is an older version of Form 80 and is kept probably for legacy purposes.



Hey JonDoe,

Thanks mate.

appreciated

Kriti


----------



## Kriti2015

ibfij said:


> As much as I've learned through this forum, you should Kriti. Provide as much detail/documents as you deem necessary and relevant upfront.



Hey mate

Thanks

Kriti


----------



## sivakumar s s

Nice Mathan and Kheda......

Appreciate your efforts on the Page : 7817

keep doing with same spirit


----------



## nicemathan

For Oz PR, skills assessment will be done for *education and experience.* 

Unlike WES (where you need to get a letter from university in a sealed cover and send them in courier) here in ACS skills assessment everything is online.

The link which I gave you earlier has all the information on how to get the ACS skills assessment done.

Posting it again here ----> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

Let us know if you have any specific clarification.



benetfernandes said:


> Hey Thanks,
> 
> I checked through the point calculator and got 60 points. I have tried for Canada last year which I didn't through so that time I have done my English Proficiency exam.
> 
> regarding the assessment, I have already done the same through WES (World Educational Services) for Canada and that was successful.
> Can you please tell me the procedure for Educational qualification assessment for 189?


----------



## MunishKumar

Friends

I want to clarify one doubt here... I am claiming partner 5 points in EOI.. I have all the required employment proofs for her but not the bank statement.. At our request employer agreed to provide bearer cheque (envail cash on counter) because we moved newly to city and couldn't open bank account for her due to some reasons.. We have the latest salary slips (mode - by cheque), Resignation letter, Employment proof and income tax docs (though her salary was not in tax slabs)....

Thanks


----------



## nicemathan

Just a clarification both of you (yourself & spouse) have got positive ACS skills assessment right?



MunishKumar said:


> Friends
> 
> I want to clarify one doubt here... I am claiming partner 5 points in EOI.. I have all the required employment proofs for her but not the bank statement.. At our request employer agreed to provide bearer cheque (envail cash on counter) because we moved newly to city and couldn't open bank account for her due to some reasons.. We have the latest salary slips (mode - by cheque), Resignation letter, Employment proof and income tax docs (though her salary was not in tax slabs)....
> 
> Thanks


----------



## MunishKumar

nicemathan said:


> Just a clarification both of you (yourself & spouse) have got positive ACS skills assessment right?


Yes ACS skill assessment was positive for both of us.... But got confused because i have noticed few members here providing bank statement doc as well mentioning it as mandatory


----------



## nicemathan

For proving the employment status these are documents applicants usually submit:

1) Offer letter, relieving letter, experience / employment referral letter <capturing the R&R; if not available in company letter head, submit SD> for current company exclude relieving letter.

2) Form 16s for the relevant years of experience as per ACS.

3) IT returns and if possible IT acknowledgement for the relevant years of experience as per ACS.

4) Pay slips for the relevant years of experience as per ACS. <Usually one per quarter>

5) Bank statement to prove salary credits.

I submitted all the above along with provident fund statement.

If all the above is not possible try to submit as much relevant evidence as possible. 

Reason for such an extensive list of documentation upload upfront is to avoid situations where-in CO asks for further employment evidence and applicants scramble to get it done or end-up explaining to CO their situation with a deadline lurking over.

I hope this clarifies your query.



MunishKumar said:


> Yes ACS skill assessment was positive for both of us.... But got confused because i have noticed few members here providing bank statement doc as well mentioning it as mandatory


----------



## vmahajan25

Hi Guys,
I am planning to apply for ACS under 189 and job code S/w Engg, as only around 800 seats left for this year, should i go ahead and proceed for it..i have alreay Ielts score...just need advise on this as totally new to this ?

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa

MunishKumar said:


> Yes ACS skill assessment was positive for both of us.... But got confused because i have noticed few members here providing bank statement doc as well mentioning it as mandatory


For your documentation related query, ref. post above by nicemathan.
For claiming partner points, apart from getting a positive assessment, your partner should also have Competent (or above) English skills.


----------



## MunishKumar

KeeDa said:


> For your documentation related query, ref. post above by nicemathan.
> For claiming partner points, apart from getting a positive assessment, your partner should also have Competent (or above) English skills.


Yea that all is already covered... Getting nervous for this particular document only (bank statement) Also in case if Employer is not deducting any tax (TDS) then they usually do not issue Form 16 (read it somewhere on Income Tax site)... I mean we cannot force employer to do so, otherwise it is mandatory...

So as of now i have salary slips,Income Tax filling acknowledgement,Relieving letter,Appointment letter... I hope it will serve the purpose....


----------



## msgforsunil

*What if, ACS is done before Jul, while EOI filing on/after Jul?*

Hi All,

1. What are the changes anticipated/expected, as part of EOI, which is filed on/after 1st July, while the assessment is done now? I have got myself assessed in ACS for, "189 Independent Visa"?

2. Would there be possibility of change in Job code? If yes, should we get reassessed for the new job code? Or would there be equivalent job code for it?

3. Its observed that ONLY 700+ invitations are pending for "189 Independent Visa". Based on the past trend or your analysis, when is this likely to get filled? I am planning to apply for EOI in Apr, end.

4. What rules are expected/anticipated to change from 1st Jul onwards?


Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## sivakumar s s

msgforsunil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1. What are the changes anticipated/expected, as part of EOI, which is filed on/after 1st July, while the assessment is done now? I have got myself assessed in ACS for, "189 Independent Visa"?
> 
> 2. Would there be possibility of change in Job code? If yes, should we get reassessed for the new job code? Or would there be equivalent job code for it?
> 
> 3. Its observed that ONLY 700+ invitations are pending for "189 Independent Visa". Based on the past trend or your analysis, when is this likely to get filled? I am planning to apply for EOI in Apr, end.
> 
> 4. What rules are expected/anticipated to change from 1st Jul onwards?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


Hopefully, there will not be much change.....

But Cant predict

But it is better to submit EOI asap as the job code exist in SOL or CSOL....


----------



## Realhuman

MunishKumar said:


> Friends
> 
> I want to clarify one doubt here... I am claiming partner 5 points in EOI.. I have all the required employment proofs for her but not the bank statement.. At our request employer agreed to provide bearer cheque (envail cash on counter) because we moved newly to city and couldn't open bank account for her due to some reasons.. We have the latest salary slips (mode - by cheque), Resignation letter, Employment proof and income tax docs (though her salary was not in tax slabs)....
> 
> Thanks


Hi Munish,
For claiming 5 points for partner the required conditions are:
1. He/She should have min IELTS score of 6 ban in each module. Not average. 
2. Age should not be more than 50 years
3. He/She provide a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority at the time of invitation. His/Her occupation should fall under same list which main applicant is referring. 

From above points they are not asking for work experience from partner, hence dont worry about it. BUT, if her skill assessing authority required some minimum level of work experience and after that only they give positive assessment than she should provide those work experience documents. Otherwise its not needed. 

I have also claimed 5 point for partner. 

I hope it helps.


----------



## rakeshrajeev

sivakumar s s said:


> This is the major mistake many of us with out agents doing......
> 
> No worry, Mate......... As u found out the form 1023 will work for you.
> 
> Fill it and submit, within 2-3 days some admin will change your status internally....
> 
> No worries be cool again....
> 
> All the best


Hi Siva, thanks for the reply. few Qns on submitting 1023 for this purpose.

1) Q# 11 on form 1023 - details of other applicants - should i include parents details also here which I entered wrongly in the online application in non immigrant section, OR just mention my family who is migrating with me?

2) if the ans is YES to teh above how should I add more details? take an additional print or write in a plain paper and add?

3) Q17 - declaration. should my parents and in-laws should sign here to have them removed from my application as non-immigrating dependents.? Or just the signature of me and my wife?


----------



## gireeshoft

Hi guys..

I recvd. Grant on 17.03.2015.. Sorry for belated update..


----------



## BretSavage

gireeshoft said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I recvd. Grant on 17.03.2015.. Sorry for belated update..


Congrtz gireeshoft & all the best...


----------



## Ash_pagal

I have got the Grant today. 

Will edit the signature in some time..!


----------



## ozziemate

*Grant Recieved*

All,

I got my direct grant for 189 today. I don't put in regular posts and am more of silent member but I really wanted to thank all the forum members for their guidance, and the wealth of information this forum has. Its only because of all the information posted here that I was able to get the grant without an agent. Cant thank everyone enough.

Time Line:

Visa Lodge Date: 22nd Jan for Software Engineer
Visa Grant: 19th March
Form 80 wasnt asked.
Got the mail at 2:30 PM Australia time.

Thanks


----------



## asialanka

Realhuman said:


> Hi Munish,
> For claiming 5 points for partner the required conditions are:
> 1. He/She should have min IELTS score of 6 ban in each module. Not average.
> 2. Age should not be more than 50 years
> 3. He/She provide a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority at the time of invitation. His/Her occupation should fall under same list which main applicant is referring.
> 
> From above points they are not asking for work experience from partner, hence dont worry about it. BUT, if her skill assessing authority required some minimum level of work experience and after that only they give positive assessment than she should provide those work experience documents. Otherwise its not needed.
> 
> I have also claimed 5 point for partner.
> 
> I hope it helps.


This is correct, you don't need partner's experience proofs since points are claimed only for partner's skills


----------



## paisrikanth

ozziemate said:


> All,
> 
> I got my direct grant for 189 today. I don't put in regular posts and am more of silent member but I really wanted to thank all the forum members for their guidance, and the wealth of information this forum has. Its only because of all the information posted here that I was able to get the grant without an agent. Cant thank everyone enough.
> 
> Time Line:
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 22nd Jan for Software Engineer
> Visa Grant: 19th March
> Form 80 wasnt asked.
> Got the mail at 2:30 PM Australia time.
> 
> Thanks



Many Congratulations  I have submitted my application on the 25th of January for the same job code. Hopefully I receive the good news soon


----------



## ozziemate

paisrikanth said:


> Many Congratulations  I have submitted my application on the 25th of January for the same job code. Hopefully I receive the good news soon


I am sure you will get it too very soon  All the very best!


----------



## BretSavage

Ash_pagal said:


> I have got the Grant today.
> 
> Will edit the signature in some time..!


Congrtz Ash_Pagal & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

ozziemate said:


> All,
> 
> I got my direct grant for 189 today. I don't put in regular posts and am more of silent member but I really wanted to thank all the forum members for their guidance, and the wealth of information this forum has. Its only because of all the information posted here that I was able to get the grant without an agent. Cant thank everyone enough.
> 
> Time Line:
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 22nd Jan for Software Engineer
> Visa Grant: 19th March
> Form 80 wasnt asked.
> Got the mail at 2:30 PM Australia time.
> 
> Thanks


Congrtz ozziemate & all the best...


----------



## NMCHD

Ash_pagal said:


> I have got the Grant today.
> 
> Will edit the signature in some time..!


Congratz and all the best..


----------



## NMCHD

ozziemate said:


> All,
> 
> I got my direct grant for 189 today. I don't put in regular posts and am more of silent member but I really wanted to thank all the forum members for their guidance, and the wealth of information this forum has. Its only because of all the information posted here that I was able to get the grant without an agent. Cant thank everyone enough.
> 
> Time Line:
> 
> Visa Lodge Date: 22nd Jan for Software Engineer
> Visa Grant: 19th March
> Form 80 wasnt asked.
> Got the mail at 2:30 PM Australia time.
> 
> Thanks


Congratz and all the best..


----------



## vmahajan25

Hi Guys, i am new to this forum, joined long time back but became active now. I have posted query yesterday but no one replied.
1) If i start the process for ACS now and assume i get the result in 10-15 days, will it be good to file EOI by early next month, will it be still in cap as only 700 seats left.
2) What all is required to prepare beforehand for EOI other then Ielts as i havent checked that information, can someone tell me some basic stuff that we should have in hand before filing EOI.
3) Also what is PTE as i see many people mentioning about that?

Thanks


----------



## Danav_Singh

vmahajan25 said:


> Hi Guys, i am new to this forum, joined long time back but became active now. I have posted query yesterday but no one replied.
> 1) If i start the process for ACS now and assume i get the result in 10-15 days, will it be good to file EOI by early next month, will it be still in cap as only 700 seats left.
> 2) What all is required to prepare beforehand for EOI other then Ielts as i havent checked that information, can someone tell me some basic stuff that we should have in hand before filing EOI.
> 3) Also what is PTE as i see many people mentioning about that?
> 
> Thanks


Very unlikely unless you lodge EOI with 65+ points...The ceiling will be reached by April end and there are many in the queue waiting for invitation.....


----------



## agoyal

Need advise from seniors:

I have submitted eoi for 2613 with 70 points and expecting invitee on 27th march.

I dont have my wife's name on my passport and vice versa,but i do have marriage certificate.

Can that be a issue or marriage certifiacte will be sufficient? 
And if i get a new passport will that be a problem if i have already got invitation???


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*

Yesterday a CO allocated and she has sent a mail asking 

Police reports for myself and partner and Medicals for myself partner and son.

I have already got the PCC. it just a matter of scanning and uploading.

But for medicals i have to book and get it done. So how does that will work. Will they send it by post to Aus. or will they update online. will it reach within 28 days. I'm bit nervous about the medicals procedure.

What is is status if they are asking medicals. Do i have to submit more docs....

Thanks in advance


----------



## benetfernandes

Hi.

I can see that there are multiple options of application type in ACS assessment,
Temporary Graduate - 485 Skills Assessment : $475
Post Australian Study Skills Assessment : $500
Skills (general application) : $500
Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)	$550
Review Application	$395
Appeal Application	$395
1.	For which application should I apply for assessment from above?
2.	Also I am claiming 5 points of my partner so for her assessment do I need to open other account of $500 here or only one account can do the assessment of both I and my wife?
3.	Also Can you tell me if she is applicable for same, her details are
Age: 26, Education : M.Pharm, Experience : 2 years 5 months ,
IELTS : L 8.5, R 5.5, W 6.5, S 6.5 Overall band: 7.0
Should I get her 5 points?
4.	Regarding my experience, my first company is now shut down and I have only experience letter with me. I don’t have any other proof of that company. Not even the bank statement because I was getting the Cheque as well as cash in some time (7 years ago ) So will this experience count while doing the assessment?


----------



## sivakumar s s

gireeshoft said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> I recvd. Grant on 17.03.2015.. Sorry for belated update..


Many many hearty congratulations Gireesh

My second wishes here in the forum...

Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## bym007

prasadg said:


> Yesterday a CO allocated and she has sent a mail asking
> 
> Police reports for myself and partner and Medicals for myself partner and son.
> 
> I have already got the PCC. it just a matter of scanning and uploading.
> 
> But for medicals i have to book and get it done. So how does that will work. Will they send it by post to Aus. or will they update online. will it reach within 28 days. I'm bit nervous about the medicals procedure.
> 
> What is is status if they are asking medicals. Do i have to submit more docs....
> 
> Thanks in advance


For Medicals, you have to get it done from Aussie Immi registered health clinic, and they have a specific account on Immi web portal, where they will login and upload your medical reports directly. For this reason, they will ask for your full names, passport no. etc and HAP ID. Using this information, they can find your details. You will never see a medical report yourself, however, you may ask them nicely, if all is good in the report.

Regarding the PCC, you should reply to your CO directly using same email and subject line, and provide required documents. I would recommend you to label your documents appropriately to make it easy for the CO, specially if you to send more than one document.

HTH.


----------



## tahirrauf

agoyal said:


> Need advise from seniors:
> 
> I have submitted eoi for 2613 with 70 points and expecting invitee on 27th march.
> 
> I dont have my wife's name on my passport and vice versa,but i do have marriage certificate.
> 
> Can that be a issue or marriage certifiacte will be sufficient?
> And if i get a new passport will that be a problem if i have already got invitation???


Do passports have "wife name" field? I don't think so,, at least Pakistani passport has no such field,,, not even 'marital status' field.


----------



## Bakkar

I was asked to Pay VAC2 on 18th Feb 2015 and it was paid same day but after that there is no update from CO. 
how should i calculate the timeline ? is it from Visa lodged time (6thJan) or last upload date(18thFeb). Guys pls advise.


----------



## Alnaibii

Did you send the receipt back to CO? If you didn't, then you should. If you did, then give them a call. I was granted within a week of payment of VAC 2.


----------



## JonDoe

benetfernandes said:


> Hi.
> 
> I can see that there are multiple options of application type in ACS assessment,
> Temporary Graduate - 485 Skills Assessment : $475
> Post Australian Study Skills Assessment : $500
> Skills (general application) : $500
> Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)	$550
> Review Application	$395
> Appeal Application	$395
> 1.	For which application should I apply for assessment from above?
> 2.	Also I am claiming 5 points of my partner so for her assessment do I need to open other account of $500 here or only one account can do the assessment of both I and my wife?
> 3.	Also Can you tell me if she is applicable for same, her details are
> Age: 26, Education : M.Pharm, Experience : 2 years 5 months ,
> IELTS : L 8.5, R 5.5, W 6.5, S 6.5 Overall band: 7.0
> Should I get her 5 points?
> 4.	Regarding my experience, my first company is now shut down and I have only experience letter with me. I don’t have any other proof of that company. Not even the bank statement because I was getting the Cheque as well as cash in some time (7 years ago ) So will this experience count while doing the assessment?



Answers

1. Skills (general application) : $500. Assuming you have a degree that does not require RPL. Generally if it is a BE or BTECH it does not require RPL. There are other degrees too like MCA, etc. You will need to specifically ask for those degrees.
2. Not sure. But good to open seperate account as the proof submitted further is just the certificate received and if they are seperate accounts it is more flexible.
3. ACS does only ICT profession certification. If she is not from ICT profession you will need to identify the ANESCO code under which she is being assessed and then search IMMI for the appropriate assessing authority.
4. You will need to get a colleague reference letter at the least for the earlier company. Under some rear circumstances a self deceleration is also considered. But that is risky. As far as Bank statement and Pay slips go, they would be important especially during Visa application. Just a relieving letter would not satisfy the DAIC. Even if it was checque can you show regular deposits in you account of the checque. Moreover you may have got a form 16 or tax deduction form that too may help.

Two things I would suggest on top of what you have asked
1) I heard somewhere that partner points can be claimed only if your partner skill is in SOL. Please check eligibility to claim partner points.
2) Is the old job proofs are not complete- Reference letter (For ACS and Visa), Pay Slips(For Visa), Bank statements(For Visa), Tax Forms(For Visa), etc. it is better to take professional advice. In case you are taking a professional advice I suggest you go to a good MARA agent. A lot of agencies in India may not have a MARA agent and even if they have one they may have one in the top who may not really look into your case personally. In cases where it is not straight forward take help, even if not professional, through such forums get in touch with people with very close circumstances and see how they succeeded. You can shoot out a question on how someone without having all your missing documents, got through successfully.


----------



## Bakkar

My agent has sent the receipt on next day. this week i requested him to communicate with CO. lets hope all works out sooner.


----------



## maxxy03

Hey I forgot to tell my second family that I got the good news on the 6th of March, I know it's a late but still


----------



## KeeDa

JonDoe said:


> Answers
> 
> 1. Skills (general application) : $500. Assuming you have a degree that does not require RPL. Generally if it is a BE or BTECH it does not require RPL. There are other degrees too like MCA, etc. You will need to specifically ask for those degrees.
> 2. Not sure. But good to open seperate account as the proof submitted further is just the certificate received and if they are seperate accounts it is more flexible.
> 3. ACS does only ICT profession certification. If she is not from ICT profession you will need to identify the ANESCO code under which she is being assessed and then search IMMI for the appropriate assessing authority.
> 4. You will need to get a colleague reference letter at the least for the earlier company. Under some rear circumstances a self deceleration is also considered. But that is risky. As far as Bank statement and Pay slips go, they would be important especially during Visa application. Just a relieving letter would not satisfy the DAIC. Even if it was checque can you show regular deposits in you account of the checque. Moreover you may have got a form 16 or tax deduction form that too may help.
> 
> Two things I would suggest on top of what you have asked
> 1) I heard somewhere that partner points can be claimed only if your partner skill is in SOL. Please check eligibility to claim partner points.
> 2) Is the old job proofs are not complete- Reference letter (For ACS and Visa), Pay Slips(For Visa), Bank statements(For Visa), Tax Forms(For Visa), etc. it is better to take professional advice. In case you are taking a professional advice I suggest you go to a good MARA agent. A lot of agencies in India may not have a MARA agent and even if they have one they may have one in the top who may not really look into your case personally. In cases where it is not straight forward take help, even if not professional, through such forums get in touch with people with very close circumstances and see how they succeeded. You can shoot out a question on how someone without having all your missing documents, got through successfully.


^^ This, and additionally:
For claiming partner points:
- Her occupation should be on the same SOL as yours - i.e. SOL for 189 and CSOL for 190.
- Apart from positive skills assessment, she has to have 6+ in *all* modules of IELTS (and not overall).


----------



## prasadg

*tnx*



bym007 said:


> for medicals, you have to get it done from aussie immi registered health clinic, and they have a specific account on immi web portal, where they will login and upload your medical reports directly. For this reason, they will ask for your full names, passport no. Etc and hap id. Using this information, they can find your details. You will never see a medical report yourself, however, you may ask them nicely, if all is good in the report.
> 
> Regarding the pcc, you should reply to your co directly using same email and subject line, and provide required documents. I would recommend you to label your documents appropriately to make it easy for the co, specially if you to send more than one document.
> 
> Hth.


thank you very much buddy


----------



## anandumesh

Hi friends, after my last post (related to experience not being considered till date) and being redirected to a similar situation case, I requested my employer to issue me a letter again. They kind agreed to do it as an exception. 

I have got the letter yesterday and am ready to file review with ACS. 

As I got an invite on the basis of last documents, shd I file new EOI POST ACS review? Or should i just update the acs reference number during the visa process?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## JonDoe

anandumesh said:


> Hi friends, after my last post (related to experience not being considered till date) and being redirected to a similar situation case, I requested my employer to issue me a letter again. They kind agreed to do it as an exception.
> 
> I have got the letter yesterday and am ready to file review with ACS.
> 
> As I got an invite on the basis of last documents, shd I file new EOI POST ACS review? Or should i just update the acs reference number during the visa process?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


I think there is a rule that as of the filing date you need to be fulfiling all the criteria. Which means you ACS should be issued during filing. Not sure if you can submit an EOI before you get an ACS though. Maybe wait for others to advice.


----------



## Caliban_2015

Hello Members,

Have got my Grant today. Its a Direct Grant for me and my Family.

Thanks a ton to all the members who have provided such valuable information on this forum. Hats off to you guys. 

Will update the tracker later today.

Thanks again!

__________________
Visa: 189; Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer; ACS +ve- 12/Jan/15;IELTS Score: L:8.5, R:9, S:8, W:7.5; PCC-India:Jan/15; PCC-Aus: Jan/15;EOI Sub(65 points): 20/Jan/15; Invited: 23/Jan/15; Visa Lodged: 24/Jan/15; Medicals: 11/Feb/15; Grant: 20/MAR/2015


----------



## lk2015

I am not an expert on how the overall granting process works out. But by observing the pattern which they have followed at least during the past few weeks, I have noted that every Monday they take a batch of one week. 
On 16th of March- They took applications submitted between 16th to 23rd of Jan. Where the process started from 23rd of Jan and moved backwards.
On the 9th of March they took application starting from the 15th, where the overall flow was the same as above. 
On the 3rd of March, we observed something similar. 
So again I believe that on the 23rd of March- They will start from the 30th of Jan.
I was wondering if any 189 applicant who had applied on the 17th, 18th or 19th had received a grant or least got an email from the case officer.


----------



## prashanth8101

hi guys
I have received NSW State sponsorship but i dont want to go for it. Will i get invite for 189 next round(March 27) considering my eoi submission date(march 2). Is it possible to get 2 invites? Kindly request you to throw some light on this.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## Alnaibii

It is not clear if you received Nomination from NSW, or just an invitation to apply for Nomination.
If you received Nomination and invitation to apply for 190, you will not receive invitation for 189, unless you let the current invitation expire, in 60 days.
If you only received invitation to apply to NSW, then you may still be invited for 189, if you have the points.


----------



## asialanka

lk2015 said:


> I am not an expert on how the overall granting process works out. But by observing the pattern which they have followed at least during the past few weeks, I have noted that every Monday they take a batch of one week.
> On 16th of March- They took applications submitted between 16th to 23rd of Jan. Where the process started from 23rd of Jan and moved backwards.
> On the 9th of March they took application starting from the 15th, where the overall flow was the same as above.
> On the 3rd of March, we observed something similar.
> So again I believe that on the 23rd of March- They will start from the 30th of Jan.
> I was wondering if any 189 applicant who had applied on the 17th, 18th or 19th had received a grant or least got an email from the case officer.


Yeah, normally in the first two weeks in a month you'd see many 189 visa grants. each week, COs pick a new date and then work backward clearing applications upto that date. But the processing times may vary depending on the job code, applicant's country,workloads of different CO teams, etc.


----------



## Pooh

Dear asialanka,

Didn't you get any update from a CO? I wonder why your grant is still late? There was another Sri Lankan who has applied 189 visa in the tracker "MDh" still haven'y got the grant. I wonder whether they do extra checking for the Sri Lankans since we are in high risk category. My agent haven't got any news yet. Didn't you try calling them?


----------



## Realhuman

lk2015 said:


> I am not an expert on how the overall granting process works out. But by observing the pattern which they have followed at least during the past few weeks, I have noted that every Monday they take a batch of one week.
> On 16th of March- They took applications submitted between 16th to 23rd of Jan. Where the process started from 23rd of Jan and moved backwards.
> On the 9th of March they took application starting from the 15th, where the overall flow was the same as above.
> On the 3rd of March, we observed something similar.
> So again I believe that on the 23rd of March- They will start from the 30th of Jan.
> I was wondering if any 189 applicant who had applied on the 17th, 18th or 19th had received a grant or least got an email from the case officer.


Good observation, in fact i have observed same. But we can see few guys logged application between these times and still they are waiting for CO allocation or Grant...

It may be possible, that once guys getting the Grant or CO allocation, they leave the forum without updating the tracking sheet....

Guys please update the tracking sheet as well here....so guys who are in ques will have some idea....


----------



## Pooh

*hi*



asialanka said:


> Yeah, normally in the first two weeks in a month you'd see many 189 visa grants. each week, COs pick a new date and then work backward clearing applications upto that date. But the processing times may vary depending on the job code, applicant's country,workloads of different CO teams, etc.


Didn't you get any update yet? is it that they check more since we are a high risk country? didn't you try calling them? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## asialanka

Pooh said:


> Didn't you get any update yet? is it that they check more since we are a high risk country? didn't you try calling them? :fingerscrossed:


Hi Mate

Even I cannot figure out a reason, and looking at the tracker you'd see that it usually took between 60 to 90 days for SL applicants to get their grants. However, this observation is in the first half of 2014 and only few SL applicants updated the tracker thereafter, so we cannot get a good idea about the processing times for SLs from it.
However, the processing times may vary depending on the job code, country of origin, workload of CO teams. etc (i.e., if there are specific CO teams to handle applications from certain countries) 

Calling immi (without a CO response) is not a great idea. I called them 4 times (early morning) and got the same response (i.e; application still in the queue - no CO allocation yet).
At the 4th time, the guy who picked the phone got annoyed and asked me how did I find the phone number since it's only for the applicants who received CO feedback, and told me not to call bothering them in vain. (BTW, he could see how many times they have queried their system upon my request) :boxing:

Sent an email too to Adelaide mail address 8 working days back... but no response as yet:confused2:

just thought of waiting for another 2 weeks before calling the fellows again...


----------



## Pooh

*hi*



asialanka said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Even I cannot figure out a reason, and looking at the tracker you'd see that it usually took between 60 to 90 days for SL applicants to get their grants. However, this observation is in the first half of 2014 and only few SL applicants updated the tracker thereafter, so we cannot get a good idea about the processing times for SLs from it.
> However, the processing times may vary depending on the job code, country of origin, workload of CO teams. etc (i.e., if there are specific CO teams to handle applications from certain countries)
> 
> Calling immi (without a CO response) is not a great idea. I called them 4 times (early morning) and got the same response (i.e; application still in the queue - no CO allocation yet).
> At the 4th time, the guy who picked the phone got annoyed and asked me how did I find the phone number since it's only for the applicants who received CO feedback, and told me not to call bothering them in vain. (BTW, he could see how many times they have queried their system upon my request)
> 
> Sent an email too to Adelaide mail address 8 working days back... but no response as yet
> 
> just thought of waiting for another 2 weeks before calling the fellows again...


Okay......it seems all we have to do is wait and see......thanks for your reply...if this is the situation I feel calling them is not a good idea. Good luck to you mate.:confused2:ray2:


----------



## asialanka

Pooh said:


> Okay......it seems all we have to do is wait and see......thanks for your reply...if this is the situation I feel calling them is not a good idea. Good luck to you mate.:confused2:ray2:


Cool, but don't lose hopes on a speedy grant since you are applying on an IT job code.

Mine is mgmt. accountant and sometimes due to the sheer amount of accounting applicants (which is closer to hitting the ceiling set for this year) there might be a delay


----------



## lk2015

asialanka said:


> Cool, but don't lose hopes on a speedy grant since you are applying on an IT job code.
> 
> Mine is mgmt. accountant and sometimes due to the sheer amount of accounting applicants (which is closer to hitting the ceiling set for this year) there might be a delay


Hi..,
Based on how I see it most applications are processed within stipulated periods. But I see that few occasionally getting delayed, irrespective of the country.

I have a Sri Lankan friend who at least got a mail from the case officer in just two months after lodging the application, asking for the police report. Well his agent took time to send it, so it took almost 3 months for him to get the grant.

I would say that we do not have enough statistics to conclude the reason for the delay. It has been a long wait (Assessment, IELTs, EOI, Police report), and I guess that this would be the last over the visa application process. So I guess it’s worth bearing this for a short while. 

I hope that you get your grant soon Asialanka.. I’ve noted that you have helped many within the forum and are aware of the process. Poo- Have you checked with your agents, because they case delays at times?

Having said all that , I should mentioned that every I feel quite nervous and spend most of my time reading though this forum.


----------



## prashanth8101

Alnaibii said:


> It is not clear if you received Nomination from NSW, or just an invitation to apply for Nomination.
> If you received Nomination and invitation to apply for 190, you will not receive invitation for 189, unless you let the current invitation expire, in 60 days.
> If you only received invitation to apply to NSW, then you may still be invited for 189, if you have the points.


Hey Alnaibii,

Are you sure? I have received only invitation to apply for NSW state sponsorship. I dont understand what is the difference between nomination and invitation? It would be of great help if you throw some light on this????


----------



## lk2015

lk2015 said:


> Hi..,
> Based on how I see it most applications are processed within stipulated periods. But I see that few occasionally getting delayed, irrespective of the country.
> 
> Having said all that , I should mentioned that every I feel quite nervous and spend most of my time reading though this forum.


Sorry about the English. Wrote this while doing something else in parallel.


----------



## DGR

Dear All,

I applied for 190 visa on the 29th Jan 2015. Recieved an email yesterday stating that as the quota for GSM visas was nearly reached that visa processing times are taking longer. I logged into my account and the date of last update is yesterdays date. I guess this means that the CO is allocated. Also next to my name the status has changed from processing - please wait for the department to contact you to just processing.

Does anyone know what this means? I am concerned that visa grant will be delayed to July. All PCC and medicals have been uploaded


----------



## asialanka

DGR said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa on the 29th Jan 2015. Recieved an email yesterday stating that as the quota for GSM visas was nearly reached that visa processing times are taking longer. I logged into my account and the date of last update is yesterdays date. I guess this means that the CO is allocated. Also next to my name the status has changed from processing - please wait for the department to contact you to just processing.
> 
> Does anyone know what this means? I am concerned that visa grant will be delayed to July. All PCC and medicals have been uploaded


A CO has surely been allocated to your case, and you'll very soon receive a response; hopefully a direct grant....


----------



## prashanth8101

Hi All,

I have a query regarding 190. I have got a invitation to apply from NSW Nomination. I have also opted for 189. I have asked my agent he said that its just a invitation from NSW government so need to worry as the application has not been lodged for Nomination and not approved .Its from Skillselect you have to get an invitation(after you state nomination application has been approved) to formally lodge your visa application.So now my question is will I be getting invite for 189 this 27 March.

Regards,
Prashanth


----------



## scorpio_79

DGR said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa on the 29th Jan 2015. Recieved an email yesterday stating that as the quota for GSM visas was nearly reached that visa processing times are taking longer. I logged into my account and the date of last update is yesterdays date. I guess this means that the CO is allocated. Also next to my name the status has changed from processing - please wait for the department to contact you to just processing.
> 
> Does anyone know what this means? I am concerned that visa grant will be delayed to July. All PCC and medicals have been uploaded


Though for us Zero emails yet and no change to the date of last update, against our names the status did change today from processing - please wait for the department to contact you to just processing. Not sure what to make out of this new development. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BretSavage

Caliban_2015 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Have got my Grant today. Its a Direct Grant for me and my Family.
> 
> Thanks a ton to all the members who have provided such valuable information on this forum. Hats off to you guys.
> 
> Will update the tracker later today.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> __________________
> Visa: 189; Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer; ACS +ve- 12/Jan/15;IELTS Score: L:8.5, R:9, S:8, W:7.5; PCC-India:Jan/15; PCC-Aus: Jan/15;EOI Sub(65 points): 20/Jan/15; Invited: 23/Jan/15; Visa Lodged: 24/Jan/15; Medicals: 11/Feb/15; Grant: 20/MAR/2015


Congrtz Caliban_2015 & all the best...


----------



## scorpio_79

Hey All,

All you got Grants, did you see changes to the date of last update or changes to progress against applicant names the status change from "Processing - please wait for the department to contact you" to just "Processing". 

Though for us Zero emails yet or any changes to the date of last update however against our names the status did change today from processing - please wait for the department to contact you to just processing. Not sure what to make out of this new development. Any clue?


----------



## BRam111

Hi Scorpio,

Based on what I read from other members, CO is looking into your application.

Ram



scorpio_79 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> All you got Grants, did you see changes to the date of last update or changes to progress against applicant names the status change from "Processing - please wait for the department to contact you" to just "Processing".
> 
> Though for us Zero emails yet or any changes to the date of last update however against our names the status did change today from processing - please wait for the department to contact you to just processing. Not sure what to make out of this new development. Any clue?


----------



## paisrikanth

BretSavage said:


> Congrtz Caliban_2015 & all the best...


congratulations!! I have lodged mine on 25th Jan hoping to hear the good news next week


----------



## cms

Hi Scopio,

Based on your details, you got Invite for VIC SS on Jan-28 . 
and when did the SS approved ?
Post the the SS approval, do we have to wait for another Invitation for Visa Lodge, or is it enabled by default ?

I am waiting for my VIC SS now..

Thanks
cms


----------



## scorpio_79

cms said:


> Hi Scopio,
> 
> Based on your details, you got Invite for VIC SS on Jan-28 .
> and when did the SS approved ?
> Post the the SS approval, do we have to wait for another Invitation for Visa Lodge, or is it enabled by default ?
> 
> I am waiting for my VIC SS now..
> 
> Thanks
> cms


I lodged my application for my VIC 190 SS on 06.Jan.2015 and got approved & invited on the 28.Jan.2015. I lodged my Visa application on 07th of Feb '15.

So in short, atleast in my case the SS approval and Invitation happened on the same day. All the very best to you for your VIC SS.


----------



## apatel5917

*CO's working on Saturday's ?*

Hi,

I have a question whether or not CO's work on Staurday's ?

Regards,


----------



## Knowman

*Pvc*

Hi Everybody,

Can someone please advise where to get PVC from in Sharjah or Dubai ?


----------



## ImmortalSeed

Knowman said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Can someone please advise where to get PVC from in Sharjah or Dubai ?


I assume you mean PCC (Police Clearance Certificate), you can obtain the same by making an online application/payment and then going to police station for a quick verification. The certificate will be sent by email to you. Very fast process and will take you about 1-2 days. 
Go to Dubai Police website to apply (try the mobile site as it worked for me)


----------



## JonDoe

apatel5917 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question whether or not CO's work on Staurday's ?
> 
> Regards,


They work only on weekdays.


----------



## Knowman

ImmortalSeed said:


> I assume you mean PCC (Police Clearance Certificate), you can obtain the same by making an online application/payment and then going to police station for a quick verification. The certificate will be sent by email to you. Very fast process and will take you about 1-2 days.
> Go to Dubai Police website to apply (try the mobile site as it worked for me)


Thanks Seed for your response. I am actually asking for Polio vaccination certificate required by some countries


----------



## ImmortalSeed

Knowman said:


> Thanks Seed for your response. I am actually asking for Polio vaccination certificate required by some countries


oh, sorry! btw are you NQ ex-QME ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

apatel5917 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question whether or not CO's work on Staurday's ?
> 
> Regards,


No. Will work only from Monday to Friday. 

Today, I just came across the DIBP office in Adelaide. It is closed.

Why doubt?


----------



## NMCHD

Hi Guys,

Was just confused whether I should upload Form 80 for myself and spouse or not .:confused2:

I have been reading a lot in the forum and the tracker as well that many people are not uploading form 80. Though there is no problem in uploading form 80, however in my view, incase it has not been asked for it leads to-

1) Additional document for the CO to verify.
2) God forbid, if there is any mismatch or unintentional error in filling up form 80, unnecessary delay.
3) making the application complicated for the CO. 

These are just my thoughts, which are holding me back from from uploading Form 80, though it's ready at my end. 

Would request seniors to advice on this, so that I can decide accordingly.

Thanks...


----------



## BretSavage

NMCHD said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Was just confused whether I should upload Form 80 for myself and spouse or not .:confused2:
> 
> I have been reading a lot in the forum and the tracker as well that many people are not uploading form 80. Though there is no problem in uploading form 80, however in my view, incase it has not been asked for it leads to-
> 
> 1) Additional document for the CO to verify.
> 2) God forbid, if there is any mismatch or unintentional error in filling up form 80, unnecessary delay.
> 3) making the application complicated for the CO.
> 
> These are just my thoughts, which are holding me back from from uploading Form 80, though it's ready at my end.
> 
> Would request seniors to advice on this, so that I can decide accordingly.
> 
> Thanks...


Hi NMCHD,

There is nothing wrong in uploading form80 in my view, it just gives an indepth analysis of your previous records to CO.

If you have nothing to hide, then its the easiest way of proving your stability and previous good record. The details of foreign travel also helps in reassuring that you were not breaking law in other countries.

If they decide to do random external check on anyone then uploading or not uploading form 80 won't count, the process will be delayed.

In my view there is no harm in uploading form80, rest you are best person to decide on it.

All the best.


----------



## hanali

NMCHD said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Was just confused whether I should upload Form 80 for myself and spouse or not .:confused2:
> 
> I have been reading a lot in the forum and the tracker as well that many people are not uploading form 80. Though there is no problem in uploading form 80, however in my view, incase it has not been asked for it leads to-
> 
> 1) Additional document for the CO to verify.
> 2) God forbid, if there is any mismatch or unintentional error in filling up form 80, unnecessary delay.
> 3) making the application complicated for the CO.
> 
> These are just my thoughts, which are holding me back from from uploading Form 80, though it's ready at my end.
> 
> Would request seniors to advice on this, so that I can decide accordingly.
> 
> Thanks...


Form-80 provides full knowledge of your timelines for study, jobs, and most important, travel history for last 10 years. Its compulsory and must be submitted.

Better to provide beforehand so that they don't come and ask for it delaying your case further.


----------



## rakeshrajeev

hi all, i requested for an expert advise to correct the details I submitted on my visa in the section non immigrant dependents. 

few Qns on submitting 1023 for this purpose.

1) Q# 11 on form 1023 - details of other applicants - should i include parents details also here which I entered wrongly in the online application in non immigrant section, OR just mention my family who is migrating with me?

2) if the ans is YES to teh above how should I add more details? take an additional print or write in a plain paper and add?

3) Q17 - declaration. should my parents and in-laws should sign here to have them removed from my application as non-immigrating dependents.? Or just the signature of me and my wife?

pls help


----------



## Alnaibii

hanali said:


> Form-80 Its compulsory and must be submitted.


I am sorry to say, but you are in error. Form 80 is not compulsory. 

Some COs ask for it. Some candidates choose to upload it without being asked for it. But it is not mandatory.


----------



## sivakumar s s

NMCHD said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Was just confused whether I should upload Form 80 for myself and spouse or not .:confused2:
> 
> I have been reading a lot in the forum and the tracker as well that many people are not uploading form 80. Though there is no problem in uploading form 80, however in my view, incase it has not been asked for it leads to-
> 
> 1) Additional document for the CO to verify.
> 2) God forbid, if there is any mismatch or unintentional error in filling up form 80, unnecessary delay.
> 3) making the application complicated for the CO.
> 
> These are just my thoughts, which are holding me back from from uploading Form 80, though it's ready at my end.
> 
> Would request seniors to advice on this, so that I can decide accordingly.
> 
> Thanks...



Dear NMCHD,


Form 80 is even required for UK US applicants as well.................... But mostly they are not filling because their details is readily available in national databases... But you are from INDIA. Is any record about you maintains with India government.

*
I am really surprised, why you didn't upload the same.................*

Not many are lucky to get Direct Grant without form 80......


1) Form 80 is not at all an additional document. In fact very important record in term of Common wealth and Australian databases.

2) Take time, filling these 18 pages is going to save you another 1 month of visa delay....

3)Who said it is complicating for CO.......


As someone said, it is brief portfolio about your education, work history and Travel details.........


Ball is in your court. Before CO asks, Better fill and upload it ASAP.......


----------



## sivakumar s s

Alnaibii said:


> I am sorry to say, but you are in error. Form 80 is not compulsory.
> 
> Some COs ask for it. Some candidates choose to upload it without being asked for it. But it is not mandatory.



Mate,

Though it is not mandatory, But very much needed document for the applicants from High Risk countries.......

India is no exception.........So Form 80 is needed for the indian applicants...


----------



## Yukishih

Hi, everyone. I'm quite anxious about my application for visa 190 which was lodge on 1 Jan 2015 due to the messages received by other forumers re: delay. I just recently got my son's passport who was born late last year and medicals was done on 18 March. My CO was kind enough to sent an email when I provided him a copy of emedical track information data stating that my son's medical has been submitted. However even the tracker says it was submitted my case officer said that he was still waiting for the result to come through on 19 March. Even eLodge not up to date. From my end, I have provided all the necessary documents they requested on time. So, is there a possibilty that my application will be affected by the said delay even if I didnt receive an email about it? I am a Nurse by the way. Please shed some light as I am becoming restless. Thank you.


----------



## podigeo

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate,
> 
> 
> India is no exception.........So Form 80 is needed for the indian applicants...


Agree, Even before CO asks it is better to submit the Form 80. Because Form 80 needs lot of work, and it could delay the grant by few days


----------



## samme4life

Hi NMCHD,
In my case CO didn't ask me to upload form 80. Since that form is really long, I waited for my CO without filling it. But in a case of a friend of mine, her CO had asked her to upload it. So it depends on the CO I guess.

Regards!


----------



## NMCHD

sivakumar s s said:


> Mate,
> 
> Though it is not mandatory, But very much needed document for the applicants from High Risk countries.......
> 
> India is no exception.........So Form 80 is needed for the indian applicants...


Thanks all for your inputs..

I will be uploading Form 80 by tomorrow. Request clarification on the following-

1) When I lodged my application, my wife (who is a co applicant) was working, therefore I filled her details accordingly. However, now she has left her job and has been relieved on 17th March. In Form 80 I will mention accordingly under her Employment details. I would like to know whether I should upload Form 1022 - Notification for change in circumstances as well, or Form 80 containing the current information would suffice. *Please note that I am not claiming any points for my Spouse's skills*. 

2) I guess Form 80 should be signed by the respective applicants. I mean my wife's Form 80, should be signed by her?

Thanks..


----------



## LILAS

NMCHD said:


> Thanks all for your inputs..
> 
> I will be uploading Form 80 by tomorrow. Request clarification on the following-
> 
> 1) When I lodged my application, my wife (who is a co applicant) was working, therefore I filled her details accordingly. However, now she has left her job and has been relieved on 17th March. In Form 80 I will mention accordingly under her Employment details. I would like to know whether I should upload Form 1022 - Notification for change in circumstances as well, or Form 80 containing the current information would suffice. *Please note that I am not claiming any points for my Spouse's skills*.
> 
> 2) I guess Form 80 should be signed by the respective applicants. I mean my wife's Form 80, should be signed by her?
> 
> Thanks..


Yes, the form should be signed by respective applicant.


----------



## Piyushin

Hello,

I have a small query for uploading Travel Document. 
Do i need to upload all scanned pages of my old passport along with my current passport as well as it is having info about the countries i travelled to.

Regards,
Piyush Surana


----------



## NMCHD

NMCHD said:


> Thanks all for your inputs..
> 
> I will be uploading Form 80 by tomorrow. Request clarification on the following-
> 
> 1) When I lodged my application, my wife (who is a co applicant) was working, therefore I filled her details accordingly. However, now she has left her job and has been relieved on 17th March. In Form 80 I will mention accordingly under her Employment details. I would like to know whether I should upload Form 1022 - Notification for change in circumstances as well, or Form 80 containing the current information would suffice. *Please note that I am not claiming any points for my Spouse's skills*.
> 
> 2) I guess Form 80 should be signed by the respective applicants. I mean my wife's Form 80, should be signed by her?
> 
> Thanks..


*Guys any inputs on form 1022 as mentioned in my question above*.

Another small query..

Question No. 1 of Form 80 asks for *Family Name* and then *All Given Names*. As per my understanding Given Names should include First name (like Amit, Rahul etc.) and Family Name would be the surname (like Kapoor, Arora etc.)

What is confusing me is that, there is a Note in this question which says that "If You have One name only, please write it in the "Family Name" field". So does that mean, that if a person has only one name (like in my case) then the entire name (including first name and Surname, like Amit Kapoor) should be mentioned in the Family Name field??

Thanks...


----------



## gdsrinivasan

This is really a longer thread to read through it...


----------



## Piyushin

Hello,

I have a small query for uploading Travel Document.
Do i need to upload all scanned pages of my old passport along with my current passport as well as it is having info about the countries i travelled to.


----------



## BretSavage

Piyushin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a small query for uploading Travel Document.
> Do i need to upload all scanned pages of my old passport along with my current passport as well as it is having info about the countries i travelled to.


Nope just the first and last page, having all details.


----------



## BretSavage

NMCHD said:


> *Guys any inputs on form 1022 as mentioned in my question above*.
> 
> Another small query..
> 
> Question No. 1 of Form 80 asks for *Family Name* and then *All Given Names*. As per my understanding Given Names should include First name (like Amit, Rahul etc.) and Family Name would be the surname (like Kapoor, Arora etc.)
> 
> What is confusing me is that, there is a Note in this question which says that "If You have One name only, please write it in the "Family Name" field". So does that mean, that if a person has only one name (like in my case) then the entire name (including first name and Surname, like Amit Kapoor) should be mentioned in the Family Name field??
> 
> Thanks...


Replied to your PM, please check.


----------



## NMCHD

BretSavage said:


> Replied to your PM, please check.


Thanks Bret..


----------



## Yukishih

@babajani i can see from your link that you added a newborn which is the same case with mine. What did you ask when you called DIBP after your newborn's medical?


----------



## nshah7

javimesa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last week I received this mail:
> 
> _Mr XXXX,
> 
> 
> 
> On 13 January 2014, you received an invitation from the Department to apply for a SkillSelect visa (class/subclass SI189). The score stated in the invitation was 65. This score was based on the information you provided in your SkillSelect Expression of Interest (EOI).
> 
> 
> 
> I have reviewed your claims on which your invitation score was based. I am satisfied that you made an inadvertent error when entering your details into SkillSelect as follows :
> 
> 
> 
> • claimed to have employment experience of at least 96 months in 10 years immediately before you received the invitation, when you have only evidenced skilled employment for at least 60 months in 10 years immediately before you received the invitation as determined by your skills assessment from ACS dated 13 December 2013. Your skills assessment states that only employment after May 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that your invitation score is actually 60.
> 
> 
> 
> I note that this invitation score of 60 would still have led to an invitation being issued in subsequent invitation rounds since you applied.
> 
> 
> 
> I am therefore seeking your permission to correct the score to reflect the actual score of 60.
> 
> 
> 
> As you are aware, a mandatory criterion for the grant of the visa for which you have applied requires that the applicant’s points test score assessed by the visa case officer is not less than the score stated in the invitation to apply for the visa (‘invitation score’).
> 
> 
> 
> I have provisionally assessed your points test score as 60. Subject to your agreement to correct the score to reflect your actual invitation score, I will then consider your assessed points test score against the actual invitation score.
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to respond to this letter, please do so within 28 days after receipt of this email. As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day it was transmitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Please respond by email to gsm.brisbaneAimmi.gov.au stating, ‘I give/do not give (please delete incorrect one) consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.’
> 
> 
> 
> If you do not respond, your application may be decided after this time frame based on the available information.
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that if any mandatory criterion is not satisfied, only a decision to refuse to grant the visa can be made, unless the visa application is withdrawn before a decision is made._
> 
> I reply with this:
> _
> Dear XXXXX,
> 
> I give consent for you to correctly reflect my invitation score as 60.
> 
> Please let me know if anything else is needed.
> 
> Regards_
> 
> It has been a week since that and I haven´t had any news. Should I worry about?


Hello.. I am facing the exact same situation.. same letter has been sent to me by my CO for changing point score from 65 to 60.. Just wanted to ask did you receive the grant??


----------



## nshah7

islask said:


> yes he did change the EOI score


Hello.. I am facing the exact same situation.. same letter has been sent to me by my CO for changing point score from 65 to 60.. Just wanted to ask did you receive the grant??


----------



## nshah7

*Point Reduction by CO*

Hello 


I have lodged my 189 Visa application on 18 Jan 2015 and am waiting for the grant since I have come across a few cases of direct grants for 22-23 Jan cases..

The case officer has been allocated to me on 19 March 2015 and has sent a request for change in invitation score from 65 to 60. I had claimed 10 points for skilled employment which included paid internship- I have necessary documentation to prove the Work-Ex.. The CO has instead considered only 5 points for the employment post my professional qualification.I have sent the approval letter (through my agent) for reduction of points. 

Is it a good thing to have happened?Also how long will it take now for the completion of assessment.


----------



## ImmortalSeed

nshah7 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> I have lodged my 189 Visa application on 18 Jan 2015 and am waiting for the grant since I have come across a few cases of direct grants for 22-23 Jan cases..
> 
> The case officer has been allocated to me on 19 March 2015 and has sent a request for change in invitation score from 65 to 60. I had claimed 10 points for skilled employment which included paid internship- I have necessary documentation to prove the Work-Ex.. The CO has instead considered only 5 points for the employment post my professional qualification.I have sent the approval letter (through my agent) for reduction of points.
> 
> Is it a good thing to have happened?Also how long will it take now for the completion of assessment.


Hi nshah7, 

I am in your exact same timeline. Lodged visa on 19Jan2015 and since then then the only communication I recieved was regarding the Commencement of Further Processing on 19Mar2015 by Adelaide Team. No further communication since 19Mar. Based on the tracker, unless there is something further to clarify, a direct grant will be done in 4-5 working days. So my assumption is if anything I should hear by 26th only.

Will post if I get a grant or hear anything further. 

All the best to you.


----------



## yashdeepsingh

Folks ,

An urgent question on behalf of my friend.

My friend has got an invite from western australia under 190 visa subclass. 

Here there are certain requirements which one needs to fulfill before getting a visa and the prominant one is job offer. Having said that if one do not have a Job offer and as the stipulated time lines mentioned by WA that you need to apply within 28 days then can we reapply in case we arent able to get a job in this duration ? Will we be applicable. His job code is Financial Advisor.

Folks please pour in your suggestions and planning advises of other terretory options for Financial Advisory codes. 

Cheers
Yash


----------



## kabeer786

*processing time for subclass 190 state nominated visa 4 victoria*

team,


i had filed for dipb on 3rd dec 2014
Pcc and medical filed on 1st week of jan 2015

Got a verification call 16 feb 2015 enquring about employement

from there on there has been response or reply........please let me knw the max time i can expect a reply


----------



## XINGSINGH

kabeer786 said:


> team,
> 
> i had filed for dipb on 3rd dec 2014
> Pcc and medical filed on 1st week of jan 2015
> 
> Got a verification call 16 feb 2015 enquring about employement
> 
> from there on there has been response or reply........please let me knw the max time i can expect a reply


Kabeer

What they checked with your employer and did they called only current employer or all with which you worked


----------



## scouser789

*Help please!!!!!*

Hi Guys,

I have lodged already the visa 189 but just realised that while filling the form fcant remember entering spouse's residence history for last 10 years and countries she has visited. I think after filling my details, did not chose the dropdown for wife and kid and pressed the next button which took me to the next section of application. So wanted to know if is there any way you can check what all details you submitted in the application form? The details after logging into immigration account doesnt show all the details filled in application. 

However have now filled and uploaded her form 80 with all the details as requested. Will this suffice or need to submit any other form informing that these details were missed while filling the form?

Regards
RK


----------



## asialanka

Yukishih said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm quite anxious about my application for visa 190 which was lodge on 1 Jan 2015 due to the messages received by other forumers re: delay. I just recently got my son's passport who was born late last year and medicals was done on 18 March. My CO was kind enough to sent an email when I provided him a copy of emedical track information data stating that my son's medical has been submitted. However even the tracker says it was submitted my case officer said that he was still waiting for the result to come through on 19 March. Even eLodge not up to date. From my end, I have provided all the necessary documents they requested on time. So, is there a possibilty that my application will be affected by the said delay even if I didnt receive an email about it? I am a Nurse by the way. Please shed some light as I am becoming restless. Thank you.



Hi 
Follow up with the hospital that you got your medicals done... tell them that immi has not received the results as yet. It wont' be a problem for your visa application since it's out of your control and due to a communication issue between immi and immi accredited hospital.


----------



## paisrikanth

Hi Guys, 

today morning I have received the communication from DIBP requesting for additional information such as CV and form 122I and have provided 28 days to respond.. Is this a positive sign ? How many days it would take for the grant after submitting the documents ?


----------



## Yukishih

I rang DIBP about 1500hrs re: medical's of my son. They told me they got it on 20th of March. Asked them if there are any other information or pending requirements that they want from me. Told me there's nothing else. So, i guess I'll just wait. I did not ask for any timeline or status of my application. Is there a chance that I would still receive refusal at this point?


----------



## asialanka

paisrikanth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> today morning I have received the communication from DIBP requesting for additional information such as CV and form 122I and have provided 28 days to respond.. Is this a positive sign ? How many days it would take for the grant after submitting the documents ?


Yes. It is a positive sign 

Make sure the details you are going to add in these 2 forms won't conflict with the other docs you have already uploaded. (just to be careful... nothing to worry)

as soon as you send the stuff, call immi (ideal if you can call around 9am Aus time) and politely ask if there's anything else to be done from your side. (this will make the grant sooner... as experienced by forum members in the recent past) 

Good Luck!!


----------



## asialanka

Yukishih said:


> I rang DIBP about 1500hrs re: medical's of my son. They told me they got it on 20th of March. Asked them if there are any other information or pending requirements that they want from me. Told me there's nothing else. So, i guess I'll just wait. I did not ask for any timeline or status of my application. Is there a chance that I would still receive refusal at this point?


Since you did not upload any fraudulent documents and your points calculation is adequately supported by the uploaded documents there's no way for a refusal (just kidding,.... nothing to worry and be ready for the happy news)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Yukishih

Thank you asialanka!


----------



## paisrikanth

asialanka said:


> Yes. It is a positive sign
> 
> Make sure the details you are going to add in these 2 forms won't conflict with the other docs you have already uploaded. (just to be careful... nothing to worry)
> 
> as soon as you send the stuff, call immi (ideal if you can call around 9am Aus time) and politely ask if there's anything else to be done from your side. (this will make the grant sooner... as experienced by forum members in the recent past)
> 
> Good Luck!!


Thank you soo much for your insight


----------



## nicemathan

It seems, very quite Monday to start with. 

Any grants so far, I see only CO's contacts.

Happy week ahead folks.... Advance wishes for this week's grant recipients


----------



## nicemathan

If you are not claiming any spouse points (5) then you need to prove your additional applicants (spouse) above 18 years old's functional English proficiency.

Either your spouse can sit for PTE-A / IELTS / anyother accepted English exams and score a minimum marks. Each type of exam have certain scores well below the minimum score for primary applicant.

Or 

Get a Functional English evidence certificate from College or University stating the medium of instruction was in English.

Or

If both these are not possible, you might need to pay extra amount to Dept of Immi something called as VAC fee (I am not quite sure of the name or fee amount check their official website once)



sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am also eagerly waiting for the invite and in the meanwhile please clear one query.
> Is it mandatory for spouse to give English exam? or just work ex. and qualifications are enough to prove english requirement.
> 
> Please clear this doubt.
> 
> Thanks....


----------



## sabbys77

Thanks Nicemanthan

My wife has done her Bachelor and Masters from University of Delhi. It is no where mentioned that her medium of instruction was in English. Is it possible if she manages to get the work ex. from her employer and if they mention that she teaches in english. Will it be sufficient? 
P.s. she is secondary school maths teacher.



nicemathan said:


> If you are not claiming any spouse points (5) then you need to prove your additional applicants (spouse) above 18 years old's functional English proficiency.
> 
> Either your spouse can sit for PTE-A / IELTS / anyother accepted English exams and score a minimum marks. Each type of exam have certain scores well below the minimum score for primary applicant.
> 
> Or
> 
> Get a Functional English evidence certificate from College or University stating the medium of instruction was in English.
> 
> Or
> 
> If both these are not possible, you might need to pay extra amount to Dept of Immi something called as VAC fee (I am not quite sure of the name or fee amount check their official website once)


----------



## viju_009

Dear Friends,

With grace of god, we have got our grant today. Very happy at the same time nervous about what to do next.

Would like to thank each and every one of you for patiently replying to our queries and also being a moral support.


----------



## deeparashmin

viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With grace of god, we have got our grant today. Very happy at the same time nervous about what to do next.
> 
> Would like to thank each and every one of you for patiently replying to our queries and also being a moral support.


Congratulations. All the very best for the new phase


----------



## Yukishih

Congrats viju_009! When did you lodge? Sorry I'm using my mobile I cant see your signature.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Yukishih said:


> I rang DIBP about 1500hrs re: medical's of my son. They told me they got it on 20th of March. Asked them if there are any other information or pending requirements that they want from me. Told me there's nothing else. So, i guess I'll just wait. I did not ask for any timeline or status of my application. Is there a chance that I would still receive refusal at this point?


Be positive......

99% is done.... Wait for Golden news ASAP......


----------



## sivakumar s s

paisrikanth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> today morning I have received the communication from DIBP requesting for additional information such as CV and form 122I and have provided 28 days to respond.. Is this a positive sign ? How many days it would take for the grant after submitting the documents ?


Why doubt? 100 % positive sign......

Submit your CV and ensure each job and its roles and responsibilities matches you EOI points......

As they asked for 1221, there may be any mismatch in name or your fathers name between visa application and Form 80 (if you uploaded). or any misspelled in visa application.

Ensure all your details correct and double check it and submit form 1023.

All the best and wish you a speedy grant...


----------



## Yukishih

Thank you for the kind words everyone. Patience indeed is a virtue! It was a long day today. Looking forward for tomorrow. Good luck to my fellow applicants who are still waiting like me. All the best to those who got their grants today!


----------



## sivakumar s s

viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With grace of god, we have got our grant today. Very happy at the same time nervous about what to do next.
> 
> Would like to thank each and every one of you for patiently replying to our queries and also being a moral support.


*
Many many hearty congratulations Viju...

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2: with your family.............*


----------



## viju_009

Yukishih said:


> Congrats viju_009! When did you lodge? Sorry I'm using my mobile I cant see your signature.


 thanks Yukishis. Jan 10th 189 visa - external auditor


----------



## viju_009

sivakumar s s said:


> *
> Many many hearty congratulations Viju...
> 
> Won the golden :first:
> 
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2: with your family.............*


Special Thanks to you siva for taking interest and guiding us appropriately.


----------



## ImmortalSeed

viju_009 said:


> Special Thanks to you siva for taking interest and guiding us appropriately.


Congrats Viju.. i lodged my visa 19th Jan so hopefully only a few more days more :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BretSavage

viju_009 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> With grace of god, we have got our grant today. Very happy at the same time nervous about what to do next.
> 
> Would like to thank each and every one of you for patiently replying to our queries and also being a moral support.



Congrtz viju_009 & all the best...


----------



## expat.ict

paisrikanth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> today morning I have received the communication from DIBP requesting for additional information such as CV and form 122I and have provided 28 days to respond.. Is this a positive sign ? How many days it would take for the grant after submitting the documents ?


I was asked for the same 2 documents on 17th feb which i provided on 22nd feb, so far no news for me 

but I guess maybe your case would be finalized soon


----------



## sabbys77

Congrats Viju..

Guys please help me out...
as I mentioned earlier Is it mandatory for spouse to give English exam? or just work ex. and qualifications are enough to prove english requirement.
She has done bachelor and masters from Delhi University but nowhere it is mentioned that her medium of instruction was in english.
If she manages to get work ex. from her employer in which he mention that she teaches in English, will it be sufficient? 

P.s. She is a Maths (secondary) teacher and I am not claiming points.


----------



## ImmortalSeed

sabbys77 said:


> Congrats Viju..
> 
> Guys please help me out...
> as I mentioned earlier Is it mandatory for spouse to give English exam? or just work ex. and qualifications are enough to prove english requirement.
> She has done bachelor and masters from Delhi University but nowhere it is mentioned that her medium of instruction was in english.
> If she manages to get work ex. from her employer in which he mention that she teaches in English, will it be sufficient?
> 
> P.s. She is a Maths (secondary) teacher and I am not claiming points.


I was able to obtain a letter from my wife's Univ stating that the medium of instruction is in english to satisfy the funcational english requirement.


----------



## nicemathan

I guess, I answered your query in the previous page. 

Not sure why the question is repeated  

Letter from employer will not work out for English proficiency.

Most or almost all applicants get letter from the educational institute regarding the medium of instruction during education to prove functional English.

Proving Functional English is mandatory, previous page different steps to prove it has been stated. 



sabbys77 said:


> Congrats Viju..
> 
> Guys please help me out...
> as I mentioned earlier Is it mandatory for spouse to give English exam? or just work ex. and qualifications are enough to prove english requirement.
> She has done bachelor and masters from Delhi University but nowhere it is mentioned that her medium of instruction was in english.
> If she manages to get work ex. from her employer in which he mention that she teaches in English, will it be sufficient?
> 
> P.s. She is a Maths (secondary) teacher and I am not claiming points.


----------



## sabbys77

Thanks ImmortalSeed

did she complete her graduation/masters from Delhi University?



ImmortalSeed said:


> I was able to obtain a letter from my wife's Univ stating that the medium of instruction is in english to satisfy the funcational english requirement.


----------



## ImmortalSeed

sabbys77 said:


> Thanks ImmortalSeed
> 
> did she complete her graduation/masters from Delhi University?


Nope. She graduated from SRM Univ, Chennai.


----------



## prasadg

*Clarification Pls*

Dears

CO allocated and she asked me to send medicals and PCC.

Today i have updated the immiaccount with PCC and form 80.
Also i reply to the same mail with those attached files. 

I have few doubts.

1. I replied to the same mail account by addressing to the name of CO. Is it OK?
or i have to sent another mail address and how do i know that particular CO received my PCC and form 80?

2. For medicals doc told me all the reports will be uploaded 27th of this month. Will that be displayed in my immi account and how do i verify the doc. has uploaded.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NMCHD

prasadg said:


> Dears
> 
> CO allocated and she asked me to send medicals and PCC.
> 
> Today i have updated the immiaccount with PCC and form 80.
> Also i reply to the same mail with those attached files.
> 
> I have few doubts.
> 
> 1. I replied to the same mail account by addressing to the name of CO. Is it OK?
> or i have to sent another mail address and how do i know that particular CO received my PCC and form 80?
> 
> 2. For medicals doc told me all the reports will be uploaded 27th of this month. Will that be displayed in my immi account and how do i verify the doc. has uploaded.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Whats ur visa lodgement date. Sorry i am accessing from mobile, hence cannot see ur signature ( if updated)

Cheers and all the Best..


----------



## viju_009

prasadg said:


> Dears
> 
> CO allocated and she asked me to send medicals and PCC.
> 
> Today i have updated the immiaccount with PCC and form 80.
> Also i reply to the same mail with those attached files.
> 
> I have few doubts.
> 
> 1. I replied to the same mail account by addressing to the name of CO. Is it OK?
> or i have to sent another mail address and how do i know that particular CO received my PCC and form 80?
> 
> 2. For medicals doc told me all the reports will be uploaded 27th of this month. Will that be displayed in my immi account and how do i verify the doc. has uploaded.
> 
> Thanks in advance


1. you can reply to the same email quoting the reference number and your details. These details would be available on the covering letter sent by CO, seeking more details.

2. Once the medical details are uploaded, you can see the status change to medical has been finalized........


----------



## paisrikanth

sivakumar s s said:


> Why doubt? 100 % positive sign......
> 
> Submit your CV and ensure each job and its roles and responsibilities matches you EOI points......
> 
> As they asked for 1221, there may be any mismatch in name or your fathers name between visa application and Form 80 (if you uploaded). or any misspelled in visa application.
> 
> Ensure all your details correct and double check it and submit form 1023.
> 
> All the best and wish you a speedy grant...


Thanks Siva  You have been a great help in this forum


----------



## prasadg

viju_009 said:


> 1. you can reply to the same email quoting the reference number and your details. These details would be available on the covering letter sent by CO, seeking more details.
> 
> 2. Once the medical details are uploaded, you can see the status change to medical has been finalized........


Thanks, I could not include the details in the covering letter. Should i send it again with the detial. Whats your sugession.

medical status where it shown. Is it inside the immi account after login?

Thnx


----------



## prasadg

paisrikanth said:


> Thanks Siva  You have been a great help in this forum


Dear Siva

My father's family name and y one also different. I use to write GUNA and he use to write GOONA, they can find this in form 80 only since i have uploaded form 80 today.

Will that be an issue?

Pls Pls
Thanks in advance


----------



## Seva

do we need to upload forms 80 and 1221 in immi account or we can simply email them to case officer? I was asked to send my CV, forms 80 and 1221 and go for medical. is it a good sign?


----------



## benetfernandes

Hello,

After reading all these posts I came to conclusion that ACS wont consider my first 2 years of experience due to irrelevant skills in my first job and I ended up in 5 to 8 years of category. from which I can loose 5 important points. As I already given IELTS for my Canada PR try last year, I dont want to give IELTS again. I got overall score of 6.5 which gives me 0 point as english language points. 

Not I end up with 55 points. (30 pt for age, 10 pt for employment, 15 pt for education, 0 pt for english)

Now only hope I can see to increase my IELTS score by giving the re exam which I want to avoid. 

So I can see that there are 5 points for Nomination by state or territory government. which is visa subclass 190. 

So,

1. If I am correct then and I apply for subclass 190 then can I get this 5 points So I can eligible for the process?

2. What is the difference between 189 and 190?

3. There are same chances / No of Occupation Ceilings for 189 and 190

Thanks
Benet


----------



## nicemathan

Go for PTE-Academic exams you will get those 10 points for English proficiency.

Go through the PTE-A threads for better understanding on the exam format.



benetfernandes said:


> Hello,
> 
> After reading all these posts I came to conclusion that ACS wont consider my first 2 years of experience due to irrelevant skills in my first job and I ended up in 5 to 8 years of category. from which I can loose 5 important points. As I already given IELTS for my Canada PR try last year, I dont want to give IELTS again. I got overall score of 6.5 which gives me 0 point as english language points.
> 
> Not I end up with 55 points. (30 pt for age, 10 pt for employment, 15 pt for education, 0 pt for english)
> 
> Now only hope I can see to increase my IELTS score by giving the re exam which I want to avoid.
> 
> So I can see that there are 5 points for Nomination by state or territory government. which is visa subclass 190.
> 
> So,
> 
> 1. If I am correct then and I apply for subclass 190 then can I get this 5 points So I can eligible for the process?
> 
> 2. What is the difference between 189 and 190?
> 
> 3. There are same chances / No of Occupation Ceilings for 189 and 190
> 
> Thanks
> Benet


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*

Once of the above post i have requested to get an answer for the following doubts. Any once could help pls.

1 I have asked to send the PCC and MED. I have today uploaded the PCC and form 80 to immiaccount and replied to the same mail with only the TRN number. But one member in this forum sugessted that i should send the mail with all the details in the letter that CO sent. 

Do i have to send the PCC and form 80 Again ???

2. My father use to write the family name as GOONA and i use to GUNA which sound similar in native language. They can only find the diff of the name since i uploaded form 80. Will that be and issue?

Pls help thanks in advance


----------



## scouser789

Hi Prasad,

Even I have a similar issue with parents name in my passport. My mother name in my passport has small mistake. I have filled the same name as in my passport and also filled the same name in form 80. My 10th certificate has her actual name which is different to the one in my passport.

So can any senior members advice if we need to fill the actual name in their passport while filling form 80 or stick to the name in my passport?


Regards
RK


----------



## Ravikrishna

Hi All,

I have been asked to provide the *Evidence of overseas study* by the CO. 
And this is what is given in the covering letter from CO
"Evidence of overseas study
Please provide evidence of completion of your Bahelor degree. This may include course
completion letter(s), academic transcript(s) and/or qualification(s) obtained."
I did my bachelor degree in Kerala University and we are not given a transcript unless we apply for it. Even if we apply for it, it normally takes up to 3 months to get one(the person has to appear himself as well). Since i am in Australia it will be really hard to get one in this last moment. Instead, i have the bachelors Degree Certificate and Provisional Certificate. Would that be enough? Has anyone been in a similar situation before? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ravi
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Category 189, EOI submitted 60 points - 7-Jan-15, EOI Invite 23-Jan-15, Visa application - 28-Jan-15, ALL Documents uploaded except Form 80.* CO-23.03.2015* Grant ?


----------



## Realhuman

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been asked to provide the *Evidence of overseas study* by the CO.
> And this is what is given in the covering letter from CO
> "Evidence of overseas study
> Please provide evidence of completion of your Bahelor degree. This may include course
> completion letter(s), academic transcript(s) and/or qualification(s) obtained."
> I did my bachelor degree in Kerala University and we are not given a transcript unless we apply for it. Even if we apply for it, it normally takes up to 3 months to get one(the person has to appear himself as well). Since i am in Australia it will be really hard to get one in this last moment. Instead, i have the bachelors Degree Certificate and Provisional Certificate. Would that be enough? Has anyone been in a similar situation before? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravi
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Category 189, EOI submitted 60 points - 7-Jan-15, EOI Invite 23-Jan-15, Visa application - 28-Jan-15, ALL Documents uploaded except Form 80.* CO-23.03.2015* Grant ?


Your Degree certificate and mark-sheets will work.


----------



## sivakumar s s

prasadg said:


> Dear Siva
> 
> My father's family name and y one also different. I use to write GUNA and he use to write GOONA, they can find this in form 80 only since i have uploaded form 80 today.
> 
> Will that be an issue?
> 
> Pls Pls
> Thanks in advance





scouser789 said:


> Hi Prasad,
> 
> Even I have a similar issue with parents name in my passport. My mother name in my passport has small mistake. I have filled the same name as in my passport and also filled the same name in form 80. My 10th certificate has her actual name which is different to the one in my passport.
> 
> So can any senior members advice if we need to fill the actual name in their passport while filling form 80 or stick to the name in my passport?
> 
> 
> Regards
> RK



Dear Prasad and RK,

Nothing to worry as it is for the parent''s name. Please stick to the parents name as what mentioned in your PASSPORT.


In case, if you(applicant) has different names in certificates or any government proof , then there is an option in FORM 80 or form 1221 to mention all your names.

It is like: *" Do you(applicant) can be called by other name(s)"*


----------



## Ravikrishna

Realhuman said:


> Your Degree certificate and mark-sheets will work.


Thanks heaps..!!


----------



## prasadg

sivakumar s s said:


> Dear Prasad and RK,
> 
> Nothing to worry as it is for the parent''s name. Please stick to the parents name as what mentioned in your PASSPORT.
> 
> 
> In case, if you(applicant) has different names in certificates or any government proof , then there is an option in FORM 80 or form 1221 to mention all your names.
> 
> It is like: *" Do you(applicant) can be called by other name(s)"*



Thank you Siva,

My issue is bit different.

My father does not have a passport. He has only the birth certificate in English with the family name GOONA.

In my birth certificate it is in native language. So my Birth certificate english translation of my fathers name as GUNA since both sounds same. If they crosscheck my Birth certificate fathers name and the form 80 fathers name they will find a diff.

If they found that only thing i have to do is rearrange my birth certificate translation with the correct fathers name and send fathers original birth certificate. Is that OK ?


----------



## Yukishih

*sigh* waiting in vain...


----------



## scorpio_79

Looks like zero activity amongst 190 gang... Has anybody who lodged their visa in February been contacted atleast by CO or has seen any changes to your visa profile?


----------



## KeeDa

prasadg said:


> Thank you Siva,
> 
> My issue is bit different.
> 
> My father does not have a passport. He has only the birth certificate in English with the family name GOONA.
> 
> In my birth certificate it is in native language. So my Birth certificate english translation of my fathers name as GUNA since both sounds same. If they crosscheck my Birth certificate fathers name and the form 80 fathers name they will find a diff.
> 
> If they found that only thing i have to do is rearrange my birth certificate translation with the correct fathers name and send fathers original birth certificate. Is that OK ?


Not to worry much. Most often, CO will understand that GOONA and GUNA is the same name that is just spelled phonetically different by the local authorities in your country. You can search these forums for keywords "different name" or "phonetically different" and you would come across quite a few threads on this topic. Also, do mention the different spelling in Form 80.


----------



## prasadg

KeeDa said:


> Not to worry much. Most often, CO will understand that GOONA and GUNA is the same name that is just spelled phonetically different by the local authorities in your country. You can search these forums for keywords "different name" or "phonetically different" and you would come across quite a few threads on this topic.


Thank you very much....


----------



## KeeDa

prasadg said:


> Thank you very much....


I edited my original post and added a line regarding Form 80 to it. Please do refer my OP again.


----------



## scouser789

prasadg said:


> Thank you Siva,
> 
> My issue is bit different.
> 
> My father does not have a passport. He has only the birth certificate in English with the family name GOONA.
> 
> In my birth certificate it is in native language. So my Birth certificate english translation of my fathers name as GUNA since both sounds same. If they crosscheck my Birth certificate fathers name and the form 80 fathers name they will find a diff.
> 
> If they found that only thing i have to do is rearrange my birth certificate translation with the correct fathers name and send fathers original birth certificate. Is that OK ?


Many thanks SivaKumar, will mentioned the actual name aswell in form 80.

Prasad,

why do you need to submit your Dads birth certificate, are they migrating along with you? Dont think you will need to provide your parents birth certificate.

Regards
RK


----------



## raylangivens

Hi,

My Application is with Adelaide Team. 
I have had 3 email conversations with them and every time I got a response from a different person - all 3 have 'Case Officer' in their signature.

I am not sure who is my CO.

Also, if I need to call the Adelaide team and talk to my CO, how do I do that? What number do I call?

Thanks.


----------



## lk2015

Received a an auto generated mail today at around 12.00pm Adelaide time confirming that the visa has been granted for me and my family. I am not an expert in the process, but would like to help anyone who needs advice. 
Many thanks. Expat forum had been my primary source of reference during the past three months. I have updated the tracker.


----------



## NMCHD

lk2015 said:


> Received a an auto generated mail today at around 12.00pm Adelaide time confirming that the visa has been granted for me and my family. I am not an expert in the process, but would like to help anyone who needs advice.
> Many thanks. Expat forum had been my primary source of reference during the past three months. I have updated the tracker.


Many congrats lk..when did u lodge ur Visa application.


----------



## lk2015

NMCHD said:


> Many congrats lk..when did u lodge ur Visa application.


I paid the fee on the 25th of Jan. But uploaded all the documents and finalized the application only on the 1st of Feb.


----------



## lk2015

NMCHD said:


> Many congrats lk..when did u lodge ur Visa application.


Thanks and all the best to you


----------



## Yukishih

Congratulations! Cheers!?


----------



## Yukishih

@raylangivens, me too. Adelaide team. Different person for correspondence - skilled support officer and visa processing officer. 

Another agonizing day tomorrow. Trying to stop myself from checking my mailbox and diverting my attention but unsuccessful!


----------



## viju_009

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Application is with Adelaide Team.
> I have had 3 email conversations with them and every time I got a response from a different person - all 3 have 'Case Officer' in their signature.
> 
> I am not sure who is my CO.
> 
> Also, if I need to call the Adelaide team and talk to my CO, how do I do that? What number do I call?
> 
> Thanks.


hi.

Case officer is a role. Not always your files are looked by 1 person. Probably their system so process dependent that they dont have rely on one person for the processing.

In my case, 3 people were involved untill my grant letter.


----------



## viju_009

lk2015 said:


> Received a an auto generated mail today at around 12.00pm Adelaide time confirming that the visa has been granted for me and my family. I am not an expert in the process, but would like to help anyone who needs advice.
> Many thanks. Expat forum had been my primary source of reference during the past three months. I have updated the tracker.


Congrats Buddy........


----------



## kabeer786

they did an email verification to my current employer and from there on i have recevied no response


----------



## prasadg

scouser789 said:


> Many thanks SivaKumar, will mentioned the actual name aswell in form 80.
> 
> Prasad,
> 
> why do you need to submit your Dads birth certificate, are they migrating along with you? Dont think you will need to provide your parents birth certificate.
> 
> Regards
> RK


No Dear, They are not migrating with me. But in form 80 I wrote GOONA and my birth translation it is GUNA. So if they crosscheck they will find the diff. Thats why..


----------



## ven343

lk2015 said:


> Received a an auto generated mail today at around 12.00pm Adelaide time confirming that the visa has been granted for me and my family. I am not an expert in the process, but would like to help anyone who needs advice.
> Many thanks. Expat forum had been my primary source of reference during the past three months. I have updated the tracker.


Congrats lk2015,, have a best future in OZ,,


----------



## benetfernandes

Hi,

Regarding partners points. 

I am planning to apply as a System Analyst category and My wife has done her masters in Pharmacy. 

1. Can I get her 5 points as both skills are different?
2. If yes, Then what is the procedure for same?

Thanks
Benet


----------



## Seva

scorpio_79 said:


> Looks like zero activity amongst 190 gang... Has anybody who lodged their visa in February been contacted atleast by CO or has seen any changes to your visa profile?


hi i applied on 29th January and 16th March CO officer apeared and asked for forms 80, 1221 , cv and medical. I have applied for QLD 190. any news from you?


----------



## scorpio_79

No CO contact yet. Looks like they covered all 190 applicants who lodged their visa before Feb and then they stopped... Not sure if I got to wait till July or could hear from them in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## Seva

scorpio_79 said:


> No CO contact yet. Looks like they covered all 190 applicants who lodged their visa before Feb and then they stopped... Not sure if I got to wait till July or could hear from them in the next couple of weeks...


I guess they will contact ypu soon. You have applied after me and it seems quite reasonable to be contacted later  which state you have the sponsorship from?


----------



## scorpio_79

VIC 190. Visa lodged on 7th Feb.


----------



## benetfernandes

nicemathan said:


> Go for PTE-Academic exams you will get those 10 points for English proficiency.
> 
> Go through the PTE-A threads for better understanding on the exam format.


Hi,

Can I get partners 5 points as our skills are different? 

I am planning to apply as a System Analyst category and My wife has done her masters in Pharmacy..

Thanks 
Benet


----------



## nuwan_dammika

Applied for 189 , 24-Mar-2015


----------



## KeeDa

benetfernandes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Regarding partners points.
> 
> I am planning to apply as a System Analyst category and My wife has done her masters in Pharmacy.
> 
> 1. Can I get her 5 points as both skills are different?
> 2. If yes, Then what is the procedure for same?
> 
> Thanks
> Benet


You can claim 5 points for partner skills if both you and your partners' occupations are on the same SOL. If yours is on SOL then partners occupation also has to be on SOL. Or if yours on CSOL, then partners too has to be on CSOL.
Procedure is to have partner's skills assessed from relevant assessing authority. Every assessing authority has its own rules, so check which one applies for pharmacy, and whether just having masters in pharmacy is sufficient or any work experience required as well to claim "skilled" status. Other requirement: partner should have Competent English


----------



## prasadg

*Hi All*

Dears,

Today i found a mistake that i have made during uploading the form 80.

I have uploaded the form 80 under the document type "Police Clearance - National"
Instead of "Character Evidence of".

What should i do? Shal i Upload the form 80 again with the correct document type?

Thank you all


----------



## asialanka

prasadg said:


> Dears,
> 
> Today i found a mistake that i have made during uploading the form 80.
> 
> I have uploaded the form 80 under the document type "Police Clearance - National"
> Instead of "Character Evidence of".
> 
> What should i do? Shal i Upload the form 80 again with the correct document type?
> 
> Thank you all



Hi

No need to change anything as long as they are clearly visible under "description" (as form 80 and PCC) for the reader


----------



## asialanka

nuwan_dammika said:


> Applied for 189 , 24-Mar-2015


Welcome to the club mate.... 

slight correction in your signature needed (Applied date 2015 instead 2005) and update the tracker as well 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...tcolid=-1&sortasc=true&page=2&rowsperpage=250


----------



## BretSavage

prasadg said:


> Dears,
> 
> Today i found a mistake that i have made during uploading the form 80.
> 
> I have uploaded the form 80 under the document type "Police Clearance - National"
> Instead of "Character Evidence of".
> 
> What should i do? Shal i Upload the form 80 again with the correct document type?
> 
> Thank you all


Yes you can upload it again under the correct section.


----------



## NMCHD

nuwan_dammika said:


> Applied for 189 , 24-Mar-2015


Welcome to the waiting club...


----------



## BretSavage

lk2015 said:


> Received a an auto generated mail today at around 12.00pm Adelaide time confirming that the visa has been granted for me and my family. I am not an expert in the process, but would like to help anyone who needs advice.
> Many thanks. Expat forum had been my primary source of reference during the past three months. I have updated the tracker.


Congrtz lk2015 & all the best...


----------



## lk2015

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> No need to change anything as long as they are clearly visible under "description" (as form 80 and PCC) for the reader


For English ability I uploaded my IELTS certificate incorrectly under Australian Qualification. But the document had a description and the name of the PDF had been worded appropriately. 
But I uploaded the same certificate for the second time under the correct category.


----------



## nicemathan

As stated by an member earlier, both of your occupation code should either be in SOL or in CSOL.

It will not work out if one of your job code is in SOL and other's is in CSOL or vise versa.



benetfernandes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I get partners 5 points as our skills are different?
> 
> I am planning to apply as a System Analyst category and My wife has done her masters in Pharmacy..
> 
> Thanks
> Benet


----------



## nicemathan

I think you are good.

In-case if the documents are uploaded in the wrong category, upload again the document under the correct category. 



lk2015 said:


> For English ability I uploaded my IELTS certificate incorrectly under Australian Qualification. But the document had a description and the name of the PDF had been worded appropriately.
> But I uploaded the same certificate for the second time under the correct category.


----------



## it_guy

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 16th March with 65 points under 261311 category, keeping :fingerscrossed: for the invite. Not sure if I stand chance in March 27 cycle?

I have been living in Sydney since 2011. I have a few questions 
(ahead of time though) that I am seeking clarifications:

- Is there a link where I can have a look at the form that needs to be filled 

- As I understand, once I receive the invitation, soon as i apply, I can book appointment for my and my wife's medicals. 

- My wife was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes last year. She is under the supervision of a specialist and her diabetes is well managed with insulin (doctors prefer insulin to pills due to side effects). Is there a section in the form where I would (/ should) need to declare her condition? Would it have any effect on my application? 

- I have only stayed in Australia > 12 months, apart from India, so I understand that I need to get the PCC done from both Australia and India. Being overseas, how do I initiate the Indian PCC and what is the SLA for that. My address in the passport is my actual residence address in India.


Thanks in advance...
__________________________________________________ ________________________
ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: <dd-mon-yy>| Applied: <dd-mon-yy>| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## lk2015

it_guy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> - My wife was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes last year. She is under the supervision of a specialist and her diabetes is well managed with insulin (doctors prefer insulin to pills due to side effects). Is there a section in the form where I would (/ should) need to declare her condition? Would it have any effect on my application?
> 
> 
> >|


Refer to the following link on panel doctor instructions. 
http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf
Hope that this would help.


----------



## KeeDa

it_guy said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 16th March with 65 points under 261311 category, keeping :fingerscrossed: for the invite. Not sure if I stand chance in March 27 cycle?


You will be invited on 27 March.


----------



## it_guy

lk2015 said:


> Refer to the following link on panel doctor instructions.
> http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf
> Hope that this would help.


Thanks lk2015, this helps. Hopefully, it should not be a problem according to the document.


----------



## it_guy

KeeDa said:


> You will be invited on 27 March.


Thanks KeeDa, your words are always encouraging . Hoping, however as they say - there is many a slip between the cup and the lip. So, keeping :fingerscrossed:

your timelines ?


----------



## sivakumar s s

prasadg said:


> Thank you Siva,
> 
> My issue is bit different.
> 
> My father does not have a passport. He has only the birth certificate in English with the family name GOONA.
> 
> In my birth certificate it is in native language. So my Birth certificate english translation of my fathers name as GUNA since both sounds same. If they crosscheck my Birth certificate fathers name and the form 80 fathers name they will find a diff.
> 
> If they found that only thing i have to do is rearrange my birth certificate translation with the correct fathers name and send fathers original birth certificate. Is that OK ?



I insist about your passport not yours father's one.

Means father name in your passport should match with your visa application.

No other documents....Dont confuse yourself....


----------



## sivakumar s s

lk2015 said:


> Received a an auto generated mail today at around 12.00pm Adelaide time confirming that the visa has been granted for me and my family. I am not an expert in the process, but would like to help anyone who needs advice.
> Many thanks. Expat forum had been my primary source of reference during the past three months. I have updated the tracker.


Many many hearty congratulations 
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

raylangivens said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Application is with Adelaide Team.
> I have had 3 email conversations with them and every time I got a response from a different person - all 3 have 'Case Officer' in their signature.
> 
> I am not sure who is my CO.
> 
> Also, if I need to call the Adelaide team and talk to my CO, how do I do that? What number do I call?
> 
> Thanks.


Contact : +61 131881 general enquiries line.....

or

+61 731367000 -Brisbane & Adelaide Team 





If not drop the mail, please do it : [email protected] and Request them to mark as urgent


----------



## KeeDa

it_guy said:


> Thanks KeeDa, your words are always encouraging . Hoping, however as they say - there is many a slip between the cup and the lip. So, keeping :fingerscrossed:
> 
> your timelines ?


My timelines? Does not matter. I am not immigrating.


----------



## deeparashmin

sivakumar s s said:


> Contact : +61 131881 general enquiries line.....
> 
> or
> 
> +61 731367000 -Brisbane & Adelaide Team
> 
> If not drop the mail, please do it : [email protected] and Request them to mark as urgent


Hey,
Just thought of sharing this incident that happened today morning. Well Co got allocated to my application yesterday asking for form 80 and pcc I have lodged my application through an agent and she sent an email attaching the required docs to the Co at 12:00 noon ist on 23rd March.
Getting inspired by the trend of calling the Co and getting an immediate grant, i tested my luck and I and my husband called up Adelaide Team in the morning 3:30 am IST I.e 9 am aus time. 
A very nice sounding gentle man picked up the call and asked me my query. I told him my story of CO allocation and additional doc request and the docs being mailed by my agent and told him this call was whether they have received the mail and is there anything left that they want from me.
He then asked me whether an auto reply was reveived after the agent mailed. I said yes they did. For which he asked me to be in touch with my agent who will keep me posted with further updates 
Also the weirdest thing was this gentleman was so good with his accent I understood only 40 %of what he said. 
Phewww that's all.


----------



## apatel5917

*How IED got assigned*



_shel said:


> Not so. All PCCs and your medical must be valid ie under 12 months old at the time of first entry. So your Initial Entry date will be 12 months from the date of the first one issued.


Hi All,

I had posted a question regarding how IED is assigned and there were some good responses from experienced expats .

We have received our Grant this morning and would like to let all you know how the IED has worked out in our case .

I had PCC from 2 countries . Country 1 where is used to live 9 years ago for which i had the PCC dated Dec/25/2014 and country 2 which is my current country of residence and from which i had the State Police Clearance Certificate dated Feb/19/2015 and the FBI letter dated Mar/6/2015 .

Our Medical was done on Mar/13/2015.

The IED was issued based on the oldest PCC from the CURRENT COUNTRY OF RESIDENCE which in my case is the State Police Certificate dated Feb/19/2015 so the IED for us is Feb/19/2016.

So the IED if you have PCC from multiple countries or states is based on the current country/state of residence .

Hope this helps to all who are concerned about how IED is dated .

Regards,


----------



## evangelist

apatel5917 said:


> Our Medical was done on Mar/13/2015.
> 
> The IED was issued based on the oldest PCC from the CURRENT COUNTRY OF RESIDENCE which in my case is the State Police Certificate dated Feb/19/2015 so the IED for us is Feb/19/2016.
> 
> So the IED if you have PCC from multiple countries or states is based on the current country/state of residence .
> 
> Hope this helps to all who are concerned about how IED is dated .
> 
> Regards,


thanks for sharing, It seems in your case the PCC date+1 yr was earlier than medicals date+1 yr, and passport expiry dates for all applicants.


----------



## evangelist

deeparashmin said:


> Also the weirdest thing was this gentleman was so good with his accent I understood only 40 %of what he said.
> Phewww that's all.


guess that's why they have you take the IELTS. ;-)


----------



## Teddy110

Guys! Does anyone know what happened to the visa tracker?


----------



## deeparashmin

evangelist said:


> guess that's why they have you take the IELTS. ;-)


Ohhh yaaa. . Good one.


----------



## lk2015

Teddy110 said:


> Guys! Does anyone know what happened to the visa tracker?


Someone kept editingthe information which I filled in the tracker. I guess the same happened to few other. Probably the owner must have decided to restrict access because of that. 

The tracker helped us a lot.. and kept everything happening around transparent. 

it is a shame that some don't understand the value of a collaborative effort.


----------



## Teddy110

lk2015 said:


> Someone kept editingthe information which I filled in the tracker. I guess the same happened to few other. Probably the owner must have decided to restrict access because of that.
> 
> The tracker helped us a lot.. and kept everything happening around transparent.
> 
> it is a shame that some don't understand the value of a collaborative effort.


Ahhh I see. Thats why in early morning I saw 5 grants today and 5 grants yesterday but later afternoon I saw no grant at all.


----------



## ImmortalSeed

I relied on the tracker to keep track of who was getting grants and trying to anticipate when mine would come through ..now I cant do that


----------



## LILAS

apatel5917 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had posted a question regarding how IED is assigned and there were some good responses from experienced expats .
> 
> We have received our Grant this morning and would like to let all you know how the IED has worked out in our case .
> 
> I had PCC from 2 countries . Country 1 where is used to live 9 years ago for which i had the PCC dated Dec/25/2014 and country 2 which is my current country of residence and from which i had the State Police Clearance Certificate dated Feb/19/2015 and the FBI letter dated Mar/6/2015 .
> 
> Our Medical was done on Mar/13/2015.
> 
> The IED was issued based on the oldest PCC from the CURRENT COUNTRY OF RESIDENCE which in my case is the State Police Certificate dated Feb/19/2015 so the IED for us is Feb/19/2016.
> 
> So the IED if you have PCC from multiple countries or states is based on the current country/state of residence .
> 
> Hope this helps to all who are concerned about how IED is dated .
> 
> Regards,


The PCC from country of your origin and country of current residence should matter. PCC from a previous country of residence should be valid unless you traveled back to that country after PCC date.


----------



## apatel5917

LILAS said:


> The PCC from country of your origin and country of current residence should matter. PCC from a previous country of residence should be valid unless you traveled back to that country after PCC date.


Hi,

In my case there was NO PCC from country of origin. Only from current country of residence and prior country of residence.



Regards,


----------



## NMCHD

ImmortalSeed said:


> I relied on the tracker to keep track of who was getting grants and trying to anticipate when mine would come through ..now I cant do that


Hope the owner of the tracker, would open the access again.


----------



## nicemathan

Its asking for google/gmail account details. 

I am not sure whether I will share my google account to access this sheet.

Better to get updates on this forum thread. This is my opinion.



NMCHD said:


> Hope the owner of the tracker, would open the access again.


----------



## piyush1132003

KeeDa said:


> My timelines? Does not matter. I am not immigrating.


How come ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## lk2015

If it continues in this way one of us could share a backup which we already hold. I have one which I saved on Monday.
You wont be sharing your google account credentials. The admin just need to give you access.


----------



## raylangivens

Hi guys,

I just found out about the 'tracker'. I see there are team numbers for GSM Adelaide in it.
I submitted my last doco requested by the CO on March 19th adn mailed GSM Adelaide. There has been no response from the CO. Usually, I have seen that people get the Grant the very next day or after a couple of days after uploading teh requested documents.

I was wondering how do I know which team is handling my application and how can I get more information about what is happening with my application?


----------



## Ravikrishna

Hi All,

I was asked to submit Form80 and my Bachelors Marklist by the CO. But when i scanned them as a single document, they both comes to a size more than 5mb limit. Is it okay if i scan the Form80 in B&W except for the signature page? Regarding the marklists, the actual size was 8.7mb which was compressed to 7.5mb using an online tool. And it looks really hard to reduce the size again. Can we just email the 7.5mb document to CO and explain the situation? Or is there any other work around? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## Yukishih

How long would they process until grant when everything has been supplied and no further documents required. Lodged on 1 Jan. Others who applied after me already received their ticket to Au. Getting impatient each day. I already called last Monday but no news yet.


----------



## Yukishih

Guys, can I send email again and mark it as URGENT? In my elodge page it says health has been finalised but Evidence of Health section still says recommended. When I rang DIBP on Monday they told me that it has been received on 20 March (medical appointment).


----------



## JonDoe

Yukishih said:


> Guys, can I send email again and mark it as URGENT? In my elodge page it says health has been finalised but Evidence of Health section still says recommended. When I rang DIBP on Monday they told me that it has been received on 20 March (medical appointment).


Hi ,
It takes 3-5 days to get fully updated. In case it says "Finalised" and no need to contact the department at this point of time, it means the status in the system is updated by DIBP fully.
Post that the CO would take over. As you put your medals on 20th just wait till atleast 27th(Friday- 1 week) or 30th(Monday) It should be reflected on or before that time.

A general thumb rule is that if you have been known to have atleast a generally average health and have been working normally in organisations(indicating acceptable mental health), then the health results are accepted.

Just a few days pal .......


----------



## lk2015

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was asked to submit Form80 and my Bachelors Marklist by the CO. But when i scanned them as a single document, they both comes to a size more than 5mb limit. Is it okay if i scan the Form80 in B&W except for the signature page? Regarding the marklists, the actual size was 8.7mb which was compressed to 7.5mb using an online tool. And it looks really hard to reduce the size again. Can we just email the 7.5mb document to CO and explain the situation? Or is there any other work around? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravi


I reduced the resolution in a way where the contents were still quite visible. Managed to get the form 80 at just under 4MB. My resolution was set to 150 DPI in colour as far as I could remember. 300DPI was too large


----------



## JonDoe

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was asked to submit Form80 and my Bachelors Marklist by the CO. But when i scanned them as a single document, they both comes to a size more than 5mb limit. Is it okay if i scan the Form80 in B&W except for the signature page? Regarding the marklists, the actual size was 8.7mb which was compressed to 7.5mb using an online tool. And it looks really hard to reduce the size again. Can we just email the 7.5mb document to CO and explain the situation? Or is there any other work around? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravi


You can submit them as 2 seperate docs. Dont think when the CO asks he expects both to be in one doc. Once uploaded you can send details by mail and you can explicetly mention the 2 file names.


----------



## Yukishih

@Jondoe, alright. I will hold my horses for the meantime. Friday it is.


----------



## superqiulin

Yukishih said:


> @Jondoe, alright. I will hold my horses for the meantime. Friday it is.


With your visa lodgement date, you should've received your grant way before 20th March. However you just did your med not too long ago. All in all, you did not supply everything in time. That's the reason that caused the delay. 

So relax and chill, your result will definitely surface by next weekend.


----------



## Yukishih

Yes, had to wait for my newborn's passport that's why. I just hope to get the grant soon. Medicals was just for the baby, ours has been front loaded. Hardest part - WAITING!


----------



## Teddy110

Any updates for today guys?


----------



## prasadg

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was asked to submit Form80 and my Bachelors Marklist by the CO. But when i scanned them as a single document, they both comes to a size more than 5mb limit. Is it okay if i scan the Form80 in B&W except for the signature page? Regarding the marklists, the actual size was 8.7mb which was compressed to 7.5mb using an online tool. And it looks really hard to reduce the size again. Can we just email the 7.5mb document to CO and explain the situation? Or is there any other work around? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravi


Hi Ravi, 

Do like this, Open the form 80 with chrome. You can then save the pages 1-16. Then save last page separately. After that again you and collaborate 1-16 and scanned signed page 17 and the last page page 18 by creating a new pdf doc. This way it will reduce around 1MB.


----------



## lk2015

Hi.. I have uploaded a backup of the visa tracker (23rd March 2015), where the contents are slightly old. I hope that this would help. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0N0MDuF-EjT0EEZmQE0/edit?pli=1#gid=1521985861


----------



## Ravikrishna

thanks guys..i will try the methods you guys suggested


----------



## prasadg

*Hi All*

seems there are lots of issues about the size of the pdf.

Use this link its simple to reduce the size..

Compress PDF – Reduce your PDF Online for Free


----------



## ven343

prasadg said:


> seems there are lots of issues about the size of the pdf.
> 
> Use this link its simple to reduce the size..
> 
> Compress PDF – Reduce your PDF Online for Free


Thanks for your info..


----------



## Teddy110

lk2015 said:


> Hi.. I have uploaded a backup of the visa tracker (23rd March 2015), where the contents are slightly old. I hope that this would help.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0N0MDuF-EjT0EEZmQE0/edit?pli=1#gid=1521985861


thanks man! I started a new thread to update the link. Please subscribe.


----------



## NMCHD

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was asked to submit Form80 and my Bachelors Marklist by the CO. But when i scanned them as a single document, they both comes to a size more than 5mb limit. Is it okay if i scan the Form80 in B&W except for the signature page? Regarding the marklists, the actual size was 8.7mb which was compressed to 7.5mb using an online tool. And it looks really hard to reduce the size again. Can we just email the 7.5mb document to CO and explain the situation? Or is there any other work around? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravi


Scan the docs in color with resolution set to 150 or 200 dpi. I scanned my form 80 in 200 dpi and it was around 4600 kb.

U can also scan marklist and form 80 as separate files, incase u have available file quota.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi All*

Mates,

Once the Doctor uploaded the medicals how long it will take to change the status 'Requested' to 'Received' in the immi account. Is it done manually by a CO. Seems it takes time.


----------



## nicemathan

I have also completed medicals but it is yet to be uploaded.

However, in my immi account it just says recommended nothing like requested.

Am I missing something here? please clarify



prasadg said:


> Mates,
> 
> Once the Doctor uploaded the medicals how long it will take to change the status 'Requested' to 'Received' in the immi account. Is it done manually by a CO. Seems it takes time.


----------



## Yukishih

Congrats!


----------



## bym007

diprain said:


> finally got grant! so happy and excited. thank u all for supporting and helping me throughout my immi journey!


Congrats and all the best!


----------



## diprain

bym007 said:


> Congrats and all the best!


thank you


----------



## spikersandhu

*Diprain.Congrats and Good Luck for your future Journey !:juggle:lane:*


diprain said:


> finally got grant! so happy and excited. thank u all for supporting and helping me throughout my immi journey!


----------



## Bakkar

All,
I am happy to announce that , today i received my GRANT in morning after VAC2 payment process.

EOI : submitted 65 points - 6nd Nov'14 : Invited : 7th Nov'14; lodged application Jan 6th 2015. Medicals : Jan 16th 2015, VAC2 Request - Feb 18th 2015, VAC2 Completed - Feb 19th 2015; GRANT - 25 March 2015.


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations !!!! Enjoy




Bakkar said:


> All,
> I am happy to announce that , today i received my GRANT in morning after VAC2 payment process.
> 
> EOI : submitted 65 points - 6nd Nov'14 : Invited : 7th Nov'14; lodged application Jan 6th 2015. Medicals : Jan 16th 2015, VAC2 Request - Feb 18th 2015, VAC2 Completed - Feb 19th 2015; GRANT - 25 March 2015.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*



nicemathan said:


> I have also completed medicals but it is yet to be uploaded.
> 
> However, in my immi account it just says recommended nothing like requested.
> 
> Am I missing something here? please clarify


Bro .. 

Dont think so. I was not front loaded the medicals. I was asked by CO by mail letter what tests to do. That may be the reason to make the status 'Requested'. 

Anyway whatever the status the issue is the time. Probably by now the Doc has uploaded the reports. But when it does show in the immi account?


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> I have also completed medicals but it is yet to be uploaded.
> 
> However, in my immi account it just says recommended nothing like requested.
> 
> Am I missing something here? please clarify


Its the same with me too. The health status should show as finalised for each applicant, that is important.


----------



## nicemathan

Yea that makes sense. Thanks mate.



prasadg said:


> Bro ..
> 
> Dont think so. I was not front loaded the medicals. I was asked by CO by mail letter what tests to do. That may be the reason to make the status 'Requested'.
> 
> Anyway whatever the status the issue is the time. Probably by now the Doc has uploaded the reports. But when it does show in the immi account?


----------



## nicemathan

Logged into e-medical client and as per the update from hospital, report is yet to be completed. 

Probably Friday or Monday I might have an update.



NMCHD said:


> Its the same with me too. The health status should show as finalised for each applicant, that is important.


----------



## spikersandhu

Bakkar, Congrats and Good Luck for your future Journey


Bakkar said:


> All,
> I am happy to announce that , today i received my GRANT in morning after VAC2 payment process.
> 
> EOI : submitted 65 points - 6nd Nov'14 : Invited : 7th Nov'14; lodged application Jan 6th 2015. Medicals : Jan 16th 2015, VAC2 Request - Feb 18th 2015, VAC2 Completed - Feb 19th 2015; GRANT - 25 March 2015.


----------



## sivakumar s s

diprain said:


> finally got grant! so happy and excited. thank u all for supporting and helping me throughout my immi journey!


Many many hearty congratulations Diprain
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Bakkar said:


> All,
> I am happy to announce that , today i received my GRANT in morning after VAC2 payment process.
> 
> EOI : submitted 65 points - 6nd Nov'14 : Invited : 7th Nov'14; lodged application Jan 6th 2015. Medicals : Jan 16th 2015, VAC2 Request - Feb 18th 2015, VAC2 Completed - Feb 19th 2015; GRANT - 25 March 2015.


Many many hearty congratulations Bakkar
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## BretSavage

diprain said:


> finally got grant! so happy and excited. thank u all for supporting and helping me throughout my immi journey!


Congrtz diprain & all the best....


----------



## BretSavage

Bakkar said:


> All,
> I am happy to announce that , today i received my GRANT in morning after VAC2 payment process.
> 
> EOI : submitted 65 points - 6nd Nov'14 : Invited : 7th Nov'14; lodged application Jan 6th 2015. Medicals : Jan 16th 2015, VAC2 Request - Feb 18th 2015, VAC2 Completed - Feb 19th 2015; GRANT - 25 March 2015.


Congrtz Bakkar & all the best....


----------



## AustraliaHunt

Hi All,

I am a silent user of this forum,but would like to say thanks to all,who guided me and helped me with my questions.This forum is really great and helps a lot in gaining new information.I would like to share my greatest feeling that Today I have my* DIRECT Grant *for 489 RS,which is something very special for me.

Its a direct grant-No employment check no email from DIBP.Unexpected surprise for me today..I am flying like a bird at this moment

You can see below the timelines.

489 RS 263111: 60 points. EOI submitted: 10/11/2014. EOI invitation was received on 12/2/2015. Visa lodged on 17/2/2015. Medical-26/2/2015,PCC-30/2/2015-Direct Grant-25/3/2015.lane::second:


----------



## Ursan

*Question about 189 spouse migration*

Hey everyone,

i have been a silent user of this expat forum for quite a while as i was still studying and about to complete my studies. I am about ready to lodge my visa under the code of Computer Network and Systems Engineer. I have got 65 points in total for the points test.

I have got a question, my apologies in advance; if this has been asked before and i am repeating it again.

I currently reside in Australia and am going to file the 189 application on shore, but i have got married and my wife is still in India. So my question is ' will it be any problem with us both at different places while filing for 189 visa or it does not matter?? Any help and inputs from our senior and experienced members of the group would be very much appreciated.

Hope to read about this soon.

cheers


----------



## Pooh

GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!

Very happy to announce all of you. .that i got my direct grant today!!!
Thanks to all of you people for your great support through out this time...
hope all who are awaiting their grants will get the golden mail soon.


----------



## gsena33

Pooh said:


> GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!
> 
> Very happy to announce all of you. .that i got my direct grant today!!!
> Thanks to all of you people for your great support through out this time...
> hope all who are awaiting their grants will get the golden mail soon.



Congrats pooh.
Kindly update your timeline.


----------



## sriramvemuri

Hi all
I'm pretty much sure that this question might have been asked a million times here. 
I've submitted my eoi today for subclass 190 with 60 points and seeking nomination from NSW.
Could someone please let me know how long does NSW usually take to get back to the applicants with the invitations? 
Thanks in advance
Sriram


----------



## yashdeepsingh

Hello Folks

Feb Visa Lodged Guys !!! How are things ? Any one got CO assigned ? I have initiated PCC and to my surprise PCC has taken full one month to give me a call after my RPO date of attendence. But any ways i guess its on the way ... Meds still pending , rest docs are loaded.

Share any updates if you all have 

Cheers


----------



## ImmortalSeed

DIRECT GRANT Today!! Woohoo!  :first:


----------



## diprain

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations Diprain
> Won the golden :first:
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thanks a lot shiva!


----------



## JonDoe

Ursan said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> i have been a silent user of this expat forum for quite a while as i was still studying and about to complete my studies. I am about ready to lodge my visa under the code of Computer Network and Systems Engineer. I have got 65 points in total for the points test.
> 
> I have got a question, my apologies in advance; if this has been asked before and i am repeating it again.
> 
> I currently reside in Australia and am going to file the 189 application on shore, but i have got married and my wife is still in India. So my question is ' will it be any problem with us both at different places while filing for 189 visa or it does not matter?? Any help and inputs from our senior and experienced members of the group would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Hope to read about this soon.
> 
> cheers


The only thing I have seen in such cases is that the CO MAY ask to try to prove that you are really married and also not seperated. Basically this should be an ongoing relation. Usually people provide the following for this
1) Marriage certificate(I think you would have done this already)
2) Phone bills showing calls made
3) If possible proof that she is staying in a house you own/pay for
4) Regular Email interaction 
5) Regular Money transactions between your and her accounts
6) Any joint bank account with regular transactions and substantial amounts.

Any other thing that can show that the relationship is ongoing.

You dont need all the above but the more you provide the more the CO would be convinced.

PS: If your marriage is recent and there is a marriage certificate + Passport mentioning spouse(in both your passpoirts), the CO may not even raise this question.

My Suggestion get your passports updated with each other's names as spouses as this can be an additional proof and can also help later.


----------



## Tejil

Hi All

as per below the spouse need to give english language test even if we are not claiming points for her language ability,
Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


i have received the invite but am very nervous about what all documents i will have to submit to apply for mine and my dependent spouse's visa......

any help will be deeply appreciated

as of now this my condition

ACS +ve skills select received
PTE - required score - done
employement docs - have
birth certificate - have
passport - have
PCC self - UK applied, India received
EOI submitted
Invite received

Spouse - we are not claiming any points
passport - have
birthcereticate - have
PCC - applied

can i go ahead and apply for 189 visa for self and spouse ??

my date is expiring soon...pl help


----------



## KeeDa

Tejil said:


> Hi All
> 
> as per below the spouse need to give english language test even if we are not claiming points for her language ability,
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> 
> 
> i have received the invite but am very nervous about what all documents i will have to submit to apply for mine and my dependent spouse's visa......
> 
> any help will be deeply appreciated
> 
> as of now this my condition
> 
> ACS +ve skills select received
> PTE - required score - done
> employement docs - have
> birth certificate - have
> passport - have
> PCC self - UK applied, India received
> EOI submitted
> Invite received
> 
> Spouse - we are not claiming any points
> passport - have
> birthcereticate - have
> PCC - applied
> 
> can i go ahead and apply for 189 visa for self and spouse ??
> 
> my date is expiring soon...pl help


Get a proof of *functional English* for your wife. The easiest (and cheapest) way being- if she has studied graduation in English medium, then a letter from the college stating the same.

Yes, you can go ahead with your application and worry about the English thing later. You have roughly 50 days (until CO is allocated to your case) to get it done.


----------



## lk2015

Bakkar said:


> All,
> I am happy to announce that , today i received my GRANT in morning after VAC2 payment process.
> 
> EOI : submitted 65 points - 6nd Nov'14 : Invited : 7th Nov'14; lodged application Jan 6th 2015. Medicals : Jan 16th 2015, VAC2 Request - Feb 18th 2015, VAC2 Completed - Feb 19th 2015; GRANT - 25 March 2015.


Congrats Bakkar and all the best.


----------



## lk2015

ImmortalSeed said:


> DIRECT GRANT Today!! Woohoo!  :first:


Congrats immortal seed.

please update the tracker on https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1MYXuqPCdip-9-S3phy_AMh0s0N0MDuF-EjT0EEZmQE0/edit?pli=1


----------



## lk2015

Pooh said:


> GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!
> 
> Very happy to announce all of you. .that i got my direct grant today!!!
> Thanks to all of you people for your great support through out this time...
> hope all who are awaiting their grants will get the golden mail soon.


Congrats pooh and all the best.:second:


----------



## kabeer786

XINGSINGH said:


> Kabeer
> 
> What they checked with your employer and did they called only current employer or all with which you worked



they had attached my appointed lettter nd verified my employment nd if still an employee with d cmpny.

when can i expect a response frm them


----------



## JonDoe

Tejil said:


> Hi All
> 
> as per below the spouse need to give english language test even if we are not claiming points for her language ability,
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist
> 
> 
> i have received the invite but am very nervous about what all documents i will have to submit to apply for mine and my dependent spouse's visa......
> 
> any help will be deeply appreciated
> 
> as of now this my condition
> 
> ACS +ve skills select received
> PTE - required score - done
> employement docs - have
> birth certificate - have
> passport - have
> PCC self - UK applied, India received
> EOI submitted
> Invite received
> 
> Spouse - we are not claiming any points
> passport - have
> birthcereticate - have
> PCC - applied
> 
> can i go ahead and apply for 189 visa for self and spouse ??
> 
> my date is expiring soon...pl help


Go ahead and apply pal. What you have should suffice. I guess only medicals is left which should be done only after application as you would then get a HAP ID unique to you to get the medicals done.
The Co now days is taking 55-65 days to get allocated. After the CO gets allocated they may ask for something which would give you an additional 28 days to submit. 
Apply and then rack your brains on some of the trivialities.


----------



## Kali Mari

Can anyone help on this:
1. I have lived in multiple cities (3) in the last ten years do i need to submit PCC from each city or only 1 is required.

2. How long does it take to be allotted a CO


----------



## BretSavage

Pooh said:


> GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!
> 
> Very happy to announce all of you. .that i got my direct grant today!!!
> Thanks to all of you people for your great support through out this time...
> hope all who are awaiting their grants will get the golden mail soon.


Congrtz Pooh & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

ImmortalSeed said:


> DIRECT GRANT Today!! Woohoo!  :first:


Congrtz ImmortalSeed & all the best..


----------



## BretSavage

1. I have lived in multiple cities (3) in the last ten years do i need to submit PCC from each city or only 1 is required.You only need PCC issued from Regional Passport office(RPO)...PCC is issued for country not cities.

2. How long does it take to be allotted a COSome where around 50-60 days based on current trends.

Hope this clear things...all the best.


----------



## Kali Mari

BretSavage said:


> 1. I have lived in multiple cities (3) in the last ten years do i need to submit PCC from each city or only 1 is required.You only need PCC issued from Regional Passport office(RPO)...PCC is issued for country not cities.
> 
> 2. How long does it take to be allotted a COSome where around 50-60 days based on current trends.
> 
> Hope this clear things...all the best.


Thanks


----------



## BretSavage

diprain said:


> Thanks Bret! Wish u a speedy grant as well


Thx diprain....really appreciate it...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## makethingshappen

Hi Expats,

By the grace of Lord Sri Shiridi Sai Ram, received my Direct grant for 189 at 10:00 AM AEST (Melbourne Time) today. Visa Lodged on 29-Jan-2015.

Wish everyone waiting receive their grant soon.

Regards,
makethingshappen


----------



## sivakumar s s

AustraliaHunt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent user of this forum,but would like to say thanks to all,who guided me and helped me with my questions.This forum is really great and helps a lot in gaining new information.I would like to share my greatest feeling that Today I have my* DIRECT Grant *for 489 RS,which is something very special for me.
> 
> Its a direct grant-No employment check no email from DIBP.Unexpected surprise for me today..I am flying like a bird at this moment
> 
> You can see below the timelines.
> 
> 489 RS 263111: 60 points. EOI submitted: 10/11/2014. EOI invitation was received on 12/2/2015. Visa lodged on 17/2/2015. Medical-26/2/2015,PCC-30/2/2015-Direct Grant-25/3/2015.lane::second:



Many many hearty congratulations Mr HUNT
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

Pooh said:


> GOT THE GRANT!!!!!!!
> 
> Very happy to announce all of you. .that i got my direct grant today!!!
> Thanks to all of you people for your great support through out this time...
> hope all who are awaiting their grants will get the golden mail soon.


Many many hearty congratulations pooh
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

ImmortalSeed said:


> DIRECT GRANT Today!! Woohoo!  :first:


Many many hearty congratulations ImmortalSeed
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

makethingshappen said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> By the grace of Lord Sri Shiridi Sai Ram, received my Direct grant for 189 at 10:00 AM AEST (Melbourne Time) today. Visa Lodged on 29-Jan-2015.
> 
> Wish everyone waiting receive their grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> makethingshappen


Many many hearty congratulations makethingshappen
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## Yukishih

Any 190 grants? Expecting to receive news from DIBP today and tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Realhuman

What happen to visa tracker sheet ? 

I cant open it...


----------



## Raviinc

Some issues with the visa tracker I can't open it.


----------



## Marat911

Here we go. I'm 190 visa applicant. Just got the message from the CO



> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. * This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> 
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.


----------



## Yukishih

Does this one covers the applicants who have lodged in 1st week of January? When did you lodge your application? I have not heard from my CO yet.


----------



## Yukishih

Also, will it affect me eventhough I did not get that message? I am so worried. As I am an onshore applicant and its difficult to apply jobs because most companies prefers PR and/or citizen. I am losing hope.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Marat911 said:


> Here we go. I'm 190 visa applicant. Just got the message from the CO


It Seems 190 Visa is capped for this financial year.....
Be cool and expect it around JULY 2015 (Next financial year)

all the best


some 190's are lucky to get it based on skilled occupation, less abroad travel and country of origin and other priorities.


----------



## BretSavage

makethingshappen said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> By the grace of Lord Sri Shiridi Sai Ram, received my Direct grant for 189 at 10:00 AM AEST (Melbourne Time) today. Visa Lodged on 29-Jan-2015.
> 
> Wish everyone waiting receive their grant soon.
> 
> Regards,
> makethingshappen


Congrtz makethingshappen & all the best..


----------



## prasadg

*Hi All*

lane:

Dear Friends, 

With the bless of triple gems and the great help of yours today i have received the grant letters for three of us of our family. I specially thank all the forum friends that helped and without your help this would not have been possible. Pls find the time line.

VISA 189/ EXTERNAL AUDITOR Spouce - BUSINESS ANALYST
Assessment Applied 1st Augest 2014 for ACS and IPA
Assessment ACS and IPA Aus : by 9th September 2014 from ACS and IPA
EOI : submitted 65 points : 
Invited : 19th November 2014
Fees paid: 20 January 2015
Medicals: 21 March 2015
Granted: 26 March 2015

Thank you all, Hope you all hear a good news today or soon. All mighty gods bless you all


----------



## Marat911

I lodged my application on 28 Jan. Heard from CO on 19 Mar and got this sad news today.


----------



## Yukishih

I understand how you feel. I applied on 1 Jan and completed everything last week. No news yet.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*



Marat911 said:


> I lodged my application on 28 Jan. Heard from CO on 19 Mar and got this sad news today.


What was the sad news...


----------



## Realhuman

Marat911 said:


> I lodged my application on 28 Jan. Heard from CO on 19 Mar and got this sad news today.


Is this apply to 190 only or to 189 also ?


----------



## Realhuman

Is this apply to 190 only or to 189 also ? I dont think so...

Please refer below link for the planning level for 2014-15:
https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm

As per my understanding for 189 they have 43,990 and 190 & 489 they have 28,850 places planned for 2014-15. 

So i believe 190 is reaching towards its planning levels as per above post by Marat911


----------



## sivakumar s s

prasadg said:


> lane:
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> With the bless of triple gems and the great help of yours today i have received the grant letters for three of us of our family. I specially thank all the forum friends that helped and without your help this would not have been possible. Pls find the time line.
> 
> VISA 189/ EXTERNAL AUDITOR Spouce - BUSINESS ANALYST
> Assessment Applied 1st Augest 2014 for ACS and IPA
> Assessment ACS and IPA Aus : by 9th September 2014 from ACS and IPA
> EOI : submitted 65 points :
> Invited : 19th November 2014
> Fees paid: 20 January 2015
> Medicals: 21 March 2015
> Granted: 26 March 2015
> 
> Thank you all, Hope you all hear a good news today or soon. All mighty gods bless you all



Many many hearty congratulations Prasad
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## jre05

So who want grant today or tomorrow say Australia Win in the Finals before the Finals :second::second::second::second::second::second:



My favorite team is Australia in terms of the Cricket Team but I love Mahendra Singh Dhoni not because he won the World Cup last time ,but even before that, and also I know he is the the right leader that can make it happen   He is very cool and tide like me :welcome: Victory sure for any one of these two good teams.

Any Kiwi People watching :confused2::fish::drama:arty::kiss:

Also I want to praise Sangakkara my dear most respected and coolest leader as he also motivates team and keep cool! My respects to Jayawardana, Misbah and this sweet guy Malinga


----------



## deeparashmin

I got the grant today morning after i called up DIPB. Yippiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## deeparashmin

Folks i have a query. Getting the Visa label stamepd on your passport, is it mandatory? If yes what are the stamping charges?


----------



## sivakumar s s

deeparashmin said:


> I got the grant today morning after i called up DIPB. Yippiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Many many hearty congratulations Deepa
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

deeparashmin said:


> Folks i have a query. Getting the Visa label stamepd on your passport, is it mandatory? If yes what are the stamping charges?


*Not required.

Waste of money and time.*

Charges 150 AUD per passport + you have send your passport to Aus embassy at Delhi for visa stamped.


----------



## gsena33

*Health Requirement*

Dear seniors,

My Immi Account says 

*‘Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter*.’

However, still upload button for the health check is active. :confused2:

This scenario is usual or still should do something on medical.

Thanks in advance

Gsena33


----------



## ibfij

gsena33 said:


> Dear seniors,
> 
> My Immi Account says
> 
> *‘Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter*.’
> 
> However, still upload button for the health check is active. :confused2:
> 
> This scenario is usual or still should do something on medical.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Gsena33


I guess it keep saying that. However, I've uploaded my Polio Vaccination Certificate manually in case Medical team forgot and also to avoid seeing that "Recommended" against Health Evidence


----------



## Yukishih

@deeparashmeen what was your query when you rang them? Is it visa 190?


----------



## spikersandhu

*I think you should not mention the TB in your wife's medical history..... and before submitting fees.....please get a test done for TB in some reputed laboratory.....Gall Bladder is not a serious thing...... also wait for senior member's reply....!:eyebrows:*


sabbys77 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have couple of queries related to health examination.
> 
> 1. My wife had TB 23 yrs back when she was 10 and was treated successfully.
> 2. She had her gallbladder removed 7 yrs back due to stones.
> 
> My query is, will this make any issue while deciding our case. I am going to mention both the cases under medical history.
> Please throw some light on it.
> Is it possible if I can go for medicals before submitting the application fees?
> 
> Thnks in advance


----------



## sabbys77

spikersandhu said:


> *I think you should not mention the TB in your wife's medical history..... and before submitting fees.....please get a test done for TB in some reputed laboratory.....Gall Bladder is not a serious thing...... also wait for senior member's reply....!:eyebrows:*


Thanks Spikersandhu for prompt reply


I have heard if I am going to hide TB then tests it might pop up(although I am not sure about it).

It has been 22 yrs. since then..

Srs. pls thorow some light on it.


----------



## scorpio_79

Realhuman said:


> Is this apply to 190 only or to 189 also ? I dont think so...
> 
> Please refer below link for the planning level for 2014-15:
> https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm
> 
> As per my understanding for 189 they have 43,990 and 190 & 489 they have 28,850 places planned for 2014-15.
> 
> So i believe 190 is reaching towards its planning levels as per above post by Marat911


Per the invitation round data "The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2014 to the end of February 2015" was "9182" which is one third of the allocated 28,850 visas reserved for 190&489. With respect to 189, "19,930" visas invitations seems to have been extended out of the "43,990" till the end February 2015.

So not sure how the Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has only limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year.

Though 189 Visa still seems to be granted out visa 190 grant seems to have been subjected to some kind of hard freeze. The last known 190 visa was granted to a forum member who lodged the visa towards the end of January 2015.

Not sure how to read the different pieces of information scattered all around


----------



## jre05

sabbys77 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have couple of queries related to health examination.
> 
> 1. My wife had TB 23 yrs back when she was 10 and was treated successfully.
> 2. She had her gallbladder removed 7 yrs back due to stones.
> 
> My query is, will this make any issue while deciding our case. I am going to mention both the cases under medical history.
> Please throw some light on it.
> Is it possible if I can go for medicals before submitting the application fees?
> 
> Thnks in advance


As far I know, if it is TB, even for our ancestors, there is a hint of so much deciding factor would arise. Because, doctors ask if you had TB, if not now earlier, and if your parent had TB and if your Grand Parent and then your forefathers/ancestors. This is what doctor has asked all of us while we went for checkup. They will note it down in the medical paper of yours if so. 

However, I haven't seen a case here with prior TB or ancestral origin, so I am sorry I will not be able to give you the correct picture. 

Further, I do not know what would happen, but in general TB and HIV +Ve are great barriers for oneself to move from a country! 

I pray that everything goes well though as you deserve.


----------



## lk2015

sabbys77 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have couple of queries related to health examination.
> 
> 1. My wife had TB 23 yrs back when she was 10 and was treated successfully.
> 2. She had her gallbladder removed 7 yrs back due to stones.
> 
> My query is, will this make any issue while deciding our case. I am going to mention both the cases under medical history.
> Please throw some light on it.
> Is it possible if I can go for medicals before submitting the application fees?
> 
> Thnks in advance


sabby77. The following link shows how doctors are guided on marking TB status. 
http://www.immi.gov.au/gateways/pan...s/instructions/panel-doctors-instructions.pdf

They only talk about active TB. Read through and see how it would be taken into consideration.


----------



## Realhuman

sabbys77 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have couple of queries related to health examination.
> 
> 1. My wife had TB 23 yrs back when she was 10 and was treated successfully.
> 2. She had her gallbladder removed 7 yrs back due to stones.
> 
> My query is, will this make any issue while deciding our case. I am going to mention both the cases under medical history.
> Please throw some light on it.
> Is it possible if I can go for medicals before submitting the application fees?
> 
> Thnks in advance


Hi, 
Please PM your mobile number to me. I have some information on this case, which will be helpful to you.


----------



## Alnaibii

sabbys77 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have couple of queries related to health examination.
> 
> 1. My wife had TB 23 yrs back when she was 10 and was treated successfully.
> 2. She had her gallbladder removed 7 yrs back due to stones.
> 
> My query is, will this make any issue while deciding our case. I am going to mention both the cases under medical history.
> Please throw some light on it.
> Is it possible if I can go for medicals before submitting the application fees?
> 
> Thnks in advance


If TB is cured, you don't have to worry about it. You will get less time to validate the visa. But it should not be a motive for refusal. I know two people who got visa with cured TB. 
Hiding it and getting discovered, it may be a motive.


----------



## Realhuman

scorpio_79 said:


> Per the invitation round data "The number of intending migrants who received nominations from State and Territory Governments from 1 July 2014 to the end of February 2015" was "9182" which is one third of the allocated 28,850 visas reserved for 190&489. With respect to 189, "19,930" visas invitations seems to have been extended out of the "43,990" till the end February 2015.
> 
> So not sure how the Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has only limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year.
> 
> Though 189 Visa still seems to be granted out visa 190 grant seems to have been subjected to some kind of hard freeze. The last known 190 visa was granted to a forum member who lodged the visa towards the end of January 2015.
> 
> Not sure how to read the different pieces of information scattered all around


Hi,
Your observations are logical. Even i thought the same. But do they count total number including family members ??

As example if they are giving 189 visa to main applicant, who having 2 dependents also, than how will they count 1 visa or 3 visa ??


----------



## scorpio_79

Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> Your observations are logical. Even i thought the same. But do they count total number including family members ??
> 
> As example if they are giving 189 visa to main applicant, who having 2 dependents also, than how will they count 1 visa or 3 visa ??


True... That very well could be the reason...


----------



## xhamster.ws

Have a nice journey !!!


----------



## dsachdeva

Just got the Invitation from NSW for 190, Applied on 20th march, Invitation Received 26th March, Payment done 300 AUD , Need to wait for another 12 Weeks for their response about Application.


----------



## NMCHD

Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> Your observations are logical. Even i thought the same. But do they count total number including family members ??
> 
> As example if they are giving 189 visa to main applicant, who having 2 dependents also, than how will they count 1 visa or 3 visa ??


They count it as 3 visas. Also dont forget that many applicants who had applied for visa prior to Jul 2014 and have received grant in this financial year, are included in this no.

I guess DIBP is able to control the no. of 189 visas since they have a control over the invites, but in case of state sponsored cases, sponsorship automatically leads to an invite.

Just my views, I might be wrong...


----------



## Teddy110

NMCHD said:


> They count it as 3 visas. Also dont forget that many applicants who had applied for visa prior to Jul 2014 and have received grant in this financial year, are included in this no.
> 
> I guess DIBP is able to control the no. of 189 visas since they have a control over the invites, but in case of state sponsored cases, sponsorship automatically leads to an invite.
> 
> Just my views, I might be wrong...


No they dont count as 3 visas. Spouse and child go under family stream which it's partners of australian permanent resident


----------



## LILAS

dsachdeva said:


> Just got the Invitation from NSW for 190, Applied on 20th march, Invitation Received 26th March, Payment done 300 AUD , Need to wait for another 12 Weeks for their response about Application.


which ANZSCO ? Plz update your signature !


----------



## BretSavage

prasadg said:


> lane:
> 
> Dear Friends,
> 
> With the bless of triple gems and the great help of yours today i have received the grant letters for three of us of our family. I specially thank all the forum friends that helped and without your help this would not have been possible. Pls find the time line.
> 
> VISA 189/ EXTERNAL AUDITOR Spouce - BUSINESS ANALYST
> Assessment Applied 1st Augest 2014 for ACS and IPA
> Assessment ACS and IPA Aus : by 9th September 2014 from ACS and IPA
> EOI : submitted 65 points :
> Invited : 19th November 2014
> Fees paid: 20 January 2015
> Medicals: 21 March 2015
> Granted: 26 March 2015
> 
> Thank you all, Hope you all hear a good news today or soon. All mighty gods bless you all


Congrtz prasadg & all the best..


----------



## BretSavage

deeparashmin said:


> I got the grant today morning after i called up DIPB. Yippiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Congrtz deeparashmin & all the best..


----------



## hblbrn

Teddy110 said:


> No they dont count as 3 visas. Spouse and child go under family stream which it's partners of australian permanent resident


Hi Teddy110 and all other friends,

I have one question here - 
I lodged my 189 visa that includes 3 dependents (spouse+2 kids). As per the conversation happening on migration caps, does it mean that kids will be given the visa under the cap of 3,885 mentioned in the link here? 
https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm

In case the cap is full for children but not the SI applicant or partner, does the main applicant get the visa granted and children are pushed to queue until 1st July 2015? Is my understanding correct?

Regards,
hblbrn


----------



## NMCHD

Teddy110 said:


> No they dont count as 3 visas. Spouse and child go under family stream which it's partners of australian permanent resident


But I think, no. of places refers to the no. of primary applicants plus dependant applicants.


----------



## agoyal

Hello friends

I have received visa invitation today.started filling visa application form. I have 2-3 queries:

1. Can dependent applicant be shown as unemployed in last 10 years if we are not claiming any parter points.we do not have proof of employment of dependent applicant??

2. When they ask us countries where we have lived in past,do we need to provide details of countries where we went for holidays for 7-8 days,if yes then do we need to provide each hotel detail where we stayed??

3. They asked for additional dependent family members who are not in application form.i want to migrate my parents later (3-4 years).what should i fill

Please advice as i want to lodge visa asap


----------



## sandeepr

How can we check if our health examination results are uploaded or not? And I was not able to see any link where I can see that info.

Could someone guide me where can I look for this info?


----------



## lk2015

agoyal said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have received visa invitation today.started filling visa application form. I have 2-3 queries:
> 
> 1. Can dependent applicant be shown as unemployed in last 10 years if we are not claiming any parter points.we do not have proof of employment of dependent applicant??
> I did provide my dependents employment details. You do not have to provide any proof for them. Once you complete your application, there will be no option even to upload the dependents work details, unless if you are claiming points. This is only for disclosure.
> Each of you will anyway have to provide details of all employment since birth in form 80, which the case office asks for quite often.
> 
> 2. When they ask us countries where we have lived in past,do we need to provide details of countries where we went for holidays for 7-8 days,if yes then do we need to provide each hotel detail where we stayed??
> You have to provide only the details of country where you have resided as a student or a resident. Holidays don't come under this. I listed my holiday travel in from 80. Provided listing only of the country where I completed my education and also worked for one year within the visa application.
> 
> 3. They asked for additional dependent family members who are not in application form.i want to migrate my parents later (3-4 years).what should i fill
> This I am not in a position to advice. There will be no affect on your current visa, but in line with your future plans I don't know.
> Hope that this helps.
> 
> Please advice as i want to lodge visa asap


Answers have been provided in red.


----------



## lk2015

sandeepr said:


> How can we check if our health examination results are uploaded or not? And I was not able to see any link where I can see that info.
> 
> Could someone guide me where can I look for this info?


Go to e-medical using the following link, and provide the required detail including your HAPID

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

If they are complete, under each test it should say "Complete"


----------



## Teddy110

hblbrn said:


> Hi Teddy110 and all other friends,
> 
> I have one question here -
> I lodged my 189 visa that includes 3 dependents (spouse+2 kids). As per the conversation happening on migration caps, does it mean that kids will be given the visa under the cap of 3,885 mentioned in the link here?
> https://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/statistical-info/visa-grants/migrant.htm
> 
> In case the cap is full for children but not the SI applicant or partner, does the main applicant get the visa granted and children are pushed to queue until 1st July 2015? Is my understanding correct?
> 
> Regards,
> hblbrn


Once the cap is reached you need to wait for next financial year which is 1 July with new migration program


----------



## Ravikrishna

Hi All,

I got my grant today morning 10.10 am Australian time. I called them up in the morning to check my status and got the grant in 10 mins. Thanks for all the help i received from this forum. 

Thanks,
Ravi

Visa Lodged- 28 January, First CO Contact-23March, Grant- 27 March


----------



## Teddy110

NMCHD said:


> But I think, no. of places refers to the no. of primary applicants plus dependant applicants.


In my opinion, they want to secure the places for actual skilled migrants first otherwise a lot of none skilled migrants (dependants) get visa while others who are primary applicants with actual skill need to wait for next financial year because the places are taken


----------



## Teddy110

lk2015 said:


> Go to e-medical using the following link, and provide the required detail including your HAPID
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> If they are complete, under each test it should say "Complete"


Hey mate,

What happened to the visa tracker doc u uploaded? lolz


----------



## it_guy

Hello All,

I have received invitation in the current round and I m filling the application form. Like others, I also have a number of questions that I woukd need help with. Request your support:

》 Regarding national identity document: there are few options like Drivers license, birth certificate, marriage certificate etc. I have a drivers license issued in Delhi, India; however my photo is a bit faded and not clear. Also, DL number is visible but getting faded. Would it be a problem?

》Similarly, for my wife - the DL has her maiden name, whIch has her maternal surname. Although, I have her old passport as well which I would be uploading - just wanted to check, if this would be ok?

》Regarding dependents not on the application - I have my parents that live in the same house in India. Dad is retired and receives pension. I provide some financial assistance to them though for a better and more comfortable life. There is no intention at this point in time to migrate them here. Do I need to provide their information? 

》 Not claiming wife's points - do i neec to provide all the details of her employment in India? We may not have all her employment proofs.

I might (rather surely would) have more questions that I would nedd help with.

Thanks a lot in advance. 

__________________________________________________ ________________________
ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: 27-Mar-15| Applied: <dd-mon-yy>| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## homeme

Hi Guys,

I have few similar queries, please advice...

I am not claiming wife's points - do i need to provide all the details of her employment in India? We may not have all her employment proofs. And I have not yet provided any info for her other than her functional English proof.?

Do we need to submit form 80 as mandatory with our application as there is no link in my submitted file to attach form 80 and also I am not sure if my agent (a MARA from OZ) has submitted on my behalf. Where can I see it if he has uploaded form 80 for me and my wife.?

It has been more than a month of lodgement but havnt received and contact from the department or no CO. How long should I wait?


----------



## manU22

Hi, please see my comments *inline*. questions are welcome.



it_guy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have received invitation in the current round and I m filling the application form. Like others, I also have a number of questions that I woukd need help with. Request your support:
> 
> *Congrats*
> 
> 》 Regarding national identity document: there are few options like Drivers license, birth certificate, marriage certificate etc. I have a drivers license issued in Delhi, India; however my photo is a bit faded and not clear. Also, DL number is visible but getting faded. Would it be a problem?
> 
> *That is ok, you can also provide Aadhar if you have. Its more of a case to case regarding the photo not clear enough with the CO. CO will advice if they need some other document for this instead. For now you can give it. I actually didnt give anything other than my passport*
> 
> 》Similarly, for my wife - the DL has her maiden name, whIch has her maternal surname. Although, I have her old passport as well which I would be uploading - just wanted to check, if this would be ok?
> 
> *Same reply as above*
> 
> 》Regarding dependents not on the application - I have my parents that live in the same house in India. Dad is retired and receives pension. I provide some financial assistance to them though for a better and more comfortable life. There is no intention at this point in time to migrate them here. Do I need to provide their information?
> 
> *If you dont want to include them in the application then put no. And no you dont need to provide any information. though in form 80 you need to put their details*
> 
> 》 Not claiming wife's points - do i neec to provide all the details of her employment in India? We may not have all her employment proofs.
> 
> *No if you are not claiming her points. Education certificate to prove her english competency*
> 
> I might (rather surely would) have more questions that I would nedd help with.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> __________________________________________________ ________________________
> ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: 27-Mar-15| Applied: <dd-mon-yy>| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## manU22

Please see my comments inline::



homeme said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have few similar queries, please advice...
> 
> I am not claiming wife's points - do i need to provide all the details of her employment in India? We may not have all her employment proofs. And I have not yet provided any info for her other than her functional English proof.?
> *No you dont have to. You might be asked for her birth proof as birth certificate or school certificate*
> Do we need to submit form 80 as mandatory with our application as there is no link in my submitted file to attach form 80 and also I am not sure if my agent (a MARA from OZ) has submitted on my behalf. Where can I see it if he has uploaded form 80 for me and my wife.?
> *Form 80 is needed and its better to upload it before the CO asks. Its ok for a agent not certified as MARA*
> 
> It has been more than a month of lodgement but havnt received and contact from the department or no CO. How long should I wait?


*I know its difficult to wait but please have some patience as the timeline varies from application to application like if an applicants has been to Australia or other countries. *


----------



## lk2015

Teddy110 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> What happened to the visa tracker doc u uploaded? lolz


Just checked. Seems to active. I have also noticed a few updates.
U noticed anything strange??

The tracker would definitely help those who are waiting for their grant.


----------



## it_guy

manU22 said:


> Hi, please see my comments *inline*. questions are welcome.


Thanks for your response. I chose to not include my parents. Also, not includind driving license - passport should suffice.


__________________________________________________ ________________________
ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: 27-Mar-15| Applied: <dd-mon-yy>| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## jimypk

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/tTzjNkRDdXRm7VSDjvAxn1Q/htmlview?pli=1#gid=1521985861




Please update in sheet

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## vmahajan25

What is form 80 everyone talking about and do we have to submit along with the application?


----------



## homeme

manU22 said:


> Please see my comments inline::
> 
> 
> *I know its difficult to wait but please have some patience as the timeline varies from application to application like if an applicants has been to Australia or other countries. *


Thanks for ur prompt reply.

Can i check myself, if he has uploaded form 80 or not. I have already imported the file but hvnt changed the correspondence email of my agent, how would i get to know if CO is assigned to me via immi account. My all uploaded docs says "Received" does it mean they are with CO himself. ?? Medicals state they are completed also.


----------



## agoyal

lk2015 said:


> Answers have been provided in red.


Thanks for the answers
I am still confused about other countries where we lived

We went to 2 countries

Thailand for 8-9 days holiday
Englan: wife for 60-65 days work visa,me 20 days holidays

Which visits should i show??


----------



## skksundar

All,

Thank you very much for the wonderful support I received, got my Grant Yesterday Morning. 
Its just the beginning.

Aspirants,
Wishing you all the very best and good luck with the process.

Thanks again!!


----------



## sivakumar s s

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today morning 10.10 am Australian time. I called them up in the morning to check my status and got the grant in 10 mins. Thanks for all the help i received from this forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravi
> 
> Visa Lodged- 28 January, First CO Contact-23March, Grant- 27 March


Many many hearty congratulations Ravi
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

skksundar said:


> All,
> 
> Thank you very much for the wonderful support I received, got my Grant Yesterday Morning.
> Its just the beginning.
> 
> Aspirants,
> Wishing you all the very best and good luck with the process.
> 
> Thanks again!!


Many many hearty congratulations sundar
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## prajwalkashyap

jkg said:


> Medicare is valid from the day you have apolied for the visa and applied for a interim medicare card..and there is no waiting periods fr pregnancy under medicare


This is interesting and sounds like music to my ears. I have been trying to get information on this very bit of information and have asked a friend to call up medicare and confirm. I am in a situation where I haven't completed my waiting period but my wife is carrying and we do not qualify for medicare claims even by the time of delivery. I was preparing for complete out of pocket expense for the entire amount but reading this post from @jkg sounds good that completing the waiting period under medicare is not required for pregnancy. I will still prepare myself for the expenses nevertheless since waiting for 14 months for offshore pregnancy is still not an option I like.

Cheers!

P


----------



## manU22

agoyal said:


> Thanks for the answers
> I am still confused about other countries where we lived
> 
> We went to 2 countries
> 
> Thailand for 8-9 days holiday
> Englan: wife for 60-65 days work visa,me 20 days holidays
> 
> Which visits should i show??


You dont have to put it in the application but mention that in Form 80 that you visited country A and B during such time. This can be filled in the last section.


----------



## manU22

vmahajan25 said:


> What is form 80 everyone talking about and do we have to submit along with the application?


Form 80 is where you need to put all details since birth. You can search and the form can be downloaded. There are two ways, first you can submit it along with your application else CO would ask you to send it once he/she verifies your documentation. Submitting it along with the application would save you time and you can get direct grant.


----------



## manU22

My response are inline.



homeme said:


> Thanks for ur prompt reply.
> 
> Can i check myself, if he has uploaded form 80 or not. * Yes you can check yourself if you can logon to your application * I have already imported the file but hvnt changed the correspondence email of my agent, how would i get to know if CO is assigned to me via immi account* CO assignment is an internal process and an applicant would only know if the CO asks for some information or document *. My all uploaded docs says "Received" does it mean they are with CO himself. ??* No necessary and it does not give a clear idea to where the application is presently * Medicals state they are completed also.* Yes that means the hospital has uploaded all reports to IMMI *


----------



## nshah7

*221112- Visa Grant*

Hello All

This is to let all of the forum members know, that I have received my 189 Grant today morning.


----------



## sumanasm

congrats nshah7...


----------



## it_guy

manU22 said:


> You dont have to put it in the application but mention that in Form 80 that you visited country A and B during such time. This can be filled in the last section.



Need some help in a similar situation. I had traveled to UK on a business visa for about a month and also to Japan for about 2 months on a temporary work permit. Do I need to mention this in the application form. 

Please provide an early response.



__________________________________________________ ________________________
ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: 27-Mar-15| Applied: <dd-mon-yy>| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## lk2015

agoyal said:


> Thanks for the answers
> I am still confused about other countries where we lived
> 
> We went to 2 countries
> 
> Thailand for 8-9 days holiday
> Englan: wife for 60-65 days work visa,me 20 days holidays
> 
> Which visits should i show??


The question goes as
“Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?”
“Give details of the last permanent address in this country.”

I had the same problem, but referred to the forums and found solutions. Usually they are concerns about long stays (over 12 months). As you have to provide Police Clearance Certificates of every country where you have lived for 12 months or more. 

You can even quote the short stays if you can flag any permanent address. Still the answer will not be wrong.


----------



## Ursan

Congratulations mate


----------



## skksundar

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations sundar
> Won the golden :first:
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Hi Siva,

Thank you very much! Now the tournament is launched and job hunt will begin!

How's your prospects there at Adelaide?

Have a wonderful time and all the very best!


----------



## Ursan

nshah7 said:


> Hello All
> 
> This is to let all of the forum members know, that I have received my 189 Grant today morning.


Congratulations mate


----------



## jre05

spikersandhu said:


> *I think you should not mention the TB in your wife's medical history..... and before submitting fees.....please get a test done for TB in some reputed laboratory.....Gall Bladder is not a serious thing...... also wait for senior member's reply....!:eyebrows:*


I am sorry, that was a unwise suggestion to ask to hide. 



sabbys77 said:


> Thanks Spikersandhu for prompt reply
> 
> 
> I have heard if I am going to hide TB then tests it might pop up(although I am not sure about it).
> 
> It has been 22 yrs. since then..
> 
> Srs. pls thorow some light on it.


Honestly speaking, when one has even a slight thought of "Hiding" or such traits, they fail the very first step to qualify for a developed country. I understand, that, a lot of people do try to omit few things, which may not be that much considerate, however, it is really wise to put forward any truth that one can and then get a grant, and there you go. Not to really offend one, but if I were the VO, I would certainly deny, being truthful myself and would directly deny the visa of people guiding like this without even touching their documents, just because of the attitude. Yes, attitude is at all making a big difference between wise and unwise people. I agree, there are good people, everywhere, may it be Australia, India or any other country, and there are also bad people everywhere. What if everyone hides such things and go forward? There is no visa rules being followed then.

Leave all these **** above, but, if I have to hide and seek, then I will not sleep peaceful every night in Australia. 

I understand, there are few people who hides many things and also illegally move from one country to other, heard a lot of such cases everywhere to developed countries, but really one is not achieving anything by that. After all, one should be proud for getting a visa through genuine efforts (I am not meaning or pointing on anyone here, just it is all my thoughts and it is how people succeed).

As I said earlier, I do not say that one's visa will be denied certainly because of this problem, however and, I am also not guaranteeing that one will get a visa with this case, because I personally haven't seen anyone with this case while it is only a big problem that is a question on visa.

I know, in certain places, when you are always truthful people just take advantage or use you well and throw you out, I very well know, that is how the people around the world are. It's really nice to be genuine as much as possible. 

My prayers and wishes to you again.


----------



## it_guy

Hello All,

I am sorry to be creating another new post for the question that might have been asked by many. I'll try to explain my case in short to have an answer - 

I have been living in Australia for over 3 years now on a 457 visa and received my invitation to apply for PR in the current round for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). Am filling the form to submit it today and have few more queries:

> Not claiming points for my wife . She, however appeared for IELTS and scored an average of 6.5 (with all the scores over 5). In selecting the language ability - should I select vocational (that means all scores in IELTS > 5) or functional?

> This point is more important. Towards the end section, it mentions - "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?". I have selected my usual country of residence as Australia. So, what should I be doing with this one.
Additionally, I had traveled to UK for a period of about a month for work on a business visa (stayed in a hotel) in 2005. Then I had traveled to Japan in 2006 for ~2 months for work. Apart from these, I have been to Malaysia, Thailand for holidays (each less than a week).

I need an expert guidance on this so that I do not make any mistake in the form.

Thanks to everyone for the immense support that has been offered so far by everyone. Hoping to hear on this as soon as possible.


__________________________________________________ ________________________
ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: 27-Mar-15| Applied: <dd-mon-yy>| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## manU22

If you know the entry and exit date(can be found on the passport) and place of stay, then yes you can put that in the application else put it in form 80.



it_guy said:


> Need some help in a similar situation. I had traveled to UK on a business visa for about a month and also to Japan for about 2 months on a temporary work permit. Do I need to mention this in the application form.
> 
> Please provide an early response.
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________ ________________________
> ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: 27-Mar-15| Applied: <dd-mon-yy>| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## it_guy

I can find the dates, however don't have the names or addresses of places where I stayed about 8 years ago..


----------



## samy25

i am a PR holder so is there any visa category for my younger brother under 18 ? my parents are alive and my other siblings are in home country..

so please guide if any possible way i can bring him in australia. ?


----------



## manU22

it_guy said:


> I can find the dates, however don't have the names or addresses of places where I stayed about 8 years ago..


Put it under form 80 if you dont know the place of stay. Just put some words with multiple business trips to country A and B along with duration.


----------



## it_guy

manU22 said:


> Put it under form 80 if you dont know the place of stay. Just put some words with multiple business trips to country A and B along with duration.


Since I m currently in Australia (usual place of residence for me), I should include India there in the list and leave uk and japan, right ?


----------



## manU22

it_guy said:


> Since I m currently in Australia (usual place of residence for me), I should include India there in the list and leave uk and japan, right ?


yes anything less than 1 year should be left/


----------



## bvp67

*Form 929: Passport change details*

Hi,

We have granted 189 Visa last month and now I have to update my child new passport details. My doubts is who would sign on the form 929 whether my child or I?

Also, can I submit the Form 929 at Immi account after finalization of the application because the account does not accept the passport copy.

Looking forward of your reply.

Thanks
bvp


----------



## jre05

samy25 said:


> i am a PR holder so is there any visa category for my younger brother under 18 ? my parents are alive and my other siblings are in home country..
> 
> so please guide if any possible way i can bring him in australia. ?


No I do not think so you have a chance to bring him unless he is going to be a refugee or dependent even which it would be not that easy. 

You can sponsor him later but he needs to however, qualify for that sponsor too through a skill that is needed in Australia. So nothing is possible for brother. Even for parents too (It might take more than 20 years to get a visa, unless you had included them as dependent in your visa application as migrating dependents)


----------



## it_guy

Yet another question:

In India, I was renting before finally moving into my own house in 2007. So, in the section "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?", should I mention all the addresses where I have stayed since my birth?

This looks to be becoming too complicated and I might not have exact dates / months of movement...

Please suggest !!


__________________________________________________ ________________________
ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: 27-Mar-15| Applied: <dd-mon-yy>| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## it_guy

it_guy said:


> Yet another question:
> 
> In India, I was renting before finally moving into my own house in 2007. So, in the section "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?", should I mention all the addresses where I have stayed since my birth?
> 
> 
> This looks to be becoming too complicated and I might not have exact dates / months of movement...
> 
> Please suggest !!


For information, I am currently in Australia since 2011 on a 457 WP.

__________________________________________________ ________________________
ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: 27-Mar-15| Applied: <dd-mon-yy>| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## sivakumar s s

nshah7 said:


> Hello All
> 
> This is to let all of the forum members know, that I have received my 189 Grant today morning.


Many many hearty congratulations nShah
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## nshah7

what does the cup signify??apologies..but i don't its meaning!!


----------



## nshah7

Ursan said:


> Congratulations mate


Thanks so much


----------



## nshah7

sumanasm said:


> congrats nshah7...


thanks so much


----------



## Raviinc

Why am I unable to access the visa tracker. It says permission required. Does any one know the reason.


----------



## BretSavage

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant today morning 10.10 am Australian time. I called them up in the morning to check my status and got the grant in 10 mins. Thanks for all the help i received from this forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravi
> 
> Visa Lodged- 28 January, First CO Contact-23March, Grant- 27 March


COngrtz Ravikrishna & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

skksundar said:


> All,
> 
> Thank you very much for the wonderful support I received, got my Grant Yesterday Morning.
> Its just the beginning.
> 
> Aspirants,
> Wishing you all the very best and good luck with the process.
> 
> Thanks again!!


COngrtz skksundar & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

nshah7 said:


> Hello All
> 
> This is to let all of the forum members know, that I have received my 189 Grant today morning.


Congrtz nshah7 & all the best...

Can you please share your timeline....


----------



## nshah7

bretsavage said:


> congrtz nshah7 & all the best...
> 
> can you please share your timeline....


hello signature updated.. But not sure if u can see it


----------



## BretSavage

nshah7 said:


> hello signature updated.. But not sure if u can see it


I can...thx....


----------



## sanj#sanju

Hi guys i want to submit my EOI but IELTS score is big problem , getting .5 less always in 1 section .i need 10 points for english to have 60 points in total to submit my EOI.I was wondering if i can submit form for state nomination directly to Northern Territory without EOI because NT is only expecting 6.5 score in IELTS for my profession and i have already got the required score..Can i Do that will that work??


----------



## manU22

Yes you need to. Form 80 will also capture all details since birth for each adult.



it_guy said:


> Yet another question:
> 
> In India, I was renting before finally moving into my own house in 2007. So, in the section "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?", should I mention all the addresses where I have stayed since my birth?
> 
> This looks to be becoming too complicated and I might not have exact dates / months of movement...
> 
> Please suggest !!
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________ ________________________
> ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: 27-Mar-15| Applied: <dd-mon-yy>| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## manU22

sanj#sanju said:


> Hi guys i want to submit my EOI but IELTS score is big problem , getting .5 less always in 1 section .i need 10 points for english to have 60 points in total to submit my EOI.I was wondering if i can submit form for state nomination directly to Northern Territory without EOI because NT is only expecting 6.5 score in IELTS for my profession and i have already got the required score..Can i Do that will that work??


Hi Sanju,

Two ways to get the invite(you know already), either increase IELTS/PTE score or go for SS. I guess SS is a good choice.

-manu


----------



## superqiulin

It seems like the old Visa Tracker is back online. 

Could you guys who got grants/CO assigned update it please


----------



## sivakumar s s

nshah7 said:


> what does the cup signify??apologies..but i don't its meaning!!


Its not law, but say fun;

Visa GRANT : :first: GOLD
Invite : :second: SILVER
+ve Assessment or IELTS/PTE : :third: BRONZE


----------



## vram

Hi i would like to know if it is possible to get over 8.0 in all sections in the IELTS test. Does the way of marking depend on the country which you are doing it or is it all the same. Last time i did the test, i got 8.5[L], 9, 9[R] and 7.5[W]. I have to get over 8 in all sections this time so i can get 20 points. I will be retaking the ielts test. In case if i get over 8 in all, i would be having 65 points overall for the category chemical and material engineer. So what are the chances of getting an invite. On the website it says the max ceiling for this year is 1000 and 292 invites are already given.



Thanks in advance


----------



## NMCHD

sanj#sanju said:


> Hi guys i want to submit my EOI but IELTS score is big problem , getting .5 less always in 1 section .i need 10 points for english to have 60 points in total to submit my EOI.I was wondering if i can submit form for state nomination directly to Northern Territory without EOI because NT is only expecting 6.5 score in IELTS for my profession and i have already got the required score..Can i Do that will that work??


 If u are completing 60 points with state nomination and without 10 points from Ielts, u can lodge application for state nomination. U may also give a shot at PTE, since it's easy to score with PTE.


----------



## NMCHD

NMCHD said:


> If u are completing 60 points with state nomination and without 10 points from Ielts, u can lodge application for state nomination. U may also give a shot at PTE, since it's easy to score with PTE.


Small correction..Application for state nomination would mean, EOI through Skillselect..


----------



## manU22

vram said:


> Hi i would like to know if it is possible to get over 8.0 in all sections in the IELTS test. Does the way of marking depend on the country which you are doing it or is it all the same. Last time i did the test, i got 8.5[L], 9, 9[R] and 7.5[W]. I have to get over 8 in all sections this time so i can get 20 points. I will be retaking the ielts test. In case if i get over 8 in all, i would be having 65 points overall for the category chemical and material engineer. So what are the chances of getting an invite. On the website it says the max ceiling for this year is 1000 and 292 invites are already given.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance





Yes its very possible to get 8 in each. I dont think it varies from country to country. You can try PTE also. I assume you have 60 points at the moment, dont know why you are hesitant to raise an EOI with this. I feel you can submit the EOI with 60 points and you might get the invite by max 2 week of May invitation round. In the mean time you can appear for either IELTS or PTE to increase the points, once you get 8 the same can be updated in the EOI already raised. There are good chances of getting an invite with the remaining open slots. All the best.


----------



## sivakumar s s

manU22 said:


> Yes its very possible to get 8 in each. I dont think it varies from country to country. You can try PTE also. I assume you have 60 points at the moment, dont know why you are hesitant to raise an EOI with this. I feel you can submit the EOI with 60 points and you might get the invite by max 2 week of May invitation round. In the mean time you can appear for either IELTS or PTE to increase the points, once you get 8 the same can be updated in the EOI already raised. There are good chances of getting an invite with the remaining open slots. All the best.



Strongly disagree with your comments about IELTS. Highly varies from country to country; city to city; organisation to organisation (BC / IDP). No standard /scale is maintained throughout the process for writing?

Ram did his IELTS in Australia, In case if he did in india; especially W and S could expect less than 1 points...

Vast difference in native English country and under developing country.....

Even in India scoring big metros is very tough. Especially in BENGAL region.
Better to do it in Punjab or in kerela to score good marks in IELTS.


Overall: PTE is best option for Aus immigration, Iam sure Ram will score 20 points easily in PTE.

Moreover, What is need to score more points if someone already has 60 points....

Not much difference between 65 and 60. Invite will be two weeks late. 

For this why to waste time and money in sitting IELTS or PTE......


----------



## nshah7

sivakumar s s said:


> Its not law, but say fun;
> 
> Visa GRANT : :first: GOLD
> Invite : :second: SILVER
> +ve Assessment or IELTS/PTE : :third: BRONZE


Thanks a lot!!lane:


----------



## ShradhaAgr

Please can any one tell me where to get the Visa tracker?


----------



## hblbrn

ShradhaAgr said:


> Please can any one tell me where to get the Visa tracker?


189 & 190 Visa Tracker

Regards,
hblbrn


----------



## beenishimran

I need to ask the document which are to be uploaded should be scans of the original.or they should be first color copy then certify them.from.court or notary public then scan and upload


----------



## vram

sivakumar s s said:


> Strongly disagree with your comments about IELTS. Highly varies from country to country; city to city; organisation to organisation (BC / IDP). No standard /scale is maintained throughout the process for writing?
> 
> Ram did his IELTS in Australia, In case if he did in india; especially W and S could expect less than 1 points...
> 
> Vast difference in native English country and under developing country.....
> 
> Even in India scoring big metros is very tough. Especially in BENGAL region.
> Better to do it in Punjab or in kerela to score good marks in IELTS.
> 
> 
> Overall: PTE is best option for Aus immigration, Iam sure Ram will score 20 points easily in PTE.
> 
> Moreover, What is need to score more points if someone already has 60 points....
> 
> Not much difference between 65 and 60. Invite will be two weeks late.
> 
> For this why to waste time and money in sitting IELTS or PTE......




I have to retake the ielts because i only have 55 points. If i get over 8.0 in all bands then i will get extra 10 points with a overall score of 65 points.... What are chances of getting an invite if i submit eoi before end of may. If the person who marked the ielts gave me 8 in writing, i dont have to do it now. That 0.5 points made a big difference. How about doing it in dubai?


Thanks in advance


----------



## manU22

beenishimran said:


> I need to ask the document which are to be uploaded should be scans of the original.or they should be first color copy then certify them.from.court or notary public then scan and upload



Color documents/copies need not be certified.


----------



## Realhuman

Hi, 
Looking at the present pattern of issuing visa grant or CO allocation, guys applied on or before 6th Feb 2015 will be taken into action in next week. 

On coming Monday/Tuesday will be process the applications received on 6th Feb 2015 and than will work backwards....

So i am assuming my application will be picked up in second week of April. I have applied on 13th Feb 2015. 

Any guess or assumptions ?


----------



## BretSavage

Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> Looking at the present pattern of issuing visa grant or CO allocation, guys applied on or before 6th Feb 2015 will be taken into action in next week.
> 
> On coming Monday/Tuesday will be process the applications received on 6th Feb 2015 and than will work backwards....
> 
> So i am assuming my application will be picked up in second week of April. I have applied on 13th Feb 2015.
> 
> Any guess or assumptions ?


Hopefully it will work that way....All the best buddy.

I have applied on 12th..........:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BRam111

I applied on 27 Feb so it will be in last week of April?

Ram



BretSavage said:


> Hopefully it will work that way....All the best buddy.
> 
> I have applied on 12th..........:fingerscrossed:





Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> Looking at the present pattern of issuing visa grant or CO allocation, guys applied on or before 6th Feb 2015 will be taken into action in next week.
> 
> On coming Monday/Tuesday will be process the applications received on 6th Feb 2015 and than will work backwards....
> 
> So i am assuming my application will be picked up in second week of April. I have applied on 13th Feb 2015.
> 
> Any guess or assumptions ?


----------



## Realhuman

BretSavage said:


> Hopefully it will work that way....All the best buddy.
> 
> I have applied on 12th..........:fingerscrossed:


Thanks buddy....

Adelaide and Brisbane having public holiday from 3rd April (Good Friday) to 6th April (Easter Monday) and will re-open on 7th April. 

This will delay the process. 

ALL THE BEST TO ALL...


----------



## Realhuman

BRam111 said:


> I applied on 27 Feb so it will be in last week of April?
> 
> Ram


Yes. This is my assumption. 

I wish that you get speedy Direct Grant.....All the best !!!


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> Looking at the present pattern of issuing visa grant or CO allocation, guys applied on or before 6th Feb 2015 will be taken into action in next week.
> 
> On coming Monday/Tuesday will be process the applications received on 6th Feb 2015 and than will work backwards....
> 
> So i am assuming my application will be picked up in second week of April. I have applied on 13th Feb 2015.
> 
> Any guess or assumptions ?


hope it works that way....

i applied on 3 feb....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Teddy110

Realhuman said:


> Thanks buddy....
> 
> Adelaide and Brisbane having public holiday from 3rd April (Good Friday) to 6th April (Easter Monday) and will re-open on 7th April.
> 
> This will delay the process.
> 
> ALL THE BEST TO ALL...


The number of Feb applicants seems less than Jan according to the tracker. Hopefully it means faster


----------



## batcoder0619

Hi guys,

I got invited on 27th March and have filled the online application form. I just had a few questions that I needed clarification on:
1. When do I upload the docs to support my claims? Is it after payment of fees online?
2. When do I do my medical and PCC? Is after submitting application or can be done before? What is recommended?
3. Are there any other forms that need to be filled after submitting online?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## drd222

*Documents for 190*

Hi everyone,

I received by invitation for 189 visa last week, but I cannot apply right now, because I dont have the funds to cover the visa fees yet. I was thinking that while I am gathering the money I maybe should collect additional information for DIBP security check.

Does anyone know what kind of information will be required? Should I bother obtaining the necessary documents, or will DIBP contact my country (Russia) directly to obtain all the required information by itself?

Thank you for your help!

Kirill


----------



## Alnaibii

You will need a Police Clearance Certificate. But your IED will depend on this, so you should get it after you lodge the visa.


----------



## drd222

what is an IED? Can DIBP collect all the info by contacting my country directly, or do I have to collect all the documents myself?


----------



## drd222

I also have another question - why it takes so long to assign a CO to a visa application? is it because of the queue, or because they need to assess all the paperwork before they give it to the CO? The reason I ask is that once my visa gets to CO does it take long to make a decision?


----------



## jimypk

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got invited on 27th March and have filled the online application form. I just had a few questions that I needed clarification on:
> 1. When do I upload the docs to support my claims? Is it after payment of fees online?
> 2. When do I do my medical and PCC? Is after submitting application or can be done before? What is recommended?
> 3. Are there any other forms that need to be filled after submitting online?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


First pay visa fee and submitt the application, then you can upload the document,

After application submition you can click on "arrange medical" and you will be given a Hap Id which will be used for medical, you can submitt the pcc and medical within 6 week after application submition to get a direct grant.

Better to fill and submitt Form 80 also.

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## Leb

Hi guys,
I need some information regarding one case related to age. My friend got invited from NSW for visa190 yesterday, he has 14 days to submit his application for the nomination process but his age will turn 40 on 1 st of May. I need to know whether his age clock is still ticking and will lose 10 points when he reaches 40.


----------



## NMCHD

Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> Looking at the present pattern of issuing visa grant or CO allocation, guys applied on or before 6th Feb 2015 will be taken into action in next week.
> 
> On coming Monday/Tuesday will be process the applications received on 6th Feb 2015 and than will work backwards....
> 
> So i am assuming my application will be picked up in second week of April. I have applied on 13th Feb 2015.
> 
> Any guess or assumptions ?


I applied on 6th feb...fingers crossed..all the best to all.


----------



## batcoder0619

jimypk said:


> First pay visa fee and submitt the application, then you can upload the document,
> 
> After application submition you can click on "arrange medical" and you will be given a Hap Id which will be used for medical, you can submitt the pcc and medical within 6 week after application submition to get a direct grant.
> 
> Better to fill and submitt Form 80 also.
> 
> 189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


Thanks. For PCC in my country they require a letter from DIBP requesting clearance. At what stage will this letter be given?


----------



## BRam111

Hi

I got a mail today stating "Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account." but I do not see any message in EOI or in my application. Did any one else receive a similar mail?

Ram


----------



## sivakumar s s

vram said:


> I have to retake the ielts because i only have 55 points. If i get over 8.0 in all bands then i will get extra 10 points with a overall score of 65 points.... What are chances of getting an invite if i submit eoi before end of may. If the person who marked the ielts gave me 8 in writing, i dont have to do it now. That 0.5 points made a big difference. How about doing it in dubai?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Dubai is the arab country. Half baked non native English tutors will ruin the score. If you have luck any uk or us tutor did evaluation for W and S

Native english speaking countries have good prospects towards IELTS.

TRY PTE which is online test, you will feel very easy in terms of writing (typing) but potentially equivalent stuff in terms of standard and Quality with IELTS.


----------



## gsena33

*PCC-Singapore*



batcoder0619 said:


> Thanks. For PCC in my country they require a letter from DIBP requesting clearance. At what stage will this letter be given?


No. It does not require to get the PCC in Singapore. you just bring the visa application which can be printed from your immi account. They will issue the PCC within 3 weeks.
It is quite straight forward process in Singapore .


----------



## batcoder0619

gsena33 said:


> No. It does not require to get the PCC in Singapore. you just bring the visa application which can be printed from your immi account. They will issue the PCC within 3 weeks.
> It is quite straight forward process in Singapore .


Thanks. Just one more question. I am filling the employment history in my visa application. For my current employment, it says you can enter partial date such as "Mar 2015" in to date field. Which date should be used? The current month of applying or the month specified in ACS for current employer?


----------



## Realhuman

Hi Guys,
Many of us are struggling with filing online application, PCC and Medicals....here is a website which will give you complete information. 

Moving to Australia: eVisa Australia | Moving to Australia

Hence i request all to before asking any question, please go through with this website (few pages), you will get 99.9% answer to your questions. 

I hope this helps...


----------



## vmahajan25

*PCC Singapore For Foreigners*



gsena33 said:


> No. It does not require to get the PCC in Singapore. you just bring the visa application which can be printed from your immi account. They will issue the PCC within 3 weeks.
> It is quite straight forward process in Singapore .


Is it a same process for foreigner staying in singapore? Do we need to bring visa application and PCC will be issued based on that?


----------



## vmahajan25

Guys need quick help, i am submitting EOI, have couple of queries, please reply urgently:
1- I need to mention only graduation and post graduation in education history section as that only i got it evaluated from ACS?
2-What is Credentialled community language. 
Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?

Do i have to select No for this as i have no clue related to this?
3-Also i have to select No for Australian study requirement as i have done in Australia, its little confusing to me? 
4-As ACS deducted mine 3 yrs of exp(Out of 4 yrs in first compnay), so i should split the 2 and fill one under related to mine employment and one not related.

Please advise.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jimypk

batcoder0619 said:


> Thanks. For PCC in my country they require a letter from DIBP requesting clearance. At what stage will this letter be given?


Aftet co allocatin they will send you the pcc request if not submitted before.

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## gsena33

batcoder0619 said:


> Thanks. Just one more question. I am filling the employment history in my visa application. For my current employment, it says you can enter partial date such as "Mar 2015" in to date field. Which date should be used? The current month of applying or the month specified in ACS for current employer?


Sorry,
I do not have any idea about and I am not in the IT field


----------



## gsena33

*PCC-Singapore*



vmahajan25 said:


> Is it a same process for foreigner staying in singapore? Do we need to bring visa application and PCC will be issued based on that?


Yes. I think so. Just bring visa application & relevant documents stated in Singapore Police Force web site.


----------



## venkasanka

*Singapore PCC*



gsena33 said:


> Yes. I think so. Just bring visa application & relevant documents stated in Singapore Police Force web site.


I am a foreigner in Singapore. I recently applied for my Singapore PCC last week and it takes 3 weeks to get processed. Just submit the visa application form after lodging your visa with the application form, passport copy, employment pass copy and 2 photographs. Once the application form is submitted then will ask you to provide your fingerprints. 

The whole process takes only about 20-30 mins and it's very straight forward.


----------



## venkasanka

*India PCC*



venkasanka said:


> I am a foreigner in Singapore. I recently applied for my Singapore PCC last week and it takes 3 weeks to get processed. Just submit the visa application form after lodging your visa with the application form, passport copy, employment pass copy and 2 photographs. Once the application form is submitted then will ask you to provide your fingerprints.
> 
> The whole process takes only about 20-30 mins and it's very straight forward.



I need to apply for India PCC for my wife and I have fixed an appointment with Passport Seva on April 7th. Can someone please tell me how long will it take to get India PCC if the address in the passport and current address is different. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Visa: 189; Occupation: 261111 
EOI Submitted: 12-Feb-2015
Invited: 27-Feb-2015
Visa Submitted: 16-Mar-2015
Medicals: 20-Mar-2015
Singapore PCC: Expected to receive on 14-Apr-2015
India PCC: Pending 
CO Allocation: ???
Grant: ???


----------



## wkdn745

gsena33 said:


> No. It does not require to get the PCC in Singapore. you just bring the visa application which can be printed from your immi account. They will issue the PCC within 3 weeks.
> It is quite straight forward process in Singapore .


I just applied for the state sponsorship, I just want to ready Police report, IELTS, marriage certificate, birth certificates, education certificates etc for visa.

However according to the web site some document has to be colour scan. Also every thing to be certified by lawyers. 

I am not sure about police report whether be certified by lawyer.

Kindly help me to make ready my documents for EOI


----------



## manU22

Generally if everything is fine then it would be issued the same day. You will be asked to wait and will be given in 30 to 60 mins.



venkasanka said:


> I need to apply for India PCC for my wife and I have fixed an appointment with Passport Seva on April 7th. Can someone please tell me how long will it take to get India PCC if the address in the passport and current address is different.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Visa: 189; Occupation: 261111
> EOI Submitted: 12-Feb-2015
> Invited: 27-Feb-2015
> Visa Submitted: 16-Mar-2015
> Medicals: 20-Mar-2015
> Singapore PCC: Expected to receive on 14-Apr-2015
> India PCC: Pending
> CO Allocation: ???
> Grant: ???


----------



## CRV

Hi Mr.Sivakumar,

This is Vivek from Chennai now living in Burnside, Adelaide.
Where are you living?
Can I have your contact mail id and phone number?


----------



## manU22

wkdn745 said:


> I just applied for the state sponsorship, I just want to ready Police report, IELTS, marriage certificate, birth certificates, education certificates etc for visa.
> 
> However according to the web site some document has to be colour scan. Also every thing to be certified by lawyers.
> 
> I am not sure about police report whether be certified by lawyer.
> 
> Kindly help me to make ready my documents for EOI


Color for everything is better, certification is not required for color copies.


----------



## Alnaibii

Leb said:


> Hi guys,
> I need some information regarding one case related to age. My friend got invited from NSW for visa190 yesterday, he has 14 days to submit his application for the nomination process but his age will turn 40 on 1 st of May. I need to know whether his age clock is still ticking and will lose 10 points when he reaches 40.


Yes, he will lose 10 points if he does not receive an invitation by his birthday. So he better hurry and submit for NSW, and pray he receives nomination in a month. I heard NSW moves pretty quick these days. The invitation for lodging will be sent at the same time.

you can follow this thread as well - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...833-nsw-state-sponsorship_feb-2015-a-153.html


----------



## sivakumar s s

manU22 said:


> Generally if everything is fine then it would be issued the same day. You will be asked to wait and will be given in 30 to 60 mins.



Sorry buddy: Wrong information.

you may be right, if his current address and address in passport is same.


Unfortunately ITS NOT. So will get it after 15- 20 days and need to personally go there to collect the PCC. SO TWO VISITS....


----------



## sivakumar s s

venkasanka said:


> I need to apply for India PCC for my wife and I have fixed an appointment with Passport Seva on April 7th. Can someone please tell me how long will it take to get India PCC if the address in the passport and current address is different.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Visa: 189; Occupation: 261111
> EOI Submitted: 12-Feb-2015
> Invited: 27-Feb-2015
> Visa Submitted: 16-Mar-2015
> Medicals: 20-Mar-2015
> Singapore PCC: Expected to receive on 14-Apr-2015
> India PCC: Pending
> CO Allocation: ???
> Grant: ???




Believe or not; It is strongly recommended to Take the PCC from the same psk where you get the Passport.....

It could be hassle free and will get it on the same day with in 2 hours.....

Else
Will ruin your time and two visits and lot of documents to support current address and police verification.


Ball is in your court: Also do check in the another thread for THIS PURPOSE

INDIAN POLICE CERTIFICATE......

All the best


----------



## sivakumar s s

CRV said:


> Hi Mr.Sivakumar,
> 
> This is Vivek from Chennai now living in Burnside, Adelaide.
> Where are you living?
> Can I have your contact mail id and phone number?


Nice to hear from you VIVEK........ I think u r chetpet vivek.....

Me too living near Burnside village shopping centre; GLENUNGA about 6kms from Adelaide.

Will share my contact numbers in PM.....


How about JOB hunt? Settled with any job.......


----------



## NMCHD

Apart from receiving a mail from the CO regarding any clarification that he wants, what are the other indications of CO allocation.

Also, if the CO sends some correspondence, will it be visible under "view correspondence" link in ImmiAccount, or just an Email.

Thanks...


----------



## TeamRanger

NMCHD said:


> Apart from receiving a mail from the CO regarding any clarification that he wants, what are the other indications of CO allocation. Also, if the CO sends some correspondence, will it be visible under "view correspondence" link in ImmiAccount, or just an Email. Thanks...


Yes that is correct the only indication is mail from CO or direct grant.


----------



## manU22

sivakumar s s said:


> Sorry buddy: Wrong information.
> 
> you may be right, if his current address and address in passport is same.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately ITS NOT. So will get it after 15- 20 days and need to personally go there to collect the PCC. SO TWO VISITS....


Dear Siva, I know of 6 instances including 2 of mine got it within 2 hours. And I had different address in passport and place where I stayed.


----------



## frank16

Hello,

I saw some members uploading Form 80 as well. Is it mandatory or optional? Where can I find that Form 80 too?


----------



## manU22

frank16 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I saw some members uploading Form 80 as well. Is it mandatory or optional? Where can I find that Form 80 too?



Hello, Yes it is. the CO would ask if not already uploaded. 

Link is  Form 80


----------



## manU22

manU22 said:


> Dear Siva, I know of 6 instances including 2 of mine got it within 2 hours. And I had different address in passport and place where I stayed.


Having said that, there can be bad experiences of others also for getting the same.


----------



## Seva

Hello guys,
I'm a little confused! I asked for form 1221 and 80 and CV and medical and I uploaded all of them a week ago. (I was asked by Team Adelaide 7). This morning I was asked some question about my univerisity years but this time by Team 13.
Is this normal? Does it mean 2 teams are evaluating my application? Has anyone had the same experience?
Thanks


----------



## manU22

Seva said:


> Hello guys,
> I'm a little confused! I asked for form 1221 and 80 and CV and medical and I uploaded all of them a week ago. (I was asked by Team Adelaide 7). This morning I was asked some question about my univerisity years but this time by Team 13.
> Is this normal? Does it mean 2 teams are evaluating my application? Has anyone had the same experience?
> Thanks



Hello, its normal. They might even ask for documents which are already submitted or uploaded. Just forward the same one more time to the email id. All the best, you are close to getting a grant.


----------



## Seva

manU22 said:


> Hello, its normal. They might even ask for documents which are already submitted or uploaded. Just forward the same one more time to the email id. All the best, you are close to getting a grant.


Hey thank you very much. Such a relief.  One more question, what do you mean by "Just forward the same one more time"? You mean I resend the same email couple of times?


----------



## sivakumar s s

manU22 said:


> Dear Siva, I know of 6 instances including 2 of mine got it within 2 hours. And I had different address in passport and place where I stayed.


My friend really wonder how 6 + instances got in 2 hours with different address. What about police Verification then? Its law.

Hope you might have know about this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ce-clearance-certificate-163.html#post6788650


Here, 100's of applicants with different address after long hurdle got PCC.

Hell lot of documents to prove your address, police verification, 15- 20 days waiting period and second visit to collect PCC.


More reference : passportindia.gov.in 


If you get it, you are absolutely lucky and exceptional. In which PSK?


----------



## Alnaibii

frank16 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I saw some members uploading Form 80 as well. Is it mandatory or optional? Where can I find that Form 80 too?


It is not compulsory. Depending on your personal history declared in EOI, CO may or may not ask for it. 

Because some people started to say it is mandatory, a lot of candidates uploaded it without being asked. 

Personally, I filled it while waiting for grant, and kept it at hand. It was never required, and I am glad for this, as I do not really want to share the size of my underwear with DIBP.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Hello house. If an applicant has previously completed medicals in the past 12mths, for a 489 visa, and applies for a 190 visa, stating the hap id in the app form......does the organise your health link disappear or does it stay on till someone checks the app and meds to see that no further medicals are needed?


----------



## manU22

Seva said:


> Hey thank you very much. Such a relief.  One more question, what do you mean by "Just forward the same one more time"? You mean I resend the same email couple of times?


What I meant is suppose if you have already uploaded or sent Form 80 (for example) and its asked again, more to do with some kind of human error or ignorance from the team. The do send the same document in case form 80 one more time through the email reply which mentioned that form 80 is pending.


----------



## manU22

BossLadyMo said:


> Hello house. If an applicant has previously completed medicals in the past 12mths, for a 489 visa, and applies for a 190 visa, stating the hap id in the app form......does the organise your health link disappear or does it stay on till someone checks the app and meds to see that no further medicals are needed?



Hi, the link would disapprear and "no further medicals are needed" would be shown.


----------



## BossLadyMo

manU22 said:


> Hi, the link would disapprear and "no further medicals are needed" would be shown.


Does it disappear immediately, or it stays a while?


----------



## manU22

Chill Siva, enjoy the weather at Adelaide. PSK -> Tambaram and Saligramam in Chennai. The PRO stamped and signed on each passport with Police clearance, I think that means police verification and 189 visas were also issued.

Anyways it might be a one off instance. Cheers !!!



sivakumar s s said:


> My friend really wonder how 6 + instances got in 2 hours with different address. What about police Verification then? Its law.
> 
> Hope you might have know about this thread
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ce-clearance-certificate-163.html#post6788650
> 
> 
> Here, 100's of applicants with different address after long hurdle got PCC.
> 
> Hell lot of documents to prove your address, police verification, 15- 20 days waiting period and second visit to collect PCC.
> 
> 
> More reference : passportindia.gov.in
> 
> 
> If you get it, you are absolutely lucky and exceptional. In which PSK?


----------



## manU22

Im not sure how long it took for me. But I feel it was once the hospital uploaded my medicals to immi website. Probably 2 to 4 days.


----------



## manU22

BossLadyMo said:


> Does it disappear immediately, or it stays a while?


Im not sure how long it took for me. But I feel it was once the hospital uploaded my medicals to immi website. Probably 2 to 4 days.
__________________


----------



## BossLadyMo

manU22 said:


> Im not sure how long it took for me. But I feel it was once the hospital uploaded my medicals to immi website. Probably 2 to 4 days.
> __________________


Oh okay. I actually mean if one has previously lodged a 489 visa and done meds, but is using the same hap id for the new 190 application. Just wanted to know if thr link disappears afrer application is made or the co manually goes through the meds done before and approves it?


----------



## manU22

BossLadyMo said:


> Oh okay. I actually mean if one has previously lodged a 489 visa and done meds, but is using the same hap id for the new 190 application. Just wanted to know if thr link disappears afrer application is made or the co manually goes through the meds done before and approves it?


It should technically be linked but no comments from my end as Im not very sure. Let others respond.


----------



## batcoder0619

Hi guys,

What are other payment methods apart from credit card? I have a credit card but with a limit of only 2000 AUD. The bank does not allow any transaction above that. Let me know if anyone has faced similar issue. Thanks.


----------



## manU22

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What are other payment methods apart from credit card? I have a credit card but with a limit of only 2000 AUD. The bank does not allow any transaction above that. Let me know if anyone has faced similar issue. Thanks.



See this thread please.

Payment methods


----------



## NMCHD

Its a GRANT...Yes guys received a direct grant today at 4:40 AM (IST). Lodged the application on 6-Feb-15.

Would like to thank all forum members for their guidance and moral support. This forum is like a second family now. All the best to all who are waiting for the outcome. Trust me your grants are on the way..

Cheers..


----------



## batcoder0619

NMCHD said:


> Its a GRANT...Yes guys received a direct grant today at 4:40 AM (IST). Lodged the application on 6-Feb-15.
> 
> Would like to thank all forum members for their guidance and moral support. This forum is like a second family now. All the best to all who are waiting for the outcome. Trust me your grants are on the way..
> 
> Cheers..


Congrats!!!


----------



## frank16

Does anyone in Australia apply 189 visa and have to do National Police Check from AFP? If so, is it just name check or fingerprint check?


----------



## BossLadyMo

manU22 said:


> It should technically be linked but no comments from my end as Im not very sure. Let others respond.


Thank you. I just checked again and it is showing health has been finalised.

So for anyone who might need this info in the future, re-using existing medicals on 190 application changes from organise your health to health has been finalised, within 24hrs.


----------



## aussai

Hearty Congratulations


----------



## Seva

frank16 said:


> Does anyone in Australia apply 189 visa and have to do National Police Check from AFP? If so, is it just name check or fingerprint check?


just name check


----------



## BretSavage

NMCHD said:


> Its a GRANT...Yes guys received a direct grant today at 4:40 AM (IST). Lodged the application on 6-Feb-15.
> 
> Would like to thank all forum members for their guidance and moral support. This forum is like a second family now. All the best to all who are waiting for the outcome. Trust me your grants are on the way..
> 
> Cheers..


Many Congrtz Bro....I told ya don't worry you will be fine.

All the very best......God bless ya


----------



## endlessmoor

Hello,

Submitted my EOI today for PR189

Jay Mata Di


----------



## endlessmoor

BretSavage said:


> Many Congrtz Bro....I told ya don't worry you will be fine.
> 
> All the very best......God bless ya[/QU
> 
> Congratulations my friend
> 
> God is with you


----------



## Realhuman

NMCHD said:


> Its a GRANT...Yes guys received a direct grant today at 4:40 AM (IST). Lodged the application on 6-Feb-15.
> 
> Would like to thank all forum members for their guidance and moral support. This forum is like a second family now. All the best to all who are waiting for the outcome. Trust me your grants are on the way..
> 
> Cheers..


Congratulations NMCHD !!! Please update on tracker>

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

So my assumption was correct, in this week they will process the applications received on or before 6th......

Next week they will possibly process the applications received on or before 13th Feb..

ALL THE BEST TO ALL !!!


----------



## scorpio_79

Congratulations NMCHD.. Any 190s lodged in Feb got grants or have been contacted by CO?


----------



## asialanka

*Grant*

Hi all

Happy to share the great news of receiving direct grants for me, wife and our son

The forum deserves the highest praises as it connected generous resource persons and armed with up to date information that helped us through out the process. 

Hope to keep in touch with you and, 
Wish everyone speedy grants and may the noble triple gem bless you 

Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
IELTS: 01/Nov/14| Primary Applicant
IELTS: 26/Jul/14| Spouse
CPA Assess: 13/Dec/14 Primary Applicant (221112 – Management Accountant)
CPA Assess: 13/Nov/14 Spouse (221112 – Management Accountant)
EOI: Submitted: 17/Dec/2014 (65 points)
Invitation: 19/Dec/2014
Visa Lodged: 07/Jan/2015
Medicals uploaded 07/Jan/2015
PCC uploaded: 12/Feb/2015 
Grant: 30/Mar/2015


----------



## batcoder0619

asialanka said:


> Hi all
> 
> Happy to share the great news of receiving direct grants for me, wife and our son
> 
> The forum deserves the highest praises as it connected generous resource persons and armed with up to date information that helped us through out the process.
> 
> Hope to keep in touch with you and,
> Wish everyone speedy grants and may the noble triple gem bless you
> 
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> IELTS: 01/Nov/14| Primary Applicant
> IELTS: 26/Jul/14| Spouse
> CPA Assess: 13/Dec/14 Primary Applicant (221112 – Management Accountant)
> CPA Assess: 13/Nov/14 Spouse (221112 – Management Accountant)
> EOI: Submitted: 17/Dec/2014 (65 points)
> Invitation: 19/Dec/2014
> Visa Lodged: 07/Jan/2015
> Medicals uploaded 07/Jan/2015
> PCC uploaded: 12/Feb/2015
> Grant: 30/Mar/2015


Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## BretSavage

asialanka said:


> Hi all
> 
> Happy to share the great news of receiving direct grants for me, wife and our son
> 
> The forum deserves the highest praises as it connected generous resource persons and armed with up to date information that helped us through out the process.
> 
> Hope to keep in touch with you and,
> Wish everyone speedy grants and may the noble triple gem bless you
> 
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> IELTS: 01/Nov/14| Primary Applicant
> IELTS: 26/Jul/14| Spouse
> CPA Assess: 13/Dec/14 Primary Applicant (221112 – Management Accountant)
> CPA Assess: 13/Nov/14 Spouse (221112 – Management Accountant)
> EOI: Submitted: 17/Dec/2014 (65 points)
> Invitation: 19/Dec/2014
> Visa Lodged: 07/Jan/2015
> Medicals uploaded 07/Jan/2015
> PCC uploaded: 12/Feb/2015
> Grant: 30/Mar/2015


Congrtz my friend & all the very best for future....


----------



## Advika

I have got my Direct Grant today !!!!
I would like to thank this forum for the immense support and Guidance provided.
I know that the journey is only half done and the real challenge lies ahead !!!

Together we can Win 
Adz


----------



## asialanka

batcoder0619 said:


> Congrats to you and your family.


Thanks Mate


----------



## asialanka

Advika said:


> I have got my Direct Grant today !!!!
> I would like to thank this forum for the immense support and Guidance provided.
> I know that the journey is only half done and the real challenge lies ahead !!!
> 
> Together we can Win
> Adz


Best wishes and enjoy the happy moments


----------



## asialanka

BretSavage said:


> Congrtz my friend & all the very best for future....


Thanks Bret...


----------



## scorpio_79

Hi Advika,

Congrats. What are Ur timelines. Plz


----------



## scorpio_79

Asialanka,

Hearty congratulations


----------



## tahanpaa

Still not any CO contacted with me? Is it normal ?


----------



## ShradhaAgr

Hi Advika,

When did u apply for ur Visa?


----------



## manU22

tahanpaa said:


> Still not any CO contacted with me? Is it normal ?


Yes its fine. Did you travel to any other country, for me it took time cos I had some overseas trip. My timelines are in the signature.


----------



## tahanpaa

manU22 said:


> Yes its fine. Did you travel to any other country, for me it took time cos I had some overseas trip. My timelines are in the signature.


Yes I have visited usa, singapore, malaysia, india but I didnt submit form 80, pcc and medical so how they assume it for making delay to contact? Little bit worried


----------



## nicemathan

CongratZZZZZZZZZZ Enjoy the moment



NMCHD said:


> Its a GRANT...Yes guys received a direct grant today at 4:40 AM (IST). Lodged the application on 6-Feb-15.
> 
> Would like to thank all forum members for their guidance and moral support. This forum is like a second family now. All the best to all who are waiting for the outcome. Trust me your grants are on the way..
> 
> Cheers..


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations Asialanka Enjoy the moment 



asialanka said:


> Hi all
> 
> Happy to share the great news of receiving direct grants for me, wife and our son
> 
> The forum deserves the highest praises as it connected generous resource persons and armed with up to date information that helped us through out the process.
> 
> Hope to keep in touch with you and,
> Wish everyone speedy grants and may the noble triple gem bless you
> 
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> IELTS: 01/Nov/14| Primary Applicant
> IELTS: 26/Jul/14| Spouse
> CPA Assess: 13/Dec/14 Primary Applicant (221112 – Management Accountant)
> CPA Assess: 13/Nov/14 Spouse (221112 – Management Accountant)
> EOI: Submitted: 17/Dec/2014 (65 points)
> Invitation: 19/Dec/2014
> Visa Lodged: 07/Jan/2015
> Medicals uploaded 07/Jan/2015
> PCC uploaded: 12/Feb/2015
> Grant: 30/Mar/2015


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations Advika Enjoy the moment 

May I know when did you lodged your application, please



Advika said:


> I have got my Direct Grant today !!!!
> I would like to thank this forum for the immense support and Guidance provided.
> I know that the journey is only half done and the real challenge lies ahead !!!
> 
> Together we can Win
> Adz


----------



## batcoder0619

Hi guys,

In the visa application form, is it okay to enter month and year only for employment history as I do not have the exact dates. Please note I am not claiming points for work experience.
Please let me know...it's urgent.


----------



## asialanka

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> In the visa application form, is it okay to enter month and year only for employment history as I do not have the exact dates. Please note I am not claiming points for work experience.
> Please let me know...it's urgent.


Hi

See if the system accepts month and year (without the exact date) and let you proceed, if not put a hypothetical date and go ahead

Anyways, check if you can find those old employment contracts or have anyother way of finding those details.. (if not...no harm)well


----------



## asialanka

tahanpaa said:


> Yes I have visited usa, singapore, malaysia, india but I didnt submit form 80, pcc and medical so how they assume it for making delay to contact? Little bit worried


Hi Bro

Since you have lodged your visa on 30/Jan/15, there has not been any delay for you... you will get the grant at any time from now on... but immi has 90 days to process a 189 application... so you need to be patient 
(I called and emailed immi several times to check the progress of my application but it only ended up making immi annoyed) 

However, if you get any CO reply, then you can contact them for any clarification/confirmation.

Submit form 80 as well, and get the meds / pcc done before hand.... all these will make the grant quick


----------



## batcoder0619

asialanka said:


> Hi
> 
> See if the system accepts month and year (without the exact date) and let you proceed, if not put a hypothetical date and go ahead
> 
> Anyways, check if you can find those old employment contracts or have anyother way of finding those details.. (if not...no harm)well


Hi asialanka,

The system has accepted the month and year as date. As for the contracts, I do not have these as they were internships. I hope this does not cause any issue later on.


----------



## asialanka

batcoder0619 said:


> Hi asialanka,
> 
> The system has accepted the month and year as date. As for the contracts, I do not have these as they were internships. I hope this does not cause any issue later on.


Yes, as long as you don't claim points for experience, It's fine


----------



## bdapplicant

This is normal. Many people get direct grants. My advise is do medical, submit form 80 and then one morning phone them and ask politely about your application status. You may get direct grant also. From my long experience, i have seen after med and form 80 sub, a phone call assist a lot to have the quicker grant.



tahanpaa said:


> Still not any CO contacted with me? Is it normal ?


----------



## gurumurthal

Just contacted by CO to provide proof of functional english for wife or if you want to pay VAC 2 then send email.


----------



## BretSavage

gurumurthal said:


> Just contacted by CO to provide proof of functional english for wife or if you want to pay VAC 2 then send email.


You got CO contact...so quickly 12 Feb....mine is same day.......All the best...your grant is on the way.

Please update tracker.....Thx


----------



## Teddy110

gurumurthal said:


> Just contacted by CO to provide proof of functional english for wife or if you want to pay VAC 2 then send email.


so close to ur grant  plz update on the tracker


----------



## Realhuman

gurumurthal said:


> Just contacted by CO to provide proof of functional english for wife or if you want to pay VAC 2 then send email.


Congratulations !!!

12th Feb is very early....they might seeded up the work.....

Crossing fingers.....i have applied on 13th Feb.


----------



## nicemathan

what...? people who applied during Feb 2nd week have started getting CO mail ???


----------



## Advika

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hi Advika,
> 
> When did u apply for ur Visa?



30th JAN 2015. You can check my signature now. Just added for the benefit of others.


----------



## Advika

scorpio_79 said:


> Hi Advika,
> 
> Congrats. What are Ur timelines. Plz


Added Signature now. Must enter before Feb 9th 2016


----------



## Advika

ShradhaAgr said:


> Hi Advika,
> 
> When did u apply for ur Visa?



Added timelines in Siganture. I have to enter before feb 9th 2016


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Folks

Update in my Immi account for health status:

*""Health has been finalized for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.""*

Does this mean there is no issues found in health examinations and tests?

Appreciate your responses


----------



## BretSavage

nicemathan said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Update in my Immi account for health status:
> 
> *""Health has been finalized for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.""*
> 
> Does this mean there is no issues found in health examinations and tests?
> 
> Appreciate your responses


Your all good mathan.....all health reports ok...


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks for the confirmation mate  



BretSavage said:


> Your all good mathan.....all health reports ok...


----------



## sivakumar s s

manU22 said:


> Chill Siva, enjoy the weather at Adelaide. PSK -> Tambaram and Saligramam in Chennai. The PRO stamped and signed on each passport with Police clearance, I think that means police verification and 189 visas were also issued.
> 
> Anyways it might be a one off instance. Cheers !!!


Thats nice to hear.

Chennai Rocks always!.......................


Keep it simple....... Jai ho to PSK's


----------



## sivakumar s s

NMCHD said:


> Its a GRANT...Yes guys received a direct grant today at 4:40 AM (IST). Lodged the application on 6-Feb-15.
> 
> Would like to thank all forum members for their guidance and moral support. This forum is like a second family now. All the best to all who are waiting for the outcome. Trust me your grants are on the way..
> 
> Cheers..


Many many hearty congratulations NMCHD
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## sivakumar s s

endlessmoor said:


> Hello,
> 
> Submitted my EOI today for PR189
> 
> Jay Mata Di



Nice to hear buddy. All the best.

Wish you to get Invite soon.


----------



## sivakumar s s

asialanka said:


> Hi all
> 
> Happy to share the great news of receiving direct grants for me, wife and our son
> 
> The forum deserves the highest praises as it connected generous resource persons and armed with up to date information that helped us through out the process.
> 
> Hope to keep in touch with you and,
> Wish everyone speedy grants and may the noble triple gem bless you
> 
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> IELTS: 01/Nov/14| Primary Applicant
> IELTS: 26/Jul/14| Spouse
> CPA Assess: 13/Dec/14 Primary Applicant (221112 – Management Accountant)
> CPA Assess: 13/Nov/14 Spouse (221112 – Management Accountant)
> EOI: Submitted: 17/Dec/2014 (65 points)
> Invitation: 19/Dec/2014
> Visa Lodged: 07/Jan/2015
> Medicals uploaded 07/Jan/2015
> PCC uploaded: 12/Feb/2015
> Grant: 30/Mar/2015


Many many hearty congratulations asialanka

Won the golden :first:

Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:

My second wishes here......


----------



## sivakumar s s

Advika said:


> I have got my Direct Grant today !!!!
> I would like to thank this forum for the immense support and Guidance provided.
> I know that the journey is only half done and the real challenge lies ahead !!!
> 
> Together we can Win
> Adz


Many many hearty congratulations Advika
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## rajurokz

Hello team,

Glad to know that few of us have already got the grants, few have already got the invites and few are at the early stages. This forum has always been helpful for a starter like me, I would thank each one of you for guiding people like me all through. 

Today, I have a question to the experts!
I got an invite on 27th Mar and planning to lodge the application very soon. I'm little worried about the mode of payment, whether to do it by Credit Card or Debit Card, though its costing high interms of conversion and other charges. Or, is there a better option like foreign cards or any other method. Please throw some light on my situation and guide me in a choosing a cheaper and efficient payment method.

Thanks in Adv and cheers!
Rajesh Musturu


----------



## gurumurthal

rajurokz said:


> Hello team,
> 
> Glad to know that few of us have already got the grants, few have already got the invites and few are at the early stages. This forum has always been helpful for a starter like me, I would thank each one of you for guiding people like me all through.
> 
> Today, I have a question to the experts!
> I got an invite on 27th Mar and planning to lodge the application very soon. I'm little worried about the mode of payment, whether to do it by Credit Card or Debit Card, though its costing high interms of conversion and other charges. Or, is there a better option like foreign cards or any other method. Please throw some light on my situation and guide me in a choosing a cheaper and efficient payment method.
> 
> Thanks in Adv and cheers!
> Rajesh Musturu



Tons of info available at 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees-88.html

Or use HDFC Multi Currency Forex card (as is used it) and be hassle free.


----------



## NMCHD

batcoder0619 said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks Dear..


----------



## NMCHD

BretSavage said:


> Many Congrtz Bro....I told ya don't worry you will be fine.
> 
> All the very best......God bless ya


Thanks Dear..


----------



## NMCHD

endlessmoor said:


> BretSavage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congrtz Bro....I told ya don't worry you will be fine.
> 
> All the very best......God bless ya[/QU
> 
> Congratulations my friend
> 
> God is with you
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dear..
Click to expand...


----------



## NMCHD

asialanka said:


> Hi all
> 
> Happy to share the great news of receiving direct grants for me, wife and our son
> 
> The forum deserves the highest praises as it connected generous resource persons and armed with up to date information that helped us through out the process.
> 
> Hope to keep in touch with you and,
> Wish everyone speedy grants and may the noble triple gem bless you
> 
> Visa: 189 - Skilled Independent
> IELTS: 01/Nov/14| Primary Applicant
> IELTS: 26/Jul/14| Spouse
> CPA Assess: 13/Dec/14 Primary Applicant (221112 – Management Accountant)
> CPA Assess: 13/Nov/14 Spouse (221112 – Management Accountant)
> EOI: Submitted: 17/Dec/2014 (65 points)
> Invitation: 19/Dec/2014
> Visa Lodged: 07/Jan/2015
> Medicals uploaded 07/Jan/2015
> PCC uploaded: 12/Feb/2015
> Grant: 30/Mar/2015


Congrats mate..Cheers


----------



## NMCHD

Advika said:


> I have got my Direct Grant today !!!!
> I would like to thank this forum for the immense support and Guidance provided.
> I know that the journey is only half done and the real challenge lies ahead !!!
> 
> Together we can Win
> Adz


Congrats dear..


----------



## NMCHD

nicemathan said:


> CongratZZZZZZZZZZ Enjoy the moment


Thanks mate


----------



## NMCHD

sivakumar s s said:


> Many many hearty congratulations NMCHD
> Won the golden :first:
> Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


Thanks Siva..


----------



## namlas

Hello All
I need a quick help/ advise.

Is it possible to create/ submit two EOI under 190 Visa, but each for different State i.e. NSW and Victoria.

Then apply for Victoria SS under the EOI created specifically for Victoria. While the other EOI stays un-touched for NSW consideration.

Regards

Salman


----------



## Realhuman

NMCHD said:


> Thanks Siva..


Hi NMCHD, 
Did you applied on 6th Feb or 5th Feb ?

Your earlier post say 6th Feb, whereas your signature says 5th Feb. 

Also did you updated visa tracker ? I can see single entries for 5th & 6th date.


----------



## Realhuman

Guys,
Humble request to all ..whoever getting CO or Grants, please update on following tracker site:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277

Thanks for support.


----------



## BossLadyMo

Since I have only been in Australia for a few months, I don't need to submit a police clearance for Aus. However, there is nothing on the application form that asks how long one has been onshore. So how wil the CO know how long I have been here? Cos I am aiming for a direct grant, and don't want the CO to think I have been here for long annd request a pcc, and then have to toss back and forth, informing them I don't need one.......and this will only delay the application outcome. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Knowman

Hello Everyone, I have been contacted by CO today asking for PCC, medical and english evidence. It's in less than even 50 days....i applied on 11th Feb....... Just wanted to inform you all


----------



## Ayshu13

BossLadyMo said:


> Since I have only been in Australia for a few months, I don't need to submit a police clearance for Aus. However, there is nothing on the application form that asks how long one has been onshore. So how wil the CO know how long I have been here? Cos I am aiming for a direct grant, and don't want the CO to think I have been here for long annd request a pcc, and then have to toss back and forth, informing them I don't need one.......and this will only delay the application outcome.
> 
> Any ideas?


How long was your stay?


----------



## BossLadyMo

Ayshu13 said:


> How long was your stay?


Ive only been here 2 months...so I don't need a pcc. Just wanna know if thr CO will automatically see i've only been here a few months, or if I have to specifically inform them.


----------



## Ayshu13

Two months should be fine i guess


----------



## BossLadyMo

Ayshu13 said:


> Two months should be fine i guess




Yea...but the question is how will the CO know I have only been here 2 months. As rhere is no question of that sort on the visa application form, and I dont want to delay my grant by the CO requesting for a pcc and me having to toss back and forth informing them I dont need one..which will delay my grant


----------



## Rednam

Got a delay mail today, only hope now is in July. I have applied under 190 and lodged visa on 20th Feb.


----------



## Ayshu13

If u have added it in the form then it won't be a problem i guess.


----------



## manU22

Advika said:


> Added timelines in Siganture. I have to enter before feb 9th 2016


Hi Advika, many congratulations. I see your timelines, can you also add the job code please. thanks


----------



## NMCHD

Realhuman said:


> Hi NMCHD,
> Did you applied on 6th Feb or 5th Feb ?
> 
> Your earlier post say 6th Feb, whereas your signature says 5th Feb.
> 
> Also did you updated visa tracker ? I can see single entries for 5th & 6th date.


Hi,

Its 5th feb IST, and 6th feb AEDT. I will update the tracker by evening, since i am on work now.


----------



## mandy2137

NMCHD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its 5th feb IST, and 6th feb AEDT. I will update the tracker by evening, since i am on work now.


Congrats mate for your grant. 

Are you from Chandigarh?


----------



## NMCHD

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats mate for your grant.
> 
> Are you from Chandigarh?


Thanks mate...yes I am from Chandigarh


----------



## mandy2137

NMCHD said:


> Thanks mate...yes I am from Chandigarh


I am from Mohali ,


----------



## NMCHD

mandy2137 said:


> I am from Mohali ,


Oh thats great..lets catch up sometime


----------



## sumy08

Hi Guys, need some expert advice, I have got grant for my mother for visitor Visa.

She only have Given Name as XXX YYY on passport and surname is blank.

However when I check VEVO, it shows given name as XXX & Surname as YYY

Would this cause any issue's ?

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## prasadg

*Hi*

Dears 

After the grant now i'm planning my first visit to OZ. My passport is expiring on 28th Dec 2015. It cannot be renewed since it has been done once and there will be a totally new passport.

1. Is that through to chop the visa by australian HC at least we have to have a passport with a prior date of 6 months before expiry date.

Pls giv me sol
Tn in advance


----------



## Alnaibii

You can have a new passport and link it to your visa. The process takes a few weeks.


----------



## Alnaibii

sanj#sanju said:


> Hi guys...i am a bit confused..plz advise
> I want to apply fr visa 190 and for that i have got 45 points calculated by skill select website to get 60 points for EOI.but according to agent i shud get 5 points for state nomination too.how come skillselect not awarding me 5 points for state nomination(NT australia).my profession is aircraft maintenance engineer in csol 2 list.
> 
> I am also giving pte exam fr more points
> Kindly reply!!


You will get 5 points for nomination when you get the nomination. You need to apply for it to NT.


----------



## Singh2481

Hi,

Is there any rule/policy/norm in which the spouse english proficiency score and medicals have to be submitted within 28 days from the visa lodgement??

Kindly guide me through this process. I have submitted my visa on 24th March.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## LawLeePop

Hi guys,

My wife and I applied for TFN at the same day. However she received hers after 5 working days. But for me, till now I still have not recieved it yet.

Is this normal? Website says 28 working days but my wife got hers already and we applied it on the same day.

Please advise.

Cheers.


----------



## NMCHD

sanj#sanju said:


> Hi guys...i am a bit confused..plz advise
> I want to apply fr visa 190 and for that i have got 45 points calculated by skill select website to get 60 points for EOI.but according to agent i shud get 5 points for state nomination too.how come skillselect not awarding me 5 points for state nomination(NT australia).my profession is aircraft maintenance engineer in csol 2 list.
> 
> I am also giving pte exam fr more points
> Kindly reply!!


Have u received a State sponsorship?


----------



## NMCHD

Singh2481 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any rule/policy/norm in which the spouse english proficiency score and medicals have to be submitted within 28 days from the visa lodgement??
> 
> Kindly guide me through this process. I have submitted my visa on 24th March.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


No. U can do so in advance or once the CO gets allocated and asks u for pending docs. CO gives u 28 days for that.


----------



## manU22

LawLeePop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My wife and I applied for TFN at the same day. However she received hers after 5 working days. But for me, till now I still have not recieved it yet.
> 
> Is this normal? Website says 28 working days but my wife got hers already and we applied it on the same day.
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Cheers.


Its normal buddy, chill and wait. You can call them if needed.


----------



## manU22

Alnaibii said:


> You can have a new passport and link it to your visa. The process takes a few weeks.


I believe the old passport is linked automatically when a new is issued.


----------



## prasadg

manU22 said:


> I believe the old passport is linked automatically when a new is issued.


IS this true, Thnk we have an procedure to inform them and get a new grant letter?


----------



## Bunnie

Hello everybody,

I would like to apply for subclass 190 and my position as Internal Auditor is in the list and I’m eligable but i'm not sure about the steps..
can you help me knowing what to do first and which application i should fill first? is it to create an account on the immi website or the send to the state for their approval or send to Vetassess first ?

Kindly help me with the steps in order to start and how to do each one of them through which website?


----------



## sanj#sanju

Can i submit my EOI even though i have 45 points and will EOI number will get generated to mention on SS form.
Can i update my EOI later on wen i get my pte exam results and SS from NT.

Also in the SS form of NT what is DIBP POINTS TEST SCORE MEAN??


----------



## asialanka

manU22 said:


> I believe the old passport is linked automatically when a new is issued.


Normally the new passport number keeps a track of the old one... Anyways you have to inform immi soon and get your visa confirmed on the new passport


----------



## manU22

prasadg said:


> IS this true, Thnk we have an procedure to inform them and get a new grant letter?


Thats right I did the same for my spouse.


----------



## manU22

sanj#sanju said:


> Guys
> Honestly speaking everybdy here on this forum are very helpful...
> But can i ask anybody who are quite knowledgeable for Visa190 to share ur contact number as i have quite a few questions to ask...kindly mail me ur number its [email protected] , i am happy to make ISD CALLS TOO(in case u r from Aus).
> Currently i am in new delhi..
> So helpful people from india or new delhi will b preferred


I think its not that people dont want to share their number/email. The overall concept of a group is when someone has a question he/she gets answers from different people with similar experience which is beneficial to everyone(including silent members). 

Can I know the questions you have please. Others might differ from what I have put.


----------



## mandy2137

sanj#sanju said:


> Guys
> Honestly speaking everybdy here on this forum are very helpful...
> But can i ask anybody who are quite knowledgeable for Visa190 to share ur contact number as i have quite a few questions to ask...kindly mail me ur number its [email protected] , i am happy to make ISD CALLS TOO(in case u r from Aus).
> Currently i am in new delhi..
> So helpful people from india or new delhi will b preferred


Hi Sanju,

What is your points breakup? One advise to not to mention email id here mate as it is infringement of forum laws....

PS: You must have English proficiency proof before submitting an EOI.


----------



## manU22

sanj#sanju said:


> NMCHD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have u received a State sponsership??
> 
> No i havent applied for it yet...agent got me so confused i thought if my profession comes under required profession list i shud get these 5 points automatically.
> I am doing this visa process on my own now.i have gt +ve assesment of my credentials thru TRA which i applied by myself.if in case i get 79points each in pte exam i will b able to get 60 points.do i still need to apply fr NT state sponsorship.
> 
> 
> 
> If you get 60 points then you dont need state sponsorship.
Click to expand...


----------



## NMCHD

manU22 said:


> I think its not that people dont want to share their number/email. The overall concept of a group is when someone has a question he/she gets answers from different people with similar experience which is beneficial to everyone(including silent members).
> 
> Can I know the questions you have please. Others might differ from what I have put.


I guess u r right..Go ahead man, everyones here to help you.


----------



## manU22

beenishimran said:


> How is form 80 to be filled and submitted...to be print out, them fill by pen and then scan and upload... Or any other way ... Plz help ... Its quite long and detailed... Is it to be filled by every applicant above 18 in the family?


Please use PDF splitter and merger tools to slipt the last page and attach it to the one filled electronically on a machine. The last page after you sign just merge it with the remaining document/s.


----------



## sanj#sanju

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Sanju,
> 
> What is your points breakup? One advise to not to mention email id here mate as it is infringement of forum laws....
> 
> PS: You must have English proficiency proof before submitting an EOI.


hello mandy
thanks for the advise..it was just because of my curiosity to get my answers quickly!!
points for age:30
skill assesment: +ve result
work experience: above 3 years
english test: i have got 1st attempt L 8 R 8 W 6.5 S 6.5;2nd attempt: same score..so no points for english on skillselect calculator..but required score on NT website is 6 each band..now i am giving PTE..lets c!!

So basically can i submit EOI now just to generate EOI number to mention the same on SS form and den later update my EOI again..or is it bad idea!!


----------



## manU22

sanj#sanju said:


> hello mandy
> thanks for the advise..it was just because of my curiosity to get my answers quickly!!
> points for age:30
> skill assesment: +ve result
> work experience: above 3 years
> english test: i have got 1st attempt L 8 R 8 W 6.5 S 6.5;2nd attempt: same score..so no points for english on skillselect calculator..but required score on NT website is 6 each band..now i am giving PTE..lets c!!
> 
> So basically can i submit EOI now just to generate EOI number to mention the same on SS form and den later update my EOI again..or is it bad idea!!


I believe SS has to be selected when a person submits EOI. Sanju please start the EOI process and select 190 visa from there you can give NT and if things are what I have said then please submit the EOI.

The EOI process takes care of SS now and not like how it was previously done. Others can add.


----------



## beenishimran

Thanks manU22 , but we cant save the form 80 after filling electronically... After we fill it do we had to print it then scan it to upload?


----------



## NMCHD

beenishimran said:


> How is form 80 to be filled and submitted...to be print out, them fill by pen and then scan and upload... Or any other way ... Plz help ... Its quite long and detailed... Is it to be filled by every applicant above 18 in the family?


U need to type it, print it, sign pg 17, scan and upload.

Alternatively, u can type the entire form in pdf, print only pg 17, sign and scan it, and then split and merge the pdf using online tools.


----------



## sanj#sanju

manU22 said:


> Can we target 60 points instead??


ofcorse thats the target...thats one of the requirements on SS form and getting it all right will give 5 points and hence the target is getting achieved gradually!! and i am also giving pte this month on 24th!!


----------



## manU22

beenishimran said:


> Thanks manU22 , but we cant save the form 80 after filling electronically... After we fill it do we had to print it then scan it to upload?


Sorry forgot to mention earlier, there are tools which can be used to save the pdf. Try PDFFill.com . You can ofcourse do what you have mentioned.


----------



## manU22

sanj#sanju said:


> ofcorse thats the target...thats one of the requirements on SS form and getting it all right will give 5 points and hence the target is getting achieved gradually!! and i am also giving pte this month on 24th!!


no sanju, what i meant was if you get 60 points without SS then you can file for 189 visa and all the other formalities can be ignored.


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

XINGSINGH said:


> Thanks nmchd
> 
> ANZCSO 261313| IELTS : 9 7 7 7 | ACS Applied : 03/11/2014 | ACS Results +ve : 19/11/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : 19/11/2014 | Invitation : 28/11/2014 | Visa Lodged : 12/12/2014 | PCC : 06/02/2015 | Meds : 14/02/2015 | CO Allotment : 17/02/2015 - Asked for Meds | Grant : 18/02/2015 -Called them
> Sent from my GT-I9152 using Expat Forum



What is CO Allotment can your explain me???


----------



## Realhuman

beenishimran said:


> Thanks manU22 , but we cant save the form 80 after filling electronically... After we fill it do we had to print it then scan it to upload?


Hi,
Visit this website you will get all your answers:

Moving to Australia: eVisa Australia | Moving to Australia


----------



## Realhuman

asaduddin.mohamed said:


> What is CO Allotment can your explain me???


CO means Case Officer. 

Once you apply for visa, your visa application will be assessed by Case Officer. Once you hear something from your CO it means you are allocated case office to look upon you application....


Its not always compulsory that you will get CO, if you are lucky than you will get direct grant(Visa).

I hope this helps.


----------



## Squeak99

Hi all,

I just read this on sortmyvisa.com and now I'm freaking out that my grant will be delayed!! 

"The Department has advised that Skilled Nomination visa places for visa sub-classess 190 and 489 are close to being filled for the 2014 – 2015 migration programme year (which runs from July to June each year.) This means that although skilled nominated applications will continue to be processed until the start of the new migration year in July, any final decisions on visa applications may be delayed." Dated 4 days ago.

Anyone offer any info? I searched the web and cant find anymore info


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

Yeah thanks a lot about the info !
I have uploaded all my documents and the last document which was upload is my UK PCC that was yesterday. But i have paid the visa fees on 3rd March. So whats the time frame these days for an applicant to get Grant


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

Realhuman said:


> CO means Case Officer.
> 
> Once you apply for visa, your visa application will be assessed by Case Officer. Once you hear something from your CO it means you are allocated case office to look upon you application....
> 
> 
> Its not always compulsory that you will get CO, if you are lucky than you will get direct grant(Visa).
> 
> I hope this helps.


Yeah thanks a lot about the info !
I have uploaded all my documents and the last document which was upload is my UK PCC that was yesterday. But i have paid the visa fees on 3rd March. So whats the time frame these days for an applicant to get Grant


----------



## beenishimran

Thanks a lot manU22


----------



## vjwadhwa

nicemathan said:


> CongratZZZZZZZZZZ Enjoy the moment


When did you got CO allocated ?


----------



## vjwadhwa

nicemathan said:


> Congratulations Asialanka Enjoy the moment


When did CO got allocated to you ?


----------



## BretSavage

sanj#sanju said:


> okkies....i went to agent few months back and they never mentioned nything bout 189 visa...just read bout this visa too..yes!! you are right ..everything can be ignored but for 60 points i need 20 points for english which means 79 each in pte exam..well i try my best!!but if luck is not on my way..den do advise for previous post about SS..thanks manu!!...i think i can do the whole process on my own with the help from guys like u on this forum!!


Its not something that you can not achieve. Many members have got 90 in each module.

Don't rush in to it, just prepare for it and you will be good to go.

All the best.


----------



## jimypk

Squeak99 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just read this on sortmyvisa.com and now I'm freaking out that my grant will be delayed!!
> 
> "The Department has advised that Skilled Nomination visa places for visa sub-classess 190 and 489 are close to being filled for the 2014 &#150; 2015 migration programme year (which runs from July to June each year.) This means that although skilled nominated applications will continue to be processed until the start of the new migration year in July, any final decisions on visa applications may be delayed." Dated 4 days ago.
> 
> Anyone offer any info? I searched the web and cant find anymore info


Yes this information is available on immi website and updated today.

http://www.immi.gov.au/Work/Pages/general-skilled-migration/estimated-allocation-times.aspx

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## piyush1132003

Current trend of CO allocation has been reduced to 1.5 months ? 
Any idea ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Expecting189

jollyjoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you're fantastic!
> I'm planning to apply for 189 and I've total 3 years of experience as a software engineer & don't want to claim points for the experience.
> 
> I've have worked from July 2008 to Aug 2009 for company A & from Jan 2013 to Jan 2014 worked for company B & from Feb 2014 till date I'm working for company C.
> 
> I've all the documents like payslip, joining/increment letter, bank statement, IT returns etc. for the current company but for the previous two companies I don't have bank statement (as my old account is closed) & IT returns but I've the rest of the documents.
> 
> My concern is for my previous experience (company A & B), will ACS or DIBP require bank statement and IT return docs for the period 2008 to 2009 and from 2013 to 2014?
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> Jollyjoe


For DIBP the payslips and joining/increment letters from your previous companies (A & B) will suffice.
For ACS you do not need payslips, your joining/increment from your previous companies should suffice. 
If you have form 16s then that is your best bet in place of ITRs.


----------



## Tejil

Guys where are we suppose to attach all the documents while applying for visa??? on the EOI website under apply visa tab it does not ask for any documents................


----------



## Expecting189

*A small update*

Received my Grant on 25th.
A *Big Thank You* for all the help I received from the members of this Forum!


----------



## manU22

Tejil said:


> Guys where are we suppose to attach all the documents while applying for visa??? on the EOI website under apply visa tab it does not ask for any documents................


Documents are not attached in the EOI page/s. Docuemnts are attached once a person receives the invite to file visa. EOI is where you put in all you claims with IELTS and ACS reference numbers received.


----------



## twid

Expecting189 said:


> For DIBP the payslips and joining/increment letters from your previous companies (A & B) will suffice.
> For ACS you do not need payslips, your joining/increment from your previous companies should suffice.
> If you have form 16s then that is your best bet in place of ITRs.


What I heard is, if we are claiming points then they always asks for bank statment and IT-Return, But I am not sure.


----------



## jollyjoe

Expecting189 said:


> For DIBP the payslips and joining/increment letters from your previous companies (A & B) will suffice.
> For ACS you do not need payslips, your joining/increment from your previous companies should suffice.
> If you have form 16s then that is your best bet in place of ITRs.


Hey,

Thanks very much indeed for the quick response.
My concern is I was working for a small company and I did not fall into the tax slab and I have not paid the tax for 2008-2009 and 2013-2014. However, i've paid for the year 2014-2015. 
So, what shall I do for those two years which I didn't pay the tax.

Thanks again


----------



## Expecting189

Tejil said:


> Guys where are we suppose to attach all the documents while applying for visa??? on the EOI website under apply visa tab it does not ask for any documents................


Are you applying for a visa or submitting an EOI?
You need to upload documents once you get an invite (not during EOI submission).


----------



## Expecting189

twid said:


> What I heard is, if we are claiming points then they always asks for bank statment and IT-Return, But I am not sure.


I had claimed points for my experience but was never asked for my bank statements (and didn't upload either). 
I had all of my Form16's but did not have all my ITRs (those for the first two years were missing). I uploaded only Form16s, ITRs and a salaryslip for each quarter. Had uploaded all joining, increment and relieving letters.


----------



## Expecting189

jollyjoe said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks very much indeed for the quick response.
> My concern is I was working for a small company and I did not fall into the tax slab and I have not paid the tax for 2008-2009 and 2013-2014. However, i've paid for the year 2014-2015.
> So, what shall I do for those two years which I didn't pay the tax.
> 
> Thanks again


No issues about your ITRs, it's common for people to not file for ITRs when they are tax exempt. It would be good if you have your Form16, if you don't then do ask your previous employer(s) for it.
As you have salary slips and other employment related documents I feel you are good.


----------



## twid

Expecting189 said:


> I had claimed points for my experience but was never asked for my bank statements (and didn't upload either).
> I had all of my Form16's but did not have all my ITRs (those for the first two years were missing). I uploaded only Form16s, ITRs and a salaryslip for each quarter. Had uploaded all joining, increment and relieving letters.


But what if we don't claim points, Then do we need to submit ITR's and Form 16 or bank statments?


----------



## Expecting189

twid said:


> But what if we don't claim points, Then do we need to submit ITR's and Form 16 or bank statments?


No, it is not mandatory then.


----------



## move2Ozjo

Hi there,

I have received my invite letter for 189 on 27th March. I have got 70 points and in the process of applying for visa. I have a concern here. have resigned from my current job and 2ndApril will be my last day. However I do not hold any offer and need to look for an opportunity. This would take at least two months. Wanted to know if I should be employed and on roles when i apply for visa in DIBP? Seniors, looking forward for your responses on this one.


----------



## CRV

*Hi Sivakumar*



sivakumar s s said:


> Nice to hear from you VIVEK........ I think u r chetpet vivek.....
> 
> Me too living near Burnside village shopping centre; GLENUNGA about 6kms from Adelaide.
> 
> Will share my contact numbers in PM.....
> 
> 
> How about JOB hunt? Settled with any job.......


How to view pm ?


----------



## manU22

move2Ozjo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have received my invite letter for 189 on 27th March. I have got 70 points and in the process of applying for visa. I have a concern here. have resigned from my current job and 2ndApril will be my last day. However I do not hold any offer and need to look for an opportunity. This would take at least two months. Wanted to know if I should be employed and on roles when i apply for visa in DIBP? Seniors, looking forward for your responses on this one.


Congrats for getting the invite. You dont have to be employed when you file VISA. Just put the end date as your last day in the present company. Immi dept would be looking at the documents till that date. All the best for the job hunt.


----------



## manU22

CRV said:


> How to view pm ?


Check top right of the screen for notifications.


----------



## sivakumar s s

Expecting189 said:


> Received my Grant on 25th.
> A *Big Thank You* for all the help I received from the members of this Forum!


Its not small update: Very big update......

My second wishes in this thread

Many many hearty congratulations 
Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## CRV

Hi sivakumar,
Have you sent your contact details to me? If so how to view the same?
Thanks,
CRV


----------



## Realhuman

BretSavage said:


> Its not something that you can not achieve. Many members have got 90 in each module.
> 
> Don't rush in to it, just prepare for it and you will be good to go.
> 
> All the best.


Hi BretSavage, 
Just small question for you...

You have filed visa application on 12 Feb as per IST or 13 Feb as per AEST ?


----------



## Teddy110

Realhuman said:


> Hi BretSavage,
> Just small question for you...
> 
> You have filed visa application on 12 Feb as per IST or 13 Feb as per AEST ?


Do u notice that both options in ur question are the same? lolz
It has been slow on visa processing recently.  I'm afraid 189 might also reach its ceiling like 190  Have u been contacted by CO yet?


----------



## Realhuman

Teddy110 said:


> Do u notice that both options in ur question are the same? lolz
> It has been slow on visa processing recently.  I'm afraid 189 might also reach its ceiling like 190  Have u been contacted by CO yet?


Hi Teddy, 
You are correct. But when you follow Visa Tracker than 12th Feb or 13th Feb makes a difference. 

Let suppose you received invitation to apply for visa on 13th Feb as per Australian time. You are applying with 3-4 hours and entering 12th Feb (which is also correct as per Indian time) on visa tracker, both are contradictory. 

We mostly see that once we get invitation, we immediately apply. 

Regarding the ceiling, at present as per available information it is only applicable for 190...not 189. In fact for 189 they have speed-ed up.


----------



## Teddy110

Realhuman said:


> Hi Teddy,
> You are correct. But when you follow Visa Tracker than 12th Feb or 13th Feb makes a difference.
> 
> Let suppose you received invitation to apply for visa on 13th Feb as per Australian time. You are applying with 3-4 hours and entering 12th Feb (which is also correct as per Indian time) on visa tracker, both are contradictory.
> 
> We mostly see that once we get invitation, we immediately apply.
> 
> Regarding the ceiling, at present as per available information it is only applicable for 190...not 189. In fact for 189 they have speed-ed up.


I understood what u meant before but u should ask if he applied on 12 Feb or 13 Feb AEST because if he received invite on 13 Feb round he definitely applied for the visa on 13 Feb AEST


----------



## BretSavage

Realhuman said:


> Hi BretSavage,
> Just small question for you...
> 
> You have filed visa application on 12 Feb as per IST or 13 Feb as per AEST ?


Hi,

Fees paid on 12Feb (IST) and documents uploaded on 13Feb.

I have just checked my DIBP acknowledgment receipt and it says 13Feb, so you can as per AEST its on 13Feb, i think they have taken applications up to 12Feb in this week, hopefully next week we will hear from them.


----------



## BretSavage

Expecting189 said:


> Received my Grant on 25th.
> A *Big Thank You* for all the help I received from the members of this Forum!


Congrtz Expecting 189 & all the best...


----------



## Bunnie

Bunnie said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I would like to apply for subclass 190 and my position as Internal Auditor is in the list and I’m eligable but i'm not sure about the steps..
> can you help me knowing what to do first and which application i should fill first? is it to create an account on the immi website or the send to the state for their approval or send to Vetassess first ?
> 
> Kindly help me with the steps in order to start and how to do each one of them through which website?


why no one replied to my questions  i need your help please


----------



## Yukishih

That in all things GOD may be glorified! 

Visa 190 grant today after the delay message yesterday! Huge surprise from up above!

Thank you everyone!


----------



## spikersandhu

*Bunnie.....just spend some time reading this forum........You will get everything sorted out in here....... For starting I would say that First you apply for qualification and experience assessment from the relevant authority...... If its VETASSESS.... visit their website and read the documents you need to provide..... Don't panic, we shall help you at every step !*


Bunnie said:


> why no one replied to my questions  i need your help please


----------



## Bunnie

spikersandhu said:


> *Bunnie.....just spend some time reading this forum........You will get everything sorted out in here....... For starting I would say that First you apply for qualification and experience assessment from the relevant authority...... If its VETASSESS.... visit their website and read the documents you need to provide..... Don't panic, we shall help you at every step !*


i have read everything on the website, on vetassess and on Anzsco 
i couldn't read everything on the forum as it has over 7000 pages  
I just work to know the steps of taking the approvals, if it's as below
1. Vetassess approval
2. State approval
3. website application

in what order i should contact them.
Thank you very much dear for your assistance


----------



## spikersandhu

*No No You don't have to read each page.......just search what you want to know about.......

First is the assessment.........then EOI (Expression of Interest) and state approval... if you want to apply for 190 visa.....
The last step is visa Lodgement......

*


Bunnie said:


> i have read everything on the website, on vetassess and on Anzsco
> i couldn't read everything on the forum as it has over 7000 pages
> I just work to know the steps of taking the approvals, if it's as below
> 1. Vetassess approval
> 2. State approval
> 3. website application
> 
> in what order i should contact them.
> Thank you very much dear for your assistance


----------



## sivakumar s s

Yukishih said:


> That in all things GOD may be glorified!
> 
> Visa 190 grant today after the delay message yesterday! Huge surprise from up above!
> 
> Thank you everyone!


Many many hearty congratulations Yukishih

Won the golden :first:
Enjoy the Ecstatic moments :cheer2:


----------



## vjwadhwa

spikersandhu said:


> *Bunnie.....just spend some time reading this forum........You will get everything sorted out in here....... For starting I would say that First you apply for qualification and experience assessment from the relevant authority...... If its VETASSESS.... visit their website and read the documents you need to provide..... Don't panic, we shall help you at every step !*


Hi, Did you got your case office.


----------



## vjwadhwa

spikersandhu said:


> *No No You don't have to read each page.......just search what you want to know about.......
> 
> First is the assessment.........then EOI (Expression of Interest) and state approval... if you want to apply for 190 visa.....
> The last step is visa Lodgement......
> 
> *



Did you got your case officer ?


----------



## spikersandhu

*No Not Yet........ Let the 50-60 days period pass......For us April is the coolest month...hahaha:eyebrows: *


vjwadhwa said:


> Did you got your case officer ?


----------



## prasadg

Bunnie said:


> why no one replied to my questions  i need your help please



dear, 

I have applied as an external auditor and got the grant. ITs like this. You will have to take time and study this thing.

First of all select the body for your qualification assessment. I think it is not VETASSESS. For external/Internal auditors and Accountants you should apply CPA,IPA, or Chartered Institute of Australia.

1. So find out the Assessing authority first. Then go to their website and find out what they need to do the assessment.
2. Then you will have to wait for the assessment reply. 
Assessment result. : Unlike other assessment authorities like IPA for external and internal auditors they assess qualification and Experience separately. Based on that you and go to next step.
3. Then you will have to calculate and if you have more 60 marks then you have to apply for the EOI through website.
4 Then they will send you and invitation to apply. In this point you will have to select 189 and 190 both if you want to get the state sponsorship for 190. But in my case i received only from Queensland and they asked me to show some funds. so i applied for 189 after taking to guys in this forum.

5. After you receive the Invitation they you ahve to pay and upload all teh relevant documents. 

That is the process. But if you need help in the assessment i can help you.


----------



## Yukishih

Thank you sivakumar s s!


----------



## cataliya

Dear all

please answer my query....i have got positive outcome for Marketing Specialist on 10 march.since no state is showing this occupation on their Sol.kindly tell me wat can I do? Should i wait for no time limit as this occupation is closed since last 2 years.
Secondly can i apply to Aims for another occupation???
Is it allowed tht we can apply in both the assessing bodies,?plz advice


----------



## twid

cataliya said:


> Dear all
> 
> please answer my query....i have got positive outcome for Marketing Specialist on 10 march.since no state is showing this occupation on their Sol.kindly tell me wat can I do? Should i wait for no time limit as this occupation is closed since last 2 years.
> Secondly can i apply to Aims for another occupation???
> Is it allowed tht we can apply in both the assessing bodies,?plz advice


Sorry cataliya,
I dont have much idea abt that.
If you dont mind can you tell what all doc's did you submited?

Thanks


----------



## Rednam

Yukishih said:


> That in all things GOD may be glorified!
> 
> Visa 190 grant today after the delay message yesterday! Huge surprise from up above!
> 
> Thank you everyone!


Congratulations to you. I have also got the delay mail yesterday and hope my luck also changes just like yours. When did you lodge the visa?


----------



## Bunnie

prasadg said:


> dear,
> 
> I have applied as an external auditor and got the grant. ITs like this. You will have to take time and study this thing.
> 
> First of all select the body for your qualification assessment. I think it is not VETASSESS. For external/Internal auditors and Accountants you should apply CPA,IPA, or Chartered Institute of Australia.
> 
> 1. So find out the Assessing authority first. Then go to their website and find out what they need to do the assessment.
> 2. Then you will have to wait for the assessment reply.
> Assessment result. : Unlike other assessment authorities like IPA for external and internal auditors they assess qualification and Experience separately. Based on that you and go to next step.
> 3. Then you will have to calculate and if you have more 60 marks then you have to apply for the EOI through website.
> 4 Then they will send you and invitation to apply. In this point you will have to select 189 and 190 both if you want to get the state sponsorship for 190. But in my case i received only from Queensland and they asked me to show some funds. so i applied for 189 after taking to guys in this forum.
> 
> 5. After you receive the Invitation they you ahve to pay and upload all teh relevant documents.
> 
> That is the process. But if you need help in the assessment i can help you.


thanks alot dear i will check the website and let you know
i have doubled checked now and the it's Vetassess for sure 

I'll keep you updated


----------



## gunflame

My friend received this letter. Does anyone know anything about it? I got my PR last year, but my friend is applying to the 190. 



> Dear XXX
> 
> I confirm that you have met all the requirements for the visa. However, I am unable to grant your visa at the moment due to a temporary hold on 190 STN (Skilled-Nominated) visa grants. This means, there are currently no visas available in this category. If further visas become available, we will re- commence granting , but I am unable to advise whether this will be possible before the end of this financial year (July 2014-June 2015).
> 
> Please refer to information below which we are sending to affected applicants.
> Should the visa situation change in the meantime, you will be advised.
> --------------------
> I refer to your application for a 190 subclass visa.
> I have assessed your application and am pleased to advise that you have met the requirements for the visa.
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 programme year, which ends on 30 June 2014. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## nicemathan

I suppose this mean DBIP will keep the GRANT release on-hold till the numbers are replenished by June 30th 2015.

Wanted to know whether the same will be applicable for *Sub-class 189* worried and confused  




gunflame said:


> My friend received this letter. Does anyone know anything about it? I got my PR last year, but my friend is applying to the 190.
> +++++++++++++++++
> *Dear XXX
> 
> I confirm that you have met all the requirements for the visa. However, I am unable to grant your visa at the moment due to a temporary hold on 190 STN (Skilled-Nominated) visa grants. This means, there are currently no visas available in this category. If further visas become available, we will re- commence granting , but I am unable to advise whether this will be possible before the end of this financial year (July 2014-June 2015).
> 
> Please refer to information below which we are sending to affected applicants.
> Should the visa situation change in the meantime, you will be advised.
> --------------------
> I refer to your application for a 190 subclass visa.
> I have assessed your application and am pleased to advise that you have met the requirements for the visa.
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2013-14 programme year, which ends on 30 June 2014. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in this matter.*
> +++++++++++++++++


----------



## Tejil

Hi ,

can anyone tell how do we know the first entry date after the grant has been received?

How is it normally calculated/assumed?


----------



## Tejil

Also another quick question , while uploading documents do all of them need to be certified true copies through a notary??pl answer


----------



## gsena33

Tejil said:


> Also another quick question , while uploading documents do all of them need to be certified true copies through a notary??pl answer


You can use either *certified copy *or *Color Scan copy*


----------



## nicemathan

The IED / FED will be mentioned in GRANT letter.



Tejil said:


> Hi ,
> 
> can anyone tell how do we know the first entry date after the grant has been received?
> 
> How is it normally calculated/assumed?


----------



## Tejil

gsena33 said:


> You can use either *certified copy *or *Color Scan copy*


thanks gsena

any link that you can share just to be doubly sure...


----------



## Tejil

nicemathan said:


> The IED / FED will be mentioned in GRANT letter.


agree nicemathan

but typically what date is it?? i mean one year from your grant date..?? how does it work?


----------



## gsena33

Tejil said:


> thanks gsena
> 
> any link that you can share just to be doubly sure...


Please refer below link.

Preparing your application

Several friends of mine have uploaded Colored scan of originals and there was no any issue. They got grant. You may see here, many forum members also did the same.


----------



## LassieJr

Hi all, I submitted EOI on 25 March 2015. My total point is 55+5. Here's the breakdown of points:

Age is 23, IELTS is 7 overall, I hold Bachelor degree of Professional Accounting from Macquarie University and I also scored 5 additional points from Australian study requirements. So it's 55 so far + 5 if I get nominated.

I'm just wondering how long will it approximately take until State contacts me based on my points? My 485 visa is expiring at the end of June and it's April now so I start to freak out a little bit. Any information relating this case will be appreciated. Good luck everyone


----------



## sandeepr

Tejil said:


> agree nicemathan
> 
> but typically what date is it?? i mean one year from your grant date..?? how does it work?


Hey Tejil,

With my knowledge from reading previous posts in this forum, I read the IED will be as per the PCC date which you have submitted. For eg. If your PCC is given on 1st April 2015 it is valid till March 31st 2016. If your visa is granted in between these dates the IED will be 31st March 2016.

I am not 100% sure this is the logic but I have been following this forum from past one+ year so just shared the info.


----------



## nicemathan

Whatever Sandeep stated above holds good.

IED/FED depends on your PCC/Medicals whichever is earlier.

i.e one year from the date from PCC/Medicals whichever is earlier NOT one year from the GRANT date.



Tejil said:


> agree nicemathan
> 
> but typically what date is it?? i mean one year from your grant date..?? how does it work?


----------



## nicemathan

If you are already in Australia and applying for PR. In the meantime if your 485 VISA is expiring I guess there is a bridging VISA which will enable you to stay in Australia till your new VISA is approved.

Not sure of how to get this bridging VISA.

Probably someone else might be able to shed more light on this.

This is just an initial post to cool down your nerves. 



LassieJr said:


> Hi all, I submitted EOI on 25 March 2015. My total point is 55+5. Here's the breakdown of points:
> 
> Age is 23, IELTS is 7 overall, I hold Bachelor degree of Professional Accounting from Macquarie University and I also scored 5 additional points from Australian study requirements. So it's 55 so far + 5 if I get nominated.
> 
> I'm just wondering how long will it approximately take until State contacts me based on my points? My 485 visa is expiring at the end of June and it's April now so I start to freak out a little bit. Any information relating this case will be appreciated. Good luck everyone


----------



## BretSavage

Yukishih said:


> That in all things GOD may be glorified!
> 
> Visa 190 grant today after the delay message yesterday! Huge surprise from up above!
> 
> Thank you everyone!


Congrtz Yukishih & all the best..


----------



## LassieJr

Isn't it that a bridging visa can only be obtained when application for 190 has been submitted? Meaning when I already nominated by the state and invited to apply 190. But what about before I get nomination? While waiting to get nomination, what kind of visa can I apply for if my 485 is expiring soon?

I understand that based on state nomination website, there's no specific time frame of waiting period so here goes my wait. Thanks for your help


----------



## Yukishih

Thank you Rednam and Bretsavage! 

I lodged on 01 January.


----------



## manU22

sanj#sanju said:


> hello manu i took ur advise seriously and went on ANZSCO SEARCH WEBSITE CODE :323112.."AIRCRAFT MAINTENANCE ENGINEER - MECHANICAL".it shows on website that General Skilled Visa 189 is not ELIGIBLE......ONLY 190 & 489 are eligible...so???
> if i go for 190&489 in both cases i need state nomination...so my earlier question to u again about individual net assets required to show is Aus$35000...can i show my parents property?? if yes how??..afidavit or something??
> Kindly advise??


Im sorry mate I dont have an answer at the moment but Im researching and will post once I get something concrete. Dont want to misguide. 

BUT YOU PLEASE DO SUBMIT AN EOI FOR 190 AND SELECT THE STATES WHICH HAVE THIS CODE OPEN FOR SS.

What I know at the moment is each state have specific documentation requirements and the guideline would provide enough information to what can be provided to justify each requirement for processing 190 visa.


----------



## manU22

manU22 said:


> Im sorry mate I dont have an answer at the moment but Im researching and will post once I get something concrete. Dont want to misguide.
> 
> BUT YOU PLEASE DO SUBMIT AN EOI FOR 190 AND SELECT THE STATES WHICH HAVE THIS CODE OPEN FOR SS.
> 
> What I know at the moment is each state have specific documentation requirements and the guideline would provide enough information to what can be provided to justify each requirement for processing 190 visa.


Hello, you might be knowing of this thread for SS. Might help

State Sponsorship


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan

*hi RAVI*



Raviinc said:


> Hi Siva
> Correct analysis. I don't mean to scare the IT guys but OZ has never been a great place for IT. The reports what I am getting is that most of the migrants have actually switched over to different occupations but then luck and opportunity also plays a great role. Though it's not related to this thread I want to know how's the job opportunity with regard to government jobs like do they have competitive exams or what's the process.
> Thanks


hi RAVI

Which part of AUS you are based out of ?
Do you work in an IT job ?


----------



## manU22

FIFA_World_Cup_fan said:


> hi RAVI
> 
> Which part of AUS you are based out of ?
> Do you work in an IT job ?


Dear FIFA, I have sent a primate msg to you. Please have a look.


----------



## homeme

sanj#sanju said:


> hello manu i took ur advise seriously and went on ANZSCO SEARCH WEBSITE CODE :323112.."AIRCRAFT MAINTENANCE ENGINEER - MECHANICAL".it shows on website that General Skilled Visa 189 is not ELIGIBLE......ONLY 190 & 489 are eligible...so???
> if i go for 190&489 in both cases i need state nomination...so my earlier question to u again about individual net assets required to show is Aus$35000...can i show my parents property?? if yes how??..afidavit or something??
> Kindly advise??


No you can't, property should only be in the name of the primary applicant or secondary applicants (wife or child) in the state nomination application where you only mention that secondary applicants are perspective applicants in your visa application and will accompany you on successful grant to the arrive there. Most states doesn't require evidence of it only CA financial report is sufficient, but you never know if they ask for it then you must produce it dated earlier to the application date. Evidence would be bank statements, fixed deposits, car insurance declaring value, property evaluations, gold evaluations etc.

Any further queries are welcome.


----------



## mahbub717

Hello,
I have no offer letters or pay slips or any other documents except my experience certificates for my previous jobs( two). So what is suggested to submit with my visa application for these two jobs?


----------



## manU22

mahbub717 said:


> Hello,
> I have  no offer letters or pay slips or any other documents except my experience certificates for my previous jobs( two). So what is suggested to submit with my visa application for these two jobs?


Bank Statement for that period showing the salary was coming to this account?


----------



## mahbub717

manU22 said:


> Bank Statement for that period showing the salary was coming to this account?


I am afraid. I was working there 5 and 7 years ago. These were salary accounts. And are already closed.

Will It be enough If I collect a letter from them like following.


This is to certify that Mr X was an employee from ..... to .........

His salary breakdown was following

From : June 2007- june 2008
Job Title: Software engineer
Basic salary : 60,000
House Rent: 15000
Transport allowance: 1500


From : June 2008- june 2009
Job Title: Senior Software engineer
Basic salary : 80,000
House Rent: 25000
Transport allowance: 1500


HR
XYZ Company.


----------



## manU22

mahbub717 said:


> I am afraid. I was working there 5 and 7 years ago. These were salary accounts. And are already closed.
> 
> Will It be enough If I collect a letter from them like following.
> 
> 
> This is to certify that Mr X was an employee from ..... to .........
> 
> His salary breakdown was following
> 
> From : June 2007- june 2008
> Job Title: Software engineer
> Basic salary : 60,000
> House Rent: 15000
> Transport allowance: 1500
> 
> 
> From : June 2008- june 2009
> Job Title: Senior Software engineer
> Basic salary : 80,000
> House Rent: 25000
> Transport allowance: 1500
> 
> 
> HR
> XYZ Company.




Check with your bank if they can get the statement from the accounts which are closed. Just give it a try at the branch if you have not yet. 

I dont know if the letter would work but we can give it a try, who knows CO might be happy.


----------



## Realhuman

mahbub717 said:


> I am afraid. I was working there 5 and 7 years ago. These were salary accounts. And are already closed.
> 
> Will It be enough If I collect a letter from them like following.
> 
> 
> This is to certify that Mr X was an employee from ..... to .........
> 
> His salary breakdown was following
> 
> From : June 2007- june 2008
> Job Title: Software engineer
> Basic salary : 60,000
> House Rent: 15000
> Transport allowance: 1500
> 
> 
> From : June 2008- june 2009
> Job Title: Senior Software engineer
> Basic salary : 80,000
> House Rent: 25000
> Transport allowance: 1500
> 
> 
> HR
> XYZ Company.


Hi, 
I dont want to discourage you, but HR letter as per above will NOT work at all. 

They required any third party documents like Bank statement/passbook, Form 16 or Tax Documents (ITR etc) to support your employment claim. Without any one of this document they will simply NOT count your employment claims for that duration. 

It may be possible your salary that time was under threshold limit so you were not filing Tax but than you should have Bank Statement (They dont consider if you were receiving salary via cheque or in cash) or Form 16. 

So without wasting much time here either collect Form 16 from your previous employers or contact those banks where your salary was getting deposit. There is NO alternate. 

This is my personal experience and we have fallen short by 5 points due to UN-availability of Bank statement/Form 16 and Tax document. So we have improved our English score. 

I know above is not encouraging but its truth. In case of any query, PM me.


----------



## spikersandhu

_Got a mail from adelaide.gsm.team2....... They have requested some documents.....would mail them in a week or so...... Its only been 43 days.....not bad when people are getting delay mails.......!:israel::rofl::lalala::santa:_


----------



## Appi

Hello 

Can anyone tell, do we have the right to check our immi account by ourselves if we are applying through an agent ? I mean is the agent obliged to provide the applicant with the username and password details for self login ?? 

(Why I am asking is bcoz as per agent, he seems to go through procedure that only after appointment of CO, he will ask me to go for medical and PCC whereas I want to keep all docs ready in order to reduce the Visa grant time... So I need access to get the details for applying PCC and Medical through my immi account) 
Need advice from seniors...

Thanks


----------



## gsena33

spikersandhu said:


> _Got a mail from adelaide.gsm.team2....... They have requested some documents.....would mail them in a week or so...... Its only been 43 days.....not bad when people are getting delay mails.......!:israel::rofl::lalala::santa:_


Hi spikersandhu,

Which documents CO did requsest from you ?


----------



## gurumurthal

Appi said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone tell, do we have the right to check our immi account by ourselves if we are applying through an agent ? I mean is the agent obliged to provide the applicant with the username and password details for self login ??
> 
> (Why I am asking is bcoz as per agent, he seems to go through procedure that only after appointment of CO, he will ask me to go for medical and PCC whereas I want to keep all docs ready in order to reduce the Visa grant time... So I need access to get the details for applying PCC and Medical through my immi account)
> Need advice from seniors...
> 
> Thanks


Hello,
Just make your account in Immiaccount and import your application using the TRN number. Your agent will not get to know about this.


----------



## bdapplicant

You have the right to see your status only.



Appi said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone tell, do we have the right to check our immi account by ourselves if we are applying through an agent ? I mean is the agent obliged to provide the applicant with the username and password details for self login ??
> 
> (Why I am asking is bcoz as per agent, he seems to go through procedure that only after appointment of CO, he will ask me to go for medical and PCC whereas I want to keep all docs ready in order to reduce the Visa grant time... So I need access to get the details for applying PCC and Medical through my immi account)
> Need advice from seniors...
> 
> Thanks


----------



## NMCHD

Appi said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone tell, do we have the right to check our immi account by ourselves if we are applying through an agent ? I mean is the agent obliged to provide the applicant with the username and password details for self login ??
> 
> (Why I am asking is bcoz as per agent, he seems to go through procedure that only after appointment of CO, he will ask me to go for medical and PCC whereas I want to keep all docs ready in order to reduce the Visa grant time... So I need access to get the details for applying PCC and Medical through my immi account)
> Need advice from seniors...
> 
> Thanks


U can apply PCC without requiring details from your immiaccount ( this info is valid for an Indian PCC, since I am not aware of other locations).


----------



## piyush1132003

bdapplicant said:


> You have the right to see your status only.


Can we upload documents too by ourselves ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## nicemathan

I am not sure of this condition, Lassie Junior.

Probably moderators might be able to guide you further.



LassieJr said:


> Isn't it that a bridging visa can only be obtained when application for 190 has been submitted? Meaning when I already nominated by the state and invited to apply 190. But what about before I get nomination? While waiting to get nomination, what kind of visa can I apply for if my 485 is expiring soon?
> 
> I understand that based on state nomination website, there's no specific time frame of waiting period so here goes my wait. Thanks for your help


----------



## nicemathan

May I know what stage are you in, in your VISA process, please.



piyush1132003 said:


> Can we upload documents too by ourselves ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Appi

gurumurthal said:


> Hello,
> Just make your account in Immiaccount and import your application using the TRN number. Your agent will not get to know about this.


Do you mean we can have a duplicate account ?? Or when I import the details into new account, the prev is discarded or something ??


----------



## Appi

bdapplicant said:


> You have the right to see your status only.


Yes, we can know details of our application only. But what I am asking is that when we apply through agent, is he obliged to give us the username and password to login into our immi account or he can only work on it??


----------



## Bunnie

prasadg said:


> dear,
> 
> I have applied as an external auditor and got the grant. ITs like this. You will have to take time and study this thing.
> 
> First of all select the body for your qualification assessment. I think it is not VETASSESS. For external/Internal auditors and Accountants you should apply CPA,IPA, or Chartered Institute of Australia.
> 
> 1. So find out the Assessing authority first. Then go to their website and find out what they need to do the assessment.
> 2. Then you will have to wait for the assessment reply.
> Assessment result. : Unlike other assessment authorities like IPA for external and internal auditors they assess qualification and Experience separately. Based on that you and go to next step.
> 3. Then you will have to calculate and if you have more 60 marks then you have to apply for the EOI through website.
> 4 Then they will send you and invitation to apply. In this point you will have to select 189 and 190 both if you want to get the state sponsorship for 190. But in my case i received only from Queensland and they asked me to show some funds. so i applied for 189 after taking to guys in this forum.
> 
> 5. After you receive the Invitation they you ahve to pay and upload all teh relevant documents.
> 
> That is the process. But if you need help in the assessment i can help you.


Helloo
i have filled the application on Vetasses and reached the last step to pay the fees but i would like to confirm if i can choose the electronic option instead of the postage one, does it mean i will receive everything electronically or there any need to receive hard copies?

and do i need to register for the advisory service? or do anything else on the website other than the main application?


----------



## nicemathan

You just need to create an Immi Account and use the TRF number to import your application to this newly created Immi account.

It is just like creating an mirror of your application. But dont edit anything in the application. Open, view and close.

I hope this is clear ?



Appi said:


> Do you mean we can have a duplicate account ?? Or when I import the details into new account, the prev is discarded or something ??


----------



## Appi

NMCHD said:


> U can apply PCC without requiring details from your immiaccount ( this info is valid for an Indian PCC, since I am not aware of other locations).


And what about medical ?? Do we require no reference for PCC or Medical ??


----------



## Appi

nicemathan said:


> You just need to create an Immi Account and use the TRF number to import your application to this newly created Immi account.
> 
> It is just like creating an mirror of your application. But dont edit anything in the application. Open, view and close.
> 
> I hope this is clear ?


Thanks Nicemathan... 
So I just need to ask for TRN number from the agent and can prepare a mirror account by importing details in a new immi account??


----------



## superqiulin

I am beginning to think that the delay thing applies to Visa 189 as well. The pass two days there has been no record of grant. April is quiet so far. Please someone tell me I am wrong.


----------



## spikersandhu

*VAC2 payment GSena !*


gsena33 said:


> Hi spikersandhu,
> 
> Which documents CO did requsest from you ?


----------



## nonee17

Guys,

Is it recommended to upload passport and birth certificate to "birth or age, evidence of" ???

As i have both, total limit is 60 documents so unnecessary documents will not help ???


----------



## spikersandhu

Evidence of Birth is Birth Certificate.... If you don't have it.... upload class 10th certificate instead..... some people have done so and they were accepted....Don't upload same document as passport because it would be a waste of the limited space !


nonee17 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it recommended to upload passport and birth certificate to "birth or age, evidence of" ???
> 
> As i have both, total limit is 60 documents so unnecessary documents will not help ???


----------



## ibfij

nonee17 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it recommended to upload passport and birth certificate to "birth or age, evidence of" ???
> 
> As i have both, total limit is 60 documents so unnecessary documents will not help ???


60 documents is a big count, you can upload birth certificate for Evidence of birth or age and passport for evidence of travel document


----------



## nicemathan

Yes your are rite. Its either call TRF / Application reference number. 

Its a 10 digit alphanumeric 



Appi said:


> Thanks Nicemathan...
> So I just need to ask for TRN number from the agent and can prepare a mirror account by importing details in a new immi account??


----------



## nonee17

ibfij said:


> 60 documents is a big count, you can upload birth certificate for Evidence of birth or age and passport for evidence of travel document


Thanks for the clarification, i have already uploaded my passport under travel document, and will do the birth certificate under birth or age, evidence of section.


----------



## nicemathan

Thats a worrying pattern. 

*Hopefully* 189's wait will not be extended further.




superqiulin said:


> I am beginning to think that the delay thing applies to Visa 189 as well. The pass two days there has been no record of grant. April is quiet so far. Please someone tell me I am wrong.


----------



## nonee17

Guys,

I have not worked nor study in Australia so below recommended documents are not valid means i dont need to upload anything, please confirm

Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of


----------



## spikersandhu

*Obviously, you don't need to upload anything !*


nonee17 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have not worked nor study in Australia so below recommended documents are not valid means i dont need to upload anything, please confirm
> 
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of


----------



## nicemathan

Correct you dont need to upload evidence for these.

Pls do update your signature with your timelines.



nonee17 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have not worked nor study in Australia so below recommended documents are not valid means i dont need to upload anything, please confirm
> 
> Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of
> Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of


----------



## nonee17

nicemathan said:


> Correct you dont need to upload evidence for these.
> 
> Pls do update your signature with your timelines.


Below are my timeline very similar to you nicemathan, I will try to put them in my signature as I don't know how to :confused2:

263111 ACS submitted on 19th Feb'14; Positive on 14th April'14; After donating a heavy amount to IELTS charity CHI(ea)T Fund cleared via PTE-A L76; S81; R74; W67. EOI : submitted 65 points - 10th March'15 : Invited : 13th Mar'15;Finally lodged application 2nd April'15. Upload Documents: 3rd April 2015, PCC: in-progress medicals:


----------



## spikersandhu

_Please click User CP button at the top left side and it will lead you to your profile page and then on left side you will see Edit Signature.click it and write down these dates.....!_


nonee17 said:


> Below are my timeline very similar to you nicemathan, I will try to put them in my signature as I don't know how to :confused2:
> 
> 263111 ACS submitted on 19th Feb'14; Positive on 14th April'14; After donating a heavy amount to IELTS charity CHI(ea)T Fund cleared via PTE-A L76; S81; R74; W67. EOI : submitted 65 points - 10th March'15 : Invited : 13th Mar'15;Finally lodged application 2nd April'15. Upload Documents: 3rd April 2015, PCC: in-progress medicals:


----------



## nonee17

spikersandhu said:


> _Please click User CP button at the top left side and it will lead you to your profile page and then on left side you will see Edit Signature.click it and write down these dates.....!_


Thanks Spiker, how does it look now ?


----------



## Bunnie

Hi,

I'm trying to create an immiaccount but when i clicked on new application, there is no option to choose subclass 190 there are only different subclasses.
what should i do?


----------



## Appi

nicemathan said:


> Yes your are rite. Its either call TRF / Application reference number.
> 
> Its a 10 digit alphanumeric


Thanks Nicemathan  !!


----------



## gsena33

spikersandhu said:


> *VAC2 payment GSena !*


Dear spikersandhu,

Thanks for the info.


----------



## prasadg

Bunnie said:


> Helloo
> i have filled the application on Vetasses and reached the last step to pay the fees but i would like to confirm if i can choose the electronic option instead of the postage one, does it mean i will receive everything electronically or there any need to receive hard copies?
> 
> and do i need to register for the advisory service? or do anything else on the website other than the main application?


Dear I have not done thro VETASSES. It different intitution to another. Any one in this forum will guide you.

We got hard copies and when we apply visa we had to scan adn upload those.

BUT for partner did it thru ACS. They do not have hard copis instead they have only email. We have to provide that e-mail attahcment. It is a wich of the institution that you assess the qualification.

YEs do register for the advisory service. But keep in touch with the fourm. The advisory serice for VTASSESS is slow since it assesses large number of qualification types.


----------



## JonDoe

*How long does passport change details reflect in*

Hi,
Has anyone changed their passport details post grant. How long does it take for the changes to reflect in VEVO?


----------



## mandy2137

Ceilings for 2613 are going to be finished, can the increase them till July as it is being over very early I guess?


----------



## Bunnie

prasadg said:


> Dear I have not done thro VETASSES. It different intitution to another. Any one in this forum will guide you.
> 
> We got hard copies and when we apply visa we had to scan adn upload those.
> 
> BUT for partner did it thru ACS. They do not have hard copis instead they have only email. We have to provide that e-mail attahcment. It is a wich of the institution that you assess the qualification.
> 
> YEs do register for the advisory service. But keep in touch with the fourm. The advisory serice for VTASSESS is slow since it assesses large number of qualification types.


thanks alot i will create an account for the advisory service
i still need help with my inquiry above about Vetassess please guys


----------



## nightowl

Hi Everybody,

Just wanted to bounce off a couple of queries around 189/190 and know what you folks think about these. If anybody has any inputs or references to information online, kindly provide the source.

a. For State-sponsorship, is it required to find employment within the state? As is the trend with most startups and IT companies today, people do work remote, while the company itself is in a different location. Is such an arrangement allowed/OK with state sponsorship?

b. Does 189/190 allow self-employment? That is to be working as a freelancer? 

c. If the answer to (a) is yes, does it have any impact on long term settlement?

Again, if there are any references to these, please provide the source.

Thanks a lot,
SS


----------



## twid

Hi,
I have doubt for docs need for subclass 189. If I have form 16 from employer, still do I need to submit bank statement?

Thanks


----------



## nicemathan

Usually Indian applicants submit the following for employment evidence 

*
Offer letter
Relieving letter (Not needed if you still with the organisation)
Experience / Reference letter
Form16
IT returns
Bank Statements
*
Apart from that few others also submit the following:

*
Provident Fund statement
Appraisal letter
Renegotiation / Award / Performance rating letters
*
Anything and everything proofing the employment is going make your case strong.

Now its your call to upload than waiting for CO asking for any of the above.

I hope it helps.



twid said:


> Hi,
> I have doubt for docs need for subclass 189. If I have form 16 from employer, still do I need to submit bank statement?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## kishoreshet

nightowl said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Just wanted to bounce off a couple of queries around 189/190 and know what you folks think about these. If anybody has any inputs or references to information online, kindly provide the source.
> 
> a. For State-sponsorship, is it required to find employment within the state? As is the trend with most startups and IT companies today, people do work remote, while the company itself is in a different location. Is such an arrangement allowed/OK with state sponsorship?
> 
> b. Does 189/190 allow self-employment? That is to be working as a freelancer?
> 
> c. If the answer to (a) is yes, does it have any impact on long term settlement?
> 
> Again, if there are any references to these, please provide the source.
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> SS


Thanks


----------



## Tejil

nicemathan said:


> Usually Indian applicants submit the following for employment evidence
> 
> *
> Offer letter
> Relieving letter (Not needed if you still with the organisation)
> Experience / Reference letter
> Form16
> IT returns
> Bank Statements
> *
> Apart from that few others also submit the following:
> 
> *
> Provident Fund statement
> Appraisal letter
> Renegotiation / Award / Performance rating letters
> *
> Anything and everything proofing the employment is going make your case strong.
> 
> Now its your call to upload than waiting for CO asking for any of the above.
> 
> I hope it helps.


Dear Nicemathan

do we need to upload any pay slips??

if yes for many years?? if one has say 11 years of experience


----------



## Tejil

do we need to upload any pay slips??

if yes for many years?? if one has say 11 years of experience?

because it says one individual can upload upto 60 docs only..


pl guide


----------



## piyush1132003

nicemathan said:


> May I know what stage are you in, in your VISA process, please.


Visa fee paid and applied on 3rd mar.

Can someone suggest that we can upload docs by ourselves or not as agent is too lazy to submit :-( 
? 
Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## nicemathan

Yeah forgot about Payslips.

If there are number of years better to upload one per quarter and continuous last 6 months for all the years accepted as relevant.

Thats what I did.



Tejil said:


> Dear Nicemathan
> 
> do we need to upload any pay slips??
> 
> if yes for many years?? if one has say 11 years of experience
> 
> Usually Indian applicants submit the following for employment evidence
> 
> Offer letter
> Relieving letter (Not needed if you still with the organisation)
> Experience / Reference letter
> Form16
> IT returns
> Bank Statements
> 
> 
> Apart from that few others also submit the following:
> 
> Provident Fund statement
> Appraisal letter
> Renegotiation / Award / Performance rating letters
> 
> 
> Anything and everything proofing the employment is going make your case strong.
> 
> Now its your call to upload than waiting for CO asking for any of the above.
> 
> I hope it helps.


----------



## nicemathan

If you are going via agent then I would suggest leave the upload to them but view the application by importing it to check whether all the documents provided by you are uploaded or not.

It will be great if you could update the signature   



piyush1132003 said:


> Visa fee paid and applied on 3rd mar.
> 
> Can someone suggest that we can upload docs by ourselves or not as agent is too lazy to submit :-(
> ?
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## JonDoe

Tejil said:


> do we need to upload any pay slips??
> 
> if yes for many years?? if one has say 11 years of experience?
> 
> because it says one individual can upload upto 60 docs only..
> 
> 
> pl guide


60 docs is 60 files. You can club pay slips into one PDF. In case One PDF is bigger then 5MB the single file size limit, you can have 2 PDF's.
You can put 2 Payslips per year. Altough One in the begining of each of the years should suffice, maybe for the last 1-2 years you can upload one per quarter to induicate continuous employment. BTW, as you can max claim 8 years experience for points, only the last 8 years proof upload would suffice.


----------



## twid

*Hi*



nicemathan said:


> Usually Indian applicants submit the following for employment evidence
> 
> *
> Offer letter
> Relieving letter (Not needed if you still with the organisation)
> Experience / Reference letter
> Form16
> IT returns
> Bank Statements
> *
> Apart from that few others also submit the following:
> 
> *
> Provident Fund statement
> Appraisal letter
> Renegotiation / Award / Performance rating letters
> *
> Anything and everything proofing the employment is going make your case strong.
> 
> Now its your call to upload than waiting for CO asking for any of the above.
> 
> I hope it helps.


Thanks for your detailed response. I don't have bank statement, does it may have negative effect?


----------



## twid

Which IT return doc do we need to submit? Is it *form 26as*?


----------



## piyush1132003

nicemathan said:


> If you are going via agent then I would suggest leave the upload to them but view the application by importing it to check whether all the documents provided by you are uploaded or not.
> 
> It will be great if you could update the signature


Yeah, I left everything on him and he has not uploaded almost 10 imp documents which i sent him recently.

I have imported app already thats why i know he has not submitted....

So, we are not allowed?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## batcoder0619

Lodged visa application today :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

I have uploaded color scan copies of my documents. I hope there is no issue regarding this. Do I still need to upload certified copies?


----------



## JonDoe

twid said:


> Which IT return doc do we need to submit? Is it *form 26as*?


It is not mandatory to submit tax return docs. The CO required a few proofs in addition to your company releiving/reference letter, to be convinced of your claim of experience.
People use the folllowing
1) Company income tax cut form(Form 16 in India)
2) Tax filing form with acknowledgement from Income tax department(In India the saral form with IT returns acknowledgement which is submitted around may-June every year)
3) Pay slips
4) Bank statements indicating salary deposits
5) Any increment letters, showing continued employment and designation changes
6) Any document indicating employment

Ideally all the above submitted should not require any further clarification from the CO. In case you submit lesser also it could be fine. I would suggest submit atleast 2 -3 of the above.


----------



## NMCHD

batcoder0619 said:


> Lodged visa application today :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> I have uploaded color scan copies of my documents. I hope there is no issue regarding this. Do I still need to upload certified copies?


Color scans will be perfectly fine.

All the best


----------



## NMCHD

twid said:


> Thanks for your detailed response. I don't have bank statement, does it may have negative effect?





twid said:


> Which IT return doc do we need to submit? Is it form 26as?


Bank statement is not mandatory. For tax documents u may use form 16 and form 26as. These would be definitely available if ur employer has deducted tax from ur salary.


----------



## nicemathan

Either color scan or certified photocopies.



batcoder0619 said:


> Lodged visa application today :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> I have uploaded color scan copies of my documents. I hope there is no issue regarding this. Do I still need to upload certified copies?


----------



## Manjyot

Hello Friends,

I received my invitation yesterday. However i came to knw that after this one more invitation will be sent. So not sure what documents are required now and during later invitation.

Points i have claimed are as follows along with the documents I have.

1. Age - 30 points ( will submit birth certificate and passport copy)
2. Education - 15 points (Positive assessment report by ACS)
3. Experience - 5 points (Positive assessment report by ACS)
4. English - 10 points (PTE report)
5. NSW state sponsorship - 5 points (Email received)

Total 65 points

I am also including my wife in my application, so additional documents for her would be

Additional documents:
1. Marriage certificate - ( will complete 12 months on April 20th, but last date to submit documents in first invitation is April 16th. Hope this will not be an issue)

2. English - IELTS Test Report with over 6 bands in each section.

Other documents for both of us:
1. PCC - Not sure if this has to be sent now or with second invitation
2. Medicals - same confusion, when to submit it.

If someone can guide me on the next steps then that will be helpful.

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## spikersandhu

*You are going for 190 GSM... You must have got State Approval..... Next is Invitation through skill select...... There is only one invitation based on 1 EOI..... Next is the visa lodgement...... Make an Immiaccount and lodge your 190 visa dear.......You are clear to go Mr.Singh !*


Manjyot said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I received my invitation yesterday. However i came to knw that after this one more invitation will be sent. So not sure what documents are required now and during later invitation.
> 
> Points i have claimed are as follows along with the documents I have.
> 
> 1. Age - 30 points ( will submit birth certificate and passport copy)
> 2. Education - 15 points (Positive assessment report by ACS)
> 3. Experience - 5 points (Positive assessment report by ACS)
> 4. English - 10 points (PTE report)
> 5. NSW state sponsorship - 5 points (Email received)
> 
> Total 65 points
> 
> I am also including my wife in my application, so additional documents for her would be
> 
> Additional documents:
> 1. Marriage certificate - ( will complete 12 months on April 20th, but last date to submit documents in first invitation is April 16th. Hope this will not be an issue)
> 
> 2. English - IELTS Test Report with over 6 bands in each section.
> 
> Other documents for both of us:
> 1. PCC - Not sure if this has to be sent now or with second invitation
> 2. Medicals - same confusion, when to submit it.
> 
> If someone can guide me on the next steps then that will be helpful.
> 
> Regards,
> Manjyot Singh


----------



## sanj#sanju

Manjyot said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I received my invitation yesterday. However i came to knw that after this one more invitation will be sent. So not sure what documents are required now and during later invitation.
> 
> Points i have claimed are as follows along with the documents I have.
> 
> 1. Age - 30 points ( will submit birth certificate and passport copy)
> 2. Education - 15 points (Positive assessment report by ACS)
> 3. Experience - 5 points (Positive assessment report by ACS)
> 4. English - 10 points (PTE report)
> 5. NSW state sponsorship - 5 points (Email received)
> 
> Total 65 points
> 
> I am also including my wife in my application, so additional documents for her would be
> 
> Additional documents:
> 1. Marriage certificate - ( will complete 12 months on April 20th, but last date to submit documents in first invitation is April 16th. Hope this will not be an issue)
> 
> 2. English - IELTS Test Report with over 6 bands in each section.
> 
> Other documents for both of us:
> 1. PCC - Not sure if this has to be sent now or with second invitation
> 2. Medicals - same confusion, when to submit it.
> 
> If someone can guide me on the next steps then that will be helpful.
> 
> Regards,
> Manjyot Singh


First, well done...wish good luck to you...Can you guide me through state nomination process ..I will be looking state nomination from NT...I am confused about showing individual net assets of $35000 in state nomination application ..can my parents sponser me their property on indian style affidavit to cover $35000...if dont mind how did you do it??..


----------



## Manjyot

sanj#sanju said:


> First, well done...wish good luck to you...Can you guide me through state nomination process ..I will be looking state nomination from NT...I am confused about showing individual net assets of $35000 in state nomination application ..can my parents sponser me their property on indian style affidavit to cover $35000...if dont mind how did you do it??..


Hello Sanju,

Not sure on this. I dont see anywhere that we will have show some assets.


----------



## batcoder0619

NMCHD said:


> Color scans will be perfectly fine.
> 
> All the best


Thanks NMCHD. 

I have not uploaded any employment documents as I did not claim any points for work experience. Do you think this is OK or should I upload just to be on the safe side?


----------



## tahanpaa

No co today for my application.


----------



## Manjyot

spikersandhu said:


> You are going for 190 GSM... You must have got State Approval..... Next is Invitation through skill select...... There is only one invitation based on 1 EOI..... Next is the visa lodgement...... Make an Immiaccount and lodge your 190 visa dear.......You are clear to go Mr.Singh !


Thank you Sandhu saab..

Also can you please confirm what documents are required now and during next invitation through skillset. As only things which are pending my side is PCC and medicals. Are they requird now or can be submitted later. 

Also are there any funds that I need to show.

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## gurumurthal

Today is a holiday and 6th is also a holiday in Australia. So now the grants will start flowing from 7th April onwards.


----------



## Realhuman

gurumurthal said:


> Today is a holiday and 6th is also a holiday in Australia. So now the grants will start flowing from 7th April onwards.


Hi,
You have applied on 12th Feb or 13th Feb ?


----------



## Perham86

thanks to all!


----------



## Perham86

thank you for your advice!


----------



## Perham86

you guys did great help!


----------



## owais.gohar

Dear fellows,

I would like to share the news of my visa grant with all the group members.I am really sorry that i am a but late.i got the GRANT email yeaterday @ 9:46 am.

Initial entry date is 15-Oct-2015.


----------



## venkasanka

owais.gohar said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> I would like to share the news of my visa grant with all the group members.I am really sorry that i am a but late.i got the GRANT email yeaterday @ 9:46 am.
> 
> Initial entry date is 15-Oct-2015.



Congrats bro


----------



## venkasanka

I have a question regarding spouse functional English proof. 

My wife has obtained Letter of Completion from her college, however the letter was not provided in college letterhead but it was signed and stamped by the college dean. 

Will this letter be accepted or is it mandatory to get the letter in college letterhead ? 

Seniors pls advise.....


----------



## NMCHD

batcoder0619 said:


> Thanks NMCHD.
> 
> I have not uploaded any employment documents as I did not claim any points for work experience. Do you think this is OK or should I upload just to be on the safe side?


You should be ok if you are not claiming any points for employment. However, u may consider uploading ur current employment docs like Offer letter, salary increment letter, salary slips under proof of current employment. This in my opinion makes ur case stronger, though it's not at all mandatory.

Cheers..


----------



## NMCHD

owais.gohar said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> I would like to share the news of my visa grant with all the group members.I am really sorry that i am a but late.i got the GRANT email yeaterday @ 9:46 am.
> 
> Initial entry date is 15-Oct-2015.


Many congrats mate..


----------



## NMCHD

venkasanka said:


> I have a question regarding spouse functional English proof.
> 
> My wife has obtained Letter of Completion from her college, however the letter was not provided in college letterhead but it was signed and stamped by the college dean.
> 
> Will this letter be accepted or is it mandatory to get the letter in college letterhead ?
> 
> Seniors pls advise.....


Should be on the letter head, and must state the name, duration of degree, along with the fact that medium of instruction was English.


----------



## NMCHD

gurumurthal said:


> Today is a holiday and 6th is also a holiday in Australia. So now the grants will start flowing from 7th April onwards.





Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> You have applied on 12th Feb or 13th Feb ?


Next week belongs to u guys.

Cheers!!


----------



## venkasanka

NMCHD said:


> Should be on the letter head, and must state the name, duration of degree, along with the fact that medium of instruction was English.



Thanks for your reply. 

All these information are mentioned in the letter, signed and stamped but its not on the letterhead. Will this not be accepted ?


----------



## NMCHD

venkasanka said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> All these information are mentioned in the letter, signed and stamped but its not on the letterhead. Will this not be accepted ?


Not sure, however u may go ahead with it. In case the CO is not satisfied, he will ask for it. Does it carry the college stamp, or the individual name stamp of the Dean??


----------



## venkasanka

NMCHD said:


> Not sure, however u may go ahead with it. In case the CO is not satisfied, he will ask for it. Does it carry the college stamp, or the individual name stamp of the Dean??



It has the college stamp with the dean name and designation.


----------



## NMCHD

venkasanka said:


> It has the college stamp with the dean name and designation.


I guess it should work. But not sure, others please advice.


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

Hi All, 

I need to know how many days its gonna take for the Visa Grant 

Visa Applied : 3rd March 2015
Medical : 25th March 2015
Doucments uploaded : 27th March 2015
UK PCC : 30th March 2015

Grant : ???

Is there anyone who have applied during March 2015 for Software Engineer 261313 

Eagerly Waiting. TIA


----------



## ibfij

owais.gohar said:


> Dear fellows,
> 
> I would like to share the news of my visa grant with all the group members.I am really sorry that i am a but late.i got the GRANT email yeaterday @ 9:46 am.
> 
> Initial entry date is 15-Oct-2015.


Congrats ... please share your timelines


----------



## Realhuman

NMCHD said:


> Next week belongs to u guys.
> 
> Cheers!!


Thank You !!!


----------



## kabeer786

IVisa Subclass:Skilled Australian Sponsored Visa (190)
INominated occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
IStream:skilled Australian Sponsored
IIndicative Points test score:60

visa lodged on 9 december 2014
police clearance filed on 4th jan 15
medical filed on 8 jan 15 

received a call from australian high commision india enquiring about current employment on 18 feb 2015

there has been no response from there on
please let me know the maximum time i can receive a reply and what could be the possible reason for delay


----------



## nicemathan

Beware that if they are demanding money with some sort of excuse, Dont pay. 

*You got a call today!!! on a Good Friday Holiday!!! Might be a scam.*



kabeer786 said:


> IVisa Subclass:Skilled Australian Sponsored Visa (190)
> INominated occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
> IStream:skilled Australian Sponsored
> IIndicative Points test score:60
> 
> visa lodged on 9 december 2014
> police clearance filed on 4th jan 15
> medical filed on 8 jan 15
> 
> received a call from australian high commision india enquiring about current employment on 18 feb 2015
> 
> there has been no response from there on
> please let me know the maximum time i can receive a reply and what could be the possible reason for delay


----------



## ktth09

Hi,

I lodged my visa on 30Mar.
Good lucks to everyone.


----------



## sandeepr

asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to know how many days its gonna take for the Visa Grant
> 
> Visa Applied : 3rd March 2015
> Medical : 25th March 2015
> Doucments uploaded : 27th March 2015
> UK PCC : 30th March 2015
> 
> Grant : ???
> 
> Is there anyone who have applied during March 2015 for Software Engineer 261313
> 
> Eagerly Waiting. TIA


Hi Asad,

I applied on Mar 18th for Software Engineer. I am waiting for South African PCC.

You got one more month of waiting where as I have to wait for 1.5 months more. 
All the best bro.


----------



## sandeepr

nicemathan said:


> Beware that if they are demanding money with some sort of excuse, Dont pay.
> 
> *You got a call today!!! on a Good Friday Holiday!!! Might be a scam.*


Hey Mathan, he mentioned he got a call on Feb 18th not today.


----------



## nicemathan

Oh ok.

In-case, they are asking for any further payment report it to DIBP ASAP



sandeepr said:


> Hey Mathan, he mentioned he got a call on Feb 18th not today.


----------



## piyush1132003

asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to know how many days its gonna take for the Visa Grant
> 
> Visa Applied : 3rd March 2015
> Medical : 25th March 2015
> Doucments uploaded : 27th March 2015
> UK PCC : 30th March 2015
> 
> Grant : ???
> 
> Is there anyone who have applied during March 2015 for Software Engineer 261313
> 
> Eagerly Waiting. TIA


Applied on same date, not expecting before last week of april or first week of May for CO Allocation.
Afterwards, expect minimum 1 more week for grant.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## pratik2077

Guys how to book medical for 189 visa.I am not aware of procedure.Do I need to fill any form ?

Guys please share your experience.

-pratik


----------



## Rubal1

pratik2077 said:


> Guys how to book medical for 189 visa.I am not aware of procedure.Do I need to fill any form ?
> 
> Guys please share your experience.
> 
> -pratik


Hey you need to book the appointment in registered hospital for example in delhi max pancsheel is the one from where I got done mine. Just call them and tell them that you want to get medical done for Australian immigration. You need to carry 2 passport size pics, HAP IDs, your immigration payment fee receipts, passports, documents of any history. That's it go there, give blood samples, x-ray meet with doc and you are done.

ielts - Aug 15 with R-8, W-7.5, L-7,S-8.5, 189 skill assessment - Nov -1, Invite - Nov 15, Visa applied - 4th Dec, Grant - 16 March


----------



## pratik2077

Rubal1 said:


> pratik2077 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys how to book medical for 189 visa.I am not aware of procedure.Do I need to fill any form ?
> 
> Guys please share your experience.
> 
> -pratik
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you need to book the appointment in registered hospital for example in delhi max pancsheel is the one from where I got done mine. Just call them and tell them that you want to get medical done for Australian immigration. You need to carry 2 passport size pics, HAP IDs, your immigration payment fee receipts, passports, documents of any history. That's it go there, give blood samples, x-ray meet with doc and you are done.
> 
> ielts - Aug 15 with R-8, W-7.5, L-7,S-8.5, 189 skill assessment - Nov -1, Invite - Nov 15, Visa applied - 4th Dec, Grant - 16 March
Click to expand...


Thanks Rubal1


----------



## sandeepr

pratik2077 said:


> Guys how to book medical for 189 visa.I am not aware of procedure.Do I need to fill any form ?
> 
> Guys please share your experience.
> 
> -pratik


Once you login to your immi acct, below uploading docs, you can see medicals, click on that link, and you will be able to generate HAP ID.
Take that printout and see which hospitals are listed in your city and contact them for an appointment.

They will let you know what docs are required, usually your passport and HAP ID printout is required. Nothing more than that, they will take ur pic there so passport pics are also not required but just in case call the hospitals and see.


----------



## pratik2077

sandeepr said:


> pratik2077 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys how to book medical for 189 visa.I am not aware of procedure.Do I need to fill any form ?
> 
> Guys please share your experience.
> 
> -pratik
> 
> 
> 
> Once you login to your immi acct, below uploading docs, you can see medicals, click on that link, and you will be able to generate HAP ID.
> Take that printout and see which hospitals are listed in your city and contact them for an appointment.
> 
> They will let you know what docs are required, usually your passport and HAP ID printout is required. Nothing more than that, they will take ur pic there so passport pics are also not required but just in case call the hospitals and see.
Click to expand...


Thanks Sandeep.

What is charge of medical exam ?


----------



## batcoder0619

NMCHD said:


> You should be ok if you are not claiming any points for employment. However, u may consider uploading ur current employment docs like Offer letter, salary increment letter, salary slips under proof of current employment. This in my opinion makes ur case stronger, though it's not at all mandatory.
> 
> Cheers..


Thanks NMCHD.

My employment docs are in b/w. Do I need to photocopy and certify them or a simple scan will suffice? Also how many payslips should I be uploading?


----------



## Expecting189

pratik2077 said:


> Thanks Sandeep.
> 
> What is charge of medical exam ?


In Ruby Hall, Pune it's Rs.3,500 per person.


----------



## Expecting189

batcoder0619 said:


> Thanks NMCHD.
> 
> My employment docs are in b/w. Do I need to photocopy and certify them or a simple scan will suffice? Also how many payslips should I be uploading?


Yes, all b/w docs should be certified / notarized.
One payslip for each quarter should suffice. It would be good if you provide Form 16s or ITRs as well.


----------



## tahanpaa

I applied on 30.01.15 but still no co contacted? Is it bad symptom?


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



tahanpaa said:


> I applied on 30.01.15 but still no co contacted? Is it bad symptom?


Hi mate,

My assumption is since you were uploading your documents like Medical & PCC, CO must have assumed that he wil look at your case once you upload the douments..

It is just my assumption & being positive to hold my nerves..

I am also in the same boat..

Applied on 3 feb---PCC on 31 Mar 2015 & medicals on 01 april 2015...Me also waiting for CO allocation or hopefully a direct grant...


----------



## batcoder0619

Expecting189 said:


> Yes, all b/w docs should be certified / notarized.
> One payslip for each quarter should suffice. It would be good if you provide Form 16s or ITRs as well.


Do I need to certify each page of the employment contract or just the page where the signature is?


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

piyush1132003 said:


> Applied on same date, not expecting before last week of april or first week of May for CO Allocation.
> Afterwards, expect minimum 1 more week for grant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum



Thanks!!! I hope we All get it..!! 
I came across many posts. Its taking 50-53 days from the day we apply for Visa.


----------



## aligoga

*189/190*

Hi there, I applied for 190(NSW) and 189 in a single EOI on 3/3/15. And as per recent round of 27th march the cut off point for accountants is 28th Feb which means i am surely being invited in the coming round of April. But Yesterday I got invitation from NSW to apply for Nomination. Now my question is will i get 189 invitation now or not ? because i was reading on other forums that if i have been invited for 189/190, I will not get another invitation until the previous invitation expires. Please need some suggestion on what should I do to secure my 189.


----------



## sandeepr

pratik2077 said:


> Thanks Sandeep.
> 
> What is charge of medical exam ?


I think it varies from hospital to hospital. In Hyd they charged me 3800. You can contact the listed center for details on appt and amount.


----------



## nicemathan

In Bangalore Fortis charges 4.2K INR per adult and 1.5K INR for infants.



sandeepr said:


> I think it varies from hospital to hospital. In Hyd they charged me 3800. You can contact the listed center for details on appt and amount.


----------



## pratik2077

nicemathan said:


> In Bangalore Fortis charges 4.2K INR per adult and 1.5K INR for infants.
> 
> 
> 
> sandeepr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it varies from hospital to hospital. In Hyd they charged me 3800. You can contact the listed center for details on appt and amount.
Click to expand...

Thanks Sandeepr & Nicemathan


----------



## Bunnie

Hi All,

After i receive my number from the Authorized partner "Vetassess" what's the maximum time i can start applying to the immi account? is there an expiry date for the approval i get from vetasses?


----------



## nonee17

Dears,

I am in the middle of uploading documents, and i need your help !!

I am not claiming points for my wife, but I want to upload her degrees, transcript, school/college certificates + some work experience certificates, tax returns etc !!

I am unable to understand, under which section should i upload them ??

Birth or Age, Evidence of 
Character, Evidence of 
Custody, Evidence of 
Health, Evidence of 
Language Ability - English, Evidence of 
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of
Travel Document


----------



## nsk.14

*Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of*

Hi All,

I am trying to upload documents after submitting 189 visa. I see a topic: "Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of". I didn't do my graduation in Australia. So I would be submitting my certificates under "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of". 

Can someone pls tell me if this header “Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of " is a generic one which everyone gets ? Just want to confirm that I didn't select any Australian qualifications inadvertently! 

Thanks.


----------



## nonee17

nsk.14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying to upload documents after submitting 189 visa. I see a topic: "Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of". I didn't do my graduation in Australia. So I would be submitting my certificates under "Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of".
> 
> Can someone pls tell me if this header “Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of " is a generic one which everyone gets ? Just want to confirm that I didn't select any Australian qualifications inadvertently!
> 
> Thanks.


Everyone gets the header NSK, you don't need to upload anything under "Qualifications - Australian, Evidence of" if you have not studied in Australia, same goes with the work experience.


----------



## jimypk

endlessmoor said:


> Even I have the same condition
> 
> plz seniors, suggest something.
> 
> (in m condition, till date I have not received any invi yet, either from state or as 189. But I have filled both, My job code is 312212)


Dear Nsw have only send you email about selection and ask you to apply for nomination on nsw website with 300 aud fee, hope you have not get invitation from skillselect, you can login and check. The status will not be changed to invited yet. You eoi is still active and you will hopefully get invitation on 10th april round. So wait and dont waste 300$.

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## jimypk

aligoga said:


> Hi there, I applied for 190(NSW) and 189 in a single EOI on 3/3/15. And as per recent round of 27th march the cut off point for accountants is 28th Feb which means i am surely being invited in the coming round of April. But Yesterday I got invitation from NSW to apply for Nomination. Now my question is will i get 189 invitation now or not ? because i was reading on other forums that if i have been invited for 189/190, I will not get another invitation until the previous invitation expires. Please need some suggestion on what should I do to secure my 189.



Dear Nsw have only send you email about selection and ask you to apply for nomination on nsw website with 300 aud fee, hope you have not get invitation from skillselect, you can login and check. The status will not be changed to invited yet. You eoi is still active and you will hopefully get invitation on 10th april round. So wait and dont waste 300$.

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## endlessmoor

jimypk said:


> Dear Nsw have only send you email about selection and ask you to apply for nomination on nsw website with 300 aud fee, hope you have not get invitation from skillselect, you can login and check. The status will not be changed to invited yet. You eoi is still active and you will hopefully get invitation on 10th april round. So wait and dont waste 300$.
> 
> 189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


no, i havent got any invi yet

I had posted stating the complete details, but somehow its been deleted.

i have filled both 189 and 190 in same EOI, with 60 and 65 points respt.

my first priority is 189, therefore I want to know, should I go back and uncheck the 190 option? or lkeep it as it is, and wait for 10h march result?

and what is the probabilities for 312212, for 10th march.?

Thanks In adv.


----------



## endlessmoor

here it is


Dear Sir,

My details are as follows,

I have applied for PR 189 and then afterwards checked the option for PR190 and selected NSW as my state option.

In the EOI page, both of these options are showing.

my job code is 312212 --civil engg tech.

I am surely interested in PR189, but as a backup I filed for PR190 also.
till date no invitation has been arrived.

My fear is if they call for 190, first, then my 189 option will be set off.

therefore, should I go back to "edit EOI" option, and uncheck the 190??

or keep it as it is?

my points are 

for 189 it is 60
for 190 it is 65

Plz suggest.

and also what are my probabilities of getting an invitation ?


----------



## prasadg

endlessmoor said:


> here it is
> 
> 
> Dear Sir,
> 
> My details are as follows,
> 
> I have applied for PR 189 and then afterwards checked the option for PR190 and selected NSW as my state option.
> 
> In the EOI page, both of these options are showing.
> 
> my job code is 312212 --civil engg tech.
> 
> I am surely interested in PR189, but as a backup I filed for PR190 also.
> till date no invitation has been arrived.
> 
> My fear is if they call for 190, first, then my 189 option will be set off.
> 
> therefore, should I go back to "edit EOI" option, and uncheck the 190??
> 
> or keep it as it is?
> 
> my points are
> 
> for 189 it is 60
> for 190 it is 65
> 
> Plz suggest.
> 
> and also what are my probabilities of getting an invitation ?



Dear,

Let me explain my story which is similar. So you will get more idea about this.

I had 65 for 189 and 70 for 190. We applied for both 190 and 190. We received a mail from Queenslan if we are interest and with some conditions. After asking this forum they suggested that it will take long time to finalize 190. Its true. Coz after many mails only they will invite also with some conditions. Even we invited if we are not ok with the their conditions again we have to look another state sopn. or go back to 189. Since i have 65 for 189 we went to 189 by unticking 190 BEFORE GET INVITED and it finalized quickly.

Possibilities of getting invitations is purely round robin. They will pick twice a month until they reach the sealing. Even if you have 60 you will pick up if still room is there. But these days 190 are quites slow.


----------



## endlessmoor

Thanku very much for the kind reply, I will follow the ways likewise.

Thanks again


----------



## nicemathan

Any news on GRANTs this week.... forum is so silent.

Has 189 become slow or its also affected by reaching the cap on releasing the grants for this financial year ?


----------



## jigarpatel

nicemathan said:


> Any news on GRANTs this week.... forum is so silent.
> 
> Has 189 become slow or its also affected by reaching the cap on releasing the grants for this financial year ?


I agree with Nicemathan and Visa grant progress has been quite for some time. From the tracker, It seems that they have finalized the cases up to 11th Feb (Visa logged date). 

This really making me nervous as I applied on 30th Mar 2015 and do not know when my turn will come. 

Seniors - Please advice...

Regards,
Jigar Patel


----------



## tahanpaa

66+ days passed still no CO contact?


----------



## ibfij

tahanpaa said:


> 66+ days passed still no CO contact?


It might be due to Easter holidays ... sit tight, you'll hear a positive response from em soon


----------



## spikersandhu

Please see your mail box.....I have mailed you the documents.........Wait 35-40 days after lodgement..Then upload Medical and PCC after that...... Prepare for these two in advance..as sometimes PCC takes a month time also.... You just have to declare that you have $30,000 or 40,000 assets.......South Australia didn't ask for proof but NSW may have some regulations......Please see the concerned site for more information.!:eyebrows:!


Manjyot said:


> Thank you Sandhu saab..
> 
> Also can you please confirm what documents are required now and during next invitation through skillset. As only things which are pending my side is PCC and medicals. Are they requird now or can be submitted later.
> 
> Also are there any funds that I need to show.
> 
> Regards,
> Manjyot Singh


----------



## it_guy

Hi All,

I am applying for PCC for Australian Federal Police (since I have been in Australia for more than 3 years). I have a question - do I need to provide all my addresses (even India) where I have resided from past 10 years? or is it just Austraian addresses for the time that I have been here

Thanks..


__________________________________________________ ________________________
ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: 27-Mar-15| Applied: 29-Mar-15| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## Leb

Need advice.
I need to know when does the age consideration for point calculation stop for subclass 190 for NSW. I know it stops once the invitation is received, the the big question is: which invitation, the NSW invitation before the nomination or the invitation to lodge the visa to DIBP.
Note: after submitting the EOI, the states invites the candidates ( for nomination) and ask him to provide all of the supporting documents within 14 days. Then they check the documents and invite the candidate to lodge the visa to DIBP ( this is the second invitation), NSW states that studying the documents will be done within 12 weeks; so based on which invitation the age will get frozen? The first or the second.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## DCI_James

*question*

Hi Guys, been reading the forum a lot, I'm about to get CPA assessment for 189 management accountant and if this is positive we will apply for visa. 

My question is the following: I just received my IELTS score and am a bit gutted as this is my score:

Listening:	8.5
Reading:	8.5
Writing:	7.5
Speaking:	8.5
Overall:	8.5

Basically I am half a point away from 20pts instead of 10 for the visa..which means I would have been able to use 75pts instead of 65. Do you guys think I should retake the IELTS and go for the 20pts or does 75 to 65 not really make THAT much difference?

Thanks a lot,
James


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

DCI_James said:


> Hi Guys, been reading the forum a lot, I'm about to get CPA assessment for 189 management accountant and if this is positive we will apply for visa.
> 
> My question is the following: I just received my IELTS score and am a bit gutted as this is my score:
> 
> Listening:	8.5
> Reading:	8.5
> Writing:	7.5
> Speaking:	8.5
> Overall:	8.5
> 
> Basically I am half a point away from 20pts instead of 10 for the visa..which means I would have been able to use 75pts instead of 65. Do you guys think I should retake the IELTS and go for the 20pts or does 75 to 65 not really make THAT much difference?
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> James


Hi James,

Its always great to apply with more points. The more you have points, better the opportunity and on top of it u will be invited to apply for the Visa on the first round itself. Hope this was useful.


----------



## it_guy

it_guy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for PCC for Australian Federal Police (since I have been in Australia for more than 3 years). I have a question - do I need to provide all my addresses (even India) where I have resided from past 10 years? or is it just Austraian addresses for the time that I have been here
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________ ________________________
> ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: 27-Mar-15| Applied: 29-Mar-15| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|




Any replies - please need help..


----------



## nicemathan

It also depends on the job code against which you are applying. 

In-case the job code you apply is 2611 then 65 / 75 won't matter, as the invites are exhausted for 2014/15. 



DCI_James said:


> Hi Guys, been reading the forum a lot, I'm about to get CPA assessment for 189 management accountant and if this is positive we will apply for visa.
> 
> My question is the following: I just received my IELTS score and am a bit gutted as this is my score:
> 
> Listening:	8.5
> Reading:	8.5
> Writing:	7.5
> Speaking:	8.5
> Overall:	8.5
> 
> Basically I am half a point away from 20pts instead of 10 for the visa..which means I would have been able to use 75pts instead of 65. Do you guys think I should retake the IELTS and go for the 20pts or does 75 to 65 not really make THAT much difference?
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> James


----------



## DCI_James

No, applying for Management Accountant	221112	CPA/ICAA/IPA


----------



## nicemathan

Please check the skill select site regarding invitation round details and the last sent invite, to get an understanding on the this job code.



DCI_James said:


> No, applying for Management Accountant	221112	CPA/ICAA/IPA


----------



## girlaussie

Applicant must mention all past 10 years addresses, any country/city doesn't matter.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie



it_guy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for PCC for Australian Federal Police (since I have been in Australia for more than 3 years). I have a question - do I need to provide all my addresses (even India) where I have resided from past 10 years? or is it just Austraian addresses for the time that I have been here
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________ ________________________
> ACS applied: 12-Jan-15| ACS +ve: 20-Jan-15 | IELTS (28-Feb-15): R-9, L-8, S-7, W-7 | EOI submitted 65 points (ANZSCO 261311): 16-Mar-15 | Invitation: 27-Mar-15| Applied: 29-Mar-15| PCC: <dd-mon-yy>| Medicals: <dd-mon-yy>| Grant: <dd-mon-yy>|


----------



## Leb

Leb said:


> Need advice.
> I need to know when does the age consideration for point calculation stop for subclass 190 for NSW. I know it stops once the invitation is received, the the big question is: which invitation, the NSW invitation before the nomination or the invitation to lodge the visa to DIBP.
> Note: after submitting the EOI, the states invites the candidates ( for nomination) and ask him to provide all of the supporting documents within 14 days. Then they check the documents and invite the candidate to lodge the visa to DIBP ( this is the second invitation), NSW states that studying the documents will be done within 12 weeks; so based on which invitation the age will get frozen? The first or the second.
> 
> Your help is appreciated.


Anyone can help?


----------



## LILAS

Leb said:


> Need advice.
> I need to know when does the age consideration for point calculation stop for subclass 190 for NSW. I know it stops once the invitation is received, the the big question is: which invitation, the NSW invitation before the nomination or the invitation to lodge the visa to DIBP.
> Note: after submitting the EOI, the states invites the candidates ( for nomination) and ask him to provide all of the supporting documents within 14 days. Then they check the documents and invite the candidate to lodge the visa to DIBP ( this is the second invitation), NSW states that studying the documents will be done within 12 weeks; so based on which invitation the age will get frozen? The first or the second.
> 
> Your help is appreciated.


The EOI invite date is relevant.


----------



## LILAS

DCI_James said:


> Hi Guys, been reading the forum a lot, I'm about to get CPA assessment for 189 management accountant and if this is positive we will apply for visa.
> 
> My question is the following: I just received my IELTS score and am a bit gutted as this is my score:
> 
> Listening:	8.5
> Reading:	8.5
> Writing:	7.5
> Speaking:	8.5
> Overall:	8.5
> 
> Basically I am half a point away from 20pts instead of 10 for the visa..which means I would have been able to use 75pts instead of 65. Do you guys think I should retake the IELTS and go for the 20pts or does 75 to 65 not really make THAT much difference?
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> James


You can also consider applying for revaluation of writing test score. During the period of reval, your IELTS result remains suspended though. 65 is good score to be eligible for immediate invite.


----------



## ibfij

can someone copy tracker's link please


----------



## LILAS

nicemathan said:


> Any news on GRANTs this week.... forum is so silent.
> 
> Has 189 become slow or its also affected by reaching the cap on releasing the grants for this financial year ?


Easter holidays in AU...hence the silence.


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



nicemathan said:


> Any news on GRANTs this week.... forum is so silent.
> 
> Has 189 become slow or its also affected by reaching the cap on releasing the grants for this financial year ?


HI Mathan,

189 is different from 190, i hope it should not reach ceiling else they would have not send the invite...Lets stay positive & hope for the best in this week...

Keeping my fingers crossed two..:juggle:

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## Danav_Singh

prasad.mahadik said:


> HI Mathan,
> 
> 189 is different from 190, i hope it should not reach ceiling else they would have not send the invite...Lets stay positive & hope for the best in this week...
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed two..:juggle:
> 
> Regards,
> Prasad


There is no ceiling on 190 either. There is a combined ceiling of 68k on skilled visas which includes 189,190 and 489.

But preference will be given to 189 visas till total visa cap is reached. And rest will be granted visa in july.


----------



## Leb

LILAS said:


> The EOI invite date is relevant.


You mean to say the first invitation!! Right. In other words, his age counting is stopped as he was already invited by NSW and he will turn 40 on 1st of may. Right?


----------



## Danav_Singh

Leb said:


> You mean to say the first invitation!! Right. In other words, his age counting is stopped as he was already invited by NSW and he will turn 40 on 1st of may. Right?


age and other information only get locked when you are invited to lodge visa by DIAC. SS invitation doesn't matter.


----------



## Leb

Danav_Singh said:


> age and other information only get locked when you are invited to lodge visa by DIAC. SS invitation doesn't matter.


Thank u... It seems that my friend has to pray intensively to get invited before 1st of may.


----------



## nicemathan

Thats good to hear....



Danav_Singh said:


> There is no ceiling on 190 either. There is a combined ceiling of 68k on skilled visas which includes 189,190 and 489.
> 
> But preference will be given to 189 visas till total visa cap is reached. And rest will be granted visa in july.


----------



## nicemathan

Yea mate, you are correct.

The entire wait seems like we have cruised through, but this last stage WAIT seems like time has been paused. 

Probably, once we look back down the years; we might laugh !!! how desperate we were in clearing this final landmark or communication. 

All the best for you. 

I hope this week will be your turn. But fingers crossed !!! 





prasad.mahadik said:


> HI Mathan,
> 
> 189 is different from 190, i hope it should not reach ceiling else they would have not send the invite...Lets stay positive & hope for the best in this week...
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed two..:juggle:
> 
> Regards,
> Prasad


----------



## nicemathan

Hopefully, tomorrow we will get some positive news for applicants.



LILAS said:


> Easter holidays in AU...hence the silence.


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



Danav_Singh said:


> There is no ceiling on 190 either. There is a combined ceiling of 68k on skilled visas which includes 189,190 and 489.
> 
> But preference will be given to 189 visas till total visa cap is reached. And rest will be granted visa in july.


Ok, SO do you have an idea on the total visas issued & where we can we track it...


----------



## rameshkd

Danav_Singh said:


> There is no ceiling on 190 either. There is a combined ceiling of 68k on skilled visas which includes 189,190 and 489.
> 
> But preference will be given to 189 visas till total visa cap is reached. And rest will be granted visa in july.


If there is a ceiling would they still send out invites? I mean my assumption was no. of invites = potential 189 /190 grants


----------



## nicemathan

What if people dont apply or submit their VISA application within the given timeframe of the invite. Those invites will be back to the round robin pool.

Also there are total cap I guess. Per year ~2L people will be allowed inside Oz. Will check and let you know the link on this generic cap, probably I will not be able to post 3rd party link this forum.

Ah here, I got this link from skillselect: (190 000) as on 2014/15

Migration Program statistics

The purpose of migration is to build the economy, shape society, support the labour market and reunite family.

Of people migrating to Australia, 68 per cent are skilled migrants and 32 per cent are from family visa streams. This is further broken down to:

Skill: 38 per cent employer sponsored, 34 per cent skilled independent, 22 per cent state, territory and regional nominated and 6 per cent business
Family: 79 per cent partner, 14 per cent parent, 6 per cent child and 1 per cent other.
The migration programme size and composition is flexible and changes over time, from a smaller programme with mostly family migrants in 1993-94 to a larger programme with more skilled migrants in 2013-14. Planning levels are set by the government each year and the size and composition changes to meet the social and economic needs of Australia. 



rameshkd said:


> If there is a ceiling would they still send out invites? I mean my assumption was no. of invites = potential 189 /190 grants


----------



## nicemathan

The department is forecasting Net Overseas Migration (NOM) of 225 800 for the year ending 31 December 2014. 

This is a decrease from the most recent ABS preliminary estimate of 231 500 for the year ending 31 March 2014. 

The department is forecasting NOM to increase to 256 900 for the year ending June 2018.

http://www.immi.gov.au/media/publications/statistics/immigration-update/nom-sep-2014.pdf


----------



## tom_arg

nicemathan said:


> Hopefully, tomorrow we will get some positive news for applicants.


Hi, I'm new to the thread...

I'm waiting for good news in the following days :fingerscrossed:

All the best for everybody .


----------



## nicemathan

May I know, when did you lodged your application?



tom_arg said:


> Hi, I'm new to the thread...
> 
> I'm waiting for good news in the following days :fingerscrossed:
> 
> All the best for everybody .


----------



## tom_arg

nicemathan said:


> May I know, when did you lodged your application?


Sure, I just created my account 

I lodged my application on January 10th. CO contacted on March 10th and requested medicals, which where submitted on March 17th.

Cheers


----------



## Realhuman

Today seems good day for us.....so far total 5 grants received today as per tracking site. 

2 of 13th Feb
2 of 14th Feb
1 of 15th Feb


Crossing fingers !!!!


----------



## homeme

Realhuman said:


> Today seems good day for us.....so far total 5 grants received today as per tracking site.
> 
> 2 of 13th Feb
> 2 of 14th Feb
> 1 of 15th Feb
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers !!!!


Hopefully !!


----------



## rameshkd

Realhuman said:


> Today seems good day for us.....so far total 5 grants received today as per tracking site.
> 
> 2 of 13th Feb
> 2 of 14th Feb
> 1 of 15th Feb
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers !!!!


The allocation dates are as follows
189- 13th Jan
190 - 28th Jan
not sure when the dates were last updated, we'll get an idea of the exact allocation dates in early May


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

As per your signature it seems you have got the grant today. Is it so.

CongratZZZ yaar...  May I know your IED please.



Realhuman said:


> Today seems good day for us.....so far total 5 grants received today as per tracking site.
> 
> 2 of 13th Feb
> 2 of 14th Feb
> 1 of 15th Feb
> 
> 233311 (Electrical Engineer)| PTE: L/R/S/W - 76/67/72/66 | EA (+ive) 05/14 with work experience assessment | Partner EA (+ive) 07/14 for Electronics Engineer | 189 Visa Applied: 13/02/15 | Medicals: 24/02/15 | PCC: 27/03/15 | *Direct Grant: 07/04/2015*
> 
> Crossing fingers !!!!


----------



## usmansshaikh

*Spouse Work Experience and Travel History*

Hi Guys,

I am about to lodge my visa and have 2 queries before I lodge

1) I am not claiming any partner points, do I have to show my wifes work experience for the last 10 years? I might not have experience certificates so I dont want to go into all of that.

2) The immi account info also asks whether you have lived abroad ever, my wife was away for 3 months for a study program in scandanavia and then 10 months for a masters degree in italy. Do I have to add this to the application?

Need advice so I can submit it today.

Thanks.


----------



## Realhuman

Hello Guys,
With God's grace and help/support/guidance from all you guys today we received our direct grant.

Yes.....DIRECT GRANT....

After lots of patience, anxiety, frustration, hard work....we made it almost after 2 year and 4 months....

End of the day it happened and we are very pleased. Wishing you all guys best of luck and speedy direct grant.

Our IED is 23rd Feb 2016.


----------



## Realhuman

nicemathan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> As per your signature it seems you have got the grant today. Is it so.
> 
> CongratZZZ yaar...  May I know your IED please.


Yes, we got direct grant today. 

Our IED is 23rd Feb 2016. 

Our best wishes for you to get direct grant.


----------



## Teddy110

Realhuman said:


> Hello Guys,
> With God's grace and help/support/guidance from all you guys today we received our direct grant.
> 
> Yes.....DIRECT GRANT....
> 
> After lots of patience, anxiety, frustration, hard work....we made it almost after 2 year and 4 months....
> 
> End of the day it happened and we are very pleased. Wishing you all guys best of luck and speedy direct grant.
> 
> Our IED is 23rd Feb 2016.


Congrats guys! U earn it after all of your hard work. Have a great adventure in Oz land


----------



## nicemathan

CongratZ once again 



Realhuman said:


> Yes, we got direct grant today.
> 
> Our IED is 23rd Feb 2016.
> 
> Our best wishes for you to get direct grant.


----------



## nsk.14

*Multiple Documents Upload*

Can someone please clarify if multiple documents can be uploaded under same heading in the Elodgement document upload section? 

Say I worked two companies X and Y. Can I upload two set of pdf's named X_HR Letters and Y_HR Letters under the same Type, "Work Experience - Evidence of" ==>"Letter/Statement - Business/Employer"

I would like to know this, so that new document uploaded doesn't replace the old one.

Thanks.


----------



## bhaskars

Realhuman said:


> Yes, we got direct grant today.
> 
> Our IED is 23rd Feb 2016.
> 
> Our best wishes for you to get direct grant.


Congrats to you ! Thank you too for the updates and posts here. 

Cheers!


----------



## BRam111

Hi Ramesh,

How is the allocation date calculated?

Ram



rameshkd said:


> The allocation dates are as follows
> 189- 13th Jan
> 190 - 28th Jan
> not sure when the dates were last updated, we'll get an idea of the exact allocation dates in early May


----------



## aks.amitsahu

Can we get the PCC done before we lodge the visa ??
I have just submitted my EOI on 1st April , can I process my PCC or are the reference letter from the immigration officer mandatory for the processing of PCC ??

Cheers
AKS


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

I would suggest wait till you lodge your application.

As the PCC / Medicals whichever is earliest will impact your initial entry date.

Example : You lodge you visa on April 1st but did your PCC & Medicals on March 1st, then when your grant is issued your IED will be March 1st the next year.

So, it is advised to complete PCC and medical post lodging the application.

Having said the above, when to complete PCC/Medicals to proceed is all your choice  



aks.amitsahu said:


> Can we get the PCC done before we lodge the visa ??
> I have just submitted my EOI on 1st April , can I process my PCC or are the reference letter from the immigration officer mandatory for the processing of PCC ??
> 
> Cheers
> AKS


----------



## gurumurthal

Just paid my VAC 2 fees today.


----------



## nsk.14

aks.amitsahu said:


> Can we get the PCC done before we lodge the visa ??
> I have just submitted my EOI on 1st April , can I process my PCC or are the reference letter from the immigration officer mandatory for the processing of PCC ??
> 
> Cheers
> AKS


Reference letter is not required for PCC. But just note that your Initial Date of Entry into Australia would be earliest date of Medicals/ PCC.


----------



## mandy2137

Realhuman said:


> Hello Guys,
> With God's grace and help/support/guidance from all you guys today we received our direct grant.
> 
> Yes.....DIRECT GRANT....
> 
> After lots of patience, anxiety, frustration, hard work....we made it almost after 2 year and 4 months....
> 
> End of the day it happened and we are very pleased. Wishing you all guys best of luck and speedy direct grant.
> 
> Our IED is 23rd Feb 2016.


Congrats Real Human, 

Really real happiest news. 

Regards


----------



## spikersandhu

*Gurumurthal, Can you explain the process of VAC2 payment........ I have requested the Adelaide Team2 to provide me the invoice since 2nd Feb..... but haven't heard from them..... How Many days do they normally take to give invoice for VAC2?*


gurumurthal said:


> Just paid my VAC 2 fees today.


----------



## gurumurthal

spikersandhu said:


> *Gurumurthal, Can you explain the process of VAC2 payment........ I have requested the Adelaide Team2 to provide me the invoice since 2nd Feb..... but haven't heard from them..... How Many days do they normally take to give invoice for VAC2?*


It also took me 8 days to hear from them. Just wait more for a day or two. Max they take 7 business days to reply to any email. 

Once you receive VAC 2 receipt. Go to the bottom of the receipt. There they have mentioned payment instructions. If you want to pay by credit card go to postbillpay.com.au and then enter the Billpay code and reference no. given on receipt.
After that you can inform the DIBP that you have made the payment.

Regards
Gurpreet


----------



## spikersandhu

*Thanks Dear...........!:spit:*


gurumurthal said:


> It also took me 8 days to hear from them. Just wait more for a day or two. Max they take 7 business days to reply to any email.
> 
> Once you receive VAC 2 receipt. Go to the bottom of the receipt. There they have mentioned payment instructions. If you want to pay by credit card go to postbillpay.com.au and then enter the Billpay code and reference no. given on receipt.
> After that you can inform the DIBP that you have made the payment.
> 
> Regards
> Gurpreet


----------



## evangelist

usmansshaikh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am about to lodge my visa and have 2 queries before I lodge
> 
> 1) I am not claiming any partner points, do I have to show my wifes work experience for the last 10 years? I might not have experience certificates so I dont want to go into all of that.
> 
> 2) The immi account info also asks whether you have lived abroad ever, my wife was away for 3 months for a study program in scandanavia and then 10 months for a masters degree in italy. Do I have to add this to the application?
> 
> Need advice so I can submit it today.
> 
> Thanks.


1.since you are not claiming wife's experience points, they will not ask for experience certificates. Remember, all the information you are providing goes into their database, so its best to keep it consistent with the reality. Also, form 80 has specific questions about what each of the applicant has been doing during study/work breaks. I do not see any harm in quoting her work experience.

2. You should quote all your and spouse's overseas stays/addresses. You will be asked for PCC only for stays that exceed 12 months (put together) in each country, in the last 10 years.

Experts may pls confirm my response.


----------



## Knowman

Hi Everyone,
Please let me know the best way to apply PCC from Dubai.
And if i visiting any branch, do i need to take my wife along for her PCC

Thanks.


----------



## Solidmac

i have front loaded all doc like PCC, medical, spouse IELTS, form 80. My question is if CO has not contacted in 45 days does that means a
- direct grant in 2 months
- direct grant before 2 months
- or there is some problem

Please help, as I applied on 13 feb with PCC and form 80, then updated medical and spouse Ielts on 14th March. And there is no contact till now.


----------



## rameshkd

Solidmac said:


> i have front loaded all doc like PCC, medical, spouse IELTS, form 80. My question is if CO has not contacted in 45 days does that means a
> - direct grant in 2 months
> - direct grant before 2 months
> - or there is some problem
> 
> Please help, as I applied on 13 feb with PCC and form 80, then updated medical and spouse Ielts on 14th March. And there is no contact till now.


None of the above assumptions are correct. The answer to all the above is may/may not. But you're really close may be another 2 weeks at max.


----------



## aks.amitsahu

nicemathan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I would suggest wait till you lodge your application.
> 
> As the PCC / Medicals whichever is earliest will impact your initial entry date.
> 
> Example : You lodge you visa on April 1st but did your PCC & Medicals on March 1st, then when your grant is issued your IED will be March 1st the next year.
> 
> So, it is advised to complete PCC and medical post lodging the application.
> 
> Having said the above, when to complete PCC/Medicals to proceed is all your choice


Thanks a lot for the information .


----------



## it_guy

girlaussie said:


> Applicant must mention all past 10 years addresses, any country/city doesn't matter.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks Girl Aussie. People have varied views on this, hence I am a bit confused. I got 2 different responses on the same.:confused2:


----------



## girlaussie

No worries. 

Where is the confusion, all they ask is all address past 10 years, so just write all the address wherever you lived, it could be any country.

Girl Aussie 



it_guy said:


> Thanks Girl Aussie. People have varied views on this, hence I am a bit confused. I got 2 different responses on the same.:confused2:


----------



## it_guy

girlaussie said:


> No worries.
> 
> Where is the confusion, all they ask is all address past 10 years, so just write all the address wherever you lived, it could be any country.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Will do the same, was just wondering that at a few addresses, I lived briefly. Wouod they be conducting a reference check? Some of the peopke may have moved too.


----------



## girlaussie

brief, long... doesn't matter really. 

Girl Aussie 



it_guy said:


> Will do the same, was just wondering that at a few addresses, I lived briefly. Wouod they be conducting a reference check? Some of the peopke may have moved too.


----------



## it_guy

girlaussie said:


> brief, long... doesn't matter really.
> 
> Girl Aussie


Thanks, will put all addresses.


----------



## usmansshaikh

evangelist said:


> 1.since you are not claiming wife's experience points, they will not ask for experience certificates. Remember, all the information you are providing goes into their database, so its best to keep it consistent with the reality. Also, form 80 has specific questions about what each of the applicant has been doing during study/work breaks. I do not see any harm in quoting her work experience.
> 
> 2. You should quote all your and spouse's overseas stays/addresses. You will be asked for PCC only for stays that exceed 12 months (put together) in each country, in the last 10 years.
> 
> Experts may pls confirm my response.


THank you so much....would be great if I can get another opinion on this, as I dont want to go through collecting work experiences if they ask for those...


thanks


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



Realhuman said:


> Today seems good day for us.....so far total 5 grants received today as per tracking site.
> 
> 2 of 13th Feb
> 2 of 14th Feb
> 1 of 15th Feb
> 
> 
> Crossing fingers !!!!


Hi All,

The Long Wait is finally Over!!!!!!!!

With God's grace & support from all the forum members i received my direct grant today.....

I would like to thank each and everyone who is contributing to the forum sharing there views....Keep up the great work guys..

The list of ppl to thank is big Sivakumar, XingSingh, Breatsavage, Mathan & many more...


I would not be able to update the signature as my access has been revoked...

But while try to put for benefit of others.. Job hunt begins, planning to land in July 2015....

Signature: Visa Lodged 3 feb 2015, 189, 2611 Business Analyst, PCC 20 March, Medicals 31 March......Direct Grant 07 April...IED - 20 March 2016...


----------



## nicemathan

I was eagerly waiting for this post.

Didnt want to take the pleasure of updating this great news from you; so, was waiting for you to post this news. 

Yea correct, now begins the next session (Job Hunt) in this great test match. 

Lets play session by session to win the match and the series downunder  

Congratulations Once again. :second:



prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The Long Wait is finally Over!!!!!!!!
> 
> With God's grace & support from all the forum members i received my direct grant today.....
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone who is contributing to the forum sharing there views....Keep up the great work guys..
> 
> The list of ppl to thank is big Sivakumar, XingSingh, Breatsavage, Mathan & many more...
> 
> 
> I would not be able to update the signature as my access has been revoked...
> 
> But while try to put for benefit of others.. Job hunt begins, planning to land in July 2015....
> 
> Signature: Visa Lodged 3 feb 2015, 189, 2611 Business Analyst, PCC 20 March, Medicals 31 March......Direct Grant 07 April...IED - 20 March 2016...


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



nicemathan said:


> I was eagerly waiting for this post.
> 
> Didnt want to take the pleasure of updating this great news from you; so, was waiting for you to post this news.
> 
> Yea correct, now begins the next session (Job Hunt) in this great test match.
> 
> Lets play session by session to win the match and the series downunder
> 
> Congratulations Once again. :second:


Yes Mathan, thanks a lot....I am waiting to hear the same from you too...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rameshkd

prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The Long Wait is finally Over!!!!!!!!
> 
> With God's grace & support from all the forum members i received my direct grant today.....
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone who is contributing to the forum sharing there views....Keep up the great work guys..
> 
> The list of ppl to thank is big Sivakumar, XingSingh, Breatsavage, Mathan & many more...
> 
> 
> I would not be able to update the signature as my access has been revoked...
> 
> But while try to put for benefit of others.. Job hunt begins, planning to land in July 2015....
> 
> Signature: Visa Lodged 3 feb 2015, 189, 2611 Business Analyst, PCC 20 March, Medicals 31 March......Direct Grant 07 April...IED - 20 March 2016...


congratulations maite  every post of the grant gives us the courage to move forward


----------



## allee

Hi, 
I wanted to ask a question from people who got there grant or have any info regarding VEVO error.
I am getting error(3) message while checking my grant status on VEVO have you also faced the same problem? If yes what is the solution for that ?
I got my 189 visa grant 2 months before and at that time the error was there and still it is. 
Seniors waiting for your reply and suggestions.

Regards


----------



## prasadg

*Hi All*

Query after the grant

Wanted to know any involvement of Australian High commision in local before the initial visit to australia.

Do we have to submit our passports to the local Embassy to chop before the initial entry. Is there anything to be done with the local embassy.

or else we have to book the tickets and straight to go to the Airport and jump into a plane that goes to australia and after getting out at australia they will chop the first entry vissa?

At that point will the visa entry officer access oru VEVO and chnage the status ?


----------



## XINGSINGH

prasadg said:


> Query after the grant
> 
> Wanted to know any involvement of Australian High commision in local before the initial visit to australia.
> 
> Do we have to submit our passports to the local Embassy to chop before the initial entry. Is there anything to be done with the local embassy.
> 
> or else we have to book the tickets and straight to go to the Airport and jump into a plane that goes to australia and after getting out at australia they will chop the first entry vissa?
> 
> At that point will the visa entry officer access oru VEVO and chnage the status ?


Take your passport book your ticket pack ypu bags carry print your of visa grant letter and vevo so that you get entry in airport board plane and fly to kangaroo land


----------



## XINGSINGH

prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The Long Wait is finally Over!!!!!!!!
> 
> With God's grace & support from all the forum members i received my direct grant today.....
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone who is contributing to the forum sharing there views....Keep up the great work guys..
> 
> The list of ppl to thank is big Sivakumar, XingSingh, Breatsavage, Mathan & many more...
> 
> I would not be able to update the signature as my access has been revoked...
> 
> But while try to put for benefit of others.. Job hunt begins, planning to land in July 2015....
> 
> Signature: Visa Lodged 3 feb 2015, 189, 2611 Business Analyst, PCC 20 March, Medicals 31 March......Direct Grant 07 April...IED - 20 March 2016...


Wow congrats prasad


----------



## prasadg

XINGSINGH said:


> Take your passport book your ticket pack your bags carry print your of visa grant letter and vevo so that you get entry in airport board plane and fly to kangaroo land


Thank you very much sing. Yo did it same way ha..


----------



## XINGSINGH

prasadg said:


> Thank you very much sing. Yo did it same way ha..


This is the way. I am still in India


----------



## prasadg

XINGSINGH said:


> This is the way. I am still in India


ha ha gr8. When are you flying.... I hope to fly around june.


----------



## gurumurthal

Somebody has again played spoil sport with the tracker. It's all upside down.


----------



## teek88

Hello everyone!
Hope you guys having a good day as I do.
Me and my wife got the GRANT lane: today.
Everyday i read the posts on this wonderful website and was thinking there will a festival in y house toooo.
I wish to thanks the first Almighty and all of you.:second:

It was a terrible journey of 6 months, thousands of documents had to submit as me and my wife are from different country and we are not living in the same country because of her training.


----------



## homeme

teek88 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Hope you guys having a good day as I do.
> Me and my wife got the GRANT lane: today.
> Everyday i read the posts on this wonderful website and was thinking there will a festival in y house toooo.
> I wish to thanks the first Almighty and all of you.:second:
> 
> It was a terrible journey of 6 months, thousands of documents had to submit as me and my wife are from different country and we are not living in the same country because of her training.


Congrats Teek88 !!

Please share your timeline too....for 189 or 190


----------



## nicemathan

CongratZZZ Enjoy this moment.  



teek88 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Hope you guys having a good day as I do.
> Me and my wife got the GRANT lane: today.
> Everyday i read the posts on this wonderful website and was thinking there will a festival in y house toooo.
> I wish to thanks the first Almighty and all of you.:second:
> 
> It was a terrible journey of 6 months, thousands of documents had to submit as me and my wife are from different country and we are not living in the same country because of her training.


----------



## RICHA1JAVA

Hi all Expats,

I have submitted my EOI on 28 march with 65 points and waiting for the invite on 10 April round. Actually I just want to know about VISA fees for me and my husband. I have seen at immi.gov.au wesbite . It costs around AUD 3520(primary applicant)+AUD 1760(dependent), but my consultant said u have to bring AUD 5750. Why is he charging so much ? Please advice me.

What should be the preferred mode of payment for VISA fees?

Regards
Richa


----------



## ShradhaAgr

Congratulations teek88!!!

Please can you tell me when had you applied for the Visa?


----------



## nicemathan

First of all congratz on clearing the PTE-A exams. (you missed to informed me  )

Usually there will be little service tax on the VISA amount if you use a travel card.

Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
American Express and JCB - 1.99%
Diners Club International - 2.91%

In-case of credit card it will be higher

Fees and charges for visas

Did you asked your agent, why this much extra???



RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi all Expats,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 28 march with 65 points and waiting for the invite on 10 April round. Actually I just want to know about VISA fees for me and my husband. I have seen at immi.gov.au wesbite . It costs around AUD 3520(primary applicant)+AUD 1760(dependent), but my consultant said u have to bring AUD 5750. Why is he charging so much ? Please advice me.
> 
> What should be the preferred mode of payment for VISA fees?
> 
> Regards
> Richa


----------



## nonee17

Anyone filling form 80 now a days ??

Kindly I need to know how to fit the dates while filling the date field typing from computer, it does not provide the required space to fill in.

Please help,


----------



## teek88

homeme said:


> Congrats Teek88 !!
> 
> Please share your timeline too....for 189 or 190


Thank you homeme,
hope u will get the direct Grant


----------



## prasadg

nonee17 said:


> Anyone filling form 80 now a days ??
> 
> Kindly I need to know how to fit the dates while filling the date field typing from computer, it does not provide the required space to fill in.
> 
> Please help,


No it should . In the original pdf, throgh acrobat writer just type 20/10/2015 then automatically it will turn to 20 Oct 2015.


----------



## sendtokkk

What are the job prosepects for a CFA Lvl2 cleared applicant?


----------



## nicemathan

What does CFA stands for ? 

Is it - 

Chartered Financial Analyst
Commonwealth Forestry Association
Center for Astrophysics
Connecting Facility Assignment
Championnat de France amateur
Cat Fanciers' Association
Confirmatory Factor Analysis
Cognizant Field Activity
Centre de Formation d'Apprentis
Carrier Failure Alarm
Covering Force Area or anything else.

How about checking in the job portal with this skill set. 

I guess, there was one thread started by Shiva on the job prospects, hit the search button few relevant stuffs may be pulled out.



sendtokkk said:


> What are the job prosepects for a CFA Lvl2 cleared applicant?


----------



## pratik2077

teek88 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Hope you guys having a good day as I do.
> Me and my wife got the GRANT lane: today.
> Everyday i read the posts on this wonderful website and was thinking there will a festival in y house toooo.
> I wish to thanks the first Almighty and all of you.:second:
> 
> It was a terrible journey of 6 months, thousands of documents had to submit as me and my wife are from different country and we are not living in the same country because of her training.


Finally resolved your all problem.

Congratulation Teek88 ..!


----------



## evangelist

girlaussie said:


> brief, long... doesn't matter really.
> 
> Girl Aussie


want to understand how it works...during my multiple visits to Oz, i stayed at a hotel for few days, serviced apartment for few weeks, and rented house for 1.5 yrs. Is it expected to quote all addresses including the room number at the hotel, and suite number at serviced apt?


----------



## Yakin

I have heard some members telling to update status tracker sheet, but can anyone tell me where I can find that sheet?


----------



## nicemathan

Under what section do we need to upload the passport size photographs of each applicant in the Immi account please.


----------



## nicemathan

Ok got it.

*Evidence type - Photograph Other*



nicemathan said:


> Under what section do we need to upload the passport size photographs of each applicant in the Immi account please.


----------



## nonee17

nicemathan said:


> Ok got it.
> 
> Evidence type - Photograph Other


Hi nicemathan,
Is it required to upload the passport size picture, its not mandatory is it??


----------



## teek88

pratik2077 said:


> Finally resolved your all problem.
> 
> Congratulation Teek88 ..!


Thank you Pratik , finally I can have a good sleep!


----------



## teek88

Thanks to everyone !
I can say this website is much better than many immigration lawyers.
Best of luck for everyone who are waiting for the GRANT and I pray for you guys an easy GRANT.
If you need any help please feel free to ask, I am not an expert but i learn many things during this terrible 6 months period.hone:


----------



## yanivsinha

Hi Richa,

Total Visa fees charges will 5338 AUD(3520+1760 + 1.08% of(3520+1760)).They charge addition 1.08 % of the total amount as tax while doing the transaction.

The best mode of payment is via forex card in AUD (Australian dollar) currency.

You can visit any of the ICICI/HDFC bank with your passport copy & EOI letter and ask for Forex card in AUD for travelling and get the required amount (around 5400 AUD) loaded in the card.

During payment of the visa fees,u can use this card like any generic credit card.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Yaniv




RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi all Expats,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 28 march with 65 points and waiting for the invite on 10 April round. Actually I just want to know about VISA fees for me and my husband. I have seen at immi.gov.au wesbite . It costs around AUD 3520(primary applicant)+AUD 1760(dependent), but my consultant said u have to bring AUD 5750. Why is he charging so much ? Please advice me.
> 
> What should be the preferred mode of payment for VISA fees?
> 
> Regards
> Richa


----------



## manU22

nicemathan said:


> Under what section do we need to upload the passport size photographs of each applicant in the Immi account please.


Hi Nicemathan,

I have not heard of uploading a photogragh. I didnt do it earlier nor have heard anyone talking about it. The photo during the medical tests go to the Immigration department.

thanks,
manu


----------



## prasadg

*Hi All*

Query to expats who already moved to OZ

Dears, Is it true that we should have the passport expiry at least 1 year before the first visit. Since i,m planning my first visit in aug. and my passport will be expired on dec. So i have only 4 months to expire the passport. Will it be a problem to get into the flight.

tnx in advance


----------



## manU22

prasadg said:


> Query to expats who already moved to OZ
> 
> Dears, Is it true that we should have the passport expiry at least 1 year before the first visit. Since i,m planning my first visit in aug. and my passport will be expired on dec. So i have only 4 months to expire the passport. Will it be a problem to get into the flight.
> 
> tnx in advance


6 months validity to travel.


----------



## ibfij

manU22 said:


> Hi Nicemathan,
> 
> I have not heard of uploading a photogragh. I didnt do it earlier nor have heard anyone talking about it. The photo during the medical tests go to the Immigration department.
> 
> thanks,
> manu


it is suggested to front load all necessary and pertinent documents to avoid back and forth correspondence with the officer. Some applicants upload photographs some do not. Some are asked to upload by the CO and other get away. In order to avoid unnecessary delays, I would suggest to upload all the documents you think you can provide and are relevant.


----------



## RICHA1JAVA

Thanks yanivsinha for the information. Right now I m waiting for the EOI invite.
In between what is ur profession?




yanivsinha said:


> Hi Richa,
> 
> Total Visa fees charges will 5338 AUD(3520+1760 + 1.08% of(3520+1760)).They charge addition 1.08 % of the total amount as tax while doing the transaction.
> 
> The best mode of payment is via forex card in AUD (Australian dollar) currency.
> 
> You can visit any of the ICICI/HDFC bank with your passport copy & EOI letter and ask for Forex card in AUD for travelling and get the required amount (around 5400 AUD) loaded in the card.
> 
> During payment of the visa fees,u can use this card like any generic credit card.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Yaniv


----------



## manU22

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Thanks yanivsinha for the information. Right now I m waiting for the EOI invite.
> In between what is ur profession?


Hi Richa1Java,

Your signature is impressive. You would get the invite soon 

- manu2Dotnet


----------



## RICHA1JAVA

Thanks Nicemathan for the wishes.. and for the information and I will definitely ask my consultant about it. He is getting somewhat rude now a days when i ask about my qu
eires two /three times.

Regards
Richa



nicemathan said:


> First of all congratz on clearing the PTE-A exams. (you missed to informed me  )
> 
> Usually there will be little service tax on the VISA amount if you use a travel card.
> 
> Visa and MasterCard* - 1.08%
> American Express and JCB - 1.99%
> Diners Club International - 2.91%
> 
> In-case of credit card it will be higher
> 
> Fees and charges for visas
> 
> Did you asked your agent, why this much extra???


----------



## nicemathan

Most welcome. 



RICHA1JAVA said:


> Thanks Nicemathan for the wishes.. and for the information and I will definitely ask my consultant about it. He is getting somewhat rude now a days when i ask about my qu
> eires two /three times.
> 
> Regards
> Richa


----------



## nicemathan

Any news on GRANTS today, folks ?


----------



## NMCHD

prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The Long Wait is finally Over!!!!!!!!
> 
> With God's grace & support from all the forum members i received my direct grant today.....
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone who is contributing to the forum sharing there views....Keep up the great work guys..
> 
> The list of ppl to thank is big Sivakumar, XingSingh, Breatsavage, Mathan & many more...
> 
> I would not be able to update the signature as my access has been revoked...
> 
> But while try to put for benefit of others.. Job hunt begins, planning to land in July 2015....
> 
> Signature: Visa Lodged 3 feb 2015, 189, 2611 Business Analyst, PCC 20 March, Medicals 31 March......Direct Grant 07 April...IED - 20 March 2016...


Congrats mate..


----------



## NMCHD

teek88 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Hope you guys having a good day as I do.
> Me and my wife got the GRANT lane: today.
> Everyday i read the posts on this wonderful website and was thinking there will a festival in y house toooo.
> I wish to thanks the first Almighty and all of you.:second:
> 
> It was a terrible journey of 6 months, thousands of documents had to submit as me and my wife are from different country and we are not living in the same country because of her training.


Congrats mate..


----------



## tusharvatsa

Hi All,

We have lodged our Visa application yesterday. What is bothering me is the question of finding a job in Australia. I am into IT sales and my wife is into software testing and we both earn well here in Dubai.

Is there a forum or thread dealing with this, thanks in advance for the advise.


----------



## tusharvatsa

teek88 said:


> Thanks to everyone !
> I can say this website is much better than many immigration lawyers.
> Best of luck for everyone who are waiting for the GRANT and I pray for you guys an easy GRANT.
> If you need any help please feel free to ask, I am not an expert but i learn many things during this terrible 6 months period.hone:


Hi Teek,

I'm based in Dubai and seeking somebody to compare notes with, let me know if you are free to have a chat sometime.

Thanks.


----------



## nicemathan

Yes there are.

Take some time out of your schedule, hold a cup of coffee/tea/soft drinks, sit back and go through the journey of few brave forum members who have taken the leap. 

Link given below.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/156067-starting-new-phase-major-fight-first-step.html

Few more under "*platypus-den*" section 



tusharvatsa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have lodged our Visa application yesterday. What is bothering me is the question of finding a job in Australia. I am into IT sales and my wife is into software testing and we both earn well here in Dubai.
> 
> Is there a forum or thread dealing with this, thanks in advance for the advise.


----------



## manU22

tusharvatsa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have lodged our Visa application yesterday. What is bothering me is the question of finding a job in Australia. I am into IT sales and my wife is into software testing and we both earn well here in Dubai.
> 
> Is there a forum or thread dealing with this, thanks in advance for the advise.



These might help

He got job

Finding Job on Arrival


----------



## rameshkd

No grants today ?


----------



## nicemathan

Yes Ramesh, it seems so. 

Bit of a dry week. 

Lets try to keep our chin-up  and stay put.



rameshkd said:


> No grants today ?


----------



## BretSavage

nicemathan said:


> Yes Ramesh, it seems so.
> 
> Bit of a dry week.
> 
> Lets try to keep our chin-up  and stay put.


You are in full flow mathan...nice to see that...all the best buddy


----------



## BretSavage

Realhuman said:


> Hello Guys,
> With God's grace and help/support/guidance from all you guys today we received our direct grant.
> 
> Yes.....DIRECT GRANT....
> 
> After lots of patience, anxiety, frustration, hard work....we made it almost after 2 year and 4 months....
> 
> End of the day it happened and we are very pleased. Wishing you all guys best of luck and speedy direct grant.
> 
> Our IED is 23rd Feb 2016.


Congrtz Real Human & all the best..


----------



## BretSavage

prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The Long Wait is finally Over!!!!!!!!
> 
> With God's grace & support from all the forum members i received my direct grant today.....
> 
> I would like to thank each and everyone who is contributing to the forum sharing there views....Keep up the great work guys..
> 
> The list of ppl to thank is big Sivakumar, XingSingh, Breatsavage, Mathan & many more...
> 
> 
> I would not be able to update the signature as my access has been revoked...
> 
> But while try to put for benefit of others.. Job hunt begins, planning to land in July 2015....
> 
> Signature: Visa Lodged 3 feb 2015, 189, 2611 Business Analyst, PCC 20 March, Medicals 31 March......Direct Grant 07 April...IED - 20 March 2016...



Congrtz prasad.mahadik & all the best..

Best wishes for your job hunt...


----------



## BretSavage

teek88 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Hope you guys having a good day as I do.
> Me and my wife got the GRANT lane: today.
> Everyday i read the posts on this wonderful website and was thinking there will a festival in y house toooo.
> I wish to thanks the first Almighty and all of you.:second:
> 
> It was a terrible journey of 6 months, thousands of documents had to submit as me and my wife are from different country and we are not living in the same country because of her training.


Congrts Teek88 & all the best...


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone!

I know plenty of times this question has been asked but to go through 8000 odd pages is not easy. Request you to please give me the link where I can see the checklist of the documents and how to submit application once I received the invitation including fees submission.

Thanks


----------



## BretSavage

sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I know plenty of times this question has been asked but to go through 8000 odd pages is not easy. Request you to please give me the link where I can see the checklist of the documents and how to submit application once I received the invitation including fees submission.
> 
> Thanks


No issues...here is the link..

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## nicemathan

I wish you get this week and I get next week. :fingerscrossed: 



BretSavage said:


> You are in full flow mathan...nice to see that...all the best buddy


----------



## nicemathan

Apart from the official checklist posted above by one our forum members.

Do have a look at this thread's 1st few pages: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

Regarding VISA payment go through last 10/20 pages in the following thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees-89.html

I hope this helps.



sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I know plenty of times this question has been asked but to go through 8000 odd pages is not easy. Request you to please give me the link where I can see the checklist of the documents and how to submit application once I received the invitation including fees submission.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## BretSavage

nicemathan said:


> I wish you get this week and I get next week. :fingerscrossed:


Hope so....there are few changes in my immi account...so they might be working on it.


----------



## nicemathan

I wish you get this week and I get next week. 

Having said that, i feel we are still far away from completing further demanding tasks such as:

Deciding on the month to move
Booking flights; Packing; Finding Accommodation 
Closing or winding-up all we build till date in here
Building-up contacts / Networking
Researching on the needed skills and brushing-up out interview handling skills
Resume and covering letter formats
Speaking to consultants and recruiters
Getting job, getting used the office environment and constantly learning
Kid's & spouse welfare
Parents health 
Siblings expectation 
Savings & health concerns

last but not least giving back to society; which most of us happens to forget, including myself. OMG what happened to you Mathan lecture in full throttle 

My friend used to say (he is settled in USA) migrating to another country is like a child born into this world, everything / most of things which we are used to might be different and we need adapt and strive strongly. 

Darwin's theory still holds good. 

Strive/struggle to survive; having said that, *I wish to live than survive*    



BretSavage said:


> You are in full flow mathan...nice to see that...all the best buddy


----------



## nicemathan

What changes you noticed in the account. 

If you could tell me, I will also wait for those signs/changes.



BretSavage said:


> Hope so....there are few changes in my immi account...so they might be working on it.


----------



## sabbys77

BretSavage said:


> No issues...here is the link..
> 
> Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


Thanks BretSavage.

I have one more query. Can we submit color scan along with notarized copies which I used at the time of ACS assessment? 
will CO accept mixture of non attested and attested documents?


----------



## BretSavage

nicemathan said:


> I wish you get this week and I get next week.
> 
> Having said that, i feel we are still far away from completing further demanding tasks such as:
> 
> Deciding on the month to move
> Booking flights; Packing; Finding Accommodation
> Closing or winding-up all we build till date in here
> Building-up contacts / Networking
> Researching on the needed skills and brushing-up out interview handling skills
> Resume and covering letter formats
> Speaking to consultants and recruiters
> Getting job, getting used the office environment and constantly learning
> Kid's & spouse welfare
> Parents health
> Siblings expectation
> Savings & health concerns
> 
> last but not least giving back to society; which most of us happens to forget, including myself. OMG what happened to you Mathan lecture in full throttle
> 
> My friend used to say (he is settled in USA) migrating to another country is like a child born into this world, everything / most of things which we are used to might be different and we need adapt and strive strongly.
> 
> Darwin's theory still holds good.
> 
> Strive/struggle to survive; having said that, *I wish to live than survive*


Haha...i can understand..anxiety and nervousness is getting the best out of you.

Most of the things i have already taken care off (Like: Accommodation, Job, etc etc. My time and friends in Australia has really helped me on this :fingerscrossed remaining i am sure will work out with time, not worried much.

Changes like it has changed from Processing: Department will contact you..blah blah...to just Process all the remaining things are gone and date has changed to 7th April. So i hope my case has been allotted or someone is looking in to it.


----------



## gsena33

nicemathan said:


> What changes you noticed in the account.
> 
> If you could tell me, I will also wait for those signs/changes.


I also spotted below changes today.

1. Now family name in *Upper Case & rest in Lower Case*. Since applied date to yesterday all those names were in Upper case.

2. status changed 

*Processing-Please wait for the department to contact you* *------->>* *Processing*

Is this an indication that someone (CO) is working on my application. Has anybody experienced this scenario before?


----------



## BretSavage

sabbys77 said:


> Thanks BretSavage.
> 
> I have one more query. Can we submit color scan along with notarized copies which I used at the time of ACS assessment?
> will CO accept mixture of non attested and attested documents?


You can submit both, get coloured scan of documents and certainly you can use ACS documents.


----------



## nicemathan

I guess you have been allocated with CO. These changes haven't happened in my immi account till now 

Congratz buddy..... keep :fingerscrossed: all the very best to hear the good news.



gsena33 said:


> I also spotted below changes today.
> 
> 1. Now family name in *Upper Case & rest in Lower Case*. Since applied date to yesterday all those names were in Upper case.
> 
> 2. status changed
> 
> *Processing-Please wait for the department to contact you* *------->>* *Processing*
> 
> Is this an indication that someone (CO) is working on my application. Has anybody experienced this scenario before?


----------



## gsena33

nicemathan said:


> I guess you have been allocated with CO. These changes haven't happened in my immi account till now
> 
> Congratz buddy..... keep :fingerscrossed: all the very best to hear the good news.


Hi nicemathan,

Thanks for sharing your info.


----------



## nicemathan

Yes you are correct last few days bit of anxiety has got into me.

One of my colleague who knew about my PR process said, you better take few days off and chill out.

Good yaar, you have organised stuffs through your friends.

Yes, one step at a time.... we should be able to attain those milestones.

I guess those signs reflect CO has been allocated. 



BretSavage said:


> Haha...i can understand..anxiety and nervousness is getting the best out of you.
> 
> Most of the things i have already taken care off (Like: Accommodation, Job, etc etc. My time and friends in Australia has really helped me on this :fingerscrossed remaining i am sure will work out with time, not worried much.
> 
> Changes like it has changed from Processing: Department will contact you..blah blah...to just Process all the remaining things are gone and date has changed to 7th April. So i hope my case has been allotted or someone is looking in to it.


----------



## vjwadhwa

nicemathan said:


> I guess you have been allocated with CO. These changes haven't happened in my immi account till now
> 
> Congratz buddy..... keep :fingerscrossed: all the very best to hear the good news.


Hi even in my application which is lodged on March 20 is showing processing. 

is that mean that CO is allocated ?

Seniors please advise.


----------



## nicemathan

I suppose you are seeing the application status in the first page.

The status message discussed above are after you click your application reference alpha numeric number, the status against each applicant's name will change from *Processing - wait for dept to contact you <---to---> Processing*



vjwadhwa said:


> Hi even in my application which is lodged on March 20 is showing processing.
> 
> is that mean that CO is allocated ?
> 
> Seniors please advise.


----------



## Solidmac

I applied on 13 feb, on 8th april CO asked for my latest 4months payslips and appointment letter of my current job, which I joined way back in 2008. I gave those docs today. My questions is
- when will CO reply, as their turn around time is 28 days 
- is it a positive sign, or negative

Please advice... Am getting nervous.


----------



## nicemathan

I would suggest reply to their mail with the relevant details and also upload the same in the Immi account.

In-case you are proceeding via agent he/she will be doing the above. Request the agent to call the DIBP to check whether all requested documents are fine with them.

If you are proceeding this PR process of your own, then you can do the same.

I suppose DIBP number was posted in this thread or 189 Visa lodged in 2015 thread just go through few pages or use the search button.



Solidmac said:


> I applied on 13 feb, on 8th april CO asked for my latest 4months payslips and appointment letter of my current job, which I joined way back in 2008. I gave those docs today. My questions is
> - when will CO reply, as their turn around time is 28 days
> - is it a positive sign, or negative
> 
> Please advice... Am getting nervous.


----------



## gurumurthal

Hey Bret and nicemathan,

I bet that both of you would get the golden mail next week.
Good luck to both of you.

Regards


----------



## Raviinc

Guys can someone give the link to the Visa tracker.


----------



## gurumurthal

Raviinc said:


> Guys can someone give the link to the Visa tracker.


In my signature.


----------



## Raviinc

gurumurthal said:


> In my signature.


Unable to open the page it says i need permission


----------



## BRam111

Should I wait 2 more weeks?
Applied on 27-Feb-2015
Ram



gurumurthal said:


> Hey Bret and nicemathan,
> 
> I bet that both of you would get the golden mail next week.
> Good luck to both of you.
> 
> Regards


----------



## nicemathan

I wish so Guru. Sweet in your mouth. (Not sure of the exact Hindi slang for it)

Earlier, while applying for ACS I happen to wait for two months (people used to say they [ACS] improved their turn around time by reducing to 2months from 3months), I didnt feel this anxious.

But this wait is slowly getting into the nerves.

Thanks once again.



gurumurthal said:


> Hey Bret and nicemathan,
> 
> I bet that both of you would get the golden mail next week.
> Good luck to both of you.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Raviinc

Hi 
I am having a problem accessing the visa tracker and whenever I try to access it says I need permission to view the spread sheet. Can you advise me what to do.
Thanks


----------



## nicemathan

Yeah you are correct, its again for permissions. 



Raviinc said:


> Unable to open the page it says i need permission


----------



## nicemathan

I noticed an update few pages back that the tracker is messed-up again.

So, probably the admin is trying restrict access till the mess is cleared or is it going to be the case going forward.



Raviinc said:


> Hi
> I am having a problem accessing the visa tracker and whenever I try to access it says I need permission to view the spread sheet. Can you advise me what to do.
> Thanks


----------



## BretSavage

gurumurthal said:


> Hey Bret and nicemathan,
> 
> I bet that both of you would get the golden mail next week.
> Good luck to both of you.
> 
> Regards


Thx alot bro.....i hope you will also hear from them soon as you have already made payment....why don't you call and reconfirm...


----------



## BretSavage

Raviinc said:


> Unable to open the page it says i need permission


Its working fine now...recheck it.


----------



## nicemathan

Yup its working now



BretSavage said:


> Its working fine now...recheck it.


----------



## ILY

Any Internal Auditor here who got NSW SS during Jan 2015 to date?


----------



## kamave

CO got assigned on our case file couple of days ago, requesting for US PCC. Replied to the email that, we're still waiting to get PCC from FBI, with the proof of FBI shipping history file. Sent our application back in 2nd week of Jan, finally FBI placed the charges on credit card, hopefully will get it by end of this month. 

Good luck everyone to get their grant faster!


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulation Kamave. 

I guess once you provide the PCC, CO will release the grant letter. 



kamave said:


> CO got assigned on our case file couple of days ago, requesting for US PCC. Replied to the email that, we're still waiting to get PCC from FBI, with the proof of FBI shipping history file. Sent our application back in 2nd week of Jan, finally FBI placed the charges on credit card, hopefully will get it by end of this month.
> 
> Good luck everyone to get their grant faster!


----------



## kamave

Thanks Mathan!


----------



## prasad.mahadik

NMCHD said:


> Congrats mate..


Thanks a lot mate..


----------



## nicemathan

No buddy, I haven't made an entry yet. 

Waiting for the results, post-which will update the tracker 



prasad.mahadik said:


> Mate i do not see an entry for your name in tracker....did u change the name to any of below HS,Paddy,Ten


----------



## MunishKumar

Finally Med results reflecting in Visa application... Some progress !!!

"Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."


----------



## BretSavage

prasad.mahadik said:


> Thanks a lot mate...Looking at ur signature, u should also receive it in this week...


Thx prasad....hoping for the same...


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Hi guys! 
Just need your help if you have any idea about this scenario. 
Can we transfer from 190 to 189 ? Or is there a possibility to get a realese from the nominating state ? 
What happens if we just enter and return back to our favt state and dont comply with the 2 years obligation ? 
Any sort of response would be highly appreciated. 
Thank you
Sarim


----------



## nicemathan

Could you please clarify at what stage are you in currently ? processing PR visa if yes may I know what stage please.

In-case you have already got your grant which state have you got your sponsorship?

The reply to these two queries will help me understand your situation and provide a more relevant response.

I hope you will concur  



Sarim.ali143 said:


> Hi guys!
> Just need your help if you have any idea about this scenario.
> Can we transfer from 190 to 189 ? Or is there a possibility to get a realese from the nominating state ?
> What happens if we just enter and return back to our favt state and dont comply with the 2 years obligation ?
> Any sort of response would be highly appreciated.
> Thank you
> Sarim


----------



## nicemathan

Here are some quick answers

Can we transfer from 190 to 189 ? *NO*

Or 

Is there a possibility to get a release from the nominating state ? *YES*

What happens if we just enter and return back to our favt state and dont comply with the 2 years obligation ? - *Might be an issue down the line while applying for citizenship or resident return visa and re-entry.*



Sarim.ali143 said:


> Hi guys!
> Just need your help if you have any idea about this scenario.
> Can we transfer from 190 to 189 ? Or is there a possibility to get a realese from the nominating state ?
> What happens if we just enter and return back to our favt state and dont comply with the 2 years obligation ?
> Any sort of response would be highly appreciated.
> Thank you
> Sarim


----------



## nicemathan

Thats more than 3 months. (Dec 9th 2014)

Did you tried calling/e-mailing DIBP to clarify on your situation.



kabeer786 said:


> IVisa Subclass:Skilled Australian Sponsored Visa (190)
> INominated occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
> IStream:skilled Australian Sponsored
> IIndicative Points test score:60
> 
> visa lodged on 9 december 2014
> police clearance filed on 4th jan 15
> medical filed on 8 jan 15
> 
> received a call from australian high commision india enquiring about current employment on 18 feb 2015
> 
> there has been no response from there on
> please let me know the maximum time i can receive a reply and what could be the possible reason for delay


----------



## nicemathan

Good 



MunishKumar said:


> Finally Med results reflecting in Visa application... Some progress !!!
> 
> "Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter."


----------



## manU22

kabeer786 said:


> IVisa Subclass:Skilled Australian Sponsored Visa (190)
> INominated occupation:Computer Network and Systems Engineer.
> IStream:skilled Australian Sponsored
> IIndicative Points test score:60
> 
> visa lodged on 9 december 2014
> police clearance filed on 4th jan 15
> medical filed on 8 jan 15
> 
> received a call from australian high commision india enquiring about current employment on 18 feb 2015
> 
> there has been no response from there on
> please let me know the maximum time i can receive a reply and what could be the possible reason for delay
> 
> 
> 
> hi manthan, my agents did send an mail to DIPB and they have stated dats its still under review.
> 
> my agents keep telling me to patiently wait and they said that maximum by june i can expect a reply from them.
> 
> the wait time is nerve wreaking......shld i take it for granted that " refusal for grant of pr" visa is on the way or is there still hope??.....pls reply
> 
> when can i expect a reply from them......and what could be the possible reasons for delay, has this ever happened with anybody or i am the only exceptional case ??


Hi,

I understand how it feels to wait without any direction which is this process. Dont loose hope and avoid any negative thoughts. Have some patience. There can be multiple reasons, few I have experienced are 1 -> multiple foreign visits by each applicant, 2 -> Australia travel couple of years ago, 3 -> loads of supporting documents uploaded. 

I was asked for additional documents which were already uploaded, I took the same set and sent it. So for me though additional documents were asked I didnt have to prepare anything new, they just missed from the huge set of documents I uploaded during visa filing.

Till then enjoy IPL with family and friends.

Thanks,
manu


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Thanks for your reply. Well i have just started this whole process. After doing an adv diploma in civil construction(title: civil engineering draftsperson) i passed an ielts and Naati test to reach an accumulated score of 60. Actually i am on 55 now because of my age. I will turn 25 in july and that is when i should reach 60 points mark. On the other hand i had submitted an EOI with 55 points in march and after 2 weeks got an invitation from NSW. Although i have already applied for that to get rid of this PR phobia. but literally i dont wanna leave WA as i -am doing really fine here. 
I could have waited till july( for 189) but we never know if they change the rules again in july and there could be a long wait before we get an invitation.


nicemathan said:


> Could you please clarify at what stage are you in currently ? processing PR visa if yes may I know what stage please.
> 
> In-case you have already got your grant which state have you got your sponsorship?
> 
> The reply to these two queries will help me understand your situation and provide a more relevant response.
> 
> I hope you will concur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys!
> Just need your help if you have any idea about this scenario.
> Can we transfer from 190 to 189 ? Or is there a possibility to get a realese from the nominating state ?
> What happens if we just enter and return back to our favt state and dont comply with the 2 years obligation ?
> Any sort of response would be highly appreciated.
> Thank you
> Sarim
Click to expand...


----------



## gourav25

Hi Friends,

Need some suggestion here.

CO requested for FBI PCC back in Jan'15. I was able to finally upload it in immi account on 5th April.
Also, I sent a copy of PCC in the mail to them. Now, do I need to call them for further processing or they'll do it themselves. How much time will it take now? pls share Brisbane team's contact number.


Thanks,





IELTS: 5-Aug-2014 | ACS (261313) : 25-02-2014 | EOI Submitted (65 points): 09-Nov-2014 | 189 Invitation: 14-Nov-2014 | 189 lodged: 19-Nov-14 | CO allocation : 20-Jan-2014 | FBI PCC submitted: 05-April-2015 | Grant: Waiting


----------



## manU22

gourav25 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need some suggestion here.
> 
> CO requested for FBI PCC back in Jan'15. I was able to finally upload it in immi account on 5th April.
> Also, I sent a copy of PCC in the mail to them. Now, do I need to call them for further processing or they'll do it themselves. How much time will it take now? pls share Brisbane team's contact number.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS: 5-Aug-2014 | ACS (261313) : 25-02-2014 | EOI Submitted (65 points): 09-Nov-2014 | 189 Invitation: 14-Nov-2014 | 189 lodged: 19-Nov-14 | CO allocation : 20-Jan-2014 | FBI PCC submitted: 05-April-2015 | Grant: Waiting




No followups required. You grant will come in few days time.


----------



## kabeer786

manU22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand how it feels to wait without any direction which is this process. Dont loose hope and avoid any negative thoughts. Have some patience. There can be multiple reasons, few I have experienced are 1 -> multiple foreign visits by each applicant, 2 -> Australia travel couple of years ago, 3 -> loads of supporting documents uploaded.
> 
> I was asked for additional documents which were already uploaded, I took the same set and sent it. So for me though additional documents were asked I didn't have to prepare anything new, they just missed from the huge set of documents I uploaded during visa filing.
> 
> Till then enjoy IPL with family and friends.
> 
> Thanks,
> manu


hi manu, thanks for re instilling hope, although the reason cited does no apply 2 me, as
i havent had an foreign travels, the only documents they asked again was the police clearance and my agents resend it again in the last week of feb.......from there on no response.............manu pls advise........would it be a wise decision to call australian high commission in india and enquire about the status......my agents are advising against it as they are saying that it could make the situation worse.....pls advise.


----------



## gurumurthal

BretSavage said:


> Thx alot bro.....i hope you will also hear from them soon as you have already made payment....why don't you call and reconfirm...


Actually i have applied through agent, so i am just coordinating through him.


----------



## gurumurthal

kabeer786 said:


> hi manu, thanks for re instilling hope, although the reason cited does no apply 2 me, as
> i havent had an foreign travels, the only documents they asked again was the police clearance and my agents resend it again in the last week of feb.......from there on no response.............manu pls advise........would it be a wise decision to call australian high commission in india and enquire about the status......my agents are advising against it as they are saying that it could make the situation worse.....pls advise.


Have you imported your application in immiaccount ?


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone

I was filling employment section and stuck with one tab. what should I fill under "Date to"?

shall I mention the date as mentioned in ACS assessment letter or current date?


----------



## manU22

kabeer786 said:


> hi manu, thanks for re instilling hope, although the reason cited does no apply 2 me, as
> i havent had an foreign travels, the only documents they asked again was the police clearance and my agents resend it again in the last week of feb.......from there on no response.............manu pls advise........would it be a wise decision to call australian high commission in india and enquire about the status......my agents are advising against it as they are saying that it could make the situation worse.....pls advise.


I understand its difficult but you need to hold on. Have patience and dont loose heart it would come.


----------



## manU22

sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I was filling employment section and stuck with one tab. what should I fill under "Date to"?
> 
> shall I mention the date as mentioned in ACS assessment letter or current date?



Current date.


----------



## sabbys77

manU22 said:


> Current date.


Thanks ManU22.

One more query. I visited NZ, Aus and Thailand in 2002. Major stay was in NZ for 4 months. Rest was just 3 and 5 days respectively.
Do I need to mention all these detail in previous country of residence section?


----------



## tahanpaa

70 days have passed no co contacted.


----------



## teek88

tahanpaa said:


> 70 days have passed no co contacted.


Don't stress too much yourself, I had the same problem like u, had to wait almost 6 months for GRANT, b patience all will b ok my friend, best of Luck


----------



## realneed

*Grant Today on 10th April*

Hello Everybody,

I received my #Skilled189 grant letter today at 07:30 AM IST.

#Applied on: 16th February (10:00 PM IST)
#Direct Grant on 10th April ()7:30 AM IST)
#Front loaded everything including PCC, Meds, and Form 80

I hope that it brings a mild relief to some of those anxiously waiting folks 

Cheers !!!


----------



## nicemathan

Yea buddy. ContagratZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ



realneed said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I received my #Skilled189 grant letter today at 07:30 AM IST.
> 
> #Applied on: 16th February (10:00 PM IST)
> #Direct Grant on 10th April ()7:30 AM IST)
> #Front loaded everything including PCC, Meds, and Form 80
> 
> I hope that it brings a mild relief to some of those anxiously waiting folks
> 
> Cheers !!!


----------



## sabbys77

realneed said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I received my #Skilled189 grant letter today at 07:30 AM IST.
> 
> #Applied on: 16th February (10:00 PM IST)
> #Direct Grant on 10th April ()7:30 AM IST)
> #Front loaded everything including PCC, Meds, and Form 80
> 
> I hope that it brings a mild relief to some of those anxiously waiting folks
> 
> Cheers !!!


Congrats Realneed


----------



## BretSavage

realneed said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I received my #Skilled189 grant letter today at 07:30 AM IST.
> 
> #Applied on: 16th February (10:00 PM IST)
> #Direct Grant on 10th April ()7:30 AM IST)
> #Front loaded everything including PCC, Meds, and Form 80
> 
> I hope that it brings a mild relief to some of those anxiously waiting folks
> 
> Cheers !!!


Congrtz realneed & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

sabbys77 said:


> guys pls help!
> 
> I visited NZ, Aus and Thailand in 2002. Major stay was in NZ for 4 months on student visa. Rest was just 3 and 5 days respectively (Tourist visa).
> Do I need to mention all these detail in previous country of residence section?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you need to mention your stay in NZ as you were there on student visa.

As far as Aus & Thailand stay is concerned you need to mention it in Question 19 of form 80.(International travels & movements)


----------



## BRam111

Only one grant today?

Ram


----------



## yashdeepsingh

Congrats all who are getting PR's 

Hi Folks

I am from Pune and I have applied for PCC on 20th Feb 2015, done my verification in police station ( Local Police station at Wakad in Pune ) on 21st March 2015. But till date there is no PCC message yet received by me to collect the same from PSK. 

Can any one please let me know what will be the best step I should take, I have been suggested to go to Poilice commissioner office so that matter can be expedited. I have talked to local police station as well and they have said your file has been transferred already.

Alo I was thinking to put an RTI as its almost 50 days and still I do not have my PCC with me. Though I am living at same place since from past 4 years and submitted all the possible docs ..

I have lodged my visa application on 20th Feb 2015 and now people who has lodged the Visa at that point of time are getting direct grants...

Below is my signatture.


----------



## BretSavage

yashdeepsingh said:


> Congrats all who are getting PR's
> 
> Hi Folks
> 
> I am from Pune and I have applied for PCC on 20th Feb 2015, done my verification in police station ( Local Police station at Wakad in Pune ) on 21st March 2015. But till date there is no PCC message yet received by me to collect the same from PSK.
> 
> Can any one please let me know what will be the best step I should take, I have been suggested to go to Poilice commissioner office so that matter can be expedited. I have talked to local police station as well and they have said your file has been transferred already.
> 
> Alo I was thinking to put an RTI as its almost 50 days and still I do not have my PCC with me. Though I am living at same place since from past 4 years and submitted all the possible docs ..
> 
> I have lodged my visa application on 20th Feb 2015 and now people who has lodged the Visa at that point of time are getting direct grants...
> 
> Below is my signatture.


Try to track your application via PSK cause they will issue it in the end.

It should not take this much of time, in my opinion best way will be to go and meet RPO or ARPO and request them to help you in this regard.


----------



## BretSavage

BRam111 said:


> Only one grant today?
> 
> Ram


3 grants 
1 CO contact.


----------



## ibfij

please provide visa tracker link


----------



## manU22

sabbys77 said:


> Thanks ManU22.
> 
> One more query. I visited NZ, Aus and Thailand in 2002. Major stay was in NZ for 4 months. Rest was just 3 and 5 days respectively.
> Do I need to mention all these detail in previous country of residence section?


Sorry was away and didnt see the msg. As suggested by other member, NZ should be given and rest in form 80 either in the required section or at the end of the form.

-manu.


----------



## manU22

BretSavage said:


> Try to track your application via PSK cause they will issue it in the end.
> 
> It should not take this much of time, in my opinion best way will be to go and meet RPO or ARPO and request them to help you in this regard.


Hi please follow this 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...0-indian-police-clearance-certificate-37.html


----------



## nicemathan

As per the tracker apart from realneed; 3 grants out of which two are onshore lodged date Feb 16th & Feb 13th(offshore)



BRam111 said:


> Only one grant today?
> 
> Ram


----------



## nicemathan

*Happy weekend folks.

Hopefully next week we might see the light at end of the tunnel *


----------



## BretSavage

nicemathan said:


> As per the tracker apart from realneed; 3 grants out of which two are onshore lodged date Feb 16th & Feb 13th(offshore)


Make it 4...one other guy offshore from Singapore has updated about his grant.


----------



## BretSavage

nicemathan said:


> *Happy weekend folks.
> 
> Hopefully next week we might see the light at end of the tunnel *


Thanks Bro....& all the best.

Next week is your week of joy....cheers


----------



## nicemathan

And yours too CHEERs with a filled glass. ( Content as per your taste  )



BretSavage said:


> Thanks Bro....& all the best.
> 
> Next week is your week of joy....cheers


----------



## priyasengupta

I was asked to submit Singapore PCC, as I am living Middle East, I had sent the letter through courier. As per Singapore police, it requires 20 days to issue this certificate. This is exactly 28th day since the CO asked the certificate.


I had sent an email with the receipt (acknowledgement by Singapore police on the receipt of documents and starting the process, expected end date) with Aussie Immigration as evidence of my request submission. 

Should I need to inform CO with any other information? or will the CO expect the certificate to be available exactly on the 28th day? Bit concerned, as I did not think that Singapore police will require 20 days to complete my verification (Indian PCC was provided in 3 days)


----------



## anandumesh

priyasengupta said:


> I was asked to submit Singapore PCC, as I am living Middle East, I had sent the letter through courier. As per Singapore police, it requires 20 days to issue this certificate. This is exactly 28th day since the CO asked the certificate.
> 
> 
> I had sent an email with the receipt (acknowledgement by Singapore police on the receipt of documents and starting the process, expected end date) with Aussie Immigration as evidence of my request submission.
> 
> Should I need to inform CO with any other information? or will the CO expect the certificate to be available exactly on the 28th day? Bit concerned, as I did not think that Singapore police will require 20 days to complete my verification (Indian PCC was provided in 3 days)


I have a question related to PCC. Is PCC only required for countries where you have stayed more than 6 months?


----------



## anandumesh

anandumesh said:


> I have a question related to PCC. Is PCC only required for countries where you have stayed more than 6 months?



I think I have the reply

Police certificates are also known as a penal clearance certificate in some countries. If you need information regarding penal clearance/police certificates for a citizenship application refer to the information on the Good character and offences page on the citizenship website.

When is a police certificate required?

If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed on this page for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.

The certificate must cover the period of time from the issue date back to the age you ceased to be a minor, or must cover the whole time you were in a country.

For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.

Character and police certificate requirements


----------



## hblbrn

*CO Related Queries*

Hi All - 

I have few queries related to the application process –

1) How is the priority of the visa applications arrived at? (I mean folks who applied on same day get CO assigned on different dates; sometimes an application lodged at a later date gets CO assigned first, than an earlier one)

2) What is the criteria that an application is assigned to a particular team (like Adelaide Team-6, Brisbane Team-34 etc.,)

3) Is there a limit/minimum number of cases that a CO needs to look into?

Your insignts are greatly appreciated.

Regards,
hblbrn


----------



## Worldcup2015

Hello,

I am looking for some particular information for dependent visa for my mother. 

I am B.Tech in CSE with 7 years of experience in IT. I am trying under visa type 189 including my partner (IT professional) and mother (House wife, age 62 years) . 

My father got expire recently in the month of Jan -2015, and my mother is living with me. I have three sisters who are married but No brother.

Also, I have no old proof for financial dependency.

I am not sure about the possibilities of my mothers dependent visa. Could you plesae guide me on this?

Q1. Should I apply for my mother's dependent visa?
Q2. My mother has not cleared IETLS, do I need to submit any proof or fees instead of IELTS.
Q3. Since my father expired recently in Jan-2105, so what all documents I can submit under financial dependancy?
Q4. In case, if I apply for my mother's dependancy visa, then will it affect my visa application in any sense?

Kindly guide me as my invitation period is expiring soon.

Thanks,
WC


----------



## cmfarhan

@hblbrn
Case officer are allocated randomly. There is no specific formula for that.


----------



## priyasengupta

anandumesh said:


> I have a question related to PCC. Is PCC only required for countries where you have stayed more than 6 months?


Yes.


----------



## usmansshaikh

priyasengupta said:


> Yes.


is it 6 months or 1 year?


----------



## manU22

usmansshaikh said:


> is it 6 months or 1 year?


I remember its 1 year


----------



## piyush1132003

Worldcup2015 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for some particular information for dependent visa for my mother.
> 
> I am B.Tech in CSE with 7 years of experience in IT. I am trying under visa type 189 including my partner (IT professional) and mother (House wife, age 62 years) .
> 
> My father got expire recently in the month of Jan -2015, and my mother is living with me. I have three sisters who are married but No brother.
> 
> Also, I have no old proof for financial dependency.
> 
> I am not sure about the possibilities of my mothers dependent visa. Could you plesae guide me on this?
> 
> Q1. Should I apply for my mother's dependent visa?
> Q2. My mother has not cleared IETLS, do I need to submit any proof or fees instead of IELTS.
> Q3. Since my father expired recently in Jan-2105, so what all documents I can submit under financial dependancy?
> Q4. In case, if I apply for my mother's dependancy visa, then will it affect my visa application in any sense?
> 
> Kindly guide me as my invitation period is expiring soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> WC


Adding up your mother will need lots of documentation and criteria needs to be fullfilled.
You need to check if everthing including medical she can pass.
For english req in case she won be able to give ielts, you need to submit some significant amount around4-6k $ for her.
Remember, if CO not get satisfied granting her visa due to whatslever reaso, that will impact entire family.
I recommend take a second opinion either from some mara agent or search thread with similar post.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## manU22

piyush1132003 said:


> Adding up your mother will need lots of documentation and criteria needs to be fullfilled.
> You need to check if everthing including medical she can pass.
> For english req in case she won be able to give ielts, you need to submit some significant amount around4-6k $ for her.
> Remember, if CO not get satisfied granting her visa due to whatslever reaso, that will impact entire family.
> I recommend take a second opinion either from some mara agent or search thread with similar post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


I agree with Piyush about Mara agent and different thread. 

But personally I recommend you include your mother in the application because as per your post she has to be with you (and with god's grace it will be with a grant and you all in Australia). Though this process might take a bit longer but the end result would be fruitful. If in case you dont include your mother along with your current application, please remember the process will be the same when you apply for her again (though she can travel in tourist visa which will let her stay for few months at one time). Please include her in you first application and face the questions asked by the CO and they are mostly reasonable. I feel for you, been with her takes priority then other material things at the moment.

-Cheers
---manu


----------



## nicemathan

yup you are correct.

Its one year not 6 months



manU22 said:


> I remember its 1 year


----------



## nicemathan

Well said mate. I concur.



manU22 said:


> I agree with Piyush about Mara agent and different thread.
> 
> But personally I recommend you include your mother in the application because as per your post she has to be with you (and with god's grace it will be with a grant and you all in Australia). Though this process might take a bit longer but the end result would be fruitful. If in case you dont include your mother along with your current application, please remember the process will be the same when you apply for her again (though she can travel in tourist visa which will let her stay for few months at one time). Please include her in you first application and face the questions asked by the CO and they are mostly reasonable. I feel for you, been with her takes priority then other material things at the moment.
> 
> -Cheers
> ---manu


----------



## atmahesh

thx for update. Unfortunately, I have got a card with 3520$( for individual) . I missed the tax part. 3520*1.08= 38.01$ so, I will get 40$ more in my ICICI Travel card. 

so, it should be 



yanivsinha said:


> Hi Richa,
> 
> Total Visa fees charges will 5338 AUD(3520+1760 + 1.08% of(3520+1760)).They charge addition 1.08 % of the total amount as tax while doing the transaction.
> 
> The best mode of payment is via forex card in AUD (Australian dollar) currency.
> 
> You can visit any of the ICICI/HDFC bank with your passport copy & EOI letter and ask for Forex card in AUD for travelling and get the required amount (around 5400 AUD) loaded in the card.
> 
> During payment of the visa fees,u can use this card like any generic credit card.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Yaniv


----------



## vmahajan25

Hello everyone, can someone please answer my queries that i posted day before yesterday?
As i am just going to start filling my visa application as got the invite yesterday, few initial start up questions.
-What is the process for medicals, do we need to take printout of anything from immi account while going for medical and when i can get the list of panels?
- Do we have to give last 12 months of recent payslips other then 1 payslip that i will attach for each past company.
-we need to give the current balance in bank account and also do we need to give any bank statements and if yes for how many months? I am in singapore for last 5 yrs, so how many months bank statement is required and also its fine if give last 5 yrs of tax assesment?
- Also i see lot about Form 80, whats all that about, do i need to fill and submit it along with the application.
- Also do i have to pay visa fees(or any other fees if any) at the time of submitting the application? Also how much is the fees for a family of 3( Adults and 1 kid).


----------



## prasadg

*Hi All*

Query...

Any PCC and Medical valid for 12 months? Some people say medical and PCC is valid only for 6 months and if we are making the fist visit after 6 months we have to take new PCC and Medical.

My first visit must do before f1st Feb 2015. If i travel on december my PCC and MEdicals will be 10 monts old. Will it be a problem for the first visit.

Pls advice.'

Thank in advance


----------



## manU22

Hello please see inline. Questions are welcome



vmahajan25 said:


> Hello everyone, can someone please answer my queries that i posted day before yesterday?
> As i am just going to start filling my visa application as got the invite yesterday, few initial start up questions.
> -What is the process for medicals, do we need to take printout of anything from immi account while going for medical and when i can get the list of panels?
> *Yes you would need to take the print along with the forms(though few hospital do provide but its best you take it from the website and type then print it to avoid any spelling mistakes at the hands of the hospital staff*
> - Do we have to give last 12 months of recent payslips other then 1 payslip that i will attach for each past company.
> *payslips of Jan and Dec of each year are fine, dont load the CO or the team with additional documents because they will have to review each one. First and last month of each year is fine*
> -we need to give the current balance in bank account and also do we need to give any bank statements and if yes for how many months? I am in singapore for last 5 yrs, so how many months bank statement is required and also its fine if give last 5 yrs of tax assesment?
> *No current balance is required if your question is to show financial stability. Bank statements are required to justify your payment inflows from your employer. You need to provide all bank statements you are showing your points for. If you dont have all then try to get it or will have to justify by tax returns or form 16 (in india)*
> - Also i see lot about Form 80, whats all that about, do i need to fill and submit it along with the application.
> *Form 80 is person particular form which is mandatory for each adult in the application. In this form you will have to provide all information since each applicatants birth, siblings, parents details*
> - Also do i have to pay visa fees(or any other fees if any) at the time of submitting the application? Also how much is the fees for a family of 3( Adults and 1 kid).
> *For main applicant its 3,520.00, all adults its 1880, for two adults it is 3,520.00, and child 880 AUD. Total is 7,920.00 + some surcharge. *
> Please see link http://www.immi.gov.au/Visas/Pages/Pricing-Estimator.aspx


----------



## manU22

prasadg said:


> Query...
> 
> Any PCC and Medical valid for 12 months? Some people say medical and PCC is valid only for 6 months and if we are making the fist visit after 6 months we have to take new PCC and Medical.
> 
> My first visit must do before f1st Feb 2015. If i travel on december my PCC and MEdicals will be 10 monts old. Will it be a problem for the first visit.
> 
> Pls advice.'
> 
> Thank in advance


Medicals and PCC are valid for one year. 1st Feb 2015 is gone, did you mean 2016??


----------



## akrish

Can anyone post the visa tracker?


----------



## prasadg

manU22 said:


> Medicals and PCC are valid for one year. 1st Feb 2015 is gone, did you mean 2016??


oh , Thank you very much it should be 1st feb 2016 ... 

Yo mean i will not have a problem. travelling in December?


----------



## Worldcup2015

*Personal Question - Dependent visa for my mother(single parent)*



manU22 said:


> I agree with Piyush about Mara agent and different thread.
> 
> But personally I recommend you include your mother in the application because as per your post she has to be with you (and with god's grace it will be with a grant and you all in Australia). Though this process might take a bit longer but the end result would be fruitful. If in case you dont include your mother along with your current application, please remember the process will be the same when you apply for her again (though she can travel in tourist visa which will let her stay for few months at one time). Please include her in you first application and face the questions asked by the CO and they are mostly reasonable. I feel for you, been with her takes priority then other material things at the moment.
> 
> -Cheers
> ---manu



Thanks Manu, it really enhance the positive energy. Really, I am very confused and have only 7 days to respond. my practical mind says, I should take tourist visa as my complete application can be ruined but my emotional heart says, I should include her as dependent visa. I am contacting experts not to disturb but I don't want to take any wrong step. She is old and did whatever she could, recently I lost my father so she needs me more but I was looking for this opportunity from many years. So its like a difficult decision for me. 


I think I should have put more information, actually I hadn't planned her visa but before applying EOI, my father expired. 
1. My father was retired Army personal and was getting pension. I didn't apply for mothers pension, considering my visa application case. My mother is house wife and has no income source. I didn't transfer money in her account before but now from last two months I have started it.

2. I am living with my mother from last 2 years, I bought the house and paying EMI. My father and me (co applicant) had taken the loan but I am only paying it.

3. I pay for her telephone bill from freerecharge but its prepaid so how can I get the proof of paying for my mother??

4. I pay for train tickets but how I can get the proof that I am paying it. Although I use net banking but how to extract the proof for specific transaction??

5. I pay medical bills but that too in cash. how to make proof out of it?

----------
6. My mother is a patient of blood pressure and Asthama, does it medically positive or negative??
----------

7. If I apply with my mother and the case is rejected with main applicant, then can I apply again or I can't apply after first rejection?


Kindly guide me as my invitation period is expiring soon.

Thanks,
WC


----------



## vmahajan25

manU22 said:


> Hello please see inline. Questions are welcome


Thanks Manu for the detailed replies. Couple of more queries, thanks for your patience in replying to my queries.

-Getting payslips for 1st and last month of prev years is difficult as i normally kept just 1 or 2 months of payslips of mine prev companies for the last 9 yrs, can that be a problem or will that be fine?
- I am claiming points for last 8 yrs of exp, do you mean to say that i have to get last 8 yrs of bank statements? Mine india account was closed 5 yrs back, not sure possible to get that? Last 8 yrs of bank statements will be too much, do we have to get them all attested and ulpoad them?
-Getting IT returns for last 5 yrs is ok in singapore but i dont know if there is any way to get last IT returns of few years in India as i dont think i have kept that, is there any way to get them in India?
-Also today i started filling the visa application, basically it just asked about mine and mine family details mainly other then ilets and experience/deucation details, is there any forms also that we need to fill and attach?
- Also i reached end of the application(17 pages) but i didnt found any option anywhere to upload the documents, did i missed something?
- Also i didnt saw any links to create HAP ID for medical as i reached till end where I got the option to submit but nothing else. For each applicant it was just asked "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" Again am i missing something? How to get medical and what need to be printed to take along?

Thanks again. I just started today and mine queries might be too basic or may have been asked many times but i hope you guys will understand


----------



## manU22

Please see my comments.



Worldcup2015 said:


> Thanks Manu, it really enhance the positive energy. Really, I am very confused and have only 7 days to respond. my practical mind says, I should take tourist visa as my complete application can be ruined but my emotional heart says, I should include her as dependent visa. I am contacting experts not to disturb but I don't want to take any wrong step. She is old and did whatever she could, recently I lost my father so she needs me more but I was looking for this opportunity from many years. So its like a difficult decision for me.
> 
> 
> I think I should have put more information, actually I hadn't planned her visa but before applying EOI, my father expired.
> 1. My father was retired Army personal and was getting pension. I didn't apply for mothers pension, considering my visa application case. My mother is house wife and has no income source. I didn't transfer money in her account before but now from last two months I have started it.
> 
> 2. I am living with my mother from last 2 years, I bought the house and paying EMI. My father and me (co applicant) had taken the loan but I am only paying it.
> 
> 3. I pay for her telephone bill from freerecharge but its prepaid so how can I get the proof of paying for my mother??
> 
> 4. I pay for train tickets but how I can get the proof that I am paying it. Although I use net banking but how to extract the proof for specific transaction??
> 
> 5. I pay medical bills but that too in cash. how to make proof out of it?
> 
> ----------
> 6. My mother is a patient of blood pressure and Asthama, does it medically positive or negative??
> 
> *Medicals only look for chronic disorder and not the one you mentioned. TB is a concern for them which they want to verify and not more. I heard they are not worried about HIV*
> ----------
> 
> 7. If I apply with my mother and the case is rejected with main applicant, then can I apply again or I can't apply after first rejection?
> 
> *Its your choice but keeping her in the original application will be easier than appalying later. You can surely apply again, for information in case the the visa is rejected you might get the money back. PLEASE INCLUDE HER ALSO*
> 
> 
> Kindly guide me as my invitation period is expiring soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> WC


----------



## Vivekarora

*Partner Skills*

HI,

I need help on some question, I hope any expert can reply me on this perfectly. 

I'm looking for partner skills points but before that i have one question here,

She has already completed bachelor of computer and right now doing Master of computer science( last semester is going on right now) and one year gap in between BCA and MSc(both degree in English medium).

She doesn't have any work experience and we are right now on 487 VISA in Australia.

She has recently finished her ILETS and her result is (L-5,W-6,S-5,R-4) overall it's 5. now I have question here firstly, can i claim her points or not ? if yes then how or it is necessary she must have work experience without that she can't? 

Thanks!!


----------



## manU22

Please see my response inline and Im sending my bank account details in PM   dont bother



vmahajan25 said:


> Thanks Manu for the detailed replies. Couple of more queries, thanks for your patience in replying to my queries.
> 
> -Getting payslips for 1st and last month of prev years is difficult as i normally kept just 1 or 2 months of payslips of mine prev companies for the last 9 yrs, can that be a problem or will that be fine?
> *It wont be till the CO says, but you can justify with correct reasoning*
> - I am claiming points for last 8 yrs of exp, do you mean to say that i have to get last 8 yrs of bank statements? Mine india account was closed 5 yrs back, not sure possible to get that? Last 8 yrs of bank statements will be too much, do we have to get them all attested and ulpoad them?
> *First option, banks do keep all records be it a closed account. Try to check with the bank. You dont have to attest anything which is in color. Black and white ofcourse you will have to.*
> -Getting IT returns for last 5 yrs is ok in singapore but i dont know if there is any way to get last IT returns of few years in India as i dont think i have kept that, is there any way to get them in India?
> *Its better if you can search for it. Having said that its not a problem and CO can ignore it. Again it completely depends on the CO who are reasonable. Dont worry too much*
> -Also today i started filling the visa application, basically it just asked about mine and mine family details mainly other then ilets and experience/deucation details, is there any forms also that we need to fill and attach?
> *Form 80 for each adult*
> - Also i reached end of the application(17 pages) but i didnt found any option anywhere to upload the documents, did i missed something?
> *After you have paid the fees, the form will come up with provision to upload the documents, it might take few minutes to hours. This wont be visible till you submit/pay.*
> - Also i didnt saw any links to create HAP ID for medical as i reached till end where I got the option to submit but nothing else. For each applicant it was just asked "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?" Again am i missing something? How to get medical and what need to be printed to take along?
> *HAP ID is auto generate and if you click on the link the forms would be visible. If the link is not clickable at the moment do wait till you pay the fees*
> Thanks again. I just started today and mine queries might be too basic or may have been asked many times but i hope you guys will understand


----------



## manU22

Vivekarora said:


> HI,
> 
> I need help on some question, I hope any expert can reply me on this perfectly.
> 
> I'm looking for partner skills points but before that i have one question here,
> 
> She has already completed bachelor of computer and right now doing Master of computer science( last semester is going on right now) and one year gap in between BCA and MSc(both degree in English medium).
> 
> She doesn't have any work experience and we are right now on 487 VISA in Australia.
> 
> She has recently finished her ILETS and her result is (L-5,W-6,S-5,R-4) overall it's 5. now I have question here firstly, can i claim her points or not ? if yes then how or it is necessary she must have work experience without that she can't?
> 
> Thanks!!



Im sorry but see cant as PR is skilled based and for that we need ACS assesment, since she just started her carrier which ACS wont like hence no points would be given.


----------



## manU22

prasadg said:


> oh , Thank you very much it should be 1st feb 2016 ...
> 
> Yo mean i will not have a problem. travelling in December?


No mate.. Dont worry.


----------



## vmahajan25

manU22 said:


> Please see my response inline and Im sending my bank account details in PM   dont bother


Wow thanks again Manu for quick reply. You mean to say after i fill the complete visa form in IMMI account, i need to submit it and then i will get option to pay the fees and only after paying i will get option to upload the documents?
Also i dont see any link for HAP Id anywhere, i just see my application when i login to my account, is that HAP Id links will be visible after i submit the application?

National Id can be either Adhar card or Pan card or both?


----------



## gurumurthal

BretSavage said:


> Thanks Bro....& all the best.
> 
> Next week is your week of joy....cheers


Next week belongs to three of us man.
You me and Nicemathan. :second:


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Vivekarora said:


> HI,
> 
> I need help on some question, I hope any expert can reply me on this perfectly.
> 
> I'm looking for partner skills points but before that i have one question here,
> 
> She has already completed bachelor of computer and right now doing Master of computer science( last semester is going on right now) and one year gap in between BCA and MSc(both degree in English medium).
> 
> She doesn't have any work experience and we are right now on 487 VISA in Australia.
> 
> She has recently finished her ILETS and her result is (L-5,W-6,S-5,R-4) overall it's 5. now I have question here firstly, can i claim her points or not ? if yes then how or it is necessary she must have work experience without that she can't?
> 
> Thanks!!


If her occupation is on SOL and she has a positive skill assessment along with 6 each in ielts, then you can claim her 5 points.


----------



## prasadg

manU22 said:


> No mate.. Dont worry.


Thank you vvery much mate,, Then i will be planning to go in December...


----------



## nicemathan

Yes you need to pay the fee; post-which you will have options for uploading relevant evidence documents and options to create HAP ID.

You can use both aadhaar card and PAN card. 

Reason I suppose aadhaar card details can be checked online. 

Likewise PAN card number will be useful in showing the linkage with your TAX papers as IT returns / Form16 / PF statement / payslips usually has PAN Card number written all over it.



vmahajan25 said:


> Wow thanks again Manu for quick reply. You mean to say after i fill the complete visa form in IMMI account, i need to submit it and then i will get option to pay the fees and only after paying i will get option to upload the documents?
> Also i dont see any link for HAP Id anywhere, i just see my application when i login to my account, is that HAP Id links will be visible after i submit the application?
> 
> National Id can be either Adhar card or Pan card or both?


----------



## nicemathan

Sorry buddy, I doubt you can claim spouse points as there is no work experience. 



Vivekarora said:


> HI,
> 
> I need help on some question, I hope any expert can reply me on this perfectly.
> 
> I'm looking for partner skills points but before that i have one question here,
> 
> She has already completed bachelor of computer and right now doing Master of computer science( last semester is going on right now) and one year gap in between BCA and MSc(both degree in English medium).
> 
> She doesn't have any work experience and we are right now on 487 VISA in Australia.
> 
> She has recently finished her ILETS and her result is (L-5,W-6,S-5,R-4) overall it's 5. now I have question here firstly, can i claim her points or not ? if yes then how or it is necessary she must have work experience without that she can't?
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## nicemathan

Happy to see the gang continues from the PTE-A era.

I hope, I wish, I believe its next week. :fingerscrossed:

All the best in advance folks 



gurumurthal said:


> Next week belongs to three of us man.
> You me and Nicemathan. :second:


----------



## usmansshaikh

Thanks to all the people on this forum for their help so far in my application and helping me get to this stage without any agents...finally visa lodged today...


----------



## nicemathan

all the very best. welcome to the waiting gang 



usmansshaikh said:


> Thanks to all the people on this forum for their help so far in my application and helping me get to this stage without any agents...finally visa lodged today...


----------



## vmahajan25

The 2 months time frame we get after receiving invitation, is it for submitting the visa application along with the documents and after that we need to get medical and PCC or we have to get everything done within 2 months?


----------



## BretSavage

usmansshaikh said:


> Thanks to all the people on this forum for their help so far in my application and helping me get to this stage without any agents...finally visa lodged today...


COngrtz Buddy....n welcome to the gang...


----------



## BretSavage

gurumurthal said:


> Next week belongs to three of us man.
> You me and Nicemathan. :second:


Really hope so bro.....:fingerscrossed:

All the best guys.....hopefully last round of concerned weekend drinking....


----------



## nicemathan

Those 2 months are for filling the VISA application and paying the fee. 

Once you have lodged the VISA, if you are expecting grant without delay it is advised to upload all relevant documentation before the CO allocation i.e roughly 50-55 days from the VISA application lodged date, going by current trend.



vmahajan25 said:


> The 2 months time frame we get after receiving invitation, is it for submitting the visa application along with the documents and after that we need to get medical and PCC or we have to get everything done within 2 months?


----------



## BretSavage

vmahajan25 said:


> The 2 months time frame we get after receiving invitation, is it for submitting the visa application along with the documents and after that we need to get medical and PCC or we have to get everything done within 2 months?


60 days is for submitting fee after invite. If you need quick grant try to upload everything as soon as you pay fees, if not in hurry...wait for it and let CO ask for everything (PCC & Meds).

Roughly CO is allocated after 60 days of paying fees so in between that you can upload everything.


----------



## venkasanka

gurumurthal said:


> Next week belongs to three of us man.
> You me and Nicemathan. :second:



Wish you all the very best guys!!!!!


----------



## BretSavage

venkasanka said:


> Wish you all the very best guys!!!!!


Thx alot buddy.....& all the best to you as well...


----------



## vmahajan25

Thanks Bret and Mathan for the reply. So that means we have in total of around 4 months to submit all the docs I.e 2 months even after submitting the visa application and visa fees..so even if mine documents are not ready within the 2 months given by them, I can go ahead and submit the visa application and visa fees and later keep on uploading the documents.right?
Medical documents we have to upload ourselves after getting from hospital?


----------



## manU22

vmahajan25 said:


> Thanks Bret and Mathan for the reply. So that means we have in total of around 4 months to submit all the docs I.e 2 months even after submitting the visa application and visa fees..so even if mine documents are not ready within the 2 months given by them, I can go ahead and submit the visa application and visa fees and later keep on uploading the documents.right?
> Medical documents we have to upload ourselves after getting from hospital?


You are right about first paying the fees and then start uploading documents.

Medicals would be uploaded by the hospital and not the applicant.


----------



## Appi

Hello guys.. 
A small query regarding the payment of fee... 
The agent is asking for complete details of credit card including the CC number and CVV number and expiry... Is this correct way ?? 
I dont want to prefer draft or cheque as it will delay the process...


----------



## F.A.Ansari

Hi Guys,

Need some help. I am currently residing and working in Saudi Arab. I need to get skills assessment from Australian Computer Society (ACS) and for that I would like to have my employment reference of Saudi Arab attested. I'm not sure from where I can get that done as the Saudi Chamber of Commerce and Ministry Of Foreign Affairs attest only in Arabic and they attest only original documents. I am based in Jeddah. Any help in this matter would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Pradip11

Hi guys I got my PTE result today. Finally acheived 7 each band after some hicups. I has originally applied for 190 for NSW state sponsorship when I was having 55 point as no 7 each band IELTS score, and the NSW state sponsor got me 5 additional point, hence 60 points. I have not received any invitation till now.

Now since I have got 7 on PTE, now my point is 65. I have already applied for 189 visa as it is more appropriate and straight forward. Now since my total point is 70 for 190 visa including 5 state sponsership, and 65 for 189 visa, I am confused which invitation will I receive first. I applied for 190 visa month ago, I applied for 189 visa today.

Other thing I want to know is the last time EOI was called on 10th of April. Who got the EOI invitation, when was EOI application submitted. 

I am applying for management accountant occupation.

Regards


----------



## rameshkd

Pradip11 said:


> Hi guys I got my PTE result today. Finally acheived 7 each band after some hicups. I has originally applied for 190 for NSW state sponsorship when I was having 55 point as no 7 each band IELTS score, and the NSW state sponsor got me 5 additional point, hence 60 points. I have not received any invitation till now.
> 
> Now since I have got 7 on PTE, now my point is 65. I have already applied for 189 visa as it is more appropriate and straight forward. Now since my total point is 70 for 190 visa including 5 state sponsership, and 65 for 189 visa, I am confused which invitation will I receive first. I applied for 190 visa month ago, I applied for 189 visa today.
> 
> Other thing I want to know is the last time EOI was called on 10th of April. Who got the EOI invitation, when was EOI application submitted.
> 
> I am applying for management accountant occupation.
> 
> Regards


Your invite much depends on the occupation ceiling. You're more likely to receive the invite for 190 first given you applied for it a month prior to 189.


----------



## nicemathan

I would say go for 189. There might be delay in invite but its worth the wait when you see the long run.

Why to restrict yourself in one state for 1st two years 



Pradip11 said:


> Hi guys I got my PTE result today. Finally acheived 7 each band after some hicups. I has originally applied for 190 for NSW state sponsorship when I was having 55 point as no 7 each band IELTS score, and the NSW state sponsor got me 5 additional point, hence 60 points. I have not received any invitation till now.
> 
> Now since I have got 7 on PTE, now my point is 65. I have already applied for 189 visa as it is more appropriate and straight forward. Now since my total point is 70 for 190 visa including 5 state sponsership, and 65 for 189 visa, I am confused which invitation will I receive first. I applied for 190 visa month ago, I applied for 189 visa today.
> 
> Other thing I want to know is the last time EOI was called on 10th of April. Who got the EOI invitation, when was EOI application submitted.
> 
> I am applying for management accountant occupation.
> 
> Regards


----------



## nicemathan

Yes thats correct. 

Usually what agent does is: Get a cheque / DD from applicants to their account. Once the amount is credited to their account they will pay the fee online using their card.

In-case the applicant wants it to be done fast then they might ask for your card details.

Now which option to choice is up to you.

Suppose you have shared your card details and you are feeling little bit uncomfortable, after confirming the transaction went fine; call-up the bank and ask for a re-issue of the card and cancel the previous one. You can be stress free, hope it helps.

Why not use travel card than credit card, service/transaction charges on credit card is something like 3.XX % compared to travel card 1.08% if I am not wrong. Your call now.



Appi said:


> Hello guys..
> A small query regarding the payment of fee...
> The agent is asking for complete details of credit card including the CC number and CVV number and expiry... Is this correct way ??
> I dont want to prefer draft or cheque as it will delay the process...


----------



## nicemathan

Not sure how its done in Saudi. 

Probably people from that region to assist as they might have more granular view on this to give you a detailed response on how to handle it.



F.A.Ansari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some help. I am currently residing and working in Saudi Arab. I need to get skills assessment from Australian Computer Society (ACS) and for that I would like to have my employment reference of Saudi Arab attested. I'm not sure from where I can get that done as the Saudi Chamber of Commerce and Ministry Of Foreign Affairs attest only in Arabic and they attest only original documents. I am based in Jeddah. Any help in this matter would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Appi

nicemathan said:


> Yes thats correct.
> 
> Usually what agent does is: Get a cheque / DD from applicants to their account. Once the amount is credited to their account they will pay the fee online using their card.
> 
> In-case the applicant wants it to be done fast then they might ask for your card details.
> 
> Now which option to choice is up to you.
> 
> Suppose you have shared your card details and you are feeling little bit uncomfortable, after confirming the transaction went fine; call-up the bank and ask for a re-issue of the card and cancel the previous one. You can be stress free, hope it helps.
> 
> Why not use travel card than credit card, service/transaction charges on credit card is something like 3.XX % compared to travel card 1.08% if I am not wrong. Your call now.


Thanks Nicemathan.. 
Want the process to be fast, so will go with CC. And abt travel card, i am not sure whether its available here in doha. 
n betr will change the CC after the process is over.


----------



## nicemathan

All the very best.



Appi said:


> Thanks Nicemathan..
> Want the process to be fast, so will go with CC. And abt travel card, i am not sure whether its available here in doha.
> n betr will change the CC after the process is over.


----------



## jollyjoe

Hi all.

I'm planning to apply for ACS but have a question

I've completed my B.E. Computer Science in India in 2008 and my Masters in Business IT from UK in 2010.

Wll ACS consider my B.E degree or my Masters degree?
and I've one year of experience between completion of B.E and starting my Masters, will ACS consider this experience?

I've total 3 years of experience, am I eligible to apply for 189?

Many thanks,
JollyJoe


----------



## manU22

Hello Jollyjoe, my comments are inline



jollyjoe said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm planning to apply for ACS but have a question
> 
> I've completed my B.E. Computer Science in India in 2008 and my Masters in Business IT from UK in 2010.
> 
> Wll ACS consider my B.E degree or my Masters degree? *It will consider both*
> and I've one year of experience between completion of B.E and starting my Masters, will ACS consider this experience? *Generally it will because its after your BE CS. But as per the norms now, ACS reduces two years from the experience shown. They might consider this one year from the reduced two*
> 
> I've total 3 years of experience, am I eligible to apply for 189?
> *Even if we consider the in between one year experience ACS would reduce 2 overall, so it will give you 2 years of relalted ex (max) it might be 1 year if ACS reduces 2 from the current ex. Eligibility for visa is not just about ex, please mention your complete details or refer to the immi website for points based immigration*
> 
> Many thanks,
> JollyJoe


----------



## nicemathan

You can show either BE from India or MBA from UK or both.

Having said that points out of experience; you will gain no points going by the current trend of ACS.

What is the job code have you zero'ed in on from the list and your expected points break-up.

One more request, please don't throw your current R&R and ask for which job code it fits better, I guess you will be able to identify the closely matching job code of yourself 1st  



jollyjoe said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm planning to apply for ACS but have a question
> 
> I've completed my B.E. Computer Science in India in 2008 and my Masters in Business IT from UK in 2010.
> 
> Wll ACS consider my B.E degree or my Masters degree?
> and I've one year of experience between completion of B.E and starting my Masters, will ACS consider this experience?
> 
> I've total 3 years of experience, am I eligible to apply for 189?
> 
> Many thanks,
> JollyJoe


----------



## gsena33

Hi all,

Has anybody been contacted by CO or received grant today ( 13/04/2015)


----------



## rsukhera

*55 Points apply for 190*

I have 55 points, Is it possible that i launch EOI and apply for 190. Yet i dont have any state sponsorship. Thanks.

Age 25
Skilled employment 15
Qualification 15


----------



## gsena33

rsukhera said:


> I have 55 points, Is it possible that i launch EOI and apply for 190. Yet i dont have any state sponsorship. Thanks.
> 
> Age 25
> Skilled employment 15
> Qualification 15


Yes you can submit while applying state sponsorship.


----------



## TakinDecent

F.A.Ansari said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some help. I am currently residing and working in Saudi Arab. I need to get skills assessment from Australian Computer Society (ACS) and for that I would like to have my employment reference of Saudi Arab attested. I'm not sure from where I can get that done as the Saudi Chamber of Commerce and Ministry Of Foreign Affairs attest only in Arabic and they attest only original documents. I am based in Jeddah. Any help in this matter would be highly appreciated.


Once you get your reference attested by both the chamber of commerce and foreign affairs get it translated into english by a certified translator.


----------



## rameshkd

How many grants today ?Unfortunately can't open G sheets at work.
Only Teddy got the good news today? Common Oz don't be lazy get the files moving quick:boxing:


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Everybody,

It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.

Yes, it is a grant.   

Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.

However, there was a status change in immi account to *Processing* from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.

Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.

Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails. 

Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.

Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)

Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.

Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:

Never crossed my country's border till date. 

Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


----------



## ILY

Is there any 221214 Internal Auditor with just 60 points got Grant under 189?


----------



## manU22

Congrats buddy. You will rock downunder.



nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to *Processing* from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


----------



## rsukhera

gsena33 said:


> Yes you can submit while applying state sponsorship.


Thanks for quick reply


----------



## mandy2137

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to *Processing* from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


Ahahaa..Congrats Mathan, 

great news .....God bless you...


----------



## rsukhera

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to *Processing* from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


Congrats


----------



## Pradip11

rameshkd said:


> Your invite much depends on the occupation ceiling. You're more likely to receive the invite for 190 first given you applied for it a month prior to 189.


"The ceiling is 4902 granted out of Total 5472 in Management Accounting ceiling, since I applied for 189 yesterday which I think is right after the last round of EOI opened on 11th of April, I assume I have to wait till next EOI opening cycle which is scheduled for 24th April to get any sort of Email with invitation and what are the chances of me being excluded from that cycle and carried forward to next cycle or even futher. Also my spouse is applying for PR along with me, so does she also need to give IELTS or PTE exam to apply with my application, she has done her Masters as well but in my Home Country, she can score easily score minimum score which is needed, but I am more worried about the time it will take to book the exam, the date is not available for atleast 2 month from now, Also since I have 65 point for 189 with my professional year, what are my chances of being elevated in the list of EOI applicants above people who have applied with 60 points.


----------



## BretSavage

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to *Processing* from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:




This is awesome man....truely wonderful & a well deserved quick grant.

Many congrtz buddy and all the very best for your future.

Btw where are you planning to move.....stay in touch.

God bless ya!!!


----------



## manU22

to make the reply short, getting an invite in the next round is highly likely for you. Yes your spouse will have to get IELTS and ACS done to give you points. But you wont need that if you get an invite before she appears for the PTE IELTS exam.



Pradip11 said:


> "The ceiling is 4902 granted out of Total 5472 in Management Accounting ceiling, since I applied for 189 yesterday which I think is right after the last round of EOI opened on 11th of April, I assume I have to wait till next EOI opening cycle which is scheduled for 24th April to get any sort of Email with invitation and what are the chances of me being excluded from that cycle and carried forward to next cycle or even futher. Also my spouse is applying for PR along with me, so does she also need to give IELTS or PTE exam to apply with my application, she has done her Masters as well but in my Home Country, she can score easily score minimum score which is needed, but I am more worried about the time it will take to book the exam, the date is not available for atleast 2 month from now, Also since I have 65 point for 189 with my professional year, what are my chances of being elevated in the list of EOI applicants above people who have applied with 60 points.


----------



## homeme

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to *Processing* from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


You have earned it...Congrats !!


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks mate. All the best for your process too.



rsukhera said:


> Congrats


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks mate. Now begins the tough task job and movement.

I wish you too get it this week :fingerscrossed:

Not yet decided on the movement. Currently started speaking with my Org. Lets hope for the best.  

Mostly Mel; however willing move to any village or town; where I get a job offer.



BretSavage said:


> This is awesome man....truely wonderful & a well deserved quick grant.
> 
> Many congrtz buddy and all the very best for your future.
> 
> Btw where are you planning to move.....stay in touch.
> 
> God bless ya!!!


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks mate. Wish you too get it on time without any undue delays.  



homeme said:


> You have earned it...Congrats !!


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks mate. I hope so,  All your wishes and prays are much needed.



manU22 said:


> Congrats buddy. You will rock downunder.


----------



## nicemathan

Ah Mandy my dear PTE-Academic friend, Thanks a lot dude.    



mandy2137 said:


> Ahahaa..Congrats Mathan,
> 
> great news .....God bless you...


----------



## msandhu

hi all,

I got 489 visa (Family Sponser) and was looking the way to get pr after 2 years. I got option of 887 visa through which i can get PR. 

My Quest.: 

1) If there any chance in coming next 2 years about the closing of this 887 visa or changing of any rule of this 887 visa?

2) What if? this 887 visa gets closed by government, then what will be the options for the visa holder 489? 

Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## regmiboyer

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to *Processing* from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:



Congrats Brother, We(Me and my wife) are very happy for you. You cant imagine the kind of celebration we had after reading your grant thread. We always follow your replies and discussed about you.

Your visa filling date and now the grant date is a mile stone for us to measure how far we are from the golden day....Yours has come, I am expecting in 15 days now.

Do pray for us Brother....We wish you are bright and successful future ahead.


Cheers...


----------



## cataliya

Hi All

i m following this forum since so long n almost find everything here...its such a helpful forum.
my query is that I have applied to vetassess for Marketing specialist n got positive result on march 2015 but this category is closed since last 3 years.
wat i suppose to do now...can i apply to AIM as well for marketing manager??is it permissible?
Please do let me knw....
Thanks


----------



## BretSavage

BretSavage said:


> This is awesome man....truely wonderful & a well deserved quick grant.
> 
> Many congrtz buddy and all the very best for your future.
> 
> Btw where are you planning to move.....stay in touch.
> 
> God bless ya!!!


You will do great buddy...need not to worry.

Me too will be moving to Melbourne, hope to catch you there.

I think my 27 overseas journey are delaying the process....


----------



## gsena33

BretSavage said:


> You will do great buddy...need not to worry.
> 
> Me too will be moving to Melbourne, hope to catch you there.
> 
> I think my 27 overseas journey are delaying the process....


Hi BretSavage,

Is no. of overseas travelling affecting to the processing time really. How do they check it ? That means Should we upload the all visa stampped pages in passport ?


----------



## BretSavage

3 grants today.


----------



## BretSavage

gsena33 said:


> Hi BretSavage,
> 
> Is no. of overseas travelling affecting to the processing time really. How do they check it ? That means Should we upload the all visa stampped pages in passport ?


Hi gsena,

Nope not really, i am just taking a guess, cause if you look at the visa pattern people with less or no foreign visits are getting grants little bit quickly (My guess only).

You need not to upload all pages, just mention it in form 80 if you are uploading it.

All the best.


----------



## jollyjoe

manU22 said:


> Hello Jollyjoe, my comments are inline


Thanks for the quick response Manu22,

My experience is in two different codes

I have worked two years as a software engineer which is related to 261313 @ related to my B.E. Degree &

One year of experience as ICT business Analyst (261111) which is related to my masters degree.

Is it okay?

Wil acs grant me two different codes or only one?

Thanks again


----------



## rameshkd

jollyjoe said:


> Thanks for the quick response Manu22,
> 
> My experience is in two different codes
> 
> I have worked two years as a software engineer which is related to 261313 @ related to my B.E. Degree &
> 
> One year of experience as ICT business Analyst (261111) which is related to my masters degree.
> 
> Is it okay?
> 
> Wil acs grant me two different codes or only one?
> 
> Thanks again


ACS assessment relates your high qualification and it's associated work. So you may not be assessed as relvant experience for 261313


----------



## manU22

rameshkd said:


> ACS assessment relates your high qualification and it's associated work. So you may not be assessed as relvant experience for 261313


Ramesh is right. But the is a catch, the number of invites for BA are less compared to other jobcode, you might have to wait a bit longer or else use spouse points and reach over 65 points.


----------



## batcoder0619

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to *Processing* from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


Congrats nicemathan on getting the grant!!

I just had a question regarding the IED which is based on medicals date.

Is it the date at which the doctor submits to DIBP the full report or when DIBP has assessed the report?

Please note my medicals were submitted electronically through a doctor who supports eMedical.


----------



## jollyjoe

manU22 said:


> Ramesh is right. But the is a catch, the number of invites for BA are less compared to other jobcode, you might have to wait a bit longer or else use spouse points and reach over 65 points.


I think I can score 79 on Pte.
So my score will be 65

Will I still have to wait longer ?


----------



## manU22

jollyjoe said:


> I think I can score 79 on Pte.
> So my score will be 65
> 
> Will I still have to wait longer ?


The more the points the wait reduces for BA. for SE etc the invite will come in the next round as per the current trend.


----------



## gsena33

BretSavage said:


> Hi gsena,
> 
> Nope not really, i am just taking a guess, cause if you look at the visa pattern people with less or no foreign visits are getting grants little bit quickly (My guess only).
> 
> You need not to upload all pages, just mention it in form 80 if you are uploading it.
> 
> All the best.


Hi BretSavage,

Thanks for the reply. In mine ( including wife) also around 20 travel movements in form 80. Let's see.


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks Regmiboyer   

Happy to see people are following my posts.

Sure, lets stay in touch You are in Bangalore ? PM me 



regmiboyer said:


> Congrats Brother, We(Me and my wife) are very happy for you. You cant imagine the kind of celebration we had after reading your grant thread. We always follow your replies and discussed about you.
> 
> Your visa filling date and now the grant date is a mile stone for us to measure how far we are from the golden day....Yours has come, I am expecting in 15 days now.
> 
> Do pray for us Brother....We wish you are bright and successful future ahead.
> 
> 
> Cheers...


----------



## nicemathan

Yes thanks a lot mate.

Lets stay in touch.

I will be eagerly following your updates.



BretSavage said:


> You will do great buddy...need not to worry.
> 
> Me too will be moving to Melbourne, hope to catch you there.
> 
> I think my 27 overseas journey are delaying the process....


----------



## nicemathan

ACS will give only one job code.

In-case, ACS approved your R&R to be closing matching BA then getting an invite is doubtful as the invites (For BAs & SAs - 261XXX) are exhausted for this financial year.

I hope this helps.



jollyjoe said:


> Thanks for the quick response Manu22,
> 
> My experience is in two different codes
> 
> I have worked two years as a software engineer which is related to 261313 @ related to my B.E. Degree &
> 
> One year of experience as ICT business Analyst (261111) which is related to my masters degree.
> 
> Is it okay?
> 
> Wil acs grant me two different codes or only one?
> 
> Thanks again


----------



## BRam111

Totally 2 grants today?

Ram


----------



## manU22

gsena33 said:


> Hi BretSavage,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. In mine ( including wife) also around 20 travel movements in form 80. Let's see.


Dont want to raise this further, but mine was a bit delayed because of multiple trips. At the same time another family got it much earlier(with multiple visits abroad).


----------



## Pradip11

*190 or 189*

Hi Guys,

I had finished my Masters in Professional Accounting + Professional year and gathered 55 points. When NSW state sponsorship opened I applied for 190 visa as the state sponser gave me 5 additional point to reach the threshold of 60 point. Its been 4 weeks I applied without any response. My TR visa will expire in June, 2015 so i think i am in a tight position.

I have finally got each band 7 on PTE and now my overall point is 65 (55 + 10 for 7 PTE each band). I have already applied for 189 as it is most direct route as well as less time consuming. I just ticked the 189 after updating my english score. Now my point for 190 visa is 70 pts and 189 visa is 65 points. So, I am not sure which invitation will I receive first. Is there a possibility I get invitation for both 190 and 189. If yes, how do I choose best one for me as I know 189 is probably best as I do not have to move anywhere leaving my current job. 

Also my wife is a co-applicant, so do I need to include her IELTS or PTE score??. She has done her masters back home as well. 

And since the occupation ceiling has reached almost 4902 out of 5572, what are my chances of being invited this year, I am assuming the ceiling will be reached in next 2-3 invitation and I have to wait till next year when quota opens again, but by then my visa would already expire. And will having 65 point filter me on the application, or it is first come first serve basis.

I am just worried if I am not selected this year, what are the chances of Accountancy being removed from SOL as they have been debating about it for a while.

I am new to this thread and I wonder I never came across this one. All your help will be highly anticipated and respected.

Best Regards


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

How Many of them got the Grant Today ???


----------



## ishugarg

*waiting for Invitation*

Please anyone can tell me when i can get invitation from immigration department.

I hve submitted EOI on 27th March with 60 points with software programmer


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

ishugarg said:


> Please anyone can tell me when i can get invitation from immigration department.
> 
> I hve submitted EOI on *27th March* with 60 points with software programmer


Either on *24th April *if not then two more weeks after that which is on *8th May*. Immi people will update when will be the other two rounds in the Month of *May 2015
*

My Friend applied for *EOI* on *20th March*, he dint received it yet. Waiting for the next round which is on *24th April 2015*


----------



## gurumurthal

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to *Processing* from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


Congrats Man


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to *Processing* from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:



Congratulation !!!!! Im eagerly waiting too for my Grant..!! Being Impatient these days .. Congratulation Once again !!!


----------



## shivmani

@ nicemathan- congratulations for the direct grant.. 

@bretsavage - Even i have 40+ foreign travels in my passport.. so will this delay our case ? Can u suggest any reasons for delays as they were short visits and mostly to 1st world countries ??

Even my account is stuck at "processing..please wait for CO to contact" since 20th Feb. No signs of CO yet.. But at the same time i didn;t receive any delay mails from their end. So is it a good sign ??

Thanks bro for your time.


----------



## Raviinc

I think someone has screwed up the tracker again. Can someone set it right.
Thanks


----------



## manU22

asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Either on *24th April *if not then two more weeks after that which is on *8th May*. Immi people will update when will be the other two rounds in the Month of *May 2015
> *
> 
> My Friend applied for *EOI* on *20th March*, he dint received it yet. Waiting for the next round which is on *24th April 2015*


May2015 looks more realistic for EOI submitted by end of March.


----------



## manU22

I guess this is already answered in different thread and to you.



Pradip11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had finished my Masters in Professional Accounting + Professional year and gathered 55 points. When NSW state sponsorship opened I applied for 190 visa as the state sponser gave me 5 additional point to reach the threshold of 60 point. Its been 4 weeks I applied without any response. My TR visa will expire in June, 2015 so i think i am in a tight position.
> 
> I have finally got each band 7 on PTE and now my overall point is 65 (55 + 10 for 7 PTE each band). I have already applied for 189 as it is most direct route as well as less time consuming. I just ticked the 189 after updating my english score. Now my point for 190 visa is 70 pts and 189 visa is 65 points. So, I am not sure which invitation will I receive first. Is there a possibility I get invitation for both 190 and 189. If yes, how do I choose best one for me as I know 189 is probably best as I do not have to move anywhere leaving my current job.
> 
> Also my wife is a co-applicant, so do I need to include her IELTS or PTE score??. She has done her masters back home as well.
> 
> And since the occupation ceiling has reached almost 4902 out of 5572, what are my chances of being invited this year, I am assuming the ceiling will be reached in next 2-3 invitation and I have to wait till next year when quota opens again, but by then my visa would already expire. And will having 65 point filter me on the application, or it is first come first serve basis.
> 
> I am just worried if I am not selected this year, what are the chances of Accountancy being removed from SOL as they have been debating about it for a while.
> 
> I am new to this thread and I wonder I never came across this one. All your help will be highly anticipated and respected.
> 
> Best Regards


----------



## venkasanka

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to *Processing* from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:



Congratulations and I am very happy for you!!!! Wish you all the very best for your future life in Australia


----------



## gurumurthal

Hello Everyone,

I have also got the grant today.
Thanks everyone for their wishes and support.

Regards
Gurpreet


----------



## venkasanka

gurumurthal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have also got the grant today.
> Thanks everyone for their wishes and support.
> 
> Regards
> Gurpreet



Congratulations Gurpreet and I am happy for your grant. Wish you all the very best for your future life in Australia !!!!


----------



## manU22

gurumurthal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have also got the grant today.
> Thanks everyone for their wishes and support.
> 
> Regards
> Gurpreet


Congrats buddy


----------



## manU22

vineet85_05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have a query,
> ACS deducted 2 years from my professional experience, i.e. Actual Experience=7 yrs, but after deduction it became 5 years.
> But I didn't find any option in Skillselect to deduct my experience, so, I have written 7 years experience in SkillSelect.
> Is it fine?
> 
> Regards
> Vineet
> 
> ---------------------
> Visa Subclass: 189
> 261313 : Software Engineer


Hi,

its not fine. Divide the experiene into two first two years as "not relevant" and remaining 5 years as relevant by put the same company name.


----------



## BretSavage

gurumurthal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have also got the grant today.
> Thanks everyone for their wishes and support.
> 
> Regards
> Gurpreet


Many congrtz Gurpreet, very happy for you.

Your words are coming true, 2of you got grant today....hopefully i am next in line...:fingerscrossed:

All the best for your future in oz n keep in touch.


----------



## BretSavage

shivmani said:


> @ nicemathan- congratulations for the direct grant..
> 
> @bretsavage - Even i have 40+ foreign travels in my passport.. so will this delay our case ? Can u suggest any reasons for delays as they were short visits and mostly to 1st world countries ??
> 
> Even my account is stuck at "processing..please wait for CO to contact" since 20th Feb. No signs of CO yet.. But at the same time i didn;t receive any delay mails from their end. So is it a good sign ??
> 
> Thanks bro for your time.


HI shivmani,

There is no fixed criteria for this, it is just my assumption that in mine particular case it can be because of foreign travel or might be job code.

These are very anxious moments for us so you never know what you will end up with.

Stay positive and you will be fine.

All the best.


----------



## yashdeepsingh

nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to *Processing* from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


Hey nicemathan, 

Happy to see you finally got the grant, congratulations dear. My PCC is also cleared and hopefully will be uploading the same tomorrow to immiaccount. 

Hope for some good news for me too in coming days ! 

Cheers Matey !


----------



## vineet85_05

manU22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> its not fine. Divide the experiene into two first two years as "not relevant" and remaining 5 years as relevant by put the same company name.


Thanks for the reply.
Actually the first 2 years are deducted to meet 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date' and these two years are used to meet the suitability criteria. And the Remaining 5 yrs are considered as the Skilled employment.
But in case of SkillSelect, There's no such option, Rather it only has the option for 'relevant' or 'not relevant' experience.
Do you think, I should mark these two yrs as 'not relevant', although they're relevant but deducted by ACS?

Regards
Vineet

------------
261313 Software Engineer : 7 years total Work Experience.


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks for your wishes Guru   



gurumurthal said:


> Congrats Man


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks Shivmani   



shivmani said:


> @ nicemathan- congratulations for the direct grant..
> 
> @bretsavage - Even i have 40+ foreign travels in my passport.. so will this delay our case ? Can u suggest any reasons for delays as they were short visits and mostly to 1st world countries ??
> 
> Even my account is stuck at "processing..please wait for CO to contact" since 20th Feb. No signs of CO yet.. But at the same time i didn;t receive any delay mails from their end. So is it a good sign ??
> 
> Thanks bro for your time.


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks a lot Venki (I hope I can use short form, you will not be annoyed : ) ) for your wishes.



venkasanka said:


> Congratulations and I am very happy for you!!!! Wish you all the very best for your future life in Australia


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Yeshdeep, Thanks a lot mate for your wishes.

Wishing you in advance. Lets be in touch  



yashdeepsingh said:


> Hey nicemathan,
> 
> Happy to see you finally got the grant, congratulations dear. My PCC is also cleared and hopefully will be uploading the same tomorrow to immiaccount.
> 
> Hope for some good news for me too in coming days !
> 
> Cheers Matey !


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks a lot for your wishes mate. You too will get it ontime 



asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Congratulation !!!!! Im eagerly waiting too for my Grant..!! Being Impatient these days .. Congratulation Once again !!!


----------



## nicemathan

*Congratulation Guru Very happy for you.

EnjoyZZZZ the moment.

So whats your further plans, if I may know please*



gurumurthal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have also got the grant today.
> Thanks everyone for their wishes and support.
> 
> Regards
> Gurpreet


----------



## skyhigh15

Congrats Guru....


----------



## nicemathan

You will get this week yaar. I wish it should be tomorrow itself.

Eagerly following you.  

Certainly we will be touch.



BretSavage said:


> Many congrtz Gurpreet, very happy for you.
> 
> Your words are coming true, 2of you got grant today....hopefully i am next in line...:fingerscrossed:
> 
> All the best for your future in oz n keep in touch.


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to *Processing* from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


Hi Mathan,

Great News..Many congratulations mate....
Well deserved :second:

After a long wait although in your case it was very quick.....

Enjoy the moment & stay in touch......

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Either on *24th April *if not then two more weeks after that which is on *8th May*. Immi people will update when will be the other two rounds in the Month of *May 2015
> *
> 
> My Friend applied for *EOI* on *20th March*, he dint received it yet. Waiting for the next round which is on *24th April 2015*


My friend applied on 13 March with 60 points is still waiting...


----------



## Jeeten#80

Your friend will definitely get his Invite in April 24th, 2015 round.

Others who have submitted their EOI's around 20th March should be nervous until April 23rd, 2015 @ 19:30 hrs. As these people are hanging by the thread.

Regards,
Jeetendra



prasad.mahadik said:


> My friend applied on 13 March with 60 points is still waiting...


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

prasad.mahadik said:


> My friend applied on 13 March with 60 points is still waiting...


OMG!!! I applied with 60 points got my EOI in 4 Weeks. !! Not sure how is this running !!


----------



## lk2015

Me and my family received our direct grant on the 24th of March. We are planning to visit Australia during early October. Me and wife have our own passport where our 1.5 year old infant has been endorsed within my wife’s passport. A colleague of mine said that not having a separate passport for the kid could lead to problems, although he did not explicitly mention the reason for the same. I was thinking of getting a separate passport when my wife’s one expires in 2.5 year’s time. Could someone please advise.


----------



## RICHA1JAVA

@NiceMathan

Congratulations for the VISA grant..

All d best for a new journey of life..

Regards
Richa


----------



## TeamRanger

lk2015 said:


> Me and my family received our direct grant on the 24th of March. We are planning to visit Australia during early October. Me and wife have our own passport where our 1.5 year old infant has been endorsed within my wife’s passport. A colleague of mine said that not having a separate passport for the kid could lead to problems, although he did not explicitly mention the reason for the same. I was thinking of getting a separate passport when my wife’s one expires in 2.5 year’s time. Could someone please advise.


I do not follow , how do you plan to travel without a passport for your baby?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Not sure how things work in your home country.

But in India, we have to apply for a NEW passport for ALL Indian's, even an Infant.

BUT your Friend is correct and you should apply for a Separate passport for your Child without any further delay.

Contact the nearest passport office in your City and initiate the process after consulting them.

All The Best!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra




lk2015 said:


> Me and my family received our direct grant on the 24th of March. We are planning to visit Australia during early October. Me and wife have our own passport where our 1.5 year old infant has been endorsed within my wife’s passport. A colleague of mine said that not having a separate passport for the kid could lead to problems, although he did not explicitly mention the reason for the same. I was thinking of getting a separate passport when my wife’s one expires in 2.5 year’s time. Could someone please advise.


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



asaduddin.mohamed said:


> OMG!!! I applied with 60 points got my EOI in 4 Weeks. !! Not sure how is this running !!


Which Job code mate & which category, there are lots of things that matter & are taken in to consideration...


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

prasad.mahadik said:


> Which Job code mate & which category, there are lots of things that matter & are taken in to consideration...


Same like me Code : *261313 Software Engg*.

I have applied for My Visa on *3rd March 2015* waiting for *Grant *


----------



## kothandaraman

Hello members
I got EOI invite on March 13th. Still I didnt lodge our visa. We are waiting for our new born passport. I have lived in USA for three years (2006 to 2009). I am having pcc from usa which got expired last 6 months. I didnt tavel back to USA. Being a secondary applicant do i need to produce a new PCC or can i proceed with existing PCC, because it will take minimum 16 weeks. My wife is primary applicant. Can anyone please clarify
Kothandaraman


----------



## Luv_k

*Help needed*

Hi Expats!

I have been following this forum for a while and I truly appreciate everyone for spending their valuable time on solving queries. 
Now, I have applied for my 189 application on 13th of March. I had to apply for the student visa as well as I was waiting for the EOI. I was asked to provide documents such as Financial, GTE,OSHC etc in 28 days which expired last week. I have emailed them asking for some more time which was declined as well. I am on BVA at the moment but if I withdraw my student visa application, I will get BVE as I have BVC as well after 189 application which is not in effect now because apparently withdrawing will cancel all the associated visas and I'll get the next worse visa which is BVE.
I would like to know what if I don't withdraw my student visa application and don't submit documents, would that affect my 189 application negatively as it will be refused due to not providing enough documents. 
I don't really want BVE because of the no work condition and going by the current trend, I still have another month to go before a CO will be assigned. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## BretSavage

kothandaraman said:


> Hello members
> I got EOI invite on March 13th. Still I didnt lodge our visa. We are waiting for our new born passport. I have lived in USA for three years (2006 to 2009). I am having pcc from usa which got expired last 6 months. I didnt tavel back to USA. Being a secondary applicant do i need to produce a new PCC or can i proceed with existing PCC, because it will take minimum 16 weeks. My wife is primary applicant. Can anyone please clarify
> Kothandaraman


You need to reapply for your FBI clearance, even if you are not claiming point for yourself.

Its a rule that all member aged 16 & above(i think) need to get PCC from countries where they have spent 12months or more. You still have time apply for it meanwhile prepare for rest of your documents, you have 60days from date of invite.


----------



## Solidmac

Hi friends, 
Anybody contected by CO for further docs on 8th april??
If yes, then did you get a grant, my docs status showed recieved, how long I have to wait.
Please share..

Thanks


----------



## MunishKumar

gurumurthal said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have also got the grant today.
> Thanks everyone for their wishes and support.
> 
> Regards
> Gurpreet


Many Congrats for your Visa grant. Wish you a great future ahead


----------



## MunishKumar

Congrats NiceMathan  Finally long wait paid off well !!!
Wish you a great life in Australia ahead...


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks Richa. All the best for your process too.



RICHA1JAVA said:


> @NiceMathan
> 
> Congratulations for the VISA grant..
> 
> All d best for a new journey of life..
> 
> Regards
> Richa


----------



## nicemathan

As per my understanding you need *not* take the PCC for USA again as you havent visited it post 2006-2009, provided your PCC from USA clearly mentions it was for period from 2006-2009.

Pertaining the same / similar topic; there was discussion in another thread; where-in an Indian went to Aus under 457 VISA; spent few years in Aus but didnt return to India and later while processing 189 as onshore applicant, had used the PCC obtained during 457 for 189 and the CO accepted it.

I have provided the link of the that thread in this thread lots of pages back. Probably give a search on all the posts posted by me in this thread, you will get the user details, FYI that applicant got the grant.



kothandaraman said:


> Hello members
> I got EOI invite on March 13th. Still I didnt lodge our visa. We are waiting for our new born passport. I have lived in USA for three years (2006 to 2009). I am having pcc from usa which got expired last 6 months. I didnt tavel back to USA. Being a secondary applicant do i need to produce a new PCC or can i proceed with existing PCC, because it will take minimum 16 weeks. My wife is primary applicant. Can anyone please clarify
> Kothandaraman


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks Munish Kumar   all the best for your processing too.



MunishKumar said:


> Congrats NiceMathan  Finally long wait paid off well !!!
> Wish you a great life in Australia ahead...


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks a lot buddy.    

Certainly yes, will stay in touch.



prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> Great News..Many congratulations mate....
> Well deserved :second:
> 
> After a long wait although in your case it was very quick.....
> 
> Enjoy the moment & stay in touch......
> 
> Regards,
> Prasad


----------



## atmahesh

nicemathan said:


> Thanks Richa. All the best for your process too.


Many congratulations mathan!! Wish you good luck. Hope you are Enjoying Bangalore weather too today.


----------



## nicemathan

I guess every individual must have separate passport right. 

Not sure how it works in your country. Did a quick wiki on your country's passport. 

I guess there are separate passport for minors below 10 years.

In India all overseas travelers must have a valid passport.

The highlighted text below in your statement (amber colored) doesn't sound right. Please clarify. 

*Does passports have child's name endorsed in your country' !!!! ??? *

Because I see only the following:

As per net information Lankan passport includes the following data:

Photograph of the holder (digital image printed on page)
Type ('PA' or 'PB' for Ordinary Passport, 'PC' for Official Passport and 'PD' for Diplomatic Passport)
Country code ('LKA' for Sri Lanka)
Passport No. (Starting with 'M' or 'N' for Ordinary Passport, 'OL' for Official Passport and 'D' for Diplomatic Passport)
Surname
Other Names
National Status ('SRI LANKAN')
Date of Birth (DD/MM/YYYY)
Sex ('M' for Male and 'F' for Female
Place of Birth (only the city or town is listed)
Date of Issue (DD/MM/YYYY)
Date of Expiry (DD/MM/YYYY)
Profession
ID No. (National Identity Card Number)
Holder's Sign (digital image printed on page)
Authority Colombo (digital image printed on page)
Machine Readable Zone



lk2015 said:


> Me and my family received our direct grant on the 24th of March. We are planning to visit Australia during early October. *Me and wife have our own passport where our 1.5 year old infant has been endorsed within my wife’s passport.* A colleague of mine said that not having a separate passport for the kid could lead to problems, although he did not explicitly mention the reason for the same. I was thinking of getting a separate passport when my wife’s one expires in 2.5 year’s time. Could someone please advise.


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks buddy.

Definitely Big Yes 



atmahesh said:


> Many congratulations mathan!! Wish you good luck. Hope you are Enjoying Bangalore weather too today.


----------



## NMCHD

ILY said:


> Is there any 221214 Internal Auditor with just 60 points got Grant under 189?


I got the grant with 65 points. However, once you get the invite, points do not matter. Go ahead and file your EOI (if not done yet)

Cheers..


----------



## sandeepr

nicemathan said:


> Thanks for your wishes Guru


Congrats Dude!!!


----------



## JK684

Congrats man . I have been browsing this forum for a while and it is great to see people helping each other a lot !!



nicemathan said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> It was a wonderful journey with its own set off ups & downs.
> 
> Yes, it is a grant.
> 
> Checked today morning at around 07:40 hours local time, no mails.
> 
> However, there was a status change in immi account to *Processing* from previously Processing – Please wait for the department to get in touch with you.
> 
> Felt : Hmmm…. Ok probably this week, I might hear something.
> 
> Went to office and as usual logged in again to check my mails.
> 
> Grant mails for three of us was there, sent around 08:10 hours local time.
> 
> Have to enter on or before March 28th 2016. (Medical results uploading date)
> 
> Made some wonderful friends in this forum, hope it continues in the coming weeks; months & years.
> 
> Now begins the real task of settling in a new country. :boxing::boxing::boxing:
> 
> Never crossed my country's border till date.
> 
> Will pray for grants to all the rightful applicants. :second:


----------



## manU22

Yes Vineet, put the first 2 years as "not relevant"



vineet85_05 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Actually the first 2 years are deducted to meet 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date' and these two years are used to meet the suitability criteria. And the Remaining 5 yrs are considered as the Skilled employment.
> But in case of SkillSelect, There's no such option, Rather it only has the option for 'relevant' or 'not relevant' experience.
> Do you think, I should mark these two yrs as 'not relevant', although they're relevant but deducted by ACS?
> 
> Regards
> Vineet
> 
> ------------
> 261313 Software Engineer : 7 years total Work Experience.


----------



## BretSavage

Hi Guys,

Finally got my visa today.

Yes it's a direct grant. 

It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.

This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.

Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.

I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).

I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.


----------



## rameshkd

BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my visa today.
> 
> Yes it's a direct grant.
> 
> It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.
> 
> Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.
> 
> I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).
> 
> I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.


Congratulations mate.
Looks like DIAC is working backwards now :confused2:


----------



## gsena33

BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my visa today.
> 
> Yes it's a direct grant.
> 
> It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.
> 
> Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.
> 
> I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).
> 
> I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.



Congratulation Bretsavage...!!!


----------



## mandy2137

Congrats Bret,


----------



## manU22

Many congratulations.



BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my visa today.
> 
> Yes it's a direct grant.
> 
> It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.
> 
> Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.
> 
> I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).
> 
> I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.


----------



## homeme

BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my visa today.
> 
> Yes it's a direct grant.
> 
> It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.
> 
> Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.
> 
> I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).
> 
> I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.



Congratulations Mate !!

Looks like 189 is progressing and 190 is still standstill...


----------



## BretSavage

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations mate.
> Looks like DIAC is working backwards now :confused2:


Thx rameshhkd.......may be they are filling up the gaps....All the best


----------



## BretSavage

gsena33 said:


> Congratulation Bretsavage...!!!


Thx gsena33......All the best for your quick grant


----------



## BretSavage

manU22 said:


> Many congratulations.


Thx manU22.....


----------



## BretSavage

mandy2137 said:


> Congrats Bret,


Thx mandy2137....


----------



## BretSavage

homeme said:


> Congratulations Mate !!
> 
> Looks like 189 is progressing and 190 is still standstill...


The homeme....


----------



## batcoder0619

BretSavage said:


> The homeme....


Congrats BretSavage.


----------



## sinrezz

Hi everyone, I am an onshore applicant from Iran and I lodged my visa 189 application on 2nd of March with 65 points. Does anyone know how likely it will be that I will be put through any sort of security check, because I'm not very familiar with the process.


----------



## manU22

sinrezz said:


> Hi everyone, I am an onshore applicant from Iran and I lodged my visa 189 application on 2nd of March with 65 points. Does anyone know how likely it will be that I will be put through any sort of security check, because I'm not very familiar with the process.


Can you please advise on the jobcode you hve applied for. With 65 points in general you should have received an invite by now, but its not for all jobcodes, please share that.


----------



## sinrezz

manU22 said:


> Can you please advise on the jobcode you hve applied for. With 65 points in general you should have received an invite by now, but its not for all jobcodes, please share that.


Yeah I already received my invite on 27th of Feb after submitting my EOI on 19th of Feb. The job was General Accountant. I lodged the 189 application on 2nd of March. So fortunately I haven't had any delays so far. Right now I'm waiting for CO to be assigned and hoping for a direct grant. I was just wondering what are the chances that the CO will put me through a security check. Any ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## nicemathan

Ah there yo go!!!!!!!!

So this week's three musketeers Guru; Bret & myself have got it in the 1st two days.

Really happy for you    

Stay in touch mate. If possible please PM your details; let me add it to my contacts. 

Where is the party TONIGHT ? @ BretSavage's Place 



BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my visa today.
> 
> Yes it's a direct grant.
> 
> It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.
> 
> Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.
> 
> I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).
> 
> I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations Bret on the Direct Grant!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra



BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my visa today.
> 
> Yes it's a direct grant.
> 
> It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.
> 
> Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.
> 
> I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).
> 
> I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.


----------



## nicemathan

Yes, thats correct. 



JK684 said:


> Congrats man . I have been browsing this forum for a while and it is great to see people helping each other a lot !!


----------



## nicemathan

Ramesh, I feel you will get it this week. :fingerscrossed:



rameshkd said:


> Congratulations mate.
> Looks like DIAC is working backwards now :confused2:


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Hi everybody! 
Please help me out. 
Here are my details 
Age 25 points ( will turn 25 in july) 
Ielts 10 points 
Study 10 points 
Code :312211 civil eng draftsperson
2 years aus study 5 points
Community language 5 points (passed the naati test) 
Total 55 points ... In july i will have 60 points
Lodged an eoi on 4th of march and luckily got invited by nsw for SS on 27th of march. Although i already have applied for SS on 31st of march, i will really like to get an invite for 189 as i dont want to move to NSW but main aim for now is to get PR asap. Even Nsw wont bother 
What should i do now ? 
How long do you think it will take to get the nomination from NSW ? 

What are the chances for 312211 getting an invite for 189 on 60 points ? 
As per the occupation ceilings, only 60 out of 1000 positions have been taken so far. 

Your quick reponse would highly be appreciated.


----------



## manU22

If I understand it correctly, you have already applied for 190 visa i.e., after getting the NSW invite you have filed and paid the visa fees??

And if you have already applied for the visa then your EOI will be suspended.



Sarim.ali143 said:


> Hi everybody!
> Please help me out.
> Here are my details
> Age 25 points ( will turn 25 in july)
> Ielts 10 points
> Study 10 points
> Code :312211 civil eng draftsperson
> 2 years aus study 5 points
> Community language 5 points (passed the naati test)
> Total 55 points ... In july i will have 60 points
> Lodged an eoi on 4th of march and luckily got invited by nsw for SS on 27th of march. Although i already have applied for SS on 31st of march, i will really like to get an invite for 189 as i dont want to move to NSW but main aim for now is to get PR asap. Even Nsw wont bother
> What should i do now ?
> How long do you think it will take to get the nomination from NSW ?
> 
> What are the chances for 312211 getting an invite for 189 on 60 points ?
> As per the occupation ceilings, only 60 out of 1000 positions have been taken so far.
> 
> Your quick reponse would highly be appreciated.


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Nope. I have applied for SS. Coz once you get an invite from nsw you actualky need to apply for nomination. So i have applied for SS , once it is approved then i will have 60 days to lodge 190. 



manU22 said:


> If I understand it correctly, you have already applied for 190 visa i.e., after getting the NSW invite you have filed and paid the visa fees??
> 
> And if you have already applied for the visa then your EOI will be suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!
> Please help me out.
> Here are my details
> Age 25 points ( will turn 25 in july)
> Ielts 10 points
> Study 10 points
> Code :312211 civil eng draftsperson
> 2 years aus study 5 points
> Community language 5 points (passed the naati test)
> Total 55 points ... In july i will have 60 points
> Lodged an eoi on 4th of march and luckily got invited by nsw for SS on 27th of march. Although i already have applied for SS on 31st of march, i will really like to get an invite for 189 as i dont want to move to NSW but main aim for now is to get PR asap. Even Nsw wont bother
> What should i do now ?
> How long do you think it will take to get the nomination from NSW ?
> 
> What are the chances for 312211 getting an invite for 189 on 60 points ?
> As per the occupation ceilings, only 60 out of 1000 positions have been taken so far.
> 
> Your quick reponse would highly be appreciated.
Click to expand...


----------



## manU22

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Nope. I have applied for SS. Coz once you get an invite from nsw you actualky need to apply for nomination. So i have applied for SS , once it is approved then i will have 60 days to lodge 190.


Coming to you original question, you please go ahead with SS, since we dont know as of now what will be the changes after this years.

What should i do now ? 
*Go ahead with SS*
How long do you think it will take to get the nomination from NSW ? 
*Not sure, and it cant be said*
What are the chances for 312211 getting an invite for 189 on 60 points ? 
*After July we need to see few things to give an estimate*
As per the occupation ceilings, only 60 out of 1000 positions have been taken so far. 
*Ceiling will be reset on 1 July so it wont matter in your cases anyways.*

I think im wrong somewhere. What I have heard is once you get SS - State Sponsorship, we need to file the visa within 14 days.


----------



## BRam111

I applied on 27-Feb-2015 with all documents. No sign of CO .....

Ram


----------



## Sarim.ali143

manU22 said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I have applied for SS. Coz once you get an invite from nsw you actualky need to apply for nomination. So i have applied for SS , once it is approved then i will have 60 days to lodge 190.
> 
> 
> 
> Coming to you original question, you please go ahead with SS, since we dont know as of now what will be the changes after this years.
> 
> What should i do now ?
> *Go ahead with SS*
> How long do you think it will take to get the nomination from NSW ?
> *Not sure, and it cant be said*
> What are the chances for 312211 getting an invite for 189 on 60 points ?
> *After July we need to see few things to give an estimate*
> As per the occupation ceilings, only 60 out of 1000 positions have been taken so far.
> *Ceiling will be reset on 1 July so it wont matter in your cases anyways.*
> 
> I think im wrong somewhere. What I have heard is once you get SS - State Sponsorship, we need to file the visa within 14 days.
Click to expand...

Hi manu! 
Thank you for your quick response. 
As a matter of fact, i am also most likely applying for 190 because we dont know, what would happen in july since they always make some changes in that month. Also, i cant really afford to wait fot another 3 months from now till i reach 60 points and another possible 1 or 2 months to get an invitation and that is only if there are no changes. 
So what i have realised so far is to wait for SS nomination approval and apply 190 visa. Hence its also a permament visa. 

Now coming back to your confusion, the very first thing we need is to get an invite from nsw. We have 14 days to apply for that otherwise your spot would be given to someone else and you will have to wait for the next invitation only if you maintain the ranking. 2 invitations would be sent as per one EOI. 
Standard time NSw take to process the applications is 12 weeks. Which i was asking you guys about and was hoping to get some clue if they process it faster. 

Once your SS approved, you will receive a 190 invitaion and you will 60 days to response. Thats when your EOI is suspended.


----------



## gurumurthal

BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my visa today.
> 
> Yes it's a direct grant.
> 
> It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.
> 
> Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.
> 
> I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).
> 
> I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.


This is great news man.
Congrats !!!

Told you na, that you would get it.
Let's share our plans for trip to Melbourne.


----------



## gurumurthal

nicemathan said:


> Ah there yo go!!!!!!!!
> 
> So this week's three musketeers Guru; Bret & myself have got it in the 1st two days.
> 
> Really happy for you
> 
> Stay in touch mate. If possible please PM your details; let me add it to my contacts.
> 
> Where is the party TONIGHT ? @ BretSavage's Place


Definitely the last person among three of us to get the grant would host a grand party.


----------



## gurumurthal

nicemathan said:


> *Congratulation Guru Very happy for you.
> 
> EnjoyZZZZ the moment.
> 
> So whats your further plans, if I may know please*


Hi nicemathan,

My plans are for Melbourne,
And yours ?


Regards


----------



## lk2015

nicemathan said:


> I guess every individual must have separate passport right.
> 
> Not sure how it works in your country. Did a quick wiki on your country's passport.
> 
> I guess there are separate passport for minors below 10 years.


Thanks a lot nicemathan. 
Baby is included within the mothers passport. However, the visa was granted for the whole family. that is how it is commonly done in Sri Lanka, although a new option has been introduced to have a separate passport for the baby. 
I was wondering if it could lead to any problems in Australia? 
By the way congratulations on receiving you grants.. happy for you mate


----------



## bhaskars

BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my visa today.
> 
> Yes it's a direct grant.
> 
> It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.
> 
> Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.
> 
> I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).
> 
> I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.


Congrats to you Bret ! Nice to see these postings and 189 grants rallying everyday.

Cheers!


----------



## suraj.mahale

Hi Guys,

Would any body able to guide me, when I would get my invitation ?

EOI lodged- 25/Mar/15 Stream - Mechanical Engineer- 233512, Points - 60.


----------



## manU22

suraj.mahale said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would any body able to guide me, when I would get my invitation ?
> 
> EOI lodged- 25/Mar/15 Stream - Mechanical Engineer- 233512, Points - 60.


Hi Suraj,

Have some patience till May rounds. There are people waiting with 60 points since 9 March.

-manu


----------



## Jeeten#80

You should expect the outcome by mid May 2015.

But it all depends on your Occupation and how many applicants are ahead of you. AND no one knows this.

As you have indicated that ALL docs have been front loaded, then if everything is in place you should get your Grant at the earliest.

Regards,
Jeetendra



sasa2014 said:


> hi guys, any 190 grant lately?
> 
> i have lodged my application on 18th feb ...n frint loaded all the doc....
> when should i be expecting the results..............
> 
> many thanks


----------



## nicemathan

Your welcome, Thanks for your wishes.

Better to take a separate passport for infant and get in touch with DIBP and update it, so that child's passport could be mapped in the granted list.



lk2015 said:


> Thanks a lot nicemathan.
> Baby is included within the mothers passport. However, the visa was granted for the whole family. that is how it is commonly done in Sri Lanka, although a new option has been introduced to have a separate passport for the baby.
> I was wondering if it could lead to any problems in Australia?
> By the way congratulations on receiving you grants.. happy for you mate


----------



## nicemathan

No Guru, haven't decided on the month of movement.

Mostly Mel; 

Checking internally, pulling strings for movement. Difficult I suppose, but its worth a try I guess.



gurumurthal said:


> Hi nicemathan,
> 
> My plans are for Melbourne,
> And yours ?
> 
> 
> Regards


----------



## ccham

Hi,
I have done my medical test last week and to day I called hospital and ask about the status. they told reports already uploaded to the system but I cannot see any changes in my account. and they not share any details about my health report is it normal way? and how I know medical is cleared or not?


----------



## nicemathan

Based several responses to applicants from DIAC; it seems 190 is kept on hold till June/July'15.

Sorry mate  have to wait I suppose. But you never know, what lies ahead. 

keep your chin up; my 2 cents. 



sasa2014 said:


> hi guys, any 190 grant lately?
> 
> i have lodged my application on 18th feb ...n frint loaded all the doc....
> when should i be expecting the results..............
> 
> many thanks


----------



## BretSavage

nicemathan said:


> Ah there yo go!!!!!!!!
> 
> So this week's three musketeers Guru; Bret & myself have got it in the 1st two days.
> 
> Really happy for you
> 
> Stay in touch mate. If possible please PM your details; let me add it to my contacts.
> 
> Where is the party TONIGHT ? @ BretSavage's Place


Thx alot bro.....yup finally PTE gang has got the visa.

And the best part is all 3 of us planning for Melbourne

Party is on me guys....u want it here or in Melbourne...


----------



## BretSavage

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations Bret on the Direct Grant!!!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


Thx Jeetendra....wish you a speedy grant as well...


----------



## BretSavage

gurumurthal said:


> This is great news man.
> Congrats !!!
> 
> Told you na, that you would get it.
> Let's share our plans for trip to Melbourne.


Yup bro...really appreciate it...

Lets plan our stuff for Melbourne.


----------



## BretSavage

bhaskars said:


> Congrats to you Bret ! Nice to see these postings and 189 grants rallying everyday.
> 
> Cheers!


Thx bhaskars...


----------



## manU22

nicemathan said:


> Your welcome, Thanks for your wishes.
> 
> Better to take a separate passport for infant and get in touch with DIBP and update it, so that child's passport could be mapped in the granted list.


Form 929 and 1022 can help to update the details.


----------



## nicemathan

Use the following link to check whether medical reports are uploaded are not.

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

It will say something like : Your health checks are completed and finalized no further bhal bhal.... in your immi account.

Hospitals will not contact you unless there is some issues with your report. Dont worry mate all will be fine. 



ccham said:


> Hi,
> I have done my medical test last week and to day I called hospital and ask about the status. they told reports already uploaded to the system but I cannot see any changes in my account. and they not share any details about my health report is it normal way? and how I know medical is cleared or not?


----------



## suraj.mahale

manU22 said:


> Hi Suraj,
> 
> Have some patience till May rounds. There are people waiting with 60 points since 9 March.
> 
> -manu


First of all thank you for your response and are the one who applied on 9th March. 

I am happy to wait, as I have got full work rights to live and work in Australia uptil 2016. But, I was curious to know where do I stand in the queue.


----------



## manU22

suraj.mahale said:


> First of all thank you for your response and are the one who applied on 9th March.
> 
> I am happy to wait, as I have got full work rights to live and work in Australia uptil 2016. But, I was curious to know where do I stand in the queue.


Ok Mr. Datta thanks and all the best


----------



## ccham

nicemathan said:


> Use the following link to check whether medical reports are uploaded are not.
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
> 
> It will say something like : Your health checks are completed and finalized no further bhal bhal.... in your immi account.
> 
> Hospitals will not contact you unless there is some issues with your report. Dont worry mate all will be fine.


thanks mate and congratulation for your grant


----------



## nicemathan

Your welcome



ccham said:


> thanks mate and congratulation for your grant


----------



## prasad.mahadik

*HI*



BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my visa today.
> 
> Yes it's a direct grant.
> 
> It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.
> 
> Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.
> 
> I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).
> 
> I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.



Many congratulations mate...A well deserved :second:

its party time ..enjoy the moment and all the best for future..


----------



## Knowman

Many many congrats......nicemathan, bretsavage and guru......you guys are just awesome and really helpful......very best of luck for your future


----------



## endlessmoor

congrats for all the friends, who have succeeded in their missions.

God bless you all.


----------



## usmansshaikh

BretSavage said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got my visa today.
> 
> Yes it's a direct grant.
> 
> It has been great journey of around 1 year, when i decided to go back to Australia.
> 
> This forum has been of great help to me, and i would like to thank each and everyone from bottom of my hearts. Your wishes and prays have really helped me.
> 
> Made some great friends, hopefully we will always remain in touch.
> 
> I got my grant letter at 5:30(IST) & my IED is 1Dec 2015 (based on my Indian PCC).
> 
> I wish each and every one a speedy grant & all the best.





Congratz Bret!...you have been one of the most helpful members...happy to see your grant!...enjoy your journey to OZ land...and hope to see you, nicemathan and the others sometime in the future once we all get to OZ land....


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks buddy. Just trying our best to contribute back to this wonderful forum with awesome set of people.



Knowman said:


> Many many congrats......nicemathan, bretsavage and guru......you guys are just awesome and really helpful......very best of luck for your future


----------



## BretSavage

prasad.mahadik said:


> Many congratulations mate...A well deserved :second:
> 
> its party time ..enjoy the moment and all the best for future..


Thanks alot prasad & all the best to you as well...


----------



## BretSavage

Knowman said:


> Many many congrats......nicemathan, bretsavage and guru......you guys are just awesome and really helpful......very best of luck for your future


Thx alot buddy.....just trying to share what we have learnt from this awesome forum....


----------



## BretSavage

endlessmoor said:


> congrats for all the friends, who have succeeded in their missions.
> 
> God bless you all.


Thx alot buddy....


----------



## BretSavage

usmansshaikh said:


> Congratz Bret!...you have been one of the most helpful members...happy to see your grant!...enjoy your journey to OZ land...and hope to see you, nicemathan and the others sometime in the future once we all get to OZ land....


Thx alot usman...sure we will catch up in oz & all the best for you speedy grant....


----------



## Jeeten#80

A positive start to this week!!!

Hope ALL those who are awaiting Visa Grant get through this week and end their anxious wait!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra


----------



## yashdeepsingh

BretSavage said:


> Thx alot usman...sure we will catch up in oz & all the best for you speedy grant....


Congrats to you Bret , wonderful job om the forum. Hope you will continue to be on it. And on above quote , lets catch up in OZ land ;-)
I am uploading PCC today and lodged Vosa on 20th Feb. PCC was the last doc pending .... Pray for me matey !

Cheees
Yash


----------



## aks.amitsahu

yashdeepsingh said:


> Congrats to you Bret , wonderful job om the forum. Hope you will continue to be on it. And on above quote , lets catch up in OZ land ;-)
> I am uploading PCC today and lodged Vosa on 20th Feb. PCC was the last doc pending .... Pray for me matey !
> 
> Cheees
> Yash


Hi I had submitted EOI for both 189 & 190 under 263111 ( Computer Network & System Engineers ) . Now I got the invitaion for subclass 190 , however I see very good chance for getting invitation under 189 as well, as there are still 600 odd left under my skillset . I am confused , whether to wait or go ahead with 190 , as this will expire in 14 days if I don't submit my application .

Please suggest .

Cheers
Amit


----------



## manU22

Hi Amit, when did you apply EOI and with how many points?. Which state has sent the invite. Based on these answers people can advice. Logically think, you wont get 189 in the next round as you are already invited for SS. Then once it expires your EOI # will go in the queue. So we need to count the number of invites or days you might expect a 189 invite.



aks.amitsahu said:


> Hi I had submitted EOI for both 189 & 190 under 263111 ( Computer Network & System Engineers ) . Now I got the invitaion for subclass 190 , however I see very good chance for getting invitation under 189 as well, as there are still 600 odd left under my skillset . I am confused , whether to wait or go ahead with 190 , as this will expire in 14 days if I don't submit my application .
> 
> Please suggest .
> 
> Cheers
> Amit


----------



## rameshkd

Any grants today ? After starting the week with a bang, looks like things have slowed down again:ballchain::frusty:


----------



## skyhigh15

Yeppiiiii..... Got a grant for me and my Husband. :lalala:

This forum rocks ::hail:


----------



## aks.amitsahu

manU22 said:


> Hi Amit, when did you apply EOI and with how many points?. Which state has sent the invite. Based on these answers people can advice. Logically think, you wont get 189 in the next round as you are already invited for SS. Then once it expires your EOI # will go in the queue. So we need to count the number of invites or days you might expect a 189 invite.


Hi,

So shall I withdraw my SS immediately so that it will be considered for 189 .

Cheers
Amit


----------



## BretSavage

skyhigh15 said:


> Yeppiiiii..... Got a grant for me and my Husband. :lalala:
> 
> This forum rocks ::hail:


Congrtz skyhigh15 & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

yashdeepsingh said:


> Congrats to you Bret , wonderful job om the forum. Hope you will continue to be on it. And on above quote , lets catch up in OZ land ;-)
> I am uploading PCC today and lodged Vosa on 20th Feb. PCC was the last doc pending .... Pray for me matey !
> 
> Cheees
> Yash


Thx yashdeep....& congrtz on getting you PCC.....your grant is just around the corner..

I will try my best to help to be active on this forum & yes we will surely meet up in oz..

All the best mate...


----------



## manU22

aks.amitsahu said:


> Hi,
> 
> So shall I withdraw my SS immediately so that it will be considered for 189 .
> 
> Cheers
> Amit


With how much point have you submitted EOI? And for which State you received the invite??


----------



## manU22

skyhigh15 said:


> Yeppiiiii..... Got a grant for me and my Husband. :lalala:
> 
> This forum rocks ::hail:


Congratulations today you have jumped the high sky  . Cheers.


----------



## skyhigh15

Thanks a lot BretSavage and manu22....


----------



## rameshkd

skyhigh15 said:


> Yeppiiiii..... Got a grant for me and my Husband. :lalala:
> 
> This forum rocks ::hail:


Congratulations, all the best for the next move.


----------



## homeme

skyhigh15 said:


> Yeppiiiii..... Got a grant for me and my Husband. :lalala:
> 
> This forum rocks ::hail:


Congratulations !!


----------



## homeme

Notice some change in my online application, now it's under "Processing". Maybe will hear something in coming days. No delay mail as of now. All docs loaded upfront. Including PCC and Medicals.


----------



## batcoder0619

homeme said:


> Notice some change in my online application, now it's under "Processing". Maybe will hear something in coming days. No delay mail as of now. All docs loaded upfront. Including PCC and Medicals.


That I think means that it has been assigned to CO. Wish you all the best!


----------



## batcoder0619

skyhigh15 said:


> Yeppiiiii..... Got a grant for me and my Husband. :lalala:
> 
> This forum rocks ::hail:


Congrats skyhigh15


----------



## skyhigh15

homeme said:


> Notice some change in my online application, now it's under "Processing". Maybe will hear something in coming days. No delay mail as of now. All docs loaded upfront. Including PCC and Medicals.


Thats a good sign homeme.... u will get your grant in a day or two....
All the best....


----------



## deceptivesatya

aks.amitsahu said:


> Hi,
> 
> So shall I withdraw my SS immediately so that it will be considered for 189 .
> 
> Cheers
> Amit



Hello Guys,

I have joined the forum today and i must say its wonderful to see everyone here trying their best to help the others. Let me start by Congratulating all the guys who have got the Grant. It must be a terrific feeling 

My situation is similar to Amit Sahu and i need advice from you guys.

My case details are:

ACS Applied - 25 July 2013
ACS Positive - 06 Dec 2013 for Software Engineer 261313
IELTS Cleared in April 2014 Score - 7 in each Section
Total Points - 30(Age) + 15(BE CS) + 10(IELTS) + 5(Completed 5 years in IT) = 60

I had applied for SS from NSW in Feb 2015 since I had only 55 points at that time. However, I completed 5 yrs in IT in March and my Skillselect was updated to 60 points starting April 2015. So I am now in queue for both 189 and 190.

Today I received invitation for NSW nomination and now I have 14 days to apply. My query is - Should I apply for NSW SS or should I wait for an invite for 189. I am not sure about the occupational ceilings and other factors such as job opportunities for 261313 in NSW.

Also, as per my understanding, the total processing times for both visas seems will be different. For 190, it will take 2 to 3 months for nomination process and another 3 months for Visa grant while for 189, it should take around 4 months. Please let me know if this understanding is correct.

I know you guys might have answered these questions previously as well but please share your knowledge and help me in making this decision.


----------



## nicemathan

Coool..... CongratZZZZ Enjoy the moment.... 

So, what are the upcoming plans, do stay in touch.



skyhigh15 said:


> Yeppiiiii..... Got a grant for me and my Husband. :lalala:
> 
> This forum rocks ::hail:


----------



## nicemathan

Wonderful CO is allocated, expect a grant or further communications very soon !!!



homeme said:


> Notice some change in my online application, now it's under "Processing". Maybe will hear something in coming days. No delay mail as of now. All docs loaded upfront. Including PCC and Medicals.


----------



## homeme

nicemathan said:


> Wonderful CO is allocated, expect a grant or further communications very soon !!!


Hopefully ! Keeping fingers crossed....
One query also....I am a doctor by profession and was working in my own capacity but from 5/4/15 i joined one health centre on visiting basis, and i was thinking of filling form 1022 change of circumstances today only but saw the changed status....i am confused now, should I upload it as it may confuse the CO ot may cause further delay. Isn't it that only the date of lodgement is considered relevant any changes after that is not much relevant ??


----------



## Jeeten#80

First thing is WHEN did you submit your EOI?

As your points have changed from April 2015, then your Date of Effect would also have changed to some date in April 2015.

So it would be very very difficult for you to get an invite for 189 during the 24th April 2015 rounds. This most probably would be the last round for Software Engineer 261313.


*Another View is:*
Let your 190 NSW SS expire...
Wait for new quota for 189 in July 2015. Then most probably you will get an invite around August 2015.

BUT AGAIN HERE The risk of rule changes etc... looms large

So best thing would be to apply for 190 NSW SS.

Regards,
Jeetendra










deceptivesatya said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have joined the forum today and i must say its wonderful to see everyone here trying their best to help the others. Let me start by Congratulating all the guys who have got the Grant. It must be a terrific feeling
> 
> My situation is similar to Amit Sahu and i need advice from you guys.
> 
> My case details are:
> 
> ACS Applied - 25 July 2013
> ACS Positive - 06 Dec 2013 for Software Engineer 261313
> IELTS Cleared in April 2014 Score - 7 in each Section
> Total Points - 30(Age) + 15(BE CS) + 10(IELTS) + 5(Completed 5 years in IT) = 60
> 
> I had applied for SS from NSW in Feb 2015 since I had only 55 points at that time. However, I completed 5 yrs in IT in March and my Skillselect was updated to 60 points starting April 2015. So I am now in queue for both 189 and 190.
> 
> Today I received invitation for NSW nomination and now I have 14 days to apply. My query is - Should I apply for NSW SS or should I wait for an invite for 189. I am not sure about the occupational ceilings and other factors such as job opportunities for 261313 in NSW.
> 
> Also, as per my understanding, the total processing times for both visas seems will be different. For 190, it will take 2 to 3 months for nomination process and another 3 months for Visa grant while for 189, it should take around 4 months. Please let me know if this understanding is correct.
> 
> I know you guys might have answered these questions previously as well but please share your knowledge and help me in making this decision.


----------



## manU22

I agree with my frnd Jeet, if you are fine to wait till August then leave 190 else go for it. NSW is a good state and Sydney has loads of opportunity for most of the technology.



Jeeten#80 said:


> First thing is WHEN did you submit your EOI?
> 
> As your points have changed from April 2015, then your Date of Effect would also have changed to some date in April 2015.
> 
> So it would be very very difficult for you to get an invite for 189 during the 24th April 2015 rounds. This most probably would be the last round for Software Engineer 261313.
> 
> 
> *Another View is:*
> Let your 190 NSW SS expire...
> Wait for new quota for 189 in July 2015. Then most probably you will get an invite around August 2015.
> 
> BUT AGAIN HERE The risk of rule changes etc... looms large
> 
> So best thing would be to apply for 190 NSW SS.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


----------



## nicemathan

I would now that CO is allocated, wait for further communication from CO or Grant.



homeme said:


> Hopefully ! Keeping fingers crossed....
> One query also....I am a doctor by profession and was working in my own capacity but from 5/4/15 i joined one health centre on visiting basis, and i was thinking of filling form 1022 change of circumstances today only but saw the changed status....i am confused now, should I upload it as it may confuse the CO ot may cause further delay. Isn't it that only the date of lodgement is considered relevant any changes after that is not much relevant ??


----------



## manU22

homeme said:


> Hopefully ! Keeping fingers crossed....
> One query also....I am a doctor by profession and was working in my own capacity but from 5/4/15 i joined one health centre on visiting basis, and i was thinking of filling form 1022 change of circumstances today only but saw the changed status....i am confused now, should I upload it as it may confuse the CO ot may cause further delay. Isn't it that only the date of lodgement is considered relevant any changes after that is not much relevant ??


dont upload 1022 now and you are right about creating a confusion.


----------



## skyhigh15

nicemathan said:


> Coool..... CongratZZZZ Enjoy the moment....
> 
> So, what are the upcoming plans, do stay in touch.


Thanks NiceMathan....

Yes sure will keep in touch...BTW when and where are you planning.


----------



## nicemathan

Not yet thought about the month, most probably Mel. :fingerscrossed:



skyhigh15 said:


> Thanks NiceMathan....
> 
> Yes sure will keep in touch...BTW when and where are you planning.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra





skyhigh15 said:


> Yeppiiiii..... Got a grant for me and my Husband. :lalala:
> 
> This forum rocks ::hail:


----------



## Jeeten#80

If everything is in place and in order, then latest by mid of next month you should expect a Grant.

This is just my understanding.

Regards,
Jeetendra



sasa2014 said:


> my status also changed from "processing - pls wait department to contact you" to "processing" last week..................
> n i hv lodged my application on 18 feb........
> when will i get the results.......??


----------



## deceptivesatya

manU22 said:


> I agree with my frnd Jeet, if you are fine to wait till August then leave 190 else go for it. NSW is a good state and Sydney has loads of opportunity for most of the technology.


Thanks Jeet and ManU22 for your valuable inputs.

I was already inclined towards 190 NSW SS. Now that I know there are chances that I might have to wait will August 2015 for 189 invite, I have decided to go ahead and apply for 190.


----------



## janidhimant

skyhigh15 said:


> Yeppiiiii..... Got a grant for me and my Husband. :lalala:
> 
> This forum rocks ::hail:


Congratulations.
Your timeline looks extremely impressive. Can you please tell me what subclass did you apply? And what for your DIBP score?


----------



## manU22

Good buddy go ahead and its always right to take what is in front rather than contemplating. All the best and Opera house is waiting for your awesome performance.



deceptivesatya said:


> Thanks Jeet and ManU22 for your valuable inputs.
> 
> I was already inclined towards 190 NSW SS. Now that I know there are chances that I might have to wait will August 2015 for 189 invite, I have decided to go ahead and apply for 190.


----------



## funny_moon

Hello, I've just uploaded all documents required by CO, only the IELTS result of my spouse is missed because he's going to take the exam on 28 April.

CO will continue processing my application or wait until submiting that result?
Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Good Decision..

ALL THE BEST!!!

Keep us posted with your progress...

Regards,
Jeetendra



deceptivesatya said:


> Thanks Jeet and ManU22 for your valuable inputs.
> 
> I was already inclined towards 190 NSW SS. Now that I know there are chances that I might have to wait will August 2015 for 189 invite, I have decided to go ahead and apply for 190.


----------



## skyhigh15

sasa2014 said:


> congrats...
> i hv lodged application 18 feb.... still waiting for reply..
> is yous 189 or 190?



Thanks Sasa2014
I have lodged for 189, according to the trend they started giving grants for 20th Feb first, today was for 19th so next will be 18th........don't worry you will get it this week.


----------



## skyhigh15

Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


Thanks Jeetendra


----------



## rameshkd

skyhigh15 said:


> Thanks Sasa2014
> I have lodged for 189, according to the trend they started giving grants for 20th Feb first, today was for 19th so next will be 18th........don't worry you will get it this week.


In fact they started with 27th Feb earlier this week and working backwards. I guess some bug in the system would've flipped the queue :lol:


----------



## skyhigh15

janidhimant said:


> Congratulations.
> Your timeline looks extremely impressive. Can you please tell me what subclass did you apply? And what for your DIBP score?


Thanks Janidhimant
hv updated my sig. now, I had applied with 65 points for 189.


----------



## manU22

skyhigh15 said:


> Thanks Janidhimant
> hv updated my sig. now, I had applied with 65 points for 189.


Cheers, where are you heading to, I mean which state and whats your technology??


----------



## kabeer786

team.


i have read somewhere in the thread that they have kept subclass 190 on hold till June and july.....pls put some light on this ............as i have lodged visa on dec 08 2014, and Jan first week i submitted he medicals and pcc and on 2nd week of feb co was assigned..........employee verification was done on he 2nd week of Feb from Australian high commission and from there on there has been no response......ever one is advising o patiently wait............bu is nerve wreaking.....its been 4.5 months since visa lodged and 2 months since i go a call from aus high commission India.


----------



## kevintnd

Hi guys,
I''m new to this forum. I lodged my EOI on 13 March on both 189 & 190 for Accounting. I have 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190. I know it sounds somewhat stupid but I was afraid of occupation ceiling might be reached before July so..... 
Now the problem is i was told that 190 takes a long long time to PR, like 3 months for processing documents then invitation for PR then another several months for PR granting. Is it true ? If it is then is there anyway I can do to get invitation from 189 then  I so want to get my PR ASAP


----------



## Jeeten#80

As you have lodged your EOI on 13th March 2015, you would definitely get Invitation in April 24th, 2015 round.

You need not worry.

All The Best!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra




kevintnd said:


> Hi guys,
> I''m new to this forum. I lodged my EOI on 13 March on both 189 & 190 for Accounting. I have 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190. I know it sounds somewhat stupid but I was afraid of occupation ceiling might be reached before July so.....
> Now the problem is i was told that 190 takes a long long time to PR, like 3 months for processing documents then invitation for PR then another several months for PR granting. Is it true ? If it is then is there anyway I can do to get invitation from 189 then  I so want to get my PR ASAP


----------



## kevintnd

Jeeten#80 said:


> As you have lodged your EOI on 13th March 2015, you would definitely get Invitation in April 24th, 2015 round.
> 
> You need not worry.
> 
> All The Best!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


I forgot to mention that i just GOT INVITED under 190 this afternoon (expired 29th while next round is 24th ...) . And based on what I heard from other people as well as discussion thread in this from , 190 is being held back . This will make my PR becomes like 6 ... or even more ... months? I just realized my stupidity ticking both choices at once though 
Is there anyway that I can be invited for the next 189 round  besides I really don't intend to stay in NSW for 2 years if I can go for 189 as I have plans to find job in other state tho 

Edit: By the way, can you tell me with the length of PR granting for 190, like from EOI invitation to granted?
Is it a good idea if I wait for 190 invitation to expire then applying for May round ? will my EOI still remain or I have to create an entire new one ? What are the chances that I will get invite again under 190 ?


----------



## Jeeten#80

You have been invited to apply for NSW SS AND Not to apply for VISA. So this does not in any way impact your chances for 189 invitation.

Check your EOI status --> It still should be in "SUBMITTED" status.

So you would still be considered for 189 invitation round on April 24th, 2015 and would get invited.

Regards,
Jeetendra






kevintnd said:


> I forgot to mention that i just GOT INVITED under 190 this afternoon (expired 29th while next round is 24th ...) . And based on what I heard from other people as well as discussion thread in this from , 190 is being held back . This will make my PR becomes like 6 ... or even more ... months? I just realized my stupidity ticking both choices at once though
> Is there anyway that I can be invited for the next 189 round  besides I really don't intend to stay in NSW for 2 years if I can go for 189 as I have plans to find job in other state tho


----------



## aks.amitsahu

Didn't u use 2 different EOI?? I did the same but used 2 Eoi , so my 189 is still valid thought I got the invitation to apply for the 190 nomination which would expire on 29 April.

Cheers
Amit


----------



## kevintnd

No mate, I didn't know that would be illegal or not so I didn't try it. I just came across this forum like last weekend, read through people doing so but couldn't do anything about my case

@Jeetendra: really ? so invitation for apply for NSW SS is different from invitation to apply for visa 190? because as I read from skill select site, it is stated that :

"There can only be one invitation on an EOI at any time even if more than one visa subclass has been selected. For example if you have a current invitation to apply for a subclass 190 visa you cannot receive an invitation to apply for a subclass 189 visa"

And in my email it was like this: 
"Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa
You have received this email because you have submitted an EOI in SkillSelect seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

We have reviewed the information in your EOI and are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa.

How to apply

If you would like to apply for NSW 190 nomination, please do so through the following link within 14 days of the date of this email."

Can you please check this and clarify these for me. I'm sorry for so much questions as I don't really have anyone to help me with my visa. 
And it's true that my EOI status is still SUBMITTED. If that's true then .... absolutely great!!!

Thanks a lot for your help Jeetendra


----------



## agoyal

Hi all
I am uploading my documents,have some queries

1. Character certificate: is this PCC or something else
2. Health: medicals???
3. Qualifications: do we need to upload only graduation certificates and all pdf should be merged into one???
4. Travel document: do we need to upload passport??
5. Work exp. Overseas: what all documents we need to upload
6. Language certificate: i gave pte, do i need to upload score report card only?

7. And in partner's custody evidence do we need to upload marriage certificate


----------



## homeme

nicemathan said:


> I would now that CO is allocated, wait for further communication from CO or Grant.


Ok then I shall wait for Grant !!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes, Invitation for any SS is different from invitation to apply for visa.

Also as you said that your EOI status is still SUBMITTED, you have no reason for concern.

Just relax and start preparing documents for Visa Application, if not already done or started...

Regards,
Jeetendra


***If you like my comment then kindly Click on "Thanks" on top right corner of this post (next to the post ID).





kevintnd said:


> No mate, I didn't know that would be illegal or not so I didn't try it. I just came across this forum like last weekend, read through people doing so but couldn't do anything about my case
> 
> @Jeetendra: really ? so invitation for apply for NSW SS is different from invitation to apply for visa 190? because as I read from skill select site, it is stated that :
> 
> "There can only be one invitation on an EOI at any time even if more than one visa subclass has been selected. For example if you have a current invitation to apply for a subclass 190 visa you cannot receive an invitation to apply for a subclass 189 visa"
> 
> And in my email it was like this:
> "Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa
> You have received this email because you have submitted an EOI in SkillSelect seeking NSW nomination for the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.
> 
> We have reviewed the information in your EOI and are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa.
> 
> How to apply
> 
> If you would like to apply for NSW 190 nomination, please do so through the following link within 14 days of the date of this email."
> 
> Can you please check this and clarify these for me. I'm sorry for so much questions as I don't really have anyone to help me with my visa.
> And it's true that my EOI status is still SUBMITTED. If that's true then .... absolutely great!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help Jeetendra


----------



## BretSavage

1. Character certificate: is this PCC or something else-----Yes
2. Health: medicals???---Yes
3. Qualifications: do we need to upload only graduation certificates and all pdf should be merged into one???Also include secondary & higher secondary marksheet as well.
4. Travel document: do we need to upload passport??----Yes
5. Work exp. Overseas: what all documents we need to upload----Joining letter, Reference letter, Payslips, Tax documents, Appraisal letter or any other documents you have related to your employement. 
6. Language certificate: i gave pte, do i need to upload score report card only?---Check if it is already sent by Pearson or not, and also upload it.

7. And in partner's custody evidence do we need to upload marriage certificate[/QUOTE]---Yes


----------



## Jeeten#80

Read details in the following link:

Attach documents to an online application


Regards,
Jeetendra




agoyal said:


> Hi all
> I am uploading my documents,have some queries
> 
> 1. Character certificate: is this PCC or something else
> 2. Health: medicals???
> 3. Qualifications: do we need to upload only graduation certificates and all pdf should be merged into one???
> 4. Travel document: do we need to upload passport??
> 5. Work exp. Overseas: what all documents we need to upload
> 6. Language certificate: i gave pte, do i need to upload score report card only?
> 
> 7. And in partner's custody evidence do we need to upload marriage certificate


----------



## NMCHD

BretSavage said:


> 1. Character certificate: is this PCC or something else-----Yes
> 2. Health: medicals???---Yes
> 3. Qualifications: do we need to upload only graduation certificates and all pdf should be merged into one???Also include secondary & higher secondary marksheet as well.
> 4. Travel document: do we need to upload passport??----Yes
> 5. Work exp. Overseas: what all documents we need to upload----Joining letter, Reference letter, Payslips, Tax documents, Appraisal letter or any other documents you have related to your employement.
> 6. Language certificate: i gave pte, do i need to upload score report card only?---Check if it is already sent by Pearson or not, and also upload it.
> 
> 7. And in partner's custody evidence do we need to upload marriage certificate


---Yes[/QUOTE]

In case of Evidence of custody, you don't need to upload anything for partner, it's required only for minor children.


----------



## A_Rakesh

Do we have someone who has applied for NSW SS 190 application for nomination & waiting for an invite to submit an application for the VISA? If Yes. could you please help me know the status to check how long would i take to get an update.. 

I submitted my application on 6th April 2015

Thanks


----------



## manU22

Another member "deceptivesatya" can help you with this query as he recently got an NSW acknowledgement. Please see the previous pages for his entries.



A_Rakesh said:


> Do we have someone who has applied for NSW SS 190 application for nomination & waiting for an invite to submit an application for the VISA? If Yes. could you please help me know the status to check how long would i take to get an update..
> 
> I submitted my application on 6th April 2015
> 
> Thanks


----------



## LassieJr

I also have the same question with A_Rakesh. I submitted my EOI on 25th of March and I know it's not even a month yet but I'm getting anxious as my 485 expires on 24th of June. How long on average from the time you submitted EOI until you get invited for State nomination? Also, is there any available bridging visa if until 24th of June I haven't got invitation for 190 (hopefully God forbids). My point is 60 if I get State nomination. The breakdown is IELTS all 7, age 23, bachelor degree from Macquarie university and satisfied Australian study requirement. Thanks so much and good luck to all


----------



## manU22

LassieJr said:


> I also have the same question with A_Rakesh. I submitted my EOI on 25th of March and I know it's not even a month yet but I'm getting anxious as my 485 expires on 24th of June. How long on average from the time you submitted EOI until you get invited for State nomination? Also, is there any available bridging visa if until 24th of June I haven't got invitation for 190 (hopefully God forbids). My point is 60 if I get State nomination. The breakdown is IELTS all 7, age 23, bachelor degree from Macquarie university and satisfied Australian study requirement. Thanks so much and good luck to all


Hello Lassie,

Hope you get your invite soon. To me the timeframe for 190 visa is not clear and not disclosed by any state its around 2 to 3 months per comments from other members in this forum, but Im sure you will get the invite before June. 

-manu


----------



## Jeeten#80

FOR NSW and VIC SS, the acknowledgement is received in around 2 weeks.

The time required to process NSW and VIC SS is 12 weeks as per their website/comments in forum.

There are instances where people have been waiting for beyond 12 weeks for an outcome.

One should check with the respective state only after the initial period of 12 weeks is over else it might delay your process.

Regards,
Jeetendra




A_Rakesh said:


> Do we have someone who has applied for NSW SS 190 application for nomination & waiting for an invite to submit an application for the VISA? If Yes. could you please help me know the status to check how long would i take to get an update..
> 
> I submitted my application on 6th April 2015
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mahbub717

I have accidentally filled my full experience in EOI. I was invited on 23 FEB 2015.
If I deduct my first two year experience according to ACS at the time of Invitation it becames 7 years, 9 months, 22 days. My application dead line is 28th April. If I apply on this day and the experience on the day of application will be 7 years, 11 months, 27 days. Only 3 days short. 

So at first I decided not to apply for this session and will wait for next invitation which will be held at 1st May 2015. My job code is 261313. only 300 left and still 24 April round is pending. So there will be no invitation left for May 01. I have to wait for 2015-2016. what is chance of removing 261313 from job list? 

So now i am very confused. Should I take the risk this time by submitting a new updated experience letter? Will CO count my some extra days experience after the days of application?
Does anybody have this kind of situation or experience?


----------



## SreeSam

A_Rakesh said:


> Do we have someone who has applied for NSW SS 190 application for nomination & waiting for an invite to submit an application for the VISA? If Yes. could you please help me know the status to check how long would i take to get an update..
> 
> I submitted my application on 6th April 2015
> 
> Thanks



Helo A_Rakesh,

Even i have applied for NSW SS with all documents on 6th April , after receiving an NSW SS selection email . Waiting for SS Confirmation and EOI skillselect.....
Can you please share your code and timelines too?

Did NSW ask for any additional documents with you ?


----------



## manU22

261313 might not be removed in the coming year as there are huge requirements for IT professional in Australia.



mahbub717 said:


> I have accidentally filled my full experience in EOI. I was invited on 23 FEB 2015.
> If I deduct my first two year experience according to ACS at the time of Invitation it becames 7 years, 9 months, 22 days. My application dead line is 28th April. If I apply on this day and the experience on the day of application will be 7 years, 11 months, 27 days. Only 3 days short.
> 
> So at first I decided not to apply for this session and will wait for next invitation which will be held at 1st May 2015. My job code is 261313. only 300 left and still 24 April round is pending. So there will be no invitation left for May 01. I have to wait for 2015-2016. what is chance of removing 261313 from job list?
> 
> So now i am very confused. Should I take the risk this time by submitting a new updated experience letter? Will CO count my some extra days experience after the days of application?
> Does anybody have this kind of situation or experience?


----------



## cyberkidpk

Hi there

My brother has received the 190 SS Invite from WA however he is not looking for State sponsorship from WA , he has 65 point with State Sponsorship. He wants to try his luck with 189 with 60 points.

In case he doesn't get the invite for 189 then only he will opt for SS 190 from WA.
The deadline for submission of SS 190 is tomorrow, so the question is if he declines the nomination this time, would he able to file for the same in June ?


----------



## tahanpaa

Here my 190 subclass schedule, I applied on 30th Jan 2015 then waiting for CO. I expected CO will contact with me by 30th March 2015 for my medical, pcc and form 80 but unfortunately i didn't contacted by any co.
After that I have decided to complete my medical, pcc and form 80 as co not assigned. I done my medical on 31st Mar and pcc on 2nd April 2015 along with form 80. 
Sitll now no co or else. 
Now I want to call them so which number should I use? Any idea?


----------



## rameshkd

tahanpaa said:


> Here my 190 subclass schedule, I applied on 30th Jan 2015 then waiting for CO. I expected CO will contact with me by 30th March 2015 for my medical, pcc and form 80 but unfortunately i didn't contacted by any co.
> After that I have decided to complete my medical, pcc and form 80 as co not assigned. I done my medical on 31st Mar and pcc on 2nd April 2015 along with form 80.
> Sitll now no co or else.
> Now I want to call them so which number should I use? Any idea?


If you are following this forum regularly you would have known that a number of applicants have received delay mails. Medicals & PCC and was not required since you may not hear from DIBP until July, now you might very little time between your IED & grant.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi there, 

Whatever Ramesh posted above stands true, I guess.

Need to wait till July, unfortunately. 



tahanpaa said:


> Here my 190 subclass schedule, I applied on 30th Jan 2015 then waiting for CO. I expected CO will contact with me by 30th March 2015 for my medical, pcc and form 80 but unfortunately i didn't contacted by any co.
> After that I have decided to complete my medical, pcc and form 80 as co not assigned. I done my medical on 31st Mar and pcc on 2nd April 2015 along with form 80.
> Sitll now no co or else.
> Now I want to call them so which number should I use? Any idea?


----------



## nicemathan

1. Character certificate: is this PCC or something else - *Both PCC & Form80(optional)*
2. Health: medicals??? *YES*
3. Qualifications: do we need to upload only graduation certificates and all pdf should be merged into one??? *Degree certificate; Transcripts; Course completion certificate; Transfer Certificate; Provisional Certificate. *Provide as much as possible
4. Travel document: do we need to upload passport?? *YES*
5. Work exp. Overseas: what all documents we need to upload; *Offer & Relieving Letter; R&R/Experience Certificate; Pay slips (1/Quarter or 2/year); Bank Statement; Tax documents like : Form16s, IT Returns; PF statement. Anything and everything which can make your case stronger without confusing the CO* 
6. Language certificate: i gave pte, do i need to upload score report card only? *YES*

Either Color scan or attested/notarized photocopies of the above.

I hope this helps.



agoyal said:


> Hi all
> I am uploading my documents,have some queries
> 
> 1. Character certificate: is this PCC or something else
> 2. Health: medicals???
> 3. Qualifications: do we need to upload only graduation certificates and all pdf should be merged into one???
> 4. Travel document: do we need to upload passport??
> 5. Work exp. Overseas: what all documents we need to upload
> 6. Language certificate: i gave pte, do i need to upload score report card only?
> 
> 7. And in partner's custody evidence do we need to upload marriage certificate


----------



## deceptivesatya

manU22 said:


> Another member "deceptivesatya" can help you with this query as he recently got an NSW acknowledgement. Please see the previous pages for his entries.


Hello Friends,

In my case, I had chosen NSW for SS in February with 55 points, but my EOI got updated to 60 points on April 1 as i got 5 points for my Work-Ex.

I received an invitation to apply for NSW SS yesterday morning. Currently trying to put together all documents for my SS application.


----------



## deceptivesatya

SreeSam said:


> Helo A_Rakesh,
> 
> Even i have applied for NSW SS with all documents on 6th April , after receiving an NSW SS selection email . Waiting for SS Confirmation and EOI skillselect.....
> Can you please share your code and timelines too?
> 
> Did NSW ask for any additional documents with you ?


Hi SreeSam,

I got the invitation mail to apply for NSW SS yesterday. I am trying to put together documents for the same. Can you please help me out with the list of documents that is required? My Job code is Software Engineer 261313. Were you able to complete your application in one go?

Also, what are the documents that are needed for my Spouse other than her passport and Marriage certificate? Is her IELTS scorecard also needed? She is yet to take her IELTS


----------



## tahanpaa

rameshkd said:


> If you are following this forum regularly you would have known that a number of applicants have received delay mails. Medicals & PCC and was not required since you may not hear from DIBP until July, now you might very little time between your IED & grant.


I believe you are very true. But may be you not observed that that members who received delay mail also contacted by their co unfortunately my one not like them.


----------



## endlessmoor

when does one's date will be fixed for age factor?


once he get invited?
or once CO is fixed?
or once he lodges his VISA?


----------



## batcoder0619

endlessmoor said:


> when does one's date will be fixed for age factor?
> 
> once he get invited?
> or once CO is fixed?
> or once he lodges his VISA?


At the time of invitation


----------



## nicemathan

At the time of invitation.



endlessmoor said:


> when does one's date will be fixed for age factor?
> 
> 
> once he get invited?
> or once CO is fixed?
> or once he lodges his VISA?


----------



## Jeeten#80

At the time of Invitation!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra




endlessmoor said:


> when does one's date will be fixed for age factor?
> 
> 
> once he get invited?
> or once CO is fixed?
> or once he lodges his VISA?


----------



## regmiboyer

rameshkd said:


> If you are following this forum regularly you would have known that a number of applicants have received delay mails. Medicals & PCC and was not required since you may not hear from DIBP until July, now you might very little time between your IED & grant.


Hi Ramesh,


Whatever you said above, does it hold true for all (189 and 190) applicants ?


Cheers


----------



## SreeSam

deceptivesatya said:


> Hi SreeSam,
> 
> I got the invitation mail to apply for NSW SS yesterday. I am trying to put together documents for the same. Can you please help me out with the list of documents that is required? My Job code is Software Engineer 261313. Were you able to complete your application in one go?
> 
> Also, what are the documents that are needed for my Spouse other than her passport and Marriage certificate? Is her IELTS scorecard also needed? She is yet to take her IELTS


I have submitted the following,

1. Bio-data page of your passport - First and last page
2. Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.	- ACS assessment letter ( Should be valid for next 4 months)
3. English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET ( Should be valid for the next 4 months)
4. Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts. - Graduation certificates/transcripts - Degree assessed by ACS
5. Full curriculum vitae/resume.	- Latest Resume
6. Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.
a. If you are claiming points for experience - include old relieving letters, latest payslips, employment reference letters	
b. If you are claiming spouse skills - include spouse passport , IELTS report , ACS report , latest payslips of spouse ,
( I didn't attach marriage certificate as we both had the spouse name added in the passport already ) 


If you are not claiming spouse skills - I dont think you need to submit your spouse's IELTS reports now..
You can submit when you are lodging visa I think... Confirm with other seniors as well..


----------



## BRam111

Hi 

How many grants today? I applied on 27-Feb still no sign of CO.....
Hoping to hear some thing next week..

Ram


----------



## nicemathan

It holds good for 190 only as of now



regmiboyer said:


> Hi Ramesh,
> 
> 
> Whatever you said above, does it hold true for all (189 and 190) applicants ?
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## nicemathan

Few suggestions, 

Please also include:
Functional English proof for spouse.
Include marriage certificate
Photographs with names labelled below
HR letter for spouse stating employment without R&R only with designation and tenure duration of the latest organization (just to avoid delay, in-case CO asks for it)

I suppose, no need to upload the resume.



SreeSam said:


> I have submitted the following,
> 
> 1. Bio-data page of your passport - First and last page
> 2. Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.	- ACS assessment letter ( Should be valid for next 4 months)
> 3. English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET ( Should be valid for the next 4 months)
> 4. Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts. - Graduation certificates/transcripts - Degree assessed by ACS
> 5. Full curriculum vitae/resume.	- Latest Resume
> 6. Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.
> a. If you are claiming points for experience - include old relieving letters, latest payslips, employment reference letters
> b. If you are claiming spouse skills - include spouse passport , IELTS report , ACS report , latest payslips of spouse ,
> ( I didn't attach marriage certificate as we both had the spouse name added in the passport already )
> 
> 
> If you are not claiming spouse skills - I dont think you need to submit your spouse's IELTS reports now..
> You can submit when you are lodging visa I think... Confirm with other seniors as well..


----------



## manU22

If a person has marriage certificate then that can also be uploaded after filing visa. IELTS or a proof from college clearing mentioning the medium of education was "English" is required for spouse. I was also asked for entry and exit to countries I visited on the passport. All these are required after filing visa as mentioned. Form 80 may be provided earlier or after CO contact. 



SreeSam said:


> I have submitted the following,
> 
> 1. Bio-data page of your passport - First and last page
> 2. Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.	- ACS assessment letter ( Should be valid for next 4 months)
> 3. English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET ( Should be valid for the next 4 months)
> 4. Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts. - Graduation certificates/transcripts - Degree assessed by ACS
> 5. Full curriculum vitae/resume.	- Latest Resume
> 6. Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.
> a. If you are claiming points for experience - include old relieving letters, latest payslips, employment reference letters
> b. If you are claiming spouse skills - include spouse passport , IELTS report , ACS report , latest payslips of spouse ,
> ( I didn't attach marriage certificate as we both had the spouse name added in the passport already )
> 
> 
> If you are not claiming spouse skills - I dont think you need to submit your spouse's IELTS reports now..
> You can submit when you are lodging visa I think... Confirm with other seniors as well..


----------



## ibfij

BRam111 said:


> Hi
> 
> How many grants today? I applied on 27-Feb still no sign of CO.....
> Hoping to hear some thing next week..
> 
> Ram


I see one grant today for application lodged on 20th Feb ... tomorrow will be your lucky day, DIRECT grant it is


----------



## BRam111

Hopefully man :fingerscrossed:

Ram



ibfij said:


> I see one grant today for application lodged on 20th Feb ... tomorrow will be your lucky day, DIRECT grant it is


----------



## rainbow123

*189 Visa || Mother as dependent*

Hello All,

Hope you all are doing great!!!
I have some queries regarding the feasibility of applying for 189 VISA for my mother as a dependent one.
Well, before I put my questions, I'll quickly brief you about myself.
"I'm Mukul Sharma(an IT professional with 6+ years of experience) residing in Noida blessed with three elder sisters who are married and settled in India. 
My father who was a retired army officer recently passed away in the month of February.
I along with my wife and mother wish to apply for the 189 VISA

Here are my set of queries:
A. What are the possible documents to show that my mother is dependent on me.
(note: she receives a pension of around 20k on behalf of my father) 
B. As I have three sisters, so will the CO consider my case of taking my mother along with me as 
for them all siblings are equal and this scenario does not meet the family balance criteria.
C. My mother suffers from asthma and high B.P., are these the road blockers to qualify for medical test?
D. How much is the probability that her case would be considered? As if she fails in the medical test, 
none of us would be able to make for Australia.
E. Is applying for tourist Visa for my mother a better option?



Looking forward to hearing from you.

Thanking you all in advance.

Thanks
Mukul Sharma


----------



## gurumurthal

BretSavage said:


> Thx alot bro.....yup finally PTE gang has got the visa.
> 
> And the best part is all 3 of us planning for Melbourne
> 
> Party is on me guys....u want it here or in Melbourne...


In Melbourne without any doubt.


----------



## akrathi2015

*Waiting for invitation*

Hi, 
I have submitted EOI in SkillSelect 261313 on 4th Apr'15 for NSW nomination for Visa 190. Now I am waiting for the response. Would you please tell me how long it may take to receive NSW invitation to apply for nomination?



Regards,
Amit


----------



## SreeSam

nicemathan said:


> Few suggestions,
> 
> Please also include:
> Functional English proof for spouse.
> Include marriage certificate
> Photographs with names labelled below
> HR letter for spouse stating employment without R&R only with designation and tenure duration of the latest organization (just to avoid delay, in-case CO asks for it)
> 
> I suppose, no need to upload the resume.


Mathan,

I was telling about documents to be submitted for NSw ss. I think you are telling about the documents needed for visa filing.


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone

I am not been able to view page no. 5 in which I have to fill previous Australian travel. It jumps from page 4 to 6. What could be the issue. pls help

Thx


----------



## deceptivesatya

SreeSam said:


> Mathan,
> 
> I was telling about documents to be submitted for NSw ss. I think you are telling about the documents needed for visa filing.


Thanks Mathan and Sreesam for your replies.

But this has got me a little confused. Can you please confirm If I need to provide any documents for my wife point like IELTS or another functional English proof.

Also, i need some help on these 2 things:

1) While including Experience related documents, all promotion letters and Salary Slips have to be uploaded separately or should i combine them into a single PDF

2) My designation has changed since my ACS positiv e result. Do I need to include a document with my current roles and responsibilities? because getting hold of such a document wont be easy


----------



## nicemathan

Correct, I was telling about nice to have documents after submitting VISA application.



SreeSam said:


> Mathan,
> 
> I was telling about documents to be submitted for NSw ss. I think you are telling about the documents needed for visa filing.


----------



## SreeSam

Please find my reply inline



deceptivesatya said:


> Thanks Mathan and Sreesam for your replies.
> 
> But this has got me a little confused. Can you please confirm If I need to provide any documents for my wife point like IELTS or another functional English proof.
> 
> - If your claiming points for Partner skills( 5points extra) - It mandatory to provide English test report and Skill assessment report of your spouse.
> 
> If you are not claiming partner skills , but adding them to your application , another functional English proof would suffice.
> 
> Also, i need some help on these 2 things:
> 
> 1) While including Experience related documents, all promotion letters and Salary Slips have to be uploaded separately or should i combine them into a single PDF
> 
> - I submitted the documents as seperate PDF's
> 
> 
> 2) My designation has changed since my ACS positiv e result. Do I need to include a document with my current roles and responsibilities? because getting hold of such a document wont be easy
> 
> - Even my case is same as yours. Have just submitted latest payslips. Haven't been prompted for additional documents asking for current roles and responsibilities. If they ask for, i thought i would provide them later.





Also, there is a seperate thread for NSW SS , which you can follow -

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...833-nsw-state-sponsorship_feb-2015-a-231.html


----------



## Jeeten#80

The online application form behaves in strange ways at times.

You should try to login after some time OR say tomorrow.

This should get resolved in a day or two.

If not then try writing them an email.

Regards,
Jeetendra





sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I was filling application form. I am not been able to view page no. 5 in which I have to fill previous Australian travel. It jumps from page 4 to 6. What could be the issue? pls help
> 
> Thx


----------



## sabbys77

Jeeten#80 said:


> The online application form behaves in strange ways at times.
> 
> You should try to login after some time OR say tomorrow.
> 
> This should get resolved in a day or two.
> 
> If not then try writing them an email.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


Thanks Jeetendra

I think I need to contact them as this is happening since beginning.


----------



## skyhigh15

manU22 said:


> Cheers, where are you heading to, I mean which state and whats your technology??


ManU22 , I am planning for Melbourne and I am a telecom professional.


----------



## agoyal

nicemathan said:


> 1. Character certificate: is this PCC or something else - Both PCC & Form80(optional)
> 2. Health: medicals??? YES
> 3. Qualifications: do we need to upload only graduation certificates and all pdf should be merged into one??? Degree certificate; Transcripts; Course completion certificate; Transfer Certificate; Provisional Certificate. Provide as much as possible
> 4. Travel document: do we need to upload passport?? YES
> 5. Work exp. Overseas: what all documents we need to upload; Offer & Relieving Letter; R&R/Experience Certificate; Pay slips (1/Quarter or 2/year); Bank Statement; Tax documents like : Form16s, IT Returns; PF statement. Anything and everything which can make your case stronger without confusing the CO
> 6. Language certificate: i gave pte, do i need to upload score report card only? YES
> 
> Either Color scan or attested/notarized photocopies of the above.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thanks,it helps a lot
Do we need to merge all the work exp. Related documents into one like ITR and payslips or one pdf for all ITR and one pdf for all PAYSLIPS and so on

Also on PTE SCORE card it is written that this score report is not valid unless authenticated.i have not asked PTE TO SEND it to australian authorities,so is this score card sufficient


----------



## yashdeepsingh

Folks,

whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.

Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity. 

I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!! 

Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.

But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ... 

I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well  

Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.

All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.


----------



## BretSavage

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity.
> 
> I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!!
> 
> Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.
> 
> But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ...
> 
> I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well
> 
> Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.
> 
> All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.


Congrtz again Yashdeep....


----------



## yashdeepsingh

BretSavage said:


> Congrtz again Yashdeep....


Heyyyy thanks ;-)


----------



## batcoder0619

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity.
> 
> I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!!
> 
> Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.
> 
> But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ...
> 
> I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well
> 
> Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.
> 
> All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.


Congrats yashdeepsingh. A very inspiring journey.


----------



## A_Rakesh

deceptivesatya said:


> Hi SreeSam,
> 
> I got the invitation mail to apply for NSW SS yesterday. I am trying to put together documents for the same. Can you please help me out with the list of documents that is required? My Job code is Software Engineer 261313. Were you able to complete your application in one go?
> 
> Also, what are the documents that are needed for my Spouse other than her passport and Marriage certificate? Is her IELTS scorecard also needed? She is yet to take her IELTS


Dear Sreesam

The list of documents you would need to submit are :

1) Passport Copy
2) Educational Qualifications Transcripts/Certificates
3) Skill Assessment Letter from the concerned authority ( I got it done through ACS as my Job Code is 26111 - ICT Business Analyst
4) PTE Academic or any other test you might have taken
5) Full CV/Resume
All the above if they are color copies you wouldnt really need to get them attested or Notary. 

For additional information you might also want to visit the NSW website


Yes,. I was able to make my submission in 1 go..


----------



## LassieJr

Jeeten#80 said:


> FOR NSW and VIC SS, the acknowledgement is received in around 2 weeks.
> 
> The time required to process NSW and VIC SS is 12 weeks as per their website/comments in forum.
> 
> There are instances where people have been waiting for beyond 12 weeks for an outcome.
> 
> One should check with the respective state only after the initial period of 12 weeks is over else it might delay your process.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A_Rakesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have someone who has applied for NSW SS 190 application for nomination & waiting for an invite to submit an application for the VISA? If Yes. could you please help me know the status to check how long would i take to get an update..
> 
> I submitted my application on 6th April 2015
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hey Jeeten. What do you mean by the acknowledgement is received in 2 weeks? Does that mean it takes around 2 weeks from the time we submitted EOI until we are told to pay etc for the nomination? Thanks


----------



## homeme

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity.
> 
> I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!!
> 
> Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.
> 
> But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ...
> 
> I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well
> 
> Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.
> 
> All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.


Congratulations!!


----------



## yashdeepsingh

homeme said:


> Congratulations!!


Thanks Homeme


----------



## manU22

skyhigh15 said:


> ManU22 , I am planning for Melbourne and I am a telecom professional.


Thanks Skyhigh and all the best and you will find a job soon. July is the financial year beginning and jobs would be added around this time.

Just curious, its to everyone -> why is everyone targeting Melbourne, does it have lots to offer in terms of jobs, lifestyle etc. Or is like some friend or family member is already at Melbourne.


----------



## rameshkd

manU22 said:


> Thanks Skyhigh and all the best and you will find a job soon. July is the financial year beginning and jobs would be added around this time.
> 
> Just curious, its to everyone -> why is everyone targeting Melbourne, does it have lots to offer in terms of jobs, lifestyle etc. Or is like some friend or family member is already at Melbourne.


I find Melbourne is a more liveable city, it's cheaper than Sydney, easy paced, good public transport, not too hot as Syd but the number of jobs are little less as compared to Syd.


----------



## yashdeepsingh

batcoder0619 said:


> Congrats yashdeepsingh. A very inspiring journey.


Cheers Batcoder


----------



## manU22

rameshkd said:


> I find Melbourne is a more liveable city, it's cheaper than Sydney, easy paced, good public transport, not too hot as Syd but the number of jobs are little less as compared to Syd.


Very valid points, seems you have experienced both the cities and your suggestions are appreciable. thank you.


----------



## lanecwe

Hi there. I am consolidating documents to be uploaded for 189 visa application. However, I am very confused between which documents that need color scanned copies, certified color copies or certified B&W copies. Or are there any particular documents that need one type? FYI, certified(notarized) documents are very expensive here so I will try to limit as few copies as I can. Please advise.


----------



## manU22

Hello,

Simple rule.

Color copies/documents -> Color scan alone and no notorization required
B/W copies/documents - > Notorised and get it color scanned 

thanks,
manu



lanecwe said:


> Hi there. I am consolidating documents to be uploaded for 189 visa application. However, I am very confused between which documents that need color scanned copies, certified color copies or certified B&W copies. Or are there any particular documents that need one type? FYI, certified(notarized) documents are very expensive here so I will try to limit as few copies as I can. Please advise.


----------



## lanecwe

Thanks Manu. That clears a lot of my doubts.



manU22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Simple rule.
> 
> Color copies/documents -> Color scan alone and no notorization required
> B/W copies/documents - > Notorised and get it color scanned
> 
> thanks,
> manu


----------



## cocomart

yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity.
> 
> I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!!
> 
> Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.
> 
> But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ...
> 
> I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well
> 
> Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.
> 
> All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.


Congrats!

I myself have been invited to lodge for visa 190 NSW. 
I hope it wont be of any trouble if i ask for steps on how to go about my visa lodgement. I am already done with the online application not yet submitted. I also made sa my health decleration which we plan to undergo before we submit the onlibe visa application. Which comes first?
1.do medicals under myhealth decleration
2. Fill up online form. 
3. Submit onliemne form
4. Pay visa fee.
5. Attach documents 

I would really need some help. Im doing this on my own no migration agent


----------



## manU22

Hello,

Submitting online form is once you make the payment so Step 2, 3, 4 are actually one step. Filling can take its own time as as you wish. Once you pay the fees only then you will be allowed to attach documents. 

Medicals can be done before or after submitting the visa form(inclusive of payment).



cocomart said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I myself have been invited to lodge for visa 190 NSW.
> I hope it wont be of any trouble if i ask for steps on how to go about my visa lodgement. I am already done with the online application not yet submitted. I also made sa my health decleration which we plan to undergo before we submit the onlibe visa application. Which comes first?
> 1.do medicals under myhealth decleration
> 2. Fill up online form.
> 3. Submit onliemne form
> 4. Pay visa fee.
> 5. Attach documents
> 
> I would really need some help. Im doing this on my own no migration agent


----------



## cocomart

manU22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Submitting online form is once you make the payment so Step 2, 3, 4 are actually one step. Filling can take its own time as as you wish. Once you pay the fees only then you will be allowed to attach documents.
> 
> Medicals can be done before or after submitting the visa form(inclusive of payment).
> 
> Thank u ManU22.
> Where can i see the HAP ID to be brought with me during medicals?


----------



## manU22

Once an application is submited. The link would appear for Health and one opening it the HAP Id would be mentioned in the document. But if you are planning to get it done before then see this thread

Medical before visa filing




cocomart said:


> manU22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Submitting online form is once you make the payment so Step 2, 3, 4 are actually one step. Filling can take its own time as as you wish. Once you pay the fees only then you will be allowed to attach documents.
> 
> Medicals can be done before or after submitting the visa form(inclusive of payment).
> 
> Thank u ManU22.
> Where can i see the HAP ID to be brought with me during medicals?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Hi cocomart! Would you please share the date when you got the invitation from skillselect also, when did you exactly apply and got invited by NSW for Nomination ? 
I personaly got an inv on 27th of march and applied on 29th for SS but still got no response. As i do understand that the standard time is 12 weeks but just being curious to know the time period it took you to clear this stage. 
Your response would highly be appreciated  
Thank you
I


cocomart said:


> yashdeepsingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity.
> 
> I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!!
> 
> Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.
> 
> But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I always believe to google first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.
> 
> All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I myself have been invited to lodge for visa 190 NSW.
> I hope it wont be of any trouble if i ask for steps on how to go about my visa lodgement. I am already done with the online application not yet submitted. I also made sa my health decleration which we plan to undergo before we submit the onlibe visa application. Which comes first?
> 1.do medicals under myhealth decleration
> 2. Fill up online form.
> 3. Submit onliemne form
> 4. Pay visa fee.
> 5. Attach documents
> 
> I would really need some help. Im doing this on my own no migration agent
Click to expand...


----------



## cocomart

Sarim.ali143 said:


> Hi cocomart! Would you please share the date when you got the invitation from skillselect also, when did you exactly apply and got invited by NSW for Nomination ?
> I personaly got an inv on 27th of march and applied on 29th for SS but still got no response. As i do understand that the standard time is 12 weeks but just being curious to know the time period it took you to clear this stage.
> Your response would highly be appreciated
> Thank you
> I


Nsw ss invite March 27, 2015
Visa 190 nomination April 15, 2015
Structural Enginner
IELTS 6
DIAC score 55 + nsw 5 = 60

No worries. Ull get ur invite soon. Best of luck.


----------



## cocomart

manU22 said:


> Once an application is submited. The link would appear for Health and one opening it the HAP Id would be mentioned in the document. But if you are planning to get it done before then see this thread
> 
> Medical before visa filing


 Thank u so much. Uv been most helpful.


----------



## nicemathan

You can combine it as per your choice.

But keep in mind the limit. 

Its 60 documents; with 5MB size per document for each applicant in the VISA application.

While resigtering for PTE-A you might have given the reason right, that you will be migrating to so and so country. If so, then Pearson will automatically send the electronic copy to DIBP. Do upload the score card page of PTE-A.



agoyal said:


> Thanks,it helps a lot
> Do we need to merge all the work exp. Related documents into one like ITR and payslips or one pdf for all ITR and one pdf for all PAYSLIPS and so on
> 
> Also on PTE SCORE card it is written that this score report is not valid unless authenticated.i have not asked PTE TO SEND it to australian authorities,so is this score card sufficient


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulation Yashdeep Singh EnjoyZZZZZZZZ the moment. 



yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity.
> 
> I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!!
> 
> Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.
> 
> But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ...
> 
> I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well
> 
> Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.
> 
> All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.


----------



## JK684

*Using My Health Declarations.*

Hi guys,

I got invite on 10th April. I need some advice regarding the Medicals. I have generated an HAP ID using MHD, but yet to book an appointment for medicals, will be doing it in the next 2 weeks.

I am yet to lodge my visa application. I was thinking i will do medicals before CO asks. Can I lodge the Visa application now using the above HAP ID , pay the fees ?

Should I select "YES" to question "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months? " and then fill the fields "Give details" and "HAP ID (If available) " ? Please advise.

Thanks for your help. Really appreciate a reply for this question


----------



## Knowman

Hi Everyone,
I had received an email from Adelaide Team 2 and was asked for PCC and meds...my confusion here is whether the CO is yet to be assigned ?
I mean i have submitted all the requested docs, do i wait for the CO to get assigned ?

Thanks.


----------



## rameshkd

Knowman said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had received an email from Adelaide Team 2 and was asked for PCC and meds...my confusion here is whether the CO is yet to be assigned ?
> I mean i have submitted all the requested docs, do i wait for the CO to get assigned ?
> 
> Thanks.


if they've asked for PCC & meds. go for it.


----------



## BRam111

Yes, CO is assigned.

Ram



Knowman said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had received an email from Adelaide Team 2 and was asked for PCC and meds...my confusion here is whether the CO is yet to be assigned ?
> I mean i have submitted all the requested docs, do i wait for the CO to get assigned ?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## nicemathan

You got this communication because CO is assigned.

So, please go ahead with your medicals & PCC.



Knowman said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I had received an email from Adelaide Team 2 and was asked for PCC and meds...my confusion here is whether the CO is yet to be assigned ?
> I mean i have submitted all the requested docs, do i wait for the CO to get assigned ?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## spikersandhu

*Please do it the other way ---- First lodge visa by paying fees ------- After 20-30 days ---- do medicals and PCC -- and upload the PCC before CO asks for it........wait for the direct grant......:second:......... Moreover if you apply today, you will get the grant only in July...... so you have plenty of time for Medical and PCC !:eyebrows: *


JK684 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got invite on 10th April. I need some advice regarding the Medicals. I have generated an HAP ID using MHD, but yet to book an appointment for medicals, will be doing it in the next 2 weeks.
> 
> I am yet to lodge my visa application. I was thinking i will do medicals before CO asks. Can I lodge the Visa application now using the above HAP ID , pay the fees ?
> 
> Should I select "YES" to question "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months? " and then fill the fields "Give details" and "HAP ID (If available) " ? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks for your help. Really appreciate a reply for this question


----------



## JK684

Thanks man. So should I select "No" to Q ""Has this applicant undertaken a health examination" ? and lodge the application ? . and can I use the HAP ID generated from MHD for my medicals ?

_First lodge visa by paying fees ------- After 20-30 days ---- do medicals and PCC -- _ - Does this mean I will get "Organize my medical examination" section after paying the fees ? Please clarify thanks again.


----------



## ibfij

spikersandhu said:


> *Please do it the other way ---- First lodge visa by paying fees ------- After 20-30 days ---- do medicals and PCC -- and upload the PCC before CO asks for it........wait for the direct grant......:second:......... Moreover if you apply today, you will get the grant only in July...... so you have plenty of time for Medical and PCC !:eyebrows: *


Why is your case still pending? did you contact the department?


----------



## jango28

CO allocated today for my 189 visa lodged on 27 Feb and has asked for additional documents PCC, medicals, employment verification etc. 

My question is - do we need to upload these docs on the immi site or email it to them? Any pointers?


----------



## BRam111

Do both.



jango28 said:


> CO allocated today for my 189 visa lodged on 27 Feb and has asked for additional documents PCC, medicals, employment verification etc.
> 
> My question is - do we need to upload these docs on the immi site or email it to them? Any pointers?


----------



## izykvision0

Hello All,

I applied for subclass 190 on Mar. 10, CO contacted me on Apr. 10 for additional info: police certs for myself and wife ( which was already pre uploaded) and polio cert for my child. I have since mailed them to my CO and uploaded on immiaccount on April 13. My status shows processing on document upload page. What should i expect now...any clues?


----------



## imagine

Congratulations!!!



yashdeepsingh said:


> Folks,
> 
> whether I should say this as a Golden Mail or Heartbeat Skipper, truth is we all on this forum is waiting for this since the inception of PR concept in our minds.
> 
> Today morning just before noon I have received mine, wife and daughters PR's for Australia. I have been bitten by this bug of PR 2.5 years ago and filed my ACS in April 2013 itself. It was insane that IELTS took the greatest of my time and money to put me in a situation where I have virtually left the hope of getting AUS PR in 2014. I was not in a mood to throw away the opportunity hence filled Canadian PR application as well, but unfortunately FSW seats filled out pretty fast and another missed opportunity.
> 
> I mustered courage again in 2015 to take IELTS head-on again and this time scored 8 Band where my efforts were the same as they were in previous 3 attempts so not sure what extra I have put in .... What else EOI, Invite , Fees, uploads and in the end Grant !!!
> 
> Great start of the day and this feeling is still sinking in. I would like to thank all the experts who helped with the queries here without any fuss.
> 
> But one thing was, that I have never asked stupid questions ) I always believe to google first ...
> 
> I believe still 25 % of the process is done, as landing in OZ and getting a job is 50 % and 100% process completion respectively. So practically now the whole new thinking and world will take shape, Hopefully seniors will help us to get there as well
> 
> Pheww , enough of talking , lets get back to work and process to land in OZ again with positive thinking.
> 
> All the best all and I pray that the waiting list gets all the confirmation before new session starts.


----------



## Sarim.ali143

cocomart said:


> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi cocomart! Would you please share the date when you got the invitation from skillselect also, when did you exactly apply and got invited by NSW for Nomination ?
> I personaly got an inv on 27th of march and applied on 29th for SS but still got no response. As i do understand that the standard time is 12 weeks but just being curious to know the time period it took you to clear this stage.
> Your response would highly be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> I
> 
> 
> 
> Nsw ss invite March 27, 2015
> Visa 190 nomination April 15, 2015
> Structural Enginner
> IELTS 6
> DIAC score 55 + nsw 5 = 60
> 
> No worries. Ull get ur invite soon. Best of luck.
Click to expand...

Hi cocomart! 
Thank you for your reply. You are v lucky because you got SS nomination so quick. Although we got invitations on the same day but your's is already approved. I hope i do get mine next week or so. 
My score is also 55+ nsw 5= 60 
Also, i ll get 5 extra points of my age in july and my accumulated score will be 60 excluding SS points. 
Considering the delay e mails received by several applicants from IMMI that there will be very limited grants this year before july due to reaching their required number of 190 visas per year, although their application is finalised, i doubt we might have to wait till july. 
Are you aware of this ?


----------



## tahanpaa

Some members said when the status changed to only "processing" from " Processing- Dept will contact with you" meaning the file conducted by CO. 
I believe the people all assume anything in this forum not from their experiences. However you should follow only that members suggestion who are long time in this forum as well as got their grant. Otherwise ignore others immature comments as these are value less.
As for example someone only applied for their assessment but starting make suggestion on total grant procedure.... its really funny.
avoid them very carefully.
Thanks!


----------



## msgforsunil

*Anyone with 65 points still waiting to get invite?*

Anyone with 65 points and above still waiting to get invite? If yes, can you please provide your EOI applied date along with the job code.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## natty.punjabi

Hello Guys,

First of all want to say thanks to all of you. you guys are doing great work helping out each other. 

i am new to the forum. So sorry for asking any simple questions. 

I have got invite for subclass 189 on 10th april. i resigned from my current company on 16th april. my question is while applying for visa should i upload service letter/releiving letter from my current company ? 

also i havent yet got service/relieving/experience certificate from my current company. they said they will email me after couple of days. so should i go ahead and submit my visa application or should i wait for releiving letter, if it is important. 

Thanks in advance guys. 

Regards
Gurpreet


----------



## Solidmac

Hi guys, any idea on how long CO takes after asked for some docs like payslip and appointment letter. Please share experience....


----------



## BRam111

Generally the wait time is 20 + days but you can give them a call and let them know that you have sent all the docs. Lot of people got grants by calling after CO got assigned.

Ram



Solidmac said:


> Hi guys, any idea on how long CO takes after asked for some docs like payslip and appointment letter. Please share experience....


----------



## endlessmoor

dear friends,

what is the exact requirement for functional English for spouse in terms of PTE test?

is it a 30 in overall ( average)
or 30 in each specific module of L S R W ?

Thanks in Adv.


----------



## agoyal

endlessmoor said:


> dear friends,
> 
> what is the exact requirement for functional English for spouse in terms of PTE test?
> 
> is it a 30 in overall ( average)
> or 30 in each specific module of L S R W ?
> 
> Thanks in Adv.


30 overall


----------



## spikersandhu

*Its pending dear because I am lazy....... I have paid the pending fee yesterday......and it will take another 15 days to get a grant if they have some visas left !*


ibfij said:


> Why is your case still pending? did you contact the department?


----------



## batcoder0619

HI guys,

I just logged into ImmiAccount and status now says "Assessment in Progress". After clicking on the application, the status says "Processing" (This is after the system maintenance which was scheduled on Friday). 
Does that mean that a CO has been assigned? If that's the case then I am really surprised as it's been only 2 weeks since I had lodged 189 visa and so quickly a CO has been assigned. 
Just need to add on I can see now that health examination has also been finalized and it says no further action required. 
Let me know what do you guys think.


----------



## BRam111

Changes to ImmiAccount
Hurray the general status of "In Progress" is being retired and three new statuses introduced.
- Application Received – indicating your application has been successfully submitted and will be assessed within advertised application processing timeframes.
- Information Requested – indicating an immigration officer has assessed the application and found that more information is required, so they have requested that you provide further evidence in support of the application.
- Assessment in Progress – You have provided all the requested information. We might proceed to make a decision on your application. We could also ask you for further information. In this case, the status will return to Information requested.
All applications with a status of Ready to Submit will automatically change to Incomplete. This is to ensure that any new questions are answered before the application is submitted. All applications with a status of In Progress will automatically change to Assessment in progress.

So technically no CO assigned to us. It is just as if in In Progress.... lets wait for CO/Direct Grant....




batcoder0619 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I just logged into ImmiAccount and status now says "Assessment in Progress". After clicking on the application, the status says "Processing" (This is after the system maintenance which was scheduled on Friday).
> Does that mean that a CO has been assigned? If that's the case then I am really surprised as it's been only 2 weeks since I had lodged 189 visa and so quickly a CO has been assigned.
> Just need to add on I can see now that health examination has also been finalized and it says no further action required.
> Let me know what do you guys think.


----------



## batcoder0619

BRam111 said:


> Changes to ImmiAccount
> Hurray the general status of "In Progress" is being retired and three new statuses introduced.
> - Application Received – indicating your application has been successfully submitted and will be assessed within advertised application processing timeframes.
> - Information Requested – indicating an immigration officer has assessed the application and found that more information is required, so they have requested that you provide further evidence in support of the application.
> - Assessment in Progress – You have provided all the requested information. We might proceed to make a decision on your application. We could also ask you for further information. In this case, the status will return to Information requested.
> All applications with a status of Ready to Submit will automatically change to Incomplete. This is to ensure that any new questions are answered before the application is submitted. All applications with a status of In Progress will automatically change to Assessment in progress.
> 
> So technically no CO assigned to us. It is just as if in In Progress.... lets wait for CO/Direct Grant....


Thanks for the info. Is that on the site somewhere?


----------



## expat.ict

I have a question, I have got Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI) 189 VISA...
In the grant notice it says *Visa conditions: NIL*

My company here in malaysia sending me to Australia for work, a 2 days task that require Network maintenance at Malaysian consulate in Melbourne.

Now I as a Pakistani National can use this Visa and just go there and do the task and can come back right?? Do I need to inform anything to immigartion officer at airport desk? if they ask anything should I just say i am validating my visa or tell that i m going to work on this task?? On 189 visa we can work right and no need for prior work permit right??


----------



## BRam111

You can enter and work without any concerns....

Ram



expat.ict said:


> I have a question, I have got Skilled Independent (Permanent) (class SI) 189 VISA...
> In the grant notice it says *Visa conditions: NIL*
> 
> My company here in malaysia sending me to Australia for work, a 2 days task that require Network maintenance at Malaysian consulate in Melbourne.
> 
> Now I as a Pakistani National can use this Visa and just go there and do the task and can come back right?? Do I need to inform anything to immigartion officer at airport desk? if they ask anything should I just say i am validating my visa or tell that i m going to work on this task?? On 189 visa we can work right and no need for prior work permit right??


----------



## Knowman

BRam111 said:


> Yes, CO is assigned.
> 
> Ram


Thanks Ram.


----------



## Knowman

nicemathan said:


> You got this communication because CO is assigned.
> 
> So, please go ahead with your medicals & PCC.


Thanks Mathan


----------



## dharmeshpiplani

i applied for the EOI with 60(55 + ss 5) points marks on 14-March-2015, my visa subclass is 190 and code is 261311 "analyst programmer"..i applied for NSW

can anyone tell when will i get eoi invitation


----------



## Jeeten#80

I have already answered your query in another thread.

Kindly refer that.

Regards,
Jeetendra



dharmeshpiplani said:


> i applied for the EOI with 60(55 + ss 5) points marks on 14-March-2015, my visa subclass is 190 and code is 261311 "analyst programmer"..i applied for NSW
> 
> can anyone tell when will i get eoi invitation


----------



## interstu

Hi guys, I am beginning to prepare all necessary documents for 189 subclass and found this: As 
*there are still high levels of interest from prospective skilled migrants in the following occupations, pro rata arrangements for these occupational groups will continue:

Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers*

I am wondering what is pro rata and how much chance I have if I submit with 60 points under these occupations.


----------



## rameshkd

BRam111 said:


> Changes to ImmiAccount
> Hurray the general status of "In Progress" is being retired and three new statuses introduced.
> - Application Received – indicating your application has been successfully submitted and will be assessed within advertised application processing timeframes.
> - Information Requested – indicating an immigration officer has assessed the application and found that more information is required, so they have requested that you provide further evidence in support of the application.
> - Assessment in Progress – You have provided all the requested information. We might proceed to make a decision on your application. We could also ask you for further information. In this case, the status will return to Information requested.
> All applications with a status of Ready to Submit will automatically change to Incomplete. This is to ensure that any new questions are answered before the application is submitted. All applications with a status of In Progress will automatically change to Assessment in progress.
> 
> So technically no CO assigned to us. It is just as if in In Progress.... lets wait for CO/Direct Grant....


Mate, can you share the link for the above. On my application, the medicals now show up as "no action required" and also the "Processing - Please wait for CO..." is changed to "Processing". 
Is there any other way we can find about CO allocation and how do we know which team we got assigned to.


----------



## jimypk

batcoder0619 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I just logged into ImmiAccount and status now says "Assessment in Progress". After clicking on the application, the status says "Processing" (This is after the system maintenance which was scheduled on Friday).
> Does that mean that a CO has been assigned? If that's the case then I am really surprised as it's been only 2 weeks since I had lodged 189 visa and so quickly a CO has been assigned.
> Just need to add on I can see now that health examination has also been finalized and it says no further action required.
> Let me know what do you guys think.


Me to same status changed, when you have applied visa.

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## endlessmoor

have you go settled in aus?

is this the scenario for the current year? 

or 

this is keep on going for a long time now?


----------



## endlessmoor

kipzz said:


> The market for jobs are not good in australia.... more over no stability... if you are well off in india then no need to bother coming in australia. most of the jobs are contract jobs with heavy taxes, check out in paycalculator.com.au
> 
> Immigration department are making money by calling us here, without proper survey they are calling more and more people, the fact is only 38% of people are doing the job that they want. Other are doing odd jobs or are waiting for next opp.
> 
> They do not do proper survey at all, all software engg. falls under same category, but job market is for only few selected technology, that to its luck with uncertainty in future, least permanent jobs. If you are well in India then dont risk coming here.
> 
> Infact there are less chances of earning then spending.
> 
> Take it seriously, risk is yours !!




have you go settled in aus?

is this the scenario for the current year? 

or 

this is keep on going for a long time now?


----------



## natty.punjabi

nicemathan said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> *May I know, your current status in this PR process. Have you got your PR? Have you started your job hunt? Are you currently in Oz; if so how are doing mate? Do share your experiences.*
> 
> I guess, too many questions, ok coming back to your comments on risks.
> 
> Yes, immigration might be a money making service/department.
> 
> Its quite obvious right !!!, a person is born in another country (outside Oz), studies overseas (outside Oz); gains experience (outside Oz) after all this that person pays an amount to migrate to Oz. Thinking there might be brighter pastures downunder. Tries to settle there. If successful pays tax to Oz government.
> 
> Ofcourse, Oz saves on medicals facilities; on education; so on and so forth for around 3 decades on that migrating person.
> 
> Having said that,
> 
> Do you think competition is less in India, there are *1.5 million graduates come of engineering college alone*. Out of which 20-33% wont get job at the first place, next we dont know how many of those remaining students will get job in their respective field.
> 
> Migration is each individual choice and Oz Gov doesnt pull people on compulsion. It is each person's choice.
> 
> This is my point of view : A person must not take bigger decisions only based on market situation/conditions; markets are influenced by speculations and various other intangible factors and it fluctuates.
> 
> I suppose, most migrants move to another country, not ONLY to earn but to have a change in lifestyle too, on a positive note.
> 
> For some it might not suit and they tend to return back.
> 
> I would say *its better to give it a try rather than quitting due to fear. *


Great reply mathan. Kudos brother. i have been following your posts dilligently. keep up the nice work mate. 

I recently joined the group. i was initially trying for canada EE PR. as the scores were going high i applied for australia. i got invite for both the countries and ultimately choose australia over canada after talking to couple of people , friends etc. what do you think ? i know its not the right thread but i would like to have your perspective


----------



## nicemathan

Good to see some are reading my posts. Thanks mate.

Canada or Oz ??? I wont be the right person to comment on which country choose; as I haven't been both of these countries.

As a matter of fact, any country will have its own set of +ives and -ives.

All the best buddy.



natty.punjabi said:


> Great reply mathan. Kudos brother. i have been following your posts dilligently. keep up the nice work mate.
> 
> I recently joined the group. i was initially trying for canada EE PR. as the scores were going high i applied for australia. i got invite for both the countries and ultimately choose australia over canada after talking to couple of people , friends etc. what do you think ? i know its not the right thread but i would like to have your perspective


----------



## batcoder0619

jimypk said:


> Me to same status changed, when you have applied visa.
> 
> 189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


I applied on 3rd April. Just 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ibfij

spikersandhu said:


> *Its pending dear because I am lazy....... I have paid the pending fee yesterday......and it will take another 15 days to get a grant if they have some visas left !*


Oh okay ... they certainly have one stashed for you, don't worry ... one or however-many you're seeking ... goodluck


----------



## tahanpaa

11 weeks have passed no CO contacted yet?


----------



## BretSavage

prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> I seriously do not understand why cant ppl just think positive, instead of being negative all the time...Migration is not a easy task & his its own ups and down....
> 
> PPL should understand this....God always look at the efforts we are putting in...If we give our best short, we are going to get best out of it....
> 
> Before making any statements ppl should at least look at the facts & figures, do they even know no of ppl migrated over there.....and why are more interested in doing it ...If it would have been so worst Immigration would have stopped there process, at least they would not cheat ppl.....They have enough money/resources with them , no need to fool ppl ...And morever every migrant is an additional burden to them if you think of medical service/ central link & other benefits they offer...
> 
> So if someone is not able to motivate others, atleast do not spread your negative waves on the forum...
> 
> And Well said Mathan....We all will make it good & big..


Good Points,

Actually the problem is living here, people listen to stories of few people who have gone overseas and done wonders for themselves but mind that they are only handful of people.

People here think that you go overseas and all problems of life will be solved, its a la la land outside India, where you can do whatever you want or people are just waiting for you come up, so that they can just give you everything while you do absolutely nothing.

People who don't want to work their a** off, tell these kinds of thing cause they think, if we have to work then why not our home country why spend money and come here, they just don't understand that nothing in life is for free.

My personal experience of living in Melbourne for 4 years(mind you when i landed there i didn't even have a place to sleep at night as my education agent fooled me), but i realised it if you are ready to work hard, this place can do wonders for you, just be patient and keep on trying.

So forget these nobs, be relaxed and prepare to battle hard for your dreams.


----------



## imrixkhan

Hi Senior members,

Need your advise.

I have completed B.com in 2003 after that I started working currently I have total 11.6 years experience in IT industry, while working I have completed few Microsoft certification like MCP/MCSA/MCSE/MCTS/MCDBA, as per ACS Vendor certifications MCTS I completed in 2010 accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level.

Recently I completed M.Sc (IT) in 2014, but if I send M.Sc for assessment I will lose all the points for experience because ACS will consider Post Master degree experience.

My queries are:

1.	I have B.Com degree which is not related to my current role and experience, can you please advise ACS will consider or not consider B.com degree against ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer skill assessment.
If ACS advises to go through RPL route if RPL deduct 6 years from my 11.6 years total experience, I will end up with 5.5 years experience to claim for experience points.

In this scenario can I get 15 Points for Degree and 10 points for remaining 5.5 years experience?

2.	If ACS considers my MCTS which I completed in 2010 as per ACS vendor certification accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level, will I by getting 10 points for MCTS as its comparable AQF Diploma level? Can I claim 10 points for experience Post MCTS from 2010 to 2015 I have 5 years experience or it will be deducted ACS/RPL?



Currently I am 32 years 3 months, I want to apply soon so that I don’t lose my age points, also preparing for PTE targeting to score above 79 in each module to get 20 points.


Please advise me best approach to move ahead with Australia PR.



Thanks in Advance.


----------



## nice_raghav

Dear Friends

I am new to this forum and would be great if you could help me with few queries regarding ACS Assessment:

1. From 2007-2011, I worked as System Engineer post my Engineering (IT) (4 Years)
2. From 2011 -2012, I completed MBA ( in Marketing)
3. From 2013-Now, I am working as Business Analyst (2 years)

Considering above scenario, I have following queries :

Query 1: Would I be eligible for System Analyst or Business Analyst ?
Query 2: How much experience would be considered for System Analyst or Business Analyst ?
Query 3: Would having MBA -Marketing have negative impact on my application which might lead to less experience being considered ?

Reply would be greatly appreciated . Thanks


----------



## nicemathan

The funny part is that person who stated his thoughts posted in 5-10 other threads the same comments.

One more irony is that person's last post in this forum was in Nov'2013 and here he comes back to say "DONT GO; ITS all your OWN risk; no job there".....



prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi Mathan,
> 
> I seriously do not understand why cant ppl just think positive, instead of being negative all the time...Migration is not a easy task & his its own ups and down....
> 
> PPL should understand this....God always look at the efforts we are putting in...If we give our best short, we are going to get best out of it....
> 
> Before making any statements ppl should at least look at the facts & figures, do they even know no of ppl migrated over there.....and why are more interested in doing it ...If it would have been so worst Immigration would have stopped there process, at least they would not cheat ppl.....They have enough money/resources with them , no need to fool ppl ...And morever every migrant is an additional burden to them if you think of medical service/ central link & other benefits they offer...
> 
> So if someone is not able to motivate others, atleast do not spread your negative waves on the forum...
> 
> And Well said Mathan....We all will make it good & big..


----------



## nicemathan

Exact point. 

Its all in preparation; caliber and expectation.

Some people might think that once landing in overseas airport there will be HR'ing teams holding their name board to offer job  



BretSavage said:


> Good Points,
> 
> Actually the problem is living here, people listen to stories of few people who have gone overseas and done wonders for themselves but mind that they are only handful of people.
> 
> People here think that you go overseas and all problems of life will be solved, its a la la land outside India, where you can do whatever you want or people are just waiting for you come up, so that they can just give you everything while you do absolutely nothing.
> 
> People who don't want to work their a** off, tell these kinds of thing cause they think, if we have to work then why not our home country why spend money and come here, they just don't understand that nothing in life is for free.
> 
> My personal experience of living in Melbourne for 4 years(mind you when i landed there i didn't even have a place to sleep at night as my education agent fooled me), but i realised it if you are ready to work hard, this place can do wonders for you, just be patient and keep on trying.
> 
> So forget these nobs, be relaxed and prepare to battle hard for your dreams.


----------



## JK684

I think they reply quickly through their Facebook page. Try posting there / messaging them.

Also check this link - Help and support

technical enquiry form Skill Select - Support Centre » SkillSelect Support


----------



## BretSavage

gsakhuja said:


> Hi experts,
> I am applying under 189 category. I have received invitation to apply. However, I have applied for reissue of passport to add my wife's name. My passport number is changed. I have folowing doubts:
> 
> 1. Do I need to get new TRF with new passport no.?
> 2. Will my ACS still hold valid?
> 3. Will there be any issue if I mention new passport number while filing VISA when old passport no. is used till now.
> 
> 
> Quick response appreciated!
> 
> Gaurav


You need to upload form 929 while filing up the visa.

It is for the change in Passport details, except this you need to do nothing, you are good to go.


----------



## nicemathan

Query 1: Would I be eligible for System Analyst or Business Analyst ?
Only ACS has make the final call.
You apply for job code : A; with R&R details however, if ACS find a appropriate job code based on your R&R; it will suggest to change applied job code : from A to something more relevant. To avoid this go through the job code details and apply appropriately.

Query 2: How much experience would be considered for System Analyst or Business Analyst ?
Whatever experience you have; first two years of your experience related to the applied job code will not be considered. Same happened in my case.

Query 3: Would having MBA -Marketing have negative impact on my application which might lead to less experience being considered ?
I wouldn't say negative; but you will not get any points for experience if MBA is shown



nice_raghav said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am new to this forum and would be great if you could help me with few queries regarding ACS Assessment:
> 
> 1. From 2007-2011, I worked as System Engineer post my Engineering (IT) (4 Years)
> 2. From 2011 -2012, I completed MBA ( in Marketing)
> 3. From 2013-Now, I am working as Business Analyst (2 years)
> 
> Considering above scenario, I have following queries :
> 
> Query 1: Would I be eligible for System Analyst or Business Analyst ?
> Query 2: How much experience would be considered for System Analyst or Business Analyst ?
> Query 3: Would having MBA -Marketing have negative impact on my application which might lead to less experience being considered ?
> 
> Reply would be greatly appreciated . Thanks


----------



## smileanddream2015

Hey man,
try using another browser. Even I had problems with Chrome. But it works with Firefox. 



sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am stuck in submitting my application form. I have tried my best but could not find any solution. I am not been able to see page 5 in which I have fill previous Australia travel history. When I click on next from page 4 it jumps to page 6.
> Please help me out and give me the contact email ID if any through which I can clear this issue.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## msgforsunil

*Transfers between banks in India and Australia.*

What are the better(in terms of economy, speed, less hassles, good customer service) options in terms of transferring money? 
a. From bank in India to a bank in Australia
b. From bank in Australia to a bank in India

Thanks


----------



## mmauk11

Dear All seniors,

I am sorry beucase this question may not belong to this thread. But I am desperately in need of help.. 

I am 33 year old, a mechanical engineer who is applying visa 189. I want to include my younger sis 27 year old as a dependent relative. She is full time student, lives with me and i support her financially. My parents have passed away and there is no other sibling who can support her. I have all proofs. 

My only concern is, if CO is not satisfied with the proofs, will I be given change to drop her application or will CO directly reject my application without informing me? 

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## manU22

msgforsunil said:


> What are the better(in terms of economy, speed, less hassles, good customer service) options in terms of transferring money?
> a. From bank in India to a bank in Australia
> b. From bank in Australia to a bank in India
> 
> Thanks


Copying the same answer as given in the other thread.

Western Union, SBI, ICICI are all good. Western Union I have heard is better and immediate though I have tried only ICICI. SBI as per my knowledge is economical, Western Union is faster and economical as well, but as I have said I have not used any other than ICICI. Customer service is at par since the institution gets good money during transfer.


----------



## manU22

Hello,

Your efforts are appreciable. Coming to the answer, you dont have to be worried. I believe you have included your sister in the original application. If not then you would want to look into "Change of Circumstances" or other forms to include her in the visa process. If you are not certain then you can ask CO (in case contact is made), about how to include her. Since she is an adult, you would have to prove her English competency. All the best for your grant. Regarding CO rejection, I dont think it will happen and would advise you not to have that on mind. In case it so happens then YES CO would ask if you would want to cancel the process and it would be refunded.

Questions are welcome.

-manu



mmauk11 said:


> Dear All seniors,
> 
> I am sorry beucase this question may not belong to this thread. But I am desperately in need of help..
> 
> I am 33 year old, a mechanical engineer who is applying visa 189. I want to include my younger sis 27 year old as a dependent relative. She is full time student, lives with me and i support her financially. My parents have passed away and there is no other sibling who can support her. I have all proofs.
> 
> My only concern is, if CO is not satisfied with the proofs, will I be given change to drop her application or will CO directly reject my application without informing me?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## regmiboyer

It seems that someone has played with the tracker sheet and messed up big time.

Experts, can some one of you please look into it.



Cheers.


----------



## sabbys77

JK684 said:


> I think they reply quickly through their Facebook page. Try posting there / messaging them.
> 
> Also check this link - Help and support
> 
> technical enquiry form Skill Select - Support Centre » SkillSelect Support


Thanks JK,
I appreciate


----------



## mmauk11

Thank you so much for your kind response. 
Cheers


manU22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Your efforts are appreciable. Coming to the answer, you dont have to be worried. I believe you have included your sister in the original application. If not then you would want to look into "Change of Circumstances" or other forms to include her in the visa process. If you are not certain then you can ask CO (in case contact is made), about how to include her. Since she is an adult, you would have to prove her English competency. All the best for your grant. Regarding CO rejection, I dont think it will happen and would advise you not to have that on mind. In case it so happens then YES CO would ask if you would want to cancel the process and it would be refunded.
> 
> Questions are welcome.
> 
> -manu


----------



## agoyal

Hello seniors

Urgent query:

My name on pan card is misspelled which leads to wrong name on my ITR also.
I want to upload them as work exp. Proofs but due to wrong name i have not.

On all other documents i.e. bank statements,payslips,form 16,exp. Letter from company etc. My name is correct.

Also last week i have changed my name on PAN card also .

What should i do??


----------



## manU22

Upload the new PAN copy. Wait for CO to ask for ITR, generally its not asked. If you need to, attach a notorised copy stating that both the names are same (as in ITR and your correct name). You can do the last step -> notorised copy of name change now and upload all documents along with ITR. Hope this helps.



agoyal said:


> Hello seniors
> 
> Urgent query:
> 
> My name on pan card is misspelled which leads to wrong name on my ITR also.
> I want to upload them as work exp. Proofs but due to wrong name i have not.
> 
> On all other documents i.e. bank statements,payslips,form 16,exp. Letter from company etc. My name is correct.
> 
> Also last week i have changed my name on PAN card also .
> 
> What should i do??


----------



## agoyal

manU22 said:


> Upload the new PAN copy. Wait for CO to ask for ITR, generally its not asked. If you need to, attach a notorised copy stating that both the names are same (as in ITR and your correct name). You can do the last step -> notorised copy of name change now and upload all documents along with ITR. Hope this helps.


Yes it does help
I am attaching all other documents i.e. bank statements,salary slips,exp. Letter and form 16
Hopefully CO does not ask for anything else


----------



## nice_raghav

*Thanks for the reply regarding ACS Assessment*

Hi Nicemathan - Thanks for the reply. Greatly appreciate it ! :-D



nicemathan said:


> Query 1: Would I be eligible for System Analyst or Business Analyst ?
> Only ACS has make the final call.
> You apply for job code : A; with R&R details however, if ACS find a appropriate job code based on your R&R; it will suggest to change applied job code : from A to something more relevant. To avoid this go through the job code details and apply appropriately.
> 
> Query 2: How much experience would be considered for System Analyst or Business Analyst ?
> Whatever experience you have; first two years of your experience related to the applied job code will not be considered. Same happened in my case.
> 
> Query 3: Would having MBA -Marketing have negative impact on my application which might lead to less experience being considered ?
> I wouldn't say negative; but you will not get any points for experience if MBA is shown


----------



## Piyushin

Hi All,

Anyone having Contact Number of Adelaide GSM team 2.?? please share as ihave submitted all my docs after being queried by GSM team but not heard anything from them yet. Need to check the status. Help Needed !


----------



## SamSyd

*Medical & PCC*

Hi all.

I've been assigned a CO and she has asked me to provide almost everything, including medical and PCC. I want to submit everything else except for medical and PCC because (a) I have to get one PCC from Pakistan and one from UK which might take a while, (b) I've read on this forum that these 2 things should be submitted in the end so that you get more time for first entry, etc.

Is it ok if I submit everything else except medical and PCC at this moment?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimypk

SamSyd said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've been assigned a CO and she has asked me to provide almost everything, including medical and PCC. I want to submit everything else except for medical and PCC because (a) I have to get one PCC from Pakistan and one from UK which might take a while, (b) I've read on this forum that these 2 things should be submitted in the end so that you get more time for first entry, etc.
> 
> Is it ok if I submit everything else except medical and PCC at this moment?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What is you visa lodged date.

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## imrixkhan

Hi Senior members,

Need your advise.

I have completed B.com in 2003 after that I started working currently I have total 11.6 years experience in IT industry, while working I have completed few Microsoft certification like MCP/MCSA/MCSE/MCTS/MCDBA, as per ACS Vendor certifications MCTS I completed in 2010 accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level.

Recently I completed M.Sc (IT) in 2014, but if I send M.Sc for assessment I will lose all the points for experience because ACS will consider Post Master degree experience.

My queries are:

1. I have B.Com degree which is not related to my current role and experience, can you please advise ACS will consider or not consider B.com degree against ANZSCO 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer skill assessment.
If ACS advises to go through RPL route if RPL deduct 6 years from my 11.6 years total experience, I will end up with 5.5 years experience to claim for experience points.

In this scenario can I get 15 Points for Degree and 10 points for remaining 5.5 years experience?

2. If ACS considers my MCTS which I completed in 2010 as per ACS vendor certification accepted by the ACS as comparable to graduate outcomes of an ICT major at the AQF Diploma level, will I by getting 10 points for MCTS as its comparable AQF Diploma level? Can I claim 10 points for experience Post MCTS from 2010 to 2015 I have 5 years experience or it will be deducted ACS/RPL?



Currently I am 32 years 3 months, I want to apply soon so that I don’t lose my age points, also preparing for PTE targeting to score above 79 in each module to get 20 points.


Please advise me best approach to move ahead with Australia PR.



Thanks in Advance.


----------



## tahanpaa

another day passed without CO? more than 11 weeks waiting for CO


----------



## cgsaipradeep

gsakhuja said:


> Hi experts,
> I am applying under 189 category. I have received invitation to apply. However, I have applied for reissue of passport to add my wife's name. My passport number is changed. I have folowing doubts:
> 
> 1. Do I need to get new TRF with new passport no.?
> 2. Will my ACS still hold valid?
> 3. Will there be any issue if I mention new passport number while filing VISA when old passport no. is used till now.
> 
> Quick response appreciated!
> 
> Gaurav


Hi,

Mine was the same case. I got PR in Feb'15. I am leaving to Australia on May 3rd 2015.
1.No need to get new TRF.
2. YES ur ACS is valid.
3. No issue, u can use new passport no. Henceforth.

Regards,
Pradeep.


----------



## BRam111

Not even a single grant or CO contact today? What the hell are they doing?

Ram


----------



## nicemathan

Yea bit slow since Friday I suppose



BRam111 said:


> Not even a single grant or CO contact today? What the hell are they doing?
> 
> Ram


----------



## rameshkd

BRam111 said:


> Not even a single grant or CO contact today? What the hell are they doing?
> 
> Ram


Nothing since Thu, what's more frustrating is that with the system updates we have no idea if even a CO is assigned


----------



## appu1982

Hi Friends,

Does it take lot of time to get an invitation from NSW for 190?. What is approximate time required to get invitation for 190? though if it is late will invitation be guaranteed for 190? Please suggest.

Regards,
Appu


----------



## endlessmoor

hi friends,

There are numerous software professionals settling in Aus. Does anyone has an idea about the prospects of civil engineering techs and civil Enggs in any where in Aus?

with a job exp of about 14+ years in Govt projects, where can a person may land in Aus?

Thanks in Adv.


----------



## Alnaibii

SamSyd said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've been assigned a CO and she has asked me to provide almost everything, including medical and PCC. I want to submit everything else except for medical and PCC because (a) I have to get one PCC from Pakistan and one from UK which might take a while, (b) I've read on this forum that these 2 things should be submitted in the end so that you get more time for first entry, etc.
> 
> Is it ok if I submit everything else except medical and PCC at this moment?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You have to submit all docs requested within 60 days, I think. If you don't provide them, or at least proof that you are in the process to get them, your file will be rejected. Check the email to see the time frame you have for sending the docs.


----------



## Knowman

GRANT GRANT GRANT !!!
Yes guys got the Grant today.........It was a very quick one for me......yesterday only i got confirmation that medicals have been uploaded.
I thank each and every one in this forum, even though my case was handled by the agent but this forum has always helped me with my doubts.....
Thanks everyone once again and wish all of you out there BEST WISHES.......:first:


----------



## msgforsunil

manU22 said:


> Copying the same answer as given in the other thread.
> 
> Western Union, SBI, ICICI are all good. Western Union I have heard is better and immediate though I have tried only ICICI. SBI as per my knowledge is economical, Western Union is faster and economical as well, but as I have said I have not used any other than ICICI. Customer service is at par since the institution gets good money during transfer.


Thanks manU22. What are the charges that one needs to be cautious about?


----------



## jimypk

Knowman said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT !!!
> Yes guys got the Grant today.........It was a very quick one for me......yesterday only i got confirmation that medicals have been uploaded.
> I thank each and every one in this forum, even though my case was handled by the agent but this forum has always helped me with my doubts.....
> Thanks everyone once again and wish all of you out there BEST WISHES.......:first:


Congrates,

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulation buddy. Enjoy the day    



Knowman said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT !!!
> Yes guys got the Grant today.........It was a very quick one for me......yesterday only i got confirmation that medicals have been uploaded.
> I thank each and every one in this forum, even though my case was handled by the agent but this forum has always helped me with my doubts.....
> Thanks everyone once again and wish all of you out there BEST WISHES.......:first:


----------



## rameshkd

Knowman said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT !!!
> Yes guys got the Grant today.........It was a very quick one for me......yesterday only i got confirmation that medicals have been uploaded.
> I thank each and every one in this forum, even though my case was handled by the agent but this forum has always helped me with my doubts.....
> Thanks everyone once again and wish all of you out there BEST WISHES.......:first:


Congratulations mate. At least we had one grant today


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

Hi everybody! Can anyone guide me about getting job in Australia? Can I start applying online?


----------



## piyush1132003

Knowman said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT !!!
> Yes guys got the Grant today.........It was a very quick one for me......yesterday only i got confirmation that medicals have been uploaded.
> I thank each and every one in this forum, even though my case was handled by the agent but this forum has always helped me with my doubts.....
> Thanks everyone once again and wish all of you out there BEST WISHES.......:first:


Cngrts mate...what was ur visa lodge date ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Mate,

There are several threads in this forum discussing this topic.

One among them is ---> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/156067-starting-new-phase-major-fight-first-step.html

Excellent thread; do take some time and go through this thread, you will get lot of prospective on job front.

There is no quick short summary answer for your query, because getting job is more like case by case basis. 



Zahra Nasreen said:


> Hi everybody! Can anyone guide me about getting job in Australia? Can I start applying online?


----------



## Bahar-rz

YEY! It is granted! :eyebrows:  :cheer2: :cheer2: :humble: :eyebrows:


----------



## nsk.14

*medicals grade?*

Can someone tell me how to find out if medicals are graded A or B? 
Thanks.


----------



## rameshkd

nsk.14 said:


> Can someone tell me how to find out if medicals are graded A or B?
> Thanks.


Ideally if there are issues and the medical officer is grading a B, the greedy guys(read medical examiner) will inform you, so you take some additional tests, medicines and dig a hole in your pocket.
Once the reports are uploaded and there is not issues i.e all A the health link on your immi account will disappear almost instantly, and a message displayed as no medicals required, cleared etc etc.

If your medicals are graded B, but still do not require and further tests etc and has been cleared by the health department. The health link would disappear after a few days, may be a week or 2. 

If you are graded B and health department determines that you need further test or an undertaking required, an appropriate message will come up on your immi account saying medicals not cleared or something similar.

Hope this helps, this is a grey area for me. I've tried to explain to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## BRam111

This is not fair. They tempted us with Feb 27th grants and now no sign of them...Grrrrrrrrr


Ram


----------



## nsk.14

rameshkd said:


> Ideally if there are issues and the medical officer is grading a B, the greedy guys(read medical examiner) will inform you, so you take some additional tests, medicines and dig a hole in your pocket.
> Once the reports are uploaded and there is not issues i.e all A the health link on your immi account will disappear almost instantly, and a message displayed as no medicals required, cleared etc etc.
> 
> If your medicals are graded B, but still do not require and further tests etc and has been cleared by the health department. The health link would disappear after a few days, may be a week or 2.
> 
> If you are graded B and health department determines that you need further test or an undertaking required, an appropriate message will come up on your immi account saying medicals not cleared or something similar.
> 
> Hope this helps, this is a grey area for me. I've tried to explain to the best of my knowledge.


Thanks Ramesh for the detailed explanation!


----------



## rameshkd

BRam111 said:


> This is not fair. They tempted us with Feb 27th grants and now no sign of them...Grrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> Ram


I even tried calling up DIAC this mroning, to clarify on the "Processing" state being displayed and check if CO was assigned. Gave up after being on the IVR for 10 mins.
Hardly any grants for the last 4 days now


----------



## BretSavage

Knowman said:


> GRANT GRANT GRANT !!!
> Yes guys got the Grant today.........It was a very quick one for me......yesterday only i got confirmation that medicals have been uploaded.
> I thank each and every one in this forum, even though my case was handled by the agent but this forum has always helped me with my doubts.....
> Thanks everyone once again and wish all of you out there BEST WISHES.......:first:


COngrtz Knowman & all the best..


----------



## BretSavage

Bahar-rz said:


> YEY! It is granted! :eyebrows:  :cheer2: :cheer2: :humble: :eyebrows:


Congrtz Bahar-rz & all the best..


----------



## rameshkd

Bahar-rz said:


> YEY! It is granted! :eyebrows:  :cheer2: :cheer2: :humble: :eyebrows:


Congrats Bahar. Happy to see the 190 queue moving after so many delay mails.


----------



## tahanpaa

Another day without CO. In which number should I call as I sill not contacted by co. Any idea?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

_*can someone tell me what are my chances of getting picked up on 24th april*_

Skilled - 189, 190

SOL - 263111 ( Computer Network and System Engineer)

189 submitted - 16/04/2015 (60 points)
NSW 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (updated with 65 points on 16/04/2015)
Vic 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (65 points)

ACS - 16/02/2015
PTE - A - 23/01/2015 (L- 83, R- 78, W- 78, S-90)

Awaiting invitation


----------



## manU22

Hi,

Sorry but you will have to wait till May for 189. As people with EOI submission date around 10 March upwards are still waiting with 60 points.

NSW 190, is not linked to the invitation rounds and cant comment. Same for other SS with 190 visa, cant say as there are no predefined rounds published.

-manu



mhdnajamuddin said:


> _*can someone tell me what are my chances of getting picked up on 24th april*_
> 
> Skilled - 189, 190
> 
> SOL - 263111 ( Computer Network and System Engineer)
> 
> 189 submitted - 16/04/2015 (60 points)
> NSW 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (updated with 65 points on 16/04/2015)
> Vic 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (65 points)
> 
> ACS - 16/02/2015
> PTE - A - 23/01/2015 (L- 83, R- 78, W- 78, S-90)
> 
> Awaiting invitation


----------



## nicemathan

Please follow the EOI submitted club thread to understand the latest trend.



mhdnajamuddin said:


> _*can someone tell me what are my chances of getting picked up on 24th april*_
> 
> Skilled - 189, 190
> 
> SOL - 263111 ( Computer Network and System Engineer)
> 
> 189 submitted - 16/04/2015 (60 points)
> NSW 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (updated with 65 points on 16/04/2015)
> Vic 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (65 points)
> 
> ACS - 16/02/2015
> PTE - A - 23/01/2015 (L- 83, R- 78, W- 78, S-90)
> 
> Awaiting invitation


----------



## sasa2014

Bahar-rz said:


> YEY! It is granted! :eyebrows:  :cheer2: :cheer2: :humble: :eyebrows:


congrads
finally a 190 visa grant after long wait....


----------



## BRam111

Vivienne who applied on 05-Mar-2015 got grant on 20-Apr-2015..... what is happening here....

Ram


----------



## BretSavage

BRam111 said:


> Vivienne who applied on 05-Mar-2015 got grant on 20-Apr-2015..... what is happening here....
> 
> Ram


If you notice in tracker...people whole applied for their visa during March-Apr-May-2014 got their grant in 19 days.


----------



## wildweasel

BRam111 said:


> Vivienne who applied on 05-Mar-2015 got grant on 20-Apr-2015..... what is happening here....
> 
> Ram


There are certain highly needed skillgroups who may get grant early. Nothing alarming here.


----------



## ibfij

Good for her and you'll get it soon too. Wait is getting harder by the day, I can only imagine what you must be going through. Don't worry though, the official time of 2 months hasn't lapsed yet for you. This CO assignment and grant is so inconsistent to make any sense or to predict these days. Hoping for the best for all who are waiting and still lodging.



BRam111 said:


> Vivienne who applied on 05-Mar-2015 got grant on 20-Apr-2015..... what is happening here....
> 
> Ram


----------



## Bunnie

hi everybody, i'm still in the process of collecting the required papers for Vetassess and have not submitted the immigration application yet.

I would like to make sure that if my wife is pregnant and we waited for the child to born and then filled the application and submitted it.

after get the PR all three of us and spending 4 years in Australia do we all get the Australian passport including our baby? 

Please if you have any details related to this matter give me the details.


----------



## spikersandhu

*Yes you are right.......every bit of it........you surely would get Australian citizenship.along with the family......!*


Bunnie said:


> hi everybody, i'm still in the process of collecting the required papers for Vetassess and have not submitted the immigration application yet.
> 
> I would like to make sure that if my wife is pregnant and we waited for the child to born and then filled the application and submitted it.
> 
> after get the PR all three of us and spending 4 years in Australia do we all get the Australian passport including our baby?
> 
> Please if you have any details related to this matter give me the details.


----------



## amitnm1991

Hi Guys!

I finally have it!

I HAVE RECEIVED MY GRANT!

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT!!!

I CANNOT BELIEVE THE DAY HAS ACTUALLY ARRIVED WHEN I WILL BE WRITING THIS STATUS ON THIS FORUM!


----------



## BretSavage

amitnm1991 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I finally have it!
> 
> I HAVE RECEIVED MY GRANT!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT!!!
> 
> I CANNOT BELIEVE THE DAY HAS ACTUALLY ARRIVED WHEN I WILL BE WRITING THIS STATUS ON THIS FORUM!


Congrtz amitnm & all the best....


----------



## amitnm1991

If anyone is interested:

EOI -> 27th Feb, 2015
Visa Lodged -> 3rd of March, 2015
All documents front-loaded, including PCC and Medicals

Direct Grant -> 21/ 04 / 2015!


----------



## Bunnie

spikersandhu said:


> *Yes you are right.......every bit of it........you surely would get Australian citizenship.along with the family......!*


i'm sorry i didn't understand, will the baby take the PR with us and the passport after 4 years same like us? or he has to be 14 years old before getting the passport as i heard from other people.

please advise


----------



## prasadg

tahanpaa said:


> Another day without CO. In which number should I call as I sill not contacted by co. Any idea?


bro try this

GSM Adelaide = +61 731 367 000


----------



## jimypk

amitnm1991 said:


> If anyone is interested:
> 
> EOI -> 27th Feb, 2015
> Visa Lodged -> 3rd of March, 2015
> All documents front-loaded, including PCC and Medicals
> 
> Direct Grant -> 21/ 04 / 2015!


Congrads

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## TheAussie

Congrats to evrybody who got their grants!! Had u guys uploaded the form 80/ form 1221 along with all the docs? I mean..is it mandatory to upload that/ does CO always ask for these forms?


----------



## BretSavage

Someone has again screwed up the tracker....people just cannot understand simple things.....


----------



## ibfij

Yeap, Screwed again 




BretSavage said:


> Someone has again screwed up the tracker....people just cannot understand simple things.....


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

BRam111 said:


> Vivienne who applied on 05-Mar-2015 got grant on 20-Apr-2015..... what is happening here....
> 
> Ram



May i know where Vivienne originally is from?? and which occupation and all.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Members,

I am finally at the stage of uploading documents, it's been almost 2 months from lodging my visa application. I have a few questions if any of the respected immigrant would answer to.

- I don't have AUS Qualification/Work experience, but there are two tabs in my application that recommend uploading of evidence, do I leave these blank?

- Evidence of Character, in which category do I upload all the police clearances? My guess is, "Overseas Police Clerance - National". I will combine these certificates in one PDF file and upload, correct me if I am doing something wrong.

- Where and in which category do I upload the additional documents, like, bank statements, salary slips, etc (Do I upload these in the "Supporting Documents"?

- Regarding my wife, there are two confusing tabs, "Evidence of Custody", "Evidence of Relationship". For relationship, I can upload the marriage certificate but what do I upload in the custody, which is recommended.

- Evidence of Health, do I have to upload anything in this tab? If I click on the Get Information regarding health checks, it says "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. "

Any suggestions will be highly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## ibfij

China and nurse (is all I remember from the code)



asaduddin.mohamed said:


> May i know where Vivienne originally is from?? and which occupation and all.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Analyst23

amitnm1991 said:


> If anyone is interested:
> 
> EOI -> 27th Feb, 2015
> Visa Lodged -> 3rd of March, 2015
> All documents front-loaded, including PCC and Medicals
> 
> Direct Grant -> 21/ 04 / 2015!



Congrats amit!
That's a record time of 45 days. Wish you luck


----------



## SamSyd

Alnaibii said:


> You have to submit all docs requested within 60 days, I think. If you don't provide them, or at least proof that you are in the process to get them, your file will be rejected. Check the email to see the time frame you have for sending the docs.


Thanx a lot for your reply. The time frame is 28 days. I think I should contact the CO and ask for an extension.


----------



## Bunnie

Bunnie said:


> hi everybody, i'm still in the process of collecting the required papers for Vetassess and have not submitted the immigration application yet.
> 
> I would like to make sure that if my wife is pregnant and we waited for the child to born and then filled the application and submitted it.
> 
> after get the PR all three of us and spending 4 years in Australia do we all get the Australian passport including our baby?
> 
> Please if you have any details related to this matter give me the details.




help please


----------



## nicemathan

CongratulationZZZZZZZz Enjoy the day 



amitnm1991 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I finally have it!
> 
> I HAVE RECEIVED MY GRANT!
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT!!!
> 
> I CANNOT BELIEVE THE DAY HAS ACTUALLY ARRIVED WHEN I WILL BE WRITING THIS STATUS ON THIS FORUM!


----------



## nicemathan

- I don't have AUS Qualification/Work experience, but there are two tabs in my application that recommend uploading of evidence, do I leave these blank?
*Please leave it blank; if you dont have Aus experience.*

- Evidence of Character, in which category do I upload all the police clearances? My guess is, "Overseas Police Clerance - National". I will combine these certificates in one PDF file and upload, correct me if I am doing something wrong.
*Yes correct and Even Form80 you need upload under this category but select Form80 option.*

- Where and in which category do I upload the additional documents, like, bank statements, salary slips, etc (Do I upload these in the "Supporting Documents"?
*I uploaded Bank statement and pay slips under : Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Other (specify) & Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of	Payslip*

- Regarding my wife, there are two confusing tabs, "Evidence of Custody", "Evidence of Relationship". For relationship, I can upload the marriage certificate but what do I upload in the custody, which is recommended.
*Upload Mar., Cert, under Evidence of Relationship; leave the other option.*

- Evidence of Health, do I have to upload anything in this tab? If I click on the Get Information regarding health checks, it says "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. "
*No need do anything further, hospital has uploaded your results already*



Lord Raven said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I am finally at the stage of uploading documents, it's been almost 2 months from lodging my visa application. I have a few questions if any of the respected immigrant would answer to.
> 
> - I don't have AUS Qualification/Work experience, but there are two tabs in my application that recommend uploading of evidence, do I leave these blank?
> 
> - Evidence of Character, in which category do I upload all the police clearances? My guess is, "Overseas Police Clerance - National". I will combine these certificates in one PDF file and upload, correct me if I am doing something wrong.
> 
> - Where and in which category do I upload the additional documents, like, bank statements, salary slips, etc (Do I upload these in the "Supporting Documents"?
> 
> - Regarding my wife, there are two confusing tabs, "Evidence of Custody", "Evidence of Relationship". For relationship, I can upload the marriage certificate but what do I upload in the custody, which is recommended.
> 
> - Evidence of Health, do I have to upload anything in this tab? If I click on the Get Information regarding health checks, it says "All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. "
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Any suggestions will be highly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

amitnm1991 said:


> If anyone is interested:
> 
> EOI -> 27th Feb, 2015
> Visa Lodged -> 3rd of March, 2015
> All documents front-loaded, including PCC and Medicals
> 
> Direct Grant -> 21/ 04 / 2015!



Congrats!!! For which Occupation did u apply. May I know ??
Congratulations once again


----------



## Appi

Hi
While applying the Visa for 189, there is a heading " Non Migrating dependent family members" I have parents, both retired from govt offices, and not going with me to Australia now. So their details should be mentioned here in dependents?? 
If answer is entered as yes, it asks for passport details, which are not available. So, agent has suggested to put No as answer. Is this ok ? I mean later in future, if i need to bring my parents to Australia, will this affect the process in any way ??


----------



## Bahar-rz

Who is removing columns from the spread sheet!!!?

There is a history whenever you do it we will reverse this change !!!!


----------



## Danav_Singh

Appi said:


> Hi
> While applying the Visa for 189, there is a heading " Non Migrating dependent family members" I have parents, both retired from govt offices, and not going with me to Australia now. So their details should be mentioned here in dependents??
> If answer is entered as yes, it asks for passport details, which are not available. So, agent has suggested to put No as answer. Is this ok ? I mean later in future, if i need to bring my parents to Australia, will this affect the process in any way ??


You can bring your parents on tourist visa without any problem. Mark it as NO...


----------



## Knowman

nicemathan said:


> Congratulation buddy. Enjoy the day



Thankssssssssss


----------



## TheAussie

Can someone answer this please...



TheAussie said:


> Congrats to evrybody who got their grants!! Had u guys uploaded the form 80/ form 1221 along with all the docs? I mean..is it mandatory to upload that/ does CO always ask for these forms?


----------



## Appi

Danav_Singh said:


> You can bring your parents on tourist visa without any problem. Mark it as NO...


But how long is tourist visa applicable ?? 

and what is the best way to bring parents (through which sub class visa) if i want them to get PR there in Australia and live along ??


----------



## Jeeten#80

Based on information shared in this Forum, Form 80/1221 are usually asked for people who have traveled/lived in different Countries. (Form 1221 is a subset of Form 80)
_But others might have different opinion._

Also uploading these forms will not cause any issues, instead it would speed up the process. CO may or may not asked for these forms. BUT its always good to be one step ahead.
This would also be an enabler for Direct Grant if all documents have been front loaded.


Regards,
Jeetendra




TheAussie said:


> Can someone answer this please...


Originally Posted by TheAussie View Post
Congrats to evrybody who got their grants!! Had u guys uploaded the form 80/ form 1221 along with all the docs? I mean..is it mandatory to upload that/ does CO always ask for these forms?


----------



## Danav_Singh

Appi said:


> But how long is tourist visa applicable ??
> 
> and what is the best way to bring parents (through which sub class visa) if i want them to get PR there in Australia and live along ??


Parents PR is almost an impossible process now unless you are willing to shell out $50k. Its same as you financing oz govt to sponsor parents medical requirement throughout their life....


----------



## jimypk

Bahar-rz said:


> Who is removing columns from the spread sheet!!!?
> 
> There is a history whenever you do it we will reverse this change !!!!


Some one have remove the name column from 189 sheet. Can anybody reverse it.

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## Appi

Danav_Singh said:


> Parents PR is almost an impossible process now unless you are willing to shell out $50k. Its same as you financing oz govt to sponsor parents medical requirement throughout their life....


$50k is a bit high.. So is there any economical Visa with which we can bring parents for short intervals, say 2-3 years and then renew them further ?


----------



## nicemathan

As of now Tourist Visa is the only option, for parents I guess it is valid between 6 to 12 months



Appi said:


> $50k is a bit high.. So is there any economical Visa with which we can bring parents for short intervals, say 2-3 years and then renew them further ?


----------



## svscdr

Hi All,

My sincere thanks to the forum members for providing all your inputs and clarifications.. I have received my Visa grant. Thanks to Expatriate, nicemathan, NCHD... to name a few.. I chose PTE over IELTS based on your inputs and was able to get desired scores. 

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## BretSavage

svscdr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My sincere thanks to the forum members for providing all your inputs and clarifications.. I have received my Visa grant. Thanks to Expatriate, nicemathan, NCHD... to name a few.. I chose PTE over IELTS based on your inputs and was able to get desired scores.
> 
> Thanks to everyone!


Congrtz svscdr & all the best...


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations and All The Best!!!


Regards,
Jeetendra



svscdr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My sincere thanks to the forum members for providing all your inputs and clarifications.. I have received my Visa grant. Thanks to Expatriate, nicemathan, NCHD... to name a few.. I chose PTE over IELTS based on your inputs and was able to get desired scores.
> 
> Thanks to everyone!


----------



## vinny08

Congrars Svscdr.... when did u apply


----------



## abbasraza

Do we take PTE general exam from Pakistan? 

If yes, then please share the procedure to register & preparation material.


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations buddy.

Enjoy this moment. I hope you are already having a blast and enjoying 

So, whats the next plans.



svscdr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My sincere thanks to the forum members for providing all your inputs and clarifications.. I have received my Visa grant. Thanks to Expatriate, nicemathan, NCHD... to name a few.. I chose PTE over IELTS based on your inputs and was able to get desired scores.
> 
> Thanks to everyone!


----------



## nicemathan

DIBP accepts only *PTE-Academic *NOT PTE-General, pls make a note.

There are some seriously excellent materials stated in 65th page of this thread. Although the name says IELTS

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...02937-ielts-preparation-getting-bored-65.html

Also do go through PTE-A related threads in this forum, few of them are quite cool.

I have added few information on PTE-A in the 1st page of this thread. -> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html

How to register ? please visit Pearson's official to understand better. 



abbasraza said:


> Do we take PTE general exam from Pakistan?
> 
> If yes, then please share the procedure to register & preparation material.


----------



## nicemathan

Jan 29th; do check SVSCDR's signature 



vinny08 said:


> Congrars Svscdr.... when did u apply


----------



## Bahar-rz

jimypk said:


> Some one have remove the name column from 189 sheet. Can anybody reverse it.
> 
> 189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


Done!


----------



## Pradip11

Hi Guys,

I have submitted for EOI for 189 Visa with 65 points for Occupation ID 2211 (Accountant). What are my chances of getting picked for 24th April lot, I applied on 13th April.

Also since the ceiling value remaining for this Description is 328 (5150 resulted out of 5478) for this Financial Year and I assume the quota will finish with in next 2 lot. What are my chances of getting picked on 24th April or the next lot following after.

Also while doing medical, could anyone suggest me how many month old pregnancy can go through xrays for medicals.


Your advise are highly appreciated and thanked in advance.

Regards
Pradip


----------



## manU22

Hello,

You have great chance for the invite coming rounds with 65 points. As per the immi website 2211 with 60 points have got invites who applied on or before 12 March 2015 4.51pm. But since you have 65 points you can expect it soon.

I think more than 14 weeks cant undergo xray.

-manu



Pradip11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted for EOI for 189 Visa with 65 points for Occupation ID 2211 (Accountant). What are my chances of getting picked for 24th April lot, I applied on 13th April.
> 
> Also since the ceiling value remaining for this Description is 328 (5150 resulted out of 5478) for this Financial Year and I assume the quota will finish with in next 2 lot. What are my chances of getting picked on 24th April or the next lot following after.
> 
> Also while doing medical, could anyone suggest me how many month old pregnancy can go through xrays for medicals.
> 
> 
> Your advise are highly appreciated and thanked in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Pradip


----------



## BRam111

I got my PR guys...

Ram


----------



## manU22

BRam111 said:


> I got my PR guys...
> 
> Ram



Good new and Congratulations Ram. All the best.


----------



## mandy2137

BRam111 said:


> I got my PR guys...
> 
> Ram


Many Congratulations


----------



## Piyushin

Hello All,

Finally the wait is over and i can officially travel to Australia. Received the GRANT NOTIFICATION this morning. 
After submitting the all the queried docs like PCC for my wife and health reports last week i didn't receive any response and getting impatient.
Although i had to call them at sharp 9 o' clock (5 am IST) and then within exactly 5 mins over the call the Case Officer just said few words "That is Excellent. I'll process it immediately" and by the time my call end and i refreshed my inbox couple of times, the three grant letters were in my Inbox(me, my wife and my daughters). Good.. i called them and here they were to FINALIZE my application.

I had been almost a silent members and whenever i needed i banked upon the information provided by genuine people around in this forum. I for sure couldn't have gone any where even when one of friend went through an agent. His Grant came in 3 months back but i have no qualms as now i feel the money saved will help me stay in Auss.

Thanks to everyone in this forum for their responses whenever and on whatever queries i posted.

Biggest road block : IELTS and i cleared it in my third attempt last Dec 14 and once i cleared that all pieces fell into place.
it took 2 years for me just because of my laziness and an official trip to foreign nation it got delayed. Then when i came back i decided to give IELTS a final try and there you go i cleared it this time.

Rest is history. But some how .. now my anxiety is going up after the grant as next target is to plan my travel and starting seaching for a job for me and my wife.


----------



## rameshkd

Piyushin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over and i can officially travel to Australia. Received the GRANT NOTIFICATION this morning.
> After submitting the all the queried docs like PCC for my wife and health reports last week i didn't receive any response and getting impatient.
> Although i had to call them at sharp 9 o' clock (5 am IST) and then within exactly 5 mins over the call the Case Officer just said few words "That is Excellent. I'll process it immediately" and by the time my call end and i refreshed my inbox couple of times, the three grant letters were in my Inbox(me, my wife and my daughters). Good.. i called them and here they were to FINALIZE my application.
> 
> I had been almost a silent members and whenever i needed i banked upon the information provided by genuine people around in this forum. I for sure couldn't have gone any where even when one of friend went through an agent. His Grant came in 3 months back but i have no qualms as now i feel the money saved will help me stay in Auss.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for their responses whenever and on whatever queries i posted.
> 
> Biggest road block : IELTS and i cleared it in my third attempt last Dec 14 and once i cleared that all pieces fell into place.
> it took 2 years for me just because of my laziness and an official trip to foreign nation it got delayed. Then when i came back i decided to give IELTS a final try and there you go i cleared it this time.
> 
> Rest is history. But some how .. now my anxiety is going up after the grant as next target is to plan my travel and starting seaching for a job for me and my wife.


Congratulations mate, enjoy the moment.
Curious to know if you were asked by CO to uploads meds and PCC, since your grant took a good 80 days to come.


----------



## prasadg

aks.amitsahu said:


> Hi I had submitted EOI for both 189 & 190 under 263111 ( Computer Network & System Engineers ) . Now I got the invitaion for subclass 190 , however I see very good chance for getting invitation under 189 as well, as there are still 600 odd left under my skillset . I am confused , whether to wait or go ahead with 190 , as this will expire in 14 days if I don't submit my application .
> 
> Please suggest .
> 
> Cheers
> Amit


Bro SAme for me,

But with the advice of the forum i went to 189 instead 190 and it was quick. I got the grant.

If you have 65 in 189 go ahead with that...


----------



## rameshkd

BRam111 said:


> I got my PR guys...
> 
> Ram


Congratulations Ram. Good to know we have multiple grants today.

Can you share the status on your Immi. Were you contacted by any CO or was it a direct grant.


----------



## manU22

Hi Piyush,

Many congratulations.



Piyushin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over and i can officially travel to Australia. Received the GRANT NOTIFICATION this morning.
> After submitting the all the queried docs like PCC for my wife and health reports last week i didn't receive any response and getting impatient.
> Although i had to call them at sharp 9 o' clock (5 am IST) and then within exactly 5 mins over the call the Case Officer just said few words "That is Excellent. I'll process it immediately" and by the time my call end and i refreshed my inbox couple of times, the three grant letters were in my Inbox(me, my wife and my daughters). Good.. i called them and here they were to FINALIZE my application.
> 
> I had been almost a silent members and whenever i needed i banked upon the information provided by genuine people around in this forum. I for sure couldn't have gone any where even when one of friend went through an agent. His Grant came in 3 months back but i have no qualms as now i feel the money saved will help me stay in Auss.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for their responses whenever and on whatever queries i posted.
> 
> Biggest road block : IELTS and i cleared it in my third attempt last Dec 14 and once i cleared that all pieces fell into place.
> it took 2 years for me just because of my laziness and an official trip to foreign nation it got delayed. Then when i came back i decided to give IELTS a final try and there you go i cleared it this time.
> 
> Rest is history. But some how .. now my anxiety is going up after the grant as next target is to plan my travel and starting seaching for a job for me and my wife.


----------



## BRam111

Direct grant Ramesh.

Ram



rameshkd said:


> Congratulations Ram. Good to know we have multiple grants today.
> 
> Can you share the status on your Immi. Were you contacted by any CO or was it a direct grant.


----------



## manU22

mhdnajamuddin said:


> I applied for NSW on 17/02/2015 with 60 points for ANZSCO 263111 but till now I haven't received an invitation. I updated EOI with Partner skills on 16/04/2015 hence, now it stands at 65 points.
> can someone tell me what are my chances of getting an invite from NSW


Try for 189 if you got 65 points. Tomorrow is one round and you should get the invite for 189 with 65 points. Someone had mentioned that the EOI visa date does not change if we change the preference to and from 190, 189. Try that and lets hope for the best tomorrow.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations mate, enjoy the moment.
> Curious to know if you were asked by CO to uploads meds and PCC, since your grant took a good 80 days to come.


Hi, 

# rameshkd update the excel sheet with my details 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skilled - 189, 190

SOL - 263111 ( Computer Network and System Engineer)

189 EOI submitted - 16/04/2015 (60 points)
NSW EOI 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (updated with 65 points on 16/04/2015)
Vic EOI 190 submitted - 17/02/2015 (65 points)

ACS - 16/02/2015
PTE - A - 23/01/2015 (L- 83, R- 78, W- 78, S-90)

Awaiting invitation


----------



## BretSavage

BRam111 said:


> I got my PR guys...
> 
> Ram


Congrtz BRam111 & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

Piyushin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over and i can officially travel to Australia. Received the GRANT NOTIFICATION this morning.
> After submitting the all the queried docs like PCC for my wife and health reports last week i didn't receive any response and getting impatient.
> Although i had to call them at sharp 9 o' clock (5 am IST) and then within exactly 5 mins over the call the Case Officer just said few words "That is Excellent. I'll process it immediately" and by the time my call end and i refreshed my inbox couple of times, the three grant letters were in my Inbox(me, my wife and my daughters). Good.. i called them and here they were to FINALIZE my application.
> 
> I had been almost a silent members and whenever i needed i banked upon the information provided by genuine people around in this forum. I for sure couldn't have gone any where even when one of friend went through an agent. His Grant came in 3 months back but i have no qualms as now i feel the money saved will help me stay in Auss.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for their responses whenever and on whatever queries i posted.
> 
> Biggest road block : IELTS and i cleared it in my third attempt last Dec 14 and once i cleared that all pieces fell into place.
> it took 2 years for me just because of my laziness and an official trip to foreign nation it got delayed. Then when i came back i decided to give IELTS a final try and there you go i cleared it this time.
> 
> Rest is history. But some how .. now my anxiety is going up after the grant as next target is to plan my travel and starting seaching for a job for me and my wife.


Congrtz Piyushin & all the best..


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

BRam111 said:


> I got my PR guys...
> 
> Ram


Congratulations #BRam111 

best of luck for your future lane:


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

manU22 said:


> Try for 189 if you got 65 points. Tomorrow is one round and you should get the invite for 189 with 65 points. Someone had mentioned that the EOI visa date does not change if we change the preference to and from 190, 189. Try that and lets hope for the best tomorrow.


I have already submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 points for ANZSCO 263111 that is including partner skills. Hope to get an invite this friday (24th April 2015) :eyebrows:


----------



## manU22

mhdnajamuddin said:


> I have already submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 points for ANZSCO 263111 that is including partner skills. Hope to get an invite this friday (24th April 2015) :eyebrows:


May I know when did you submit i.e., Visa effective date, it will let us answer few more things.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

manU22 said:


> May I know when did you submit i.e., Visa effective date, it will let us answer few more things.


#manU22 I submitted my EOI for 189 with 60 points on 16/04/2015 for ANZSCO 263111


----------



## ibfij

Congrats Ram ... best of luck for your future endeavors



BRam111 said:


> I got my PR guys...
> 
> Ram


----------



## Piyushin

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations mate, enjoy the moment.
> Curious to know if you were asked by CO to uploads meds and PCC, since your grant took a good 80 days to come.


Yeh Buddy,

My Wife's PCC took almost 7 weeks to come as her passport was of another state.
Rest Medicals were done after CO was allocated and they asked for it.
I got the email from GSM team exactly after 60 days.


----------



## manU22

Piyushin said:


> Yeh Buddy,
> 
> My Wife's PCC took almost 7 weeks to come as her passport was of another state.
> Rest Medicals were done after CO was allocated and they asked for it.
> I got the email from GSM team exactly after 60 days.


Thanks for throwing light to the PCC for your spouse. Others can take some insight and opt how and from where to get the PCC done in case its from other state. they can start early with PCC or get a new passport when the initial visa processing starts say EOI submission.


----------



## sambapinnaka

*189 Visa- Employment not in Nominated occupation*

Hi Guys,

help me on below.

I have lodged my 189 Visa process and submitted all documents including PCC and Meds, now waiting for Visa grant.

I have a query on my employment with 189 Visa. Can I take employment in other than my nominated occupation? I have applied for Civil engineer but currently with a role in project management and related IT applications (which is some what closely related).

Will there be any checks on what employment area or inoculation once PR is granted?

Thanks,
Samba


----------



## ibfij

I'm not an expert on the matter, Samba but what I've gathered from reading different threads here is that no check is maintained on after-grant-employment. Also, my own opinion is not to mess with the details right now (as provided information is accurate) 'cuz selected code doesn't have an influence on your future jobs.

Guys, correct me if I'm wrong




sambapinnaka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> help me on below.
> 
> I have lodged my 189 Visa process and submitted all documents including PCC and Meds, now waiting for Visa grant.
> 
> I have a query on my employment with 189 Visa. Can I take employment in other than my nominated occupation? I have applied for Civil engineer but currently with a role in project management and related IT applications (which is some what closely related).
> 
> Will there be any checks on what employment area or inoculation once PR is granted?
> 
> Thanks,
> Samba


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Samba,

You can do any kind of work which are legal, with Skilled Independent VISA 189

I suppose, it answers your clarification.



sambapinnaka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> help me on below.
> 
> I have lodged my 189 Visa process and submitted all documents including PCC and Meds, now waiting for Visa grant.
> 
> I have a query on my employment with 189 Visa. Can I take employment in other than my nominated occupation? I have applied for Civil engineer but currently with a role in project management and related IT applications (which is some what closely related).
> 
> Will there be any checks on what employment area or inoculation once PR is granted?
> 
> Thanks,
> Samba


----------



## nicemathan

Thats good to hear.

Enjoy buddy enjoy the day. Dont think about future atleast for today.   



Piyushin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over and i can officially travel to Australia. Received the GRANT NOTIFICATION this morning.
> After submitting the all the queried docs like PCC for my wife and health reports last week i didn't receive any response and getting impatient.
> Although i had to call them at sharp 9 o' clock (5 am IST) and then within exactly 5 mins over the call the Case Officer just said few words "That is Excellent. I'll process it immediately" and by the time my call end and i refreshed my inbox couple of times, the three grant letters were in my Inbox(me, my wife and my daughters). Good.. i called them and here they were to FINALIZE my application.
> 
> I had been almost a silent members and whenever i needed i banked upon the information provided by genuine people around in this forum. I for sure couldn't have gone any where even when one of friend went through an agent. His Grant came in 3 months back but i have no qualms as now i feel the money saved will help me stay in Auss.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for their responses whenever and on whatever queries i posted.
> 
> Biggest road block : IELTS and i cleared it in my third attempt last Dec 14 and once i cleared that all pieces fell into place.
> it took 2 years for me just because of my laziness and an official trip to foreign nation it got delayed. Then when i came back i decided to give IELTS a final try and there you go i cleared it this time.
> 
> Rest is history. But some how .. now my anxiety is going up after the grant as next target is to plan my travel and starting seaching for a job for me and my wife.


----------



## nicemathan

CongratulationZZZZ.... Enjoy the day and moment.

All the very best.



BRam111 said:


> I got my PR guys...
> 
> Ram


----------



## rameshkd

nicemathan, what does avatar signify


----------



## anthony b

nicemathan said:


> Jan 29th; do check SVSCDR's signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinny08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrars Svscdr.... when did u apply
Click to expand...

How do you do this? I am interested in finding out whether people that are posting that they received their grant, whether they applied for a 190 or 189.
Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!

All The Best!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



Piyushin said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally the wait is over and i can officially travel to Australia. Received the GRANT NOTIFICATION this morning.
> After submitting the all the queried docs like PCC for my wife and health reports last week i didn't receive any response and getting impatient.
> Although i had to call them at sharp 9 o' clock (5 am IST) and then within exactly 5 mins over the call the Case Officer just said few words "That is Excellent. I'll process it immediately" and by the time my call end and i refreshed my inbox couple of times, the three grant letters were in my Inbox(me, my wife and my daughters). Good.. i called them and here they were to FINALIZE my application.
> 
> I had been almost a silent members and whenever i needed i banked upon the information provided by genuine people around in this forum. I for sure couldn't have gone any where even when one of friend went through an agent. His Grant came in 3 months back but i have no qualms as now i feel the money saved will help me stay in Auss.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for their responses whenever and on whatever queries i posted.
> 
> Biggest road block : IELTS and i cleared it in my third attempt last Dec 14 and once i cleared that all pieces fell into place.
> it took 2 years for me just because of my laziness and an official trip to foreign nation it got delayed. Then when i came back i decided to give IELTS a final try and there you go i cleared it this time.
> 
> Rest is history. But some how .. now my anxiety is going up after the grant as next target is to plan my travel and starting seaching for a job for me and my wife.


----------



## nicemathan

good question.

Little bit of history involved; Chera Chola Pandiyer 



rameshkd said:


> nicemathan, what does avatar signify


----------



## regmiboyer

:second: :second: :second: 

And that's a Direct grant this morning 

Finally the Dream has come true.......lane: lane: lane: 

Got the golden email this morning for all three of us.

:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

Many thanks to all the Well wishers and all those who helped us in this dream.....Now I am living it.

eace:eace:eace:


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations and All The Best!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



regmiboyer said:


> :second: :second: :second:
> 
> And that's a Direct grant this morning
> 
> Finally the Dream has come true.......lane: lane: lane:
> 
> Got the golden email this morning for all three of us.
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> Many thanks to all the Well wishers and all those who helped us in this dream.....Now I am living it.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:


----------



## jimypk

regmiboyer said:


> :second: :second: :second:
> 
> And that's a Direct grant this morning
> 
> Finally the Dream has come true.......lane: lane: lane:
> 
> Got the golden email this morning for all three of us.
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> Many thanks to all the Well wishers and all those who helped us in this dream.....Now I am living it.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:


Congrads

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## cocomart

BretSavage said:


> If you notice in tracker...people whole applied for their visa during March-Apr-May-2014 got their grant in 19 days.


Really? Wow thats a nice one. I hope so. Im planning to lodge this week. Wish me luck for visa 190.


----------



## rameshkd

Congrats mate. Yay!! we're now into march.



regmiboyer said:


> :second: :second: :second:
> 
> And that's a Direct grant this morning
> 
> Finally the Dream has come true.......lane: lane: lane:
> 
> Got the golden email this morning for all three of us.
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> Many thanks to all the Well wishers and all those who helped us in this dream.....Now I am living it.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:


----------



## cocomart

amitnm1991 said:


> If anyone is interested:
> 
> EOI -> 27th Feb, 2015
> Visa Lodged -> 3rd of March, 2015
> All documents front-loaded, including PCC and Medicals
> 
> Direct Grant -> 21/ 04 / 2015!


Congrats. Please share your list of documents submitted as i am on the process of lodging my visa 190. Thank u in advance.


----------



## subi

If interested:

I lodged my visa on 26th MArch under 190.

Case officer allotted to me today


----------



## sambapinnaka

Thanks ibfij/nicemathan..... I have got the same understanding from Threads. Also I'm in closely related occupation so even if they check that will not have any adverse effect. But one of my friend is into similar situation or most of the Indian IT Professionals are into same boat. 

Its all good. Many Thanks. 

Thanks,
Samba


----------



## nicemathan

Hey CongratZZZZZZ Regmiboyer. So party tonight? 

You are also in Bangalore, if so, do PM me your contact and social media details, pls. Lets stay in touch.




regmiboyer said:


> :second: :second: :second:
> 
> And that's a Direct grant this morning
> 
> Finally the Dream has come true.......lane: lane: lane:
> 
> Got the golden email this morning for all three of us.
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> Many thanks to all the Well wishers and all those who helped us in this dream.....Now I am living it.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:


----------



## nicemathan

Hi buddy, do go through the 1st / 2nd page of the thread given below for the information you requested for. I guess the document list will be almost the same for 189 & 190 at this stage, I suppose.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html




cocomart said:


> Congrats. Please share your list of documents submitted as i am on the process of lodging my visa 190. Thank u in advance.


----------



## BretSavage

regmiboyer said:


> :second: :second: :second:
> 
> And that's a Direct grant this morning
> 
> Finally the Dream has come true.......lane: lane: lane:
> 
> Got the golden email this morning for all three of us.
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> Many thanks to all the Well wishers and all those who helped us in this dream.....Now I am living it.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:


Congrtz regmiboyer & all the best...


----------



## Bunnie

Bunnie said:


> i'm sorry i didn't understand, will the baby take the PR with us and the passport after 4 years same like us? or he has to be 14 years old before getting the passport as i heard from other people.
> 
> please advise


can anyone advise please?


----------



## jay singh

I have query that how many days co take for visa grant after telephonic interview. Every thing else has been finalised. I filled the form 815 on 5 march. After that I had an interview on 1st April. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jay singh

I have query that how many days co take for visa grant after telephonic interview. Every thing else has been finalised. I filled the form 815 on 5 march. After that I had an interview on 1st April. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## deceptivesatya

prasadg said:


> Bro SAme for me,
> 
> But with the advice of the forum i went to 189 instead 190 and it was quick. I got the grant.
> 
> If you have 65 in 189 go ahead with that...


Hello guys,

I have some similar questions. I had submitted EOI for 189 with 60 points on April 01, 2015 and for 190 (NSW) with 65 points on Feb 16, 2015. I received invitation to apply for NSW SS on April 15 and have applied for the same on April 17th.

I have the following questions:

1) Am I still eligible to get a Visa invite for 189 on 24th April when I have already submitted NSW SS application?
2) If Yes, What chances do I have of getting picked for 189 visa invite on 24th or next round - My occupation is 261313 Software Engineer
3) In either case, after paying Visa Fees, what are the other things related to financials? Like do I have to show any funds in My Indian Account and any other Substantial charges involved that I should be prepared for?


----------



## rameshkd

Dear Dhananjaya, request you not to spam the forum by posting same question in every second thread.
Now coming to you questions, find answers inline.



dhananjaya.k said:


> Dear All/Experts,
> 
> I had applied for 189 Visa and added my spouse and children's as dependent in my application.
> 
> Brief details about My spouse education--> Masters degree in Kannada subject and from 1st to 10th standard also Kannada Medium, English speaking/writing knowledge is poor/low.
> 
> I have below questions worrying me
> 
> A) For Spouse "Education History" in Visa Application:
> 
> 1) I had selected "Masters Degree (Other)" and selected "NO" for question "Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above ---> Now in supporting documents required list under spouse, They have not asked any Qualification documents, Whether I have to translate her 10th, degree & Master degree certificates & Marks cards to English and submit as proof even though they had not mentioned?
> 
> Not reqd to my knowledge
> 
> B) For Spouse "English Language Ability" in Visa Application:
> 
> 1) As she not written any English language test in last 36 months--> I had selected "NO" in Visa Application.
> 
> 2) As she doesn't have functional English language ability--> I had selected "NO", Whether It would be any problem in getting Visa approval if there is no functional English?
> 
> 3) Whether CO will ask for second installment for not having functional English language ability ? When they would ask if yes?
> 
> Book for PTE-A, your wife needs to score 30 to prove functional english. It's not that difficult to score that. A month or max two months prep would be enough.Do not submit your visa application, until your wife has got the required score. Unless you have lots of money to spare for VAC2.
> 
> C) For Spouse & Children evidence document:
> 
> 1) What document we can show/submit for "Evidence of Custody" for Spouse and children ?
> 
> Your child's passport. It should have both parent's name.
> 
> D) For Parents (Mother & Father) in Visa Application:
> 
> 1) I had given both parents as non-migrants in visa application, they do not have passport. But now in supporting documents required list character certificate, health assessment and Form 1221 is being mentioned ---> Is there any way to write/submit a form/letter/amendment to CO/ Visa Officer that both parents are not dependents OR If can be removed from visa application?
> 
> Request experts to advise me on above concerns for me.
> 
> Thanks
> Dhananjaya K


----------



## tahanpaa

Couple of hours ago I have received a verification call from local embassy. They called my previous employer also. They talked with my HR and then ask for me. I also talked with them.
Gods knows what will happen next.


----------



## gsena33

tahanpaa said:


> Couple of hours ago I have received a verification call from local embassy. They called my previous employer also. They talked with my HR and then ask for me. I also talked with them.
> Gods knows what will happen next.


Hi mate,

What did they ask from you ?

Is there any form to update mobile no: changes becasue after lodge visa my mobile no: changed.


----------



## shu1234

regmiboyer said:


> :second: :second: :second:
> 
> And that's a Direct grant this morning
> 
> Finally the Dream has come true.......lane: lane: lane:
> 
> Got the golden email this morning for all three of us.
> 
> :cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:
> 
> Many thanks to all the Well wishers and all those who helped us in this dream.....Now I am living it.
> 
> eace:eace:eace:


Hi and congrats 
Did you claim any point for work experience ? I am also an onshore applicant and applied on 2/3 ( before u did). However, I haven't received or been contacted yet ! I thought my case is quite straightforward as I don't claim any point for work experience . I got 65 point by having superior band for IELTS 

I am quite worried already 

thanks in advance !


----------



## tahanpaa

gsena33 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> What did they ask from you ?
> 
> Is there any form to update mobile no: changes becasue after lodge visa my mobile no: changed.


No my friend. They called on office landline phone for both employer.


----------



## gsena33

tahanpaa said:


> No my friend. They called on office landline phone for both employer.


Hi there,

Many thanks for reply.


----------



## ibfij

What did they ask?



tahanpaa said:


> No my friend. They called on office landline phone for both employer.


----------



## usmansshaikh

Guys,

I need some help on attestation of documents, Is attestation through notary public enough or do I have to get the documents attested through 17 grade govt officer specially from Pakistan...


----------



## ibfij

Usman, I'll guide on the basis of my own experience (so far) and few of my colleague's. International notarize from notary is enough, no need to have it further attested from Govt. officer. Furthermore, please confirm why and which documents do you want to have notarized.



usmansshaikh said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need some help on attestation of documents, Is attestation through notary public enough or do I have to get the documents attested through 17 grade govt officer specially from Pakistan...


----------



## Lord Raven

Dear Migrants,

Here is my current situation, I have been contacted by the Adelaide Team 2 and have been asked to upload the following documents within 28 days. I was interested in achieving a direct grant by front loading everything but I was a little late or maybe they are a little early. I applied visa on 1st March and contact is made on 22nd April, that 60-65 days limit is not true for me.

My question is, if I upload everything that they asked and call them, is there still a chance of a direct grant or I'll have to wait for another 28 days period.

Form 80 and Form 1221 both are requested.

Requesting senior members to guide me how to proceed further to achieve direct grant.

Ragrds!


----------



## jimypk

Submitt them the form as early as possible and inform them on email. Hope you will get grant after providing required documents.



Lord Raven said:


> Dear Migrants,
> 
> Here is my current situation, I have been contacted by the Adelaide Team 2 and have been asked to upload the following documents within 28 days. I was interested in achieving a direct grant by front loading everything but I was a little late or maybe they are a little early. I applied visa on 1st March and contact is made on 22nd April, that 60-65 days limit is not true for me.
> 
> My question is, if I upload everything that they asked and call them, is there still a chance of a direct grant or I'll have to wait for another 28 days period.
> 
> Form 80 and Form 1221 both are requested.
> 
> Requesting senior members to guide me how to proceed further to achieve direct grant.
> 
> Ragrds!


189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: ???, Grant: ???


----------



## nicemathan

Direct Grant Vs Grant : Is there a difference. Nopes except back and forth communication between applicant and CO.

In your case, fill in these forms and response back to their mail with the forms as attachment, also upload these forms in your immi account.

After a day or two call DIBP and confirm whether all the documents requested by them are fine, after that we have to just wait for further communication it can be either clarification from CO or GRANT.



Lord Raven said:


> Dear Migrants,
> 
> Here is my current situation, I have been contacted by the Adelaide Team 2 and have been asked to upload the following documents within 28 days. I was interested in achieving a direct grant by front loading everything but I was a little late or maybe they are a little early. I applied visa on 1st March and contact is made on 22nd April, that 60-65 days limit is not true for me.
> 
> My question is, if I upload everything that they asked and call them, is there still a chance of a direct grant or I'll have to wait for another 28 days period.
> 
> Form 80 and Form 1221 both are requested.
> 
> Requesting senior members to guide me how to proceed further to achieve direct grant.
> 
> Ragrds!


----------



## Lord Raven

Dear Friends,

I have not uploaded anything, just my medicals were sent via clinic. I think I will have to hurry and upload everything, all documents are ready. I am uploading. Do I still expect direct grant? Or am I too late?

Thanks for your unput!


----------



## nicemathan

I suppose Ramesh has already answered



dhananjaya.k said:


> Dear All/Experts,
> 
> I had applied for 189 Visa and added my spouse and children's as dependent in my application.
> 
> Brief details about My spouse education--> Masters degree in Kannada subject and from 1st to 10th standard also Kannada Medium, English speaking/writing knowledge is poor/low.
> 
> I have below questions worrying me
> 
> A) For Spouse "Education History" in Visa Application:
> 
> 1) I had selected "Masters Degree (Other)" and selected "NO" for question "Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above ---> Now in supporting documents required list under spouse, They have not asked any Qualification documents, Whether I have to translate her 10th, degree & Master degree certificates & Marks cards to English and submit as proof even though they had not mentioned?
> 
> B) For Spouse "English Language Ability" in Visa Application:
> 
> 1) As she not written any English language test in last 36 months--> I had selected "NO" in Visa Application.
> 
> 2) As she doesn't have functional English language ability--> I had selected "NO", Whether It would be any problem in getting Visa approval if there is no functional English?
> 
> 3) Whether CO will ask for second installment for not having functional English language ability ? When they would ask if yes?
> 
> 
> C) For Spouse & Children evidence document:
> 
> 1) What document we can show/submit for "Evidence of Custody" for Spouse and children ?
> 
> D) For Parents (Mother & Father) in Visa Application:
> 
> 1) I had given both parents as non-migrants in visa application, they do not have passport. But now in supporting documents required list character certificate, health assessment and Form 1221 is being mentioned ---> Is there any way to write/submit a form/letter/amendment to CO/ Visa Officer that both parents are not dependents OR If can be removed from visa application?
> 
> Request experts to advise me on above concerns for me.
> 
> Thanks
> Dhananjaya K


----------



## usmansshaikh

ibfij said:


> Usman, I'll guide on the basis of my own experience (so far) and few of my colleague's. International notarize from notary is enough, no need to have it further attested from Govt. officer. Furthermore, please confirm why and which documents do you want to have notarized.


Thank you for your reply ibfij, I saw on the documents uploads page and most of the documents were required to be attested including id cards, passports, educational documents, work experience documents, even on the acs letter it mentions attesting,

Can you help me understand which documents to be attested as my understanding is that all documents need to be attested

Thanks for your help


----------



## BretSavage

Lord Raven said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have not uploaded anything, just my medicals were sent via clinic. I think I will have to hurry and upload everything, all documents are ready. I am uploading. Do I still expect direct grant? Or am I too late?
> 
> Thanks for your unput!


I wonder why are you so fascinated with the word direct grant, if you would have uploaded everything by this time then we wouldn't be discussing this.

Upload all remaining documents along with Form 80 & Form 1221 as requested and you will get your grant.


----------



## BretSavage

usmansshaikh said:


> Thank you for your reply ibfij, I saw on the documents uploads page and most of the documents were required to be attested including id cards, passports, educational documents, work experience documents, even on the acs letter it mentions attesting,
> 
> Can you help me understand which documents to be attested as my understanding is that all documents need to be attested
> 
> Thanks for your help


You only need to attest documents, which are not original and are in black & white format, except that colour scan all documents and upload them directly.


----------



## nicemathan

Buddy, if I am may ask what is the difference between Grant & Direct Grant.

What is the advantage of *Direct Grant over (normal or whatever) Grant *?



Lord Raven said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have not uploaded anything, just my medicals were sent via clinic. I think I will have to hurry and upload everything, all documents are ready. I am uploading. Do I still expect direct grant? Or am I too late?
> 
> Thanks for your unput!


----------



## Lord Raven

Dear Friends,

Thanks for your input, I think I don't really know the difference but when you front load everything and they just review and give a grant, that is my kind of a thing. I don't like the back and forth communication between CO and applicant. Nevermind, I think I have got your point, there is no difference. I have almost uploaded everything. Just these two forms 80 and 1221 are left for me and my wife. Both have similar questions, I don't know the answers to many. Been reading this forum like crazy, read 100 pages last day alone just to catch up.

Thanks again, I will post some confusing question here later today when I finish uploading and start writing these forms. My aim is to finalize this application by tonight and send them final confirmation and call them up early morning AUS time.

 Regards!


----------



## nicemathan

Sure, All the very best.



Lord Raven said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Thanks for your input, I think I don't really know the difference but when you front load everything and they just review and give a grant, that is my kind of a thing. I don't like the back and forth communication between CO and applicant. Nevermind, I think I have got your point, there is no difference. I have almost uploaded everything. Just these two forms 80 and 1221 are left for me and my wife. Both have similar questions, I don't know the answers to many. Been reading this forum like crazy, read 100 pages last day alone just to catch up.
> 
> Thanks again, I will post some confusing question here later today when I finish uploading and start writing these forms. My aim is to finalize this application by tonight and send them final confirmation and call them up early morning AUS time.
> 
> Regards!


----------



## rameshkd

I thought 1221 is a subset of 80. Is it any different?? I've front loaded form 80 alone


----------



## svscdr

Thanks BretSavage!!  Your inputs were really valuable..



BretSavage said:


> Congrtz svscdr & all the best...


----------



## svscdr

Thanks buddy!  I'm now looking for opportunities to travel Oz. Nothing decided yet.. 



nicemathan said:


> Congratulations buddy.
> 
> Enjoy this moment. I hope you are already having a blast and enjoying
> 
> So, whats the next plans.


----------



## BretSavage

rameshkd said:


> I thought 1221 is a subset of 80. Is it any different?? I've front loaded form 80 alone


You don't need anything other then Form80 unless specifically asked by CO.


----------



## usmansshaikh

BretSavage said:


> You only need to attest documents, which are not original and are in black & white format, except that colour scan all documents and upload them directly.


Thanks bret....i have all original documents in color does that mean I dont have to attest anything and just upload color scans even though it clearly mentions certified copies...?


----------



## nicemathan

As of now Form80 is enough buddy. 



rameshkd said:


> I thought 1221 is a subset of 80. Is it any different?? I've front loaded form 80 alone


----------



## nicemathan

Oh okay. All the very best in advance. Do stay in touch.



svscdr said:


> Thanks buddy!  I'm now looking for opportunities to travel Oz. Nothing decided yet..


----------



## nicemathan

Yes, upload color scans even though it clearly mentions certified copies.



usmansshaikh said:


> Thanks bret....i have all original documents in color does that mean I dont have to attest anything and just upload color scans even though it clearly mentions certified copies...?


----------



## manU22

mhdnajamuddin said:


> since I'm new to this forum can someone tell me how do we get invited for 189.
> I mean invitations are given throughout the day (24th April) or just at the beginning of the day or at midnight as the clock strikes 12:00 (IST 7:30 pm) invitations are sent out.
> 
> How does it work :juggle:


Welcome to the forum. Invitations are sent immediately after midnight Australia time and gets over in a few minutes since its an automated process. It is not sent through out the day. This part is applicable to 189 and not 190. The invites are sent to the email registered during EOI submission. A person can also check it after logging in to Skillselect where the status would change to "Invited/Invite".

Questions are welcome.

-manu


----------



## wkdn745

*Hi*



manU22 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Invitations are sent immediately after midnight Australia time and gets over in a few minutes since its an automated process. It is not sent through out the day. This part is applicable to 189 and not 190. The invites are sent to the email registered during EOI submission. A person can also check it after logging in to Skillselect where the status would change to "Invited/Invite".
> 
> Questions are welcome.
> 
> -manu



Can you some body tell me whether form 47A is required for my wife. My wife have been already included in my application.

Also please let me know once I click apply button, I will complete half of the form and come back later and fill balance


----------



## Sarim.ali143

Hi senior expats,
I have got something confusing to ask you. Its my 2nd time asking similar question. Please do reply 
I know we can lodge two EOIs. Lets say we are invited to apply for 190 within 60 days and these 60 days end before july. In july i will get 5 extra points of my age and ll reach 60. Under 312211( civil engineering draftsperson) what are the chances of getting an invitation for 189 ?
I actually don't wanna miss my chances for 190 for now but i wont mind paying another AU7000 to 8000 to get 189 after july. Can i do that ? 
I was invited for SS last month and applied on 31st of march with ref code 275X. Hopefully i will get some reponse by the end of this month or in the next. 
If i get invited in may for 190, i will have 60 days to apply. Being a 55 pointer i wont let this chance go coz m not sure what ll happen next year. 
Please suggest me what do you think is the best way to tackle this scenario.


----------



## manU22

Hello,

Seeing you text I understand that you know whats on both sides of the coin (PR). If I was in this situation I would have taken what is in front rather than contemplate what's in future i.e., take 190 which I am sure to get an invite. The only advantage with 189 is you can work across Australia and with 190 you stick with one state for first 2 years. Remember 2 years would actually fly and we are not sure whats in store for next years PR processing.

Rest is up to the person.

-manu



Sarim.ali143 said:


> Hi senior expats,
> I have got something confusing to ask you. Its my 2nd time asking similar question. Please do reply
> I know we can lodge two EOIs. Lets say we are invited to apply for 190 within 60 days and these 60 days end before july. In july i will get 5 extra points of my age and ll reach 60. Under 312211( civil engineering draftsperson) what are the chances of getting an invitation for 189 ?
> I actually don't wanna miss my chances for 190 for now but i wont mind paying another AU7000 to 8000 to get 189 after july. Can i do that ?
> I was invited for SS last month and applied on 31st of march with ref code 275X. Hopefully i will get some reponse by the end of this month or in the next.
> If i get invited in may for 190, i will have 60 days to apply. Being a 55 pointer i wont let this chance go coz m not sure what ll happen next year.
> Please suggest me what do you think is the best way to tackle this scenario.


----------



## Sarim.ali143

I agree with you and this is what my plan is. Actually i am living and working in WA for last 4 years now and i am doing really well in terms of income and job satisfaction. On top of that all of my friends arr here and i love that place. It would be lot easier for me to continue an already balanced life style rather than moving to a new place. Thats why i am willing to pay double fees. Lets say i have 190. Can we actually apply for 189 again through another EOI? I know occupation ceilings will change in next financial year but untill now only 60 out of 1000 places has been taken. Same will be next year as its really hard to have 60 points after graduating from a college. We only get 10 points for study.


manU22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Seeing you text I understand that you know whats on both sides of the coin (PR). If I was in this situation I would have taken what is in front rather than contemplate what's in future i.e., take 190 which I am sure to get an invite. The only advantage with 189 is you can work across Australia and with 190 you stick with one state for first 2 years. Remember 2 years would actually fly and we are not sure whats in store for next years PR processing.
> 
> Rest is up to the person.
> 
> -manu
> 
> 
> 
> Sarim.ali143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi senior expats,
> I have got something confusing to ask you. Its my 2nd time asking similar question. Please do reply
> I know we can lodge two EOIs. Lets say we are invited to apply for 190 within 60 days and these 60 days end before july. In july i will get 5 extra points of my age and ll reach 60. Under 312211( civil engineering draftsperson) what are the chances of getting an invitation for 189 ?
> I actually don't wanna miss my chances for 190 for now but i wont mind paying another AU7000 to 8000 to get 189 after july. Can i do that ?
> I was invited for SS last month and applied on 31st of march with ref code 275X. Hopefully i will get some reponse by the end of this month or in the next.
> If i get invited in may for 190, i will have 60 days to apply. Being a 55 pointer i wont let this chance go coz m not sure what ll happen next year.
> Please suggest me what do you think is the best way to tackle this scenario.
Click to expand...


----------



## manU22

Good to hear more. A clear plan is always better. Then I would suggest just dont apply for the visa (if you can in the sense you wont be asked to leave or something). Regarding both visas, I would let others comment rather than miss guiding. sorry for that. Why dont you give a try by calling Immi for this in case no replies are received from this wonderful forum.



Sarim.ali143 said:


> I agree with you and this is what my plan is. Actually i am living and working in WA for last 4 years now and i am doing really well in terms of income and job satisfaction. On top of that all of my friends arr here and i love that place. It would be lot easier for me to continue an already balanced life style rather than moving to a new place. Thats why i am willing to pay double fees. Lets say i have 190. Can we actually apply for 189 again through another EOI? I know occupation ceilings will change in next financial year but untill now only 60 out of 1000 places has been taken. Same will be next year as its really hard to have 60 points after graduating from a college. We only get 10 points for study.


----------



## tahanpaa

Verification call part of External Security Check? As i saw if any file go under ESC it took a long period even more than one year.
Still no CO contacted with me yet verification call, is it normal?


----------



## danhkhan

I acknowledge receipt of your email. I understand that the time taken to process your application may be causing concern to you and your family.



The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes. 



The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.



As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.



In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (www.immi.gov.au) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.



Thank you for bringing this matter to my attention.
______________________________

Hello Everyone.. I just wanted to ask that I received this email in reply to the asked documents which I uploaded in Immi Account as well as I sent an email attaching the documents.
So is it a normal automated reply or is it some really worry thing for a Long Wait ..???


----------



## nicemathan

Yes going by the trend if a case goes for ESC, then it might take a bit time.

Be hopeful. You might get it soon too, you never know.



tahanpaa said:


> Verification call part of External Security Check? As i saw if any file go under ESC it took a long period even more than one year.
> Still no CO contacted with me yet verification call, is it normal?


----------



## nicemathan

Its a standard response. Nothing to worry at this point of time.



danhkhan said:


> I acknowledge receipt of your email. I understand that the time taken to process your application may be causing concern to you and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> The visa for which you have applied is part of the Skilled Nominated category. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category. Applications for this visa are processed in line with Migration Programme planning levels. These planning levels have precedence over indicative client service standard timeframes.
> 
> 
> 
> The Migration Programme planning level for the Skilled Nominated category now has limited number of places left for the 2014-15 program year. This means processing times will be longer and that once the remaining places are used, the Department cannot grant further visas in this category during this programme year.
> 
> 
> 
> As planning levels affect all applications, including those in the final stages of processing, I cannot give you an indication as to the likely timeframe for finalisation of your application.
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, I encourage you to continue checking the department’s website (Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection) for any updates regarding application processing or changes to the Skilled Migration Programme which may affect you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for bringing this matter to my attention.
> ______________________________
> 
> Hello Everyone.. I just wanted to ask that I received this email in reply to the asked documents which I uploaded in Immi Account as well as I sent an email attaching the documents.
> So is it a normal automated reply or is it some really worry thing for a Long Wait ..???


----------



## nicemathan

*Clarifications Please*

Hey Buddies,

One of my friend has got a query.

I am not very sure of this situation.

He has done his *Mechanical Engineering* and has got a *positive *assessment from ACS against job code *ICT Business Analyst.*

However, in the assessment letter there is *no *mention of his education qualification.

In my assessment there was something like : FYI my edu was BE - Information Technology

*"Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering in"*

Will he* (My friend with BE in Mech Engg)* still be eligible for 15 points for Education or something else needs to be done.

Appreciate your assistance.


----------



## cocomart

Its time to pay for the visa fees. I have no credit limit reaching 7040 AUD. I was wondering if i could use a debit card mastercard online payment. Has anyone encounter this??? Need help:-(


----------



## spikersandhu

To my best knowledge debit card won't work, only solution is the credit card ...... The easiest and cost effective way to pay the australian visa fee is by TRAVEL CARD...... for more information search thread " How to pay visa fees" :spit::spit:


cocomart said:


> Its time to pay for the visa fees. I have no credit limit reaching 7040 AUD. I was wondering if i could use a debit card mastercard online payment. Has anyone encounter this??? Need help:-(


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

Hi All, 

Its a *GRANT* for me today. I received email at 7 in the morning. Thanks to all and wish all will get the Visa. It took exact 50 Days for me.

Sincere Thanks to @nicemathan and few more. I have been following their replies and this forum is awesome.
Just to let you know guys 

Visa Applied : *3rd March 2015*
Documents Uploaded Including Medical and Indian PCC : *25th March 2015*
UK PCC : *27th March 2015*
Visa Grant : *23rd April 2015*


----------



## yaohancz

Hi guys,

I'm new to this forum. Now I'm on my 485 graduate visa and last week i submitted my EOI. I got 60 points for 189 visa and 65 points for 190 visa. Today I got the invitation for NSW state sponsorship and I live in Melbourne now. I have question regarding this condition:
1. As soon as my visa is granted, do I need to move to NSW as soon as possible?
2. Do I have to find a job by myself?
3. Let's say I do not apply this visa from this invitation, would my EOI still be active for 189 and other state?
4. I have no paid working experience in my field of expertise (developer programmer), but last year I did 6 months internship, would that be alright?

Cheers,

Thank you.


----------



## chalam

Hi Friends, need some information...I just submitted EOI for subclass190. I have total 60 points after including 5 points awarded for SS. Could you please tell me whether we need to do anything else apart from applying for skill select on immigration site.


----------



## gvmichel

asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its a *GRANT* for me today. I received email at 7 in the morning. Thanks to all and wish all will get the Visa. It took exact 50 Days for me.
> 
> Sincere Thanks to @nicemathan and few more. I have been following their replies and this forum is awesome.
> Just to let you know guys
> 
> Visa Applied : *3rd March 2015*
> Documents Uploaded Including Medical and Indian PCC : *25th March 2015*
> UK PCC : *27th March 2015*
> Visa Grant : *23rd April 2015*


Congrats!!!


----------



## rameshkd

asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its a *GRANT* for me today. I received email at 7 in the morning. Thanks to all and wish all will get the Visa. It took exact 50 Days for me.
> 
> Sincere Thanks to @nicemathan and few more. I have been following their replies and this forum is awesome.
> Just to let you know guys
> 
> Visa Applied : *3rd March 2015*
> Documents Uploaded Including Medical and Indian PCC : *25th March 2015*
> UK PCC : *27th March 2015*
> Visa Grant : *23rd April 2015*


congratulations mate.


----------



## suraj.mahale

Has anyone received an invitation in Mechanical Engineer-233512.

I had lodged my EOI on 21 march with 60 points and waiting for my invitation. Can anyone provide me a hint where do i stand or should I give my IELTS again?


----------



## kevintnd

I lodged on 13 March, received invitation for 189 just now  im now like super happy with the invitation letter. Still, there's something popped up saying that I have another application going and my 189 cannot be finished. It might be nomination for SS (190) is still in effect i guess ? since I applied for both and got invitation for SS a week a go. Anyway, just head up for you guys who applying around 13 14  
Cheers guys. I will try to update the information later


----------



## lanecwe

Hi there,
I am applying for 189 visa after receiving invitation just now. May I know if I can include both my parents as dependent family members? My dad is working and my mum is taking care of my child. By the way, I did not include them in EOI. Will that be a problem? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## BretSavage

asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its a *GRANT* for me today. I received email at 7 in the morning. Thanks to all and wish all will get the Visa. It took exact 50 Days for me.
> 
> Sincere Thanks to @nicemathan and few more. I have been following their replies and this forum is awesome.
> Just to let you know guys
> 
> Visa Applied : *3rd March 2015*
> Documents Uploaded Including Medical and Indian PCC : *25th March 2015*
> UK PCC : *27th March 2015*
> Visa Grant : *23rd April 2015*



Congrtz asaduddin.mohamed & all the best...


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

gvmichel said:


> Congrats!!!




Thanks a lot.. Hope you too get Direct Grant


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

rameshkd said:


> congratulations mate.


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

BretSavage said:


> Congrtz asaduddin.mohamed & all the best...


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## mehul23976

Yes any graduate person get full point for education. RPL is must for non-IT academic education.


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Friends,

I have uploaded all the documents + medical + PCC after the CO assignment. What is next? Do I call them to say hi and tell them that everything is uploaded? Or wait for them to randomly check my profile on ImmiAccount? Adelaide GSM Team2 is dealing with me, what is their contact number, and what time should I call them up? Also, I heard there are ready made lines that some people use on the phone call? Kindly guide me senior members, I am in a situation.

Thanks


----------



## spikersandhu

*Congratulations Dear ...Enjoy the moment !:spit::spit::spit:*


asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its a *GRANT* for me today. I received email at 7 in the morning. Thanks to all and wish all will get the Visa. It took exact 50 Days for me.
> 
> Sincere Thanks to @nicemathan and few more. I have been following their replies and this forum is awesome.
> Just to let you know guys
> 
> Visa Applied : *3rd March 2015*
> Documents Uploaded Including Medical and Indian PCC : *25th March 2015*
> UK PCC : *27th March 2015*
> Visa Grant : *23rd April 2015*


----------



## Squeak99

BretSavage said:


> Congrtz asaduddin.mohamed & all the best...


Congrats! Is your visa 189 or 190?


----------



## Squeak99

Has anyone got 190 grants in the last week????



1


----------



## nsk.14

Guys..Few forum members have mentioned that they saw the medical grades A/B written by doctor after medical exam. Can we ask the doctor about the status after medicals..do they entertain such questions?


----------



## jimypk

By the Grace of GOD, finaly recieve my gtant today.

189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## batcoder0619

asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its a *GRANT* for me today. I received email at 7 in the morning. Thanks to all and wish all will get the Visa. It took exact 50 Days for me.
> 
> Sincere Thanks to @nicemathan and few more. I have been following their replies and this forum is awesome.
> Just to let you know guys
> 
> Visa Applied : *3rd March 2015*
> Documents Uploaded Including Medical and Indian PCC : *25th March 2015*
> UK PCC : *27th March 2015*
> Visa Grant : *23rd April 2015*


Congrats mate!


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

jimypk said:


> By the Grace of GOD, finaly recieve my gtant today.
> 
> 189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


I am sure 263312 is not under unit group (Computer network Professionals) its under unit group 2633 (Telecommunications Engineering Professionals)


----------



## jimypk

mhdnajamuddin said:


> I am sure 263312 is not under unit group (Computer network Professionals) its under unit group 2633 (Telecommunications Engineering Professionals)


Sory it is 263111

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## spikersandhu

*Guys, I told you earlier that I gave a call to the GSM Adelaide and only the caller machine replied....... but yesterday to my surprise one of the case officer gave me a call and asked about my whereabouts...... He said he is in hospital so will call in few minutes again.......... and after 10 minutes he called again.........then he said that due to internal policies 190 visa has been slow.....I asked him that do i have to wait till July for the outcome and he said no.....you will get your grant in next week......... His english was not fluent and very hard to understand..... but they are very caring and devoted to their work (from what I have perceived).....:cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1:hone:hone: *


----------



## rameshkd

Count 4 weeks from 2nd Apr, you might have your grant by 30 apr


----------



## ibfij

Congrats Jimypk



jimypk said:


> By the Grace of GOD, finaly recieve my gtant today.
> 
> 189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## cocomart

Anyone from the philippines. How did you pay your visa fees?


----------



## vineet85_05

My surname in passport is blank. I'm creating the ImmiAccount and for that both the Given name and surname are mandatory fields. What could be entered in both of these fields?
-Vineet


----------



## janidhimant

vineet85_05 said:


> My surname in passport is blank. I'm creating the ImmiAccount and for that both the Given name and surname are mandatory fields. What could be entered in both of these fields?
> -Vineet


What is your surname on other identity proofs? On your passport does given name consist any second name?


----------



## lanecwe

Hi there,
I read many forums but still not sure what to do. I am the only child in the family, my dad is working while my mum is not. They have plans to migrate with us but I am not sure whether I should include them in my 189 application as migrating dependents OR non-migrating dependents OR none of them.

OPTION 1: MIGRATING DEPENDENTS
Since my dad is working, I don't think they are qualified as my dependents (but in future, they will be my dependent when he retires?).

OPTION 2: NON-MIGRATING DEPENDENTS
I am not sure what is the benefit to include their names here but I will need to spend more on their PCC and medicals (maybe can help in their future application?).

OPTION 3: DON'T INCLUDE
Apply tourist visa for them. After 2 years PR, I can sponsor them for Parent Visa.

Pleaseee advise. Thanks.


----------



## Appi

nicemathan said:


> Yes your are rite. Its either call TRF / Application reference number.
> 
> Its a 10 digit alphanumeric


Hi.. I have logged into a new IMMI account made by me and using the information provided by agent, i have imported the details into that new account. Now, as you said i should not make any changes in the application, but as i logged in first time and click on file number, it asks for "Statement of role", Is this showing because i am logging into my immi account file for first time even before the agent ?? If not, i should select the option "An applicant seeking to meet the criteria for this visa application." 
Also, if at all i can fill this statement of role, will the agent come to know about the file import ??


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

vineet85_05 said:


> My surname in passport is blank. I'm creating the ImmiAccount and for that both the Given name and surname are mandatory fields. What could be entered in both of these fields?
> -Vineet


If you don't have surname then use "Full stop" in place of surname. that should work while creating the immi account. :smile:


----------



## spikersandhu

*Congratulation Dear........ Enjoy the moment !:cheer2::cheer2::lock1::lock1::violin::violin::tea::tea:*


asaduddin.mohamed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Its a *GRANT* for me today. I received email at 7 in the morning. Thanks to all and wish all will get the Visa. It took exact 50 Days for me.
> 
> Sincere Thanks to @nicemathan and few more. I have been following their replies and this forum is awesome.
> Just to let you know guys
> 
> Visa Applied : *3rd March 2015*
> Documents Uploaded Including Medical and Indian PCC : *25th March 2015*
> UK PCC : *27th March 2015*
> Visa Grant : *23rd April 2015*


----------



## shivmani

Can anybody please share the no. of GSM Brisbane ? 

No contact from CO since 14th April. They asked if i am willing to pay VAC2 fees and we replied yes !! Still waiting for the invoice 

Is it a good idea to call them on Monday as agent is involved..


----------



## BretSavage

jimypk said:


> By the Grace of GOD, finaly recieve my gtant today.
> 
> 189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


Congrtz jimypk & all the best...


----------



## lk2015

Hi.. I am not being negative and feel happy for everyone who have got their grant. Though brief chats with some of my buddies already in Australia, I have figured out that many have been struggling to find work, whilst quite a limited have been lucky and have been able to secure jobs in months. I have also noted that the dollar rate has been falling quite rapidly during the past few months. 

Recruiters often ask for local experience and tend to pre probe the candidate before sending them for an interview. Well if you mess up with a recruiter, you will potentially lose all interviews which come under them. For a guy like me I do have the good days in talking and the not so good days. Now that we have gone through many stages in the migration process, I feel that it would be ideal to have a thread to discuss on our luck with jobs. I have planned my initial entry in October although many suggest going immediately.


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

Squeak99 said:


> Congrats! Is your visa 189 or 190?


Its 189 Subclass Visa 261313 Code


----------



## kamave

*Received the Grant*

We received the grant this morning :dance:, took exactly 10 weeks from the visa lodged date, primarily held up by the FBI PCC. 

Our IED is based on the EOI submitted date(+1 year), wondering is the IED based exclusively at the discretion of CO? From the forum posts, I've read before, it's either based on Health Requirements or PCC submission date, I might have overleaped some discussions.

Wishing Good luck to everyone, hope all and sundry on the queue will get their grant soon enough 

*PS:* 189 Visa application process is a square deal with no out of sight strings attached. With the help of sites like Expat Forum, other immense available online resources, I don't foresee any requirements to avail the help of big-ticket Migration agents.


----------



## Lord Raven

Lord Raven said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have uploaded all the documents + medical + PCC after the CO assignment. What is next? Do I call them to say hi and tell them that everything is uploaded? Or wait for them to randomly check my profile on ImmiAccount? Adelaide GSM Team2 is dealing with me, what is their contact number, and what time should I call them up? Also, I heard there are ready made lines that some people use on the phone call? Kindly guide me senior members, I am in a situation.
> 
> Thanks


Gentlemen, please suggest!


----------



## rameshkd

Lord Raven said:


> Gentlemen, please suggest!


Yes call them & find out. Given that you're from high risk country you should've waited for CO contact before completing PCC & Meds


----------



## anandumesh

Hello friends, I have received the invite for 189 subclass and have uploaded all the required documents today. I have uploaded form 80 as well for both myself and my wife (have not done for my 6 yrs old daughter).

Could you please help with any other form that I need to fill, apart from the online application and form 80 ?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## anandumesh

I also wish to know how do we get to know if a CO is assigned to a case?


----------



## gvmichel

anandumesh said:


> I also wish to know how do we get to know if a CO is assigned to a case?


You only know you got a CO if they contact you. But they are usually assigned in 5 weeks.


----------



## BretSavage

kamave said:


> We received the grant this morning :dance:, took exactly 10 weeks from the visa lodged date, primarily held up by the FBI PCC.
> 
> Our IED is based on the EOI submitted date(+1 year), wondering is the IED based exclusively at the discretion of CO? From the forum posts, I've read before, it's either based on Health Requirements or PCC submission date, I might have overleaped some discussions.
> 
> Wishing Good luck to everyone, hope all and sundry on the queue will get their grant soon enough
> 
> *PS:* 189 Visa application process is a square deal with no out of sight strings attached. With the help of sites like Expat Forum, other immense available online resources, I don't foresee any requirements to avail the help of big-ticket Migration agents.


Congrtz kamave & all the best.....


----------



## nicemathan

CongratZZZZZZZZZZZ Enjoy!!!



jimypk said:


> By the Grace of GOD, finaly recieve my gtant today.
> 
> 189 263312 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## Lord Raven

rameshkd said:


> Yes call them & find out. Given that you're from high risk country you should've waited for CO contact before completing PCC & Meds


This is what I was thinking, coming from two high risk countries I should've uploaded everything first hand  I have a clean track record Alhumdulillah, I'm get it soon InshaAllah. 

Anyhow, tell me their number. Adelaide GSM Team 2 contacted me. I'll give them a buzz on Monday first thing in the morning.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Thanks to all for helping me in getting the Invite*

I am elated to say that I got the invite.

I would to like thank each and every forum member who have helped me like gurumurthal, espresso, mainak, Mroks, nicemathan, sivakumar s s, MaxTheWolf, funkyzoom, sanjaynair, ambyboy..(to name a few) who have been extremely phenomenal in helping me out in clarifying all my doubts all the time. You made my life much easier and it would have been certainly extremely difficult without your help.

Thanks for making a difference in other lives. Reminded me of "Pay It Forward" movie.

One baby step is over and more to follow(Visa, getting job, settling...)


Cheers!!!
Sunil Kumar


----------



## pori37

hi
can you please share roles and responsibilities shared to ACS 261111 and employment reference letter( affadivit) submitted documents independently without agent as im btech ece and i worked as a SE for two years and later as a Business analyst so can i declare from begining of my education as Business analyst as i understand ACS will deduct 4 years if u submit as Business analyst for electronics engineering 
help me in ACS submission 
requesting stamp paper formats and statuatory declarations if you dont mind blocking company names and personal details atleast so that i can get it done in similar format 
want to take advise from ACS positive assessment people and also do i need to mention roles and responsibilities of software engineer for two years in reference letter and last 6 years i have been working as a business analyst so will ACS consider first two years or last 6 years and leaving me with 2 years experience

how strong will be my case with three stautory declarations from colleagues reference as first two years companies i worked are three which were closed 

Is there any one applied like these 

please let me know shall i show that experience or disgard


----------



## msgforsunil

pori37 said:


> hi
> can you please share roles and responsibilities shared to ACS 261111 and employment reference letter( affadivit) submitted documents independently without agent as im btech ece and i worked as a SE for two years and later as a Business analyst so can i declare from begining of my education as Business analyst as i understand ACS will deduct 4 years if u submit as Business analyst for electronics engineering
> help me in ACS submission
> requesting stamp paper formats and statuatory declarations if you dont mind blocking company names and personal details atleast so that i can get it done in similar format
> want to take advise from ACS positive assessment people and also do i need to mention roles and responsibilities of software engineer for two years in reference letter and last 6 years i have been working as a business analyst so will ACS consider first two years or last 6 years and leaving me with 2 years experience
> 
> how strong will be my case with three stautory declarations from colleagues reference as first two years companies i worked are three which were closed
> 
> Is there any one applied like these
> 
> please let me know shall i show that experience or disgard


You may read here for the ACS process and templates.
Moving to Australia | Moving to Australia. Basically shows how to get a PR (VISA, 189 and 190) to Australia, and guide to moving and living in Australia!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


Jobs Descriptions: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf
Assessment Guidelines -https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


----------



## msgforsunil

*Using travel card to make Visa payment fees*

It appears that the travel card is the best option to pay the Visa fees. 

Axis bank does not provide travel card without visa/ticket.
ICICI provides the travel card without visa/ticket. However, the travel card can be loaded with a maximum upper limit of 10k dollars per annum. 

Please suggest which other banks in Bangalore provide travel card without Visa/ticket with more details?

Appreciate an earlier response.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## anandumesh

Hi Sunil,

I have paid using HDFC Forex card. They initially said that the max they can load is 6500 dollars but they never denied me reloading again and again. They have not informed about any yearly limit hence worth checking with them.



msgforsunil said:


> It appears that the travel card is the best option to pay the Visa fees.
> 
> Axis bank does not provide travel card without visa/ticket.
> ICICI provides the travel card without visa/ticket. However, the travel card can be loaded with a maximum upper limit of 10k dollars per annum.
> 
> Please suggest which other banks in Bangalore provide travel card without Visa/ticket with more details?
> 
> Appreciate an earlier response.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## BretSavage

anandumesh said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> I have paid using HDFC Forex card. They initially said that the max they can load is 6500 dollars but they never denied me reloading again and again. They have not informed about any yearly limit hence worth checking with them.


Yearly limit is $100000/-USD if you are migrating.

Talk to them again and tell them that you are paying your immigration fees and planning to migrate. 

It is a RBI guideline they can not deny you atleast 10000/- usd worth in your card.


----------



## msgforsunil

anandumesh said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> I have paid using HDFC Forex card. They initially said that the max they can load is 6500 dollars but they never denied me reloading again and again. They have not informed about any yearly limit hence worth checking with them.



Hi anandumesh,

I checked with HDFC, Koramangala and they claim that they can't issue the travellers card without visa/ticket. How did you manage it? At which branch did you apply?

Is account mandatory? Should I apply only at home branch?

What are their charges? Please share more details.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

BretSavage said:


> Yearly limit is $100000/-USD if you are migrating.
> 
> Talk to them again and tell them that you are paying your immigration fees and planning to migrate.
> 
> It is a RBI guideline they can not deny you atleast 10000/- usd worth in your card.



If I go for Travellers card in AUD, so would the RBI limit be 10000AUD or 10000USD in AUD equivalent?


----------



## BretSavage

msgforsunil said:


> If I go for Travellers card in AUD, so would the RBI limit be 10000AUD or 10000USD in AUD equivalent?


It is equivalent to 100000USD no matter whatever currency you are taking but you need to check in that specific country how much are you allowed to bring in.


----------



## msgforsunil

BretSavage said:


> It is equivalent to 100000USD no matter whatever currency you are taking but you need to check in that specific country how much are you allowed to bring in.


Where do I check for Australia?


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Hello everyone,

I received an invite from victoria this morning for 263111 with 65 points 

It states that I need to apply for visa. 

I have a few questions 

1) Can someone provide me with the list of documents to be uploaded. 

2) when do we have to pay the visa fees

3) how much time does it take to get visa grant


----------



## Lord Raven

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received an invite from victoria this morning for 263111 with 65 points
> 
> It states that I need to apply for visa.
> 
> I have a few questions
> 
> 1) Can someone provide me with the list of documents to be uploaded.
> Everything is here:
> http://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Pages/preparing-your-application.aspx
> 
> 2) when do we have to pay the visa fees
> EOI links to ImmiAccount, follow it, prepare application against your visa type
> 
> and pay fees to lodge a visa application. It has to be paid right away and only then you can upload documents.
> 
> 3) how much time does it take to get visa grant
> Depends on case to case. 189 seems faster. 190 is jammed, check your visa type. After you pay fees it takes around 2 months for CO assignment, organize your documents PCC medical before that. After your application is complete it's your luck. That's all I know so far. I had a link, processing time. I lost it.


...


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Lord Raven said:


> ...


Thanks raven


----------



## tahanpaa

12 weeks have passed no co only verification call from local embassy last week.


----------



## Combo

Hi,
I got a grant yesterday.
I want to thanks everyone on this forum as they were a great help throughout the process. With the guidance of everyone around here I was able to get the grant without any difficulty.
Thanks once again.

189 Visa Applied: 15-Dec-2014
CO: 15 Feb
Grant: 24-April-2015


----------



## Inf_18

Hi Friends,

Can someone please tell me where can we find CSOL list for victoria.

Actually, I have got my PR and will be moving to Melbourne, Victoria soon (through my current employer).

My wife's score is falling short by 5 point (She has 55 points). SO I am planning to apply her PR under state sponsorship (190) for Victoria state. 

Kindly let me know, if this would be ok in our case.

Thanks,
Indrajit


----------



## BretSavage

msgforsunil said:


> Where do I check for Australia?


For Australia u can carry 10K at a time....anything else you need to declare.


----------



## cocomart

Hello. Ive done our medicals first with my health decleration then lodge the visa 190. Now that i got my health cleaeance and two kids. But my wife who is a nurse got additional tests for hep b and c. She called in all results (hiv, hep b, hep c, chest xray and urine) and all are negative. I am wondering why she got this remarks on her emedicals. And can we still proceed with the visa lodgement?? Senuors pls help...Thank u.
Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required
The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment


----------



## BretSavage

Combo said:


> Hi,
> I got a grant yesterday.
> I want to thanks everyone on this forum as they were a great help throughout the process. With the guidance of everyone around here I was able to get the grant without any difficulty.
> Thanks once again.
> 
> 189 Visa Applied: 15-Dec-2014
> CO: 15 Feb
> Grant: 24-April-2015


Congrtz Combo & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can someone please tell me where can we find CSOL list for victoria.
> 
> Actually, I have got my PR and will be moving to Melbourne, Victoria soon (through my current employer).
> 
> My wife's score is falling short by 5 point (She has 55 points). SO I am planning to apply her PR under state sponsorship (190) for Victoria state.
> 
> Kindly let me know, if this would be ok in our case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Indrajit


Check this link..

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria


----------



## BretSavage

cocomart said:


> Hello. Ive done our medicals first with my health decleration then lodge the visa 190. Now that i got my health cleaeance and two kids. But my wife who is a nurse got additional tests for hep b and c. She called in all results (hiv, hep b, hep c, chest xray and urine) and all are negative. I am wondering why she got this remarks on her emedicals. And can we still proceed with the visa lodgement?? Senuors pls help...Thank u.
> Health requirement – examinations ready for assessment – no action required
> The required health examinations have been completed and submitted by the panel clinic to the department. This person's case will be processed or referred to the department's migration medical services provider, Bupa Medical Visa Services, for further assessment


Sometimes they do furter assessment of few medical reports. Its a random process, if your wife's all reports are fine you need not to worry.

They will clear it in some time or ask to do some extra test for her.

And yes you can go ahead and lodge your visa.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Card Payment?*

Please let me know, if anyone has done the Visa payment in the recent past. If yes, kindly let me know on the below.

1. Card type: Credit/Debit
2. Bank
3. Total Amount paid
4. No of family members including yourself(Adults=? and Kids=?)
5. Date of payment

You may PM me the above data as well.

Thanks in advance!
Sunil Kumar


----------



## aj_ferns

Hi Guys,
I am in the process of lodging my 190 visa..Wanted to check regarding the question of "National Identity documents" both in the application form as well as the form 80.
I have read that most of you are attaching the voters ID/ Aadhar card here..However my agent has said to write a "No" here as they say that other than our passport, the other documents like voters id and aadhar card etc..are not recognised by the immigration authorities in OZ.

Am a little confused? Should I add them in my application or no? Does it have an impact?
Would really appreciate inputs from seniors and other fellow colleagues.


----------



## BretSavage

aj_ferns said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am in the process of lodging my 190 visa..Wanted to check regarding the question of "National Identity documents" both in the application form as well as the form 80.
> I have read that most of you are attaching the voters ID/ Aadhar card here..However my agent has said to write a "No" here as they say that other than our passport, the other documents like voters id and aadhar card etc..are not recognised by the immigration authorities in OZ.
> 
> Am a little confused? Should I add them in my application or no? Does it have an impact?
> Would really appreciate inputs from seniors and other fellow colleagues.


You can include PAN, Aadhar & Voter ID card as a proof National Identity Documents, no issues at all, just make sure you upload copy of these while submitting your visa.


----------



## JK684

*Spaces in File name*

I uploaded 2 files (ACS Report and PTE score report) with "spaces" in the file name . Later I realized that spaces are not allowed in the file name. Will this cause any issue ? 

some one please answer. Thanks.


----------



## JK684

Sunil, here is my details 

1. Card type: Credit/Debit - *Credit card (USA)*
2. Bank - *Capital One*
3. Total Amount paid - *4187 USD based on exchange rate, it is 5337 AUD*
4. No of family members including yourself(Adults=? and Kids=?) - *Two*
5. Date of payment - *18/04/2015*


DIBP charges a surcharge on all credit card transactions. But since my US credit card has 1.5 % cash back, this surcharge got evened out. also my US credit card is not having any foreign transaction fees.




msgforsunil said:


> Please let me know, if anyone has done the Visa payment in the recent past. If yes, kindly let me know on the below.
> 
> 1. Card type: Credit/Debit
> 2. Bank
> 3. Total Amount paid
> 4. No of family members including yourself(Adults=? and Kids=?)
> 5. Date of payment
> 
> You may PM me the above data as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## TheAussie

Hello all, Posting a query on behalf of my friend. My friend has lodged the visa application today and wants to take the medical appointment.However, he can't see the Organize Health link in his immi account. Does it reflect post a lag?


----------



## usmansshaikh

Dear All,

One query on bank statement as proof of salary,

which option to select in dropdown when submitting the document online?

there is only one option of bank statement - business in the work experience section other than that there is no other dropdown of bank statement. Where should I upload bank statement exactly. Please guide. 

2nd question is on bank statement itself, that the entry on the statement does not exactly mention salary for the month of xyz, it is just a code and the salary amount, it would correspond with my payslip and I can use a highlighter to specify the exact date of salary credit for the last one year, please guide if highlighting is a good option or I should just scan and upload the statement as is?


----------



## Singh2481

Hi,

To everyone who lodged visa in march 2105. Did anyone heard from CO/ or assigned CO.

Thanks


----------



## VRS

Hi folks, made my first entry to Aus and now back in India. 

I have changed my passport and got a new one as the one with which I got my 189 PR Visa was getting expired.

Can anyone suggest how to update these details on my Visa??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nicemathan

All the very best Kamave Enjoy



kamave said:


> We received the grant this morning :dance:, took exactly 10 weeks from the visa lodged date, primarily held up by the FBI PCC.
> 
> Our IED is based on the EOI submitted date(+1 year), wondering is the IED based exclusively at the discretion of CO? From the forum posts, I've read before, it's either based on Health Requirements or PCC submission date, I might have overleaped some discussions.
> 
> Wishing Good luck to everyone, hope all and sundry on the queue will get their grant soon enough
> 
> *PS:* 189 Visa application process is a square deal with no out of sight strings attached. With the help of sites like Expat Forum, other immense available online resources, I don't foresee any requirements to avail the help of big-ticket Migration agents.


----------



## nicemathan

Good to hear this update.

Take one step at a time you will be fine. Go through the forum all your queries wiuld have been answered 



msgforsunil said:


> I am elated to say that I got the invite.
> 
> I would to like thank each and every forum member who have helped me like gurumurthal, espresso, mainak, Mroks, nicemathan, sivakumar s s, MaxTheWolf, funkyzoom, sanjaynair, ambyboy..(to name a few) who have been extremely phenomenal in helping me out in clarifying all my doubts all the time. You made my life much easier and it would have been certainly extremely difficult without your help.
> 
> Thanks for making a difference in other lives. Reminded me of "Pay It Forward" movie.
> 
> One baby step is over and more to follow(Visa, getting job, settling...)
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## nicemathan

You didnt get their contact number in the mail which you got from the CO???



Lord Raven said:


> This is what I was thinking, coming from two high risk countries I should've uploaded everything first hand  I have a clean track record Alhumdulillah, I'm get it soon InshaAllah.
> 
> Anyhow, tell me their number. Adelaide GSM Team 2 contacted me. I'll give them a buzz on Monday first thing in the morning.


----------



## nicemathan

Answered here ---> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dependent-189-visa-my-view-2.html#post6972450

*3)* Answer : roughly 50-60 days from the VISA lodging date provided you have uploaded all the relevant documents.



mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I received an invite from victoria this morning for 263111 with 65 points
> 
> It states that I need to apply for visa.
> 
> I have a few questions
> 
> 1) Can someone provide me with the list of documents to be uploaded.
> 
> 2) when do we have to pay the visa fees
> 
> 3) how much time does it take to get visa grant


----------



## nicemathan

Answered in this page --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dependent-189-visa-my-view-2.html#post6972450



usmansshaikh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> One query on bank statement as proof of salary,
> 
> which option to select in dropdown when submitting the document online?
> 
> there is only one option of bank statement - business in the work experience section other than that there is no other dropdown of bank statement. Where should I upload bank statement exactly. Please guide.
> 
> 2nd question is on bank statement itself, that the entry on the statement does not exactly mention salary for the month of xyz, it is just a code and the salary amount, it would correspond with my payslip and I can use a highlighter to specify the exact date of salary credit for the last one year, please guide if highlighting is a good option or I should just scan and upload the statement as is?


----------



## nicemathan

Welcome back buddy. 

I am not very sure on this query. Will post you answer if I get a meaningful pointers.



VRS said:


> Hi folks, made my first entry to Aus and now back in India.
> 
> I have changed my passport and got a new one as the one with which I got my 189 PR Visa was getting expired.
> 
> Can anyone suggest how to update these details on my Visa??
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## nicemathan

*Dude, 

Yes, we/many of us have done the payment, 

BUT, why do you want these details?

What is the logic in collecting these personal details?* :confused2::confused2::confused2:




msgforsunil said:


> Please let me know, if anyone has done the Visa payment in the recent past. If yes, kindly let me know on the below.
> 
> 1. Card type: Credit/Debit
> 2. Bank
> 3. Total Amount paid
> 4. No of family members including yourself(Adults=? and Kids=?)
> 5. Date of payment
> 
> You may PM me the above data as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

Q. can you please share roles and responsibilities shared to ACS 261111 and employment reference letter( affadivit) 
*
We can provide you the format of the SD but not the R&R list which we submitted for the job code, I guess that might lead to copying. Use the ANZCODE description as reference and check which job code matches your current R&R and apply for it*


Q. requesting stamp paper formats and statuatory declarations if you dont mind blocking company names and personal details atleast so that i can get it done in similar format 
want to take advise from ACS positive assessment people
*I suppose you might have already seen the SD format which I had pasted in the thread PAGE-1 in my signature.*

Q. do i need to mention roles and responsibilities of software engineer for two years in reference letter and last 6 years i have been working as a business analyst so will ACS consider first two years or last 6 years and leaving me with 2 years experience
*Again the logic is simple, project the reality to DIBP/ACS/DIAC whatever immigration department they are, please AVOID making-up things as it might result in CO's/Department confidence level going down on All applicants of Indian Origin with suspicion that they might be making up things*

My response might not sound pleasant to you but please understand what point I am trying to drive



pori37 said:


> hi
> can you please share roles and responsibilities shared to ACS 261111 and employment reference letter( affadivit) submitted documents independently without agent as im btech ece and i worked as a SE for two years and later as a Business analyst so can i declare from begining of my education as Business analyst as i understand ACS will deduct 4 years if u submit as Business analyst for electronics engineering
> help me in ACS submission
> requesting stamp paper formats and statuatory declarations if you dont mind blocking company names and personal details atleast so that i can get it done in similar format
> want to take advise from ACS positive assessment people and also do i need to mention roles and responsibilities of software engineer for two years in reference letter and last 6 years i have been working as a business analyst so will ACS consider first two years or last 6 years and leaving me with 2 years experience
> 
> how strong will be my case with three stautory declarations from colleagues reference as first two years companies i worked are three which were closed
> 
> Is there any one applied like these
> 
> please let me know shall i show that experience or disgard


----------



## nicemathan

It should be a lag. 

Ask your friend to check after a day or two. 

If the same continuous ask your friend to check whether the option of already completed Australian VISA health requirement completed : YES / NO; which option he selected while submitting the application.

Or else use the e-medical client to generate the HAP ID and organize the health checks. 

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient



TheAussie said:


> Hello all, Posting a query on behalf of my friend. My friend has lodged the visa application today and wants to take the medical appointment.However, he can't see the Organize Health link in his immi account. Does it reflect post a lag?


----------



## Nostalgia Nut

Hi everyone! Are the occupation lists expected to change in June??

I heard from a friend that they normally change them every June. Is this true?

Anyway I'm not planning on applying to the federal 189 visa. I will apply to the state level 190 visa... to either Western Aus or South Aus. But the thing is I'm yet to do the first step: submit my skills assessment.

If I submit my skills assessment in May, I will likely get it back only in July. Only after that will I be able to do the EOI.

Could somebody please advise if it is better to wait at this stage than to rush and apply?

The other thing is, I noticed on the Western Aus website that they released the 2014-2015 occupation list on 8th August 2014. Does that mean it will only change this August and not June?


----------



## usmansshaikh

nicemathan said:


> Answered in this page --> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dependent-189-visa-my-view-2.html#post6972450


Thanks Nicemathan!....that clears my bank statement question, however, looking at your thread, I am now confused, I made a mistake on work offer letter and relieving letters

I uploaded the offer letters under work experience: employment contract 

and releiving letters under work experience: letter/statement from employer tab...I have 5 letters for each, should I reupload them in work reference category,

and secondly I uploaded actual work references letter submitted for ACS in work reference section, however, I named the every letter reference.pdf, even though in the description section i named those separately is there any cause for concern in that?


----------



## msgforsunil

nicemathan said:


> *Dude,
> 
> Yes, we/many of us have done the payment,
> 
> BUT, why do you want these details?
> 
> What is the logic in collecting these personal details?* :confused2::confused2::confused2:


Hi nicemathan,


Good question.

I am trying to weigh the option of Visa payment by debit/credit card with travellers card.

I am applying for Visa for my family(2 adults, 2 kids) and it costs the below as per IMMI site

1. Rs 3,97,200
OR
2. AUD 7040

However, when I convert AUD to INR, its comes to INR 3,37,920(considering exchange rate as 48 rs for AUD)

So essentially I end up paying Rs 3,97,200, if I make the payment in INR or AUD7,040(INR 3,37,920).

Isn't paying by travellers card a cheaper option, since I save approximately 50K INR?

For the above scenario, I wanted to double check if we are really paying Rs 3,97,200 when paid by debit/credit car or is it lesser?

Lesser may approximately come to =7,040AUD+(7,040AUD*3%surcharge)=7,251AUD=361834.88(INR)

Please share your thoughts.

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Lord Raven

I just double checked, they said they prefer contacting the department by email. 

Can anyone please provide the contact number of Adelaide GSM Team 2 



nicemathan said:


> You didnt get their contact number in the mail which you got from the CO???


----------



## msgforsunil

JK684 said:


> Sunil, here is my details
> 
> 1. Card type: Credit/Debit - *Credit card (USA)*
> 2. Bank - *Capital One*
> 3. Total Amount paid - *4187 USD based on exchange rate, it is 5337 AUD*
> 4. No of family members including yourself(Adults=? and Kids=?) - *Two*
> 5. Date of payment - *18/04/2015*
> 
> 
> DIBP charges a surcharge on all credit card transactions. But since my US credit card has 1.5 % cash back, this surcharge got evened out. also my US credit card is not having any foreign transaction fees.


Thanks JK684. I am hoping to hear at least some more responses from folks who have made the payment using Indian debit/credit card.


----------



## BretSavage

msgforsunil said:


> Thanks JK684. I am hoping to hear at least some more responses from folks who have made the payment using Indian debit/credit card.


Don't make the payment using your Indian Credit Card, you will end up spending unnecessary extra charges for currency conversion, plus at the current rate they will charge you around (52Rs per AUD). Unless you have some card where they waive off conversion charges like:Amex Platinum Reserve etc.

Best option is if you have a friend in Australia, ask him to pay for you and transfer money in to his account or go for a travel card so that at least you can negotiate the rates.


----------



## msgforsunil

BretSavage said:


> Don't make the payment using your Indian Credit Card, you will end up spending unnecessary extra charges for currency conversion, plus at the current rate they will charge you around (52Rs per AUD). Unless you have some card where they waive off conversion charges like:Amex Platinum Reserve etc.
> 
> Best option is if you have a friend in Australia, ask him to pay for you and transfer money in to his account or go for a travel card so that at least you can negotiate the rates.


Where do I find the currency conversion charges, surcharge and any other charges for various Indian banks?


----------



## 189190toAus

Dear Friends

I am new to this forum and i have few following queries to the valuable members and moderators of this wonderful forum.

I have a positives skills assessment for 261112 Systems Analyst. I intend to apply for State Sponsorship to NSW(65 points) or 189 Visa(60 points) currently. My self, my wife and my daughter are the applicants and i am the primary applicant.

1.If my application is successful what would be the criteria after all of our initial entry. 
Can my wife and daughter enter NSW or any state without me and live/work there ?
2.I have few commitments to fulfill in my current role and hence may have to stay back for say 2-3 yrs (just a forecast) but i dont want to miss out the chance of acquiring a visa now because later it will become quiet difficult for me to achieve an Australian visa since i would cross the age of 40 and have to score more points in English tests, change in rules etc.
3.I suppose once the PR visa is issued, my wife and daughter's candidature becomes independent and do not have any binding with my PR Visa. Is it correct ? Sometimes i could finish off my commitments and join them quickly also but i would like to take the feedback from your experience and knowledge here.
4.Can my wife work and Daughter go to school without me present in the state(NSW/Others) ?
5.Also what is the validity of this 189/190 PR Visa.
6.Can we able to sponsor and bring our parents to Australia on a visitor visa ?
7.If i get a 190 state sponsored visa can we able to visit other Australian state such as Melbourne/Adelaide/Brisbane for short visits as visitors to that state ?

Kindly reply, Thank You.


----------



## Jeeten#80

I have answered you in another thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/657833-nsw-state-sponsorship_feb-2015-a.html#post7007058

Regards,
Jeetendra




189190toAus said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I am new to this forum and i have few following queries to the valuable members and moderators of this wonderful forum.
> 
> I have a positives skills assessment for 261112 Systems Analyst. I intend to apply for State Sponsorship to NSW(65 points) or 189 Visa(60 points) currently. My self, my wife and my daughter are the applicants and i am the primary applicant.
> 
> 1.If my application is successful what would be the criteria after all of our initial entry.
> Can my wife and daughter enter NSW or any state without me and live/work there ?
> 2.I have few commitments to fulfill in my current role and hence may have to stay back for say 2-3 yrs (just a forecast) but i dont want to miss out the chance of acquiring a visa now because later it will become quiet difficult for me to achieve an Australian visa since i would cross the age of 40 and have to score more points in English tests, change in rules etc.
> 3.I suppose once the PR visa is issued, my wife and daughter's candidature becomes independent and do not have any binding with my PR Visa. Is it correct ? Sometimes i could finish off my commitments and join them quickly also but i would like to take the feedback from your experience and knowledge here.
> 4.Can my wife work and Daughter go to school without me present in the state(NSW/Others) ?
> 5.Also what is the validity of this 189/190 PR Visa.
> 6.Can we able to sponsor and bring our parents to Australia on a visitor visa ?
> 7.If i get a 190 state sponsored visa can we able to visit other Australian state such as Melbourne/Adelaide/Brisbane for short visits as visitors to that state ?
> 
> Kindly reply, Thank You.


----------



## BretSavage

msgforsunil said:


> Where do I find the currency conversion charges, surcharge and any other charges for various Indian banks?


Contct your credit card issuing bank.


----------



## dsachdeva

*Payment*



msgforsunil said:


> Hi nicemathan,
> 
> 
> Good question.
> 
> I am trying to weigh the option of Visa payment by debit/credit card with travellers card.
> 
> I am applying for Visa for my family(2 adults, 2 kids) and it costs the below as per IMMI site
> 
> 1. Rs 3,97,200
> OR
> 2. AUD 7040
> 
> However, when I convert AUD to INR, its comes to INR 3,37,920(considering exchange rate as 48 rs for AUD)
> 
> So essentially I end up paying Rs 3,97,200, if I make the payment in INR or AUD7,040(INR 3,37,920).
> 
> Isn't paying by travellers card a cheaper option, since I save approximately 50K INR?
> 
> For the above scenario, I wanted to double check if we are really paying Rs 3,97,200 when paid by debit/credit car or is it lesser?
> 
> Lesser may approximately come to =7,040AUD+(7,040AUD*3%surcharge)=7,251AUD=361834.88(INR)
> 
> Please share your thoughts.
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar



Hi Sunil Kumar

I am having similar case with you, I bought ICICI Travel card and paid the same.
Dont use credit card, as you will end up in paying more, (FYI, I got the travel card loaded with 8000 AUD, @ 49.10 / AUD (market rate was going on at that time was 48.90 as per xe.com)

On Travel card also DIBP charge 1.08% surcharge, total amount charged on my card was 7116.032 AUD.

Rgds
Deepak


----------



## nicemathan

Those suggestions were just for reference there is nothing like hard and fast rules.

Having said that you can't upload birth certificate under work reference section. 

You are good mate, so far... 



usmansshaikh said:


> Thanks Nicemathan!....that clears my bank statement question, however, looking at your thread, I am now confused, I made a mistake on work offer letter and relieving letters
> 
> I uploaded the offer letters under work experience: employment contract
> 
> and releiving letters under work experience: letter/statement from employer tab...I have 5 letters for each, should I reupload them in work reference category,
> 
> and secondly I uploaded actual work references letter submitted for ACS in work reference section, however, I named the every letter reference.pdf, even though in the description section i named those separately is there any cause for concern in that?


----------



## nicemathan

Any given day, travel card will cost you less than credit card.

But there is a limit of $10K per person per year.

If you cannot get the travel card, go for CC option, call-up your bank customer care to check for further details.



msgforsunil said:


> Hi nicemathan,
> 
> 
> Good question.
> 
> I am trying to weigh the option of Visa payment by debit/credit card with travellers card.
> 
> I am applying for Visa for my family(2 adults, 2 kids) and it costs the below as per IMMI site
> 
> 1. Rs 3,97,200
> OR
> 2. AUD 7040
> 
> However, when I convert AUD to INR, its comes to INR 3,37,920(considering exchange rate as 48 rs for AUD)
> 
> So essentially I end up paying Rs 3,97,200, if I make the payment in INR or AUD7,040(INR 3,37,920).
> 
> Isn't paying by travellers card a cheaper option, since I save approximately 50K INR?
> 
> For the above scenario, I wanted to double check if we are really paying Rs 3,97,200 when paid by debit/credit car or is it lesser?
> 
> Lesser may approximately come to =7,040AUD+(7,040AUD*3%surcharge)=7,251AUD=361834.88(INR)
> 
> Please share your thoughts.
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys,

I need contact number for Adelaide team, and need some cheesy lines to convince my CO for a grant  It is nine hours from now, Monday just started in AUS.

Thanks


----------



## nicemathan

All the very best for your try.



Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need contact number for Adelaide team, and need some cheesy lines to convince my CO for a grant  It is nine hours from now, Monday just started in AUS.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rameshkd

Public holiday tomorrow, no grants untilTue 


Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need contact number for Adelaide team, and need some cheesy lines to convince my CO for a grant  It is nine hours from now, Monday just started in AUS.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Danav_Singh

rameshkd said:


> Public holiday tomorrow, no grants untilTue


No public holiday anywhere in Australia except Western Australia...its business as usual...


----------



## msgforsunil

Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need contact number for Adelaide team, and need some cheesy lines to convince my CO for a grant  It is nine hours from now, Monday just started in AUS.
> 
> Thanks


See, if you find it below.

Help and support
Support Centre » SkillSelect Support


----------



## usmansshaikh

nicemathan said:


> Those suggestions were just for reference there is nothing like hard and fast rules.
> 
> Having said that you can't upload birth certificate under work reference section.
> 
> You are good mate, so far...



Thanks I understand the birth certificate thing.....have uploaded all docs now, awaiting CO to be assigned, and filling form 1221 and form 80 in the meantime....


----------



## nicemathan

Good Good all the very best. 



usmansshaikh said:


> Thanks I understand the birth certificate thing.....have uploaded all docs now, awaiting CO to be assigned, and filling form 1221 and form 80 in the meantime....


----------



## 189190aus

Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need contact number for Adelaide team, and need some cheesy lines to convince my CO for a grant  It is nine hours from now, Monday just started in AUS.
> 
> Thanks




Hi
congrats mate and i wish that you get the grant soon this week

well mate can you please let me know what points did you claim for employment and what evidence did you give

please do let me know the quantity as in how many pay slips etc

and were these evidences provided by you in first instance or were you asked by CO?


----------



## tahanpaa

Danav_Singh said:


> No public holiday anywhere in Australia except Western Australia...its business as usual...


Then tomorrow will be the 1st day of 13th week of my application.


----------



## rameshkd

Danav_Singh said:


> No public holiday anywhere in Australia except Western Australia...its business as usual...


When you call the DIBP helpline, the IVR does announce 27th Apr as a holiday in lieu of ANZAC day which was on 25th. though I agree there is no holiday for any other office s, I work for an AUS multinational so well versed with Au holidays


----------



## Ajith

Forum members ,

I applied for 190 NSW Invitation today and waiting for state to nominate but I also applied for 189 in a different EOI. Al though the chances of getting an invite for 189 are bleak for my occupation I still kept the option open.

1)Can i still apply for 189 if I get an invite in the next round now that I applied for NSW as states take some time for the nomination process.

2) As i got the invite for 190 do I need to withdraw my 189 EOI?

Can members please share your thoughts on this.


----------



## tahanpaa

Is it holiday for processing today?


----------



## manU22

tahanpaa said:


> Is it holiday for processing today?


Sorry, but yes.

https://www.immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/Australia/public-holidays-in-australia.aspx


----------



## ibfij

Applicants till 06-Mar have been contacted and/or received grants. Take a peek at Visa Tracker



Singh2481 said:


> Hi,
> 
> To everyone who lodged visa in march 2105. Did anyone heard from CO/ or assigned CO.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nick89456

any hope for 189 for 221111 accountant general 60 point submited on 7.4.15?


----------



## subi

ibfij said:


> Applicants till 06-Mar have been contacted and/or received grants. Take a peek at Visa Tracker


My case was opened on 22nd April

Visa lodged 26 march
190


----------



## ibfij

Sorry buddy, i'm not keeping a watch at 190 as I've applied for 189. Best of luck for your grant



subi said:


> My case was opened on 22nd April
> 
> Visa lodged 26 march
> 190


----------



## subi

ibfij said:


> Sorry buddy, i'm not keeping a watch at 190 as I've applied for 189. Best of luck for your grant


Both of them are almost same dude.

That was only for the info


----------



## ibfij

they kinda are, I was just not sure of Mar dates for CO or grants 



subi said:


> Both of them are almost same dude.
> 
> That was only for the info


----------



## vikram3151981

Dear Senior Expats,
I have lodged an EOI for sub class 190 (for NSW) on 04 Feb 2015 with 60 points.

Please throw some light about the waiting/outcome time to receive an invite.

Waiting eagerly for valuable replies.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Your points are 55+5(SS)? 

Kindly go through following threads for more details:-

1)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/657833-nsw-state-sponsorship_feb-2015-a.html

2)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club.html

3)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/364417-subclass-190-time-lines.html

Regards,
Jeetendra



vikram3151981 said:


> Dear Senior Expats,
> I have lodged an EOI for sub class 190 (for NSW) on 04 Feb 2015 with 60 points.
> 
> Please throw some light about the waiting/outcome time to receive an invite.
> 
> Waiting eagerly for valuable replies.


----------



## vikram3151981

Thanks Jeetendra.......


----------



## jasdeep

*Passport Detaisl Update- Spouse name addition*

Hi Team,
I have got my PR last year-189 with the help of the Expat team members.
But, now i have got my Spouse name endorsed in m y passport and got a new passport issued.I am right now in INDIA.

So, my query is that how should i inform immigration department and how to get the new passport number on my Grant Letter??
What is the procedure please.

Thank you in advance..!!
Expecting the reply as i always received.


----------



## nicemathan

Welcome back.

You made your entry to Oz or have got a job there?

Check this link : How can I update my address or passport details?

Not sure whether this can be used post GRANT.



jasdeep said:


> Hi Team,
> I have got my PR last year-189 with the help of the Expat team members.
> But, now i have got my Spouse name endorsed in m y passport and got a new passport issued.I am right now in INDIA.
> 
> So, my query is that how should i inform immigration department and how to get the new passport number on my Grant Letter??
> What is the procedure please.
> 
> Thank you in advance..!!
> Expecting the reply as i always received.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Have you validated your VISA before the IED? If yes then shouldn't be any issue.
ELSE
The NEW passport MUST have your OLD passport number on it, so there shouldn't be any reason for concern.

Regards,
Jeetendra



jasdeep said:


> Hi Team,
> I have got my PR last year-189 with the help of the Expat team members.
> But, now i have got my Spouse name endorsed in m y passport and got a new passport issued.I am right now in INDIA.
> 
> So, my query is that how should i inform immigration department and how to get the new passport number on my Grant Letter??
> What is the procedure please.
> 
> Thank you in advance..!!
> Expecting the reply as i always received.


----------



## jasdeep

nicemathan said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> You made your entry to Oz or have got a job there?
> 
> Check this link : How can I update my address or passport details?
> 
> Not sure whether this can be used post GRANT.


Thank you..!!
Yes planning for June end.receiving job responses sitting here in INdia.

Ok so i have entered my new details in the Emmi account 929 form online.
So, do i need to send it to a VFS as well?
And how will i download my new grant letter after the endorsements??

Please reply..!!
Bigg Thanks..


----------



## aj_ferns

Thanks for the prompt reply BretSavage...Have done the needful and lodged the visa..



BretSavage said:


> You can include PAN, Aadhar & Voter ID card as a proof National Identity Documents, no issues at all, just make sure you upload copy of these while submitting your visa.


----------



## nicemathan

Well, I suppose, you could try out the options which you have stated below.

Do send me a PM with your contact info, will add you to my contact list.



jasdeep said:


> Thank you..!!
> Yes planning for June end.receiving job responses sitting here in INdia.
> 
> Ok so i have entered my new details in the Emmi account 929 form online.
> So, do i need to send it to a VFS as well?
> And how will i download my new grant letter after the endorsements??
> 
> Please reply..!!
> Bigg Thanks..


----------



## Allelockon1

Hi jasdeep,

I too waiting for GRANT. Can you tell me hot to receive job responses sitting here in India itself?, or Do i need to approach any consultant?, Any information from you will be helpful.

Thanks,


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys, 

I couldn't talk to the Adelaide team, guess it was off on Monday. I'll try tonight  Wish me luck. 

Cheers


----------



## Lord Raven

Thanks mate. 

I earned 15 points for my 8 years of experience. Submitted Reference Letters, Experience Letters, Salary Certificate, Contract Letters, Bank Statements, Tax Documents, Salary Slips Etc. 

I compiled all my salary slips in one pdf and submitted. People say that one from each quarter of year is enough. 

Well I got a little unlucky, I did not upload anything abs CO was allocated. He requested all the generic documents those were showing as requested in my account. I uploaded all these evidences without the CO's request. 

Even uploaded polio vaccination certificate, photographs and what not. I want a speedy grant. 

Wish me luck, hope this helps. 



189190aus said:


> Hi
> congrats mate and i wish that you get the grant soon this week
> 
> well mate can you please let me know what points did you claim for employment and what evidence did you give
> 
> please do let me know the quantity as in how many pay slips etc
> 
> and were these evidences provided by you in first instance or were you asked by CO?


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys, 

Just had the pleasure of talking to my case officer in Adelaide, he knew what I wanted and both laughed lol  Wish me luck! 

Cheers!


----------



## Lord Raven

I just recieved my GRANT :first:


----------



## rameshkd

Congratulations mate


----------



## manU22

Jeet is right, alternatively you can fill the form below and send it to IMMI. Once its done you can see it reflected in VEVO and a new grant letter issued (which can be downloaded from VEVO website.

http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/929.pdf

I had the same scenario and got it updated for my wife's passport.



Jeeten#80 said:


> Have you validated your VISA before the IED? If yes then shouldn't be any issue.
> ELSE
> The NEW passport MUST have your OLD passport number on it, so there shouldn't be any reason for concern.
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


----------



## subi

Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just had the pleasure of talking to my case officer in Adelaide, he knew what I wanted and both laughed lol  Wish me luck!
> 
> Cheers!


Even my case opened on 22nd April. 

They requested for Australia PCC which i submitted on the same day.

Did try to ring the case officer, but could not manage to do so.

Do you have ny number???


----------



## msgforsunil

*Questions on filling of Visa application*

Kindly clarify the below question related to filling of Visa application.

1. Expression of interest date: Should it be "Date submitted:"(16/04/2015) or "EOI Date of Submission"(Initially it was 16/04/2015 and again was resubmitted with changes on 17/04/2015)

2. Are my PTE results shared with DIAC or do I need to take some action explicitly? Please share more details on this.

3. My wife is currently house wife. She earlier had working experience. Should I mention her working experience as part of the application? If yes, what are the supporting documents that I need to provide? I have not claimed any points for her.

4. I had been in Canada for approximately 3 months. Should I mention it as part of the application?

Thank you


----------



## pc101

I received an email from CO on 14th April requesting for Form 80 and 1221 (189 visa lodged 26th Feb). I uploaded both documents on the same day and replied back to the email. Haven't heard since, its been almost 2 weeks. Tried calling the department last week, they said that it is in processing state. Is it normal to take this much time?


----------



## spikersandhu

*Congratulations Dear........ Enjoy the moment !!!!!!!!!!! :lock1::lock1::lock1:hone:hone::tea::bolt::rudolph::elf:*


Lord Raven said:


> I just recieved my GRANT :first:


----------



## rameshkd

pc101 said:


> I received an email from CO on 14th April requesting for Form 80 and 1221 (189 visa lodged 26th Feb). I uploaded both documents on the same day and replied back to the email. Haven't heard since, its been almost 2 weeks. Tried calling the department last week, they said that it is in processing state. Is it normal to take this much time?


Since it's already 2 weeks, you can try calling them and ask if they're looking for any further information. You might get an update. 
A lot of people have got a grant after calling up the CO.


----------



## sandeepr

Lord Raven said:


> I just recieved my GRANT :first:


Congrats dude. Enjoy your moment.!!!


----------



## ibfij

got the GRANT


----------



## batcoder0619

ibfij said:


> got the GRANT


Congrats!

Was it a direct grant?


----------



## Martin83

We lodged our 190 SA Visa on 4 March 2015 and IMMI requested our medicals on 9 April 2015 which we sent trough on the 16th. We still haven't recieved a decision and we hear rumors that the visas is put on hold until July. I's this true?

Regards


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone

I was about to upload my PTE score card and shocked to see country of citizenship is Iceland instead of INDIA. I do not know when that happen. 
Is there any other member who faced same kind of typo error in their score report. I called up customer care but could not get the proper response. 
Please share your experience if any
Thx


----------



## sandeepr

ibfij said:


> got the GRANT


Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## ibfij

Thank you so much. Yes, it's a direct grant 



batcoder0619 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Was it a direct grant?


----------



## ibfij

Thank you Sandeep, next week is yours for sure



sandeepr said:


> Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## dj_Baba

*Congrats*

Congrats mate! How did you manage to reach your CO? Which number did you call?
Would appreciate your response!

Cheers



Lord Raven said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just had the pleasure of talking to my case officer in Adelaide, he knew what I wanted and both laughed lol  Wish me luck!
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## tahanpaa

dj_Baba said:


> Congrats mate! How did you manage to reach your CO? Which number did you call?
> Would appreciate your response!
> 
> Cheers


What will our fate as we both have no way to call any co.


----------



## nicemathan

I answered your query in the other thread mate.



sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I was about to upload my PTE score card and shocked to see country of citizenship is Iceland instead of INDIA. I do not know when that happen.
> Is there any other member who faced same kind of typo error in their score report. I called up customer care but could not get the proper response.
> Please share your experience if any
> Thx


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations and Enjoy!!!




Lord Raven said:


> I just recieved my GRANT :first:


----------



## nicemathan

1) It will be the later date, 17th.
2) Yes, do upload the scorecard in immi account, even though automated mail went from Pearson to DIBP.
3) No need to show any work related paper for wife, but in-case you have her service letter upload it. Optional.
4) What makes you think to not mentioning, it buddy,  , mention all your travel details whenever asked for. Because they can track your movement based on passport number and if you dont mention then it might look odd. Even for a 1 or 2 day trip mention it, either official or personal. 

Hope this helps.



msgforsunil said:


> Kindly clarify the below question related to filling of Visa application.
> 
> 1. Expression of interest date: Should it be "Date submitted:"(16/04/2015) or "EOI Date of Submission"(Initially it was 16/04/2015 and again was resubmitted with changes on 17/04/2015)
> 
> 2. Are my PTE results shared with DIAC or do I need to take some action explicitly? Please share more details on this.
> 
> 3. My wife is currently house wife. She earlier had working experience. Should I mention her working experience as part of the application? If yes, what are the supporting documents that I need to provide? I have not claimed any points for her.
> 
> 4. I had been in Canada for approximately 3 months. Should I mention it as part of the application?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## usmansshaikh

ibfij said:


> got the GRANT



congrats!


----------



## ibfij

Thank you Usman and best of luck to you too



usmansshaikh said:


> congrats!


----------



## sandeepr

ibfij said:


> Thank you Sandeep, next week is yours for sure


Hope so buddy, I am in a situation which is so horrible and at the same time good too (as PCC is completed).

I am waiting for my South Africa PCC and I checked the status yesterday and its completed on April 10th. The problem is there is no one to pickup early and send it to me. I have to wait till they send to the local police station.

I want to upload this document before the co contacts me and get a direct grant.


----------



## ibfij

Can't you ask the authority to send you soft copy of it? when do you expect to get it through normal procedure?



sandeepr said:


> Hope so buddy, I am in a situation which is so horrible and at the same time good too (as PCC is completed).
> 
> I am waiting for my South Africa PCC and I checked the status yesterday and its completed on April 10th. The problem is there is no one to pickup early and send it to me. I have to wait till they send to the local police station.
> 
> I want to upload this document before the co contacts me and get a direct grant.


----------



## Allelockon1

It seems 190 VISA is put on hold till July 2015??


----------



## usmansshaikh

Guys, Is 6 month bank statement for my current job enough or should I attach one year bank statement?


----------



## ibfij

how many years of experience are you claiming?



usmansshaikh said:


> Guys, Is 6 month bank statement for my current job enough or should I attach one year bank statement?


----------



## usmansshaikh

ibfij said:


> how many years of experience are you claiming?


5 years but it is actually with different organizations and different bank accounts


----------



## ibfij

This should be fine then. Purpose of bank statement is to solidify the fact that you were actually working and amount was being transferred. You know, more than one way to verify your work-status claim. Do cover all 5 year experience with as much bank statement as you can acquire



usmansshaikh said:


> 5 years but it is actually with different organizations and different bank accounts


----------



## usmansshaikh

ibfij said:


> This should be fine then. Purpose of bank statement is to solidify the fact that you were actually working and amount was being transferred. You know, more than one way to verify your work-status claim. Do cover all 5 year experience with as much bank statement as you can acquire


okay, i have added work reference letters, work experience/releiving letters as well as offer letters should that be enough to give a 6 month bank statement for current job or should I increase the period to the date of joining of this job which is 1.5 years


----------



## ibfij

Simplify buddy, couldn't understand



usmansshaikh said:


> okay, i have added work reference letters, work experience/releiving letters as well as offer letters should that be enough to give a 6 month bank statement for current job or should I increase the period to the date of joining of this job which is 1.5 years


----------



## usmansshaikh

ibfij said:


> Simplify buddy, couldn't understand


I meant that I have a 6 month bank statement for me for current job in which I am working since the last 1.5 years.

for the rest of the jobs I have not added any bank statement only offer letters, work expereience, refernece letters...should that be okay


----------



## ibfij

I would try and get statements for last 5 years buddy. In my own case, I front loaded everything I could think of to verify my work experience. Salary slips (5 random slips from past three years), bank statement (10 yrs), tax certificates (10 years), experience letter and jd for the post I was claiming points for



usmansshaikh said:


> I meant that I have a 6 month bank statement for me for current job in which I am working since the last 1.5 years.
> 
> for the rest of the jobs I have not added any bank statement only offer letters, work expereience, refernece letters...should that be okay


----------



## nicemathan

Yes, I suppose, seeing the trend of 190



Allelockon1 said:


> It seems 190 VISA is put on hold till July 2015??


----------



## usmansshaikh

ibfij said:


> I would try and get statements for last 5 years buddy. In my own case, I front loaded everything I could think of to verify my work experience. Salary slips (5 random slips from past three years), bank statement (10 yrs), tax certificates (10 years), experience letter and jd for the post I was claiming points for


okay ill get statements for the last 5 years at least for all my salary accounts.


----------



## ibfij

All banks now provide e-statements, just ask them to email those to you but you'll have to visit them once though



usmansshaikh said:


> okay ill get statements for the last 5 years at least for all my salary accounts.


----------



## Pradip11

Dear Friends,

I am got EOI for 189 visa and has submitted the application.
Now I need to update the documents and I have 2 main concerns.

1. Spouse Application : I have included my spouse in my application. Now I need to submit her documents, she has done master's in finance back home in english medium university. SO do I need to submit her IELTS/ PTE / TOEFL score or just uploading her degree is ok, if uploading degree in ok, how do the immigration know her proficiency of english.

2. Police Report : I need to upload police report, and since I am from Nepal and because of recent massive earthquake, getting a new one might take a month or so, can I use old one which is more than a year old for now. I have already received AUS police report.


Your assistance will be highly appreciated.

Regards
Pradip


----------



## gvmichel

Pradip11 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am got EOI for 189 visa and has submitted the application.
> Now I need to update the documents and I have 2 main concerns.
> 
> 1. Spouse Application : I have included my spouse in my application. Now I need to submit her documents, she has done master's in finance back home in english medium university. SO do I need to submit her IELTS/ PTE / TOEFL score or just uploading her degree is ok, if uploading degree in ok, how do the immigration know her proficiency of english.
> 
> 2. Police Report : I need to upload police report, and since I am from Nepal and because of recent massive earthquake, getting a new one might take a month or so, can I use old one which is more than a year old for now. I have already received AUS police report.
> 
> 
> Your assistance will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> Pradip


I'm sorry for what happened in your country.

I might help you with question 2: the IED (initial entry date) is 1 year after PCC/MED. If your PCC is more than a year old than you would have to ask Dr. Brown his DeLorean to make the initial entry. I am pretty sure you will need a new one. However if you just lodged your application than you have about 5 weeks to upload all the docs until someone takes a look at them.

Good luck


----------



## sandeepr

ibfij said:


> Can't you ask the authority to send you soft copy of it? when do you expect to get it through normal procedure?


I called them today and there is no way to get a soft copy until my cousin gets it by hand. He applied on behalf of me in his local police station and they will have to go and collect it by hand which they are going to do next Tuesday. They informed to come next Wednesday to collect it. 

I hope to get it next wednesday and CO doesn't contact meanwhile. Tense week ahead bro.


----------



## msgforsunil

nicemathan said:


> 1) It will be the later date, 17th.
> 2) Yes, do upload the scorecard in immi account, even though automated mail went from Pearson to DIBP.
> 3) No need to show any work related paper for wife, but in-case you have her service letter upload it. Optional.
> 4) What makes you think to not mentioning, it buddy,  , mention all your travel details whenever asked for. Because they can track your movement based on passport number and if you dont mention then it might look odd. Even for a 1 or 2 day trip mention it, either official or personal.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Cool, thanks nicemathan. Appreciate your time and effort spent in providing detailed responses.

Cheers,
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Tanu26

With the grace of God we got our grant today.Its been long journey so many up and downs but finally today morning my called me up and told me u got the direct grant.
Best of luck for others, who are waiting they will get it soon.:first:lane:


:cheer2: 



:lalala:


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations |||

All The Best!!!

Regards,
Jeetendra



Tanu26 said:


> With the grace of God we got our grant today.Its been long journey so many up and downs but finally today morning my called me up and told me u got the direct grant.
> Best of luck for others, who are waiting they will get it soon.:first:lane:
> 
> 
> :cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lalala:


----------



## jimypk

Tanu26 said:


> With the grace of God we got our grant today.Its been long journey so many up and downs but finally today morning my called me up and told me u got the direct grant.
> Best of luck for others, who are waiting they will get it soon.:first:lane:
> 
> :cheer2:
> 
> :lalala:


Congrades

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## Tanu26

nicemathan said:


> CongratulationZZZZZZ, In-case there is a mobile group formed, please do invite me too


thanks nicemathan


----------



## Tanu26

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations |||
> 
> All The Best!!!
> 
> Regards,
> Jeetendra


thanks jeetendra u will get it soon.


----------



## ranjiths2014

Tanu - Congrats on the final grant


----------



## asaduddin.mohamed

Tanu26 said:


> With the grace of God we got our grant today.Its been long journey so many up and downs but finally today morning my called me up and told me u got the direct grant.
> Best of luck for others, who are waiting they will get it soon.:first:lane:
> 
> 
> :cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lalala:


Congratulations !!!!


----------



## ranjiths2014

*Exciting to be in 190 visa queue*

Hi All,

I have been watching various posts in this forum. Infact, i am an applicant too. I am glad to share the info that i have just crossed the half way mark in my final destination to get a PR.

Here's what has happened so far.
1. *Category 211311* -> Analyst programmer
2. *ACS Applied* -> 19 Oct 2014 
3. *ACS Result* -> 24 Oct 2014 (positive evaluation)
4. *IELTS* -> Listening- 7.0, Reading- 8.0, Speaking- 7.0, Writing- 7.5, 
Overall– 7.5

5. *EOI Submitted*: 19 Jan, 2015
6. *Invitation* : 15 Apr, 2015 | Evidence submitted : 26 Apr, 2015
7. *Visa Lodged* : ?
8. *PCC* : ? | Medicals : ?
9. CO Allocation : ?
10. Visa Grant : ?

Its been an exciting journey so far; 

All the best for others as well.

Cheers.


----------



## sandeepr

Tanu26 said:


> With the grace of God we got our grant today.Its been long journey so many up and downs but finally today morning my called me up and told me u got the direct grant.
> Best of luck for others, who are waiting they will get it soon.:first:lane:
> 
> 
> :cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lalala:


Congrats tanu, I am getting closer, I applied on 18th March and looking at your signature, you applied on March 14th, hopefully I get in coming days.


----------



## 189190aus

Lord Raven said:


> I just recieved my GRANT :first:



Congrats mate = )
now you wish us luck that we get that speedy grant


----------



## 189190aus

Lord Raven said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I earned 15 points for my 8 years of experience. Submitted Reference Letters, Experience Letters, Salary Certificate, Contract Letters, Bank Statements, Tax Documents, Salary Slips Etc.
> 
> I compiled all my salary slips in one pdf and submitted. People say that one from each quarter of year is enough.
> 
> Well I got a little unlucky, I did not upload anything abs CO was allocated. He requested all the generic documents those were showing as requested in my account. I uploaded all these evidences without the CO's request.
> 
> Even uploaded polio vaccination certificate, photographs and what not. I want a speedy grant.
> 
> Wish me luck, hope this helps.



Sorry could not understand your this para:

"
Well I got a little unlucky, I did not upload anything abs CO was allocated. He requested all the generic documents those were showing as requested in my account. I uploaded all these evidences without the CO's request. 
"
did you mean to say that you didnt upload any document at all in your immi account when CO was allocated so he CO requested generic documents as detailed out on 189 document check list? and then you uploaded many documents even the ones which werent asked


----------



## sandeepr

MunishKumar said:


> Don't see much ppl updating Visa tracker now a days.... Huge gap between 18 - 31 Mar Visa lodge entries....
> 
> Please update the same as it will help others to track the timelines..Thanks


Hi Munish,

Did you upload all the docs?


----------



## sandeepr

MunishKumar said:


> Yes uploaded all required documents... Rest CO call will b the final one


As you lodged it on April 1st, I think your turn will be between May 20 to May 25th for direct grant as the current granting time is 50-55 days and as per today's grants recent lodged date is 14 March.


----------



## batcoder0619

Hi,

I had a question regarding my application.
My ACS assessment includes skills assessment of Position X. However during assessment my position was just re-titled to Position Y by my employer but no changes were made to roles and responsibilities. 
In my visa application I had included my new position. Will this be picked up by CO or cause any issues? Please note I am not claiming any points for work experience.

Thanks.


----------



## Lord Raven

Hi Guys,

I was so high after getting the grant, I couldn't return to the forum 

First of all, I want to thank Allah Almighty for His countless blessings upon my family. I recently got married in January 15 and now I am AUSTRALIA bound. I want to thank my parents, my dad, who did all the attestation work in Pakistan and arranged every single document I required from out of my closet. I want to thank my mum, she thinks I am going away though. I want to thank my friends for their emotional support, I wish they could join me their in Australia.

Thank you all the expatforum family, ever since I have found this forum I knew I needed no agent. I joined in 2014 and got my grant in 2015. This is how good this forum is. I seriously don't know your actual names to mention out here but I remember a few alias, hope I correctly name them  Seva, Nicemathan, Shel, BretSavage, RealHuman, these guys were just almost always on their finger tips to help me out (pardon me if I forgot to mention someone). Thank you guys. I will keep in touch with the forum, but will be more active on the Life in Australia threads.

I wish you all the best who are waiting for their grants and arranging their documents and struggling with their agents.

God bless you all! hehe lane:


----------



## Lord Raven

I did not see their number here on this link  I suggest you guys post in the respective forum of your GSM team, there is a thread for every team and I got the number from there.

Search for Adelaide GSM Team 2, 3, 4 or Brisbane Team Etc



msgforsunil said:


> See, if you find it below.
> 
> Help and support
> Support Centre » SkillSelect Support


----------



## Lord Raven

Thanks mate, appreciate it 



rameshkd said:


> Congratulations mate


----------



## Lord Raven

What team is dealing with your case? Also, try to call at 9 AM and greet them a Good Morning in the beginning 

Good luck!



subi said:


> Even my case opened on 22nd April.
> 
> They requested for Australia PCC which i submitted on the same day.
> 
> Did try to ring the case officer, but could not manage to do so.
> 
> Do you have ny number???


----------



## Lord Raven

I called the GSM Adelaide Team 2, found their number in the GSM Team 2 thread.

On the call I asked for my CO, by telling his name but the gentleman said it does not matter who you talk to. He asked me if we could begin, and I was like, let's carry on then 

Number is: +61731367000

Goodluck!



dj_Baba said:


> Congrats mate! How did you manage to reach your CO? Which number did you call?
> Would appreciate your response!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Lord Raven

Thanks mate, appreciate it 



spikersandhu said:


> *Congratulations Dear........ Enjoy the moment !!!!!!!!!!! :lock1::lock1::lock1:hone:hone::tea::bolt::rudolph::elf:*


----------



## Lord Raven

Thanks dude, appreciate it 



sandeepr said:


> Congrats dude. Enjoy your moment.!!!


----------



## Lord Raven

Thanks mate, appreciate it :eyebrows:



Jeeten#80 said:


> Congratulations and Enjoy!!!


----------



## Lord Raven

Haha I am wishing everyone good luck already  

Thanks mate, appreciate it :eyebrows:



189190aus said:


> Congrats mate = )
> now you wish us luck that we get that speedy grant


----------



## Lord Raven

You got my point, my phone is so tricky when I type AND it types ABS LOL

EXACTLY, I uploaded each and everything that a CO could EVER think of 

We had a great laugh on this point on the phone either haha He was like, maybe I ask for more documents, and I was like, I already have uploaded everything you could think of. Something like that LOL :eyebrows:



189190aus said:


> Sorry could not understand your this para:
> 
> "
> Well I got a little unlucky, I did not upload anything abs CO was allocated. He requested all the generic documents those were showing as requested in my account. I uploaded all these evidences without the CO's request.
> "
> did you mean to say that you didnt upload any document at all in your immi account when CO was allocated so he CO requested generic documents as detailed out on 189 document check list? and then you uploaded many documents even the ones which werent asked


----------



## Lord Raven

Phew, so many posts in one night. I am outta here. 

Goodnight forum!

PS still have to respond to PMs :O


----------



## manU22

Hello,

It wont dont worry. And moreover you are not claiming any points for employment they wont go to that section during review.

-manu



batcoder0619 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a question regarding my application.
> My ACS assessment includes skills assessment of Position X. However during assessment my position was just re-titled to Position Y by my employer but no changes were made to roles and responsibilities.
> In my visa application I had included my new position. Will this be picked up by CO or cause any issues? Please note I am not claiming any points for work experience.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## bisaha

Hello there, I have a 8 months overstay in UK as a Student. Will it be negative for my application or would be ok? Please advise me>>>


----------



## nicemathan

You need to be truthful while providing details, thats it.

Decision is at their (Dept of Imm) discretion.

Any specific reason for your overstay?



bisaha said:


> Hello there, I have a 8 months overstay in UK as a Student. Will it be negative for my application or would be ok? Please advise me>>>


----------



## ibfij

:fingerscrossed: man!!



sandeepr said:


> I called them today and there is no way to get a soft copy until my cousin gets it by hand. He applied on behalf of me in his local police station and they will have to go and collect it by hand which they are going to do next Tuesday. They informed to come next Wednesday to collect it.
> 
> I hope to get it next wednesday and CO doesn't contact meanwhile. Tense week ahead bro.


----------



## batcoder0619

manU22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> It wont dont worry. And moreover you are not claiming any points for employment they wont go to that section during review.
> 
> -manu


Thanks. That's a relief to know.


----------



## usmansshaikh

ibfij said:


> All banks now provide e-statements, just ask them to email those to you but you'll have to visit them once though


okay, are bank e-statements good enough? as i thought we had to get signed bank statements from the bank...


----------



## ibfij

e-statements did the trick for me, they are good enough



usmansshaikh said:


> okay, are bank e-statements good enough? as i thought we had to get signed bank statements from the bank...


----------



## Jeeten#80

e-Statements should be fine!





usmansshaikh said:


> okay, are bank e-statements good enough? as i thought we had to get signed bank statements from the bank...


----------



## usmansshaikh

ibfij said:


> e-statements did the trick for me, they are good enough


okay thanks, my bank statements however do not specifically mention "salary for the month of xx" , it rather says something like SPK001233888Qxx, however there is a credit every month in this head. Do you think this should be okay or should I highlight it to make it more clear for CO?


----------



## ibfij

No need to highlight, they should see a periodic debited amount to the account ... just get the files from bank and upload em as they are




usmansshaikh said:


> okay thanks, my bank statements however do not specifically mention "salary for the month of xx" , it rather says something like SPK001233888Qxx, however there is a credit every month in this head. Do you think this should be okay or should I highlight it to make it more clear for CO?


----------



## karthik_rk

*{confused! Need resolution]*

Hi Folks,
Sorry to bother if I am posting this in the wrong thread. Needed an active thread where I can get help with the resolution.

My situation - Submitted an EOI claiming 60 points (IELTS 7 Band, 30 for age, 15 for education and 5 for work ex). Got an invite. Turned out to be a brutal waste of an invite as my work experience was cut short by ACS and I did not want to risk with the application fee and eventual visa rejection.

So i took PTE and got Superior band score. Now my claims equal 65 points. (20 for PTE, 15 for Education and 30 for age). 

My first invite expired last night, and now the old EOI with incorrect claims is back in update state. 

Confusion - Should I update the old EOI or withdraw it and create a new one?

Help Please, i do not want to mess up as this is last opportunity for me.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Just go ahead and update your OLD EOI which is in update state.

No need to create another EOI for this.




karthik_rk said:


> Hi Folks,
> Sorry to bother if I am posting this in the wrong thread. Needed an active thread where I can get help with the resolution.
> 
> My situation - Submitted an EOI claiming 60 points (IELTS 7 Band, 30 for age, 15 for education and 5 for work ex). Got an invite. Turned out to be a brutal waste of an invite as my work experience was cut short by ACS and I did not want to risk with the application fee and eventual visa rejection.
> 
> So i took PTE and got Superior band score. Now my claims equal 65 points. (20 for PTE, 15 for Education and 30 for age).
> 
> My first invite expired last night, and now the old EOI with incorrect claims is back in update state.
> 
> Confusion - Should I update the old EOI or withdraw it and create a new one?
> 
> Help Please, i do not want to mess up as this is last opportunity for me.


----------



## karthik_rk

Thank you so much for a quick reply. Although I am a bit confused in terms of withdraw EOI option, is it possible for someone in a similar situation like me would withdraw and apply for a fresh EOI?

BTW, I have update my EOI to claim 65 points and submitted it again. Hope this is fine.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes, one could go ahead & withdraw the current EOI and Create a NEW EOI.

BUT I would not do so. As this is not needed.

Regards,
Jeetendra




karthik_rk said:


> Thank you so much for a quick reply. Although I am a bit confused in terms of withdraw EOI option, is it possible for someone in a similar situation like me would withdraw and apply for a fresh EOI?
> 
> BTW, I have update my EOI to claim 65 points and submitted it again. Hope this is fine.


----------



## karthik_rk

Thanks again. Was worried sick regarding which path to take.


----------



## Zahra Nasreen

msgforsunil said:


> You may read here for the ACS process and templates.
> Moving to Australia | Moving to Australia. Basically shows how to get a PR (VISA, 189 and 190) to Australia, and guide to moving and living in Australia!
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html
> 
> 
> Jobs Descriptions: https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions-2015.pdf
> Assessment Guidelines -https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


I cannot find my field (Urban and Regional Planning) in Job description documents. Could you help me in this regard?


----------



## ishugarg

Please join below link for those who have submitted EOI after 20 March 2015 and waiting for invite of 8th May 2015

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitations-eagerly-awaited-may-8th-2015-a.html


----------



## Lord Raven

Thanks dear, much appreciated  

Yes, less than half an hour. I am lucky Alhumdulillah. 
What I did was, upload each and everything during the same day, then I waited for a day or two. It was mid of the week when CO got allocated, I called GSM Team during next working day in coming week exactly at 9 AM, luckily my call got through. 

Just make sure you upload everything and don't leave a room for CO to all for something AGAIN. Form 80, 1221 were asked by him after CO saw an empty application. However, my medical tests were uploaded, it wasn't completely empty. He only asked if I wanted a grant today, and I was like that would be great lol and we laughed. Just a quick tip. Be patient, after I knew I did not upload anything the chances of a grant were 50% as I assumed. I covered myself by uploading extra things. 

Extra documents:

-Polio Vaccination Certificate for all applicants 
-Photographs 
-Character Certificates from school and college 
-Membership certificates from any department, in my case I uploaded engineering councils and bla bla
-Bank Statements 
-Salary Slips 
-Salary Certificates 
-Contract Letters 

He only asked me for an attested copy of passport biodata page after his allocation, rest all I uploaded colored copies. So I uploaded an attested colored copy for both applicants which was ready at my disposal. 

On the phone, I practiced what I would talk. I kept all the information handy in case he asked for something. In the beginning he'll ask for your TRN or application ID, then he'll ask your name and DOB, then same for all applicants before you could talk about your application. After this period, start talking, that you have uploaded everything after CO assignment and you'd like to know about your application. He'll probably say, okay I'll analyze your application today and send email if anything is required. Tell him you've uploaded some helpful stuff, like I mentioned. 

This was my experience, yours could be different. Wish you all the best, only call when your application is ready. 

Cheers 






jango28 said:


> Congrats!!
> did you get your grant in abt half an hour after talking to your CO?
> 
> I am in a similar boat as yours - did not upload much docs and CO was allocated and asked for generic docs. Its been a week now I have uploaded ALL the docs and waiting for a response from them (GSM Adelaide team 2).
> 
> Just need some tips from you:
> What time did you call them?
> Did he ask anything from you apart from the docs?
> Any help is appreciated..


----------



## XINGSINGH

Lord Raven said:


> Thanks dear, much appreciated
> 
> Yes, less than half an hour. I am lucky Alhumdulillah.
> What I did was, upload each and everything during the same day, then I waited for a day or two. It was mid of the week when CO got allocated, I called GSM Team during next working day in coming week exactly at 9 AM, luckily my call got through.
> 
> Just make sure you upload everything and don't leave a room for CO to all for something AGAIN. Form 80, 1221 were asked by him after CO saw an empty application. However, my medical tests were uploaded, it wasn't completely empty. He only asked if I wanted a grant today, and I was like that would be great lol and we laughed. Just a quick tip. Be patient, after I knew I did not upload anything the chances of a grant were 50% as I assumed. I covered myself by uploading extra things.
> 
> Extra documents:
> 
> -Polio Vaccination Certificate for all applicants
> -Photographs
> -Character Certificates from school and college
> -Membership certificates from any department, in my case I uploaded engineering councils and bla bla
> -Bank Statements
> -Salary Slips
> -Salary Certificates
> -Contract Letters
> 
> He only asked me for an attested copy of passport biodata page after his allocation, rest all I uploaded colored copies. So I uploaded an attested colored copy for both applicants which was ready at my disposal.
> 
> On the phone, I practiced what I would talk. I kept all the information handy in case he asked for something. In the beginning he'll ask for your TRN or application ID, then he'll ask your name and DOB, then same for all applicants before you could talk about your application. After this period, start talking, that you have uploaded everything after CO assignment and you'd like to know about your application. He'll probably say, okay I'll analyze your application today and send email if anything is required. Tell him you've uploaded some helpful stuff, like I mentioned.
> 
> This was my experience, yours could be different. Wish you all the best, only call when your application is ready.
> 
> Cheers


Jango

Good luck buddy


----------



## ipsg007

Hi, 

I had lodged my VISA in Feb. The Case officer was assigned and I was asked to provide the PCC and Medicals on 30th march.

I had shared all the documents with CO by 15-April.

The 28 days finished on 27th-April. I am still waiting for my visa.

As I have read in the forum that usually the CO grants the visa after the completion of its 28 day timeline. I wasnt lucky in this case.

Anybody else with such a situation and feeling butterflies in their stomach ???


----------



## BretSavage

Lord Raven said:


> I just recieved my GRANT :first:


Congrtz Lord Raven & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

ipsg007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged my VISA in Feb. The Case officer was assigned and I was asked to provide the PCC and Medicals on 30th march.
> 
> I had shared all the documents with CO by 15-April.
> 
> The 28 days finished on 27th-April. I am still waiting for my visa.
> 
> As I have read in the forum that usually the CO grants the visa after the completion of its 28 day timeline. I wasnt lucky in this case.
> 
> Anybody else with such a situation and feeling butterflies in their stomach ???


Its better that you call them up and reconfirm that they have received all documents or they require anything else.

Just ring them up buddy....all the best.


----------



## nicemathan

You are applying via Agent or of your own?



ipsg007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had lodged my VISA in Feb. The Case officer was assigned and I was asked to provide the PCC and Medicals on 30th march.
> 
> I had shared all the documents with CO by 15-April.
> 
> The 28 days finished on 27th-April. I am still waiting for my visa.
> 
> As I have read in the forum that usually the CO grants the visa after the completion of its 28 day timeline. I wasnt lucky in this case.
> 
> Anybody else with such a situation and feeling butterflies in their stomach ???


----------



## smileanddream2015

Hi All,

Got a grant today !!! Had front loaded all the documents including medicals and PCC -India and USA and also, Form 80.

One advise for those who need USA FBI clearance, if you have valid SSN for the applicants you could go through the third party agent instead of FBI directly. The certificate is not different and can guarantee that and is received in a day or two.

All the best for everyone.


----------



## HOPE21

Hi All,

I'm in the process of applying for 189 Visa but I have few questions, it would be quite helpful in any senior can help in answering the same;

In EOI I didn't claimed any points for work exp as I was already having 60 points from other things like age, PTE, qualification so in EOI I mentioned my work ex as not relevant. Now my question is while filling 189 visa form it says has the applicant employed in the nominated occupation in the last 10 years or not? 

If would say yes then would I have to mark the experience as relevant while providing experience details in 189 visa form ??

please guide...


----------



## nicemathan

Best would be to have a quick word on this with a doctor of your choice.



Singh2481 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today I took a general medical test to see if every thing is allright. My reports showed higher level of SGPT and SGOT (both of these are liver tests). The reports showed no trace of TB, HIV, Hep B and Hep C.
> I am worried about whether SGPT/SGOT gonna pose any threat to our application OR these are not that significant to affect it, provided that there are no major problems?
> 
> Anybody who knows about these tests or have any idea about them?? plz let me know as I have been allocated with CO two days back and have to submit the medicals in 28 days..
> 
> Kind Regards


----------



## nicemathan

Say YES, make an entry of those employment but mark those experience as [not related / non relevant ]



HOPE21 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm in the process of applying for 189 Visa but I have few questions, it would be quite helpful in any senior can help in answering the same;
> 
> In EOI I didn't claimed any points for work exp as I was already having 60 points from other things like age, PTE, qualification so in EOI I mentioned my work ex as not relevant. Now my question is while filling 189 visa form it says has the applicant employed in the nominated occupation in the last 10 years or not?
> 
> If would say yes then would I have to mark the experience as relevant while providing experience details in 189 visa form ??
> 
> please guide...


----------



## Lord Raven

Thanks a lot dear, you were great  All the best to you too..!!!! 



BretSavage said:


> Congrtz Lord Raven & all the best...


----------



## sandeepr

Lord Raven said:


> Thanks a lot dear, you were great  All the best to you too..!!!!


Dude update your signature.


----------



## sandeepr

nicemathan said:


> Say YES, make an entry of those employment but mark those experience as [not related / non relevant ]


Dude, 

got a small request, as you and lord raven and others got the grant and you both are available most of the time for giving suggestions and offering help, I have one req.

As you got the grant via email, Is the grant information mentioned in the email body directly or we need to check the attachment to see if they have granted us or not? Kinda silly question but the reason I am asking is all through the process the outcomes were in attachments and your heart skips a beat till you see the positive news. That's the reason I am asking if I have to go through same moment one last time.


----------



## Lord Raven

Haha I always wanted to do that  Thanks for the reminder!!!

PS See if it's okay 



sandeepr said:


> Dude update your signature.


----------



## sandeepr

Lord Raven said:


> Haha I always wanted to do that  Thanks for the reminder!!!
> 
> PS See if it's okay


Dude,

Can you answer the previous question I posted to you and Nicemathan regarding the grant intimation.


----------



## Lord Raven

Your heart will skip a lot of beats  The email is auto - generated by the system. Information is attached within the email. Wren I saw the email, I read the whole email and found nothing. Then I moved to the attachments. Downloaded them, saved them, then read them couple of times 

I'm not always online, but after the grant I'm 



sandeepr said:


> Dude,
> 
> got a small request, as you and lord raven and others got the grant and you both are available most of the time for giving suggestions and offering help, I have one req.
> 
> As you got the grant via email, Is the grant information mentioned in the email body directly or we need to check the attachment to see if they have granted us or not? Kinda silly question but the reason I am asking is all through the process the outcomes were in attachments and your heart skips a beat till you see the positive news. That's the reason I am asking if I have to go through same moment one last time.


----------



## nicemathan

You will get a mail with subject something like *<File_Number(I suppose)>_<Another set of numbers>_<Full_Name>_IMMI Grant Notification*

*Happy !!!!*, 

Your mail account's refresh and search buttons are going cry   



sandeepr said:


> Dude,
> 
> got a small request, as you and lord raven and others got the grant and you both are available most of the time for giving suggestions and offering help, I have one req.
> 
> As you got the grant via email, Is the grant information mentioned in the email body directly or we need to check the attachment to see if they have granted us or not? Kinda silly question but the reason I am asking is all through the process the outcomes were in attachments and your heart skips a beat till you see the positive news. That's the reason I am asking if I have to go through same moment one last time.


----------



## sandeepr

Lord Raven said:


> Your heart will skip a lot of beats  The email is auto - generated by the system. Information is attached within the email. Wren I saw the email, I read the whole email and found nothing. Then I moved to the attachments. Downloaded them, saved them, then read them couple of times
> 
> I'm not always online, but after the grant I'm


Thanks for the info bro, now when I get that email, I will go straight to the attachment and open it and see my future. Hoping for the best. Few more anxious days.


----------



## sandeepr

nicemathan said:


> You will get a mail with subject something like *<File_Number(I suppose)>_<Another set of numbers>_<Full_Name>_IMMI Grant Notification*
> 
> *Happy !!!!*,
> 
> Your mail account's refresh and search buttons are going cry


You made it much simpler than Lord Raven information. If the info is directly presented in the subject of the email that's much easier but when they mention grant notification, it can be either granted or refused?right?


----------



## gsingh33

Hi, Filled EOI today for both 189 and 190 visa. 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190. code was 263111.
Waiting for some positive outcome now .


----------



## Jeeten#80

All The Best!!!



gsingh33 said:


> Hi, Filled EOI today for both 189 and 190 visa. 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190. code was 263111.
> Waiting for some positive outcome now .


----------



## msgforsunil

*Changing details during Visa processing*

As I understand for Visa processing is a 3 step process
1. Enter all details
2. Make the visa payment
3. Upload the supporting proofs.

Is there a possibility in correcting step#1 during step#3?

If no, then what is the other alternative?

Thank you


----------



## siddharthkr1

*Subclass 189 for ANZCCO 261311 : Electronics and Communication Engineering graduate*

Hello Expats,

I am based out of New Delhi, India and had completed my graduation (Bachelors in Technology, Electronics and Communication Engineering) in 2009 . I have total of 5.5 years of work experience in Accenture(4.5 yrs) and Deloitte (1 year). I got my ACS done on 9th January 2015 for ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer) and it mentioned below text.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the
ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Technology from Guru Gobind Singh Indraprastha University, New Delhi
completed May 2009 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a
major in computing.

The following employment after December 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 12/09 - 05/14 (4yrs 5mths)
Position: Software Engineering Senior Analyst
Employer: Accenture Services Private Limited
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/14 - 09/14 (0yrs 4mths)
Position: Consultant - Technology
Employer: Deloitte
Country: INDIA

Based on the above report, I had submitted my Expression of Interest on 9th March 2015 and received an invite to apply for Visa on 10th April 2015. 

Now, as per ACS report, my employment after December 2011 is considered relevant to 261311. Therefore I have only listed the employment after Dec 2011 as related to nominated occupation. Attached a screenshot for your reference.

However, I heard from a few friends that for Electronics and Communication Engineering graduates, employment after 4 years is only considered relevant for ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer). I need to confirm this before I pay the fee (AUD 3520) as that is non-refundable.

Need urgent help on this one !!


----------



## msgforsunil

*“VCE Exam Simulator 1.3.2” software required.*

Kindly let me know, if you either have “VCE Exam Simulator 1.3.2” software or a link to download the same.

Thank you


----------



## jango28

XINGSINGH said:


> Jango
> 
> Good luck buddy


Thanks a bunch sir! Need that


----------



## ssp32

Hi smileandre...

I thought only American citizens and permanent residents can apply for pcc through FBI channelers. I hold a SSN since I lived there for about 2.6 years. So can I use channeler to apply for the pcc? Please clarify which channeler did you use and what are the required documents in order to obtain it through them.


----------



## BretSavage

smileanddream2015 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got a grant today !!! Had front loaded all the documents including medicals and PCC -India and USA and also, Form 80.
> 
> One advise for those who need USA FBI clearance, if you have valid SSN for the applicants you could go through the third party agent instead of FBI directly. The certificate is not different and can guarantee that and is received in a day or two.
> 
> All the best for everyone.


COngrtz smileandream & all the best....


----------



## gbhanu2001

Got grant today. Visa lodge march 14th


----------



## BretSavage

gbhanu2001 said:


> Got grant today. Visa lodge march 14th


Congrtz gbhanu2001 & all the best...


----------



## rameshkd

gbhanu2001 said:


> Got grant today. Visa lodge march 14th


Congratulations buddy. Best wishes for the next steps.


----------



## Cubiscus

gbhanu2001 said:


> Got grant today. Visa lodge march 14th


Congrats!


----------



## tahanpaa

There is neither grant nor rejection for 190. Its really long wait


----------



## gbhanu2001

Thank you all. This forum has been of immense help.


----------



## nicemathan

CongratulationZZZZZZZZZZZ Enjoy   



gbhanu2001 said:


> Got grant today. Visa lodge march 14th


----------



## Cubiscus

Grant! Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone on here for their great help through the process. This is a fantastic resource.

Also I can't overstate how useful the tracker is, you can track virtually to the day when to expect contact.

Will be returning to Oz in September!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!

||| All The Best |||





gbhanu2001 said:


> Got grant today. Visa lodge march 14th


----------



## nicemathan

*Taking OFF, going out of station now.... Returning Back on Monday.

Cyaaaaa Folks.  

Have a great weekend.    *


----------



## nicemathan

Awesome buddy, have a great time ahead.

If possible do send me your contact info in PM, lets stay in touch.



Cubiscus said:


> Grant! Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone on here for their great help through the process. This is a fantastic resource.
> 
> Also I can't overstate how useful the tracker is, you can track virtually to the day when to expect contact.
> 
> Will be returning to Oz in September!


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations |||

All The Best!!!



Cubiscus said:


> Grant! Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone on here for their great help through the process. This is a fantastic resource.
> 
> Also I can't overstate how useful the tracker is, you can track virtually to the day when to expect contact.
> 
> Will be returning to Oz in September!


----------



## vinodkrish_r

Congrats to all who got the grant. For all those who have lodged visa, I wish things are positive to all of you. 

Got the invite on 24th April and lodged visa on 24th April. Uploaded everything including certificates, done medicals for myself and my dependants. 

I have marked by dependants as non migrant for this application, however, I do see an option for them to do the PCC. Is that required?


----------



## sandeepr

gbhanu2001 said:


> Got grant today. Visa lodge march 14th


Congrats Bhanu. Enjoy the moment!!!


----------



## sandeepr

Cubiscus said:


> Grant! Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone on here for their great help through the process. This is a fantastic resource.
> 
> Also I can't overstate how useful the tracker is, you can track virtually to the day when to expect contact.
> 
> Will be returning to Oz in September!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Cubiscus

nicemathan said:


> Awesome buddy, have a great time ahead.
> 
> If possible do send me your contact info in PM, lets stay in touch.


Will do, any help I can't give anyone else I'll try!


----------



## dee9999

gbhanu2001 said:


> Got grant today. Visa lodge march 14th


Congrats


----------



## Pradip11

Dear Helpful Friends

I have 3 querries which need your expert guidance immediately.

1. I have got my HAP ID, now my problem is me and my spouse can not go together to do medical as we are usually off on weekends and the nature of our job is such we cant leave it at the same time. So, is there a possibility that we can go for it separately, we can go on a same day as well.

2. My wife's passport is being renewed and it will take time to get it. So is there any possibility we can go with alternative ID or copy of Passport to do Medical.

3. Since my wife is a co applicant and she has done her masters back home, so what document she need to submit to prove her English language proficiency.

Thank you guys for your support.

Regards
Pradip


----------



## Jeeten#80

1)
Its not a mandate to do medicals at the same time for a Family.
You can do it one day and your spouse can do it the next day.


2)
Passport is the only option for Medicals at least in India. Take your wife's current passport for medicals and then the renewed passport would have the OLD passport details in it. Also you would get time to submit your wife's renewed passport copy as the CO would be assigned in around 50 days(as per current trend). Then you can appraise your CO regarding this if there is any further delay in passport issuance. 


3)
For Functional English Proof, attached is a sample document which has to be taken form the University/College.






Pradip11 said:


> Dear Helpful Friends
> 
> I have 3 querries which need your expert guidance immediately.
> 
> 1. I have got my HAP ID, now my problem is me and my spouse can not go together to do medical as we are usually off on weekends and the nature of our job is such we cant leave it at the same time. So, is there a possibility that we can go for it separately, we can go on a same day as well.
> 
> 2. My wife's passport is being renewed and it will take time to get it. So is there any possibility we can go with alternative ID or copy of Passport to do Medical.
> 
> 3. Since my wife is a co applicant and she has done her masters back home, so what document she need to submit to prove her English language proficiency.
> 
> Thank you guys for your support.
> 
> Regards
> Pradip


----------



## explorer101

Hello Everyone,

I have a question regarding the health checkup which is required during lodgement of online visa application.
My agent lodged my visa application and generated the referral letter which contains the hap id, needed for the health checkup. I got my health checkup done about 15 days back and there at the hospital they told me that my medical report will be uploaded online for my hap id within a week.
Today, I wanted to check if my reports are available online and so I searched for "how to check medical report for hap id" and I stumbled upon this url - https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient. To login, it just asks for family name, hap id and date of birth. I logged in but it doesn't show my report. It shows information about me but there is no report. There is only a button which says click here to generate your referral letter. I am worried now.

Am I looking at the right place? Should I call up the hospital to check on this? Please advise.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Recheck with the hospital once again, to see what they have done. At times there is a delay at their end.

THEN

You may drop a mail to: [email protected]
With details: TRN, DOB, NAME, Passport#

And ask if your medicals are received and finalized?

They generally take a week to reply.

All The Best!!!

Keep us posted regarding the progress.






prashantdamle said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a question regarding the health checkup which is required during lodgement of online visa application.
> My agent lodged my visa application and generated the referral letter which contains the hap id, needed for the health checkup. I got my health checkup done about 15 days back and there at the hospital they told me that my medical report will be uploaded online for my hap id within a week.
> Today, I wanted to check if my reports are available online and so I searched for "how to check medical report for hap id" and I stumbled upon this url - https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient. To login, it just asks for family name, hap id and date of birth. I logged in but it doesn't show my report. It shows information about me but there is no report. There is only a button which says click here to generate your referral letter. I am worried now.
> 
> Am I looking at the right place? Should I call up the hospital to check on this? Please advise.


----------



## BretSavage

Cubiscus said:


> Grant! Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone on here for their great help through the process. This is a fantastic resource.
> 
> Also I can't overstate how useful the tracker is, you can track virtually to the day when to expect contact.
> 
> Will be returning to Oz in September!


Congrtz Cubiscus & all the best...


----------



## ipsg007

nicemathan said:


> You are applying via Agent or of your own?


Hi,

I have applied through an Agent


----------



## it_guy

Hello All,

I am back with another question 

Just wanted to check if after uploading all the documents, do I need to click on the "Submit Applications" button in the Immi Account? Or just wait after documents are uploaded and eventually a CO will see the documents ?

Would really appreciate a quick response


----------



## piyushsuri

*Need some confirmation*

Hello friends..

I am from New Delhi. Me and my wife had submitted the EOI in February 2015 and received the Invitation on 26th March, we have deposited the Fee yesterday and now in process of uploading our documents.

We need some clarity on few things. It would be great if any of you can share your thoughts on the below points.

1. Do we need to upload the attested copies (Noterized) of the originals? If yes, is it necessary to have the colored copies attested or Black & White copies are doable as long as they are clearly visible.

2. We both don't have the Birth certificate with us. What are the equivalent docs we can upload instead of that?

3. We both had got our new passports made sometime back but the IELTS exams were given on our earlier Passports so our current passport number and passport number on our IELTS scorecards are different. Will that be any issue? Or do we need to declare anything anywhere to clear this thing?

Waiting for a quick reply so that i can upload the docs asap.

Piyush


----------



## Jeeten#80

1)
Where it says "Scanned Colour Copies" IT means that Scanned copies of Original documents (which are in Colour) only AND NOT scanned copy after notarization.
For ORIGINAL's which are in BLACK and WHITE - Then get these documents Certified and then Colour Scan them so that the Notary's colour stamp is scanned in colour.

2)
People have submitted PASSPORT Copy or School Leaving Certificate instead of Birth Certificate.

3)
There shouldn't be any issue, you NEW passport would have your OLD passport number....Also OLD passport Number has to be updated in FORM 80.


Also READ THIS Thread END to END..it would clarify your current and furture concerns....

A)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/729746-australian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-4.html#post6980362

B)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dependent-189-visa-my-view-6.html#post6972450






piyushsuri said:


> Hello friends..
> 
> I am from New Delhi. Me and my wife had submitted the EOI in February 2015 and received the Invitation on 26th March, we have deposited the Fee yesterday and now in process of uploading our documents.
> 
> We need some clarity on few things. It would be great if any of you can share your thoughts on the below points.
> 
> 1. Do we need to upload the attested copies (Noterized) of the originals? If yes, is it necessary to have the colored copies attested or Black & White copies are doable as long as they are clearly visible.
> 
> 2. We both don't have the Birth certificate with us. What are the equivalent docs we can upload instead of that?
> 
> 3. We both had got our new passports made sometime back but the IELTS exams were given on our earlier Passports so our current passport number and passport number on our IELTS scorecards are different. Will that be any issue? Or do we need to declare anything anywhere to clear this thing?
> 
> Waiting for a quick reply so that i can upload the docs asap.
> 
> Piyush


----------



## TanuPatel

Was your hospital an e-medical centre? You should be getting a button "Print Information Sheet" post logging on the said url which will show the status of your medical tests.
Also, on your immi account, it should read a message saying that the health examinations are finalised.



prashantdamle said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a question regarding the health checkup which is required during lodgement of online visa application.
> My agent lodged my visa application and generated the referral letter which contains the hap id, needed for the health checkup. I got my health checkup done about 15 days back and there at the hospital they told me that my medical report will be uploaded online for my hap id within a week.
> Today, I wanted to check if my reports are available online and so I searched for "how to check medical report for hap id" and I stumbled upon this url - https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient. To login, it just asks for family name, hap id and date of birth. I logged in but it doesn't show my report. It shows information about me but there is no report. There is only a button which says click here to generate your referral letter. I am worried now.
> 
> Am I looking at the right place? Should I call up the hospital to check on this? Please advise.


----------



## Cubiscus

TanuPatel said:


> Was your hospital an e-medical centre? You should be getting a button "Print Information Sheet" post logging on the said url which will show the status of your medical tests.
> Also, on your immi account, it should read a message saying that the health examinations are finalised.


Yeah if you click on that, scroll down to the bottom of the first page of the PDF it should show you the current status.


----------



## TanuPatel

Congratulations Cubiscus!!!!! 


Cubiscus said:


> Grant! Just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone on here for their great help through the process. This is a fantastic resource.
> 
> Also I can't overstate how useful the tracker is, you can track virtually to the day when to expect contact.
> 
> Will be returning to Oz in September!


----------



## LassieJr

Does anyone know how long on average it'll take from the time we submitted EOI until we're contacted to get the state nomination and make payment of $330 to NSW? I know everyone's case is different but it has been more than a month for me (submitted EOI in late March) but I haven't received any news from them.

My 485 visa is expiring in end of June so I'm very worried that I'm running out of time. Is there any bridging visa that I can apply suppose I haven't got state nomination until my visa expired? Any information will be very appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Analyst23

*Visa Granted!!*

Dear friends,

It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!

A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.

Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.

I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


----------



## msgforsunil

*Visa Filing Help*

Currently I don't have access to the Visa filing page. Is there any page or pdf that briefs on the visa filing details? If yes, then please share the details.

Thank you


----------



## Solidmac

Hi friends,

I applied on 13 February, co asked for payslips and appointment letter on 8th April, uploaded the docs on 9th. Till date no contact, bit confused. Talked to my agent, he says wait it will come. I asked him to contact CO, and he denied that contacting will leave a bad impression and CO might think that there might be something wrong in docs that's why they are in hurry. 

Anyone have any idea on how long it will take. Please have a look at my signature to understand the case... 

This wait is killing me


----------



## gvmichel

Solidmac said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I applied on 13 February, co asked for payslips and appointment letter on 8th April, uploaded the docs on 9th. Till date no contact, bit confused. Talked to my agent, he says wait it will come. I asked him to contact CO, and he denied that contacting will leave a bad impression and CO might think that there might be something wrong in docs that's why they are in hurry.
> 
> Anyone have any idea on how long it will take. Please have a look at my signature to understand the case...
> 
> This wait is killing me


Lazy agent :boink:

Some forum members got their grants minutes after contacting their COs.


----------



## BossLadyMo

I got the delay mail. Lodged 190 on the 29th March. Sigh!!!!!!!


----------



## subi

BossLadyMo said:


> I got the delay mail. Lodged 190 on the 29th March. Sigh!!!!!!!


I lodged on 27th March, Case opened on 22nd April . They ask me for PCC Australia which i send it on the same day.

Still waiting for the Reply


----------



## vinodkrish_r

Looks like the cases looked at are currently at the end of march. Is there anyone before that?


----------



## TanuPatel

Congratulations!! Analyst23..Enjoy ! 


Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.
> 
> I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


----------



## BretSavage

Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.
> 
> I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


Congrtz Analyst23 & all the best...


----------



## jimypk

Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.
> 
> I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


Congrades

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## naxia

Hello! Just got contacted by CO today. We


----------



## naxia

Hello! Just got contacted by CO today and we were requested for an AFP National Police Check. A bit confused since we already uploaded a National Police Certificate (valid as at 18-Dec-2014 and 10-Jun-2014) that we applied for at the Australian Post here in Perth, WA. The clearances that we have are sent from the Western Australian Police though. Are both documents different? We still did the online application just to be sure. Does anyone know how long the processing time for the NPC takes?


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations |||

All The Best!!!



Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.
> 
> I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


----------



## Jeeten#80

Read this until you get access to Visa filing page....

1)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/729746-australian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-4.html#post6980362

2)
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/729746-australian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-6.html#post6972450






msgforsunil said:


> Currently I don't have access to the Visa filing page. Is there any page or pdf that briefs on the visa filing details? If yes, then please share the details.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## rameshkd

naxia said:


> Hello! Just got contacted by CO today and we were requested for an AFP National Police Check. A bit confused since we already uploaded a National Police Certificate (valid as at 18-Dec-2014 and 10-Jun-2014) that we applied for at the Australian Post here in Perth, WA. The clearances that we have are sent from the Western Australian Police though. Are both documents different? We still did the online application just to be sure. Does anyone know how long the processing time for the NPC takes?


NPC is very quick, you'll get the email confirmation in 2-3 days but it may be 10-15 days before you get the actual letter since they send it by ordinary post


----------



## Worldcup2015

hello,

Just one quick question, Can we edit passport's birth place after submitting evisa for dependent?

Thanks in advance,
WC


----------



## Sarim.ali143

hi guys!
if you can please help me out with this, it would be great. 
MY Australian federal police clearance is expiring on 21st of may. if i lodge a visa before that can i still use it ? as it says, its valid for 12 months. i guess it should be ok if i use it. however, by the time a CO is assigned it would be expired :/


----------



## Worldcup2015

*evisa application passport details changes*

hello,

I see a link to change passport details in immiaccount (top right side links). when I click that it asks me to select the dependents name and submit the form but I don't know what will happen next

Just one quick question, Can we edit passport's birth place after submitting evisa for dependent?


Thanks in advance,
WC


----------



## gvmichel

Visa Granted!!!

Thanks for all the valuable information our forum members share!

lane:


----------



## dee9999

gvmichel said:


> Visa Granted!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information our forum members share!
> 
> lane:


Congrats gvmichel and good luck!


----------



## venkasanka

gvmichel said:


> Visa Granted!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information our forum members share!
> 
> lane:



Congratulations and wish you all the very best for your future.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!

All The Best!!!




gvmichel said:


> Visa Granted!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information our forum members share!
> 
> lane:


----------



## sandeepr

Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.
> 
> I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


Congrats!!! Enjoy your moment!!!


----------



## sandeepr

gvmichel said:


> Visa Granted!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information our forum members share!
> 
> lane:


Congrats Michel!!!


----------



## TanuPatel

Wow..Congrats gvmichel ! 


gvmichel said:


> Visa Granted!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information our forum members share!
> 
> lane:


----------



## chikkubinil

I got invitation for 189 visa.but I dont have birth certificate to submit.is it compulsory? please reply


----------



## BretSavage

chikkubinil said:


> I got invitation for 189 visa.but I dont have birth certificate to submit.is it compulsory? please reply


Its not compulsory at all, you can use different form of identification as your proof of birth date.(Aadhar or PAN)


----------



## BretSavage

gvmichel said:


> Visa Granted!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information our forum members share!
> 
> lane:


Congrtz gvmichel & all the best..


----------



## chikkubinil

BretSavage said:


> Its not compulsory at all, you can use different form of identification as your proof of birth date.(Aadhar or PAN)


can i use my secondary leaving certificate instead of birth certificate?


----------



## BretSavage

chikkubinil said:


> can i use my secondary leaving certificate instead of birth certificate?


Yes you can.....don't worry too much about it, just prepare your documents and upload it.


----------



## chikkubinil

BretSavage said:


> Yes you can.....don't worry too much about it, just prepare your documents and upload it.[/QUOT
> 
> Thank u. i rang indian high commission yesterday about birth certificate and they said they can issue one birth certificate on the basis of passport.is that birth certificate is ok?


----------



## Jeeten#80

You may use..Passport / 10th STD mark-sheet with DOB indicated in it...as Proof of Date of Birth...





chikkubinil said:


> can i use my secondary leaving certificate instead of birth certificate?


----------



## zaara khan

im also in friends, lodged 189 on 26 april-2015, I think they granted or processed the applications of 189 until april 1 so far, because a friend lodged visa on april 1 got the grant on 24 april, in 3 weeks. Just wandering is there is any link where we can check the allocations date for 189 visa.


----------



## Jeeten#80

GRANT in 3 weeks ...that's awesome....if possible share your friends profile.....

All The Best!!!



zaara khan said:


> im also in friends, lodged 189 on 26 april-2015, I think they granted or processed the applications of 189 until april 1 so far, because a friend lodged visa on april 1 got the grant on 24 april, in 3 weeks. Just wandering is there is any link where we can check the allocations date for 189 visa.


----------



## zaara khan

we studied together and applied eoi together as well, but she got 8 each in ielts and claimed 65 points. Whereas, me got more than 8 in 3 bands and 7.5 in reading, so stayed on 60 points.thats why got invite on 24-april round very late and she got on march 27 th round, so she applied for accountant general 189 ang got grant on 24-4-15. Lucky girl.


----------



## BretSavage

zaara khan said:


> we studied together and applied eoi together as well, but she got 8 each in ielts and claimed 65 points. Whereas, me got more than 8 in 3 bands and 7.5 in reading, so stayed on 60 points.thats why got invite on 24-april round very late and she got on march 27 th round, so she applied for accountant general 189 ang got grant on 24-4-15. Lucky girl.


Is she an onshore applicant?


----------



## gvmichel

Thanks for all the best wishes guys!


----------



## Worldcup2015

hello,

Just one quick question, Can we edit passport's birth place in visa application after submitting evisa for dependent?



Thanks in advance,
WC


----------



## batcoder0619

Worldcup2015 said:


> hello,
> 
> Just one quick question, Can we edit passport's birth place in visa application after submitting evisa for dependent?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> WC


I think you can. There is a link on ImmiAccount after submission called Change passport details which may address your concern. However I am not 100% sure.


----------



## MMS123

Hi 
Everyone its nice to be back in this forum, i was blocked from the Administrative for using slang language.

But i am back with the almost same Username


----------



## A_Rakesh

Hi guys.

I got invited for making my application for 190 NSW 

While Making The Application Now. Would we need to submit any documentation for my dependents as in my wife and kid

Thanks


----------



## LassieJr

A_Rakesh said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I got invited for making my application for 190 NSW
> 
> While Making The Application Now. Would we need to submit any documentation for my dependents as in my wife and kid
> 
> Thanks


Hi A_Rakesh, may I please know how long did it take for trade NSW to contact you after you submitted EOI? It's been a little over a month for me but I haven't been contacted for the state nomination at all and I'm getting slightly worried as 485 is expiring in less than 2 months. Thanks


----------



## tahanpaa

Is it normal 3 months have passed but no CO contact. Any idea? Anyone facing the same situation?


----------



## vinodkrish_r

tahanpaa said:


> Is it normal 3 months have passed but no CO contact. Any idea? Anyone facing the same situation?


You should probably try contacting them and see if that can make it progress. I see that this year its almost 40 to 60 days before a CO is assigned from other threads.


----------



## monty83

Hi I need to ask. My sister has applied for NSW state nomination month back but no money has been deducted from her credit card, is it normal procedure do thy deduct money at later stage as I thought fees gets deducted as soon as we apply


----------



## dopo12

Dear all
urgent question:
Iam applying for visa 489 and my wife is the first applicant an i the secand one and there is no one else in the applaction so i need to complete form 47A or not.


----------



## rameshkd

Last week was really good with large number of grants. Hope this week is equally promising. Good luck to all.


----------



## manU22

Use form 929 for this.



Worldcup2015 said:


> hello,
> 
> Just one quick question, Can we edit passport's birth place in visa application after submitting evisa for dependent?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> WC


----------



## msgforsunil

Jeeten#80 said:


> Read this until you get access to Visa filing page....
> 
> 1)
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/729746-australian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-4.html#post6980362
> 
> 2)
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/729746-australian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-6.html#post6972450


This is an excellent link!


----------



## harsh.patel

By the grace of god and passionate hard work I have received a direct grant today. I have been an inactive member of this forum since lodgement of my visa and it has been a great help from all the members of the group. I thank all of you for helping me indirectly in my achievement.

Visa Type : 189 - Mechanical Engineer ; Visa Lodge : 19th March 2015


----------



## venkasanka

Visa granted this morning and it's a direct grant!!!!


----------



## rameshkd

venkasanka said:


> Visa granted this morning and it's a direct grant!!!!


Congratulations venkasanka & Harsh, awesome start to the week


----------



## nitink

Hi All,

My query is in regards to submitting EOI under 190

I am done with my ACS (2014) Business Analyst 261111 / PTE Academics and in process of EOI - 190 State sponsorship. ( 55+5) = 60 points

Can I submit multiple EOIs for different states ( NSW as well as Victoria or any other ) 
or should I select the 'Any' state option in EOI and submit a single EOI.

What would be the implications of doing so?

Looking forward for feedback from experienced forum members !

Thanks in advance.

Best regards
Nitin


----------



## BretSavage

harsh.patel said:


> By the grace of god and passionate hard work I have received a direct grant today. I have been an inactive member of this forum since lodgement of my visa and it has been a great help from all the members of the group. I thank all of you for helping me indirectly in my achievement.
> 
> Visa Type : 189 - Mechanical Engineer ; Visa Lodge : 19th March 2015


Congrtz Harsh.patel & all the best...


----------



## BretSavage

venkasanka said:


> Visa granted this morning and it's a direct grant!!!!


Congrtz venkasanka & all the best.


----------



## tahanpaa

No co, no grant today also for me. 14th week have started.


----------



## varundev

rameshkd said:


> Last week was really good with large number of grants. Hope this week is equally promising. Good luck to all.




This week is also good as our two fellas got grant. Countdown begins

Congratulation and Best wishes to those who have great day today


----------



## harsh.patel

varundev said:


> This week is also good as our two fellas got grant. Countdown begins
> 
> Congratulation and Best wishes to those who have great day today


Thank you very for your good wishes !!


----------



## harsh.patel

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations venkasanka & Harsh, awesome start to the week


Thanks a lot. I wish you a best luck to have a grant by the end of this week !!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!

All The Best!!!



harsh.patel said:


> By the grace of god and passionate hard work I have received a direct grant today. I have been an inactive member of this forum since lodgement of my visa and it has been a great help from all the members of the group. I thank all of you for helping me indirectly in my achievement.
> 
> Visa Type : 189 - Mechanical Engineer ; Visa Lodge : 19th March 2015


----------



## sandeepr

Congrats Harsh and Venka.

All the best guys.!!!


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations!!!

All The Best!!!



venkasanka said:


> Visa granted this morning and it's a direct grant!!!!


----------



## sandeepr

CO contacted me to submit South Africa PCC and form 80 for me and wife.

Eagerly waiting for SA PCC, hoping to get it day after tomorrow.


----------



## nitink

Hi Sandeep..

I have a query on South Africa PCC.. was there for around 2 years 2006 / 07.

Would be great if you suggest how you arranged for the South Africa PCC.. I may need same in future for self and wife.

Best regards,
Nitin



sandeepr said:


> CO contacted me to submit South Africa PCC and form 80 for me and wife.
> 
> Eagerly waiting for SA PCC, hoping to get it day after tomorrow.


----------



## varundev

harsh.patel said:


> Thank you very for your good wishes !!



harsh can you give me your cell number i can call you. Want to know more about process


----------



## dee9999

venkasanka said:


> Visa granted this morning and it's a direct grant!!!!


Congrats Harsh and Venkasanka...   great start of week!
Keep sharing your experiences !


----------



## piyushsuri

Hello frnds..

I need some quick help from you all. I have lodged my VISA last week and in process of collecting my documents, in the mean time can you please share your views on Health checkup?
I understand that i need to create a HAP ID and use it for booking appointment.. My queries are :

Where do i create HAP ID?
How many days in advance i need to book the appointment?
Which tests we need take up? Is there any list from Immigration dept?
In Delhi, which are the acceptable Hospitals we may reach out to? Any list available?
How much would it cost me?

Please share above requested info as well as any other important detail i should be aware of.. Looking for a quick response from all of you..


----------



## naveenoronha

Hi guys, i just got my SS for NSW today, I willl be lodging the main application for 190 tomorrow. This thread is really huge  hence was not able to go through every post. My question - is this thread for those who have applied for 190 and 189 and are in the process?


----------



## piyushsuri

*Docs Required*

Hello expats..

I have lodged my VISA last week and now i am in process of uploading my docs for CO review. For that i need some more help from you all. As far as i can see the documents to be uploaded on Immi account are listed below :

For Main applicant (My Wife)

Birth proof : We don't have the Birth certificate so will upload 10th Certificate as proof
Character : PCC (its in progress)
Health : Need to book the slot (requested detail on this in separate thread)
Qualification overseas : All 10th, 12, B.Tech Mark sheets and Certificates
Work Ex : Referral letters from organizations
Language Ability : IELTS scorecard
Skill Assessment : ACS Report
Travel Doc : Passport

For Myself (Dependent)

Birth proof : We don't have the Birth certificate so will upload 10th Certificate as proof
Character : PCC (its in progress)
Health : Need to book the slot (requested detail on this in separate thread)
Language Ability : IELTS scorecard
Relationship with Main App : Marriage Certificate
Travel Doc : Passport

Can you all please confirm on few things based on above list :

1. Can you mention that which document mentioned above needs to be uploaded in Color (without Notarization) / Color (with Notarization) / BW (without Notarization) / BW (with Notarization) or any other type

2. Beside above list do we need to upload any other doc for any of us. If yes, in which format (point 1) those are required..

Appreciate a quick response from all of you..


----------



## TanuPatel

Hi Piyush,

See the replies inline.

Where do i create HAP ID? - If you have already lodged your visa - then go to the immiaccount website and login - go to Organizing Health care link - you will get the referral letter with HAP ID on it.

How many days in advance i need to book the appointment? - depends on the medical centre you choose.Call and confirm with them.

Which tests we need take up? Is there any list from Immigration dept? - you will find it in other threads - just search for medical tests. Broadly , there are blood test, physical test and Chest X-rays done.

In Delhi, which are the acceptable Hospitals we may reach out to? Any list available?
How much would it cost me? - Check the official website Electronic Health Processing for panel physicians lists for Dehi and http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1976-feedback-medical-test-centres-india.html

For costs, check with the medical centre. eMedical enabled clinics are better as they upload the reports automatically to DIBP.



piyushsuri said:


> Hello frnds..
> 
> I need some quick help from you all. I have lodged my VISA last week and in process of collecting my documents, in the mean time can you please share your views on Health checkup?
> I understand that i need to create a HAP ID and use it for booking appointment.. My queries are :
> 
> Where do i create HAP ID?
> How many days in advance i need to book the appointment?
> Which tests we need take up? Is there any list from Immigration dept?
> In Delhi, which are the acceptable Hospitals we may reach out to? Any list available?
> How much would it cost me?
> 
> Please share above requested info as well as any other important detail i should be aware of.. Looking for a quick response from all of you..


----------



## sameer7106

piyushsuri said:


> Hello expats..
> 
> 
> 1. Can you mention that which document mentioned above needs to be uploaded in Color (without Notarization) / Color (with Notarization) / BW (without Notarization) / BW (with Notarization) or any other type
> 
> 2. Beside above list do we need to upload any other doc for any of us. If yes, in which format (point 1) those are required..
> 
> Appreciate a quick response from all of you..


Hi Piyush,

1) 1. Can you mention that which document mentioned above needs to be uploaded in Color (without Notarization) / Color (with Notarization) / BW (without Notarization) / BW (with Notarization) or any other type *I am not sure but i guess notarised docs are required.*

2) Beside above list do we need to upload any other doc for any of us. If yes, in which format (point 1) those are required..*YES you do require Form 80, Character statuary declaration, Form 1193*

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sasa2014

tahanpaa said:


> No co, no grant today also for me. 14th week have started.


i have lodged application for visa 190 on 18 Feb ...no news for me too ...

=(


----------



## yeshiwo

Hi mates,

I'm new to this place. I have submitted an EOI on 30 March 2015 and am expecting an invite to come through on 8 May. I am applying under the occupation 2713 (solicitor) as I just got my Victorian qualification this Feb.

I have two questions for my fellow applicants:

1. Overseas education

I am claiming points on my overseas education - one bachelor's degree from China and another three-year Juris Doctor degree from the America. According to my conversation with the Department of Immigration hotline I would need my international degrees recognised in Australia. I understand that usually this gets done together with a skill assessment by the assessing authority - in my case the Council of Legal Education in Victoria ("COLE"). However in my instance the only thing I had from COLE were a directions letter detailing the additional academic subjects and practical training programs I would need to undertake to qualify as a lawyer in Australia (which I have all completed). Nowhere in that letter mentions my overseas education assessment, although according to the Victorian qualification rules for overseas lawyers one must have a degree in law that's comparable to a Bachelor or Juris Doctor obtained in Australia, in addition to the additional academic requirements to be given by COLE. The Department of Immigration couldn't suggest any other assessing authority for my education qualifications, and COLE said they would not produce any other assessment (according to their website the Department of Immigration notified them that for migration purposes the order of admission to the legal qualification issued by the Supreme Court of Victoria would override the requirement for skill assessment, so with that now I don't need any skill assessment). Kinda stuck here. Could anyone shed any light please? 

2. Medicals

Initially I wanted to go down the ENS 186 road so had my HAPID issued and medical xaminations completed three months ago. Sponsor nomination was approved but I stopped short of going further. Now that I'm taking up the alternative 189 option, I was hoping that my medicals done for the 186 visa purposes could be re-used for this purpose. Has anyone got any experience recycling medical examinations done for another visa category (examination items are the same).

Many thanks!


----------



## jay singh

I have query that how many days co take for visa grant after telephonic interview. Every thing else has been finalised. I filled the form 815 on 5 march. After that I had an interview on 1st April.


----------



## dee9999

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Piyush,
> 
> 1) 1. Can you mention that which document mentioned above needs to be uploaded in Color (without Notarization) / Color (with Notarization) / BW (without Notarization) / BW (with Notarization) or any other type *I am not sure but i guess notarised docs are required.*
> 
> 2) Beside above list do we need to upload any other doc for any of us. If yes, in which format (point 1) those are required..*YES you do require Form 80, Character statuary declaration, Form 1193*
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


HI Sameer , 

Is form 1193 really required? 

Thanks
Dee


----------



## mandy2137

jay singh said:


> I have query that how many days co take for visa grant after telephonic interview. Every thing else has been finalised. I filled the form 815 on 5 march. After that I had an interview on 1st April.


Jay,

Interview? with whom? what they asked?

BR


----------



## tahanpaa

sasa2014 said:


> i have lodged application for visa 190 on 18 Feb ...no news for me too ...
> 
> =(


Update your signature


----------



## gsena33

tahanpaa said:


> Update your signature


Hi tahsnpaa,

Please make a phone call & inform them .
I will do it next week. 
I am searching the telephone no: as I was not contacted by CO yet


----------



## sandeepr

yeshiwo said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I'm new to this place. I have submitted an EOI on 30 March 2015 and am expecting an invite to come through on 8 May. I am applying under the occupation 2713 (solicitor) as I just got my Victorian qualification this Feb.
> 
> I have two questions for my fellow applicants:
> 
> 1. Overseas education
> 
> I am claiming points on my overseas education - one bachelor's degree from China and another three-year Juris Doctor degree from the America. According to my conversation with the Department of Immigration hotline I would need my international degrees recognised in Australia. I understand that usually this gets done together with a skill assessment by the assessing authority - in my case the Council of Legal Education in Victoria ("COLE"). However in my instance the only thing I had from COLE were a directions letter detailing the additional academic subjects and practical training programs I would need to undertake to qualify as a lawyer in Australia (which I have all completed). Nowhere in that letter mentions my overseas education assessment, although according to the Victorian qualification rules for overseas lawyers one must have a degree in law that's comparable to a Bachelor or Juris Doctor obtained in Australia, in addition to the additional academic requirements to be given by COLE. The Department of Immigration couldn't suggest any other assessing authority for my education qualifications, and COLE said they would not produce any other assessment (according to their website the Department of Immigration notified them that for migration purposes the order of admission to the legal qualification issued by the Supreme Court of Victoria would override the requirement for skill assessment, so with that now I don't need any skill assessment). Kinda stuck here. Could anyone shed any light please?
> 
> 2. Medicals
> 
> Initially I wanted to go down the ENS 186 road so had my HAPID issued and medical xaminations completed three months ago. Sponsor nomination was approved but I stopped short of going further. Now that I'm taking up the alternative 189 option, I was hoping that my medicals done for the 186 visa purposes could be re-used for this purpose. Has anyone got any experience recycling medical examinations done for another visa category (examination items are the same).
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi,

I would suggest you to check with vetassess point only assessment. Normally that is one way to get the education qualifications assessed. Try to contact them and check with them if they can assess your overseas qualifications.

Coming to your medicals, if you have completed and they are within the last year you can use them but I would suggest to search in this forum or contact dibp if you can reuse them.


----------



## varundev

jay singh said:


> I have query that how many days co take for visa grant after telephonic interview. Every thing else has been finalised. I filled the form 815 on 5 march. After that I had an interview on 1st April.


Hello Jay,

you got telephonic interview so can you tell me what was in the interview ? what kind of questions did they ask ? how are they in communication ? Please tell me as soon as possible

thanks mate for your co operation


----------



## yeshiwo

sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would suggest you to check with vetassess point only assessment. Normally that is one way to get the education qualifications assessed. Try to contact them and check with them if they can assess your overseas qualifications.
> 
> Coming to your medicals, if you have completed and they are within the last year you can use them but I would suggest to search in this forum or contact dibp if you can reuse them.


Many thanks sandeepr. That looks like a dead end though - according to their website I don't belong to who can apply for their point test advice because none of the below applies to me:

- you have a pending Skills Assessment application with us and now also require Points Test Advice
- you have received a Skills Assessment from a different assessing authority and have been referred to us by your skills assessing authority and/or DIBP for Points Test Advice
- you have already received a positive skills assessment from VETASSESS for your nominated occupation and now wish to apply for Points Test Advice for your additional qualifications and employment.


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone

I am in a fix. Surname in my son's passport is blank. But when I filled application I mentioned surname and given name separately. Please suggest shall I apply new passport with surname or old one will suffice?


----------



## nicemathan

No, not needed.



it_guy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am back with another question
> 
> Just wanted to check if after uploading all the documents, do I need to click on the "Submit Applications" button in the Immi Account? Or just wait after documents are uploaded and eventually a CO will see the documents ?
> 
> Would really appreciate a quick response


----------



## nicemathan

CongratulationZZZZZZZZZ Belated Wishes.   

Do PM your contact details, to stay in touch.



Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.
> 
> I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


----------



## nicemathan

CongratZZZZZZZZZ Enjoy, my belated wishes to you  

If possible do share me your contact details, to stay in touch. 



gvmichel said:


> Visa Granted!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the valuable information our forum members share!
> 
> lane:


----------



## nicemathan

If your DoB is before 1989 and you are an Indian, then school marksheet would be fine.



chikkubinil said:


> I got invitation for 189 visa.but I dont have birth certificate to submit.is it compulsory? please reply


----------



## nicemathan

Seems like onshore Sydney. Thats why it might be quick.



BretSavage said:


> Is she an onshore applicant?


----------



## naveenoronha

Wow congrats, what was your dibp score like? Did you apply through 189 or 190?



Analyst23 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> It is with immense pleasure, that I announce that I have finally received the elusive and precious VISA Grant!!
> 
> A big Thank you to each and every contributing member of this wonderful forum.
> 
> Your queries, answers and information have really helped me and others in this journey towards achieving the PR. My good luck to everyone who are in the process of chasing their dreams.
> 
> I hope to help and benefit in the next phase of this journey, because the journey has just begun.........


----------



## nicemathan

Thanks Jeetan & Sunil    



msgforsunil said:


> This is an excellent link!
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Jeeten#80 View Post
> Read this until you get access to Visa filing page....
> 
> 1)
> Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view
> 
> 2)
> Australian Skilled Independent 189 VISA in my view


----------



## nicemathan

All the very best Harsha...... Enjoy Enjoy.



harsh.patel said:


> By the grace of god and passionate hard work I have received a direct grant today. I have been an inactive member of this forum since lodgement of my visa and it has been a great help from all the members of the group. I thank all of you for helping me indirectly in my achievement.
> 
> Visa Type : 189 - Mechanical Engineer ; Visa Lodge : 19th March 2015


----------



## nicemathan

Awesome Venki.... if possible update your signature too. 



venkasanka said:


> Visa granted this morning and it's a direct grant!!!!


----------



## nicemathan

Buddy, I guess they might have put your application under ESC (External Security Check) might be thats why the delay. 



tahanpaa said:


> No co, no grant today also for me. 14th week have started.


----------



## tahanpaa

nicemathan said:


> Buddy, I guess they might have put your application under ESC (External Security Check) might be thats why the delay.


OMG! If it happened it will be horrible as at least one year have to be wait for my grant.
Oh nooo


----------



## vinodkrish_r

tahanpaa said:


> OMG! If it happened it will be horrible as at least one year have to be wait for my grant.
> Oh nooo


I see that your signature has that you have got a verification call. Did they ask you anything unusual? IF not don't really worry. A Grant may be coming your way


----------



## usmansshaikh

venkasanka said:


> Visa granted this morning and it's a direct grant!!!!


Congratulations venkasanka!!! Happy for you...


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Buddy,

Please go through page #6 & 7 in this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-6.html



piyushsuri said:


> Hello frnds..
> 
> I need some quick help from you all. I have lodged my VISA last week and in process of collecting my documents, in the mean time can you please share your views on Health checkup?
> I understand that i need to create a HAP ID and use it for booking appointment.. My queries are :
> 
> Where do i create HAP ID?
> How many days in advance i need to book the appointment?
> Which tests we need take up? Is there any list from Immigration dept?
> In Delhi, which are the acceptable Hospitals we may reach out to? Any list available?
> How much would it cost me?
> 
> Please share above requested info as well as any other important detail i should be aware of.. Looking for a quick response from all of you..


----------



## nicemathan

Please go through page#2 in the thread given below:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html



piyushsuri said:


> Hello expats..
> 
> I have lodged my VISA last week and now i am in process of uploading my docs for CO review. For that i need some more help from you all. As far as i can see the documents to be uploaded on Immi account are listed below :
> 
> For Main applicant (My Wife)
> 
> Birth proof : We don't have the Birth certificate so will upload 10th Certificate as proof
> Character : PCC (its in progress)
> Health : Need to book the slot (requested detail on this in separate thread)
> Qualification overseas : All 10th, 12, B.Tech Mark sheets and Certificates
> Work Ex : Referral letters from organizations
> Language Ability : IELTS scorecard
> Skill Assessment : ACS Report
> Travel Doc : Passport
> 
> For Myself (Dependent)
> 
> Birth proof : We don't have the Birth certificate so will upload 10th Certificate as proof
> Character : PCC (its in progress)
> Health : Need to book the slot (requested detail on this in separate thread)
> Language Ability : IELTS scorecard
> Relationship with Main App : Marriage Certificate
> Travel Doc : Passport
> 
> Can you all please confirm on few things based on above list :
> 
> 1. Can you mention that which document mentioned above needs to be uploaded in Color (without Notarization) / Color (with Notarization) / BW (without Notarization) / BW (with Notarization) or any other type
> 
> 2. Beside above list do we need to upload any other doc for any of us. If yes, in which format (point 1) those are required..
> 
> Appreciate a quick response from all of you..


----------



## Raghuveer CH

Hi Experts,

Please share your predictions or opinions about my status. (I am new to this forum* (Spending most of my time reading all the threads)

Below are the details:

Visa Subclass 190 ICT software engineer 261313
*PTE A*: L/R/W/S : 74/68/70/90
*States Applied*: NSW and Victoria (Created 2 EOI applications )
*EOI Date*: 27/APR/2014
*Points*: 55+5 SS
*Current Situation*: Waiting for invitation from States

What are my chances of getting invitation from states before JULY 2015??

Thanks..
All the best and Wish me luck


----------



## jimypk

venkasanka said:


> Visa granted this morning and it's a direct grant!!!!


Congrads

189 263111 (Computer Network and System Engineer), IELTS: 6 each 23/Jan/2015, ACS applied 29/Jan/2015, ACS Positive Outcome: 05/Feb/15, EOI Submitted(60 points): 05/Feb/15, Invited:27/Feb/15, Visa Lodgment:05/Mar/15, PCC: 05/Mar/15, Medicals: 10/Mar/15, CO Allocation: Direct Grant, Grant: 24-apr-2015


----------



## msgforsunil

sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am in a fix. Surname in my son's passport is blank. But when I filled application I mentioned surname and given name separately. Please suggest shall I apply new passport with surname or old one will suffice?



Please read below for more information.
Indian name format rules 
Family and given names

Before changing the name, think about the implications on the cascading effect of changing other related documents.


----------



## msgforsunil

msgforsunil said:


> As I understand for Visa processing is a 3 step process
> 1. Enter all details
> 2. Make the visa payment
> 3. Upload the supporting proofs.
> 
> Is there a possibility in correcting step#1 during step#3?
> 
> If no, then what is the other alternative?
> 
> Thank you


Kindly answer to my above query.

Thank you.


----------



## tahanpaa

vinodkrish_r said:


> I see that your signature has that you have got a verification call. Did they ask you anything unusual? IF not don't really worry. A Grant may be coming your way


Nothing unusual I believe. He talked with my HR then asked for me and also want to know about my salary and task, previous employment and job description. That',s all


----------



## Allelockon1

In case of external security check, how many months do we need to wait? I made VISA payment on March 01.3 2015. Any help would be highly appreciated. I lodged 190 VISA with NSW SS


----------



## tahanpaa

Allelockon1 said:


> In case of external security check, how many months do we need to wait? I made VISA payment on March 01.3 2015


It is almost one year from forum experience.


----------



## Allelockon1

OMG!! So, do we need to wait till April 04. 2016?


----------



## Allelockon1

That would be horrible


----------



## Allelockon1

Can someone undergone the same process help us in understanding the timelines?


----------



## Jeeten#80

EOI for NSW SS Nomination invitation is fine........based on the EOI information NSW may shortlist you to apply for NSW SS Nomination. 

BUT ..... VIC SS Nomination Application has to be filed online by you and give reference of your EOI there with other documents.
_Refer to this link:-_

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/visas-and-immigrating/state-nomination#.VUeijPmqqko


FOR more details look for Victoria and NSW SS threads.





Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please share your predictions or opinions about my status. (I am new to this forum* (Spending most of my time reading all the threads)
> 
> Below are the details:
> 
> Visa Subclass 190 ICT software engineer 261313
> *PTE A*: L/R/W/S : 74/68/70/90
> *States Applied*: NSW and Victoria (Created 2 EOI applications )
> *EOI Date*: 27/APR/2014
> *Points*: 55+5 SS
> *Current Situation*: Waiting for invitation from States
> 
> What are my chances of getting invitation from states before JULY 2015??
> 
> Thanks..
> All the best and Wish me luck


----------



## tahanpaa

Allelockon1 said:


> OMG!! So, do we need to wait till April 04. 2016?


Its not impossible if our file sent under external security check. Nowadays i think I am getting prepared for this mentally.


----------



## nicemathan

Checkout the option of using the Form1221



msgforsunil said:


> Kindly answer to my above query.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Allelockon1

Actually, I am from india and ASIO website clearly says not all the candidates are put for external security check. But, What is form 1221?


----------



## manU22

Allelockon1 said:


> Actually, I am from india and ASIO website clearly says not all the candidates are put for external security check. But, What is form 1221?


Form 1221 is a subset of form 80. Its not required until asked by CP. But if someone has time then it can be filled and uploaded or kept.


----------



## msgforsunil

*Visa Form filling?*

For the below question, should I be mentioning my in-laws details, who may travel in future?

Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

Thanks


----------



## rameshkd

manU22 said:


> Form 1221 is a subset of form 80. Its not required until asked by CP. But if someone has time then it can be filled and uploaded or kept.


I suggest you upload 1221 as well, takes only about 10-15 minutes to fill if you've already filled up Form 80. I had front loaded Form 80 and expecting a direct grant but the CO asked for 1221 and now my file is back in the queue.


----------



## msgforsunil

rameshkd said:


> I suggest you upload 1221 as well, takes only about 10-15 minutes to fill if you've already filled up Form 80. I had front loaded Form 80 and expecting a direct grant but the CO asked for 1221 and now my file is back in the queue.


Can you please clarify as why would they ask for Form 80 which is subset of Visa application form; similarly Form 1221 which is subset of Visa application form and Form 80?


----------



## rameshkd

msgforsunil said:


> Can you please clarify as why would they ask for Form 80 which is subset of Visa application form; similarly Form 1221 which is subset of Visa application form and Form 80?


I am no DIBP or a CO, I cannot explain. Suggestion was based on personal experience.


----------



## batcoder0619

msgforsunil said:


> Can you please clarify as why would they ask for Form 80 which is subset of Visa application form; similarly Form 1221 which is subset of Visa application form and Form 80?


I believe it's on CO's discretion to ask for Form 80. Some have got grants without submitting Form 80. So I have decided to wait till CO asks for it. I wouldn't want to waste my time filling the entire form if it was never required in the first place.


----------



## jango28

Lord Raven said:


> Thanks dear, much appreciated
> 
> Yes, less than half an hour. I am lucky Alhumdulillah.
> What I did was, upload each and everything during the same day, then I waited for a day or two. It was mid of the week when CO got allocated, I called GSM Team during next working day in coming week exactly at 9 AM, luckily my call got through.
> 
> Just make sure you upload everything and don't leave a room for CO to all for something AGAIN. Form 80, 1221 were asked by him after CO saw an empty application. However, my medical tests were uploaded, it wasn't completely empty. He only asked if I wanted a grant today, and I was like that would be great lol and we laughed. Just a quick tip. Be patient, after I knew I did not upload anything the chances of a grant were 50% as I assumed. I covered myself by uploading extra things.
> 
> Extra documents:
> 
> -Polio Vaccination Certificate for all applicants
> -Photographs
> -Character Certificates from school and college
> -Membership certificates from any department, in my case I uploaded engineering councils and bla bla
> -Bank Statements
> -Salary Slips
> -Salary Certificates
> -Contract Letters
> 
> He only asked me for an attested copy of passport biodata page after his allocation, rest all I uploaded colored copies. So I uploaded an attested colored copy for both applicants which was ready at my disposal.
> 
> On the phone, I practiced what I would talk. I kept all the information handy in case he asked for something. In the beginning he'll ask for your TRN or application ID, then he'll ask your name and DOB, then same for all applicants before you could talk about your application. After this period, start talking, that you have uploaded everything after CO assignment and you'd like to know about your application. He'll probably say, okay I'll analyze your application today and send email if anything is required. Tell him you've uploaded some helpful stuff, like I mentioned.
> 
> This was my experience, yours could be different. Wish you all the best, only call when your application is ready.
> 
> Cheers


Just spoke to them again...they have received all the docs and marked my application for 'Review' and I should wait at least till the mid of May for an outcome. Anyone knows what this review means? My application was lodged on 27 Feb. CO contact on 17 April for Form 80 and other docs.


----------



## rameshkd

jango28 said:


> Just spoke to them again...they have received all the docs and marked my application for 'Review' and I should wait at least till the mid of May for an outcome. Anyone knows what this review means? My application was lodged on 27 Feb. CO contact on 17 April for Form 80 and other docs.


When I spoke to them after uploading my documents, the lady mentioned it's not going be to picked up in the next couple of days. It'll be a while before your application is reviewed. So I guess, we're back in the queue.


----------



## sabbys77

Hi everyone

I am in a fix. Surname in my son's passport is blank and under family/given name it is mentioned. At the time of filing application I mentioned surname and given name separately. Please suggest shall I apply new passport with surname or old one will suffice?

Thanks


----------



## varundev

Allelockon1 said:


> In case of external security check, how many months do we need to wait? I made VISA payment on March 01.3 2015. Any help would be highly appreciated. I lodged 190 VISA with NSW SS



Did you submitted PCC and Medical with your application or Are you waiting for CO's Mail for that ?


----------



## varundev

Allelockon1 said:


> Can someone undergone the same process help us in understanding the timelines?


dude many forums related to Australia and some websites give information about 190 subclass that is in priority for the Immigration department. It takes min 3 Months if all documents are in proper manner and scan copy is proper visible. We can expect around 4 - 5 months from the lodgement date of Visa application. However I must tell you Immigration department is doing their job at their best level.


----------



## jay singh

mandy2137 said:


> Jay,
> 
> Interview? with whom? what they asked?
> 
> BR


With officer from Australian high commission in delhi


----------



## nicemathan

If you want them to sponsor under family VISA, include their names.

But note, once included, you need to perform medicals and PCC(not sure) for them too.

In-case, if you hadn't mentioned them in EOI application, then I would suggest dont mention their names in here too.



msgforsunil said:


> For the below question, should I be mentioning my in-laws details, who may travel in future?
> 
> Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## amromalkawi

Got the grant today  thank you all for the valuable information. details are below :

- 4 April 2014 ACS : Software Engineer 261313 10 Points.
- 16 Feb 2015 PTE : 10 Points.
- 22 Feb 2015 : EOI 189.
- 27 Feb 2015: Invitation .
- 16 March 2015: 189 Application lodged with all docs front loaded including form 80,1221
- 5 May 2015: Direct grant .


regards,


----------



## sandeepr

amromalkawi said:


> Got the grant today  thank you all for the valuable information. details are below :
> 
> - 4 April 2014 ACS : Software Engineer 261313 10 Points.
> - 16 Feb 2015 PTE : 10 Points.
> - 22 Feb 2015 : EOI 189.
> - 27 Feb 2015: Invitation .
> - 16 March 2015: 189 Application lodged with all docs front loaded including form 80,1221
> - 5 May 2015: Direct grant .
> 
> 
> regards,


Congrats dude!!!


----------



## amromalkawi

Thank you sandeeper .... hope you will get it soon


----------



## gsena33

Hi,

I have changed my mobile no: two weeks ago. 
Should I inform DIBP as I have not been contacted by CO yet ?
If so, How do I update mobile no:


----------



## varundev

gsena33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have changed my mobile no: two weeks ago.
> Should I inform DIBP as I have not been contacted by CO yet ?
> If so, How do I update mobile no:


If your old number is not in use so I think you should update new number.


----------



## varundev

jay singh said:


> With officer from Australian high commission in delhi


Mr Jay

Kya aap bata payenge ki kis prakar ke prashan aapko puchhe gaye ?

aapne kis bhasha me pura conversation khatam kiya

aap bata payenge to me aapka aabhari rahunga

Dhanyavad kake


----------



## HOPE21

Lodged visa today, started uploading docs....


----------



## Raghuveer CH

Jeeten#80 said:


> EOI for NSW SS Nomination invitation is fine........based on the EOI information NSW may shortlist you to apply for NSW SS Nomination.
> 
> BUT ..... VIC SS Nomination Application has to be filed online by you and give reference of your EOI there with other documents.
> _Refer to this link:-_
> 
> 
> 
> FOR more details look for Victoria and NSW SS threads.


Thanks for the reply jeeten,

I have applied for VIC SS ..With EOI reference number of the VIC state.... But I'm more inclined towards NSW as my brother is a Sydney resident (Aussie Citizen)... Fingers crossed and waiting eagerly for the invitation from NSW.

Thank you.


----------



## jango28

rameshkd said:


> When I spoke to them after uploading my documents, the lady mentioned it's not going be to picked up in the next couple of days. It'll be a while before your application is reviewed. So I guess, we're back in the queue.


Yeah seems so...that's what the officer was also saying - we process applications in batches and to be fair to all we have some which have been lodged before your app..so its in the queue.


----------



## vinodkrish_r

when does the application status change from recieved to in progress? is it after assigning a CO?


----------



## naveenoronha

Hi Guys,
I have some questions and hope you can help me out. I got my approval for NSW SS.
1. I will be lodging my file tomorrow, 6th of May - is it necessary that I stay employed through the remainder of the application process? I ask because I am quitting my current job to look out for another by the end of June.

2. Once my file moves forward and I am asked to do my medicals, is it necessary for me to do it in the country from where I am applying (India) or can I do it from another country (Qatar). I expect to be in Qatar by the end of July to look out for job opportunities.

3. Is it possible for me to do my medicals and PCC in advance and keep it ready for when DIBP asks for them. So in this way i get both done while I am here in India itself.

Naveen


----------



## dopo12

Dear all please help urgent:
Related to form 1221
There are many question i can not answer it :
1)What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
2)If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
3)Intended date of departure
4)Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
5)Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
from Australia
6)Are you fully funding your trip?
7)Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have
attended in the last 2 years
8)List all titles and describe any previous academic or research papers
you have had published
9)Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia


----------



## dopo12

Congratolation 

Dear all please help urgent:
Related to form 1221
There are many question i can not answer it :
1)What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay?
2)If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival
3)Intended date of departure
4)Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
5)Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
from Australia
6)Are you fully funding your trip?
7)Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have
attended in the last 2 years
8)List all titles and describe any previous academic or research papers
you have had published
9)Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia 



amromalkawi said:


> Got the grant today  thank you all for the valuable information. details are below :
> 
> - 4 April 2014 ACS : Software Engineer 261313 10 Points.
> - 16 Feb 2015 PTE : 10 Points.
> - 22 Feb 2015 : EOI 189.
> - 27 Feb 2015: Invitation .
> - 16 March 2015: 189 Application lodged with all docs front loaded including form 80,1221
> - 5 May 2015: Direct grant .
> 
> 
> regards,


----------



## Jeeten#80

All The Best .... with your Application!!!




Raghuveer CH said:


> Thanks for the reply jeeten,
> 
> I have applied for VIC SS ..With EOI reference number of the VIC state.... But I'm more inclined towards NSW as my brother is a Sydney resident (Aussie Citizen)... Fingers crossed and waiting eagerly for the invitation from NSW.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## varundev

Dear Dopo12

Is this questionnaire for depart from your Australia ? it means you are on another visa residing in Australia right now ? You are onshore applicant ?


----------



## dopo12

They want from me to fill this form 1221 but ther are some question i do not know it is answer so what can i do


varundev said:


> Dear Dopo12
> 
> Is this questionnaire for depart from your Australia ? it means you are on another visa residing in Australia right now ? You are onshore applicant ?


----------



## dhananjaya.k

Hi Dopo12,

Below are my inputs to best of my knowledge.
Still experts can give inputs.

Thanks,
Dhananjaya K



dopo12 said:


> Dear all please help urgent:
> Related to form 1221
> There are many question i can not answer it :
> 1)What is the general purpose of your journey/further stay? ----> If you are going on PR, then provide as "Permanant relocation to Australia"
> 2)If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival ----> Not required leave blank
> 3)Intended date of departure ---> Not required leave blank
> 4)Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia-->Not required leave blank
> 5)Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
> from Australia--->Not required leave blank
> 6)Are you fully funding your trip?---> Select "Yes" If you are funding else If company is sponsoring provide details
> 7)Describe any workshops, training, conferences or seminars you have
> attended in the last 2 years ---> Not required leave blank
> 8)List all titles and describe any previous academic or research papers
> you have had publishedNot required leave blank
> 9)Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
> obtained once you depart Australia----> Not required leave blank


----------



## dopo12

Thx dhananjaya.k 
My visa is 489 provisional visa


----------



## varundev

dhananjaya.k said:


> Hi Dopo12,
> 
> Below are my inputs to best of my knowledge.
> Still experts can give inputs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dhananjaya K


Really It is worthy information for me. Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...




naveenoronha said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have some questions and hope you can help me out. I got my approval for NSW SS.
> 1. I will be lodging my file tomorrow, 6th of May - is it necessary that I stay employed through the remainder of the application process? I ask because I am quitting my current job to look out for another by the end of June.
> [JEET] - It isn't mandatory for you to stay employed through remainder of your application process..
> 
> 
> 2. Once my file moves forward and I am asked to do my medicals, is it necessary for me to do it in the country from where I am applying (India) or can I do it from another country (Qatar). I expect to be in Qatar by the end of July to look out for job opportunities.
> [JEET] - I think you are free to do it from any where. *BUT I'm NOT SURE....*
> 
> 
> 3. Is it possible for me to do my medicals and PCC in advance and keep it ready for when DIBP asks for them. So in this way i get both done while I am here in India itself.
> [JEET] - You may go-ahead with your Medicals and PCC in advance.
> **You may upload your PCC along-with other documents while you lodge your visa online.
> **Hospital would directly upload your medical result online provided they have this facility. Now a days ALL major hospitals have this facility.
> 
> 
> *NOTE:* In most of the cases PCC and MEDICALS should be done around 30 days after you lodge your VISA Application Online, in-order to maximize your IED in to Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naveen


----------



## naveenoronha

Thanks Jeeten, whats the best possible way to confirm about the location of the medicals, just to be double sure.


Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline...


----------



## Jeeten#80

Most probably people who have done this earlier...or some one who knows anyone who has done this...




naveenoronha said:


> Thanks Jeeten, whats the best possible way to confirm about the location of the medicals, just to be double sure.


----------



## Peekay0429

*Direct grant today*

I have been granted visa today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide office. I had front loaded all docs. Only UK PCC was uploaded yesterday(4th May).

Thanks a ton to all for information that you shared. It was immensely helpful.

Wishing all the best to ones who are waiting, I sincerely hope your wait ends soon.

Visa lodged - 20th March
Visa granted - 5th May (45 days)


----------



## vinodkrish_r

Peekay0429 said:


> I have been granted visa today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide office. I had front loaded all docs. Only UK PCC was uploaded yesterday(4th May).
> 
> Thanks a ton to all for information that you shared. It was immensely helpful.
> 
> Wishing all the best to ones who are waiting, I sincerely hope your wait ends soon.
> 
> Visa lodged - 20th March
> Visa granted - 5th May (45 days)


Super awesome! congrats.


----------



## rameshkd

Peekay0429 said:


> I have been granted visa today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide office. I had front loaded all docs. Only UK PCC was uploaded yesterday(4th May).
> 
> Thanks a ton to all for information that you shared. It was immensely helpful.
> 
> Wishing all the best to ones who are waiting, I sincerely hope your wait ends soon.
> 
> Visa lodged - 20th March
> Visa granted - 5th May (45 days)


Congratulations, that's real quick. Please share your timelin, points & profession.


----------



## naveenoronha

hi congrats and all the best with your move. Is yours a 189 or a 190 and what is your anzco code please?


Peekay0429 said:


> I have been granted visa today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide office. I had front loaded all docs. Only UK PCC was uploaded yesterday(4th May).
> 
> Thanks a ton to all for information that you shared. It was immensely helpful.
> 
> Wishing all the best to ones who are waiting, I sincerely hope your wait ends soon.
> 
> Visa lodged - 20th March
> Visa granted - 5th May (45 days)


----------



## sabbys77

Dear all

Please suggest shall I apply for new passport for my son as his surname field was blank and given name has his full name
Another query: I uploaded aadhar card but it is password protected. Please suggest what should I do? Take the printout and get it attested or provide the password in another file?
Thanks and congrats to those who got grant.
Good luck to mates waiting for grants.


----------



## vinodkrish_r

Please see my comments inline



sabbys77 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Please suggest shall I apply for new passport for my son as his surname field was blank and given name has his full name - *You can get it modified by applying online at Passport Seva Kendra*
> Another query: I uploaded aadhar card but it is password protected. Please suggest what should I do? Take the printout and get it attested or provide the password in another file?
> Thanks and congrats to those who got grant. Use Cute PDF Printer to print into a PDF File
> Good luck to mates waiting for grants.


----------



## TanuPatel

Many congratulations! 


Peekay0429 said:


> I have been granted visa today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide office. I had front loaded all docs. Only UK PCC was uploaded yesterday(4th May).
> 
> Thanks a ton to all for information that you shared. It was immensely helpful.
> 
> Wishing all the best to ones who are waiting, I sincerely hope your wait ends soon.
> 
> Visa lodged - 20th March
> Visa granted - 5th May (45 days)


----------



## Jeeten#80

Congratulations...that was quick...45 days flat....

Enjoy!!!

Kindly spare some time and share your details LIKE ...Visa subclass 189 - 190? Occupation Code...your Points..





Peekay0429 said:


> I have been granted visa today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide office. I had front loaded all docs. Only UK PCC was uploaded yesterday(4th May).
> 
> Thanks a ton to all for information that you shared. It was immensely helpful.
> 
> Wishing all the best to ones who are waiting, I sincerely hope your wait ends soon.
> 
> Visa lodged - 20th March
> Visa granted - 5th May (45 days)


----------



## Jeeten#80

1)
IF at the time of applying your Son's Passport your entered the details correctly.......then you should walk-in into that PSK office and ask them to correct it. Carry application form and the Appointment Receipt copy.

2)
Unlock your AADHAAR card copy using the following online utility and then upload the unlocked version.

FoxyUtils UnlockPDF - Remove Passwords from PDF Files Online for Free





sabbys77 said:


> Dear all
> 
> Please suggest shall I apply for new passport for my son as his surname field was blank and given name has his full name
> Another query: I uploaded aadhar card but it is password protected. Please suggest what should I do? Take the printout and get it attested or provide the password in another file?
> Thanks and congrats to those who got grant.
> Good luck to mates waiting for grants.


----------



## dee9999

Peekay0429 said:


> I have been granted visa today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide office. I had front loaded all docs. Only UK PCC was uploaded yesterday(4th May).
> 
> Thanks a ton to all for information that you shared. It was immensely helpful.
> 
> Wishing all the best to ones who are waiting, I sincerely hope your wait ends soon.
> 
> Visa lodged - 20th March
> Visa granted - 5th May (45 days)


Thats awesome ... Many congrats!


----------



## msgforsunil

sabbys77 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am in a fix. Surname in my son's passport is blank and under family/given name it is mentioned. At the time of filing application I mentioned surname and given name separately. Please suggest shall I apply new passport with surname or old one will suffice?
> 
> Thanks



I am not sure as how old your son is. However, how do you plan his name change in birth certificate, 10th marks card....?


----------



## explorer101

Hello Everyone,

A couple of days back, I read somewhere that visa grant for 261313 - software engineer is getting delayed. I don't remember where I read this but is this true? Anyone who experienced this?
It was written that the trend is showing that everyone is getting their grants in 5-6 weeks of time after they lodge their online application but for 261313, it is about 12 weeks. Why is this?


----------



## explorer101

TanuPatel said:


> Was your hospital an e-medical centre? You should be getting a button "Print Information Sheet" post logging on the said url which will show the status of your medical tests.
> Also, on your immi account, it should read a message saying that the health examinations are finalised.


Hi,

Thanks this helped. I had never clicked on "Print Information Sheet" thinking that it will create a new hap is reference letter. When I did, it showed me that my tests are complete and have been submitted to DIBP.


----------



## Allelockon1

Any idea why 190 Visa is delayed or Someone got grant with 190 in last few weeks?


----------



## msgforsunil

*Difference between Agent immiAccount and independent immi account?*

What is the difference between Agent immiAccount and independent immi account? What are the pros and cons of each?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

*Visa payment using Axis Bank or SBI debit card*

Has anyone made Visa payment using Axis Bank or SBI debit card? If yes, kindly let me know.

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Amuki

prashantdamle said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> A couple of days back, I read somewhere that visa grant for 261313 - software engineer is getting delayed. I don't remember where I read this but is this true? Anyone who experienced this?
> It was written that the trend is showing that everyone is getting their grants in 5-6 weeks of time after they lodge their online application but for 261313, it is about 12 weeks. Why is this?


Hi, 
I am also analyzing the trend and found that s/w eng grants are slower as compare to other occupations. 
I have lodged the visa on 1-Mar(s/w eng) and still do not get any response. As our work is finished after lodging the application, only thing we can do is to wait for their response. Good Luck every one


----------



## sameer7106

Hi friends,

i have recently started following this thread and i should say that it really moves fast.
I am filling up the 17 pages visa application and i got some doubts which i want to clear, i would be happy if someone could answer my queries.

1) I am not claiming any points for work experience and have shown my releveant work exp as *"NON RELEVANT"* while filling an EOI. Also i have doe the same here while lodging the visa application as i have marked my employment as *"not related"* - I hope this shouldn't be a problem?

2) Since i am not claiming points for the work exp.....is it necessary to upload the various docs related to my work exp??

3) Also i am not claiming any points for my spouse's work exp so i have selected *NO* for the question which says "Is your spouse working in the last 10 years??" - Please suggest what to select in this question

4) Is this the only 17 page visa application which we needs to fill or will there be more pages when i submit the same???

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sandeepr

Peekay0429 said:


> I have been granted visa today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide office. I had front loaded all docs. Only UK PCC was uploaded yesterday(4th May).
> 
> Thanks a ton to all for information that you shared. It was immensely helpful.
> 
> Wishing all the best to ones who are waiting, I sincerely hope your wait ends soon.
> 
> Visa lodged - 20th March
> Visa granted - 5th May (45 days)


Congrats!!!


----------



## sandeepr

prashantdamle said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> A couple of days back, I read somewhere that visa grant for 261313 - software engineer is getting delayed. I don't remember where I read this but is this true? Anyone who experienced this?
> It was written that the trend is showing that everyone is getting their grants in 5-6 weeks of time after they lodge their online application but for 261313, it is about 12 weeks. Why is this?


I don't think so, I have seen couple of guys who got in less than 2 months. Few people are getting delayed and its all speculation. I have checked the visa tracker and there are few guys who got direct grant in 45-55 days.


----------



## mujyaki

Just checking in - I was sent an email April 2nd from Adelaide regarding a delay in processing due to it being close to the end of the programme year - it sounds like they've gone into cap and queue for some of the occupations at least.

All of my paperwork is in, including medicals and police clearances.


----------



## PRAUS

Peekay0429 said:


> I have been granted visa today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide office. I had front loaded all docs. Only UK PCC was uploaded yesterday(4th May).
> 
> Thanks a ton to all for information that you shared. It was immensely helpful.
> 
> Wishing all the best to ones who are waiting, I sincerely hope your wait ends soon.
> 
> Visa lodged - 20th March
> Visa granted - 5th May (45 days)


Hey Peekay,

Congrats!!!

After how many days was the CO assigned? I assume this was 190 visa. Pl also advise this is under which category?

Hi All,

the status in my immi account shows "assessment in progress" What does this mean? Any idea on the various stages of the status? Also how will a person know that the CO is assigned?

Any guidance on this would be quite helpful.

My VIC SS Visa lodged date - 13 Apr'2015 under BA category.

Cheers


----------



## msgforsunil

nicemathan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One more clarification, please.
> 
> Regarding my job description the word count limit is just 300 words in the 17 page VISA application.
> 
> I wouldn't be able to update all the roles and responsibilities any suggestion please.
> 
> Appreciate your response.


Couple of questions:
1. Is the word count for description is 300 words or 300 characters?
2. Please share the VISA application document(be it in word or pdf format) from IMMI site.

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## sameer7106

sandeepr said:


> I don't think so, I have seen couple of guys who got in less than 2 months. Few people are getting delayed and its all speculation. I have checked the visa tracker and there are few guys who got direct grant in 45-55 days.


Could you please share the visa tracker link??

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

sameer7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i have recently started following this thread and i should say that it really moves fast.
> I am filling up the 17 pages visa application and i got some doubts which i want to clear, i would be happy if someone could answer my queries.
> 
> 1) I am not claiming any points for work experience and have shown my releveant work exp as *"NON RELEVANT"* while filling an EOI. Also i have doe the same here while lodging the visa application as i have marked my employment as *"not related"* - I hope this shouldn't be a problem?
> 
> 2) Since i am not claiming points for the work exp.....is it necessary to upload the various docs related to my work exp??
> 
> 3) Also i am not claiming any points for my spouse's work exp so i have selected *NO* for the question which says "Is your spouse working in the last 10 years??" - Please suggest what to select in this question
> 
> 4) Is this the only 17 page visa application which we needs to fill or will there be more pages when i submit the same???
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


If someone could answer to my above query??

Regards
Sameer


----------



## PRAUS

sameer7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i have recently started following this thread and i should say that it really moves fast.
> I am filling up the 17 pages visa application and i got some doubts which i want to clear, i would be happy if someone could answer my queries.
> 
> 1) I am not claiming any points for work experience and have shown my releveant work exp as *"NON RELEVANT"* while filling an EOI. Also i have doe the same here while lodging the visa application as i have marked my employment as *"not related"* - I hope this shouldn't be a problem?
> << No Problem>>
> 2) Since i am not claiming points for the work exp.....is it necessary to upload the various docs related to my work exp?? <<Not Reqd>>
> 
> 3) Also i am not claiming any points for my spouse's work exp so i have selected *NO* for the question which says "Is your spouse working in the last 10 years??" - Please suggest what to select in this question << I would say select NO here as well >>
> 
> 4) Is this the only 17 page visa application which we needs to fill or will there be more pages when i submit the same??? << No more pages. Just payment and thats it  >>
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Hi Sameer,

Responses included above


----------



## PRAUS

msgforsunil said:


> Couple of questions:
> 1. Is the word count for description is 300 words or 300 characters?
> 2. Please share the VISA application document(be it in word or pdf format) from IMMI site.
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


Hi,

the limit is set at 300 characters. I would say, just give 2-3 bullet points on the R&R.

Cheers


----------



## BretSavage

Peekay0429 said:


> I have been granted visa today. It was a direct grant from Adelaide office. I had front loaded all docs. Only UK PCC was uploaded yesterday(4th May).
> 
> Thanks a ton to all for information that you shared. It was immensely helpful.
> 
> Wishing all the best to ones who are waiting, I sincerely hope your wait ends soon.
> 
> Visa lodged - 20th March
> Visa granted - 5th May (45 days)


COngrtz Peekay0429 & all the best...


----------



## Peekay0429

Apologies. I should have provided the below info for the benefit of you all...

25 Oct 2014 - ACS applied under 261313 (Software Engineer)
07 Nov 2014 - Received positive ACS assessment
23 Jan 2015 - Appeared for IELTS
13 Feb 2015 - IELTS Results (L:8, S:8.5, R:8, W:7)
10 March 2015 - Submitted EOI with 65 points under 189
13 March 2015 - Invited 
20 March 2015 - Lodged the visa application
23 March 2015 - India PCC uploaded
04 April 2015 - Medicals done
04 May 2015 - UK PCC uploaded
05 May 2015 - Direct visa Grant


----------



## PRAUS

Peekay0429 said:


> Apologies. I should have provided the below info for the benefit of you all...
> 
> 25 Oct 2014 - ACS applied under 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 07 Nov 2014 - Received positive ACS assessment
> 23 Jan 2015 - Appeared for IELTS
> 13 Feb 2015 - IELTS Results (L:8, S:8.5, R:8, W:7)
> 10 March 2015 - Submitted EOI with 65 points under 189
> 13 March 2015 - Invited
> 20 March 2015 - Lodged the visa application
> 23 March 2015 - India PCC uploaded
> 04 April 2015 - Medicals done
> 04 May 2015 - UK PCC uploaded
> 05 May 2015 - Direct visa Grant


hi Peekay,

How did you know the CO was assigned? Is there any status that gets updated in the immi login?

Cheers


----------



## wkdn745

Hi,

I have submitted all documents for visa and waiting for assigned the case officer. I have a one doubt for my travelling arrangement. I would appreciate, if you can help me on this.

If I will be granted visa 1 June 2015 with entry date before January 2016, when will be my visa expired?

1 June 2015 + 5 Years

Entry date to Australia + 5 years

January 2016 + 5 years


----------



## Jeeten#80

VISA expiry is calculated from the DAY it is GRANTED!





wkdn745 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted all documents for visa and waiting for assigned the case officer. I have a one doubt for my travelling arrangement. I would appreciate, if you can help me on this.
> 
> If I will be granted visa 1 June 2015 with entry date before January 2016, when will be my visa expired?
> 
> 1 June 2015 + 5 Years
> 
> Entry date to Australia + 5 years
> 
> January 2016 + 5 years


----------



## sabbys77

msgforsunil said:


> I am not sure as how old your son is. However, how do you plan his name change in birth certificate, 10th marks card....?


Thanks for your reply.

Actually there is a need of Name bifurcation. His name is correct but is under given name and surname field is blank. I have talked to the customer of PSK. They have suggested to reissue the passport and mention Name Bifurcation as the reason. 
I am trying to get the Tatkal appointment for the last 2 days but not getting successful.
I hope today evening I might get it.

Thanks once again


----------



## humboldt

Just got the golden mail today ... VISA 190. Thank you Lord.
Thanks to all the members who provided useful information.

Time line:
EOI Lodged : 20 Feb
QLD SS: 23 Feb
Invite: 26 Feb
Visa 190 Lodged: 3 Mar
Delay Mail: 16 Apr
Visa Grant: 6 May

To all visa 190 applicants... keep the faith.


----------



## wkdn745

Jeeten#80 said:


> VISA expiry is calculated from the DAY it is GRANTED!




Thanks


----------



## sandeepr

humboldt said:


> Just got the golden mail today ... VISA 190. Thank you Lord.
> Thanks to all the members who provided useful information.
> 
> Time line:
> EOI Lodged : 20 Feb
> QLD SS: 23 Feb
> Invite: 26 Feb
> Visa 190 Lodged: 3 Mar
> Delay Mail: 16 Apr
> Visa Grant: 6 May
> 
> To all visa 190 applicants... keep the faith.


Congrats buddy!!!


----------



## sandeepr

Finally received my South Africa PCC. Uploaded SA PCC, form 80. Now the waiting period starts once again.


----------



## vinny08

sandeepr said:


> Finally received my South Africa PCC. Uploaded SA PCC, form 80. Now the waiting period starts once again.


All the best Sandeep... hope u get the grant soon!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jeeten#80

||| Congratulations |||

All The Best!!!




humboldt said:


> Just got the golden mail today ... VISA 190. Thank you Lord.
> Thanks to all the members who provided useful information.
> 
> Time line:
> EOI Lodged : 20 Feb
> QLD SS: 23 Feb
> Invite: 26 Feb
> Visa 190 Lodged: 3 Mar
> Delay Mail: 16 Apr
> Visa Grant: 6 May
> 
> To all visa 190 applicants... keep the faith.


----------



## varundev

msgforsunil said:


> Has anyone made Visa payment using Axis Bank or SBI debit card? If yes, kindly let me know.
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


Dear Mr Sunilkumar,

I had tried through it but it is not working, There is a limit in debit card. If you have prevail age account so you can have good limit in your debit card. Generally Debit Card limit is 40k INR Rupees. If you have more limit in your International Debit card so you need to rise by calling toll free number which is back on your debit card.

You need Internation Chip Debit card for it. Make sure there is proper limit. 

You can get further information on immi.gov.au

This information is according to my knowledge and experience.

Thanks


----------



## varundev

Congratulations to All those Mates who got Grant Recently. 

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## LassieJr

humboldt said:


> Just got the golden mail today ... VISA 190. Thank you Lord.
> Thanks to all the members who provided useful information.
> 
> Time line:
> EOI Lodged : 20 Feb
> QLD SS: 23 Feb
> Invite: 26 Feb
> Visa 190 Lodged: 3 Mar
> Delay Mail: 16 Apr
> Visa Grant: 6 May
> 
> To all visa 190 applicants... keep the faith.



Oh wow congratulation! How come it only took you 3 days from the day you submitted EOI until you're nominated? I submitted my EOI on 25 March but haven't heard anything from them


----------



## LassieJr

Hi everyone, I'm in a bit of rough situation here. You see, my 485 is expiring at the end of June and I haven't heard from state nomination for them to nominate me. I submitted my EOI at the end of March but so far it's been no response.

I called immigration today and they said I have to leave Australia if I still haven't applied for 190 until my 485 expires so I have to be offshore applicant. I understand it takes approximately 12 weeks for nomination to be processed but I don't know how long I'll get the email saying I'm invited for SS. Does anyone have idea how long for this process? (From the day you submitted EOI until they contact you inviting for SS). My point is 60 including 5 from SS and IELTS is 7 on average.

I also changed my SS from exclusively wanting to gain NSW SS only to SS from any states. Will that fastened the process? Thanks and any input will be much appreciated


----------



## nicemathan

Agent's immi account is where he/she uploads your evidences for the claimed points.

Your ind' account is just to view it, if you edit some thing in the imported application, agent will get notification.



msgforsunil said:


> What is the difference between Agent immiAccount and independent immi account? What are the pros and cons of each?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## nicemathan

Axis/ICICI/HDFC Bank forex card many people have used.

Not sure of SBI



msgforsunil said:


> Has anyone made Visa payment using Axis Bank or SBI debit card? If yes, kindly let me know.
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## nicemathan

Its a character count 300.

Not sure of your question? Why do you want VISA application document of others?



msgforsunil said:


> Couple of questions:
> 1. Is the word count for description is 300 words or 300 characters?
> 2. Please share the VISA application document(be it in word or pdf format) from IMMI site.
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

CongratulationZZZZ

If possible do PM me your contact details to stay in touch.

Ah just noted you have 2 posts, you need to cross 5 post minimum to send a PM message.



humboldt said:


> Just got the golden mail today ... VISA 190. Thank you Lord.
> Thanks to all the members who provided useful information.
> 
> Time line:
> EOI Lodged : 20 Feb
> QLD SS: 23 Feb
> Invite: 26 Feb
> Visa 190 Lodged: 3 Mar
> Delay Mail: 16 Apr
> Visa Grant: 6 May
> 
> To all visa 190 applicants... keep the faith.


----------



## nicemathan

1) Whatever you have done is correct.
2) Just upload whatever you uploaded for ACS. You dont have to upload complete details for work experience as you are not claiming any points for it.
3) If your spouse is not working, then the option you selected is correct. But you need to submit functional English evidence.
4) Only these 17 pages you need to fill before paying the VISA fee, post which you might need to fill in Form80.

Hope this helps.



sameer7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> i have recently started following this thread and i should say that it really moves fast.
> I am filling up the 17 pages visa application and i got some doubts which i want to clear, i would be happy if someone could answer my queries.
> 
> 1) I am not claiming any points for work experience and have shown my releveant work exp as *"NON RELEVANT"* while filling an EOI. Also i have doe the same here while lodging the visa application as i have marked my employment as *"not related"* - I hope this shouldn't be a problem?
> 
> 2) Since i am not claiming points for the work exp.....is it necessary to upload the various docs related to my work exp??
> 
> 3) Also i am not claiming any points for my spouse's work exp so i have selected *NO* for the question which says "Is your spouse working in the last 10 years??" - Please suggest what to select in this question
> 
> 4) Is this the only 17 page visa application which we needs to fill or will there be more pages when i submit the same???
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


----------



## nicemathan

All the very best. I guess the grant is nearby then.... congratZZZ in advance.



sandeepr said:


> Finally received my South Africa PCC. Uploaded SA PCC, form 80. Now the waiting period starts once again.


----------



## naveenoronha

Hi Nicemathan, is there a report to understand how many grants have been given for a year under a particular subclass?


nicemathan said:


> All the very best. I guess the grant is nearby then.... congratZZZ in advance.


----------



## humboldt

Thank you guys...wish you all well in your applications.
I think you just really have to wait because definitely your "golden mail" will come (in the time you least expect).
Cheers


----------



## dopo12

Dear all 
Today i lodge my visa but related to health examination what can i do waiting a call from case officer or what?


----------



## scorpio_79

Hi humboldt,

Hearty Congrats... Are you an Onshore applicant or an offshore applicant?



humboldt said:


> Just got the golden mail today ... VISA 190. Thank you Lord.
> Thanks to all the members who provided useful information.
> 
> Time line:
> EOI Lodged : 20 Feb
> QLD SS: 23 Feb
> Invite: 26 Feb
> Visa 190 Lodged: 3 Mar
> Delay Mail: 16 Apr
> Visa Grant: 6 May
> 
> To all visa 190 applicants... keep the faith.


----------



## humboldt

LassieJr said:


> Oh wow congratulation! How come it only took you 3 days from the day you submitted EOI until you're nominated? I submitted my EOI on 25 March but haven't heard anything from them


Hi LassieJr,

I don't really know how state sponsorship works. However, in my EOI, I indicated QLD as the state. Submitted EOI on a Friday (Feb 20), and QLD contacted me on the following Monday (Feb 23), to submit the application and requirements. I submitted my state sponsorship application on Feb 24, and got the invitation on Feb 26.

Perhaps the nominated skills may have a part of it. Mine is Agricultural Consultant.


----------



## humboldt

scorpio_79 said:


> Hi humboldt,
> 
> Hearty Congrats... Are you an Onshore applicant or an offshore applicant?


Onshore applicant. 

Greetings from Queensland.


----------



## Danav_Singh

humboldt said:


> Onshore applicant.
> 
> Greetings from Queensland.


I dont think it makes any difference. I am an onshore applicant and applied way before you. Still not a single update except a dull and boring delay mail.


----------



## nicemathan

Welcome as of now.

189 is moving; 190 is sleeping.



humboldt said:


> Onshore applicant.
> 
> Greetings from Queensland.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

Do go through this thread's page#6; to get an idea of when to do the Medicals.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-6.html

In-case you are applying from a high risk country, then wait for CO to get in touch with you.



dopo12 said:


> Dear all
> Today i lodge my visa but related to health examination what can i do waiting a call from case officer or what?


----------



## scorpio_79

Queensland seems to be ready to welcome her 190s... Melbourne and Sydney does not seems to be in a hurry to welcome us 



Danav_Singh said:


> I dont think it makes any difference. I am an onshore applicant and applied way before you. Still not a single update except a dull and boring delay mail.


----------



## nicemathan

Yes, there is a VISA tracker, the link is somewhere in past few pages.



naveenoronha said:


> Hi Nicemathan, is there a report to understand how many grants have been given for a year under a particular subclass?


----------



## scorpio_79

Whats your timelines Danav? Just curious...



Danav_Singh said:


> I dont think it makes any difference. I am an onshore applicant and applied way before you. Still not a single update except a dull and boring delay mail.


----------



## harishsidhartha

Dear Team,

I lodged my application on 29th March and have uploaded all required documentations including Medical and PCC for myself, wife, daughter and Mother. My mother has Hypertension (specialist report also uploaded) and I am worried whether it may go for referral. 

Figures crossed. 

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## Som

Hi,

I am about to file my 190 visa (after receiving the state nomination). Need info on the following.

1. For my spouse (dependent) do I need a separate letter from the university to establish her English skills or can I just upload her graduation certificate?

2. At the stage of submitting my application, do I need to provide the passport photocopy of my child Or just the birth certificate would do? 

Appreciate your inputs!


----------



## Danav_Singh

scorpio_79 said:


> Queensland seems to be ready to welcome her 190s... Melbourne and Sydney does not seems to be in a hurry to welcome us


Nothing to do with VIC, NSW or any other state once you are nominated. For DIBP its just 190.


----------



## Danav_Singh

scorpio_79 said:


> Whats your timelines Danav? Just curious...


Applied on 23rd Feb. Got delay mail on 31st March.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...




Som said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to file my 190 visa (after receiving the state nomination). Need info on the following.
> 
> 1. For my spouse (dependent) do I need a separate letter from the university to establish her English skills or can I just upload her graduation certificate?
> [JEET] - IF your spouse has English Language Test Score then upload that....Else you would have to provide English Language Certificate from College/University.....attached is one such format downloaded from this forum.
> 
> 2. At the stage of submitting my application, do I need to provide the passport photocopy of my child Or just the birth certificate would do?
> [JEET] - For Children following documents are required..
> * One color passport photo
> * Passport first and last page and any stamped pages
> * Birth certificate
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your inputs!


----------



## sandeepr

Danav_Singh said:


> Applied on 23rd Feb. Got delay mail on 31st March.


Danav,

I remember you got the invitation from Vic in the month of Dec. I did not get it that time and changed my code to 189. I thought you might have got your PR long back, too bad 190 is moving slowly. Wish you the best bro.


----------



## funny_moon

Hello, 
I had CO from 9Apr but I'm still waiting for the IELTS result of my spouse.
I applied for Software Engineer (489FS) and its quota is 4957/5005. Does the celling affect my grant or it just affects EOI invitation?
Thanks


----------



## sandeepr

funny_moon said:


> Hello,
> I had CO from 9Apr but I'm still waiting for the IELTS result of my spouse.
> I applied for Software Engineer (489FS) and its quota is 4957/5005. Does the celling affect my grant or it just affects EOI invitation?
> Thanks


once you have lodged your visa application, you need not worry about ceiling slabs.


----------



## funny_moon

sandeepr said:


> once you have lodged your visa application, you need not worry about ceiling slabs.


Please explain for me why some members in this forum (same field) receive delay email? Is this because they don't have CO?
Regards


----------



## Jeeten#80

In only affects FUTURE EOI invitations and wouldn't affect your GRANT.




funny_moon said:


> Hello,
> I had CO from 9Apr but I'm still waiting for the IELTS result of my spouse.
> I applied for Software Engineer (489FS) and its quota is 4957/5005. Does the celling affect my grant or it just affects EOI invitation?
> Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

IT all depends...

* Few do IT at the Visa Filing Stage
* Few do IT few days after lodging Visa application online
* Few do IT after the CO asks for it

For ONSHORE applicants FORM 80 is mandatory and they have to lodge it at the time of VISA application filing.

IT is most probably also asked for people who have traveled a lot..to different countries.

Above are just few scenarios...BUT there might be few more which we aren't aware of...




ILY said:


> At which stage we have to fill and submit Form 80 and 1221? Is it not at the visa logd stage?


----------



## Peekay0429

I think, CO is definitely assigned to each candidate who apply and they are the ones who decide to grant you the visa. If there is a direct grant then we tend to think that CO is not assigned but I don't agree on this. CO is assigned to everyone, but we come to know if they ask for some additional docs.....maybe I am wrong but this is what I think really....


----------



## nicemathan

After you submit your VISA application and pay your VISA fee.



ILY said:


> At which stage we have to fill and submit Form 80 and 1221? Is it not at the visa logd stage?


----------



## Som

Thank you Jeeten! Helps!


----------



## nicemathan

Hey buddy, who said SO!!!, DIRECT grant means there was No CO assigned and some kind of automated stuff releases the grant.    

There is a human in DIBP going through each application; post which GRANT is released.



Peekay0429 said:


> I think, CO is definitely assigned to each candidate who apply and they are the ones who decide to grant you the visa. If there is a direct grant then we tend to think that CO is not assigned but I don't agree on this. CO is assigned to everyone, but we come to know if they ask for some additional docs.....maybe I am wrong but this is what I think really....


----------



## harishsidhartha

Logically speaking, CO should be assigned to each candidate and I think they will stary verifying the documents by second or third week of visa loadging. If all documents submitted are perfect then i think direct visa is granded between 45 to 60 days..

Regards,
Harish S


----------



## jango28

mujyaki said:


> Just checking in - I was sent an email April 2nd from Adelaide regarding a delay in processing due to it being close to the end of the programme year - it sounds like they've gone into cap and queue for some of the occupations at least.
> 
> All of my paperwork is in, including medicals and police clearances.


It could be because you are applying for 190 visa and it does have state related quotas and all. Don't think so it applies to 189.


----------



## harishsidhartha

I have applied for 189. No automatic application can validate information without human intervention..

Regards
Harish S


----------



## BossLadyMo

humboldt said:


> Hi LassieJr,
> 
> I don't really know how state sponsorship works. However, in my EOI, I indicated QLD as the state. Submitted EOI on a Friday (Feb 20), and QLD contacted me on the following Monday (Feb 23), to submit the application and requirements. I submitted my state sponsorship application on Feb 24, and got the invitation on Feb 26.
> 
> Perhaps the nominated skills may have a part of it. Mine is Agricultural Consultant.




I have the same occupation as you...onshore applicant also. Tapping into your niracle lol


----------



## andrej_gr

Jeeten#80 said:


> For ONSHORE applicants FORM 80 is mandatory and they have to lodge it at the time of VISA application filing.


Proof?


----------



## batcoder0619

andrej_gr said:


> Proof?


Character and police certificate requirements

"In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:

Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment (611KB PDF file).

*If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.*

*If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.*"


----------



## andrej_gr

batcoder0619 said:


> Character and police certificate requirements
> 
> "In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:
> 
> Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment (611KB PDF file).
> 
> *If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.*
> 
> *If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.*"


Thanks! However in the visa tracker there is plenty of onshore applicants who didn't provide Form 80 and got their grants...


----------



## msgforsunil

nicemathan said:


> Its a character count 300.
> 
> Not sure of your question? Why do you want VISA application document of others?


I am not looking out for others visa application, rather just the template.


----------



## PRAUS

sandeepr said:


> Finally received my South Africa PCC. Uploaded SA PCC, form 80. Now the waiting period starts once again.


Hi Sandeep,

Had some queries and would be good if you could clarify;

Have applied for the 190 visa and if yes which state? 

You mentioned that CO assigned on 04 may. Did you get an email from the CO or did the status in you immi change from "assessment in progress" to CO assigned?

Did the CO request for form80 as I did not find that in the list of document types on the visa form recommended document check list?

Cheers,

MY status - VIC SS for 261111 submitted on 13-Apr


----------



## PRAUS

Danav_Singh said:


> Applied on 23rd Feb. Got delay mail on 31st March.


Hi Danav,

What does the delay mail say? Could you paste the mail extract here for the benefit of everyone?

Also, what is the status of the application in the immi account? In my case it says "assessment in progress" Not sure what it means... Can I assume that the CO is assgined or its just a standard status?

I have applied for the VIC SS visa 261111 on 13 Apr. No response yet... Keeping fingers corssed 

Cheers


----------



## BossLadyMo

msgforsunil said:


> I am not looking out for others visa application, rather just the template.



Wasn't asked for Form 80 this application, and neither was I asked during my 489 application.


----------



## sameer7106

humboldt said:


> Thank you guys...wish you all well in your applications.
> I think you just really have to wait because definitely your "golden mail" will come (in the time you least expect).
> Cheers


A many CONGRATULATIONS to you buddy for your Aussie dreams.......All the bet!!

Regards
sameer


----------



## sameer7106

nicemathan said:


> 1) Whatever you have done is correct.
> 2) Just upload whatever you uploaded for ACS. You dont have to upload complete details for work experience as you are not claiming any points for it.
> 3) If your spouse is not working, then the option you selected is correct. But you need to submit functional English evidence.
> 4) Only these 17 pages you need to fill before paying the VISA fee, post which you might need to fill in Form80.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi Nicemathan,

Thanks for your response now i am going to lodge my visa application (190) on 09/05/2015 and will be going for my meds on 3'rd jne.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

PRAUS said:


> Hi Sameer,
> 
> Responses included above


Thanks a ton mate 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

Hi jeeten (jeetendra)

Thanks for all your responses mate.

All the very best!!

Regards
Sameer


----------



## BretSavage

humboldt said:


> Just got the golden mail today ... VISA 190. Thank you Lord.
> Thanks to all the members who provided useful information.
> 
> Time line:
> EOI Lodged : 20 Feb
> QLD SS: 23 Feb
> Invite: 26 Feb
> Visa 190 Lodged: 3 Mar
> Delay Mail: 16 Apr
> Visa Grant: 6 May
> 
> To all visa 190 applicants... keep the faith.


Congrtz humboldt & all the best..


----------



## Jeeten#80

Read this...


Character and police certificate requirements

*Statutory declarations*

As part of the character assessment, you might be asked to complete a Character Statutory Declaration (34KB PDF file).

In some instances you might also be required to provide personal details to allow additional character checks to be undertaken. Your case officer might ask you to complete the following form:

Form 80—Personal particulars for character assessment (611KB PDF file).
If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.

If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.





andrej_gr said:


> Proof?


----------



## vidhi81

Hello 
I lodge my visa on 31st March 2015, do u have any idea when co officer will assigned for my file as i m very nervous..
2) i also want to know is There any chances for Rejection of visa if PCC & medical go in positive Way ???


----------



## varundev

vidhi81 said:


> Hello
> I lodge my visa on 31st March 2015, do u have any idea when co officer will assigned for my file as i m very nervous..
> 2) i also want to know is There any chances for Rejection of visa if PCC & medical go in positive Way ???


Hello Vidhi,

Want to know that did you filed PCC and MEDICAL or Are you waiting for CO to demand for it ?

I heard that After PCC and MEdical There are fair chances to Get grant. However all cases are different and final decision may varies according to case.


----------



## shorefisher

vidhi81 said:


> Hello
> I lodge my visa on 31st March 2015, do u have any idea when co officer will assigned for my file as i m very nervous..
> 2) i also want to know is There any chances for Rejection of visa if PCC & medical go in positive Way ???



In any case, you will get your results by the end of May but looking at the trend, you may get a case officer allocated by 15 May.

If there is any issue in PCC or medical, I assume that case officer will contact us for more queries and does not lead to direct rejection in any case.

All the Best!


----------



## dopo12

Dear all 
Now i answer all questions related to health after that i print out referral letter but there are i form its contact as fallow (MY NAME declare that the information that I have provided in terms of my medical history and during my immigration health
examinations as recorded in eMedical is true and correct.
I understand that:
• my personal details and health information are being collected in the eMedical system to enable to the Department of
Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) officers to determine whether or not they are satisfied that I meet the health criteria for
an Australia visa(s);
and so on -at the end of this form show Signature:__________________________so how can i use it.


----------



## varundev

shorefisher said:


> In any case, you will get your results by the end of May but looking at the trend, you may get a case officer allocated by 15 May.
> 
> If there is any issue in PCC or medical, I assume that case officer will contact us for more queries and does not lead to direct rejection in any case.
> 
> All the Best!


Indeed. Anyone doesn't need to worry if he filed all authentic documents.


----------



## vidhi81

thank you


----------



## Jeeten#80

Prepare FORM 80 for ALL Adult applicants....FORM 1221 is just a subset of FORM 80.

When it is ready just upload it.....this would save time

*FYI*......

If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.

If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.

Read this for more details...

Character and police certificate requirements




ILY said:


> Should we have to submit Form 80 & 1221 ourselves or we have to wait for CO to request for the same?
> 
> Are these forms mandatory for everyone or not?


----------



## varundev

ILY said:


> Should we have to submit Form 80 & 1221 ourselves or we have to wait for CO to request for the same?
> 
> Are these forms mandatory for everyone or not?


If you submit before CO assigned it helps you to make your procedure faster. I heard many times that proper documentation helps to speed up process .


----------



## varundev

Jeeten#80 said:


> Prepare FORM 80 for ALL Adult applicants....FORM 1221 is just a subset of FORM 80.
> 
> When it is ready just upload it.....this would save time
> 
> *FYI*......
> 
> If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.
> 
> If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.
> 
> Read this for more details...
> 
> Character and police certificate requirements


Hi Jeetendra,

If applicant is outside Australia so PCC And medical is not option to file with application or on request of CO after application ?

There are many mates before who got direct grant and who are offshore applicants. I am bit confused on it.

Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## BretSavage

varundev said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> 
> If applicant is outside Australia so PCC And medical is not option to file with application or on request of CO after application ?
> 
> There are many mates before who got direct grant and who are offshore applicants. I am bit confused on it.
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply


If you don't want to delay the process, do PCC and Medical along with your application.

And if you are not in hurry then wait for CO to ask for it as it will delay your initial entry date.

It got nothing to do with onshore or offshore applicant these 2 are must.


----------



## varundev

Thanks for quick reply BretSavage

I heard that Generally After 6-8 Weeks Applicant get call for Medical and PCC if all required documents are submitted. CO gives deadline of 4-5 weeks for the submission of PCC and Medical (Medical is directly submitted by authorized doctor), thenafter in upcoming 2-4 Weeks Grant is possible. It it right ? I am not much sure but today want to clear all doubts


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Don't confuse yourself* with FORM 80 and PCC/MEDICALS....my earlier post was regarding FORM 80.

Read the earlier post carefully and try to understand.

PCC and MEDICALS can be done any time...you can do it before getting your invite as well.

BUT it is advised to do your PCC and MEDICALS say worund 30 days post your VISA Application. This is in order to maximize the IED in to Australia.




varundev said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> 
> If applicant is outside Australia so PCC And medical is not option to file with application or on request of CO after application ?
> 
> There are many mates before who got direct grant and who are offshore applicants. I am bit confused on it.
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## varundev

*Thanks guys*

Thanks Jeetendra and BretSavage

I must say I am on the right track.


----------



## BretSavage

varundev said:


> Thanks for quick reply BretSavage
> 
> I heard that Generally After 6-8 Weeks Applicant get call for Medical and PCC if all required documents are submitted. CO gives deadline of 4-5 weeks for the submission of PCC and Medical (Medical is directly submitted by authorized doctor), thenafter in upcoming 2-4 Weeks Grant is possible. It it right ? I am not much sure but today want to clear all doubts


You can generate HAP id from your immigration account after paying your fees, need not to wait for CO to ask for it. Same is the case with PCC, you need to apply through your local PSK for that. 

If everything is uploaded upfront generally people get grant in 50-60days.

Why wait when you can do everything upfront before CO asking for it.


----------



## naveenoronha

Hi, sorry but unable to find the visa tracker, can you help please?


nicemathan said:


> Yes, there is a VISA tracker, the link is somewhere in past few pages.


----------



## amromalkawi

Here u go : Visa Tracker

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## sandeepr

PRAUS said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> Had some queries and would be good if you could clarify;
> 
> Have applied for the 190 visa and if yes which state?
> 
> You mentioned that CO assigned on 04 may. Did you get an email from the CO or did the status in you immi change from "assessment in progress" to CO assigned?
> 
> Did the CO request for form80 as I did not find that in the list of document types on the visa form recommended document check list?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MY status - VIC SS for 261111 submitted on 13-Apr


Hi,

I applied on for Vic SS last year and didn't get it so changed from 190 to 189.
I got a mail from CO to submit SA PCC and form 80. Your status will change from assessment in progress to information requested. 

Form 80 will be at the sole discretion of CO. That's why its not mentioned in the document check list.


----------



## nicemathan

All the very best.



sameer7106 said:


> Hi Nicemathan,
> 
> Thanks for your response now i am going to lodge my visa application (190) on 09/05/2015 and will be going for my meds on 3'rd jne.
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


----------



## nicemathan

This is my point of view.

If you want you can upload form1221; but I did uploaded form80 for a quicker grant to avoid back and forth communication from CO



ILY said:


> Should we have to submit Form 80 & 1221 ourselves or we have to wait for CO to request for the same?
> 
> Are these forms mandatory for everyone or not?


----------



## naveenoronha

The visa tracker looks messed up, not able to the headings in the 190 form 


amromalkawi said:


> Here u go : Visa Tracker
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## nicemathan

If you are able to update the EOI with the correct details, do it, before you get the EOI invitation.



deepslas said:


> hello guys,
> I recieved my invitation to apply for 190 nsw ss.
> Although, I made a mistake and filled details of my employement which is not relevant or not assesed as experience.
> Can i update my eoi now ?
> Note: I have got invitation not from dibp only from state now. in which i have to apply in 14 days


----------



## naveenoronha

Hi nicemathan, have been reading your write ups and its really usefull. Have you listed anywhere the forms that you had to fill for you and your dependents? I.e. Form 80,, 1221 and 1229?

Naveen



nicemathan said:


> This is my point of view.
> 
> If you want you can upload form1221; but I did uploaded form80 for a quicker grant to avoid back and forth communication from CO


----------



## Jeeten#80

JUST regarding FORM 80......

FYI......

** If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.
** If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.

**Also if you have many internationals trips..then FORM 80 is asked by CO...

Most of the people submit FORM 80 (for ALL Adult applicants) while uploading other VISA documents for the possibility of Faster Visa Grant.

*Read this for more details...*
Character and police certificate requirements




sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on for Vic SS last year and didn't get it so changed from 190 to 189.
> I got a mail from CO to submit SA PCC and form 80. Your status will change from assessment in progress to information requested.
> 
> Form 80 will be at the sole discretion of CO. That's why its not mentioned in the document check list.





> Originally Posted by PRAUS View Post
> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> Had some queries and would be good if you could clarify;
> 
> Have applied for the 190 visa and if yes which state?
> 
> You mentioned that CO assigned on 04 may. Did you get an email from the CO or did the status in you immi change from "assessment in progress" to CO assigned?
> 
> Did the CO request for form80 as I did not find that in the list of document types on the visa form recommended document check list?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> MY status - VIC SS for 261111 submitted on 13-Apr


----------



## sandeepr

Hi Bro,

Called CO today morning at 4:30 AM IST and after 3-4 tries I got hold of a officer and she informed I reached Brisbane office. I informed her that I got an email to upload my SA PCC and form 80 and informed her to check if she has received it.

She took my Application ID, First and Last Name and DOB and informed she has received them and told me she will be updating the team which was allocated to me to process further. She provided one information which I thought should be shared in this forum. As I have replied back to CO, my mail will be in queue to be processed and the lady informed they receive hundreds of mails and it will take anywhere between few days to 7 working days to get back to us.

So she informed me to wait for few days. I thought I would get lucky and get my grant after calling them but no regrets, got some useful info and anyway there were no grants today or yesterday either. I believe they have huge volumes and am expecting more grants in the next week.


----------



## naveenoronha

Jeeten#80 said:


> JUST regarding FORM 80......
> 
> FYI......
> 
> ** If you are applying for a visa outside Australia, you do not have to provide this information with your application. You will be advised when it is required.
> ** If you are applying in Australia, you should provide this information with your application.
> 
> **Also if you have many internationals trips..then FORM 80 is asked by CO...
> 
> Most of the people submit FORM 80 (for ALL Adult applicants) while uploading other VISA documents for the possibility of Faster Visa Grant.
> 
> *Read this for more details...*
> Character and police certificate requirements


I get this error when i tried to import my application into my immi account anyone have an idea whats wrong?


----------



## nicemathan

Hi Naveen,

I am yet to write about Form80 in my thread.



naveenoronha said:


> Hi nicemathan, have been reading your write ups and its really usefull. Have you listed anywhere the forms that you had to fill for you and your dependents? I.e. Form 80,, 1221 and 1229?
> 
> Naveen


----------



## naveenoronha

Could you please look at my post above yours, i had an error while importing my application.


nicemathan said:


> Hi Naveen,
> 
> I am yet to write about Form80 in my thread.


----------



## Aussie_Venkat

sivakumar s s said:


> Check VEVO online:
> 
> Visa Entitlement Verification Online
> 
> and click your own visa details with vevo button
> 
> use ur TRN or GRANT number to find your status....


Hi
I just want to know how to check the status of my PR Application online without asking the agent frequently. My Application is being completely processed by the migration agent.
Please tell me as we have submitted all the documents and waiting for the status...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nicemathan

To be frank, I haven't tried to import my application, as I haven't used an agent.

Having said that the IMMI account tends to behave weirdly at times, better try after a while, you should be fine I suppose.



naveenoronha said:


> Could you please look at my post above yours, i had an error while importing my application.


----------



## Aussie_Venkat

nicemathan said:


> To be frank, I haven't tried to import my application, as I haven't used an agent.
> 
> Having said that the IMMI account tends to behave weirdly at times, better try after a while, you should be fine I suppose.


Hi nicemathan
I was successfully able to import the application...and able to see the status as Assessment in progress. But iam afraid whether this might interfere with my visa application the agent is processing. I just want to see the status...but i want the application to be processed as usual by my agent itself. it si quite urgent please reply me...iam worried whether i have done something wrong????
thanks in advance!!!


----------



## sandeepr

Aussie_Venkat said:


> Hi nicemathan
> I was successfully able to import the application...and able to see the status as Assessment in progress. But iam afraid whether this might interfere with my visa application the agent is processing. I just want to see the status...but i want the application to be processed as usual by my agent itself. it si quite urgent please reply me...iam worried whether i have done something wrong????
> thanks in advance!!!


You haven't done anything wrong. Your agent will be the primary contact and will be processes as it was before.


----------



## Aussie_Venkat

sandeepr said:


> You haven't done anything wrong. Your agent will be the primary contact and will be processes as it was before.


Oh thats a big relief Sandeep...thxx a lot for quick reply....so does this mean i will be looking at the application thru my individual immi account seperately and agent will be looking at the same application from his organization's immi account seperately?


----------



## nicemathan

Unless and until you dont *edit *any of the details. You will be fine as your agent will not be notified that you have created a mirror image access of your application. 



Aussie_Venkat said:


> Hi nicemathan
> I was successfully able to import the application...and able to see the status as Assessment in progress. But iam afraid whether this might interfere with my visa application the agent is processing. I just want to see the status...but i want the application to be processed as usual by my agent itself. it si quite urgent please reply me...iam worried whether i have done something wrong????
> thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Aussie_Venkat

nicemathan said:


> Unless and until you dont *edit *any of the details. You will be fine as your agent will not be notified that you have created a mirror image access of your application.


Hi Nicemathan,
Thank you so much for the reply. I have not edited until now luckily.


----------



## aks.amitsahu

Aussie_Venkat said:


> Hi Nicemathan,
> Thank you so much for the reply. I have not edited until now luckily.


Got my invitation , under 263111, submitted on 1 Apr .

cheers
Amit


----------



## vidhi81

varundev said:


> Hello Vidhi,
> 
> Want to know that did you filed PCC and MEDICAL or Are you waiting for CO to demand for it ?
> 
> I heard that After PCC and MEdical There are fair chances to Get grant. However all cases are different and final decision may varies according to case.




Hello! 
varundev

I filed my Medical on 15-04-2015 and PCC is in Process but as per my Knowledge it will still take 10 days to complete PCC. 

I also want to know if i submit PVC ; how much time PCC will take???


thanks a lot in advance


----------



## aks.amitsahu

vidhi81 said:


> Hello!
> varundev
> 
> I filed my Medical on 15-04-2015 and PCC is in Process but as per my Knowledge it will still take 10 days to complete PCC.
> 
> I also want to know if i submit PVC ; how much time PCC will take???
> 
> 
> thanks a lot in advance




Hi ,

COuld you please tell how to get medicals done before the CO is assigned ??

Cheers
Amit


----------



## vidhi81

hello

Medical will be done with Hap ID 

which will you get by login in immi account:


----------



## aks.amitsahu

vidhi81 said:


> hello
> 
> Medical will be done with Hap ID
> 
> which will you get by login in immi account:


So is it that , when I click on apply visa , my immi account will be created, which I can use to create HAP id .

I had created an immi account long back using "My Health decleration" & generated the HAP id as well , but cancelled it later. Can I use the same immi account .

Cheers
Amit


----------



## jay singh

varundev said:


> Mr Jay
> 
> Kya aap bata payenge ki kis prakar ke prashan aapko puchhe gaye ?
> 
> aapne kis bhasha me pura conversation khatam kiya
> 
> aap bata payenge to me aapka aabhari rahunga
> 
> Dhanyavad kake


Brother she was a very nice lady .first she spoke to owner of the factory. Then to me. And then to the manager. She just asked general question related to work. Like how many worker we have, time of my duty, my salary. Job duties, name of the employees of factory working fulltime.. Total conversation was in hindi


----------



## varundev

BretSavage said:


> You can generate HAP id from your immigration account after paying your fees, need not to wait for CO to ask for it. Same is the case with PCC, you need to apply through your local PSK for that.
> 
> If everything is uploaded upfront generally people get grant in 50-60days.
> 
> Why wait when you can do everything upfront before CO asking for it.


Thanks mate for valuable information.


----------



## varundev

jay singh said:


> Brother she was a very nice lady .first she spoke to owner of the factory. Then to me. And then to the manager. She just asked general question related to work. Like how many worker we have, time of my duty, my salary. Job duties, name of the employees of factory working fulltime.. Total conversation was in hindi


Really It was impressive. Thanks for sharing information


----------



## varundev

varundev said:


> Really It was impressive. Thanks for sharing information


Want to know one more thing did you submitted medical and pcc at the time of lodgement of application or you are requested for it from your CO ?

If you got request from CO so when did you get PCC and Medical and your inquiry ? 
Bit confused on it. Want to clear on it. There are some friends who scored in IELTS and are started process for subclass 190.


----------



## sandeepr

jay singh said:


> Hi mates
> Which number I should call to contact Australian immigration . I have dialled 0061131881. But they don't even say how many applicants are in queue. I called in morning and waited for 60 mins and still no one spoke to me.. Plz provide me any other other number .
> . thanks


Dibp 0061731367000.


----------



## varundev

vidhi81 said:


> Hello!
> varundev
> 
> I filed my Medical on 15-04-2015 and PCC is in Process but as per my Knowledge it will still take 10 days to complete PCC.
> 
> I also want to know if i submit PVC ; how much time PCC will take???
> 
> 
> thanks a lot in advance


Hello Vidhi,

I have checked PCC appointment date and Passport office provides appointment after 10 days and I inquired to related concern person regarding PCC certificate and he informed me that if everything is ok so you can have on the same date or it takes time in certain cases. Today I tried to get appointment and withing half and hour from the opening of time 2.00 PM all places were booked. In some centers, there are 30 seats where in some 25 seats. 

Thanks


----------



## gsena33

Nemesis9413 said:


> Have you previously received the "Acknowledgement of Application Received" letter from DIBP? If so then you can send an email to [email protected] on follow up. Good luck :high5:


Is everybody receiving the * "Acknowledgement of Application Received"* upon lodge the Visa.
I did not receive such a e-mail. Even can not see under the *Correspondence* 

_


----------



## danhkhan

Can anyone please share the contact no. Of Adelaide GSM office..

I lodged my application on 3rd March.
Received an email from CO on 16th April to ask for assessment and IELTs documents. Uploaded the same day.
Got acknowledgment email on 23rd April.
Since then there is no response.
I emailed for inquiry on 30th April. But didnt get any reply of it till now.
Just wanted to give a call to check on with my CO.

Our urgency is that my wife is pregnant and she is due in 1st week of July, so I am in a pendulum state that should I put on a delay email by myself now or not as we will not be able to travel after May.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Interactive Guide – ImmiAccount (Client) – Accessible Script |||*

*
Read attached document, see if it helps.


*


endlessmoor said:


> hello,
> I was trying to file for the VISA application.
> 
> after creating the IMMI account.
> 
> I opted for new application
> 
> then on the left hand side they are showing
> 
> air and sea crew
> citizenship
> etc
> 
> here upon selecting skilled migration, they are not showing 189 catagory, why is it so?
> 
> plz help?
> 
> any step by step process is available for filling up the VISA application form?
> 
> Thanks in adv.


----------



## endlessmoor

Thank you Jeeten, I think this will help me.


----------



## Hiraman

Guys,
I received an invite on 8May and preparing to lodge visa..

My agent gave me the following checklist for visa. Any change by any chance?

Main applicant: all the documents need to be in color scan soft copies (notary not required)

*

PassportEducation – 10th*to highestEmployment – offer & relieving lettersPay slipsTax documents – form 16Soft copy passport size photoMarriage certificateForm 80 – will update you later on this

********9..* IELTS score card

*******10.**Skill assessment letter

***************

Spouse docs: (if applicable)

PassportEducation – 10th*to highest degreeEnglish language requirement document or IELTS score cardEmployment documents – if she has experienceSoft copy passport size photoForm 80 – will update you later on thisResume

*

Child : Passport, Photo, birth certificate (If applicable)


----------



## chikkubinil

Did anyone get case allocation for 189 visa in last month (april 2015)?


----------



## sasa2014

Did anyone got 190 visa grant last month?


----------



## Jeeten#80

The checklist if ok.

All The Best!!!



Hiraman said:


> Guys,
> I received an invite on 8May and preparing to lodge visa..
> 
> My agent gave me the following checklist for visa. Any change by any chance?
> 
> Main applicant: all the documents need to be in color scan soft copies (notary not required)
> 
> *
> 
> PassportEducation – 10th*to highestEmployment – offer & relieving lettersPay slipsTax documents – form 16Soft copy passport size photoMarriage certificateForm 80 – will update you later on this
> 
> ********9..* IELTS score card
> 
> *******10.**Skill assessment letter
> 
> ***************
> 
> Spouse docs: (if applicable)
> 
> PassportEducation – 10th*to highest degreeEnglish language requirement document or IELTS score cardEmployment documents – if she has experienceSoft copy passport size photoForm 80 – will update you later on thisResume
> 
> *
> 
> Child : Passport, Photo, birth certificate (If applicable)


----------



## sandeepr

danhkhan said:


> Can anyone please share the contact no. Of Adelaide GSM office..
> 
> I lodged my application on 3rd March.
> Received an email from CO on 16th April to ask for assessment and IELTs documents. Uploaded the same day.
> Got acknowledgment email on 23rd April.
> Since then there is no response.
> I emailed for inquiry on 30th April. But didnt get any reply of it till now.
> Just wanted to give a call to check on with my CO.
> 
> Our urgency is that my wife is pregnant and she is due in 1st week of July, so I am in a pendulum state that should I put on a delay email by myself now or not as we will not be able to travel after May.


Hi,

Most of them called this number Dibp 0061731367000 and spoke to co and got the grant in few hours after talking to them. Try your luck.


----------



## Hiraman

msgforsunil said:


> Has anyone made Visa payment using Axis Bank or SBI debit card? If yes, kindly let me know.
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar




I went to hdfc and axis bank today and they were asking for visa and air ticket.

While this was happening, I logged into the net banking and found some options.
Hdfcbank - in net banking, you get an option to request for a forex card online which will dispatch at home (perhaps with no documents)

Axis bank- in net banking, there is an option of outward forex remittance, which can be used to make payment in foreign currency. On axis website they have explicitly written that it can be used for visa fees payment. But I don't see about it on immi.gov

Have you used or know anything about either of the options?


----------



## Hiraman

Jeeten#80 said:


> The checklist if ok.
> 
> All The Best!!!


Thanks Jeetendra for your response.
Do I have to submit form80 for my wife as well?
She isn't employed.

Secondly, are payslips and form16 required only from the current employer?
Please clarify.
Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80

Yes you do have to provide FORM 80 for her too, as IT is indicated in your Checklist.


IF possible try to arrange Payslips & Form 16 for ALL your employments (1 payslip per quarter).





Hiraman said:


> Thanks Jeetendra for your response.
> Do I have to submit form80 for my wife as well?
> She isn't employed.
> 
> Secondly, are payslips and form16 required only from the current employer?
> Please clarify.
> Thanks


----------



## Hiraman

*Can we do outward forex remmittance for Visa fee payment*

Guys,
I happen to come across an option in Axis netbanking to do outward forex remittance..

Anyone done that??

As per bank website - "Now you can send money abroad for multiple reasons like education, medical purpose, family maintenance, emigration and visa fees."

Outward Remittance | Send Money Abroad | International Money Transfer - Axis Bank


----------



## Jeeten#80

I have done this with ICICI Bank Net-banking for some other purpose.

They took 1 working day to process the transaction.

BUT regarding payment from Net-banking for Offshore applicants try to find out more on VISA fee payment.





Hiraman said:


> Guys,
> I happen to come across an option in Axis netbanking to do outward forex remittance..
> 
> Anyone done that??
> 
> As per bank website - "Now you can send money abroad for multiple reasons like education, medical purpose, family maintenance, emigration and visa fees."
> 
> Outward Remittance | Send Money Abroad | International Money Transfer - Axis Bank


----------



## Hiraman

Jeeten#80 said:


> I have done this with ICICI Bank Net-banking for some other purpose.
> 
> They took 1 working day to process the transaction.
> 
> BUT regarding payment from Net-banking for Offshore applicants try to find out more on VISA fee payment.


Hi Jeeten,

I think, this may not be a viable option in case of Australia immigration.
Outward remittance requires beneficiary details and AU immi has not published their details anywhere. 
Perhaps we can check with them.
Do you know any email id where they respond to our queries?


----------



## Jeeten#80

You are correct, I have checked their website and they haven't given any Beneficiary details for remittance.

Let me see IF I could find something on this.


THEN the only option with you is An INDIAN Credit Card.....OR.....ICICI BANK Travel Currency Card.


People say that paying via INDIAN Credit Card...you end up paying around Rs. 4000 to Rs. 6000 extra as compared to Travel Currency Card.




Hiraman said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> I think, this may not be a viable option in case of Australia immigration.
> Outward remittance requires beneficiary details and AU immi has not published their details anywhere.
> Perhaps we can check with them.
> Do you know any email id where they respond to our queries?


----------



## VRS

hi all,

I already got my PR189 Visa, I traveled to Australia and I am now back in India.

I have recently changed my passport since I got married and I now have a new passport. How do I make the changes.

Could anyone please share some information?

Thank you!


----------



## Hiraman

Jeeten#80 said:


> You are correct, I have checked their website and they haven't given any Beneficiary details for remittance.
> 
> Let me see IF I could find something on this.
> 
> THEN the only option with you is An INDIAN Credit Card.....OR.....ICICI BANK Travel Currency Card.
> 
> People say that paying via INDIAN Credit Card...you end up paying around Rs. 4000 to Rs. 6000 extra as compared to Travel Currency Card.


Lot of hidden things are surfacing.
On the website if u check the total fee payable .. It comes to 6160 AUD -->> 3,42,000.
I checked at other sources (google , netbank forex request page) then it comes to 3,11,000 to 3,22,000.

Also how long these forex card valid?

For icici, do i need to have an account?


----------



## Jeeten#80

When you say changes, may I assume you are talking about changes in Passport?




VRS said:


> hi all,
> 
> I already got my PR189 Visa, I traveled to Australia and I am now back in India.
> 
> I have recently changed my passport since I got married and I now have a new passport. How do I make the changes.
> 
> Could anyone please share some information?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Jeeten#80

I have one Travel Currency Card for Singapore and it is valid for 5 years.

Call ICICI bank customer care *OR* visit a nearest branch for exact details.





Hiraman said:


> Lot of hidden things are surfacing.
> On the website if u check the total fee payable .. It comes to 6160 AUD -->> 3,42,000.
> I checked at other sources (google , netbank forex request page) then it comes to 3,11,000 to 3,22,000.
> 
> Also how long these forex card valid?
> 
> For icici, do i need to have an account?


----------



## Som

NSW visa filing - Experience letter...Same as reference letter submitted during ACS assessment or is it something else? Any format please? Getting an actual experience letter from company will be a challenge. What is the alternative?


----------



## Jeeten#80

ITs the same as the one submitted at the time of ACS Skills Assessment.

Attached are few sample for your reference....





Som said:


> NSW visa filing - Experience letter...Same as reference letter submitted during ACS assessment or is it something else? Any format please? Getting an actual experience letter from company will be a challenge. What is the alternative?


----------



## Jeeten#80

ITs the same as the one submitted at the time of ACS Skills Assessment.

Attached are few samples for your reference....





Som said:


> NSW visa filing - Experience letter...Same as reference letter submitted during ACS assessment or is it something else? Any format please? Getting an actual experience letter from company will be a challenge. What is the alternative?


----------



## Som

Jeeten#80 said:


> ITs the same as the one submitted at the time of ACS Skills Assessment.
> 
> Attached are few samples for your reference....


Thanks Jeeten! You Rock Buddy! :cheer2:


----------



## vixiv

That's quite helpful Jeeten of your sharing these documents here. Although I did my ACS last year, I guess this document / format can be used by current applicants. 

One question: This statutory Declaration from ex-colleague; Does it have to be on stamp or official paper? Or can we get it on simple white paper and later get it notarized? Just asking for help to new joiners...

Thanks,


----------



## talexpat

Hi all,

I have below query for my cousin's EOI 189:

ACS has considered employment after July 2014 - Jan 2015 (6 months) to be at skilled level and valid for claiming points. But I do not need to claim points for work experience (6 months) since I am already getting 60 points. Do I need to attach any work-related docs (payslips, exp letter, tax return,etc) in my visa application?

Although, I have made "after July-2014" to Jan 2015 Australian work experience as relevant in EOI but since it is just 6 months, there are no changes in points calculation. Also, he is still working, would it be okay to select it as current in EOI?

Regards,


----------



## batcoder0619

talexpat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have below query for my cousin's EOI 189:
> 
> ACS has considered employment after July 2014 - Jan 2015 (6 months) to be at skilled level and valid for claiming points. But I do not need to claim points for work experience (6 months) since I am already getting 60 points. Do I need to attach any work-related docs (payslips, exp letter, tax return,etc) in my visa application?
> 
> Although, I have made "after July-2014" to Jan 2015 Australian work experience as relevant in EOI but since it is just 6 months, there are no changes in points calculation. Also, he is still working, would it be okay to select it as current in EOI?
> 
> Regards,


That's totally fine. Work related documents are not required if you are not claiming points.
All the best!


----------



## NParacha

I have below query for my brother's application 190:

My brother is finalizing documents for assessment, having Bachelor in Business Administration - majors in Finance (BBA hons) with 4 yrs 7 months experience in facilities management. chosen Facilities Manager from SOL to proceed for Assessment. please guide at initial level to proceed with such. 
does Facilities Manager title requires additional certifications etc to fulfill the requirement with respect to the education or can it be ok proceed like this?


----------



## anandnilisha

*Advise pls*

Hi experts,

Need your views please. I have posted a query related to incorrect answer to "Taking prescribed pills & medication" while generation of HAPID. Below is my query posted as a new thread (cannot convert to a link as I only have 2 posts and a link can only be inserted for people having >5 posts)


---------------

Hello all,

Yesterday I went for medicals and during the discussion with the Doctor, I was pointed to an incorrect answer supplied by my husband in emedical referral letter (HAPID form). He has selected "NO" for "Taking prescribed pills and medication" question whereas the answer should have been "Yes" as I take thyroid medicine.

I asked the doctor if my husband can correct this before his comments as has has not done it intentionally, it just happened in the flow (as he was selecting no for 2 other people in the same application). He informed that my husband cannot change this as the letter was already generated. I told him that our intention was clear else we would not have informed him about the medication.

Need your expert guidance on this please. Has anybody faced a similar situation and what was the course of corrective action in this case?

As I donot have access to phycian's comment, I am thinking of writing a letter to the CO (FYI, I still don't have a CO assigned) and attach it to my online application.

I know this forum is the best place to post this question and many thanks in advance for any help that you guys can render.

Regards

A tensed lady 
------------------------------------


Could you please guide the next steps in this case?


----------



## endlessmoor

hi,

I have prepared the VISA application form, and its status is ready to be submitted.
now,

1)they are asking for the fees ( 6160 AUD) for me/my wife and child.

but till now, I have not seen any option to upload my credentials ( marksheets/certificates/service proof etc)

when it is to be done?

2) I have already done my PCC stamped on my passport.

when to upload it?

3)My wife has a new passport prepared just 2 weeks back (revalidation), she has a PCC done in that process( not stamped in her passport).Is it sufficient of , she also need a fresh PCC?

4) My child is under 2 years of age, does he need a PCC or medical?

5) should I go for the medical before paying the fees through "my health declaration"?

your advise is most needed.

Thanks in Adv.


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline....




endlessmoor said:


> hi,
> 
> I have prepared the VISA application form, and its status is ready to be submitted.
> now,
> 
> 1)they are asking for the fees ( 6160 AUD) for me/my wife and child.
> 
> but till now, I have not seen any option to upload my credentials ( marksheets/certificates/service proof etc)
> 
> when it is to be done?
> 
> [JEET] - After you pay your fees, you will get the option for uploading documents.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) I have already done my PCC stamped on my passport.
> 
> when to upload it?
> 
> [JEET] - same as above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)My wife has a new passport prepared just 2 weeks back (revalidation), she has a PCC done in that process( not stamped in her passport).Is it sufficient of , she also need a fresh PCC?
> 
> 
> [JEET] - I assume she renewed her passport. And for that police verification was conducted.
> 
> THIS is different as compared to PCC for PR (in India). Just apply for PCC for your Wife as you did for your PCC and obtain a PCC letter from PSK (via PSK website book an appointment).
> 
> 
> 
> 4) My child is under 2 years of age, does he need a PCC or medical?
> 
> 
> [JEET] - PCC not required. BUT medicals would be required and it would be basic health examination NOT like ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) should I go for the medical before paying the fees through "my health declaration"?
> 
> 
> [JEET] - It is advised to go for Medicals and PCC say around 30-35 days after you lodge the Visa application online (by paying the fees and uploading ALL other required documents).
> 
> *WHY?* - This would enable you to maximize your IED into Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> your advise is most needed.
> 
> Thanks in Adv.


----------



## sameer7106

NParacha said:


> I have below query for my brother's application 190:
> 
> My brother is finalizing documents for assessment, having Bachelor in Business Administration - majors in Finance (BBA hons) with 4 yrs 7 months experience in facilities management. chosen Facilities Manager from SOL to proceed for Assessment. please guide at initial level to proceed with such.
> does Facilities Manager title requires additional certifications etc to fulfill the requirement with respect to the education or can it be ok proceed like this?


Hi,

Please search your occupation at www.anzscosearch.com
You will get all the details there.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## karan1984

anandnilisha said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Need your views please. I have posted a query related to incorrect answer to "Taking prescribed pills & medication" while generation of HAPID. Below is my query posted as a new thread (cannot convert to a link as I only have 2 posts and a link can only be inserted for people having >5 posts)
> 
> 
> ---------------
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Yesterday I went for medicals and during the discussion with the Doctor, I was pointed to an incorrect answer supplied by my husband in emedical referral letter (HAPID form). He has selected "NO" for "Taking prescribed pills and medication" question whereas the answer should have been "Yes" as I take thyroid medicine.
> 
> I asked the doctor if my husband can correct this before his comments as has has not done it intentionally, it just happened in the flow (as he was selecting no for 2 other people in the same application). He informed that my husband cannot change this as the letter was already generated. I told him that our intention was clear else we would not have informed him about the medication.
> 
> Need your expert guidance on this please. Has anybody faced a similar situation and what was the course of corrective action in this case?
> 
> As I donot have access to phycian's comment, I am thinking of writing a letter to the CO (FYI, I still don't have a CO assigned) and attach it to my online application.
> 
> I know this forum is the best place to post this question and many thanks in advance for any help that you guys can render.
> 
> Regards
> 
> A tensed lady
> ------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Could you please guide the next steps in this case?


*I would not do anything of my own or tell anything to the Visa Officer UNTIL they ask you. It may not even be a big deal from the point of the Visa Officer. Tell the visa officer ONLY if he or she asks you. That time you can explain the situation. Your visa can never be rejected until you are given a fair chance to explain your situation. So if the officer thinks it is a matter of concern, he/she will ask you. Until then just let it be.*


----------



## anandnilisha

Hummm, thank you for your reply. My thinking is to confront the mistake that we have made. For this, I have already uploaded form 1023 along with a cover letter. Lets see what the outcome will be.


----------



## Hiraman

My passport shows different address than the one i am living at since 4 years.
I have adhaar card, electricity bill, ration card of the current address.
Would this cause any problem in PCC.
Any one with similar case?

How soon one gets PCC n what is it's validity?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Answered you in another thread....

*Ref:* *PCC timeline in your case*





Hiraman said:


> My passport shows different address than the one i am living at since 4 years.
> I have adhaar card, electricity bill, ration card of the current address.
> Would this cause any problem in PCC.
> Any one with similar case?
> 
> How soon one gets PCC n what is it's validity?


----------



## sribha

Friends, I am working in Kuwait since Feb 2011. I have traveled to India several times during the last 4 yrs and 4 months. Should I include all these travel details in the visa 189 form?

I have included all my other travel dates to other countries (last 10 years).

It would be really a hard task to find out all these dates for me and my family (many times traveled separately).

Can someone help?


----------



## Jeeten#80

Answered you in another thread....

*Ref: **INTERNATIONAL Travel details required for ALL Applicants*





sribha said:


> Friends, I am working in Kuwait since Feb 2011. I have traveled to India several times during the last 4 yrs and 4 months. Should I include all these travel details in the visa 189 form?
> 
> I have included all my other travel dates to other countries (last 10 years).
> 
> It would be really a hard task to find out all these dates for me and my family (many times traveled separately).
> 
> Can someone help?


----------



## sribha

Thanks Jeetendra for your continuous support.


----------



## poochy500

I submitted my eoi for visa 189 on May 10 with 65 pts. What are my chances of getting invite for May 22nd?
263111 here.


----------



## sandeepr

Hi Guys 

I got the grant just now for myself and my wife. Its been a long journey, I will write a separate post regarding my journey. All the best folks. Cheers. Time to open fiddich. Saving it from past 1.5 yrs.


----------



## nsk.14

sandeepr said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got the grant just now for myself and my wife. Its been a long journey, I will write a separate post regarding my journey. All the best folks. Cheers. Time to open fiddich. Saving it from past 1.5 yrs.


Congrats!


----------



## batcoder0619

sandeepr said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got the grant just now for myself and my wife. Its been a long journey, I will write a separate post regarding my journey. All the best folks. Cheers. Time to open fiddich. Saving it from past 1.5 yrs.


Congrats.


----------



## ktth09

sandeepr said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got the grant just now for myself and my wife. Its been a long journey, I will write a separate post regarding my journey. All the best folks. Cheers. Time to open fiddich. Saving it from past 1.5 yrs.


Congrats mate. Now enjoy the golden moment.
After submitting the requested docs by CO, did you do anything to inform them?


----------



## sandeepr

ktth09 said:


> Congrats mate. Now enjoy the golden moment.
> After submitting the requested docs by CO, did you do anything to inform them?


I called them the next morning and the call went to Brisbane office, I spoke to a lady and she was cool and informed she will notify Adelaide office and I can expect action within 7 working days. They took 3 working days to grant.


----------



## sandeepr

nsk.14 said:


> Congrats!


Thank u, wish u the same.


----------



## sandeepr

batcoder0619 said:


> Congrats.


Thank u wish u a speedy grant.


----------



## sandeepr

ktth09 said:


> Congrats mate.


Thank u, wish u a speedy grant.


----------



## harishsidhartha

sribha said:


> Friends, I am working in Kuwait since Feb 2011. I have traveled to India several times during the last 4 yrs and 4 months. Should I include all these travel details in the visa 189 form?
> 
> I have included all my other travel dates to other countries (last 10 years).
> 
> It would be really a hard task to find out all these dates for me and my family (many times traveled separately).
> 
> Can someone help?



Yes, you need to include the travels made to your home land also and this is required in form 80.


----------



## harishsidhartha

sandeepr said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got the grant just now for myself and my wife. Its been a long journey, I will write a separate post regarding my journey. All the best folks. Cheers. Time to open fiddich. Saving it from past 1.5 yrs.


Congratulations.....


----------



## TanuPatel

Congrats Sandeep ! Enjoy 


sandeepr said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got the grant just now for myself and my wife. Its been a long journey, I will write a separate post regarding my journey. All the best folks. Cheers. Time to open fiddich. Saving it from past 1.5 yrs.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

sandeepr said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got the grant just now for myself and my wife. Its been a long journey, I will write a separate post regarding my journey. All the best folks. Cheers. Time to open fiddich. Saving it from past 1.5 yrs.


Congratulations mate....... enjoy the moment.


----------



## sandeepr

harishsidhartha said:


> Congratulations.....


Thanks Harish.


----------



## sandeepr

TanuPatel said:


> Congrats Sandeep ! Enjoy


Thank u tanu.


----------



## sandeepr

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Congratulations mate....... enjoy the moment.


Thanks bro.


----------



## varundev

sandeepr said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got the grant just now for myself and my wife. Its been a long journey, I will write a separate post regarding my journey. All the best folks. Cheers. Time to open fiddich. Saving it from past 1.5 yrs.


Congratulations Sandeep. Its time to lane: and :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Jeeten#80

*
||| Congratulations |||

All The Best !!!


*


sandeepr said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got the grant just now for myself and my wife. Its been a long journey, I will write a separate post regarding my journey. All the best folks. Cheers. Time to open fiddich. Saving it from past 1.5 yrs.


----------



## sandeepr

varundev said:


> Congratulations Sandeep. Its time to lane: and :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


Thanks bro.


----------



## sandeepr

Jeeten#80 said:


> ||| Congratulations |||
> 
> All The Best !!!


Thanks Jeeten. Wish u the same.


----------



## gsena33

Few minutes ago, I got e-mail from CO by requesting *Form 1399 ( War Crime Declaration )*. Has anybody submitted this form before ?


----------



## dee9999

sandeepr said:


> Thanks bro.


Congrats Sandeep


----------



## anandumesh

Congrats Sandeep. Time to update the grant date (in the footer)


----------



## help.for.pr

Hi Guys,

Sorry in advance if I am repeating this question, but I needed answers specific to my case.

1) ANZSCO Code 263111
2) Positive ACS Assessment
3) Current Points 55
4) IELTS (8.5/8/6.5/7)

Am I Currently eligible to file an EOI for NSW under 190 with my IELTS score of (8.5/8/6.5/7)?

Giving PTE this weekend for 65 marks (10 Points) to be eligible for 189.

Can I file EOI for 190 right now and If i score 65 each in PTE, change my EOI to 190 or file 2 separate EOIs?

Any suggestions.

Regards


----------



## batcoder0619

help.for.pr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry in advance if I am repeating this question, but I needed answers specific to my case.
> 
> 1) ANZSCO Code 263111
> 2) Positive ACS Assessment
> 3) Current Points 55
> 4) IELTS (8.5/8/6.5/7)
> 
> Am I Currently eligible to file an EOI for NSW under 190 with my IELTS score of (8.5/8/6.5/7)?
> 
> Giving PTE this weekend for 65 marks (10 Points) to be eligible for 189.
> 
> Can I file EOI for 190 right now and If i score 65 each in PTE, change my EOI to 190 or file 2 separate EOIs?
> 
> Any suggestions.
> 
> Regards


Yes you can file now and update later. But note the update will affect the visa date of effect which is used to determine order for invitation.


----------



## help.for.pr

But will having IELTS score of equivalent to 6 each have any affect?
and as u said that update will effect the date, but if i wait for PTE result, then in any case EOI will be delayed.



batcoder0619 said:


> Yes you can file now and update later. But note the update will affect the visa date of effect which is used to determine order for invitation.


----------



## batcoder0619

help.for.pr said:


> But will having IELTS score of equivalent to 6 each have any affect?
> and as u said that update will effect the date, but if i wait for PTE result, then in any case EOI will be delayed.


It will only affect visa date of effect if there are any change in points


----------



## sandeepr

dee9999 said:


> Congrats Sandeep


Thanks Dee..


----------



## sandeepr

anandumesh said:


> Congrats Sandeep. Time to update the grant date (in the footer)


Thanks Anand, will do it. I was replying from mobile hence was unable to edit the signature.


----------



## nicemathan

Hi There,

Try for few more days. Not weeks.

If nothing meaningful results, go in for credit card option.

These bank folks tend to act weirdly each have their own set of rules.



Hiraman said:


> I went to hdfc and axis bank today and they were asking for visa and air ticket.
> 
> While this was happening, I logged into the net banking and found some options.
> Hdfcbank - in net banking, you get an option to request for a forex card online which will dispatch at home (perhaps with no documents)
> 
> Axis bank- in net banking, there is an option of outward forex remittance, which can be used to make payment in foreign currency. On axis website they have explicitly written that it can be used for visa fees payment. But I don't see about it on immi.gov
> 
> Have you used or know anything about either of the options?


----------



## AnjGin

Hi Friends,

I lodged my 189 visa on 25th March, but no update yet, uploaded medicals and PCC, not sure wts happening ?


----------



## drone

Hello all,

I am happy to inform that, got CO contact today. I have been requested for additional document.
Did upload the additional document on ELoadgement page.

After document upload, sent mail to the contact team by reply all. But unfortunately the *mail is failing to reach the destination*.

Below is the error message sent to my mail.

_Delivery to the following recipients failed.

[email protected]_

I am using outlook.com mail id, I did reply all to the sent mail above. Also tried typing the mail id.
But no help on either case. I tried three times but no help.

My wild guess is, their mail server is down. 

I am planning to contact the team via Phone. Can someone share the phone number please.

Please help me with above case, anyone experiencing the same?

Thanks in advance.

Visa Lodged on : 25 May 2015.


----------



## nicemathan

Please go through page#2 in this thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...n-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html



endlessmoor said:


> hi,
> 
> I have prepared the VISA application form, and its status is ready to be submitted.
> now,
> 
> 1)they are asking for the fees ( 6160 AUD) for me/my wife and child.
> 
> but till now, I have not seen any option to upload my credentials ( marksheets/certificates/service proof etc)
> 
> when it is to be done?
> 
> 2) I have already done my PCC stamped on my passport.
> 
> when to upload it?
> 
> 3)My wife has a new passport prepared just 2 weeks back (revalidation), she has a PCC done in that process( not stamped in her passport).Is it sufficient of , she also need a fresh PCC?
> 
> 4) My child is under 2 years of age, does he need a PCC or medical?
> 
> 5) should I go for the medical before paying the fees through "my health declaration"?
> 
> your advise is most needed.
> 
> Thanks in Adv.


----------



## sandeepr

drone said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am happy to inform that, got CO contact today. I have been requested for additional document.
> Did upload the additional document on ELoadgement page.
> 
> After document upload, sent mail to the contact team by reply all. But unfortunately the mail is failing to reach the destination.
> 
> Below is the error message sent to my mail.
> 
> Delivery to the following recipients failed.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I am using outlook.com mail id, I did reply all to the sent mail above. Also tried typing the mail id.
> But no help on either case. I tried three times but no help.
> 
> My wild guess is, their mail server is down.
> 
> I am planning to contact the team via Phone. Can someone share the phone number please.
> 
> Please help me with above case, anyone experiencing the same?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Visa Lodged on : 25 May 2015.


Hi,

This is the contact number 0061731367000.
I once heard that we will face problems with outlook or yahoo email ids and my agent suggested to use gmail instead. Try checking with a different mail I'd. I sent a mail to team2.Adelaide from gmail.


----------



## nicemathan

I would suggest to call them up in the number and clarify on the mail ID part.

As you might have stated that use XYZ mail ID for any official communication for VISA purpose.

If possible speak with CO and get it changed to gmail, so that later part you dont face issues. Think about getting grant and CO gets a failure message. Nightmare situation.

I wish you (Drone) dont face such condition :fingerscrossed:



sandeepr said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the contact number 0061731367000.
> I once heard that we will face problems with outlook or yahoo email ids and my agent suggested to use gmail instead. Try checking with a different mail I'd. I sent a mail to team2.Adelaide from gmail.


----------



## nicemathan

Congratulations Sandeep    



sandeepr said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got the grant just now for myself and my wife. Its been a long journey, I will write a separate post regarding my journey. All the best folks. Cheers. Time to open fiddich. Saving it from past 1.5 yrs.


----------



## sandeepr

nicemathan said:


> Congratulations Sandeep


Thanks a lot buddy.


----------



## manpreet89

Hello everyone,
I have a doubt regarding employment status during PR application. I hope any of forum member might have experience or knowledge to help me out!.

I am a mechanical engineer with 4 years of continuous experience. Ielts Score overall-7.5 and at least 7.0 each module.
I want to quit my job while i am applying for visa under subclass 189.
I want to know:
1. If i am currently unemployed will it impact the PR application?
2. If i continue my job till skill assessment from engineers australia and then quit my job. Will it affect the process of application to DIBP?

Awaiting the response.

thanks and regards
Manpreet Singh


----------



## srisydney

Hi there,

I took up the PTE A on 23 March and got my report. Now I am in the process of submitting my EOI for subclass 189.

In the EOI I need to provide TEST REFERENCE NUMBER.
In this section do I provide 

Test Taker ID or
Registration ID

from the Test Taker Score Report??


----------



## amit9845

Hi,

Can some one please clarify my following doubts regarding the eVisa application question:

1) National ID Document -> What needs to be filled in here ? Adhaar Card information, PAN Card, Passport or should it be left blank ?

2) Previous country of residence : Do we need to mention short/lesiure stays as well here (4-5 days stay) ? The residence address in that case would be that of hotel usually ?


----------



## explorer101

srisydney said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I took up the PTE A on 23 March and got my report. Now I am in the process of submitting my EOI for subclass 189.
> 
> In the EOI I need to provide TEST REFERENCE NUMBER.
> In this section do I provide
> 
> Test Taker ID or
> Registration ID
> 
> from the Test Taker Score Report??


Registration id


----------



## Jeeten#80

Please see my comments inline...





amit9845 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can some one please clarify my following doubts regarding the eVisa application question:
> 
> 1) National ID Document -> What needs to be filled in here ? Adhaar Card information, PAN Card, Passport or should it be left blank ?
> [JEET]- AADHAAR Card or PAN Card will work here. People have used either of these without any problem.
> 
> 
> 2) Previous country of residence : Do we need to mention short/lesiure stays as well here (4-5 days stay) ? The residence address in that case would be that of hotel usually ?
> [JEET]- You would have to include details of 1 day International trips as well. So Include ALL trip details. Yes hotel address will work here.


----------



## Rennie

*Reg EOI Submission*

I am going to apply for Visa 189 --> 261313.

1. I got a positive ACS with 8 years of experience. Actually I have 10 years and ACS gave result after April 2007. I am a mother of 2 kids and primary applicant. I did not deduct my maternity leave in the statutory declaration submitted to ACS(11 months overall maternity leave in my career). 
How should I fill the EOI wrt the experience details?

2. Do we need to show IT documents(Form 16) and for what duration I should submit the payslips ? Now Im working n 3rd company.

3. As of now I have 55 points , can I claim 5 points for spouse? What is needed to claim those points? Should he have IELTS score , assessed his skills in ACS also?
Kindly share your thoughts.

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## Expecting189

Rennie said:


> I am going to apply for Visa 189 --> 261313.
> 
> 1. I got a positive ACS with 8 years of experience. Actually I have 10 years and ACS gave result after April 2007. I am a mother of 2 kids and primary applicant. I did not deduct my maternity leave in the statutory declaration submitted to ACS(11 months overall maternity leave in my career).
> How should I fill the EOI wrt the experience details?
> 
> 2. Do we need to show IT documents(Form 16) and for what duration I should submit the payslips ? Now Im working n 3rd company.
> 
> 3. As of now I have 55 points , can I claim 5 points for spouse? What is needed to claim those points? Should he have IELTS score , assessed his skills in ACS also?
> Kindly share your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie



1. Your experience details in EOI should be exactly the same as you have mentioned at the time of ACS.

2. ITRs and Form16s for all the years that you have claimed to have worked. Payslips (one for each quarter is good enough). All Employment documents like Offer / Joining letter, Relieving letters, Promotion/ Increment letters are also helpful. In short you need to establish beyond doubt that you were employed for the tenure you have claimed in your EOI.

3. You can claim points for spouse only if you and your spouse both fall under the same Job Code (In your case he too should be working in a profession that falls under 261313).
All dependents (including your spouse) who are 18 years or above need to prove their proficiency in english. One way is to provide a declaration from the College / University stating that the courses undertaken by your dependents were taught in English. If this is not the case then your dependents need to sit for an English language exam (IELTS, PET, etc).


----------



## Tony_911

Hello to everyone
I would like to ask for help to reveal the mistery in the assessment form I received from Australian Institute of Management. I am filling the EOI form and I confused by the qualification I need to state. Please, help me figure out how many points I have to claim in qualification if I got the following message - I quote "*The following qualification which you confirmed in your application is assessed by the Australian Educational International - National office of Overseas Skills Recognition
(AEI-NOOSR) at the Australian equivalent qualifications at the level of Bachelor’s Degree.
• Diploma in Automated Systems of Data Processing and Management*". I guess - I achieved 15 points for the equivalent of Bachelor degree - Or I got only 10 points??? Thank you for help


----------



## Rennie

Hi

Thanks for the reply.

Still I need some clarification reg the ACS Skill assesment.
My experience letter was for the entire work period without excluding the maternity leave. Now do I need to mention the maternity split up in EOI deducting the months from overall experience?
Or can I mention the exact work period from ACS without mentioning ML but I would have payslips without salary and IT forms with tax as 0.
How will I substantiate when asked for it?

Thanks,
Rennie


----------



## danhkhan

Hello Everyone..

I would really appreciate anyone's information regarding the matter.

I lodged my application on 3rd March 15.
CO asked for few docs on 16th April. Uploaded the same day.
Got the acknowledgement on 23rd April but with that it was the DELAY Email as well.
My Wife is pregnant and she is due in 1st week of July.
I told to DIBP today morning and told her our situation that we will not be able to travel after 25th May. Which she noted and asked me put an email the same time as well so can expedite the email to the concerned management. But she told as well that as I have already received a delay email so it is possible that I may not get a positive response as well.
In that case she asked to put the HOLD Email so that hold our visa finalising till the birth of new born.

I wanted to know the process of Hold Email that either i have to submit the Change of Circumstances form just and email subjecting my application no. N Case officer no. will do for it?
And how the process works after when I will send my new born documents? Does it take the same delay times like Visa Process or is it a swift process then?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## manU22

Hello Rennie, please see my comments inline. More questions are welcome.




Rennie said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Still I need some clarification reg the ACS Skill assesment.
> My experience letter was for the entire work period without excluding the maternity leave. Now do I need to mention the maternity split up in EOI deducting the months from overall experience?
> *As you said its a leave that means you were still in the company's payroll with or without salary. You can put the entire experience and no need to break if you were still in the same company during that time (or in case you left the company the ex should be split based on the reliveing date from the previous and joining date of the next company). Salary slips for Jan and Dec of each year is fine if you cant five for each quarter.*
> 
> Or can I mention the exact work period from ACS without mentioning ML but I would have payslips without salary and IT forms with tax as 0.
> How will I substantiate when asked for it?
> 
> *Can you give specific details with dates. For your information, there are cases when people really didnt have payslips or ITR/Form 16 for few years and the CO dint ask for them either*
> 
> *One question, in case you have to remove the ML period what would be your total points. If its going to be 55 after you remove the ML period then we can remove it. Also please advice when will you reach 55 or 60 points in months from now(May 2015)*
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


----------



## msgforsunil

*Visa second payment for secondary applicant not meeting functional english criteria.*

I remember having read in the forum that if the secondary applicant doesn't meet functional english criteria(both non graduate/non diploma or not taken up English test), then one could alternately pay the second fees(approx. $4.5K). However, I am not able to find the same in IMMI site. 

Can you please point me to the same in the IMMI site? 
Is is the rules same for all Visa or is it specific to a Visa?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## manU22

You are right Sunil. I also remember that the CO would ask when the application is reviewed for the second installment. 

I could get this link but it does not state the amount. Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist



msgforsunil said:


> I remember having read in the forum that if the secondary applicant doesn't meet functional english criteria(both non graduate/non diploma or not taken up English test), then one could alternately pay the second fees(approx. $4.5K). However, I am not able to find the same in IMMI site.
> 
> Can you please point me to the same in the IMMI site?
> Is is the rules same for all Visa or is it specific to a Visa?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


----------



## msgforsunil

manU22 said:


> You are right Sunil. I also remember that the CO would ask when the application is reviewed for the second installment.
> 
> I could get this link but it does not state the amount. Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist



Thanks manU22, got the below statement from the link you had given.

For each of your dependent applicants who are aged 18 years or older at the time of application must provide evidence of Functional English. If the applicant does not have evidence of having Functional English, you will need to provide a statement indicating your intention to pay the second instalment of the visa application charge

What do you think could be done for getting to know about the charges?


----------



## msgforsunil

msgforsunil said:


> Thanks manU22, got the below statement from the link you had given.
> 
> For each of your dependent applicants who are aged 18 years or older at the time of application must provide evidence of Functional English. If the applicant does not have evidence of having Functional English, you will need to provide a statement indicating your intention to pay the second instalment of the visa application charge
> 
> What do you think could be done for getting to know about the charges?


Wow, I figured it out.

It is documented at http://www.immi.gov.au/help/documents/990i/990i0613.pdf. Look for word, functional English

But not sure, if its the latest though as its dated June-2013.


----------



## AnjGin

48th day waiting eagerly , been following this forum from last few weeks.


----------



## rameshkd

AnjGin said:


> 48th day waiting eagerly , been following this forum from last few weeks.


63 days and still waiting. Hope you get the message


----------



## ivylsl

*Entering Australia without using 189 visa*

Hi all

I'm making plans to go australia for a vacation in the next few months. However, at the moment my visa subclass 189 is in process. If in any case my visa was being approved, can I still use tourist visa to enter australia? I dont wish to waste the 1 year period that will be given and i can make use of that time to make other arrangements.


----------



## mailtosomesh

Dear Friends,

I am moving to Melbourne in Mid June and looking for some partner for sharing house. I have got a big house for 350 AUD per week and would like to know if anybody is interested in that. I will share details separately on request.


----------



## tahanpaa

rameshkd said:


> 63 days and still waiting. Hope you get the message


102 days and still waiting.


----------



## mike_0707

HI All,

I have got NSW nomination recently. I am about to submit the online visa lodgement today and have couple of doubts in filling the application and need help to take it forward.

Question 1 :

Duration of overseas employment

Less than 3 years in the past 10 years
3 years in the past 10 years
5 years in the past 10 years
8 years in the past 10 years

I have selected the option 3 years in the past 10 years though I have 7.7 years experience ACS deducted 4 years experience as I am from ECE background. So please let me know whether this selected option is right or worng.

Question 2:

I have been to australia in 2009 for 9 months on student visa and after first semester I returned back to India due to health problems discontinuing my studies. I have a pending vodafone mobile bill payment of 900AUD in Sydney which I am going to pay in August 2015. Will this debt be a problem for my visa grant.

Please help appreciate your time


----------



## Jeeten#80

*ATTN:* *Rennie & Expecting189*


Correction regarding "*Points for Partner Skill Qualifications*" (_*Highlighted in GREEN below*_)


**********************************************************************

>>*You can receive five points if your partner meets requirements at the time you are invited to apply relating to:*

* AGE
* English Language Ability
* *A suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List (SOL) used for your application (Primary Applicant's)* *AND NOT* if you and your spouse both fall under the same Occupation/Job Code. 

You cannot receive these points if your partner is not included on your visa application, or if they are an Australian citizen or an Australian permanent resident.

**********************************************************************


*e.g. *As your are a Software Engineer AND your husband is an Accountant. As both the occupations Fall under the same Skilled Occupation List (SOL) you are eligible to claim partner points IF you meet the other Criteria mentioned above.



Expecting189 said:


> 1. Your experience details in EOI should be exactly the same as you have mentioned at the time of ACS.
> 
> 2. ITRs and Form16s for all the years that you have claimed to have worked. Payslips (one for each quarter is good enough). All Employment documents like Offer / Joining letter, Relieving letters, Promotion/ Increment letters are also helpful. In short you need to establish beyond doubt that you were employed for the tenure you have claimed in your EOI.
> 
> 3. You can *claim points for spouse only if you and your spouse both fall under the same Job Code (In your case he too should be working in a profession that falls under 261313)*.
> All dependents (including your spouse) who are 18 years or above need to prove their proficiency in english. One way is to provide a declaration from the College / University stating that the courses undertaken by your dependents were taught in English. If this is not the case then your dependents need to sit for an English language exam (IELTS, PET, etc).





> *Originally Posted by Rennie*
> I am going to apply for Visa 189 --> 261313.
> 
> 1. I got a positive ACS with 8 years of experience. Actually I have 10 years and ACS gave result after April 2007. I am a mother of 2 kids and primary applicant. I did not deduct my maternity leave in the statutory declaration submitted to ACS(11 months overall maternity leave in my career).
> How should I fill the EOI wrt the experience details?
> 
> 2. Do we need to show IT documents(Form 16) and for what duration I should submit the payslips ? Now Im working n 3rd company.
> 
> 3. As of now I have 55 points , can I claim 5 points for spouse? What is needed to claim those points? Should he have IELTS score , assessed his skills in ACS also?
> Kindly share your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


----------



## Jeeten#80

Read this update before you proceed:

*REF*: *Points for Partner Skill Qualifications*





Rennie said:


> I am going to apply for Visa 189 --> 261313.
> 
> 1. I got a positive ACS with 8 years of experience. Actually I have 10 years and ACS gave result after April 2007. I am a mother of 2 kids and primary applicant. I did not deduct my maternity leave in the statutory declaration submitted to ACS(11 months overall maternity leave in my career).
> How should I fill the EOI wrt the experience details?
> 
> 2. Do we need to show IT documents(Form 16) and for what duration I should submit the payslips ? Now Im working n 3rd company.
> 
> 3. As of now I have 55 points , can I claim 5 points for spouse? What is needed to claim those points? Should he have IELTS score , assessed his skills in ACS also?
> Kindly share your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rennie


----------



## Jeeten#80

*||| Correction regarding: Points for Partner Skill Qualifications |||*

Correction regarding "*Points for Partner Skill Qualifications*"


*A suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List (SOL) used for your application (Primary Applicant's)*

*AND NOT*

*If you and your spouse both fall under the same Occupation/Job Code.*


*REF*: *Criteria: Points for Partner Skill Qualifications*





Expecting189 said:


> 1. Your experience details in EOI should be exactly the same as you have mentioned at the time of ACS.
> 
> 2. ITRs and Form16s for all the years that you have claimed to have worked. Payslips (one for each quarter is good enough). All Employment documents like Offer / Joining letter, Relieving letters, Promotion/ Increment letters are also helpful. In short you need to establish beyond doubt that you were employed for the tenure you have claimed in your EOI.
> 
> 3. You can claim points for spouse only if you and your spouse both fall under the same Job Code (In your case he too should be working in a profession that falls under 261313).
> All dependents (including your spouse) who are 18 years or above need to prove their proficiency in english. One way is to provide a declaration from the College / University stating that the courses undertaken by your dependents were taught in English. If this is not the case then your dependents need to sit for an English language exam (IELTS, PET, etc).


----------



## husain081

Jeeten#80 said:


> Correction regarding "*Points for Partner Skill Qualifications*"
> 
> 
> *A suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List (SOL) used for your application (Primary Applicant's)*
> 
> *AND NOT*
> 
> *If you and your spouse both fall under the same Occupation/Job Code.*
> 
> 
> *REF*: *Criteria: Points for Partner Skill Qualifications*



Add to this...

If you are claiming points (5) for partners, he/she has to take IELTS and should score minimum of 6 in each module. Universisty/college medium of english will not work for this.


----------



## tauseef

Hi,

I am in the process of filing for 190 VISA. Actually I have got JOB offer from another company and I will be joining after submitting my 190 application. Now the question is that do I have to inform DIAC that I have changed the company? Moreover, my new JOB does not match 60% with the ANZSCO code I have used in the application.

Kindly letme know what to do, should I take the offer and mark my new JOB as irrelevant, if yes, would that have any consequence? where DIAC required you to be in a JOB for some month/years.

What is the safest way? should I continue working with the same company until my case is finalized?

I will appreciate if you guys can point me in the right direction

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## AnjGin

That's strange 63 days , usually people are getting in 50-60 days as per the trend in forum


----------



## rameshkd

AnjGin said:


> That's strange 63 days , usually people are getting in 50-60 days as per the trend in forum


Yeah, I know. I'm so frustrated now that today I deleted my Immi account, tired of checking the status everyday for the past 2 weeks. 
Now let the grant come when it's due.


----------



## Jeeten#80

*Based on my understanding of the process...*


*** Best thing would be to join the NEW company and then File your 190 visa (provided you have ample time on hand to join the New company AND THEN lodge VISA). Also mark it as irrelevant in the Visa application.

*********************************************************************

IF you are short on TIME. Then.....


* File your 190 visa
* TAKE up the new offer. AND THEN inform DIAC about the change in circumstances by filing the relevant form. There would be no adverse consequences on your application if you do this.


***Also there is no mandate with DIAC that AT the time of VISA filing you have to be employed in the same Occupation for under which you are applying VISA. Currently unemployed people also lodge VISA.




tauseef said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the process of filing for 190 VISA. Actually I have got JOB offer from another company and I will be joining after submitting my 190 application. Now the question is that do I have to inform DIAC that I have changed the company? Moreover, my new JOB does not match 60% with the ANZSCO code I have used in the application.
> 
> Kindly letme know what to do, should I take the offer and mark my new JOB as irrelevant, if yes, would that have any consequence? where DIAC required you to be in a JOB for some month/years.
> 
> What is the safest way? should I continue working with the same company until my case is finalized?
> 
> I will appreciate if you guys can point me in the right direction
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Tauseef


----------



## SRLMR

Hi Can you please provide the latest update on the Siebel Market..


----------



## nicemathan

Buddy go through the 1st couple of pages in the thread pasted below; you will get some more information.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html



amit9845 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can some one please clarify my following doubts regarding the eVisa application question:
> 
> 1) National ID Document -> What needs to be filled in here ? Adhaar Card information, PAN Card, Passport or should it be left blank ?
> 
> 2) Previous country of residence : Do we need to mention short/lesiure stays as well here (4-5 days stay) ? The residence address in that case would be that of hotel usually ?


----------



## nicemathan

Registration ID; which is also pasted vertically in your scorecard.



srisydney said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I took up the PTE A on 23 March and got my report. Now I am in the process of submitting my EOI for subclass 189.
> 
> In the EOI I need to provide TEST REFERENCE NUMBER.
> In this section do I provide
> 
> Test Taker ID or
> Registration ID
> 
> from the Test Taker Score Report??


----------



## nicemathan

Q1; choose the option matching to ACS approved years.
Q2; shouldnt be an issue as far as I know.

*And that was my 1000th POST in this forum*



mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I have got NSW nomination recently. I am about to submit the online visa lodgement today and have couple of doubts in filling the application and need help to take it forward.
> 
> Question 1 :
> 
> Duration of overseas employment
> 
> Less than 3 years in the past 10 years
> 3 years in the past 10 years
> 5 years in the past 10 years
> 8 years in the past 10 years
> 
> I have selected the option 3 years in the past 10 years though I have 7.7 years experience ACS deducted 4 years experience as I am from ECE background. So please let me know whether this selected option is right or worng.
> 
> Question 2:
> 
> I have been to australia in 2009 for 9 months on student visa and after first semester I returned back to India due to health problems discontinuing my studies. I have a pending vodafone mobile bill payment of 900AUD in Sydney which I am going to pay in August 2015. Will this debt be a problem for my visa grant.
> 
> Please help appreciate your time


----------



## Allelockon1

Did anyone got 190 Visa in the last few days?


----------



## nicemathan

Check in the VISA tracker once....



Allelockon1 said:


> Did anyone got 190 Visa in the last few days?


----------



## msgforsunil

*Should I mention the Hotel or Office address for 3 months stay in abroad in Visa?*

Should I mention the Hotel or the Office address for a 3 months stay in abroad in Visa application? Which is the better of the two?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## sameer7106

Hi friends,

I got one doubt which i want clear ...... 

I am filling the 17 page visa application at immi's website and there under my profession start and end date i have written start date as what i have mentioned in my EOI (the same is been mentioned in skill assessment as well) but the end date in EOI i have mentioned as *12/04/2015* and since i am working in the same company so, should i mention the *current date in end date or it should be in sync with EOI???*

Regards
Sameer


----------



## msgforsunil

*Clarification on Functional English score?*

As per https://www.immi.gov.au/faqs/Pages/aelt.aspx the functional english is stated as below.

Functional(English Language proficiency level)-Average/total/overall across test components only(Test component)-30 for PTE

As I understand there is no restriction on the minimum score that one could get in each test component(listening, reading, writing, speaking), say one can get 20(less than 30) in reading and can get more in speaking(say 40). Rather "Overall Score" must be greater than or equal to 30. IMMI just looks into the "Overall Score" and not Communicative Skills or Enabling Skills score. 

Please confirm my understanding.

Thank you


----------



## manU22

msgforsunil said:


> Should I mention the Hotel or the Office address for a 3 months stay in abroad in Visa application? Which is the better of the two?
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


Hotel Address.


----------



## manU22

Yes for dependents. No for spouse points.



msgforsunil said:


> As per https://www.immi.gov.au/faqs/Pages/aelt.aspx the functional english is stated as below.
> 
> Functional(English Language proficiency level)-Average/total/overall across test components only(Test component)-30 for PTE
> 
> As I understand there is no restriction on the minimum score that one could get in each test component(listening, reading, writing, speaking), say one can get 20(less than 30) in reading and can get more in speaking(say 40). Rather "Overall Score" must be greater than or equal to 30. IMMI just looks into the "Overall Score" and not Communicative Skills or Enabling Skills score.
> 
> Please confirm my understanding.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## manU22

Current date should be given, assessment states that your experience after MMM/YYYY is considered equivalent to the jobcode. You will have to provide supporting documents in any case. Please put the current date.



sameer7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got one doubt which i want clear ......
> 
> I am filling the 17 page visa application at immi's website and there under my profession start and end date i have written start date as what i have mentioned in my EOI (the same is been mentioned in skill assessment as well) but the end date in EOI i have mentioned as *12/04/2015* and since i am working in the same company so, should i mention the *current date in end date or it should be in sync with EOI???*
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


----------



## msgforsunil

*Reupload docs in Visa Application?*

Is there a provision to re-upload docs as part of Visa Application?

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## rameshkd

msgforsunil said:


> Is there a provision to re-upload docs as part of Visa Application?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


As long as your application is not locked by the CO, you can upload any docs.


----------



## sameer7106

manU22 said:


> Current date should be given, assessment states that your experience after MMM/YYYY is considered equivalent to the jobcode. You will have to provide supporting documents in any case. Please put the current date.
> 
> 
> 
> sameer7106 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> 
> I got one doubt which i want clear ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am filling the 17 page visa application at immi's website and there under my profession start and end date i have written start date as what i have mentioned in my EOI (the same is been mentioned in skill assessment as well) but the end date in EOI i have mentioned as *12/04/2015* and since i am working in the same company so, should i mention the *current date in end date or it should be in sync with EOI???*
> 
> Regards
> Sameer
Click to expand...

Thanks manu,

Since I am not claiming any points for my work exp even then I have to show the supporting docs?? If yes, then what docs do I have to give in support??

Regards
Sameer


----------



## frank16

I was contacted by a CO yesterday, but couldn't reply back to the email he used. It's a delivery failure. So, I replied to the email stated in their attachment. Both emails have same domain but it's the email he used that has specific address like teamX behind. 
Did anyone experience it? What should I do?


----------



## manU22

sameer7106 said:


> Thanks manu,
> 
> Since I am not claiming any points for my work exp even then I have to show the supporting docs?? If yes, then what docs do I have to give in support??
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


documents for spouse:

Passport
English competency
Marriage certificate
Certificate of birth -> birth or tenth marksheet.


----------



## manU22

msgforsunil said:


> Is there a provision to re-upload docs as part of Visa Application?
> 
> Thank you
> Sunil Kumar


re-upload -> to me is a document was uploaded earlier say passport, then you want to upload the same document(passport example) because the first one was not correct. If my understanding above is true, then -> you cant delete any previously uploaded document but can upload another one as mentioned by the other member till the applicaiton is unlocked


----------



## batcoder0619

sameer7106 said:


> Thanks manu,
> 
> Since I am not claiming any points for my work exp even then I have to show the supporting docs?? If yes, then what docs do I have to give in support??
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


If you are not claiming points, then no need to supply documents. CO will only be concerned about docs for points claimed.


----------



## nsk.14

I lodged my 189 visa application on 5th April. Application status was showing as Assessment in progress until yesterday. 

Today the status has changed to "Application Received" and I find a new link: Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant, below Health Section. But I had already uploaded Form 80 a while back.

Does it mean CO has been assigned or its a generic status update?

Thanks.


----------



## deepchouhan

nsk.14 said:


> I lodged my 189 visa application on 5th April. Application status was showing as Assessment in progress until yesterday.
> 
> Today the status has changed to "Application Received" and I find a new link: Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant, below Health Section. But I had already uploaded Form 80 a while back.
> 
> Does it mean CO has been assigned or its a generic status update?
> 
> Thanks.


Same here. I have submitted my application on 7th April, and today the status has changed to 'Application Received', seems to be some glitch in the system.


----------



## piyush1132003

nsk.14 said:


> I lodged my 189 visa application on 5th April. Application status was showing as Assessment in progress until yesterday.
> 
> Today the status has changed to "Application Received" and I find a new link: Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant, below Health Section. But I had already uploaded Form 80 a while back.
> 
> Does it mean CO has been assigned or its a generic status update?
> 
> Thanks.


Character assessment - have you done or initiated PCC.
If not, you can start

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## nsk.14

deepchouhan said:


> Same here. I have submitted my application on 7th April, and today the status has changed to 'Application Received', seems to be some glitch in the system.


Looks there was a system update sometime yesterday...just saw few other posts in a different thread.


----------



## nsk.14

piyush1132003 said:


> Character assessment - have you done or initiated PCC.
> If not, you can start
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Yes, all documents have been front loaded. Looks like its a system update for all, guess I got a bit excited!


----------



## piyush1132003

nsk.14 said:


> Yes, all documents have been front loaded. Looks like its a system update for all, guess I got a bit excited!


All the best mate, keep us posted 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## yangtze_yankee

nsk.14 said:


> I lodged my 189 visa application on 5th April. Application status was showing as Assessment in progress until yesterday.
> 
> Today the status has changed to "Application Received" and I find a new link: Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant, below Health Section. But I had already uploaded Form 80 a while back.
> 
> Does it mean CO has been assigned or its a generic status update?
> 
> Thanks.


Same here. And the "Last updated" date also changed for my application - it used to be some day last year. The new date happens to be the day on which we went to clinic for our newborn's health checks. Hope everything is OK.

By the way we sent all the documents that CO requested last year (yes last year, because we were expecting a baby) and are waiting to pay the VAC2. How long does it take for the CO to send the VAC2 bill? And grant? Will they ask for additional docs like Form 80? Thanks!


----------



## nsk.14

yangtze_yankee said:


> Same here. And the "Last updated" date also changed for my application - it used to be some day last year. The new date happens to be the day on which we went to clinic for our newborn's health checks. Hope everything is OK.
> 
> By the way we sent all the documents that CO requested last year (yes last year, because we were expecting a baby) and are waiting to pay the VAC2. How long does it take for the CO to send the VAC2 bill? And grant? Will they ask for additional docs like Form 80? Thanks!


Looks like its a system update for all. so you need not worry.

I would recommend to upload Form 80 to avoid unnecessary delays. I don't have any idea about VAC2, will leave it to others.


----------



## sasa2014

yangtze_yankee said:


> Same here. And the "Last updated" date also changed for my application - it used to be some day last year. The new date happens to be the day on which we went to clinic for our newborn's health checks. Hope everything is OK.
> 
> By the way we sent all the documents that CO requested last year (yes last year, because we were expecting a baby) and are waiting to pay the VAC2. How long does it take for the CO to send the VAC2 bill? And grant? Will they ask for additional docs like Form 80? Thanks!


why has somebody's status changed from "Assessment in progress" to "Last updated"....mine is still "assessment in progress"...
does this change happen to many buddy in the forum?


----------



## yangtze_yankee

sasa2014 said:


> why has somebody's status changed from "Assessment in progress" to "Last updated"....mine is still "assessment in progress"...
> does this change happen to many buddy in the forum?


Sorry I didn't make it clear. The status changed from "assessment in progress" to "application received", and "Last updated" date (column next to status) also changed.


----------



## nicemathan

Call them via phone, few other members also faced similar issues.

Better to speak to them and get it clarified. OR it might be due to system upgrade.

Give it a try (replying to their) once, if it fails, call them. Number is posted few pages back in the same thread.



frank16 said:


> I was contacted by a CO yesterday, but couldn't reply back to the email he used. It's a delivery failure. So, I replied to the email stated in their attachment. Both emails have same domain but it's the email he used that has specific address like teamX behind.
> Did anyone experience it? What should I do?


----------



## yangtze_yankee

sasa2014 said:


> OH really ..... does this happens to many people? mate, it seems to be a good sign for you ...at least it means some progress...i feel like u r getting the grant fairly soon
> when did you lodge your application? mind sharing? are u 189 or 190?
> 
> i have lodged 190 visa on 18 Feb, and the status is "assessment in progress" and never chg since then..


Thanks. Last August, 189... It took so long because we had a baby. Last week we completed everything requested and I'm becoming a little anxious again


----------



## natali-new

dear all,could you pls advise me if i am correct placing the process in the following way - IELTS-Submission-EOI-Visa submission-Med-Grant


----------



## Jeeten#80

*A slight correction...*


* English Language Test (IELTS, PTE-A....) | *Outcome* - Positive result with required score

* Skills Assessment (For ICT people its form ACS...) | *Outcome* - Positive Assessment

* State Sponsorship Nomianiton (SS) - IF going for 190 VISA (Process different for different States) | *Outcome* - SS Approval

* Then based on your TOTAL Points you Submit EOI for e.g. 189 or 190 | *Outcome* - Invitation to lodge VISA online

* VISA Application Submission

* *MEDICALS and PCC* (say after 30-35 after you submit your VISA application, in order to maximize your IED into Australia.)


*FINAL outcome* - VISA GRANT


*** FEW steps are interchangeable.




natali-new said:


> dear all,could you pls advise me if i am correct placing the process in the following way - IELTS-Submission-EOI-Visa submission-Med-Grant


----------



## drone

nicemathan said:


> Call them via phone, few other members also faced similar issues.
> 
> Better to speak to them and get it clarified. OR it might be due to system upgrade.
> 
> Give it a try (replying to their) once, if it fails, call them. Number is posted few pages back in the same thread.


I had the same problem. when called CO, he did inform me to sent mail to the general pool for the region [email protected] instead for the specific team adelaide.gsm.team(x)@immi.gov.au. x = 1,2,3, 4... 

If you are sending mail to team then there is mail failure notification. Either its gmail or outlook or yahoo.

You should get the response mail after you sent mail to general pool for that region.


----------



## harishsidhartha

Today CO send me an email asking to pay VAC2 for my mother. I have made the payment today. Hope CO asks for VAC2 payment only if every thing is clear and is about to grand visa. Am I right?


----------



## explorer101

Guys,

My visa application status has changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Application Received" today. Weird right? Should I be worried?
I haven't been contacted by CO also.


----------



## sandeepr

*My Journey*

Hi Guys,

As mentioned earlier when I got the grant that I will write about my journey, I am providing a brief insight into it so far.

I started my processing in the month of Dec 2013 and by Jan 2014 I applied for Software Tester Assessment to ACS and also applied for Vetassess Point Test Only in Feb 2014. I got the ACS result in 2 months and I did not get any points for my work experience due to RPL route. I got the Vetassess result in May 2014 and by that time I took my first IELTS exam and scored 8.5, 8.5, 7.5, 6.5 and I applied for revaluation and booked for 2nd attempt. However, I scored 6.5 again in Writing and there was no change in my revaluation. Then tried the last attempt in Aug 2014 and got the desired score of 8.5, 8.5, 7, 7 and finally submitted for Victoria SS for Software Tester(55+5).

After 3 months I got the refusal letter in December 2014 and my hopes of settling in Aussie were shattered. I had only one way and that is to change my code to Software Engineer and when I checked the description of Software Engineer, I was relieved as I had 90% of the R&R already in the previous referral letters. I added few more missing points and applied for ACS and got the result in 5 working days.

Now the other major hurdle was I had only 55 points (Age-30, Edu-15, IELTS-10) and for 189 I don't have the points to apply for EOI and Software Engineer is very tight with Vic and NSW SS. The only option was to go for PTE-A. I got a CD from a friend and there were 3 sample tests and I took them and booked the test. My intention was to get a hang of the test and try it out once. I didn't panic as I was literally prepared to take it once again and just gave my best there. To my utter shock, I got it in single attempt and it was on Feb 23 I took the test and the result was out on 24th. 

I submitted my EOI with 65 points on 25th Feb and got the invite at 6.30 PM on 26th. I arranged the money and submitted my application on Mar 18th. I had all the documents except South Africa PCC and I knew all the way that this document will take some time and I wanted to submit it before the CO contacts me, but luckily I got it after 2 days from CO contact and got the grant on Monday the 11th May 2015 for myself and my wife.

I have been an ardent follower of this forum and got help from several members through this 1.5 years journey. I am thankful to them and I have helped others wherever I can. I will definitely be active in this forum as I have made few good friends whom I am going to catch up in Aussie and share a Beer. 

I wish everyone a speedy grant and a better and peaceful life in Aussie. See you there folks. 

P.S.: if anyone needs the PTE cd link, please PM Me your email Id, I will forward it.


----------



## msgforsunil

manU22 said:


> re-upload -> to me is a document was uploaded earlier say passport, then you want to upload the same document(passport example) because the first one was not correct. If my understanding above is true, then -> you cant delete any previously uploaded document but can upload another one as mentioned by the other member till the applicaiton is unlocked


Thanks manU22. When would the application get locked(guess its locked and not unlocked) after which one will not be able to reupload?


----------



## manU22

msgforsunil said:


> Thanks manU22. When would the application get locked(guess its locked and not unlocked) after which one will not be able to reupload?


Its locked during processing and unlocked if additional documents are required by CO. It should be unlocked for you now.


----------



## yangtze_yankee

Maverick83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query about adding newborn to my application. The details are:
> 
> 1. I received an invite to apply for 189 visa on 27-Feb-2015. I did not submit the application, since I was waiting on India PCC for my wife. Since, she was pregnant, I thought her medicals won't be done.
> 2. My daughter was born on 25-Apr-2015 and since i did not have any document (birth certificate & passport) in her name, I decided to submit the application with just 2 applicants (me & my wife) on 27-Apr-2015. The invite was valid till 28-Apr-2015.
> 
> The question is -should I go ahead and upload the 'Change of Circumstances-Form 1022' now? Once the passport is received, I can upload 'Add new applicant form' and pay relevant fees. I haven't received any communication on allocation of CO.
> 
> Do you guy see any problem with this approach? Do you think CO will question the timing of 'Change of Circumstances' form? :confused2:


Man I admire your courage and patience (submit on the last day )!

I don't think CO will question the timing (you can decide to add or not to add the dependent any time). If you can get baby's documents ready in 1-2 weeks that's fine. However I'm not ware that there's an 'Add new applicant form'... We just emailed CO the 1022 form together with baby's documents.

For babies born during application you don't need to pay application fee for them. But you submitted the application after your baby was born, so I don't know if this still applies... 

If you are anxious you can submit a 1022 form now to describe your situation.

Just my 2 cents. Seniors could give you better answers. Congratulations on the new family member and best luck!


----------



## yangtze_yankee

explorer101 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My visa application status has changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Application Received" today. Weird right? Should I be worried?
> I haven't been contacted by CO also.


A lot of people is seeing this. Don't worry.


----------



## yangtze_yankee

*VAC2 payment*

Hi,

I was requested to pay VAC2 - does this implies a grant soon? Is there any case that application is rejected after VAC2 payment?

Anyway I already paid it... 2 more questions:

* There's a payment amount input on the page which I filled in 4885. I saw that a surcharge will apply, but the credit card bank's message showed only 4885 was charged. This is not the final statement though. Did I do it right?
* How long does it take for the grant to come recently?

Thanks!


----------



## PRAUS

manU22 said:


> documents for spouse:
> 
> Passport
> English competency
> Marriage certificate
> Certificate of birth -> birth or tenth marksheet.


Hi,

I have been assigned a CO exactly one month after the application was lodged. In case of my spouse he has asked for Evidence of overseas study - Please provide evidence of completion of relevant degree(s), diploma(s) and/or trade
certificate(s). This may include course completion letter(s), academic transcript(s) and/or qualification(s) obtained. Please make sure that you provide a copy of the original document and a translated version (if applicable).

I have not claimed any points for my spouse.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## Vkind

explorer101 said:


> Guys,
> 
> My visa application status has changed from "Assessment in Progress" to "Application Received" today. Weird right? Should I be worried?
> I haven't been contacted by CO also.


as per pr4oz.com, it is normal to have this glitch and nothing to worry about.


----------



## sabbys77

Hi guys
Is there any way I can retrieve my HapID? I didn't keep the record as I assumed it will available once our Medicals are done but unfortunately just the status is showing but I can't get HapID. 
Thx


----------



## sasa2014

Vkind said:


> as per pr4oz.com, it is normal to have this glitch and nothing to worry about.


Application Received – indicating your application has been successfully submitted and will be assessed within advertised application processing timeframes.

Assessment in Progress – You have provided all the requested information. *We might proceed to make a decision on your application*. We could also ask you for further information. In this case, the status will return to Information requested.

pls refer to the link 
Agents Gateway â€“ ImmiAccount enhancements

does it mean that those with "Assessment in progress" will be granted sooner than those with "application received"?


----------



## yangtze_yankee

sasa2014 said:


> Application Received – indicating your application has been successfully submitted and will be assessed within advertised application processing timeframes.
> 
> Assessment in Progress – You have provided all the requested information. *We might proceed to make a decision on your application*. We could also ask you for further information. In this case, the status will return to Information requested.
> 
> pls refer to the link
> Agents Gateway â€“ ImmiAccount enhancements
> 
> does it mean that those with "Assessment in progress" will be granted sooner than those with "application received"?


Normally, I'd say. But this time it should just be a system glitch.


----------



## shivmani

sasa2014 said:


> Application Received – indicating your application has been successfully submitted and will be assessed within advertised application processing timeframes.
> 
> Assessment in Progress – You have provided all the requested information. *We might proceed to make a decision on your application*. We could also ask you for further information. In this case, the status will return to Information requested.
> 
> pls refer to the link
> Agents Gateway â€“ ImmiAccount enhancements
> 
> does it mean that those with "Assessment in progress" will be granted sooner than those with "application received"?


@ sasa - "Application received" is the 1st stage and "Assessment in progress" is last stage. When status showing "Assessment in progress" that means CO is analizing OR already analized your case and if no further requirements then PR is underway. 

it is possible that one with "Assessment in progress" status might gets changed to "Information Requested" if CO needs further docs. And other one with "application received" status gets changed to "Assessment in progress" and then grant (if no further docs required !). So, it all depends on further document requirements and how quick you provide it to enable them to take a call. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## rameshkd

shivmani said:


> @ sasa - "Application received" is the 1st stage and "Assessment in progress" is last stage. When status showing "Assessment in progress" that means CO is analizing OR already analized given docs and if no further requirements then PR is underway.
> 
> it is possible that one with "Assessment in progress" status might get changed to "Information Requested" if CO needs further docs. And other one with "application received" status gets changed to "Assessment in progress" and then grant. It all depends on further document requirements and how quick you provide them to enable them to take a call.
> 
> Hope it helps.


My status changes to "Assessment in progress" on 17th Apr, "Information Requested" on 28th Apr and back to "Assessment in progress" on 5th May and has been sitting there since. I am hoping a grant between 26th May till 2nd Jun.


----------



## piyush1132003

rameshkd said:


> My status changes to "Assessment in progress" on 17th Apr, "Information Requested" on 28th Apr and back to "Assessment in progress" on 5th May and has been sitting there since. I am hoping a grant between 26th May till 2nd Jun.


We are in same boat, 

Thinking that should i call them or wait.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## explorer101

Hi Everyone,

I have two questions which might sound silly, but I will go ahead and ask anyway -

1) How do I know if the CO has been allocated?
2) What is the next step after I get the grant letter? Do I need to send my passport for visa stamping or something? Or I just take a printout of the grant letter and carry with me when I go to Australia?


----------



## rameshkd

explorer101 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have two questions which might sound silly, but I will go ahead and ask anyway -
> 
> 1) How do I know if the CO has been allocated?
> When assigned, you'll be contact. No CO contact for Direct Grant
> 2) What is the next step after I get the grant letter? Do I need to send my passport for visa stamping or something? Or I just take a printout of the grant letter and carry with me when I go to Australia?
> Take a print and carry when you travel for your activation.


Answers inline


----------



## Kali Mari

Can anyone tell me how long does it take to get Duplicate copy of EA Assessment Letter, If a DHL courier pickup is arranged


----------



## Allelockon1

rameshkd said:


> Answers inline



Mine is in the "Assessment Inprogress" state for more than a month now. CO said, My application has been assessed and no further documents are needed at this time. 
What does this mean?


----------



## sameer7106

sameer7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got one doubt which i want clear ......
> 
> I am filling the 17 page visa application at immi's website and there under my profession start and end date i have written start date as what i have mentioned in my EOI (the same is been mentioned in skill assessment as well) but the end date in EOI i have mentioned as *12/04/2015* and since i am working in the same company so, should i mention the *current date in end date or it should be in sync with EOI???*
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Dear All,

Please confirm me on the below question on priority.....
Since i am not claiming any points for my work exp what should be my answer to the below mentioned question in 17 page visa application???

*Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?*

Regards
Sameer


----------



## scorpio_79

I have a feeling that the status being reversed to Application Received is when DIBP put our Visa applications on hold.


----------



## Jeeten#80

IT is based on your Skills Assessment letter.


IF they say that you have some employment at Skilled Level then you should enter yes.




sameer7106 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please confirm me on the below question on priority.....
> Since i am not claiming any points for my work exp what should be my answer to the below mentioned question in 17 page visa application???
> 
> *Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?*
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


----------



## Jeeten#80

IF they have asked you to pay VAC2 fees, Then your VISA GRANT is round the corner.

* You might want to check you Final statement for Surcharge

* How much more time for GRANT...you never now....BUT very soon you would get the good NEWS

||| ENJOY and RELAX |||




yangtze_yankee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was requested to pay VAC2 - does this implies a grant soon? Is there any case that application is rejected after VAC2 payment?
> 
> Anyway I already paid it... 2 more questions:
> 
> * There's a payment amount input on the page which I filled in 4885. I saw that a surcharge will apply, but the credit card bank's message showed only 4885 was charged. This is not the final statement though. Did I do it right?
> * How long does it take for the grant to come recently?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sameer7106

Jeeten#80 said:


> IT is based on your Skills Assessment letter.
> 
> 
> IF they say that you have some employment at Skilled Level then you should enter yes.


Hi Jeeten,

thanks for being so active in this forum and helping others 

Though my skill assessment outcome says that i am skilled after october 2010 but since i am not claiming any points for my work experience, i have mentioned the following in EOI and while filling the 17 pages visa application .......

*EOI :*

1) I have shown my employment as "*Not Related to the nominated occupation* because if i would have chosen it as yes then EOI system would have given me the 5 points (Which i dont want to claim).

*VISA APPLICATION : *

1) Here also i have chosen "NO" to the question which asks the same thing as that in EOI. 

I do have skill assessment outcome which states that i am skilled enough and i am having 60 points without claiming any points for my work. So, i guess i am not over claiming or giving any false info to the DIBP. Also DIBP are only concerned about the points which we are claiming in EOI, right??

Please shed some light on this.......:confused2: :eyebrows:

Regards
Sameer


----------



## nicemathan

Hi sameer, 

May i know, what is the reason for not claiming work experience.?

If your experience is valid after Oct 2010, why are you avoiding to mention it in eoi or visa application?

If you didn't want to show your experience then why was it shown during your skill assessment?

Sorry for so many questions, the bottomline in all these forms and procedures and processes are to be truthful in the details provided.




sameer7106 said:


> Hi Jeeten,
> 
> thanks for being so active in this forum and helping others
> 
> Though my skill assessment outcome says that i am skilled after october 2010 but since i am not claiming any points for my work experience, i have mentioned the following in EOI and while filling the 17 pages visa application .......
> 
> EOI :
> 
> 1) I have shown my employment as "Not Related to the nominated occupation because if i would have chosen it as yes then EOI system would have given me the 5 points (Which i dont want to claim).
> 
> VISA APPLICATION :
> 
> 1) Here also i have chosen "NO" to the question which asks the same thing as that in EOI.
> 
> I do have skill assessment outcome which states that i am skilled enough and i am having 60 points without claiming any points for my work. So, i guess i am not over claiming or giving any false info to the DIBP. Also DIBP are only concerned about the points which we are claiming in EOI, right??
> 
> Please shed some light on this.......:confused2: :eyebrows:
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


----------



## jango28

scorpio_79 said:


> I have a feeling that the status being reversed to Application Received is when DIBP put our Visa applications on hold.


Any basis for such thoughts?


----------



## scorpio_79

Just a guess as there ain't visa especially 190s being granted and also because Applications Received is the first step in the 3 step process before a decision is made by DIBP. I truly hope I am wrong and we all get our visa's fast...


----------



## sameer7106

nicemathan said:


> Hi sameer,
> 
> May i know, what is the reason for not claiming work experience.?
> 
> If your experience is valid after Oct 2010, why are you avoiding to mention it in eoi or visa application?
> 
> If you didn't want to show your experience then why was it shown during your skill assessment?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, the bottomline in all these forms and procedures and processes are to be truthful in the details provided.


Hey mathan,

Dont be sorry for asking many questions.... we are here to help each other and this will only be possible when you'll know my intentions behind this.

May i know, what is the reason for not claiming work experience.? *I am already sitting on 60 points and gaining 5 points will not make a difference *

If your experience is valid after Oct 2010, why are you avoiding to mention it in eoi or visa application? *I have left the organisation with not a good note and since its a small company i got many issues with the documentation part *

If you didn't want to show your experience then why was it shown during your skill assessment?*I have shown my work experience to the assessing authority to get my skills assessed positively.*

Regards
Sameer


----------



## wildweasel

Sameer7106 , if i am not wrong, even if you do not claim points for your work experience, you may still have to show sufficient proof that you were employed for the period during the VISA Application. It will not be considered towards the points, but more to assess if you would be able to secure a job here once you get the PR. Just cross verify if its true. I am just basing this on how i view the overall Skill Select program.


----------



## yangtze_yankee

wildweasel said:


> Sameer7106 , if i am not wrong, even if you do not claim points for your work experience, you may still have to show sufficient proof that you were employed for the period during the VISA Application. It will not be considered towards the points, but more to assess if you would be able to secure a job here once you get the PR. Just cross verify if its true. I am just basing this on how i view the overall Skill Select program.


I think he should put the experience into application, choosing "No" for "related to nominated occupation". No evidence/docs required. Some CO may ask for Form 80, in which you have to make every period of your life clear (not my own experience, though. I was not asked for this form).


----------



## msgforsunil

*Visa Application date?*

The following is part of the EOI Invite. Is this only limited to paying the Visa fees or does it also include the completion of uploading of docs, PCC, Medicals? Please share more details.

Your invitation is valid for 60 days from the date of this letter. It enables you to satisfy one of the requirements for making a valid application for a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa, provided the application is lodged on or before 23 Jun 2015.

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## yangtze_yankee

msgforsunil said:


> The following is part of the EOI Invite. Is this only limited to paying the Visa fees or does it also include the completion of uploading of docs, PCC, Medicals? Please share more details.
> 
> Your invitation is valid for 60 days from the date of this letter. It enables you to satisfy one of the requirements for making a valid application for a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa, provided the application is lodged on or before 23 Jun 2015.
> 
> Thanks
> Sunil Kumar


Paying the vsia application fee is secure enough.


----------



## sameer7106

yangtze_yankee said:


> I think he should put the experience into application, choosing "No" for "related to nominated occupation". No evidence/docs required. Some CO may ask for Form 80, in which you have to make every period of your life clear (not my own experience, though. I was not asked for this form).


Hi,

Already updated my form 80 and there i havent hid anything 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## sameer7106

Hi friends,

One Quick question.......

Travel card doesn't have my name embossed on it....then while paying the visa fees what should i put under the name 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## manU22

Put your complete name as mentioned in the passport.



sameer7106 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> One Quick question.......
> 
> Travel card doesn't have my name embossed on it....then while paying the visa fees what should i put under the name
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


----------



## varundev

Jeeten#80 said:


> IF they have asked you to pay VAC2 fees, Then your VISA GRANT is round the corner.
> 
> * You might want to check you Final statement for Surcharge
> 
> * How much more time for GRANT...you never now....BUT very soon you would get the good NEWS
> 
> ||| ENJOY and RELAX |||



Hey Jeetendra,

Its me once again.

I want to know that if there is limitation of 190 subclass due to year end and over burden application so can we expect grant in current year as soon as we pay PAC2 ?

I am damn sure that those who got PAC2 call will get delaying latter and VIsa will be granted in new year. 

However Curiosity is there and finger is crossed... 

Thanks


----------



## timbuktoo

Finally received the Golden Email this morning. 
The wait is over for us. It took exactly 45 days from my Visa lodged date.
Thanks everyone for their help and support.
All the best to all other applicants....

Yaaayyyyyyy Partyyyyy Timeeeee.....


----------



## Hiraman

timbuktoo said:


> Finally received the Golden Email this morning.
> The wait is over for us. It took exactly 45 days from my Visa lodged date.
> Thanks everyone for their help and support.
> All the best to all other applicants....
> 
> Yaaayyyyyyy Partyyyyy Timeeeee.....


That's great.
Congratulations.


----------



## timbuktoo

Hiraman said:


> That's great.
> Congratulations.


Thanks


----------



## harishsidhartha

Congratulations....


----------



## rameshkd

timbuktoo said:


> Finally received the Golden Email this morning.
> The wait is over for us. It took exactly 45 days from my Visa lodged date.
> Thanks everyone for their help and support.
> All the best to all other applicants....
> 
> Yaaayyyyyyy Partyyyyy Timeeeee.....


Congratulations mate.
Did you have to submit any additional documents ?


----------



## BossLadyMo

I just got my grant toooo!!!!!


----------



## harishsidhartha

Congratulations....


----------



## varundev

BossLadyMo said:


> I just got my grant toooo!!!!!


Congratulations Mate


----------



## captain_hoomi

I've lodged my visa application on 8th of may. Any idea when will I be allocated with a CO?


----------



## varundev

timbuktoo said:


> Finally received the Golden Email this morning.
> The wait is over for us. It took exactly 45 days from my Visa lodged date.
> Thanks everyone for their help and support.
> All the best to all other applicants....
> 
> Yaaayyyyyyy Partyyyyy Timeeeee.....




CONGRATULATIONS :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## timbuktoo

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations mate.
> Did you have to submit any additional documents ?


Co asked for health undertaking form for my wife as she had non-pulmonary tuberculosis in past.


----------



## varundev

captain_hoomi said:


> I've lodged my visa application on 8th of may. Any idea when will I be allocated with a CO?




That is not exact time of allocation of CO but We can expect from 6-9 weeks after application lodge date. According to many mates who got grant, It is advisable PCC and Medical with application which saves time for grant.


----------



## captain_hoomi

For "travel documents", is a scan of passport first page as well as signature page enough?

And should I upload a copy of form 80 for myself and another copy for my partner now or should I wait for CO to ask for it?

Cheers,
Hooman


----------



## timbuktoo

varundev said:


> CONGRATULATIONS :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


Thanks Mate...


----------



## varundev

BossLadyMo said:


> I just got my grant toooo!!!!!


Congratulations


----------



## tahanpaa

BossLadyMo said:


> I just got my grant toooo!!!!!


Congratulations! 
your one pretty soon. But mine is still......:confused2:


----------



## hblbrn

*Grant Finally*

Finally, got the grant...my agent called me this morning to inform about it...I am very excited and extremely happy.

Though I lodged my visa through an agent (an awesome person ), I should appreciate this forum for its role as an excellent platform for everyone going it alone and the way the guys helping others...hats off!!

Thank You All.


----------



## it_guy

Dear All,

It gives me immense happiness to announce that I received the golden email of grant for me and my wife today. 

I would like to thank all the forum members for the valuable help and recommendations that has helped to get the grant. Wishing all the best to all others waiting - you will get it soon.


----------



## sasa2014

could the buddy just got granted share with us about your latest status before getting the grant ... 
is it "Assessment in progress" or "application received"?

thanks a lot mates


----------



## it_guy

sasa2014 said:


> could the buddy just got granted share with us about your latest status before getting the grant ...
> is it "Assessment in progress" or "application received"?
> 
> thanks a lot mates


It was changed to "Application Received" earlier this week from "Assessment in Progress", the same day it happened with others.


----------



## Rednam

it_guy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It gives me immense happiness to announce that I received the golden email of grant for me and my wife today.
> 
> I would like to thank all the forum members for the valuable help and recommendations that has helped to get the grant. Wishing all the best to all others waiting - you will get it soon.


Congratulations. Are you 189 visa?


----------



## it_guy

Rednam said:


> Congratulations. Are you 189 visa?


Yes, 189 onshore


----------



## rajababu

hblbrn said:


> Finally, got the grant...my agent called me this morning to inform about it...I am very excited and extremely happy.
> 
> Though I lodged my visa through an agent (an awesome person ), I should appreciate this forum for its role as an excellent platform for everyone going it alone and the way the guys helping others...hats off!!
> 
> Thank You All.


Congratulations mate! What was your last status? Mine got changed to "Application Received" and am not sure if my case is pushed back to stage 1


----------



## rameshkd

hblbrn said:


> Finally, got the grant...my agent called me this morning to inform about it...I am very excited and extremely happy.
> 
> Though I lodged my visa through an agent (an awesome person ), I should appreciate this forum for its role as an excellent platform for everyone going it alone and the way the guys helping others...hats off!!
> 
> Thank You All.


Congratulations hblbrn & it_guy. Coould you share which GSM team was the CO from, I'm approaching 3 weeks post submitting additional documents.


----------



## varundev

hblbrn said:


> Finally, got the grant...my agent called me this morning to inform about it...I am very excited and extremely happy.
> 
> Though I lodged my visa through an agent (an awesome person ), I should appreciate this forum for its role as an excellent platform for everyone going it alone and the way the guys helping others...hats off!!
> 
> Thank You All.


Congratulations Mate


----------



## athar.dcsian

*[Help] NSW Invitation vs Visa 189*

Hi,

My EOI is having 65 points (visa 190 - NSW) and 60 points (visa 189) for ICT Business Analyst. *Today, I got NSW invitation*. My queries/confusion:

1) Should I submit NSW application or wait till 1st July when quota will be renewed for Business Analyst occupation and then apply for Visa 189? Ideally, don't want to limit myself to one state but have fear that ICT BA occupation may be removed in July updated list.

2) What if I apply now for NSW, is there any option to withdraw NSW application before getting visa 190?

3) In case, if I get Visa 190 before 1st July, it means my EOI will be freezed for 60 days until it expires and I won't be able to get visa 189 invitation even when I would be eligible. Is that true?

4) Withdrawing the NSW application, would make any negative impact on visa 189 invitation?

Please guide.

Regards,
Athar


----------



## it_guy

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations hblbrn & it_guy. Coould you share which GSM team was the CO from, I'm approaching 3 weeks post submitting additional documents.


I did not see any team allocated until in the grant letter that says - Adelaide team 2

All the best, may you get the grant soon !


----------



## it_guy

Can someone provide me with the link of tracker, so that I may update my status.


----------



## Hiraman

Guys,
Although my passport is still valid for 4 years, i was wondering about the process of getting it renewed while being in Aus.

Just a thought.


----------



## shivmani

Hiraman said:


> Guys,
> Although my passport is still valid for 4 years, i was wondering about the process of getting it renewed while being in Aus.
> 
> Just a thought.


Long way man..

It's a simple process and you will have to visit Indian Embassy in Australia a couple of months before expiry of your passport.. Some form needs to be filled and trust me Indian Embassies in abroad are much more straight forward and faster..

Hope it helps..


----------



## captain_hoomi

For "travel documents", is a scan of passport first page as well as signature page enough? And should I include a scan of my expired passport?

And should I upload a copy of form 80 for myself and another copy for my partner now or should I wait for CO to ask for it?

Cheers,


----------



## danhkhan

Dear All..
My status got same Application received as well on Wednesday.

But on Thursday Morning.. AlhamduLillah we received our grant letters.. My Wife, My Daughter and I... 

One said.. You get your Golden Mail right when U expect the least. I was waiting and killing my sleep whole 14 Nights of May, waiting for grant letters n Thursday Night I slept calmly knowing that as they have reversed back the statuses so no hope now.. n the Morning we got the letters.. 

My Summarise Journey.
May 2014
IELTS L 8.5 R 7 W 7 S 7 OVERALL 7.5
( For some other purpose but went on to be very useful )
27th Sept. 2014 
VETASSES for CORPORATE SERVICES MANAGER
27th January 2015
POSSITIVE ASSESSMENT
28th Jan.
APPLIED STATE NOMINATION FOR SOUTH AUSTRALIA
3rd Feb.
STATE NOMINATION APPROVAL AND VISA INVITE
16th Feb
MEDICALS
28th Feb
PCC
3rd March
VISA APPLICATION
16th April
CO asked for documents
23rd April
Acknowledgment of Documents receiving and a Delay Mail with it.
14th May
Grant Letters.

Keep your spirits and hopes high.
May Allah bless everyone with their wishes.

Regards.


----------



## ishugarg

Please help.

I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working.....

But when i am going to submit EOI, it is showing me experience of 5 years and giving me 10 points.

Please guide what to do


----------



## it_guy

ishugarg said:


> Please help.
> 
> I am given ACS approved with 4 years and 11 months but i had mentioned experience of 5 years and 4 days because currently i m working.....
> 
> But when i am going to submit EOI, it is showing me experience of 5 years and giving me 10 points.
> 
> Please guide what to do


Replied in the other thread. Stay consistent !


----------



## nicemathan

Hi buddy,

This may created unwanted issues.

These two VISAs are for skilled migrants category.

So a positive assessment is needed, when you give your reference number, DIBP will know that you have been give positive assessment with so and so years.

Then if you dont show, it will obviously raise eye brows.



sameer7106 said:


> Hey mathan,
> 
> Dont be sorry for asking many questions.... we are here to help each other and this will only be possible when you'll know my intentions behind this.
> 
> May i know, what is the reason for not claiming work experience.? *I am already sitting on 60 points and gaining 5 points will not make a difference *
> 
> If your experience is valid after Oct 2010, why are you avoiding to mention it in eoi or visa application? *I have left the organisation with not a good note and since its a small company i got many issues with the documentation part *
> 
> If you didn't want to show your experience then why was it shown during your skill assessment?*I have shown my work experience to the assessing authority to get my skills assessed positively.*
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


----------



## ishugarg

So i should show my experience of only 4 years and 11 month???

But currently i am working in same company... if i submit truth on EOI then it is becoming 5 years experience.

i m really confused




it_guy said:


> Replied in the other thread. Stay consistent !


----------



## rahulsp

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations hblbrn & it_guy. Coould you share which GSM team was the CO from, I'm approaching 3 weeks post submitting additional documents.


Hi Ramesh, 

CO had asked my documents like form 80 and medicals on 17th April, no response after that, i was wondering what team did you get assigned to - Brisbane or Adelaide? Mine is Adelaide team 2.


----------



## Yasheshi

Hello all experts,

I have received invitation on 8th May 2015 and I have applied for 189 on same day with 60 points. I have read in many threads that we need to upload documents. Could someone please help me from where I can check that which documents I need to upload and from where. When I log in i can see only one line and it does mention application received. I cant find any attachment links.

Also how long does it take to grant 189 visa?

Thanks heaps


----------



## vineet85_05

*Surname blank in passport*

Hi
I'm creating the ImmiAccount and facing a problem. Actually my surname is blank in my passport. But ImmiAccount creation doesn't allow to enter an empty Surname field while registering.
Could you guys please help if any one of you has faced the similar issue.

Regards
Vineet


----------



## explorer101

vineet85_05 said:


> Hi
> I'm creating the ImmiAccount and facing a problem. Actually my surname is blank in my passport. But ImmiAccount creation doesn't allow to enter an empty Surname field while registering.
> Could you guys please help if any one of you has faced the similar issue.
> 
> Regards
> Vineet


I guess you need not enter your name as per the passport while creating an immi account. Once you create and log into your immi account, you can create your visa application and while doing this, enter your name as in your passport.


----------



## explorer101

Hello,

My friend who recently got his grant email, deleted the email permanently by mistake. We tried getting it from his immi account (there is a link called "view grant letter" in the immi account) but when we click on the link, a new browser tab opens but there's nothing on that page. We tried with different browsers but the result was same.
Can anyone tell me what can he do now? He is panicking like it's the end of the world


----------



## Kali Mari

Can anyone tell me how long does it take to get a duplicate copy of EA skill assessment letter if a DHL courier pickup is arranged. I have applied on 11.5.2015 through application to EA.


----------



## Suganya Narayanan

Hi All,

Can anyone in the forum say are there any documents explaining what has to be done while applying for VISA class 189 from the first step till we get a grant?
And also can you also say what are the things which has to be kept ready before applying for the visa?
Me and my husband are planning to apply for Subclass 189 in a couple of months. It would be really helpful if you can guide us through.

Thanks,
Suganya


----------



## TanuPatel

Hi Suganya,

You can go through the below 2 quite resourceful links to understand the process through fellow member's experience.

I'm sure you would have gone through the official website to understand the process as it is quite detailed and user-friendly.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view.html

Hope this helps!

Tanu



Suganya Narayanan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone in the forum say are there any documents explaining what has to be done while applying for VISA class 189 from the first step till we get a grant?
> And also can you also say what are the things which has to be kept ready before applying for the visa?
> Me and my husband are planning to apply for Subclass 189 in a couple of months. It would be really helpful if you can guide us through.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suganya


----------



## Hiraman

shivmani said:


> Long way man..
> 
> It's a simple process and you will have to visit Indian Embassy in Australia a couple of months before expiry of your passport.. Some form needs to be filled and trust me Indian Embassies in abroad are much more straight forward and faster..
> 
> Hope it helps..


Great.
Ya that's right, it's a long way


----------



## hblbrn

*GSM Team*



rameshkd said:


> Congratulations hblbrn & it_guy. Coould you share which GSM team was the CO from, I'm approaching 3 weeks post submitting additional documents.


For me, it was Brisbane, but not sure the team number.


----------



## hblbrn

rajababu said:


> Congratulations mate! What was your last status? Mine got changed to "Application Received" and am not sure if my case is pushed back to stage 1


Thanks mate. Regarding the status, I never really checked it by myself, so I do not know about the status changes.


----------



## hblbrn

varundev said:


> Congratulations Mate


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kaushik02

Hi All..

I have been following this forum for a while now. Just wanted to get some info. I have applied for 190, VIC SS. lodged my application on 2nd april. CO allocated on 7th may and requested for Indian PCC and updated resume. Uploaded the documents on 13th May. Just checked the status of my application and it says ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS. Just curious to know if this status something to cheer about or is it usual?? and also do u guys think i will get the grant soon or still wait till July??!!:confused2::confused2:
Thanks in advance.!

Regards
Kaushik.


----------



## Varunmalhotra24

explorer101 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My friend who recently got his grant email, deleted the email permanently by mistake. We tried getting it from his immi account (there is a link called "view grant letter" in the immi account) but when we click on the link, a new browser tab opens but there's nothing on that page. We tried with different browsers but the result was same.
> Can anyone tell me what can he do now? He is panicking like it's the end of the world


No need of panicking, your friend can check his visa status anytime from the following URL:

http://www.immi.gov.au/Services/Pages/vevo/vevo-overview.aspx


----------



## sac999sachin

hlo


----------



## sac999sachin

hiiii,

I got my skill assessment cleared with 8 year of experience as a financial market dealer and i scored 6 each in PTE academic. My total points with state sponsorship is 60.My post is not open in any state can any one suggest what i have to do know and is my 6 each band in pte is enough and suggest me a link from where i can check my post opening in different states in australia.


Thanks
sachin


----------



## Kaushik02

Reposting this as I don't know if this was posted earlier or not as I can't see it. Sorry

Hi All.. I have been following this forum for a while now. Just wanted to get some info. I have applied for 190, VIC SS. lodged my application on 2nd april. CO allocated on 7th may and requested for Indian PCC and updated resume. Uploaded the documents on 13th May. Just checked the status of my application and it says ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS. Just curious to know if this status something to cheer about or is it usual?? and also do u guys think i will get the grant soon or still wait till July??!! Thanks in advance.! 

Regards 
Kaushik.


----------



## piyush1132003

Kaushik02 said:


> Reposting this as I don't know if this was posted earlier or not as I can't see it. Sorry
> 
> Hi All.. I have been following this forum for a while now. Just wanted to get some info. I have applied for 190, VIC SS. lodged my application on 2nd april. CO allocated on 7th may and requested for Indian PCC and updated resume. Uploaded the documents on 13th May. Just checked the status of my application and it says ASSESSMENT IN PROGRESS. Just curious to know if this status something to cheer about or is it usual?? and also do u guys think i will get the grant soon or still wait till July??!! Thanks in advance.!
> 
> Regards
> Kaushik.


Lots of people are in same boat including me.
We cannot do anything other than of waiting for 28 days to be completed which is official time to get reply.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## batcoder0619

piyush1132003 said:


> Lots of people are in same boat including me.
> We cannot do anything other than of waiting for 28 days to be completed which is official time to get reply.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


According to this link Agents Gateway – ImmiAccount enhancements there must be a *Request Complete* button. Does this appear when CO asks for docs? It says:
*"If you click Confirm, you are waiving the requirement for us to wait for the period specified in the letter before assessing the application."*


----------



## piyush1132003

batcoder0619 said:


> According to this link Agents Gateway â ImmiAccount enhancements there must be a Request Complete button. Does this appear when CO asks for docs? It says:
> "If you click Confirm, you are waiving the requirement for us to wait for the period specified in the letter before assessing the application."


Ohh....I clicked that button confirming that all documents are completed and that button is disabled.

Should it mean, they should now process our visa asap without any specific timeframe ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## anant1983brams

*contact needed*

Is it possible to get yr contact details??? 

I have applied for 190 Victoria only. you can send me your contact me on (moderated)


----------



## batcoder0619

piyush1132003 said:


> Ohh....I clicked that button confirming that all documents are completed and that button is disabled.
> 
> Should it mean, they should now process our visa asap without any specific timeframe ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Yes I believe that's what it means. No need to wait till 28 days are complete


----------



## jay singh

sandeepr said:


> Dibp 0061731367000.


Thanks


----------



## jango28

piyush1132003 said:


> Ohh....I clicked that button confirming that all documents are completed and that button is disabled.
> 
> Should it mean, they should now process our visa asap without any specific timeframe ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Where did you find that button after login to immiaccount? If possible could you post a screenshot of the same by masking out any personal details. Thanks
I know such a button exists but I couldn't find one, searched all over. I have submitted all requested details and the 28days period is over on 15th May, hoping for some action next week.


----------



## harishsidhartha

jango28 said:


> Where did you find that button after login to immiaccount? If possible could you post a screenshot of the same by masking out any personal details. Thanks
> I know such a button exists but I couldn't find one, searched all over. I have submitted all requested details and the 28days period is over on 15th May, hoping for some action next week.




I think it is just below the attach document button in the main page. Infact it is between attach document button and your document list..


----------



## piyush1132003

harishsidhartha said:


> I think it is just below the attach document button in the main page. Infact it is between attach document button and your document list..


Correct.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## arjunk007

Hi,

I have submitted my 190 state sponsorship visa application by 9th may. While uploading documents, system shows form 1221 under recommended list. However it is not mentioned in the document check list of immi site . Any idea whether it is really needed?

Also, I am planning to wait to CO to ask for medicals. Will it delay the process?

I have applied under 261311 - Analyst programmer , is there any chance of getting visa before July? Or do I need wait long?

Have a good day!!


----------



## idreamofoz

arjunk007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my 190 state sponsorship visa application by 9th may. While uploading documents, system shows form 1221 under recommended list. However it is not mentioned in the document check list of immi site . Any idea whether it is really needed?
> 
> Also, I am planning to wait to CO to ask for medicals. Will it delay the process?
> 
> I have applied under 261311 - Analyst programmer , is there any chance of getting visa before July? Or do I need wait long?
> 
> Have a good day!!


Hi Arjun,

Pretty sure you will get it in July. 190s are generally quick. Form 1221 is additional personal particulars form. Usually not required when you're filling form 80 but if you aren't then you should frontload it. For medicals, if you wait for CO, it will create unnecessary delay. Unless you are trying to delay your IED or you have some other valid reason, one should frontload as much docs as possible to ensure quick processing.

Thanks
Vishal


----------



## arjunk007

Thank you vishal for your prompt reply. I haven't submitted Form 80 since it was not under the recommended list. In my application have included three dependents. Do I need to fill form 80 for all ?

Regarding medicals, My family went to India two months ago and I am leaving by end of this month to India. I thought we all can do the medical test together when i go to India. Do you think it is sensible option ? Or can I do the medicals now itself? Also, do i need to fill any application when i go for medical test.

Thanks,
Arjun


----------



## MontyC

*189*

Hi All,

I have lodged VISA application on 29th Jan 2015 under 189 for Computer Networking and System Engineer 263111. My application status was "In Progress" until 17th April 2015, it changed to "Assessment in Progress" and stayed in that state till 12th May 2015. Now its changed to "Application received" and the last update date has changed to 21st April. Can someone please tell me what this change means? 

As per the below link, the current allocation date is 8th March. I had lodged my Visa application on Jan 29th 2015. Now, they have moved it to April 21st 2015. Does this mean that my application will be allotted to a Case Officer when the Allocation date in the below site changes to 21st April 2015? 

ACS Positive - 1st May 2014
IELTS 7 in All - 20th Dec 2014
EOI - 26th Dec 2014
Invite - 9th Jan 2015
Application Lodged - 29th Jan 2015
CO - Not yet assigned


----------



## Kali Mari

Can anyone tell me how long does it take to get a duplicate copy of EA skill assessment letter if a DHL courier pickup is arranged. I have applied on 11.5.2015 through application to EA.


----------



## jango28

harishsidhartha said:


> I think it is just below the attach document button in the main page. Infact it is between attach document button and your document list..


Never saw it there. Maybe because my application never went to 'Information Requested' state.


----------



## rameshkd

MontyC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged VISA application on 29th Jan 2015 under 189 for Computer Networking and System Engineer 263111. My application status was "In Progress" until 17th April 2015, it changed to "Assessment in Progress" and stayed in that state till 12th May 2015. Now its changed to "Application received" and the last update date has changed to 21st April. Can someone please tell me what this change means?
> 
> As per the below link, the current allocation date is 8th March. I had lodged my Visa application on Jan 29th 2015. Now, they have moved it to April 21st 2015. Does this mean that my application will be allotted to a Case Officer when the Allocation date in the below site changes to 21st April 2015?
> 
> ACS Positive - 1st May 2014
> IELTS 7 in All - 20th Dec 2014
> EOI - 26th Dec 2014
> Invite - 9th Jan 2015
> Application Lodged - 29th Jan 2015
> CO - Not yet assigned


Going by the trend from last week, your grant is near.


----------



## zaara khan

Hello members, i have a question actually what happened is at the time I lodged my 189 application for my kids i have selected sydney australia for the place of born as they did born in here. But yesterday when I was checking my application may be due to system glitched it changed to india hyderabad, as it is me and my husbands birth place not kids. How can i rectify that problem. I mean do i need to call immigration or how can i let them know it has to be australia as a birth place for my kids. 
Any answers about my query will be great help.im so worried since yesterday about this thing.


----------



## piyush1132003

jango28 said:


> Never saw it there. Maybe because my application never went to 'Information Requested' state.


Yes.
Mine application status was information requested when that button was appearing.
Now it is in disabled mode.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## rahulnair

Hi all,
I am new to this forum, though have been following the posts for many weeks now. I have a quick query -
I am qualifying for the 189 visa with a total of 60 points (including 5 for spouse skills). I have been positively skill assessed for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) and my wife has been positively assessed for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). She too qualifies with 60 points and we are planning to lodge the EOI in a couple of weeks.
Please let me know which one of us as the primary applicant will have a better chance of a call for lodging visa. My agent is non-committal and any guidance in this particular query will be very helpful.
Regards,
R


----------



## rahulnair

Hi all,
I am new to this forum, though have been following the posts for many weeks now. I have a quick query -
I am qualifying for the 189 visa with a total of 60 points (including 5 for spouse skills). I have been positively skill assessed for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) and my wife has been positively assessed for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). She too qualifies with 60 points and we are planning to lodge the EOI in a couple of weeks.
Please let me know which one of us as the primary applicant will have a better chance of a call for lodging visa. My agent is non-committal and any guidance in this particular query will be very helpful :confused2:

Regards,
R


----------



## amer77

Good morning all,

I applied for 190 visa three months ago, but unfortunately I go the below mail yesterday :

is that means i have to wait one year ? or it can be two months only ? i need to plan my life accordingly . thanks for your feedback 


We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.**This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.

*

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, the department is unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take several months to finalise. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possibl


----------



## piyush1132003

rahulnair said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum, though have been following the posts for many weeks now. I have a quick query -
> I am qualifying for the 189 visa with a total of 60 points (including 5 for spouse skills). I have been positively skill assessed for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) and my wife has been positively assessed for 261311 (Analyst Programmer). She too qualifies with 60 points and we are planning to lodge the EOI in a couple of weeks.
> Please let me know which one of us as the primary applicant will have a better chance of a call for lodging visa. My agent is non-committal and any guidance in this particular query will be very helpful.
> Regards,
> R


ICT BA quota for this year is completely exausteed.
Check for any ceiling if still available for Analyst Programmer.

PS : if you are planning to submit it before July.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003

amer77 said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa three months ago, but unfortunately I go the below mail yesterday :
> 
> is that means i have to wait one year ? or it can be two months only ? i need to plan my life accordingly . thanks for your feedback
> 
> We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on their individual merits and against legal requirements set out in Australia’s migration legislation.**This often includes requirements for mandatory health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies and can take some time.
> 
> *
> 
> The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, the department is unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application as some cases may take several months to finalise. You can be assured, however, that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection staff will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possibl


Nothing can be said or confirm at this stage.
It may take couple of months upto 6 months.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## rahulnair

piyush1132003 said:


> ICT BA quota for this year is completely exausteed.
> Check for any ceiling if still available for Analyst Programmer.
> 
> PS : if you are planning to submit it before July.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Thanks Piyush... I know the ceiling has ben reached for ICT BA and for Analyst Programmer there are hardly 50 left for this year... I'm certainly not looking for this year... A best estimate would be next year. But any idea on who have be a better chance for invite since ICT BA ceiling is less and also gets filled up very fast.


----------



## piyush1132003

rahulnair said:


> Thanks Piyush... I know the ceiling has ben reached for ICT BA and for Analyst Programmer there are hardly 50 left for this year... I'm certainly not looking for this year... A best estimate would be next year. But any idea on who have be a better chance for invite since ICT BA ceiling is less and also gets filled up very fast.


Better to Go ahead with analyst programmers as cutt-off for BA are usually higher - around 65-70 (score) most of the time.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## stoked0419

Hi,

Can you advise who is your agent here in Singapore?


----------



## vamsykoundinya

Hi All,

I have a query regarding the 189 Visa application..Can anyone of you please help me with the information below:


We have initiated our PR process an year back, my wife as primary applicant and got her skill assessment done.However, due to change of plans I would like to be the primary appliacnt instead.Hence, when we consulted few consultancies in Hyderabad, they had told us that if I’m the primary applicant then I may not get the required 60 points and I need get more IELTS/PTE score because of my Non-IT educational background.I have 10 years’ experience in IT Industry as an SAP SD functional consultant. I would like to know if this is true or whether I will be eligible to apply for skill assessment now. According to them my overall 10 years of work experience will not be considered as my education qualification in Non-IT and working in IT.

I heard that for partner skills 5 points will be provided if the partner applies for skills assessment and is eligible. Is this correct?

I have consolidated our details below:

ME:
AGE: 34
Graduation: Bachelor of commerce (B.com).
Post-Graduation: MBA
Current company: MNC
Role: SAP SD Functional Consultant.
Designation: Asst Manager
PTE-A: Planning to attempt this month.


SPOUSE:
AGE: 30
Education: B.Tech (Computer science)
Experience: 6.5 Years
Current company: MNC
Role: IT Tester

Thanks in Advance!

Regards,
Vamsi


----------



## MontyC

rameshkd said:


> Going by the trend from last week, your grant is near.


Thank you Rameshkd. I was worried as my application was submitted on 29th Jan 2015 and currently I see that all the applications lodged in March 2015 are being allotted and min not. Ideally, my application had to be allotted by March last week to a CO. Anyways, lets hope for the best. Thanks again.


----------



## piyush1132003

vamsykoundinya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding the 189 Visa application..Can anyone of you please help me with the information below:
> 
> We have initiated our PR process an year back, my wife as primary applicant and got her skill assessment done.However, due to change of plans I would like to be the primary appliacnt instead.Hence, when we consulted few consultancies in Hyderabad, they had told us that if I&#146;m the primary applicant then I may not get the required 60 points and I need get more IELTS/PTE score because of my Non-IT educational background.I have 10 years&#146; experience in IT Industry as an SAP SD functional consultant. I would like to know if this is true or whether I will be eligible to apply for skill assessment now. According to them my overall 10 years of work experience will not be considered as my education qualification in Non-IT and working in IT.
> 
> I heard that for partner skills 5 points will be provided if the partner applies for skills assessment and is eligible. Is this correct?
> 
> I have consolidated our details below:
> 
> ME:
> AGE: 34
> Graduation: Bachelor of commerce (B.com).
> Post-Graduation: MBA
> Current company: MNC
> Role: SAP SD Functional Consultant.
> Designation: Asst Manager
> PTE-A: Planning to attempt this month.
> 
> SPOUSE:
> AGE: 30
> Education: B.Tech (Computer science)
> Experience: 6.5 Years
> Current company: MNC
> Role: IT Tester
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> 
> Regards,
> Vamsi


Yes they are right.
ACS will deduct 6 or more as you are not having ICT Degree.
Moreover, because of your age too(34), another deduction of 5 points.

You need to score well in pte to become primary applicant.

I hope that you are aware with the fact that it does not matter much afterwards or once you both get visa...as PR will be given to both of you.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## F.A.Ansari

*Documents Atestation in Jeddah Saudi Arab*

Hi All,

Need some help in documents attestation in Jeddah. Can anyone of you please let me know from where can I get the documents (Qualifications and work experience) attested for australian immigration. Haven't been able to find someone offering notary public or attestation services. Any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## dopo12

Dear all,

Related to form 80 how i can answer this question (Note , Iam egyption )
Are you of Arabic descent?


----------



## LILAS

F.A.Ansari said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some help in documents attestation in Jeddah. Can anyone of you please let me know from where can I get the documents (Qualifications and work experience) attested for australian immigration. Haven't been able to find someone offering notary public or attestation services. Any help will be highly appreciated.


Try finding a lawyer qualified from Australia.


----------



## mx83

dopo12 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Related to form 80 how i can answer this question (Note , Iam egyption )
> Are you of Arabic descent?


the answer is YES


----------



## F.A.Ansari

LILAS said:


> Try finding a lawyer qualified from Australia.


Thanks for your reply. The problem is that all the lawyers I have come across have stamps/seals in Arabic. Only the name of their company is in english rest is all in Arabic on the seal. Would that be acceptable ?.


----------



## mx83

dear Ansari, go to Al-Salem office in Riyadh I have already attested my documents there

I think they have a branch in Jeddah as well


----------



## F.A.Ansari

mx83 said:


> dear Ansari, go to Al-Salem office in Riyadh I have already attested my documents there
> 
> I think they have a branch in Jeddah as well


Thanks mx83. Would it be possible for you to give me their contact details?

Can you also tell me if it is necessary to attach the page that says "Certified Translator" showing License and C.C number or just the stamp from the translation office on your document's copy is enough ?


----------



## vamsykoundinya

piyush1132003 said:


> Yes they are right.
> ACS will deduct 6 or more as you are not having ICT Degree.
> Moreover, because of your age too(34), another deduction of 5 points.
> 
> You need to score well in pte to become primary applicant.
> 
> I hope that you are aware with the fact that it does not matter much afterwards or once you both get visa...as PR will be given to both of you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


Here is my assumption on points -

Age:34 Years - 25 Points
Education: B.Com, MBA (Marketing Systems) - 15 Points 
Profession: IT 
Work Experience: Over All 10 Years, since my qualification is MBA and work exp into IT, am deducting 6 Years from Over all exp and considering only 4 years - 5 Points
Spouse Skill Assessment & IELTS (6/6/6/6) - 5 Points
IELTS/PTE-Aroficient English - 10 Points

Please let me know if this is correct.

Regards
Vamsi


----------



## hari_sudhan

Hi 

I lodged the visa application on 8th may for self and family. However, I missed to mention one of the abroad travel information of my wife. The travel period was for 35 days.

I have already made the visa payment and docs uploaded.
Is there a way to append this travel information in my visa application ?

Thanks


----------



## nsk.14

hari_sudhan said:


> Hi
> 
> I lodged the visa application on 8th may for self and family. However, I missed to mention one of the abroad travel information of my wife. The travel period was for 35 days.
> 
> I have already made the visa payment and docs uploaded.
> Is there a way to append this travel information in my visa application ?
> 
> Thanks


You can upload Form 1023 -Notification of Incorrect answers, highlighting the mistake and provide correct information.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin

Why didn't they update skillSelect website till now.....:confused2:


----------



## idreamofoz

arjunk007 said:


> Thank you vishal for your prompt reply. I haven't submitted Form 80 since it was not under the recommended list. In my application have included three dependents. Do I need to fill form 80 for all ?
> 
> Regarding medicals, My family went to India two months ago and I am leaving by end of this month to India. I thought we all can do the medical test together when i go to India. Do you think it is sensible option ? Or can I do the medicals now itself? Also, do i need to fill any application when i go for medical test.
> 
> Thanks,
> Arjun


It's better to fill form 80 and get medicals done apriori if you're looking for a direct grant. Form 80 though not mandatory is seen as something a CO frequently asks for and thus no harm in filling it and yes you've got to fill it for all the applicants. In the end, it totally depends on your requirement. If you want a speedy direct grant, better fill everything and frontload it.


----------



## tahanpaa

1st working day of 16th week not a single contact of CO still from lodgement. Let see this week...


----------



## MontyC

Guys quick question, 
I see applicants mentioning about the change in the status from "Assessment in Progress" to "Application Received". I wanted to know if the last update date has also changed along with the status. Mine has changed from Jan 29th 2015 to April 21st 2015


----------



## tahanpaa

MontyC said:


> Guys quick question,
> I see applicants mentioning about the change in the status from "Assessment in Progress" to "Application Received". I wanted to know if the last update date has also changed along with the status. Mine has changed from Jan 29th 2015 to April 21st 2015


It means you may hear something within 28 days from 21st April.


----------



## rameshkd

tahanpaa said:


> 1st working day of 16th week not a single contact of CO still from lodgement. Let see this week...


Have you tried calling the GSM helpdesk ?I encourage you call up and check with them. Not sure if you fall under the high risk category, if so what is the processing time for HR countries ?


----------



## rameshkd

MontyC said:


> Guys quick question,
> I see applicants mentioning about the change in the status from "Assessment in Progress" to "Application Received". I wanted to know if the last update date has also changed along with the status. Mine has changed from Jan 29th 2015 to April 21st 2015


You're clearly well over the 90 days processing timelines. Have you contacted the GSM helpdesk yet ?


----------



## MontyC

rameshkd said:


> You're clearly well over the 90 days processing timelines. Have you contacted the GSM helpdesk yet ?


Not yet Rameshkd. I will call them today. I wonder what may be the reason for delay. I have provided all the documents in advance. I have completed my PCC and Meds as well.


----------



## cfuture

Hi All,

Today, I am contacted by the Team 13 asking about the intended addresses in Australia. In Form 80 & 1221, I did not provided this information as I do not know where exactly I will be staying.

My Questions are:
1. What information should I provide them?
2. Shall I send this information in a word document and attaché in email or just reply via email?
3. Shall I keep my CO also in cc ?
4. Is this something normal?

Visa Lodged 189 15-Feb > CO GSM Brisbance > 15-Apr > Docs Provided > 1-May


----------



## rameshkd

MontyC said:


> Not yet Rameshkd. I will call them today. I wonder what may be the reason for delay. I have provided all the documents in advance. I have completed my PCC and Meds as well.


Don't call on the 13XX, call them up directly on +61731367000. Hope to hear some good news back.


----------



## Lord Raven

I had to get a duplicate because of poor postal service in my country. It took like a month. It is very painful process. You should apply at your earliest to avoid any delays during visa processing. 

Hope this helps! 



Kali Mari said:


> Can anyone tell me how long does it take to get a duplicate copy of EA skill assessment letter if a DHL courier pickup is arranged. I have applied on 11.5.2015 through application to EA.


----------



## jigarpatel

Hello All,

From the grace of god and all the help & precious support provided by Expats, I got the golden email on 15th May 2015 and Yes It's direct grant. My IED - 6th Apr 2016. 

This would not have been possible without this forum and all the expat members who have helped me all the way to this immigration process..

Hat's off to Expat forum and all the members....

Wishing you all the best to all the aspiring candidates who are awaiting for their decisions...


----------



## rameshkd

jigarpatel said:


> Hello All,
> 
> From the grace of god and all the help & precious support provided by Expats, I got the golden email on 15th May 2015 and Yes It's direct grant. My IED - 6th Apr 2016.
> 
> This would not have been possible without this forum and all the expat members who have helped me all the way to this immigration process..
> 
> Hat's off to Expat forum and all the members....
> 
> Wishing you all the best to all the aspiring candidates who are awaiting for their decisions...


Congratulations Jigar.


----------



## rameshkd

Processing timelines are still very confusing as grants are bring given out in 45 days for few, while others are being sent delay mails. Still waiting to see if anyone received a grant today


----------



## Lord Raven

How can you provide information that you don't know by yourself? I left this unfilled but correct way is that you type 'Unknown' in the fields that you're not sure about. 

These forms don't matter a lot. If they have asked for these two, they're basically looking for an insight into your life. 

Hope that helps! 



cfuture said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, I am contacted by the Team 13 asking about the intended addresses in Australia. In Form 80 & 1221, I did not provided this information as I do not know where exactly I will be staying.
> 
> My Questions are:
> 1. What information should I provide them?
> 2. Shall I send this information in a word document and attaché in email or just reply via email?
> 3. Shall I keep my CO also in cc ?
> 4. Is this something normal?
> 
> Visa Lodged 189 15-Feb > CO GSM Brisbance > 15-Apr > Docs Provided > 1-May


----------



## jigarpatel

rameshkd said:


> Congratulations Jigar.



Thank you so much Ramesh for warm wishes. I pray that you will also get the golden email soon...


----------



## MontyC

rameshkd said:


> Processing timelines are still very confusing as grants are bring given out in 45 days for few, while others are being sent delay mails. Still waiting to see if anyone received a grant today


I see a trend of Visa Grants being sent on Fridays. Is this how its supposed to be?


----------



## varundev

jigarpatel said:


> Hello All,
> 
> From the grace of god and all the help & precious support provided by Expats, I got the golden email on 15th May 2015 and Yes It's direct grant. My IED - 6th Apr 2016.
> 
> This would not have been possible without this forum and all the expat members who have helped me all the way to this immigration process..
> 
> Hat's off to Expat forum and all the members....
> 
> Wishing you all the best to all the aspiring candidates who are awaiting for their decisions...


Hey Jigar,

Khub khub Abhinandan, COngratulations.

BTW In which city will you go ?


----------



## Maverick83

Hi Guys,

I have a query about adding newborn to my application. The details are:

1. I received an invite to apply for 189 visa on 27-Feb-2015. I did not submit the application, since I was waiting on India PCC for my wife. Since, she was pregnant, I thought her medicals won't be done.
2. My daughter was born on 25-Apr-2015 and since i did not have any document (birth certificate & passport) in her name, I decided to submit the application with just 2 applicants (me & my wife) on 27-Apr-2015. The invite was about to expire on 28-Apr-2015.

The question is -should I go ahead and upload the 'Change of Circumstances-Form 1022' now? Once the passport is received, I can upload 'Add new applicant form' and pay relevent fees. I haven't received any communication on allocation of CO.

Do you guy see any problem with this approach? Do you think CO will question the timing of 'Change of Circumstances' form? :noidea:


----------



## yangtze_yankee

Maverick83 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query about adding newborn to my application. The details are:
> 
> 1. I received an invite to apply for 189 visa on 27-Feb-2015. I did not submit the application, since I was waiting on India PCC for my wife. Since, she was pregnant, I thought her medicals won't be done.
> 2. My daughter was born on 25-Apr-2015 and since i did not have any document (birth certificate & passport) in her name, I decided to submit the application with just 2 applicants (me & my wife) on 27-Apr-2015. The invite was about to expire on 28-Apr-2015.
> 
> The question is -should I go ahead and upload the 'Change of Circumstances-Form 1022' now? Once the passport is received, I can upload 'Add new applicant form' and pay relevent fees. I haven't received any communication on allocation of CO.
> 
> Do you guy see any problem with this approach? Do you think CO will question the timing of 'Change of Circumstances' form? :noidea:


You're posting the same message repeatedly.

Have you seen my answer? http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...189-190-visa-applicants-8034.html#post7149490


----------



## Veronica

As there is a newer thread on this subject and it is leading to multiple identical posts
I am closing this thread. 
Please use the newer thread now.

Thank you


----------

